# What are you doing?



## buckytom

you'd better draw the curtains, beanie.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buckytom said:


> you'd better draw the curtains, beanie.


Believe me they are drawn. LOL.. I wouldn't want this to become a ghost town, even though it's that time of year.


----------



## buckytom

lol.

we just got in from a katie bar the door game of lawn hockey in the back yard. we played intil we couldn't see the puck.


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to eat my homemade chicken soup. put in white beans into of pasta. have some corn bread crackers that should go well.


----------



## PattY1

babetoo said:


> getting ready to eat my homemade chicken soup. put in white beans into of pasta. have some *corn bread crackers* that should go well.




I have never heard of  "corn bread crackers". What company makes them?


----------



## babetoo

it is a local company. milton's craft bakers . they make about five other kinds as well.


----------



## PattY1

babetoo said:


> it is a local company. milton's craft bakers . they make about five other kinds as well.



Thank you. I will google them.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just woke up and am trying to wake up.  I'm trying to decide whether to get groceries this morning or wait until tonight.  Either way, the fun-filled trip has to be done.


----------



## pacanis

I'll be getting my groceries this afternoon.
I'd go tomorrow morning, but I don't know if they have anyone at the seafood counter that early.


----------



## Alix

I'm at work. I'm hoping its going to be a quiet day here. Kids seem to be mostly settled, but one never knows. Yesterday was fine til I was about to leave then all hell broke loose.


----------



## kezlehan

I'm currently watching Come Dine With Me and browsing this forum!


----------



## Andy M.

Making up a shopping list for grocery shopping.  Not sure what meals will be this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Boneless Lamb Sirloin Chops are $4.99/lb, on sale.  Looks like we (at least me) will be having some lamb.  I think I'll be doing some onions in the slow cooker, too.

But, right now...I'm hanging out in my PJ's contemplating maybe getting up to do anything.


----------



## Rocklobster

I was going to help my daughter with a Science project, but she has decided to bake with her mother this afternoon, so the "Element Cube" will wait until tomorrow.  I have found myself with a  free afternoon. So, to make a long story longer, I'm not doing anything and I'm not sure that is going to change in the near future...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from having lunch with my 9 year old grandson. We went shopping, trying to get ideas for Christmas. Then we went to the dollar store and he found a harmonica, he said that he would go down in the basement to play it. I don't know what it is going to sound like for only 1 dollar.


----------



## PattY1

PattY1 said:


> Thank you. I will google them.




It turns out that the store I usually shop in carries them. I will have to look next time.


----------



## tinlizzie

Came home with a half-dozen books from the library.  It's been rainy - good reading weather - so I'm trying to decide which one to start first.


----------



## chopper

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol.
> 
> we just got in from a katie bar the door game of lawn hockey in the back yard. we played intil we couldn't see the puck.



Makes me think of my childhood, and when my kids were little. Too bad the grandsons don't live closer...we would probably still be out playing in the dark. By the way, when my boys were little, we had a glow in the dark puck. I bet someone still makes them!


----------



## Dawgluver

Put out the severed heads.  Pulled up the remaining frost bitten veg stalks and salvaged some green cherry tomatoes.  I think I will try making a very tiny batch of green tomato jam.


----------



## kezlehan

Cooking a tomato soup  whilst drinking Strongbow of course!!!


----------



## pacanis

I got back from the store a while ago after picking up the sub rolls and Cheese Whiz for my authentic style Philly Cheesesteaks tonight. Boy, that Whiz is hard to find. I had to ask someone and there it was, the last place I thought to look, in the dairy aisle with the real cheese 
I was getting nervous because the girl said that they were out of it last week   I guess I live in a Cheese Whiz kind of town


----------



## buckytom

we're more of an easy cheese family here.

pac, do you have your cheesesteaks wit or witout?


----------



## Alix

What's easy cheese?


----------



## buckytom

i am, gouda. if you have enough cheddar!!!


----------



## buckytom

actually, it's soft cheese (american or cheddar) that sort of oozes out of an aerosol can.


----------



## Alix

Spray cheese??? I don't know if you folks had Squeeze a Snak in the US, but I used to love that stuff. It would have been killer on a cheesesteak.


----------



## pacanis

Wit, Bt.


----------



## buckytom

i prefer wit raw onions when i can get them, and on garlic bread if possible.

alix, i never heard of squeeze a snack.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not keen on raw onions, unless they are in a taco with sour cream. Something about sweet raw onions and sour cream... mmmm....
Anyway, I remember a cheese kind of snack back when I was a kid. It came out about the time of the aerosol cheese spread. It came in something like a chub of sausage, all plastic wrapped up, it had a small plastic cap in the middle and you had to cut an X in it with a knife to get the cheese to come out all pretty... What a PITB that stuff was to use. I swear the last third was tossed into the garbage. Nice cheddar flavor though, not as creamy as the spray cheese.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

buckytom said:


> i am, gouda. if you have enough cheddar!!!


 I've been on a Fontina kick most recently.  I'm not goint to say what I'm about to do, and the drapes are drawn.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I'm not keen on raw onions, unless they are in a taco with sour cream. Something about sweet raw onions and sour cream... mmmm....
> Anyway, I remember a cheese kind of snack back when I was a kid. It came out about the time of the aerosol cheese spread. It came in something like a chub of sausage, all plastic wrapped up, it had a small plastic cap in the middle and you had to cut an X in it with a knife to get the cheese to come out all pretty... What a PITB that stuff was to use. I swear the last third was tossed into the garbage. Nice cheddar flavor though, not as creamy as the spray cheese.



That was squeeze a snak! Oh how I used to love that stuff. It was a special treat when Mom bought it for us. Ah, memories.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> That was squeeze a snak! Oh how I used to love that stuff. It was a special treat when Mom bought it for us. Ah, memories.



Loved Squeez a Snak!


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> That was squeeze a snak! Oh how I used to love that stuff. It was a special treat when Mom bought it for us. Ah, memories.


 
If I remember right there was even a hickory bacon flavor.


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> If I remember right there was even a hickory bacon flavor.



Yep they did. And the onion flavor was awesome too.


----------



## Timothy

*48 hours of hiccups! A real pain in the chest!*

Holy Smokes! I just finished with 2 whole days and nights of hiccups. 

Terrible ones that made my chest hurt. Now that they are gone, I feel like that famous little alien tried to crawl out of my chest and made it sore as can be. Woke with the hiccups and went to bed with them. Man oh man, am I glad that's over!


----------



## vitauta

Timothy said:


> Holy Smokes! I just finished with 2 whole days and nights of hiccups.
> 
> Terrible ones that made my chest hurt. Now that they are gone, I feel like that famous little alien tried to crawl out of my chest and made it sore as can be. Woke with the hiccups and went to bed with them. Man oh man, am I glad that's over!




so sorry, tim, for your ordeal.  that's an unnaturally long time to have the hiccups.  how did they finally end?  any idea what caused the whole thing?  i imagine you tried all the various methods we use to get rid of the hiccups.  god how did you even sleep?  can your doctor help in a situation such as this?  hope your aches are soon gone and the hiccups too, for good.  take care, tim....


----------



## TATTRAT

Timothy said:


> Holy Smokes! I just finished with 2 whole days and nights of hiccups.
> 
> Terrible ones that made my chest hurt. Now that they are gone, I feel like that famous little alien tried to crawl out of my chest and made it sore as can be. Woke with the hiccups and went to bed with them. Man oh man, am I glad that's over!



Holy Sh*$, Timothy!! I can relate though, I get them maybe once a year and they stay for days sometimes. I am so sorry! The bummer is, ALLLLLLLLLLLL of the wives tales I have ever heard NEVER work, not a one. My doc gave me muscle relaxers, all that did was slow 'em down, lol.

As for what I am doing, a whole lot of nothing. . .didn't have a single trick or treater, not a one. SO, having kit kats minis for dinner, lol, and awaiting a fun day at the hospital tomorrow.


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> so sorry, tim, for your ordeal. that's an unnaturally long time to have the hiccups. how did they finally end? any idea what caused the whole thing? i imagine you tried all the various methods we use to get rid of the hiccups. god how did you even sleep? can your doctor help in a situation such as this? hope your aches are soon gone and the hiccups too, for good. take care, tim....


 
I woke up this morning and they were gone! I guess I was just so worn out that I was able to fall asleep. I woke several times from hiccuping.

I don't know if The Doc could do anything or not. I guess I just outlasted them.


----------



## babetoo

waiting for great grandkids to come for trick or treak, the bugs are cute. they are running late. i am getting tired. hope i make it. then off to bed to read.


----------



## Somebunny

Waiting for trick-or-treaters, only had our little neighbor boy before I got home from work, I missed him :-( DH handled it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We had 44 kids for trick or treat. My DH always takes care of giving out the candy, he does it every year, he loves doing it. The favorite treat tonight were the juice boxes.


----------



## Somebunny

Just looking at the pics my daughter posted of our little "grand mouse" trick-or-treating!


----------



## pacanis

Wow, 44?!  That's a lot of trick or treaters, Joann.

Cute pic, Somebun. She looks so happy.


----------



## vitauta

JoAnn L. said:


> We had 44 kids for trick or treat. My DH always takes care of giving out the candy, he does it every year, he loves doing it. The favorite treat tonight were the juice boxes.




omg, that is a lot--a whole halloween horde of trick-or-treaters!!  didn't you run out of goodies to pass out toward the end?  i guess kids today, just like always, know all the best places to go for their treats....


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm sitting here.  The cat woke me up at 3 am.  I put Mark's lunch together (tuna sandwich, banana, chips and a few mini dill pickles with bottled water) and did some dishes.  I have a load of laundry in the dryer.  I'm going to make myself some breakfast soon and enjoy "Diners, Drive-ins & Dives."  It seems they had a marathon of a bunch of shows.  There were quite a few that I've missed.  For some reason, I love that show.


----------



## JoAnn L.

vitauta said:


> omg, that is a lot--a whole halloween horde of trick-or-treaters!!  didn't you run out of goodies to pass out toward the end?  i guess kids today, just like always, know all the best places to go for their treats....



That is about what we get each year. We don't live to far from a grade school, so there are a lot of children in our neighborhood. It was also my granddaughters birthday so we had a little celebration for her.


----------



## Alix

We used to get around 60 kids a year. Now I maxed out at 15. I think its so sad that kids go to malls and other indoor events now. I remember how excited we were about going out in the dark and running from house to house. I wonder if you can get that excited about going around a mall? No thrill of being in the dark there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Just looking at the pics my daughter posted of our little "grand mouse" trick-or-treating!
> 
> View attachment 12313



So cute!!


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> We used to get around 60 kids a year. Now I maxed out at 15. I think its so sad that kids go to malls and other indoor events now. I remember how excited we were about going out in the dark and running from house to house. I wonder if you can get that excited about going around a mall? No thrill of being in the dark there.


 
Yep, that was back in the days when you heard stories aobut peopel putting bad things in the candies, but no one ever saw any. Now, they catch one of these weirdos every year somewhere. What kind of sick SOB would do something like that?


----------



## Timothy

TATTRAT said:


> Holy Sh*$, Timothy!! I can relate though, I get them maybe once a year and they stay for days sometimes. I am so sorry! The bummer is, ALLLLLLLLLLLL of the wives tales I have ever heard NEVER work, not a one. My doc gave me muscle relaxers, all that did was slow 'em down, lol.
> 
> As for what I am doing, a whole lot of nothing. . .didn't have a single trick or treater, not a one. SO, having kit kats minis for dinner, lol, and awaiting a fun day at the hospital tomorrow.


Ok, this is getting crazy. Again, I woke with the hiccups. They only lasted 30 minutes, but I"ve gotten really tired of having them. they aren't the chest heaving type of hiccup, but a milder version that is more like an after supper burp than a hiccup. When I wake, they start about a minute later. this morning, they went away after my first sip of my coffee drink. 

Down inside my chest, there is a continous localized pain like a sore place right at the level of my solar plexus, on the left side of it. It's tender to the touch and lights up when the hiccups start again. Anyone heard of this or had it happen to them? It's become a real annoyance. I"m starting to think of the hiccups as "my little friend"! yikes! I want to lose this friendship!

I've had these damn things since Saturday evening. Enough is enough!


----------



## Timothy

buckytom said:


> tim........................BOO!


Dang it! Now you've gone and given me nightmares! I"ll just cover the boogie man in hiccups and he'll go away! The hiccups went away after I sipped my coffee drink this morning at 10:25am, I only had them for 30 minutes today so far.

Thanks for the effort though!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

pacanis said:
			
		

> Wow, 44?!  That's a lot of trick or treaters, Joann.
> 
> Cute pic, Somebun. She looks so happy.



The hubby is staying with his Nephew and his family down state. He said they went through 8 bags of candy and he lost count after 80 kids. Their neighborhood is close to a couple of schools and is known as a family friendly area.


----------



## pacanis

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The hubby is staying with his Nephew and his family down state. He said they went through 8 bags of candy and he lost count after 80 kids. Their neighborhood is close to a couple of schools and is known as a family friendly area.


 
Eight bags? Wow...
I'm going to buy a couple more bags than usual in his honor next year, even though I don't get any kids.


----------



## Timothy

Taking the day off today and eating the other half of the large, thin crust pizza i got last night.

Right now, I"m still drinking my morning coffee. It's still morning at 11:54am

Lazy day! NO plans at all for the day!

loving this cool weather! It's so nice NOT hearing the damn air conditioner running and running and running......


----------



## kezlehan

Currently writing out recipes for my new folder whilst watching Fringe.


----------



## Alix

Did a quick run to get the ribs for tonight. Rubbed 'em and they're sitting for a bit. I have some kasha on the stove and the house smells lovely and toasty.


----------



## tinlizzie

I bought a couple of bags of little Butterfingers but didn't get a single trick-or-treater.  Good news:  They're safely in the freezer.  Bad news:  I know where they are.


----------



## vitauta

okay, tim, now my antennae are up.  no longer is it sounding like these "doggone pesky" hiccups, but more like SYMPTOMS of something you should have checked out.  at the risk of p*****g you off, tim, that's what i think you should do.  you are one of the smartest people in this forum, tim, but you are also sounding like you might be in denial, and minimizing your recurring hiccups (plus a chest-centered pain now too).  seriously.  what do you say, tim?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

tinlizzie said:


> I bought a couple of bags of little Butterfingers but didn't get a single trick-or-treater. Good news: They're safely in the freezer. *Bad news: I know where they are.*


 
Yeah, there is quite a bit of candy left, here.  Snickers, Twix, m&m's... all of my favorites.  And, unfortunately, I know where they are too.


----------



## pacanis

My candy doesn't last long enough to keep in the freezer.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the library. I went on the website to make sure I had taken all of my books back and it showed that I had a very expensive cookbook out yet. I know I took it back the other day, so I went there to find the book and sure enough it was there on the  shelf in the cookbook section. I guess the girl didn't check it back in. I was so glad that I found it, it retails for $36. This is not the first time this has happened, so it pays to check your account.


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from the library. I went on the website to make sure I had taken all of my books back and it showed that I had a very expensive cookbook out yet. I know I took it back the other day, so I went there to find the book and sure enough it was there on the shelf in the cookbook section. I guess the girl didn't check it back in. I was so glad that I found it, it retails for $36. This is not the first time this has happened, so it pays to check your account.


 
I always write down what books I return and when.  I hate it when they tell me I owe $4.50 in late charges and I know I don't! I pull out my little notebook and ask them "ok, which books and how late?" nope, nope and nope. I brought each of them back on time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Timothy said:


> I always write down what books I return and when.  I hate it when they tell me I owe $4.50 in late charges and I know I don't! I pull out my little notebook and ask them "ok, which books and how late?" nope, nope and nope. I brought each of them back on time.



I know what you mean. The girl said I should have just called and they would have checked for me but I said no, I wanted to do this myself and she said she probably would had done the same as me. I like to take care of things myself.


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to make dinner, have just a bit more appetite


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here looking at the yummy pics across the top of the main forums page. Nice addition.
I'm also wondering why the pics are from people who no longer post here, if they even posted at all


----------



## Alix

My Firefox has all those blocked so I see nothing different. Maybe I will at work. 

I'm sitting here wondering if the issue with the right side links will get fixed or if I have to train myself to peruse the forum differently. Its made me cranky twice already this morning. 

I'm easily cranked before coffee though.


----------



## pacanis

The pics just sit there. Not intrusive at all. Pretty nice really. And they don't scroll through. Heck, sometimes the same pics are up if you leave the forum and come back, but not all the time.
I wonder how they were chosen??? Does the forum's software randomly pull them up by chronological order? Maybe that would explain why they are going so far back to members' pics who aren't even here anymore.


----------



## Alix

I see them now! And since they were all added at the same time this morning I'd suspect there is a random feature that scrolls through all the food photos.


----------



## JGDean

Eating a hotdog wrapped in Naan with saurkraut and dijon and watching Rachel Ray. I wish she would get past the salt over the shoulder thing.


----------



## chopper

Still in sweats...haven't showered yet...SNOW DAY today.  Didn't have to go in!  Blizzard conditions this morning.  The snow stopped, but it is still windy and 26 degrees right now.  Glad to be home with my hot tea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up for work.  It will be a long day.  Trying to finish end of the month on time...bleh!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Not feeling to well this morning, got the whole cold thing going.  I started to clean out dresser drawers but feeling a little weak so I quite doing that and just heated me up a cup of apple cider and am going to take the rest of the day off.


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> Not feeling to well this morning, got the whole cold thing going. I started to clean out dresser drawers but feeling a little weak so I quite doing that and just heated me up a cup of apple cider and am going to take the rest of the day off.


Good for you JoAnn! Relax, nap and eat warm foods and drink. You'll feel better tomorrow I hope!


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waking up for work. It will be a long day. Trying to finish end of the month on time...bleh!


End of Month EOM data collection and reports used to wear me out every month! I hope it goes as easy as it can for you Fi.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Timothy said:


> Good for you JoAnn! Relax, nap and eat warm foods and drink. You'll feel better tomorrow I hope!



Thanks Timothy for giving me some very good advice.


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks Timothy for giving me some very good advice.


When I feel nasty, I like to crawl into bed with a nice warm fluffy kitty and a hot cup of broth and  read. Then I nap the day away with the cat and that evening, I usually feel much better. The cat loves it! Dinky, my Persian, sleeps with me every night. His purring sometimes actually wakes me. He's a happy little fella.


----------



## babetoo

gotta finish putting a months worth of groceries away. going to water outside plants. i don't believe the forecast of rain is going to happen. then Nada. read my book. lol


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just got back from the store and trying to decide what to make myself for dinner.  Mark is getting leftovers.


----------



## pacanis

I'm waiting for the potato water to boil. 
I'm not watching it so it won't take as long.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for the potato water to boil.
> I'm not watching it so it won't take as long.



Lol!


----------



## Timothy

Just picked up the fixins for a big 15 bean soup. The beans are soaking until morning. 

I love making this meal. It makes the house smell so good!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished up getting my chili going. Nothing left to do now but let it simmer down, add a few more ingredients, simmer some more, rest it and then eat it. I started it so early so it would be like resting it overnight by the time I'm ready to have some.


----------



## Dawgluver

The day turned out nice, so DH, beagle and I went for a walk in the woods to look for Hen of the Woods.  We emerged to find a bunch of emergency vehicles on the highway, lights flashing.  A three car accident.  Someone had pulled out in front of a neighbor from a side road and plowed her car into another one that was for sale on the side of the road.   Thankfully, no-one was badly hurt.  Her car was totalled.  The other two cars didn't look as bad.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm getting ready to eat a late lunch of cheese pizza.


----------



## pacanis

I'm wondering why the former members' pictures they recently added aren't showing up anymore. I must have clicked on that page three times to refresh it.


----------



## babetoo

just hunkering down in the gloomy weather. did mop kitchen floor. did some knitting on my christmas gift for granddaughter. mostly cause phone was out and with it my dsl. california doesn't handle rain well. cables were flooded. took guy four hours to fix it.


----------



## TATTRAT

Is this how boring typical Monday nights are? Good lord. . .I feel like time is dragging, but not tired enough to sleep because of an epic nap after work. So, I guess being bored is exactly what I'm doing. Glad to have the day off tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> Is this how boring typical Monday nights are? Good lord. . .I feel like time is dragging, but not tired enough to sleep because of an epic nap after work. So, I guess being bored is exactly what I'm doing. Glad to have the day off tomorrow.



Ya gotta be here on the weekends...BIG party!!!


----------



## Timothy

TATTRAT said:


> Is this how boring typical Monday nights are? Good lord. . .I feel like time is dragging, but not tired enough to sleep because of an epic nap after work. So, I guess being bored is exactly what I'm doing. Glad to have the day off tomorrow.


 
Epic naps are good!


----------



## TATTRAT

Timothy said:


> Epic naps are good!



You got that right! It's just strange being up when normally I would be getting ready to head into work in 3 hours! My body thanks me for the nap though, not often I get to do that.


----------



## Andy M.

Naps are your friend.  I spend time with my friend most days.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Naps are your friend. I spend time with my friend most days.


I used to have to fight sleep at work, for many, many years during boring meetings and chart reviews. Now, when I get the urge to close my eyes and drift off, I just do so.

Naps are a primary element in mental health.


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> I used to have to fight sleep at work, for many, many years during boring meetings and chart reviews. Now, when I get the urge to close my eyes and drift off, I just do so.
> 
> Naps are a primary element in mental health.




Sometimes I sit down to catch up on sports stuff late in the afternoon and the next thing I know, the 6:00 news is on and I have to think about dinner.


----------



## babetoo

waiting for the dryer tech. to take a look at my dryer. see if it is worth fixing. have some mess from the turkey dinner last night. change sheets and put the electric blanket on.  getting cool at night now. finished scarf yesterday, need to put fringe  and findings on it. found really cute ones on line at joann's. nothing exciting but it fills the day.


----------



## pacanis

Lots going on today.
First visit to a dentist in 14 years or so.
Chased down a part for my leaf blower that the new style of gasoline eats away.
Chatted with the neighbor for a while. We are going to build a shooting range.
Was on the phone with Verizon Wireless again, trying to find out why they said they cedited my credit card on Oct 25th, but the credit card company is not showing the refund... always a fun time. Much simpler to file a dispute with them than trying to understand their customer service rep bumbling around, so I called my cc issuer back and said to send me the paperwork.
And now I'm going to take a walk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looking at my new Pic of patron...he is getting to be such a character.  We had fun playing in the leaves again today and racing up and down the sidewalk.  He's reached 2 pounds, finally!


----------



## buckytom

pacanis said:


> Chatted with the neighbor for a while. We are going to build a shooting range.


 
i hope you both live on the same side of the street!

hey, i wanted to be the neighbour with the fields of crossfire.


----------



## buckytom

cute doggie, fee. i like his little smile. 

although he looks like he could receive telemetry from a sattelite in orbit with those ears, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> cute doggie, fee. i like his little smile.
> 
> although he looks like he could receive telemetry from a sattelite in orbit with those ears, lol.



Aren't those ears terrific!  He is just so much fun and I don't care for little dogs...but this one has me wrapped around his paw.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here looking at the yummy pics across the top of the main forums page. Nice addition.
> I'm also wondering why the pics are from people who no longer post here, if they even posted at all




i like the random images (yummy food pics) addition too!  i would like to nominate msmoffet's  recent pic of a beautifully plated london broil supper as a candidate to appear in this food picture collection....


----------



## pacanis

I wish they were labeled better. One just said "spicy". I had no idea what I was looking at, lol. It looked good though...

I did finally see a pic of someone who posted six times this past October.


----------



## kezlehan

Browsing the net with a drink, before starting to cook my spicy turkey stew in about 30 minutes.


----------



## Timothy

Finishing my third cup of coffee and trying to figure out what I'll do with the rest of my day. This evening, I'm trying Ms Moffet's Pork Chops and SaurKraut meal, so I have to go do some shopping for that.


----------



## babetoo

trying to work up the energy to vaccum my sunroom. it has lots of stuff that has to be moved in order to do that. also going to try a new to me anyway, powdered carpet refresher. got my drier this a.m so have a load of towels in that. boring stuff. but all very necessary.


----------



## Timothy

Timothy said:


> Finishing my third cup of coffee and trying to figure out what I'll do with the rest of my day. This evening, I'm trying Ms Moffet's Pork Chops and SauerKraut meal, so I have to go do some shopping for that.


Not gonna happen tonight! I have leftovers I have to finish off first. Smoked ribs and bean soup with broccoli and cheese sauce. Dang it, I was looking forward to those chops! Well, they can happen tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

Timothy said:


> Not gonna happen tonight! I have leftovers I have to finish off first. Smoked ribs and bean soup with broccoli and cheese sauce. Dang it, I was looking forward to those chops! Well, they can happen tomorrow.



Why not freeze the soup and have it some other time?  Cooking for one is a challenge, I know.


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> Why not freeze the soup and have it some other time? Cooking for one is a challenge, I know.


 
The ribs are two days old now and the soup is three days old, so I want to get them eaten before they start turning. The chops will have to be tomorrow.

Yeah, cooking for one is a challenge when trying to keep costs down also. It's awful easy to start wasting food.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to the airport today to pick up our son coming in from Denver. We got there a little early so I was showing my grandson around when a police man came and told us to move from the main area. I looked around and the place was filled with a lot of security and tons of police. After a few minutes later they told us all to leave and stand inside the outer doors. We were there over an hour. They closed the airport. The strange thing was that the police and the security also had to leave with us. We just found out that someone found a plastic bottle wrapped in duct tape in the trash so they got the bomb squad to come in. Thank goodness it turned out to be nothing. But you can't help but think, what if it would have been real and the person had not seen it in the trash can.


----------



## babetoo

pooped, getting ready to pile into bed, with my book. every day i get less and less done, and am tired afterword. old age is not for sissies.


----------



## pacanis

That's scary, JoAnn.
Was your son able to land with the airport closed?


----------



## kadesma

right now not much just reading posts that have a response. Can't sleep AGAIN
kades


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> That's scary, JoAnn.
> Was your son able to land with the airport closed?



Yes, his plane was not due in for a while yet, so he was aright. We did not know what was going on at the time, there was so many rumors. I wish they would have just come right out and told us. I said to my DH later that my heart goes out to the people all over the world who live with this fear everyday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting to go have a blood draw...water just does not replace coffee.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Talking to Sprout. She's surfing FB while talking to me so I figure I can surf DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds fair to me...


----------



## babetoo

going to strip turkey carcass so i can freeze for soup.


----------



## pacanis

I have been searching all day for my long finishing nails. They would be with the white putty and nail set, which I am also looking for. Perhaps this is a stray thought instead   I hate when my thoughts stray.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> I have been searching all day for my long finishing nails. They would be with the white putty and nail set, which I am also looking for. Perhaps this is a stray thought instead   I hate when my thoughts stray.



Maybe the manicure place in the mall, Pac?

Oh.  Wrong kind of nails...


----------



## roadfix

I am waiting for the rain to arrive.


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for dinner to cook and relaxing with SO.


----------



## babetoo

just finished dinner, just a bit of clean up. then to bed with a book. i have a steven  king, i have not read. very tired tonight, over did yesterday. it is hard to pace myself.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> just finished dinner, just a bit of clean up. then to bed with a book. i have a steven king, i have not read. very tired tonight, over did yesterday. it is hard to pace myself.


 
I hope you got a really good reast, Babe. Which King book are you into? I think I've read all of his now. I just finished a book that scores as one of the strangest books I've ever read; "Rendezvous with Rama" by Arthur C. Clarke. Well written and facinating, but a storyline that stretched my imagination to it's limits. I didn't like the way it ended.

I have two other books out from the library, but I don't recall what they are at the moment.

I was lazy as can be last night with supper. I had Angel Hair pasta with jarred alfredo sauce. I love that meal! No prep work at all and it's yummy as can be!


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished meeting with the town's conservation commission at a property abutting our condo property.


----------



## pacanis

I found my finish nails and nail set. I will be putting them both to use shortly.


----------



## Alix

Just got up. Contemplating what COULD be a crazy busy day. Daughter is playing in city finals volleyball, and other daughter needs to get to work in the middle of the game...I need to get to work and then there are the social events that are planned today. EEK! We need more vehicles or something.


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> Just got up.(Today, 11:13 AM )


 
NOW yer talkin, Alix! I got up at the crack of dawn this morning at about 9am, Almost the middle of the night!


----------



## kezlehan

Watching an episode of Breaking Bad before cooking a chilli


----------



## roadfix

Getting ready to go to my dad's townhouse to fix a broken copper water line somewhere behind the bathroom wall.


----------



## McAwesome

Just watched TV. Masterchef Malaysia is  little too simple when compared to others.


----------



## buckytom

i took 2 days off (the first 2 consecutive days off since august) to get some work done, but i ended up sleeping almost 12 hours!! i can't remember the last time i slept more than 8.

now i'm avoiding going outside to demolish the platform for the pool. i'm kind of sad about it. i enjoyed building it a few years ago with my boy so he could learn to swim. we had lots of fun in it.

but, i guess it's just another step in really getting out if this old house by the spring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had tomatoes and eggs...now thinking about throwing on some scruffy clothes and going grocery shopping.  I got my hands on a brisket for <$2/lb.   Need a suitable container, the spices and salt for making a corned beef.  Oh and room in the fridge...


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> i like the random images (yummy food pics) addition too!  i would like to nominate msmoffet's  recent pic of a beautifully plated london broil supper as a candidate to appear in this food picture collection....





some food photography to drool over!  great pics by pac, andy and msmofet!
lovely to behold--delicious, mouthwatering food pictures are my idea of eye candy!  keep 'em coming....


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready to deconstruct my turkey for future meals and make a pot of stock for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Getting ready to deconstruct my turkey for future meals and make a pot of stock for Thanksgiving.


 
Stock making smells so damn good!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished with the last of the leaves this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ready to hang it up and go to work.


----------



## babetoo

making french onion soup. well the crockpot is making it. lol 
gonna shower and going for a hair cut. let it grow so a new hairdresser can do her magic. want to copy ellen degenarus (spelling)


----------



## Andy M.

My turkey stock has been bubbling away for about 6 hours.  I'll be straining out the bones and chilling it soon to put it into the fridge overnight.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting down for the first time today. WHEW! Busy one! Going to enjoy my evening at home and just be mellow watching Survivor and whatever else folks want to watch.


----------



## mudbug

fooling around and not working, obviously


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got done with Thursday cleaning and laundry and went shopping. When my son was home from Denver we went to some store's. I got some ideas for his Christmas presents. I went back this morning to get the shirt he was looking at and it was gone in his size. He is 6 ft.2 and weigh's 230, but thank goodness I found it in his size at another store.  I am glad I am finally in the mood to Christmas shop.


----------



## babetoo

i just finished "under the dome" by stephen king. what a great trip it was. now i need to get back to tidying up my house. have done almost nothing except read this book for the last four days. try it.


----------



## pacanis

Watching the football game. I finally get to see Tebow live. Crucial game for both teams, but moreso the Jets.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, almost 12 hours to the minute...

I am waiting for the UPS truck. I am expecting my Kindle Fire today.
Whoo-Hoo.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Since I decided to retire (nobody wanted to give me a job!) I've been putting all my efforts into my house to maybe win back some of the depreciation from the economy crash. Inside, along with a thorough cleaning, I am replacing all the screens with pet resistant material, I took down my bedroom curtains and washed them, removed the old (dirty) white 2-inch metal blinds that came with the house and replaced them with 1-inch dark walnut wood blinds, and put the curtains back up. It looks like a different room. I still need to get someone in to steam clean my couch and love seat. The floors are either hardwood or ceramic tile, so the rugs I can clean with my little Bissel machine. 

Outside, I am removing all the grass as soon as I can figure a way to get a good sized roto-tiller home from the rental place. Then I will be laying down weed barrier fabric and some red bark ground cover. My plans are some flowering shrubbery, a Zen garden in one corner, maybe a water feature, but definitely a nice, big flowering cherry tree right smack in the middle and a meandering stone path through it all.  In the back yard I only have an eight foot by 30 foot grass strip, so that will be small fruit trees, maybe 4 of them. My neighbors have 3 lemon trees that they said I can pick any time I want, so I'm thinking navel orange, peach, plum, and maybe pear. 

I don't know what I'll be doing next week...


----------



## jusnikki

Just finished watching Regis and Kelly. It was very touching. Wondering who will take his place........


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> Oh, almost 12 hours to the minute...
> 
> I am waiting for the UPS truck. I am expecting my Kindle Fire today.
> Whoo-Hoo.



Oh so cool! You will have to tell me how you like it.


----------



## mudbug

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I don't know what I'll be doing next week...


 
I believe you will be lying on the floor moaning from the pain of sore muscles.


----------



## vitauta

jusnikki said:


> Just finished watching Regis and Kelly. It was very touching. Wondering who will take his place........





nuts! i meant to watch that, forgot all about it this morning.  katie couric had a regis special the other night--bet him ten dollars that he would cry on the farewell show--regis said no way!  did he cry?:


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

mudbug said:


> I believe you will be lying on the floor moaning from the pain of sore muscles.



Nah. If I want sore muscles, I go to the gym. I have a lifetime membership at 24hr Fitness. It costs me $50.00 a year.


----------



## jusnikki

vitauta said:


> nuts! i meant to watch that, forgot all about it this morning. katie couric had a regis special the other night--bet him ten dollars that he would cry on the farewell show--regis said no way! did he cry?:


 
I saw that with Katie. I never did see Regis cry but he wiped his face a few times. Kelly sured cried. Her eyes were bloodshot lol.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Oh so cool! You will have to tell me how you like it.


 
I LOVE it!
It's quite a bit heavier than the original Kindle. Pretty much navigates like a touchscreen smart phone. Very crisp display. Very fast. You can not only change your font, you can change the way it displays, such as black on white background, white font on black, or what seems to work well for me now, in a bright room, black on manilla background. It's not pearl e-ink, but it takes away the harshness of such a stark contrast. 

I've been playing with it about an hour and am close to halfway through the guide. I'm very comfortable with it already.


----------



## Alix

OH MAN! I'm so jealous!!! I think I'd get a pretty grumpy reception if I put a Kindle Fire on my Christmas wishlist after going through all the issues with the one I have now. Phooey!


----------



## Andy M.

Our credit union changed bill payer software a week ago so I spent the morning updating some lost info and re-establishing some autopay and autobill accounts before I miss a payment.


----------



## Katie H

Yesterday when I was "grazing" in my area Salvation Army thrift store, they had a mountain of fresh pie pumpkins that they were giving away.  Well, I didn't have to think twice.  I picked two really nice ones, but all of them were absolutely perfect I didn't have to choose too carefully.

So....I just finished roasting them for pumpkin puree.  I put the pulp through my food mill and I ended up with 8 cups of the most beautiful pumpkin puree.  Right now I have it in a coffee filter-lined strainer to drain.  We're going to have some really yummy pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving dinner.  The rest goes into the freezer.


----------



## babetoo

playing catch up on chores. washing clothes, and general pick up. have a couple projects that need to be finished. putting fringe and jewelry findings on the scarf i knitted for granddaughter 's christmas gift. i make pencil holders from empty containers of crystal light tea, etc. i cover with fabric using a glue stick. these are for great granddaughters and one for my self or maybe two. these are quick and fun. i vary the prints, colors of fabric. i am using three now in various rooms. i should start another scarf. maybe on the week end. busy!busy!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to Sam's this morning to get milk and they were having a big sample day. I had lamb   and Brussels sprouts for the first time in my life. I thought the lamb chop was a little dry but tasted OK, I liked the Brussels sprouts. I will have to find out how to cook them.


----------



## Zhizara

Waiting the last few minutes until I take the turkey (stuffed) out of the oven.  Then, making gravy while it rests.

I put the stripped neck bones in beside the turkey to roast and just added it back to the giblet broth for a really rich stock for the liquid in my gravy.  

I'm HUNGRY!!!


----------



## vitauta

Zhizara said:


> Waiting the last few minutes until I take the turkey (stuffed) out of the oven.  Then, making gravy while it rests.
> 
> I put the stripped neck bones in beside the turkey to roast and just added it back to the giblet broth for a really rich stock for the liquid in my gravy.
> 
> I'm HUNGRY!!!




me TOO!!!


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> me TOO!!!


I wasn't until I read Zhizara's description of her upcoming meal! Now my belly sounds like a wounded lion muttering!


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks!  It was good.  The meat was flavorful and juicy, but sort of tough.  I had part of a thigh, some stuffing and incredible gravy.

I got it all wrapped, bagged, sealed in containers and put away, but I have another sink full of pots and pans.  I'll probably leave that until morning because now I HURT.

I forgot about the problems caused by picking up and putting the bird into and taking out of the oven (a couple of times).  It's impossible to lift with your thighs and knees when you have an oven door in the way!  This was only a 14# bird, but my back can't take lifting that much weight in front of myself like that.  Hopefully it's only strained and if I'm careful (and lucky) it will pass.

I'll tackle the carcass in the morning.  I still have a lot of stock left, so I'm thinking I'll package the meat in baggies with some of the stock in each bag to keep it from drying out in the freezer.


----------



## kezlehan

Sat in a hospital with my mum and stepdad. Exciting stuff.


----------



## Timothy

I went out to the tavern, (Arnold's) last night and had 6 Margaritas. The band was really good. Two lead guitars and both were very, very good. The women singing lead was also very good. The music was mostly Classic Rock.

Today, so far, I"m doing everything slowly. A bit hungover.


----------



## pacanis

I got a new iron sight for my new gun in the mail just now. I'll be putting that on shortly and testing it out.
I think I'll head to wally world today, too. I want to pick up that peanut oil and scoop. I'll probably get some wings for tonight's dinner while I'm over there. If they look too busy, I'll turn around and go back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished making some Ceasar dressing for dinner tonight.  Next up are the prosciutto and gruyere puff pastry roll-ups and the crab stuffed shrimp.


----------



## Alix

Heaven help me I'm going to brave The Mall today. My girls need boots and coats and other essential winter stuff. Pray for me.


----------



## Zhizara

I just finished stripping and packaging the turkey.  I'll have enough turkey in the freezer for the next year.

I'm glad I used my large frying pan to put it in yesterday.  Today it had quite a bit of congealed juices to add to the stock pot where the carcass, tail, skin and juices are coming to a simmer.

I managed to get it all in the freezer by using another plastic shoe box and just put it on top of the other one.  

I had been using food from the freezer all last week, so I should have enough room for several containers of the finished stock.   

I didn't add the giblet stock as it's fine the way it is and plenty of it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Paying bills.  Most of ours are "paperless" and automatically paid on line, but there are a few I still have to pay the old fashioned way.  Cheapskate that I am, it does annoy me to have to use a stamp and write out an envelope.

Will then package and freeze the dark meat and carcass from our Greenberg turkey.  Good stuff.


----------



## kezlehan

Back home from the hospital. Worst day ever. Sat in bed now, with the laptop, watching Come Dine With Me on the TV, with a can of cider. Muchly needed. Stressful day.


----------



## Dawgluver

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Back home from the hospital. Worst day ever. Sat in bed now, with the laptop, watching Come Dine With Me on the TV, with a can of cider. Muchly needed. Stressful day.



So sorry to hear that, Kezlehan.  Sure hope things get better.


----------



## kadesma

Taking the crust off 3 loves of bread, then I need to cut the bread into cubes and let it dry. Need the cut up the flap meat for sandwiches tomorrow and then make filled cupcakes for dinner tomorrow need to shop and get a veggie for dinner  tomorrow tonights dinner is still in the back of all things so I need to think about that.
kades


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sitting here and looking at my cat lounging on the bed. Plus, I am wondering why my BF is having chicken-noodle soup for a late lunch(from a mix), when he is having homemade chicken noodle soup leftovers for dinner tonight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Well, he was sick the last two days with a bad cold, so that is probably it. Mine tastes much better, though.


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for guests to arrive.  Then the drinking can begin.  Followed by the eating then some more drinking.  No smoking.


----------



## Zhizara

The turkey carcass yielded one 3# butter container for the freezer and 4-1/2 cups of meat and stock which is almost ready as turkey soup.  I'm debating whether to add egg noodles, ramen noodles (no seasoning packet), or rice.


----------



## pacanis

Vanilla Bean said:


> Sitting here and looking at my cat lounging on the bed. *Plus, I am wondering* why my BF is having chicken-noodle soup for a late lunch(from a mix), when he is having homemade chicken noodle soup leftovers for dinner tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he was sick the last two days with a bad cold, so that is probably it. Mine tastes much better, though.


 
Maybe he is just setting himself up for the good stuff


----------



## JoAnn L.

kezlehan said:


> Back home from the hospital. Worst day ever. Sat in bed now, with the laptop, watching Come Dine With Me on the TV, with a can of cider. Muchly needed. Stressful day.



Hope you will be feeling better soon.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, I am sitting here wondering why nobody ever wants to start the dinner thread on Saturdays...


----------



## PattY1

pacanis said:


> Oh, I am sitting here wondering why nobody ever wants to start the dinner thread on Saturdays...



I just did. Surf on over.View attachment 12424


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pacanis said:


> Maybe he is just setting himself up for the good stuff


lol... He likes that cup o' noodles soup.  I do too when I'm too lazy to cook for lunch or when I'm on my own.  I think I like it because it stays hot for so long.  I can't stand soup luke warm.

I'm just about ready to give him his dinner.  I already had mine.... a fontina, garlic and basil sandwich on wheat bread with soup.  I might have an orange later.


----------



## pacanis

PattY1 said:


> I just did. Surf on over.View attachment 12424


 
The water's finnnnnne... 
Nice smiley!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finished the turkey stock, need to shred the meat from the drumsticks and wing.  Just waiting for it to cool down.  

Tomorrow is laundry, trash and may have to go in to finish some more work day.  I've been running the office on my own this past week, doing the work of 4 people.  Not fun.


----------



## kezlehan

JoAnn L. said:


> Hope you will be feeling better soon.





Dawgluver said:


> So sorry to hear that, Kezlehan.  Sure hope things get better.



Thank you  We were actually there for my mum not me, but after a good nights sleep, I'm feeling a little better after a very stressful day. Who knew sitting in a hospital could be so tiring!


----------



## buckytom

it's worse when you are there for someone you love. hope your mom is well, kez. get some rest.

1 hour, 40 minutes to go. boring night. routine maintenance work all night. i hate vacuuming off consoles and monitors and running diagnostic tests all night.

looking forward tio bringing home eggs and pancakes for everyone as a surprise, though.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

buckytom said:
			
		

> it's worse when you are there for someone you love. hope your mom is well, kez. get some rest.
> 
> 1 hour, 40 minutes to go. boring night. routine maintenance work all night. i hate vacuuming off consoles and monitors and running diagnostic tests all night.
> 
> looking forward tio bringing home eggs and pancakes for everyone as a surprise, though.



Ugh, maintenance. Looking through log files, running sys checks, monitoring backups, running updates. All that stuff is better than doing nothing, but not by much.


----------



## buckytom

boy, you said it, pag! an hour and 9 minutes to go...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I've got 9 minutes left. They will take their time though.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Since I decided to retire (nobody wanted to give me a job!) I've been putting all my efforts into my house to maybe win back some of the depreciation from the economy crash. Inside, along with a thorough cleaning, I am replacing all the screens with pet resistant material, I took down my bedroom curtains and washed them, removed the old (dirty) white 2-inch metal blinds that came with the house and replaced them with 1-inch dark walnut wood blinds, and put the curtains back up. It looks like a different room. I still need to get someone in to steam clean my couch and love seat. The floors are either hardwood or ceramic tile, so the rugs I can clean with my little Bissel machine.
> ...


Sounds like Uber Spring Cleaning -- what will you do when spring cleaning time comes next March or April??  Of course, with your wonderful weather, it's probably hard to see the season changes , so that now is as good as ever.  Perhaps when your house and yard are finished, you'll just put your feet up for a while and sit back with a cold drink in your hand and a smile on your face.


----------



## kezlehan

buckytom said:


> it's worse when you are there for someone you love. hope your mom is well, kez. get some rest.



Thank you, it means a lot


----------



## vitauta

kezlehan said:


> Back home from the hospital. Worst day ever. Sat in bed now, with the laptop, watching Come Dine With Me on the TV, with a can of cider. Muchly needed. Stressful day.




hope your mom makes a swift recovery and be home soon.  hospital time can feel like an alien time warp.  it's sure no fun, ever.


----------



## kezlehan

vitauta said:


> hope your mom makes a swift recovery and be home soon.  hospital time can feel like an alien time warp.  it's sure no fun, ever.



Thank you, all your kind words really do mean a lot.


----------



## babetoo

so far just sunday morning lazies. paper and coffee. brunch is next, french toast i think and sausage.

then am going to color my hair. i got it cut really short like ellen d. then empty the fridge as much as i can. need room for two 9 by 13 pans of green bean casserole. won't make them today, just clearing the way. then just usual stuff of everyday. god i am boring.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> so far just sunday morning lazies. paper and coffee. brunch is next, french toast i think and sausage.
> 
> then am going to color my hair. i got it cut really short like ellen d. then empty the fridge as much as i can. need room for two 9 by 13 pans of green bean casserole. won't make them today, just clearing the way. then just usual stuff of everyday. god i am boring.



After many years of unhappy excitement, boring is wonderful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Turned off the TV tonight and listened to some old time radio shows of Fibber Mcgee and Molly and The Great Gildersleeve.  A person can rediscover their imagination.


----------



## Somebunny

I agree Joanne!  We used to be able to get those old programs and others like The Shadow on a Canadian radio station on Sunday nights, sadly the station is no longer broadcasting them....I miss it :-(


----------



## JoAnn L.

Somebunny said:


> I agree Joanne!  We used to be able to get those old programs and others like The Shadow on a Canadian radio station on Sunday nights, sadly the station is no longer broadcasting them....I miss it :-(



Yes, we are very lucky were I live to have a radio show every Sunday night called The Big Broadcast from 6 to 12pm.


----------



## buckytom

a day of highs and lows today. 

my son came home to report that not only is he student of the month, he also was chosen to be the indian chief in the school's thanksgiving play. i'm very proud of him.

but the joy was short lived. i'm on my way home from the vet. my cat hercules is no more. rip, herc. i hope you're in heaven already, with doodie, bean, and fluffy.


----------



## pacanis

Always a sad trip, Bt.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, BT.  What a sweet and much beloved cat.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> a day of highs and lows today.
> 
> my son came home to report that not only is he student of the month, he also was chosen to be the indian chief in the school's thanksgiving play. i'm very proud of him.
> 
> but the joy was short lived. i'm on my way home from the vet. my cat hercules is no more. rip, herc. i hope you're in heaven already, with doodie, bean, and fluffy.




Sorry about your losing your cat, BT.

Kudos to your little guy for his accomplishments.


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom, I am so sorry for your loss. JoAnn


----------



## justplainbill

Setting up an excel timer chart for roasting a fresh stuffed turkey:
    Turkey@340F
..................................................12.5 lb    14.5 lb     16.5 lb    18.5 lb     20.5 lb
breast down interval (Minutes)    ........35   .... 40.6    ......46.2...    51.8 ...   57.4
breast up interval (Minutes)   ........... 29  ....  30.276   . 30.624    32.19 .   33.292
Total minutes        ...............................221 .   242.904   261.096    284.16  305.368 (3 breast down & 4 breast up rotations)
Total hours        .................................3.68......    4.00....    4.35......    4.75...    5.09


----------



## Soma

Had accupuncture today for chronic sore shoulder and now feel incredibly nauseated, dizzy, almost flu-like symptoms. Will rest up and see if tomorrow is better.


----------



## mudbug

buckytom said:


> a day of highs and lows today.
> 
> my son came home to report that not only is he student of the month, he also was chosen to be the indian chief in the school's thanksgiving play. i'm very proud of him.
> 
> but the joy was short lived. i'm on my way home from the vet. my cat hercules is no more. rip, herc. i hope you're in heaven already, with doodie, bean, and fluffy.


 

happy for your boy, buckaroo but sorry to hear about hercules.  Always amazes me how hard the death of a pet can consume us.


----------



## Aunt Bea

buckytom said:


> a day of highs and lows today.
> 
> my son came home to report that not only is he student of the month, he also was chosen to be the indian chief in the school's thanksgiving play. i'm very proud of him.
> 
> but the joy was short lived. i'm on my way home from the vet. my cat hercules is no more. rip, herc. i hope you're in heaven already, with doodie, bean, and fluffy.



Bucky,

I am sorry to hear about Hercules. 

 How is the Chief handling it? 

 It may be a consolation, for him, that it happened now instead of closer to Christmas. 

It is never easy to lose a faithful friend and family member.

The Chief is lucky to have you on his team.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sorry to hear about your cat BT. Congrats to your boy though. 

I'm currently giving my wrist a break and watching the roomies shoot each other in MW3.


----------



## babetoo

going to have dinner and then i am going to kill the neighbor with the loud music.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Patriots slowly wake up and start playing well.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> going to have dinner and then i am going to kill the neighbor with the loud music.



Just crank your music up louder, Babe!


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> going to have dinner and then i am going to kill the neighbor with the loud music.


 
Oh My! Please let us all know how that works out for you, Babe2!

Take your largest CI pan with you and Bop them upside the head!

Then give em one for me!

Then give em one for dessert!


----------



## Alix

Aw buckytom, I'm so sorry. Heartfelt hugs across the miles my friend.


----------



## buckytom

thanks for the condolences about hercules, guys.

'bug, boy you said it. i think we love our pets more than each other sometimes since they give us unconditional love back. dw has been taking this very hard. i was holding up ok until i got to the animal hospital. as pac said, it's a terribly sad trip home with an empty carrier.

aunt bea, my boy has handled this all very well. he's fairly used to death for his short years, though. he's experienced the loss of my friend "uncle ozzy" and 3 of our cats over the past 4 years, since he was just 3 years old. that's the unfortunate side of adopting the adult pets that no one else wants. they don't live very long.

when i've spoken to my boy about it, we reference the scene in "kung fu panda" when master oogway passes away. he's ok with the fact that we go on to the heavens.

i'm sure we'll be heading to the shelter in the next few weeks to adopt another furball. we have a giant hole in our hearts, and there's so many of them that need a home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> a day of highs and lows today.
> 
> my son came home to report that not only is he student of the month, he also was chosen to be the indian chief in the school's thanksgiving play. i'm very proud of him.
> 
> but the joy was short lived. i'm on my way home from the vet. my cat hercules is no more. rip, herc. i hope you're in heaven already, with doodie, bean, and fluffy.



My Gopher met him with lots of rubs and head bonks.  So sorry, BT!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Just crank your music up louder, Babe!



That's a good remedy, none of my neighbors appreciate "The William Tell Overture" at full volume or "Hall of the Mountain King."  I bet I always know of more irritating or loud music than they do, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> thanks for the condolences about hercules, guys.
> 
> 'bug, boy you said it. i think we love our pets more than each other sometimes since they give us unconditional love back. dw has been taking this very hard. i was holding up ok until i got to the animal hospital. as pac said, it's a terribly sad trip home with an empty carrier.
> 
> aunt bea, my boy has handled this all very well. he's fairly used to death for his short years, though. he's experienced the loss of my friend "uncle ozzy" and 3 of our cats over the past 4 years, since he was just 3 years old. that's the unfortunate side of adopting the adult pets that no one else wants. they don't live very long.
> 
> when i've spoken to my boy about it, we reference the scene in "kung fu panda" when master oogway passes away. he's ok with the fact that we go on to the heavens.
> 
> i'm sure we'll be heading to the shelter in the next few weeks to adopt another furball. we have a giant hole in our hearts, and there's so many of them that need a home.



Okay, now I have tears, your little guy is a gem.  I'm proud of him, too!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's a good remedy, none of my neighbors appreciate "The William Tell Overture" at full volume or "Hall of the Mountain King." I bet I always know of more irritating or loud music than they do, too!


 
A little ELO?


----------



## Soma

haha, reminds me of my old Uncle. during my growing up years, our family built four cabins in the Quebec Laurentians, on Grandpa's inherited property. He got an old log cabin with no electricity, no plumbing....and worked on that land for 50 years of his life. I spent my summers there with him. 

but re. loud music: If someone played loud rock music on the lake, Uncle, from his cabin, would crank up to top volume a Polish polka record he had. Problem solved, hehe.


----------



## vitauta

i was the one playing my music loud....


----------



## Zhizara

The only problem I see with cranking up your own volume is that _you_ have to listen to it.  I've tried it, but it didn't work for me for that reason.

I've now got a box fan that I can turn on high, which sometimes helps.  I don't turn the fan on where it will blow on me (unless it's hot), but just put it where the noise will act as "white noise".


----------



## Aunt Bea

Soma said:


> haha, reminds me of my old Uncle. during my growing up years, our family built four cabins in the Quebec Laurentians, on Grandpa's inherited property. He got an old log cabin with no electricity, no plumbing....and worked on that land for 50 years of his life. I spent my summers there with him.
> 
> but re. loud music: If someone played loud rock music on the lake, Uncle, from his cabin, would crank up to top volume a Polish polka record he had. Problem solved, hehe.




I think I met his brother!

When I graduated from high school some of my friends and I rented a cottage and had a keg party.  The next morning at 5:00am we awoke to Jimmy Sturr and his orchestra at full volume.  Not a word was said, we got it!  From that point on we had a great two weeks with those folks.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*A good laugh*

I went to the Mission (it has a retail shop) this morning looking for some used cookbooks. Am happy to say I found two of them. When I was ready to leave I laid them down on the counter and the man looked at me kind of strange. He pointed to the cookbooks and then he looked at me and we both started to laugh. One of the cookbooks was called Low Fat and Healthy and the other one is called C&H Sugar Complete Dessert Cookbook.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished closing off the one porch so snow doesn't take it over this winter.
I will miss the view.


----------



## Alix

I think I finished my snit about having to have MORE work done on my brand new furnace. I'm sitting here waiting to hear when they are going to arrive to fix the gas leak.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> A little ELO?



For Loud or Irritating?  I like ELO!  I find most people cannot handle classical or bluegrass at high levels.  The classical I can handle, the bluegrass would get on my nerves before the lesson was learned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> I went to the Mission (it has a retail shop) this morning looking for some used cookbooks. Am happy to say I found two of them. When I was ready to leave I laid them down on the counter and the man looked at me kind of strange. He pointed to the cookbooks and then he looked at me and we both started to laugh. One of the cookbooks was called Low Fat and Healthy and the other one is called C&H Sugar Complete Dessert Cookbook.




ROFL!!!   I find myself doing things like that, too!


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I just finished closing off the one porch so snow doesn't take it over this winter.
> I will miss the view.


 
If I feel like living dangerously, I may take the hurrican shutters off the kitchen window today, even though hurricane season doesn't officially end until Dec. 1.  I've missed being able to see into the back yard since June 1, and might even get some fresh air in the bargain.  I put the shutters up on a couple of windows so that I wouldn't have to struggle with all of them at once in the event of a storm.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> If I feel like living dangerously, I may take the hurrican shutters off the kitchen window today, even though hurricane season doesn't officially end until Dec. 1. I've missed being able to see into the back yard since June 1, and might even get some fresh air in the bargain. I put the shutters up on a couple of windows so that I wouldn't have to struggle with all of them at once in the event of a storm.


 
Besides the view (which my one dog enjoys, too), it means I should go out to the end of the porch and do a visual before I let my dogs into their "potty area). Otherwise instead of going out to the end of the porch and hanging a right, they may decide something needs changed off the property and hang a left 
I really look forward to taking that plastic down in the Spring.


----------



## Andy M.

The pecan pie is done and the pumpkin pie is in the oven.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> The pecan pie is done and the pumpkin pie is in the oven.


 
Oh baby. Very nice looking.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The pecan pie is done and the pumpkin pie is in the oven.



I have a plate and a fork.  Would be happy to test your pie, Andy.  Looks scrumptious!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm doing laundry and trying to decide what to have for dinner. I know it's going to include ground beef and some sort of pasta side dish with a veggie.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> The pecan pie is done and the pumpkin pie is in the oven.



she is a nut brown roasted pecan beauty, andy....


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for the compliments.  I look forward to this pie all year as I only make it once or twice a year.


----------



## pacanis

You know what that needs? 
A big dollop of _Cool Whip!_


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy your pie looks so good. Did you have a favorite when you were growing up? I really miss my mothers mincemeat pie, I have never tasted any as good as hers.


----------



## PattY1

I am pre-flighting for tomorrow. I have the turkey broth simmering. The sweet potatoes are cooling to make the casserole. I still need to make Pumpkin Pie with Gingersnap crust and one with no crust(maybe). I have some hamburger to deal with that I bought last night. Chop the celery and onions for the stuffing. Prep the Broccoli and Cauliflower to be steamed tomorrow. Prep the turkey to be stuffed. I am toying with the thought of making Honey Glazed Dill Carrots. 

It smells heavenly in here.View attachment 12458View attachment 12458View attachment 12458


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> You know what that needs?
> A big dollop of _Cool Whip!_



Consider this a negative karma, I mean negative Thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> Andy your pie looks so good. Did you have a favorite when you were growing up? I really miss my mothers mincemeat pie, I have never tasted any as good as hers.




Thanks, JoAnn.  My favorite since childhood has been and still is blueberry.  My second favorite is pecan (with the vanilla ice cream I made yesterday).


----------



## babetoo

baking two pumpkin cakes. shower, spruce up house, including dusting. company tonight.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

babetoo said:


> baking two pumpkin cakes. shower, spruce up house, including dusting. company tonight.


 
I hope you have a wonderful evening, babe!


----------



## Andy M.

Making brine for the turkey's bath tonight.  SO just called and is coming home early.  We'll have time to sit and relax with a drink before dinner.


----------



## Soma

Changing the subject slightly (although this snow and shut-in feeling I have had all day makes me just want to bop someone upside-the-head for almost no reason at all....so I am liking that thought....)

Instead, I made 3 dozen shortbread cookies. Unfortunately, not a cherry to decorate with, and raisins look....well, ugly. So I added a whole almond onto a few of them.

I simply roll out my dough, 1/4 inch thick, cut in squares with a knife  (the way Grandma used to). Cook them until the edges are just a little brown. 

Maybe I'll make a second batch, adding grated orange peel, and then dipping each cookie in chocolate after baking. Does that sound cheery?


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, JoAnn. My favorite since childhood has been and still is blueberry. My second favorite is pecan (with the vanilla ice cream I made yesterday).


 
I've never met a blueberry I didn't like.


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> I've never met a blueberry I didn't like.




Me too.  I keep a bag of frozen wild blueberries in the freezer and toss some into a bowl of Cheerios or into some maple syrup for pancakes or waffles.  There's nothing wrong with blueberry topping for a cheesecake.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Me too. I keep a bag of frozen wild blueberries in the freezer and toss some into a bowl of Cheerios or into some maple syrup for pancakes or waffles. There's nothing wrong with blueberry topping for a cheesecake.


 
There is nothing wrong with Blueberry topping on ANYTHING!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Soma said:
			
		

> Changing the subject slightly (although this snow and shut-in feeling I have had all day makes me just want to bop someone upside-the-head for almost no reason at all....so I am liking that thought....)
> 
> Instead, I made 3 dozen shortbread cookies. Unfortunately, not a cherry to decorate with, and raisins look....well, ugly. So I added a whole almond onto a few of them.
> 
> I simply roll out my dough, 1/4 inch thick, cut in squares with a knife  (the way Grandma used to). Cook them until the edges are just a little brown.
> 
> Maybe I'll make a second batch, adding grated orange peel, and then dipping each cookie in chocolate after baking. Does that sound cheery?



Oh, sounds yummy to me!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Timothy said:
			
		

> I've never met a blueberry I didn't like.



I did once. It was a beautiful little blueberry; one of the wild ones that grow up here. I was about to pop it in my mouth when a little green spider crawled out of the blossom area at the top. I'm an arachnaphobe... 

Blueberries no longer get thoroughly washed in my house. Instead, they get soaked in water for half an hour and then thoroughly washed and inspected.


----------



## Timothy

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I did once. It was a beautiful little blueberry; one of the wild ones that grow up here. I was about to pop it in my mouth when a little green spider crawled out of the blossom area at the top. I'm an arachnaphobe...
> 
> Blueberries no longer get thoroughly washed in my house. Instead, they get soaked in water for half an hour and then thoroughly washed and inspected.


Spiders freak me out also, and here I am living in the spider capital of the entire world! It takes me 30 minutes to do my web-walk before mowing. OMG, web-in-the-face with a spider dancing on my head! One of my worst phobias.


----------



## Andy M.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> ... I'm an arachnaphobe...




...and you're afraid of spiders.  Life is tough for you.


----------



## PattY1

I am taking a break before I get my pies made. Starting to slow down. I got 28 cups of broth out of that 12 lb. $6.00 turkey I bought! I am happy about that.


----------



## Katie H

The giblets are on now to cook, which is the last thing to cook except for the turkey.  I just put the turkey in for its brine bath.

All the dishes, glassware and silver are clean and polished and I just took the tablecloth out of the closet.  Napkins are ready, too.

Earlier today I made our pumpkin pie, a yummy cranberry relish side dish, a sweet potato-banana-honey casserole, assembled and put the cornbread dressing into the removable crock from the crock-pot, sliced butter for the rolls, dished up the olives, cut celery and carrots for our relish tray and assembled the tray and wrapped it with plastic wrap, peeled and cut the potatoes for mashed and put them in cold water.  Put the homemade potato rolls out on the counter to come up to room temp to be warmed before dinner.  Made the iced tea, prepped the coffee pot for coffee, set cranberry juice, white wine and sparkling grape juice into the refrigerator.  Ice maker has done its job.

Have all I need to make the in-the-bird stuffing chopped and prepped and have all my tools ready to stuff the brined fowl.  Looks like I'm ready for tomorrow.  Just need a shower and some "feet up" time before bedtime.


----------



## Andy M.

Done for the night.  Just put the turkey into the brine and carried it out and put it in the back of SO's SUV.  Temp in the 30s so it's safe for the night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have the stock made for my dressing...that's it.  You folks make me look lazy.  I'll go into high gear in the morning.  I work better under pressure anyway.


----------



## Somebunny

Me too Fi, I haven't done a thing yet. But then it's only the two of us for dinner here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Me too Fi, I haven't done a thing yet. But then it's only the two of us for dinner here!



Same here and I promised the cats some turkey bits.  Just doing up a meatloaf, that's what Shrek wanted.  Easy!


----------



## pacanis

And I was sound asleep when y'all were either getting prepped for today or worrying about it, lol.


----------



## Somebunny

Prepping our "last minute" turkey dinner,  we have been anticipating the birth of our 2nd grandchild which has been scheduled for next Wednesday (C-section) but there have been many indications that she would make an early entrance.  I am to leave home the moment my daughter leaves for the hospital, (2.5 hour drive for me, a friend of DD will do honors until I arrive) so that I can care for granddaughter#1.  This schedule hasn't been very friendly toward cooking a big meal.   I didn't want to have it all prepped and then be called away, DH however, decided we (I) should  cook a turkey breast, so we will have a mini feast while we wait to hear if a baby will be born today, or tomorrow or of the little stinker will wait until the scheduled day!  Doesn't matter.....I am just "going with the flow"!


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like an exciting day, Somebunny!

I'm just sitting here waiting for the time to come to start doing something.  We're eating late in the day so I'm not under pressure right now.

I did notice we hit a new high for number of people on this site today.  We hit over 4000 around 11:00 AM EST!


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here listening to the roofers tearing off my roof...
I'm also contemplating my dinner.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here listening to the roofers tearing off my roof...
> I'm also contemplating my dinner.



That's worse than the ELO orchestra!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> That's worse than the ELO orchestra!


 
It's certainly a bit distracting.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just woke up a short time ago. I'm trying to piece my brain back together, since I woke up suddenly (Mark) .  We are having our Thanksgiving dinner on Sunday, which I am making.  We are going out for a nice dinner on Saturday.  Today, it's just going to be casual, because I have to call relatives, etc.


----------



## Somebunny

pacanis said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here listening to the roofers tearing off my roof...
> I'm also contemplating my dinner.



Oh my! "Holiday Help" are you sharing your thanksgiving meal with them?


----------



## pacanis

Somebunny said:


> Oh my! "Holiday Help" are you sharing your thanksgiving meal with them?


 
Actually I was thinking of asking them to take me to _their house_.


----------



## Kayelle

Good grief Pac!!  Roofers working on T. Day?  

I just took out Babe's recipe for Pumpkin Dump Cake....it sure looks and smells good.  We'll be on the road in an hour to my son's house loaded down with the dressing, cranberry sauce, gravy makin's from turkey neck stock, and broccoli salad along with the cake.  I can't wait for his annual spectacular turkey cooked on the charcoal Webber.  He has a metal ring that fits between the Webber and the lid in order to accommodate a  23 lb turkey.  Best turkey you'll ever eat, bar none.
He injects it with cajun seasonings and butter.  We have a beautiful sunny day here, in the high 60's........perfect!!

Many blessings to you all........I'm so thankful to be part of this community.


----------



## babetoo

two large green bean casseroles ready to go.  the dump cake looks great. we had one last night when my daughter came by. this one goes to my granddaughter's , along with the beans, in about an half hour. she lives  about five minutes from me.  all the family will be there, sans my daughter and oldest granddaughter.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

pacanis said:


> It's certainly a bit distracting.


 
I'm surprised they are working on Thanksgiving.


----------



## pacanis

Kay, VB, it's been a very rainy fall. Roofers don't always pay attention to what day it is, especially when it's your name on the truck. They need to get their hours in when the weather allows. But they did go home after half a day :^) Got quite a bit done, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> And I was sound asleep when y'all were either getting prepped for today or worrying about it, lol.



 I slept in until 11...Shrek's fault, he thought I said I wanted to sleep until I woke up...I said that I was not setting an alarm because I was not on a schedule, but wake me when he got up.  That's okay, though.  I still have it all ready to go in about 30 minutes.  Unless he keeps pushing his luck...if that happens he MIGHT have his jaw unwired in time for Thanksgiving next year!!!  (you know I'm kidding, right?)


----------



## Andy M.

Dinner is done and the dishwasher is running.  Food's all put away and pots, pans and roasters are cleaned of food waste and waiting to be washed tomorrow.

Sitting with my feet up.  A little later it'll be a slice of pecan pie and vanilla ice cream.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Waiting for my tummy to have enough room for dessert.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Waiting for my tummy to have enough room for dessert.




Same here...I've got all the dishes done except the pan I did the meatloaf in and it's soaking.  Waiting for Shrek to feel the slightest bit ready for dessert, I may as well take the trash out while I wait.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Order has been restored!

Trying to decide if I want a Manhattan, apple crisp, stuffing and gravy or a turkey sandwich.

Too many choices.

I don't do well under pressure!


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> Order has been restored!
> 
> Trying to decide if I want a Manhattan, apple crisp, stuffing and gravy or a turkey sandwich.
> 
> Too many choices.
> 
> I don't do well under pressure!


I feel your pain! Just to numb it a bit, I had three Margaritas. I feel much better now! Thankyou!


----------



## Somebunny

Eating pumpkin pie and whipped cream! Yum!


----------



## buckytom

eating a leftover turkey thigh, gonna save the bone for my cockatoo.

it's scary what the beak on that little guy can do to a bone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Deciding waking up at 4 am is a crock.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I picked the buzzard clean this morning and the bones are bubbling away in the stock pot.

Condensed the leftovers to make room in the fridge.

Washed up the roasting pan.

Bagged up the trash.

Now I am waiting for my mechanic to call,  my poor old car is leaking power steering fluid.  This is turning into car appreciation month.  Earlier this month I had to get a new fuel line and a new exhaust system.  I guess mechanics gotta live too!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I picked the buzzard clean this morning and the bones are bubbling away in the stock pot.
> 
> Condensed the leftovers to make room in the fridge.
> 
> *Washed up the roasting pan.*
> 
> Bagged up the trash.
> 
> Now I am waiting for my mechanic to call, my poor old car is leaking power steering fluid. This is turning into car appreciation month. Earlier this month I had to get a new fuel line and a new exhaust system. I guess mechanics gotta live too!


 
I am not looking forward to tackling the sheet pan my duck was roasting on today. I didn't spray it with anything because I didn't want to "contaminate" the duck fat


----------



## buckytom

hit it with some dw40, pac. that softens up anything so it can be scrubbed off, and it's easier to then remove the residue of the dw40.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the tip, BT! I've got plenty of slip@@@@ around.


----------



## justplainbill

Supervising (leading by example) the removal of topsoil from some yellow turnips by dry brushing with a fine tampico brush.  Soil is being added to our potted chive plants.  Washing tampico brushes and sharpening a couple of  cook's knives.


----------



## Soma

Are "yellow turnips" the same as rutabagas? I love rutabagas, just chopped and boiled, served with butter....or mashed into mashed potatoes.


----------



## justplainbill

Soma said:


> Are "yellow turnips" the same as rutabagas? I love rutabagas, just chopped and boiled, served with butter....or mashed into mashed potatoes.


Wifey says they're the same.  She'll be mashing them and we'll be eating with some butter and S&P.  We got fresh unwaxed ones from our local CSA.
Think they may also be called Swedes.


----------



## Andy M.

Soma said:


> Are "yellow turnips" the same as rutabagas? I love rutabagas, just chopped and boiled, served with butter....or mashed into mashed potatoes.




Scroll down to Rutabaga:

Cook's Thesaurus: Roots


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Speaking of dw40, I have to hit the bathroom door with some. It's has been squeakin' horrible and woke me up around 1 am. It would be a great sound effect for a scary movie.


----------



## Somebunny

Racking a batch of California Cabernet Sauvignon.  Smells divine!


----------



## babetoo

lazy day, coffee and the newspaper. lovely day yesterday but very tiring. still have mess in kitchen. will get going on that soon.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> lazy day, coffee and the newspaper. lovely day yesterday but very tiring. still have mess in kitchen. will get going on that soon.


 
Jut finishing the last load of dishes in the Dishwasher.

Easy night planned. Watching movies.

Life is good!


----------



## Alix

Finished day 5 of six this week. Daughter #1 is at work, #2 is going out later so Ken and I will be aaaaall alone. Wonder what we should do? 

Movie night it is!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm making dinner


----------



## buckytom

just got home from marching with the scouts in a holiday parade.  it's really great to be involved with a group of good parents and kids.


----------



## pacanis

I just got done running around since noon and setting a pot on the stove simmering.

I picked up a meat grinder at my sister's house, practically in the next state (OK, I live relatively close to a couple state lines anyway ). Real old sucker, too. Then I hit Wegmans, since I was over that way. And also because they are apparently the only store around here that stocks steel cut oats. And I got their last container of them... whew... Then I butchered the heck out of a pork butt. Literally. I have no finesse when it comes to cutting raw meat off the bone and removing silver skin. And my town grocery store always removes the fat cap. Not so Wegmans 

I also picked up dinner while I was there. And being Wegmans they had a wide variey of potatoes, so I picked up some weird kind of potatoes. Dutch golden butter or somethingorother  They beckoned me to purchase them and drown in duck fat tonight


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Deciding if I really want to clean out and organize the hall closet...probably should, it's resembling Fibber McGee's closet.


----------



## Andy M.

Saturday morning is usually food shopping day.  I also agreed to drive SO to the mall so she could "run in and out to buy something".  "It'll just take a second".

I'm making stock from the turkey carcass and just finished the mise en plas for another small batch of stuffing.

In between, running outside to help SO with the exterior lighting display for Christmas while checking light strands and reindeer for functionality.


----------



## pacanis

Speaking of reindeer 
Last night my neighbor brought me over about ten lbs of venison sausage, some cased some not. I asked him to leave some loose for fatties. He makes good sausage


----------



## Andy M.

Now that's the kind of reindeer I can appreciate!


----------



## babetoo

i am doing the same thing, that i have done all day. playing! shopping on line, d.c. and reading. the only thing that required some work was tacos for dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I did get the hall closet done.  It's straightened and I got 1 1/2 bags of trash out of it.  Lots of expired cold medicines, etc.  Have a bag of towels and washcloths to turn into rags.


----------



## Timothy

After about 20 years of stacking things in the linen closet, I just emptied it into 3 30 gallon trash bags. OMG, who'd figure that much stuff could be in ONE closet!

Now I have to sort it into want/need and trash.


----------



## Katie H

Spent the better part of the day wrapping Christmas presents and packing the boxes that need to be shipped, printed out the USPS shipping labels and have the boxes by the door ready to take to the post office.

I was quite surprised at the difference in cost between USPS and UPS to ship these packages.  I did everything online and was pleased to discover that the postal service offers a 15% discount if you pay for and print your postage using their online service.  Well, there's no downside to this.

All said and done, instead to having to go to UPS and pay $40 to ship my boxes, I did it sitting in my comfy chair and paid $24 to do it.  Yeah!  I'm a happy camper.

Two more boxes to ship and there's no question which route I'll take.


----------



## Timothy

Katie H said:


> Spent the better part of the day wrapping Christmas presents and packing the boxes that need to be shipped, printed out the USPS shipping labels and have the boxes by the door ready to take to the post office.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the difference in cost between USPS and UPS to ship these packages. I did everything online and was pleased to discover that the postal service offers a 15% discount if you pay for and print your postage using their online service. Well, there's no downside to this.
> 
> All said and done, instead to having to go to UPS and pay $40 to ship my boxes, I did it sitting in my comfy chair and paid $24 to do it. Yeah! I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Two more boxes to ship and there's no question which route I'll take.


 
Great job, Katie!


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> Spent the better part of the day wrapping Christmas presents and packing the boxes that need to be shipped, printed out the USPS shipping labels and have the boxes by the door ready to take to the post office.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the difference in cost between USPS and UPS to ship these packages.  I did everything online and was pleased to discover that the postal service offers a 15% discount if you pay for and print your postage using their online service.  Well, there's no downside to this.
> 
> All said and done, instead to having to go to UPS and pay $40 to ship my boxes, I did it sitting in my comfy chair and paid $24 to do it.  Yeah!  I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Two more boxes to ship and there's no question which route I'll take.




That is cool.  I think you can even call the USPS for free pick up.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> Spent the better part of the day wrapping Christmas presents and packing the boxes that need to be shipped, printed out the USPS shipping labels and have the boxes by the door ready to take to the post office.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the difference in cost between USPS and UPS to ship these packages.  I did everything online and was pleased to discover that the postal service offers a 15% discount if you pay for and print your postage using their online service.  Well, there's no downside to this.
> 
> All said and done, instead to having to go to UPS and pay $40 to ship my boxes, I did it sitting in my comfy chair and paid $24 to do it.  Yeah!  I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Two more boxes to ship and there's no question which route I'll take.



Good job, Katie!  

The last few times I tried to print out labels for packages to send through USPS, their site said the service was unavailable unless I used their Priority Mail boxes or envelopes.  I've always packaged my own, and had never had a problem printing shipping labels until a couple months ago.  Wonder what's up with that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good job, Katie!
> 
> The last few times I tried to print out labels for packages to send through USPS, their site said the service was unavailable unless I used their Priority Mail boxes or envelopes.  I've always packaged my own, and had never had a problem printing shipping labels until a couple months ago.  Wonder what's up with that?



Their boxes and envelopes are all evenly sized for their machines and easy to spot for handling, makes sorting go faster.  At least, that is my guess.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Their boxes and envelopes are all evenly sized for their machines and easy to spot for handling, makes sorting go faster.  At least, that is my guess.



I want to avoid trips to the PO, and now I can't even print labels at home.  I'm wondering if it has to do with the size of our small local PO.  I may have to call them.   Grrr.

I'm still finding space for all the wonderful Costco stuff!  Cooked a pound of bacon in the oven for freezing, and repackaged a bunch of stuff for storage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like going to the post Office, I have a few people there I like seeing and we have great conversations.  They agree with me that there should be a Valium Salt Lick in the PO lobby.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I like going to the post Office, I have a few people there I like seeing and we have great conversations.  They agree with me that there should be a Valium Salt Lick in the PO lobby.



Now there's an idea!


----------



## TATTRAT

Friday treatments tend to wipe me out, so today was spent watching all 3 LOTR movies. Such a great trilogy. I hate wasting the day away, but I wasn't good for much else.


----------



## buckytom

hope you're felling better, tatt. 

i saw that the trilogy was on today. i wanted to record it, but i just recorded 12 hours of st:tng on bba america on thursday, so i ran out of room, lol. i need to get a big esata drive.


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> hope you're felling better, tatt.
> 
> i saw that the trilogy was on today. i wanted to record it, but i just recorded 12 hours of st:tng on bba america on thursday, so i ran out of room, lol. i need to get a big esata drive.



I love the BBCA lineup. You into Top Gear at all? Perhaps one of my favorites shows of all time.

Thanks. I went through this a year ago so I know what to expect, and this was session 7 out of 9(all oral, no infusions this tine around), hopefully over the hump.


----------



## buckytom

that's gotta be rough. i'll keep you in my prayers that it finishes quickly and for good.

i've seen a few episodes of top gear. funny show. i like the way the hosts bust on each other.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> I love the BBCA lineup. You into Top Gear at all? Perhaps one of my favorites shows of all time.
> 
> Thanks. I went through this a year ago so I know what to expect, and this was session 7 out of 9(all oral, no infusions this tine around), hopefully over the hump.



Love Top Gear!  Watch it all the time!  Sorry you aren't feeling well Tatt!  Treatments, are the worst!  Oral or Infusions.  Mom is 6 years out, I spent a year going back and forth to Colorado to help her out.


----------



## LPBeier

Tatt, I am so sorry you are still having to deal with all of this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.

As for me, I am spending a little time here at DC in celebration of the fact my IV treatments were stopped today when they finally realized that it had cured the infection and was now reeking havoc on the rest of me.  So, I can watch the Grey Cup game tomorrow without having to take off for an hour.  I still have to take pills to clear up the damage from the antibiotic, but hey, I can shower without having to have a bag taped to my arm to cover the IV port!  You got to celebrate those small victories!


----------



## buckytom

LLLLLLLLLLLLL PPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!

great to see you, and that things are looking up. <<hugs>>


----------



## TATTRAT

LPBeier said:


> Tatt, I am so sorry you are still having to deal with all of this.  My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> As for me, I am spending a little time here at DC in celebration of the fact my IV treatments were stopped today when they finally realized that it had cured the infection and was now reeking havoc on the rest of me.  So, I can watch the Grey Cup game tomorrow without having to take off for an hour.  I still have to take pills to clear up the damage from the antibiotic, but hey, I can shower without having to have a bag taped to my arm to cover the IV port!  You got to celebrate those small victories!




AWESOME!!! I agree, small victories are still a victory! Congrats!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Bucky and Tatt!  I felt all the love from all of you and just couldn't stay away.

As soon as this is all cleared up I can get back on track with my Chronic Pain Program.  I had to put it on hold, but have a meeting in 2 weeks to determine if I am suitable for the last part of the original recommendations - an 8 week day program which includes all facets of self-maintenance.  I probably won't get in now until January or March, but the workshop I went to in October has given me a lot to start with.  I still have all the pain, but I am learning how to deal with it better.

One thing is to not overdue it at the computer so my hands get too stiff and sore, so I will be on less frequently than I was, but more than I have been the last few months.


----------



## TATTRAT

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Bucky and Tatt!  I felt all the love from all of you and just couldn't stay away.
> 
> As soon as this is all cleared up I can get back on track with my Chronic Pain Program.  I had to put it on hold, but have a meeting in 2 weeks to determine if I am suitable for the last part of the original recommendations - an 8 week day program which includes all facets of self-maintenance.  I probably won't get in now until January or March, but the workshop I went to in October has given me a lot to start with.  I still have all the pain, but I am learning how to deal with it better.



I know that the pain part can be just as mentally wearing, as it is physically. I too am waiting for that page to turn. The drugs they had me on originally have cause some serious issues/side effects(avascular necrosis)and I am in line for hip replacements now. The daily pain is something I have gotten use to but it is effect work, life, and just overall well being. I need to do something that doesn't involve narcotics. 

Are you going to be seeing a specialist group/practice, or is it more like a class(if I am understanding correctly)?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tatt, I hope you feel better soon. LP, it's good to see you back and I'm glad you're making progress no matter how small.

Tonight is a night of backups at work. Watching a progress bar is only slightly more entertaining than watching paint dry.


----------



## LPBeier

TATTRAT said:


> I know that the pain part can be just as mentally wearing, as it is physically. I too am waiting for that page to turn. The drugs they had me on originally have cause some serious issues/side effects(avascular necrosis)and I am in line for hip replacements now. The daily pain is something I have gotten use to but it is effect work, life, and just overall well being. I need to do something that doesn't involve narcotics.
> 
> Are you going to be seeing a specialist group/practice, or is it more like a class(if I am understanding correctly)?


Tatt, I will PM you the details tomorrow so I don't take up this thread with it but it may be useful for you to see if any of the programs are available in your area.  The first one was a workshop made up of people who all have chronic pain (or other chronic ailments) and lead by volunteers who also suffer.  This next one is put on by the Pain Clinic of a Vancouver Hospital, which has been a model of others all over North America.  

PAG, I understand about watching status bars - I have found them to be great sleeping aids!

Well what I am doing right now is saying good night all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Night LP!  Sleep well, no stealing the covers!!!


----------



## Addie

*Go Green!*



pacanis said:


> I thought I'd start a thread about nothing (ala Seinfeld ).
> I know there are times I do something and have no one to share it with, no matter how mundane. And I don't do the FB thing, all though I certainly get spammed enough from them. Probably from someone's email list that I'm on
> So if you join in fine, if you read along fine, if you put this thread on your ignore list, well that's fine, too
> 
> So tonight I'll be "doing" this.
> 
> View attachment 11380
> 
> I found this sucker under the eave of my chicken coop when I went to check on their water. I'm lucky I didn't bump the coop with the lawn mower earlier today  It's quite active, but I'm hoping to deactivate it after it gets dark


 
Paint the ceiling of your outside ceilings green. It is the one color that stinging critters don't go for. Do you know of any green flower that has nectar in it?

Oh, and for those of you who might get stung unintentionally, a paste of MSG will take the sting away immediately and loosen the stinger. My daughter called me sobbing with pain one summer day. I gave her the remedy and now I am the godess of all the world. I have finally convinced her that "Mothers, not fathers, do know everything."


----------



## pacanis

Great tips, Addie.


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> Great tips, Addie.


 
So, did you get rid of that nasty looking bees nest? I hope so, without any stings. I have perpetual wasps on my property. They build nests everywhere! I use the long range bee spray on the nests.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Spent the better part of the day wrapping Christmas presents and packing the boxes that need to be shipped, printed out the USPS shipping labels and have the boxes by the door ready to take to the post office.
> 
> I was quite surprised at the difference in cost between USPS and UPS to ship these packages. I did everything online and was pleased to discover that the postal service offers a 15% discount if you pay for and print your postage using their online service. Well, there's no downside to this.
> 
> All said and done, instead to having to go to UPS and pay $40 to ship my boxes, I did it sitting in my comfy chair and paid $24 to do it. Yeah! I'm a happy camper.
> 
> Two more boxes to ship and there's no question which route I'll take.


 
And the best part is, you don't even have to go to the post office to get them in the mail. Just notify them via email and your mailman will make a stop and pick them up for you. I have been doing this for years.


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here wondering if I should call my son to let him know that he is going to take me to Winthrop to get the Hallmark Soumd books for some great grandkids. Oh what the heck. Why should he sleep if I am not. He will feel better for doing something nice for his mother. I will just lay a heavy guilt trip on him. It works every time. 

I have been sitting here for hours reading this whole thread. I am ready for some sleep. But this has been an interesting time. Learned a lot of things.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Playing on I can haz Cheezeburger, captioning cats: http://cheezburger.com/View/5487373568


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Playing on I can haz Cheezeburger, captioning cats: iz mai tong bleu? iz it? iz it? - Cheezburger.com


 
I never get tired of looking at the pics from that site!

Here's a favorite:

http://cheezburger.com/nawtfromcitycat/lolz/View/4031620352


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latest favorite


----------



## pacanis

Timothy said:


> So, did you get rid of that nasty looking bees nest? I hope so, without any stings. I have perpetual wasps on my property. They build nests everywhere! I use the long range bee spray on the nests.


 
I blasted it with some drione dust and it's dead, but still hanging there. I have some far fetched idea that it will act as a deterrent to other bees


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> I blasted it with some drione dust and it's dead, but still hanging there. I have some far fetched idea that it will act as a deterrent to other bees


 
There's a new Sheriff in town!


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I blasted it with some drione dust and it's dead, but still hanging there. I have some far fetched idea that it will act as a deterrent to other bees



I don't think that is far fetched at all. I heard that if you have a nest hanging then others will give it a wide berth. (No one seems to know how far though) They even have those fake ones you can hang to help keep them away.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> I don't think that is far fetched at all. I heard that if you have a nest hanging then others will give it a wide berth. (No one seems to know how far though) They even have those fake ones you can hang to help keep them away.


 
Really. Sometimes I amaze myself 

Right now I am trying to watch a football game. I say trying, because I use an antenna for my local channels and I'm thinking the aluminum rungs on the roofers' ladder is messing with my signal   My antenna is right next to it.


----------



## LPBeier

My dog just got into the garbage and ate some pastry I peeled off my Dad's sausage roll (too much pastry makes it hard to puree.  Now I am following her around to make sure she doesn't get sick.....she is allergic to wheat!

Note to self - get a baby lock for the cupboard now that she has figured out how to open it!


----------



## Paulsoninvest

What are you doing& 
-I'm reading forum now))))


----------



## LPBeier

I am reveling in the fact that our BC Lions, who started the season with an 0 and 5 record, just won the Grey Cup!  And they did it here at home!  

Now all we have to do is get that elusive Stanley Cup and I'll be happy!


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to pack it in for the night. gonna read awhile. only chore left is getting the kitties some fresh water. read all day again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Long list today, but Shrek is napping so my closet is off limits for now.  Looking for my Christmas scrubs.


----------



## babetoo

got a bit done today. watered outside. picked up house, put trash out . oh and i read.


----------



## LPBeier

Today was one of my more productive days.  I took Dad shopping so he could buy Christmas cards and a couple of presents, did grocery shopping, a couple of loads of laundry and am just finishing decorating our tree now that the men have gone to bed.  

I also cooked a full meal and did some breakfast/lunch prep for the guys so I am feeling good about it all!  Just hoping I didn't over do it but I am learning to pace myself better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on getting my eyes open, so I can shower, dress and go to work.  Full office today, finally.  Being by myself is productive but very anxiety laden, I spent last week being 3 people.  I hope I did everything right!  Stupid Medicare!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ordered lots on line last night. Some family members have Christmas list with books, dvd's and C/D's. I was able to find them all. Sure beats running around from store to store and not finding them.


----------



## Zhizara

JoAnn L. said:


> Ordered lots on line last night. Some family members have Christmas list with books, dvd's and C/D's. I was able to find them all. Sure beats running around from store to store and not finding them.



Isn't it nice!  No parking, no gas expended, no hassles.  You can do it right from home in your jammies if you like.


----------



## Alix

I'm going to be stuck at home today waiting for the furnace guys to come and fix a few MORE little issues. 

Maybe I'll take a page from JoAnn's book and do some online shopping while I'm at it. That and laundry are on my To Do list today.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was listening to Trans-Siberian Orchestras "Beethoven's Last Night" c/d while I was making a big kettle of vegetable soup. I couldn't believe how fast I put the soup together, it must have been because some of the music had a pretty fast beat.
A line in one of the songs said,"May God forgive every sin I have forgotten".


----------



## kadesma

*I goofed but good*

Hi everyone.
Good old Ma fell on the 21'st and broke her right wris Only good things since the kids are giving me lots of hugs and wet kisses and I got  out of cooking the BIRD So I'm back but limitid Take care all and don't pull a Ma's trick.hugs chums,
ma


----------



## Andy M.

Glad to see yo back.  Take care.  I broke my right wrist a few years ago and had to wear a brace for a couple of months.  Heal quickly, be good.


----------



## LPBeier

Ma, I am so glad you were able to check in with us.  When Katie gave us the news we were all pretty concerned.  Love and hugs for fast healing.


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Glad to see yo back.  Take care.  I broke my right wrist a few years ago and had to wear a brace for a couple of months.  Heal quickly, be good.


Thanks my friend. But me be GOOD impossible for 6-8 weeks  ackkkk
kades


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Ma, I am so glad you were able to check in with us.  When Katie gave us the news we were all pretty concerned.  Love and hugs for fast healing.


 It feels good to be here. I've missed all of you
Ma


----------



## Zhizara

I'm really glad you're back.  Take it easy and let yourself heal.  {{{{HUGS!!}}}}


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here wondering what I'm going to watch on TV tonight. Nothing looks good. I may need to Netflix something.


----------



## Alix

Can I subscribe to Netflix and stream it from my computer to my TV? Do I need a special TV for that?


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Can I subscribe to Netflix and stream it from my computer to my TV? Do I need a special TV for that?


 
I've got a Playstation 3. It allows for streaming and other limited web stuff. I'll betcha though that you could hook a laptop up and do the same thing. At least the newer ones with HDMI outputs. Heck, I'll bet that some cell phones could even do that. I'm pretty sure my new cell phone has an HDMI output, but I'm not sure if that is only for videos that I take with it or if it will stream a movie, also.
I'm sure someone more tech savvy than me will know.


----------



## Alix

We have a Wii, but I can't hook it up to our wireless network. Someone just told me I might have to buy some adapter thingy for it. I could use that to get Netflix I'm pretty sure. And I know I could hook my laptop up to the TV, I don't know if it has HDMI output though.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> We have a Wii, but I can't hook it up to our wireless network. Someone just told me I might have to buy some adapter thingy for it. I could use that to get Netflix I'm pretty sure. And I know I could hook my laptop up to the TV, I don't know if it has HDMI output though.


 
Maybe you could do it through the USB ports. It might be worth a try.


----------



## Alix

Since Blockbuster went belly up I need a new source for videos. I hear that Netflix is not the best but there aren't all that many other options.


----------



## pacanis

I'm pretty happy with them, but some movies are much better quality than others.
I wonder if Amazon can stream movies to a TV now somehow? I know thay can stream them to my Fire.
There's probably a review on steaming services somewhere.


----------



## PattY1

pacanis said:


> I'm pretty happy with them, but some movies are much better quality than others.
> I wonder if Amazon can stream movies to a TV now somehow? I know thay can stream them to my Fire.
> There's probably a review on steaming services somewhere.



Check this out. Amazon.com: Logitech Revue Companion Box with Google TV and Keyboard Controller: Electronics


And this. It works with the Revue Box.Amazon.com: Amazon Instant Video: Amazon Instant Video


----------



## Dawgluver

I just ordered an iPhone 4s!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm doing laundry.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> I just ordered an iPhone 4s!


 
I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## babetoo

preheating oven for wings. cutting fringe  for scarf i knitted. thinking about what else for dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> I'm sorry to hear this.



Hoping for a better experience than yours, Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Me, too, Dawg!
Did they get the battery issue worked out?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Me, too, Dawg!
> Did they get the battery issue worked out?



Dunno.  I won't get it for a couple weeks.

An article from the UK I read just now stated the battery problem is reported by a small number of people, and due to a software issue.  We shall see.

Just found this:

http://forwardthinking.pcmag.com/ap...tware-and-services-combo-make-iphone-4s-magic


----------



## pacanis

Yes, it always seems like a small group that's affected. It's the same with my Atrix 2. I think the battery life is great, but a few have issues.


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> I'm pretty happy with them, but some movies are much better quality than others.
> I wonder if Amazon can stream movies to a TV now somehow? I know thay can stream them to my Fire.
> There's probably a review on steaming services somewhere.


 
I have my TV connected to my PC through the video card slot for HDMI. The cable goes from there, directly to my HDMI slot on the TV. The video quality is great for me on my 36" Flat Screen. I use an IOGEAR wireless mouse with a pointer feature to control it on the screen of the TV.


----------



## Somebunny

I am at DD's house with granddaughter #1 waiting to hear about the arrival of granddaughter. #2.  C-section was scheduled for 7:30 am. Almost 8:30 now, should hear soon.  Then off to hospital later this a.m. so big sister (2yrs old) can meet baby sister.  Wish me luck finding my way around metropolis, lol!  Thank goodness for gps on my phone. ;-)


----------



## Timothy

Somebunny said:


> I am at DD's house with granddaughter #1 waiting to hear about the arrival of granddaughter. #2. C-section was scheduled for 7:30 am. Almost 8:30 now, should hear soon. Then off to hospital later this a.m. so big sister (2yrs old) can meet baby sister. Wish me luck finding my way around metropolis, lol! Thank goodness for gps on my phone. ;-)


 
Good luck on your trip to the hospital, and congratulations on your new family member! Oldest sister will never let youngest sister forget that she was seen by her elder sister just after birth! It's always great to have older siblings to assist with learning this crazy world we all live in.


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks Tim, just got word.....perfect little Chloe is here!


----------



## Alix

Great news Somebunny! Congratulations. 

I'm sitting here trying to cram some food into me so I can take some ibuprofen for my headache. I learned the hard way that empty tummy and pain meds do NOT mix. We woke up to some new snow, so that explains the headache. I wonder how many other folks have a weather vane in their heads?


----------



## Andy M.

Somebunny said:


> Thanks Tim, just got word.....perfect little Chloe is here!



Congrats!  That's great news.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Can I subscribe to Netflix and stream it from my computer to my TV? Do I need a special TV for that?


I know this is late and that conversation is over, but thought I would put in my 2 cents from a Canadian perspective!

Tony knows better on all of that stuff but I think you just need the in/out ports to hook the computer to the TV.  Our TV is about 3 years old and not a fancy LED or plasma one and we hook the computer up to watch streamed shows all the time.

We found that Netflix here in Canada has a limited selection, but it depends what you are interested in watching.  We get disks mailed to us from Rogers - Not as high tech, but then we get to see any special features on the disks!


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Thanks Tim, just got word.....perfect little Chloe is here!



Congratulations, Somebunny!  Chloe is a beautiful name.  I am glad all went well.



Alix said:


> I'm sitting here trying to cram some food into me so I can take some ibuprofen for my headache. I learned the hard way that empty tummy and pain meds do NOT mix. We woke up to some new snow, so that explains the headache. *I wonder how many other folks have a weather vane in their heads?*


I have one in my knee and back.  I can tell it is going to rain way before the weatherman and my success rate is much higher!  

I find if I can't get food down I can take the meds with vegetable juice or a big glass of milk and I am fine.  Hope your headache, and snow, go away soon!


----------



## Somebunny

Alix said:
			
		

> We have a Wii, but I can't hook it up to our wireless network. Someone just told me I might have to buy some adapter thingy for it. I could use that to get Netflix I'm pretty sure. And I know I could hook my laptop up to the TV, I don't know if it has HDMI output though.



Wondering why you can't hook your Wii up to your wireless network.  Ours is hooked up that way.  I can access the Internet through it, tho I have never streamed Netflix, but I understand you can do that with your Wii.


----------



## pacanis

Timothy said:


> I have my TV connected to my PC through the video card slot for HDMI. The cable goes from there, directly to my HDMI slot on the TV. The video quality is great for me on my 36" Flat Screen. I use an IOGEAR wireless mouse with a pointer feature to control it on the screen of the TV.


 
That might be something to look into for one of my extra computers. PS3 is constantly updating and keeps me from turning it on a lot. All I would need to do is get a video card with the HDMI output.



Somebunny said:


> Thanks Tim, just got word.....perfect little Chloe is here!


 
Chloe, pretty name.


----------



## Alix

Somebunny said:


> Wondering why you can't hook your Wii up to your wireless network.  Ours is hooked up that way.  I can access the Internet through it, tho I have never streamed Netflix, but I understand you can do that with your Wii.



No one seems to be able to answer that question. Not my techie friends, nor the Nintendo folks. Someone just mentioned to me that it might be my router...and I might need some adapter thing. Lordy, too much STUFF. If I can make it work with my laptop, that will be MUCH easier.


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> I have one in my knee and back.  I can tell it is going to rain way before the weatherman and my success rate is much higher!
> 
> I find if I can't get food down I can take the meds with vegetable juice or a big glass of milk and I am fine.  Hope your headache, and snow, go away soon!



Thanks much! I have found it can't be juice or milk, it MUST be food. And my all time biggest pet peeve is waking up with a headache and not having done anything to deserve it!  The Advil is kicking in now, I should be good to go for work tonight.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> No one seems to be able to answer that question. Not my techie friends, nor the Nintendo folks. Someone just mentioned to me that it might be my router...and I might need some adapter thing. Lordy, too much STUFF. If I can make it work with my laptop, that will be MUCH easier.


 
This might be getting off track, but when I got my first laptop 3-4 years ago I asked my IT guy if I should buy a better/bigger model and use it as a desktop, too. He told me that laptops weren't made for continuous use. They don't (didn't) have the cooling or something for non-stop use.
Based on that, which may be old tech advice, I don't think I would hook my laptop up to my TV unless I was buying a new laptop. I would be afraid of overheating it or burning it out more quickly.
I could be totally off base for new technology though. 
Roku players seem pretty cheap now. I would probably go that route.


----------



## Alix

To the laptop thing...$#!^

What's a roku thing?


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> To the laptop thing...$#!^
> 
> What's a roku thing?


 
Google roku player.
They are streaming devices. I saw a bunch on sale recently at Amazon.


----------



## Alix

Huh. Off to Google. Thanks!


----------



## Timothy

Somebunny said:


> Thanks Tim, just got word.....perfect little Chloe is here!


 
Chloe! What a pretty name! When you can, please post some pics of Chloe! I'll bet she's a sweetie!


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> Google roku player.
> They are streaming devices. I saw a bunch on sale recently at Amazon.




Definitely a must have! Thanks pacanis, I just added this to my wish list.


----------



## PattY1

Alix said:


> To the laptop thing...$#!^
> 
> What's a roku thing?





pacanis said:


> Google roku player.
> They are streaming devices. I saw a bunch on sale recently at Amazon.



I guess my post with links for a Logitech Revue is invisible. You can streamline movies, watch them or tv and surf the net on your tv at the same time.


----------



## roadfix

On a sketch pad while at work I'm designing a small 8'x8' man cave / roll-off roof observatory to be build in one corner of my back yard.


----------



## buckytom

those are really cool, roadfix. what type/size telescope do you use?

i bought a small meade to be able to bring on backpacking, skiing, and canoe trips. the light pollution here so close to nyc is really bad, so the only time i get to use it is when we travel.


i just finshed scrubbing an entire bathroom, top to bottom. every freakin tile! the water here is so mineralized that i had to scrub 3x with clr, scrubbing bubbles, and chlorox cleanup to get the soap scum and hard water marks. 

and now i can't breathe. my throat is filling with mucus from breathing all of the chemicals. now is the time to enter a loogey spitting contest, i guess.


----------



## pacanis

Buckytom... hocking a loogey...
Those bathroom cleaners are brutal.


----------



## babetoo

trying not to make any loud noise. my two year old great granddaughter , lilly is napping in my bed. she cried for about one minute when her mom left. then potato chips and disney caught her attention. she fell asleep , and has been sleeping for two hours. easy baby sitting but not so much fun for me. last time she slept here was the big noise bleed when she woke up scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## pacanis

babetoo said:


> trying not to make any loud noise. my two year old great granddaughter , lilly is napping in my bed. she cried for about one minute when her mom left. *then potato chips and disney caught her attention.* she fell asleep , and has been sleeping for two hours. easy baby sitting but not so much fun for me. last time she slept here was the big noise bleed when she woke up scaring the crap out of me.


 
Glad to see there's still some old school child rearing going on.
Sometimes veggies and a book just don't cut it


----------



## buckytom

lol, hoch, ptooey!

20 ft. minimum.


----------



## pacanis

I've just spent far too long on Amazon's site... but Christmas _is_ just around the corner.
I'm going to buy a Roku for a family member and get the associated stuff I might need to hook it up for them. They already have Netflix, but don't stream... just use the DVDs. This will let them get their money's worth. I came >this< close to getting one for myself, just so I could take advantage of my free month of Amazon Prime and see if I like it (Amazon Prime won't stream through PS3s), but after further research AP isn't up to snuff for me yet. No closed captioning like Netflix yet. But I _am_ going to buy the stuff I need to run true HD to my kitchen television set. Right now it just has coax cable run to it and will only pick up what is on my satellite box, no streaming or DVD movies I am watching, so I'm getting 50' of HDMI cable, an amplified splitter and an HDMI selector to do what I think I need to do 
I will look inside my cart tomorrow and see if I think I have all I need and nothing I don't.


----------



## roadfix

buckytom said:


> those are really cool, roadfix. what type/size telescope do you use?
> 
> i bought a small meade to be able to bring on backpacking, skiing, and canoe trips. the light pollution here so close to nyc is really bad, so the only time i get to use it is when we travel.



I'm getting back into my old hobby after a long 10 year absence from it and cutting down on cycling for the time being due to other obligations.  I'm glad I kept some gear...although I sold off most of them 10 years ago when I decided to leave the hobby.  I'm currently using a 9.25" Schmidt-Cassegrain but am looking to permanently house it, mounted on a concrete pier, so it's always ready to go.  I've always hated the time it took to set up and take down (especially at 3am) the big scope every time I felt like observing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congratulations SomeBunny!!!!  I love the name Chloe.  Yes, a baby pic is called for.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, Bunny!  Love the name too!


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to go to my great granddaughter's school. she is singing in a concert. christmas songs, i think. and of course she will be the best one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Of course, we all think so!  Have fun Babe!


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> getting ready to go to my great granddaughter's school. she is singing in a concert. christmas songs, i think. and of course she will be the best one.


Have fun babe. I get to go watch Carson sing next week. He came over tuesday and we practised  What fun
Enjoy Grammie
kades


----------



## babetoo

the concert was very special and of course Aubrey was just beautiful in her cheery red dress. she really put her heart into performing and takes it very seriously. two year old Lilly was very good for the two hours the concert lasted. she spent most of the time, watching pictures on her grandma's phone, knows how to do it herself. such smart girls.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm glad you had such a good time, Babe!  I so wish you were able to upload pictures I would love to see these beautiful Great-granddaughters of yours!

I am trying desperately to get to sleep before midnight here (12 minutes away).  I still have spasms in my back and leg that make laying in bed difficult.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just came back from mailing my oldest sons Christmas gifts to Colorado. I like to mail it early so it is one less thing to stress about. :^)


----------



## LPBeier

I wish I was that motivated, Joann.  I am still struggling to figure out gifts.  Fortunately this year I don't have to mail anything so that helps.

I am trying to find an old recipe I had for whipped shortbread - I just got a new cookie press and haven't made the cookies in a long time.  The recipe was another hand-me-down from my great grandmother.  I never met her, but I can tell she was an excellent cook just by all the recipes she left to the family.  Most were her own creations as they lived on a homestead for many years and didn't have access to a lot of cook books.

Oh, the sleep didn't come last night until around 1, but that is still one more hour than I have been getting.


----------



## vitauta

my mom, who is 91 and has been eating like a smallish bird lately, just polished off a thick slab of banana nut bread.  the bread came out beautifully, thanks to pac's own recipe!  it's such a good feeling to see my mom eat, and with a real healthy appetite....


----------



## pacanis

I'm glad you liked it. It not my recipe though. Just one I found on the internet.


----------



## buckytom

finally back in the saddle again.

a year ago at this time, i was made assistant cubmaster of the cub scout pack in our town. it was so dysfunctional that by springtime, we quit (mostly at the behest of my wife) and we put our son in a pack in another town. i felt terribly leaving like that because i think i could have turned things around. but i had to do right by my wife and son, going where they would be happy.

so, after helping out in the new pack on a lot of things, i finally get to put on the uniform again, this time as assistant den leader. i'll be leading the boys in our den in a lesson on tools and woodworking. i'm really looking forward to it.

so, more sewing for me. new pack numbers, new rank patch.

i just hope i don't sew it into my pants again.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> finally back in the saddle again.
> 
> a year ago at this time, i was made assistant cubmaster of the cub scout pack in our town. it was so dysfunctional that by springtime, we quit (mostly at the behest of my wife) and we put our son in a pack in another town. i felt terribly leaving like that because i think i could have turned things around. but i had to do right by my wife and son, going where they would be happy.
> 
> so, after helping out in the new pack on a lot of things, i finally get to put on the uniform again, this time as assistant den leader. *i'll be leading the boys in our den in a lesson on tools and woodworking. i'm really looking forward to it.*
> 
> so, more sewing for me. new pack numbers, new rank patch.
> 
> i just hope i don't sew it into my pants again.


 
What is the first project?
Getting your house ready for sale?


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to find an old recipe I had for whipped shortbread - I just got a new cookie press and haven't made the cookies in a long time.  The recipe was another hand-me-down from my great grandmother.  I never met her, but I can tell she was an excellent cook just by all the recipes she left to the family.  Most were her own creations as they lived on a homestead for many years and didn't have access to a lot of cook books.



Well, I finally resorted to an internet recipe that seems close to Nona's.  If they turn out I will post a picture in the baking thread.  

I am not happy with my new press as it is smaller and has less shapes, but I can't find one like my old one and with my arthritic hands, this is a better fit.


----------



## buckytom

ROFL, pac. i never thought of that. that's a great idea!

actually, the first project is supposed to be a bird house or something similar. i'm going to try to get some of the boys to build bat boxes so we can put them up in the woods around a field in town.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> ROFL, pac. i never thought of that. that's a great idea!
> 
> actually, the first project is supposed to be a bird house or something similar. i'm going to try to get some of the boys to build bat boxes so we can put them up in the woods around a field in town.


If you see a car speeding through your town away from the fields and woods, that will be me.


----------



## pacanis

Great idea on the bat boxes. That will add a nice twist to just a run of the mill bird house. Don't forget the grooves for the bats little feetsies to grab onto.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Great idea on the bat boxes. That will add a nice twist to just a run of the mill bird house. Don't forget the grooves for the bats little feetsies to grab onto.



+1!  Bats are underappreciated and very beneficial, much like spiders.

Great idea, BT!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> +1!  Bats are underappreciated and very beneficial, much like spiders.
> 
> Great idea, BT!




Until they find their way into your attic and set up housekeeping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Until they find their way into your attic and set up housekeeping.



We don't worry, the raccoons keep them under control.


----------



## babetoo

just finished putting away a  month's worth of groceries. washed load of towels. now i am calling it a day. 
order the last christmas gift on line.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> +1!  Bats are underappreciated and very beneficial, much like spiders.
> 
> Great idea, BT!




what is this sudden attraction for bats, and what do they need boxes for?  a bat  once flew into my dining room through a set of french doors.  we engaged in a strategic, intense dance, just the two of us--the bat zooming circles around me with her exacting radar, near-missing me time and again--me, wielding a newspaper, waving and wishing her toward the french door bat exit.  we swooped and we lunged, faced and fled each other, unwilling dueling partners.  she left abruptly, a td through the uprights--the french doors, whence she had come....


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> We don't worry, the raccoons keep them under control.




You have racoons in your attic?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> what is this sudden attraction for bats, and what do they need boxes for?  a bat  once flew into my dining room through a set of french doors.  we engaged in a strategic, intense dance, just the two of us--the bat zooming circles around me with her exacting radar, near-missing me time and again--me, wielding a newspaper, waving and wishing her toward the french door bat exit.  we swooped and we lunged, faced and fled each other, unwilling dueling partners.  she left abruptly, a td through the uprights--the french doors, whence she had come....



Aw, they won't hurt you, Vit.  Unless they're rabid.

They are the best mosquito eaters you can have.


----------



## pacanis

Bat boxes are beneficial because you can kind of control where the bats set up house. It's not like they attract bats, but they give them a better place to hang out (upside down) than attics. Ideally you entice them to move there by placing their guano by and on the box once you hang it.

And if you find a bat in your living quarters you are supposed to get treated for rabies unless you can capture and test the bat.


----------



## vitauta

what?  why would you need to be treated for rabies if you have a bat for a roomie?  wouldn't there need to be some physical contact at least?  friends with benefits....


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You have racoons in your attic?



Not anymore, the squirrels got 'em.

Truth be told, we've only had birds and a frog in the house!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Only if you get a bite.


 
And you will never feel the sharp, tiny teeth of a bat bite you while you are sleeping. 

That's why it's recommended, Vit. Because a large amount of bats are rabid, it's not normal for them to be indoors in your living quarters (not jjust an attic), and you would never know you were bitten.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> And you will never feel the sharp, tiny teeth of a bat bite you while you are sleeping.
> 
> That's why it's recommended, Vit. Because a large amount of bats are rabid, it's not normal for them to be indoors in your living quarters (not jjust an attic), and you would never know you were bitten.



I'm thinking if Vit was awake while she was bat bashing, she should be OK.  Bats screw up too.  I hadn't heard about the automatic rabies shot thing, Pac.

I remember, years ago, while tending bar at a  restaurant with a very high ceiling, a poor little bat accidently got in.  The weapon of choice was a tennis racquet.  Watching the waiters scream like little girls was pretty funny.  The bat finally got bonked.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We had a bat in our home this summer. How in the world he got in is still a mystery. I know they can squeeze in a very small opening. Gives me the heebie jeebies just thinking about it.


----------



## Somebunny

A friend recently had a bat encounter. She lives on the 2nd floor of a building, the screen in the window where her cat likes to sit had fallen out, it was a very warm night and the window had been left open for ventilation.  Sometime that evening after my friend had retired early, a bat must have entered thru the window only to be greeted by the waiting cat.  Dear friend was awakened by the frantic squeaks of the bat, which the cat had securely in her mouth.  My friend who happens to sleep au natural was running around the house sans a stitch trying to get the cat to drop the bat, she finally did, but then what was she going to do?  The bat was still very much alive, she finally managed to corner it in the bathroom where she covered it with the waste basket.  She then spent the next several sleepless hours googling about rabies and  trying to figure out how to get rid of the bat.   She opened the bathroom window quickly kicked the basket over with a broom handle and closed the door pronto!  She called Public Health in the morning and was told that she would need the rabies vaccine because the bat had been in her home and might have bitten her in her sleep. They also said that rabies is deadly and once that you have it your chances of surveying are nil.   She agonized over this for several days ( the cat had recently had it's rabies shot, so she was the only one in imminent danger).  She really felt that there was no chance that she had been bitten and ultimately decided not to get the vaccine.  It is scary to think that you might not know that you have been bitten.  But I also tend to think that a bat would need provocation to bite. This was a long story, but since everything turned out okay, it was funny to picture my friend running around nude chasing a bat with a broom!


----------



## buckytom

the reason you put bat boxes in a field away from homes is so they have a place to go, away from scary people.

like you guys!!! lol. bunch o' nutcases. 

maybe i should teach them how to build an apiary, and how to inject an ei-pen, just to cover all bases...

when i was a kid, my cousins and i would go to the ballfields just after dusk and shoot cherry bombs into the air with sling shots. bats would dive in on the airborne intruder, and if it went off at the right time, the concussion would knock a bat out of the sky stunning it. we'd run over and look at it with flashlights, poking it with sticks.

until it came to and took off, as the saying goes, like a bat out of hell, as we all fell back or scrambled away in terror. 

lol. then we'd do it again..


----------



## Dawgluver

ROFL, Somebunny!

Nekkid bat bashing!



I didn't know what all the droppings were from on our little deck, till I looked up.  Bad pic, cute bat.


----------



## vitauta

bats squeak?  i wouldn't have rescued the bat--not once i realized i would be left, nude and vulnerable, to deal with a live, injured, frantic, flying beast.  nope, the cat would have kept her catch.  that was an XTREME rescue by your friend, imo.  great story though....

i wonder why so many bats are rabid? anyone know?


----------



## buckytom

from consorting with "nude and vulnerable" women too often?

just a guess...


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> the reason you put bat boxes in a field away from homes is so they have a place to go, away from scary people.
> 
> like you guys!!! lol. bunch o' nutcases.
> 
> maybe i should teach them how to build an apiary, and how to inject an ei-pen, just to cover all bases...
> 
> when i was a kid, my cousins and i would go to the ballfields just after dusk and shoot cherry bombs into the air with sling shots. bats would dive in on the airborne intruder, and if it went off at the right time, the concussion would knock a bat out of the sky stunning it. we'd run over and look at it with flashlights, poking it with sticks.
> 
> until it came to and took off, as the saying goes, like a bat out of hell, as we all fell back or scrambled away in terror.
> 
> lol. then we'd do it again..



so, this building of the bat houses, is this some form of retribution on your part, bt?  for your youthful transgressions?


----------



## buckytom

lol, youthful?   i'm still making up for stuff from when i was in my late 30's.


----------



## pacanis

That's a heckuva story, Somebunny.
Your friend did the right thing by leaving the room. They will find their way out on their own. They have a harder time with you trying to herd them out.


----------



## vitauta

how do you happen to be so knowledgeable about bats and their habits, pac?


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> how do you happen to be so knowledgeable about bats and their habits, pac?


 
When I'm not out fighting crime I spend my time in the bat cave reading up on them.  

By keeping up with rabies info I end up reading a lot about bats.


----------



## CWS4322

Heading down to NY to pick up auto parts and groceries. The ball joints on the van are shot--the only ones we could find in Canada are made in China. Reviews say that once installed, you can't get the front end aligned. So, we are picking up the parts that were made in Ohio--twice the price, but at least the front end will align and a someone in the US made them so has/had a job (well, the parts were shipped last week, so hopefully the person was still working!) I anticipate it will take 2 days to get the new units installed. Nothing on this vehicle is easy--note to self--check how easy it is to do "home" auto repairs before buying the next vehicle. And, never buy a vehicle with an automatic transmission or "special" sized tires again.


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> When I'm not out fighting crime I spend my time in the bat cave reading up on them.
> 
> By keeping up with rabies info I end up reading a lot about bats.


 You can get a rabies vac shot--I think it is a series of 3, painful, but the titer shows it lasts a long time (10-12 years).


----------



## pacanis

CWS4322 said:


> You can get a rabies vac shot--I think it is a series of 3, painful, but the titer shows it lasts a long time (10-12 years).


 
If I ever thought I was exposed to rabies I would go through the post exposure treatment. At $350 a pop (the last I knew) they are too pricey to get one as a preventative. Unless I was a bat wrangler


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> When I'm not out fighting crime I spend my time in the bat cave reading up on them.
> 
> By keeping up with rabies info I end up reading a lot about bats.





fighting crime, spreading guano, providing homes for our ever-growing population of rabid, homeless bats--where do i sign up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> When I'm not out fighting crime I spend my time in the bat cave reading up on them.
> 
> By keeping up with rabies info I end up reading a lot about bats.



Na na na na na na na PAC-Man!

Oh, wait...


----------



## Zhizara

Good one, Princess!  I love a belly laugh!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sitting here sipping a Chai Tea Latte and wondering where to begin to tackle the day.  

We are going to a surprise birthday party for my BFF and I just realized I forgot to take the chicken wings out to thaw so I can marinade and cook them before we go.  I have her present to wrap, cookie dough that needs to be made up today, some errands to run (taking back the tree topper we bought as the flashing colour lights are driving us a little crazy) and getting my hair cut.

Looking out the window at the grey day and nursing my sore hip and throat, I would much rather curl up in front of our fake tree, watching our fake fireplace (on the TV but it is so real!) with my very real pups and DH watching a movie.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Weaponology on the Military Channel, trying to get a plan together for dinner tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm watching Weaponology on the Military Channel, trying to get a plan together for dinner tonight.



MRE's???


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> MRE's???


 
Hah! I'm not that hardcore.
Maybe I'll go cook a can of beans on a Jeep


----------



## LPBeier

You should see if you can find a Canadian Food Network Show called Food Jammers!



pacanis said:


> Hah! I'm not that hardcore.
> Maybe I'll go cook a can of beans on a Jeep


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> Hah! I'm not that hardcore.
> Maybe I'll go cook a can of beans on a Jeep



Speaking of a can of beans, what is going on with the price of a can of pork and beans? A couple of weeks ago they were 62 cents then last week they were 85 cents and this morning I noticed that they went up to 92 cents.


----------



## kezlehan

I am watching The Da Vinci Code in a sleeping bag with a hot water bottle. We have no hot water or heating  Been like this for a week and landlady isn't getting back to us. Truly sucks. 
Going to start cooking soon. Turkey in a smoked paprika sauce. Fingers crossed we don't lose gas and electric as well... Not been our couple of weeks lately!!!


----------



## kadesma

Sitting here with a cup of coffee telling myself I will not take a pain pill,I won't i won't ,i won't. Darn this arm and the ache.When does this end?
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Sitting here with a cup of coffee telling myself I will not take a pain pill,I won't i won't ,i won't. Darn this arm and the ache.When does this end?
> kades



Oh dear, cj.  So sorry it hurts.  When I broke my wrist a few years ago, it didn't hurt at all.  Just annoying.

Take a pain pill if you need it.  That's what they're for!  

Hugs, feel better soon!


----------



## kadesma

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, cj.  So sorry it hurts.  When I broke my wrist a few years ago, it didn't hurt at all.  Just annoying.
> 
> Take a pain pill if you need it.  That's what they're for!
> 
> Hugs, feel better soon!


I'm just trying to space thepills out. I'm about to take ome now this baby just aches and aches. Usually i'm tought  as tacks. Go figure.
kades


----------



## vitauta

kadesma said:


> Sitting here with a cup of coffee telling myself I will not take a pain pill,I won't i won't ,i won't. Darn this arm and the ache.When does this end?
> kades




poor dear, why won't you take the pain meds that can alleviate the pain in your arm?  i've never been stoic about taking pills when needed.  pain pills serve a very useful purpose and they are not themselves intrinsically bad, or bad for you.  it's the addictions and abuses that give them a bad name, and get people in trouble.  what is the matter with your arm, kadesma, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:


> I'm just trying to space thepills out. I'm about to take ome now this baby just aches and aches. Usually i'm tought  as tacks. Go figure.
> kades




CJ, don't let yourself be miserable.  Take the pain pills.  You'll feel better and heal better.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Sitting here with a cup of coffee telling myself I will not take a pain pill,I won't i won't ,i won't. Darn this arm and the ache.When does this end?
> kades


Ma, one thing I have learned through my chronic pain workshop and through trying to wein of pain medications is that taking something once in awhile to give you some relief is not a bad thing.  You need to weigh the effects of the medication with the amount of suffering you have with it.  I definitely know the feelings of not wanting to give into drugs, but getting some relief rather than getting stressed over pain aids in the healing process.  

Sending you love and gentle hugs, from your Canadian daughter!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> You should see if you can find a Canadian Food Network Show called Food Jammers!


 
I've seen a few episodes of that. Very inventive trio.


----------



## babetoo

trying to figure why my shortbread didn't come out of the pan. i followed the recipe exactly. i am thinking it needed to bake about another five minutes. 

did a little knitting on a scarf for the oldest granddaughter.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Fell asleep while I was sitting in my chair and had a terrible nightmare. In the dream I woke up and was blind. I have been having bad dreams all week.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm making our exciting dinner of hot dogs and tater-tots.


----------



## Dawgluver

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> I'm making our exciting dinner of hot dogs and tater-tots.



You need Paula Deen's English Peas recipe.  And read the reviews.


----------



## bakechef

got youtube pulled up on the TV watching funny stuff and listening to music.  I love having a TV computer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Sitting here with a cup of coffee telling myself I will not take a pain pill,I won't i won't ,i won't. Darn this arm and the ache.When does this end?
> kades



Take the pain pill!!!  How the heck do you expect it to get better if the pain stops you from moving???  Please, take the nice pill for Nurse Ratchet...  Or just take half to take the edge off.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching a TV program about biscuits.


----------



## vitauta

i'd like to say one thing more about pain pills and pain, and then i'll shut up. promise.  this was told to me by our doctor, and also by more than one nurse:  holding off taking pain medication, allowing the pain to build up, makes it much harder for the pain pill to do its job.  taking the pain medication before the pain becomes unbearable, then maintaining a level of tolerable pain is a much more effective way to go.  you actually use medication more efficiently this way--that is, less of it, and probably save yourself a great deal of suffering as well....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i'd like to say one thing more about pain pills and pain, and then i'll shut up. promise.  this was told to me by our doctor, and also by more than one nurse:  holding off taking pain medication, allowing the pain to build up, makes it much harder for the pain pill to do its job.  taking the pain medication before the pain becomes unbearable, then maintaining a level of tolerable pain is a much more effective way to go.  you actually use medication more efficiently this way--that is, less of it, and probably save yourself a great deal of suffering as well....



+1  from Nurse Ratchet


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> +1  from Nurse Ratchet


And an AMEN from me! 

Vitauta, that is exactly what I learned in our pain workshop!


----------



## Andy M.

SO has been baking and I have been right behind her trying to keep up with washing the pans, cooling racks, mixing bowls.  (...and a roasting pan from Friday.  Ooops)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is nodding off to the TV...Me?  I'm waking him up to ask him if he's done watching TV and why doesn't he just go lay down...the football pre-pre-pre-game shows are ridiculous!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> SO has been baking and *I have been right behind her trying to keep up with* washing the pans, cooling racks, mixing bowls.  (...and a roasting pan from Friday.  Ooops)



... taste testing?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ... taste testing?



Absolutely!  I have primary quality control responsibility.  Today's anise cookies and eggnog cookies were both excellent.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> ... taste testing?



Now we know where the heel of the bread and half a stick of butter goes...


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Absolutely!  I have primary quality control responsibility.  Today's anise cookies and eggnog cookies were both excellent.



Dad taste tests all the regular baking (though I have to watch his sugar levels) and DH of course is quality control on the gulten free items.

Yesterday Dad had to taste one each of the five shapes of whipped shortbread I made with the new cookie press....had to make sure they were all the same!   Thankfully the sugar content was low.


----------



## kezlehan

Watching Come Dine With Me, drinking cider, waiting to reheat my homemade tomato soup for my dinner, and cook mum and her hubby pasta and cheese, mum's craving apparently! Bad sign!


----------



## JoAnn L.

DH and I just got done covering the bedroom windows with clear plastic (what a job). Trying to keep the heating bills down a little.


----------



## slett

8th of 9 performances of The Nutcracker onstage right now, Waltz of the flowers is just starting.  Waiting for my last cues and a quick break! then one more show and strike this evening and the crew and I are going for well deserved beers and snacks at the pub before we have to load in the next show tomorrow.


----------



## vitauta

slett said:


> 8th of 9 performances of The Nutcracker onstage right now, Waltz of the flowers is just starting.  Waiting for my last cues and a quick break! then one more show and strike this evening and the crew and I are going for well deserved beers and snacks at the pub before we have to load in the next show tomorrow.



i love the nutcracker!  what is your part in it, slett?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just took a bath and am doing laundry.  I'm lazy today.  I have a few dishes from last night to do.


----------



## pacanis

No one is lazier than me today. It's gorgeous outside and I've been watching football instead of doing some outside things I've been putting off. Waiting for the Tebow comeback...


----------



## slett

Backstage technical supervisor.  Lighting, sound, pyro, flying scenery etc....


----------



## LPBeier

Watching curling/golf/car racing/hockey with Dad often all day, letting butter soften and waiting for DH to bring me eggs and so I can do some baking later on.


----------



## vitauta

slett said:


> Backstage technical supervisor.  Lighting, sound, pyro, flying scenery etc....




what exciting work that must be for you.  is it seasonal, or do you work all year with productions?


----------



## slett

vitauta said:
			
		

> what exciting work that must be for you.  is it seasonal, or do you work all year with productions?



Full time job.  I get most of my summers off


----------



## babetoo

just finished putting rocks in a tall cannister. why?  you ask. i stuck the trunk of my christmas tree into it. hoping charlie can't knock it over this time. few dishes to go in washer. load of towels to fold. after an hour session with coffee and newspaper, that's about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maybe you need to suspend  the tree from the ceiling  Poor Charlie, can't even climb a tree.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH, my beautician, just whacked off 4 inches of my hair.  It was down to my backside.  Nice way to save $.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I start thinking about scissors and cutting my hair, I know it's time to make an appointment...I've ruined more hair...


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a couple feet of it.  Seems to work out fine.  And my neighbor is a beautician if DH really screws up (which he has not yet).  See Pork Loin.


----------



## pacanis

I just got a bunch of boxes from Amazon delivered...splitters, and selector switches and HDMI cable. Today I'll be fiddling around getting my kitchen TV hooked up correctly. Right now it just has coax ran to it, which means I don't get a true HD picture. It's good, but not as good as it could be. This also means that instead of just being able to watch what comes through the satellite receiver, I'll be able to watch DVDs and streaming movies in the kitchen, too. Whoo-Hoo.


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> I just got a bunch of boxes from Amazon delivered...splitters, and selector switches and HDMI cable. Today I'll be fiddling around getting my kitchen TV hooked up correctly. Right now it just has coax ran to it, which means I don't get a true HD picture. It's good, but not as good as it could be. This also means that instead of just being able to watch what comes through the satellite receiver, I'll be able to watch DVDs and streaming movies in the kitchen, too. Whoo-Hoo.


Way to go! You can even set up a wireless keyboard and talk to us on DC while you cook!


----------



## Andy M.

I just watched a customized online video of Santa Claus talking directly to my grandson, calling him by name.  The video had pictures of him and his most coveted gift from his wish list.  Santa and his elves talked directly to Steven and checked him out on the naughty or nice machine.  He was nice.

My daughter found this site and made up the video for him.  She said he was super excited when he saw it.


----------



## kezlehan

I just made a tomato sauce to freeze and use throughout the week. Now I'm watching Apollo 13 before making dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I just watched a customized online video of Santa Claus talking directly to my grandson, calling him by name.


That's awesome, Andy!  I can just imagine how thrilled he was.  We got my neighbour's Granddaughter a talking storybook last year and I was able to record my voice telling the story.  It is still one of her favourite things.  But a video is truly special.


----------



## LPBeier

I just came back from taking my Dad to get his quarterly blood tests and he always takes me for A&W breakfast after because he has to fast, and then eat soon after because of his diabetes.  The Dub that is closest to us is full of inconsistencies and today was no exception.  The sausage was super spicy (Dad said so were his eggs), the hash browns took forever and when they came they were greasy and over fried.  But it was food and we'll survive.

This afternoon I have to take him to Langley (3/4 hour from here and where DH grew up) for a follow-up appointment for a falls prevention clinic.  It is kind of ridiculous because he doesn't fall....because he/we take precautions so he doesn't.  But it is free and an outing for him! 

In between I am doing some more baking - didn't get any done yesterday.


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> I just came back from taking my Dad to get his quarterly blood tests and he always takes me for A&W breakfast after because he has to fast, and then eat soon after because of his diabetes. The Dub that is closest to us is full of inconsistencies and today was no exception. The sausage was super spicy (Dad said so were his eggs), the hash browns took forever and when they came they were greasy and over fried. But it was food and we'll survive.
> 
> This afternoon I have to take him to Langley (3/4 hour from here and where DH grew up) for a follow-up appointment for a falls prevention clinic. It is kind of ridiculous because he doesn't fall....because he/we take precautions so he doesn't. But it is free and an outing for him!
> 
> In between I am doing some more baking - didn't get any done yesterday.


 
LPB, you're a sweetie for helping your Dad so much! I'm sure he must appriciate it greatly!


----------



## JoAnn L.

LPBeier said:


> I just came back from taking my Dad to get his quarterly blood tests and he always takes me for A&W breakfast after because he has to fast, and then eat soon after because of his diabetes.  The Dub that is closest to us is full of inconsistencies and today was no exception.  The sausage was super spicy (Dad said so were his eggs), the hash browns took forever and when they came they were greasy and over fried.  But it was food and we'll survive.
> 
> This afternoon I have to take him to Langley (3/4 hour from here and where DH grew up) for a follow-up appointment for a falls prevention clinic.  It is kind of ridiculous because he doesn't fall....because he/we take precautions so he doesn't.  But it is free and an outing for him!
> 
> In between I am doing some more baking - didn't get any done yesterday.




I love how you take care of your dad. When my mother passed I was able to help my dad. When he had his one leg taken off below the knee and half of his remaining foot it was tough for a while but he never complained. When they put on an artificial limb he just took off like it was his own. He was able to live at his own home and even drive his car. He passed in 1995, I miss him so much.


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe you need to suspend the tree from the ceiling Poor Charlie, can't even climb a tree.


 

so far the rocks in cannister are working. so will put back the ornaments he knocked off. then need to check craft closet for other decorations. gotta work on scarf for gd. still haven't folded the towels. oh well, as Scarlet said "tomorrow is another day"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> so far the rocks in cannister are working. so will put back the ornaments he knocked off. then need to check craft closet for other decorations. gotta work on scarf for gd. still haven't folded the towels. oh well, as Scarlet said "tomorrow is another day"



Yea!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Took my youngest to the vet today for his rabies shot.
Just switched my auto insurance. First I called Progressive. About 80 bucks higher/6 month period. I didn't think Geico would be any different, but I called them anyway. Over 100 bucks LESS for a 6 month period! Whoo-Hoo! I'm two-steppin' with the lizard!


----------



## Katie H

Reviewed my battle plan, ummm outline, for our family Christmas dinner/festivities and decided to get the jump on baking.  Our dessert(s) for Christmas dinner will be in the form of sweetshop treats.  I have a list of about a dozen things I plan to make.

Before I tackled any of that I made two loaves of white bread since we were out.

In the end, I made 5 1/2 dozen Nieman-Marcus cookies, and have the dough chilling for a batch each of cut-out cookies and pecan tassies.

I'm ready to put my feet up and have some bourbon.


----------



## babetoo

great granddaughter sighting. gonna watch for couple hours while gd tutors. i love to see my babies. all other things will wait.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Took my youngest to the vet today for his rabies shot.
> Just switched my auto insurance. First I called Progressive. About 80 bucks higher/6 month period. I didn't think Geico would be any different, but I called them anyway. Over 100 bucks LESS for a 6 month period! Whoo-Hoo! I'm two-steppin' with the lizard!



I have had good luck with them so far.  

They answer the phone when you call and they have not raised my rates in the 4 years I have had them.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for sharing your positive experience with them, AB. 
And they were so easy to talk to. Progressive transferred me 3-4 times... and I already had a policy with them even. I hate when they ask for all that information and can't even get me to the right people. I'm going to call Geico back tomorrow when I have more time and check out their motorcycle rates.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sitting here looking at my Christmas list. Happy to say its coming along. The hard thing is trying to figure out what to get my grandson in Paris. Hopefully my DL will come up with an idea pretty soon. I have 20 to buy for, how about you?


----------



## Dawgluver

We've cut way back.  My soon to be 4 y.o. niece has a birthday just before Christmas, sent her a collection of classic Disney Little Golden books, (Dumbo, Bambi, Snow White, etc.) today.  Haven't yet figured out Christmas.  Her dad works for a major shopping network and can get just about anything at a significant discount.  Then we get stuff for my mom and DH's parents, who don't need "things" anymore, so they get consumables.  I was going to send Mom some Lindor Truffles in her care package, but she can't taste them.


----------



## Claire

Still recovering from my annual Christmas party.  House is almost clean.  Toilet backed up and spent the wee hours plunging.  Fun, fun.  But the party was a success and I have a ton of food to bring to our food bank tomorrow!


----------



## JoAnn L.

JoAnn L. said:


> Sitting here looking at my Christmas list. Happy to say its coming along. The hard thing is trying to figure out what to get my grandson in Paris. Hopefully my DL will come up with an idea pretty soon. I have 20 to buy for, how about you?




I forgot to add that I also have to buy three birthday gifts right before Christmas. One DIL is the 18th, a SIL is the 21 and another DIL is the 23rd. I am just getting them gift certificates.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> We've cut way back.  My soon to be 4 y.o. niece has a birthday just before Christmas, sent her a collection of classic Disney Little Golden books, (Dumbo, Bambi, Snow White, etc.) today.  Haven't yet figured out Christmas.  Her dad works for a major shopping network and can get just about anything at a significant discount.  Then we get stuff for my mom and DH's parents, who don't need "things" anymore, so they get consumables.  I was going to send Mom some Lindor Truffles in her care package, but she can't taste them.




just curious, who is getting one of your jars of bacon jam for xmas, dawg?  have you been able to decide on the lucky recipient?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> just curious, who is getting one of your jars of bacon jam for xmas, dawg?  have you been able to decide on the lucky recipient?



I've got a couple foodie friends in mind who wouldn't turn up their noses at such a strange condiment, Vit!  Have not yet decided.


----------



## Claire

I have almost totally given up on buying Christmas gifts.  I do go to our small-tourist-town merchants and buy fancy food items and put together a box for my family.  Send it to the folks and tell them to share when and wherever they wish (siblings, nieces & nephews, friends).  Hubby and I don't do it at all any more, preferring to wait and use the $$ on something the both of us can enjoy.  I stopped buying gifts for every relative over a decade ago, and you don't know how freeing it was.  Now I go through stores and notice how everyone else is in major depression or anger (watch out in parking lots!).  I do drop by a favorite bar owner's place, and she tells me what some family in need wishes for.  That is fun shopping.  I throw an annual party where I collect for the food bank, and of course talk to the people who run the bank and shop for what they need.  This, to me, is fun shopping; that is to say actually buying something for someone who needs it.  For years I was trying to figure out what my nearest and dearest wanted when they have all the newest bells & whistles and don't _need_ a darned thing!


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:
			
		

> I have almost totally given up on buying Christmas gifts.  I do go to our small-tourist-town merchants and buy fancy food items and put together a box for my family.  Send it to the folks and tell them to share when and wherever they wish (siblings, nieces & nephews, friends).  Hubby and I don't do it at all any more, preferring to wait and use the $$ on something the both of us can enjoy.  I stopped buying gifts for every relative over a decade ago, and you don't know how freeing it was.  Now I go through stores and notice how everyone else is in major depression or anger (watch out in parking lots!).  I do drop by a favorite bar owner's place, and she tells me what some family in need wishes for.  That is fun shopping.  I throw an annual party where I collect for the food bank, and of course talk to the people who run the bank and shop for what they need.  This, to me, is fun shopping; that is to say actually buying something for someone who needs it.  For years I was trying to figure out what my nearest and dearest wanted when they have all the newest bells & whistles and don't need a darned thing!



Amen, Claire!  In the past I bought and/or made gifts for +/- 30 people.  The other nieces and nephews are all grown up now, even though time got away from me, and I was sending cash gifts to them into their mid 20’s!  DH and I take trips or I get us both some type of electronics.  We give to the food banks and Salvation Army.  I also help out my cleaning lady.

What a nice thing you do, having a food bank party!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I don't do much Christmas shopping anymore.

A trip to the bank, liquor store, candy shop etc....

The only fun one is for my sister.  Each year I keep an eye out for some outrageous item at a flea market or thrift store.  It only costs a few dollars and we get a laugh out of it.  She does the same for me.  Life in the fast lane!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hit the Wish/Angel trees in the stores  for kids in need.  Shrek and I buy for each other.  Everyone else gets Birthday presents, that is spread out through the year and easier to manage and afford.


----------



## pacanis

With my insurance savings today I've been thinking about increasing my Christmas list


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> With my insurance savings today I've been thinking about increasing my Christmas list



You have my permission to add me.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> You have my permission to add me.


 

Done!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Done!



Super, Pac!   I'll send you my list!


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> great granddaughter sighting. gonna watch for couple hours while gd tutors. i love to see my babies. all other things will wait.


 

kids are gone, we baked cinnamon rolls and colored christmas pictures for the fridge. having a couple ice teas with vodka and then dinner. kids wear me out but i love em.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> kids are gone, we baked cinnamon rolls and colored christmas pictures for the fridge. having a couple ice teas with vodka and then dinner. kids wear me out but i love em.



Babe, you deserve that!  I'm impressed by your energy!


----------



## Claire

I will say it is "easy for me to say", since I do not have children.  So, obviously no grand-children.  This year even my parents cut me off from buying them presents.  They just want us to pitch in for OnStar, which makes it almost funny.  When it comes to giving money, I often feel like we should all sit in a circle and hand each other a bill -- doesn't matter if it is a $1 or a $100.  But it was delightful that one friend who came to contribute to the food bank party also talked to the friend who collects for a poor family and will be giving her a big gift card.  So we spread the generousity.


----------



## buckytom

pacanis-claus, 

may i have the bushmaster i saw in dunkelberger's last summer? i've been a good boy.


----------



## pacanis

A Bushy?!
Suuuure...


----------



## Aunt Bea

_~~~I want a hippopotamus for Christmas~~~~_


----------



## kezlehan

Watching Space Cowboys. No gas, no hot water, no heating. I'm cold.


----------



## Soma

why no gas, no heating, etc.....? winter storm? forgot to pay your bills?

Sending warm wishes your way.

I made two Christmas fruit loaves this morning, don't know if they'll turn out; trying a new recipe. 

Now I'm off to do my once-a-week volunteer visiting at a nursing home, I was assigned to two elderly women (82 yr old Italian ,84 yr old German) six months ago. They don't understand each other 's accents, so I divide my time between them, to give each one some much-needed individual attention. 

Not happy places, nursing homes.... but volunteers try to add some cheer.


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> _~~~I want a hippopotamus for Christmas~~~~_


Oh, no, Aunt Bea, that will be swimming around my head for the next week!  We had a communications company do an ad campaign with a hippo.  So the December ad was based on that song!  I love it, but it won't go away! 

Telus Hippo Ad


----------



## JoAnn L.

Was wrapping some Christmas gifts when the old back started to give out. So I thought I would take a break and see what was going on at DC.  Lucked out this morning ,I was looking all over town for the Wii Just Dancing3, everyone was out of it.  When I went into Target and they had just 2 left. I heard the lady ahead of me asking for the same thing, thank goodness she only wanted one. And I couldn't believe it , they were also on sale for $10.00 off the regular price!!!


----------



## Alix

Furnace guy was in, everything SHOULD be ticketyboo now. I'm feeling lazy after this hectic work week so I'm trying to decide if I have enough energy to go out Christmas shopping. If you see me posting more the answer was NO!


----------



## pacanis

I'm waiting for UPS to arrive. 
Everything I ordered from Amazon last Thurs or Fri arrived USPS yesterday, except the two items they shipped UPS. One is a present, but I need the other one to re-hook my TVs up differently. And tracking says they should be delivered today, but they are usually here by now... so I'm waiting.


----------



## Alix

And waiting...I hate UPS. I have more horror stories about them than I care to relate. 

Canada Post has pulled up its socks lately and I've seen a really amazing amount of service lately. I suspect they hired more folks for the Christmas rush. Good thing!


----------



## pacanis

I didn't even realize UPS was also in Canada. oops
Do they still wear brown up there, or beaver pelts?


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I'm waiting for UPS to arrive.
> Everything I ordered from Amazon last Thurs or Fri arrived USPS yesterday, except the two items they shipped UPS. One is a present, but I need the other one to re-hook my TVs up differently. And tracking says they should be delivered today, but they are usually here by now... so I'm waiting.



i know, i know, some days it can be like waiting for godot....


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I didn't even realize UPS was also in Canada. oops
> Do they still wear brown up there, or beaver pelts?



Honey, have you never seen a beaver pelt? They're BROWN!


----------



## babetoo

just finished up my turkey soup, so now it will just cook in crock pot. still have to clean up the mess i made. regular chores, shower and that is about it.


----------



## LPBeier

Getting up the energy to go do the shopping that I have been needing to do since Saturday! I would much rather do what the rest of the household is doing right now....take a nap!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winding down.  Interviewed a new Doctor today.  She is great and she is glad to have a patient who knows what they want and is not afraid to ask for it.  I'm off the Metformin and on Victoza, it's what I wanted to begin with.  Now maybe I can see some good results with my blood sugars.


----------



## TATTRAT

Alix said:


> Honey, have you never seen a beaver pelt? They're BROWN!



Made me think of this for some reason

Kids In The Hall - French Fur Trappers - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Winding down.  Interviewed a new Doctor today.  She is great and she is glad to have a patient who knows what they want and is not afraid to ask for it.  I'm off the Metformin and on Victoza, it's what I wanted to begin with.  Now maybe I can see some good results with my blood sugars.



Yes!

Anxiously awaiting pics of the nephew, PF!


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> Sitting here with a cup of coffee telling myself I will not take a pain pill,I won't i won't ,i won't. Darn this arm and the ache.When does this end?
> kades


 
My son who is a Physician Assistant told me that it is very difficult to become addicted to pain medication when you are in real pain. I believe him, but I am still hesitant to take pain meds when I really need them for my hip and spine. I keep trying to work through the pain, but eventually end up taking at least half the prescribed dose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes!
> 
> Anxiously awaiting pics of the nephew, PF!



T'will be tomorrow...he stayed home today because we had meetings in which he would NOT be the star of the show.  No meetings tomorrow and we can play all day!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm off the Metformin and on Victoza, it's what I wanted to begin with. Now maybe I can see some good results with my blood sugars.


 
I was waking up in the middle of the night with very high spikes in my sugar. Went on Metformin and it solved the problem. But once the job was taken care of I started to become sick from them and was taken off them immediately. Haven't needed them since. Great drug when you need it. But once the problem has been solved, not so great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My son who is a Physician Assistant told me that it is very difficult to become addicted to pain medication when you are in real pain. I believe him, but I am still hesitant to take pain meds when I really need them for my hip and spine. I keep trying to work through the pain, but eventually end up taking at least half the prescribed dose.



Take that half pill, when your pain is at 4 out of 10.  It has to work harder to ease your pain if you keep letting it gang on you.  You are actually hurting yourself more and making the pain worse by trying to work through it.  Pain makes you stand, sit and walk in an abnormal posture.  I know, you don't know me, but I am an RN and work with our wonderful elderly and watch them daily trying to NOT take pain meds...breaks my heart when I know it would do them only good.  Good Luck, Addie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I was waking up in the middle of the night with very high spikes in my sugar. Went on Metformin and it solved the problem. But once the job was taken care of I started to become sick from them and was taken off them immediately. Haven't needed them since. Great drug when you need it. But once the problem has been solved, not so great.



Victoza is actually considered to be the best starter for those newly diagnosed, we just need to convince most Doctors now.  I'm glad I was able to pick an MD who thinks the same as I do.  I've been borderline for so long, treating with diet.  With no changes in my diet, I tipped over the line...rats!


----------



## Addie

I have been trying to catch up with three days postings. Went into the hospital Saturday night. Came home today. Felt lousy all day after shopping. So I still had and have groceries to put away. But I would rather sit here with friends. Did go down to the Community Room for our regular Tuesday Night tea party. I was going to do a load of laundry. That is waiting for my attention also. As Scarlet would say, "There is always tomorrow." 

For Christmas, with 17 grandchildren (6 of them great gk's.) I stopped giving presents. Give to one, you have to give to all. And I no longer cook a big meal for the holidays. I let the kids do it and invite me to eat. And I then let the presents roll in just for me.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pain makes you stand, sit and walk in an abnormal posture. I know, you don't know me, but I am an RN and work with our wonderful elderly and watch them daily trying to NOT take pain meds...breaks my heart when I know it would do them only good. Good Luck, Addie!


 
I did give in tonight. I have arthritis in my hips and spine. I have finally decided that at my age, I don't need to have pain and since I came home from the hospital today, I have been taking the Vicodin like it has been prescribed for me. Two pills three time a day. I can get more accomplished when I do things right. Now I just need a magic pill to get past my lazy streak and stubbornness.


----------



## luv2cook35

Addie - you're circumstances are the same as my MIL - 8 wonderful kids, 17 amazing grandkids and 6 truly great grandkids ... I wish she was as able as you!  I miss her advice and input. Probably TMI - but I don't believe in co-incidences.


----------



## luv2cook35

Princess is right - please make yourself comfortable - you deserve it.  I don't know you either, but one word or act of kindness is what I'm hoping for - so I'm long-winded and don't have only ONE word - maybe we can start a new thread?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I did give in tonight. I have arthritis in my hips and spine. I have finally decided that at my age, I don't need to have pain and since I came home from the hospital today, I have been taking the Vicodin like it has been prescribed for me. Two pills three time a day. I can get more accomplished when I do things right. Now I just need a magic pill to get past my lazy streak and stubbornness.



Don't make me go all Rehab nurse on you!  A little more every day, just take it easy, you've earned some downtime.  Then when the pain seems to be a bit under control, take just one three times a day.  Baby Steps!


----------



## luv2cook35

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't make me go all Rehab nurse on you!  A little more every day, just take it easy, you've earned some downtime.  Then when the pain seems to be a bit under control, take just one three times a day.  Baby Steps!



Right you are Princess -I got too excited with the similar circumstances - take your medical team's advice first.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't make me go all Rehab nurse on you! A little more every day, just take it easy, you've earned some downtime. Then when the pain seems to be a bit under control, take just one three times a day. Baby Steps!


 
Every year I make the same resolution. Not to make any resolution. And I always keep it right through the year. This year I am going to make a new one. "Not to be so dang stubborn"  My husband told me once that he never met anyone as stubborn as me. 

Here it is 2:30 Wednesday. I have been up since 4:15 Tuesday morning. Why? Stubbornness. There was nothing I had to do that couldn't have waited until tomorrow. But that stubborn streak raised it ugly head. I just had to debone those chicken thighs and get them into the freezer. Do all the trash. Change my sheets on the bed. Do a load of whites. And a few more chores that I felt just couldn't wait. I am now so overtired, that I will have to shut off all the lights and the TV. I usually put the TV on sleep and go to sleep while it is still on. So starting right now, I am going to work on my streak of stubbornness and say "Good Night friends." The first thing I am going to work on is try to get on a regular schedule and stop pushing myself so hard. Ther is still more work I could have done, but it all can wait until tomorrow.l


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> T'will be tomorrow...he stayed home today because we had meetings in which he would NOT be the star of the show.  No meetings tomorrow and we can play all day!


Reminds me of Monday when I took Dad to his Falls Prevention clinic.  It is held at an assisted living complex and when we came out there was a woman walking her little poodle outside.  I asked if she would mind showing the dog to Dad because it had (though much smaller) the exact face of his beloved poodle whom he had to put down five years ago because at 18 she was just not well any more.  The lady said she was so glad that Dad had two knew dogs to love (our Violet and Joie) and that she brings the dog every day to see her husband, but all the residents and staff adore "Benjamin" and he soaks up all the attention!


----------



## buckytom

oh, so you're slacking off, eh addie????

just kidding.  g'night.

even though i feel like crapola, all of the talk about hot dogs recently has me in my truck, ready to go to gray's papaya on 72nd for a couple o' dogs with kraut and mustard.

curse you, tasty wieners...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Every year I make the same resolution. Not to make any resolution. And I always keep it right through the year. This year I am going to make a new one. "Not to be so dang stubborn"  My husband told me once that he never met anyone as stubborn as me.
> 
> Here it is 2:30 Wednesday. I have been up since 4:15 Tuesday morning. Why? Stubbornness. There was nothing I had to do that couldn't have waited until tomorrow. But that stubborn streak raised it ugly head. I just had to debone those chicken thighs and get them into the freezer. Do all the trash. Change my sheets on the bed. Do a load of whites. And a few more chores that I felt just couldn't wait. I am now so overtired, that I will have to shut off all the lights and the TV. I usually put the TV on sleep and go to sleep while it is still on. So starting right now, I am going to work on my streak of stubbornness and say "Good Night friends." The first thing I am going to work on is try to get on a regular schedule and stop pushing myself so hard. Ther is still more work I could have done, but it all can wait until tomorrow.l



I was the night nurse for 13 years, I want you to get some good sleep and stay out of my hair!!!  Seriously, you can't hope to get stronger if you keep wearing yourself out, that's not the way to do it.  Do you realize, for every day people our age stay in the hospital it takes one week of recovery?  That means you have at least two or three weeks to get yourself back on track.  Take it easy, all of what you worked on all night is all for naught if you end up back in the hospital.   {{{{{Addie}}}}}


----------



## kezlehan

Making my mum a cheesecake as a belated birthday present


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> oh, so you're slacking off, eh addie????
> 
> just kidding. g'night.
> 
> even though i feel like crapola, all of the talk about hot dogs recently has me in my truck, ready to go to gray's papaya on 72nd for a couple o' dogs with kraut and mustard.
> curse you, tasty wieners...


 
One of the special treats I buy for myself every month is a 10 lb. box of hot dogs in the natural casings. We have the Kayem plant just down the street from the store where I do my shopping. They are the best dogs I have ever tasted. I also buy a large bag of fresh kraut to go with them. My way of getting a veggie into me. So the dogs are necessary so that I will eat a veggie. I also use it for pork chops and Reuben sandwiches. I don't like grilled dogs. So I steam mine with the kraut. That's it! Hot dogs for breakfast!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was the night nurse for 13 years, I want you to get some good sleep and stay out of my hair!!! Seriously, you can't hope to get stronger if you keep wearing yourself out, that's not the way to do it. Do you realize, for every day people our age stay in the hospital it takes one week of recovery? That means you have at least two or three weeks to get yourself back on track. Take it easy, all of what you worked on all night is all for naught if you end up back in the hospital. {{{{{Addie}}}}}


I slept until I woke up on my own. Feel great. And today is the first day of my new resolution. I even took my meds as soon as I woke up. Had them right next to the bed ready to take. All measured out. Stubbornness has gone out the door to stay. I have lost count of the nuber of trips to the hospital this past year. One trip was necessary though. A little thing called a heart attack. the strange thing is with this latest episode, they did another angioplasty on me and even with all the problems I have had with my heart, there is no damage to my heart. All the stents are doing their job. 

But I am definitely sticking to my resolution of getting rid of my stubborn streak. And thanks for the hugs.


----------



## pacanis

I bought a new gun today 
Well, not new... it's a 1953 Mosin-Nagant M44. It shoots pretty good. I think tomorrow I'll re-do my little range. I think it's finally not supposed to be raining. Today was an enjoyable day though.


----------



## babetoo

did a little shopping today and i am worn out. i hate getting old, energy level sucks. did finish tree, did dishes, finished a book. so will heat up turkey soup, while it heats gonna have a drink and then go to bed. lots to do tomorrow.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done tucking my grandson into bed and wishing him sweet dreams.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> did a little shopping today and i am worn out. i hate getting old, energy level sucks. did finish tree, did dishes, finished a book. so will heat up turkey soup, while it heats gonna have a drink and then go to bed. lots to do tomorrow.


 
I hear ya, babe2. I just did 45 minutes on the treadmill. My calfs feel like rubber. I'll sleep well tonight!


----------



## babetoo

finishing up the holiday decorations. found enough gift bags left from last year, so won't need to make them from fabric. still knitting on scarf, a gift. already did all the chores or as much as i am going to do.


----------



## Timothy

Getting ready to go to the local tavern that has "Steak Night" every Thursday. Nice sized Ribeye, Corn on the cob, green beans and a Baked Potato...all for $11

Teh guy marinates the steaks in something that makes them really good. They serve about 200 of them every Thursday night.


----------



## pacanis

Timothy said:


> Getting ready to go to the local tavern that has "Steak Night" every Thursday. Nice sized Ribeye, Corn on the cob, green beans and a Baked Potato...all for $11
> 
> Teh guy marinates the steaks in something that makes them really good. They serve about 200 of them every Thursday night.


 
Maybe you can find out his marinade. If I remember correctly, I think that was what that person was after originally in the recent steak thread, a marinade that would replicate a restaurant's steak.


----------



## vitauta

fabric gift bags are lovely gifts in and of themselves.  oftentimes, the gift that was originally wrapped in the fabric bag has been long forgotten, while the pretty cloth satchel is treasured, and lives on and on....


----------



## Barbara L

Preparing what I am going to say at my dad's funeral service tomorrow, and finding a Bible passage to read at the graveside service.  It will just be family at the graveside (no pastor or other official), so we decided that everyone will read the 23rd Psalm together (I printed up copies) and I will read a passage from Psalm 112. 

It has been rather hectic getting prepared for the funeral (with Thanksgiving in the middle of it all), but other than haircuts for my son-in-law Steve and grandson Andrew, and clothes for Steve and shoes for Andrew, everything is done. 

I will be so glad to have tomorrow over with.


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Preparing what I am going to say at my dad's funeral service tomorrow, and finding a Bible passage to read at the graveside service.  It will just be family at the graveside (no pastor or other official), so we decided that everyone will read the 23rd Psalm together (I printed up copies) and I will read a passage from Psalm 112.
> 
> It has been rather hectic getting prepared for the funeral (with Thanksgiving in the middle of it all), but other than haircuts for my son-in-law Steve and grandson Andrew, and clothes for Steve and shoes for Andrew, everything is done.
> 
> I will be so glad to have tomorrow over with.



Oh, Barbara.   So sorry to hear of your loss.  We had the 23rd Psalm read at Dad's funeral.  Beautiful and appropriate.

Sincerest condolensces.  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Timothy

pacanis said:


> Maybe you can find out his marinade. If I remember correctly, I think that was what that person was after originally in the recent steak thread, a marinade that would replicate a restaurant's steak.


heck, when they tell you thier recipe, they always leave one thing out.

I'll try though.


----------



## Barbara L

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Barbara.   So sorry to hear of your loss.  We had the 23rd Psalm read at Dad's funeral.  Beautiful and appropriate.
> 
> Sincerest condolensces.  Please take care of yourself.


Thank you! My dad actually died November 12 (we were all there with him) but since he was cremated we were able to put the funeral off until some family members would be able to come.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara L said:


> Preparing what I am going to say at my dad's funeral service tomorrow, and finding a Bible passage to read at the graveside service.  It will just be family at the graveside (no pastor or other official), so we decided that everyone will read the 23rd Psalm together (I printed up copies) and I will read a passage from Psalm 112.
> 
> It has been rather hectic getting prepared for the funeral (with Thanksgiving in the middle of it all), but other than haircuts for my son-in-law Steve and grandson Andrew, and clothes for Steve and shoes for Andrew, everything is done.
> 
> I will be so glad to have tomorrow over with.



May the comfort of family and friends give you strength. So sorry for your loss. JoAnn


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you JoAnn.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished prepping tonight's dinner, which included making a meatloaf and cole slaw. I cheated on the cole slaw...  I opened a package!  Oh the horror the horror  And I won't even mention what went in the meatloaf 
So the meatloaf is in the oven and cooking for another time... probably cold meatloaf sandwiches tomorrow for starters. And I am resting. I am whooped. I did a lot outside today and it wore me out. I had no intention of cooking anything for dinner tonight and here I am making two dinners


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got my new toy!  iPhone 4s just arrived!  It's just like a teensy weensy iPad.  I'm resorting the tiny icons, playing around with it, and considering reading glasses.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Just got my new toy! iPhone 4s just arrived! It's just like a teensy weensy iPad. I'm resorting the tiny icons, playing around with it, and considering reading glasses.


 
Cool.
Did you have a smart phone before?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Cool.
> Did you have a smart phone before?



I had a BB Tour.  Since I got the iPad last year, I was doing most of my online stuff on it.  It's kinda strange having a mini me version!

I will have to buy it some clothing and accessories, and brush and style its hair.  Keeping an eye on the battery, so far so good!


----------



## pacanis

Too late... 5 comes early and my oldest poochie is telling me it's time to head upstairs. As soon as Pgh finishes (or not) this drive.
G'night.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Too late... 5 comes early and my oldest poochie is telling me it's time to head upstairs. As soon as Pgh finishes (or not) this drive.
> G'night.



'Night, Santa Pac.  Remember to take off the welder's helmet and flippers, and put the tongs away.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> 'Night, Santa Pac. Remember to take off the welder's helmet and flippers, and put the tongs away.


 
I keep them by the back door, so I can quickly don them as I scoot out the door. Like a fireman


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> heck, when they tell you thier recipe, they always leave one thing out.I'll try though.


 
I am always honored that someone liked my food enough to ask for the recipe. I will not only be glad to share it, but any little tidfbits and hints I have made over the years.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I am always honored that someone liked my food enough to ask for the recipe. I will not only be glad to share it, but any little tidfbits and hints I have made over the years.


Well, the steak was very good again, as was the rest of the meal. I asked the bartender about the marinade and she shhh'd me and told me she'd tell me when the cooks weren't around. I guess it is a secret.


----------



## Andy M.

Just put a pineapple upside down cake in the oven.  I used LPBeier's recipe adapted for the larger size of my 12" CI Skillet.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Just put a pineapple upside down cake in the oven. I used LPBeier's recipe adapted for the larger size of my 12" CI Skillet.


 I'm on my way over, Andy. Set me a plate out! I love pineapple upsidedown cake almost as much as I love sushi!

Wait, I don't even know where you live! Damn!


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> I'm on my way over, Andy. Set me a plate out! I love pineapple upsidedown cake almost as much as I love sushi!
> 
> Wait, I don't even know where you live! Damn!



That information is actually available on this site.  With the information I've posted in various forms, you could come right to my front door.  

I'll hold a piece of cake for you until it becomes the last piece of cake.  Then all bets are off.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> That information is actually available on this site. With the information I've posted in various forms, you could come right to my front door.
> 
> I'll hold a piece of cake for you until it becomes the last piece of cake. Then all bets are off.


 
Florida to Mass is a heck of a trip for a piece of cake. I guess I'll have to pass this time. Thanks for the offer tho'!


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> Florida to Mass is a heck of a trip for a piece of cake. I guess I'll have to pass this time. Thanks for the offer tho'!




That's OK.. MFM


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> That's OK.. MFM


Only took me a second to realize what "MFM" meant. Ha! I hear ya! I just copied and printed LP's recipe myself. I'll be making it soon. I have to see if my castiron pan fits in my toaster oven! 

Man! Will I ever be glad to have a real sized oven again. Cooking everything in a toaster oven is a challange.

Jan - roof work should be completed.
Feb - Pantry rebuild
March - Kitchen remodeling starts. Yeah!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Well, the steak was very good again, as was the rest of the meal. I asked the bartender about the marinade and she shhh'd me and told me she'd tell me when the cooks weren't around. I guess it is a secret.


 
So did she ever tell you?


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> So did she ever tell you?


 Not yet, I'll ask her the next time I"m in there for a drink.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson is going home after school today. They are having their Christmas at his house tomorrow.(I guess it is the only time they can all get together). He is so excite. I sure hope he doesn't get some of the presents I already bought and wrapped for him for Christmas Eve.


----------



## Andy M.

Fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Fresh out of the oven.


Andy, I almost took a bite of my monitor! That looks perfect!!!!

Enjoy!

Have a big, bulging mouthful for me!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, Tim.  I certainly will.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> Fresh out of the oven.




prettiest pineapple cake i've ever laid eyes on, andy!  i can taste it in mmmm-my mmmm-mind...a trip from florida to massachusetts doesn't seem so out of the question any more with this gorgeous pineapple cake in mind....


----------



## Rocklobster

Nice job, Andy!

I just finished watching  my son on youtube performing one of his songs he wrote and recorded for his upcoming CD.  Check it out. He is on the right on guitar and vocals...
..ilvekyo's Channel - YouTube


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> Nice job, Andy!
> 
> I just finished watching my son on youtube performing one of his songs he wrote and recorded for his upcoming CD. Check it out. He is on the right on guitar and vocals...
> ..ilvekyo's Channel - YouTube


 
Well done, RL. Sounded like Bob Dylan's style.


----------



## Rocklobster

Timothy said:


> Well done, RL. Sounded like Bob Dylan's style.


Yes. He did a good job on that one. That isn't the actual track that was recorded for the EP. They were just rehearsing and decided to roll tape and record for levels...


----------



## PattY1

Rocklobster said:


> Nice job, Andy!
> 
> I just finished watching  my son on youtube performing one of his songs he wrote and recorded for his upcoming CD.  Check it out. He is on the right on guitar and vocals...
> ..ilvekyo's Channel - YouTube




Great!!!! View attachment 12583View attachment 12583View attachment 12583
One thing though, fill in the blank please. If you take, if you take the good _____ away.


----------



## Rocklobster

fades? or "if youtake and you take, all the good will fade away"? not sure. I'll ask him for you. We usually chat on FB or text most evenings...


----------



## vitauta

ilvekyo--very good.  he's good with phrasing, good with lyrics--he can tell a story with music.  the snippet of occupy was the kind of thing he could really take off with.  like father, like son, huh?  do you ever play together?  good luck with his cd--maybe he'll be a modern  day robbie robertson--looks like him some....


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocklobster said:


> Nice job, Andy!
> 
> I just finished watching  my son on youtube performing one of his songs he wrote and recorded for his upcoming CD.  Check it out. He is on the right on guitar and vocals...
> ..ilvekyo's Channel - YouTube



Nice job!


----------



## tinlizzie

Barbara - just read your post from yesterday.  Thinking of you....sending a hug.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> ...I just finished watching  my son on youtube performing one of his songs he wrote and recorded for his upcoming CD.  Check it out. He is on the right on guitar and vocals...
> ..ilvekyo's Channel - YouTube




The kid's got talent!


----------



## pacanis

Beautiful looking cake, Andy.
I'm closer than Timmy, save his piece for me ;^)

I bought another gun today. I feel like I'm stock piling these Russian guns, but they are so beautiful and vintage. And cheap (comparatively speaking). This one dates to 1939 and was a Russian rifle captured by the Finns, then reworked, which means it passed their standards well enough for them to fine tune it and put their stamp on it. I hope to shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang, that looks scrumptious, Andy!  

Still having fun with my new iPhone.  Wiped the BB, will send it on, with the accessories, to Hopeline, an org that helps victims of domestic violence.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Dang, that looks scrumptious, Andy!
> 
> Still having fun with my new iPhone.  Wiped the BB, will send it on, with the accessories, to Hopeline, an org that helps victims of domestic violence.




a cause so deeply in need, so widely misunderstood, in our times.  they need all the help we can give them.  great way to recycle the bb, dawg....


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Vit!  Verizon sent a prepaid envelope. I'm still trying to gather up all the BB stuff to go with it.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Just put a pineapple upside down cake in the oven.  I used LPBeier's recipe adapted for the larger size of my 12" CI Skillet.


So, how did it turn out, Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> So, how did it turn out, Andy?




It looks good.  I'm having the first piece later tonight for dessert.  I used your recipe x 1.5 and made it in a cast iron skillet.

Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Andy M.'s Album: Some Of My Successes - Picture


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The kid's got talent!


 
He can carry a tune, nice delivery and has a nice voice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Nice job, Andy!
> 
> I just finished watching  my son on youtube performing one of his songs he wrote and recorded for his upcoming CD.  Check it out. He is on the right on guitar and vocals...
> ..ilvekyo's Channel - YouTube



Awesome, Rock!


----------



## Dawgluver

Got Mom's gift sent off, she wanted coffee, and we have a Gevalia subscription.   Included some whole nutmegs and Lindor chocolates.  Said goodbye to the old BB, along with all the plugins, car chargers, etc. to go to domestic violence center.  Ordered and sent Dora the Fairy Explorer to niece for Christmas.  Her mom didn't want dolls for her, but tough noogies.  I'm the aunt.  The one task left for DH is to figure out what to get his parents, newly relocated to an assisted care facility.  He has been totally unhelpful.  In the past, I've sent Jack Stack BBQ packages, but I suspect they still have some left from last year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ignoring the TV...Shrek is watching Seinfeld.  Eating dinner.  Updating my Medical info on my USB medical bracelet.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ignoring the TV...Shrek is watching Seinfeld. Eating dinner. Updating my Medical info on my USB medical bracelet.


 
I should be wearing one of those bracelets. If I put half the energy into doing what I should, instead of fighting getting old, I would be a lot better off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I should be wearing one of those bracelets. If I put half the energy into doing what I should, instead of fighting getting old, I would be a lot better off.



I got serious about it after my heart attack and I was unable to talk to the ER doc.  Mine will go into a computer and they can read my whole history on it.  I have a bracelet goes in the car and one on my key chain.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got serious about it after my heart attack and I was unable to talk to the ER doc. Mine will go into a computer and they can read my whole history on it. I have a bracelet goes in the car and one on my key chain.


 
I like that key chain idea. I always have my keys with me. But not always my pocketbook. I have a card in it that gives all my medical emergency numbers including the doctor. Thanks. Will look into it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I like that key chain idea. I always have my keys with me. But not always my pocketbook. I have a card in it that gives all my medical emergency numbers including the doctor. Thanks. Will look into it.



CARE Medical History Bracelet  the key chains are at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> CARE Medical History Bracelet the key chains are at the bottom of the page.


Thanks. I put it in "My Favorites". Will forward the info to my son the PA. That is his department as he is my medical proxy. He can pay for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thanks. I put it in "My Favorites". Will forward the info to my son the PA. That is his department as he is my medical proxy. He can pay for it.



Perfect!  I like that I can send an update in e-mail to my brother who is my #2 DPOA.  Shrek is, of course, my #1.  They are very easy to use and the program it uses is on the band itself.


----------



## LPBeier

I need to look into those medical accessories as well.

I am getting ready to try and go to bed early.  My body has been on pain overload the last few days - partly the weather and partly I think my infection might be coming back. .  I am really hoping for sleep and then to feel rested when I wake up.  Napped twice today and it didn't seem to help.

But our Canucks won again so that eased the "pain" a little.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope you can get some restful sleep.  I just downed a muscle relaxant, myself.  Maybe I can get some sleep without going to bed with a stiff neck.  Whiplash from about 8 years ago is starting to bother me.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope you can get some restful sleep.  I just downed a muscle relaxant, myself.  Maybe I can get some sleep without going to bed with a stiff neck.  Whiplash from about 8 years ago is starting to bother me.




i've gotta thank you sooo much for changing your icon, pf!!!  cute little baby birds aren't hardly as likely to interfere with my sleep....


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> i've gotta thank you sooo much for changing your icon, pf!!!  cute little baby birds aren't hardly as likely to interfere with my sleep....




PF, you're not drinking out of that cup are you??


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i've gotta thank you sooo much for changing your icon, pf!!! cute little baby birds aren't hardly as likely to interfere with my sleep....


 
I agree!


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> PF, you're not drinking out of that cup are you??


I have a set of those soup mugs that are exactly like that, minus the fowl.


----------



## buckytom

i just stopped in to my favourite little italian deli to pick up stuff for lunch, and i had a little chat with the owner who happens to be the actor who plays deputy halloran on hbo's " boardwalk empire".

as his character has become central to the plot, and tonight is the season finale, he told me to be sure to watch tonight. he said if you like all of the twists and turns of the show of late, you'll be blown away tonight. 

i can't wait. i set both dvrs to record it just in case.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> PF, you're not drinking out of that cup are you??



You know what fish do in water???  No way!


----------



## roadfix

At work, and doing a little shopping on Amazon.


----------



## Addie

Just resting between doing chores and making beef stew with biscuits. 

And I am trying to get a muscle in my neck to relax. I am on a muscle relaxer and it makes me so sleepy. So it is going to take me a while to get done all that_ want to. _


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had that problem in my neck and shoulder when I was working. I had to call in sick for a whole month. I was just about out of my mind with pain. I went to the doctors and he gave me muscle relaxers, they were so strong I could hardly talk. I cried almost the whole month, I could not lay down, I had to sit up and try to get some rest. One day I was sitting on the sofa and I could feel something go back into place in my shoulder and the pain was gone. I was afraid to move but it really was gone. 
So you have my sympathy Addie, I know a little bit of what you are going through.


----------



## Dawgluver

Still discovering my new iPhone.  It has Siri, you ask it questions about just about anything, and it will take dictation, email and text for you, make calls, schedule your appointments, give you restaurant recs and tell you about your weather.

Siri scares me...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know what fish do in water???  No way!



Honey, those aren't fish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Honey, those aren't fish.



Well, then, you know what ducks do in water...  That pic is titled "Tea for Two."  I was considering a dragon...


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> So you have my sympathy Addie, I know a little bit of what you are going through.


 
Thank you. I have had this for two months. And again, my stubborn streak was working full time. I don't need to see any doctor. I can take care of this myself. I didn't even mention it when I was in the hospital last week. By this past Thursday, I was crying with the pain. The muscle relaxer is doing its job. But it is a slow process. I am so much better today. As long as I do what I am supposed to do. One of the problems was that I was holding my head down when at the computer. I raised the screen about five inches and what a difference. Am also working on my resolution of "Getting rid of that dang subborn streak!" Amazing! Good things happen when I stop being so dang stubborn.


----------



## pacanis

Sitting here drinking a beer. Trying to re-plan dinner.


----------



## babetoo

stayed in bed til one p.m. all i have done is make a meal, talked on the phone for two hours. the daughter, of my sad friend in the home, called me. it is almost three years since her mom's brain injury after routine surgery. i have know this gal since she was six years old. mostly she talks about herself and how she hates being the only person for her mom. she is not my favorite person but only way i get updates on her mom. 

just been on computer since. it is cold and going to rain, so just hunkering down with heater on. i think we all need a do nothing day every so often.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> stayed in bed til one p.m. all i have done is make a meal, talked on the phone for two hours. the daughter, of my sad friend in the home, called me. it is almost three years since her mom's brain injury after routine surgery. i have know this gal since she was six years old. mostly she talks about herself and how she hates being the only person for her mom. she is not my favorite person but only way i get updates on her mom.
> 
> just been on computer since. it is cold and going to rain, so just hunkering down with heater on. i think we all need a do nothing day every so often.


 
Chilly and raining here too babe2. One of those ligh misting rains that blows with the wind and always finds a way down your neck.

Brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tinlizzie

Avoiding a phone call to the insurance agent re my newly-received big, fat premium notice from my newly-switched (not by choice) homeowner's insurance company.  How do I know the replacement value on my house in today's economy?  I hate this stuff.


----------



## pacanis

Went to the dentist. Got back and went shooting. Catching up on things now.


----------



## babetoo

catching up on laundry. i think i have to many clothes. can go a really long time without doing it. knitting a bit, repairman here. almost ready to quit for day. cocktail time and dinner.


----------



## Addie

I was downstairs in the Community Room attending the Christmas Party. But my neck started to hurt real bad and had to leave so I could come up to my apartment and rest. I am upset that I had to leave. The entertainer is a favorite of all the residents and puts on a good show everytime. My only complaint is that AGAIN they served Italian food. There was more than plenty for everyone. And the food was good. But it would be nice to have something else. 
We have a couple of Spanish speaking people here. And there are a few like myself. Non-Italians. The rest are all Italian. So I guess the majority rules.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done wrapping some more gifts. I think I will be all done shopping and wrapping tomorrow. My DIL said we will be sending my grandson and his girlfriend who live in Paris something through Amazon. I will let her take care of that and I will just pay her.:>)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I was downstairs in the Community Room attending the Christmas Party. But my neck started to hurt real bad and had to leave so I could come up to my apartment and rest. I am upset that I had to leave. The entertainer is a favorite of all the residents and puts on a good show everytime. My only complaint is that AGAIN they served Italian food. There was more than plenty for everyone. And the food was good. But it would be nice to have something else.
> We have a couple of Spanish speaking people here. And there are a few like myself. Non-Italians. The rest are all Italian. So I guess the majority rules.



Suggestion box time!!!  How many do they cook for?  It would be so easy to do an Enchilada night for a party.


----------



## Somebunny

Sitting here enjoying the infinite pleasure of 12 day old Chloe sleeping on my chest. ;-)


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Suggestion box time!!! How many do they cook for? It would be so easy to do an Enchilada night for a party.


 
There are 40 residents in the building. But only about two-thirds usually attend these functions. When you get old, you tend to get crotchety. The last thing you want is to be around people you haven't even made an effort to meet and talk to.


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Sitting here enjoying the infinite pleasure of 12 day old Chloe sleeping on my chest. ;-)


 
You have just painted the most perfect picture. Thank you for evoking memories in me. Give little Chloe a gentle kiss on her cheek for me.


----------



## Somebunny

Glad I could share that with you Addie,  being a grandma is the best!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Glad I could share that with you Addie, being a grandma is the best!


I know. I have 17, six of them are great grand kids. The oldest is 35 and the youngest is two. And my youngest son is still adding to his family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Sitting here enjoying the infinite pleasure of 12 day old Chloe sleeping on my chest. ;-)



That is a wonderful pastime.  I need a baby so I can feel that!  Not my own, of course...


----------



## pacanis

I just finished wrapping Christmas and birthday presents.


----------



## Rocklobster

Car trouble. Waiting to take my Mazda to the garage to get my mechanics opinion on the weird sound it is making. Chugging on acceleration and now missing at highway speed.  Starter is gone on the old Chev S10 so I am looking for a rebuilt one to get the same mechanic to install it for me. All of this right before xmas.  frick'n'#*@'frack'n#*@'rim'n@*!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklobster

ram'n@#**flam'n@#*zim'n@#*!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Somebunny said:


> Sitting here enjoying the infinite pleasure of 12 day old Chloe sleeping on my chest. ;-)




I understand.  It's the greatest feeling.  ...and you get to rest too.


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> ram'n@#**flam'n@#*zim'n@#*!!!!!


 
Good luck on your car repairs, RL, I hope it's done sooner than you expect and for half the cost.

My Grammy would be scolding you. When we were youngsters, we would make up cuss words like yours and Grammy would say to us:
"It makes no difference the sounds you make, if swearing is your intention, then you are swearing and I won't have that within my hearing!"

I sure miss her. She was the only person in my entire life that was 100% real. She never changed, never lied, never made excuses for anything she did because she never did anything where she would have to. I loved her 1000% and respected her more than any other person, ever. It's been almost 40 years since she passed, but I can see her in my mind as if I saw her yesterday.


----------



## mudbug

waiting to hear back from a guy in California about some editing to do today


----------



## Timothy

mudbug said:


> waiting to hear back from a guy in California about some editing to do today


I have a niece who does that for a living. She edits technical publications.

I hope you're as busy as she is. She's always on a rush job of some kind!


----------



## mudbug

Timothy - I do the same thing as your niece, but for a large company that cranks out tons of reports. But not so many today............


----------



## Timothy

mudbug said:


> Timothy - I do the same thing as your niece, but for a large company that cranks out tons of reports. But not so many today............


My niece went from working as the only chef in KA's test kitchens, to editing tech pubs. Quite a change of work! She seems to enjoy what she does now, so more power to her! I hope you enjoy that type of work.


----------



## mudbug

Yes, that sounds like a 180-degree turn.  Not sure I'm familiar w/KA - stands for??

yeah, I do enjoy most of it, and I'm good at at.  As long as engineers and scientists are required to write reports, I will have a job.  

p.s. finally heard from the guy in Calif - turned out he didn't need my help after all.  Shows you why I'm not excited about emergency deadlines....


----------



## Timothy

mudbug said:


> Yes, that sounds like a 180-degree turn. Not sure I'm familiar w/KA - stands for??
> 
> yeah, I do enjoy most of it, and I'm good at at. As long as engineers and scientists are required to write reports, I will have a job.
> 
> p.s. finally heard from the guy in Calif - turned out he didn't need my help after all. Shows you why I'm not excited about emergency deadlines....


 
KA is "The King Arthur Flour Company". 

Pretty famous for their products. They switched to a Totally owned by the employees" stance a few years ago and according to my niece, thier quality control dropped considerably.

Only a few of the most senior executives positioned themselves to buy the vast majority of the company stock, so the floor employees own only a tiny amount of the company.

The company is run by these owners/executives and again, according to my niece, not running it as well as prior to the change in ownership.

She was unhappy enough to leave the company. She said they went from a policy of 100% of all products being tested in the test kitchen to very little being tested prior to sale. As the senior test chef, this disappointed her greatly.


----------



## roadfix

Admiring my brand new Ridgid hand spinner (drain auger) from Amazon.


----------



## babetoo

waiting for gas and electric repairman. hopefully he will be able to fix oven today. still have one load of laundry to fold. it is gloomy and rainy. the next chore is to sit in front of little electric heater in my sun room and knit.


----------



## pacanis

I did my Christmas/birthday thing today with my family. Very informal.
I also bought three more old guns... after I renewed my license, which apparently expires the day after your birthday. Coulda sworn I had to the end of the month...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I did my Christmas/birthday thing today with my family. Very informal.
> I also bought three more old guns... after I renewed my license, which apparently expires the day after your birthday. Coulda sworn I had to the end of the month...




I'm guessing you have quite a collection of guns.  Does it center around a particular era?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Home from work early, still dealing with low census. Going to watch Rise of the Planet of the Apes, again! Picked it up on the way home.


----------



## Andy M.

This afternoon I installed a new fluorescent fixture under the kitchen cabinet to illuminate my primary work surface.  Boy is it bright!  Seems like everything takes longer and has more complications than ever before.  Not sure why.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to get DH up to speed on HIS new iPhone, which was provided through his work.  For some reason, I'm his IT support, and am supposed to know everything.  HaHa.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done wrapping again. Some of the gifts were gift cert., what I do now is before I wrap them I call the number to make sure they are activated. We had that problem one time.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> This afternoon I installed a new fluorescent fixture under the kitchen cabinet to illuminate my primary work surface. Boy is it bright! Seems like everything takes longer and has more complications than ever before. Not sure why.


I"m doing the same thing for my own primary counter in the kitchen, Andy. What did you use? Are you happy with it? Right now, my own shadow from the ceiling light is cast over the vey place I"m working at. I'm lucky I still have all 9 fingers!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'm guessing you have quite a collection of guns. Does it center around a particular era?


 
I've been recently bitten my the Mosin Nagant bug. The ones I have are all around WWII plus I have a 1953 M44 carbine. There's all kinds of variations and they are cheap, although excellent shooters. It's that whole Russian surplus thing. The history is fascinating. Wiki has some good info, but if you have half a day with nothing to do, visit 7.62x54r.net
I ran into eight today and had quite the time sorting through them, trying to cypher the markings and details. Lots of fun. The long time collectors said I really made a good choice on one, as it's not a common one at all 
And they are all shooters, not wall hangers


----------



## Andy M.

I bought an under counter fixture with an 18 inch tube.  I ran a line into the wall, snaked it to and tied it into a nearby wall outlet.  It is much brighter than the previous fixture with two thin 12 inch tubes.


----------



## Somebunny

Enjoying baby-time again. Surfing DC and wondering if I should be saying happy birthday to Pacanis???? ( something he mentioned earlier in this thread about birthdays) ;-)


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> waiting for gas and electric repairman. hopefully he will be able to fix oven today. still have one load of laundry to fold. it is gloomy and rainy. the next chore is to sit in front of little electric heater in my sun room and knit.


 

gas and electric tagged my stove, not to be used. seems to much gas coming in from park lines. supposed to be fixed tomorrow. then maybe it will work right or will have to replace the regulator. bummer, good thing i had left overs for dinner. the manager did offer to buy me dinner and that was nice. they really hopped to it when gas and electric threatened to shut down have the park. best service i ever have gotten from park


----------



## Somebunny

Babe, sorry you are having to deal with this, but glad it's getting fixed.  Crossing my fingers that it all gets repaired early tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

*It's a Wonderful Day!*

What am I doing? Rejoicing over the events of the day.

First off, I got an email from DH that he got the lateral transfer with the accessibility bus company - it means he is still part time (with benefits which also came today), but he works out of the depot closer to us and will drive in an area he grew up in.  He now works Monday to Friday (5 hours a day) instead of Sunday to Thursday.  It also means that when shift change happens in April he will be able to pick in the first round in the area he wants instead of picking in his current area and THEN trying to transfer.  He is still near the bottom of the list, but it will give him a better chance of getting a full-time shift.

Second, I took Dad in to get his hearing aids adjusted and the audiologist said they were old and should be replaced.  Dad's hearing has been getting worse and it sounds like part of it is the fact the he was unable to adjust the volume.  They called up veterans, who paid for the first set and they immediately approved the replacements.  They will allow a new pair every 4 years....Dad has had his for 7!  Oh, and they even come with a remote control!  He gets them December 23rd.

Finally, I got word today that I have been accepted into the chronic pain clinic day program.  They said I am a perfect candidate and I will start January 17th.  I have to work out some transportation details and get extra help for Dad's lunches but neither of these should be a problem.  This is the best news I could get.  I know a lot of what I should be doing, but I need guidance in putting it all into place.

Now, if I could just get my back and leg spasms to stop so I can get some sleep (it's 11:16 pm here), it would be the perfect end to a perfect day!


----------



## mudbug

glad to read your news, Laurie - a good day indeed


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea, Laurie!!!!  I'm glad to hear all your good news!


----------



## Andy M.

That's all good news Laurie and I'm happy all this good stuff is happening for you and your family.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  It feels great to be able to report good news for a change!


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone!  It feels great to be able to report good news for a change!




great stuff, lpb!  one of the neat things about a really great day filled with happy happenings is that they can be replayed in your mind as often as you like--especially on those not-so-special days....


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I am getting my compost bin started, I am re-landscaping my front yard, and I am refinishing a coffee table that my neighbor was going to throw away. I am refinishing it because it matches the doors on my my étagère, where my old coffee table, which my son bought to replace the one he broke, did not match anything.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got back from Christmas shopping and I am happy to say that I am all done. What a wonderful feeling. I even have all of this months birthdays done.  Now I can concentrate on what I am going to make for Christmas treats. I sure wish I could make fudge and divinity like my mother did. Sorry to say she never wrote any of her recipes down.


----------



## JoAnn L.

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone!  It feels great to be able to report good news for a change!



It sure is nice to hear such good news. I am so happy for you.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn L. said:


> I just got back from Christmas shopping and I am happy to say that I am all done. What a wonderful feeling. I even have all of this months birthdays done.  Now I can concentrate on what I am going to make for Christmas treats. I sure wish I could make fudge and divinity like my mother did. Sorry to say she never wrote any of her recipes down.


JoAnn, what types of fudge did she make?  I have several of my Mom's recipes (I wrote them down or I would be in the same boat), and a divine divinity recipe from an old auxiliary cookbook that was handed down to me.

Oh, and congratulations on the shopping - I am only half way there but the rest are quite easy.


----------



## ChefJune

LPBeier said:


> What am I doing? Rejoicing over the events of the day.
> 
> First off, I got an email from DH that he got the lateral transfer with the accessibility bus company - it means he is still part time (with benefits which also came today), but he works out of the depot closer to us and will drive in an area he grew up in. He now works Monday to Friday (5 hours a day) instead of Sunday to Thursday. It also means that when shift change happens in April he will be able to pick in the first round in the area he wants instead of picking in his current area and THEN trying to transfer. He is still near the bottom of the list, but it will give him a better chance of getting a full-time shift.
> 
> Second, I took Dad in to get his hearing aids adjusted and the audiologist said they were old and should be replaced. Dad's hearing has been getting worse and it sounds like part of it is the fact the he was unable to adjust the volume. They called up veterans, who paid for the first set and they immediately approved the replacements. They will allow a new pair every 4 years....Dad has had his for 7! Oh, and they even come with a remote control! He gets them December 23rd.
> 
> Finally, I got word today that I have been accepted into the chronic pain clinic day program. They said I am a perfect candidate and I will start January 17th. I have to work out some transportation details and get extra help for Dad's lunches but neither of these should be a problem. This is the best news I could get. I know a lot of what I should be doing, but I need guidance in putting it all into place.
> 
> Now, if I could just get my back and leg spasms to stop so I can get some sleep (it's 11:16 pm here), it would be the perfect end to a perfect day!


 
so you want perfection, eh?  So glad to see you here and to hear good news coming from your parts... 

Hope your spasms will soon be a thing of the past.


----------



## JoAnn L.

LPBeier said:


> JoAnn, what types of fudge did she make?  I have several of my Mom's recipes (I wrote them down or I would be in the same boat), and a divine divinity recipe from an old auxiliary cookbook that was handed down to me.
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on the shopping - I am only half way there but the rest are quite easy.



What I remember about the fudge is that she cooked it on the stove and brought it to a boil. It was kind of soft when you cut into it and it was very sugary, (which I loved). I think she used cocoa.


----------



## LPBeier

ChefJune said:


> so you want perfection, eh?  So glad to see you here and to hear good news coming from your parts...
> 
> Hope your spasms will soon be a thing of the past.


Nah, perfection is over-rated   I am always happy with what I get. 

The spasms settled after an hour and I actually had a very peaceful sleep.....til I had to go out into the cold back yard at 4:30 am to catch a pee sample from my dog!  But I did go back and felt rested.

And yes, it is good to be back and to be feeling some positives coming our way.


----------



## babetoo

Somebunny said:


> Babe, sorry you are having to deal with this, but glad it's getting fixed. Crossing my fingers that it all gets repaired early tomorrow.


 

thank you, it did get repaired by noon. now my stove works just fine. no need to replace regulator


----------



## babetoo

stove fixed, christmas shopping all done. now on to baking and gift wrapping. finish up laundry. couldn't do much till gas came back on.


----------



## slett

Dropped my daughter at school, then I,

Went to the post office, drug store, butcher shop, car wash, coffee supply store, bakery, water shop, Canadian tire and then wrapped presents and cleaned out the fireplace.  Picked up the kid at school and now just going to heat up some steak & cheddar pies from the earlier mentioned butcher shop and back to school for the Christmas concert.
A day at work is easier than a day off!


----------



## slett

slett said:
			
		

> Dropped my daughter at school, then I,
> 
> Went to the post office, drug store, butcher shop, car wash, coffee supply store, bakery, water shop, Canadian tire and then wrapped presents and cleaned out the fireplace.  Picked up the kid at school and now just going to heat up some steak & cheddar pies from the earlier mentioned butcher shop and back to school for the Christmas concert.
> A day at work is easier than a day off!



Oh and I squeezed in some laundry I just realized I have to go fold


----------



## Andy M.

Ventured out to start Christmas shopping this morning.  Replaced the light bulb in the bathroom light/fan fixture only to determine it wasn't the bulb.  Something's wrong with the fixture.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Thanks, everyone!  It feels great to be able to report good news for a change!



So glad to hear things are going well, LP!


----------



## vitauta

of course i don't like being sickkie.  but there is something i find weirdly appealing about having a spiking fever.  i have to admit i actually enjoy those deliciously shivery chills, pulling a heavy afghan over my head, curling up and blowing moist hot fever-breath onto my hands.  that's until the fever breaks--the sweating afterwards is no fun at all....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> of course i don't like being sickkie.  but there is something i find weirdly appealing about having a spiking fever.  i have to admit i actually enjoy those deliciously shivery chills, pulling a heavy afghan over my head, curling up and blowing moist hot fever-breath onto my hands.  that's until the fever breaks--the sweating afterwards is no fun at all....



Vit, you're weird.  We love you anyway.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Ventured out to start Christmas shopping this morning.  Replaced the light bulb in the bathroom light/fan fixture only to determine it wasn't the bulb.  Something's wrong with the fixture.


You weren't using your mixer in the bathroom again were you? I mean flying batter can muck up a fan pretty good!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Vit, you're weird.  We love you anyway.


  Yup, I agree on both counts!


----------



## Alix

Sitting here with the laptop, Kindle by my side, coffee within reach and Christmas tree lit up. AHHH! I am waiting for the inspector to call or show up. Hopefully before noon.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Sitting here with the laptop, Kindle by my side, coffee within reach and Christmas tree lit up. AHHH! I am waiting for the inspector to call or show up. Hopefully before noon.




Which of those is he inspecting?  Let me guess...  

...the coffee?


----------



## Alix

Hahahaha! Andy, you're a brat. Nope, the furnace inspector has to come again now that the installer guys have "fixed" all the issues he pointed out last time. I am TIRED of waiting for people to do stuff in my house.


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> Hahahaha! Andy, you're a brat. Nope, the furnace inspector has to come again now that the installer guys have "fixed" all the issues he pointed out last time. I am TIRED of waiting for people to do stuff in my house.


 
Man, do I hear that! I'm remodeling my home from the roof down. I guess I've spent more time waiting on money to do the work than waiting on the folks to do the work.

It sure will be nice when it's done! I figure one more year.


----------



## kezlehan

Watching 2012 on my new Samsung 32" Full HD LCD TV I won in a competition last week. Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Addie

Well, I am dressed and waiting for my ride that will be here around 11:30. I am going to a Christmas Luncheon. In the meantime I am watching the funeral of a firefighter that died in a fire last week. One of his son's was in Afghanistan and they flew him back. The firefighter also had another son that is in the Air Force also. And then he has a 14 y.o. who was presented with his father's Medal of Honor. Ironically, this firefighter was serving from the station that was built on the same ground that took the lives of six firefighters in 1999 who died in the same manner. Trapped in a collapsed burning building. His partner who was in the building with him, is carrying his helmut that he was wearing. The whole service is very symbolic of a firefighter. Very moving. 

And for you that live in Canada, we also have firefighters here to honor him along with more than two thousand from all over the country. Thank you.


----------



## Timothy

kezlehan said:


> Watching 2012 on my new Samsung 32" Full HD LCD TV I won in a competition last week. Looks gorgeous!


Well, congrats on being the winner! What type of competition was it? Nice tv! That's what size I have also. I love it! I just ordered a bluetooth adapter for the tv. It hooks into the headphone jack and will broadcast to my wireless headphones. Some shows, the sound quality is so poor that I can't understand what is being said unless I crank up the sound to a level I'm sure the neighbors must be able to hear. I'm hoping the bluetooth adapter will resolve that problem.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Man, do I hear that! I'm remodeling my home from the roof down. I guess I've spent more time waiting on money to do the work than waiting on the folks to do the work.
> 
> It sure will be nice when it's done! I figure one more year.


 
Don't you know the rules of remodeling? If they tell you three months, start lookiing at nine months or longer and for the money, it will be more than twice the stated cost. Good luck.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Don't you know the rules of remodeling? If they tell you three months, start lookiing at nine months or longer and for the money, it will be more than twice the stated cost. Good luck.


 
Ha! I have one guy doing all the work. The man is an expert at anything and everything concerning home construction. He's not real fast, but does perfect work. His pricing is about a third of what everyone else bid and he comes in right on what his estimate was. New roof, new siding, new ceramic tile floors thoughout, and a totally new kitchen, including all new appliances. Painted inside and out. New screen surrounding my outter porch. A huge job, but being done with care and professionalism.

When it's completed, it will be like living in a brand new home! I"ll be too broke to go anywhere, but I'll be happy with my home again!

This was part of my retirement package. I planned it for almost 10 years.


----------



## kezlehan

Timothy said:


> Well, congrats on being the winner! What type of competition was it? Nice tv! That's what size I have also. I love it! I just ordered a bluetooth adapter for the tv. It hooks into the headphone jack and will broadcast to my wireless headphones. Some shows, the sound quality is so poor that I can't understand what is being said unless I crank up the sound to a level I'm sure the neighbors must be able to hear. I'm hoping the bluetooth adapter will resolve that problem.



Thank you! It was just a bog standard enter your details and good luck kinda thing! I in no way thought I'd win. Funny story, I actually deleted the email saying I'd won thinking it was spam, 5 days later they emailed me again asking to confirm otherwise they'd pick another winner. Luckily I actually read that one!!!
I've got it in my bedroom, which isn't exactly huge, so being this up close with full HD goodness is amazing. I used to have a 22" full hd tv before getting this, and I thought the quality on that was great. But those extra 10" make the biggest difference! I'm in love!
I use headphones with it too. I have an extender cable for a decent Sony pair, I just hate tv speakers, I find most of the time the quality is really rubbish. Talking will be too quite/sound effects are too loud and vice versa. Like you said, to get it to a decent sound, it needs to be quite loud, which I don't think my neighbors would like either!


----------



## Timothy

kezlehan said:


> Thank you! It was just a bog standard enter your details and good luck kinda thing! I in no way thought I'd win. Funny story, I actually deleted the email saying I'd won thinking it was spam, 5 days later they emailed me again asking to confirm otherwise they'd pick another winner. Luckily I actually read that one!!!
> I've got it in my bedroom, which isn't exactly huge, so being this up close with full HD goodness is amazing. I used to have a 22" full hd tv before getting this, and I thought the quality on that was great. But those extra 10" make the biggest difference! I'm in love!
> I use headphones with it too. I have an extender cable for a decent Sony pair, I just hate tv speakers, I find most of the time the quality is really rubbish. Talking will be too quite/sound effects are too loud and vice versa. Like you said, to get it to a decent sound, it needs to be quite loud, which I don't think my neighbors would like either!


Yep, in most shows, the talking in the show is muffled and so indistinct that I can't understand a word of what is being said unless I crank it to silly levels. I love my bluetooth headphones! They work to about 100 feet, so I can walk all over the house with them on without losing any of the show.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> And for you that live in Canada, we also have firefighters here to honor him along with more than two thousand from all over the country. Thank you.



A few years ago we had fires raging through the central region of our province (several years in a row actually but one particularly bad one).  Firefighters from all over the world, mainly Australia and the States, came to our aid.  We lost a few of our own and the memorial service was attended by no less than 3,000 firefighters from all over North America and the world.  It was very touching indeed.  I am glad we reciprocated.


----------



## kezlehan

Timothy said:


> Yep, in most shows, the talking in the show is muffled and so indistinct that I can't understand a word of what is being said unless I crank it to silly levels. I love my bluetooth headphones! They work to about 100 feet, so I can walk all over the house with them on without losing any of the show.



That's awesome. Might have to get me a pair of those! 
I love technology. Some might even say I'm a bit obsessed with it! I'm not one for surround sound systems though... Don't know why but it just doesn't interest me.
Currently working on my blu-ray collection. I love it!


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> I am TIRED of waiting for people to do stuff in my house.



I totally relate, Alix!  Three years ago when we had our sewage flood we were waiting on the different parties to decide who was responsible for what, and then for them to actually do the work.  Finally, waiting, as you are, for the inspectors.  I would raise my cup of decaf latte to you, but unfortunately my Tassimo decided to not cooperate this morning (see that thread) and I will be spending a half hour cleaning it and then won't have time to relax with a cuppa! 

I am going to meet a young woman for lunch today I mentored her through our youth group while she was in high school but have not seen her for several years.  We connected on Facebook and she wants me back in her life.


----------



## Timothy

kezlehan said:


> That's awesome. Might have to get me a pair of those!
> I love technology. Some might even say I'm a bit obsessed with it! I'm not one for surround sound systems though... Don't know why but it just doesn't interest me.
> Currently working on my blu-ray collection. I love it!


 
Here's the ones I have. They're also rechargeable and when you get a call, it stops the music or tv and you can answer by tapping the headphone. When you hang up, it resumes what you had on before:
Motorola S305 Wireless Headphones

I'm extremely pleased with them!


----------



## Andy M.

Downloaded a Jacquie Lawson Advent calendar onto grandson's laptop.  He's having a ball with it.

We are going to cook our lunch together.  We are cooking our lunch together today.  We are making mac and cheese with hot dogs in it.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Downloaded a Jacquie Lawson Advent calendar onto grandson's laptop.  He's having a ball with it.
> 
> We are going to cook our lunch together.  We are cooking our lunch together today.  We are making mac and cheese with hot dogs in it.


Andy, do you have the link for that?  I would love it for my neighbour's granddaughter.  She spends a lot of time here playing on my computer.  I love Jacquie Lawson's work.


----------



## Andy M.

There are two advent calendars and a bunch of other stuff on the site.  Here is the link for the "Village" advent calendar.

Advent Calendar Download

There is also a "London" calendar.  There is a $3 charge for each download.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Downloaded a Jacquie Lawson Advent calendar onto grandson's laptop. He's having a ball with it.
> 
> We are going to cook our lunch together. We are cooking our lunch together today. We are making mac and cheese with hot dogs in it.


 
Andy, you're such a good grampa! Your grandson is lucky to have you.


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> Andy, you're such a good grampa! Your grandson is lucky to have you.




Thanks, and vice versa too.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Just got back from getting a few groceries.  The weather is rainy, but it's not as cold as it has been, thank goodness!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Yep, in most shows, the talking in the show is muffled and so indistinct that I can't understand a word of what is being said unless I crank it to silly levels. I love my bluetooth headphones! They work to about 100 feet, so I can walk all over the house with them on without losing any of the show.


 
The worst offenders are on PBS and the English Masterpiece series. My first husband was a Scotsman and I could understand his very heavy brogue easily. But some of the actors on these series I swear just mumble to annoy me. Turning the sound up doesn't help at all. All I get is very loud mumbling.


----------



## JoAnn L.

LPBeier said:


> JoAnn, what types of fudge did she make?  I have several of my Mom's recipes (I wrote them down or I would be in the same boat), and a divine divinity recipe from an old auxiliary cookbook that was handed down to me.
> 
> Oh, and congratulations on the shopping - I am only half way there but the rest are quite easy.



Just thought I would let you know I think I found the recipe for fudge my mother made. I guess the recipe was on Hershey's Cocoa container many years ago. I read some of the reviews and it sure sounds like this is it. I am going to give it a try.
http://www.hersheys.com/recipes/5303/Rich-Cocoa-Fudge.aspx


----------



## babetoo

just resting today. hard night. hectic yesterday. and i am tired. gonna go make cornbread for dinner in just a bit.


----------



## Timothy

babetoo said:


> just resting today. hard night. hectic yesterday. and i am tired. gonna go make cornbread for dinner in just a bit.


 
You just reminded me...I have to pick up some molasses. I love a piece of cornbread, buttered and with molasses on it.

10 on the Yum Meter!


----------



## Soma

Regarding beavers and the color brown: for those of you who have not yet seen a real living beaver, this young one one was up on our property two years ago, on March 30th,  checking out a few tasty young trees. Twas a rare sighting, and I managed to get close for a pic.


----------



## Soma

as were these two lovelies.






When you live on a wilderness pond, many many life forms visit. For them, survival is a wild pond in an undeveloped forest. I just love living here.


----------



## Addie

Soma said:


> as were these two lovelies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you live on a wilderness pond, many many life forms visit. For them, survival is a wild pond in an undeveloped forest. I just love living here.


When my youngest son lived in Vermont, at dusk every day he would see the deer come on his property. In the winter he would put out a salt lick for them. They were cutting across on their way to the water a little further down from his property. Nothing can beat Mother Nature.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We aren't getting the wildlife around the facility that we have had in the past.  So much construction going on around the hospital, they have picked a different route through to the river.  I'll have to go for a walk up on Campus to see the deer.  Besides, the weather has not been cooperating and I bet they are finding enough to eat without coming into town this year.


----------



## Claire

Last winter we had a record number of deer in our neighborhood.  We aren't in the country, not even in a subdivision.  My husband joked with me as I came in, that he'd finally found the pet for us (he was thinking of adopting a dog), but he was afraid I thought she'd be too big.  "She's out in the yard."  I looked out the window and there was a doe who took up lonely residence for the afternoon.  Eventually her group picked her up and she moved on.  One morning I looked out the window to find two large stags walking down my street, looking for all the world like they owned the neighborhood.  Much as I love looking at them, I don't like seeing them this far into town because it isn't good for THEM.  It means foraging isn't going good out on the farmlands and wooded areas around the town.  But they are beautiful to watch.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn L. said:


> Just thought I would let you know I think I found the recipe for fudge my mother made. I guess the recipe was on Hershey's Cocoa container many years ago. I read some of the reviews and it sure sounds like this is it. I am going to give it a try.
> http://www.hersheys.com/recipes/5303/Rich-Cocoa-Fudge.aspx


This looks a lot like my Mom's recipe too.  Thanks for sharing! I might just try it as well.


----------



## LPBeier

Claire said:


> Last winter we had a record number of deer in our neighborhood.  We aren't in the country, not even in a subdivision.  My husband joked with me as I came in, that he'd finally found the pet for us (he was thinking of adopting a dog), but he was afraid I thought she'd be too big.  "She's out in the yard."  I looked out the window and there was a doe who took up lonely residence for the afternoon.  Eventually her group picked her up and she moved on.  One morning I looked out the window to find two large stags walking down my street, looking for all the world like they owned the neighborhood.  Much as I love looking at them, I don't like seeing them this far into town because it isn't good for THEM.  It means foraging isn't going good out on the farmlands and wooded areas around the town.  But they are beautiful to watch.


Claire you reminded me of all the time I spend at my ex-MIL's in the Okanagan area of our province.  She lived on the side of a hill and there was a treed area on one side and empty lot on the other.  Deer used to walk through the yard to get from the safety of the trees to the good eats on the other side.  They were there every year and while they were a beautiful site, they were also a nuisance because they ate foliage and stomped on plants in my MIL's and her neighbours below.  They also became too used to humans around them which was not good for them.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> This looks a lot like my Mom's recipe too. Thanks for sharing! I might just try it as well.


 
I have often gone to Hershey's site for recipes that call for cocoa or chocolate. For years they had the recipe for chocolate syrup. Then when I went to look for it, it was gone. And it was no where on its site. I sent an email, and they set me the recipe. Bless their chocolate hearts. I have found over the years that their chocolate cake recipe on the back of their cocoa can makes a really moist cake. My favorite cake recipe. When you are looking for a certain recipe, go to the maker of the most prevalent ingredient. Works for me.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> When you are looking for a certain recipe, go to the maker of the most prevalent ingredient. Works for me.


Very good point, Addie!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I bought myself a solid oak work bench for Christmas and I really need to put it together and set it up in the garage so I can replace all my window screens with pet resistant screen. 







Fortunately, all three sliding screens are already pet resistant, and I only have four windows in the house with screens.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I bought myself a solid oak work bench for Christmas and I really need to put it together and set it up in the garage so I can replace all my window screens with *pet resistant screen*.
> Fortunately, all three sliding screens are already pet resistant, and I only have four windows in the house with screens.


Never heard of pet resistant screen!  We could really use it on our front screen door, one window and sliding patio door.  Sir, can you give me some details?


----------



## roadfix

^^^  Very nice wooden bench SLoB.  My workbench has a lot of junk on it, every time I need to use it takes a while to clear the bench and within a few days it'll be full of stuff again.  I wish my life in the garage was simpler than this.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just took out chicken thighs to thaw for chicken-noodle soup.  Even though I went for groceries yesterday, I still forgot a few things.  So, I'm going out again in a bit.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done making treat packages of Christmas candy for the grandkids. I took empty paper towel rolls and cut them in half, I put the candy inside and wrapped them with sparkling red tissue paper, then I tied the ends with red and green curling ribbon. They turned out so cute, I think the little one will like them.


----------



## jusnikki

Thinking about homemade mac and cheese.............


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, that's a great looking work bench. I could use one of those.


----------



## Alix

Early dismissal day at the school. I just had 5 hungry teens descend upon me. 4 boxes of KD, two bags of chips, two fresh batches of cookies and several cans of pop later things have settled to a dull roar and they are playing Mario. LOL. 

Tea and a book for me. UPstairs.


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> Early dismissal day at the school. I just had 5 hungry teens descend upon me. 4 boxes of KD, two bags of chips, two fresh batches of cookies and several cans of pop later things have settled to a dull roar and they are playing Mario. LOL.
> 
> Tea and a book for me. UPstairs.


 

What's "KD"?


----------



## babetoo

getting all my supplies together for a gift wrapping day, tomorrow. couple chores, reading my book. that's about it. it is cold and windy, a day to be indoors.


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> What's "KD"?



That's the Canadian version of Kraft Mac and Cheese.  They call it Kraft Dinner.

Over time, we have discovered American foods sold in Canada often have different ingredients.  Not sure why.


----------



## Timothy

Timothy said:


> What's "KD"?


Ahhhhh, after Googling, I found "Kraft Deluxe" in the results. Since you referred to it as being in "boxes" then I'm pretty sure that's what you meant.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> That's the Canadian version of Kraft Mac and Cheese. They call it Kraft Dinner.
> 
> Over time, we have discovered American foods sold in Canada often have different ingredients. Not sure why.


 
Thanks Andy. I just figured that out for myself, except for the "Dinner" part. I thought the "D" was for Kraft *Deluxe.*

No way am I ever mentioning anything to do with Canada again on this site, after all the crap stirred up over mentioning their weather. Mums the word with me.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm getting a head start on the chicken soup and put the thighs with veggies in the oven. I forgot that Mark had a Christmas lunch today, provided by his employer. I don't know if he's going to want a BLT with the soup. If not, just crackers. When the chicken, etc are done, I'll put them in the small crock-pot. I have no idea what time he is coming home. This way, it will be ready whenever..... just have to boil some egg noodles.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Never heard of pet resistant screen! We could really use it on our front screen door, one window and sliding patio door. Sir, can you give me some details?


 
If you replace your own screens, you can buy pet resistant screen at just about any home supply place or hardware store (Canadian Tyre carries it). If you have someone else replace them, just ask the screen guy about it.

I had to switch after a neighbor's yappy dog came into my front yard and *Tyson* went right through the sliding door screen after it. Huge hole! No one plays in my yard without Tyson's permission.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

roadfix said:


> My workbench has a lot of junk on it, every time I need to use it takes a while to clear the bench and within a few days it'll be full of stuff again.


 
Oh, I'm sure mine will be the same way, considering it will be the first flat surface when you come in the door.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

pacanis said:


> Yeah, that's a great looking work bench. I could use one of those.


 
I got it at Harbor Freight Tools. There appears to be several in your area.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Andy M. said:


> Over time, we have discovered American foods sold in Canada often have different ingredients. Not sure why.


 
Stricter food safety laws.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:
			
		

> I have often gone to Hershey's site for recipes that call for cocoa or chocolate. For years they had the recipe for chocolate syrup. Then when I went to look for it, it was gone. And it was no where on its site. I sent an email, and they set me the recipe. Bless their chocolate hearts. I have found over the years that their chocolate cake recipe on the back of their cocoa can makes a really moist cake. My favorite cake recipe. When you are looking for a certain recipe, go to the maker of the most prevalent ingredient. Works for me.



I love that chocolate cake recipe, it never fails to be moist!

I have noticed that a lot of other chocolate cake recipes follow a similar formula to the Hershey's recipe.


----------



## Katie H

I'm putting my feet up and relaxing!!!!

I spent the day doing laundry, cleaning bathrooms, scrubbing all tiled floors, vacuuming the house with the Buick (aka Kirby vacuum cleaner), ironing clothes along with the huge linen tablecloths for Christmas dinner, making one batch of chocolate pizelles (to be sandwiched together with mint creme at a later day), some Mexican wedding cakes (light cookies loaded with chopped cashews), both for Christmas dinner's dessert table, and putting dinner together.  Thank heavens I had the presence of mind to use the crock-pot for tonight's meal.  Just had to do the sides at the last minute.

I'm ready for some total relaxation and nothing to do.  I'm not stressed, just tired and my arthritis in my hands is making itself known in a big way.  Put a fork in me, I'm done.


----------



## Timothy

Katie H said:


> vacuuming the house with the Buick (aka Kirby vacuum cleaner


 
Thanks Katie. That's the best laugh I've had today! "The Buick" Ha!


----------



## pacanis

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I got it at Harbor Freight Tools. There appears to be several in your area.


 
And they should be unloaded from the truck by tomorrow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can tell I spent way too much time on the computer at work today.  Just one of those headaches that will not go away!  Sooooo, I think it's an early night for me, before it works it's self into a migraine.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Over time, we have discovered American foods sold in Canada often have different ingredients. Not sure why.


 
Probably because one off us have stricter laws regarding what can be put in our food. I would suspect that Canada is more strict. Our FDA can takes years before it rules that something is not good for us. They don't even like to have a recall even when folks are dying from contaminated food products. They like to leave it up to the company. The FDA likes to believe in the "honor system." They also believe in the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny and Santa.


----------



## Alix

Well, after a very boisterous afternoon my evening was very quiet. We read and ate popcorn tonight. Ahhhh. I'm not going to go look at the basement until tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Well, after a very boisterous afternoon my evening was very quiet. We read and ate popcorn tonight. Ahhhh. I'm not going to go look at the basement until tomorrow.


 
Don't worry. It will still be there tomorrow. Unfortunately.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Probably because one off us have stricter laws regarding what can be put in our food. I would suspect that Canada is more strict. Our FDA can takes years before it rules that something is not good for us. They don't even like to have a recall even when folks are dying from contaminated food products. They like to leave it up to the company. The FDA likes to believe in the "honor system." They also believe in the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny and Santa.



I have always thought the Canadians were more logical about these things and not caught up in the politics.  We tend to get more caught up in things like defining  pizza as a vegetable.  I also believe that the Canadians have a better understanding of the idea that you need to pay for what you get.  In the United states we tend to candy coat everything and assume it is going to be paid for by the other guy.  As far as the Tooth Fairy, the Easter Bunny and Santa.  I believe!   I would vote for any of them if they run  for President in 2012.


----------



## Zhizara

Retyping my post.  The maintenance on the DC site started just as I was posting, so it was lost.   Oh well.

I've just started my crockpot project.  I sliced up onions for http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/slow-cooker-onion-base-75667.html using my new, cheap ($10) Walmart slicer.  It did a GREAT job!

I'm keeping the crockpot on the floor near my hangout spot.  It's not cluttering up the kitchen and it's keeping my feet warm.


----------



## pacanis

You're not sitting their with your feet on the lid are you? ;^)

I just pulled the meat out of the oven. I've been smelling it since about 3:00AM, and now that I am downstairs... ooo-la-la. 208F, done.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> You're not sitting their with your feet on the lid are you? ;^)
> 
> I just pulled the meat out of the oven. I've been smelling it since about 3:00AM, and now that I am downstairs... ooo-la-la. 208F, done.




How long did 'overnight' turn out to be.


----------



## LPBeier

Timothy said:


> What's "KD"?


Oh my!  You mean you don't know? Just kidding! 

KD is the official nickname for Kraft dinner - the kind that comes in the thin tall blue box with the straight macaronis and powdered cheddar cheese like product.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> How long did 'overnight' turn out to be.


 
My overnight turned out to start about 9:30, then I turned off the oven at 5:10 this morning and pulled it out at 5:25. 
No water evaporation either. I had a lid on it, but I still thought I would lose some water.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm curious what recipe you are making.  Care to share?


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> Oh my!  You mean you don't know? Just kidding!
> 
> KD is the official nickname for Kraft dinner - the kind that comes in the thin tall blue box with the straight macaronis and powdered cheddar cheese like product.


 
I've always considered mac and cheese to be junk food and avoided it. I had a little of it about a month ago and it convinced me to wait another 20 years before eating it again. 

There must be 10 thousand abbreviations in use for various things. I don't think anyone knows them all. Most people learn the ones they come in contact with most often. Since I seldom eat KD, I missed it's abbreviation.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'm curious what recipe you are making. Care to share?


 
Sure, it's for tomorrow's PPPC, Arizona.
I am turning some of the meat into Carne Seca and part will be left for Apache Burros. The carne seca calls for marinating overnight, so after I pick up some green salsa today, I'll start marinating it.
Carne Seca Recipe - Food.com - 144589


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Sure, it's for tomorrow's PPPC, Arizona.
> I am turning some of the meat into Carne Seca and part will be left for Apache Burros. The carne seca calls for marinating overnight, so after I pick up some green salsa today, I'll start marinating it.
> Carne Seca Recipe - Food.com - 144589




Sounds delicious.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you replace your own screens, you can buy pet resistant screen at just about any home supply place or hardware store (Canadian Tyre carries it). If you have someone else replace them, just ask the screen guy about it.
> 
> I had to switch after a neighbor's yappy dog came into my front yard and *Tyson* went right through the sliding door screen after it. Huge hole! No one plays in my yard without Tyson's permission.



We actually "built" our own screens a couple of years ago.  We even built in a doggy door in the sliding screen so in the summer the dogs can come in and out as they please without letting in any bugs, etc.  Violet destroyed the front screen door trying to do much the same as your Tyson (I had a guard cat once, they are great ).

Thanks, I have to go to Canadian Tire and/or Rona today so I will look.


----------



## LPBeier

Timothy said:


> I've always considered mac and cheese to be junk food and avoided it. I had a little of it about a month ago and it convinced me to wait another 20 years before eating it again.
> 
> There must be 10 thousand abbreviations in use for various things. I don't think anyone knows them all. Most people learn the ones they come in contact with most often. Since I seldom eat KD, I missed it's abbreviation.



Timothy, I hope you know I wasn't mocking you in any way.  If you aren't exposed to Kraft Dinner you are sure to not know KD.  

Have you  tried a good home-made-baked-in-the-oven-full-of-creamy-real-cheddar-goodness-and-a-cheese-and-bread-crumb-crust Macaroni and Cheese.  It is pure bliss in a casserole dish.


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> Timothy, I hope you know I wasn't mocking you in any way. If you aren't exposed to Kraft Dinner you are sure to not know KD.
> 
> Have you tried a good home-made-baked-in-the-oven-full-of-creamy-real-cheddar-goodness-and-a-cheese-and-bread-crumb-crust Macaroni and Cheese. It is pure bliss in a casserole dish.


 
I didn't think you were mocking me in any malicous manner, LP. Just having fun with me. The mac and cheese you describe is how I ate it as a kid, and liked it, but its on my Docs hit list, so I try to stay away from it. I don't want him to come beat me up.


----------



## vitauta

Timothy said:


> I've always considered mac and cheese to be junk food and avoided it. I had a little of it about a month ago and it convinced me to wait another 20 years before eating it again.
> 
> There must be 10 thousand abbreviations in use for various things. I don't think anyone knows them all. Most people learn the ones they come in contact with most often. Since I seldom eat KD, I missed it's abbreviation.




its.  don't be mad, tim, but i couldn't resist "busting" you on grammer! i know i wouldn't have another chance for at least 20 years....


----------



## LPBeier

Timothy said:


> I didn't think you were mocking me in any malicous manner, LP. Just having fun with me. The mac and cheese you describe is how I ate it as a kid, and liked it, but its on my Docs hit list, so I try to stay away from it. I don't want him to come beat me up.



Yes, it would be on my doctor's hit list too - so I don't ask!   But do understand.  It isn't the healthiest of pasta dishes.


----------



## Timothy

vitauta said:


> its. don't be mad, tim, but i couldn't resist "busting" you on grammer! i know i wouldn't have another chance for at least 20 years....


Ha! BUSTED! I type really fast and most of my mistakes are the result of that speed typing. Shame on me! 20 years? I wish.


----------



## LPBeier

Timothy said:


> Ha! BUSTED! I type really fast and most of my mistakes are the result of that speed typing. Shame on me! 20 years? I wish.


I don't know about that!  My Dad is 86 and I started serving him Mac and Cheese (all forms - home baked, KD, Chef Boy R Dee microwavable singles) again and he doesn't even mind the junk types....then again it is one of the few foods I can serve him that I don't have to puree so that might be a selling point .  He would never eat and kind but my Mom's baked M & C before.

So 20 years might not be such a mis-type after all


----------



## babetoo

knitting and knitting, just dawned on me, it is a christmas gift and not much time is left. no wrapping as i planned but that is ok. mostly in gift bags anyway. this gloomy weather makes me slow and sleepy.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> knitting and knitting, just dawned on me, it is a christmas gift and not much time is left. no wrapping as i planned but that is ok. mostly in gift bags anyway. this gloomy weather makes me slow and sleepy.


 
I know the feeling. This stupid muscle relaxer has me missing most of my life. But I shoudn't complain. It is working. Each day my neck is feeling so much better. I figure another week, and I should be back to new.


----------



## tinlizzie

My DIL who hails from Michigan talks fondly about having had KDs in her youth.  At our house, we had mac and cheese made from that same blue box but I had never heard it called KD.


----------



## vitauta

apparently, there's a whole world of abbreviations, now of commonplace usage, that sprang up while i was sleeping....

kd was around when i was a kid.  i just never confused it with the real thing.  i thought it was something you ate at camp, or if your mom didn't know how to cook.  that powdery-tasting cheese memory has kept me from ever picking it up as a convenience food....


----------



## Soma

I would LOVE to be doing something right now other than reading posts on doing nothing.....but that's exactly where I'm at! LOL.

It so cold out here even the trees are wearing PJ's and won't wake up. It's all pretty and hoar-frosty looking outside, and the boids are waiting for the feeders to fill (oh, self-filling birdfeeders; wouldn't that be wonderful?)

It's 9:06AM and I'm still in my PJ's. The woodstove finally warmed up though, so it's possible that I could actually move around without icicles forming on my nose....

I want to try making hard candies today, especially for the senior citizens I visit in a nursing home. One is wheelchair bound, finds the air so dry there that she keeps sipping water, but then needs to ring for someone to take her to potty but they don't always come.

I shopped around for hard candies for her to suck (her fav flavour is cherry) but only found Lifesavers to suit her....yet they break easily in the mouth....so I just copied off recipes from the net, and will give it a go. 

I don't have cherry flavoring though....will use almond instead.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching youtube vids on the TV. I think I'll go turn one of the extra sausages I grilled last night into a breakfast sandwich.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to clean out the fridge.  I may leave that till tomorrow after the trashmen have emptied the dumpster, it's overflowing.  I would like to vacuum today...but it's foot ball day.  I guess I'll just read a book and goof off.


----------



## Timothy

I have to clean out my fridge today also. It's packed to the hilt. I'm no longer even sure what's in there!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

This morning I am preparing my Secret Santa gift and taking pictures to put into the accompanying menu. I am making a Christmas Champagne Sunday brunch for two, featuring orange Swedish pancakes (Swedish pancake mix with orange zest mixed in) with butter (butter does not require refrigeration short term) and Mandarin orange syrup (I am providing canned Mandarin orange slices to be simmered by the giftee in pure cane syrup, which I am also providing), basted egg (eggs do not require refrigeration short term),  bacon (pre-cooked bacon does not require refrigeration), home made sliced banana walnut bread mini-loaves with butter and Mandarin orange marmalade, Mimoasas made with Proseco and orange juice (the flutes, wine and orange juice are part of the gift), espresso roast French Press coffee (the coffee and the French Press are part of the gift), and a selection of organic green and oolong teas (the cast iron pot and cups are part of the gift, as are the teas from Gypsy Tea Company).


----------



## Rocklobster

Horrendous night. Got home by 2 and was up by 3 talking to Ralph and Bula on the big white phone. Stomach bug. A few people I have had contact with over the last 36 hours had\have it also. Nice, sunny Sunday, but I can only watch it from outside the window. Couch ridden, watching Coronation Street.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> This morning I am preparing my Secret Santa gift and taking pictures to put into the accompanying menu. I am making a Christmas Champagne Sunday brunch for two, featuring orange Swedish pancakes (Swedish pancake mix with orange zest mixed in) with butter (butter does not require refrigeration short term) and Mandarin orange syrup (I am providing canned Mandarin orange slices to be simmered by the giftee in pure cane syrup, which I am also providing), basted egg (eggs do not require refrigeration short term),  bacon (pre-cooked bacon does not require refrigeration), home made sliced banana walnut bread mini-loaves with butter and Mandarin orange marmalade, Mimoasas made with Proseco and orange juice (the flutes, wine and orange juice are part of the gift), espresso roast French Press coffee (the coffee and the French Press are part of the gift), and a selection of organic green and oolong teas (the cast iron pot and cups are part of the gift, as are the teas from Gypsy Tea Company).



I just know you drew my name for Secret Santa.


----------



## pacanis

I took the tractor for a drive and shook the muddy clay off the tires that I got on it yesterday, then attached the snow blower to it. I've got a feeling I'll be running it tomorrow morning, as this snow is sticking.
Watching TV now, wishing I could get the Denver/NE game later today.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get ready to head out to DH's parent's place (about 1/2 hour away) for the family Christmas.  We always have it a week before the real date as several family members (there are 22 including kids) come from out of town.  Then DH and I will celebrate on the day with my Dad and sister (and hopefully my nephew and his fiance but that will be a surprise for his Mom and Grandpa).

I have our clothes in the dryer, am putting together my MIL's baking package (it's my gift every year because they winter in Palm Springs and just come back for the holiday), wrapping presents, making sure my Dad and dog are both well enough to leave them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching Shrek sleep in his chair.  I think I will put on a rousing rendition of the William Tell Overture.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to guide DH through the process of putting apps on his new work iPhone.  A very slow and painful ordeal.  We got him a second new iTunes account, and as he is extremely impatient, nothing was working to his exacting specifications,  which meant it was my fault.

We were able to get him through his favorite weather apps, Google Earth, Slacker, HBO GO, and MAX GO, along with a few others.  Now I am going to go and play outside, as it's almost 50° here.  Think I'll go chop some wood.  With my nice new axe.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...Think I'll go chop some wood.  With my nice new axe.




Don't you have an app for that???


----------



## Somebunny

Being lazy, listening to one side of DH's phone convo with his sister, watching DIY shows on tv.  Perusing DC. ;-). 
Dawgluver, my sympathies to you, I have the same issues here when trying to help DH with computer/phone/DVD.....well heck, all electronic issues . And it's always my fault, as apparently I am supposed to be a computer genius ???what???


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> Being lazy, listening to one side of DH's phone convo with his sister, watching DIY shows on tv.  Perusing DC. ;-).
> Dawgluver, my sympathies to you, I have the same issues here when trying to help DH with computer/phone/DVD.....well heck, all electronic issues . And it's always my fault, as apparently I am supposed to be a computer genius ???what???




i think men, therefore most dhes, often don't have the patience required to work through technological red tape.  but i'll bet many of them would insist, if asked, that they are the smarter ones when it comes to electronics, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:
			
		

> Being lazy, listening to one side of DH's phone convo with his sister, watching DIY shows on tv.  Perusing DC. ;-).
> Dawgluver, my sympathies to you, I have the same issues here when trying to help DH with computer/phone/DVD.....well heck, all electronic issues . And it's always my fault, as apparently I am supposed to be a computer genius ???what???



, guys!  Thanks, Bunny.   Vit, you are right.  I do our electronics myself, along with minor plumbing and electrical stuff, as I have enough patience to read manuals and follow instructions.  I also put together any furniture kits and such, as I don't need to bash something with a hammer in order to make things fit.  I sure as heck sympathize with computer techies ( which I am not!)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> , guys!  Thanks, Bunny.   Vit, you are right.  I do our electronics myself, along with minor plumbing and electrical stuff, as I have enough patience to read manuals and follow instructions.  I also put together any furniture kits and such, as I don't need to bash something with a hammer in order to make things fit.  I sure as heck sympathize with computer techies ( which I am not!)




Nobody with an axe needs a hammer!


----------



## babetoo

taking a break from wrapping. i don't enjoy it. maybe because i wrapped so much when i was mgr. of hallmark store. did learn some tricks though. got a lot done on scarf, so later today, will work more on that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> taking a break from wrapping. i don't enjoy it. maybe because i wrapped so much when i was mgr. of hallmark store. did learn some tricks though. got a lot done on scarf, so later today, will work more on that.



In High School I worked as a janitor in a department store.  My job was take out the trash, sweep and mop floors, dust.  No interaction with the customers beyond, "Excuse me!"  Then is was someone's bright idea to make me wrap packages at Christmas.  Talk about total drudgery, I would rather sweep and mop floors.


----------



## vitauta

this is my first time buying anything from omaha steaks.  my sil just came home from hip surgery.  omaha steaks is taking the place of a fruit basket, which i know would have done nothing for my manly sil.  i'd like to know if any of you have an opinion about omaha steaks, positive or negative that you care to share....


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> this is my first time buying anything from omaha steaks.  my sil just came home from hip surgery.  omaha steaks is taking the place of a fruit basket, which i know would have done nothing for my manly sil.  i'd like to know if any of you have an opinion about omaha steaks, positive or negative that you care to share....




The steaks are very good but also very expensive.  If you are willing, it's a gift that's usually really appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Typing out a stack of handwritten recipes i found while cleaning out my cookbook shelves.  Decided they need to be in the computer instead of on odd pieces of paper.  Those I think might be interesting to you folks, I'm posting in their respective forums.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, Omaha Steaks make a great present. I was given one and enjoyed it. I ordered one later and didn't enjoy it as much. Good food, small portions. And getting them to stop calling every week was an exercise in creativity. Fantastic as a present though. Order it through an email account you can disregard.


----------



## vitauta

okay. thanks.  i feel better now.  oops, they have my main email address--i'll unsubscribe.  unless they do this all the time, i think i got a good deal:  50% off the entire order, plus free shipping.  that made it hurt a bit less....


----------



## Dawgluver

We got Omaha steaks from MIL one year, they were good.  It sounds like you got a great deal!

Vit, in future you may want to check out Greenberg Smoked Turkeys.  Www.gobblegobble.com.  I've given them as gifts for years, and got us a small one this year.  I have fixings from the carcass for 5 more meals in the freezer.  They come fully cooked, and are just delish.  Featured on Oprah's favorite things one year.


----------



## pacanis

50% off and free shipping is a _great_ deal!


----------



## vitauta

^^^ see, i'm a quick learner.  yes, i remember some greenberg talk from before...to me, smoked turkey is way tastier than the regular.  that picture on their website--makes you just want to reach out and tear off a leg!!  thanks, i'll keep them in mind for the future....


----------



## Andy M.

I think smoked poultry in general is amazing.  I've smoked whole chickens and a turkey breast and they both were among the best I've ever eaten.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Nobody with an axe needs a hammer!


 
 So true Lizzie Borden


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The steaks are very good but also very expensive. If you are willing, it's a gift that's usually really appreciated.


 
Ditto here. My son gets one every year from someone he works for. He gave me one of his prized steaks. So tender. Fork tender.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> So true Lizzie Borden



That was parenticide.   Not husbandicide.


----------



## Addie

Having many mini heart attacks. Watching the Pats vs Denver, Brady vs. Tebow game. Right now  we are ahead, I was up all night, so of course I slept the whole day. Once the game is over, I am going to make up a packet of dry ingredients for the apple pie for DD and cut up the salt pork for the Xmas Eve corn chowder. Because it takes me twice as long to accomplish a chore, I have to start early. 

I have a friend in Atlanta. Her daughter is an avid fan of the Patriots. My son finds certain scratch tickets and sends them in for what is called "A Second Chance." If you win, you get a package of Patriots' equipment. He has won so many packages over the years and has run out of family members and friends to give the stuff to. Well, he won again Ho Hum. How boring. So he is sending one of the packages to my girlfriend's challenged daughter. Unfortunately, she won't receive it until after Christmas. The last time I visited them, I brought with me a Bobble Brady head, a cap with the old Logo on it, and a few other pieces of Pats stuff. That was three years ago. She still is sending me thank you notes. I don't want to be there when she gets a big box that will have a football with the team signatures and logo on it along with a Brady shirt and other good stuff. This girl can give you the stats on *every* Pats player for the past ten years. There is a sports bar in Atlanta that she goes to whenever the Pats are playing. Everyone there is a Pats fan. She has become the 'go to' girl to settle an argument. And she lives in Falcon land with her mother. Go figure.


----------



## babetoo

just kicking back with a drink. day of wrapping and knitting. can see the light at the end of the tunnel. five more to wrap and all will be in gift bags. made great progress on the scarf. i will be able to finish in time. then will just have dinner, read and go to bed.


----------



## PattY1

I am trying to keep my mind occupied (it is not working). A friend of mine(my savior out of my abusive marriage) died yesterday.  She was way to young to go. R.I.P. Jamie


----------



## Addie

PattY1 said:


> I am trying to keep my mind occupied (it is not working). A friend of mine(my savior out of my abusive marriage) died yesterday. She was way to young to go. R.I.P. Jamie


 
Patty, think of it 'that she got you out of a difficult life, and now she has gone to a place of peace.' God needed her. She did the work he asked of her. Now she is getting her reward.


----------



## buckytom

well said, addie.

i'm sorry, patty. may she rest in peace.


----------



## Andy M.

PattY1 said:


> I am trying to keep my mind occupied (it is not working). A friend of mine(my savior out of my abusive marriage) died yesterday.  She was way to young to go. R.I.P. Jamie




I'm sorry for your loss.  Someone who will do what she did is a true friend.


----------



## Alix

Rubbing the sleep out of my eyes, having a cup of coffee and catching up on the night's doings. 

Correction...SPILLING a cup of coffee! Grrrr!


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> Rubbing the sleep out of my eyes, having a cup of coffee and catching up on the night's doings.
> 
> Correction...SPILLING a cup of coffee! Grrrr!


 
Just about to start drinking my first cup. Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just know you drew my name for Secret Santa.


 
Here's the Christmas Sunday Brunch menu


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> Here's the Christmas Sunday Brunch menu



Man, that is one lucky person!  Good Job!


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to decide if going back to bed and getting up on the other side will help make the day go better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Trying to decide if going back to bed and getting up on the other side will help make the day go better.



I kinda wish I had gotten up earlier today, but on the other hand, I feel rested and awake for once.  Shrek kept waking me up to ask me when I was going to get up, since HE wanted to run to the bank.  Well, I'm going to the bank, too, but they are still open this afternoon.  He went without me and now I can go do laundry, bank and wander the stores without him being ready to go home.  Method to my procrastination.


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> Trying to decide if going back to bed and getting up on the other side will help make the day go better.


Good luck, LP. I take a nap almost every day around 4pm to 7pm. Naps are great! It takes me about 30 minutes to shake off the nap when I awake, but then I always feel like the day has just started again!

I once knew a lady who was 111 years old. She told me that she accredited her longevity to taking naps every day when possible and not allowing herself to stress out over anything.

She also took ice baths every day. At the time, one of my wife's responsibilities was to help her in and out of the tub. Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PattY1 said:


> I am trying to keep my mind occupied (it is not working). A friend of mine(my savior out of my abusive marriage) died yesterday.  She was way to young to go. R.I.P. Jamie



 Life can be so hard sometimes and I'm so sorry to see you are hurting.


----------



## blissful

Pricing aluminum sulfate and neet's foot oil (or neem oil) at amazon, since I couldn't find either at the stores yesterday.
I'm going to try to tan a beaver hide with the fur on, for a hat for my son.
My first time probably won't be successful, but, if I keep trying, I might learn to do it well.
I just received a beautiful beaver fedora hat and he really loved the texture of it. He wants a man's hat though with the tied up ear flaps and the silky lining.


----------



## kezlehan

About to cook a spicy sprout stir fry. In about 10 minutes. Right now I'm watching Come Dine With Me, and drinking cider. Had a busy day Christmas shopping, so tired!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

blissful said:


> Pricing aluminum sulfate and neet's foot oil (or neem oil) at amazon, since I couldn't find either at the stores yesterday.
> I'm going to try to tan a beaver hide with the fur on, for a hat for my son.
> My first time probably won't be successful, but, if I keep trying, I might learn to do it well.
> I just received a beautiful beaver fedora hat and he really loved the texture of it. He wants a man's hat though with the tied up ear flaps and the silky lining.


 
If I were to guess for a year, I doubt that I could guess what you've decided to tackle.  What an interesting challenge.  Good luck!


----------



## blissful

tinlizzie said:


> If I were to guess for a year, I doubt that I could guess what you've decided to tackle.  What an interesting challenge.  Good luck!



TinLizzie, thank you for the compliment.
I'm on the fringes of cooking combined with chemical experiments. Like homemade soaps, laundry soaps, tailoring and designing and other strange ways to make things for my family. I really enjoyed organic chemistry and regular chemistry in college and it never ceases to amaze me what I can learn on my own at home. 
I'm nervous about trying it because I want to succeed. Luckily I have a supply of furs coming in, depending on the weather, the furs will be thick and luxurious. If I succeed or even if I am close to succeeding, I'll put up pictures to share the fun. Thank you for the encouragement!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went shopping this morning for some walnuts and pecans for my Christmas baking.  Oh my goodness, I couldn't believe the prices. Why are they so high in price?


----------



## babetoo

same old stuff these days. knitting, wrapping. today cleaning stove, i put all the drip pans, burners in dishwasher. then clean the rest. i should mop floors, but that is for another day. maybe color hair, a big maybe.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

LPBeier said:


> Trying to decide if going back to bed and getting up on the other side will help make the day go better.



Only if your bed is against the wall!


----------



## Dawgluver

PattY1 said:
			
		

> I am trying to keep my mind occupied (it is not working). A friend of mine(my savior out of my abusive marriage) died yesterday.  She was way to young to go. R.I.P. Jamie



So very sorry, Patty.  R.I.P., Jamie.


----------



## tinlizzie

blissful said:


> TinLizzie, thank you for the compliment.
> I'm on the fringes of cooking combined with chemical experiments. Like homemade soaps, laundry soaps, tailoring and designing and other strange ways to make things for my family. I really enjoyed organic chemistry and regular chemistry in college and it never ceases to amaze me what I can learn on my own at home.
> I'm nervous about trying it because I want to succeed. Luckily I have a supply of furs coming in, depending on the weather, the furs will be thick and luxurious. If I succeed or even if I am close to succeeding, I'll put up pictures to share the fun. Thank you for the encouragement!


 
I'll certainly look forward to reports of your progress.  Gosh - between getting your backstory of preparing hides (Tales of Tanning, maybe?) and the Chicken Chronicles, an exciting time is to be had here on DC.  And we mustn't slight the other adventurous posters -- the smokers (culinary, that is), the triers of parsnips and rutabagas, the picklers, the knitters and stitchers, the electronics wizards, the music makers, etc., etc.  What fun! 

Note to self:  stop complaining about technology - look what it brings you.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> I'll certainly look forward to reports of your progress. Gosh - between getting your backstory of preparing hides (Tales of Tanning, maybe?) and the Chicken Chronicles, an exciting time is to be had here on DC. And we mustn't slight the other adventurous posters -- the smokers (culinary, that is), the triers of parsnips and rutabagas, the picklers, the knitters and stitchers, the electronics wizards, the music makers, etc., etc. What fun!
> 
> Note to self: stop complaining about technology - look what it brings you.


 
More fun than a barrel of monkeys!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Man, that is one lucky person! Good Job!


 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thank you!


----------



## vitauta

61% OFF, w/free ship--$59.99!!  here's what i'll get:  2 fillets mignon, 2 top sirloin, 4 boneless pork chops, 4 steak burgers, 4 cheese-stuffed baked potatoes, 1 chocolate-lover's cake.  you folks gave omaha steaks some positive reviews a few days back, so when i saw this nice combination package and price, i just couldn't say no.  (til midnight, 12/20--nice combo for small family, no?)


----------



## Claire

I did that last year.  Wouldn't renew it, but will say it was worth the $$ we spent as a one-off.  I would also seriously consider it as a gift, especially for anyone home-bound.


----------



## babetoo

still working on gift wrapping. got slowed down on it, unexpected guest, that stayed way to long. will finish up scarf for 20 year old granddaughter.


----------



## PattY1

PattY1 said:


> I am trying to keep my mind occupied (it is not working). A friend of mine(my savior out of my abusive marriage) died yesterday.  She was way to young to go. R.I.P. Jamie




Thank you all for your condolences. I am handling it better today. She was a very unique person with a heart of gold. Forty is way to young to go.


----------



## bakechef

JoAnn L. said:


> Went shopping this morning for some walnuts and pecans for my Christmas baking.  Oh my goodness, I couldn't believe the prices. Why are they so high in price?



NC grows lots of pecans and the storms that blew through this year damaged a lot of crops, that's what I've been told.  I can get local pecans at the farmer's market for around $9, in the grocery store they are $13.

Walnuts have gone up too, my store has them on sale for $4.09 a pound all season, so I am stocking up on them, I love walnuts, and we use them a lot on salads.


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here realizing that I will be eating late tonight.


----------



## Rocklobster

Sitting here waiting for my supper to cook. Drinking a rum and Coke.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocklobster said:


> Sitting here waiting for my supper to cook. Drinking a rum and Coke.



I had to go to UTUBE and listen to the Andrews Sisters sing Rum and Coca Cola!!!  

Rum and Coca-Cola
Rum and Coca-Cola
Workin' for the Yankee dollar


----------



## babetoo

catching up on d.c. while waiting for hair color to work. i will be blond for christmas.


----------



## Rocklobster

Aunt Bea said:


> I had to go to UTUBE and listen to the Andrews Sisters sing Rum and Coca Cola!!!
> 
> Rum and Coca-Cola
> Rum and Coca-Cola
> Workin' for the Yankee dollar



Glad I could be your inspiration.


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> I had to go to UTUBE and listen to the Andrews Sisters sing Rum and Coca Cola!!!
> 
> Rum and Coca-Cola
> Rum and Coca-Cola
> Workin' for the Yankee dollar


 
Went and listened to it myself. Kinda got lost in there, like I always do in Youtube.

Here's a Flash Mob that I really enjoyed:

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vnt7euRF5Pg&feature=player_embedded*


----------



## vitauta

second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself.  i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform.  bootless.  this is not my war.  this is not my life.  it is my universe....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself.  i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform.  bootless.  this is not my war.  this is not my life.  it is my universe....



Oh, Vit.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your mom.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> still working on gift wrapping. got slowed down on it, unexpected guest, that stayed way to long. will finish up scarf for 20 year old granddaughter.


 
It wasn't me. I took a muscle relaxer, laid my head down around 2 p.m. and just woke up. It is now 8:30 p.m. If I could have stayed longer, I would have finished up your wrapping, while you finished the scarf.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I had to go to UTUBE and listen to the Andrews Sisters sing Rum and Coca Cola!!!
> 
> Rum and Coca-Cola
> Rum and Coca-Cola
> Workin' for the Yankee dollar


 
Listening to Dominic, The Italian Donkey over and over again.


----------



## Timothy

Is it just my PC or is this thread all scrunched over to the left side of anyone else's screen? It happened to me right after posting the youtube flash mob file. The rest of the site is behaving properly.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself. i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform. bootless. this is not my war. this is not my life. it is my universe....


 
Vit, you can count on the prayers from all of us. I have a group of seven friends. And when one of us is in need of prayers, it always works. My heart goes out to you and yours.


----------



## vitauta

thank you tim, dawg, and addie.  a better tomorrow....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> thank you tim, dawg, and addie. a better tomorrow....


 
Your *Circle of Prayer* is at work. 

Since I slept the day away, I will be up all night if you need anyone to talk to.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Is it just my PC or is this thread all scrunched over to the left side of anyone else's screen? It happened to me right after posting the youtube flash mob file. The rest of the site is behaving properly.


 
No it is not you. And now it is back to normal. The Grinch is to blame.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> thank you tim, dawg, and addie.  a better tomorrow....



Sending my thoughts your way, Vit!  Hugs and love!


----------



## DaveSoMD

I'm baking a ham for work.  We have a Christmas lunch at work tomorrow and a Christmas breakfast Thursday morning so I got a 6 lb ham and will slice it and split it between the two parties. 

Oh, I also just finished the last of my Christmas shopping online while I'm waiting.


----------



## JoAnn L.

vitauta said:


> second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself.  i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform.  bootless.  this is not my war.  this is not my life.  it is my universe....



I am so sorry about your mom. My heart goes out to her and to you. JoAnn


----------



## PattY1

vitauta said:


> second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself.  i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform.  bootless.  this is not my war.  this is not my life.  it is my universe....


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself.  i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform.  bootless.  this is not my war.  this is not my life.  it is my universe....



I have been in a similar situation.  We are keeping you and your mom in our thoughts.


----------



## vitauta

thank you to all of you for your kind and comforting words.  it is 53 degrees at 11:25p.m. here in c-ville!  i'm going to take a nice walk....


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> second day of sitting in the ICU with my mom who is engaged in a fierce and desperate battle for her every breath, for life itself.  i sit with knotted stomach in mindless despair--a soldier out-of-uniform.  bootless.  this is not my war.  this is not my life.  it is my universe....


Vitauta, I send my thoughts and my prayers to you and your family.  I totally relate to your situation even though ours are at different parts of the same story.  Please take some time for yourself as you won't be any good for your Mom or anyone else if you don't.

I spent the day trying to decide whether to call an ambulance for my Dad or not.  He is not eating or drinking much, slept most of the day - which in itself is not unusual, but today he actually was in bed - most other days he is dressed and in his lift chair/recliner.  His breathing is laboured, though his sat levels are very good, as are his heart rate and blood sugar but his temperature and blood pressure are a bit high, he is weak and I believe dehydrated. I was thinking when checking all of these vitals that two years ago I wouldn't have had a clue how to measure and read these numbers and now it is all too much second nature.  He is better tonight, but not much.  I will be "on duty" again tonight because my DH is pulling double shifts with his two jobs.  I would have just called the ambulance, but I know that my Dad just wants "to die".  I know that is isn't going to happen any time soon, but he wants to be at home.  

As for me, I have bottomed out.  I was trying to make last minute baking for Christmas gifts, including pastry for my tourtieres as the filling is chilled in the fridge, but I just don't have the energy or desire.  Christmas baking is usually my favourite thing in the whole world.  I keep running in my head - did I make the right call by not phoning or not.

I think this roller coaster ride has been stuck in overdrive for too long.  Veterans Affairs called today to say they would be covering the raise in his personal care and out of the blue the guy told me that Dad would probably qualify for funding if he needed to go into a facility.  Today of all days.  

I am sorry for dragging this thread down.  Like Vitauta, it is just very stressful watching a parent deteriorate like that.  He says he wants to die, but he is doing everything in his power to fight it.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm baking a ham for work.  We have a Christmas lunch at work tomorrow and a Christmas breakfast Thursday morning so I got a 6 lb ham and will slice it and split it between the two parties.
> 
> *Oh, I also just finished the last of my Christmas shopping online while I'm waiting.*



So what did you get me?


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Vitauta, I send my thoughts and my prayers to you and your family. I totally relate to your situation even though ours are at different parts of the same story. Please take some time for yourself as you won't be any good for your Mom or anyone else if you don't.
> 
> As for me, I have bottomed out. I was trying to make last minute baking for Christmas gifts, including pastry for my tourtieres as the filling is chilled in the fridge, but I just don't have the energy or desire. Christmas baking is usually my favourite thing in the whole world. I keep running in my head - did I make the right call by not phoning or not.


 
The hardest part of having to make these decisions is knowing that to honor the wishes of your loved one is going to cause a great deal of pain for you. But try to keep in mind that it is the wishes of your loved one that is important, not yours. In my heart, I have to say, you have made the right decision in allowing him to pass in his home, than in a sterile hospital setting. 

My youngest son is a Physician Assistant. He is my medical proxy and knows my wishes. When I had my heart attack last week, the hospital called him and he made sure, against all his training that there was a DNR in place. All my children know my wishes. They may not be what they want to do, but I remind them that it is me in that bed, not them. When my daughter-in-law died last year, my son had to make the decision to pull the plug. Her siblings were there along with her sons. They were so against his decision. But he still feels that he made the right decision. 

My heart goes out to you and I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> So what did you get me?



Oh, just a little something for your yard.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Vitauta, I send my thoughts and my prayers to you and your family.  I totally relate to your situation even though ours are at different parts of the same story.  Please take some time for yourself as you won't be any good for your Mom or anyone else if you don't.
> 
> I spent the day trying to decide whether to call an ambulance for my Dad or not.  He is not eating or drinking much, slept most of the day - which in itself is not unusual, but today he actually was in bed - most other days he is dressed and in his lift chair/recliner.  His breathing is laboured, though his sat levels are very good, as are his heart rate and blood sugar but his temperature and blood pressure are a bit high, he is weak and I believe dehydrated. I was thinking when checking all of these vitals that two years ago I wouldn't have had a clue how to measure and read these numbers and now it is all too much second nature.  He is better tonight, but not much.  I will be "on duty" again tonight because my DH is pulling double shifts with his two jobs.  I would have just called the ambulance, but I know that my Dad just wants "to die".  I know that is isn't going to happen any time soon, but he wants to be at home.
> 
> As for me, I have bottomed out.  I was trying to make last minute baking for Christmas gifts, including pastry for my tourtieres as the filling is chilled in the fridge, but I just don't have the energy or desire.  Christmas baking is usually my favourite thing in the whole world.  I keep running in my head - did I make the right call by not phoning or not.
> 
> I think this roller coaster ride has been stuck in overdrive for too long.  Veterans Affairs called today to say they would be covering the raise in his personal care and out of the blue the guy told me that Dad would probably qualify for funding if he needed to go into a facility.  Today of all days.
> 
> I am sorry for dragging this thread down.  Like Vitauta, it is just very stressful watching a parent deteriorate like that.  He says he wants to die, but he is doing everything in his power to fight it.



As long as what you are doing is what is best for your Dad, you are making the right decisions.  I'm not there in body, but I am with you in spirit.  Remember to take care of yourself, too!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As long as what you are doing is what is best for your Dad, you are making the right decisions.  I'm not there in body, but I am with you in spirit.  Remember to take care of yourself, too!



Thanks, Princess.  I think the taking care of myself part is the tough part.  I am not sleeping, eating properly and my mind is in 23 places at once.

However, my best friend is taking me to a local tea room today.  I have heard about it but never been there and am as excited as a little kid!  DH is NOT doing a double shift today so he can stay with Dad and let me go. 

Before that I need to make pastry and get her tourtiere finished, take the dogs to the groomers (Violet gets a manicure/pedicure  and Joie gets the "full meal deal"), be here for the cleaning ladies and pack up goodies for them.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> Oh, just a little something for your yard.......


Thanks, I needed to upgrade my avatar from last year's model!


----------



## Andy M.

Exterminator Guy is here.  Critters seem to like our attic.  We fought bats for a wile before he got all the holes plugged.  Last week SO heard a critter scuffling around a couple of times so we called for Exterminator Guy.  He's up in the attic right now doing his stuff.  He suspects a squirrel or flying squirrel.


----------



## kezlehan

Watching Knowing. I knew this mistake. There's only 2 Nicolas Cage movies I like, and that's National Treasure 1 and 2. This is dreadful.


----------



## Rocklobster

Putting strings on guitars. I have refinished my sons first acoustic guitar we bought him years ago. It has been sitting in the basement, neglected, battleworn from years of gigging, with two strings, sweat stains and grime build up, missing a few pieces. I cleaned it up, replaced the missing pieces and am restringing it and will re-gift him his own gift.
And I am putting new ones on my daughters also, after a spit shine....


----------



## Dawgluver

Took the day off.  Just putzing around, getting ready for the holidays.


----------



## tinlizzie

Vit and LP, please remember that our thoughts are with you and hoping at least a small measure of peace of mind is yours.


----------



## babetoo

taking a easy day. will finish scarf in about an hour. then clean up all my wrapping mess. i was determined to finish yesterday. so when i ran out of scotch tape, i fired up my glue gun. i worked as manager of a hallmark for seven years, so when i wrap i use lots of scotch tape, makes a smoother wrap. my family always jokes about how my presents are wrapped. wait, til they get  a hot glued package.


----------



## vitauta

i am absolutely beside myself with renewed hope and euphoria today!!  yayy!!  my deepest gratitude to you good people who expressed your caring , thoughts and prayers for me and my mom yesterday.  

while mom still remains gravely ill in the icu today, there was (to me) a stunning reversal in her condition overnight.  yes, she still has pneumonia, blood clots, and stress on all her major organs, but there has been improvement in ALL these areas according to her lab work and other tests.  today mom is engaged, smiling and talking to me.  she doesn't feel great, but she is forward-looking and ready to continue the good fight!  

so what do you do when you're in the hospital icu and feel like celebrating?  well, we threw a party, just mom and me, in her romm, #1038 at mjh!!  first i raided the patient's snack kitchen, which is generously stocked with juices, sodas, ice cream, jello, etc., etc.  then, for junk food i hit the vending machines, for moi. 
i fed mom spoons of crushed-up cherry popsicle, orange jello and ice chips.  i told her about the shari's chocolate-covered strawberries waiting for her at home.  she got this look of absolute joy and anticipation.  meanwhile, i gorged myself scooping vanilla ice cream with fritos, chocolate with pretzels, and guzzled down two mini cans of soda pop--the first junk food and/or soda in over a year.  but, if not now, When??!!

i finally promised to bring her a chocolate strawberry to her room when she is declared eligible to eat it--a goal to anticipate and strive for....we are a long way from being out of the woods, but at least the beginnings of a pathway are emerging in view as a marker to follow....


----------



## Dawgluver

Vit, that's just wonderful news!


----------



## Rocklobster

Dawgluver said:


> Vit, that's just wonderful news!


Yes! I second that.


----------



## PattY1

vitauta said:


> i am absolutely beside myself with renewed hope and euphoria today!!  Yayy!!  My deepest gratitude to you good people who expressed your caring , thoughts and prayers for me and my mom yesterday.
> 
> While mom still remains gravely ill in the icu today, there was (to me) a stunning reversal in her condition overnight.  Yes, she still has pneumonia, blood clots, and stress on all her major organs, but there has been improvement in all these areas according to her lab work and other tests.  Today mom is engaged, smiling and talking to me.  She doesn't feel great, but she is forward-looking and ready to continue the good fight!
> 
> So what do you do when you're in the hospital icu and feel like celebrating?  Well, we threw a party, just mom and me, in her romm, #1038 at mjh!!  First i raided the patient's snack kitchen, which is generously stocked with juices, sodas, ice cream, jello, etc., etc.  Then, for junk food i hit the vending machines, for moi.
> i fed mom spoons of crushed-up cherry popsicle, orange jello and ice chips.  I told her about the shari's chocolate-covered strawberries waiting for her at home.  She got this look of absolute joy and anticipation.  Meanwhile, i gorged myself scooping vanilla ice cream with fritos, chocolate with pretzels, and guzzled down two mini cans of soda pop--the first junk food and/or soda in over a year.  But, if not now, when??!!
> 
> I finally promised to bring her a chocolate strawberry to her room when she is declared eligible to eat it--a goal to anticipate and strive for....we are a long way from being out of the woods, but at least the beginnings of a pathway are emerging in view as a marker to follow....



View attachment 12651View attachment 12651


----------



## Andy M.

Vit, FANTASTIC!


----------



## Timothy

Vitauta, you've given us all wonderful news! I can almost feel your joy!

I hope your Mom's recovery continues rapidly. Let us all know when she finally gets that chocolate covered strawberry!


----------



## pacanis

Glad to see the turnaround, Vit.


----------



## JoAnn L.

vitauta said:


> i am absolutely beside myself with renewed hope and euphoria today!!  yayy!!  my deepest gratitude to you good people who expressed your caring , thoughts and prayers for me and my mom yesterday.
> 
> while mom still remains gravely ill in the icu today, there was (to me) a stunning reversal in her condition overnight.  yes, she still has pneumonia, blood clots, and stress on all her major organs, but there has been improvement in ALL these areas according to her lab work and other tests.  today mom is engaged, smiling and talking to me.  she doesn't feel great, but she is forward-looking and ready to continue the good fight!
> 
> so what do you do when you're in the hospital icu and feel like celebrating?  well, we threw a party, just mom and me, in her romm, #1038 at mjh!!  first i raided the patient's snack kitchen, which is generously stocked with juices, sodas, ice cream, jello, etc., etc.  then, for junk food i hit the vending machines, for moi.
> i fed mom spoons of crushed-up cherry popsicle, orange jello and ice chips.  i told her about the shari's chocolate-covered strawberries waiting for her at home.  she got this look of absolute joy and anticipation.  meanwhile, i gorged myself scooping vanilla ice cream with fritos, chocolate with pretzels, and guzzled down two mini cans of soda pop--the first junk food and/or soda in over a year.  but, if not now, When??!!
> 
> i finally promised to bring her a chocolate strawberry to her room when she is declared eligible to eat it--a goal to anticipate and strive for....we are a long way from being out of the woods, but at least the beginnings of a pathway are emerging in view as a marker to follow....



Vit, thanks for letting us know about your mom. I am so glad you put a smile on her face, YOU are a very special daughter.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, I needed to upgrade my avatar from last year's model!




Cool!  I'm glad you like it...now everyone sing...

loo loo loo looloo loo loo loo.

*breath*

loo loo loo loolooo loo loo


----------



## pacanis

I took my oldest dog into the vet today. She'll be 12 years old Christmas Eve. I was expecting the worse, kidneys going, and was relieved to hear it was only diabetes insipidus, which has nothing to do with sugar levels at all. So now she gets a drop of medicine in her eye everyday. And I got the OK to up her dose of aspirin rather than going the rimadyl route for her arthritus.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> I took my oldest dog into the vet today. She'll be 12 years old Christmas Eve. I was expecting the worse, kidneys going, and was relieved to hear it was only diabetes insipidus, which has nothing to do with sugar levels at all. So now she gets a drop of medicine in her eye everyday. And I got the OK to up her dose of aspirin rather than going the rimadyl route for her arthritus.



Great news, Pac!  Old dogs are the best.  So glad the meds are easy.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I took my oldest dog into the vet today. She'll be 12 years old Christmas Eve. I was expecting the worse, kidneys going, and was relieved to hear it was only diabetes insipidus, which has nothing to do with sugar levels at all. So now she gets a drop of medicine in her eye everyday. And I got the OK to up her dose of aspirin rather than going the rimadyl route for her arthritus.



That's good news, Fred.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> taking a easy day. will finish scarf in about an hour. then clean up all my wrapping mess. i was determined to finish yesterday. so when i ran out of scotch tape, i fired up my glue gun. i worked as manager of a hallmark for seven years, so when i wrap i use lots of scotch tape, makes a smoother wrap. my family always jokes about how my presents are wrapped. wait, til they get  a hot glued package.



Snicker!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks.
She's got so much life in her I was really worried. Her time will come too soon as it is.


----------



## Alix

Their time is ALWAYS too short pacanis. Seems a few of us are feeling that the last few months. Glad its an easy fix. 

vitauta, I've not been online for a bit, I'm so glad your mom has improved. Its scary. Prayers and thoughts going up for you. 

I'm going to have a nap. I'm tired physically and emotionally, it was a tough day at work today.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I know how you feel, Alix... being tired physically and emotionally.  I can't sleep or relax.  So, I cook... that relaxes me.


----------



## Alix

VB, wanna grab a virtual cup of tea and share your troubles? A burden shared is a burden lifted. We need a thread like that.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Alix said:


> VB, wanna grab a virtual cup of tea and share your troubles? A burden shared is a burden lifted. We need a thread like that.


 My Grandma passed away yesterday.  My family wants me to come home, but my eyes are so swollen from crying, i can't even see.


----------



## Timothy

Vanilla Bean said:


> My Grandma passed away yesterday. My family wants me to come home, but my eyes are so swollen from crying, i can't even see.


Losing a Grandma is even harder than losing a parent, in a way. Grandmas have a special place in our hearts that can never be filled again by any other person.

My condolences, VB. Remember all of those wonderful memories of your Grandma.

My best wishes to you and yours.


----------



## Dawgluver

Vanilla Bean said:
			
		

> My Grandma passed away yesterday.  My family wants me to come home, but my eyes are so swollen from crying, i can't even see.



So very sorry, VB.  My heartfelt sympathies.  Take some time to collect yourself.

My Grandma was the most important person in my world, and losing her was devastating.  Hugs to you.


----------



## PattY1

Vanilla Bean said:


> My Grandma passed away yesterday.  My family wants me to come home, but my eyes are so swollen from crying, i can't even see.


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> My Grandma passed away yesterday. My family wants me to come home, but my eyes are so swollen from crying, i can't even see.


 
You won't be the only one with swollen eyes. You need to cry. It is the first stage of grief. And you need to return home so that you can receive the comfort you need, and can only get from family members. 

Just try to keep remembering that God put your grandmother here with a purpose in mind. She fulfilled God wishes and now he wants her to come home, just like your family wants you at their side. They need to reach out to you and share their grief with you. This is your chance to share your memories of your grandmother and to say goodby to her. 

A nice cold cloth will reduce the swelling. And time will reduce the pain you are feeling. But you will never forget her. Grandmothers always have a special place in our hearts. 

When my daughter died, I gathered her five children to me. Her youngest one was only an infant and doesn't remeber her mother. But as her grandmother, I am now able to pass on good memories to her. Just like your family wants to share theirs with you. Go to your family and let them embrace you with love.


----------



## buckytom

my deepest condolences, beanie.


----------



## pacanis

That's sad, VB.


----------



## Rocklobster

Vanilla Bean said:


> My Grandma passed away yesterday.  My family wants me to come home, but my eyes are so swollen from crying, i can't even see.


My condolences....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My condolences VB.  Take the time you need and know we have your back.  {{{VanillaBean}}}


----------



## Andy M.

VB, I'm so sorry for your loss.  You are in our thoughts.


----------



## JoAnn L.

VB, my sympathy and warmest thoughts are with you. May your memories of your grandma give you comfort at this time of sorrow. JoAnn


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thank you, everybody.  I guess what really put me over the edge is I received a Christmas card from her with money inside.  I'm okay, and I'm trying to stay busy,


----------



## Timothy

Vanilla Bean said:


> Thank you, everybody. I guess what really put me over the edge is I received a Christmas card from her with money inside. I'm okay, and I'm trying to stay busy,


 
I clearly remember the day my sister called me to tell me my Grammy had passed. It shook me hard. She was the first family member to pass into the afterlife that I'd ever experienced at the time. I was a mess for a couple of days before I could again put everything into perspective.

The hurt in your heart will fade with time. Remember the good times with her and your love for her. That will keep your heart warm for the rest of your life. As long as she is always in your heart, she'll never be entirely gone. Part of her is in you.


----------



## Alix

Awww VB, I'm so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winding down, have a long day tomorrow and hoping I can stay busy.  Shrek has a thing at the music store and he won't be done until I've been ready to go home for 2 hours...


----------



## tinlizzie

My condolences, VB.


----------



## LPBeier

I haven't been online for a few days and just saw this VB.  I am sending you my sincerest condolences and warmest hugs through the Peace Arch.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready to take Dad into the city to pick up his new hearing aids!  This is big as his hearing has gotten worse in the last two years.  These ones have a remote control for the volume!

While there I will make my final stop to my favourite bulk food store - they sell everything literally from soup to nuts!  And that is what I am getting.  A 12 bean soup mix for my ham bone and some almonds and cashews for dinner! 

I will also pick up DH's gluten free bread and buns next door and then Dad and I will grab some lunch before heading back over the bridge.


----------



## Timothy

Got the new Deep Fryer setup and I'm off to the store for oil, veggies and shrimp. Tonights meal will be fried shrimp, deep fried jalapenos, and whatever veggies strike my fancy at the store.


----------



## pacanis

I just made a four gun shop loop. One store I haven't been in yet was closed. The nerve, lol. Nothing caught my fancy.


----------



## vitauta

stopped at mickey d's on my way home from visiting my mom at the hospital.  i was starving.  i hadn't been to mcdonald's for three years.  i ordered french fries.  they didn't taste awful, but way worse than fresh-made fries should ever taste.  utterly forgettable!!  what have they done to their fries at mickey dees?  sad....


----------



## babetoo

heading for bed. made sugar cookies today. got the cake pops in the first stage. takes me longer that it used to. i get tired quickly. tried to cheer myself up with baking, didn't work!


----------



## Addie

Getting soused with some good folk.


----------



## Addie

So I am standing at the kitchen sink peeling apples galore. It dawns on me that I have not put any Christmas music on this year. So I go and get the TV remote and put on Channel 500 or something close. It plays just music, no action. It does give you the title of what is playing at that moment. There, that's more like it. So while I am working on getting the pie goods taken care of I also start cooking and rendering the salt pork for the corn chowder. Next come the onions. I am just multitasking all over the place. I go to get the cans of evaporated milk and cream style corn. Oh oh! Only one can of milk. Have to call son #1. I look at my counters. I need to concentrate on one thing at a time. It will have to be the apple pie. In the meantime I am enjoying the Christmas music. Perry Como, Burl Ives, Al Martino, etc. I am having a great time. Must go. Have to roll out the dough and cut our the little leaves for decoration. I am finally getting that Christmas spirit.


----------



## Addie

Even though you are out of school, it is amazing how smart you get as you age.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Even though you are out of school, it is amazing how smart you get as you age.



The old saying.

In school the lesson comes first and the test comes later.
In life the test comes first and the lesson comes later


----------



## roadfix

I am at work and will close shop at 5 today.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just waiting for my grandson to come so he can spend Christmas Eve with us for supper and the gift opening and then he has to go home to spend the rest of the night and Christmas day with his mother.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting, still trying to get my first cup of coffee down.  Just now remembered to pull the Salmon from the freezer.


----------



## Andy M.

Just talked to SO in Baltimore (@BWI).  She's awaiting a plane change to Tampa.  Her family is really excited she's coming and have a lot planned for her brief visit.


----------



## pacanis

I closed at noon, Roadfix. I shouldn't have even been open today...

I just got back from the hardware store, where I picked up a bunch of stuff for a room I am turning into my man cave. First thing on order is putting up the three floodlight fixture. Let there be light. I picked up some stuff I can give my recently acquired rifles a good bath in, too. The Russians packed these things away in cosmoline and it all needs thoroughly removed. Especially a couple of them. First I am going to sit here and relax for a few minutes, go shoot a little out back, then I will get to work.


----------



## LPBeier

I have chocolate tempered and ready to make DH some new peanut clusters (special, read expensive, organic dark chocolate with none of the bad stuff) to make up for the fact I accidentally gave his to the staff at the Vet's office instead of the regular chocolate/butterscotch variety. 

I am also trying to get up the nerve to venture into the rain with all our recycling.  There is a pickup today at noon and then not another one until Wednesday - with all the Christmas wrap, boxes and food containers it is over flowing by the 26th!


----------



## Rocklobster

Sitting here in a cold house. Just arrived at the house a while ago and am running the heaters. It was 6.5 celcius, (in the mid 40's) inside when I arrived this morning. Of course we had to have one of the coldest nights of the year so far. -24c (-10F) last night. There is a wall furnace in the old part that is keeping it fine in there, but the new addition is the part which is heated by the kaput furnace, so things are a bit chilly. I have a great infared heater that does a good job.  Ran the water, shut the pump and opened all faucets, now I am hanging out waiting for it to heat up a bit more and I can get going. You know it is cold inside when your Malamute wants to go sit outside


----------



## Maidrite

I am here driving you all nuts..............LOL sorry, but you asked what I was doing right now LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Maidrite said:


> I am here driving you all nuts..............LOL sorry, but you asked what I was doing right now LOL



Maidrite, you could never drive me nuts (I bought a one way ticket years ago ), it is just good to see you here.

Right now I am procrastinating on going to the kitchen to get on with all the prep.


----------



## Maidrite

LPBeier said:


> Maidrite, you could never drive me nuts (I bought a one way ticket years ago ), it is just good to see you here.
> 
> Right now I am procrastinating on going to the kitchen to get on with all the prep.



Me too


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I closed at noon, Roadfix. I shouldn't have even been open today...
> 
> I just got back from the hardware store, where I picked up a bunch of stuff for a room I am turning into my man cave. First thing on order is putting up the three floodlight fixture. Let there be light. I picked up some stuff I can give my recently acquired rifles a good bath in, too. The Russians packed these things away in cosmoline and it all needs thoroughly removed. Especially a couple of them. First I am going to sit here and relax for a few minutes, go shoot a little out back, then I will get to work.


 
I hope that's not code-speak for killing a kangaroo.


----------



## babetoo

going to jump in the shower. then will pack up what i am taking to the party tonight. need to clean up the mess i made with the cake pops.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Maidrite, you could never drive me nuts (I bought a one way ticket years ago ), it is just good to see you here.
> 
> Right now I am procrastinating on going to the kitchen to get on with all the prep.


 
Well, I got the apple pie done and most of the prep done for the corn chowder. Just waiting for Son #1 to bring me the evaporated milk I need. 

I received a little package tied on to my door handle this morning. It was from one of my neighbors. On it was a tag that said;
HOLIDAY WISH LIST:
An elastic to stretch beyond your current limits
An eraser to take away all those little mistakes
A marble for the days you feel you've lost yours  (my favorite one)
A penny so you'll never be completely broke
A string to keep it together when it all seems to be falling apart
A hug and a kiss to remind you someone cars about you
Happy Holidays.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well, I got the apple pie done and most of the prep done for the corn chowder. Just waiting for Son #1 to bring me the evaporated milk I need.
> 
> I received a little package tied on to my door handle this morning. It was from one of my neighbors. On it was a tag that said;
> HOLIDAY WISH LIST:
> An elastic to stretch beyond your current limits
> An eraser to take away all those little mistakes
> A marble for the days you feel you've lost yours  (my favorite one)
> A penny so you'll never be completely broke
> A string to keep it together when it all seems to be falling apart
> A hug and a kiss to remind you someone cars about you
> Happy Holidays.



Addie,

If yer not using that marble could I borrow it?  

That is cute.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> If yer not using that marble could I borrow it?
> 
> That is cute.


 
Sure. I like the state I am in. You can even keep it. My brain is only big enough for one marble. And if I give you my marble, I have a valid excuse and can say I lost all of mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back a bit ago from silly shopping (didn't need anything, just went to watch the crowds) and picking up Shrek's Christmas present.  He's all excited and playing with it.  It's a new Dobro.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Sure. I like the state I am in. You can even keep it. My brain is only big enough for one marble. And if I give you my marble, I have a valid excuse and can say I lost all of mine.


 
You two ladies are cracking me up! Both of you make me think of a fox talking to the hens. I'm confident in saying that I think both of you have a full set of marbles and each of them are sharply clear catseyes!

Playing marbles was a big thing when I was about 10. All the kids took the game very seriously.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> You two ladies are cracking me up! Both of you make me think of a fox talking to the hens. I'm confident in saying that I think both of you have a full set of marbles and each of them are sharply clear catseyes!
> 
> Playing marbles was a big thing when I was about 10. All the kids took the game very seriously.


 

Children's play is very serious work.


----------



## LPBeier

Timothy said:


> You two ladies are cracking me up! Both of you make me think of a fox talking to the hens. I'm confident in saying that I think both of you have a full set of marbles and each of them are sharply clear catseyes!
> 
> Playing marbles was a big thing when I was about 10. All the kids took the game very seriously.



I wasn't very good at sports in my early years but I was VERY good at marbles.  With the help of my Dad I built this board that had lots of holes where you shot your marble through and earned that many marbles.  The guys loved it because it was very easy to win.  Then I would challenge them to a game or two and would win everything back and then some.  It was very humiliating being beat by a girl in those days.....specially when they fell for it over and over! 

So I guess you could say I had all my marbles in those days......I just don't remember now where I put them!


----------



## Somebunny

I'm relaxing with an icy Christmas beer!  Still have things to do, but felt like taking a few moments for me.  Since we are not entertaining this year and we don't go to DD's until boxing day, (oops the 26th) I don't have to be in a rush.  DH is still in the shop working on granddaughters play kitchen, after my break I will finish preparing dinner and after we eat I will put the finishing touches on the wee little kitchen curtains and make sure that it is all ready to go.


----------



## vitauta

i watched a three generation norwegian family working together on a lefse demonstration.  big mess, big fun!  i think i would like this potato-based flatbread.  it can be served as a sweet bread, with butter and sugar, or as a savory treat, with rich gravied meatballs....


----------



## Claire

Vitauta, you need to go to North Dakota.  White food rules there. Actually, lefse isn't that different from a flour tortilla (OK, no one blast me out the DC community!).  It is the lutifisk that will just kill  your tastebuds for all eternity!  (OK, OK, we all have our loves).


----------



## Claire

I'm sitting here on a got-my-husband-and-dog-to-go-to-bed-early break.  Had a lovely Christmas Eve.  A friend from out of town turned 90 today, and there will be a big party later in the week for him, but we wanted to have him over on the day to sip some bubbly.  Sent everyone early, made tourtiere for hubby and me, then husband started drooping and I sent him to bed super-early (8 p.m.!) and am just playing here with DC, having a glass of wine, and more or less relaxing and indulging myself for the rest of the season.


----------



## buckytom

3 gifts left to wrap. yay!

i almost ran out of paper wrapping up the goalie equipment for my boy. lol, i think he'll recognize the stick even before he unwraps it.

dw came down to say goodnight and wanted an early gift, so i gave her the gift set of burberry body (perfume) that i got for her. smells really nice.

the meatballs and sausage are in the fridge gettin' happy, the video camera is at the ready, stockings are stuffed and all of the gifts are under the tree. 

well, except for those last three. if i can't find gift wrap, i guess i'll resort to aluminum foil or newspaper. santa won't mind, i'm sure.

merry christmas, everyone.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky you are a little ahead of me!  I have the dog presents to wrap but can't because Joie is camped out on the couch, across from the gift wrap container.....do you think he knows?   Nah!   I still have to insert one more picture into Dad's collage frame and make a certificate for the magazine subscription I am giving DH as it hasn't arrived yet.  But both of those are 5 minute jobs and then just wrapping.

I just finished the eggnog pastry cream and dry ingredients for my IHOP eggnog pancake knock-offs!  I just have to get up in time to make them for Dad by 7:30 am.  I made a few adjustments to my recipes to make them diabetic friendly but I am sure they will taste close to the original....better I hope!

I got the cups ready for my mandarin upside down cupcakes (actually using small ramekins).  I am using the scratch cake I posted for Andy awhile back and have a bought mix for a gluten free version.  The box isn't cheating - they are much better than scratch GF cakes!

I think I can call it a night and still be able to get everything done tomorrow.  Night all and Merry Christmas (happy Hanukkah, Kwanza, etc.).


----------



## Andy M.

Relaxing and drinking a cup of (Dunkin Donuts) coffee.  Just about everything I can do is done except for a little bit of prep work.  Got an apple pie in the oven.

Just talked to SO and she and her family are on the way to Orlando.  They had Christmas dinner last night.  Their dinner tonight will be at the House of Blues.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating a lemon muffin with a cup of Green Mountain coffee.  Need to convince Shrek to change the channel to the Science Channel for the Firefly Marathon.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I put together some things for us for a finger-food brunch and now I'm watching A Christmas Story ( the lamp just got broken).  

Oh, and I'm waiting on the butter to soften so I can make some gingerbread.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating a lemon muffin with a cup of Green Mountain coffee.  Need to convince Shrek to change the channel to the Science Channel for the Firefly Marathon.


PF, I am not awake - I read the email notification of this and only saw "I am eating a lemon".  My thoughts were "is this some weird Montana Christmas tradition?"


----------



## blissful

DaveSoMD said:


> I put together some things for us for a finger-food brunch and now I'm watching A Christmas Story ( the lamp just got broken).



Yes, and "I don't know what happened, I was just watering my plant". 

He's beating up the bully now.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> I put together some things for us for a finger-food brunch and now I'm watching A Christmas Story ( the lamp just got broken).
> 
> Oh, and I'm waiting on the butter to soften so I can make some gingerbread.



I have it taped and will watch it as I wrap the last of the presents.  My movie traditions - Jack Frost on the 23rd, Scrooged on Christmas Eve and A Christmas Story on Christmas Day (the lamp part is one of my favourites of course!).


----------



## Addie

I am sitting her and can't stop laughing. My oldest son sent me a picture of his Maltese dog dressed in a Matha Stewart lounging robe that someone gave him. He also got a smokinig jacket and a sweat shirt with little pockets where you and I would put our hands for warmth. This silly dog stands on both front legs when he is outside doing his thing.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I am sitting her and can't stop laughing. My oldest son sent me a picture of his Maltese dog dressed in a Matha Stewart lounging robe that someone gave him. He also got a smokinig jacket and a sweat shirt with little pockets where you and I would put our hands for warmth. This silly dog stands on both front legs when he is outside doing his thing.


By "doing his thing", I can only imagine you mean what dogs go outside to do. He stands on his FRONT legs to do this? That must get just a bit messy. Ya got a pic of that happening?


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> I have it taped and will watch it as I wrap the last of the presents.  My movie traditions - Jack Frost on the 23rd, Scrooged on Christmas Eve and A Christmas Story on Christmas Day (the lamp part is one of my favourites of course!).



The TV station TBS runs A Christmas Story non-stop from Christmas Eve through Christmas Day.   ABC Family is running all the Christmas specials...I'll be putting that on later this afternoon.  I HAVE to get my Heat Miser and Snow Miser fix again.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> By "doing his thing", I can only imagine you mean what dogs go outside to do. He stands on his FRONT legs to do this? That must get just a bit messy. Ya got a pic of that happening?


 
I have a video, but I can't seem to upload it. I am not good at doing those things. I have seen it with my own eyes also.

This dog gives me more laughs. He will not let me sing. I am lucky if I get two notes out before he attacks me. I keep a bowl of water here for him. If I don't place it back in just the right spot, he will nip at my ankles to move it. And if it is empty, he picks it up and puts it right in the middle of the doorway so I don't miss it.


----------



## blissful

One of our previous male pomeranians--acted that way too, like he was trained in a circus walking on his front paws when he 'did his thing'. He was such a show off! No mess and very funny.


----------



## Timothy

blissful said:


> One of our previous male pomeranians--acted that way too, like he was trained in a circus walking on his front paws when he 'did his thing'. He was such a show off! No mess and very funny.


 
That's really weird. Seems like he would pee all over himself. Forget pooping with his butt up in the air! Ha! I'll bet that was worth a laugh!


----------



## blissful

It's not really weird, many breeds learn this trick.

Search youtube dog walking on front paws and you'll see dozens of videos.


----------



## Timothy

blissful said:


> It's not really weird, many breeds learn this trick.
> 
> Search youtube dog walking on front paws and you'll see dozens of videos.


 
My Dog Walking on his front legs / hands while peeing in circles - YouTube

That's pretty weird to me! Talk about the hardest way to do something!


----------



## taxlady

I betcha it's mostly small dogs that do this. Dogs try to cover up pee from other dogs. If a taller dog peed on a tree before a smaller dog, the smaller dog will try really hard to get his pee to cover the taller pee spot. This probably lets the dog get his pee higher than just lifting a leg.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well, I gotta jump in the shower and make myself beautiful!

Think Rula Lenska the polish princess from Poland!

Remember her?


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Well, I gotta jump in the shower and make myself beautiful!
> 
> Think Rula Lenska the polish princess from Poland!
> 
> Remember her?



I remember Rula Lenska. I had no idea she was a Polish princess. Was she? I thought she was a marketing invention. Was it hairspray she advertised?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I remember Rula Lenska. I had no idea she was a Polish princess. Was she? I thought she was a marketing invention. Was it hairspray she advertised?


 
 I thought she was an opera singer.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I thought she was an opera singer.


 

Rula Lenska (born Countess Roza-Marie Leopoldyna Lubienska, 30 September 1947) is an English actress. Best known for her work in the United Kingdom, she is remembered in the United States for a television advert that presented her as a celebrity, even though she was not widely known in the US at the time the advert was produced.

She has appeared extensively on television in the UK and is notable for her red hair and "40 a day" voice. She is divorced from actor Dennis Waterman.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished watching the Queen's Christmas message.


----------



## babetoo

getting packed up, food and gifts, to go to my granddaughters house for dinner. all my great grand babies will be there

oh and a christmas story is on the television.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm just sitting down, dinner is cooking and will be done soon.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Watching a Dr Who marathon...I just checked on dinner and it will be another 45 minutes - 1 hour until it is ready.


----------



## taxlady

Waiting for a friend to show up, so we can start boiling the pasta. The sauce is ready. The garlic bread just needs to be heated. DH forgot that today was Sunday and that they had planned on having food at a Japanese restaurant tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

Daughters and family left about an hour ago.  The first half load in my half broken diswhasher is running and I'm watching 60 Minutes.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Just finished watching the Queen's Christmas message.


 
I didn't know it was broadcaast in this country also. I assume those of you who live in Canada, get her broadcast. I haven't been listening to any news today. Any report on how Prince Philip is doing? The last I heard was that he was rushed to the hospital with chest pains. 

I don't know how the average British subject feels, but I would hate to see the Monarchy end.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I watched a couple of episodes of Roseanne, then The Honeymooners.  They were Christmas shows.  I only made it through part of The Honeymooners and dozed off.  After doing a few dishes, once I woke up, I made Mark's lunch for tomorrow and fed the cat.


----------



## kezlehan

It's 4am, I've been awake since 2.30am, because I passed out from belly fullness after eating dinner last night pretty early. Think we finished eating at about 6.30pm and I fell asleep on the sofa until 10pm, then made my way to bed. I'm going to be tired tonight!


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> British *subject*


 
my feelings are summed up in that term. 

thank god we're of the people, by the people... not subjects.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I didn't know it was broadcaast in this country also. I assume those of you who live in Canada, get her broadcast. I haven't been listening to any news today. Any report on how Prince Philip is doing? The last I heard was that he was rushed to the hospital with chest pains.
> 
> I don't know how the average British subject feels, but I would hate to see the Monarchy end.



I watched it on the computer.


----------



## taxlady

Why do Yankees so often refer to the Queen of England as "The Queen" and the English monarchy as "the monarchy"? Are you guys that tied to England? There are other queens and other monarchies.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Why do Yankees so often refer to the Queen of England as "The Queen" and the English monarchy as "the monarchy"? Are you guys that tied to England? There are other queens and other monarchies.




I can't speak for the Yankees, I'm a Red Sox fan.  The British monarchy is a favorite topic here.  It's porbably fairy tale related.  We all grew up hearing stories of kings and castles, palaces, Prince Charming, and beautiful princesses.

It's natural for the British monarchy to be the one we focus on because the British are the most like us due to language.


----------



## pacanis

I don't refer to them at all 
But if I did it would be the Queen of England or the British Monarchy. I don't know them well enough to be on a first name basis.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I don't refer to them at all
> But if I did it would be the Queen of England...




I think she gave up the right to a formal reference after she came out with that hit song about 'rocking me'.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Why do Yankees so often refer to the Queen of England as "The Queen" and the English monarchy as "the monarchy"? Are you guys that tied to England? There are other queens and other monarchies.



Not many of those other queens oversee a monarchy or commonwealth made up of 54 independent nations.  Betty put the Q in Queen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She is Queen Elizabeth, she is The Queen.  If we were speaking of any other queen, she would still be The Queen.  I guess I don't understand the problem with using proper grammar.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She is Queen Elizabeth, she is The Queen.  If we were speaking of any other queen, she would still be The Queen.  I guess I don't understand the problem with using proper grammar.



Not a problem of grammar. I just find it odd for a USAian person to say "The Queen" without further description and assume that the rest of us know they mean Queen Elizabeth II of England and not the queen of some other country. It's not like she is your queen. If a Canadian says "The Queen" without further description I assume they mean Queen E, because she is our queen. If a Dane says, "The Queen", I assume that person means Queen Margrethe II of Denmark.

If there has already been mention of a specific queen, then saying "the queen" seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Why do Yankees so often refer to the Queen of England as "The Queen" and the English monarchy as "the monarchy"? Are you guys that tied to England? There are other queens and other monarchies.


 
Our history is tied very strongly to England. Remember we fought two wars against England. The first war was against a king that eventually went mad.


----------



## roadfix

Since we wrapped up X'mas festivities on X'mas Eve I had X'mas Day pretty much to just relax and do whatever.  I spent part of the day forming, rebar'ing, and pouring a concrete slab in one area of the patio.  In the evening we stayed in, ate leftovers, and watched movies.


----------



## pacanis

I just tried out that 1946 Spanish Mauser I bought last week. Smooth as glass action abd boy does she kick, lol. Fun gun.
I wasn't very happy with my grouping at 100 yds though. I am blaming it on my mind being on The Queen...


----------



## Timothy

roadfix said:


> Since we wrapped up X'mas festivities on X'mas Eve I had X'mas Day pretty much to just relax and do whatever. I spent part of the day forming, rebar'ing, and pouring a concrete slab in one area of the patio. In the evening we stayed in, ate leftovers, and watched movies.


 
Wow, relaxing while pouring a concrete pad...

You have more energy than I do. My relaxing has to do with a soft, cofortable chair and a warm cat on my lap.

Come relax at my house, will ya? I have this sidewalk I need poured.


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> Not a problem of grammar. I just find it odd for a USAian person to say "The Queen" without further description and assume that the rest of us know they mean Queen Elizabeth II of England and not the queen of some other country. It's not like she is your queen. If a Canadian says "The Queen" without further description I assume they mean Queen E, because she is our queen. If a Dane says, "The Queen", I assume that person means Queen Margrethe II of Denmark.
> 
> If there has already been mention of a specific queen, then saying "the queen" seems reasonable to me.



I need to learn more about 'the queen' and 'the monarchy', now that I'm Canadian and American. I have not given it much thought.

Princess Fiona......only exists on DC, right?


----------



## Timothy

My first thought when I hear "Queen" is:


----------



## roadfix

Although I bow to the Emperor I automatically relate The Queen to the QoE.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> I need to learn more about 'the queen' and 'the monarchy', now that I'm Canadian and American. I have not given it much thought.
> 
> Princess Fiona......only exists on DC, right?



Oh No...she is a movie star from the Shrek movies.  My green complexion is the give away.  I exist on many levels...


----------



## Zhizara

Personally, I don't know any other queens.  Elizabeth II is The Queen.  

We got our independence from the British Monarchy, and I think that a tie of affection, if not allegience still holds.


----------



## buckytom

allegience?

with all due respect, zhi, i pledge my allegience every week (cub scouts) to our own country. no one else's.


----------



## babetoo

planning on a early bed time. celebrating two Christmases has worn me out. been reading most of the day.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Why do Yankees so often refer to the Queen of England as "The Queen" and the English monarchy as "the monarchy"? Are you guys that tied to England? There are other queens and other monarchies.


 
If I have offended our Canadian neighbors, I send my heartfellt apologies. That was not my intention. I do hold Queen Elizabeth II in the highest regard.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> If I have offended our Canadian neighbors, I send my heartfellt apologies. That was not my intention. I do hold Queen Elizabeth II in the highest regard.



I doubt it's Canadians who are offended. After all she is their queen. I'm mildly offended because I'm half Danish and half Swedish and each of those countries has a queen. Denmark's queen is the monarch. Sweden has a king and his wife is the queen. Norway has a monarchy as well.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, but England is known for their queen. She and her family on our our news all the time.
You guys are known for your meatballs. Which IMO is a much better thing


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I doubt it's Canadians who are offended. After all she is their queen. I'm mildly offended because I'm half Danish and half Swedish and each of those countries has a queen. Denmark's queen is the monarch. Sweden has a king and his wife is the queen. Norway has a monarchy as well.


 
I knew about them. One of those royal families walks around without any security. I don't remember which one. But that says a lot about them. The Netherlands also has a Queen. 

When I lived in Tacoma, there is a college called Pacific Lutheran University. I lived just seconds from there. It is owned by both Denmark and Sweden. Each year they alternate and their Queen attends the graduation ceremony and passes out the diplomas. The University has mostly international students. Most of them were in training to take their parents place when the time came. If they weren't doing well in their studies, they got called back home. Heads of state, companies, etc. I made extra money typing up their papers. That was before computers came into play. Most of them had an excellent command of the English language. For those that didn't I would correct it as I typed. 

And it seemed like they ALL rode bikes year round. I asked one why, with all the money their families had, they did't have a car. Simple answer. They were chauferred at home and never learned to drive.


----------



## roadfix

Timothy said:


> Wow, relaxing while pouring a concrete pad...
> 
> You have more energy than I do. My relaxing has to do with a soft, cofortable chair and a warm cat on my lap.
> 
> Come relax at my house, will ya? I have this sidewalk I need poured.


If I didn't own a concrete mixer it would definitely not have been a relaxing day. 
In fact, floating and edging concrete is kind of relaxing, I would say...


----------



## roadfix

I relate The Queen with England.  
Bicycles and pot with The Netherlands.
Kimchee with Koreans.
Soccer with Brazil.
Vodka with Russia.

I think simple.


----------



## Nick Edwards

*What am I doing?*

Trying to recover, ive been chasing little miss Isis who decided go exploring this morning. Cattle country style.


----------



## Addie

Nick Edwards said:


> Trying to recover, ive been chasing little miss Isis who decided go exploring this morning. Cattle country style.


 
I take it that Miss Isis is a pet? Oh and welcome to DC!!


----------



## Alix

Charging the Kindle, drinking some truly EXCELLENT coffee. (Costa Rican) Trying to decide on when to shower and get ready to brave...THE MALL.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I doubt it's Canadians who are offended. After all she is their queen. I'm mildly offended because I'm half Danish and half Swedish and each of those countries has a queen. Denmark's queen is the monarch. Sweden has a king and his wife is the queen. Norway has a monarchy as well.




I don't know much about the current monarchs but I often quote King Oscar II of Sweden and Norway. "I would rather have my people laugh at my economies than weep for my extravagance".  He got it!


----------



## Timothy

Going to my favorite restaurant this evening. It's best to arrive at "Wasabi's" at about 6pm. They have the sushi line filled to capacity and the hot foods have "turned around" at least one time.

The place is fantastic! They have a cold bar with oysters and shrimp, a soup bar with noodle and seaweed soups, A tempura bar with about six types of tempura, a hot bar with ten chafing dishes full of goodies and a sushi bar with about six types of nigiri and about 20 types of rolls.

It's an AYCE place at $18 per/person ($3 more if you have Snow Crab clusters from the hot bar).

I used to go to this place every Friday, but have cut back due to budgeting. Now I go about twice a month.

I can't wait till Friday! This will be a Tuesday Pig Out!


----------



## Addie

Timothy, I am sure I could find something I would be willing to eat. You can have my sushi though. I will pass on that.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Timothy, I am sure I could find something I would be willing to eat. You can have my sushi though. I will pass on that.


 I'll bet you could also, Addie.

The hot food is usually:

Coconut shrimp
Roast Beef
Garlic Shrimp
Frogs Legs (Big meaty ones...Yum!)
Pork Bites
Shrimp and onions
Mussels with black bean sauce
Snow Crab Clusters
Baked Fish (Salmon almost always)
Sauteed Green Beans
Freshly steamed rice is always available and they have a full bar.

mango or green tea icecream for desert.

This place is on 115 near the Avenues Mall in Jacksonville, Florida if you're ever in the area.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I'll bet you could also, Addie.
> 
> The hot food is usually:
> 
> Coconut shrimp
> Roast Beef
> Garlic Shrimp
> Frogs Legs (Big meaty ones...Yum!)
> Pork Bites
> Shrimp and onions
> Mussels with black bean sauce
> Snow Crab Clusters
> Baked Fish (Salmon almost always)
> Sauteed Green Beans
> Freshly steamed rice is always available and they have a full bar.
> mango or green tea icecream for desert.
> 
> This place is on 115 near the Avenues Mall in Jacksonville, Florida if you're ever in the area.


 
I wil take the garlic shrimp and sauteed green beans. Right now I have corn chowder heating up.


----------



## roadfix

I just finished eating at work a whole one pound box of See's chocolate.  I am now buzzing.

I used to go to those Asian AYCE joints just for the nigiri sushis.  I didn't touch anything else.  I always got more than my money's worth....lol...


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I wil take the garlic shrimp and sauteed green beans. Right now I have corn chowder heating up.


 
Great selections. I'll have some of each for you tonight! The beans are sauteed in garlic and butter and are very, very good.

The garlic shrimp need more garlic, but are still yummy!

Sometimes, I dont' eat anything but the sushi. (Who'd figger?)


----------



## buckytom

enjoy, tim.

i once went to an ayce sushi place with some buddies here in the city. afterwards, i calculated that i ate about $80 worth of sushi that night.


----------



## Timothy

buckytom said:


> enjoy, tim.
> 
> i once went to an ayce sushi place with some buddies here in the city. afterwards, i calculated that i ate about $80 worth of sushi that night.


 
Thanks Tom, I will. They know me very well there. I've been there maybe 100 times or so.

The grilled scallops they make are "to kill for".

You also get a plate of grilled stuff and veggies. I always pick the shrimp and scallops with green peppers, oinions and water chestnuts.


----------



## Timothy

Well, I've showered, dressed for a restaurant supper and sat on my hands long enough!

I'm outta here! Wasabi's, here I come!

It's now 5:16 and it's a 25 minute drive, so I should be seated about 5:50, have a serving of sake and be hitting the buffet by 6:00. Perfect!


----------



## roadfix

Timothy said:


> I'm outta here! Wasabi's, here I come!
> 
> It's now 5:16 and it's a 25 minute drive, so I should be seated about 5:50, have a serving of sake and be hitting the buffet by 6:00. Perfect!



Enjoy your sushi!  I could enjoy some cold sake just about now.  It's been pretty warm in L.A.


----------



## pacanis

I just came home with a 1917 Tula made Mosin Nagant M91 
I can't wait to clean it up and shoot it. *1917!*


----------



## Timothy

roadfix said:


> Enjoy your sushi! I could enjoy some cold sake just about now. It's been pretty warm in L.A.


 
Thank you, I sure did. I'm so full I can't even wiggle.

Left a 23% tip. It was worth it! Great service, loved everything I ate and both jugs of sake.

That finishes me for the night. I'm zoning!

Damn! What eats!


----------



## babetoo

had an electrician here for part of the day. something on the stuff they did wasn't up to code, so was tagged as a fix it from the county. 

i have a bit more energy today, but still tired from the holiday. did a bit of grocery shopping on line, read and that's about it. here is hoping i get something done tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home with some Bubbly, Port Wine cheese, olives and crackers for our Anniversary nosh tonight.  We've been married for 27 years, Mom and dad celebrated their 52 year Anniversary today as well.


----------



## chopper

Happy anniversary PF!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got home with some Bubbly, Port Wine cheese, olives and crackers for our Anniversary nosh tonight.  We've been married for 27 years, Mom and dad celebrated their 52 year Anniversary today as well.




Happy Anniversary to you and Shrek


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Guys!  It's been a fun 27+ years.


----------



## pacanis

Happy anniversary!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wasn't carded for the bottle of Spumanti...


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy anniversary, PF!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Shrek


 
Gee, I thought I was lucky that mine lasted 27 minutes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Gee, I thought I was lucky that mine lasted 27 minutes.



Well, there was that first shaky 30 minutes of marriage...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got home with some Bubbly, Port Wine cheese, olives and crackers for our Anniversary nosh tonight.  We've been married for 27 years, Mom and dad celebrated their 52 year Anniversary today as well.



I hope you had a very enjoyable, Happy Anniversary


----------



## buckytom

happy anniversary, princess and shrek.


----------



## DaveSoMD

A belated Happy Anniversary!!!!!! 


Lucky you, I got carded buying wine and cheese the other day....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> A belated Happy Anniversary!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Lucky you, I got carded buying wine and cheese the other day....



Lucky???  When the kid at the counter thinks I look like his Grandmother...oh, wait...I am a Grandmother!!!!

Thanks, Dave

Thanks Everyone for the Anniversary wishes.  Like I said, it's been a fun 27 years.


----------



## Rocklobster

We got hit with a significant snow fall. Cleaned the vehicles, now off to the house to snowblow the laneway, and clean up the snow. Then back home to make a bunch of Turkey pot pies......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for there to be hot water so I can shower and get to work.   GRRRR!!


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> We got hit with a significant snow fall. Cleaned the vehicles, now off to the house to snowblow the laneway, and clean up the snow. Then back home to make a bunch of Turkey pot pies......



We had a winter storm watch for that snow, but we got rain instead!


----------



## Alix

Listening to the Roomba do its thing...waiting to leave for my sushi date!


----------



## Timothy

Alix said:


> Listening to the Roomba do its thing...waiting to leave for my sushi date!


 
Tell me how your sushi date went! I pigged on sushi last night.

Spicy scallop gunkenzushi is my absolute favorite piece!


----------



## babetoo

just picking up the house. researching things i want to do to the house, couch cover, kitchen curtains etc.  combining two christmas gift cards and adding a bit of my own. i will have enough to buy a new sewing machine. then i can go more projects, more easily.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh and I are getting ready to play "pick up sticks". He had never heard of the game before, I told him my brother and I use to play it a lot when we were kids.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Having my coffee.  The tree is lit and there are two dogs snuggled up beside me.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> just picking up the house. researching things i want to do to the house, couch cover, kitchen curtains etc. combining two christmas gift cards and adding a bit of my own. i will have enough to buy a new sewing machine. then i can go more projects, more easily.


 
I gave my sewing machine to Son #1. He can get better use out of it than me. He likes to sew, I don't. And the family can now go to him to do their mending.


----------



## Nick Edwards

*Where's the snow?*

4000' in the Sierras &no snow yet, yummiest left over ham for my sandwich to day.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm roasting some pearl onions and big garlic cloves.  I'm thinking half for creamed spinach and half for the soup I started with the peels and layers of the onions and 3 drumsticks.


----------



## babetoo

spinning my heels today. lots of phone call were made, business ones, so necessary. now, a shower after i do a bit on the bike.


----------



## Zhizara

I just peeled the onions and garlic again.  I didn't hear the timer go off, so they got scorched.  

Fortunately, they were almost all easy to get out,  There was so much of the skins I had taken off, that I'm going to mix them with the drippings and see if it would be good for stock or gravy.

I think I'll just put this dish on hold for tonight and continue tomorrow.  A night in the fridge will give those flavors depth. 

The house smells _wonderful!_  All that garlic and roasting onions.


----------



## Katie H

My sweetheart gave me a 9-speed Kitchenaid hand mixer for Christmas and I've been having a ball "playing" with it.

Had several egg yolks left that I wanted to use up so I (used my new mixer) made some fattigmand bakkels, which turned out soooooo yummy.  I had a new fattigmand cutter that I got just before Thanksgiving and I've been chompin' at the bit wanting to try it.  Awesome.  Made the job of cutting the cookies so much easier.  I had 3 dozen cut, looped and fried in no time flat.

Now I really, really think I need to make some rosettes.  Haven't made them in years and the deep fryer is all torqued and ready to roll.  And I hear my rosette irons calling me.  Hmmm.......

It's not as if I haven't already made a bunch of cookies.  Almost 20 different kinds for Christmas dinner, but you never know when a plague of cookie-eating locusts might descend.


----------



## Andy M.

I just handwashing a bunch of dishes (I had let the pile up a bit).  SO got off early so we're off to look at and buy a DW this afternoon.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:
			
		

> My sweetheart gave me a 9-speed Kitchenaid hand mixer for Christmas and I've been having a ball "playing" with it.
> 
> Had several egg yolks left that I wanted to use up so I (used my new mixer) made some fattigmand bakkels, which turned out soooooo yummy.  I had a new fattigmand cutter that I got just before Thanksgiving and I've been chompin' at the bit wanting to try it.  Awesome.  Made the job of cutting the cookies so much easier.  I had 3 dozen cut, looped and fried in no time flat.
> 
> Now I really, really think I need to make some rosettes.  Haven't made them in years and the deep fryer is all torqued and ready to roll.  And I hear my rosette irons calling me.  Hmmm.......
> 
> It's not as if I haven't already made a bunch of cookies.  Almost 20 different kinds for Christmas dinner, but you never know when a plague of cookie-eating locusts might descend.



Your post made me smile. Years ago when I received my Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas I baked all sorts of cookies too! Then when I received the pasta attachment I made every kind of pasta I could think of. And then there is the ice cream attachment!  Life is good!


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> Your post made me smile. Years ago when I received my Kitchenaid mixer for Christmas I baked all sorts of cookies too! Then when I received the pasta attachment I made every kind of pasta I could think of. And then there is the ice cream attachment!  Life is good!



You're right.  My old KitchenAid hand mixer was a 5-speed that was gifted to me in about 1979.  It's still going strong, but I've discovered that there are quite a few times when I need some extra power so.....

I love getting and playing with new toys and it's especially fun now that I'm retired.  I can play as long as I want any time I want.  You bet, life is good!!!!


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> My sweetheart gave me a 9-speed Kitchenaid hand mixer for Christmas and I've been having a ball "playing" with it.
> 
> Had several egg yolks left that I wanted to use up so I (used my new mixer) made some fattigmand bakkels, which turned out soooooo yummy. I had a new fattigmand cutter that I got just before Thanksgiving and I've been chompin' at the bit wanting to try it. Awesome. Made the job of cutting the cookies so much easier. I had 3 dozen cut, looped and fried in no time flat.
> 
> Now I really, really think I need to make some rosettes. Haven't made them in years and the deep fryer is all torqued and ready to roll. And I hear my rosette irons calling me. Hmmm.......
> 
> It's not as if I haven't already made a bunch of cookies. Almost 20 different kinds for Christmas dinner, but you never know when a plague of cookie-eating locusts might descend.


 
I just heard on the news that a large cloud of cookie-eating monsters were right behind Santa and his reindeer. You better get busy!


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> I just heard on the news that a large cloud of cookie-eating monsters were right behind Santa and his reindeer. You better get busy!



I'm right on it.  The rosette irons are about to be fired up!!


----------



## justplainbill

Cooking a goose based cassoulet and regretting that I do not have any Chanterelles to saute for a side dish.


----------



## babetoo

today i attended "babetoo's spa" silly joke huh? just means did more grooming things than i usually take the time to do. won't list all the actual procedures, aren't  you glad?  the up side, it always makes me feel better, even if i am a bit slippery from all the lotion. dinner next and that's it.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> today i attended "babetoo's spa" silly joke huh? just means did more grooming things than i usually take the time to do. won't list all the actual procedures, aren't you glad? the up side, it always makes me feel better, even if i am a bit slippery from all the lotion. dinner next and that's it.


 
We all need self-pampering sometimes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got a 3 lb bag of clementines...I think they are half gone.  I'm the only one eating them.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got a 3 lb bag of clementines...I think they are half gone.  I'm the only one eating them.




Oh my darling, Clementine!
Thou art lost and gone forever
Dreadful sorry, Clementine


----------



## vitauta

clementine season is a favorite of mine.  tall stacks of wooden crates bearing these candy sweet, eezee peel, juicy little citrus gems, greet you as soon as you enter the produce department of every supermarket i know.  if you are a first-time buyer, look for the roxy and darling brands of these sweet fruit treats--they are the best imo, having many seasons of clementine buying and eating under my belt....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Oh my darling, Clementine!
> Thou art lost and gone forever
> Dreadful sorry, Clementine



They were good, but pushed my blood sugar over 120 this morning.  I better scale back!


----------



## Zhizara

I just got back from Rouses grocery.  I'm starting the oyster stew as well as a nice corned beef.

I got some bok choy instead of regular cabbage, as they were just too big, and I love the flavor of bok choy.

They had some beautiful sirloin pork chops.  They are thick and big.  9 dinner size chops for less than $9.  ($1.37/#)  Works for me!


----------



## Katie H

Just arrived home from a 4-hour ride on the Harley.  It was such a beautiful day we couldn't waste it staying inside.  It's almost 4 p.m. and the temp is still at 59F.

We headed to Paris (Tennessee, that is) for an assortment of reasons.  One of which was that Glenn's children gave him a nice gift certificate for a store there that sells the kind of boots/shoes he likes.  A brand that is well-made and American-made and one he's worn for years.  That was our first stop and scored the perfect pair of leather lace-up boots he'd been wanting.  Yeah!

Then off to another place to get some brass name plates for his son's dog's collars.  The dog has two.  One is just the standard type.  The other is an electronic one.  Name plates done.  Checked those off our list.

Then, best of all, we headed to a place called Trollinger's, which is a (now large) barbecue place that's been in business since 1917.  They've been doin' it right for a very long time.  They're barbecued "anything" is awesome, so we had a couple of sandwiches and something to drink and brought home 3 pounds of their yummy pork barbecue.  Piggy heaven on a plate.  We'll eat some and we'll stash some in the freezer for later on.

On the loop back home, we stopped at my youngest brother's house to visit a while and to wish him a good new year.

Then home again, home again, jiggedy-jog.

I can't think of a better way to spend the last day of the year.  In a little while we'll pour some very, very nice bourbon and slip into the evening.

We might even stay awake to say "Hello" to 2012.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just arrived home from a 4-hour ride on the Harley. It was such a beautiful day we couldn't waste it staying inside. It's almost 4 p.m. and the temp is still at 59F.
> 
> We headed to Paris (Tennessee, that is) for an assortment of reasons. One of which was that Glenn's children gave him a nice gift certificate for a store there that sells the kind of boots/shoes he likes. A brand that is well-made and American-made and one he's worn for years. That was our first stop and scored the perfect pair of leather lace-up boots he'd been wanting. Yeah!
> 
> Then off to another place to get some brass name plates for his son's dog's collars. The dog has two. One is just the standard type. The other is an electronic one. Name plates done. Checked those off our list.
> 
> Then, best of all, we headed to a place called Trollinger's, which is a (now large) barbecue place that's been in business since 1917. They've been doin' it right for a very long time. They're barbecued "anything" is awesome, so we had a couple of sandwiches and something to drink and brought home 3 pounds of their yummy pork barbecue. Piggy heaven on a plate. We'll eat some and we'll stash some in the freezer for later on.
> 
> On the loop back home, we stopped at my youngest brother's house to visit a while and to wish him a good new year.
> 
> Then home again, home again, jiggedy-jog.
> 
> I can't think of a better way to spend the last day of the year. In a little while we'll pour some very, very nice bourbon and slip into the evening.
> 
> We might even stay awake to say "Hello" to 2012.


 
Sounds like you had a perfect day.


----------



## babetoo

just finished watering the outside plants, picked all the dead stuff off them. these warm days, they really dry out quickly. gonna mop a couple floors. that's it. no party tonight, i am lucky if i can stay awake til midnight.


----------



## Somebunny

Bottling wine today, a nice Australian Semillon/Sauvignon Blanc all finished.  Next a Cali Cabernet  we always have a little taste on bottling day, just whatever won't fill a bottle, usually only a couple of ounces. It's green, but we do it anyway!


----------



## pacanis

I went to a gun show earlier today.
I may go back again tomorrow.
I did pick up a really good find today though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson had to go back to his house today, we were going to see in the new year together. We will have to celebrate the next time he gets to come.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got the rice cooker going with white rice for my Ettouffé tonight.  Found a nice chuck roast...!  Have my smoked ham shanks stewing for stock for tomorrow.  Everything smells so good.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just made my chili for dinner and put it in the small crock-pot to keep warm.  I don't know what time Mark is going to want to eat.  This way, it's ready.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> just finished watering the outside plants, picked all the dead stuff off them. these warm days, they really dry out quickly. gonna mop a couple floors. that's it. no party tonight, i am lucky if i can stay awake til midnight.


 
Don't forget to put your money out. I will be around to collect it on tiptoe!


----------



## Nick Edwards

I'm not sure if I'm doing this right or not.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Nick Edwards said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing this right or not.


I get the same feeling sometimes, Nick!  Welcome to the site!


----------



## Addie

Nick Edwards said:


> I'm not sure if I'm doing this right or not.


 
Welcome to DC. There is no wrong way. Just jump in with both feet.


----------



## Nick Edwards

Tradition has it to fix Blackeyed Peas to bring in the New Years (It's a Texas Thing) I like them but.......


----------



## PattY1

Nick Edwards said:


> Tradition has it to fix Blackeyed Peas to bring in the New Years (It's a Texas Thing) I like them but.......




Nope, it's not just a Texas thing. Seems to be pretty universal.


----------



## taxlady

Never heard of it.


----------



## Zhizara

Also collard greens and cornbread along with the black eyed peas.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Happy New Year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

For many years it has been my habit to tally up my expenses for the prior year and determine my net worth, first thing on new years day.  Pretty exciting stuff!  I think it is a throw back to being raised on a small farm.

The thing that struck me this year is that I am right where I was on the first day of 2010.  Things showed some improvement on the first day of 2011 but then slid right back during the year.  I think the economists who say we are not having a double dip recession are wrong, at least by my calculations!

Now I can start working on my "one day at a time" resolutions for diet, exercise etc...  I mean how hard can it be?  One day at a time, right?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating Cream of Wheat, cooking split peas in ham stock I made yesterday.  Slow start today.  

We broke our corkscrew last night, cheap pot metal, trying to open a bottle of Moscato d'asti.  We finally gave up and had some sparkling cider.  I need to go buy a new corkscrew so we can try out the Asti.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating Cream of Wheat, cooking split peas in ham stock I made yesterday.  Slow start today.
> 
> We broke our corkscrew last night, cheap pot metal, trying to open a bottle of Moscato d'asti.  We finally gave up and had some sparkling cider.  I need to go buy a new corkscrew so we can try out the Asti.



You only have *one* corkscrew!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> You only have *one* corkscrew!?



Our really nice one, about 25 years old, fell apart last year.  The corkscrews on our Swiss Army Knives are not working on this cork.  The replacement corkscrew, high end Swing-Away, broke.  I guess I'll go see if I can afford a Rabbit corkscrew.


----------



## Addie

When I worked in a restaurant many years ago, I was the only one who could open the wine properly with a corkscrew. Even the bartender had problems. And I don't even drink. I preferred the simple one. Handle with a corkscrew. Go figure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When I worked in a restaurant many years ago, I was the only one who could open the wine properly with a corkscrew. Even the bartender had problems. And I don't even drink. I preferred the simple one. Handle with a corkscrew. Go figure.



Personally, I don't care if we pick the cork out with an ice pick, but Shrek is determined to make a corkscrew work.  This will be a big "WOW" for me...I had a glass of bubbly last week and plan on another today.  I usually put about 4 months between drinks.


----------



## Katie H

No black-eyed peas, etc. here even though it is somewhat of a tradition for our region.

We had a nice, lazy breakfast and just finished a couple of pork barbecue sandwiches from the pork we brought home yesterday from our motorcycle ride.

Right now, I'm kicking back and setting my battle plan for the gifts I plan to make for our family as gifts next Christmas.  I love doing this and can't wait to start on the afghan I've chosen to make for Glenn's mom and the hat for his son's wife.  I made Dana, his son's wife, a beautiful knitted scarf this year, which she loved and promised to make a hat to match for next year.  She was delighted.

Basically, we're having a lovely, relaxing day.  It's quite windy (wind advisory has been issued by the NWS), so I'm glad we had our motorcycle ride yesterday.

In short, we're enjoying a pleasant "slide" into 2012.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating Cream of Wheat, cooking split peas in ham stock I made yesterday.  Slow start today.
> 
> We broke our corkscrew last night, cheap pot metal, trying to open a bottle of Moscato d'asti.  We finally gave up and had some sparkling cider.  I need to go buy a new corkscrew so we can try out the Asti.




astis always bring a festive atmosphere to the occasion, don't they?  provided they can be uncorked, of course.  i had this tall and rather enormous can of "chelada" (beer w/clamato juice, salt & lime) to go with my hoppin' john last night.  i shoulda had some asti--i have a good sturdy and serviceable corkscrew.  my hoppin' was rather lackluster, though the chelada, after i added worcestershire, tabasco, v8, celery salt and pepper to it, added a nice little kick to the meal.  i don't know where i went wrong with the hj, especially since i like all the ingredients a lot.  it was ok, but rather pedestrian i thought. maybe my expectations were too high.  new year's i'm looking for excitement and fireworks....


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Personally, I don't care if we pick the cork out with an ice pick, but Shrek is determined to make a corkscrew work.  This will be a big "WOW" for me...I had a glass of bubbly last week and plan on another today.  I usually put about 4 months between drinks.



Wait a minute; are you opening a bottle of bubbly with a cork screw????

I saw that done with a bottle of Royale de Neuville in a Chinese restaurant once. It worked, but we all had to stifle giggles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Wait a minute; are you opening a bottle of bubbly with a cork screw????
> 
> I saw that done with a bottle of Royale de Neuville in a Chinese restaurant once. It worked, but we all had to stifle giggles.



This cork is flush with the top of the bottle, it's really a bottle of Asti.  You HAVE to use a corkscrew...we aren't dopes you know.  If it had been a champagne cork, no problem.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This cork is flush with the top of the bottle, it's really a bottle of Asti. You HAVE to use a corkscrew...we aren't dopes you know. If it had been a champagne cork, no problem.


I've never opened or even seen a bottle of Champagne opened. How and why are they different?

Thanks!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This cork is flush with the top of the bottle, it's really a bottle of Asti.  You HAVE to use a corkscrew...we aren't dopes you know.  If it had been a champagne cork, no problem.





Isn't Asti a bubbly? Why doesn't it need a champagne style cork? Is less bubbly, sort of like Mateus?


----------



## taxlady

Timothy said:


> I've never opened or even seen a bottle of Champagne opened. How and why are they different?
> 
> Thanks!



A champagne cork looks like this:







The wire and shape of cork are to keep it from popping out of the bottle prematurely from the pressure of the bubbles.

It sticks out of the top of the bottle from just above the narrow part of the cork.


----------



## Addie

On champagne the cork is half way outside the neck of the bottle. You twist it with a towel over it and gently work the cork out. Some folks like to showoff and open it so that the cork gives a popping sound and goes flying through the air. The chanpagne immediatly starts to flow out of the bottle. You have to get it to the glass really fast. Seems like a waste of good champagne to me. Not to mention the mess it makes. Champagne should be opened with care and very gently.


----------



## simonbaker

We are celebrating New Years day at a hotel with a water park. Our daughter is inviting a friend along. Looking forward to a relaxing night in the hot tub.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Isn't Asti a bubbly? Why doesn't it need a champagne style cork? Is less bubbly, sort of like Mateus?



No idea...I found this at Costco, the price was right, it's from Italy and I bought it.  We didn't know we needed a corkscrew with it until we started opening it last night.

I don't know a Mateus from a Matisse.


----------



## Addie

When my son was interviewing he went to a wine shop and got a good deal. After each interview, he bought a bottle of wine that the owner recommended and would have been very expensive. But because he was going to be buying a lot, they reduced the price. He would send a thank you note with a bottle of wine to the person who interviewed him. He would bring the note to the store and give them the address and all the necessary information. They mailed it out for him at their expense. 

This child is my baby and I still find it hard to see him drinking alcohol. He is 35 y.o. He is not old enough to drink. He is not old enough to have a wife and child either. And I want to know that he is in by dark.  My little .


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> On champagne the cork is half way outside the neck of the bottle. You twist it with a towel over it and gently work the cork out. Some folks like to showoff and open it so that the cork gives a popping sound and goes flying through the air. The chanpagne immediatly starts to flow out of the bottle. You have to get it to the glass really fast. Seems like a waste of good champagne to me. Not to mention the mess it makes. Champagne should be opened with care and very gently.


 
I've seen them in movies where they pop the bottle open and it overflows all over the place. Seems messy and wasteful to me too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When my son was interviewing he went to a wine shop and got a good deal. After each interview, he bought a bottle of wine that the owner recommended and would have been very expensive. But because he was going to be buying a lot, they reduced the price. He would send a thank you note with a bottle of wine to the person who interviewed him. He would bring the note to the store and give them the address and all the necessary information. They mailed it out for him at their expense.
> 
> This child is my baby and I still find it hard to see him drinking alcohol. He is 35 y.o. He is not old enough to drink. He is not old enough to have a wife and child either. And I want to know that he is in by dark.  My little .



That was my reaction when we were told the grandson and his wife were expecting.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I've seen them in movies where they pop the bottle open and it overflows all over the place. Seems messy and wasteful to me too.


 
Champagne is wine. And I don't know anyone who wants wine spilled all over their expensive carpet. It stains like mad and is hard to remove. And no matter how much you clean it, it leaves a sticky mark that attracts dirt like fly paper attracts flies.


----------



## babetoo

not much, trying to decide if i want to make my oldest granddaughter a quilt or knit an afghan. haven't made a sunshine and shadows quilt in years. pretty easy pattern though. then again , i can knit whenever i sit down. decisions, decisions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I went out looking for a new corkscrew, found it and got a new quilt for the bed, too.  Shrek hasn't seen it yet...he's going to wonder why I felt we needed a new one...because I wanted it, that's why


----------



## vitauta

babetoo said:


> not much, trying to decide if i want to make my oldest granddaughter a quilt or knit an afghan. haven't made a sunshine and shadows quilt in years. pretty easy pattern though. then again , i can knit whenever i sit down. decisions, decisions.




it must be nice to have so many skills, babetoo!  who wouldn't love the luxury of having to choose between sewing or knitting their next handcrafted project?  many of us don't have your enviable talents. it must be so rewarding to create a     beautiful afghan, quilt or dress--whichever you decide to lend your hand to!!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> it must be nice to have so many skills, babetoo! who wouldn't love the luxury of having to choose between sewing or knitting their next handcrafted project? many of us don't have your enviable talents. it must be so rewarding to create a beautiful afghan, quilt or dress--whichever you decide to lend your hand to!!


 
There are some folks who are very crafty. I like to crochet and knit. I also do dome other stuff. Like I have been working on do a set of eight stenciled place mats and matching napkins. And then their is needlework, embroidery, etc. When you live alone, you have the time for all of this. The place mats are driving me crazy. I have to wait 24 hours between layers of paint. Then I have to iron them to set the paint. This is the fourth set I have done. Last year I did a set in gold for the church fair. They went very quickly. 

Quilting is a talent I have not been able to acquire. You do have to be good at math for some of the patterns. My worst skill. I am lucky I can add one and one. And I have never like sewing. I know how to do it though. 

I am presently also working on a fun fur afghan for my granddaughter. But I only work on that on Tuesday or Thursday. That is when the knitting club meets. And now it is getting too big to take with me to doctors appoint-ments. I will also make a matching pillow for her. It is for her bed. 

Babetoo it appears has more patience than I do.


----------



## vitauta

where did you learn how to do all these different hand crafts, addie?   were you taught at home or school or a social club, where?  my mom did crocheting, sewing and knitting, but i wasn't able to learn these skills from her.  nor did she pass on her fabulous kitchen capabilities to me.  what does it take, i wonder?  i tend to believe that some people have innate artistic abilities that not all of us possess.--like some people are physically coordinated and are natural athletes, or are good dancers or drivers.  and others are uncoordinated non-athletes with two left feet.  i wish i had some crocheting or knitting genes....


----------



## Katie H

I can understand babe's varied "crafty" interests because I pursue the same ones she does.

I've always enjoyed and been interested in sewing and, at a very early age, toiled over my paternal grandmother's treadle machine for hours.  Before that I stitched anything and everything by hand.  When I was 13 I made my younger cousin 32 outfits for her Barbie doll for Christmas.  All without patterns or a sewing machine.  I even knitted the doll a royal blue skating outfit complete with an angora "fur" skirt edge.

The only craft that's been taught to me was knitting.  That I learned from my maternal grandmother.  She used to visit us every winter and always had something to knit.  I'd watch her with fascination and couldn't wait to do what she was doing.  I asked her but she said she didn't have any extra knitting needles with her.  I was 8-years-old and wasn't going to be foiled so I went to the family toy box and plucked a pair of pick-up stiks from the box and took a ball of string from the junk drawer in the kitchen.  I picked it up right away and haven't looked back.  I've even taught knitting classes several times in the past.

The remaining craft skills I pursue are all self-taught.  Among them are crocheting, embroidery (all sorts), tatting (a very, very old craft), quilting, cross stitching, flower arranging (have worked off and on for an area florist), as well as all manner of sewing, including home interior sewing.  For many years when I lived in the Washington, DC area, I designed and made wedding gowns.  That was a blast, but scary because some of the fabrics I worked with were outrageously expensive imported pieces.

I love playing with thread, yarn, fabric, etc. and can get lost in my own little world when I work on a project.  It relaxes me and, in the end, gives me a great feeling of satisfaction.  I particularly enjoy creating beautiful things using sequins and beads, but the arthritis in both my hands is limiting my time doing that.  I have a head start on a Christmas wall hanging for one of the children.  I'd anticipated finishing it for this year, but "Arthur" had other plans.

As for cooking, again self-taught.  At age 8 I was thrust into the position where I had to cook for my entire family.  My mother wasn't available, my daddy was too busy with his "doctoring" and I was the oldest.  I never questioned the situation and simply stood on my little stool and made it work.

I'm always curious and interested in learning something new.  Sometimes my curiosity gets me in trouble...but it doesn't stop me.  As they say around here, "I'd rather wear out than rust out."


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> where did you learn how to do all these different hand crafts, addie? were you taught at home or school or a social club, where? my mom did crocheting, sewing and knitting, but i wasn't able to learn these skills from her. nor did she pass on her fabulous kitchen capabilities to me. what does it take, i wonder? i tend to believe that some people have innate artistic abilities that not all of us possess.--like some people are physically coordinated and are natural athletes, or are good dancers or drivers. and others are uncoordinated non-athletes with two left feet. i wish i had some crocheting or knitting genes....


 
I had an Aunt Viola who loved to crochet. She taught me that. And then I learned to knit from a school teacher. The first thing I ever knitted was a pair of socks. My mother wore them until the day she died. Her feet were always cold. I learned to embroider from my father. He did beautiful work. 

I do think you are right. I have always been interested in the arts. No matter what they were. Whether they be crafts or physical like ballet or playing the piano. (Another skill of mine along with playing the trumpet in the school band.) 

You can develop the skill. But you have to have an interest in what you want to learn and willing to make mistakes. I have found over the years that doing crafts is a great activity when I am alone. It was difficult to find the time when the kids were young. But as they got older, I was able to start embroidery again. They were surprised that I knew how to do it. They knew I could sew. I mended enough of their clothes. Then when they started to get married, they were asking me to make different things for their home. I embroidered a beautiful clock when my youngest was five. I had major surgery and all I could do for three months was sit and do nothing. (Thank heavens for housekeepers.) My youngest now has the clock and a piece I did called "Bless This House" after I finished the clock. They were both very complicated pieces. He has that also. Then a couple of years ago just after my sister died, I did a picture of a Victorian Inn. There was a sign in the front yard and after you sewed the outline of it, you could put what you wanted on it. I named it after my sister. "Lorrie's B&B. My oldest child has that all framed and mounted. I do have to say that came out beautiful. The other crafts I do, I mostly taught myself. If I saw something I was interested, I would make an attempt at it. Another skill I have is writing. You can tell by my long posts) You have to be proficient in English. The one skill I have never been able to conquer is drawing. I couldn't draw a straight line even if I had a set of 12 rulers. I even took classes. I can't even draw stick figures. 

If you really want to learn something, there is always your public library. They have dozens of books on any craft you might be interested in doing.


----------



## Addie

Katie, I learned to sew on a treadle maching. And if I had the room for another piece of furniture I would be hitting all the antique shops looking for one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally got the bottle opened.  This is the best wine, bubbly whatever you want to call it that I have ever had, white, sweet and fruity.  It is called Santo Moscato d'asti and it was $8.99 a bottle.  I'm headed back out to Costco tomorrow to pick up some more.


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> Katie, I learned to sew on a treadle maching. And if I had the room for another piece of furniture I would be hitting all the antique shops looking for one.



Funny you should say this.  After moving out of the house Buck and I shared, I don't have the room for a treadle machine...the same one I sewed on as a young girl.  I'm looking for good, new home for it.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I went to a gun show earlier today.
> I may go back again tomorrow.
> I did pick up a really good find today though.


 
Pac, this should probably go in the Stray Thoughts thread, but since it's a gun question....can you tell me what gun it is that they used to call an "ack-ack" gun?  TIA.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> Pac, this should probably go in the Stray Thoughts thread, but since it's a gun question....can you tell me what gun it is that they used to call an "ack-ack" gun? TIA.


 
I just got into collectible guns, but I think it's a big WWII gun used to shoot at airplanes or tanks maybe? No idea where it got it's name. I think I saw it on the Military channel. Like one of those guns with wheels on them.

You should see the beauty I picked up yesterday  It's about 100 years old and looks like it was made yesterday. The craftsmanship is outstanding.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> Pac, this should probably go in the Stray Thoughts thread, but since it's a gun question....can you tell me what gun it is that they used to call an "ack-ack" gun? TIA.


 

Days of Glory: Anti-aircraft guns


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well this morning I packed away the Christmas knick-knacks and dusted.  I was proud of myself I found them all on the first pass.  Usually I miss a couple and then have to haul the boxes back out to put them away.  Now things look a little depressing.  It happens every year!


----------



## roadfix

Watching the Rose Parade at work.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Watching the Rose Parade at work.



I thought the Rose Parade was on the 1st. Is it always on the 2nd of January now? Is it because the 1st was on a Sunday? Am I terribly out of date? Maybe decades?


----------



## Dawgluver

Eyeing the massive piles of vacay laundry to be washed, and nursing a nasty "achoo" cold while stuffing a box of Puffs Plus up my nose.  Too wiped out to do much else.


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> Eyeing the massive piles of vacay laundry to be washed, and nursing a nasty "achoo" cold while stuffing a box of Puffs Plus up my nose. Too wiped out to do much else.


 
I hope your cold passes quickly, Dawgluver. Take it easy on yourself while you feel  badly. You deserve it.


----------



## Claire

Unwinding.  Was planning on yesterday as unwinding from the holidays day, but wound up meeting people for lunch, having a few over for afternoon snacks/drinks.  So today it is making some poke and steaming some rice.  A load or 3 of laundry.  But mostly sitting around drinking wine, reading, and snacking and this and catching up with friends I regularly email with.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> ...I was proud of myself I found them all on the first pass.  Usually I miss a couple and then have to haul the boxes back out to put them away...




Are you SURE you got them all????


----------



## Andy M.

Getting up enough energy to disconnect my useless old DW (that's dishwasher, not dear wife) in preparation for installing a new one later this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Was horribly woken up early this morning by reflux...have been in the couch since, online off and on, trying to keep myself upright.  Now I have to go do laundry, no choice, I'm out of uniforms.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I just got into collectible guns, but I think it's a big WWII gun used to shoot at airplanes or tanks maybe? No idea where it got it's name. I think I saw it on the Military channel. Like one of those guns with wheels on them.
> 
> You should see the beauty I picked up yesterday  It's about 100 years old and looks like it was made yesterday. The craftsmanship is outstanding.


 
Thanks, Pacanis.  You were right -- see Timothy's website.

Would "Ack-Ack" also describe the sound whenever you bring another gun into the residence?


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> Days of Glory: Anti-aircraft guns


 
I tried to send you a "Thanks" but I'm not sure it worked, so thanks, Timothy.  That was a very interesting site.  I've seen WWII movies, but never thought about the importance of those searchlights.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Was horribly woken up early this morning by reflux...have been in the couch since, online off and on, trying to keep myself upright. Now I have to go do laundry, no choice, I'm out of uniforms.


 
There's a pill for that 
I had to take one the other night after that spaghetti. Something about spaghetti sauces and tacos can give me heartburn four hours after I go to bed.

Yeah, that was a good link, tinlizzie.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Thanks, Pacanis.  You were right -- see Timothy's website.
> 
> Would "Ack-Ack" also describe the sound whenever you bring another gun into the residence?



Actually, it's our favorite line from the movie classic, "Mars Attacks!".  The aliens have a 2 syllable vocabulary, consisting of "Ack-Ack".  We use it frequently.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Was horribly woken up early this morning by reflux...have been in the couch since, online off and on, trying to keep myself upright.  Now I have to go do laundry, no choice, I'm out of uniforms.



Oh yuck.  Nothing goes better with laundry than reflux.  Feel better, PF!

I am trying your Drunken Beans, but with a can of Miller Lite and some canned pintos. Have all the other accoutremonts.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Eyeing the massive piles of vacay laundry to be washed, and nursing a nasty "achoo" cold while stuffing a box of Puffs Plus up my nose.  Too wiped out to do much else.





that's how you you can tell you've had a great vacation, dawg--when being home again is a brutal shock, followed by drudgery and misery....(welcome back)


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> that's how you you can tell you've had a great vacation, dawg--when being home again is a brutal shock, followed by drudgery and misery....(welcome back)



Yes, Vit, drudgery and misery...along with brutal shock.  Well put.

Luckily, I had just enough Puffs Plus, Wet Wipes, and Purel on the planes so as to not spread more drudgery and misery to anyone else.  

I plan to track down whoever D and M'ed me and sneeze on him/her.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I had an Aunt Viola who loved to crochet. She taught me that. And then I learned to knit from a school teacher. The first thing I ever knitted was a pair of socks. My mother wore them until the day she died. Her feet were always cold. I learned to embroider from my father. He did beautiful work.
> 
> I do think you are right. I have always been interested in the arts. No matter what they were. Whether they be crafts or physical like ballet or playing the piano. (Another skill of mine along with playing the trumpet in the school band.)
> 
> You can develop the skill. But you have to have an interest in what you want to learn and willing to make mistakes. I have found over the years that doing crafts is a great activity when I am alone. It was difficult to find the time when the kids were young. But as they got older, I was able to start embroidery again. They were surprised that I knew how to do it. They knew I could sew. I mended enough of their clothes. Then when they started to get married, they were asking me to make different things for their home. I embroidered a beautiful clock when my youngest was five. I had major surgery and all I could do for three months was sit and do nothing. (Thank heavens for housekeepers.) My youngest now has the clock and a piece I did called "Bless This House" after I finished the clock. They were both very complicated pieces. He has that also. Then a couple of years ago just after my sister died, I did a picture of a Victorian Inn. There was a sign in the front yard and after you sewed the outline of it, you could put what you wanted on it. I named it after my sister. "Lorrie's B&B. My oldest child has that all framed and mounted. I do have to say that came out beautiful. The other crafts I do, I mostly taught myself. If I saw something I was interested, I would make an attempt at it. Another skill I have is writing. You can tell by my long posts) You have to be proficient in English. The one skill I have never been able to conquer is drawing. I couldn't draw a straight line even if I had a set of 12 rulers. I even took classes. I can't even draw stick figures.
> 
> If you really want to learn something, there is always your public library. They have dozens of books on any craft you might be interested in doing.



you three crafty ladies are so multi-talented and an inspiration!!  (babe, katie and addie)...and there are probably a few more like you in our august group of dcers....


----------



## simonbaker

Thinking of what to make for dinner, again.  It's decidid we're going out for chinese buffet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> There's a pill for that
> I had to take one the other night after that spaghetti. Something about spaghetti sauces and tacos can give me heartburn four hours after I go to bed.
> 
> Yeah, that was a good link, tinlizzie.



I take a pill for it, prescription type...I'm still having an upset stomach, and other things.  I think something is coming down with me.


----------



## babetoo

spent a good long while researching what sewing machine, i could afford. finally found one. an automatic button holer was a given or no sale. found at joanne's down the road for me. they are holding it til tomorrow. will pick up then, can hardly wait. kitchen curtains first. 

all the crafts i have are self taught, about 30 years ago. addie sounds like an expert knitter, i am not. sewing also self taught. i do o.k. on it. i love decorating , learn a lot , when i worked at hallmark, i learned  some rules that work well in home decor. i think i have a good eye for color and designs. fairly good cook, self taught. i absolutely can't do fine needle crafts like addie. makes me crazy. katie you are a whiz. i too have more time, since i retired. 

i also like to redo old furniture. lots of interesting pieces, in my white house. maybe all this craft talk should be in" what are you making now." in any case they all give me pleasure.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting with a cup of tea, my laptop and an ice pack on my knee. Too much housework and heavy lifting. I rearranged my living room after we took down the tree. It still looks bare. Hmph.


----------



## taxlady

I ordered a fish pedicure from Groupon for me and my DH. Sounds like fun and tickly. DH was curious too.

Docteur Fish: Save 50% in Montreal


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, Vit, drudgery and misery...along with brutal shock.  Well put.
> 
> Luckily, I had just enough Puffs Plus, Wet Wipes, and Purel on the planes so as not spread more drudgery and misery to anyone else.
> 
> I plan to track down whoever D and M'ed me and sneeze on him/her.




iowa is in the spotlight again, dawg.  you had to come home for that, right?

feel better soon, dawg.  and let those puffs plus pamper your sniffles with gentle, soothing aloe caresses....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> you three crafty ladies are so multi-talented and an inspiration!! (babe, katie and addie)...and there are probably a few more like you in our august group of dcers....


 
In spite of my craftiness, I have never made anything strictly for myself. My kids or other family members or friends have everything I have ever done. Right now I am in need of an afghan. Old folks are chronically cold.


----------



## Addie

For the past several hours I have been stricten with a 24 hour flu that my oldest son passed on to me. He really didn't need to share that with me. I was more concerned with becoming dehydrated. I have taken in at least two gallons of liquids that I know of or can remember. I am finally on the mend and continue to drink lots of liquids. In the past 20 minutes I have managed to drink a  half gallon of milk. Now if I could just stop this dang shaking. I am also very tired so I am headed back to bed.


----------



## vitauta

that's a craft crime of the worst kind, addie!  that's like the family of the cobbler having to do without shoes....why haven't you ever crocheted one of your lovely creations to grace your own bed, addie?  don't you see that it might seem like an insult for one of your children to gift you with a store-bought afghan?  highly inappropriate unless you were to specifically point out a quilt or coverlet that you would like to receive as a gift from one of your family members.  your very next project should be an afghan for yourself addie--put yourself first for once, for heaven's sakes!


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> For the past several hours I have been stricten with a 24 hour flu that my oldest son passed on to me. He really didn't need to share that with me. I was more concerned with becoming dehydrated. I have taken in at least two gallons of liquids that I know of or can remember. I am finally on the mend and continue to drink lots of liquids. In the past 20 minutes I have managed to drink a  half gallon of milk. Now if I could just stop this dang shaking. I am also very tired so I am headed back to bed.




take care, addie, pile on those blankets and warm yourself....


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> For the past several hours I have been stricten with a 24 hour flu that my oldest son passed on to me. He really didn't need to share that with me. I was more concerned with becoming dehydrated. I have taken in at least two gallons of liquids that I know of or can remember. I am finally on the mend and continue to drink lots of liquids. In the past 20 minutes I have managed to drink a  half gallon of milk. Now if I could just stop this dang shaking. I am also very tired so I am headed back to bed.



Oh, sweetie.  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## buckytom

hope you're feeling better, addie. maybe some hot tea would help.

i'm finally getting around to uploading pictures from my phone. i'll be posting more in the days to come.


----------



## simonbaker

I am sitting here trying to talk myself into getting up & cleaning the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> take care, addie, pile on those blankets and warm yourself....


 
I am much better today. Still cold. And it is 80ºF in my apartment. But then the elderly are notoriously cold all the time. I am still taking in liquids like I am going to dry up any moment. My son was still sick last night. And my middle son stopped by to check on me. So I have enough care going on around me. I have on this heavy, very heavy fleece bathrobe that comes down to my feet. I am slowly warming up. My next adventure is to try and eat something.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> I am much better today. Still cold. And it is 80ºF in my apartment. But then the elderly are notoriously cold all the time. I am still taking in liquids like I am going to dry up any moment. My son was still sick last night. And my middle son stopped by to check on me. So I have enough care going on around me. I have on this heavy, very heavy fleece bathrobe that comes down to my feet. I am slowly warming up. My next adventure is to try and eat something.


 
Whenever I get "chilled to the bone", Addie, I just jump into the shower and crank it to "cook-me". After about 30 minutes of that, I wrap into a warm set of clothes and I'm good-to-go!

I sure hope you start feeling better. I'm starting to get where I don't want to go to the market. It seems like every time I do, someone coughs some sort of bug on me.

Stay warm and get well!


----------



## Rocklobster

Just came back from a meeting with a counselor from Human Resources Canada. I am considering a retraining program called Second Career. Looking into becoming a dietitian, or nutritionist in the Health Service sector.  Will require going back to school for up to two years. It's a great program and something that may give me a chance for secure employment for the rest of my working days......So, I am researching all avenues of these possibilities....


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Just came back from a meeting with a counselor from Human Resources Canada. I am considering a retraining program called Second Career. Looking into becoming a dietitian, or nutritionist in the Health Service sector.  Will require going back to school for up to two years. It's a great program and something that may give me a chance for secure employment for the rest of my working days......So, I am researching all avenues of these possibilities....



kewl 

Good luck.


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> kewl
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks.


----------



## Alix

Downloading free apps onto my Droid. Drinking coffee and planning a day with my girls.


----------



## vitauta

Rocklobster said:


> Just came back from a meeting with a counselor from Human Resources Canada. I am considering a retraining program called Second Career. Looking into becoming a dietitian, or nutritionist in the Health Service sector.  Will require going back to school for up to two years. It's a great program and something that may give me a chance for secure employment for the rest of my working days......So, I am researching all avenues of these possibilities....



great news day, rock!  resources--you've got a wealth and depth of resources just waiting to be tapped!  second career, sounding good, and you already have a nice base of nutritional knowledge that you can build on. good luck!


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for a neighbor who owns a truck to get home so I can go get my dishwasher.  Then I have the angst of installing it.  These things don't always go well for me.


----------



## Rocklobster

vitauta said:


> great news day, rock!  resources--you've got a wealth and depth of resources just waiting to be tapped!  second career, sounding good, and you already have a nice base of nutritional knowledge that you can build on. good luck!


Thanks. You are right. I love the food buisness, but am tired of the transition and lack of job security in the restaurant game. Looking for something institutional with some long term security, if there is such a thing anymore.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the grocery store. I bought 2~1 pound packages of 90% ground beef. They were on special for $3.98 each. As I was ready to leave the store I looked at my receipt and noticed that they rang up wrong, they rang up at $4.58 each. I went to the service desk, they checked it out and they did ring up wrong, so I got them free. Please everyone, check your receipts.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocklobster said:


> Just came back from a meeting with a counselor from Human Resources Canada. I am considering a retraining program called Second Career. Looking into becoming a dietitian, or nutritionist in the Health Service sector.  Will require going back to school for up to two years. It's a great program and something that may give me a chance for secure employment for the rest of my working days......So, I am researching all avenues of these possibilities....




That sounds like it would be interesting.  I would think it could provide many different paths for employment working with almost any age group.  I think people will probably continue to make bad food choices until well after you are ready to retire so it should be secure! 
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Timothy

Rocklobster said:


> Just came back from a meeting with a counselor from Human Resources Canada. I am considering a retraining program called Second Career. Looking into becoming a dietitian, or nutritionist in the Health Service sector. Will require going back to school for up to two years. It's a great program and something that may give me a chance for secure employment for the rest of my working days......So, I am researching all avenues of these possibilities....


 
Good luck to you Rocklobster! I did the same thing in 1982. Went back to school for Electronics in a two year course and ended up working at an aircraft manufacturing facility, testing newly wired Jets and installing black boxes for 15 years before again switching career paths to Database Designing and retiring from it after another 10 years. 

Not bad for a guy who started his working life as a dishwasher in a restaurant.

I hope your new adventure goes as well as mine did!


----------



## Nick Edwards

That made me laugh. I have one n the truck, car, my desk (don't ask), one mounted n the kitchen, one n the junk drawer, oh and one n my tool box. My house wine is 2Buck Chuck from Trader Joes.


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, folks. There is still a lot of stuff to sort out. Just starting the journey. Sounds like a great oppurtunity. Now, if it is actually doable.


----------



## babetoo

after d.c. i am going to play with my  new sewing room. gotta clean up kitchen a bit before i can play. my granddaughter brought all of the pans, she had of mine. covered the dining room table. going to put them away. busy but fun day.


----------



## Nick Edwards

U sound busy


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Thanks, folks. There is still a lot of stuff to sort out. Just starting the journey. Sounds like a great oppurtunity. Now, if it is actually doable.



Good luck, Rock!

With all your experience, you might want to check into teaching.  A lot of schools are looking for "non-traditional" (no teaching degree) instructors for HS and community college culinary arts and other food related courses.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm getting ready to amputate my nose.  Went to work, lasted 2 hours, then came home.  This cold is kicking my behind.


----------



## Rocklobster

Dawgluver said:


> I'm getting ready to amputate my nose. Went to work, lasted 2 hours, then came home. This cold is kicking my behind.


Neo Citron and gin. Sounds a bit extreme, but it works....and if it doesn't, you won't care...


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Neo Citron and gin. Sounds a bit extreme, but it works....and if it doesn't, you won't care...



Had to look it up (the NeoCitran, not the gin).  It's the Canadian version of Theraflu.  Thanks for the recipe!


----------



## Rocklobster

Dawgluver said:


> Had to look it up (the NeoCitran, not the gin). It's the Canadian version of Theraflu. Thanks for the recipe!


 

I was just kidding. I don't recomend mixing alcohol and Thera Flu. But, I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Just came back from a meeting with a counselor from Human Resources Canada. I am considering a retraining program called Second Career. Looking into becoming a dietitian, or nutritionist in the Health Service sector. Will require going back to school for up to two years. It's a great program and something that may give me a chance for secure employment for the rest of my working days......So, I am researching all avenues of these possibilities....


 
Therer is always a need for any health workers. No matter what field they are in. Good luck.


----------



## Soma

so sorry to hear you're under the weather dawglover...get well soon! you probably feel like this guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but if you try real hard....and I'll clap my hands three times for you....in no time at all you'll be 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm packing for our 2-week vaca in Mexico (Isla Mujeres). Never been there, never wanted to travel in January, but son is getting married in a 'destination wedding'. 

My idea of a January holiday is 3 nights in a local B&B which has a hot tub, great food, outdoor rink. (did that last year in Kingston, Ontario).


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, Soma!  You are gonna love Isla Mujeres!  I would happily sacrifice and take your place for you!  We just got back from Cozumel.  Eat, drink, and be merry!  There's a place on Isla that specializes in lobster pizza, can't remember which.  Load up on the wonderful fresh seafood!

You will have to go back during Whale Shark and Manta Ray season (summer).  Dolphins should be plentiful now.  Have fun with the golf carts, and do get underwater!

I am so excited for you!  We expect a full trip report!


----------



## pacanis

Seems like there's a cold going around kicking a lot of peoples' butts. 
Get better, Dawg.

I took a semi day off and drove around today. Beautiful day with the sun shining and the ice melting off the roads.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:
			
		

> Seems like there's a cold going around kicking a lot of peoples' butts.
> Get better, Dawg.
> 
> I took a semi day off and drove around today. Beautiful day with the sun shining and the ice melting off the roads.



Thanks, Pac.  Half my office is sick today, along with a bunch of my teachers.


----------



## Addie

Thought you might like to know what I have been up to. 

I just cooked myself up a plate of six of the biggest sea scallops and served on a bed of tartar sauce that I made up myself. These were dry scallops, not wet ones. I even had to remove the foot on each one. All I did was salt them. I was so tempted to use pepper also, but I know what the consequences would be. A couple of days in the hospital. They were soooo good. I browned them on both sides real quick on high heat, then turned the heat down so they could cook through. I do not like raw seafood.


----------



## babetoo

figured out most of stuff on new sewing machine. my brain is mush. so will do a couple chores, easy peasy.


----------



## Soma

Oops, misspelled dawgluver, sorry. Thanks so much for the tips. Copying them now.
 Lobster pizza sounds like something wonderful! I haven't had lobster in years, love it. They sell it frozen in cans in my supermarket. $25 for less than a pound. Bought some once for a special birthday dinner, was pretty good, but I imagine that the fresh stuff is heavenly!


----------



## Katie H

Had a busy day today.  My usual every two weeks shopping trip to the "big" town about 46 miles away.

Good day getting supplies/rations and picking up on some bargains for next year's Christmas decorations and some presents even.

Stopped at a new place off the highway on my route home that was quite interesting.  They called it a consignment store, but it was more like an antiques/collectibles store.  Lots of very nice stuff and well priced.  There were some repros (all marked as such) and I bought an enameled sign for Glenn for his birthday.  Has a great graphic of an old car (about '30s or so era) with a shapely girl atop it.  the words on the sign say, "What happens in my garage, stays in my garage!"  I loved it.  The only improvement would be if the car was a motorcycle instead.  Still, the car works because Glenn's restored many, many, many cars.....

At the moment, I'm relaxing on the sofa with an "adult beverage" and looking forward to a very calm rest of the evening with my sweetheart.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from a nice Italian resstaurant. It's our daughter's 13th birthday & that's where she picked. Great food & service.


----------



## Katie H

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from a nice Italian resstaurant. It's our daughter's 13th birthday & that's where she picked. Great food & service.



Smart girl.  Sounds like she has a discerning palate.  Happy birthday to her.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sitting around wishing I had room for another piece of that pork schnitzel we had for supper and, like Katie H, enjoying an adult beverage.


----------



## Alix

I didn't eat any dinner as I was too stuffed from lunch (out with my girls) but I DID find room for some pound cake and bumbleberry sauce. I am now sitting in my chair with a cup of peppermint tea, groaning. Lordy WHY did I eat that much today?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done taking the sheets and pillowcases down off of the wash lines, thanks to the great temperatures we are having I was able to hang outside today. They just said on the radio that we might break the record high today.


----------



## Timothy

Off to the Library I go, I go... I read a lot. On average, about 2 books each week and I out of reading material. I resorted to re-reading last months "Smithsonian" magazine. It has an excellent article about The New Madrid fault system, that was responsible for the 1811–1812 New Madrid earthquakes.


----------



## Addie

Son #1 stopped by with Teddy Bear, the dog. I just finished a couple of steamed hot dogs with sauerkraut and there was a couple of spoonfuls left on the plate. Put the paper dish on the floor and Teddy Bear gobbled up the kraut. He also likes Dill pickles with garlic, pretzels, and a few other weird foods. There isn't much this dog doesn't like. He seems to be rather bizarre in his preferences for treats. 

I am fully recovered but this bug knocked me for a loop. So I spent the morning in bed until noon. Now Son #2 has it really bad. He is so sick I suggested he head for the ER. Three residents here went out in the ambulance in the past couple of days due to dehydration. I don't know where this bug came from, but it can go back. My son ran an errand for me and said everyone is wearing a mask down in the square while they are shopping. It hits with diarrhea so bad that you can become dehydrated in a matter of hours. And if you have it really bad, you vomit also. I have never had the flu. But this thing going around seems to be just a stomach bug. No achy bones, no fever, no flu signs. It is really scary.

Son#1 did the whites for me. There were so many towels that he had to use the big double load washer. I didn't know I owned enough stuff to even fill a regular washer. Well, time to get some dishes done and clean up the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done taking the sheets and pillowcases down off of the wash lines, thanks to the great temperatures we are having I was able to hang outside today. They just said on the radio that we might break the record high today.


 
Oh what I wouldn't do to be able to hang out my laundry and give my sheets that fresh air smell.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Son #1 stopped by with Teddy Bear, the dog. I just finished a couple of steamed hot dogs with sauerkraut and there was a couple of spoonfuls left on the plate. Put the paper dish on the floor and Teddy Bear gobbled up the kraut. He also likes Dill pickles with garlic, pretzels, and a few other weird foods. There isn't much this dog doesn't like. He seems to be rather bizarre in his preferences for treats.
> 
> I am fully recovered but this bug knocked me for a loop. So I spent the morning in bed until noon. Now Son #2 has it really bad. He is so sick I suggested he head for the ER. Three residents here went out in the ambulance in the past couple of days due to dehydration. I don't know where this bug came from, but it can go back. My son ran an errand for me and said everyone is wearing a mask down in the square while they are shopping. It hits with diarrhea so bad that you can become dehydrated in a matter of hours. And if you have it really bad, you vomit also. I have never had the flu. But this thing going around seems to be just a stomach bug. No achy bones, no fever, no flu signs. It is really scary.
> 
> Son#1 did the whites for me. There were so many towels that he had to use the big double load washer. I didn't know I owned enough stuff to even fill a regular washer. Well, time to get some dishes done and clean up the kitchen.


 
I wonder if you fed Teddy Bear a big plate of kraut, if he would allow you to sing to him without attacking you!

I think that's the same bug I had about a month ago. It sounds like it. All I did to fight it was drink lots of fluids and sleep about 18 hours a day. It stayed with me for a week and finally left.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> I wonder if you fed Teddy Bear a big plate of kraut, if he would allow you to sing to him without attacking you!
> 
> I think that's the same bug I had about a month ago. It sounds like it. All I did to fight it was drink lots of fluids and sleep about 18 hours a day. It stayed with me for a week and finally left.


 
Now that is funny. I will have to give it a try. About the dog, not your being sick.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Oh what I wouldn't do to be able to hang out my laundry and give my sheets that fresh air smell.



I wish you could too Addie. Hanging up the laundry was one thing that I could do right to please my mother. She also would let me pin the lace curtains onto a wood frame to dry. ( Anyone else remember those wooden frames)?


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> I wish you could too Addie. Hanging up the laundry was one thing that I could do right to please my mother. She also would let me pin the lace curtains onto a wood frame to dry. ( Anyone else remember those wooden frames)?




I don't remember those but, we did have long metal rods to stretch the wrinkles out of the sheer curtains.  We also had some metal contraptions to put in the legs of my stepfathers work pants to create a crease without ironing.  They were a real pain to get the crease in the right place.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Waiting for a neighbor who owns a truck to get home so I can go get my dishwasher. Then I have the angst of installing it. These things don't always go well for me.


 
Well???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Son #1 stopped by with Teddy Bear, the dog. I just finished a couple of steamed hot dogs with sauerkraut and there was a couple of spoonfuls left on the plate. Put the paper dish on the floor and Teddy Bear gobbled up the kraut. He also likes Dill pickles with garlic, pretzels, and a few other weird foods. There isn't much this dog doesn't like. He seems to be rather bizarre in his preferences for treats.
> 
> I am fully recovered but this bug knocked me for a loop. So I spent the morning in bed until noon. Now Son #2 has it really bad. He is so sick I suggested he head for the ER. Three residents here went out in the ambulance in the past couple of days due to dehydration. I don't know where this bug came from, but it can go back. My son ran an errand for me and said everyone is wearing a mask down in the square while they are shopping. It hits with diarrhea so bad that you can become dehydrated in a matter of hours. And if you have it really bad, you vomit also. I have never had the flu. But this thing going around seems to be just a stomach bug. No achy bones, no fever, no flu signs. It is really scary.
> 
> Son#1 did the whites for me. There were so many towels that he had to use the big double load washer. I didn't know I owned enough stuff to even fill a regular washer. Well, time to get some dishes done and clean up the kitchen.



Sounds like a norovirus, those seem to head around the facility once a year, so far we've been lucky.  A few years ago everyone had it, including staff, we weren't allowed to stay home, because there would not have any staff there to take care of the patients.  We had to just let it run it course.  The facility provided the staff with anti-emitics and anti-diarrheals free of charge and they made sure we were fed and hydrated while at work.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Sounds like a norovirus, those seem to head around the facility once a year, so far we've been lucky.  A few years ago everyone had it, including staff, we weren't allowed to stay home, because there would not have any staff there to take care of the patients.  We had to just let it run it course.  The facility provided the staff with anti-emitics and anti-diarrheals free of charge and they made sure we were fed and hydrated while at work.



Good grief, that must have been miserable.  Norovirus is the one reported on cruise ships too.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Well???



Brought the DW home last night and had my grandson from 7:00 AM to 6:00 PM then off to a meeting.  

Looks like a job for Friday.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I wish you could too Addie. Hanging up the laundry was one thing that I could do right to please my mother. She also would let me pin the lace curtains onto a wood frame to dry. ( Anyone else remember those wooden frames)?


 
Aah yes. Curtain stretchers. Stab your fingers until they almost fell off. Then put them outside in the sun to dry really stiff with starch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief, that must have been miserable.  Norovirus is the one reported on cruise ships too.



Commonly called "Stomach Flu"  they changed the distinction to norovirus to differentiate it from Influenza, which is respiratory.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Brought the DW home last night and had my grandson from 7:00 AM to 6:00 PM then off to a meeting.
> 
> Looks like a job for Friday.


 
Well... you got the easy part done!


----------



## vitauta

can employees really be forced to report to work sick?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Commonly called "Stomach Flu" they changed the distinction to norovirus to differentiate it from Influenza, which is respiratory.


 
Oddly enough I wasn't vomiting. The problem was in my lower tract. Yet both my boys were. Go figure.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> can employees really be forced to report to work sick?


 
In this state they can if it is in the interest of public safety or health.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> can employees really be forced to report to work sick?



Most of us who worked sick were volunteers, me...I'd rather be sick at work where there are tiled floors and a toilet in every room.

If you work in healthcare and everyone is sick, the employer has no choice but to demand the shifts be filled, we worked incredibly short.  All non-essential staff (not direct care) were made to stay home so they would not get sick, too.  We had people who were not sick in "moonsuits" removing those patients/residents who were not sick to an isolated unit.  The kitchen staff left the food carts at the doors of the units.  And they would run away

Fortunately, those of us who love taking care of the elderly would rather be at work helping them, whether we are sick or not.  For three weeks I worked 8 hours on, 8 off until the last of the norovirus left the building and we were cleared.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Most of us who worked sick were volunteers, me...I'd rather be sick at work where there are tiled floors and a toilet in every room.
> 
> Fortunately, those of us who love taking care of the elderly would rather be at work helping them, whether we are sick or not. For three weeks I worked 8 hours on, 8 off until the last of the norovirus left the building and we were cleared.


 
I have to be declared 'symptom free' for 72 hours before I will be allowed to go and have my vitals check. When the delivery man brught my meds today, he had on a mask and rubber gloves. After I handed his pen back, he took off his gloves and put on a new pair before he would take it. Sounds extreme, but this bug is racing through three cities and towns that I know of. And for the elderly, it can turn into a killer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I have to be declared 'symptom free' for 72 hours before I will be allowed to go and have my vitals check. When the delivery man brught my meds today, he had on a mask and rubber gloves. After I handed his pen back, he took off his gloves and put on a new pair before he would take it. Sounds extreme, but this bug is racing through three cities and towns that I know of. And for the elderly, it can turn into a killer.



Exactly, it is very hard on the elderly.  I got it twice, the second time was not as bad, but I was still a lot better off than most of my patients.  We couldn't even accept outside help, why make more people sick if you are already in quarantine?   Out of 170 residents and patients we only lost three, it could have been much worse.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Exactly, it is very hard on the elderly.  I got it twice, the second time was not as bad, but I was still a lot better off than most of my patients.  We couldn't even accept outside help, why make more people sick if you are already in quarantine?   Out of 170 residents and patients we only lost three, it could have been much worse.



Even 3 is horrid.  So sad.  Must have been so hard on everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Even 3 is horrid.  So sad.  Must have been so hard on everyone.



Yes, 3 is horrid, one would have been horrid.

One of my most favorites died on Monday, I've been taking care of him since his first stroke 8 years ago.  He will be greatly missed.  He taught me patience with cranky old curmudgeons.  He really hated female caregivers and was not nice about it, but his spirit was strong.  This time around, we all knew it was his last, he was too nice to everyone, even his kids noticed the personality change.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yes, 3 is horrid, one would have been horrid.
> 
> One of my most favorites died on Monday, I've been taking care of him since his first stroke 8 years ago.  He will be greatly missed.  He taught me patience with cranky old curmudgeons.  He really hated female caregivers and was not nice about it, but his spirit was strong.  This time around, we all knew it was his last, he was too nice to everyone, even his kids noticed the personality change.



So sorry, PF.  Your peeps are truly blessed, having you to care for them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, PF.  Your peeps are truly blessed, having you to care for them!



Thank you, Dawg!  I think your students are Blessed, they have you!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thank you, Dawg!  I think your students are Blessed, they have you!



Thanks, Sweetie, but not so much today, I kinda sneezed a lot.  Tried to cover and redirect!  Everyone is sick.  I was impressed with my ability to remain upright, however.


----------



## Timothy

Just got home from the Medical Lab. Today was my blood tests for my Jan 10th Doctors appointment. I'll see on the 10th how good or bad I've been in the last 4 months.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from looking at camera's. Mine quit working over the holidays. My goodness there are so many, I just want an everyday kind (if there is such a thing). Some I looked at were price from $79 to $120. The brands were Nikon, Sanyo, Kodak and Sony. Any ideas for me?


----------



## Andy M.

I've had a couple of Sony digital cameras.  They are both still in use. They take great pics.  You will also do well with Nikon, Canon, Olympus.  I don't know much about Kodak or Sanyo Cameras.

Both the cheaper ones and the more expensive ones will take great pics.  The costlier ones offer extra features.  You have to decide which extra features are important to you.

Sony, for one, changes models a lot so you may be able to pick up a recently replaced model for cheap money.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> I've had a couple of Sony digital cameras.  They are both still in use. They take great pics.  You will also do well with Nikon, Canon, Olympus.  I don't know much about Kodak or Sanyo Cameras.
> 
> Both the cheaper ones and the more expensive ones will take great pics.  The costlier ones offer extra features.  You have to decide which extra features are important to you.
> 
> Sony, for one, changes models a lot so you may be able to pick up a recently replaced model for cheap money.



Thanks so much for your advice Andy. I can't get over how small camera's are now days, they look like a cell phone.


----------



## Andy M.

You'll find that most of the new cameras don't have a viewfinder you press your eye up to.  You have to frame the picture looking at the display on the back.  Look for a camera with a big bright display.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> You'll find that most of the new cameras don't have a viewfinder you press your eye up to.  You have to frame the picture looking at the display on the back.  Look for a camera with a big bright display.



Andy, that is a good thing, I always have trouble looking through the small viewfinder.


----------



## Katie H

Today is my day to begin taking down our Christmas decorations.  Ours always stay up, the tree at least, until the Epiphany (January 6).

I began this morning by taking down the outside decorations.  I couldn't pass up the opportunity.  It is sunny and a lovely 65F out.  Why not spend some of my time outdoors?

Since we emptied (in October) my rental storage space where I used to live, all the holiday "stuff" is now here.  Albeit in a bit of a jumbled state.  I've been taking my time readying Christmas decorations for storage in the attic so I can organize and, in some cases, give away pieces we won't use or don't need.

When Buck and I owned our shop, we always decorated quite lavishly for Christmas, so there is some amount of duplication.  I'm saving the most beautiful/unique pieces and will either consign or donate the remaining unneeded things.

In some ways, going through all the decorations is bittersweet.  It is causing me to remember the many Christmases I had with Buck and what some of the decorations mean.  The most special ones I'll keep, of course.

Having said that, I'm thankful I had those holidays with him and I am even more thankful that I have another wonderful man to create more beautiful memories with.  I'm blessed beyond measure.

At any rate, I'm up to my all-American eyeballs in garlands, bells, lights, reindeer, Santas, you name it...but I am actually enjoying myself and, believe it or not, I'm looking forward to next Christmas.


----------



## pacanis

My last point and shoot was probably one of the last to have a viewfinder. I needed it for outdoor pics, but the displays have really come a long way and I rarely use the viewfinder. I've been toying with the idea of getting a new camera, too. I'm having a rough time taking pics that require extreme closeups and would rather opt for a better camera than go the better lighting tripod route.

Anyway... it was gorgeous here today so I took one of my newly acquired firearms to the gun shop, got the headspace checked, then shot 20 rounds to see what it could do. I'll probably rip it apart now and give it a thorough cleaning now that everything checks out OK.


----------



## Andy M.

My Sony has an automatic macro feature.  In auto mode, you just inch up to an item and the camera switches over to macro mode.  Point and shoot.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm reading the installation guide for the new DW.  Yeah, I'm one of those guys that reads the directions.  It minimizes the odds that I'll screw something up and have to call a professional.  I'm just smart enough to screw it up regardless so one step at a time.

Taking out the old one was tedious though not overly difficult.  A surprising amount of smelly water in there that spilled out onto the kitchen floor.  I thought I had turned off the power and was reminded with fireworks that I hadn't when I tried to cut the power line.

The first thing I did was measure the opening to ensure the new DW would fit as it has a "tall" tub.  It will.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> I'm reading the installation guide for the new DW. Yeah, I'm one of those guys that reads the directions. It minimizes the odds that I'll screw something up and have to call a professional. I'm just smart enough to screw it up regardless so one step at a time.
> 
> Taking out the old one was tedious though not overly difficult. A surprising amount of smelly water in there that spilled out onto the kitchen floor. I thought I had turned off the power and was reminded with fireworks that I hadn't when I tried to cut the power line.
> 
> The first thing I did was measure the opening to ensure the new DW would fit as it has a "tall" tub. It will.


 
Good luck Andy! It sounds like you've got it well in hand. I hope the rest of the installation goes smoothly and you complete it well.


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> Good luck Andy! It sounds like you've got it well in hand. I hope the rest of the installation goes smoothly and you complete it well.



Thanks, Tim.  It's always an adventure.  As I get older and fatter, it get harder to do the things I used to do.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Tim.  It's always an adventure.  As I get older and fatter, it get harder to do the things I used to do.




In a couple more years your grandson can do it and you can supervise.

For me plumbing was always tough until I found the Teflon tape.

Now I'm a master plumber!


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Tim. It's always an adventure. As I get older and fatter, it get harder to do the things I used to do.


 
Precisely what I was thinking as I tied my shoes this morning! "I never grunted like this when I was younger". I just tied them, jumped up and ran off!


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> Precisely what I was thinking as I tied my shoes this morning! "I never grunted like this when I was younger". I just tied them, jumped up and ran off!




...jumping up and running off.  Interesting concept.  Not relevant.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'm reading the installation guide for the new DW. Yeah, I'm one of those guys that reads the directions. It minimizes the odds that I'll screw something up and have to call a professional. I'm just smart enough to screw it up regardless so one step at a time.
> 
> Taking out the old one was tedious though not overly difficult. A surprising amount of smelly water in there that spilled out onto the kitchen floor. I thought I had turned off the power and was reminded with fireworks that I hadn't when I tried to cut the power line.
> 
> The first thing I did was measure the opening to ensure the new DW would fit as it has a "tall" tub. It will.


 
Cutting wires? 

Good luck with your project.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Tim. It's always an adventure. As I get older and fatter, it get harder to do the things I used to do.


 
Welcome to the club. You are not alone.


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting here on the computor trying to get myself motivated to get up do the dishes & clean the house, the neighbors want to go out for dinner tonite & don't feel like doing much of anything.  Happy friday to all!


----------



## Dawgluver

Feel better, SB.  TGIF!


----------



## PattY1

Andy M. said:


> My Sony has an automatic macro feature.  In auto mode, you just inch up to an item and the camera switches over to macro mode.  Point and shoot.



Oh, I need one of those!!!


----------



## babetoo

looking for low cal blueberry muffin recipe. do a bit of vacuuming. doing research on line for loom knitting, looks easy and interesting.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just cleaned the plant table in the den, what a mess!

They all got a haircut and a drink but, one job leads to another so I had to dust and run the cleaner, then I had to sweep and mop the kitchen floor. 

I should have tossed the plants out the window!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> I just cleaned the plant table in the den, what a mess!
> 
> They all got a haircut and a drink but, one job leads to another so I had to dust and run the cleaner, then I had to sweep and mop the kitchen floor.
> 
> I should have tossed the plants out the window!



Do you have your plant table in front of a window? I miss my old house, there I had nice wide windowsills, were I had lots of plants. In this house the only place were I would get good light is in a basement window on the south side of the house.


----------



## FezzikTheCook

Enjoying the post-Holiday mellow time...


Sipping some Scotch and having a smoke...


.............But whats for _dinner_?


----------



## Andy M.

Finally got the new DW installed.  All seemed to go well.  I'll be running it for the first time after dinner tonight.  

Now I'm sitting sipping a CR and watching football playoffs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Finally got the new DW installed.  All seemed to go well.  I'll be running it for the first time after dinner tonight.
> 
> Now I'm sitting sipping a CR and watching football playoffs.



Please make sure all the connections are tight.  We had one installed last year, and have a plastic tray with little used cleaning supplies stored under the sink.  When I recently reached for a bottle of Old English Scratch Cover, the bottom was wet.  The whole plastic tray was half filled with water from our DW, which was installed by a "professional".  Got under the sink with a flashlight while running the DW, and there was the leak.  Tightened it up, and so far, so good, but I plan to check periodically.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH phoned and said he'd volunteered our old large oscillating fan to a friend who had a fridge mishap after returning from vacay.  The fan's been in the basement for years, and looked like we had used it for rototilling.  Dang, it was filthy!  Spent an hour washing it and trying to clean it up, and had to apologize to to our friend when he came over.  He didn't care, was just glad to have it, and said his kitchen was much worse!


----------



## Zhizara

JoAnn L. said:


> Do you have your plant table in front of a window? I miss my old house, there I had nice wide windowsills, were I had lots of plants. In this house the only place were I would get good light is in a basement window on the south side of the house.



I do have the wider windowsills, but my windows face the north so I don't get much direct light.  My plants are doing well, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from picking up my prescriptions.  Decided on impulse to get a shampoo and haircut...Shrek likes it.  Dinner smells good, so far, it's in the crockpot.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> Do you have your plant table in front of a window? I miss my old house, there I had nice wide windowsills, were I had lots of plants. In this house the only place were I would get good light is in a basement window on the south side of the house.




I have a large window but, I also have a steam radiator!  It is less than ideal but it is the only option.  These plants belonged to various people who have passed away and if they finally die they will be replaced with plastic ones.  I just did not want to see them tossed out because they meant a great deal to the previous owners.


----------



## pacanis

Watching football here, too.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Finally got the new DW installed. All seemed to go well. I'll be running it for the first time after dinner tonight.
> 
> Now I'm sitting sipping a CR and watching football playoffs.


 
So how'd it work Andy? With your attention to detail, I imagine it worked perfectly.


----------



## Andy M.

My attention to detail resulted in no water leaks or electrical fires.  Samsung's attention to details got the first load clean.  It just finished and I took a quick look.  They seem clean.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am assembling a desk. I thought the Swedish stuff was a pain in the arse. This American stuff is twice as frustrating.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Please make sure all the connections are tight.  We had one installed last year, and have a plastic tray with little used cleaning supplies stored under the sink.  When I recently reached for a bottle of Old English Scratch Cover, the bottom was wet.  The whole plastic tray was half filled with water from our DW, which was installed by a "professional".  Got under the sink with a flashlight while running the DW, and there was the leak.  Tightened it up, and so far, so good, but I plan to check periodically.



Thanks for the reminder.  I kept all the stuff out from under the sink until I ran the DW and checked for leaks.  Dry as a bone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> I am assembling a desk. I thought the Swedish stuff was a pain in the arse. This American stuff is twice as frustrating.



A Sauder kit?  Sorry...


----------



## vitauta

sauder = some nice designs, but a nightmare to assemble....


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I am assembling a desk. I thought the Swedish stuff was a pain in the arse. This American stuff is twice as frustrating.



I recently put together a sewing desk from Sauder.  Much patience is needed indeed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a bedroom set made by Sauder, built by PF...that was 12 years ago, I can wait another 12.


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> I am assembling a desk. I thought the Swedish stuff was a pain in the arse. This American stuff is twice as frustrating.


 
Patience Little Grasshopper, patience.


----------



## Addie

I have a son (#1) who is a contractor and does all those things for me while I sit eating Bon Bons. Everyday, someone tells me how smart he is. That there isn't anything he can't fix or do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rushed out to get a pic of the full moon surrounded by a ring of ice crystals, only to find it obscured by clouds.  Drat.  A friend's son and the local news caught it though.  Pretty cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's a drag, full moon and overcast!  Arrrgh!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

You too?  I keep going out to check, and am disappointed to keep missing it with all the clouds.  The TV pic looked exactly like what my friend's son took, but they didn't credit him.

The news said it should be around for another day.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I got some gift certificates from Amazon for Christmas, so I just ordered a cookbook and two DVD's. Love those kind of gifts.


----------



## buckytom

i finally got a night off without having to ask for it, and now i can't sleep. so i just pulled in to the hot grill The Hot Grill for "2 all the way". hot dogs with mustard, onions, and texas weiner sauce. pics to follow in the hot dog thread.

mofett, where are you???


----------



## Claire

Taking a break from de-constructing Christmas.  Got the tree un-decorated yesterday, today will get hubby help me to take boxes down from the attic (actually I don't have an attic, but rather a two-story garage on the back of our property, we call the upstairs the attic) to get the rest packed away.  Should be done by tomorrow, or at least mostly.  Years ago I got tired of putting up lights in acceptable weather, then having to take them down in temps well below freezing, and gloves make the job difficult, then they're too stiff to store yet, so had to be brought in and left in the kitchen to warm, so that they'd be flexible enough to coil and store.  Ugh!  Gave up on exterior lights completely.  SO now it's relatively simple.


----------



## simonbaker

could not sleep well thinking about dh having surgery wednesday.


----------



## babetoo

not much, cleaned up the kitchen, started knitting on my project. and am reading a really good book.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finished coloring my hair, it's a little more red than I thought it would be...


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> i finally got a night off without having to ask for it, and now i can't sleep. so i just pulled in to the hot grill The Hot Grill for "2 all the way". hot dogs with mustard, onions, and texas weiner sauce. pics to follow in the hot dog thread.
> 
> mofett, where are you???




i think msmofet may have beat you to the hot grill in this war of wieners, bt.  just check out her chili dog all the way on the hot dog picture thread!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finished coloring my hair, it's a little more red than I thought it would be...


 
Having grown up a redhead, I learned early on that men and boys love red hair. And I hated it like most girls do. I use to scream at my mother that it was all her fault. She married a redhead. My father had a headful of carrot top red hair. My second husband told me one day that the reason he fell in love with me was because of my red hair. When I started going grey, I couldn't wait for it all to come in. Now it is S&P. Just wish it would go all white. Only one child had red hair when she was born. It fell out and the blonde came in.


----------



## JoAnn L.

simonbaker said:


> could not sleep well thinking about dh having surgery wednesday.



Thinking of you and your dh. Hope everything will be alright.


----------



## Addie

Prayers are on the way. Keep us posted. All will be well.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> could not sleep well thinking about dh having surgery wednesday.



Thinking of you and your DH, SB, as well.  All the best to you both.


----------



## simonbaker

JoAnn L. said:


> Thinking of you and your dh. Hope everything will be alright.


Thank you.  They're taking a tumor out of his neck, just below his left ear.  They biopsied & said no cancer showed up but they will know more when they open him up.  Thank you for your concern.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just made myself a cup of hot Mystic Spiced Chai tea. Then I buttered bread and put a little sugar on it for a treat. My mother used to make me the buttered bread with sugar when I was not feeling well as a child. I was home sick a lot with asthma, thank goodness I outgrow it the asthma but I still like the buttered sugar bread. :<)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here, wondering what else I should be doing.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just made myself a cup of hot Mystic Spiced Chai tea. Then I buttered bread and put a little sugar on it for a treat. My mother used to make me the buttered bread with sugar when I was not feeling well as a child. I was home sick a lot with asthma, thank goodness I outgrow it the asthma but I still like the buttered sugar bread. :<)


 
My mother made me hot cocoa and toast with butter and sugar.


----------



## babetoo

just routine stuff, going for a hair cut later. badly needed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got Shrek's doctor called to change some of his meds to one's Medicare will pay for.  They decided they would not pay for some of his Extended Release and his co-pay was going to $40 instead of $4.  Now I have to get him on the mail-order medications...I wish he would do these things himself, but he won't and I end up paying out of MY pocket.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> just routine stuff, going for a hair cut later. badly needed.



Got my hair cut AND changed the color  Fun!


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got my hair cut AND changed the color Fun!


 

a hair cut always brightens my mood. i finally found a blond that i like so don't want a change there.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got Shrek's doctor called to change some of his meds to one's Medicare will pay for.  They decided they would not pay for some of his Extended Release and his co-pay was going to $40 instead of $4.  Now I have to get him on the mail-order medications...I wish he would do these things himself, but he won't and I end up paying out of MY pocket.



you have his and hers pockets?


----------



## Claire

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got Shrek's doctor called to change some of his meds to one's Medicare will pay for.  They decided they would not pay for some of his Extended Release and his co-pay was going to $40 instead of $4.  Now I have to get him on the mail-order medications...I wish he would do these things himself, but he won't and I end up paying out of MY pocket.



Princess, I'm right there with you.  My husband just won't deal with the beaurocracy of the various things we have to deal with, him being retired army.  Right now there are 4 different organizations (he's starting medicare as of his birthday in another month) I'm trying to sort.  When I do leave it to him, he has temper tantrums.  I can't remember what it was (health insurance?  car? banking?) but the customer service gal told me my husband had to make the call himself.  I told her, in a very kind voice, that if she really preferred to deal with him, I'll get him on.  But we can both pretend I never told you I was his wife, and we can pretend that I'm a man, and no one will  yell at you today.  She complied.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got my hair cut AND changed the color  Fun!





babetoo said:


> a hair cut always brightens my mood. i finally found a blond that i like so don't want a change there.



Interesting.  You both enjoy a haircut.  I have hated getting haircuts since I was a little kid.  I wonder if it's gender related.


----------



## jusnikki

Just finished giving a potential customer directions....I hope she makes it.

You got the wrong one when *I* have to give directions...


----------



## Claire

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.  You both enjoy a haircut.  I have hated getting haircuts since I was a little kid.  I wonder if it's gender related.



I guess there is some gender-relationship, but I'm a gal and hate going to a beauty parlor, period.  I actually go to the town (small town, pop 3000) barber, who "gets" me.  I don't want to be messed with.  I don't want to be blow-dried unless it is frigid out.  I used to keep my hair medium-long just for ease (just wore it in a French braid) and only had to have it trimmed annually.  But for various reasons a couple of years ago the length had to go.  She was shocked when my husband told her I was going short, and loaned him a stack of style magazines.  I picked a couple, husband and friends picked a couple more.  When I went in I showed her what others thought, and which I thought would work for me.  She looked at the friends' and husband's selection and said, "You're right, these two won't work with your hair, and this will require more maintenance than you want to deal with.  Your choice is it."  I've had short hair for a couple of years now and should have done it a couple years before (when I was having skin disease problems).  Yeah, now I have to show up every few months, but worth it.  I know a couple of other "no fuss with the head" women, and they go to her as well.


----------



## Nick Edwards

Resting. Went through the pump house, removed recyclables & junk from under the deck & listed all the misc wood left over from when I built the house. My wife fixed me a sandwich of ham on Italian herb & olive oil thinwich.


----------



## Claire

Right now I'm monitoring my email closely because my best friend's mom is dying.  She is rather stoic, but want to make sure I'm around if she wants to write or talk.  It's a pull the plug type decision, and I think her sibs are going to cause grief about that decision and others to come.  Just want to make sure I'm around if she wants to write/talk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> you have his and hers pockets?



Since he retired...yes.  His SS doesn't make it too far, not enough for his medications.  Nice to know I never get to retire.  And he's no longer getting the disability SS he was getting before.  When the bonuses and paychecks I earn go to pay for medicare payments and medications...yes, my pocket.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> a hair cut always brightens my mood. i finally found a blond that i like so don't want a change there.



I just needed a change from the mouse brown gay I have been looking at.  Figured the weight loss and 1 yr anniversary of my heart attack I deserved to go red for a while.


----------



## Nick Edwards

Go to the VA. I've been going since '86. Anyone who has been in the service can go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Princess, I'm right there with you.  My husband just won't deal with the beaurocracy of the various things we have to deal with, him being retired army.  Right now there are 4 different organizations (he's starting medicare as of his birthday in another month) I'm trying to sort.  When I do leave it to him, he has temper tantrums.  I can't remember what it was (health insurance?  car? banking?) but the customer service gal told me my husband had to make the call himself.  I told her, in a very kind voice, that if she really preferred to deal with him, I'll get him on.  But we can both pretend I never told you I was his wife, and we can pretend that I'm a man, and no one will  yell at you today.  She complied.



Shrek just doesn't deal, he won't even make the call, but he does get upset when I start looking at all the paperwork he has, trying to find the one I need to make changes or follow up on.  I want to get him on the mail-order plan through AARP, his maintenance medications will be $0 if we make the change.  That is a $ number I can get behind, it will save us $2488 a year.  Enough to make his Medicare payments for next year.

I did discover, finally, why my meds were costing $0, it was a mystery.  My Medical Flex is being charged my co-pays.  Mystery solved.  Whew.  I was worried it was a typo somewhere and they would be coming after me for all my co-pays at once.  I used up my medical flex last year by this time, I forgot how it worked, but my heart attack ended up costing me only $800 out of pocket.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> I guess there is some gender-relationship, but I'm a gal and hate going to a beauty parlor, period.  I actually go to the town (small town, pop 3000) barber, who "gets" me.  I don't want to be messed with.  I don't want to be blow-dried unless it is frigid out.  I used to keep my hair medium-long just for ease (just wore it in a French braid) and only had to have it trimmed annually.  But for various reasons a couple of years ago the length had to go.  She was shocked when my husband told her I was going short, and loaned him a stack of style magazines.  I picked a couple, husband and friends picked a couple more.  When I went in I showed her what others thought, and which I thought would work for me.  She looked at the friends' and husband's selection and said, "You're right, these two won't work with your hair, and this will require more maintenance than you want to deal with.  Your choice is it."  I've had short hair for a couple of years now and should have done it a couple years before (when I was having skin disease problems).  Yeah, now I have to show up every few months, but worth it.  I know a couple of other "no fuss with the head" women, and they go to her as well.



I always tell the: I do not blow dry, it's comb wet and walk.  I don't like playing with my hair and never learned how to style it.  Heck, I grew up in Wyoming, the wind always blows.  Anything I could do with my hair was wiped out before I hit the curb in front of the house.

The lady yesterday gave me a bob, it's cute!  Even Shrek liked it.  Another thing, all the sudden I have curly hair, it does what ever it wants...makes me crazy.


----------



## Claire

Oh, it can be insane.  Though our military plan, at one time most daily, generic meds were costing $3/mo.  I'd usually buy them 3 mos at a time.  $9.  One day I walked into the pharmacy (remember, small town, they all know everyone) and a 3 mos of something (blood pressure, cholesterol, and gout are his dailies) came up to $0.07!  Seven cents?  The checkout woman just laughed.  I said I have to go back and talk to the pharmacist (who I think is her husband).  They were laughing by the time I got back there.  "We called TRICARE, we called the local carrier for them, and it isn't a mistake."  SO I reached to the bottom of my purse and found some nickels and pennies.  Who can figure this ^&((&&(**( out?  Now all of a sudden the prices are all over the place, but still low enough that I'm not complaining (I often wait behind someone who is paying hundreds for what I'm paying dozens, but then husband went to Vietnam when others were hiding out).  If my husband had to deal with this, he'd be dead from a stroke or something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Oh, it can be insane.  Though our military plan, at one time most daily, generic meds were costing $3/mo.  I'd usually buy them 3 mos at a time.  $9.  One day I walked into the pharmacy (remember, small town, they all know everyone) and a 3 mos of something (blood pressure, cholesterol, and gout are his dailies) came up to $0.07!  Seven cents?  The checkout woman just laughed.  I said I have to go back and talk to the pharmacist (who I think is her husband).  They were laughing by the time I got back there.  "We called TRICARE, we called the local carrier for them, and it isn't a mistake."  SO I reached to the bottom of my purse and found some nickels and pennies.  Who can figure this ^&((&&(**( out?  Now all of a sudden the prices are all over the place, but still low enough that I'm not complaining (I often wait behind someone who is paying hundreds for what I'm paying dozens, but then husband went to Vietnam when others were hiding out).  If my husband had to deal with this, he'd be dead from a stroke or something.



I've had to chart for Tricare...those folks are nuts!  I don't mind charting everyday, but if nothing is going on, NOTHING is going on!  SSDD!!!  They should be glad there are no changes for the worse...and changes for the better don't happen overnight.  

Ironic that I do Medicare Paperwork for CMS and still have no clue about what's going on with it aside from my small part.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Right now I'm monitoring my email closely because my best friend's mom is dying.  She is rather stoic, but want to make sure I'm around if she wants to write or talk.  It's a pull the plug type decision, and I think her sibs are going to cause grief about that decision and others to come.  Just want to make sure I'm around if she wants to write/talk.



Tough job, especially if you have no family support.  She's in my thoughts!


----------



## Timothy

What am I doing? I'm trying to de-stress from a Freeway trip to Jacksonville. I hate driving on the Freeway and never do unless there is no way to get out of doing so.

I'm having a Margarita with almost nothing but Tequila in it. That drive freaked me out badly! I think I put dents in the steering wheel.

When I was a kid, I could drive on the Freeway with no problem, but now, it's like being in the Daytona 500. I'm doing the speed limit at 65 and everyone is tailgating me trying to get me to go 75. NO WAY.

I felt like a low flying plane. Holy Crap! Am I glad to get home!

Won't be doing THAT again any time soon!!!!

I almost got out of the van and kissed the ground when I got home!

Is anyone else like this? I have no problem going 55 on secondary roads. No problem at all. I just hate freeways.

Mmmmmm, Tequila, maybe my shoulders will come back down where they're supposed to be by the time I finish this drink! They're up around my ears right now!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Timothy said:


> Is anyone else like this? I have no problem going 55 on secondary roads. No problem at all. I just hate freeways.




It only bothers me when I go flying past my exit or at night when it is raining!


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> What am I doing? I'm trying to de-stress from a Freeway trip to Jacksonville. I hate driving on the Freeway and never do unless there is no way to get out of doing so.
> 
> I'm having a Margarita with almost nothing but Tequila in it. That drive freaked me out badly! I think I put dents in the steering wheel.
> 
> When I was a kid, I could drive on the Freeway with no problem, but now, it's like being in the Daytona 500. I'm doing the speed limit at 65 and everyone is tailgating me trying to get me to go 75. NO WAY.
> 
> I felt like a low flying plane. Holy Crap! Am I glad to get home!
> 
> Won't be doing THAT again any time soon!!!!
> 
> I almost got out of the van and kissed the ground when I got home!
> 
> Is anyone else like this? I have no problem going 55 on secondary roads. No problem at all. I just hate freeways.
> 
> Mmmmmm, Tequila, maybe my shoulders will come back down where they're supposed to be by the time I finish this drink! They're up around my ears right now!




I drove rush hour traffic on highways for work for decades.  As a result, I'm used to it. 

If I have a choice of highway vs. by-way to get somewhere, I always choose the highway.  

That said, I have no interest in driving in heavy traffic - highway or otherwise.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> I drove rush hour traffic on highways for work for decades. As a result, I'm used to it.
> 
> If I have a choice of highway vs. by-way to get somewhere, I always choose the highway.
> 
> That said, I have no interest in driving in heavy traffic - highway or otherwise.


 
I've driven in some cities FAMOUS for nasty driving. (NYC, San Fran, DC...)

5mph rush hour stuff is just boring.

75mph lane-dogeing, finger waving, agressive traffic is what I hate.

I'll stick with 55 and watch the roses.


----------



## Claire

hey, Jacksonville is much better than it used to be.  There was one exit off I-95 when I used to drive it to visit my parents (Daytona) from DC that said something like, "Through traffic, right lane".  Next thing you know, you were off the highway and into a residential neighborhood, wondering what happened and how to get back on I-95.  I did this several times over the years.  I'm not sure if I finally "got it", or if they finally corrected the sign.  Probably both.  It made me want to tear my hair out.  But if you only drive it every year or two, it's hard to remember which exit is incorrectly signed.


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> I've driven in some cities FAMOUS for nasty driving. (NYC, San Fran, DC...)
> 
> 5mph rush hour stuff is just boring.
> 
> 75mph lane-dogeing, finger waving, agressive traffic is what I hate.
> 
> I'll stick with 55 and watch the roses.



You're using the right cure.  Have one for me.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> You're using the right cure. Have one for me.


 
You got it man! I just poured my second! This one's for you Andy!


----------



## Chef Munky

Timothy said:


> What am I doing? I'm trying to de-stress from a Freeway trip to Jacksonville. I hate driving on the Freeway and never do unless there is no way to get out of doing so.
> 
> I'm having a Margarita with almost nothing but Tequila in it. That drive freaked me out badly! I think I put dents in the steering wheel.
> 
> When I was a kid, I could drive on the Freeway with no problem, but now, it's like being in the Daytona 500. I'm doing the speed limit at 65 and everyone is tailgating me trying to get me to go 75. NO WAY.
> 
> I felt like a low flying plane. Holy Crap! Am I glad to get home!
> 
> Won't be doing THAT again any time soon!!!!
> 
> I almost got out of the van and kissed the ground when I got home!
> 
> Is anyone else like this? I have no problem going 55 on secondary roads. No problem at all. I just hate freeways.
> 
> Mmmmmm, Tequila, maybe my shoulders will come back down where they're supposed to be by the time I finish this drink! They're up around my ears right now!



Count me in. I've always had a fear of freeways. I'm ok once I get in. It's merging and the new light system they have installed That gets me. The States broke but Cal Trans always have ways of making new detours just to aggravate ya. Who's bright idea was it to add stop lights to the merge lane? I'd like to get on quick, not stop, prey that I can get up to speed to avoid an accident.


----------



## Zhizara

Oh boy!  Julie and Julia is on tonight!  Yippee!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Oh boy!  Julie and Julia is on tonight!  Yippee!!!



Channel and time, please?


----------



## LPBeier

I am going to go now and curl up on the couch with my puppies (they miss their "Grandpa" so are sticking to me) with a variety of hot and cold drinks for my sore throat and watch the season opener of Top Chef: Texas!  It's two hours so but it is PVR'd so I can fast forward through the many commercials!

Julie and Julia is one of my feel-good movies.  I have the DVD and watch it when I need a lift.  My other movies in this category are Jumping Jack Flash, The Princess Bride and The Devil wears Prada!


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from the hospital. A lady from church was attacked by a dog at 5:30 am while out for a morning walk.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Just got back from the hospital. A lady from church was attacked by a dog at 5:30 am while out for a morning walk.



Oh no.  Is she going to be OK?  Hope all goes well on Wednesday.


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Thank you.  They're taking a tumor out of his neck, just below his left ear.  They biopsied & said no cancer showed up but they will know more when they open him up.  Thank you for your concern.



try to get a good night's sleep tonight and tomorrow, you and dh.  all the best to you, sb....


----------



## LPBeier

Simonbaker, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  Hopefully all will go well.


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Channel and time, please?



Sorry Dawg.  I shut down the computer to watch.  It was on Lifetime starting 7pm Central time.  Keep an eye out for a re-run.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got Shrek's doctor called to change some of his meds to one's Medicare will pay for. They decided they would not pay for some of his Extended Release and his co-pay was going to $40 instead of $4. Now I have to get him on the mail-order medications...I wish he would do these things himself, but he won't and I end up paying out of MY pocket.


 
The sad thing is that the doctors have a list of what Medicare will pay for and not pay. They just don't take the time to look it up. One of the good things here in MA, is that the pharmacy has to give you generics if one is available unless the doctor clearly states "No Substitution." I get a medication that costs $502. a tube and I get two tubes a month. There is no generic for it. It took quite a battle for Medicare to approve it. Thank goodness I have no co-pay.

Surely you don't expect Shrek to do these things for himself. HE IS A MAN!!!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Simonbaker, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully all will go well.


 Thank you very much for your best wishes & prayers.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no. Is she going to be OK? Hope all goes well on Wednesday.


 Yes, she is in therapy. The doc.'s had to put a rod in her leg & attatch it with a pin for her fractured hip.  The lady is a real saint & does so much for the less fortunate.
Thanks for the good wishes for tomorrow. We have to be at the surgical towers by 6 am.


----------



## Dawgluver

All our best, Simonbaker, to you and your hubby.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Boiled some potatoes with the peel on to make some home fries for supper tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got a killer deal today on a pair of Dansko shoes.  Somebody at work had ordered them, wore them for one day and decided they didn't like them.  First, they fit me, second, they are pearlized purple -shiny!!!! Third, I got them for HALF price!!!! and I can pay for them over 4 paychecks!!!

They are purple and shiny!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a killer deal today on a pair of Dansko shoes.  Somebody at work had ordered them, wore them for one day and decided they didn't like them.  First, they fit me, second, they are pearlized purple -shiny!!!! Third, I got them for HALF price!!!! and I can pay for them over 4 paychecks!!!
> 
> They are purple and shiny!!!!



Are they* PURPLE AND SHINY*???


----------



## roadfix

Not purple haze?

Congratulations on a killer deal!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Are they* PURPLE AND SHINY*???



_*YES!!!!!*_


----------



## Dawgluver

Ya got me at purple!  Shiny is gravy!  Enjoy!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a killer deal today on a pair of Dansko shoes.  Somebody at work had ordered them, wore them for one day and decided they didn't like them.  First, they fit me, second, they are pearlized purple -shiny!!!! Third, I got them for HALF price!!!! and I can pay for them over 4 paychecks!!!
> 
> They are purple and shiny!!!!



great deal, pf!  i love dansko clunky funky shoes--are yours clunky+funky+purple+shiny?

i remember fondly a purple period of mine.  it was i the mid-80s, i was going to prince's purple rain concert in landover, md.  i was decked out in purple shoes, purple leg warmers, purple scarf, sweater and hat--and thought i was so fly girl....it rained buckets the whole night in honor of the occasion.  i had my purple umbrella....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> great deal, pf!  i love dansko clunky funky shoes--are yours clunky+funky+purple+shiny?
> 
> i remember fondly a purple period of mine.  it was i the mid-80s, i was going to prince's purple rain concert in landover, md.  i was decked out in purple shoes, purple leg warmers, purple scarf, sweater and hat--and thought i was so fly girl....it rained buckets the whole night in honor of the occasion.  i had my purple umbrella....



Clunky, funky, purple & shiny!  I have a purple umbrella, too!


----------



## babetoo

did some (very little) housework. put last of christmas away. i poop out so quickly. guess i will have to finish tomorrow. gonna make dinner, watch a little t.v. read and go to be. hopefully tomorrow is another day.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Cleaning house today.*

Thursday is house cleaning day here. Do you share this chore with other members in the house or do you have to do it all yourself? My DH and I share, he does the vacuuming and uses the steam mop, I do the rest.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> Thursday is house cleaning day here. Do you share this chore with other members in the house or do you have to do it all yourself? My DH and I share, he does the vacuuming and uses the steam mop, I do the rest.



The entire kitchen is my job as well as washing floors.  SO gets the rest.


----------



## Timothy

JoAnn L. said:


> Thursday is house cleaning day here. Do you share this chore with other members in the house or do you have to do it all yourself? My DH and I share, he does the vacuuming and uses the steam mop, I do the rest.


 
Because of my renovations to my house, (I'm remodeling the entire inside), it's been a mess for so long that I feel like I'm camping. What clutter! One day, it'll be completed.


----------



## Katie H

Having a bit of a lazy morning.  Woke up to falling temps, high winds and spitting now.  Not a day out fit for man nor beast.  Although, our goofy dog, Harley, is chompin' at the bit to have us open the gate to the field so she and her doggie friend, Baxter, can run their tails off today.

In a little while Glenn and I will pile into the car and head to the rheumatologist for our regular check-ups.  And, hooray, I'll get a cortisone shot in my knee.  Oh, boy, am I ever ready for that!!!!!  The pain has just about gotten the best of me the last several days.  The cortisone makes it all better.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here with my grandson and cooking two pounds of bacon in the oven.  Frank Z's bacon post got the best of me.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a killer deal today on a pair of Dansko shoes.  Somebody at work had ordered them, wore them for one day and decided they didn't like them.  First, they fit me, second, they are pearlized purple -shiny!!!! Third, I got them for HALF price!!!! and I can pay for them over 4 paychecks!!!
> 
> They are purple and shiny!!!!


Purple and shiny? I'm JEALOUS. I have purple crocs and purple Birkenstock clogs, but no purple shiny Danskos! In case you decide you don't like them, what size are they?


----------



## Timothy

I'm still enjoying my morning coffee. Fresh ground Columbian with Hazelnut creamer. Yum City!


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> Thursday is house cleaning day here. Do you share this chore with other members in the house or do you have to do it all yourself? My DH and I share, he does the vacuuming and uses the steam mop, I do the rest.



Every day is cleaning day in my little apartment but, it is all broken down into 5 or 10 minute jobs that I do while I am waiting for the coffee to percolate or the commercials on TV to finish, etc... .  I spend more time thinking about it than actually doing it!


----------



## babetoo

finish clean the living room is on the list. doing deep cleaning and some minor decor changes. unload dishwasher. not much else, maybe work on saige's scarf.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Not much excitiing here. I'm going to take a shower, in the process of doing laundry and going to call mom. Around 6, I'll start making dinner. No big deal, just hot dogs.

_This weekend and next week are part of the cleaning plan, babe. I do the kitchen and bathrooms on the same day, because they take so much time. The other stuff is pretty easy._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Purple and shiny? I'm JEALOUS. I have purple crocs and purple Birkenstock clogs, but no purple shiny Danskos! In case you decide you don't like them, what size are they?



39 European, 9 American...I knew you would offer them a good home!


----------



## babetoo

trying to work up energy to straighten kitchen before i start dinner. didn't get to much else done today, to tired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here wondering if it's time to go to bed.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 39 European, 9 American...I knew you would offer them a good home!


Oh--and they are my size!!!! Oh!!! oh right, you want them...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Oh--and they are my size!!!! Oh!!! oh right, you want them...



I loved wearing them all day! _* Purple AND Shiny!!!*_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just checked my A1C, using the Bayer A1C Selfcheck and.....it is 6.9!!!
This is down from 8.6, one month ago!!!

I'm just a little excited about this.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I just checked my A1C, using the Bayer A1C Selfcheck and.....it is 6.9!!!
> This is down from 8.6, one month ago!!!
> 
> I'm just a little excited about this.



Yay!!!  That's fantastic, PF!

And your purple shiny shoes are just my size!  Yay again!  Am expecting my package soon, along with Frank's extra bacon!

Okay, maybe I'm dreaming...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just checked my A1C, using the Bayer A1C Selfcheck and.....it is 6.9!!!
> This is down from 8.6, one month ago!!!
> 
> I'm just a little excited about this.



What is A1C? What is the normal range?


----------



## buckytom

isn't that a steak sauce???


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> isn't that a steak sauce???



Close.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just checked my A1C, using the Bayer A1C Selfcheck and.....it is 6.9!!!
> This is down from 8.6, one month ago!!!
> 
> I'm just a little excited about this.


 
Congratulations. That is great. I didn't know Bayer had a A1c check. I usually wait for the blood work every three months. Mine runs between 6.0 and 6.3. If I can stay out of the hospital, it will stay there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What is A1C? What is the normal range?



It's a hemoglobin test that can determine your blood sugar control for the past 3 months, with the 3rd month counting for 50%.  The normal or recommended goal for Diabetics is <7...<6 is even better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Congratulations. That is great. I didn't know Bayer had a A1c check. I usually wait for the blood work every three months. Mine runs between 6.0 and 6.3. If I can stay out of the hospital, it will stay there.



A1CNow - Giving Real Time A1C Results

I picked it up at Walmart, $23 for 2 tests.  Uses a drop of blood about twice what you need for a fingerstick.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What is A1C? What is the normal range?


 
6.0 is normal for non-diabetics. An A1c is the blood test that tells your doc what your sugar readings (even without a meter reading) have been for the past three months. An 8.6 is extremely high and reason for concern. 6.3 - 6.9 is reasonable but requires watching. 

There is a regimen that diabetics are supposed to follow. You are supposed to take a meter reading before and after breakfast. Then depending on what your doctor wants you to do, at least two to three more readings during the day. 

Being me, of course I don't do it that way. I know my body, and know right away if my sugar is climbing. And like all diabetics can tell instantly if we are crashing. If the sugar goes too high, we can slip into a coma. If it crashes, then we can have a seizure. So if I am having a good week, I may not test my sugar at all. Or if I am having a bad day, I may check it several times until I get a reading I like. It i a toss up as to which is worse. Crashing or climbing too high. If you are crashing, you feel shaky inside, then shakey all over, start to sweat, breath with shallow breaths, get very weak. That person needs to get sugar into them right away. Or:

Like me right now. I checked my sugar. Not feeling good. Meter is reading 219. WAY TO HIGH. I will take a glipazide. Insulin in pill form. For those on the needle, they need to get a shot of insulin into them to get it down. A reading of 90 - 110 is normal. 

This all becomes a way of life. With insulin and diet, diabetes can be successfully managed.

More info than you need or want?


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> 6.0 is normal for non-diabetics. An A1c is the blood test that tells your doc what your sugar readings (even without a meter reading) have been for the past three months. An 8.6 is extremely high and reason for concern. 6.3 - 6.9 is reasonable but requires watching.
> 
> There is a regimen that diabetics are supposed to follow. You are supposed to take a meter reading before and after breakfast. Then depending on what your doctor wants you to do, at least two to three more readings during the day.
> 
> Being me, of course I don't do it that way. I know my body, and know right away if my sugar is climbing. And like all diabetics can tell instantly if we are crashing. If the sugar goes too high, we can slip into a coma. If it crashes, then we can have a seizure. So if I am having a good week, I may not test my sugar at all. Or if I am having a bad day, I may check it several times until I get a reading I like. It i a toss up as to which is worse. Crashing or climbing too high. If you are crashing, you feel shaky inside, then shakey all over, start to sweat, breath with shallow breaths, get very weak. That person needs to get sugar into them right away. Or:
> 
> Like me right now. I checked my sugar. Not feeling good. Meter is reading 219. WAY TO HIGH. I will take a glipazide. Insulin in pill form. For those on the needle, they need to get a shot of insulin into them to get it down. A reading of 90 - 110 is normal.
> 
> This all becomes a way of life. With insulin and diet, diabetes can be successfully managed.
> 
> More info than you need or want?


Interesting.  I have a strong family history of diabetes, just don't know much about it, now 2 of my siblings have it, i need to get better on watching what I eat & get back to exercising.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Interesting. I have a strong family history of diabetes, just don't know much about it, now 2 of my siblings have it, i need to get better on watching what I eat & get back to exercising.


 
Your doctor needs to know; let me refrain that. MUST know about the diabetes in your family. He will be more diligent in testing you. Make sure you tell him or her. Family history and overweight are two of the main causes of diabetes.

In my family, diabetes and heart and/or heart related diseases are our family choices. I am the last person in my family that is still alive. All my aunts, uncles, cousins, etc are dead from one or the other or both. And now there is already one of the next generaton with heart disease. His heart was damaged from measles when he was seven y.o. He has had eight heart attacks. My son #1. And with his weight, he will be the next to have diabetes. Then my daughter. She already has vascular disease in her legs. And it wouldn't hurt her to lose about thirty pounds. Fortunately my kids are smart enough to not be in denial and have informed their doctors of the family history. It is so IMPORTANT that your doctor know. I can't emphasize this strongly enough.


----------



## Addie

*Dirty Little Secret*

For those of you who live in the states, there is a dirty little secret that a lot of folks are not aware of. Your primary doctor may be a partner of a medical practice. The more tests that are ordered by your doctor, the less profit for the 'group.' And when they have their monthly meetings to see who brought in the most Medicare, insurance and cash payment dollars as profit, that doctor gets a bonus. For the poor schmuck who brought in the least he/she is berated in front of their colleagues. That doctor has to have a dang good reason why so many tests were ordered. And that doctor gets the least amount of the profits. So when your doctor fails to order tests, there is a dirty little secret behind it. 

Is this legal? Sure is! You see, Medicare, insurance companies and health plans like Medex never pay the full amount that is billed. Specially if it is an expensive test. They make more money by having you come back time and time again just to look at you, take your vitals and send you on your way. And sometimes insurance companies have the doctor call and get approval for tests. He doesn't have the time for that foolishness. After all he is the doctor. Can't be bothered. And try to get him to fill out paper work for handicapped. That's what secretaries are for. But he still has to sign it. To time consuming. He doesn't make money doing that. He would rather have you make a trip to the office, and then he can charge for a visit while he is scribbling his name. He doesn't even bother to read what the secretary typed up for the reason you are handicapped. 

You have to be your own medical advocate and ask questions. You have the right to read your medical reports and charts. You have the right to ask for and have tests ordered if you suspect something is wrong. You have the right to question his treatment of your complaint. And you have the right to pain medication if you are in pain. If you tell him that your ingrown toe nail hurts, then it hurts. It is not for him to question it, but to treat it. 

Just thought you might like to know. Anyone have anything they would like to add?


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> For those of you who live in the states, there is a dirty little secret that a lot of folks are not aware of. Your primary doctor may be a partner of a medical practice.


The medical ripoffs and scams that are played each and every day by Medical Doctors in the USA and the insurance companies are too numerous to even tackle. I got very, very lucky when I found my Doctor here in St. Augustine. He plays no games, He's as honest as the day is long and he allows no billing gimicks by his staff. He TRIES to make my bill as small as possible. He just discussed with me, the use of the Counties "Primary Care" system. He told me that by ordering my tests through them, I could save a lot of money. 

At this time, I have no medical insurance. Frankly, I don't want any except for some that would cover me in the event of hospitalization. Too many games are involved with the medical insurance system in the USA. I want no part of the games.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> The medical ripoffs and scams that are played each and every day by Medical Doctors in the USA and the insurance companies are too numerous to even tackle. I got very, very lucky when I found my Doctor here in St. Augustine. He plays no games, He's as honest as the day is long and he allows no billing gimicks by his staff. He TRIES to make my bill as small as possible. He just discussed with me, the use of the Counties "Primary Care" system. He told me that by ordering my tests through them, I could save a lot of money.
> 
> At this time, I have no medical insurance. Frankly, I don't want any except for some that would cover me in the event of hospitalization. Too many games are involved with the medical insurance system in the USA. I want no part of the games.


 
Tim, I know you are retired. If you retired due to disability, then you are elegible for Medicare Disability. That covers your hospitalization, if necessary. You will receive full benefits as if you retired at 65 or older.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Tim, I know you are retired. If you retired due to disability, then you are eligible for Medicare Disability. That covers your hospitalization, if necessary. You will receive full benefits as if you retired at 65 or older.


 
Thanks Addie, but my retirement was the result of downsizing. Northrop Grumman was getting rid of anyone over 50 that had more than 20 years with the company and hiring 20 somethings to replace them at half the salary. My replacement was hired exactly one week after I went out the gate on a forced retirement.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Thanks Addie, but my retirement was the result of downsizing. Northrop Grumman was getting rid of anyone over 50 that had more than 20 years with the company and hiring 20 somethings to replace them at half the salary. My replacement was hired exactly one week after I went out the gate on a forced retirement.


 
Well that sucked! My girlfriend in CA, work on the stealth bomber for them. She was the purchasing agent. Same thing happened to her. And the bomber wasn't even in production yet. Then the next week after she got laid off, her new husband got laid off. Age thing again. And they had just bought a new home. 

But look at all the fun you are having now. You got the last laugh!


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Well that sucked! My girlfriend in CA, work on the stealth bomber for them. She was the purchasing agent. Same thing happened to her. And the bomber wasn't even in production yet. Then the next week after she got laid off, her new husband got laid off. Age thing again. And they had just bought a new home.
> 
> But look at all the fun you are having now. You got the last laugh!


HA! I sure am Addie! I still feel like I'm waiting for "the other shoe to drop", because I'm having such a great time in retirement.

I'm finally getting it through my head that I can just enjoy myself now.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished the regular Friday laundry and housecleaning.  Had a nice lunch and think I'll settle down and take a brief nap.  I'm feelin' a little lazy and I'm still feeling the effects of the cortisone shot I received in my right knee yesterday.  I usually feel a little "tender" in that knee and have some inability to put too much pressure on it for about 48 hours after the cortisone.  But, after that...look out world!  I can whip my weight in wildcats.  By tomorrow...here, kitty, kitty, kitty!!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> HA! I sure am Addie! I still feel like I'm waiting for "the other shoe to drop", because I'm having such a great time in retirement.
> 
> I'm finally getting it through my head that I can just enjoy myself now.


 
It is too bad that the bottom line is the most important thing instead of people. Losing company loyalty in the end is going to cost more for the corporatate world, and they won't realize it before it is too late. 

When I was helpiing my grandson with his resume, I noticed that he was jumping from job to job. I mentioned that it didn't look good on his resume. He informed that it doesn't work that way anymore. You get hired with the understanding that you will leave for a better offer elsewhere and for more money. How sad.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> It is too bad that the bottom line is the most important thing instead of people. Losing company loyalty in the end is going to cost more for the corporatate world, and they won't realize it before it is too late.
> 
> When I was helpiing my grandson with his resume, I noticed that he was jumping from job to job. I mentioned that it didn't look good on his resume. He informed that it doesn't work that way anymore. You get hired with the understanding that you will leave for a better offer elsewhere and for more money. How sad.



Loyalty used to mean something.  Not any more.  The era of the gold watch for 25 years' service is gone.  

I realized midway through my work life that you don't have careers or long-term jobs anymore.   Your work life is a series of temporary jobs.  Then either you or your employer decides you're better off somewhere else and you change partners again.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> Loyalty used to mean something. Not any more. The era of the gold watch for 25 years' service is gone.
> 
> I realized midway through my work life that you don't have careers or long-term jobs anymore. Your work life is a series of temporary jobs. Then either you or your employer decides you're better off somewhere else and you change partners again.


 
I got a Garmin GPS for my 25 years... Much cooler than a gold watch!

I had a total of 5 jobs in my entire life! 25 years of them with Northrop Grumman. (It was just Grumman when I hired in.)


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> I got a Garmin GPS for my 25 years... Much cooler than a gold watch!...




So they gave you a Garmin and told you to get lost.  What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> So they gave you a Garmin and told you to get lost. What's wrong with this picture?


 
Thank you Andy. More laughs at Tim's expense. Did the have the road out of town already mapped out for you Tim?


----------



## babetoo

different day , same old stuff. a little wash, dusting, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## CWS4322

Gearing up to start shoveling the driveway...sigh.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> So they gave you a Garmin and told you to get lost. What's wrong with this picture?


 
Yep, and they weren't even nice about it! Gave me 14 days notice and then worked me right up to the last minute.

At least I was able to find my way to the car with my new GPS!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Yep, and they weren't even nice about it! Gave me 14 days notice and then worked me right up to the last minute.
> 
> At least I was able to find my way to the car with my new GPS!


 
You are just adding to it.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> different day , same old stuff. a little wash, dusting, etc. etc. etc.


 
I came across this while poking around the net. 

The Flying Farmer Suet Pudding - My Great, Great Grandmother

An old fashion recipe. Interesting.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> Gearing up to start shoveling the driveway...sigh.



You need to teach Myrtle and the rest of the girls to form a *V* and do some synchronized wing flapping! 

Last one to the road is a rotten egg!


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm just back from a late lunch out with my son and his wife, the one whose company folded the week before Christmas.  She's got another job already.  O happy day!  I took them out for a celebratory lunch on my new Social Security raise.  Beats the no-raise-at-all from the last two years.  Where's Geico's little Maxwell pig, to provide the "Wheeeeee!"?


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> You need to teach Myrtle and the rest of the girls to form a *V* and do some synchronized wing flapping!
> 
> Last one to the road is a rotten egg!


First I'd have to convince them to come outside in the snow...then I'd have to have several (probably about 20) loaves of bread to motivate them....

After 30 minutes of shoveling (the driveway is long and about 8 inches of snow had fallen) (so I basically had shoveled about 12 ft of it), the neighbour swung into the driveway with his plow. I was really glad to see him. It took me another 45 minutes to chisel my way into the van. I've parked it at the end of the driveway (which is about 300 ft long) since more snow is forecast for tonight. I can handle shoveling the snow left by the plow and the 10 ft behind the van to the road. But 300 ft is quite daunting. The blade is on the tractor, but I'd have to charge the battery and see if I can figure out how to drive it--I haven't driven the tractor for about 3 years--and back it out of the barn without hitting one of the girls. I should've moved the van before the snow started...I should've gone out to cover the van when freezing rain was forecast. I am looking forward to having a car with heated mirrors and heated seats. And, having my garage back.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> I'm just back from a late lunch out with my son and his wife, the one whose company folded the week before Christmas.  She's got another job already.  O happy day!  I took them out for a celebratory lunch on my new Social Security raise.  Beats the no-raise-at-all from the last two years.  Where's Geico's little Maxwell pig, to provide the "Wheeeeee!"?


Great news!


----------



## Addie

I need to get some work done. So please stop making me laugh. 

I just got a phone call from management. The woman that lives over me is our resident bag lady. She is the one with the shopping cart you see going around the neighborhood looking in trash. Well, it  seems she has brought roaches into the building. We all have been complaining about her. Now maybe they will do something done about her. I am so p.o.  They are going to spray my apartment next Tuesday. I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> I'm just back from a late lunch out with my son and his wife, the one whose company folded the week before Christmas.  She's got another job already.  O happy day!  I took them out for a celebratory lunch on my new Social Security raise.  Beats the no-raise-at-all from the last two years.  Where's Geico's little Maxwell pig, to provide the "Wheeeeee!"?



Super!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> First I'd have to convince them to come outside in the snow...then I'd have to have several (probably about 20) loaves of bread to motivate them....
> 
> After 30 minutes of shoveling (the driveway is long and about 8 inches of snow had fallen) (so I basically had shoveled about 12 ft of it), the neighbour swung into the driveway with his plow. I was really glad to see him. It took me another 45 minutes to chisel my way into the van. I've parked it at the end of the driveway (which is about 300 ft long) since more snow is forecast for tonight. I can handle shoveling the snow left by the plow and the 10 ft behind the van to the road. But 300 ft is quite daunting. The blade is on the tractor, but I'd have to charge the battery and see if I can figure out how to drive it--I haven't driven the tractor for about 3 years--and back it out of the barn without hitting one of the girls. I should've moved the van before the snow started...I should've gone out to cover the van when freezing rain was forecast. I am looking forward to having a car with heated mirrors and heated seats. And, having my garage back.



I'm glad I don't have to deal with the snow shovelling. I live in a condo, so we pay our landscapers to deal with the snow in winter. They have plowed the walkway in front of my house twice and shovelled it once for this last round of snow that started yesterday.

Don't forget, not just heated seats and mirrors, little wipers on the headlights. That's really nice when the driving gets dirty.


----------



## CWS4322

I hear those wipers break often...but cute!


----------



## kezlehan

Listening to parents arguing. Awkward. Want to hide in a corner  worried about my mum...


----------



## Alix

Hang in there honey, can you go for a walk or something to get out for a bit?


----------



## Dawgluver

Good idea.  Maybe call a friend?


----------



## tinlizzie

CWS4322 said:


> Great news!


 
I don't know that he has a name, but this guy will do just fine.  I think Maxwell is on the ski lift right now anyway.

And thanks to you, too, Dawg.  

Oh what a relief it is!


----------



## Addie

kezlehan said:


> Listening to parents arguing. Awkward. Want to hide in a corner  worried about my mum...


 
Remember, they have been together for all these years. Arguments are a part of marriage. Just keep your ears and eyes open. If you think that there might be a physical problem with the arguing, then you will have to make a decision. Try to take a walk with your mom, take her out to lunch and see if you can't get her to open up. Unfortunately for all of us, the day comes when the child becomes the parent and the parent becomes the child. A few prayers might help. Good luck.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

kezlehan said:


> Listening to parents arguing. Awkward. Want to hide in a corner  worried about my mum...


 
Sorry you have to hear that.  It's hard as my parents used to argue when I was a teenager.   I'm sending big hugs to you.  Is there anywhere you can go, put on a head-set and listen to some music... or call a friend and get together?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm not doing much at the moment, still in pj's and it's almost 1 pm.  I went out last night and got a few groceries and was up in the wee hours, because Mark got up to go to work at 4am. I cooked some chicken to be used for a chicken-noodle soup for tomorrow, then I went back to sleep. I slept in, and I'm taking my time waking up. I am in the process, though, of doing one load of laundry and have a load of dishes in the dishwasher. So, at least I am accomplishing something. The weather is dreary and rainy. The kind of day you just want to laze around, watch movies or read a good book.

Early this evening, I am going out to get somemore groceries. I wasn't that ambitious last night.


----------



## Alix

I'm heading out to work soon. Blah. I don't want to work tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Trying to decide if I want to drive or take public transportation to party tonight. The party is about 25 km from here. It's currently -17C, feels like -27C. It will probably be hard to find parking because we just had a snow dump of about 25 or 30 cm. So, do I take the bus and metro and not have to think about parking and about 1 hour travel or take the car for 30 minutes travel and who knows how long finding a parking spot or paying to put it in a lot. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Alix

My final decision would be based on how late I plan to stay at the party. If I were going to be out quite late, I don't think I'd want to wait for the bus. Just my 2 cents though. Have fun tonight!


----------



## babetoo

being lazy, still in robe, need shower, then guess a few house chores. been reading and drinking most of the morning. ain't retirement great?


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> My final decision would be based on how late I plan to stay at the party. If I were going to be out quite late, I don't think I'd want to wait for the bus. Just my 2 cents though. Have fun tonight!


 
Also, by taking your car, unless you are bringing a desinated driver with you, it will limit how much you can drink and tell you when you need to stop so you can be a responsible driver. And save you a hangover in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Also, by taking your car, unless you are bringing a desinated driver with you, it will limit how much you can drink and tell you when you need to stop so you can be a responsible driver. And save you a hangover in the morning.



I'm always the designated driver. DH never learned how to drive. I have lots of practice being responsible with the booze. 

But, there won't be a lot of booze at this party. It's a group performance of a radio play, written by the three birthday folks. It will be in a rented room with a stage, in a library! They have been doing this for about five years and call it "Capricornicopia"


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> My final decision would be based on how late I plan to stay at the party. If I were going to be out quite late, I don't think I'd want to wait for the bus. Just my 2 cents though. Have fun tonight!



Yeah, I'm thinking about waiting for that bus for 20 minutes in -19C to -23C at around midnight and it doesn't really appeal very much. 

Man I wish the seat heaters worked in my car.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm always the designated driver. DH never learned how to drive. I have lots of practice being responsible with the booze.
> 
> But, there won't be a lot of booze at this party. It's a group performance of a radio play, written by the three birthday folks. It will be in a rented room with a stage, in a library! They have been doing this for about five years and call it "Capricornicopia"


 

That sounds like a fun night.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from work, dh still recovering from surgery. Double the workload for me with him out.  Still waiting for the pathology report.


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from work, dh still recovering from surgery. Double the workload for me with him out.  Still waiting for the pathology report.



We have our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Just got home from work, dh still recovering from surgery. Double the workload for me with him out.  Still waiting for the pathology report.



Thoughts and prayers are with you, Simonbaker.  Hoping for the best.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you for the thoughts, prayers & best wishes.


----------



## taxlady

Thoughts and healing vibes to you Simonbaker.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> That sounds like a fun night.



It was. I had one 5% beer. We got home at about 23h00. I found a parking spot right across the street, but we had to pay $2/hour for four hours.


----------



## kezlehan

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me support last night. 
I should clear a few things up though.
Technically they're not both my parents. My mum is, but she remarried a few years ago, so her husband is my stepdad.
I have been the parent for many years. Mum got diagnosed with bipolar disorder after a long time of depression and self harm. I have been looking after her ever since Dad left when I was 11, I'm now 20. 
Her current husband is a great guy, just not supportive when it comes to her condition. He also suspects she is making arrangements to leave him for another guy, one of my many "random add" friends on facebook who "randomly added" her a few months back and who she constantly texts. 
Oh and her hubby read her diary and apparently she was contemplating going off with some guy in Texas who she also met on Facebook.
Gee my life is exciting! Oh and my Dad disowned me a week ago. We won't go in to the details on that one, not now anyway!
Again thank you and sorry for that vent! To anyone who read it, poor you but thanks!


----------



## Addie

kezlehan said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me support last night.
> I should clear a few things up though.
> Technically they're not both my parents. My mum is, but she remarried a few years ago, so her husband is my stepdad.
> I have been the parent for many years. Mum got diagnosed with bipolar disorder after a long time of depression and self harm. I have been looking after her ever since Dad left when I was 11, I'm now 20.
> Her current husband is a great guy, just not supportive when it comes to her condition. He also suspects she is making arrangements to leave him for another guy, one of my many "random add" friends on facebook who "randomly added" her a few months back and who she constantly texts.
> Oh and her hubby read her diary and apparently she was contemplating going off with some guy in Texas who she also met on Facebook.
> Gee my life is exciting! Oh and my Dad disowned me a week ago. We won't go in to the details on that one, not now anyway!
> Again thank you and sorry for that vent! To anyone who read it, poor you but thanks!


 
That's what we are here for. Good luck.


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry you've had to deal with such crap at a ypung sge, kez.

hopefully, karma will smile on you for your hard work taking care of your mom all these years.


----------



## Addie

What I am doing at 3 a.m. is hoping when I go to bed in a few minutes, I will be able to get to sleep. I am on my crazy hours routine again. Up for most of the night, go to sleep somewhere around 3-4 a.m. and get up in the middle of the afternoon. I feel like I am missing my whole life when I do this.Of course I could do some housework until I get really tired. I was watching a John Wayne movie earlier hoping that would work. Movie was too good. So that didn't work.


----------



## kezlehan

Thanks Addie and Buckytom! Yes I have all my fingers and toes crossed for that karma ;-)


----------



## Addie

Good morning everyone. I had planned on going out on my scooter. Forget that. It is 7ºF. with a wind chill of -10ºF. We are still having wind gusts. And that is what is keeping our temps so low. Boston is ecstatic. They won last night. And it was COLD at that stadium. I am ready to go back to bed. I have only had three hours sleep.


----------



## simonbaker

kezlehan said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me support last night.
> I should clear a few things up though.
> Technically they're not both my parents. My mum is, but she remarried a few years ago, so her husband is my stepdad.
> I have been the parent for many years. Mum got diagnosed with bipolar disorder after a long time of depression and self harm. I have been looking after her ever since Dad left when I was 11, I'm now 20.
> Her current husband is a great guy, just not supportive when it comes to her condition. He also suspects she is making arrangements to leave him for another guy, one of my many "random add" friends on facebook who "randomly added" her a few months back and who she constantly texts.
> Oh and her hubby read her diary and apparently she was contemplating going off with some guy in Texas who she also met on Facebook.
> Gee my life is exciting! Oh and my Dad disowned me a week ago. We won't go in to the details on that one, not now anyway!
> Again thank you and sorry for that vent! To anyone who read it, poor you but thanks!


 You are definetly earning your wings in this lifetime!


----------



## kezlehan

Haha thanks sure feels like it sometimes!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just made myself a cup of hot Mystic Chai Tea and my grandson a cup of Ovaltine. He is playing with his DSI and I am going to read my mystery. :<)


----------



## Andy M.

Making vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just made myself a cup of hot Mystic Chai Tea and my grandson a cup of Ovaltine. He is playing with his DSI and I am going to read my mystery. :<)


 
Thanks. I too am goiing to pick up my book and relax. I was asleep and woke up still tired. Maybe if I read I will be able to finish my nap. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> Thanks. I too am going to pick up my book and relax. I was asleep and woke up still tired. Maybe if I read I will be able to finish my nap. Thanks for the idea.


 
You sure could if you were reading the book I just gave up on. "The Invisible" by Andrew Britton. A real snoozer. I gave up at 200 of 387 pages. I kept waiting for SOMETHING to happen. Nope, all planning, details and specifications of Political maneuvering. Booorrrrrring!


----------



## Dawgluver

kezlehan said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone who gave me support last night.
> I should clear a few things up though.
> Technically they're not both my parents. My mum is, but she remarried a few years ago, so her husband is my stepdad.
> I have been the parent for many years. Mum got diagnosed with bipolar disorder after a long time of depression and self harm. I have been looking after her ever since Dad left when I was 11, I'm now 20.
> Her current husband is a great guy, just not supportive when it comes to her condition. He also suspects she is making arrangements to leave him for another guy, one of my many "random add" friends on facebook who "randomly added" her a few months back and who she constantly texts.
> Oh and her hubby read her diary and apparently she was contemplating going off with some guy in Texas who she also met on Facebook.
> Gee my life is exciting! Oh and my Dad disowned me a week ago. We won't go in to the details on that one, not now anyway!
> Again thank you and sorry for that vent! To anyone who read it, poor you but thanks!



Oh, Kezlehan, it's so hard when the child becomes the parent.  What a convoluted mess.  Bless you for sticking with it, hope you can take some time for you!


----------



## Claire

It is terribly hard when us "children" become the "parents".  But at 20 years old, it is young, and you have a hard row to hoe.  Don't feel bad about venting, DC is a good community.


----------



## tinlizzie

Today I'm going to work on one of my New Year resoutions -- cleaning up my "office" here where my computer & printer live.  The four 35" high bookcases are a mess; stuff just higgledy-piggledy laid in with no order.  Some of it is actually books, which are easy to deal with; but there are the office supplies, phone books (which I never use anymore), knick-knacks.  Gobs of pencils with hard erasers and almost-dried-up ballpoints.  Stuff.  I have a book on tape to listen to while I'm busy.


----------



## Timothy

tinlizzie said:


> The four 35" high bookcases are a mess; stuff just higgledy-piggledy laid in with no order. Some of it is actually books, which are easy to deal with; but there are the office supplies, phone books (which I never use anymore), knick-knacks. Gobs of pencils with hard erasers and almost-dried-up ballpoints. Stuff. I have a book on tape to listen to while I'm busy.


 

"Higgledy-piggledy" 

That describes my entire house!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for Shrek to get moving so I can get the linens off the bed and go do the laundry.  I wonder if I can get them off without waking him up...


----------



## CWS4322

Didn't they teach you that in school? I would think with your training, you'd be able to do some sort of "short-sheeting" technique that would roll him out without waking him up...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Didn't they teach you that in school? I would think with your training, you'd be able to do some sort of "short-sheeting" technique that would roll him out without waking him up...



Oh, I can make and take apart a bed with someone in it.  The question is can I do it without waking him up.  That's a lot of rolling...might make him seasick.

He woke up in time...now I have to get up the energy to just get it done.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Deodorized the garbage disposal and the dishwasher this morning , sure am glad that job is done.


----------



## Alix

I'm making chicken pot pie, checking my email and generally hanging out.


----------



## Katie H

Still working on what has become a long-term project.  When we moved the last of my things here just before Halloween, our breezeway looked like we were either moving in or moving out.  Boxes, boxes, boxes....

Well, at least, we can now walk through the breezeway and the boxes are organized so I can manage what's left to either put away, give away, sell, or throw away.

Some of what's taken the longest is all the Christmas stuff.  There was plenty I brought with me that I'd accumulated over the years.  Now, with the remainder brought in October, there are all the decorations we had/used at the shop.  Holy cow!  What a pile!!

But, looks like I'll have it fully in hand by the end of today.  Then I can concentrate on "plain ole stuff."  There's a boatload of that, too.

How does one accumulate so much?  Not any more.  I've become quite the "thrower outer."


----------



## CWS4322

I'm working on three proposals. It is too cold to go upstairs and work in the back bedroom. I'm going to have to get in there before next week--my "warm" weather clothes are there and I need to find stuff to wear while in TX. Not to mention, decide which suitcase to take.


----------



## Claire

I'm sitting here, having a glass of wine.  Husband and doggie are out for a walk, so am enjoying the peace (husband turns on TV when he wakes, off when he goes to bed at night.  As soon as he steps out the door I turn it off and either listen to music (if I've got a chore or am reading) or blessed silence (if I'm on the computer).


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> "Higgledy-piggledy"
> 
> That describes my entire house!


 
I'm approaching post-piggledy, but, Tim, I don't recommend this as a fulfilling afternoon activity.  Better the glass of wine Claire mentioned.


----------



## Addie

Well, I went to bed at 7 a.m. Was in a deep sound sleep. Son #2 calls. Stopping by, needs to use the outhouse. That means I have to wake up and go open the side door for him. Still sleeping on my feet. Get halfway to door, someone let him in. Go back to bed. Just dozing off again. Daughter stops by to see new chair (Xmas present from son #3) Brings me a very large jar filled with pennies to roll. Dishes and containers that I had sent her food on. She wants to chat. I am standing there going, "Huh? What? Huh? Huh? I am trying to be polite and not ask her to leave. She finally leaves. Oh good! Back to sleep. Phone rings. Son #2. Saw daughter coming in. Wanted to know if I was able to get back to bed yet. FORGET IT! I am up for the day. I am just trying to figure out if the world or my kids are against me. It could be both. I can take care of the kids. (The urge to kill some days is very strong.) But taking on the world, I will have to wake up first. Huh? What?


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting for Shrek to get moving so I can get the linens off the bed and go do the laundry.  I wonder if I can get them off without waking him up...



Reminds me of the song!

Lazy Mary get outta the bed we need the sheets for the table!


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> Deodorized the garbage disposal and the dishwasher this morning , sure am glad that job is done.




I am curious about how you do that?

I run ice cubes or citrus peels through mine.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Reminds me of the song!
> 
> Lazy Mary get outta the bed we need the sheets for the table!


 
Now I will be singing that all night. Thanks


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I am curious about how you do that?
> 
> I run ice cubes or citrus peels through mine.



We used to put egg shells through when I was a kid. I haven't had one since then. They aren't legal in Denmark or Quebec.


----------



## Addie

CHAPTER TWO - I call son #1. Tell him I need half and half. I didn't expect him right away. Ten minutes go by. So far I have washed my face, and blown my nose. Oh my! Another nose bleed. Only this one is really good. Check my blood pressure. WAY to low! Son walks in with half and half. Wants to know why is my nose bleeding so heavily. I ask him to do a couple of things for me. Like close the dang window so that I don't have the north wind blowing in full force. Something management should, but doesn't take care off. All the windows in this building need some WD40 treatment or graphite on the window tracks. I could ask my son to do it for me, but why should I. And what about the other 39 apartments? Who is going to do it for them? Let's see what happens in the spring when it is time to open the windows again. Tune in at 11. Picture and more news. 

Oh dear. I need to go back to sleep. I am getting bitchy. But I did get all of the kitchen cleaned last night. Son #1 will be back tomorrow and I am sure son #2 also. Will I ever get a full sleep without being woken up?


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> CHAPTER TWO - I call son #1. Tell him I need half and half. I didn't expect him right away. Ten minutes go by. So far I have washed my face, and blown my nose. Oh my! Another nose bleed. Only this one is really good. Check my blood pressure. WAY to low! Son walks in with half and half. Wants to know why is my nose bleeding so heavily. I ask him to do a couple of things for me. Like close the dang window so that I don't have the north wind blowing in full force. Something management should, but doesn't take care off. All the windows in this building need some WD40 treatment or graphite on the window tracks. I could ask my son to do it for me, but why should I. And what about the other 39 apartments? Who is going to do it for them? Let's see what happens in the spring when it is time to open the windows again. Tune in at 11. Picture and more news.
> 
> Oh dear. I need to go back to sleep. I am getting bitchy. But I did get all of the kitchen cleaned last night. Son #1 will be back tomorrow and I am sure son #2 also. Will I ever get a full sleep without being woken up?


 
It does seem that sometimes life hates us. We all have days like that. Don't let it get you down, Addie. I usually find it comical after I get good and mad and then I start laughing at the situation. I sure hope the nose bleed got under control. Is your humidity really low? In Nevada, I would get them when the humidity got very low and my blood pressure was too high.

I hope things are looking better for you now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> CHAPTER TWO - I call son #1. Tell him I need half and half. I didn't expect him right away. Ten minutes go by. So far I have washed my face, and blown my nose. Oh my! Another nose bleed. Only this one is really good. Check my blood pressure. WAY to low! Son walks in with half and half. Wants to know why is my nose bleeding so heavily. I ask him to do a couple of things for me. Like close the dang window so that I don't have the north wind blowing in full force. Something management should, but doesn't take care off. All the windows in this building need some WD40 treatment or graphite on the window tracks. I could ask my son to do it for me, but why should I. And what about the other 39 apartments? Who is going to do it for them? Let's see what happens in the spring when it is time to open the windows again. Tune in at 11. Picture and more news.
> 
> Oh dear. I need to go back to sleep. I am getting bitchy. But I did get all of the kitchen cleaned last night. Son #1 will be back tomorrow and I am sure son #2 also. Will I ever get a full sleep without being woken up?




Ask your Druggist or Dr. about Ponaris.  My mom used to get nose bleeds in the winter due to the dry air and the ponaris cleared them up like magic.  In this area you don't need a prescription but they keep it behind the counter in the pharmacy.


----------



## Addie

WEll, I have given up on the idea of getting anymore sleep. And the nose is under control. When my blood pressure drops, I get the bleeds. Nothing new. And I have a pan of water sitting on very low on the stove. We have forced hot air, and it gets so dry in this apartment. The pan of water makes all the difference. It is my big stock pan and I check it every time I go into the kitchen. So it never gets too low. I pulled out my high blood pressure pill from my night meds. 

I am in a much better mood now. And I didn't have to kill any of my kids.


----------



## babetoo

not much , no water til about an hour ago. no notice, must have been a break. they keep just patching and not really fixing it. no water about ten times last year. this does not bode well for the new. they took phone off hook at office. cowards. finally just took a nap. didn't sleep but headache went away. i have blood sugar that are going to low with this diet. whole day has made me grumpy. cloudy, cold, very little rain. oh dear, i sound like a shrew.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> I am curious about how you do that?
> 
> I run ice cubes or citrus peels through mine.



I buy a product in the store that is called Willert Garbage Disposal Cleaner. It cleans and deodorizes at the same time. It works really good. And to clean the dishwasher, I use a product called Finish, it is made especially just to clean the dishwasher. It is not the dishwasher detergent.


----------



## Addie

babatoo, how long have you been a diabetic? Just curious.


----------



## babetoo

Addie said:


> babatoo, how long have you been a diabetic? Just curious.


 

diagnosed about sixteen years. i think looking back i had it before that, just was never checked. i take both quick acting insulin and lantus. pretty much under control. how long have you?


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> diagnosed about sixteen years. i think looking back i had it before that, just was never checked. i take both quick acting insulin and lantus. pretty much under control. how long have you?


 
About 14 years. Right after I lost my daughter, I had an appointment with my doctor to see if I might benefit from a tranquilizer. While I was there she had a A1c done. I left her office, ran some errands and it was about five hours later I got home. The phone was ringing off the hook. It was the doctor in charge of the diabetic clinic. He wanted to send an ambulance for me. My sugar was in the 400. My sister drove me to the nearest ER in the next town over. They gave me a shot of insulin and kept me there for the next hour to see if my sugar went down. I was there for more than three hours and two more shots. The next morning I was back at my doctors office.


----------



## PattY1

Aunt Bea said:


> I am curious about how you do that?
> 
> *I run ice cubes or citrus peels through mine.*


*
 *

That is how I used to justify spending the extra money on lemons for my Iced Tea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PattY1 said:


> [/COLOR] [/B]
> 
> That is how I used to justify spending the extra money on lemons for my Iced Tea.




I buy lemons and then look to Alix for inspiration, usually lemon bars.  

Lemon bars remind me of my mother, she always made them for the Sunday coffee hour at her church.


----------



## Alix

Aunt Bea said:


> I buy lemons and then look to Alix for inspiration, usually lemon bars.
> 
> Lemon bars remind me of my mother, she always made them for the Sunday coffee hour at her church.



High praise indeed! Thanks Aunt Bea. I'm always a little thrilled and humbled when folks like my recipes. 

I'm sitting in my chair, fire blazing in the fireplace, cup of mulled wine at hand, Kindle beside me and laptop fired up. I'm NOT going outside again! Its freaking freezing out there.


----------



## simonbaker

I am feeling relieved tonight. DH got his pathology report back today & all is clear.  Thank you to all for your prayers & best wishes.


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> i am feeling relieved tonight. Dh got his pathology report back today & all is clear.  Thank you to all for your prayers & best wishes.


excellent!!!


----------



## Alix

YAY!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I am feeling relieved tonight. DH got his pathology report back today & all is clear.  Thank you to all for your prayers & best wishes.



Yes!  Wonderful news, SB!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I am feeling relieved tonight. DH got his pathology report back today & all is clear.  Thank you to all for your prayers & best wishes.



w00t!


----------



## simonbaker

Now if I could just get him to stop smoking.


----------



## pacanis

Took apart an old salt water aquarium today. Built an oak work bench to take it's place. Looked at the raging creek. Saw a fire that I think was caused by a car wreck... the fire dept really should have had a fire truck with them... Picked up a few things. The health of me and mine is fine.


----------



## Alix

Sounds like a great day pacanis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had it pointed out that Patron and I have the same color hair...


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> I am feeling relieved tonight. DH got his pathology report back today & all is clear.  Thank you to all for your prayers & best wishes.




best news ever, simon!!  calls for a celebration, a dinner and champagne, a party, yay!:


----------



## babetoo

feeling really good about all the chores i got done today. won't bore you with a list but it was long.  had lots of energy , which is not usually the case. going to wash up a few dishes. then pile into bed with electric blanket on and read and watch a little t.v.


----------



## JoAnn L.

simonbaker said:


> I am feeling relieved tonight. DH got his pathology report back today & all is clear.  Thank you to all for your prayers & best wishes.



The waiting is so hard. Am so glad that your DH got good news from the doctor.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had it pointed out that Patron and I have the same color hair...


He dyes his too?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I had it pointed out that Patron and I have the same color hair...



Close.  Are you related?

He looks so stressed, PF.  (not)

Is that Myrtle's sweater?!?  Aha!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Close.  Are you related?
> 
> He looks so stressed, PF.  (not)
> 
> Is that Myrtle's sweater?!?  Aha!



He looks droopy eyed because he has learned to anticipate the flash on the camera...

He not only had to wear his sweater today but his coat too, to go outside.  Poor thing could hardly move!  We had a good day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> He dyes his too?



ROFL!!!  Mine got lighter until it was his shade!  Now I have to keep it this color for a while.  Everyone likes it, including Shrek...which shocked me!


----------



## pacanis

It was certainly productive, Alix.


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to tackle a few chores. i have a lot of energy this a.m.


----------



## taxlady

Gotta assemble a 2010 tax return and take it to the post office. Not in the mood.


----------



## Suzy

taxlady said:
			
		

> Gotta assemble a 2010 tax return and take it to the post office. Not in the mood.


Im sorry to hear that. Hope it gets better.


----------



## Suzy

Well I had court today. Something that I don't look forward to but have so I deal with. Now it relax time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wondering why I didn't buy knee-high snowboots...or maybe thigh-high...


----------



## Suzy

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wondering why I didn't buy knee-high snowboots...or maybe thigh-high...



You got snow?


----------



## Alix

I'm catching up on all the shenanigans around here that I missed. This work thing gets in the way of my DC time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Suzy said:


> You got snow?



Yes, the first good snowfall this year...it's a thing of beauty!


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the first good snowfall this year...it's a thing of beauty!



You'd better go clean your glasses lady. Aint nothin purty about that four letter s word! 

I'm currently playing several Scrabble and WWF games with folks from DC. This is FUN!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> You'd better go clean your glasses lady. Aint nothin purty about that four letter s word!
> 
> I'm currently playing several Scrabble and WWF games with folks from DC. This is FUN!



Took me time this morning to find my Sorel's...I still didn't wear a hat, my sweater coat was just perfect with no wind.  I've been waiting for winter for soooooo long, let me enjoy my moment!  Get back to me in a few days when other drivers make me insane...and the snow is grey and dirty.


----------



## Alix

I'm enduring -30ºC (-22ºF) with windchills of -40ºC (-40ºF). I don't care HOW pretty it is, its too darned cold to enjoy it. 

You can go play in the snow and I'll stop being a killjoy though. Just hand me a mug of mulled wine and some furry slippers and all is well.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Gotta assemble a 2010 tax return and take it to the post office. Not in the mood.


 
Aren't you a little behind? So when will you do 2011?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering why I didn't buy knee-high snowboots...or maybe thigh-high...


 
Is this a leather fetish?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I'm enduring -30ºC (-22ºF) with windchills of -40ºC (-40ºF). I don't care HOW pretty it is, its too darned cold to enjoy it.
> 
> You can go play in the snow and I'll stop being a killjoy though. Just hand me a mug of mulled wine and some furry slippers and all is well.



Yeah and a fireplace and Kindle...

I'm just hoping we can see out the windows in the morning...it's still coming down.  Nothing like having the stairwell filled with snow and needing to leave before the snow crew gets moving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Is this a leather fetish?



Nope, that's how deep the snow is getting...  It's close to knee-high on me already!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Aren't you a little behind? So when will you do 2011?



Client was a bit behind. I'll probably start getting 2011 tax stuff in February.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My daughter and I went to Panera Bread for lunch, I had a bowl of their French Onion soup and she had Black Bean soup. Both were delicious. After that we went to the grocery store, they say that there is a big snow storm coming tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

same old same old


----------



## Andy M.

Had breakfast for lunch and grandson had some of the leftover pizza he helped make yesterday.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished slicing, chopping, etc. everything for tonight's dinner.  I've learned to do those things early in the day when the arthritis hasn't clobbered my hands.

Also, finished 3 loads of laundry and have all of it put away, which is a good feeling to have it all done and where it belongs.

Lastly, a few minutes ago I pulled out two loaves of French bread from the oven.  Omigosh, the house smells so gooooood!  I got up this morning and just wanted to make bread...any kind of bread and settled on baguettes.

As it turned out, I let the bread dictate what tonight's evening meal would be.  Worked out great and I'm glad most of today's "chores" are behind me and I can play or, perhaps, take a short nap.


----------



## taxlady

I'm on the phone with my cell phone provider. They are going to give me a Samsung, Galaxy Q, Android phone for 30 "Fido dollars" and a 2 year contract. I have been with them for over 11 years, so I have no issue with the contract. They are also giving me a better monthly plan and a blue tooth headset. w00t!


----------



## Claire

Have the liquid part of a Thai curry ready for dinner.  Need to put in the spinach and chicken, but that's last minute.  Husband loves the way my chicken breasts taste and mouth feel when I do this.  The real thing is it has to go in very last minute, just lightly poached.  

Still haven't gotten our forms from the bank, credit union, and even the fed government so I can start getting taxes together.


----------



## Timothy

Claire said:


> Have the liquid part of a Thai curry ready for dinner. Need to put in the spinach and chicken, but that's last minute. Husband loves the way my chicken breasts taste and mouth feel when I do this. The real thing is it has to go in very last minute, just lightly poached.
> 
> Still haven't gotten our forms from the bank, credit union, and even the fed government so I can start getting taxes together.


 
Have you already posted your recipe for this? If so, would you provide a link to it?

Thanks!


----------



## simonbaker

Katie H said:


> Just finished slicing, chopping, etc. everything for tonight's dinner. I've learned to do those things early in the day when the arthritis hasn't clobbered my hands.
> 
> Also, finished 3 loads of laundry and have all of it put away, which is a good feeling to have it all done and where it belongs.
> 
> Lastly, a few minutes ago I pulled out two loaves of French bread from the oven. Omigosh, the house smells so gooooood! I got up this morning and just wanted to make bread...any kind of bread and settled on baguettes.
> 
> As it turned out, I let the bread dictate what tonight's evening meal would be. Worked out great and I'm glad most of today's "chores" are behind me and I can play or, perhaps, take a short nap.


 wow what a productive day!  With this freezing weather it makes me want to start the oven & warm things up with good smells.    Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## PattY1

Claire said:


> Have the liquid part of a Thai curry ready for dinner.  Need to put in the spinach and chicken, but that's last minute.  Husband loves the way my *chicken breasts *taste and mouth feel when I do this.  The real thing is it *has to go in very last minute, just lightly poached.
> *
> Still haven't gotten our forms from the bank, credit union, and even the fed government so I can start getting taxes together.




Do you poach your chicken for a minute??


----------



## vitauta

Claire said:


> Have the liquid part of a Thai curry ready for dinner.  Need to put in the spinach and chicken, but that's last minute.  Husband loves the way my chicken breasts taste and mouth feel when I do this.  The real thing is it has to go in very last minute, just lightly poached.
> 
> Still haven't gotten our forms from the bank, credit union, and even the fed government so I can start getting taxes together.




why is it that this thai curry dish has such an erotic feel to it?


----------



## chopper

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> My daughter and I went to Panera Bread for lunch, I had a bowl of their French Onion soup and she had Black Bean soup. Both were delicious. After that we went to the grocery store, they say that there is a big snow storm coming tomorrow.



I just love French onion soup JoAnn. I had some on Monday at Panera Bread.


----------



## GLC

We're watching the live SpaceFlightNow feed from the cape in Florida. At 6:38 EST today, our son will push the button (or throw the switch or whatever they do) to launch the Delta 4 rocket carrying the MGR-4 military communication satellite. His first mission as the launch control officer.


----------



## vitauta

GLC said:


> We're watching the live SpaceFlightNow feed from the cape in Florida. At 6:38 EST today, our son will push the button (or throw the switch or whatever they do) to launch the Delta 4 rocket carrying the MGR-4 military communication satellite. His first mission as the launch control officer.




so cool, glc!!  you must be ever-so-proud!!!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Claire said:


> Have the liquid part of a Thai curry ready for dinner.  Need to put in the spinach and chicken, but that's last minute.


I'm interested in the recipe too. Have you posted it? There's a vast number of ways to prepare Thai chicken curry and I'm curious how you do yours.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GLC said:


> We're watching the live SpaceFlightNow feed from the cape in Florida. At 6:38 EST today, our son will push the button (or throw the switch or whatever they do) to launch the Delta 4 rocket carrying the MGR-4 military communication satellite. His first mission as the launch control officer.



You must be very proud of him!

I am sure that only a few years ago you were trying to get him to keep that finger out of his nose and now he is using it to launch rockets!  

Congratulations it sounds like you did a good job with him!


----------



## babetoo

all i have left to do in my house cleaning spree, is vacuum.  even cleaned the toaster and microwave. sure hope this energy lasts. i feel great and that i really accomplished something. even the wash is all caught up. oops need to wipe out fridge. still has some adhesives left from the things pasted in when new. wd40 it is. maybe will wait til closer to grocery shopping and it will be emptier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally made it home...was 45 minutes for a ten minute drive.  We've gotten almost 2 foot of snow, no drifts and it's warm out...supposed to be freezing rain later tonight.  Shrek was wonderful and shoveled out my spot in the parking lot, then took up residence so no one else would park there.


----------



## Andy M.

GLC said:


> We're watching the live SpaceFlightNow feed from the cape in Florida. At 6:38 EST today, our son will push the button (or throw the switch or whatever they do) to launch the Delta 4 rocket carrying the MGR-4 military communication satellite. His first mission as the launch control officer.



That's so cool.  Does he get to count down from ten and say "Blast Off!"


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Finally made it home...was 45 minutes for a ten minute drive.  We've gotten almost 2 foot of snow, no drifts and it's warm out...supposed to be freezing rain later tonight.  Shrek was wonderful and shoveled out my spot in the parking lot, then took up residence so no one else would park there.



Yeeks!  So glad you made it home safely, and before the freezing rain!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally made it home...was 45 minutes for a ten minute drive.  We've gotten almost 2 foot of snow, no drifts and it's warm out...supposed to be freezing rain later tonight.  Shrek was wonderful and shoveled out my spot in the parking lot, then took up residence so no one else would park there.



was it white knuckle driving, pf, or just long, slow, gridlocked kind of driving? do you feel intensely alive for a long time afterwards, until the adrenaline subsides?  i kinda miss that....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> was it white knuckle driving, pf, or just long, slow, gridlocked kind of driving? do you feel intensely alive for a long time afterwards, until the adrenaline subsides?  i kinda miss that....



That was my shopping trip yesterday.


----------



## PattY1

babetoo said:


> all i have left to do in my house cleaning spree, is vacuum.  even cleaned the toaster and microwave. sure hope this energy lasts. i feel great and that i really accomplished something. even the wash is all caught up. oops need to wipe out fridge. still has some adhesives left from the things pasted in when new. wd40 it is. maybe will wait til closer to grocery shopping and it will be emptier.




So, are you pregnant? LOL It sounds like you are nesting!!  Good for you, I am glad you are feeling well. Enjoy


----------



## kadesma

Got my cast off at last I can't tell you how good it feels. Now to get the eyes done and i'll be back to bug you guys again
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> was it white knuckle driving, pf, or just long, slow, gridlocked kind of driving? do you feel intensely alive for a long time afterwards, until the adrenaline subsides?  i kinda miss that....



Long and slow, lowest gear @ 10 MPH, I just took my time, no skidding, no plowing into the curb.  Half the time the Subaru was pushing snow, but pushing it worked so well


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Got my cast off at last I can't tell you how good it feels. Now to get the eyes done and i'll be back to bug you guys again
> kades



Yea!!!!   We love to be bugged by you!


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Got my cast off at last I can't tell you how good it feels. Now to get the eyes done and i'll be back to bug you guys again
> kades



Yay, Kades!  So glad to hear from you!  Good luck with the eyes!

We miss you!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Finally made it home...was 45 minutes for a ten minute drive.  We've gotten almost 2 foot of snow, no drifts and it's warm out...supposed to be freezing rain later tonight.  Shrek was wonderful and shoveled out my spot in the parking lot, then took up residence so no one else would park there.



I have had drives like that. So nice of Shrek to take such good care of you. Guess that is why you decided he was a keeper long ago, huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I have had drives like that. So nice of Shrek to take such good care of you. Guess that is why you decided he was a keeper long ago, huh?



He does have his moments!


----------



## vitauta

string those moments together, and you've got yourself a rocker....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> string those moments together, and you've got yourself a rocker....



He's gotten much better since my meds were changed  I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## vitauta

if you like word games, try this:  search "lumosity", then click on 'word bubbles'. this is a fun game/exercise challenging your verbal skills.  they give you the first 3 letters of a word, and you supply as many words (4+ letters) as possible starting with those three letters in 60 seconds time.  it's fun, fast-paced and challenging.  the longer the words, the higher number of words, the better your score.  try it....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All the schools will be closed tomorrow.  This is the first time I remember schools being closed in 12 years.


----------



## Claire

Yeah, we're waiting for all H-E-double hockey sticks to hit us.  Ran all our errands this afternoon.  It's just a bit before midnight, and doggie woke me up to go for a pee; very unusual.  In my experience, my animals have forseen bad temperature changes.  One channel predicts 3-5 inches, another is predicting closer to a foot.  Ugh!


----------



## buckytom

my childhood dog, scooter, always knew when bad weather or the 4th of july was coming days before.


she'd hide in my basement bedroom panting heavily at times until it hit.


----------



## Claire

My previous two dogs always knew when it was going to rain.  They'd wake me up (never my husband, he's way too sound a sleeper) to take them out.  I swear it would start pouring rain as soon as I let them back in.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I woke up, because I was cold.  I made a fire and am going to make vanilla pudding with fresh blueberries, since I can't sleep.


----------



## Andy M.

One of the nicest things in really cold weather is to crawl into a nice warm bed.  No initial shock ice cold sheets.  We have heated mattress pads.  I used to scoff at the idea but decided comfort was more important.  Also, it allows us to keep the rest of the house at a lower temperature overnight, saving gas.


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> One of the nicest things in really cold weather is to crawl into a nice warm bed.  No initial shock ice cold sheets.  We have heated mattress pads.  I used to scoff at the idea but decided comfort was more important.  Also, it allows us to keep the rest of the house at a lower temperature overnight, saving gas.



Know just what you mean, Andy.  We still have the traditional "electric" blanket, which makes the bed soooo cozy.

One of the nice things is that early in the evening, Glenn turns the blanket on (a little higher than it would be if we were in bed) and by the time we get to bed after our evening of watching TV, the bed is nice and snuggly.  Then, to guild the lily even further, flannel sheets complete the coziness.


----------



## Katie H

Hmmm.  What am I doing?  Well, just finished a nice breakfast with my sweetheart and have a load of linens in the washer.  It's going to be dry out today, with a little breeze, so I'll hang the sheets, along with the comforter out on the line.  I might even hang the pillows out, too.  Love how the bed, and our bedroom, smells when the bedding has been on the line outside.

Next will be cleaning the bathrooms and scrubbing their floors and the kitchen and utility room floors.

I put some potatoes on to boil while we were eating breakfast because I want to make some potato rolls for this weekend.  The dough has to be refrigerated overnight.  I'll make the rolls tomorrow.

Once the cleaning is done and the roll dough gets into the refrigerator, I'm going to work some more on a knitting project and, then, continue wading through the pile of stuff still in the breezeway that we moved here from storage in October.  The pile is dwindling, but not fast enough for me.  My biggest deterrent is that the pain from the arthritis in my hands causes me to work more slowly than I would like.  Gettin' older is a real bummer.  Still...the alternative is less exciting.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Know just what you mean, Andy. We still have the traditional "electric" blanket, which makes the bed soooo cozy.
> 
> One of the nice things is that early in the evening, Glenn turns the blanket on (a little higher than it would be if we were in bed) and by the time we get to bed after our evening of watching TV, the bed is nice and snugly. Then, to guild the lily even further, flannel sheets complete the coziness.


 
About seven years ago, I bought my daybed. And to sit on it as a couch is not very comfortable. So I bought two humongous pillows for the back. But they weren't the color I like, but the only ones in that size they had. So I bought about five yards of fleece with the intention of making covers for them. Well, the covers never got made. That is when my health started its downward slide and the daybed turned into a full time bed. But the fleece made the warmest yet lightest blanket. When it became too fuzzy and pilly, I bought only four yards the next time. Still too big, but I can live with it. The next time I will only get 3.5 yards. No binding to wear off, washes like a charm, and ever so snugly warm. And the extra payoff is that it comes in all kinds of patterns and colors.


----------



## Alix

OK, just had a brain flash. I'm a complete moron. Since I got sick in August, I've had issues with my eyes being puffy looking. Vain person that I am, I went out and bought some eye cream. It ran out a little while ago so I bought some new stuff that is supposed to be even better. Well the last couple of days the puffiness is worse than its been and my one eye looks particularly icky. I just realized the stuff I bought is supposed to plump up your wrinkles not get rid of puffiness! I'm a total moron. *sigh*

And why is it that only ONE of my eyes looks crummy? The other one is fine.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Once the cleaning is done and the roll dough gets into the refrigerator, I'm going to work some more on a knitting project and, then, continue wading through the pile of stuff still in the breezeway that we moved here from storage in October.  The pile is dwindling, but not fast enough for me.  My biggest deterrent is that the pain from the arthritis in my hands causes me to work more slowly than I would like.  Gettin' older is a real bummer.  Still...the alternative is less exciting.



I know exactly how you feel, Katie.  Yesterday at my pain group I had to get someone to open my vitamin water bottle and then at the hospital I had to get another customer in line at the cafeteria to open my Ice Tea bottle.  Between the arthritis and the unusually cold weather, my hands aren't working the greatest either.


----------



## vitauta

3:00pm est today, dr. phil (i know, i know) will be interviewing survivors from the shipwrecked italian cruise ship, concordia.  i think a couple from virginia will be on.  it will be interesting to hear what they have to say about the ship's captain, who is being widely vilified in the news for "abandoning ship".....


----------



## Addie

What am I doing? I have been playing with my brand spanking new Shark Series S3101 Steam Cleaner. I am a happy camper. I didn't need the vacuum since my kitchen is so small. And with just three pushes of my push broom, it gets up all the crumbs. And I have one of those dustpans with a long handle so I don't have to bend over. Without that, The pile of dirt would just have to keep building up until I could get someone to pick it up for me.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> What am I doing? I have been playing with my brand spanking new Shark Series S3101 Steam Cleaner. I am a happy camper. I didn't need the vacuum since my kitchen is so small. And with just three pushes of my push broom, it gets up all the crumbs. And I have one of those dustpans with a long handle so I don't have to bend over. Without that, The pile of dirt would just have to keep building up until I could get someone to pick it up for me.


 
Good for you, Addie! Let me know how it works for you! I'm thinking seriously of buying one also!


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Good for you, Addie! Let me know how it works for you! I'm thinking seriously of buying one also!


 
The first thing I tested it on was an ugly black rubber scuff mark. Had to go over it a couple of times, but it worked just fine. This will become my go-to for a quick pick-up or for spilt food.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am doing some research for my College application. It is starting to look like this might actually happen.....wish me luck


----------



## vitauta

rock, you have a dazzling snowblinding-bright future in your charts--just seize it with both arms and don't let go!!  if you believe in yourself even half as much as those who know and love you best, there's nothing in the world that can stop you in achieving your dreams.  you will bring your own luck to your quest--you have my best wishes as well as those of your dc family, which you serve so generously and so well....


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> I am doing some research for my College application. It is starting to look like this might actually happen.....wish me luck


 
I know what Son #3 went through everytime he was applying. And to apply for Yale Medical? OMG! They wanted everything including the blood of my first born along with the wing of a bat, the eye of a newt, his CORY, my CORY and three bows to the east. So I will have you in my thoughts every day until we hear you were accepted to the school of your choice. Good Luck!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocklobster said:


> I am doing some research for my College application. It is starting to look like this might actually happen.....wish me luck



It's not about luck it's about talent, you'll be fine!


----------



## JoAnn L.

My youngest son had a close call early (5:45 am) yesterday. On his way to work, right ahead of him there was a three car accident. Thank goodness he was not following to close. He said that it looked like it was in slow motion. He got out of his car and made sure that everyone was alright. They were all shook up but no injury's. All of their air bags went off. He then called 911 and thank goodness their were there in a matter of minutes. He then got a call from his wife and she was sitting in traffic for over an hour and a half because of another crash on the bypass. I am so grateful that they were alright, but my heart goes out to the other victims. I sure wish that everyone would slow down and not follow so close.


----------



## babetoo

managed to do nothing but play on the web today. something is wrong with my vacuum. by the time i gave up with it. was to tired to do with my smaller one. looking for wallpaper and project on line. i love doing that, think i found a wallpaper i might like, i think it was at Lowe's. we will see, may just paint the wall, wallpaper is really expensive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too tired to cook, so I ordered out.   Stomach is much better, whatever had hold of me is finally gone.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Couldn't sleep... woke up about 2 hours ago...tossed and turned...couldn't drift off so I'm on here keeping quiet until a decent hour to get up and make coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

DaveSoMD said:


> Couldn't sleep... woke up about 2 hours ago...tossed and turned...couldn't drift off so I'm on here keeping quiet until a decent hour to get up and make coffee.




Ya gotta make that coffee!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Aunt Bea said:


> Ya gotta make that coffee!



I'll get out of bed at 5 or 5:30 to make coffee.. I  may even make some biscuits.


----------



## Claire

I got up a half hour or so.  Husband groggily said, water.  Huh?  started to hand him the water bottle I keep at my bedside.  I was pretty sure he had one on his side as well.  "No, run water"  After 30+ years together, I got it.  Our downstairs bathroom gets very cold, and although we didn't turn down the thermostat last night, the pipes do  freeze easily.  So running some water (I usually do it by tossing in a load of washing) during the coldest hours of the day (now) keeps everything copacetic.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

DaveSoMD said:


> I'll get out of bed at 5 or 5:30 to make coffee.. I may even make some biscuits.


 That sounds good... I can almost smell them!  Are you going to have sausage gravy with them or just  butter?


----------



## DaveSoMD

Vanilla Bean said:


> That sounds good... I can almost smell them!  Are you going to have sausage gravy with them or just  butter?



Just butter.... but I may fry up some bacon later and have bacon and egg biscuits later this morning.


----------



## Claire

It is now 4:30 and my dog just came down for a hug.  Weird.  She almost always comes down with me in my insomnia moments, goes out to do her business, I give her a milk bone, and she goes back to bed with husband, who usually wakes around 8.  I got up around 3:30, we did our routine, she went back to bed .... but just came down to hug me and went back to bed.  What a dog.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

JoAnn L. said:


> My youngest son had a close call early (5:45 am) yesterday. On his way to work, right ahead of him there was a three car accident. Thank goodness he was not following to close. He said that it looked like it was in slow motion. He got out of his car and made sure that everyone was alright. They were all shook up but no injury's. All of their air bags went off. He then called 911 and thank goodness their were there in a matter of minutes. He then got a call from his wife and she was sitting in traffic for over an hour and a half because of another crash on the bypass. I am so grateful that they were alright, but my heart goes out to the other victims. I sure wish that everyone would slow down and not follow so close.


I'm glad your family is okay. Mark went out yesterday to try to find firewood and was stuck in traffic. He saw a few accidents. My thoughts are with those people that had trouble.


----------



## Claire

Yeah, there were a lot of accidents around here yesterday, with all the snow.  We'd made a point of getting out when we heard the prediction.  It wasn't panic buying like some do; I keep a pretty full pantry.  But I wanted to by stamps (for U.S. members, you know why), get what fresh food we need, and get my dress coat out of the cleaners.  Yesterday was all about the snow.


----------



## Addie

DaveSoMD said:


> Couldn't sleep... woke up about 2 hours ago...tossed and turned...couldn't drift off so I'm on here keeping quiet until a decent hour to get up and make coffee.


 
Make that coffee right now. The best time to make it is when you want it. 

When my kids were small, I used to get up about an hour before they did in the warm weather. I would take my cup of coffee and go sit on the front porch and watch all the husbands go off to work. The wives were not happy with me. All they heard was; "Addie gets up early every morning and waves goodbye to all of us . Why can't you?" This was MY quiet time before my day began. The wives were so happy when it got too cold for me to sit outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to reorganize the pantry today, the oatmeal canister tried to escape yesterday and there is oatmeal (steel-cut) all over the place.  Shrek is getting ready to go play with his guitar friends, so I'll be able to toss in any old movie and clean away.


----------



## Timothy

I forget who it was who did it, but you guys who have cataloged your freezer's contents have made me want to do mine now! I would like to have a list of everything in there, but the task itself is freaking me out! 

See what you've done now?!


----------



## Zhizara

Timothy said:


> I forget who it was who did it, but you guys who have cataloged your freezer's contents have made me want to do mine now! I would like to have a list of everything in there, but the task itself is freaking me out!
> 
> See what you've done now?!



That was my intention.  Someone posted about a freezer inventory last year, and I'm really glad I did it.  It's easy to keep up once you've done the initial work.  Go ahead, Timothy, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Addie

Earlier today I was sitting at my computer conversing with my friends. I got up to go to the outhouse and all of a sudden I became very sleepy. So from past experience, I knew that I had to lay down, or fall down. The latter didn't seem like a good option. The next thing I know is the phone is ringing and it is six o'clock. Dang Vicodin. I usually only take one. I took two this morning because my leg was really in a lot of pain. I still can't get over that I slept the whole afternoon away.


----------



## babetoo

vacuumed the sun room, using small vac. mostly to get the kibbles and litter the cats scatter. baked pumpkin muffins. showered, that's it. lazy, cold, dreary, rainy day.


----------



## Katie H

Watching _The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen_ and working on a knitting project.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Earlier today I was sitting at my computer conversing with my friends. I got up to go to the outhouse and all of a sudden I became very sleepy. So from past experience, I knew that I had to lay down, or fall down. The latter didn't seem like a good option. The next thing I know is the phone is ringing and it is six o'clock. Dang Vicodin. I usually only take one. I took two this morning because my leg was really in a lot of pain. I still can't get over that I slept the whole afternoon away.



That is better than what happens if I take vicodin. I am sick throwing up all afternoon. Codeine on the other hand makes me sleep my life away. Glad you are awake now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If I take one Vicodin (lortab), I can get up, go to work, have a good day.  If I take two, I can jump out of bed, run around the block 6 times, go to work, run, run, run...get home and run around the block a few times some more and stay awake half the night.  I don't know why they do that to me.  That's the %'s, the 7.5's make me throw up, the 10's are just fine, relaxed and can get some decent sleep.  It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## buckytom

mofet, i'm at pizzatowne right now, picking up a sausage, hot peppers, no onions, parm, extra sauce.

ya want somethin'?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If I take one Vicodin (lortab), I can get up, go to work, have a good day. If I take two, I can jump out of bed, run around the block 6 times, go to work, run, run, run...get home and run around the block a few times some more and stay awake half the night. I don't know why they do that to me. That's the %'s, the 7.5's make me throw up, the 10's are just fine, relaxed and can get some decent sleep. It just doesn't make sense.


 
I used to be like that. But my system seems to have changed. Now they make me so sleepy. I would rather have it your way. Thursday I went to see my doctor. I had a migraine headache and they gave me some compazine to stop my vomiting. It stopped it all right. And it knocked me right out. I slept in the office for three hours straight. The only thing that works for the headaches is sleep. Once I wake up, the pain is gone. but I hate that. I feel as if I have missed part of my life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I used to be like that. But my system seems to have changed. Now they make me so sleepy. I would rather have it your way. Thursday I went to see my doctor. I had a migraine headache and they gave me some compazine to stop my vomiting. It stopped it all right. And it knocked me right out. I slept in the office for three hours straight. The only thing that works for the headaches is sleep. Once I wake up, the pain is gone. but I hate that. I feel as if I have missed part of my life.



Now that I can take ibuprofen again, I'm weaning myself off the Lortab.  The ibuprofen works better for me on all levels and it is over the counter.  I will keep the Lortab, though, nice to have around if something happens that the over the counter stuff just doesn't work.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that I can take ibuprofen again, I'm weaning myself off the Lortab. The ibuprofen works better for me on all levels and it is over the counter. I will keep the Lortab, though, nice to have around if something happens that the over the counter stuff just doesn't work.


 
My son has a fit because I keep extra meds for "just in case." He keeps telling me that he can phone in a med if I need it at an inconvenient time. Like my doctor is not available in the middle of the night. I usually know what is wrong. Like a bladder infection. I know what I need, so I usually have a couple of pills on hand to take right away and can stop it in its tracks. Lord knows I have had them often enough that I have almost become an expert on them. By the time I get to my doctor, I am ready for the hospital instead of just a script.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My son has a fit because I keep extra meds for "just in case." He keeps telling me that he can phone in a med if I need it at an inconvenient time. Like my doctor is not available in the middle of the night. I usually know what is wrong. Like a bladder infection. I know what I need, so I usually have a couple of pills on hand to take right away and can stop it in its tracks. Lord knows I have had them often enough that I have almost become an expert on them. By the time I get to my doctor, I am ready for the hospital instead of just a script.



I don't keep extra antibiotics around, but I do have a repeat script if I do need them for bladder infections.  Really the only "extra" I have that I don't use is my Nitrostat chest pains.  I do need to get my muscle relaxant ordered again.  Old whiplash injury is acting up more and more, if I can stop those in their tracks I can avoid a migraine.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't keep extra antibiotics around, but I do have a repeat script if I do need them for bladder infections. Really the only "extra" I have that I don't use is my Nitrostat chest pains. I do need to get my muscle relaxant ordered again. Old whiplash injury is acting up more and more, if I can stop those in their tracks I can avoid a migraine.


 
I have three bottles of the Nitro spray. One for my purse, one for the scooter and one beside my bed at all times. I was put on Ranexa for angina. It is a Godsend. Stop all problems I was having. If I am late taking my meds, right away I get angina and chest pains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just woke up...slow to start this morning.  Can't decide what will happen today.  Maybe nothing.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just woke up...slow to start this morning. Can't decide what will happen today. Maybe nothing.


 
If it is permission you are looking for to do nothing, then consider it done. Today is Sunday. The day of rest. Sit back and watch the Pats run over the Ravens. And for snacks, you can have all the good stuff. All rules for sensible eating are out the window. You are hereby designated "*Queen For A Day*."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> If it is permission you are looking for to do nothing, then consider it done. Today is Sunday. The day of rest. Sit back and watch the Pats run over the Ravens. And for snacks, you can have all the good stuff. All rules for sensible eating are out the window. You are hereby designated "*Queen For A Day*."



Actually, I'm awake enough now, I remembered I have to get ready starting today so we can have Shrek's "*King For A Day*," tomorrow.  Going to check the boxed things and see what he will like...Brownies, Lemon Poppy Muffins, Blueberry Muffins, Plain Scones, Blueberry Sour Cream Scones...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, I'm awake enough now, I remembered I have to get ready starting today so we can have Shrek's "*King For A Day*," tomorrow. Going to check the boxed things and see what he will like...Brownies, Lemon Poppy Muffins, Blueberry Muffins, Plain Scones, Blueberry Sour Cream Scones...


 
What a good wife. I may just cook something for myself today. For most of this month I have been just picking. A jar of pickles is not a meal.


----------



## vitauta

i'm about to buy a set of four sea salts from qvc.  one of them is smoked.  they all have self-grinders.  i think i'm sold.  they are $30.00 for the four--table size.  please stop me if this is not a good idea, but i do have this special thing for sea salt....


----------



## Somebunny

Vit,  I don't think that is a bad idea.  Price seems right to me, there is a local shop here that sells flavored sea salt in tins and they are a little spendy, like $8 - $12 for a tin that had maybe 1/2 cup of salt in it.  I say go for it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How much salt in each?


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How much salt in each?



this i don't know, not much.  but even so,  i don't use much salt at the table and i don't plan to cook with them.  what do you say?  this is a time sensitive question....


----------



## Alix

I'm just sitting here catching up before I throw myself into the kitchen to bake and cook for my youngest daughter's birthday dinner. Her ACTUAL birthday is Tuesday, but her BF is coming over tonight. I'm going to have to dig through a couple of recipe boxes to see if I can find my recipe for red velvet cake. That was her request. Weird child. She normally requests everything vanilla so I'm always prepared for that. This year...red velvet. *sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> this i don't know, not much.  but even so,  i don't use much salt at the table and i don't plan to cook with them.  what do you say?  this is a time sensitive question....



Just checked, about a 1/4 cup of salt in each one.  The flavors look good and the Hawaiian is the most expensive, I say it is a good bargain with S&H included.


----------



## vitauta

thanks!  order is in for the sea salts.  it must be okay, cos i feel so good about it!!!  i know, i'm goony....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> thanks! order is in for the sea salts. it must be okay, cos i feel so good about it!!! i know, i'm goony....


 
You will love the flavor sea salt gives your food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> thanks!  order is in for the sea salts.  it must be okay, cos i feel so good about it!!!  i know, i'm goony....



"Goonies never say die!"

I'm a Goonie, too!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm having a lazy day today too, feeling a bit under the weather.


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoing a relaxing sunday afternoon.  Went to 8 am mass then out for breakfast got all of my running around done, it just started to snow again.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, I'm awake enough now, I remembered I have to get ready starting today so we can have Shrek's "*King For A Day*," tomorrow.  Going to check the boxed things and see what he will like...Brownies, Lemon Poppy Muffins, Blueberry Muffins, Plain Scones, Blueberry Sour Cream Scones...




So yer finally gonna crown him!


----------



## SherryDAmore

It didn't snow today, but we are still covered with it, so I managed to waste an entire afternoon entering my cookbooks at EatYourBooks. What a joyous labor of love! It does take time, but makes my substantial c/b collection so accessable.

I'm only halfway through. I'll do more tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Had a relaxing morning with friends. We stayed over after the party yesterday because I was tired by the time it was over. Got home about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Dawgluver

Found another expired can of FF sweetened condensed milk in the turntable, delabeled it, and it is now sitting covered in water in the CP on low, to cook for 8 hours.  It makes amazing dulce de leche, and I can freeze it in the can.  Used some as apple dip last night.

Kinda piddled around, cleaned out the fridge, and prepped for the pineapple fried rice.  Did not realize we were out of shrimp, but I did find some smoked meat, so that will have to do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> So yer finally gonna crown him!



AB, you are truly hillarious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> So yer finally gonna crown him!



Just for the day...


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> So yer finally gonna crown him!


 
Good one Aunt Bea!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just for the day...




Once a King always a King but, once a ~~~~!


----------



## Andy M.

We were up at 2:45 AM to get to the airport.  Had a nice flight to Aruba.  Enjoyed the Patriots win and now I'm checking in before I pass out.  I'm beat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> We were up at 2:45 AM to get to the airport.  Had a nice flight to Aruba.  Enjoyed the Patriots win and now I'm checking in before I pass out.  I'm beat.



Glad you made it, Andy!  Please send us some sunshine and warm temps!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Andy!...if it gets too hot, just holler, I have plenty of snow!!!

We are starting to smell brownies for Shrek's Birthday Eve...


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Once a King always a King but, once a ~~~~!


 

Tsk! Tsk!


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to wrap up the day. spent a lot of time on line looking for recipes on the two sites you gals found for me. found one or two that i will make. mexican chili soup for one. took a nap, read, watched a movie,"saving private ryan"  that's about it. not very constructive but nice.


----------



## Katie H

Lovely sunny day, but very very blustery.  Guess this is the tail of the storm that moved through here last night.  Although, we didn't get much more than some strong winds and brief heavy rain.  In fact, we're wondering what all the hullabaloo from the weatherman was all about.

Glenn has a dental appointment this morning.  Oh, joy!  An old filling decided to make its exit.  Happy Monday!

I've planned my day around plowing through a large portion of all the boxes still in the breezeway.  My goal is to have everything out of the breezeway by the end of the month.  Sometimes I wonder if I'll ever get it all done.  But, I've been eating the elephant...one bite at a time.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm stuffing chorizo and curry sausage into casings before my ride arrives at noon. Bag is packed, if I don't have enough underwear packed, I'll survive. More importantly, I have all my purple clothes packed, and 2 pairs of purple shoes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm stuffing chorizo and curry sausage into casings before my ride arrives at noon. Bag is packed, if I don't have enough underwear packed, I'll survive. More importantly, I have all my purple clothes packed, and 2 pairs of purple shoes.



I'd have to take my whole closet and dresser to pack all my purple clothes...you can always buy more underwear, anywhere


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'd have to take my whole closet and dresser to pack all my purple clothes...you can always buy more underwear, anywhere



My mom loves purple.  I had some jewelry made for her for Christmas, when my friend asked what color scheme, I said "it has to be purple"!

I also got her some beautiful purple suede gloves and earmuffs.


----------



## LPBeier

Did someone mention purple? 

I got my love for purple from my paternal grandmother.  She didn't wear it but collected all things purple (and I got most of them when she passed away).  I wore purple before it was cool to do so, but I didn't care!  

I no longer have a purple coat and boots but I loved them.  It was a double breasted trench coat; the boots were knee high and laced up one side.

Much of my wardrobe is purple and teal and friends and family are constantly giving me purple things!

My dog is named Violet, and while it honestly had nothing to do with my love of purple, she seems to have a purple collar, leash, dog dishes, fleece blanket.....


----------



## LPBeier

What am I doing?  Running behind schedule! 

I got up late and can't seem to get going with the day even though I have lots on the agenda.  I have to get a prescription filled for Dad that they don't have at the hospital, deliver it to the hospital pharmacy, visit Dad, talk to the doctor/charge nurse to see if he is being transferred to rehab and when. 

Then I have to make a Costco run, pick up some items from a cake I did last weekend, reschedule a meeting with a bride that I had to cancel last week, and sort through all the stuff that has been accumulating on my desk!

Then I get to relax and watch Top Chef!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got back from the eye doctor, have cataracts forming, but not a problem, yet.  Retinas look good, no diabetic changes.  And I was able to get new lenses with Transitions and frames.  Now if my pupils would just cooperate...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got back from the eye doctor, have cataracts forming, but not a problem, yet.  Retinas look good, no diabetic changes.  And I was able to get new lenses with Transitions and frames.  Now if my pupils would just cooperate...



I am glad everything checked out for you PF!

I tried transitions lenses but part of my problem is my eyes don't change focus properly between light and dark, far and near.  Between my peripheral lenses and the transitions I was getting bad dizzy spells so I had to get new lenses without Transitions.  Since it was the eye doctor that suggested it to my and I bought the glasses from him, he gave me new lenses and deducted the price of the Transitions.  Normally if you have gotten a feature on your lenses and change your mind they will replace them for free but not return the cost of the feature - that's here anyway and not just at the one office.

I need new lenses and frames and now that we finally have extended medical I can get them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am glad everything checked out for you PF!
> 
> I tried transitions lenses but part of my problem is my eyes don't change focus properly between light and dark, far and near.  Between my peripheral lenses and the transitions I was getting bad dizzy spells so I had to get new lenses without Transitions.  Since it was the eye doctor that suggested it to my and I bought the glasses from him, he gave me new lenses and deducted the price of the Transitions.  Normally if you have gotten a feature on your lenses and change your mind they will replace them for free but not return the cost of the feature - that's here anyway and not just at the one office.
> 
> I need new lenses and frames and now that we finally have extended medical I can get them!



I always had photo-gray when I was a kid and got out of having it when I had to start buying my own glasses.  I got some single vision sunglasses a couple of years ago and they were a PITA.  So this time I had it added in and told them to put it on Shrek's credit card  They were still cheaper than a lot of the glasses I've purchased over the years.


----------



## Addie

J have had transition lenses for eons. I am on my fifth or sixth pair now. I will be getting new lenses in March and they too will be transitions. I love them and never notice when they change.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Trying to get over a cold. My nose was so stuffy about 1:00am that I got out of bed and heated up a pan of water so I could breathe in the steam vapors. It did help, thank goodness. Feeling a little better today.


----------



## Alix

I'm not sure what I'm doing today. The weather looks palatable, I'm feeling well and healthy, my girls are both home today...gotta do SOMETHING.


----------



## Rocklobster

Sitting here in painful discomfort. I picked up a set of Kettle Bells a few days ago with a gift certificate my mother gave me for xmas. I have done a couple of days of workouts with then and I seem to be seized up. They really make you use muscles you never knew you had.

Somebody said to me once "The reason I exercise is because it feels good when I stop"


----------



## Timothy

Cleaning the house. I have a bad habit of putting things down where ever I finish using them. 96% humidity out there today and also in the house due to the windows being open with fans in them. 

I worked up a good sweat vacuuming. Whew! Am I glad that's over!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here wondering if I'm getting a cold now.  have had laryngitis for most of the day.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here wondering if I'm getting a cold now. have had laryngitis for most of the day.


Hope you are feeling better soon.

I am trying to decide what to make for supper....
Maybe this new mexican place that just opened up.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here wondering if I'm getting a cold now.  have had laryngitis for most of the day.



God bedring (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## babetoo

absolutely, positively, nothing. oh i fed the cats and got the mail.


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> absolutely, positively, nothing. oh i fed the cats and got the mail.


 I love cats, we have 3.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon.
> 
> I am trying to decide what to make for supper....
> Maybe this new mexican place that just opened up.



Thanks, learning Semaphore!  Or maybe it's just flapping my arms at Shrek to get his attention...



taxlady said:


> God bedring (Danish for good bettering)



Good thing you translated, I thought you had a cold in your fingers...

Thanks, TL!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> God bedring (Danish for good bettering)


 
I love the sound of Scandinavian languages when they are speaking English. It is very lyrical.


----------



## babetoo

simonbaker said:


> I love cats, we have 3.


 
charlie and thomas keep me from talking to myself. of course, they eye me warily when i talk to them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> charlie and thomas keep me from talking to myself. of course, they eye me warily when i talk to them.



Just because they wonder when you learned to talk cat...


----------



## Zhizara

This morning, I updated my freezer inventory to add all the meats I bought yesterday.  

I like having it separated by type of meats and have finished dinners in their own category, along with a list of veggies and a really long list of "Other".

I ate breakfast, and planned lunch and dinner.

I'll be working on my "Home Sweet Home" needlepoint wall hanging and reading.

Not much kitchen work today.  I just have to strip the pork roast and freeze in dinner size portions.  I'll use the bone in my next bean stew.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Finally got out of the house today, been trying to get over this cold my DH was kind enough to give me. Took some books back to the library and went to the grocery store. Just got done putting some sloppy joe mix in the crock pot for supper. This afternoon I am just going to read my book (Ammie Come Home by Barbara Michaels) and sip some nice hot tea.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished cleaning up the pots, etc. from the chicken stock I made yesterday.  I let it cool overnight so the fat could surface.  This morning, I strained it and ended up with 7 beautiful pints of nice, rich homemade chicken stock.  It will live in the freezer until it gets called into service.

Next I'm going to ready things for a weekend visit from my oldest son and his new lady.  They live in Atlanta and on Tuesday night my son called and asked if we were up for some weekend company.  Well, of course.  I'll never turn down a visit from any of my children.

I've already planned our meals, so all that's left to do is to ready their room and box up some things I've been accumulating for him that I'd planned to mail/ship to him.  Now I won't have to and I can add to the collection.  Yeah!!!!  I also told him to bring along a cooler because I planned to send him home with some of mom's home cooking.  Can you tell I'm excited?!


----------



## Addie

And I have to go to a meeting tonight. A very boring meeting. A meeting I wish I could miss. A meeting where I have to give a report on.


----------



## babetoo

waiting for granddaughter , she is taking me on short visit to grocery store. i am out of fruit and popcorn. two staples in my diet. interviewed a lady for cleaning my house. she is my next door neighbor's sister. looks good. worked on line on my grocery list. worked up a list for books and phoned the mail library. they are on their way. read a bit, that's about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Busy day at work, got the news that I had to cut 8 hours a week...not my work load, just my hours.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home & we're full of calzones. Time to kick the shoes off & relax.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Busy day at work, got the news that I had to cut 8 hours a week...not my work load, just my hours.



Magical thinking, eh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Magical thinking, eh?



I'm wondering what will happen if I fail to do some of the things I do that are not in my job description.  I bet I do at least three hours of work a week in small things for the Director of Nursing.

I won't be shorting my patients.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Busy day at work, got the news that I had to cut 8 hours a week...not my work load, just my hours.



What?!?  Insanity.  So sorry, PF.

Got to go out of town to sit through an all day training with 45 of my closest friends and hear all about stuff we'd previously learned in grad school.  And we get to go back tomorrow and do it again!  Oh joy oh rapture.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm wondering what will happen if I fail to do some of the things I do that are not in my job description.  I bet I do at least three hours of work a week in small things for the Director of Nursing.
> 
> I won't be shorting my patients.



You are in a business notorious for balancing the budget by getting kind hearted people to pick up the slack.  If this is a trend in your current job maybe it is time to move on and get a fresh start in a new environment.  Don't let them guilt you into sacrificing your own financial well being.  This impacts not only your weekly earnings but also your own health, future retirement benefits etc...  You also have an Ogre to think about.  It is a trap!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What?!?  Insanity.  So sorry, PF.
> 
> Got to go out of town to sit through an all day training with 45 of my closest friends and hear all about stuff we'd previously learned in grad school.  And we get to go back tomorrow and do it again!  Oh joy oh rapture.




When the medicare paperwork gets backed up and not being submitted in a timely manner, I think the Administrator might see things differently.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> When the medicare paperwork gets backed up and not being submitted in a timely manner, I think the Administrator might see things differently.



Sure hope so.  That's just crazy!


----------



## vitauta

i looove kiefer sutherland.  i'm watching the premiere of touch, a new tv show he is starring in...sweet surprise....(big f'in smile)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> You are in a business notorious for balancing the budget by getting kind hearted people to pick up the slack.  If this is a trend in your current job maybe it is time to move on and get a fresh start in a new environment.  Don't let them guilt you into sacrificing your own financial well being.  This impacts not only your weekly earnings but also your own health, future retirement benefits etc...  You also have an Ogre to think about.  It is a trap!



I wish it was that simple, my supervisor is on that shaky edge of quitting and the other person in the office is past retirement age.  I want that job, something that won't happen if I leave.  I am in line for the position and I really don't think I can get anything else resembling the benefits package I have now.  At least not around here, I'm getting too old to be out looking for another job, let alone another city, state....


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish it was that simple, my supervisor is on that shaky edge of quitting and the other person in the office is past retirement age.  I want that job, something that won't happen if I leave.  I am in line for the position and I really don't think I can get anything else resembling the benefits package I have now.  At least not around here, I'm getting too old to be out looking for another job, let alone another city, state....



It is never easy and I think, on some level, they know it.  I watched this happen to the assisted living facility that my mom lived in and it seemed like the Senior VP's and above always managed to get a bonus for containing costs by squeezing the nurses and the CNA's.  They even fired the therapy dog to cut costs!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> It is never easy and I think, on some level, they know it.  I watched this happen to the assisted living facility that my mom lived in and it seemed like the Senior VP's and above always managed to get a bonus for containing costs by squeezing the nurses and the CNA's.  They even fired the therapy dog to cut costs!



They are peeing their pants to get warm.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> They are peeing their pants to get warm.



They used to say that doing a good job was like peeing your pants while you were wearing a dark suit.  It gave you a warm feeling but, nobody noticed.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> thanks!  order is in for the sea salts.  it must be okay, cos i feel so good about it!!!  i know, i'm goony....





ohmygodd, delishh!!!  i just seasoned my panfried hamburger with northwestern alderwood sea salt, and wow!  it tastes like a summer burger with a distinct smoke/grill accent--yumm!!  looking for more food to try my new gourmet salts on...gotta watch out not to od on sodium this very first day....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> ohmygodd, delishh!!! i just seasoned my panfried hamburger with northwestern alderwood sea salt, and wow! it tastes like a summer burger with a distinct smoke/grill accent--yumm!! looking for more food to try my new gourmet salts on...gotta watch out not to od on sodium this very first day....


 
I have been using sea salt on my food for more than a year. I will never go back to regular salt again for my table salt. The only reason I have it now is for baking.


----------



## babetoo

lazy day, read, worked on the scarf i am knitting. looked up low cal recipes on line. easing toward dinner. i have found a lady to do cleaning for me. then i can be lazy and not feel guilty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Biding my time, wish I could go to bed now, but I don't want to wake up @ 2 am.  I did finally sleep last night, but I think I need another good night to recover.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Biding my time, wish I could go to bed now, but I don't want to wake up @ 2 am. I did finally sleep last night, but I think I need another good night to recover.


 
Did you ever get those down pillows?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Did you ever get those down pillows?



Nope, Shrek shredded the catalog...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, Shrek shredded the catalog...


 
Doesn't he realize that you can order them on line?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Doesn't he realize that you can order them on line?



He's not very bright...he* is *an Ogre!


----------



## bakechef

Getting ready to leave for vacation!  7 days in Disney in Florida! I've never done the whole Disney vacation, and am really looking forward to it.  Add to that, we are going with our great friends who we love to vacation with!  If anyone sees a white streak flying down I-95 today, with 4 adults as excited as kids, that will be us!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Getting ready to leave for vacation!  7 days in Disney in Florida! I've never done the whole Disney vacation, and am really looking forward to it.  Add to that, we are going with our great friends who we love to vacation with!  If anyone sees a white streak flying down I-95 today, with 4 adults as excited as kids, that will be us!



Have fun!!!  Personally, I've never wanted to do Disney.  But, I am hoping to hit Glacier National Park again next summer.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sent grandson off to school. He said that it is crazy hair day and luckily I had some hair gel. He looked pretty cool with his hair spiked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sent grandson off to school. He said that it is crazy hair day and luckily I had some hair gel. He looked pretty cool with his hair spiked.



Inappropriate use of Dippity-Do...


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking a dessert cocktail: whisky, creme de cacao, and milk. That is one successful experiment.


----------



## Alix

bakechef said:


> Getting ready to leave for vacation!  7 days in Disney in Florida! I've never done the whole Disney vacation, and am really looking forward to it.  Add to that, we are going with our great friends who we love to vacation with!  If anyone sees a white streak flying down I-95 today, with 4 adults as excited as kids, that will be us!



Soooo jealous! Have a great time! Hope you got the Ultimate park hopper. The best food is in MGM. Avoid the food in the magic kingdom. 

I just finished dinner, got my glass of wine and I am going to catch up on all the stuff going on around here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hitting it early tonight.  Have a retirement party to go to tomorrow...at Hooters.  One of the guys Shrek worked with is being forced to retire because of health.  He was a friend of ours before he worked with Shrek, so I'm going along, even if I am the only female in the group.  They will treat me like a Queen...if they know what is good for them


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hitting it early tonight.  Have a retirement party to go to tomorrow...at Hooters.  One of the guys Shrek worked with is being forced to retire because of health.  He was a friend of ours before he worked with Shrek, so I'm going along, even if I am the only female in the group.  They will treat me like a Queen...if they know what is good for them



Maybe you should take a pillow, just in case!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hitting it early tonight. Have a retirement party to go to tomorrow...at Hooters. One of the guys Shrek worked with is being forced to retire because of health. He was a friend of ours before he worked with Shrek, so I'm going along, even if I am the only female in the group. They will treat me like a Queen...if they know what is good for them


 
If they fail to treat you like a Queen, remind them of that double indemity during a full moom.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe you should take a pillow, just in case!



I nearly sprayed the monitor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe you should take a pillow, just in case!



Ten pillows...one for each of them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> If they fail to treat you like a Queen, remind them of that double indemity during a full moom.



Actually, they are all nice guys.  I used to go out to the store (Wal-Mart) in the middle of the night and tell a cashier I'd never met (easy to do)  that I heard they had male strippers and ask where were they in the store.  I'd come upon the strippers (wax stripping, they all did floor maintenance) and applaud them for the job they were doing.  They were big support when Shrek was so sick and helped me convince him to take better care of himself. And when we found out Shrek had bladder cancer and was in the hospital, they went and sat with him so I could go home and get some sleep, playing chauffeur so I didn't have to drive.


----------



## bakechef

Alix said:
			
		

> Soooo jealous! Have a great time! Hope you got the Ultimate park hopper. The best food is in MGM. Avoid the food in the magic kingdom.
> 
> I just finished dinner, got my glass of wine and I am going to catch up on all the stuff going on around here.


Yes we did get the good park hopper!
We are staying at the coronado and have dining reservations at several places in parks and other resorts!  I am excited like a kid right now, we should be there this afternoon!


----------



## simonbaker

Getting up before anyone else wakes up. Enjoying a cup of coffee & a muffin.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting until I am allowed to have my first cup of coffee. It will be a double espresso allongé. 15 minutes down, 15 to go.


----------



## Timothy

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting until I am allowed to have my first cup of coffee. It will be a double espresso allongé. 15 minutes down, 15 to go.


Tried to look up what espresso allongé is, but ran into a wall at it being described as being french, but not what it means.

What exactly is it. I've never heard of it. I know what espresso is of course. What does it mean when you add "allongé" to it?


----------



## taxlady

Timothy said:


> Tried to look up what espresso allongé is, but ran into a wall at it being described as being french, but not what it means.
> 
> What exactly is it. I've never heard of it. I know what espresso is of course. What does it mean when you add "allongé" to it?



It means it has been elongated. It's a term we have been using in Montreal for at least 30 years.

I make an espresso and then add two parts hot water. I like my "allongé" very long. In a cafe it's usually about 50/50 espresso/water, unless you say "very long". I love espresso, but the straight one is so intense that my poor taste buds are overwhelmed. This way I can taste subtle flavours.  It also lasts longer.


----------



## Timothy

taxlady said:


> It means it has been elongated. It's a term we have been using in Montreal for at least 30 years.
> 
> I make an espresso and then add two parts hot water. I like my "allongé" very long. In a cafe it's usually about 50/50 espresso/water, unless you say "very long". I love espresso, but the straight one is so intense that my poor taste buds are overwhelmed. This way I can taste subtle flavours.  It also lasts longer.


 
Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## vitauta

i've only had espresso a few times.  to me it had a strong muddy flavor, that is, until the bumblebee buzzy high kicked in....so, how is diluted (elongated) espresso different from regular bold brewed coffee?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i've only had espresso a few times.  to me it had a strong muddy flavor, that is, until the bumblebee buzzy high kicked in....so, how is diluted (elongated) espresso different from regular bold brewed coffee?



The method of passing the hot water through the ground beans quickly, under pressure, brings out subtle flavours. It even tastes different from mocha, the stuff made in the little stove-top espresso makers.

BTW, I don't use "bold" beans. I use a nice medium dark *brown* roast. Any darker than that and it tastes burnt to me. They don't use really dark roasts in Italy or Paris.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm resting up after raking leaves in the yard.


----------



## taxlady

It's yucky outside, so I will stay indoors. It's not that cold, but there is slush every where and it's gonna freeze into a skating rink.

I will be playing Gardens of Time online, checking in here, and playing with the iPhone a friend gave me. She has a newer one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Will be going to see the male strippers soon...


----------



## simonbaker

Sounds better than my day!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Will be going to see the male strippers soon...



What a great way to spend a Saturday!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What a great way to spend a Saturday!



Unfortunately, I don't think they will be performing. I would love to see them strip wax.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think they will be performing. I would love to see them strip wax.



I got the best laugh.  Told the girls in the restaurant about the "male strippers" and they thought it was great.  Once the guys were all there they announced overhead about the retirement party for the male strippers. And the girls kept coming over to talk to the guys about being (wax) strippers...we had a good time!  One of the girls's husband is on the floor crew in the restaurant, she's excited about telling him he is a male stripper working at Hooters.


----------



## babetoo

spent most of the day waiting for the repairman to fix my gas lead. did some birthday shopping on line. and of course you know i read. wind is blowing like crazy. big time fire warnings.


----------



## Soma

Very windy here tonight too! and I'm nowhere near California - rather cold, spooky, dark.... in a Canadian white winter.

Such a change from my 2 weeks in Mexico!

if I ever again go travelling to someplace warm in winter, I intend to come home closer to warm spring, never would advise anyone to return in January!


----------



## simonbaker

Soma said:


> Very windy here tonight too! and I'm nowhere near California - rather cold, spooky, dark.... in a Canadian white winter.
> 
> Such a change from my 2 weeks in Mexico!
> 
> if I ever again go travelling to someplace warm in winter, I intend to come home closer to warm spring, never would advise anyone to return in January!


How many hours in the day is it dark there?


----------



## Alix

Sunset about 5pm, sunrise about 830am at the moment.


----------



## taxlady

Windy here too. From the weather network: "Summary
Strong southwesterly winds up to 90 km/h will occur over these regions tonight and tomorrow morning."


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Getting up before anyone else wakes up. Enjoying a cup of coffee & a muffin.


 

Was always *My Time*. Used to love sitting on the front porch in the warm weather and listen to the birds waking up.


----------



## Aunt Bea

30 ish and a few flakes in the air.

I am with Simon and Addie!

My whole life I have *needed* to have an hour of peace and quiet, for me, before I can deal with the rest of humanity.  Over the years it has not gone well for those who failed to understand that!


----------



## Addie

There was a story in the Reader's Digest a number of years ago.

A mother's favorite saying was, "If I could only have a minute of peace and quiet." She had a passel of children and there was always noise in the home. So one night at six sharp, the whole house went absolutely quiet. For one whole minute. What a great bunch of kids. And what a great present. Now if they could only give her that one hour. But I am sure it came as each child left home.


----------



## Soma

as for " how many hours of darkness?..."

Today sunrise is 7:28AM; sunset 17:06PM = 8 and 1/2 hours of daylight; 15 and 1/2 hours darkness.

No wonder so many northerners suffer winter depression!


----------



## Soma

and for Addie and Aunt Bea...here was my solution:

I began meditating when my kids were 6,8 and 9. They were told not to  disturb Mom for 20 minutes, even if the phone rang. They were to answer  it and say "Mom is busy and can't be disturbed until....(time)."

They were very very diligent in keeping this, for 2 years. We had all  attended a course by the TM (Transcendental Meditation) people who were  active in our city that year, so they kind of respected that this was a  new process Mom wanted to try.

I found a LOT of peace, became more patient and kinder with those simple 20 minutes per day. That was 25 years ago. I've since switched to different type of daily meditation practice, and still find peace, daily.

To the TM people, I paid for and was given a 'mantra' (nonsense syllables)....and it kept  my mind focused, do I could shush away each thought as it arose.

The mantra can be as simple as "Not Now".....or even "Later".... ....something which works for the individual.


----------



## Addie

Soma said:


> as for " how many hours of darkness?..."
> 
> Today sunrise is 7:28AM; sunset 17:06PM = 8 and 1/2 hours of daylight; 15 and 1/2 hours darkness.
> 
> No wonder so many northerners suffer winter depression!


 
You got that right. June 21st, hurry and get here.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> You got that right. June 21st, hurry and get here.



In terms of sunlight, no hurry for 21 June. That's when the days start getting shorter again. I'm just glad that right now every day has more sunlight than the day before.


----------



## Addie

So what am I doing now? Sitting here and thinking Bostonians are a bunch of nuts. The Pats are throwing a send off party for the fans at the Stadium. At six o'clock this morning, the parking lot was almost full. Fans had already started to have a breakfast tailgate. And at this time of year, it wasnt exactly warm out there in an open parking lot. 

Now I am a fan just as much as my next door neighbor. But I am not goiing to die because I can't go to the Superbowl. In fact I probably won't even watch the whole game. I will just switch back and forth to see what the score is. I am not even attending a Superbowl party. This not our first trip to the SB. And more than likely, as long as we have Bill for a coach, it won't be our last. The Garden where the Celtics and Bruins play, have many banners up in the rafters. There are banners up at Fenway Park for their wins in the World Series. I didn't swoon when they each won their championships. And I won't if the Pats win the SB. Again!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Waiting for oldest granddaughter to come and get my grandson and take him to lunch.  I think while they are gone I will watch a Netflix DVD called Father Brown Mystery.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got the best laugh.  Told the girls in the restaurant about the "male strippers" and they thought it was great.  Once the guys were all there they announced overhead about the retirement party for the male strippers. And the girls kept coming over to talk to the guys about being (wax) strippers...we had a good time!  One of the girls's husband is on the floor crew in the restaurant, she's excited about telling him he is a male stripper working at Hooters.


Nowhere near as funny and not "risque" at all, but I was dating this guy in University whose job was loading delivery trucks for the Bay (Hudson Bay Company) store.  On Saturdays I used to make a lunch for us and we would sit in the loading docks.  I loved it when people would ask what I was doing that day.  I would say I was "sitting on the dock of the Bay".


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Nowhere near as funny and not "risque" at all, but I was dating this guy in University whose job was loading delivery trucks for the Bay (Hudson Bay Company) store.  On Saturdays I used to make a lunch for us and we would sit in the loading docks.  I loved it when people would ask what I was doing that day.  I would say I was "sitting on the dock of the Bay".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> 30 ish and a few flakes in the air.
> 
> I am with Simon and Addie!
> 
> My whole life I have *needed* to have an hour of peace and quiet, for me, before I can deal with the rest of humanity.  Over the years it has not gone well for those who failed to understand that!



See, I'm not the only one that needs that time in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Nowhere near as funny and not "risque" at all, but I was dating this guy in University whose job was loading delivery trucks for the Bay (Hudson Bay Company) store.  On Saturdays I used to make a lunch for us and we would sit in the loading docks.  I loved it when people would ask what I was doing that day.  I would say I was "sitting on the dock of the Bay".



Perfect!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am sitting here drinking coffee and writing the check for the rent!

Every time I write it I think of Snidely Whiplash!      

Snidely Whiplash         _*"You must pay the rent!"
*_Aunt Bea_"but, I can't pay the rent"
_
Where the heck is Dudley Do-Right when you need him?_


_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up.


----------



## Timothy

Just finished the last touches on the Pork Rib Soup and I'm making my first cup of coffee for the day. One of those big houseflies got in. It looks like the Mac Truck of flys, buzzing around and making me crazy. Can't seem to hit it with the swatter.


----------



## Alix

The FedEx man just came! Whoohoo!!! We now have French Toast, Mudslide, Southern Pecan and Butter Toffee coffee for the Keurig! Good timing, Bugs just used the last flavored k cup. I want to make one of each RIGHT NOW and really, I don't need any more coffee today. Well...one won't hurt right? Which to have, which to have...


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to convince myself to go out. I have to pick up a few groceries and some wine and I have to pay my car registration.


----------



## Addie

Timothy said:


> Just finished the last touches on the Pork Rib Soup and I'm making my first cup of coffee for the day. One of those big houseflies got in. It looks like the Mac Truck of flys, buzzing around and making me crazy. Can't seem to hit it with the swatter.


 
They are drawn to light. So shut off all lights except one. Just don't make it near one food. You don't want it to drop there.


----------



## Timothy

Addie said:


> They are drawn to light. So shut off all lights except one. Just don't make it near one food. You don't want it to drop there.


 
It's hiding now. Dinky may have nailed it. He's like greased lightening.


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to convince myself to go out. I have to pick up a few groceries and some wine and I have to pay my car registration.


Just came back from a walk. Picked up some groceries and some wine. Freezing rain warning in Eastern Ontario this evening. I have the supplies to ride it out, now...


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Just came back from a walk. Picked up some groceries and some wine. Freezing rain warning in Eastern Ontario this evening. I have the supplies to ride it out, now...



Yeah, freezing rain warning for tonight for Western Quebec.

I only made it to the CAA for the car registration and Costco. By the time I had brushed the snow off of all the windows, the rear window was covered in snow again. I had intended to go to the health food store too, but I didn't want to brush the snow off the car again.

I also learned that my glasses fog up in this weather if I breathe through my mouth. What a PITA.


----------



## babetoo

knitting on scarf for oldest granddaughter, almost done. took out fattening things from the freezer, gave to granddaughter (a different one) when she came by. got a hug and a kiss from lilly. called my sis in tennessee, to wish her a happy birthday. cleaned up the kitchen. now going to clean inside of fridge. odds and ends and puttering.


----------



## tinlizzie

Trying to find something -- anything -- that legitimately _needs_ doing so that I can ignore the folder on the counter with the income tax stuff.  My first self-imposed deadline was two days ago.  Sigh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Trying to find something -- anything -- that legitimately _needs_ doing so that I can ignore the folder on the counter with the income tax stuff.  My first self-imposed deadline was two days ago.  Sigh.



I hear ya...I managed to let last weekend slip by!


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I am starting the search for a new car.  I hate that more than any other thing in my life!  Yesterday my "teenager" stopped in mid-flight to take a rest and refused to start until *after* I had called the garage and the tow truck.  I think I waited about six months too long on this one but, it is so hard to tell when to start this whole process.


----------



## Rocklobster

Working on a Labor Market Research for my College Application.....its interesting to see that despite the economic woes in on this contenent, there are pockets that are doing quite well. The area I live in has been, for the most part, not as well off as the rest of the province. But, recently the area has been growing due to the fact that the military base here has been deemed as a Superbase and many other smaller operations are being tranfered here, so it is growing and so is the economic outlook of the region. We also have a large Nuclear Research facilty which employs thousands of people on the edge of a town of only a few thousand. So, there is a serious appetite for well trained and educated people.  They are always hiring.....good jobs too.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning I am starting the search for a new car.  I hate that more than any other thing in my life!  Yesterday my "teenager" stopped in mid-flight to take a rest and refused to start until *after* I had called the garage and the tow truck.  I think I waited about six months too long on this one but, it is so hard to tell when to start this whole process.



I agree with you, I hate going through all that malarkey with the car salesmen.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning I am starting the search for a new car.  I hate that more than any other thing in my life!  Yesterday my "teenager" stopped in mid-flight to take a rest and refused to start until *after* I had called the garage and the tow truck.  I think I waited about six months too long on this one but, it is so hard to tell when to start this whole process.



Going to get a new one or a new to you used car?


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hear ya...I managed to let last weekend slip by!


 
I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping
Still my tax stuff gently weeps.......

Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I will probably buy a new one and then drive it into the dust.  That has been my pattern in the past.  Tomorrow morning I go to meet with my new best friend at the dealership!  I am sure he will take real good care of me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping
> Still my tax stuff gently weeps.......
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.




I would rather sweep the floor!

I have a pile started for the tax man but every year I have to wait until the middle of March to get started.  Some kind of trust certification from a mutual fund company.  That gets just as confusing as buying a car.  I guess I need to get some peeps, minders and enablers to look after me!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I will probably buy a new one and then drive it into the dust. That has been my pattern in the past. Tomorrow morning I go to meet with my new best friend at the dealership! I am sure he will take real good care of me.


 
Oh Ye of great faith


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Oh Ye of great faith



If not I will consult with the old Boston law firm of Dewey, Cheatem and Howe!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> If not I will consult with the old Boston law firm of Dewey, Cheatem and Howe!


 
Haven't heard that one in a long time. (Johnny Carson)  Thanks for my laugh for the day.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm relaxing with a cup of camomile tea and catching up on DC posts.


----------



## Timothy

Kicking back, keeping up with the new posts on DC and drinking my morning cup of Cafe Mocha.

Life is good!


----------



## Addie

Wathching Jaques Pepin on his new show while drinking my first cup of coffee. And I think my cold has started to turn the corner. I am on the second half on my fourteen days of my cold.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Wathching Jaques Pepin on his new show while drinking my first cup of coffee. And I think my cold has started to turn the corner. I am on the second half on my fourteen days of my cold.




I enjoy his show!  

He has so much training and experience that he cooks as effortlessly and naturally as most people breathe.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I enjoy his show!
> 
> He has so much training and experience that he cooks as effortlessly and naturally as most people breathe.


 
For a number of years he headed and taught at Boston University in their Culinary School. He always had a waiting list of students who wanted to learn from him. Great teacher. Lots of patience with the students. He stood by when his students made mistakes and learn from them. Then he would go back in and show them what they did wrong and the right way to do it. He is also very free with praise when you do it right. Excellent teacher.


----------



## babetoo

i see a cup of coffee in the next half hour. starting to drag. few odds and ends in housework. mostly just picking up the house. thomas knocked several stacks of fabric out of the cabinet, i keep it in. pick up and refold. he sleeps in the cabinet during the day. knit a bit and of course read.


----------



## Addie

Well, I tried to rest. Read one page of my book. Couldn't concentrate. So I got up, made a cup of coffee, checked the pot roast. I have some dishes and silverware in the sink that needs to be cleaned. I think I will take care of that. I haven't been out of my apartment for more than two weeks now. I need to get downstairs and check my mailbox before the mailman reports me for having a stuffed mail box. There is nothing wrong with having a stuffed mail box, but they are trained to take notice when elderly don't pick up their mail. It is usually a sign that something is wrong. I have gone paperless and don't get any mail at all at the end of the month. Mostly junk mail. But that can build up fast.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> i see a cup of coffee in the next half hour. starting to drag. few odds and ends in housework. mostly just picking up the house. thomas knocked several stacks of fabric out of the cabinet, i keep it in. pick up and refold. he sleeps in the cabinet during the day. knit a bit and of course read.



I hope Thomas is one of your four legged friends.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well, I tried to rest. Read one page of my book. Couldn't concentrate. So I got up, made a cup of coffee, checked the pot roast. I have some dishes and silverware in the sink that needs to be cleaned. I think I will take care of that. I haven't been out of my apartment for more than two weeks now. I need to get downstairs and check my mailbox before the mailman reports me for having a stuffed mail box. There is nothing wrong with having a stuffed mail box, but they are trained to take notice when elderly don't pick up their mail. It is usually a sign that something is wrong. I have gone paperless and don't get any mail at all at the end of the month. Mostly junk mail. But that can build up fast.



Addie,  

Where my mom lived the residents association made door tags similar to the do not disturb signs in a hotel.  If you did not reach out and flip it by a certain time each day they would send a posse after you.  It kept everyone griping, so that they knew they were ok!


----------



## Zhizara

I've been trying to find out what this Inspect Element Q is on my Firefox browser.  Google doesn't direct me to any site that explains it.  Most of the selections are just confusing.  

Does anyone know what this is and why I should have the option when I right click?


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> I've been trying to find out what this Inspect Element Q is on my Firefox browser. Google doesn't direct me to any site that explains it. Most of the selections are just confusing.
> 
> Does anyone know what this is and why I should have the option when I right click?


 
That menu item is a route to a debugging tool that is used by Developers and programmers to avoid buggy Java script using Opera Dragonfly. "Item Q" is whatever object is selected for Opera Dragonfly to debug. Here's a link to a description of Opera Dragonfly:

Opera Dragonfly - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks.  Now I can ignore it.


----------



## babetoo

taxlady said:


> I hope Thomas is one of your four legged friends.


 

yes thomas is my eleven year old cat. charlie is another of my felines, he is going on three. 

thomas is a heat seeking fellow and the flannel fabric is cozy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I look at the floor and I see it needs sweeping
> Still my tax stuff gently weeps.......
> 
> Maybe tomorrow.



  Harrison fan?


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Harrison fan?


 
Oh, yeah.  Miss him.  I'm glad to see Ringo still truckin' along.  I heard a bit of trivia about Paul the other day -- that while the Beatles were pumping out records he could, and would, play nearly any instrument that he liked.  And I still tear up when I hear "Imagine."

Finally did that dreaded chore today - got the medical, dental, etc. totals together for tax time.  I guess I'm finished until I submit the stuff to my tax lady and she nicely points out to me what I forgot this time.


----------



## babetoo

most of day spent putting large grocery shopping away. spent some time on line buying stuff for my house and a couple bday gifts. really got a bargain on two sofa pillows at amazon for 16.00 that included tx and shipping. boy! i love a bargain. getting ready to pack it in and read.


----------



## LPBeier

I am relaxing after a day of cleaning, homework (from chronic pain program), visiting Dad, picking up his prescriptions and a humidifier for his room, buying dog food (had a really cute young guy, who didn't work there, take it out to my car so I wouldn't have to use a buggy and take it back to the store.... sometimes I love my cane ), and grocery shopping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yeah.  Miss him.  I'm glad to see Ringo still truckin' along.  I heard a bit of trivia about Paul the other day -- that while the Beatles were pumping out records he could, and would, play nearly any instrument that he liked.  And I still tear up when I hear "Imagine."
> 
> Finally did that dreaded chore today - got the medical, dental, etc. totals together for tax time.  I guess I'm finished until I submit the stuff to my tax lady and she nicely points out to me what I forgot this time.



I miss Harrison, too!

My taxes are just waiting for _me_.  Have to get on Shrek's computer and download our pharmacy records.  That's is, all of it is ready, I just have to plug TurboTax in...  I'm the only hold-up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am relaxing after a day of cleaning, homework (from chronic pain program), visiting Dad, picking up his prescriptions and a humidifier for his room, buying dog food (had a really cute young guy, who didn't work there, take it out to my car so I wouldn't have to use a buggy and take it back to the store.... sometimes I love my cane ), and grocery shopping.



Milking the cane, huh??  

I dyed my hair because some fella, older than me, carried all my laundry and soap into the laundromat, he thought I needed the help...


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Milking the cane, huh??  l



that'll most definitely get a young guy's attention.

or any guy's attention, especially with tongue in cheek...


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yeah. Miss him. I'm glad to see Ringo still truckin' along. I heard a bit of trivia about Paul the other day -- that while the Beatles were pumping out records he could, and would, play nearly any instrument that he liked. And I still tear up when I hear "Imagine."
> 
> Finally did that dreaded chore today - got the medical, dental, etc. totals together for tax time. I guess I'm finished until I submit the stuff to my tax lady and she nicely points out to me what I forgot this time.


 
When Son #3 graduated from Yale Medical School, Paul was there to receive an Honorary title of something. Tony Blair's son was also graduating. Between Paul and Tony, the security was incredible. You weren't allowed to take any pics until the program was almost over. By then Tony and his son had left.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Milking the cane, huh??
> 
> I dyed my hair because some fella, older than me, carried all my laundry and soap into the laundromat, he thought I needed the help...





On Thursday I got on the rapid transit train and had barely gotten on when this 20 something young man stood up and gave me his seat.  He must have seen my cane getting on ahead of me.   Well, at the next stop a young woman got on with no cane but an obvious disability.  I even offered her my seat but she said no way!  There was another 20 something guy in the other accessible seat and she asked if he was handicapped and he said "no, why".  She told him she was and needed the seat.  He spent the rest of the half hour trip pretending to be a sleep.  Someone else gave her a seat.  When the young man "woke up", she had taken a picture of him to send to the transit authority.  He said he didn't know why everyone was ganging up on him and how could he know she was disabled if he was asleep.  About a half a dozen people (including me) said "BECAUSE SHE TOLD YOU SO AND YOU WERE AWAKE!" He took off very fast...we are sure it wasn't even his stop .  I doubt he will ever make this same mistake again.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> that'll most definitely get a young guy's attention.
> 
> or any guy's attention, especially with tongue in cheek...



LOL!! I don't care if it is tongue in cheek or an honest good Samaritan  . In two days I had two young men help me out.  I think I will stop dying my hair to get the grey out and save money on wrinkle cream!  Just don't tell DH!


----------



## Addie

I am handicapped and I use it all the time to my advantage. I have even had a full blown arguement with a big burly truck driver. He finally saw it my way. He was blocking a handicap access and refused to remove his truck. It wasn't until I pulled out my cell phone and threatened to call the RMV and the police that he moved his truck. It would have been a $500 dollar fine for him and then again for the company. 

My daughter works for the RMV and I have reported more than one person parked illegally in handicap spaces. It pays to know people in high places.


----------



## taxlady

I have a cane from one of the times I injured my leg. I have been tempted to use it on occasion.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I have a cane from one of the times I injured my leg. I have been tempted to use it on occasion.




I have one too, I never thought about using it to attract people!


----------



## simonbaker

We are going out tonight to a fancy fund raiser. I havve to go & find something decent to wear, these things are not my thing. It should be an interesting evening.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I have one too, I never thought about using it to attract people!



I was thinking of using it on public transit. I have osteoporosis and I don't want to stand while the bus is moving and risk falling down.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I was thinking of using it on public transit. I have osteoporosis and I don't want to stand while the bus is moving and risk falling down.



You shouldn't have to hit some young kid with a cane in order to get a seat on the bus!

Who raises these people!


----------



## Rocklobster

Just getting ready to unload my drumset from the truck from a gig last  night. Didn't feel like doing it in the cold at 2:00 a.m. Then, clean up the joint for a weekend visitor.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> You shouldn't have to hit some young kid with a cane in order to get a seat on the bus!
> 
> Who raises these people!



I guess I just don't look old enough yet. 

But it's getting there. (Age is a great teacher and a terrible beautician.)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have a cane from one of the times I injured my leg. I have been tempted to use it on occasion.


 
Use it. If there is a possibility of injuring your leg again, then it is better to be safe than sorry. And you may be more comfortable walking with it. 

When my leg was at its worse, I was in a wheelchair. I didn't wan't to go out in public with it. So I tried my darndest to walk. All I did was damage it more. Hard lesson to learn. It could have cost me my leg.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Use it. If there is a possibility of injuring your leg again, then it is better to be safe than sorry. And you may be more comfortable walking with it.
> 
> When my leg was at its worse, I was in a wheelchair. I didn't wan't to go out in public with it. So I tried my darndest to walk. All I did was damage it more. Hard lesson to learn. It could have cost me my leg.



Thanks for the warning. My legs are fine at the moment. I have broken my kneecap twice, broken toes, sprained my foot, sprained my ankle. All injuries where a cane is handy until they are healed.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the warning. My legs are fine at the moment. I have broken my kneecap twice, broken toes, sprained my foot, sprained my ankle. All injuries where a cane is handy until they are healed.


I totally agree with Addie.  Taxlady, if you don't need it, that is wonderful, but don't be afraid to use it either.  I am not one to harp on my "different abilities", but when it comes to transit or crowded places I see no reason not to use my cane to get what I need. 

Just yesterday I was in a store (Winners for us Canadians!) that a friend of ours manages.  I was heading to the tills and he was behind the service desk.  He came around and was talking to me and all of a sudden said "where is your cane?" I said that I left it at home today as it needed a rest from all my trips into Vancouver.  But then seriously told him that I am using it when necessary and leaving it in the car at other times "just in case".  It is a freeing feeling.

I thought I would feel really guilty using it on the trains and buses, but when I see how some people react I am glad I do.  If I fell on any type of moving transit I could do severe damage to my back and/or leg.  It just isn't worth the pride thing!


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> Just getting ready to unload my drumset from the truck from a gig last  night. Didn't feel like doing it in the cold at 2:00 a.m. Then, clean up the joint for a weekend visitor.


I had a friend who was percussionist in a reggae band and one summer I went along on a few gigs and helped him set up and take down his kit.  Other than the normal kit like yours, he had every drum and percussion instrument known to the Caribbean!  Not the easiest things to move, but I got accommodation, concerts and food for free!


----------



## babetoo

going to put meat in one serving packs. takes awhile. i too have a cane. the only time i use it any more is shopping. and then it depends on the place. the mall has floors that look very shiny and slick. i use it there. and always when i go somewhere in the dark.


----------



## Rocklobster

LPBeier said:


> I had a friend who was percussionist in a reggae band and one summer I went along on a few gigs and helped him set up and take down his kit.  Other than the normal kit like yours, he had every drum and percussion instrument known to the Caribbean!  Not the easiest things to move, but I got accommodation, concerts and food for free!


Gotta love free food!! I normally keep a set in my truck all year because I use it almost every week. But I needed the truck today, so I had to take the drumset out. Just a small standard set, thankfully. Only a few trips...


----------



## Andy M.

Catching up on DC and winding down for bedtime.  We leave for home tomorrow.


----------



## babetoo

Rocklobster said:


> Gotta love free food!! I normally keep a set in my truck all year because I use it almost every week. But I needed the truck today, so I had to take the drumset out. Just a small standard set, thankfully. Only a few trips...


 

my grandson's have a small band. they are called "Talk Like June" they do country rock and just country. they have been playing gigs around here for quite awhile. the oldest one plays the drums and has a van to lug the drums around. the wife of the youngest is singer and song writer. they are really pretty good. you can find them on facebook. i am proud of their ability to juggle jobs, children and the band.


----------



## vitauta

babetoo said:


> my grandson's have a small band. they are called "Talk Like June" they do country rock and just country. they have been playing gigs around here for quite awhile. the oldest one plays the drums and has a van to lug the drums around. the wife of the youngest is singer and song writer. they are really pretty good. you can find them on facebook. i am proud of their ability to juggle jobs, children and the band.



i just had a listen to your grandsons' band, babetoo.  it's a good sound--nice vocals and some bluegrass flavor to it, too (who she is).  do you go to see them perform?  you must be proud of those boys and their girls, too.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Milking the cane, huh??
> 
> I dyed my hair because some fella, older than me, carried all my laundry and soap into the laundromat, he thought I needed the help...



I'm amused because I'm often offered at the supermarket to "have somebody help you out with that?" Sometimes it's just a small bag with a loaf of bread and a steak or something like that. I've wondered if they aren't asking every customer that, or is it ageism? Nevertheless I've only been taken up with it at Trader Joe's Market when I'm buying cases of wine. I've often hurt my back carrying them in from car to house, and often break them open and take the bottles 2-3 at a time inside for parking. I like to have TJ's load them into my car, and it's a bonus that they take the cart back. (I always take my cart back anyway, I think it's rude to leave the cart maybe in the next parking place.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just got sad news.  Our granddaughter-in-law was in a car accident and lost the baby.  She is still in the hospital with internal bleeding.  If I disappear, I'm off to Colorado.


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just got sad news.  Our granddaughter-in-law was in a car accident and lost the baby.  She is still in the hospital with internal bleeding.  If I disappear, I'm off to Colorado.




So sorry to hear that, what a tragedy.

Safe travels.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> So sorry to hear that, what a tragedy.
> 
> Safe travels.



Thanks, Tatt!  Not sure if we are heading down or not...my grandson will be home from Germany at 10 am. Will know more in the morning.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just got sad news.  Our granddaughter-in-law was in a car accident and lost the baby.  She is still in the hospital with internal bleeding.  If I disappear, I'm off to Colorado.


PF, I am so sorry for your/their loss.  Prayers are going up all round and I am sending you big love and hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> PF, I am so sorry for your/their loss.  Prayers are going up all round and I am sending you big love and hugs.



Thank you, LP. Hugs back!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, LP. Hugs back!


Thanks, I could use them.  My sore throat is at its worst again (third time), my fibromyalgia is in overdrive and Dad is really not doing well.  He just wants to come home, but feels awful (nothing physical is wrong with him except he has no strength), is not able to walk far on his own and doesn't seem to be able to reason that if he can get positive and work at getting stronger he can come home.  

He is in such a downward spiral and between this and my own health, not to mention my pain clinic (which is fabulous and helping after only three weeks!) and not sleeping because of coughing, I am really struggling.  My sister had to go away this weekend but on the whole has been very good about helping with talking to nurses, getting him what he needs and visiting on the days I can't.

I am now going to have a wonderful hot bubble bath prepared by my awesome DH, with a cup of green tea, and then bed.  Tomorrow I am going to take as much "me" time as possible.


----------



## Addie

PF, prayers are coming your way for you and your family. And to you also LP. There is going to be more sunshine today than clouds, so the prayers should travel rather quickly on their way up. 

Now for those of you who refuse an offer from someone offering you a helping hand. When you say "No", you are denying that person that "Feel Good" feeling from doing a RAK. Just accept the offer with graciousness and say "Thank you." After all, they are only trying to be polite and thoughtful.   

And for those of you who have canes, forget that pride and use the cane. You know the saying. "Pride goeth before the fall." Would you rather have your pride or embarrassment due to a nasty fall? Picture it. You fall. If you are lucky, you only have a bruised bone. Not so lucky, a broken bone. Or worse. A broken hip. By now a crowd has started to gather. You are laying there with everyone staring at you. Your clothes are in disarray, your packages strewn about, and you are trying to cling to your pocketbook. And I can tell you, by now you are crying more from embarrassment than pain. The medics arrive and the first thing they do is put a collar around your neck. An extremely uncomfortable contraption. Then you are strapped to a board. More painful discomfort. If you are lucky, some kind person has gathered your packages and they go with you along with your purse. If not, your packages are left behind. Money spent and lost. Then comes the ER. Because you fell, and if you are aged, they treat you like you have dementia. 

If you are not hard of hearing, you will think you are. They will be yelling at you. There will be all kinds of uncomfortable tests. Xrays, CT's poking, prodding, calling your family. They rush in all  upset. And lastly, your friends here at DC. We will be wondering where are you? All this because you didn't want to use your cane. Is your pride worth all that?


----------



## Claire

Addie, your advice is priceless.  For heaven's sake, LET people help you!  It makes them feel good, and you feel good.  I have a blind friend (macular degeneration) who's had 3 hip surgeries.  She only gets out once a week, when I help arrange it and get her to her bar-stool.  When she first started needing help walking, I'd just help her myself.  As the years go by, I've taken to asking any passers-by to give me a hand, holding doors open, etc.  They (usually tourists) are always delighted to help!  And they walk away feeling a warm-fuzzy, as do both my friend and I.  I mean, I'll literally walk up to a stranger and say, "excuse me, would you hold this door open?"  Everyone says yes, and everyone walks away with a smile.  My friend would never have asked for help herself, but she's pushing 80 and needs it.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Addie, your advice is priceless. For heaven's sake, LET people help you! It makes them feel good, and you feel good. I have a blind friend (macular degeneration) who's had 3 hip surgeries. She only gets out once a week, when I help arrange it and get her to her bar-stool. When she first started needing help walking, I'd just help her myself. As the years go by, I've taken to asking any passers-by to give me a hand, holding doors open, etc. They (usually tourists) are always delighted to help! And they walk away feeling a warm-fuzzy, as do both my friend and I. I mean, I'll literally walk up to a stranger and say, "excuse me, would you hold this door open?" Everyone says yes, and everyone walks away with a smile. My friend would never have asked for help herself, but she's pushing 80 and needs it.


 
That smile has a thousands words in it. Their RAK will make the day so much happier for them and you. And more often the not, the other person will never say a word about what they did, yet carry that happy thought with them throughout the day.


----------



## simonbaker

Sleeping in after going to a big fund raiser last night. It was the first one like that I have ever been too. It was not like I expected it to be.


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> Sleeping in after going to a big fund raiser last night. It was the first one like that I have ever been too. It was not like I expected it to be.



...in a good way, we hope?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We just got sad news.  Our granddaughter-in-law was in a car accident and lost the baby.  She is still in the hospital with internal bleeding.  If I disappear, I'm off to Colorado.



Oh no, so sorry, PF.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family, and for you and yours too, LP.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GDIL is out of the ICU as of 10 this morning.  Grandson is home and sitting with her, she is barely awake, they haven't told her about the baby, yet.  That will be when she is more alert this afternoon.  Now it's down to if they need more people around. We will be deciding if we need to be there.  I may just send Shrek down for a week.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> GDIL is out of the ICU as of 10 this morning.  Grandson is home and sitting with her, she is barely awake, they haven't told her about the baby, yet.  That will be when she is more alert this afternoon.  Now it's down to if they need more people around. We will be deciding if we need to be there.  I may just send Shrek down for a week.


As you (and so many others) have said to me more than once, you do what you feel you need to do.  We are all here for you and Frank and the gang can hold the fort.  Take good care of yourself and your family!  Work and DC will manage!

More hugs and prayers being sent over hill and dale and border crossings!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no, so sorry, PF.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your family, and for you and yours too, LP.


Thanks, Dawg.

I phoned and Dad had another bad night last night and is very down today.  He said he doesn't want us to bother coming to see him like that but I know better.   We need to take some stuff up to him and DH hasn't seen him in over a week.  The nurse said he coughed up some ugly stuff so they took a sample.  This may mean back to the hospital if it is infection.

As for me, still no voice but the stabbing throat pain is a bit better.  I got a much better sleep.

Today I am doing some paperwork for Dad, starting off on all our income taxes with what documentation I have so far, hemming more pants and prepping for DH's week (washing uniforms, boiling eggs, cooking bacon, etc.).  Then we are going to watch a movie after dinner - either "The Transformers #3", "The Bridesmaids" or "A Dolphin Tale".


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> ...in a good way, we hope?


 It was good in the sense that it raised funds for the school & teacher salaries. But, it was very political & there seemed top be an uneasy stress about the evening. Not what I expected. I thought it would have been more about the community of people from church & school in a more  social setting.


----------



## babetoo

vitauta said:


> i just had a listen to your grandsons' band, babetoo. it's a good sound--nice vocals and some bluegrass flavor to it, too (who she is). do you go to see them perform? you must be proud of those boys and their girls, too.


 
no i don't go to see them. i generally don't go out at night. they often play out of escondido. i don't drive, so the whole thing would be a hassle. the singer, suzanne harper, is married to my youngest grandson. they have two children. both have full time jobs as does the drummer, my oldest grandson. i am proud of all my grandkids and great grandchildren. thanks for listening to them. they will be stoked.


----------



## babetoo

few household chores. just have to wrap burger in small servings. maybe i will bake banana muffins. have a good book i am reading and that is on the plan for today. think i will finish knitting the scarf for my oldest granddaughter.


----------



## LPBeier

Off to watch the Superbowl with my Dad - all the other stuff can wait!  I am sneaking him in another hot fudge Sundae!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Off to watch the Superbowl with my Dad - all the other stuff can wait!  I am sneaking him in another hot fudge Sundae!



What a good daughter!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GDIL is awake, they told her about the baby and were ready for her response.  She said she knew it, somehow.  Most likely heard it while she was "under" and it soaked in a little.  She will be in the hospital a bit longer for surgery to pin her pelvis.  Thanks, everyone for your well wishes for us.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> GDIL is awake, they told her about the baby and were ready for her response.  She said she knew it, somehow.  Most likely heard it while she was "under" and it soaked in a little.  She will be in the hospital a bit longer for surgery to pin her pelvis.  Thanks, everyone for your well wishes for us.



So, so sad.  Hoping for a speedy recovery, PF.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just got sad news.  Our granddaughter-in-law was in a car accident and lost the baby.  She is still in the hospital with internal bleeding.  If I disappear, I'm off to Colorado.



So sorry to hear this.  My sympathies to all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> So sorry to hear this.  My sympathies to all.



Welcome home, Andy and Thank you!  

Waiting for one more phone call tonight with update.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> GDIL is awake, they told her about the baby and were ready for her response.  She said she knew it, somehow.  Most likely heard it while she was "under" and it soaked in a little.  She will be in the hospital a bit longer for surgery to pin her pelvis.  Thanks, everyone for your well wishes for us.



Oh my, I hope her recovery is swift and she has lots of support from those around her. I'm so sorry to hear about that.


----------



## buckytom

i'm terribly sorry, fee. i hope your gdil is ok and gets better soon, physically and spiritually.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Bucky.


----------



## LPBeier

Fiona, thanks for the update.  She has been on my mind and in my prayers a lot.  Have you decided whether you are going yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Fiona, thanks for the update.  She has been on my mind and in my prayers a lot.  Have you decided whether you are going yet?



Thanks, Laurie!

Her surgery is tomorrow.  Spoke with Stepson, he says we are certainly welcome, but right now they are fairly overrun with relatives.  He suggests coming down when she is out of the hospital to provide help.  They won't be doing anything about a memorial until she is up and around on her own.  There are several nurses on her side of the family.  Shrek says we will go down for the memorial.


----------



## Addie

My heart go out to anyone who is facing a family medical difficulty.

Having said that I would like to add a few notes for those on the sidelines and who mean well.

Do try to plan you visits to the hospital through the immediate family. To do otherwise, creates problems not only for the patient but also the staff. When the room gets too full of visitors, most often you will be asked to leave. And it is exhausting for the patient. I know, I have been there more often than I care to remember. All I wanted to do was sleep. Not entertain visitors. 

If you do choose to visit, then please remember your friend/relative will probably have a roommate. Be considerate of that roommate and their company. 

Please do not sit on the bed. It can be very jarring for the patient. Specially if they have sutures.

Save your visits for after the patient is home. Your help will be more appreciated. 

Clear with the family if the patient is allergic to flowers. Humorous cards are more appreciated and can go home and kept with the patient. After all, humor is the best medicine. If you insist on a present, send a nice robe or nightgown to be worn home. Check with the family for size. One time while in I was in rehab, I mentioned that I would love to be able to wear my own nightgown. But I didn't have any with me. I must have received at least ten in the mail from friends. How quickly the word spread. I still have some of them today and still wear them. They mean the world to me. 

Have some meals cooked for when the patient returns home. Include the spouse in the amount. After hospital food, a home cooked meal will be greatly appreciated and devoured. If you do visit the hospital, check with family as to what foods the patient wants or can safely eat. Fried foods are not a good idea for a gall bladder patient. But a big cup of Dunkin Donuts coffee can make their day. Decaf coffee will never cut it for me.

Lastly, that big elephant in the room that no one wants to talk about? Unless the patient brings it up, then don't you be the one. Leave the family argument at home.  

If anyone has any other gems to add, please do so.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm watching Public Enemy on USA.  I just happened to be flipping channels and caught this at the beginning.  What a treat!


----------



## Claire

Hospital visits have to be the worst.  For example, my mother when she is hospitalized wants someone there as many hours and the hospital will allow.  My husband is of the same ilk as I am, that is to say, I want people to acknowledge that they care and stop in, but after about 10 minutes, you run out of things to talk about.  I haven't been hospitalized in 35 years, give or take (thank heaven).  But when hubby had the wasp attack I learned that he just wanted to be left alone.  

More and more these days, flowers are something that most people just can't take in emergency situations.  My experience is that ICUs don't allow flowers.  There's nothing wrong with sending them, though, the nurses at their station enjoy them.  Getting on the good side of hospital personnel is a GOOD thing!

The last time I made a hospital visit, I stopped and bought a stuffed animal I just liked (the friend was 70-something).  She loved it, and gave it to a child visitor.  Asked if I minded.  Heck, no.  The friend died a few months later, and I just hope that the child remembers her grandmother fondly when she sees it.  I know the friend loved the toy because I saw her sleeping with it.


----------



## Andy M.

My grandson and I are getting ready to make some lemon shortbread cookies (thanks Alix).  This is a super simple recipe and delicious besides.  There are a lot of things he can do hands on with this recipe. 

I hope he actually likes them, he's a fussy eater.  He gets that from both parents.  Then again, if he doesn't like them I would step up and do my grandfatherly duty and eat them for him.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> My grandson and I are getting ready to make some lemon shortbread cookies (thanks Alix). This is a super simple recipe and delicious besides. There are a lot of things he can do hands on with this recipe.
> 
> I hope he actually likes them, he's a fussy eater. He gets that from both parents. Then again, if he doesn't like them I would step up and do my grandfatherly duty and eat them for him.


 
What a nice way to spend time together. You are a good grandfather offering to eat those cookies so they won't go to waste. If you can't finish them let me know. I will send my address.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Hospital visits have to be the worst. For example, my mother when she is hospitalized wants someone there as many hours and the hospital will allow. My husband is of the same ilk as I am, that is to say, I want people to acknowledge that they care and stop in, but after about 10 minutes, you run out of things to talk about. I haven't been hospitalized in 35 years, give or take (thank heaven). But when hubby had the wasp attack I learned that he just wanted to be left alone.
> 
> More and more these days, flowers are something that most people just can't take in emergency situations. My experience is that ICUs don't allow flowers. There's nothing wrong with sending them, though, the nurses at their station enjoy them. Getting on the good side of hospital personnel is a GOOD thing!
> 
> The last time I made a hospital visit, I stopped and bought a stuffed animal I just liked (the friend was 70-something). She loved it, and gave it to a child visitor. Asked if I minded. Heck, no. The friend died a few months later, and I just hope that the child remembers her grandmother fondly when she sees it. I know the friend loved the toy because I saw her sleeping with it.


 
When I had my bypass surgery more than ten years ago, a friend in NO, LA. sent me a stuffed iguana. I named her Lizzieguana. I still have her. She goes with me on trips and fits perfectly around my neck for support when I want to take a nap on a plane. She has quieted many a crying child on the plane. Mothers bring bottles, but not a comfort toy or blankie. So Lizzieguana does her job. I just love Lizzieguana.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> My grandson and I are getting ready to make some lemon shortbread cookies (thanks Alix).  This is a super simple recipe and delicious besides.  There are a lot of things he can do hands on with this recipe.
> 
> I hope he actually likes them, he's a fussy eater.  He gets that from both parents.  Then again, if he doesn't like them I would step up and do my grandfatherly duty and eat them for him.



Glad to hear you are willing to step up if necessary! We used to do all kinds of shortbread when my kids were little. It is so forgiving they could do it all by themselves. Almost. 

I'm lying in bed, being lazy. I don't HAVE to get up, and the cat is smushed up next to my head. He's forgiven me now for shoving him off my face and is purring up a storm. At the moment I'm hoping to persuade someone to bring me a cup of coffee.


----------



## rozz

I'm a librarian, and I'm currently processing Scientology stuff into the system. It's weird how much of this Scientology stuff we already have.


----------



## Zhizara

Claire said:


> Hospital visits have to be the worst.  For example, my mother when she is hospitalized wants someone there as many hours and the hospital will allow.  My husband is of the same ilk as I am, that is to say, I want people to acknowledge that they care and stop in, but after about 10 minutes, you run out of things to talk about.  I haven't been hospitalized in 35 years, give or take (thank heaven).  But when hubby had the wasp attack I learned that he just wanted to be left alone.
> 
> More and more these days, flowers are something that most people just can't take in emergency situations.  My experience is that ICUs don't allow flowers.  There's nothing wrong with sending them, though, the nurses at their station enjoy them.  Getting on the good side of hospital personnel is a GOOD thing!
> 
> The last time I made a hospital visit, I stopped and bought a stuffed animal I just liked (the friend was 70-something).  She loved it, and gave it to a child visitor.  Asked if I minded.  Heck, no.  The friend died a few months later, and I just hope that the child remembers her grandmother fondly when she sees it.  I know the friend loved the toy because I saw her sleeping with it.



Personally, I just don't care for cut flowers, they are so short lived.  I love my plants and watching a beautiful bouquet dying is depressing to me.

If you wanted to give me something in the hospital, I would appreciate a plant so that I can remember the sentiment when I get home.  

Also, so many people are allergic that I'm surprised hospitals allow them at all.


----------



## babetoo

waiting for cleaning lady. didn't do much today. slept very late and was still groggy. going shopping tomorrow for fabric. maybe i will just kick back for rest of the day.


----------



## rozz

Making taco soup for soup day at work tomorrow. I feel like I'm totally phoning it in, and I'm not jazzed about that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> What a nice way to spend time together. You are a good grandfather offering to eat those cookies so they won't go to waste. If you can't finish them let me know. I will send my address.



Oh, they will still go to waist...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, they will still got to waist...


 
Good one PF. Right now I am trying to get my hearing back. The smoke alarm went off in the building. Dang, that thing is loud. False alarm again. Any time dust gets into the smoke detectors, it sets off the alarms. It costs the Building Management Company $300 every time this happens. You would think they would put cleaning them on the list of monthly chores. 

Maintenance just knocked on my door. It seems that there is a major leak under my apartment and they wanted to check to see if I had any overflow here. Under my apartment is the electrical room. The leak must have hit some wires and that is why the alarm went off. Not a false alarm this time.

How dumb these folks are. They send three MEN to take a look at my apartment. The reason is so that one employee can't harm me if there is someone else with him. So what is to stop the other two? Fortunately I know these men and there were other tenants out in the hall and saw them come into my apartment. 

Give me strength Lord, give me strength. It is very tiring dealing with idiots every day.


----------



## Andy M.

Well, we made the lemon cookies and they turned out delicious.  They were a hit with all except my grandson, Steven.  He loves to cook but won't eat half of what he makes.  He didn't even want a cookie when they were done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He'll get over that soon, just keep on offering.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well, got up at 2:00am!

Made cookies and a meat loaf.

Waiting for the rest of the world to wake up!


----------



## buckytom

wow, andy, your grandson is getting so big!

i remember the picture when he threw up a little on your shirt... 

but really, what a cute boy. you must be a proud grandpapa.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> wow, andy, your grandson is getting so big!
> 
> i remember the picture when he threw up a little on your shirt...
> 
> but really, what a cute boy. you must be a proud grandpapa.



Thanks, BT.  I'm excited that he loves to cook with me!  If I could just get him to like the basics.

He makes cookies and cakes but won't eat them.  I have bagel and lox for breakfast and he eats that.  Go figure!


----------



## buckytom

that's a good sign. my son started off with a very savory palate, also liking to cook. at 7, my boy has made many cold desserts, but also garlic bread and cheese crisps of his own recipes. lol.

he was the only 4 year old that i know that liked fried salmon skin (very fishy), or bitter greens, or even hot peppers. your grandson is lucky to have his grandpa lovingly expose him to what we all here love, and all of the familial things attached to it.


----------



## Zhizara

Watching a beautiful day unfold and remembering just why I love DC so much.

Yesterday, I laughed so much!  It seemed everyone had something funny and witty to say.

Especially you, AndyM.  Obviously your vacation was really good.  You had me laughing hard all day.  Thanks!


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> that's a good sign. my son started off with a very savory palate, also liking to cook. at 7, my boy has made many cold desserts, but also garlic bread and cheese crisps of his own recipes. lol.
> 
> he was the only 4 year old that i know that liked fried salmon skin (very fishy), or bitter greens, or even hot peppers. your grandson is lucky to have his grandpa lovingly expose him to what we all here love, and all of the familial things attached to it.



I guess the 'cooking gene' skips a generation.  My daughters were not interested at all growing up.  Now the younger one is beginning to get into it.


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> that's a good sign. my son started off with a very savory palate, also liking to cook. at 7, my boy has made many cold desserts, but also garlic bread and cheese crisps of his own recipes. lol.
> 
> he was the only 4 year old that i know that liked fried salmon skin (very fishy), or bitter greens, or even hot peppers. your grandson is lucky to have his grandpa lovingly expose him to what we all here love, and all of the familial things attached to it.



sometimes i just want to choke you.  and other times i just get choked up by the things you say....


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> Well, got up at 2:00am!
> 
> Made cookies and a meat loaf.
> 
> Waiting for the rest of the world to wake up!



I guess it's your turn to wake up really early.  I actually made it past 5 a.m. this morning.  Twice this week!  

Are you going to have fried meatloaf slices with a couple of over easy eggs breakfast?

That's one of my favorite breakfasts, and I always have it the morning after making meatloaf for dinner the day before.  

Unfortunately, I like it so much that I can rarely get any into the freezer!


----------



## buckytom

vitauta said:


> sometimes i just want to choke you.  and other times i just get choked up by the things you say....



thanks, umm, i think? 

hey, you're not sailing if  you never make waves...

i'll resist the urge to quote teddy roosevelt.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> thanks, umm, i think?
> 
> hey, you're not sailing if  you never make waves...
> 
> i'll resist the urge to quote teddy roosevelt.




Bully for you!


----------



## vitauta

well, haven't you come back refreshed by the sea....


----------



## Andy M.

I guess.  I also have a nice tan.  All that said, I still have every single ache and pain I had before I left.  It's nice to be able to count on something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cardiology appointment this morning and I got my new glasses, they need the fit adjusted...giving me a pressure headache.  I may make it in to work sometime this morning.  I must be there by lunch time, I have Chicken Osaka ordered for lunch. (Bite-sized pieces of chicken breast sautéed in butter, ginger sauce, and lemons. Served with a tangy mustard sauce.)  And the Fresh Green Beans!

Who cares if I actually get any work done...


----------



## Rocklobster

Beginning to assemble a 4 drawer dresser and a night stand  I just picked up yesterday for the spare room. I should have paid the extra bucks and bought pre assembled stuff, but this stuff should do the trick because honestly, it will rarely be used....


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here pouting. I was supposed to go out for lunch (sushi) with a friend and she had to cancel on me. We've rescheduled for tomorrow (yay!) but I'm still sad right now as I was really programmed for sushi darn it. I even had a teeny breakfast because I planned to make a pig of myself. LOL! 

I have a ton of stuff to do around here today, and don't feel like doing any of it. Gonna pout a while longer and then kick my own butt into gear.


----------



## buckytom

in other words, you're going to do an irish step dance, huh alix?

lol about the fast before sushi. i do that too.


----------



## babetoo

gearing up to go fabric shopping. will measure for curtains before i go. i love shopping.


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> in other words, you're going to do an irish step dance, huh alix?
> 
> lol about the fast before sushi. i do that too.



LOL to the step dance. I will be using that later, thanks BT. Glad to know I'm not the only sushi glutton out there! Lord I love the stuff. I could eat my weight in salmon and tuna sashimi. Mmmmmmm.

I'm on load #3 of laundry through the washer, 3 other loads folded. Dinner is started, cookie dough is on the counter and I'm stopping for a bowl of soup. Its not sushi, but it will do.


----------



## simonbaker

ATrying to figure out a fast & easy supper. Need to get the daughter up to school by 6:00 for their show choir performance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hanging out with Sleeping Beauty...err, Shrek, Puss-in-Boots x 2.  All three sleeping, of course!

Patron really can;t handle two days in the office, it makes him very bratty, kinda like a tired two year old in the afternoon.  We put a hoodie on him and some "Bling!"


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Hanging out with Sleeping Beauty...err, Shrek, Puss-in-Boots x 2.  All three sleeping, of course!
> 
> Patron really can;t handle two days in the office, it makes him very bratty, kinda like a tired two year old in the afternoon.  We put a hoodie on him and some "Bling!"



Well no wonder he's tired!  He has 3 pounds of faux pearls hanging around his neck!

Patron is stylin'!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Well no wonder he's tired!  He has 3 pounds of faux pearls hanging around his neck!
> 
> Patron is stylin'!



He wouldn't even move a foot with it on...he just stood there looking at us like we are lunatics...trouble is, he's right.  Later we were eating tangerines and gave him the peel, he carried it all over the office, chewing on it...he thought the banana peel was icky.  Yes, we did actually get a lot of work done today, most of it with lots of puppy kisses and trying to work with him sitting in our laps.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He wouldn't even move a foot with it on...he just stood there looking at us like we are lunatics...trouble is, he's right.  Later we were eating tangerines and gave him the peel, he carried it all over the office, chewing on it...he thought the banana peel was icky.  Yes, we did actually get a lot of work done today, most of it with lots of puppy kisses and trying to work with him sitting in our laps.



Carnivores should never be given citrus peel. If I remember correctly, it messes with their electrolyte balance if they eat it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> He wouldn't even move a foot with it on...he just stood there looking at us like we are lunatics...trouble is, he's right.  Later we were eating tangerines and gave him the peel, he carried it all over the office, chewing on it...he thought the banana peel was icky.  Yes, we did actually get a lot of work done today, most of it with lots of puppy kisses and trying to work with him sitting in our laps.



  Oh, Patron, come visit Auntie Dawg.  I won't make you wear fake pearls and chew on fruit peels!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Carnivores should never be given citrus peel. If I remember correctly, it messes with their electrolyte balance if they eat it.



No fears, he didn't actually eat any, he was just chomping on it.  We watch him carefully, it's so easy for him to choke on things.  He was mostly having fun hauling it around and shaking it, as 'Chelle had got the peel off in one long spiral.  He had it for a grand total of 10 minutes and no bites taken out of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Patron, come visit Auntie Dawg.  I won't make you wear fake pearls and chew on fruit peels!



Okay, for Pete's Sake, next time we will use the real pearls...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Okay, for Pete's Sake, next time we will use the real pearls...



Thank goodness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thank goodness.



I thought I was going to lose my Auntie License there for a minute!


----------



## Dawgluver

You are grandfathered in, right?  Or are ogre rights different?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You are grandfathered in, right?  Or are ogre rights different?



I'm his Fairy GodOgre, anything happens to 'Chelle, he is MINE...


----------



## Dawgluver

Ruh roh.  Watch out, Chelle....


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No fears, he didn't actually eat any, he was just chomping on it.  We watch him carefully, it's so easy for him to choke on things.  He was mostly having fun hauling it around and shaking it, as 'Chelle had got the peel off in one long spiral.  He had it for a grand total of 10 minutes and no bites taken out of it.



Phew.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Patron, come visit Auntie Dawg. I won't make you wear fake pearls and chew on fruit peels!


 
And then you can come to see Graandma. We have a little one named Teddy Bear that loves to play. He will even teach you to chase the waves in the Atlantic Ocean. You can then chase crabs across the sand. And then try to dig up clams as they squirt in your face. Lots of fun and love here.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Carnivores should never be given citrus peel. If I remember correctly, it messes with their electrolyte balance if they eat it.



Huh. I didn't know that. It certainly explains why Murray left a "present" on the rug for me shortly after scarfing the orange peel I dropped. Thanks taxlady, duly noted and filed away. 

Dogs, however, DO enjoy watermelon rind. Immensely. Weird beasties.


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here watch the TV and Lydia is making Alfredo. It looks so delicious, I jump up to go get the pasta and bang my arm real good. The arm that Teddy Bear scratched with his paw the other day. I knocked of the big scab. Boy, did that thing bleed!!!

So now I have the pasta out, along with the hunk of Romano and Parm cheese. I love Romano more than the Parm. It seems to have more bite. But Parm is the traditional. I have a bad habit of every time I take out either one of these cheese I keep cutting off small pieces and don't know when to stop. The man that owns the cheese shop laughs at me. Every time I go there I set a certain amount of meoney I can spend. And then I go over. That big wheel of cheese is calling me. And I can get there on my scooter. Oh dea. I have to stop this dreaming of cheeses. Time to get cookinig.


----------



## vitauta

i have that same problem with cheeses, addie.  as i see it though, it is really more of a blessing, just so long as i can eventually go back to the place where they keep my coveted cheeses and replenish my sweet supply....


----------



## babetoo

my thomas cat, loves watermelon, especially the juice. never seems to bother him but then don't think it is classified as citrus. he can tell i have cut a piece three rooms away. strange. cantaloupe and papaya


----------



## Addie

*White Chicken*

I was resting and thinking about having Haddock for supper. It got me to thinking about my my second husband, who was a commercial fisherman, would bring home all filleted the largest Haddock he found in the last catch of the day. It usually weighed at leas 10#'s. Most of the time it wasn't more than five hours old and never frozen like the rest of the catch in the hold. It was so fresh, I swear it was still kicking as I put it in the black frying pan.  

The kids would ask "What,s for supper?" Now if I told them it was fish, they all would ave found a friend who would let them eat over their house. So I started telling them it was white chicken. Unbeknownst to them, they loved white chicken breaded, dipped in egg and breaded again. Then the white chicken would hit the cast iron pan until golden brown. As each cut up piece was done, it would go onto the platter sitting in a warm oven until there was a pile of it. The platter would come out of the oven and onto the table. By the end of the meal, there wasn't one piece left of white chicken. It wasn't until they were adults that I told them the truth. 

When they each got married and had children of their own, I taught them how to make white chicken. Of course their kids hated fish also. So they each got to eat white chicken. And now the great grand-kids are also eating white chicken. So I will be having white chicken for supper.


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> I was resting and thinking about having Haddock for supper. It got me to thinking about my my second husband, who was a commercial fisherman, would bring home all filleted the largest Haddock he found in the last catch of the day. It usually weighed at leas 10#'s. Most of the time it wasn't more than five hours old and never frozen like the rest of the catch in the hold. It was so fresh, I swear it was still kicking as I put it in the black frying pan.
> 
> The kids would ask "What,s for supper?" Now if I told them it was fish, they all would ave found a friend who would let them eat over their house. So I started telling them it was white chicken. Unbeknownst to them, they loved white chicken breaded, dipped in egg and breaded again. Then the white chicken would hit the cast iron pan until golden brown. As each cut up piece was done, it would go onto the platter sitting in a warm oven until there was a pile of it. The platter would come out of the oven and onto the table. By the end of the meal, there wasn't one piece left of white chicken. It wasn't until they were adults that I told them the truth.
> 
> When they each got married and had children of their own, I taught them how to make white chicken. Of course their kids hated fish also. So they each got to eat white chicken. And now the great grand-kids are also eating white chicken. So I will be having white chicken for supper.


 
 That's rich, Addie.  Wonder if I could fool a grown-up who only orders chicken at seafood restaurants.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> That's rich, Addie. Wonder if I could fool a grown-up who only orders chicken at seafood restaurants.


 
It is amazing what children will believe. It all starts with Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> I was resting and thinking about having Haddock for supper. It got me to thinking about my my second husband, who was a commercial fisherman, would bring home all filleted the largest Haddock he found in the last catch of the day. It usually weighed at leas 10#'s. Most of the time it wasn't more than five hours old and never frozen like the rest of the catch in the hold. It was so fresh, I swear it was still kicking as I put it in the black frying pan.
> 
> The kids would ask "What,s for supper?" Now if I told them it was fish, they all would ave found a friend who would let them eat over their house. So I started telling them it was white chicken. Unbeknownst to them, they loved white chicken breaded, dipped in egg and breaded again. Then the white chicken would hit the cast iron pan until golden brown. As each cut up piece was done, it would go onto the platter sitting in a warm oven until there was a pile of it. The platter would come out of the oven and onto the table. By the end of the meal, there wasn't one piece left of white chicken. It wasn't until they were adults that I told them the truth.
> 
> When they each got married and had children of their own, I taught them how to make white chicken. Of course their kids hated fish also. So they each got to eat white chicken. And now the great grand-kids are also eating white chicken. So I will be having white chicken for supper.



addie, if you wrote your autobiography i would gladly buy and read it.  have you ever thought about it?  or a memoir--you write so well, too. you wouldn't even need a ghost writer....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> addie, if you wrote your autobiography i would gladly buy and read it. have you ever thought about it? or a memoir--you write so well, too. you wouldn't even need a ghost writer....


 
It has been mentioned before. But most of my stories revolve around my children or my childhood. My kids kept me on my toes. I was determined they would grow up learning. Even if it was one new thing each day. I grew up in a neighborhood that was totally alien to my background. I think I was the only non-Italian in town. Yet my mother taught me to cook traditional American foods. And my friends grandmothers, and mothers taught me Italian cooking. I got the best of both worlds. I have a lot of fond memories from both ends. And I came along right at the end of cooking with a wood stove and ice boxes for cooling foods. My mother grew up during the depression and she kept a lot of the belt tightening tricks that she learned as a child. She passed them down to me. And I in turn passed them on to my kids. My daughter keeps telling me to write all my tricks down on the computer so she can print them out when I am gone. So every so often a subject comes up here and I try to add my little bit to the conversation. English was one of my best subjects in school. So writing comes fairly easy to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> It has been mentioned before. But most of my stories revolve around my children or my childhood. My kids kept me on my toes. I was determined they would grow up learning. Even if it was one new thing each day. I grew up in a neighborhood that was totally alien to my background. I think I was the only non-Italian in town. Yet my mother taught me to cook traditional American foods. And my friends grandmothers, and mothers taught me Italian cooking. I got the best of both worlds. I have a lot of fond memories from both ends. And I came along right at the end of cooking with a wood stove and ice boxes for cooling foods. My mother grew up during the depression and she kept a lot of the belt tightening tricks that she learned as a child. She passed them down to me. And I in turn passed them on to my kids. My daughter keeps telling me to write all my tricks down on the computer so she can print them out when I am gone. So every so often a subject comes up here and I try to add my little bit to the conversation. English was one of my best subjects in school. So writing comes fairly easy to me.



I second the emotion, I would like to have you get all your stories down, too!  Thank you for sharing them with us!


----------



## Dawgluver

+1!


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> It is amazing what children will believe. It all starts with Santa Clause and the Easter Bunny.


 
you served your kids the easter bunny too?!?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> you served your kids the easter bunny too?!?!



I got my nephew good with that one...venison at Christmas...he believes nothing I say, unless he is sick.


----------



## Dawgluver

I cleaned out my shoe collection.  Two huge bags will go to Goodwill, one is destined for the trash (favorites, but wore 'em to death.  ).   I've put myself on a shoe diet, dang, I love shoes!  Can't wear the high heels as much as I'd like to anymore.

Couldn't help it, I had to rescue the silver ballet flats...OK, no more second thoughts....Must..Be.. Strong..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on reducing the amount of hangers in my closet and the lack of space in the dresser drawers.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from my mom's 82nd birthday party. Most of the whole family got together. All of my siblings(8) & their husbands, wives & kids.   Alot of us stayed at an inexspensive hotel within walking distance  of the house. There were 30 of us total. Space was a little cramped at the house but it was so fun. I have not laughed like that in a long time.  Although it feels good to finally get home & put my feet up.


----------



## Claire

I'm starting to think of getting dinner on the table.  It's been a weird week when it comes to this and that.  I'm trying to revive a hobby (beading) that I've let go because I don't think I could manage it with my new doggie.  Well, Rosebud is getting calmer, and a friend asked if I can repair a necklace of hers.  It's an easy fix, I just wanted to know if she wanted it the same length as before it was broken or longer.  So I've been looking for beads that would make it longer.  I haven't looked through my treasure chest in over a year, and was delighted to realize I have I have the beads to finish the job without going shopping for them.  What a mess, though.  I spent most of the weekend getting my hobby center, such as it is, straightened out.


----------



## babetoo

played all day, read, surfed the net. did bake some banana, strawberry muffins. should have baked a little longer. pretty moist but good.


----------



## buckytom

the grammys are almost over, yay! too many bosses around for a sunday night.

no technical problems so far means they can go home soon.


----------



## Andy M.

Been watching the Grammys and wishing I recognized any performer other than Paul McCartney, Tony Bennett, Glen Campbell and the Beach Boys.


----------



## buckytom

the bands that payed tribute to the beach boys had terrible harmony. even as old men, the beach boys still sounded better.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> the bands that payed tribute to the beach boys had terrible harmony. even as old men, the beach boys still sounded better.



It's kinda sad to watch a bunch of old men up there who used to be the Beach Boys or Glen Campbell trying to conjure up the sounds of 40-50 years ago.

On the other hand, you have to give credit to Jennifer Hudson for that last minute performance.  Not an easy song to sing.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> you served your kids the easter bunny too?!?!


 
I lived in Hawaii for one year. I got a job up in Manoa Valley which was a vistors site. I was a Menahuni. That is a Hawaiian elf. (Stop that laughing!!) I was perfect for the job. I am only 4'8" tall. But the costume was the most riduculous thing I have ever worn. Right down to curly  pointed toes.


----------



## Zhizara

Any pictures, Addie?


----------



## Aunt Bea

This weekend I started re-shelving my books and paring down my accumulation of approx. 3,000.  I have unleashed a nightmare, I have piles of books everywhere!  Piles, to keep, donate, give away, sell!  The maybe piles are the largest and the worst!  Now that it is started I need to press on and get it done.  Maybe a kindle is not such a bad idea, just power down and go to bed!


----------



## justplainbill

Starting what promises to be the two week long ordeal of preparing our 2011 income tax returns.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Any pictures, Addie?


 
No. And even if I did, they would be hidden in the bowels of the earth. I looked so stupid in that costume. But the pay was good. And the job was fun. My job was to direct the touists to the different sites. They had a large display of parrots from around the world that were free and sitting on a perch. You could buy feed for them and you could feed them by hand after a quick lesson on how to hold your hand. The parrots did talk. And the teenagers of course would try to teach them to swear. The handler in charge of them would step in and let them know that those words were unacceptable. But for the most part, the public would try to teach them their name.


----------



## buckytom

<< squawk >> stop eating our crackers! f*'^&ing addie...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> << squawk >> stop eating our crackers! f*'^&ing addie...


----------



## Claire

Right now it's 7 a.m. and I'm trying to work up the energy to go to my Pilates class.  It's not a class that requires a lot of energy, it's just that the older I get the less I want to drive.  Especially in the winter.  I know it sounds stupid, but it is one thing to put on two pair of pants, a big parka, hat, and gloves to walk to my exercise classes here in town.  But to do all that just to walk to the car, drive 5 miles, walk into the gym, undress, take a class, and reverse the process seems a pain in the butt to me.


----------



## Rocklobster

Right now, procrastinating. In the next three  hours I will do three loads of laundry, exercise bike for 20 minutes, more exercises for another 20, clean up kitchen, make some phonecalls for a labor market research I am working on, and hopefully that will bring me up to lunch with no surprises.


----------



## Claire

Decided to give up on Pilates this morning.  The cabbage food line got me going on the thought of Portuguese Bean Soup (Hawaiian style), so I'm getting the ingredients together on that.  I'll probably do my regular small weight workout.  Went upstairs and told hubby that I'd be staying in this morning (a rare occurence, I seldom skip an exercise class).  I just felt cold to my core.  I just told him if he wants a sleep-in day to take it, and he and Rosebud seem to be taking me up on the offer.  I'm sorting foodstuffs and thinking about a necklace I want to fix for a friend today, hopefully to bring it to her tomorrow.  It needed some beads I was going to have to go to Dubuque to buy, but when I looked through my "stash", found what I need!  So I'm having a steady-hands day and will work on that.


----------



## Zhizara

Claire said:


> Right now it's 7 a.m. and I'm trying to work up the energy to go to my Pilates class.  It's not a class that requires a lot of energy, it's just that the older I get the less I want to drive.  Especially in the winter.  I know it sounds stupid, but it is one thing to put on two pair of pants, a big parka, hat, and gloves to walk to my exercise classes here in town.  But to do all that just to walk to the car, drive 5 miles, walk into the gym, undress, take a class, and reverse the process seems a pain in the butt to me.




You could try to think of the extra dressing/undressing as extra exercise.

Hang on, Claire, spring will be along pretty soon.


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> Right now it's 7 a.m. and I'm trying to work up the energy to go to my Pilates class.  It's not a class that requires a lot of energy, it's just that the older I get the less I want to drive.  Especially in the winter.  I know it sounds stupid, but it is one thing to put on two pair of pants, a big parka, hat, and gloves to walk to my exercise classes here in town.  But to do all that just to walk to the car, drive 5 miles, walk into the gym, undress, take a class, and reverse the process seems a pain in the butt to me.



And the boots. Don't forget the danged (very important) boots.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got up.  Trying to wake up and go do laundry.


----------



## babetoo

waiting for my two great grand babies to get here,. i made sugar cookies and they are going to help me frost. these are my valentine to them. will send all home with them. to many calories for me. they especially love to put on the sprinkles. strawberry frosting so they should be cute. gosh!! i love my babies.


----------



## Barbara L

I am doing absolutely everything in the world other than what I should be doing. I am super frustrated with myself about that too!


----------



## Claire

taxlady said:


> And the boots. Don't forget the danged (very important) boots.



You are so right.  A few years ago LL Bean had a sale on something they sold as snow clogs.  They're extremely warm.  But, yes, that's another thing.  I have three pair of winter boots.  The aforementioned snow clogs, a pair of regular boots, and some dress boots.  Since I like to walk, all are really practical ones.


----------



## Claire

I do NOT regret moving to the northern Midwest.  I've lived in Hawaii, California and Florida, and spent much of my life in Virginia.  I'd go back to Hawaii in a heart-beat (but my husband didn't like it there), but Florida, California or Virginia.  it would really depend upon the community, and I haven't found one I'd love like I do this one.  This community has welcomed me in ways no others have.  So I put on my winter gear and stomp out.


----------



## justplainbill

Luxuriating in my Russell mocs and getting ready to bake a few loaves of Italian bread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have a lawyer prep session today for a deposition I have to give on the 28th.  Not looking forward to any of it.


----------



## simonbaker

Trying to get enough gumption to get out of this chair & get to work, My thought for the day is why are certain people put into ones lives???


----------



## Rocklobster

Pretty busy day ahead. Academic upgrading, trip to town for some banking, off to hang with my daughter and do some work on my house. Walk the Malamute. Right now is the calm before I get up and go. Once I start I won't stop until well after dinner tonight. Have a good day, everybody!


----------



## rozz

I should be doing the laundry. I'm watching Californication.


----------



## vitauta

hey, check out fabio's drunken red spaghetti on yahoo today!  a great way to use up that gallon of cheap red wine left over from the holidays, or a good excuse to go out and buy more.  the recipe sounds good even before you start drinking.  a great idea for valentine's on a budget--a great way to merrily drink and cook the evening away, with or without a lover....

mangia!


----------



## Addie

Move over Frank.You are not the only dummy here.

I reached under my computer to toss something in the waste basket. When I pull my hand back out, I hit the thick scab from the dog scratch right on the edge of the desk. It caught and took some skin with it. That was two hours ago. I thought I was going to have to go down to our local ER. I couldn't get it to stop bleeding. I desperately need to take a shower. I know what I can do. Last month when I had the GI infection, my medical center sent me a whole box of rubber gloves. I have very small hands and they come way up my arms. I can cut the fingers off and just use the top half. That way I won't have to remove the bandage. And the rubber gloves will put more pressure on it to help control the bleeding. 

Frank if I kick you, will you kick me?


----------



## vitauta

i found cauliflower on sale at the market for $.99 today--big, beautiful snowy cauliflower heads!  i couldn't wait to get home and share that with andy m.  (i bought two, andy--thought you'd want to know)....


----------



## Claire

simonbaker said:


> Trying to get enough gumption to get out of this chair & get to work, My thought for the day is why are certain people put into ones lives???



To irritate us and make us know we are good people.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> i found cauliflower on sale at the market for $.99 today--big, beautiful snowy cauliflower heads!  i couldn't wait to get home and share that with andy m.  (i bought two, andy--thought you'd want to know)....



You're a lost cause!  

The rest of the world thanks you for getting this abomination off the shelves, protecting the young and innocent.


----------



## Claire

OK, what I'm now doing is trying to turn my computer off.  Trying.  Trying.  That little square on the top right isn't there.  I feel like screaming.  Mostly because when my husband goes to turn the computer on in a few hours (I think it's about 5 a.m.; that square isn't showing up either) he'll have a temper tantrum.


----------



## justplainbill

Claire said:


> OK, what I'm now doing is trying to turn my computer off.  Trying.  Trying.  That little square on the top right isn't there.  I feel like screaming.  Mostly because when my husband goes to turn the computer on in a few hours (I think it's about 5 a.m.; that square isn't showing up either) he'll have a temper tantrum.


Ctrl+Alt+Delete?


----------



## tinlizzie

After spending yesterday morning at the dentist and yesterday afternoon at the tax lady's, I'm planning a walk in the park to recharge my batteries.  I've already fed the pets, so just have to eat breakfast and put the trash out; and get my hat and binoculars for bird-watching.  And a snack.  And a bottle of water.  Hmmm.  Nothing's simple.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> After spending yesterday morning at the dentist and yesterday afternoon at the tax lady's, I'm planning a walk in the park to recharge my batteries.  I've already fed the pets, so just have to eat breakfast and put the trash out; and get my hat and binoculars for bird-watching.  And a snack.  And a bottle of water.  Hmmm.  Nothing's simple.




Yeah, sounds like a tough life.


----------



## tinlizzie

Yeah, well, somebody's got to do the tough stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

S-l-o-w-l-y waking up...watching the cats play with a grocery bag.  Static electricity is fun.


----------



## tinlizzie

Hey, those Patron/kitten pix are threatening to put the cute-o-meter into overload.  This latest one would put a smile on anyone's face - a nice way to start the day.


----------



## Rocklobster

Waiting around for a phone call regarding my academic upgrading I should be starting soon. Thinking of making a cassolete-ish type dish for dinner. I have no duck so I may go with assorted pork products and some chicken pieces, or maybe just breast meat.


----------



## Alix

DAY OFF TODAY!!! I'm looking forward to recharging. I'm TIRED. Had a good sleep last night and just finished a bowl of oatmeal with blueberries in it. I think the most stressful thing I will do today is grocery shop. Otherwise I'm going to hang out and do a big bunch of nothing.


----------



## Katie H

Chalk another one up for my SuperHero, Glenn.

I just finished washing the windows in our double front doors.  The doors aren't just one pane of glass, but many small ones.  Ugh!  Takes the better part of an hour to get them done inside and out.

Today it took about 10 minutes...if I went slowly.

My brilliant husband cut a dollar store squeegee to fit the panes and I was done in a jiffy.

Now if the sun would just come out I could really appreciate my splendid job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Hey, those Patron/kitten pix are threatening to put the cute-o-meter into overload.  This latest one would put a smile on anyone's face - a nice way to start the day.



The little bobble head kitty...love it!  I think I named it, "and my head exploded!"  Thanks, I'm glad you enjoy them.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from conferences with our daughters teachers. All very positive, straight A's, she did not get it from me, stopped & picked up some calzones for supper, now just relaxing in front of the t.v. while on the computor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hanging out.  Made a quick dinner and am just waiting for the new episode of "Big Bang Theory."


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hanging out. Made a quick dinner and am just waiting for the new episode of "Big Bang Theory."


 Just watched that new episode,   pretty funny tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Loved it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Loved it!



That's how my sister and I play pool...


----------



## babetoo

finally back on line. my computer gave up the ghost on the 13th. i think that was date. anyway, order a new one on line at walmart with express shipping. ordered it tuesday night and got it today. now that is what i call service. got a great deal on it too. spent about an hour catching up on email. glad to be back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> finally back on line. my computer gave up the ghost on the 13th. i think that was date. anyway, order a new one on line at walmart with express shipping. ordered it tuesday night and got it today. now that is what i call service. got a great deal on it too. spent about an hour catching up on email. glad to be back.



And you got logged in okay!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!


----------



## Zhizara

Checking the new posts while savoring my second cup of decaf.  I'm liking that I can at least have the coffee flavor and don't have to deal with the jangle of caffeine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Decaf has come a long way!  It used to taste horrid.

I am slightly more awake this morning than I was yesterday.  Just waiting until I am awake enough to get ready for work.


----------



## Rocklobster

Getting ready to head into town to buy a few five dollar chickens. Drop the car off for an oil change.


----------



## Addie

Just woke up and am waiting to see what today brings. Went to see the doc yeaterday. Took a fit of dry heaves while I was there. He was surprised that it didn't bother me. I had eaten lunch about five minutes before and none of my food came up. Never does. Just dry heaves. I am so used to it that I never give it a thought. I have no idea why I do it and don't even care. And don't want to know. He thinks it may have to do with my sugar levels. He lowered my diabetes medicine. Second time  he has done this. I have been having a lot of sugar crashes lately. Had three of them last week. Two in one day. All in all, the visit went very well. I did have to wait for the pharmacy to make up my new presciption for my diabestes medicine. So I went in and took an hour's nap. Felt much better, but by the time I got home, as soon as I walked in the door, another drive heave bout. Had a snack, laid down and took another nap. Feel fine today. All my numbers have been down to normal. Sugar, chloresterol, blood pressure. Can't complain.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Decaf has come a long way!  It used to taste horrid.
> 
> I am slightly more awake this morning than I was yesterday.  Just waiting until I am awake enough to get ready for work.



I think I managed to fool my body because I seemed to have plenty of energy this morning.  I was able to have two cups.  *YAY!* It tasted just fine.

Also, I use instant coffee, which has come a long way too.  I liked the flavor better than the brewed coffee I had been making, and no waste, so I got rid of the coffee maker, giving myself more counter space.


----------



## Zhizara

What I'm doing?  Getting ready to strip the meat off of the rotisserie chicken I bought yesterday, and putting it in the freezer along with the juices (quite a bit).  The skin wasn't crisp, and too salty, so I'll just put that in with the carcass and make stock.

It was garlicy and tasted like lime - delicious flavor, just a little too salty, so I'll thin it down.

I need to make more stock anyway.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I think I managed to fool my body because I seemed to have plenty of energy this morning. I was able to have two cups. *YAY!* It tasted just fine.
> 
> Also, I use instant coffee, which has come a long way too. I liked the flavor better than the brewed coffee I had been making, and no waste, so I got rid of the coffee maker, giving myself more counter space.


 
And I am just the opposite. I would rather go without coffee than drink instant or decaf. It has been at least 35 years since I have bought instant. I make a fresh pot of brewed coffee, shut it off immediately. Then heat up each cup in the microwave. Even when I go to Winthrop to see the Doc, I am the only patient they let out the locked doors to go across the street to get myself a large coffee that has caffeine. Winthrop only serves decaf. I am seriously considering that when this drip machine gives out, getting an electric percolator. They make really good coffee. Will have to look into the different makes. I want one where I can choose the strength.


----------



## Alix

I am just getting going. Woke up with a headache (I hate being a human barometer) and took an extra long time getting up and moving today. Blah. The weather is beautiful today (thus the headache). Its sunny and above zero, if I felt better I'd be out for a walk. As it is, I'm going to open the windows and air the house out.


----------



## buckytom

i'm cutting pieces of plywood so when my boy gets home from school we'll build a bat box for his cub scout project.

i printed out plans but somehow lost them, so i'll just have to wing it... pun intended.


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> i'm cutting pieces of plywood so when my boy gets home from school we'll build a bat box for his cub scout project.
> 
> i printed out plans but somehow lost them, so i'll just have to wing it... pun intended.



A bat box? I'm going to assume you mean a house sort of thing? My baseball brain kicked in and I read batter's box. Sheesh. Do you have a lot of bats around?


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm cutting pieces of plywood so when my boy gets home from school we'll build a bat box for his cub scout project.
> 
> i printed out plans but somehow lost them, so i'll just have to wing it... pun intended.


 
I hope that house isn't for old bats like me. (pun intended!)


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> A bat box? I'm going to assume you mean a house sort of thing? My baseball brain kicked in and I read batter's box. Sheesh. Do you have a lot of bats around?




he will have....


----------



## buckytom

lol, there's a few in my belfry, alix.

addie, i know you're small but this would be pushing it. how are you with cleaning up guano?

yes, it's a home for bats. it's essentially a birdhouse but for bats, to help attract them to an area like a ballfield. bats are good guys since they eat bugs like mosquitos. and i can have fun scaring the kids with stories about them when we're camping.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> lol, there's a few in my belfry, alix.
> 
> addie, i know you're small but this would be pushing it. how are you with cleaning up guano?
> 
> yes, it's a home for bats. it's essentially a birdhouse but for bats, to help attract them to an area like a ballfield. bats are good guys since they eat bugs like mosquitos. and i can have fun scaring the kids with stories about them when we're camping.


 
I will pass on the guano. How is the bat house different from a bird house? Wouldn't birds take up residence? Do they have night games at the ball field? That is when bats like to come out. I have a great idea for stories around the camp fire. Have someone come out of the edge of the woods with a cape on right in the middle of your story just long enough for the kids to see the outline. Then dash back ino the woods.


----------



## Zhizara

Well, I _was_ going to strip the rotisserie chicken, but it was lunch time, and there was that whole other leg....  I stripped the skin off and heated it in the microwave.  

This afternoon, I've been trying to catch up with the New Posts here, but it seems people are posting like crazy.  I'll finally get them all read and new posts of my own made, go and check my emails and what's on TV, check back with DC and find another batch of posts.  I'm not complaining.  I like it when it's busy like this.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Maybe bat houses have the hole in the bottom and little hooks in the ceiling?


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Well, I _was_ going to strip the rotisserie chicken, but it was lunch time, and there was that whole other leg.... I stripped the skin off and heated it in the microwave.
> 
> This afternoon, I've been trying to catch up with the New Posts here, but it seems people are posting like crazy. I'll finally get them all read and new posts of my own made, go and check my emails and what's on TV, check back with DC and find another batch of posts. I'm not complaining. I like it when it's busy like this.


 
Come back at 3 a.m. It starts to slow down then. This place is one busy coffee klatch.


----------



## Zhizara

That's usually when I start, Addie.  Normally, I check back every couple three hours.  

It's funny to notice that sometimes the busiest days are weekdays.  Weekends can be pretty quiet sometimes.  I've tried to figure out the pattern, but the pattern is that there isn't a pattern.


----------



## Addie

On nights that I can't sleep, I am on the computer playing stupid games and checking back here. I have the TV on and am listening kind of. It is usually repeats, so I don't pay too much attention.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here being mad at someone who likes to criticize.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I've been researching a Vietnamese recipe I began making various versions of a few years ago: shrimp rice paper rolls, a type of fresh spring roll that is made with a unique rice wrap which resembles a tortilla or crepe, except that you prepare it by a quick soak (about 30 seconds) in warm water. (Longer and they just fall to pieces.) You spread the quickly soaked rice paper wrap on a clean towel and assemble the ingredients, then fold over the left and right sides and roll it up. Shrimp is often used although tofu or even cooked meats are viable alternatives. It is usually served (in Vietnam or in my case in local Vietnamese restaurants) with _nuoc cham_ dipping sauce, made from fish sauce, lime juice, sugar, sliced hot chili peppers, garlic, etc. One thing that makes them really delicious is the 
contents of carrots, cucumbers, bean sprouts, mint leaves, Thai (or regular) basil, cilantro (AKA coriander tops in Asia), and some rice vermacelli or cellophane noodles complete the stuffing lineup. This recipe is served at room temperature. I've seen it served with spicy (hot) peanut sauce too, and I wouldn't dream of serving it without both spicy peanut sauce and _nuoc cham_ sauce. The mint, basil and cilantro make the dish very fragrant, and is even good when served without any shrimp, tofu or other main protein.

The unique appearance of this dish is that the rice paper wraps are transparent or nearly so. It is the usual practice to assemble all but the shrimp and give the roll a partial turn, then add the shrimp (often halved) and continue rolling, so that the shrimps appear prominently as you view the finished dish through the translucent wrap. It's a really great appetizer to precede Asian foods. I suppose you should serve Vietnamese food but this is the only Vietnamese food I've ever cooked. At least I'll have the right continent.


----------



## Andy M.

When you are happy with the recipe I would appreciate your posting it here.


----------



## taxlady

I've had those shrimp rice paper rolls. It was in a vegetarian restaurant in SoCal. The "shrimp" were so convincing that I had to unroll the second one and check them out. It was really good.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

They didn't have real shrimp? I don't understand that. I don't understand how it could be shrimp and be something else vegetarian. Although tofu is a viable and popular alternative, and of course tofu is a vegetable product.

I don't understand vegetarian or vegan at all. I wouldn't have any problem shooting a cow in the head and then hacking off a steak and cooking it, except maybe the blood, and maybe that they age beef to get better flavor. Probably not the best taste unlike corn which is best the sooner you pick and cook it, preferably within mere minutes.

But this Vietnamese rice roll recipe is good even without shrimp or anything non-vegetarian. Particularly with peanut sauce. With vegetarian peanuts...


----------



## taxlady

Vegetarian friends took me there.


----------



## babetoo

just finished frosting my cake. looks great. clean up then off to bed to read.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

taxlady said:


> Vegetarian friends took me there.


 
I didn't understand the part about shrimp but not shrimp looking like shrimp, not the part about why vegetarians would want to be vegetarians or take friends to vegetarian restaurants.

I used to have a few vegetarian restaurants I liked, not often because I want meat or fish, but oddly all the vegetarian places I used to frequent are now out of business.

I think vegetarian has a lot to offer but I think meat/fish eaters should have menu choices too, because evidently the scarcity of public who would frequent a restaurant with no meat or fish is too slim to base a business upon, successfully. Alas...


----------



## taxlady

Gourmet Greg said:


> I didn't understand the part about shrimp but not shrimp looking like shrimp, not the part about why vegetarians would want to be vegetarians or take friends to vegetarian restaurants.
> 
> I used to have a few vegetarian restaurants I liked, not often because I want meat or fish, but oddly all the vegetarian places I used to frequent are now out of business.
> 
> I think vegetarian has a lot to offer but I think meat/fish eaters should have menu choices too, because evidently the scarcity of public who would frequent a restaurant with no meat or fish is too slim to base a business upon, successfully. Alas...



The "shrimp" looked like shrimp, and tasted like shrimp, but they were something not made of flesh.

I'm a meat eater. I don't go to vegetarian places, even with friends, any more. I'm not supposed to eat soy, so it makes it rather difficult.


----------



## tinlizzie

After breakfast, I want to finish my car-washing job begun yesterday afternoon (ran out of gas - me, not the car).  Still need to do the glass inside and out, then vacuum the trunk.  I've been hauling home mulch in bags, which always seem to have a hole somewhere.


----------



## justplainbill

Baking elisenlebkuchen.


----------



## MrsBlueEyzz

Messing around with my new Kindle and trying to decide what to make for tonight's dinner


----------



## simonbaker

justplainbill said:


> Baking elisenlebkuchen.


 I have to ask, what is that?


----------



## justplainbill

simonbaker said:


> I have to ask, what is that?


A cookie made with no flour; only finely ground almonds and hazel nuts, butter, spices, and eggs.


----------



## simonbaker

justplainbill said:


> A cookie made with no flour; only finely ground almonds and hazel nuts, butter, spices, and eggs.


is it a german cookie?  Would you be willing to share the recipie?


----------



## justplainbill

Yes, they come out fine without the oblaten (we bake on parchment paper) for 1/2 hour at 350F.-
Elisen Lebkuchen Recipe Christmas Baking


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I have a few projects going. I am refinishing a coffee table my neighbor across the street was going to throw out because it is a perfect match for my étagère. They are both solid oak have a parkay pattern. I am also getting a head start on my spring cleaning, just in case I get a job and won't have time to clean house. It's too dirty to call a cleaning lady. I'd be embarrassed!

Oh, and as someone else mentioned above, I really do need to wash both my cars. I hardly go anywhere any more, so the insides are clean but the outside is a dusty mess and I can't see spending anywhere from $7.00 to $11.00 just to wash off dust. Are any of you familiar with a poem by Carl Sandburg called Fog? The fog comes on little cat feet...right down my windshield and across the hood!


----------



## Rocklobster

Off to buy a wax seal for one of the toilets in my house. It has been leaking and I think it is because I didn't have it level a few months ago when I replaced it. Going to take the toilet off, clean it all up and instal a new seal and level it well before screwing it down. Hopefully that will work. Otherwise, I may be looking at ripping the floor up and replacing the whole area around the flange with new wood, again..../ etc.....long story


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> Off to buy a wax seal for one of the toilets in my house. It has been leaking and I think it is because I didn't have it level a few months ago when I replaced it. Going to take the toilet off, clean it all up and instal a new seal and level it well before screwing it down. Hopefully that will work. Otherwise, I may be looking at ripping the floor up and replacing the whole area around the flange with new wood, again..../ etc.....long story



As you may recall, I just replaced a toilet.  A tip I heard from the plumber:  Put the toilet in place on the wax seal then lay across the top of the toilet with your chest on it to apply even direct pressure to properly seat the toilet on the wax ring.  He also heated the wax ring in some hot water in the sink for about 20 minutes before installing it so it would be soft (it was cold in his truck).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating some Apple Cinnamon Oatmeal, getting ready to clean house.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Sitting at a Café in Porto, Portugal with Android Cell*

Sitting having a glass of wine, and on my Tablet Android, I am looking at Discuss Cooking Forum Community ... in Porto, Portugal ...


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> As you may recall, I just replaced a toilet. A tip I heard from the plumber: Put the toilet in place on the wax seal then lay across the top of the toilet with your chest on it to apply even direct pressure to properly seat the toilet on the wax ring. He also heated the wax ring in some hot water in the sink for about 20 minutes before installing it so it would be soft (it was cold in his truck).


 Will try that. I am  always afraid to over tighten because I am never sure if it is tight enough, and I want the toilet to be sturdy and withstand long term use....


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> Will try that. I am  always afraid to over tighten because I am never sure if it is tight enough, and I want the toilet to be sturdy and withstand long term use....



I understand.  Again, according to my plumber, over tightening can crack the toilet porcelain or pull the bolts out of the floor.  It just needs to be tight enough to not rock back and forth when you sit on it and move around.

You might try tightening it in two steps.  Once when you install it - not too tight.  Then again a few days later after it's settled in through use.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here being mad at someone who likes to criticize.


 
Run ShreK!!!


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> I understand.  Again, according to my plumber, over tightening can crack the toilet porcelain or pull the bolts out of the floor.  It just needs to be tight enough to not rock back and forth when you sit on it and move around.
> 
> You might try tightening it in two steps.  Once when you install it - not too tight.  Then again a few days later after it's settled in through use.


Well, I got the seal, but ended up getting into something else. I will go back and do it in a day or two. Thanks for the tips...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Run ShreK!!!



He's not fast enough!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He's not fast enough!


 
  That's two for you today! Good job!


----------



## babetoo

my daughter in law just left. so will clean up the mess from lunch. she had one of my great grand daughters with her, georgia. she is one of the two, i hardly ever see. she is a very smart four year old. was fun to see her. after the kitchen i am done for the day. i don't feel well. probably caught something at the drs. office one wed. it never fails, cause there are always sick people there. lol. oh well i have an appoint . on thurs. to discuss tests. don't think i will die before then.


----------



## simonbaker

Got up before everyone else, ran to the grocery store & picked up fruit & donuts, just gotr done enjoying them, almost time to get ready for mass.


----------



## Andy M.

Practicing the tried and true American tradition of a lazy Sunday morning.  Drinking some coffee, reading the electronic newspaper and DC-ing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking on a more substantial breakfast.  Have taxes to do today...before Shrek has a conniption.  He can't wait for the refund and purchase of a new TV, since his TV is showing dreadful signs of damaged LCD's.


----------



## Alix

Well, after lazing around in bed reading, drinking coffee etc, I'm finally up and ready to face the day. I've got the chili made and now I'm thinking of making that poundcake that I'd intended to make a couple of days ago.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Got up before everyone else, ran to the grocery store & picked up fruit & donuts, just gotr done enjoying them, almost time to get ready for mass.


 
What is it with Sunday and Donuts? We have a donut shop just around the corner from me. It is called Betty's. But there is no sign outside. On Sunday, the line goes down the sreet. A fast as they make them you get them. They are still hot when they bag them. And weekdays are almost as bad. Once the dough is gone they close the doors for the day Around 10 a.m. Better get there early.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> What is it with Sunday and Donuts? We have a donut shop just around the corner from me. It is called Betty's. But there is no sign outside. On Sunday, the line goes down the sreet. A fast as they make them you get them. They are still hot when they bag them. And weekdays are almost as bad. Once the dough is gone they close the doors for the day Around 10 a.m. Better get there early.


I don't know why but they always seem to taste better on Sunday mornings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The only way to get tired of donuts is to work in a donut shop...after 5 years, you get a wee bit tired of them.


----------



## Claire

Been puttering around doing small jobs for a couple of days now.  At the moment, husband is out walking Rosebud and I'm simply enjoying some afternoon peace and quiet.


----------



## Addie

We have another donut shop up on Route One called Kanes. It has been featured sevral times on national TV. They bake everything. And their giant cinnamon roll is to die for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have once again found something to keep my attention so I can avoid the taxes...eating grapes.

Earlier it was reading medical records for a court case coming up.  That killed 2 hours...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Earlier it was reading medical records for a court case coming up. That killed 2 hours...


 
My girlfriend in Atlanta, reads medical records for insurance companies and then predicts when they will die.


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> My girlfriend in Atlanta, reads medical records for insurance companies and then predicts when they will die.



I'm not sure if that's worse than my nephew harvesting eyeballs.  But it is creepy to think someone out there is looking at my records and telling my insurance companies not to insure me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My girlfriend in Atlanta, reads medical records for insurance companies and then predicts when they will die.



Hah!  I read them to decide what I can do to make them better and go home!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hah! I read them to decide what I can do to make them better and go home!


 
You can read my medical records anytime. I want out of there as fast as possible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You can read my medical records anytime. I want out of there as fast as possible.



I really don't think we would have problems with getting you out of there...you'd be arranging wheelchair races and egging on the others to mischief...short sheeting beds...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really don't think we would have problems with getting you out of there...you'd be arranging wheelchair races and egging on the others to mischief...short sheeting beds...



If they couldn't move their own wheelchair, I would help them. Is there a cliff nearby? 

I could program the elevator to stop between floors right around meal time. I could get every one up at 4 a.m. so the night shift would have something to do. How about pulling the fire alarm in the middle of the night. Shall I continue?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> If they couldn't move their own wheelchair, I would help them. Is there a cliff nearby?
> 
> I could program the elevator to stop between floors right around meal time. I could get every one up at 4 a.m. so the night shift would have something to do. How about pulling the fire alarm in the middle of the night. Shall I continue?



Memo to self:  Addie does NOT need a nursing home...send her direct to REHAB!!!  At the Hospital.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought some Restaurant black pepper this morning. It says on the label that it is ground slightly coarser then Ground black pepper, "eliminating dust". I hope now that my DH is not sneezing so much every time he uses pepper. (Which he uses a lot of).


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here recording movie and stage tracks to my compter. I just finished cleaning the dishes. Next is the floor. I did the stove and fridge. I would like to know where I got all this energy. I would go there every day and get some. I had to stop as usual. Let tell you getting old is hard work. I keep having to stop because I am out of breath or in pain. Today it is pain. I would like to do just one chore without stopping to rest in the middle of it.


----------



## Zhizara

JoAnn L. said:


> I bought some Restaurant black pepper this morning. It says on the label that it is ground slightly coarser then Ground black pepper, "eliminating dust". I hope now that my DH is not sneezing so much every time he uses pepper. (Which he uses a lot of).



You might also try Mrs. Dash Original.  I bought it as a salt substitute, but it is actually many different types of cracked pepper.  It's delicious.  

I especially love it when frying an egg.  The smell of the pepper toasting is wonderful, and it doesn't make me sneeze (often).


----------



## JoAnn L.

Zhizara said:


> You might also try Mrs. Dash Original.  I bought it as a salt substitute, but it is actually many different types of cracked pepper.  It's delicious.
> 
> I especially love it when frying an egg.  The smell of the pepper toasting is wonderful, and it doesn't make me sneeze (often).



Thanks for the suggestion about the pepper. I use a lot of Mrs. Dash's Tomato Basil Garlic seasonings on our pizza's.


----------



## babetoo

not much today. been trying to get kitchen back in order after guests for two days. not much energy with this cold? flu? whatever it is. just getting it down in fits and starts. lol


----------



## taxlady

I'm following Julia Child's recipe from _The Way to Cook_, for beef stock. I gave in and paid $3.99/kg (~$1.80/lb) for beef bones.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm following Julia Child's recipe from _The Way to Cook_, for beef stock. I gave in and paid $3.99/kg (~$1.80/lb) for beef bones.


 
That's not a bad price if you got ones with marrow in them. And if they were big ones. I love the smell of them roasting in the oven. Sometimes my butcher will give me a bunch of leg bones for free. I would be lost if I had to depend on my local supermarket for my meat and bones. I may have to pay a few more cents for going to a small butcher shop, but the quality is so much better. The one thing I won't buy is ground meat. You have no way of knowing what was the last meat ground. And there is always leftover residual meat left in the grinder. I buy a London broil or a piece of nice chuck and grind it at home. I first put it through the large holes, then through the smaller ones. Worth the effort.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have pneumonia, so kicking back and relaxing with my medications and the TV.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have pneumonia, so kicking back and relaxing with my medications and the TV.


 
Well that is a silly thing to get. Geesh! Get better. It is no fun to pick on you if you are sick.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Well that is a silly thing to get. Geesh! Get better. It is no fun to pick on you if you are sick.



What she said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got it because I choked on coffee a couple days ago...now that is REALLY silly.

I'm still ambulatory, not doing too bad.  Just have this nasty cough.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I got it because I choked on coffee a couple days ago...now that is REALLY silly.
> 
> I'm still ambulatory, not doing too bad.  Just have this nasty cough.



Oh no!  No more coffee for you, PF!  Get well soon!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  No more coffee for you, PF!  Get well soon!



We'll all have to avoid spitting coffee on monitor humor until PF recovers..


----------



## simonbaker

Hope you are feeling better PF.

Just relaxing for about an hour before we need to go to mass for ash wednesday mass tonight.


----------



## Zhizara

Resting my back after scrubbing part of my %*$(#&^ white vinyl tile floor.  I made the mistake of waxing it, and have been paying the price for 2 years trying to get it white again.  Grrrrr!


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Resting my back after scrubbing part of my %*$(#&^ white vinyl tile floor.  I made the mistake of waxing it, and have been paying the price for 2 years trying to get it white again.  Grrrrr!



Sounds like you need some wax stripper.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you need some wax stripper.



I haven't been able to find any.  I'm limited pretty much to Walmart.

I got some Goo Gone and thought about trying it, but it's pretty hard to rinse off.

I'm just about to try online to see if I can find some there to order.  

It's ridiculous the work and backaches I've gone through and it still looks like c**p.  

I've covered most of the floor with scatter rugs, but they don't cover everything.

The thing is, it looks pretty good (not great) for awhile after scrubbing.  Not mopping - hands and knees scrubbing.  I rinse several times with a wet dish towel, but a few days later it's got gray areas that highlight the leftover yellow wax.  This comes from smoke and dust, leaving another mess to scrub when I feel like tackling it again.


----------



## Zhizara

I just found and ordered Armstrong wax stripper.  Finally, I found one I didn't have to buy by the case.  It is 32 oz. and the shipping cost more than the product, but still less than $10.  I just hope it works!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Resting my back after scrubbing part of my %*$(#&^ white vinyl tile floor. I made the mistake of waxing it, and have been paying the price for 2 years trying to get it white again. Grrrrr!


 

Z, when I lived in Tacoma, I moved into a house where the previous tenant used Mop & Glo. Remember that treasure? Never had to wash you floor again? The floor was a pretty black confetti tile. But you would never know it. It was grey wax. At least a quarter inch thick. I took a solution of ammonia and water, swabbed a small area, let it sit for about 10 minutes or so, and then took my heavy metal dustpan and scraped up all the wax. It was nice and soft by then. (Make sure the house is well ventilated.) That is how thick it was. And I had two rooms of it. Fortunately, it was warm outside and I had the doors and windows open. Sometimes I would have to do a second applicaton. Don't give up hope. My landlady thought she was going to have replace the floor. It looked like the day she had it installed. Fortunately, we no longer have to wax todays tiles.


----------



## Zhizara

I've tried ammonia.  It didn't do much; and when I'm scrubbing on my hands and knees, the smell is too overpowering.  With all the scrubbing I've done, you'd think it would be all gone by now, but nooooo.

My last several attempts have been using a pump spray version of bathroom cleaner. 

My back wouldn't be hurting so much, but I decided to try rearranging the scatter rugs.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I haven't been able to find any. I'm limited pretty much to Walmart.
> 
> I got some Goo Gone and thought about trying it, but it's pretty hard to rinse off.
> 
> I'm just about to try online to see if I can find some there to order.
> 
> It's ridiculous the work and backaches I've gone through and it still looks like c**p.
> 
> I've covered most of the floor with scatter rugs, but they don't cover everything.
> 
> The thing is, it looks pretty good (not great) for awhile after scrubbing. Not mopping - hands and knees scrubbing. I rinse several times with a wet dish towel, but a few days later it's got gray areas that highlight the leftover yellow wax. This comes from smoke and dust, leaving another mess to scrub when I feel like tackling it again.


 
Remember the oil spill in Prince William's Sound in Alaska? Crude oil is nasty stuff. A rescue worker in desperation went home and got her bottle of Dawn Dish Liquid and found that it diluted the crude oil in the cold waters of Alaska. Enough that they could get it off the feathers of the wildlife. A few phone calls and cases and cases of Dawn were flown into the site. Dawn now donates their product to all oil spills to help the wildlife. 

Go fast forward a couple of years. My BIL had a small boat that he loved to go out fishinig in. We had a bad Nor'easter and his boat got swamped while it was tied up at the dock. It sank. When they raised it, they took out the engine and were just let it going to sit and dry out for the rest of the summer. The only problem, oil was leaking everywhere. They needed to wash the exposed parts of the engine plus clean up the leaked spots. My sister called me in desperation. I told her about Dawn. Problem solved. 

Moral of the story. Remember straight Dawn solves that greasy problem. And everytime you buy their product, they donate a dollar plus their product to saving wildlife when there is an oil spill. Use it to get rid of that greasy feeling that Goo Be Gone leaves.


----------



## Zhizara

Good idea, Addie.  I'll try it on a couple of the worst areas.  I need it looking good for inspection on Friday.  I won't have the wax stripper for a couple of weeks.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Good idea, Addie. I'll try it on a couple of the worst areas. I need it looking good for inspection on Friday. I won't have the wax stripper for a couple of weeks. Thanks.


 
Does Home Depot or Lowes or even your local hardware have a small container of wax stripper? Ask for the commercial strength. Tell them your 'contractor' asked you to pick it up for him. They don't want him coming back and yelling that they sold you the 'housewife' version. And you might just get the contractor's discount.


----------



## Addie

Just another quick thought. Your local floor store that sells tiles should have the wax stripper and will save you the shipping costs. I feel for you because I have been there and done that!!! It was no fun. Good luck!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I was going to recommend home improvement stores too. Also, see if there are any janitorial supply stores in your area. I suspect most cities need janitorial supplies for businesses who require such services.

I moved away from the big bad city for 3-4 months last year, to a small town in the Southwest, and I just couldn't handle the limited shopping. It just drove me nuts wanting stuff that I knew back in the BBC I could just drive over and get them, but none to be had in the small town. So here I am back in the BBC shopping for houses. Unfortunately in the BBC houses cost a lot more than in small town America. This just drives me nuts!


----------



## Addie

Gourmet Greg said:


> I was going to recommend home improvement stores too. Also, see if there are any janitorial supply stores in your area. I suspect most cities need janitorial supplies for businesses who require such services.
> 
> I moved away from the big bad city for 3-4 months last year, to a small town in the Southwest, and I just couldn't handle the limited shopping. It just drove me nuts wanting stuff that I knew back in the BBC I could just drive over and get them, but none to be had in the small town. So here I am back in the BBC shopping for houses. Unfortunately in the BBC houses cost a lot more than in small town America. This just drives me nuts!


 
I forgot about the janitorial supply stores. Great idea GG. Even better than home improvement stores.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I'm pretty sure any town with more than two horses has to have some place to buy janitorial supplies... I'm also fairly confident that Home Depot, Lowe's and other home improvement stores should have it.

In my old house I used some sort of acrylic product instead of wax, Future something? Combined with my not caring how shiny my kitchen floor was plus the acrylic stuff it just lasted years and years. I think I used Mop 'n Glow (?) to clean it occasionally. The acrylic directions said to remove with pneumonia (maybe that was ammonia) so I just made sure I never used that. It didn't look that bad as long as it was clean (linoleum).

In house hunting I'm looking for kitchen floors that don't need wax. Not sure what kind that is. Tiles? I guess I'm not really that good at homemaking skills other than cooking. I'm single and would probably make a good match for a woman who is obsessive about cleaning and hates to cook!  (Talk about Jack Sprat and his wife!)


----------



## Zhizara

Follow up:  I tried the Goo Gone.  Didn't do a thing.  It was worth a try, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work today, I have the office to myself and will be able to get a lot done.  I usually have two computers working when I'm alone.  Coughing up more crud this morning, but it's easier.  No fever and I feel great!


----------



## Andy M.

Gourmet Greg said:


> ...In house hunting I'm looking for kitchen floors that don't need wax. Not sure what kind that is. Tiles?...




Ceramic tile.  Great stuff.  Just needs to be washed.  Make sure you have grout sealer applied to the grout to prevent staining.  You have to reapply every 25 years or so.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work today, I have the office to myself and will be able to get a lot done.  I usually have two computers working when I'm alone.  Coughing up more crud this morning, but it's easier.  No fever and I feel great!




Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work today, I have the office to myself and will be able to get a lot done.  I usually have two computers working when I'm alone.  Coughing up more crud this morning, but it's easier.  No fever and I feel great!


Glad to hear you are a bit better.  I wish I could cough up crud instead of just coughing and still having it all in my throat.  I can't wait until March 8th when I get all my test results and will hopefully find out what is wrong and can be done about it.

What am I doing right now?  Getting used to being up at 5:30 in the morning .  It's pain program day and I have to run some clean clothes up to Dad on the way to my commuter train.  There will definitely be a Starbucks stop along the way!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Ceramic tile.  Great stuff.  Just needs to be washed.  Make sure you have grout sealer applied to the grout to prevent staining.  You have to reapply every 25 years or so.


YES!!! I love my ceramic tiles.  They can be a little cold in the morning, but that's what a nice hot cuppa is for!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work today, I have the office to myself and will be able to get a lot done.  I usually have two computers working when I'm alone.  Coughing up more crud this morning, but it's easier.  No fever and I feel great!



I hope that means you are on the mend.



Andy M. said:


> Ceramic tile.  Great stuff.  Just needs to be washed.  Make sure you have grout sealer applied to the grout to prevent staining.  You have to reapply every 25 years or so.



If you are laying the tile yourself, mix the grout sealer into the grout. It's much quicker that way. Same thing if you are regrouting tile. BTW, it works for tile walls too. I learned some stuff when working at a store called "Million Carpets and Tiles".

If you are using tile in the kitchen, make sure it is a tile that isn't too slippery when it's wet. I don't know about you guys, but I spill water and other liquids on my kitchen floor.


----------



## taxlady

I just called a client to cancel our meeting for this evening. I have the dreaded lurgy. Caught it from DH. I told the client he really didn't want to catch this one. He will phone me and then put the envelope with his tax stuff in my mail box. I'll wave at him from my kitchen window. (The mailbox is attached to the house, so I won't have to go outside, just open the door.)


----------



## babetoo

aiming toward a visit to the doctor. hopefully he will give me meds to chase my blues away. an antibiotic is probably in order. tired of feeling punk. but i did lost two more pounds.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work today, I have the office to myself and will be able to get a lot done. I usually have two computers working when I'm alone. Coughing up more crud this morning, but it's easier. No fever and I feel great!


Glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> aiming toward a visit to the doctor. hopefully he will give me meds to chase my blues away. an antibiotic is probably in order. tired of feeling punk. but i did lost two more pounds.



no infection, that was a nice suprise. so why do i feel so lousy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Much better tonight.  Have it whipped, another work day tomorrow and then I have time to veg over the weekend.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm sitting at my parents' house trying to figure out if I'm 32 or 33. I am so not old enough to be forgetting my own age. This is not a good sign. I think I'll blame it on the fact that I'm mildly sleep deprived and drove 5 1/2 hours to get here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm sitting at my parents' house trying to figure out if I'm 32 or 33. I am so not old enough to be forgetting my own age. This is not a good sign. I think I'll blame it on the fact that I'm mildly sleep deprived and drove 5 1/2 hours to get here.



Hug the Chief for me!  You should see the math I have to do to find out how long I've been married to Shrek...


----------



## Andy M.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm sitting at my parents' house trying to figure out if I'm 32 or 33. I am so not old enough to be forgetting my own age. This is not a good sign. I think I'll blame it on the fact that I'm mildly sleep deprived and drove 5 1/2 hours to get here.



If you have an extra half hour, ask you dad how old you are.


----------



## justplainbill

Baking a loaf of durum sesame bread and grinding 1 1/2 lb of pork butt.


----------



## justplainbill

Getting ready to chow down on a salami, cheese and roast pepper sandwich.


----------



## Zhizara

Taking a break.  Floors all done, inspection passed.  Catching up with DC before tackling the turkey necks I cooked yesterday.  I took a taste before refrigerating yesterday.  Wow!

I'm thinking of just making a gravy with some of the stock and serving with a baked potato.  I may even roast the bones along with the potato and add them back to the stock before freezing more of the now awesome stock.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to decide which of the discs (and tracks) from the new CD pack my awesome DH bought me yesterday for my relaxation time I need to put into my day (part of the chronic pain program).

It is a 3 CD set of "Relaxing with the Classics" with featuring Tchaikovsky, Chopin and Rachmaninoff.  Each CD is approximately an  hour long so half would be one session.  It includes some of my favourite works and quite a few I haven't heard of before, which is unusual because I am quite a fan of all three!

I think this morning will be Chopin


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting here thinking about what kind of vegetrable pizza to order for supper tonight.  Happy friday to all!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to decide which of the discs (and tracks) from the new CD pack my awesome DH bought me yesterday for my relaxation time I need to put into my day (part of the chronic pain program).
> 
> It is a 3 CD set of "Relaxing with the Classics" with featuring Tchaikovsky, Chopin and Rachmaninoff.  Each CD is approximately an  hour long so half would be one session.  It includes some of my favourite works and quite a few I haven't heard of before, which is unusual because I am quite a fan of all three!
> 
> I think this morning will be Chopin



Are you making a Chopin Liszt?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you making a Chopin Liszt?


No, but your Liszt is on my list (of the best things in life)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> No, but your Liszt is on my list (of the best things in life)



I made the Schlitz Lizst?


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

I'm looking for a good camera to buy for taking photos of my creations.......gee it's hard
Oh, and I'm eating a bowl of three bean chilli with a dollop of sour cream on top These Russians love putting that on everything!!


----------



## Claire

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> I'm looking for a good camera to buy for taking photos of my creations.......gee it's hard
> Oh, and I'm eating a bowl of three bean chilli with a dollop of sour cream on top These Russians love putting that on everything!!


Sour cream on everything?  Works for me!  No, Moscow probably wouldn't.  We had a mild winter here and I've enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting Pictures of Patron...newest, careful when you wake up!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Getting Pictures of Patron...newest, careful when you wake up!



Soooooo CUTE!!!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting Pictures of Patron...newest, careful when you wake up!



He's cute and he knows it.

Is that your pj'ed legs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> He's cute and he knows it.
> 
> Is that your pj'ed legs?



No, he's in Spokane this weekend.  He won't come home with me anymore, he has decided he needs to be with his Mom, I only get to play at work when he comes in.  Patron has gotten very bratty and does not do well in the office, all the socializing we tried to do with him has made him very territorial and he does not play well with others.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's too bad.  Naughty Patron!  Sadie would be happy to whip him into shape, she loves any dog that's smaller than she is, but tolerates no nonsense.

I was pouring the last of a pitcher of hibiscus tea into my glass in prep for brewing another.  I saw a large dot on the bottom of the pitcher.  Upon inspection, it was a very dead ladybug!  Mind you, this was after I'd finished all the tea!  I have no idea if it was boiled with the water in the kettle, or how it got there!  Hopefully, ladybugs have lots of antioxidents....


----------



## vitauta

patron looks like he's about to go airborne any moment with those winglike ears of his. cute.  you think he might be experiencing an identity crisis?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That's too bad.  Naughty Patron!  Sadie would be happy to whip him into shape, she loves any dog that's smaller than she is, but tolerates no nonsense.
> 
> I was pouring the last of a pitcher of hibiscus tea into my glass in prep for brewing another.  I saw a large dot on the bottom of the pitcher.  Upon inspection, it was a very dead ladybug!  Mind you, this was after I'd finished all the tea!  I have no idea if it was boiled with the water in the kettle, or how it got there!  Hopefully, ladybugs have lots of antioxidents....



Well, with that bright red colour, one would hope so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> patron looks like he's about to go airborne any moment with those winglike ears of his. cute.  you think he might be experiencing an identity crisis?



We think he's going through the terrible twos...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just called a client to cancel our meeting for this evening. I have the dreaded lurgy. Caught it from DH. I told the client he really didn't want to catch this one. He will phone me and then put the envelope with his tax stuff in my mail box. I'll wave at him from my kitchen window. (The mailbox is attached to the house, so I won't have to go outside, just open the door.)


 
We are having a small epidemic of the Norovirus. Hospital ER's are swarmped with folks that have it. Fortunately it only last for two days at the most. I have had my two days. I hope that I don't get it again.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Taking a break. Floors all done, inspection passed. Catching up with DC before tackling the turkey necks I cooked yesterday. I took a taste before refrigerating yesterday. Wow!
> 
> I'm thinking of just making a gravy with some of the stock and serving with a baked potato. I may even roast the bones along with the potato and add them back to the stock before freezing more of the now awesome stock.


 
So what did you use on the floors in the end?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> We are having a small epidemic of the Norovirus. Hospital ER's are swarmped with folks that have it. Fortunately it only last for two days at the most. I have had my two days. I hope that I don't get it again.



I'm glad you are feeling better. Hopefully you are immune to it now. Is that why we didn't see you around here for a few days?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting Pictures of Patron...newest, careful when you wake up!


 
Was one of his parents a bat?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better. Hopefully you are immune to it now. Is that why we didn't see you around here for a few days?


 
No. I was in the hospital. I had the Norovirus about three weeks ago. This was for my heart. I had a migraine headache and had the dry heaves really bad. They were strong enough to bring on heart pain. So I went in as a precautionary measure. I am fine now. All problems solved.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> No. I was in the hospital. I had the Norovirus about three weeks ago. This was for my heart. I had a migraine headache and had the dry heaves really bad. They were strong enough to bring on heart pain. So I went in as a precautionary measure. I am fine now. All problems solved.



Thank goodness.  Welcome back, Addie!  We were worried.  And preparing to stalk you.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thank goodness. Welcome back, Addie! We were worried. And preparing to stalk you.


 
Thank you. And if you were a man, I would love to be stalked.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> Thank you. And if you were a man, I would love to be stalked.



Honey, we worry about you!  Don't care about gender!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> No. I was in the hospital. I had the Norovirus about three weeks ago. This was for my heart. I had a migraine headache and had the dry heaves really bad. They were strong enough to bring on heart pain. So I went in as a precautionary measure. I am fine now. All problems solved.



Glad to read it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Was one of his parents a bat?



ROFL!!!  Those ears!

I am glad you are back home, yes we did notice and miss you!


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> So what did you use on the floors in the end?



 A pump spray bathroom cleaner, then covered the worst with the scatter rugs!

I was furious when I found that an area I had cleaned, but hadn't covered back up with the scatter rug, had a couple of dark gray footprints matching my supposedly clean shoes.  Grrrrr!!!!

I'll start again when I get the Armstrong wax stripper I ordered, and get a paint scraper on my next Walmart trip.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I ordered a stripper... She never showed up...


----------



## Addie

Gourmet Greg said:


> I ordered a stripper... She never showed up...


 
Sorry 'bout that. I was in the hospital.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> Sorry 'bout that. I was in the hospital.



ROFL!  (stripper music:  ba da da da da ba da da da da, ba da da da ba da da da da, ba DA DA DA etc.).


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> ROFL! (stripper music: ba da da da da ba da da da da, ba da da da ba da da da da, ba DA DA DA etc.).


 
Thank you. I am now sitting here stark nekkid wondering how I empty my messages. It is full and I want to send a message and can't. HELP! Can an administrator go in and do it for me? I am out of breath though from doing my dance to Dawgluver's music. I can still do the bump and grind. Although I almost though my hips out of place.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Dawgluver said:


> ROFL!  (stripper music:  ba da da da da ba da da da da, ba da da da ba da da da da, ba DA DA DA etc.).



Sorry. I meant a striper. You know, _candy striper_. I was just kidding, playing on words.

My favorite cousin just landed in the hospital yesterday. Not so much fun now in this topic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thank you. I am now sitting here stark nekkid wondering how I empty my messages. It is full and I want to send a message and can't. HELP! Can an administrator go in and do it for me? I am out of breath though from doing my dance to Dawgluver's music. I can still do the bump and grind. Although I almost though my hips out of place.



Addie, go down to the bottom of the page and click on "Contact Us" and enter a Ticket so I can look at your account.


----------



## Addie

Gourmet Greg said:


> Sorry. I meant a striper. You know, _candy striper_. I was just kidding, playing on words.
> 
> My favorite cousin just landed in the hospital yesterday. Not so much fun now in this topic.


 Sorry to hear about your cousin. My stay was just a cautionary one. I had some minor chest pains. Nothing serious. But I still like the STRIPPER! Now you know the truth about me. I always wanted to be the town slattern. I was a total failure. I kept having babies instead. The old fashion way. Within a marriage.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

amused @ Addie 

I'll lay off the hospital humor for a time...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addie, go down to the bottom of the page and click on "Contact Us" and enter a Ticket so I can look at your account.


 
I must be old. I couldn't find Contact Us anywhere. All I could find was how to unsubscribe to posts. But I got a message to go to CP something. I solved the problem. All messages deleted. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okie Dokie


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

Too bad all browsers aren't like Firefox. You just start typing "contact..." and the link highlights, then hit "Enter" to get the link. Too bad Microsoft isn't as smart as Mozilla...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okie Dokie


 
Now I find it. I must be losing it. I just didn't look far enough down. Well, at least the day wasn't a loss. I learned something new.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Now I find it. I must be losing it. I just didn't look far enough down. Well, at least the day wasn't a loss. I learned something new.



Now you know how to get my undivided attention...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you know how to get my undivided attention...


 
I think you rule of getting three laughs a day is contagious.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I must be old. I couldn't find Contact Us anywhere. All I could find was how to unsubscribe to posts. But I got a message to go to CP something. I solved the problem. All messages deleted. Thanks.



Ha!  You got my PM.  Good job, Addie!


----------



## Addie

Gourmet Greg said:


> amused @ Addie
> 
> I'll lay off the hospital humor for a time...


 
I meant to say further that I hope your cousin isn't to sick. Hospials stink. I know. I threatened to leave AMA. Against Medical Advice. They finally let me go because they knew I have done so in the past. 

Hopefully your cousin's stay will be a short one. Prayers are on the way up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I think you rule of getting three laughs a day is contagious.



I think it's a good rule, better than crying!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Ha! You got my PM. Good job, Addie!


 
Yes I did. Thank you so much. I am still searching this site out learning new things.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's a good rule, better than crying!


 
I hate being around sensitive folks. They drive me crazy. You always have to be so careful what you say to them. Besides you use less muscles smiling and laughing then frowning and crying.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Sorry to hear about your cousin. My stay was just a cautionary one. I had some minor chest pains. Nothing serious. But I still like the STRIPPER! Now you know the truth about me. I always wanted to be the town slattern. I was a total failure. I kept having babies instead. The old fashion way. Within a marriage.




Well Addie, I learned a new word today!

Mama said that internet would be my undoing!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Well Addie, I learned a new word today!
> 
> Mama said that Internet would be my undoing!


 
With being married and having a plethora of kids, I didn't have time to get into trouble. But every one tells me I have great kids. So I must have been busy doing something right. 

I have never had an alcoholic drink. I didn't want my children to ever see me drunk. And as a teenager, we didn't drink in those days. We were law abiding. By the time the last ones left home, I lost any interest I ever might have had. I have outlived two husbands and never had any interest in training another one. Too much work.


----------



## tinlizzie

I love this thread.  Nearly every post in "what are you doing" brings a different activity and takes us off in a new direction.  Happy digression with no guilt or scolding for being off-topic.  I also love its cousin, "stray thoughts," a marvelous mix of ideas and opinions.  A great way to keep the ol' brain awake.


----------



## vitauta

you said it!, tin!  i for one love nothing more than straying off topic to follow a thought or trail.  and what are you doing and stray thoughts are both topic free-as-the-breeeze--i love it!


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to go to work to put out a small catering for 50 people.  Then off to visit my aunt in the hospital for an infected knee replacement, hope to get home by 3:00 to get some catering quotes done for a wedding & a bridal shower.


----------



## Alix

I'm still visiting my sister and niece in Calgary. Its been a great visit so far. I'm missing my husband and kids but we're having a lovely time.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm still visiting my sister and niece in Calgary. Its been a great visit so far. I'm missing my husband and kids but we're having a lovely time.


 
I would have loved to visit anyone in Calgary when I had kids and never would have missed them. I went away once for a weekend for a wedding and never thought of them at all. Their father was quite capable of taking care of them. I thought I was in heaven.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up...a bit late for me, but the furry one picked on Shrek this morning instead of me.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Chilling after a day in the kitchen and catching up on DC but also thinking that Monday morning is fast approaching 21.47 Sunday here!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

vitauta said:


> you said it!, tin!  i for one love nothing more than straying off topic to follow a thought or trail.  and what are you doing and stray thoughts are both topic free-as-the-breeeze--i love it!



It's a topic about nothing...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Currently ignoring the cats pestering for attention to be a brat. He woke me by wacking me in the face with his paws and I figure if he can snub me when he's annoyed with me I can do the same to him. I'll cave and pay attention to him in a moment.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Currently ignoring the cats pestering for attention to be a brat. He woke me by wacking me in the face with his paws and I figure if he can snub me when he's annoyed with me I can do the same to him. I'll cave and pay attention to him in a moment.


 
You know you are just a softie!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yeah, really am. But don't tell him that.


----------



## tinlizzie

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready to go to work to put out a small catering for 50 people. Then off to visit my aunt in the hospital for an infected knee replacement, hope to get home by 3:00 to get some catering quotes done for a wedding & a bridal shower.


 
Small - ha.  Maybe to you, but to this ordinary person that sounds like a very daunting task.  I myself am in awe of the things that folks accomplish without breaking stride, it seems.  What a day, Simonbaker.

While we're in the thick of it all the constant activity may not seem remarkable; once retirement sets in (IMO), we begin to see and appreciate just what great things are being accomplished around us.   So many people bear up under heavy loads -- work schedules, the illnesses of loved ones, the need to have a work schedule -- any work schedule.  So many stories....and we get to share them here, from all parts of the globe.  Lucky us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A co-worker is on vacation for two weeks, I will be going in today for 4 hours to keep us caught up.  Luckily, we are at low-census, hard on our paychecks, but nice that we don't have a bunch of folks that need us.  

So, I am heading for work and then getting my regular Monday chores done, like laundry...


----------



## Soma

When I'm done shovelling snow off the back of the front deck (deck split in two by new porch addition).... 






I spread seed for wildlife, which wait patiently.






DH says not to feed the wild turkeys but in the wilderness, one can't dictate who comes to one's table. I let God decide.

I'm also working indoors on a quilt (This Gemini is not a quilter, just hoping to exercise the aging gray matter):

It will have large and small squares and rectangles, appliqueed with 'hibiscus flowers': (here are some small squares in progress):






Should look like this when completed (minus the 'busy' border):


----------



## Alix

I'm on the bus to home after a weekend away with my sister. It was nice but geez I missed my family! The highway is bare and dry so far, but we had a HUGE dump of snow over the weekend (thus the bus ride).


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done watching my great-grandson on YouTube at his hockey game. He scored two goals. Way to go!!!!! So sorry I wasn't able to go to the game.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

I'm replying to the "what you are doing" thread on the best forum in the world 

Ok ok, I'm trying to find a good camera for food photography and the choices are tough!!! Helpppppppppppp!


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from the repair shop with my repaired mixer.  Now having a light lunch of hummus, kalamata olives and pita.


----------



## rozz

I'm getting my knives today. SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Addie

Gourmet Greg said:


> It's a topic about nothing...


 
When ou live alone, or are home alone and you have a thought, you can come here and share it with folks that will listen.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks

I was just using Jerry Seinfeld's classic line describing his long running TV comedy, now in reruns probably forever. I'm sure he made an amazing amount of money from that program.


----------



## vitauta

pac used it too, in his intro to this long running thread.  unlike seinfeld's insufferable long running show (except for a few great episodes) this "nothing" thread has turned out to be quite the star, while spinning off many fascinating individual threads in its wake....


----------



## simonbaker

Soma said:


> When I'm done shovelling snow off the back of the front deck (deck split in two by new porch addition)....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I spread seed for wildlife, which wait patiently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DH says not to feed the wild turkeys but in the wilderness, one can't dictate who comes to one's table. I let God decide.
> 
> I'm also working indoors on a quilt (This Gemini is not a quilter, just hoping to exercise the aging gray matter):
> 
> It will have large and small squares and rectangles, appliqueed with 'hibiscus flowers': (here are some small squares in progress):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should look like this when completed (minus the 'busy' border):


 Beautiful quilt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting e-mails from Goggies:


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Getting e-mails from Goggies:



Yo quiero Taco Bell!  Lookin' good, Patron!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting e-mails from Goggies:


 
Control tower, I am ready for take off.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting e-mails from Goggies:


 
Or; "Robin to the Batmobile. Hurry." Wham. "Robin you have to open the door first."  "Holy Batmobile Batman"


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Beautiful quilt!


 
Beautifl pics. Beautiful quilt work. Better than I can even dream of accomplishing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Or; "Robin to the Batmobile. Hurry." Wham. "Robin you have to open the door first."  "Holy Batmobile Batman"


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Beautifl pics. Beautiful quilt work. Better than I can even dream of accomplishing.




those deer, a beautiful sight.  the vibrant hued hibiscus quilt, a beautiful sight.  you'e got it going on indoors and out, soma....


----------



## Addie

I just got out of the shower. I have a spray head that has different sprays. You know the kind. Well, one of them is Massage. That thing will pound holds in your body if you stand under it too long. But I love it when I turn the temp of the water up a bit. It is like being out in a hail storm. I just love it.


----------



## MarcD

Sitting here in my pajamas.....drinking apple juice and looking over the forum. Pondering the next project which will be removing a clean-out plug..... but will more than likely involve pulling a toilet to see what the Gkids have flushed to cause major blockage. So, uh.......anyone wanna help??


----------



## Rocklobster

Finishing my to do list for tomorrow's cooking class I am doing. I am going to do up a tomato sauce for my eggplant parm, which I will assemble and bake tomorrow. I may do a few things tonight to get a jump on things for tomorrow. Off to the cash and carry for a few more things in a few minutes....


----------



## Andy M.

MarcD said:


> Sitting here in my pajamas.....drinking apple juice and looking over the forum. Pondering the next project which will be removing a clean-out plug..... but will more than likely involve pulling a toilet to see what the Gkids have flushed to cause major blockage. So, uh.......anyone wanna help??




I can help by providing my plumber's phone number...


----------



## Addie

MarcD said:


> Sitting here in my pajamas.....drinking apple juice and looking over the forum. Pondering the next project which will be removing a clean-out plug..... but will more than likely involve pulling a toilet to see what the Gkids have flushed to cause major blockage. So, uh.......anyone wanna help??


 

I'll be right there. Five kids, experienced.


----------



## MarcD

Andy M. said:


> I can help by providing my plumber's phone number...


 
 Great idea!! May I use your check book?? I should make my son do the job....it's his kids that caused the problem!! 



Addie said:


> I'll be right there. Five kids, experienced.


 
U2?? 1 daughter (eldest) and 4 sons.....youngest will be 31 in May. 8 Gkids (4 boys 4 girls) and 3 are here in my house. Plumbers nightmare so far.....I fixed the tub drain a few weeks ago. If they plug up the other toilet, I'll dig out a 5gal bucket for them to use......


----------



## Rocklobster

Things I have fished out of my toilet drain when my kids were young.
Wash cloth. 
Half a roll of toilet paper. 
Ghost Buster plastic toy from Mcdonald's Happy Meal
Donatello, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle action figure


----------



## Addie

MarcD said:


> Great idea!! May I use your check book?? I should make my son do the job....it's his kids that caused the problem!!
> 
> 
> 
> U2?? 1 daughter (eldest) and 4 sons.....youngest will be 31 in May. 8 Gkids (4 boys 4 girls) and 3 are here in my house. Plumbers nightmare so far.....I fixed the tub drain a few weeks ago. If they plug up the other toilet, I'll dig out a 5gal bucket for them to use......


 
 My kids range from 55 down to 40. 17 g'kids and great g'kids. Christmas list just keeps growing. And youngest son is looking to increase his family.


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from the repair shop with my repaired mixer. Now having a light lunch of hummus, kalamata olives and pita.


 
Glad you have what is probably your favorite kitchen item back again.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> Glad you have what is probably your favorite kitchen item back again.



Thanks, TL.

In honor of its return, I just ordered two cookbooks.  The Bread Baker's Apprentice and the Ratios book.

Now I have to actually make some breads.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Things I have fished out of my toilet drain when my kids were young.
> Wash cloth.
> Half a roll of toilet paper.
> Ghost Buster plastic toy from Mcdonald's Happy Meal
> Donatello, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle action figure



I just have to worry about what the other condo owners put down our shared-to-the-street sewer line. Last time the plumber found a disposable diaper. Flooded my basement. yuck.


----------



## simonbaker

Here is my puppy


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Here is my puppy



Awwww.  A little chihuahua?  Adorable, SB!  More details, please.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Awwww. A little chihuahua? Adorable, SB!


 Thanks. he's a keeper.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH found a small lump on the beagle.  He thought it was a wart.   Upon flashlight inspection, it turned out to be a white tick!   I removed and incinerated the tick, and beagle has been Frontlined and Heartguarded.  She is now Frontlining the couch and carpet.

I get complacent in the winter with Frontlining.  With the weather as warm as it has been, I need to be more careful!  The little beasties are out there!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MarcD said:


> Sitting here in my pajamas.....drinking apple juice and looking over the forum. Pondering the next project which will be removing a clean-out plug..... but will more than likely involve pulling a toilet to see what the Gkids have flushed to cause major blockage. So, uh.......anyone wanna help??



Nope!  I did my stint as an apartment manager, will never clean out another plugged toilet!  Thanks for trying to keep me busy, though...


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from the hospital to see dh's aunt.  Skated all over outside it's so icey. It's really thundering & lightening out there tonight, should make for an intersting commute to work.


----------



## vitauta

i've always liked to add a few tomato slices to my grilled cheese sandwiches.  today, having no tomatoes on hand, i used a thin layer of medium strength salsa instead.  WOW!!  a flavor explosion of tomatoey cheese like i've never tasted before in a garden variety grilled cheese sammy!   salsa tastes even better than fresh tomatoes in this case, strange but true....


----------



## Zhizara

Not so strange, Vit.  I've been discovering more ways to use salsa.  It's better than catsup.  Mixed with tomato juice or V8 it makes a really delicious and easy gazpacho.  I'll definitely try it on grilled cheese, now that you've given me the idea.  Thanks!


----------



## Soma

Weather is so miserable, can't go outside for wind and snow, so I've been working on this quilt top. (note: I'm not a quilter, but wanted to challenge my brain as it usually goes into coma in wintertime).

Finished the squares and rectangles, fused a 'hibiscus flower' pattern onto each one, then machine-embroidered around each. Many steps yet to go before this is completed. Am enjoying each step.

I laid it out on our big bed, to take a pic so I can sew it all together in the proper order. Colorful, isn't it?


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, V & Z, for the salsa ideas.  And Soma, what a beautiful creation!


----------



## vitauta

so bright, playful and pretty!!  what weather?!


----------



## taxlady

I've been making grilled cheese with thinly sliced onion and salsa on whole grain bread since 1995. I know that, because DH doesn't like tomato and I moved in here in 1995. I used to make them with thinly sliced onion and tomato on whole grain bread. I learned that variation in 1974 at a tiny lunch counter. It was called an Alphonse special.


----------



## vitauta

dump a half jar of salsa into the pot while making spare ribs, sauerkraut and potatoes, and you'll have folks who thought they hated sauerkraut come begging you for the recipe.... 

i just love cooking with salsa--it makes me look good....


----------



## taxlady

The problem with store bought salsa is the salt content. Look at the label. It's shocking. Mine has 11% of the daily recommended sodium in 2 tablespoons. That's what, the amount I dip with 4-6 chips?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The problem with store bought salsa is the salt content. Look at the label. It's shocking. Mine has 11% of the daily recommended sodium in 2 tablespoons. That's what, the amount I dip with 4-6 chips?


 
I like salsa with scrambled eggs. I took a look at the locally made refrigerated ones. Looked at the ingredients. One had cilantro and salt as the first two ingredients. Passed that one over real quick. Had a hard time finding one that listed tomatoes as the first ingredient. And salt and cilantro were the last two ingredients listed. Found one that was listed as mild. Not bad. And it is made in the next town over. So I know it is fresh. But the best part is that there was just a little heat to it. Something I have to watch out for. Tummy doesn't like it really hot. I found a winner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have the new TV hooked up, still trying to figure out which remote does what now.  For some reason we can't get the volume adjusted with the universal cable remote.  Next is to figure out what type of voodoo or rain dance we have to perform to play a DVD.  Old TV went to Goodwill.  We ended up with a 42 inch, I'm glad I was able to talk Shrek into that as an upper limit to TV size.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...For some reason we can't get the volume adjusted with the universal cable remote...



Congrats!

Press the TV button on the Uni remote then try the vol. adj.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Press the TV button on the Uni remote then try the vol. adj.



Thanks, Andy!

Just now tried it, still doesn't work.  Shrek doesn't mind, he likes having all the remotes.  Ultimate control of everything...except me!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Andy!
> 
> Just now tried it, still doesn't work....



Does the Uni remote have to be programmed to work the new TV?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Does the Uni remote have to be programmed to work the new TV?



Everything else works.  I'll take a look at it when he wanders off.  The Uni is what comes with the cable box.


----------



## Zhizara

Soma, your quilt is gorgeous!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Everything else works.  I'll take a look at it when he wanders off.  The Uni is what comes with the cable box.



Call him on your cell phone and then take a peak!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Call him on your cell phone and then take a peak!



He's going to jump up in about ten minutes to feed the cats


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Everything else works.  I'll take a look at it when he wanders off.  The Uni is what comes with the cable box.



The instructions for the remote should tell you how to do it.

If all else fails, call the cable company to tell you what to do and make them earn the money you pay them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, got it fixed.  Ran it through the paces for programming and it's all good now.  Had to fiddle a bit before I remembered how to do it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Okay, got it fixed.  Ran it through the paces for programming and it's all good now.  Had to fiddle a bit before I remembered how to do it.



Yay!  Sometimes a hard reset works, push the little red button on the unit, or pull the card, then put it back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Soma said:
			
		

> Weather is so miserable, can't go outside for wind and snow, so I've been working on this quilt top. (note: I'm not a quilter, but wanted to challenge my brain as it usually goes into coma in wintertime).
> 
> Finished the squares and rectangles, fused a 'hibiscus flower' pattern onto each one, then machine-embroidered around each. Many steps yet to go before this is completed. Am enjoying each step.
> 
> I laid it out on our big bed, to take a pic so I can sew it all together in the proper order. Colorful, isn't it?



Whoa, Soma!  What a pretty quilt!


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Andy!
> 
> Just now tried it, still doesn't work.  Shrek doesn't mind, he likes having all the remotes.  Ultimate control of everything...except me!




Look on the back of the cable provider remote, on the back, there should be a www site that you can refer to, and point you in the right direction of getting things programmed properly. I know where your DH is coming from, but that gets SO old after a while. One remote, for all devices, is the best way to go. Also, it takes away the frustration say if you just wanna come in, plop on the couch, watch some tele, but don't want to feel like you need a degree in electronics to just watch the tv, and adjust the volume accordingly.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Everything else works. I'll take a look at it when he wanders off. The Uni is what comes with the cable box.


 
Then press the 'cable' button and then try the volume.


----------



## Addie

TATTRAT said:


> Look on the back of the cable provider remote, on the back, there should be a www site that you can refer to, and point you in the right direction of getting things programmed properly. I know where your DH is coming from, but that gets SO old after a while. One remote, for all devices, is the best way to go. Also, it takes away the frustration say if you just wanna come in, plop on the couch, watch some tele, but don't want to feel like you need a degree in electronics to just watch the tv, and adjust the volume accordingly.


 
With our cable remote, we got a six page booklet for the directions. Once we figured it out, we now only need the one remote. I can control the cable box, the TV and the DVD player with it.


----------



## TATTRAT

Addie said:


> With our cable remote, we got a six page booklet for the directions. Once we figured it out, we now only need the one remote. I can control the cable box, the TV and the DVD player with it.



I have a remote for my condo. Not only the tv/media center, but ac/heat, blinds, lights. . . and with my app, I can do all the stuff when I am not even home. Is it overkill? I suppose. Is it neat-o? YES! I am just a technophile, and love me my gadgets.  It has proven good for energy savings, as all my lights go off at a predetermined time, my heat/ac shuts down 30min after leaving, and comes back to life 30min prior to arrival.


if anyone is in the market for a new TV, I HIGHLY suggest the Samsung line of smart Tv's. I love it's all around usefulness, it is DLNA compatible, it has netflix, blockbuster, and Samsungs own on demand entertainment program. . .world wide TV via Internet, just SO much more than a "TV", imo. . .and it 60inch display is mesmerizing.


----------



## Addie

I have a cell phone. It doesn't do anything except let me make phone calls. I presently have accumulated more than 1300 roll over minutes. I get 60 minutes a month. That should give you an idea of how much I use it. My calls can be timed for seconds which is how long my calls last. I use it to find my son in the supermarket. "Where are you? I am at register 25 ready to check out.. Bye." That is a long call for me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Waiting for people to wake up so I can make waffles for breakfast.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have the new TV hooked up, still trying to figure out which remote does what now.  For some reason we can't get the volume adjusted with the universal cable remote.  Next is to figure out what type of voodoo or rain dance we have to perform to play a DVD.


We had the same problem with our cable remote. Are you by chance running the sound through one of the other devices (for example, some DVD/BluRay players also include a built-in surround sound system)? I never was able to get the TV and sound system to work together.

We ended up having to buy a Logitech Harmony remote. It isn't 100% perfect, but it does control every single device we own.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Waiting for people to wake up so I can make waffles for breakfast.


 
I am awake and up. You can start cooking. Two waffles please with real maple syrup and butter. Thank you.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> I am awake and up. You can start cooking. Two waffles please with real maple syrup and butter. Thank you.



Get on over here. We have bacon, sausage and home fries too. Milk, grapefruit juice and orange juice to drink. Choice of maple syrup or wild honey to go with the waffles.


----------



## Dawgluver

Experimenting with pineapple syrup.  I threw skins and core into a pot with water, sugar, and agave syrup, BTB, and RTS.  Smells really good.  I may throw in a hunk of ginger.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Get on over here. We have bacon, sausage and home fries too. Milk, grapefruit juice and orange juice to drink. Choice of maple syrup or wild honey to go with the waffles.


 
Oh Dear! My mouth is salivating. I need to get a tissue to catch the drool. I love a good breakfast. Unfortunately, I never make one for myself. But any time I go out for breakfast, I order a good one. That is one meal where I really try to clean my plate. I will even eat white toast if wheat or rye is not available. But breakfast tastes even better when it is for supper.


----------



## Addie

What am I doing? Well, I put the potatoes on for the potato salad, and peeled two carrots for the slaw. Now I have to sit to give my spine a rest. Son #2 got a call about a broken pipe, so he will be late. That gives me time to cook, rest, cook, rest. Next step is to do the cabbage and salt and press it to get all the water out. 

I will use the shredding disc to do the cabbage and carrots. Then I will use the regular blade to cut them down even further. I would use the knife ordinarily, but I can't stand that long. So I let my kitchen tools do the job for me. 

Well, rested enough. Time to get back to work.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished cleaning up after breakfast.  I oven baked two pounds of bacon.  Some will be frozen and some was part of breakfast along with waffles with apple and brown sugar topping.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Just finished cleaning up after breakfast.  I oven baked two pounds of bacon.  Some will be frozen and some was part of breakfast along with waffles with apple and brown sugar topping.



Have you frozen cooked bacon before? Do you cook your bacon crispy? How do you reheat it?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Have you frozen cooked bacon before? Do you cook your bacon crispy? How do you reheat it?



I freeze it all the time.  I try to cook it a little under done then I drain it and roll it up in a long piece of paper towel and stuff it into a gallon freezer bag.  

When I want some bacon, I just unroll the paper towel and peel off the strips I want and microwave them in paper towels for 10-15 seconds.  Longer if you want them crispier.  Works great.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I freeze it all the time.  I try to cook it a little under done then I drain it and roll it up in a long piece of paper towel and stuff it into a gallon freezer bag.
> 
> When I want some bacon, I just unroll the paper towel and peel off the strips I want and microwave them in paper towels for 10-15 seconds.  Longer if you want them crispier.  Works great.



I'll give that a try. Sometimes it really helps to make bacon quickly. At my house we have a rule about smelling up the house with bacon. Don't do it unless you are willing to make enough for everyone. Companion animals included. 

I have skipped making bacon for myself (low carb diet) a few times because of that rule.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I freeze it all the time.  I try to cook it a little under done then I drain it and roll it up in a long piece of paper towel and stuff it into a gallon freezer bag.
> 
> When I want some bacon, I just unroll the paper towel and peel off the strips I want and microwave them in paper towels for 10-15 seconds.  Longer if you want them crispier.  Works great.



I do the exact same thing.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...I have skipped making bacon for myself (low carb diet) a few times because of that rule.




When did they start putting carbs in bacon?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> When did they start putting carbs in bacon?



Well, there is usually about 1 gram / slice. Most bacon has some sugar.

I meant I skipped making bacon for myself because I was too lazy to make it for other people too.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Well, there is usually about 1 gram / slice. Most bacon has some sugar.
> 
> I meant I skipped making bacon for myself because I was too lazy to make it for other people too.




According to the USDA, a slice of raw bacon contains 0.19 grams of carbs.  You'd have to eat 5-6 slices to get one gram.  Besides, it's worth it.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> According to the USDA, a slice of raw bacon contains 0.19 grams of carbs.  You'd have to eat 5-6 slices to get one gram.  Besides, it's worth it.



Notice the US part of USDA?

I was going to agree with you. Lots of products say 1 gram of carbohydrates when it is much less. They just don't bother to write less than 1.

But, this is Kirkland, low sodium bacon. I just read the label: for a serving of 2 slices, it's 3 grams of carbs! But, not enough that I eliminate it from a low carb diet. It's low carb, not no carb. I noticed that there are more carbs in the low sodium bacon than in the regular bacon. Last time I did low carb, I wasn't worrying about salt.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Notice the US part of USDA?
> 
> I was going to agree with you. Lots of products say 1 gram of carbohydrates when it is much less. They just don't bother to write less than 1.
> 
> But, this is Kirkland, low sodium bacon. I just read the label: for a serving of 2 slices, it's 3 grams of carbs! But, not enough that I eliminate it from a low carb diet. It's low carb, not no carb. I noticed that there are more carbs in the low sodium bacon than in the regular bacon. Last time I did low carb, I wasn't worrying about salt.




I was, in fact, looking at American bacon (Costco) and it wasn't maple flavored or low sodium.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bacon...it's International!?!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I was, in fact, looking at American bacon (Costco) and it wasn't maple flavored or low sodium.



This wasn't maple flavoured or anything like that. I thought maybe they added more sugar, catering to the Quebec sweet tooth. But the ingredients list doesn't have any sugar or anything that should have carbs. Maybe our pigs have more carbs?

Maybe we can't really trust what it says in those nutritional panels


----------



## bakechef

Watching my friends renew their vows in Vegas with Elvis officiating via webcast!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> Watching my friends renew their vows in Vegas with Elvis officiating via webcast!



Too cool!  Congrats to them, Bakechef!


----------



## justplainbill

Shelling some of last fall's harvest of black walnuts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Did you know that is is much easier to buy things if you have your wallet with you???  I learn something new every day!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you know that is is much easier to buy things if you have your wallet with you??? I learn something new every day!


 
And to think I have been doing it with just a piece of plastic!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My plastic was in the wallet, too.  I was all the way across town when i noticed I didn't have it...or my drivers license.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from the in-laws in NE S.D. Alot more snow there. Had to wear sunglasses all the  way home, not from the sunshine, as there was none, but the glare from all the white snow & the white sky. Glad to get home, now what to make for supper.


----------



## babetoo

gonna cut up so pork ribs, two big slabs for my grandson's bday dinner tomorrow night. felt like a bbq so potato salad and baked beans.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson woke up this morning with a temperature. No school for him today.


----------



## simonbaker

Another quiet day at work.  Hoping this quiet lull is short lived. Relaxing after work with my feet up in the recliner.


----------



## Addie

I tried to take a short nap earlier in the afternoon. Forget it. The phone kept ringing. Why don't I unplug it or not answer? Because I have a son that has had eight heart attacks. So I had a small dish of potato salad. It always taste better the next day. Now I am waiting for Jeopardy to come on on seven.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I tried to take a short nap earlier in the afternoon. Forget it. The phone kept ringing. Why don't I unplug it or not answer? Because I have a son that has had eight heart attacks. So I had a small dish of potato salad. It always taste better the next day. Now I am waiting for Jeopardy to come on on seven.


Wow, 8 heart attatcks, how scarey. how old is he?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Wow, 8 heart attatcks, how scarey. how old is he?


 
Fifty-five y.o. He's pretty good about not pushing himself or not getting stressed. His wife's brother owns a jewelry store. He had a small bottle with a screw cap made up to wear around is neck. It is 14K gold and he keeps his nitro pills in it. He is faithful about wearing it every day. But I still worry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heart attacks are no fun!  I keep a bottle of nitro on my desk at work and everyone knows where it is.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heart attacks are no fun! I keep a bottle of nitro on my desk at work and everyone knows where it is.


 
I have had three heart attacks. I have a bottle of spray nitro at the computer, one at my bedside and one in the pocket on my scooter. The spray nitro works faster than the pills. Recommended by the medics who are always taking me to the hospital and my son. When I go somewhere with just my purse and not the scooter, I take that one with me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I have had three heart attacks. I have a bottle of spray nitro at the computer, one at my bedside and one in the pocket on my scooter. The spray nitro works faster than the pills. Recommended by the medics who are always taking me to the hospital and my son. When I go somewhere with just my purse and not the scooter, I take that one with me.



One at home Shrek can get his hands on and one in my purse, too!  I'm not to worried about work...there's a bottle of nitro in every med cart in the hallways and the facility pharmacy is right there, too.  Think I should give some folks some fun tomorrow??


----------



## Andy M.

Emergency Penzeys run.  Gotta go, gotta go gotta go right now and get some mint.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Emergency Penzeys run.  Gotta go, gotta go gotta go right now and get some mint.


If we lived closer I could harvest some for you from my herb garden - Peppermint, Spearmint or (my favourite for the aroma) Chocolate mint? 

I'm trying to manage one armed as the other is in a sling - separated shoulder from my fall the other day.  Well, everyone is telling me to take time for myself these days and rest - this is making sure of it! 

Fiona, when did you say those training wheels were arriving?


----------



## Dawgluver

Got my new Bodum toaster from Amazon today, have been burning it off pre-toast.  A thing of beauty...we went with basic black, though it comes in all sorts of fun colors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> If we lived closer I could harvest some for you from my herb garden - Peppermint, Spearmint or (my favourite for the aroma) Chocolate mint?
> 
> I'm trying to manage one armed as the other is in a sling - separated shoulder from my fall the other day.  Well, everyone is telling me to take time for myself these days and rest - this is making sure of it!
> 
> Fiona, when did you say those training wheels were arriving?



Will these do? Amazon.com: Bike USA Stabilizer Wheel Kit: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Alix

Well today had its ups and downs. I had to do the dentist thing with my girls, and then once we finished that, I went off and did the grocery shopping. I did a load of laundry too, and then we had a lovely fajita dinner. In between all those things, I got some GREAT books loaded up on my Kindle. I'm so stoked about this vacation! I won't know where to start with all the stuff I've put on there. I have no idea how I'm going to prioritize! 

I'm currently swishing wine over my teeth. I hear alcohol is good for cleaning your teeth and gums.


----------



## rozz

Alix said:


> I'm currently swishing wine over my teeth. I hear alcohol is good for cleaning your teeth and gums.


 
I suddenly feel the impulse to do some teeth cleaning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Well today had its ups and downs. I had to do the dentist thing with my girls, and then once we finished that, I went off and did the grocery shopping. I did a load of laundry too, and then we had a lovely fajita dinner. In between all those things, I got some GREAT books loaded up on my Kindle. I'm so stoked about this vacation! I won't know where to start with all the stuff I've put on there. I have no idea how I'm going to prioritize!
> 
> I'm currently swishing wine over my teeth. I hear alcohol is good for cleaning your teeth and gums.



I'm soaking mine in wine, too...


----------



## vitauta

so, beer should also work.  i'll just need to use more of it....


----------



## rozz

If I use vodka tonics, I'll be cleaning my teeth, as well as protecting myself from malaria. YAY!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Will these do? Amazon.com: Bike USA Stabilizer Wheel Kit: Sports & Outdoors


Perfect!


----------



## Alix

rozz said:


> If I use vodka tonics, I'll be cleaning my teeth, as well as protecting myself from malaria. YAY!



Ooo rozz! I think you may be onto something!


----------



## blissful

Alix, where are you going on vacation? (I must have missed that.) Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Alix

blissful said:


> Alix, where are you going on vacation? (I must have missed that.) Hope you have a great time!



Ken and I host a trip for his radio station every year. This year we are taking 30 listeners to Panama for a week! We leave March 20th and we will return in the wee hours of March 28th. 

Westin Panama City Hotels: The Westin Playa Bonita Panama - Hotel Rooms at westin

We were a bit worried about the reviews at first since this Hotel only opened in December, but the reviews on Tripadvisor have consistently been improving. I'm excited!


----------



## blissful

Alix said:


> Ken and I host a trip for his radio station every year. This year we are taking 30 listeners to Panama for a week! We leave March 20th and we will return in the wee hours of March 28th.
> 
> Westin Panama City Hotels: The Westin Playa Bonita Panama - Hotel Rooms at westin



Wow, that is just beautiful! All that water, and the color of the sky!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm planning out my exercises and fasting menu so that I am skinny and light enough to fit into Alix's suitcase!


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> I'm planning out my exercises and fasting menu so that I am skinny and light enough to fit into Alix's suitcase!



Well now that I don't need to pack 900 books into my suitcase you'll likely have lots of room! Bathing suits, sarongs and toiletries don't take up much room. You might have a tough time getting BACK though. I plan to shop a bit over there.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Well now that I don't need to pack 900 books into my suitcase you'll likely have lots of room! Bathing suits, sarongs and toiletries don't take up much room. You might have a tough time getting BACK though. I plan to shop a bit over there.


Who said anything about coming back?


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> Who said anything about coming back?



You're all good then. I'm sure they'd love to have you work in the dessert room!


----------



## LPBeier

Dessert ROOM?!!!!!!  Okay, this is a done deal! 

(of course I am kidding....about not knowing about a "dessert room" not about going )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to watch "Masters of Science Fiction" on the Science Fiction Channel @ 6pm, MST...the author being showcased is Robert A. Heinlein.  Sorry, I forgot to mention it earlier!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting ready to watch "Masters of Science Fiction" on the Science Fiction Channel @ 6pm, MST...the author being showcased is Robert A. Heinlein.  Sorry, I forgot to mention it earlier!



Sorry..."Prophets of Science Fiction"


----------



## rozz

Cookies for dinner is a perfectly valid choice. I am an adult, and this adult chooses cookies.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Sorry..."Prophets of Science Fiction"



Oh, they mentioned two of my favorites, The Moon is a Harsh Mistress and Friday.


----------



## Addie

Getting ready for my appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow morning.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Getting ready for my appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow morning.



(((hugs)))

I am sending good vibes in your direction Addie.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> Getting ready for my appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow morning.



Will keep you in my prayers. I hipe everything goes well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> Getting ready for my appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow morning.



Will be thinking of you, Addie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oh, they mentioned two of my favorites, The Moon is a Harsh Mistress and Friday.



All of Heinlein is my favorite but, _The Moon is a Harsh Mistress_, is the favorite of favorites.  I used to e-mail and chat with his wife Virginia, she was an amazing person, too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Getting ready for my appointment with the eye surgeon tomorrow morning.



I'll be thinking of you!  {{{{{Addie}}}}}


----------



## Addie

Thank you so much all of you. I am trying to keep busy so I won't think of it. 

My girlfriend in Atlanta just called me. Her daughter's father (her ex) is in Boston at Massachusetts General Hospital. If you are ever going to do a divorce, you need to take lessons from her and her ex. They did it right. Their primary concern at all times has been their daughter. He received word that he has a cancer that is just about incurable. The doctors in Atlanta do not know how to treat it and suggested strongly that he come up here where the doctors have had some success with his type of cancer. He has never met me, but Nance is always talking about me to him. Along with his daughter. Addie said this. Addie said that. You get the idea. Each time I have gone to Atlanta I have made the cake on back of the Hershey's cocoa can. They are still raving about it. So as a surprise, I am going to make one for him and send it to his hotel. His wife is with him. So he is not alone. If they decide to do surgery, Nance and their daughter will be coming to Boston. They did a biopsy today and his next appointment with his team of doctors and others is on Tuesday. 

During the whole time my SIL was being treated for his Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma Nance sent him a humorous card every week without fail. My daughter and her husband looked forward to those cards. And the two have never met. My family keeps hearing me talk about Nance and visa versa. Robert has never met me either. It will be a surprise. I will just drop it off at the front desk at his hotel with a note. Keep the mystery going. I hope it cheers him up.


----------



## Claire

rozz said:


> Cookies for dinner is a perfectly valid choice. I am an adult, and this adult chooses cookies.



This one cracked me up when I was a part of the work force.  I'd go out to lunch with my friends.  I'm not a sweets lover.  I'd order whatever I wanted and could afford.  But my friends would order salads, then huge deserts.  Their salads were almost untouched.  Then they'd pig out on the desert.

First of all, we were all barely making ends meet (secretaries at the Pentagon).  I never understood why they didn't just order desert for lunch.  I'm a Wino, and saved for these lunches.  I just never got why they didn't just order a fantastic desert and eat it for lunch.  We're talking a few times a year.  Go for it!


----------



## Addie

I am living the total adult life. I can now do anything I want. If I would rather sleep during the day and stay up all night I do. If I want to eat dessert, I do. Sometimes I just have pickles for a meal. YUM! Sometimes I only eat a veggie, and sometimes only a meat. I live alone and there is no room for any one to move in with me. No more tippy toeing because someone is sleeping late. No more making lunches for school or work. I can spend all my time doing crafts if I want. And guess what. When you come to visit me, I don't have any chairs for you to sit on. And that is by design. I do have a table, but that is for my crafts. Sound selfish? Certainly. But it is my time in life. And that is one of the benefits of getting old. I raised and launched five kids. My job is done. YEA!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Me too, Addie!  My remote control is MINE now.  When I retired, I decided to retire from other people's drama.  Like you said, selfish?  Yeah!  It's my turn.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

I'm catching up on some household chores and in-between reading some of my favorite magazines (don't get English magazines here in Moscow so they get posted over once in a while) Saveur, Conde Nast, National Geographic, National Geographic Travel


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Me too, Addie! My remote control is MINE now. When I retired, I decided to retire from other people's drama. Like you said, selfish? Yeah! It's my turn.


 
I don't think kids ever realize just how much of life they suck out of you. Your whole world revolves around them and their constant needs. The only way to recover is to become selfish when the nest is empty. It is not that we don't love them. The transition of a full house with all the noises to an empty nest is a learning period. Learning how to be selfish. Learning how to say "No" to your kids. Letting them learn by being on their own and make and correct their own mistakes. Sometimes it is difficult to stand by and watch them go through a growing up period. 

I made a chocolate cake today for a cancer patient. My daughter wanted to know how come I didn't make two. One for her and her husband. I asked her how come she doesn't make it herself. She thought I was being mean. She is the one who is more into herself. Since I moved into elderly housing, and have joined the ESP medical plan, she feels like she no longer has any responsibility for me. All my needs are being met by others. She acts like I am really putting her out if I ask her to do anything. I once asked her if on weekends when she does all her running around and doing errands, if she would mind picking me up so I could get out of the house once in a while. I can't walk far and I don't mind finding a seat at the front of a store just watching people. You would have thought I asked her to cut off her legs. She has a bunch of excuses as to why she can't stop to pick me up. I no longer ask her for anything.

Son #1 takes me anywhere I want to go without ever complaining. And at my schedule of time. Not his. He is my rock. 

Son #2 drives a cab. On nights when he has a good night and gets airport runs, he stops by and gives me a $20 bill. Airport runs pay really good with tips. And the airport is only thirty seconds away from my home. Right now he is saving up so he can get an auto so he can take me out on weekends when he is not working.

Son #3 lives too far away to be of any help unless I get sick. He is my medical proxy and makes sure that when Son #1 calls him to let hm know that again I am in the hospital, he calls the hospital and goes over any treatment that is planned for me. 

Son #3 has a family. And his work keeps him from visiting me as often as he would like. And I understand that. But he does call at least once a week to make sure I am feeling all right. 

In spite of my kids though, I still have my freedom. And they have learned that I am not senile yet. If I choose to have no chairs, so be it. My choice. I don't bother to call my daughter anymore. Like you said, too much drama with her. I don't need or want it. Am I lonly living alone? Heck no. I am enjoying it to the fullest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to go into work early.  Having a day off in the middle of my week has thrown my stride off...I'll be lucky to get any work done.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...has thrown my stride off...




Lord know you must have your Stride-Rite.


----------



## taxlady

Trying to wake up so I can go to Swedish Auto and look at their used Volvos. I'm getting a new (to me) car. Doing a happy dance. I hope they have just the right Volvo. It's the place I get my Volvo serviced. They sell used Volvos and Saabs, but I want a Volvo.


----------



## Alix

Just got moving. Cup of coffee in hand, its time to check on what happened around here last night.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Lazing on the sofa enjoying a nice coffee with cream after a roast beef dinner


----------



## rozz

Called out of work. I'm reading on the couch and drinking earl grey.


----------



## LPBeier

I just got up and am trying to plan my day.  I have to stick around the house as I am waiting for a phone call then delivery from the crematorium. Once I have that I can copy the death certificate and take Dad's income tax in.  

I also need to skim my beef broth I made yesterday and package it for the freezer, make some vegetable broth and pick up the items for tonight's dinner.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Trying to wake up so I can go to Swedish Auto and look at their used Volvos. I'm getting a new (to me) car. Doing a happy dance. I hope they have just the right Volvo. It's the place I get my Volvo serviced. They sell used Volvos and Saabs, but I want a Volvo.



I think I found my new car: Pre-Owned Volvo & Saab

Going to bring DH along tomorrow and take it on a longer test drive.


----------



## justplainbill

Making 2.5 quarts of vanilla ice cream containing 6 duck egg yolks, 1 whole chicken egg, 1 cup sugar, 3 cups milk (cooked down to 2.25 cups), and 4 cups heavy cream.


----------



## buckytom

i just finished making a beanbag toss box and a ring toss game for cub scouts tonight. i'm lucky to be able to get a lot of scrap plywood from work before it gets tosed out. this week was good, heavy duty 1/2" and 3/4" plywood that must have been the scraps leftover from building a control room console.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just getting over 4 days of a terrible cough and a little bit of flu throw in just to make it really miserable. But I am finally feeling a little better.


----------



## rozz

Ordering swing dresses. God, I love the look of a pretty, girly dress.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished dinner and sat down to watch some of a Red Sox preseason game.


----------



## babetoo

making dinner soon, then into bed to read and watch t.v. not so tired today, but didn't get much done. had a pop in visitor. pleasant .


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Lord know you must have your Stride-Rite.



It was a tough day, trying to get in the groove and get things done.  Normally I would have chosen to work it and taken Friday off...but that would have left no one in the office on a Friday...not good.  I got a lot done, just not what I wished to get done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I think I found my new car: Pre-Owned Volvo & Saab
> 
> Going to bring DH along tomorrow and take it on a longer test drive.



That is a pretty car!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching The Mentalist...not usually anything on Friday nights.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I don't think kids ever realize just how much of life they suck out of you. Your whole world revolves around them and their constant needs. The only way to recover is to become selfish when the nest is empty. It is not that we don't love them. The transition of a full house with all the noises to an empty nest is a learning period. Learning how to be selfish. Learning how to say "No" to your kids. Letting them learn by being on their own and make and correct their own mistakes. Sometimes it is difficult to stand by and watch them go through a growing up period.
> 
> I made a chocolate cake today for a cancer patient. My daughter wanted to know how come I didn't make two. One for her and her husband. I asked her how come she doesn't make it herself. She thought I was being mean. She is the one who is more into herself. Since I moved into elderly housing, and have joined the ESP medical plan, she feels like she no longer has any responsibility for me. All my needs are being met by others. She acts like I am really putting her out if I ask her to do anything. I once asked her if on weekends when she does all her running around and doing errands, if she would mind picking me up so I could get out of the house once in a while. I can't walk far and I don't mind finding a seat at the front of a store just watching people. You would have thought I asked her to cut off her legs. She has a bunch of excuses as to why she can't stop to pick me up. I no longer ask her for anything.
> 
> Son #1 takes me anywhere I want to go without ever complaining. And at my schedule of time. Not his. He is my rock.
> 
> Son #2 drives a cab. On nights when he has a good night and gets airport runs, he stops by and gives me a $20 bill. Airport runs pay really good with tips. And the airport is only thirty seconds away from my home. Right now he is saving up so he can get an auto so he can take me out on weekends when he is not working.
> 
> Son #3 lives too far away to be of any help unless I get sick. He is my medical proxy and makes sure that when Son #1 calls him to let hm know that again I am in the hospital, he calls the hospital and goes over any treatment that is planned for me.
> 
> Son #3 has a family. And his work keeps him from visiting me as often as he would like. And I understand that. But he does call at least once a week to make sure I am feeling all right.
> 
> In spite of my kids though, I still have my freedom. And they have learned that I am not senile yet. If I choose to have no chairs, so be it. My choice. I don't bother to call my daughter anymore. Like you said, too much drama with her. I don't need or want it. Am I lonly living alone? Heck no. I am enjoying it to the fullest.


 Good for you addie!!  You sound like a strong willed, kind person.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got done with our daughters 7th grade show choir performance.  Tomorrow the families & funerals start.


----------



## Addie

Did you ever have a cup and a bra day? You get up in the morning wandering around with an empty  cup in one hand and a bra in the other. Which do you do first. Make a cup of coffee or get dressed? And your eyes are still half closed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Did you ever have a cup and a bra day? You get up in the morning wandering around with an empty  cup in one hand and a bra in the other. Which do you do first. Make a cup of coffee or get dressed? And your eyes are still half closed.



  I would most likely try to pour coffee in the wrong cup...I wake up before I ever think about getting dressed.


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> Did you ever have a cup and a bra day? You get up in the morning wandering around with an empty cup in one hand and a bra in the other. Which do you do first. Make a cup of coffee or get dressed? And your eyes are still half closed.


 
ah, the old days.



and then trying to remember her name...


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> ah, the old days.
> 
> 
> 
> and then trying to remember her name...



Better than waking up with a bra on, and walking around carrying a (protective) Cup.

Not that I would know ANYTHING about those sorts of shenanigans.


----------



## buckytom

lol, that's ok. it's the brit in you, tatt. 

just ask bolas!


----------



## TATTRAT

buckytom said:


> lol, that's ok. it's the brit in you, tatt.
> 
> just ask bolas!




LOL!  I was just glad my bum was intact.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm rounding up the laundry and preparing for a trip to the basement as soon as I finish this cup of coffee!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm rounding up the laundry and preparing for a trip to the basement as soon as I finish this cup of coffee!



At 2 in the morning!?

Ain't it great having your own washer and dryer and not having to go to the laundromat at normal hours?


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> At 2 in the morning!?
> 
> Ain't it great having your own washer and dryer and not having to go to the laundromat at normal hours?



I live in an apartment complex.  It is 39 steps/stairs  to the basement so it is kind of like the old commercial about "time to add the fabric softener"!  I miss my washer and dryer!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I live in an apartment complex.  It is 39 steps/stairs  to the basement so it is kind of like the old commercial about "time to add the fabric softener"!  I miss my washer and dryer!



And you are allowed to use the washer and dryer at night? When I lived in apartment buildings with laundry rooms, no laundry after 10 PM.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Just got back from the supermarket with the weekly shop and enjoying a glass of cold chablis and some cheese and biscuits................how civilized


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Just got back from the supermarket with the weekly shop and enjoying a glass of cold chablis and some cheese and biscuits................how civilized


Sounds good! I would prefer a cold glass of chardonnay, though.. or zinfandel

I fell asleep after making dinner. I guess I was pooped. I'm awake now. The cat is in one of her "moods." So, I doubt I will get back to sleep.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Vanilla Bean said:


> Sounds good! I would prefer a cold glass of chardonnay, though.. or zinfandel



You mean I have to stop at one bottle?


----------



## Addie

Well I cleaned up the kitchen, took a couple of pain pills. My hip and spine were really hurting from standing so long. Looked at the clock. It was time for the 11 o'clock news. I just woke up and it is 4:30 a.m. What happened? What was on the news? And they want to know why I don't take my pain meds on a regular schedule. I prefer a PRN schedule. As often as necessary. I get a 10 day supply each time. It usually lasts me for 15 to 20 days before I need a refill. So I am up until at least 10 a.m.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> You mean I have to stop at one bottle?


Well, I guess that depends on what you're doing this weekend. If you don't stop at one bottle, that might influence things.  I'm kidding.  The way you cook and since it's the weekend, enjoy yourself.

I don't care for chablis... it's too dry for me. I don't drink wine that much. When I'm out for dinner is about the only time I have it. I don't have any here at home. When I was a lot younger, I loved to have a glass of wine at home. Usually, it's an occasional drink or a beer


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Addie said:


> Well I cleaned up the kitchen, took a couple of pain pills. My hip and spine were really hurting from standing so long. Looked at the clock. It was time for the 11 o'clock news. I just woke up and it is 4:30 a.m. What happened? What was on the news? And they want to know why I don't take my pain meds on a regular schedule. I prefer a PRN schedule. As often as necessary. I get a 10 day supply each time. It usually lasts me for 15 to 20 days before I need a refill. So I am up until at least 10 a.m.


 
I sure hope you feel better, Addie.  I can't take pain meds.  With medical issues from a couple of years ago, I tried.  They make me sick to my stomach.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Vanilla Bean said:


> Well, I guess that depends on what you're doing this weekend. If you don't stop at one bottle, that might influence things.



I just feel like having a lazy day VB because here in Russia the last two days have been a holiday and I did so much around the house because normally would not get chance so now it's the first day of the weekend I just want to relax when I would normally be running around like a headless chicken trying to cram everything into two days. I'm not big on drinking at home and usually only do it when friends are here or special occasions such as birthdays, Christmas and New year but also feeling a bit down because my fiancee has taken a turn for the worse in hospital, I know it does not help to drink and I'm not doing it that style but just want to chill and relax and try not to stress to much. I'll not have another bottle, I was just joking, I know how to limit myself. 



Vanilla Bean said:


> I don't care for chablis... it's too dry for me. I don't drink wine that much. When I'm out for dinner is about the only time I have it. I don't have any here at home. When I was a lot younger, I loved to have a glass of wine at home.  Usually, it's an occasional drink or a beer



I don't usually have Chablis and prefer a nice grenache or zinfandel myself but tried this bottle in a restaurant on Wednesday evening and it was really nice so thought why not

Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> *I'll not have another bottle, I was just joking, I know how to limit myself. *


 
I know, I was joking too.  I'm sorry about your fiancé.  My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Claire

it's 3:30 a.m. and laundry.  It's what I do in the middle of the night, laundry.  Because of the age of my house (1854), the hook ups and room are archaic, so I have a little apartment-sized over/under.  It only will do one small load at a time (cannot dry when washing).  Even for just two people it is a lot of loads, especially since I'm not anal about much, but am about clean laundry.  So if I'm awake anyway, laundry.


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> I sure hope you feel better, Addie. I can't take pain meds. With medical issues from a couple of years ago, I tried. They make me sick to my stomach.


 
They used to give me a spurt of energy and I could clean the ceilings and the roof. Now they make me sleepy. And like any narcotic, they mess up my innards. They slow them down and that is not a good thing. Cheese does the same thing. I do take them with food in my stomach. That makes all the difference.


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Vanilla Bean said:


> I know, I was joking too.  I'm sorry about your fiancé.  My thoughts are with you.



Thanks so much VB, that's very kind of you


----------



## rozz

I may have gotten very drunk last night. I had to function as a human-shaped emotion sponge and metaphorical punching bag for a friend. I now have my very first hangover ever. Unpleasant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to go hunting and gathering, have my list made.  Odds are it will still be home when we get done

It's a Costco day...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting ready to go hunting and gathering, have my list made.  Odds are it will still be home when we get done
> 
> It's a Costco day...



Do you have a smart phone? If so, get the OurGroceries app.

I do my best to avoid Costco on the weekends.


----------



## justplainbill

Developing a strategy for training 5 or 6 gray squirrels to mug my neighbor's cat.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Developing a strategy for training 5 or 6 gray squirrels to mug my neighbor's cat.



Good luck.


----------



## LPBeier

justplainbill said:


> Developing a strategy for training 5 or 6 gray squirrels to mug my neighbor's cat.


How about teaching them to throw nuts at the cat - then they can have the nuts as their payment


----------



## justplainbill

Best the squirrels have been able to do so far is sucker the cat into following them up a tree and out onto a thin branch but the cat's smart enough not to fall for that trick again.


----------



## justplainbill

Watching Lawrence Welk Show and getting ready to meet my maker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do you have a smart phone? If so, get the OurGroceries app.
> 
> I do my best to avoid Costco on the weekends.



Nope, I have a dumb phone, it just makes and takes calls.  Since I work dayshift during the week now, I don't have much choice on my shopping days, it does curtail a leisurely wander though, and has saved me money trying to get out of there with my sanity intact.

 I was able to get my next 8 years worth of Forever Stamps and picked up a couple of books.  I didn't buy the cookbook I was looking at


----------



## Zhizara

I'm suffering with my second day of a chest and head cold.  Whaaaaa!  Stuffed up, coughing, runny nose and all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm suffering with my second day of a chest and head cold.  Whaaaaa!  Stuffed up, coughing, runny nose and all.



I'm sorry Z!  {{{{{Z}}}}}


----------



## vitauta

i just watched my clock go from 1:59 to 3:00--welcoming in dst, so not sleeping again....


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

Working from home.......................I forgot today was a working day in Russia


----------



## vitauta

jonnyjonny_uk said:


> Working from home.......................I forgot today was a working day in Russia




putin's idea of winning minds and hearts?


----------



## vitauta

alRight!  29 cent/lb cabbage--thank god and st. patty's day sales!  now where do i have to go to find a deal on corned beef?


----------



## jonnyjonny_uk

vitauta said:


> putin's idea of winning minds and hearts?



Could be More like give you something with one hand and take it with the other They made Thu & Fri a holiday and made us work Sunday Russia and there crazy holiday system!


----------



## vitauta

there was a time when you could hardly find a loaf of bread to buy on a sunday in the u.s.  now that blue laws are a distant faded memory we are blissfully and mindlessly shopping for everyThing, every Minute, of every DAY of our adhd driven lives....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have to clean the kitchen...


----------



## Addie

Just answered an email from Son #3 and a phone call to daughter. So it is decided. I am getting a wheelchair for my birthday and going out to dinner. I can hardly wait for my 75th birthday. Maybe I will get a coffin. There is a manufacturing plant just a few seconds away from my house. A great place to pick up beautiful scrap wood. Maybe if they get enough son #2 can build it for free. Who cares what it looks like, I am going to be cremated. My kids have me in a contest with my sister. She died at the age of 74. So they want me to outlive her so they can rub it in their cousins face. I have no idea why. I will see what I can do to accommodate them. I don't know which one thought this bright idea up.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*I am here with Discuss Cooking*

Everytime I attempt to get off, I receive another " answer " to my posts ... ha ha ha ... 

I am relaxing With D.C. members ... 

AND reading many posts, I have not had time to read prior ... 

I shall post this week.

Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Just answered an email from Son #3 and a phone call to daughter. So it is decided. I am getting a wheelchair for my birthday and going out to dinner. I can hardly wait for my 75th birthday. Maybe I will get a coffin. There is a manufacturing plant just a few seconds away from my house. A great place to pick up beautiful scrap wood. Maybe if they get enough son #2 can build it for free. Who cares what it looks like, I am going to be cremated. My kids have me in a contest with my sister. She died at the age of 74. So they want me to outlive her so they can rub it in their cousins face. I have no idea why. I will see what I can do to accommodate them. I don't know which one thought this bright idea up.



Shrek and I purchased matching urns, they are stashed in the closet.  My brother knows where they are and he is our DPOA if we are unable to make decisions.  I told my brother he got to make all the decisions because he was born too late and is the youngest.  I also know he will follow our wishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's after noon, I guess I should throw on some comfies (t-shirt/sweat pants) and get the kitchen done.  The dishes Shrek said he would do on Friday are still sitting there.  I want to get my new De Buyer pans seasoned today.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's after noon, I guess I should throw on some comfies (t-shirt/sweat pants) and get the kitchen done. The dishes Shrek said he would do on Friday are still sitting there. I want to get my new De Buyer pans seasoned today.


 
Oh ye of great faith. Did you really expect those dishes to disappear? You are surely to be blessed.


----------



## vitauta

my dad was the youngest child in his family--always the baby, twelve whole years younger than his next sib.  he had a very close attachment to his mother, and she to him.  one day she became quite emotional, admiring a fancy scarlet colored vehicle as it slowly passed by their home.  my dad, age five at the time, piped up saying, "mommy, when i grow up, i'm going to buy a car just like that for you."  he never forgot that day and that sad unfulfilled promise--the bright fancy vehicle that had caught his mother's fancy that day had been a hearse....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> my dad was the youngest child in his family--always the baby, twelve whole years younger than his next sib. he had a very close attachment to his mother, and she to him. one day she became quite emotional, admiring a fancy scarlet colored vehicle as it slowly passed by their home. my dad, age five at the time, piped up saying, "mommy, when i grow up, i'm going to buy a car just like that for you." he never forgot that day and that sad unfulfilled promise--the bright fancy vehicle that had caught his mother's fancy that day had been a hearse....


 
How beautiful and sad at the same time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Oh ye of great faith. Did you really expect those dishes to disappear? You are surely to be blessed.



Well, he did promise...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, he did promise...


 
Could your heart stand the shock if he really did them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Could your heart stand the shock if he really did them?



Every once in a while it does happen...I've just about decided he promises so I'm not out there washing dishes after getting off work and not a single dish is mine.  By the time it gets done, by me, it's been a couple of days.


----------



## Soma

> "what weather?"


 vitauta asked.

Well, here in snowy, cold Ontario, Canada, it has been wet and white for what seems like months, but was really only about....let's see:14 weeks? (felt longer....)

Today, Sunday, for the first time, the snows are beginning to melt and I can see green grasses (well, weeds) again,  AND sunshine, yay! The geese have returned to some parts, and I even saw my first blackbird yesterday - all signs of spring.

It has been a very long, cold winter here. Hence the need for colors.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every once in a while it does happen...I've just about decided he promises so I'm not out there washing dishes after getting off work and not a single dish is mine. By the time it gets done, by me, it's been a couple of days.


 
Thanks. It is nice to know that I am not the only one with dirty dishes in the sink. That is not my favorite chore. Although when I bake, I do have to have the sink empty. I don't know why. Just one of my quirks.


----------



## Addie

Soma said:


> vitauta asked.
> 
> Well, here in snowy, cold Ontario, Canada, it has been wet and white for what seems like months, but was really only about....let's see:14 weeks? (felt longer....)
> 
> Today, Sunday, for the first time, the snows are beginning to melt and I can see green grasses (well, weeds) again, AND sunshine, yay! The geese have returned to some parts, and I even saw my first blackbird yesterday - all signs of spring.
> 
> It has been a very long, cold winter here. Hence the need for colors.


 
This has been a crazy winter for us here. No winter to speak of. More record breaking days of warm weather than any other year. It has affected the maple syrup run. The sap is not as sweet. So expect record high prices for maple syrup next year. The ski industry in this area has been making snow for the whole winter. The one good thing about spring is the color. Even in clothing. When I returned to the mainland after living in Hawaii in the middle of winter, it was a shock to see everyone wearing dark clothing. I try to buy bright colors all year long.


----------



## rozz

I just reorganized my kitchen. It makes more sense now.


----------



## Andy M.

Spent the the day lazily making sesame noodles, Thai picked cucumbers and maple ice cream base.  No I'm enjoying a cocktail and watching Food Network.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, I found the kitchen sink and the stove.  Almost time to fix dinner...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I found the kitchen sink and the stove. Almost time to fix dinner...


 
I am just about to tackle all the silverware soaking. I have to do it. There is nothing left in the drawer. Unless I prepare finger foods. I used to soak the dishes in scalding hot water. Then I had to let the water cool down. By then it was too cold so I had to up the temp again. Round and round. My sister use to tell me I was giving the dishes first aid. And if I broke something, it was surgery.


----------



## vitauta

what would happen if you promised shrek that you'll cook dinner only then you didn't?


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to get all caught up here on DC and then I'll cook some supper.


----------



## rozz

Should I make dinner, or eat tea and english muffins for dinner?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> what would happen if you promised shrek that you'll cook dinner only then you didn't?



He would eat cookies and ice cream for dinner.


----------



## taxlady

rozz said:


> Should I make dinner, or eat tea and english muffins for dinner?



What do you feel like doing? What do you feel like eating? Have you been getting all (or most of) your nutrients over the past few days?


----------



## vitauta

hey, steven tyler, on 60 minutes, a segment on the dynamics of aerosmith, right now--does the noise in his head....?


----------



## babetoo

putting clean sheets on the bed. then will make dinner. have a book i am anxious to finish.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just got done making veggie salad for dinner (lettuce, spinach, carrots, tomato) topped with bacon.  I didn't have much ambition to make dinner... tired of doing dishes.


----------



## rozz

taxlady said:


> What do you feel like doing? What do you feel like eating? Have you been getting all (or most of) your nutrients over the past few days?


 
I ended up finding some energy and making chicken vindaloo pasties. OMNOMNOM.


----------



## Andy M.

rozz said:


> I ended up finding some energy and making chicken vindaloo pasties. OMNOMNOM.



Sounds tasty.


----------



## rozz

Freaking amazing.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> alRight!  29 cent/lb cabbage--thank god and st. patty's day sales!  now where do i have to go to find a deal on corned beef?



i found the st. patty's day deal i was looking for at last!:  corned beef, 2.99/lb, cabbage,  4 lbs/dollar, and 4" shamrock plant (green AND purple) 3.99.  oh, and six guinness bottles, too--6.99.  one stop shop at harris teeters....

i'm not anywhere close to being irish, but i love the playful energy, and buy a purple oxalis plant in march every year....


----------



## Addie

My son will be making another corned beef this week. we make just sandwiches with it. 

They have a parade in South Boston every year. I never go to see it. It is just an excuse for every one to get drunk and obnoxious. It is a private parade. They have to pay for the cops and any other city expenses. There are more politicians in it than bands. The courts will be busy next Monday with all the idiots that can't control their behavior in public.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...It is just an excuse for every one to get drunk and obnoxious. It is a private parade. They have to pay for the cops and any other city expenses. There are more politicians in it than bands. The courts will be busy next Monday with all the idiots that can't control their behavior in public.




+1


----------



## Addie

What, no Irish jokes?


----------



## Alix

Well its my first day off this week and its been productive so far. I've cleaned the kitchen, paid a bill, done the floors, and am now going to drink my coffee and catch up on all the goings on around here.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Well its my first day off this week and its been productive so far. I've cleaned the kitchen, paid a bill, done the floors, and am now going to drink my coffee and catch up on all the goings on around here.


 
Well, if you have any energy left, you can head on over here.


----------



## Alix

Addie said:


> Well, if you have any energy left, you can head on over here.



Lovely though that would be, there is PLENTY to keep me busy when I decide to move my arse out of my chair. The mess piles up when I work weird hours.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Lovely though that would be, there is PLENTY to keep me busy when I decide to move my arse out of my chair. The mess piles up when I work weird hours.


 
For me it is my stupid hip and spine that keeps me from tearing this place apart and clean it the way I want to. I find now that I am using that as an excuse to even get started doing the everyday things that need to be done.


----------



## babetoo

getting some stuff to donate to the vietnam vets. son coming later to put it outside for me. 

then back to the kitchen curtains. got stopped when daughter called yesterday. we talked for over an hour. talk with deborah ranks way above sewing curtains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wondering what to have for dinner...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering what to have for dinner...



Call 1-800-Dominos


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Call 1-800-Dominos



erk...I've decided on chicken noodle soup.


----------



## Addie

I had meatloaf for supper. Now I need to get up and get ready for tomorrow. I have a plethera of appointments tomorrow. Along with six vials of bloodwork. It is time for that six month checkup again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I had meatloaf for supper. Now I need to get up and get ready for tomorrow. I have a plethera of appointments tomorrow. Along with six vials of bloodwork. It is time for that six month checkup again.



Thanks for reminding me that I forgot to call my doctor for my 3 month check of my HbA1C  I have to call and have her order it, the lab will throw away orders that are more than 2 months old.

Now, I'll try to remember tomorrow...maybe


----------



## simonbaker

Finally getting caught up on e-mails after being gone for 4 days. Mother in laws funeral, An unexpected passing. 88 years old found in her favorite chair. It's been a rough few days.  The funeral was monday.  Tuesday I got sick with the flu. Starting to feel better today.  Dh is so sad.


----------



## Alix

simonbaker said:


> Finally getting caught up on e-mails after being gone for 4 days. Mother in laws funeral, An unexpected passing. 88 years old found in her favorite chair. It's been a rough few days.  The funeral was monday.  Tuesday I got sick with the flu. Starting to feel better today.  Dh is so sad.



Sounds like a gentle passing, still, my thoughts are with you. I'm sorry for your loss. 

I just finished some oatmeal and I'm sipping my coffee whilst enjoying the posts here at DC.


----------



## Rocklobster

simonbaker said:


> Finally getting caught up on e-mails after being gone for 4 days. Mother in laws funeral, An unexpected passing. 88 years old found in her favorite chair. It's been a rough few days.  The funeral was monday.  Tuesday I got sick with the flu. Starting to feel better today.  Dh is so sad.


Yes, my condolences.....

I am getting ready to go for a run. 5k. This should be an entry for the "Who is trying to lose weight?" thread....


----------



## Orryette

My thorts are with you Simonbaker

I'm halfway through my 3rd nightshift of the 7 and the diggers down so looks like find some where comfy to read n mayb sleep oh damm!


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get the energy to get on with today.  

I am finding it harder to deal with Dad's stuff as part of me wants to get it done and put it behind me and another part is just to sad to deal with it.  I have to go file his income tax, apply for the death benefit, get a box of food items out of the pantry for the food bank (things I bought for Dad and we won't eat - I think he would be happy for them to go there), some checks to deposit into the estate account and drop off his lifeline unit.  

Some items have to be done asap and the others would just be better gotten out of the way.  This weekend my best friend is coming over to pack up all the clothes and stuff for pick-up by the Diabetes Association.  DH has taken Dad's jackets and a couple of shirts, but the rest will be given away through the association and a local homeless shelter (shoes, things too warn for Diabetes).

I need to get the room in a state where I don't get uncomfortable when I go in, and yet I don't totally want to "get rid of Dad" just yet.  Tough place to be.


----------



## Alix

Time to take a day and just wallow Laurie. You've been on high speed for a while now. Just stop for a bit. Let yourself remember, be sad, cry and laugh. Take a day to just be. Tomorrow is soon enough to do more. {{{{{Laurie}}}}}


----------



## Rocklobster

Alix said:


> Time to take a day and just wallow Laurie. You've been on high speed for a while now. Just stop for a bit. Let yourself remember, be sad, cry and laugh. Take a day to just be. Tomorrow is soon enough to do more. {{{{{Laurie}}}}}


Good advice. Big bag of potato chips, some pop and bad tv.(or a good movie)


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Time to take a day and just wallow Laurie. You've been on high speed for a while now. Just stop for a bit. Let yourself remember, be sad, cry and laugh. Take a day to just be. Tomorrow is soon enough to do more. {{{{{Laurie}}}}}


Thanks, Alix, but I kind of had that day Yesterday.  I busied myself with chocolate cupcakes (deciding to stick to my signature recipe using Fry's cocoa and just adding some mini dark chocolate chips), but had a lot of memories of both my parents going through me head.  And I got to laugh and cry with my in-laws in the evening.

I just don't want to remain in that state.  But on second thought, maybe that's all I can do today.  Thanks, friend.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> Good advice. Big bag of potato chips, some pop and bad tv.(or a good movie)


Okay, you two have me convinced!  Though I finished the big bag of chips Monday re-watching Harry Potter movies with DH after the internment!   Maybe he can bring me a new bag on his way home from work!

Oh, did I say it is snowing?  Has been off and on for two days now - nothing sticking, but definitely snow!


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> Okay, you two have me convinced!  Though I finished the big bag of chips Monday re-watching Harry Potter movies with DH after the internment!   Maybe he can bring me a new bag on his way home from work!
> 
> Oh, did I say it is snowing?  Has been off and on for two days now - nothing sticking, but definitely snow!



See? Even God is telling you to sit still for a bit. Baking cupcakes was "keeping busy", you need to just stop for a bit and let yourself settle. I remember the go go go feeling. There are very few things that can't wait a day or two or six while you pull yourself together.

Its an odd looking day out there, overcast but very bright still. I'll go out to fill the feeders in a bit and then off to do my grocery shopping and to meet a friend for tea. Murray might even get a walk this afternoon!


----------



## Addie

LP, when my daughter died, the police brought me the things she was wearing at the time of her death. Aong with the $60 she had stuck down in her bra. I hung on to those clothes and jewelry along with the $60 for so long. When it came time for me to pack up because I was moving, my oldest daughter had to take care of her things because I felt like I was throwing my daughter away and just couldn't do it. So I understand. My daughter took the cash and wrote a check for the amount. She then deposited it into my checking account. So I had no idea if I was spending her money or mine. I gave her oldest duaghter her jewelry when she got married. 

Take time to grieve. But also try to keep busy. Grieving shouldn't be a 24 hour time consuming activity. You will have good moments and sad. That is part of the process. Be patient with yourself. Before you know it, you will be telling stories about the happy times and memories. Celebrate his life, not his death. It is the kindest thing you can do for yourself and those around you.


----------



## Addie

i just got home from the doctors' office. I had a slew of appointments today. But I got a lot of things taken care of. Now I am tired. I also have a migraine headache again. My PCP changed some of my medications and gave a new one in the hopes of getting these migraine headaches under control. 

They had a corned beef dinner today at the daycare. That had to be one of the worst dinners I have ever had. Everything was undercooked including the corned beef. I think I will eat a meatloaf sandwich on marbled rye bread. Then a nap. 

I just finished vomiting and my headache is gone. For some strange reason this seems to be the only way the headache breaks.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just chilling for the moment, listening to the niece and nephews play and giggle outside.


----------



## PattY1

Rocklobster said:


> Yes, my condolences.....
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run. 5k. This should be an entry for the "Who is trying to lose weight?" thread....




To lose weight, I suggest checking your self in the hospital Cardiac Ward. Worked for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> Yes, my condolences.....
> 
> I am getting ready to go for a run. 5k. This should be an entry for the "Who is trying to lose weight?" thread....



I'm doing the 10k walk again this year.  Been increasing slowly on the bike and walking.  Hopefully this year it won't rain...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to get the energy to get on with today.
> 
> I am finding it harder to deal with Dad's stuff as part of me wants to get it done and put it behind me and another part is just to sad to deal with it.  I have to go file his income tax, apply for the death benefit, get a box of food items out of the pantry for the food bank (things I bought for Dad and we won't eat - I think he would be happy for them to go there), some checks to deposit into the estate account and drop off his lifeline unit.
> 
> Some items have to be done asap and the others would just be better gotten out of the way.  This weekend my best friend is coming over to pack up all the clothes and stuff for pick-up by the Diabetes Association.  DH has taken Dad's jackets and a couple of shirts, but the rest will be given away through the association and a local homeless shelter (shoes, things too warn for Diabetes).
> 
> I need to get the room in a state where I don't get uncomfortable when I go in, and yet I don't totally want to "get rid of Dad" just yet.  Tough place to be.



Assignment time...get a blank journal and start writing down all the funny stories that involve your Dad.  I find writing in pencil to be relaxing and calming.   {{{{{Laurie}}}}}


----------



## Rocklobster

I am having a couple of drinks of Scotch trying to make sense of why one of my best and oldest friends died yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So Sorry, Rock!


I just got done pouring Irish Stout over the corned beef for tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

Rocklobster said:


> I am having a couple of drinks of Scotch trying to make sense of why one of my best and oldest friends died yesterday.



Oh no Rock, how awful. I'm sorry.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> I am having a couple of drinks of Scotch trying to make sense of why one of my best and oldest friends died yesterday.



Sorry to hear that.


----------



## simonbaker

Sorry for your loss rock.  It is difficult to understand sometimes.


----------



## blissful

Rocklobster and LPB--so sorry ...... hugs.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> I am having a couple of drinks of Scotch trying to make sense of why one of my best and oldest friends died yesterday.



(((Hugs Rock))) My sincerest condolences. There is almost never any sense to why people die.


----------



## vitauta

sorry about your good friend, rock.  somehow the world is never quite the same again....


----------



## babetoo

i pretty much wasted the day. plans changed several times. i gave up and took a nap. thinking about leaving the dishes and pile in my cave to read.

sorry for you loss rock. it is hard to lose friends. it takes a lot of time to feel better.


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, everybody. He was 49. I hadn't been in touch with him lately. I  thought for sure we would meet again. Friends since we were kids.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Princess Fiona,

I believe it is time to get a dish washer, either brand new one on sale or a 2nd hand dish washer with guarantee / warranty ! This solves this issue rapidly ... 

Shrek: I have a few words for you today. This dirty dishes issue, is totally an uncool, uncooth and lousey way treat lovely Fiona !

Kind regards and Happy 17th ... 
Margi.


----------



## rozz

Picking up my birthday dress from the post office.


----------



## LPBeier

First of all, thanks to everyone for your advice and encouragement.

Yesterday had many challenges in it - some related to Dad and some not.  I got through it though and that is the main thing.  I have to look on that positive side.

So, today I am able to handle the tasks that seemed so difficult yesterday.  What's different?  I have no idea except that I gave into things yesterday and looked after myself.

On top of the Dad errands I am making a trip to a brand new cake supply store - that is ALWAYS good for what ails me!

Oh, PF the Jourrnal idea is great.  I am actually going through all the old photo albums and Dad's music collection to find things for a tribute video my BFF's son is putting together for me.  It is bringing smiles to my face as I see certain pictures.  Listening to his music (something we shared a passion for) brought back a ton of memories too.  One song I am using for sure is Nat and Natalie Cole's "Unforgettable".  Kind of appropriate on several levels .


----------



## Alix

Rocklobster said:


> Thanks, everybody. He was 49. I hadn't been in touch with him lately. I  thought for sure we would meet again. Friends since we were kids.



Losing friends really hurts, hurts more when they are too young. 



rozz said:


> Picking up my birthday dress from the post office.



Funny, I have my birthday suit with me all the time! 

My day is going to be quiet today until about 430. I'm going to putter around tidying and cleaning up, doing laundry and one little trip out to the library. Then at 430 I'm off to volunteer at a bingo for our community league. Hope its a quiet one!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Assignment time...get a blank journal and start writing down all the funny stories that involve your Dad. I find writing in pencil to be relaxing and calming. {{{{{Laurie}}}}}


 
Excellent suggestion.


----------



## Addie

Waiting for UPS to come and pickup my birthday present. My travel wheelchair arrived yesterday. Everything was perfect except for one little thing. The belt had only one half of the closing clip. I was willing to accept it that way rather than send it back. Son#1 gave me one of those looks that you give a kid like, "Are you kidding?" He repacked it, went on line, got the return document and sealed it up. "Ma, what if you hit a bump. You will go flying out of the chair. You need that belt. And you shouldn't be willing to settle for defective stuff." I hate it when I am wrong and someone else is right. It's a good thing he was here or I would have just accepted it rather than go through the bother of repacking it.

So now I have to wait for the refund to be credited to my daughter's credit card, then reorder it, and wait some more. Grrr!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Margi Cintrano said:


> Princess Fiona,
> 
> I believe it is time to get a dish washer, either brand new one on sale or a 2nd hand dish washer with guarantee / warranty ! This solves this issue rapidly ...
> 
> Shrek: I have a few words for you today. This dirty dishes issue, is totally an uncool, uncooth and lousey way treat lovely Fiona !
> 
> Kind regards and Happy 17th ...
> Margi.



Thanks Margi!

I will tell him you said so!

Hugs,
Fiona


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will tell him you said so!



'Tis said by the sisterhood! Use it's power! Dance the zucchini dance to celebrate it's truth!


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> 'Tis said by the sisterhood! Use it's power! Dance the zucchini dance to celebrate it's truth!



I'm not sure what the zucchini dance is, but I agree 

PF: Did you know that modern dishwashers are more efficient (in terms of water and power) than hand washing?


----------



## taxlady

As my DH said, the dishwasher has prevented many fights/arguments.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm not sure what the zucchini dance is, but I agree
> 
> PF: Did you know that modern dishwashers are more efficient (in terms of water and power) than hand washing?



Yes, I do know that...I also know how big the kitchen is in this apartment.


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> I'm not sure what the zucchini dance is, but I agree


I'm not sure either but it has something to do with going out into a corn field at night on a full moon, with the zucchinis the neighbors stashed in your car, music, dancing, costumes celebrating women/sisters--like the ya ya sisterhood. 

Our ice maker saved us from divorce for at least 8 years. Appliances save marriages.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I do know that...I also know how big the kitchen is in this apartment.



My kitchen isn't very big, not tiny, but small. We have a small, portable dishwasher that gets used as a mini-island.


----------



## Addie

Is that service or what? I got my wheelchair after five p.m. yesterday. It had to go back. The seat belt was broken. Son #1 printed out the return bar code, repackaged and wrapped the chair up, sealed the carton. So tonight at eight p.m., my doorbell rings and it is Jack, my favorite UPS man. He takes the box, put the return label on it and leaves me the new wheelchair. Amazon must have expressed it overnight from PA. I thought I would have to reorder a new one. That is what it said on the Amazon site. "Your credit card will be credited and you can reorder the item." 

I am impressed. Now I have to wait until tomorrow for Son #1 to come and open it for me. The package is way to big for me to handle. And I have been having bouts of angina today. So why push my luck. Here's hoping that this one is all right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> My kitchen isn't very big, not tiny, but small. We have a small, portable dishwasher that gets used as a mini-island.




Floor space...1 meter x 2 meters...no place for a person or an island.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Is that service or what? I got my wheelchair after five p.m. yesterday. It had to go back. The seat belt was broken. Son #1 printed out the return bar code, repackaged and wrapped the chair up, sealed the carton. So tonight at eight p.m., my doorbell rings and it is Jack, my favorite UPS man. He takes the box, put the return label on it and leaves me the new wheelchair. Amazon must have expressed it overnight from PA. I thought I would have to reorder a new one. That is what it said on the Amazon site. "Your credit card will be credited and you can reorder the item."
> 
> I am impressed. Now I have to wait until tomorrow for Son #1 to come and open it for me. The package is way to big for me to handle. And I have been having bouts of angina today. So why push my luck. Here's hoping that this one is all right.



Cool, Addie!  I think I'd go nuts not being able to open a package!


----------



## tinlizzie

So many times when I see shoppers-for-homes on HGTV complaining that the kitchen in the prospective new home is too small, I think uncharitable thoughts about spoiled people, or, perhaps more charitably, inexperienced people.  So many wonderful dishes come from teeny, tiny kitchens.  For example, those chefs on Chopped can just barely turn around in the space they're given and turn out world-class food (I'm ignoring the spacious pantry & fridge) in record time.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool, Addie! I think I'd go nuts not being able to open a package!


 

I opened the package. I was so surprised. It is a birthday present from a very special friend. Not the wheelchair after all. I almot started to cry.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> So many times when I see shoppers-for-homes on HGTV complaining that the kitchen in the prospective new home is too small, I think uncharitable thoughts about spoiled people, or, perhaps more charitably, inexperienced people. So many wonderful dishes come from teeny, tiny kitchens. For example, those chefs on Chopped can just barely turn around in the space they're given and turn out world-class food (I'm ignoring the spacious pantry & fridge) in record time.


 
Small kitchen? They should come and live in a studio for the elderly. I am very fortunate in that I have one of the largest kitchens in the building. Some only have counter space no wider than a narrow cabinet. So what I don't get sunshine through my windows. I get to cook in my big kitchen. I even have empty cabinets. The older you get, you either become very grateful for what you have or very bitter for what you lost. I am one of the grateful ones. I could be on the other side of the building where the summer sun comes blaring in and you roast even with the AC on full blast. 

I am still alive and with modern medicine, I am feeling really good. I get the usual arse aches that come with old age. But that is what is supposed to happen. Getting old is hard work. No one promised me an easy life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I opened the package. I was so surprised. It is a birthday present from a very special friend. Not the wheelchair after all. I almot started to cry.



Cool!  I bet that friend feels very good about being able to surprise you!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Small kitchen? They should come and live in a studio for the elderly. I am very fortunate in that I have one of the largest kitchens in the building. Some only have counter space no wider than a narrow cabinet. So what I don't get sunshine through my windows. I get to cook in my big kitchen. I even have empty cabinets. The older you get, you either become very grateful for what you have or very bitter for what you lost. I am one of the grateful ones. I could be on the other side of the building where the summer sun comes blaring in and you roast even with the AC on full blast.
> 
> I am still alive and with modern medicine, I am feeling really good. I get the usual arse aches that come with old age. But that is what is supposed to happen. Getting old is hard work. No one promised me an easy life.


 Bless you for your positive attitude about life.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Bless you for your positive attitude about life.


+1!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> +1!


 
Thank you. We have a couple of "old" people here. They are actually younger than me. But they walk around full of anger because they are aging. I stay away from them. I love all the privileges that come with getting old. And combine that with being handicap, it is great.  Specially that I can say things and get away with it. 

I am having fun now. My kids are grown and self sufficient. I can see the grand kids and know that they will be going home in a matter of an hour or two. I get to run the streets with my scooter and terrorize everyone. I can eat what and when I want. No lunches to pack for work or school. But my favorite thing to do is make a run to the store and when I pass someone who is walking or sitting on their front steps, I slow down and give them a big smile and a cheerful "Good Morning/afternoon." It is the last thing they expect from a total stranger. You can't do that when you stay inside and complain all day, every day. Sometimes if I see someone walking, I slow down to their pace and start up a conversation. One day there was an elderly man sitting on is steps with his walker next to him. He was trying to stand using his walker for balance. I stopped and got off my scooter. I helped him get to his feet. Then I made sure he was going to be all right before I went on my way. 

I am always up to making a date with the devil in me. I love to say or do things that make people think. I don't want to harm them. Just shake up their brain a little bit. Their reactions make me laugh in return. I have a sense of humor and I never want to lose it.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, you remind me of my paternal grandmother. She had to go into an old people's home because she had cataracts* and they made her blind. She hated it there because, as she put it, it was full of old people. She was the oldest resident. 

*This was in the 1980s. The doctors didn't want to perform cataract surgery on her because back then they did a general anaesthetic and they didn't like to do that to someone her age. She tried to explain that she understood the risk, but what was the point of being alive if she was blind? She thought it was worth the risk. She only lived to 104. Her doctor had expected her to live to 130, but she wasn't getting as much exercise when she couldn't see to go for long walks and without the ability to see, she had less motivation to live. She had outlived her friends and made friends with their kids and then outlived them.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Addie, you remind me of my paternal grandmother. She had to go into an old people's home because she had cataracts* and they made her blind. She hated it there because, as she put it, it was full of old people. She was the oldest resident.


My Dad had an uncle who lived to within 4 days of his 101st birthday.  They took his driver's license away from him at 95 and he was furious!  Said that he could out drive anyone 1/3 his age.  So, he took the test and passed!  Unfortunately a year later he was put into a home because he wasn't able to care for himself properly.  He also hated it there because everyone acted old and befuddled.  He also was the oldest one there but when we went to celebrate his 99th birthday, he had a mind as sharp as a tack.


----------



## Addie

My girlfriend's father is 90. He is still driving and goes to work every day. Doesn't miss a day at the office. You don't want to have to negotiate with him. You will lose.


----------



## Mel!

Im sitting in my garden today, because it is warm enough and cooking the type of high calorie food we treat ourselves to every Sunday.

Mel


----------



## Alix

I'm just out of bed and thankful that there is no headache this morning! I've got my coffee and my laptop, life is good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide if I am awake enough to do things (what I'm not sure).  I was so proud of myself, I walked straight onto the kitchen and got what I needed to get my coffee.  I got back to the coffee pot and I was carrying the cat food fork, not my coffee cup.

So, I'm wondering if there is anyway I can mainline coffee before I get out of bed...


----------



## Alix

Keurig on nightstand?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Keurig on nightstand?



I do have the mini one at work that isn't being used....


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do have the mini one at work that isn't being used....



Problem solved!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Problem solved!



I'm just as dopey at night when I'm getting things set up...I'll probably show up with a steak knife and freak Shrek out.


----------



## Kayelle

*We just finished watching "Sunday Morning" on CBS with our morning coffee.  It comes on so early that I record it weekly so we never miss it.  It's such a quality program and too bad that so many miss it. The vast majority of their well produced segments are about GOOD news that seems so rare these days*.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *We just finished watching "Sunday Morning" on CBS with our morning coffee. It comes on so early that I record it weekly so we never miss it. It's such a quality program and too bad that so many miss it. The vast majority of their well produced segments are about GOOD news that seems so rare these days*.


 
I have it set on reminder. It is an excellent show. Like you said, "Good News." It comes on here at 9 a.m. Charles Osgood was an excellent replacement for Charles Kerault. I love there closing shots of nature at work. Today it was the Washington D.C. Cherry Blossoms with the Thomas Jefferson Memorial way off in the background. Excellent photography.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm just as dopey at night when I'm getting things set up...I'll probably show up with a steak knife and freak Shrek out.


 
There are moments when someone says something that leaves a person speechless. So all you can say with love is, "You twit!"


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> I have it set on reminder. It is an excellent show. Like you said, "Good News." It comes on here at 9 a.m. Charles Osgood was an excellent replacement for Charles Kerault. I love there closing shots of nature at work. Today it was the Washington D.C. Cherry Blossoms with the Thomas Jefferson Memorial way off in the background. Excellent photography.



*The "moment of nature" is my weekly favorite part too Addie.  In the old days of the program it seems they spent a minute or two and now it's only moments.  Sadly, time is money. Although Charles Osgood is good, I  still miss Charles Kerault something fierce.* *What a treasure he was!*
*The show airs here at 7am, sometimes earlier. * *I love recording it to fast forward the zillions of commercials. *


----------



## blissful

Addie said:


> There are moments when someone says something that leaves a person speechless. So all you can say with love is, "You twit!"



I heard the cutest thing. If they combined youtube with twitter and facebook, it would be called 'You Twit Face'.
Your post reminded me of that.


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> I heard the cutest thing. If they combined youtube with twitter and facebook, it would be called 'You Twit Face'.
> Your post reminded me of that.


 

Whenever one of my kids would do or say someting cute, "You twit" was said with laughter and love.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> There are moments when someone says something that leaves a person speechless. So all you can say with love is, "You twit!"



Hey, I resemble that remark!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Whenever one of my kids would do or say someting cute, "You twit" was said with laughter and love.



And that's how I take it...seems like I've been called that before...


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> *The "moment of nature" is my weekly favorite part too Addie. In the old days of the program it seems they spent a minute or two and now it's only moments. Sadly, time is money. Although Charles Osgood is good, I still miss Charles Kerault something fierce.* *What a treasure he was!*
> *The show airs here at 7am, sometimes earlier. * *I love recording it to fast forward the zillions of commercials. *


 
On Saturday night I go through the programming for Sunday and set the TV to flash a reminder of shows I want to watch. During weekdays, I pretty much just listen to the TV in the background. Then when a show comes on that I don't like, I immediately stop what I am doing and change the channel. Deal or No Deal is one show I can't stand. I hate shows where the audience is always screaming. I like Ellen, but her constant screaming audience turns me off right away. I have no taste when it comes to daytime television. Just something quiet please. Hallmark's movie channel fits me just fine. Nice and quiet sappy movies.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark!


 
We all do at one point or another in our lives.


----------



## Orryette

Was getting ready for bed and only have 1 nightshift left to go and the bosses knocked on our doors and sent us all home bcoz our open cut mine is now an open cut dam! Which we already knew since we sat there all night playing cards watching the constant down pour. So good news but the bus doesn't leave for another 12 hrs and the pub is shut for the first 10 of those!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a call to find out what's wrong with my new (used) car.


----------



## LPBeier

Hope you don't/didn't have to wait to long, TL.  And I hope the problem is easily fixable!

Well, the driver finally came to pick up all Dad's oxygen supplies.  We had 8 portable tanks, the portable bag and "conserver" unit plus the big room concentrator.  Besides the space it took up, it is good to have it all gone as it brought back tough memories each time I saw it in Dad's room.  He was so reliant on all of that in the last two years.

I am also waiting for fondant to rest so I can start on cupcake decorations for a wedding cake I am doing for Saturday.  My 4 students were scheduled to help me but "forgot it was spring break" and made other plans.  But that's okay, the design is fairly easy and it is very satisfying work.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm decompressing and catching up on laundry after our wonderful trip, and marveling at all the beautiful flowers blooming away a month or so early.  Took the day off work.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for a call to find out what's wrong with my new (used) car.



They have road tested the car several times. They looked at the computer and it thought it was out of gas. 

It was a bit low on gas, but I didn't know that the message telling me I had 150 km to empty meant that it was low. I thought it was just something it told me all the time - that if it was fuller it would say 700 km to empty or something like that.

I'll pick it up tomorrow. Today I am taking public transit to go see David Bowie in _ Labyrinth_ on a giant screen with friends.


----------



## Addie

Son #1 just left with Teddy Bear. It is a beutiful day out, so I have to go to the store myself. We spent the whole time he was here talking about jewelry. We have two jewelers in the family and he works for one of them stripping rings and other expensive pieces. I dropped enough hints about making me up a ring, even in silver is necessary with my birthstone and some side diamonds. I would settle for a sphire ring. They sell the metal and keep the stones. He has boxes filled with removed stones. Aquamarine is the most expensive stone they have. Even more expensive than diamonds. It looks like he didn't take the hint. Or he is keeping his council and will surprise me someday. That is one person that can keep a secret and really surprise you.


----------



## taxlady

Just about to head out the door to go see one of my all time favourite movies, _Labyrinth_, with friends.


----------



## Orryette

Trying to convince my bf that we need to have the first day of work off next week as iv finally found a KitchenAid stockist (thats not 6hrs away) and AND! Their having a demonstration night!! 

If I was a dog I'd have hip displacement from my tail wagging! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Trying to decide if I am awake enough to do things (what I'm not sure).  I was so proud of myself, I walked straight onto the kitchen and got what I needed to get my coffee.  I got back to the coffee pot and I was carrying the cat food fork, not my coffee cup.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if there is anyway I can mainline coffee before I get out of bed...



One morning I poured iced tea on my bran flakes...  The milk is in a paper 1/2 gallon carton and the iced tea was in a gallon Rubbermaid pitcher, I still have no idea how I managed to mix them up!


----------



## LPBeier

Bakechef and Fiona,
I can totally relate.  I did a small test batch of frosting to make sure I get the peppermint flavour right (it can go so wrong so quickly!).  I put it in one of my spin and store containers.  Oh yeah, need to mention it is very white.  I also put what was left of a pound of Crisco into a similar container.  I put one in the fridge and one in the cupboard.  This morning when I went to taste the frosting for flavour, I got a very rude awakening - it was pure shortening!  The frosting was in the cupboard getting very unuseable...but the pepperment was just right! 

Now I am trying to get ready to take a 2 hour round trip to get some white "pearls" and black baking cups because no one in the area has what I need and it is too late to order from my Toronto supplier without paying triple for shipping!


----------



## tinlizzie

The smoke alarm started chirping yesterday, and I hauled the ladder in to unplug it (the alarm is situated in the peak of the living room ceiling).  Bought another battery this morning and now need to plug 'er in and lug the ladder back to the garage.  Yes, I know I was supposed to switch batteries when the time changed, but I think that's just a ploy to sell more batteries.  What's the chirp for otherwise?

Funny - I'd rather sit here and read DC postings.


----------



## Andy M.

Just made a vanilla ice cream base that I'm going to churn in a few minutes.  I *had to* make it because we have a blueberry pie in the freezer that *needs* to be cooked today. Who in their right minds would eat a blueberry pie without vanilla ice cream.


----------



## babetoo

taking a d.c. break. then going shopping with zesty and my two babies. we need to get stuff for easter cupcake decor. they love making them so much as do i.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> The smoke alarm started chirping yesterday, and I hauled the ladder in to unplug it (the alarm is situated in the peak of the living room ceiling).  Bought another battery this morning and now need to plug 'er in and lug the ladder back to the garage.  Yes, I know I was supposed to switch batteries when the time changed, but I think that's just a ploy to sell more batteries.  What's the chirp for otherwise?
> 
> Funny - I'd rather sit here and read DC postings.



Now ya know what that cell phone is for!


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing with a glass of red wine. I got home about an hour ago. My new (used) car needed a new fuel pump. They put a new fuel pump. I started to drive the car home and it stopped again. I phoned the garage. They said to let it cool off for 10 minutes and then drive it back to the garage. It stopped on the way back to the garage. I made them come get me, even though I was at the other end of the block where the garage is. Ha! It finally did its trick for the mechanic. They will keep it for a couple of days and do a bunch of road testing to see if they can figure out the problem. They lent me a 2007 Saab. Well, they aren't just Volvo, they are "Swedish Auto".


----------



## simonbaker

Putting my feet up after a long day at work, My knees are killing me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to stay awake following first day back to work post-vacay.


----------



## vitauta

always try to schedule at least one day for recovery....


----------



## Dawgluver

Key words being "at least".  I need another day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> One morning I poured iced tea on my bran flakes...  The milk is in a paper 1/2 gallon carton and the iced tea was in a gallon Rubbermaid pitcher, I still have no idea how I managed to mix them up!



Orange juice in my coffee one morning...urk!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Orange juice in my coffee one morning...urk!



  Milk in my cranberry juice, instead of hibiscus tea...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Bakechef and Fiona,
> I can totally relate.  I did a small test batch of frosting to make sure I get the peppermint flavour right (it can go so wrong so quickly!).  I put it in one of my spin and store containers.  Oh yeah, need to mention it is very white.  I also put what was left of a pound of Crisco into a similar container.  I put one in the fridge and one in the cupboard.  This morning when I went to taste the frosting for flavour, I got a very rude awakening - it was pure shortening!  The frosting was in the cupboard getting very unuseable...but the pepperment was just right!
> 
> Now I am trying to get ready to take a 2 hour round trip to get some white "pearls" and black baking cups because no one in the area has what I need and it is too late to order from my Toronto supplier without paying triple for shipping!



I'm always putting the wrong thing away in the wrong place.  The funniest mix up was, Shrek was reaching for a Pepsi and grabbed a beer instead...he was spitting it out like it was poison, said it was the worst tasting Pepsi ever!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just trying to relax, busy day tomorrow and hoping I can get some good sleep tonight.  I have two more days to get myself (and my co-workers) set-up.  Then I'm on vacation for a week!


----------



## rozz

Salt on my grapefruit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Milk in my cranberry juice, instead of hibiscus tea...



Hmmm...that might be salvagable...Cranberry Sherbet.  Thinking...


----------



## babetoo

nothing, about to collapse in bed and read. went shopping then did the farmers market. to much walking for these old legs.


----------



## vitauta

sugar shaker or parmesan cheese--can ruin coffee or spaghetti at any hour....


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> ...Then I'm on vacation for a week!



Wonderful, and well-deserved!


----------



## Dawgluver

rozz said:
			
		

> Salt on my grapefruit.



I've heard some people like it that way.  I'm not one of them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Wonderful, and well-deserved!



Thanks!  We are heading to Whitefish again for a couple of days on the lake.  Have a couple of things at work that need to be handled on Tuesday, so I'll be there anyway!  One is our Biggest Loser contest and the last weigh-in is next Tues...the grand prize is $600. Don't want to miss that, I might win!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thanks!  We are heading to Whitefish again for a couple of days on the lake.  Have a couple of things at work that need to be handled on Tuesday, so I'll be there anyway!  One is our Biggest Loser contest and the last weigh-in is next Tues...the grand prize is $600. Don't want to miss that, I might win!



After all that weight you've lost, I bet you WILL win!  Good luck!


----------



## vitauta

either way you're already a winner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> either way you're already a winner



and here I was thinking I was a Loser...

Thanks, Vit!


----------



## justplainbill

Watching a couple of turkeys waddling around under my neighbor's bird feeder.


----------



## Addie

Trying to get ready to go in front of the City Council to speak about a letter I wrote last fall regarding shutting off the AC to early in the Fall. I started this and now I have to finish it. No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The calm before the storm...that means Shrek is still asleep and the TV is off.


----------



## justplainbill

Addie said:


> Trying to get ready to go in front of the City Council to speak about a letter I wrote last fall regarding shutting off the AC to early in the Fall. I started this and now I have to finish it. No good deed goes unpunished.


How early in the fall?


----------



## Orryette

Never eating again!!  




			
				Addie said:
			
		

> Trying to get ready to go in front of the City Council to speak about a letter I wrote last fall regarding shutting off the AC to early in the Fall. I started this and now I have to finish it. No good deed goes unpunished.



What do you mean? Do you have restrictions?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You'll do great, Addie!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm waging a losing battle over a sinus/tear duct/gum infection that brings with it all sorts of pain (the worst being a migraine).  I have tried everything I CAN try that won't leave me too sleepy considering I am also waging a losing battle at getting 84 fondant tops made for wedding cupcakes due Saturday. 

The good news in all of this is I no longer have insomnia!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You'll do great, Addie!


+1  You go get 'em Addie!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> I'm waging a losing battle over a sinus/tear duct/gum infection that brings with it all sorts of pain (the worst being a migraine).  I have tried everything I CAN try that won't leave me too sleepy considering I am also waging a losing battle at getting 84 fondant tops made for wedding cupcakes due Saturday.
> 
> The good news in all of this is I no longer have insomnia!



Sorry you aren't feeling well.  

I got a tip from my dentist for gingivitis that worked really well.  Mix a little warm water with hydrogen peroxide and gargle with it.  I haven't had a problem with gingivitis since.  I had an infection a while back, soreness beside my nose.  The HP knocked it right out.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm waging a losing battle over a sinus/tear duct/gum infection that brings with it all sorts of pain (the worst being a migraine).  I have tried everything I CAN try that won't leave me too sleepy considering I am also waging a losing battle at getting 84 fondant tops made for wedding cupcakes due Saturday.
> 
> The good news in all of this is I no longer have insomnia!



(((hugs))) I'll keep my fingers crossed for you for pain remediation and fondant.


----------



## Alix

Sitting in our hotel room after an absolutely amazing day relaxing and enjoying the resort. I'm bathed, lotioned and NOT sunburnt! WOOHOO! I'm waiting for my sister to get online and Skype me.


----------



## blissful

Alix said:


> Sitting in our hotel room after an absolutely amazing day relaxing and enjoying the resort. I'm bathed, lotioned and NOT sunburnt! WOOHOO! I'm waiting for my sister to get online and Skype me.



STOP tormenting us!! (not really)
Have a great trip and tell us about every bit of it so we can live vicariously through you!


----------



## babetoo

Dawgluver said:


> I've heard some people like it that way.  I'm not one of them!



i put salt on grapefruit and on watermelon as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can't decide if one chocolate chip cookie will ruin my dinner or just be my dinner...either way, I'm eating it!


----------



## Zhizara

Bet ya can't eat just one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Bet ya can't eat just one.



There WAS only one...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I can't decide if one chocolate chip cookie will ruin my dinner or just be my dinner...either way, I'm eating it!



  Remarkable restraint!

I was faced with 2 Cadbury caramel eggs in the fridge.  I had one for lunch.  Now there is but one.  Who knows what will happen.


----------



## Zhizara

I know I wouldn't be able to resist.  Remove the temptation, eat the evidence!


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> How early in the fall?


 
The AC was shut off on September 13th ad we had 20 more days where the temp was in the high 70s and into the 80s. A lot of the residents spend the night outside because their apartments were so hot and they couldn't breath. When the present law was written Indian Summer was not taken into consideration. And global warming was not an issue. This year again, the AC will not be turned on until June 15th. We are already having days where the temps are in the high 70s and low 80s. We need a separate law for buildings that have been designated "Elderly Housing." Our needs are different from the rest of the population. We have folks with COPD, and other breathing problems. And we are not allowed to have window ACs. It gets complicated. The buildings that have been converted into elerly housing are designated historical buildings. So changing the windows to accomadate window ACs is not allowed. The present law has become a serious health issue for the elderly. 

The politicians know that there are now more elderly living in this city than younger folks. And as a block, we never miss an election. If you want to be reelected, you will curry our vote and listen to us.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished munching a bunch of kale chips. I am so glad I learned (here) how to make those. nom nom nom


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> i put salt on grapefruit and on watermelon as well.


 
I know a lot of folks who use salt on different fruit. On apples is another one.


----------



## Addie

For shame on those of you with little resistance to temptation. You are not allowed to bring forbidden foods into the house again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had great restraint, I could have bought a dozen...


----------



## simonbaker

I just got off the elliptical machine, felt pretty good. All this talk of eating health & losing weight got me motivated.


----------



## Addie

Easter is coming along with The Peeps. It is a tradition of mine to buy a package of four Peeps and eat them immediately. This tradition now has spread to Halloween, Christmas and any other holiday when Peeps are available. I cannot wait until I get home and eat them one at a time, saving the rest for later. As soon as I leave the store, I am opening the package and eating them as fast as I can. I know. I m a diabetic and am being bad. I don't care. I love my PEEPS!


----------



## vitauta

i love my peeps too, and i wonder why.  is it because they're so yellow or squishy or so unapologetically and grainily sugary sweet?  or am i just getting off on eating baby chicks?


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> i love my peeps too, and i wonder why. is it because they're so yellow or squishy or so unapologetically and grainily sugary sweet? or am i just getting off on eating baby chicks?


 
All of the above.  No apology needed. We just love Peeps!!


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here listening to the morning news. All stores in Massachusetts except one will no longer be selling ground beef with pink slime due to the public outcry. The holdout? Walmart. But they will offer an alternative ground meet that doesn't have the pink slime. How nice of them. Think they will label the packages that do have the pink slime?


----------



## justplainbill

Getting ready to finalize our 2011 income tax returns which I began preparing, in earnest, 10 days ago.


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> Getting ready to finalize our 2011 income tax returns which I began preparing, in earnest, 10 days ago.


 
During the years I was working, I filed my taxes the day I got my W2 forms. And when you could file them on line, I was in heaven. I had my refund in less than seven days.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Yeah, I have to get mine done.  I feel more comfortable having someone else do them.

So far this morning, I'm up really early, as usual.  I have taken care of the cat (fed and litter box), got cleaned up a little bit, made lunch and did a few dishes.


----------



## justplainbill

Vanilla Bean said:


> Yeah, I have to get mine done.  I feel more comfortable having someone else do them.
> 
> So far this morning, I'm up really early, as usual.  I have taken care of the cat (fed and litter box), got cleaned up a little bit, made lunch and did a few dishes.


Been doing our own for over 50 years.  Seems that they've become more painful every year for the last 20 years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Almost on vacation...today and tomorrow to go.  Tomorrow should be a short day, 4 hours.  Found out this morning my Best friend had a fall and fractured her shoulder...it's possible I'll be going to Indiana instead of Kalispell or Whitefish.


----------



## simonbaker

Sorry to hear about your friend. Funny how life has so many unexpected twists & turns to it.

Just sitting here relaxing with a nice cool breeze coming through the back deck door.  I should be out there exercising but this ole chair feels pretty good.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Almost on vacation...today and tomorrow to go.  Tomorrow should be a short day, 4 hours.  Found out this morning my Best friend had a fall and fractured her shoulder...it's possible I'll be going to Indiana instead of Kalispell or Whitefish.



Oh no.  Jeeze, hope things work out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Sorry to hear about your friend. Funny how life has so many unexpected twists & turns to it.



Thanks, SB.  This is the same person who almost died last month because of a bladder infection she ignored.



Dawgluver said:


> Oh no.  Jeeze, hope things work out.



Well, she emphatically told me NOT to come, so I guess I get my vacation anyway  But of course I will be very worried about her the whole time.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thanks, SB.  This is the same person who almost died last month because of a bladder infection she ignored.
> 
> Well, she emphatically told me NOT to come, so I guess I get my vacation anyway  But of course I will be very worried about her the whole time.



Ya gotta turn on the cellphone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ya gotta turn on the cellphone!



Oh, when we leave town the cell phone gets turned on.  My catsitter has to be able to get ahold of me.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, I am so sorry about your friend.  But I agree with her that you should continue on with your vacation plans.  Do you both have skype?  Many places have wifi now and you can always keep in touch by skype or email.  My bff is away right now and we continue our evening emails whether she is away or here.

I am trying to get going on the wedding cupcakes (due for Saturday); however the breathing/swallowing/sinus infection problems were making it hard to concentrate.  Well, I went back on prednisone and I feel better; however, the medication is making it hard to concentrate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Princess, I am so sorry about your friend.  But I agree with her that you should continue on with your vacation plans.  Do you both have skype?  Many places have wifi now and you can always keep in touch by skype or email.  My bff is away right now and we continue our evening emails whether she is away or here.
> 
> I am trying to get going on the wedding cupcakes (due for Saturday); however the breathing/swallowing/sinus infection problems were making it hard to concentrate.  Well, I went back on prednisone and I feel better; however, the medication is making it hard to concentrate



No Skype and I really did not plan on taking the laptop with me.  Besides she's fairly looped on pain meds right now and is NOT supposed to use her arm, they have it immobilized.  Her SO has my cell phone number and will call me with updates.

Sorry to hear you are still having problems.  I hope it gets resolved soon!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry to hear you are still having problems.  I hope it gets resolved soon!


I don't see any real progress in sight as I am p/o'd at my doctor for sending me to a gastro specialist when I needed an ENT.  The gastro didn't know what to do with me so put me through some grueling tests and when they came back normal she said I must be imagining something actually sticking in my throat.  So for four months I have been dealing with pills, food, liquids and stuff from my sinuses (don't want to be too graphic) stuck in a pocket in my throat, and my sinus blowing out infection which has caused an abscess on my gum and a tear duct infection.  I hate the clinic doctors around here and really don't want to go to my family doctor.  The only way I can get back to my ENT is with a referral.  Plus, I have to get this cake done - it is for one of my "kids" and is good therapy as I daily get reminders of Dad through phone calls, mail and tasks I have to do.

Sorry for the vent - I know there is a thread for that.  But it just all came out and I feel better.  Now I have to get back to my fondant before it drys out on me.

Oh, did I mention that I can't use my cane because I have a frozen shoulder on that side and my bad leg (the other side) is getting worse.  I can't cane with the good arm because then I don't have any way of holding onto things - yes I am a wreck


----------



## Orryette

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I am trying to get going on the wedding cupcakes (due for Saturday); however the breathing/swallowing/sinus infection problems were making it hard to concentrate.  Well, I went back on prednisone and I feel better; however, the medication is making it hard to concentrate



Hope u start to feel better soon I'd love to see a pic of your cupcakes I'd like to do a cake decorating course  

Princess hope ur friend is ok my aunty fell down the stairs a few weeks ago and fractured her hip and broke both legs she's on the mend but will be a while till she's up n running again

I'm busy packing were moving to our first ever owned house in 11 days (no more renting!!) but 8 of those days we're away at work and we have to leave tomorrow to go pick up our new car which is 6 hrs away, there's 2 days gone too! so today's the day to get it all done! And it's very very humid 
and no a/c to see us through. Oh well I did want to lose weight didn't I haha


----------



## FluffyAngel

Listening to those beloved Beatles this a.m. while organizing & cleaning house.


----------



## FluffyAngel

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Finally getting caught up on e-mails after being gone for 4 days. Mother in laws funeral, An unexpected passing. 88 years old found in her favorite chair. It's been a rough few days.  The funeral was monday.  Tuesday I got sick with the flu. Starting to feel better today.  Dh is so sad.



Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up.


----------



## FluffyAngel

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Assignment time...get a blank journal and start writing down all the funny stories that involve your Dad.  I find writing in pencil to be relaxing and calming.   {{{{{Laurie}}}}}



I started a document on my computer when I lost my grandmother (the Mother who raised me). It helped me to let go.  I started simply by describing what she looked like - an identifying mark every beautiful wrinkle on her face how she smelled (favorite perfume), her soft hands though she worked like a lumberjack or as hard as one all of her life.  Besides stories, I had a couple pages of all the quirky habits she had, pages of lessons she had for me and how she went about teaching them to me, pages of all the sacrifices I could remember & knew of that she made for me personally & the family and anything at all about her that I didn't want to forget.  I still remember things about her that I didn't write about, & I'll take a minute & add to the document. It makes me feel a little more secure relieving some of my anxieties  being that I don't trust my own memories & if I ever have children or grandchildren I will be able to share with them who played a big part in making me who I am today. 
I used to never tell this stuff to strangers but I remember how hard that was for me and if my experience can help anyone in any way at all then it's worth my opening up & it helps my own heart to heal. I don't know you,  but I wish you emotional healing LP.


----------



## FluffyAngel

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Trying to decide if I am awake enough to do things (what I'm not sure).  I was so proud of myself, I walked straight onto the kitchen and got what I needed to get my coffee.  I got back to the coffee pot and I was carrying the cat food fork, not my coffee cup.
> 
> So, I'm wondering if there is anyway I can mainline coffee before I get out of bed...



I wanted to put our coffee pot on the night stand but hubby wouldn't go for it. He said I'd smell it & be up all night cleaning the bedroom & rearranging the closet.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I don't see any real progress in sight as I am p/o'd at my doctor for sending me to a gastro specialist when I needed an ENT. The gastro didn't know what to do with me so put me through some grueling tests and when they came back normal she said I must be imagining something actually sticking in my throat. So for four months I have been dealing with pills, food, liquids and stuff from my sinuses (don't want to be too graphic) stuck in a pocket in my throat, and my sinus blowing out infection which has caused an abscess on my gum and a tear duct infection. I hate the clinic doctors around here and really don't want to go to my family doctor. The only way I can get back to my ENT is with a referral. Plus, I have to get this cake done - it is for one of my "kids" and is good therapy as I daily get reminders of Dad through phone calls, mail and tasks I have to do.
> 
> Sorry for the vent - I know there is a thread for that. But it just all came out and I feel better. Now I have to get back to my fondant before it drys out on me.
> 
> Oh, did I mention that I can't use my cane because I have a frozen shoulder on that side and my bad leg (the other side) is getting worse. I can't cane with the good arm because then I don't have any way of holding onto things - yes I am a wreck


 
If you are on Medicare, you DO NOT need a referral. You can go to any doctor that will accept Medicare. It is one of the nice things about Medicare. It lets us be our own advocate when our doctor doesn't know what to do with us or has no answer. You don't need a referal.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Just made a vanilla ice cream base that I'm going to churn in a few minutes.  I had to make it because we have a blueberry pie in the freezer that needs to be cooked today. Who in their right minds would eat a blueberry pie without vanilla ice cream.



My adorable & Crazy father would... but I wouldn't dare.


----------



## FluffyAngel

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I just got off the elliptical machine, felt pretty good. All this talk of eating health & losing weight got me motivated.



Me too. I started walking a couple of times a day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> I wanted to put our coffee pot on the night stand but hubby wouldn't go for it. He said I'd smell it & be up all night cleaning the bedroom & rearranging the closet.



I was considering an IV set up...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> If you are on Medicare, you DO NOT need a referral. You can go to any doctor that will accept Medicare. It is one of the nice things about Medicare. It lets us be our own advocate when our doctor doesn't know what to do with us or has no answer. You don't need a referal.



LP is in Canada...


----------



## FluffyAngel

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I was considering an IV set up...



You go girl!  I may be a nurse but I still don't like needles. Actually they're fine as long as I am doing the inserting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> You go girl!  I may be a nurse but I still don't like needles. Actually they're fine as long as I am doing the inserting.



I'm not crazy about needles coming at me, either...I like the other end much better.  Only thing that stops me from setting up the IV.

Then there's the question about what nurses do for bathroom breaks...I just say, "It Depends..."


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I've been up for a few hours.  I made lunch, did some dishes, took care of the cat, got cleaned up a little (I'll take a shower later) and put a load of laundry in the dryer.  That is my usual weekday morning routine.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *I'm not crazy about needles coming at me, *either...I like the other end much better. Only thing that stops me from setting up the IV.
> 
> Then there's the question about what nurses do for bathroom breaks...I just say, "It Depends..."


 
I will agree, also. I remember when I was in the hospital a year ago, January. The nurse had trouble finding a vein and stabbed me about 4 times to find one. I think about that and I shudder.

When I was a kid, I had to get shots in both arms for my allergies.  It's weird, because it didn't seem to bother me then.


----------



## FluffyAngel

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy about needles coming at me, either...I like the other end much better.  Only thing that stops me from setting up the IV.
> 
> Then there's the question about what nurses do for bathroom breaks...I just say, "It Depends..."



"It depends ". LOL! Love it!


----------



## Andy M.

Just spent four hours on condo association business preparing for our annual meeting on Monday night.  We had a good year.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LP is in Canada...


 

 That kills that idea.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Just spent four hours on condo association business preparing for our annual meeting on Monday night. We had a good year.


 
Does that mean that maybe some of your fees will be reduced? And you thought I didn't have a sense of humor.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Does that mean that maybe some of your fees will be reduced? And you thought I didn't have a sense of humor.



Well, we didn't raise fees this year...


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Just spent four hours on condo association business preparing for our annual meeting on Monday night.  We had a good year.



I go, but I hate the AGMs for my condo association. I am startled by how stupid some people can be.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I go, but I hate the AGMs for my condo association. I am startled by how stupid some people can be.




What are AGMs?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> What are AGMs?



Annual General Meetings


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to go deal with the registration of my new (used) Volvo. I will be driving there in a Saab, because they are still diagnosing the problem Swedish Auto, where I bought the car. I want my new car. Waaa


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I go, but I hate the AGMs for my condo association. I am startled by how stupid some people can be.



Our annual meetings are poorly attended.  Mostly by residents who have personal issues.  We have to scramble every year to get enough attendees/proxies for a quorum.


----------



## Zhizara

I repotted several of my "babies" that were getting too big for their pots.  It's a messy job, but necessary.

I also reworked my new shirt.  

I buy men's shirts because the women's shirts are too short in length and sleeves, and rarely come in my size anyway.  Men's shirts in XL are plentiful and attractive, and are usually _much_ cheaper than women's.  Same goes for shorts.  Last summer I found men's XL plentiful with lots of pockets and on sale for $5 each.  I even bought more than one pair of colors I liked.

I used stitch witch to shorten the sleeve length to my elbow, and removed extra buttons.

Thawed the catfish for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good grief.  I'm perusing the yard, and I'ma gonna be busy tomorrow!  Much weeding and deadheading to be done.  Anyone got a good recipe for chickweed?  Will have to see if it's edible.  I need weeding chickens.

I agree, Zhizara, men's clothes are much better made and lots cheaper.  I buy men's knit shorts and sweats as I need the length and pockets.  I also used to wear men's dress shirts, again for the sleeve length, but now women's talls are more available.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> "It depends ". LOL! Love it!



I'm about to lose my Poise...


----------



## simonbaker

FluffyAngel said:


> I started a document on my computer when I lost my grandmother (the Mother who raised me). It helped me to let go. I started simply by describing what she looked like - an identifying mark every beautiful wrinkle on her face how she smelled (favorite perfume), her soft hands though she worked like a lumberjack or as hard as one all of her life. Besides stories, I had a couple pages of all the quirky habits she had, pages of lessons she had for me and how she went about teaching them to me, pages of all the sacrifices I could remember & knew of that she made for me personally & the family and anything at all about her that I didn't want to forget. I still remember things about her that I didn't write about, & I'll take a minute & add to the document. It makes me feel a little more secure relieving some of my anxieties being that I don't trust my own memories & if I ever have children or grandchildren I will be able to share with them who played a big part in making me who I am today.
> I used to never tell this stuff to strangers but I remember how hard that was for me and if my experience can help anyone in any way at all then it's worth my opening up & it helps my own heart to heal. I don't know you, but I wish you emotional healing LP.


 That is such a good idea.  My Dh has been so sad with the loss of his mother. I am sure this would be a fantastic idea to help him in his healing process. Thank you so much, it was very well written.


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief.  I'm perusing the yard, and I'ma gonna be busy tomorrow!  Much weeding and deadheading to be done.  Anyone got a good recipe for chickweed?  Will have to see if it's edible.  I need weeding chickens.
> 
> I agree, Zhizara, men's clothes are much better made and lots cheaper.  I buy men's knit shorts and sweats as I need the length and pockets.  I also used to wear men's dress shirts, again for the sleeve length, but now women's talls are more available.



Last month a saw a very pretty, colorful T-shirt in Women's, it was 3X and was only $5.  When I got home and tried it on, the sleeves were too short, showing my upper arm flab, and the length wasn't past my crotch where I prefer it.  I'm hoping to find another colorful T-shirt so I can add on to the sleeves at least.  As it is, I won't wear it.


----------



## taxlady

Why is it that clothing manufacturers think women don't want pockets? I have been told that women don't want pockets, because they make lumps when you put stuff in them. Well, seems to me that the solution is simple: put pockets. If someone doesn't want lumps, they can leave their pockets empty.


----------



## Zhizara

You said it, TaxLady!  That's another thing I like about the men's shirts, at least one pocket.  I prefer to use it for my grocery list and pen when I'm shopping.  They are also so well matched to the plaid/print that if you don't put anything in it, you really don't see it.

It's so aggravating to take my trash out to the trash chute and find I don't have even one pocket to put my keys in.  I'm so afraid I'll toss the keys down the chute too.


----------



## simonbaker

i completely agree.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> If you are on Medicare, you DO NOT need a referral. You can go to any doctor that will accept Medicare. It is one of the nice things about Medicare. It lets us be our own advocate when our doctor doesn't know what to do with us or has no answer. You don't need a referal.



I'm in Canada, Addie.  Things are much different here.  We have Pharmacare which we all pay for (DH's company now pays for us).  To go to a specialist the first time or for something new you need a referral.  I have seen this doctor before, but it was for my vertigo and that was a couple of years ago.  To see him for my throat and sinuses, I have to get another referral.  My knee surgeon has stated that any time I have problems to call and make an appointment but it differs from specialist to specialist.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not crazy about needles coming at me, either...I like the other end much better. Only thing that stops me from setting up the IV.
> 
> Then there's the question about what nurses do for bathroom breaks...I just say, "It Depends..."


 

Give ma a pill or a needle. But don't give me a liquid I have to swallow. My throat closes up. I gag, dry heave,vomit and anything else that my throat can conjure up. I know it is all psychological, but I have been this way since childhood. I don't mind needles. I have very small veins and it usually takes several attempts to start an IV on me. That is fine with me. Needles haven't bothered me since the first grade.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> You said it, TaxLady! That's another thing I like about the men's shirts, at least one pocket. I prefer to use it for my grocery list and pen when I'm shopping. They are also so well matched to the plaid/print that if you don't put anything in it, you really don't see it.
> 
> It's so aggravating to take my trash out to the trash chute and find I don't have even one pocket to put my keys in. I'm so afraid I'll toss the keys down the chute too.


 
I have a very soft cotton dress that my daughter bought for me in Florida. It has two pockets and I love it. It is a very summery dress, and I don't care. I wear it all year long. I love the pockets. I used to wear an apron many years ago and they all had pockets.


----------



## Zhizara

I've been known to take hand me down clothes and "steal" patch pockets to use on other clothing.  I fixed a pair of khaki shorts for a friend with a Tommy Hillfinger denim pocket.  They immediately became his favorite.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Saturday 11am

Just returned from the Central Market ... Internet briefly ... and then, lunch preparation ...  A typical Italian salad and a pasta called Orecchiette with Vegetables. 

Margi.  

Margi.


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking espresso lungo and trying to wake up. We have to be out the door in half an hour. We are picking up a couple of friends at the metro (subway station) and then it's off to Ikea. For them it's a ridiculous trek by public transportation to try to get all the way to Ikea. This is mostly an exploration trip, since stuff can be ordered online. She wants to "kick the tires" before buying. He's just a friend who wants to see the store.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

simonbaker said:


> That is such a good idea. My Dh has been so sad with the loss of his mother. I am sure this would be a fantastic idea to help him in his healing process. Thank you so much, it was very well written.


I'm sorry, simonbaker.  I didn't know as I can't get to every thread to keep updated on things.  My prayers are with you, your husband and family.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Why is it that clothing manufacturers think women don't want pockets? I have been told that women don't want pockets, because they make lumps when you put stuff in them. Well, seems to me that the solution is simple: put pockets. If someone doesn't want lumps, they can leave their pockets empty.



I HAVE to have pockets.  Stupid allergies make my nose run, and the alternative is to stick kleenex up my sleeve like Gramma used to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I HAVE to have pockets.  Stupid allergies make my nose run, and the alternative is to stick kleenex up my sleeve like Gramma used to do.



I'm a nurse...I HAVE to have pockets.  For everything it might be possible I might need unexpectedly throughout the day.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I've been known to take hand me down clothes and "steal" patch pockets to use on other clothing. I fixed a pair of khaki shorts for a friend with a Tommy Hillfinger denim pocket. They immediately became his favorite.


 
That's funny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nothing...I'm on vacation.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thinking that I should listen to the grumblings of my tummy and get something to eat.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm finally tackling the wax stripping.  The stuff works good, but I can only do 3' X 3' at a time.  My back is starting to threaten so I'll try to wait until tomorrow to continue or else I could cause a problem that will last awhile.

It's hard to stop, but I know that if I stop now, I'll be fine for another round tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm sorry, simonbaker. I didn't know as I can't get to every thread to keep updated on things. My prayers are with you, your husband and family.


 Thank you very much for your positive thoughts & prayers it's much appreciated.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I HAVE to have pockets.  Stupid allergies make my nose run, and the alternative is to stick kleenex up my sleeve like Gramma used to do.



You're supposed to put two hankies down your cleavage, so you can rummage and when you only find one you say, "I'm sure there were two of them."


----------



## FluffyAngel

Chillin with my dog - oops,  dawgder.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> You're supposed to put two hankies down your cleavage, so you can rummage and when you only find one you say, "I'm sure there were two of them."




  Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and relishing in the nearly 4 hour ride we took on the motorcycle this afternoon.  The weather was beautiful so we took the opportunity to drive down to Tennessee to see what might be going on there.

The spring flowers/trees were magnificent.  Color everywhere.  Dogwoods, redbuds, wysteria, lilacs, daffodils, iris, creeping phlox, azaleas, and more.  What a spectacular ride!  I love how the dogwoods "light up" the woods.

We drove to Paris (TN) and had a yummy snack of pit barbecue and some ice cream, went further out through a resort area called Paris Landing and, then, onto Murray, KY, which is about 20 miles from where we live.  In short, we drove in a HUGE circle and saw, no doubt, at least 100 other bikers out enjoying the beautiful day.

What a lovely day spent on Old Blue:


----------



## Addie

Wow! Now that sounds like a very romantic day.


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting on my back deck enjoying this beautiful 57F degree weather in SE S.D.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Went and got the bad haircut fixed.  She did a good job but, I was not fast enough to stop her rubbing in some waxy stuff into my hair.  I look all spiky and can't wait to get it washed out of my hair.  So much for coloring it tonight!


----------



## babetoo

why do they always want to put goop in our hair. at my age i look like an idiot with spiky hair.

been sewing , so taking a break til tomorrow. will finish up the project then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> why do they always want to put goop in our hair. at my age i look like an idiot with spiky hair.
> 
> been sewing , so taking a break til tomorrow. will finish up the project then.



Especially after I told her I was a wash and walk girl and no matter how she styled it; it would not look like that tomorrow or ever again.


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> Wow! Now that sounds like a very romantic day.



Thank you, Addie.  It was and it was our first nice, long ride of the season.  We're looking forward to many more and a few long trips as well.

P.S.  It's almost always romantic because we're still newlyweds.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Thank you, Addie. It was and it was our first nice, long ride of the season. We're looking forward to many more and a few long trips as well.
> 
> P.S. It's almost always romantic because we're still newlyweds.


 
My daughter's hubby has a Harley. She looks forward every Spring to their first ride. They head for the back roads and go up to NH and the mountains. It is their favorite ride. He goes up there every year for the July 4th rally at Laconia.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from a nice long walk with dh. Threw a couple of steaks on the grill now I'm sitting back with my feet up & the tv on in the background.  Our daughter is serinading us with her piano practicing.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Especially after I told her I was a wash and walk girl and no matter how she styled it; it would not look like that tomorrow or ever again.


 
My hair dresser in the ten years she has been cutting my hair has never cut it the same way twice. I usually wait until it is almost down to my shoulders. Then when she asks me how I want it, I tell her "off. Take it all off". I have been trying to get her to cut it into a really short pixie cut. But she never goes quite short enough. Of course my daughter thinks it is adorable spiked. I let her think it until I get home and wash it immediately. What I do for peace in the family.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here watching "_The Blind Side" _with Sandra Bullock. Earlier I watch _"The Notebook. _And fell asleep right in the middle of it. Well, I will catch it the next time around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm in love with the cut, nice and short, but the goop...feels like I am wearing a hat!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Sitting here watching "_The Blind Side" _with Sandra Bullock. Earlier I watch _"The Notebook. _And fell asleep right in the middle of it. Well, I will catch it the next time around.


We watched the blind side last night, 3rd time around. That one never gets old.


----------



## Claire

I'm sitting here on edge, literally.  Mom has had cancer for 15 yers and it looks like things may take a down-turn.  So I'm thinking of what I might need to do if I need to go to Florida this week.


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> I'm sitting here on edge, literally.  Mom has had cancer for 15 yers and it looks like things may take a down-turn.  So I'm thinking of what I might need to do if I need to go to Florida this week.



If you can afford it, go, whether or not things are getting worse. I'm sending some healing vibes towards Florida and some good ones towards you.


----------



## simonbaker

It's finally time to go to bed.  G'nite.


----------



## Addie

So it is late in the day. I put a cup of coffee in the zapper and notice the plate needs to see the sink. Take out the cup of coffee, put the dish in the sink and notice the handle on the fridge is dirty. Wipe off the handle, notice the stove top needs wipng down. Notice the counter tops need to be wiped off. All I wanted was a cup of coffee. 

So I called Son #2. We made a trade off. I will cook him any dinner he wants after the first of the month and he will clean my kitchen from top to bottom.


----------



## taxlady

Not, "Will work for food", but "Will cook for cleaning."  I like it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:
			
		

> Not, "Will work for food", but "Will cook for cleaning."  I like it.



+1


----------



## tinlizzie

Zhizara said:


> You said it, TaxLady! That's another thing I like about the men's shirts, at least one pocket. I prefer to use it for my grocery list and pen when I'm shopping. They are also so well matched to the plaid/print that if you don't put anything in it, you really don't see it.
> 
> It's so aggravating to take my trash out to the trash chute and find I don't have even one pocket to put my keys in. I'm so afraid I'll toss the keys down the chute too.


 
One time when I was working around the pond while I was wearing my favorite flannel shirt with a front pocket, I leaned over to pick out a fallen limb and my first cell phone dropped out with a plop and drowned in the pond.  I secretly cheered.


----------



## tinlizzie

Well, before I started reading a couple of pages here that I had missed, I was going into the kitchen to bake cookies.  I mixed them up last night at bedtime (I had procrastinated all day long) and put the dough in to chill as an excuse.  They're a little gift for a neighbor who will be celebrating his 92nd b.d. on Thursday.  He still drives to work and puts me to shame for my lack of ambition.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished some condo paperwork and I'm in the middle of cooking up a big batch of chicken stock.  The 20-quart stockpot is full to the brim with stuff and is simmering away.  The smell is driving me CRAZY!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had a fruitful day.  Shrek decided he didn't care for the 3-wheel bike he bought last year and thought he would use it as a trade-in on a 2-wheeler.  The bike shop gave him $259 off a new bicycle!!!!  We were floored.  I thought we were pushing it asking for $200...the guy told us that wasn't enough.   Not only that, Shrek had picked out a bike that was $550, while he was testing it the salesman asked if we minded if he showed us another bike that looked like it would be more comfortable for Shrek.  Of course we didn't mind.  He brought the other bike out, adjusted the seat and sent Shrek off, he looked much more comfortable, sitting up straight, not all hunched over.  We decided to take that bike instead and were thanking him for the suggestion.  The next best part...the alternate bike was $130 cheaper than the bike Shrek had picked in the first place.  The guy had OFFERED us a bike that was cheaper than the first pick...who does this sort of thing anymore?  He asked me how my bike was doing and I told him it was fantastic, but I still hadn't got the fenders put on.  He told me to bring in the fenders and the bike and they would put them on for me...for free!!!

Every time I go into this shop I end up even more impressed than the last time I was in...Love these Guys!

Big Sky Bikes  on South Avenue...the best place ever!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Had a fruitful day.  Shrek decided he didn't care for the 3-wheel bike he bought last year and thought he would use it as a trade-in on a 2-wheeler.  The bike shop gave him $259 off a new bicycle!!!!  We were floored.  I thought we were pushing it asking for $200...the guy told us that wasn't enough.   Not only that, Shrek had picked out a bike that was $550, while he was testing it the salesman asked if we minded if he showed us another bike that looked like it would be more comfortable for Shrek.  Of course we didn't mind.  He brought the other bike out, adjusted the seat and sent Shrek off, he looked much more comfortable, sitting up straight, not all hunched over.  We decided to take that bike instead and were thanking him for the suggestion.  The next best part...the alternate bike was $130 cheaper than the bike Shrek had picked in the first place.  The guy had OFFERED us a bike that was cheaper than the first pick...who does this sort of thing anymore?  He asked me how my bike was doing and I told him it was fantastic, but I still hadn't got the fenders put on.  He told me to bring in the fenders and the bike and they would put them on for me...for free!!!
> 
> Every time I go into this shop I end up even more impressed than the last time I was in...Love these Guys!
> 
> Big Sky Bikes  on South Avenue...the best place ever!



Fantastic!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had a fruitful day.  Shrek decided he didn't care for the 3-wheel bike he bought last year and thought he would use it as a trade-in on a 2-wheeler.  The bike shop gave him $259 off a new bicycle!!!!  We were floored.  I thought we were pushing it asking for $200...the guy told us that wasn't enough.   Not only that, Shrek had picked out a bike that was $550, while he was testing it the salesman asked if we minded if he showed us another bike that looked like it would be more comfortable for Shrek.  Of course we didn't mind.  He brought the other bike out, adjusted the seat and sent Shrek off, he looked much more comfortable, sitting up straight, not all hunched over.  We decided to take that bike instead and were thanking him for the suggestion.  The next best part...the alternate bike was $130 cheaper than the bike Shrek had picked in the first place.  The guy had OFFERED us a bike that was cheaper than the first pick...who does this sort of thing anymore?  He asked me how my bike was doing and I told him it was fantastic, but I still hadn't got the fenders put on.  He told me to bring in the fenders and the bike and they would put them on for me...for free!!!
> 
> Every time I go into this shop I end up even more impressed than the last time I was in...Love these Guys!
> 
> Big Sky Bikes  on South Avenue...the best place ever!



I find it surprising that more stores don't figure out this one. They have made you a happy, loyal customer. Next time that guy says that the more expensive thing is worth buying, you will believe him.

I used to buy men's clothing for my ex DH at a store called Sunshine Garment. I wish they hadn't closed (the owners retired). They had it down. They didn't bug you while you were looking, but the instant you looked around for help, someone was there. They told us not to spend the extra for a name brand raincoat, that the less known Canadian made one was just as good. They could also explain why one pair of woollen dress pants was worth twice as much as a different brand. It had to do with the length of the fibres and less pilling. Heck, this was a store where people bargained on the prices. I'm not any good at that. So, they gave us free stuff to make up for the fact that we hadn't bargained down the prices. 

I told all my friends to shop there.


----------



## Andy M.

PF, that's great service!  You're lucky to have them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like them so much, I don't care if I'm spending that $ or 2 more for a similar item at Wal-mart.  Nothing goes on our bikes but what we buy in their shop.  I need to get Shrek a rear view mirror and he's going to want a basket of some sort.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like them so much, I don't care if I'm spending that $ or 2 more for a similar item at Wal-mart. Nothing goes on our bikes but what we buy in their shop. I need to get Shrek a rear view mirror and he's going to want a basket of some sort.


 
When I was a kid, I loved my bike. It was a Columbia. All my babysitting money went on the bike. I had a big light, a basket on the front and saddle baskets over the rear fender, mirrors on each side. And I washed that bike like you would a new car every week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When I was a kid, I loved my bike. It was a Columbia. All my babysitting money went on the bike. I had a big light, a basket on the front and saddle baskets over the rear fender, mirrors on each side. And I washed that bike like you would a new car every week.



I bought my bike seat a shower cap...


----------



## taxlady

I'm playing with our new sphygmomanometer. We went to the doctor today for our annual physicals. My blood pressure is normal, yay! The doctor had a hard time believing it had been up to 185/105. DH's blood pressure is a little high, but not nearly as bad as the reading he took at the pharmacy. Doc said that the machines at the pharmacy often give wrong readings for people with large arms, like DH. She wants him to take his BP every week for eight weeks and then come back. She wants to see if it is trending.

We could go to the CLSC (Centre Local de Services Communautaires, in English that's: local community service centre) and get it measured free of charge, but what a nuisance. Probably would have to wait an hour every time. DH would have to take the bus or I would have to drive him. Okay, half hour walk if the weather is nice.

The sphygmomanometer was $61 at Costco. It's electronic and automatic, so it's easy to use. Doesn't need a stethoscope. It "fits both standard & large arms". Man, that cuff is long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm playing with our new sphygmomanometer. We went to the doctor today for our annual physicals. My blood pressure is normal, yay! The doctor had a hard time believing it had been up to 185/105. DH's blood pressure is a little high, but not nearly as bad as the reading he took at the pharmacy. Doc said that the machines at the pharmacy often give wrong readings for people with large arms, like DH. She wants him to take his BP every week for eight weeks and then come back. She wants to see if it is trending.
> 
> We could go to the CLSC (Centre Local de Services Communautaires, in English that's: local community service centre) and get it measured free of charge, but what a nuisance. Probably would have to wait an hour every time. DH would have to take the bus or I would have to drive him. Okay, half hour walk if the weather is nice.
> 
> The sphygmomanometer was $61 at Costco. It's electronic and automatic, so it's easy to use. Doesn't need a stethoscope. It "fits both standard & large arms". Man, that cuff is long.



I have several different cuffs, automatic to manual.  I was able to teach Shrek how to check his own with the manual...then he found a digital and has never looked back.  I like the automatic because I can check my own without trying to hold on to the stethoscope, too.

We each have our own, it was getting confusing trying to remember to change the one back and forth between us for accurate readings.  Mine hooks to the computer and will give me any sort of graph I like to see my trends.  My doc likes it because he can read it, too.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought my bike seat a shower cap...


 
That's delightful.  And I am still laughing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> That's delightful.  And I am still laughing.



It keeps the seat dry, the sun off of it and they were cheap!


----------



## tinlizzie

Between PF's nice story about the Honest John salesman and looking at several pages of "Today's Funny,"*  I'm ready to start the day with a smile.  Belly laughs are good medicine.
*especially the cat on the roomba


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been awake since 0230, when Shrek kicked me in his sleep, I finally gave up at 0430 and crawled out of bed.

At least I THINK he was asleep...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just got back from a job interview. Some snuggle time with the hubby and then I need to fill out some more job apps. Also need to do some dishes.


----------



## taxlady

I'm heading out to Swedish Auto to pick up my new (used) car. I hope everything is working right this time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm heading out to Swedish Auto to pick up my new (used) car. I hope everything is working right this time.



Me, too!  Good Luck!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me, too!  Good Luck!


Add me to the list as well!  Do we get pictures?!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me, too!  Good Luck!





LPBeier said:


> Add me to the list as well!  Do we get pictures?!



Thanks ladies. It hasn't done its trick for two days. It behaved on the way home.

I have to figure out a name for it. Stirling says it's a girl car. Most Volvos are boy cars  because they have this on the grill:







This picture was taken at the place I bought it.


----------



## Andy M.

Just call it "my car"


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Just call it "my car"



Cars have to have names. You have a different relationship with a car that has a name. You notice things going wrong sooner and get them fixed. All of my cars have had names. I'm sure cars with names last longer (if they aren't in a collision).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks ladies. It hasn't done its trick for two days. It behaved on the way home.
> 
> I have to figure out a name for it. Stirling says it's a girl car. Most Volvos are boy cars  because they have this on the grill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was taken at the place I bought it.



From: Sylvia | meaning of Sylvia | name Sylvia
*Sylvia* \s-lvia, syl-via\ as a girl's name is pronounced _SIL-vee-ah_. It is of Latin origin, and the meaning of Sylvia is "woods, forest". The Latin form *Silvia* was more popular for centuries until recently. Rhea *Silvia* was an ancient nature goddess, mother to the twin founders of Rome, Romulus and Remus. Shakespeare used the name *Silvia* for the love interest in his play "Two Gentlemen of Verona", probably intending to give the impression of a typical Italian girl though the name has come to be regarded as an English name.


----------



## taxlady

I'm pretty sure this car will have Swedish or Danish name. 

Hmm, Latin wouldn't be inappropriate. Volvo means I roll in Latin.


----------



## vitauta

all my volvos have been girls, and i've had three of them.--also, my vw's, toyotas, subarus, mazdas, toyotas, pontiacs and chevies--all girls.  they all have had names, though not necessarily 'girly' names....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm pretty sure this car will have Swedish or Danish name.
> 
> Hmm, Latin wouldn't be inappropriate. Volvo means I roll in Latin.



I was going by her color (Silver) and found it fortuitous that the wood goddess was the mother of twin boys, allowing her to wear an amulet that depicts the males.

Brynhilde, Freydis, Haldana, Hela, Hildur, Idona, Jord, Magna, Mildri

Mista - female  Greyfell - male   These are the two I like the best.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm waiting for Mark to get back from working out, so I can start dinner.  Hotdogs with onion rings don't take that long, but it's nice to get a head start.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Puttanesca sauce is starting to smell really good.  I picked up some bow-tie pasta to go with it.'

Got the fenders on my bike, Shrek and I rode for about 5 miles.  Riding outside is a lot different than riding the recumbent in the living room.


----------



## Addie

I just finished watching the National Geographic Special, Fenway Park on PBS. I have to admit, it caught the feeling why Bostonians feel about Fenway Park the way they do. The Park is 100 years old. The oldest baseball park in either league. If you have a major league in your city or state, you should watch it. I am a Bostonian and I love Fenway Park. I found myself welling up more than once. And I can say, I have been to Fenway Park. I was 17 and a new bride. My husband took me and for $2.00 we got to sit in the bleachers. Son #1 does repair work for a man that owns a lot of properties. He has a box seat and every time Boston plays the Yankees, my son  goes to see the game usinig his pass. Free! I should ask him to take me sometiime. I can use The Ride and take him as my caregiver and he rides free. Then he gets me into the game free.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Puttanesca sauce is starting to smell really good. I picked up some bow-tie pasta to go with it.'
> 
> Got the fenders on my bike, Shrek and I rode for about 5 miles. Riding outside is a lot different than riding the recumbent in the living room.


 
It is really a workout if you are riding into the wind. Good for the heart though. I asked Winthrop about bike riding. They looked at my two heads and nixed the idea instantly. Balance is the problem. I have vertigo and never know when it will strike.


----------



## Andy M.

Making my first batch of bagels with the repaired Kitchen Aid.  I cut the recipe down from 18 to 12 bagels per batch and I'm making two batches today.  That should reduce the strain on the mixer and give me 33% more bagels too.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> It is really a workout if you are riding into the wind. Good for the heart though. I asked Winthrop about bike riding. They looked at my two heads and nixed the idea instantly. Balance is the problem. I have vertigo and never know when it will strike.


I suffer from a form of vertigo myself, Addie, and it is no fun.  At least with mine it comes in spells ("crystals" in my inner ear become go out of alignment and I have to do some exercises or go to the specialist to get it fixed depending on the severity).

But when it happens I have to make sure I  always use my cane (even inside), don't drive and be careful getting up and down, turning, etc.


----------



## kadesma

Oh lord I'm tring to get use to reading glasses. I forget there on and wonder why I feel dizzy. This is making me crazy but it's worth it to see. now to get the right eye done, get through the eye drops 4 a day  or more eye patch at night and I'll be me again
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is rushing me to get going this morning for a bike ride.  Since I didn't sleep the night before, I slept soundly last night for 9.5 hours.  Now it's rush, rush, rush.


----------



## taxlady

I really should bring my bicycle for a tune up. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and I rode for 45 minutes.  Have to do short times with him, until he can ride further.  Baby steps!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I suffer from a form of vertigo myself, Addie, and it is no fun. At least with mine it comes in spells ("crystals" in my inner ear become go out of alignment and I have to do some exercises or go to the specialist to get it fixed depending on the severity).
> 
> But when it happens I have to make sure I always use my cane (even inside), don't drive and be careful getting up and down, turning, etc.


 
Vertigo is no fun for anyone. The first attack I had was on a boat in the middle of Boston Harbor. It was July 4th and they were turning around the Constitution. (Old Ironsides) When the boat is in the middle of the harbor, no boats are allowed to run their engines or move until she is back in her berth. The aircraft carrier JFK was in  port and they traded gun salutes. By then I was in full vertigo condition. Very, very sick. I was laying on the deck throwing up with sunstroke and a second degree sunburn. My sister had wet down a sheet and covered me. Vertigo, sunstroke, and severe sunburn. They had to radio the Coast Guard to airlit me off the boat. I was in the hospital for four days. three and a half of them I don't remember. Later on the fourth night, they felt I was well enough to go home. I was so weak from the dry heaves. Now I cannot look at tall buildings, tilt my head backwards, turn my body or head too quickly, or move too quickly if I am throwing up for any reason. Any of these activities will bring on a full blown episode of vertigo. And when I do get hit with one, I go right down on the ground. but I now recognize the first signs and have time to get one of my meds into me. There have been a couple of times one of my kids have walked in and found me on the floor laying in my own vomit. I can only get out the word "vertigo." They  get down to business and clean me up right on the floor, change my clothes, wash me down and get one of my pills into me. As soon as I felt well enough I managed to keep my head still while I crawled into bed. I wouldn't wish vertigo on anyones ex-husband or wife. 

I was born with ear problems along with other stuff. At three months I had to have my mastoids removed. So it is no wonder I have vertigo.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I rode for 45 minutes. Have to do short times with him, until he can ride further. Baby steps!


 
When I was pregnant with my fifth child, we lived in Texas and out by the city limits. There was no public transportation and I didn't drive. So I used to borrow the kids bike. On school days they would have to ride double. I needed a bike to go shopping. Little by little I was able to increase the distance I could ride. I eventually got up to ten miles in one day. By then I was also in my seventh month and being only 4'8", I carried quite low. The tummy was getting in the way  of my pedaling. And it was becoming a strain on my tummy muscles. So I had to quit bike riding. Unfortunately,  have never been bike riding since. And I miss it.


----------



## Addie

So Son #2 is supposed to come next Sunday and clean the kitchen. I had planned on making stuffed pork chops with the bone in. None available at the supermarket. So Son #1 is going to take a look around and try to find them elsewhere for me. But I  picked up some 26/30 frozen shrimp for a backup plan. I will make some Alfredo Parm with Angel Hair Pasta. Otherwise it will be the stuffed chops with mashed taters and gravy. Broccoli on the side. No dessert. Neither one of us needs the extra calories. Well, maybe some scratch chocolate pudding. 

My girlfriend in Atlanta called me after 11 last night. She is definitely not a baker. She needed to know how to make buttercream frosting. It took me 45 minutes before she got the directions right. Either I am a lousy teacher, or ..... I hate to say it. Then she wanted to know how to color coconut. That one was easy. Or so I thought. I have done that so many times, I have lost count. But then again it took a while to make her understand. Hopefully she will call me tonight letting me know that all turned out just great. I am going to suggest the next time she head out the door to her local bakery. When it comes to baking, she needs someone right at her side. She is intimidated by the expression, "baking is a science." I don't think science was not her best subject in school.


----------



## taxlady

We decided it was time for cocktails, so DH is having Amarula and I'm having a dry martini.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We made the mistake of walking into a bakery when we were hungry...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We made the mistake of walking into a bakery when we were hungry...





Do tell.


----------



## Addie

Son #1 came by with Teddy Bear around 5 p.m. for a visit. He took care of some chores for me and I then settled down to watch some TV. Next thing I know it is 9 p.m. I fell aleep.


----------



## Dawgluver

What the heck happened to today?  Where did it go?

Didn't do much today other than cook some stuff and go for a walk.  Now it's almost time for news and SNL.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do tell.



Chocolate-Chocolate Chip Muffins, Carrot Muffins with Cream Cheese Icing, Ginger Cookies with Lemon Icing and Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip cookies.  I decided since it was a holiday weekend (and my blood draws were yesterday) that I would just eat whatever.  Take 2 Metformin and call the doctor in the morning...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> What the heck happened to today? Where did it go?
> 
> Didn't do much today other than cook some stuff and go for a walk. Now it's almost time for news and SNL.


 
That's what I said. I went to the church this morning to drop off some food for the food bank. Then I cam home. Son #1 showed up, did some chores for me. I settled down to watch some TV. The next thng I know it is 9 p.m. Now it is time for the news. Where the heck did the day go? I had some great plans for today and got nothing done. I have some laundry that needs folding. I can do that sitting down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What the heck happened to today?  Where did it go?
> 
> Didn't do much today other than cook some stuff and go for a walk.  Now it's almost time for news and SNL.



I agree, today went much too fast!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Chocolate-Chocolate Chip Muffins, Carrot Muffins with Cream Cheese Icing, Ginger Cookies with Lemon Icing and Peanut Butter Chocolate Chip cookies. I decided since it was a holiday weekend (and my blood draws were yesterday) that I would just eat whatever. Take 2 Metformin and call the doctor in the morning...


 
I know that feeling I have to go to my daughter's for dinner tomorrow. I hope I can eat something. The doctor has taken me off glipizide all together. Since I am not eating, he doesn't want me on it until we get this problem solved. But I think I found the answer. This has happened twice before. Librbrax solved the problem. My stomach just won't take any food. This has been going on since I had the Norovirus attack. Just like before. I was sick and once I felt better, I couldn't eat. My sugars are way too low. It is a good thing I have orange juice on hand. My A1c was 6.2. All my numbers are pefect. It is this eaing disorder that has me worried. The doctor used the word "anorexic" and it scared the living daylights out of me. 

Happy Easter everyone. Here's hoping the Easter Bunny brings you lots of eating goodies.


----------



## simonbaker

We had a nice Easter weekend.  With dh's mother's passing this past month we decided to rent a nearby lodge in the area for everyone to get together.  We brought the turkey, ham & mashed potatoes/gravy, then everyone brought something. It was a good feeling to get everyone together. Then, we drove up to my mom's & spent the night, nice to see 1 of my brothers & 1 sister.  We got back home about 4:00 p.m.  Bucked the strong winds all the way home on the interstate.  Slept for 3 hours, felt pretty good.  Ordered calzones for supper. It's about time to get to bed to get back to the regular grind, early, tomorrow morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> We had a nice Easter weekend.  With dh's mother's passing this past month we decided to rent a nearby lodge in the area for everyone to get together.  We brought the turkey, ham & mashed potatoes/gravy, then everyone brought something. It was a good feeling to get everyone together. Then, we drove up to my mom's & spent the night, nice to see 1 of my brothers & 1 sister.  We got back home about 4:00 p.m.  Bucked the strong winds all the way home on the interstate.  Slept for 3 hours, felt pretty good.  Ordered calzones for supper. It's about time to get to bed to get back to the regular grind, early, tomorrow morning.



So glad you had some time to relax and enjoy family, SB!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We had a nice Easter weekend. With dh's mother's passing this past month we decided to rent a nearby lodge in the area for everyone to get together. We brought the turkey, ham & mashed potatoes/gravy, then everyone brought something. It was a good feeling to get everyone together. Then, we drove up to my mom's & spent the night, nice to see 1 of my brothers & 1 sister. We got back home about 4:00 p.m. Bucked the strong winds all the way home on the interstate. Slept for 3 hours, felt pretty good. Ordered calzones for supper. It's about time to get to bed to get back to the regular grind, early, tomorrow morning.


 
Our family has done that a couple of times. The whole fam damily. Right down to the smallest baby. Only we had it catered. We rented a hall and a DJ. The only thing missing was beds for everyone to take a nap after eating too much. 

Then one summer we had a family BBQ and the pool lost a lot of water from all the splashing. Then last summer all my kids and their kids got together at my daughter's house for a BBQ and swimming in the pool. It is a nice feeling when the family is all together.


----------



## LPBeier

I am in hyper multi-tasking mode.  I need to get the pot roast for tomorrow's meal ready in the crock and in the fridge so I can start it tomorrow before I go to my class, and have the veggies and instructions ready for DH when he gets up (he will eat it for lunch and then leave it for me for dinner.

I also need to make his sandwiches and snacks for work as I won't be home before he leaves, and make some "everything free" muffins for breakfast.

I have to do two laundry transfers and hang up the non-dryer clothes, empty and refill the dishwasher, have the garbage ready for when DH gets home and will take it out, and finish my homework.

It is 7:44 and I have to be in bed by 9:30 

And I wonder why I have to go to a pain clinic 

Oh, I almost forgot!  I have to get out my Canuck flags and go put the first one on my car.  Stanley Cup here we come!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on the Chili Challenge, writing up my lists and composing a post.  Watching "listening" to The Voice.  Tonight The Voice has been fairly underwhelming with only two notable vocals thus far.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished watching the Red Sox win their first of the season.  

Looking forward to the Boston Bruins REPEATING as Stanley Cup Champions.


----------



## Orryette

Finally finished cleaning up the rental we moved out of, waiting to hear back from the real estate to see if it's up to 'their' standards. It better be, worked my fingers to the bone, ok so mayb not the bone but I have cuts on my poor fingers! 

But was worried about our new place having a ceramic cooktop not gas as iv never used that and have always sworn by gas but I was pleasantly surprised. Have only cooked spag Bol so far but still happy  yay me 

Hope everyone is well


----------



## simonbaker

Just got done at work. It feels good sitting in the recliner for awhile . I need to figure out what to make for supper. I have some hamburger out, any ideas?


----------



## taxlady

I'll be heading off to supper with a client at a Greek restaurant. Limited resto choices, since he is a vegetarian and I don't like most vegetarian restos.


----------



## blissful

simonbaker said:


> Just got done at work. It feels good sitting in the recliner for awhile . I need to figure out what to make for supper. I have some hamburger out, any ideas?



I'll take this as a challenge. Whip up some mashed potatoes, real or instant, doesn't matter.
Salt the baking pan, put down some burgers, top with a slice or piece of cheese, surround and top with mash potatoes, bake until the potatoes get a little crust on them. 10 minutes before taking out of the oven, top with ketchup.
Hamburger top hats.
I don't know why they are so good, I just know they ARE so good.


----------



## simonbaker

blissful said:


> I'll take this as a challenge. Whip up some mashed potatoes, real or instant, doesn't matter.
> Salt the baking pan, put down some burgers, top with a slice or piece of cheese, surround and top with mash potatoes, bake until the potatoes get a little crust on them. 10 minutes before taking out of the oven, top with ketchup.
> Hamburger top hats.
> I don't know why they are so good, I just know they ARE so good.


 Thanks!  Great idea..sounds like supper to me.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished off my taxes and filed electronically.  

Boy do I _*HATE!!! *_ doing taxes.


----------



## blissful

Andy M. said:


> Just finished off my taxes and filed electronically.
> 
> Boy do I _*HATE!!! *_ doing taxes.



I have yet to do mine YET!!! The thing is.....my taxes pay for my freedom, freedom to own land and a house, freedom to work where I want, if I could find a job, freedom to bear fire arms, if I had any, and most importantly, FREE SPEEC.....h
shush little one, you haven't paid your taxes yet!


----------



## blissful

blissful said:


> I have yet to do mine YET!!! The thing is.....my taxes pay for my freedom, freedom to own land and a house, freedom to work where I want, if I could find a job, freedom to bear fire arms, if I had any, and most importantly, FREE SPEEC.....h
> shush little one, you haven't paid your taxes yet!


Wow my big brother is so attentive.


----------



## Andy M.

blissful said:


> ...my taxes pay for my freedom, freedom to own land and a house, freedom to work where I want, if I could find a job, freedom to bear fire arms, if I had any, and most importantly, FREE SPEEC.....h...



I agree.  I understand I have to pay taxes.  That's not the issue.  I just don't like preparing the tax returns.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

blissful said:
			
		

> Wow my big brother is so attentive.



Huh?


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Just finished off my taxes and filed electronically.
> 
> Boy do I HATE!!!  doing taxes.



I did ours this past weekend.  For some reason, the program I used wouldn't let me file electronically, even though that's what I've done before.  It kept wiping out my info and I had to keep reentering.  It took hours.  I was apoplectic!  Finally just printed the form, went with the mail in a check option, and sent off a scathing email to TaxAct.  Will use a different program next year!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Just finished watching the Red Sox win their first of the season.
> 
> Looking forward to the Boston Bruins REPEATING as Stanley Cup Champions.


Happy about the Red Sox win. 

Laughing about the thought of the Bruins winning another cup.

You know, Andy there are a few journalists in Eastern Canada who are predicting the Bruins don't make it out of the first round.....and Eastern Canada HATES the Canucks so you know it isn't about that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wondering why I always volunteer to do things at work...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering why I always volunteer to do things at work...


Because you are one of the sweetest people on the planet!


----------



## Chef Munky

Wishing I hadn't started prepping the kitchen walls, ceiling and cabinets for a complete overhaul. 

I'm tired, started this job over a week ago and I'm still not done.
Thinking WE don't need no stinkin' paint. Who cares what the cabinets look like. Ah well at least I'm getting rid of appliances and such that I don't need packed up ready to donate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Because you are one of the sweetest people on the planet!



Thank you, LP!

I need to see if it's going to count against my regular hours...see if I can get back up to 40 by doing this job.  It's what I get for knowing how to order supplies...now I get to teach everyone, after I fix and organize their supply rooms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Wishing I hadn't started prepping the kitchen walls, ceiling and cabinets for a complete overhaul.
> 
> I'm tired, started this job over a week ago and I'm still not done.
> Thinking WE don't need no stinkin' paint. Who cares what the cabinets look like. Ah well at least I'm getting rid of appliances and such that I don't need packed up ready to donate.



I know how that is...I want to thin somethings, but just don't have the energy.  I've got several things started, like closets, but none of them finished.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Happy about the Red Sox win.
> 
> Laughing about the thought of the Bruins winning another cup.
> 
> You know, Andy there are a few journalists in Eastern Canada who are predicting the Bruins don't make it out of the first round.....and Eastern Canada HATES the Canucks so you know it isn't about that!




You should be crying about the thought that the Bruins will win another cup.  Although, they probably won't see the Canucks on the way...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Thank you, LP!
> 
> I need to see if it's going to count against my regular hours...see if I can get back up to 40 by doing this job.  It's what I get for knowing how to order supplies...now I get to teach everyone, after I fix and organize their supply rooms.



Sigh.  No good deed goes unpunished.  Hope you get the hours, PF!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I agree.  I understand I have to pay taxes.  That's not the issue.  I just don't like preparing the tax returns.



One of these days North America will do it the same way as in Europe. In Denmark and Germany and probably other European countries, the government sends you a tax form already filled in. You just check that it's alright and add any info that they didn't already have.

Revenu Quebec is working on it. They are doing it for some of the simplest tax returns already.

It seems so silly to have to fill in info from information slips that the government already got electronically.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know how that is...I want to thin somethings, but just don't have the energy.  I've got several things started, like closets, but none of them finished.


I know.  I really want to start work on this place but don't know where to start and am afraid of not finishing.  Well actually in some cases it would be not finishing what wasn't previously finished!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I know.  I really want to start work on this place but don't know where to start and am afraid of not finishing.  Well actually in some cases it would be not finishing what wasn't previously finished!



I'm seriously thinking of hiring an organizer to help me get rid of stuff and organize the stuff I do want/have to keep.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm seriously thinking of hiring an organizer to help me get rid of stuff and organize the stuff I do want/have to keep.


in pain management class today we had to list changes we wanted to make in our lives and my top one was bringing more structure and organization to my life.  

I have a friend who helps organize your space for $15.00 an hour.  Only trouble is she is here in Surrey, but I am sure if you threw in room, board and airfare she would come and help you.  She really gets brutal though - I have found myself sneaking things out of the "give away" and "throw away" piles - sometimes she finds them other times she doesn't .


----------



## Zhizara

simonbaker said:


> Just got done at work. It feels good sitting in the recliner for awhile . I need to figure out what to make for supper. I have some hamburger out, any ideas?



Simple... a hamburger.  Take it easy, SB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> in pain management class today we had to list changes we wanted to make in our lives and my top one was bringing more structure and organization to my life.
> 
> I have a friend who helps organize your space for $15.00 an hour.  Only trouble is she is here in Surrey, but I am sure if you threw in room, board and airfare she would come and help you.  She really gets brutal though - I have found myself sneaking things out of the "give away" and "throw away" piles - sometimes she finds them other times she doesn't .



It may be odd, but I have things stashed that I love and Shrek can't tolerate.  Things like some quilts and bedspreads that were "too frilly" for him.  So yeah, I haven't looked at or used them for some time...but one of these days, when I've become the crazy cat lady and am without my Ogre, I would like to be using these things.  I am sure that any organizer that came in would be getting rid of these types of things first.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It may be odd, but I have things stashed that I love and Shrek can't tolerate.  Things like some quilts and bedspreads that were "too frilly" for him.  So yeah, I haven't looked at or used them for some time...but one of these days, when I've become the crazy cat lady and am without my Ogre, I would like to be using these things.  I am sure that any organizer that came in would be getting rid of these types of things first.



I will listen to an organizer, but I'm not agreeing to obey. This is going to be made clear upfront.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What I need is someone to agree with me on what I'm keeping and what I want to get rid of and then convince Shrek...


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It may be odd, but I have things stashed that I love and Shrek can't tolerate.  Things like some quilts and bedspreads that were "too frilly" for him.  So yeah, I haven't looked at or used them for some time...but one of these days, when I've become the crazy cat lady and am without my Ogre, I would like to be using these things.  I am sure that any organizer that came in would be getting rid of these types of things first.



Wait until you're really mad at him and redecorate.  it will make you feel good, and independent, and maybe, just maybe, he'll like it, or at least respect you for your taste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Wait until you're really mad at him and redecorate.  it will make you feel good, and independent, and maybe, just maybe, he'll like it, or at least respect you for your taste.



Where do you think all the quilts came from in the first place...me finally trying to say, "I want/like this!"  The last one I got, he liked the design but didn't like how it felt, "It's too stiff..."


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Where do you think all the quilts came from in the first place...me finally trying to say, "I want/like this!" The last one I got, he liked the design but didn't like how it felt, "It's too stiff..."


 
Fabric softener will fix that. And extra dose if necessary. For Shrek silly, not the quilt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Fabric softener will fix that. And extra dose if necessary. For Shrek silly, not the quilt.



LOL!  I've washed it twice now with extra fabric softener, he's still not happy with it.  I have it bundled up nicely in the closet.  I will get some use of it, sooner or later.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I've washed it twice now with extra fabric softener, he's still not happy with it.  I have it bundled up nicely in the closet.  I will get some use of it, sooner or later.


I managed to get my way How you ask????  The guest bedroom now has my fav quilt and pillows, and we don't say a word it would mean black and blue boo boos!!!We each have our likes and dislikes but we've learned to accept each others likes and dislike. it's an or else situation here. Love me love my quilt.
ma


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have been attempting to sign up for Facebook at the request of some younger family members.  What a pain!  It thinks I am someone in a distant foreign land!  I guess I am too old to understand these things.  I think I will just fuhgettaboutit!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I have been attempting to sign up for Facebook at the request of some younger family members.  What a pain!  It thinks I am someone in a distant foreign land!  I guess I am too old to understand these things.  I think I will just fuhgettaboutit!



Sounds like a good idea. Facebook is a massive invasion of privacy, most of which is hard to know about.

When you join Facebook, you aren't the consumer, you and your personal info are the product (what Facebook sells to advertisers).


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from eating at a chinese buffet. I ate way to much.  Bedtime will be early tonight.


----------



## Rocklobster

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from eating at a chinese buffet. I ate way to much.  Bedtime will be early tonight.



Eating too much is mandatory at Chinese Buffets. You did what you were supposed to do.

Hockey playoffs started tonight. I usually watch for a week or two until the weather gets nice, or the Canadian teams all get beat out. Whatever comes first.


----------



## Rocklobster

Aunt Bea said:


> I have been attempting to sign up for Facebook at the request of some younger family members.  What a pain!  It thinks I am someone in a distant foreign land!  I guess I am too old to understand these things.  I think I will just fuhgettaboutit!



I would hang in there if I were you. My mom is 77 and she enjoys keeping in touch with all of us. There are three generations all connected. She plays games, enters contests and messages her kids and grand kids. She still hasn't figured it all out yet, but enough to go on and check every night for a couple of minutes to catch up on the days events.....there are lots of privacy concerns about facebook, but, I honestly have never had a problem, nor do I know anybody who has ever had a problem because of their association with facebook. I think it is in their best intrest to keep things secure, because if there were any kind of scandal, they would lose millions of members emmediately...

But, of course, that is all up to you.


----------



## simonbaker

Rocklobster said:


> Eating too much is mandatory at Chinese Buffets. You did what you were supposed to do.
> 
> Hockey playoffs started tonight. I usually watch for a week or two until the weather gets nice, or the Canadian teams all get beat out. Whatever comes first.


 Thanks for the support, I am feeling pretty guilty about it but you make me feel better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I would hang in there if I were you. My mom is 77 and she enjoys keeping in touch with all of us. There are three generations all connected. She plays games, enters contests and messages her kids and grand kids. She still hasn't figured it all out yet, but enough to go on and check every night for a couple of minutes to catch up on the days events.....there are lots of privacy concerns about facebook, but, I honestly have never had a problem, nor do I know anybody who has ever had a problem because of their association with facebook. I think it is in their best intrest to keep things secure, because if there were any kind of scandal, they would lose millions of members emmediately...
> 
> But, of course, that is all up to you.



+1

My inlaws are amazing, they're in their 80s and keep up at a minimal way on FB.


----------



## babetoo

i have been on face book for sometime. i don't feel threatened about it. i talk to friends, boost the humane soc. and other causes. take a chance , Bea. i think it is safe enough.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well, I finally figured out how to sign up for Facebook!

It is really for my nieces and nephews to keep me posted on the things they are doing with kids and family.  I have a picture in my mind that it will be like one of those  never ending Christmas letters, we'll see!

I got a call and a series of emails from my accountant, the income tax is finally finished!  My total tax liability this year was $9.00!  It cost me a small fortune to find out that I owe $9.00 and I am sure that it will cost the government just as much as it did me to process the files, no wonder the country is going broke!  

Off to the farmers market this morning, hoping to find some locally grown asparagus and some salad fixins!


----------



## Rocklobster

Tuning up my drumkit for a job tonight.  Every so often we get a unique job like this sort of thing.  We play a birthday party for some artist in his studio on an island up near Alagonquin Park. I think we have to load our gear in a boat, or something. We have been invited to go early for potluck. You don't have to ask me twice....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just waking up and thinking on a bike route for the day.  I was going to the farmer's market, but it's not open until the middle of may.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea, we knew you could do it!

I'm contemplating crockpotting the ham that's taking up so much space in the fridge.


----------



## Katie H

Recovering...but in a good way.

We just had a few hours visit from Glenn's daughter and family from Lexington.  They had a new baby daughter about a month ago so we saw her for the first time today.  She's beautiful and an awesomely good baby.  Their other daughter, just turned two, is so much fun and a very good big sister.

I made breakfast of all kinds of waffles...Mickey Mouse waffles, waffles shaped like pigs, cows, chickens and barns, waffles that looked like roses.  You name it.  Of course, the two-year-old HAD to have a Mickey waffle.  Her mom and dad loved the barnyard critter ones.  Breakfast was a blast!!

For several hours the house was tossed with toys, dolls and stuffed animals.  The oldest daughter, Wells, is beginning to talk a blue streak and amazingly articulate for her age.  We all played our brains out and are ready for a nap.


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds wonderful, Katie!  I love two year olds!

I am trying to keep awake so I can get something done while DH is at a work course.  I have having a lot of body pain right now which is normal after a couple of weeks in my pain program - as I haven't kept up with fitness over the last few months and am now doing regular work ours there, not to mention taking the stairs up and down all Thursday at the hospital and commuter train.  I need to come up with a happy medium of how many staircases per day.

So I am doing little sorting and cleaning projects alternated with rest.


----------



## Andy M.

Warm weather is her so SO is out in the garden.  I was commissioned to cut down a dead sapling.  Sadly, I had a small hand saw.  Found out I was sadly out of shape.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have just woke up from an unplanned nap.  Guess I'm not going to get much done today.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have just woke up from an unplanned nap.  Guess I'm not going to get much done today.



Well, you got the nap done!  Way to go!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have just woke up from an unplanned nap.  Guess I'm not going to get much done today.


I had one of those too. Too bad we couldn't get together in our dreams!


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Eating too much is mandatory at Chinese Buffets. You did what you were supposed to do.
> 
> Hockey playoffs started tonight. I usually watch for a week or two until the weather gets nice, or the Canadian teams all get beat out. Whatever comes first.


 
Boston is in overtime. I get too nervous watching it. I just go back every few minutes to check the score.


----------



## simonbaker

I should have mowed the lawn today but the rain came before I could get to it.  Maybe tomorrow.....


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I should have mowed the lawn today but the rain came before I could get to it. Maybe tomorrow.....


 
Get a goat and rfelax.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have just woke up from an unplanned nap.  Guess I'm not going to get much done today.



Had one myself. Must be something floating around in the Mother Ship. 

It's been one hectic month here. I've just been beat.
Plan on taking one tomorrow to. It's going to be our 23rd Wedding Anniversary. I'll be up early making hubby something nice for dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:
			
		

> Had one myself. Must be something floating around in the Mother Ship.
> 
> It's been one hectic month here. I've just been beat.
> Plan on taking one tomorrow to. It's going to be our 23rd Wedding Anniversary. I'll be up early making hubby something nice for dinner.



Happy anniversary, Munky and spouse of Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

Dawgluver said:


> Happy anniversary, Munky and spouse of Munky!



Thank you.  I can't help but laugh about the day.
Of all days to pick we just had to pick TAX DAY!.. Oh you bet the Man's been paying the Piper every year. In more ways than one. I'll always be his best deduction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Had one myself. Must be something floating around in the Mother Ship.
> 
> It's been one hectic month here. I've just been beat.
> Plan on taking one tomorrow to. It's going to be our 23rd Wedding Anniversary. I'll be up early making hubby something nice for dinner.



Happy Anniversary Munky and Munky-Man!!  

We are doing a bike ride tomorrow, I sure hope it doesn't rain.  But, if it does, I have fenders on my bike now!!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

@ Good Morning Addie,

I wanted to mention that a Chef by the name of Fernando Del Cerro, who has One Michelin Star ( Casa José in Aranjuez, Madrid, Spain ) told me at an interview: " COOKING IS NOT A DEFINED SCIENCE AS YOU CAN ADD A BIT OF THIS AND THAT, HOWEVER, BAKING IS A SCIENCE FOR ONE MUST BE EXACT " ...

Thanks for sharing your lovely anecdote ... I believe in Culinary Courses for the basic techniques and Le Cordon Bleu truly has short term excellent courses A to Z on all types of cuisines, baking and culinary techniques ... 

One can be a fab cook, and a lousey baker or vice versa ! 

Kindest.
Have nice wkend.,
Margi.


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to do some shopping.  I need to pick up some ink cartridges & a heavier copy paper to run off the menus.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back from running around and the bike ride...it started raining as soon as we were two miles from home.  Best rain dance ever, just get on the bike.

Found a "decent" knife set for the boss, she is not a cook, but needed some knives.  I checked Goodwill and there was nothing there I would have even thought of buying.  So, I went to BB&B and got her a 15 pc, set.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back from running around and the bike ride...it started raining as soon as we were two miles from home.  Best rain dance ever, just get on the bike.
> 
> Found a "decent" knife set for the boss, she is not a cook, but needed some knives.  I checked Goodwill and there was nothing there I would have even thought of buying.  So, I went to BB&B and got her a 15 pc, set.



Make sure she gives you a penny or in this case fifteen otherwise the gift of a knife may sever your relationship!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The knives will be paid for...she gave me the  money to buy knives for her.  She's just getting more than she thought she would.


----------



## Katie H

I'm sitting here being flabbergasted.  I was just informed that I have been nominated for a "Best Costume Design" award for a costume I designed for an area theatre production.  I was asked last year to help them out with a particularly unusual costume and apparently I delivered what they wanted.

The awards function is May 5th at the theatre.  It's their equivalent of the Academy Awards.  I don't think I have a prayer of winning but it is nice to be nominated.

I'd forgotten all about making the costume.


----------



## simonbaker

Picked up a nice roast beef at the store, plans to throw it on the grill later for supper. I still have'nt got that lawn mowed....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> I'm sitting here being flabbergasted.  I was just informed that I have been nominated for a "Best Costume Design" award for a costume I designed for an area theatre production.  I was asked last year to help them out with a particularly unusual costume and apparently I delivered what they wanted.
> 
> The awards function is May 5th at the theatre.  It's their equivalent of the Academy Awards.  I don't think I have a prayer of winning but it is nice to be nominated.
> 
> I'd forgotten all about making the costume.



Congrats, Katie!  That sounds like fun!


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking a break for a few minutes.
I've been cleaning at setting up the patio & fire pit for tonight. Hubby has to work today. Had our Anniversary dinner the other night. So a drink by the pit and a quiet evening is the plan. I'm going to pay my kids to get out of the house for a while tonight. It's been gorgeous out all day. Hopefully the wind will keep away or at least down enough to be cool!
Ok, breaks over need to get my lanterns dusted & put back up.


----------



## Chef Munky

Katie H said:


> I'm sitting here being flabbergasted.  I was just informed that I have been nominated for a "Best Costume Design" award for a costume I designed for an area theatre production.  I was asked last year to help them out with a particularly unusual costume and apparently I delivered what they wanted.
> 
> The awards function is May 5th at the theatre.  It's their equivalent of the Academy Awards.  I don't think I have a prayer of winning but it is nice to be nominated.
> 
> I'd forgotten all about making the costume.



Congratulations Katie! 
That must have been some costume you made. Did you get pictures of it, before and in use of it?
I'd love to see that.


----------



## bakechef

Found out recently that our big art museum also has a huge art park as well.  I've lived in this neighborhood for quite a while and didn't know that this park existed.  We did the 2 mile hike, there is another one that is 2.5 miles, and a short one, that is one mile.

Beautiful day with great breeze.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready to do some shopping. I need to pick up some ink cartridges & a heavier copy paper to run off the menus.


 
Get card stock. Works perfectly for the job at hand. It is like index cards.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> I'm sitting here being flabbergasted. I was just informed that I have been nominated for a "Best Costume Design" award for a costume I designed for an area theatre production. I was asked last year to help them out with a particularly unusual costume and apparently I delivered what they wanted.
> 
> The awards function is May 5th at the theatre. It's their equivalent of the Academy Awards. I don't think I have a prayer of winning but it is nice to be nominated.
> 
> I'd forgotten all about making the costume.


 
Will we see you on the Red Carpet?


----------



## vitauta

way to go, katie!  recognition of one's accomplishments is always a sweet thing....


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here being flabbergasted.  I was just informed that I have been nominated for a "Best Costume Design" award for a costume I designed for an area theatre production.  I was asked last year to help them out with a particularly unusual costume and apparently I delivered what they wanted.
> 
> The awards function is May 5th at the theatre.  It's their equivalent of the Academy Awards.  I don't think I have a prayer of winning but it is nice to be nominated.
> 
> I'd forgotten all about making the costume.



That is SO COOL!  Congrats, Katie!


----------



## Katie H

Chef Munky said:


> Congratulations Katie!
> That must have been some costume you made. Did you get pictures of it, before and in use of it?
> I'd love to see that.



No.  I never thought to take any pictures.  I suppose the theatre has some somewhere.  All I can tell you is that the costume involved lots of knitted gold lame fabric.  In fact, when the house lights were out, you could still see the actress on stage.  That's how "bright" the costume was.

The running commentary was always, "Where's Shannon?"

"Oh, never mind.  I see her!"  That was with everything dark.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Worked 12 hours 3rd shift at the old job place, then been up all day with one hour of a nap. Crazy I know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> Worked 12 hours 3rd shift at the old job place, then been up all day with one hour of a nap. Crazy I know.



Oh, I hated days like that.  Really messed up my sleep schedule.


----------



## Addie

I am listening to the news about The Tintanic. 

Tomorrow is Marathon Monday. The temps are supposed to be in the low to middle 90's. Not good weather for running 26 miles. They are setting up extra medical stations. There will be a lot of dropouts along the route. 

Right now Boston is crazy. There have been activities going on for Patriots Day. It is a Massachusetts and Maine legal holiday. The Red Sox playing, the Bruins playing the playoffs for the Stanley Cup, and tourists galore. I am so glad I am not in town. I can't believe that there are idiots who make it a point to go there to be in the middle of all the craziness. Prices get jacked up. Some places are charging $3.00 and up for a bottle of cold water. The gouging police are out in full force. I remember when I was single and worked in town. I used to be part of that crazy crowd.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm not looking forward to the evening news where we will be treated to repeated shots of runners passing out on the course, being carried away on stretchers or laying down in a tent receiving medical treatment because they pushed too hard in the heat.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'm not looking forward to the evening news where we will be treated to repeated shots of runners passing out on the course, being carried away on stretchers or laying down in a tent receiving medical treatment because they pushed too hard in the heat.


 
I hear ya Andy. The Marathon it seems is the only news. The folks who run the Marathon are asking the people who don't run a marathon on a regular basis to pass it up this year. But they won't. They all think they have super human bodies.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I hear ya Andy. The Marathon it seems is the only news. The folks who run the Marathon are asking the people who don't run a marathon on a regular basis to pass it up this year. But they won't. They all think they have super human bodies.



Some of the amateurs have been training for months to run the marathon so they can say they did it.  Waiting until next year would mean training all over again.  They won't want to make that investment.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Some of the amateurs have been training for months to run the marathon so they can say they did it. Waiting until next year would mean training all over again. They won't want to make that investment.


 
A lot of them are charity runners. And then there ae the ones who are pushing a stroller of some sort. Those are the ones I would be worried about. I am also curious to see how the wheelchair entrants do. They may just fair better as they are the first ones out before the temps start climbing. I will listento the noon news to find out who won and then change the station quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eureka Marathon on the Science Fiction Channel...I will try to get my chores done.


----------



## taxlady

Procrastinating by reading posts here  I should be working on tax returns and will do that "real soon now".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Procrastinating by reading posts here  I should be working on tax returns and will do that "real soon now".



Great place to procrastinate.  I was going to get a shower, but the one episode of Eureka I missed last season was the first one up...next hour


----------



## simonbaker

Got done with work about 5:00 then I had to get up to church for a meeting.  It was nice to get home dh had a nice supper made, now he's doing the dishes.  It feels good to be sitting with my feet up but I feel a little guilty.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here contemplating a nap. I was up at about 530 this morning after working til 11pm last night. (My short change day in the middle of my rotation) I am so blankety blank tired! I still have to take one of my girls to a dance rehearsal that won't be done til 11ish and I'm supposed to be at work again by 7am. *whimper*


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I'm sitting here contemplating a nap. I was up at about 530 this morning after working til 11pm last night. (My short change day in the middle of my rotation) I am so blankety blank tired! I still have to take one of my girls to a dance rehearsal that won't be done til 11ish and I'm supposed to be at work again by 7am. *whimper*


(((hugs))) That sucks.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> (((hugs))) That sucks.



Thanks. That helped.


----------



## LPBeier

{{{{{Alix}}}}}

I am catching up on last night's Canada's Got Talent so I can watch the elimination round live tonight.  I should really watch the first show live because when I watch it the next day I feel bad that I didn't vote for someone! 

I am also finishing my homework for tomorrow.  I did my 10 minutes of cardio, my stretches, breathing exercises and just have to finish the reading - on memory and concentration!

Finally, just remembered I need to do a load of laundry for us both tomorrow.

Never a dull moment.....it is so GREAT to be able to be busy, and yet I am still taking care to pace myself.  The Motto of our pain management program is "No pain is gain!"  Think about it for a minute .


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finished with the Eureka Marathon and the season premiere...off to bed.  I must go to work, we didn't win the lottery...


----------



## buckytom

just got back from a fantastic vacation on marco island, florida. the weather was great, the food was great, and the fishing was even better.

pics to follow when i upload the camera.

we were so impressed by the island that dw convinced me to get my resume together and look for jobs in sw florida. i know it'll be a huge change, but what the heck. i can always fly to see my family and for snow vacations. it'll all come down to salary, most likely.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> just got back from a fantastic vacation on marco island, florida. the weather was great, the food was great, and the fishing was even better.
> 
> pics to follow when i upload the camera.
> 
> we were so impressed by the island that dw convinced me to get my resume together and look for jobs in sw florida. i know it'll be a huge change, but what the heck. i can always fly to see my family and for snow vacations. it'll all come down to salary, most likely.



Welcome back BT...you do know about what happens during spring training to hockey players in warmer climes, right?


----------



## TATTRAT

Welcome back, BT! Can't wait to see the pics. What kind of fishing did you get into?


Got out this morning to shoot the final flight for this behemoth. Got goose bumps watching it 






















you can view the full set here:
Flickr: tattratt2000's Photostream


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh Tatt!  Those pictures make me so sad...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow.  Bye, Discovery space station.  Welcome to the Smithsonian.

Great pics, Tat!  Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> just got back from a fantastic vacation on marco island, florida. the weather was great, the food was great, and the fishing was even better.
> 
> pics to follow when i upload the camera.
> 
> we were so impressed by the island that dw convinced me to get my resume together and look for jobs in sw florida. i know it'll be a huge change, but what the heck. i can always fly to see my family and for snow vacations. it'll all come down to salary, most likely.



Old HS/college haunt.  Glad you had a great time, BT!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reading my Penzey's catalog...they have a recipe for Blueberry Cardamom Ice Cream...


----------



## Addie

TATTRAT said:


> Welcome back, BT! Can't wait to see the pics. What kind of fishing did you get into?
> 
> 
> Got out this morning to shoot the final flight for this behemoth. Got goose bumps watching it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can view the full set here:
> Flickr: tattratt2000's Photostream


 
Those pics are breathtaking.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here at the 'puter and listening to the TV in the background. Every so often I get up to stretch and do a little cleaning. There are only a few pieces of silver in the sink. Not worth wasting hot water on. They can wait until I get more to add to them. Again, I have to empty the waste baskets. 

I noticed again they changed one of my pills. I wish they would tell me when they do this. It took me a half hour to find the one I was looking for on the net. After having two episodes with this pharmacy, one that almost killed me, I get very nervous when they make a change. I have a ritual that I have to go through every day checking the name of the  pharmacist, and checking the pills against the list and pics I have down loaded and printed from the net. I definitely don't trust them. Unfortunately, I don't have a choice of pharmacies here. It is the one that goes with the Elderly Service Plan. 

Every month they send me supplies that they think I will need. Right now I have *5,000 lancets*. I keep telling them don't send me any more, but they still come. So they are going back this week. I haven't opened any of the boxes. And I don't care if they can't use them. Maybe they will get the message. I will call when I need something. Jeesh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am sitting here at the 'puter and listening to the TV in the background. Every so often I get up to stretch and do a little cleaning. There are only a few pieces of silver in the sink. Not worth wasting hot water on. They can wait until I get more to add to them. Again, I have to empty the waste baskets.
> 
> I noticed again they changed one of my pills. I wish they would tell me when they do this. It took me a half hour to find the one I was looking for on the net. After having two episodes with this pharmacy, one that almost killed me, I get very nervous when they make a change. I have a ritual that I have to go through every day checking the name of the  pharmacist, and checking the pills against the list and pics I have down loaded and printed from the net. I definitely don't trust them. Unfortunately, I don't have a choice of pharmacies here. It is the one that goes with the Elderly Service Plan.
> 
> Every month they send me supplies that they think I will need. Right now I have *5,000 lancets*. I keep telling them don't send me any more, but they still come. So they are going back this week. I haven't opened any of the boxes. And I don't care if they can't use them. Maybe they will get the message. I will call when I need something. Jeesh.



Same thing happened to me with insulin and needles...I wasn't using them, but they kept sending them.  Luckily I had a friend whose mother could use them and she was paying out of pocket.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Same thing happened to me with insulin and needles...I wasn't using them, but they kept sending them. Luckily I had a friend whose mother could use them and she was paying out of pocket.


 
You gave me an idea. I should ask around the building if there is some one who is not in the program and is a diabetic if they could use them along with extra strips I have. Of course it will have to be the same glucometer. If I check my sugar five times a week, that is a lot for me. Some weeks I don't check it at all. So the strips are starting to build up also. Right now I have four boxes unopened with 200 strips in the four canisters. I know they must be doing a co-pay. 

I can tell when my sugars are too high. I just don't feel right. And of course a low reading is obvious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just know that pharmacies will not take the stuff back.  You can also offer it to homeless shelters.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just know that pharmacies will not take the stuff back. You can also offer it to homeless shelters.


 
I know that. I just want to make a point with them. But I just may send it over to the Pine Street Inn. It is a place where street people go at night. Or there is a place right here in my neighborhood. It for abused and homeless mothers with their children. Thanks for the thought.


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome back BT...you do know about what happens during spring training to hockey players in warmer climes, right?


 
lol, thanks princess. yes, i know, the same fate as horses on the polish water polo team. 

my boy asked about hockey in florida when we talked about moving. i hope there's a rink in the fort myers or naples area.


----------



## buckytom

TATTRAT said:


> Welcome back, BT! Can't wait to see the pics. What kind of fishing did you get into?


 
thanks, tatt. we went backwater one day for mangrove snappers, and then went out another day deep sea fishing for shark, sheepshead, blue runners, and spanish mackerel. the mackerel were hitting like crazy. we hooked up a monster bull shark that the captain estimated around 10 feet or so before it snapped a 300lb. steel leader!  i'm kinda glad we didn't bring it up to the boat, to be honest.

after the trip, the captain cleaned about 5 pounds of spanish mackerel for us which we took to a local restaurant to cook up for us. it was delicious.

we even rented a coupla rods and went surfcasting right outside the hotel every day. we caught a load of ladyfish, crevalle jacks, redfish, amber jacks, ballyhoo, and whitefish. it was really a great trip, which is why we're really considering moving. the problem's gonna be trying to find a six figure salary in paradise...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Reading all the feedback I have received on my posts ... and Collecting some recipes in process for weekend ... 

Thanks for interesting post.
Margi. 
Margi.


----------



## kezlehan

Drinking cider whilst watching man vs food before cooking my dinner


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for someone to come from Swedish Auto and pick up my car. With luck they will bring me one I can borrow.

I'm trying to work on tax returns while I wait.


----------



## justplainbill

Finishing the cleaning up (polishing and deburring) of a newly purchased 16" Weston brand stainless steel butcher saw.  The saw frame was so coarsely finished that the burrs would have torn any cleaning or drying cloths.  Also cleaned up a 1" x 16" non stainless spare blade.  Took about 15 hours to remove all the blemishes and foreign substances from this US priced, made in China item.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Finishing the cleaning up (polishing and deburring) of a newly purchased 16" Weston brand stainless steel butcher saw.  The saw frame was so coarsely finished that the burrs would have torn any cleaning or drying cloths.  Also cleaned up a 1" x 16" non stainless spare blade.  Took about 15 hours to remove all the blemishes and foreign substances from this US priced, made in China item.


Well that's a bummer that you have to put in all that time and effort when you paid "US prices".


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for someone to come from Swedish Auto and pick up my car. With luck they will bring me one I can borrow.
> 
> I'm trying to work on tax returns while I wait.


They came and got the car. They didn't have one they could lend me. They think the stalling problem is some sort of contamination in the fuel system. I hope they can find the problem. I would really like to keep this car.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> They came and got the car. They didn't have one they could lend me. They think the stalling problem is some sort of contamination in the fuel system. I hope they can find the problem. I would really like to keep this car.


 
I wonder if there may be water in the tank. Many moons ago, my husband was going to put some gas in the car while it was parked in the yard. He had some left over from what he used for the lawn mower. He took off the cap when we got hit with a nasty rain storm. The rain was coming down in sheets. The door to the gas line was open and the cap was sitting on top of the car. He made a mad dash for the house. Quite a bit of water got into the tank. He had to take the tank off, drain it and let it air dry for about a week before it was dry enough to put gas in it again. It would have cost us a fortune if he had taken it to a shop to fix the problem. One thing he knew about though was cars.

He grew up as a hillbilly in the mountains of West Virginia. At night he used to run moonshine. So he had a souped up car that he had fixed himself.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I wonder if there may be water in the tank. Many moons ago, my husband was going to put some gas in the car while it was parked in the yard. He had some left over from what he used for the lawn mower. He took off the cap when we got hit with a nasty rain storm. The rain was coming down in sheets. The door to the gas line was open and the cap was sitting on top of the car. He made a mad dash for the house. Quite a bit of water got into the tank. He had to take the tank off, drain it and let it air dry for about a week before it was dry enough to put gas in it again. It would have cost us a fortune if he had taken it to a shop to fix the problem. One thing he knew about though was cars.
> 
> He grew up as a hillbilly in the mountains of West Virginia. At night he used to run moonshine. So he had a souped up car that he had fixed himself.


Yeah, I think water would count as contamination. 

At least I don't have to pay for this. They have to give me a car that runs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Getting ready to pitch some lovely chicken stock I made 2 weeks ago, refrigerated, and forgot about.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Getting ready to pitch some lovely chicken stock I made 2 weeks ago, refrigerated, and forgot about.


 
That's why I try to make sure food gets into the freezer as soon as possible. So sorry. I know how you must feel.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> That's why I try to make sure food gets into the freezer as soon as possible. So sorry. I know how you must feel.



I usually do too.  I wanted to scrape off the last of the fat after chilling.  Then it got buried.


----------



## babetoo

goofing off. tired from all my projects.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chilling, reading some DC posts and watching a bit of tv.


----------



## LPBeier

Sitting here in my Canucks T-shirt, having secured not one but two Canucks flags to my car windows and hung the Canucks 2012 White Towel in the window, waiting patiently (well not so much) for the game to start!  I have cleared my evening so I can watch the whole game.  Everything is in order and I have left NOTHING to chance.

Now it is all left up to my boys.  We have Four games left and only have to win four - shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just sitting, playing on DC.


----------



## simonbaker

we live. We pay taxes. We die.


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready for my trek into the city for my pain clinic and still smiling about my Canucks!  My faith never wavered and they came through big time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Getting ready for my trek into the city for my pain clinic and still smiling about my Canucks!  My faith never wavered and they came through big time!



Yay!

Me, I'm headed to work.  Have med rooms to clean and organize.  It's going to be a messy day!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Getting ready for my trek into the city for my pain clinic and still smiling about my Canucks!  My faith never wavered and they came through big time!


As PF wrote, "Yay!"

I hope the pain clinic does wonders for you.

I'm working on tax returns and popping in here.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I are about to make our quarterly trek to the doctor for arthritis checks.  Since I was there last time, the doctor ordered an x-ray of my bad knee.  Don't know what the outcome of this appointment will be in view of what the film shows.  I just know it's BAD.  I didn't need the technician to tell me that when she saw the images.

However, the arthritis that's been plaguing me the most is in both my hands, thumbs to be specific.  I've lost almost all strength there and the pain is beyond description and I have a very high pain tolerance.

I think I'm going to have him address my hands before anything is done with my knee.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I are about to make our quarterly trek to the doctor for arthritis checks.  Since I was there last time, the doctor ordered an x-ray of my bad knee.  Don't know what the outcome of this appointment will be in view of what the film shows.  I just know it's BAD.  I didn't need the technician to tell me that when she saw the images.
> 
> However, the arthritis that's been plaguing me the most is in both my hands, thumbs to be specific.  I've lost almost all strength there and the pain is beyond description and I have a very high pain tolerance.
> 
> I think I'm going to have him address my hands before anything is done with my knee.


(((hugs))) That sounds awful. I hope the doctor can do something good for you.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I are about to make our quarterly trek to the doctor for arthritis checks.  Since I was there last time, the doctor ordered an x-ray of my bad knee.  Don't know what the outcome of this appointment will be in view of what the film shows.  I just know it's BAD.  I didn't need the technician to tell me that when she saw the images.
> 
> However, the arthritis that's been plaguing me the most is in both my hands, thumbs to be specific.  I've lost almost all strength there and the pain is beyond description and I have a very high pain tolerance.
> 
> I think I'm going to have him address my hands before anything is done with my knee.


Oh Katie, I'd like to hug you. I understand. My hands are a mess as well. At time when I go to do something the pain is so bad I almost give in and cry. Poor dh has to help me with the pants hangers I just can't work them anymore. I hope the doctor can do something to help you Katie.
kades


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I just went for a walk with Steven, our grandson.  It's a lovely day today.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm waiting for laundry to get done, so I can trudge off to the store.  It's supposed to rain on/off today, and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## Addie

Vanilla Bean said:


> I'm waiting for laundry to get done, so I can trudge off to the store. It's supposed to rain on/off today, and I'm not looking forward to it.


 
We are in drought conditions. They are telling us it is supposed to rain this weekend. I am hoping for flood conditions. Brush fires are breaking out all over the state.

I just finished watching the funera lservices for the Police Chief in NH. There were 2,000+ police officers from all over North America and even Europe. It was the most beautiful and moving funeral service I have ever seen. They had a police helicopter fly over with the siren wailing. And the bagpipers were playing Amazing Grace. They presented the flag to his wife and she lost it completely when they began to play Taps with an echo bugle playing it in the background. The last thing they did was call his car which was parked there. When it didn't answer. of course they made the announcement that the Chief had answered his last call. By then I lost it.

My grandaughter is married to a cop in Everett, where I lived before coming back to Eastie. So everytime I hear of a bank robbery or some officer being hurt in Everett on the news, the first thing I do is call my granddaughter. In spite of all of his training, he is cop that takes risks to protect others. He did the samed thing when he was a fireman. He ended up in the hospital twice helping a follow firefighter get out safely.


----------



## Katie H

Well, here I sit with a choice to make.

Saw the doctor this morning.  He reviewed the x-rays of my knee and said it was totally "gone."  All the natural padding is gone and bone is rubbing on bone, plus the sides of the bones are so full of arthritis it isn't even funny.  I'm going to have to have a total knee replacement.  He said I can put it off for a little while.  He told me the discomfort of the present state will determine how long I can put it off.

My hands?  They're in worse shape and he's referring me to a very well-respected hand care center, Kleinert Kurtz, in Louisville, which is about 300 miles from here.  They're about one of the best in the country and our doctor has great confidence in their skills and care.

My hands are going down faster than my knee so I think I'll address that issue first, plus Glenn was told today he needed a total knee replacement, too.  His is probably in as bad shape as mine.

I can put up with it a while longer but Glenn's knee is throwing his whole skeletal system off and he's having back issues as a result.  He had major back surgery three years ago and we don't want to undo any of that.

Lemme tell you...gettin' old ain't for sissies.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Well, here I sit with a choice to make.
> 
> Saw the doctor this morning. He reviewed the x-rays of my knee and said it was totally "gone." All the natural padding is gone and bone is rubbing on bone, plus the sides of the bones are so full of arthritis it isn't even funny. I'm going to have to have a total knee replacement. He said I can put it off for a little while. He told me the discomfort of the present state will determine how long I can put it off.
> 
> My hands? They're in worse shape and he's referring me to a very well-respected hand care center, Kleinert Kurtz, in Louisville, which is about 300 miles from here. They're about one of the best in the country and our doctor has great confidence in their skills and care.
> 
> My hands are going down faster than my knee so I think I'll address that issue first, plus Glenn was told today he needed a total knee replacement, too. His is probably in as bad shape as mine.
> 
> I can put up with it a while longer but Glenn's knee is throwing his whole skeletal system off and he's having back issues as a result. He had major back surgery three years ago and we don't want to undo any of that.
> 
> Lemme tell you...gettin' old ain't for sissies.


 
No, getting old is hard work. I have a friend in Atlanta, her father had both hips and then his knees replaced. He is 90, and goes to work every day. And he is still driving. My girlfriend says if it weren't for his replacement parts, he would be in a wheelchair and living with her taking care of him instead of working with him. They both work in a family busness. He says the best thing he ever did for himself is get those replacements.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I are about to make our quarterly trek to the doctor for arthritis checks. Since I was there last time, the doctor ordered an x-ray of my bad knee. Don't know what the outcome of this appointment will be in view of what the film shows. I just know it's BAD. I didn't need the technician to tell me that when she saw the images.
> 
> However, the arthritis that's been plaguing me the most is in both my hands, thumbs to be specific. I've lost almost all strength there and the pain is beyond description and I have a very high pain tolerance.
> 
> I think I'm going to have him address my hands before anything is done with my knee.


 
My left hand has become so deformed that I no longer can use the index finger or thumb. Only the last three fingers. I had to have maintenance put in new faucets that have those wings for handles. Like hospitals have. They are a God send. Expensive as hell though. They were very reluctant to do it until I demonstrated that I couldn't turn on the hot water to wash my hands in the bathroom. Then it became a health issue.


----------



## Katie H

Yes, Addie, I know what you mean about how different our hands look after "Arthur" has taken up residence.  I'm just thankful that I don't suffer from rheumatoid arthritis.  I know how disfiguring that is and I can't imagine how excruciatingly painful it is.

Yes, my late husband had a hip replacement when he was, it was thought, quite young and it gave him an entirely new lease on life, so I imagine I'll experience a similar rebirth.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Yes, Addie, I know what you mean about how different our hands look after "Arthur" has taken up residence. I'm just thankful that I don't suffer from rheumatoid arthritis. I know how disfiguring that is and I can't imagine how excruciatingly painful it is.
> 
> Yes, my late husband had a hip replacement when he was, it was thought, quite young and it gave him an entirely new lease on life, so I imagine I'll experience a similar rebirth.


 
You will be doing Jive Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Zhizara

Just kicking back and enjoying the fact that all my shopping and bill paying is done for the next month.


----------



## simonbaker

It's been raining most of the day here.  It feels cold. It's 3 degrees cooler than it was at 8 am at 4 pm.  Just got done making a big pot of chili, maybe some grilled cheese sandwiches with it.  This kind of weather just screams comfort food.

Addie & Kattie:  I am sorry to hear about all the pain you have to live with on a daily basis. My knees are in pretty rough shape, after 30 years on restaurant cement floors it does a real number on them.  ((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))) to you both!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Just kicking back and enjoying the fact that all my shopping and bill paying is done for the next month.


 
Well, la dee da for you. I am going tomorrow with my scooter to the mall and raise hell terrorizing everyone.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Well, la dee da for you. I am going tomorrow with my scooter to the mall and raise hell terrorizing everyone.


Sounds like fun. I wish I could go with you.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I are about to make our quarterly trek to the doctor for arthritis checks.  Since I was there last time, the doctor ordered an x-ray of my bad knee.  Don't know what the outcome of this appointment will be in view of what the film shows.  I just know it's BAD.  I didn't need the technician to tell me that when she saw the images.
> 
> However, the arthritis that's been plaguing me the most is in both my hands, thumbs to be specific.  I've lost almost all strength there and the pain is beyond description and I have a very high pain tolerance.
> 
> I think I'm going to have him address my hands before anything is done with my knee.



{{{{{{{{{{Katie}}}}}}}}}} Gentle hugs!

I understand completely - my hand problems are in my thumbs and pinkies.  And I am scared to go see my specialist about my knee because I think I have done some new damage to it. I too have a high pain tolerance and am going to "school" to manage what I can't tolerate, but the physio there has said my new knee pain is acute, not chronic and that is why it hurts so much.  I know you are more worried about your hands, but please don't ignore what he says about the knee.

I will be thinking of you and Glenn with your appointments.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Sounds like fun. I wish I could go with you.


 
The scooter goes at 12 mph. Can you run that fast?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to stop myself from going and getting a peanut buster parfait.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to stop myself from going and getting a peanut buster parfait.


 
Behave yourself. You do not need it. 

Hey, did you know that there is no real peanut butter in the Reese's Peanut butter cups? The oil in the nuts would go rancid. So they had to come up with a formula to resemble peanut butter.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The scooter goes at 12 mph. Can you run that fast?


Can't I just ride on the back?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Can't I just ride on the back?


 
 Not unless you want to stand on the round slippery battery. And it doesn't have a side car. I am not licensed for passengers. It is not a taxi.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Behave yourself. You do not need it.
> 
> Hey, did you know that there is no real peanut butter in the Reese's Peanut butter cups? The oil in the nuts would go rancid. So they had to come up with a formula to resemble peanut butter.


Addie, you're no fun!  I have been really good all d...um I mean week, ya, that's it! 

Actually I settled for a single small scoop of breyers vanilla with fresh pineapple and strawberries....probably twice as much fruit as ice cream!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, you're no fun! I have been really good all d...um I mean week, ya, that's it!
> 
> Actually I settled for a single small scoop of breyers vanilla with fresh pineapple and strawberries....probably twice as much fruit as ice cream!


 
That's a good girl. Now don't you feel proud of yourself?


----------



## radhuni

Now I am always yelling to my daughter


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Well, here I sit with a choice to make.
> 
> Saw the doctor this morning.  He reviewed the x-rays of my knee and said it was totally "gone."  All the natural padding is gone and bone is rubbing on bone, plus the sides of the bones are so full of arthritis it isn't even funny.  I'm going to have to have a total knee replacement.  He said I can put it off for a little while.  He told me the discomfort of the present state will determine how long I can put it off.
> 
> My hands?  They're in worse shape and he's referring me to a very well-respected hand care center, Kleinert Kurtz, in Louisville, which is about 300 miles from here.  They're about one of the best in the country and our doctor has great confidence in their skills and care.
> 
> My hands are going down faster than my knee so I think I'll address that issue first, plus Glenn was told today he needed a total knee replacement, too.  His is probably in as bad shape as mine.
> 
> I can put up with it a while longer but Glenn's knee is throwing his whole skeletal system off and he's having back issues as a result.  He had major back surgery three years ago and we don't want to undo any of that.
> 
> Lemme tell you...gettin' old ain't for sissies.



So sorry, Katie!  Just don't both of you get your knees done at the same time...there's such a thing as too much sharing.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry, Katie!  Just don't both of you get your knees done at the same time...there's such a thing as too much sharing.



Sorry to hear all this painful stuff.  I will vouch for knee replacement!  My sister has had both knees done and is a different woman as a result.  She was the world's worst candidate but came through with flying colors and never looked back.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Well, here I sit with a choice to make.
> 
> Saw the doctor this morning.  He reviewed the x-rays of my knee and said it was totally "gone."  All the natural padding is gone and bone is rubbing on bone, plus the sides of the bones are so full of arthritis it isn't even funny.  I'm going to have to have a total knee replacement.  He said I can put it off for a little while.  He told me the discomfort of the present state will determine how long I can put it off.
> 
> My hands?  They're in worse shape and he's referring me to a very well-respected hand care center, Kleinert Kurtz, in Louisville, which is about 300 miles from here.  They're about one of the best in the country and our doctor has great confidence in their skills and care.
> 
> My hands are going down faster than my knee so I think I'll address that issue first, plus Glenn was told today he needed a total knee replacement, too.  His is probably in as bad shape as mine.
> 
> I can put up with it a while longer but Glenn's knee is throwing his whole skeletal system off and he's having back issues as a result.  He had major back surgery three years ago and we don't want to undo any of that.
> 
> Lemme tell you...gettin' old ain't for sissies.


Katie,
I must have missed this one when I replied to your other post. I had a total knee replacement when I was almost 51.  They didn't want to do it because I was "too young" but I finally found a doctor who would.  I was also bone on bone, nothing holding it in place and full of arthritis.  I had complications but it had NOTHING to do with the surgery or the doctor - just an abnormality in me (creating internal scar tissue).  I never regret having it done and if the doctors will do it, I suggest you and Glen go for it.  It isn't really that bad a surgery.  

I hope they can do something for your hands asap - I know that they are your life - writing, creating, cooking.  

Just know my thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry, Katie! Just don't both of you get your knees done at the same time...there's such a thing as too much sharing.


 
I can just see it. 

Two gurneys outside the OR. Honey, you go first.
No dear, you go. Your knees are worse than mine.
No dear. Ladies before gentlemen. 

Would you two please make up your mind? I have a golf game scheduled at eleven!


----------



## vitauta

well, i'm on day four of no television.  i haven't missed the programming so much, but at times the long stretches of silence have been deafening!  so my daughter tells me about hulu.  hulu.  i guess i had some fuzzy notion of hulu being something like netflix, only it's not!  i am totally in love with hulu!  it's free (unless you need hulu plus, i guess) and so far, it's been so much better than most of the drivel i'd been accustomed to watching on tv every day.  with hulu i get to pick not only the program but the time and the place--all for free!  now i'm wondering, am i the only idiot out here who didn't know about hulu, and secondly, what other gem sites might i be missing out on?  one thing is for sure.  my tv viewing habits will undergo some radical adjustments when and if i get my basic tv cable working again.  thank you, comcast, for disabling my tv sets on april 17th, 2012....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> well, i'm on day four of no television.  i haven't missed the programming so much, but at times the long stretches of silence have been deafening!  so my daughter tells me about hulu.  hulu.  i guess i had some fuzzy notion of hulu being something like netflix, only it's not!  i am totally in love with hulu!  it's free (unless you need hulu plus, i guess) and so far, it's been so much better than most of the drivel i'd been accustomed to watching on tv every day.  with hulu i get to pick not only the program but the time and the place--all for free!  now i'm wondering, am i the only idiot out here who didn't know about hulu, and secondly, what other gem sites might i be missing out on?  one thing is for sure.  my tv viewing habits will undergo some radical adjustments when and if i get my basic tv cable working again.  thank you, comcast, for disabling my tv sets on april 17th, 2012....


We aren't even as fancy as Hulu.  DH just downloads anything I want to see if I can't find it (usually). The cable company cut us off for being late with a payment. That was several years ago and I have no desire to get cable back.

The stupid cable companies should realize how much less we need cable now. If you try to get Comcast to send you the boxes (for free) to convert the signal from digital to something your TV(s) can decode and they give you any grief, tell them how much less you need them now because of Hulu. If it were me, I would even thank them for the nudging me to try Hulu.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...tell them how much less you need them now because of Hulu. If it were me, I would even thank them for the nudging me to try Hulu.




Of course, you don't want to flip off Comcast because they provide the internet service over which one would receive Hulu...


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading my Penzey's catalog...they have a recipe for Blueberry Cardamom Ice Cream...



Went to the Penzy's store the other day.  They have me hooked on some of their products, and my spice cabinet is slowly transforming to Penzy's, since whenever I need anything spice related, I have an excuse to go there!

The staff there is so darned nice, they gave me a free bottle of one of their new seasonings even though I forgot the coupon from the catalog.


----------



## bakechef

vitauta said:


> well, i'm on day four of no television.  i haven't missed the programming so much, but at times the long stretches of silence have been deafening!  so my daughter tells me about hulu.  hulu.  i guess i had some fuzzy notion of hulu being something like netflix, only it's not!  i am totally in love with hulu!  it's free (unless you need hulu plus, i guess) and so far, it's been so much better than most of the drivel i'd been accustomed to watching on tv every day.  with hulu i get to pick not only the program but the time and the place--all for free!  now i'm wondering, am i the only idiot out here who didn't know about hulu, and secondly, what other gem sites might i be missing out on?  one thing is for sure.  my tv viewing habits will undergo some radical adjustments when and if i get my basic tv cable working again.  thank you, comcast, for disabling my tv sets on april 17th, 2012....



After thinking about it for a while, we dropped cable a year and a half ago.  We now get our TV from Hulu, Netflix, and an antenna in the attic.  I have a computer dedicated to the TV, that also acts as a DVR, and it is all controlled from there.  Of course I am a bit of a technology geek so this was easier for me to setup for myself, but we really don't miss cable at all.

In addition to Hulu, you can go to a lot of TV station websites and see episodes of shows, even some of the cable networks do this.  TV Land usually has the last 2-3 episodes of their shows that can be watched online, HGTV has some too.  Sometimes it takes a little digging to find them on the website.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Of course, you don't want to flip off Comcast because they provide the internet service over which one would receive Hulu...


Yeah, I thought of that after I posted. I don't know who the USAian internet providers are. I use a phone company.


----------



## bakechef

I've been watching my cat fight with his back legs for about 10 minutes or so.

Cats act all superior, then they start doing things like this and lose all credibility...


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> After thinking about it for a while, we dropped cable a year and a half ago.  We now get our TV from Hulu, Netflix, and an antenna in the attic.  I have a computer dedicated to the TV, that also acts as a DVR, and it is all controlled from there.  Of course I am a bit of a technology geek so this was easier for me to setup for myself, but we really don't miss cable at all.
> 
> In addition to Hulu, you can go to a lot of TV station websites and see episodes of shows, even some of the cable networks do this.  TV Land usually has the last 2-3 episodes of their shows that can be watched online, HGTV has some too.  Sometimes it takes a little digging to find them on the website.


That's what we do. But, DH is the techno-wiz at our house. We keep meaning to hook up the antenna, but don't have the motivation. 

We used to have a TV hooked up to an old computer running Linux, that is our video server. I had an oops an blew the TV. One of these days we'll get the one hooked up that way again.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I thought of that after I posted. I don't know who the USAian internet providers are. I use a phone company.



Cable companies in the US often provide the best internet speeds.  You can get internet from the phone company too.  I have had both and currently have internet from my phone company which was actually a faster connection than the cable company had to offer at the time (at&t Uverse).  We also have companies that do wireless internet for the home and that is usually a slower, more basic connection.


----------



## taxlady

As to what am I doing? Procrastinating.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> As to what am I doing? Procrastinating.



I should have been dressed and out the door about an hour ago to run errands, but here I am...


----------



## tinlizzie

Doing some hydrating after planting some red Pentas, hoping to attract some butterflies to the yard.  I'm drinking up last year's bottled water - need to get a new fresh supply as I begin gathering up this year's hurricane supplies.  How can it possibly have been a year already?!?


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> They came and got the car. They didn't have one they could lend me. They think the stalling problem is some sort of contamination in the fuel system. I hope they can find the problem. I would really like to keep this car.


They are changing the gas tank. They are also fixing the parking brake, which was hardly working.


----------



## justplainbill

Baked a rye bread and cooking corned beef for tonight's meal.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I should have been dressed and out the door about an hour ago to run errands, but here I am...


 
I was out the door early this morning. Took a friend with me as my caretaker. We had a great time. When we got back ,she bought two Reuben sandwiches. 
Hooray!!! I ate a whole half. I will try to eat the other half tonight. If not, there is always tomorrow. We really had a good time. It has been a while since she has been out of her house also. Must do this again real soon. 

I really like this mall I go to. It is an outside mall. No place for teengers to hang around. It is still in the building process. I hope they open a restaurant real soon though. It would have been nice to go and sit there to eat.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I should have been dressed and out the door about an hour ago to run errands, but here I am...


 
Aren't we more fun than errands though?


----------



## simonbaker

Happy friday to all!  Pizza nigght for us. Just waiting for it to get here.


----------



## Addie

What I am I doing? I'll tell you since you asked. I am in the process of calming down. You see if there is one thing I admire the most in someone, it is having intelligence and putting it to good use. But when you play dumb for the sake of just getting attention or wanting your fifteen minutes of fame, then I have loast all patience with you. I would rather deal with some one who is mentally challenged or an Alzheimer patient. They have a valid reason for being the way they are. 

I can now state that I am calm for the moment. Who knows how long it will last.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Warching the first episode of the new Avatar seried! The Last Air Bender was great. I hope this new series is as good.


----------



## Orryette

Just made the yummiest dinner for my friends. Slow cooked rib fillet with a creamy prawn sauce, wedges n salad followed by pecan n praline ice cream set in a choc cup with a passion fruit n mango sauce. Delish!!! All washed up n watching a movie with my darling. Happy days 

Hope all is well with all


----------



## simonbaker

Orryette said:


> Just made the yummiest dinner for my friends. Slow cooked rib fillet with a creamy prawn sauce, wedges n salad followed by pecan n praline ice cream set in a choc cup with a passion fruit n mango sauce. Delish!!! All washed up n watching a movie with my darling. Happy days
> 
> Hope all is well with all


 Sounds like an awesome dinner!


----------



## Dawgluver

Orryette said:
			
		

> Just made the yummiest dinner for my friends. Slow cooked rib fillet with a creamy prawn sauce, wedges n salad followed by pecan n praline ice cream set in a choc cup with a passion fruit n mango sauce. Delish!!! All washed up n watching a movie with my darling. Happy days
> 
> Hope all is well with all



Sounds lovely, Orryette!

I'm mucking out the kitchen cabinets.  Getting rid of odd coffee cups and travel mugs we haven't used for years (Goodwill box), weeded out the overflowing cottage cheese container collection (my version of Tupperware, recycling bin), pitched bunches of expired supplements and pills, now I'm eyeing my cookbook collection, which takes up an entire shelf.


----------



## Alix

OK Dawgluver...step AWAY from the cookbooks! You need to curb that spring cleaning bug or move to the closets in the spare room or something!

I'm hanging out playing on this Springpad thing. I'm really enjoying it. Getting a bit irritated that I can't get a particular photo to show up though. Grr.


----------



## taxlady

I finally found one. I have several staple removers and they were all hiding. Even DH's staple removers were hiding. I use them a lot during income tax season. I would just go to the store and get another one, but the car is in the shop. Aargh

Oh yeah, I'm doing tax returns.


----------



## LPBeier

I have one staple remover and it is horrifically lost.  Can't find it anywhere.  I was sure I left it on my desk.....um....er...... THAT's the problem!   But at least it means I have a good excuse for not doing the shredding


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I have one staple remover and it is horrifically lost.  Can't find it anywhere.  I was sure I left it on my desk.....um....er...... THAT's the problem!   But at least it means I have a good excuse for not doing the shredding


 That's not an excuse for me not to do the shredding. I have the monster shredder and it doesn't care if there are staples. 22 sheets at a time! I bought it last year because I got tired of the cheapos that took forever and jammed.


----------



## justplainbill

Finely ground 1/2 cup of tapioca.  That's enough to thicken the blueberry filling for 4 pies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just got back from a shopping trip.  Shrek was looking for specific shoes, one's I'd never heard of or seen pictures. 

I also needed a new pair of shoes for the 10K next Saturday, found them!!! The shoes I wore last year are too big now...how the heck did that happen???

Shrek, still no shoes, so we headed to the Sports Outfitter, no luck, but I found a new wallet and purse on sale from my favorite maker.

Off to the sporting goods store, no shoes for Shrek, but I found a nice pair of "walking" socks that have the special lining to prevent blisters and have some light arch support.

Off to the mall and the shoe shop we should have started at in the first place, Shrek finally founds his shoes.  And I found some neon purple shoe laces for my new shoes...

LOL!  I got more stuff, but spent less money than Shrek did...


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm continuing with the mucking out of cabinets.  So far, have spared the cookbooks.  How can 2 people accumulate so much &#@%???

I have discovered DH is a collecter and hoarder of lip balm (8 tubes, 6 still in the package, plus probably a dozen more squirreled throughout the house) and old prescription eyeglasses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm continuing with the mucking out of cabinets.  So far, have spared the cookbooks.  How can 2 people accumulate so much &#@%???
> 
> I have discovered DH is a collecter and hoarder of lip balm (8 tubes, 6 still in the package, plus probably a dozen more squirreled throughout the house) and old prescription eyeglasses.



 Your DH and I have something in common.  I must have 20-30 lip balms.  I always seem to be out and about when I realize I don't have any.  But then, the tube I carry in my pocket at work looks ratty, since I will use that one until it's gone.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> We just got back from a shopping trip.  Shrek was looking for specific shoes, one's I'd never heard of or seen pictures.
> 
> I also needed a new pair of shoes for the 10K next Saturday, found them!!! The shoes I wore last year are too big now...how the heck did that happen???
> 
> Shrek, still no shoes, so we headed to the Sports Outfitter, no luck, but I found a new wallet and purse on sale from my favorite maker.
> 
> Off to the sporting goods store, no shoes for Shrek, but I found a nice pair of "walking" socks that have the special lining to prevent blisters and have some light arch support.
> 
> Off to the mall and the shoe shop we should have started at in the first place, Shrek finally founds his shoes.  And I found some neon purple shoe laces for my new shoes...
> 
> LOL!  I got more stuff, but spent less money than Shrek did...



When I lose weight, I go down a shoe size. In the last two years I've lost around 75 pounds and a shoe size.  I have a pair of leather slip on shoes from LLbean that I love, but my feet now swim in them.  I've had to adjust the straps on my Birkenstocks (no I don't wear them with socks,  )


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

At the laundry-mat. Texting the hubby because it's noisy in here today and surfing DC.


----------



## simonbaker

Feels good to finally get back home today.  We have been spending every weekend at dh's homeplace. Still continuing to go through an enormous amount of everything.  His late father loved auctions.  there is a 3 bedroom home, a double garage & 5 out buildings full to the top.  We have been working on it for about a month.  All the kids(4) want to have an auction by May 12th. It's only giving us all about 3 weeks to get through it all.  We live 1 1/2 hours from there where as most of them live around the area. May has always been a busy, crazy month at work & we are still short staffed.  Just trying to keep my sanity these days.
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## LPBeier

Laying on the couch  under a cozy blanket trying to keep warm even though it is a very mild day, keeping my leg up and on ice to get the swelling down and watching the Canucks - so far so good, we scored the first goal with 5 minutes left in the first period!

Oh yeah, and not talking or screaming (at the TV) thanks to my throat/sinus infection!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Playing with pie recipes...


----------



## taxlady

I'm crabbing about the weather. It's nippy out - damp and breezy. We're expecting mixed precipitation overnight and tomorrow. That's mixed with snow!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Playing with pie recipes...


When you get done playing with the recipes are you going to make them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> When you get done playing with the recipes are you going to make them?



I'm done, got the mini pie recipes sorted into sweet and savory and posted in their own threads.  I hope this is a good solution for everyone.  But, I wasn't able to do it the way I wanted, so I had to do a work around.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/savory-mini-pies-tips-ideas-and-recipes-79084-3.html
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/sweet-mini-pies-tips-ideas-and-recipes-79085.html


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm done, got the mini pie recipes sorted into sweet and savory and posted in their own threads.  I hope this is a good solution for everyone.  But, I wasn't able to do it the way I wanted, so I had to do a work around.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/savory-mini-pies-tips-ideas-and-recipes-79084-3.html
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f40/sweet-mini-pies-tips-ideas-and-recipes-79085.html



You take me too seriously sometimes, Princess!  I was punning you! 

I am on pins and needles - do or die game # 2 is tied 1-1 with 5 minutes left in regulation time and the ice seems to be tilted to our end unfortunately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> You take me too seriously sometimes, Princess!  I was punning you!
> 
> I am on pins and needles - do or die game # 2 is tied 1-1 with 5 minutes left in regulation time and the ice seems to be tilted to our end unfortunately.



Sorry, I think my brain is shorted out...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, I think my brain is shorted out...


It must be a family trait - mine shorted out years ago!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> It must be a family trait - mine shorted out years ago!



Peas in a pod!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I can hang up the flags, jersey and white towels for another year.  But I still love my Canucks - there's always next year!


----------



## taxlady

Still working on tax returns.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from the dentist. They had to pull my painful tooth.  Looks like soup for supper tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from the dentist. They had to pull my painful tooth.  Looks like soup for supper tonight.



Sorry it was pulled, but glad you got it looked at and fixed.  Nothing worse than teeth that hurt.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Just got home from the dentist. They had to pull my painful tooth.  Looks like soup for supper tonight.



Hope you feel better soon, SB!  Sounds like your tooth was in pretty bad shape.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you both!  Bottom right broken off on the inside.  Luckily he got it all out in 1 piece, he was alittle concerned.  Sorry....probaly a little information overload


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Thank you both!  Bottom right broken off on the inside.  Luckily he got it all out in 1 piece, he was alittle concerned.  Sorry....probaly a little information overload



Ouch!  Hope he gave you painkillers!


----------



## simonbaker

generic vicotin...hydrocordone


----------



## blissful

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from the dentist. They had to pull my painful tooth.  Looks like soup for supper tonight.



So sorry to hear, of the pain. Is there something they will do to replace that tooth? I'm asking because I've got one like that, and I'm worried.

I had a wisdom tooth taken out and it had a hook on the root. They didn't get the hook out, and a few weeks later it started coming out the side gums. It was not fun nor pretty. Be thankful they got it all out.


----------



## simonbaker

blissful said:


> So sorry to hear, of the pain. Is there something they will do to replace that tooth? I'm asking because I've got one like that, and I'm worried.
> 
> I had a wisdom tooth taken out and it had a hook on the root. They didn't get the hook out, and a few weeks later it started coming out the side gums. It was not fun nor pretty. Be thankful they got it all out.


 

I am glad to have it finally done.  I do not think i will try to go for a replacement.  A "partial" would be an option. Not sure I want to put the $ into it. i figure eventually my back gums will toughen up.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I am glad to have it finally done.  I do not think i will try to go for a replacement.  A "partial" would be an option. Not sure I want to put the $ into it. i figure eventually my back gums will toughen up.


Bummer that you had to have it pulled.

Is there a matching tooth above or below it? If, so, the lack of that tooth will cause problems for its "mate". Teeth need to have pressure from other teeth. I learned this the hard way.


----------



## simonbaker

I do have one above it. What do you mean?  What did you learn the hard way?


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I do have one above it. What do you mean?  What did you learn the hard way?


Teeth need the daily pressure from chewing against another tooth. If they don't get it, the bone that is holding in the tooth will start to vanish.

The tooth that lost its "mate" started to "lift" and eventually fell out due to bone loss.

Ask your dentist. I have no idea what the best solution might be, but do talk to your dentist about this.


----------



## blissful

*anyway you want it, that's the way you need it*

Taxlady--let me summarize what you are doing. Taxes, then, after that, more taxes, shredding, staple removing, and more taxes. Then, taxes. You are doing a GREAT JOB. It's a tough job but someone has to do them. 

I'm sitting here trying not to laugh about, ANYWAY YOU WANT IT...a journey moment. State Farm has itself a little Journey moment | '80s music, John Hughes movies, big hair: Stuck in the '80s | Tampa Bay Times


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Teeth need the daily pressure from chewing against another tooth. If they don't get it, the bone that is holding in the tooth will start to vanish.
> 
> The tooth that lost its "mate" started to "lift" and eventually fell out due to bone loss.
> 
> Ask your dentist. I have no idea what the best solution might be, but do talk to your dentist about this.


 
 Thanks for the info.  I will ask the dentist about it.  I have always had a real fear of dentists since childhood that I have had a difficult time overcoming. Bad past experiences from childhood.  I grew up in  a family of 9 kids. Did not grow up with alot of money.  Once year we all got lined up to go to the dentist. Being very frugal we never got novacane. It was well water on the farm so lots of cavaties for everyone. Therefore, it has to hurt pretty bad before I will commit to going to the dentist. The older I am getting I know I really need to get over it.


----------



## blissful

simonbaker said:


> Thanks for the info.  I will ask the dentist about it.  I have always had a real fear of dentists since childhood that I have had a difficult time overcoming. Bad past experiences from childhood.  I grew up in  a family of 9 kids. Did not grow up with alot of money.  Once year we all got lined up to go to the dentist. Being very frugal we never got novacane. It was well water on the farm so lots of cavaties for everyone. Therefore, it has to hurt pretty bad before I will commit to going to the dentist. The older I am getting I know I really need to get over it.



I absolutely 'get you'. I was in a family of 4, mom didn't have a driver's license so we went when dad could drive us there. We didn't have money. At 9 years of age this 'jaw's dentist', drilled directly into the root of my tooth, I think he enjoyed it. I screamed in pain, my dad did nothing. He said there were NUNS IN THE WAITING ROOM AND DIDN'T WANT TO UPSET THEM. 
Well now, 40 years later, I have metal fillings falling out, and it's excruciating. I Guess the warranty on those fillings ran out. 
This is LIKE the look of my dentist.





I need a better dentist. Apparently!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm feeling pretty good about myself today!  I went to check out a different pool to see if it would be cheaper and better for my water walking - well it is on both fronts and I walked 6 25 meter lengths for a total of 150 meters!  This is half what I used to do, but it has been a long time and I have been having a lot of pain flare-ups (partly from being inactive) so I need to start slowly.  I think I am going to stay going to this pool for awhile and when I am ready to add the gym and other aspects I will consider going to the Y again.

I also am getting some housework done, have simplified meal planning for days when I am at my pain program and doing some laundry.  I am trying not to overdue things, following the pacing guidelines from the program where you do a few different things, changing from one to another to rest times and it is really working.  I am not getting more sore or tired and am feeling like I am accomplishing something.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, on the tooth subject?

I lost a tooth several years ago - it had a root canal, and finally a crown, but the base of the tooth kept breaking and they put the crown back on twice but the third time there was nothing to hold it to so they removed what was left and I have a large "dip" in my gum.  The tooth above has come out further, but is very sound and shows no sign of needing to be pulled.  I do chew on that side and I think it gets some "action" when I do, plus I am constantly massaging my gums with my toothbrush.  

Actually I just felt it and it seems to bit down a slight bit on the lower tooth beside the "dip" so it must get some chewing from that.

I am so sorry you are having teeth problems.  I have had them most of my life and it isn't fun.  I want my dentist to remove them and send me for dentures but he refuses.


----------



## simonbaker

blissful said:


> I absolutely 'get you'. I was in a family of 4, mom didn't have a driver's license so we went when dad could drive us there. We didn't have money. At 9 years of age this 'jaw's dentist', drilled directly into the root of my tooth, I think he enjoyed it. I screamed in pain, my dad did nothing. He said there were NUNS IN THE WAITING ROOM AND DIDN'T WANT TO UPSET THEM.
> Well now, 40 years later, I have metal fillings falling out, and it's excruciating. I Guess the warranty on those fillings ran out.
> This is LIKE the look of my dentist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need a better dentist. Apparently!


 I could not agree more!


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> I absolutely 'get you'. I was in a family of 4, mom didn't have a driver's license so we went when dad could drive us there. We didn't have money. At 9 years of age this 'jaw's dentist', drilled directly into the root of my tooth, I think he enjoyed it. I screamed in pain, my dad did nothing. He said there were NUNS IN THE WAITING ROOM AND DIDN'T WANT TO UPSET THEM.
> Well now, 40 years later, I have metal fillings falling out, and it's excruciating. I Guess the warranty on those fillings ran out.
> This is LIKE the look of my dentist.
> 
> I need a better dentist. Apparently!



Yeeks!  Jaws, one of the creepiest of the Bond villains!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I'm feeling pretty good about myself today!  I went to check out a different pool to see if it would be cheaper and better for my water walking - well it is on both fronts and I walked 6 25 meter lengths for a total of 150 meters!  This is half what I used to do, but it has been a long time and I have been having a lot of pain flare-ups (partly from being inactive) so I need to start slowly.  I think I am going to stay going to this pool for awhile and when I am ready to add the gym and other aspects I will consider going to the Y again.
> 
> I also am getting some housework done, have simplified meal planning for days when I am at my pain program and doing some laundry.  I am trying not to overdue things, following the pacing guidelines from the program where you do a few different things, changing from one to another to rest times and it is really working.  I am not getting more sore or tired and am feeling like I am accomplishing something.



Great news, LP!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm feeling pretty good about myself today!  I went to check out a different pool to see if it would be cheaper and better for my water walking - well it is on both fronts and I walked 6 25 meter lengths for a total of 150 meters!  This is half what I used to do, but it has been a long time and I have been having a lot of pain flare-ups (partly from being inactive) so I need to start slowly.  I think I am going to stay going to this pool for awhile and when I am ready to add the gym and other aspects I will consider going to the Y again.
> 
> I also am getting some housework done, have simplified meal planning for days when I am at my pain program and doing some laundry.  I am trying not to overdue things, following the pacing guidelines from the program where you do a few different things, changing from one to another to rest times and it is really working.  I am not getting more sore or tired and am feeling like I am accomplishing something.


I'm glad to read that the pain program seems to be helping.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm glad to read that the pain program seems to be helping.


Thanks, TL. You know, it seems really daunting for awhile and then all of a sudden a light comes on and you realize that a lot of their concepts and teachings are really straight forward.  After having to spend the weekend couch-bound I finally admitted the "all or nothing" approach doesn't work.  But pacing, setting reasonable goals, keeping active but within the parameters of the pain and personal abilities are the key.  After this week I will be half way and then we get a week off.  This is the week I started having to miss the first time around so I am looking forward to these classes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

OsteoNecrotic Jaw Disease because of Chemo is what got me.  No bone left to hold my teeth in, it was very painful to bite down and have my teeth shift.  Had no choice but to have them all pulled and get dentures.  Booger!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> OsteoNecrotic Jaw Disease because of Chemo is what got me.  No bone left to hold my teeth in, it was very painful to bite down and have my teeth shift.  Had no choice but to have them all pulled and get dentures.  Booger!


Booger is right. Does the osteonecrotic jaw disease stop you from getting implants? Not enough bone?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Booger is right. Does the osteonecrotic jaw disease stop you from getting implants? Not enough bone?



That and the price...very expensive.  I would have to have bone reconstruction first, which would be partially covered by insurance, then the implants are exorbitant and I would have to purchase special dental insurance to get it.  The low end price starts at $50,000 and the insurance only pays 1/3rd of it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That and the price...very expensive.  I would have to have bone reconstruction first, which would be partially covered by insurance, then the implants are exorbitant and I would have to purchase special dental insurance to get it.  The low end price starts at $50,000 and the insurance only pays 1/3rd of it.


Yikes! I don't think it costs that much here.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That and the price...very expensive.  I would have to have bone reconstruction first, which would be partially covered by insurance, then the implants are exorbitant and I would have to purchase special dental insurance to get it.  The low end price starts at $50,000 and the insurance only pays 1/3rd of it.



That really is a shame it's so expensive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> That really is a shame it's so expensive.



I have a house I'd like to buy more...


----------



## Addie

There was a special report tonight on the news about dental care in this country. We get an F.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Roasting to death...If I'm already too hot, what is this summer going to be like?


----------



## simonbaker

I know what you mean.  It was 92F here today, what happened to spring?  Maybe an early fall season?


----------



## taxlady

Spring? What's that? We had rain and a high of 7C (45F) with rain on and off all day. At least it was better than yesterday's high of about 4C, which felt like -3C and we woke up to find snow on the ground.


----------



## LPBeier

We had rain here too, TL.  What is it with Canada?  I thought our groundhogs saw their shadows. 

I am hanging out with my puppies tonight - we are all curled up on the couch with a couple of blankets trying to stay warm.  We're watching a bunch of taped shows.  I'm thinking of making us a bowl of popcorn....I know they won't complain!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Roasting to death...If I'm already too hot, what is this summer going to be like?


 
Are you at "that" age?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Are you at "that" age?



Have been for way too long.  Doesn't seem to be easing up.


----------



## Andy M.

Verizon descended on our condo property to install the underground wiring so residents have access to FIOS.  Fox holes, trenches, ditches and heavy machinery all over the place.  Our grass will never be the same!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have been for way too long. Doesn't seem to be easing up.


 
Just tell yourself, "It is the little girl inside of you playing with matches again."


----------



## taxlady

I called it "personal, tropical vacations" 

But, I like the idea of the little girl with the matches.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Verizon descended on our condo property to install the underground wiring so residents have access to FIOS. Fox holes, trenches, ditches and heavy machinery all over the place. Our grass will never be the same!


 
Our mayor Mumbles Mennino signed a contract with Comcast that gives them exclusive rights to all the elderly housing building in the city. We have underground RCN wiring in Eastie and Verizon has been laying their wiring also. But we don't have a choice. If we did, I would get rid of Comcast so fast, their cables would be burning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just wish she'd blow them out after ten minutes.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just wish she'd blow them out after ten minutes.


 
My girlfriend in Atlanta gave that one to me. We would be on the phone and she would say, "Wait a minute." I knew exactly what the problem was.

I had a hysterectomy when my youngest was eight months old. They left me with one ovary. And I am eternally gratefull. So for the next ten years or so, I would get a pimple in the middle on my chin. Just one pimple. I knew my one ovary was working. Then it dawned on me one day that I hadn't seen the pimple for several months. That was my menopause. And I didn't even know it. It okay. You can hate me for that.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> My girlfriend in Atlanta gave that one to me. We would be on the phone and she would say, "Wait a minute." I knew exactly what the problem was.
> 
> I had a hysterectomy when my youngest was eight months old. They left me with one ovary. And I am eternally gratefull. So for the next ten years or so, I would get a pimple in the middle on my chin. Just one pimple. I knew my one ovary was working. Then it dawned on me one day that I hadn't seen the pimple for several months. That was my menopause. And I didn't even know it. It okay. You can hate me for that.


10 years ago I had a complete hysterectomy and woke up with the "flashes"...I thought great, at least I will be over it before I am actually old enough for it.  No such luck....still have the suckers and they haven't mellowed with age


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Surgical menopause several years ago.  I was told this would last a year...then it was, "Well, some women have it for around two years."  I am headed towards eight years.  I even made them do an ultrasound to make sure both ovaries were gone.    At least I don't get as hot as I used to, but it lasts longer...it's not a flash, it's a low burn that can last hours.  Usually when it's the hottest part of the day.  I have noticed that if I get over heated, it takes longer to go away.

My body thermometer has been malfunctioning since I was 9 and had a severe case of heatstroke, which I am sure is contributing to my problems.


----------



## Addie

Surgical menopause is no joke. My niece went through it when she was just 35. Her hot flashes  would get so bad that she would be in the fever zone. 103ºF. They had to put her on a high dose of hormones. Over the years, now in her fifties, she is finally able to get by with a minimal dose.


----------



## radhuni

Making a school bag for my daughter from old curtain.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Well, I was searching for the "What have you had for breakfast" thread but now I have to go make my lunch and get dressed for work.


----------



## LPBeier

radhuni said:


> Making a school bag for my daughter from old curtain.


That sounds very pretty, radhuni!  It is SO nice to see you posting again.  If you can post a picture of the bag I would love to see it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Reached into my mailbox and withdrew my mail, my mail and arm were covered with ants!  Of course I was in my car.

And the newspaper box has a nice growing wasp nest, complete with residents.  I'm surprised no-one has gotten stung yet.

So, ant bait for the mailbox,  wasp spray for the paper box.  And when the wasps are gone, some enterprising bird will start building a nest.  Gotta love life in the country.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Reached into my mailbox and withdrew my mail, my mail and arm were covered with ants!  Of course I was in my car.
> 
> And the newspaper box has a nice growing wasp nest, complete with residents.  I'm surprised no-one has gotten stung yet.
> 
> So, ant bait for the mailbox,  wasp spray for the paper box.  And when the wasps are gone, some enterprising bird will start building a nest.  Gotta love life in the country.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Reached into my mailbox and withdrew my mail, my mail and arm were covered with ants!  Of course I was in my car.
> 
> And the newspaper box has a nice growing wasp nest, complete with residents.  I'm surprised no-one has gotten stung yet.
> 
> So, ant bait for the mailbox,  wasp spray for the paper box.  And when the wasps are gone, some enterprising bird will start building a nest.  Gotta love life in the country.



Yikes, not cool.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Reached into my mailbox and withdrew my mail, my mail and arm were covered with ants! Of course I was in my car.
> 
> And the newspaper box has a nice growing wasp nest, complete with residents. I'm surprised no-one has gotten stung yet.
> 
> So, ant bait for the mailbox, wasp spray for the paper box. And when the wasps are gone, some enterprising bird will start building a nest. Gotta love life in the country.


 
I say, start charging them rent.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I say, start charging them rent.



I'ma gonna put an ant bait in my car.  I was shaking my mail and arm, and scattering ants all over.

When I checked the paper box, wasp spray at the ready,  the wasps were gone!  Just the little nest was left!  Apparently they read DC.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> When I checked the paper box, wasp spray at the ready,  the wasps were gone!  Just the little nest was left!  Apparently they read DC.



LOL


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> LOL


 
+1


----------



## simonbaker

Just got done with supper. Better run the daughter to piano lessons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> When I checked the paper box, wasp spray at the ready,  the wasps were gone!  Just the little nest was left!  Apparently they read DC.





I had to put ant baits in my kitchen, all the sudden the ants were trying to haul off my sugar jar.  Haven't seen them since!  Every couple of years I get an incursion, the fun of living in a basement, you never know where they come from.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I had to put ant baits in my kitchen, all the sudden the ants were trying to haul off my sugar jar.  Haven't seen them since!  Every couple of years I get an incursion, the fun of living in a basement, you never know where they come from.



I have to put a couple in the kitchen every spring.  Best I've found for indoors is Terro, with a tiny drop of goop (borax) on the included little cardboard tabs.  I used Grant's metal encased bait for the mailbox.  Apparently, they last a couple years.  I just couldn't believe how quickly the ants established a colony!  Thankfully, they were the little black ants, and they didn't carry off the mailman!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I have to put a couple in the kitchen every spring.  Best I've found for indoors is Terro, with a tiny drop of goop (borax) on the included little cardboard tabs.  I used Grant's metal encased bait for the mailbox.  Apparently, they last a couple years.  I just couldn't believe how quickly the ants established a colony!  Thankfully, they were the little black ants, and they didn't carry off the mailman!



I had to borax the front window, flying ants...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I had to borax the front window, flying ants...



Ah.  Those are the ones that carry off mailmen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ah.  Those are the ones that carry off mailmen.



Haven't seen them this year...thank Heaven!


----------



## blissful

I've used the terro product too--it works.

Last year I bought food grade diatomaceous earth--sprinkled it around the kitchen, bathroom and all around the outside of the house--and all the ants were gone. It did take a few weeks but it was a green solution. I'll do it again this year--around the house (outside of the house).


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Haven't seen them this year...thank Heaven!



So no mail?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So no mail?



Nope...


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> I've used the terro product too--it works.
> 
> Last year I bought food grade diatomaceous earth--sprinkled it around the kitchen, bathroom and all around the outside of the house--and all the ants were gone. It did take a few weeks but it was a green solution. I'll do it again this year--around the house (outside of the house).



Diatomaceous earth works for slugs outside too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have to put a couple in the kitchen every spring.  Best I've found for indoors is Terro, with a tiny drop of goop (borax) on the included little cardboard tabs.  I used Grant's metal encased bait for the mailbox.  Apparently, they last a couple years.  I just couldn't believe how quickly the ants established a colony!  Thankfully, they were the little black ants, and they didn't carry off the mailman!


Is that just the same kind of borax one would use in laundry? Or is it a special grade, and if so, where does one buy it?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Is that just the same kind of borax one would use in laundry? Or is it a special grade, and if so, where does one buy it?



Terro uses a convenient gel in a bottle, it's all borax.  It doesn't say what the inactive ingredient is.  Maybe some borax powder mixed really well with petroleum jelly or baby oil and put on a little cardboard piece?  I got my Terro at Walmart I think.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Terro uses a convenient gel in a bottle, it's all borax.  It doesn't say what the inactive ingredient is.  Maybe some borax powder mixed really well with petroleum jelly or baby oil and put on a little cardboard piece?  I got my Terro at Walmart I think.


Oh, I would never have thought to buy something like that. I'm always looking for the environmentally friendly option.


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> I've used the terro product too--it works.
> 
> Last year I bought food grade diatomaceous earth--sprinkled it around the kitchen, bathroom and all around the outside of the house--and all the ants were gone. It did take a few weeks but it was a green solution. I'll do it again this year--around the house (outside of the house).


Just out of curiosity, why does it need to be food grade for killing insects?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh, I would never have thought to buy something like that. I'm always looking for the environmentally friendly option.



I use the laundry Borax, put it in a ketchup squeeze bottle and spread a line in the window tracks.  I like the borax because it won't hurt the cats.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I use the laundry Borax, put it in a ketchup squeeze bottle and spread a line in the window tracks.  I like the borax because it won't hurt the cats.


Kewl

You know what else laundry borax is really good for? Cleaning the porcelain tub and sink! Just sprinkle some on and rub it off with a damp sponge.

I'll put some out the next time we get ants. We don't get them every year, so I won't bother until I see them trying to get in the house.

There is an extremely finely ground version of boric acid that exterminators use. It's not toxic, but it messes up the thoraxes of insects that walk on it. I don't know where you can buy it.


----------



## Zhizara

Years ago I was cleaning my new kitchen with 409 cleaner, after moving into a new apartment. I saw a line of little ants coming down from the ceiling directly into the kitchen.  Having nothing else to use, I sprayed the wall with the 409 and wiped the ants off, as far up as I could reach.  They never crossed that patch of wall again.


----------



## Addie

If you have a local hardware store in your area like Aces Hardware, you can get borax powder for crawly critters there. Home Depot or Lowes even should have it.


----------



## Claire

I've used boric acid when I had roach problems in Hawaii and DC.  I bought it at the hardware store. 

Ant traps work well, I put them in places my pets cannot reach.  It draws the ants and they go back to their nest and it kills the nest.


----------



## Addie

Good morning everyone. I am off to Winthrop this morning as part of my six month checkup. And my resolution of stop being so stubborn. I really don't want to go, but I will.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And I am now headed to work!  It's going to be a good day!


----------



## Andy M.

Our grandson Steven is coming to visit for the day.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Katie H

For a change, my day isn't "scheduled" with prepping a house for sale or some other task I don't relish doing.

It's lovely here today and Glenn bought me an early birthday present.  It's a fantastic platform hammock and I think I'm going to take my current book I'm reading and head out to some comfort in the hammock under the redbud tree in the back yard.  Here's what the hammock looks like.  Best of all, when the hammock isn't in use, if folds up vertically to be out of the way.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing before I head out the door and deliver some tax returns and bring a bunch of tax returns to the governments.


----------



## LPBeier

I just woke up after a nice nap (unfortunately slept through DH going to work though ).  This morning I went to the pool to do my water walking and started out counting my lengths (I only do 8 right now ) but as I was starting number 4, the lady in the lane next to me said hi.  We got talking and all of a sudden I realized I had stopped counting.  I think I did 12 but it could have been more!  Oops!  Oh well, the only side effect so far is I had to take a nap, but don't feel extra stiff or sore, so I guess I didn't to any harm.  Glad we have a week off of the program so I don't need to report this tomorrow to my physio!


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from the gym.  I went to a aqua chi class. A year ago I used to go 3 times a week. Really contemplated about starting it back up.  I sat in the car for 20 minutes before I got the gumption to go in.  Glad I did.  The water helps my knees considerably.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I'm getting ready to make garden salad for dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching The Voice, some good performances so far.


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and watching _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives_ with Glenn.  Omigosh!  I'm so glad we have already eaten dinner and I soooooo wish we had "Smell-O-Vision."  Well, maybe I don't.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Katie H said:


> Kicking back and watching _Diner's, Drive-Ins and Dives_ with Glenn. Omigosh! I'm so glad we have already eaten dinner and I soooooo wish we had "Smell-O-Vision." Well, maybe I don't.


 thanks for reminding me... running to the dvr.


----------



## Dawgluver

Debating what to do with the 4 lbs of strawberries DH proudly brought home yesterday.  I'm thinking freezer jam, but will need to get the right kind of pectin as I want to use agave syrup instead of sugar.  They aren't that good, and since we'll be leaving for a few days, I need to do something with them before they go bad.  May just freeze them for smoothies.


----------



## taxlady

I dropped off the tax returns that needed dropping off at both governments. I found a parking spot right away. That almost never happens. I brought stuff to two couples too, so the whole trip took about three hours. That was a 62 km round trip.

Now, I'm relaxing with some of the leftover pizza that DH ordered and a beer.

DH picked up the beer before I left. He told me that they didn't have the big bottles any more of the brand we usually get. He had to go spelunking through the walk in fridge to find a case. I asked if that wasn't a lot to carry, but he said it was a case of 12. I can't believe I replied, "Oh, not a two four, that's not so bad." (Two four is Canadian for 24, when talking about cases of beer.)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (Two four is Canadian for 24, when talking about cases of beer.)


 
And for Americans, that would come out as a 2 fer. Two for the price of one. The second one is free.

It is only 2:30 a.m. and I am already getting ready for my appointment with the foot doctor to get my nails clipped. (why do I feel like a puppy dog?) Being diabetic, it is important that I get my feet checked on a regular basis. When I first joined the program, I fought them at every turn. Including feet care. I looked at it for only nail care. And since I had the problem with my leg, my toenails no longer grow at a normal rate. I can go six or more months before they have grown to a length where they need care. Neuropathy is a major part of foot care. Not just a medical problem for your primary to look at. The foot doctor has been for now able to stop it from spreading by teaching me some foot exercises to keep the blood flowing into the foot area.  Part of my New Years resolution of "Stop being so dang stubborn!" 

I also need to get my ear looked at. The abscess broke and drained, but in now filling up again. My ear problem has no solution. I have always known that. You know how they tell the parent it is something they will grow out of? Well I never did and never will. I am so used to having an earache, I don't even think abot it any more. Youngest son is the same. And he is 40. He can thank me for that. By the time he was 6 y.o., he wouldn't even bother to tell me his ear was hurting. He would go get the drops and take care of it himself. He even had the tubes put in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work this morning.  Feeling good, pneumonia has vanished, finishing up the last of the antibiotics.  Legs and feet are doing fine, no more aches.  I just hope the weather is halfway decent so I can go for a walk on my breaks.  I don't mind getting a little wet, but sitting drenched in an office chair is no fun.


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to go to my aqua chi class tonight.  Dh has been so sad & extremely moodey since the passing of his mother 2 months ago.  We work together, every day.  I am trying to be so patient with him. It can make for challenging days.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready to go to my aqua chi class tonight.  Dh has been so sad & extremely moodey since the passing of his mother 2 months ago.  We work together, every day.  I am trying to be so patient with him. It can make for challenging days.


I totally understand where your DH is at, simonbaker.  Tomorrow marks 2 months since my Dad passed on and I am feeling like life is harder and harder to do.  My DH is in the same spot as you.  He actually offered to not go to work today...while he was standing at the door all ready to leave.  And he would have too!  The thing is there isn't much he can do except love me and I know he does, big time!

I have things I have to do (for Dad's estate and for myself) and I can't seem to get anywhere.  I am going to up my times at the pool because it does seem to elevate my moods and not hurt my body.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work this morning.  Feeling good, pneumonia has vanished, finishing up the last of the antibiotics.  Legs and feet are doing fine, no more aches.  I just hope the weather is halfway decent so I can go for a walk on my breaks.  I don't mind getting a little wet, but sitting drenched in an office chair is no fun.


PF not trying to be nosey, but is it possible you have a touch of restless leg? I have it but it's under control with a med.which helps me with the hand shaking from the strok..Thank the lord for dh he has proded the doc into all the help he has to give. I'm finally feeling human again after a long time. Thanks you guys you've all kept me going.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Back to work this morning.  Feeling good, pneumonia has vanished, finishing up the last of the antibiotics.  Legs and feet are doing fine, no more aches.  I just hope the weather is halfway decent so I can go for a walk on my breaks.  I don't mind getting a little wet, but sitting drenched in an office chair is no fun.



Yay!  So glad you're feeling better, Princess!

Simonbaker, it must be so hard for you.  Two months, the loss is still fresh.  Hope things get better soon.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> PF not trying to be nosey, but is it possible you have a touch of restless leg? I have it but it's under control with a med.which helps me with the hand shaking from the strok..Thank the lord for dh he has proded the doc into all the help he has to give. I'm finally feeling human again after a long time. Thanks you guys you've all kept me going.
> kades



I suffer from restless leg syndrom as well but don't take anything specially for it.  What I have to do is take my night pills in stages before I go to bed.  I take my nerve blocker, anti-inflammatory and tylenol (when needed) a half an hour to an hour before going to bed and sit with my legs down.  Then when I feel relaxed I take the rest of my medications and can fall asleep without a lot of leg problems.  If I take it all and go to bed I have real problems.


----------



## LPBeier

What am I doing?  I am about to go to the venting thread as I am so mad at the bank holding Dad's estate!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> PF not trying to be nosey, but is it possible you have a touch of restless leg? I have it but it's under control with a med.which helps me with the hand shaking from the strok..Thank the lord for dh he has proded the doc into all the help he has to give. I'm finally feeling human again after a long time. Thanks you guys you've all kept me going.
> kades



Thanks, Ma!  My hurting legs were from the 10K (about 7 miles) walk I did on Saturday.  Thanks for worrying about me. Makes me feel.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Ma!  My hurting legs were from the 10K (about 7 miles) walk I did on Saturday.  Thanks for worrying about me. Makes me feel.


You are  sweetie. Glad it's nothing serious. I meant to tell you I'm proud of you walking anything is wonderful. Way to go.
ma


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating from personal tax season. Tomorrow I start finishing the late ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> You are  sweetie. Glad it's nothing serious. I meant to tell you I'm proud of you walking anything is wonderful. Way to go.
> ma



Thank you, Ma!

And I did it in almost half the time it took me last year!  Must mean I'm getting better!

Next is the all night walk for Relay For Life.  I will not be running in the Missoula Marathon, I do know my limits.


----------



## Addie

I am trying to get my grocery list together so Son #1 can take me shopping this morning. My fridge is empty along with the freezer. But I can't think of anything that appeals to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gearing up for work.  Have a skills fair to attend today, should be fun!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Holiday in Madrid: Labor Day & Madrid Day 2nd*

I am not working today, and thus, have decided to relax, as I had prepared lunch all wkend and Monday and Tuesday ( I have been on holiday ). The Vet is working as he has alot of 4 legged patients in need. 

So, we are going to have chicken breasts filled with Basil Pesto which I marinated last night --- See Ethnic Section if interested.

Got to go prepare lunch, as it is 14.30 hrs. here already.

Have nice day. 
Margi.


----------



## taxlady

Margi Cintrano said:


> I am not working today, and thus, have decided to relax, as I had prepared lunch all wkend and Monday and Tuesday ( I have been on holiday ). The Vet is working as he has alot of 4 legged patients in need.
> 
> So, we are going to have chicken breasts filled with Basil Pesto which I marinated last night --- See Ethnic Section if interested.
> 
> Got to go prepare lunch, as it is 14.30 hrs. here already.
> 
> Have nice day.
> Margi.


What time do you usually eat lunch?


----------



## justplainbill

Feeding my biga with 3/4 cups each durum and white whole wheat flour, 6 ounces of water, 1/2 tsp each of salt and dry yeast.  Plan to add about 5 1/2 cups of bread flour, 1 1/2 cups water, and 3/4 tsp each of salt and dry yeast and then  bake ~ 4.5 lbs of bread tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Soma

I'm doing a crazy thing.....beginning an 8-week Pilates class given by a physiotherapist who has been treating me for a shoulder injury I sustained in January... from falling down 5 concrete stairs in Mexico.

Then I sat all the rest of the winter, nursing my wounds (and pride) getting more and more unfit.

So it's time to turn the tables. Yikes. Even my super exercise-loving DD exclaimed: "but Mom, Pilates is hard! why not just keep up with your yoga?" 

I had to quit yoga, cuz couldn't lift my arms....

and now, I'm asking myself: Just how much 'better' can a 64-year old get, anyways? Shouldn't I just let nature take its course and allow this body to get old?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> I'm doing a crazy thing.....beginning an 8-week Pilates class given by a physiotherapist who has been treating me for a shoulder injury I sustained in January... from falling down 5 concrete stairs in Mexico.
> 
> Then I sat all the rest of the winter, nursing my wounds (and pride) getting more and more unfit.
> 
> So it's time to turn the tables. Yikes. Even my super exercise-loving DD exclaimed: "but Mom, Pilates is hard! why not just keep up with your yoga?"
> 
> I had to quit yoga, cuz couldn't lift my arms....
> 
> and now, I'm asking myself: Just how much 'better' can a 64-year old get, anyways? Shouldn't I just let nature take its course and allow this body to get old?



Simple answer...Nope!  When you decide to give up and get old, guess what?  You get old!  And then I get to have you at my place and get your rump in gear again.  Heck hath no fury like a Nightshift Rehab Nurse...


----------



## Dawgluver

Good grief!  Since when is 64 old?  Pilates away, Soma!


----------



## Alix

Who thinks yoga is easy??? Gentle sometimes but not necessarily easy. I've never broken a sweat standing still before!


----------



## LPBeier

Soma, I am 53 but injury and symptom-wise I have the body of about an 80 year old.

I am water walking 3 - 4 days a week, do a stretching and strength program at my pain clinic twice a week (they are making a DVD so we can do it at home and I will do it more often), walk when I can with my DH and dogs and am hoping to add more as I go along.  This has only been in the last month since I restarted the clinic.  I had done much the same a year ago but with Dad and my own problems I stopped.  

It is so good to get back - not easy, but if you really want to you can do anything!  My Mom used to say "when there's a will, there's a way!"  Go for it girl, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Soma

I couldn't believe how quickly the hour of Pilates went by!

and in the car driving myself home, (25 min drive), I drank an entire thermos of water, boy did it taste good!....then:  by the time I got home, I felt energized and great.

Was sore this morning but 20 minutes in the infrared sauna, followed by a hot shower, fixed me up.

I was not the worst student in the class of 8, but pretty close to it. 

Mostly I'm surprised at how much the body (not the thinking brain) likes physical exercise. The brain is mostly always saying: sleep, sleep would be good now....


----------



## LPBeier

Soma said:


> I couldn't believe how quickly the hour of Pilates went by!
> 
> and in the car driving myself home, (25 min drive), I drank an entire thermos of water, boy did it taste good!....then:  by the time I got home, I felt energized and great.
> 
> Was sore this morning but 20 minutes in the infrared sauna, followed by a hot shower, fixed me up.
> 
> I was not the worst student in the class of 8, but pretty close to it.
> 
> Mostly I'm surprised at how much the body (not the thinking brain) likes physical exercise. The brain is mostly always saying: sleep, sleep would be good now....


Way to go Soma!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> I couldn't believe how quickly the hour of Pilates went by!
> 
> and in the car driving myself home, (25 min drive), I drank an entire thermos of water, boy did it taste good!....then:  by the time I got home, I felt energized and great.
> 
> Was sore this morning but 20 minutes in the infrared sauna, followed by a hot shower, fixed me up.
> 
> I was not the worst student in the class of 8, but pretty close to it.
> 
> Mostly I'm surprised at how much the body (not the thinking brain) likes physical exercise. The brain is mostly always saying: sleep, sleep would be good now....



No such thing as worst, just inexperienced.  Pretty soon you will be pilating away like a pro!  Good for you!


----------



## kadesma

Soma,
you've got pilates by the tail now so stick with it and in no time you will be going great guns. I wish I had the abilitly to do pilates. But getting through re-hab to learn how to walk again is still keeping me busy. So knw you are admired.
kadesma


----------



## pacanis

kadesma said:


> Soma,
> you've got pilates by the tail now so stick with it and in no time you will be going great guns. I wish I had the abilitly to do pilates. But getting through re-hab to learn how to walk again is still keeping me busy. So knw you are admired.
> kadesma


 

I love guns, too!


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home, working late. Had an evening luncheon catering for a bridal shower. Feels good to get home & put my feet up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching TV...


----------



## kadesma

pacanis said:


> I love guns, too!


Whew A partner in crime
kades


----------



## LPBeier

DH came home on a lay-over from work (no pick-ups for 2 hours) - because he wanted to be with me.  Well he is....playing computer games at his desk with his back to me, sitting at my desk playing here at DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> DH came home on a lay-over from work (no pick-ups for 2 hours) - because he wanted to be with me.  Well he is....playing computer games at his desk with his back to me, sitting at my desk playing here at DC.



Together time


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Together time


At it's best!


----------



## Barbara L

Apparently there is more to my heritage than just Swedish and German and more to James's than Welsh, German, and whatever else he is. We evidently have some vampire blood mixed in, since it is 6:00 a.m. and we are just getting ready to head to bed. We are horrible about that anyway, as many of you already know, but it has been so hot lately (a/c needs repair) that we can function better at night with the cooler air.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for work...it's Friday!


----------



## Addie

PF, I have a question that I know I could ask my doctor or the PT department. But I would rather not.

I used to walk EVERYWHERE. It just never occured to me to take transportation if I could walk there in 30 minutes or less. I loved walking. Even on Sunday mornings, my husband and I used to take three or four hour walks. 

With all the heart attacks I have had along with my now bad leg, walking leaves me gasping for breath and with chest pains. Is it possible to overcome this so I can walk at least more than ten feet? It is the heart thing that bothers me the most. 

I also have arthritis in both hips and at the base of my spine. Joint replacement is out of the question. They want to save any needed surgery in case something important happens.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> PF, I have a question that I know I could ask my doctor or the PT department. But I would rather not.
> 
> I used to walk EVERYWHERE. It just never occured to me to take transportation if I could walk there in 30 minutes or less. I loved walking. Even on Sunday mornings, my husband and I used to take three or four hour walks.
> 
> With all the heart attacks I have had along with my now bad leg, walking leaves me gasping for breath and with chest pains. Is it possible to overcome this so I can walk at least more than ten feet? It is the heart thing that bothers me the most.
> 
> I also have arthritis in both hips and at the base of my spine. Joint replacement is out of the question. They want to save any needed surgery in case something important happens.



Addie,
Do you have a pool near you where you could go and just walk in the water at your own pace?  Some pools set aside time and lanes for this.  Where I go we can pick our depth and the lanes are 25 meters long.  I have worked my way from 6 lengths (150 m) to 12 (300 m).  But you can do whatever your body will take and at your own speed.  I have met so many people doing this as well from different age groups and degrees of body symptoms.  

I too can't walk much on land, but this mild resistance in the water builds my stamina....and I feel good emotionally too! And my PT and doctor both recommend it highly. (I am actually just getting ready to head to the pool!)

I hope that helps!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie,
> Do you have a pool near you where you could go and just walk in the water at your own pace? Some pools set aside time and lanes for this. Where I go we can pick our depth and the lanes are 25 meters long. I have worked my way from 6 lengths (150 m) to 12 (300 m). But you can do whatever your body will take and at your own speed. I have met so many people doing this as well from different age groups and degrees of body symptoms.
> 
> I too can't walk much on land, but this mild resistance in the water builds my stamina....and I feel good emotionally too! And my PT and doctor both recommend it highly. (I am actually just getting ready to head to the pool!)
> I hope that helps!


 
I do. In fact there are two pools in my community. And they do have a program for the elderly and handicap. I had completely forgotten about them. Will look into it next time I go to Winthrop. One is at the Y. An olympic size pool. And another at the middle school. I will opt for the Y. No stairs to contend with. And I know my health plan will pay for any costs and provide transportation. Being only 4'8" tall, you know which end I will be at. Although I do know how to swim. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I do. In fact there are two pools in my community. And they do have a program for the elderly and handicap. I had completely forgotten about them. Will look into it next time I go to Winthrop. One is at the Y. An olympic size pool. And another at the middle school. I will opt for the Y. No stairs to contend with. And I know my health plan will pay for any costs and provide transportation. Being only 4'8" tall, you know which end I will be at. Although I do know how to swim. Thanks.



I agree with LP's suggestion, this would be perfect for you.  You can start out as big or small as you can handle and just increase it a little each time.  

Same with walking...out to the street and back.  Time your self, 10 minutes.  Walk for 5 minutes, turn around and come back.  As you build your stamina, you will get farther away in that 5 minutes.  When you are accomplishing a city block, go for 10 minutes, then 20, then 30.

I cannot give any better advice than to find a really good pair of walking shoes.


----------



## Addie

Elder Service Plan is looking into it for me. As they would  provide all the transportation and absorb all the costs, it has to go through them. The PT Department and my PCP will make an evaluation of my ability to withstand any stress on my heart. That is the main concern. I am really excited about this. Aside from building up my strength, it also gets me out of the house doing something that really interests me. three heart attacks last year did do some damage to my heart. Just adding to what was there prior. 

You have all seen those ads about Avandia doing damage to the heart? Well I was one of those folks. I had just had a quint bypass and was feeling really good heart wise. Then the leg ulcer reared it ugly head and I had to go to rehab so they could put a vacuum pump on my leg around the clock. That meant bed. The doctor there changed my medications. Including my diabetes ones. He put me on the Avandia. While there I was on that medication, I suddenly couldn't breath and had some serious heart pain. It lasted only a couple of seconds. About six months later the reports came out about the damage caused by the Avandia. Since then it has been downhill with my heart. 

Now I could register for part of the settlement set up by the pharmaceutical company. But any monies I might receive would have to go to the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. You see, what Medicare doesn't cover is picked up the MassHealth. They pay my premium for Medicare and any costs not covered by Medicare. ESP pays the rest. So any winnings, bonus money from the Lottery over $600, etc, goes to the Commonwealth. They want their money back. So it is an exercise in futility. Ticks me off big time.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Oh... I'm sitting here with the window open, letting the breeze in.  I did a load of laundry, but I'm being lazy on getting it in the dryer.. lol.  I didn't get much sleep last night, so I feel kind of sluggish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Slept fine last night, just want more.  I'm going to feed the cats, watch the Derby...


----------



## taxlady

Trying to figure out where I can see the eastern horizon so I will be able to see the moonrise of the largest full moon in 2012. Will probably drive down to the shore of Lac St-Louis.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Slept fine last night, just want more.  I'm going to feed the cats, watch the Derby...


Rats!  I missed the Derby!  I love watching it.  Actually it is probably better that I did miss it....this is something Dad and I really enjoyed together and I would probably be watching it through a lot of tears.

DH and I took all our pop cans, juice bottles, etc. to the depot ($22.00 worth!), took a pile of paper, cardboard and plastics, cans, etc. to the recycle bin, looked at a new cell phone for me, got our order of gluten free bread, had fish and chips at one of our favourite places, bought the dogs a new toy basket (I fell onto the old one and broke it...I was okay though!) and picked up my anti-biotic for my dentist appointment on Monday (need to take it as a precaution for my knee).

Now we are catching up on Nakita!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Rats!  I missed the Derby!  I love watching it.  Actually it is probably better that I did miss it....this is something Dad and I really enjoyed together and I would probably be watching it through a lot of tears.
> 
> DH and I took all our pop cans, juice bottles, etc. to the depot ($22.00 worth!), took a pile of paper, cardboard and plastics, cans, etc. to the recycle bin, looked at a new cell phone for me, got our order of gluten free bread, had fish and chips at one of our favourite places, bought the dogs a new toy basket (I fell onto the old one and broke it...I was okay though!) and picked up my anti-biotic for my dentist appointment on Monday (need to take it as a precaution for my knee).
> 
> Now we are catching up on Nakita!



It wasn't a big surprise, the Derby I mean, a horse won...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It wasn't a big surprise, the Derby I mean, a horse won...


Again, you brat! 

It's okay, I watched it on youtube.  Didn't cry either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Some of those hats looked like they could've won the race...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll be watching the Preakness and the Belmont, too!  I love watching the horses run.  It's the only sport I get excited about and I really don't care who wins.  I just like to watch the horses.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be watching the Preakness and the Belmont, too!  I love watching the horses run.  It's the only sport I get excited about and I really don't care who wins.  I just like to watch the horses.



I'll be watching the other races as well.  I don't know why I didn't remember the derby was on today.  I have watched it with my Dad since I was little.  I love horses and I too don't care who wins.  Though I kind of like some of the jockeys and often route for them!   It is just such a regal sport.  I love show jumping and have also been to the Cloverdale (here in BC) and Calgary Stampedes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I'll be watching the other races as well.  I don't know why I didn't remember the derby was on today.  I have watched it with my Dad since I was little.  I love horses and I too don't care who wins.  Though I kind of like some of the jockeys and often route for them!   It is just such a regal sport.  I love show jumping and have also been to the Cloverdale (here in BC) and Calgary Stampedes.




I used to barrel race...that was a couple of years ago.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I used to barrel race...that was a couple of years ago.


Is there anything you HAVEN'T done, your Ogreness?


----------



## taxlady

I was flabbergasted when I went to the Santa Anita Racetrack. It was gorgeous. I knew that thoroughbreds were pretty horses, but OMG, they were gorgeous (and frail looking). It was absolutely nothing like I expected. It was soooo much better.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It wasn't a big surprise, the Derby I mean, a horse won...


 
Considering it  was Cinco de Mayo, A Mexican jockey was the winning jockey. How fitting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Is there anything you HAVEN'T done, your Ogreness?



I haven't climbed Mount Everest, played football or taken up an instrument.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Considering it  was Cinco de Mayo, A Mexican jockey was the winning jockey. How fitting.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I was flabbergasted when I went to the Santa Anita Racetrack. It was gorgeous. I knew that thoroughbreds were pretty horses, but OMG, they were gorgeous (and frail looking). It was absolutely nothing like I expected. It was soooo much better.


Wow, I would love to go to one of the big tracks.  My Dad (and sometimes my Mom would come) would talk me to Hastings Park in Vancouver.  They weren't heavy betters by any means, but they loved to watch the horses and had a table in the clubhouse.  I loved watching from there and the food was incredible.  But to see Santa Anita or one of the other big tracks would be amazing.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Wow, I would love to go to one of the big tracks.  My Dad (and sometimes my Mom would come) would talk me to Hastings Park in Vancouver.  They weren't heavy betters by any means, but they loved to watch the horses and had a table in the clubhouse.  I loved watching from there and the food was incredible.  But to see Santa Anita or one of the other big tracks would be amazing.


I was visiting my parents in California. We went with some of their friends. I had expected it to be kind of sleazy, you know, like bookies. But, it was nothing like that. I think I bet $2 in each race


----------



## Claire

When we were on the road, we aimed to go for anything interesting.  We arrived in Kentucky maybe the day of or after the Derby.  You can't even get in unless you know someone.  BUT, I'd never been to a horse race before.  So we went to Churchill Downs the Sunday after.  I don't even know _how_ to gamble on a race, so we didn't.  We just took our mint juleps and went and watched the races.  I've been to car, hound, boat races and .... well, yawn!  But I could get addicted to the horse races ... without gambling!  The animals are wonderful, beautiful.  And you can feel the earth move, literally, when they go by you.  I loved it.


----------



## tinlizzie

I see that I put my Derby thoughs in the wrong thread -- didn't see this one going.  I always pick a horse, never bet, sometimes actually luck out just by chance.  Didn't choose the winner this year, but felt the whole crowd's excitement at that dazzling finish.  Wow.


----------



## taxlady

I just got back from driving Stirling to the airport. He's off to Calgary for four days. It's work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are deciding which showing of "The Avengers" we are going to and whether we are going to see it in 3-D or not.  Since we've never been to a 3-D, we are leaning that way.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> When we were on the road, we aimed to go for anything interesting. We arrived in Kentucky maybe the day of or after the Derby. You can't even get in unless you know someone. BUT, I'd never been to a horse race before. So we went to Churchill Downs the Sunday after. I don't even know _how_ to gamble on a race, so we didn't. We just took our mint juleps and went and watched the races. I've been to car, hound, boat races and .... well, yawn! But I could get addicted to the horse races ... without gambling! The animals are wonderful, beautiful. And you can feel the earth move, literally, when they go by you. I loved it.


 
Claire, I love all equestrian events. Even horse racing. I think horses are so beautiful Dumb, but beautiful. For all the animals my 4H kids worked with, I think I gave special attention to the horse kids. There was a group of kids at the Fair every year. They would put their horses through their paces with just the movement of their knees. No reins, no harness, nothing. Just their knees. The kids were betweem 12 and 15. They were part of the Pre-Rodeo show every year.

I live just a stone's throw from Suffolk Downs. And I have never been to a race there. I have been to the banquet hall for functions.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are deciding which showing of "The Avengers" we are going to and whether we are going to see it in 3-D or not.  Since we've never been to a 3-D, we are leaning that way.


We went on Friday and went to the 3-D version.  We had a choice of regular 3-D and Imax 3-D and chose the regular.  It was good, though I did find that it didn't always make a difference.  However, there were some really WOW moments (won't give any spoilers).  DH said it was distracting for him at times.

But it was worth it and it was a really good movie!  They did a great job of weaving the characters' personalities and stories together and Stan Lee got his little part in.....I always look for that in a Marvel Movie!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to get myself ready to go pick up my new cell phone in an hour.  Yes folk's, I have been fighting it for ages, but I am actually getting my first smart phone.  DH has been wanting me to have one for awhile, so I can check and transfer account balances while out, always have my Michael's coupons handy, and a long list of things.  

The one thing I held out for was a smart phone with keyboard because I can't type on those touch-pad ones with my arthritic fingers.  My friendly neighbourhood  Fido representative knew the perfect one but didn't have it yesterday so she was having it come from another store.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to get myself ready to go pick up my new cell phone in an hour.  Yes folk's, I have been fighting it for ages, but I am actually getting my first smart phone.  DH has been wanting me to have one for awhile, so I can check and transfer account balances while out, always have my Michael's coupons handy, and a long list of things.
> 
> The one thing I held out for was a smart phone with keyboard because I can't type on those touch-pad ones with my arthritic fingers.  My friendly neighbourhood  Fido representative knew the perfect one but didn't have it yesterday so she was having it come from another store.


Which phone are you getting? I'm with Fido too. I had to insist that I only wanted 100 megabytes of data/month for $10, instead of the 1 gig they were recommending. After three months, I still haven't gotten to 50 meg in a month. Of course I download apps at home with our wifi network, which doesn't count for data usage. And if I want to use a map when I'm out, I usually load it and any directions at home too. Then there is less to load when I'm out on their 3G network.

Don't forget to download Our Groceries. It's extremely useful.


----------



## Addie

I think I will be the last one of this planet who has "just a cell phone." With the last cell phone, the minutes would roll over. I would get 60 minutes each month. When I gave it to Son #2, there were more than 2,000 minutes unused. 

I have a free cell phone for elderly. I use it to call Son #1 to find out where in the store he is so we can meet up at a register. I do take it with me everywhere in case of an emergency. Son #1 has the same phone. I should have him sit down with me and show me how to use all the features. I don't even know how to txt.


----------



## Matts girl

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are deciding which showing of "The Avengers" we are going to and whether we are going to see it in 3-D or not. Since we've never been to a 3-D, we are leaning that way.


 Matt and I are going to see that at 2:30 today! I for one am very excited...and yes, I am Way past my teens!


----------



## Addie

Last night I got such a strong hanking, I made the scallopped potatoes. But by the time I had it put together, I was sleepy. So the first thing this morning, I got up and put it in the oven. It is so creamy. I used milk and half and half. Plus seasonings. S&P. I slice an onion and added that. One can never have too much garlic or onions.


----------



## Katie H

The last several days I've been reorganizing and redoing my lovely studio that Glenn built for me.  So far I've done all the heavy moving and shoving and now it's down to the little, nit-picky stuff.  That'll take me, probably, several weeks.  That's fine because I'm going to need something gentle to do as I recover from anticipated hand surgery.  I see the doc tomorrow and will learn when.

I love my studio because it's so nice and spacious (18' x 24'), has 5 huge windows in it and a high ceiling.  It's so cheerful and I am always tended to by my kitties, Sally and Tumble.  I can spend hours playing to my heart's content and listen to audio books as I create/design/make things.

Retirement is awesome!!!!


----------



## Matts girl

Katie H said:


> The last several days I've been reorganizing and redoing my lovely studio that Glenn built for me. So far I've done all the heavy moving and shoving and now it's down to the little, nit-picky stuff. That'll take me, probably, several weeks. That's fine because I'm going to need something gentle to do as I recover from anticipated hand surgery. I see the doc tomorrow and will learn when.


 
Thoughts and Prayers! Good luck!
 And Congrats on the studio!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Matts girl said:


> Matt and I are going to see that at 2:30 today! I for one am very excited...and yes, I am Way past my teens!



I didn't know there was an age limit for being excited about Marvel movies  I'll be 52 this year. (Shrek is 66) We have more toys than your average 4 year old!  Have fun, we are hitting the 4:30 show, which will be about 6:30 your time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We went on Friday and went to the 3-D version.  We had a choice of regular 3-D and Imax 3-D and chose the regular.  It was good, though I did find that it didn't always make a difference.  However, there were some really WOW moments (won't give any spoilers).  DH said it was distracting for him at times.
> 
> But it was worth it and it was a really good movie!  They did a great job of weaving the characters' personalities and stories together and Stan Lee got his little part in.....I always look for that in a Marvel Movie!



I'm not sure if we are seeing the BIG 3-D or not...Shrek made the plans after I told him to look it up.   He kept reading off the times for both and I couldn't picture them in my mind fast enough so I told him to just pick one, I'd be ready.  I had to watch_ Iron Man_ again last night!  Caught Stan Lee, same as always!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not sure if we are seeing the BIG 3-D or not...Shrek made the plans after I told him to look it up.   He kept reading off the times for both and I couldn't picture them in my mind fast enough so I told him to just pick one, I'd be ready.  I had to watch_ Iron Man_ again last night!  Caught Stan Lee, same as always!



All I will say is Stan is near the end.  Love his line!  We haven't seen Captain America - need to do that one now for sure!  That is one Marvel comic I don't remember, but then again you probably don't remember Captain Canada!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> All I will say is Stan is near the end.  Love his line!  We haven't seen Captain America - need to do that one now for sure!  That is one Marvel comic I don't remember, but then again you probably don't remember Captain Canada!



No, I don't remember Captain Canada...does he wear a Maple leaf?  We saw Captain America last, it's good!  Iron Man will always be better!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> All I will say is Stan is near the end.  Love his line!  We haven't seen Captain America - need to do that one now for sure!  That is one Marvel comic I don't remember, but then again you probably don't remember Captain Canada!


I remember Captain Canada. Man that comic stank.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in the chair at home. Mom is here visiting for the weekend. The daughter had her piano recital yesterday & it made her feel great that grandma was here to hear her.


----------



## Zhizara

Listening to the mocking bird who has taken residence nearby.  I love the song and it makes me feel happy.  Summer has started already, 90°s lately. but at least there is a little breeze.  If the summer storms keep up, it will be comfortable enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish Shrek would let me open the bedroom window and just put another blanket on.  It's getting stuffy in here.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done making some rhubarb jam. We also use it as a sauce to put on ice cream.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done making some rhubarb jam. We also use it as a sauce to put on ice cream.


 That sounds good!  I have some ice cream and sherbet in the freezer.  I might have some tonight, though I don't have jam... just apricot preserves.

I'm doing laundry and trying to decide what to make for dinner.


----------



## Addie

Went to see the Doc this morning. He is so pleased with my sugar readings, he has taken me off the glipizide completely. He is also happy that I have started to eat again. So am I. I was getting nervous about it. the only thing is my anemia. He put me on minute amounts of liquid iron drops.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Went to see the Doc this morning. He is so pleased with my sugar readings, he has taken me off the glipizide completely. He is also happy that I have started to eat again. So am I. I was getting nervous about it. the only thing is my anemia. He put me on minute amounts of liquid iron drops.


I am so happy for you, Addie.  Dad was on glipizide and some other medications for his diabetes.  And as you eat more of the right foods I think it will help your anemia and you won't need the iron.


----------



## Katie H

Still "playing" in my studio and now that I know when I'm having surgery, I'm accelerating my reorganization tasks.  Next Tuesday is "D" day and I want to have plenty of easy things to do while I recover.  Doc says I'll be in a cast for 6 weeks.  I think I can come up with enough to do.  That time will be spent "fine tuning" my space.  I'm actually looking forward to it.  The time in my studio, that is.


----------



## Bacardi1

Uh - sitting here at the computer, typing.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am so happy for you, Addie. Dad was on glipizide and some other medications for his diabetes. And as you eat more of the right foods I think it will help your anemia and you won't need the iron.


 
I will always be anemic. I don't seem to process iron properly. I am not sure I am going to like those liquid iron drops though. And I just can't add another pill to my already stash. The doc seems more concernedd with my iron levels than I am. I am used to it being the way it is. And I don't care. Only he does.


----------



## tinlizzie

Trying to cool down after setting the garage to rights.  The a/c guys are coming Friday to install the new air conditioner/heat pump I had to buy this morning since the old one died a few days ago.  The inside parts will go in the garage where the old ones are now and the garage was a wreck.  I knew they would need room to work, so with that motivation I carried stuff out to the outside sheds and temporarily into my bedroom.  When I pulled the car back in after finishing, I felt as though I was in the wrong garage.  Wish I could keep it that way for at least a while.  I'm certainly looking forward to Friday night when I can turn on cool air again.  We're already in the 90's down here.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Went to see the Doc this morning. He is so pleased with my sugar readings, he has taken me off the glipizide completely. He is also happy that I have started to eat again. So am I. I was getting nervous about it. the only thing is my anemia. He put me on minute amounts of liquid iron drops.


I'm so pleased to read this.

More red meat and liver, that's how I took care of an iron deficiency.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hauled the huge dracenas and hibiscus pots outside.  Have a very lush crop of weeds growing in every single flower garden and raised bed, I'm pulling weeds like crazy.


----------



## simonbaker

Worked late todayan early busy day tomorrow with caterings.  Went to acute care last night, I have had enough with this cough for the last 2 weeks, ever since that bad tooth.  I was diagnosed with bronchial infection.  Doc. prescribed some potent drugs that make me feel loopey.  Time to relax awhile now before running the daughter to piano lessons.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got home from the hospital. I stayed overnight with my grandson Josh, who is 10. He fell and broke his wrist yesterday at school. They had to do surgery to repair the damage. He was in a lot of pain last night but is doing much better this morning. Last night he said, grandma, I didn't know you had to be naked to have surgery. He broke his left wrist and he is left handed. Poor little guy.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got home from the hospital. I stayed overnight with my grandson Josh, who is 10. He fell and broke his wrist yesterday at school. They had to do surgery to repair the damage. He was in a lot of pain last night but is doing much better this morning. Last night he said, grandma, I didn't know you had to be naked to have surgery. He broke his left wrist and he is left handed. Poor little guy.


Poor baby. I hope he heals quickly and the pain goes away fast. I know how he feels I fell and broke my right wrist and it's been ugly. At least grandma was with him. best to that young man.
kadesma


----------



## Alix

Laundry going, catching up on DC etc. Trying to motivate myself to do something productive before work.


----------



## JoAnn L.

kadesma said:


> Poor baby. I hope he heals quickly and the pain goes away fast. I know how he feels I fell and broke my right wrist and it's been ugly. At least grandma was with him. best to that young man.
> kadesma



Thanks kadesma, he was suppose to go with his class on a field trip up to the city park for a picnic tomorrow and on May 31 to the city pool for a day of swimming. He won't be able to do either but I will make sure we will do something special for him.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks kadesma, he was suppose to go with his class on a field trip up to the city park for a picnic tomorrow and on May 31 to the city pool for a day of swimming. He won't be able to do either but I will make sure we will do something special for him.


How nice. I can tell you love that boy dearly. I have 3 like that and 1 is MY boy and has been right from the start.Have fun with him and give him a hug for me and there is one for you as well.
kades


----------



## buckytom

i hope the little guy is feeling better, joann.

we're getting ready for baseball team and individual pictures tonight.

my boy filled out the order form from the photographer and it totalled $120!!!   

he wants 8x10s, baseball cards, game tickets, a bobblehead, and so on, all with his picture in his uniform.

i told him that i planted apple trees in the back yard, not money trees...


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> i hope the little guy is feeling better, joann.
> 
> we're getting ready for baseball team and individual pictures tonight.
> 
> my boy filled out the order form from the photographer and it totalled $120!!!
> 
> he wants 8x10s, baseball cards, game tickets, a bobblehead, and so on, all with his picture in his uniform.
> 
> i told him that i planted apple trees in the back yard, not money trees...



bt,
my boys wanted that stuff when they were tadpoles. They were each allowed 2 items and that was it. They were given the there is always nxt year speech and would you believe they agreed. ? If he is as wise As I think he is he will go along. I'll bet he is a real cutie now. hugs to you both.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Ok have to paint 2 bird houses, 4 roof tiles that I want to paint with wine bottles and grapes plus leaves, Just finished baking for the nurses, now painting will begin but first I need to plant a 6 pack of impatients, 3 geraniums finished putting in 4 jalapeno's and 6 sweet white Italina peppers. Geez golly I'm not busy
kades


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just got home from work. Trying to figure out what I want to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching an episode of Eureka, had a cup of coffee.  The houskeepers did Nachos for the Nurses today at work and I am once again stuffed.  This has been a bad diet week.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the forlorn Red Sox (Red Flops) working hard to lose another game.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Watching the forlorn Red Sox (Red Flops) working hard to lose another game.


I guess I should be glad we don't get this one?  We only get one or two Red Sox games a week here, but all the Blue Jays and Mariners ones.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to decide what to have for dinner - I am really not hungry and can't swallow much.  Think I might make a run to DQ for a shake.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, wow, what's going on with the sawx, andy? 
the yanks aren't much better this year so far. (but still better, he hee)

while at the baseball pictures tonight, which was a madhouse, i was appalled to hear a coach from another team (of 6 thru 8 year olds) trash talking our best pitcher, saying that he should be on their team instead of one that sucks. (my team happens to be mostly leftover and late entry kids because the primary coach was late the night of the sign-ups, and yes, they suck. but they have fun and don't know they suck, so i'm good with that).

i didn't say anything at the time, but this gordita bruja had better watch out come next week's coach's meeting.  

you don't disparage my kids and get away with it.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...while at the baseball pictures tonight, which was a madhouse, i was appalled to hear a coach from another team (of 6 thru 8 year olds) trash talking our best pitcher, saying that he should be on their team instead of one that sucks. (my team happens to be mostly leftover and late entry kids because the primary coach was late the night of the sign-ups, and yes, they suck. but they have fun and don't know they suck, so i'm good with that).
> 
> i didn't say anything at the time, but this gordita bruja had better watch out come next week's coach's meeting.
> 
> you don't disparage my kids and get away with it.



Why don't parents get it.  Kids baseball is about teaching, playing, having fun.  Trashing other teams and riding kids at the games is totally inappropriate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek coached for one season when his boys were small, he couldn't stand it.  The kids were great, but he was going to end up in prison taking out some parents.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Stirling's plane to land. I think I will let him take a taxi home. It's such a hassle putting the car at the long term parking and taking a shuttle to airport building. I could spend twice as much for the valet parking up close, but then it isn't all that much cheaper than just taking the taxi and I don't have to wait around for luggage and all that stuff.
We didn't even figure this out before he got on the plane. I'll send him a text message. If he wants me to come get him anyway, it's a 15 minute drive to the airport.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for Stirling's plane to land. I think I will let him take a taxi home. It's such a hassle putting the car at the long term parking and taking a shuttle to airport building. I could spend twice as much for the valet parking up close, but then it isn't all that much cheaper than just taking the taxi and I don't have to wait around for luggage and all that stuff.
> We didn't even figure this out before he got on the plane. I'll send him a text message. If he wants me to come get him anyway, it's a 15 minute drive to the airport.




Next time drive to a hotel near the airport and have a drink in the bar, your sweetie can hop an airport shuttle to the hotel and join you for a drink.  I have found this a great compromise and much nicer than dealing with airport traffic and parking!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> Next time drive to a hotel near the airport and have a drink in the bar, your sweetie can hop an airport shuttle to the hotel and join you for a drink.  I have found this a great compromise and much nicer than dealing with airport traffic and parking!


And maybe since it IS her birthday, they could have just stayed at the hotel for a night! 

I am off to the pool for my water walking.  My knee is still swollen but the doctor said if I stick to straight forward walking at a normal pace I should be fine.  Hopefully next week I can get in three times!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Next time drive to a hotel near the airport and have a drink in the bar, your sweetie can hop an airport shuttle to the hotel and join you for a drink.  I have found this a great compromise and much nicer than dealing with airport traffic and parking!


Excellent idea, thank you.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I am off to the pool for my water walking.  My knee is still swollen but the doctor said if I stick to straight forward walking at a normal pace I should be fine.  Hopefully next week I can get in three times!


I managed to go an extra 4 lengths for a total of 400 meters.  I took it slow and didn't do anything fancy, but still feel really good for doing it!  I am trying to work this into something permanent in my schedule.  It is one of the best cardio workouts I can do without putting extra pressure on my back and leg. The hot tub after isn't too bad either! 

We are going to a concert tonight so I have to work a nap into my day.  My Dad said that the older we get the more like children we become.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i hope the little guy is feeling better, joann.
> 
> we're getting ready for baseball team and individual pictures tonight.
> 
> my boy filled out the order form from the photographer and it totalled $120!!!
> 
> he wants 8x10s, baseball cards, game tickets, a bobble-head, and so on, all with his picture in his uniform.
> 
> i told him that i planted apple trees in the back yard, not money trees...


 
We went through that with my oldest grandchild. His father (Son #1) was president of the Little League and thought he got everything free. We found a compromise. I could have the 8x10 if I paid for it. His father bought the bobble head for his room, his mother paid for the tickets. If he could get a family member to pay for it, he could order it. He talked his aunt into paying for his pic on a Sports Illustrated cover. That was it. A few tears were shed, temper tantrum thrown and he almost ended up with nothing. He still has the bobble-head, I don't even know where my pic is, his aunt gave him the SI and it is framed and on the wall in his apartment, who knows what happened to the tickets. I think he passed them out for trading like baseball cards. He is now approaching his 40's. Today he is the owner and manager of a Semi-Pro baseball team. Partially financed by the Red Sox. His father still goes to evey one of his games. 

He wanted to attend some college in Florida where you could major in baseball. His grades were dismal. Let's be honest. Totally failing. So in HS he played football. Got the winning touchdown for the Thanksgiving game in his senior year. But his first love has always been baseball.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I managed to go an extra 4 lengths for a total of 400 meters. I took it slow and didn't do anything fancy, but still feel really good for doing it! I am trying to work this into something permanent in my schedule. It is one of the best cardio workouts I can do without putting extra pressure on my back and leg. The hot tub after isn't too bad either!
> 
> We are going to a concert tonight so I have to work a nap into my day. My Dad said that the older we get the more like children we become.


 
ESP is going to sponsor me for the water excercise class. I will be going twice a week. Wednesday and Friday. And they will provide all transportation for me. The cost is only $30 a year. They will pay that for me through the PT Department. Now I have to buy a bathing suit. I saw two that I like. If I can stick to this, I will buy the second one. then I can be a fashionista! 

I am surprised at how excited I am about this.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> ESP is going to sponsor me for the water excercise class. I will be going twice a week. Wednesday and Friday. And they will provide all transportation for me. The cost is only $30 a year. They will pay that for me through the PT Department. Now I have to buy a bathing suit. I saw two that I like. If I can stick to this, I will buy the second one. then I can be a fashionista!
> 
> I am surprised at how excited I am about this.


Oh, Addie, you just made my day!  I am so glad you are going.  And it IS something to be excited about because it is something you CAN do and it is something you do for YOU!

You go girl!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I managed to go an extra 4 lengths for a total of 400 meters.  I took it slow and didn't do anything fancy, but still feel really good for doing it!  I am trying to work this into something permanent in my schedule.  It is one of the best cardio workouts I can do without putting extra pressure on my back and leg. The hot tub after isn't too bad either!
> 
> We are going to a concert tonight so I have to work a nap into my day.  My Dad said that the older we get the more like children we become.


Thank you for telling us all about this. My Stirling has a knee that is often sore. This sounds like just the exercise he could use. Our doctor said that the knee would get better with stretching exercises, but neglected to tell him which ones to do.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Thank you for telling us all about this. My Stirling has a knee that is often sore. This sounds like just the exercise he could use. Our doctor said that the knee would get better with stretching exercises, but neglected to tell him which ones to do.


I have problems with some of even the most gentle of aquasize classes, but walking in the water at whatever depth is most comfortable, it great.  You can start out at normal pace, then lengthen the stride, bring the knees up higher, do "cross country" strides and go backwards or sideways.  Also you can get the arms going as well.  Next week I am going to add the foam water dumbells from some arm strength.

I hope it helps him!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Addie, you just made my day! I am so glad you are going. And it IS something to be excited about because it is something you CAN do and it is something you do for YOU!
> 
> You go girl!


 
Thank you. I will have to start out really slow. I tend to get out of breath very quickly and have angina almost without effort. We are mostly concerned with building up the cardio part. My nitro spray will be in my hand all the time. And my Atrovent will be with me also. I have clearance from my cardio doc and my PCP. I am good to go. I am surprised at how excited I am at this new adventure. I know there are folks there that will help me and the ER is just around the corner should I need them.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here thanking God for Amazon's customer service. Have I mentioned how impressed I am by them? The short story is that once again I was having Kindle issues. I think we all know how panicky that makes me.  Amazon reps (3 or 4 different guys) were amazingly patient through all my calls, chats and emails and things are now (hopefully) fixed, and a new non magnetic case is on its way to me.

The thing that amazes me is that they were willing to send me yet another new Kindle if mine had crapped out. These guys are hands down the BEST customer service I've ever received. And you know what, I have begun purchasing more from them as a result. I have made it a point to only shop in places where their customer service is good. Costco gets my vote and although some may disagree, Walmart is next up. Life is too short to have your BP go through the roof due to bad customer service.


----------



## taxlady

I'm packing for our getaway to Ottawa. Tulips, here I come!


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> yeah, wow, what's going on with the sawx, andy?
> the yanks aren't much better this year so far. (but still better, he hee)
> 
> while at the baseball pictures tonight, which was a madhouse, i was appalled to hear a coach from another team (of 6 thru 8 year olds) trash talking our best pitcher, saying that he should be on their team instead of one that sucks. (my team happens to be mostly leftover and late entry kids because the primary coach was late the night of the sign-ups, and yes, they suck. but they have fun and don't know they suck, so i'm good with that).
> 
> i didn't say anything at the time, but this gordita bruja had better watch out come next week's coach's meeting.
> 
> you don't disparage my kids and get away with it.


So what if they suck. They are little guys not pro's!!! They are having fun and enjoying the game and life. That guy needs his foot in his mouth. You can give him a piece of my mind BT. I'd be all innocent and find myself standing next to him talking to someone who has been clued in and say like an innocent kid. Geez we have such a great pitcher I'm so glad he isn't playing for those dumbo's or what ever name  you want for them,you know what BT don't be a wiseacer like he is be yourself and let your boy and the others just enjoy baseball. They don't need that crap.
kades


----------



## Katie H

The weather was glorious today so Glenn and I took a 3-hour motorcycle ride through the countryside and stopped at our favorite mom-and-pop Dairy Queen for some foot longs and ice cream.  Our food was extra tasty because we enjoyed it on a picnic table under some huge oak trees.  It was wonderful and I feel soooo refreshed.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> The weather was glorious today so Glenn and I took a 3-hour motorcycle ride through the countryside and stopped at our favorite mom-and-pop Dairy Queen for some foot longs and ice cream.  Our food was extra tasty because we enjoyed it on a picnic table under some huge oak trees.  It was wonderful and I feel soooo refreshed.


Oh Katie how wonderful Gil and I had foot longs yesterday they taste so good. He went for a milkshake I had an ice tea then a soft small cone. Yum
Enjoy sweetie.
cj


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> ESP is going to sponsor me for the water excercise class. I will be going twice a week. Wednesday and Friday. And they will provide all transportation for me. The cost is only $30 a year. They will pay that for me through the PT Department. Now I have to buy a bathing suit. I saw two that I like. If I can stick to this, I will buy the second one. then I can be a fashionista!
> 
> I am surprised at how excited I am about this.



Yay!!!!   Have fun!  So, the suit you picked is an Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini, right?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching Castle in the Sky.


----------



## Andy M.

Feeling miserable.  I was up until 3:30AM not sleeping and feeling rotten.  I woke up this morning feeling like I'd been beaten up.  Normally, I'd just veg all day and recover but sis and BIL are scheduled for dinner tonight.  I guess I'll wait and see how I feel later.


----------



## vitauta

andy.  cancel that dinner date right now.  then, concentrate on your own well-being.  that's what really matters most, you see....


----------



## Addie

Andy, take a nap. You will feel better. Sleep does wonders when you don't feel good.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm sitting here procrastinating. It's Saturday and I have a whole list of chores. Now I just need to move my butt away from the computer, so I can get stuff done.


----------



## Rocklobster

just finished making pancakes with my daughter. She accidently put too much milk in, so I had to add more dry ingredients. Now, I have a huge batch left over. I guess its pancakes two days in a row....
Now, I am off to the dump. Gotta love rural living. The dump run...


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.  I'm starting to perk up.  I took some Tylenol and coffee and a magic elixir that consists of mini eclairs SO brought home last night.  Things are looking better.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rocklobster said:


> just finished making pancakes with my daughter. She accidently put too much milk in, so I had to add more dry ingredients. Now, I have a huge batch left over. I guess its pancakes two days in a row....
> Now, I am off to the dump. Gotta love rural living. The dump run...




When I was a kid we used to love the dump run.  

We usually brought back more stuff than we left!  

I remember once the people next door took a nearly new ten speed to the dump because the gears were messed up, my stepfather brought it home and fixed it, you know the rest!


----------



## Steve Kroll

Rocklobster said:


> Now, I am off to the dump.


Reminds me of when I was a kid. My dad would borrow a friend's truck and haul stuff off to the dump. My little brother and I would ride along, and the entire way there we would sing (to the tune of the lone ranger theme), "to the dump, to the dump, to the dump dump dump..." 


...and I'm still sitting here procrastinating.


----------



## Dawgluver

I used to love it when Dad would take us to the dump as little kids.  A fascinating place!  

I'm planting the flats of greenhouse stuff I bought.  Flowers, veggies, along with some herb seeds.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thanks guys. I'm starting to perk up. I took some Tylenol and coffee and a magic elixir that consists of mini eclairs SO brought home last night. Things are looking better.


 
Eclairs are so magical. There is nothing they can't cure.


----------



## Addie

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm sitting here procrastinating. It's Saturday and I have a whole list of chores. Now I just need to move my butt away from the computer, so I can get stuff done.


 
Word from the Mothership is that this is a "Do Nothing Saturday."


----------



## Andy M.

I've decided to move the dinner to Monday night.  I still feel crappy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you feel better soon, Andy.  Sorry the eclairs didn't work their magic.

I interrupted the planting to start getting ready for a graduation party.  Heh.  Glad I looked at the invite again, as it's TOMORROW.  Oops.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I've decided to move the dinner to Monday night.  I still feel crappy.



Good call. I recommend some tea and brandy. If nothing else you'll forget how awful you feel!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I've decided to move the dinner to Monday night. I still feel crappy.


 
Smart move. If you are coming down with something, you certainly don't want to pass it on. Get some rest and pamper yourself for a change.  Just for you.


----------



## Addie

I just  had to change the batteries AGAIN on my mouse. I think I am on this computer too much.

I need to go downstairs and check on my mail.

My daughter asked me to embroider her some scarves with matching doilies for her bedroom. So I ordered them today. I have been asking her to take a look at the ones I was looking at. So today I just ordered what I wanted to do. If she doesn't like what I chose, then I will give it to the church for the fair in the fall. And she will get nothing. They just finised doing over her bedroom. Even down to sanding the floors and refinishing them. I have been working on a lapghan for my granddaughter. But it is getting heavy and too warm to hold in my lap at this time of year. So I am going back to doing something light and easy. And I can take it with me when I have a doctors appointment.

I know what I want for Christmas coming. I want a floor stand for my embroidery. That way I will have both hands free for passing the needle back and forth with both hands. The one I want is only thirty-five dollars. I will probably end up buying it myself because I am too impatient to wait that long.


----------



## justplainbill

Watching a PBS broadcast of the 1956 B&W Lawrence Welk Mother's day show.  I was in the 8th grade when it originally aired and my parents had purchased their firs TV about 3 years prior.


----------



## vitauta

justplainbill said:


> Watching a PBS broadcast of the 1956 B&W Lawrence Welk Mother's day show.  I was in the 8th grade when it originally aired and my parents had purchased their firs TV about 3 years prior.




wow.  it was about 1951 when my family bought our first tv.  and our beautiful mint green used studebaker sedan that looked like a spacecraft with its four sectioned windows wrapped around the back.  at the time i had no idea how lucky we were to have these remarkable things--just assumed all americans lived this way on under forty dollars a week....


----------



## Claire

I'm having a drink I shouldn't, thinking about what to do tomorrow.  A few friends are coming over, and it isn't much of a big deal.  Sent (slightly tipsy) husband off to bed an hour ago and am heading that way myself.


----------



## simonbaker

Coming home from an exhausting weekend.  The auction is over for the estate sale.  It took alot of teamwork to pull it off.  It involved alot of moving boxes & furniture for 2 very full days.  We decided we will need to postpone mother's day until next weekend.  It's so cute, the 3 kids across the street came over & gave me a bright red carnation.  It's a good thing to keep dh sleeping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome home, Simonbaker!  How exhausting, hope you can get some rest.  These life events can be so trying.

I've been planting like a mad fiend all yesterday and today, and am finally down to 2 Magilla Perillas, a couple purple spready things, some herbs, a bunch of seeds, and one last New Guinea impatiens.  Got the peppers, toms, petunias, et al in the pots and beds.  I was on a roll, so let DH go to the grad party without me.  I'm covered in potting soil.

Looking forward to Survivor Finale!  (and a shower).


----------



## Alix

Finally getting on the computer after several days away. It looks like its going to take me a while to catch up!


----------



## FluffyAngel

Finally!  A day completely off with no Dr appointments (for ANYone that it affects me), & no obligations to anyone. I think I will silence my phone a while.  The possibilities for today are endless.  Among one will be baking. See 'what are you baking today'. Lots of cleaning & rearranging also.


----------



## blissful

On this video, it just reminded me, that I didn't go to a fun high school.
Teachers dancing behind students. 



		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	




		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> On this video, it just reminded me, that I didn't go to a fun high school.
> Teachers dancing behind students.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.






		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing b4 bedtime on DC.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for sharing that!


Wasn't that the cutest thing? I wish I had teachers like that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> Wasn't that the cutest thing? I wish I had teachers like that!



I dance like that all the time...one of these days I'll get caught!


----------



## Dawgluver

I had to nuke the most beautiful black and white wasp who had built a lovely paper nest under the vent right next to the watering hose.  Felt terrible, but every time I went to turn the hose on, she got mad and tried to chase me away.  Those stings are nasty!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I dance like that all the time...one of these days I'll get caught!



Video please?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I had to nuke the most beautiful black and white wasp who had built a lovely paper nest under the vent right next to the watering hose.  Felt terrible, but every time I went to turn the hose on, she got mad and tried to chase me away.  Those stings are nasty!


Bummer. But, you are right, those stings are nasty, much worse than bee stings. Nice to see someone else who appreciates insects.


----------



## Addie

If you get stung, a paste of MSG will take the pain away immediately and help remove the stinger. Of all the things I have taught her over the years, she tells me that little tip is the very best one.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Bliss!  That was great!!  I loved the way the students seemed to know something was going on but wouldn't look.  Cool video!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Video please?



Oh no, no blackmail material.  I look like Elaine on Seinfeld when I dance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up for work.  In another week I take over the reins from my boss who is having surgery and will be gone for three weeks.  I'm getting a bit nervous about it.  So many things to keep track of...


----------



## simonbaker

Just getting ready to go to  work & drop off the daughter to school.  The lease is up on the van today so we will need to deal with that.  Tomorrow is the last day of school.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waking up for work.  In another week I take over the reins from my boss who is having surgery and will be gone for three weeks.  I'm getting a bit nervous about it.  So many things to keep track of...


You'll do great. I know that, partly, because you are nervous. Remember, delegate.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> You'll do great. I know that, partly, because you are nervous. Remember, delegate.


+ 1


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to head into Vancouver for my pain program and my swallow test to see what is going on with my throat.  I am still having kidney pain and am relying on my learned methods of dealing with it as I can't eat, drink or take any medication until after the test.  The eating part is okay because I haven't been anyway.  But not being able to drink anything is the challenge.

But I have a very positive attitude about everything.  I had a chat last night with one of my Dad's old University buddies from Ontario.  He calls me every once in awhile to chat...I know he misses Dad a lot.  He said Dad would be proud of me on how I have been handling things.  That meant a lot.


----------



## Katie H

It's been dry, dry, dry here.  We have had only .6 of an inch of rain during the last 2 months.  In view of that and the fact that "arthur" has seriously taken up residence in the joints in both of our bodies and also that our looney dog, Harley, loooooooves to dig, we decided not to put in a garden this year.

So, in light of all those factors, this morning Glenn and I planted a small garden of sorts in some of those upside down planters.  Between thrift stores and a bargain, we ended up with three of them.  One only has a single port in the bottom, but the other two have the bottom one plus multiple side ports.

When we were done, we had 4 roma tomato plants, one each of red, green, orange, and yellow bell peppers, a grape tomato plant and, on top of two of the planters, I put a tarragon plant in one and a thyme in the other.

The herbs will grow nicely and the added benefit is that they will help to keep the moisture in the body of the planter.

There was a "stowaway" in the green pepper plant pot that looks something like a cucumber, zucchini, squash or melon of some sort.  I put that in a separate pot to see what we'll get.  Or....it might simply be a weed.  Only time will tell.

I can taste the grape tomatoes already.


----------



## Alix

I'm watching the guys massacre the bushes and trees across the street. You'd think they'd teach them a bit about pruning before setting them loose with a chainsaw. Yikes. 

I'm also watching my young kitten bug the stuffing out of the older cat. He is going to whomp her pretty soon. Thinking about babetoo and hoping her kitties came home.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waking up for work. In another week I take over the reins from my boss who is having surgery and will be gone for three weeks. I'm getting a bit nervous about it. So many things to keep track of...


 
You will do fine. Otherwise you would not have been chosen to do the job. Good Luck.


----------



## Zhizara

More experience, more skills, PF  pretty soon you'll be so valuable they'll pay you what you're really worth (priceless)!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

going to the store... be back soon


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting down & relaxing for 30 minutes.  Enjoyed listening to the daughter practice piano for about 20 minutes, checking emails quick like then I'm off to my aqua chi class.  Maybe dh will figure out supper tonight?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Waking up for work.  In another week I take over the reins from my boss who is having surgery and will be gone for three weeks.  I'm getting a bit nervous about it.  So many things to keep track of...



Congrats!  You'll be fine!  Obviously this says something about your capabilities and the fact folks know you'll do the job right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the support everyone.  I'm just worried I'll miss something that Medicare insists on to be paid. I'm having a dry run tomorrow morning, treating it like a Monday morning and checking everything off my checklist.  What to look at, what to figure and who to holler at.  Unfortunately, delegation usually comes to me, so I will be busy delegating to myself while standing on my head and juggling.  Should be fun.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just got done watching a recorded episode of "Restaurant Impossible."  I have to do the dishes from dinner and portion out some meat for the freezer, but I decided to plop online for a bit.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for the support everyone.  I'm just worried I'll miss something that Medicare insists on to be paid. I'm having a dry run tomorrow morning, treating it like a Monday morning and checking everything off my checklist.  What to look at, what to figure and who to holler at.  Unfortunately, delegation usually comes to me, so I will be busy delegating to myself while standing on my head and juggling.  Should be fun.


PF I am very proud of you and you will do just fine.  You will find someone to replace "you" in the delegation chain.


----------



## LPBeier

I've had a quiet evening curled up with my furbabies and catching up on TV.  My throat test wasn't too bad and my kidney pain is better.  I get to be lazy all day tomorrow so that is a plus!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I've had a quiet evening curled up with my furbabies and catching up on TV. My throat test wasn't too bad and my kidney pain is better. I get to be lazy all day tomorrow so that is a plus!


 
Sounds like you need a "Me" day. A "Mental Health" day. So I hereby designate today as "Don't Bother Me Day" for LPBeier.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Sounds like you need a "Me" day. A "Mental Health" day. So I hereby designate today as "Don't Bother Me Day" for LPBeier.


Thanks, Addie! 

  I think I will honour that!  I was just trying to get myself to the pool for my water walk, but while my mind is really into it my body says "I've had enough for one week".  So, I am going to get a cup of tea and go back to bed for awhile.  DH is off all day so we are going to make it a relaxing one.


----------



## Alix

Last day off for a bit. Its crummy outside so I thought I'd bake and clean and do all that housewifey stuff I've been ignoring. LOL. Well, the baking got slammed since we're out of some key ingredients (see what happens when the kiddos start cooking?) and I just got a call to go out for lunch later. Hmmm...guess I'll just have to put up with an untidy house for another day or 6.


----------



## Skittle68

Today I'm going to do marathon dishes.  I let them get a little out of hand while the bf was out of town. He comes home tomorrow, and I plan to have the house looking respectable lol. Mike is really particular about clutter and dust, and I clean the bathrooms and kitchen so we make a pretty good cleaning team


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Addie!
> 
> I think I will honour that!  I was just trying to get myself to the pool for my water walk, but while my mind is really into it my body says "I've had enough for one week".  So, I am going to get a cup of tea and go back to bed for awhile.  DH is off all day so we are going to make it a relaxing one.


Got a call awhile ago that the culture results came back from the hospital and I have an aggressive kidney infection (again) and the antibiotic I am on isn't working.  Last time this happened I had three hospital trips, one doctor trip and ended up getting IV antibiotic every day for 2 weeks.  

But I am feeling positive and am determined that this one will work this time.   I will get the rest and fluids I need to help fight it!


----------



## Andy M.

Crossing my fingers for you, Laurie.  Beat that infection down!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Crossing my fingers for you, Laurie.  Beat that infection down!



+1!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +1!


 
+2 You can do it girl!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Crossing my fingers for you, Laurie.  Beat that infection down!


+3


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +3


 +4


----------



## pacanis

nothing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Got a call awhile ago that the culture results came back from the hospital and I have an aggressive kidney infection (again) and the antibiotic I am on isn't working.  Last time this happened I had three hospital trips, one doctor trip and ended up getting IV antibiotic every day for 2 weeks.
> 
> But I am feeling positive and am determined that this one will work this time.   I will get the rest and fluids I need to help fight it!



Keep the faith, it will work and you will be better in days.


----------



## simonbaker

Itching ,y right foot like crazy with a hairbrush until it quits itching. Anyone have a good remedy for athletes foot?


----------



## Alix

Well yes. Sun, sand and the ocean is the best, but failing that, tea tree oil works better than just about anything else. Keep it DRY DRY DRY and put tea tree oil on as often as you think of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a nice wash in plain yogurt helps too.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Got a call awhile ago that the culture results came back from the hospital and I have an aggressive kidney infection (again) and the antibiotic I am on isn't working. Last time this happened I had three hospital trips, one doctor trip and ended up getting IV antibiotic every day for 2 weeks.
> 
> But I am feeling positive and am determined that this one will work this time.  I will get the rest and fluids I need to help fight it!


 You have a very positive attitude about it all & that's alot of it!  Keep drinking those fluids even when you feel like you're floating, drink a little more.  Positive thoughts & prayers being sent your way.


----------



## simonbaker

Alix said:


> Well yes. Sun, sand and the ocean is the best, but failing that, tea tree oil works better than just about anything else. Keep it DRY DRY DRY and put tea tree oil on as often as you think of it.


 I have never heard of that oil. I will try to find it.  Keeping it dry & putting oil on it?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> a nice wash in plain yogurt helps too.


 
I haven't thought of that yogurt treatment in eons. As a doctor once explained to me; The good bacteria in yogurt eats the bad bacteria in your intestinal tract. The same goes for Athletes Foot. The good bacteria in yogurt eats the bad bacteria in Athletes Foot. And it is bacteria that causes Atheletes Foot. Living in South Tropical Texas, it was a constant problem for my kids. Specially since the boys wore high top Keds. Sure did work though. And what didn't get used for the feet, went into their tummies. Today, they love yogurt. Me? YUK! I don't understand eating sour food.


----------



## Alix

simonbaker said:


> I have never heard of that oil. I will try to find it.  Keeping it dry & putting oil on it?



Yep, wash in salt water if you can, dry it and then apply the tea tree oil. You can find it in most drugstores here in Canada. Costco even carries it. Its an herbal remedy that lots of folks use for a lice treatment, acne treatment and as an antifungal treatment. Athlete's foot is a fungal infection and tea tree oil works very well on it. 

With all due respect to PF's expertise, we found the yogurt treatment makes the athlete's foot FEEL better but it doesn't work as fast. Its a fungal thing so you need an antifungal cream. OTC preps for yeast infections work too, again, more slowly than the tea tree oil 

My niece had the worst athlete's foot I've ever seen and it took a LOT to get rid of it. I had a less serious bout of it and the tea tree oil gave me relief in 24 hours and it was completely gone in 72 hours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yogurt works well on all kinds of itchies...


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yogurt works well on all kinds of itchies...




Indeed it does. Have you ever tried the tea tree oil PF?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Yep, wash in salt water if you can, dry it and then apply the tea tree oil. You can find it in most drugstores here in Canada. Costco even carries it. Its an herbal remedy that lots of folks use for a lice treatment, acne treatment and as an antifungal treatment. Athlete's foot is a fungal infection and tea tree oil works very well on it.
> 
> With all due respect to PF's expertise, we found the yogurt treatment makes the athlete's foot FEEL better but it doesn't work as fast. Its a fungal thing so you need an antifungal cream. OTC preps for yeast infections work too, again, more slowly than the tea tree oil
> 
> My niece had the worst athlete's foot I've ever seen and it took a LOT to get rid of it. I had a less serious bout of it and the tea tree oil gave me relief in 24 hours and it was completely gone in 72 hours.



You had already mentioned Tea Tree Oil...  More people have yogurt hanging around, though and until you can get your hands on tea tree...Walmart has the Tea Tree Oil, SB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Indeed it does. Have you ever tried the tea tree oil PF?



Yes, I have a couple of bottles of it.  I use it as a foot soother and it keeps the cats from sleeping on my feet.


----------



## Alix

Oh, I get you. What I meant was, have you used it for other stuff successfully? I swear this stuff is amazing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Oh, I get you. What I meant was, have you used it for other stuff successfully? I swear this stuff is amazing.



I put a few drops in my shampoo, stops itchy scalp.  Apply to abrasions, not cuts. And it helps clear up zits I pick at.  Helps with ingrown hairs too!


----------



## Alix

I doused myself in it after we had a lice epidemic at work about the same time they found bedbugs. :shudder: I stripped at the back door...bagged my clothes and took the hottest bath with tea tree oil in it.


----------



## Skittle68

My dad used to use tea tree oil for his foot fungus. Worked great. That stuff smells really strong, but sort of in a good way. It's a great natural anti-bacterial/anti-fungal. Another tip some people don't think of, is to have multiple pairs of shoes, including work shoes, so that you can let your shoes go at least 24 hours in between uses. This gives them time to dry out completely, and helps kill off bacteria and fungus residing in your shoes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Skittle68 said:


> My dad used to use tea tree oil for his foot fungus. Worked great. That stuff smells really strong, but sort of in a good way. It's a great natural anti-bacterial/anti-fungal. Another tip some people don't think of, is to have multiple pairs of shoes, including work shoes, so that you can let your shoes go at least 24 hours in between uses. This gives them time to dry out completely, and helps kill off bacteria and fungus residing in your shoes.



Good advice, I have two pairs of nurse shoes and I make sure I alternate them.  They look them same, but I used a sharpie to write a 1 in one pair and 2 in the other.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you everyone for all the good tips.  I will go to walgreens tomorrow , no costco here, & see if I can find the tea tree oil. Noone here eats plain yogurt but I may try a small container just to try it out.. I just love DC it's a place to get so many things solved.  Thanks again!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Thank you everyone for all the good tips.  I will go to walgreens tomorrow , no costco here, & see if I can find the tea tree oil. Noone here eats plain yogurt but I may try a small container just to try it out.. I just love DC it's a place to get so many things solved.  Thanks again!!



Ask the pharmacy, they will know if they have it or not and where it is in the store.  It's considered a supplement and is stocked through the pharmacy.


----------



## LPBeier

I am excited because I found some new crochet patterns for things I can make for people who have brought some joy into my life....and, at the same time giving something to do in my "resting".


----------



## Skittle68

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Good advice, I have two pairs of nurse shoes and I make sure I alternate them.  They look them same, but I used a sharpie to write a 1 in one pair and 2 in the other.



I have two pairs of waitress shoes. One pair of shape up type shoes, and one pair of normal shoes. Since they work different muscles in my legs it keeps my legs from getting quite so sore. And the added bonus is my feet don't get as stinky lol


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> I am excited because I found some new crochet patterns for things I can make for people who have brought some joy into my life....and, at the same time giving something to do in my "resting".



So, whattarya gonna be makin'?


----------



## LPBeier

There's a really cute pattern for baby hats that do up really fast - I have a bunch of babies coming real soon so these will be perfect.  I have leftovers of a bunch of baby yarn in various colours so don't even have to buy any!

Second is a cowl collar with a flower.  I really want to make this for a lady I met in my first pain group (before Dad died).  She gave me the "One Sentence Journal" I made the thread about and loves wearing scarves and things around her neck (to cover scars from surgery from the accident that triggered her chronic pain).  As soon as I saw this pattern I knew it was for her - and the picture was in her colours as well! 

Finally, a cute little pattern to make stuffed lady bugs.  A woman from my church lost her Mom shortly before Dad passed.  She is having a really rough time of it.  She shared a story about her Mom's love for ladybugs and how one was one her Mom's bed just before she passed away.  It gave my friend a sense of comfort.  She also has 4 daughters so I though I would make a bunch of them in bright colours!

Since I have to rest (and don't really feel like much else), I might as well keep busy and making things for others makes me happy!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I am excited because I found some new crochet patterns for things I can make for people who have brought some joy into my life....and, at the same time giving something to do in my "resting".


I wish I had learned to crochet. There are several women at the dialisys center who spend there 3 hours working on things. Me I just sit there and TV makes me nuts soooo it's sit and watch. So glad you found something for your resting time 
ma


----------



## simonbaker

I am taking a quick breal before my busy weekend begins.  The daughter has her piano guild today at the local college. Then, we have to go to  Sam's & buy alot of groceries for a party of 650 thursday.  After mass tomorrow it's back to work again.  Enjoying this 2 hours of free time.


----------



## babetoo

my granddaughter and fiancé just left. won't be back till monday. frankly i can us the quiet time. after the tension of cat saga,i am worn out. a nap is in my future.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I am taking a quick breal before my busy weekend begins.  The daughter has her piano guild today at the local college. Then, we have to go to  Sam's & buy alot of groceries for a party of 650 thursday.  After mass tomorrow it's back to work again.  Enjoying this 2 hours of free time.


Don't you love shopping for large groups of people!  I remember one wedding I did (400) I bought Costco out of pork loins (3 cases +), chicken thighs, chorizo sausage and strawberries (stuffing for the loins), lettuce, etc.  We had 2 carts and a flat deck dolly absolutely crammed with stuff.  And that was only one store.  . 

Glad you had a break this morning and hope the recital went well!


----------



## Addie

My daughter asked me to embroider a scarf and doilies for her bedroom dresser. The package arrived today. I have a stash of threads. Too many in fact. Some are DMC, JPC, etc. And of course none are numbered or labeled. My bad. So now I have to figure out what greens I need. The first one I am going to make is all green with small red berries. Those are French knots. It calls for threads from DMC. I could take a trip to the craft store and get the threads I need according to the chart. The threads I have are somewhat old. I should toss them out and start from scratch. In fact, I just talked myself into doing just that. Son #1 is coming back tomorrow to do more work on my computer. He doesn't know it yet, but he is going to take me to the craft store for a ten minute looksee and to get what I need. 

kadesma, look into embroidering. Get a small stamped kit, (they come with the thread and chart) to keep your hands busy while you are sitting there for three hours. The kits are about $3.99 and a hoop about $1.99. They have a lot of adorable one for kids rooms. Joann Fabric Stores has the best selection.  Another good site is Herrschners. But they tend to be more expensive and cater to the more experienced person. All the ones I have made over the years for the kids, they now have them in their home for their kids rooms. 

I made a couple of 4x6 ones with plastic frames for my daughter's bathroom about 35 years ago. She still has them hanging up. They are now brown with age and very fragile. But she won't take them down. They have traveled to every home she has ever lived in. I got them at some stupid house party. You know. Like Tupperware. They were the cheapest thing I could find to buy that night. Who knew they would become such treasures.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> My daughter asked me to embroider a scarf and doilies for her bedroom dresser. The package arrived today. I have a stash of threads. Too many in fact. Some are DMC, JPC, etc. And of course none are numbered or labeled. My bad. So now I have to figure out what greens I need. The first one I am going to make is all green with small red berries. Those are French knots. It calls for threads from DMC. I could take a trip to the craft store and get the threads I need according to the chart. The threads I have are somewhat old. I should toss them out and start from scratch. In fact, I just talked myself into doing just that. Son #1 is coming back tomorrow to do more work on my computer. He doesn't know it yet, but he is going to take me to the craft store for a ten minute looksee and to get what I need.
> 
> kadesma, look into embroidering. Get a small stamped kit, (they come with the thread and chart) to keep your hands busy while you are sitting there for three hours. The kits are about $3.99 and a hoop about $1.99. They have a lot of adorable one for kids rooms. Joann Fabric Stores has the best selection.  Another good site is Herrschners. But they tend to be more expensive and cater to the more experienced person. All the ones I have made over the years for the kids, they now have them in their home for their kids rooms.
> 
> I made a couple of 4x6 ones with plastic frames for my daughter's bathroom about 35 years ago. She still has them hanging up. They are now brown with age and very fragile. But she won't take them down. They have traveled to every home she has ever lived in. I got them at some stupid house party. You know. Like Tupperware. They were the cheapest thing I could find to buy that night. Who knew they would become such treasures.



thanks Addie,
 I use to do all kinds of embroidry just haven't done it in years. I love cross stitch but I can only move one arm all the way the other I can only bend from the elbow  so I'll see how it goes and give it a try.
kades


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> my granddaughter and fiancé just left. won't be back till monday. frankly i can us the quiet time. after the tension of cat saga,i am worn out. a nap is in my future.


Take that nap and just kick back and enjoy the quiet. You deserve the peace.
Glad your critters are home.
kades


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> thanks Addie,
> I use to do all kinds of embroidry just haven't done it in years. I love cross stitch but I can only move one arm all the way the other I can only bend from the elbow so I'll see how it goes and give it a try.
> kades


 
An 8" hoop should be ideal for you then. You can hold it with the resricted arm and sew with the other. The nice thing with cross stitch, you can sew with either hand. Good luck.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> thanks Addie,
> I use to do all kinds of embroidry just haven't done it in years. I love cross stitch but I can only move one arm all the way the other I can only bend from the elbow  so I'll see how it goes and give it a try.
> kades


Maybe trying plastic canvas work might be better for you, Ma.  It is similar to cross stitch (counting instead of a printed design) and needlepoint (an open style canvas) but the stiffer plastic would be easier to hold with your bad arm.  My sister in law does it all the time.  There are thousands of Ideas out there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Preakness is about to run...


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Maybe trying plastic canvas work might be better for you, Ma.  It is similar to cross stitch (counting instead of a printed design) and needlepoint (an open style canvas) but the stiffer plastic would be easier to hold with your bad arm.  My sister in law does it all the time.  There are thousands of Ideas out there.


Thanks for the Idea LP I love both cross stitch and needlepoint will look into it. Oh boy I'm so glad to find something to do I like. You made my day
ma


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Preakness is about to run...


 
I am watching it. 

Still haven't solved my problem. I guess the guys in the back room will be back to work on Monday. Here's hoping.


----------



## CWS4322

After spending yesterday and today outside doing yard work, I have a glass of wine handy and am about to relax reading s/thing on my kindle. It is the May long weekend here and the weather has been marvelous, so far--sunny, 80 degrees. Tomorrow I have to schlepp stuff to the house in the city, rake the grass I cut on Wednesday, bag it to bring out for more mulch, and paint. Maybe spend some time in the much neglected flower beds (maybe do that Monday--a friend is coming for Girl's Night tomorrow night).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll Have Another !!!!!!!  Derby and Preakness winner...we may have a Triple crown winner this year!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll Have Another !!!!!!! Derby and Preakness winner...we may have a Triple crown winner this year!!!


 
And they only paid thousands instead of millions for him. Can it get any better?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll Have Another !!!!!!!  Derby and Preakness winner...we may have a Triple crown winner this year!!!




That horse is amazing.  As fast as Bode... is, he caught and passed him!   ...twice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm still trying to get the cats off the ceiling after that race...I scared the heck out of them.  I bet it's a couple of hours before they feel safe sitting next to me again!

He is an amazing horse!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm still trying to get the cats off the ceiling after that race...I scared the heck out of them. I bet it's a couple of hours before they feel safe sitting next to me again!
> 
> He is an amazing horse!


 
 Poor kitties. Good thing Teddy Bear left a short time ago. He would be with your cats. 

My neighbors must think I am in some serioud pain also. But then I heard some yelling coming from open windows also.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My hands still hurt...


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm still trying to get the cats off the ceiling after that race...I scared the heck out of them.  I bet it's a couple of hours before they feel safe sitting next to me again!
> 
> He is an amazing horse!


I knew there was a reason I wasn't a cat person!


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> Maybe trying plastic canvas work might be better for you, Ma.  It is similar to cross stitch (counting instead of a printed design) and needlepoint (an open style canvas) but the stiffer plastic would be easier to hold with your bad arm.  My sister in law does it all the time.  There are thousands of Ideas out there.


 
I agree!  I used to do all kinds of needlework,  but at my age (65) the plastic canvas with a stand is pretty easy to work.  

I often just take the frame off of the stand and prop the framed canvas on my desk or ottoman and find something good on TV.

For a small carry around project, kits are easy to find, cheap and portable.  Make a tote bag to carry your next kit in.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Laundry!


----------



## vitauta

reading, reading, reading--almost nonstop during my waking hours these past three days.  my eyes get so blurry from eyestrain.  thankfully, i can crank up the font size on both my nook reader and pc for kindle and keep right on going for a while longer....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching, "The Russians Are Coming, The Russians Are Coming!"   It's such a scream!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, bad word. Spilled half a bag of dog food on the floor of the laundry room.  Thankfully, I had a dustpan and a yardstick to dig it out from under the washer/dryer.  Beagle will have more roughage in her diet thanks to the dust bunnies.

We're opening up our little pond/fountain and pulling weeds.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Pestering the cat and getting ready to pick up sister-in-law. Well, and procratinating a little by checking DC.


----------



## Alix

Getting ready for a LOOOONG night. I'm off to work shortly and then I'll be doing countroom supervisor duty at the community leagues casino tonight. I'm an idiot. I was up by 745am and won't get home til 300am. Moron. Thank the lord for coffee.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Alix said:
			
		

> Getting ready for a LOOOONG night. I'm off to work shortly and then I'll be doing countroom supervisor duty at the community leagues casino tonight. I'm an idiot. I was up by 745am and won't get home til 300am. Moron. Thank the lord for coffee.



Eeeeewww, count room duty. Not quite as bad as rolling coin but still yuck. Hmmm, I wonder if there are still even any casinos that have to roll coins/tokens.


----------



## vitauta

okay, pag, i'm onto you.  your'e avoidance-posting.  i know because it's what i do too sometimes.  if you ever see a stream of vit posts, or 15 in a day, it's a sure sign i'm putting off/avoiding doing something important but unpleasant or worrisome....


----------



## Addie

I am driving myself crazy. That used to be the kids job. But I seem to do it so much better.

I have a stash of embroidery threads. Most of them are DMC. But a few years back DMC changed their numbers on their skeins. I need three shades of medium green. And I can't find anything on the DMC site to correspond the old numbers to the new. Of course none of the threads I have correspond to the numbers on the instruction sheet. So I am trying to figure out three shades of medium green and making sure I have enough of each color. I really don't want to have to make a trip to AC Moore just to get 8 skeins of thread. If you don't hear from me, this is why!


----------



## roadfix

getting ready to BBQ and view the partial solar eclipse


----------



## simonbaker

Alix said:


> Well yes. Sun, sand and the ocean is the best, but failing that, tea tree oil works better than just about anything else. Keep it DRY DRY DRY and put tea tree oil on as often as you think of it.


Yhe tea tree oil is amazing stuff. I cannot believe how fast it works!   Thank you so very much!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Don't you love shopping for large groups of people! I remember one wedding I did (400) I bought Costco out of pork loins (3 cases +), chicken thighs, chorizo sausage and strawberries (stuffing for the loins), lettuce, etc. We had 2 carts and a flat deck dolly absolutely crammed with stuff. And that was only one store. .
> 
> Glad you had a break this morning and hope the recital went well!


 It is fun doing large groups.  8 cases of fruit & 4 cs. of pork loin is getting us started.  It is sure hard on the body though.

The recital was a success!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> It is fun doing large groups.  8 cases of fruit & 4 cs. of pork loin is getting us started.  It is sure hard on the body though.
> 
> The recital was a success!



Fantastic, Simonbaker!  So happy for you!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm about to patch dry wall. Sounds as if the rest of you are having a lot more fun. I hate doing dry wall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just ordered my prescriptions, getting ready to eat some dinner and set up my new game on the computer.  I'm a Bejeweled freak!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

vitauta said:
			
		

> okay, pag, i'm onto you.  your'e avoidance-posting.  i know because it's what i do too sometimes.  if you ever see a stream of vit posts, or 15 in a day, it's a sure sign i'm putting off/avoiding doing something important but unpleasant or worrisome....



Yes, I was.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here gritting my teeth.  SO has the "Live with Kelly" on TV and it's driving me crazy.  How do people watch this stuff!?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Kelly Ripa scares me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No idea, I never turn the TV on this time of day.


----------



## NikitaLysytskiy

Looking for new recipes of borsht


----------



## Alix

simonbaker said:


> Yhe tea tree oil is amazing stuff. I cannot believe how fast it works!   Thank you so very much!!!!



YAY!!! I'm so glad it worked well for you. Its a staple in my house. As a matter of fact, I used it yesterday and will use it again today. I'm putting it in my shampoo because there is a lice scare in one of the other houses on complex and I know the tea tree makes me an inhospitable host. Lice. :shudder:

I just got up after a long night of work and then working a casino. Blech. The cat decided that it was time for me to be up whether I liked it or not. So now I'm sitting here, coffee in hand, hair sticking up in all directions, catching up on posts.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm back from getting blood drawn, preparing for my annual physical exam next week.  The technician was so good - made the whole experience a snap, which I really appreciate.  On the way home I stopped at Publix grocery and bought a reward - cherry turnovers.  Any excuse.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> I'm back from getting blood drawn, preparing for my annual physical exam next week.  The technician was so good - made the whole experience a snap, which I really appreciate.  On the way home I stopped at Publix grocery and bought a reward - cherry turnovers.  Any excuse.



I have a similar ritual after I get the results from my A1C, enjoy them!


----------



## Bolledeig

Having a Corona with lime as I mentally prepare to make a huge Napoleon cake!


----------



## taxlady

I'm procrastinating.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Picking kids from daycare then heading home for a walk I promised my daughter.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from aqua chi, it was so relaxing to go& clear my mind with deep breathing exercises.  When I got home dh had supper made, so nice, relaxing now watching "America's got talent".  Dh is out mowing the lawn I am feeling a little guilty like I should get up & go do the dishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a small bit of time for fun, then off to bed.  This is the week when I takeover the reins and I have two last days to ask questions before I am on my own.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a small bit of time for fun, then off to bed. This is the week when I takeover the reins and I have two last days to ask questions before I am on my own.


 You will do great!!  They must have had a good reason for putting you in charge.

I am getting to bed early too, We have a crazy week ahead with alot of large parties catered.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a small bit of time for fun, then off to bed.  This is the week when I takeover the reins and I have two last days to ask questions before I am on my own.



I have confidence you'll do great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> You will do great!!  They must have had a good reason for putting you in charge.
> 
> I am getting to bed early too, We have a crazy week ahead with alot of large parties catered.



Yeah, I'm the only one who can do it...and stupid enough to say, "Sure, go on vacation for three weeks.


----------



## leasingthisspace

I'm heading to shower before heading off to work. I'm making sweet dough tonight.  Hooray for the new flour sifter.


----------



## Addie

leasingthisspace said:


> I'm heading to shower before heading off to work. I'm making sweet dough tonight. Hooray for the new flour sifter.


 
It's nice to know I am not the only one who still uses a flour sifter.


----------



## NikitaLysytskiy

taxlady said:


> I'm procrastinating.


+1!


----------



## leasingthisspace

Addie said:
			
		

> It's nice to know I am not the only one who still uses a flour sifter.



We are a dying breed.


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to head out to my pain program.  Can't believe it is down to the last two weeks! And my body needs the morning workout, having not been able to get to the pool in over a week.

BTW, I actually use two sifters - one for gluten free and one for regular flours.


----------



## Andy M.

I almost never use a sifter unless the recipe calls for sifted flour.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I sift when the recipe calls for it.  Otherwise I just fluff with a fork after measuring.


----------



## taxlady

I don't own a sifter. I use a sieve when I make sponge cake.


----------



## leasingthisspace

At work (Army Dining Facility)  we get the crappiest flour ever. I sift through a 25 lbs bag almost every night not just for measurement reasons also for keeping crap out of my products.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I don't own a sifter. I use a sieve when I make sponge cake.



Me too!


----------



## Andy M.

leasingthisspace said:


> At work (Army Dining Facility)  we get the crappiest flour ever. I sift through a 25 lbs bag almost every night not just for measurement reasons also for keeping crap out of my products.




Absolutely!  Gotta keep the critters out of the cooking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Absolutely!  Gotta keep the critters out of the cooking.



That's why I make Shrek leave the kitchen...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I make Shrek leave the kitchen...




Why, because he won't fit in the sifter?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Why, because he won't fit in the sifter?



He's the easiest critter to keep out of the cooking...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He's the easiest critter to keep out of the cooking...



Ya gotta let him lick the bowl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Ya gotta let him lick the bowl!



I'll take it to him...no problem!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll take it to him...no problem!



SO either throws me out of the kitchen when she's baking or I have to sit silent.  Then I'm allowed back in for clean-up.


----------



## Skittle68

leasingthisspace said:
			
		

> We are a dying breed.



I sift my flour because I feel like it makes things mix better and makes dough smoother. Plus my sifter has a measuring cup on the bottom that goes up to 3 cups. Makes measuring a breeze. Love my sifter!


----------



## Addie

Poor Shrek. 

Some recipes call for sifted flour before you measure and others don't call for any sifting. For those  recipes I measure out the required amount, then I sift all my dry ingredients. Specially if I am making a cake. 

This idea that you can aerate your dry ingredients with a whisk just doesn't fly with me. I find that by using a sifter, cakes are so much lighter. I have your grandmother's sifter. You crank the handle. Holding it up just high enough, but not to high that it will be all over the kitchen, makes a nice light fluffy pile. Then I spoon it into the wet ingredients a little at a time. I also sift it onto a large piece of wax paper. That little bit at the end, just pick it up and slide the rest into the bowl. 

If I am making chicken fried steak or flouring pork chops, I still sift. Sometimes the old way is still the better way.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just found out that DH is getting his surgery done next Tuesday for the carpal tunnel. He had to wait one and a half months for the appointment with the surgeon. The nurse said they do about 7 surgeries a day for this problem. I just hope they can help DH with the pain he has been having.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide which way is up...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to decide which way is up...





This way: î


----------



## babetoo

i am so bored i could scream. lots of things to do and no interest in any of them. not sure why i feel this way but i certainly don't like it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Andy!

Latté wants to know why I have not fed her, yet...guess I have to go ---->>>> after I stand up.


----------



## Andy M.

Imagine!  A guy giving directions to a woman.


----------



## Dawgluver

Enjoy it now!

Filling the huge ruts in our road from the last big rainstorm.  Had to get bigger rock and more Dricrete.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Imagine!  A guy giving directions to a woman.



Yes, but I am listening and following


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, but I am listening and following



Ouch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Ouch!



Latté says, "Burp, thanks!"


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, but I am listening and following




and that's the whole difference, right there folks....


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Imagine!  A guy giving directions to a woman.


Stirling gives me directions all the time. He doesn't drive, so he navigates. He uses my iPhone. He has gotten really good at telling me stuff well ahead of time, so I know what to expect and what lane changes are coming up. I consider it particularly well done, since he doesn't drive.


----------



## kadesma

Going in circles here folks, trying to get Pokeman pics drawn on t-shirts for 3 boys 1- small 1 med and 1 large sister is going to wait a bit then it's her turn, then put some bread on to get it going for a long rise, then some cross-stitch for diyalsis  then painting some roof tiles grapes, wine bottles, grape vines Oh lord next come either cookies or brownies or foccacia for the gang of friends and nurses..Think i'm up to my neck in projects...Oh yes just planted 6 peppers,a dalmation-bellflower and 4 exotica bulbs
I'm done
kades


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Stirling gives me directions all the time. He doesn't drive, so he navigates. He uses my iPhone. He has gotten really good at telling me stuff well ahead of time, so I know what to expect and what lane changes are coming up. I consider it particularly well done, since he doesn't drive.



It doesn't count if he uses a GPS.  That's cheating!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It doesn't count if he uses a GPS.  That's cheating!


But GPS can be so exciting, especially on an older iPhone. The signal goes away and then the whole map is gone too.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Future banana bread.


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished watching Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## LPBeier

leasingthisspace said:


> Future banana bread.
> 
> View attachment 13764


Haven't seen that much banana for bread since cooking at camp (for 600).  The manager wouldn't let us give the healthy perfectly ripe bananas to the kids or even the Youth staff because "there weren't enough to go around".  So they would over ripen in the heat and we would end up making banana bread, cake, cookies, whatever out of them. 

Happy baking Leasingthisspace!


----------



## LPBeier

Just got a doctor's appointment for an hour from now at a location 1/2 hour away - just got up so not ready in the least.  DH can drive me there and bring me back but have dentist appointment in the afternoon and will have to get there myself.

Had a really rough night again with kidney pain and antibiotic side-effects.  Hopefully she can do something so it doesn't last as long as last time.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Just got a doctor's appointment for an hour from now at a location 1/2 hour away - just got up so not ready in the least.  DH can drive me there and bring me back but have dentist appointment in the afternoon and will have to get there myself.
> 
> Had a really rough night again with kidney pain and antibiotic side-effects.  Hopefully she can do something so it doesn't last as long as last time.


(((hugs)))

I hope everything goes well.


----------



## babetoo

almost have  laundry done. then dinner for the kids. hate to say it but i am tired of cooking. it's one thing to do for fun, quite another to have tol.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> almost have  laundry done. then dinner for the kids. hate to say it but i am tired of cooking. it's one thing to do for fun, quite another to have tol.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## Claire

Babetoo, that has been a problem for me lately.  I've always loved to cook and eat, but after 3 weeks of working to put meat on my parents' bones, with a father who only likes red meat and potatoes; I have elevated cholesterol (normally I don't eat red meat but a few times a week, and I was fixing it, and eating it, 2-3 times a day), and am really tired of cooking.  Unfortunately, the things that might give me some relief are worse for me.  It isn't an issue right now, but ... I used to love cooking and just have had enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Just got a doctor's appointment for an hour from now at a location 1/2 hour away - just got up so not ready in the least.  DH can drive me there and bring me back but have dentist appointment in the afternoon and will have to get there myself.
> 
> Had a really rough night again with kidney pain and antibiotic side-effects.  Hopefully she can do something so it doesn't last as long as last time.



PM me....


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Just got a doctor's appointment for an hour from now at a location 1/2 hour away - just got up so not ready in the least. DH can drive me there and bring me back but have dentist appointment in the afternoon and will have to get there myself.
> 
> Had a really rough night again with kidney pain and antibiotic side-effects. Hopefully she can do something so it doesn't last as long as last time.


 I am sorry to hear you are in so much pain.  Sending positive thoughts & prayers your way.


----------



## simonbaker

I am glad to be home with my feet up. Busy prep day at work.  I sliced 20 pork loins & 2 large inside rounds & chopped 11 cases of fruit.  Used a few extra muscles I forgot I had. I will be about ready for a massage after this weekend.


----------



## leasingthisspace

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I am glad to be home with my feet up. Busy prep day at work.  I sliced 20 pork loins & 2 large inside rounds & chopped 11 cases of fruit.  Used a few extra muscles I forgot I had. I will be about ready for a massage after this weekend.



Where do you work. It seems like a lineup like some of the places I've worked.


----------



## simonbaker

leasingthisspace said:


> Where do you work. It seems like a lineup like some of the places I've worked.


My dh & I lease a space & have a small cafe & catering business. Twice a year we have a large group of 700.  It keeps us busy.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, am back home finally from driving allover the countryside for doctor and dentist.

Doctor has put me on a third antibiotic and has ordered a boatload of lab tests.  She thinks there is something underlying causing all these infections, stones, etc.

Dentist was for cleaning and a root canal.  It went well - using my techniques from the pain program sure helped sitting in that chair for 3 hours!  They said I fell asleep for a few minutes and even snored!  Good thing they had a bite block in my mouth 

I am not doing too bad tonight other than being tired.  And (drumroll please) I am actually hungry!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> I hope everything goes well.





simonbaker said:


> I am sorry to hear you are in so much pain.  Sending positive thoughts & prayers your way.


Thank you both.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> PM me....



Will do as soon as me and the furbabies eat!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Well, am back home finally from driving allover the countryside for doctor and dentist.
> 
> Doctor has put me on a third antibiotic and has ordered a boatload of lab tests.  She thinks there is something underlying causing all these infections, stones, etc.
> 
> Dentist was for cleaning and a root canal.  It went well - using my techniques from the pain program sure helped sitting in that chair for 3 hours!  They said I fell asleep for a few minutes and even snored!  Good thing they had a bite block in my mouth
> 
> I am not doing too bad tonight other than being tired.  And (drumroll please) I am actually hungry!


So glad to see you wanting to eat honey. Please take care and know I love you. I've been thinking of you and worried about your health. Are things easing a bit with the pain program.hugs
ma


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Well, am back home finally from driving allover the countryside for doctor and dentist.
> 
> Doctor has put me on a third antibiotic and has ordered a boatload of lab tests. She thinks there is something underlying causing all these infections, stones, etc.
> 
> Dentist was for cleaning and a root canal. It went well - using my techniques from the pain program sure helped sitting in that chair for 3 hours! They said I fell asleep for a few minutes and even snored! Good thing they had a bite block in my mouth
> 
> I am not doing too bad tonight other than being tired. And (drumroll please) I am actually hungry!


 Hopefully they will get to the bottom of things with all those tests. Take care!


----------



## FluffyAngel

Hoping to be able to log on here but probably not so much for a week or so.  Got a 6 day stretch without a day off & some 12 and 16 hour shifts thrown in.  Happy cooking all. I will miss your delicious posts, but gotta work to eat.


----------



## Addie

I have been on Gabapentin for a number of years now. It is a drug that is used for pain and seizures. I was put on it for my leg before I had the graft surgery and the wound was wide open. If the word "seizure" wasn't there, I would have no problem taking this drug. It is a life saver when my leg wants to act up. It is worse than restless leg syndrome. My leg starts to jerk all over the place and not good thing when you are walking. So, brilliant me, I decide to wean myself off and see if I can't control my leg with just my mind and will power. Can you say Stupid Idiot? 

So I was about 48 hours without taking the drug. I think I left my mind with the untaken pills. From here on in, I don't care what label is attached to this drug. I will not be missing any more doses. I woke up in such pain and my leg going  on me. I could not get it under control with my mind or will power. So much for that bright idea. If I come up with any more, I will pass them on, and one of you can try it out for me.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> So glad to see you wanting to eat honey. Please take care and know I love you. I've been thinking of you and worried about your health. Are things easing a bit with the pain management ?
> hugs,
> ma


Yes, Ma, I know you love me and it means the world!  I am getting a lot from the pain management classes.  We only have three left and tomorrow afternoon is my discharge plan meeting.  I am working on it tonight - all the steps I am going to take and what safeguards are in place if I have a flare up or can't handle the plan for other reasons.  I am actually having fun with it - it is exciting to know that with just a few decisions and commitments I can live a fairly normal life despite my pain.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am heading to the farmers market in search of Memorial Day pots for the various cemeteries. 

This year the timing is perfect, I can get in early to spend a few minutes with my dead relatives and miss the living ones!


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to head to my pain program.  Today is my discharge interview (then just 2 more sessions next week) and I think I have gotten everything ready for that.  I am starting to feel like it is making a difference in my life.  I will never be without the pain and some forms of it will only get worse, but I know I can handle it now and still have a great quality of life.


----------



## Skittle68

It's my birthday today, so I'm relaxing before work. Then a friend is coming to play some guitar hero


----------



## Dawgluver

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> It's my birthday today, so I'm relaxing before work. Then a friend is coming to play some guitar hero



Happy Birthday, Skittle!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Yes, Ma, I know you love me and it means the world!  I am getting a lot from the pain management classes.  We only have three left and tomorrow afternoon is my discharge plan meeting.  I am working on it tonight - all the steps I am going to take and what safeguards are in place if I have a flare up or can't handle the plan for other reasons.  I am actually having fun with it - it is exciting to know that with just a few decisions and commitments I can live a fairly normal life despite my pain.


I'm so glad this is working for you LP. This is what you've needed for a long time. Thanks to be it has come to you. Enjoy it, hold it close and it will be for your good. Yippeee.
Go for it girl.
ma


----------



## LPBeier

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> It's my birthday today, so I'm relaxing before work. Then a friend is coming to play some guitar hero



Happy Birthday Skittle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Birthday Skittle!


----------



## Katie H

I should've posted this waaaaay earlier, but I've had a busy day.

I spent most of the morning potting some "starts" my best friend gave me yesterday and adding an eggplant plant and a straight-neck squash to my upside down planters.

I discovered as I was inspecting the upside down planters that some critter completely removed my orange bell pepper plant.  There's not a whisper of it anywhere, just the little stick with it's identifying name on it.  Grrrrr!  Birds?  Squirrels?  I have no clue.  Gotta replace the pepper plant.

My friend, Suzanne, and I have been best friends for 58 years and yesterday was her first day of retirement.  I spent most of the day with her and treated her to a super lunch at one of my favorite places and it was one she'd never been to, so.....

We had a blast all day and I came home with three jade plants, one huge aloe plant, two variegated spider plants, and a huge handful of hummingbird vine.

Everything's been planted and they all look quite happy and perky.

Love my plants.


----------



## taxlady

Happy birthday Skittle


----------



## Skittle68

Thanks for the birthday wishes! Just turned 26. I hate it when I don't get carded anymore, but just the other day I had I customer think that the reason another server brought his beer out was because I'm too young to serve liquor lol. That made my day. Or week. Maybe even my month lol


----------



## Zhizara

*Happy Birthday, Skittle!*


----------



## LPBeier

It is such a beautiful morning here.  I am hoping that later I can get out in the yard this morning and do some much needed clean-up.  

But right now I am going to make some gluten free muffins for breakfast!  We have some fresh blueberries that will go perfect in them!


----------



## Somebunny

Having my coffee and being lazy.   I took most of yesterday and today off from work.  It's a beautiful day and I have lots to do outdoors, several planters to get put together and some tomato plants to get in the garden.

Happy birthday Skittle!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Enjoy it now!
> 
> Filling the huge ruts in our road from the last big rainstorm. Had to get bigger rock and more Dricrete.


 
Down in Texas, they use ground up oyster shells for filler. Sometimes whole driveways are paved with them. I have to admit that seeing a driveway filled with white shells does look pretty.


----------



## babetoo

huddled in my big fluffy robe and goofing the day away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home from work...haven't told Shrek yet that I have to work tomorrow.  He'll either be upset or glad to get rid of me for the day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got home from work...haven't told Shrek yet that I have to work tomorrow.  He'll either be upset or glad to get rid of me for the day.



Tell him tomorrow is take your ogre to work day!


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> Tell him tomorrow is take your ogre to work day!


But--can she dress him up and take him out?


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> But--can she dress him up and take him out?



He and Patron can have matching outfits!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Tell him tomorrow is take your ogre to work day!



You know how nuts he would make me because he is bored?  I could set him up in the dining room with his guitars and amps.  He could play mood music all day!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You know how nuts he would make me because he is bored?  I could set him up in the dining room with his guitars and amps.  He could play mood music all day!



Just take him a nice fluffy pillow dear!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> You know how nuts he would make me because he is bored?  I could set him up in the dining room with his guitars and amps.  He could play mood music all day!



Ya know, that might work.  Especially if Shrek and Patron get matching outfits.  Patron could be the monkey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> But--can she dress him up and take him out?



Dressing him isn't the problem, getting him out of the apartment is the big job!


----------



## LPBeier

I just got home from my first time back at the pool since before my kidney stone (almost 2 weeks).  I walked 500 meters in 1/2 hour.  The best I have ever done and I feel great!


----------



## Katie H

Just finished putting together all the ingredients for potato salad for tonight's meal and I'm about to head to my studio to "play."

I promised Glenn's mother I'd design and make the window treatments for her new digs and, after a couple of days of thought, I've settled on what to do for her bedroom and the guest room.

I have all the measurements and some fabric I can use.  All I need is the incentive and desire.  I'm pretty excited about what I've come up with for her bedroom and I think I'll begin with that.  Neither of the two bedroom treatments shouldn't take me too long to complete.  If I was the least bit energetic today I could get either one done today.

But....it's a holiday and I'm going to take my time.

Or in the very wise words of my maternal grandfather, "Take it easy.  Make it nice."


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> I just got home from my first time back at the pool since before my kidney stone (almost 2 weeks). I walked 500 meters in 1/2 hour. The best I have ever done and I feel great!


 
Hooray!  Onward and upward!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I just got home from my first time back at the pool since before my kidney stone (almost 2 weeks).  I walked 500 meters in 1/2 hour.  The best I have ever done and I feel great!


Way to go sweetie. I'm so happy for you.
ma


----------



## tinlizzie

It's 95F out there today, and right now I'm luxuriating in the air conditioned, cool air here in the house, result of the new a/c unit that was installed about 10 days ago.  Dear, _dear_ son and I are just back from Home Depot where we got me a pressurized tank to replace the old sick one -- for the well-water system.  Gotta water the tree we replanted yesterday 'cause some no-brain hit it with his truck Saturday night.  Brother, can you spare a dime .... And I'm hoping my dear, _dear_ son doesn't suddenly decide to move to Alaska (or somewhere else just as far away from my house as he can get).


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home.  We spent memorial weekend at my mom's in SW Minnesota.  It was nice to spend some time with my mom. 2 of my sisters & 1 of my brothers were there. We all went & put flowers at the cemetary on the family graves.  It meant so much to mom to go back to the homeplace where she was raised in the 40's.  A great weekend overall. Feels good to sit back & relax with my feet up. Early day at work tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mom did a short vid for us of the Cemetery in Torrington with Grandpa and Grandma.  I used to drive Grandma every year, the last time was the year she died.  Now Mom and Dad live only 15 minutes away.  Shrek's brother sent us pics of their parents graves.


----------



## bakechef

Went out for pizza today and then spent some time at a local rose garden downtown.  

Original plan was to see a movie, but when we saw the line at the theater, we decided to just wing it and go downtown, turned out to be a great alternative.


----------



## tinlizzie

bakechef said:


> Went out for pizza today and then spent some time at a local rose garden downtown.
> 
> Original plan was to see a movie, but when we saw the line at the theater, we decided to just wing it and go downtown, turned out to be a great alternative.


 
There's a nice thought -- literally stopping to smell the roses.  I've always liked the deep red Mr. Lincoln rose that has the most heavenly fragrance.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> It's 95F out there today, and right now I'm luxuriating in the air conditioned, cool air here in the house, result of the new a/c unit that was installed about 10 days ago.  Dear, _dear_ son and I are just back from Home Depot where we got me a pressurized tank to replace the old sick one -- for the well-water system.  Gotta water the tree we replanted yesterday 'cause some no-brain hit it with his truck Saturday night.  Brother, can you spare a dime .... And I'm hoping my dear, _dear_ son doesn't suddenly decide to move to Alaska (or somewhere else just as far away from my house as he can get).



Hang on to that cell phone!


----------



## simonbaker

Taking a 15 minute break on DC before I go to my aqua chi class.  Missed it last week, I am looking forward to it, my knees are killing me.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Taking a 15 minute break on DC before I go to my aqua chi class.  Missed it last week, I am looking forward to it, my knees are killing me.



Aqua chi. Sounds interesting. We were just talking about tai chi today in pain program. I think the comination of water and tai chi would be good for me. I will have to see if it is offered anywhere around here.


----------



## Addie

I went to see my vascular doctor this morning. Came home exhausted. More tests ordered. I scheduled them for the end of June. the eye surgery is next. thursday I go for the eye scan so they can map the eye. Whatever that is. Then I guess they will schedule the surgery in the next couple of weeks. 

took a nap and slept for four hours.  Think I was tired?


----------



## LPBeier

If it is the same as my Dad, they take pictures of the differnt "layers" of the eye so they know what to expect in the surgery. He never did have the surgery. I hope I am not steering you wrong Addie, but I am pretty sure that's what it is


----------



## Addie

I think that is what my son said also. Said it only takes a few minutes. Good. I don't feel like layinig there for an hour or more.


----------



## Dawgluver

I had one eye done this past fall.  No problem, didn't take long at all for the "mapping".


----------



## justplainbill

Watching Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Bolledeig

Having a nice chill Corona light with lime, and some Special K cracker chips.

And now that I look down, I'm wondering if my dog had a stroke, or if I need to go on anti psychotic meds since her head seems to be shaking/shivering lightly from side to side


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> Watching Jeremy Brett as Sherlock Holmes.


 
I don't care for this up to date version of Sherlock. Half the time they are mumbling their words. They forget that even though made for the English audience, it is exported.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snacking on toasted marzipan and sipping earl grey out of my new tea cup.


----------



## Addie

One can only feel genteel when sipping from something that elegant. I used to have a collection of cups like that. They had to go when downsizing.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Snacking on toasted marzipan and sipping earl grey out of my new tea cup.



Ooh.  Pretty!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Aqua chi. Sounds interesting. We were just talking about tai chi today in pain program. I think the comination of water and tai chi would be good for me. I will have to see if it is offered anywhere around here.


 I would highly recomend it. It's a deep breathing class with controlled movements in the warm water pool. It takes all the stress & pain out of my day.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm belt sanding the last 1/3 of the floor before I have to use the orbit sander. Then I get to slap the first coat of finish on (after I clean up, clean the floor with denatured alcohol, and let that evap). Hopefully, that will go on tomorrow.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-else-are-you-making-69227-57.html


----------



## leasingthisspace

Hooking up new tv. All hdmi this time. Its crazy big. Wife told me it is too big. I've never been told that before.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I'm belt sanding the last 1/3 of the floor before I have to use the orbit sander. Then I get to slap the first coat of finish on (after I clean up, clean the floor with denatured alcohol, and let that evap). Hopefully, that will go on tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-else-are-you-making-69227-57.html


You did that all with a belt sander? You didn't hire one of those big floor sanders? Isn't your back killing you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> One can only feel genteel when sipping from something that elegant. I used to have a collection of cups like that. They had to go when downsizing.



I'll downsize Shrek first...  My teapots and cups stay...no matter what!



Dawgluver said:


> Ooh.  Pretty!



It's from the Queen Victoria Diamond Jubilee Collection.  Shrek got one too...his finger doesn't fit


----------



## Skittle68

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Snacking on toasted marzipan and sipping earl grey out of my new tea cup.



It's beautiful!! I would be afraid to use it lol


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll downsize Shrek first... My teapots and cups stay...no matter what!
> 
> It's from the Queen Victoria Diamond Jubilee Collection. Shrek got one too...his finger doesn't fit


 
Does he stick out his pinky finger?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Skittle68 said:


> It's beautiful!! I would be afraid to use it lol



If you don't use it, it's not a tea cup...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Does he stick out his pinky finger?



He grabbed the top of the cup in one mitt...those big ogre fingers!


----------



## taxlady

It's lovely. It has flowers on the inside. If you make weak tea, it will be properly what Norwegians call "blomster te" - flower tea, because you can see the flowers through the tea.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I'm belt sanding the last 1/3 of the floor before I have to use the orbit sander. Then I get to slap the first coat of finish on (after I clean up, clean the floor with denatured alcohol, and let that evap). Hopefully, that will go on tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-else-are-you-making-69227-57.html


The finishing was done with a belt sander and then an orbital (orbit?) on my hands and knees...I could've rented one of those floor sanders, but the last time I did, it was like trying to control a bucking bronco...or maybe that was the edge sander...I'm done with the sanding, waiting for the floor expert to give me the go-ahead tomorrow to slap the first coat of finish on. TL, s/one who goes to the trouble of milling the wood, etc., do you really think that person would rent a floor sander?


----------



## leasingthisspace

You milled the wood too?
I had mad respect for just doing the floor. I did it once with my grandfather and it sucked. My hands were numb for days. Dust it everywhere.  Knowing you milled the wood too its pasted just doing a floor its a labor of love. 
Either that or you're just plum crazy. 
I'll stick with thinking it's a labor of love.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> The finishing was done with a belt sander and then an orbital (orbit?) on my hands and knees...I could've rented one of those floor sanders, but the last time I did, it was like trying to control a bucking bronco...or maybe that was the edge sander...I'm done with the sanding, waiting for the floor expert to give me the go-ahead tomorrow to slap the first coat of finish on. TL, s/one who goes to the trouble of milling the wood, etc., do you really think that person would rent a floor sander?


Actually, yes.

I know they are kinda hard to steer. They steer like those professional floor polishers. I learned how to steer one of those. It's not hard, once you get the hang of it. But, until you do get the hang of it, "bucking bronco" is a pretty good description. Just the tiniest  extra pressure on one handle will make it take off in that direction (or is it the opposite direction? It's been a long time).


----------



## blissful

I cleaned out the top shelf of the pantry. I can only reach it standing on a chair so anything up there gets forgotten about.

I found more than 10 lbs of confectioners chocolate, mostly milk, some dark and some white. I have no idea what to do with it.

I don't know what to put up there. Right now it's less than half full of drink mixers, liqueurs, wine, and whiskey and spiced something. I put the cooking wine-burgundy near the front for when I cook with it. What can I put up there? What do you put on that shelf that is too high to reach without a chair?


----------



## leasingthisspace

The shelf above the fridge is too high. You have to grab the stool, we keep seasonal platters, extra vases, extra wine glassware, and the kitchen toys we don't use often like the waffle iron.


----------



## blissful

leasingthisspace said:


> The shelf above the fridge is too high. You have to grab the stool, we keep seasonal platters, extra vases, extra wine glassware, and the kitchen toys we don't use often like the waffle iron.



Good idea, I have some things in the hall closet (which should be just used for clothes and vacuum), like a taco fry mold, cookie cutters, and kitchen gifts I've forgotten. This will force me to decide if I really need some of these things or not.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm off to the pool and then shopping before making lunch (our big meal). I am really looking forward to my pool time so maybe it is starting to become part of my routine instead of something I push myself to do.

This afternoon I am meeting my sister to exchange some paperwork regarding Dad's estate.  It looks like we can file probate on Friday!

And finally, I am going to make and decorate cupcakes to take to my final pain management class tomorrow - mortar boards for the group, apples for the leader team.


----------



## taxlady

leasingthisspace said:


> The shelf above the fridge is too high. You have to grab the stool, we keep seasonal platters, extra vases, extra wine glassware, and the kitchen toys we don't use often like the waffle iron.


That's the sort of stuff I keep on shelves that are too high. When I had canning equipment, that went up there too, 'cause it only got used in summer/early fall.


----------



## Andy M.

Making a shopping list for Costco and the supermarket.


----------



## blissful

Made some molasses, honey, vinegar drink for the week. Made granola from rolled oats and quinoa flakes, craisins, walnuts.

oh yeah, and I consolidated crystallized honey into one container and melted the honey into the honey serving container.


----------



## jusnikki

Thinking about what I'm having for lunch.


----------



## Skittle68

Trying to get my house ready for the next renter. Landlord is coming to do the walk through tomorrow, so of course the laundry sink overflowed when I did a load of laundry, and I keep coming across things that need to be done that I had forgotten about. Grr. Plus cleaning up messes my bf (who already started his new job in a new city) left for me. I hate moving.


----------



## vitauta

i just heard that in addition to trader joe's and the fresh market, a wegman's will be opening up in our little university town.  according to the newspaper article on this, i learned that wegman's only opens three new stores per year.  so, lots to look forward to!  they'll be competing with our existing whole foods store and foods of all nations already here.  but i guess they've done their demographics research....still no costco for us, but i guess you can't have everything.... 

oops, this was intended to go to the stray thoughts thread, sorry....


----------



## Addie

For a while now, there seems to be a food war going on here in my part of the country. We just had a Wegman's open here with plans to open another. It is getting out of control when a grocery store is as big as one city block. Whole aisles are devoted to just one product. the store I go to has one aisle devoted to just drinks. Water and soda. I have yet to go in that aisle. And another is devoted to just one brand. Goya. Another aisle I skip along with the international aisle unless I am going to be making something that calls for a sauce that I don't normally keep on hand. You can always tell what is on sale. You can find it not only on end caps, but in special bins up front and placed several places throughout the store. And when a new product is being hyped, everything but the marching band is there telling you to buy it. 

My store has three different shopping carts. The BIG ones, when full are almost impossible to push. No wonder I see more women bringing their husbands along for shopping. They also now have carts where you can seat three small kids right along with the groceries. Grocery shopping is no longer fun.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here trying to figure out how I got this giant scratch down the back of my leg. Ouch. 

I'm also contemplating whether or not ironing is required on the shirt I want to wear to work. I might be lazy and do the dryer - wet washcloth trick.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished planting two more containers of this year's summer vegetable garden.  These last ones were one each of cucumbers and zucchini.

It's just too, too dry to plant a full-blown garden out back and our arthritis is more restrictive this year, so containers are our method of choice.

I still have some Italian green beans to plant but, so far, everything else is going gangbusters.  There are already blooms on the green and orange bell pepper plants and I noticed some on some of the Roma tomato plants this morning.  Yeah!!!!

I'm really looking forward to having enough tomatoes to put some by.  There are a total of 4 Roma plants, which should be enough to yield enough for canning a few jars.  The pantry's getting low and I'd love to be able to replenish the slim supply if possible.

Everything seems to be doing so well that we might continue this form of gardening in the future.  Jury's still out, though.


----------



## babetoo

spent a lot of time on the phone. re a ride to the doctor, making dr. appointment. called books by mail and placed an order. called in refills for meds. now just have to call ride back and tell him what time. right now taking a break, then clean up kitchen, change sheets on bed. and clean up cat water and food area. now if all that isn't boring then i don't know what is.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just finished planting two more containers of this year's summer vegetable garden. These last ones were one each of cucumbers and zucchini.
> 
> Everything seems to be doing so well that we might continue this form of gardening in the future. Jury's still out, though.


 
Kate here in the city, gardening space is at a minimum. Row on row of triple deckers with very small plots for backyards leaves very little room to plant a garden. So a most popular way here is container gardening. Restaurants at the beginning of planting season save all of their five gallon containers that pickles, and other food items come in, then sell them to the highest bidder. Five tomato plants placed around the perimeter of those buckets can yield a good amount of produce. Vine growing plants are the most popular. Tomatoes, cukes, pole beans, etc. It is this way that the three families living in one building can grow their own garden and still have room for sitting out and enjoying the yard. And a safe place for the children to play. A bonus is that during this drought, any water goes directly to the plants. The down size is that it does take a lot of dirt. Most of the folks here put rocks in the bottom to not only to require less dirt, but to hold the buckets down in a high wind. Also container gardening lets you move the plants out of harms way if a storm comes your way. Glad you found a way to enjoy your summer.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just got home from work and I'm trying to decide what to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> I cleaned out the top shelf of the pantry. I can only reach it standing on a chair so anything up there gets forgotten about.
> 
> I found more than 10 lbs of confectioners chocolate, mostly milk, some dark and some white. I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> I don't know what to put up there. Right now it's less than half full of drink mixers, liqueurs, wine, and whiskey and spiced something. I put the cooking wine-burgundy near the front for when I cook with it. What can I put up there? What do you put on that shelf that is too high to reach without a chair?



I put my paper towels (buy them by the case at Costco)  They are light enough to pick off the top shelf with a grabber stick and don't hurt when they hit me on the head.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I put my paper towels (buy them by the case at Costco)  They are light enough to pick off the top shelf with a grabber stick and don't hurt when they hit me on the head.



Sigh.  Costco.

Soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to bed...


----------



## leasingthisspace

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Going to bed...



Good night. I'm just getting my work day started.


----------



## Skittle68

blissful said:
			
		

> I cleaned out the top shelf of the pantry. I can only reach it standing on a chair so anything up there gets forgotten about.
> 
> I found more than 10 lbs of confectioners chocolate, mostly milk, some dark and some white. I have no idea what to do with it.
> 
> I don't know what to put up there. Right now it's less than half full of drink mixers, liqueurs, wine, and whiskey and spiced something. I put the cooking wine-burgundy near the front for when I cook with it. What can I put up there? What do you put on that shelf that is too high to reach without a chair?



I also put my paper towels on top of the cupboards, out of reach. Also my crock pot, an electric frying pan, wine glasses go on the top shelf, flour sifter, pressure cooker. Things that don't get used every day. Lucky for me, my 6'3 bf can reach up there for the heavy stuff, and I can hop up on the counter for the lighter stuff. I also have a little step stool for the top shelf in the cupboards, and for feeding the fish lol. I have a grabber/reached too that I never seem to use. I need a more convenient spot for it.  Used to use it all the time when I lived with my parents.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here playing on the 'puter and look at the clock. Good grief !  have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I should try to get some sleep, but I m wide awake. They are going to map my eyes tomorrow and the surgey on my left eye is June 14th. June is going to be a really busymonth fr me. Sonargrams o my stomach and neck, surgery, an who knows what else. I will get the full list tomorrow when I go to Winthrop.


----------



## leasingthisspace

I hope all goes well with the surgery 's?


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished making and decorating 2 dozen cupcakes to take for the last day of my pain management group.  They are chocolate cake with piped peppermint buttercream and I made little mortar boards for the "students" and apples for the staff.  I took pictures and as soon as I can figure how to upload from my new phone, I will post them!  

It was fun to get back at it. 

Now it is off to bed as it is 10:30 and 5:30 comes rather quickly!  I can't believe this is the last day!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I just finished making and decorating 2 dozen cupcakes to take for the last day of my pain management group.  They are chocolate cake with piped peppermint buttercream and I made little mortar boards for the "students" and apples for the staff.  I took pictures and as soon as I can figure how to upload from my new phone, I will post them!
> 
> It was fun to get back at it.
> 
> Now it is off to bed as it is 10:30 and 5:30 comes rather quickly!  I can't believe this is the last day!


Email them to yourself


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I am sitting here playing on the 'puter and look at the clock. Good grief !  have a doctor's appointment tomorrow. I should try to get some sleep, but I m wide awake. They are going to map my eyes tomorrow and the surgey on my left eye is June 14th. June is going to be a really busymonth fr me. Sonargrams o my stomach and neck, surgery, an who knows what else. I will get the full list tomorrow when I go to Winthrop.


Addie, you are in my thoughts and prayers.  I know too well the overwhelming feeling of having more than one health matter going on at once.  You are a strong lady and you have family and your DC family here to encourage you.  Get a good rest.

Laurie


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Email them to yourself


That was quick!   And something I should have thought of.  I have worked with computers for as long as they have had PC's but this new fangled smart phone is driving me crazy.


----------



## CWS4322

Alix said:


> I'm sitting here trying to figure out how I got this giant scratch down the back of my leg. Ouch.


If that were me, I'd be blaming Rocky.


----------



## Addie

Thank you all for your well wishes. As you can tell by the time of this post, my effort to get some sleep isn't going to well. I did manage to doze for about 20 minutes. I am glad that all of this medical stuff is happening in June. That way I can enjoy the summer. Everything will be out of the way. I am not expecting for them to find anything drastically wrong. It is all more of a followup than anything else. Except for this eye thing. This is entirely new.


----------



## simonbaker

Waking up & keeping you in positive thoughts & prayers today addie.

I am having a lazy moment before I put on my shoes & head out the door to work. I am so glad tomorrow is friday.


----------



## Addie

Thank you. I am drressed. I have to go to Winthrop first. My appointment is this afternoon. 

Enjoy your lazy moment. You deserve it.


----------



## tinlizzie

Good luck with your check-up, Addie.  At my doctor's appointment yesterday I found out that I'm shorter; I've always been 5'7" but now I'm 5'6".  And I've been referred to an audiologist for the tinnitus.  Actually I think the whistling noise is empty-head syndrome -- just the wind blowing in one ear and out the other.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

leasingthisspace said:


> Good night. I'm just getting my work day started.



Been there, done that...111/2 years on the night shift.  Weekend nights, 12 hour shifts.  I liked them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Good luck with your check-up, Addie.  At my doctor's appointment yesterday I found out that I'm shorter; I've always been 5'7" but now I'm 5'6".  And I've been referred to an audiologist for the tinnitus.  Actually I think the whistling noise is empty-head syndrome -- just the wind blowing in one ear and out the other.



Thanks for the morning laugh!


----------



## LPBeier

I am off to my last pain management class!  I am so proud of myself that I not only finished it this time but that I am using the things I learned and it is turning my life around.  It is amazing how a bunch of little steps can lead to big changes.  The two biggest for me are feeling more fit and more positive/less stressed!  

I am also so excited to give them my cupcakes.  It is just getting them there on transit with a cane and bag that will be the problem but I will manage!


----------



## Andy M.

That's really great news, Laurie.  I'm glad things are turning around for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks. Andy, me too!


----------



## taxlady

We're proud of you too, Laurie. Also great to hear that you are using and benefiting from the stuff you have learned. (((hugs)))


----------



## Katie H

I'm trying to talk myself out of or into tackling 30 yards of fabric that was delivered yesterday.  It's some I ordered from fabric.com to make window treatments for my studio.  I stumbled across this site a couple of years ago when I was looking for fabric to make a dozen napkins for a holiday meal.  Their prices and selection are both better than anything I can find here, plus after $35 shipping is free, so are returns, and no tax is charged for my state.  And...instead of getting 36-inch yards, they measure fabric at 37 inches.  On my 30 yard order, I received nearly a whole yard at no cost.  Yeah!!!!

I'm excited about it and I'm not sure I should start such a huge project right now.  But....the fabric is awesomely beautiful and I love it and can't wait to see it up on the windows.  When I saw it, I just fell in love with it and, best of all, it was only $3.50 per yard.  It's a Robert Allen, which I knew would be good quality and I wasn't disappointed.  The colors, for real, are a little more subdued.  Not quite as vivid as in the link.

Click on this link, then click on "enlarge image" to see the fabric.  It's full of super colors and it will be nice and cheerful during the dreary months.

One window span is over 10' and there are two others that are about 4' each.  That much area can eat up fabric fast and I ordered extra so I can make matching covers for my sewing machine and other equipment.

Once I get everything finished, Glenn won't be able to get me out of there.

Oops!  I think I've talked myself into the project.  Well, maybe a sewing machine cover or three.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, the link took me to a home page with lots of fabrics and I couldn't see where to "enlarge image".  But all their stuff looks really colourful and fun!

I am happy for you that you have your studio!


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> Katie, the link took me to a home page with lots of fabrics and I couldn't see where to "enlarge image".  But all their stuff looks really colourful and fun!
> 
> I am happy for you that you have your studio!



That's strange because every time I click on it, it goes right to the page of the fabric I selected.

If you're still interested, just search for Robert Allen Jacquard Damask Carlana Jewel.


----------



## Addie

Katie, what a great site. Everything is so colorful. It amkes you wnat to do projects. Good luck with your studio.


----------



## justplainbill

Getting ready to grind the remaining whitetail venison from this past winter and looking forward to receiving a large bifold Saddleback brand wallet.  My 30+ year old wallet which cost about $5 was long overdue for replacement.  Including shipping, I paid $65 for the new wallet.  Got sucked into buying it after reading a recent A.G. Russell catalog.
I'm afraid cash will be banned before the new wallet wears out.


----------



## tinlizzie

justplainbill said:


> Getting ready to grind the remaining whitetail venison from this past winter and looking forward to receiving a large bifold Saddleback brand wallet. My 30+ year old wallet which cost about $5 was long overdue for replacement. Including shipping, I paid $65 for the new wallet. Got sucked into buying it after reading a recent A.G. Russell catalog.
> I'm afraid cash will be banned before the new wallet wears out.


 
You probably don't have to worry about that (no more paper money) if it works out anything like the "paperless office" that they bragged/warned about a few years back.


----------



## taxlady

Justplainbill's post inspired me to do a bit of net searching for a wallet for Stirling. He has some pretty stringent requirements and we haven't been able to find anything that meets all of them.

I can't believe anyone makes a wallet with only three credit card slots nowadays. I have 14 cards before I start counting the credit cards. That doesn't count the two library cards I want to have again.


----------



## Addie

So the PT worker and the mechanic just left with my new scooter. It is a bit bigger and goes a lot faster than my present one. It will take some adjusting to. But I love it. It has all the bells and whistles. Even a headlight and backup lights for going out to the store at night. I LOVE it. It takes a lot to get me excited about something. I tend to stand back and look at something with a critical eye first. My present one has been outlawed by Medicare as unfit for nighttime use. And it has too many hazards for safe use. My coat was always getting caught on the controls and it would take off on me. I am doing a happy dance!!! I may just burst into singing Latin hymns.  My choir.


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> Justplainbill's post inspired me to do a bit of net searching for a wallet for Stirling. He has some pretty stringent requirements and we haven't been able to find anything that meets all of them.
> 
> I can't believe anyone makes a wallet with only three credit card slots nowadays. I have 14 cards before I start counting the credit cards. That doesn't count the two library cards I want to have again.



I've never made a purchase to this company but they warranty the wallets for 100 years! 
Maybe something here? Leather Wallets, Passports and Business Card Holders


----------



## Addie

100 Year warranty? Now that is impressive. I stop carring a wallet years ago. Just one less thing I had to carry in my purse. I have a somewhat small Coach purse that I received as a gift. It has so many zippers (too many) in it, that it serves as a wallet in itself. When I first received it, I wasn't too impressed. "I can't fit anything in that." I have to carry my nitro, inhaler and a few other things with me at all times. Everything fits just fine, as I found out. There is a place for my cards. I never carry my credit cards with me unless I know I am going to use them. Then only the one I will be using.  

Good luck on finding just the right wallet. They look so professional.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Justplainbill's post inspired me to do a bit of net searching for a wallet for Stirling. He has some pretty stringent requirements and we haven't been able to find anything that meets all of them.
> 
> I can't believe anyone makes a wallet with only three credit card slots nowadays. I have 14 cards before I start counting the credit cards. That doesn't count the two library cards I want to have again.



What are Stirling's requirements?  I've seen lots of wallets because Shrek has a fetish for ordering them...


----------



## Dawgluver

I make mine out of duct tape...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What are Stirling's requirements?  I've seen lots of wallets because Shrek has a fetish for ordering them...


Hmmm, let's see if I can remember it all. Got to have room for lots of cards; two sections for paper money (e.g., for two currencies); has to have a coin section; and it has to fit in his back pocket; needs to have at least one extra section for receipts, loyalty clip cards, etc. I think that's it. When I say lots of cards, I mean he needs room for 12-14 cards minimum. He doesn't need room for photos.


----------



## leasingthisspace

I'm having a couple of beers with my brother in law. Good times.


----------



## taxlady

We went to a role playing game tonight. Driving in Montreal is a real PITA at the moment. The Ville Marie tunnel got flooded in a torrential downpour earlier in the week and is closed so they can drain it. It's part of the highway I usually take to get there. Because it was closed, the other East-West highway, the Trans-Canada highway, was backed up, even more than usual for "rush" hour. It took an hour and a half to drive 30 kms (less than 19 miles). I also hit pot hole, because the traffic didn't let me play dodgem around it.

Coming home was equally frustrating and took about an hour for 33 kms at 22h. We had to take a longer route home because the annual "Tour de Nuit" (night time bicycle marathon) was taking place and lots of streets were blocked off. The detour took us through downtown with all the Friday night traffic. We also had to make sure we avoided the nightly demonstration. Oh and there were detours in both directions due to construction. Great fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Hmmm, let's see if I can remember it all. Got to have room for lots of cards; two sections for paper money (e.g., for two currencies); has to have a coin section; and it has to fit in his back pocket; needs to have at least one extra section for receipts, loyalty clip cards, etc. I think that's it. When I say lots of cards, I mean he needs room for 12-14 cards minimum. He doesn't need room for photos.




I'll check the stack of catalogs and keep it in mind while I'm out and about.


----------



## Addie

So here it is Saturday. I actually slept the whole night through. Something I haven't done in weeks. I woke up around 7 a.m. and paid all my bills except writing out my rent check. Cooked up a couple of chicken thighs for Teddy Bear. Took care of some trash baskets, and am feeling just fine for a change. 

I just looked out the window. It is pouring out and there is a landscaping truck out there unloading their mowers and other equipment. Uh oh! Sounds like they are mowing our property. Have they lost their mind? In pouring rain? The blade is going to be getting clogged continuously. 

Yesterday the Physical Therapy Department and the salesman showed me my new scooter. I love it. It does go much faster then my present one and will travel further. I should have it by the end of the month. I am so excited. 

Yesterday I had a heart incident that scared me. All of a sudden my heart started to race. I put the cuff on and checked it. My heart rate was 127. And instead of having pain in just a small spot on my arm like I usually do, there was pain in the whole upper part of my arm. I was going to call 911, but I hesitated because I didn't want to jeopardize the eye surgery. I remembered that in previous episodes as soon as the fire department (the first to respond) put the oxygen on me, I was all right. So I sat still and started to take in some very deep breaths. I also took a shot of liquid nitro. Within a couple of seconds the pain subsided and it took about five minutes for the racing heart beat to get back to normal. I have an appointment with the anesthesia doctor on the 7th. I *will* mention this episode to him. He may just nix the surgery. But that is something I will have to live with. The eye team does not like to work on a patient that has had a heart attack in the past year. And I think this is what I had. A mild heart attack. I have had one before that felt just like yesterday. Only that time I did call 911. All the time this was going on, I had the phone in my hand for "just in case" I needed to call 911. 

Yesterday confirmed my worries. I am nervous about them putting a needle in my eye to numb it. That is my biggest worry. I know they will put drops in first to numb it and I will be medicated. but will I be medicated enough to be calm? Will I be so nervous that it will bring on another episode like yesterday?


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Addie)))

The second thing you are supposed to do if you have a heart attack, after calling 911, is unlock your door, so the paramedics can get in. You might be unconscious by the time they get there. I don't know if that is relevant in your case. Can they get the key from reception or someone else?

Sending healing vibes in your direction and keeping my fingers crossed for your good health.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Addie)))
> 
> The second thing you are supposed to do if you have a heart attack, after calling 911, is unlock your door, so the paramedics can get in. You might be unconscious by the time they get there. I don't know if that is relevant in your case. Can they get the key from reception or someone else?
> 
> Sending healing vibes in your direction and keeping my fingers crossed for your good health.


 
The front door lock on my building is the same on all elderly housing buildings. It is the same key the mailman has to enter as our mailboxes are inside. The fire department (the first responders) and the paramedics all have that same key. They also have the key to hold the elevator on the floor so no residents can call it to their floor during an emergency. As for my door, maintenance has a master key along  with management to my apartment. But I have claustrophobia really bad. As a result, my door is never locked. Just thinking about it brings on a sense of panic.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to head out to a "Grundlovsdag" (Danish for constitution day) celebration. It's being organized by the three Danish clubs here in Montreal. It should be fun. Smoked salmon, steak, dessert, snaps, & beer included.

Now, let's see what Montreal traffic has in store for me. I'll probably get there a half hour early.  Well, that's better than getting there late and having to hunt for a parking spot in the rain.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> The front door lock on my building is the same on all elderly housing buildings. It is the same key the mailman has to enter as our mailboxes are inside. The fire department (the first responders) and the paramedics all have that same key. They also have the key to hold the elevator on the floor so no residents can call it to their floor during an emergency. As for my door, maintenance has a master key along  with management to my apartment. But I have claustrophobia really bad. As a result, my door is never locked. Just thinking about it brings on a sense of panic.



I've heard multiple stories of people who live in apartment buildings (or were going back to a friend's apartment) waking up in the wrong apartment after having too much to drink. One woke up on the couch before the apartment's resident woke up and snuck out without anyone being the wiser, and the other woke up laying on the floor of the bathroom with someone pounding on the door. Luckily for her, the guy in the apartment was just concerned that she was ok. Anyway, that's what you not locking your door made me think of 

This is what I did this morning: neither of my critters seemed too impressed, but it's pretty hard to impress a cat. I'm only going to be here for half a month before I move to a new city, but my kitties aren't used to being locked in, so I just didn't want to do that to them even for a few weeks. Especially when the weather is so nice!


----------



## simonbaker

Thursday afternoon I water walked for  75 minutes in the pool, then went to aqua chi class for 45 minutes. When I woke up friday morning I felt like a truck ran over me.  ai trudged through work with a terrible headache & stomachache. I went to bed at 4:30 pm & woke up at 8:30 am. Today I am still feeling a little sluggish.  Walking in the pool did not seem to be that much of a work out. It was easy with no sweating I feel like I have drank 2 gallons of water since then, food has no appeal for a change.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got called into work last night and got home around 10;30 this morning.  I'm about wound down and headed for bed for a nap.


----------



## justplainbill

simonbaker said:


> Thursday afternoon I water walked for  75 minutes in the pool, then went to aqua chi class for 45 minutes. When I woke up friday morning I felt like a truck ran over me.  ai trudged through work with a terrible headache & stomachache. I went to bed at 4:30 pm & woke up at 8:30 am. Today I am still feeling a little sluggish.  Walking in the pool did not seem to be that much of a work out. It was easy with no sweating I feel like I have drank 2 gallons of water since then, food has no appeal for a change.


Perhaps because we're couch potato - desk job people, we find that  prolonged moderately heavy exercise acts as an appetite suppressant.


----------



## Skittle68

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Perhaps because we're couch potato - desk job people, we find that  prolonged moderately heavy exercise acts as an appetite suppressant.



::shrug:: I'm a server and a lot of times when I get off work and I'm physically exhausted nothing sounds good to eat even though I can tell my body needs energy. Don't know the science of it or anything but I know the same thing happens to me, and I'm VERY active. When I'm not running around carrying heavy trays at work, I'm disc golfing, rock climbing, hiking, etc.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here working on my embroidery. I am going to have to stop for a short while. I keep nodding off sitting up. Not a good thing. I woke up real early this morning and have kept myself busy doing little things around the apartment. Tiem for a break.


----------



## Alix

I'm having a cup of tea and watching the petals blow off my hawthorne blossoms. It looks like a swirling snowstorm.


----------



## Skittle68

I think I'm going to read a book. I've been watching a lot of netflix lately instead of reading, but I don't have wifi right now, so back to the pages. Probably good for me. Only thing about Netflix is that I can get stuff done around the house while I watch my shows pretty hard to do that while staring at a book lol


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoying my day off sunday morning.  Watching the queen's jubilation on t.v.  DH is making some scones fresh out of the oven,mmmm they smell good with a fresh cup of coffee. I am feeling a little spoiled today.


----------



## Katie H

Just came back from a four-wheeler ride to the back area of our property.  Glenn and I and the dog, Harley, rode out to feed the fish in the pond and to enjoy the outdoors.

It's not oppressively hot today and we had a good ride.  Even though we've only had an inch of rain in the last two months, the wildflowers are growing and blooming like crazy.  All sorts of colors and shapes.

Glenn and I sat on the pond bank for a little while and watched the fish and observed our goofy dog play like a puppy.  We were visited by bunches of beautiful electric blue dragonflies.  Some of them even sat on my shoulder and arms.

Harley had a good swim in the pond and the fish were gluttons.  The water churned with their active feeding.

It was amazing to see how the pond has gone down due to the dryness.  It's a two-acre pond and the water level has exposed three feet of the perimeter already.  If things continue as they have over the last several weeks, it'll be down another foot in no time.


----------



## Andy M.

We just got back from a wake for our grandson's great grandmother.  He was outside when we arrived and wanted to take us inside.  He announced, Come inside Grampy, there's a dead person in there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I busy tormenting everyone around me, because I can...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I busy tormenting everyone around me, because I can...



Lol, I'm busy tormenting Rol and the cat, because I can. And because I'm bored. If I were still a kid I'd totally have either been sent to my room to clean it or shoved out the front door to play outside by now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> We just got back from a wake for our grandson's great grandmother.  He was outside when we arrived and wanted to take us inside.  He announced, Come inside Grampy, there's a dead person in there.



Art Linkletter nailed it when he said " kids say the darndest things!" 

I think it is good for them to be a part of the happy and the sad events in life.  I am always amazed at what makes an impression on them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> Art Linkletter nailed it when he said " kids say the darndest things!"
> 
> I think it is good for them to be a part of the happy and the sad events in life.  I am always amazed at what makes an impression on them.



+1

Waiting for the swarms to vacate the subdivision pool.  We have a neighbor who invites his extended family to go swimming, and they never leave.

Thankfully, Kindle has a waterproof cover!


----------



## lifesaver

Reading this thread!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Lol, I'm busy tormenting Rol and the cat, because I can. And because I'm bored. If I were still a kid I'd totally have either been sent to my room to clean it or shoved out the front door to play outside by now.



Shrek just grabs a guitar and plugs it in to tune me out...


----------



## blissful

Toasted up thinly sliced whole wheat buns in the oven to use as crackers/chips.
Made some hummus with chickpeas, garlic, olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pecans.
Ate some,,,mmmmmm.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here with my window wide open with the outside temps in the low 50's. There is a light breeze blowing into my apartment making it a bit chilly. So I have gotten my blanket out of the storage stool and put it back on my bed. I don't want to close the window. This apartment is getting a good airing out. My son showed up today and cleaned the front of the cabinets and the stove hood along with the outside of the fridge. What a difference. In turn he had a perfectly cooked really thick pork chop stuffed with mushrooms, onions, and garlic galore. It was accompanied with a baked sweet potato. I had to laugh. He left a couple of pieces of pork and half of the potato for me. I left it there and sure enough about a half hour later, he got up to do something and finished it off like I knew he would. He fell asleep in the reading chair and was snoring louder than the TV. I also took a short nap. 
So now I will finish reading the rest of my DC mail and then climb back into my bed. I will turn off the computer for the night. Time to get a good rest.


----------



## justplainbill

Finished polishing, washing, greasing, and putting into storage my fine #5 meat grinder plate.  The coarse plate and cutter have been polished.  I plan to wash, grease and reinstall the coarse plate and cutting blade tomorrow.  I have to treat these parts with TLC because replacements are not available for the 50+ year old Oster Model 516.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from one of the outdoor pools in town with the daughter, Had a wonderfully fun day together.


----------



## leasingthisspace

I'm now sitting in San Diego . Heading to bed. Long travel day.


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> Finished polishing, washing, greasing, and putting into storage my fine #5 meat grinder plate. The coarse plate and cutter have been polished. I plan to wash, grease and reinstall the coarse plate and cutting blade tomorrow. I have to treat these parts with TLC because replacements are not available for the 50+ year old Oster Model 516.


 
How did you get your hands on a 50+ y.o. Oster?


----------



## justplainbill

Addie said:


> How did you get your hands on a 50+ y.o. Oster?


I bought it new in the early 1960's, as a Christmas gift, for my then 67 year old Grandmother.


----------



## blissful

justplainbill said:


> I bought it new in the early 1960's, as a Christmas gift, for my then 67 year old Grandmother.



We used this old kind growing up, with the metal gears (gears ?...the parts on the bottom of the canister and the parts coming out of the top of the base). 

About 10 years ago someone gifted me with a blender that had 'gears' that were not metal, my son put the canister on the base (and it didn't sit right but he didn't notice), and broke everything off...the gears. I refused to replace it until I found what I wanted.

I looked for at least a year and found an oster with the metal gears in the clearance aisle of a big box store. I bought one for a friend too. It's going on three years, it always fits together just right, runs long and doesn't get hot, the gears are as good as the day I bought it. I recommend oster, and I recommend having metal gears.

(someone will probably have the right word for 'gears')


----------



## justplainbill

blissful said:


> We used this old kind growing up, with the metal gears (gears ?...the parts on the bottom of the canister and the parts coming out of the top of the base).
> 
> About 10 years ago someone gifted me with a blender that had 'gears' that were not metal, my son put the canister on the base (and it didn't sit right but he didn't notice), and broke everything off...the gears. I refused to replace it until I found what I wanted.
> 
> I looked for at least a year and found an oster with the metal gears in the clearance aisle of a big box store. I bought one for a friend too. It's going on three years, it always fits together just right, runs long and doesn't get hot, the gears are as good as the day I bought it. I recommend oster, and I recommend having metal gears.
> 
> (someone will probably have the right word for 'gears')


Different machine-


----------



## blissful

justplainbill said:


> Different machine-



Yes, but it's another oster. Quality.


----------



## justplainbill

blissful said:


> Yes, but it's another oster. Quality.


and another casualty of corporate takeovers / mergers.


----------



## simonbaker

Taking a quick break before aqua chi class.  Thank goodness it's busier at work than last week.


----------



## Skittle68

Eating my fresh made minestrone with a thick slice of buttered home made 12 grain bread. Yum!!


----------



## Andy M.

Playing WORD on FB with my stepdaughter.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Outside loving the San Diego night. Had a great day. Went to the beach. Ate a smoked fish sandwich at fish market.  Head to Disney tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

I just picked up the daughter from day camp. Enjoying some rest & relaxation before tackling the attitic to get ready for our rummage sale in a couple of weeks.


----------



## kadesma

Just made some sweet and sour apricots, now on to some bread then some brownies for the diyalsis  gang.
kades


----------



## vitauta

leasingthisspace said:


> Outside loving the San Diego night. Had a great day. Went to the beach. Ate a smoked fish sandwich at fish market.  Head to Disney tomorrow.



oh, for a fish market like that--i'd be having smoked fish sandwiches most every day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heading for bed...


----------



## Alix

Looking out the window at some dreary weather and thinking I'm a moron for doing a double shift today. Sheesh. All I want to do is pull the covers over my head and go back to bed listening to the rain.


----------



## Andy M.

Eating probiotic yogurt (blueberry) and waiting for the coffee to kick in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cleaning out the linen closet and prepping for a neighborhood yard sale later this week.  I have never seen so many pillow cases and sheet sets for just 2 beds and a pull-out couch....


----------



## Addie

i got back from a Participant Meeting of the health plan  belong to. It was very productive. A lot of problems got addrressed. 

I got up thinking today was my pre-op appointment. Instead it was for the meeting. Tomorrow is the pre-op appt. I have so many things scheduled on  my calendar this month that keeping them straight is a nightmare. Different paper work for each. 

My doctor needs to get me back on the glipizide fast. My sugars are just too high for my liking. Fortunately I have an appointment nex week with him.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here trying to avoid dealing with the beer bottle that froze and burst in the back of the fridge.  I HATE when that happens.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sitting here trying to avoid dealing with the beer bottle that froze and burst in the back of the fridge. I HATE when that happens.


 
Drink faster and more often. Problem solved.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> i got back from a Participant Meeting of the health plan  belong to. It was very productive. A lot of problems got addrressed.
> 
> I got up thinking today was my pre-op appointment. Instead it was for the meeting. Tomorrow is the pre-op appt. I have so many things scheduled on  my calendar this month that keeping them straight is a nightmare. Different paper work for each.
> 
> My doctor needs to get me back on the glipizide fast. My sugars are just too high for my liking. Fortunately I have an appointment nex week with him.


Do you have calendar software? I use Google Calendar. I have it send me email reminders of my appointments. Google Calendar


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Do you have calendar software? I use Google Calendar. I have it send me email reminders of my appointments. Google Calendar


 
Since I spend more time on the computer than I do looking at my wall calendar, it sounds like a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Since I spend more time on the computer than I do looking at my wall calendar, it sounds like a good idea. Thanks.


I hope it works well for you.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Sitting here trying to avoid dealing with the beer bottle that froze and burst in the back of the fridge.  I HATE when that happens.




What a pain in the neck!  I bought this fridge with "Spill Catcher" shelves.  However these "Spill Catcher" shelves don't do much good when the bottle explodes and the root beer runs down the back wall to all the other shelves where the items there are all sitting in brown sweet liquid.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> What a pain in the neck! I bought this fridge with "Spill Catcher" shelves. However these "Spill Catcher" shelves don't do much good when the bottle explodes and the root beer runs down the back wall to all the other shelves where the items there are all sitting in brown sweet liquid.


 
My first question is why are bottle of liquids exploding in your fridge? Do you have it set for too cold? I try to keep up with cleaning the fridge with spot cleaning. Then about every six months, I take everything out and clean it from top to bottom. And that means wiping everything off that is going back into the fridge. It is a lot of work I admit, but has to be done. Spot cleaning doesn't always do the job. My sympathies are with you. I am sure cleaning the whole fridge was not in your plans for the day.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> My first question is why are bottle of liquids exploding in your fridge? Do you have it set for too cold? I try to keep up with cleaning the fridge with spot cleaning. Then about every six months, I take everything out and clean it from top to bottom. And that means wiping everything off that is going back into the fridge. It is a lot of work I admit, but has to be done. Spot cleaning doesn't always do the job. My sympathies are with you. I am sure cleaning the whole fridge was not in your plans for the day.



The bottle was at the back of the top shelf and the fridge was probably set too high.  I've turned it down a notch.  

I clean my fridge regularly too.  Even if I had cleaned it yesterday, it would have done no good.  Based on evidence, the root beer bottle burst earlier this morning as I saw chunks of frozen root beer as I was cleaning.


----------



## Bella99

Addie said:


> My first question is why are bottle of liquids exploding in your fridge? Do you have it set for too cold? I try to keep up with cleaning the fridge with spot cleaning. Then about every six months, I take everything out and clean it from top to bottom. And that means wiping everything off that is going back into the fridge. It is a lot of work I admit, but has to be done. Spot cleaning doesn't always do the job. My sympathies are with you. I am sure cleaning the whole fridge was not in your plans for the day.


I find this especially useful for finding those pesky outdated items that seem to hide behind everything, avoiding the garbage bag.


----------



## Bella99

OH! 

and i'm currently putting together a meal menu for my friends daycare.  PB&J has gone OUT the door!


----------



## LPBeier

I am totally immersed in my mother's family tree!  For years I have been working on my Dad's because I wanted to answer some questions for him while he was still with us.  I still have lots to do there and will for myself but I think it is going to take a trip to MA to get the answers I want and (sorry GB and all the other Bostonians) it won't be for awhile.

So, anyway, two days after Dad passed away I got a note through Ancestry.ca regarding my Mom and her mother's family.  I of course wasn't in the mindset then and told her I would write back as soon as I could.  I also have lost my data file with generations and hours of work on all sides of my family.  I was reconstructing Dad's but not Mom's.  

Then a month ago I get another note through Ancestry that another woman is interested in my Mom's fathers side!  She was mentioning names of people my Mom corresponded in England and how interested she is in finding out more.  I wrote her saying I would have to have time to re-enter a ton of information but that didn't stop her.  She has emailed information and questions about 3 times and mailed me some charts and pictures.  

This is just what I needed, specially after just finishing my pain program, and with the throat conditions and sciatica (triggered from the kidney pain).  I can just sit  at the computer and play.  I am in the middle of writing both these ladies information that I only know through my Mom and what I have in my tree files.  

So if I am not here much, I am totally fine.  I don't get email notifications anymore from DC (since I installed the app on my phone).  And I forget to check in.  I love you guys, and will do my best to switch over once in awhile!


----------



## Bella99

So Ancestry is actually as good as it seems? 

I had a free trial last year, and I couldn't find anything. I blamed it on being Canadian.  
(How do you not find a big military family, hah)


----------



## taxlady

I'm doing some bookkeeping for a tax client, so I can prepare her income tax. She has a catering service.

I came across an item on an invoice that had me scratching my head. It's in French, but that's usually not a problem. It was for "Lot de culs de poule". Now I know what I thought it was, but this was from an auction, so it didn't seem likely that it was food. I used Google translate and got, "batch of chicken ass", which is a very literal translation. 

I Googled and found out that it means round bottomed bowls, usually made of stainless steel:


----------



## blissful

"Honey, get me one of those containers from the batch of chicken ass" I'm going to try that tonight when I ask for a bowl.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm doing some bookkeeping for a tax client, so I can prepare her income tax. She has a catering service.
> 
> I came across an item on an invoice that had me scratching my head. It's in French, but that's usually not a problem. It was for "Lot de culs de poule". Now I know what I thought it was, but this was from an auction, so it didn't seem likely that it was food. I used Google translate and got, "batch of chicken ass", which is a very literal translation.
> 
> I Googled and found out that it means round bottomed bowls, usually made of stainless steel:


 
I like the literal translation better.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...I Googled and found out that it means round bottomed bowls...



Nothing wrong with firm round bottoms.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Nothing wrong with firm round bottoms.


You reminded me of the mnemonic I was taught in high school for which is the Erlenmeyer flask and which is the Florence flask. The one with the girl's name is the one with the round bottom.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm doing some bookkeeping for a tax client, so I can prepare her income tax. She has a catering service.
> 
> I came across an item on an invoice that had me scratching my head. It's in French, but that's usually not a problem. It was for "Lot de culs de poule". Now I know what I thought it was, but this was from an auction, so it didn't seem likely that it was food. I used Google translate and got, "batch of chicken ass", which is a very literal translation.
> 
> I Googled and found out that it means round bottomed bowls, usually made of stainless steel:


----------



## babetoo

coloring  my hair, am timing it while i am on here. got it cut yesterday. i always feel a bit sassy when my hair is done.


----------



## vitauta

they make the rockin' world go round....


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished wrapping up two dozen onion bagels I baked today.


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to go to "parents night" at our daughters day camp. It's 85F in the shade today.  We will be walking the whole camp alongside the river.   Will be ready for a cold one after this evening.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Nothing wrong with firm round bottoms.


 
You are so fresh. My kind of folk.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hope it works well for you.


 
I got everything entered for the month. Thanks.


----------



## Skittle68

babetoo said:
			
		

> coloring  my hair, am timing it while i am on here. got it cut yesterday. i always feel a bit sassy when my hair is done.



I have a hair appt tomorrow morning for highlights. I don't color, but my highlights growing out means my hair is starting to look dark again. With my natural color I don't know whether to say my hair is light brown or dark blonde, or strawberry blonde... So I get my highlights (because I like how they look, and) so I know what to call myself lol


----------



## buckytom

i've been smiling for hours; i think my face is going to crack.
my little league baseball team beat the best team in the league tonight, 3 to 1. the best part was that my son pitched a soreless final inning to record the save, first walking two, but then he struck out the side to seal the win! woohoo!!!
even more amazing was that it was his first time ever pitching. i had no idea he could be a hurler, but the head coach saw something in the way he threw out on the field  tonight during warmups.

littla mariano was born today. 

the head coach awarded him the game ball, so i'm going to write the teams, score, and date on it and  pick up one of those little clear plastic boxes so he can keep it on his dresser.

later, i found out that he was voted by the league coaches to be on the all star team. he's gonna be thrilled when i tell him in the morning.

it was a great night for him, and his poor old papa too.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've been smiling for hours; i think my face is going to crack.
> my little league baseball team beat the best team in the league tonight, 3 to 1. the best part was that my son pitched a soreless final inning to record the save, first walking two, but then he struck out the side to seal the win! woohoo!!!
> even more amazing was that it was his first time ever pitching. i had no idea he could be a hurler, but the head coach saw something in the way he threw out on the field  tonight during warmups.
> 
> littla mariano was born today.
> 
> the head coach awarded him the game ball, so i'm going to write the teams, score, and date on it and  pick up one of those little clear plastic boxes so he can keep it on his dresser.
> 
> later, i found out that he was voted by the league coaches to be on the all star team. he's gonna be thrilled when i tell him in the morning.
> 
> it was a great night for him, and his poor old papa too.



Awww, sweet!!!  Congrats BT and son!!!


----------



## taxlady

Neato! Congrats Buckytom.


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, Bucky T, that is great news!  You tell that son of his I'm proud of him too!  I love hearing the stories of your relationship with him - nice to hear in this day and age.

I am sitting up at the computer at 1:45 but wanting to get to sleep because I am determined to make it to the pool for 6:30 to do my pool walking.  But I am up for various reasons 
- I had an Ice Cap at about 6 pm (hey, one coffee granule has enough caffeine to keep me going for three days and give me anywhere from a nagging headache to a full blown migraine), 
- my sciatica is flared up 
- I am excited because my cousin, who I have been estranged from for about 12 years not only "liked" my facebook cake page but also sent me a message hoping my pain was getting better and telling me I am a very talented baker and to say she was sorry about her uncle's (my Dad) passing.  That was a really big step for her.  We were like sisters growing up.
- I am missing my DC family so am catching up on some threads!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Hey, Bucky T, that is great news!  You tell that son of his I'm proud of him too!  I love hearing the stories of your relationship with him - nice to hear in this day and age.
> 
> I am sitting up at the computer at 1:45 but wanting to get to sleep because I am determined to make it to the pool for 6:30 to do my pool walking.  But I am up for various reasons
> - I had an Ice Cap at about 6 pm (hey, one coffee granule has enough caffeine to keep me going for three days and give me anywhere from a nagging headache to a full blown migraine),
> - my sciatica is flared up
> - I am excited because my cousin, who I have been estranged from for about 12 years not only "liked" my facebook cake page but also sent me a message hoping my pain was getting better and telling me I am a very talented baker and to say she was sorry about her uncle's (my Dad) passing.  That was a really big step for her.  We were like sisters growing up.
> - I am missing my DC family so am catching up on some threads!


Ick, hope the sciatica goes away quickly.

Great news about your cousin. Eventually, most of us grow up.


----------



## Andy M.

BT, that's fantastic.  I can imaging your feelings of pride in your son's accomplishments.


----------



## Katie H

Wow, Bucky!  I'll bet all your buttons have popped off!!!  What a fantastic achievement.  Your little guy is quite something.  I'm proud for you.

As for, "What am I doing," well I have my regular Friday chores to get out of the way before we hop on the Harley and spend the rest of the day goofing off.

It's unseasonably pleasant here for this time in June and we plan to take advantage of it and head out...wherever.

Retirement is awesome!!!!


----------



## Bella99

Just relaxing,  painted until late last night, so i'm checking my email and replying to all the threads I suppose i'm subscribed to


----------



## LPBeier

On two hours of light sleep I managed to make it to the pool.  My walking partner "stood me up" but that's okay because I did both Monday and Wednesday when I couldn't walk on land in my house!  Really kicking myself for not exchanging numbers or emails "just in case".  Anyways, I did a basic 20 lengths (500 meters) and considering the pain and I missed two days I am very happy about that.

What am I doing now?  Going to bed to try and catch at least a couple more hours of sleep before I start working on my lasagna....can't wait!  I love cooking for my BIL as he really appreciates food! 

Oh, and while the guys are probably off playing computer games or talking I am going to curl up with our first CFL game of the year.  Friday Night Football won't be the same without Dad, but I am sure he will be happy I am keeping up the tradition!


----------



## Alix

Just got up. Nursing coffee and trying to pry my eyes open.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready to go out (as soon as I finish my second cup of coffee).  I'll stop at Costco to pick up a few things and see what's new.


----------



## Bella99

LPBeier said:


> On two hours of light sleep I managed to make it to the pool.  My walking partner "stood me up" but that's okay because I did both Monday and Wednesday when I couldn't walk on land in my house!  Really kicking myself for not exchanging numbers or emails "just in case".  Anyways, I did a basic 20 lengths (500 meters) and considering the pain and I missed two days I am very happy about that.
> 
> What am I doing now?  Going to bed to try and catch at least a couple more hours of sleep before I start working on my lasagna....can't wait! * I love cooking for my BIL as he really appreciates food! *
> 
> Oh, and while the guys are probably off playing computer games or talking I am going to curl up with our first CFL game of the year.  Friday Night Football won't be the same without Dad, but I am sure he will be happy I am keeping up the tradition!



Isn't that the best?  I love people who appreciate food {anything, actually}


----------



## taxlady

Trying to concentrate on that bookkeeping. I'm only on my second coffee of the morning. I really dislike bookkeeping.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Just woke up. Heading to Mount Helix? Later to let the kids run and my wife's uncle's pool. 
I love San Diego.


----------



## LPBeier

I just took a survey on  migraine triggers and one listed (which I marked) is staring at TV and  computer screens.  Completing the survey puts you in a draw to  win.....an IPad!


----------



## Bella99

LPBeier said:


> I just took a survey on  migraine triggers and one listed (which I marked) is staring at TV and  computer screens.  Completing the survey puts you in a draw to  win.....an IPad!



Have you ever done a health canada survey? They send you gift cards...


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I just took a survey on  migraine triggers and one listed (which I marked) is staring at TV and  computer screens.  Completing the survey puts you in a draw to  win.....an IPad!



The site probably belongs to a company that sells migraine cures.


----------



## babetoo

gotta start getting ready to go to the doctor. nothing going on, he just wants to see my shining face. such a pain in the puttie.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> The site probably belongs to a company that sells migraine cures.


Oh, I got that impression all the way through the survey.  But it still kind of sounds a little strange to offer up a prize that may be a big part of the problem!


----------



## leasingthisspace

Sitting by the pool drink some lemonade I just made. Oh yeah I picked the lemons.


----------



## Dawgluver

Working the 'hood yard sale.  I'm in with my neighbor, who is truly the Queen of yard sales.  She's amazing to watch in action!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Working the 'hood yard sale.  I'm in with my neighbor, who is truly the Queen of yard sales.  She's amazing to watch in action!


You have weekday yard sales? We only see them around here on weekends.


----------



## simonbaker

Real glad it's friday!  Feels pretty good to sit with my feet up, sounds like we're ordering pizza delivery tonight.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for pizza delivery. Stirling isn't feeling so good and pizza is the one food he can usually eat when is tummy is delicate. The eggs he had earlier didn't agree with him.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> You have weekday yard sales? We only see them around here on weekends.



Yep.  One of the new neighbors, also a yard sale Queen, set it up.  Apparently, Friday night is a good sale time here.

So far, I've sold nada, but I am not a Queen...oh well, back to work!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The site probably belongs to a company that sells migraine cures.


 
I used to work for Wyeth Pharmaceuitical. They would do that to get patients for a new drug they were testing. They also had a plethera of doctors that would enroll their patients. Some programs pay you cash. Some they give prizes, and some are like the previous. You are entered into a drawing.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i've been smiling for hours; i think my face is going to crack.
> my little league baseball team beat the best team in the league tonight, 3 to 1. the best part was that my son pitched a soreless final inning to record the save, first walking two, but then he struck out the side to seal the win! woohoo!!!
> even more amazing was that it was his first time ever pitching. i had no idea he could be a hurler, but the head coach saw something in the way he threw out on the field tonight during warmups.
> 
> littla mariano was born today.
> 
> the head coach awarded him the game ball, so i'm going to write the teams, score, and date on it and pick up one of those little clear plastic boxes so he can keep it on his dresser.
> 
> later, i found out that he was voted by the league coaches to be on the all star team. he's gonna be thrilled when i tell him in the morning.
> 
> it was a great night for him, and his poor old papa too.


 
Bucky my son was involved with Little League for more than 30 years. I am going to show him your post. He will be so happy just as I am, for you and your son. I wish I could be there in the stands with you to cheer him on. Sounds like you have one great kid there. Cngratulation Proud Papa!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I used to work for Wyeth Pharmaceuitical. They would do that to get patients for a new drug they were testing. They also had a plethera of doctors that would enroll their patients. Some programs pay you cash. Some they give prizes, and some are like the previous. You are entered into a drawing.


Addie, my Dad worked for Wyeth as a detailer for many years, first in Northern Saskatchewan traveling 5 days a week meeting with doctors, giving them samples, getting feedback, etc.  He got a transfer when I was 7 out here to B.C. where his route was tighter and he came home nights.  He went back to being a pharmacist, buying his own business, which he had until he retired.

I don't know when you worked for them or with what products but I was one of the first babies to be fed SMA!  I turned out all right so it must have been good!


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to have an alcohol beverage. i missed my dr. appointment. my ride forgot about it.  agrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## buckytom

thanks dawg, taxy, lp, andy, k.t.h., and addie (about my boy).

as i've said before, he's such a good kd that he makes being a dad easy and fun.

wow, is he having a good week. he pitched yesterday, got 7 belt loops and 3 arrow points (like merit badges) awarded tonight at cub scouts, and monday he finds out that he's student of the year for his second grade class.

and he was tested to have an i.q. of 130, so the school strongly suggested he goes into the "gifted" classes again next year.

i prayed a lot just to have a good kid. i guess they do get answered sometimes...

i dunno, it must be me, but the more he accomplishes the more afraid that something will go wrong. gotta keep him grounded, like my grands, dad and brother before me.


----------



## Andy M.

BT, with you for a dad the kid is golden.  Keep doing what you're doing and you all will be fine.

Make sure he can handle adversity.  Things come more easily for gifted kids and they sometimes grow up not being equipped to handle a failure.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> BT, with you for a dad the kid is golden.  Keep doing what you're doing and you all will be fine.
> 
> Make sure he can handle adversity.  Things come more easily for gifted kids and they sometimes grow up not being equipped to handle a failure.



+1.

Very well said, Andy!


----------



## Addie

Like Andy said. And let him work for the things he wants in life. Just don't hand everything to him. Just follow the rules your father used on you, and he will turn out fine. Raising a gifted child is a challenge. I know. I had two of them. Both of them boys. The youngest one is practicing emergency medicine. The other one can build you a house all by himself and is also a computer geek. He builds computers for the family. He has his own contracting business They both gave me aggravation galore. But their accomplishments can only make me prouder each day. And your son will do the same for you. It already sounds like you and your wife are on the right track. Good luck.


----------



## Addie

One more thing bt. I love hearing about his accomplishments. So please keep the stories coming.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> thanks dawg, taxy, lp, andy, k.t.h., and addie (about my boy).
> 
> as i've said before, he's such a good kd that he makes being a dad easy and fun.
> 
> wow, is he having a good week. he pitched yesterday, got 7 belt loops and 3 arrow points (like merit badges) awarded tonight at cub scouts, and monday he finds out that he's student of the year for his second grade class.
> 
> and he was tested to have an i.q. of 130, so the school strongly suggested he goes into the "gifted" classes again next year.
> 
> i prayed a lot just to have a good kid. i guess they do get answered sometimes...
> 
> i dunno, it must be me, but the more he accomplishes the more afraid that something will go wrong. gotta keep him grounded, like my grands, dad and brother before me.



Sorry I missed answering your original post, BT.  But I did read it the other night and was so excited for you and your boy!  Looks like your Father's Day present has come a bit early!


----------



## buckytom

thanks, princess. it sure has.

and that's excellent advice and and addie. thank you both, again.

my wife has done the real share of the work with him, but is also fairly strict. maybe a little too much at times, so i try to take it a little easier with him, be a little more goofy and silly to help balance things out.

lol, i got the better role come to think of it.


----------



## simonbaker

We actually have a whole day off. It doesn't happen very often. Not sure what to even do today.  Planning to go to an etheopian grocery store to buy some good tea, maybe some rummage sales.


----------



## vitauta

what fun!  instead of one bottle of wine for cooking, i brought home 8 miniature size bottles of beringer's pinot grigio, red moscato, and white zinfandel.  at $1 per bottle, they contain about a cup of wine each.  i've been going berserk, spilling wine lavishly on every imaginable dish from breakfast on throughout the day and into the night.  frankly, in recent years i had restricted my use of wines in cooking due to the cost.  spoilage and waste were hindrances, and drinking up unused wine had become the usual but unsatisfactory salvage solution.

with my little mini-bottles i find myself cooking like a young julia child once again--experimenting with free abandon! 

i just haven't found a good use for the zinfandel so far...any ideas?  it just sits there, kind of nondescript in most every dish i try....maybe with some kind of fruit?  thanks....


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> thanks, princess. it sure has.
> 
> and that's excellent advice and and addie. thank you both, again.
> 
> my wife has done the real share of the work with him, but is also fairly strict. maybe a little too much at times, so i try to take it a little easier with him, be a little more goofy and silly to help balance things out.
> 
> lol, i got the better role come to think of it.


 
BT, one of the things I have found raising two gifted children of my own and one granddaughter, is to let them explore. They have minds that want to know the "W"'s. What, Where When, Why. And the last is of course How!. And their minds won't rest until they have the answer. My youngest son was placed in a science class for advanced third grade students when he was in the first grade. And he loved it. They got to do experiments with real lab equipment. From there, there was no stopping him. He read every book he could get his hands on from the library that was of science related material. My kitchen became a science lab. My oldest one received a carpenter's tool set when he was three years old. What a mistake that was. He  proceeded to cut the legs off the brand new table set he and his sister had received for Christmas. So his father brought home some scrap wood from the lumber yard up the street. He pounded nails, sawed, learned to measure, etc. It was the start of owning his own contracting company. He went to work with my BIL at the age of fourteen on weekends. He learned plumbing, electricity, etc. By the time my BIL retired, my son took over and to this day is still doing work for the same customers. The residents in this building have at one time or another, called him and know his work well. 

So don't stop his inquisitiveness. Let him explore the world around him. Take walks in the woods and let him turn over logs to see what is growing and living underneath. Introduce him to the local library. Find out what subjects he is studying in his advanced class. Which subject does he enjoy most. Help him to follow up at the library and at home. A gifted child will challenge you to no end. But watching them blossom will fill you with such pride that there will be days that you think you will explode. But the most important thing to remember is to let him know you are aware of his special talents and appreciate him and his efforts to learn more. And look at all the things you will learn.

I taught my youngest to read at three not with books and flash cards, but in the world outside our home. It started with the S T O P  sign at the end of our road. Then Schoold Bus, and other signs in the neighborhood. Houses built of "wood" became a word. "Bricks" another. The world around you in your own neighborhood is full of information if you just look around. He learned the alphabet and counting going up and down steps and counting the pickets on a fence. When we would be waiting for a bus, I would spell a word I knew he knew and he had to tell me what it was. I made a game out of learning. It was fun for both of us.


----------



## LPBeier

I caught up on all the sleep I missed the night before and while I still have side and throat issues feel so much better for it!

We had an enjoyable evening with DH's brother and the meal turned out very well.  The best part is I went and laid down after dinner for a couple of hours and when I got up, expecting to tackle a huge mess, I found the guys had done it all for me! 

Today a neighbour is coming to look at Dad's bedroom furniture so I will be  making sure it is all empty and clean.  It will be nice to see this go  to a "good home" - a single Mom with two girls. DH will be looking forward to this too as the room is going to become his "Man Cave" .

Then I get to "play".  I am heading to a local cake supply store to pick up a few items needed to experiment with sugar flowers and with DH working an afternoon shift at the care home, I will spend the evening working on that.


----------



## Skittle68

I'm getting ready to go visit my bf in St. Cloud!! I have to go to work first, drop my cat off at my mom's but then I'll be on my way! Yay!


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> I'm getting ready to go visit my bf in St. Cloud!! I have to go to work first, drop my cat off at my mom's but then I'll be on my way! Yay!


 
Sounds like a fun weekend. Enjoy!


----------



## Somebunny

Sitting in the car at a car show.....it's raining off and on argh!  It was supposed to be warm and dry here today, we drove 300 miles yesterday to come to two car shows here in "the desert" haha!


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> Sounds like a fun weekend. Enjoy!



Thanks  I'm sure I will. We're going disc golfing, a little white water canoeing, of course going out to a nice dinner at least one night, setting the projection machine up outside for a movie/BBQ with the neighbors (who mike has known for 30 years), and then probably some more disc golf lol


----------



## Andy M.

Skittle68 said:


> ...We're going disc golfing...and then probably some more disc golf lol



I must live a sheltered life.  I don't know what disc golfing is.  Please enlighten me.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> I must live a sheltered life.  I don't know what disc golfing is.  Please enlighten me.



Frisbee golf. You toss frisbees at particular targets and count how many tries to hit the target.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, Alix.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to figure out my new, portable disk drive. I have to decide if I want it to do continuous backups or if I just want to copy stuff onto it. Probably the latter, but the instructions are confusing. 75 pages of PDF manual! I have had it for about two months and just didn't get around to doing anything with it.

This has become important because earlier, when I rebooted the desk top machine, it gave me all kinds of scary messages about a corrupted file system. I had Stirling look at it and he said the boot disk might be borked. Eventually he turned off the machine; waited a few minutes; and turned it back on. It worked, but, of course, now I am concerned about the health of that disk drive.

Okay, enough procrastinating, it's time to backup that hard drive.


----------



## justplainbill

Watching Lawrence Welk and supervising (providing helpful suggestions) to my galley 'slave'.


----------



## Aunt Bea

justplainbill said:


> Watching Lawrence Welk and supervising (providing helpful suggestions) to my galley 'slave'.



I guess we have one thing in common, Lawrence Welk!

When that ends I can watch the tired old reruns of Keeping Up Appearances and Are You Being Served.

I love those 70's Britcoms!

Another wild Saturday night at my place!


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to figure out my new, portable disk drive. I have to decide if I want it to do continuous backups or if I just want to copy stuff onto it. Probably the latter, but the instructions are confusing. 75 pages of PDF manual! I have had it for about two months and just didn't get around to doing anything with it.
> 
> This has become important because earlier, when I rebooted the desk top machine, it gave me all kinds of scary messages about a corrupted file system. I had Stirling look at it and he said the boot disk might be borked. Eventually he turned off the machine; waited a few minutes; and turned it back on. It worked, but, of course, now I am concerned about the health of that disk drive.
> 
> Okay, enough procrastinating, it's time to backup that hard drive.


Thanks for your post.  It reminded me to do an incremental weekly backup of my critical data.  I'm running under Vista 'Ultimate' on my main machine but use Win '98, Win 7 and Win XP- SP3 on my other machines.  The way I figure it, the data is about the only thing that requires frequent backup;  since I hope to be able to process that data on my other machines when the main machine's disk fails.  In the old days ( back in 1995), this was referred to as a disaster recovery plan and I had the 'pleasure' of participating with such planning with an organization that was housed in the North tower of the World Trade Center in NYC.


----------



## simonbaker

went to 7 rummage sales today.  It was so hot with htis 91F weather we're having today.  Soaked some corn on the cob with plans to put it on the grill with a beer can chicken. Relaxing with a cold one on a hot night.


----------



## justplainbill

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess we have one thing in common, Lawrence Welk!
> 
> When that ends I can watch the tired old reruns of Keeping Up Appearances and Are You Being Served.
> 
> I love those 70's Britcoms!
> 
> Another wild Saturday night at my place!


IMHO, Hyacinth is not nearly as funny as her husband, sister, and brother-in-law,  but she seems to have many of the qualities of some of this forum's posters.


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> Frisbee golf. You toss frisbees at particular targets and count how many tries to hit the target.



Right, except that Frisbee is a brand of discs  It's great exercise because the best courses are all up and down hill. It's actually how my bf and I met- on the disc golf course!


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to figure out my new, portable disk drive. I have to decide if I want it to do continuous backups or if I just want to copy stuff onto it. Probably the latter, but the instructions are confusing. 75 pages of PDF manual! I have had it for about two months and just didn't get around to doing anything with it.
> 
> This has become important because earlier, when I rebooted the desk top machine, it gave me all kinds of scary messages about a corrupted file system. I had Stirling look at it and he said the boot disk might be borked. Eventually he turned off the machine; waited a few minutes; and turned it back on. It worked, but, of course, now I am concerned about the health of that disk drive.
> 
> Okay, enough procrastinating, it's time to backup that hard drive.



I keep thinking that if you backup continuously, you'd end up backing up any problems/viruses you may get later on.  I'd backup on a regular basis when everything is working well.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Thanks for your post.  It reminded me to do an incremental weekly backup of my critical data.  I'm running under Vista 'Ultimate' on my main machine but use Win '98, Win 7 and Win XP- SP3 on my other machines.  The way I figure it, the data is about the only thing that requires frequent backup;  since I hope to be able to process that data on my other machines when the main machine's disk fails.  In the old days ( back in 1995), this was referred to as a disaster recovery plan and I had the 'pleasure' of participating with such planning with an organization that was housed in the North tower of the World Trade Center in NYC.


Yeah, data is all I am interested in backing up. I either have the disks or I can download the software. Receipts for software are data.


----------



## Addie

Anytime I need to backup, my son runs a virus scan and spy-ware check first. Sure enough he found a couple of viruses the last time. The viruses weren't a problem in and of themselves. But if they went with the backup, and I needed later to use the backup, the viruses would have became active and destroyed the files. Sure was a surprise to me.


----------



## Bella99

Looking into a Nutrition course i'd like to take, with a 'herbal' type course (remedies, recipes..ect)... thinking, thinking!


----------



## bakechef

Today we both had the day off together.  I was determined to get out of the house, so we made an impromptu trip to Wilmington NC, beautiful day with very low humidity.  We went to the arboretum, which would have been peaceful if there wasn't a wedding going on, and a DJ playing really bad music didn't help (play that funky music white boy, brick house, LOL).  It was beautiful anyway.  We went to a great little bakery that we discovered a couple years ago, and then walked the historic district.

Beautiful day, glad we got out of the house!


----------



## simonbaker

bakechef said:


> Today we both had the day off together. I was determined to get out of the house, so we made an impromptu trip to Wilmington NC, beautiful day with very low humidity. We went to the arboretum, which would have been peaceful if there wasn't a wedding going on, and a DJ playing really bad music didn't help (play that funky music white boy, brick house, LOL). It was beautiful anyway. We went to a great little bakery that we discovered a couple years ago, and then walked the historic district.
> 
> Beautiful day, glad we got out of the house!


 Sounds like a fun day.  It sounds like something we would do some afternoon in Omaha.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What am I doing?  Hmmm...I'm wrapping up what has been one of the worst weeks of my life.  As you know, my boss is out with surgeries and I am running the office in her absence, one more week and she will be back.  

Last Sunday Shrek, "just don't feel good, stomach feels icky."  Blood sugars were excellent, not running a fever, actually felt cool to the touch.  But he was able to eat.  Monday morning he felt a bit worse, but again, everything was good and he wasn't having any pain.  At 10 AM I get a call from him asking to be taken to the ER.  6 hours later he was being wheeled into the OR for an appendectomy.   

Three hours later he was still in surgery...his appendix had burst and he had to have a foot of his large intestine removed.  He spent two days in the ICU and as soon as they moved him to the surgical floor, he became completely confused and was pulling all his tubes out, because the TV told him too and the cats in the picture kept staring at him...it was a picture of a field of daisies.  Friday, he was mostly back to his right mind.  

He will be discharged tomorrow, he's ambulatory, antibiotics are done, but he still has a big open wound that they do not want to suture in case there is still some infection, so he has a vacuum wound closure system that is changed every three days.  Shrek will be going to my facility, so he won't be calling me at work telling me he can't find this or that, etc.  He'll be at work so I can keep an eye on him and know he is still getting first class care.

I almost lost the old fart, friends!  Much as I complain about him...I sure would miss not having him around.

So...that was my week, how is yours going?


----------



## CWS4322

OMG, PF, and you didn't tell us until NOW? I am glad to here he is on the mend, but what an ordeal! And, it is great that he can go to your facility--some of your co-workers can help keep him in line and keep you from smothering him with a pillow...HUGS!


----------



## bakechef

Good lord that makes my week look like paradise, thanks for the perspective, at least something good came out if it!

Glad that he's on the mend and can recover where you can be close to him and you won't have to worry about him!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> OMG, PF, and you didn't tell us until NOW? I am glad to here he is on the mend, but what an ordeal! And, it is great that he can go to your facility--some of your co-workers can help keep him in line and keep you from smothering him with a pillow...HUGS!



Thanks CWS!  I've been at work and the hospital for the past week...maybe 4 - 5 hours at home at a time and then back into the fray.  Also been a total wreck and wanted anytime here at DC to be relaxing, not reliving each day.  



bakechef said:


> Good lord that makes my week look like paradise, thanks for the perspective, at least something good came out if it!
> 
> Glad that he's on the mend and can recover where you can be close to him and you won't have to worry about him!



I have to worry about him having more nurses to chase...  Thanks, Bakechef!


----------



## Dawgluver

I am just so thrilled that he will be at your facility!  What a good way to keep track of Shrek AND the nurses!  

Seriously, I can't believe it worked out so well. Hope you both can get some much deserved rest and peace.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I am just so thrilled that he will be at your facility!  What a good way to keep track of Shrek AND the nurses!
> 
> Seriously, I can't believe it worked out so well. Hope you both can get some much deserved rest and peace.



Thanks, Dawg!

He only had one nurse I wanted to throttle  What a ditz!  Overall, while not a wonderful experience, it was good to see the excellent hospital staff in action.

Okay...I'm off to bed!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF))) and get some rest.


----------



## Alix

Skittle68 said:


> Right, except that Frisbee is a brand of discs  It's great exercise because the best courses are all up and down hill. It's actually how my bf and I met- on the disc golf course!



Yep, most of us call all discs Frisbees though. Sort of like calling all tissue, Kleenex. It was the easiest way to explain it. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Dawg!
> 
> He only had one nurse I wanted to throttle  What a ditz!  Overall, while not a wonderful experience, it was good to see the excellent hospital staff in action.
> 
> Okay...I'm off to bed!



There has to be at least one ditzy nurse. I think that is a requirement. So glad things are going better.


----------



## Claire

Oh, Princess Fiona, I am so sorry.  Having spent a month dealing with it all my heart goes out to you.  At least you're in the know with medical stuff.  Sometimes I want to scream when I have to deal with medical staff and throttle a few people because they won't let me know what is going on.


----------



## vitauta

happy endings, pf.  you and shrek have been playing out love story in the real word for us fans.  we always root for both sides (you and shrek) and always, always, wish you well....


----------



## Addie

Sure you complain about Shrek PF. But it is always done with love. And that comes through. When your boss comes back, take a four day weekend Fri-Mon and shut off the phone. You can baby Shrek. And we all know how men love to be babied when they have even just an ingrown hair. Just remember to take care of yourself also. 
You both are in my prayers.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He will be discharged tomorrow, he's ambulatory, antibiotics are done, but he still has a big open wound that they do not want to suture in case there is still some infection, so he has a vacuum wound closure system that is changed every three days.  Shrek will be going to my facility, so he won't be calling me at work telling me he can't find this or that, etc.  He'll be at work so I can keep an eye on him and know he is still getting first class care.




PF I am sorry to hear about Shrek, I will keep both of you in my prayers!

It is nice that you will be able to keep an eye on him at your facility.

Ya better throw a couple of bedpans in the freezer!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> PF I am sorry to hear about Shrek, I will keep both of you in my prayers!
> 
> It is nice that you will be able to keep an eye on him at your facility.
> 
> *Ya better throw a couple of bedpans in the freezer*!


 


When I worked in a small community hospital, and there weren't any babies in the nursery, I was on the floor. I loved it when males came in for AP surgery. The next morning or even sooner it was necessary to get them up and out of bed as soon as possible. Now we all know how short those lovely hospital gowns are on men. I would go in and throw the blankets back to the bottom of the bed. They would immediately try to cover their genitals and reach for the blanket at the same time. The whole idea was to get them moving. And it worked. Then when you told them they had to sit up and dangle, then get up and into a chair, . You would have thought that we wanted them to die right there. We were trying to kill them. The incentive to get them to cooperate was to have a pair of PJs on the chair to put on. That was their prize for being a good boy.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm awfully sorry to hear of Shrek's illness.  Good grief, what a week!  I think this calls for administration of chocolate to the Princess. _ Lots_ of chocolate.  Sending many wishes for Shrek's speedy recovery.


----------



## blissful

PF, what a week for you! I hope shrek continues to heal. Take good care of yourselves. I'm thinking of you both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!  I'm still not sleeping well, but it will get better.

There is, light at the end of the tunnel.  Ulterior motive in getting him to my facility, Any nursing care will be provided by other staff...I get to remain his wife, as any care I would provide would be a conflict of interest.


----------



## buckytom

geez, pf, sending prayers for a speedy recovery for your ogre.

shrek must be pretty tough to have been able to last that long and just say he felt icky.

glad to hear his plumbing has been fixed, though, and you'll be nearby to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Andy M.

'I feel icky.' I guess that's how an ogre reacts to appendicitis.  

So glad he's on the mend.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Princess Fiona For Shrek:  Speedy Recovery Wishes*

 Margaux and The Vet, Filippo and our family are sending our speedy recovery wishes ... 

 Shrek: Get on Up, This is it ... Twist and Shout, and Do the Hussle ... Do the Boogie Woogie ( too ) and Sing: PLAY IT AGAIN SHREK ... 

Speedy Recovery Wishes. 
Kindest Regards,
THE CINTRANO FAMILY


----------



## babetoo

glad this turned out well. take care of yourself too.


----------



## Katie H

I'm doing the "happy dance."  It's raining and has been coming down in buckets since just before 4 p.m.  We've only had about 1 1/4 inch of rain since the beginning of April and it is sooooooo nice to see some that is measurable.

It's been so dry that three of our trees out front died and a few others aren't looking too good either.  Glenn hasn't cut the grass in three weeks.

I hope the rain lasts all night.


----------



## Addie

We just got over a drought. When it started to come down heavy one day, I wanted to go out and dance in it. My ancestors would have been happy to see me carry on with the old traditions. The old Rain Dance.


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from my water class & dh had a roast in the crock pot for supper. Relaxing now with my feet up after a long long day.


----------



## taxlady

Finishing off taxes for my self-employed clients. I can hardly wait until this is all done.


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Everyone! I'm still not sleeping well, but it will get better.
> 
> There is, light at the end of the tunnel. Ulterior motive in getting him to my facility, Any nursing care will be provided by other staff...I get to remain his wife, as any care I would provide would be a conflict of interest.


 
and you know they will take good care of him or deal with Fiona whom will be much scarier then an ol ogre is anyday!

best wishes to both of you


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> Finishing off taxes for my self-employed clients. I can hardly wait until this is all done.


 
How much longer?  Hope it is all done soon!


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> How much longer?  Hope it is all done soon!


There is a deadline this Friday. Then, there will be low pressure stragglers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was a good day.  I helped Shrek with a shower and he came out of the tub room singing, "I Feel Pretty."  Definitely back to his old self.  I spent half the time fielding questions (from him and staff) and my work.  I hope I got enough done today.  We had dinner together and then went for a walk.  He's doing better with distance, a little at a time.  I hope I sleep a bit better and I'm going to try to get to bed before 10 PM tonight.

Shrek thanks everyone for the well wishes, thoughts and prayers (and for keeping me sane).


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> It was a good day.  I helped Shrek with a shower and he came out of the tub room singing, "I Feel Pretty."  Definitely back to his old self.  I spent half the time fielding questions (from him and staff) and my work.  I hope I got enough done today.  We had dinner together and then went for a walk.  He's doing better with distance, a little at a time.  I hope I sleep a bit better and I'm going to try to get to bed before 10 PM tonight.
> 
> Shrek thanks everyone for the well wishes, thoughts and prayers (and for keeping me sane).



OMG.  "I Feel Pretty"!!!!  ROFLMAO!!!

  So glad Shrek is feeling better!!!  Hope you can get some sleep, PF!

Shrek is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Bella99

Looking into an online course i'd like to take.. well, two.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was a good day.  I helped Shrek with a shower and he came out of the tub room singing, *"I Feel Pretty." * Definitely back to his old self.  I spent half the time fielding questions (from him and staff) and my work.  I hope I got enough done today.  We had dinner together and then went for a walk.  He's doing better with distance, a little at a time.  I hope I sleep a bit better and I'm going to try to get to bed before 10 PM tonight.
> 
> Shrek thanks everyone for the well wishes, thoughts and prayers (and for keeping me sane).



You don't suppose someone had him in the activity room watching _Anger Management_, do you?

Glad things are looking up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> OMG.  "I Feel Pretty"!!!!  ROFLMAO!!!
> 
> So glad Shrek is feeling better!!!  Hope you can get some sleep, PF!
> 
> Shrek is definitely a keeper!



Well, yeah!  I didn't go through all of this just to drop him off at the pound...  Although...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> You don't suppose someone had him in the activity room watching _Anger Management_, do you?
> 
> Glad things are looking up.



That's a good idea, too...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Well, yeah!  I didn't go through all of this just to drop him off at the pound...  Although...



Always a good idea to have Plan B....


----------



## justplainbill

Cooked up a two quart batch of ice cream mix.  Plan to freeze it tomorrow.  Hope to turn the mix into ten or more cups of ice cream.


----------



## taxlady

I'm taking a short break from working on tax returns.


----------



## Merlot

Earlier I tried to move my 8 year olds 3 tower/ building lego set and dropped it.  I'm pretty sure my BP shot up to stroke levels.   My child said that I have surely ruined his life and he was crying so hard that the guy outside fixing the hottub thought I beat him.  If he had continued to yell at me, I might have started thinking about it (beating him that is) 


yes, I fixed it


----------



## simonbaker

dh threw a couple of steaks on the grill with some pan fried redskin potatoes, time to eat.


----------



## kadesma

Just made a snow-cone and now will give some breaded zucchini strips a go out in the toaster oven in the garage so as not to heat up the oven. Love those things at Framer Brothers yum yum
kades


----------



## Barbara L

I am watching MasterChef for the first time ever. We haven't been able to get this channel in a long time, so I never saw it before.  Pretty good so far, but it is only eleven minutes in.


----------



## buckytom

we're watching master chef as well. flipping back and forth with the jankees game


----------



## Alix

I'm having a glass of wine and getting over the shakes. I nearly got into a bad car smash tonight and I'm saying a whole lot of "thank you's" to the Big Guy upstairs for saving me. And thank you to Ford brakes. I had someone turn left in front of me and STOP in my lane. If I hadn't stood on the brakes HARD we'd both have been so much jam on the road. Lordy I was scared. I don't think I've been that scared when I've actually been IN an accident. 

It was only a short hop from home so I didn't start shaking til after I got in. Now I'm just going to power down and enjoy being alive tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm having a glass of wine and getting over the shakes. I nearly got into a bad car smash tonight and I'm saying a whole lot of "thank you's" to the Big Guy upstairs for saving me. And thank you to Ford brakes. I had someone turn left in front of me and STOP in my lane. If I hadn't stood on the brakes HARD we'd both have been so much jam on the road. Lordy I was scared. I don't think I've been that scared when I've actually been IN an accident.
> 
> It was only a short hop from home so I didn't start shaking til after I got in. Now I'm just going to power down and enjoy being alive tonight.



EEKS!  So glad you're OK Alix!

Forget the glass, grab the bottle!


----------



## Merlot

Alix said:


> I'm having a glass of wine and getting over the shakes. I nearly got into a bad car smash tonight and I'm saying a whole lot of "thank you's" to the Big Guy upstairs for saving me. And thank you to Ford brakes. I had someone turn left in front of me and STOP in my lane. If I hadn't stood on the brakes HARD we'd both have been so much jam on the road. Lordy I was scared. I don't think I've been that scared when I've actually been IN an accident.
> 
> It was only a short hop from home so I didn't start shaking til after I got in. Now I'm just going to power down and enjoy being alive tonight.


 
I'm so glad you are ok, how scary!


----------



## Alix

Me too! Thanks.


----------



## vitauta

Alix said:


> I'm having a glass of wine and getting over the shakes. I nearly got into a bad car smash tonight and I'm saying a whole lot of "thank you's" to the Big Guy upstairs for saving me. And thank you to Ford brakes. I had someone turn left in front of me and STOP in my lane. If I hadn't stood on the brakes HARD we'd both have been so much jam on the road. Lordy I was scared. I don't think I've been that scared when I've actually been IN an accident.
> 
> It was only a short hop from home so I didn't start shaking til after I got in. Now I'm just going to power down and enjoy being alive tonight.




ooh, sorry for the big scare, alix! we shouldn't need reminders like that to appreciate how precious life is, and also how precarious....


----------



## taxlady

Glad you avoided that car crash. Enjoy the wine.

I'm having a Margarita. It's the first one I ever made.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm taking a short break from working on tax returns.


 
TL, I have a question for you. Do you ever get a client that speaks only French? Can you speak French? Sorry that is two questions.


----------



## buckytom

glad you're ok, alix. just relax and know accidents happen; that's what insurance is for.


----------



## Andy M.

Those close calls scare the crap out of you.  Sometimes literally.  

Relax and don't dwell on what didn't happen.


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> glad you're ok, alix. just relax and know accidents happen; that's what insurance is for.



I've had a couple, and am OK with those ones. This one would have been on the 11pm news though. It would have been BAD. Thus, thanking my guardian angels and the glass of vino. I'm doing better now. Wine must be working!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> TL, I have a question for you. Do you ever get a client that speaks only French? Can you speak French? Sorry that is two questions.


Yup to both. Most of my clients speak English. Some speak better French than English and some speak only French.

I took my first, and several other tax courses in French. The first time I saw the H&R Block basic course in English was when I taught it. 

My tax software is bilingual. I can do all the work in English and have it print in French. I'm doing a French one now. I only have to type the occasional description in French. I just have to tell the software what language a client wants for their returns and then it prints it in that language.

The one I'm doing now is fun. It's quite complex. The husband and wife have a partnership. He does most of the work. It's photography. She has a job too. They own a triplex and rent out two flats. His studio is in their flat. They also have a "chalet" (country place) that they rent out by the week and also use themselves. They get to take car expenses for both the chalet and the photography biz. This one is French.

I have been preparing income tax for this couple since 1994 or 1995. I didn't use tax software back then. That was before they got married, before they bought the triplex, and before they bought the chalet. They are the clients I have had the longest.


----------



## taxlady

Alix, just curious, did everything go into slow motion?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> I've had a couple, and am OK with those ones. This one would have been on the 11pm news though. It would have been BAD. Thus, thanking my guardian angels and the glass of vino. I'm doing better now. Wine must be working!



Now who was scared "you know what"?  I'm glad you are feeling better.  Relax, relax.

I am busy following all my footsteps back since I entered the apartment.  I went to the fridge to get cheese snacks I had stashed there when I got home.  I found my car keys and no cheese...there was a lip balm and handful of mints where I put the car keys, which led me to the bedroom and the top right drawer where I put my pocket things from work.  Lo and Behold!  Cheese!!!!

Think I need a nap?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yup to both. Most of my clients speak English. Some speak better French than English and some speak only French.
> 
> I took my first, and several other tax courses in French. The first time I saw the H&R Block basic course in English was when I taught it.
> 
> My tax software is bilingual. I can do all the work in English and have it print in French. I'm doing a French one now. I only have to type the occasional description in French. I just have to tell the software what language a client wants for their returns and then it prints it in that language.
> 
> The one I'm doing now is fun. It's quite complex. The husband and wife have a partnership. He does most of the work. It's photography. She has a job too. They own a triplex and rent out two flats. His studio is in their flat. They also have a "chalet" (country place) that they rent out by the week and also use themselves. They get to take car expenses for both the chalet and the photography biz. This one is French.
> 
> I have been preparing income tax for this couple since 1994 or 1995. I didn't use tax software back then. That was before they got married, before they bought the triplex, and before they bought the chalet. They are the clients I have had the longest.


 
I have always done my own taxes. After my daughter died, IRS gave me a hard time proving that I was the legal guardian of my granddaughter. They denied my exemption. I appealed it and won. I had to send my daughter's and granddaughter's death certificates. Also the court order giving me custody. Because they held up my tax return it was a long time before I got it. The good news was that they had to pay me interest for the time they were holding it. By order of the Appeal Board that heard my case. It wasn't much, but it felt good to beat them.


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now who was scared "you know what"?  I'm glad you are feeling better.  Relax, relax.
> 
> I am busy following all my footsteps back since I entered the apartment.  I went to the fridge to get cheese snacks I had stashed there when I got home.  I found my car keys and no cheese...there was a lip balm and handful of mints where I put the car keys, which led me to the bedroom and the top right drawer where I put my pocket things from work.  Lo and Behold!  Cheese!!!!
> 
> Think I need a nap?



HEY! I got wine...you got cheese. COME ON OVER! {{{{{PF}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now who was scared "you know what"?  I'm glad you are feeling better.  Relax, relax.
> 
> I am busy following all my footsteps back since I entered the apartment.  I went to the fridge to get cheese snacks I had stashed there when I got home.  I found my car keys and no cheese...there was a lip balm and handful of mints where I put the car keys, which led me to the bedroom and the top right drawer where I put my pocket things from work.  Lo and Behold!  Cheese!!!!
> 
> Think I need a nap?


Menopause?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have always done my own taxes. After my daughter died, IRS gave me a hard time proving that I was the legal guardian of my granddaughter. They denied my exemption. I appealed it and won. I had to send my daughter's and granddaughter's death certificates. Also the court order giving me custody. Because they held up my tax return it was a long time before I got it. The good news was that they had to pay me interest for the time they were holding it. By order of the Appeal Board that heard my case. It wasn't much, but it felt good to beat them.


Good for you.

I recommend that people who do their own tax returns take it to a tax preparer once in a while, maybe once every five years. Sometimes the pros can find you stuff you didn't realize you could deduct or get a credit for. Of course, if you usually do your own taxes, you can check that the "pro" did a good job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Menopause?



More like I need to turn off the day things and concentrate on other things.

Shrek is doing great!  I'll help do his dressing change tomorrow and see how it's coming along.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now who was scared "you know what"? I'm glad you are feeling better. Relax, relax.
> 
> I am busy following all my footsteps back since I entered the apartment. I went to the fridge to get cheese snacks I had stashed there when I got home. I found my car keys and no cheese...there was a lip balm and handful of mints where I put the car keys, which led me to the bedroom and the top right drawer where I put my pocket things from work. Lo and Behold! Cheese!!!!
> 
> Think I need a nap?


 
I think you need more than a nap. I would suggest that you and Shrek find a room for doubles and take a rest with him. Put a "Do Not Disturb" on the outside of the door.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> More like I need to turn off the day things and concentrate on other things.
> 
> Shrek is doing great!  I'll help do his dressing change tomorrow and see how it's coming along.



Oh, so good to hear that!  Did they finally get to close him up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, so good to hear that!  Did they finally get to close him up?



No, not yet.  I'm hoping it happens soon, he has a follow up with the surgeon Thursday next week.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> No, not yet.  I'm hoping it happens soon, he has a follow up with the surgeon Thursday next week.



Well, now's the time to stick in your diamonds, pearls, etc. that you don't want stolen.  No gold or silver though, if you have to go through the metal detector at the airport.

So glad he's doing better!  (sorry Shrek)


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Well, now's the time to stick in your diamonds, pearls, etc. that you don't want stolen.  No gold or silver though, if you have to go through the metal detector at the airport.
> 
> So glad he's doing better!


I thought metal detectors detected metals using magnetism. Gold and silver, to the best of my knowledge, not magnetic.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I thought metal detectors detected metals using magnetism. Gold and silver, to the best of my knowledge, not magnetic.



Ok, so PF can stick in all her gold and silver, along with the diamonds and pearls!  Shrek may need a zipper installed. Not a bad idea.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Ok, so PF can stick in all her gold and silver, along with the diamonds and pearls!  Shrek may need a zipper installed. Not a bad idea.


Zipper, I like it. Some surgical scars look like zippers.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Zipper, I like it. Some surgical scars look like zippers.



We'll see what PF thinks.  If Shrek already has tats and piercings, this may fit in.


----------



## buckytom

i am now the owner of a fully grown horseshoe moustache. 

i was shaving my hockey playoff beard today when my son came home from school. he asked me if i could grow a long moustache like "sensei wu", a character on on of his favourite cartoons. so i did.

it doesn't quite look like the sensei wu's long fu manchu moustache, but rather more like the old yankee reliever goose gossage's or paul tuetel, sr.'s of orange county chopper.

when my boy saw me, he said that i looked like a real, old time baseball manager and begged me to keep it until our next game - alongside dw's protestations and obvious embarrassment. she said she won't be seen in public with me so long as i have it. 

then i came up with a great idea! we have a game against a team that has a really nasty, over-competitive coach (who preaches at coaches' meetings in front of the board that we should teach by example, but in reality curses and belittles the kids and other coaches in spanish during games thinking she can get away with it), so i decided to show her that we're supposed to have fun teaching these little 6 to 8 year old kids the game of baseball, not teach them bad sportsmanship. i'm not only going to show up with the moustache, but i'm bringing a hypoallergenic black grease pencil and the entire team is going to go out on the field with horseshoe or fu manchu moustaches.

i'll have to get permission from the boys' parents first, i guess, but this should be funny.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm glad to hear Shrek is doing so much better.


----------



## Barbara L

Alix said:


> I'm having a glass of wine and getting over the shakes. I nearly got into a bad car smash tonight and I'm saying a whole lot of "thank you's" to the Big Guy upstairs for saving me. And thank you to Ford brakes. I had someone turn left in front of me and STOP in my lane. If I hadn't stood on the brakes HARD we'd both have been so much jam on the road. Lordy I was scared. I don't think I've been that scared when I've actually been IN an accident.
> 
> It was only a short hop from home so I didn't start shaking til after I got in. Now I'm just going to power down and enjoy being alive tonight.


I'm so glad you are okay! 

You all need to quit scaring me like that! I'm getting too old for all this horrible excitement (accidents, illnesses, etc.). It's a good thing my DC family is on my regular prayer list!


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> I thought metal detectors detected metals using magnetism. Gold and silver, to the best of my knowledge, not magnetic.



We have three metal detectors and two pin pointers (short range mini detectors) here. They can pick up all kinds of metals. There are different settings on them to pick up different kinds of targets/metals.
We have recovered gold (rings, pendants, necklaces, coins), silver (rings, pendants, necklaces, bracelets, coins), copper (jewelry and pure copper rock), brass (hose fixtures, war buttons), steel, tin, iron ore, nickel, tungsten, and any combination of metals used to make coins through the ages. 
I have no information on the type of metal detectors used at airports.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Well, now's the time to stick in your diamonds, pearls, etc. that you don't want stolen.  No gold or silver though, if you have to go through the metal detector at the airport.
> 
> So glad he's doing better!  (sorry Shrek)



I don't think I want to try getting them back...I have one tiny diamond and two strings of pearls...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We'll see what PF thinks.  If Shrek already has tats and piercings, this may fit in.



He does have tatts and his left ear is pierced.  The smiley scar he got last year for the hernia repair is now bisected.  Good thing he is an ogre and not a vampire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here watching Latté try to lay on my bag, her butt keeps sliding off.  I don't know why she is so determined to lay on something that is so lumpy, there is at least one can of V-8 in it.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm off to the audiologist this morning -- PC doc wants to get a baseline test for any hearing loss and see about my tinnitus, for which he's already told me there's not much (if anything) to be done.  Guess there's no way to cram for a hearing test.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> ...Guess there's no way to cram for a hearing test.




On the way to the test, turn the radio volume down and listen really hard.


----------



## Merlot

buckytom said:


> i am now the owner of a fully grown horseshoe moustache.
> 
> i was shaving my hockey playoff beard today when my son came home from school. he asked me if i could grow a long moustache like "sensei wu", a character on on of his favourite cartoons. so i did.
> 
> it doesn't quite look like the sensei wu's long fu manchu moustache, but rather more like the old yankee reliever goose gossage's or paul tuetel, sr.'s of orange county chopper.
> 
> when my boy saw me, he said that i looked like a real, old time baseball manager and begged me to keep it until our next game - alongside dw's protestations and obvious embarrassment. she said she won't be seen in public with me so long as i have it.
> 
> then i came up with a great idea! we have a game against a team that has a really nasty, over-competitive coach (who preaches at coaches' meetings in front of the board that we should teach by example, but in reality curses and belittles the kids and other coaches in spanish during games thinking she can get away with it), so i decided to show her that we're supposed to have fun teaching these little 6 to 8 year old kids the game of baseball, not teach them bad sportsmanship. i'm not only going to show up with the moustache, but i'm bringing a hypoallergenic black grease pencil and the entire team is going to go out on the field with horseshoe or fu manchu moustaches.
> 
> i'll have to get permission from the boys' parents first, i guess, but this should be funny.


 
lol, that will be funny!


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> On the way to the test, turn the radio volume down and listen really hard.


----------



## simonbaker

Alix said:


> I'm having a glass of wine and getting over the shakes. I nearly got into a bad car smash tonight and I'm saying a whole lot of "thank you's" to the Big Guy upstairs for saving me. And thank you to Ford brakes. I had someone turn left in front of me and STOP in my lane. If I hadn't stood on the brakes HARD we'd both have been so much jam on the road. Lordy I was scared. I don't think I've been that scared when I've actually been IN an accident.
> 
> It was only a short hop from home so I didn't start shaking til after I got in. Now I'm just going to power down and enjoy being alive tonight.


So glad to hear you arrived back home safely, you must have a guardian angel in your corner.  Take care.


----------



## buckytom

i just finished helping my boy make his final science project for the year. he was named student of the yesterday for 2nd grade, so this had to be a good project.

we made a little experiment showing the difference between permanent magnets and electromagnets.

we cannibalized a flashlight, ran some wires from the battery connections around an iron core (a lag bolt), and when the electricity flows, the bolt becomes magnetized whereby it can pick up paperclips. break the circuit, the magnetism stops, and the paperclips drop off. 

now i just have to make sure my boy understands that the permanent magnets and paperclips and lag bolt stay away from each other until it's time for the demonstration or everything will become partially magnetized.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> i just finished helping my boy make his final science project for the year. he was named *student of the yesterday* for 2nd grade, so this had to be a good project.


Would that be student of the year? 

Sorry Bucky T, couldn't resist!   And that is awesome.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm relaxing after just coming home from my third two-hour dental appointment in the last month.  Thankfully that is it until the new year, but not because there is no more work....they have everything under control til then as we have maxed out my coverage.  The two main teeth still need crowns but today he built up posts in them, having previously drained them and done the root canals.  They should hold with proper care until the new year.

I am hoping to put my feet up and relax tonight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just getting home from my dinner date with Shrek.  Two more days of work, then maybe I can relax...or spend the weekend at work...maybe I didn't think this over very well


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Just getting home from my dinner date with Shrek.  Two more days of work, then maybe I can relax...or spend the weekend at work...maybe I didn't think this over very well



Hoping you can go for the relax option!


----------



## Bolledeig

Home alone with the baby all week while my hubby is at the oil trade show in Canada. 
Lonely


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hoping you can go for the relax option!



You don't really think Shrek is going to let me take two days off from visiting him...  You funny girlie!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> You don't really think Shrek is going to let me take two days off from visiting him...  You funny girlie!



Well, we tried!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> Home alone with the baby all week while my hubby is at the oil trade show in Canada.
> Lonely



So sorry, Bolledeig.  Sit, visit, play some of the games!  Peruse the forums.  A great bunch of folks here, and some of us are late-nighters!  (not me tonight, early eye appointment tomorrow).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And the rest of us are party poopers who go to bed early, because they can...


----------



## Dawgluver

And you've gone to bed early, when?


----------



## buckytom

yeah, really!


----------



## Katie H

Well, what can I say...we just put up two awesome Japanese beetle traps that seem to be kicking real beetle butt.  We set them up at about noon today and, by 3 p.m. we emptied them three times.  Each time we filled a Wal-Mart plastic bag from each trap.  That means we had 6 bags full of the squirming little critters.

The traps we purchased were highly recommended but we had no idea they'd be so successful.

By 4 this afternoon we rigged up a different "bagging" system because we were tired from emptying and disposing of the crappy little beasts.

Holy cow!  I'm am fearful that I'm going to dream of these beetles like Arthur Hitchcock's "birds."  OMIGOSH!!!

I hope our plum trees are thankful of our efforts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And you've gone to bed early, when?



Last night and in about 8 minutes. 9 PM is early!


----------



## buckytom

i'm not sure how it would affect your trees, but if you spread grubex on your lawn to kill grubs, you'll solve a lot of the jap beetle problem, k.t.h..

the grubs are baby beetles (what's the word i'm looking for, the soft bodied baby stage of a beetles life - pupa?)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i'm not sure how it would affect your trees, but if you spread grubex on your lawn to kill grubs, you'll solve a lot of the jap beetle problem, k.t.h..
> 
> the grubs are baby beetles (what's the word i'm looking for, the soft bodied baby stage of a beetles life - pupa?)



Larva


----------



## buckytom

no, not volcanoes, bugs...


i'm kidding. thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> no, not volcanoes, bugs...
> 
> 
> i'm kidding. thanks.




Great, now I have Jimmy Buffett running through my head.

Jimmy Buffett - Volcano - YouTube


----------



## Katie H

buckytom said:


> i'm not sure how it would affect your trees, but if you spread grubex on your lawn to kill grubs, you'll solve a lot of the jap beetle problem, k.t.h..
> 
> the grubs are baby beetles (what's the word i'm looking for, the soft bodied baby stage of a beetles life - pupa?)



Thanks, bucky.  I just looked into GrubEx and our Lowes has it.  Doesn't seem too expensive and if it works that's even better.  Might help to solve a minor mole problem, too, since the moles will have less to eat.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from seeing my doctor. I told him what happened Tuesday. He is going to look into it and get some answers for me. Will call me at home  tonight.


----------



## Alix

Well, I can tell the poplar trees are blowing off their fluff. Holy moly have I used a lot of tissue this morning!


----------



## kadesma

Getting ready to go to the hospital for my eye surgery...Oh boy at last wish me luck and I'm starving YIKES haven't eaten since  yesterday at 12.00 awk
kades


----------



## Alix

Oh my goodness! LUCK!!! I'll say a few prayers for calm and peace for you too kadesma! As always, one goes up for the skill of the surgeons.


----------



## Dawgluver

Back from the eye doc.  I HATE having my eyes dilated, was lucky to find my way out of the parking lot!  Still can't see!


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Getting ready to go to the hospital for my eye surgery...Oh boy at last wish me luck and I'm starving YIKES haven't eaten since  yesterday at 12.00 awk
> kades



Best of luck, Ma!  Maybe they'll feed you afterwards.  They gave me a turkey sandwich after I had mine, it was actually quite good for hospital food!


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to leave the house before crabby dh gets home.


----------



## buckytom

kadesma said:


> Getting ready to go to the hospital for my eye surgery...Oh boy at last wish me luck and I'm starving YIKES haven't eaten since  yesterday at 12.00 awk
> kades



good luck, kads. i hope everything went well.

dawg, you didn't drive yourself home after the eye doc, did you?

k.t.h., before you put down the grubex, see if you can find out if it's a systemic chemical. you don't want that stuff being absorbed by the trees and getting into the fruit.


----------



## Katie H

buckytom said:


> good luck, kads. i hope everything went well.
> 
> dawg, you didn't drive yourself home after the eye doc, did you?
> 
> k.t.h., before you put down the grubex, see if you can find out if it's a systemic chemical. you don't want that stuff being absorbed by the trees and getting into the fruit.



No problem there, bucky.  The trees are ornamental and it's rare they produce fruit.  Thanks, anyway, good thinking.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I bought a big package of chicken drumsticks and just portioned them out for the freezer.  I'm also finishing up some laundry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watering the gardens.  I can see again.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished a batch of maple walnut ice cream.  The bowl lickings were great!


----------



## Bolledeig

Andy M. said:


> Just finished a batch of maple walnut ice cream.  The bowl lickings were great!



Oh my glob, that sounds sooo delicious! 
Are you posting the recipe?


----------



## Andy M.

Bolledeig said:


> Oh my glob, that sounds sooo delicious!
> Are you posting the recipe?




Here you go.  The only change I made was to increase the walnuts to 3/4 cup.

Maple Walnut Ice Cream Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## blissful

Boiling up 2 gallons of vegetable broth with ALL the produce that was still in the freezer from last years gardens--garlic, garlic scapes, peas, beans, zucchini.
Contemplating using Bolledeig's cool phrase "OH MY GLOB" for the next time one of my non dieting friends tells me about their splurges of butter, sugar, bread and dairy products.


----------



## Bolledeig

Andy M. said:


> Here you go.  The only change I made was to increase the walnuts to 3/4 cup.
> 
> Maple Walnut Ice Cream Recipe at Epicurious.com



Danke!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work...and dinner with my fella.  Ran home to feed the cats and we had an unexpected-expected package on the doorstep.  You know who you are, Thank you!


----------



## Bolledeig

Man, I wish somebody would have a Corona with me outside in the wonderful weather. It's no fun drinking beer on the patio all alone.
Oh well, their loss!

I love the Texas heat! I can do 100 degrees without sweating, while Most Texans sweat at 70!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> Man, I wish somebody would have a Corona with me outside in the wonderful weather. It's no fun drinking beer on the patio all alone.
> Oh well, their loss!
> 
> I love the Texas heat! I can do 100 degrees without sweating, while Most Texans sweat at 70!



  Corona with lime?  I am so there!


----------



## Bolledeig

Dawgluver said:


> Corona with lime?  I am so there!



Ofc! Can't have Corona without lime! 
I'm counting on you making it here before sunset then!


----------



## Cindercat

Had a chili dinner with my parents and we're now watching America's Got Talent. Liked the waterskiing squirrel but can't imagine anyone paying to see it.

Here's my parents.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> Ofc! Can't have Corona without lime!
> I'm counting on you making it here before sunset then!



Shoot.  We're about 6 states north.  Oh, well, a toast!  :clink:


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Getting ready to go to the hospital for my eye surgery...Oh boy at last wish me luck and I'm starving YIKES haven't eaten since  yesterday at 12.00 awk
> kades


Sending good vibes in your direction. I hope everything goes well.


----------



## taxlady

I'm taking a very quick break from doing taxes and catching up (a little) here at DC.


----------



## Bolledeig

Dawgluver said:


> Shoot.  We're about 6 states north.  Oh, well, a toast!  :clink:



Oh well, clink the same.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cindercat said:
			
		

> Had a chili dinner with my parents and we're now watching America's Got Talent. Liked the waterskiing squirrel but can't imagine anyone paying to see it.
> 
> Here's my parents.



You look like your mum!  Sweet!


----------



## Addie

I got home about 11 a.m. from seeing my doctor this morning. Laid out my pills, and passed out. Got woken up a few time between the phone and the door. Right back to sleep. I didn't sleep at all last night, so I was exhausted. I just woke up. Pills still sitting there waiting for me. I have to eat something before I can take them. But I do feel rested. I need to get a small loaf of bread or borrow two slices tomorrow from a neighbor. I hate to buy bread. I eat two slices and the rest goes in the garbage a month later. Funny, I don't ever remember buying green bread. Bread is not my favorite food. But my kids just love it. I love to make it, just not eat it. 

I have to have blood work done tomorrow. So back to Winthrop. They tried to do it today, but couldn't find a vein. Will fll up on water tonight and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cindercat

Thanks, Dawg. There's a lot of similarities in our family. With just the two of them - their birthdays are both on the 26th one month (and several years) apart. They both have the same name - Gene & Jean. We don't believe in numerology but there's a lot of it throughout the family.


----------



## buckytom

i guess you could say you come from good genes....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i guess you could say you come from good genes....



Ow!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I got home about 11 a.m. from seeing my doctor this morning. Laid out my pills, and passed out. Got woken up a few time between the phone and the door. Right back to sleep. I didn't sleep at all last night, so I was exhausted. I just woke up. Pills still sitting there waiting for me. I have to eat something before I can take them. But I do feel rested. I need to get a small loaf of bread or borrow two slices tomorrow from a neighbor. I hate to buy bread. I eat two slices and the rest goes in the garbage a month later. Funny, I don't ever remember buying green bread. Bread is not my favorite food. But my kids just love it. I love to make it, just not eat it.
> 
> I have to have blood work done tomorrow. So back to Winthrop. They tried to do it today, but couldn't find a vein. Will fll up on water tonight and tomorrow morning.



Addie, why don't you slice the bread and put it in the freezer then just take out the slices that you want - it lasts a long time this way.  Dad, DH and I all had different types of bread and I did it this way.  DH's gluten free bread wouldn't last a day if I didn't freeze it.  And it tastes as fresh as the day it was made (even bought stuff!!).

I hope it goes well for you with your blood.  I get worried about you, you know.


----------



## tinlizzie

Bolledeig said:


> Man, I wish somebody would have a Corona with me outside in the wonderful weather. It's no fun drinking beer on the patio all alone.
> Oh well, their loss!
> 
> I love the Texas heat! I can do 100 degrees without sweating, while Most Texans sweat at 70!


 
Speaking of heat, I'm a little slow....your name = how you say boiled egg in Texas, yes?


----------



## Bolledeig

tinlizzie said:


> Speaking of heat, I'm a little slow....your name = how you say boiled egg in Texas, yes?



Hahaha! I've never thought about how it would sound in english, or with a Texan accent. But it sure does sound crazy!
But no, that's not quite close to correct prenounciation.
Its more bolla + how you would prenounce thigh-th+d plus a g at the end. Somewhat Spanish. LOL!


GQ: awesome! Skål!


----------



## taxlady

Now, I'm working on my taxes. I'm also trying to do as much stuff as possible with my left hand. I think I overworked the right one. It hurts when I use it for some stuff, like stapling. I think I will be buying an electric stapler. I already had to swap out one of those staplers that you pick up and hold in your hand when stapling. That was causing pain a few years ago.


----------



## Katie H

I'm getting ready to do battle with the county attorney in the county where Buck and I owned our house.  I sold the house in October 2009 and the letter I received yesterday said I was being taken to court for 2011 delinquent taxes.  Ugh!!!

Since I sold the property, it's been sold two more times.  Don't those nerf balls know what's going on?

Here goes!!!


----------



## Bolledeig

Oh my blob! I think I just saw a cockroach on the kitchen floor!
What do I do now?! Am I gonna have to tear the house down??

Bought the house in February. Never seen one before. Never seen a cockroach ever actually, until today.
I had my dog eat it. Is that ok? Do they carry rabies or mad cow decease? 

I know nothing!! There are no cockroaches where I'm from.


----------



## taxlady

Bolledeig said:


> Oh my blob! I think I just saw a cockroach on the kitchen floor!
> What do I do now?! Am I gonna have to tear the house down??
> 
> Bought the house in February. Never seen one before. Never seen a cockroach ever actually, until today.
> I had my dog eat it. Is that ok? Do they carry rabies or mad cow decease?
> 
> I know nothing!! There are no cockroaches where I'm from.


Relax.

It probably wasn't a cockroach. It was probably a beetle. Time to do some Googling 

I have had cockroaches and it's kinda icky, but not the end of the world. The exterminator got rid of them with boric acid. It's extra fine, you can't just use regular boric acid.


----------



## Bolledeig

taxlady said:


> Relax.
> 
> It probably wasn't a cockroach. It was probably a beetle. Time to do some Googling



Thanks for helping me calm down 

I've been googling for littlebit already. And you're right, it might be a waterbug or something. But.. I still kinda think it looked more like a tan cockroach. But I don't think it had those "whiskers".
Too bad the dog ate it..

So will that mean that since I haven't seen one during the 4 months I've lived here, it's not likely that I have roaches in my walls?
I keep the house very clean, but ofc dogs are dirty creatures.

Oh man, scary. I've seen horrific things on tv...


----------



## taxlady

Bolledeig said:


> Thanks for helping me calm down
> 
> I've been googling for littlebit already. And you're right, it might be a waterbug or something. But.. I still kinda think it looked more like a tan cockroach. But I don't think it had those "whiskers".
> Too bad the dog ate it..
> 
> So will that mean that since I haven't seen one during the 4 months I've lived here, it's not likely that I have roaches in my walls?
> I keep the house very clean, but ofc dogs are dirty creatures.
> 
> Oh man, scary. I've seen horrific things on tv...


No guarantee you don't have them in the walls. They mostly come out when it's dark. If it is a cockroach, it could have come home with the groceries.

It doesn't really matter if the kitchen is clean. What cockroaches need from people, is water. That's what the exterminator told me. He said that cockroaches can live off eating your curtains and carpets , but they need a source of water.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, why don't you slice the bread and put it in the freezer then just take out the slices that you want - it lasts a long time this way. Dad, DH and I all had different types of bread and I did it this way. DH's gluten free bread wouldn't last a day if I didn't freeze it. And it tastes as fresh as the day it was made (even bought stuff!!).
> 
> I hope it goes well for you with your blood. I get worried about you, you know.


 
Thanks for the concern. Again no blood today. They just can't find a vein. Two people tried. I will drink plenty of water over the weekend. Then I will go back Monday and they will try again. This is nothing new for me. I am not a person to get depressed. I get mad and fight back. So anytime I have a health problem, I fight back. With the doctor or even my body. But I will come out the winner. Right now I have a whole bunch of hematomas on both arms from the tourniquets on Tuesday and yesterday. So most of them will be gone by Monday. Then maybe they can see a vein. Being slightly dehydrated doesn't help. Thus I need to drink more water. 

Right now I don't have room for my breath in the freezer. I have done that in the past with bread. But with bread that I am will to eat more than once. Like rye swirl. I buy a small loaf of white bread at the beginning of the month. Make a sandwich minus the crust. At the end of the month, the bread is still sitting there, fresh. I do wrap it well. But I can't help but wonder what chemicals are in that loaf that keeps it fresh that long. That makes me not want to eat it at all. Bird Feed. I never buy artisan bread. You are lucky if it lasts a day. More bird feed. I am just not a bread eater. Never have been. As a school kid, my mother would pack a lunch for me. I would peel off all the bread and leave just enough to hold the sandwich with two fingers and eat the inside. When I was dating my second husband, we would go to a sub shop for lunch. I would order an Italian sub hold the bread. They would just give me the filling with a plastic fork and knife so I could cut the cold cuts. It never occurred to me to take the bread home. I love to make bread. Just not eat it. 

When my daughter is having a pool party I will bake a couple of loaves of Italian. There is never any left. Sometimes I get it to her still warm. She only lives a block from me.


----------



## Addie

Bolledeig said:


> Oh my blob! I think I just saw a cockroach on the kitchen floor!
> What do I do now?! Am I gonna have to tear the house down??
> 
> Bought the house in February. Never seen one before. Never seen a cockroach ever actually, until today.
> I had my dog eat it. Is that ok? Do they carry rabies or mad cow decease?
> 
> I know nothing!! There are no cockroaches where I'm from.


 
Breweries are notorious for roaches. So when you bring in a bag from a liquor store, it is very likely that a roach could be in the bag. When I lived in Texas, at night you would walk out the door and hear, Crunch, crunch. There was a carpet of roaches across the grass sipping off the dew on the blades. You should call an exterminator. They now have chemicals that have no odor and are quick to exterminate them. They do live in warm places, like the motor of your fridge. And they do come out when the lights go out. I have a saying that goes, "He disappeared faster than a roach when the lights go on." Home remedies do not work. They multiply fast.


----------



## Bolledeig

Addie said:


> Breweries are notorious for roaches. So when you bring in a bag from a liquor store, it is very likely that a roach could be in the bag. When I lived in Texas, at night you would walk out the door and hear, Crunch, crunch. There was a carpet of roaches across the grass sipping off the dew on the blades. You should call an exterminator. They now have chemicals that have no odor and are quick to exterminate them. They do live in warm places, like the motor of your fridge. And they do come out when the lights go out. I have a saying that goes, "He disappeared faster than a roach when the lights go on." Home remedies do not work. They multiply fast.



Oh gooosh.. And I keep he house at almost 80 degrees! They probably flew the neighbors houses and came here..

Oh well, thanks y'all. Hubby gets home tonight, I'll see what he thinks we should do.


----------



## LPBeier

I totally understand about the drawing blood.  I used to have to have it done every three months for medication checks.  They can only take from one arm and there are hundreds of "track marks" there.  When I can stay at a lab over a period of time they don't worry about it.  But if I go somewhere else they get whispering and glaring.  I tell them "no, I am not a junkie, just TRY to find a vein elsewhere.

I have had to go for outpatient IV therapy on three different occasions during the past 4 years.  The nurses get in tears for me and I apologize to them because they have an awful time finding veins and then the ports are only viable for a few days.  So, they have to keep poking and prodding.  

So, you will be in my thoughts and prayers over the weekend that the hematomas will heal and that Monday they will get it first try!


----------



## Bolledeig

Sitting at the hair salon about to do some bleaching after 3 years of dark hair! :O


----------



## Addie

Sitting here trying to wake up. My daughter had planned a day in the yard with BBQ. "Come around one Ma. " I was so lookinig forward to it. I called her in a panic almost crying. She had cancelled it because it was so cold outside. So Monday is supposed to be really hot. She has rescheduled. YEA!


----------



## babetoo

taking it easy today.  passed out in the bathroom, yesterday a.m. so off to the e.r. we went. three staples in the top of my head, lots of blood, lots of tests. they decided i must have gotten up to quickly. anyway, slight headache , sore neck and shoulders. at least this time when the ambulance got here i was dressed. each time before was naked. dr's appointment end of next week. to remove staples and discuss the causes if possible. kids all in an up roar over yet another fall. i am home and here is just where i am staying. my medi alert worked like a champ. worth every penny i pay for it.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> taking it easy today.  passed out in the bathroom, yesterday a.m. so off to the e.r. we went. three staples in the top of my head, lots of blood, lots of tests. they decided i must have gotten up to quickly. anyway, slight headache , sore neck and shoulders. at least this time when the ambulance got here i was dressed. each time before was naked. dr's appointment end of next week. to remove staples and discuss the causes if possible. kids all in an up roar over yet another fall. i am home and here is just where i am staying. my medi alert worked like a champ. worth every penny i pay for it.


Oh no! (((hugs)))

I hope the doctor finds something easy to take care of that caused it. Thank goodness you have the medi alert. Do you have to push a button? Do you talk to someone?


----------



## Addie

Oh babetoo, you must learn to move more slowly now. We are not young anymore. Our body wants to slow down. I know it is a hard lesson to learn. It is akin to giving up. But it is just the opposite. It is a whole new learning curve as we get older. It just makes us smarter with more knowledge. And it gives us more wisdom that we can share with the youngsters. 

One day the doorbell rang. I jumped up too fast and my legs were not happy. I knew I was going down. So I leaned against something and slid down. I couldn't get back up. The person at the door was the pharmacy delivery. He came in after I didn't answer his knock. Saw me on the floor and immediately called 911. When they came, I told them what happened and they helped me get up again. Imagine what would have happened if I insisted on trying to walk when my legs said "No." I could have broken a hip or worse. Even more bones. And the same goes for you. And this is not your first fall. That was my first and only fall. I do not plan on having any more. 

A broken hip is no fun. There have been a number of residents here who have broken hips from falls and they failed to be able to return to independent living. They ended up in rehab and never fully recovered. They never did learn to walk with a walker or other medical hardware. You don't want to end up in rehab.


----------



## Andy M.

babetoo, I'm glad you're here to talk about it.  Take care of yourself and let's hope the Dr. has a simple answer.


----------



## babetoo

taxlady said:


> Oh no! (((hugs)))
> 
> I hope the doctor finds something easy to take care of that caused it. Thank goodness you have the medi alert. Do you have to push a button? Do you talk to someone?



i wear it around my neck. push button, a human person comes on and asks what assistance i need. they stay on til the ambulance gets here. i have a door key hidden that they know about so fireman don't have to break down the door. then they call people i have listed to be  notified. son was out in boons working, daughter couldn't leave her business. now the last to be called was my granddaughter zesty. she came right to the hospital and stayed with me, also a grandson came with her. he is an adult. so i got stapled, tested and they brought me home. pretty rocky for a while last night. but fine today, slight head ache shoulders and neck are sore. when i got home was phone call from the medi alert office to make sure all went well. i am so glad i got it.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> A broken hip is no fun. There have been a number of residents here who have broken hips from falls and they failed to be able to return to independent living. They ended up in rehab and never fully recovered. They never did learn to walk with a walker or other medical hardware. You don't want to end up in rehab.


 
Hey now!  I am "rehab" in a nursing home!  I send a lot of people home!   You are right though, a lot also do not go home, a broken hip isn't fun and no.. you do not want to go to rehab!  

Glad you are ok babetoo, I was thinking about you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am "Rehab" too...most of the others are not Ogres...

Please be careful, Babetoo!  I miss you when you are not around.   {{{{Babe}}}}


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> taking it easy today.  passed out in the bathroom, yesterday a.m. so off to the e.r. we went. three staples in the top of my head, lots of blood, lots of tests. they decided i must have gotten up to quickly. anyway, slight headache , sore neck and shoulders. at least this time when the ambulance got here i was dressed. each time before was naked. dr's appointment end of next week. to remove staples and discuss the causes if possible. kids all in an up roar over yet another fall. i am home and here is just where i am staying. my medi alert worked like a champ. worth every penny i pay for it.



Eeeks!  {{{{{Babe!}}}}}


----------



## Cindercat

I've got a lot of appreciation for rehab workers.  Both of my parents have been in and out of rehab a couple of times with knee replacements in the last 5 years. Last July 19 Dad had his second replacement on his right knee. Things seemed to heal OK until he spiked a high fever the first of September.  Turns out hehad resistant staph in that knee. They had to remove the replacement and put in spacers. After lots of antibiotics and a couple weeks in hospital he was moved to a rehab facility.  When insurance ran out they stepped him up level of care & moved him to a different facility. He finally got the OK to get the knee back in & then spent 3 weeks in rehab post surgery. He came home right before Christmas. He still gets visiting therapists every week. He has to go for water therapy now. He's not getting strength back and is starting to lose in the other leg. Not being able to get out and do things on his own is driving him nuts. He's 85 yo & up to the infection he worked at a local food pantry 3 to 5 days a week. He was always out about doing things for people at church or for one of us kids. Fortunately my brother is retired & physically able to takeout parents (& both their wheelchairs ) wherever they need to go. I do a lot of shopping for them. We're all going to Ruby Tuesday's for Father's Day tomorrow.  9 people,  3 wheelchairs. It's going to be a tight fit. Lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cindercat said:


> I've got a lot of appreciation for rehab workers.  Both of my parents have been in and out of rehab a couple of times with knee replacements in the last 5 years. Last July 19 Dad had his second replacement on his right knee. Things seemed to heal OK until he spiked a high fever the first of September.  Turns out hehad resistant staph in that knee. They had to remove the replacement and put in spacers. After lots of antibiotics and a couple weeks in hospital he was moved to a rehab facility.  When insurance ran out they stepped him up level of care & moved him to a different facility. He finally got the OK to get the knee back in & then spent 3 weeks in rehab post surgery. He came home right before Christmas. He still gets visiting therapists every week. He has to go for water therapy now. He's not getting strength back and is starting to lose in the other leg. Not being able to get out and do things on his own is driving him nuts. He's 85 yo & up to the infection he worked at a local food pantry 3 to 5 days a week. He was always out about doing things for people at church or for one of us kids. Fortunately my brother is retired & physically able to takeout parents (& both their wheelchairs ) wherever they need to go. I do a lot of shopping for them. We're all going to Ruby Tuesday's for Father's Day tomorrow.  9 people,  3 wheelchairs. It's going to be a tight fit. Lol


 
Most of the time when we get patients it is because of an infection.  Time to see if they will let him work at the food pantry from a wheelchair or using a walker.  Give him some incentive to get back into it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Father´s Day 2012:  Bruce Springsteen Concert Tonite*

Buon Giorno,

Though we have been celebrating Father´s Day on March 19th for years, the Gals always send a special gift to us for the USA holiday ... Tonight we are going to Bruce Springsteen´s Concert, as he has always been one of our faves ... He is truly a cool performer and great dude ...

Happy Father´s Day. 
Margi.


----------



## taxlady

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno,
> 
> Though we have been celebrating Father´s Day on March 19th for years, the Gals always send a special gift to us for the USA holiday ... Tonight we are going to Bruce Springsteen´s Concert, as he has always been one of our faves ... He is truly a cool performer and great dude ...
> 
> Happy Father´s Day.
> Margi.


Have a great time.

Yes, The Boss is a cool dude. I've been a fan of his since the late '70s


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am "Rehab" too...most of the others are not Ogres...
> 
> Please be careful, Babetoo! I miss you when you are not around. {{{{Babe}}}}


 
Rehab can be so painful. Coming back from an accident is no fun. It can be worse than the original injury itself. Please heed all the advice you have been given by those who love you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Not that much today. My Dad and I are on a bit of unsettled ground right now (long story), and he's in NY state. I've been a lazy bone today with not much ambition. My Mom's brother (my Uncle Bob) passed away Friday night, and I've just been just layin' low. It happened so suddenly, starting out with a stroke. It's hard, because you try to call people and no one is home, but that is understandable. The bright spot of the whole weekend was that we enjoyed a great corned beef dinner on friday night and had leftovers in sandwiches last night. I'm on/off here at all hours, because I can't seem to sleep.


----------



## taxlady

I'm enjoying a Margarita. I'll probably have another one before supper. I'm having that second one now. It's nicer made with the bottled, organic, Italian lime juice, than with the juice from fresh limes that probably weren't ripe.

I got home from the grocery store and noticed that the pâté was missing. Then I looked at the receipt and noticed that the Finn Crisp, the Brie, the Camembert, and the 'shrooms were missing too. I left one bag of groceries in the car. D'oh! Well, better than at the store.


----------



## LPBeier

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not that much today. My Dad and I are on a bit of unsettled ground right now (long story), and he's in NY state. I've been a lazy bone today with not much ambition. My Mom's brother (my Uncle Bob) passed away Friday night, and I've just been just layin' low. It happened so suddenly, starting out with a stroke. It's hard, because you try to call people and no one is home, but that is understandable. The bright spot of the whole weekend was that we enjoyed a great corned beef dinner on friday night and had leftovers in sandwiches last night. I'm on/off here at all hours, because I can't seem to sleep.


I am sorry for your loss, VB, and for you and your Dad being unsettled on father's day.  It's a good day to relax and take some me time.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

LPBeier said:


> I am sorry for your loss, VB, and for you and your Dad being unsettled on father's day. It's a good day to relax and take some me time. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


Thank you, LP!  You are very kind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not that much today. My Dad and I are on a bit of unsettled ground right now (long story), and he's in NY state. I've been a lazy bone today with not much ambition. My Mom's brother (my Uncle Bob) passed away Friday night, and I've just been just layin' low. It happened so suddenly, starting out with a stroke. It's hard, because you try to call people and no one is home, but that is understandable. The bright spot of the whole weekend was that we enjoyed a great corned beef dinner on friday night and had leftovers in sandwiches last night. I'm on/off here at all hours, because I can't seem to sleep.



So sorry VB!  I hope you can get in contact with someone soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just managed an hour nap and headed back to rehab.  From the looks of things I might get to bring my Ogre home tomorrow or Tuesday.


----------



## taxlady

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not that much today. My Dad and I are on a bit of unsettled ground right now (long story), and he's in NY state. I've been a lazy bone today with not much ambition. My Mom's brother (my Uncle Bob) passed away Friday night, and I've just been just layin' low. It happened so suddenly, starting out with a stroke. It's hard, because you try to call people and no one is home, but that is understandable. The bright spot of the whole weekend was that we enjoyed a great corned beef dinner on friday night and had leftovers in sandwiches last night. I'm on/off here at all hours, because I can't seem to sleep.


I'm sorry to read that. My sincere condolences.


----------



## taxlady

Stirling seems to be holding up okay, but there was vibration to his voice when he told me. His brother phoned and said that their dad will probably pass in a few hours. He has pneumonia and had another heart attack in the hospital. His remaining arm is dead. He has blood clots everywhere and any treatment of the blood clots will probably kill him sooner than leaving it alone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Stirling seems to be holding up okay, but there was vibration to his voice when he told me. His brother phoned and said that their dad will probably pass in a few hours. He has pneumonia and had another heart attack in the hospital. His remaining arm is dead. He has blood clots everywhere and any treatment of the blood clots will probably kill him sooner than leaving it alone.



Oh Tax!  Give some hugs to Stirling for me.  Is he able to be there?


----------



## Addie

It has been a long time since I turned on the oven. I have had a large slab of pork rings in the freezer. The temps outside are very chilly for the  past couple of days. So last night I took out the slab to thaw and just stuck them in the oven on low today. After several hours, I checked on them. Falling off the bone. Put some BBQ sauce on them, baked for 30 minutes more and they are delicious. Enough incentive to turn the oven on more often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying not to be late for my dinner date!  See ya, later!!!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh Tax!  Give some hugs to Stirling for me.  Is he able to be there?


I'll do that. No, he isn't able to be there. His dad is in Cornwall, Ontario, about 100 km from here. But, his dad is not conscious and isn't expected to regain consciousness.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thank you PF and taxlady.

I'm sorry to hear about Stirling.  Just after my Uncle Bob was flown from the NY hospital to one in PA, he somehow acquired pneumonia and had a large amount of fluid in his lungs.  

My thoughts and prayers are with you, taxlady!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Stirling seems to be holding up okay, but there was vibration to his voice when he told me. His brother phoned and said that their dad will probably pass in a few hours. He has pneumonia and had another heart attack in the hospital. His remaining arm is dead. He has blood clots everywhere and any treatment of the blood clots will probably kill him sooner than leaving it alone.


Oh, TL, I am so sorry.  Hugs and prayers to you and Stirling.


----------



## taxlady

Vanilla Bean said:


> Thank you PF and taxlady.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about Stirling.  Just after my Uncle Bob was flown from the NY hospital to one in PA, he somehow acquired pneumonia and had a large amount of fluid in his lungs.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you, taxlady!


Thanks Vanilla Bean. My thoughts are with you too.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Laurie. I'm going to miss the old fart.


----------



## Alix

taxlady, I'm sorry to hear your news. Hope Stirling is OK. It's a hard thing.


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry, taxy. my thoughts are with you and yours as well.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> taxlady, I'm sorry to hear your news. Hope Stirling is OK. It's a hard thing.


Thanks Alix. We're still waiting for final word. I gave him a hug from PF and burst into tears. He seemed to need that hug. It isn't unexpected, but who knows how it will hit Stirling when it is official.

Of course, there is a slim chance the old fart will pull through. I say, we're off to Cornwall immediately if he does. We raised a glass or two to him tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks BT.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks Alix. We're still waiting for final word. I gave him a hug from PF and burst into tears. He seemed to need that hug. It isn't unexpected, but who knows how it will hit Stirling when it is official.
> 
> Of course, there is a slim chance the old fart will pull through. I say, we're off to Cornwall immediately if he does. We raised a glass or two to him tonight.



Sounds like you needed that hug, too! {{{{{{{{{{TL and Stirling}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

We got the call this morning. Stirling's dad passed away last night. Our Facebook pages have been flooded with condolences.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry for your and Sterling's loss.


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> We got the call this morning. Stirling's dad passed away last night. Our Facebook pages have been flooded with condolences.



I'm so sorry. I've noticed over the years, losing the father is difficult, it's the last of the older generation leaving this generation to be the next to go. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Claire

I'm so sorry for your loss.  As an older person myself, with two living (sometimes barely) parents, every time a friend loses a parent I realize that I'm going to lose mine some day, and that day is not that far away.  It makes them more precious to me.  I just hope you were able to enjoy some time with him before he left you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

taxlady said:


> We got the call this morning. Stirling's dad passed away last night. Our Facebook pages have been flooded with condolences.


I'm sorry, taxlady.  My prayers are with you and Stirling.  Big hugs to you both.  I know how I felt when my Mom called about my uncle on Friday night.  I'm glad you have eachother to comfort during this time!


----------



## Addie

Losing a  parent is a very difficult event to go through. But if it is the last parent, you feel like now you are an orphan. No matter how old you are. All of a sudden you become the oldest generation of the family. My deepest sympathy to you and Stirling.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Losing a  parent is a very difficult event to go through. But if it is the last parent, you feel like now you are an orphan. No matter how old you are. All of a sudden you become the oldest generation of the family. My deepest sympathy to you and Stirling.


Thanks Addie.

Yup, I'm an orphan. Stirling still has his mum.


----------



## simonbaker

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not that much today. My Dad and I are on a bit of unsettled ground right now (long story), and he's in NY state. I've been a lazy bone today with not much ambition. My Mom's brother (my Uncle Bob) passed away Friday night, and I've just been just layin' low. It happened so suddenly, starting out with a stroke. It's hard, because you try to call people and no one is home, but that is understandable. The bright spot of the whole weekend was that we enjoyed a great corned beef dinner on friday night and had leftovers in sandwiches last night. I'm on/off here at all hours, because I can't seem to sleep.


I am sorry to hear of your loss.  Prayers to you that you & your dad can find common ground with some inner peace.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Stirling seems to be holding up okay, but there was vibration to his voice when he told me. His brother phoned and said that their dad will probably pass in a few hours. He has pneumonia and had another heart attack in the hospital. His remaining arm is dead. He has blood clots everywhere and any treatment of the blood clots will probably kill him sooner than leaving it alone.


 I am sorry taxlady. Heartfelt thoughts & prayers to you  & sterling.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

simonbaker said:


> I am sorry to hear of your loss. Prayers to you that you & your dad can find common ground with some inner peace.


 Thank you.  It just takes a few kind words to make someone feel better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

T  L, I'm so sorry! More hugs and good thoughts coming your way!


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry once more, taxy. my thoughts and prayers for the living, that they know he's at peace.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hanging out by myself again.  I was not able to bring my Ogre home and he is very upset.  While his wound is getting better and looks fantastic, he still needs the proper care for it, which is quite expensive and we could not afford it if he came home and I did it.  Medicare and cutbacks!!!!  They'd rather spend over $300 a day in a facility than pay the rent on the machine of $75 a day plus supplies and let me do his care.  Idiots!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hanging out by myself again.  I was not able to bring my Ogre home and he is very upset.  While his wound is getting better and looks fantastic, he still needs the proper care for it, which is quite expensive and we could not afford it if he came home and I did it.  Medicare and cutbacks!!!!  They'd rather spend over $300 a day in a facility than pay the rent on the machine of $75 a day plus supplies and let me do his care.  Idiots!


Bummer. Give him a big hug from me.

Yes, they are idiots.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Bummer. Give him a big hug from me.
> 
> Yes, they are idiots.



Heck!  I wouldn't even charge them for the nursing care...

I'll give him your hug tomorrow.  They are all calling us the Lovebirds.


----------



## buckytom

tell your ogre that we're pulling for his quick recovery.  i'm sending my positive energy... now! <<bending at the waist, arms extended by ears, wiggling fingers>>


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> tell your ogre that we're pulling for his quick recovery.  i'm sending my positive energy... now! <<bending at the waist, arms extended by ears, wiggling fingers>>



Thanks, BT!  

I miss him, the cats miss him...it's so quiet without the TV on all the time.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, VB, TL, and PF.  Hugs and good thoughts to all.  Sux to get older.


----------



## LPBeier

Add my hug to the batch Princess and have him give you one back for me.

Here in Canada we have the opposite problem.  They want to get them out ASAP and will pay whatever it takes to have them home and looked after there.  We had care workers, nurses, respiratory techs, physio and occupational therapists coming and going for Dad.  And if I found it too much, they would ask whatever else I needed.  But mostly I looked after him.  And when these people were here it was difficult because the dogs would have to be gated up, and Dad would need me there to "interpret" what people were saying because of his hearing.  It really wasn't "help" for me, just an assurance whatever needed doing was done right.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, VB, TL, and PF.  Hugs and good thoughts to all.  Sux to get older.


It's better than the alternative.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Losing a  parent is a very difficult event to go through. But if it is the last parent, you feel like now you are an orphan. No matter how old you are. All of a sudden you become the oldest generation of the family. My deepest sympathy to you and Stirling.


My maternal grandmother died when I was 13 after 2 weeks in the hospital. I knew exactly when she died (it was 1:33 p.m., I was in home ec class). When I got home from school, my mother was prostate on her bed keening. I remember her saying that she was an orphan. My mom was 40 when her mom died. My dad was 65 when his mother died.

 I am 53 and still have both my parents, but many of my friends have lost theirs. I treasure the fact I can still pick up the phone and call them. VB, make amends with your father. I didn't speak to my parents for 6 years. I regret the loss of those years--my mother was still lucid then. Now, she is not always lucid and she is not the mom I remember. Be the bigger person and set aside whatever anger and hurt you have and make amends. The relationship won't be the same, but you will not be sorry. And, your dad will probably meet you halfway. Mine did.

TL--hugs to both of you. How is Stirling's mom holding up?


----------



## taxlady

CWS, I asked Stirling's mum how she was doing. She replied, "One step at a time." I'm not sure how she is holding up. I think she is being the "tower of strength" right now. I'll know better when I see her. It will probably hit her sometime after the cremation.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> We got the call this morning. Stirling's dad passed away last night. Our Facebook pages have been flooded with condolences.


I just saw this TL.  Please accept my hugs and condolences.  I know how hard it is to lose a parent - no matter how ill they are you don't want to see them suffer and yet it is hard to let them go.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I just saw this TL.  Please accept my hugs and condolences.  I know how hard it is to lose a parent - no matter how ill they are you don't want to see them suffer and yet it is hard to let them go.


Thank you Laurie. I how are you doing on that front?


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> CWS, I asked Stirling's mum how she was doing. She replied, "One step at a time." I'm not sure how she is holding up. I think she is being the "tower of strength" right now. I'll know better when I see her. It will probably hit her sometime after the cremation.


Sounds as if she's on "auto pilot" to get her through the cremation. Thoughts with you and yours. Gotta love DC--we cook, we joke, and we grieve together.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> CWS, I asked Stirling's mum how she was doing. She replied, "One step at a time." I'm not sure how she is holding up. I think she is being the "tower of strength" right now. I'll know better when I see her. It will probably hit her sometime after the cremation.



I understand what she's saying, taxlady.  It was 4 years ago yesterday that Buck died suddenly and I felt the same way.  The few days surrounding and after his death/funeral/cremation were spent in an almost stoic numb state.  Some parts of it I still don't remember.

The part that was the most challenging was walking into our big old house...alone and knowing that was how it was going to be from then on.

The only advice I can offer is to be there when she needs you.  It's a tough road, especially if she and her husband were together for a long time.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:
			
		

> We got the call this morning. Stirling's dad passed away last night. Our Facebook pages have been flooded with condolences.



So sorry TL, I lost my dad last fall.  It's still hard.  Slowly my grieving has been replaced with being grateful for the experience of having a wonderful, caring dad.  I was lucky.


----------



## Merlot

My condolences Vanilla Bean and Taxlady.  I'm very sorry to hear of each of your loss.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, VB, TL, and PF. Hugs and good thoughts to all. Sux to get older.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

CWS4322 said:


> My maternal grandmother died when I was 13 after 2 weeks in the hospital. I knew exactly when she died (it was 1:33 p.m., I was in home ec class). When I got home from school, my mother was prostate on her bed keening. I remember her saying that she was an orphan. My mom was 40 when her mom died. My dad was 65 when his mother died.
> 
> *I am 53 and still have both my parents, but many of my friends have lost theirs. I treasure the fact I can still pick up the phone and call them. VB, make amends with your father. I didn't speak to my parents for 6 years. I regret the loss of those years--my mother was still lucid then. Now, she is not always lucid and she is not the mom I remember. Be the bigger person and set aside whatever anger and hurt you have and make amends. The relationship won't be the same, but you will not be sorry. And, your dad will probably meet you halfway. Mine did.*
> 
> TL--hugs to both of you. How is Stirling's mom holding up?


 
It's a long story, but we haven't communicated since last December after my Grandma (mom's mom) passed. He is my adopted dad, not my real father. He has shown me, since I have lived in WA, how little I cross his mind. Do you know that he has never sent me a birthday or Christmas card, and I have been here since 2005? I have made attempts with many phone calls, cards, gifts, etc.... it just seems like he doesn't really care.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Merlot said:


> My condolences Vanilla Bean and Taxlady. I'm very sorry to hear of each of your loss.


 Thank you very much.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm trying to recover from our road trip to Minneapolis.  We are culturally and gastronomically deprived here, so I went somewhat nuts with encounters with Costco, Whole Foods, and Byerly's.  We are now ready for the Apocalypse.

In addition, we stopped at Steve's Meat Market in Ellendale, and picked up all sorts of smoked loveliness.

I'm trying to clean up the house and get everything put away.


----------



## buckytom

i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.   his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.


----------



## Merlot

buckytom said:


> i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.  his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.


 
I'm sorry   It's always hard losing a pet.


----------



## blissful

buckytom said:


> i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.   his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.


We saw our outdoor cat dying last year, we opened some earth for her, and she was never seen again, though, we know she is gone. It's hard to lose them.

And by the way, stray thoughts and all, I'M HOT, REALLY HOT, temperature wise. I hate being hot. I think I'll sop my head in some water and soak a towel in some water to put on me..........URGGGG, I'M HOT!


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.   his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.



So sorry, BT.

No A/C, Blissful?  That's miserable.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, BT.
> 
> No A/C, Blissful?  That's miserable.



Nope no A/c......I stuck my head in cold water. It will be nice at 2 am......thankfully.


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> Nope no A/c......I stuck my head in cold water. It will be nice at 2 am......thankfully.



I would be putting my water-soaked head in the freezer and surrounding myself with frozen produce if I were you!   We have 94° here!

Hope you can cool off before 2 am!


----------



## Addie

My apartment is on the North side of the building. The sun never hits my windows. I have a two story window that used to be the big front doors to the building. I just went to look outside and put my hand on the glass. It was HOT!. Our hightest today was 96ºF. Part of the City lost their power. I feel sorry for those folks. thank heavens for our AC.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Thanks Addie.
> 
> Yup, I'm an orphan. Stirling still has his mum.


 
I am not only an orphan, I am the last one of my family that is still alive. No cousins, aunts, uncles, siblings, parents. No one. I am the Grand Matriarch of the family. A title I never wanted. Now it is time for the next generation to take over. I am too tired to do the honors. I am the only one who had a large family. My sister had four children. I had five. Everyone else had one, maybe two. Most had none.


----------



## babetoo

not much, hot but my a.c. works great. just few dishes, cats, and that's about it.


----------



## Dawgluver

OK, Blissful, you can come visit several of us!


----------



## blissful

babetoo said:


> not much, hot but my a.c. works great. just few dishes, cats, and that's about it.


Stop rubbing it in!


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> OK, Blissful, you can come visit several of us!



MMMM.........thank you. You are a peach!
A COOL peach.


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> MMMM.........thank you. You are a peach!
> A COOL peach.



Thanks Sweetie!  I hope you have a good fan!  Can you get a mini split?  They're the go-to A/C in Mexico, efficient and inexpensive.


----------



## Merlot

blissful said:


> Nope no A/c......I stuck my head in cold water. It will be nice at 2 am......thankfully.


 
Hrm, do you have a fan? Place it behind a bowl of ice water.  I _think_ that is the trick I heard of once.


----------



## bakechef

Today I baked more cupcake recipes, I may have found my go-to, it was one that I tweaked and made my own. If they stay moist for a couple of days, I'll call it a success.

Just finished shampooing the carpets on the main level, I hate that job and was going to hire someone to do it, but I figured that I shouldn't be so lazy and do it myself!


----------



## blissful

Merlot said:


> Hrm, do you have a fan? Place it behind a bowl of ice water.  I _think_ that is the trick I heard of once.


Isn't that called a swamp cooler? I think I heard of that once.


----------



## simonbaker

buckytom said:


> i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.  his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.


I am sorry for your loss, it's a tragedy losing a pet.


----------



## Zhizara

Got ice cubes, Bliss?  Put some in a dish pan with some cool water, and put your feet in it.  When your blood circulates through you'll get cooler, I promise.  Don't forget to keep a towel nearby.

Sorry you're feeling so miserable!


----------



## simonbaker

I tried a new class in the pool tonight. aqua zumba.  My knee is killing me, to much jumping around for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.   his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.




So sorry BT...I just know there's a one-eyed black cat waiting to make friends with him.


----------



## Zhizara

Me, I'm just hanging out with myself, enjoying having all the bills paid and shopping completed, at least for today.  Life is good!


----------



## buckytom

thanks merlot, bliss, dawg, simonbaker, and pf.

he was a good cat, great mouser.

the good news is one of his siblings has decided to try out living i_nside_ our house. it's been touch and go so far, but dw is slowly enticing him to eat in the kitchen instead of outdoors, and spend the night in a playroom (away from all of the other pets until we see how it goes, and he sees a vet).


----------



## LPBeier

Z, glad to hear everything is going your way!  

BuckyT, sorry about your cat.  I remember when you had to break it to your boy (he was little at the time) that one of your indoor cats died and how tough that was on all of you.  

I just got a call from my orthopedist's office.  I guess she mentioned I called yesterday to the doctor and he wants me to go get xray's today and they will call me after they get them.  Better than waiting till August to see him and sitting in ER for hours!


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> the good news is one of his siblings has decided to try out living i_nside_ our house. it's been touch and go so far, but dw is slowly enticing him to eat in the kitchen instead of outdoors, and spend the night in a playroom (away from all of the other pets until we see how it goes, and he sees a vet).



I'm sorry to hear about you losing another furry buddy. Its really tough. I'm glad to hear this news though. And may I just say how lucky the furry folks around your neighbourhood are? To have such a caring family looking after them is a real blessing. You and your DW and son are a sterling example of how we need to treat animals.


----------



## blissful

*Thanks for all the suggestions to stay cooler. 
We did decide to A/C one room last night--after sopping my head, after laying under a fan with wet cloths, after ice cubes in front of the fan.
I'M COOLER--temperature wise and probably cooler 70's jargon wise too. It's expensive so it's not going to stay on unless it is over 90 degrees.

I'm buying a small plastic (not blow up) pool today, next time I'll plunge myself into it before becoming so miserable with the heat. I'm sorry for complaining about something so many people can just 'take'. How do they do it? I dreamed of snow yesterday. When snow covers the ground I dream of spring.

I'm not particularly an unhappy person, I was just way past my limit for heat yesterday. 
*


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Z, glad to hear everything is going your way!
> 
> BuckyT, sorry about your cat. I remember when you had to break it to your boy (he was little at the time) that one of your indoor cats died and how tough that was on all of you.
> 
> I just got a call from my orthopedist's office. I guess she mentioned I called yesterday to the doctor and he wants me to go get xray's today and they will call me after they get them.* Better than waiting till August to see him and sitting in ER for hours*!


 
I hate waiting in the ER. I just got a call from my doctor. They are having an e-mail conversation regarding the next step. My doctor, the opthamologist, anesthesiologist, cardiologist and the head nurse. It comes down to, "who is going to authorize using anesthesia for my surgery. Because of my heart condition, it is rishy putting me under. But I refuse to have the surgery without it.


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> *Thanks for all the suggestions to stay cooler. *
> *We did decide to A/C one room last night--after sopping my head, after laying under a fan with wet cloths, after ice cubes in front of the fan.*
> *I'M COOLER--temperature wise and probably cooler 70's jargon wise too. It's expensive so it's not going to stay on unless it is over 90 degrees.*
> 
> *I'm buying a small plastic (not blow up) pool today, next time I'll plunge myself into it before becoming so miserable with the heat. I'm sorry for complaining about something so many people can just 'take'. How do they do it? I dreamed of snow yesterday. When snow covers the ground I dream of spring.*
> 
> *I'm not particularly an unhappy person, I was just way past my limit for heat yesterday. *


 
It can get dangerous when it is so hot. Specially for the elderly. Take care and drink, drink, drink plenty of cold water. Don't get dehydrated.


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the suggestions to stay cooler.
> We did decide to A/C one room last night--after sopping my head, after laying under a fan with wet cloths, after ice cubes in front of the fan.
> I'M COOLER--temperature wise and probably cooler 70's jargon wise too. It's expensive so it's not going to stay on unless it is over 90 degrees.
> 
> I'm buying a small plastic (not blow up) pool today, next time I'll plunge myself into it before becoming so miserable with the heat. I'm sorry for complaining about something so many people can just 'take'. How do they do it? I dreamed of snow yesterday. When snow covers the ground I dream of spring.
> 
> I'm not particularly an unhappy person, I was just way past my limit for heat yesterday.



Here ya go, Blissful, someone to share your pool!


----------



## blissful

Addie said:


> It can get dangerous when it is so hot. Specially for the elderly. Take care and drink, drink, drink plenty of cold water. Don't get dehydrated.



got it.....
I'm not elderly yet, I'm working my way there---I've never been able to handle the heat, not in my childhood, teenage years, ever...I wonder if I was stolen from an eskimo tribe, definitely not from an african tribe.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> Here ya go, Blissful, someone to share your pool!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13986



Awe isn't he/she lovable.


----------



## Bolledeig

Lol, Dawgluver! Is it your pup? Very smart!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bolledeig said:
			
		

> Lol, Dawgluver! Is it your pup? Very smart!



No, not mine, but he's got the right idea!

From FB, to remind folks to keep their pets cool.


----------



## simonbaker

Trying to figure out a good vacation this summer with the family. The daughter & dh really want to go to florida & do disney.  I have osteoarthritiis in my knees. The water exercises have been helping some.  Big mistake, last night I tried aqua zumba. My right knee has been killing me all day. I am wondering how I would be able to walk the miles & miles through disney.


----------



## Zhizara

I've started taking my shower in the afternoon during the hottest part of the day 3-4pm and not drying off all the way, then I sit in front of a fan.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Trying to figure out a good vacation this summer with the family. The daughter & dh really want to go to florida & do disney. I have osteoarthritiis in my knees. The water exercises have been helping some. Big mistake, last night I tried aqua zumba. My right knee has been killing me all day. I am wondering how I would be able to walk the miles & miles through disney.


 
I think I remember that Disney has scooters to rent. Give them a call and find out. I know when I went to Dollywood, they had them and I rented one. Saved the day for me. They have hills. Steep hills.


----------



## leasingthisspace

They have wheelchairs at Disney you can rent. I went to Disney a couple of weeks ago. At least the one in California rented them. Check online.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> No, not mine, but he's got the right idea!
> 
> From FB, to remind folks to keep their pets cool.


 
My son had to work in the morning. He put Teddy Bear in the  bedroom with some ice water and the AC on medium. Any time he takes him out for one of his walks, he has been carrying a bottle of ice water and a small cup so he can stay hydrated. He usually keeps him out for an hour or more. But in this heat, as soon as TB does his business, he brings him right back home. TB does not do well in the heat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> My son had to work in the morning. He put Teddy Bear in the  bedroom with some ice water and the AC on medium. Any time he takes him out for one of his walks, he has been carrying a bottle of ice water and a small cup so he can stay hydrated. He usually keeps him out for an hour or more. But in this heat, as soon as TB does his business, he brings him right back home. TB does not do well in the heat.



Few of us do well in the heat!  Glad Teddy Bear has such an attentive daddy!


----------



## Rocklobster

simonbaker said:


> Trying to figure out a good vacation this summer with the family. The daughter & dh really want to go to florida & do disney.  I have osteoarthritiis in my knees. The water exercises have been helping some.  Big mistake, last night I tried aqua zumba. My right knee has been killing me all day. I am wondering how I would be able to walk the miles & miles through disney.


I went to Disney with my ex wife a few years ago. She was in a wheel chair. I couldn't believe how easy it was to get around. Not once were we inconvenienced or held up because of it. Actually, we were given many advantages and privileges because of it. We had separate isles, and the handicapped seating is top notch, usually front row. My dauther loved it also because she sat on my wife's lap and got wheeled around for the whole trip.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm.  Simonbaker, can you get a handicap tag?


----------



## Skittle68

I'm taking a break. My bf and I are renting a room from a friend of his, who happens to be a bachelor. I moved in a couple days ago, and I've just been getting settled until now, so today I cleaned the kitchen, vacuumed the whole house, and cleaned the upstairs bathroom that we use. My god, this man had 3 cases of empty beer cans and bottles I recycled, and there was about 1/4 inch of dust on every ledge, and under the appliances. And the bathroom! I hate cleaning other people's toilets, and this was the dirtiest toilet I have ever cleaned! And I used to work at a young adult male group home, so that is saying something. The dust all over the outside of the toilet that was covered in pee really added to the effect. He must not know that you are supposed to clean more than just the inside of the toilet lol. The house is deceptively clean and picked up looking when you first walk in, but boy did it need some detailing. Phew that was a lot of work!!  I still need to dust in the living room. Then I will feel more comfortable here. Hopefully we will only be here for 2 weeks-a month and a half, but its still worth it to not be grossed out, and it's kind of a nice thank you for letting us stay here too.


----------



## blissful

Skittle68 said:


> I'm taking a break. My bf and I are renting a room from a friend of his, who happens to be a bachelor. I moved in a couple days ago, and I've just been getting settled until now, so today I cleaned the kitchen, vacuumed the whole house, and cleaned the upstairs bathroom that we use. My god, this man had 3 cases of empty beer cans and bottles I recycled, and there was about 1/4 inch of dust on every ledge, and under the appliances. And the bathroom! I hate cleaning other people's toilets, and this was the dirtiest toilet I have ever cleaned! And I used to work at a young adult male group home, so that is saying something. The dust all over the outside of the toilet that was covered in pee really added to the effect. He must not know that you are supposed to clean more than just the inside of the toilet lol. The house is deceptively clean and picked up looking when you first walk in, but boy did it need some detailing. Phew that was a lot of work!!  I still need to dust in the living room. Then I will feel more comfortable here. Hopefully we will only be here for 2 weeks-a month and a half, but its still worth it to not be grossed out, and it's kind of a nice thank you for letting us stay here too.



YUCK!!!

Skittle, you are a better person than me.
I did that for a few people in my 20's--no dust bunnies, more like dust dinosaurs and bathrooms--BLUCK. In case they don't thank you--I'll say it for them, THANK YOU!  <<---that is you.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I don't even like cleaning my own toliet (don't worry, I do) let alone someone else's.  It is a lot of work when you don't clean on a regular basis.

And I second the big YUCK!!


----------



## blissful

I bought a 1 foot tall by 5 foot cheapo pool today.
I received a warning notice with the pool. It said "NO DIVING, Shallow Water, You can be permanently injured". 
Really? I'm thinking I won't dive now.


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> I bought a 1 foot tall by 5 foot cheapo pool today.
> I received a warning notice with the pool. It said "NO DIVING, Shallow Water, You can be permanently injured".
> Really? I'm thinking I won't dive now.



Oh fer Pete's sake, please don't dive, Bliss!

Get a bag of ice and a bulldog!  And a teeny diving board.


----------



## Andy M.

blissful said:


> I bought a 1 foot tall by 5 foot cheapo pool today.
> I received a warning notice with the pool. It said "NO DIVING, Shallow Water, You can be permanently injured".
> Really? I'm thinking I won't dive now.




Well, if you're not too tall, it might be OK.


----------



## blissful




----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm. Simonbaker, can you get a handicap tag?


 Thanks to all for the advice but I don't feel real comfortable being in a wheelchair or having a handicap tag.  When i was 17 years old I was thrown from a horse on Easter sunday. I broke my lower back & was paralyzed for about 18 months. While in a wheelchair I had some painful rehab. with physical therapy.  In the small town I grew up in there was'nt alot of resources in the 70's.  I just don't feel good about going back to that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blissful...it got to 81°F here today.  I was miserable!  I don't like the heat over 70...


----------



## babetoo

started an afghan for my oldest granddaughter for christmas. cast on and ready to go.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i just finished burying one of our "outdoor" cats today. we found him dead in the backyard this morning. he was sick for a while, so his suffering is finally over.   his body will nourish the skyrocket juniper bush growing right next to his grave.


I'm so sorry to read that. I'll bet that cat had a good life with you. My condolences.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

babetoo said:


> started an afghan for my oldest granddaughter for christmas. cast on and ready to go.


 How nice!  I bet she will love it!!  I hope you're doing okay, babe.


I woke up with a sneezing attack, and here I sit.  If I can't sleep in an hour, I'm going to watch an episode of the Waltons I recorded.  Yes, I love that show!  It's a lot better than some of the crap that's on tv right now.


----------



## blissful

Vanilla Bean said:


> How nice!  I bet she will love it!!  I hope you're doing okay, babe.
> 
> 
> I woke up with a sneezing attack, and here I sit.  If I can't sleep in an hour, I'm going to watch an episode of the Waltons I recorded.  Yes, I love that show!  It's a lot better than some of the crap that's on tv right now.



The Walton's is on for three hours a day here on a cable channel, followed by Little House On the Prairie (one of my favorites) every weekday afternoon. 

G'night Johnboy  or they would have said G'night 'Nilla'Bean in your case.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blissful said:


> The Walton's is on for three hours a day here on a cable channel, followed by Little House On the Prairie (one of my favorites) every weekday afternoon.
> 
> G'night Johnboy  or they would have said G'night 'Nilla'Bean in your case.


 We must have the same channel.  It's on the Hallmark channel, here.


----------



## tinlizzie

blissful said:


> The Walton's is on for three hours a day here on a cable channel, followed by Little House On the Prairie (one of my favorites) every weekday afternoon.


 
I'm very out of touch with young people these days.  I wonder if these kinder, gentler shows are watched by the kids who would benefit most from the subtle (and sometimes not so subtle) messages.  And I'd add the Andy Griffith shows.


----------



## blissful

tinlizzie said:


> I'm very out of touch with young people these days.  I wonder if these kinder, gentler shows are watched by the kids who would benefit most from the subtle (and sometimes not so subtle) messages.  And I'd add the Andy Griffith shows.



And the Carol Burnett Show. Subtlety is lost on the youth.

But, but, but.....I can't do Lawrence Welk....I'm sorry.


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> And the Carol Burnett Show. Subtlety is lost on the youth.
> 
> But, but, but.....I can't do Lawrence Welk....I'm sorry.


Lawrence Welk can be quite entertaining under the influence


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> Lawrence Welk can be quite entertaining under the influence



Lawrence Welk and Sports--two things that should only be watched under the influence. If you aren't already under the influence, they will force you to be wanting to be under the influence.


----------



## babetoo

little housework, looking for recipe for pumpkin brownies. ( anyone have a recipe). then guess i'll do some knitting.


----------



## Barbara L

We are getting ready to go to a wedding. We have never met either the bride or the groom. 

Here is the story. A few years ago my daughter Nancy became Facebook friends with a young woman about her age (Tara), to play games with. Then the other woman's mother (Mary) posted something to someone named Nancy Amaral, so she thought it had something to so with her, but it turned out Mary knew another Nancy Amaral. So by now Nancy was FB friends with both Tara and her mom Mary, and Nancy discovered that Tara lived only a few miles from her. They are now friends in real life, as well as on FB. I became friends with both of them as well. I was able to meet Tara last year. Meanwhile I discovered that Mary has another daughter, Chrysta, just about 50 miles from me. I became FB friends with her, and she also became my Avon representative. They are all more than just online friends. They even sent me money for gas so I could get to the airport to see my dad when he was dying.

Whew! That's the story, and now I will get to meet both Mary and Chrysta at Chrysta's wedding in a few hours. I can't wait!    I'd better get off of this thing and get ready, or we won't make it!


----------



## Katie H

I just finished lunch and am about to go out to my studio to do some reorganizing.  I ordered, and received, rolling steel shelf unit that I need to put together and set in place.  Since I will have to remove some shelves in the area in which the shelf unit will go, I imagine I'll be at it most of the afternoon.  I don't anticipate getting done today but I'm in no hurry.

I'll have to stop to make a blackberry cobbler because Glenn just went out back to pick a bunch of blackberries.  Yum!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for some white glue to dry. I'm using it to try to get rid of an invisible glass splinter in my foot. I've poked around enough with a sterilized needle. It's on the bottom of my heel. I don't feel it except *sometimes* when I walk.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

blissful said:


> And the Carol Burnett Show. Subtlety is lost on the youth.
> 
> But, but, but.....*I can't do Lawrence Welk*....I'm sorry.


 
LOL!  I remember being a kid and at my Aunt Sig's house.  My parents used to let me spend weekends there when wanted to get away and my grandparents were busy.  They always had Lawrence Welk on Saturday nights.

"And a one, and a twoa...."   

_I think that's what he said... it's been ages._


----------



## babetoo

gotta put dishes in dishwasher and then into bed to read. got a lot done today.


----------



## simonbaker

It's so nice to have a day off.  DH had to go into work, he is making cake for 700 today. The daughter & I get the day together. After cleaning the house, maybe some shopping the to the public pool.


----------



## Addie

I called Son #3. There is a farm stand just down the road from his house. He is going to pick up a couple of dozen farm fresh eggs for me. Oh Joy! Luv that kid!!!


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> I called Son #3. There is a farm stand just down the road from his house. He is going to pick up a couple of dozen farm fresh eggs for me. Oh Joy! Luv that kid!!!



Yummy!! Fresh eggs are the best. I should find someone around here who sells them. I like to keep hard boiled eggs in the fridge and munch on an egg white with a little salt and pepper when I'm hungry between meals. Farm fresh eggs are so tender and flavorful. Much better than store bought!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Saturday 20.10 Hours

Tax Lady, Buonasera, 

Firstly, Tax Lady, thanks alot. We had a wonderful time... Truly a spectacular concert ... He gives his all to the audience ...

Tonight is the European Cup Match Spain against France ... We shall go watch on big screen tv at a local taberna and have some nice Sparkling Wine and shellfish ... 

This morning, I was horse riding all morning, Equis is our´s and he is an Apoloosa ... The Vet could not resist and his original owner is quite elderly and cannot foster care him any longer. So, the Vet bought him ... His stable is at the Ranch where Filippo has long standing clients. So it all worked out and I do not have to rent any longer. I ride from 7am to 10am or so before it gets too too desert like hot.


Have a lovely wkend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching the beagle watching a baby bunny from the sunroom.  She will bark at cats and coyotes, but shows remarkable restraint and a very long attention span with rabbits.  Of course, that's what beagles are bred for, to hunt rabbits.  Not sure what she'd do if she caught one.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> Watching the beagle watching a baby bunny from the sunroom.  She will bark at cats and coyotes, but shows remarkable restraint and a very long attention span with rabbits.  Of course, that's what beagles are bred for, to hunt rabbits.  Not sure what she'd do if she caught one.



It's not what she would do, it's what you would do for her. Hasenpfeffer. If you really love her.


----------



## Katie H

Trying to get motivated to do something...anything.  It's hotter than the hinges of hell here and I KNOW I don't want to do anything outside.

I think I'll take a nap instead.  Maybe I'll dream of something I should do.

Barring that, I'll go to my studio and play for a while and see if I can amuse Sally and Tumble.


----------



## Skittle68

Katie H said:
			
		

> Trying to get motivated to do something...anything.  It's hotter than the hinges of hell here and I KNOW I don't want to do anything outside.
> 
> I think I'll take a nap instead.  Maybe I'll dream of something I should do.
> 
> Barring that, I'll go to my studio and play for a while and see if I can amuse Sally and Tumble.



Lol I know the feeling. Yesterday I posted on Facebook that I was motivated just to try to convince myself it was true. I did get quite a bit done (or was that the day before? Not working really makes it hard to tell my days apart lol...), and today I finished the laundry I was working on. I love putting everything away while it's still warm out of the dryer. Makes it so much easier to fold, and smooth out any wrinkles. 

Now I'm going to embark on the process of washing my 2 foot long hair lol. I love my hair, but man is it a project...


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> It's not what she would do, it's what you would do for her. Hasenpfeffer. If you really love her.



  She's on her own!


----------



## CWS4322

Hustomte is vacuuming--I'm going to take a nap while she does that. I've been cleaning sawdust out of all the corners--the result of having sanded the floor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have saline to make and can, veggie's  to prep and meat to cook ahead for Shrek.  I better get moving while _Heartbreak Ridge_ is on and Shrek is still sleeping.


----------



## buckytom

boy, am i having a good day.

firstly, i started my vacation today. that's always a good thing.

this morning, my boy had all star baseball practice. this past week, he was selected to the all star team by the coaches' association.
then, one of the all star head coaches asked me to be the assistant coach. i was really honoured to be one of the four coaches out of around 18.

the boys had a good practice this morning. it's neat to see everyone's game get better when they're around better players.

next up, we had the coaches vs. employees (of the boys and girls club) game this afternoon. the employees are a bunch of college aged and 20 somethings; we're a bunch of old farts.

believe it or not, even though we lost 14 - 13, i was awarded game m.v.p.! i had a triple and single, and had 4 defensive put outs in left field, all killing rallies, all circus catches a la willie mays.

the best part was seeing my boy's face when everyone chanted "mvp, mvp" for me. that was worth all the money in the world. i think i get a trophy tomorrow, along with the boys and all stars. lol, my son hugged me the whole way home.

then we spent an hour in the pool cooling off, and making whirlpools and wave pools using boogie boards. that was fun.

but it doesn't end there. tonight is my boy's all star game on a really nice artificial field under the lights.

i can't wait.

it's been a good day.


----------



## taxlady

I went shopping at Reitmans. I have been in that store every now and again for thirty years and never found anything that seemed worth the money. Today I went because I got a pair of Reitmans brand trousers at Value Village and I really like them. I was going to bite the bullet and pay what I needed to pay for another pair like that. They were having a sale. I got three pairs of trousers and T-shirt for under $30 with the tax!

I'm cooling off with an ice café au lait after the heat outside. Stirling bought a new computer that will back up all the other computers in the house. It has 11 disk drives, extra large case, heavy duty power supply. I have to help him get it up the stairs to his office.


----------



## simonbaker

The neighbors called & want to do a neighborhood cook out & bon fire next door. I am making a bean casserole & bringing the burgers & beer, sounds like an enjoyable, relaxing evening.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

simonbaker said:


> The neighbors called & want to do a neighborhood cook out & bon fire next door. I am making a bean casserole & bringing the burgers & beer, sounds like an enjoyable, relaxing evening.


 That sounds like a lot of fun!  I hope you have a good time and enjoy all the good food!


----------



## Merlot

buckytom said:


> boy, am i having a good day.
> 
> firstly, i started my vacation today. that's always a good thing.
> 
> this morning, my boy had all star baseball practice. this past week, he was selected to the all star team by the coaches' association.
> then, one of the all star head coaches asked me to be the assistant coach. i was really honoured to be one of the four coaches out of around 18.
> 
> the boys had a good practice this morning. it's neat to see everyone's game get better when they're around better players.
> 
> next up, we had the coaches vs. employees (of the boys and girls club) game this afternoon. the employees are a bunch of college aged and 20 somethings; we're a bunch of old farts.
> 
> believe it or not, even though we lost 14 - 13, i was awarded game m.v.p.! i had a triple and single, and had 4 defensive put outs in left field, all killing rallies, all circus catches a la willie mays.
> 
> the best part was seeing my boy's face when everyone chanted "mvp, mvp" for me. that was worth all the money in the world. i think i get a trophy tomorrow, along with the boys and all stars. lol, my son hugged me the whole way home.
> 
> then we spent an hour in the pool cooling off, and making whirlpools and wave pools using boogie boards. that was fun.
> 
> but it doesn't end there. tonight is my boy's all star game on a really nice artificial field under the lights.
> 
> i can't wait.
> 
> it's been a good day.


 
That is a great day!  I bet your boy was so proud


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> That is a great day!  I bet your boy was so proud


+1


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> +1


 +2 Let us know how the All Star game goes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Conga-Rats BT!  and happy vacation!

I started Family Medical Leave today...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Conga-Rats BT! and happy vacation!
> 
> I started Family Medical Leave today...


 
How long do you expect his wound to be open?


----------



## tinlizzie

It's raining cats and dogs here this morning.  I bought apples yesterday and will make an apple cinnamon coffee cake today to test out the recipe, which I haven't used in many years.  My dear DIL requested something with this flavor combo for her birthday sweet next month instead of an iced cake.

First thing this morning, though, I visited a site called "got-milkweed.com" and ordered some milkweed plants.  I hope to have a small butterfly garden and these plants are the chosen food of Monarch caterpillars.  We'll see if I can get weeds to grow on purpose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> How long do you expect his wound to be open?



At least a month, we go back to the wound clinic in two weeks, but I can already see improvement, it's filling in well and new skin is growing.  Once I have my coffee, I'll be changing the dressing again.

He finally slept last night, all night. Yay!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least a month, we go back to the wound clinic in two weeks, but I can already see improvement, it's filling in well and new skin is growing. Once I have my coffee, I'll be changing the dressing again.
> 
> He finally slept last night, all night. Yay!!!


 
I remeber when my wound finally started to fill in. They had opened the arteries to my leg and the next day you could see the color come back to it and new tissue already making a hold on the wound. I had gained almost an inch around the whole wound when they finally did the graft. 

Being home can only speed up his recovery. That and a lot of loving care.  {{{{Hugs to both of you!}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've seen and helped heal worse looking wounds.  It only needs to fill in about a quarter inch of depth now.  It's about one inch wide at the widest and filling in nicely.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've seen and helped heal worse looking wounds.  It only needs to fill in about a quarter inch of depth now.  It's about one inch wide at the widest and filling in nicely.


I'm glad to hear it's healing well.


----------



## Rocklobster

Kettle Bells, Planks. Sweating. Groaning.  Feeling my age.


----------



## Addie

So you want to know what I am doing. Well, I am having the most exciting time. I washed a baking pan and a couple of dirty spoons. Made a cup of coffee and am working on my embroidery in between checking in here at DC. My thoughts are directed at what am I going to eat today. I have nothing thawed out, so it looks like French toast and a couple of steamed hot dogs. I hate grilled or fried ones. I am also considering doing a small load of whites today. 

Last night we had a humdinger of a thunderstorm. The kind that is right over your house and the loud claps of thunder just kept getting louder and louder with flashes of lightning. The lightning lit up my whole apartment. I loved it. I did shut off the computer. But kept the TV going. 

I get my new scooter this week. I am so excited. It has a headlight and tail lights. When you turn the key, they go on automatically. My present scooter goes six mph. The new one goes eight. It also has two mirrors and a much larger basket. The battery is bigger and will hold a charge much longer than my present one. That means I can go faster and farther. 

I got a notice yesterday that the cost of The Ride is going from $2.00 each way to $4.00. And if I take a guest, it will cost $5.00. If I take a caregiver, it is still free. I hate to do it, but I am going to have to limit my using a caregiver. It is hard to say a  person is a caregiver, when I can get up from my scooter and sit in one of the seats. I have only done that about three times. and I feel guilty after. I know in my heart that it is a form of stealing or cheating. From now on if I take someone with me I am going to have to ask them to pay the $5.00. It is still cheaper than if they took a cab. 

That's all for today. Back to my embroidering. 

Well, you asked!


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Kettle Bells, Planks. Sweating. Groaning. Feeling my age.


 
And what age would that be? Twenty-nine?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Today I'm watching the news and the fires just out of town. 
It's odd I'm the one in the Army, I'm the one who has been deployed tp foreign countries were people don't like us and I'm also the one that's freaked out by the fires. My wife is very calm about it all. 
Everyone pray for the safety of the firefighters and the people of that part of town. 
The whole thing is kinda sur-real.


----------



## Rocklobster

Addie said:


> And what age would that be? Twenty-nine?


I wish.....


----------



## chopper

leasingthisspace said:
			
		

> Today I'm watching the news and the fires just out of town.
> It's odd I'm the one in the Army, I'm the one who has been deployed tp foreign countries were people don't like us and I'm also the one that's freaked out by the fires. My wife is very calm about it all.
> Everyone pray for the safety of the firefighters and the people of that part of town.
> The whole thing is kinda sur-real.



Where are you at?  Would you be in Colorado like me?  It seems the state is fire again like it was 10 years ago. The Waldo Canyon fire is really scary today!


----------



## leasingthisspace

Yeah I live in Colorado springs. I've never been anywhere near fires like this. Crazy scary.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> ....
> 
> Last night we had a humdinger of a thunderstorm. The kind that is right over your house and the loud claps of thunder just kept getting louder and louder with flashes of lightning. The lightning lit up my whole apartment. I loved it. I did shut off the computer. But kept the TV going.
> 
> ...



It's a good idea to have a surge protector for your TV.  I lost one that way.


----------



## Katie H

Just came in from watering all our vegetable (in containers) plants and finished a quick lunch with my sweetheart.  Nothing special, just cold cuts and cheese but I discovered I was hungry.

Glenn's now off to finish mowing the last of the 11 acres that he began mowing on Friday.  He does it with the tractor but it still is a long, hot, hard job.  No question that he's hot and tired when he comes in.  It's been so dry here (no rain since April) that the tall grasses are breaking off as the tractor hits but, because everything is so very dry, the end result is a very, very dusty task.  There's no hope of rain, only 30%, until some time next week.  Ugh!!

I'm about to head out to my studio and work on some decorator pillows for Glenn's mom.  They are going to be made out of the scraps that I made her bedroom window treatment out of and I should get three nice pillows to decorate her bed.

She doesn't know I had any fabric leftover, so they'll be a surprise.

If I finish the pillows this afternoon I might begin a summer flower arrangement for the dining room table and one for the front entryway table.  No hurry, though.  I have all the items I need, just need the time and desire.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing some laundry, cleaning up the kitchen and getting ready to do some mending on the sewing machine.

I know I can't overdo it, but while my knee and side pains are still there, I am feeling stronger physically and emotionally to be able to handle it.  Gave myself a real talking to last night.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay in the 15 minutes since my last post my "what am I doing" has changed considerably.  I am trying to console a 75 pound border collie boxer who is freaking out and trying to climb in my lap because my UPS under my desk beeped three times.  It didn't stay on, but she goes bonkers with the high pitch sound.  I am trying to get her down so we can go into another room, even though the sound is gone.


----------



## Somebunny

I am trying to work up some enthusiasm for all the things I need to do today......maybe just a few more minutes with my coffee watching the ferry traffic to Victoria BC. ( I'm so lazy)!!!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Okay in the 15 minutes since my last post my "what am I doing" has changed considerably.  I am trying to console a 75 pound border collie boxer who is freaking out and trying to climb in my lap because my UPS under my desk beeped three times.  It didn't stay on, but she goes bonkers with the high pitch sound.  I am trying to get her down so we can go into another room, even though the sound is gone.


 Poor doggie.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished rubbing down a Boston Butt for a pulled pork smoking Tuesday.  Earlier ran out to get some hickory chunks for the BB.  Currently watching the Red Sox game.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pulling poison ivy from under the apple tree.  We have a bumper crop of it this year, and DH is very allergic to it.  And I am wearing gloves.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Pulling poison ivy from under the apple tree.  We have a bumper crop of it this year, and DH is very allergic to it.  And I am wearing gloves.


Be careful, but you knew that. Don't forget to be careful about touching the gloves when you take them off.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Be careful, but you knew that. Don't forget to be careful about touching the gloves when you take them off.



I've never gotten it, after rolling in it, camping in it, and picking berries in it, I think I've also made winter wreathes with it    though I know you can become allergic to poison ivy at any age.  I do wear disposable gloves and make sure I don't touch the outside of them when I throw them away.


----------



## babetoo

when i get of d.c. am going to knit. had to start over yesterday using a fatter needle. i always hate the first five or so rows. then it will stop twisting around. it is beautiful yarn . called cape cod multi, red heart, light and lofty.


----------



## justplainbill

Frying some ground walnuts in butter for addition to my basil pesto.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to the store...I forgot hamburger buns.


----------



## LPBeier

Just woke up from a long winter's nap....um make that long afternoon nap!   Will be glad when I am not taking so many of these.

Trying to decide if I have enough renewed energy to actually take on dinner after all.  But don't think so.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning/afternoon/evening everyone 

My husband and I have a weeks holiday this week YAY!

It is my birthday tomorrow and we always make sure we take a week off around our birthdays so that we never have to work on our special day 

Today we are going to be doing some cooking, we are making a Lemon Curd Tart YUM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love lemon curd!!!


----------



## babetoo

lemon curd is to die for . and with diabetes , i really would if i ate to much of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> lemon curd is to die for . and with diabetes , i really would if i ate to much of it.



You eat what I can't have and I'll eat yours, shouldn't count that way


----------



## Dawgluver

Oooh, you said Lemon Curd!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, we are lovers of lemon curd...hubby likes to have it in his sandwiches too


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, we are lovers of lemon curd...hubby likes to have it in his sandwiches too


 
What kind of sandwiches would he have lemon curd in?


----------



## Kylie1969

VB, he likes them just with butter and lemon curd on white bread...I know, he is funny


----------



## tinlizzie

Today will be 'keeping busy in the house' day as I wait for the tornado warnings to expire.  Had them all day yesterday and they go until 2 PM this afternoon.  Inconvenient, especially when my 12 y.o. dog is a quivering mess when it storms.  The two cats seem to be catching her apprehension and we'll all be happier when the stormy weather passes.  Heavy rains have passed by on both sides, east and west, so I count myself lucky so far to have gotten only a couple of inches of rain.  Spoke too soon.  I just heard on the radio in the background that there's now a flood watch as well.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just watched a couple of Masterchefs and now going to bed, want a reasonably early night as I have a big day planned for my birthday tomorrow


----------



## tinlizzie

Just heard a correction -- it's a tornado _watch_ now, not a _warning_.  Phew!  Much better.  Yesterday the weather radio sounded its alarm for actual warnings frequently and advised covering your head with blankets, etc.


----------



## Addie

I just got a phone call. My new scooter will be here in an hour. Unfortunately, it is pouring out and I won't be able to run around the neighborhood terrorizing everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Send all the rainy weather to me, PLEASE!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just woke up, congested. I'm starting to feel alittle better and started some laundry. In a bit, I'm headed off to the store.

Kylie, I suppose that sandwich that your hubby likes is like having a jam or jelly sandwich over here. I knew lots of people that liked those, but I have to include peanut butter on mine. Enjoy your special day tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dressing change is done, time to get ready for the day.  Have a little shopping to do and medications to pick up.  The apartment is a wreck, from not being at home for almost three weeks.  Mail and magazines stacked everywhere.  I may have to post my own "Tornado" Warning.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Send all the rainy weather to me, PLEASE!


 
Would gladly do so. My new scooter is so much bigger than I remembered. I am going to have to name it. _*Bruiser*_ seems like it just might fit. This one is definitely not a genteel scooter.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I just got a phone call. My new scooter will be here in an hour. Unfortunately, it is pouring out and I won't be able to run around the neighborhood terrorizing everyone.


w00t!

I hope you get some good scooter weather soon.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dressing change is done, time to get ready for the day. Have a little shopping to do and medications to pick up. The apartment is a wreck, from not being at home for almost three weeks. Mail and magazines stacked everywhere. I may have to post my own "Tornado" Warning.


 
There you go again!


----------



## Katie H

Bit of change of plans today. The calendar said Glenn and I had appointments with the rheumatologist, so we got up early, washed our faces and combed our hair and drove the hour to the doctor's office.

We arrived a few minutes early and signed in. As I was doing so, the receptionist says, "Your appointments aren't until JULY 25th." Oops. Well we were early, reallllly early.

So since were already in town and we didn't want to waste the trip and being the totally reasonable people we are, we drove immediately to the old-fashioned ice cream parlor and had a decadent and delicious ice cream sundae. Well, what else were we to do?

Oh, well, as long as we were where we were, we took the opportunity to stop at the butcher's and pick up some gorgeous oxtails, a heap of short ribs and two of the most beautiful 1 1/2-inch thick sirloin steaks. Plus....a huge bag of butcher's bones for Harley. Can't leave the dog out!!

Glenn's birthday is this weekend and the sirloin steaks will be just right for his birthday meal.

I'm still feeling a bit dumb about writing the appointment on the wrong calendar page, but we ended up having a lovely "vacation" day just fiddling around and enjoying the time out together.

Now, I have to get back to the real world and empty the clean dishes out of the dishwasher and fold the clothes that are dry on the clothesline.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Bit of change of plans today.  The calendar said Glenn and I had appointments with the rheumatologist, so we got up early, washed our faces and combed our hair and drove the hour to the doctor's office.
> 
> We arrived a few minutes early and signed in.  As I was doing so, the receptionist says, "Your appointments aren't until JULY 35th."  Oops.  Well we were early, reallllly early.
> ...


Is that August 4?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Is that August 4?



  I really want summer to last as long as possible.  I like July 35th.  We can borrow days from January and February.


----------



## leasingthisspace

July 35 is kinda like a super leap year. It makes up for time you have lost waiting for doctor appointments. It happens every 5 the year.


----------



## Katie H

Guess my mind is all bollixed up today.  No, not the 35th, July 25th.  I think I need more ice cream.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> Guess my mind is all bollixed up today...




That's because six months from today is Christmas and you're worried about finishing your shopping.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

It is my birthday today...and yes, I do feel another day older 

This morning hubby and I are going to make my birthday cake with my new Mixmaster Hand Mixer 

Then we are going to the pictures to see Brave in 3D, looking forward to seeing all the arrows flying around in the 3D...cool!

Then out to lunch and home for some a couple of beers this afternoon and then mum and her partner are picking us up and taking us out to dinner...wonderful birthday planned


----------



## leasingthisspace

Sounds like a great birthday.  
Happy Birthday


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much LTS 

I cant wait to start making my cake, but have to wait for hubby to get out of bed to give me my present, which is the Mixmaster  

He is on hoildays so I am letting him sleep in


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Kylie1969 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> It is my birthday today...and yes, I do feel another day older
> 
> This morning hubby and I are going to make my birthday cake with my new Mixmaster Hand Mixer
> 
> Then we are going to the pictures to see Brave in 3D, looking forward to seeing all the arrows flying around in the 3D...cool!
> 
> Then out to lunch and home for some a couple of beers this afternoon and then mum and her partner are picking us up and taking us out to dinner...wonderful birthday planned


 
*Happy Birthday to YOU, Kylie!*










I'm not doing too much at the moment. I fell asleep on the couch, 
waiting for the dryer to finish. I feel like I haven't slept for a week.
I thought naps were supposed to revive you, not make you feel
worse.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww thank you VB 

I too have noticed that naps make you feel a lot worse

We have just bought a lovely big leather lounge suite, it has 2 single recliners and a 2.5 lounge both with recliner action.

I fall asleep way too easily in them  Every time I am watching TV...I will fall asleep now, so funny


----------



## simonbaker

Happy Birthday Kylie!!!

I am shortly taking off to the pool again.  I am determined to learn how to lap swim. I had a swim lesson yesterday.  I am still learning the coordination of breathing right along with floating, moving my arms & kicking correctly all at the same time.


----------



## justplainbill

Having a heated 'discussion' with the MRS about a recipe for tomorrow's dinner- dirty rice with peas and shrimp.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Having a heated 'discussion' with the MRS about a recipe for tomorrow's dinner- dirty rice with peas and shrimp.


Uh oh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Having a heated 'discussion' with the MRS about a recipe for tomorrow's dinner- dirty rice with peas and shrimp.



Those kind of discussions usually end up with me getting roses the next day...


----------



## justplainbill

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those kind of discussions usually end up with me getting roses the next day...


They usually wind up with me getting less garlic than I'd like.  My better  half insists (hopes?) that 'all' that garlic will not make me live any longer.  It's part of the price I gotta pay for marrying a Baden-Wurttemberger; but she does bake an outstanding Black Forest cake.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those kind of discussions usually end up with me getting roses the next day...



I'm apparently arguing with the wrong person


----------



## Dawgluver

justplainbill said:
			
		

> They usually wind up with me getting less garlic than I'd like.  My better  half insists (hopes?) that 'all' that garlic will not make me live any longer.  It's part of the price I gotta pay for marrying a Baden-Wurttemberger; but she does bake an outstanding Black Forest cake.



Whew!  A redeeming quality, and a good reason to keep her!


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:
			
		

> I'm apparently arguing with the wrong person



Apparently I am too.


----------



## justplainbill

Dawgluver said:


> Whew!  A redeeming quality, and a good reason to keep her!


After 48  years, in December, it's too late to quit;
But she only makes a Schwarzwalder Kirschtorte about 3 times per year,  homemade from scratch spaetzle about 4 times a year, maultaschen 2 times a year, fresh goose once per year, and koenigsberger klopse once every 2 or 3 years!


----------



## babetoo

taking a break from knitting. can't sit to long in one place, afraid i will pass out again.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> taking a break from knitting. can't sit to long in one place, afraid i will pass out again.



Eek!  Have you seen the doc lately?  All this fainting isn't good.


----------



## Dawgluver

justplainbill said:
			
		

> After 48  years, in December, it's too late to quit;
> But she only makes a Schwarzwalder Kirschtorte about 3 times per year,  homemade from scratch spaetzle about 4 times a year, maultaschen 2 times a year, fresh goose once per year, and koenigsberger klopse once every 2 or 3 years!



Good grief.  That's it?  You are indeed deprived, Bill.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Happy Birthday Kylie!!!
> 
> I am shortly taking off to the pool again.  I am determined to learn how to lap swim. I had a swim lesson yesterday.  I am still learning the coordination of breathing right along with floating, moving my arms & kicking correctly all at the same time.



Thanks so much SB 

Good luck with your swimming


----------



## justplainbill

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief.  That's it?  You are indeed deprived, Bill.


Could always be worse (like being married to Dr. Joyce Brothers).


----------



## Kylie1969

Yay, hubby is out of bed now which means I get my presents


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> That's because six months from today is Christmas and you're worried about finishing your shopping.


 

You have no idea how on target you are, Andy. I have nearly half our Christmas shopping done already. Well, that's because I have been making many of the gifts we'll be giving and some of them are quite involved and time-consuming. Plus, if I'm going to have my hands in a cast for 6 weeks each, I have to get things done now while I'm sans plaster.

But my mind is still all bollixed up.  I'll blame it on our excessive heat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> You have no idea how on target you are, Andy. I have nearly half our Christmas shopping done already. Well, that's because I have been making many of the gifts we'll be giving and some of them are quite involved and time-consuming. Plus, if I'm going to have my hands in a cast for 6 weeks each, I have to get things done now while I'm sans plaster.
> 
> But my mind is still all bollixed up.  I'll blame it on our excessive heat.



I still vote for July 35th.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> I still vote for July 35th.



Me too. I'll have that for my birthday and stop getting older......let's form a club, our birthday's all July 35th, I like it.


----------



## Katie H

blissful said:


> Me too. I'll have that for my birthday and stop getting older......let's form a club, our birthday's all July 35th, I like it.


 
Only if we get to choose how old we'll be on that first July 35th.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> Only if we get to choose how old we'll be on that first July 35th.



How's this:  On the first July 35th, we automatically lop off 20 years.  After that, it will be a one or two year lop with each additional July 35th.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> Me too. I'll have that for my birthday and stop getting older......let's form a club, our birthday's all July 35th, I like it.



I don't know, I don't mind getting older...someone has to do it..


----------



## Cindercat

One of my former students was born on Leap Year Feb 29. When she turned 20 I sent her a birthday card for a 5 year old.


----------



## Cindercat

I just got back from getting an hour long massage. Now watching Hell's Kitchen.


----------



## babetoo

Dawgluver said:


> Eek!  Have you seen the doc lately?  All this fainting isn't good.



yes, was in the e.r. on friday after i fainted and needed staples to close the gash on my head. go to dr on wed. to get them removed.  i'm sure he will order more tests. at the e.r. i had MRI and EKG and one other i don't remember the name. all was well. they said i probably sat in one place for too long. i am not sure i am buying that. we shall see.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> yes, was in the e.r. on friday after i fainted and needed staples to close the gash on my head. go to dr on wed. to get them removed.  i'm sure he will order more tests. at the e.r. i had MRI and EKG and one other i don't remember the name. all was well. they said i probably sat in one place for too long. i am not sure i am buying that. we shall see.



Oh my gosh Babetoo!  Take good care of yourself. My mom went through a time where she was fainting lots, and they ended up changing all kinds of meds before getting her straightened out. Keep after those doctors!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know, I don't mind getting older...someone has to do it..


 
The problem with getting older is that it is hard work. Just when you think you have one problem solved, another creeps in. Your A1c is perfect, and then your joints start to ache. So you get a pill for that and then it is something else. You walk slower, take twice as long to finish a chore, get tired more easily. But when some says how are you feeling, you answer "fine." And you really want to believe it.


----------



## Andy M.

I disagree.  Getting older is not hard work.  I haven't done any hard work for a decade or so and I keep getting older.  I guess I have the newer, automatic aging version.


----------



## taxlady

"Old age ain't no place for sissies."  ~Bette Davis


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't mind getting older...doesn't mean I'm happy with everything I am tolerating to get there.  But then I have had severe arthritis in my knees and shoulders since I was 29...I'm used to things falling apart.


----------



## bakechef

Got an oil change coupon for a dealer that is actually closer to my house, figured it was a good time to check them out.  I've avoided this auto mall for about a decade because of very bad service.  This is a different brand, and different service manager, so I have high hopes!


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready to head out into the blast furnace to do our weekly marketing.  Hotter 'n' blazes here and, today, it's incredibly windy.  Won't that help the dryness?!!!

Before I leave, though, I must water all our vegetable planters.  They are beginning to bear and water is critical at this point.  No official garden this year because of the drought, so I must protect what we do have.


----------



## Alix

Up early, sitting with my coffee and hoping my oldest feels better today. Poor girl has a nasty virus and felt like crap all day yesterday. Its too early for me to go down and check on her but I surely want to! Trying to figure out how to disinfect the couch.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Up early, sitting with my coffee and hoping my oldest feels better today. Poor girl has a nasty virus and felt like crap all day yesterday. Its too early for me to go down and check on her but I surely want to! Trying to figure out how to disinfect the couch.


Aww, Alix, give Bugs a hug for me.  I hope she is better too.  As for your couch, Bissel (I think) makes a disinfecting cleaning solution.  We had to use it when one of the dogs got sick on our mattress and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Up early, sitting with my coffee and hoping my oldest feels better today. Poor girl has a nasty virus and felt like crap all day yesterday. Its too early for me to go down and check on her but I surely want to!* Trying to figure out how to disinfect the couch*.


 
Lysol spray. It is what they use in hospitals and hotels.


----------



## babetoo

spent sometime doing my grocery order. gonna take a shower, then knit. my life is just so boring, i could scream.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm telling ya Babe, you need a Roomba!  The cats will enjoy it too!

http://senorgif.memebase.com/2012/04/07/funny-gifs-easter-bunny-cat-on-irobot-roomba/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Found out getting supplies is much cheaper if I just get them and pay full price at my facility than if I get them from another supplier and medicare pays for part.  By buying it myself, I'm saving about $19 a day.  Getting reimbursement back from medicare will net me about 70 cents a day, $9.80 in two weeks.  Not worth the time and postage dealing with medicare.  The supplier has about a 105% markup.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm telling ya Babe, you need a Roomba! The cats will enjoy it too!


 
Son #1's SIL has one. When he goes there with Teddy, she will bring out the Roomba. Teddy and the two cats chase that thing all over the house. The first time Teddy saw it, all four feet left the floor. Then he jumped up on Son's lap shaking. Now he thinks it is a neat toy. Aside from help with the housework, it will amuse your cats. Well worth the money. 

My girlfriend in Georgia has one. She sets it on just before she leaves for work in the morning. When she comes home at night it is back in its charger and the carpets are nice and clean.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Found out getting supplies is much cheaper if I just get them and pay full price at my facility than if I get them from another supplier and medicare pays for part. By buying it myself, I'm saving about $19 a day. Getting reimbursement back from medicare will net me about 70 cents a day, $9.80 in two weeks. Not worth the time and postage dealing with medicare. The supplier has about a 105% markup.


 
I remember those days. Keeping track of all your receipts, stamps, envelopes, etc. It seemed like when it was time to send everything in, I was out of something. Be it stamps, envelopes, etc. And making copies of the receipts was a big pain. I didn't have a copy machine at home at the time, so I would have to take them to work and do it on my lunch hour. Hoping no one was around seeing me using company equipment for personal business. Now ESP pays for everything. Even my new scooter. I looked up the price. Almost $4,000.00. I almost had a heart attack then I saw that. Thank you Medicare and ESP. I would hate to waiting for my check from Medicare for that one.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Found out getting supplies is much cheaper if I just get them and pay full price at my facility than if I get them from another supplier and medicare pays for part.  By buying it myself, I'm saving about $19 a day.  Getting reimbursement back from medicare will net me about 70 cents a day, $9.80 in two weeks.  Not worth the time and postage dealing with medicare.  The supplier has about a 105% markup.



Wow.  That's a lot.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I'm telling ya Babe, you need a Roomba!  The cats will enjoy it too!
> 
> Easter Bunny Cat on iRobot Roomba - Gifs, Gifs and More Funny Gifs from Senor Gif



DL, we have a Roomba...we love it!

So good that he does all the work for us


----------



## Kylie1969

Well I had a wonderful birthday yesterday 

The indian dinner was fabulous, ate heaps and drank too much red wine 

I feel a bit under the weather today though due to I am guessing a hangover  and also the cold that I have, dont think the wine did it any favours...will take it easy over the next few days for sure


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you had a super birthday, Kylie!  Hope you feel better soon!

Our Roomba is a girl.  Love her to pieces.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much DL 

Your Roomba is a girl, I bet she cleans better than our Roomba then


----------



## Skittle68

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I'm telling ya Babe, you need a Roomba!  The cats will enjoy it too!
> 
> http://senorgif.memebase.com/2012/04/07/funny-gifs-easter-bunny-cat-on-irobot-roomba/



I decided to go with a dyson stick vac rather than a roomba because the brush pops out the side to be cleaned. I was just picturing myself trying to tear all my hair out of the roomba's brushes every time I used the thing and just couldn't bring myself to spend the money. True, the stick vac doesn't get used every day, but I use it way more than a broom or a regular vacuum, and it does a great job, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## CWS4322

Skittle68 said:


> I decided to go with a dyson stick vac rather than a roomba because the brush pops out the side to be cleaned. I was just picturing myself trying to tear all my hair out of the roomba's brushes every time I used the thing and just couldn't bring myself to spend the money. True, the stick vac doesn't get used every day, but I use it way more than a broom or a regular vacuum, and it does a great job, so I'm happy with it.


I have had my IRoomba since I had 3 Saint Bernards. The little tool that comes with it to clean the brush, works very well. I love my Hilda Hustomte (my IRoomb's name) to death--almost as much as the chickens. She comes out and vacuums every evening after I finish in the kitchen. I am about to take a nap while she vacuums. Talk about easy!


----------



## Skittle68

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I have had my IRoomba since I had 3 Saint Bernards. The little tool that comes with it to clean the brush, works very well. I love my Hilda Hustomte (my IRoomb's name) to death--almost as much as the chickens. She comes out and vacuums every evening after I finish in the kitchen. I am about to take a nap while she vacuums. Talk about easy!



I'm sure the little tool works well, but my hair is about two feet long, and very thick. When I wash it I literally pull out handfuls of hair. When I vacuum the brush looks like its covered in a web of nylon mesh. With the dyson I pull the brush out the side, and use a manicure scissor dedicated to that purpose to snip the web from one side to the other so I can just unwrap it.  It's pretty slick.  It is really light, powerful, and cordless.  Maybe some day I'll try a roomba, I did really want to, but I decided the stick vac might be a more practical tool for me


----------



## Dawgluver

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> I'm sure the little tool works well, but my hair is about two feet long, and very thick. When I wash it I literally pull out handfuls of hair. When I vacuum the brush looks like its covered in a web of nylon mesh. With the dyson I pull the brush out the side, and use a manicure scissor dedicated to that purpose to snip the web from one side to the other so I can just unwrap it.  It's pretty slick.  It is really light, powerful, and cordless.  Maybe some day I'll try a roomba, I did really want to, but I decided the stick vac might be a more practical tool for me



I too have very long, thick hair and a constantly shedding dog.  The tool works quite well.  It has a little razor blade on it.  Roomba's brush pops out as well.


----------



## Skittle68

So much hair!!






On a side note, this is what that same area looked like during the Duluth flood! So much water!!!


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on my grocery shopping list. So is Stirling. I really like the MyGroceries app. Still tweaking the best way to set up lists and categories.


----------



## Skittle68

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I too have very long, thick hair and a constantly shedding dog.  The tool works quite well.  It has a little razor blade on it.  Roomba's brush pops out as well.



I didn't know the brush popped out on the roomba! When I was researching it no one mentioned that. That's too bad, because that's what finally tipped me toward the dyson.


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready for a "me" day.  I have a hair appointment in an hour and then am venturing on a small transit trip to see one of my "daughters" - who adopted me through our youth group.  She just had a baby a few weeks ago who was 6 weeks premature and there were complications for both of them.  He is a real fighter just like his mom - got out of NICU 10 days ahead of schedule and she has her first doctor's appointment since the birth.  I am going for moral support and to give her my gift to her, a sling to keep her little bundle close!  At least that is the official reason.  I really just need some "baby time". 

Just hope my energy level stays up!


----------



## tinlizzie

I was thinking about getting my DS and DIL a roomba, but they have 3 big German Shepherds and lots of loose hair to deal with.  May I ask you happy owners which of the models will actually handle mucho dog hair and does it have to be used every day?


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> I was thinking about getting my DS and DIL a roomba, but they have 3 big German Shepherds and lots of loose hair to deal with.  May I ask you happy owners which of the models will actually handle mucho dog hair and does it have to be used every day?



I have two, the original model, and got the white one a few years ago, did the same for my mother.  Roomba is constantly evolving, I would get whatever is within your budget.  I love the way my second model backs herself into her charger!  With the original model, the battery had to be removed for charging.

Any of the models will be able to handle lots of dog hair.   The newer ones are advertised as particularily good for pet hair, and have some different features.  Roomba will tell you when her wheels need to be cleaned.  I would also empty the bin and clean the brush regularily.  It's a good idea to have an extra filter, they can be rinsed out and reused.

You can use Roomba as often as needed.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I was thinking about getting my DS and DIL a roomba, but they have 3 big German Shepherds and lots of loose hair to deal with. May I ask you happy owners which of the models will actually handle mucho dog hair and does it have to be used every day?


 
http://www.amazon.com/iRobot-56402-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

This is the more expensive one for folks who have pets. The reviews seem to be in favor of the Roomba. There are less expensive ones for pets. Take a look.


----------



## Kylie1969

There is another good robot vacuum out there called the RoboKing and it is made by LG

LG Roboking

If our Roomba ever dies, we will get this one for sure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> There is another good robot vacuum out there called the RoboKing and it is made by LG
> 
> LG Roboking
> 
> If our Roomba ever dies, we will get this one for sure!




I would love to get an LG, but they are not available here, yet!


----------



## Kylie1969

Fiona, Steve has just told me that it is called something else in America

It is called Hom-Bot 

Hom-Bot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Fiona, Steve has just told me that it is called something else in America
> 
> It is called Hom-Bot
> 
> Hom-Bot



Thanks, Kylie...no online retailers and no one selling them within 50 miles.  Hmmm...I'll have my parents check Denver, CO.


----------



## Kylie1969

I hope they sell it there Fiona 

Well Steve and I are going grocery shopping now.

We are also going to buy a couple of nice steaks to cook tonight 

Catch you all later this afternoon


----------



## simonbaker

It was way to hot to cook tonight. Just got back home. We went out for a salad bar & a sandwich. Good to be home relaxing.


----------



## taxlady

I'm playing with my new toy - an electric stapler. I was giving myself a repetitive stress injury with all the stapling I do, so I got an electric one. Woohoo! New office toy!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm playing with my new toy - an electric stapler. I was giving myself a repetitive stress injury with all the stapling I do, so I got an electric one. Woohoo! New office toy!



Taxy, you need a dog.  They're a lot more fun than a stapler. You can walk them, give them treats, and they're really happy to see you when you get home from work.

Although, I guess you can do that with your stapler.  Might get some strange looks from the neighbors, though.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Taxy, you need a dog.  They're a lot more fun than a stapler. You can walk them, give them treats, and they're really happy to see you when you get home from work.
> 
> Although, I guess you can do that with your stapler.  Might get some strange looks from the neighbors, though.




I would think about getting a dog if I didn't have a 16 year old cat.

Yes, I know they are really happy to see you when you get home. Bounce, bounce, bounce, "I'm so happy to see you!" "I took out the garbage. It took two minutes." I find their enthusiasm a bit overwhelming. I like dogs, but I'm really more of a cat person.


----------



## Kylie1969

Taxy, your electric stapler sounds great, loads of fun times to be had 

We have returned from the shopping and we ended up buying 6 porterhouse steaks, some from the butchers and some from the supermarkets, we are testing to see which is the better steak


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, Kylie, Dawg, Addie, and PF, for the input on the robot cleaners.  I had pretty much given up the idea, thinking that using it would just be another chore for a busy, full-time working couple to deal with.  Now I'm back on track.  Thanks again!


----------



## Kylie1969

Your are very welcome Lizzie 

They really are brilliant, it allows you to be doing other things whether it be more housework or going to work and it does such a good job too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Are you thinking of getting the Roomba?


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Kylie, Dawg, Addie, and PF, for the input on the robot cleaners.  I had pretty much given up the idea, thinking that using it would just be another chore for a busy, full-time working couple to deal with.  Now I'm back on track.  Thanks again!


The robot cleaner gets along the baseboards so you don't have to get one of those attachments out. For my mom, who has mobility issues and cognitive issues, but is still aware of when the floors are done and very anal about them, it gives her control of still being able to "keep house." I bought her an IRoomba because she could no longer lug the vacuum around and, I have to say, it entertains her. She doesn't always remember to run it or clean it (which only takes about 2 minutes after it is done), but she likes hers. Mine did the living room, kitchen-dining area, hallway, and bathroom yesterday while I (a) organized the hens for my being gone overnight, (b) packed the food I wanted to bring out to the farm, (c) took a shower, and (d) loaded the car. When Hilda Hustomte (my name for my IRoomba) was done, all I had to do was load Cliff (the dog) in the car, clean IRoomba, lock the door, and go. And, when I go back on Friday (provided "the lads" don't make a mess), my floors will still be clean, or Hilda can go to work again while I offload the car, check voice mail, etc.

America's Test Kitchen tested robotic vacuums and rated IRoomba as the winner. Don't recall if Hom-bot was included in the test or not.

From a quick look at Hom-bot, it looks as if it would be more expensive to use because it has Wi-Fi. It also has more stuff under the hood that could go wrong, so could be more expensive to repair. Just my two cents. When complexity is engineered into a product, if it fails, it costs more to repair or can't be repaired easily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I still think a high pressure water hose and a dump bin would be the best choice for my apartment.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still think a high pressure water hose and a dump bin would be the best choice for my apartment.


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie, I'd like to buy one for my working-couple kids.  Their house is all one level, ceramic tile floors, no carpet.  Seems like it would work just fine.  And budget-wise, Christmas is still several months away.....

CWS, do the hens drop feathers when they get to come into the big coop?  Or do they drop other stuff?


----------



## Katie H

Very much unplanned, but I'm spending the day canning.  Last night Glenn went to his son's house because Kenneth was harvesting a large part of his garden because of the drought here.

Glenn came home with a trunk full of green beans, corn, cucumbers, tomatoes, and several types of peppers.

So...I've canned 24 jars of beans and am about to tackle 3 milk crates of corn.

Not what I'd had on my schedule today, but it will be yummy when cold weather rolls around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting up the energy to go clean the kitchen...


----------



## taxlady

Went for a "fish pedicure" with Stirling today. It was interesting and a bit tickly, but not too tickly.


----------



## leasingthisspace

My wife was looking at that. 
Crazy.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Went for a "fish pedicure" with Stirling today. It was interesting and a bit tickly, but not too tickly.



Did you like the results?  Did it work?


----------



## Katie H

Well...put a fork in me.  I'm done.

All said and done, the day's production included 20 jars of canned beans, 72 ears of corn-on-the cob in the freezer, 6 containers of "freezer corn" off-the-cob, a bunch of assorted peppers, and some cobs of corn for tonight's dinner.

I still have to deal with a heap of cucumbers, but that won't be too difficult.  As Scarlet would say, "I'll think about that tomorrow."


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> Well...put a fork in me.  I'm done.
> 
> All said and done, the day's production included 20 jars of canned beans, 72 ears of corn-on-the cob in the freezer, 6 containers of "freezer corn" off-the-cob, a bunch of assorted peppers, and some cobs of corn for tonight's dinner.
> 
> I still have to deal with a heap of cucumbers, but that won't be too difficult.  As Scarlet would say, "I'll think about that tomorrow."



Holy moly.  Nice job, Katie!

I've been mucking out the spare bedroom.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have recently got up, had a shower, washed my hair and now enjoying a coffee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We are going out early this morning to get a few things from the shop and Steve has a doctors appt. I have finally convinced him to see a doctor about his sore back...what is it with men and doctors  

See you all later this morning


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Holy moly.  Nice job, Katie!
> 
> I've been mucking out the spare bedroom.


what she said


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Did you like the results?  Did it work?


I think it would work better if two people weren't sharing that number of "fish attendants". I think it would have to be repeated a few times to get more results. I wouldn't have another fish "pedicure" at that spa again.


----------



## Kylie1969

Back from the shops!

Steve bought me a lovely soft dressing gown while we were out, it is lovely 

It is so soft, warm and cosy that I will want to wear it all day


----------



## taxlady

After the fish pedicure we went to a nearby a West Indian store. We went in search of hot sauce. We have had very good luck with hot sauce from this store in the past. Picked up some hot lime chutney and some Pickapeppa brand hot mango sauce. Oh my, oh my, oh my! They are both really tasty. I can hardly wait to try them with a meal.


----------



## Kylie1969

We love hot mango chutneys..we have them with our pappadoms


----------



## simonbaker

Katie H said:


> Very much unplanned, but I'm spending the day canning. Last night Glenn went to his son's house because Kenneth was harvesting a large part of his garden because of the drought here.
> 
> Glenn came home with a trunk full of green beans, corn, cucumbers, tomatoes, and several types of peppers.
> 
> So...I've canned 24 jars of beans and am about to tackle 3 milk crates of corn.
> 
> Not what I'd had on my schedule today, but it will be yummy when cold weather rolls around.


What a wonderful sense of accomplisment!   I'll bet your holuse smells really good.   Getting so much canning done this early in the year.  I used to can, & loved it, then we got our business up & going it just fell by the wayside.


----------



## Katie H

simonbaker said:


> What a wonderful sense of accomplisment!   I'll bet your holuse smells really good.   Getting so much canning done this early in the year.  I used to can, & loved it, then we got our business up & going it just fell by the wayside.




Well, simonbaker, accomplishing this much in what appears to be early in the season is only because our season is at least 4 weeks ahead of schedule.  Our weather has been so unseasonably hot and dry that everything is soooooo ahead.

But, yes, the kitchen was definitely a great place to be and all the jars of beans and the stacks of vacuum-closed bags of corn-on-the cob were awesome to behold.

Last year I put more than 100 ears of corn in the freezer and, since we didn't put out a garden this year because of the dry weather, it's nice to enjoy Kenneth's generosity.  We even had some corn for our evening meal tonight.  Yummy!!!


----------



## Cindercat

taxlady said:
			
		

> Went for a "fish pedicure" with Stirling today. It was interesting and a bit tickly, but not too tickly.


 I've wanted to do this for a couple of years but I think the only place within 60 miles has stopped offering it. 

I thought their website said health department required the fish be put in fresh water for each new client so the water can't share foot diseases.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are about to cook tea  It is freezing here tonight..time to put my new fluffy, soft dressing gown on


----------



## taxlady

Cindercat said:


> I've wanted to do this for a couple of years but I think the only place within 60 miles has stopped offering it.
> 
> I thought their website said health department required the fish be put in fresh water for each new client so the water can't share foot diseases.


I looked up the fish they use, garra rufa. Fish pedicures have been made illegal in a lot of states and provinces on the basis that it isn't sanitary. I don't think anyone has actually done any studies on how likely you are to catch something from a fish pedicure.

Nanny gov't. Next they won't let us use a shared swimming pool.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am becoming addicted to the police scanner...I live near the fire station and a few weeks ago I stumbled upon a scanner for my area so whenever I hear them taking off, I go to the scanner and find out the scuttlebut. Now I have started to listen just for random fun. Boat motors being stolen, improper plates on trailers, speeding tickets, oooooohhh. So exciting. 
I went here and the first choice was the police and emergency services scanner for my area. TuneIn: Listen to Online Radio, Music and Talk Stations


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> I am becoming addicted to the police scanner...I live near the fire station and a few weeks ago I stumbled upon a scanner for my area so whenever I hear them taking off, I go to the scanner and find out the scuttlebut. Now I have started to listen just for random fun. Boat motors being stolen, improper plates on trailers, speeding tickets, oooooohhh. So exciting.
> I went here and the first choice was the police and emergency services scanner for my area. TuneIn: Listen to Online Radio, Music and Talk Stations



Shrek says, "Thank you!"


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> I am becoming addicted to the police scanner...I live near the fire station and a few weeks ago I stumbled upon a scanner for my area so whenever I hear them taking off, I go to the scanner and find out the scuttlebut. Now I have started to listen just for random fun. Boat motors being stolen, improper plates on trailers, speeding tickets, oooooohhh. So exciting.
> I went here and the first choice was the police and emergency services scanner for my area. TuneIn: Listen to Online Radio, Music and Talk Stations


Neato, thanks for the link. I could have used that when I was curious about a huge number of fire trucks, fire chiefs' cars, and a few ambulances that were on the main street a block from me. I never did find out what that was about. Of course it's in French and not exactly CBC French. It'll take me a few moments to get my head in gear to understand it.


----------



## Cindercat

What am I doing right now?  PROCRASTINATING!  Reading DC and eating almonds  instead of finishing packing up my classroom.  I've been piddling at it since before school was out on May 25. Sorting, throwing out, filing, boxing, labeling, pushing the box from one side of the room to the stack on the other side. I'm to the point where nothing belongs together, nor do they fit nicely in a box. I think I'm going to end up with about 50 boxes of varying sizes. Maintenance is going to LOVE transporting all of them plus 4 rectangular tables, two large horseshoe tables, a podium, 2 4-drawer file & 1 2-drawer file cabinet, a bookcase, 15 chairs and a full size refrigerator. 
Even sadder, once they get it all moved, I have to unpack it and find a place to put everything before open house on Aug 15. Did I mention I hate moving?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What grade do you teach?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Cindercat said:
			
		

> What am I doing right now?  PROCRASTINATING!  Reading DC and eating almonds  instead of finishing packing up my classroom.  I've been piddling at it since before school was out on May 25. Sorting, throwing out, filing, boxing, labeling, pushing the box from one side of the room to the stack on the other side. I'm to the point where nothing belongs together, nor do they fit nicely in a box. I think I'm going to end up with about 50 boxes of varying sizes. Maintenance is going to LOVE transporting all of them plus 4 rectangular tables, two large horseshoe tables, a podium, 2 4-drawer file & 1 2-drawer file cabinet, a bookcase, 15 chairs and a full size refrigerator.
> Even sadder, once they get it all moved, I have to unpack it and find a place to put everything before open house on Aug 15. Did I mention I hate moving?



I've moved every two years since 99 . Plus moving myself on three deployments and a year in Korea.  I hate moving too. I know your pain.


----------



## Kylie1969

We too have done a bit of moving in our time 

We were renting at one point and had to move to 3 different houses/townhouses within about 3.5 years as they end up selling the house while you are still there!

So we were doing sooo much moving and hiring removalist for all our furniture and belongings, so very annoying to have to do it so often and in such short amount of spaces!

We now own our own home and have done for 2.5 years now, which is bliss! No more moving


----------



## leasingthisspace

Yeah I bought a house here. I hope to get out here in Colorado.


----------



## Kylie1969

Where did you buy your house LTS, was it Colorado?


----------



## leasingthisspace

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Where did you buy your house LTS, was it Colorado?



I got a house in Colorado Springs. It was the first house I've bought. I've learned alot about houses in the process.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm watching the Canadian Football League season opener games.  It is a little bittersweet because I don't have Dad here to share it with.  With all the coach and player changes we would have had tons to take about!


----------



## babetoo

finish with chores for the day. gonna pile in bed soon and read. did some knitting, need to keep at it so will be done by christmas.


----------



## vitauta

procrastinating is one of my signature occupations.  munching on almonds sounds like the perfect accompaniment to this otherwise rather gruesome use of time--thank you!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I'm watching the Canadian Football League season opener games. It is a little bittersweet because I don't have Dad here to share it with. With all the coach and player changes we would have had tons to take about!


 
Laurie, this is going to be a year of 'firsts.' The first time you and your father aren't together to watch the opener of the CFL. The first of many things that are going to invoke memories. Try to dwell only on the happy part of those memories. It will get easier as time passes. I promise.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> finish with chores for the day. gonna pile in bed soon and read. did some knitting, need to keep at it so will be done by christmas.


 
I put aside the afghan I am making for my granddaughter. It is just too hot to have it sitting on my lap when I am working on it. So I started to embroidery again. I will pick up the afghan again in the fall when it starts to get cooler. Embroidery thread is so much cooler than wool yarn.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting next to my honey watching the Red Sox game from the west coast while playing Word with Friends with my daughters.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sitting next to my honey watching the Red Sox game from the west coast while playing Word with Friends with my daughters.


 
Now that sounds like a really happy family.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Now that sounds like a really happy family.



I like to think so.


----------



## Cindercat

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> What grade do you teach?


Well, I'll be starting my 3rd year of high school LifeSkills class. My students are lower-functioning autistic or intellectually impaired kids ranging in age from 14 to 20 yo. My class is funded by a cooperative of 3 schools. All of my students next year happen to be from the same very small, financially struggling district. They want to house 2 of the co-op classes to save transportation costs. So I'm leaving my nice, big, fresh looking room for an odd shaped room with no storage and no attached bathroom.  I'll make it work. I always have in the past when I traveled between 3 buildings daily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cindercat said:


> Well, I'll be starting my 3rd year of high school LifeSkills class. My students are lower-functioning autistic or intellectually impaired kids ranging in age from 14 to 20 yo. My class is funded by a cooperative of 3 schools. All of my students next year happen to be from the same very small, financially struggling district. They want to house 2 of the co-op classes to save transportation costs. So I'm leaving my nice, big, fresh looking room for an odd shaped room with no storage and no attached bathroom.  I'll make it work. I always have in the past when I traveled between 3 buildings daily.



Bless you for taking on those kids.  My Step-Daughter teaches the same kids at the grade school level.  I know you will do great in the new classroom, it will work.

We are getting more Developmentally Delayed and Downs Elderly admitted to our facility.  There is no place else for them to go when they can no longer be cared for in their group homes.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Laurie, this is going to be a year of 'firsts.' The first time you and your father aren't together to watch the opener of the CFL. The first of many things that are going to invoke memories. Try to dwell only on the happy part of those memories. It will get easier as time passes. I promise.


Thanks, Addie.  Yes, there will be easy firsts and hard firsts.  In a way this was an easy one because he was right there in my heart cheering and shouting right along with me.  He put the love of sports (and music) in me and it is something I will always treasure!    I know there are firsts that will be more difficult and then it will get easier someday.  

I am just thankful that I can still watch the games and enjoy them.  It would be a shame if my loss would take that away and I know Dad wouldn't want that.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been in the kitchen most of the afternoon making Lemon Curd and Sweet Pastry for our Lemon Curd Tart...it tuned out perfectly, looks brilliant!

We have not tried any as yet, waiting till after tea to have some.

I tried a bit of the lemon curd and it was very tasty and also a bit of the pastry, very nice!

Steve and I then snuggled up on the lounge with the quilt and watched some Masterchef


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up...don't know what is in store for the day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waking up...don't know what is in store for the day.


 
An update of Shrek please. How is the wound doing? And how are you enjoying your vacation? 

I am in a really good mood today. I have to call my daughter to see if she is home. I want to go up to her house and sit out in the yard. I was going to do some housework, but it can wait. Son #1 just left with Teddy. We finally figured out why he walks so slow outside. He is pouting. When he can't walk where he wants to, he slows down and acts like he is exhausted. But if you let him go his way, he is full of spit and vinegar. Spoiled little brat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is in a critical mood today.  Healing well.  I may just go back to bed.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is in a critical mood today. Healing well. I may just go back to bed.


 
If he is grouchy then you know he is getting well. 

I went to my daughter's to sit in the yard and do some sewing. What a mistake that was. It is 89ºF. right now. I started to have trouble breathing, so I came home. I could have gone upstairs to her apartment, but the stairs are so steep. Climbing them would have created more problems than the breathing ones.


----------



## tinlizzie

I've been growing a pineapple from a sliced-off top for several years.  It finally turned yellow, so I sliced it off the stem this morning and am just about ready to peel and taste it.  Fresh pineapples were $2.99 at the grocery story recently -- I wonder how they make money on them when they are so slow growing.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> I've been growing a pineapple from a sliced-off top for several years.  It finally turned yellow, so I sliced it off the stem this morning and am just about ready to peel and taste it.  Fresh pineapples were $2.99 at the grocery story recently -- I wonder how they make money on them when they are so slow growing.



Congrats!  A friend who lives in Mexico does this a lot, hers take about 6 months to a year to produce a pineapple.  She plants the tops directly in the ground after they've rooted.  I tried rooting a top, it rotted.  

Just got back from the pool, no rugrats!  Got to float around in peace and read Kindle in her waterproof case, lovely.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not been up for long, have just had coffee and now going o have some breakfast...then unfortunately, I have a massive load of ironing to do


----------



## leasingthisspace

I'm getting ready for a beer festival here in town. Wife is my dd, so I'm good to drink. Happy dance for me.


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to make some dinner. knitting, knitting. i am going to quit posting that as it will be a given for months,.


----------



## Kylie1969

leasingthisspace said:


> I'm getting ready for a beer festival here in town. Wife is my dd, so I'm good to drink. Happy dance for me.



That sounds like a lot of fun LTS...great that your wife will be doing the driving, more beer for you


----------



## leasingthisspace

She drinks very few micro beers. She is more of a corona, bud light gal. Which they don't have there. Plus as much as I read/talk about micro beer she wouldn't have the heart to ask me to be dd. She rocks.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is really good to have such an understanding, loving wife 

My Steve is the same, he would do that for me too and vice versa 

I hope the weather is good beer drinking weather for you


----------



## taxlady

I wish Stirling knew how to drive. I'm always the designated driver.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww Taxy, that is a shame...has Stirling never had a licence?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Awww Taxy, that is a shame...has Stirling never had a licence?


Nope, no interest, and he was named after Stirling Moss, the famous F1 driver. 

Me, on the other hand, I love to drive. Got my license when I was 16.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is funny that he was named after Stirling Moss 

I too love to drive and I also like long drives in the countryside


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> That is funny that he was named after Stirling Moss
> 
> I too love to drive and I also like long drives in the countryside


His parents were big into F1.

Right now I am reading Old SF (part of the John Grimes Saga by A. Bertram Chandler), keeping up here, and enjoying an ice café au lait with crème de cacao.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just been watching Junior Masterchef...gee some of those kids can cook 

Off to bed now...Steve is back to work tomorrow, so an earlier night 

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm happy to report that the pineapple was very sweet and delicious.  I'm thinking I may as well stick the top into some soil rather than just pitching it out.  That "may as well" thing is a slippery slope -- all set about with leftover tomato seeds, avocado seeds, melon seeds.......and little pots of dirt to keep moist.


----------



## buckytom

it must be nice to be able to grow your own pineapple, tl. doesn't it take a pretty long time (or so i've heard)?

has anyone seen a guy named androcles?

i need to find someone to help me pull a thorn from my paw, er, i mean foot. as we shot off some bottle rockets last night, i managed to step on a thorn from a rose bush that was pruned earlier in the day. i shouldn't have gone out barefoot. now it's all red and swollen.

i have a brand new pair of mini wirecutters that might do the trick.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> it must be nice to be able to grow your own pineapple, tl. doesn't it take a pretty long time (or so i've heard)?
> 
> has anyone seen a guy named androcles?
> 
> i need to find someone to help me pull a thorn from my paw, er, i mean foot. as we shot off some bottle rockets last night, i managed to step on a thorn from a rose bush that was pruned earlier in the day. i shouldn't have gone out barefoot. now it's all red and swollen.
> 
> i have a brand new pair of mini wirecutters that might do the trick.


Tweezers! Your wife has some. Wire cutters will cut the thorn and make it shorter and harder to pull out.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, i tried tweezers. it just pushed it in deeper. i need to hack away some skin to get to it.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> yeah, i tried tweezers. it just pushed it in deeper. i need to hack away some skin to get to it.


I find the easiest way to remove some skin for removing splinters, etc. is with a needle or safety pin (safety pins are easier to hold). Be sure to wash the foot and sterilize the needle first. You can sterilize the needle with a flame, just remember to let it cool off before using it. If you have some medicinal hydrogen peroxide, that's good stuff to pour on the wound. It might even bubble out the thorn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> yeah, i tried tweezers. it just pushed it in deeper. i need to hack away some skin to get to it.



Soak your foot in warm water first, then the thorn should be easier to pull out with tweezers.  No skin hacking!!!

Otherwise, I have a hatchet...


----------



## GotGarlic

We're getting ready to go on a two-week trip to Michigan to visit family and head up the western shore to Sleeping Bear Dunes. Lots of cleaning and packing today.


----------



## buckytom

lol, no no no no.

i got it. one little snip with the sterilized cutters and i squuezed it out. a teeny liitle tip of a thorn. then i crazy glued the little flap of skin back down. viola'! i can go back to eating christians.


----------



## Claire

Right at this moment?  Going absolutely bonkers with a weirdo morning.  I wake very early (when I sleep "in" at all, which usually means I'm thrilled to wake when the sun is up).  Good start to the day, right?  We'd decided on a cold pasta salad for supper, and that's my big thing.  Cook when the kitchen is cooler.  So I put some "gourmet" pasta my husband wanted to try.  Now, picture it, husband asleep.  I was going back and forth between my novel and the computer and the bathroom (like many old houses, bathroom is in back of the kitchen).  I checked the pasta, way, way to firm.  So went into use the bathroom, we're talking a minute or so, came back out and the pasta was mush.  I was just furious.  Left it in the strainer until husband woke and came down and asked him to taste it, and I knew he'd agree, trash.  So I started another pot of water boiling and the rest of the bag of the "gourmet" pasta, and, since I had back-up (husband to potty the dog, watch the water if I needed to pee, etc), started over.  I made the pasta and took it to where I thought it was a little too "al dente" and husband agreed with me, just trash the stuff.  If I'd had some eggs in the house I'd have made a fritata, but as it was, just threw it out.  I HATE to throw out food, period.  And this was expensive crap.  Then I grabbed a bag of tried and true, Barilla, and started over.  Now we're talking three times, in a not air conditioned kitchen.  Then my dog is barking her head off.  She isn't a yapper, so I looked out and found a man walking through my yard.  Huh?  He looked sort of like my yard guy, I thought, but Sunday?  Then I heard a power saw and realized ... well, it goes on and on.  Bad morning.  All in all, it's OK, it was just $10 worth of useless flour and water and effort and too much heat in the kitchen.  The yard guys are just taking down a neighbor's tree, that had fallen (and luckily only nicked a gutter, that said neighbor has already told me he would repair).  But just one of those days where all this happened when DH was asleep or up performing his abultions.  One of those days, I guess.


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> lol, no no no no.
> 
> i got it. one little snip with the sterilized cutters and i squuezed it out. a teeny liitle tip of a thorn. then i crazy glued the little flap of skin back down. viola'! i can go back to eating christians.



Gotta love crazy glue. 

I'm listening to the rain and smelling that special fresh air that comes with the rain. We had a backyard party yesterday and today will be spend setting the house to rights. We're supposed to go to a BBQ to celebrate Canada Day but with this rain I'll be surprised if it happens.


----------



## LPBeier

I am reading through this thread and others, catching up on stuff.  Some good stuff everyone!


----------



## babetoo

Kylie1969 said:


> Awww Taxy, that is a shame...has Stirling never had a license?



i had a drivers license but never drove. took lessons, got license and a car. it scares the hell out of me. i start to shake, my mind goes numb and i can't think what i am supposed to do.so best i stay off the roads.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hi everyone 

I have recently got out of bed...Steve is going back to work today so up at 5.0am every morning again 

Today I have to get stuck into the housework and get a few things from the shops

Hope you are all having a nice day/night


----------



## Kylie1969

babetoo said:


> i had a drivers license but never drove. took lessons, got license and a car. it scares the hell out of me. i start to shake, my mind goes numb and i can't think what i am supposed to do.so best i stay off the roads.



Babetoo, you should give it a try 

I was very a bit sceptical at first with driving too...but for me it was more the test, as I dont particularly like tests of any sort!

Actual driving though is wonderful, you just have to be a safe driver and be very alert

I know it is annoying with idiots on the roads but if you drive well and safely you can usually avoid any incidents with bad drivers


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoying sitting with my feet up after a challenging weekend.  We had several caterings, large groups twice a day for 3 days.  Glad our busiest weekend of the year is behind us.


----------



## Dawgluver

Diddly squat.  Floated around the pool for awhile.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am all rugged up on the recliner with the quilt watching Criminal Minds...love that show...but now I have to move sadly as I must get to the shops, need to buy some bits and pieces


----------



## babetoo

goofing off right now. somehow i got involved in cleaning out kitchen cupboards. my gosh there was a lot of stuff i haven't even used. and spices to old to be any good. good feeling though.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm figuring out departure time for taking ol' doggie to the vet for her annual shots at 9 this morning.  I hate being early and having to sit in the waiting room with sometimes rambunctious pets while doggie shivers her brains out.  I'd rather surf DC.

It's so good to have Nurse Ratchett's input on minor health problems.

TL, didn't you have a glass sliver in your foot to contend with lately?  Hope that got settled without the need for Ratchett's hatchet.


----------



## Rocklobster

Getting ready for a hike up to Barron Canyon in Algonquin Park...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I'm figuring out departure time for taking ol' doggie to the vet for her annual shots at 9 this morning.  I hate being early and having to sit in the waiting room with sometimes rambunctious pets while doggie shivers her brains out.  I'd rather surf DC.
> 
> It's so good to have Nurse Ratchett's input on minor health problems.
> 
> TL, didn't you have a glass sliver in your foot to contend with lately?  Hope that got settled without the need for Ratchett's hatchet.



At least my way was a lot quicker then digging at it with wire cutters...


----------



## Katie H

Finished breakfast a little while ago and the daily morning chores.  Gonna be another scorcher so I'm getting ready to go outside to water our veggie plants.  Probably going to be the first of two waterings today.  Have had to water twice per day the last 5 days or so because of the heat and wind.

I noticed yesterday that the bushes near the fence beside the garage are dying.  Glenn hasn't mowed in nearly 3 weeks, the yard is covered with leaves as if it were autumn and the yard is drying up beyond description.  The Japanese beetles, in spite of traps/lures, skeletonized our plum trees so they're looking pretty pitiful.  In the state they're in, along with the drought I wouldn't be surprised if they die, too.

After I water everything, I have a session with Miss Clairol planned.  I'm lookin' a little grey around the gills, so it's time to consult with my very colorful friend.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> I'm figuring out departure time for taking ol' doggie to the vet for her annual shots at 9 this morning.  I hate being early and having to sit in the waiting room with sometimes rambunctious pets while doggie shivers her brains out.  I'd rather surf DC.
> 
> It's so good to have Nurse Ratchett's input on minor health problems.
> 
> TL, didn't you have a glass sliver in your foot to contend with lately?  Hope that got settled without the need for Ratchett's hatchet.


Yes, I had several glass splinters and got all but one of them out. I think I will be showing up at my doctor's walk in clinic. I hate going to her walk in clinic because it's from 08h00 - 09h00 and "in town". That means I either leave the house at 06h30 or deal with rush hour traffic. Have I mentioned that I'm not a morning person? Taking the bus isn't really an option, because I have osteoporosis and need a seat on the bus. I just don't look old enough for people to give me a seat.


----------



## Alix

Spent the early morning out on the deck with my coffee and kindle. What a gorgeous day! Cooling off a bit before I jump in the shower, checking out the posts and email. Got some salmon brining for the smoker later and going to do a run to the produce market later.


----------



## babetoo

trying to decide which chores are pressing and which can wait. slow starter today.


----------



## tinlizzie

The vet gave doggie all her shots plus drawing blood, a fecal sample, and clipping her nails.  Lots of quivering on her part, but not a sound.  She's such a good girl...not for the first time was I thinking that she's a better dog than I am dog owner.  We get along well, but it's pretty clear to me after nearly two years now that I am more of a cat person.  For her part, she's very patient with my two 5-year old indoor cats (and me).  I'm not sorry I adopted her because she gives the 'beware of dog' sign on my fence meaning by barking at passers-by, but it seems that we'll just be housemates.


----------



## Alix

Cake is cooling. I've got the butter softening to make the buttercream soon. Salmon is smoking and making the neighbourhood smell delicious. Its clouded over a a bit now so I'm doing a run through DC and FB and then going for a power nap before I change out the chips in the smoker again.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just had breakfast and driven hubby up to the bus stop for work, then rushed back here to our nice warm home, it is freezing out there this morning


----------



## Cheryl J

Just brought the ice chest in from the front yard - yard maintenance guys were updating some landscaping for me today so I had the cooler filled with plenty of cold bottled water for them to stay hydrated.  Next week when they finish up I'll have some homemade oatmeal raisin cookies for them as well.  They work so hard and I appreciate them so much.


----------



## babetoo

done, just dinner and t.v. and my book now.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been doing lots of housework today and in between watching some episodes of Criminal Minds...love that show


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> done, just dinner and t.v. and my book now.


 

So you've finally knitted your fingers right down to a nub?  Bet your knitting needles are still smoking.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm unpacking more stuff that I've moved from the farm. I'm sooooo tired of moving stuff. But, the farmhouse is almost empty (read that: of the stuff I wanted to move back to the City). After that, I have to run some errands--not looking forward to that--Volvos don't have great A/C...but they do have great heaters in the winter (which is what I keep telling myself when I'm cursing the lousy A/C).


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to decide what my priorities are for today since I am way behind after being sick all weekend.

I am doing a couple of cake classes tomorrow, my regular with my teen girls, and they are helping me with a session for some pre-teens.  So, prepping for that is essential - make frosting, gum paste, fondant, make sure my kit is ready to go.

The cleaning ladies are coming in the morning so I need to get rid of the clutter and I must go shopping as I haven't felt up to it.

Finally, I have been wanting to make myself a dress so I would like to go through my patterns and material to figure out what I want to make.

There are many other things but I think these top the list!


----------



## babetoo

putting a month's worth of groceries away. of course i take frequent breaks. always so satisfying when i am finished.


----------



## simonbaker

Kicking back in my recliner watching Dr. Oz.  When the daughter gets home from babysitting plans to go to the pool & cool off from this miserably hot, hot day.


----------



## Addie

Watching the men's trial for the Olympics. I am getting impatient for them to start. 

Have any of you had carpal syndrome? I have had a growth on my wrist for about two months. It never bothered me, so I didn't worry about it. Now today it started to give me some real pain. I am going to have it checked. But I am think it may be carpal syndrone. Just what I need. Something else to go wrong with my body. I don't think I am goiing to win this battle. I am running out of parts that can go wrong.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am just about to head over to mums for a coffee and a chat 

Then I have a few things to do so I will be out and about for awhile!

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/evening


----------



## blissful

I seared some blade roast this AM when it was still only 83 degrees out, put it in the crock pot for sandwiches later, which turned out good.
Then picked garlic until I had a blister, looked for band-aids, none in the right size. Then washed the red quilt in the new pool (ha ha) it's only 1 foot deep and the directions on the pool said 'no diving'........shoot, no diving for me. 
Put new water in it and started washing the white quilt. It's going to soak overnight. More garlic to string up tonight. It's crazy hot here, I want snow now.


----------



## taxlady

I took the bus to the local walk in clinic. I waited in line for 10-15 minutes. When I got to the front of the line, the receptionist put out a sign that there would be no more walk ins taken until tomorrow at 07h30.

I phoned two other walk in clinics. One was already full up for the day. The one that is further away said to get there by 17h30. It was 16h10. I took a taxi and done by 17h30. The doctor was very nice. He said that my arm (and a groin pain) were inflammations. After asking how my stomach was for medications and being told "cast iron", he gave me a 'script for Voltaren. He had a look at the foot with the tiny, invisible, glass splinter. He couldn't find it. He said to soak my foot in hot water every day and it should come out by itself. If it didn't come out within two weeks, have it looked at again. He said the pain could be from the little flap of skin. Maybe it already came out by itself and it is just that little flap of skin. It doesn't hurt nearly as often as it did.

I didn't feel like trying to cook one handed. I was at the nearby pharmacy and saw the sign, "Jade Palace". I phoned Stirling and asked how he felt about going to Jade Palace for supper. We had a very enjoyable Chinese meal with Tsing Tao. Then, a nice, short walk home.


----------



## simonbaker

Had an enjoyable evening in the pool. Dh, the daughter, & the neighbors & their 3 kids all went to the pool together.  Great way to cool off.  Just got out of the shower & am relaxing in my recliner getting caught up on DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ripping tape off Shrek...muahahahahahaha!


----------



## taxlady

Relaxing with a glass of wine.

That Voltaren seems to work. It's been about five hours since I took the first one and my arm is already beginning to hurt less.


----------



## LPBeier

Making supplies for tomorrow's cake decorating with our youth group.

I think I am going to run out of icing sugar though.....I am glad I gave up eating all the icing and decorating products (fondant, gum paste, etc.) They are all pure sugar.  I swear I get a buzz of the powdered sugar as it flies into the air!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Relaxing with a glass of wine.
> 
> That Voltaren seems to work. It's been about five hours since I took the first one and my arm is already beginning to hurt less.



Glad to hear it helps.  Doesn't seem to work on me.  But I can't have the wine "chaser"


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ripping tape off Shrek...muahahahahahaha!



ROFL


----------



## tinlizzie

On this Fourth of July holiday here in the States, here is what passes for a news item:  a Wisconsinite has carved Mount Rushmore in cheddar cheese.  Mr. Lincoln's bushy eyebrows were hardest to do.  

He calls it, "My country 'tis of cheese."


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ripping tape off Shrek...muahahahahahaha!


 
That sounds like fun. 

I made the potato salad last night. Son #1 was here and took it to my daughter's house for me. I am still in the learning process with my scooter and didn't trust myself transporting it. 

Son #3 called me. His wife doesn't have a paddle for her KA and is making frosting. Can she use the whip? Yes. And I told him I have an extra paddle and bowl she can have. So he will be by Friday night to bring me my farm fresh eggs and pick up the paddle and bowl. Over the years I have been collecting extra parts to my KA. Having three bowls is more than enough. 

And one more thing.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL AMERICANS AND NON-AMERICANS. Today is your day.


----------



## babetoo

i have to portion out chicken and ribs for the freezer. may make cookies, may not. family all going to hear grandson's band play. i don't dig a two hour wait in the heat for 15 min. of music. getting old. the overcast weather sucks the energy right out of me.


----------



## Alix

Addie said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL AMERICANS AND NON-AMERICANS. Today is your day.



My birthday is in Feb.  Teasing you Addie. Its lovely of you to include us in your well wishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching Shrek get thinner...he's lost another few pounds and is down to 200...I'm going to have to slow this up before i have to buy him a complete new wardrobe.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been grocery shopping this morning and now just chilling out


----------



## Cindercat

Addie said:
			
		

> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL AMERICANS AND NON-AMERICANS. Today is your day.



Thanks, Addie! It actually is my birthday today. I spent the day with my parents.  Took them (& 2 wheelchairs & a walker) to see "Brave" then to Olive Garden for lunch. By the time we got home we were stuffed & ready for a nap. An evening of TV fireworks, a little reading,  then I'll be off to bed. Hope everyone stayed cool today (warm for you, Kylie). :grin:


----------



## Dawgluver

Cindercat said:
			
		

> Thanks, Addie! It actually is my birthday today. I spent the day with my parents.  Took them (& 2 wheelchairs & a walker) to see "Brave" then to Olive Garden for lunch. By the time we got home we were stuffed & ready for a nap. An evening of TV fireworks, a little reading,  then I'll be off to bed. Hope everyone stayed cool today (warm for you, Kylie). :grin:



Happy Birthday Cindercat!  Bless you for taking good care of the 'rents!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> My birthday is in Feb.  Teasing you Addie. Its lovely of you to include us in your well wishes.


 
My favorite thing about today is when our news station show our new citizens taking their oath. So many of them have tears running down their cheeks. I have been to a couple of swearing in ceremonies at Fanueil Hall. It always brings tears to my eyes. They also hold a ceremony on the USS Constitution. (Old Ironsides) 

Wasn't July 1st Canada Day?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heading to bed, early start in the morning.


----------



## LPBeier

I am cleaning up from my day of teaching.

I had 5 10 - 12 year olds and 2 leaders for cupcake decorating from 1:30 to 3:00, then got cleaned up for my regular students at 3:30.  We did roses today and these two young women (going into grade 11) show their teacher up by a mile (and there teacher is grinning from ear to ear).  Fondant roses can be tricky the first time and theirs were gorgeous!

Next I will be putting my feet up and watching "Independance Day".  Very appropriate for the day! 

Oh, my house got cleaned for me this morning too so it was a banner day


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Wasn't July 1st Canada Day?


Yep, we may be younger than you Americans, but we get to celebrate first!


----------



## Cheryl J

I was going to walk to the end of the street and see if I could see any fireworks they have going on out at the fairgrounds, but couldn't get past the front porch and the beautiful sunset this evening.  So I took a few pics and just came in and uploaded a few. Better than fireworks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I was going to walk to the end of the street and see if I could see any fireworks they have going on out at the fairgrounds, but couldn't get past the front porch and the beautiful sunset this evening.  So I took a few pics and just came in and uploaded a few. Better than fireworks.



Very nice, thanks for sharing.

I barely woke up during the Mall Fireworks show,  but at about 12:30 there was a very loud one just outside that woke me for about an hour.  Headed into work early so I can take Shrek to his appointment later this morning.


----------



## simonbaker

Cindercat said:


> Thanks, Addie! It actually is my birthday today. I spent the day with my parents. Took them (& 2 wheelchairs & a walker) to see "Brave" then to Olive Garden for lunch. By the time we got home we were stuffed & ready for a nap. An evening of TV fireworks, a little reading, then I'll be off to bed. Hope everyone stayed cool today (warm for you, Kylie). :grin:


Happy Birthday Cindercat!!


----------



## simonbaker

We had a 4th of july party at our house yesterday. We had it mostly outside & it was incredibly hot, 107F, but there was always a nice breeze once in awhile.  Good food, good friends made to be a greatr afternoon. Drove down to fairgrounds to see the fireworks later.


----------



## buckytom

i'm trying to motivate myself into going out in this 95 degree heat and do some gardening and clean the pool.

dw went to a friend's house with the boy for the afternoon, so i have the rest of the day to myself. i could just realx, but it's july already and i've yet to get the cuke trellis built and the cuke seedlings in the ground, as well as get all of the herbs into the raised herb bed.

does work ever end?


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm trying to motivate myself into going out in this 95 degree heat and do some gardening and clean the pool.
> 
> dw went to a friend's house with the boy for the afternoon, so i have the rest of the day to myself. i could just realx, but it's july already and i've yet to get the cuke trellis built and the cuke seedlings in the ground, as well as get all of the herbs into the raised herb bed.
> 
> does work ever end?


 
A man's work is from sun to sun. A woman's work is never done.


----------



## buckytom

lol, you don't know my wife, addie. she's got banker's hours.

on a federal holiday.


----------



## tinlizzie

buckytom said:


> it must be nice to be able to grow your own pineapple, tl. doesn't it take a pretty long time (or so i've heard)?


 
Yesterday I put the top inch of the fruit with the spikey crown into a pot of dirt, covered the fruit part with soil, so here goes -- that last one was just the top from a grocery-store pineapple and took several years.  It's really not worth the effort, just the novelty of it.  Dawgluver's mention (thank you, Dawg) of her friend in Mexico who grows them was encouraging.

I had a couple of coconut palms in my previous yard.  They produced coconuts, which was also a novelty to me, but the effort to get the coconut out!  I used a meat cleaver with a cement patio underneath - it's a wonder I didn't chop something off besides the coconut husk - to get at that $1.50 little nut. 

I'm in the house cooling off after some yard work and hoping for a rain shower.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> ...I had a couple of coconut palms in my previous yard.  They produced coconuts, which was also a novelty to me, but the effort to get the coconut out!  I used a meat cleaver with a cement patio underneath - it's a wonder I didn't chop something off besides the coconut husk - to get at that $1.50 little nut...



In Aruba last winter, our grand kids gathered up a couple of coconuts.  A worker doing some landscaping with a machete peeled back the outer husk and the inner nut so they could drink the coconut water.  It was a big hit.


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> In Aruba last winter, our grand kids gathered up a couple of coconuts. A worker doing some landscaping with a machete peeled back the outer husk and the inner nut so they could drink the coconut water. It was a big hit.


 
I've seen pictures of those guys who brazenly hold the green coconut in one hand and whack the top of the coconut off with a machete.  Crikey!  Surely that's impossible when the husk is brown and toughened up.

I wonder if there is coconut meat inside at that "young" stage.


----------



## buckytom

oops, i think we have some quotation issues.

i've always been amazed at the guys in tropical climes that open a coconut on a simple metal spike stuck in the ground. they impale it on the spike, twist, do it again, twist, and the husk peels away. easy peasy.


----------



## Cindercat

Owwwww! Sciatica is killing me! Woke up with severe pain in the middle of the night. Can't find a comfortable position laying down. Sitting intensifies the pain & adds a touch of nausea. Walking or bending over the sink helps with the pain a little so I've been doing that occasionally.  Ibuprofen, Biofreeze, ice pack, pelvic exercises, 2 sessions with my Tens unit - none gave any significant relief. I finally remembered I had some Ultracet. That took the edge off but not enough that I can function. Simon the cat tries to make me feel better by smuggling up to me but I can't stay still very long. As I'm writing I felt a disk move a few minutes ago & the pain is letting up a bit. I still have to come up with an excuse not to go to Mom & Dad's for our Thursday night movie. I don't want them to know I hurt today because they'll feel guilty about me lugging the wheelchairs yesterday. I'll take some more Ultracet in an hour & maybe I'll be able to sleep & come up with an excuse later.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> I've seen pictures of those guys who brazenly hold the green coconut in one hand and whack the top of the coconut off with a machete.  Crikey!  Surely that's impossible when the husk is brown and toughened up.
> 
> I wonder if there is coconut meat inside at that "young" stage.



The 'hairy' hard brown shell is inside the light green outer husk with fiberous material between.


----------



## tinlizzie

Nice graphics.  Thanks, Andy M.  The coconuts I had to work with were the ones that fell from the trees -- no way am I gonna shinny up a palm tree -- and had really tough brown outer husks.  And the little hairy nut that was the prize was usually cracked by the time I got the husk off and all the water leaked onto the cement.  The meat was good, but I shoulda left it to the pros.


----------



## taxlady

I have been led to believe that people in places that grow coconuts call the hard white meat copra and don't eat that - it's dried up coconut meat. The fresh coconut meat is soft and can be scooped out of the shell with a spoon.


----------



## LPBeier

Cindercat said:


> Owwwww! Sciatica is killing me! Woke up with severe pain in the middle of the night. Can't find a comfortable position laying down. Sitting intensifies the pain & adds a touch of nausea. Walking or bending over the sink helps with the pain a little so I've been doing that occasionally.


Cindercat, I know exactly how you feel.  I get Sciatica on both sides (thankfully never both at once).  I still think that the pain I have now is sciatica but the doctors say no...they just don't know what it is.  But I have all the same symptoms you mentioned and that I have previously had.  

Take care, and I am sure your parents will understand if you just tell them you are a bit tired and sore.  I will be thinking of you!


----------



## babetoo

few chores, did my nails, now i am going to take a shower and call it a day. dinner is in the crock pot. all is well, if a bit boring/


----------



## buckytom

ok, got the herbs done.

i now have rosemary, sage, pineapple sage, italian flat leaf parsley, english thyme, lemon thyme, greek oregano, garlc chives, and sweet basil.

the cukes will have to wait. i'm tired. time to rinse ofc the dirt and pass out in the pool.


----------



## simonbaker

Picked up a beef roast at the grocery store, put it on the grill to sear it off, put a few baked potatoes in with some corn on the cob.  Picked up a srawberry/ruhbarb pie with some lemon/berry sherbet for dessert.  The neighbors lost their AC this week so plans to invite them over too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Not a good night last night 

At about 9pm Steve started getting those really bad pains in his stomach again. After a couple of hours of walking around the house, we propped up on the recliners with a quilt, tried everything but his pain got worse, so off we went to the hospital again

We got there at about 12.30am and luckily only had to wait about 30 minutes as Steve was in really bad pain, I felt so bad for him 

They were doing all these tests and they gave him 2 shots of Morphine to try to settle the pain.

The doctor and the nurse both said he should of had this looked at since he has had it happen so many times, I did tell them I tried to get Steve to go and have an endoscopy.

This time, we will be finding out exactly what is wrong!

The nurse said he will be at the hospital all night so I left the hospital at about 2.30am this morning. 

I did not go until I could see the morphine working and he was drifting in and out of sleep.

I came home and managed to get about 2.5 hours sleep. I then went back this morning and stayed there for about 1.5 hours but have come home again.

Steve is drifting in and out of sleep and I was just basically sitting there in the dark falling asleep on the chair, so we thought it best I come home and wait for a phone call.

I just had to see him again first thing this morning.

They gave him more morphine overnight and his pain has gone from a 9 to a 3 out of 10 Steve says. He is still feeling pain and discomfort and they have offered him more morphine when I was there this morning but he preferred not to take it as it makes him feel really numb and awful.

He has had some urine tests, some blood tests and he has been fasting.

When I got there this morning, he was still waiting on an ultrasound.

At least this time they will hopefully get to the bottom of this and work out what the problem is. They are at least doing x rays and ultrasounds this time, which is great! It is free too since it is a public hospital 

The doctor has said it could be anything, even could be gallstones or an ulcer, of which I told Steve ages ago, could be the issue

I feel like a zombie, dying for some sleep


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Sweetie, how awful!  Hoping for some relief, good news, and sleep for you!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh Sweetie, how awful!  Hoping for some relief, good news, and sleep for you!


What she said.


----------



## buckytom

and one more.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh no, Kylie.....thoughts and prayers going out for you both.  Be sure to keep us informed when you're able.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Zhizara

tinlizzie said:


> it must be nice to be able to grow your own pineapple, tl. doesn't it take a pretty long time (or so i've heard)?
> 
> Yesterday I put the top inch of the fruit with the spikey crown into a pot of dirt, covered the fruit part with soil, so here goes -- that last one was just the top from a grocery-store pineapple and took several years.  It's really not worth the effort, just the novelty of it.  Dawgluver's mention (thank you, Dawg) of her friend in Mexico who grows them was encouraging.
> 
> I had a couple of coconut palms in my previous yard.  They produced coconuts, which was also a novelty to me, but the effort to get the coconut out!  I used a meat cleaver with a cement patio underneath - it's a wonder I didn't chop something off besides the coconut husk - to get at that $1.50 little nut.
> 
> I'm in the house cooling off after some yard work and hoping for a rain shower.



For coconuts, I use a large clean nail and hammer to pierce a couple of holes in the top, pour off the milk (to drink) and use the hammer to gently (!) crack the shell so I can get the meat out.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Not a good night last night
> 
> At about 9pm Steve started getting those really bad pains in his stomach again. After a couple of hours of walking around the house, we propped up on the recliners with a quilt, tried everything but his pain got worse, so off we went to the hospital again
> 
> We got there at about 12.30am and luckily only had to wait about 30 minutes as Steve was in really bad pain, I felt so bad for him
> 
> They were doing all these tests and they gave him 2 shots of Morphine to try to settle the pain.
> 
> The doctor and the nurse both said he should of had this looked at since he has had it happen so many times, I did tell them I tried to get Steve to go and have an endoscopy.
> 
> This time, we will be finding out exactly what is wrong!
> 
> The nurse said he will be at the hospital all night so I left the hospital at about 2.30am this morning.
> 
> I did not go until I could see the morphine working and he was drifting in and out of sleep.
> 
> I came home and managed to get about 2.5 hours sleep. I then went back this morning and stayed there for about 1.5 hours but have come home again.
> 
> Steve is drifting in and out of sleep and I was just basically sitting there in the dark falling asleep on the chair, so we thought it best I come home and wait for a phone call.
> 
> I just had to see him again first thing this morning.
> 
> They gave him more morphine overnight and his pain has gone from a 9 to a 3 out of 10 Steve says. He is still feeling pain and discomfort and they have offered him more morphine when I was there this morning but he preferred not to take it as it makes him feel really numb and awful.
> 
> He has had some urine tests, some blood tests and he has been fasting.
> 
> When I got there this morning, he was still waiting on an ultrasound.
> 
> At least this time they will hopefully get to the bottom of this and work out what the problem is. They are at least doing x rays and ultrasounds this time, which is great! It is free too since it is a public hospital
> 
> The doctor has said it could be anything, even could be gallstones or an ulcer, of which I told Steve ages ago, could be the issue
> 
> I feel like a zombie, dying for some sleep


Hope & pray the doctors can get to the bottom of steve's issues. Just remember to take care of yourself too.  Do not run yourself down as it will begin to compromise your health.  Take care!


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie, I'm glad you got him to the hospital.  They'll take good care of him.

Make sure you take care of yourself as well.  You need your strength.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much for your lovely words and thoughts guys 

I went and collected Steve from the hospital at about 11am. I called the hospital and they let me talk to Steve, he told me I could come at about 11am 

Steve has to have his gall bladder removed 

The ultrasound revealed that he has heaps of gallstones in his gall bladder so the doctor thought it best and easier to remove the whole thing 

We have to cut out on a lot of fried or deep fried foods too...which doesn't bother me as we never used to deep fry foods till we bought our deep fryer....so back to oven chips for us 

We stopped off at the chemist and I got some tablets that the doctor suggested Steve have if he gets the pain again before his operation, which will be day surgery we think, it is Outpatient.

The hospital will be phoning us with a day and date.

So Steve is home now and we are just relaxing and having some lunch, then I think a little nap for the both of us later

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Kylie, you just knew it was something like that!  Thankful that Steve got the right diagnosis, you get him back, and the pain will soon be gone.  Please keep us posted!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you DL 

Yes we are so pleased that we now know what it is as he had these pains about 4 or 5 times in just over a year, I knew something wasn't right 

Steve will have to take a week off work apparently after the operation to recover, I will have to be Nurse Kylie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely words and thoughts guys
> 
> I went and collected Steve from the hospital at about 11am. I called the hospital and they let me talk to Steve, he told me I could come at about 11am
> 
> Steve has to have his gall bladder removed
> 
> The ultrasound revealed that he has heaps of gallstones in his gall bladder so the doctor thought it best and easier to remove the whole thing
> 
> We have to cut out on a lot of fried or deep fried foods too...which doesn't bother me as we never used to deep fry foods till we bought our deep fryer....so back to oven chips for us
> 
> We stopped off at the chemist and I got some tablets that the doctor suggested Steve have if he gets the pain again before his operation, which will be day surgery we think, it is Outpatient.
> 
> The hospital will be phoning us with a day and date.
> 
> So Steve is home now and we are just relaxing and having some lunch, then I think a little nap for the both of us later
> 
> Thanks again everyone



I'm glad things have worked out, the worst part is not knowing.  Take care, both of you!


----------



## buckytom

steve will have no gaul bladder?

that's horrible. now he can't eat ancient french food... 

(sorry about the history joke, but i hope a bunch of university nerds are snickering.... alone.)


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read that you have a solution to the pain.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks guys, your words are much appreciated 

Tom...LOL...yes, no more french food for Steve


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm trying to convince my brain that it wants to go to sleep.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> For coconuts, I use a large clean nail and hammer to pierce a couple of holes in the top, pour off the milk (to drink) and use the hammer to gently (!) crack the shell so I can get the meat out.


 
Heat the coconut in the oven. It forces the meat of the nut away from the husk and is easier to remove. Just make sure you have punched those holes in the top or the nut may explode.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a nap on the recliners this afternoon, all rugged up, it was nice, although I thin it has made us even more tired now 

Early night for us I think, I am sure we wil be feel refreshed and a lot better in the morning 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## Addie

I am in a quandry. Son #3 is out of state at a conference and is flying home today. When he lands, hewill be coming here to pick up the paddle and bowl for his wife's KA. The problem is I don't know what time and I am supposed to go into Boston for preop blood work. I am going to cancel and set it up for Monday or later today down at the health clinic here in Eastie. It all depends what time he arrives. And I have no way of contacting him. This really screws up my day and plans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Leave the bowl and paddle on the counter with a note telling him you are sorry you missed him, but you had a better offer with a guy with more money, so you have run off for the blood test...


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> I have been led to believe that people in places that grow coconuts call the hard white meat copra and don't eat that - it's dried up coconut meat.


 
Seems like I recall a movie referring to 1700's European ships returning from the tropics carrying a cargo of breadfruit trees and copra - maybe Mutiny on the Bounty.  I'll have to check with Capt. Bligh.


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you DL
> 
> Yes we are so pleased that we now know what it is as he had these pains about 4 or 5 times in just over a year, I knew something wasn't right
> 
> Steve will have to take a week off work apparently after the operation to recover, I will have to be Nurse Kylie


 
Sounds as though he will be in very good hands.  Meanwhile, perhaps Nurse Kylie should self-medicate with some favorite chocolates.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Leave the bowl and paddle on the counter with a note telling him you are sorry you missed him, but you had a better offer with a guy with more money, so you have run off for the blood test...


 
 Thank you for starting my day off with a good belly laugh.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie my thoghts and prayers are with you both.

We are going across the river to our doctor's office and having some fun going. Our regular route while the gps tries desperately to turn us back to its route which takes twice as long! LOL!!!


----------



## babetoo

whoopee! gonna mop the kitchen and bathroom. a really bright note. my babies are coming over today. haven't seen them lately, swimming lessons, trips to sea world etc, have kept them busy. have their favorite snacks on hand. lilly loves raspberries and so she shall have some.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> whoopee! gonna mop the kitchen and bathroom. a really bright note. my babies are coming over today. haven't seen them lately, swimming lessons, trips to sea world etc, have kept them busy. have their favorite snacks on hand. lilly loves raspberries and so she shall have some.


 
Gee, houswork, huh? How exciting. I am sitting here trying to decide should I go downstairs and sit on the patio and do some sewing, or stay in and clean the kitchen. Decisions, decisions, decions.


----------



## leasingthisspace

Addie said:
			
		

> Heat the coconut in the oven. It forces the meat of the nut away from the husk and is easier to remove. Just make sure you have punched those holes in the top or the nut may explode.



I never knew how to get it out easy. Thanks.


----------



## taxlady

I'm walking around the house in my new sandals. I want to break them in. I really lucked out. I found a pair that are comfortable at the first place I looked. They were even on sale. I have bunions and wide feet. It is really hard to find shoes that fit comfortably. I's a bit easier in the States.


----------



## Addie

leasingthisspace said:


> I never knew how to get it out easy. Thanks.


 
My pleasure. You will notice that around the edges, a space appears between the shell and the meat when you heat it. The shell expands outward and the meat shrinks. I just hope you won't miss using those curse words.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm walking around the house in my new sandals. I want to break them in. I really lucked out. I found a pair that are comfortable at the first place I looked. They were even on sale. I have bunions and wide feet. It is really hard to find shoes that fit comfortably. I's a bit easier in the States.


 
I take a 5EEE. And I can only wear flat shoes. I don't know which I hate the most. Buying shoes or a coat. At 4'8" tall it is like buying a heavy gown.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing after the pool. Just ordered a pizza, waiting for delivery. Plans to visit mom tomorrow. Will sleep good tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I take a 5EEE. And I can only wear flat shoes. I don't know which I hate the most. Buying shoes or a coat. At 4'8" tall it is like buying a heavy gown.


Yikes! My sympathies.

The shoes have to be worse. You could conceivably get a dressmaker to make you a coat.

Stirling wears 11 1/2 EEE. We have finally accepted the fact that a pair of shoes is going to cost about $200.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Kylie my thoghts and prayers are with you both.
> 
> We are going across the river to our doctor's office and having some fun going. Our regular route while the gps tries desperately to turn us back to its route which takes twice as long! LOL!!!



The GPS kept asking us to do u-turns....even when we actually arrived at our destination!  

The trip was worth it!  All tests show that my back/side pain is no longer to do with my kidneys and is not internal in any way.  This means I can cancel two specialist appointments and no more tests. Instead I am going to go back to my physiotherapist because even thought the xrays showed no new fractures in my back, there is definitely something going on there.  

Similarly for my throat, it is not cancer and is not a flap of tissue that needs surgery.  It is a combination of previous scar tissue and drainage from my sinuses.  I already have an appointment with my ENT in September so we leave it there and I just continue on eating what I can and adding supplements.

My breathing test was 50/50 good and bad, but I will deal with it with my Respireologist next week.  Mostly it is good, but we need to keep it that way.

The best part of all was when she told me I got a wonderful review from the people at the pain clinic.  They said that I was really eager to learn and put things into practice and even under hard conditions I went in positively.  This means a lot but even more when my doctor seemed so proud telling me this.  We have been together for 31 years (I was one of her first patients on her first day in practice) and have seen the good the bad and the ugly together.

I am still in pain and still uncomfortable with my throat but it is much easier to take without the unknown!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am going to bed early tonight, try to sleep all night, sleep in an extra two hours and then head into work for a 4 hour shift.  Shrek will be going to the music shop by himself (I know I'm either brave or a sucker), it will be his first outing by himself since June 4th.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I am going to bed early tonight, try to sleep all night, sleep in an extra two hours and then head into work for a 4 hour shift.  Shrek will be going to the music shop by himself (I know I'm either brave or a sucker), it will be his first outing by himself since June 4th.



Hope you get some sleep, PF, you sure deserve it!

Go Shrek!  We need to attach a Shrek-cam to assure his progress and safety!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you get some sleep, PF, you sure deserve it!
> 
> Go Shrek!  We need to attach a Shrek-cam to assure his progress and safety!



LOL!  

He can't lift anything more the 20 pounds for at least another month...so maybe he won't buy any amps or a Baby Grand...


----------



## Kylie1969

Morning guys 

Well Steve and I had a very early night last night, it was about 7.45pm that we went to bed.

We got 10 hours sleep 

Both feeling a lot better after a really good sleep YAY and Steve feels okay, he is just very tender around the gall bladder where they prodded him bith the doctors and the ultrasound

We have been out in the garden fertilising all our plants and doing a bit of weeding...all those pesky Winter weeds 

Also got loads of oranges and lemons off the trees and now about to go for a walk to the garden centre for some things!

It is a lovely sunny day here, perfect for a walk 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're both feeling better, Kylie!


----------



## LPBeier

Glad you both were able to sleep, Kylie.  That can make all the difference in the world!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much DL and LP 

I feel human again


----------



## taxlady

Kylie, glad to read that you are feeling human again.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Kylie my thoghts and prayers are with you both.
> 
> Thanks so much LP





tinlizzie said:


> Sounds as though he will be in very good hands.  Meanwhile, perhaps Nurse Kylie should self-medicate with some favorite chocolates.



Thanks heaps Lizzie, chocolate sounds like very good medication indeed


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Kylie, glad to read that you are feeling human again.



Thank you so much Taxy 

I feel in such a better frame of mind today


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am going to bed early tonight, try to sleep all night, sleep in an extra two hours and then head into work for a 4 hour shift.  Shrek will be going to the music shop by himself (I know I'm either brave or a sucker), it will be his first outing by himself since June 4th.



Thought you were going to bed early, PF!  Sweet dreams.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yikes! My sympathies.
> 
> The shoes have to be worse. You could conceivably get a dressmaker to make you a coat.
> 
> Stirling wears 11 1/2 EEE. We have finally accepted the fact that a pair of shoes is going to cost about $200.


 
When I can find them I pay anywhere from $90.00 to $125.00 With the winter coat? I got lucky one day. My daughter took me to Burlington Coat and we found on the rack a reversible coat, nylon, rain proof on the inside, and a faux fur that looks like snow leopard, on the outside. And for only $60.00. And it is washable. I look like a snow bunny in it. But it is so warm. I don't even have to wear a sweatewr under it. I love it! My daughter washed it on gentle and dried it on air. It came out like new. You can bet I am taking real good care of this one. The sleeves even fold back enough so they are the right length for me. I am on my fourth year with it.


----------



## Claire

Sweating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thought you were going to bed early, PF!  Sweet dreams.



Early for a Friday Night!


----------



## Rocklobster

Getting ready to go into town. I've got a leaky toilet at the house. I have to get some materials to go and repair the flange, level the floor a bit and re install the crapper. What a way to spend a day off. Then, off to play a wedding tonight.....


----------



## buckytom

i'm still chuckling from a fast one i pulled on some dumb, young musclehead who was driving a little too aggressively in a construction zone on a busy saturday afternoon.

i took my boy out for lunch today to let dw rest since she's sick, and as we were awkwardly trying to pull out of the parking lot through some road construction, a young guy in a souped up p.o.s. honda came screaming out of an adjacent parking lot, cutting me off to take advantage of the people in the main road who were being polite and holding back to let me out.

i honked at him, to which he replied by flipping the bird out his window.

because of traffic, i happened to catch up to the kid a few seconds later. as i sat behind him, the little jerk was looking at me in his rear view mirror, animatedly saying things at me and making lots of "tough guy"gestures.

as the traffic began to move and he was still shouting something at me, i gestured for him to pull over to discuss the situation.

lol, the idiot obliged and pulled over. as he hopped out of his car, i drove right by him smiling and waving to the dumbass. 

it only took him a second or three to figure out that he'd been had, so he came screaming up behind me, riding so close to my bumper that i could barely see him behind my truck in the mirrors.

hmm, a rear end collision between a truck and a teeny honda. i'm betting on the back of my truck.

anywho, he followed me to the deli where i picked up lunch for dw, and as i got out of my truck -initially telling my son to stay inside, i guess he thought better to get in a fight with someone twice his age and size., so he just drove off cursing all the way.

i'm glad my son was with me so he was able to see how to handle some idiot suffering from road rage.

after last night and this afternoon, i sure hope this isn't indicative of the intelligence of today's young men. too much time in the gym, not enough in the library.


----------



## Addie

A great lesson for your son bt. I love the part where you had him pull over and whizzed past him. 

How come I miss all the good ones?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

I have just recently got up after a lovely sleep!

Today I have a heap of ironing to do  We are also going to make some pasties with puff pastry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We have to fertislise the back garden this morning and apply some weed and feed on our lawns

We are then going to go for a walk through Cobbler Creek, lovely place for a walk 

Hope you guys are all enjoying your day/night


----------



## Alix

I'm home from work, sitting watching the football game with my DH. I'm going to go sit outside in the sunshine pretty soon, but for now, cooling off is the important piece.


----------



## LPBeier

BT - AWESOME! 

Kylie, I am glad you had another good sleep - it makes all the difference in the world.  Your walk sounds great - a nice end to the day!

I am flat on my back thanks to forgetting I was getting into MY passenger seat and not DH's.  His car (an Aveo) is just the right height for me to get in and out of.  Mine is a Sunfire (was my Dad's car) and much lower.  I got in and pow hit the seat hard wrenching my already painful back. 

Thank goodness for my netbook!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting in front of the computer watching the 2012 New Years Eve Concert of the Vienna Symphonic Orchestra. And at the same time I am working on my embroidery project. Son #1 was here for a short time, so I put the concert on pause. Not his music. It is a nice quiet day for me.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Watching Star Trek: TNG


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson (10) just went home after being with us for a few days. Gosh, the house is so quiet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Put the rotisserie chicken carcass in the CP to make stock.  I will have to go out in this obnoxious heat at some point to water the tomatoes and stuff.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Stirling to get ready for a party for a friend's birthday. It's my sister's birthday too. I left a greeting on her answering machine and sent her an e-card.


----------



## babetoo

everything i tried to do today went awry. to hot to re- pot plants. no manual for new cat tree. i am locked out of my e-mail for fourteen hours. maybe i should just go to bed before i blow something up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How did you get locked out of your e-mail???


----------



## Kylie1969

Taxy, Happy Birthday for your sister, hope she had a wonderful day 

Babetoo, hoping your day gets better 

LP, sorry to hear you have hurt your back, it sounds like you were already in pain 

Addie, your day sounds lovely 

Dave, hope you enjoyed your Star Trek 

I got all the ironing done, we made some lovely pasties and our walk was wonderful


----------



## LPBeier

I can't sleep so I am in my Dad's Lift chair/recliner doing some cake sketches. 

I am attending a cake conference in September and need to supply a display cake, cupcakes and some sugar work. It isn't a competition, but wedding planners, brides, companies all attend and it is good for business (yes I know I am supposed to be retired)


----------



## Kylie1969

The cake conference sounds great LP 

It should be very interesting for you


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> I am sitting in front of the computer watching the 2012 New Years Eve Concert of the Vienna Symphonic Orchestra. And at the same time I am working on my embroidery project. Son #1 was here for a short time, so I put the concert on pause. Not his music. It is a nice quiet day for me.


 
UPDATE - I sat here for four hours. I first listened to the 2012 concert, then an hour of the Vienna Boys Choir. Then two more hours of different pieces of music. It was the most restful day I have had in a long time. I got a lot done on the piece of embroidery I am presently working on. I just might do it again today. The only reason I stopped was because my spine was beginning to hurt. I think I will have Son #1 hook up my computer to my large screen TV. He has been trying to talk me into it for a couple of months now. Sounds like a good idea. 

Today, I will wait to see if Son #3 shows up.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> everything i tried to do today went awry. to hot to re- pot plants. no manual for new cat tree. i am locked out of my e-mail for fourteen hours. maybe i should just go to bed before i blow something up.


 
Did you try checking for the manufacturing company online, Babe?  Sometimes you can get the instructions there, or at least be able to contact them to send it to you.

Another idea would be to check with a pet store for more info.  HTH


----------



## Rocklobster

Waiting for GF to get ready. Heading into the city for some food shopping.  Going to an Italian grocer, NICASTRO'S Italian Food Emporium  I could buy one of everything there, and then to an Asian superstore. http://www.tnt-supermarket.com/en/index.php. Bringing the cooler so I can pack some meat and fish to take home. Not sure what supper is yet....


----------



## Andy M.

Just had morning coffee with SO on the deck.  It's a beautiful day.  Quite pleasant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Slowly getting started, don't have anything planned except for a trip to the store.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am here with a towel on my head  Just out of the shower and really need to go and blowdry my hair but I got stuck on here


----------



## simonbaker

Just had a nice long 2 hour nap.  Feeling pretty lazy. I should go do something but lovin this relaxation time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watering the outdoor gardens and trying to figure out what to feed DH tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> I am here with a towel on my head  Just out of the shower and really need to go and blowdry my hair but I got stuck on here



That's an interesting image.  Walking from the shower to go blow dry your hair and you swerve inexplicably to the computer as if drawn by the hypnotic call of the internet.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That's an interesting image. Walking from the shower to go blow dry your hair and you swerve inexplicably to the computer as if drawn by the hypnotic call of the internet.


 
My computer has the same effect on me. I was cleaning the bathroom, but here I sit. I came out to get the bleach and the antiseptic wipes. So how did I end up on the computer? 

I had a conversation with Son #1 today about going wireless. Will the computer call even louder? Will I not be able to complete a simple household chore?


----------



## simonbaker

Feels good to take those household chores in stride. Especially on a sunday afternoon.


----------



## Addie

I got the bathroom done. Now I am working on the kitchen. It just takes me so long because I have to keep stopping and rest. I would love to spend another day like yesterday. But alas! The kitchen keeps calling me. right now I am trying to get the floor done. That is the hardest job for me. My spine and hip does not want me to work. But I have other plans. I WILL get the kitchen finished before the day is done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have roasted oxtails simmering to create some stock.  I'm hoping to get it reduced down and divided in time to go to bed.


----------



## CWS4322

Reading DC posts instead of shelling 10 lb of peas...which I then have to blanch and freeze....with the heat and no rain, the gardens have slowed down a bit. For the first time in 7 years, we are setting up an irrigation system.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> That's an interesting image.  Walking from the shower to go blow dry your hair and you swerve inexplicably to the computer as if drawn by the hypnotic call of the internet.



I know  I really should just do one thing at a time, but I cant help myself...if there is an opportunity to hit the pc...I'm there


----------



## Cheryl J

Same here...can't seem to walk past my laptop without 'just checking something real quick'.  

Just relaxing now - I did a lot of yard work today in anticipation of the 110F heat which is coming tomorrow, and is forecast to last throughout the week.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Getting ready for bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just been watching some Criminal Minds and had tea, now relaxing with a cup of tea


----------



## buckytom

so, steve is home drinking tea?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek has an appointment with his Primary and then I'm headed to the clinic.  All over body aches, etc ad nauseum.


----------



## Claire

I called Mom yesterday, and she said her oncologist had recommended a treatment.  One shot, but expensive.  She took the shot,it made her sick for a couple of days.  But here's the rub.  She got the statement, and medicare/TRICARE paid for it, but that one shot cost almost $12,000 and came in a chemotherapy.  She was told almost 20 years ago that her cancer wasn't responsive to chemo or radiation.  One shot, $12,000.  She was just curious as to what it was, and I looked up on the computer, but of course got nothing useable from my research, so called my own doctor.  Spent some time and still don't have much of an answer.  It's actually a growth hormone?  The government has paid $12,000 and she still has no idea of what this shot was supposed to do for her.  He wants her to take another treatment.  She's 78 and has been living with cancer for almost two decades.  She and I were talking.  For $12,000 I could easily pay for a physical for every single child in my town.  Mom's thoughts were the same.  For that amount of money she could pay for the medical bills for her great-grands for their first few years, and she has no idea what in the heck this shot was supposed to do for her.  I spent the morning talking to my nurse to see if I could un-tangle the medical-ese to figure out what it is she was treated with.


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> so, steve is home drinking tea?



Yep 

He was playing TF2 on his pc


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, Claire...that's just astounding, that much for a shot.  Hope you get some answers soon.

Kylie, glad to hear Steve is better.  That's good news.  

I'm just sitting on the couch, ceiling fan and A/C on high, and enjoying a tall, cold glass of iced tea with extra lemon.  Nice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is good for another three weeks, I got the medications I wanted from the clinic.  It's tough being in a spot to know what you need but have to depend on someone else agreeing with you to get it.  I could have saved money just walking into a pharmacy and asking for this stuff.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is good for another three weeks, I got the medications I wanted from the clinic.  It's tough being in a spot to know what you need but have to depend on someone else agreeing with you to get it.  I could have saved money just walking into a pharmacy and asking for this stuff.



Is this because of your Medical system?  Do you have to buy things from a certain place to get them covered?  

Some items are covered under our extended medical through DH's work, and some, like my physio I start on Friday at $78 per 45 minutes, we have to pay up front and get 75% back.  But we don't have to have it approved first (though there is a maximum we can claim).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Is this because of your Medical system?  Do you have to buy things from a certain place to get them covered?
> 
> Some items are covered under our extended medical through DH's work, and some, like my physio I start on Friday at $78 per 45 minutes, we have to pay up front and get 75% back.  But we don't have to have it approved first (though there is a maximum we can claim).



No, it's because I cannot prescribe, but I know what I need.  So I have to go to the doctor to get a prescription, $20 co-pay to tell them what I have and what I need.  Luckily, this clinic MD today is one who will listen to me.  Three hours after taking the first dose I'm already feeling the benefit.


----------



## Addie

Claire, that is incredible. Sort of like my Taclonex. It is $502 a tube of ointment. And I get two two tubes a month.


----------



## LPBeier

Claire,
I just read about your Mom and her $12,000 shot.  That is incredible.

My Dad had macular degeneration in his eyes and when he was first sent to the retina specialist for the first eye the doctor said he wasn't sure he could save it but could try a shot (into the eye).  This shot was $3,000 and was not covered by our Pharmacare and Dad being a pensioner didn't have extended benefits.  The doctor paid for it himself!  That eye hemoraged and he lost sight in it, but the same doctor was able to save the other eye with the same shots (then covered by Pharmacare.  It took 4 to do the job....another $12,000!  But at least my Dad knew what the shots were for!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Cheryl 

I have just come back from the physio as I had shoulder surgery about 3 months ago, I am on stretches and theraband.

I love going to the physio to get the area massaged, best part


----------



## Cheryl J

Massage sounds good, Kylie, I could sure use one at times.  

6:00AM here now, sitting on the patio with my laptop and a glass of iced tea, watching the sun come up through the trees.  Beautiful and cool morning.


----------



## furuya091

Off Course Interneting and Browsing


----------



## buckytom

i dragged my butt out of bed because i have to be back in at 4pm for another double shift, and had some fun feeding a robin that lives in my apple tree.

this little bird is pretty cool! he doesn't seemto be afraid of me. when i was turning over the garden to put in my veggies a few weeks ago, he followed me around just a few feet away to pick out bugs.

so just now, as he was rooting around the hydrangeas, my boy ran inside and got some worms out  of the fridge that we've saved for fishing (dw just loves a container of worms in the fridge  )

he cuts them in half and is flying them back to his nest. i think the fact that they're ice cold is freaking him out, though. worm brain freeze as it were. lol


----------



## Addie

So what am I doing? Sitting here with the biggest sigh of relief you ever heard. 

I have been really sick with a lot of pain for the past four days. I was scheduled to go in for the procedure to open the arteries in my stomach tomorrow. Had to cancel. They will have to reschedule. I couldn't even go for the pre op blood work. 

My innards have been impacted for the past four days. I ate a rather large amount of Swiss cheese nibbling on it as a snack. I know better than that. But it is my all time favorite cheese and I just kept nibbling and nibbling. I am just glad that this time it didn't do the damage it did the last time. That time it caused internal bleeding. I am just glad no one is here with me right now. This is not the most aromatic place to be. 

I hope I have put this as delicate as it could be written. I certainly don't want to offend anyone's sensibilities. Please forgive me if I have.


----------



## taxlady

I'm busy doing data entry of income and expenses in a spreadsheet. It's not real bookkeeping, but it gets me the figures I need to do sales tax reports and income tax returns. It's for a client. I'm working on 2008 now. I will be working on newer ones soon.


----------



## buckytom

just don't lift your leg and pump your arm, addie, and we're good.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> So what am I doing? Sitting here with the biggest sigh of relief you ever heard.
> 
> I have been really sick with a lot of pain for the past four days. I was scheduled to go in for the procedure to open the arteries in my stomach tomorrow. Had to cancel. They will have to reschedule. I couldn't even go for the pre op blood work.
> 
> My innards have been impacted for the past four days. I ate a rather large amount of Swiss cheese nibbling on it as a snack. I know better than that. But it is my all time favorite cheese and I just kept nibbling and nibbling. I am just glad that this time it didn't do the damage it did the last time. That time it caused internal bleeding. I am just glad no one is here with me right now. This is not the most aromatic place to be.
> 
> I hope I have put this as delicate as it could be written. I certainly don't want to offend anyone's sensibilities. Please forgive me if I have.


Hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i dragged my butt out of bed because i have to be back in at 4pm for another double shift, and had some fun feeding a robin that lives in my apple tree.
> 
> this little bird is pretty cool! he doesn't seemto be afraid of me. when i was turning over the garden to put in my veggies a few weeks ago, he followed me around just a few feet away to pick out bugs.
> 
> so just now, as he was rooting around the hydrangeas, my boy ran inside and got some worms out of the fridge that we've saved for fishing (dw just loves a container of worms in the fridge  )
> 
> he cuts them in half and is flying them back to his nest. i think the fact that they're ice cold is freaking him out, though. worm brain freeze as it were. lol


 
bt, what a precious experience to share with your child. And what a great wife to let you and your son keep worms in her fridge. Now that is


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm busy doing data entry of income and expenses in a spreadsheet. It's not real bookkeeping, but it gets me the figures I need to do sales tax reports and income tax returns. It's for a client. I'm working on 2008 now. I will be working on newer ones soon.


 
I love doing data entry. One hand on the numeric pad and the other on the tab key. Then go back and tie them all together with formulas.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I love doing data entry. One hand on the numeric pad and the other on the tab key. Then go back and tie them all together with formulas.


It would be much quicker if I didn't have to put the name of the store and what it is. I'm just glad that laptop computers come with proper numeric keypads nowadays.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had breakfast and a shower and soon I am off to work 

I have a couple of mystery shopping jobs today, both a fair distance away, so a bit of driving involved, but that is fine, I love driving 

Have a lovely day everyone


----------



## LPBeier

I am going out to do a bit of shopping and to buy some flowers for my next door neighbour who just got out of the hospital.  I couldn't get to see her and figured she would enjoy them more when she got home anyway! 

I am also going to start baking for next week - We do a kid's day camp every year and I head up the kitchen.  We give the kids cookies three days, a healthier snack on Wednesday and a "super snack" on Friday which this year will be blue cupcakes with clouds (marshmallows) on top.  We have people donate cookies but I always make some and we also have snacks for the moms who want to stick around.  I love this event!


----------



## Alix

I'm still dragging my butt. I managed to get some shopping done today (kiddy pool for the dog and laundry drying racks for me) with the help of my lovely daughter. Now I'm lying on the couch trying to stay a bit cool.


----------



## buckytom

kick the dog out of the pool!


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> kick the dog out of the pool!



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Alix

You guys are mean! Would YOU want to be stuck in a fur coat in this heat? Its cheaper than AC!


----------



## LPBeier

Actually, I totally understand.  We have had a pool for Violet ever since she was a baby - I think we have gone through about 5 plastic pools over the last 8 years.  A week ago I noticed that the pool was only have full and thought she hand just splashed it out has she often does.  No, there was a leak.  We haven't had a chance to get a new one and she goes in this one but it is "not the same".   Poor Violet!


----------



## buckytom

do i have to think of everything?

the first 15 minutes of the hour is doggie time, the next is people time.

if ken has mirrored sunglasses and can twirl a whistle, he can lifeguard.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> do i have to think of everything?
> 
> the first 15 minutes of the hour is doggie time, the next is people time.
> 
> if ken has mirrored sunglasses and can twirl a whistle, he can lifeguard.




I vote that people time comes before doggie time.  But that's just me...


----------



## buckytom

now _that's_ being mean to the dog. they have more sensitive noses, you know.


kidding, i'm kidding.


it's the hair...


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm still dragging my butt. I managed to get some shopping done today (kiddy pool for the dog and laundry drying racks for me) with the help of my lovely daughter. Now I'm lying on the couch trying to stay a bit cool.


 
Washing laundry is a necessity. But anyone who doesn't take advantage of this hot weather either with an outdoor clothesline or on racks, is crazy. Why heat up the house using the dryer? Let Mother Nature do it for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winding down, watching TV...changed Shrek's dressing...I am going to have to quit dressing him one of these days.


----------



## Addie

I would love to be able to eat hot seasoned foods. But I am unable to. So I made a small bowl of Angel Hair pasta with butter and one stupid red pepper flake. It is amazing how much heat that one flake emmited into the pasta.


----------



## babetoo

i did some house cleaning. finally found a vac. that works well and is light enough for me to push around. did living , dining, laundry room and the hall. the other three rooms tomorrow. it is very hot so watered plants i transplanted on sunday. now, dinner, reading and t.v.


----------



## simonbaker

got done at the pool. We all decided to do the pizza buffet tonight, not such a good choice. Feels good to be relaxing in the recliner.


----------



## Cindercat

3:18AM and can't sleep. Can't find a comfortable position - more, I think, because I'm tired of laying down than from the mild sciatica pain. My head says sleep but my body says no. Already tried walking around, I put laundry in the drier. Guess I'll try reading some more.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sorry to hear you are not sleeping well CC, hoping you get some rest after reading 

We have had tea and now relaxing at the pc...off to watch some Masterchef soon


----------



## Addie

Cindercat said:


> 3:18AM and can't sleep. Can't find a comfortable position - more, I think, because I'm tired of laying down than from the mild sciatica pain. My head says sleep but my body says no. Already tried walking around, I put laundry in the drier. Guess I'll try reading some more.


 
That sucks when you can't, but want to sleep. Been there many times. Hope reading does it for you. Just laying there even with your eyes closed doesn't always help. It just makes your mind start working. for me it is hand sewing. After a while I can't even see what I am working on. So that is when I try to make it to sleep. Usually works for me. Good luck. Hope you don't have too many nights like this.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I would love to be able to eat hot seasoned foods. But I am unable to. So I made a small bowl of Angel Hair pasta with butter and one stupid red pepper flake. It is amazing how much heat that one flake emmited into the pasta.


Is that sort of like the princess and the pea?


----------



## LPBeier

Cindercat said:


> 3:18AM and can't sleep. Can't find a comfortable position - more, I think, because I'm tired of laying down than from the mild sciatica pain. My head says sleep but my body says no. Already tried walking around, I put laundry in the drier. Guess I'll try reading some more.



I totally understand, Cindercat.  Last night my "mystery pain" was not too bad but I was up several times with leg cramps.  DH said I was actually falling asleep sitting up between attacks!  I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers that this will settle down soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Sorry to hear you are not sleeping well CC, hoping you get some rest after reading
> 
> We have had tea and now relaxing at the pc...off to watch some Masterchef soon


Kylie, I just watched that for the first time Monday.  Not sure what I think of it.  May try again next week.


----------



## taxlady

I will try to send the sleep fairie to CC and LP.

I'm waiting for a client and then I'm off to the Danish Club luncheon.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, TL, I appreciate that!

Enjoy your luncheon!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Is that sort of like the princess and the pea?


 
I am sure it was. That one flake gave off enough heat to hotten up a large kettle of soup. I had to drink milk just to be able to finish the pasta. Son #1 is still laughing at me. I think I will give the jar of red flakes to him. He loves hot food. I know I will never use it again. I thought dry mustard was hot. Mild compared to this one flake. Or as my son stated, "A flake for a flake." That child does not want to live very long.


----------



## Skittle68

Just made my own coffee drink  my bf used up all the coffee this morning, so I went to the coffee shop a couple blocks away, got a couple shots of espresso, brought it home, and made my own iced turtle latte! Yummy!!


----------



## Alix

Just had a call from my Mom telling me I need to replenish her bank account at the seniors place. *sigh* AND that I need to buy her a new chest of drawers as she has too many clothes. *double sigh* Which means I have the somewhat unpleasant job of telling her to either weed out the clothes she isn't wearing and give them away or to buy some storage boxes for off season clothes. There is no way another piece of furniture is going in that apartment. I'm going to make my brother do the more unpleasant job of telling her to slow it down on the spending. 

On the up side, its nice to see her happy.


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> Just had a call from my Mom telling me I need to replenish her bank account at the seniors place. *sigh* AND that I need to buy her a new chest of drawers as she has too many clothes. *double sigh* Which means I have the somewhat unpleasant job of telling her to either weed out the clothes she isn't wearing and give them away or to buy some storage boxes for off season clothes. There is no way another piece of furniture is going in that apartment. I'm going to make my brother do the more unpleasant job of telling her to slow it down on the spending.
> 
> On the up side, its nice to see her happy.



I wish I had that problem with clothes!! I hate shopping! I always go for a specific item like a pair of shorts, try on 5 pairs, and a couple dresses while I'm at it, find that none fit right and walk away with nothing. Meanwhile, my bf who tagged along, will walk away with 3 T-shirts, a pair of shorts, and a new hat, and looks at me like, "What, you aren't getting anything?" He takes up 3/4 of our walk in closet, and I have my work clothes hanging in the other room because there is no space left for me lol.  Now, if only I could put money in an account for him that would get empty when he spends too much!! I tried to get him to deposit his checks in my account and I would dole out cash, but he didn't go for it. So, I pay most of our bills, AND when we need a large chunk of cash, like when we just bought a van, I'm the one with savings. What's up with that?? Where does all his money go???


----------



## Cindercat

Thanks everyone for the sleep wishes.  I did get a couple hours in short naps between trips to the bathroom and walking around to loosen up that SI joint. I just took a wsrm shower and now I'm considering putting socks on. Whether it makes me hurt or not I've got to do it. I have to go to work & finish putting things away and labeling boxes so they can move me. It's only a month & a few days til school starts again. They have to move everything & I have to unpack it before Aug 15. Yuck!! I hate moving.


----------



## tinlizzie

At bedtime, I've been having allergy-type fits with lots of sneezing and a stopped-up nose.  So this morning I took the bed apart -- to get at the cat hair on the berber carpet underneath.  That's the go-to for the cats on the occasion of a thunderstorm or human visitors.  The dog would join them, but the bedrail is too low.  

So now that's been well swept, put back together with freshly laundered sheets, and topped with a comforter that's supposed to be for company-only use.  

Maybe tonight will be different.  Or maybe the culprit is that final evening trip outside with the dog to do her business.  Oh, well.  It needed doing anyway.


----------



## Katie H

Putting my feet up for a few minutes while I wait for a big tray of oven-roasted tomatoes to cool down a bit to process.

While the tomatoes were roasting, I cut and packaged a 10-pound bag of chicken leg/thigh quarters into serving-sized portions and wrapped 3 really nice pieces of beef for Swiss steak.  They were super specials at the market yesterday and I couldn't pass them up.

I still have another tray of tomatoes to roast, then I'll have free time to do whatever.  I think that "whatever" will be a little nap.  For some unknown reason I'm a bit tired today.  Guess it could be because Glenn and I got hooked on a movie on TV last night and didn't get to bed until about 1 a.m.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> At bedtime, I've been having allergy-type fits with lots of sneezing and a stopped-up nose. So this morning I took the bed apart -- to get at the cat hair on the berber carpet underneath. That's the go-to for the cats on the occasion of a thunderstorm or human visitors. The dog would join them, but the bedrail is too low.
> 
> So now that's been well swept, put back together with freshly laundered sheets, and topped with a comforter that's supposed to be for company-only use.
> 
> Maybe tonight will be different. Or maybe the culprit is that final evening trip outside with the dog to do her business. Oh, well. It needed doing anyway.


 
I feel like a slacker.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

I have just got up and enjoying my first coffee for the day 

I have grocery shopping to do this morning, then later mum is coming over for a coffee and chat 

Hope everyone has a lovely day/night


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> I feel like a slacker.


 
Oh, Addie.  I'd be embarrassed to tell you how long it's been since I last swept under the bed.  I could make a new cat with the all the hair I found.

And I still sneezed last night.  Phooey.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, Addie. I'd be embarrassed to tell you how long it's been since I last swept under the bed. I could make a new cat with the all the hair I found.
> 
> And I still sneezed last night. Phooey.


 
I had my pills for the day in my container that I use. I knocked it over and most of them went under the bed. I can't bend over or I will pass out. So they stayed there for two weeks before I could have my son clean them up for me. I am trying to find a way of keeping up with the cleaning without killing myself. I can have a housekeeper come in once a week, but I am still reluctant to admit that I can no longer do it all.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, Addie.  I'd be embarrassed to tell you how long it's been since I last swept under the bed.  I could make a new cat with the all the hair I found.
> 
> And I still sneezed last night.  Phooey.


Could it be dust mites?

Do you know anyone who is signed up with Melaleuca (most, if not all, of their cleaning stuff has tea tree oil in it)? Spraying the mattress with something that has tea tree oil in it would take care of the dust mites.


----------



## CWS4322

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, Addie.  I'd be embarrassed to tell you how long it's been since I last swept under the bed.  I could make a new cat with the all the hair I found.
> 
> And I still sneezed last night.  Phooey.


My Roomba (Hilda Hustomte) sweeps under my bed! I love that part of having a Roomba...


----------



## CWS4322

I promised a friend I'd do some mending for her. I have to go see her today, but the last time I tried to use my "fancy-dancy" very expensive sewing machine, the bobbin winder didn't stop when I wound the bobbin and then I couldn't get the machine to engage in the sewing mode. Figured it was because I was tired, trying to sew at night, etc. So, I thought "this should take about 5 minutes to do" (a sun-canopy had two corners that needed sewing). Wrong. Still couldn't get it to engage in sewing mode. Rethreaded it, re-inserted the bobbin, changed the needle, stitch length. Nada. Went on line and found a few posts where the problem was described exactly as I would have described it. Although the machine is "no oiling required" the bobbin winding post DOES need oil. Fortunately, mine isn't seized, but it was stuck in the "bobbin wind" mode. Once I got that fixed, the sewing mode engaged. The sun canopy is fixed, bathing suit is in my bag (she has a pool) and I'm on my way. Gotta love the things you can figure out how to fix/diagnose thanks to the Internet. My thought was a belt might be slipping, so trying the easier fix (and definitely the no-cost fix) was step one. I didn't have to go to step 2 and run out and get a belt, open the machine, etc. This makes two simple fixes (the A/C fan switch and now the bobbin spindle not disengaging).


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready to go out to water our veggie container garden.  The first of two daily waterings due to the drought here.  Then I'll come back in and finish the oven-roasted tomato sauce and get it canned before I make a blueberry pie.  That'll be the extent of my strenuous work today.

I need to take things easy the next two weeks because I have been taken off all my arthritis meds until surgery on the 25th.  I don't have much of consequence planned for the next two weeks because I know I'll be very uncomfortable and will have little use of my hands.  Plus my arthritic right knee will certainly make its presence known.


----------



## Andy M.

Just spent a couple of hours reading a legal document for accuracy, grammar, spelling, etc.  After lunch I'm going up to the town's first farmers' market of the season.  Hoping to score some good fresh veggies.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Treated myself today and bought some Rainier Cherries.  They are so good.


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready to drive myself across the river (on a horrid bridge) to my respirologist appointment.  It is way hot today, I can not have my inhalers until after the appointment and I am nervous about the drive.

So, to treat myself to a job well done, I am going to my favourite store and buying these amazing English style sausage rolls for my lunch afterwards!


----------



## simonbaker

Taking a short break in my recliner before I bring the daughter to voice lessons then I'm off to the pool for deep water class. It does wonders for my bad knees.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Getting ready to drive myself across the river (on a horrid bridge) to my respirologist appointment.  It is way hot today, I can not have my inhalers until after the appointment and I am nervous about the drive.
> 
> So, to treat myself to a job well done, I am going to my favourite store and buying these amazing English style sausage rolls for my lunch afterwards!


DH drove me in as I was pretty shaky and I coughed all the way there and all the way through the appointment.  My oxygen levels are fine but my breathing tests were low so I unfortunately am back on prednisone for a week.  I also have to wean off my anti-inflamatory because it is hampering my asthma.  Just when I was thinking I was getting done with doctors....

We grabbed tacos on the way home because we were way late for DH to get to work.  He made it on time, but was a bit rushed.  What a great man I am married to that he puts me first!


----------



## chopper

So glad your Hubby puts you first. So nice to hear that there are still some great ones out there. Mine is a sweety too. Gotta love those guys who tale care of us.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> *Getting ready to go out to water our veggie container garden. The first of two daily waterings due to the drought here.* Then I'll come back in and finish the oven-roasted tomato sauce and get it canned before I make a blueberry pie. That'll be the extent of my strenuous work today.
> 
> I need to take things easy the next two weeks because I have been taken off all my arthritis meds until surgery on the 25th. I don't have much of consequence planned for the next two weeks because I know I'll be very uncomfortable and will have little use of my hands. Plus my arthritic right knee will certainly make its presence known.


 
Katie have you considered covering the dirt in the pots with a couple of layers of burlap? Soak them really good when you are watering your plants. It will help hold in the moisture in the dirt.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to go out to water our veggie container garden.  The first of two daily waterings due to the drought here.  Then I'll come back in and finish the oven-roasted tomato sauce and get it canned before I make a blueberry pie.  That'll be the extent of my strenuous work today.
> 
> I need to take things easy the next two weeks because I have been taken off all my arthritis meds until surgery on the 25th.  I don't have much of consequence planned for the next two weeks because I know I'll be very uncomfortable and will have little use of my hands.  Plus my arthritic right knee will certainly make its presence known.


Katie,
so glad you've decided to get your hands fixed. Any surgery is no fun but a life filled with pain is no way to live either. Good luck I'll be thinking of you.
kades


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> DH drove me in as I was pretty shaky and I coughed all the way there and all the way through the appointment.  My oxygen levels are fine but my breathing tests were low so I unfortunately am back on prednisone for a week.  I also have to wean off my anti-inflamatory because it is hampering my asthma.  Just when I was thinking I was getting done with doctors....
> 
> We grabbed tacos on the way home because we were way late for DH to get to work.  He made it on time, but was a bit rushed.  What a great man I am married to that he puts me first!


Give him a big hug, he is truly a great man. Glad you got one who loves you so much.
ma


----------



## Addie

I just read that Marion Cunningham has died. She was 90 y.o. She helped and rewrote the Fannie Farmer's Cookbook. Also wrote some cookbooks of her own, including The Breakfast Cookbook.

She was suffering from Alzheimer's Disease.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I just read that Marion Cunningham has died. She was 90 y.o. She helped and rewrote the Fannie Farmer's Cookbook. Also wrote some cookbooks of her own, including The Breakfast Cookbook.
> 
> She was suffering from Alzheimer's Disease.



I thought Marion Cunningham was Richie and Joanie Cunningham's mother...


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> I thought Marion Cunningham was Richie and Joanie Cunningham's mother...


  Me too
kades


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I thought Marion Cunningham was Richie and Joanie Cunningham's mother...





kadesma said:


> Me too
> kades


Me three


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> I thought Marion Cunningham was Richie and Joanie Cunningham's mother...



Me too..first thing I thought


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

Well it is Friday 13th here...but all has gone well so far today 

I have a day at home today and have been very busy with ironing and housework etc

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## taxlady

Still working on sales tax reports & income tax returns. I think all the data entry is done. I subcontracted some of that to a friend. I have to look through what he has done. I have to fix some of it. Looks like I will have to pull an all-nighter. I promised these two years worth of stuff to the client for noon, later today, Friday (since it's past midnight here). Oh well, back to the salt mines.


----------



## buckytom

oh, no! mrs. c died?

heyyyyyyyyy. not cool.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Still working on sales tax reports & income tax returns. I think all the data entry is done. I subcontracted some of that to a friend. I have to look through what he has done. I have to fix some of it. Looks like I will have to pull an all-nighter. I promised these two years worth of stuff to the client for noon, later today, Friday (since it's past midnight here). Oh well, back to the salt mines.



Taxy, when is your tax time over there?

It is that time of the year for us..after June 30th here


----------



## LPBeier

I can added to the list of those thinking of Mrs. C!

I just spent the last 4 hours entertaining (or being entertained by) my next door neighbour's 7 year old granddaughter.  We looked at my cake decorating books, played with the dogs and talked about life in general   It is amazing the insight of a 7 year old!

Her grandma had to be taken back to the hospital and we didn't want to worry her.  I was sorry to see her go back home!


----------



## Kylie1969

LP, sounds like you have all had a lovely day 

We have recently had tea and I am now playing a new word game I bought on the pc, it is very addictive


----------



## Margi Cintrano

10.45am Friday

Just arrived in Puglia, Italia at the Condo a half hour ago ... 

Sitting on the Terrace overlooking Sea and catching up on my emails ...

This is heaven on earth,
Have a lovely wkend.
Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## Kylie1969

What is the weather like there at the moment Margi?

On the terrace looking at the sea sounds wonderful


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy, when is your tax time over there?
> 
> It is that time of the year for us..after June 30th here


Tax time is over. This is stuff that is late.

I have done everything but assemble it. I will get a couple of hours of sleep and then get up and assemble it. I'm pooped.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> What is the weather like there at the moment Margi?
> 
> On the terrace looking at the sea sounds wonderful


It really does sound wonderful.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Tax time is over. This is stuff that is late.
> 
> I have done everything but assemble it. I will get a couple of hours of sleep and then get up and assemble it. I'm pooped.



I bet you are tired Taxy!

We get an accountant to do our tax...you have a better chance of getting some money back with accountants 

You must be very busy when it is tax time over there


----------



## CWS4322

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy, when is your tax time over there?
> 
> It is that time of the year for us..after June 30th here


It is never over--businesses can have a different calendar year if applied for before...I don't know, 1998--so there is a timeline after the end of one's year end when the tax return has to be filed...And then there are the HST/GST returns that can be monthly, quarterly or annually...so, accountants and bookkeepers can be kept busy year around here.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> Could it be dust mites?
> 
> Do you know anyone who is signed up with Melaleuca (most, if not all, of their cleaning stuff has tea tree oil in it)? Spraying the mattress with something that has tea tree oil in it would take care of the dust mites.


 
Thanks, TL.  I heard someone (supposedly an expert of sorts) say that dust mites like it under the covers and thrive there in the dark -- her  advice was to flip the covers open in the mornings and expose the mites to air and light.  Translation -- don't have to make the bed anymore, at least that's how I interpreted it.  There's no one to tsk, tsk at me, so now I just skip that daily chore based on the above advice.  Could be it's not working....tea tree oil, huh?   

I have another possibility.  When the a/c was replaced a couple of months ago, there was residual dust coming from the ducts when the a/c came on.  I'm hoping any offending particles will be flushed out in time.


----------



## simonbaker

Reaxing a few  minutes on DC before I have to get to work.  Happy friday to all!!


----------



## Alix

I think I've weathered the storm! I'm halfway through a cup of coffee, I had a bowl of cereal AND a piece of pizza last night! I feel quite my old self again! WOOHOO! The weather cooled off so much last night I had to use a blanket! Its going to warm up again to scorching today, but it will feel OK after that brief reprieve. 

I'm going to finish this coffee and head to the grocery store while its still quiet around here.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Tax time is over. This is stuff that is late.
> 
> I have done everything but assemble it. I will get a couple of hours of sleep and then get up and assemble it. I'm pooped.


It's done! I got about three hours of sleep and it is now assembled and ready for the client. I'm getting too old to try to get by on three hours of sleep.

One and a partial year still to get done, but Monday or Tuesday will be good enough. No scary letters for the government about that stuff.

Alix, glad to read that you are feeling better.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am attempting to repair and save a large case that I use to transport my percussion hardware in. It is very old but I love it. I could buy a new one but they are all too big to fit in my trunk so they are no good to me. They also make soft bags but they are no good for stacking gear.  Looks like a job for duct tape and probably small nuts and bolts.


----------



## Alix

Thanks TL. Glad to be doing better. I'm glad to hear you're done with the big sort job. Good luck with the rest.


----------



## Uncle Bob

*Blanching peas and butter beans for the freezer.*


----------



## Addie

I am waiting for the Aide to come back and test the new LifeLine system they have put in place for us. The other system it could take as long as ten minutes before anyone responded. I would just dial 911 myself. Boston, like most major cities have what is called a 911E system. The E stands for Enhanced. It means that when you dial 911 your address, name and other pertinent info immediately shows up on the dispatcher's screen as soon as their phone rings and they answer. My information tells the dispatcher that I have a heart condition and am elderly. This new system they are giving us, means that LifeLine will dial 911 automatically and call me at the same time. 

Another benefit of being a member of the ESP and it is all free.


----------



## Andy M.

Just came in from cocktails and bruscetta on the deck.  Relaxing and watching the news (if that's possible).


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds lovely out on your deck Andy 

I have just got up and it is very chilly here this morning, it has been raining all night 

About to have breakfast and then a lazy day at home today, too cold to go out and do anything 

Hope you are all having a great night/day


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to go pick up some Indian food. I hope the food is as good as when we went to the restaurant.


----------



## simonbaker

Lazy friday night at home.  Just put some cheddarwursts on to boil.  Heating up some leftover bbq with plans for chili dogs with a bag of nacho cheddar bugles.  Sounds like it's about suppertime.


----------



## Kylie1969

We love Indian Taxy, what are you going to order?


----------



## simonbaker

I am not real familiar with indian food. What's good?


----------



## Kylie1969

Everything 

Chicken Tikka Masala
Chicken Madras
Lamb Bhuna
Samosa
Onion Bahji
Cheese Naan Bread
Keema Naan Bread

They are just a few of our faves


----------



## simonbaker

Are there alot of vegetables in it?  Is it saucey?  Is it generally spicey?  Is it served with rice, potatoes or pasta?


----------



## Kylie1969

Not alot of vegetables in the dishes I mentioned, mainly capsicum and onion

You can get vegetarian dishes which have some more vegetables

The meals are all served with basmati rice and they are very saucy, creamy and spicy

You can ask for mild, medium or hot, depending on your taste


----------



## simonbaker

what is capsicum?


----------



## Kylie1969

You guys call it a pepper


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> You guys call it a pepper


hot peppers


----------



## Kylie1969

No, hot peppers are Chillies over here

Bell Pepper is what you call it...looked it up on the Wiki


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> No, hot peppers are Chillies over here
> 
> Bell Pepper is what you call it...looked it up on the Wiki


Oh, I thought it was the hot ones because it sounds a lot like capsaicin, which is what makes hot peppers hot.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> We love Indian Taxy, what are you going to order?


I'll be posting about it on the what's for supper thread, http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...e-for-friday-july-13th-80560.html#post1160318.


----------



## buckytom

lol, kylie, you're eating indian food kinda like a westerner.

indian food is really primarily vegetarian, but much like chinese food, it has adapted to include more meat for us gringos.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I'll be posting about it on the what's for supper thread, http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...e-for-friday-july-13th-80560.html#post1160318.



Cool, look forward to reading all about it


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> lol, kylie, you're eating indian food kinda like a westerner.
> 
> indian food is really primarily vegetarian, but much like chinese food, it has adapted to include more meat for us gringos.



We love chicken in our curries Tom...the more chicken the better YUMMO!!


----------



## buckytom

me too. in fact, i'm heading out to pick up some cheap indian take out. chicken tikka masala over rice, curried chick peas, creamed spinach, and onions and tiny hot peppers.

6 1/2 hours to go to complete an 82 hour work week. that's a new personal record for me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Tom, that meal sounds perfect...enjoy!

Wow...82 hours in one week...you must be beat 

Why so many hours Tom?


----------



## LPBeier

I agree, Bucky, that is an awesome meal!

I am off to bed after baking 14 dozen cookies (2 kinds) for my kids' camp next week.  I am in charge of the snack bar and while I don't make all the stuff, I like to have some just in case there aren't enough cookies.  We go through 240+ a day!

I am also feeling good after my first physio appointment for my back. I got the go ahead to start back at the pool.


----------



## buckytom

g'night, lp.

kylie, lots of vacation time, a serious illness, and fair-weather sick days just added up this week.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a lovely sleep LP 

Oh okay Tom, good to know you dont normally work an 82 hour week


----------



## simonbaker

Sleeping in on a saturday morning.


----------



## Rocklobster

simonbaker said:


> Sleeping in on a saturday morning.


You type well for a sleeping person.

I am loading up to go and play a couple of gigs today.  A family reunion up in the mountains somewhere, and then back for an hour drive to play at a Whitewater Rafting Resort in Quebec on the Ottawa River. Gonna be a long day....yip!


----------



## chopper

Just need to take care of business this morning (pick up landscaping bricks, pick up car parts, etc.) with DH. later it is off to an afternoon/evening car show at The Garden of the Gods visitor center parking lot.


----------



## simonbaker

Rocklobster said:


> You type well for a sleeping person.
> 
> I am loading up to go and play a couple of gigs today. A family reunion up in the mountains somewhere, and then back for an hour drive to play at a Whitewater Rafting Resort in Quebec on the Ottawa River. Gonna be a long day....yip!


rofl: 

You sound like you have a fun day ahead of you!  I have always wanted to try whitewater rafting. Whenever we go on vacation I cannot convince dh & the daughter that it's a good idea to try it.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Bucky and Kylie, I had a wonderful sleep and then got up and got going early feeling refreshed.

Simonbaker, river rafting is one of the most awesome adventures you could ever imagine.  One minute you feel like you aren't moving at all and the next you are taken away on rushing waves.  I was a skeptic but some friends "conned" me into it by having me drive them up there - then I decided to give it a try and loved it!

In about an hour I am taking my neighbour's granddaughter (hereto referred to as my "adopted granddaughter" ) to gymnastics class.  I don't know which of us is more excited!


----------



## dav

does anyone hava tasty reciepe for Habenero peppers?


----------



## LPBeier

Dav, you may want to make this into its own thread under vegetables where more people will see it. It will get lost in this "for fun" thread pretty quickly!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not long been out of bed and had a nice shower...need to blowdry my hair now and have some breakfast

How is everyone tonight/today?


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Thanks Bucky and Kylie, I had a wonderful sleep and then got up and got going early feeling refreshed.



That is wonderful to hear LP and I hope the physio had made you feel a bit better too


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> That is wonderful to hear LP and I hope the physio had made you feel a bit better too



Thanks, Kylie! Yes, the physio did me a lot of good.  Both the treatment and some of the advice he gave me.  I can go back to my pool walking, moderate stretching and have an exercise to keep the muscles working.  He actually wants me sitting in regular chairs as little as possible - walking, laying, sitting with pillows propping one side and changing positions often.

So, it is off to bed for me once again.  Here's hoping for another good night!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is wonderful to hear LP, it must really feel like you are getting somewhere with it all 

My physio and exercises are going well with my shoulder. I know it is going to take months and months for my shoulder "not" to hurt, but I still wish the pain would just disappear  

Have another lovely sleep LP, see you in the morning


----------



## Kylie1969

Okay, we are off to bed now 

Have a lovely day everyone, catch ya all tomorrow


----------



## Mrs_Krock

I'm off to bed now  

Bye for now


----------



## justplainbill

Did final cleaning, oiling and waxing of 30" X 42" pastry board and putting it away for the season.  Looking forward to cooler weather and putting the board back into use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wind myself up and get laundry done.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wind myself up and get laundry done.


Turn the key clockwise (righty tighty, lefty lucy). I know that feeling. My problem is the key fell out when I moved, and then I ran over it and it got bent, so it no longer works. I now have to use other means to get motivated--very few of which are working. Or, call a locksmith.


----------



## CWS4322

dav said:


> does anyone hava tasty reciepe for Habenero peppers?


Hi Dav-welcome to DC! What do you want to do with them? I dry mine and then use them throughout the year in various recipes. One of the DCers recently pickled his jalapeno peppers--that could be a nice thing to do with your habernaros. We do that with serano (sp). We toss our jalapenos in ziplock bags and then freeze them. I just grated 1/2 of a frozen one into the hummus I made today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Turn the key clockwise (righty tighty, lefty lucy). I know that feeling. My problem is the key fell out when I moved, and then I ran over it and it got bent, so it no longer works. I now have to use other means to get motivated--very few of which are working. Or, call a locksmith.



I just got dressed and the laundry sorted.  Now to get it out to the car.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in my recliner on a sunday afternoon.


----------



## babetoo

little details for party this evening. no big. then a shower. i love that i will be seeing family.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a friend to show up. Stirling invited him over for tacos. Stirling makes really tasty tacos.

It's raining pretty steadily. It was coming down hard enough that the rain drops were bouncing about a foot off the pavement. Since my friend takes public transportation, I phoned him and told him to give me a call from the bus terminus near here if it was still coming down hard, so I could go pick him up. It's barely over a block from the bus stop, but the way it was coming down, that would have soaked him to the skin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got the laundry done, am busy making my version of pork and beans.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Relaxing in my recliner on a sunday afternoon.



That is one of my fav things to do


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for a friend to show up. Stirling invited him over for tacos. Stirling makes really tasty tacos.
> 
> It's raining pretty steadily. It was coming down hard enough that the rain drops were bouncing about a foot off the pavement. Since my friend takes public transportation, I phoned him and told him to give me a call from the bus terminus near here if it was still coming down hard, so I could go pick him up. It's barely over a block from the bus stop, but the way it was coming down, that would have soaked him to the skin.


 
What a lovely gesture. Some folks would have told him to run really fast and they would be waiting at the door.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone...not long been out of bed, had breakfast and now relaxing with a coffee 

I have a couple of things to go out and do this morning, but a relaxing afternoon in the recliner for me...feeling a bit tired the last couple of days

What had everyone been doing today?


----------



## Mrs_Krock

I'm having a coffee and wishing I didn't have to go to work and then go away for the week for a company conference when I could be home cooking


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson just called and said he is coming to stay with us till Thursday.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> What a lovely gesture. Some folks would have told him to run really fast and they would be waiting at the door.


Thanks Addie. I didn't have to pick him up. By the time he was in my neck of the woods, the rain had stopped.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just cleaned out the ice chest, gathered up the non-perishables (sunscreen, disposable plates, towels, etc.) and getting ready for a nice picnic day at the river tomorrow with my daughter and grandchildren.


----------



## LPBeier

Mrs_Krock said:


> I'm having a coffee and wishing I didn't have to go to work and then go away for the week for a company conference when I could be home cooking



...and making amazing cakes!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just come back fron the shops

It is a lovely sunny day today...nice to have a bit of warmth and sunshine for a change...although when Winter is over, I will want it back


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for a friend to show up. Stirling invited him over for tacos. Stirling makes really tasty tacos.
> 
> It's raining pretty steadily. It was coming down hard enough that the rain drops were bouncing about a foot off the pavement. Since my friend takes public transportation, I phoned him and told him to give me a call from the bus terminus near here if it was still coming down hard, so I could go pick him up. It's barely over a block from the bus stop, but the way it was coming down, that would have soaked him to the skin.


Please send some of that rain to South Dakota, we really need it!


----------



## Kylie1969

When was the last time you had rain there SB?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had a good soaking today for about 15 minutes, waiting for the weather report to see if it helped up the valley and slowed the fire.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Please send some of that rain to South Dakota, we really need it!


We ran out of rain. It lasted less than an hour. We need it too. We have a 30% chance of some more rain tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

We need rain in SE Ontario as well. We are in a level 2 drought. It is soooooo dry. Maybe there will be some rain tomorrow night...but what we need is about 5 days of rain--the kind that would ruin one's holiday at the lake...


----------



## Kylie1969

I hope you all get loads of rain very soon


----------



## taxlady

I just phoned Sears to have them come fix my portable dishwasher. It's old, but on a service contract (yay!). When I used it on Saturday, it piddled on the floor. Unfortunately, we are in the middle of a heat wave and they are giving priority to people who's food is going to spoil or who are going to become ill because their air conditioning doesn't work, so my appointment isn't until next week on Tuesday. They will try to get here sooner, but no promise.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I just phoned Sears to have them come fix my portable dishwasher. It's old, but on a service contract (yay!). When I used it on Saturday, it piddled on the floor. Unfortunately, we are in the middle of a heat wave and they are giving priority to people who's food is going to spoil or who are going to become ill because their air conditioning doesn't work, so my appointment isn't until next week on Tuesday. They will try to get here sooner, but no promise.


TL--I have a portable DW. It piddles on the floor when I don't turn the water off before I disconnect the hose and then reconnect it the next time. Could that be the problem?


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> TL--I have a portable DW. It piddles on the floor when I don't turn the water off before I disconnect the hose and then reconnect it the next time. Could that be the problem?


I'm not sure I understand.

When I forget to turn off the water before I disconnect the hose, water squirts all over the place, especially on me. I seldom forget to turn off the water before disconnecting. 

It is the first time it ever piddled on the floor.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> It is the first time it ever piddled on the floor.



You need to smack its nose with a newspaper and shout, " No!  Bad DW!  Bad! Bad!". But you need to catch it in the act, otherwise it won't understand.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You need to smack its nose with a newspaper and shout, " No!  Bad DW!  Bad! Bad!". But you need to catch it in the act, otherwise it won't understand.


 I should have thought of that. I did catch in the act.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You need to smack its nose with a newspaper and shout, " No! Bad DW! Bad! Bad!". But you need to catch it in the act, otherwise it won't understand.


 
 Need I say more?


----------



## Addie

I stayed awake all night. Fell asleep on my bed about 6 a.m. The next thing I know my face is being licked to death and I hear a loud bark in my ear. Teddy wanted his back scratch. 

While Teddy was here I went out to the kitchen and heated up some left over Angel pasta. Teddy wanted some. So I put the dish down for him. I didn't cut it up. Watching this silly dog eat long pasta strands had me and my son in stitches. He left here with a red beard.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I stayed awake all night. Fell asleep on my bed about 6 a.m. The next thing I know my face is being licked to death and I hear a loud bark in my ear. Teddy wanted his back scratch.
> 
> While Teddy was here I went out to the kitchen and heated up some left over Angel pasta. Teddy wanted some. So I put the dish down for him. I didn't cut it up. Watching this silly dog eat long pasta strands had me and my son in stitches. He left here with a red beard.



You need to post this in the Spaghetti Poll  thread, Addie!  Obviously Teddy has his preferences.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I stayed awake all night. Fell asleep on my bed about 6 a.m.



I hope you ended up getting enough sleep Addie


----------



## simonbaker

The pool at the gym is closed for 2 weeks for cleaning,  dh put up a 15x20 pool in the back yard. It's about 4 feet deep but it sure feels good on this extremely hot day. We all floated around in the pool for awhile then dh put some ribs & baked potatoes on the grill. Lovin my recliner about now.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I hope you ended up getting enough sleep Addie


 
I did. After they left I went back to sleep.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You need to post this in the Spaghetti Poll thread, Addie! Obviously Teddy has his preferences.


 
What had us cracking up was that he had these strings of pasta hanging from his mouth and trying to get them in. Yet he kept going back to the dish for more at the same time.  

Have you ever heard of Angel Eyes on a dog? Those are those brown streaks in the corner of the dog's eyes. Teddy has some. (Time for some more med in his food) Angel pasta right now suits him fine. What else would you feed a dog that has Angel Eyes?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You need to post this in the Spaghetti Poll thread, Addie! Obviously Teddy has his preferences.


 
I wish I had thought to grab my camera.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I did. After they left I went back to sleep.



That is good Addie, must get your sleep


----------



## Cheryl J

Relaxing in the recliner. My daughter and I packed a picnic lunch and took the kids up to the river. Wonderful day, but boy those 3 little ones sure kept us on our toes.  Perfect weather and lots of playing on the riverbank.


----------



## Kylie1969

What a lovely day you had Cheryl and I love that location, it looks amazing


----------



## Addie

I can hear the laughter of the children and you out of breath chasing after them.


----------



## Addie

It almost five a.m. and I am listening to the 50th anniversary tour of the Beach Boys and their music. They still sound just as good as they did when I was younger.


----------



## Kylie1969

I love the Beach Boys too Addie, great music!

We are off to watch some Masterchef now guys...have a lovely day and I will catch you all tomorrow


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready for day two of our Kids Day Camp.  I have a great crew.  Not only did yesterday run super smoothly (specially for a first day with a whole new team), but we are 3/4 ready for today!

I didn't sleep well last night and am very sore all over today.  Not sure what is going on - I certainly didn't overdo it yesterday.  But we shall see what today brings.  Being surrounded by tons of young people can be the best medicine.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Kylie and Addie. Yes, it was a very good day - my 7 yr. old granddaughter said it was the best day of her whole life. LOL! The 2 yr. old had never seen a river before, and the 10 yr. old was a big help with keeping an eye on the littler ones. We'll probably go again next week, it's only about an hour's drive. 

LP, your kids camp sounds like fun. Yes, kids have a way of knocking whatever ails ya right out.  Hope you feel better.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got up and I had the best sleep...finding it hard to wake up 

Must get organised now, time for breakfast!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Cheryl.  Your time with your grandchildren is truly precious!  

The kids were good medicine today as were my wonderful team of helpers.  I found myself sitting down most of the time because they did all the work.  I got to do the fun parts like hand out the snacks and start prep for our big snack on Friday.  It is always something special and this year it is a "blue" cupcake with marshmallow "clouds" on top.  The theme of the week is Sky!

Right now I have my feet up for a rest before I have to start baking cupcakes and making blue fondant.


----------



## Addie

I miss being active in the community. I have the services available to me to get out. But once I get there I can't walk too much. (Sit down most of the time) I get out of breath very easily. And chest pains are right there ready to strike. Having three heart attacks last year has scared the bejesus out of me. Last year was not my healthiest year. I have always enjoyed working with kids. Specially the little ones. My favorite times were with the 4H kids. And then the Girl Scouts. Adults are too argumentative. 

At the end of The Actors Studio, James Lipton asks four questions. One of them is "What is your favorite sound." For me it is the laughter and giggling of small children. The simplest things in life amuse them. When you see the world through their eyes, it looks so different and filled with fun.


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to get to the pool & cool off on this incredibly HOT day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Make sure to drink plenty of fluids too SB


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Make sure to drink plenty of fluids too SB


Thank you. I try to stay hydrated but in this heat it's hard to keep anything cold for to long.


----------



## Kylie1969

I can understand that

In Summer here I just drink lots of Puratap water..it is not cold but still hydrating which is good.

I find it harder to drink as much water now in Winter though


----------



## buckytom

i just took in the mail and there was a box for my boy from my brother

he sent my boy my old thurman munson signed baseball from when i was a kid! 

i couldn't believe it! i thought that ball was lost forever, but apparently my mom put it in a box with my brothers other ny yankees signed baseballs thinking that it was his.

i had told my son about meeting the old yankees captain in the late 70's; that he was a friend of my little league coach, and how he came to a couple of our team practices to teach us how to play. then he signed balls for each of us.

i can't believe my bro found it and sent my boy the ball! woohoo!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is brilliant Tom and what a lovely thing for your brother to do 

Your son will love it for sure!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Tom, how cool!!


----------



## Addie

bt, one more happy memory to share with your son. How cool of your brother.  What a nice family you come from.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just been doing some of my shoulder exercises and some ironing...gee I very much dislike ironing, have I ever mentioned that before 

I am going to have a nice hot coffee now and watch some Criminal Minds


----------



## Andy M.

I've had to iron my own clothes since I was 14 YO (I foolishly asked my mom if I could try it since it looked so easy).  For some time after I divorced I had to iron my dress shirts as I couldn't afford to send them out.  I can still do a very good job ironing but I don't hate it any less.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy, that is great that you can iron your own shirts etc...there are many men out there who cant, so good on you!

As you said though, it doesn't make you hate it any less 

I think the fact that it is something that needs to be done every week too..not good!

Steve has 5 business shirts and pants that I need to iron every week as he works in an office as a Software Engineer...so there is lots of ironing already  but it must be done!


----------



## Addie

I know, I am weird. But I love to iron. I find it very relaxing. I have a professional iron that gives off steam. You really have to be careful to keep your free hand away from the front of the iron. The steam comes out in a big cloud and you can get a nasty burn. Experience speaking here. 

When our kids were small and in school, I would bring all my ironing down to my sisters house, along with my iron. She had two ironing boards. We would spend the morning hours ironing. She hated it and would give me the hard stuff to do. Ruffles, bows, etc. on the girls clothing. But we had a lot of laughs. I would get home just in time for the kids coming home from school. When her husband came home that night, he would load up the car with all my ironing and bring it to me. It was all on hangers. Easy to  put away.


----------



## Andy M.

I would iron five dress shirts in less than an hour (I was a slow ironer) but sometimes I skipped a week and had to do two weeks' shirts at once.  Then I REALLY hated ironing.  At least suits went to the dry cleaner.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> I have just been doing some of my shoulder exercises and some ironing...gee I very much dislike ironing, have I ever mentioned that before
> 
> I am going to have a nice hot coffee now and watch some Criminal Minds


Have you thought about getting a steamer? You just hang the clothes on a hanger and steam them. I am seriously thinking of getting one. A friend of mine had one. She only had an iron because she did a lot of sewing and you need the iron to open/flatten seams. You also need one if you want to put creases in trousers or pleated skirts, etc.

I actually like ironing. I don't like having to set up the ironing board.


----------



## Kylie1969

Taxy, that sounds like a good idea 

I will have a look into that as it certainly does sound easier and quicker, thank you


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating a popsicle and watching TV.


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking a cheats mint julep. I didn't have any bourbon, so I used Scotch. It's pretty good.


----------



## Addie

I am really getting into this cleaning mode. I just took all my silk lamp shades and put them in the shower and cleaned them. I took off all the table cloths on the small round tables and put them in the laundry to wash.


----------



## bakechef

We leave for the airport at 4:30 am, we just started packing, there is still laundry in the dryer.  

Luckily we will be somewhere where we can easily pick up something if we forget it.  I am usually so much more organized than this, and well my partner, isn't...


----------



## Kylie1969

Where are you heading BC? Is it for a holiday?


----------



## bakechef

It is!  I'm going to my 20th high school reunion!


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that should be a blast BC!

Do you know if there are loads of people going?

Hope you can still recognise some of them


----------



## JoAnn L.

My DH just got done getting a bat out of our house. We also had one in here last summer. We still can't figure out how they get in. Thank goodness our grandson saw it come up from the cellar. I had to get DH out of bed to find it, while grandson and I stayed in the bedroom with the door shut. He found it in the bathroom and finally got it out the front door. It is going to be hard trying to get to sleep now, I am petrified of bats.


----------



## buckytom

JoAnn L. said:


> My DH just got done getting a bat out of our house. We also had one in here last summer. We still can't figure out how it get in.



don't they have to be invited n?


try holy water, silver, and garlic.

wait, garlic attracts itailans.

just go with holy water...


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a coffee but about to go and prepare tea as Steve will be home soon 

Catch you all later tonight


----------



## bakechef

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Wow, that should be a blast BC!
> 
> Do you know if there are loads of people going?
> 
> Hope you can still recognise some of them



It was a very small school, 68 in my graduating class!  I knew everyone, I'm sure I'll recognize a lot of people, thanks to Facebook!


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> don't they have to be invited n?
> 
> 
> try holy water, silver, and garlic.
> 
> *wait, garlic attracts itailans.*
> 
> just go with holy water...


 

 Well, since I can't sleep, I may as well have a good belly laugh. Thank you for starting my day on a good note.


----------



## Bolledeig

On our way to Dallas on business! I love how Americans value family so much that wife, kids and pets are welcome on business trips!


----------



## Kylie1969

bakechef said:


> It was a very small school, 68 in my graduating class!  I knew everyone, I'm sure I'll recognize a lot of people, thanks to Facebook!



Ah yes FB, that should help immensely  It sounds like it will be a great evening!



Bolledeig said:


> On our way to Dallas on business! I love how Americans value family so much that wife, kids and pets are welcome on business trips!



Have a good trip Bolle...is it far from where you are?


----------



## buckytom

i got up early this afternoon to get the turtle and goldfish tank cleaned. man, that thing stank! i never wanted a fish tank of any kind, but my damn neighbor came home with a tiny red eared slider (turtle) from chinatwon one day when she was babysitting and somehow my boy ended up with it.  and every church fair we end up with another goldfish or pool comet which get huge from eating turtle food.

the dumb turtle is supposed to eat the goldfish, but since he was raised with them, they are his friends. 

and i get to scrub a scummy tank every 6 or 8 weeks. 

anyway, i'm back, back in the ny groooove. back at work, trying to decide what to get for dinner. probably chinese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i got up early this afternoon to get the turtle and goldfish tank cleaned. man, that thing stank! i never wanted a fish tank of any kind, but my damn neighbor came home with a tiny red eared slider (turtle) from chinatwon one day when she was babysitting and somehow my boy ended up with it.  and every church fair we end up with another goldfish or pool comet which get huge from eating turtle food.
> 
> the dumb turtle is supposed to eat the goldfish, but since he was raised with them, they are his friends.
> 
> and i get to scrub a scummy tank every 6 or 8 weeks.
> 
> anyway, i'm back, back in the ny groooove. back at work, trying to decide what to get for dinner. probably chinese.



We had 4 red-eared sliders...yes named after the TMNT...they were the yuckiest beasts ever.  By the time we got rid of them, they were the size of salad plates and lived in a 50 gallon tank.  They got to move to a duck pond on a friend's piece of property.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i got up early this afternoon to get the turtle and goldfish tank cleaned. man, that thing stank! i never wanted a fish tank of any kind, but my damn neighbor came home with a tiny red eared slider (turtle) from chinatwon one day when she was babysitting and somehow my boy ended up with it.  and every church fair we end up with another goldfish or pool comet which get huge from eating turtle food.
> 
> the dumb turtle is supposed to eat the goldfish, but since he was raised with them, they are his friends.
> 
> and i get to scrub a scummy tank every 6 or 8 weeks.
> 
> anyway, i'm back, back in the ny groooove. back at work, trying to decide what to get for dinner. probably chinese.


How big is the tank? Have you thought of getting a Plecostomus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia? They look like tiny sharks and really keep the algae down.


----------



## buckytom

that's what shrek told you, pf, about the pond on a farm. 

that's what they told me when my childhood dog got old. she went to live on a farm.


did shrek made any tasty soups shortly after that?


----------



## buckytom

taxy, the tank is only about 20 gallons, and there's too many beasts in it already. the turtle has gone from the size of a half dollar piece to bigger than my hand in just 4 years.

my boy really wants a proper 50 gallon tank or bigger for just fish, but that will have to wait. and then, of course, we will have little sharks. thanks for the tip on a cleaner fish. i'll have to remember that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> that's what shrek told you, pf, about the pond on a farm.
> 
> that's what they told me when my childhood dog got old. she went to live on a farm.
> 
> 
> did shrek made any tasty soups shortly after that?



No, he was my friend and I took the turtles out there myself and they still live there, we see them about once a year.  Friend has an alligator, too...his name is Samsonite...


----------



## Zhizara

I'm watching Project Runway season opener.  These new people are GOOD!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for early bedtime.  I fell again today, twisted my ankle on the edge of the sidewalk ended up face down in the grass (at least it wasn't concrete this time) banged up my right knee, again.  Sprained my right hand and wrist.  Not enough to not use it, just enough to make it ache more than usual.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting ready for early bedtime.  I fell again today, twisted my ankle on the edge of the sidewalk ended up face down in the grass (at least it wasn't concrete this time) banged up my right knee, again.  Sprained my right hand and wrist.  Not enough to not use it, just enough to make it ache more than usual.


(((hugs)))

Don't have done that! I hope it all heals quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> (((hugs)))
> 
> Don't have done that! I hope it all heals quickly.



Just ache all over, the right more than the left.  But, I don't know how many more hits my right knee can take, it's a wonder my kneecap isn't mush by now.  It does have an extra crease in it today, but it doesn't hurt.


----------



## buckytom

i'm sorry you wiped out, fee.

has your doc checked your meniscus? your patella is just a bone cap as you know, but when the meniscus or one of the three cruciate ligaments go, watch out.

can you do a soft tissue scan of a meniscus?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Getting ready for early bedtime.  I fell again today, twisted my ankle on the edge of the sidewalk ended up face down in the grass (at least it wasn't concrete this time) banged up my right knee, again.  Sprained my right hand and wrist.  Not enough to not use it, just enough to make it ache more than usual.



Eeks!  {{{{hugs and healing, PF}}}}


----------



## buckytom

also, look into the y angle of the knee in relation to your hips with a sports doc. women have a wider knee angle due to their hips (hubba hubba ), so more stress is put on said knee ligaments and cartiledge.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> also, look into the y angle of the knee in relation to your hips with a sports doc. women have a wider knee angle due to their hips (hubba hubba ), so more stress is put on said knee ligaments and cartiledge.


Just curious, why do you know this stuff? Knee injuries?

I've broken my patella twice and I didn't know all of that.


----------



## buckytom

ex-gf's, taxy., just life knowledge, i guess. my knees are good, thank god. hockey players are nothing with bad knees. my injuries were always face, neck, and shoulder related.

i've lived with an aerobics instructor with an awesome figure but bad knees from billions of steps and stairmasters, and another girlfriend, a nurse, who was a curvy, tall girl who destroyed her knee in a moped accident in bermuda.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i'm sorry you wiped out, fee.
> 
> has your doc checked your meniscus? your patella is just a bone cap as you know, but when the meniscus or one of the three cruciate ligaments go, watch out.
> 
> can you do a soft tissue scan of a meniscus?



I have an appointment on Monday, but I'm fairly sure nothing is torn.  I'm not having any trouble walking on it, it's not even swollen.  We'll know in the morning when I wake up if I did more damage than I thought.  I promise, if the knee swells up or becomes painful I will go get it checked before Monday!

Best thing about these falls is they all have a mechanical reason, I'm not getting light-headed or dizzy, just fall over my own feet and slip on ice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> also, look into the y angle of the knee in relation to your hips with a sports doc. women have a wider knee angle due to their hips (hubba hubba ), so more stress is put on said knee ligaments and cartiledge.



That is only true of women who have carried to term.  I've never carried long enough to have any hip widening happen.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry you fell, PF.  Take care.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is only true of women who have carried to term.  I've never carried long enough to have any hip widening happen.


I never carried to term either, but I have wide hips. I don't think they would have needed any widening. I had 37 inch hips when I weighed 114 lbs. Heck, I had hips when I was three.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't even have a waist...even when I am at proper weight.  I still wear men's jeans, they fit me better than women's.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I still wear men's jeans, they fit me better than women's.



Me too!  We're like peas in a pod.


...almost.


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> I never carried to term either, but I have wide hips. I don't think they would have needed any widening. I had 37 inch hips when I weighed 114 lbs. Heck, I had hips when I was three.


 

a musical interlude on the subject.

(Here's to) Swimmin With Bowlegged Women(original) - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

Who you callin' bowlegged?


----------



## buckytom

lol, just teasing.

there's been scientific studies that wide hipped females attract more men. 

those with lesser badonka donk attract ogres. the good kind, though.




i'd better get my coat.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> lol, just teasing.
> 
> there's been scientific studies that wide hipped females attract more men.
> 
> those with lesser badonka donk attract ogres. the good kind, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd better get my coat.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL


----------



## Kylie1969

Been falling asleep in the recliner...yet again 

Also, I got all Steve's business shirts ironed etc and now enjoying a cup of coffee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> lol, just teasing.
> 
> there's been scientific studies that wide hipped females attract more men.
> 
> those with lesser badonka donk attract ogres. the good kind, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd better get my coat.



THAT's how I ended up with him...I always wondered what the attraction was.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting ready for early bedtime. I fell again today, twisted my ankle on the edge of the sidewalk ended up face down in the grass (at least it wasn't concrete this time) banged up my right knee, again. Sprained my right hand and wrist. Not enough to not use it, just enough to make it ache more than usual.


 
Now that is a silly thing to do. You will do anything to get out of work. No more injuries for you.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> lol, just teasing.
> 
> there's been scientific studies that wide hipped females attract more men.
> 
> those with lesser badonka donk attract ogres. the good kind, though.
> 
> i'd better get my coat.


 
And I always thought it was my red hair.


----------



## CWS4322

Cleaning the "main" part of the house so I can head out to the farm this afternoon to work as a "migrant" worker picking beans.


----------



## Alix

Taking a moment of quiet while Ken is out with the dog. Hoping to not have to put on the cone of shame today.


----------



## Addie

Trying to get up the energy to put the vacuum away. I managed to get the main room done yesterday. Now I need to do the smaller room. But that will have to wait. I kept getting chest pains yesterday trying to get this room done. Now I need to take a shower and head out the door on an errand. 

Also I have been having pain in the graft on my wound. As crazy as that sounds, it is a good thing. I was told five years ago that there was so much damage in the wound that the nerves in that part of my leg were destroyed and would never grow again. The fact that I feel pain tells me that the nerves did grow and have reconnected. It is pain I can live with. My mantra is "I still have my leg." Can't tell you how many times they wanted to amputate.


----------



## buckytom

Alix said:


> Taking a moment of quiet while Ken is out with the dog. Hoping to not have to put on the cone of shame today.



ken won't stop licking, huh?


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It is very chilly here this morning but it is going to be a bright sunshiny day 

We have to sort out all our tax stuff and email it all through to our accountant today as it is tax time here, also going to be doing a bit of gardening out in the sun


----------



## Skittle68

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone
> 
> It is very chilly here this morning but it is going to be a bright sunshiny day
> 
> We have to sort out all our tax stuff and email it all through to our accountant today as it is tax time here, also going to be doing a bit of gardening out in the sun



Omg I would love to have "chilly" right now lol. The 90° weather in MN is killing me. Can't take the heat!!


----------



## taxlady

Having lemon/lime Margaritas. Then I will make supper. It's the weekend!


----------



## babetoo

nada


----------



## Kylie1969

Skittle68 said:


> Omg I would love to have "chilly" right now lol. The 90° weather in MN is killing me. Can't take the heat!!



I do feel bad for you guys suffering in the heat...hoping it starts cooling down soon for you 

I am not looking forward to our Summer...we get extremely hot, dry Summers here too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Now that is a silly thing to do. You will do anything to get out of work. No more injuries for you.



I didn't miss any work...I actually got an extra hour in.


----------



## Addie

I just got my recertification for food stamps. It is 12 pages long and all the answers have been filled in. All I have to do is sign it. There is a section for 65 y.o. and above. One of the questions is "Are you pregnant?" They have "No" checked off for me. I so want to change that to "*YES"* and really shake them up. That would be the talk of their office. A client 73 years old and pregnant. I also want to meet the idiot who put that question in that section. My laugh for the day. I told my son he was going to get stuck with babysitting duties while I am out on the town bar hopping.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I do feel bad for you guys suffering in the heat...hoping it starts cooling down soon for you
> 
> I am not looking forward to our Summer...we get extremely hot, dry Summers here too


 
At the beginning of the week, we had temps in the high 90's. Today it didn't get above 69ºF.


----------



## Cindercat

Simon, my cat, & I had a scare this morning.  Simon was drinking out of the tub faucet while I sat putting in my contacts. When I turned on the hair dryer to dry my hair he took off running as usual. Except this time he somehow ran into the dryer cord & got it wrapped around his neck. He freaked out & started squirming, getting tied up further. I freaked out trying to grab him before he strangled himself. I finally got him up against me so he'd stop struggling,  in the process we demolished the plug on the dryer. At least, other than being scared, he seems to be okay. He let me feel around to see if he was hurting. He let me brush a couple handfuls of loosened hair off him before he wanted down. He took off & hid for a while. I did get him to eat a few treats but he didn't want me to touch him & I don't think he has been in the bathroom yet. I had to leave for a couple hours & when I got back he was still skittish but sat by me while I ate supper. Of course he got a bite or two if chicken. Now he is laying in his usual spot on top of me. He had me worried but I think he'll be okay.  It might take him a while to go back in the bathroom with me though.


----------



## Kylie1969

Aww CC, I hope Simon is OK...what a scare for the poor little guy and for you 

Please keep us updated with how he is going


----------



## Addie

Poor Baby. Give Simon some extra love from me.


----------



## Skittle68

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I do feel bad for you guys suffering in the heat...hoping it starts cooling down soon for you
> 
> I am not looking forward to our Summer...we get extremely hot, dry Summers here too



Hot and dry would be a little more bearable- it's in the 90's and feels like the 100's because of the humidity :/ ugh


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, more hugs for Simon, as soon as he'll let you love him a bit.  

Latté got a claw snag the other night, she was hanging off the side of the bed by one toe.


----------



## Skittle68

Cindercat said:
			
		

> Simon, my cat, & I had a scare this morning.  Simon was drinking out of the tub faucet while I sat putting in my contacts. When I turned on the hair dryer to dry my hair he took off running as usual. Except this time he somehow ran into the dryer cord & got it wrapped around his neck. He freaked out & started squirming, getting tied up further. I freaked out trying to grab him before he strangled himself. I finally got him up against me so he'd stop struggling,  in the process we demolished the plug on the dryer. At least, other than being scared, he seems to be okay. He let me feel around to see if he was hurting. He let me brush a couple handfuls of loosened hair off him before he wanted down. He took off & hid for a while. I did get him to eat a few treats but he didn't want me to touch him & I don't think he has been in the bathroom yet. I had to leave for a couple hours & when I got back he was still skittish but sat by me while I ate supper. Of course he got a bite or two if chicken. Now he is laying in his usual spot on top of me. He had me worried but I think he'll be okay.  It might take him a while to go back in the bathroom with me though.



OMG that is so scary for both of you! I'm glad you're both ok! Something similar happened to my bf and my cat last year- the cat (who weighs 15 lb and kills rabbits) had his paw caught in the cat door, and was screaming and twisting around on the floor.  Bf grabs Golly immediately to keep him from tearing his paw apart, and the cat was so freaked out he chomped down on bf's hand. Teeth went down to the bone, and Mike had to grab the top of the cats head and pry his teeth out. Luckily, there happened to be a jacket sitting right there, within reach that he was able to restrain the cat in and free his paw. The cat shook himself off and trotted away like it was no big thing, but Mike's hand swelled up like a softball and he had to go get anti-biotics. So like I said, I'm so glad you're ok!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cindercat, I hope Simon has calmed down since that happened.  Poor baby.  

Skittle - I would've been in a panic!  And poor Mike - OUCH!!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just had some of my Orange Cake with a cup of tea...lovely!

I was going to go and sit in the sun for a little while but it has gone all cloudy, so that is that then 

I do have more ironing to do now since bringing the washing in, guess I could do that.............or not


----------



## Cheryl J

I had a busy day today - one of my grandsons recently had a birthday, and we're having his party on Sunday.  He's two.    Went to the market and got all the veggies for a veggie tray, the fixins' for a couple of dips, and some various meats, cheeses and French rolls for sandwiches for 25.   

Can't wait to see little man tear into his presents and play with them with his little cousins. 

(Kylie, what time is it there now?  It's 10PM here, so going to bed shortly....yawn...)


----------



## Kylie1969

Aww that will be so much fun at your grandsons party Cheryl 

It is 2.40pm here right now


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl, I hope your party goes well.  Two year olds are so neat because they are starting to be totally aware of what is going on that this "is for me" 

Kylie, it is 10 pm here as well.  

I am fighting off a flu bug - I think I am getting it from hubby.   But my week with the kid's camp was incredible!  It is so good to be able to do things again and not be worried about my health or looking after Dad (I miss him, but now I know he isn't suffering I am finally feeling a bit of freedom).


----------



## Kylie1969

LP, sorry to hear you are not feeling so well...I do hope you can shake it off soon 

LP, it was 10pm where Cheryl is...at that time it was only 2.40pm here in Oz


----------



## Kylie1969

We are heading into the lounge now to watch some Masterchef, have a great day everyone 

Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## buckytom

see ya, kylie. say hi to steve for us.

wohoo! 1 hour to go until vacation.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheers Tom...Steve says hello 

Catch ya soon, when you are officially on holidays


----------



## Addie

At first when I got my days and nights screwed up I didn't mind. Stay awake all night and get sleepy around 10 a.m. Now I have to try to turn it around. I am missing summer. I have yet to spend the day on the patio working on my sewing. I don't get out to run errands. I depend on my son to do them for me. Time to try and stay up until at least 5 p.m.


----------



## Merlot

Off to a lake party for a couple of hours, it's a nice sunny day!


----------



## simonbaker

Went into work to put together a catering for a funeral.  arelaxing now wondering what to do today. I know the pool will be an option on this hot day.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Cheryl, I hope your party goes well. Two year olds are so neat because they are starting to be totally aware of what is going on that this "is for me"
> 
> Kylie, it is 10 pm here as well.
> 
> I am fighting off a flu bug - I think I am getting it from hubby.  But my week with the kid's camp was incredible! It is so good to be able to do things again and not be worried about my health or looking after Dad (I miss him, but now I know he isn't suffering I am finally feeling a bit of freedom).


 
So true, LP - 2 yrs. is such a fun age, they do get so much more aware at that age.  It'll be fun!  

Hope you get rid of that bug soon - not fun, especially when you're so busy.  I know what you mean about missing a parent and finally being able to relax a bit with some freedom.  My mom passed last year and much as I missed her and still do, it took months before I felt like I could take my time at the grocery store and not rush back to care for her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a nice day at the lake party, Merlot!  That sure sounds wonderful right about now.


----------



## Merlot

Cheryl J said:


> Have a nice day at the lake party, Merlot! That sure sounds wonderful right about now.


 
I'm such a ditz, the party is tomorrow, I drove all the way out there and had to come back  It's ok, tomorrow will be even sunnier


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So today was a good day for a drive...

Shrek is in the process of selling the motorcycle...


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I have just got up and having my first coffee for the day 

Today Steve and I are heading out to some markets and a nice drive as some of them are a fair distance away...we are then dropping into a lovely pizzeria for a gourmet pizza for lunch and then off to some garden centres for a few bits and pieces 

It is going to be a lovely sunny day too, so looking forward to taking off in a few hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merlot, have a great time at the party today


----------



## kadesma

I'm getting ready for Ma's Sunday, am making stuffed onions and zucchini's  some chocolate muffins for the kids, some granola, just some quick oats,cashews,honey, marinating a tri tip, to grill, will also do some sausage, make root beer floats, a platter of sliced tomatoes,  that's it so far.
kades


----------



## buckytom

be extra nice to him today, pf. that's a sad day for any guy.

i cried when i sold my old suzuki gs850.


i just got in from 3 hours of weeding the roses and half of the veggie garden.

now i have to go pick up a table and party supplies for tomorrow. the other coach and i are having a pizza party for our little league baseball team now that the entire season (including post season) is over. we're also having a kids vs. parents softball game, and a water gun and water balloon fight. 

should be fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> be extra nice to him today, pf. that's a sad day for any guy.
> 
> i cried when i sold my old suzuki gs850.




It's been under a cover for 3 years...


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like everyone has had a great day 

Tom, the pizza party sounds great, I bet it will be lots of fun for the kids and the adults 

Kades, all that food sounds lovely 

I have decided I want to come to your Ma's Sunday and to Tom's Pizza Party...I am sure we can go out to the markets a bit later today


----------



## LPBeier

I don't have the flu! It turns out that I was just tired from a busy week at the kid's camp and baking each night at home.  You don't know what a relief it is to wake up with just the normal symptoms (my throat, hip, etc.) and not that all over "ill" feeling!  I had a nap this afternoon with DH and am feeling so refreshed.

Unfortunately he is still ill, but again not the flu.  The doctor figures it is his thyroid again and way out of whack.  He was wearing 4 shirts, long johns under heavy jeans and four pairs of socks and was still cold in the doctor's office while I was wearing a summer t-shirt, capris and sandals and was hot! 

So he has a series of blood tests he has to get done tomorrow (fasting) and is off work for at least one more day.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds like everyone has had a great day
> 
> Tom, the pizza party sounds great, I bet it will be lots of fun for the kids and the adults
> 
> Kades, all that food sounds lovely
> 
> I have decided I want to come to your Ma's Sunday and to Tom's Pizza Party...I am sure we can go out to the markets a bit later today


After you do, stop in here on your way home - I still have some cupcakes and other goodies from the week!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great to hear that you dont have the flu LP 

Awww, that is so sweet of you...I am so coming for your lovely cupcakes...and to see you of course xx


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I just got my recertification for food stamps. It is 12 pages long and all the answers have been filled in. All I have to do is sign it. There is a section for 65 y.o. and above. One of the questions is "Are you pregnant?" They have "No" checked off for me. I so want to change that to "*YES"* and really shake them up. That would be the talk of their office. A client 73 years old and pregnant. I also want to meet the idiot who put that question in that section. My laugh for the day. I told my son he was going to get stuck with babysitting duties while I am out on the town bar hopping.



I got mine too.  It wasn't filled out, but i was able to fill it out online.  I started to include as "other bills", my cable bill ($117+), but thought they might figure I could spend my money on food instead, so I didn't.  Cable is a necessity for me.  I increased my bill to have High Definition for my new TV, and got one really great channel in return, Nat Geo Wild.  Sometimes I can leave it on all day.  Great scenery and critters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our cable, which includes TV, phone and internet is an absolute.  I can do without lots of other things.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our cable, which includes TV, phone and internet is an absolute.  I can do without lots of other things.


Same here - our TV, phone and cable are all on the same bill - we have a special package which is "supposed" to save you money.  I would be totally lost without the TV and internet.  The phone.......debatable sometimes.


----------



## taxlady

I made Margaritas. Then, while I was showing Stirling how to make them I had an oops. My cocktail shaker has a perfectly good recipe for Margaritas. It's a fairly potent one. 6 ounces of booze for two people. Well, Stirling asked if I shouldn't double the recipe. That sounded reasonable, since I had already had one. Oops, the recipe on the cocktail shaker makes *2* Margaritas. So, what I made was 4. We put two in the fridge. I'm on my third one now. Weeee! Not going to do that again, even if I have guests. The shaker was so full I had to stir it.  The other half wouldn't fit without spillage.


----------



## Cindercat

Simon is just about back to normal. He's still a bit skittish but he does everything and goes everywhere he did before the hair dryer incident. I got a new hair dryer (difference color) and got rid of the bath mat that he doesn't like. He comes in the bathroom with me but disappears in a flash when the hair dryer comes on. He's sitting on the back of the couch watching me eat a sandwich.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am sitting here at the computer with a new worry. About 10:30 in the evening, I was standing at the table and all of a sudden I was hit with a pain in both kidneys that knocked the breath out of me and I had to grab the table to stay standing. Oh joy! Just what I needed. A kidney infection. I have had plenty of bladder and kidney infections over the years to recognize the difference. So I took a couple of Vicodin and that took care of the pain. And I am drinking plenty of water. My son will pick up some cranberry juice tomorrow for me. We have an ER here in the community. East Boston is separated by the harbor from Boston proper and hospitals. So we have our own ER. If I go to it, they will tell me to go in town to the ER at my hospital. I will also get some cocky young doctor asking me when did I get my medical degree. At 73 y.o., I know the difference between a kidney and bladder infection. Lord knows, I have had enough of both. All I need is a prescription for a sulphur drug. If it was a bladder infection, then I would need an antibiotic. And my bladder is not located high up under my ribs in the back. I am prepared to have a good argument tomorrow. We have all the facilities to diagnose and treat a kidney infection right here in the neighborhood. It is staffed along with the lab 24 hours a day.  Grrrr!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here wide awake. I hear the ambulance and the fire department. Next I hear the elevator and voices. About ten minutes go by and I hear the voices again. Someone went out. Will find out tomorrow. Then I hear the police siren. It stops right outside my open window. Now I live on a really quiet street. Even the birds whisper in the middle of the day. They were on a chase and the car hit the guard rail at the end of this building. Yelling and cursing. Here comes another ambulance. Someone got hurt. So much for peace and quiet. I am not one to run out and see what happened. I have seen my share of crashes. And for the resident that went out? I definitely don't want to see that. I am afraid they will grab me just out of habit.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a lovely day out today 

The markets were fun to look around and then we went for lunch and the gourmet pizza we bought was ever so tasty!

We then went around looking for a new TV...we have a 103cm one but are looking at getting a 155cm one


----------



## LPBeier

I am about to take my DH to the lab to get a whole pile of blood tests to check out his thyroid (which is wonky at the best of times), and blood sugar among other things.  I need to drive as he has fasted and is horrid with blook and needles.  The clinic doctor yesterday said he has to take at least today off work  which isn't making him too happy. 

When we get home, have a good breakfast and I get him back to bed, I am going to start working on declutering so we can get our rooms changed around. Dad's room will be the guest room/"man cave" (a total joke as DH hates the term) and the smaller office room becomes my "studio" that I have lots of plans for.  The first being painting one of the sliding closet doors with blackboard paint and covering the other with cork tiles so I can pin up patterns, write out lists, etc.  I will have a sewing station, computer station, cake station and drawing board.  Can't wait!


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, sure do dislike hearing ambulances and sirens in the middle of the night, or anytime for that matter.  Makes me sad knowing that someone is hurt or ill, and a family is in panic.  Happened too often with my mother.  :-(

Kylie - aren't new toys fun?  

LP - you're inspiring me to get busy and finish my 2 extra bedrooms.  One I made into a den-type room, and am almost done, but now have the other bedroom to seriously work on.  It's a guest room for whatever family members may need it, but still lots of work and gussying up to do.  Sounds like you'll have the perfect places for you and DH.  

I've just finished the dips and veggie trays for today's party for my grandson, and boy is it hard not to nibble on it.    Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek let me sleep almost 12 hours...kinda wish he wouldn't do that.  Then we have some hunting and gathering to do.


----------



## Katie H

I'm taking inventory of what needs to get done before I have surgery on Wednesday.  Not much time and so much to do.

I'm moving slowly because the horrible pain prevents me from going at my normal pace.  Not much time tomorrow as Glenn and I both have appointments at the rheumatologist's office in the afternoon.  Then, Tuesday, I have my pre-op appointment with the surgeon and weekly grocery shopping.  Before I know it...Wednesday morning will be here and I'm not sure I'll have gotten everything done.  Oh, well, what doesn't get done just doesn't get done and that's all there is to it.

As it stands, I've reviewed our freezers and pantry and am satisfied all is well there.  All the critical laundry will have been done by Tuesday night and I did all the ironing yesterday.  Any birthday cards and/or packages that needed to be in the mail for this month are on their zip code way via our mail carrier on Friday.  If I've forgotten anyone...well I think I have a better excuse than "the dog ate...."

To further complicate things, Glenn's daughter and two babies are driving here from Lexington later this week for a few days' visit.  I'm not sure how I'll handle that but, if there's pain killers available, you can bet your bippie I'll take some.

I suppose I'll find out what kind of tough stuff I'm made of by the end of the week.

I'm just ready to be on the other side of constant debilitating pain and regain some of the use of my hands.  All this surgery stuff is new to me as I've never been sick or had any real medical challenges.  Had all my children in a matter of minutes and never had any broken bones, save my nose, twice.  So having a cast will be a totally new experience.

This wasn't on my Bucket List, so I'll have to check it off my list of "Other" and move on to the next adventure.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got out of bed and about to have some breakfast!

Hope everyone has had a nice day


----------



## babetoo

i am fighting a major depression. am not sure the cause. to low to do any of my projects. eating junk, and doing nothing. i have had these before as ptsd is an evil thing to have. i am going to make myself clean up the kitchen. pick up the dead flowers from b'day bouquets. then we will see. i hate when this happens and i can't dig myself out of it. good thoughts, please


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Babe and good thoughts being sent in your direction.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> (((Hugs))) Babe and good thoughts being sent in your direction.



+1

Hope you feel better soon Babe!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie and Babe,
I have been where you both are in your situations now and I send you gentle hugs, prayers and good thoughts. Pain, whether the physical or emotional kind, can suck the life out of a person. But just know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel for both of you, and tons of love to see you through to it.

Katie, I am sure Glenn's daughter will understand that you can't be the grand hostess you usually are and will help out a bit.  And that wonderful hubby of yours will be right by your side. 

Babe, is there someone who can come over and be with you?  To just be there to do things for you, talk to, hug?  I sure wish it could be me. 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Katie and Babe}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kylie1969

Babe, hope you feel better real soon, not a nice place to be


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Katie and Babe,
> I have been where you both are in your situations now and I send you gentle hugs, prayers and good thoughts. Pain, whether the physical or emotional kind, can suck the life out of a person. But just know that there is a light at the end of the tunnel for both of you, and tons of love to see you through to it.
> 
> Katie, I am sure Glenn's daughter will understand that you can't be the grand hostess you usually are and will help out a bit.  And that wonderful hubby of yours will be right by your side.
> 
> Babe, is there someone who can come over and be with you?  To just be there to do things for you, talk to, hug?  I sure wish it could be me.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Katie and Babe}}}}}}}}}}}}}




i wish you could be too. right now i am just to down to even try to talk with anyone. hope this passes soon.


----------



## babetoo

thanks everyone. my heart is just so heavy. i am on the verge of tears all the time. maybe if i could cry i would feel better. some of it is triggered by the dates and events of the last month. my del's birthday, my birthday, was the day we met. the fact that no one else seems to mark these occasions make me sad. then coming up is what should have been our fifty-six anniversary. i will try to do something for distraction and that may help.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just got back from visiting the nieces. Now trying to figure out what to make for dinner.


----------



## simonbaker

Had a fun family day with the daughter.  We celebrate every july 22nd as it's the day we legally adopted our daughter.  So, today was her "special day". We went to mass, the out to eat, swimming in the pool & shopping. Fun day.


----------



## Somebunny

Just waiting for the raspberry Ice cream to finish freezing.  The machine was running for 30 minutes before I realized I hadn't put the paddle in......geesh!!! I'm a bonehead!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Had a fun family day with the daughter.  We celebrate every july 22nd as it's the day we legally adopted our daughter.  So, today was her "special day". We went to mass, the out to eat, swimming in the pool & shopping. Fun day.



That sounds lovely SB 

How old is your daughter?


----------



## tinlizzie

Babetoo, could you afford to just throw up your hands and say to heck with it all, and wallow in those down feelings for a while?  Seems like the old optimism and energy creep back in after a period of time whether you ask for them or not. 
From  your past postings it sounds like you're a pretty tough cookie.  Many kind hearts here are wishing you the best.

Good vibes to you, too, Katie.


----------



## LPBeier

I just woke up from a great night's sleep.

I didn't get any work done on the rooms today but we got our fridge completely torn apart and cleaned and DH worked on it once again.  It is draining water down under the crispers at an alarming rate and we are just trying to get by until we can get a new one.  We will probably get this one fixed and use it as our spare.

So, today I am going to do my closet doors and remove an antique desk from my soon to be studio and put it in the hallway where it will fit nicely and look beautiful.  Only problem is this will make another huge project because it currently holds all Dad's papers, etc. and I am just not ready to deal with them at the moment.  This is all the stuff I have collected through the estate and papers he kept that I didn't need.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just returned from vacay late last night.  DH had turned the water off before we left, which also turned off the source for the outside hoses. Bad DH!!  I was frantic, as temps were in the 100+° range with no rain the entire time we were gone.  Luckily, I have wonderful neighbors, and they kept the vegetable gardens watered, I have no idea how, possibly by hand carried watering cans.  I haven't talked to them yet, but everything looks good and I just picked a big cuke and my first ripe tomato, on my way out to pick the beans.


----------



## LPBeier

You have great neighbours, DL.  How was your vacation?


----------



## Addie

I was sitting here with my knife and fork eating the three chicken legs I cooked up. Son #1 walked in and started to laugh at me. "This is how you eat chicken legs." So he picked up the last one and ate it all. With no knife and fork. And he was still laughing as he went out the door. I have to smack that kid. I know I taught him better manners than that.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I was sitting here with my knife and fork eating the three chicken legs I cooked up. Son #1 walked in and started to laugh at me. "This is how you eat chicken legs." So he picked up the last one and ate it all. With no knife and fork. And he was still laughing as he went out the door. I have to smack that kid. I know I taught him better manners than that.


Better manners than eating with his hands or better manners than eating with out a knife and fork?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Better manners than eating with his hands or better manners than eating with out a knife and fork?



...Or better manners than eating his mother's lunch?


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> ...Or better manners than eating his mother's lunch?



I think I mean that one in there somewhere.....much too early to make sense!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> You have great neighbours, DL.  How was your vacation?



Thanks, it was wonderful, LP!  We can never get enough of Cozumel!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just went to the mailbox to return a Netflix film. Oh my gosh, is it ever HOT out.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I think I mean that one in there somewhere.....much too early to make sense!


 
All of the above. And he didn't even get a plate.


----------



## buckytom

dw took the boy down the shore with her best bud and her son who are visiting from so. cal..

i got to stay home to pick weeds and clean the pool during a thunderstorm. 

now i'm trying to decide if i shoulld go food shopping and make dinner, or just go out. maybe thai, or japanese.

sushi again?


----------



## babetoo

tinlizzie said:


> Babetoo, could you afford to just throw up your hands and say to heck with it all, and wallow in those down feelings for a while?  Seems like the old optimism and energy creep back in after a period of time whether you ask for them or not.
> From  your past postings it sounds like you're a pretty tough cookie.  Many kind hearts here are wishing you the best.
> 
> Good vibes to you, too, Katie.




that is pretty much what i am doing , then i feel guilty when things don't get done. so wallow, i will. thanks so much!


----------



## Skittle68

I am sitting here waiting for bf to get close enough to home to start cooking the pork for stir fry. He must think I'm a wizard. I creep on him using the "find my iPhone" app lol. We have a family plan and both phones are in my name, so I can look at a map and see exactly how far from home he is. I know it's sort of creepy, but I only use it to have a better idea when to start dinner. He is really bad about telling me when he will get home, because he doesn't check his phone much when he's driving (which is smart!)


----------



## buckytom

skittle, you really should tell him what you are doing and why. i mean, if it's really innocent he'll understand. otherwise, it appears you don't trust him and are spying.
not good.


----------



## Skittle68

buckytom said:
			
		

> skittle, you really should tell him what you are doing and why. i mean, if it's really innocent he'll understand. otherwise, it appears you don't trust him and are spying.
> not good.



I like that he is so amazed that dinner is always 5 min away when he gets home lol.  It wouldn't be nearly as impressive if he knew how I did it. I'll tell on myself some day.


----------



## buckytom

well, good luck, but it's a bad practice for such a small thing.

mistrust is huge, and you're risking bringing that into your relationship for a gimmick. 

you should at least make him aware that it's possible for you to be able to do. you know, at some other time so he doesn't figure out your culinary trickery. then it's on him not to be a dumbass.


----------



## Kylie1969

Morning guys 

This morning I am going to the physio, so love getting my shoulder massaged once a fortnight 

Steve is then going to the physio tonight for the first time to see what they can do for his back..is is certainly muscular but he has had this pain for about a year now...I told him it was time to get it looked at 

Hope everyone has had a lovely day!

You are on holidays now aren't you Tom?


----------



## buckytom

hi kylie. yes, on vacation/holiday. not that i would have noticed, though, lol.

we'll goto a lake tomorrow, maybe the beach later in the week. awaiting marching orders from dw.

then, negotiations start, lol. call me buckytros, buckytros gahli.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I just woke up from a great night's sleep.
> 
> I didn't get any work done on the rooms today but we got our fridge completely torn apart and cleaned and DH worked on it once again.  It is draining water down under the crispers at an alarming rate and we are just trying to get by until we can get a new one.  We will probably get this one fixed and use it as our spare.
> 
> So, today I am going to do my closet doors and remove an antique desk from my soon to be studio and put it in the hallway where it will fit nicely and look beautiful.  Only problem is this will make another huge project because it currently holds all Dad's papers, etc. and I am just not ready to deal with them at the moment.  This is all the stuff I have collected through the estate and papers he kept that I didn't need.


Laurie,
I understand the peper mess, First I had daddy's, then Mom's I put them all in a box that would hold them then put a plastic large bag over all. I've been working on them on and off for some time now. Still have much to do but. I can at least see daylight at the end of the road.  Just  set the papers aside and take it one day at a time. You will get it done.
ma


----------



## Skittle68

buckytom said:
			
		

> well, good luck, but it's a bad practice for such a small thing.
> 
> mistrust is huge, and you're risking bringing that into your relationship for a gimmick.
> 
> you should at least make him aware that it's possible for you to be able to do. you know, at some other time so he doesn't figure out your culinary trickery. then it's on him not to be a dumbass.



He knows it's possible- we have used it before when he couldn't find his phone and thought he might have left it at a friend's house.


----------



## taxlady

I just went out to the street and moved my car into the garage. I was going to be lazy and leave it 'til tomorrow, but we have a "Severe Thunderstorm Watch", "...Weather conditions for these regions are favourable for the development  of severe thunderstorms. Some of these storms could produce large hail -  damaging winds - heavy rain and intense lightning...

No, I'm not leaving Sigrid (my new-to-me Volvo) outside to risk hail damage.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds great Tom...wonderful week ahead for you all, good to hear 

I have just returned from the physio and she said it was my last appointment YAY!!

I have only needed 6 in total once a fortnight. She said I have been so good with the exercises that it has healed really nicely and that I only need to do the theraband exercise from now on, not any of the pulley ones or stretching ones and for only another 6 weeks 

I am pretty happy with all this


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I just went out to the street and moved my car into the garage. I was going to be lazy and leave it 'til tomorrow, but we have a "Severe Thunderstorm Watch", "...Weather conditions for these regions are favourable for the development  of severe thunderstorms. Some of these storms could produce large hail -  damaging winds - heavy rain and intense lightning...
> 
> No, I'm not leaving Sigrid (my new-to-me Volvo) outside to risk hail damage.



I actually just saw that on the news.  We had rain all night and morning but in the afternoon it turned nice - not summer hot, just right!

I am patting myself on the back is what I am doing right now!  Our office is cramped with our chairs hitting back to back and we aren't ready to move DH's desk (the one I am now using) into his new office.  Dad brought over here a beautiful antique desk that was beside his computer desk (the one DH uses at the moment).  It had been my great aunt's and we want to keep it in the family.  It is now sitting in our hallway and I was able to move DH's current desk over and now we have room to move! 

DH just came home for a quick break and loves what I did!  And is even more happy that I did it in a way I wouldn't hurt my back.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am still in shock. I have a son who lives in Aurora, Colorado. I heard the news on the radio at 6 AM that morning. When they said that the shootings happened at a movie theater, I relaxed a little because my son doesn't go to movies. I was so glad when I got to talk to him later. What a terrible, terrible tragedy.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn, I am so glad he is okay and you got to talk to him.  My prayers are with you, him and all those involved.  Such a tragedy.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> JoAnn, I am so glad he is okay and you got to talk to him.  My prayers are with you, him and all those involved.  Such a tragedy.



+1

What an unbelievable tragedy.


----------



## Rocklobster

Up late suffering some severe cramps. I was delayed today coming home because of a huge storm. I was helping clear trees and directing traffic so when I got into town I grabbed a piece of pizza from a pizzeria and it looked pretty old. Anyway, here I am.  Bad moon risin'. Sorry, gotta go.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> JoAnn, I am so glad he is okay and you got to talk to him.  My prayers are with you, him and all those involved.  Such a tragedy.


+2


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thanks everyone. I can't imagine what all of the victims families are going through.


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> Up late suffering some severe cramps. I was delayed today coming home because of a huge storm. I was helping clear trees and directing traffic so when I got into town I grabbed a piece of pizza from a pizzeria and it looked pretty old. Anyway, here I am.  Bad moon risin'. Sorry, gotta go.



Good on you Rock, helping out like that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope the cramps have gone


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> I am still in shock. I have a son who lives in Aurora, Colorado. I heard the news on the radio at 6 AM that morning. When they said that the shootings happened at a movie theater, I relaxed a little because my son doesn't go to movies. I was so glad when I got to talk to him later. What a terrible, terrible tragedy.



I have been hearing a lot about those shootings over here too...such a tragedy indeed 

So glad that your son is okay JoAnn


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My step-daughter was a substitute teacher in the school district during the Columbine shootings...took us hours to find out if she was okay.

Two of my step kids and their families live in Aurora.  They are all okay.  Mom worked and shopped in Aurora, but they moved away a few years ago.

All around, just a horrible tragedy and my heart goes out to the victims and their families.


----------



## taxlady

Rock, do you think the cramps were from the pizza?


----------



## LPBeier

I read two stories of the victims of the Aurora shootings.  One was of Jessica Gwai who was a sports blogger.  Apparently two months ago she was in the shopping mall in Toronto where a shooter killed two and injured others.  She just left the food court before it happened.  She wrote in her blog that these are life changing moments and you never know when fate is going to step in and it is your time.  Sadly, two months later she died at the hands of another gunman.

Mickala (not sure of spelling) was the other one.  Her friends were trying to drag her out of the theatre when the security (or police I am not sure) told them to leave her and go.  They did so reluctantly and the family didn't know if she was alive or not, lying in that theatre.  When I saw a picture of all the victims and saw her name, I knew the answer.

This is what makes it a tragedy - there are stories behind each and every victim. But more often than not we hear the killer's story, not those of the victims.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I have had a lovely shower, done a load of washing and hung it all out and now enjoying a cup of coffee 

I am going to visit mum this morning for a coffee and a chat, I love going and spending time with my lovely mum 

Hoping everyone has had a superb day!


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds lovely SB
> 
> How old is your daughter?


 She is 13. We got her when she was 3 days old.  We had to wait 6 months before we could go to court & legally adopt her. Happiest day of our lives. It's worth remebering it every year.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> She is 13. We got her when she was 3 days old.  We had to wait 6 months before we could go to court & legally adopt her. Happiest day of our lives. It's worth remebering it every year.



SB, this will be added to what made me smile!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Katie H

Just sitting here counting the minutes until it's time to go to bed and "sleep fast" as my little sister used to say when she wanted the next day to hurry up and arrive.  That's me today.  I will finally have my hand surgery tomorrow and I am soooooo ready.

All the laundry is done, the house is totally clean and I have at least three days of meals done, perhaps more.  When I went to the market today I stocked up extra on those things Glenn likes best.

I can't have anything after midnight tonight but my surgery isn't until after 1:00 tomorrow afternoon, so I plan to have a small snack about 10 tonight so I won't try to eat the door off the hinges when I get back home.


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck tomorrow, Katie.  You can look forward to the relief that comes afterwards.


----------



## Dawgluver

Keep us posted, Katie!  Good luck!


----------



## taxlady

Katie, best wishes on the surgery. Sending good vibes in your direction.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good luck on the surgery tomorrow, Katie.  Hoping it's quick, as well as your recovery time.


----------



## Cheryl J

I cleaned out the freezer today and found part of a turkey carcass from December that I forgot I had.    I took it apart and put it in the Nesco along with some carrots, celery and onions for turkey stock.  It's simmering away and the aroma is killing me, it smells so good.


----------



## Katie H

Thanks, everyone, for the well wishes.  Right now I'm eating a nice bowl of lovely fresh cherries and listening to the coyotes barking outside.  They roam and "carry on" this time of the night.  They are very prevalent in our neighborhood.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, please add me to the list of well-wishers for your surgery.  You will be in my thoughts and prayers.  Knowing the pain you are feeling right now I am excited for you when it is all over and you have the use of your wrists and hands back.
{{{{{{{{{{{{{KATIE}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Good luck with your surgery Katie. I hope you'll have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kate, I wish you all the best for your surgery and hope you get well soon after


----------



## Addie

Good luck Katie. Prayers are on their way for a speedy recovery. Keep us posted even if you have to type with one hand. Forget capitals. We will understand.


----------



## simonbaker

Good luck on your surgery. Glen is a lucky guy that you have him all taken care of during your absence.  Will keep you in prayer for a speedy recovery.


----------



## bakechef

Sitting in Laguardia, flight cancelled to Raleigh, rebooked to go through Detroit, will get home tonight, but pretty late, if nothing else goes wrong.  Still better than sitting in a car for a day and a half!


----------



## Kylie1969

Masterchef Australia Season 4 finished last night with Andy being the winner...he deserved the title as he has come a long way through the series and has just got better and better 

I predicted a few weeks back that he would be the winner, so I am well pleased


----------



## Zhizara

Today I cleaned the refrigerator, top, sides, gaskets, inside and underneath.  Now I won't have to do it again for at least 3 months.

It wasn't really hard to do, but it was hard getting up the energy!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am going out to do the grocery shopping soon and then a bit of housework this afternoon


----------



## Skittle68

Ugh. Putting away one last load of laundry before bf gets home to distract me. Can't get anything done when he is home. He just wants to have FUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!! Lol. Here I go...


----------



## Skittle68

Skittle68 said:
			
		

> Ugh. Putting away one last load of laundry before bf gets home to distract me. Can't get anything done when he is home. He just wants to have FUUUUUUNNNNN!!!!! Lol. Here I go...



I knew it- as soon as he got home he started talking about setting up the projector and having movie night in the backyard lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nagging Shrek...


----------



## Rocklobster

I am trying to get my lard arse up n' off of the computer chair to go for a walk. But, a full day of work, big dinner and a couple of glasses of Folonari are making it soooooo difficult.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nagging Shrek...


Now that sounds like a good time. I'll go nag the old fellar here
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Now that sounds like a good time. I'll go nag the old fellar here
> ma



He finally got up and took his pills...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He finally got up and took his pills...


Oh brother, I'd be all over him for sure.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Oh brother, I'd be all over him for sure.
> ma



I wasn't REALLY nagging him...just feels like it sometimes.  Now it's time to start bugging/nagging him about changing his dressing.


----------



## simonbaker

Had to work late tonight for a group of 30. Got home made a couple of burgers now kicking back & relaxing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Relaxing out on the patio with a glass of wine and watching the hummingbirds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Relaxing out on the patio with a glass of wine and watching the hummingbirds.



That is one of the biggest reasons I hate living in an apartment.  No place to hang a feeder so I can enjoy it.


----------



## Andy M.

We must be cursed.  SO has had a hummingbird feeder in her garden for two seasons.  We have never seen a single bird!  The feeder is similar to the one pictured and we follow the directions to a "T".  Every one else we talk to has plenty of birds.  We have none.

I don't get it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hummers return every year to where they were born.  Sure hope you can get some, Andy.  Do you have flowers too?

Every year I get put on notice if I don't get the feeder out at the right time.  The hummers buzz the window and stare at me....


----------



## Andy M.

SO's garden is full of flowers as well as the feeder.


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.

Hummers prefer tubular flowers, I see them a lot in the hostas and columbines.  They also like the color red.  Strange, if your neighbors have them, that you don't.

Ours are super territorial, and keep booting each other off the feeder, even though there's room for all.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just dug up the shallots I planted last fall.  Really nice size, hope they're good.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.
> 
> Hummers prefer tubular flowers, I see them a lot in the hostas and columbines.  They also like the color red.  Strange, if your neighbors have them, that you don't.
> 
> Ours are super territorial, and keep booting each other off the feeder, even though there's room for all.




Not our neighbors, just friends from nearby towns.  SO has a variety of flowers including hostas, lilies, impatiens, hydrangeas, Iris, Morning Glory, etc.  The feeder is red with yellow flowers at the feeding holes just like the photo.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi, Andy.    Hummers habits can be odd - there are so many species and it depends on the weather and the species, as to where they will go.  I'm in SoCal, and last year there were practically none....I was getting pretty disappointed myself.  This year there are so many I can't go out on the patio to water without one buzzing around me, lol.  

I'd go ahead and leave the feeders up and full, and hopefully 'word of mouth' will eventually get you some hummers.  Usually, once one finds another food source, other than your neighbors, others will follow.  They are very territorial.


----------



## Dawgluver

Here in the midwest, we only have one species, the ruby throated hummingbird.  They migrate south every year.  One of my favorite things about spring here is when they return, and I get glared at and dive bombed while they wait for me to fill the feeder again.

As I said before, they return to their birthplace.  That is probably the problem.   I agree with Cheryl, keep leaving the feeder out.  I put just a tiny amount of nectar in ours, with this heat, it needs to be changed frequently, otherwise it goes bad.


----------



## Cindercat

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Here in the midwest, we only have one species, the red throated hummingbird.



I live in Missouri and have seen 3 different varieties at my parents' feeders. My dad fills 4 or 5 large feeders every day. There's at least 30 birds fighting for a spot at the feeders. We found a nest in the climatis last year. Cute little thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's cool!  What are the other varieties?  In Mexico they have the Anna's  hummingbird,among others ,but up here we only have the red throated.


----------



## tinlizzie

Zhizara said:


> Today I cleaned the refrigerator, top, sides, gaskets, inside and underneath. Now I won't have to do it again for at least 3 months.
> 
> It wasn't really hard to do, but it was hard getting up the energy!


 
My turn to feel like a slacker.  Doesn't it feel good to have it so clean?  I always wonder where all those crumbs in the freezer gasket come from (as if I didn't know).


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm making food for the potluck at work today.


----------



## chopper

I had a funny smell in my refrigerator and could not locate it. It was a chemical smell and not a rotten food thing. I spent all morning looking for bad wires or coolant leaks or something. Then I googled "chemical smell in fridge". Some said to look for bad wires or leaks of some kind. After yelling at the computer for telling me something I already had tried,  I saw another poster that said that rotten citrus can smell like that. Needless to say I had forgotten about a leftover lime in the bottom of the crisper drawer!  Now the fridge smells fresh again, and the garbage can in the garage has a funny chemical smell...


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not been up long, but have done my Theraband exercises and been on the exercise bike..now enjoying a coffee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I had a funny smell in my refrigerator and could not locate it. It was a chemical smell and not a rotten food thing. I spent all morning looking for bad wires or coolant leaks or something. Then I googled "chemical smell in fridge". Some said to look for bad wires or leaks of some kind. After yelling at the computer for telling me something I already had tried,  I saw another poster that said that rotten citrus can smell like that. Needless to say I had forgotten about a leftover lime in the bottom of the crisper drawer!  Now the fridge smells fresh again, and the garbage can in the garage has a funny chemical smell...




You owe me a new monitor!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Just come back from mums 

We had a lovely chat and a couple of coffees, always nice to see mum 

Now time for lunch!


----------



## chopper

Well, I'm glad I could provide you some entertainment PF!  Maybe I should have posted on the "today's funny" thread. I think I have an old dinosaur monitor in the basement, but the shipping would be outrageous. It is quite big and heavy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Well, I'm glad I could provide you some entertainment PF!  Maybe I should have posted on the "today's funny" thread. I think I have an old dinosaur monitor in the basement, but the shipping would be outrageous. It is quite big and heavy!



I was fine until the last line...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I was fine until the last line...



Gotcha there, huh?  I'm wondering if I should tell Hubby or just let him try to figure out what that smell in the garage is.


----------



## Rocklobster

taxlady said:


> Rock, do you think the cramps were from the pizza?


Sorry belated answer. Yes. I am almost certain it was from the Pizza. It came, it went. My girlfriend and my daughter all ate the same thing as me over the same 24 hours except I ate the pizza. I had no other symptoms other than severe cramps in my lower abdemen and then...well...you know. That's what I get for eating anything....


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We must be cursed. SO has had a hummingbird feeder in her garden for two seasons. We have never seen a single bird! The feeder is similar to the one pictured and we follow the directions to a "T". Every one else we talk to has plenty of birds. We have none.
> 
> I don't get it.


 
Andy you need three things in your yard for the birds to come. Food, water and a place of safety to fly to. The feeder and water need to be near a tree or somewhere they can fly to quickly for safety. They are also attracted by brightly colored flowers. For meat eaters, dirt where they can find bugs and worms. When the flowers go to seed, it will attract the seed eating birds. If you are not into planting flowers, I would suggest you plant perennials. they will come up each year without any help from you. Tulips, Irises, Gladiolas, and any other flower that starts with a bulb. Everything should be located away from the house. Yet within sight of a window so you can watch them. If you put in a bird bath, you need to change the watere at least once a wek if not more often. Depending how often the birds visit it. Bright flowers will also atrtract butterflies. 

Hope this info helps.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks for the tips Addie.  We have all that.  Tons of brightly colored flowers, a couple of bird baths and trees galore.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Thanks for the tips Addie.  We have all that.  Tons of brightly colored flowers, a couple of bird baths and trees galore.



One other thing I read, you need to get the feeder out early to mid-April here, it might need to go out earlier in MA.  My hummers remind me by buzzing me and glaring in the window.

My dad had dozens of hummers when he lived in Arizona.  He would just mix up sugar and water, no boiling, and pour it in the feeders.  I do NOT recommend doing that!  His feeders were all black with mold, and I don't think it was good for the hummers!


----------



## Kylie1969

I cut Steve's hair when he got home from work and then had a lovely hot shower

Have just had dinner and now relaxing with a cuppa and some biscuits


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to leave for work.  A busy friday ahead today.  We need to be done & have the card loaded by 3 today. Weekend family reunion this weekend. All my brothers & sisters as well as their spouses & kids, 40 people total, we all stay together in a large lodge for the weekend. Dh & I host it every year & take care of the food. It is always alot of fun.


----------



## Addie

I plugged in the scooter and started to get dressed to make a run to CVS. Son showed up and asked me where did I think I was going. It's raining out. Can't take the scooter out in the rain. So he ran the errands for me. So I am staying in and cleaning up here inside.


----------



## Alix

Got up early (grudgingly) because the cats were tapdancing on my head. Working on my second cup of coffee now after cleaning the kitchen (YIKES!), getting the turkey in to brine and checking on all the outside plants. Bugs's apple has sprouted! She is going to be so pleased. Going to repot some more aloes. I have about 60 bazillion all sprouted up again. Sheesh!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> One other thing I read, you need to get the feeder out early to mid-April here, it might need to go out earlier in MA.  My hummers remind me by buzzing me and glaring in the window.
> 
> My dad had dozens of hummers when he lived in Arizona.  He would just mix up sugar and water, no boiling, and pour it in the feeders.  I do NOT recommend doing that!  His feeders were all black with mold, and I don't think it was good for the hummers!



I think we were late getting it out last year.  We were quite early this year due to the mild weather to be sure we attracted them.  No luck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I think we were late getting it out last year.  We were quite early this year due to the mild weather to be sure we attracted them.  No luck.



I think starting in March you need to don this outfit and dance in the yard for two hours in the morning and two hours in the evening to attract the fellows with the white coats and butterfly nets errr, hummingbirds.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think starting in March you need to don this outfit and dance in the yard for two hours in the morning and two hours in the evening to attract the fellows with the white coats and butterfly nets errr, hummingbirds.


 
 I think Andy would look divine in that outfit.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I think Andy would look divine in that outfit.




Sorry, it doesn't fit anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I think starting in March you need to don this outfit and dance in the yard for two hours in the morning and two hours in the evening to attract the fellows with the white coats and butterfly nets errr, hummingbirds.



ROFL!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Alix said:


> Got up early (grudgingly) because the cats were tapdancing on my head. Working on my second cup of coffee now after cleaning the kitchen (YIKES!), getting the turkey in to brine and checking on all the outside plants. Bugs's apple has sprouted! She is going to be so pleased. Going to repot some more aloes. I have about 60 bazillion all sprouted up again. Sheesh!


 
An aloe I planted last year has put out a flower stalk, which I didn't expect.  Do they make usable seeds?  How do you get sprouts -- I'd like to have some more plants. TIA.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am wrapping sausages for the freezer. I picked up a couple of bulk packs on sale last night. Take them out of the pack, wrap them tightly in twos with plastic wrap and bag them.


----------



## tinlizzie

Yesterday I went to the library where I saw the Bloodmobile bus parked in the lot. On impulse I went in and donated blood.  The nice lady said there's no age limit, and all went well until afterwards when I walked to the library a few yards away.  Boy.  Suddenly I felt the stuffin' knocked out of me.  Dizzy, sweating profusely.  I found a place to sit in the nice, cool library and after about 30 minutes felt able to drive home.  Glad I didn't try immediately or I might have come a cropper.  It was hot and humid yesterday and will be today, so I'm going to just sit around and fill back up with lots of water.


----------



## Cindercat

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> My dad had dozens of hummers when he lived in Arizona.  He would just mix up sugar and water, no boiling, and pour it in the feeders.  I do NOT recommend doing that!  His feeders were all black with mold, and I don't think it was good for the hummers!



My dad just mixes sugar & water without boiling. The birds empty his feeders every day so the food doesn't have time to sour & he cleans the feeders regularly. The birds get mad at him while he does but they stay healthy. At the beginning of the season he starts with just one partially filled feeder and adds as the birds show up. It doesn't take long to get to his limit of 5 feeders. I'll have to watch his birds again. I know he has the red-throated hummers & the  green ones (I don't know names of varieties of hummingbirds. ) I can't remember the third kind but remember Mom & Dad talking about that there were 3 kinds.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting at the dining table with my DH, leisurely sipping a cup of tea and discussing the plans for the day.  

We are officially on holidays for 11 days! 

This is the first paid vacation my wonderful hubby has ever had in his life!  He was a computer programming instructor and owned his own businesses, as well as doing casual jobs, but of course none of those accrued vacation. 

We have no plans except to relax and enjoy.  We may take a ferry to the Sunshine Coast next weekend or go camping but nothing for sure.


----------



## Skittle68

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Yesterday I went to the library where I saw the Bloodmobile bus parked in the lot. On impulse I went in and donated blood.  The nice lady said there's no age limit, and all went well until afterwards when I walked to the library a few yards away.  Boy.  Suddenly I felt the stuffin' knocked out of me.  Dizzy, sweating profusely.  I found a place to sit in the nice, cool library and after about 30 minutes felt able to drive home.  Glad I didn't try immediately or I might have come a cropper.  It was hot and humid yesterday and will be today, so I'm going to just sit around and fill back up with lots of water.



If you donated blood often your body would probably get used to the blood volume fluctuation, but since you're not used to it I'm not surprised you got dizzy. Good for you for donating!! I hate needles, and I think you have to be at least 120 lb (is that right?) so I can't donate.  I don't even know my blood type. My aunt is O- so she donates as often as they let her.


----------



## LPBeier

Skittle68 said:


> If you donated blood often your body would probably get used to the blood volume fluctuation, but since you're not used to it I'm not surprised you got dizzy. Good for you for donating!! I hate needles, and I think you have to be at least 120 lb (is that right?) so I can't donate.  I don't even know my blood type. My aunt is O- so she donates as often as they let her.


Skittle is right, Lizzie.  I am surprised they didn't make you stay longer and give you some juice and a cookie.  I know that used to be standard practice here in Canada.

I started giving at age 17 (the minimum) and gave every three months.  I was also considered a "universal donor" so when I worked in the city I was put on a list and was called in on about 3 separate times when they needed blood for a specific patient.  That felt really good.

I got a 50 donations pin and was very proud that I could give until the restrictions were beefed up.  I was fine for the first few years of this, but then was put on some medication (which I need for life) that disqualified me.  That was in my early thirties and I haven't been able to donate since.  

When my Dad needed blood my sister donated but I couldn't.  But I guess I gave to him in other ways.

Anyway, I digress.  Lizzie, thank you for caring enough to give.  You will find if you continue it will get easier.  Maybe if they don't have anything for you to have after, you should take a small snack yourself.


----------



## taxlady

I was surprised by the no "juice and a cookie" too.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Skittle is right, Lizzie.  I am surprised they didn't make you stay longer and give you some juice and a cookie.  I know that used to be standard practice here in Canada.
> 
> I started giving at age 17 (the minimum) and gave every three months.  I was also considered a "universal donor" so when I worked in the city I was put on a list and was called in on about 3 separate times when they needed blood for a specific patient.  That felt really good.
> 
> I got a 50 donations pin and was very proud that I could give until the restrictions were beefed up.  I was fine for the first few years of this, but then was put on some medication (which I need for life) that disqualified me.  That was in my early thirties and I haven't been able to donate since.
> 
> When my Dad needed blood my sister donated but I couldn't.  But I guess I gave to him in other ways.
> 
> Anyway, I digress.  Lizzie, thank you for caring enough to give.  You will find if you continue it will get easier.  Maybe if they don't have anything for you to have after, you should take a small snack yourself.



I agree, the snack after is very important. I too give blood on a regular basis. They love my rare A- blood. They always have a wonderful brownie and cookies and crackers for me to choose from. And...always a choice of juice or water. They make me stay until I have had a little snack and sat for a bit, but I have never had any problems with being light headed. I also take a water bottle with me and drink it while donating. That may help. BTW, I don't know what the cookies or crackers they offer taste like because I have always had the brownie.


----------



## Alix

tinlizzie said:


> An aloe I planted last year has put out a flower stalk, which I didn't expect.  Do they make usable seeds?  How do you get sprouts -- I'd like to have some more plants. TIA.



Mine have never flowered. They send up suckers much like a lilac does. Mine propagate like bunnies! Could be you have a different type of aloe. I'll try and post a picture or two for you to show you what I mean. I suspect neglect will get your aloe to propagate. I am notorious for not watering things very often, so my african violets are my barometer for watering. If they wilt, I water everything! Seems to work with the plants I have left.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> I was surprised by the no "juice and a cookie" too.


 
Sorry to mislead.  They did give me o.j. & cookies --- just don't seem to have worked.   Good cookies, too.   The nice lady said I could give a "baby bag" next time if I liked.  Maybe the smaller volume would do the trick.

I've always had great admiration for the regular donors.  So many people give time after time without asking any return.  So deserving of praise - like you, LP - belated kudos to you all.  

I'm an O negative, too.  Could have caused some problems during having-baby times - can't even remember why now.


----------



## tinlizzie

Alix said:


> Mine have never flowered. They send up suckers much like a lilac does. Mine propagate like bunnies! Could be you have a different type of aloe. I'll try and post a picture or two for you to show you what I mean. I suspect neglect will get your aloe to propagate. I am notorious for not watering things very often, so my african violets are my barometer for watering. If they wilt, I water everything! Seems to work with the plants I have left.


 
Oh, I don't think mine would propogate like bunnies.  They're right out there in the front yard where everyone can see.


----------



## Skittle68

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Sorry to mislead.  They did give me o.j. & cookies --- just don't seem to have worked.   Good cookies, too.   The nice lady said I could give a "baby bag" next time if I liked.  Maybe the smaller volume would do the trick.
> 
> I've always had great admiration for the regular donors.  So many people give time after time without asking any return.  So deserving of praise - like you, LP - belated kudos to you all.
> 
> I'm an O negative, too.  Could have caused some problems during having-baby times - can't even remember why now.



O- can be given to every other blood type, but can only receive O- so if they don't have any on hand and you need it, you're in trouble. O+ can be given to all the positive blood types, but can only receive O- or O+. Anyway, that's probably why they said it could be a problem.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, Skittle.  And you, too, Chopper.


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> O- can be given to every other blood type, but can only receive O- so if they don't have any on hand and you need it, you're in trouble. O+ can be given to all the positive blood types, but can only receive O- or O+. Anyway, that's probably why they said it could be a problem.


 
Aside from my obvious health problems, I have never been able to donate blood. I have perfectly round red blood cells. As a result, they have a problem rounding corners as the blood flows. I have known for years about the round blood cells. Just didn't know what the reason and problem was. But I have had more than my share of blood transfusions. First one when I was born. I have always been anemic and needed to get new blood every so often. Still do. I don't tolerate iron very well.


----------



## Zhizara

Sitting here relaxing after shopping and figuring out meals to make with the food I bought.  Decisions, decisions...

Even though I had plenty of food on hand I still bought another $111 more - and I live alone!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the pool, no rugrats (yay!), and it was a refreshing 86° outside after all the miserable heat!

I cut up a watermelon, blended up some, plan to dehydrate a bunch as Fluffy Angel suggested.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Sitting here relaxing after shopping and figuring out meals to make with the food I bought. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Even though I had plenty of food on hand I still bought another $111 more - and I live alone!


 
I hope some of that was stocking up.


----------



## Alix

tinlizzie said:


> I'm an O negative, too.  Could have caused some problems during having-baby times - can't even remember why now.



Its the RH factor (the negative bit) that is the problem when you have babies. Usually not an issue with the first baby, but if there is any blood transfer (and there often is during birth) then the Mom's body produces antibodies against the positive factor and subsequent pregnancies can be spontaneously aborted. They usually give you gammaglobulin or something about week 30 and then immediately after giving birth to avoid that issue. Its only a problem if your DH is positive though. If you're both negative then its all hunky dory.  

I'm O- too so I had the full gamut of blood tests and stuff when giving birth.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Sorry to mislead.  They did give me o.j. & cookies --- just don't seem to have worked.   Good cookies, too.   The nice lady said I could give a "baby bag" next time if I liked.  Maybe the smaller volume would do the trick.
> 
> I've always had great admiration for the regular donors.  So many people give time after time without asking any return.  So deserving of praise - like you, LP - belated kudos to you all.
> 
> I'm an O negative, too.  Could have caused some problems during having-baby times - can't even remember why now.


It's only a problem if the baby isn't Rh-, and then it's a problem with the next Rh+ child, not the first one. If both parents are Rh-, the baby will be too. The baby might be Rh- even if one or both parents are Rh+.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I had a lovely sleep in this morning!

Steve and I are going for a walk later this morning and a relaxing afternoon in later


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> It's only a problem if the baby isn't Rh-, and then it's a problem with the next Rh+ child, not the first one. If both parents are Rh-, the baby will be too. The baby might be Rh- even if one or both parents are Rh+.



I was lucky. I had to be concerned with the Rh factor because I have A- blood and Hubby has B+ blood. My first born was B+ so I had to get the shot right after having him. My second child was AB- so it was no problem. 

I didn't know all of the particulars when it comes to blood, and when I saw O plasma going into my son during a transfusion (the son with AB- blood) I freaked a little. Then I was educated.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> I was lucky. I had to be concerned with the Rh factor because I have A- blood and Hubby has B+ blood. My first born was B+ so I had to get the shot right after having him. My second child was AB- so it was no problem.
> 
> I didn't know all of the particulars when it comes to blood, and when I saw O plasma going into my son during a transfusion (the son with AB- blood) I freaked a little. Then I was educated.


When I was pregnant I had to explain the heredity part to the doctor. They were anxious to get my blood type (because of the possible Rh problem) even though I was in my first trimester. I said, "Sure, get my blood type, but it won't be a problem. The father is O-."  Doctor, "It could still be a problem." Me, "How? If I am Rh-, so is the baby, and if I'm Rh+, it isn't a problem." Doctor, "Are you sure about that?" "What, if I'm Rh+, there could be a problem?" "No, but are you sure the baby can't be Rh+ if you are Rh-?"

"Want me to draw you the grid?"


----------



## Cheryl J

Zhizara said:


> Sitting here relaxing after shopping and figuring out meals to make with the food I bought. Decisions, decisions...
> 
> Even though I had plenty of food on hand I still bought another $111 more - and I live alone!


 
Wow.  Sounds like my day!  I live alone too, also went grocery shopping this morning and spent the same amount.    I have a good amount in the pantry too, but have been using up a lot from the freezer lately and stocked up on a lot of things.  I'm good now for the next several months.  

Been a busy day today - I cleaned and chopped veggies for green salads, steamed fresh corn for a corn and black bean salad, threw a couple of potatoes in the steamer basket with the corn to make potato salad, halved a nice big chuck roast and slow cooked half of it to shred for a mexican feast, and the other half is now marinating in the fridge with a teriyaki blend....separated bulk packages of chicken and pork chops into "me" size freezer bags , roasted some beets, shredded some cheese for enchiladas....oy...

Watching the olympics now with a bowl of vanilla ice cream and blueberries and relaxing.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just driven up to the bottle shop and bought a couple of 1Litre bottles of Jim Beam 

They were on a good special at $45.00 each, not bad for a litre 

So we are now having some afternoon drinks


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds good, Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Cheryl 

We dont drink that often so it is nice when we do have some drinks

We are also celebrating how well our latest game is doing on Big Fish Games

It got up to number 8 in the Top 100, so lots of sales happening, we are well pleased


----------



## Kylie1969

Drinks are going down well 

So what is everyone else up to at the moment?


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to go to bed.  See you tomorrow!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a lovely sleep LP


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I hope some of that was stocking up.



Oh, yeah.  I'd been working on my overstuffed freezer for awhile, so it was time to fill in some gaps.

I only go to this Save-A-Lot once a month, so it's usually a fairly big purchase.  They also have the diced stewed tomatoes and cream of something soups so I buy a bunch of each.  I also stocked up on snacks.  They had several types of Chex mixes for $1 each, plus I've been buying granola bars lately.  I want to try several kinds to see what I like before tackling making some myself.

Today's dinner will be slow roasted pork butt.  I overcooked the last one to an internal temperature of over 200°!  Now I know what velveting is.  The meat turned out delicious, but I finally used it up.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*August 1st - The Vet´s Birthday*

Port of Call Corfu, 60 km via ferry from Bari, Italia ... We are taking a ferry trip for 3 days 2 nights, to the Ionian Island of Corfu.

The confluence of cultures in Corfu, is a direct result of the ancient occupations and warriors, The Venetians, The French, The Normans and later the British. These foreign legacies can be found throughout Corfu, especially in its architecture and cuisine. 

The gastronomy is profoundly influenced by the Italians, spicy tomato sauces, braised roasts and lots of shellfish and fish. 

So, we shall be on vacation for 3 days and 2 nights, and then back to the Kitchen & Dining room reforming ...

Have lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home from the festival, it's hot out there.  Had a lovely lunch of beef pasties with gravy...Soul Food!  The Dancers were great and so was the music.  Shrek got pics, so as soon as he uploads them to his computer he will send them to me.  One of the dancers couldn't have been more than 6 years old...so cute and so good.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Just got home from the festival, it's hot out there.  Had a lovely lunch of beef pasties with gravy...Soul Food!  The Dancers were great and so was the music.  Shrek got pics, so as soon as he uploads them to his computer he will send them to me.  One of the dancers couldn't have been more than 6 years old...so cute and so good.



How fun!  Glad you had a good time, PF!  Did Shrek get to play his ukelele?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> How fun!  Glad you had a good time, PF!  Did Shrek get to play his ukelele?



Yes, he had a group of people sitting and standing around him.  I told him after he should have turned his hat upside down in front of him.  No singing, but he played lots of traditional tunes on the uke and the mandolin.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Another lovely sleep in 

This morning we are going to Cobbler Creek for a nice walk, looking forward to that


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to finish up the shopping.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got home from the festival, it's hot out there.  Had a lovely lunch of beef pasties with gravy...Soul Food!  The Dancers were great and so was the music.  Shrek got pics, so as soon as he uploads them to his computer he will send them to me.  One of the dancers couldn't have been more than 6 years old...so cute and so good.



Sounds great Fiona, glad you had a nice time 

Look forward to seeing the photos


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got home from the festival, it's hot out there.  Had a lovely lunch of beef pasties with gravy...Soul Food!  The Dancers were great and so was the music.  Shrek got pics, so as soon as he uploads them to his computer he will send them to me.  One of the dancers couldn't have been more than 6 years old...so cute and so good.



Sounds great!  Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## Kylie1969

We are back from our walk...it was lovely, we were out for about an hour and it was so pleasant, such a lovely morning


----------



## Cheryl J

The festival sounds like lots of fun, fiona!  Looking forward to the pics.    Kylie, glad you were able to get a nice walk, and that the weather was nice.  

I'm just relaxing now out on the patio, with a glass of wine and a purry kitty in my lap.   Had a busy day cleaning, still working on the den.  Measured all the windows in the house today for new blinds, hoping to get them ordered this coming week.


----------



## LPBeier

Went for a walk with my hubby and the pups.  I have managed to go 3 days in a row! 

Now I am working on menus for our Youth Groups annual service conference.  I can't believe this is the eighth year!  I am back organizing the meals (lunch and dinner Monday to Friday) for about 30 - 40 per meal and it feels great.  I have lots and lots of help!

I am resisting the temptation to make meatballs after promising my planning partner that I would buy them. We are doing them three ways for one meal - sweet and sour, stroganoff and marinara for subs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Went for a walk with my hubby and the pups.  I have managed to go 3 days in a row!
> 
> Now I am working on menus for our Youth Groups annual service conference.  I can't believe this is the eighth year!  I am back organizing the meals (lunch and dinner Monday to Friday) for about 30 - 40 per meal and it feels great.  I have lots and lots of help!
> 
> I am resisting the temptation to make meatballs after promising my planning partner that I would buy them. We are doing them three ways for one meal - sweet and sour, stroganoff and marinara for subs!



Oh!  I found a roasted pineapple and habanero salsa that is divine on meatballs over rice.  Not too hot!  I was amazed.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh!  I found a roasted pineapple and habanero salsa that is divine on meatballs over rice.  Not too hot!  I was amazed.


Is it a product or a recipe?  If it is a product would we get it here?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Is it a product or a recipe?  If it is a product would we get it here?



It is a product, I found it at Costco... RobertRothschild.com the ingredient list is fairly simple and doesn't have anything nasty in it.


----------



## LPBeier

Forget the youth!  I am ordering some of that for myself! DH can have it too!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> The festival sounds like lots of fun, fiona!  Looking forward to the pics.    Kylie, glad you were able to get a nice walk, and that the weather was nice.
> 
> I'm just relaxing now out on the patio, with a glass of wine and a purry kitty in my lap.   Had a busy day cleaning, still working on the den.  Measured all the windows in the house today for new blinds, hoping to get them ordered this coming week.



Thanks Cheryl 

Sounds like you have had a busy day!

What types of blinds are you going for?


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> We are back from our walk...it was lovely, we were out for about an hour and it was so pleasant, such a lovely morning


 
This may be just the nudge I need to get myself out of the house for a walk this morning before it heats up.


----------



## Rocklobster

Just waking up. Its been a busy weekend. Two late nights with the band. Up and at 'em early for house chores....I am groggy. In less than two hours I will be hurtling down a canyon on a zip line. That should wake me up....


----------



## Addie

I have my clothes laid out. As soon as the tem reaches 69 or above, I will go downstairs to the patio and sit with my needlework. Now if everyone leaves me alone.... 

It never fails. Everytime I sit there, someone comes along and wants to talk. All I want to do is sit and sew. QUIETLY! And I am not one to be rude and tell them to bug off. Why oh why, can't I be as nasty as other folks.


----------



## Rocklobster

You need to get yourself an Ipod with the ear phones. It works for my teeneage daughter. She can sit there seeming totally oblivious to the world around her, looking totally unaproachable. She has conditioned me to leave her alone.....


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> You need to get yourself an Ipod with the ear phones. It works for my teeneage daughter. She can sit there seeming totally oblivious to the world around her, looking totally unaproachable. She has conditioned me to leave her alone.....


 
When I first moved in here, I would sit down there doing my needlework. Sure enough someone would show up and not only want to know what I was sewing, but would snatch it right out of my hand. Now when they ask me, "What are you doing?" my answer is always the same. "Sitting quietly while I concentrate." It is the rudest I can get. And they get the hint. Or I light up a cigarette and they go and sit at another table. That always works.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I have my clothes laid out. As soon as the tem reaches 69 or above, I will go downstairs to the patio and sit with my needlework. Now if everyone leaves me alone....
> 
> It never fails. Everytime I sit there, someone comes along and wants to talk. All I want to do is sit and sew. QUIETLY! And I am not one to be rude and tell them to bug off. Why oh why, can't I be as nasty as other folks.



That's strange, Addie.  I found that if I want to be left alone, do needlework.  If I try to read, people try to talk to me.  It's weird because I can talk and do needlework, but not talk and read.


----------



## CWS4322

You don't even need the Ipod--just get the headphones/set, pin the end that would plug into your Ipod in a pocket, and pretend to be listening to something. I used to do that on airplanes when you still got the headset--I'd put that on and pretend to be listening to music...


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> That's strange, Addie. I found that if I want to be left alone, do needlework. If I try to read, people try to talk to me. It's weird because I can talk and do needlework, but not talk and read.


 
The main reason I go down there is to sit and get out of my apartment. I just want some peace and quiet. I have the radio playing on WJIB. It plays music along the lines of Perry Como, young Tony Bennett, etc. To be honest most of the tenants here just want to gossip, ( I hate gossip!) or travel down Memory Lane. I live in the present. I have no desire to return to Memory Lane. And when I am sewing, I can't tell you how many times I have heard, "My grandmother tried to teach me how to do that. I wish I had paid attention." This is just one of the constant remarks I have heard for the past four years. Over and over. 

I know I sound like a snob. But I just want a quiet life without any hassles. These folks have less than I do in their lives. And if it isn't Italian, then it is not worth talking about. I am a very private person. I am not always willing to share what is going on in my life right now. Maybe someday I will find an equal playing field. But it is not just now.


----------



## CWS4322

Yesterday was spent in the garden. Today I'm in the kitchen processing stuff for the freezer. The tomatoes haven't started yet, the beans have backed off (between first blossoms setting and 2nd). But, the Swiss Chard.........


----------



## buckytom

i just finished stripping and relaying sisal carpet on the big cat post in the house. the one that the cats use rather than hear dw do her deathly screech.

for $10 it looks brandy new. the cats can gack away until their claws are satiated.

then they eat, crap, and go back to sleep.

what a life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Did ten miles (outside) on the bikes before it got hot.  Now I get to go do laundry.


----------



## Rocklobster

Just got home from a day of zip  lining over on the Quebec side. Slow roasting a pork belly. Think a couple of beer and bit of tv will be good. It's been a busy day already.


----------



## Cheryl J

Rocklobster, you are a brave soul, more so than I could ever be!   That's some beautiful scenery there.


----------



## buckytom

rock, very cool. 

you are an "animal" to zip line over a gorge.


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> You don't even need the Ipod--just get the headphones/set, pin the end that would plug into your Ipod in a pocket, and pretend to be listening to something. I used to do that on airplanes when you still got the headset--I'd put that on and pretend to be listening to music...



That's kind of the reverse thing I do when I realized so many people shopping were talking on their phones.  I don't worry about looking weird when I talk out loud to myself!


----------



## buckytom

lol, zhi.

years ago in nyc, if you saw someone coming towards you  talking to themselves, you'd cross the street.

now it blue teeth. (plural?)


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> Just got home from a day of zip  lining over on the Quebec side. Slow roasting a pork belly. Think a couple of beer and bit of tv will be good. It's been a busy day already.


I see you found the shortcut to work.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I see you found the shortcut to work.





Making a batch of refrigerator pickles.  The cukes are starting to come on.

Earlier had a battle with the "Black Screen of Death", and emerged victorious.  May be getting time for a new 'puter.


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Just got home from a day of zip  lining over on the Quebec side. Slow roasting a pork belly. Think a couple of beer and bit of tv will be good. It's been a busy day already.


Gorgeous scenery. Was it fun? Was it scary? Have you done it before? I would love to try doing that.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> Just got home from a day of zip  lining over on the Quebec side. Slow roasting a pork belly. Think a couple of beer and bit of tv will be good. It's been a busy day already.




What?  They couldn't build a bridge?


----------



## Rocklobster

It's great fun. Lots of ladder climbing and a bit up uphill terrain to navigate. The actual zip lining was the easy part
Chutes Coulonge - Aerial Park, Via Ferrata, canyon zip, zip lining quebec,


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> What?  They couldn't build a bridge?


Once they get you over the gorge, they say it's either 25 seconds, or a 4 hour walk back. Take your pick


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks like great fun Rock


----------



## Addie

I didn't get to sit down on the patio. The weather refused to cooperate. So I took a fast run on my scooter to BK for a Whopper and small fries. That was a mistake. I should hve skipped the fries, (I forgot I don't like fries.) and had a Jr. Whopper. The regular one is too big for me. I went through the drive-thru window. I wasn't sure if the scooter would set off the button inside letting them know there was a vehicle for ordering. But it did. I didn't want to go inside. When I got home, I finished watching the equestrian events and then took a nap. Something I didn't want to do. I had some kitchen work I wanted to finish. Oh well, that will give me something to keep me busy tonight. 

Our local girl, Ali Reisman is the one to beat in the gymnastics. She even knocked off one of her teammates.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> Just got home from a day of zip  lining over on the Quebec side. Slow roasting a pork belly. Think a couple of beer and bit of tv will be good. It's been a busy day already.



Bring me my Brown Pants!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bring me my Brown Pants!!!


 
Do you see those metal steps pounded into the rock along side the slide? That is the ladder you climb to get up to the top. I am sorry. I am going to be sick that weekend and I will needd PF to take care of me. Shrek can take our place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Do you see those metal steps pounded into the rock along side the slide? That is the ladder you climb to get up to the top. I am sorry. I am going to be sick that weekend and I will needd PF to take care of me. Shrek can take our place.



Shrek will be right with you, I'm not afraid of heights...I'm afraid of losing my glasses and/or going upside down.  Bodily functions I cannot control while I'm screaming my head off in terror/delight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek will be right with you, I'm not afraid of heights...I'm afraid of losing my glasses and/or going upside down. Bodily functions I cannot control while I'm screaming my head off in terror/delight.


 
Acrophobia and claustrophobia are two of my life's bugaboos.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Acrophobia and claustrophobia are two of my life's bugaboos.


Me too!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I hit the shops and did a bit of sales shopping 

I then watched a few episodes of Criminal Minds and of course a little sleep in the recliner


----------



## simonbaker

I am feeling pretty good this morning after a fun weekend. There were 36 of us staying at a resort in the hills.  Beautiful area. Nice to see everyone at least once a year. Getting ready to start back to work monday morning.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here wondering if my arms are ever going to get back to their natural coloring. My cardiologist was finally convinced to reduce my dosage of aspirin. So the mark and blue blacks (childrenese) have gotten less and less. Just as the markings are almost gone, I end up in the ER again. Now my skin is very fragile due to the lack of collagen. Any pressure and I bruise or the skin breaks and bleeds. When they put the tourniquet on my arm some of my skin got caught and broke. Or should I say it was torn. 

Now I am grateful for any medical care I receive. And I know these problems are not created deliberately. But come on God. Give me a break. If I don't have the mark and blue blacks (childrenese) then I am covered with scabs. I look like a diseased old lady. Plus I have those horrible bat wings on the underside of my upper arms. Not to mention the turkey neck. Oh well. I guess it is the price you pay for living this long. I was looking at the family tree. I have lived longer than any of my ancestors. They all died in their sixties or younger. They all died due to heart/heart related disease. My sister lived til 74. I have just less than one year to go to surpass her. The up side is that I wouldn't have found DC and all good friends if I had followed my ancestors. 

Time to start another day!


----------



## Alix

Not sure why I was awake so early, but there you go. Tidied the kitchen (not the full scrub down yet) and made a cup of maple coffee. Listening to the dee dee's chirping at each other and planning my day. I have to work today so the schedule of events will have to be condensed to end at 200pm. Looks like its going to be another hot one!


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Not sure why I was awake so early, but there you go. Tidied the kitchen (not the full scrub down yet) and made a cup of maple coffee. *Listening to the dee dee's chirping at each other and planning my day*. I have to work today so the schedule of events will have to be condensed to end at 200pm. Looks like its going to be another hot one!



What are dee dees and why are they planning your day?


----------



## Alix

LMAO! Andy, dee dees are chickadees. And oops. See what happens when you don't have enough coffee in your system? Those grammar police will find you every time!


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> LMAO! Andy, dee dees are chickadees. And oops. See what happens when you don't have enough coffee in your system? Those grammar police will find you every time!



At least this grammar cop has a good sense of humor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd watch out for those Grampar cops...


----------



## Alix

You guys make my morning! I love coming here and getting teased. I'd better turn a wheel, those darned dee dees are telling me I'm falling behind on my schedule!


----------



## justplainbill

Grinding up (mashing) a cup of avocado salsa verde.


----------



## LPBeier

I agree, Alix!  Reading this morning's posts here gave me a chuckle.

Well, except yours, Addie.  I know what you are talking about with the skin.  My poor Dad that problem constantly.  I will be praying it gets better soon.

I am ready for a busy day.  I have a physio appointment this afternoon, need to clean my back yard as the in-laws are coming for a BBQ tomorrow, have several loads of laundry and many phone calls to make.  

But first it is have a soothing cup of tea and catch up on DC!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What are dee dees and why are they planning your day?



ROFL!!!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I agree, Alix!  Reading this morning's posts here gave me a chuckle.
> 
> Well, except yours, Addie.  I know what you are talking about with the skin.  My poor Dad that problem constantly.  I will be praying it gets better soon.
> 
> I am ready for a busy day.  I have a physio appointment this afternoon, need to clean my back yard as the in-laws are coming for a BBQ tomorrow, have several loads of laundry and many phone calls to make.
> 
> But first it is have a soothing cup of tea and catch up on DC!




Laurie,

Sit back, relax and let the dee dees plan your day.  Make sure they put two spaces after a period if they're using a typewriter.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Laurie,
> 
> Sit back, relax and let the dee dees plan your day.  Make sure they put two spaces after a period if they're using a typewriter.




Andy, now I have to add "cleaning the tea off my monitor" to my list of things to do!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Andy, now I have to add "cleaning the tea off my monitor" to my list of things to do!



+1!

Andy, you are on a roll today!


----------



## Alix

Someone sure woke up perky today!


----------



## tinlizzie

Rocklobster said:


> It's great fun. Lots of ladder climbing and a bit up uphill terrain to navigate. The actual zip lining was the easy part
> Chutes Coulonge - Aerial Park, Via Ferrata, canyon zip, zip lining quebec,


 

Oh, Rock.  Gonna change the name of this thread from "What are you doing" to "What are you, nuts?".  PF got it right with brown pants.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just found this big guy in the basement.  Scooped him up and took him outside.   He was as big as my palm.

The second image is one I googled.


----------



## blissful

I was reading an article about the Colorado Movie Theater tragedy. There was a word "Obliquity" used, which I have never heard before. I had to look it up.
The article said something like: The only defense is the insanity defense but it had to be differentiated from "moral obliquity".
Obliquity means something like, a deviation from parallelism or perpendicularity.
This makes it difficult to understand. How could someone differentiate between insanity or moral obliquity? That's what I'm doing--thinking.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yukky DL...I dont like spiders


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Yukky DL...I dont like spiders


I know, I'm weird, I like spiders. Spiders eat all kinds of insects that I don't like.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I know, I'm weird, I like spiders. Spiders eat all kinds of insects that I don't like.



I like spiders too, just not so much in my basement.  I was glad to get it outside without injuring it.


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from the clinic. I had a cortizone shot in both knees today at the ortho. walk in clinic. They are a little sore, thinking positive that it will make a positive difference.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good luck with it SB, hope it works for you


----------



## babetoo

odds and ends.the depression is beginning to lift. i am so glad


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> odds and ends.the depression is beginning to lift. i am so glad



Good to hear, Babe!  Glad you're back!


----------



## buckytom

Dawgluver said:


> Just found this big guy in the basement. Scooped him up and took him outside. He was as big as my palm.
> 
> View attachment 14745


 

your camera needs red eyes reduction.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> your camera needs red eyes reduction.



I would agree....the pic was actually scarier looking with that reflection than the actual critter!


----------



## Rocklobster

Looks like a Wolf Spider. I have seen quite a few where I am working, these days.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Looks like a Wolf Spider. I have seen quite a few where I am working, these days.



I thought that was what it might be.  I have seen big spiders around here that are a bit "chunkier", but around the same size, that I thought were also wolf spiders.  This guy was pretty docile, though I did have some concern he might jump....thus the fuzzy image.    Didn't want to get TOO close!

Here's a wolf spider I googled, it looks different:


----------



## buckytom

you know, rock, very few people are aware that that wolf spiders are adrenaline junkies and love to ride zip lines when the humans go home.


----------



## Cindercat

I'm watching Cook's Country on PBS while I relax after 4 hours of cleaning the kitchen in my new (new to me) classroom. I'd rather be watching Hell's Kitchen but it's reruns tonight, but then so is Cook's Country.  The teacher in the room last year must not believe in cleaning anything. The sink was covered in multi-colors of paint splatters and dirt. The stove had a layer of cooked on grease under a layer of dust. The cabinet drawers had a layer of grit from flaking paint and dirt in the bottom of each drawer and shelves too. The utensils in the drawer hadn't been properly washed before putting them away. Mixer beaters still had dried batter on them. Muffin pans had baked on crud. Apparently they put one pan to soak and left it long enough for it to rust. I washed everything down. The sink now shines. Drawers and shelves are clean with most having new shelf liners. Most dishes and utensils  have been scrubbed clean. Still have skillets to clean, more shelves to clean & line and replace the foil covered, rusty drip pans on the stove burners. I'm tired. Tomorrow my stuff from my old classroom is supposed to be moved to the new. Then I get to start unpacking!  First back-to-school meetings are August 13.  Lots to do!


----------



## Rocklobster

Dawgluver said:


> I thought that was what it might be.  I have seen big spiders around here that are a bit "chunkier", but around the same size, that I thought were also wolf spiders.  This guy was pretty docile, though I did have some concern he might jump....thus the fuzzy image.    Didn't want to get TOO close!
> 
> Here's a wolf spider I googled, they seem like they're different:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 14750


I have seen a couple in the last month. I moved a lot faster than they did.


----------



## Rocklobster

buckytom said:


> you know, rock, very few people are aware that that wolf spiders are adrenaline junkies and love to ride zip lines when the humans go home.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sheesh, Cindercat, a lot of work!  I can't believe the summer has gone by so fast, and it's back to school so soon!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Sheesh, Cindercat, a lot of work!  I can't believe the summer has gone by so fast, and it's back to school so soon!



:O


----------



## Merlot

Dawgluver said:


> Just found this big guy in the basement. Scooped him up and took him outside. He was as big as my palm.
> 
> The second image is one I googled.
> 
> View attachment 14745


 
Scooped it up?  

I almost wrecked once when a spider about the size of a pin head came floating down from the roof of my car..... so I knew the day that I would do anything for my child....  I smacked a rather large spider with the palm of my hand as it ran across his desk.


----------



## LPBeier

Today was a good day.

I helped DH clean up the backyard after a couple of months of neglect due to rain, and life.  He cut the lawn while I weeded, cleaned up the rodo and hydrangia bushes, repotted some herbs and watered everything.  Then we got rid of a lot of junk including an old bbq, Violet's paddle pool (there was a hole in it, we will get her a new one next year) and some wood from patching the fence.  The DH power washed the patio and some of the furniture.  It is going to look really nice for my in-laws coming to dinner tomorrow! 

I then had a physio appointment this afternoon which I always like.  We are slowly getting my back and side muscles settled down.

Now I am about to put the finishing touches on the menu and shopping lists for Explosion, our week long youth service conference.  We feed them Lunch and dinner and they go out into the community and help in a bunch of ways.

Oh, and the girls in the neighbourhood heard I had made blue cupcakes and want me to make them some rainbow ones....sure, in my spare time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fighting off a migraine, going to bed soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Fighting off a migraine, going to bed soon.



Oh no.  Feel better soon, PF!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fighting off a migraine, going to bed soon.



{{{{{{{{{{{{{Princess Fiona}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fighting off a migraine, going to bed soon.


Oh dear. I hope you win. (((hugs)))


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Well, I was going to sign off and go to sleep but then I saw Dawg's pic of the spider. Now I have a mental image of the spider eating the kittens from the funnies thread. I'll never aleep well again.


----------



## Cindercat

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Fighting off a migraine, going to bed soon.



I don't like those fights either. Hope you feel better in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

We got an automated call from the city. The water mains on our street are being "rehabilitated". They will be turning off the water from 9h-12h on Tuesday and from 09h-16h on Wednesday.

So, I scrubbed a bucket and filled it with tap water and I filled the espresso machine, the kettle, an empty 2 L pop bottle, and an empty 1 L wine bottle (with a screw top) with filtered water. I made sure the Britta is full.

This is my street:













The hose and white pipes are our temporary water supply, hooked up to a fire hydrant.


----------



## buckytom

eau du bouche de incendie?

if you bottled it, people would probably buy it.


----------



## justplainbill

17 September is quite a ways off.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> Good to hear, Babe! Glad you're back!


 
+1 !!


----------



## tinlizzie

Cindercat said:


> I'm watching Cook's Country on PBS while I relax after 4 hours of cleaning the kitchen in my new (new to me) classroom. I'd rather be watching Hell's Kitchen but it's reruns tonight, but then so is Cook's Country. The teacher in the room last year must not believe in cleaning anything. The sink was covered in multi-colors of paint splatters and dirt. The stove had a layer of cooked on grease under a layer of dust. The cabinet drawers had a layer of grit from flaking paint and dirt in the bottom of each drawer and shelves too. The utensils in the drawer hadn't been properly washed before putting them away. Mixer beaters still had dried batter on them. Muffin pans had baked on crud. Apparently they put one pan to soak and left it long enough for it to rust. I washed everything down. The sink now shines. Drawers and shelves are clean with most having new shelf liners. Most dishes and utensils have been scrubbed clean. Still have skillets to clean, more shelves to clean & line and replace the foil covered, rusty drip pans on the stove burners. I'm tired. Tomorrow my stuff from my old classroom is supposed to be moved to the new. Then I get to start unpacking! First back-to-school meetings are August 13. Lots to do!


 
I know the term is passe', but Atta Girl!


----------



## Hoot

Today, I am gonna go down to our friendly neighborhood motorcycle club and see about helpin' them for a spell. I ain't a member but I have known those guys most of my life. 2 years ago, the clubhouse got burned down by some young'uns that ran out of brains and somethin' better to do. They are in the process of puttin' up a new clubhouse at that location. Heap of work to be done.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> 17 September is quite a ways off.


Yeah, it is. But, it seems like there has been construction on that street for years. There was a field/wooded area that got razed. Condos (apartment building style) were built all along that side of the street.

That's why the sidewalk and street surface are so crapulous - lots of heavy trucks. Yes, they did drive onto the sidewalk. I hope the city will fix that after they are done tearing up the street for the water main work. They aren't actually tearing up the whole street, just digging pits for the work.


----------



## tinlizzie

TL - crapulous.  Great word.


----------



## Addie

I have a theory about street construction.

Some contractor had money left over from a previous job, and rather give it back to the city, they dig up a street or sidewalk. Whether it is needed or not. Can't let the citizens get used to happy living.


----------



## Cindercat

Addie said:
			
		

> I have a theory about street construction.
> 
> Some contractor had money left over from a previous job, and rather give it back to the city, they dig up a street or sidewalk. Whether it is needed or not. Can't let the citizens get used to happy living.



After they get it all dug up they probably say, "Oops! It was more expensive than we expected.  We need $$$$$ to finish it."


----------



## Cindercat

Well, I was at school from 8:30 till 3:45 waiting for my stuff to be moved to my new classroom. I changed a dentist appointment so I could be there to tell them where to put the big stuff. Did they show up?  NOOOO!!!!  Did they call to explain? NOOO!  I called (10:45am) to ask if they forgot. The secretary said she showed them what needed to be moved yesterday and they were supposed to move it this morning. The principal was in a meeting so I couldn't sick him on them. So I spent the day washing more dishes, matching lids to containers and cleaning another cabinet.  Would you believe there were about 10 lids without matching containers? Usually it's the lids that are missing. I also talked to the shop teacher about putting one of my kids in his class, the librarian about low level books, the activities director about one of my students who happens to be her nephew,  two office secretaries,  the 7-8th grade special education teacher and met the 7-8th grade science teacher.  If they don't get my stuff moved soon I'm going to run out of things that I can do without my stuff. : frustrated:


----------



## Addie

Cindercat said:


> After they get it all dug up they probably say, "Oops! It was more expensive than we expected. We need $$$$$ to finish it."


 
And then in the middle of the work, they leave it unfinished while they wait for the money to be approved.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we bought our new TV online 

I am so excited!

We bought a Samsung 55" 3D LED LCD Smart TV...it is brilliant 

We could have got it at Harvey Norman on sale at $1,898 but found it online for $1,676 and free delivery. They did not have any left in the Adelaide warehouse so we are getting it shipped from the Victorian warehouse, it will be delivered next Wednesday...one week to go 

It is massive!

Most of the morning I have been moving TV cabinets around...I have moved the older one as it is too small for the size of our new TV and I have put another one we had which is the exact size...the new TV will "just" fit on it, but it is a lovely TV cabinet so we may not buy a new one since the TV does fit on it 

I have cleaned up the other cabinet we were using and we are giving that to mum, along with our current TV, so that she can have it all set up in her bedroom 

So I am been doing heaps of rearranging and dusting and the bigger cabinet looks great there, now just waiting for the new TV 

Just had a lovely hot shower...so needed it after all that work I have just done and now off to do the grocery shopping


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a 55" Samsung, not all the bells and whistles as it's a couple years old, but you will love it, Kylie!


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Last night we bought our new TV online
> 
> I am so excited!
> 
> We bought a Samsung 55" 3D LED LCD Smart TV...it is brilliant
> 
> We could have got it at Harvey Norman on sale at $1,898 but found it online for $1,676 and free delivery. They did not have any left in the Adelaide warehouse so we are getting it shipped from the Victorian warehouse, it will be delivered next Wednesday...one week to go
> 
> It is massive!
> 
> Most of the morning I have been moving TV cabinets around...I have moved the older one as it is too small for the size of our new TV and I have put another one we had which is the exact size...the new TV will "just" fit on it, but it is a lovely TV cabinet so we may not buy a new one since the TV does fit on it
> 
> I have cleaned up the other cabinet we were using and we are giving that to mum, along with our current TV, so that she can have it all set up in her bedroom
> 
> So I am been doing heaps of rearranging and dusting and the bigger cabinet looks great there, now just waiting for the new TV
> 
> Just had a lovely hot shower...so needed it after all that work I have just done and now off to do the grocery shopping


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but do you know that those TVs can spy on you?  

New Samsung TV Watches You Watching It - Slashdot

I refuse to get anything from Samsung at the moment.


----------



## CWS4322

I was looking at a Samsung cell phone today...mad at my favorite telephone company once again (once again, the landline in the City was disconnected because I haven't paid the bill for the farm--which was disconnected on June 21st and the bill was paid in full on the 30th of June...............those are my footprints as I stomp my feet, run in circles, scream and shout)! The farm should no longer have a phone bill, but for some reason, the idiots continue to bill me for it (or credit the wrong #)--I ordered it disconnected in APRIL and picked the date in June--but, since I haven't supposedly paid the bill, once again, my line in the City is cut off because I opted for one bill for both lines!!!!!!! And, of course, I can't call and B*tch because I can't call the phone company which shall remain nameless. I'm so frigging sick of this. 

Back to the Samsung phone....I've had this brand of cell phone in the past so I thought maybe I'd go with a prepaid cell...glad I didn't buy it! Need to do more research on plans and coverage in the technological black hole in which I live. I'm going to the farm in the morning so I can use my prepaid US cell phone to call and B*tch.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but do you know that those TVs can spy on you?
> 
> New Samsung TV Watches You Watching It - Slashdot
> 
> I refuse to get anything from Samsung at the moment.



Heh.  Ours must be pretty bored by now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  Ours must be pretty bored by now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> We have a 55" Samsung, not all the bells and whistles as it's a couple years old, but you will love it, Kylie!



Thanks DL...I am really looking forward to it as we have had an 80cm one now for a few years, so to jump from that to a 140cm...I am thrilled 

Taxy, our model doesn't come with the built in camera...so I guess we are safe


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to check Shrek's scar..oh yea!  That's the exciting thing tonight.  

I was successful in beating the migraine last night, just a dull roar today, but nothing blinding...despite the 8 hours on the computer today.  Just still a bit nauseated.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks DL...I am really looking forward to it as we have had an 80cm one now for a few years, so to jump from that to a 140cm...I am thrilled
> 
> Taxy, our model doesn't come with the built in camera...so I guess we are safe


Phew


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Getting ready to check Shrek's scar..oh yea!  That's the exciting thing tonight.
> 
> I was successful in beating the migraine last night, just a dull roar today, but nothing blinding...despite the 8 hours on the computer today.  Just still a bit nauseated.



Glad you're feeling better, PF.  Shrek's scar needs to get out more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Glad you're feeling better, PF.  Shrek's scar needs to get out more.



He still wants a covering over it, even though it is healed...


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have just got back from our walk that we do every night after tea 

I am stuffed now  long walk tonight!


----------



## simonbaker

Packing our suitcases in anticipation for our disney trip to florida this next week. Leaving tomorrow after work for  9 days!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching two wiped out cats on fresh catnip...


----------



## Cheryl J

simonbaker said:


> Packing our suitcases in anticipation for our disney trip to florida this next week. Leaving tomorrow after work for 9 days!


 
How fun!  Have a great time!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Packing our suitcases in anticipation for our disney trip to florida this next week. Leaving tomorrow after work for  9 days!



Oh, fun, SB!  Do all the rides, visit Epcot, drink all the world's beers, and hug Mickey and Goofy!  Take plenty of pics!

Safe travels!


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Packing our suitcases in anticipation for our disney trip to florida this next week. Leaving tomorrow after work for  9 days!




Have a wonderful time!


----------



## Dawgluver

Getting ready to whack up a whole boneless beef ribeye, on sale for $4.99 a pound.  I've always cut up my own beef tenderloins and pork loins, but this sucker is intimidating!


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from the orthopedist.  It seems I have a 'frayed or bruised' rotator cuff in my right shoulder.  It's been hurting for a while so I finally made an appt.  Now he wants me to go for an MRI.  I'm not happy, that's a really small hole I have to go into.  I'll need some good drugs.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you to all for the best wishes!!  Just getting the van loaded now. Almost ready to go.


----------



## chopper

Have fun in Florida. My son and his family were there a week ago.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from the orthopedist. It seems I have a 'frayed or bruised' rotator cuff in my right shoulder. It's been hurting for a while so I finally made an appt. Now he wants me to go for an MRI. I'm not happy, that's a really small hole I have to go into. I'll need some good drugs.


 
Andy, the MRI machine has changed drastically. It is no longer a small hole you have to go into. It is now like a round doughnut with the hole in the middle. You can see all around the room and talk to the techie. No drugs needed. The machine now only makes a whirring sound. No more loud clanking and banging. Your KA makes more noise than the new MRIs. Picture a large plain doughnut and you lying in the middle of the hole. I have severe claustrophobia and if they told me I had to have an MRI right now, I would jump up on the table with no questions asked. The very first one I ever had was in the old type machine. They had to put me into a deep sleep before I would even go into the room. Trust me, you won't mind it. The worst part is when they inject the dye and you feel warm for about five seconds. Just make sure they give you a pillow. Some places don't. Even if they have to give you a rolled up towel or sheet. It is lousy laying flat on your back without a pillow. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting ready to check Shrek's scar..oh yea! That's the exciting thing tonight.
> 
> I was successful in beating the migraine last night, just a dull roar today, but nothing blinding...despite the 8 hours on the computer today. Just still a bit nauseated.


 
PF, I find that if I give into the nausea, it breaks the migraine headache for me. I know most folks don't like vomiting. But I am so used to it by now, that as soon as I feel it cominig on, I give in. I usually only get the dry heaves. All I do with that is drool like an idiot.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, Addie.  I'm having an open MRI so that should make it a little easier to take.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but do you know that those TVs can spy on you?
> 
> New Samsung TV Watches You Watching It - Slashdot
> 
> I refuse to get anything from Samsung at the moment.


 
I checked my numbers. My Samsung is an LN model. And thank goodness, it is two years old. But I am going to show this to my son. He has his computer hooked up to his TV and he has a Samsung. But I think it is an older model like mine. Thanks for the info. Samsung is now on my DO NOT BUY list. Too bad. I have always liked their products. I am sick and tired of the world trying to invade my privacy. I don't lead the most exciting life. But it is my life and I would like to be able to choose who I want to let in.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you to all for the best wishes!! Just getting the van loaded now. Almost ready to go.


 
It's just not fair. You get to go on vacation and I get to go to the doctor's AGAIN tomorrow. Have a fun time and forget your everday world.


----------



## Kylie1969

We got our new TV yesterday afternoon...we were so surprised as it was not meant to be delivered until next Wednesday...so we were so happy!!

We set it all up last night and watched a 3D movie, it was brilliant...and the TV is so big, I love it!

It is great too as it came with a set of 2 3D glasses


----------



## chopper

Good for you. We got a new one a few months ago. I can actually see everything now. Enjoy!  And what a great time to get a new one with the olympics on.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Chopper 

We were actually watching the opening ceremony last night in 3D...they have a station over here that replays all the Olympics and the opening entertainment etc in 3D..it was great 

Yes, it makes it a lot easier to see now with it being bigger, I love it to bits


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Chopper
> 
> We were actually watching the opening ceremony last night in 3D...they have a station over here that replays all the Olympics and the opening entertainment etc in 3D..it was great
> 
> Yes, it makes it a lot easier to see now with it being bigger, I love it to bits


I didn't know there was 3D TV. Do you have to wear special glasses?


----------



## Rocklobster

I am heading out to a country fair to watch my girlfriend's son play some classic rock.  Only to be fair, and in the spirit of things, I am having a couple of quick classic spirits, myself. Rock on!!!

Don't worry. I have a DD.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I was looking at a Samsung cell phone today...mad at my favorite telephone company once again (once again, the landline in the City was disconnected because I haven't paid the bill for the farm--which was disconnected on June 21st and the bill was paid in full on the 30th of June...............those are my footprints as I stomp my feet, run in circles, scream and shout)! The farm should no longer have a phone bill, but for some reason, the idiots continue to bill me for it (or credit the wrong #)--I ordered it disconnected in APRIL and picked the date in June--but, since I haven't supposedly paid the bill, once again, my line in the City is cut off because I opted for one bill for both lines!!!!!!! And, of course, I can't call and B*tch because I can't call the phone company which shall remain nameless. I'm so frigging sick of this.
> 
> Back to the Samsung phone....I've had this brand of cell phone in the past so I thought maybe I'd go with a prepaid cell...glad I didn't buy it! Need to do more research on plans and coverage in the technological black hole in which I live. I'm going to the farm in the morning so I can use my prepaid US cell phone to call and B*tch.



So I called today--from the farm, using my US cell phone...had to walk halfway to the US border to get a signal.

The short story is that yes, the landline was cancelled instead of the landline at the farm--oops. The line in the City was restored 6 hours b/4 I called, and yes, I have a credit of $33. I so would like to have a different option for a landline.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Chopper
> 
> We were actually watching the opening ceremony last night in 3D...they have a station over here that replays all the Olympics and the opening entertainment etc in 3D..it was great
> 
> Yes, it makes it a lot easier to see now with it being bigger, I love it to bits


 
sounds great, Kylie.  Enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I didn't know there was 3D TV. Do you have to wear special glasses?



Yes, the TV came with 2 pairs of 3D glasses...they are really good


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> sounds great, Kylie.  Enjoy!



Thanks Cheryl


----------



## tinlizzie

Rocklobster said:


> I am heading out to a country fair to watch my girlfriend's son play some classic rock. Only to be fair, and in the spirit of things, I am having a couple of quick classic spirits, myself. Rock on!!!
> 
> Don't worry. I have a DD.


 
Phew.  That sounds like a whole lot safer  trip than your zip, which scared me just looking at your picture.  Did you see the picture of London's Mayor who got hung up mid-zip?  Fortunately, he seems to have a lively sense of humor.


----------



## Skittle68

Time to get off my butt and put away laundry. Bf is in charge of washing/drying it, and bringing it back upstairs for me, so the least I can do is actually put it away. ::sigh:: He always seems to get around to doing laundry when I have the least amount of motivation.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm about to go out and raid the vegetable garden--chard, kale, zucchini, corn, and whatever else I find. I am heading back to the house in the City later. It is a long weekend so I have the lowest electricity rates from 7 p.m. tonight until 7 a.m. Tuesday. I'm going to be busy in the kitchen processing stuff for the freezer. And, the central air will be on!


----------



## babetoo

odds and ends , waiting for grocery delivery.


----------



## kezlehan

I'm watching some stupid tv show that I'm currently addicted to (A Secret Life of an American Teenager), whilst drinking cider, before eating. 
Made a spicy turkey stew for the parents earlier but I don't fancy it, (went down a treat, we love it) so I'm going to have some fish, salad and a tomato sauce or salsa for tea.


----------



## chopper

I'm doing laundry and packing for a weekend getaway with Hubby!  I also had lunch with a friend today at a little Japanese place. The shrimp tempura was yummy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Where ya headed, Chopper?

The whole boneless ribeye I'd planned to cut up yesterday still awaits. It continues to intimidate me.  Gotta suck it up and be strong.


----------



## chopper

Off to a small town west of here Salida. We are taking our mountain bikes. Should be fun.
Need to do something before reporting back to work one week from today.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Off to a small town west of here Salida. We are taking our mountain bikes. Should be fun.
> Need to do something before reporting back to work one week from today.



So not the vroom vroom bikes, the pedal bikes?  Have a great time!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> So not the vroom vroom bikes, the pedal bikes?  Have a great time!



Right. We have both kinds. This weekend we will be exercising. We will take the car to carry the bikes. I just had a visual of the motorcycles caring bikes. Too funny!

Wow, we are off topic. Sorry. I hope the mods don't get after me.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we are going to be making a Lemon Cake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching TV out of the corner of my eye, got my meds set up for the week and ready to start my weekend.  Wish I knew what I did with that packet of tapioca...I wanted to make pudding tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching TV out of the corner of my eye, got my meds set up for the week and ready to start my weekend. Wish I knew what I did with that packet of tapioca...I wanted to make pudding tonight.


 

 Did you look in the fridge? Are your glasses right there on top of your head? Been there, done that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I even looked in the bookcase next to the cookbook, in the rice cooker...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I even looked in the bookcase next to the cookbook, in the rice cooker...


 
Root beer on the monitor!  You will find it in a couple of months. Probably right under your nose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll find it tomorrow when I get home after buying a new packet...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll find it tomorrow when I get home after buying a new packet...


 
So true.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll find it tomorrow when I get home after buying a new packet...



That does happen.

Tomorrow, announce in a loud voice that you are going out to buy another packet of tapioca and shut the door.  Then sneak back into the kitchen and lurk.  You'll see the packet reappear.  Pounce on it right away.


----------



## Alix

Digesting an amazing dinner, watching a thunderstorm roll in from the northwest and mentally smacking myself because I forgot to get a cup of tea before I sat myself down. Now its going to take a major effort of will to move out of my chair. Hmmm...I wonder if Ken is getting up soon?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That does happen.
> 
> Tomorrow, announce in a loud voice that you are going out to buy another packet of tapioca and shut the door. Then sneak back into the kitchen and lurk. You'll see the packet reappear. Pounce on it right away.


 
 Somebody owes me a new monitor!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That does happen.
> 
> Tomorrow, announce in a loud voice that you are going out to buy another packet of tapioca and shut the door.  Then sneak back into the kitchen and lurk.  You'll see the packet reappear.  Pounce on it right away.



That might work!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve and I went to the shops, then came home and made a Lemon Cheesecake  It wont be set until 8pm tonight, so we will be having some after tea

We have mum coming over this afternoon to see our new TV 

Other than that, just watching TV and relaxing


----------



## CWS4322

Dealing with all the veggies I brought home from the farm. Thankfully, I can watch the Olympics while I prep beans. Good thing I like beans...the plants are producing an awful lot this year.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's awesome, cws - you do have a lot of produce, you are so fortunate to have so much.  

I like to prep veggies in front of the TV, too - just get my big cutting board, a bowl and a knife, and turn on something to watch!


----------



## CWS4322

Cheryl J said:


> That's awesome, cws - you do have a lot of produce, you are so fortunate to have so much.
> 
> I like to prep veggies in front of the TV, too - just get my big cutting board, a bowl and a knife, and turn on something to watch!


It is a lot of work--but it keeps our grocery bill down and let's us live the lifestyle we want to live.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide if I want to be awake...I keep telling Shrek not to let me sleep so long on my days off.  I see no reason to set the alarm, but...12 hours?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to be awake...I keep telling Shrek not to let me sleep so long on my days off.  I see no reason to set the alarm, but...12 hours?



I was just saying the same thing to DH.  He has been on holidays for the past week (until this coming Tuesday) and I have been the one sleeping in!  Since his shifts are 3-11 pm and he gets home around midnight (then you need down time), he usually sleeps until 9 or 10 but since he has been getting to bed around 10, he gets up at 7 or 8 (my usual time is 7) but I am sleeping in as late as 8 or even 10! 

Today we are getting ready to start the actual moving process to give us our separate spaces.  I need to clean of my humongous desk as DH is taking it into Dad's old room, then I am taking Dad's tiny desk as my computer is no longer my focal point (well it is for DC of course but I don't need huge desk space for that! ).  The office is becoming an area where I can sew, make cake decorations, other crafts and I can leave everything set up without having to put it away each time we want to use the dining table!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I told Shrek I'm getting to the age he needs to check on me after 8 hours...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I told Shrek I'm getting to the age he needs to check on me after 8 hours...



Put a pocket mirror and stethoscope beside the bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Put a pocket mirror and stethoscope beside the bed.



LOL!!!  That should get the idea across.  If he checked on me, it would wake me up at a decent hour.  As it is, we have missed the cool morning for bike riding...now we have to plan it for tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to be awake...I keep telling Shrek not to let me sleep so long on my days off. I see no reason to set the alarm, but...12 hours?


 
Listen to your body. Obviously you needed the sleep. Stop fretting about it.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to decide if I want to be awake...I keep telling Shrek not to let me sleep so long on my days off.  I see no reason to set the alarm, but...12 hours?



You must have needed it Fiona


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we are going to go for a long walk...burn off all the lemon cheesecake 

Then a relaxing afternoon in


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back from shopping, bought _ANOTHER_ packet of Tapioca, the last one hasn't showed up, yet.  Shrek bought me new work bras...the tapioca is chilling, sure smells good.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Shrek bought me new work bras...




There's a wisecrack there, give me a minute.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Back from shopping, bought ANOTHER packet of Tapioca, the last one hasn't showed up, yet.  Shrek bought me new work bras...the tapioca is chilling, sure smells good.



You didn't take Andy's advice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> There's a wisecrack there, give me a minute.



waiting...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You didn't take Andy's advice.



Didn't work and neither did standing in front of the pantry holding the new tapioca...it'll turn up...when I least expect it.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> waiting...




I guess I don't want to know what kind of work your boobs do that they need a special bra to do their job.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> I guess I don't want to know what kind of work your boobs do that they need a special bra to do their job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I guess I don't want to know what kind of work your boobs do that they need a special bra to do their job.



Basically holds them up so I don't trip over them.  I thought I had heartburn...wearing a bra fixed that problem.

  Receipt goes in the deductions folder and I only wear them as part of my work uniform.  Kinda like my glasses, I get new ones every two years, whether I need them or not.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL, y'all.....


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Basically holds them up so I don't trip over them. I thought I had heartburn...wearing a bra fixed that problem.
> 
> Receipt goes in the deductions folder and I only wear them as part of my work uniform. Kinda like my glasses, I get new ones every two years, whether I need them or not.


 
The happiest day of my life was when I had open heart surgery. I couldn't wear a bra for ten weeks after the surgery. Not even when I went back to work after four weeks. Thank heavens I was the only one working there. I was a church secretary.


----------



## Alix

Just watched the most wonderful thunderstorm! It was quite the pyrotechnics! Thankfully, we don't hear any sirens which means it was a good storm with no strikes in town.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Just watched the most wonderful thunderstorm! It was quite the pyrotechnics! Thankfully, we don't hear any sirens which means it was a good storm with no strikes in town.


 
That is always a good storm, specially when the rain is so desparately needed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need a good thunderstorm with rain to stand out in...and puddles to splash through.


----------



## Alix

Ken won't let me stand out in the storm. He's afraid I'll get hit someday. 

Addie, we're not in need of any more rain! I'll send it your way if you like. We've had some flooding and the river is pretty high. The skeeters are pretty bad because of all the rain too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and I fight to get out the door at the same time.  Way I look at it...if a bolt of lightening has my name on it, it's going to find me, no matter where I am.


----------



## Alix

The tree in our front yard got hit a couple of years ago so he's a little more worried about me. I like it when the hair on my arms stands up...too cool for school!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Scary, yes!  But oh so beautiful!  I've been tempting fate since I could walk.


----------



## Cindercat

It's storming here right now. Mostly thunder & lightning but there's sporadic rain. I love the earthy  smell during rain. I can't get Simon out from under the bed though. He does not like storms. 
I remember going outside to play in the rain and watch the lightning as a kid. I wouldn't do that now. Too many people have been hit by lightning around here. I'm tall and wide. I'd make a good target for it. lol


----------



## Addie

Cindercat said:


> It's storming here right now. Mostly thunder & lightning but there's sporadic rain. I love the earthy smell during rain. I can't get Simon out from under the bed though. He does not like storms.
> I remember going outside to play in the rain and watch the lightning as a kid. I wouldn't do that now. Too many people have been hit by lightning around here. I'm tall and wide. I'd make a good target for it. lol


 
Memories of my childhood.!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Ken won't let me stand out in the storm. He's afraid I'll get hit someday.
> 
> Addie, we're not in need of any more rain! I'll send it your way if you like. We've had some flooding and the river is pretty high. The skeeters are pretty bad because of all the rain too.


 
Well, send it to some farmland that needs it. We get rain at least once a week.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I need a good thunderstorm with rain to stand out in...and puddles to splash through.


 
I'll join ya!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sitting here getting used to my smaller computer desk and the fact that my dear hubby isn't sitting back to back with me.  Now, when we are busy on our computers we hardly say a word to each other, but it just seems strange we are not in the same room.  But I know once we get everything set up in here I am going to love it!  

We worked all day long on this project, filling the living room up with items from the two rooms so that we could get the furniture moved, then I can go through everything else and try my best to downsize.  DH is really happy in his new space (Dad's room) and doesn't even mind he will be sharing it with a hide-a-bed for guests!.  As long as he has his computer, all his computer fixing equipment, parts and software, and a TV he is happy!  I have my computer and sewing desk set up and tomorrow we will start with the cake decorating area.  Violet has her office bed (she has one in every room) beside me and is sleeping like an angel.  The day was very traumatic for her as she hates moving stuff around and UPS beeps (there were a lot of them today).


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we went for our walk...quite a long walk and we got caught in the rain 

We had coats on but our hair got quite wet, we stopped under a tree but it was not the best cover and it was very windy and raining quite heavy...it was still enjoyable though 

Then for lunch we decided to go to the local chippie...we got a seafood box with crumbed prawns, calamari, battered butterfish and chips...very tasty! We ate it in the park close by as it has cleared up by this time 

Now we are enjoying some lemon cheesecake and a cup of coffee


----------



## buckytom

kylie, i wonder if the butterfishyou ate is the same we have here. normally ours are pretty small, so they're often used for bait.

what are _crumbled_ prawns?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hey Tom 

With the butterfish, it is quite a large fillet. It is also known as Mulloway

Click Here

Click Here

Not crumbled prawns LOL...crumbed prawns that are deep fried, they were coated in Panko crumbs


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks. i had an eyelash on my monitor.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yeah, yeah, fine excuse that is...time for glasses buddy


----------



## buckytom

no, i really did!

i kept winking at you since you're a stunningly beautiful woman, but i guess you didn't see me.

(still think i need glasses? lol)


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww with compliments like that, okay, I believe you 

I think I am nearing the glasses stage myself  just for reading at this point though...close up reading


----------



## tinlizzie

Cindercat said:


> It's storming here right now. Mostly thunder & lightning but there's sporadic rain. I love the earthy smell during rain. I can't get Simon out from under the bed though. He does not like storms.
> I remember going outside to play in the rain and watch the lightning as a kid. I wouldn't do that now. Too many people have been hit by lightning around here. I'm tall and wide. I'd make a good target for it. lol


 
When we moved to Florida from up north, the huge lightning storms were new to us and so beautiful we all - Mom, Dad, 3 small kids - would take lawn chairs out on the driveway to watch the displays on the far-off night horizon.  This was in the early 70's.  These days we'd probably be arrested for child endangerment.


----------



## tinlizzie

What I'm doing now (I'd better justify being on this thread) is planning to fix a board on the wood fence out back this morning.  And pull weeds before it rains again this afternoon.


----------



## Rocklobster

Trying to wake up after a late night. Getting ready to head to a cottage I have for a few days. Got ribs rubbed, steaks, eggs, bacon, fruit, tater chips, salad fixin's, lots of beer..I just need to get it all in the cooler and boxes and get going.....must.....wake......up....


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> Trying to wake up after a late night. Getting ready to head to a cottage I have for a few days. Got ribs rubbed, steaks, eggs, bacon, fruit, tater chips, salad fixin's, lots of beer..I just need to get it all in the cooler and boxes and get going.....must.....wake......up....


Enjoy! Getting to (and from) the farm now entails the need to pack the car...unpack the car...plan the meals in advance. It was a lot easier when I left more stuff there...


----------



## Alix

Just rolling out of bed and having coffee. Ahhhh! I slept LATE! It was a fantastic sleep. Looks like another fabulous day here so I think my plan will be:
- do laundry and dry it outside
- clean the house (its scary!)
- take a break to read in the sunshine
- plan the menu for our trip to the mountains next week and make a shopping list
- reorganize and clean out the fridge
- do some more laundry
- make a yummy dinner outside (see dinner thread for details on that)

For now though, I'm going to finish my coffee and count the mosquito bites I got last night on our walk. Rotten little beasties.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> This morning we went for our walk...quite a long walk and we got caught in the rain
> 
> We had coats on but our hair got quite wet, we stopped under a tree but it was not the best cover and it was very windy and raining quite heavy...it was still enjoyable though
> 
> Then for lunch we decided to go to the local chippie...we got a seafood box with crumbed prawns, calamari, battered butterfish and chips...very tasty! We ate it in the park close by as it has cleared up by this time
> 
> Now we are enjoying some lemon cheesecake and a cup of coffee


Sounds wonderful. Do you live near the coast? Stirling has good memories of eating at a chippie in Australia, near the coast. He was visiting his grandparents. He said they had an amazing selection of fish and the menu was a chalkboard which listed today's catch. I wish I lived near the ocean.


----------



## Alix

- do laundry and dry it outside check
- clean the house (its scary!) check
- take a break to read in the sunshine doing computer instead
- plan the menu for our trip to the mountains next week and make a shopping list maybe tomorrow
- reorganize and clean out the fridge not happening...did the closet instead
- do some more laundry check
- make a yummy dinner outside (see dinner thread for details on that) In progress


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Sounds wonderful. Do you live near the coast? Stirling has good memories of eating at a chippie in Australia, near the coast. He was visiting his grandparents. He said they had an amazing selection of fish and the menu was a chalkboard which listed today's catch. I wish I lived near the ocean.



Taxy, we dont live by the coast, we are about a 25 minute drive away 

We have a lot of fish and chip shops around our area though, this one we go to has the tastiest food 

It is really nice to visit all the coastal suburbs here Taxy, the beaches are so lovely and yes they do have great seafood.

The other weekend we went down to Semaphore beach and had fish and chips by the ocean...very nice


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy, we dont live by the coast, we are about a 25 minute drive away
> 
> We have a lot of fish and chip shops around our area though, this one we go to has the tastiest food
> 
> It is really nice to visit all the coastal suburbs here Taxy, the beaches are so lovely and yes they do have great seafood.
> 
> The other weekend we went down to Semaphore beach and had fish and chips by the ocean...very nice


25 minute drive? That's near the shore. I live on Montreal Island in the Saint Lawrence River. If I drive along the river for about 7 hours, I get to salt water. I don't like fresh water fish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> 25 minute drive? That's near the shore. I live on Montreal Island in the Saint Lawrence River. If I drive along the river for about 7 hours, I get to salt water. I don't like fresh water fish.



Takes me a day...


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, I did not realise it takes you guys so long to get to the ocean 

I am now thinking a 25 minute drive is not bad then 

A lot of people live right on the waterfronts, that would be lovely


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> lol, thanks. i had an eyelash on my monitor.


 

I don't think that is what you had in mind for bait fish bt.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, I did not realise it takes you guys so long to get to the ocean
> 
> I am now thinking a 25 minute drive is not bad then
> 
> A lot of people live right on the waterfronts, that would be lovely


 
I live a block from the Atlantic Ocean. I HAVE to live near the ocean. After all I am a Pisces.


----------



## TATTRAT

Watching the live landing of the Curiosity rover, on Mars. I love this stuff!

Watch Mars rover Curiosity landing live online - UPI.com

Or, if you have it, NASA TV is showing it all live too.


----------



## Addie

I am trying to recover from Today's Funny of Michael Phelps earliest picture. My chest and side are still hurting from laughing so hard. You may be reading an obit tomorrow of an old lady who dies from laughter. My tombstone will say, "At least she died happy!" That has to be the silliest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Kylie1969

TATTRAT said:


> Watching the live landing of the Curiosity rover, on Mars. I love this stuff!
> 
> Watch Mars rover Curiosity landing live online - UPI.com
> 
> Or, if you have it, NASA TV is showing it all live too.



Steve was just watching that too...he is right into it as well


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I live a block from the Atlantic Ocean. I HAVE to live near the ocean. After all I am a Pisces.



That is great Addie...just a short stroll to the ocean then 

I am a Cancer and Steve is a Pisces..so we should be closer to the ocean too


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have just got back from our evening walk 

It is such a lovely night, not too cold and nice and sunny...it was lovely 

Now having a cuppa and soon going to head to the recliners and watch some Grand Designs


----------



## tinlizzie

TATTRAT said:


> Watching the live landing of the Curiosity rover, on Mars. I love this stuff!
> 
> Watch Mars rover Curiosity landing live online - UPI.com
> 
> Or, if you have it, NASA TV is showing it all live too.


 
Ack ack!  Ack Ack Ack!


----------



## CharlieD

trying to wake up. since 6 in the morning. i am not a morning person. I ususally start work at 9:30-10, but this week need to be here early, I think it is  a waiste of time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am waiting for the Postman, to see if he has a book I ordered last week!

It is odd to me that I still get excited about getting packages and letters in the mail, you would think that the novelty would have worn off by now!


----------



## Andy M.

Wrapping things up here.  Heading out for my shoulder MRI.  I'll get the results Thursday.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Wrapping things up here.  Heading out for my shoulder MRI.  I'll get the results Thursday.


Hope all goes well, Andy.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Wrapping things up here.  Heading out for my shoulder MRI.  I'll get the results Thursday.





LPBeier said:


> Hope all goes well, Andy.


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Monday at 19.15 Hours or 7.15 pm 

The Vet and I are sitting on our Adriatic sea view terrace and making the shopping list; for the rest of the week ... The Fishermen Boats at Sunrise, the central main market for poultry, cheeses, fruit and veggies ... and the Supermkt. for the Paper goods. 

Relaxing ... discussing the lunch cartes for the week, browsing Discuss Cooking Forum for some ideas as well ... 

And, preparing the list for Gravy Queen´s coffee walnut cake gluten free.

Have a lovely Monday. 
Margi.


----------



## Rocklobster

Still a long weekend here. Just got back from a 5 mile walk through the countryside, now going to head out to spend the afternoon with my mother. Going to go for a drive in the bush to visit my brother who is building a new roof on his cabin.  Then, back to town for some T-bones.....


----------



## Katie H

I am having an "adventure."  I am sooooo totally bored not being able to do many things because of my cast that I decided as soon as I awoke this morning that I was going to make a cake.

Well, it took me all morning and I have yet to make the icing and ice the cake.  That will be this afternoon's project.  But, the layers came out perfectly.

The cast is on my right (dominant) hand and only the tiniest bit of the tips of my fingers are peeking out.  My thumb?  Well, it is somewhere in its little plaster cocoon, so some fine motor skills are challenging if not down right hilarious.

However, I feel accomplished at what I've done so far and am enjoying this little taste of normalcy


----------



## Dawgluver

Way to go, Katie!  

I'm dehydrating a bunch of tomatoes, and just bagged up some whole peaches, which are now residing in the freezer.  I did not know you could freeze peaches whole.  A quick warm water rinse, and apparently the skin slips off.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay, Katie! 

I am happily rolling around my new studio in my desk chair, enjoying the space of it and planning where everything goes.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Wrapping things up here.  Heading out for my shoulder MRI.  I'll get the results Thursday.




Thanks for all the well wishes.  Done and back home.  The open MRI was OK.  Noisy and boring for 30 minutes but now It's done and I have the video!  

I think I'll go take a look at it and self-diagnose.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the well wishes.  Done and back home.  The open MRI was OK.  Noisy and boring for 30 minutes but now It's done and I have the video!
> 
> I think I'll go take a look at it and self-diagnose.



Is there an "I'd like to thank the Academy" speech in your future?

Glad it's over!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Is there an "I'd like to thank the Academy" speech in your future?
> 
> Glad it's over!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That is great Addie...just a short stroll to the ocean then
> 
> I am a Cancer and Steve is a Pisces..so we should be closer to the ocean too


 
I often go and sit at one of the tables and do my embroidery while I watch the planes take off. There is always a cool breeze coming in off the water. The table I sit at is under a big tree and shaded.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. Done and back home. The open MRI was OK. Noisy and boring for 30 minutes but now It's done and I have the video!
> 
> I think I'll go take a look at it and self-diagnose.


 
Ha ha, I told ya so! Glad you were able to lose your fright.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have had an MRI for my shoulder too...I too was a bit scared at first but it was actually OK 

It was quite a modern one machine and it was enclosed but still light with cream coloured walls, so it didnt feel bad at all

Also it was a bit noisy but I didnt hear much as they gave me headphones and music playing away

Glad it is all over for you Andy 

What happened to your shoulder?


----------



## buckytom

my guess is that the chip (against the yankees) got too big and heavy after all of these years...


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> ...What happened to your shoulder?




As I told the Dr., there wasn't a single event that made it start to hurt.  It just happened one day.  Then if I did something I shouldn't, there would be more pain for a few days.  The Dr. felt it was just the wear and tear of life that eventually wore me down.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> my guess is that the chip (against the yankees) got too big and heavy after all of these years...



I blame the Yankees for everything else wrong in the world, might as well add this to the list.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I blame the Yankees for everything else wrong in the world, might as well add this to the list.


 
My kind of folk!


----------



## buckytom

lol!!!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have had an MRI for my shoulder too...I too was a bit scared at first but it was actually OK
> 
> It was quite a modern one machine and it was enclosed but still light with cream coloured walls, so it didn't feel bad at all
> 
> Also it was a bit noisy but I didn't hear much as they gave me headphones and music playing away


 
Kylie, the newer machines are not enclosed at all. It like a big doughnut and you lay in the hole. Your head and feet are on either end of the hole. It has only a whirring sound. The machine you were in can be hell for those with claustrophobia. The first time I had to have an MRI, the doctor asked me if I had claustrophobia. He didn't even wait for an answer. Just the look on my face answered his question. I started to shake and cry. They ended up knocking me out completely. The new machine? I just hop right up and let them start.


----------



## Andy M.

The MRI I was in today looked like this.  

Sort of like an open hamburger bun with you sliding into the middle.  The top surface is still only an inch or two away from the tip of your nose.  I felt no real sense of being confined in a small space.

IT was still noisy.  Lots of banging and whirring and other assorted noises.  They were not really an issue.


----------



## Addie

the one that I go to is so different. And much quieter.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Kylie, the newer machines are not enclosed at all. It like a big doughnut and you lay in the hole. Your head and feet are on either end of the hole. It has only a whirring sound. The machine you were in can be hell for those with claustrophobia. The first time I had to have an MRI, the doctor asked me if I had claustrophobia. He didn't even wait for an answer. Just the look on my face answered his question. I started to shake and cry. They ended up knocking me out completely. The new machine? I just hop right up and let them start.


That sounds like the machine they used on me for a CT (computer tomography) scan.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> The MRI I was in today looked like this.
> 
> Sort of like an open hamburger bun with you sliding into the middle.  The top surface is still only an inch or two away from the tip of your nose.  I felt no real sense of being confined in a small space.
> 
> IT was still noisy.  Lots of banging and whirring and other assorted noises.  They were not really an issue.


So, does a whole person fit on the round part? Or does the person lie on the bit in front and it moves up over the round bit? Or something else?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> So, does a whole person fit on the round part?



No.  Just a half person, or if extra large, a quarter person.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> No.  Just a half person, or if extra large, a quarter person.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> No.  Just a half person, or if extra large, a quarter person.



I run into those all the time.  They say stuff, like 'I wasn't half thinking'.....
It's how I feel when I'm half awake.


----------



## Andy M.

The platform in front is a moving bed you lie on.  The bed then moves into position on the 'bun'.

Addie, this is my only time on an MRI so I can't compare the noise this made to the older versions.  Maybe it is a lot quieter.  I just have no point of comparison.  

With headphones and soft music, the noises were strong but not obnoxious or painful to your ears.  I would have fallen asleep if it wasn't for the noise.

I was a bit apprehensive last night watching 60 Minutes Sunday night, it seems there was an MRI in the picture every 10 minutes and they all looked like this:


----------



## babetoo

started cleaning craft closet. i have a long table, tried to set up so i can divide things into yes or no piles. i am not strong enough to set the table upright. very very annoying. son due later so he'll have to do it. puts me behind though.

ordered and received one of those spiral water hoses. figured would be safer for me if i didn't have to mess with the regular hose. it always tangles. i can't get the damn package opened. another son job. i hate having to depend on other people.


----------



## babetoo

taxlady said:


> That sounds like the machine they used on me for a CT (computer tomography) scan.





thought, i could handle it. they had not even closed it up. i freaked. later back in the room, i asked if we had to do it again. they must have drugged me, cause second try was successful.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> ordered and received one of those spiral water hoses. figured would be safer for me if i didn't have to mess with the regular hose. it always tangles. i can't get the damn package opened. another son job. i hate having to depend on other people.



Am interested in your report on the non-tangle hose, Babe.  Just saw an infomercial about it today.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> started cleaning craft closet. i have a long table, tried to set up so i can divide things into yes or no piles. i am not strong enough to set the table upright. very very annoying. son due later so he'll have to do it. puts me behind though.
> 
> ordered and received one of those spiral water hoses. figured would be safer for me if i didn't have to mess with the regular hose. it always tangles. i can't get the damn package opened. another son job. i hate having to depend on other people.



Packages are so much harder to open than they used to be. I was looking at those hoses too. Hope it works well for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> The MRI I was in today looked like this.
> 
> Sort of like an open hamburger bun with you sliding into the middle.  The top surface is still only an inch or two away from the tip of your nose.  I felt no real sense of being confined in a small space.
> 
> IT was still noisy.  Lots of banging and whirring and other assorted noises.  They were not really an issue.



An Andy Panini...


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> The MRI I was in today looked like this.
> 
> Sort of like an open hamburger bun with you sliding into the middle.  The top surface is still only an inch or two away from the tip of your nose.  I felt no real sense of being confined in a small space.
> 
> IT was still noisy.  Lots of banging and whirring and other assorted noises.  They were not really an issue.



That one is a lot more modern that the one I was in 

Mine was not totally enlcosed though and it was very roomy...I certainly dont think it was like the older ones Addie, as my mum has been in this newer one and an older type and she said these ones were not claustrophobic at all...so that is good 

Andy, were you given headphones?


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> An Andy Panini...



ROFL


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> ...Andy, were you given headphones?




Yes.  I was asked what kind of music I wanted.  I chose classical as it's soothing.  Sadly, it wasn't loud enough to be heard over the thumping.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> An Andy Panini...



They said I was a rare bird but sent me home because I couldn't cut the mustard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> They said I was a rare bird but sent me home because I couldn't cut the mustard.



You should have put some bacon in your pockets...


----------



## buckytom

babetoo said:


> thought, i could handle it. they had not even closed it up. i freaked. later back in the room, i asked if we had to do it again. they must have drugged me, cause second try was successful.





Andy M. said:


> Yes.  I was asked what kind of music I wanted.  I cnohose classical as it's soothing.  Sadly, it wasn't loud enough to be heard over the thumping.



try orff's  "o fortuna" from "carmina burana" next time. or wagner's "ride of the valkyrie" from the ring (i can't recall which one), or tchaikovsky's "1812 overture".


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> try orff's  "o fortuna" from "carmina burana" next time. or wagner's "ride of the valkyrie" from the ring (i can't recall which one), or tchaikovsky's "1812 overture".



+1

"Hall of the Mountain King" would work too.  Or "The Anvil Chorus."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> try orff's  "o fortuna" from "carmina burana" next time. or wagner's "ride of the valkyrie" from the ring (i can't recall which one), or tchaikovsky's "1812 overture".





Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> "Hall of the Mountain King" would work too.  Or "The Anvil Chorus."



I can't sit still while any of those pieces are playing.  I'll have to have some Enya playing.


----------



## buckytom

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> "Hall of the Mountain King" would work too.  Or "The Anvil Chorus."



ooh, good ones. 

or andy, how about a good sousa march? ya can't drown out that amazing piccolo solo that hits a flat +1 octave, of course, that rides over top of "stars and stripes forever".  i'll never forget that riff . it's all i hear when it's played with something in my gut keeping time.

sorry, gettin" a bit abstract.

my eldest parrot louie and i love to have fun whistling to that little ditty.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I can't sit still while any of those pieces are playing.  I'll have to have some Enya playing.




I listened to some Enya, I really like her!  Had not heard of her before.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> ooh, good ones.
> 
> or andy, how about a good sousa march? ya can't drown out that amazing piccolo lick that rides over top of "stars and stripes forever".
> my eldest parrot louie and i love to have fun whistling to that little ditty.



Have never had an MRI.  Are Sousa marches an option, and do you have to bring your own parrot?  Can parrot go into the hamburger bun/ panini/tube with you?


----------



## buckytom

yes... and no.

the music should be deafening, and the parrot is there to bite your big toe to make sure that your fear of the machine is silly; *this* is real pain...


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Have never had an MRI.  Are Sousa marches an option, and do you have to bring your own parrot?  Can parrot go into the hamburger bun/ panini/tube with you?


I have heard of people bringing a cat or dog into the MRI. It's awfully expensive to run the machine for a cat or dog, but if someone is in there anyway and doesn't mind the company of a critter...


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I have heard of people bringing a cat or dog into the MRI. It's awfully expensive to run the machine for a cat or dog, but if someone is in there anyway and doesn't mind the company of a critter...



I think that makes sense.  If I ever have to get an MRI, I would plan to fit DH, beagle, and any available friend or neighbor in with me.


----------



## buckytom

no reality toe?

afterwards you get an 8x10 of you and the bird on your shoulder.

hey, it works in key west. $5 to let a bird stand on you. 

i'm talking medical treatment worth big bucks...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I listened to some Enya, I really like her!  Had not heard of her before.



We have three of her CD's and put them in the player for night time sleeping.  Now when I hear her I get drowsy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I have heard of people bringing a cat or dog into the MRI. It's awfully expensive to run the machine for a cat or dog, but if someone is in there anyway and doesn't mind the company of a critter...



Wait till you get billed for CAT scan and LAB fees...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wait till you get billed for CAT scan and LAB fees...



  Bah dum bum!


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> no reality toe?
> 
> afterwards you get an 8x10 of you and the bird on your shoulder.
> 
> hey, it works in key west. $5 to let a bird stand on you.
> 
> i'm talking medical treatment worth big bucks...



Reminds me of when a guy brought his macaw to a beach club when we were in Mexico.  He got really mad when I was taking pics.  I was supposed to pay him for the pics......


----------



## buckytom

the bird  made him do it.


----------



## Alix

I'm creeping on vitauta and trying to find a phone number for her. I HOPE its just her computer that is toast, but she's been offline a long time and that's not like her.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> I'm creeping on vitauta and trying to find a phone number for her. I HOPE its just her computer that is toast, but she's been offline a long time and that's not like her.



Thanks, Alix, I have been thinking about her a lot lately.  I hope everything is okay.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Thanks, Alix, I have been thinking about her a lot lately.  I hope everything is okay.



Me too.


----------



## Alix

I'll let you know. I'm thinking its a bit late for me to be calling right now. LOL.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wait till you get billed for CAT scan and LAB fees...




Actually, it's the pet owner who gets billed. It's seldom the actual pet owner who is getting the MRI. It's a lot cheaper than having an animal MRI scanned by itself. It's only if the patient is willing. No, they don't get a discount. It's Canada and we don't pay for MRIs.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Actually, it's the pet owner who gets billed. It's seldom the actual pet owner who is getting the MRI. It's a lot cheaper than having an animal MRI scanned by itself. It's only if the patient is willing. No, they don't get a discount. It's Canada and we don't pay for MRIs.



....unless we want one quick and then we can pay $800 - $1,000 at a private clinic!  I waited for one for 18 months and it was of my brain to see if I had MS or something related.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> ....unless we want one quick and then we can pay $800 - $1,000 at a private clinic!  I waited for one for 18 months and it was of my brain to see if I had MS or something related.


Well, that's a bummer.

I went to the ER because I was seeing double - Shreddy had four eyes. They gave me a CT scan at 08h00, the next morning. They wanted to look at my brain. Maybe they do stuff faster when you show up at the ER.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening guys 

We have just got back from our evening walk!

It certainly warmed up today...it was so lovely, sunny, blue skies and warm  We have just been walking and I felt very warm whilst walking and now trying to cool dow..definite signs of Spring 

Today I went to Spotlight and bought some new cross stitch hoops and needles as I have decided to get back into cross stitch as I miss it. I used to do it for years and then stopped for about 2 years...just trying new things, but have decided to get back into it, so now I am looking for a kit on eBay


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm procrastinating getting ready for work. I mean, still have an hour and fifteen minutes before I have to leave but I really should get ready and then lay about. But I really like the song that's on.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Maybe they do stuff faster when you show up at the ER.



Emergent cases always get priority. My kiddo had a CT scan lickety split when she smashed her head.

I'm starting my day. Got up way too early for a day when I'm working evenings. Made a yummy egg dish with salsa and avocado for Ken and I though. Now I'm on coffee #2, checking email and DC and then off to shower and kick it into gear for the day.


----------



## Andy M.

In the middle of breakfast.  Then I have to clear the decks so I can make some bagels.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Well, that's a bummer.
> 
> I went to the ER because I was seeing double - Shreddy had four eyes. They gave me a CT scan at 08h00, the next morning. They wanted to look at my brain. Maybe they do stuff faster when you show up at the ER.



Here, CT's through a doctor are about 2 weeks and anywhere from a couple of hours to the next day (depending on time of day) at the ER.  MRI's on the other hand are at least 2 years for a GP, around a year for a specialist and can still be awhile if you go through the ER, depending on your symptoms.  They should never have let me wait that long with the possible diagnosis of MS, but my doctor's request was in so when the specialist made a new one they just bumped me part way up the list.  Thankfully they said I had a clear head....my mind not so much


----------



## Andy M.

WOW that's a long time for a test.  Dr. ordered the MRI on Thursday and I had it on Monday.  The CT scan I had for the UTI was within the month.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm procrastinating getting ready for work. I mean, still have an hour and fifteen minutes before I have to leave but I really should get ready and then lay about. But I really like the song that's on.



I wake up 2.5 hours before i have to clock in.  I spend 1/2 hour trying to decide if my brain is going to join in.  Then I play solitaire and check e-mail/DC for an hour to fully become fully awake and coordinated.  Only then can I get in the shower, once out of the shower I'm dressed and out of the house like a shot.  Can't sit down, if I do, my brain thinks we are taking the day off.


----------



## chopper

I really should be sleeping, but I'm not. I need to mow the lawn in the morning. The weeds have taken over and I am sneezing so I will need to take clairatin and wear a mask. Usually I don't mind mowing, but when the weed pollen is so high I can't stand it. Maybe this should have been in the venting thread...


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The platform in front is a moving bed you lie on. The bed then moves into position on the 'bun'.
> 
> Addie, this is my only time on an MRI so I can't compare the noise this made to the older versions. Maybe it is a lot quieter. I just have no point of comparison.
> 
> With headphones and soft music, the noises were strong but not obnoxious or painful to your ears. I would have fallen asleep if it wasn't for the noise.
> 
> I was a bit apprehensive last night watching 60 Minutes Sunday night, it seems there was an MRI in the picture every 10 minutes and they all looked like this:


 
The old very first ones made really LOUD banging sounds. Even headphones couldn't deafen it any.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> ordered and received one of those spiral water hoses. figured would be safer for me if i didn't have to mess with the regular hose. it always tangles. i can't get the damn package opened. another son job. i hate having to depend on other people.


 
I tried to open a crovac package yesterday with the point of a very sharp knife. Needless to say, I now have a little slice on my index finger. Right in a very difficutl area to try and put pressure on. Boy, did that thing bleed.


----------



## Addie

This This is the one I have been in the last three or four times. Open on both sides. The bed moves back and forth as the mechanics inside the circle make a whirring sound. There is a little clock just at the top and you can keep track of how long it is taking. I have had some as long as an hour and some just 10 minutes. There is also a speaker and you can hear the techie talking to you giving you directions for holding your breath, etc. the bed is extremely uncomfortable. They have to give me pillows to lie on. The hour one had to be done over. I had no pillows and was in a lot of pain with my hip and spine. The second try was more successful with the pillows.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out shopping today and getting a few bits and pieces...did a stack of ironing and now at home relaxing...it is so cold and wintery again here today


----------



## taxlady

Trying to wake up.


----------



## chopper

Oh my gosh, I have been mowing this morning. I came in to use the restroom and rest a bit before going back out. I look like something from a si-fi movie with my mask. Here it is. I'm not showing you what I look like in it. It would scare small children  LOL





I guess I had better get back to work!!!


----------



## chopper

Cooper has decided that you really need to see the mask on someone, so here goes:


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Cooper has decided that you really need to see the mask on someone, so here goes:



He's so handsome, the mask looks good on Cooper!


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*I am  a born 1/2 Sun & Sea Worshipper*

Under an umbrella, on our open air terrace, with lap top ... 

Have a lovely August.

Margi.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> This This is the one I have been in the last three or four times. Open on both sides. The bed moves back and forth as the mechanics inside the circle make a whirring sound. There is a little clock just at the top and you can keep track of how long it is taking. I have had some as long as an hour and some just 10 minutes. There is also a speaker and you can hear the techie talking to you giving you directions for holding your breath, etc. the bed is extremely uncomfortable. They have to give me pillows to lie on. The hour one had to be done over. I had no pillows and was in a lot of pain with my hip and spine. The second try was more successful with the pillows.



That is the same type I was in but I didn't see any clock.  I had a damp cloth over my eyes before I went into the machine for my claustrophobia.  The tech was great too, talking in a soothing voice and making sure I was okay the whole time.  The 40 minutes it took went by fairly quickly


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Chopper, Buonasera, Good Afternoon, 

Cooper, cool pooch ... Sweet ... 

Have nice Wednesday. 
Margi.


----------



## Alix

I'm waiting for our former neighbour to come pick up some mail. I am anxious to get into the shower but I know as soon as I do, he will show up. So I'm waiting...sort of patiently. LOL. 

Caught up on the posts and emails, just puttering around FB playing games and entertaining myself. Thinking about the logic of purchasing a second Kindle for my girls to use. They are reading some of the books I've recently read. I like to encourage reading, but a second Kindle might be too much $.


----------



## blissful

Alix said:


> I'm waiting for our former neighbour to come pick up some mail. I am anxious to get into the shower but I know as soon as I do, he will show up. So I'm waiting...sort of patiently. LOL.



The best way to get the phone to ring, as you wait for a call, or the doorbell to ring, as you wait for a guest, is to go in the bathroom. As I now wait for someone to post something, that is what I shall do, and I know when I return a post will be made. lol


----------



## LPBeier

Love the pic of Cooper!  You should hire him out as a model!


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> I'm waiting for our former neighbour to come pick up some mail. I am anxious to get into the shower but I know as soon as I do, he will show up. So I'm waiting...sort of patiently. LOL.
> 
> Caught up on the posts and emails, just puttering around FB playing games and entertaining myself. Thinking about the logic of purchasing a second Kindle for my girls to use. They are reading some of the books I've recently read. I like to encourage reading, but a second Kindle might be too much $.



Alix, I downloaded the Kindle app onto my netbook and can purchase and read anything you get on your actual kindle.  And the app is free!  Might even be one for smart phones.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Alix, I downloaded the Kindle app onto my netbook and can purchase and read anything you get on your actual kindle.  And the app is free!  Might even be one for smart phones.



Yes there is.  I have a Kindle app on my PC, laptop, iPad and iPhone.  I also have a Kindle!


----------



## chopper

I told Cooper he has his own fan club. He asked if you wanted him to model a swim suit!  :O


----------



## Zhizara

Trying to get the upgraded ReminderFox to work.  I'd gladly go back to an earlier version if it were available.  Why is it that upgrades very often screw up what worked fine before?


----------



## blissful

Zhizara said:


> Trying to get the upgraded ReminderFox to work.  I'd gladly go back to an earlier version if it were available.  Why is it that upgrades very often screw up what worked fine before?



Because, as I know and anyone that's done programming knows....first you have to program some bugs into the program before they hire you to 'debug' the program. Job security. It's wrong, but, it is what happens.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I told Cooper he has his own fan club. He asked if you wanted him to model a swim suit!  :O



I think Cooper would look adorable in a swimsuit!

I'm dehydrating a few more tomatoes, trying to figure out what to do with all the cukes and green beans, and cooking up some corn soup with the leftover ears.  Been cleaning up the house for the cleaning lady who comes tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

At four a.m. I decided to change the bag on the vacuum. Mistake #1. 

Kept bending over to try and get the job done Mistake #2.

Became very ill, started to dry heave, ignored it, kept trying. Mistake #3. 

I finally stopped and called Son #1. He finished doing the vacuum for me. Good decision. (Maybe) He laughed at my stupity. 

By then the pattern had been set. Continued to dry heave. I don't mind it, but I get concerned about the strain on my heart. Oddly enough, I don't get any chest pains. I finally took a meclazine. It made me very sleepy. Woke up around 4 p.m. Phone call from a friend I hear from only a couple of times a year. Glad she called or I would still be sleeping. 

Feeling much better. Now I have to find something to eat. Soft scrambled eggs sounds good right now.


----------



## Zhizara

blissful said:


> Because, as I know and anyone that's done programming knows....first you have to program some bugs into the program before they hire you to 'debug' the program. Job security. It's wrong, but, it is what happens.



Kinda like those "helpful" programs that scan your computer and list a bunch of errors that aren't there so you'll buy their program?  

I  just wish they'd debug _before_ they change my program, especially when they don't give you the option of keeping the older version, but I guess that's how they get the bugs show up.

Does anyone have a good reminder program to suggest?


----------



## blissful

Zhizara said:


> Kinda like those "helpful" programs that scan your computer and list a bunch of errors that aren't there so you'll buy their program?
> 
> I  just wish they'd debug _before_ they change my program, especially when they don't give you the option of keeping the older version, but I guess that's how they get the bugs show up.
> 
> Does anyone have a good reminder program to suggest?


Actually there are ethical programmers, and unethical ones. The unethical programmers are hackers. There are even college programs for ethical hackers........it's the same as real life, some people are out for using people and some are out to do the right thing, they are ethical. When an ethical programmer makes a mistake, that is one thing, but it makes it tough when unethical programmers make bad programs on purpose.


----------



## Zhizara

I did use the "contact us" for the program, and have they have been working with me on the problems.  Some of the problems are surprises for them.  I do appreciate that they have been getting back to me.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Kinda like those "helpful" programs that scan your computer and list a bunch of errors that aren't there so you'll buy their program?
> 
> I  just wish they'd debug _before_ they change my program, especially when they don't give you the option of keeping the older version, but I guess that's how they get the bugs show up.
> 
> Does anyone have a good reminder program to suggest?


I have a pretty good one for my phone. 

Google calendar works well for reminders. You can have it remind you with email, a popup, and/or an SMS.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got home from work...just had a couple of jobs this morning

Now going to have a relaxing arvo in the recliner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Early to bed, we go "Live" tomorrow with our Electronic MARs and I have been elected to be one of the mentors around the facility for any problems that arise.  7 computers, 7 confused nurses...this should be fun!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> I have just got home from work...just had a couple of jobs this morning
> 
> Now going to have a relaxing arvo in the recliner


 
Hi, Kylie.  What part time jobs do you do, if you don't mind my asking....?     Glad you are having some relaxing recliner time.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am a Mystery Shopper Cheryl


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> I have a pretty good one for my phone.
> 
> Google calendar works well for reminders. You can have it remind you with email, a popup, and/or an SMS.



Thanks, I'll check it out.


----------



## tinlizzie

chopper said:


> Oh my gosh, I have been mowing this morning. I came in to use the restroom and rest a bit before going back out. I look like something from a si-fi movie with my mask. Here it is. I'm not showing you what I look like in it. It would scare small children LOL
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15115
> 
> I guess I had better get back to work!!!


 
Chopper, you might consider adding some ear protection - what the heck.  When I had a hearing test recently, I learned that riding mower noise, chain saw racket, etc., (never went to rock concerts) might be at least partly to blame for the ringing in my ears and loss of the upper registers of my hearing here in my golden years.


----------



## Katie H

We're up and at 'em early this morning as I have an 8 a.m. appointment with the hand surgeon.  He's going to remove the cast, review the incisions, remove all the stitches and put me back in another cast.

I'm really looking forward to being able to wriggle my fingers for the first time in two weeks.

After the doc's appointment I'm going to meet my best friend who just retired from teaching.  Today would be her first day of classes so, instead of slaving in a hot classroom all day, we're going out to lunch then to the movies.  Yeah...for retirement!!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Still hot and heavy emails with Gunter who's helping me with my ReminderFox.  Nothing he's suggested so far is working, so he's really into figuring out this snafu.


----------



## kezlehan

Just got back from the supermarket as I'm afraid my "essentials" needed restocking, the fridge was looking a bit bare. No I don't mean food related items. (Waits for Harry to comment on that one...!) 
Now I'm just about to watch some videos on YouTube whilst eating some yogurt, and then I think I have a date with a film this afternoon. I'm feeling very lazy, this heat is draining me and I'm not used to it. Plus still recovering from 3 hectic days in a row and not feeling up to much. 
I may watch that documentary about the MotoGP called "Fastest", at least I think that's what it's called, or maybe I'll just stick a good horror movie on. I'm a horror addict.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on running behind...


----------



## chopper

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> Chopper, you might consider adding some ear protection - what the heck.  When I had a hearing test recently, I learned that riding mower noise, chain saw racket, etc., (never went to rock concerts) might be at least partly to blame for the ringing in my ears and loss of the upper registers of my hearing here in my golden years.



Thanks. I do wear the ear muffs too, but it is not a riding mower. I walk behind it and push. The ditch in the front is a pain, but the rest is flat.  We live on five acres and we mow about 2 1/2-3 of that. I keep telling my Hubby that I will need a rider when I am old. At least he doesn't think I am old!   I'm getting ready to go back out today, because I didn't finish. I have arthritis and get sore and have to break it up into several days. I also need to get my thyroid rechecked to make sure the medicine is doing the trick because I run out of energy every day at about 2:00. Oh well, blood work is to be done in mid August. Here I go-back out.


----------



## chopper

Here is all of my head gear. LOL


----------



## Alix

The morning air is cool and fresh after all the rain yesterday. I stayed up VERY late chatting with Bugs last night, so I'm moving slowly. Right now, its coffee time and we're all enjoying the view and the fresh air.


----------



## Zhizara

Still going hot and heavy with Gunter.  He's got my ReminderFox fixed on his end, now we're having trouble getting the fix back to my computer.  It's kind of exhausting.  We've been at it since 5:15 a.m.

10 emails and answers with things to try.


----------



## Zhizara

Hooray!!!! Gunter the Guru came through!  My ReminderFox is all better.


----------



## Andy M.

Leaving soon to see the ortho Dr. to find out what the MRI told him and to find out what's in store for me.  I looked at the MRI images and while it's cool to look at, it all meant nothing to me.  I guess I defer to the Dr.'s diagnosis and course of treatment.


----------



## chopper

Alix said:
			
		

> The morning air is cool and fresh after all the rain yesterday. I stayed up VERY late chatting with Bugs last night, so I'm moving slowly. Right now, its coffee time and we're all enjoying the view and the fresh air.



Your cats look like they ate enjoying the view too!


----------



## chopper

Zhizara said:
			
		

> Hooray!!!! Gunter the Guru came through!  My ReminderFox is all better.



Yea for Gunter!


----------



## chopper

Best of luck Andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Best of luck Andy.



+1


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Best of luck Andy.


+2

Now we are all dying to hear the results too.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm scheduled for surgery on Sept. 20th.  The tear is bad enough he thinks I'll be better off in the long run.  Not fixing it would lead to advanced arthritis, continued pain and limited movement.  Then four weeks recoop followed by 6 weeks of PT.  Hopefully all better for the holidays and Aruba in January.


----------



## LPBeier

I am glad you are getting it looked after, Andy.  And September 20 isn't too far off.  I know all about not looking after things (on advice of doctors) and ending up with osteoarthritis everywhere and fibromyalgia.  My thoughts and prayers are with you as you wait.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I'm scheduled for surgery on Sept. 20th.  The tear is bad enough he thinks I'll be better off in the long run.  Not fixing it would lead to advanced arthritis, continued pain and limited movement.  Then four weeks recoop followed by 6 weeks of PT.  Hopefully all better for the holidays and Aruba in January.



Oh dear.  Hope you can get it fixed, Andy!  And that you got some good and effective painkillers!  Glad the timing works.


----------



## tinlizzie

chopper said:


> View attachment 15163
> 
> Here is all of my head gear. LOL


 
It's all worth the bother; you won't be sorry -- and you might want to keep it handy for Halloween.


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> I'm scheduled for surgery on Sept. 20th. The tear is bad enough he thinks I'll be better off in the long run. Not fixing it would lead to advanced arthritis, continued pain and limited movement. Then four weeks recoop followed by 6 weeks of PT. Hopefully all better for the holidays and Aruba in January.


 
You'll be back in shape to bounce a mixer off your toilet in no time at all.  Best wishes for the whole deal.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> It's all worth the bother; you won't be sorry -- and you might want to keep it handy for Halloween.



Great idea!  I was thinking for the Mars Curiosity mission....

And Cooper also looks great in it!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I'm scheduled for surgery on Sept. 20th.  The tear is bad enough he thinks I'll be better off in the long run.  Not fixing it would lead to advanced arthritis, continued pain and limited movement.  Then four weeks recoop followed by 6 weeks of PT.  Hopefully all better for the holidays and Aruba in January.


Good thing you went and got that MRI. Surgery . Well, I guess it's the best thing for it. I wish you a speedy and complete recovery and some really good pain meds.

Any idea how you tore it?


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> It's all worth the bother; you won't be sorry -- and you might want to keep it handy for Halloween.


Halloween, now there's a good idea.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...Any idea how you tore it?



Not a clue.  The most likely explanation is that there was not single catastrophic event that caused it to go from fine to torn.  More likely the result of 'wear and tear' over time with some mundane event making the final tear.

It doesn't hep that I'm right-handed.  After surgery I will have mobility from the elbow down.  No upper arm/shoulder movement allowed except for PT a month after surgery.  I'll basically have my upper arm strapped to my side.   That should make for some interesting daily challenges.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Not a clue.  The most likely explanation is that there was not single catastrophic event that caused it to go from fine to torn.  More likely the result of 'wear and tear' over time with some mundane event making the final tear.
> 
> It doesn't hep that I'm right-handed.  After surgery I will have mobility from the elbow down.  No upper arm/shoulder movement allowed except for PT a month after surgery.  I'll basically have my upper arm strapped to my side.   That should make for some interesting daily challenges.



Good thing the next Olympics is 3 years away.  We were hoping you would lead Team USA in the Kitchenaid Toilet Toss.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Good thing the next Olympics is 3 years away.  We were hoping you would lead Team USA in the Kitchenaid Toilet Toss.


 

You guys are never going to let him forget that.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Good thing the next Olympics is 3 years away.  We were hoping you would lead Team USA in the Kitchenaid Toilet Toss.





taxlady said:


> You guys are never going to let him forget that.




I'm not likely to forget it.  Everytime I take out the KA, there is a big scar along the top to remind me.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am heading out soon to buy some fresh strawberries to make a Strawberry Cake today 

Also have a few things I need to do whilst out and about


----------



## babetoo

not getting much done, way to hot. even with the a.c. on


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Leaving soon to see the ortho Dr. to find out what the MRI told him and to find out what's in store for me.  I looked at the MRI images and while it's cool to look at, it all meant nothing to me.  I guess I defer to the Dr.'s diagnosis and course of treatment.



You get showed your MRI's and I have to fight to see my mammograms... asked the tech if she saw the ones from last year, she said, "No!"  "Well, I did and I will know if there is something different."  Heh, no change!

I see reading farther down you will be having surgery, rooting for you and tossing all kinds of good thoughts your way.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> Halloween, now there's a good idea.



If I wear it for Halloween no kids will trick-or-treat here. Oh wait, they don't anyway!  We used to get quite a few, but now they all go where the houses are closer together. Kids seem to be lazy and greedy at Halloween around here.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You get showed your MRI's and I have to fight to see my mammograms... asked the tech if she saw the ones from last year, she said, "No!"  "Well, I did and I will know if there is something different."  Heh, no change!...




Why so secretive??


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Why so secretive??



New tech...hadn't met me yet.  I think it's because she saw my prosthetic in the monitor and didn't want to have to try to explain what she didn't understand to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rejoicing!  Going electronic didn't blow up the facility and horseshoes did not fall from the sky.  We survived going live!


----------



## Addie

I was supposed to go to Winthrop today for a BP workup. Instead I had the Mother of all migraine headaches. It started yesterday and just got worse through the night. I finally was able to fall asleep for a good deep nap and it broke. So I will try again for Winthrop tomorrow. 

Kylie, I saw a show on Nature tonight about the kangeroo problem in Canberra. And I thought we were bad with the occassional moose wandering into town.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I was supposed to go to Winthrop today for a BP workup. Instead I had the Mother of all migraine headaches. It started yesterday and just got worse through the night. I finally was able to fall asleep for a good deep nap and it broke. So I will try again for Winthrop tomorrow.
> 
> Kylie, I saw a show on Nature tonight about the kangeroo problem in Canberra. And I thought we were bad with the occassional moose wandering into town.



I have bloodwork in the morning...for the cardiologist...if they hadn't called me today I would have missed the appointment, forgot all about it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Rejoicing!  Going electronic didn't blow up the facility and horseshoes did not fall from the sky.  We survived going live!



Much rejoicing!!!  Yay!!!!


----------



## Addie

Now every morning at seven a.m. if I am up I watch Big Cat Diaries. I have gotten to know all the names of the different cats, which cub belongs to which mother, etc. I tell my son this. He give me a  look. Then we get to talking about Murder She Wrote. I tell him I prefer the stories that take place in Cabot Cove. I know all the women in the beauty parlor, the Mayor, etc. He then gives me a  look. It seems after further conversation, that I know more about the residents in a fictional town and animals on a Reserve in Africa than I do my own neighbors in the building. I think I need to get out more. I also think my son is making fun of me. Is old age starting to set in?


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, I saw a show on Nature tonight about the kangeroo problem in Canberra. And I thought we were bad with the occassional moose wandering into town.



I have not heard anything about this Addie...I will have to check out the news online and see what I can find


----------



## Alix

Andy, I'm glad you have a potential "fix" for the shoulder issue, but it sucks that you have to have surgery. I had "micro tears" down one side of my spine that all connected up to make one BIG tear and cause me horrifying pain a long time ago. Its sure no fun, especially when you don't have anything in your life you can adjust to make sure it doesn't happen again. 

Planning my day here. I'm off now for holidays and today is shopping/laundry/packing day. Costco run, regular grocery run, vacuum out van, pack dry goods in boxes, find the cooler to pack in the AM, write a "pet care" list for MIL who is staying with the pets, make sure there are clean sheets on the guest bed, and do laundry in between all those chores. 

Oh, did I mention the hoards of people who will descend upon the house today? The girls are popular and will be saying good bye to all their buddies who will have to do without them for a week or so.


----------



## taxlady

Have a great trip Alix.


----------



## Alix

Thanks Taxlady, I will!

(Notice me procrastinating here...still online when I have so much to do!)


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, Alix.  Where are you guys going???


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Andy, I'm glad you have a potential "fix" for the shoulder issue, but it sucks that you have to have surgery. I had "micro tears" down one side of my spine that all connected up to make one BIG tear and cause me horrifying pain a long time ago. Its sure no fun, especially when you don't have anything in your life you can adjust to make sure it doesn't happen again.
> 
> Planning my day here. I'm off now for holidays and today is shopping/laundry/packing day. Costco run, regular grocery run, vacuum out van, pack dry goods in boxes, find the cooler to pack in the AM, write a "pet care" list for MIL who is staying with the pets, make sure there are clean sheets on the guest bed, and do laundry in between all those chores.
> 
> Oh, did I mention the hoards of people who will descend upon the house today? The girls are popular and will be saying good bye to all their buddies who will have to do without them for a week or so.


 
I remember days like that. Now it can take me as long as an hour to do just one chore. Have a fun time.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Alix.  Where are you guys going???



Going up to Panorama, BC. Near Invermere. My sister has a couple of condos there and we find it a perfect summer break. Lots to do if you want to DO, and lovely pools and quiet if you don't.

Done the Costco run, laundry nearly done, dry goods are halfway packed. I still need to do a run to Safeway, but I might just do a bunch of that shopping when we get to Invermere tomorrow. 

Taking a little break with a cuppa and a piece of Bugs chocolate crack. Sooooo gooooood!


----------



## Andy M.

Enjoy your holiday and relax.


----------



## Alix

I will! Thanks Andy.


----------



## taxlady

I'm watching the dishwasher repair guy. We were planning on leaving at 17h, to visit friends. I don't know if he will be done. It doesn't seem to be doing its trick for him. It's trick is piddling on the floor.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm watching the dishwasher repair guy. We were planning on leaving at 17h, to visit friends. I don't know if he will be done. It doesn't seem to be doing its trick for him. It's trick is piddling on the floor.


He changed the gasket on the door. The old gasket did look squashed awfully thin in places. Well, it is an ~11 year old dishwasher and it was the original gasket.

I'm eating out tonight, so it will get tested tomorrow.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm watching the dishwasher repair guy. We were planning on leaving at 17h, to visit friends. I don't know if he will be done. It doesn't seem to be doing its trick for him. It's trick is piddling on the floor.


Just be glad it was the dishwasher piddling and not a Saint Bernard!Saints, fwiw, have very large bladders and piddle large puddles.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm watching the dishwasher repair guy. We were planning on leaving at 17h, to visit friends. I don't know if he will be done. It doesn't seem to be doing its trick for him. It's trick is piddling on the floor.


 
Boy you sure know how to have fun. Are you sure this much excitement isn't too much for you?


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got up, bit of a sleep in today 

Alix, have a lovely time away...it sounds brilliant!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Boy you sure know how to have fun. Are you sure this much excitement isn't too much for you?


It probably isn't as much excitement as watching the frost form on the windows in the winter. You gotta make your  own fun sometimes. If it is construction holidays, there isn't a lot to do on the Island right about now. I'd say TL's done well to find something so exciting to do on a Friday afternoon when everyone else is well on the way to the cottage. For all we know, the dw repairman was a hottie .


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just been over to mums to drop off our older TV for here to have and set it up in her bedroom for her 

Also had a cup of coffee and took her some of the Strawberry Cake I made yesterday


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Kylie.   I'm sure mum really appreciates that. 

------

I just got the kitchen all cleaned up and am going to lay down on the couch and find a movie.  It's only just a few minutes before 9PM but I'm tired...nighty all, see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We have just been over to mums to drop off our older TV for here to have and set it up in her bedroom for her
> 
> Also had a cup of coffee and took her some of the Strawberry Cake I made yesterday


 
You are a good daughter.


----------



## LPBeier

I am about to have some vanilla ice cream with either chocolate sauce or fresh blueberries.  The berries are healthier and the chocolate could give me a migraine.  Nah, there's always Tylenol, right?  

Chocolate it is!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Cheryl and Addie 

I really love my mum and we always try to help her in anyway we can and do nice things for her


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I am about to have some vanilla ice cream with either chocolate sauce or fresh blueberries.  The berries are healthier and the chocolate could give me a migraine.  Nah, there's always Tylenol, right?
> 
> Chocolate it is!



Blueberries are about the only thing that can trump chocolate for me!  
Hope the ice-cream was good. I had ice-cream at Culvers last night (actually they say it is custard).


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thanks Cheryl and Addie
> 
> I really love my mum and we always try to help her in anyway we can and do nice things for her



Treasure your moments with Mum. I bet she really loves you too!   You are a great daughter!


----------



## Addie

Kylie one of the main things I have taught my children and others around me is, "You don't want to live with the 'ifonlies'. If only I had... You get the message. As a result I have some truly wonderful children. 

My oldest son stops in every day to make sure I am all right. My youngest son lives too far away in case of an emergency. He is a Physician Assistant and is my medical proxy. If there is a serious medical question, my oldest son calls him immediately. My daughter has her own problems. Even though she only lives about 45 seconds away, she takes care of her husband and is trying to get her daughter through college. He husband is a cancer survivor. But the chemo treatment was extremely aggressive and left him in not such good shape. Son #2 lives about 20 minutes away. But he does stop in at least once a month and calls several times. So I am well looked after without having my independence compomised. And that is the important thing. Elderly folks are afraid of losing their independence. So as she gets older always try to help her maintain that independence. My daughter bought me a lightweight wheelchair that we take on weekends to go shopping. I cannot walk around a store. But I can wheel around and still go shopping. My oldest son takes me grocery shopping every month. He brings my bags into my apartment and puts all the groceries away. And he makes sure the items I use most are in reaching distance. I am only 4'8" tall. It is the little things they do that help me stay independent. My mind is still sharp and they know it. Hopefully it will stay that way. So make sure you don't live with the "ifonlies" later on in life when it is too late to make ammends. I am sure your visits are very important to your mother. Call her if you can't get to see her. Let her know you are thinking of her. You don't need a reason to think.


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready to kick back for a little while after our lunch.

It seems as though I get tired more easily since my hand surgery.  I suppose that's because everything takes lot longer to do, I'm using less often used muscles more and/or in different ways and also because my left hand is in as bad a state as my right one was before the surgery.

A new cast was put on after the stitches were removed on Thursday and it was way farther up my forearm than the original one.  This posed a myriad of problems and the area above the cast was becoming terribly bruised.

Glenn came to my rescue a little while ago with some of his auto body tools when he cut about a 2-inch cuff off the top.  Hooray!  I can now touch my face.  I couldn't get my hand even a foot away before he did his little "chop-chop" trick.  I'm a happy camper.

So, now that that little hiccup has been handled I'm going to lean back on the sofa, turn on my latest audio book and let the narrator take me away.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to kick back for a little while after our lunch.
> 
> It seems as though I get tired more easily since my hand surgery. I suppose that's because everything takes lot longer to do, I'm using less often used muscles more and/or in different ways and also because my left hand is in as bad a state as my right one was before the surgery.
> 
> A new cast was put on after the stitches were removed on Thursday and it was way farther up my forearm than the original one. This posed a myriad of problems and the area above the cast was becoming terribly bruised.
> 
> Glenn came to my rescue a little while ago with some of his auto body tools when he cut about a 2-inch cuff off the top. Hooray! I can now touch my face. I couldn't get my hand even a foot away before he did his little "chop-chop" trick. I'm a happy camper.
> 
> So, now that that little hiccup has been handled I'm going to lean back on the sofa, turn on my latest audio book and let the narrator take me away.


 
Katie tiring easily after surgery is very common. In fact I would worry if that didn't happen. You will find that you hit that 3:00 o'clock wall every day. It is your body's way of telling you to slow down. Take a break. Even a nap. Listen to your body. Your body has been invaded. And it needs time to heal itself. Let it. I know only too well, after a plethera of surgeries, of what I say. You may never get a chance to rest this much again after you are all healed. Enjoy it. Let Glen take care of you. (It will make him fell manly!) You will be returning the favor soon enough. Find easy things you can do with one hand. Audio books are a great start. Good luck and here's hoping for a quick healiing.


----------



## Skittle68

I'm trying to decide what to eat before work. Really, I just want to take a nap. I got up super early today for some stupid reason...


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> I'm trying to decide what to eat before work. Really, I just want to take a nap. I got up super early today for some stupid reason...


 
Eat something high in  protein. It will help carry you through work.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> Eat something high in  protein. It will help carry you through work.



I had an ice cream sandwich lol. Might have to make an actual sandwich to eat on the way. Otherwise I'll never make it.


----------



## Skittle68

Anyone planning to watch the meteor shower tonight?


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> Anyone planning to watch the meteor shower tonight?


 
Didn't know there was one. Will have to watch our weather station and find out what sky it will be in.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

We are about to step out for a walk after the kitchen reforming noise ... By the latest Tuesday, it should be finished ... 

Have lovely wkend.
Margi.


----------



## Zhizara

Trying again with another pot of beans.  They're done, so now I'm just working on the seasonings.  I added 1/2# of sliced kielbasa and am waiting to see what that does as far as salt it concerned, then I'll add some kosher salt if necessary.

Herbs included were bay leaf, thyme, oregano and basil, plus a good dollop of margarine for the buttery flavor.


----------



## tinlizzie

Zhizara said:


> Trying again with another pot of beans. They're done, so now I'm just working on the seasonings. I added 1/2# of sliced kielbasa and am waiting to see what that does as far as salt it concerned, then I'll add some kosher salt if necessary.
> 
> Herbs included were bay leaf, thyme, oregano and basil, plus a good dollop of margarine for the buttery flavor.


 
Sounds like you can't go wrong with that mix.  Bet your kitchen smells really good.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, the Perseid meteor shower - it will be in the eastern sky, most visible during the wee hours before dawn.  I'll be watching.  We have no city lights out here to interfere with the dark sky, so should see some.    I might have to go to the end of the driveway and a couple houses down to get a good view away from the trees.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Yep, the Perseid meteor shower - it will be in the eastern sky, most visible during the wee hours before dawn. I'll be watching. We have no city lights out here to interfere with the dark sky, so should see some.  I might have to go to the end of the driveway and a couple houses down to get a good view away from the trees.


 
My eastern sky is right over the Atlantic Ocean. Just a block away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My eastern sky is dominated by mountains...


----------



## Cheryl J

Hopefully some of us here can see the meteor shower - sure wish I had a good camera lens.  Can't be sure I'm going to get up at 3AM to try to catch a glimpse, but I'll try.  lol


----------



## Addie

Three a.m.?  I'll have to think that one over. If I am up, I might. But that is not a good time to be out in this town. The bars have just emptied and all the drunks and nuts are on the loose. And this is Saturday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to be out, seeing if the Perseids are high enough for me to see, anyway.  I love this stuff, I do know my camera will not take adequate pictures.


----------



## Cheryl J

I wouldn't either Addie, if there were bars around here and if this wasn't such a safe and quiet neighborhood.  Last year I got up at 3AM to check out the meteor shower and there were a few longtime neighbors sitting in their lawn chairs in their front yards, watching as well.    

Fiona, I love this stuff, too.  I was out watching the sky every evening recently when the Venus/Jupiter alignment was goin' on.  And Mars was so bright and red - it was pretty cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I wouldn't either Addie, if there were bars around here and if this wasn't such a safe and quiet neighborhood.  Last year I got up at 3AM to check out the meteor shower and there were a few longtime neighbors sitting in their lawn chairs in their front yards, watching as well.
> 
> Fiona, I love this stuff, too.  I was out watching the sky every evening recently when the Venus/Jupiter alignment was goin' on.  And Mars was so bright and red - it was pretty cool.



When I worked nights I used to take the telescope to work and we'd set it up in the courtyard for interested patients.  That was fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

Now that would be awesome, Fiona!  I would love to have a telescope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Now that would be awesome, Fiona!  I would love to have a telescope.



Then you should get one, Cheryl.  There are some reasonably priced ones.  I grew up goping to the planetarium and hanging out with Dad and the telescope.  And then it was a microscope, etc, etc,...


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from vacation today. We made it through disney & all the theme parks & universal studios too. It was great fun. My knees held up pretty good. It is great to be home. Got a call when we were gone the freezer at work crashed & we lost about $500. worth of inventory.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Hopefully some of us here can see the meteor shower - sure wish I had a good camera lens.  Can't be sure I'm going to get up at 3AM to try to catch a glimpse, but I'll try.  lol


I doubt I will be able to see it tonight (this is a multi-night event, isn't it?). It's raining and when it's clear I can see a dozen stars.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> We just got home from vacation today. We made it through disney & all the theme parks & universal studios too. It was great fun. My knees held up pretty good. It is great to be home. Got a call when we were gone the freezer at work crashed & we lost about $500. worth of inventory.



Great to see you back SB, I have missed you 

Sounds like you had a wonderful time away..Disneyland sounds great as does US 

Not so good about the freezer though


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I doubt I will be able to see it tonight (this is a multi-night event, isn't it?). It's raining and when it's clear I can see a dozen stars.


 
Hi taxlady.  Yes, it's supposed to be a couple of nights.  It's starting to get cloudy here tonight, darn it - we're hoping for rain but still would like it to be clear just for this one night  Can't have everything, I guess!  lol

Simonbaker, oh my gosh, so sorry to hear of your frozen foods loss!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Then you should get one, Cheryl. There are some reasonably priced ones. I grew up goping to the planetarium and hanging out with Dad and the telescope. And then it was a microscope, etc, etc,...


 
I really should, Fiona.  Sounds like something I should get my brother to help me search out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I really should, Fiona.  Sounds like something I should get my brother to help me search out.



Be a nice little hobby for you on nice nights.  I enjoy it, relaxing and aside from being able to aim the scope it's a hobby that asks nothing of you.  Any further inquiry is from _your_ mind, not something that has to be chased or mastered.


----------



## LPBeier

I made 16 dozen meatballs tonight and 2 kg of cooked ground beef.  It is all for the youth conference.  I still have to make another 16 dozen or so to make for sweet and sour.  My neighbour is helping me so it goes much faster.  The first batch are for stroganoff - they will be served the same night with egg noodles and rice.  

My back/side was through the roof with pain the last two days and the only position that I can maintain for any time is walking so I was doing a lot of moving while we were doing the meatballs.  Just hope this is gone by Monday, though I don't sit down much during the week anyway - except when my crew makes me! They are pretty strict that way.  I even have a special chair with my obus form on it!


----------



## Addie

Maybe you should bring your crew home with you. At least you listen to them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the meteor shower...not much happening, yet.  I was falling asleep so I came inside for a while.  Shrek is still out there, I'm going to take a nap and set the alarm for 2:30 am.


----------



## Addie

I am going to bed at 2 a.m. I can't wait for the show.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I worked nights I used to take the telescope to work and we'd set it up in the courtyard for interested patients.  That was fun.



That does sound like fun, we are interested in this stuff too


----------



## Cheryl J

It's about 4:40AM here, I just came in from outside.  What a beautiful night out, lots and lots of stars.  I was out there about a half hour and saw maybe a half dozen meteorites - pretty cool.  Wow, those things are fast.  Just a split second flash.  

Going to get a bowl of cereal and watch TV for a while until I fall back asleep.  Hopefully I can sleep in till about 8.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Maybe you should bring your crew home with you. At least you listen to them.


I listen to all of you!  Honest I do!  And, I DID get my neighbour to help with the meatballs and DH with the shopping (after giving away 2/3 of the list to others to do and only keeping the items I need to buy myself).

But thanks, Addie, it's nice to know you care.


----------



## Alix

Sitting here looking at the mountains, drinking coffee and soaking in the peace.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Sitting here looking at the mountains, drinking coffee and soaking in the peace.



Where are you, Alix? Banff? Jasper?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Sitting here looking at the mountains, drinking coffee and soaking in the peace.


Sounds good.


----------



## CWS4322

Cheryl J said:


> It's about 4:40AM here, I just came in from outside.  What a beautiful night out, lots and lots of stars.  I was out there about a half hour and saw maybe a half dozen meteorites - pretty cool.  Wow, those things are fast.  Just a split second flash.
> 
> Going to get a bowl of cereal and watch TV for a while until I fall back asleep.  Hopefully I can sleep in till about 8.


+1 
I too watched for awhile. Amazing.


----------



## Hoot

Dag nab it!!
I forgot all about that meteor shower...I was up around 2:00 am to let the dogs out.
Shucks!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm getting ready to go to the farm tonight after I lock down the chickens. To get ready, I have to:

1. Finish processing the veggies I brought home Thursday.
2. Clean the fridge downstairs and the one upstairs.
3. Do the floors.
4. Put away laundry.
5. Bath Pebbles.
6. Load the food hoppers for the chickens.
7. Refresh waters.
8. Empty the car of the stuff I left in there Thursday.
9. Pick up ZaZa.
10. Clean the bathroom.
11. Take out the garbage.

Oh, and a friend is coming for tea. 

Busy day. But, while the Roomba was vacuuming, I loaded the dishwasher, washed the dishes that didn't fit, seasoned a CI pan, and cleaned the oven. Now to clean the bathroom and then steam-clean the floors. I might get out of here by 8:00 p.m. 

Oh-lock computer in closet so I don't get distracted (or is that hijacked if the Mother Ship is hovering overhead)?


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I listen to all of you! Honest I do! And, I DID get my neighbour to help with the meatballs and DH with the shopping (after giving away 2/3 of the list to others to do and only keeping the items I need to buy myself).
> 
> But thanks, Addie, it's nice to know you care.


 
Two things in this world upset me. Children in need and folks in pain. Twoi things that have an easy fix. We have plenty of food in this nation and all different medications for pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm getting ready to go to the farm tonight after I lock down the chickens. To get ready, I have to:
> 
> 1. Finish processing the veggies I brought home Thursday.
> 2. Clean the fridge downstairs and the one upstairs.
> 3. Do the floors.
> 4. Put away laundry.
> 5. Bath Pebbles.
> 6. Load the food hoppers for the chickens.
> 7. Refresh waters.
> 8. Empty the car of the stuff I left in there Thursday.
> 9. Pick up ZaZa.
> 10. Clean the bathroom.
> 11. Take out the garbage.
> 
> Oh, and a friend is coming for tea.
> 
> Busy day. But, while the Roomba was vacuuming, I loaded the dishwasher, washed the dishes that didn't fit, seasoned a CI pan, and cleaned the oven. Now to clean the bathroom and then steam-clean the floors. I might get out of here by 8:00 p.m.
> 
> Oh-lock computer in closet so I don't get distracted (or is that hijacked if the Mother Ship is hovering overhead)?



I think the most important part is locking up the computer...


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I have 2 MS jobs to go and do and also I am looking for a spot light lamp to do my cross stitch by...will go to a few shops looking for a nice one after I finish work 

Hope everyone is having a lovely night/day


----------



## Addie

I am doing laundry. And I haven't even folded last weeks yet. That migraine knocked out all my energy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Delaying going off to do laundry...If I don't I will have to go to work nekkid.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Delaying going off to do laundry...If I don't I will have to go to work nekkid.


 
But think of what it would do for the male patients.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> But think of what it would do for the male patients.



I think I'm slowing down and can't stay out in front of them anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie, ya beat me to it!    PF, just wear your rollerblades!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Two things in this world upset me. Children in need and folks in pain. Twoi things that have an easy fix. We have plenty of food in this nation and all different medications for pain.



Unfortunately, my pain can't all be controlled with medication.  I am already on a big mix of things just to "maintain" it.  But my back, knee, fingers and other areas are in constant chronic pain.  I went to a pain management program and it has helped a lot but this latest pain on my left side seems to not respond to anything and the only time I feel relief is when I am walking - seriously.  So, this week will allow for a lot of that.  I see my specialist in two weeks and hopefully will find some answers.  I am hoping the answer isn't a hip replacement.  One titanium joint is enough


----------



## justplainbill

Checking battery condition and replacement availability for APC UPS RS 100.  Current input voltage (normally 120) is currently 116VAC.  Went below 88VAC on 2 August.


----------



## Cheryl J

Laundry here, too. Not as interesting as nekkid with roller blades, though. 

LP, sure hope you find the answers you need, without surgery. Glad walking helps you. I sure do need to do more of that come this fall when it cools off a bit.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> Laundry here, too. Not as interesting as nekkid with roller blades, though.
> 
> LP, sure hope you find the answers you need, without surgery. Glad walking helps you. I sure do need to do more of that come this fall when it cools off a bit.



Thanks, Cheryl. 

I have to say that laundry is on my list today, as is supper for DH and I, and making a cake for a young lady who is very special to me.  Making red velvet only it will actually be "purple velvet" as it is her favourite colour!


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww.  Sounds nice, LP.  That's one lucky little lady there.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Unfortunately, my pain can't all be controlled with medication. I am already on a big mix of things just to "maintain" it. But my back, knee, fingers and other areas are in constant chronic pain. I went to a pain management program and it has helped a lot but this latest pain on my left side seems to not respond to anything and the only time I feel relief is when I am walking - seriously. So, this week will allow for a lot of that. I see my specialist in two weeks and hopefully will find some answers. I am hoping the answer isn't a hip replacement. One titanium joint is enough


 
Ta Da! The Rebirth of the Bionic Woman!!!


----------



## Rocklobster

Just finished listening to my son's new song playing on the radio. Quite exciting!!!


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> Just finished listening to my son's new song playing on the radio. Quite exciting!!!


+1 Title and station?


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Just finished listening to my son's new song playing on the radio. Quite exciting!!!


 
Wow! What a proud moment for you. Looks like you are going to have a golden old age and be supported in the style you want. Good luck and best wishes of success to your son.


----------



## Rocklobster

CWS4322 said:


> +1 Title and station?


88.5 Live Ottawa. ilvekyo - judge by ilvekyo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Rocklobster

Addie said:


> Wow! What a proud moment for you. Looks like you are going to have a golden old age and be supported in the style you want. Good luck and best wishes of success to your son.


Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> 88.5 Live Ottawa. ilvekyo - judge by ilvekyo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free




Sounds good Rock!  Cheers for them!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow!!  Just listened to it - a couple of times!  Loved it!


----------



## taxlady

Rocklobster said:


> Just finished listening to my son's new song playing on the radio. Quite exciting!!!


w00t!


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> 88.5 Live Ottawa. ilvekyo - judge by ilvekyo on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


Hey Rock, that is pretty good!  I wonder if they are playing it here out west!

I remember hearing my BIL on the radio for the first time.  It is such a great feeling that you know them and know what the have gone through to get to this point.  

I hope this is just the beginning for them, Rock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ordering stuff from Chefscatalog.com


----------



## Kylie1969

I found a great little spot light lamp to do my cross stitch by today.

Tonight we went for a nice walk after tea

Now relaxing with cuppas and biscuits ready to go in the lounge room and watch some Masterchef


----------



## CWS4322

I'm loading the car and heading for the farm. Didn't make it last night. Today is a gathering day at the garden, combined with a quick jaunt across the border to stock up on some things from the US.


----------



## LPBeier

I am off for Day One of coordinating the kitchen to feed 40 - 50 young people during their service conference.  My pain is up, but I have packed my cane, obus form, medications (I even put "remind Laurie to take her medication" in the schedule ) and all the instructions to make my load easy.  I am really looking forward to being there - even if that is all I end up doing.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

The Construction Workers are truly great, and they clean up. None the less, a reforming of a kitch and electrical system throughout is a bit of a messy business. I need a vacation as in an Island with turquoise aqua crystal waters and Hotel Spa ... 

This is what we are both have been doing ...

Have nice August. 
Margi.


----------



## Andy M.

Started the day with a fasting visit to the phlebotomist followed by a Sausage McMuffin of my own creation for breakfast.  Then had an impromptu meeting with the property manager for our condo association regarding the replacement of our mail house building that was hit by a car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to do the laundry I never got done yesterday.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm loading the car and heading for the farm. Didn't make it last night. Today is a gathering day at the garden, combined with a quick jaunt across the border to stock up on some things from the US.


 
Aha!! So you and 'the girls' are smuggling contraband across the border, huh? The Chief Inspector will want to talk to you. In the meantime we have a nice little room for you to wait in. Take her to the dungeon!!


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am off to look for some frames...it is time to get some glasses. I will pick out the frames and then book in for an eye test and select which lenses.

I am fine for seeing everything except really small print...I am long sighted and am just lately having trouble seeing really small writing, so I may as well get some glasses for the smaller stuff and have less strain


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> This morning I am off to look for some frames...it is time to get some glasses. I will pick out the frames and then book in for an eye test and select which lenses.
> 
> I am fine for seeing everything except really small print...I am long sighted and am just lately having trouble seeing really small writing, so I may as well get some glasses for the smaller stuff and have less strain


 
Kylie, remember when picking out a frame, that glasses are jewelry for your face. You wouldn't pick out a garish piece of jewelry to be worn on your finest silk blouse. Your face is more valuable that that silk blouse. You don't have to go with today's styles if it doesn't look good on you. If they don't look good on you, or are uncomfortable, you are likely to not use them as often as necessary. You won't want to be seen in them. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Addie 

It will probably take me forever to select a pair as there are so many to choose from and this is all so new to me really

I know I definitely want a black pair as although I like all the bright pinks and purples, it will not go with all your clothes, so it is best to stick to a neutral colour that will blend with everything and I just like the look of black frames too


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Addie
> 
> It will probably take me forever to select a pair as there are so many to choose from and this is all so new to me really
> 
> I know I definitely want a black pair as although I like all the bright pinks and purples, it will not go with all your clothes, so it is best to stick to a neutral colour that will blend with everything and I just like the look of black frames too


 
Don't forget to take a look at half frames. They are very light and you can't even feel them when you are wearing them.


----------



## Addie

I had to run to the store around 4 p.m. I am only two streets behind the main street that runs the length of Eastie. A man was crossing Bennington Street. It has four lanes with a median strip down the middle. He had his cell phone to his ear and his head down. A large limo van was traveling at a reduced speed and couldn't stop in time. The pedestrian was almost to the milddle of the street. The van hit him with such force that he went flying back onto the sidewalk. There were pools of blood on the sidewalk and in the gutter. He was alive when the ambulance took him. Traffic was a mess. They had to divert it to Saratoga Street. Now that street is very narrow and buses were coming down it. What a traffic mess.

Of course the blame will go to the driver and his insurance premium will go sky high for the next seven years. I think the pedestrian should have to pay the premium. My sympathies are with the driver.

Oh, because of the traffic jam all this caused, there was another fender bender.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I had to run to the store around 4 p.m. I am only two streets behind the main street that runs the length of Eastie. A man was crossing Bennington Street. It has four lanes with a median strip down the middle. He had his cell phone to his ear and his head down. A large limo van was traveling at a reduced speed and couldn't stop in time. The pedestrian was almost to the milddle of the street. The van hit him with such force that he went flying back onto the sidewalk. There were pools of blood on the sidewalk and in the gutter. He was alive when the ambulance took him. Traffic was a mess. They had to divert it to Saratoga Street. Now that street is very narrow and buses were coming down it. What a traffic mess.
> 
> Of course the blame will go to the driver and his insurance premium will go sky high for the next seven years. I think the pedestrian should have to pay the premium. My sympathies are with the driver.
> 
> Oh, because of the traffic jam all this caused, there was another fender bender.


Was the pedestrian crossing on the red? Was he crossing at a pedestrian crossing? At the corner?

As a driver, without more info, it sounds like the limo driver's fault to me.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Addie
> 
> It will probably take me forever to select a pair as there are so many to choose from and this is all so new to me really
> 
> I know I definitely want a black pair as although I like all the bright pinks and purples, it will not go with all your clothes, so it is best to stick to a neutral colour that will blend with everything and I just like the look of black frames too


Ask the optometrist for your pupilary distance. He/she might not give it to you, but it's worth asking.

You can buy more glasses, cheap, online once you have your prescription. I bought two pairs of glasses with bifocals that cost me a total of less than Cdn $85, including shipping! The pair of reading glasses I bought at the optometrist cost over Cdn $500.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie, hope you find the frames you like...maybe you should splurge and get one just black, and another a fun color that you like.  

As for me, I'm watching the rain coming down and listening to lightening - power is intermittently going out and satellite is sketchy.  Might be an early bedtime night here. lol


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Was the pedestrian crossing on the red? Was he crossing at a pedestrian crossing? At the corner?
> 
> As a driver, without more info, it sounds like the limo driver's fault to me.


 
Where the accident happened there is no crosswalk or lights. It is where traffic from the airport, the tunnel from in town and local traffic converge. Anyone who lives in the neighborhood knows when rush hour traffic happens and knows better than to try to cross the street in that area. His head was down and he just stepped off the curb without looking either way talking on his cell phone. There were some of the neighborhood elderly folks sitting outside at the time and saw the whole thing. One woman was so upset at what she saw, she couldn't stop crying. The police couldn't even interview her. 

It is a common practice here that if you don't have AC, you take your folding beach chair and sit outside on the sidewalk with your neighbors. So they were right there and saw the whole thing. Rush hour traffic starts here around 3:30 p.m. The sun is just starting to go down and when going south, can be blinding. That may have been a factor. The street runs north/south. the accident happened on the south side of the street. But like my son says, in this state you should have your vehicle under your control at all times. It was definitely the pedestrian's fault. But the driver will get all the blame. It will go on his driving record, but I doubt if the police will process it for any court action. That is very typical here.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Where the accident happened there is no crosswalk or lights. It is where traffic from the airport, the tunnel from in town and local traffic converge. Anyone who lives in the neighborhood knows when rush hour traffic happens and knows better than to try to cross the street in that area. His head was down and he just stepped off the curb without looking either way talking on his cell phone. There were some of the neighborhood elderly folks sitting outside at the time and saw the whole thing. One woman was so upset at what she saw, she couldn't stop crying. The police couldn't even interview her.
> 
> It is a common practice here that if you don't have AC, you take your folding beach chair and sit outside on the sidewalk with your neighbors. So they were right there and saw the whole thing. Rush hour traffic starts here around 3:30 p.m. The sun is just starting to go down and when going south, can be blinding. That may have been a factor. The street runs north/south. the accident happened on the south side of the street. But like my son says, in this state you should have your vehicle under your control at all times. It was definitely the pedestrian's fault. But the driver will get all the blame. It will go on his driving record, but I doubt if the police will process it for any court action. That is very typical here.


So, the pedestrian was crossing where he shouldn't have crossed. Where no one would expect a pedestrian?

You wrote, "The pedestrian was almost to the milddle of the street." To me, that means that the limo should have been able to see him in time to stop or swerve. I agree with your son, you should have your vehicle under your control at all times. You shouldn't be driving faster than you can stop in the distance you can see. I agree the pedestrian was behaving stupidly, but it still sounds like the driver's fault to me.

A friend of mine's son rear-ended someone. She said the other driver stopped too fast. No, there is no such thing. You shouldn't be following so closely that you can't stop when the guy in front of you slams on the brakes.


----------



## buckytom

the driver's insurance company will work something out with the victim's insurance for a divided settlement since they both could be blamed for the fault.

then they"ll charge the driver more for insurance, and raise overall rates for personal medical insurance for everyone to make up the loss. 

insurance companies only make money, never lose any.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Ask the optometrist for your pupilary distance. He/she might not give it to you, but it's worth asking.
> 
> You can buy more glasses, cheap, online once you have your prescription. I bought two pairs of glasses with bifocals that cost me a total of less than Cdn $85, including shipping! The pair of reading glasses I bought at the optometrist cost over Cdn $500.



That is a great idea, thanks Taxy 

Once I have my script next Monday, I will look into that


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Kylie, hope you find the frames you like...maybe you should splurge and get one just black, and another a fun color that you like.



Thanks Cheryl 

I did manage to find 2 pairs I really like at Specsavers 

You can get 2 pairs of designers glasses for $199.00...that is pretty good...they come with the single lens too 

Both are black, I just think black suits with my dark brown hair


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That is a great idea, thanks Taxy
> 
> Once I have my script next Monday, I will look into that


 
Make sure she writes ALL the information on your script and that all the writing is legible before you leave the office. 

Going online to look at frames is a great idea. There are several sites. Since glasses are considered a medical device, you may have to restrict your sites to Australia. Shipping them between countries involves customs. And that is a pain in the butt big time. Just sending a thick letter to Canada from the States can bring on all sorts of headaches. And remember, *you don't have to *buy your glasses from your optometrist. You can take your script anywhere you want. Even ordering them on line. Optometrists make their money on selling the glasses. Not on eye exams. So the markup is fairly high. 

I have been wearing glasses for 65 years. So I have gone through buying glasses and all the problems that go with getting a good fit and what I want.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Addie 

Wow 65 years of wearing glasses...do you wear them just for reading Addie?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Addie
> 
> Wow 65 years of wearing glasses...do you wear them just for reading Addie?


 
No. I have infinity lenses for one pair. That is to see far off. And then I have bifocals for the computer and reading. My infinity lens are Transitional lenses. They turn into sunglasses whenever I step outside. Even though my medical plan pays for my glasses, it costs me an additional $60 to have the Transitional lens. I love them. I just can't imagaine not having them. I am totally unaware of when they darken and then when they turn back into regular lens. 

I use my reading glasses for the computer, but if I am reading or doing my sewing, I don't use them at all. It is just easier to work without them. Drives folks crazy when they watch me. I am doing some very fine stitches right now on a piece of embroidery. If I had my glasses on, I couldn't do the work. My right lens on my infinity lens is like a Coke bottle. I wonder if I would get back a nickel if I turned them in? My left eye is my lazy eye. I don't use it at all. In fact I have always seen better if I just close it if I want to see something clearer. 

Right now I am waiting for my catarac surgery. Twice I have gone, and twice I ended up in the ER instead of surgery. They say the third time is a charm. I hope so.


----------



## Kylie1969

How long have you had to wait for your cataract surgery? It sounds like you have had a few issues with it all


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> How long have you had to wait for your cataract surgery? It sounds like you have had a few issues with it all


 
Since March. I have some heart related problems and they have to make sure my heart can stand the surgery. But I should hear at the end of this month about the next attempt. I think we have all the problems worked out. the last time I had a blood pressure problem. I have lost a lot of weight and was being over medicated for it. As a result, I had a BP crash when I went in for the preop workup. They have changed the dosage and Friday I went in for some tests for my BP. I passed them all with flying colors. So now it looks like a go. I am just waiting to hear from the surgeon as to when she can fit me on her schedule AGAIN!


----------



## Skittle68

buckytom said:
			
		

> the driver's insurance company will work something out with the victim's insurance for a divided settlement since they both could be blamed for the fault.
> 
> then they"ll charge the driver more for insurance, and raise overall rates for personal medical insurance for everyone to make up the loss.
> 
> insurance companies only make money, never lose any.



I recently thought, "Instead of having phone insurance, I should be putting the money in a piggy bank." I could easily buy a new phone or two with the money I would have. And all the money I've paid into car insurance and never had to use would buy me a pretty decent car. Too bad that's not optional...


----------



## taxlady

Skittle68 said:


> I recently thought, "Instead of having phone insurance, I should be putting the money in a piggy bank." I could easily buy a new phone or two with the money I would have. And all the money I've paid into car insurance and never had to use would buy me a pretty decent car. Too bad that's not optional...


I don't know what the law is where you live. Here, in Quebec, we have "no fault" insurance and must carry liability insurance, but we are not obliged to have "two way" insurance. If I don't want to pay to insure my car, I don't have to do so. I can buy cheaper "one way" insurance that just covers my liability.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had tea and now relaxing at the pcs with a hot cuppa and some biscuits


----------



## Skittle68

taxlady said:
			
		

> I don't know what the law is where you live. Here, in Quebec, we have "no fault" insurance and must carry liability insurance, but we are not obliged to have "two way" insurance. If I don't want to pay to insure my car, I don't have to do so. I can buy cheaper "one way" insurance that just covers my liability.



It is the same here. My insurance is about $300 a year (I'm sure it was more when I was a teenager and my parents paid it), and I've been driving for 10 years and never used it. So, maybe I wouldn't be able to buy that nice of a car, but it would sure be a nice down payment lol.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

It is almost 18.00 hours or 6pm and we shall be setting off for the Port for a café and stroll ... There is a artisanal market with all sorts of goodies to browse and check out.

Have lovely evening.
Margi.


----------



## taxlady

Skittle68 said:


> It is the same here. My insurance is about $300 a year (I'm sure it was more when I was a teenager and my parents paid it), and I've been driving for 10 years and never used it. So, maybe I wouldn't be able to buy that nice of a car, but it would sure be a nice down payment lol.


I just remembered another way to save on car insurance. You can increase the deductible. A friend of mine put the money he saved by having a higher deductible into an account specifically for that. It took him about 7 years to save up the entire deductible, which he can use if he ever needs to pay the deductible.


----------



## Skittle68

taxlady said:
			
		

> I just remembered another way to save on car insurance. You can increase the deductible. A friend of mine put the money he saved by having a higher deductible into an account specifically for that. It took him about 7 years to save up the entire deductible, which he can use if he ever needs to pay the deductible.



Cool- I'll have to look into that!! I'm a very safe, aware driver. I don't get into fender benders (knock on wood) and I always follow traffic laws.


----------



## taxlady

Skittle68 said:


> Cool- I'll have to look into that!! I'm a very safe, aware driver. I don't get into fender benders (knock on wood) and I always follow traffic laws.


Again, I don't know how it works where you live, but here I only pay the deductible for repairs due to an accident if I was at fault. I still have to pay deductible on vandalism to my car.


----------



## taxlady

I'm replacing the screen in a screen door. It was torn to shreds by Shreddy, fighting with other cats through the screen.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bad Shreddy 

I have just had breakfast and made the bed...off to do the grocery shopping soon


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm replacing the screen in a screen door. It was torn to shreds by Shreddy, fighting with other cats through the screen.



His name suits him!


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm replacing the screen in a screen door. It was torn to shreds by Shreddy, fighting with other cats through the screen.


Mission accomplished. I only did the bottom section. Now it's up to Stirling to take off two patio doors, so I can put the screen door back.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> His name suits him!


When he was little, he used to shred any paper he found. A friend came up with the name Shrederik. We thought it fit perfectly. We had been trying out various names, but hadn't been able to find the right one.


----------



## babetoo

still working on the craft closet. donation of most . the rest in the trash. it is hard to let go of some it. but i am being ruthless. will be glad when done. 

and of course the rest of chores have to be done as well.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

I didn't do it. Nobody saw me. You can't prove a thing!


----------



## Cheryl J

lol, Sir Loin...  Taxlady, I was gonna say, Shreddy is the perfect name, haha!   

I've been trimming and re-potting houseplants.  Just doing a couple at a time, as it's still so blasted hot.  But needs to be done.  They are thanking me for it, I can tell....


----------



## taxlady

I convinced Stirling to try some kale chips. He hated them. He said they were the worst tasting food he had ever tried, worse than Brussels sprouts!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I convinced Stirling to try some kale chips. He hated them. He said they were the worst tasting food he had ever tried, worse than Brussels sprouts!



Hmm.  Been meaning to try them, but if they taste like Brussels sprouts, then fuggedaboudit.  Blech.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  Been meaning to try them, but if they taste like Brussels sprouts, then fuggedaboudit.  Blech.


I don't think they taste like Brussels sprouts, but Stirling thought they were *worse* than Bs.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I don't think they taste like Brussels sprouts, but Stirling thought they were worse than Bs.



Nothing much worse tasting than Bs, IMHO.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Nothing much worse tasting than Bs, IMHO.



Er...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Er...



Exactly!


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting in my computer chair trying hard to relax my muscles and to stay in this position.  My back is in horrid pain.  I have been taking it easy, taking my pills, and still this happens.  My awesome hubby is coming home 2 1/2 hours early from his shift....the shift supervisor (he was at the base when I called him) said if his wife is in that much pain he needs to be with me.

I am worried about quesadillas and meatballs for tomorrow and yet I have a great crew.  But that is me.  It has been rolling along just fine with me often in the background.  It should be fine now.

I don't know if I will be able to make it to the hospital but I also have no more T3's or stronger.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ow, Laurie! I'm sorry.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, sure hope you get some relief tonight.   You have an awesome hubby and his supervisor sounds really great, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looking at some pics of tonight's sunset.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Looking at some pics of tonight's sunset.



Breathtaking, Cheryl.

Oh, LP, sure hope you can get some relief soon!


----------



## taxlady

Gentle (((hugs))) Laurie. I'm sending some healing/soothing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Somebunny

Sitting on the deck with a glass of wine and a lovely smelling candle.  Enjoying this very warm evening.  It is still about 70 degrees with a very slight breeze.  It's just beautiful.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Looking at some pics of tonight's sunset.



What a lovely sunset


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> I am sitting in my computer chair trying hard to relax my muscles and to stay in this position.  My back is in horrid pain.  I have been taking it easy, taking my pills, and still this happens.  My awesome hubby is coming home 2 1/2 hours early from his shift....the shift supervisor (he was at the base when I called him) said if his wife is in that much pain he needs to be with me.
> 
> I am worried about quesadillas and meatballs for tomorrow and yet I have a great crew.  But that is me.  It has been rolling along just fine with me often in the background.  It should be fine now.
> 
> I don't know if I will be able to make it to the hospital but I also have no more T3's or stronger.



LP, I really do hope you get some pain relief soon, I am thinking of you


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Sitting on the deck with a glass of wine and a lovely smelling candle.  Enjoying this very warm evening.  It is still about 70 degrees with a very slight breeze.  It's just beautiful.



Debbie...that sounds wonderful, exactly what I would love to be doing right now


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Looking at some pics of tonight's sunset.


 
Red sky at night, sailors delight. Red sky in the morn, sailors be warned.


----------



## Addie

I am about to jump into the shower. I have to go for more blood work today. I am assuming it is for the surgery next Wednesday for the artery in my stomach. It is almost closed. They think (and so do I) that it may be what is causing my eating problem. I hate going foe blood work. Not because of the needle. You can give me all the needles you want. It is just the inconvenience all this pre op work creates. I would rather be at home doing something constructive. Like my sewing. Or sitting outside on the patio listening to music. 

Last night I got a big streak of energy. I cleaned the kitchen. And I mean clean. I wiped down everything in there. The canister that holds my wooden spoon and spatulas. Even the top of the fridge. 

At the end of last month I got my recertification forms for my food stamps. I faxed it over. No call back for confirmation of receiving it. So I sent it again with a request to have my EBT food stamp card replaced. Asked for confrimation. No response. So I sent everything again. I finally got a phone call. It seems that my original worker was on vacation. So they assigned me to someone else. That person went on vacation. So another reassignment. I think after  three different workers, I found out that all is right. I will continue to receive my food stamps and my new card will be mailed to me in about ten days. the worker I talked to tried to chide me for sending the information so many times. I didn't give her a chance to finish. I told her all it would have taken was a return phone call to tell me that everything had been received in a timely manner when I sent the info the first time. I requested a confirmation return call right on the cover page.  She apologized. I am not hard to please. Just do your job properly. I am now happy. 

Off to the shower.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Mid-Day Noon Central Market*

Shopping, having an Iced Espresso, Browsing & Strolling with the Vet ...

Enjoying our morning rounds ...

Talking about: lunch, our main meal plans ...

Have lovely August,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## CWS4322

Hope all goes well, Addie!

I'm washing the walls and ceilings at the farm house before I go out and pick corn, etc.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Hope all goes well, Addie!
> 
> I'm washing the walls and ceilings at the farm house before I go out and pick corn, etc.


 
Thank you. Boy, you sure do know how to have fun. Say Hello to the girls for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Running behind, I turned off the alarm, instead of hitting the snooze...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Running behind, I turned off the alarm, instead of hitting the snooze...


 
Ha ha. I don't even own an alarm clock.


----------



## LPBeier

I slept through the night okay. But now I can't move or stay still - pills, a massage with muscle cream, nothing is working.  I really want to be in the kitchen today just to be there but at the moment I am not sure if I can do that.  Its not that I feel I need to be there,nor will I do more than guide them but at the moment I can't walk to the bathroom so if I go anywhere it will be to the er or doctor


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

taxlady said:


> Mission accomplished. I only did the bottom section. Now it's up to Stirling to take off two patio doors, so I can put the screen door back.


 
I hope you used pet screen this time. I've replaced all my screens with pet screen and even Tyson can't bust through it. So now, instead of tearing it up, Orange Julius pulls it off the frame!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Er...


 




What an adorable kitten! I could get him/her a forever home in the first 15 minutes of adoptions, even if there was a big festival going on in town.


----------



## LPBeier

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> I hope you used pet screen this time. I've replaced all my screens with pet screen and even Tyson can't bust through it. So now, instead of tearing it up, Orange Julius pulls it off the frame!



We made a 'doggie door' in our scrren door a few years ago. We have to change th screen flap every year, but that is better than the whole screen.


----------



## msmofet

If all goes well I will be making some-a speecy spicy meat-a-balls and gravy!! LOL I have some fresh herbs hub brought home (he works in the produce dept) so it should be wonderful.

1969 Alka Seltzer "Spicy Meatball" Commercial - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> I hope you used pet screen this time. I've replaced all my screens with pet screen and even Tyson can't bust through it. So now, instead of tearing it up, Orange Julius pulls it off the frame!


I thought about getting pet screen. I can't remember for sure why I didn't get it. I bought it about two years ago - I procrastinate, as you can tell. I think the pet screen cost three or four times as much as the regular kind. I remember talking to the guy at the store and he may have recommended a heavy duty screen as being as good as the pet screen for much less.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I slept through the night okay. But now I can't move or stay still - pills, a massage with muscle cream, nothing is working.  I really want to be in the kitchen today just to be there but at the moment I am not sure if I can do that.  Its not that I feel I need to be there,nor will I do more than guide them but at the moment I can't walk to the bathroom so if I go anywhere it will be to the er or doctor


Oh man, that sucks. I sure hope you feel better soon.


----------



## taxlady

I'm looking over the grocery store ads before I go shopping. I am also looking for a cup of ice café au lait that I misplaced. I remember picking it up to go look at the ads, but I don't remember putting it down. I made another cup, so it should show up soon. Back to the ads now.


----------



## simonbaker

Both of my neices showed up from minnesota today. We are all going about 30 miles south of town to a small fair. Have to get home early as tomorrow is the first day of school for the daughter.


----------



## Andy M.

Just took a lemon cake out of the oven.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy, I am about to start making a Lemon Cake 

Mine is a Lemon Yoghurt Cake  

I am making a nice Lemon frosting for mine...are you making a frosting/icing or making a syrup?


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> ...I am making a nice Lemon frosting for mine...are you making a frosting/icing or making a syrup?



My lemon cake came from Alix.  Her recipe is great.  You can find it here:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/lemon-cake-68495.html

The cake comes with a sort of glaze.  Dissolve sugar in lemon juice, poke holes in the cake when done and still hot then pour the juice over the surface and let it soak in.

PS:  I doubled the zest for the cake and increased the lemon juice and sugar for the drizzle each by 50% as I am a lemon freak.


----------



## Dawgluver

Survived the second day of back to work after having some summer off.  I'm not nearly as exhausted as I was yesterday.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Survived the second day of back to work after having some summer off.  I'm not nearly as exhausted as I was yesterday.


Oh good. Glad to hear your getting back in the rhythm.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Mission accomplished. I only did the bottom section. Now it's up to Stirling to take off two patio doors, so I can put the screen door back.


I came home from four hours of shopping.  I hate shopping. Man am I pooped. I looked for a micro plane at the kitchen supply store, at the hardware store, and at Aries (a chefs' supply store). No luck, but they told me at Aries that they do have them at their new location, just the other side of the highway. But, by then I was so pooped out that I wasn't willing to go to another store. Going to the gas station for "cheapie Thursday" was all I could manage.

I got home and found that Stirling had installed the screen door. w00t! I have only been home for an hour and the house is already noticeably cooler, now that I have a window and the patio door open.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I came home from four hours of shopping.  I hate shopping. Man am I pooped. I looked for a micro plane at the kitchen supply store, at the hardware store, and at Aries (a chefs' supply store). No luck, but they told me at Aries that they do have them at their new location, just the other side of the highway. But, by then I was so pooped out that I wasn't willing to go to another store. Going to the gas station for "cheapie Thursday" was all I could manage.
> 
> I got home and found that Stirling had installed the screen door. w00t! I have only been home for an hour and the house is already noticeably cooler, now that I have a window and the patio door open.



It's always so nice to get a good surprise!  Glad things worked out, except for the microplane...


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Survived the second day of back to work after having some summer off.  I'm not nearly as exhausted as I was yesterday.



I made it through the second day with kids. I've been back since last Friday.   A glass of wine and some time on the glider helps me when I e had a long day. Just sayin...


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I made it through the second day with kids. I've been back since last Friday.   A glass of wine and some time on the glider helps me when I e had a long day. Just sayin...



Oh yeah.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I came home from four hours of shopping.  I hate shopping. Man am I pooped. I looked for a micro plane at the kitchen supply store, at the hardware store, and at Aries (a chefs' supply store). No luck, but they told me at Aries that they do have them at their new location, just the other side of the highway. But, by then I was so pooped out that I wasn't willing to go to another store. Going to the gas station for "cheapie Thursday" was all I could manage.
> 
> I got home and found that Stirling had installed the screen door. w00t! I have only been home for an hour and the house is already noticeably cooler, now that I have a window and the patio door open.



Did you ever find the other coffee?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you ever find the other coffee?


No I didn't! It's still missing. I have looked in the freezer and on top of the fridge, on the bookcase, in the washroom...

I'll just have to wait for the blue minute guys to put it back. (A Matter of Minutes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, _Twilight Zone_ episode)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> No I didn't! It's still missing. I have looked in the freezer and on top of the fridge, on the bookcase, in the washroom...
> 
> I'll just have to wait for the blue minute guys to put it back. (A Matter of Minutes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia, _Twilight Zone_ episode)


 
It is with the missing packet of tapioca.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes when my tapioca shows up the coffee will...

Heh, I knew what episode you were talking about TL!  A favorite, right after "How To Serve Man".


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Yes when my tapioca shows up the coffee will...
> 
> Heh, I knew what episode you were talking about TL!  A favorite, right after "How To Serve Man".



My fave!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm figuring out how to use my Rigamonti tomato press/strainer. I have to figure it out again every year when it is tomato season...I don't use it for anything else, although I've heard it can be used like a food mill, I just never think of it when I need to use my food mill...(which I find to be a PITA--and not the kind that delivers hummus to my mouth).


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm figuring out how to use my Rigamonti tomato press/strainer. I have to figure it out again every year when it is tomato season...I don't use it for anything else, although I've heard it can be used like a food mill, I just never think of it when I need to use my food mill...(which I find to be a PITA--and not the kind that delivers hummus to my mouth).


 
I have a file for just manuals. I also staple the receipt and any warranties to the manual. I need to go through it someday. I have manuals of things I tossed out ages ago. Whenever I give something I no longer want or use to one of my kids, I give them the manual also.


----------



## Kylie1969

I do that too Addie and have a file just for manuals alone


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have made a lovely Lemon Yogurt Cake, also I have done some ironing and a bit of housework


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I have a file for just manuals. I also staple the receipt and any warranties to the manual. I need to go through it someday. I have manuals of things I tossed out ages ago. Whenever I give something I no longer want or use to one of my kids, I give them the manual also.


It didn't come with a manual and S/ONE burnt the box when I wasn't around...I keep my manuals in a drawer so I can find them. That is all that is in that drawer--gives you an idea of how many manuals I have.


----------



## Alix

I'm home, up early thanks to a cat dispute on the bed (which Ken slept through). I'm now trying to discover the source of the mystery smell. Smells a bit like cat, but there's no evidence of any misdeeds and the box is clean. Don't think there has been any kind of water leaking anywhere that we missed. *sigh* I was hoping for an easy solution, but I suspect I will need to do a thorough clean to kill it, and I'll probably never know what caused it.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I'm home, up early thanks to a cat dispute on the bed (which Ken slept through). I'm now trying to discover the source of the mystery smell. Smells a bit like cat, but there's no evidence of any misdeeds and the box is clean. Don't think there has been any kind of water leaking anywhere that we missed. *sigh* I was hoping for an easy solution, but I suspect I will need to do a thorough clean to kill it, and I'll probably never know what caused it.


Yikes, cat dispute on the bed. I hate that. And mystery smells are no fun either.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes when my tapioca shows up the coffee will...
> 
> Heh, I knew what episode you were talking about TL!  A favorite, right after "How To Serve Man".


I have six of the type of coffee cup I used most of the time and used yesterday. I could only find five. When I put last of the stuff into the dishwasher, I counted the cups and there they were, all six. The minute guys snuck the empty cup somewhere, maybe into the dishwasher. But, when I could only find five, I was counting the ones in the dishwasher.


----------



## Skittle68

taxlady said:
			
		

> Yikes, cat dispute on the bed. I hate that. And mystery smells are no fun either.



Our kitties have been looked after by family for the last two months, so I can't wait for cat disputes again!! We get to have the kitties in our new place on the 1st! Yay!! The only dispute we ever have tho is, "Stop sleeping on my feet!", "Stop sleeping on my chest!", "Stop sleeping on my back!", "Stop sleeping on my hip!"... Well, you get the idea. MY kitty spoons with you under the covers with his head on the pillow. Bf's cat likes to be king of the castle.


----------



## Alix

I have a lovely scratch on my wrist that looks I was trying to injure myself. Girl cat was being a bit too rambunctious for boy kitty's liking at 530am. He yelled and swatted her and she freaked and launched off the bed...back claw got me. They are both currently passed out on different pieces of furniture looking like nothing happened (brats!). 

I've decided to do a yoga class this morning to work out some of the kinks from being in the car for 6.5 hours yesterday. I'll deal with mystery smell later.


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> I have a lovely scratch on my wrist that looks I was trying to injure myself. Girl cat was being a bit too rambunctious for boy kitty's liking at 530am. He yelled and swatted her and she freaked and launched off the bed...back claw got me. They are both currently passed out on different pieces of furniture looking like nothing happened (brats!).
> 
> I've decided to do a yoga class this morning to work out some of the kinks from being in the car for 6.5 hours yesterday. I'll deal with mystery smell later.



Aww getting caught in the crossfire is no fun.  And of course they forgot about it ten seconds later lol.


----------



## Alix

Skittle68 said:


> Aww getting caught in the crossfire is no fun.  And of course they forgot about it ten seconds later lol.


Yep. Little boogers. Good thing they're so cute.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Yep. Little boogers. Good thing they're so cute.


I have a friend who says we have been selectively breeding kitties for cute since they first moved in with us. The brats that weren't cute enough got strangled.


----------



## Alix

Hahahahahaha!!! Very true! Or tossed out of bed HARD. Mine are über cute but also über annoying. Good thing they snuggle so nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It is a lovely sunny morning here, bit chilly, but looking good out there 

This afternoon we are going to be having a few drinks out in the garden and relaxing, looking forward to it


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting for a phone call from my son-in-law. 

Last Saturday they were all packed to go to NH. They have a childhood friend that tore down the chalet he owned and built a beautiful new summer cottage. My daughter and her husband were to go up to NH to see it and spend the weekend. The car was all packed and just as she was about to get in the car, she got a blinding, searing pain in her head. She collasped to the ground. No trip. Once the pain subsided, she was fine and there was no reoccurrence. Her kids nagged her and nagged her to call her doctor. They wouldn't let up. She wasn't going to do anything about it. She went for a cat scan this morning. She was home from the cat scan for about an hour and the phone rang. 

It was her doctor. She wanted her to pack a bag and be prepared to spend at least a week in the hospital. They would be waiting for her as soon as she arrived including the MRI staff. They found a large mass at the front of her brain. She is only 56 years old. She has two children. One in his 30's and her youngest who is 20. She is supposed to start nursing school next week. 

She went through Stage 4 of advanced cancer with her husband. It was touch and go as to whether he would make it or not. They have been looking forward to her retirement in less than five years. With this, she may have to take early retirement. 

So I sit here and wait. I guess I have to stick around a bit longer. Even it is just to make sure she is all right. I just can't lose another child. It is too hard.


----------



## CWS4322

Oh Addie! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Addie.  So sorry.  Hope things work out well.  {{{{{Addie}}}}}

One of my friends had a seizure, no warning, and they found a tumor in her brain.  After surgery, she's back to her old self, and back on the job.  Thoughts and prayers for you and your daughter.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here laughing my butt off. My little fly hunter is at it again! She just chased a fly all over the house and finally caught it after much window slamming, and thunderous chasing. She very daintily brings it to me and drops it at my feet, then whacks it when it starts to move. Silly kitty!

Edit: Addie, praying for good news for you.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Oh Addie! My thoughts are with you.


 
Thank you CW and Dawg. I am still sitting here and waiting. That is the hardest part. Waiting, waiting, and more waiting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I have six of the type of coffee cup I used most of the time and used yesterday. I could only find five. When I put last of the stuff into the dishwasher, I counted the cups and there they were, all six. The minute guys snuck the empty cup somewhere, maybe into the dishwasher. But, when I could only find five, I was counting the ones in the dishwasher.



Sneaky devils.  Tapioca is still missing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am sitting here waiting for a phone call from my son-in-law.
> 
> Last Saturday they were all packed to go to NH. They have a childhood friend that tore down the chalet he owned and built a beautiful new summer cottage. My daughter and her husband were to go up to NH to see it and spend the weekend. The car was all packed and just as she was about to get in the car, she got a blinding, searing pain in her head. She collasped to the ground. No trip. Once the pain subsided, she was fine and there was no reoccurrence. Her kids nagged her and nagged her to call her doctor. They wouldn't let up. She wasn't going to do anything about it. She went for a cat scan this morning. She was home from the cat scan for about an hour and the phone rang.
> 
> It was her doctor. She wanted her to pack a bag and be prepared to spend at least a week in the hospital. They would be waiting for her as soon as she arrived including the MRI staff. They found a large mass at the front of her brain. She is only 56 years old. She has two children. One in his 30's and her youngest who is 20. She is supposed to start nursing school next week.
> 
> She went through Stage 4 of advanced cancer with her husband. It was touch and go as to whether he would make it or not. They have been looking forward to her retirement in less than five years. With this, she may have to take early retirement.
> 
> So I sit here and wait. I guess I have to stick around a bit longer. Even it is just to make sure she is all right. I just can't lose another child. It is too hard.



Addie, I am so sorry.  Holler at me if there is anything I can help with.  Love you!


----------



## CWS4322

I am missing a bowl (thought I was the only one who counted cutlery and dishes). One of my lodgers probably has it in his room...but it bugs me. Fridge cleaning is on the agenda for tomorrow...I might find the stray bowl with who-knows-what growing in it...


----------



## Alix

CWS4322 said:


> Fridge cleaning is on the agenda for tomorrow...I might find the stray bowl with who-knows-what growing in it...


----------



## LPBeier

Here I am sitting in the ER. We decided this afternoon I needed more help


----------



## Alix

Breathing? or the various ouchy parts?


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Here I am sitting in the ER. We decided this afternoon I needed more help



Oh no.  Hope things get better, LP, and you can get something good and strong for your pain.  Please keep us posted!  {{{LP}}}


----------



## CWS4322

Oh dear, LP. Keep us posted. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addie, I am so sorry. Holler at me if there is anything I can help with. Love you!


 
Thank you. It is one a.m. and I am still waiting. I sent an email to my youngest son. I hope as a PA he can cut through the red tape and get me an answer in the morning. But he hasn't answered me yet. My SIL is useless when it comes to medical. The chemo and radiation burnt his brain out when he had the cancer. They were very aggressive in treating him. I will let you know what I find out, if anyone ever calls me back.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, did they figure out anything to help? (((gentle hugs)))

Addie, I hope you get some good news soon. (((hugs)))


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Laurie, did they figure out anything to help? (((gentle hugs)))
> 
> Addie, I hope you get some good news soon. (((hugs)))


 
Thank you. I am still up and waiting. As if anyone is going to call me at 3 a.m. 

Laurie, take care and listen to the doctor. Thinking of you.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie--you need to get some rest. I''ll take over pacing the floor for you now. Go lie down and try and get some rest, think positive thoughts. Wish I could be there with you. Channeling all the positive thoughts and love I can your way. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Addie--you need to get some rest. I''ll take over pacing the floor for you now. Go lie down and try and get some rest, think positive thoughts. Wish I could be there with you. Channeling all the positive thoughts and love I can your way. {{{HUGS}}}


 
Thank you. I did get some sleep. I fell asleep about five this morning. Then my youngest called me to make sure I am all right. He is going to make some calls to some of his friends at Brigham's Hospital. They are connected with Mass General Hosp. It has been a number of years since he has had any patients at MGH. 

What really sucks is that this is the weekend. And as anyone in the medical field, there is minimal staff on weekends. Just knowing that I have a place to turn to, has been a very comforting thought. Thank you all for being there for me. Now if I could just stop crying.


----------



## CWS4322

Oh--wish I could send you my shoulder to cry on. {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> Thank you. I did get some sleep. I fell asleep about five this morning. Then my youngest called me to make sure I am all right. He is going to make some calls to some of his friends at Brigham's Hospital. They are connected with Mass General Hosp. It has been a number of years since he has had any patients at MGH.
> 
> What really sucks is that this is the weekend. And as anyone in the medical field, there is minimal staff on weekends. Just knowing that I have a place to turn to, has been a very comforting thought. Thank you all for being there for me. Now if I could just stop crying.



Still no news? We are all hoping and praying for you that it is benign. Hang in there Addie!


----------



## Addie

Skittle68 said:


> Still no news? We are all hoping and praying for you that it is benign. Hang in there Addie!


 
I just talked to her. She has a tumor the size of an egg at the front of her brain. She is scared. They are going to operate. Here team is meeting today and will let her know when. I am much better than I was yesterday. Thank you for caring. It does help to know that there are friends in this world.


----------



## chopper

Oh Addie I'm so sorry. I am sure it felt good to actually talk to her. Once a plan is in place to do what needs to be done it is a little easier to sleep at night. I am praying for the doctors to have the wisdom to know and do what needs to be done. Also praying for all of you. Hang in there!


----------



## msmofet

addie said:


> i just talked to her. She has a tumor the size of an egg at the front of her brain. She is scared. They are going to operate. Here team is meeting today and will let her know when. I am much better than i was yesterday. Thank you for caring. It does help to know that there are friends in this world.


 xoxoxoxoxoxoxox


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> So I sit here and wait. I guess I have to stick around a bit longer. Even it is just to make sure she is all right. I just can't lose another child. It is too hard.



I'm so sorry. I hope all goes well for her.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting ready to go to the farmer's market and hopefully find some Kirby cucumbers. The pickles I made from regular cucumbers turned out soft. Have to figure out where I went wrong and fix it. I promised DH to make dill pickle soup this winter


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I just talked to her. She has a tumor the size of an egg at the front of her brain. She is scared. They are going to operate. Here team is meeting today and will let her know when. I am much better than I was yesterday. Thank you for caring. It does help to know that there are friends in this world.


The good news is they have found the cause. The rest of the good news is it is operable. These are both good things. Scared is probably an understatement--I'd be paralyzed with fear. 

What is up with a doctor that says her tumor is the size of an egg? Eggs come in all sizes. When did an egg become a standard unit of measure used in medicine? What grade of egg? Geez.

Hugs to you, your daughter, and all your loved ones. Positive thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The good news is they have found the cause. The rest of the good news is it is operable. These are both good things. Scared is probably an understatement--I'd be paralyzed with fear.
> 
> What is up with a doctor that says her tumor is the size of an egg? Eggs come in all sizes. When did an egg become a standard unit of measure used in medicine? What grade of egg? Geez.
> 
> Hugs to you, your daughter, and all your loved ones. Positive thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


 
Thank you. As PF expalined to me, "hold up an egg to your forehead." I was thinking a pullet. Most folks thing large eggs. And that is what it is. She needed a unit of measure to compare the size of the mass to. A "large mass" to most people, this family included, would indicate that most of her brain was covered with it. And that is the term her doctor used when she called and told my daughter to get to the hospital immediately. I understand the language her doctor used. She didn't want my daughter to talk herself out of going immediately in. And she would have without such strong language.


----------



## taxlady

Sending healing vibes in your daughter's direction


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Doctors only think eggs come in large Grade AA...that is the comparison.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Sending healing vibes in your daughter's direction


 
Thank you. I am waiting to hear what the doctors have said. In the meantime, I think I will try to take a nap.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Doctors only think eggs come in large Grade AA...that is the comparison.


 
I would like to think in pullet size.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*19.15 Hours ( 7.15pm ) in Matera, Basilicata*

The Vet, Giacinto, Lucia, their daughter Alessia and I are sitting at an open café in the historical city of Matera having Prosecco ... We are discussing A To Z, including Forums, Blogging, and dinner plans ... Giacinto´s parents shall be along soon to pick up Alessia, and the four of us shall go for dinner at the historic Hotel we always stay at, when in Matera. 

Have lovely wkend.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I would like to think in pullet size.


I collected three pullet-sized eggs from the "E" flock today. I know Edna didn't lay one of those--she's in with the Big Hens at night. But there is a definite difference between pullet-sized and Miss Myrtle's eggs. Hers are definitely Grade AAA+. She'd give a duck a run for its money in an egg-laying competition. I better not let any doctors see Myrtle's eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I just talked to her. She has a tumor the size of an egg at the front of her brain. She is scared. They are going to operate. Here team is meeting today and will let her know when. I am much better than I was yesterday. Thank you for caring. It does help to know that there are friends in this world.



Addie, my friend's tumor was just as you described.  It was really close to the optic nerve, and her med team did a great job of removing it.  Thankfully it was non-cancerous, apparently most tumors of this kind are not cancerous.   Her after-care therapist had had a similar operation, apparently it's more common than we would think.  She is now back 100%, working and driving.  They did not have to shave her whole head.  There's a scar, but her hair hides it.  My primary care Dr. also had a similar tumor removed a couple years ago, he's also back 100%.

Hoping for the best for your daughter!


----------



## simonbaker

+2

Enjoying a weekend off after vacation. Why is it those 4 day weeks feel so much longer than a regular week?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, my friend's tumor was just as you described. It was really close to the optic nerve, and her med team did a great job of removing it. Thankfully it was non-cancerous, apparently most tumors of this kind are not cancerous. Her after-care therapist had had a similar operation, apparently it's more common than we would think. She is now back 100%, working and driving. They did not have to shave her whole head. There's a scar, but her hair hides it. My primary care Dr. also had a similar tumor removed a couple years ago, he's also back 100%.
> 
> Hoping for the best for your daughter!


 
Thank you. They are going to operate early Monday morning. which is a good thing. Nothing is worse than laying in your bed and your surgery is scheduled for the afternoon. She has had a severe case of Alopecia a couple of times and lost all her hair. So she has a collection of wigs. And I think all of this will bring it on again. Right now they have her heavily medicated to keep her calm. I am tryinjg to keep a  on my face.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I collected three pullet-sized eggs from the "E" flock today. I know Edna didn't lay one of those--she's in with the Big Hens at night. But there is a definite difference between pullet-sized and Miss Myrtle's eggs. Hers are definitely Grade AAA+. She'd give a duck a run for its money in an egg-laying competition. I better not let any doctors see Myrtle's eggs.


 
Thank you for the laugh. Are the pullets from Mrs Broody's babies? Are they laying eggs already?


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we are going to go for a walk and then this afternoon we are going to prop ourselves on the lounge and watch The Lorax in 3D


----------



## Kylie1969

Margi Cintrano said:


> The Vet, Giacinto, Lucia, their daughter Alessia and I are sitting at an open café in the historical city of Matera having Prosecco ... We are discussing A To Z, including Forums, Blogging, and dinner plans ... Giacinto´s parents shall be along soon to pick up Alessia, and the four of us shall go for dinner at the historic Hotel we always stay at, when in Matera.
> 
> Have lovely wkend.



Margi, it sounds like a lovely spot and that you are all having a great time 

Enjoy your dinner!


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to go to the farmer's market and hopefully find some Kirby cucumbers. The pickles I made from regular cucumbers turned out soft. Have to figure out where I went wrong and fix it. I promised DH to make dill pickle soup this winter



The farmers market sounds great, hope you find the cucumbers you are after GG


----------



## simonbaker

We decided to go out to the movie "The odd life of Timothy green". Leaving soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

What is that movie about SB, I have not heard of that one?


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Thank you for the laugh. Are the pullets from Mrs Broody's babies? Are they laying eggs already?


No--these are the 5 Lohmanns I bought on July 23rd to increase the egg count since the Rhode Island Reds we bought earlier in July are only laying 3/5 eggs/day (there are 10 of them) and so many of my friends want eggs. Miss Broody's batch  are only 2 months old--they hatched the 17th of June. I will have a funny story just for you, Addie, either later tonight or tomorrow morning--or maybe I should wait until Monday morning to give you a giggle to distract you during your daughter's surgery.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> No--these are the 5 Lohmanns I bought on July 23rd to increase the egg count since the Rhode Island Reds we bought earlier in July are only laying 3/5 eggs/day (there are 10 of them) and so many of my friends want eggs. Miss Broody's batch are only 2 months old--they hatched the 17th of June. I will have a funny story just for you, Addie, either later tonight or tomorrow morning--or maybe I should wait until Monday morning to give you a giggle to distract you during your daughter's surgery.


 
I am looking forward to Monday. I will definitely need a laugh by then.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I am looking forward to Monday. I will definitely need a laugh by then.


Monday's Chicken Chronicles will be dedicated to you, Addie. I'll do my best to write it in such a way you will laugh, and hopefully, throughout the day, chickle and smile, oops, chuckle and smile.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> Monday's Chicken Chronicles will be dedicated to you, Addie. I'll do my best to write it in such a way you will laugh, and hopefully, throughout the day, chickle and smile, oops, chuckle and smile.


Or should that be cluckle and smile?


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> We decided to go out to the movie "The odd life of Timothy green". Leaving soon.



Hope you have a great time SB


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> What is that movie about SB, I have not heard of that one?


It was a cute family movie from disney. It was about a couple who desperately wanted a child & could not. During  a rain storm the couple put all of their hopes & dreams for a child into a small wooden box & buried it in the garden. Later that evening a boy appeared, full of mud. It went through their lives as a family. A good wholesome movie.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, healing thoughts and prayers going out for your daughter and for you.  How hard that must be for all of you.  ((hugs)) 

Simonbaker...I saw the previews for 'The Odd Life of Timothy Green' last year when I was at the movie theatre.  I've been waiting for that movie since then!  I can't wait to see it - it looks like a good one.    Looking forward to seeing what you think about it.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> It was a cute family movie from disney. It was about a couple who desperately wanted a child & could not. During  a rain storm the couple put all of their hopes & dreams for a child into a small wooden box & buried it in the garden. Later that evening a boy appeared, full of mud. It went through their lives as a family. A good wholesome movie.



Thanks SB, I do like the sound of that film, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## Cheryl J

I've just (almost, lol) finished packing for a week's visit down at my daughter's near the coast.  I'm leaving about 7AM tomorrow and really should get to bed.  So looking forward to it - a week with the grandbabies, shopping, fine restaurants, the beach, grandbabies, (did I mention grandbabies? haha) more shopping, and sushi!   

They just bought a new home and I haven't seen it yet, and daughter is expecting baby #3...it's going to be a great week!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl, it sounds like a fun time away 

It will be great to spend some time with your daughter and the grandbabies...also lots of shopping and fine dining sounds nice 

Oh and seeing their new home, it all sounds fabulous...have a great time and look forward to hearing all about it when you get back


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Kylie.  Don't have much time to play on the computer this morning, have to get everything in the car and hit the road!  My other daughter Victoria and her hubby are driving me down there, so I don't have to drive - yay!   

Have a wonderful week, everyone!


----------



## msmofet

It is beautiful out today. It is 71F and breezy. I opened the windows and turned off the A/C. We will probably go for a ride to the farm market to buy some fresh produce and look around. They also have a petting zoo.


----------



## shannon in KS

I REALLY need to get off the computer and go enjoy the Fall-like weather here in KS.  Lotsa yard work to catch up that was neglected from the sweltering temps.  Good news, peach, pears, and apples are in abundance after several lackluster years, so some canning or dehydrating is maybe on the agenda =)


----------



## shannon in KS

msmofet said:


> It is beautiful out today. It is 71F and breezy. I opened the windows and turned off the A/C. We will probably go for a ride to the farm market to buy some fresh produce and look around. They also have a petting zoo.


  I have been enjoying the open windows too!  It's been getting down in the 50's here in KS at night, and mid 80's during the day.  A nice little break on the electric bill!


----------



## Andy M.

We're having a cool and dry morning too.  Windows and doors are open for the fresh air.


----------



## simonbaker

I just got ready to go. We all had some banana bread with bacon & coffee. Now we are off to mass then some shopping for school lunches at wal mart.


----------



## Alix

shannon in KS said:


> I REALLY need to get off the computer and go enjoy the Fall-like weather here in KS.  Lotsa yard work to catch up that was neglected from the sweltering temps.  Good news, peach, pears, and apples are in abundance after several lackluster years, so some canning or dehydrating is maybe on the agenda =)



Shannon! Long time no see girl! Fall like weather? Holy crap, that's early isn't it? Its still summer here. 

We're getting ready to go out and watch the bronze medal game in the Women's World Cup of baseball. Unfortunately I have to go to work and won't get to see the gold medal game.


----------



## Katie H

Sitting and relaxing while I wait for the cake I just baked to cool before I can frost it.

Meanwhile, I'm basking in the awesome day Glenn and I had yesterday.

The day was more than pleasant weatherwise, for a change, so Glenn suggested that we take Old Blue (our Harley motorcycle) out for a ride and...ride to a town near where I used to live.  Nothing there in the little town, except the best place in the world for fried catfish and/or ham hocks and beans.  No ham hocks and beans on Saturday.  They're only served on Wednesday.  I didn't care.  I wanted fish!

Well, I didn't have to be asked twice, especially since he planted the seed last week of a catfish meal at Luke's.

I was a little hesitant to attempt this excursion in view of the fact that I have a cast on my right hand/arm, but I gave it my best shot and had no difficulty at all.

We rode through the countryside on some roads we hadn't been on in a while and got an up-close view of the terrible drought conditions.  It broke my heart to see the state of the corn, tobacco and soybean fields.  Some of the farmers had already begun to turn their non-producing corn stalks into silage instead of selling it for the corn.

We arrived at the restaurant and feasted on the most perfectly fried catfish, tender hush puppies, white beans, slaw, french fries, and sweet tea.  The meal was perfect, as usual, and there was NO room for a slice of any of their mile-high homemade pie for dessert.  Some day we WILL have dessert.  Hmmm...perhaps that's all we'll have.  Pie.

We left the restaurant and spent the next several hours winding here and there and had a wonderful time.

We arrived home a little after 4 p.m., which gave us a nice leisurely 4+ hour outing.

The fresh air was great, we soaked up a little sun, enjoyed all manner of scenery (new and renewed), and had a fantastic meal.

I'm still enjoying yesterday...today.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just woken up and am enjoying a coffee before breakfast


----------



## taxlady

Just got home from a lovely day out with friends. We drove to the Eastern Townships and had a really lovely lunch. Then off to the winery for a tour and wine tasting. The Groupon deal came with five bottles of wine and one bottle of ice wine per couple. The wine is quite nice and interesting and it is the best ice wine we have tasted. It is sweet, but not too sweet. Then we drove back to their place and went for pizza at cute little place called Pizzédelic and had really good, individual pizzas from the wood burning oven. The weather was perfect - warm, but not too warm. I am now officially pooped out.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like a lovely day Taxy 

The wine tasting and pizza sounds wonderful


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Kylie.  Don't have much time to play on the computer this morning, have to get everything in the car and hit the road!  My other daughter Victoria and her hubby are driving me down there, so I don't have to drive - yay!
> 
> Have a wonderful week, everyone!



Have a great time Cheryl and see you when you get back


----------



## buckytom

vaya con dios, cheryl. see ya when you get back.


----------



## Addie

*My Daughter*

I went to see my daughter yesterday with Son #1. She seemed to be in good spirits. The initial shock had worn off. Even Deech, her husband seemed in better spirits. She had a roomful of company. I have to give this family a lot of credit. Once the word spread, everyone stopped their lives and went to visit her. And they all brought food. Even Santarpio's Pizza. The family favorite and rated #1 in New England. There was one piece left and I got it. She had two extra large subs. A steak bomb for Deech and an Italian Sub for her. I brought her and Deech's favorite dessert. An apple pie. Half for her, and half for Deech. I hope they were able to eat everything yesterday. Today she is on NPO. No food or drink.

Everyone left except me and my son. It gave us some alone time. Which I needed. Once everyone was gone she broke down. Deech started to get up to go to her,but she waved him off. All I could do was hold her and rock her like I did when she was small. It was what she needed most at that time. It was so hard to not cry with her, but I knew I had to be strong for her. I was able to talk to Deech as to what exactly the doctors had told them. 

The doctors won't know until they get in there as to whether it is benign or not. They will take a slice, send it to pathology and wait 15 minutes until they get the call back. Standard procedure. Then they will decide how they are going to proceed. The problem is the surgical schedule. It is all set and since she was diagnosed on Friday, they have to try and squeeze her in where ever this is room on the schedule. So she may go today or not. It may be as late as Wednesday. In the meantime she stays on NPO. (No food or drink) 

For now it is the waiting. My youngest stopped in this morning. There were no doctors available on the floor for him to talk to. But he will stay on it. He called me early this morning and let me know. He had just finished a 48 hours shift in the ER in Vermont and still had an hours' drive home. He needed to get some sleep. 


Me? I am holding up okay. I have a lot more medical knowlede than most folks realize. So that side of me is kicking in. Thanks to CWS, I had my day start off with a laugh. Thank you CW for that. 

Right now I am waiting for some out-of-state visitors to call. He and his wife are up here from Atlanta for his radiation treatment for brain cancer. He is staying at the Hope Lodge. A free place for cancer patients who have to travel more than 40 miles for treatment. It is run by the Cancer Society. He will be up here for more than a month. 

I have the support of not only all the friends here in DC, but my WHOLE family. Seventeen grand and great grand children, three sons, neices, nephews, in-laws, outlaws, and everyone else. Even some longtime friends from out of state. It really does make a difference. Thank you everyone. I will keep you informed.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Just got home from a lovely day out with friends. We drove to the Eastern Townships and had a really lovely lunch. Then off to the winery for a tour and wine tasting. The Groupon deal came with five bottles of wine and one bottle of ice wine per couple. The wine is quite nice and interesting and it is the best ice wine we have tasted. It is sweet, but not too sweet. Then we drove back to their place and went for pizza at cute little place called Pizzédelic and had really good, individual pizzas from the wood burning oven. The weather was perfect - warm, but not too warm. I am now officially pooped out.


 
There is no pizza like one baked with wood for heat. I can tell instantly if it is made with a gas fired oven or a wood burning one.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I just got on here and got caught up with your story.  My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your daughter and your whole family.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie}}}}}}}}}}}}}.  Oh, and I want to correct you.  We are not only your friends, we are your DC FAMILY! 

I am getting ready (or trying to) for a marathon of appointments all in different directions.  First is my orthopedic surgeon for my annual knee replacement check-up.  I am hoping he can look at my hip without a new requisition.  The to my awesome physio guy who will hopefully work out some of this pain.  The I must take Violet to her doctor for a checkup on the eye.

Hopefully I will get back on tonight.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I just got on here and got caught up with your story. My thoughts and prayers go out to you, your daughter and your whole family. {{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie}}}}}}}}}}}}}. Oh, and I want to correct you. We are not only your friends, we are your DC FAMILY!
> 
> I am getting ready (or trying to) for a marathon of appointments all in different directions. First is my orthopedic surgeon for my annual knee replacement check-up. I am hoping he can look at my hip without a new requisition. The to my awesome physio guy who will hopefully work out some of this pain. The I must take Violet to her doctor for a checkup on the eye.
> 
> Hopefully I will get back on tonight.


 
You are right about the DC FAMILY. One of the nice things about all of my doctors, is that they are all located in the same facility. And the computer system is set up so that they all have access to my computer records with my Primary doctor and visa versa. 

I hope you can get your pain under control to the point where it is just a minor nuisance. Pain can leave you totally exhausted to the point where you can no longer fight it. I am so grateful to have the Gabapentin. It not only stops the pain in my leg, but stops the leg from having seizures. Sounds like you have a busy day. 

Why the eye checkup for Violet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All of us are here Addie, lots of positive thoughts and Prayers are going forth.  

We have to be careful that all the beaming of thoughts and prayers doesn't start a fire in Boston...


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Why the eye checkup for Violet?


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/my-violet-has-an-owie-81029-4.html


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All of us are here Addie, lots of positive thoughts and Prayers are going forth.
> 
> We have to be careful that all the beaming of thoughts and prayers doesn't start a fire in Boston...


 
 Thank you. Still waiting to hear when she goes into surgery. Son #1 just left with his exwife's cousin. They have known each other since early childhood.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thinking of you Addie


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am going to go and look around at some shops as it is a very mild morning, it will be nice to get out and about 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## Addie

Thank you Kylie. 

What is going on in Adelaide? People are protesting the lack of toilets at the beaches. So they brought their own toilets, dropped their pants and sitting there with their hats on reading newspapers What ever happened to protesting with a good ole riot?


----------



## Kylie1969

No riots obviously, sitting down on the job over here 

I have not heard that today...is that happening here in Adelaide...that is so funny

Do you know the name of the beach Addie?


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/my-violet-has-an-owie-81029-4.html


 
Oh yes, thanks for the reminder. Poor baby. Give here hugs from me and a special treat.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> No riots obviously, sitting down on the job over here
> 
> I have not heard that today...is that happening here in Adelaide...that is so funny
> 
> Do you know the name of the beach Addie?


 
Yup, in Adelaide. It was just a short story on our local news station. All the men had their bowler hats on and their very best black suits. They were sitting on the toilets that they brought with them, with their pants pulled down around their ankles and reading the newspaper. Our newscasters were laughing so hard they had difficulty telling the story. There were about 20 men. No mention of the beach name.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All of us are here Addie, lots of positive thoughts and Prayers are going forth.
> 
> We have to be careful that all the beaming of thoughts and prayers doesn't start a fire in Boston...


 
Last night as Son #1 was walking here to my house, he went by my daughter's house. A childhood friend of her son's was standing outside. He said that my grandson told him that my daughter was definitely going into surgery this morning. 

I have been through some really tough times in my life. But this waiting and waiting is so hard. I will call around seven this morning to find out if it is true. I want her to have the surgery before I go in for my surgery tomorrow. I need to have my blood pressure down.


----------



## Addie

6:22. My daughter just called. We had a short and quick conversation. They just came to take her to surgery. She should be done and out by 2 p.m. The surgery will start around 8 a.m. I can feel my BP going up. I need to get myself calmed down. I am shaking. 

I have never been one to skirt around words. Cancer is cancer. Died is died. But these past few days, no one has used any of the words they don't want to hear. As a result the doctors realize that the questions not asked show that they don't want to consider the worst scenario. I could use a good strong tranquilizer right now. This is so hard. To hell with trying to be strong for others. Just knowing that all of my DC Family is praying for her gives me a feeling of help. Thank you all for yor caring support. I feel so helpless right now. I want to scream at the doctors to hurry up and give me some answers. I want to be there in the OR so I can hold her hand and tell her it will be all right. I want to hold my little girl.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Addie,

So sorry to hear about your daughter. I wish your daughter all the best. 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Addie

Margi Cintrano said:


> Addie,
> 
> So sorry to hear about your daughter. I wish your daughter all the best.
> 
> Kind regards.
> Margi.


 
Thank you Margi. I just hope they can get all of the tumor out of her brain and that it is benign. Just waiting for two p.m. I should have some answers by then.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm still here and still sending out positive thoughts and prayers.  {{{{{{Addie}}}}}}


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm still here and still sending out positive thoughts and prayers. {{{{{{Addie}}}}}}


 
Thank you PF. I am waiting for a return call from Winthrop. I need a tranquilizer. I can't go to my surgery in this state tomorrow. I just need one. If I can get calmed down, I can get myself under control. I am so worried that they won't be able to get all of the tumor out and it may be cancerous. I was doing so well all weekend holding it all together for everyone else. But when I got that phone call this morning, I just fell apart. It came as quite a surprise to me. I never break down like that. I am always the strong one. But not this time. This is my first born. The one I fought so hard to keep. 

I watched my son's BIL die last year of brain cancer.


----------



## Andy M.

Hang in there Addie.  Sending some positive thoughts for you and your family.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Addie,

In the calm is the strength ... 

With you in these moments, of great need. 

Heartfelt, 
Margi.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Hang in there Addie. Sending some positive thoughts for you and your family.


 
Thank you Andy. Winthrop is going to send me one tranquilizer. Enough to get me calmed down and under control. I hate taking them. But I really need one this time. And the building Aide is going to be checking in on me during the day. I am concerned that my BP will be too high for my surgery tomorrow. And then there is the stress on my heart. So I need to have someone check in on me and to get myself calmed down. 

This event in my life is almost as bad as when my youngest daughter died. I think I handled that better than I am doing with this. But then I was in shock. And a lot younger. Thank you so much for your thoughtfulness. It means a lot to know that there are people who care.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I am glad you are getting a sedative, and even more glad that you will have someone checking in on you.  I wish we could all be there to love and protect you, but then your house would be pretty full .

This is your first born, your daughter and your own health isn't the greatest.  You are doing great under those circumstances.  Just know that your daughter is being lifted up by thoughts and prayers from all over the world, as are you.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie and her daughter}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I am glad you are getting a sedative, and even more glad that you will have someone checking in on you. I wish we could all be there to love and protect you, but then your house would be pretty full .
> 
> This is your first born, your daughter and your own health isn't the greatest. You are doing great under those circumstances. Just know that your daughter is being lifted up by thoughts and prayers from all over the world, as are you.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie and her daughter}}}}}}}}}}}}}


 
Winthrop sent me three Lorazapams. They sure work. I am feeling much better and I am going to take a nap. When I wake up she may be out of surgery. Thank you for you hugs and caring. Thank you everyone. The pill is working. I am off to sleep.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Yup, in Adelaide. It was just a short story on our local news station. All the men had their bowler hats on and their very best black suits. They were sitting on the toilets that they brought with them, with their pants pulled down around their ankles and reading the newspaper. Our newscasters were laughing so hard they had difficulty telling the story. There were about 20 men. No mention of the beach name.



I found it, it was at Henley Beach...so funny

Here is the story

Click Here


----------



## Addie

They were able to remove most of the tumor. It is cancerous. She can talk and move her legs and arms. Right now she is in the ICU and will be there for at least 24 hours. I will be going in to see her Thursday. My youngest son will go in tomorrow to talk to her doctors. 

I am still groggy from the pill. That dang thing is so tiny, But it sure is powerful. Did you know that teeny pill has caused my keyboard to put extra rows in. I keep having to find the right key to hit. I almost didn't see it and thought they sent me an empty card and forgot to put the pills in it. They sent me three. I only asked for one. They are 0.05 MG. I take it that is supposed to be a low dose. This is why I never take them. That and sleeping pills. I don't like mind altering drugs. It has been at least five years since I took one of these. And it has been decades since I took a sleeping pill. I'd make a lousy drug addict.

I need to sleep this pill off. My speech is slurry and I need to get into the shower. But I have to wait until this pill wears off. I am seeing double and I won't know which tub to get into. Thank you all for your support and prayers. Now comes the fight of her life to get rid of the cancer that is left. But we have been through this before when her husband had Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma. He was an advanced Stage 4 when they found his cancer and gave him one month to live. That was more than six years ago. He is still here and still in remission.


----------



## CWS4322

So glad that they were able to remove the tumor. Sorry to hear it was malignant. I trust they got clear margins.

Sit down and wait for the pill to wear off. Now is NOT the time for you to fall or entertain your neighbours with a midnight ambulance run.

{{{HUGS}}}

PS--as an oncologist once told me, no one knows enough [about cancerous tumors] to be a pessimist. Think positive.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> So glad that they were able to remove the tumor. Sorry to hear it was malignant. I trust they got clear margins.
> 
> Sit down and wait for the pill to wear off. Now is NOT the time for you to fall or entertain your neighbours with a midnight ambulance run.
> 
> {{{HUGS}}}


+1
(((hugs)))


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> So glad that they were able to remove the tumor. Sorry to hear it was malignant. I trust they got clear margins.
> 
> Sit down and wait for the pill to wear off. *Now is NOT the time for you to fall or entertain your neighbours with a midnight ambulance run.*
> 
> {{{HUGS}}}
> 
> PS--as an oncologist once told me, no one knows enough [about cancerous tumors] to be a pessimist. Think positive.


 
Thank you. They need some entertainment. And I do seem to be the chairwoman of the entertainment committee. One of these days I am going to get on that gurney nekked as a jay bird and let them see it all. That will keep the gossip mill going for a long time. One time I had a small heart attack and went out to the hospital with my audience watching. Came home three days later, got on my scooter, went down to the first floor. My heart started racing really hard. Had to ask the manager to call 911. Went right back into the hospital. I didn't have enough blood and stayed another night while they pumped two pints of blood into me. I just love that gurney. So comfortable to be on. Nap time again.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Thank you. They need some entertainment. And I do seem to be the chairwoman of the entertainment committee. One of these days I am going to get on that gurney nekked as a jay bird and let them see it all. That will keep the gossip mill going for a long time. One time I had a small heart attack and went out to the hospital with my audience watching. Came home three days later, got on my scooter, went down to the first floor. My heart started racing really hard. Had to ask the manager to call 911. Went right back into the hospital. I didn't have enough blood and stayed another night while they pumped two pints of blood into me. I just love that gurney. So comfortable to be on. Nap time again.


You go naked as jay bird, you might give one of the male residents a heart attack! Sleep well.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1
> (((hugs)))



+2
{{{hugs}}}


----------



## chopper

Oh Addie, sounds like a tough day today. I am sorry that you have to go through this. Good that you had the pill and some sleep. Strange that you mentioned Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma. My son had that same cancer when he was eight years old. He had chemo-therapy for a year. He will be 26 next month. Good that you are able to go see your daughter on Thursday. Take care of you, and know I care. Still praying for you and yours.


----------



## LPBeier

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie}}}}}}}}}}}}} (BTW, as a pastry chef, I give you a baker's dozen hugs, each one with more love than the one before!)

Your daughter is in good hands and now all you can do is wait to see if they got it all.  I am so sorry that it was malignant but thankful they were able to get to it.  

Now is your surgery and you need, for the moment, to focus on that.  We are all here for you.

As for your sleepiness, consider it a blessing because you will be more relaxed and rested for your day.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie, so glad things are looking up!! They do amazing things with cancer these days, so hopefully they got enough of it that the rest of the treatment will go smoothly. Best wishes!


----------



## CWS4322

Not only do I suffer from Obsessive Chicken Disorder, I also have OCD when it comes to cleaning. For those who don't know how this can stop you from doing things, it does. I could not have people come to my house unless I had cleaned the baseboards with a toothbrush. Thankfully, I was able to find a therapist who taught me that deep-cleaning is not necessary. I still have an OCD problem with the kitchen, but the rest of the house is not "operating suite" sterile.

However, I am steaming the walls, floors, and ceiling at the farm tonight. Why? The MIL wants to move back to Ontario and I think we need to paint. Also, we heat the farmhouse with wood, so there is soot on the walls. The DH  tells me to back off re: my OCD--he would just paint over the dirt...I can't. There is soot on the walls and ceiling!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Not only do I suffer from Obsessive Chicken Disorder, I also have OCD when it comes to cleaning. For those who don't know how this can stop you from doing things, it does. I could not have people come to my house unless I had cleaned the baseboards with a toothbrush. Thankfully, I was able to find a therapist who taught me that deep-cleaning is not necessary. I still have an OCD problem with the kitchen, but the rest of the house is not "operating suite" sterile.
> 
> However, I am steaming the walls, floors, and ceiling at the farm tonight. Why? The MIL wants to move back to Ontario and I think we need to paint. Also, we heat the farmhouse with wood, so there is soot on the walls. The DH  tells me to back off re: my OCD--he would just paint over the dirt...I can't. There is soot on the walls and ceiling!


You saw my place, so you know I'm not OCD about cleaning.  But, I would wash the walls before painting. The paint sticks better and lasts longer.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> There is soot on the walls and ceiling!


 
Kilz primer paint will take care of that. No need to wash the walls. Let that be the problem for DH.


----------



## CWS4322

But I'm already done! The DH fixates on the floors--I start from the top down....


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Not only do I suffer from Obsessive Chicken Disorder, I also have OCD when it comes to cleaning. For those who don't know how this can stop you from doing things, it does.


Clutter makes me agitated.  My place has been in a total state of chaos for as long as I can remember for one reason after another.  If my surroundings are neat and tidy I can keep it that way, but once one eensy teensy little thing is out of place I get overwhelmed and clutter just happens (well, that's how it feels anyway).

We are trying to get the place in shape since Dad's passing, moving rooms around and decluttering.  But my pain doesn't allow me to do much and DH's idea of cleaning up is moving from this pile to that pile.

I need the cleaning fairy to come and waive her magic wand to get rid of everything that doesn't need to be here and organize everything that does...while I am sleeping or out.  That way, when I see it all perfect I will hopefully be calm and my OCD will work positively to keep it looking great. 

So, CW, if we lived closer I would be helping you with those ceilings and walls and hoping you would help go through a pile or two at my place 

Oh, rats, just read that you are all done. 

Actually I read it before I wrote this but then I couldn't tell my story


----------



## taxlady

My theory is that paint or primer sticks to dirt perfectly well. The problem is: how well does that dirt stick to the wall?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Thinking of you Addie


 Keeping you in our thoughts & prayers addie. Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> My theory is that paint or primer sticks to dirt perfectly well. The problem is: how well does that dirt stick to the wall?


Too well. But, the Shark Pro steamer gets that dirt off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie, I'm sorry about the diagnosis, but very glad that this part of it is over.  Now get some rest for you.  If you have trouble sleeping tonight, take just half of the lorazepam tablet.  0.5 mg is a big dose in the lorazepam world.  Love ya!


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting here wondering how I just did a whole week's worth of grocery shopping, brought it into the house, cleaned out all the stuff we haven't eaten this past week because we have never been home, put away everything, emptied the dishwasher and filled it.  

I actually know how I did it - thanks to my pain management program.  The pain is at a dull roar right now and I am able to work with that.  I also feel good that I got things done that I didn't think I would a few hours ago. 

And for those of you who are going to say I over did it, honestly I didn't.  I did it slowly using the techniques I have learned and the dolly that my hubby put in the trunk of my car "just in case I need it".  I love my hubby!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heart test number one done today, no results yet, the tech wouldn't say anything but, "If it makes you feel better, I didn't have to go get the doctor to consult."  What I gleaned from the test was the right carotid sounded good, the left sounded muffled and muddy.  I didn't get a look at the images.  

One more test next Tuesday, I get to sleep through it...


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Kilz primer paint will take care of that. No need to wash the walls. Let that be the problem for DH.



Great minds think alike...I read that and thought the same thing. Kilz will cover anything!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Heart test number one done today, no results yet, the tech wouldn't say anything but, "If it makes you feel better, I didn't have to go get the doctor to consult."  What I gleaned from the test was the right carotid sounded good, the left sounded muffled and muddy.  I didn't get a look at the images.
> 
> One more test next Tuesday, I get to sleep through it...



Oh I hope all is well with all of these tests. I had blood drawn on Saturday to test for all sorts of auto-immune deceases. They are also testing the thyroid levels again. It's heck getting old!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heart test number one done today, no results yet, the tech wouldn't say anything but, "If it makes you feel better, I didn't have to go get the doctor to consult."  What I gleaned from the test was the right carotid sounded good, the left sounded muffled and muddy.  I didn't get a look at the images.
> 
> One more test next Tuesday, I get to sleep through it...



You don't need any heart tests - I am sure everyone here would attest to the fact that yours is full of gold! 

But you are in my thoughts, hugs and prayers.  Love you, sis!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heart test number one done today, no results yet, the tech wouldn't say anything but, "If it makes you feel better, I didn't have to go get the doctor to consult."  What I gleaned from the test was the right carotid sounded good, the left sounded muffled and muddy.  I didn't get a look at the images.
> 
> One more test next Tuesday, I get to sleep through it...



Hope the results are positive Fiona


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I did some general housework and some ironing...boring 

I then hit the shops and got some specials...happy days 

This arvo, fell asleep on the recliner...too easy when it is so cold outside and chucking it down with rain


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> You don't need any heart tests - I am sure everyone here would attest to the fact that yours is full of gold!
> 
> But you are in my thoughts, hugs and prayers.  Love you, sis!




Thank you Laurie! Love you, too!

My heart may full of gold, but the test also (almost) concludes my brain doesn't get enough oxygen  Like THAT's a big surprise

May also be the new heart murmur that is being heard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Oh I hope all is well with all of these tests. I had blood drawn on Saturday to test for all sorts of auto-immune deceases. They are also testing the thyroid levels again. It's heck getting old!



Are they looking for Rheumatoid Arthritis? or anything specific?

Thoughts and prayers for you Chopper!  Getting old isn't for sissies!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope the results are positive Fiona



Thanks, Kylie...being a nurse is dangerous, I know most of all the possible diagnoses and I'm sure I have all of them  I'll be much better once one is settled on.


----------



## Kylie1969

I bet you will Fiona...when do you get the results back?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I bet you will Fiona...when do you get the results back?



This morning, before work.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Are they looking for Rheumatoid Arthritis? or anything specific?
> 
> Thoughts and prayers for you Chopper!  Getting old isn't for sissies!



Yes, I think that is the big one, but she mentioned some other things as well. Just waiting for results.   Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Plans, change...walk in clinic first, I have something in my eye and it's not my finger, then cardio, then work.


----------



## justplainbill

Covered my 'new' 11th edition Fannie Farmer cookbook with a sleeve of 11" wide Foodsaver bag material.


----------



## Alix

AH! A day off! Got lots to do. Laundry, grocery shopping, clothes shopping, then if I'm speedy I might get in a yoga class. Boy do I need one.


----------



## LPBeier

Just got calls from both my doctor and the hospital - seems the tests they took at ER on Friday are showing I DO have a small kidney infection!  Gee, why didn't I think of that. 

Since it is happening all too often they are putting me on a short (3 day) course of IV anti-biotic which I start this afternoon.  

When my GP called me I told her how the ER doctor treated me and she was furious.  She is going to look into it further.  He was diagnosing my file, not me.  He saw chronic back pain and wouldn't look further to see there was something "underneath" and to trust that I know the difference.

I feel better already!


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> AH! A day off! Got lots to do. *Laundry, grocery shopping, clothes shopping, *then if I'm speedy I might get in a yoga class. Boy do I need one.


A day off?   

Hope you get that yoga class in.


----------



## Alix

Well I missed the AM yoga class so my next options are either 6pm or 730pm. Neither one sounds like it will work out for me so that might have to wait til morning!

I did get all the shopping done, THAT was more of an ordeal than I thought it would be, Laundry is nearly done and there is a pot of soup on the stove and BLTs all prepped. 

I may not have any tomato plants in a minute. We just got nailed with a HUGE hailstorm! Golfball sized hail! HOLY CRAP!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a pizza delivery. I was going to make http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/harrys-spicy-pork-ball-rendang-81320.html#post1179271, but I got a headache and I'm not up for cooking. I brought the car to the garage, because she stalled for no good reason, again. She wouldn't do her trick for the mechanic and she lied to the computer and said nothing happened. I'm supposed to drive a bunch and call on Monday.

I got a bunch of specialty grocery shopping done. I got kaffir lime leaves, lemon grass, Scotch bonnet peppers, fish sauce (Squid brand - "contains no squid", it had the least sodium - 1400mg/ 15mg/tblsp , and nothing but water, anchovies, and salt), 7 spice powder, and rosehip tea and hibiscus tea. I also got my currently favourite coffee: Lavazza Rossa and Lavazza decaf.

I guess it's spicy pork ball (or maybe beef) rendang tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

My deck...


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Alix, that is wild!
We were supposed to get rain today but at the moment it is really warm and sunny.  I will try to send some your way!


----------



## Alix

We had warm and sunny up til about 330 then WHAM! I'm sure it will blow over as fast as it arrived.


----------



## taxlady

That's impressive Alix. How did the tomatoes hold up?


----------



## Alix

The monster tomato plants are unscathed. Its still storming pretty bad so I've not been out to check the ones furthest from the door. Crossing my fingers!


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow.  And I thought it was still summer in Alberta.


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver said:


> Wow.  And I thought it was still summer in Alberta.


It is. There isn't a month in the year when I haven't seen snow or hail or some kind of icy stuff falling from the sky here. 

Only two casualties of the hail. Two big green tomatoes got knocked off the vines. I brought them in to sit on the counter.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Wow.  And I thought it was still summer in Alberta.


Around here we only get hail in summer.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Around here we only get hail in summer.



Looked like Alix had a snowstorm!

Glad you were able to rescue the casualties, Alix!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heart test number one done today, no results yet, the tech wouldn't say anything but, "If it makes you feel better, I didn't have to go get the doctor to consult." What I gleaned from the test was the right carotid sounded good, the left sounded muffled and muddy. I didn't get a look at the images.
> 
> One more test next Tuesday, I get to sleep through it...


Take care! Hope & pray that everything turns out good for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Take care! Hope & pray that everything turns out good for you.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been doing the washing, ironing and housework all morning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wow, Alix!  I love rain, but I will pass on the hailstorms.

Okay, Bilateral Carotid Artery Ultrasound results: no blockages seen.  Yea!!!  No Roto-rooting the arteries!  The next test is next Tuesday, a resting echocardiogram...this will show how my heart valves are working at rest, which is when she heard the new murmur.

I also woke up thins morning to a horrible pain in my eye.  I have a small ulceration on the eye it's self and they gave me some antibiotic eye drops for it.  Feels better, now I have to remember to use the eye drops every 4 hours.

Otherwise, I am goofing off.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wow, Alix!  I love rain, but I will pass on the hailstorms.
> 
> Okay, Bilateral Carotid Artery Ultrasound results: no blockages seen.  Yea!!!  No Roto-rooting the arteries!  The next test is next Tuesday, a resting echocardiogram...this will show how my heart valves are working at rest, which is when she heard the new murmur.
> 
> I also woke up thins morning to a horrible pain in my eye.  I have a small ulceration on the eye it's self and they gave me some antibiotic eye drops for it.  Feels better, now I have to remember to use the eye drops every 4 hours.
> 
> Otherwise, I am goofing off.



Goof away, PF!  Good news on the ultrasound!  Not so good on the eye, drat.  Hopefully the murmur is merely waxing poetic, telling nice stories, and pumping away like it should!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Goof away, PF!  Good news on the ultrasound!  Not so good on the eye, drat.  Hopefully the murmur is merely waxing poetic, telling nice stories, and pumping away like it should!



But, what if it is waxing Poe-etic...

If I hadn't talked about the eye, I would have forgotten the next eye drops.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> But, what if it is waxing Poe-etic...
> 
> If I hadn't talked about the eye, I would have forgotten the next eye drops.



And  the beating beating of his telltale heart.....quoth the eyedrop: nevermore....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And  the beating beating of his telltale heart.....quoth the eyedrop: nevermore....



Tattle-Tale Heart


----------



## buckytom

oh man, c'mon, nevermore already!

the poe-uns are killing me. with great suspense.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wow, Alix!  I love rain, but I will pass on the hailstorms.
> 
> Okay, Bilateral Carotid Artery Ultrasound results: no blockages seen.  Yea!!!  No Roto-rooting the arteries!  The next test is next Tuesday, a resting echocardiogram...this will show how my heart valves are working at rest, which is when she heard the new murmur.
> 
> I also woke up thins morning to a horrible pain in my eye.  I have a small ulceration on the eye it's self and they gave me some antibiotic eye drops for it.  Feels better, now I have to remember to use the eye drops every 4 hours.
> 
> Otherwise, I am goofing off.


Yay for not needing Roto-Rootering of the arteries.

Bummer about the eye, but I'm glad to hear you are getting it taken care of.

Echocardiogram to find the murmur. I wish you luck. They have never been able to figure out why I have a heart murmur. It doesn't seem to do anything, but to be on the safe side, I am supposed to have subacute endocharditis prophylaxis (That's a mouthful, ain't it?) before any kind of procedure.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> 6:22. My daughter just called. We had a short and quick conversation. They just came to take her to surgery. She should be done and out by 2 p.m. The surgery will start around 8 a.m. I can feel my BP going up. I need to get myself calmed down. I am shaking.
> 
> I have never been one to skirt around words. Cancer is cancer. Died is died. But these past few days, no one has used any of the words they don't want to hear. As a result the doctors realize that the questions not asked show that they don't want to consider the worst scenario. I could use a good strong tranquilizer right now. This is so hard. To hell with trying to be strong for others. Just knowing that all of my DC Family is praying for her gives me a feeling of help. Thank you all for yor caring support. I feel so helpless right now. I want to scream at the doctors to hurry up and give me some answers. I want to be there in the OR so I can hold her hand and tell her it will be all right. I want to hold my little girl.



I don't even know what to say. If you were here or I were there, I'd just hug you or sit by you or hold your hands and let you cry or yell or laugh or whatever you needed. Please don't forget to let others be strong for you while you are being strong for her. I'll keep you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I collected my new reading glasses...hey are brilliant..I love them, everything is so clear to read now 

I am currently wearing them here on the pc and it looks like I have a bigger monitor


----------



## Zhizara

It sounds like you had a great shopping trip before the hail started, TL!

I received my red hibiscus dried flowers recently, and have really been enjoying it.


----------



## Alix

I'm fiddling around on here before I begin driving my oldest around. We're going to a job interview first then off to a tour of the university campus so she won't feel quite so lost in a couple of weeks. 

I've been tossing around dinner ideas in my head, and had sort of decided to do a pork roast with all the trimmings but I've been reading about tacos and now I don't know what to do. Hmmmm.


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm fiddling around on here before I begin driving my oldest around. We're going to a job interview first then off to a tour of the university campus so she won't feel quite so lost in a couple of weeks.
> 
> I've been tossing around dinner ideas in my head, and had sort of decided to do a pork roast with all the trimmings but I've been reading about tacos and now I don't know what to do. Hmmmm.



I wish I could still get my parents to do that  I start school on Monday and I still feel lost!! What kind of school supplies did she say she needs? Do people still use pencils and notebooks? LOL!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready to go into the city to see my respirologist. I am not looking forward to the appointment.  2 months ago he insisted I go off my anti-inflammatory because it was hampering my breathing.  I reluctantly did so and 2 days after weaning off completely I couldn't walk 10 steps because I was so inflamed and it triggered much of my pain.  So I went back on and have been doing somewhat better since (it is taking awhile).  

So, today I get to tell him that while I got a small relief in my breathing, it wasn't enough to not be in control of my pain.  The weather is less hot and that in itself is helping the breathing so that is a plus.

I am feeling pretty good pain wise today and confident that I can handle myself well....plus DH is going with me as back-up!


----------



## LPBeier

Skittle68 said:


> I wish I could still get my parents to do that  I start school on Monday and I still feel lost!! What kind of school supplies did she say she needs? Do people still use pencils and notebooks? LOL!



Where are you going and what are you taking, Skittle?  Sorry, it is probably here somewhere but I was hit and miss around here for so long.


----------



## Skittle68

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Where are you going and what are you taking, Skittle?  Sorry, it is probably here somewhere but I was hit and miss around here for so long.



St. Cloud tech. I'm taking intro to communication studies, intermediate algebra, general biology, medical terminology, and infection control. All I really have are a couple notebooks, pens and pencils, graphing calculator, and my laptop. Can't really think of much more I would need... If you think of anything else I should have I would appreciate the input  I'm a little nervous and would like to be prepared.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> It sounds like you had a great shopping trip before the hail started, TL!
> 
> I received my red hibiscus dried flowers recently, and have really been enjoying it.


No hail for me. But, the three minute downpour did start as I was heading to my car from Adonis Supermarket.


----------



## Alix

Skittle68 said:


> I wish I could still get my parents to do that  I start school on Monday and I still feel lost!! What kind of school supplies did she say she needs? Do people still use pencils and notebooks? LOL!





Skittle68 said:


> St. Cloud tech. I'm taking intro to communication studies, intermediate algebra, general biology, medical terminology, and infection control. All I really have are a couple notebooks, pens and pencils, graphing calculator, and my laptop. Can't really think of much more I would need... If you think of anything else I should have I would appreciate the input  I'm a little nervous and would like to be prepared.



The laptop is all she is using for notes. She will also have a couple of coil notebooks, a few flash drives, pens, pencils and her calculator. The calculator cost about half of what the laptop cost!


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> The laptop is all she is using for notes. She will also have a couple of coil notebooks, a few flash drives, pens, pencils and her calculator. The calculator cost about half of what the laptop cost!



My trusty ti-83+ from high school got used to death on the math team so I had to buy another one of those. Got it for $30 on Craigslist lol. So my laptop cost about 20X what the calculator did ha ha ha.... Sounds like I'm pretty well set  thanks!

I'll probably take notes the old fashioned way... Writing things down helps me memorize. I usually don't have to look back at notes.


----------



## Alix

Get some flash drives or an external hard drive to back up important stuff. Its cheap and a total lifesaver if you get a virus.


----------



## Skittle68

Alix said:
			
		

> Get some flash drives or an external hard drive to back up important stuff. Its cheap and a total lifesaver if you get a virus.



Very true. I have flash drives, pretty sure they are in my laptop bag in storage. Need to find that anyway...


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Well, it is Saturday morning here and we have a nice relaxing day ahead 

We are going to make some Buttermilk Hotcakes for morning tea and some pizza for lunch...so a nice day baking


----------



## LPBeier

Have fun baking Kylie!!!

Well, we didn't make the doctor's appointment this morning because I was nauseated after breakfast and in pain.  It's okay, I really didn't want to go anyway.  Then we went to the IV therapy centre and when they found out I am getting so nauseated with it they didn't give me this treatment and I don't have to go back.  Instead they are trying an oral antibiotic again.  I had a rest and now we are going out to get DH's birthday presents and some dinner - I am not so nauseated now.  Turned into a good day!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Have fun baking Kylie!!!
> 
> Well, we didn't make the doctor's appointment this morning because I was nauseated after breakfast and in pain.  It's okay, I really didn't want to go anyway.  Then we went to the IV therapy centre and when they found out I am getting so nauseated with it they didn't give me this treatment and I don't have to go back.  Instead they are trying an oral antibiotic again.  I had a rest and now we are going out to get DH's birthday presents and some dinner - I am not so nauseated now.  Turned into a good day!



You have a great attitude, LP!  When a good day means being "not so nauseated now", wow.   Hope you get to feeling better soon.

Happy birthday, DH of LP!

I just ordered a couple of waterproof cases for our iPhones for snorkeling from Amazon, free shipping.  They're good to 20 feet underwater.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You have a great attitude, LP!  When a good day means being "not so nauseated now", wow.   Hope you get to feeling better soon.
> 
> Happy birthday, DH of LP!...


+1 I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## taxlady

We're having Margaritas while we wait for supper to be finished cooking. We're have Harry's Spicy meat ball rendang.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Skittle68 said:


> St. Cloud tech. I'm taking intro to communication studies, intermediate algebra, general biology, medical terminology, and infection control. All I really have are a couple notebooks, pens and pencils, graphing calculator, and my laptop. Can't really think of much more I would need... If you think of anything else I should have I would appreciate the input  I'm a little nervous and would like to be prepared.



Oh, Skittle!  You need a coffee card!  And chocolate!  And a couple of different colored highliters.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Skittle68 said:


> St. Cloud tech. I'm taking intro to communication studies, intermediate algebra, general biology, medical terminology, and infection control. All I really have are a couple notebooks, pens and pencils, graphing calculator, and my laptop. Can't really think of much more I would need... If you think of anything else I should have I would appreciate the input  I'm a little nervous and would like to be prepared.




...and index cards...especially for Medical Terminology...they make perfect study materials, flash cards.


----------



## Addie

My granddaughter went to Orientation for nursing school today. She was so nervous. She wanted her mother to go with her, but of course that was impossible. 

I am sitting here waiting for my son to bring me my bananas. My potasium was low today. I went to Winthrop this morning to have the dressing removed from the incision. While I was there, they took some blood and checked me out. A procedure I have to have every time I go in for a catherization. The dye can do a number on your kidneys. I came home exhausted. I have also been having some serious angina pain in my chest and arms. With all that has been happening this week, I am not surprised. I knew what the problem was. But I was so tired, all I could do was keep my nitro spray bottle in my hand. I tried to sleep, but the phone just kept ringing, and ringing. I finally got up because of the pain in my chest, used the nitro and took my meds that I should have taken in the morning. If I don't take my meds when I am supposed to, I can feel it. After about a half hour I began to feel better. I am now back to my old self. 

My daughter came home from the hospital today. I will go to her house tomorrow to see how she is doing. The physical therapist checked her out to make sure she could walk, feed herself, etc. before they would sign her off to go home. We still have to wait a week before her report comes back from pathology. In the meantime I have a smile on my face and ready to do whatever is necessary to get her well. 

I can't thank all of you enough for your support. You have no idea how much I look for it. When I went to Winthrop this morning, everybody just came up and gave me such big hugs. Even my doctor. That personal person to person touch can have such a great effect. I had no idea. I am the tough one. I can handle anything. Well, not this time. I didn't realize just how much I needed everyones support. Thank you so much. We still hve a long road to go. But with all the support from all my friends I am going to be okay.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My daughter came home from the hospital today. I will go to her house tomorrow to see how she is doing. The physical therapist checked her out to make sure she could walk, feed herself, etc. before they would sign her off to go home. We still have to wait a week before her report comes back from pathology. In the meantime I have a smile on my face and ready to do whatever is necessary to get her well.



I'm very happy to read this. Thank you for keeping us updated.  I'm reading up on what you told me this morning.  More Hugs, prayers and good thoughts to you and yours.  Love ya!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I'm very happy to read this. Thank you for keeping us updated.  I'm reading up on what you told me this morning.  More Hugs, prayers and good thoughts to you and yours.  Love ya!



+1

Take care, sweetie!


----------



## Andy M.

Great news, Addie.  Don't forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## Addie

Thank you to all of you. When I take my meds on time, I do just fine. I just have to remember to take them like I am supposed to. I have this bad habit of putting other things and people first before myself. I need to learn a new behavior pattern.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> Thank you to all of you. When I take my meds on time, I do just fine. I just have to remember to take them like I am supposed to. I have this bad habit of putting other things and people first before myself. I need to learn a new behavior pattern.



Definitely take care of yourself. It's not just for your benefit. The healthier you are the stronger you will be and the stronger you are the more you can be there for people. That's how you trick the caregiver mind into letting you take care of yourself. You make it realize that if you don't, others have to take care of you.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been making Buttermilk Hotcakes...we had them for lunch, naughty lunch I know 

We also did some gardening and I have been playing the Criminal MInds Hidden Object Game that I recently bought...it is great


----------



## CWS4322

50 lb tomatoes, 10 lb beans, 2 doz ears of corn--and a little story about the ladies just for Addie. Glad to hear your daughter is home and thinking about you every hour. {{{Hugs}}} If I weren't afraid of dozing off while processing the veggies, I would have a spirit candle burning. It's burning in my heart.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, great news Addie, so happy for you


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> 50 lb tomatoes, 10 lb beans, 2 doz ears of corn--and a little story about the ladies just for Addie. Glad to hear your daughter is home and thinking about you every hour. {{{Hugs}}} If I weren't afraid of dozing off while processing the veggies, I would have a spirit candle burning. It's burning in my heart.


 
Fifty pounds of tomatoes? I buy one heirloom tomato a month and have trouble using all of it. I love the chicken story. Thank you. I just love those girls.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> 50 lb tomatoes, 10 lb beans, 2 doz ears of corn--and a little story about the ladies just for Addie. Glad to hear your daughter is home and thinking about you every hour. {{{Hugs}}} If I weren't afraid of dozing off while processing the veggies, I would have a spirit candle burning. It's burning in my heart.



CWS, how do you do it?  I'm exhausted with 3 pounds of tomatoes and a handful of green beans!

Woman, you amaze me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hello everyone!  Just checking in real quick for now - I've been on vacation all week at my daughter's. Had a wonderful time with the little grandsons, lots of shopping, restaurants, jacuzzi-ing....almost didn't want to come home.  She's expecting baby #3 and we just found out it's another boy!  I've missed DC, and have a lot of catching up to do with y'all here!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Hello everyone!  Just checking in real quick for now - I've been on vacation all week at my daughter's. Had a wonderful time with the little grandsons, lots of shopping, restaurants, jacuzzi-ing....almost didn't want to come home.  She's expecting baby #3 and we just found out it's another boy!  I've missed DC, and have a lot of catching up to do with y'all here!



Hello Cheryl, so pleased to hear you have had such a wonderful time away 

You have been missed


----------



## Kylie1969

I just bought a cast iron ribbed skillet pan for cooking steaks..so pleased!

We cook a lot of steaks and thought it was a bout time we bought one of these and now we will get the cool lines through the meat too 

It is Trenton brand, made in New Jersey


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> I just bought a cast iron ribbed skillet pan for cooking steaks..so pleased!
> 
> We cook a lot of steaks and thought it was a bout time we bought one of these and now we will get the cool lines through the meat too
> 
> It is Trenton brand, made in New Jersey


Are you sure it's not from Trenton, the city, in New Jersey? Never heard of Trenton brand.


----------



## msmofet

Sitting here with a *PITA* literally. I have had a pinched sciatic for a week+.
Hoping I can get some help making a chocolate pound cake.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Sitting here with a *PITA* literally. I have had a pinched sciatic for a week+.
> Hoping I can get some help making a chocolate pound cake.


Oh no! Gentle (((hugs))). Hope that danged nerve gets unpinched soon.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Oh no! Gentle (((hugs))). Hope that danged nerve gets unpinched soon.


 Thank you so much


----------



## Soma

Ouch, sorry to hear about your pinched sciatic nerve, msmofet!...do you know of anything which gives relief, or helps heal it? I have a neighbour with the same thing this week. Hope it's not contagious....


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> Sitting here with a *PITA* literally. I have had a pinched sciatic for a week+.
> Hoping I can get some help making a chocolate pound cake.



Oh, Ms M, I really feel for you.  I have had scatica problems for years.  Not fun at all.  Wish I was close and would happily make your pound cake!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Thank you so much



My sciatica is caused by my shoes.  I started wearing the Sketchers Tone-Ups, no more sciatica.  

I can always tell when I'm wearing the wrong shoes for my activity. A lower heel than the front of the shoe is better, at least for me.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sciatica is caused by my shoes.  I started wearing the Sketchers Tone-Ups, no more sciatica.
> 
> I can always tell when I'm wearing the wrong shoes for my activity. A lower heel than the front of the shoe is better, at least for me.


My sciatica is triggered by repetitive motion.  When I was apprenticing at a catering company my main job was the sandwich station.  At the beginning and end of my day I had to make sure all the meat and cheese were stocked up and this could mean being at the old and stiff meat slicer for at least an hour at a time.  Then I would be doing my sandwich orders which would start coming in at 9 am and would need to be done before 12.  We did them assembly line style and so more repetitive action involving the back (leaning over and lifting up).  Now, anything I do regularly can trigger it on either side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> My sciatica is triggered by repetitive motion.  When I was apprenticing at a catering company my main job was the sandwich station.  At the beginning and end of my day I had to make sure all the meat and cheese were stocked up and this could mean being at the old and stiff meat slicer for at least an hour at a time.  Then I would be doing my sandwich orders which would start coming in at 9 am and would need to be done before 12.  We did them assembly line style and so more repetitive action involving the back (leaning over and lifting up).  Now, anything I do regularly can trigger it on either side.



36 years of standing on concrete...now that I have a mostly desk job I can switch out shoes a bit more often for variety.  But, if I was back on the floor, passing medications, I would have to wear the right shoes every day.


----------



## Alix

Got up, made brekkie in bed for my honey, had a bath and now I'm ready to head to a yoga class to deal with my ouchie back. I didn't get there a couple of days ago and I think my body is in rebellion! 

When I get home I think I'll pop over to a friends house to see how her new kitchen looks. Then I'm going to laze about the house and pretend there are no chores beckoning me!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 36 years of standing on concrete...now that I have a mostly desk job I can switch out shoes a bit more often for variety.  But, if I was back on the floor, passing medications, I would have to wear the right shoes every day.



Yes, this was on concrete as well.  And I really needed new work shoes.  The doctor said also that 25 years of working in an office and wearing 3" heels didn't help either! Now it is flats with orthotics.


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to meet my best friend at a local tea room for morning tea and crumpets!  We love the place because we can just go and gab and the atmosphere is great with old teapots and cups!  I really need this!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am getting ready to meet my best friend at a local tea room for morning tea and crumpets!  We love the place because we can just go and gab and the atmosphere is great with old teapots and cups!  I really need this!



I wish there was a place like that around here.  Have fun!


----------



## Skittle68

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> ...and index cards...especially for Medical Terminology...they make perfect study materials, flash cards.



I have a French press, and a large double wall insulated cup  I'll need it!! My classes start at 6:30 am. Never been a big highlighter user. I've never gotten the concept of highlighting the important stuff. Isn't it all important?? Also, I did some medical terminology back when I took my nurse's assistant course, so hopefully at least some of it will be review, and I have a flash card app on my phone. It has thousands of pre-loaded flash card sets that you can download and edit to make sure they are correct and have everything you need. Although again, writing stuff down helps me memorize, so I might go back to the home made cards. We shall see. I have 14 credits from doing college classes in high school, which miraculously all count toward the prerequisites I need for the ultrasound program. AND I even got A's in those classes, which is just perfect. They only take 12 people a year into the program, so it's very competitive. You get points for your grade point average, 2 points for a nursing assistant class, 3 points for an AA degree, etc. If I get 4.0's in the rest of the prerequisites I have a chance of being accepted, but if I don't, it should only take one more semester to get my AA, and then I will apply again. I can look at how many points I have on the scale, and know exactly what I need to do to be more competitive. It's going to be a challenge keeping my grades that high and working at the same time.  That's the part that makes me nervous I think  if I can't get A's in all my classes I pretty much screw myself.  Another thing to be nervous about is that my physics class from high school expires in two years. So if I don't get in, and that one expires I'll have to take it again before I apply again.  If I can get my AA by taking summer classes I just might to make sure I get in the first try... That would take away the issue with  my physics class.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow, Skittle, you go girl!

I pureed a seedless watermelon.  DH usually doesn't care for WM, but loves the juice.  Go figure.  Other than that, I'm being extremely lazy.


----------



## Skittle68

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Wow, Skittle, you go girl!
> 
> I pureed a seedless watermelon.  DH usually doesn't care for WM, but loves the juice.  Go figure.  Other than that, I'm being extremely lazy.



Huh, I'm not a fan of watermelon either, but I like the flavor. Go figure...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Skittle68 said:


> I have a French press, and a large double wall insulated cup  I'll need it!! My classes start at 6:30 am. Never been a big highlighter user. I've never gotten the concept of highlighting the important stuff. Isn't it all important?? Also, I did some medical terminology back when I took my nurse's assistant course, so hopefully at least some of it will be review, and I have a flash card app on my phone. It has thousands of pre-loaded flash card sets that you can download and edit to make sure they are correct and have everything you need.* Although again, writing stuff down helps me memorize, so I might go back to the home made cards.*



That's why I suggested Index cards, it's the best way to keep that knowledge and once you learn the root words, you are able to understand other words you come across.  I don't _know_ Latin, but now I can at least get the gist of it by what I do know as root words.


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I am getting ready to meet my best friend at a local tea room for morning tea and crumpets!  We love the place because we can just go and gab and the atmosphere is great with old teapots and cups!  I really need this!



Laurie, care to share where that tea room is? Would love to take a dear friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to get Shrek moving so we can go shopping...he's been "showering" now for almost an hour...and he says I'm slow.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why I suggested Index cards, it's the best way to keep that knowledge and once you learn the root words, you are able to understand other words you come across. I don't _know_ Latin, but now I can at least get the gist of it by what I do know as root words.


 
Same here. I took Latin in H.S. and can see the root word in so many words we use daily. And for medical knowledge, the root words are right there. Such as Derm. The Latin word Derma means skin. Index cards are a great way to remember. Keep them in alphabetical order, and you will find yourself going back to them often.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sliced up a bunch of cukes.  I had to taste a slice of each cuke individually before I put it in the FP, as we've had some really bitter ones due to the heat.  Didn't matter the size, large or small had equal chance of being bitter.  What a nasty taste!  Was able to salvage 2/3rds of them.  They're salted and ready to be rinsed and drained, I may do pickles or just freeze them as is.

Cut up a bunch of tomatoes, will make some salsa cruda.

Ordered some jeans for DH and me from Eddie Bauer, buy one, get one half price, free shipping, free returns, and a Rewards coupon.  Can't get better than this!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Are you sure it's not from Trenton, the city, in New Jersey? Never heard of Trenton brand.



It is the company name by the looks of it Taxy

Here is the website

Click Here


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

This morning we are heading out to Bunnings, which is a hardware/garden store over here...need to get a few bits and pieces 

Then we are going to the supermarket to get some nice crusty french sticks to make garlic bread tonight


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Laurie, care to share where that tea room is? Would love to take a dear friend.


Bunny It is Applewood Country Gifts and Tearoom in the heart of Delta/Surrey, probably easy for you to get to from the border.  I hope you can bring your friend there sometime.  You will love it.  You can pop in or reserve a time for a real "afternoon tea" with sandwiches and goodies.  We just had tea and scones!

Maybe some other time you can come and meet ME there.


----------



## LPBeier

I am at the moment patting myself on the back.

We did some more work on the rooms today and we got the chest of drawers out of the closet and into DH's room.  It mostly has office stuff and his cables, disks, computer parts so is more his.  

Anyway, I went to Walmart yesterday and got one of those organizers you hang from the clothes rod in the closet and put shoes and other things in.  I paid $9.00 for it and I hung it up and put all my fabric in it.  I can lay them flat with the fold out and so I can see each one and they are protected and out of the way.  I am going to get another one for my wool next.  This is saving me so much space!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Bunny It is Applewood Country Gifts and Tearoom in the heart of Delta/Surrey, probably easy for you to get to from the border. I hope you can bring your friend there sometime. You will love it. You can pop in or reserve a time for a real "afternoon tea" with sandwiches and goodies. We just had tea and scones!
> 
> Maybe some other time you can come and meet ME there.


 
What a lovely place. I want to be a Canadian. We used to have a tea room similar to that one eons ago. It was right in the heart of downtown Boston.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am at the moment patting myself on the back.
> 
> We did some more work on the rooms today and we got the chest of drawers out of the closet and into DH's room.  It mostly has office stuff and his cables, disks, computer parts so is more his.
> 
> Anyway, I went to Walmart yesterday and got one of those organizers you hang from the clothes rod in the closet and put shoes and other things in.  I paid $9.00 for it and I hung it up and put all my fabric in it.  I can lay them flat with the fold out and so I can see each one and they are protected and out of the way.  I am going to get another one for my wool next.  This is saving me so much space!



Cool idea!  I got one for my t-shirts and sweaters.  Works great and I can hang more uniforms...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool idea!  I got one for my t-shirts and sweaters.  Works great and I can hang more uniforms...



I have no closet space in our room so I need to use what I do have for hanging clothes.  But I have lots of drawer space.  But the closet in my "studio" has a good sized closet and I want to really utilize all the space.  I will hang sewing projects, mending etc. and probably any clothes that are out of season.

DH is making me a shelf to go on the bottom of the closet that will fit those baskets that are becoming so popular and I will fill them with notions, craft materials, etc.  And he will build another shelf up top for long term storage.  We will get a storage unit that has wide but shallow shelves in it from IKEA for my cake supplies.  It will fit nicely under one of the tables, but rolls out when you need it.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> What a lovely place. I want to be a Canadian. We used to have a tea room similar to that one eons ago. It was right in the heart of downtown Boston.



Addie, come and visit me and I will take you for tea....but not here.  We will go across on the ferry to Victoria (our provincial capitol) on Vancouver Island.  At the Empress Hotel there, they have high tea at 4pm every day, just like in England.  It is an awesome experience.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It is the company name by the looks of it Taxy
> 
> Here is the website
> 
> Click Here


Yup, that's the company name. How weird and wonderful that you bought a cast iron pot made in New Jersey, from an Australian company, with the same name as the capital of New Jersey.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to calm myself (and my dogs) right now.  We had a little scare as one of the roof tops of one of the buildings behind us caught on fire and it was a wicked blaze.  These units were built in the 80's and are all wood.  It took awhile for them to get to the blaze as it was a back suite (actually engulfed two upper suites).  Five fire trucks came but they got it out fairly quickly.  It was a building right near the creek which runs through the complex so could have caught many of the trees on fire and then other buildings.  Our Fire station is right around the corner from us and they are amazing.

We weren't in any danger but our friends on the other side of the creek could have been.

They say everyone got out but they ended up evacuating 4 upper suites and two bottom ones.  They will be out for awhile as there will be water damage in all of them.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are back home 

We went to a kitchen shop and bought a Pizza Stone as we are going to be making our own pizzas again 

Also went to a hardware shop and garden centre and to the shops to get some groceries


----------



## PrincessFiona60

On the way to bed...I think it's laundry day tomorrow and I'd like to be awake for it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great sleep Fiona


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Ms M, I really feel for you. I have had scatica problems for years. Not fun at all. Wish I was close and would happily make your pound cake!


 Thank you LP.
 Was seeming like it was getting better but was only fooling me!!


----------



## Barbara L

Waiting for word on my sister's condition. She had a stroke last night. She was alert and talking, but she has bleeding in her brain from an aneurysm and was in a lot of pain. She is in surgery right now. According to the doctor this type of case "doesn't usually end well."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So Sorry, Barbara...good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Barbara.  Hope everything goes well.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara, I am continuing to pray big time.  I am here if you need me {{{{{{{{{{{{{Barbara and her sister}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## chopper

Barbara,
I'm praying for both you and your sister as well as the doctors and medical staff taking care of her.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Barbara. I'm sending positive vibes.


----------



## Addie

I have spent the past hour trying to get my granddaughter calmed down. Her father died this morning from complications from diabetes. The hospital called her to come to the hospital to identify him. She is a divorced single mother of three small children and certainly hasn't the money to bury him. No insurance. She has been trying to get in touch with his brothers and other family members. No one is home. What a mess. 
The hospital wants to know what to do with the body. She doesn't have an answer for them. 

Does it ever end? I have to get dressed and go to my daughter's home. I want just an hour of calm right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I have spent the past hour trying to get my granddaughter calmed down. Her father died this morning from complications from diabetes. The hospital called her to come to the hospital to identify him. She is a divorced single mother of three small children and certainly hasn't the money to bury him. No insurance. She has been trying to get in touch with his brothers and other family members. No one is home. What a mess.
> The hospital wants to know what to do with the body. She doesn't have an answer for them.
> 
> Does it ever end? I have to get dressed and go to my daughter's home. I want just an hour of calm right now.



Oh no, Addie.  Thoughts are with you and your granddaughter.  What an awful week for you and your family.


----------



## justplainbill

Canning four quarts of hard winter pears.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no, Addie.  Thoughts are with you and your granddaughter.  What an awful week for you and your family.


+1


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Oh no, Addie.  Thoughts are with you and your granddaughter.  What an awful week for you and your family.



+2


----------



## taxlady

I spent a little bit of time clearing up the back yard and uncovering the patio table and chairs (yeah, I know it's late, but better late than never) so we can eat outside. Somehow the screen door locked itself with me on the outside. I had to phone Stirling to let me in. I'm glad I keep my cell phone in my pocket. Then I discovered that the cat had had a bad case of itchy bum and I had to clean that up. Back to my book.


----------



## Dawgluver

I defrosted the meaty bits from butchering the whole boneless ribeye, and will run them through the grinder.  Have a hankering for chili, which may or may not be done today.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I spent a little bit of time clearing up the back yard and uncovering the patio table and chairs (yeah, I know it's late, but better late than never) so we can eat outside. Somehow the screen door locked itself with me on the outside. I had to phone Stirling to let me in. I'm glad I keep my cell phone in my pocket. Then I discovered that the cat had had a bad case of itchy bum and I had to clean that up. Back to my book.



  DH had to call the hotel after he locked himself out on the balcony of his room.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I have spent the past hour trying to get my granddaughter calmed down. Her father died this morning from complications from diabetes. The hospital called her to come to the hospital to identify him. She is a divorced single mother of three small children and certainly hasn't the money to bury him. No insurance. She has been trying to get in touch with his brothers and other family members. No one is home. What a mess.
> The hospital wants to know what to do with the body. She doesn't have an answer for them.
> 
> Does it ever end? I have to get dressed and go to my daughter's home. I want just an hour of calm right now.



Addie, so sorry this has fallen to you.  Hugs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> DH had to call the hotel after he locked himself out on the balcony of his room.



In Denver our deadbolt was keyed on both sides...I got locked IN our apartment because my keys went missing, they were under the couch.  I had to call Shrek to come and let me out so I could go to work.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just woken up and made a coffee


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I have spent the past hour trying to get my granddaughter calmed down. Her father died this morning from complications from diabetes. The hospital called her to come to the hospital to identify him. She is a divorced single mother of three small children and certainly hasn't the money to bury him. No insurance. She has been trying to get in touch with his brothers and other family members. No one is home. What a mess.
> The hospital wants to know what to do with the body. She doesn't have an answer for them.
> 
> Does it ever end? I have to get dressed and go to my daughter's home. I want just an hour of calm right now.



Addie, I am lifting up thoughts and prayers big time for your granddaughter and especially for you.  Take good care of yourself.  We are all hear for you.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sitting here one-handed typing & reading DC while the other hand is comforting Ali (my avatar dog).  There is a loud thunderstorm going through and she is afraid of loud noises.  She has her head laying on my right hand at the moment....


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> Sitting here one-handed typing & reading DC while the other hand is comforting Ali (my avatar dog).  There is a loud thunderstorm going through and she is afraid of loud noises.  She has her head laying on my right hand at the moment....



Aww, poor Ali.  I know how she feels.  Violet is so scared of thunder and lightening.  Last night there was a fired in the back part of our complex (not near our building but also not that far away).  Violet was staying so tight to me because of the sirens and flashing lights.  

Give Ali a gentle hug or scruff behind the ears (whichever she likes better) for me and Violet (and Joie too).


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Aww, poor Ali.  I know how she feels.  Violet is so scared of thunder and lightening.  Last night there was a fired in the back part of our complex (not near our building but also not that far away).  Violet was staying so tight to me because of the sirens and flashing lights.
> 
> Give Ali a gentle hug or scruff behind the ears (whichever she likes better) for me and Violet (and Joie too).



She like a reassuring hand on her and to snuggle close.  She has dozed off now since the storm has passed.


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> She like a reassuring hand on her and to snuggle close.  She has dozed off now since the storm has passed.



I feel for you!  My cocker and dalmation couldn't handle storms.  Much panting and vocalizing.  Beagle couldn't care less, though she hates to get wet.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> In Denver our deadbolt was keyed on both sides...I got locked IN our apartment because my keys went missing, they were under the couch.  I had to call Shrek to come and let me out so I could go to work.



Eeks!  At least you had provisions had Shrek not been able to rescue you!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Dawgluver said:


> I feel for you!  My cocker and dalmation couldn't handle storms.  Much panting and vocalizing.  Beagle couldn't care less, though she hates to get wet.



She doesn't bark or whine at all, she just comes looking for me and then wants in my lap or next to me.  She really gets upset if the smoke alarm goes off, much running and hiding on my bed.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> She doesn't bark or whine at all, she just comes looking for me and then wants in my lap or next to me.  She really gets upset if the smoke alarm goes off, much running and hiding on my bed.



That's the same as Violet.  Just pushes against me, whether it is my hand or any part of my body.  The UPS (universal power supply) units on all our computer and A/V equipment scare the daylights out of her when they beep.


----------



## chopper

DaveSoMD said:
			
		

> Sitting here one-handed typing & reading DC while the other hand is comforting Ali (my avatar dog).  There is a loud thunderstorm going through and she is afraid of loud noises.  She has her head laying on my right hand at the moment....



This is what works for my Aunts dog. You wouldn't think it would work, but honest it really does. 
https://anxietywrap.com/default.aspx?gclid=cn_jk4dahricfdnxmgodqhgauq


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> This is what works for my Aunts dog. You wouldn't think it would work, but honest it really does.
> https://anxietywrap.com/default.aspx?gclid=cn_jk4dahricfdnxmgodqhgauq



I've heard about this.  Wish I'd known about it with my previous storm frightened furbabies.


----------



## CWS4322

I used to take a t-shirt and wrap it around one of my dogs that was extremely thunderstorm phobic and used vet wrap to secure it. She slept on the bed with me and I would put her under the covers (she with her t-shirt on), and hold her close when there were night-time thunderstorms. I quickly learned that she'd stand on the bed and watch for lightening, so I covered her up so she couldn't see the lightening. It seemed to work. She would still shake, but many times, she slept through the storms. The irony was that when she lost her hearing, thunderstorms no longer bothered her. That was the plus of her going deaf. She was my "found-on-road-dog" and was also gun shy. A hunting dog she was never. I miss her still. I have her collar in a ziplock bag--it still smells like her. Every now and again, I take it out to get a good whiff of her....

The first Saint Bernard I rescued was terrified of thunderstorms. He had been a "tied in the yard dog." I remember the first thunderstorm after I brought him home. It was a bad storm--the phone lines were crossed for 6 weeks after that storm. Anyway, I woke up to find him sitting next to the bed, panting. I touched him, and he felt as if he were made of concrete. Every muscle in his body was tensed. Poor baby. After that, I would take him in the basement when I knew a storm was coming and give him a Kong stuffed with frozen liver cubes.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no, Addie. Thoughts are with you and your granddaughter. What an awful week for you and your family.


 
I have to agree. This has not been one of our best times. To be honest, the father has never been one of my favorite people. My GD was finally able to get hold of his family. They are going to have him cremated and then hold a service for him. She is still upset. They got into a screaming argument with her over it. It wasn't until she told them that she would have the city pick up the body and bury him, that they finally shut up. Their final parting word was that if they had to take care of it all, then they didn't want her to go into his apartment and take anything. Trust me, she doesn't want anything. The apartment will probably be condemned. Ever seen the show "Hoarding?" And it has a major bedbug problem. 

What a great day. So from here on, it can only get better. 

My daughter has been resting. The stitches are starting to bother her and itch. Time for them to come out. I never made it to her house today either. I have been dealing with my GD today. This is the child I raised after her mother died. It's a good thing I have a lot of inner strength.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool idea!  I got one for my t-shirts and sweaters.  Works great and I can hang more uniforms...


Oh-oh--I'd need 100 of them to store fabric (she who dies with the most fiber, wins). I used a few of those at the farm for my t-shirts, sweaters, shorts, sheets, pillow cases, etc. They worked great. (I had left my "to die for closet" behind in the City). They are also easy to stitch up if you can sew.


----------



## CWS4322

{{{Hugs}}} Barbara. No one knows enough to be a pessimist.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Oh-oh--I'd need 100 of them to store fabric (she who dies with the most fiber, wins). I used a few of those at the farm for my t-shirts, sweaters, shorts, sheets, pillow cases, etc. They worked great. (I had left my "to die for closet" behind in the City). They are also easy to stitch up if you can sew.



Now that I have one, and I have freed up my sewing desk from all the fabric , I plan to sew a couple for other uses, customizing the length and the size of the pockets.  I may even use some of the fabric I have unearthed.

Oh, and mine is stuffed to the brim and I haven't put all the fabric in yet!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I have to agree. This has not been one of our best times. To be honest, the father has never been one of my favorite people. My GD was finally able to get hold of his family. They are going to have him cremated and then hold a service for him. She is still upset. They got into a screaming argument with her over it. It wasn't until she told them that she would have the city pick up the body and bury him, that they finally shut up. Their final parting word was that if they had to take care of it all, then they didn't want her to go into his apartment and take anything. Trust me, she doesn't want anything. The apartment will probably be condemned. Ever seen the show "Hoarding?" And it has a major bedbug problem.
> 
> What a great day. So from here on, it can only get better.
> 
> My daughter has been resting. The stitches are starting to bother her and itch. Time for them to come out. I never made it to her house today either. I have been dealing with my GD today. This is the child I raised after her mother died. It's a good thing I have a lot of inner strength.


That makes three--hopefully there is truth in bad things come in threes. {{{HUGS}}} (Harriet wants to hop the bus and come down--I'm having a hard time convincing her that Greyhound will not let her ride coach. And, she can't cross the border--she's practicing flying to see if she can fly across...). Chickens aren't very good at flying--if Little Millie were tamer, she could "maybe" fly across at a border crossing where there isn't a bridge and water....I don't think she can swim.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I feel for you! My cocker and dalmation couldn't handle storms. Much panting and vocalizing. Beagle couldn't care less, though she hates to get wet.


 
Teddy just wants to climb under your blankets whether you are there or not. He just shakes violently until he is under those blankets. A couple of times he has been here during a summer storm. He comes flying up on my bed and crawls right under the blanket. I find that he calms down if I pat him while he is under there.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> Now that I have one, and I have freed up my sewing desk from all the fabric , I plan to sew a couple for other uses, customizing the length and the size of the pockets.  I may even use some of the fabric I have unearthed.
> 
> Oh, and mine is stuffed to the brim and I haven't put all the fabric in yet!


I made a "mini" one to store dog stuff---leashes, collars, bandanas, sweaters, etc. And, I used dog fabric. If you run short of fabric, I have tons of dog fabric prints!


----------



## Barbara L

Addie said:


> I have spent the past hour trying to get my granddaughter calmed down. Her father died this morning from complications from diabetes. The hospital called her to come to the hospital to identify him. She is a divorced single mother of three small children and certainly hasn't the money to bury him. No insurance. She has been trying to get in touch with his brothers and other family members. No one is home. What a mess.
> The hospital wants to know what to do with the body. She doesn't have an answer for them.
> 
> Does it ever end? I have to get dressed and go to my daughter's home. I want just an hour of calm right now.


That is so sad. I feel so bad for your granddaughter (and the family). I am praying.  Did her father belong to a church, club, group that might be able to help out with the expenses?


----------



## Barbara L

Thank you for the prayers everyone. My sister had surgery today, and things are looking really good. They took care of the aneurysm that caused the stroke. It turns out there are two more, and they will deal with them when she has recovered from this step.


----------



## chopper

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Thank you for the prayers everyone. My sister had surgery today, and things are looking really good. They took care of the aneurysm that caused the stroke. It turns out there are two more, and they will deal with them when she has recovered from this step.



Oh Barbara, still praying for your sister. I'm glad they were able to take care of the aneurysm, and that they have a plan about the others.


----------



## Addie

Barbara L said:


> Thank you for the prayers everyone. My sister had surgery today, and things are looking really good. They took care of the aneurysm that caused the stroke. It turns out there are two more, and they will deal with them when she has recovered from this step.


 
That is great news. It is good to hear something nice for a change. Prayers are on the way.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> That makes three--hopefully there is truth in bad things come in threes. {{{HUGS}}} (Harriet wants to hop the bus and come down--I'm having a hard time convincing her that Greyhound will not let her ride coach. And, she can't cross the border--she's practicing flying to see if she can fly across...). Chickens aren't very good at flying--if Little Millie were tamer, she could "maybe" fly across at a border crossing where there isn't a bridge and water....I don't think she can swim.


 
 Tell Harriet that chickens are a favorite food of Greyhounds. Right after wabbits!


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I made a "mini" one to store dog stuff---leashes, collars, bandanas, sweaters, etc. And, I used dog fabric. If you run short of fabric, I have tons of dog fabric prints!


My Fabricland membership will never allow me to run out of fabric!  But now you mention it I don't have any dog prints.......


----------



## Kylie1969

Thinking of you and your family Barbara


----------



## tinlizzie

Gosh, a lot happened while I was busy with my Tropical Storm Isaac doings.  Sorry, Barbara and Addie for your woes.   I hope everything looks brighter this morning. 

My dog is mostly deaf and scared witless of rainstorms.  She doesn't hear the thunder, but has proven a pretty good barometer when sniffing the air of an approaching storm.  She begins shaking and pacing the house endlessly.  Those toenails on the tile are making me consider dog-booties or something.  I've tried several remedies but have yet to find one that works.  Patting just doesn't do it.  She doesn't like getting wet outside, either.  I found myself holding an umbrella over her last night in the driving rain.


----------



## Addie

Have you tryied hold her or putting her under a cover on her bed? And they do have special jackets for dogs that are afraid of storms.


----------



## Alix

Good morning all! Just sat down with my coffee and going to catch up on things around here. Also reading my daughter's blog. That is one funny young lady.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Good morning all! Just sat down with my coffee and going to catch up on things around here. Also reading my daughter's blog. That is one funny young lady.



I just caught up on the Blog, very funny!  Now, I'm going to have some pumpkin pie for breakfast.


----------



## Andy M.

Being away for the weekend means I must get some groceries so I'm off to do some shopping.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Tell Harriet that chickens are a favorite food of Greyhounds. Right after wabbits!


I think she meant the Greyhound on wheels! I don't know if I want to tell her that--she saw the "Wabbits 4 Sale" sign when she was riding shotgun and probably would like me to go get a few "Wabbits" for her ride on the greyhound!


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just caught up on the Blog, very funny!  Now, I'm going to have some pumpkin pie for breakfast.



Just after I posted that, our power went out! It was out for about an hour and a half. You should read today's entry. It was a hard morning in our house today.


----------



## Alix

A hard morning for Bugs.


----------



## Barbara L

Thanks again everyone. I haven't heard any news about it today, which is a good sign. 

Alix, I loved the blog entry! So funny! As I posted on the blog site, she is her mother's daughter!

About storms, Cubbie doesn't mind going out in the rain, and he doesn't act scared during thunder storms, but he does stick closer to me during them and appreciates extra hugs then. The poor guy has been stuck outside (while we were gone) during some bad ones, but most of the time he is inside with me "protecting" me from the storms.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Just after I posted that, our power went out! It was out for about an hour and a half. You should read today's entry. It was a hard morning in our house today.



Thanks for sharing that.  I loved Bugs' little stories in the old newsletters.  Now I can enjoy her on a regular basis!

I had a fruit smoothie and half a slice of bacon for breakfast - not blog material


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> Have you tryied hold her or putting her under a cover on her bed? And they do have special jackets for dogs that are afraid of storms.


 
You probably mean those "thundershirts," (a great name isn't it?).  I'm just not in a position to spend that kind of money right now.  Awhile back I did order some herbal concoction on the Net that was supposed to soothe her.  Nope.  And she doesn't like to be covered up.  It's getting pretty old as often as we have storms in the summertime.  Can't wait for winter.

So, thanks anyway, Addie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Just after I posted that, our power went out! It was out for about an hour and a half. You should read today's entry. It was a hard morning in our house today.



Poor Bugs, I would simply die.  The only thing I can do before I wake up is run the Keurig.


----------



## tinlizzie

Barbara L said:


> Thanks again everyone. I haven't heard any news about it today, which is a good sign.
> 
> Alix, I loved the blog entry! So funny! As I posted on the blog site, she is her mother's daughter!
> 
> About storms, Cubbie doesn't mind going out in the rain, and he doesn't act scared during thunder storms, but he does stick closer to me during them and appreciates extra hugs then. The poor guy has been stuck outside (while we were gone) during some bad ones, but most of the time he is inside with me "protecting" me from the storms.


 
Lucky dog!  And Cubbie is lucky, too!


----------



## Claire

Right at the moment, having a private "celebration" -- in the past week, my surgeon and my physical therapist both told me "good-bye".  They both said to call if I need them, and not to expect too much of myself -- it is going to hurt and I will limp for awhile.  But they gave me recommendations and move on!  Yay!


----------



## LPBeier

Claire said:


> Right at the moment, having a private "celebration" -- in the past week, my surgeon and my physical therapist both told me "good-bye".  They both said to call if I need them, and not to expect too much of myself -- it is going to hurt and I will limp for awhile.  But they gave me recommendations and move on!  Yay!


Congratulations, Claire!  I know exactly what that feels like and I am happy for you!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Alix said:


> Just after I posted that, our power went out! It was out for about an hour and a half.



That's why I keep an old percolator around...gotta have the morning coffee!!!


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> Right at the moment, having a private "celebration" -- in the past week, my surgeon and my physical therapist both told me "good-bye".  They both said to call if I need them, and not to expect too much of myself -- it is going to hurt and I will limp for awhile.  But they gave me recommendations and move on!  Yay!


w00t!


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Just after I posted that, our power went out! It was out for about an hour and a half. You should read today's entry. It was a hard morning in our house today.


I have a "Thunder Range". It's a single burner and burns butane, so it is safe in the house. We bought it after the ice storm of 1998, when we were without power for eight days. We have a little moka maker for espresso-like coffee, or we can boil water and make Melitta coffee or French Press. I don't like to be without my coffee. I could get by on good tea, but they both need a way to heat the water and I have it.


----------



## tinlizzie

Claire said:


> Right at the moment, having a private "celebration" -- in the past week, my surgeon and my physical therapist both told me "good-bye". They both said to call if I need them, and not to expect too much of myself -- it is going to hurt and I will limp for awhile. But they gave me recommendations and move on! Yay!


 

Huzzah!  Glad to hear your good news.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I have a "Thunder Range". It's a single burner and burns butane, so it is safe in the house. We bought it after the ice storm of 1998, when we were without power for eight days. We have a little moka maker for espresso-like coffee, or we can boil water and make Melitta coffee or French Press. I don't like to be without my coffee. I could get by on good tea, but they both need a way to heat the water and I have it.



Except for heat this apartment is all electric.  I have a propane camp stove and a 12 volt plugin percolator for the car.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Except for heat this apartment is all electric.  I have a propane camp stove and a 12 volt plugin percolator for the car.


Yeah, my place is all electric too, including the heat.


----------



## Barbara L

That's great Claire!


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> Yeah, my place is all electric too, including the heat.


We are also all electric, including the pump to the well, which means we don't even have water (one or two flushes) when the power goes out. We have a charcoal grill outside, and that's it.


----------



## Skittle68

Trying to stay awake for a couple more hours. Woke up at 5 am, even though I didn't fall asleep until almost 2 am. I'd like to make it until 7 before I crash. Then I can start being on a more normal get up at 5 am routine. I don't do well on so little sleep. Going back and forth on weekends when I work til 10-11 pm to week days when I have to be up at 5 is going to be interesting...


----------



## LPBeier

We are everything electric including the heat.  I have one of those butane burners.  DH got it so I could practice omelets for school.

...no, seriously!

We were tested on omelets and they had to be perfect - cooked but not brown and rolled properly.  Our electric stove kept making me mess it up so he got the bright idea of getting something that would mimic the gas stoves at school and it worked!  Other than putting a little too much lox in my omelet, it was perfect!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am relaxing watching TV and doing cross stitch...I am in a lot of pain with my shoulder today...taken some strong painkillers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting myself all wound up and anxious for the next heart test this afternoon.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting myself all wound up and anxious for the next heart test this afternoon.



Big hugs!  Hope it goes well....and that you don't get too wound up and anxious!


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting myself all wound up and anxious for the next heart test this afternoon.



Is that a requirement? Here I thought they just made you run on a treadmill. 
Seriously though, isn't this the one you get to sleep through? It will be a breeze! You'll have the prayers and good wishes of so many of us here you'll float on angel wings. {{{{{PF}}}}}

I'm giggling about my breakfast choices (coffee x2, tomato juice, mars bar cupcake and leftover salad) and thinking I'm probably going to be featured in today's edition of the weird breakfast choices blog. I'm going to spend some quality time out on my deck soaking in all the sunshine I can. All too soon it will be winter again and my vitamin D level will plummet!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting myself all wound up and anxious for the next heart test this afternoon.



Don't worry, you'll ace this test.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting myself all wound up and anxious for the next heart test this afternoon.


 
Now what would you say if it was me? Well, that advice goes for you also. Calm down. Everything is going to be all right. I have been through all of the tests including a cath and a quint bypass. And I am still here for the sole purpose of worrying about you. And you know that isn't good for me. You are going to do just fine. Just like I did.


----------



## Claire

I just finished a couple of projects I started over the weekend.  The biggie was making stock.  I made multiple meat stock ... that is to say, I had the carcass of a chicken, a couple of pork steak bones, one huge bone from a porterhouse.  To that I added two big packages of marrow bones, carrots, celery, onions and garlic.  All the raw bones I roasted for a couple of hours.  Popped the marrow into a bowl and gave to husband with some good bread for lunch (he was in heaven!).  I strained last night and left overnight in the fridge so I could take off the fat.  So that's what I did today, dealt with the fat and made up 4 quarts of mixed meat stock.  Husband nuked some to see how it tasted .... wow.  Great.  I don't salt my stock until I use it, but it is very tasty already.

What a mess, though.  Have been cleaning the kitchen over and over and over again!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Now what would you say if it was me? Well, that advice goes for you also. Calm down. Everything is going to be all right. I have been through all of the tests including a cath and a quint bypass. And I am still here for the sole purpose of worrying about you. And you know that isn't good for me. You are going to do just fine. Just like I did.


Addie, you are awesome!  PF, listen to her - you will be fine (but you have my love, hugs, thoughts prayers too!)


----------



## Addie

Wow Claire. You sure has been one busy lady. I wish I could get back into the cooking mood. I have to bake two apple pies and I keep stalling. And I want to make a big pan of Mac and Cheese for this weekend. 

Friday, my daughter is going to have the staples removed and she is scared. I am going to ask her if she wants me to go with her. I think it might help since I have had staples a few times myself. I wish my youngest son would go with her. He can talk to her doctors again. They will have the pathology report by then. 

I just had a brainstorm. My girlfriend's ex-husband is up here from Atlanta also to get his radiation treatment at Mass. Gen Hosp. The same hospital my daughter goes to. I think I will ask him to join us for the party in her yard. He has his wife with him. I will have to ask my daughter first. This is the man I baked a cake for and he had no idea who did it until my girlfriend told him. We have never talked or even met.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I will keep your daughter in my thoughts and prayers as she gets both the results and the staples removed.  And you are always in them (thoughts and prayers).


----------



## Andy M.

Addie, we're thinking positive thoughts for your daughter.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Addie, we're thinking positive thoughts for your daughter.


+1


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, we're thinking positive thoughts for your daughter.


 
Thank you to both of you. What is so upsetting right now is that they went through the cancer thing with her husband. When they found it, they gave him three months at the most. He has been in remission for more than five years to date. But she is remembering all the hard days that she went through with him when he was getting chemo. Sitting by the bedside when he was so sick. Sitting in the hospital for hours while he got the chemo. And she knows what she is facing. But I think what is scaring her the most is what it did to her husband. It has left him in really bad shape. He is in constant pain. It takes him more than an hour to get out of bed each day. And his thought process is really out of whack. And everyone sees it along with him. He can't stand for more than a few minutes. And to make even the simplest decision is so difficult for him. She is afraid that she will end up like him. Then who will take care of the both of them. 

He is terrified that he is going to lose her. He keeps crying every so often. That isn't helping her any at all. And all the company that keeps showing up is draining her of her strength. My daughter and her husband need time alone to abosrb all of this. I haven't been to see her since she got home from the hospital. She has enough company. But I do call her each day. And she knows if she really needs me I will come in a flash. Her daughter has moved home. But she is starting nursing school and will be busy with her studyinig. Her son lives downstairs and is doing what he can. He works full time so he is not home during the day. His girlfriend who lives with him has been helping with the cooking. God bless her. She is not the worlds best cook, but she is trying. 

Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. Thank you everyone. It really helps me to know I have so many folks that care. This has been a shock to me almost as bad as when my youngest daughter was murdered. I am over the worst of it and am ready to face what ever comes. She is my first born. I will not lose her.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having my morning coffee 

Then off to the shops to get a few things


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Addie, you are awesome!  PF, listen to her - you will be fine (but you have my love, hugs, thoughts prayers too!)



+ 1

I know you studied hard for this test, PF!  Hope all is well!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wasn't the test but the results I am anxious over.  I just laid there and the tech looked at my heart with ultrasound...no treadmill, thank goodness.  The hardest thing I had to do was hold my breath a few times.  Now is the real hard part...waiting for the results.  Once again, the tech said nothing.  But at least I got to watch most of it this time.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wasn't the test but the results I am anxious over. I just laid there and the tech looked at my heart with ultrasound...no treadmill, thank goodness. The hardest thing I had to do was hold my breath a few times. Now is the real hard part...waiting for the results. Once again, the tech said nothing. But at least I got to watch most of it this time.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!


 
Well, I am certainly glad you behaved yourself during the test. Otherwise I would have had to send you to bed ALONE and told you to turn over and face the wall. 

I was surprised to hear that the ultrasound for my stomach was not so good. I thought it was just going to be a waste of time. I just went to humor the doctor. Silly me. But then when I went for the cath lookysee, it wasn't as bad as the ultrasound made it out to be. So in the end it was all for nothing after all. And yours will come back with good results also. Stop worryinig.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

But, but...if they have to give me a pig valve...I'll never be able to eat bacon again!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> But, but...if they have to give me a pig valve...I'll never be able to eat bacon again!



Dad got a pig valve.  Did him well, and he did love him his bacon!

Oh, PF, sure hope things work out!

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Dad got a pig valve.  Did him well, and he did love him his bacon!
> 
> Oh, PF, sure hope things work out!
> 
> {{{hugs}}}



Just anxious, not freaking out.  Hopefully they'll let me know early tomorrow what the results are.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just anxious, not freaking out.  Hopefully they'll let me know early tomorrow what the results are.



Be sure to let us know either way - we are here for you your Ogreness, you know that.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening everyone 

I had quite a busy morning and then a relaxing arvo watching Criminal Minds

About to go and watch some Masterchef and Grand Designs soon


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> Dad got a pig valve. Did him well, and he did love him his bacon!
> 
> Oh, PF, sure hope things work out!
> 
> {{{hugs}}}


 
+1


----------



## LPBeier

Just got up and enjoying the quiet of the morning and catching up on my DC, email, FB, etc.  

Today I am moving all my cake books into my studio bookshelf.  This will get them out of bags in virtually every room in the house and off my regular cookbook shelves so I can fill them with regular cookbooks! 

Every step, while slow going, is getting me closer to having a very organized and fun place to hang out and create!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I am off to do the grocery shopping soon and then a look around the shops

Hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, since the doctor's office didn't call with results...I get to act like an invalid for another day...


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Just got up and enjoying the quiet of the morning and catching up on my DC, email, FB, etc.
> 
> Today I am moving all my cake books into my studio bookshelf. This will get them out of bags in virtually every room in the house and off my regular cookbook shelves so I can fill them with regular cookbooks!
> 
> Every step, while slow going, is getting me closer to having a very organized and fun place to hang out and create!


 
Isn't that such a great feeling, to see progress?   I've been doing similar for the past year and a half since my mom passed  - I got so tired of just moving boxes and things from one room to the next and back again, and am finally seeing the light at the end of the tunnel.  I so want the guest room to actually be a guest room, and am just about there!  Best wishes to you LP....it will get there.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, since the doctor's office didn't call with results...I get to act like an invalid for another day...


 
  Hoping for the best, fiona!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thinking of you Fiona


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we received our cast iron griddle pan YAY!!

Cant wait to fry some steaks on it this weekend


----------



## simonbaker

Trying to get our 13 year old daughter's hair just right & an outfit picked out for picture day at school, it's my latest challenge!


----------



## Soma

Taking a couple days at home (instead of visiting my new addiction - our 'new' old boat (40 years old, but oh-so-adorable, and sturdy).....want to catch up on laundry, some house-cleaning (I mean: there are cobwebs, now visible)....

but a labourer who promised months ago to build us a new stair to our deck, came to work.....and lo and behold, he came lunchbox-less. So DH asked me to provide lunch yesterday, which I scrambled to do....made 'clean-out-the-fridge soup); but then he was still here at suppertime, and I found ham for sandwiches.
Today, a repeat of the same....and I'm out of easy meals. 

Guess a trip to the grocer is in order. Bye bye cobweb-cleaning.... hehe.


----------



## Cheryl J

Going to the river today with my daughter and little grandson, Tyler.    Will play on the grassy riverbank, hit the antique shops in town, have lunch at the Kern River Brewing Company  and take little man to see the fish hatchery.  It's going to be a great day!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Going to the river today with my daughter and little grandson, Tyler.  Will play on the grassy riverbank, hit the antique shops in town, have lunch at the Kern River Brewing Company  and take little man to see the fish hatchery. It's going to be a great day!


 
That souds like a fun day for the little guy. Grandmas are the best.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Addie.  If I can create even half of all the memories with my grandchildren as my own grandma made with me, my life will be complete!  

Hittin' the road now, hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> Today we received our cast iron griddle pan YAY!!
> 
> Cant wait to fry some steaks on it this weekend


 
Yay!  Have fun with it, Kylie, cast iron griddles are awesome!  Can't wait to see some food photos with great grill marks!


----------



## justplainbill

Reading Fannie Farmer's 1912 "A New Book of Cookery".


----------



## Claire

Going absolutely crazy.  My computer is in the hallway, line of sight to kitchen (think old shot-gun house).  I swear I can hear someone in the kitchen.  Dog and husband in living room.  It isn't mouse season yet, but I swear I can hear an animal moving around.  Rosebud (dog, not husband) isn't alerting to anything.  Husband can't hear it.  Sometimes I can hear neighbor when she moves around (close boundaries), but I don't think she's outside.  I'm not moving too quickly (broken hip) so had husband look under the sinks.  I'm going nuts!


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> Reading Fannie Farmer's 1912 "A New Book of Cookery".


 
She wrote the original cookbook for the Boston Public Schools for their Home Ec. classes. The first thing I made from it was white sauce and home made tomato soup. I had that book for years. Unfortunately it wasn't meant for family cooking. All the recipes were for individual students. We had to eat what we cooked. We learned very quickly what a pinch and a dash was. I loved that class. Always got straight A's. We also learned how to set a table properly. Something I already knew. My mother was a fanatic of what a proper young lady needed to know. If only she could see how I turned out. She would be crying buckets of tears.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Going absolutely crazy. My computer is in the hallway, line of sight to kitchen (think old shot-gun house). I swear I can hear someone in the kitchen. Dog and husband in living room. It isn't mouse season yet, but I swear I can hear an animal moving around. Rosebud (dog, not husband) isn't alerting to anything. Husband can't hear it. Sometimes I can hear neighbor when she moves around (close boundaries), but I don't think she's outside. I'm not moving too quickly (broken hip) so had husband look under the sinks. I'm going nuts!


 
Have you had your hearing checked lately? During WWII, folks who had metal in their mouth, fillings, braces, etc., could pick up short wave radio broadcasts. Lucille Ball was such a person.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here trying to read the posts and Oracle (Java) is driving me crazy. Evidently they have found a major issue with their old program and wants to install the new one. It seems to have a bunch of installations and keeps popping up on my screen. You need Java to run any Microsoft program.


----------



## justplainbill

Using a 2.5 x 8" X 3/8" hard black Arkansas to touch up my wife's 9" Anton Wingen Othello cooks, 4" Wuesthof Dreizack boning, and 6" Shun Elite utility knives.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Using a 2.5 x 8" X 3/8" hard black Arkansas to touch up my wife's 9" Anton Wingen Othello cooks, 4" Wuesthof Dreizack boning, and 6" Shun Elite utility knives.


Is a "hard black Arkansas" a sharpening stone?


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> Is a "hard black Arkansas" a sharpening stone?


Yes.  I think it's one of the best natural sharpening stones.
Black Hard Arkansas Ultra Fine Whet Stone 8" x 2" x 1/2" in Wood Box - Knifecenter.com


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Trying to get our 13 year old daughter's hair just right & an outfit picked out for picture day at school, it's my latest challenge!



What a beautiful challenge to have. She will only be 13 for a year!  My kids are 31 and almost 26. It seems like just yesterday we were going in for school pictures...


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got back from the shops...went to buy some ingredients to make some small custard tarts in my new little tart tins


----------



## Addie

I just finished talking to my granddaughter. Her father's family gave her a hard time today. They weren't happy with what she planned for her father's funeral today. Of course they didn't contribute one cent to it. She emptied her savings account to pay for everything. The casket cost her extra. Her father weighed 420 pounds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I just finished talking to my granddaughter. Her father's family gave her a hard time today. They weren't happy with what she planned for her father's funeral today. Of course they didn't contribute one cent to it. She emptied her savings account to pay for everything. The casket cost her extra. Her father weighed 420 pounds.



They are ungrateful wretches who have no say in the matter and she should tell them so.  I'm sorry she had to deal with that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> I just finished talking to my granddaughter. Her father's family gave her a hard time today. They weren't happy with what she planned for her father's funeral today. Of course they didn't contribute one cent to it. She emptied her savings account to pay for everything. The casket cost her extra. Her father weighed 420 pounds.



Oh, Addie, that's so wrong.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are ungrateful wretches who have no say in the matter and she should tell them so. I'm sorry she had to deal with that.


 
I told her if anyone of them has anything else to say just ask them, "How much do you contribute to his funeral?" 

I had her aunt in Girl Scouts many, many moons ago. She was a problem then and she hasn't changed.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I told her if anyone of them has anything else to say just ask them, "How much do you contribute to his funeral?"
> 
> I had her aunt in Girl Scouts many, many moons ago. She was a problem then and she hasn't changed.


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

Made salsa cruda, and since my home grown cilantro was gone, I had DH pick some up from the grocer's.  What a disappointment!  $.79 for about 12 strands with absolutely no flavor.  Clover would have tasted better.    Oh well, the salsa is pretty decent, even with the flavorless cilantro.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am currently baking some custard tarts and lemon curd tarts 

I have just finished making the sweet shortcrust pastry, lots of rolling out and I made 16 individual little tarts...my arms are aching LOL!

They are in the oven, now to make the fillings


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I am currently baking some custard tarts and lemon curd tarts
> 
> I have just finished making the sweet shortcrust pastry, lots of rolling out and I made 16 individual little tarts...my arms are aching LOL!
> 
> They are in the oven, now to make the fillings



Oh yum!  Bet you are exhausted, Kylie, but looking forward to hearing/seeing the results!  I love custard and lemon curd!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Made salsa cruda, and since my home grown cilantro was gone, I had DH pick some up from the grocer's. What a disappointment! $.79 for about 12 strands with absolutely no flavor. Clover would have tasted better.  Oh well, the salsa is pretty decent, even with the flavorless cilantro.


 
Aaargh, dawg, isn't that disappointing - they shouldn't even be selling cilantro this late in the year, it has no flavor at all.    Glad your salsa turned out good without it, though.    I think I'm going to try growing it again this year, but we have to start it around November and by March or so it starts bolting and is pretty much done.  I LOVE cilantro!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> I am currently baking some custard tarts and lemon curd tarts
> 
> I have just finished making the sweet shortcrust pastry, lots of rolling out and I made 16 individual little tarts...my arms are aching LOL!
> 
> They are in the oven, now to make the fillings


 
Wow, that is a lot of tarts.    Also would love to hear how they turned out!   I love lemony desserts.


----------



## justplainbill

Trying to beat the squirrels to the filbert harvest.


----------



## Kylie1969

DL and Cheryl...the tarts worked out pretty good...except I think the pastry was a bit dry...not as moist as recipes I have tried before.

I tried a different one just for a change...but this one did not have an egg yolk in it and I think that has made all the difference


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> Thank you to both of you. What is so upsetting right now is that they went through the cancer thing with her husband. When they found it, they gave him three months at the most. He has been in remission for more than five years to date. But she is remembering all the hard days that she went through with him when he was getting chemo. Sitting by the bedside when he was so sick. Sitting in the hospital for hours while he got the chemo. And she knows what she is facing. But I think what is scaring her the most is what it did to her husband. It has left him in really bad shape. He is in constant pain. It takes him more than an hour to get out of bed each day. And his thought process is really out of whack. And everyone sees it along with him. He can't stand for more than a few minutes. And to make even the simplest decision is so difficult for him. She is afraid that she will end up like him. Then who will take care of the both of them.
> 
> He is terrified that he is going to lose her. He keeps crying every so often. That isn't helping her any at all. And all the company that keeps showing up is draining her of her strength. My daughter and her husband need time alone to abosrb all of this. I haven't been to see her since she got home from the hospital. She has enough company. But I do call her each day. And she knows if she really needs me I will come in a flash. Her daughter has moved home. But she is starting nursing school and will be busy with her studyinig. Her son lives downstairs and is doing what he can. He works full time so he is not home during the day. His girlfriend who lives with him has been helping with the cooking. God bless her. She is not the worlds best cook, but she is trying.
> 
> Thank you so much for your thoughts and prayers. Thank you everyone. It really helps me to know I have so many folks that care. This has been a shock to me almost as bad as when my youngest daughter was murdered. I am over the worst of it and am ready to face what ever comes. She is my first born. I will not lose her.



She should talk to her doctor about whether her treatment will be less severe than her husband's it might give her some peace of mind to hear that her cancer wasn't as far along (I'm assuming, since you said they think they got all of it in the surgery), and therefore won't need such heavy doses and drastic treatment.  That would be so scary to have seen first hand what it can do, and I really feel for both of you. Hang in there, and see if any medical staff can reassure her, if it's true that the treatment will be less severe, and in all likelihood it will not affect her like her husband.  My mom went through chemo 15 years ago, and she is in better shape now than she was then. She just did a 5k pulling a wagon with her two nephews in it, does yoga twice a week, and her boss at work has been bugging her for 15 years to go to school and move up in the department (she found out the week after she started that job that she had cancer!! I'm sure they were thrilled lol).  Lots of people come through it just fine, and she needs to believe she will be one of them to keep her spirits up, and get through it.  I didn't even look at when this post was from- I haven't been on here in a few days due to having 4 16-17 hour days in a row, with school and work, so hopefully your daughter is in better spirits now. Hang in there!


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Spring everyone...well it is here anyway 

It is a lovely sunny morning and it is going to be 20 degrees...perfect!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sitting out on the patio looking at the beautiful full moon, and going through pics of my trip to the river yesterday with daughter and grandson. I love this one.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> Happy Spring everyone...well it is here anyway
> 
> It is a lovely sunny morning and it is going to be 20 degrees...perfect!!


 
Happy spring to you, Kylie.  I'm sure you're ready for the warm weather.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Sitting out on the patio looking at the beautiful full moon, and going through pics of my trip to the river yesterday with daughter and grandson. I love this one.



What an adorable child!  Glad you had a good time, Cheryl!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Happy Spring everyone...well it is here anyway
> 
> It is a lovely sunny morning and it is going to be 20 degrees...perfect!!



Happy Spring to you too, Kylie!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> What an adorable child! Glad you had a good time, Cheryl!


 
Thank you dawg, that's my little Tyler - he turned 2 years old last month.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much Cheryl and DL xx

Cheryl, you have the loveliest little grandson in Tyler  Thank you for sharing that photo

Did you guys do any fishing there...or was it just a nice stroll along the river?


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm bored and Steppenwolf is playing in my head so I think I will head out on the highway! 

Looking for adventure, maybe a sack of early apples or a couple of garage sales!

Born to be wild!!!


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm bored and Steppenwolf is playing in my head so I think I will head out on the highway!
> 
> Looking for adventure, maybe a sack of early apples or a couple of garage sales!
> 
> Born to be wild!!!


 
Gosh, Bea!  You've put a bee in my bonnet now and I think I'll go out to the marsh and watch birds.  Yeehaw!


----------



## msmofet

Going to dentist later then picking DD up from work, then making dinner. OH joy!! LOL I would love to go for a ride upstate but gas costs so dang much!!


----------



## Addie

Boy you folks lead such exciting lives. Bird watching, picking apples, making dinner. I feel like a slacker going to a family party to end the summer season and celebrate labor day. All I am going to do is sit in the sun and sleep some more. And eat. And sleep. Maybe some talking. I won't be going into the pool. 

Years ago when I was living at my daughter's house, she had some loungers that were just to low for me. I couldn't get up without help. And my leg was at its worst at that time. So I bought a really nice one that was higher and had a waterproof cushion. When I moved to here, I couldn't take it with me. So it went to my daughter when she is in the yard. But it has always been a given when I go there to visit, the lounge is mine. I am going to let my daughter have it today. She needs the soft cushion for her head. Anything she wants, she can have.


----------



## Rocklobster

Gathering food items from the cupboards and pantry to add to a care package for my daughter. Heading into the city to visit her today. Bought her a wok and will take her shopping to a few specialty stores for ingredients that she can cook in it. I'm thinking oyster sauce, sesame oil, corn starch, cooking wine, soy sauce, chili paste, ginger, etc....


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Gathering food items from the cupboards and pantry to add to a care package for my daughter. Heading into the city to visit her today. Bought her a wok and will take her shopping to a few specialty stores for ingredients that she can cook in it. I'm thinking oyster sauce, sesame oil, corn starch, cooking wine, soy sauce, chili paste, ginger, etc....


 
Do parents ever stop making care packages for the kids?


----------



## Katie H

Trying to muster up the courage to bake something.  I'm relearning to use my newly rebuilt right hand...in baby steps as I still have a cast of sorts on it.  It's removable for bathing.

The last full cast and the metal rod/pin were removed on Thursday, the more user-friendly cast was applied and I had my first session of physical therapy yesterday morning.

After all that, I may be being over cautious as to how I do things, but I want to get back to being whole without any glitches.  This repair was/is my only shot and I plan to "go by the book" for the recovery process.

What I REALLY want to do is make some bread but...dunno that might be thinking a little too adventuresome.  Perhaps some cookies would be a better choice.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Trying to muster up the courage to bake something.  I'm relearning to use my newly rebuilt right hand...in baby steps as I still have a cast of sorts on it.  It's removable for bathing.
> 
> The last full cast and the metal rod/pin were removed on Thursday, the more user-friendly cast was applied and I had my first session of physical therapy yesterday morning.
> 
> After all that, I may be being over cautious as to how I do things, but I want to get back to being whole without any glitches.  This repair was/is my only shot and I plan to "go by the book" for the recovery process.
> 
> What I REALLY want to do is make some bread but...dunno that might be thinking a little too adventuresome.  Perhaps some cookies would be a better choice.


No bread, unless you use a bread machine and do absolutely no hand kneading. Definitely take it easy and by the book. Healing vibes being sent in your direction.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> No bread, unless you use a bread machine and do absolutely no hand kneading. Definitely take it easy and by the book. Healing vibes being sent in your direction.



+1

Doing laundry here.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> No bread, unless you use a bread machine and do absolutely no hand kneading. Definitely take it easy and by the book. Healing vibes being sent in your direction.



No, I wouldn't even think of kneading by hand.  Actually I haven't done that since 1999 when I bought my bread machine.  The machine has never really made bread.  I use it strictly for kneading and for the first rise of my doughs.  It's been a great tool to help with the awful arthritis in my hands, which is why I had the surgery in July...arthritis.

Gave up, for today at least, of making bread.  Have my eyes on a pistachio Bundt cake instead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up from a nap.  Need to get something to eat, Homemade Cream of Mushroom soup sounds good.


----------



## Somebunny

Just took a load of laundry off of the line and put the second one on.  Need to decide on what's for dinner and get started soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Somebunny said:


> Just took a load of laundry off of the line and put the second one on.  Need to decide on what's for dinner and get started soon.



The smell of clothes dried on the line is one of my fondest childhood memories!


----------



## Katie H

I, too, just brought in a basket full of laundry that dried on the clothesline.  I'm off by a day, but every Friday I wash and hang out our bed linens.  I LOVE crawling into bed on Friday night after my shower.  There's no perfume like that of line-dried sheets.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you so much Cheryl and DL xx
> 
> Cheryl, you have the loveliest little grandson in Tyler  Thank you for sharing that photo
> 
> Did you guys do any fishing there...or was it just a nice stroll along the river?


 
Thank you, Kylie.    No, I don't fish anymore, sure do miss it though.  We just walked along the river, went to lunch, browsed through the antique shops, and stopped for ice cream on the way home.


----------



## Somebunny

Bea and Katie,  some folks think I am crazy, but I love to hang laundry on the line I find it very relaxing and cathartic at the same time.  I too love that freshly line dried smell and sheets are the best.  Katie you are right about line dried sheets just after one has showered.  Great feeling!


----------



## Dawgluver

If I can get DH to move, we are headed to our neighbor's open house for their daughter, who won a Fullbright Scholarship!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It is another lovely sunny morning, so Steve and I are off for a walk soon, going to need the sunglasses for sure this morning...very bright out there 

It is Fathers Day here today...I am thinking of my wonderful dad who passed away 12 years ago 

Have a lovely night/day everyone


----------



## TATTRAT

Hey all, hope everyone has been well. 

Just up, not being able to sleep, can't get comfy, and was told that this would happen, so no biggie. . . got my new parts in though, what a process. One down, one to go! you can see the right hip, that is supposed to be round, well, it's not. . .has a lot of rot/degradation, and that will have to be done in the next few months.


----------



## Claire

Katie H said:


> Trying to muster up the courage to bake something.  I'm relearning to use my newly rebuilt right hand...in baby steps as I still have a cast of sorts on it.  It's removable for bathing.
> 
> The last full cast and the metal rod/pin were removed on Thursday, the more user-friendly cast was applied and I had my first session of physical therapy yesterday morning.
> 
> After all that, I may be being over cautious as to how I do things, but I want to get back to being whole without any glitches.  This repair was/is my only shot and I plan to "go by the book" for the recovery process.
> 
> What I REALLY want to do is make some bread but...dunno that might be thinking a little too adventuresome.  Perhaps some cookies would be a better choice.



Boy, can I identify.  I now have three 4-inch screws in my hip, and I'm trying to re-learn how to walk.  My kitchen walls are getting an update starting Monday, and my downstairs bath/laundry/utility room may be out of commission for awhile, so my "holiday weekend" is going to consist of getting as much laundry and cleaning done wile I can still do it.  Whoopee!


----------



## Alix

Listening to the rain and snuggling with a warm kitty. There is a cup of coffee close by and the Kindle at hand. The house is quiet and all is well.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Listening to the rain and snuggling with a warm kitty. There is a cup of coffee close by and the Kindle at hand. The house is quiet and all is well.


That sound so nice and cozy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> Hey all, hope everyone has been well.
> 
> Just up, not being able to sleep, can't get comfy, and was told that this would happen, so no biggie. . . got my new parts in though, what a process. One down, one to go! you can see the right hip, that is supposed to be round, well, it's not. . .has a lot of rot/degradation, and that will have to be done in the next few months.




Good to see you, Titanium Man...did you ask for the bionics?


----------



## Addie

I am trying to calm down. I had an argument with my daughter this morning. She is using this illness as an excuse for bad behavior. I will not accept it. No one knows better than me what illness can do to you. But I never used it to be rude to others and become out of control. I have had so many major surgeries that I have lost count. She is trying to tell me I don't know what real pain is. It turned into a screaming match on her part. 

Her brother is coming to visit her with his wife and son. I won't be there. I will not give her anymore ammunition to attack me. An apology is called for here. He just called me. My SIL just texed him to tell him they don't want company. 

She has been in a nasty mood since the surgery. I have had enough of it. She should be putting all that energy toward getting better. So I too will be having a nice quiet day. I think I will do some sewing.


----------



## Alix

Oh Addie, I'm sorry you got yelled at and sorry your daughter has hurt your feelings. 

She certainly shouldn't have done all that to you, but sometimes when folks are scared they lash out at those they trust most. Even though it sounds totally backward, it is sort of a compliment. Not to excuse her bad behaviour, but hopefully she can get a handle on all of this so she doesn't keep lashing out. 

Wasn't it brain surgery too? Was it frontal lobe? Sometimes that can affect personality. Maybe when she heals she will be back to normal.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh Addie, I'm sorry you got yelled at and sorry your daughter has hurt your feelings.
> 
> She certainly shouldn't have done all that to you, but sometimes when folks are scared they lash out at those they trust most. Even though it sounds totally backward, it is sort of a compliment. Not to excuse her bad behaviour, but hopefully she can get a handle on all of this so she doesn't keep lashing out.
> 
> Wasn't it brain surgery too? Was it frontal lobe? Sometimes that can affect personality. Maybe when she heals she will be back to normal.



+1

So sorry Addie.  My mom is around your age, and my sister recently visited her.  Mom is still recovering from the visit, and we're trying to get funding for a personality transplant for my sister.  She was just awful, and has no surgery to blame.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I am off to work this morning and then this afternoon I am going to sit outside in the garden and enjoy the lovely sunny day that is heading our way 

Great to see you back Tatt!


----------



## Alix

Did some laundry, finished my book, baked a cake, now I'm watching Ken watch football.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> So sorry Addie. My mom is around your age, and my sister recently visited her. Mom is still recovering from the visit, and we're trying to get funding for a personality transplant for my sister. She was just awful, and has no surgery to blame.


 
My daughter can have a nasty personality even when she is not sick. The family is used to it. But this illness has made her even worse. It is time to bring her to a halt. She certainly doesn't treat her girlfriends like she does family. I personally think they removed the little part of her good personality that she did have. 

The surgery was in the frontal lobe.  

My neighbor next door has three daughters. A couple of times when they were in her apartment, they were screaming so lound I thought she was in danger and almost called the cops. Instead I knocked on the door and asked if every thing was all right. I asked her if she was in any danger of being hurt. It forced them to calm down. 

My daughter was acting like them. I won't tolerate that behavior from anyone. No matter what their excuse is.


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good to see you, Titanium Man...did you ask for the bionics?



They can rebuild me, they have the technology.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I went to Acute Care this morning and found out that I have Bells Palsy again. I already had it in 1995. They say that it rarely recurs in the same individual again. So what the heck is the deal??? Bells Palsy is a type of paralysis (or weakness) of the muscles in the face. It only affects one side at a time (thank goodness). The doctor gave me two different kinds of medicines to take. I sure hope they help soon because I can't close my one eye lid, and my eye gets so dry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> I went to Acute Care this morning and found out that I have Bells Palsy again. I already had it in 1995. They say that it rarely recurs in the same individual again. So what the heck is the deal??? Bells Palsy is a type of paralysis (or weakness) of the muscles in the face. It only affects one side at a time (thank goodness). The doctor gave me two different kinds of medicines to take. I sure hope they help soon because I can't close my one eye lid, and my eye gets so dry.



Steep some tea bags, wring them out and put in the fridge.  Lay them over your eye once you close it.  It sure helped Shrek when he had Bell's Palsy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quick run around the forums before bedtime.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> I went to Acute Care this morning and found out that I have Bells Palsy again. I already had it in 1995. They say that it rarely recurs in the same individual again. So what the heck is the deal??? Bells Palsy is a type of paralysis (or weakness) of the muscles in the face. It only affects one side at a time (thank goodness). The doctor gave me two different kinds of medicines to take. I sure hope they help soon because I can't close my one eye lid, and my eye gets so dry.



Oh no.  A friend had it, and fortunately recovered quickly.  It was a PITA for awhile.  Hope it goes away fast!


----------



## Dawgluver

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> They can rebuild me, they have the technology.



So nice to see you back, Tatt!  Glad they have the technology to rebuild you!


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Steep some tea bags, wring them out and put in the fridge.  Lay them over your eye once you close it.  It sure helped Shrek when he had Bell's Palsy.



Thanks for the advice, I will give the tea bag a try. It is also hard to eat with half of my mouth paralyzed. The last time I had this I was working and they would not give me a work release. Thank goodness this time I am retired and can take care of this at home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks for the advice, I will give the tea bag a try. It is also hard to eat with half of my mouth paralyzed. The last time I had this I was working and they would not give me a work release. Thank goodness this time I am retired and can take care of this at home.



I fed Shrek a lot of soup and milkshakes with bendy straws.  Taking the meds he was better in about four days.  Sorry this has hit you again!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have had a lovely day!

Went to work this morning and then this afternoon when to see mum for a coffee and chat..then did some cross stich and then sat out in the garden enjoying the sunshine


----------



## tinlizzie

Rocklobster said:


> Gathering food items from the cupboards and pantry to add to a care package for my daughter. Heading into the city to visit her today. Bought her a wok and will take her shopping to a few specialty stores for ingredients that she can cook in it. I'm thinking oyster sauce, sesame oil, corn starch, cooking wine, soy sauce, chili paste, ginger, etc....


 
RL, do you think she would be interested in learning how to "velvet" her chicken for use with all these necessaries?  Forgive me, whoever posted that technique here on DC, can't credit you, but I've copied & pasted the how-to and plan to try it out soon.  I've always enjoyed those moist, tender little chicken pieces when eating Chinese out.  Wish I'd learned a long time ago.  And she'll have a real wok to work with, thanks to Dad.  Lucky girl!


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> ...Forgive me, whoever posted that technique here on DC, can't credit you, but I've copied & pasted the how-to and plan to try it out soon...



Helpful hint.  When I copy a recipe or technique from a DC thread I type in the member's name so I'll know who shared it with me.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> My daughter can have a nasty personality even when she is not sick. The family is used to it. But this illness has made her even worse. It is time to bring her to a halt. She certainly doesn't treat her girlfriends like she does family. I personally think they removed the little part of her good personality that she did have.
> 
> The surgery was in the frontal lobe.
> 
> My neighbor next door has three daughters. A couple of times when they were in her apartment, they were screaming so lound I thought she was in danger and almost called the cops. Instead I knocked on the door and asked if every thing was all right. I asked her if she was in any danger of being hurt. It forced them to calm down.
> 
> My daughter was acting like them. I won't tolerate that behavior from anyone. No matter what their excuse is.


Drugs can alter personality. I assume she is on meds, if not, she had anesthesia and that can take some time to get out a system. Peri-menopausal rage comes to mind given her age, although the window closes around 55, she could still be suffering from that combined with the fear, the drugs, etc. Or, she just is lashing out because she thinks that this is so unfair and she's mad at the world.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am nursing a hangover. I had a rare Saturday night off and went to a friends house for a bbq. Had a few different kinds of beverages. You would think I know better at my age....ugghhh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just going to putter around and eventually get the litter box cleaned.  Not going to do much else, watching old Westerns on CMT.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing some sorting in my office and then will be going to lunch with my in-laws.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Drugs can alter personality. I assume she is on meds, if not, she had anesthesia and that can take some time to get out a system. Peri-menopausal rage comes to mind given her age, although the window closes around 55, she could still be suffering from that combined with the fear, the drugs, etc. Or, she just is lashing out because she thinks that this is so unfair and she's mad at the world.


 
All of the above. But I refused to be her whipping post. She treats her friends better than her family. 

My age and the fact that I am her mother commands respect. My heart is breaking for her. But she has to give some too. She has a long way to go. And if she wants the support of the family, she has a hard lesson to learn. I know I sound mean, but we are all making the journey with her whether she knows it or not. 

I know it sounds stupid, but I have ended every post with the angel for her. I hope that the angel doesn't come for her.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm doing diddley squat, and am headed down to the pool to float around and read Kindle in her waterproof case.


----------



## taxlady

I just got Stirling to help make the screen door sort of cat proof. It has a lock, but when Shreddy gets rambunctious while climbing the screen, he can get it off the track and then the lock doesn't work. This only happens if there is another cat visiting in the yard.

So I ran a wire around the post in the middle of the screen door, attached a locking hook and Stirling put an "eye" in the frame. I had been tying it shut with some fishing wire, but that was a real nuisance.


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> Helpful hint. When I copy a recipe or technique from a DC thread I type in the member's name so I'll know who shared it with me.


 
Thanks, Andy.  I usually do just that.  Should have done my research before I posted.  When I checked the recipe in my Recipes file, I found it was Chief Longwind's.  He always gives such nice, detailed instructions.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm catching up with DC after being cut off for five days due to the power outage and cable being down (because of Isaac).


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I'm catching up with DC after being cut off for five days due to the power outage and cable being down (because of Isaac).


Glad to see you back. We figured that was why we hadn't seen you in a while. How was it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Z!  Glad you are back on!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi Z! Glad you are back on!


 
+1


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks!! I really missed being here.  The storm was very windy and wet, but our building held up beautifully.  Being without power for 99 hours, now that was rough.  I'll have to restock my fridge, but that's not bad.

I was wanting to clean out my freezer, so I got my wish there.  Is that what they mean, "Be careful what you wish for."?  

The storm calmed down over the next couple of days, and then with no power and no wind, it got nasty muggy and hot.  

Fortunately we still had plenty of water (cold), so cold showers helped for a few minutes.

What bothered me the most was that once the power was restored, I went to the computer to check in with DC and found that I had no internet.  Also, no TV.

I was surprised that it was available when I checked this afternoon.  Still no TV, but that may require some time with technical support and I wanted to recharge my phone first as they have a 5 minute wait to talk to a tech.

I left my bedroom window open part way when I went to bed on Tuesday, and woke in the middle of the night to a soaking wet carpet, which is still not totally dry.

I'm running a box fan in hopes that it will help.  

A couple of places on my bedroom walls were showing signs of mildew, but I'm controlling that with some spray cleaner with bleach.

It helps that today the humidity is finally a little lower.  New Orleans is a damp place, with humidity usually 80-90%.  Today is the first day since well before the storm, that there is more blue sky than clouds.


----------



## Alix

Zhizara, I'm so glad you are well. I was thinking of you.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Alix.  I missed you too.  It was so frustrating knowing I had absolutely no way of letting anyone know what was going on.  I'm was so happy to find I had Internet back today!


----------



## justplainbill

Spent about $70 on a variety of meat curing salts (34.5 lbs) and a meat pump (syringe).  Reading this forum can be expensive.


----------



## Barbara L

I'm trying to get caught up on some of my DC reading (mostly this thread and Today's Funny for now) and being glad to be home for awhile now. A friend's husband was out of town for a couple weeks, and for a few reasons we spent much of the last couple weeks there, including many over-nighters. I don't care how much you love someone, it is hard to be away from your own bed and pets and your own ways (that aren't bad but aren't something you necessarily want to put on display for everyone).


----------



## Kylie1969

I am about to head to a new butchers we have found that has meat at much cheaper prices than other butchers and supermarkets and the meat is meant to be top quality too...I look forward to checking it out


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> Zhizara, I'm so glad you are well. I was thinking of you.



+1

So glad to have you back, Z!


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Dawg!  It's sooo good to be back.  Being cut off makes you realize how much you depend on the company of others.


----------



## simonbaker

Just ordered take out for supper tonight. We just got home from visiting my mom for 2 nights & 3 days. It was great to see 2 of my brothers & 2 of my sisters. The neice just had a new baby boy. Great fun had by all. Good to get home & put my feet up.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been to the butchers and bought some lovely meat, then when to the supermarket to get a few bits and pieces

I then made some custard tarts 

Now going to sit outside and enjoy this lovely sunny day...it is glorious out there and quite warm already, 24c


----------



## Cheryl J

Kylie1969 said:


> I am about to head to a new butchers we have found that has meat at much cheaper prices than other butchers and supermarkets and the meat is meant to be top quality too...I look forward to checking it out


 
Sounds great Kylie, hope you had fun checking out the new shop and got some deals!


----------



## Cheryl J

Zhizara, glad to hear you are back and OK, and made it through with minimal damage.  I can hardly imagine going through such a time....


----------



## Addie

It is three in the morning and I just finished watching an hour long special on Prince Charles's Highgrove organic gardens. The whole thing is totally organic. Nothing goes to waste. Even the water for the plants. All the waste water from the house is purified through natural means and used to water the plants. All plants that are removed to make room for other wild plants that are coming up, go into the compost piles to go back into the earth. I could spend months in those gardens. They showed a picture of what it looked like when he first bought the property. Absolutely blank. 

The Prince talked about how the press reacted to him when he first started talking about organic gardening. They thought he was a wacko. Now the whole world is talking organic gardening. I could go on about how great this piece on the Prince was, but I won't. I was absolutely enthrall with the whole thing.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening guys 

It has been a lovely Spring day here!

I have spent most of the afternoon out in the garden enjoying the sunshine


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara, glad everything is okay.

It is almost 4:30 am and I am just home from a rather scary adventure.  I have been having a lot of stress and pain the last week or so - totally out of control.  I thought today I was starting to get a handle on it when tonight at 8 pm I started to get severe chest pains, shortness of breath, pain in my arm, puffiness and dizziness.  

DH called 911 and I was taken to the ER.  A heart attack was ruled out fairly quickly but they are still saying there may be some sort of heart problem.  I have always considered that my most viable body part....everything else keeps breaking down .  I had to wait 6 hours because of something the doctor said about one little heart cell can die and it will take 6 hours for it to show up in the blood and EKG tests (I am probably way off on that, I was after all on morphine while he was explaining it).  So DH came home and I was given a recliner and some blankets in a quiet corner to wait it out.  I had a really bad coughing spell related to my asthma and they kept checking my chest for fluid.  

I am okay, but they want me to get more tests done and take it easy for a few days with NO STRESS being at the top of the list.  Not my strong suit! 

Oh, my ER nurse happened to be one that worked with my Dad on several visits.  He said he remembered me and how was my Dad.  He was visibly shaken when I told him Dad had passed away.  He said I took very good care of Dad and I said so did he!  He was Dad's favourite nurse and we saw a lot of them over those three years!


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> It is three in the morning and I just finished watching an hour long special on Prince Charles's Highgrove organic gardens. The whole thing is totally organic. Nothing goes to waste. Even the water for the plants. All the waste water from the house is purified through natural means and used to water the plants. All plants that are removed to make room for other wild plants that are coming up, go into the compost piles to go back into the earth. I could spend months in those gardens. They showed a picture of what it looked like when he first bought the property. Absolutely blank.
> 
> The Prince talked about how the press reacted to him when he first started talking about organic gardening. They thought he was a wacko. Now the whole world is talking organic gardening. I could go on about how great this piece on the Prince was, but I won't. I was absolutely enthrall with the whole thing.



I'll be looking for it, Addie.  I enjoy the royal family, and I consider Queen Elizabeth to be my queen.  I grew up with her.  I'm so impressed with how she's handled the crises in her family.


----------



## Zhizara

I got a PM this morning from Aunt Bea, and wrote her back about my adventures with Hurricane Isaac.

Here's a copy of my reply:

 I kept busy with Sudoku and books. Fortunately, just before the storm, I received 4 books I had ordered from Abe Used Books, I was able to read until 7/8 pm, and by flashlight after that for all but the last night.

It didn't do my blood pressure any good. More drama than I want. 

Being without Internet was traumatic. 

I was so excited after the lights came back on that I almost immediately turned on my laptop so I could let everybody know I was okay. 

BUT

NO Internet!!!!!!!!!ACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It never had occurred to me that the Internet wouldn't be there. I had absolutely no way to contact anybody.

I have a cell phone, so I was able to talk to my best friend, Adena back in Florida. I suppose I could have asked her to sign in for me and post a message, but when I checked yesterday afternoon, just in case, AND it opened right to the post I was reading when the power went off on Tuesday.

I got my TV back on yesterday late afternoon. It took some tech support, but after a couple of false starts it worked.

BUT

By the time I was ready for bed, the color went flooey. No pink tones at all. Everything was purplish blue and Green! 

I hoped that it would have reset itself when I turned it on this morning,

But, nooooooooooooo

I tried resetting the color, but it wouldn't let me make adjustments, but when I gave up trying, I noticed that the color was normal again, so it apparently got my message and reset itself.

Now that everything is operational again and back to normal, I'm still working on the kitchen.

I went shopping yesterday morning, and picked up meats and a newspaper. I had no idea what has been happening in the rest of the world, and I was hoping to find some information about the situation with Cox Cable.

The message I got when I contacted Technical Support sounded like it was going to be awhile before I got back online, so I was so happily surprised to find myself back in DC.

I learned a few lessons:

Charge up the cell phones!

I was at least able to make necessary calls, but had to wait for them (I have 2) to get charged up to be able to work with tech support to get back to normal.

I'm pretty rattled right now. It will be awhile. I still have food to get rid of, but won't be able to do anything about it until they get the trash cleared out. We have a Trash chute on each floor, and there were smelly bags all around it and the trash backed up all the way past the fourth floor. 

It's not a big deal, at least its frozen again and won't smell. I'm glad I got Fabreeze!

I think I'll copy some of this to the "What are you doing?" thread.

What's going on in your world?

I'll talk to you later, Aunt Bea. 

XOXOXOXO

Sally


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, LP!  Scary, and more stress to top you off.

Maybe if I send some calming vibes your way, it'll help me calm down from all the excitement of the hurricane.  


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Laurie)))


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in total frustration. My land phone is dead. the main phone is connected to my fax and the other one is the extension. The main one died. And without that one I can't even use the extension. So I have to buy a new phone system. I am thinking of shutting down the land line for good. It will save me some money. The only reason I have kept it is for the 911 calls and the fax. I can use the cell phone for that but it connects me to the State Police and they will connect me to the Boston EMS service. An extra step that I don't have to take with the land line. Also I will have to notify everyone to call my cell phone. Not many folks have it. First I have to learn to memorize it. I don't even know it. I only use the fax to send my sugar readings to Winthrop once a week. I can print them out and send them over with the empty pill cards I send back once a week. 

Have any of you gotten rid of your land line and only use your cell phone? My daughter has and it seems to be working for her. I would love some feedback on this. The one good thing I like about the idea is that if someone calls me that is not in my contact list, their number automatically is stored and their name. I don't have to write it down and then enter it. No more little Postit Notes  floating around all over the place.


----------



## Andy M.

My daughter also uses her cell as her only phone.

Addie, could you email your sugar readings to Winthrop?

My phone doesn't save phone numbers and names.  I have to add them to my contact list with their name.  I have a recent calls list but no names for new numbers.


----------



## Alix

Or you could text your reading to him if a cell phone is your only device. I've noticed text plans seem to be much more flexible than air time plans these days. 

As for what I'm doing, well, I'm sitting here listening to the dishwasher run in an otherwise silent house. The girls are both off to school this morning and Ken is back to his regular schedule. I'm enjoying the peace, but there is a little part of my heart that is sad every year when September arrives and my girls are back to school. I miss them.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, both Stirling and I have cell phones, but we keep a landline. We keep an old fashioned phone that works without a power outlet. It is the one that works when the power is out. Cell phones run out of battery charge. Ask Zhizara.

I once had a battery pack that would start my car. It charged with a wall plug. It had a DC outlet, like the cigarette lighter, that you could use to charge a phone. Something like that would get your phone through even a week or two of no power.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> My daughter also uses her cell as her only phone.
> 
> Addie, could you email your sugar readings to Winthrop?
> 
> My phone doesn't save phone numbers and names. I have to add them to my contact list with their name. I have a recent calls list but no names for new numbers.


 
No. They are very careful which emails they give out. I have one for my social worker, and a couple of others. But none that would be interested in receiving my sugar readings. All calls and paper work have to go through the switchboard first. Stupid system. I wish I could. It would save me a lot of paper. The way it is set up with the fax, I have to print them out and then fax them over. To fax them directly from my computer, I would need a separate phone line.


----------



## msmofet

I have a Saturn Relay and in the back hatch there is a side panel that comes off and in there is a wall outlet like in a house. I can plug things in back there.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> No. They are very careful which emails they give out. I have one for my social worker, and a couple of others. But none that would be interested in receiving my sugar readings. All calls and paper work have to go through the switchboard first. Stupid system. I wish I could. It would save me a lot of paper. The way it is set up with the fax, I have to print them out and then fax them over. To fax them directly from my computer, I would need a separate phone line.


Ask your son if there isn't a way to set up your fax as a printer. Is your fax machine connected to your computer?


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> Wow, LP!  Scary, and more stress to top you off.
> Maybe if I send some calming vibes your way, it'll help me calm down from all the excitement of the hurricane.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thanks and many hugs back to you, Z.  I just can't imagine how scary that would be, specially being alone.  We sometimes wonder what we ever did before all this technology, but to be without it is difficult.  Just being without my cell phone last night at the hospital was unnerving - but to go several days, knowing others are worried.  I am just so glad you are all right.  Take the time you need to calm yourself.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Zhizara}}}}}}}}}}}}}



taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Laurie)))


Thanks, TL.  

I was woken up by the phone this morning after 3 hours sleep - a dear friend who just lost her Mom on Saturday.  I am still having some pain in my chest, which I am trying not to be worried about as worry can only make it worse.  I plan to go back to bed as soon as I have taken my morning meds.

There are four little girls who hang out in front of our place - three live in our building (one is my neighbour's granddaughter who I look after sometimes) and one across the street.  They love our dogs, and the fact that I often have fresh baked cupcakes or cookies to be sampled   Apparently they were all outside when the inhalator and ambulance came last night.  DH told them I was okay, just having some pain (they know I live with pain and are often wanting to help me with things, they are adorable).  But they were very worried so before they went to school this morning one of the Mom's had to call to make sure I was home and better.  

Sometimes amid all my pain and stress I forget that people do love me - this was a good reminder of that.  So are all of you.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Ask your son if there isn't a way to set up your fax as a printer. Is your fax machine connected to your computer?


 
He will be here tonight. I will have him look at the problem. I have the all-in-one printer. Printer, fax, copy machine. I really am not too concerned about faxing my sugar readings. I only do it as a convenience for Winthrop. It is the only thing I use the fax for. My problem is with my phone. I think it has died. It is old. It really does need to be replaced. But not this month. Right now I have two free cell phones in my name. Son #2 has one of them. I also have Verizon's Lifeline. A service for the elderly which reduces the cost of the phone bill. Right now after stripping all the extras like long distance, caller ID and other services that I get for free on the cell phones, my land-line bill is only $17.00 a month. In order to continue to have my free cell phone, I will lose the Lifeline from Verizon and my monthly bill will jump to $25.00 a month. The free cell phone my son has in my name will also have to be shut off. I am entitled to only one. That is fine with me. He has another one in his own name. the only reason I gave it to him was because you can't use it inside a building. I hated it. It had over 2,000 minutes on it when I gave it to him. Goes to show you how much I used it. I hated it. Hard to read the screen, number pad way to small and read. Kept hitting the wrong numbers. Bad design all around. 

I think I have made up my mind. The land-line phone is going along with the cell phone my son has in my name.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I tried to post earlier but somehow lost the browser window and my reply. 

My sister uses her cell phone as her only phone and it is good in many ways; however, it can also be a pain to get hold of her if 
- she forgets to turn it on
- she forgets to charge it
- she forgets to take it with her
- she is somewhere where the signal is weak or dead
- to get a deal she only gets evening and weekends free.  I can call her at work, but if it is her days off I can't get hold of her until after 6 pm

I am sure none of these apply to you, but thought I would give you feedback.  There are times when I would like to just use my cell phone as my only phone.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I tried to post earlier but somehow lost the browser window and my reply.
> 
> My sister uses her cell phone as her only phone and it is good in many ways; however, it can also be a pain to get hold of her if
> - she forgets to turn it on
> - she forgets to charge it
> - she forgets to take it with her
> - she is somewhere where the signal is weak or dead
> - to get a deal she only gets evening and weekends free. I can call her at work, but if it is her days off I can't get hold of her until after 6 pm
> 
> I am sure none of these apply to you, but thought I would give you feedback. There are times when I would like to just use my cell phone as my only phone.


 
That is the kind of feedback I was looking for. I didn't even consider those items. I have only forgotten to turn mine on once. I just this week learned that I could turn the phone off. That is why it is always fully charged. I keep it plugged in until I am going out. I occasionally forget to bring it with me when I go shopping. I use it there to find my son who is in the other half of the store. I have never had a weak or dead signal. I very rarely use mine to make calls. I do have to call the chair coach to pick me up after a doctor's appt. That is a five second call. 

The only call I would worry about is the one I get from my girlfriend every Saturday night. We talk for about two hours solving all the problems of the world. Since I am home when she calls, I could keep the phone plugged in while we talk. I have an excessivly long cord for the phone. That would use up a lot of my free minutes. We could cut the calls to twice a month. And make them shorter. We can also email back and forth. So that problem seems to be solved. I can text with it, but that will never happen. I happen to like the sound of a voice at the other end. Nobody knows I have texting available to me. And it is going to stay that way. Little by little sitting here I am slowly working out all the negatives of having the cell as my only phone. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, as I wrote before, don't forget that you cannot charge your cell phone when the power is out. A landline that doesn't have to be plugged into a power outlet, will still work when the power is out.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks and many hugs back to you, Z. I just can't imagine how scary that would be, specially being alone. We sometimes wonder what we ever did before all this technology, but to be without it is difficult. Just being without my cell phone last night at the hospital was unnerving - but to go several days, knowing others are worried. I am just so glad you are all right. Take the time you need to calm yourself. {{{{{{{{{{{{{Zhizara}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> 
> 
> Thanks, TL.
> 
> I was woken up by the phone this morning after 3 hours sleep - a dear friend who just lost her Mom on Saturday. I am still having some pain in my chest, which I am trying not to be worried about as worry can only make it worse. I plan to go back to bed as soon as I have taken my morning meds.
> 
> There are four little girls who hang out in front of our place - three live in our building (one is my neighbour's granddaughter who I look after sometimes) and one across the street. They love our dogs, and the fact that I often have fresh baked cupcakes or cookies to be sampled  Apparently they were all outside when the inhalator and ambulance came last night. DH told them I was okay, just having some pain (they know I live with pain and are often wanting to help me with things, they are adorable). But they were very worried so before they went to school this morning one of the Mom's had to call to make sure I was home and better.
> 
> Sometimes amid all my pain and stress I forget that people do love me - this was a good reminder of that. So are all of you.


 Laurie,
please  have T. let me know if you have another episode like last night's. This makes so worried for you!!! I cannot tell you how it causes  all of us stress when you feel bad. I know what those rides in an abulance  do to all of us. Wish  we could be there to help you.
Many hugs  for you and your wonderful DH.
ma


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ...Sometimes amid all my pain and stress I forget that people do love me...



Of course we do!  You're so loveable.

...and you make cake!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Laurie,
> please  have T. let me know if you have another episode like last night's. This makes so worried for you!!! I cannot tell you how it causes  all of us stress when you feel bad. I know what those rides in an abulance  do to all of us. Wish  we could be there to help you.
> Many hugs  for you and your wonderful DH.
> ma





Andy M. said:


> Of course we do!  You're so loveable.
> 
> ...and you make cake!



Thanks both of you!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, as I wrote before, don't forget that you cannot charge your cell phone when the power is out. A landline that doesn't have to be plugged into a power outlet, will still work when the power is out.


 
About 95% of our power lines are underground. I can't remember the last time we lost our power. And I have a Lifeline that is plugged into the phone line should I need help. It is provided by my Elder Service Plan.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is raining here this morning, so I may stay indoors today 

Time to get on with some cross stitch I guess


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> About 95% of our power lines are underground. I can't remember the last time we lost our power. And I have a Lifeline that is plugged into the phone line should I need help. It is provided by my Elder Service Plan.


I haven't got the confidence you do. The short power outages aren't a problem for the cell phones for the most part. I was without power for 8 days during the ice storm of 1998 and Zhizara was without power for over a week because of the hurricane. I don't think having the power lines underground helps a lot in those kind of situations.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> About 95% of our power lines are underground. I can't remember the last time we lost our power. And I have a Lifeline that is plugged into the phone line should I need help. It is provided by my Elder Service Plan.



Won't disconnecting the land line disconnect the Lifeline?

The one my mother had used the same land line that the telephone was connected to.  The one she had was called LifeAlert.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Addie, as I wrote before, don't forget that you cannot charge your cell phone when the power is out. A landline that doesn't have to be plugged into a power outlet, will still work when the power is out.


You can get car chargers for cell phones and DH got me this handy dandy little charger that can be plugged in between the charger and the phone.  I keep it charged then if I need it (not near car or house or power goes out) I just plug it into the phone and I get about an hour extra charge.  I can even plug it in to the car charger.  I will see if I can find a link for it!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I haven't got the confidence you do. The short power outages aren't a problem for the cell phones for the most part. I was without power for 8 days during the ice storm of 1998 and Zhizara was without power for over a week because of the hurricane. I don't think having the power lines underground helps a lot in those kind of situations.


 
If I lived further inland instead of Boston, I would be more concerned. Some of the towns up near the NH/VT borders have had some terrible times with power outages due to storms. One year as long as two weeks or more during ice storms. The City of Boston has an active Elderly Commission that checks on the elderly during storms. If they can't reach them by phone, they send someone around to check on them. They send out a reverse 911 call to all the seniors in the city. "If you are all right, please press #1." If there is no response, they will send the police or some other person to check on you. We are pretty well looked after. Our Mayor realizes that the elderly are now the largest voting block and we are diligent in voting in every election. Even the primaries.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Won't disconnecting the land line disconnect the Lifeline?
> 
> The one my mother had used the same land line that the telephone was connected to. The one she had was called LifeAlert.


 
No. I just remembered. All telephone lines in this state, even if there is no service to it, anyone can plug in a phone and call 911. I can walk into an abandoned building that is half falling down, and the phone jack will have a dial tone for 911 calls. Even pay phones (you remember them, don't you?) allow a 911 call without depositing or charging any money. So I will still be able to make a 911 call from a land line phone. (Thanks for the memory jog.)


----------



## simonbaker

I originally had planned to go to the pool tonight. Then, I layted down for a short nap & woke up 2 hours later, by then, it was time to bring the daughter to piano lessons. Now I am just enjoying a nice cool breeze coming through the back door, sitting in my recliner


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, were you in your recliner when you fell asleep?

I am forever falling asleep in ours


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> SB, were you in your recliner when you fell asleep?
> 
> I am forever falling asleep in ours


Yes, I do too. Last night I woke up at 2 am to wake dh up as he was sleeping in the recliner too. All the windows & the sliding glass door were all open & it got down to 55F last night & it felt like it was freezing cold.  I am just getting ready to leave for work now.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to figure out if I am nauseous or hungry. It's incredibly annoying when it's hard to tell.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to wake up even though I have been out of bed for an hour 

I have errands to run and need to do them while DH is home to drive me - can't drive because of the extra meds.  On the good side of things - the room has stopped spinning!


----------



## Alix

I should go fold laundry or something and pretend to be productive. Its just so blessed quiet in this house I don't want to disturb it.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> I should go fold laundry or something and pretend to be productive. Its just so blessed quiet in this house I don't want to disturb it.



Perfect nap conditions.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Perfect nap conditions.



You know what happens if I decide to have a nap...all hell will break loose. Maybe I'll go bake something instead.


----------



## LPBeier

I am kicking myself!   Don't worry, it is only figuratively! 

I had a pom pom maker from my childhood.  It was the perfect pom pom maker.  You put various plastic pieces together and wound the wool around halves which you clicked together, cut the strands, wrapped and tied, then unsnapped everything and fluffed and trimmed.  I found it while cleaning out my Dad's placed when we sold it.  I kept it and about 6 months ago while cleaning up I decided I would never use it and memories take up space.

I am trying to finish a baby hat for my photographer friend to use as a prop on a newborn shoot and I need two beautiful fluffy pom poms.  Yes, there are others on the market (I am making one out of corrugated plastic) but I had a perfect one just 6 months ago.

Oh well, one day I will find the perfect blend of pack rat and neat freak!


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to figure out if I am nauseous or hungry. It's incredibly annoying when it's hard to tell.


Yay! It was hungry. I have eaten three bowls of brown basmati rice with butter and not feeling nauseous today. It still takes nothing to make me tired.


----------



## Skittle68

Addie said:
			
		

> No. I just remembered. All telephone lines in this state, even if there is no service to it, anyone can plug in a phone and call 911. I can walk into an abandoned building that is half falling down, and the phone jack will have a dial tone for 911 calls. Even pay phones (you remember them, don't you?) allow a 911 call without depositing or charging any money. So I will still be able to make a 911 call from a land line phone. (Thanks for the memory jog.)



Any cell phone as well, even if it doesn't have service, or if it's locked can still be used to call 911.


----------



## Addie

I am basking in the thought that just a short while ago I had a beautiful five carat yellow perfect diamond on my hand. I hated to take it off, but I had to in order to try on the 10 carat yellow diamond. And no, it was not in a jewelry store. It was right here in my own home. Ah, the life of luxury!


----------



## Katie H

I've been up since 4 a.m. and am presently sitting in Glenn's hospital room watching him come back to the real world after having knee replacement surgery at 6 a.m.

He's doing great and, a little while ago, ate a great lunch.

He's already plotting his getaway.

I'll have my sweetheart home real soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> I've been up since 4 a.m. and am presently sitting in Glenn's hospital room watching him come back to the real world after having knee replacement surgery at 6 a.m.
> 
> He's doing great and, a little while ago, ate a great lunch.
> 
> He's already plotting his getaway.
> 
> I'll have my sweetheart home real soon.



Oh my, Katie, I didn't know Glenn had his surgery.  I am glad he is doing great.  I was up quite soon after mine and wanting to home ASAP too!

Love to you both.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I am basking in the thought that just a short while ago I had a beautiful five carat yellow perfect diamond on my hand. I hated to take it off, but I had to in order to try on the 10 carat yellow diamond. And no, it was not in a jewelry store. It was right here in my own home. Ah, the life of luxury!


You deserve all the luxury you can get!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I am basking in the thought that just a short while ago I had a beautiful five carat yellow perfect diamond on my hand. I hated to take it off, but I had to in order to try on the 10 carat yellow diamond. And no, it was not in a jewelry store. It was right here in my own home. Ah, the life of luxury!



You're breaking my heart.  Five carat AND an ten carat diamond rings.  You poor thing.


----------



## buckytom

glad to hear your glenn is on the mend, kth.


only 10 carats? did donald trump stop by?

i just finished losing a game of war (the card game) with my family. it was my boy's first homework assignment of the new school year. well, to be specific, he was supposed to play a game with his family as his assignment, to promote family unity.

i sure hope tomorrow's assignment is texas hold'em. papa needs a new pair of shoes...


----------



## simonbaker

Wishing you both the best with physical therapy, glad all went well.

 i am cooking some hot dogs & mozz. sticks as dh has to work late with caterings.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just done the grocery shopping and now I am out again to do a couple of mystery shopping jobs


----------



## LPBeier

Well I got my pom poms made and finished the prop hat.  I hope it isn't too big for a newborn.  I still am shaping the pom poms but have to be careful or they will be too small and I will be making the again! 

I wanted Violet to model it but she refused....says she is not a baby anymore! She's MY baby!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is a cute hat LP!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Well I got my pom poms made and finished the prop hat.  I hope it isn't too big for a newborn.  I still am shaping the pom poms but have to be careful or they will be too small and I will be making the again!
> 
> I wanted Violet to model it but she refused....says she is not a baby anymore! She's MY baby!



That looks great LP


----------



## Dawgluver

It is so cute, like an Anne Gette.  A shame Violet won't model it.  She needs to talk to Bailey, Chopper's dog.  Or maybe one of CWS's chickens with the coats of many colors.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is a cute hat LP!





Kylie1969 said:


> That looks great LP



Thank you ladies!  It is a good stress reducer, specially with my heart tests tomorrow and Friday.  I am working on a cupcake one right now (of course, there has to be a cake reference)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thank you ladies!  It is a good stress reducer, specially with my heart tests tomorrow and Friday.  I am working on a cupcake one right now (of course, there has to be a cake reference)



The resting echo is a piece of cake...I can't say what your stress test will be like, are they doing a chemical one or the treadmill?

My stress came from not knowing what would be found.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> It is so cute, like an Anne Gette.  A shame Violet won't model it.  She needs to talk to Bailey, Chopper's dog.


Thanks DL.  Yeah, she is so used to me tying ribbons in her collar, dressing her in my t-shirts and putting reindeer antlers on her at Christmas.  But I guess she just isn't the pom pom hat type!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks DL.  Yeah, she is so used to me tying ribbons in her collar, dressing her in my t-shirts and putting reindeer antlers on her at Christmas.  But I guess she just isn't the pom pom hat type!



I just picked up bat wings for Patron.  I think a little Red Riding Hood for Roe would be cute.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The resting echo is a piece of cake...I can't say what your stress test will be like, are they doing a chemical one or the treadmill?
> 
> My stress came from not knowing what would be found.


I get the rest test and an echo tomorrow and the stress test (3 hours) on Friday.  My stress is coming from the fact that this came on out of the blue and while they say they are just doing the tests as precaution, they are also concerned because I bruised my heart 20 years ago and my Mom's heart problems started at the age I am now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I get the rest test and an echo tomorrow and the stress test (3 hours) on Friday.  My stress is coming from the fact that this came on out of the blue and while they say they are just doing the tests as precaution, they are also concerned because I bruised my heart 20 years ago and my Mom's heart problems started at the age I am now.



No heart problems in my immediate family.  I am unique


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I just picked up bat wings for Patron.  I think a little Red Riding Hood for Roe would be cute.



You know we want pics.

When I sewed beards and Santa hats for my (long since deceased) cocker spaniels, I practically threw up, I laughed so hard.  Will have to dig up the pics!  And the Dal got the reindeer antlers, which lasted all of 15 seconds.  Beagle does not put up with this nonsense, notice how miserable she looks in her sweater in her avatar.

Hope your tests go well, LP!


----------



## Addie

I am still dreaming about those rings. The ten carat one was absolutely stunning. The main stone goes for $40,000 dollars. Then you have to add in the price of the gold and other diamonds. When my son told me the price of each ring when they go into the case for sale, I almost passed out. 

Take care of Glen Kate. It is his turn now. 

I love those pom poms. Teddy won't even wear his rain coat.


----------



## chopper

For the record, my dog that models for me is Cooper. Maddy is also my dog, but she doesn't like to wear anything but her own fur, and Cooper's spit if they have been playing. Bailey is my grand-dog, and he is a chihuahua. He wouldn't wear any hats or masks or anything. . ..


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> glad to hear your glenn is on the mend, kth.
> 
> 
> only 10 carats? did donald trump stop by?
> 
> i just finished losing a game of war (the card game) with my family. it was my boy's first homework assignment of the new school year. well, to be specific, he was supposed to play a game with his family as his assignment, to promote family unity.
> 
> i sure hope tomorrow's assignment is texas hold'em. papa needs a new pair of shoes...


 
bt what are you teaching your lovely child?  

No, DT did not stop by. My son did. He works for a jeweler. If you could see him and know what he does for the jeweler, you wouldn't believe your eyes. If you were in a jewelry store and saw him walk in, you would think he was there to rob the place. He looks so ratty, that when a customer does come in, he has to hide. Dirty paint covered overalls, torn sneakers, long hair, beard. Would you trust someone looking like that to wait on you?


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Thank you ladies!  It is a good stress reducer, specially with my heart tests tomorrow and Friday.  I am working on a cupcake one right now (of course, there has to be a cake reference)



I hope your heart tests go well tomorrow LP


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No heart problems in my immediate family.  I am unique



You are Fiona 

We do in my family, sadly my dad passed away at 58, he had many heart attacks


----------



## Addie

Heart/heart related diseases are our family's choice for illness. My maternal grandmother died of a stroke. A year later her husband had a heart attack. My mother and all her siblings died of heart related diseases. And now my generation also. Me, my sisters, all my cousins. I am the last of my generation still alive. I am the only one alive from both sides of my family. All my aunts, cousins, uncles, etc. are gone. And all from heart disease. 

My son started his generation and my daughter is following in the same footprints. The next generation (fourth one) is heading that way also. Diabetes is rampant among all of the family. Anytime there is more than three of us together, the conversation comes around to what our sugar readings were that morning. I don't think I will be alive to see the cycle broken.


----------



## Alix

Its a beautiful sunny day out there. I've just finished my breakfast of leftover spaghetti and am now enjoying my coffee. Mmmmm, what a combo!  I've cruised through BAR and now I'm zipping through here before I get off my duff and do some work around here. I've promised myself if I get the house spiffed up and have enough time I can go sit on the patio and read a bit before I leave for work.


----------



## LPBeier

So here I am at the hospital. They said to only have some fruit or toast with my pills before I came. Then I get an injection andam told to go to the cafe and have a fatty muffin with lots of butter.  This is after being told to go on the same low cholesterol diet as DH. It apparently helps the pictures. Anyway I picked a carrot zucchini muffin and it tasted great!  Tomorrow I will try the blueberry!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> For the record, my dog that models for me is Cooper. Maddy is also my dog, but she doesn't like to wear anything but her own fur, and Cooper's spit if they have been playing. Bailey is my grand-dog, and he is a chihuahua. He wouldn't wear any hats or masks or anything. . ..



Sorry Chopper, I meant Cooper.  Someone else around here also has a Bailey, I thought.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> So here I am at the hospital. They said to only have some fruit or toast with my pills before I came. Then I get an injection andam told to go to the cafe and have a fatty muffin with lots of butter. This is after being told to go on the same low cholesterol diet as DH. It apparently helps the pictures. Anyway I picked a carrot zucchini muffin and it tasted great! Tomorrow I will try the blueberry!


 
Don't you just love it when they give you permission to be naughty?


----------



## Addie

I just took a ride on my scooter to the store to buy a new comb. The three I have now, have a lot of teeth missing. The world was out to get me and my scooter. No matter which side of the street I was on, there was some sort of construction going on and I had to go out into traffic to get around it. The cop at one site wasn't too happy with me. I made him do his job. He had to stop traffic until I could safely get back on the sidewalk. Then when I got back I went downstairs to vote. Voting has been very light today. It should pick up around five tonight when folks get out of work. I really want to go outside again. It is not too hot. Overcast and just cool enough to enjoy it. 

What I really need to do is get out in the kitchen and clean it up. Not much to do, but it looks awful. If your kitchen looks dirty, the rest of your home does also. The same with an unmade bed. It can make the bedroom look like a disaster hit it.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:
			
		

> No. I just remembered. All telephone lines in this state, even if there is no service to it, anyone can plug in a phone and call 911. I can walk into an abandoned building that is half falling down, and the phone jack will have a dial tone for 911 calls. Even pay phones (you remember them, don't you?) allow a 911 call without depositing or charging any money. So I will still be able to make a 911 call from a land line phone. (Thanks for the memory jog.)



I think that it is that way most everywhere now, if the jack is hooked into the phone grid than it has to be accessable to 911.

I haven't had a land line in almost 10 years and don't miss it at all.  It's nice to have one number that goes with me when I travel.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today I went to the country to fetch the cemetery urns and put them away for the winter.  The country roads had a few leaves swirling on them and a little color on some of the trees already, fall is in the air.

I felt like I was on a shoot for an episode of the Dukes of Hazard!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I think that it is that way most everywhere now, if the jack is hooked into the phone grid than it has to be accessable to 911.
> 
> I haven't had a land line in almost 10 years and don't miss it at all. It's nice to have one number that goes with me when I travel.


 
My last four numbers before I got this one was 5432. Easy to remember. Then I had to get it changed to an unlisted number. 2404. Another easy one to remember. Now I have to remember all 10 numbers of my cell phone when  I have my land line disconnected. I am lucky I can remember the ten letters to my name.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

Have just got up and am enjoying a cup of coffee 

A day filled with ironing, washing and housework today...someone has to do it


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> My last four numbers before I got this one was 5432. Easy to remember. Then I had to get it changed to an unlisted number. 2404. Another easy one to remember. Now I have to remember all 10 numbers of my cell phone when  I have my land line disconnected. I am lucky I can remember the ten letters to my name.


Can't you take your number with you? We can do that here in Canada, at least to the smaller cell phone providers. I haven't kept up with the implementation.


----------



## Andy M.

Just sitting here listening to some Glenn Miller on YouTube.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Just sitting here listening to some Glenn Miller on YouTube.



My Dad loved Glenn Miller and as a result of hearing big band music all my life I am a fan too.  

Thanks, Andy, you just gave me an idea.  I am supposed to do a lot of resting and "keep calm" these days.  I think I will put some of Dad's CD's on - will really put me "In The Mood".


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Can't you take your number with you? We can do that here in Canada, at least to the smaller cell phone providers. I haven't kept up with the implementation.


 
No. This is a free cell phone government program for elderly and you take the number they give you.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My Dad loved Glenn Miller and as a result of hearing big band music all my life I am a fan too.
> 
> Thanks, Andy, you just gave me an idea. I am supposed to do a lot of resting and "keep calm" these days. I think I will put some of Dad's CD's on - will really put me "In The Mood".


 
I used to kill myself dancing to Glen Miller. Now I am lucky to tap my foot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love Glenn Miller!


----------



## Andy M.

Earlier I watched videos of _Chatanooga Choo-Choo_ and _K-a-l-a-m-a-z-o-o_ on YouTube.


----------



## justplainbill

In preparation for a foray into meat curing, I'm reading and printing out a 2012 University of Minnesota Extension article titled 'Nitrite in Meat'.


----------



## justplainbill

Addie said:


> I used to kill myself dancing to Glen Miller. Now I am lucky to tap my foot.


Perhaps you should swing and sway with Sammy Kaye -
Sammy Kaye


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning Steve and I are going to the Royal Show...it is a big show held here for one week, once a year, with rides, sideshows, showbags, entertainment, big pavilions with all sorts of things inside, it is a great show 

I am going to love getting some showbags!

A day of rides, too much food and a ot of walking around....cant wait!

Time to head off now, see you all when we get back


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds great Kylie!

Well, I have finished all my heart tests and am wiped - I didn't do anything really but all the dyes and medication they shot in me and the difficult positions I had to hold for the pictures tired me out.

I see my family doctor the end of next week and the cardiologist the following week.  I really am not worried about this - but went through it so friends and family wouldn't be worrying.

I just want to be cleared for driving again - because of the shortness of breath and light headedness they want to make sure I am safe first.

So, I am resting as much as I can and am planning to order in some Chinese food for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds fun, Kylie!

LP, glad you survived!  Hope things turn out well, and you can be driving soon!


----------



## Rocklobster

We are waiting for a few minutes until we  go for dinner.  We feel like a feed of chicken wings and a certain restaurant has them on half price after 8 o'clock, so we are sitting around eating cheese and crackers for another 15 minutes so we don't get there too early.


----------



## Zhizara

Working on recipes for several dishes I'm making after yesterday's shopping trip.

I got parsnips and carrots and roasted them along with a peeled whole eggplant and a whole acorn squash.

I've finished a gorgeous pot of butterbeans reheating on the stove; it's got kielbasa, andouille, and bits of meat from the smoked pork neck bones I cooked in it.

I started a cucumber salad with slices of cuke soaking in Italian dressing.  I'm going to add some balsamic vinegar and honey.

The acorn squash will be sliced in half, scooped out and heated in the microwave with garlic butter inside and maybe brown sugar on top.

I'm planning a pork stew.  I chopped the roasted parsnips and carrots. I've got the bone in portions of 3 pork steaks, with plenty of meat on them.

I'll let that one wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

I'm all by my lonesome with a glass of wine and the laptop. Its been a busy couple of days here and I'm glad to have some quiet time just for me. Ken and Bugs are off at the football game and Maddie is at work. I'm stuffed full of delicious stir fry and am thinking about going out to get some ice cream for dessert later.


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Earlier I watched videos of Chatanooga Choo-Choo and K-a-l-a-m-a-z-o-o on YouTube.



My Hubby likes the "I've got a gal in Kalamazoo" song because I was born in Kalamazoo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got done ordering my new winter wardrobe...a plaid flannel shirt, two henley's to wear under it and a flannel nightgown.  I'm set.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got done ordering my new winter wardrobe...a plaid flannel shirt, two henley's to wear under it and a flannel nightgown.  I'm set.



Sounds good PF!!  I love my plaid flannel shirt.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a wonderful time yesterday guys 

We ate lots of cinnamon donuts, icecream, hot dogs etc

Bought a few showbags, had a really good look around and watched a few of the shows..oh and went for a ride on the ferris wheel of course 

We were so tired when we got home, it takes a lot out of you and we were there for about 5 or 6 hours


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching episodes of "The Booth at the End" on hulu. I really like it.


----------



## Alix

Getting everyone off to school and work. Day off for me thankfully. Had my coffee and some leftover stir fry for breakfast. I've got lots of piddly chores to keep me busy today. I've got to reorganize some spots in the house and fold several mountains of laundry. I think my biggest effort today will be on making dinner. Now all I have to do is decide what to make!


----------



## Andy M.

I may make a batch of bagels today.  Not sure if I have enough toasted onion flakes.  If not, it's a good excuse to go to Penzeys.  I need some other stuff there as well.


----------



## Alix

You have a Penzey's store you can go browse through? LUCKY!


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I am cleaning all of the "old people clutter" off of my kitchen counter and shelves!

The stuff creeps in a little at a time and it all seems useful or important when it comes in but then it begins to drive me crazy!


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> You have a Penzey's store you can go browse through? LUCKY!



A number of years ago Penzeys had a 'contest' asking customers to write in where they would like the next store to be located.  The location with the most votes was selected.  The store is in an heavily populated inner suburb of Boston.  I'm in an outer suburb, close to the NH border.  It's been there for a few years now.  They have sample jars of the herbs and spices you can smell before buying.  

I just have to pay for gas instead of shipping charges.


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> Perhaps you should swing and sway with Sammy Kaye -
> Sammy Kaye


 
I was going to have the surgery on my leg. In a week my son was getting married. I told my surgeon all I wanted was to be able to dance just five steps with my son at his wedding. If the surgery wasn't successful, they could amputate my leg after the wedding.

The surgery worked. I was escorted to my seat, walking! And I danced at the wedding. I danced with my son, the disc jockey, all the Albanians I had never met, all the males in my family. I danced all night long. The next morning I couldn't get out of bed or even move my leg. Back to the hospital. But it was all worth it. All I needed was to rest the leg. A couple of days later I was fine. Haven't danced a step since. And I haven't used the wheelchair or walker since.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Getting everyone off to school and work. Day off for me thankfully. Had my coffee and some leftover stir fry for breakfast. I've got lots of piddly chores to keep me busy today. I've got to reorganize some spots in the house and fold several mountains of laundry. I think my biggest effort today will be on making dinner. Now all I have to do is decide what to make!


 
When the kids were small, I used to fold the laundry while I watched TV. Made the chore go faster. Also did the ironing the same way.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> A number of years ago Penzeys had a 'contest' asking customers to write in where they would like the next store to be located. The location with the most votes was selected. The store is in an heavily populated inner suburb of Boston. I'm in an outer suburb, close to the NH border. It's been there for a few years now. They have sample jars of the herbs and spices you can smell before buying.
> 
> I just have to pay for gas instead of shipping charges.


 
And you get to see some pretty scenery on your way there. Arlington is a pretty town. Not up there with Wellsley or Newton, but upscale nonetheless.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> I may make a batch of bagels today.  Not sure if I have enough toasted onion flakes.  If not, it's a good excuse to go to Penzeys.  I need some other stuff there as well.



No Penzeys, just bagels.  Got a text a former neighbor is dropping by with her beautiful one year old daughter.  That may interrupt bagels but that's OK.  That little girl is adorable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> No Penzeys, just bagels.  Got a text a former neighbor is dropping by with her beautiful one year old daughter.  That may interrupt bagels but that's OK.  That little girl is adorable.



_Little girls, like butterflies, need no excuse._ Robert A. Heinlein


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> No Penzeys, just bagels. Got a text a former neighbor is dropping by with her beautiful one year old daughter. That may interrupt bagels but that's OK. That little girl is adorable.


 
I love them at that age. They are just beginning to realize how wonderful their world is. Everything is a wonder to them. They have an unending store of hugs and wet kisses.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

Today it is the loveliest Spring day, it is going to be 25c and it is ever so sunny...spending some time in the garden today for sure!


----------



## Alix

Waiting for the kids to get home. It smells wonderful in here right now. Cinnamon buns...mmmmmmmm!


----------



## Addie

My girlfriend's ex-husband is here in Boston from Atlanta for his radiation treatment at the Mass. Gen Hosp. So I have Apple Pie #1 in the oven for him. I have to put pie #2 together for my daughter. 

We talked today. She is going to be on the chemo for one year. It will be with the pills and some nausea medication.She is only up to stage three. At first they thought it was an advanced stage four. The type she has is genetic. She has had the tumor for a very long time. A slow grower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stage II evacuation in our neighboring county, the fires down there have spread because of high winds.There is so much smoke it's like twilight outside.  I am on-call for the Red Cross evac team for Lolo, but so far the fires are further down the valley.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Stage II evacuation in our neighboring county, the fires down there have spread because of high winds.There is so much smoke it's like twilight outside.  I am on-call for the Red Cross evac team for Lolo, but so far the fires are further down the valley.



That sounds awful, PF.  Hope everyone stays safe.

I'm getting ready to watch the finales of Hell's Kitchen and Master Chef.


----------



## taxlady

Stay safe, PF.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from a meeting at church. There are always a couple of people who just seem to be an expert at everything.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from a meeting at church. There are always a couple of people who just seem to be an expert at everything.


 
 Are you surprised by that? We have a woman in this building who claims she knows everyone who lives in this part of Boston. When I moved in she asked me how come I chose to move to this section. I told her I was born and raised here. "How come I don't know you?" 

"Because I am a very private person and I don't like people sticking their nose in my business." She has never asked me anything personal since.


----------



## chopper

Just let the dogs out for the last time tonight, and then a strong skunk Oder came in the window. DS ran out and watched the dogs until they came in. No one from our house got sprayed, but someone did!  Nasty, nasty smell!!!


----------



## LPBeier

PF, thoughts and prayers going out to you and everyone involved.  As others have said, "stay safe".  I am proud of you for volunteering! 

I am having a snack for my pills as I have to fast from now until the morning when I need to get a full set of blood tests for the cardiologist.  My snack of choice is pretzel crisps with onion dip - pretty tasty!


----------



## Somebunny

Gathering my thoughts after a particularly stressful several weeks. We just moved our offices to another building (our offices happen to be "City Hall") I was in charge of buying new furniture for employees and the lobby and break room. I was also in charge of tonight's reception and ribbon cutting ceremony. One other employee and myself did all the food and flower arranging. I'm "pooped"!









It's a small town, so we didn't do anything fancy, and since it is municipal government we really didn't  have much of a budget .


----------



## LPBeier

Bunny, that all looks awesome!  Love the cake!


----------



## kadesma

Beautiful table. The flowers and food look great. Wonderful job.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

That all looks fabulous SB, job well done


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, it looks like SomeBunny did a good job.


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Beautiful table. The flowers and food look great. Wonderful job.
> kades


+1


----------



## Alix

Remembering.


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Remembering.



Me too.

Also getting ready for a barrage of blood tests ordered by the cardiologist.  After that I am doing some shopping and my good deed I do every year on this day and then will head out to my in-law's for dinner.


----------



## Chef Munky

Waiting for the Tylenol to kick in. Remind me not to over do things. My body is getting too old . 

Almost done with all the house projects. Just a few more and I can get back to the " Cult with style "

Have a nice day! 

Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from the optometrist.  My eyes have changed for the better (!) and my current Rx is too strong!

I don't think 911 will ever fail to raise a lump in my throat and make my eyes well up.  I hate feeling this loss and can't help thinking of all the lost lives and the impact on their loved ones.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from the optometrist.  My eyes have changed for the better (!) and my current Rx is too strong!
> 
> I don't think 911 will ever fail to raise a lump in my throat and make my eyes well up.  I hate feeling this loss and can't help thinking of all the lost lives and the impact on their loved ones.



That's one of the things I found after I turned 40...eyes got better! I only need one contact lens now!

9/11 still raises goosebumps for me. I remember watching and being sure it was some kind of movie stunt for the longest time. I simply could NOT believe what was happening.


----------



## msmofet

I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today. My mom would have been 75 today. She passed 7 days after her 68th bithday.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today. My mom would have been 75 today. She passed 7 days after her 68th bithday.


(((Hugs)))


----------



## chopper

msmofet said:
			
		

> I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today. My mom would have been 75 today. She passed 7 days after her 68th bithday.



It is hard  I miss my mom too.  Almost impossible on those anniversary dates. {{{Msmofet}}}


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +1


 +2   Very nice looking bufffet!


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs)))


 


chopper said:


> It is hard I miss my mom too. Almost impossible on those anniversary dates. {{{Msmofet}}}


 Thank you. 9/11 is a double sad day for me.


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today. My mom would have been 75 today. She passed 7 days after her 68th bithday.



Oh, Ms M, sending you big gentle hugs.  I have now lost both parents.  My Mom passed 17 years ago but there are times when I really miss her - birthdays and special holidays the most.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Msmofet}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Ms M, sending you big gentle hugs. I have now lost both parents. My Mom passed 17 years ago but there are times when I really miss her - birthdays and special holidays the most. {{{{{{{{{{{{{Msmofet}}}}}}}}}}}}}


 Thank you LP


----------



## buckytom

msmofet said:


> I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today. My mom would have been 75 today. She passed 7 days after her 68th bithday.


 
i'm sorry you're kinda down today, mofet. i'm sure your mom is looking down on you, missing you as well but also hoping you'd be happy.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> i'm sorry you're kinda down today, mofet. i'm sure your mom is looking down on you, missing you as well but also hoping you'd be happy.


 Thank you Bucky.


----------



## Kylie1969

MM, I am so sorry to hear this, I hope you are OK

I know how hard it is..my dad passed away 12 years ago and I still get sad, he was only 58 years old


----------



## msmofet

Kylie1969 said:


> MM, I am so sorry to hear this, I hope you are OK
> 
> I know how hard it is..my dad passed away 12 years ago and I still get sad, he was only 58 years old


 Thank you


----------



## simonbaker

It's a tough thing going through the loss of our loved ones. I wish you all inner peace  & acceptance.


----------



## Cheryl J

msmofet said:


> I am feeling a bit down in the dumps today. My mom would have been 75 today. She passed 7 days after her 68th bithday.


 
(((hugs))) msmofet....I know how you feel....I lost my mom a year and a half ago, and her birthday was 2 weeks ago.  It's hard.  They would want us to keep on keepin' on...easier said than done.  Hugs to you and to all who have lost loved ones.


----------



## Addie

My mother died on July 4th 1965. I like to think all the fireworks are in celebration of her life, not her death.


----------



## Addie

I just came in from being out on the patio for more than three hours. We are having beautiful weather. The only reason I even came in is because my spine was beginning to hurt. I got a lot of my piece of embroidery. And the best part is no one came to sit with me and bother me. It was so peaceful. One of my best days. My daughter stopped by earlier and picked up her pie. 

She starts her chemo on Monday. The noise inside her head has stopped and her incision isn't bothering and hurting her as much as it was when they first removed the staples. They told her that she would be getting headaches as her brain heals. They had to remove some of her brain and now it is trying to heal itself. 

Now I need to take a nap. The pain med is kicking in.


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds like a nice day, Addie!  Glad your daughter is starting to feel a bit better.  It will take some time.

Hope you have a restful nap and the pain goes away.

I had a visit from an RCMP officer this morning.  The grocery store reported the incident - they had to for liability reasons.  We had a brief talk, I said I wasn't pressing charges and he left.  The woman obviously has anger issues and needs help, not an arrest.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Sounds like a nice day, Addie!  Glad your daughter is starting to feel a bit better.  It will take some time.
> 
> Hope you have a restful nap and the pain goes away.
> 
> I had a visit from an RCMP officer this morning.  The grocery store reported the incident - they had to for liability reasons.  We had a brief talk, I said I wasn't pressing charges and he left.  The woman obviously has anger issues and needs help, not an arrest.



Clearly, you are a much nicer person than I.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am heading out to do the grocery shopping and then I am going to drive over to mums for a coffee as she is getting back from her holidays today


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Sounds like a nice day, Addie! Glad your daughter is starting to feel a bit better. It will take some time.
> 
> Hope you have a restful nap and the pain goes away.
> 
> *I had a visit from an RCMP officer this morning*. The grocery store reported the incident - they had to for liability reasons. We had a brief talk, I said I wasn't pressing charges and he left. The woman obviously has anger issues and needs help, not an arrest.


 
All of the surgery and medicines she was on really messed up her thinking. She couldn't put words together to make a complete thought. Now that she is off the steroids she is doing much better. But she is not back to normal quite yet. The heavy steroids she was receiving really messed up her thought process. She is not allowed to drive. When her husband was driving her to the bank, she asked her husband what the stop sign was for. 

Did I miss something?  What incident are you talking about? I looked back to see if I could find a post regarding that woman. Tell the RCMP he can come knock on my dor anytiime. Full uniform please!


----------



## justplainbill

Got mugged by 2 chipmunks, 3 gray squirrels, and 6 or so chickadees at this morning's feeding.  Enjoying the cooler weather and mid-week peace and quiet.  Enjoyed the sunset watching a half dozen mourning doves come for their evening drink, a few cottontails grazing on my ill-kempt lawn, and a five whitetails (1buck, 1 doe, 2 fawns and 1 yearling) making their daily trek from their daytime to their nighttime habitat and listening to honking of the Canada geese.
Looking forward to cleaning up my new meat pump tomorrow, in anticipation of doing some meat curing later this fall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sounds like a nice day, Addie!  Glad your daughter is starting to feel a bit better.  It will take some time.
> 
> Hope you have a restful nap and the pain goes away.
> 
> I had a visit from an RCMP officer this morning.  The grocery store reported the incident - they had to for liability reasons.  We had a brief talk, I said I wasn't pressing charges and he left.  The woman obviously has anger issues and needs help, not an arrest.



Ummm...huh?  RCMP, Grocery store, Woman?????


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> It's a tough thing going through the loss of our loved ones. I wish you all inner peace  & acceptance.



+1.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ummm...huh?  RCMP, Grocery store, Woman?????


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-11th-september-81617-2.html#post1185410


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Did I miss something?  What incident are you talking about? I looked back to see if I could find a post regarding that woman. Tell the RCMP he can come knock on my dor anytiime. Full uniform please!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ummm...huh?  RCMP, Grocery store, Woman?????



Sorry, ladies, I thought it was this thread I started that on but it was yesterday's dinner thread because I couldn't go to my MIL's birthday party as I was in too much pain.  I will add more detail here.

I was at my usual grocery store yesterday.  Everyone in there knows me and I get along really well with them....not to mention we do a lot of business there.  Anyway, I got my groceries and then had to go back to get my prescriptions as they weren't ready the first time.  As I was coming back I realized I needed to pick up the TV magazines from this week and last week For the Fall Previews (as I say they like me so the lady doing it went into her pile of returns and got me one).

At this time the tills were full, but all I had was two magazines so one of the cashiers opened up and called me over.  The lady behind me had a baby carriage with no baby - it was to hold her groceries.  She started to move to the other till and the cashier said "no, this lady is first".  I was carrying my bag of groceries, the magazines, bag of prescriptions and my cane so was slow moving over.  The woman slammed the stroller into my right leg (my bad) one and still tried to beat me in line for her one loaf of bread.

I was in horrible pain and immediately had three staff at my side.  While they were attending to me the woman was at the other till and was arguing at the price of her bread (she wanted it for $1.29 not $2.29).

A dear sweet staff member who loved my Dad grabbed my cane, went over to the woman and said "do you realize this woman walks with a cane and you could have really injured her".  He came back and helped me to a chair.

I had to fill out a bunch of papers and the pain lessened (they got a bag of ice out of the cooler...by this time I had the associate manager there too).  I said I wouldn't press charges.

But the store called this morning and said that they had to report it because it was an assault and in case either side took action they needed to cover their own liability.  So hence the policeman.

Addie, he was super cute and in full regular uniform.  But I am sure if I asked nice he would put on his dress reds for you!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/dinner-11th-september-81617-2.html#post1185410



Sorry, TL and thanks.  I must have been typing my long winded version while you put in the link....why didn't I think of that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, TL and thanks.  I must have been typing my long winded version while you put in the link....why didn't I think of that.



One of these days I will really get in trouble for the words flowing through my brain right now...it's probably what I would have said aloud if I had been there.  Sorry about this LP, what a wicked person.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> ...
> I had a visit from an RCMP officer this morning.  The grocery store reported the incident - they had to for liability reasons.  We had a brief talk, I said I wasn't pressing charges and he left.  The woman obviously has anger issues and needs help, not an arrest.


As far as I understand, here in Canada it's the police or the crown that presses the charges.

How do you know she doesn't need to be arrested. Yes, she needs help. If it's the first time, she probably won't go to jail. If she has done this before, she needs to be stopped. The system needs to know that she is doing this. What if she has done this lots of times and everyone figures she doesn't need to be arrested?

Sometimes people need a good scare, like being arrested, to wake up and see what they are doing and pull themselves together or get help.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## LPBeier

There is more to why I asked that this person didn't get arrested - and not something I want to say here.  It has to do with me as much as her.  I know that type of anger, and I really don't think she wanted to or meant to hurt me.  That's all I want to say in the matter.  

Yes, the police press charges, but the fact that I didn't put in a complaint was key.  

I appreciate all the support I get here, but please, know that I believe what I did was right and would like to close the discussion. Not the thread of course, just the discussion.

If you really want to talk about it with me you can PM me.  I don't know that I will reveal all, but I respect your opinions.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have recently got back from our nightly walk...we did about 5km, so feeling pretty good!

Now time for a Lemon Curd Tart


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> (((hugs))) msmofet....I know how you feel....I lost my mom a year and a half ago, and her birthday was 2 weeks ago. It's hard. They would want us to keep on keepin' on...easier said than done. Hugs to you and to all who have lost loved ones.


 
 {{{{Hugs to you}}}



LPBeier said:


> Sorry, ladies, I thought it was this thread I started that on but it was yesterday's dinner thread because I couldn't go to my MIL's birthday party as I was in too much pain. I will add more detail here.
> 
> I was at my usual grocery store yesterday. Everyone in there knows me and I get along really well with them....not to mention we do a lot of business there. Anyway, I got my groceries and then had to go back to get my prescriptions as they weren't ready the first time. As I was coming back I realized I needed to pick up the TV magazines from this week and last week For the Fall Previews (as I say they like me so the lady doing it went into her pile of returns and got me one).
> 
> At this time the tills were full, but all I had was two magazines so one of the cashiers opened up and called me over. The lady behind me had a baby carriage with no baby - it was to hold her groceries. She started to move to the other till and the cashier said "no, this lady is first". I was carrying my bag of groceries, the magazines, bag of prescriptions and my cane so was slow moving over. The woman slammed the stroller into my right leg (my bad) one and still tried to beat me in line for her one loaf of bread.
> 
> I was in horrible pain and immediately had three staff at my side. While they were attending to me the woman was at the other till and was arguing at the price of her bread (she wanted it for $1.29 not $2.29).
> 
> A dear sweet staff member who loved my Dad grabbed my cane, went over to the woman and said "do you realize this woman walks with a cane and you could have really injured her". He came back and helped me to a chair.
> 
> I had to fill out a bunch of papers and the pain lessened (they got a bag of ice out of the cooler...by this time I had the associate manager there too). I said I wouldn't press charges.
> 
> But the store called this morning and said that they had to report it because it was an assault and in case either side took action they needed to cover their own liability. So hence the policeman.
> 
> Addie, he was super cute and in full regular uniform. But I am sure if I asked nice he would put on his dress reds for you!


 ^$^#&$*^&%(*&^()&_)& Is all I can say!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> {{{{Hugs to you}}}
> 
> 
> ^$^#&$*^&%(*&^()&_)& Is all I can say!!



That's what I was thinking


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, he was super cute and in full regular uniform. But I am sure if I asked nice he would put on his dress reds for you!


 
Imagine having that bright red uniform walk through your door every night. Here comes Dudley Do Right! Be still my heart. The RCMP are a big hit here when they are on tour doing their routine. Always a sellout. I think Boston, more than anywhere else in the country has the strongest feelings of ties to England. Our Boston accent is the closest to the English accent. We pronouce a lot of our words like the British do. The word 'aunt' is a perfect example. We say 'arnt'. The rest of the country says 'ant'.


----------



## Addie

I find that I am slowly getting on a normal schedule and sleeping through the night. That is the good news. Oh, and Good Morning Everyone. 

The bad news is that I looked up the medicine that my daughter will be on for her chemo treatment. Just when I have myself under control, I do something stupid like that. The side effects are enough to make anyone hesitate. But again, this is information I will keep to myself. The only one I can talk to it about it is Son #3, the P.A. What little I don't understand, he explains it to me. And he can calm me down. I have seen my kids through some bad accidents and life threatening illnesses. But this! Too much knowledge is not a good thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I find that I am slowly getting on a normal schedule and sleeping through the night. That is the good news. Oh, and Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> The bad news is that I looked up the medicine that my daughter will be on for her chemo treatment. Just when I have myself under control, I do something stupid like that. The side effects are enough to make anyone hesitate. But again, this is information I will keep to myself. The only one I can talk to it about it is Son #3, the P.A. What little I don't understand, he explains it to me. And he can calm me down. I have seen my kids through some bad accidents and life threatening illnesses. But this! Too much knowledge is not a good thing.



Immodium will be her best friend.  She needs to have the doctor write a prescription for it so her insurance will pay for it.  PM me for the instructions on taking it, they are different than what is on the bottle.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Immodium will be her best friend. She needs to have the doctor write a prescription for it so her insurance will pay for it. PM me for the instructions on taking it, they are different than what is on the bottle.


 
She is going to be on Temodar for the chemo. What else they are giving her I do't know. She finds it hard to talk. Her thought process is all screwed up due to the high doses of steroids she was on in the hospital. She was phased off them this past week. Right now paitence has to be my friend. 

Will let you know what is going on with the bathroom problem.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Imagine having that bright red uniform walk through your door every night. Here comes Dudley Do Right! Be still my heart. The RCMP are a big hit here when they are on tour doing their routine. Always a sellout. I think Boston, more than anywhere else in the country has the strongest feelings of ties to England. Our Boston accent is the closest to the English accent. We pronouce a lot of our words like the British do. The word 'aunt' is a perfect example. We say 'arnt'. The rest of the country says 'ant'.


Those red jackets are their dress uniforms.

In many communities they are the regular police and dress like regular police.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Those red jackets are their dress uniforms.
> 
> In many communities they are the regular police and dress like regular police.


 
I know. They can play 'dress up' for me any day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> She is going to be on Temodar for the chemo. What else they are giving her I do't know. She finds it hard to talk. Her thought process is all screwed up due to the high doses of steroids she was on in the hospital. She was phased off them this past week. Right now paitence has to be my friend.
> 
> Will let you know what is going on with the bathroom problem.



I just looked it up, at least diarrhea is NOT an adverse effect with that chemo.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just looked it up, at least diarrhea is NOT an adverse effect with that chemo.


 
She starts taking it on Monday. They want her back in the hospital for the first week. See how she handles it. She is looking forward to starting on her road to recovery. I don't think she will be so eager next month. Or any month there after. She is worse than me when it comes to taking any medicine on a set schedule. And I am really bad. If she doesn't cooperate, they will haul her in and have her doing the chemo with an IV drip. Her husband has been in remission from Non-Hodgkin's Lymphoma for more than five years now. He was in Stage 4 when they found it. They gave him only three months at the most. But they went after it with a vengeance. So he knows what she is in for. And so does she. She took family leave for more than six months and was at his side all the way. Now it is his turn to take care of her. And I know he will. He is scared to death that he will lose her. He teaches welding school two night a week. He has already set up his replacements for when he can't make it. At least he is looking forward. 

When Deech was so sick, he had a host of pills that he had to take on certain days at different times. You needed an engineering degree and a Ph.d to keep track of all that he was taking. So I did a spreadsheet on Excel for my daughter so she would know what day and what time to give him different medications. I even color coded each medication with the times. Deech to this day says that it was the spreadsheet that kept him alive. I have the feeling I will have to do the same for my daughter. 

I am tired. So tired of taking care of everyone else. I thought retirement would mean it was my time. Time to stop worrying about everyone else. Time to do the things I wanted to do for myself. Boy, was I wrong.


----------



## Alix

Good morning all! The sun is shining (just in time for me to go back to work dang it!) and I've had coffee in bed already. Got a pot of chicken veggie noodle soup on the stove and my laptop revved up.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Good morning all! The sun is shining (just in time for me to go back to work dang it!) and I've had coffee in bed already. Got a pot of chicken veggie noodle soup on the stove and my laptop revved up.


 
Then stay home and enjoy the day. You have my permission if that is all you need.


----------



## Alix

Addie said:


> Then stay home and enjoy the day. You have my permission if that is all you need.



Oh Addie I would that I could! Sadly, there are bills to be paid and children's minds to warp mold and shape.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working an overnight shift...they ran out of RN's for the shift tonight.  So, I can do my work and just be in the building in case they need an RN.  I'm hoping I can stay awake, I was not able to sleep for the most part.  How soon we lose our ability to change quickly.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Working an overnight shift...they ran out of RN's for the shift tonight.  So, I can do my work and just be in the building in case they need an RN.  I'm hoping I can stay awake, I was not able to sleep for the most part.  How soon we lose our ability to change quickly.



I totally understand about the sleep part.  Hope the shift goes well for you! 

I just got back from the ENT doctor (ear, nose & throat) about my swallowing problems.  He says my neck is tense, my saliva is thick, I have horrible posture, I have a deviated septum in my nose and my vocal chords are raw and swollen.  I just looked at him and said "any good news?"  He smiled and said "touche!" I like this doctor.  He is the one that diagnosed my vertigo problem as an inner ear disorder and gave me treatments and home exercises to keep it under control.

He may have said all those things wrong with me but he is compassionate and to the point at the same time.  I even got the scope through my nose down my throat.  That is a first to do it on the first try.  My breathing techniques from the pain program helped there.  

I need a bunch of x-rays and other tests and we will take it  from there.  I feel someone has finally listened to me on this subject!


----------



## taxlady

LP, having a good doctor with a good attitude is great.

We're about to go get Stirling's RAMQ card (medicare) renewed. Then, we are going for Chinese buffet at Jade Palace.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night I had a terrible night as I developed a nasty cold...swollen glands, dry and sore and a blocked nose.

I feel awful this morning with the added bonus of a yukky head 

I have some Cold and Flu tablets and some throat lozenges, also drinking loads of water, so lets hope it goes soon


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Last night I had a terrible night as I developed a nasty cold...swollen glands, dry and sore and a blocked nose.
> 
> I feel awful this morning with the added bonus of a yukky head
> 
> I have some Cold and Flu tablets and some throat lozenges, also drinking loads of water, so lets hope it goes soon



Awww,  Kylie, hope you feel better soon!  Hope someone can make you some chicken soup!  Best thing in the world for a cold.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie, feel better soon!


----------



## Addie

Listen to Dawg, Kylie. Best cure for feeling better. Take care of yourself. And get some rest.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much guys 

Yes, I have been crashed out on the recliner all day..just watching TV and dropping in and out of sleep 

Hoping for a good sleep tonight


----------



## Addie

Well, it is five a.m. and I am getting ready to go to bed. Been up all night.


----------



## Queen Ransom

Addie said:
			
		

> I find that I am slowly getting on a normal schedule and sleeping through the night. That is the good news. Oh, and Good Morning Everyone.
> 
> The bad news is that I looked up the medicine that my daughter will be on for her chemo treatment. Just when I have myself under control, I do something stupid like that. The side effects are enough to make anyone hesitate. But again, this is information I will keep to myself. The only one I can talk to it about it is Son #3, the P.A. What little I don't understand, he explains it to me. And he can calm me down. I have seen my kids through some bad accidents and life threatening illnesses. But this! Too much knowledge is not a good thing.



Have you looked for some natural remedies for the side effects of the medications? It might put your mind at ease and help your daughter at the same time. I know acupuncture helped me with my 9months straight of morning sickness, plus I got sent home with some funky tasting teas, but it done the trick. 
But you are right, too much knowledge can be a bad thing, and will just bring you down. Try and keep positive x x


----------



## CWS4322

I'm loading the Volvo for what I hope is my last Chick transport for awhile. This is my sixth (and hopfully final) chick run since we started keeping hens a little over a year ago. This merry band of chicks includes 2 black sex linkeds, 4 Rhode Island Reds, and 3 Plymouth Rocks. They were hatched May 1st, so they are not laying yet, give the RIRs another few weeks and they should start. Not sure about when the black sex linkeds will start, but the PRs should start mid-late October. These are Rocky's new girls and will reside with him out at the farm.


----------



## Alix

Slept in til nearly 8 this morning. Just settling in with some coffee and the laptop to catch up on all the antics I missed while at work last night.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Slept in til nearly 8 this morning. Just settling in with some coffee and the laptop to catch up on all the antics I missed while at work last night.




Got up early today - 9:00 AM.  Just finished breakfast (waffles with sautéed apples with cinnamon and nutmeg) and I'm DC-ing as we speak.


----------



## Alix

Your breakfast sounds decadent! I had avocado smeared on toast with a tomato sliced on top and a fried egg on that. Yum.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, wow, Andy and Alix, both your breakies sound great!  I am getting ready to make a berry smoothie for us.

I have to travel across the river again today for an appointment but at least this time it is for my hubby.  He can get some of his medicines made without dairy, wheat or soy fillers at a special pharmacy.  He just needs new prescriptions. If this works it will be really great for him.

I also have to go get sinus, throat and neck xrays at some point today.

On the good side, we are going out for chicken after the doctor at Nando's.  It is always the highlight of that trip!


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> Last night I had a terrible night as I developed a nasty cold...swollen glands, dry and sore and a blocked nose.
> 
> I feel awful this morning with the added bonus of a yukky head
> 
> I have some Cold and Flu tablets and some throat lozenges, also drinking loads of water, so lets hope it goes soon


 
Hey, no fair!  You're the Designated Pleasant Poster, so this won't go at all!  So, you MUST get better - and soon, to resume those nice walks and all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We can't go outside because of the air quality, the Bitterroot is Hazardous, we are just Very Unhealthy...I just know I can't see any mountains and since we are surrounded by them...

Severe headache, very congested.  I kinda wish I'd be called out so I could get a respirator to wear, there aren't any left in the stores around here.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We can't go outside because of the air quality, the Bitterroot is Hazardous, we are just Very Unhealthy...I just know I can't see any mountains and since we are surrounded by them...
> 
> Severe headache, very congested.  I kinda wish I'd be called out so I could get a respirator to wear, there aren't any left in the stores around here.


What is "the Bitterroot"? (look at that, three double letters)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What is "the Bitterroot"? (look at that, three double letters)



Took me three years to understand I was spelling it right...  The fires are up the valley, the Bitterroot River flows north.


----------



## Addie

I thought you all would like to know we had a nasty holdup here in Boston's North End. That is the major Italian section of the city. A gentleman walked into the Modern Pastry Shop and demanded a couple of Canolis. Then he made the mistake of coming back and wanting more. They caught  him.


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> Hey, no fair!  You're the Designated Pleasant Poster, so this won't go at all!  So, you MUST get better - and soon, to resume those nice walks and all.



Aww thanks Lizzie 

I had a much better sleep last night and the rest and Cold and Flu tablets combined are working a treat!

I feel a bit better this morning, still yuk..but a fraction better, so I am happy with that


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We can't go outside because of the air quality, the Bitterroot is Hazardous, we are just Very Unhealthy...I just know I can't see any mountains and since we are surrounded by them...
> 
> Severe headache, very congested. I kinda wish I'd be called out so I could get a respirator to wear, there aren't any left in the stores around here.


 
Well, rats!  I guess that means no topless sunbathing for our DC Princess.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have the Food Channel on on 2 different TVs in 2 different rooms.  Channel 231.  When the commercials came on, they were 2 different commercials!  I thought one TV must be on a different channel, but no, both on 231. Same satellite system.  I've never noticed this before.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I have the Food Channel on on 2 different TVs in 2 different rooms.  Channel 231.  When the commercials came on, they were 2 different commercials!  I thought one TV must be on a different channel, but no, both on 231. Same satellite system.  I've never noticed this before.



Sounds like you are in the twilight zone to me!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Sounds like you are in the twilight zone to me!



Eeks!  It's doing it again!  Doodoodoodoo doodoodoodoo.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Well, rats!  I guess that means no topless sunbathing for our DC Princess.



And scare the firefighters away?  Nope!


----------



## KarenB

We bought a phony wasp nest at the hardware store. About $8. Hang it where they are hanging out and they won't regroup there since they are territorial. Only thing is it is made of paper and won't handle heavy rainstorms.
Discovered this summer just how allergic I am to these little monsters. Ouch.for 3 weeks.


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Eeks! It's doing it again! Doodoodoodoo doodoodoodoo.....


 Hope you made it to the potty!! LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> Hope you made it to the potty!! LOL





It's the theme from Twilight Zone, MsM!  Didn't you recognize the tune?


----------



## Dawgluver

Just cleaned out the upstairs freezer drawer.  It was hard saying goodbye to some old friends: bacon from '05, apple cake from '08, 4 year old lefse, dessicated basil cubes, various miscellany.  The more I dug, the more surprises.  Couldn't get rid of the 4 year old morel butter.  Thankfully I usually label with contents and date, though some were unreadable.  The chest freezer in the basement will be next, and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just found an intriguing recipe at Penzey's Tomato Juice Cake - Recipes at Penzeys Spices

Figured CWS might be interested.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And scare the firefighters away? Nope!


 
Fires are so terryfying. I was evacuated once. When the block of houes in back of us were on fire. It is amazing how the firefirghters kept the fire away from the houses on my side of the block. 

When my granddaughter first got married her husband was a firefighter. He changed over to the police department because the money was better. In my opinion, they don't pay either one enough.


----------



## chopper

I just put brownies in the oven. Chocolate is a food group at this house!


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds good Chopper 

I have recently got up and had my first coffee for the day 

Relaxing one today, still trying to get rid of this cold...getting there 

Looks like a perfect Spring day...must sit out in the garden and get some sun


----------



## chopper

Happy spring Kylie. Feels very "fall like" today here. The trees are starting to change color.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds good Chopper
> 
> I have recently got up and had my first coffee for the day
> 
> Relaxing one today, still trying to get rid of this cold...getting there
> 
> Looks like a perfect Spring day...must sit out in the garden and get some sun



Are you just getting up today, the 15th or are you just getting up tomorrow the 16th?

Very confusing!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Chopper 

Ahhh that sounds lovely, I love Autumn (Fall) it is probably my favourite season


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Are you just getting up today, the 15th or are you just getting up tomorrow the 16th?
> 
> Very confusing!



Bea, it is Sunday the 16th September here 

We are ahead of you guys


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Bea, it is Sunday the 16th September here
> 
> We are ahead of you guys



So you already know what I had for breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds good Chopper
> 
> I have recently got up and had my first coffee for the day
> 
> Relaxing one today, still trying to get rid of this cold...getting there
> 
> Looks like a perfect Spring day...must sit out in the garden and get some sun


 
You know what they say about curing a cold. 

Stay home and treat it yourself, and it will take 14 days. Go to the doctor for it and it will take two weeks. The choice is your. Get some rest and plenty of liquids.


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> So you already know what I had for breakfast tomorrow!





I just got up (it is Saturday September 15th at 2:55 pm ) from my second nap of the day.  Have been having horrid migraines all week.

The good news is DH cleaned up the kitchen, made his dinner for here and lunch to go for work, left some for me and took the dogs out for an extra walk so they won't pester me!  

If my head allows (dull roar right now) I'm going to work on my latest baby hat - have 5 orders and haven't even set up my web pages yet!


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> So you already know what I had for breakfast tomorrow!



Yes


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> You know what they say about curing a cold.
> 
> Stay home and treat it yourself, and it will take 14 days. Go to the doctor for it and it will take two weeks. The choice is your. Get some rest and plenty of liquids.



Yep, been treating myself and getting plenty of rest, drinking loads of water too


----------



## chopper

Getting ready to go to a local cruise in. Here some pictures of the truck for those of you who have not seen it. 







It will be yellow some day, but it still looks nice in the white sealer. 
We have been working on it for seven years now.


----------



## MrsLMB

Gorgeous truck chopper !!


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that looks so cool Chopper 

That is a long time you have been working on it, well done


----------



## Dawgluver

It's adorable!  Reminds me a bit of Mater!  In much better shape of course.


----------



## taxlady

Nice truck!

What make and model and what year?


----------



## Addie

I love the truck. But then I love to live in yesteryear. It is nice to see that someone else appreciates well made vehicles. No computer in that one. I remember hauling the pigs to North Truro for slaughter in a truck like that. Floor shift, make an H. Very few dials on the dashboard.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> It's adorable!  Reminds me a bit of Mater!  In much better shape of course.



Funny you should say that. I was thinking of getting some big craft foam and making some sun shades that look like eyes. What do you think?  It might be fun for at the shows.


----------



## chopper

MrsLMB said:
			
		

> Gorgeous truck chopper !!



Thanks. Hubby has done most of the work. My son and I have helped, but the long hours of work done by Hubby have really paid off.


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks so cool Chopper
> 
> That is a long time you have been working on it, well done



Thanks. Yes it's been awhile. It has been on the road over a year now though.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> Nice truck!
> 
> What make and model and what year?



Thanks. 1948 Ford F-1.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> I love the truck. But then I love to live in yesteryear. It is nice to see that someone else appreciates well made vehicles. No computer in that one. I remember hauling the pigs to North Truro for slaughter in a truck like that. Floor shift, make an H. Very few dials on the dashboard.



Thanks. We love it too. A lot of people put in an automatic transmission when they rebuild these trucks, but we have a standard transmission (the stick shift you remember). We got this truck because Hubby's dad had one like it when Hubby was a little boy. It was really rough when we got it. Heating and AC are the next things to go into it. It has never had it before. It also only had one windshield wiper (on the driver side) , so that was another change that had to be made. It seems funny when we go 75 MPH down the highway in a truck made so long ago. Needless to say, the motor is not the original one.


----------



## Addie

I have been to a couple of car shows. There are the regular classics. '55 Chevy, orginal T-Bird, Mustang, 55 Ford Fairlane, etc. But it is the vehicles of the 30's and 40's that get the most attention. The biggest draw was the engines of the old trucks. The men just pour over them and drool. Then you get some farm woman who grew up with them and tell them the name of all the parts and the men just stand there and stare at her. They learned at a very young age how to drive them, stick shift and all, and repair them.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> It's adorable!  Reminds me a bit of Mater!  In much better shape of course.



Of course Mater...but a done up Mater


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I have been to a couple of car shows. There are the regular classics. '55 Chevy, orginal T-Bird, Mustang, 55 Ford Fairlane, etc. But it is the vehicles of the 30's and 40's that get the most attention. The biggest draw was the engines of the old trucks. The men just pour over them and drool. Then you get some farm woman who grew up with them and tell them the name of all the parts and the men just stand there and stare at her. They learned at a very young age how to drive them, stick shift and all, and repair them.



Addie,

Your post reminded me of my mother.  

When she was 90 the assisted living facility had a classic car show and the CNA asked my mother if she would like to attend.  My mother said I don't think so dear, I rode in  most of them when they were new!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Addie,
> 
> Your post reminded me of my mother.
> 
> When she was 90 the assisted living facility had a classic car show and the CNA asked my mother if she would like to attend. My mother said I don't think so dear, I rode in most of them when they were new!


 
 When I married my first husband, we had a '48 Chevy Roaster with a bumble seat and the starter was on the floor. I loved that car.


----------



## Barbara L

It is 6:10 a.m. and I have to be up in 2 hours for church, and what am I doing? Reading. I cannot put the stupid book down! Yes, I am finally reading "The Hunger Games."  I ordered all three books from ebay and have gotten the first two. I had absolutely no intention of watching the movie or reading the books. I liked the movie and I love the book!


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from the weekend away. Went up north about 150 miles. Dh's nephew got married & we catered the meal. It was a fun weekend but it feels great to come home.


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, welcome back!

Sounds like a lovely time 

I am off to see my surgeon very shortly, it has been 4.5 months since my shoulder operation but it still hurts a lot at times, so I just want to check on it 

Lovely sunny day here


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Thanks. Yes it's been awhile. It has been on the road over a year now though.



That is wonderful Chopper...bet it drives like a dream


----------



## Barbara L

I just finished cutting James's hair. If you had told me months ago that I would be cutting his hair, I would have said you were nuts! He found a really nice hair cutting set that guides me through it though, and so far (twice), so good.


----------



## Kylie1969

I cut my husbands hair Barbara, I use clippers with the different sized guides, it is pretty easy after you have done it a few times


----------



## Andy M.

Is it the Flowbee?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> SB, welcome back!
> 
> Sounds like a lovely time
> 
> I am off to see my surgeon very shortly, it has been 4.5 months since my shoulder operation but it still hurts a lot at times, so I just want to check on it
> 
> Lovely sunny day here


 
Kylie being an old hand with surgery, I would like to offer you some observations that I have found over the years. You just had your winter while we had our summer. The cold will always bother you for the first year when it is cold outside. I had a growth removed from a finger. A tiny little scar that you can't even see today. The first winter I went outside for a few minutes and I thought my whole hand was going to fall off with the pain. When I had my heart bypass in October, I had to keep the temperature above 75ºF. Anything lower than that and the scar would just start throbbing. And that was inside the house. When I had to go back to the doctor's for a checkup, my daughter had to heat the car up first and then bring it as close to the door as possible. 

For some strange reason I have yet to figure out, it is only the first year that the cold will bother you. Your warm weather is coming now and the pain should lessen. 

When my son had his shoulder operated on, I tried to warn him about the effect of the cold on the incision. He didn't believe me. He found out the hard way when he tried to run to the corner store with no jacket on in the middle of last year's winter. He came back in tears. Lesson learned.


----------



## Claire

Thanks for the warning, Addie.  I've been wondering about the three bolts in my hip.  They call them pins.  Huh?  they are 4", threaded BOLTS.  I have been relatively good with pain (after 2 mos, I now only have pain if I come down unexpectedly hard on that leg, or if I'm not careful when turning (keep those toes in line with the knees and hips).  But can't help but wonder how those bolts will fare when it is below freezing out.  Luckily I have two pair of flannel-lined jeans!  And lots of rice socks and a big heating pad!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Some of those hand warmers in your pockets might help too, Claire!


----------



## taxlady

I just pinched all the flowers off my basil. I have a sweet basil and a Greek basil plant. Oh my, my fingers smell heavenly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I just pinched all the flowers off my basil. I have a sweet basil and a Greek basil plant. Oh my, my fingers smell heavenly.



Reminds me, I have a lemon to zest.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reminds me, I have a lemon to zest.


Yes, I can see how that would make fingers smell delightful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yes, I can see how that would make fingers smell delightful.



I would love to smell like lemon and basil...


----------



## chopper

Barbara L said:
			
		

> I just finished cutting James's hair. If you had told me months ago that I would be cutting his hair, I would have said you were nuts! He found a really nice hair cutting set that guides me through it though, and so far (twice), so good.



My son has me buzz his head all the time. I think he is too cheap to go somewhere when mom will fo it for free. Maybe I should charge him???!!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> My son has me buzz his head all the time. I think he is too cheap to go somewhere when mom will fo it for free. Maybe I should charge him???!!



Maybe!  DH is my hairdresser, trims my long hair and saves me mucho bucks.


----------



## Alix

Watching Transoporter 2. Jason Statham


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> My son has me buzz his head all the time. I think he is too cheap to go somewhere when mom will fo it for free. Maybe I should charge him???!!



Charge him $10...that's $3 less than Walmart and Great Clips.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Watching Transoporter 2. Jason Statham



I love Jason Statham.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> My son has me buzz his head all the time. I think he is too cheap to go somewhere when mom will fo it for free. Maybe I should charge him???!!


 
Tell him you want to start practicing doing the hair art that barbers do. Start with a big Z on the sides. He will go screaming out the door to the nearest barber. (I have such an evil side to me!)


----------



## Kylie1969

I saw my surgeon this morning and he checked my shoulder. He said that I have a good range of movement and good strength but that it will take a fair time to heal completely as he did a lot of things to fix it, all of which will take a long time to heal, also the fact that I had these issues for nearly 2 years, so there was a lot of damage already

He said it may take up to 18 months to heal completely and for the pain to go away, also I am to rest it more and try not to do things such a sweeping and mopping, just not use it too much as it is aggravating it

Lucky my lovely Steve does all the mopping and sweeping etc for me these days and Roomba does the vacuuming


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I saw my surgeon this morning and he checked my shoulder. He said that I have a good range of movement and good strength but that it will take a fair time to heal completely as he did a lot of things to fix it, all of which will take a long time to heal, also the fact that I had these issues for nearly 2 years, so there was a lot of damage already
> 
> He said it may take up to 18 months to heal completely and for the pain to go away, also I am to rest it more and try not to do things such a sweeping and mopping, just not use it too much as it is aggravating it
> 
> Lucky my lovely Steve does all the mopping and sweeping etc for me these days and Roomba does the vacuuming


 
I too find sweeping is very painful. The sternum bone never heals after open heart surgery. Every time I take a breath, the bone moves and the edges never get a chance to knit together. As a result the sweeping action creates a lot of pain. 

I am glad to hear your good news though.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Addie 

Yes, it does sound very painful for you to sweep Addie...you need a Roomba


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Addie
> 
> Yes, it does sound very painful for you to sweep Addie...you need a Roomba


 
If only I could afford one.


----------



## Addie

I have arthritis in both my hands. I have already lost the use of two fingers. 

I had a bunch of wooden knobs that I removed from a small bureau I had. I was putting on new ones. For some reason I kept them. My son took them and filled the screw hole with wood putty and then drilled them to the size of the screw on the lamps after you remove the little knob that comes with it. He then screwed the knobs onto the lamp screws. It is so much easier to turn the lamps on now. I love them. It does look a little odd. But then I have never been one to do things with what other folks might think. I am not one to keep up with the Joneses. I like to think I am the Joneses. Now I have to clean the shades in the shower. The shades are very expensive one. More than the lamps.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Tell him you want to start practicing doing the hair art that barbers do. Start with a big Z on the sides. He will go screaming out the door to the nearest barber. (I have such an evil side to me!)



I sometimes leave a Mohawk on top just to mess with him. Actually, I don't mind cutting his hair, he is a pretty good kid.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I have arthritis in both my hands. I have already lost the use of two fingers.
> 
> I had a bunch of wooden knobs that I removed from a small bureau I had. I was putting on new ones. For some reason I kept them. My son took them and filled the screw hole with wood putty and then drilled them to the size of the screw on the lamps after you remove the little knob that comes with it. He then screwed the knobs onto the lamp screws. It is so much easier to turn the lamps on now. I love them. It does look a little odd. But then I have never been one to do things with what other folks might think. I am not one to keep up with the Joneses. I like to think I am the Joneses. Now I have to clean the shades in the shower. The shades are very expensive one. More than the lamps.



Sounds great, Addie!  I will remember that one when my fingers get that bad.  I feel them going, but am still able to use most of my fingers.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to get myself up from the computer and go make some gluten free muffins for DH to surprise him for breakfast.  I got the recipe from Michael Smith's new show, "Chef Michael's Kitchen".  It is brand new so probably isn't in the States yet.

Then I have to bake cakes all afternoon and evening after he goes to work.  I need one for his MIL as we go over to celebrate her birthday (was on the 11th), one for Joie's groomer as this is his last time with her as she is moving to the island (very sorry about this - she has done so well with him and he owes her lots of thanks ), and my neighbour found out I was making my chocolate cake recipe and asked if there would be enough batter left to make her some cupcakes.

Oh, I almost forgot - Mollyanne and Vitauta's cakes!   (but don't tell them okay? )


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to get myself up from the computer and go make some gluten free muffins for DH to surprise him for breakfast.  I got the recipe from Michael Smith's new show, "Chef Michael's Kitchen".  It is brand new so probably isn't in the States yet.
> 
> Then I have to bake cakes all afternoon and evening after he goes to work.  I need one for his MIL as we go over to celebrate her birthday (was on the 11th), one for Joie's groomer as this is his last time with her as she is moving to the island (very sorry about this - she has done so well with him and he owes her lots of thanks ), and my neighbour found out I was making my chocolate cake recipe and asked if there would be enough batter left to make her some cupcakes.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot - Mollyanne and Vitauta's cakes!   (but don't tell them okay? )


Isn't his MIL your mother?


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to get myself up from the computer and go make some gluten free muffins for DH to surprise him for breakfast.  I got the recipe from Michael Smith's new show, "Chef Michael's Kitchen".  It is brand new so probably isn't in the States yet.
> 
> Then I have to bake cakes all afternoon and evening after he goes to work.  I need one for his MIL as we go over to celebrate her birthday (was on the 11th), one for Joie's groomer as this is his last time with her as she is moving to the island (very sorry about this - she has done so well with him and he owes her lots of thanks ), and my neighbour found out I was making my chocolate cake recipe and asked if there would be enough batter left to make her some cupcakes.
> 
> Oh, I almost forgot - Mollyanne and Vitauta's cakes!   (but don't tell
> 
> 
> them okay? )




no worries, lp, mum's the word.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Isn't his MIL your mother?



See what marathon migraines do to me?  Yes, I meant MY MIL and she, besides Ma of course, is my only mother and I love her like one (though it wasn't always that way).  

Though there is a family who have been very good friends.  The wife used to refer to her mom as her DH's MIL!   Seriously!


----------



## kadesma

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Addie
> 
> Yes, it does sound very painful for you to sweep Addie...you need a Roomba


Kylie,
i'm so glad you going to be ok. I know how much it hurt and how long when you do something. I not only had and artificial vein put in my arm for dialysis, then I fell and brok the same arm. What a mess. It hurt like the dickens for months and is just now feeling better. There are still times when I lean on the arm the wrong way and I could just run and bay at the moon. Plus it still looks odd. So chin up sweetie. You will be better and please follow the doctors instructions.
kades


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> Kylie,
> *bay at the moon*?   kades


 
 Should I check for the next full moon and be on guard?


----------



## Zhizara

Trying to catch up with DC and watch TV at the same time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to huddle under the lamp and read the instruction book to my new electric pressure cooker, from cover to cover! I wonder if Shrek is up for a roast at 1 AM...


----------



## Addie

I am watching a rerun of Doc Martin and constantly going to the window. The Weeping Willow across the street has branches that are now blowing sideways. We have some really windy weather and heavy rainfall coming our way. 

I am also toying with the idea of going out into the kitchen and put together some cookie dough for the freezer. Those choclate cookies from The Chew looks really good. 

Right now my daughter is on her chemo cycle. So when it ends at the end of this week, she will be ready for something tasty and made with love.


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> Trying to catch up with DC and watch TV at the same time.


Why would you allow something like TV to distract you from what is REALLY important in life.....catching up with all of us kooks here!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Why would you allow something like TV to distract you from what is REALLY important in life.....catching up with all of us kooks here!


 
Oh I am always here. Remember, I can't stand for too long, So everytime I have to sit, it is at the computer. I always have DCc right where I can access it immediately. I have Windows 7 and can have several open screens right on the deck top. Just click on DC and it comes into full view.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> Should I check for the next full moon and be on guard?


Yes
kades


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to huddle under the lamp and read the instruction book to my new electric pressure cooker, from cover to cover! I wonder if Shrek is up for a roast at 1 oAM...


AHH roast what at 1 am... love surprises. How does shrekie poo feel about them?
ma


----------



## taxlady

I never call my DH "Hubbie-poo". I did. Once. Right after we got married. He replied, "I'll show you a hubbie poo."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> AHH roast what at 1 am... love surprises. How does shrekie poo feel about them?
> ma



He rolled his eyes and said he was going to bed...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Heading out to the kitchen to make a pot of soup!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Heading out to the kitchen to make a pot of soup!


Having trouble sleeping?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm celebrating the fact that I have gone 6 hours without any trace of headache!  Unfortunately it was by OD'ing on caffeine (a Coke zero and some chocolate chips) which usually gives me migraines and I am not used to having so I may be up baking cakes while Aunt Bea makes soup! 

But hey, if it stays away I will be happy to not get any sleep!


----------



## Kylie1969

LP, I am so pleased to hear you are headache free after so many days with that nasty migraine..I so hope it keeps at bay


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Having trouble sleeping?



No!

I am like an old dog, I eat and sleep when the spirit moves me!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> No!
> 
> I am like an old dog, I eat and sleep when the spirit moves me!


We seem to have a few things in common.


----------



## Katie H

I am basking in the joy of a new grandchild.

Erica Rose was born a few hours ago.  She's welcomed by her mom and dad and 5 brothers.  Ah, the testosterone wave has been broken!

She was 10 lb., 2 oz., 21 inches long and everyone is doing splendidly!!!!

I knew all along the baby was going to be a girl and squirreled away all sorts of "girlie" things.  Mom and dad didn't want to know until the arrival day so they got their surprise.

I can't imagine how intimidating little Erica's boyfriends will be when they want to take her out.  Five brothers to check him out....whew!  One thing's for sure, she'll be a tough little cookie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congratulations, Grandma Katie!


----------



## taxlady

Congrats Katie.


----------



## Addie

Yea for girl power!  Congrats Grandma Kate. That is one good size baby.


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats Katie.  With Dad and five brothers, that's gonna be one spoiled little girl.


----------



## Addie

Does anyone have ten cents worth energy they can spare? I am off to a slow start this morning. I think a second cup of coffee might do it. We have some serious rain coming our way and I am very achey today. Not just my joints, but my muscles also. 

I want to vacuum the back room. I have my clean tissues all over the floor. Those are the ones I just love to wash because I don't bother to check the pockets before they go into the wash. Then when I shake out the wet laundry, SNOW TIME! When will I learn? I should buy clothes that have no pockets. 

When the kids were small, I would go through the house picking up small items and putting them in my pockets. Do you have any idea how many time I would leave the house with an odd sock, small toys, loose change and other strange items in my pockets? My intention was to put them where they belonged. But they never made it in a timely manner and before I left the house. 

Last night I wanted to make some cookie dough and prepare it for the freezer. It never happened. I fell asleep at the computer. I woke up when my head hit the keyboard. 

I just talked to my daughter. She started her chemo medicine this week. She took the first pill Monday night. She took it too early in the evening and felt lousy all day yesterday. So last night she took it just before her head hit the pillow. Today she feels much better. She takes it for five days each month. Talking to her gave me enough energy to get out into the kitchen and make those Michael Symonns chocolate cookies. I have all the ingredients on hand. Even the really dark chocolate chips.

So now you know what I am doing. What about you?


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations, Katie!  Erica Rose is a beautiful name.  And at that birth weight she will be able to hold her own with all those brothers! 

I will send you a picture of wool colours!


----------



## LPBeier

I am very excited to be up feeling rested and without ANY form of headache!  I am also looking forward to going to my in-laws for a potato pancake lunch.  Sadly I didn't get MIL's cake done, but since 3 of us need to watch our sugar intake and it would have to be gluten/dairy/egg free for it's probably for the best!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am very excited to be up feeling rested and without ANY form of headache! I am also looking forward to going to my in-laws for a potato pancake lunch. Sadly I didn't get MIL's cake done, but since 3 of us need to watch our sugar intake and it would have to be gluten/dairy/egg free for it's probably for the best!


 
I love potato pancakes. YUM!


----------



## Alix

Up and just taking the day slowly. I had a bit of a scare yesterday as Mom went AWOL from a trip she went on with her seniors place. The good news is she had enough problem solving skills to call her driver to come get her when she missed the bus. The bad news is everyone was pretty freaked when they couldn't find her and spent several hours searching, calling police etc etc. Problem solving she has cased, we'll just work on her communication skills now. 

I've got lots of chores to do around home today, but I'm going to take things sloooowly.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Up and just taking the day slowly. I had a bit of a scare yesterday as Mom went AWOL from a trip she went on with her seniors place. The good news is she had enough problem solving skills to call her driver to come get her when she missed the bus. The bad news is everyone was pretty freaked when they couldn't find her and spent several hours searching, calling police etc etc. Problem solving she has cased, we'll just work on her communication skills now.
> 
> I've got lots of chores to do around home today, but I'm going to take things sloooowly.


 
Alix how scary. I remember when I had Girl Scouts, the rule from GS headquarters was; for every six girls there had to be one adult when on a field trip. And you used the Buddy System. I realize that for the seniors, it involves a paid staff unless they have volunteers. So that rule can be expensive. 

May I ask how old is your mother? Sounds like she is still able to be aware of when she needs help. And not afraid to ask. So glad it turned out all right in the end.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Alix said:


> Up and just taking the day slowly. I had a bit of a scare yesterday as Mom went AWOL from a trip she went on with her seniors place. The good news is she had enough problem solving skills to call her driver to come get her when she missed the bus. The bad news is everyone was pretty freaked when they couldn't find her and spent several hours searching, calling police etc etc. Problem solving she has cased, we'll just work on her communication skills now.
> 
> I've got lots of chores to do around home today, but I'm going to take things sloooowly.



Aging parents are a lot like teenagers, you reach a point where you have to just let them go and trust that they will make safe choices!


----------



## Addie

*GMail Phone*

So I have a question. As stated in an earlier post, I had to make some choices regarding my phone. I am entitled to one free cell phone provided and paid for by the goverment for senior citizens. It is considered a Lifeline. On my landline I had a discount called Lifeline which was a discount on my basic cost of my phone. It amounted to $17.00 a month. A long time ago I trimmed my phone bill by getting rid of all the extras that I never used. Conference call, Caller ID with the name and number calling showing, etc. I kept just the number. That cost only $5.00 a month., plus the basic costs. If I chose the cell phone, then I had to get rid of the Lifeline on my land line. That would have brought my phone bill to $25.00 or more a month. More than I could really afford. So I got rid of the land line. So now I have only my cell phone. I am really good about keeping it plugged in. 

So now here's the question. GMail offers a free phone service via the computer. I can call anywhere in the US and Canada. No minutes or other restrictions that now apply to my cell phone. I have a mike and a camera if needed. Along with any other equipment. Do any of you have this service? And if so, are you happy with it? I would use it only for outgoing calls and save my cell minutes for incoming calls. I already have a GMail account. It is how I receive my EMails from DC. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Alix

Aunt Bea said:


> Aging parents are a lot like teenagers, you reach a point where you have to just let them go and trust that they will make safe choices!



Yep, learned that one a while ago. Had to get Mom into a place where she could have the level of care required, and yet maintain as much of her independence as possible. She is thriving there and has improved DRAMATICALLY since we got her into this facility. 

Addie, Mom is 83 and has Alzheimers. She is, however, on a really amazing medication which has stalled out her progression with the disease. She is so much more my Mom these days and is clearly much happier with her life. She does still find ways to scare the stuffing out of all of us periodically though!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Yep, learned that one a while ago. Had to get Mom into a place where she could have the level of care required, and yet maintain as much of her independence as possible. She is thriving there and has improved DRAMATICALLY since we got her into this facility.
> 
> Addie, Mom is 83 and has Alzheimers. She is, however, on a really amazing medication which has stalled out her progression with the disease. She is so much more my Mom these days and is clearly much happier with her life. She does still find ways to scare the stuffing out of all of us periodically though!


 
They are making a lot of progress with Alzheimer's. I see it at Winthrop all the time. A lot of the Daycare patients are such just because of the medications they are given. They come each day mainly to receive their meds and on weekends and holidays arrangements are made for someone in the family to check on them and make sure they take them. Thus they are able to stay in their own homes.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> ...
> 
> So now here's the question. GMail offers a free phone service via the computer. I can call anywhere in the US and Canada. No minutes or other restrictions that now apply to my cell phone. I have a mike and a camera if needed. Along with any other equipment. Do any of you have this service? And if so, are you happy with it? I would use it only for outgoing calls and save my cell minutes for incoming calls. I already have a GMail account. It is how I receive my EMails from DC. Any feedback would be appreciated.


I use the Gmail phone service occasionally. Sometimes the sound quality is good, other times, not so much. It worked fine when I was calling my sister in Denmark. Their international long distance rates are quite good. It is also handy for calling some (800) numbers - the ones that aren't accessible from a Canadian phone.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I use the Gmail phone service occasionally. Sometimes the sound quality is good, other times, not so much. It worked fine when I was calling my sister in Denmark. Their international long distance rates are quite good. It is also handy for calling some (800) numbers - the ones that aren't accessible from a Canadian phone.


 
Well, I won't be making any international calls, that is for sure. I am lucky to know my next door neighbor. The only foreign country I may call is Canada. And those calls are free. Yes, I am one of those Americans who remember that Canada is not a part of America. It is a separate country and a foreign one at that. Different type of goverment, sometimes different language. I just may give Gmail phone service a try. I will have my son set it up for me. Oh dear. Another phone number to memorize. I have really gotten lazy trying to remember phone numbers. Anytime soneone asks for a phone number, my answer is usually, "Memory 9". Or what ever number I have it entered on my phone. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Well, I won't be making any international calls, that is for sure. I am lucky to know my next door neighbor. The only foreign country I may call is Canada. And those calls are free. Yes, I am one of those Americans who remember that Canada is not a part of America. It is a separate country and a foreign one at that. Different type of goverment, sometimes different language. I just may give Gmail phone service a try. I will have my son set it up for me. Oh dear. Another phone number to memorize. I have really gotten lazy trying to remember phone numbers. Anytime soneone asks for a phone number, my answer is usually, "Memory 9". Or what ever number I have it entered on my phone. Thanks for the reply.



I don't remember setting up anything. I just click the phone icon and dial the number or enter the contact's name and choose the number I want to dial. I don't get incoming calls though. I don't think that is available in Canada yet.


----------



## Addie

So I am in the midle of measuring out the dry ingredients for the chocolate cookies. Bam! I get hit with a dry heaves attack. Just what I need. Everything comes to a stop. I go back after about a half hour passes. Now lets see. Where was I? Oh yeah. Fortunately I remembered where I left off.

I don't know what brings on these stupid dry heaves. But they always come at a bad time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home, and we have no water!  They're digging a new well for our subdivision.  Hope it's up and running soon....

Oh, and I just realized I missed today's National Talk Like a Pirate Day!  AAARRRGGHH!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home, and we have no water! They're digging a new well for our subdivision. Hope it's up and running soon....
> 
> Oh, and I just realized I missed today's National Talk Like a Pirate Day! AAARRRGGHH!


 
Well, shiver me timbers Dawg. A walk on the plank for ye. But give the lad a bit of grog first.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm sitting here trying to come up with recipe ideas for all the goodies I bought today.  I've got lump crab, scallops, oysters, baby shrimp (shelled) and large shrimp (tail on), a pork sirloin roast and a bag of chicken legs.

I got crazy with the cheeses too:  Jarlsberg, Swiss, Asiago, sharp cheddar block, a cup of spreadable cheddar and Gruyere.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I use the Gmail phone service occasionally. Sometimes the sound quality is good, other times, not so much. It worked fine when I was calling my sister in Denmark. Their international long distance rates are quite good. It is also handy for calling some (800) numbers - the ones that aren't accessible from a Canadian phone.


 
Good news. My son went to set it up for me and lo and behold, I already had an account for the phone. Son #2 was here one day last year. I remember he mentioned the Gmail phone. But I showed no interest and felt I didn't need it. Without my knowledge, he went ahead and set it up for me. So I already had a phone number. We tried it out tonight. My son sent a call to himself. Sure enough his cell phone rang. I was standing a couple of feet from the computer and I started to talk to him. It picked up my voice that far away. I am in business. I now can make calls from my computer and save my minutes on my cell phone.


----------



## Andy M.

That's great Addie.  The wonders of modern technology.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> So I am in the midle of measuring out the dry ingredients for the chocolate cookies. Bam! I get hit with a dry heaves attack. Just what I need. Everything comes to a stop. I go back after about a half hour passes. Now lets see. Where was I? Oh yeah. Fortunately I remembered where I left off.
> 
> I don't know what brings on these stupid dry heaves. But they always come at a bad time.


Addie, I would bet you're much like I am. Certain times and certain smells can make me run for a bowl or a potty as fast as I can. I do this sometimes in the mornings if I have much to eat after 6 at night. But smells they get me without my realizing it. Chocolate does it raw eggs, things like that oow chicken yuk.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> I am basking in the joy of a new grandchild.
> 
> Erica Rose was born a few hours ago.  She's welcomed by her mom and dad and 5 brothers.  Ah, the testosterone wave has been broken!
> 
> She was 10 lb., 2 oz., 21 inches long and everyone is doing splendidly!!!!
> 
> I knew all along the baby was going to be a girl and squirreled away all sorts of "girlie" things.  Mom and dad didn't want to know until the arrival day so they got their surprise.
> 
> I can't imagine how intimidating little Erica's boyfriends will be when they want to take her out.  Five brothers to check him out....whew!  One thing's for sure, she'll be a tough little cookie.


Well,well,well something else we have in common. You a granddaughter Erica Rose and me a daughter Erica Lynn. aren't they special? Congratulations  and welcome to the Ma family, I know 5 brothers my Erica just had 2 brothers and a little sister who was worse than the boys Hugs and all the good things to you,Glenn, the new mommy and daddy.and all those precious children.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Zhizara said:


> I'm sitting here trying to come up with recipe ideas for all the goodies I bought today.  I've got lump crab, scallops, oysters, baby shrimp (shelled) and large shrimp (tail on), a pork sirloin roast and a bag of chicken legs.
> 
> I got crazy with the cheeses too:  Jarlsberg, Swiss, Asiago, sharp cheddar block, a cup of spreadable cheddar and Gruyere.


Z, may I suggest a nice fish cioppino with part of the shellfish I love it myself and I have a pretty good recipe for it, if you'd like it. Also a shrimp salad sandwich a friend gave me. Last night i did a half of a pork tenderloin, I put it in a baking dish, put on salt and pepper then I poured over a sauted skillet filled with sliced apples,about a stick of better,1/4 of a red onion sliced thin and a cup of brown sugar, baked til meat was done then sliced it and DH ate the whole thing!!! I got one bite. Good thing I made a pot of baby red potatoes, mashed them with some butter and garlic and the rest of the Gorgonzola crumbles I also sliced up some cubenelle sweet peppers and fried them and a small eggplant from the yard. Dinner was good so I'm told
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> I am basking in the joy of a new grandchild.
> 
> Erica Rose was born a few hours ago.  She's welcomed by her mom and dad and 5 brothers.  Ah, the testosterone wave has been broken!
> 
> She was 10 lb., 2 oz., 21 inches long and everyone is doing splendidly!!!!
> 
> I knew all along the baby was going to be a girl and squirreled away all sorts of "girlie" things.  Mom and dad didn't want to know until the arrival day so they got their surprise.
> 
> I can't imagine how intimidating little Erica's boyfriends will be when they want to take her out.  Five brothers to check him out....whew!  One thing's for sure, she'll be a tough little cookie.



Congrats, Gramma!  I'll bet she will be much adored!


----------



## Somebunny

Congratulations Grandma Katie!


----------



## Zhizara

kadesma said:


> Z, may I suggest a nice fish cioppino with part of the shellfish I love it myself and I have a pretty good recipe for it, if you'd like it. Also a shrimp salad sandwich a friend gave me. Last night i did a half of a pork tenderloin, I put it in a baking dish, put on salt and pepper then I poured over a sauted skillet filled with sliced apples,about a stick of better,1/4 of a red onion sliced thin and a cup of brown sugar, baked til meat was done then sliced it and DH ate the whole thing!!! I got one bite. Good thing I made a pot of baby red potatoes, mashed them with some butter and garlic and the rest of the Gorgonzola crumbles I also sliced up some cubenelle sweet peppers and fried them and a small eggplant from the yard. Dinner was good so I'm told
> kades



I'd love your recipe.  What is a cioppino?


----------



## Kylie1969

Congratulations Katie  Lovely name 



Katie H said:


> I am basking in the joy of a new grandchild.
> 
> Erica Rose was born a few hours ago.  She's welcomed by her mom and dad and 5 brothers.  Ah, the testosterone wave has been broken!
> 
> She was 10 lb., 2 oz., 21 inches long and everyone is doing splendidly!!!!
> 
> I knew all along the baby was going to be a girl and squirreled away all sorts of "girlie" things.  Mom and dad didn't want to know until the arrival day so they got their surprise.
> 
> I can't imagine how intimidating little Erica's boyfriends will be when they want to take her out.  Five brothers to check him out....whew!  One thing's for sure, she'll be a tough little cookie.


----------



## vitauta

what wonderful news, katie--so much fun in store for you and little erica!  congratulations!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning...another lovely Spring day here 

Today is housework day...with lots of ironing and washing as well  someone has to do it I guess


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning...another lovely Spring day here
> 
> Today is housework day...with lots of ironing and washing as well  someone has to do it I guess



Ironing, what is this ironing that you speak of?

Is it peculiar to Australia?


----------



## kadesma

Zhizara said:


> I'd love your recipe.  What is a cioppino?


Z It's an Italian fish stew.  I'll post it for you in the fish forum.  Hope you like it we love it and often have a bunch of friends over to enjoy with us. Lots of French or Italian bread is perfect with it as is a green salad.
Kades


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home, and we have no water! They're digging a new well for our subdivision. Hope it's up and running soon....
> 
> Oh, and I just realized I missed today's National Talk Like a Pirate Day! AAARRRGGHH!


 


Pirates - that puts me in the mood to get The Pogues CD of "Rum, Sodomy, and the Lash" and give it a spin.


----------



## Zhizara

kadesma said:


> Z It's an Italian fish stew.  I'll post it for you in the fish forum.  Hope you like it we love it and often have a bunch of friends over to enjoy with us. Lots of French or Italian bread is perfect with it as is a green salad.
> Kades



Thanks, Ma, I found it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm an auntie again!  Baby Bro and SIL had a healthy baby boy today!  (actually, I think SIL did all the work.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Ironing, what is this ironing that you speak of?
> 
> Is it peculiar to Australia?




I was wondering that, too!


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> I'm an auntie again! Baby Bro and SIL had a healthy baby boy today! (actually, I think SIL did all the work.)


 
Congrats !!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks!  I found it funny that the mother of my new nephew "liked" my announcement post on FB. From the hospital, after just giving birth.   I told her to go back to bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks!  I found it funny that the mother of my new nephew "liked" my announcement post on FB. From the hospital, after just giving birth.   I told her to go back to bed.



Conga-Rats Auntie Dawg!  Baby have a name or is he just "Baby" like Beagle is "Beagle"?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Conga-Rats Auntie Dawg!  Baby have a name or is he just "Baby" like Beagle is "Beagle"?



Apparently a major issue.  SIL figures he will get a name in time for college, Baby Bro is stressing, he wants something unique.  I figure the kid won't answer to anything for awhile, sorta like a young puppy, so they can take their time.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I'm an auntie again!  Baby Bro and SIL had a healthy baby boy today!  (actually, I think SIL did all the work.)



Congrats DL, that is great news


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Ironing, what is this ironing that you speak of?
> 
> Is it peculiar to Australia?



LOL..it is one of my least favourite things to do I must admit


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been very busy doing housework but I have also spent lots of time out side as it is a lovely day here...I have been sweeping up outside, cleaning the outdoor setting, doing some watering, a bit of a tidy up 

Have also cleaned all the windows on the car and vaccummed the inside, busy day for me!

Looking forward to dinner, we are going out to an Indian Restaurant, YAY..no cooking


----------



## roadfix

I'm waiting for the Space Shuttle flyover which should be happening in just a few minutes over several local areas here.  I'm at work but I've got my binoculars in case I need them.  They'll be flying low at only 1500 ft altitude.


----------



## tinlizzie

roadfix said:


> I'm waiting for the Space Shuttle flyover which should be happening in just a few minutes over several local areas here. I'm at work but I've got my binoculars in case I need them. They'll be flying low at only 1500 ft altitude.


 
Re the relocation of the Shuttle - I feel very curmudgeonly say so, but that seems to me like a gigantic waste of money, especially these days.   I'd rather they kept the shuttles in Houston or the Cape and let people go to them. 

2nd thought, the Shuttle on top of the jet reminded me of a London double-decker bus.


----------



## roadfix

Wow!  So close.  That was the biggest WOW moment I've had in a looong time.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm getting better at using the dictation function on the iPad.


----------



## LPBeier

roadfix said:


> Wow!  So close.  That was the biggest WOW moment I've had in a looong time.



That would be fascinating for me as well, Roadfix!  Once in a lifetime moment!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I'm getting better at using the dictation function on the iPad.



Glad to hear it Andy but remember to get your rest too!


----------



## MrsLMB

I'm laying low today. Woke up with a horrible cold. Dang cold nights finally grabbed hole of me.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Glad to hear it Andy but remember to get your rest too!



No worries the most strenuous thing I've done today is make lunch.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> Re the relocation of the Shuttle - I feel very curmudgeonly say so, but that seems to me like a gigantic waste of money, especially these days.   I'd rather they kept the shuttles in Houston or the Cape and let people go to them.
> 
> 2nd thought, the Shuttle on top of the jet reminded me of a London double-decker bus.



This old song sort of sums up my feelings about the end of the space race and America's current situation "Brother, Can You Spare a Dime," lyrics by Yip Harburg, music by Jay Gorney (1931)

Once I built a railroad, I made it run, made it race against time. 
 Once I built a railroad; now it's done.  Brother, can you spare a dime? 
Once I built a tower, up to the sun, brick, and rivet, and lime; 
Once I built a tower, now it's done.  Brother, can you spare a dime?

*It's time to wake up America!*


----------



## Addie

I can't help wondering why we spent all that money just to reach the moon. I agree, we got some great products as a result of the space program. And we got some great heroes for kids to admire. But I would have rather seen some of that money go for education.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

It is a lovely Saturday morning here, going to be very warm and sunny

We are just about to head out and look for some new curtains and blinds, so exciting getting all new ones made 

Then this afternoon we will have a few drinks out in the garden, perfect day for it


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is a lovely Saturday morning here, going to be very warm and sunny
> 
> We are just about to head out and look for some new curtains and blinds, so exciting getting all new ones made
> 
> Then this afternoon we will have a few drinks out in the garden, perfect day for it


 
I always have to remind myself that you are in a different time zone and season.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello guys 

Sunny, warm Sunday here today and a lazy Sunday too!

We are going to go out a bit later to grab a bottle of red wine to use in our gravy tonight...for our roast lamb


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I always have to remind myself that you are in a different time zone and season.



I bet it is funny when I say Good Morning when it is your night time Ads


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I bet it is funny when I say Good Morning when it is your night time Ads


 
You are also a day ahead I think. Aren't you on the other side of the date line? Right now it is 6:25 a.m. on Sunday the 25th. It does take some figuring out.


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> You are also a day ahead I think. Aren't you on the other side of the date line? Right now it is 6:25 a.m. on Sunday the 25th. It does take some figuring out.


 
Umberto Eco (he wrote The Name of the Rose) has written a novel entitled, The Island of the Day Before, which plays on the strangeness of the fictional Island's location on/at the International Date Line.  It's on my list of "should reads" and I hope to get to it one of these days.  Might make things clearer for me.


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> You are also a day ahead I think. Aren't you on the other side of the date line? Right now it is 6:25 a.m. on Sunday the 25th. It does take some figuring out.


 
My boo boo. Today is the 23rd. Oop!


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to go to a food trade show with a local food wholesaler we use at work. It's a good opportunity to see what is new out on the market. The problem is they always want you to taste everything. It will be a challenge now with my new eating lifestyle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready to go to a food trade show with a local food wholesaler we use at work. It's a good opportunity to see what is new out on the market. The problem is they always want you to taste everything. It will be a challenge now with my new eating lifestyle.



There are some things that just have to be tolerated, not matter what

I like going to wine tastings...that's fun.  I know one of the fellows who works for a distributor and he makes sure I get 2 invitations to all of them in Missoula.


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and regrouping after a flurry of activity.  I somehow got a burst of energy and desire to accomplish...lots.

After breakfast I made two loaves of French bread, a pan of dessert bars, did a load of laundry, washed and set my hair and set a big pot of split pea soup on the stove to simmer for our dinner.

Time to put my feet up and relax for a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking about dinner for tonight.  Leftover rotisserie chicken...sounds like chicken and dumplings to me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Tearing my hair out.  I signed up for the Global Online Enrollment System (GOES) back in June.  You pay $100 and get to avoid the Customs line and zip right through.  We go to Mexico frequently, so the program is worthwhile.  The signup process is dreadful.  DH is signing up now, and is absolutely worthless, the man has zero patience.  And my printer isn't working.  Maybe this belongs in Venting


----------



## Alix

Did a pile of laundry, made a new batch of laundry soap, picked tomatoes, b!tched about the freaking mouse chomping on said tomatoes, rearranged Frankenmatoe so the cherry tomatoes are out of reach, showered, had coffee, made carbonara for breakfast/lunch, decided what to wear to work and sat down for a while.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Tearing my hair out.  I signed up for the Global Online Enrollment System (GOES) back in June.  You pay $100 and get to avoid the Customs line and zip right through.  We go to Mexico frequently, so the program is worthwhile.  The signup process is dreadful.  DH is signing up now, and is absolutely worthless, the man has zero patience.  And my printer isn't working.  Maybe this belongs in Venting



You can vent anywhere you want I guess. How come DH didnt sign up back when you did?  I hope he can get through it without throwing the monitor through the window.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to get enough energy to get ready and go shopping.  I am in some minor pain and a little on the tired side.  But there are items we really need and DH is off sick today - we think he is coming down with a bug and can't afford too much time off so he is trying to rest all day.

I have put some laundry on, got chicken soup simmering and made my shopping lists!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> You can vent anywhere you want I guess. How come DH didnt sign up back when you did?  I hope he can get through it without throwing the monitor through the window.



It freaked me out enough that I didn't want to live through it twice in succession.  Between us, we have 6 college degrees, I can't imagine the frustration for someone else. The whole process is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get enough energy to get ready and go shopping.  I am in some minor pain and a little on the tired side.  But there are items we really need and DH is off sick today - we think he is coming down with a bug and can't afford too much time off so he is trying to rest all day.
> 
> I have put some laundry on, got chicken soup simmering and made my shopping lists!



I hope the chicken soup chases away the bug so it doesn't go after you. I love that chicken soup really does make people better!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> It freaked me out enough that I didn't want to live through it twice in succession.  Between us, we have 6 college degrees, I can't imagine the frustration for someone else. The whole process is absolutely ridiculous.



Maybe you should have had a six year old kid around to help!  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Maybe you should have had a six year old kid around to help!  LOL



Not sure DH's language would be a good role model...

We got it!  Good gravy, what a fiasco.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Not sure DH's language would be a good role model...
> 
> We got it!  Good gravy, what a fiasco.



Glad you got through it!


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready to go to a food trade show with a local food wholesaler we use at work. It's a good opportunity to see what is new out on the market. The problem is they always want you to taste everything. It will be a challenge now with my new eating lifestyle.




That is the type of thing that I am trying to work on in my diet routine.

I have been trying to just eat a normal diet within the guidelines for a person at an ideal weight and the pounds have been coming off slowly.   

I am doing pretty well when eating at home and during a familiar routine.  What I am now working on is sort of thinking on my feet to make realistic choices in any situation without feeling like I have blown it for the day.  This has not been easy and any tips or tricks that others use would be helpful.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Glad you got through it!



Thanks, Chopper!   For anyone who travels a lot, I think it's a good deal.  Those immigration lines coming back into the US last forever, and if you have a tight connection, you might be out of luck to get the next flight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Imagine you have received a diagnosis of diabetes or high cholesterol.  Now think of each food you are offered as having a medication or a syringe attached to it.  How willing are you to take that medication or stick your self with a needle in order to eat it?  Is it worth it?

This may not work for everyone, but it certainly helped me while I was pre-diabetic for over 10 years.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready to go to a food trade show with a local food wholesaler we use at work. It's a good opportunity to see what is new out on the market. The problem is they always want you to taste everything. It will be a challenge now with my new eating lifestyle.


 
I tell folks when I don't want to try something, "I am a diabetic and have reached my carb intake for the day and I have a lot of food allergies. My throat closes up." Works everytime. 

My favorite people are the ones who tell me their uncle is a diabetic and he eats cake, etc. all the time. "Tell you what, I will have a sex change operation and become your uncle. Then I will eat like he does." You always have to give the answer they are not expecting. It stops them in their tracks.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> That is the type of thing that I am trying to work on in my diet routine.
> 
> I have been trying to just eat a normal diet within the guidelines for a person at an ideal weight and the pounds have been coming off slowly.
> 
> I am doing pretty well when eating at home and during a familiar routine. What I am now working on is sort of thinking on my feet to make realistic choices in any situation without feeling like I have blown it for the day. This has not been easy and any tips or tricks that others use would be helpful.


 
If a salad plate is a choice over a dinner plate, choose the salad plate. You will put less food on it. And if you are not at home, try to pick a protein over a carb. Too often when we are not at home, we grab a sandwich. Bad choice. Pick a salad with some meat on the side.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Imagine you have received a diagnosis of diabetes or high cholesterol.  Now think of each food you are offered as having a medication or a syringe attached to it.  How willing are you to take that medication or stick your self with a needle in order to eat it?  Is it worth it?
> 
> This may not work for everyone, but it certainly helped me while I was pre-diabetic for over 10 years.


Yes, measure do I live or do I die. I'll take the first answer. LIVE  sure we don't like a needle poke but it allows us to eat be more normal and enjoy our lives. Good one PF
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

We bought a new digital camera yesterday, so today I am going out to buy a case for it.

Then over to mums as we are giving her our older camera and bag as she goes away a lot so we thought it would be nice for her to have a nice digital camera..our previous one is only a few years old and it great...we just wanted an upgrade... more zoom etc


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Imagine you have received a diagnosis of diabetes or high cholesterol. Now think of each food you are offered as having a medication or a syringe attached to it. How willing are you to take that medication or stick your self with a needle in order to eat it? Is it worth it?
> 
> This may not work for everyone, but it certainly helped me while I was pre-diabetic for over 10 years.


 Good point. Wish I would have read this before I went to the food show. I feel like I didn't overeat just tasted alot of different foods then a couple of cocktails. Just got home & ready for bed. Glad I got 35 minutes in on the elliptical this afternoon. Tomorrow is a new day with better eating choices.Thanks again for the insight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Good point. Wish I would have read this before I went to the food show. I feel like I didn't overeat just tasted alot of different foods then a couple of cocktails. Just got home & ready for bed. Glad I got 35 minutes in on the elliptical this afternoon. Tomorrow is a new day with better eating choices.Thanks again for the insight.



I would be a horrible person to go to a food show now, put on by vendors.  I would drive them nuts with ingredient lists and refusing to eat certain things because of those ingredients.  But, back when I worked retail, I was not that picky.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Good point. Wish I would have read this before I went to the food show. I feel like I didn't overeat just tasted alot of different foods then a couple of cocktails. Just got home & ready for bed. Glad I got 35 minutes in on the elliptical this afternoon. Tomorrow is a new day with better eating choices.Thanks again for the insight.


 
SB, over the next several months you are going to have moments of weakness. Don't beat yourself over it. Just make a resolve that tomorrow you will try to do better. If you find these vendor shows too much temptation, then make an excuse, even if it is to yourself, and spend the time with your family. Find something you really enjoy doing and indulge yourself. Will these vendors go out of business if you are not there? Okay, so you need to know what is new and out there. Read up on them in trade magazines. The day will come when you are strong enough to go to these shows and control your eating. It will be like second nature to you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would be a horrible person to go to a food show now, put on by vendors. I would drive them nuts with ingredient lists and refusing to eat certain things because of those ingredients. But, back when I worked retail, I was not that picky.


 
When I was first diagnosed with type 2, I tried all the sugar subs. They all left a metal taste in my mouth. So I told myself, if I can have sugar in just my coffee, I will give up all other sugar related foods. 

My son recently bought me some breafkfast sausages. They had maple syrup and brown sugar in them. I took one bite and it was like I had dived head first into a sugar bin. Today, I am so used to not having sugar in my diet at all, that when I come across any food that does have it, it is the one flavor that to me is overpowering. And my body just can't tolerate it. You do get used to a diet if you stick to it long enough.


----------



## taxlady

When you learn to listen to your body, it will tell you what foods you should and shouldn't eat.


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here watching TV and doing my sewing. All of a sudden a huge wave of sadness just washes over me. It stays for about five minutes and then it is gone. Do any of you ever have this happen? 

I have no idea why this happens. I don't know what triggers it. It is not depression. I am not the type of person to get depressed. The odd thing is that it usually comes when I am doing something I enjoy doing like embroidery. Weird.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> So I am sitting here watching TV and doing my sewing. All of a sudden a huge wave of sadness just washes over me. It stays for about five minutes and then it is gone. Do any of you ever have this happen?
> 
> I have no idea why this happens. I don't know what triggers it. It is not depression. I am not the type of person to get depressed. The odd thing is that it usually comes when I am doing something I enjoy doing like embroidery. Weird.


That sort of thing used to happen to me, but hasn't happened in a long time. I thought of it as free floating moods that just land on someone. I used to get elation too, once in a while.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a visual migraine (no pain) to go away. I can't really get any work done when I can't see straight.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would be a horrible person to go to a food show now, put on by vendors.  I would drive them nuts with ingredient lists and refusing to eat certain things because of those ingredients.  But, back when I worked retail, I was not that picky.



Princess, I was about to write much the same thing.  I have to read labels so much and am so picky, asking really tough questions at restaurants and stores.  

SB, I have tried to cook/eat within DH and my restrictions, but I now realize I was resenting it that I couldn't bake/decorate a cake when he was around, etc. I finally figured out this weekend that until I get my own cravings down I need to avoid what one or both of us can't have and embrace alternative cooking completely.  I know some day when it becomes second nature I will be able to cook regular for others again.  I am retired from catering and only do cakes as people ask for them.  

I know food is your profession and you can't stop it, but I agree about the vendor shows - maybe you can send someone in your place for awhile.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Simonbaker}}}}}}}}}}}}} a baker's dozen hugs!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for a visual migraine (no pain) to go away. I can't really get any work done when I can't see straight.



TL, you have my thoughts and prayers.  Any kind of migraine is no fun.  I hope you get relief soon. {{{{{{{{{{{{{Taxlady}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up enough that I am safe driving so I can go do laundry. Yipee!!!


----------



## Alix

Only been up a short time as I was up WAY late last night. Just listening to the birds bicker over whose turn it is on the feeder and listening to our kitten chirp at the birds when they creep too close to the window. Pretty little birds out there right now, rosy finches, red breasted nuthatch, black capped chickadees and a couple of blue jays. The blue jays can boss everyone but the chickadees and the nuthatch. Too funny watching the itty bitty birds run off the huge jays.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That sort of thing used to happen to me, but hasn't happened in a long time. I thought of it as free floating moods that just land on someone. I used to get elation too, once in a while.


 
Thanks. I am not the only one. Those feelings of elation have also visited me. I like your explanation of free floating moods. Who knows what is in the universe just floating around? After all the government has those giant dishes out in the desert hoping to find some sort of life from space.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wake up enough that I am safe driving so I can go do laundry. Yipee!!!



I know that "am I safe to drive feeling" all to well.  But at least you have something exciting to look forward to!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> TL, you have my thoughts and prayers.  Any kind of migraine is no fun.  I hope you get relief soon. {{{{{{{{{{{{{Taxlady}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you. I took a nap and it's gone, but has left a bit of a headache (which it often does). I'll see if I need to take something for the headache.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Only been up a short time as I was up WAY late last night. Just listening to the birds bicker over whose turn it is on the feeder and listening to our kitten chirp at the birds when they creep too close to the window. Pretty little birds out there right now, rosy finches, red breasted nuthatch, black capped chickadees and a couple of blue jays. The blue jays can boss everyone but the chickadees and the nuthatch. Too funny watching the itty bitty birds run off the huge jays.


Oh, I would love to see that. Those little chickadee dee dees can be hilarious.


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> Oh, I would love to see that. Those little chickadee dee dees can be hilarious.



I love watching the show. Those birds are so cute. I've often said if I were a bird I'd want to be a chickadee. Cute as all get out, but tough as nails!


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> When you learn to listen to your body, it will tell you what foods you should and shouldn't eat.




That was the Greek philosopher Aristotle's golden mean the desirable middle between two extremes, one of excess and the other of deficiency.  Socrates also had his version "know thyself" a warning to pay no attention to the opinions of the multitude instead listen to your own mind and body for guidance.

The original wise guys!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hi Guys 

Lovely morning here today!

I am going to go and buy some small hand weights today.

I was at mums yesterday and she had some little 2kg ones...it made me want some too, but Steve wants me to start off slowly with the 1kg weights as my shoulder is still recovering from my operation

I will start with the small ones and build my way up


----------



## Dawgluver

Good idea to take it easy, Kylie.  Hope you're fully recovered soon!


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to do stuff around the house but my knee is swollen up like a balloon and very painful when I try to sit, get up, stand, walk.  And I am not going to lay in bed all day so I guess I will just keep on best I can.  I am certain it is because of the doctors all changing my medications around.

I need it to be better as I have my pain management follow-up on Wednesday and am so looking forward to seeing my group again. 

Oh, when I do rest in my recliner, I will finish a baby hat I started yesterday.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Good idea to take it easy, Kylie.  Hope you're fully recovered soon!



I agree!  Those little weights are a great way to start.


----------



## taxlady

Aw Laurie, that sucks. Is it when you bend your knee? If it is, have you considered a brace that would keep it from bending? I had one when I broke my kneecap.


----------



## Dawgluver

That does suck, LP.  I feel so bad for you.

We're getting ready for our evening walk.  Had a long day with meetings at both ends.  Need to clear the cobwebs.  It's getting dark earlier and earlier.


----------



## taxlady

I'm scanning receipts. I have a "Neat Scanner". It's a little portable scanner. It uses Excel and OCRs the receipt onto an Excel spreadsheet and lists the scan time. There is a separate sheet for the scans. This should comply with Revenue Canada's guidelines for scanned receipts.

It worked fine with Office 2007. It didn't work at all with Office 2010. I had to research a solution. MS quit including something called MODI with Office. I had to install part of SharePoint Designer to get MODI. Now it works again. BTW, I hate Office. I much prefer Open Office and I'll be trying out Libre Office soon. I only have Office because QuickBooks will only export to Excel and this stupid scanner won't work without Excel.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Ladies,
Yes, it is when I bend it or have it down for any length of time.  My surgeon doesn't want me to use a brace because it took a long time to "unfreeze" my knee after the second surgery and he is worried that even temporary use of a brace could do it again.

But I am trying not to let it bug me too much.  I am using all my pain management techniques and changing position as much as possible.  I just want to get through Wednesday!  It involves being at the hospital from 8:30 to 3 for the follow-up clinic, going to lunch with my group, driving 20 minutes to the "skytrain", a half hour trip and then a 15 minute bus ride.  My cane and handicap pass guarantee me a seat, but it is still a long trip.  I really need/want to go to this.  We have a bond and the fact we live all over the place this is the only way we get to see each other.

I am praying and thinking positive thoughts for myself!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm scanning receipts. I have a "Neat Scanner". It's a little portable scanner. It uses Excel and OCRs the receipt onto an Excel spreadsheet and lists the scan time. There is a separate sheet for the scans. This should comply with Revenue Canada's guidelines for scanned receipts.
> 
> It worked fine with Office 2007. It didn't work at all with Office 2010. I had to research a solution. MS quit including something called MODI with Office. I had to install part of SharePoint Designer to get MODI. Now it works again. BTW, I hate Office. I much prefer Open Office and I'll be trying out Libre Office soon. I only have Office because QuickBooks will only export to Excel and this stupid scanner won't work without Excel.



I really want one of these!  Is this it?
NeatReceipts® Mobile Scanner and Digital Filing System for PC

Oh, this will make my life so much easier....and I have an old version of Office!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I really want one of these!  Is this it?
> NeatReceipts® Mobile Scanner and Digital Filing System for PC
> 
> Oh, this will make my life so much easier....and I have an old version of Office!


That's what mine looks like. A client gave me one because I mentioned that I would love to scan my receipts. Mine is a NeatScan to Office. I think that is a crippled version of the one in the link.

Will any of the stuff you scan be used for income tax purposes? If so, be sure to add a column for the name of the person who does the scanning.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> That's what mine looks like. A client gave me one because I mentioned that I would love to scan my receipts. Mine is a NeatScan to Office. I think that is a crippled version of the one in the link.
> 
> Will any of the stuff you scan be used for income tax purposes? If so, be sure to add a column for the name of the person who does the scanning.



Thanks for that tip.  Yes, some of it is just to do my budgeting - I am currently entering it all in my hand - but I have items that are expenses that I need for my income tax.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in my recliner after getting the dishes done.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here all by myself laughing. My son just left with Teddy. That stupid dog does not know he is a dog. I have some treats for him. I put them on the floor. Wouldn't touch them. Put them on a paper plate. Still snubbed them. Put them on a regular plate. He gobbled them down and was looking for more. He got them. Then when I stopped giving them to him he jumped up and got hold of his leash. Brought it to my son. He went to jump on his lap, and flipped in mid air doing a somersault. He was stunned. Just stood there wondering what happened.


----------



## LPBeier

That's hilarious, Addie.  Something our Joie would do.....we are positive he thinks he is a cat....not that he has ever seen one up close! 

Well, I decided I could either sit around and mope about the pain in my leg or I could do something so,
- I took out the recycling which is about a five minute walk each way and I had two Costco bags full!
- I rinsed all the pop cans from DH's work bag and put them away in the store room and organized them so I can take them to the bottle depot tomorrow.
- I am on my third load of laundry though I haven't folded anything yet (the first load was towels that went back up in the bathroom and the next one was gentles that hang to dry
- I cleaned up the kitchen from DH making lunch 
- I put my feet up in my recliner and worked on a hat
- I put all the dog toys in the basket and threw out small pieces that I didn't want them to have
- cleaned the glass on the very large coffee table

I took breaks and feel really good about what I have done.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have recently had tea and gone for our evening walk


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> That's hilarious, Addie. Something our Joie would do.....we are positive he thinks he is a cat....not that he has ever seen one up close!
> 
> Well, I decided I could either sit around and mope about the pain in my leg or I could do something so,
> - I took out the recycling which is about a five minute walk each way and I had two Costco bags full!
> - I rinsed all the pop cans from DH's work bag and put them away in the store room and organized them so I can take them to the bottle depot tomorrow.
> - I am on my third load of laundry though I haven't folded anything yet (the first load was towels that went back up in the bathroom and the next one was gentles that hang to dry
> - I cleaned up the kitchen from DH making lunch
> - I put my feet up in my recliner and worked on a hat
> - I put all the dog toys in the basket and threw out small pieces that I didn't want them to have
> - cleaned the glass on the very large coffee table
> 
> I took breaks and feel really good about what I have done.


 
Just don't over do it LP. I have arthritis in my hip and at the base of my spine. I have pain meds for it, but I hate to take it. I am always trying to work myself through it. Been doing this for years. You would think I would learn. I will be standing at the sink and the pain will start. I try to ignore it. Worse thing I could do. By the time I give in, I am in so much pain I can't make it to my bed or a chair. I just stand there all bent over waiting for the pain to subside. Then I am worthless for the next hour. I do fold laundry sitting down while I am watching the TV.


----------



## tinlizzie

You've given me a poke, LP, to make a trip to the Chemical Waste drop-off in our county.  There are a number of burned out fluorescent bulbs and a couple of ex-fire extinguishers in the garage that need to be carted away.  I'm very glad there is a designated place to take stuff like this.

Hope you're feeling better this morning.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> You've given me a poke, LP, to make a trip to the Chemical Waste drop-off in our county. There are a number of burned out fluorescent bulbs and a couple of ex-fire extinguishers in the garage that need to be carted away. I'm very glad there is a designated place to take stuff like this.
> Hope you're feeling better this morning.


 
We have laws here in Mass. regarding disposal of car batteries, oil, etc. Unfortunately, a lot of folks put these items in large plastic bags, and find a large dumpster in their neighborhood and at night drop these items off. 

We have a neighbor across the street, and every Wednesday night he was coming here to put his garbage in our dumpster. (Thursday is trash day.) So one day I went out when he could see me taking a picture of his house and car plates. When he asked me what I was doing, I also told him while I was taking his picture that I was going to report him. We never saw him come across the street again with large green bags in hand. I failed to understand why he did this. There is no separate charge for trash pickup. And we have curb pickup for recyclables. The city even provides receptacLes for these items.  I did notice that he never had trash cans out on Thursday. Was he too cheap to buy trash barrels? 

Also if you have a large item such as a washer or fridge, they send out a separate truck for these items. There is a small charge for these. And you have to put a sticker on them to show you paid the fee. We have only one complaint regarding trash pickup. You don't want to get caught in your car behind a trash truck on a narrow street.


----------



## tinlizzie

The drop-off was exceedingly easy.  It was drive-through, and two guys came out immediately and took the bulbs & extinguisher.  I asked if they have a trade-in deal for paints -- that is, do they sell as well as receive.  Unfortunately, no - they just take it and it's gone.  I have a bad habit of saving leftover paint, but almost never finding another use for that color.  I should just give it to them.  On second thought, maybe Habitat for Humanity would take it and resell it.  Must look into that.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> The drop-off was exceedingly easy.  It was drive-through, and two guys came out immediately and took the bulbs & extinguisher.  I asked if they have a trade-in deal for paints -- that is, do they sell as well as receive.  Unfortunately, no - they just take it and it's gone.  I have a bad habit of saving leftover paint, but almost never finding another use for that color.  I should just give it to them.  On second thought, maybe Habitat for Humanity would take it and resell it.  Must look into that.


We do the same thing with leftover paint - keep it but it isn't enough to do anything with.

When my neighbour's daughter moved on the other side of her she asked if we had any paint we didn't need.  We handed it over.  She put this unfinished dresser on a sheet of plastic on the front lawn and let her 2 daughters go at it.  They had a blast throwing paint on it, doodling, etc. and it looked so cool when they were finished, sort of tie-dyed!  It was an idea in the IKEA catalogue and turned out nicer than the one in the picture!


----------



## Merlot

Sitting here waiting for the numbness in my mouth to go away and the pain to begin :/  I had my very back tooth extracted today.  I also had to take my little one to the DR.  He has a ear infection in both ears! Fun times, fun times.


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> Sitting here waiting for the numbness in my mouth to go away and the pain to begin :/  I had my very back tooth extracted today.  I also had to take my little one to the DR.  He has a ear infection in both ears! Fun times, fun times.


(((Hugs)))

Well, at least you got the tooth dealt with. Did you get a 'script for some good pain killers?

(((Hugs))) to your little one and wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## LPBeier

Hugs to you and your little one, Merlot.  I hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs)))
> 
> Well, at least you got the tooth dealt with. Did you get a 'script for some good pain killers?
> 
> (((Hugs))) to your little one and wishes for a speedy recovery.


 
Thank you!

They gave me loratab, I also have some 800 mg IBUprofin from before.  I hate pain medicine but I can already feel it trying to hurt.


----------



## Merlot

LPBeier said:


> Hugs to you and your little one, Merlot. I hope you are both feeling better soon.


 
Thank you


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just been on the exercise bike and had a nice shower 

Hope you both feel better soon Merlot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home a bit ago, head ache, sinus ache...smoke is still a huge problem, I'm starting to wheeze and cough.


----------



## tinlizzie

I hope everyone's feeling and doing better tonight.  Sweet dreams, all.


----------



## simonbaker

Got back from the chiropractor, he dug some knots out of my upper back. Took a 2 hour nap afterwards. Dh made dinner & brought the daughter to piano lessons. I am trying to talk myself into getting on the elliptical;.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to figure out what to wear to a relative's wedding this weekend.  My wardrobe is work-functional, and I have very little frou frou.  And no high heels.  Drat.


----------



## bakechef

Remembering my dad, one year ago we lost him to cancer.  I hope that I can be half the man he was.  I always thought that everyone had a great, kind, involved dad, but as I grew up, I realized how lucky I had been.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:
			
		

> Remembering my dad, one year ago we lost him to cancer.  I hope that I can be half the man he was.  I always thought that everyone had a great, kind, involved dad, but as I grew up, I realized how lucky I had been.



That's rough, Bakechef.  So sorry he's gone, but glad you had such a great role model.


----------



## simonbaker

I am sorry for your loss. Losing a parent hursts so much & tends to put life into perspective. Time heals & the good memories shine through.  God's peace to you.


----------



## LPBeier

bakechef, I feel your loss.  It is almost 7 months since my dad passed and it is not easy.  Just from what you said, I think you are MORE than half the man he was.  You had such a good role model. Try to focus on the good times you had together.  That's what gets me through.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had the curtain and blinds lady over tonight 

We chose the curtain fabric we want and the colour and also the colour for the slimline blinds for the kitchen

We are having a lovely soft, elegant design for the curtains in the loungeroom and bedroom in a nice light cream colour called Shell, it is the loveliest fabric, very pleased with it.

We have the back sliding door which consists of 3 large window panes, a large window in the loungeroom and a large window in the dining area, and of the course the bay window in the bedroom

The slimline blinds are for the bay window in the kitchen, we chose White Snow colour for them

We will get the quote in a few days...we are thinking it may cost about $5,000


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for the Verizon Fios Tech to show up for my Fios installation.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Waiting for the Verizon Fios Tech to show up for my Fios installation.



Jealous!  No Fios in this area.  I have At&t Uverse and it works very well though.


----------



## bakechef

Thanks for the kind words everyone.  This must be the reason for my recent "funk" that I have been in.  Everyone back home made time for mom yesterday, and she sounded good.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Jealous!  No Fios in this area.  I have At&t Uverse and it works very well though.




Fios just arrived in this area.  I'm in a condo complex so they did a major laying of lines to service the whole area and now are doing a marketing campaign to sign up customers.  I'm switching from Comcast because I'm saving mega bucks each month.


----------



## Merlot

Trying to remember that I am not allowed to smoke.  Dry socket= bad pain.  I'm gonna break, I can feel it coming


----------



## Merlot

Kylie1969 said:


> We had the curtain and blinds lady over tonight
> 
> We chose the curtain fabric we want and the colour and also the colour for the slimline blinds for the kitchen
> 
> We are having a lovely soft, elegant design for the curtains in the loungeroom and bedroom in a nice light cream colour called Shell, it is the loveliest fabric, very pleased with it.
> 
> We have the back sliding door which consists of 3 large window panes, a large window in the loungeroom and a large window in the dining area, and of the course the bay window in the bedroom
> 
> The slimline blinds are for the bay window in the kitchen, we chose White Snow colour for them
> 
> We will get the quote in a few days...we are thinking it may cost about $5,000


 
That sounds nice!  I have never hear of a curtains and blinds lady!  I have the worst time picking out curtains and blinds for my house!


----------



## taxlady

I stayed up working on sales tax reports until about 06h00. Now I am trying to wake up. I have to assemble a couple of tax returns and bring all of it to Revenue Quebec. I just want to go back to sleep.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from the pool. Have to figure out what to make for supper. There is nothing in the house to make. Looks like we will be going out somewhere.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Just got home from the pool. Have to figure out what to make for supper. There is nothing in the house to make. Looks like we will be going out somewhere.



Is that the key to going out?  Just get rid of all the food so we have to go out???  Who knew?  I don't go out much, but it is nice to have a night where someone cooks for me.


----------



## simonbaker

Its either go out or go to the grocery store & after this day I really do not want to do that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> Its either go out or go to the grocery store & after this day I really do not want to do that.



I don't usually advise people to bring work home with them but, in this case it might be a good idea!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Stirling to get dressed. We're going out for supper to La Porte Grecque.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek made the mistake of mentioning hash browns and eggs.  I bought, he cooked, it was really good, just what I wanted.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm resting up from my trek into Vancouver today.  The pain group follow-up was great!  It was so good seeing everyone again and we had a great exercise session.  It was actually my group and the one after and they had us all talk about what we took from the program, what we liked and what could be done better.  This is the end of the program as it was - they are wanting to change it so they can get more people through without lessening the quality.  My group had 9 people in it and I was on the waiting list for over 2 years!

I came home to a note that they are pressure washing the outside of the building tomorrow morning so I have to go move things around and make sure that there are no "surprises" from our furkids.  We clean it up regularly and they do most of it on our walks, but you never know. By the time DH gets up tomorrow they will have started so my nieghbour is going to help me.  I just hope they don't make us move our shed which is covering part of one wall.  The leasehold says we aren't supposed to have one, but tell that to 90% of the sweets in the complex!


----------



## Cindercat

Merlot said:
			
		

> Trying to remember that I am not allowed to smoke.  Dry socket= bad pain.  I'm gonna break, I can feel it coming



I had a tooth stub (bit of tooth & root that held a crown) pulled last spring. My mouth hurt for the longest time. I had to have my chiropractor adjust my jaws a couple times because the dentist pushed on my jaw so hard. Then two weeks after the extraction I had a bone fragment work its way through my gum. That wasn't fun either. Hope you have a better healing experience than I did.


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Sitting here waiting for the numbness in my mouth to go away and the pain to begin :/ I had my very back tooth extracted today. I also had to take my little one to the DR. He has a ear infection in both ears! Fun times, fun times.


 
Gee, I want to hang out with you. You sure know how to have fun! Take care of both of you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have to paint my toenails, headed to a wedding.  Should have taken my friend's advice and gone for a pedi, but no, i spaced it out....oh bad word, bad word.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Have to paint my toenails, headed to a wedding.  Should have taken my friend's advice and gone for a pedi, but no, i spaced it out....oh bad word, bad word.


It would never occur to me to paint my toenails for a wedding.  

I didn't even paint them for my wedding and I wore open toed mules.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> It would never occur to me to paint my toenails for a wedding.
> 
> I didn't even paint them for my wedding and I wore open toed mules.



 It's traditional to paint your toenails with my family.  Should have used the Dremel.  Oh well, they're now a nice silver color.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Have to paint my toenails, headed to a wedding. Should have taken my friend's advice and gone for a pedi, but no, i spaced it out....oh bad word, bad word.


 
TSk! Tsk!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I woke up without a headache for the first time in a week.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I woke up without a headache for the first time in a week.




That's great!

First Dr's appt. this morning.  Let's see if he says I'm doing well or yells at me.  My shoulder feels better every day and it's getting harder to keep it in  the sling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That's great!
> 
> First Dr's appt. this morning.  Let's see if he says I'm doing well or yells at me.  My shoulder feels better every day and it's getting harder to keep it in  the sling.



Good Luck!  Sounds like you are healing well!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Luck!  Sounds like you are healing well!




Dr. must have done a good job.  I was told this is a very painful injury to recover from.  I have felt virtually no pain.  Been off drugs for over 30 hours.


----------



## Steve Kroll

More of a general answer to the topic, but this is winemaking time for me. Three weeks ago we started picking the first of the grapes from our own vines. We picked the remainder the following weekend. When all was said and done, we ended up with 160 lbs. of grapes, with the final yield being just over 10 gallons of wine (now in a barrel, where it will live for the next 10-12 months).

This weekend I have 150 lbs of Petite Sirah grapes coming from California, and in another three weeks, a friend and I are expecting 3/4 ton of Merlot from the same area.

The final grape shipment is not due to arrive until December, and that will be 300 lbs of premium Syrah from the Sonoma area. Really looking forward to that.

Almost 1400 lbs total for the year, which should yield about 90 gallons of finished wine, or 450 bottles. It sounds like a lot, but I try to put at least half away every year for long term aging. I end up giving away quite a bit as well.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I woke up without a headache for the first time in a week.



Yay!!! I am still having a few little residual headaches from my migraine but nothing serious.

 How come we keep having the same medical problems at similar times?  Do you think those rumours are really true that we are sisters? 

I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## LPBeier

Yesterday's trip into Vancouver and time eat the pain program follow-up was great but taking it's toll on me now.  I haven't been that active all at once since I stopped the program and today I am very sore and tired.  But I would do it again in a heartbeat!  

To be independent and do it on my own, as well as knowing during the activities when my body had enough but to adapt by sitting down and still participating felt so good.  Seeing everyone was awesome and we were combined with another group so sharing and comparing was great.

Today I am working on a couple of hats I have to finish and get sent off and that's good because I can do that in my recliner with various heat and ice packs as needed.  I can also have my netbook beside me so I am in touch with my DC family!  I got a new Classical CD in the mail yesterday so it will be nice to listen to that!

But that is all after I make DH's dinner and his lunch to take to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Yay!!! I am still having a few little residual headaches from my migraine but nothing serious.
> 
> How come we keep having the same medical problems at similar times?  Do you think those rumours are really true that we are sisters?
> 
> I am glad you are feeling better.



Well, mine were because of the smoke from forest fires down the valley.  Breathing all that smoke day in and out for so long is taking it's toll on me. Yesterday was spent trying NOT to get a migraine and being nauseous all day.

So, today was better, but the smoke is building up again.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished a bowl of cambells bean & bacon soup, relaxing in my recliner.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, mine were because of the smoke from forest fires down the valley.  Breathing all that smoke day in and out for so long is taking it's toll on me. Yesterday was spent trying NOT to get a migraine and being nauseous all day.
> 
> So, today was better, but the smoke is building up again.



I wouldn't last an hour with all that smoke.  You have my love, hugs and prayers...and my nebulizer machine if you want it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Have no idea how you big city folks do it.  Driving in city traffic is a nightmare.  We have no idea what exit to take, Nuvi tries, but she's not always accurate.  Cars coming at us, sudden stops, pileups, eeks!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Have no idea how you big city folks do it.  Driving in city traffic is a nightmare.  We have no idea what exit to take, Nuvi tries, but she's not always accurate.  Cars coming at us, sudden stops, pileups, eeks!



That's why I take transit into the city.  I have my cane which in itself gets me a seat, and if it doesn't it can accidentally fall in someone whose seat I would like..


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> That's why I take transit into the city. I have my cane which in itself gets me a seat, and if it doesn't it can accidentally fall in someone whose seat I would like..


 That's my girl. I'm proud of you 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I wouldn't last an hour with all that smoke.  You have my love, hugs and prayers...and my nebulizer machine if you want it!



I use Shrek's nebulizer  Brought my own kit from work otherwise I wouldn't be able to breathe at all.  Tell me again why I gave up smoking...


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> That's why I take transit into the city.  I have my cane which in itself gets me a seat, and if it doesn't it can accidentally fall in someone whose seat I would like..



We have to drive 6+ hours.  No transit.  We almost had a major accident when we were stopped behind a semi and a car behind us was flying and almost caused a pileup if they crashed into us.  Their tires were smoking when they pulled into the other lane, narrowly avoiding us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Have no idea how you big city folks do it.  Driving in city traffic is a nightmare.  We have no idea what exit to take, Nuvi tries, but she's not always accurate.  Cars coming at us, sudden stops, pileups, eeks!



It's why we moved out of Denver so many years ago...that and being held a gunpoint by a shoplifter.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Yesterday's trip into Vancouver and time eat the pain program follow-up was great but taking it's toll on me now. I haven't been that active all at once since I stopped the program and today I am very sore and tired. But I would do it again in a heartbeat!
> 
> To be independent and do it on my own, as well as knowing during the activities when my body had enough but to adapt by sitting down and still participating felt so good. Seeing everyone was awesome and we were combined with another group so sharing and comparing was great.
> 
> Today I am working on a couple of hats I have to finish and get sent off and that's good because I can do that in my recliner with various heat and ice packs as needed. I can also have my netbook beside me so I am in touch with my DC family! I got a new Classical CD in the mail yesterday so it will be nice to listen to that!
> 
> But that is all after I make DH's dinner and his lunch to take to work.


 You sound so Upbeat. It makes me just smile to hear you this way. Keep it up honey. You will make it.
ma


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, mine were because of the smoke from forest fires down the valley. Breathing all that smoke day in and out for so long is taking it's toll on me. Yesterday was spent trying NOT to get a migraine and being nauseous all day.
> 
> So, today was better, but the smoke is building up again.


 I'm so sorry PF you need to come live here and breath some of our nice clean smogg  Really try to stay out of the smoke as much as you can. I hate to think of two of my girls having headaches.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have the fans and a humidifier going in the apartment with all the windows closed.  Home is a good place, so is work.  But, it's heck having to go outside.  Thanks, Ma and LP.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> It's why we moved out of Denver so many years ago...that and being held a gunpoint by a shoplifter.



I only drive up to Denver if I have to. The Colorado Springs area is nice, although it has really grown in the 30+ years we have lived here.


----------



## chopper

I'm listening to the owl on the roof of the house. It is a great horned owl. He visits almost nightly and talks to another one close by. They have beautiful voices.


----------



## taxlady

I'm dealing with another (painless) visual migraine, so I'm not replying to posts I would normally reply to.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> You sound so Upbeat. It makes me just smile to hear you this way. Keep it up honey. You will make it.
> ma


Thanks, Ma, it is good to feel this way.  Our Lottery Corporation has a motto - "Know your limit and play within it".  I have been doing that with my activities and pain levels and it is really working for me!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I'm dealing with another (painless) visual migraine, so I'm not replying to posts I would normally reply to.



Hope you are feeling better soon Taxy, that is awful when that happens


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I'm listening to the owl on the roof of the house. It is a great horned owl. He visits almost nightly and talks to another one close by. They have beautiful voices.



That sounds great Chopper, we dont have owls around our area, it would be lovely


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope you are feeling better soon Taxy, that is awful when that happens


Thanks Kylie. It's mostly annoying. It's gone this morning.

I'm getting ready to go for a massage. Yay massage!


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making a batch of "dry" homemade laundry detergent.  Gonna test it out against the liquid I dearly love.  It was easy enough to make and using the food processor was fantastic.

I also made the powdered part of a batch of liquid detergent, again using the food processor.  I'm almost out of the liquid and I certainly don't want to have a laundry detergent "crisis."  

I truly can't believe how wonderful this stuff is and how inexpensive it is!!!  I'll never go back to commercially-produced laundry detergent again.


----------



## JoAnn L.

chopper said:


> I only drive up to Denver if I have to. The Colorado Springs area is nice, although it has really grown in the 30+ years we have lived here.



We were out in Denver to visit our son this August. When we were coming down from Pikes Peak on the Clog train we were right next to the "top" of a rainbow. Oh my gosh, I have never seen anything so beautiful. I am so glad I got to share this experience with my DH, son and 10 year old grandson. I will never forget the vivid colors, they almost looked liquid.


----------



## Skittle68

Katie H said:
			
		

> Just finished making a batch of "dry" homemade laundry detergent.  Gonna test it out against the liquid I dearly love.  It was easy enough to make and using the food processor was fantastic.
> 
> I also made the powdered part of a batch of liquid detergent, again using the food processor.  I'm almost out of the liquid and I certainly don't want to have a laundry detergent "crisis."
> 
> I truly can't believe how wonderful this stuff is and how inexpensive it is!!!  I'll never go back to commercially-produced laundry detergent again.



I basically use the same recipe for my powdered recipe as a liquid one. I figure it turns Ito liquid in the washing machine anyway


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to get the energy to do some things around the house but am not finding any.  A third night in a row of not sleeping well, the sore muscles from my big day on Wednesday and helping DH to move all the stuff on our patio so they can pressure wash and paint.  I did the lighter work but it was still exhausting.  I think it is time for my nap!


----------



## Andy M.

Just made two pans of apple squares to take to a get together at SIL's tomorrow night.  This recipe is the simplest, easiest, best-tasting apple dessert.


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> Just made two pans of apple squares to take to a get together at SIL's tomorrow night.  This recipe is the simplest, easiest, best-tasting apple dessert.



Recipe, recipe, recipe...please!


----------



## Andy M.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/apples-37236.html#post467221


----------



## Katie H

Fantastic, Andy.  I needed something to make for dessert this coming week and this seems perfect.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> Fantastic, Andy.  I needed something to make for dessert this coming week and this seems perfect.




I've been making this for years and people love it (as do I).  So simple and outstanding with vanilla ice cream.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I've been making this for years and people love it (as do I).  So simple and outstanding with vanilla ice cream.


I expected you to say "So simple and outstanding I can make it with one arm tied in a sling!" 

It does sound delish and I am going to try it.


----------



## chopper

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> We were out in Denver to visit our son this August. When we were coming down from Pikes Peak on the Clog train we were right next to the "top" of a rainbow. Oh my gosh, I have never seen anything so beautiful. I am so glad I got to share this experience with my DH, son and 10 year old grandson. I will never forget the vivid colors, they almost looked liquid.



That sounds breathtaking JoAnn. I feel blessed to live in such a beautiful state.


----------



## Addie

When I lived in Hawaii, I used to take the bus that went over the Pali Pass. You could look out the window and look down on the clouds. Not the best thing for someone who is afraid of heights. But I was always so fascinated by the beautiful sight, that in spite of myself, I would look out the window. Mother Nature so often gives us beauty where we least expect it. I would have loved to see the top of a rainbow.


----------



## Addie

Here it is 5 a.m. and I am wide awake. I was just putting out my pills for the morning dose. There are two new blue pills that were never discussed with me. The doctor never gives me any new medication without discussing it first and letting me know the reason why. I eat at least one banana a day. Often two. I love bananas. After carefully checking the dosages it is listed as potassium. But on my med sheet it says for blood pressure control. If this was for blood pressure control, I would be dead in about an hour. I have LOW blood pressure. This is the second major screwup that could have been fatal for me. I don't need the potassium, and I had to have my blood pressure meds reduced drastically due to my low presssure. But my pill identifier says it is potassium. 

I have no choice but to use this pharamacy. It is part of the health plan. I will call them as soon as they open up. If they don't have a damn good explanation, I will be filing another legal complaint. Right now I am so upset, I am shaking.


----------



## tinlizzie

chopper said:


> That sounds breathtaking JoAnn. I feel blessed to live in such a beautiful state.


 
My Denver-dwellling daughter just sent me some photos from her weekend trip - one of the pictures was of Bishop's Castle.  You surely do have a beautiful state.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Here it is 5 a.m. and I am wide awake. I was just putting out my pills for the morning dose. There are two new blue pills that were never discussed with me. The doctor never gives me any new medication without discussing it first and letting me know the reason why. I eat at least one banana a day. Often two. I love bananas. After carefully checking the dosages it is listed as potassium. But on my med sheet it says for blood pressure control. If this was for blood pressure control, I would be dead in about an hour. I have LOW blood pressure. This is the second major screwup that could have been fatal for me. I don't need the potassium, and I had to have my blood pressure meds reduced drastically due to my low presssure. But my pill identifier says it is potassium.
> 
> I have no choice but to use this pharamacy. It is part of the health plan. I will call them as soon as they open up. If they don't have a damn good explanation, I will be filing another legal complaint. Right now I am so upset, I am shaking.


Oh Addie! What a PITA. I'm so glad you pay attention to your meds so you caught this.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished deep cleaning the stove top.  I accidentally boiled over a pan of crowder peas making dinner last night and that created quite a mess.  The top was due for a good cleaning anyway, so the boil-over just moved up my timing.  

It was pretty easy because I sprayed all the loose parts (grates, etc.) with oven cleaner and sealed them up in a heavy plastic bag before I went to bed last night.

All I really had to do this morning was spray the top and wash the stuff in the bag.  Took only about 15 minutes to have the stove looking like new.

Now...I'm getting ready to make some challah bread so we can have French toast for breakfast tomorrow.  Yum!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm cleaning the fridges, making pita bread, emptying some boxes, reorganizing my bedroom and climbing Mt. Laundry. Oh, I have to do the burner rings and pans I brought home from the farm. I did the same thing--sprayed them and put them in a plastic bag overnight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Having a quick something to eat before going back to bed.  I got called in to work tonight!


----------



## LPBeier

Just got up after a bad pain night.  We are going to see a colleague of DH's who lives in our complex.  He has a leather sofa he is getting rid of and wants us to have it.  Just what I need - more furniture!   But it will go at lease temporarily into DH's office.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Having a quick something to eat before going back to bed. I got called in to work tonight!


 
Are you the only one they ever call?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Oh Addie! What a PITA. I'm so glad you pay attention to your meds so you caught this.


 
I called the pharmacy. the idiot could not grasp what I was telling her. She told me I needed to talk to my doctor. And I will. I am going to go in first thing Monday morning. The first time they screwed up they gave me meds for advanced Alzheimer patients. I was throwing up really hard for three days and it put a tremedous strain on my heart. My middle son finally called Winthrop. Had I continued taking the wrong mediciine, I would have been dead the next day. They changed their whole system around to bar coding. I filed a complaint with the State agency that oversees pharmacies. I have refused to have that particular pharmacist do any more of my meds. I saw her name once more and sent the whole bunch right back. I ended up without any meds for three days before they got it straightened. Another complaint to the State. We'll see what happens on Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Are you the only one they ever call?



Actually, I'm the last resort since I no longer work the floor.  The night shift is seriously short of RN's at this time.  I'm able to be there and get my work done at the same time.  It's a supervisory position and they pay me accordingly.  By law there has to be an RN in the building.


----------



## CWS4322

I hope you're banking the extra pay for that dream kitchen in your dream house! Not to mention "THE CLOSET."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I hope you're banking the extra pay for that dream kitchen in your dream house! Not to mention "THE CLOSET."



It does get banked, I do hope to retire at some point.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, I'm the last resort since I no longer work the floor. The night shift is seriously short of RN's at this time. I'm able to be there and get my work done at the same time. It's a supervisory position and they pay me accordingly. By law there has to be an RN in the building.


 
In this state, it can be an LPN on duty so they can dispense medications.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> In this state, it can be an LPN on duty so they can dispense medications.



We are a skilled nursing facility, there are 5 LPN's, one for each unit, so there has to be an RN...tonight, that is me.  In Montana there are some duties that LPN's are not allowed to do, even though they could do it just as well as an RN can.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are a skilled nursing facility, there are 5 LPN's, one for each unit, so there has to be an RN...tonight, that is me.  In Montana there are some duties that LPN's are not allowed to do, even though they could do it just as well as an RN can.



That's how it is here.  The night my Dad had to be taken back to the hospital from convalescent care, I had to go find the duty nurse so I could change the level of intervention to include the transfer.  It was after midnight and there was only one RN in the whole complex.

I am doing a favour for my MIL (putting some appliances on Craig's list) and then heading back to bed.  I am feeling a cold coming on and right now I have to be specially careful of chest infection.

We went out for dog food and decided we both needed food too so went to Nando's for something light so that is taken care of.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> That's how it is here.  The night my Dad had to be taken back to the hospital from convalescent care, I had to go find the duty nurse so I could change the level of intervention to include the transfer.  It was after midnight and there was only one RN in the whole complex.
> 
> I am doing a favour for my MIL (putting some appliances on Craig's list) and then heading back to bed.  I am feeling a cold coming on and right now I have to be specially careful of chest infection.
> 
> We went out for dog food and decided we both needed food too so went to Nando's for something light so that is taken care of.


Stay well.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Stay well.



Thanks, TL.  I am mainly just achy and tired.  These are often signs with me of a cold or infection coming on.  But with the angiogram not for a few months they want me to be careful.  I am really looking forward to the day when I can say "I am 100% healthy".  And that day will come!   (even if it is just one day!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That's how it is here.  The night my Dad had to be taken back to the hospital from convalescent care, I had to go find the duty nurse so I could change the level of intervention to include the transfer.  It was after midnight and there was only one RN in the whole complex.



I would never make a family member come find me, my office is on the Subacute unit and staff call me if they need something and I go to them.  If I am busy with another patient, I will be there as soon as I can.

Otherwise, I just hang out in the office and get paperwork done.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would never make a family member come find me, my office is on the Subacute unit and staff call me if they need something and I go to them.  If I am busy with another patient, I will be there as soon as I can.
> 
> Otherwise, I just hang out in the office and get paperwork done.



Yeah, I wasn't thrilled with them during that time, personally.  As I left after picking up a few things from the room we might need, the care aid asked how soon in the morning we would be there to pick up all his things.  When we did arrive at 11 am (after being at the ER all night), they had piled everything in a corner and stripped the bed already.  They threw out a 100 foot air tubing that we had paid for and hidden the air concentrator (our responsibility not theirs) in the office.  A couple of months after Dad passed I ran into two of his care aids who loved him dearly and asked how he was doing....they were never told.  Is that standard practice?  The care home definitely knew.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We do pack the belongings, but we have bank boxes to use and if the patient/resident had a suitcase we use it also.  No empty tomato boxes for us!  As for durable equipment, concentrators, etc., they are all rentals from a central source and are removed from the room.  If equipment is property of the resident it is cleaned and placed with the other belongings.  Things like oxygen tubing is considered non-sterile, yes it would be thrown away.

Depending on privacy laws, sometimes we are told when a resident dies in the hospital, other times we are not.  If we know we let the staff who cared for them know.  It's up to the family to let the facility know the condition of the resident, sometimes the only way we know is by the death notice in the newspaper.


----------



## LPBeier

First, the belongings weren't packed - they were literally thrown in a corner even though I told them the night before we would come and clean it out before noon and they said that was fine.  The thing was, he wasn't even discharged from there yet because they didn't know his condition.  He was taken to the hospital for diagnosis.

The tubing wasn't a big deal, and to be honest, it was nice they cleaned the machine because I didn't have to. 

I did tell the facility about Dad's passing and specifically said to thank one of the care aids for all his help that night.  He was one of the ones I ran into and didn't know.  But it was a very tough time and all in all the first time Dad was there and the beginning of this time were both very positive.

So enough about this topic! 

I phoned my MIL to say her ads were on Craigslist and she said they would like to do a day (or overnight) trip with DH and I this week seeing as it is his holidays (and some special day I forget).  Now to choose what to do!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out at the shops, we bought a new pair of trainers each, we buy a new pair every year 

Also bought some new salt and pepper grinders, they look good!

Have just made pizza for lunch and now relaxing with a nice hot coffee


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I are headed out to pick up our grandson and take him to lunch and other fun things.  I have the DVR set to record the game and will watch it when I get home.


----------



## simonbaker

I had an amazzing deep tissue massage for 1 hour & 45 minutes. Then had a great night out with dh downtown. It's a great weekend!  Just getting ready to go to church now.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying out a new method for cleaning the oven. I usually use baking soda, but I hate having to contort myself to reach everywhere in the oven for lots of rubbing. It's basically: spray the walls and ceiling of the oven repeatedly with a baking soda in water. When all the crud has melted off, wipe out the oven.

I found it here: Eight Easy Steps to a Clean Oven

He has a blog that answers questions about this method: Natural Oven Cleaning With Baking Soda

I will report back how it goes.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are headed out to pick up our grandson and take him to lunch and other fun things.  I have the DVR set to record the game and will watch it when I get home.




a most worthy and sporting sacrifice for real, andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Driving home from Mpls.  What a pretty Fall day!

Steve's Meat Market, on the way home,  is closed on Sunday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are headed out to pick up our grandson and take him to lunch and other fun things.  I have the DVR set to record the game and will watch it when I get home.



That's good.  He needs to see that you are doing okay!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's good.  He needs to see that you are doing okay!



Yes, that is so important for him.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's good.  He needs to see that you are doing okay!




As soon as we got to their house, I grabbed him with my good arm picked him up and gave him a big hug.  We were good after that.  

We acted like real grandparents.  Took him shopping and bought him a toy that makes a lot of noise.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> As soon as we got to their house, I grabbed him with my good arm picked him up and gave him a big hug.  We were good after that.
> 
> We acted like real grandparents.  Took him shopping and bought him a toy that makes a lot of noise.




When my favourite uncle used to take me out he would buy me chocolate coated raisins...a nice BIG box!  I got the nick name "the chocolate coated kid" for obvious reasons!


----------



## Andy M.

My daughter told us that when he woke up at 8:00 AM he wanted to know why Grampy couldn't come NOW.  He was in no mood to wait.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> My daughter told us that when he woke up at 8:00 AM he wanted to know why Grampy couldn't come NOW. He was in no mood to wait.


 
Next time be there when he wakes up. And bring another loud toy with you. Start a tradition. He loves you, his parents want to kill you.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Next time be there when he wakes up. And bring another loud toy with you. Start a tradition. He loves you, his parents want to kill you.


What she said!


----------



## chopper

Just got back from our weekend trip to Cripple Creek. It was wonderful, and the trees were pretty. 

Here is the view from the hotel room. 












And a sign along the road. The donkeys that run freely in town are said to be related to the ones who worked in the gold mines many years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> As soon as we got to their house, I grabbed him with my good arm picked him up and gave him a big hug.  We were good after that.
> 
> We acted like real grandparents.  Took him shopping and bought him a toy that makes a lot of noise.



I'm sure some of his reticence to come and see/help "Grampy" the other day was a fear that you were very sick/injured/changed and he didn't want to see that.  He is such a sweetie! And I'm glad you guys had a great time!

I thought only Aunts gave noisy toys...


----------



## taxlady

Chopper, that looks wonderful.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I thought only Aunts gave noisy toys...



No way!  Grandparents want to have fun too.  

Besides, SO Keeps buying him clothes.  I keep telling her boys hate to get clothes as a gift as every gift of clothing could have been a toy that's now lost forever.  I know that's how I felt about it (and still do).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> No way!  Grandparents want to have fun too.
> 
> Besides, SO Keeps buying him clothes.  I keep telling her boys hate to get clothes as a gift as every gift of clothing could have been a toy that's now lost forever.  I know that's how I felt about it (and still do).



LOL!  Both my nephews, who I gave drum sets, kazoos, tambourines, etc., now both play the violin...beautifully!

I drove my Sister nuts, though!


----------



## Kylie1969

That all looks wonderful Chopper, so pleased you had a lovely time 



chopper said:


> Just got back from our weekend trip to Cripple Creek. It was wonderful, and the trees were pretty.
> 
> Here is the view from the hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15833
> 
> 
> 
> And a sign along the road. The donkeys that run freely in town are said to be related to the ones who worked in the gold mines many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15834


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is a Labour Day holiday here 

We are going to go for a nice long walk...then I am going to cut Steve's hair, then we are making white cho chip cookies...finally, have been meaning to make them for the last few days...then who knows for the rest of the day


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> Just got back from our weekend trip to Cripple Creek. It was wonderful, and the trees were pretty.
> 
> Here is the view from the hotel room.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15833
> 
> 
> 
> And a sign along the road. The donkeys that run freely in town are said to be related to the ones who worked in the gold mines many years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15834



sure looks and sounds like the perfect weekend getaway for you, chopper, how lovely.  and in your post you sound happy and relaxed.  btw, where is this cripple creek of yours located?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sure some of his reticence to come and see/help "Grampy" the other day was a fear that you were very sick/injured/changed and he didn't want to see that. He is such a sweetie! And I'm glad you guys had a great time!
> 
> I thought only Aunts gave noisy toys...


 
A drum set is perfect for his age.


----------



## simonbaker

We just got all of our outdoor halloween decorations up. Making cheddarwursts for supper with fresh tomatoes out of the garden.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> Chopper, that looks wonderful.



Thanks. It was great to get away. Now it is back to laundry, etc. Before work tomorrow c


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:
			
		

> sure looks and sounds like the perfect weekend getaway for you, chopper, how lovely.  and in your post you sound happy and relaxed.  btw, where is this cripple creek of yours located?



Cripple Creek is an old gold mining town that has been turned into a casino town. We didn't get a chance to go to the melodrama, but will need to do that next time. It is west of where I live, on the other side of Pikes Peak from me. It is only about 1 1/2 hour drive for us. Really beautiful drive to get there, and we took a different way home just to see more changing leaves.


----------



## Kylie1969

We ended up going on a really long walk up in the foothills...very tiring as most of it was uphill, very steep hills too...it was nice walking back downhill


----------



## Addie

I just spent the evening watching the new "Upstairs, Dowstairs". They repeated the first three episodes and now they will be showing Season Two next. It should run into December. In January Downton Abby returns. Dang, these British shows. I am addicted to them. I also watched "Call The Midwife" earlier in the evening. That one is a little to gritty realistic of the time period. Women having ten or more babies at home. Living in crowded tenements. It is not going to be on my watch list. Too depressing. 

I did laundry earlier. Unless I am planning on going out, I live in long nightgowns. Warm ones. So my laundry consists of just nightgowns and underwear. I only have to do laundry every two weeks when I start to run out of underwear. Alas! Life is so difficult.


----------



## Addie

I woke up at four a.m. Wide awake and full of energy. What to do. I take up furniture moving. I switched places with the heavy oak table and my heavy chair and foot stool. I also had to move the little side table for the chair. I managed to do all this moving without having to remove any of the stuff on the tables. Surprise, surprise. Not one chest pain. I took my sweet time, and sat down every so often, but I got it done. 

Now I can sit in the chair, watch TV and do my sewing. There is a light directly over the chair now along with a side lamp. It does make for a little difficulty walking around the foot stool to get to the kitchen. but I consider that is just a way for me to get more exercise. Mentally and physically. 

I read an article on the web that stated elderly people who continue to use a computer and search the web for information stave off dementia for a longer period of time. At that rate I should start to go  at 120 y.o.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I woke up at four a.m. Wide awake and full of energy. What to do. I take up furniture moving. I switched places with the heavy oak table and my heavy chair and foot stool. I also had to move the little side table for the chair. I managed to do all this moving without having to remove any of the stuff on the tables. Surprise, surprise. Not one chest pain. I took my sweet time, and sat down every so often, but I got it done.
> 
> Now I can sit in the chair, watch TV and do my sewing. There is a light directly over the chair now along with a side lamp. It does make for a little difficulty walking around the foot stool to get to the kitchen. but I consider that is just a way for me to get more exercise. Mentally and physically.
> 
> I read an article on the web that stated elderly people who continue to use a computer and search the web for information stave off dementia for a longer period of time. At that rate I should start to go  at 120 y.o.



Your arrangement sounds nice.  

As for your crowding foot stool, I have an ottoman that I put wheels on so all I have to do is kick it out of the way.  I've also found casters at Walmart.  Some of them are especially for use on carpet.  I got a set for my glider chair, which I keep pushed up against the wall when I'm not using it.  They work great.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Your arrangement sounds nice.
> 
> As for your crowding foot stool, I have an ottoman that I put wheels on so all I have to do is kick it out of the way. I've also found casters at Walmart. Some of them are especially for use on carpet. I got a set for my glider chair, which I keep pushed up against the wall when I'm not using it. They work great.


 
My son has put casters on all my furniture. My bed is very heavy and against the wall. With the casters I can pull it out from the wall to change the sheets. And I can also move the other furniture around for vacuuming. the table and chair though don't have them. I really never thought I would be wanting to move them. I put the foot stool on the side until I need it. That piece is light.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, good for you on all your furniture moving   We are doing some rearranging ourselves.

We have two medium sized chest freezers - one in our store room and one just outside the patio doors under cover.  The inside one was originally for our food and the outside one was for catering.  When I stopped catering the inside one had a lot of the food I prepared for Dad's special diet and the outside was the meat and other bulk items we would get.  In the last while, the inside freezer has been piled with stuff on top and the outside one has been our main freezer.  It is the older one and probably on its last legs.

They are painting our outside walls today and the freezer had to be moved to get to the walls.  So, yesterday we emptied the inside freezer (almost everything went to the garbage), defrosted it and moved all the outside food to there.  We moved the outside freezer away from the wall and left it to defrost itself.  What we do after the painting is done we aren't sure.

So, this morning I have to do "pick-up duty" from the dogs, move some light furniture we put back up by the house and wait for the painters.  

My BIL is coming for dinner tonight and so I will work on that.  He and SO are going to move some furniture around as we are getting a couch for DH's office from a friend - a beautiful leather love seat for free!  Two of our four recliners will be going for now, more later.


----------



## Andy M.

We ordered some new furniture for the living room and have to get rid of a sofa and chair and move some other furniture around.  I can usually call on my SIL to help me but now I hope he has a strong friend to bring along as I can't handle the other end of the sofa to wrestle it out the door.

I'm hoping I can offer a tip to the movers so they will take it out for me.


----------



## Addie

Thanks LP. My son showed up after I had the furniture in place. He took one look and started to yell at me. I took my time doing it. And I rested more than I worked. It really felt good to know I still could take care of myself besides just being able to dress and do dishes. 

Sounds like you have your days full. Management is supposed to paint my apartment. Sure! They were supposed to do that four years ago. The workers have to move all my furniture. I get to go out for the day. If it ever happens. 

Andy, sounds like you are following doctor's orders. Good for you. And buy that grandson a drum set. He will love you to death. You will become "Grampa of the Year!" Just be prepared to buy a second set of drum sticks. The first ones will disappear after about three days. 

Oh my! I am so evil.


----------



## bakechef

Sitting here finishing lunch with a honey crisp apple, so good!  Apples are really pricey this year, these were $2.99 per pound!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Sitting here finishing lunch with a honey crisp apple, so good! Apples are really pricey this year, these were $2.99 per pound!


 
Every year my daughter and I go apple picking. Not this year. She still is not allowed to drive. Looks like the both of us will be housebound this winter.


----------



## vitauta

bakechef said:


> Sitting here finishing lunch with a honey crisp apple, so good!  Apples are really pricey this year, these were $2.99 per pound!



apples sure are steep in price this season, bakechef!  but in most apple-growing areas, they are also much sweeter than usual due to an unusually dry growing season.  so for me, it's a trade-off i can live with, for the time being anyhow....


----------



## LPBeier

bakechef said:


> Sitting here finishing lunch with a honey crisp apple, so good!  Apples are really pricey this year, these were $2.99 per pound!


I live in British Columbia - our Okanagan region produces some of the best apples in the world.  Well, the BEST apples are exported and we get the rest and they are down right expensive.  I can get US apples cheaper than local (unless I get to the interior and buy from the farms which we didn't do the past few years).

I can go to Alberta or Washington state and get some great BC apples for a lot less than I can here!  But we love apples and don't worry so much about the price.  It is just a bit of a frustration!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Apples are high in CNY and cider is $7.98/gallon.  

Not feeling the shortage, just higher prices.

That is what I can never understand, we have a shortage but the shelves are always full.  

Not just with apples but with all sorts of things.

I guess maybe the guy at the bottom of the food chain is the one who really feels the shortage.

I just don't get it!


----------



## taxlady

Well, if regular apples are $2.99 a pound, then $2.99 or $3.49 per pound is pretty good for organic apples and they are way up the list of the dirty dozen. Time to go buy some apples I guess.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are heading up into the hills and going to a Wildlife Park 

I love going there and feeding all the animals!

We will have morning tea there at the cafe too

For lunch we are driving a bit further into the hills and are going to have a pub meal

It is a perfect sunny Spring day here..23C...so looking forward to it, heading out shortly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from hunting and gathering.  Shrek is a lousy shopper, no patience with just looking around.  Then we had a late lunch at Noodle Express, neither one of us had noodles.

Now, I need to get away from the computer and put away the purchases.  Cats are fed and off the freezer so I can put muffins in there.


----------



## LPBeier

We did a few errands, had sushi and rushed home so I could start dinner as DH's brother came over after work.  Dinner is almost ready - yum, can smell it down the hall!

We were going to move some furniture around but we are all too tired so it will have to wait until another day.  It's okay, BIL loves to come here for my cooking! I think he would build us a house if he could get fed every day!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got back from hunting and gathering. Shrek is a lousy shopper, *no patience with just looking around*. Then we had a late lunch at Noodle Express, neither one of us had noodles.
> 
> Now, I need to get away from the computer and put away the purchases. Cats are fed and off the freezer so I can put muffins in there.


 
That's why I never went shopping with a husband.


----------



## Addie

With all this chatter about apples, I want to go apple picking. I loved going over to Wanatchee, Eastern Washington, and get some of the biggest apples. It was like getting a whole meal with just one apple. As much as I hated going over the mountains, it was so worth the trip. Now we have an apple farm just 15 minutes from where I live in Peabody. Went there last year. Not this year. By they time my daughter gets permission to drive, the season will be over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "The Voice" and eying the huge envelope with Shrek's Medicare plan in it...haven't decided if I'm going to look at it or not.  If we don't do anything, I won't have to change all his prescriptions, etc. to a new plan.  We've already been told that he has the best health plan for Med B AND prescriptions, by disinterested parties.


----------



## bakechef

These apples are really sweet, worth the price!  I'm ok spending a little more on something that is so good for you.  We will be going to the mountains next week so maybe I'll get some great local apples for eating and some for cooking.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from the daughters choir concert. I am ready for bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a perfect day!

We were at the Wildlife Park for 3 hours, walking around, feeding the animals etc...it was such a lovely sunny, warm day too 

Then we went out to lunch and had a huge meal...great day


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got back from hunting and gathering.  Shrek is a lousy shopper, no patience with just looking around.



My Steve is the opposite...he loves looking around with me, especially grocery shopping...I love it when we can go grocery shopping together as Steve puts lots of great treats in the trolley


----------



## Addie

About twice a year I buy French's Fried Onions as a snack. I love the flavor of the onions. Well, they now have out one with Cheddar cheese. Save your money. The cheese overpowers the onion flavor. I will go back to the original.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got back from hunting and gathering.  Shrek is a lousy shopper, no patience with just looking around...




In general, I refuse to shop.  SO shops.  She goes alone.  I don't shop, I go to buy.  The exception is kitchen stores and supermarkets.  I can walk around either to see what's available.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm with you on that, Andy. Kitchenware stores, supermarkets, ethnic food markets, and pet supply stores are my exceptions. There I can walk around and gawk at things (and buy). Otherwise, I go in, get what I need, leave. I don't wander around. I guess I'm in the "lousy shopper" class. I can shop on the Internet from the comfort of my own home...


----------



## Andy M.

I have a theory.

In prehistoric times, men were hunters who had to have a strong single focus on the prey to be successful.

Women were gatherers who searched high and low for food to feed their families.  Nuts, berries, greens, veggies, grubs, fruits, bugs, etc.  

Today this translates to buying vs. shopping.  A man might decide what he needs then go out to get it.  A woman enjoys the walking around and browsing involved in shopping.  Because we are wired differently, neither men or women enjoy the others preference.

The exceptions are specific interests such as hobbies.  A man who loves to do woodworking may be happy to wander around a specialty tool shop drooling over woodworking tools.  A woman who loves to read may spend hours in a bookstore.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm with you on that, Andy. Kitchenware stores, supermarkets, ethnic food markets, and pet supply stores are my exceptions. There I can walk around and gawk at things (and buy). Otherwise, I go in, get what I need, leave. I don't wander around. I guess I'm in the "lousy shopper" class. I can shop on the Internet from the comfort of my own home...


 
I am a single minded shopper. If I tell you I am only going to buy a quart of milk, that is what I get and am right back out the door.


----------



## CWS4322

Single-minded shopper is so much more positive than "lousy shopper." Lousy shopper implies that the person spends money foolishly, buys things that don't match, and buys the wrong things! Yes, I am a single-minded shopper and proud of it! (Although, when I go to the feed store, I sometimes do wander over and look at the chicken waterers, etc., and have an argument with myself re: whether the girls need another waterer...).


----------



## taxlady

There are times that I don't want Stirling to come to the store with me. I'm much more of a single-minded, get it done kind of shopper. Stirling doesn't do the shopping often (I'm the only one of us who knows how to drive.), so he usually wants to look at loads of stuff at the supermarket or Costco.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> We had a perfect day!
> 
> We were at the Wildlife Park for 3 hours, walking around, feeding the animals etc...it was such a lovely sunny, warm day too
> 
> Then we went out to lunch and had a huge meal...great day



Oh, I would love to do that Kylie,  bet it was wonderful in Oz!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I have a theory.
> 
> In prehistoric times, men were hunters who had to have a strong single focus on the prey to be successful.
> 
> Women were gatherers who searched high and low for food to feed their families.  Nuts, berries, greens, veggies, grubs, fruits, bugs, etc.
> 
> Today this translates to buying vs. shopping.  A man might decide what he needs then go out to get it.  A woman enjoys the walking around and browsing involved in shopping.  Because we are wired differently, neither men or women enjoy the others preference.
> 
> The exceptions are specific interests such as hobbies.  A man who loves to do woodworking may be happy to wander around a specialty tool shop drooling over woodworking tools.  A woman who loves to read may spend hours in a bookstore.



It was a 20 minute trip into Costco...20 of which was spent in the checkout line.   Who the heck goes to Costco to get exactly what they need and leave???  We hit 6 stores in 1.5 hours, with driving time included.

I think I have whiplash...

Going shopping with my husband is like going hunting with the Game Warden...


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> About twice a year I buy French's Fried Onions as a snack. I love the flavor of the onions. Well, they now have out one with Cheddar cheese. Save your money. The cheese overpowers the onion flavor. I will go back to the original.



Thanks for the tip, Addie.  I too like them as a snack.  Also seasoned croutons.  Nice crunch and flavor and usually not over salted.


----------



## simonbaker

Got home from enjoying the pool. Dh had some nice baked sole with a green salad made for me for supper tonight, getting ready for bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I would love to do that Kylie,  bet it was wonderful in Oz!



It is great DL...I so love patting and feeding the kangaroos, especially the baby ones, they are so soft and cute 

Do you have wildlife parks over there too?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> It is great DL...I so love patting and feeding the kangaroos, especially the baby ones, they are so soft and cute
> 
> Do you have wildlife parks over there too?



Yes, but I don't want to pet the Grizzly's or Mountain Lions.  I like having a hand on the end of my arm.  I think our wildlife parks are slightly different than yours.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, but I don't want to pet the Grizzly's or Mountain Lions. I like having a hand on the end of my arm. I think our wildlife parks are slightly different than yours.


 
 Good one PF. I think we are the "animal petting zoo" kind.


----------



## Alix

I'm trying to decide whether to shower now and risk the workmen arriving in the middle of that, or waiting until after they have been and gone. 

I'm also hiccuping and it is making me mental.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to shower now and risk the workmen arriving in the middle of that, or waiting until after they have been and gone.
> 
> I'm also hiccuping and it is making me mental.




_*
BOO!!!!!
* _


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to shower now and risk the workmen arriving in the middle of that, or waiting until after they have been and gone.
> 
> I'm also hiccuping and it is making me mental.


 
Oh come on. Make their day. Take that shower and give the workers a thrill of their lifetime.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I'm trying to decide whether to shower now and risk the workmen arriving in the middle of that, or waiting until after they have been and gone.
> 
> I'm also hiccuping and it is making me mental.


Do you know how to "snap" your diaphragm up and down? That usually takes care of hiccoughs for me.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> _*
> BOO!!!!!
> * _



AAAAAAAAAA! Thanks Andy! 



Addie said:


> Oh come on. Make their day. Take that shower and give the workers a thrill of their lifetime.



I don't want to scare them! That storm door is becoming more necessary by the minute around here!



taxlady said:


> Do you know how to "snap" your diaphragm up and down? That usually takes care of hiccoughs for me.



Yep. That was one of my regular singing warm ups for years. Didn't work. Neither did downward dog which is my other "go to". I suspect the laughter from Andy's BOO is what finally worked! Incidentally, I grinned when I saw you wrote hiccoughs. I'd actually originally written that, and changed it. Love it!


----------



## babetoo

going to eye doctor for more tests. i have a feeling this eye business is going to take longer than i thought. oh well. everyone has to be somewhere


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> going to eye doctor for more tests. i have a feeling this eye business is going to take longer than i thought. oh well. everyone has to be somewhere



Good luck with the eye exam!

Take some hand work to stay busy while you wait!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, but I don't want to pet the Grizzly's or Mountain Lions.  I like having a hand on the end of my arm.  I think our wildlife parks are slightly different than yours.



We have Wildlife Parks like that here too, where you can drive around and see the larger animals in their enclosures or walk around...but obviously view them from a distance standing on a raised platform etc

They have all the larger animals, that no, you would not want to pat or hand feed


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Good luck with the eye exam!
> 
> Take some hand work to stay busy while you wait!


 
Great idea. I never go to an appointment without something to work on. Everytime I go to see my vascular doctor, she always asks me, "What are you working on now?" Even the folks in the waiting room stop and look to see what I am doing. Right now it is embroidery. Last winter it was crocheting. Who know what the next project will be. 

This is one I did a couple of years ago for friends.


----------



## Addie

I made this for my son when he graduated from medical school at Yale. The top line and the rest of the writing is in gold and says in latin, "I shall do no harm."


----------



## Addie

But this is one that I am most proud of. I made this in honor of my sister right after she passed away. It took me forever to finish it. And it drove me crazy. It now hangs in my daughter's bedroom.


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I have a theory.
> 
> In prehistoric times, men were hunters who had to have a strong single focus on the prey to be successful.
> 
> Women were gatherers who searched high and low for food to feed their families.  Nuts, berries, greens, veggies, grubs, fruits, bugs, etc.
> 
> Today this translates to buying vs. shopping.  A man might decide what he needs then go out to get it.  A woman enjoys the walking around and browsing involved in shopping.  Because we are wired differently, neither men or women enjoy the others preference.
> 
> The exceptions are specific interests such as hobbies.  A man who loves to do woodworking may be happy to wander around a specialty tool shop drooling over woodworking tools.  A woman who loves to read may spend hours in a bookstore.



My dogs know that I am a much better hunter than my husband because we are both gone all day, but I come home with a big bag of dog food some days!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> My dogs know that I am a much better hunter than my husband because we are both gone all day, but I come home with a big bag of dog food some days!


 
 You need to get over here and clean my screen AGAIN!


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Great idea. I never go to an appointment without something to work on. Everytime I go to see my vascular doctor, she always asks me, "What are you working on now?" Even the folks in the waiting room stop and look to see what I am doing. Right now it is embroidery. Last winter it was crocheting. Who know what the next project will be.
> 
> This is one I did a couple of years ago for friends.
> View attachment 15864


 
I love them all Addie but I really like these the best!


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> I love them all Addie but I really like these the best!


 
Thank you. No two are alike. I belong to another food group. There are seven of us. We have been friends since the days of the old Food Network forum. I put them in frames where you could hang them or just stand them up on your counter. I made a bigger one for my daughter. The top says My Kitchen in Italian and are done in the colors of the Italian flag. And as you can see they each have the name of the recipient on them. I used flour sack towels for them. Cut them down to size. I also made one for my DIL. she comes from Albania and I put the Albanian flag on hers. It has the double eagle on it. What a job that was. And done in the Albanian flag colors. Red and black. Heaven forbid should I choose to do something easy. I wouldn't feel challenged.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> But this is one that I am most proud of. I made this in honor of my sister right after she passed away. It took me forever to finish it. And it drove me crazy. It now hangs in my daughter's bedroom.
> 
> View attachment 15866


You do very beautiful work addie. I am sure they are precious family heirlooms.  You are very talented.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> You do very beautiful work addie. I am sure they are precious family heirlooms.  You are very talented.



+1


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You do very beautiful work addie. I am sure they are precious family heirlooms. You are very talented.


 
Thank you. Of the hundreds of things I have made over the years for family members and friends, I don't have one thing in my home that I have made. When I was expecting my first child, I must have made about ten sweater sets with bonnets and booties. By the time my daughter arrived, I didn't have one for her. I made an American Sampler clock. My youngest son has it hanging in his office at home. He also has a "Bless This House" poem I did in cross stitch. There is one part that had the tiniest stitches you ever saw. I am lucky I didn't go blind doinig that one. Single thread and done under a magnifying glass.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +1


 
Thank you Dawg. I have to keep my hands busy. Whether it is washing dishes, typeing at the computer or doing some sort of needlework.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> You do very beautiful work addie. I am sure they are precious family heirlooms.  You are very talented.


+2


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> +2


 
Thank you TL.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cleaning up the house for the cleaning lady who will hopefully show up tomorrow.  I need a precleaning lady to clean up prior to the cleaning lady.  This place is a pig sty.  Coming back from traveling and having suitcases all over does not make it any better.  Oh well, we were able to have a nice walk with Beagle, and it was Survivor night!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished listening to the *P* and the wanna*P* debate each other.

The debate was interesting but, I cannot stand having the pundits rehash it and explain it to me like I am brain dead!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Cleaning up the house for the cleaning lady who will hopefully show up tomorrow. I need a precleaning lady to clean up prior to the cleaning lady. This place is a pig sty. Coming back from traveling and having suitcases all over does not make it any better. Oh well, we were able to have a nice walk with Beagle, and it was Survivor night!


 
Is there some law that says you are supposed to clean before the cleaning lady comes? Even the women here who have cleaning ladies because they are unable to do it themselves, clean before the cleaning lady comes. During the time when I had a cleaning lady, I never cleaned up first. That was her job. If she finished before her alloted four hours, she lost pay. So I let her clean. I did have certain jobs I asked her do once a month. Like wipe down the window sills that were high up and hard to reach. So I got her a step stool with three steps. Everyone I have ever known that has or had a cleaning lady, cleaned before they came. We have one man here who separates his laundry before his aide shows up on Wednesday. Then he puts it in separate bags so she won't have to do it. I don't understand it. 

Sign me
Baffled!


----------



## Andy M.

My sister cleans for the cleaning lady.  I think it's because she doesn't want to be seen as sloppy.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think for us it's clutter.  If I don't put stuff away, either I will never find it again, or it shows up in the strangest places.  My CL also likes to play "hide the vaccuum cleaner attachments."   I never can find them when I need them, even though they fit right on the vac.


----------



## Addie

Maybe it is because I live alone, I put things away after I use them. In a small apartment, clutter can build up very fast. I use to leave things out because I was going to come right back to it. That never happened. Then I started to do 'commercial cleaning'. Every time a commercial came on I would jump up and clean something. Most commercials last two to four minutes. You would be surprised how much you can get done in that time. Wipe down the window sills, wipe off fingerprints from light switches, put most of the dishes away, empty wastebaskets, etc. No major cleaning, just little jobs. If a room is a disaster, start in one corner. If you see just one clean spot in the room, it gives you the incentive to finish the job.


----------



## Somebunny

This made me laugh Dawgluver.  We had a cleaning lady for awhile.....we had to hide the vacuum attachments from her because she was actually using the furniture upholstery attachment  to vacuum the floors!  I couldn't believe it, it's like 5 or 6 inches wide and we have about 2200 sq. ft of hardwood and tile (she wasn't responsible for the  unfinished basement).  No wonder she couldn't get finished in 4 hours!  Lol!

Oh and "what am I doing right now?"  Just finished vacuuming bedroom, on-suite and the stairs, then washed the stairs and wiped the rails and uprights. I'm tired.... ;-)


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to wake up so I can drive the hubster to see our family doctor. She has walk-in clinic from 08h00 - 09h00 today. I hope the traffic isn't too bad.


----------



## Addie

The only walkin clinics we have here are at the hospital. And they are not that great. If you want to see your doctor, you have to make an appointment. If you tell the receptionist it is an emergency, she will tell you to go to the emergency room. Lousy advice. They are trying to get folks to stop using the ER as their personal doctor.


----------



## Addie

Would you believe that I completely forgot that my SS check was in my checking account yesterday? I pay all my bills on line. So I never see the cash for them. And other daily purchases I use my debit card. I very rarely have cash on me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the grocery store. Got some good buys. Two 6 oz. packages of raspberries for $3, 1/2 gallon of orange juice for 99 cents and 1/2 gallon of ice cream for 99 cents. They even had my Land O Lakes spreadable butter for $1.68 (reg. $2.99).


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to wake up so I can drive the hubster to see our family doctor. She has walk-in clinic from 08h00 - 09h00 today. I hope the traffic isn't too bad.


Our doctor is on vacation.  So Stirling saw one of the other doctors. At least at this clinic the doctor has access to Stirling's file. Some of Stirling's face is numb. The doctor did a bunch of tests that were all negative. He wants him to get a CT scan. He also wants him to mention it to the dentist he is seeing this afternoon. He doesn't think it is related to ongoing dental work, but says it could be.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Is there some law that says you are supposed to clean before the cleaning lady comes? Even the women here who have cleaning ladies because they are unable to do it themselves, clean before the cleaning lady comes. During the time when I had a cleaning lady, I never cleaned up first. That was her job. If she finished before her alloted four hours, she lost pay. So I let her clean. I did have certain jobs I asked her do once a month. Like wipe down the window sills that were high up and hard to reach. So I got her a step stool with three steps. Everyone I have ever known that has or had a cleaning lady, cleaned before they came. We have one man here who separates his laundry before his aide shows up on Wednesday. Then he puts it in separate bags so she won't have to do it. I don't understand it.
> 
> Sign me
> Baffled!


There isn't a "law" that says you have to clean before the cleaning lady comes...but, it depends on what the cleaning lady does. When I had a cleaning lady, she did floors, dusted (but only around stuff), the bathroom, and would do one additional project per week. I would put clutter away. My mom's cleaning lady does floors (vacuums and mops [although I bought a steamer--she still mops] upstairs and down), the bathrooms, cleans out the fridge, and changes the sheets on the bed. She doesn't dust. My parents picked what she would do. It takes her 3 hours. She is from an "agency" that provides various services to srs. I haven't had a cleaning lady since the puppies were born--I figured 5 dogs + the hair generated was asking a bit much from a cleaning lady. But I did love coming home to a clean house.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The only walkin clinics we have here are at the hospital. And they are not that great. If you want to see your doctor, you have to make an appointment. If you tell the receptionist it is an emergency, she will tell you to go to the emergency room. Lousy advice. They are trying to get folks to stop using the ER as their personal doctor.


We have a bunch of walk-in clinics. If it isn't convenient to go to my own doctor's walk-in clinic, I go to one of those. I think you can only use my doctor's walk in clinic if your regular doctor has an office there.


----------



## taxlady

When I had a cleaning lady, I would tidy up before she came so she could do the cleaning.


----------



## LPBeier

I am off for a day of pampering!  Hair, nails and makeup thanks to a couple of great friends!  All to get ready for my big date tonight!


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and saying "aaaaaahhh!"  We just came home from a glorious 2-hour motorcycle ride.  Today is one of those perfect postcard kind of days where the sun is out and the temperature is just right.

So....Glenn decided to test out his new knee he got less than a month ago and off we went.

Fantastic ride through beautiful countryside that is just showing some signs of the turning leaves.  Our destination was "our" Dairy Queen in a college town about 15 miles away.  It's a mom-and-pop establishment and has been in business since Glenn was a little boy.

 It's open from March 1 to October 31 and we always make a point to be there on opening and closing days.  However, this year we won't be able to be there when they close because we won't be in the area.

We each had one of their to-die-for foot long hot dogs.  So delicious and, of course, we had ice cream.

Now we'll have to wait until March to visit our special place but it was lovely today.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am off for a day of pampering!  Hair, nails and makeup thanks to a couple of great friends!  All to get ready for my big date tonight!


Sounds wonderful. Enjoy it and enjoy the date.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching a show about commercial fishing out of Massachusetts ports. What has taken me by complete surprise is that all the old feelings of fear that came rushing back as I watch the boats battle a Nor'easter. The boats are out in the middle of the winter. Freezing cold. I remember my husband coming home with his hands so blue from being up in the rigging chipping off the ice. I need to change the channel.


----------



## simonbaker

Katie H said:


> Kicking back and saying "aaaaaahhh!" We just came home from a glorious 2-hour motorcycle ride. Today is one of those perfect postcard kind of days where the sun is out and the temperature is just right.
> 
> So....Glenn decided to test out his new knee he got less than a month ago and off we went.
> 
> Fantastic ride through beautiful countryside that is just showing some signs of the turning leaves. Our destination was "our" Dairy Queen in a college town about 15 miles away. It's a mom-and-pop establishment and has been in business since Glenn was a little boy.
> 
> It's open from March 1 to October 31 and we always make a point to be there on opening and closing days. However, this year we won't be able to be there when they close because we won't be in the area.
> 
> We each had one of their to-die-for foot long hot dogs. So delicious and, of course, we had ice cream.
> 
> Now we'll have to wait until March to visit our special place but it was lovely today.


 Sounds like an absolutely wonderful day.  Good for you taking a day off to just enjoy life for awhile. We could all learn from this...stop & smell the roses.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Sounds like an absolutely wonderful day.  Good for you taking a day off to just enjoy life for awhile. We could all learn from this...stop & smell the roses.



+1

Well put!


----------



## simonbaker

Enjoyed 2 hours at the gym while the daughter was at a volleyball game. Dh had a nice dinner made when we got home. I just got the dishes done & finally sitting with my feet up in the recliner.


----------



## Katie H

Yes, simonbaker, it was an incredible day and we did take time to "stop and smell the roses."

The temperature and humidity was perfect and the ride was nothing short of the absolute best.

I only wish we had another "longer" place to ride today.

We've been wanting to take Old Blue (the motorcycle) and ride to Lexington to visit one of our children.

Today would've been that "ideal" day but all the other pieces of the puzzle weren't quite in order.  Man, oh man, we would've loved to have done it anyway because the weather conditions were absolutely perfect for just such a drive.  There'll be another time, though.


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> . They found a large mass at the front of her brain. She is only 56 years old. She has two children.
> 
> So I sit here and wait. I guess I have to stick around a bit longer. Even it is just to make sure she is all right. I just can't lose another child. It is too hard.


 
I had a really long talk with my daughter last night. So I thought I would bring you an update about her. She went to see her surgeon. The internal sutures are still coming through her scalp as they melt. It is going to take a long time for that incision to heal. 

She had a list of questions to ask him. He was so invasive. The one question she wanted answered was, "What kind of cancer do I have?" She had to get into an argument with him before he stopped ignoring her question. He finally told her. She couldn't pronounce it. So she made him write it down. When she got home she looked it up on the web. She now knows her prognosis. One to two years. Ninety percent of patients with this cancer do not survive. The family knew, but we were uncomfortable telling her. Since they found the cancer is Stage 3, I told her that there is a better chance of her being in the Two Percent that survive. I will grasp at any straw that will give her hope and the will to fight back. 

Next week she sees her oncologists. She has more than one. She still has her list of unanswered questions. She did her first week of chemo. They gave her a very strong anti-nausea medications for her to take with the chemo meds. So she got through her first week pretty good. She finds that she needs to still take naps several times a day. I told her, that it normal. 

Her attitude is really good. There has been a drastic change in her behavior and attitude since the surgery. My youngest son said this is quite common for the type of brain tumor she has. The pressure has been removed. We have a big Columbus Day parade coming this Sunday. This is a holiday that she has always celebrated with gusto. A house full of company and plenty of food to eat. To watch the parade this year she will be taking a chair with her to watch it. And (I hope) there will be no company sapping what little strength she has. I am going to make a large pan of mac and cheese with tomatoes for her. 

The next big item I have to have her address is a will. I doubt I will get an argument on this. Her name along with her husband is on the deed to the house. Who gets her share of the house? And she has a retirement fund that will dispersed to whoever she wants. A lot of questions have to be answered.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry to hear this.  Let's hope she's in the two percent.

Typically, if a house is in the names of both husband and wife, the survivor gets complete ownership.  I'd be very surprised if it was otherwise.

She can name any beneficiary(s) she wants on her retirement.  She can divide it up by percentages.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> So sorry to hear this. Let's hope she's in the two percent.
> 
> Typically, if a house is in the names of both husband and wife, the survivor gets complete ownership. I'd be very surprised if it was otherwise.
> 
> She can name any beneficiary(s) she wants on her retirement. She can divide it up by percentages.


 
You are right about the house, "unless" she states otherwise in her will. She wants her son to get her half. But then she has a daughter. I doubt she wants the house. She is more interested in the night life.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, my heart, love, hugs and prayers go out to you, your daughter and the family.


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh Addie .. I am so sorry to hear all of this.  We are hoping she is in that 2%.  Huge hugs and prayers to you and the family.  Keep us posted and if you need a shoulder to lean on we are all here for you.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Addie)))


----------



## Addie

Thank you to all of you. It does make a difference just knowing that I have friends I can turn to when I feel the need. I know some of my posts are long, but it is a big help just sharing it with all of you. Thank you so much for all of your support and prayers. {{{hugs back attcha!}}}


----------



## CWS4322

I'm about to head out to go "turkey shopping." One of the local chains has turkeys for 88 cents/lb. But there is a two turkey limit. So I have to hit 5 of these chain stores to get the # of turkeys we normally eat between October and April...I had other plans for this afternoon, but if we wait until tomorrow, the birds will be gone (special is today-Sunday--Rock--that is FB).


----------



## Addie

Happy shopping! Love your new Avatar. So you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> Thank you to all of you. It does make a difference just knowing that I have friends I can turn to when I feel the need. I know some of my posts are long, but it is a big help just sharing it with all of you. Thank you so much for all of your support and prayers. {{{hugs back attcha!}}}



So hoping for that 2%, Addie!  Thoughts are with you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thinking of you Addie (big hug)


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not been up for long...had a lovely sleep in 

Quiet, relaxing day in today for this lovely sunny Saturday!

CWS...I like your new avatar


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, Kylie!

Picked the rest of the tomatoes (green), cukes and peppers, we may or may not get a freeze tonight.  I think I'll cover the cherry toms and leave them out.

Love the avatar too, CW!


----------



## taxlady

I went to see the Atwater Club with some of the other executive members of the Danish Club. We decided to have our annual Morten's Goose Supper there this year. It's really nice.

Now, we're getting ready to go out for supper to Mozza. Stirling says it's very nice. I haven't been there yet. It's walking distance, so I don't have to limit myself to two glasses of wine, since I won't be driving. w00t!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So hoping for that 2%, Addie! Thoughts are with you.


 
Thank you Dawg and Kylie. I went downstairs and out on the patio today. The weather was beautiful. Indian Summer is here. I took my sewing with me and was down there for four hours. Some of the residents came out and sat on the benches. They all asked about my daughter. I told them how she was doing. Then I mentioned the word "Cancer". You could see the recoil with fear on their face. It is a word no one wants to hear. It is probably the most feared word in our language. 

I am not one to beat around the bush. Cancer is cancer. Not the Big C, or any of the other words people use. So when a person asks what is wrong, I tell them she has brain cancer. All of a sudden they change the subject. I am not offended. I do understand. It is quite an education though watching their reaction. Maybe if I use the word Cancer often enough they will become comfortable hearing it. My own feelings right now are anger. Why brain cancer? Why not uterine cancer? That can be cured rather quickly if caught early enough. I want to yell at God! He already took one daughter from me. Why does he need my other one? I don't say it is not fair. No one ever promised me fairness in my life. And no one ever told me that my life would be easy. But he took my youngest daughter by murder. And she left five kids behind. Now he gives my only daughter that is left with one of the cancers that has a lousy survivor rate. I am trying hard to find peace within myself. Maybe when I hear some good news about my daughter I can start there.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> You are right about the house, "unless" she states otherwise in her will. She wants her son to get her half. But then she has a daughter. I doubt she wants the house. She is more interested in the night life.


I don't know about in the States, but if the deed has the parties listed as "tenants in common," then she can will her 1/2 of the house to whomever she wants. If joint tenancy, then the surviving party on the title is the sole owner and I don't think she can will her share because joint tenancy means that both parties own 100% of the house with right of survivorship. What they can do is add her son to the title, or remove her from the title and add her son. This usually is more expensive. Adding s/one to the title is usually less expensive and doesn't entail two title transfers. She has time to do this and it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Nice, Kylie!
> 
> Picked the rest of the tomatoes (green), cukes and peppers, we may or may not get a freeze tonight.  I think I'll cover the cherry toms and leave them out.
> 
> Love the avatar too, CW!



If you cannot cover the tomatoes pull the plants up by the roots and hang them in the garage or basement.  They will continue to ripen, on the vine, for a few weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> If you cannot cover the tomatoes pull the plants up by the roots and hang them in the garage or basement.  They will continue to ripen, on the vine, for a few weeks.



Thanks!  Will have to try that.  I've actually brought the whole big pot of cherry toms inside in previous years, and we've had cherry toms in January.  The big toms are now picked.  Bye bye summer.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> You are right about the house, "unless" she states otherwise in her will. She wants her son to get her half. But then she has a daughter. I doubt she wants the house. She is more interested in the night life.


I am so very sorry to hear about your daughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Take care. DC is a wonderfully supportive place to bring all of your concerns.


----------



## CWS4322

PF found the avitar for me. I too love it!

Rocky has 6 new hens. They are on their way out to the farm under cover of darkness. They will be installed in the 30 x 40 ft barn (2-storey), out during the day when s/one is there (one or both us are usually out there 2-3 days/week). Rocky's probably glad to be out of my clutches and being rocked to sleep...

I only ended up with 6 turkeys, not counting the one that is thawing for Monday or Tuesday. I have to hit another store tomorrow...probably won't be any left. Oh well, maybe they will go on sale before Christmas so we can score the others. I want to thaw one, cut it up, brine the legs and breast, and then smoke them. I have been wanting to do that for over a year. I will probably pull one of the smaller ones out of the freezer next Sunday, thaw it, and do that for the following weekend.


----------



## CWS4322

I had just gotten ready to call it a day when I heard all this crashing about in the pasture (hay) on the other side of my fence. Awfully big raccoon, I thought. I caught flashing lights through the windbreak--two police cars on the road. Hmmm....back into my clothes, head out in the dark to find out what is going on. 

The neighbour's dairy cows (15 of them) are wandering around in the ditch, my neighbour's field, the other side of the road. The police are stopping traffic. 

"Hi--do you know who owns the cows?" (I had an ulterior motive, s/one knocked on my door this morning at an uncivilized hour to come calling to tell me my cows were on the road.)

Earlier today: 
Bang! Bang! Bang! (the sound of knocking on my door).

"Not my cows."  (Can you tell this has happened before?)

"Oh, well they are on the road."

"I can see that, but they are not my cows."

Back inside, flip open the phone book, dial the number (I have it written down--that should tell you how many times s/one has knocked on my door to tell me my cows are on the road.)

My call went to voice mail. I left a message and went back to bed.

Ten minutes later, more banging on my door (I have a locked gate, but obviously commuters on their way to work think nothing of walking around a locked gate). 

Before the man could open his mouth, I said, "they're not my cows." 

Back to this evening's chat with the local police officers. The officers knew who owned the cows, but no one was home so they were trying to prevent an accident. As I stood there talking with them, my neighbour, the sheep farmer, showed up on his ATV and herded the three cows that were in his pasture out of his pasture. I joined in the herding of the cows back to their pasture. (I do not recommend wearing Crocs if you are going to herd cows down a gravel road in the dark). 

The problem? The gate was open. My neighbour managed to get 10 more back on their side of the gate, but the remaining two went into the trees. At this point, I  figured the police and my neighbour had things under control, so back in the house. The police are now gone, my dog has stopped barking, and I just hope no one knocks on my door tonight or early tomorrow morning to tell me my cows are on the road. They are NOT my cows! Mine wouldn't be on the road, they'd be locked up with the girls for the night.


----------



## Addie

So, were they your cows? (ducking and running) You should have taken one with a full looking bag just for the milk. You could probably get a couple of milkings before the owner came looking for it. Let the cream rise to the top and make some butter. What is left over is buttermilk. Great for biscuits.


----------



## LPBeier

I agree with Addie!  Obviously the cows don't like it at their place, maybe they are jealous of all the loving attention the girls get!


----------



## Addie

So what am I doing? Well, I live in a rather dark apartment. I have three windows that are supposed ot let in some light. Ha! A big joke. If I leave the blinds open in the big room, folks who are wiating for the elevator in the hall, usually stand at the window while waiting. They can look directly into my apartment. And if I leave the two story blinds open, it is on the ground floor and folks walking by can look right into my apartment. So I have them opened turned up. I can't even tell you if it is sunny out or raining. Doesn't let in much light. As result, I have four lamps and at least two of them are turned on all day. They weren't giving off that much light. For fiive years I have been living in darkness. 

So my son comes once again to my rescue. He showed up with Daylight White squiggly light bulbs for all four lamps and the overhead light. I feel like I have a Hollywood spotlight on me. What a differnce. He brought eight of them and so I still have some replacements. I have finally seen the light!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I agree with Addie! Obviously the cows don't like it at their place, maybe they are jealous of all the loving attention the girls get!


 
When the owner comes for his cow, I think she should inform him that there is a fee for feeding and housing the animal.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> So my son comes once again to my rescue. He showed up with Daylight White squiggly light bulbs for all four lamps and the overhead light. I feel like I have a Hollywood spotlight on me. What a differnce. He brought eight of them and so I still have some replacements. I have finally seen the light!


Yeah Addie!  Those bulbs can really make a difference.

I am trying to retrain my fingers to work with my new acrylic nails...a birthday present from a friend.  I am trying to get a good picture but they are too sparkly and aren't good with the flash, but look dull without it.  Typing isn't too bad, but other tasks are a challenge.  But they are fun!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Yeah Addie!  Those bulbs can really make a difference.
> 
> I am trying to retrain my fingers to work with my new acrylic nails...a birthday present from a friend.  I am trying to get a good picture but they are too sparkly and aren't good with the flash, but look dull without it.  Typing isn't too bad, but other tasks are a challenge.  But they are fun!


I have had those, back in the '80s. They were fun and the nail polish stays on them nicer than on real nails.

There are a number of things that are easier to do with a knuckle, like dialing the phone or pushing buttons.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Yeah Addie! Those bulbs can really make a difference.
> 
> I am trying to retrain my fingers to work with my new acrylic nails...a birthday present from a friend. I am trying to get a good picture but they are too sparkly and aren't good with the flash, but look dull without it. Typing isn't too bad, but other tasks are a challenge. But they are fun!


 
When I worked for Key Bank, there were two IT girls that had them. What protuded over the edge of their fingers was longer than the bed part that was glued on. I don't know how they did it, but they could type like a bat out of hell with them. Sometimes they are just too long and look grotesque. Only once in my life did I have nice nails. And they didn't last too long. I found they got in the way. I didn't have the patience to try and work around them.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I have had those, back in the '80s. They were fun and the nail polish stays on them nicer than on real nails.
> 
> There are a number of things that are easier to do with a knuckle, like dialing the phone or pushing buttons.



Yeah, my knuckles come in handy!  I actually already use them for a lot of push buttons (my stove for one) because my arthritic fingers aren't always strong enough.  These are a little longer than I wanted, but they will just be on until they start coming off and then I will probably not get them again....unless there is another special occasion!   My friends wanted to help me to really feel special on my birthday so one gave me the nails and the other gave me a facial and makeup.  My hairdresser, who is also a friend, cut and styled my hair for free.  Then DH took me to dinner (yes, CW I still owe you a review!).  What a day of pampering it was!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from having lunch with my 10 year old grandson. This afternoon we are going to watch Star Wars ( the first one). I had them all but I loaned someone the last one and never got it back. I said something about it one day and they said that they don't have it, and they didn't offer to replace it, so one of these days I will have to buy another copy. The last time we had a Star Wars weekend I got it from Netflix.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Yeah, my knuckles come in handy!  I actually already use them for a lot of push buttons (my stove for one) because my arthritic fingers aren't always strong enough.  These are a little longer than I wanted, but they will just be on until they start coming off and then I will probably not get them again....unless there is another special occasion!   My friends wanted to help me to really feel special on my birthday so one gave me the nails and the other gave me a facial and makeup.  My hairdresser, who is also a friend, cut and styled my hair for free.  Then DH took me to dinner (yes, CW I still owe you a review!).  What a day of pampering it was!



Gee, and I have a mammogram and pelvic scheduled for my birthday...I need better friends.


----------



## msmofet

DD #2 has been sick all week with a virus and I have been up every night with her so not much sleep. She also had a rash which the doctor gave a cream for. It has gotten so bad she was crying from pain. The doctor said give a couple days for the cream to work but has gotten worse. This morning it was so bad hub took her back to doctor. Sometimes the wait is so long especially on saturday. I need to pick DD #1 up from work so I stayed home. I got call from hub saying he is at the hospital!! It is a cyst! They need to wait for a doctor to come and take care of it. So I am waiting to hear whats going on. I am going crazy waiting.


Just got another call. They are waiting on blood work to see what her white blood cell count is and how bad the infection is. They gave her a shot of morphine and she sounds high as a kite. I am going to be a wreck driving.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> DD #2 has been sick all week with a virus and I have been up every night with her so not much sleep. She also had a rash which the doctor gave a cream for. It has gotten so bad she was crying from pain. The doctor said give a couple days for the cream to work but has gotten worse. This morning it was so bad hub took her back to doctor. Sometimes the wait is so long especially on saturday. I need to pick DD #1 up from work so I stayed home. I got call from hub saying he is at the hospital!! It is a cyst! They need to wait for a doctor to come and take care of it. So I am waiting to hear whats going on. I am going crazy waiting.
> 
> 
> Just got another call. They are waiting on blood work to see what her white blood cell count is and how bad the infection is. They gave her a shot of morphine and she sounds high as a kite. I am going to be a wreck driving.


Please concentrate on your driving and drive carefully.


----------



## Katie H

Having a blast playing with our new toy...a Bose music system with a multi-CD changer.  It's awesome and we've given it quite a workout playing all sorts of CDs.

We didn't go on a vacation this year for an assortment of reasons so we took some of the money we'd saved for that and spent it on the Bose system.  Money well spent.

Later...la, la, la.............


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> DD #2 has been sick all week with a virus and I have been up every night with her so not much sleep. She also had a rash which the doctor gave a cream for. It has gotten so bad she was crying from pain. The doctor said give a couple days for the cream to work but has gotten worse. This morning it was so bad hub took her back to doctor. Sometimes the wait is so long especially on saturday. I need to pick DD #1 up from work so I stayed home. I got call from hub saying he is at the hospital!! It is a cyst! They need to wait for a doctor to come and take care of it. So I am waiting to hear whats going on. I am going crazy waiting.
> 
> Just got another call. They are waiting on blood work to see what her white blood cell count is and how bad the infection is. They gave her a shot of morphine and she sounds high as a kite. I am going to be a wreck driving.



Oh, MsM!  Take Taxlady's advice, deep breaths, it will be OK.  Morphine will make a person sound and act differently.

Take care, Sweetie!


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> Having a blast playing with our new toy...a Bose music system with a multi-CD changer.  It's awesome and we've given it quite a workout playing all sorts of CDs.
> 
> We didn't go on a vacation this year for an assortment of reasons so we took some of the money we'd saved for that and spent it on the Bose system.  Money well spent.
> 
> Later...la, la, la.............



I've heard of those, great toy!


----------



## vitauta

yes, msm, seriously--take extra care while driving home.  at least it's a good thing that you know that you might be a "wreck" at this time, and carefully proceed to compensate for that.  and once you get home, stay put!  please keep us informed as you get news of your girl from the hospital. (hugs)


----------



## chopper

Katie didn't hear you Dawg. The music is too loud!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Katie didn't hear you Dawg. The music is too loud!


----------



## LPBeier

Ms M, she sounds in good hands now.  Take good care of yourself!  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Ms M}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Having a blast playing with our new toy...a Bose music system with a multi-CD changer.  It's awesome and we've given it quite a workout playing all sorts of CDs.
> 
> We didn't go on a vacation this year for an assortment of reasons so we took some of the money we'd saved for that and spent it on the Bose system.  Money well spent.
> 
> Later...la, la, la.............


I can hear it all the way here, Katie!  Sounds great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Please concentrate on your driving and drive carefully.



Definitely, DD#1 and you, do not want matching hospital rooms.


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> Katie didn't hear you Dawg. The music is too loud!



Wow!  How'd you know?  There ain't nuthin' better than hearing the Chieftains cranked up to, um, well pretty loud.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:
			
		

> Wow!  How'd you know?  There ain't nuthin' better than hearing the Chieftains cranked up to, um, well pretty loud.



I kinda figured she wouldn't hear you when I could hear your music from here.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we have mowed the front and back lawns and done some tidying up out in the garden..now relaxing with a coffee


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from SW Minnesota. We went up to dh's aunt's 80th birthday party it was a nice day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have been playing MarioKart on the Wii all day


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm going to dig up the basil, pot it up, and bring it inside.  It worked really well last year, had fresh basil and cilantro all the time.  Then there's a couple of big dracaenas outside in the planters I save year to year, along with the elephant ear bulbs.  Just wish it would warm up enough to comfortably do so.


----------



## Addie

I went to join my daughter for the parade. There is a friend of hers that every time there is a parade, she puts on the biggest feast. Anyone can walk in off the street and eat to their hearts content. I had a sausage, Was only able to eat half of it before I started to get sick. It wasn't the sausage, it was me. I knew what was coming. So I made a mad dash home. I just got in the door and pressed the button for the elevator. Then it all hit me. I had to jump off my scooter and run into the laundry room and the trash can. Only this time it wasn't the dry heaves. I was so sick. I managed to make it to my apartment and lay down for a while. I might go back out in about an hour to see the end of the parade. And it is cold out. Yesterday beautiful weather. Today perfect for the paraders.


----------



## Andy M.

SO is doing some Fall cleaning in the LR so I'm helping by one-handed sofa moving and blind repair.  (and supervision, which is not appreciated)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm trying to decide if I'm going to jump up and yell the next time there is a big play.  Shrek has managed to sleep through this game, so far...it might wake him up...


----------



## taxlady

We're going to go looking at microwave ovens and refrigerators. The microwave is urgent - ours is dead. We need a new fridge, but it isn't urgent. There are just too many choices when it comes to fridges. Does anyone know how much more energy efficient it is to have the freezer on the bottom instead of on top? Is it worth the extra money?


----------



## Alix

Did some prep for the dish I'm taking to MIL's tonight, now I'm messing about for a bit. I'll go do some laundry and maybe sit outside and enjoy the warm weather today.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> We're going to go looking at microwave ovens and refrigerators. The microwave is urgent - ours is dead. We need a new fridge, but it isn't urgent. There are just too many choices when it comes to fridges. Does anyone know how much more energy efficient it is to have the freezer on the bottom instead of on top? Is it worth the extra money?





This should answer your question.


Refrigerators & Freezers - Energy Choices at the Home


----------



## msmofet

Thank you for all the well wishes. Last night they admitted my daughter and operated to remove the cyst. Everything is alright the infection didn't spread and they drained it. They kept her overnight for observation. She came home a couple hours ago. She has meds and she is in pain but well.


----------



## LPBeier

Glad to here she is doing well, Ms M.  I hope you both get some needed rest.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad to hear you're both good, MsM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Thank you for all the well wishes. Last night they admitted my daughter and operated to remove the cyst. Everything is alright the infection didn't spread and they drained it. They kept her overnight for observation. She came home a couple hours ago. She has meds and she is in pain but well.



Time for some rest for both of you!  Make sure you stay on top of her pain, you heal slower if you are fighting pain.

on edit...I should say all of you, DH and DD#1 had a rough time, too!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Time for some rest for both of you! Make sure you stay on top of her pain, you heal slower if you are fighting pain.


 
How well I know that. And pain leaves you exhausted.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you. She has percocet for the pain if it gets bad. So far she has only needed advil.

I have been praying to get a call back to my temp job and finally got the call. I start tomorrow but I must say the timing stinks. It is second shift.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs MsM))) I'm glad to hear it's all being taken care of. Remember to take care of you.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> This should answer your question.
> 
> 
> Refrigerators & Freezers - Energy Choices at the Home


Thanks Andy.

I guess I better take a look at my electric bill and see what a kWh costs and bring a calculator. I can get a comparison from the Energy Star ratings.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> We're going to go looking at microwave ovens and refrigerators. The microwave is urgent - ours is dead. We need a new fridge, but it isn't urgent. There are just too many choices when it comes to fridges. Does anyone know how much more energy efficient it is to have the freezer on the bottom instead of on top? Is it worth the extra money?


We were just going to look, but we found a Panasonic 1.6 cubic ft in stainless steel at Walmart for $169.77, so we bought it. It will just fit where we have the old one. I checked the dimensions on the web using my iPhone. Don' ya just love technology?


----------



## Andy M.

The ES label tells you all you need to know, comparing the model you are looking at to all other models in the same category.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> The ES label tells you all you need to know, comparing the model you are looking at to all other models in the same category.


I don't think it shows the operating cost in dollars on the Canadian ones.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I don't think it shows the operating cost in dollars on the Canadian ones.



OK but it shows you the model's relative KWH use compared to similar models.  That doesn't directly translate to $$ for you but tells you which are the least expensive to operate.  That's the really important info.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> OK but it shows you the model's relative KWH use compared to similar models.  That doesn't directly translate to $$ for you but tells you which are the least expensive to operate.  That's the really important info.


Yup, that is the important bit. But, I noticed that the ones with freezers above are hundreds of dollars cheaper than the same size of fridge with the freezer on the bottom. If I save that back on electricity in a few years, then that's what I'll get. That's why I'm going to see how much my kWh's cost me.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Yup, that is the important bit. But, I noticed that the ones with freezers above are hundreds of dollars cheaper than the same size of fridge with the freezer on the bottom. If I save that back on electricity in a few years, then that's what I'll get. That's why I'm going to see how much my kWh's cost me.




I don't think you will find that to be the case.  I read in a link that top freezer models are slightly cheaper to operate than bottom freezer.  Both are cheaper than side by side.  

On the other hand, freezer on the bottom models are available with French doors.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> Thank you. She has percocet for the pain if it gets bad. So far she has only needed Advil.
> 
> I have been praying to get a call back to my temp job and finally got the call. I start tomorrow but I must say the timing stinks. It is second shift.


 
I did temp work for more than 20 years. I loved it. You can't get fired, only released. And in between jobs, I would collect unemployment. Some jobs weren't as temp as I would have liked. But the pay was good. I worked at Wyeth Pharmaceutical for more than three years. Some jobs were fun and some monotonous. I am one of those folks that like filing. I like making order out of chaos. And most files in big companies are a disaster.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got done with supper. Dh made chili it was awful. I know he meant well but I just could not eat it. Way to spicey. Kicking back & relaxing, just put a ruhbarb pie in the oven.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, SB.  Though I envy you your rhubarb pie!

I'm making Alix's green tomato mincemeat, and it's really good!


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon I had a load of ironing to do, then I got out into the garden as it was a lovely sunny day here and then mum came over for a coffee 

Now just relaxing after tea....about to go and watch an episode of The Walking Dead...cant wait for season 3 to start...not long now


----------



## Addie

They just showed the second episode of "_*Call The Midwife*_" here in Boston. I thought it was going to be a comedy. Instead it is a rather dark series. I am not sure that I am going to stick with the show. If anyone from the UK or Aussieland can convince me otherwise, I am open to listening. But the next season of "*Doc Martin*"starts this week. I think that show is hilarious. As a rule I like most of the shows from BBC. I love Lewis and Hathaway on Mystery Theatre. One of the things I like about BBC programs is that they show real life. When you die, your eyes are open until someone closes them. You don't fine dead people with closed eyes. But my very favorite are old black and white movies from England. The English can do with B&W mystery movies what no other country can do. They use lighting and shadows like no other. You sometimes need to be wearing a diaper when you watch them. And not just because of old age.


----------



## Katie H

Gently crying at the moment.  Good tears.  I just put some of my John Hartford CDs in the new Bose system and he's singing _Gum Tree Canoe_ right now.  Such a sweet, beautiful song and his voice is a treasure.  He was such a gentle, talented, loving man.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Gently crying at the moment. Good tears. I just put some of my John Hartford CDs in the new Bose system and he's singing _Gum Tree Canoe_ right now. Such a sweet, beautiful song and his voice is a treasure. He was such a gentle, talented, loving man.


 
My daughter has her Bose system hooked up to her wall to wall TV. You have to keep the volume down low. Her LR is small and the system will blast you out of the room. But the music is breathtaking.


----------



## Rocklobster

It's leftover turkey day today. I am making up some small turkey pot pies.  I just finished making stock, bones are in the garbage and have started to simmer the veggies and dark meat. I will add the potatoe, peas and white meat in about 15 minutes, then thicken. It's going to cool while I go for a walk and stuff. Then I will make some pies later this afternoon.


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking the day off. As soon as I can find some heat wraps for my hands and leg.

Must have stood too long yesterday, pulled a calf muscle. The less I do with my hands today the better. Aging is becoming an interesting hobby


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> I did temp work for more than 20 years. I loved it. You can't get fired, only released. And in between jobs, I would collect unemployment. Some jobs weren't as temp as I would have liked. But the pay was good. I worked at Wyeth Pharmaceutical for more than three years. Some jobs were fun and some monotonous. I am one of those folks that like filing. I like making order out of chaos. And most files in big companies are a disaster.


 This is a job is at a call center. It was listed as "Long term temporary". It isn't through a temp company. It is the same place and I started there in Jan this year and this was my 3 lay off and 1 cut back in hours. This lay off was almost 4 months. No unemployment because I think you need to work 26 weeks straight before you can collect and I haven't.


----------



## Addie

Indian Summer is over. I woke up this morning and my apartment was freezing. I finally got up at 11 a.m. and dragging my blanket with me, I looked at the thermometer. It was 68ºF. in here. That is way too cold for me. I have had both windows open enough so that whatever wind was blowing out in the right direction, it came right in here. Even the walls are cold. The trees should be in full color in the coming week. 

My daughter called. Sure enough the past three days have caught up with her. She forgot that there is a big difference between standing on a wood floor in your home and standing on a cement sidewalk for three hours. She went to bed at seven last night and slept right through the night. Her husband made a nice breakfast for her and cleaned up after. Now she is ready for her nap. She is pushing too hard for her recovery. She needs to slow down. 

For me, today I am going to try to finish cleaning the kitchen that I started last night. It is starting to get cozy warm in here. I might even make a pie. My SIL is supposed to stop by later in the day with a dish of  pasta and my daughter's gravy. That will be my supper. I need to change my bed linens. And I might, just might do a load of whites. We will see. I have all these grand plans. Let's see if I have the energy to follow through. 

To all our Canadien friends, Happy Thanksgiving. Eat hearty!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> ...
> 
> For me, today I am going to try to finish cleaning the kitchen that I started last night. It is starting to get cozy warm in here. I might even make a pie. My SIL is supposed to stop by later in the day with a dish of  pasta and my daughter's gravy. That will be my supper. I need to change my bed linens. And I might, just might do a load of whites. We will see. I have all these grand plans. Let's see if I have the energy to follow through.
> 
> To all our Canadien friends, Happy Thanksgiving. Eat hearty!


Thank you Addie.

"I have all these grand plans. Let's see if I have the energy to follow through." Unfortunately, I know that one all too well.


----------



## Puppy Breath

I brought some work home from the office to do this weekend but DH & I went fishing Saturday and Yesterday.  The office is closed today for Columbus Day, but I'm having a difficult time making myself stop playing on the internet and actually start working.


----------



## Andy M.

Puppy Breath said:


> I brought some work home from the office to do this weekend but DH & I went fishing Saturday and Yesterday.  The office is closed today for Columbus Day, but I'm having a difficult time making myself stop playing on the internet and actually start working.




Since you didn't catch any fish, you'd better give dinner some thought.


----------



## Puppy Breath

Andy M. said:


> Since you didn't catch any fish, you'd better give dinner some thought.


 
No kidding - it was "beans" for supper the last two nights


----------



## tinlizzie

The internet "provider" (more like promiser) repairman just left after installing a new modem. Said it was probably a lightning strike that killed the other one.  It went out last Friday, so I'm trying to get caught up on DC.  Sorry to hear of so many unfortunate happenings, but glad to hear of the good ones, as well.  

I spent this morning picking butterpeas at the local hydroponic organic farm.  She just got a load of strawberry plants in that must be attended to and didn't have time to pick peas.  It sure was hot & humid in the pea patch, but the humidity is due to drop tomorrow.  I can't wait.

All in all, way too much excitement.  Gimme a dull day or two.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cleaned my kitchen cabinets today with Murphy's Oil Soap. They look so nice.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, SB. Though I envy you your rhubarb pie!
> 
> I'm making Alix's green tomato mincemeat, and it's really good!


 We sold the whole pie today so I put another ruhbarb pie in the oven tonight. Enjoyed the pool tonight & dh had a great supper made when I got home, shake & bake pork medallions with garlic parmesan pasta.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy Thanksgiving to all the Canadians!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I went and had a full body massage, an hour long one...it was lovely!

Nice firm massage with a fair bit of pressure applied...I like to feel my massages 

I dont have them often but it is lovely every now and then to just unwind for an hour and be pampered


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well I just finished wrestling with a giant butternut squash!

I thought it would fit into a large saucepan but that didn't work so I dug out my stock pot.  

That prompted a search for the cover in the depths of the pan cupboard.

The search triggered an avalanche of stainless steel and cast iron!

Talk about *pan*demonium! 

So now I have decided to take the advice of a post I saw on the internet.  The poster said to reduce kitchen clutter you should take all of the items out of your cupboards and put them into boxes.  As you need an item take it from the box and return it to the kitchen.  At the end of six months take any items remaining in the boxes to the Goodwill shop.

In my case if I don't use it by the first of the year I will probably never use it!


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> It's leftover turkey day today. I am making up some small turkey pot pies.  I just finished making stock, bones are in the garbage and have started to simmer the veggies and dark meat. I will add the potatoe, peas and white meat in about 15 minutes, then thicken. It's going to cool while I go for a walk and stuff. Then I will make some pies later this afternoon.


This morning I'm making pies--but I'm doing it at a local church that has a pie making group. The pies are sold to raise funds to support various programs at the church and in the community. After that, I'm making a quick trip to the farm to check on Rocky and his new girls, back home. I know what I'm going to do this evening! There's leftover pastry in the fridge from the appetizer I made for T'giving, turkey, gravy, peas, potatoes, and carrots, I know what I'm doing this evening when I get back from a quick trip to the farm. I probably will make another batch of pastry...turkey pot pies for the freezer. Thanks for the idea, RL!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> This morning I'm making pies--but I'm doing it at a local church that has a pie making group. The pies are sold to raise funds to support various programs at the church and in the community. After that, I'm making a quick trip to the farm to check on Rocky and his new girls, back home. I know what I'm going to do this evening! There's leftover pastry in the fridge from the appetizer I made for T'giving, turkey, gravy, peas, potatoes, and carrots, I know what I'm doing this evening when I get back from a quick trip to the farm. I probably will make another batch of pastry...turkey pot pies for the freezer. Thanks for the idea, RL!


Are you going to use the pie maker?


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry, SB.  Though I envy you your rhubarb pie!
> 
> I'm making Alix's green tomato mincemeat, and it's really good!



I just noticed this. It turned out OK for you? Did you can it or freeze it?


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> Well I just finished wrestling with a giant butternut squash!
> 
> I thought it would fit into a large saucepan but that didn't work so I dug out my stock pot.
> 
> That prompted a search for the cover in the depths of the pan cupboard.
> 
> The search triggered an avalanche of stainless steel and cast iron!
> 
> Talk about *pan*demonium!
> 
> 
> !


 
Your post renders out two swell mental pictures. Thanks, AB!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Are you going to use the pie maker?


For the turkey pot pies? I might make one large one and then do the rest with the pie maker. We'll see how much energy I have left when I get back from the farm (and how late it is). I have to be out of the house tomorrow by 7:10, so I can't keep my usual hours and still get up, shower, eat, and attend to the hens.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:
			
		

> I just noticed this. It turned out OK for you? Did you can it or freeze it?



It's really good!  I'm going to freeze it.  I cut back on the sugar and "measured" by taste, but this one's a keeper!  Thanks Alix!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> I did temp work for more than 20 years. I loved it. You can't get fired, only released. And in between jobs, I would collect unemployment. Some jobs weren't as temp as I would have liked. But the pay was good. I worked at Wyeth Pharmaceutical for more than three years. Some jobs were fun and some monotonous. I am one of those folks that like filing. I like making order out of chaos. And most files in big companies are a disaster.



I worked far a temp place for a while. I never heard (or thought of) collecting unemployment in-between jobs.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I worked far a temp place for a while. I never heard (or thought of) collecting unemployment in-between jobs.


 
You temp agency will not fire you. The company only notifies your agency that they no longer need your services. The regular worker returned to work, they filled the position from within, any number of reasons. You are now available for additional assignments. So technically, you are actively seeking employment. One of the conditions of receiving unemployment benefits. You will still have that initial waiting period, but that only happens once in any benefit year.  The rest of the time, you can receive a check each week that you don't have an assignment. Your agency is your employer. Not the company they assign you to. I never went without a paycheck. Even if it was an unemployment check. Unless you prove to be totally unsuitable (such as theft) to be placed in an assignment, the agency cannot deny you benefits.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> You temp agency will not fire you. The company only notifies your agency that they no longer need your services. The regular worker returned to work, they filled the position from within, any number of reasons. You are now available for additional assignments. So technically, you are actively seeking employment. One of the conditions of receiving unemployment benefits. You will still have that initial waiting period, but that only happens once in any benefit year.  The rest of the time, you can receive a check each week that you don't have an assignment. Your agency is your employer. Not the company they assign you to. I never went without a paycheck. Even if it was an unemployment check. Unless you prove to be totally unsuitable (such as theft) to be placed in an assignment, the agency cannot deny you benefits.



I'm kind of ok with the fact that I never filed for unemployment. We made it through those difficult years.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have done nothing but relax on the recliner all day today as my shoulder was ever so sore after my body massage yesterday...I am thinking I should not have let her near my recovering shoulder


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have done nothing but relax on the recliner all day today as my shoulder was ever so sore after my body massage yesterday...I am thinking I should not have let her near my recovering shoulder


 
Didn't your doctor tell you it would take a while for your shoulder to be completely healed? (If I remember correctly.) Treat that should as if you just had the surgery yesterday. And do that everyday until you get the all clear from your doctor.


----------



## taxlady

We just had a magnitude 4.5 mN (3.9 on the Richter scale) earthquake with an epicentre very close to the Island of Montreal. It was at about 20 past midnight EDT. I was afraid something was wrong with my house. I was quite relieved that it was just an earthquake. Earthquake Report (2012-10-10)


----------



## Somebunny

Glad it wasn't any worse and that all is well ;-)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> We just had a magnitude 4.5 mN (3.9 on the Richter scale) earthquake with an epicentre very close to the Island of Montreal. It was at about 20 past midnight EDT. I was afraid something was wrong with my house. I was quite relieved that it was just an earthquake. Earthquake Report (2012-10-10)


 
They must have felt it in Vermont. My granddaughter lives there. Now grant you 3.9 is not that large unless you are at the epicenter, but when you are not used to earthquakes, it can be unsettling. 

I was living in Tacoma in May 1980 when Mt. St. Helen erupted. About nine months later she started to rumble again and there was an earthquake located in Centralia, WA. Mt. St. Helen was an inconvenience. The earthquake was not. My kitchen and son's bedroom went in one direction, the liviingroom and my bedroom went the opposite. The next thing, I was looking at the stars. Time to head back to Boston.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> They must have felt it in Vermont. My granddaughter lives there. Now grant you 3.9 is not that large unless you are at the epicenter, but when you are not used to earthquakes, it can be unsettling.
> 
> I was living in Tacoma in May 1980 when Mt. St. Helen erupted. About nine months later she started to rumble again and there was an earthquake located in Centralia, WA. Mt. St. Helen was an inconvenience. The earthquake was not. My kitchen and son's bedroom went in one direction, the liviingroom and my bedroom went the opposite. The next thing, I was looking at the stars. Time to head back to Boston.


The Richter scale was designed for California. So the mN scale, designed for the type of quakes we get on the East Coast, is what it would feel like if the East Coast quake was in Calif.

I grew up in California. I have felt lots of tremors and I was visiting family during the Northridge quake. I woke up and saw the dining room light swinging and thought, "An earthquake?! I haven't even been here for 24 hours yet."

This one felt very different. It felt like heavy machinery was being dragged across my neighbours floor, upstairs. I live in a townhouse, so my neighbours' houses are attached to mine.

Back in the '60s there was a big earthquake in Mexico City. I felt it in school in the San Fernando Valley (L.A.). None of my classmates did. I said, "It's a big quake, very far away." I looked at the time and watched the news that evening. The quake happened at about the time I felt it.


----------



## Addie

You know! Even if you have never felt one before. Many, many moons ago, (only 1 kid) my husband and I were watching the baseball game on TV. All of a sudden we felt the room moving. I knew instantly it was an earthquake. Sure enough, later that night it was reported on the news. We have a fault off the coast in the Atlantic. Out by Georges Banks. It was the very first one I experienced.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Didn't your doctor tell you it would take a while for your shoulder to be completely healed? (If I remember correctly.) Treat that should as if you just had the surgery yesterday. And do that everyday until you get the all clear from your doctor.



Thanks Addie, I certainly will


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> We just had a magnitude 4.5 mN (3.9 on the Richter scale) earthquake with an epicentre very close to the Island of Montreal. It was at about 20 past midnight EDT. I was afraid something was wrong with my house. I was quite relieved that it was just an earthquake. Earthquake Report (2012-10-10)



So glad everything is fine there Taxy...I bet it would have been a bit scary though


----------



## bakechef

Sitting here trying to motivate myself to go into work a bit early (doesn't look like it's gonna happen ) 

tomorrow starts a vacation, I had time that needed to be used up before the end of the year (4th quarter time off gets put out next week, so I'll have more to try to take).  We are going away for a couple of days, spending a night in the mountains then heading to Charlotte, for shopping (kitchen stores for me!).  It'll be a nice couple of days away from home, then home to chill and bake a bunch for the blog!


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to wake up. I'm on my first double espresso allongé and it hasn't kicked in yet. I have to get ready to go to the Danish Club luncheon. I also have print out name tags for all the attendees.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here pouting about the snow flying outside. I know it won't last but I'm irritated to see it so early anyway. I was sitting outside in capris on Saturday for goodness sakes! The birds are all poofed up like little puffballs, guess they're feeling the cold too.


----------



## Snip 13

Just went to my kitchen thinking I would like a spoonful of marmite since I was in the mood for something salty. I also wanted to put cream on my hands while I was there. Not thinking I opened the marmite, stuck in my fingers and proceeded to rub a blob of marmite on my hands lol!
The lights are on but nobody's home!


----------



## Andy M.

You can feel the seasons changing here too.  Long sleeves and socks had to be added to the wardrobe yesterday.


----------



## Katie H

Sitting wondering what to "attack" today.  We were up at "oh-dark-hundred" to go to Glenn's final appointment with the orthopaedic surgeon after his knee replacement surgery last month.  Yeah!  He got a 100% on his exam.  Both the surgeon and Glenn were all smiles.  His knee is waaaaay more functional than it was before the surgery and some of his back pain has subsided, due certainly because he's walking more normally.

Glad he had such a good experience because I'm next in the hot seat in November when I have to have a knee replaced.

It's a beautiful day and I might do some "fall" decorating around the front porch and entryway.  That won't take me very long, which means I'll still have plenty of the day left to do something.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to get up the energy to get my day started but I have been trying to fight off a migraine for two days so am quietly sitting at the computer with a cup of ginger tea.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to get up the energy to get my day started but I have been trying to fight off a migraine for two days so am quietly sitting at the computer with a cup of ginger tea.


 
Sorry to hear that  Migraines are nasty! Have you tried rubbing some peppermint oil on you temples? It really helps to relieve the pain and if you don't have the oil on hand steaming yourself with mint or drinking a cup of mint tea and inhaling the steam works too.
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry to hear that  Migraines are nasty! Have you tried rubbing some peppermint oil on you temples? It really helps to relieve the pain and if you don't have the oil on hand steaming yourself with mint or drinking a cup of mint tea and inhaling the steam works too.
> Hope you feel better soon!



Thanks, Snip.  Yes, peppermint or ginger work well for me.  It isn't quite a migraine but I am not trying to keep it that way. It has tried a couple of times but subsided to a regular headache quickly.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Snip. Yes, peppermint or ginger work well for me. It isn't quite a migraine but I am not trying to keep it that way. It has tried a couple of times but subsided to a regular headache quickly.


 
I use peppermint and ginger too. Ginger for the nausea and peppermint for the pain. If I don't catch mine when my flashing starts it's game over for 3 days sometimes longer.
I really do hope for your sake it gets better soon!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm sitting here pouting about the snow flying outside. I know it won't last but I'm irritated to see it so early anyway. I was sitting outside in capris on Saturday for goodness sakes! The birds are all poofed up like little puffballs, guess they're feeling the cold too.


 
When I was a kid, I read "*My Friend Flika*" by Mary O'Hara. There is a section in there where Rob McLaughlin mentions that there is snow already on the mountains. They have to get the horses rounded up before the first snow storm comes. It is July in Wyoming. I thought that the author was making that up. It never snows before November. Or so I thought as a fifth grader.


----------



## babetoo

just goofing off. son coming over later for a bday beer. his bday. hard to wrap my head around him being 55.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> just goofing off. son coming over later for a bday beer. his bday. hard to wrap my head around him being 55.


 
Babetoo, I know how you feel. My oldest is 56, then 55, 50 and then 40. I am the mother of old kids.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

Chilly start to the day here but I love it...I wish it was Winter again 

Off to do some grocery shopping this morning


----------



## Dawgluver

Gearing up to clean the kitchen and dung out the refrigerator.  The fridge guy is supposed to come tomorrow and fix the broken deli drawer post and replace the gasket on our 2 year old fridge, which I happily discovered is still under warrantee!  Yay!  DH may have to supervise as I have meetings all afternoon, unless fridge guy comes in the morning, then I can break away.


----------



## simonbaker

Had deep water class tonight at they gym. Dh made some nice sole for supper tonight then off to bring the daughter to piano lessons. Sitting & relaxing. Busy day at work today.


----------



## Kylie1969

Busy day for you guys

I have done the grocery shopping, been to the doctors and now all rugged up at home as it is so cold today


----------



## pacanis

Today is a gorgeous Fall day. After yesterday's continual rain and wind we needed this. So I am hoping to mow the yard for maybe the next to last time and brush hog out back for definitely the last time of the season.

For the last 1-1/2 hours though, before I can mow, I have been busy with my nut wizard 


Another 1-1/2 hours and I should be good to go 
I'm glad I only have to do this every other year.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Today is a gorgeous Fall day. After yesterday's continual rain and wind we needed this. So I am hoping to mow the yard for maybe the next to last time and brush hog out back for definitely the last time of the season.
> 
> For the last 1-1/2 hours though, before I can mow, I have been busy with my nut wizard
> View attachment 15937
> 
> Another 1-1/2 hours and I should be good to go
> I'm glad I only have to do this every other year.


I'm baffled. "brush hog out back", what does that mean?

What kind of nuts are those? Walnuts? Why do you only have to do it every other year?


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> I'm baffled. "*brush hog* out back", what does that mean?
> 
> What kind of nuts are those? Walnuts? Why do you only have to do it every other year?



A brush/bush hog is an attachment that goes on a tractor that mows heavy grasses/brush/bush.  We have one on our tractor that Glenn clears the fields with a couple of times a year.


----------



## Addie

Sounds like we are learning a new language.


----------



## Alix

What kind of nuts are those? You lucky bum! I'd love to have nuts in my backyard. I just have nuts in the house!


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Today is a gorgeous Fall day. After yesterday's continual rain and wind we needed this. So I am hoping to mow the yard for maybe the next to last time and brush hog out back for definitely the last time of the season.
> 
> For the last 1-1/2 hours though, before I can mow, I have been busy with my nut wizard
> View attachment 15937
> 
> Another 1-1/2 hours and I should be good to go
> I'm glad I only have to do this every other year.



Any tips on an easy way to crack those black walnuts?


----------



## Soma

Whenever I read the title of this thread, shown on the sidebar here ( i.e."what are you doing?")....I'm tempted to reply to it:

"talking to you, dearie".


----------



## taxlady

Finishing a quick snack before I go for a 90 minute massage. w00t!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Any tips on an easy way to crack those black walnuts?


 
I remember when my sister was a teenager, she had a belt made of black walnuts. They were sliced about 1/8" think, heavily varnished and a leather thong woven throughout it. It was really pretty. Now her son has one growing in his back yard, He had no idea what kind of nuts they were. Just that they were/are a nuisance to clean up. One year he had a company come in and prune the tree hoping it would cut bak on the fallen nuts. It just increased the yield. The family is still laughing at that one.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I remember when my sister was a teenager, she had a belt made of black walnuts. They were sliced about 1/8" think, heavily varnished and a leather thong woven throughout it. It was really pretty. Now her son has one growing in his back yard, He had no idea what kind of nuts they were. Just that they were/are a nuisance to clean up. One year he had a company come in and prune the tree hoping it would cut bak on the fallen nuts. It just increased the yield. The family is still laughing at that one.



Take good care of that tree, the wood from a black walnut tree can be worth quite a bit of money.

My stepfather used to make those little varnished rounds from a butternut.  My mom and her friends used them for buttons on sweaters. 

We used to have to crack butternuts and black walnuts if we were caught moping around the house complaining that we had nothing to do. 

We had to keep one jar for the whole nuts and one for the broken nuts.  The butternuts went into cookies and the black walnuts went into fudge.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Take good care of that tree, the wood from a black walnut tree can be worth quite a bit of money.
> 
> My stepfather used to make those little varnished rounds from a butternut. My mom and her friends used them for buttons on sweaters.
> 
> *We used to have to crack butternuts and black walnuts if we were caught moping around the house complaining that we had nothing to do.*
> 
> We had to keep one jar for the whole nuts and one for the broken nuts. The butternuts went into cookies and the black walnuts went into fudge.


 
The sorriest words a child can utter. 

The kids had finished opening all their Christmas presents. Son #2 was whining. "I have nothing to do!" Oh oh! Hubby picked him up and tossed him right into the pile of toys under the tree. "PLAY! And if you can't find anything to play with, I will toss all those toys out!"


----------



## pacanis

Yep, black walnuts.
And everyone is welcome to them! They are NOT something you want to run over with the mower and send shooting towards the house. 

I used to have three or four pear trees and they only produced every other year, too. I heard it had something to do with the health or age of the trees.

Brush hog = rotary cutter = what Katie said


----------



## Andy M.

Black walnuts are supposed to be tastier than English walnuts but super difficult to remove the shell.  Is there no market for them?


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Yep, black walnuts.
> And everyone is welcome to them! They are NOT something you want to run over with the mower and send shooting towards the house.
> 
> *I used to have three or four pear trees and they only produced every other year, too.* I heard it had something to do with the health or age of the trees.
> 
> Brush hog = rotary cutter = what Katie said


 
The problem with fruit bearing treas is that the ones that fall to the ground attract hornets and other nectar lovin' stinging critters. Never plant a fruit bearing tree near a entryway to any building. 

Also, as pretty as they may look, do not plant flowers along the sides of a walkway to your home. For the same reason. You will be running the gauntlet of stinging nectar lovers. BTW, bees love the color blue more than any other color.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Today is a gorgeous Fall day. After yesterday's continual rain and wind we needed this. So I am hoping to mow the yard for maybe the next to last time and brush hog out back for definitely the last time of the season.
> 
> For the last 1-1/2 hours though, before I can mow, I have been busy with my nut wizard
> View attachment 15937
> 
> Another 1-1/2 hours and I should be good to go
> I'm glad I only have to do this every other year.


 
Those are the biggest nuts I've ever seen Pacman 
Seriously, I have never seen black walnuts. Just regular ones in pkts on the supermarket shelf!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Black walnuts are supposed to be tastier than English walnuts but super difficult to remove the shell. Is there no market for them?


 
Good question.
I was told someone used to come over and gather them before I moved here. I don't know what they did with them other than leave with them. I would love someone to knock on the door and ask, "Are you going to use those walnuts?" 



Snip 13 said:


> Those are the biggest nuts I've ever seen Pacman
> Seriously, I have never seen black walnuts. Just regular ones in pkts on the supermarket shelf!


 
I like the kind that come in a plastic bag, too.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Good question.
> I was told someone used to come over and gather them before I moved here. I don't know what they did with them other than leave with them. I would love someone to knock on the door and ask, "Are you going to use those walnuts?"
> 
> 
> 
> I like the kind that come in a plastic bag, too.


 
It must be pretty cool having all of that in your yard! Don't think they even grow walnuts in SA.
We did have 23 Macadamia Nut trees in our yard when I was a teenager.
We spent many afternoons sitting outside with a brick each and as many Macadamias as we could eat. Man I miss those days!


----------



## pacanis

If you had said something sooner I would have traded you a couple bucket loads of black walnuts for a SA Boerboel, lol.

And they aren't very cool when you have to walk through them. Real ankle turners.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> If you had said something sooner I would have traded you a couple bucket loads of black walnuts for a SA Boerboel, lol.
> 
> And they aren't very cool when you have to walk through them. Real ankle turners.


 ( pretty sure they're not cool to walk through!)

I had the most adorable Boerboel Sasha. Had to give her away when we moved to Botswana. If I'd known you then I would have given her to you for free. Seems like she got a good home though. Her new owner says his kids love her to bits and they let her sleep on the bed


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Those are the biggest nuts I've ever seen Pacman
> Seriously, I have never seen black walnuts. Just regular ones in pkts on the supermarket shelf!


 
You all most need an axe to break them apart. My nephew put some in a vise on his workbench. Thought they would never give. If you plan on eating them, you need to sweeten the earth around the tree with a good helping of lime. Same goes for all the chestnut trees that grow in abundance in this area.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have not been up for long!

Going out to do a couple of MS jobs this morning and then it is the ironing and some washing etc

Hope everyone is having a great day/night


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Those are the biggest nuts I've ever seen Pacman
> Seriously, I have never seen black walnuts. Just regular ones in pkts on the supermarket shelf!


There is a green outer layer before you get to the shell. They look about the same size as the ones from my aunt's tree in Denmark.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> There is a green outer layer before you get to the shell. They look about the same size as the ones from my aunt's tree in Denmark.


 
That's pretty cool! Must see if I can find some, would love to see them.


----------



## Addie

I have one  son. Son #1's wife's cousin has had three open heart surgeries. Her doctor wants her to get out and walk every day. So,.... Since he walks Teddy every morning, he will be stopping by Denise's house first thing in the morning and take her walking with him and the dog. So tonight he ordered a dog collar in pink with her name in rhinestones on it. She does have a good sense of humor. I just hope she hasn't lost it when she sees the collar.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening/morning everyone 

I have had a busy day!

Been at work this morning and then this afternoon I have been doing some washing and some ironing...then I cut Steve's hair when he got home from work 

Now relaxing with a hot cup of tea and some biscuits


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have the office to myself today and hopefully get an hour with Roe in.  She is a great distraction. Radio tuned to my station, windows open for cool air.  I'm all set.


----------



## Alix

Up rather earlier than I would like after an evening shift. I'll try to pull myself together and get going to a yoga class today.


----------



## Snip 13

I guess if I'm reading this I must be browsing on DC!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just getting over a very sore back. This is the third day and it is finally feeling a little better.I could barely walk yesterday. My DH got a double load of fire wood delivered the other day and I was helping him load it into a  wheel barrel and take it around back to his work shop. I asked him if this wood would last him all winter and he said no that he would have to get more, I told him he would have to get some one else to help him the next time.


----------



## Katie H

Well, since it's "Kaboom Friday" as Glenn puts it, I'm finishing up cleaning the bathrooms, kitchen and utility room and have the first of three loads of laundry in the washer.  It's overcast but I'm still going to hang our sheets out on the line.  I'm stubborn that way.

He started calling Friday "Kaboom Friday" because that's some of the line of products I use in the bathrooms.  It's silly but it stuck and Friday will forever more be called that I suppose.

The cleaning should be done in about 30 more minutes and then I can devote the remainder of my morning to baking cookies.  Yeah!

Nothing like a clean house that smells of something baking!  Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Kylie1969

I agree Katie, I love the smell of baking in the house 

This morning Steve and I are going for a walk through Cobbler Creek, we are going to take the camera too and get some nice shots...just have to wait for him to get out of bed


----------



## bakechef

Just left sur le table, only spent $50.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had a lovely walk...the sun came out and it was lovely!

We then fertilised the whole garden...it is a big job as we have a pretty big garden

I have also made some Tuna Mornay and about to make the pizza for lunch


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> We have had a lovely walk...the sun came out and it was lovely!
> 
> We then fertilised the whole garden...it is a big job as we have a pretty big garden
> 
> I have also made some Tuna Mornay and about to make the pizza for lunch


Any pix from the walk?


----------



## Kylie1969

Taxy, we didnt take any this morning as when we set out it was really overcast...we only like taking photos when it is sunny 

We are going for another walk tomorrow, going back there as it is a big area and lots to take photos of...so I will take some then


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy, we didnt take any this morning as when we set out it was really overcast...we only like taking photos when it is sunny
> 
> We are going for another walk tomorrow, going back there as it is a big area and lots to take photos of...so I will take some then


There can be advantages to taking photos when it's overcast. The lighting is much more even. The shadows aren't as strong.


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting in my recliner browsing DC & nursing my sore legs.


----------



## Kylie1969

What is wrong with your legs SB?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> What is wrong with your legs SB?


 I did some weight lifting with my legs at the gym this afternoon. When I was doing it, it did not seem like much but am I ever sore now. Looking forward to getting in the pool tomorrow, that always seems to take the pain away.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ouch...do you think you have have pulled the muscles a bit?

Yes a nice swim should work the pain out


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> I did some weight lifting with my legs at the gym this afternoon. When I was doing it, it did not seem like much but am I ever sore now. Looking forward to getting in the pool tomorrow, that always seems to take the pain away.


A soak in a hot bath tonight would be helpful too. I find it's best to take care of it the same day.


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and trying to figure out a new "toy" that was delivered today.  My brain is about to bleed.  I have an ice pack on my knee because it's been plaguing me more and more all the time.  "Arthur" is NOT a friend.  The ice feels so good and the pain is subsiding.  Yeah!

However, I've had my evening shower, there are fresh line-dried sheets on our bed and I know the perfume of the outdoors will lull me to sleep.  I love sliding into bed on Friday night.


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie, I agree nothing better than getting into bed when you have just washed the sheets and they have dried outside...we too wash our sheets every Friday and put a lovely clean set on...we have about 6 sets of cotton sheets


----------



## Zhizara

A hot soaky bath with Epsom Salts is good for muscle pain.


----------



## Addie

Epsom Salts is also good for roses. 

Another all nighter. Did some sewing, got bored with that. Watched some TV. Got bored with that. Started to clean the stove. Boring! I changed the sheet on my bed. I have only a bottom sheet. Hate top sheets. I can't stand to have it touch my bad leg since the surgery. Don't know why. I sleep with my leg outside the blanket. I take really good care of the graft. 

I do have to do a couple of loads of laundry today. But because I have been up all night I will probably crash around ten this morning. Wake up around three.


----------



## Andy M.

I never have a problem sleeping until 9:00AM or later, but today I'm up and ready at 6:30 AM on a Saturday morning waiting for a furniture delivery. (scheduled for 7:00AM to 10:00AM).


----------



## Dawgluver

I just prepped a big hunk of Hen of the Woods mushroom.  A friend found a 35 pounder and was nice enough to give us a big piece!  More than enough to freeze, dehydrate, and fry up.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I just prepped a big hunk of Hen of the Woods mushroom.  A friend found a 35 pounder and was nice enough to give us a big piece!  More than enough to freeze, dehydrate, and fry up.


A 35 pound mushroom!  Is that normal for hen of the woods? What do they taste like? I know, dumb question, but are they similar to anything else?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> A 35 pound mushroom!  Is that normal for hen of the woods? What do they taste like? I know, dumb question, but are they similar to anything else?







Teaspoon for comparison:




Not dumb at all, TL.  I'd never heard of them before either.  We got an 8 pounder from the same friend a couple years ago.  The taste is like a portobello, really meaty.  They freeze and dehydrate really well.  I use them in soup and spaghetti sauce.  35 pounds is big, but not uncommon, they can get bigger!


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> I just prepped a big hunk of Hen of the Woods mushroom.  A friend found a 35 pounder and was nice enough to give us a big piece!  More than enough to freeze, dehydrate, and fry up.





there you go again, dawg!  last year you had us drooling over your beagle-sized hen of the woods mushroom that a neighbor gifted you...much as i love, so love, mushrooms of every kind, whether they grow in the woods in dead oak trees or under your bed, i should rightfully have mushroom-finding-sharing friends in my neighborhood.  some people are just lucky that way....do you think it would maybe increase my chances if i were to adopt a dog from the local shelter?  i could afford it, what with all the money i'd be saving from not having to buy my mushrooms....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> there you go again, dawg!  last year you had us drooling over your beagle-sized hen of the woods mushroom that a neighbor gifted you...much as i love, so love, mushrooms of every kind, whether they grow in the woods in dead oak trees or under your bed, i should rightfully have mushroom-finding-sharing friends in my neighborhood.  some people are just lucky that way....do you think it would maybe increase my chances if i were to adopt a dog from the local shelter?  i could afford it, what with all the money i'd be saving from not having to buy my mushrooms....



Oh geez, Vit, that was just last year, wasn't it?  No, I just looked, 9/10.

Yes, adopting a dog would definitely increase your mushroom obtaining!  Beagles are being trained to sniff out truffles, maybe they could sniff out Hens.


----------



## simonbaker

I am just getting out of bed & it's 11:30 a.m.. I am feeling all swollen & groggy I went to bed at 10 last night. Still waking up figuring out when to get to the pool. Wish I could soak in a hot tub but will have to wait to go to the pool/hottub as we don't have a bathtub at home, only a shower.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Oh geez, Vit, that was just last year, wasn't it?
> 
> Yes, adopting a dog would definitely increase your mushroom obtaining!  Beagles are being trained to sniff out truffles, maybe they could sniff out Hens.



...or friends


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> ...or friends


Yes, I do believe a beagle would be a good way to sniff out potential friends.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Yes, I do believe a beagle would be a good way to sniff out potential friends.



  Especially if they were carting mushrooms!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up enough to get a shower and head back into work.  The program we use for charting, etc. crashed  twice this past week for about 4 hours total, so I have things backed up.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wake up enough to get a shower and head back into work. The program we use for charting, etc. crashed twice this past week for about 4 hours total, so I have things backed up.


 
My daughter works for the RMV. When their system crashes, then there is work from the whole State that gets backed up. She is in charge for the commcerial businesses in the whole state. And she is the only one doing the work. Since she is out of work and will be until January, when she goes back, it will be part time and will take forever for her to catch up. There is no cross training for when she is out. Stupid system.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Teaspoon for comparison:
> 
> Not dumb at all, TL.  I'd never heard of them before either.  We got an 8 pounder from the same friend a couple years ago.  The taste is like a portobello, really meaty.  They freeze and dehydrate really well.  I use them in soup and spaghetti sauce.  35 pounds is big, but not uncommon, they can get bigger!



Ewww...you eat that!!!!!  :O


  LOL. Most of you here know I don't like mushrooms, so you know I am kidding.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Ewww...you eat that!!!!!  :O
> 
> LOL. Most of you here know I don't like mushrooms, so you know I am kidding.



And you may have all my Brussels sprouts, Chopper!  I would imagine Colorado has some great mushrooms!


----------



## LPBeier

I am still battling a headache but at least it is no longer a migraine.  I was out of commission all of yesterday with it.

I am trying to get the energy to go skim the fat off my ham stock and remove the bones so I can start some pea soup.  This will be soup number 3 this week!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> And you may have all my Brussels sprouts, Chopper!  I would imagine Colorado has some great mushrooms!



Yes, my son lives in Alamosa, Colorado. You can smell the mushrooms growing there. :O They have lots.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I am still battling a headache but at least it is no longer a migraine.  I was out of commission all of yesterday with it.
> 
> I am trying to get the energy to go skim the fat off my ham stock and remove the bones so I can start some pea soup.  This will be soup number 3 this week!



So sorry LP. hope you are better soon.


----------



## chopper

I made my mini pies, but my crust was kinda flakey!  I had a lemon pie explode when I tried to lift it out of the pan. 






Good thing I know my Hubby will still eat it and not complain. 

Oh...I forgot the leftover pie crust in the oven (I had made cinnamon crisp). They are too done. 
Don't know if anyone will want to eat that.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting on our new double power recliner love seat and having a cocktail.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sorry to hear they exploded on you Chopper 

Although they still look tasty!

Andy, we have a double recliner too...it is a 2.5 size, they are great!


----------



## Andy M.

We're getting used to it.  It's a different feel from the sofa we had.


----------



## Kylie1969

Here are a couple of photos from the Wildlife park we went to the other week

A kookaburra


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sitting on our new double power recliner love seat and having a cocktail.


Power recliner? Does it vibrate?

Sounds lovely. what kind of cocktail(s)?


----------



## Andy M.

Power recliners are for people too lazy to operate the up and down manually.  No vibrations.  SO has back issues and can't comfortably use her legs to lock the seat in the upright position.

Actually, we bought two of them to replace a longer sofa and easy chair.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Power recliners are for people too lazy to operate the up and down manually.  No vibrations.  SO has back issues and can't comfortably use her legs to lock the seat in the upright position.
> 
> Actually, we bought two of them to replace a longer sofa and easy chair.


Sounds cool, but what kind of cocktails?


----------



## Kylie1969

We just have the manual recliners...we didn't want the powered ones as we didn't want cables all over the place


----------



## Andy M.

SO had a gin and tonic, I had a beer.  

The cord from the recliner plugs in at the back.  No "cables all over the place"


----------



## Kylie1969

Our lounge is not backed up against a wall, so for us you would certainly see the cables...also to get to the plug, we would need an extension cord too, so for us, the manual ones suited


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> Our lounge is not backed up against a wall, so for us you would certainly see the cables...also to get to the plug, we would need an extension cord too, so for us, the manual ones suited



I see.  No question manual is the only way for your setup.


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> I made my mini pies, but my crust was kinda flakey! I had a lemon pie explode when I tried to lift it out of the pan.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15965
> 
> 
> Good thing I know my Hubby will still eat it and not complain.
> 
> Oh...I forgot the leftover pie crust in the oven (I had made cinnamon crisp). They are too done.
> Don't know if anyone will want to eat that.


 I did cherry, only one left dh is about to explode
kades (ma)


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> I see.  No question manual is the only way for your setup.



Your set up sounds great though Andy...the powered ones are pretty cool...we were trying them all out in the lounge showroom 

Do you have a leather one..ours is a lovely dark brown leather


----------



## pacanis

I want a chair with electric running to it. And one to make me cocktails or with a built in cooler. Maybe an inset to fit the remote into so it doesn't fall off the arm when I doze off... 
Ahhh, life in the fast lane 

Kylie, for as much as I've heard the name, I've never seen the bird. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> Your set up sounds great though Andy...the powered ones are pretty cool...we were trying them all out in the lounge showroom
> 
> Do you have a leather one..ours is a lovely dark brown leather



Not leather, microfiber that looks like cocoa-colored suede.  SO wanted a chair that boosted her up to a standing position.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Here are a couple of photos from the Wildlife park we went to the other week
> 
> A kookaburra


This looks like a beautiful peaceful place to be. What type of bird is that?


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> This looks like a beautiful peaceful place to be. What type of bird is that?


It's a kookaburra. Says so right before the pic.


----------



## Claire

Kookabara sits on the old gum tree;
Merry merry king of the bushes he;
Laugh kookabera, laugh kookabera;
Gay your life must be ..

Oh, dear, that is just from memory, now I have to look it up to see if I got it right!


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:
			
		

> Kookabara sits on the old gum tree;
> Merry merry king of the bushes he;
> Laugh kookabera, laugh kookabera;
> Gay your life must be ..
> 
> Oh, dear, that is just from memory, now I have to look it up to see if I got it right!



Old song from Brownies!  Thanks for the memory, Claire!


----------



## Somebunny

I think you are right Claire, unless it is "king of the bush is he" ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Kookabara sits on the old gum tree;
> Merry merry king of the bushes he;
> Laugh kookabera, laugh kookabera;
> Gay your life must be ..
> 
> Oh, dear, that is just from memory, now I have to look it up to see if I got it right!




"Merry merry king of the bush is he;"


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Our lounge is not backed up against a wall, so for us you would certainly see the cables...also to get to the plug, we would need an extension cord too, so for us, the manual ones suited



I have "inherited" my Dad's chair.  Not only is it electric, but it will take you from a seated to a standing position as well as reclining all the way to a comfy bed!  Ours sticks out a little in the living room, but because the back is velcroed, we were able to hide all the cords (including the backup battery in case you are in the chair during a power failure) until they come out the other side toward the plug.

We have three other manual recliners (all from Dad ) that we are now trying to find good homes for!  

Andy, I am very happy for you and your SO.  You will love it!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Old song from Brownies!  Thanks for the memory, Claire!



+1


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Kookabara sits on the old gum tree;
> Merry merry king of the bushes he;
> Laugh kookabera, laugh kookabera;
> Gay your life must be ..
> 
> Oh, dear, that is just from memory, now I have to look it up to see if I got it right!


 
Just be ready for when the van comes to pick you all up for adult day care.


----------



## Kylie1969

Claire said:


> Kookabara sits on the old gum tree;
> Merry merry king of the bushes he;
> Laugh kookabera, laugh kookabera;
> Gay your life must be ..
> 
> Oh, dear, that is just from memory, now I have to look it up to see if I got it right!



That sounds pretty close Claire


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> This looks like a beautiful peaceful place to be. What type of bird is that?



A kookaburra SB 

Yes it is a lovely park, so well maintained yet still has a natural, rural look to it


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Kylie, for as much as I've heard the name, I've never seen the bird. Thanks for the pic.



You are very welcome P 

I really wanted to show you guys some Aussie animals


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:
			
		

> I did cherry, only one left dh is about to explode
> kades (ma)



Lol. Only two of my apple pies left. All of the lemon are gone. I guess it didn't matter what they looked like!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Lol. Only two of my apple pies left. All of the lemon are gone. I guess it didn't matter what they looked like!


 
Good food is good food.


----------



## Kylie1969

I agree Addie...I would have eaten them for sure Chopper


----------



## LPBeier

I just cut off my acrylic nails!!!  They were great fun, but after 10 days have grown slightly longer and typing, cooking, crocheting and just about everything was getting more difficult.  I still have a little purple sparkle left to remind me of the day of pampering I had on my birthday! 

I am now going to bed as tomorrow is going to be a long day - I have to do all my shopping before DH needs to borrow my car to go to work.  He has a second flat tire and we weren't able to get it to the garage today for them to be done in time tomorrow!  

Thankfully this round of migraines/headaches was short lived. I am hoping they will stay away for a lot longer.


----------



## Addie

LP I found quite by accident that when I get a migraine, it is because I am dehydrated. So I keep a very large mug by the bed and slowly sip on it. I try to get it all down within one hour. The reason for the "by accident" was I really wanted a cup of coffee. But the pot was empty so I had a glass of water instead. I noticed that my headache was beginning to break. Happened again the next time I had one. So now everytime I feel one coming on, I start drinking water. Stops it right in its tracks.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Addie.  I have to stay hydrated at all times.  I have filtered water, sparkling water, water with flavouring in it, hot water.  But yes, you are right that I often don't drink so much when I have the migraine because I don't want to move.  I will make sure I have a bottle or glass when I am down with one.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had a lovely dinner and are now relaxing with a cuppa!

Steve is going in to hospital to have his operation tomorrow morning, to have his gall bladder removed...I will be taking him in early and of course picking him up when it is all over...I bet he will be ever so please to have it removed as it has been causing nothing but problems for him, poor thing


----------



## tinlizzie

Kylie1969 said:


> We have just had a lovely dinner and are now relaxing with a cuppa!
> 
> Steve is going in to hospital to have his operation tomorrow morning, to have his gall bladder removed...I will be taking him in early and of course picking him up when it is all over...I bet he will be ever so please to have it removed as it has been causing nothing but problems for him, poor thing


 
I hope his recovery is a quick one and that you two will be out on your walks again very soon.

The kookaburra reminded me of our little kingfishers hereabouts.  I believe they both have fun "laughs."


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> We have just had a lovely dinner and are now relaxing with a cuppa!
> 
> Steve is going in to hospital to have his operation tomorrow morning, to have his gall bladder removed...I will be taking him in early and of course picking him up when it is all over...I bet he will be ever so please to have it removed as it has been causing nothing but problems for him, poor thing


Please give Steve my wishes for an easy surgery and speedy recovery!


----------



## Snip 13

Just started getting the hang of eating low GI sugar free and hubby came home with a packet of M&M's for me. Darnit, don't even have a sweet tooth but I've eaten most of them  Should have told him about the sugar problem but I don't want to worry him. I'll tell him soon just not now.


----------



## Snip 13

Damn damn damn, make that all the M&M'S. It wasn't me


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Damn damn damn, make that all the M&M'S. It wasn't me



The trick is to see how much is a serving of sweets and divide it by 4.  Only eat one fourth if it a day...you make it last longer and you don't deprive yourself of something you like.  Deprivation is what makes you go overboard.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The trick is to see how much is a serving of sweets and divide it by 4. Only eat one fourth if it a day...you make it last longer and you don't deprive yourself of something you like. Deprivation is what makes you go overboard.


 
Thanks PF, I feel a bit dumb though. Before my Dr. told me to stop eating sugar I was fine with it. A chocolate usually lasts me forever, I could eat the odd square and not be bothered with wanting more. Guess I'm just being a rebel, don't like being told what to do  It just makes me want it more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks PF, I feel a bit dumb though. Before my Dr. told me to stop eating sugar I was fine with it. A chocolate usually lasts me forever, I could eat the odd square and not be bothered with wanting more. Guess I'm just being a rebel, don't like being told what to do  It just makes me want it more!



Oh, I know that feeling.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I know that feeling.


 
Cut your nose to spyte your face I guess . I must bake scones for my daughter's school this week too, don't even like them but I bet they'll be a temptation. Think I should just buy some and pass them off as mine 
Think I'm gonna send myself to bed soon before I get into more trouble!


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> I hope his recovery is a quick one and that you two will be out on your walks again very soon.
> 
> The kookaburra reminded me of our little kingfishers hereabouts.  I believe they both have fun "laughs."



Thanks so much Lizzie  That is lovely!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Please give Steve my wishes for an easy surgery and speedy recovery!



Thanks so much to you too LP, lovely of you guys for thinking of me and my Steve 

We are heading of in about 20 minutes 

It has been a very warm night and Steve has really bad hayfever, so he is not feeling the best, extremely dry throat and of course he cant drink any water, the poor thing 

I am feeling like a zombie...only had about 5 hours sleep 

It is only a day surgery...but depending on how it goes he may have to stay overnight...lets hope I can go and collect him later this afternoon


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Please give Steve my wishes for an easy surgery and speedy recovery!


+1


----------



## kadesma

Snip 13 said:


> Thanks PF, I feel a bit dumb though. Before my Dr. told me to stop eating sugar I was fine with it. A chocolate usually lasts me forever, I could eat the odd square and not be bothered with wanting more. Guess I'm just being a rebel, don't like being told what to do  It just makes me want it more!


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I know that feeling.


 Both of YOU STOP it now!!! I know it's hard and if you love chocolate  welll. I Don't like it all that much, but Breads Italian cibatta, French and sour dough I could eat a whole half loaf.  Snip, DH needs to be told. He loves you and you owe him to be honest about this. Don't you think so PF?
 How would you feel if he hid a medical problem from YOU? So think about it and give him the  news and see what he says.
kades (ma)


----------



## LPBeier

I think if I every blog or write a book about my chronic pain I am going to call it "my backache is a 2 but my paper cut is a 10!"   I have such a high tolerance level and have learned all these ways to manage all sorts of pain but I got a little cut under my fingernail and I was almost crying like a baby!    Weird!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Both of YOU STOP it now!!! I know it's hard and if you love chocolate  welll. I Don't like it all that much, but Breads Italian cibatta, French and sour dough I could eat a whole half loaf.  Snip, DH needs to be told. He loves you and you owe him to be honest about this. Don't you think so PF?
> How would you feel if he hid a medical problem from YOU? So think about it and give him the  news and see what he says.
> kades (ma)



Snip, I agree with Kades.  You need to tell him.  My DH worries more when I don't tell him what is wrong because he can tell there is something but is afraid to ask.  I am sure he will feel bad that he has been bringing you treats once he knows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Both of YOU STOP it now!!! I know it's hard and if you love chocolate  welll. I Don't like it all that much, but Breads Italian cibatta, French and sour dough I could eat a whole half loaf.  Snip, DH needs to be told. He loves you and you owe him to be honest about this. Don't you think so PF?
> How would you feel if he hid a medical problem from YOU? So think about it and give him the  news and see what he says.
> kades (ma)



I agree, Ma.  Snip tell DH about your Diabetes.  It's important that he know and he can help you with adjusting your diet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie, please add my best wishes for Steve's speedy recovery.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Taxy and DL 

I took Steve to the hospital and sat with him for 30 minutes in the waiting room. The nurse then took him to another waiting room, so I then had to leave. His surgery is booked for 9am...so he should be in there now...I am so thinking of him


----------



## kadesma

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Taxy and DL
> 
> I took Steve to the hospital and sat with him for 30 minutes in the waiting room. The nurse then took him to another waiting room, so I then had to leave. His surgery is booked for 9am...so he should be in there now...I am so thinking of him


 Kylie,
please know Steve  has my good thoughts, and wishes. 
kades (ma)


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Taxy and DL
> 
> I took Steve to the hospital and sat with him for 30 minutes in the waiting room. The nurse then took him to another waiting room, so I then had to leave. His surgery is booked for 9am...so he should be in there now...I am so thinking of him


 
Hang in there. We are all pulling for him and you.  And one for him.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Kades and Addie 

I have phoned the hospital a couple of times and The second time I was told he was out of surgery. He is in the first recovery room and then they will be moving him to the second recovery section.

He has to be there for awhile, so I probably can't collect him for another couple of hours, I am pleased that the surgery went well


----------



## Chef Munky

Passed dish duty off on everybody else tonight.
Decided gaming would be more fun.

Just d/l off of Amazon Jeff Lynne's newest Cd. He's released 2 this month. Long Wave, bought The Very best Of ELO 2012. He did a great job remaking the originals they sound so much clearer/ clean on my stereo. Really like Long Wave. One of my sons did to. Enough so, that little tightwad parted with his own money and buy his own. It has a lot of oldies but goodies. Well worth the decade to get.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been back to the hospital and they said that Steve has to stay in overnight!

He has his own room which is great! He looked so tired and worn out the poor thing...it was quite a big operation really and he is going to have to take it easy for the first couple of weeks he has been told..and he has to have 10 days off work

He has to stay overnight with these pad coverings on his legs and a machine draining fluid I think it is, it is to stop blood clots, he has to have them on overnight and also they want to monitor him as he had quite a few gall stones in the gallbladder so the surgery took a lot longer than they expected.

I was feeding Steve water through a straw the whole time I was there...he was so thirsty and the male nurse kept coming in, he was really nice.

I left after about an hour as Steve was looking very tired and I wanted him to rest. They have given him lots of morphine...actually into his stomach and other pain killers too, I think he is going to have to do nothing but rest for a fair time!

I said I will go back tonight after I have had my tea as visiting times stop at 8pm, but he wants me to relax at home and he said he will just be sleeping on and off anyway...I will phone the hospital at about 6pm and see how he is going 

It will feel weird tonight, as I have never really not had Steve home with me all night...I dont really like being home on my own at night...spooky


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie, you have answered my question about Steve coming home from the other thread.

I totally understand about feeling uncomfortable without him there.  When Tony had to do overnight shifts at the care home, I wouldn't sleep at all.  And even right now I am waiting for his call that he is on his way (it is 11:12 pm here and he finishes around 11 depending on when and where he drops off his last passenger.  

Just remember that he is in good hands and that he is with you in his heart.  Think about how nice it will be to get him tomorrow and look after him.  It will be okay, I promise


----------



## Addie

Kylie, I am not surprised that they kept him overnight. He is going to be fine. 

From a "too many times" surgical patient, sometimes it is exhausting having company when you are in pain. The patient feels like they have to entertain the visitor. When you go tomorrow, bring something to read. That way he can just drift off to sleep if he feels the need. And if you are expecting him to go home with you, then bring clothing that he can slip into with some ease. (You may have to dress him.) Preferably sweat pants that tie. A front button shirt. Not over the head. He won't want to put a belt on. The strings he can adjust for comfort. Raising his hands over his head to slip on a polo type shirt could be painful. 

When you get him home, if he wants to rest, let him. If he feels like walking to the bathroom, let him. Let his body tell him what he can do and what he can't. (For the first day, you may have to help him in the bathroom.) And for his diet, the hospital will give you written instructions. they will also give you instructions for his home care. 

Relax. You get to keep him as your side for ten whole days.


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Taxy and DL
> 
> I took Steve to the hospital and sat with him for 30 minutes in the waiting room. The nurse then took him to another waiting room, so I then had to leave. His surgery is booked for 9am...so he should be in there now...I am so thinking of him


 
My best wishes for Steve's recovery too. Hope he gets well really soon!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> My best wishes for Steve's recovery too. Hope he gets well really soon!



+1


----------



## Addie

I just sent off my notification of my $7 increase in my rent to food stamps. I should hear from them in a week. 

While I was downstairs at the mailbox, I opened the door to see what it was like outside. Lookiing out, it seem nice. Sun shining, and then I looked at the trees. The wind is really blowing. And it is cold out. Heavy winter coat cold. At least for me. I have a faux fur coat and I look like a snow leopard in it. If I put the hood up all the way, it comes down over my face. All I can see is the ground. But that coat is so warm. And it is reversible for rain. I have never turned it over to the other side. And the best part, it is washable. It says to dry clean, but no cleaner will touch it. So I gave it to my daughter and she put it on gentle cycle. It came out just like new. This will be my fifth winter with it. And it shows no sign of wear.


----------



## Alix

Just killing some time til I leave for the airport to pick up my brother and SIL for a visit.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Thank you so much LP, Addie, Snip and Purple, your caring means a lot to me 

Well I got through the night OK!

Woke up a fair few times, so a bit of a restless sleep, feel a bit out of it this morning, but at least I got some sleep!

I was then pleasantly awoken this morning by a phone call from my Steve...he was phoning to see how I was, that is so caring 

He too did not have the best sleep and cant wait to get home

I am waiting for the call...hopefully it is around 10am, cant wait to bring him home!

This morning I must go out and do the grocery shopping, a day earlier but I want to be home over the next week to look after my english patient 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## Cindercat

Sitting in the doctor's office waiting for the doc to come in. All I need is a antibiotic script for a UTI. I must have never had a UTI before. Haven't had this kind of pain before. Here he comes. Gotta go.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Home, not feeling well, going to bed early I think.  Just general ickiness, most likely sleep will take care of it.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the eye drops to wear off (the kind that dilate pupils) and for them to stop making my eyes itchy.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here getting po'd at our local TV stations. They are covering the stupid quake like it was 1906 in San Fransisco. Geeeesh!


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to figure out how to break it to DH that I bought 4 new cake tutorials "on sale" when I promised I would keep my internet purchases to a minimum!  

Um well, you see dear, um well..... 

I can't even bribe him with cake!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Sitting here getting po'd at our local TV stations. They are covering the stupid quake like it was 1906 in San Fransisco. Geeeesh!


Quake?


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Trying to figure out how to break it to DH that I bought 4 new cake tutorials "on sale" when I promised I would keep my internet purchases to a minimum!
> 
> Um well, you see dear, um well.....
> 
> I can't even bribe him with cake!



Okay, it was only three


----------



## simonbaker

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> +1


 +2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I talked Shrek into letting me buy myself a birthday present...a 10th Anniversary Firefly Poster...now I need a frame for it.


----------



## simonbaker

Just sitting in my recliner with the Presidential Debate on the t.v.  in the background.


----------



## simonbaker

princessfiona60 said:


> i talked shrek into letting me buy myself a birthday present...a 10th anniversary firefly poster...now i need a frame for it.


 happy birthday!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> happy birthday!!!!



You are a week early, but I make Shrek stretch it for the whole month!

At my age I need all the fun I can get.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are a week early, but I make Shrek stretch it for the whole month!
> 
> At my age I need all the fun I can get.


 Happy 29th birthday from a 110 pound  admirer


----------



## PrincessFiona60

29


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Quake?


 
Yeh. We had a small quake today. The epicenter was in Maine. No biggie.


----------



## Andy M.

We felt nothing here.  Of course it was BIG news on every TV station over and over again.


----------



## Addie

When Mt. St. Helens blew her top in May of 1980 I was living in Tacoma with my youngest son. It was a Sunday morning. The local PBS used to show programming for older kids all day. Of course all the stations covered it. All day Sunday, all day Monday, and most of Tuesday. You couldn't go outside. The ash when the wind was just right, blew right under your door, on your hair, into your mouth, etc. So you stayed in and turned on the radio. You couldn't go out, nothing on TV except the mountain, and now even the radio. Eastern Washington got the worst of it. Then Weyhauser started to harvest the logs that got blown down from the blast. Here we go again. Only this time it was Tacoma that got the worst of it. The logs were covered in ash. It was reported every night on the news how the ash was being blown off the logs as they traveled along Pacific Avenue on the way to the mill. Right through residential areas. When the quake hit and my house split in half, I decided to come home. I had anough.


----------



## radhuni

Durga puja is starting only after three days so I am giving finishing touch to my daughter's dress.


----------



## Snip 13

Waiting patiently for them to finish tiling my kitchen so I can get out of the house!


----------



## Claire

Right now I don't know what I'm doing.  No, not that bad, but my dog had a seizure Monday night.  I went to the doc yesterday.  Today I'm just hoping to put my feet up and pretend the past day or two didn't happen!  No, I'm just kidding.  Right now I'm reading this and thinking of hoping to get acouple hours of sleep.  Insomnia, what can you do?


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> Right now I don't know what I'm doing.  No, not that bad, but my dog had a seizure Monday night.  I went to the doc yesterday.  Today I'm just hoping to put my feet up and pretend the past day or two didn't happen!  No, I'm just kidding.  Right now I'm reading this and thinking of hoping to get acouple hours of sleep.  Insomnia, what can you do?


How's doggie? I hope today is a great day with a great nap.


----------



## Snip 13

Claire said:


> Right now I don't know what I'm doing. No, not that bad, but my dog had a seizure Monday night. I went to the doc yesterday. Today I'm just hoping to put my feet up and pretend the past day or two didn't happen! No, I'm just kidding. Right now I'm reading this and thinking of hoping to get acouple hours of sleep. Insomnia, what can you do?


 
Read your post too fast, almost thought you had a seizure
Hope doggy's ok?


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to dash out the door for a massage.


----------



## Katie H

Ummmm, taxlady, that sounds lovely.

Right now I'm in the throes of getting meals, etc. organized for when I have my right knee replaced early next month.

So far, I've made and frozen a dozen entrees and have the ingredients ready for three more.  That should take care of all we'll need initially, along with whatever friends and family bring.

The meals have been easy because I've just been making a little more each dinner and set aside half for the freezer.

Everything's labeled and a sheet with each meal listed is posted on the freezer for easy reference.

What I have to turn my attention to next are breads and some sort of freezable desserts.  Glenn LOVES homemade bread and his sweet tooth needs feeding from time to time.

In a few minutes I think I'm going to take my audio player and head to the hammock on the back porch to relax a bit and listen to my current book.  Today's too lovely a day to waste it spending much time inside.


----------



## Addie

It all started last March. I went for my yearly eye exam. They found that the cataracts were ripe and ready for surgery. After one disaster after another, I still have them. And no surgery. 

Well I got a phone call this morning. They are going back to square one. I got clearance from my cardio doc and start the process again on the 25th. 

Problem No. one solved. Lets see how far it goes this time. On to problem No. two. Since I stopped working, I was getting most of my office supplies from my daughter. Mostly a package of paper. One would last me about six months or so. I just fed the last of what I had on hand into the printer. Daughter is not working. Looks like I will have to buy my own paper. Staples here I come. 

I wish Indian Summer would make up its mind. One day it is hot, then next, cold enough for a winter coat. this is the time of year when you don't know how to dress.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> It all started last March. I went for my yearly eye exam. They found that the cataracts were ripe and ready for surgery. After one disaster after another, I still have them. And no surgery.
> 
> Well I got a phone call this morning. They are going back to square one. I got clearance from my cardio doc and start the process again on the 25th.
> 
> Problem No. one solved. Lets see how far it goes this time. On to problem No. two. Since I stopped working, I was getting most of my office supplies from my daughter. Mostly a package of paper. One would last me about six months or so. I just fed the last of what I had on hand into the printer. Daughter is not working. Looks like I will have to buy my own paper. Staples here I come.
> 
> I wish Indian Summer would make up its mind. One day it is hot, then next, cold enough for a winter coat. this is the time of year when you don't know how to dress.


 
Hope you get some good luck soon and your health improves!
Know the feeling, maybe we should use some of those staples to mend our bits that are falling apart 
As they say, life is what happens while you're busy making other plans!
It's getting a bit late here but I'm too scared too sleep. Still peeing backwards and having long conversations with that big white telephone in the bathroom. TMI I know 
What can I say, the word shy does not exist in my vocabulary
Hugs!


----------



## Kylie1969

Morning guys 

Well, Steve is still in hospital 

The doctor did not end up coming around to see Steve late yesterday afternoon as he was meant to  the nurse passed on a message to Steve saying that the doctor said he is to stay in overnight again!

They must have their reasons but the doctor should have come to see Steve!

I spent a few hours with him last night, took in his Kindle and his mp3 player...also the newspaper, anything to take the boredom away for him. He feels quite alright, not drowsy, quite with it...he just phoned me and said he had the most terrible sleep...he just couldnt sleep and wants to come home.

I have told him to demand to see the doctor this morning, as he is entitled to...and to get that drainage pipe out of his stomach..as it has stopped draining..it had stopped yesterday afternoon and if the doctor came to see Steve then, he would have seen that and taken it out...it has stayed in longer than necessary  even the nurses agreed it should come out!
I cant get in till 11am when it is visiting hours, the doctors are meant to see patients starting at 10am...so if a doctor has not seen Steve by the time I get there..I will be making sure he sees one...I am so angry with this and will be taking it further!

I so want Steve to be able to come home and have a lovely sleep in our own bed!

I did manage to get a better sleep last night, but still feel yuk...so need to catch on on all the lack of sleep over the last few nights


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry to hear that, Kylie.  Sounds like it's more for the doc's convenience than Steve's comfort.  I would raise some hell too!  Hope you both can get some good sleep, and Steve comes home soon!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry to hear that, Kylie.  Sounds like it's more for the doc's convenience than Steve's comfort.  I would raise some hell too!  Hope you both can get some good sleep, and Steve comes home soon!


+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks guys 

I phoned Steve about an hour ago, I asked if he had been given breakfast yet...as they forgot him yesterday and I had to make sure he got something to eat...at 11.30am mind you 

I so hope the doctor comes to see Steve at 10am this morning!


----------



## chopper

I hope Steve comes home soon Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Chopper 

Great news...Steve just rang and the doctor has been, removed the draining pipe and he is being discharged YAY  

So I am heading out now to go and get him and bring him home


----------



## Dawgluver

Great news indeed!  Yay!!!


----------



## Andy M.

That's good news!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Great news indeed!  Yay!!!


+1


----------



## simonbaker

radhuni said:


> Durga puja is starting only after three days so I am giving finishing touch to my daughter's dress.


 what is Durga puja?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you everyone for all your support, it means a lot to me 

Steve is all rugged up on the recliner and is fast asleep, bless him 

He has had his tablets, a nice cup of tea and a light lunch and he will have a lovely hot shower before tea...I am so happy to have him home!

I will look after him well 

He has been given the rest of this week and all of next week off work, that is good, lots of time to recover


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for the great report, Kylie!  We are all glad he's home, finally!


----------



## Addie

I think I like our visiting hours better. Family can stay around the clock if they so choose. Cancer patients get even more benefits. And family does not have to leave the room if they can tolerate it while the medical staff is doing a procedure. Me? I love the blood and gore. I even like to watch when they are doing it to me.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks for the great report, Kylie!  We are all glad he's home, finally!


+1


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I think I like our visiting hours better. Family can stay around the clock if they so choose. Cancer patients get even more benefits. And family does not have to leave the room if they can tolerate it while the medical staff is doing a procedure. Me? I love the blood and gore. I even like to watch when they are doing it to me.


I don't think we have "visiting hours" here in Quebec any more, or Ontario.

I don't just like to watch what they are doing to me, I insist on it. No fiddling round with my bits if I can't see what you are doing.  (No tent when I get a gyny exam, I know TMI).


----------



## kadesma

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you everyone for all your support, it means a lot to me
> 
> Steve is all rugged up on the recliner and is fast asleep, bless him
> 
> He has had his tablets, a nice cup of tea and a light lunch and he will have a lovely hot shower before tea...I am so happy to have him home!
> 
> I will look after him well
> 
> He has been given the rest of this week and all of next week off work, that is good, lots of time to recover


 Glad he is home and in your care. Things will be better for both of you now.. Take care rest easy and just snuggle a little.
kades


----------



## Addie

Kylie, just be aware of that "three o;clock wall". You will be in the middle of a sentence and he will doze off to sleep. Next thing you know, you will be talking to yourself.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Glad to hear that Steve is home.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much everyone 

Addie...that is so funny...I know about the "wall" you are talking about...I was chatting to Steve yesterday on the lounge and his eyes were shutting...he was trying to keep them open, then next thing he is asleep and yes, I was there talking away  

We had a bit of a restless night, but we got through 

I am just about to take a cup of tea in for the patient


----------



## chopper

Yea!  Steve is home!!!


----------



## Cindercat

Addie said:
			
		

> Kylie, just be aware of that "three o;clock wall". You will be in the middle of a sentence and he will doze off to sleep. Next thing you know, you will be talking to yourself.



I hit that wall almost every day & I haven't had surgery. Almost fell asleep reading an IEP today.


----------



## chopper

Cindercat said:
			
		

> I hit that wall almost every day & I haven't had surgery. Almost fell asleep reading an IEP today.



I know that wall, and I have even hit it reading the same material (had to read several IEPs today!)


----------



## Dawgluver

Cindercat said:
			
		

> I hit that wall almost every day & I haven't had surgery. Almost fell asleep reading an IEP today.



  I hear ya, Cindercat and Chopper.  Individual Education Plans (IEPs) aren't the most invigorating reads for the most part!  And even more painful to write....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I hear ya, Cindercat and Chopper.  Individual Education Plans (IEPs) aren't the most invigorating reads for the most part!



Alright I have you all beat...neurosurgeon notes.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Alright I have you all beat...neurosurgeon notes.



We should swap notes/IEPS sometime!  We could have an internet long distance slumber party!


----------



## love2"Q"

My boy tests for his brown belt next week.. just finished working on his weapons angles.. i got to be the punching bag.. but he has to have these thirty moves down and be able to spar with them by next friday.


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to hear steve is home, what a relief it must be for you both. 

I just got home from aqua chi I am feeling way relaxed & am enjoying my recliner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We should swap notes/IEPS sometime!  We could have an internet long distance slumber party!



Good thing I have a dictionary to look up words I don't know.  

I always seem to get those types of charts when I hit the "3 o'clock wall."


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing I have a dictionary to look up words I don't know.
> 
> I always seem to get those types of charts when I hit the "3 o'clock wall."


 
Supposedly, eating protein will help avoid that wall. I wouldn't know. I prefer the nap. I had a heck of a time after my open heart surgery trying to break through that wall. Took me six months.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Even when I worked nights I would hit that wall about 7-8 hours into my shift, I've learned to do something just a bit more active at that time.  I usually save memos and deliveries for that time.  Gets my out of my chair and around the facility.  By the time, I'm ready to go home, I've re-charged and ready to roll.


----------



## LPBeier

I don't work, go to school or have had a recent surgery.  But I still hit that wall every day just after DH leaves for work around 2:00 pm.  By this time I have been up 7 hours, fed dogs, emptied and filled dishwasher, made dinner (which we eat at 1:00 pm), made sandwiches for his work "lunch" and my stay at home meal, cleaned up from all of that, packed him up, got him out the door and then Whap!  There is that wall. I either sit in my recliner or lay on the bed for a half hour or so.  Then there is shopping, laundry, etc.  But that first part of the day seems to be the worst!

So can I come to the slumber party?  I have nothing to read, but I promise I will sleep!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I don't work, go to school or have had a recent surgery.  But I still hit that wall every day just after DH leaves for work around 2:00 pm.  By this time I have been up 7 hours, fed dogs, emptied and filled dishwasher, made dinner (which we eat at 1:00 pm), made sandwiches for his work "lunch" and my stay at home meal, cleaned up from all of that, packed him up, got him out the door and then Whap!  There is that wall. I either sit in my recliner or lay on the bed for a half hour or so.  Then there is shopping, laundry, etc.  But that first part of the day seems to be the worst!
> 
> So can I come to the slumber party?  I have nothing to read, but I promise I will sleep!



Of course, everyone is invited!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Chopper and SB 

Today I have just done some washing and a bit of gardening. Then Steve and I watched some Masterchef and we were both nearly falling asleep on the lounge 

Other than that...not a lot, just trying to relax this afternoon without falling asleep


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you Chopper and SB
> 
> Today I have just done some washing and a bit of gardening. Then Steve and I watched some Masterchef and we were both nearly falling asleep on the lounge
> 
> Other than that...not a lot, just trying to relax this afternoon without falling asleep



Heck, sleep when you can for the next few days.  Three days before Steve goes back to work, start adjusting your sleep schedule back to normal.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought a jar of Lotus Biscoff Creamy Spread today and I was wondering if you have to refrigerate it after you open the jar? I found some sites on the internet using this spread in some wonderful looking desserts. Has anyone else tried this product?


----------



## LPBeier

I made the last of three red velvet cake layers this morning (did the others last night while DH was working. Today they will be filled and stacked and carved into a horseshoe!

Now I am waiting for him so we can go out and get the supplies for the cake I will make for him.  It is his BIL's 60th birthday party and I am making a wheat/dairy/soy/egg free cake to take for DH.  It is the same one I made for my birthday (sorry, didn't get pictures), though I am changing up the egg replacer and the frosting.

I will also be cleaning off my work table in my still unfinished studio so I can do the decorating out of sight.  The poor guy loves cake, frosting and fondant!


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating from the grocery shopping.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone!

We had the most wonderful sleep last night YAY 

It cooled down and was lovely snuggling into the quilt 

Have just had a nice hot shower, washed my hair and had a lovely hot coffee out in the garden...now time for breakfast


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to go to fancy (more money) eye doctor. just a consult, so we shall see , what we shall see. lol


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> getting ready to go to fancy (more money) eye doctor. just a consult, so we shall see , what we shall see. lol



Good luck, Babe!  Hope you see better soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wearing my new flannel nightgown, getting all warm and cozy...I may resurface in a week.  Just started a one week vacation from work.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> getting ready to go to fancy (more money) eye doctor. just a consult, so we shall see , what we shall see. lol


 
Babe, think of eyeglass frames as jewelry for your face. You deserve a nice new piece of jewelry.


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone!
> 
> We had the most wonderful sleep last night YAY
> 
> It cooled down and was lovely snuggling into the quilt
> 
> Have just had a nice hot shower, washed my hair and had a lovely hot coffee out in the garden...now time for breakfast



You sound so happy now that you have your Steve back. I am so happy for you.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Wearing my new flannel nightgown, getting all warm and cozy...I may resurface in a week.  Just started a one week vacation from work.



Ahhhh...cool weather. Love getting warm and cozy when it is cool outside.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wearing my new flannel nightgown, getting all warm and cozy...I may resurface in a week.  Just started a one week vacation from work.


Oh goodie! Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here so upset with myself. I can't seem to get my sleep pattern under control. I woke up around nine this morning. Obviously it wasn't enough sleep. I called my daughter and talked to her for a while, did some little chores, and then promptly fell back to sleep. That was that dang thee o'clock wall. I woke up at nine p.m. tonight. I feel like I lost the whole day. the fact that I only had one cup of coffee yesterday may have something to do with it. I usually can go through a whole pot. And I still haven't had a cup yet. Have to make a fresh pot. I did manage to get my pill down before I fell back to sleep. Now I have to take my nighttime ones. If I don't fall back to sleep and before I can get a cup of coffee into me.

I am also *really upset* with my SIL. He caught a cold and promptly shared it with my daughter. This is the week she takes her chemo meds. He should know better. I don't care if he went to sleep at some homeless shelter. He knows her immune system is at its lowest when she is on the chemo. And sure enough she caught his cold.  The good side (if there if one) is that today is her last day for the chemo for this month. Grrrr!.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> You sound so happy now that you have your Steve back. I am so happy for you.


 
Kylie may I ask how long you have been married to Steve? You sound like a newlywed. If you are not, you seem to have found the secret to having a loving marriage. It is nice hearing about how the two of you do so much together.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wearing my new flannel nightgown, getting all warm and cozy...I may resurface in a week. Just started a one week vacation from work.


 
About ten years ago my sister gave me a long sleeve flannel nightgown with a pocket on it. I loved that dang thing. I wore it until it was totally thread bare, had holes all over the place and even Goodwill wouldn't want it. I finally tossed it out a couple of weeks ago. I hope you enjoy your new one as much as I did. Have a great week off from work. Give Shrek all the attention he deserves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> About ten years ago my sister gave me a long sleeve flannel nightgown with a pocket on it. I loved that dang thing. I wore it until it was totally thread bare, had holes all over the place and even Goodwill wouldn't want it. I finally tossed it out a couple of weeks ago. I hope you enjoy your new one as much as I did. Have a great week off from work. Give Shrek all the attention he deserves.



What?  I was hoping someone would take him for a week...

LLBean sells petites, this one doesn't drag behind me and the sleeves are not too long.  I got the Black Watch plaid, it's very nice.  I just hope it's not too hot to sleep in.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What? I was hoping someone would take him for a week...
> 
> LLBean sells petites, this one doesn't drag behind me and the sleeves are not too long. I got the Black Watch plaid, it's very nice. I just hope it's not too hot to sleep in.


 
Okay, I will take him for the week. But only for you would I do this. And here's hoping that your night temperatures drop down to 10ºF. 

P.S. I dont have any Snickerdoodles for him. I don't do sweets for my home. I give them all away. Would an apple pie do? Although I do have a two pie, pie maker. I will let him loose in the kitchen.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Kylie may I ask how long you have been married to Steve? You sound like a newlywed. If you are not, you seem to have found the secret to having a loving marriage. It is nice hearing about how the two of you do so much together.


+1


----------



## Merlot

My husband is drinking, nothing new but trying to "reconnect with me" I am unemotional at this point but he managed to get a few remember whens out of me.  We almost had a good time, out in the driveway, in his truck, talking and listening to a song or two.  His reasoning was a song that stated something along the lines of Thank you for loving me blah blah "I can't say what I want to say to you but he says it all."


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> I am sitting here so upset with myself. I can't seem to get my sleep pattern under control. I woke up around nine this morning. Obviously it wasn't enough sleep. I called my daughter and talked to her for a while, did some little chores, and then promptly fell back to sleep. That was that dang thee o'clock wall. I woke up at nine p.m. tonight. I feel like I lost the whole day. the fact that I only had one cup of coffee yesterday may have something to do with it. I usually can go through a whole pot. And I still haven't had a cup yet. Have to make a fresh pot. I did manage to get my pill down before I fell back to sleep. Now I have to take my nighttime ones. If I don't fall back to sleep and before I can get a cup of coffee into me.
> 
> I am also *really upset* with my SIL. He caught a cold and promptly shared it with my daughter. This is the week she takes her chemo meds. He should know better. I don't care if he went to sleep at some homeless shelter. He knows her immune system is at its lowest when she is on the chemo. And sure enough she caught his cold. The good side (if there if one) is that today is her last day for the chemo for this month. Grrrr!.


 
I'm sorry Addie


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> You sound so happy now that you have your Steve back. I am so happy for you.



Thank you Chopper...I am really much happy I must say, it is great to have him home where I can look after him


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Kylie may I ask how long you have been married to Steve? You sound like a newlywed. If you are not, you seem to have found the secret to having a loving marriage. It is nice hearing about how the two of you do so much together.


 
It would be hard not to love Kylie, she is the most loveable person ever!  So sweet


----------



## simonbaker

I just got off the elliptical machine in the garage, little bit cold out there. Feeling better now but I am usually ready for bed about this time  but I am feeling wide awake now.


----------



## taxlady

Merlot said:


> My husband is drinking, nothing new but trying to "reconnect with me" I am unemotional at this point but he managed to get a few remember whens out of me.  We almost had a good time, out in the driveway, in his truck, talking and listening to a song or two.  His reasoning was a song that stated something along the lines of Thank you for loving me blah blah "I can't say what I want to say to you but he says it all."


(((Hugs)))


----------



## Kylie1969

Sorry to hear of this Addie 



Addie said:


> I am sitting here so upset with myself. I can't seem to get my sleep pattern under control. I woke up around nine this morning. Obviously it wasn't enough sleep. I called my daughter and talked to her for a while, did some little chores, and then promptly fell back to sleep. That was that dang thee o'clock wall. I woke up at nine p.m. tonight. I feel like I lost the whole day. the fact that I only had one cup of coffee yesterday may have something to do with it. I usually can go through a whole pot. And I still haven't had a cup yet. Have to make a fresh pot. I did manage to get my pill down before I fell back to sleep. Now I have to take my nighttime ones. If I don't fall back to sleep and before I can get a cup of coffee into me.
> 
> I am also *really upset* with my SIL. He caught a cold and promptly shared it with my daughter. This is the week she takes her chemo meds. He should know better. I don't care if he went to sleep at some homeless shelter. He knows her immune system is at its lowest when she is on the chemo. And sure enough she caught his cold.  The good side (if there if one) is that today is her last day for the chemo for this month. Grrrr!.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie may I ask how long you have been married to Steve? You sound like a newlywed. If you are not, you seem to have found the secret to having a loving marriage. It is nice hearing about how the two of you do so much together.



Addie, next Tuesday 23rd October is our 8 year wedding anniversary 

Yes we are certainly a happy couple and love and care for each other a lot, we are very close 

Thank you for your lovely comments xx


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> My husband is drinking, nothing new but trying to "reconnect with me" I am unemotional at this point but he managed to get a few remember whens out of me. We almost had a good time, out in the driveway, in his truck, talking and listening to a song or two. His reasoning was a song that stated something along the lines of Thank you for loving me blah blah "I can't say what I want to say to you but he says it all."


 
Merlot, both my husbands were drinkers. So I can certainly relate. After a while you shut down. You go through the motions of a marriage, but not the emotions. My first marriage was 12 long years. Then he died of Alzheimers. My second lasted 14 years and he died of cancer. The alcoholism only hastened his death. Both times (and I hate to say it) I felt releif. Both husbands attended AA. But it didn't stick with either of them. Though they kept trying. I just wish folks would attack drinking like they have smoking. Have you ever heard of anyone having a cigarette and then getting behind the wheel and wiping out a whold family in a crash?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Okay, I will take him for the week. But only for you would I do this. And here's hoping that your night temperatures drop down to 10ºF.
> 
> P.S. I dont have any Snickerdoodles for him. I don't do sweets for my home. I give them all away. Would an apple pie do? Although I do have a two pie, pie maker. I will let him loose in the kitchen.



Deal, I'll tell him to pack.


----------



## babetoo

*eye lid operation in the works.*



Addie said:


> Babe, think of eyeglass frames as jewelry for your face. You deserve a nice new piece of jewelry.



i have worn glasses since i was 16 and have had a lot of pretty frames.

this dr. is an eye surgen. for some reason my spell check isn't here. 

any way, he will get approval from insurance and we will go from there. will fill in the blanks when i know more


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I just got off the elliptical machine in the garage, little bit cold out there. Feeling better now but I am usually ready for bed about this time  but I am feeling wide awake now.



SB, can you move it inside?  I have my rowing/recumbent bike machine in front of the TV upstairs, and it makes it so much easier to use, especially during Big Bang or other fave programs.

I would be freezing my butt off in our garage, and your weather is similar to ours!


----------



## Kylie1969

Merlot said:


> My husband is drinking, nothing new but trying to "reconnect with me" I am unemotional at this point but he managed to get a few remember whens out of me.  We almost had a good time, out in the driveway, in his truck, talking and listening to a song or two.  His reasoning was a song that stated something along the lines of Thank you for loving me blah blah "I can't say what I want to say to you but he says it all."



Sorry to hear of this Merlot 

I hope you are OK!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Deal, I'll tell him to pack.


 
I just want you to know I am not looking for a husband. Not even someone else's. You will get him back in a hurry as soon as the week is up.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> SB, can you move it inside? I have my rowing/recumbent bike machine in front of the TV upstairs, and it makes it so much easier to use, especially during Big Bang or other fave programs.
> 
> I would be freezing my butt off in our garage, and your weather is similar to ours!


 It's not so bad out there it's a small garage attatched to our small ranch home. It's about the only place it will fit. By wintertime it may end up in the middle of the living room though. I usually go to the gym but sometimes it just doesn't work out that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I just want you to know I am not looking for a husband. Not even someone else's. You will get him back in a hurry as soon as the week is up.



I just want three days of the bed all to myself and the bathroom! I'll be missing him by the second day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What? I was hoping someone would take him for a week...
> 
> LLBean sells petites, this one doesn't drag behind me and the sleeves are not too long. I got the Black Watch plaid, it's very nice. I just hope it's not too hot to sleep in.


 
Sometimes I have to force my daughter to think. She will see an item of clothing she wants to buy for me. Then she will ask, "Ma, what does the P stand for?" Well, it doesn't stand for wet undies.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wearing my new flannel nightgown, getting all warm and cozy...I may resurface in a week.  Just started a one week vacation from work.



Hibernating are we?    Have fun.  

Alas, I wish I could wear flannel - made myself these wonderful oversize pj's and top for my recovery time after one of my surgeries.  Put it on once and that was it - it doesn't breathe and my claustrophobia went bizerk!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Hibernating are we?  Have fun.
> 
> Alas, I wish I could wear flannel - made myself these wonderful oversize pj's and top for my recovery time after one of my surgeries. Put it on once and that was it - it doesn't breathe and my claustrophobia went bizerk!


 
That's surprising. All flannel is, is thick cotton material.


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished carving my red velvet cake layers into the shape of a horseshoe, and carved a local extreme hiking trail ("The Grouse Grind") into one side.  It is for DH's BIL's 60th birthday party tomorrow.  Other decorations will include a one hole golf course, a pup tent with a M*A*S*H like poll with the names of the different campsites they like, a pumpkin plaque with "60" piped on it (his birthday is actually October 31st but we need to celebrate when everyone is around) and three different sizes of puppy prints wandering all over to signify their dear great dane that passed away, their lab (Violet's best friend) and a little teacup furball that rules the roost when all the family dogs are together!  The horseshoe is because he shoes horses at the race track!

Now DH can't eat the cake, so I had to promise to make some of his cakes so he can take one with him.  They just came out of the oven and he keeps asking "can I test them yet?".  What about frosting?  Nope, just wants the cake and he will be happy as a lark. 

Tomorrow is filling with white chocolate raspberry mousse and frosting with chocolate cream cheese.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> That's surprising. All flannel is, is thick cotton material.



Exactly.  But it was big and loose and just made me feel smothered.  I remember I could never sleep on flannel sheets either.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here listening to the biggest thunder claps roll in. It sounds like we are going to have one heck of a storm. I am hoping that it goes through quickly. I don't mind storms, but this one sounds dangerous. The thunder is still aways off, but it sounds like it is right overhead.


----------



## Kylie1969

I hope it is not too bad a storm Addie...they can be quite scary


----------



## tinlizzie

Today is the start of the local German-American club's Oktoberfest celebration.  I'm planning to get a brat 'n kraut and hope they'll be doing the duck dance while I'm there.  I know it's silly, but watching people squat and flap their wings always brings a laugh.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Okay, I will take him for the week. But only for you would I do this. And here's hoping that your night temperatures drop down to 10ºF.
> 
> P.S. I dont have any Snickerdoodles for him. I don't do sweets for my home. I give them all away. Would an apple pie do? Although I do have a two pie, pie maker. I will let him loose in the kitchen.




hey, i thought this was a forum for swapping recipes, not husbands....


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Today is the start of the local German-American club's Oktoberfest celebration. I'm planning to get a brat 'n kraut and hope they'll be doing the duck dance while I'm there. I know it's silly, but watching people squat and flap their wings always brings a laugh.


 
Are you sayinig they quack you up?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> hey, i thought this was a forum for swapping recipes, not husbands....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> hey, i thought this was a forum for swapping recipes, not husbands....



It's not a swap...I don't want one back...  I just want a vacation

It appears I don't know how to cook oatmeal this morning...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's not a swap...I don't want one back... I just want a vacation
> 
> It appears I don't know how to cook oatmeal this morning...


 

They can have mine too 
Know anyone that's collecting husbands?


----------



## Dawgluver

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> They can have mine too
> Know anyone that's collecting husbands?



  I'll send mine along too.  No need for a replacement.

I'm mucking out the sun room and doing laundry, need to scrounge up some lunch.


----------



## Snip 13

Dawgluver said:


> I'll send mine along too. No need for a replacement.


 
 One of the Girls on DC could start a Harem with Husbands! New trend


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> Exactly.  But it was big and loose and just made me feel smothered.  I remember I could never sleep on flannel sheets either.



Sometimes I like flannel sheets.  I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."

However, flannel sheets _and_ flannel sleepwear don't mix.  There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean.  I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown.  Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight.  I practically mummified myself that time.  Haven't combined the two since.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:
			
		

> Sometimes I like flannel sheets.  I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."
> 
> However, flannel sheets and flannel sleepwear don't mix.  There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean.  I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown.  Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight.  I practically mummified myself that time.  Haven't combined the two since.



  Like sleeping with both sides of velcro!


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Sometimes I like flannel sheets. I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."
> 
> However, flannel sheets _and_ flannel sleepwear don't mix. There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean. I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown. Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight. I practically mummified myself that time. Haven't combined the two since.


 
 Oh what a mental picture this conjures up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Sometimes I like flannel sheets.  I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."
> 
> However, flannel sheets _and_ flannel sleepwear don't mix.  There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean.  I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown.  Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight.  I practically mummified myself that time.  Haven't combined the two since.



LOL!  I did the same thing.  I ended up pulling my arms inside and just turned back and forth inside the nightgown.


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> I'll send mine along too.  No need for a replacement.
> 
> I'm mucking out the sun room and doing laundry, need to scrounge up some lunch.





you girls seem entirely too quick and eager to dispose of your mates.  that makes me a bit suspicious of this deal.  do theses guys possess any special skills, or come with a warranty of some kind?  do you accept returns, cover the cost of shipping?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wasn't disposing...I just want a vacation...I absolutely want him back.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

Lovely sunny morning here today...had a great sleep and rearing to go 

We are going to the shops to get a few things this morning...also we are buying a new griddle pan...one with the non stick coating which I prefer...the one we have now is a cast iron one, it is too heavy and I am sick of all the cleaning involved


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> Are you sayinig they quack you up?


 
Well, yes, Addie.  That would be the case usually.   But today not so much.  There was a big turnout for Oktoberfest, and I did get my bratwurst & sauerkraut sandwich.  While I was eating in the picnic table tent, the folks set up a small band and began to play.  Couples got up to dance and everyone looked happy.  But my eyes began to fill with tears as I recalled my late wonderful stepdad of German heritage, who played polkas for us kids on his accordion and loved his pretzels & beer.  If I had gotten a beer (but I was driving), I would have been crying into it.  Rather than make a spectacle of myself, I just left early.  No chicken dance this time.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Sometimes I like flannel sheets.  I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."
> 
> However, flannel sheets _and_ flannel sleepwear don't mix.  There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean.  I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown.  Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight.  I practically mummified myself that time.  Haven't combined the two since.


Oh my, that sounds like the time I slept on a memory foam mattress. It was comfy, at first, but I couldn't turn over or even move a little. It was at my MIL's. She returned the mattress. She hated it.


----------



## simonbaker

I had a wonderful day with my mom today she came into town yesterday afternoon. She came down for our daughter's piano recital on Sunday. We went to the craft fair up at church, then got some shopping done & went out for lunch. Dh had to work & the daughter was at a sleepover.  Enjoying just kicking back on the couch now.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Oh my, that sounds like the time I slept on a memory foam mattress. It was comfy, at first, but I couldn't turn over or even move a little. It was at my MIL's. She returned the mattress. She hated it.


 I tried one of those memory foam mattereses once & it made me know what a fly feels like stuck on flypaper, you can't hardly turn over.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds lovely SB, always nice to spend time with your mum 

The craft fair sounds great!


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds lovely SB, always nice to spend time with your mum
> 
> The craft fair sounds great!


+1


----------



## love2"Q"

Standing at the grill cooking burgers..


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I had a wonderful day with my mom today she came into town yesterday afternoon. She came down for our daughter's piano recital on Sunday. We went to the craft fair up at church, then got some shopping done & went out for lunch. Dh had to work & the daughter was at a sleepover.  Enjoying just kicking back on the couch now.



So wonderful to hear you enjoyed your time with your mom. I miss my mom so much and it is memories of spending time with her that comfort me. Cherish those fun times.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve and I have been hitting the shops 

We bought a lot more than we thought we were going to buy 

We bought 3 new frypans, 3 different sizes, all Gabriel Gate ones, they are the most solid and best ones we have ever used!

We also bought a Jamie Oliver (Tefal) grill pan, a lovely non stick one!

Also a new Tontine Summer Quilt 

We then went to a fish shop and bought some atlantic salmon, red snapper, mullet fillets, whiting fillets, cod fillets and some prawns 

We are introducing a lot more fish into our diet!

Have not been home long, been relaxing out in the garden, in the sun having some cinnamon coffee after our retail therapy


----------



## taxlady

I'm making beef stock, using Julia Child's instructions. I roasted the bones and meat and vegis in the oven and now the house is too warm. Stock is on the stove in my new stockpot with the insert. I'm making it this late at night because I got the urge. 

I defrosted the stuff in my "for beef stock" bag. I like the new microwave's "Inverter Turbo Defrost". I tell how much the thing I want to defrost weighs, and then it figures out how long and at what power level to defrost it. It's much more along the lines of what I was hoping for with my first microwave: a way to turn rocks from the freezer into food.


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Today Steve and I have been hitting the shops
> 
> We bought a lot more than we thought we were going to buy
> 
> We bought 3 new frypans, 3 different sizes, all Gabriel Gate ones, they are the most solid and best ones we have ever used!
> 
> We also bought a Jamie Oliver (Tefal) grill pan, a lovely non stick one!
> 
> Also a new Tontine Summer Quilt
> 
> We then went to a fish shop and bought some atlantic salmon, red snapper, mullet fillets, whiting fillets, cod fillets and some prawns
> 
> We are introducing a lot more fish into our diet!
> 
> Have not been home long, been relaxing out in the garden, in the sun having some cinnamon coffee after our retail therapy




hey, i like your kind of therapy, kylie! i must do some of that myself sometime soon.  and yes, i agree--we definitely need more fish in our lives!  well, leastways most of us do.


----------



## Snip 13

Just thinking about how proud I am of my daughter. She got her report card for this term. Straight A's again!! She's such a star


----------



## PrincessFiona60

About to get ready for my own spot of retail therapy...since the football came on the tv...it's piddly shopping so Shrek should be happy to stay home.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing before we go to our daughter's piano recital, enjoying having grandma here.


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Just thinking about how proud I am of my daughter. She got her report card for this term. Straight A's again!! She's such a star


Tell her we are proud of her too.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Tell her we are proud of her too.


 +1


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Just thinking about how proud I am of my daughter. She got her report card for this term. Straight A's again!! She's such a star




naturally, your little girl is smart, and the brightest star in your heavens, snippers!  just look at who she's got for a momma!


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking coffee and trying to get up enough energy to go buy some potatoes for tonight's supper.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished wandering around the front trying to take pictures of our new family member, Bella.  It was a lot like trying to eat Jell-O with a fork.

She was a squirmey wormey and all she wanted to do was to play and lick my hands/fingers.

I might have gotten one or two passable photos.  I'll be able to tell better once I've downloaded them to the computer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dinking around, the plan is to go out and rip up the frost-killed dead plants when it warms up a bit more.  Also need to empty and put the little pond to bed for the winter.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Dinking around, the plan is to go out and rip up the frost-killed dead plants when it warms up a bit more.  Also need to empty and put the little pond to bed for the winter.


No frost killed plants here yet. What's up with that? But, I will soon have to cut back my day lilies and cone flowers (I think that's what I'm supposed to do.)

And then my not so favourite getting ready for winter. Gotta tip the patio table on its side and arrange the chairs and then cover everything with a large, blue tarp. Not a one woman project.

I'm about to start making that slow roasted leg of lamb. I got the 'taters.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> No frost killed plants here yet. What's up with that? But, I will soon have to cut back my day lilies and cone flowers (I think that's what I'm supposed to do.)
> 
> And then my not so favourite getting ready for winter. Gotta tip the patio table on its side and arrange the chairs and then cover everything with a large, blue tarp. Not a one woman project.
> 
> I'm about to start making that slow roasted leg of lamb. I got the 'taters.



I'm surprised, no frost for you yet, TL?  I did find some bonus green tomatoes and peppers on the dead vines.  The bonus cukes were done for.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> naturally, your little girl is smart, and the brightest star in your heavens, snippers! just look at who she's got for a momma!


 
Thank you V  You're such a sweetie pie.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Lovely sunny morning here and I have had a superb sleep, Steve is feeling a lot better and all is good! 

Hope you are all having a nice day/night


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Just thinking about how proud I am of my daughter. She got her report card for this term. Straight A's again!! She's such a star



That is wonderful news Snip, well done to your daughter 

How old is she?


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> hey, i like your kind of therapy, kylie! i must do some of that myself sometime soon.  and yes, i agree--we definitely need more fish in our lives!  well, leastways most of us do.



Thanks V....it is a costly one, but gee it felt good


----------



## taxlady

I am making lamb stock for the gravy for tonight's supper. I'm working on income tax returns for a client, and waiting for Stirling to get back from having an MRI.

He had a CT scan of his head a couple of weeks ago for scalp numbness. The technician saw a small spot (not related to the numbness) that can't be properly analyzed from a CT scan, so suggested an MRI. The doctor said she usually follows the technicians' suggestions, so she gave him the referral. She said it's most likely just some small, benign mass.

Of course I'm worried. We won't know anything for at least a few days.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> I am making lamb stock for the gravy for tonight's supper. I'm working on income tax returns for a client, and waiting for Stirling to get back from having an MRI.
> 
> He had a CT scan of his head a couple of weeks ago for scalp numbness. The technician saw a small spot (not related to the numbness) that can't be properly analyzed from a CT scan, so suggested an MRI. The doctor said she usually follows the technicians' suggestions, so she gave him the referral. She said it's most likely just some small, benign mass.
> 
> Of course I'm worried. We won't know anything for at least a few days.


 
Chin up, TL.  We'll be thinking of you.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Chin up, TL.  We'll be thinking of you.


Thanks TL. (I just noticed that "TL". )


----------



## Katie H

At the moment I'm looking at the dining room table which is piled high with Christmas gifts and baby gifts.

Very soon Glenn and I will be traveling south (Georgia) to see two of my children and their families.  One just had a new baby, hence the baby gifts.  And we'll be taking everyone's Christmas, too.

I'm going to have my right knee replaced in about 3 weeks and know I won't be in any mood/shape to wrestle with wrapping and shipping boxes for Christmas.

As it turns out, some of the gifts are ungainly and heavy so delivering them ourselves ensures that they'll arrive safely and waaaay less expensively.

I did a similar thing after Buck died and it worked out quite well.  All the packages will be hidden in black trash bags and we won't let the children be around when we stash them in their parents' homes.

Of course, Grandma and Grandpa have loads of fun, Halloween goodies for everyone.  No candy, but lots and lots of light-up gadgets and scary things.

My next "what am I doing" will be to wrap all the gifts and have them ready to load in the car.  That's this afternoon's task.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Sometimes I like flannel sheets.  I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."
> 
> However, flannel sheets _and_ flannel sleepwear don't mix.  There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean.  I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown.  Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight.  I practically mummified myself that time.  Haven't combined the two since.



Without giving TMI, my fibromyalgia makes sleeping with any type of friction an impossibility.  Maybe that is why I am not good with either Flannel pj's or flannel sheets.  Having anything loose, wrinkled or heavy on or under my body makes comfortable sleep impossible.  But I couldn't even wear my nice big flannel pj's around the house.  Just not my thing I guess!


----------



## taxlady

Katie, you are so darned organized. I'm envious. Sounds like you have a lot to do.


----------



## Snip 13

Katie H said:


> Sometimes I like flannel sheets. I just have to be in the mood for a certain type of "snuggle."
> 
> However, flannel sheets _and_ flannel sleepwear don't mix. There is no possibility for "slippage," if you understand what I mean. I went to bed, on flannel sheets, one time wearing a flannel nightgown. Couldn't turn over well for love nor money and wound up winding myself up tight. I practically mummified myself that time. Haven't combined the two since.


 

 This made me laugh more than the Funny forum!
How to trap your wife... buy her flannel sheets and a matching nighty!


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Katie, you are so darned organized. I'm envious. Sounds like you have a lot to do.



Thanks, TL.  Buck always said I was the most organized person he'd ever known.

My organization came out of necessity more than anything else.  When you raise 8 children, you don't have a prayer of surviving if organization isn't part of the program.

As for the Christmas gifts, for a time we had two sons in the military stationed overseas and in order for them to receive "Santa" by December 25, everything had to be mailed waaaaaay early.  I got in the habit of doing that and never quit.  It makes for a more relaxing holiday season.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is our 8 year wedding anniversary 

We are so happy that we get to spend the whole day together too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Anniversary, Kylie and Steve!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Happy Anniversary, Kylie and Steve!



+1!!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## taxlady

Happy anniversary Kylie 

Are you doing anything special, other than spending the whole day together?


----------



## LPBeier

Happy Anniversary, Kylie and Steve!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Happy Anniversary, Kylie and Steve!



+1


----------



## Somebunny

Wishing Kylie and Steve Happy Anniversary! ;-)


----------



## vitauta

kylie, happy anniversary on your 8th!  is your steve a romantic kinda guy?  it sounds like the two of you really enjoy each other's company--and that's so nice to see in a marriage today.


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> Today is our 8 year wedding anniversary
> 
> We are so happy that we get to spend the whole day together too




Another October anniversary.  Our anniversary is Halloween.

Keep on keepin' on and you'll be toasting #50 before you know it.  Have fun and love each other every day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so very much everyone xxx

Katie, not long now till your anniversary, how many years will it be?

Vit, yes he is a romantic sort of guy I guess you could say 

We always go out for a lovely dinner on our anniversaries but this year we cant sadly as it has only been a week since Steve had his surgery so he is still watching what he is eating.

We thought it best not to go to a restaurant as the meals would be too creamy or contain too much fat one way or another...so we are going to wait a few weeks and then go out for a nice meal 

It is nice to be able to relax at home together today though


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I am making lamb stock for the gravy for tonight's supper. I'm working on income tax returns for a client, and waiting for Stirling to get back from having an MRI.
> 
> He had a CT scan of his head a couple of weeks ago for scalp numbness. The technician saw a small spot (not related to the numbness) that can't be properly analyzed from a CT scan, so suggested an MRI. The doctor said she usually follows the technicians' suggestions, so she gave him the referral. She said it's most likely just some small, benign mass.
> 
> Of course I'm worried. We won't know anything for at least a few days.


 I will pray that everything turns out good in your tests.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Today is our 8 year wedding anniversary
> 
> We are so happy that we get to spend the whole day together too


 Happy Anniversary Kylie & Steve!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much SB


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you so very much everyone xxx
> 
> *Katie, not long now till your anniversary, how many years will it be?*
> 
> Vit, yes he is a romantic sort of guy I guess you could say
> 
> We always go out for a lovely dinner on our anniversaries but this year we cant sadly as it has only been a week since Steve had his surgery so he is still watching what he is eating.
> 
> We thought it best not to go to a restaurant as the meals would be too creamy or contain too much fat one way or another...so we are going to wait a few weeks and then go out for a nice meal
> 
> It is nice to be able to relax at home together today though



It will be 3 years for us.  I was a widow before Glenn and I got married.

Before that, I was married to Buck, also a DC member, for 32 years before he died suddenly in 2008.  He was awesome and so is Glenn, so I've been a lucky lady twice in a row.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> It will be 3 years for us.  I was a widow before Glenn and I got married.
> 
> Before that, I was married to Buck, also a DC member, for 32 years before he died suddenly in 2008.  He was awesome and so is Glenn, so I've been a lucky lady twice in a row.


Not just luck. Statistically, someone with a happy marriage who gets widowed (male or female) is very likely to remarry and remarry into a happy marriage.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Not just luck. Statistically, someone with a happy marriage who gets widowed (male or female) is very likely to remarry and remarry into a happy marriage.



I like your statistics taxlady.  However it turned out, I have been blessed beyond measure...twice!  I hope I have 32 years with Glenn.  We only have 29 more years to go.

We'll definitely be old farts by then, but we already have matching rocking chairs.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is wonderful Katie 

You sound as happy with your Glenn as I am with my Steve


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> That is wonderful Katie
> 
> You sound as happy with your Glenn as I am with my Steve



Couldn't be happier!!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Somebunny said:


> Wishing Kylie and Steve Happy Anniversary! ;-)


 
+1 and a big hug!


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> It will be 3 years for us. I was a widow before Glenn and I got married.
> 
> Before that, I was married to Buck, also a DC member, for 32 years before he died suddenly in 2008. He was awesome and so is Glenn, so I've been a lucky lady twice in a row.


 That you are Katie, one lucky lady. I'm so happy for the two of you. May you have many more happy years together. I know how special the years can be. hugs to both of you.
Enjoy that special day.
cj


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm making beef stock, using Julia Child's instructions. I roasted the bones and meat and vegis in the oven and now the house is too warm. Stock is on the stove in my new stockpot with the insert. I'm making it this late at night because I got the urge.
> 
> I defrosted the stuff in my "for beef stock" bag. I like the new microwave's "Inverter Turbo Defrost". I tell how much the thing I want to defrost weighs, and then it figures out how long and at what power level to defrost it. It's much more along the lines of what I was hoping for with my first microwave: a way to turn rocks from the freezer into food.


 
My daughtere bought me a new zapper a couple of years ago. It has all those nice little extras. The problem is that I still can't figure out how to use them. And the booklet is of no help. I use it mostly for heating up. I have made popcorn in it. All I have to do for that is press the popcorn one.


----------



## Addie

Good afternoon everyone. Last night Son #3 and i exchanged some long emails. I found a picture of a panoramic view of the Boston skyline at night. My daughter saw it years ago and never saw it again. She had fallen in love with it. So I sent it to my son and asked him if he could print it out on legal paper and then send it to me. I wanted to take it to Kinko or Copycat to have it enlarged, mounted and framed as a present for my daughter. Her wedding anniversary is this month. My son said he would take care of it for me. 

Then we got into a long conversation of how I was handling my daughter's health problems. We both came to the conclusion that I cannot do this alone. So I am going to speak to my social worker at Winthrop and see where I can go from here. Some days I am good and then there are days when just wiping down a counter is too much effort. That is so not me. I don't get depressed. I get angry and fight back. Only this time there is nothing to fight back at. It is not like I can go scream at the doctors to fix this problem right now!!! My child is sick and I can't help her. I can't even give her an aspirin. She is 5'8" tall and I am only 4'8" tall. I no longer can hold her on my lap and tell her she will be all right. So I have to get some help in dealing with all of this. 

This is one of the problems of the elderly when they live alone. I so understand what babetoo is going through. But I will come out of this. My biggest problem and help is that I have too much medical knowledge. 

I received some news Saturday night from my girlfriend in Atlanta. Her ex husband was diagnosed last year with a type of cancer that that the survival rate is even less than that of my daughter's cancer. He came up to Boston, they made up the recipe for his chemo and sent him back to Atlanta for his doctors there to administer it. Then in August he came back up here for his radiation treatment. He was half way through it, when he hit a couple of hiccups. He had to have three emergency surgeries. So once he recovered from all of that, they took another look at his tumor. When he came up in August it was the size of a golf ball. They took another look after the surgeries and it is now the size of a small pea. In the words of his doctors, "Let's kill this baby once and for all." They started the radiation from the beginning. He has beaten all the odds. I wouldn't have given you two cents for his survival. So if he can beat his cancer that has less survival rate than my daughter, there is hope. They both oddly enough have the same team of doctors at Massachusetts General Hospital.


----------



## Snip 13

My thoughts and prayers are with you Addie. Nothing worse than the feeling of not being able to help your child.
I almost lost my son 3 years ago when he got a bad hernia in his groin. They did the surgery just in time. Thank God he is ok now but it was the worst thing I've ever been through. There is always hope. Just be strong and believe she'll be ok.


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> +1 and a big hug!



Thank you Snip xx


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie, I am thinking of you xxx


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> That is wonderful Katie
> 
> You sound as happy with your Glenn as I am with my Steve



I am so glad you both have such happy marriages.  Katie, I remember Buck so well and your relationship with him so when you got so "giddy" about this new man in your life I was both happy and wary... Will he treat her okay?  Will she find the happiness she had and deserves again?  As you talked about Glenn I knew everything was better than okay! 

TB (my new name for my DH because he doesn't want his name public and I have been LP all my life and he is a TB by name and as in Teddy Bear ) is my "reward" after a very wrong marriage.  TB and I were friends, boss/bookkeeper and eventual business partners for 10 years (to the day) before we got married.  We have had some really tough times through our 11 years of marriage but we have and continue to learn and grow from our mistakes.  This one's a keeper!


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Addie, I am thinking of you xxx



+1

It isn't just Mothers and their children.  I sat by so many days during the last three years helpless as my Dad dealt with pain, delusions, loss of abilities, etc.  It sure isn't easy.  Addie, I hold the most respect for you (and babetoo) for fighting through.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Good afternoon everyone. Last night Son #3 and i exchanged some long emails. I found a picture of a panoramic view of the Boston skyline at night. My daughter saw it years ago and never saw it again. She had fallen in love with it. So I sent it to my son and asked him if he could print it out on legal paper and then send it to me. I wanted to take it to Kinko or Copycat to have it enlarged, mounted and framed as a present for my daughter. Her wedding anniversary is this month. My son said he would take care of it for me.
> 
> Then we got into a long conversation of how I was handling my daughter's health problems. We both came to the conclusion that I cannot do this alone. So I am going to speak to my social worker at Winthrop and see where I can go from here. Some days I am good and then there are days when just wiping down a counter is too much effort. That is so not me. I don't get depressed. I get angry and fight back. Only this time there is nothing to fight back at. It is not like I can go scream at the doctors to fix this problem right now!!! My child is sick and I can't help her. I can't even give her an aspirin. She is 5'8" tall and I am only 4'8" tall. I no longer can hold her on my lap and tell her she will be all right. So I have to get some help in dealing with all of this.
> 
> This is one of the problems of the elderly when they live alone. I so understand what babetoo is going through. But I will come out of this. My biggest problem and help is that I have too much medical knowledge.
> 
> I received some news Saturday night from my girlfriend in Atlanta. Her ex husband was diagnosed last year with a type of cancer that that the survival rate is even less than that of my daughter's cancer. He came up to Boston, they made up the recipe for his chemo and sent him back to Atlanta for his doctors there to administer it. Then in August he came back up here for his radiation treatment. He was half way through it, when he hit a couple of hiccups. He had to have three emergency surgeries. So once he recovered from all of that, they took another look at his tumor. When he came up in August it was the size of a golf ball. They took another look after the surgeries and it is now the size of a small pea. In the words of his doctors, "Let's kill this baby once and for all." They started the radiation from the beginning. He has beaten all the odds. I wouldn't have given you two cents for his survival. So if he can beat his cancer that has less survival rate than my daughter, there is hope. They both oddly enough have the same team of doctors at Massachusetts General Hospital.


 I bet that picture willbe a nice suprise for your daughter & she will really appreciate it. You sound like the best mom ever.

Keep the faith addie!  Keep thinking positive that will help keep her up as well.  I will be keeping you in my prayers. Take care.


----------



## Addie

Thank you to all of you.  I have an appointment in Winthrop Thursday morning and I am going to set up some meetings with my social worker. I know I can't handle this all alone. This is one time when I don't have all the answers. Then in the afternoon I have an appointment for my pre op workup for my eye surgery. I need to be concentrating on that. This has been going on since March.


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> Thank you to all of you.  I have an appointment in Winthrop Thursday morning and I am going to set up some meetings with my social worker. I know I can't handle this all alone. This is one time when I don't have all the answers. Then in the afternoon I have an appointment for my pre op workup for my eye surgery. I need to be concentrating on that. This has been going on since March.


Best of luck and good thoughts going your way.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Thank you to all of you. I have an appointment in Winthrop Thursday morning and I am going to set up some meetings with my social worker. I know I can't handle this all alone. This is one time when I don't have all the answers. Then in the afternoon I have an appointment for my pre op workup for my eye surgery. I need to be concentrating on that. This has been going on since March.


 
Thinking of you! Loads of love and hugs xoxo


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> Best of luck and good thoughts going your way.


+1


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2 Glad you are finding some help to get you through everything.


----------



## taxlady

Had the car washed today. They got rid of all the leaves too. 

Now I'm going to buy some baguette and onions for tonight's supper and potatoes for tomorrow's supper. Really went through that last bag of potatoes quickly


----------



## Kylie1969

My thoughts are with you Addie!

Good morning/evening guys 

The weather has changed and we have a lovely cool day today YAY!!

Have just got up, had a nice hot shower and ready to go grocery shopping soon.

Then we will be planting our little seedlings..it is raining at the moment, but that is fine...planting with some showers never hurt anyone


----------



## justplainbill

Getting ready to dry some home cured bacon.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Getting ready to dry some home cured bacon.


I want to hear all about the home cured bacon. Do you have any photos?


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> +2 Glad you are finding some help to get you through everything.



+3.  Hang in there, Addie!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> +3. Hang in there, Addie!


 +4 Addie, Keeping you in positive thoughts & prayers.


----------



## LPBeier

+5 Addie, we love you and are hear for you.


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> I want to hear all about the home cured bacon. Do you have any photos?


It's a w.i.p. that started when my wife bought me a small piece (1 kg) of pork belly for my birthday.  The dry rub consisted of 5 Tbsp. Morton's smoke flavored sugar cure + 3 Tbsp. brown sugar.  Because this sugar cure contains sodium nitrate but no sodium nitrite, the curing process takes longer (7 days per inch) than one using a rub containing sodium nitrite.  Hope to be able to report back on the results in a week or two.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have had a wonderful sleep 

Today we are finally having a day at home, we have been out and about everyday this week doing one thing or another

I will catch up on some cross stitch today


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Ghostrider 2_, playing on the computer and thinking about getting dressed.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching _Ghostrider 2_, playing on the computer and thinking about getting dressed.




Word to the wise.  If you're going to sit undressed in front of your computer, you should turn off the computer camera.


----------



## babetoo

same stuff, different day. half done chores abound. i take the day off way to often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Word to the wise.  If you're going to sit undressed in front of your computer, you should turn off the computer camera.



I do wear night clothes...  Something I can answer the door in if I have to.


----------



## Kylie1969

We ended up going out after all LOL!

We have bought another tablet, this time instead of an Apple iPad we bought an Android Nexus 7 

It is so cool...a bit smaller than the iPad which I like and we got it at a good price, $269.00


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing with some akvavit after a day that just wouldn't go right. I had a deadline for a client that should have been no sweat. I got a visual migraine, the printer jammed and fought with me, I drove right past the clients apartment building - I didn't recognize it in the dark,...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Visiting with Sprout while she does her laundry.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just had our lawn mower guy around edging and mowing the lawns....they look lovely now


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done taking the sheets down off the wash lines. Oh my goodness they smell so fresh. The temps were only in the 40's but the sun was out and there was a nice breeze.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide what to do today...laundry, de-clutter the kitchen or go through dresser drawers and fill a bag for Goodwill.


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting for the doctor's office to call with results from my blood test.  

I spent a wonderful hour, thanks to the song title game, checking out YouTube videos and Wikipedia notes on bands of my youth - Steely Dan, Eagles, etc.  It is great that my pain and depression are under control enough that I can enjoy simple pleasures like this.  Music has always been a big part of my life! 

Now it is time to start lunch (our dinner) before TB gets ready for work.  It is his last day at a care home, a job he has had for four years.  He has been driving bus for almost 2 years but stayed on one day a week at the care home to help them out and because he loves the 4 residents there.  But it is taking a toll on him and they finally have more help so it is time to say goodbye.  We have promised to visit and go to their special events when we can.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> same stuff, different day. half done chores abound. i take the day off way to often.


 
Hang in there babe. I have been going through a lot of stuff lately and came to realize I need help. I can't handle life on my own anymore. Yesterday I received some good news and realized that just having one problem solved had made my day. I now know I can come out of this depression slowly. We all are hanging in there with you. It is good to hear from you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do wear night clothes... Something I can answer the door in if I have to.


 
I have some oversized T shirts that come down to my mid thigh. I often wear these around the house. Even answer the door. My prescription delivery guy isn't even shocked anymore. When he sees me completely dressed he will ask if I am going out and then give me a weather report.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to decide what to do today...laundry, de-clutter the kitchen or go through dresser drawers and fill a bag for Goodwill.


 
Do a good deed and go through the drawers and get your drawers in order. Multi task.


----------



## Dawgluver

Took a half day off.  Cleaned off the dining room table that was piled with DH's tennis stuff and various and sundry other items that need to be elsewhere, and not be the first thing a visitor sees when we open the front door.


----------



## LPBeier

Got the call from the doctor - am officially off the aspirin and will stay on the blood thinner unless things change.  Happy to have something sorted out!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Got the call from the doctor - am officially off the aspirin and will stay on the blood thinner unless things change.  Happy to have something sorted out!


Yay! 

I hope that does the trick.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Yay!
> 
> I hope that does the trick.



+1!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Took a half day off. Cleaned off the dining room table that was piled with DH's tennis stuff and various and sundry other items that need to be elsewhere, and not be the first thing a visitor sees when we open the front door.


 
Why do dining room tables catch all the crap of life?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Got the call from the doctor - am officially off the aspirin and will stay on the blood thinner unless things change.  Happy to have something sorted out!




Yea!!!


----------



## Addie

I woke up this morning in a good mood. Slept 12 hours straight. Was so exhausted after yesterday. Started to putter around the apartment taking care of small chores. Then out of the blue, a migraine headache. Just yesterday I told the doctor migrainis were no longer a problem. I spoke too soon. I knew instantly it was from dehydration. So I got my meds together and downed them with a bottle of water. About an hour later the heaving started. Only this time, last night's supper of a roast beef sandwich that my son brought me, left me. Then bout two. A real beaut! By the time bout three started, I was getting concerned. I have never gone beyond bout two. So I decided to take my vertigo pills. One sort of worked. Took a second one an hour later. That one made me sleepy. Slept for 2.5 hours. I am feeling a little shaky, but fine otherwise. 

In a little while I am going to cook up a mess of fried onions and liver. Anyone care to join me? I need to build up my system for the surgery. Will be drinking plenty of water so they won't have a difficult time find an vein.


----------



## simonbaker

Trying to figure out what to make for supper, probably hamburgers.................Liver & onions not a favorite here.

You take care addie. I hope you are feeling better very soon.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I woke up this morning in a good mood. Slept 12 hours straight. Was so exhausted after yesterday. Started to putter around the apartment taking care of small chores. Then out of the blue, a migraine headache. Just yesterday I told the doctor migrainis were no longer a problem. I spoke too soon. I knew instantly it was from dehydration. So I got my meds together and downed them with a bottle of water. About an hour later the heaving started. Only this time, last night's supper of a roast beef sandwich that my son brought me, left me. Then bout two. A real beaut! By the time bout three started, I was getting concerned. I have never gone beyond bout two. So I decided to take my vertigo pills. One sort of worked. Took a second one an hour later. That one made me sleepy. Slept for 2.5 hours. I am feeling a little shaky, but fine otherwise.
> 
> In a little while I am going to cook up a mess of fried onions and liver. Anyone care to join me? I need to build up my system for the surgery. Will be drinking plenty of water so they won't have a difficult time find an vein.



As a child, when our mother made liver and onions we were not allowed to leave the table until we ate it all, so I used to put it into my mashed potatoes to get it down.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> As a child, when our mother made liver and onions we were not allowed to leave the table until we ate it all, so I used to put it into my mashed potatoes to get it down.


 
I have never been one to force a child to eat everything on their plate. My rule was you had to eat half. My youngest daughter hated peas with a passion. So I gave her two. One on her plate where she could see it and the other in mashed potatoes. She still managed to find the hidden one.


----------



## taxlady

My mum never forced us to eat anything. But, you had to taste it. She was creative with consequences of not eating something. Since my sister and I were big time meat eaters and less so about veg, if we said we were full, we had to leave some of everything or no dessert.

Once, we wouldn't finish our oatmeal. She said fine, I'll fry it up for lunch - and she did. We always finished our oatmeal after that. I don't know why we didn't want to finish it. We liked oatmeal.

My mum said she would never try to force a child to eat. The kid can just keep his/her mouth shut. That just teaches the kid that they can have power over the adult.


----------



## taxlady

I'm scanning medical receipts and filling in insurance claim form. I should have done this a while ago. Looks like I will have to fill in two forms. At least I downloaded the form as a PDF and I can just type the info into the form.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are just heading to the loungeroom now to watch some Masterchef and The Walking Dead


----------



## taxlady

I'm killing a little bit of time here. In a few minutes I will out the door to go to a Danish Club Executive meeting. We are just deciding on the soup, salad, and dessert for the upcoming Morten's Goose supper. We're having it at a new (to us)  place that will cater most of the food that isn't the goose or brown potatoes.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting for pain pill #2 to kick in. If you remember I made a New Years resolutionj to stop being so stubborn. And this is part of it. I have made great strides in giving up being stubborn. But I am still  trying to work my way through the pain in my leg. It just doesn't work. And there is no need for me to. I receive enough pain medication that I should never worry about pain again. I am supposed to take two Vicodin three times a day for pain. I was going all day on one. A 10 day supply was lasting me as long as 25 days sometimes. So now I take one as soon as I get up in the morning. I have taken the second one as the one just didn't quite kill the  pain and I was still limping around the apartment. I should feel fine in about 30 minutes. Then I can get up and do some stuff around the apartment. I need to wash the silver in the sink. I have run out of clean forks. Once I get the pain to be gone in the morning, I am fine for the rest of the day.


----------



## Snip 13

Going to watch Vampire diaries in a few minutes. I think I'm addicted! We download it off the net but since season 4 is only showing on telly now, we have to wait like everyone else 
I love vampire movies and shows but True Blood and Vampire Diaries are my favourites so far.
After that we'll watch a few episodes of Perception.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished a great breakfast. Still sitting in my p.j's in the recliner, plans to go to the pool today.


----------



## Snip 13

So much for watching my shows now, Hubby and Son are watching some Star Trek or Star Wars Sci Fi nonsense!
Yay for DC! I get to bug all of you for a while ;p


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson who has been living in Paris for two years is home for a 2 week visit. I love how he can speak French now. My mothers grandparents came from France, so I told him that maybe helping him with the language. (-:


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson who has been living in Paris for two years is home for a 2 week visit. I love how he can speak French now. My mothers grandparents came from France, so I told him that maybe helping him with the language. (-:



JoAnn, that is lovely for you, bet you are so enjoying having him home for awhile  That is great that he can speak fluent French


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning Steve and I are heading down to some markets for a look around 

We will then be going to one of our fave pizzeria's on the way back for lunch...we will be having the Lamb Yiros pizza...it is to die for 

Also dropping into the Cheesecake Shop to select and pre order mums birthday cake 

What a glorious spring day to do all this in too


----------



## pacanis

I am watching the Rocky marathon MGMHD is broadcasting.
We are up to Rocky III.
I may just call it a wrap after this one, but since I know them all, it is good TV fare while cooking. I can see me making it into IV or V...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had sudden ick take me over and laid down for a nap, still feeling peak-ed...I think I'll go back to bed.  At least I don't have to worry about calling in sick...


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Feel better soon, PF!

Laundry seems to have filled most of my day today.  Went for a walk with the dog, had to turn back as I was freezing.  Layered up and then went for the full walk.

Where did Saturday go?


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Feel better soon, PF!



+1


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had sudden ick take me over and laid down for a nap, still feeling peak-ed...I think I'll go back to bed.  At least I don't have to worry about calling in sick...





LPBeier said:


> +1


+2


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +2


 +3 Hope you feel better soon PF!!


----------



## taxlady

Happily considering how to make my Margaritas even better. The ones I make are better than any others I have tasted, but I wouldn't mind taking it up a notch. Why yes, we have been sampling Margaritas and yes, I am a bit in the zone.  I hope to have some friends over for supper next Saturday and we will be doing some taste testing.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had sudden ick take me over and laid down for a nap, still feeling peak-ed...I think I'll go back to bed. At least I don't have to worry about calling in sick...


 Can I join you PF? Fell last night after stepping in a garbage pail for papers and things. My arm I broke got the worst in the shoulder  and hurts like the dickens right now. I'm so glad my sis came to spend the weekend she has been a life savor. Boy I do hurt  yeesh.
ma


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Can I join you PF? Fell last night after stepping in a garbage pail for papers and things. My arm I broke got the worst in the shoulder  and hurts like the dickens right now. I'm so glad my sis came to spend the weekend she has been a life savor. Boy I do hurt  yeesh.
> ma


Oh no! Have you got any pain meds? I'm sorry to hear that you are hurting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Can I join you PF? Fell last night after stepping in a garbage pail for papers and things. My arm I broke got the worst in the shoulder  and hurts like the dickens right now. I'm so glad my sis came to spend the weekend she has been a life savor. Boy I do hurt  yeesh.
> ma



You have to be more careful, can't have you breaking anything again!  A pain pill and get some rest!  Hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Can I join you PF? Fell last night after stepping in a garbage pail for papers and things. My arm I broke got the worst in the shoulder  and hurts like the dickens right now. I'm so glad my sis came to spend the weekend she has been a life savor. Boy I do hurt  yeesh.
> ma



Eeks!  Ma, hope you feel better soon!  Gentle hugs!


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> Oh no! Have you got any pain meds? I'm sorry to hear that you are hurting.


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> You have to be more careful, can't have you breaking anything again! A pain pill and get some rest! Hugs!


 Yes I have some pain meds and am waiting for one to kick in right now this is the pits. And as to rest My sis is seeing to that she is even fixing dinner and has fixed my back porch DH destroyed when I ws in the hospital. I can't believe I was so ill that was nasty I guess I just can't remember much tho and I guess that's good. Thanks for caring guys you make me feel great and loved.
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had a fabulous day!

First we drove down to the beach and walked along the jetty, bought a cone of hot chips and walked along the beach as well 

Then we walked all up the main street of this beach suburb and looked through some shops, lovely little shops they have there!

We then drove to some markets nearby and had a good look around there 

Then headed off to our fave pizzeria and had a lovely gourmet pizza for lunch and a nice big iced coffee YUM!!

Then looked around the shops near the pizzeria and bought my mum some birthday presents and some bits and pieces for ourselves and then home

It has been so lovely out in the sunshine, walking around, driving, looking through markets and smelling the fresh ocean air...fabulous day, we really enjoyed it


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds wonderful, Kylie!

I am trying to get ready for bed, but now with word of the earthquake and tsunami warnings I am concerned about friends and family.  I am sure they are all right, and it will probably not be until morning that I can contact them, but the worry is still there.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We have had a fabulous day!
> 
> First we drove down to the beach and walked along the jetty, bought a cone of hot chips and walked along the beach as well
> 
> Then we walked all up the main street of this beach suburb and looked through some shops, lovely little shops they have there!
> 
> We then drove to some markets nearby and had a good look around there
> 
> Then headed off to our fave pizzeria and had a lovely gourmet pizza for lunch and a nice big iced coffee YUM!!
> 
> Then looked around the shops near the pizzeria and bought my mum some birthday presents and some bits and pieces for ourselves and then home
> 
> It has been so lovely out in the sunshine, walking around, driving, looking through markets and smelling the fresh ocean air...fabulous day, we really enjoyed it


 
Kylie, it sounds like you gave hubby some excellent care and loving. He is recovering just fine.


----------



## Hoot

almost 6 AM....Drinkin' coffee, listenin' to it rain. readin' some of the posts here. Wish I had had time to take more pics at the rendezvous. Shucks, we didn't even dig a firepit. One day and night at a rendezvous just ain't enough time, although I reckon it's better than no rendezvous at all.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Sounds wonderful, Kylie!
> 
> I am trying to get ready for bed, but now with word of the earthquake and tsunami warnings I am concerned about friends and family.  I am sure they are all right, and it will probably not be until morning that I can contact them, but the worry is still there.


That must have been worrying, though I Googled and found there were no tsunamis. Wow, that was an impressive quake - 7.1 or 7.7, depending on who you read. You must have felt it. Was it scary?

Are you going to fill in the info about feeling it? Earthquake Report (2012-10-27)


----------



## LPBeier

TL, I didn't even KNOW about it until Barbara and another friend asked my on Facebook if I felt it?  We are way inland and south of the epicenter so were safe.  I was able to find out that all family and friends even remotely in the area were all fine and only one friend in Tofino was temporarily evacuated!  

I remember a quake about 10 years ago where I really felt it, but as I said this one I didn't even realize happened until hours later.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve has gone back to work...I miss him already!

He has 2 weeks off to recover from his operation and I have really enjoyed the time off with him 

Today I have ironing to do, a few things to get at the supermarket and then relaxation for the rest of the day...probably have to put the air conditioner on for the first time since last Spring


----------



## tinlizzie

Hoot said:


> almost 6 AM....Drinkin' coffee, listenin' to it rain. readin' some of the posts here. Wish I had had time to take more pics at the rendezvous. Shucks, we didn't even dig a firepit. One day and night at a rendezvous just ain't enough time, although I reckon it's better than no rendezvous at all.


 
Hoot, a few years back when we still lived in the Midwest we spent an interesting and fun day at the Fort de Chartres Rendezvous in Prairie du Rocher, IL.  All authentic dress, with fur trappers & campfires, marching Redcoats, exhibits of weaving, hide tanning, rifle shooting contests, food "of the period" which was 1740-1840.  Lots of fun.  Sorry yours got tangled up in bad weather - maybe it'll be even bigger and better next year.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing after a full day; Church, Sam's club, Work, Elliptical, Class at church, Supper & finally recliner.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have done some ironing and then went to the shops

I got some more loose bottomed tart tins...this time I got some loveheart shaped ones, 10cm, they are great! They were on special for $5.00 for a pack of 4, so I got 2 packs


----------



## Addie

It is five a.m. and I am sitting here listening to the rain. I have my windows open and the heat off. I am waiting for the daylight to come. I hate the dark of night. I am thinking of doing some sewing. 

I am impatient for my eye surgery. Each day I am losing some of my sight. First the left eye and then two weeks later the right one. I wish they would do the right one first. That is my good eye. Oh well. I am just happy they are even doing the surgery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up enough to go do laundry.  Must do it today, I go back to work tomorrow.  This felt like a very short vacation.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson came to stay over last night and woke up this morning with a terrible cold. I called his mother and we decided to keep him home from school today. He really wanted to go because he wanted perfect attendance this year. But he thought about it and said it was alright because he didn't want the other kids to get sick because of him.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson came to stay over last night and woke up this morning with a terrible cold. I called his mother and we decided to keep him home from school today. He really wanted to go because he wanted perfect attendance this year. But he thought about it and said it was alright because he didn't want the other kids to get sick because of him.


What a sweet, considerate child!


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> What a sweet, considerate child!



Thanks. For everything this little 10 year old has been through he is pretty special.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out in the front garden this morning..doing lots of pruning, cutting back some bushes and plants...a nice tidy up!

Still more to do, but after 1.5 hours out there, it started getting a bit warm...glad I did it early in the morning 

I am so chuffed for my mum...I found out last night that the Jersey Boys competition I entered her in...she won 

The package mum has won is:

4 x A-reserve tickets to see Jersey Boys perform at the Festival Theatre valued at $125.00 each

High Tea for 4 people with the Jersey Boys valued at $50 per person

2 x rooms for two people at the Intercontinental Adelaide valued at $285.00 each

I am so happy for her


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished putting the finishing touches on 3 newborn hats so now have a total of 5 to take preliminary shots for my photographer friend.  She'll decide which she likes and take pictures with babies - then I can set up my Facebook page.  I am really excited about this new venture.

Who knew that crocheting would actually be good for my arthritic hands (or at least not make them worse).


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I just finished putting the finishing touches on 3 newborn hats so now have a total of 5 to take preliminary shots for my photographer friend.  She'll decide which she likes and take pictures with babies - then I can set up my Facebook page.  I am really excited about this new venture.
> 
> Who knew that crocheting would actually be good for my arthritic hands (or at least not make them worse).


Are you going to be selling them? Back in the '70s I did a lot of crochet and sold it. It was murder trying to compete with grannies who were happy to get paid enough to cover the yarn.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Are you going to be selling them? Back in the '70s I did a lot of crochet and sold it. It was murder trying to compete with grannies who were happy to get paid enough to cover the yarn.



Yes, I am hoping to sell them, but as props for photographers.  They want "different" things and are willing to pay for it whether it be a unique design, good wool or accents (I used Swavorski crystals as "sprinkles" on a cupcake hat as they will sparkle in the photos!).

I hope to also sell for gifts and may put a table up at a local Christmas show next month if I have enough product.

But the whole point of this was to give me something to do over the winter when I can't go out due to the weather and my pain flares.  My friend wants to do these hats up nice in photos and send them to her colleagues.  If I start getting custom orders (like the cupcake for my friend) then I will be on my way.

If anyone is interested once I take and process the pictures I will post them on my profile, but don't feel you have to look!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I have been out in the front garden this morning..doing lots of pruning, cutting back some bushes and plants...a nice tidy up!
> 
> Still more to do, but after 1.5 hours out there, it started getting a bit warm...glad I did it early in the morning
> 
> I am so chuffed for my mum...I found out last night that the Jersey Boys competition I entered her in...she won
> 
> The package mum has won is:
> 
> 4 x A-reserve tickets to see Jersey Boys perform at the Festival Theatre valued at $125.00 each
> 
> High Tea for 4 people with the Jersey Boys valued at $50 per person
> 
> 2 x rooms for two people at the Intercontinental Adelaide valued at $285.00 each
> 
> I am so happy for her



Wow!  Congrats to you and your mum, Kylie, do you get to go too?  Sounds like a great time!

So glad Steve is doing better!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Yes, I am hoping to sell them, but as props for photographers.  They want "different" things and are willing to pay for it whether it be a unique design, good wool or accents (I used Swavorski crystals as "sprinkles" on a cupcake hat as they will sparkle in the photos!).
> 
> I hope to also sell for gifts and may put a table up at a local Christmas show next month if I have enough product.
> 
> But the whole point of this was to give me something to do over the winter when I can't go out due to the weather and my pain flares.  My friend wants to do these hats up nice in photos and send them to her colleagues.  If I start getting custom orders (like the cupcake for my friend) then I will be on my way.
> 
> If anyone is interested once I take and process the pictures I will post them on my profile, but don't feel you have to look!



Would love to see the pics, LP!  The cupcake sounds adorable!  So glad you're able to crochet as therapy.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> It is five a.m. and I am sitting here listening to the rain. I have my windows open and the heat off. I am waiting for the daylight to come. I hate the dark of night. I am thinking of doing some sewing.
> 
> I am impatient for my eye surgery. Each day I am losing some of my sight. First the left eye and then two weeks later the right one. I wish they would do the right one first. That is my good eye. Oh well. I am just happy they are even doing the surgery.


 Be glad and happy there girl. I was scared and miserable and wanted the good eye done first but the Dr. did the one that was in bad shape and I'm so glad he did. Now I can see so well in both of them YIPPEEEEEEWill be thinking of you.
kades your purple pal


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Be glad and happy there girl. I was scared and miserable and wanted the good eye done first but the Dr. did the one that was in bad shape and I'm so glad he did. Now I can see so well in both of them YIPPEEEEEEWill be thinking of you.
> kades your purple pal


They do the bad one first 'cause you will be using one eye for a while and it's better if that's the good one.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Yes, I am hoping to sell them, but as props for photographers. They want "different" things and are willing to pay for it whether it be a unique design, good wool or accents (I used Swavorski crystals as "sprinkles" on a cupcake hat as they will sparkle in the photos!).
> 
> I hope to also sell for gifts and may put a table up at a local Christmas show next month if I have enough product.
> 
> But the whole point of this was to give me something to do over the winter when I can't go out due to the weather and my pain flares. My friend wants to do these hats up nice in photos and send them to her colleagues. If I start getting custom orders (like the cupcake for my friend) then I will be on my way.
> 
> If anyone is interested once I take and process the pictures I will post them on my profile, but don't feel you have to look!


 Oh yes I do have to look. That's what Ma's do
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Wow!  Congrats to you and your mum, Kylie, do you get to go too?  Sounds like a great time!
> 
> So glad Steve is doing better!



Thanks DL 

Yes, the prize is for 4 people, so it will be mum and her partner and Steve and I


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been out in the front garden this morning..doing lots of pruning, cutting back some bushes and plants...a nice tidy up!
> 
> Still more to do, but after 1.5 hours out there, it started getting a bit warm...glad I did it early in the morning
> 
> I am so chuffed for my mum...I found out last night that the Jersey Boys competition I entered her in...she won
> 
> The package mum has won is:
> 
> 4 x A-reserve tickets to see Jersey Boys perform at the Festival Theatre valued at $125.00 each
> 
> High Tea for 4 people with the Jersey Boys valued at $50 per person
> 
> 2 x rooms for two people at the Intercontinental Adelaide valued at $285.00 each
> 
> I am so happy for her


 Congratulations To you & you're mum!!  Sounds like an awesome prize, hope you get to enjoy it as well.


----------



## Claire

Do you ever, at the end of an unusual day, sit and think about it?  I write about it as well.  Went to a funeral, and am thinking and writing about this particular experience.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Oh yes I do have to look. That's what Ma's do
> ma



 I will post them later tonight or tomorrow and will let you know!


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations To you & you're mum!!  Sounds like an awesome prize, hope you get to enjoy it as well.



Thanks SB


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening everyone 

Today I did the grocery shopping and some washing...then relaxed on the recliner watching TV this afternoon as I did not get a good sleep last night...better one tonight no doubt as it is cooling down


----------



## Zhizara

Today is a cooking day.  I'm making:

Turkey Neck Stew for the stew and broth for the freezer.

Garlic butter sauted Artichoke hearts, sliced roasted pumpkin, and palm hearts.

Cheesy White Sauce 

And, Tartar sauce to serve with the last 2 fried crab patties.

I'm making notes for all the recipes and will post later.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here and thinking of all the baking I have to do. Eight mini loaves of cranberry/pumpkin bread. Four with and four without nuts. And they have to be labeled. I also have to print out a bunch of the recipes. They are for the Church Fair.

Then I have to make a full size one with nuts for my daughter. Pumpkin is her favorite flavor. She also wants a mile high applei pie. I will also make some cranberry pumpkin cookies. Her husband nas a sweet tooth that would horrify any dentist. 

I also have a new Cuisinart ice cream maker. I used it only once. I am going to donate it to the church. They can get a pretty penny for it.


----------



## vitauta

Zhizara said:


> Today is a cooking day.  I'm making:
> 
> Turkey Neck Stew for the stew and broth for the freezer.
> 
> Garlic butter sauted Artichoke hearts, sliced roasted pumpkin, and palm hearts.
> 
> Cheesy White Sauce
> 
> And, Tartar sauce to serve with the last 2 fried crab patties.
> 
> I'm making notes for all the recipes and will post later.



oh zee, what you are cooking today has my mouth watering--from beginning to end.


----------



## Snip 13

Drinking coffee and it's 12 pm. Think I'd better go to bed lol!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I took the car up for a service...we are having the big service done on it 

I have just walked back from the mechanics...lovely morning for a walk too


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just getting ready for the kids to come trick or treating. Grandson is here tonight to help hand out the candy. I have enough for 62, hope that is enough. (-:


----------



## taxlady

I'm hiding from the trick or treaters. We haven't had *any* for the past few years, so I didn't think to get in any candy. So far the doorbell has rung three times.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy Halloween to all!!

Enjoying the trick or treaters, we have had about 20 thus far but it's still early. Letting the daughter & dh hand out the candy, I will be less tempted to eat it. It's fun to see all of their costumes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Handing out candy here too.  Our subdivision has had a recent influx of families with kids in the last couple years.  I think we had about 20 T or Ts so far, after many years of having 2-5.  Most came early, so I think we're done now.  And it's Survivor night!

Note to self: bring the mummy back inside.


----------



## chopper

I always have the same four trick or treaters. They are so cute!  Ages 7, 6, and twins are 3. They are the neighbors-live at the end of the street. We knew the mom when she was a little girl.
But, that is all we get.


----------



## vitauta

next year, chopper, advertise.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got twin Tinker Bells, about 3yo, adorable!  Our oldest T or T was a throat-slit nun, bleeding down the habit, sick but funny!  He was taking his siblings around, with his mom.


----------



## Andy M.

We live in a condo complex and see a lot of kids.  Families drive in from some of the less desirable areas of the adjacent town so their kids can T or T safely.  We ran through two hundred pieces of candy before the night was over and had to shut down.

Our grandson comes every year to T or T in our neighborhood.  He made a good haul tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Turned the lights off as we never get any TorT's...of course someone knocked on the door.  We just didn't answer.  No candy here. I had fun at work though...the pre-school across the street always comes over in the morning and then two classes of 10 year olds.  After 5 PM the facility employees bring their kids in for TorT in the hallways, the residents love it.  Then a big party in the main dining room for residents and staff with their kids.  Fun times.


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:
			
		

> next year, chopper, advertise.



May just have to do just that!  LOL


----------



## taxlady

I have seen kids trick or treating at malls. Do they do that other places?


----------



## taxlady

Oh yeah, I'm frying onions for French onion soup and trying to get them nice an brown without burning them. I'm off to stir.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They TorT in the mall here, too.  The facility sends a contingent of staff and residents to hand out candy at the mall.  It's for the middle schools kids, mostly.


----------



## Claire

Sitting here drinking rum (I usually don't imbibe in distilled beverages, I don't handle them well, but got some bad news today and have nowhere to go but to bed).  I'll go to be well before inebriation and will make it to my therapy (water exercises for my hip) tomorrow, I'm sure.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I took the car in for a big service and tune...I was told the battery needed replacing and the 2 front tyres needed replacing too...so we decided to get 4 new tyres which I have booked in for tomorrow 

Also we had the battery replaced, so that is good!

The car is running nice and smoothly again now, so happy days


----------



## Kylie1969

Claire said:


> Sitting here drinking rum (I usually don't imbibe in distilled beverages, I don't handle them well, but got some bad news today and have nowhere to go but to bed).  I'll go to be well before inebriation and will make it to my therapy (water exercises for my hip) tomorrow, I'm sure.



Hope you are OK Claire, I am thinking of you


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claire said:


> Sitting here drinking rum (I usually don't imbibe in distilled beverages, I don't handle them well, but got some bad news today and have nowhere to go but to bed).  I'll go to be well before inebriation and will make it to my therapy (water exercises for my hip) tomorrow, I'm sure.



Thinking of you today Claire, hope everything is alright.


----------



## tinlizzie

Claire said:


> Sitting here drinking rum (I usually don't imbibe in distilled beverages, I don't handle them well, but got some bad news today and have nowhere to go but to bed). I'll go to be well before inebriation and will make it to my therapy (water exercises for my hip) tomorrow, I'm sure.


 
Sometimes you just have to say what the heck & have a slug of something, then crawl under the covers.  I noticed you didn't take a book with you -- must be serious.  Feel better soon.


----------



## Chef Munky

*1-2-3- Are We Awake?*

It's just dawned on me 30 minutes ago that today is Thursday.

Thursdays are my day off. I'm not available to anyone for anything unless they're actually bleeding to death. Then they have to show me proof. 

Woke up by 7am. First thought. Get dressed, damn it's cold today.. brrrrr...
Fine get going with the day. Hubby's breakfast and lunch made, packed. 

Got laundry started in between all of that. I was wondering why the cell phone alarm didn't go off. Hate that annoying tone. Assaults my ears. Looked at the clock on my comp.... Awwwww craaaaayaaap! It's THURSDAY!!!.. rechecked the other clocks around the house.. Double dang me! 

I could have slept in. Wake up get dressed if I felt like it.

So great, it's a "Luccccyyyyy Day" again. Good mornin' Munky!!!


----------



## Alix

Just got up from a long "nap". I got sent home from work because I was sick (migraine) and was more hindrance than help. They didn't smack my bum for being stupid and coming in, but they should have. 

Driving in freezing rain is no fun. Driving in freezing rain with a blinding migraine is no fun and borderline stupid!

Better now, snuggled up with a kitty and a cup of coffee. Thinking I might bake something cuz it is snowing pretty hard now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to do some ironing now..already done all the washing and soon I have to go to the dentist and then to take the car up to get the 4 new tyres put on 

Mum is coming around for a visit this afternoon which I am looking forward to as she has been away in Queensland for 2 weeks and I have missed our coffee and chats


----------



## simonbaker

After work I went to aqua chi class the off to Mass. Just got home I have no appetite for supper, that is very rare, so I settled for a nice sweet clementine. Relaxing with a tall ice water before bedtime.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> After work I went to aqua chi class the off to Mass. Just got home I have no appetite for supper, that is very rare, so I settled for a nice sweet clementine. Relaxing with a tall ice water before bedtime.



You go, Girl!  Good job, SB!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we had 4 new tyres put on the car and had a wheel alignment too 

Also mum dropped by and it was nice to see her as she had been away for a couple of weeks

Now about to go and watch a movie


----------



## tinlizzie

This is opening day for a large farm market about 1/2 hour away.  I've been waiting since April for it to open back up because that's the only place I can get the German rye bread I discovered shortly before the market closed up for the summer.  Buttered, toasted rye.  Excellent!


----------



## Addie

I just got back from shopping. We left at seven a.m. My left leg is hurting from the hip down. And I took two Vicodin. Another arse ache to have a look see. 

My son (bless his heart) put all my groceries away. Now comes the baking. I have to make eight minit cranberry pumpkin loaves, two regular size ones. cookies. I also  have to prepare the meats for the freezer. Then I have to do laundry. It is going to be a long day. But you know, I am in a good mood and have already turned the oven on for preheat. I very rarely eat breakfast. I think I need to today. I have a nice thick slice of liverwurst. That will be my breakfast. Love that stuff! Well, off to work. See you late tonight.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I just got back from shopping. We left at seven a.m. My left leg is hurting from the hip down. And I took two Vicodin. Another arse ache to have a look see.
> 
> My son (bless his heart) put all my groceries away. Now comes the baking. I have to make eight minit cranberry pumpkin loaves, two regular size ones. cookies. I also have to prepare the meats for the freezer. Then I have to do laundry. It is going to be a long day. But you know, I am in a good mood and have already turned the oven on for preheat. I very rarely eat breakfast. I think I need to today. I have a nice thick slice of liverwurst. That will be my breakfast. Love that stuff! Well, off to work. See you late tonight.


 
I don't know how you do it Addie?! Think you need time off or a weekend away with other people pampering you!


----------



## Snip 13

I'm eating some sugar free licorice drops made with black licorice yum!
Good for blood glucose bad for your heart. One out of 2 right, not bad lol!


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> I don't know how you do it Addie?! Think you need time off or a weekend away with other people pampering you!


 
It is a rough life, but I try to survive it. I really have great kids. My youngest keeps an eye on my health issues. My oldest daughter is taking me to the hairdresser tomorrow to get my hair cut. In spite of her own problems right now with the brain cancer, if I don't call her, she will call me to make sure my oldest son is looking after me. And my middle son, who drives a cab at night, will stop by with a ten dollar bill if he has had a good night and some trips to Logan Airport. Those trips are always a guarantee for a big tip. And if the Boston Symphony is coming in, sometimes he get a trip going to Maine. Considering there are more than 100 members landing, the Airport puts out a call for all cab companies. The out of state fares guantee at least a fifty dollar tip. More often more. The best trip is to Rhode Island. That is a 45 minute trip and gives him time enough to get back to the airport and get back in line for another. 

Yes, I have great kids. I wish ever elderly person had kids like mine.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> It is a rough life, but I try to survive it. I really have great kids. My youngest keeps an eye on my health issues. My oldest daughter is taking me to the hairdresser tomorrow to get my hair cut. In spite of her own problems right now with the brain cancer, if I don't call her, she will call me to make sure my oldest son is looking after me. And my middle son, who drives a cab at night, will stop by with a ten dollar bill if he has had a good night and some trips to Logan Airport. Those trips are always a guarantee for a big tip. And if the Boston Symphony is coming in, sometimes he get a trip going to Maine. Considering there are more than 100 members landing, the Airport puts out a call for all cab companies. The out of state fares guantee at least a fifty dollar tip. More often more. The best trip is to Rhode Island. That is a 45 minute trip and gives him time enough to get back to the airport and get back in line for another.
> 
> Yes, I have great kids. I wish ever elderly person had kids like mine.


 
They have to be great kids with a mom like you


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Today we had 4 new tyres put on the car and had a wheel alignment too
> 
> Also mum dropped by and it was nice to see her as she had been away for a couple of weeks
> 
> Now about to go and watch a movie


Thanks for the reminder. I'm pricing winter tires and I have to go check what size my current tires are.


----------



## Addie

So in the middle of baking, I discover that my son forgot my other four mini baking pans for the breads with nuts. I have the sans nuts ones in the oven. Then I no sooner get them in the oven and I get a migrain headache. With the dry heaves. Just what I needed. At least it helped break the headache some. I don't know why, but for some strange reason, every time I get the dry heaves, I drool. I know I am not teething. 

Well the good news, son put the pans on top of the fridge. I would never have thought of looking up there. I NEVER put anything on top of the fridge. For one reason, I can hardly see it, never mind reaching it. The top of my daughter's fridge is a disaster area. The last time they pulled it out to clean out behind it, there were papers from eons ago.


----------



## msmofet

Getting ready to go look for a place to get gas.


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> Getting ready to go look for a place to get gas.


 
Bcareful. We are hearing crazy stories on the news of all the nuts out there running out of patience.  Let us know you are all right when you get back and how successful you were.


----------



## Zhizara

Relaxing from my two day cooking binge.  I have made most things just short of completing into the final dish.

Pumpkin, roasted, sliced and lightly browned in garlic butter
Artichoke and palm hearts browned in garlic butter
Cheesy White sauce
White sauce
Taco meat mix for tacos, chili, chili mac, tamale pie

Hopefully I'm mostly done for a few days, and can enjoy having easier cleanups in the kitchen.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I had a lovely sleep and rearing to go today!

We are heading out to a fish market today to check out what they have and then for a nice drive


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I'm pricing winter tires and I have to go check what size my current tires are.



Happy to be of assistance Taxy


----------



## taxlady

Getting ready to go shopping. I want some nice Margarita or cocktail glasses for tomorrow night and some food.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> Bcareful. We are hearing crazy stories on the news of all the nuts out there running out of patience. Let us know you are all right when you get back and how successful you were.


 Decided to wait till tomorrow and drive out to PA to get gas.


----------



## Dawgluver

MsM, it must be so frustrating for you.  Hang in there!  Wish we could do more....

I'm spelunking in the freezer for chicken.  Want to make some chicken chili tomorrow, I know it's in there somewhere....

Ha!  Success!


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing with the cat and a glass of wine. I didn't find any crystal Margarita glasses, but I did find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





in crystal and they were on sale. I bought four boxes of four, total, including sales tax: $41.36. No, its not the "good crystal", but it's pretty and shiny and makes a very pretty sound when one taps glasses. Also, since it is lead crystal, cold alcoholic drinks taste better than in regular glass. I saw some crystal Margarita glasses online. They were on sale for $45 for two glasses!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm relaxing with the cat and a glass of wine. I didn't find any crystal Margarita glasses, but I did find in crystal and they were on sale. I bought four boxes of four, total, including sales tax: $41.36. No, its not the "good crystal", but it's pretty and shiny and makes a very pretty sound when one taps glasses. Also, since it is lead crystal, cold alcoholic drinks taste better than in regular glass. I saw some crystal Margarita glasses online. They were on sale for $45 for two glasses!



Oooh. Pretty!


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> Relaxing from my two day cooking binge. I have made most things just short of completing into the final dish.
> 
> Pumpkin, roasted, sliced and lightly browned in garlic butter
> Artichoke and palm hearts browned in garlic butter
> Cheesy White sauce
> White sauce
> Taco meat mix for tacos, chili, chili mac, tamale pie
> 
> Hopefully I'm mostly done for a few days, and can enjoy having easier cleanups in the kitchen.


 It all sounds absolutely DELICIOUS!!!  I bet your house smells really good!

We just got back, the daughter had her 8th grade fall dance tonight. It was only for a few hours so dh & I went out & had chinese. Got home & dh is already asleep in his chair. Time to get to bed very soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

We went to the fish market and bought some nice fish, then went for a drive to the beach, lovely day for it 

Now relaxing on the recliner watching some TV


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to bed soon, have a Costco run to make tomorrow.  Shrek says we are out of printer ink and I need to get my continuing education stuff together so I can renew my nursing license.  I'm not sure exactly how many hours I have and need 24...arrrgh!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Got the fright of my life when I went to the bathroom this morning. I'm weeing green! Then I remembered I had one too many sugar free liquorice candies yesterday, didn't think this would happen lol! Wonder why green and not grey, hehe!


----------



## LPBeier

Snip, you crack me up!  

I just got home from a ladies' night out at a friend's house watching the first installment of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency".  I had never heard of it before but some of my friends read the books.  We had ice cream (well I didn't), popcorn (I did), baklava (I'll never tell!), and other goodies and a great gab session.  I haven't seen several of these people in awhile and it was just nice to relax and enjoy myself.  I know I will pay tomorrow morning pain wise, but it is TB's day off and we were just planning to watch movies anyway.

Oh, he took me out for dinner at Nando's before dropping me off so I didn't even need to cook today and to the dollar store to buy a bunch of craft stuff!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Snip, you crack me up!
> 
> I just got home from a ladies' night out at a friend's house watching the first installment of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency". I had never heard of it before but some of my friends read the books. We had ice cream (well I didn't), popcorn (I did), baklava (I'll never tell!), and other goodies and a great gab session. I haven't seen several of these people in awhile and it was just nice to relax and enjoy myself. I know I will pay tomorrow morning pain wise, but it is TB's day off and we were just planning to watch movies anyway.
> 
> Oh, he took me out for dinner at Nando's before dropping me off so I didn't even need to cook today and to the dollar store to buy a bunch of craft stuff!


 
Maybe I'm an alien 
We used to go to The No 1 Ladies Detctive agency coffee shop and opera house in Botswana all the time, never watched the movie though.
Didn't know you have Nando's over there  I like there new Peri peri spinach, I'll pass on the chicken


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> I just got home from a ladies' night out at a friend's house watching the first installment of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency".  I had never heard of it before but some of my friends read the books.  We had ice cream (well I didn't), popcorn (I did), baklava (I'll never tell!), and other goodies and a great gab session.  I haven't seen several of these people in awhile and it was just nice to relax and enjoy myself.  I know I will pay tomorrow morning pain wise, but it is TB's day off and we were just planning to watch movies anyway.
> 
> Oh, he took me out for dinner at Nando's before dropping me off so I didn't even need to cook today and to the dollar store to buy a bunch of craft stuff!



Laurie, lovely to hear that you had such a nice time out with your friends


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Got the fright of my life when I went to the bathroom this morning. I'm weeing green! Then I remembered I had one too many sugar free liquorice candies yesterday, didn't think this would happen lol! Wonder why green and not grey, hehe!



That would give me a fright too Snip 

That would be a first for me


----------



## GotGarlic

We are waiting for the doors to open for a rally with President Clinton!! Very excited.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> We are waiting for the doors to open for a rally with President Clinton!! Very excited.



What's he running for?!


----------



## Claire

LPBeier said:


> Snip, you crack me up!
> 
> I just got home from a ladies' night out at a friend's house watching the first installment of "The No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency".  I had never heard of it before but some of my friends read the books.  We had ice cream (well I didn't), popcorn (I did), baklava (I'll never tell!), and other goodies and a great gab session.  I haven't seen several of these people in awhile and it was just nice to relax and enjoy myself.  I know I will pay tomorrow morning pain wise, but it is TB's day off and we were just planning to watch movies anyway.
> 
> Oh, he took me out for dinner at Nando's before dropping me off so I didn't even need to cook today and to the dollar store to buy a bunch of craft stuff!


Oh, dear!  I love the No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency!!!!!  Both the books and the BBC series.  It sounds like a night out I could really enjoy!


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:
			
		

> What's he running for?!



LOL


----------



## chopper

I'm sitting in bed drinking the tea that Hubby brought up to me in bed. He is the greatest man on earth!  Just saying.


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> That would give me a fright too Snip
> 
> That would be a first for me


 
You have no idea?!  Major freak out, saw it at 3 am for the first time, thought I was seeing things 
I always get a fright when I've eaten too many beets too and on my 21st I remember weeing neon blue! One too many blue cocktails 
My sister woke me up to tell me that even her snot is blue, oh the memories of the naughty days  I'm laughing so much just thinking about that night that I can barely type!


----------



## vitauta

i keep running across old posts from people who have been gone from dc for a long while, or who have passed.  sometimes it is a nice reminder of the person to read a post of theirs, but not so when i don't know if the person has died or just moved on....selkie, if you see this post, i'm talking about you.  how about dropping by with a weather report from nw arkansas or something, just to let us know you are doing just fine without us....


----------



## msmofet

Man gas stations that are open in NJ are unreal!! Lines are so long and prices have gone up BIG time!!

I just got back from PA. Took me 1 hour to get there from pull up to filled up 10 minutes! $3.61 a gallon for regular. Amazing. So round trip 2 hr 10 minute. I would still be waiting on line to get 10 gallons (odd/even system here) for maybe a dollar more a gallon.


----------



## vitauta

msmofet said:


> Man gas stations that are open in NJ are unreal!! Lines are so long and prices have gone up BIG time!!
> 
> I just got back from PA. Took me 1 hour to get there from pull up to filled up 10 minutes! $3.61 a gallon for regular. Amazing. So round trip 2 hr 10 minute. I would still be waiting on line to get 10 gallons (odd/even system here) for maybe a dollar more a gallon.



you go, girl!!!  leave it to our very own msm to suss out the best ways and means to a tank full of gasoline in these times of craziness and rationing!  here's hoping your land line phone will be up and running soon, and things gradually fall back into normal patterns for you once again.  you are not running power off of a generator now, are you msm?  we're seeing lotsof stories about people having to share power (and all sorts of other things too) with their neighbors.  you certainly keep a very healthy and upbeat attitude during these very trying times, msm.  we look forward to continued updates from you.  keep a good thought....


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> Maybe I'm an alien
> We used to go to The No 1 Ladies Detctive agency coffee shop and opera house in Botswana all the time, never watched the movie though.
> Didn't know you have Nando's over there  I like there new Peri peri spinach, I'll pass on the chicken



Odette, I thought of you as they were showing the countryside of Botswana.  Really? A coffee shop and opera house?  That's too funny.

You wouldn't like our Nando's here. Chicken is the only protein they serve.  The spinach sounds good but we don't have it here.  You would be eating salad, fries, veggies or rice!



Claire said:


> Oh, dear!  I love the No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency!!!!!  Both the books and the BBC series.  It sounds like a night out I could really enjoy!



I am hooked after just one show!  We are going to try and watch the whole series but I would also like to read the books!


----------



## vitauta

shut up!  there's a SHOW??!!!


----------



## msmofet

vitauta said:


> you go, girl!!! leave it to our very own msm to suss out the best ways and means to a tank full of gasoline in these times of craziness and rationing! here's hoping your land line phone will be up and running soon, and things gradually fall back into normal patterns for you once again. you are not running power off of a generator now, are you msm? we're seeing lotsof stories about people having to share power (and all sorts of other things too) with their neighbors. you certainly keep a very healthy and upbeat attitude during these very trying times, msm. we look forward to continued updates from you. keep a good thought....


 LOL Thank you Vit. Actually we only lost power for just under 24 hours. Everything was good in the fridge except a steak that sat in fridge to long. The milk and greens were still good. We couldn;t get back into our house till wednesday because we still had like 4 feet of water in our yard and had to wait for it to recede. We only really lost our landline phone and one of our curcuits keeps popping on 1 line that is dedicated to the a/c. Which we *DON'T* need at the moment LOL. Mother nature has turned up the natural a/c! But we need it checked out soon. We were told it is probably just the box that needs to be replaced. And the 1 bedroom, hallway and bathroom got a bit flooded. Hub already rented a rug cleaner and did that yesterday in the bedroom.


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:
			
		

> Oh, dear!  I love the No. 1 Ladies' Detective Agency!!!!!  Both the books and the BBC series.  It sounds like a night out I could really enjoy!



I love them both too!


----------



## msmofet

I think all the stress has finally caught up with me big time. I am wiped out and feel a bit sick. Probably from wet and cold feet monday night when we spent the night in the car then another 24+ hours in a pretty cold hotel room. But all in all I count myself lucky others around us have lost EVERYTHING.

I think I will just be split 2 cans of Chunky Veg Beef soup over Success Rice for the 4 of us and call it a day.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> I think all the stress has finally caught up with me big time. I am wiped out and feel a bit sick. Probably from wet and cold feet monday night when we spent the night in the car then another 24+ hours in a pretty cold hotel room. But all in all I count myself lucky others around us have lost EVERYTHING.
> 
> I think I will just be split 2 cans of Chunky Veg Beef soup over Success Rice for the 4 of us and call it a day.



Hope you can get some rest, MsM!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Very warm night...23 degrees right now...going to be 36 degrees today  and 34 tomorrow  can we have Spring back please 

This morning we are heading out early to Bunnings....our fave shop!

We are getting a couple of nice big pots for the patio and we are replanting a couple of the exisiting plants into them as we want then to grow more, so they need bigger pots for that 

Good to get out early and try to get back to the air conditioning before it reaches that 36c


----------



## Kylie1969

Rest up MM and hope you are feeling a lot better soon


----------



## vitauta

yes, do rest yourself, msm.  campbell's chunky vegetable beef soup sounds perfect for the day.  this one time, we won't insist on a pic for the dinner thread from you either....


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I think all the stress has finally caught up with me big time. I am wiped out and feel a bit sick. Probably from wet and cold feet monday night when we spent the night in the car then another 24+ hours in a pretty cold hotel room. But all in all I count myself lucky others around us have lost EVERYTHING.
> 
> I think I will just be split 2 cans of Chunky Veg Beef soup over Success Rice for the 4 of us and call it a day.


 
That sounds like a banquet for all of you right now. A nice hot meal.


----------



## msmofet

I bought gallons of water, soup and boil in bag rice in case we lost power. Didn't think we would have to leave because a levvee would break. So we still have some soup and rice left.


----------



## Addie

I passed out last night around 12 a.m. Woke up this morning somewhere around 9:30 a.m. and was horrified. Had to get dressed fast. No time for a shower. Had to wrap eight mini loaves and get them to the church real fast. My legs wanted to fall off me at that point. The stairs to the fair are short, but curving. Can I make it? Do I call for help? I made it. I need to just drop them off and get back for shower and get ready for daughter who is pickiing me up to go for a much needed haircut. Everybody had to say thank you and give me a hug. Made it out of there and back home. Jump in the shower, dress and downstairs just in time as daughter pulls up. Didn't even have time to take pain pills. Get back home. Feeling guilty. Head back to the church. Every year I buy at least one item at the fair. So I get a pair of cute gold Christmas bow earings, buy a $1 chance (didn't win) and buy a cup of coffee. I did my bit, head home. Oh no. Did I miss ATK? No. Just in time. But fell asleep at the very beginniing and slept through the first 15 minutes. 

Legs still hurting, only more. It is my thigh muscles. It has something to do with my thyroid. Don't know what, but was told many years ago by a doctor. Have to remember to ask my doctor the next time I see him. I still have a lot of things I have to do. Empty the five trash baskets and put in new liners, do three loads of laundry, clean the bathroom, a sinkful of silverware, take pain pills, finish paying bills on line, clean the kitchen, on and on. All I have managed to do is take pain pills. Oh I forgot, get meats wrapped for the freezer, make a fresh pot of coffee. I think I am going to call Son #1 and ask for his help. Hate to, but have no choice. I am getting too old to have a plate this full. I am goiing to have him take the laundry downstairs to do the laundry. I have been saving quarters for just such a day. Then while he is waiting for that to be done he can do the trash for me. The rest I can do tomorrow after I have given my thighs a chance to recover. I am exhausted.


----------



## msmofet

I had a set up a service appointment (online outage report) for phone repair for monday. I just got a call from Verizon tech. She will be here in 20 minutes!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!! NEVER had them show up DAYS early. Always sit here waiting till long after they were supposed to show!


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I had a set up a service appointment (online outage report) for phone repair for monday. I just got a call from Verizon tech. She will be here in 20 minutes!! *WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!* NEVER had them show up DAYS early. Always sit here waiting till long after they were supposed to show!


 
WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOO is right. Wow. something is gooiing right for you and your. So glad to hear the good news.  and one for you.


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> I passed out last night around 12 a.m. Woke up this morning somewhere around 9:30 a.m. and was horrified. Had to get dressed fast. No time for a shower. Had to wrap eight mini loaves and get them to the church real fast. My legs wanted to fall off me at that point. The stairs to the fair are short, but curving. Can I make it? Do I call for help? I made it. I need to just drop them off and get back for shower and get ready for daughter who is pickiing me up to go for a much needed haircut. Everybody had to say thank you and give me a hug. Made it out of there and back home. Jump in the shower, dress and downstairs just in time as daughter pulls up. Didn't even have time to take pain pills. Get back home. Feeling guilty. Head back to the church. Every year I buy at least one item at the fair. So I get a pair of cute gold Christmas bow earings, buy a $1 chance (didn't win) and buy a cup of coffee. I did my bit, head home. Oh no. Did I miss ATK? No. Just in time. But fell asleep at the very beginniing and slept through the first 15 minutes.
> 
> Legs still hurting, only more. It is my thigh muscles. It has something to do with my thyroid. Don't know what, but was told many years ago by a doctor. Have to remember to ask my doctor the next time I see him. I still have a lot of things I have to do. Empty the five trash baskets and put in new liners, do three loads of laundry, clean the bathroom, a sinkful of silverware, take pain pills, finish paying bills on line, clean the kitchen, on and on. All I have managed to do is take pain pills. Oh I forgot, get meats wrapped for the freezer, make a fresh pot of coffee. I think I am going to call Son #1 and ask for his help. Hate to, but have no choice. I am getting too old to have a plate this full. I am goiing to have him take the laundry downstairs to do the laundry. I have been saving quarters for just such a day. Then while he is waiting for that to be done he can do the trash for me. The rest I can do tomorrow after I have given my thighs a chance to recover. I am exhausted.


 Busy busy rest up.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> I had a set up a service appointment (online outage report) for phone repair for monday. I just got a call from Verizon tech. She will be here in 20 minutes!! WHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOO!! NEVER had them show up DAYS early. Always sit here waiting till long after they were supposed to show!



Yay!!!  So glad it's working out, MsM!


----------



## babetoo

msmofet said:


> Busy busy rest up.




sounds like my day yesterday. put away 350.00 worth of groceries. otherwise pretty much what you said. slept most of the day. poor old us.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sat up way too late last night, goofing off online.  Woke up at 11, we did the quick shopping, played with puppies and kittens and back home.  Just got done eating some leftover pasta, sauce and sausage.  Now I don't want to move.

Even my teeth are tired...


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sat up way too late last night, goofing off online. Woke up at 11, we did the quick shopping, played with puppies and kittens and back home. Just got done eating some leftover pasta, sauce and sausage. Now I don't want to move.
> 
> Even my teeth are tired...


 Maybe take them out for a nap??


----------



## Kylie1969

We are back from Bunnings 

We bought 2 big Tuscan pots, larger than the ones we already had, in forest green colour  Also 3 bags of potting mix..but we only needed 2, good to have a spare bag though 

We also bought Harold Hoot which is an owl ornament and also it scares of pesky birds..it's eyes flash and it has a sensor..it goes Hoot Hoot when anything is near it  We have trouble with blackbirds always digging around our plants and in the bark...drives us mad!!

We have repotted the Ficus and the Parlour Palm in their new pots, they look great!

Also bought some Cane Straw Mulch which we have laid out on top of our modular garden bed 

Both have had lovely showers as it was stinking hot out there already, 30 degrees and we were sweating like anything...so nice and fresh now relaxing in the air conditioning with a coffee


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I passed out last night around 12 a.m. Woke up this morning somewhere around 9:30 a.m. and was horrified. Had to get dressed fast. No time for a shower. Had to wrap eight mini loaves and get them to the church real fast. My legs wanted to fall off me at that point. The stairs to the fair are short, but curving. Can I make it? Do I call for help? I made it. I need to just drop them off and get back for shower and get ready for daughter who is pickiing me up to go for a much needed haircut. Everybody had to say thank you and give me a hug. Made it out of there and back home. Jump in the shower, dress and downstairs just in time as daughter pulls up. Didn't even have time to take pain pills. Get back home. Feeling guilty. Head back to the church. Every year I buy at least one item at the fair. So I get a pair of cute gold Christmas bow earings, buy a $1 chance (didn't win) and buy a cup of coffee. I did my bit, head home. Oh no. Did I miss ATK? No. Just in time. But fell asleep at the very beginniing and slept through the first 15 minutes.
> 
> Legs still hurting, only more. It is my thigh muscles. It has something to do with my thyroid. Don't know what, but was told many years ago by a doctor. Have to remember to ask my doctor the next time I see him. I still have a lot of things I have to do. Empty the five trash baskets and put in new liners, do three loads of laundry, clean the bathroom, a sinkful of silverware, take pain pills, finish paying bills on line, clean the kitchen, on and on. All I have managed to do is take pain pills. Oh I forgot, get meats wrapped for the freezer, make a fresh pot of coffee. I think I am going to call Son #1 and ask for his help. Hate to, but have no choice. I am getting too old to have a plate this full. I am goiing to have him take the laundry downstairs to do the laundry. I have been saving quarters for just such a day. Then while he is waiting for that to be done he can do the trash for me. The rest I can do tomorrow after I have given my thighs a chance to recover. I am exhausted.


What a very busy day you have had. I get exhausted just reading your post. Hope you can get some well deserved rest.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> sounds like my day yesterday. put away 350.00 worth of groceries. otherwise pretty much what you said. slept most of the day. poor old us.


 
Looks like you plan on doing some sereious cooking and eating. I will be dropping by for a bite or two.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Maybe take them out for a nap??



Well...since I ate dinner, I can do that!


----------



## simonbaker

msmofet said:


> Man gas stations that are open in NJ are unreal!! Lines are so long and prices have gone up BIG time!!
> 
> I just got back from PA. Took me 1 hour to get there from pull up to filled up 10 minutes! $3.61 a gallon for regular. Amazing. So round trip 2 hr 10 minute. I would still be waiting on line to get 10 gallons (odd/even system here) for maybe a dollar more a gallon.


I am so sorry to hear about all of you out there in the aftermath of hurricane sandy.  Following the updates on t.v.. The devastation is beyond words. My thoughts & prayers are with you all during this difficult time. We appreciate your updates.


----------



## Merlot

Busy weekend so far.  Last night after work I took my kiddo to a movie, had to go to work today to make up for a missed day due to the storm.... At work I did a project in occupational therapy for my 30 some year old patient with limited UE use.. we tie dyed a t- shirt together.  I have it in the washer now, it came out great and she was thrilled to get to do it!  Came home, got kiddo ready for trick or treat (rescheduled.)  He decided his costume didnt feel right so we sprinted off to Walmart for another.  I took him out in the pouring rain (snow still piled up in the yard so he got to walk through it.) Oh and he ended up wearing his regular clothes, a viking hat and a sword!


----------



## simonbaker

Dh made a nice dinner, baked swai, it was a very nice, mild whitefish. Sitting & relaxing before bedtime.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> We are back from Bunnings
> 
> We bought 2 big Tuscan pots, larger than the ones we already had, in forest green colour Also 3 bags of potting mix..but we only needed 2, good to have a spare bag though
> 
> We also bought Harold Hoot which is an owl ornament and also it scares of pesky birds..it's eyes flash and it has a sensor..it goes Hoot Hoot when anything is near it We have trouble with blackbirds always digging around our plants and in the bark...drives us mad!!
> 
> We have repotted the Ficus and the Parlour Palm in their new pots, they look great!
> 
> Also bought some Cane Straw Mulch which we have laid out on top of our modular garden bed
> 
> Both have had lovely showers as it was stinking hot out there already, 30 degrees and we were sweating like anything...so nice and fresh now relaxing in the air conditioning with a coffee


 Sounds like you have had a very productive day!  Your owl ornament sounds like a great idea.  We cannot keep a bird, squirel or gopher near our yard, our cats keep them cleaned out.

 You deserve to put your feet up after all that back breaking work.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sat up way too late last night, goofing off online. Woke up at 11, we did the quick shopping, played with puppies and kittens and back home. Just got done eating some leftover pasta, sauce and sausage. Now I don't want to move.
> 
> Even my teeth are tired...


 
 What about the hair on your arms? Whenever my BIL would get sick, he would complain to my sister that the hair on his arms hurt. He needed them rubbed. Men are such sissies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My teeth are much better now...getting a bubble bath.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Odette, I thought of you as they were showing the countryside of Botswana. Really? A coffee shop and opera house? That's too funny.
> 
> You wouldn't like our Nando's here. Chicken is the only protein they serve. The spinach sounds good but we don't have it here. You would be eating salad, fries, veggies or rice!


 


The coffee house is very nice actually, came across it by accident  They have a Spa there too! Only in Botswana 

SA's Nando just introduced their spinach and they have corn on the cob now. We also have peri peri chicken livers and steak wraps.
The rest of the menu is the same as yours, I used to eat rice and veg or salad


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating from a lovely evening with friends. We had Margaritas and sampled some fancy tequilas. We did a taste comparison between making Margaritas with triple sec and with Cointreau. The Cointreau was much smoother and maybe a little richer. The triple sec, on the other hand, had a nice bite to it. Hard to say which I prefer. Then we had supper.

I'm exhausted from all the cleaning. I'm a bit of a lazy cow, so I need motivation to get the cleaning done. I should invite friends over more often. I even polished the silverware.  

If this post is a bit discombooberated, it's 'cause I had Margaritas, tequila, wine with supper, and ice wine with dessert. I'm definitely in a good mood. I even managed to load the dishwasher and run it.


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> I bought gallons of water, soup and boil in bag rice in case we lost power. Didn't think we would have to leave because a levvee would break. So we still have some soup and rice left.



Ms M, you are one strong woman!  I highly admire you and you deserve to have a good rest.  I would love to cook a nice hot meal and send it down to you....but unfortunately I think it might get cold by the time it made it.  Please take good care.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{MsM}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we have been watching some Junior Masterchef and making Lemon Tarts


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Sounds like you have had a very productive day!  Your owl ornament sounds like a great idea.  We cannot keep a bird, squirel or gopher near our yard, our cats keep them cleaned out.
> 
> You deserve to put your feet up after all that back breaking work.



Thanks SB, we did relax on the recliners this afternoon, nearly fell asleep 

Yes, your cats would certainly be better than an owl sensor


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> I'm recuperating from a lovely evening with friends. We had Margaritas and sampled some fancy tequilas. We did a taste comparison between making Margaritas with triple sec and with Cointreau. The Cointreau was much smoother and maybe a little richer. The triple sec, on the other hand, had a nice bite to it. Hard to say which I prefer. Then we had supper.
> 
> I'm exhausted from all the cleaning. I'm a bit of a lazy cow, so I need motivation to get the cleaning done. I should invite friends over more often. I even polished the silverware.
> 
> If this post is a bit discombooberated, it's 'cause I had Margaritas, tequila, wine with supper, and ice wine with dessert. I'm definitely in a good mood. I even managed to load the dishwasher and run it.


 
One tequila, 2 tequila, 3 tequila floor  
I was nicknamed the Tequila Queen when I was in my 20's, now I can't even smell it without feeling a bit green 
I'm in my 1-3 drinks max phase, think my liver has been pickled already 
There was a time when my sister and I used to drink a bottle of tequila gold each to start our party evenings and finish with some Italian personality (Sambuca). To think I used to drink men under the table without even getting tipsy. Now it only takes about 4 drinks 
The kids have calmed me down!


----------



## msmofet

Praying the next storm passes us. 
 
Well the Verizon tech showed up asked where the phone box was outside and that was the last we saw of her. I never heard her doing anything outside. Two hours later the power went out again for about an hour. Apparently a crew working on the lines down the road a bit from us snapped 2 huge power lines and knocked out the whole grid in this area. A crew that came up from down south to help with storm repairs where in the area and capped the lines and PSE&G got us back up quicker than I thought. So I still have no phone.

I am running out of fuel for my furnace.  I am waiting to make my meatballs till I can't take the cold any more then will bake them in the oven so the house will warm up. 
A friend suggested getting some yellow gas cans to get diesel fuel for my furnace. BUT all the places that have power and are open don't have any of those cans and they won't let you put it in anything else. SO if I can't find cans and the fuel company can't deliver I will have to heat the house with the oven and clothes dryer and be a nervous wreck waiting for this next storm thats supposed to hit on tuesday or wednesday. If we get the snow and freezing weather the water pipes will break and this area can't deal with any more water problems on the ground or a loss of fresh water.
 
Hub worked all night then had to change a flat tire on his (even plate) car before he went to gas staion this morning. That car didn't have enough gas to make it to PA. He waited 2 1/2 hours before they announced they were only going to take cash now. He had to come home and thankfully I had some cash left. He waited another 3 1/2 hours for gas and now he is at a Pep Boys getting the tire patched. He refuses to get a cell phone or else I could have brought him the money and saved him the second 3 1/2 hour wait.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good grief, MsM!  Hang in there, Sweetie!


----------



## Snip 13

Please keep us posted msmofet! Praying for you and your family.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you. I lost cell signal again. It keeps going out. Which is even more upsetting because I have no phones if there is an emergency.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs MsM))) Oh dear, oh dear. Sending good vibes in your direction.


----------



## Snip 13

msmofet said:


> Thank you. I lost cell signal again. It keeps going out. Which is even more upsetting because I have no phones if there is an emergency.


 
Take a breather, stress is no good for anyone. My advise is put something warm on your feet (when your feet are warm, you will be too)
Go sit and rest for a few minutes and just relax.
Everything is going to be fine, just believe that. The mind is a powerful tool. We are all here for you.


----------



## IsaCathrine

Watching the news on TV and thinking that I have to go to work tomorrow! Wish it could be weekend for a few more days!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Vibes, thoughts and prayers are all good...I just wish there was some way to get MsM some heating oil.


----------



## msmofet

Thank you for the good vibes and  thoughts.

Beach Boys - Good Vibrations - YouTube


I also have to go to work tomorrow. Which is good. Need the money because I lost 5 days from the storm and 2 days the week before because I was sick.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just come back from the shops...gee it is yucky outside..it is still extremely hot, the change is meant to be coming in this afternoon YAY


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My teeth are much better now...getting a bubble bath.


 lol
Thanks ! I needed a good laugh. I just got home, walking 12 blocks in the rain, as dh forgot to pick me up after a meeting. I'm trying real hard not to want to rip his head off about now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The time change got me anyway...I went to the new natural food store here, without Shrek the kamikaze shopper, and was able to take my time wandering the store and looking at everything.  Looked at the clock in the car and realized I had been in the store for close to three hours.  Yikes!  But, actually I was only in there for two hours, I had forgot to change the car clock.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The time change got me anyway...I went to the new natural food store here, without Shrek the kamikaze shopper, and was able to take my time wandering the store and looking at everything.  Looked at the clock in the car and realized I had been in the store for close to three hours.  Yikes!  But, actually I was only in there for two hours, I had forgot to change the car clock.



Watch out. The microwave might try to get you too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Watch out. The microwave might try to get you too.



That's the one I changed first!


----------



## msmofet

I broke a part of a tooth . Wondering if and when I will be able to get to the dentist. This is really getting to be unreal. One thing after another. I am wondering if the black cloud I have hanging over me spawned Sandy


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> Watch out. The microwave might try to get you too.




Our microwave display has been broken for years so you can't read the time.  That's one less problem we have.  I look forward tomorrow or the next day when I drive the car for the first time and forget I have to change the clock.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:
			
		

> I broke a part of a tooth . Wondering if and when I will be able to get to the dentist. This is really getting to be unreal. One thing after another. I am wondering if the black cloud I have hanging over me spawned Sandy



Oh great.  Hope you get to the dentist, MsM!

It's this guy's fault:





(anyone else remember Lil Abner?)


----------



## Alix

Sort of unrelated, but what is heating oil? Is it to heat your house? You don't use natural gas for that?


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Oh great.  Hope you get to the dentist, MsM!
> 
> It's this guy's fault:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16198
> 
> (anyone else remember Lil Abner?)



That's Joe Btfsplk!  He walked around with a little black cloud over his head.  I know him well because a family member used to say that was me!  One day after years of hearing this I finally said to this person "if you stop telling me I have a black cloud I might be able to get from under it".  Our relationship and my confidence got better after that!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening guys 

Today I went to do a bit of grocery shopping...then went and visited mum for coffee and a chat and this afternoon I made some more Lemon Tarts 

Now enjoying the thunderstorm that is happening here...bringing in the cool change...bliss


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Sort of unrelated, but what is heating oil? Is it to heat your house? You don't use natural gas for that?


 Yes heating fuel. I don't have natural gas for heating.

There was a 2.0 earthquake New Jersey at just after 1:00am 11/5/12.

Someone doesn't like NJ!!

I am wondering what is going to happen next. I am deciding if I want to go wait on a gas line to fill up my car.


----------



## tinlizzie

msmofet said:


> Yes heating fuel. I don't have natural gas for heating.
> 
> There was a 2.0 earthquake New Jersey at just after 1:00am 11/5/12.
> 
> Someone doesn't like NJ!!
> 
> I am wondering what is going to happen next. I am deciding if I want to go wait on a gas line to fill up my car.


 
Awww, MSM.  All that stuff is just piling on at this point!  Maybe the 2.0 was all the good vibes from us DCers arriving at once!  We're sure pulling for you to get some good news today.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Awww, MSM.  All that stuff is just piling on at this point!  Maybe the 2.0 was all the good vibes from us DCers arriving at once!  We're sure pulling for you to get some good news today.


+1


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I broke a part of a tooth . Wondering if and when I will be able to get to the dentist. This is really getting to be unreal. One thing after another. I am wondering if the black cloud I have hanging over me spawned Sandy


 
That is my personal black cloud. Please send it back. I need it. I was wondering where it went the day I got news that my eye surgery was really going to happen.  and one for you.  Looks like you might need a few of them right now.


----------



## vitauta

how is your day going today, msm?  i was just reading through your recent posts, and came across georgie, the adorable kitty you saved from the neighbor's abuse.  is georgie still with you?  what pretty facial markings he has--such a cutie.  i hope you have been able to be together during this stormy, stressful time--survivors of super storm sandy, and its most difficult aftermath.  i hope you are able to get the gasoline and heating oil that you need, and real soon.  try to keep in mind that this is a very temporary, though terrible situation, with difficult circumstances, that you are meeting with great purpose and determination.  you and your loved ones are together and unhurt.  normalcy will return, hopefully sooner rather than later, to your daily life, and you will be able to put this calamity behind you.  your dc friends are with you, msm, during these troubling times.  know that you are in our thoughts, that prayers go out regularly to keep you safe and strong....


----------



## Addie

I just got my ceiling fixed. There was a big crack and it has been there since I moved in five years ago. Every year when they have inspections of the apartments, that crack went on the list to be repaired. It had become a joke. Louie did a good job of repairing and cleaning up after. But he missed a big blob of compound that dropped on the rug. I am glad I found it before it hardened. I poured water on it and got out the scrub brush. All gone! That is work I am not used to doing. Left me out of breath. 

All my furniture is on wheels. Made doing the job so much easier. Now I have to vacuum up the small pieces of plaster he missed. I also have to get dressed and deliver the food for the church. I meant to do it Saturday. I was so harried that day that I forgot. Today is going to be  busy day. I don't knw what I will be ble to do after the surgery. I am sure limitations will be placed on me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

After a wild and woolly night, it is so still this morning and a nice cool 15 degrees 

This morning I am am going to pre order the Wii U Black Premium Pack at EB Games, along with 2 games...Sonic All Star Racing and New Super Mario Bros WOOHOO!!

Also have some things to get at the shops and need to find a present for Don, mums partner as it is his 75th Birthday next Friday...it is mums birthday this Friday, but I have all the presents bought and wrapped for mum already 

Have a lovely day/night everyone


----------



## Snip 13

Eating peanuts and drinking coriander seed tea. Darn it's hot today!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting to hear from the hospital what time my surgery is scheduled for. 

Because I smoke, I like to keep the two windows open a crack in the winter. Today it is really chilly out. My computer is right near the windows. I have to choose to wearing a sweater or closing the windows. I hate wearing a sweater in the house. But the choice is made for me. The windows will stay open a crack. There is no other place I can put the computer. 

I do need to go out and tackle the sink AGAIN! I need to start buying some good plastic forks and spoons. I go through the clean ones like they were just trash to toss away. Instead they go into the sink waiting for me to get up off my bottom and wash them. I need a maid. Just to keep the sink empty. Oh well, I am ff to clean the kitchen.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I am sitting here waiting to hear from the hospital what time my surgery is scheduled for.
> 
> Because I smoke, I like to keep the two windows open a crack in the winter. Today it is really chilly out. My computer is right near the windows. I have to choose to wearing a sweater or closing the windows. I hate wearing a sweater in the house. But the choice is made for me. The windows will stay open a crack. There is no other place I can put the computer.
> 
> I do need to go out and tackle the sink AGAIN! I need to start buying some good plastic forks and spoons. I go through the clean ones like they were just trash to toss away. Instead they go into the sink waiting for me to get up off my bottom and wash them. I need a maid. Just to keep the sink empty. Oh well, I am ff to clean the kitchen.


 
I smoke too but I hate the smell  I always keep my windows open no matter what the weather. I don't like heat either so I put the AC on the coldest setting in the dead of winter. 
It's always the same routine in my house. I open everything and Hubby closes them. We could carry on like that for hours just opening and closing windows and doors


----------



## taxlady

Stirling and I just now piled the garden furniture and put the tarp over the pile. Just in time too. There were a few snowflakes when I went shopping.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> I smoke too but I hate the smell  I always keep my windows open no matter what the weather. I don't like heat either so I put the AC on the coldest setting in the dead of winter.
> It's always the same routine in my house. I open everything and Hubby closes them. We could carry on like that for hours just opening and closing windows and doors


 
I have been smoking since I was 10 y.o. I am now 73 and I just love it when folks tell me I should quit smoking. I don't think so. And don't start telling me all the benefits. I have heard them all. I smoke because I want to. I don't drink, and I stopped chasing men a long time ago. I live alone. I smoke in my home or outside and never near other people. Some folks eat lots of chocolate. I smoke. Leave me alone.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I have been smoking since I was 10 y.o. I am now 73 and I just love it when folks tell me I should quit smoking. I don't think so. And don't start telling me all the benefits. I have heard them all. I smoke because I want to. I don't drink, and I stopped chasing men a long time ago. I live alone. I smoke in my home or outside and never near other people. Some folks eat lots of chocolate. I smoke. Leave me alone.


 
I started when I was 14 and I have no plans to quit anytime soon. I love telling Dr's that I don't smoke, they never seem to know whats wrong if you "don't smoke" 
I don't smoke near my children and it's the one thing that calms me down.
It's either tobacco or happy pills, I choose tobacco 
I drink more than enough pills thank you, I'm full after taking my Chronic meds alone


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont need to do any watering as it rained so much last night 

Just been sweeping some leaves up out on the patio and now I must do a pile of ironing before hitting the shops


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> I dont need to do any watering as it rained so much last night
> 
> Just been sweeping some leaves up out on the patio and now I must do a pile of ironing before hitting the shops


You seem to do a lot of ironing. You have also mentioned that you don't like ironing. Have you considered getting a steamer?


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm finishing up cleaning the house for my daughter's visit tomorrow.  She and I plan to eat and sight-see for a week or so.  She's in from Denver and was dreading the heat down here, but it has turned off nice - 60's at night and 80's daytime. Have bought way too many sweets plus have plans to get gelato and fresh donuts while she's here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I'm finishing up cleaning the house for my daughter's visit tomorrow.  She and I plan to eat and sight-see for a week or so.  She's in from Denver and was dreading the heat down here, but it has turned off nice - 60's at night and 80's daytime. Have bought way too many sweets plus have plans to get gelato and fresh donuts while she's here.



That should be fun, Lizzie!  I hope you both have a good time.


----------



## Snip 13

Going to bed! just noticed it's midnight, I must stop doing this lol! I had no trouble sleeping till I discovered DC that is.


----------



## love2"Q"

Thinking its going to be a long 8 weeks...


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:
			
		

> Thinking its going to be a long 8 weeks...



Awww, congrats, Grampa!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, congrats, Grampa!


+1

They are adorable.


----------



## love2"Q"

Thanks..


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating from some ABTs that I made as an appetizer. Those jalapeños were a lot hotter than average. We had limeade and vodka with that. Now I have drunk so much limeade (in an attempt to put out the fire in my mouth) that I will have to be *very* careful when I make supper. Somehow it really never occurred to me (until it was too late) that I could drink the limeade without the vodka.


----------



## kadesma

love2"Q" said:


> Thinking its going to be a long 8 weeks...


 How darling. Enjoy them.
kades


----------



## love2"Q"

taxlady said:
			
		

> I'm recuperating from some ABTs that I made as an appetizer. Those jalapeños were a lot hotter than average. We had limeade and vodka with that. Now I have drunk so much limeade (in an attempt to put out the fire in my mouth) that I will have to be very careful when I make supper. Somehow it really never occurred to me (until it was too late) that I could drink the limeade without the vodka.



Love ABTs.. and limeade and vodka is pretty good too...


----------



## taxlady

Now, I am trying to get supper on the table in spite of being a more than a little bit tiddly.


----------



## Dawgluver

ABTs and vodka limeade sound wonderful!

Have the free wellness blood test and flu shot early tomorrow through work, supposed to fast for 12 hours, which means I now have 5 minutes to cram down whatever I can.  Why is it a fast makes me so hungry?  I'm never hungry this time of night!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That should be fun, Lizzie! I hope you both have a good time.


 
Thanks, PF.  You can bet we'll spend some time running through the DC funny thread, although I've already passed some of the best along to her via emails.   Good way to start the day, I'm thinkin'.


----------



## simonbaker

I am enjoying a toosie roll pop sucker. I just love'em!


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got back from the shops...been out all morning 

Now time for some lunch and a relaxing afternoon!


----------



## vitauta

simonbaker said:


> I am enjoying a toosie roll pop sucker. I just love'em!





me too, simon!  and they last such a nice long time....


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been wrapping presents this afternoon and did some ironing...we are just cooking tea now


----------



## msmofet

simonbaker said:


> I am enjoying a toosie roll pop sucker. I just love'em!


 


vitauta said:


> me too, simon! and *they last such a nice long time*....


 Not necessarily


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Good evening guys
> 
> Today I went to do a bit of grocery shopping...then went and visited mum for coffee and a chat and this afternoon I made some more Lemon Tarts
> 
> Now enjoying the thunderstorm that is happening here...bringing in the cool change...bliss



If I ever get to Australia I really want to meet you and your Mum.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:
			
		

> I am enjoying a toosie roll pop sucker. I just love'em!



I am right there with you!!!! I like the chocolate one the best.


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> I am right there with you!!!! I like the chocolate one the best.




woo boy, yess--chocolate-on-chocolate rules, chopper!


red (cherry?) and orange ones are pretty good, too....


----------



## taxlady

Getting ready to take Stirling to the doctor and then the airport for 16h00. He is going to Calgary for about a week.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went up to vote this morning and in the same building there is a used book store. I sure lucked out, I got a copy of Gooseberry Patch"s COMING HOME FOR CHRISTMAS cook book for only $1. I love these cookbooks.


----------



## LPBeier

trying to keep myself calm since getting the news this morning my angiogram is in jan and the followup is in march.  i really don't want this test because of memories of my mom's "1 in 10,000" experience (she did survive but they had to use paddles).  i know it is unlikely to happen to me and as TB said, i don't want to give myself a heart attack worrying about it.  they are just being cautious because of an anomilie at the bottom of my heart and family history.

think positive, think positive, think.....


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Getting ready to take Stirling to the doctor and then the airport for 16h00. He is going to Calgary for about a week.


hope all went well with dr and flight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

I am going to start my spring cleaning today...bit by bit every day


----------



## Addie

What am I doing? I am sitting here with a patch over my left eye. The surgery  went very well. they had a hell of a time finding a vein for the IV. Took three nurses and finally the anesthesiologist came in and put it in my ankle. I took a short nap until my phone woke me up. Son #2 called. I forgot to tell him about the surgery. Not a happy person right now. 

All is well. If my typing is a little off, please forgive me. I do touch typing, but even that is hard right now.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> What am I doing? I am sitting here with a patch over my left eye. The surgery went very well. they had a hell of a time finding a vein for the IV. Took three nurses and finally the anesthesiologist came in and put it in my ankle. I took a short nap until my phone woke me up. Son #2 called. I forgot to tell him about the surgery. Not a happy person right now.
> 
> All is well. If my typing is a little off, please forgive me. I do touch typing, but even that is hard right now.


 
I'm so glad you're ok! Thanks for letting us all know  Next time you need to find a vain just start singing, it works for me. My vains vanish when I panick 
My Dr used to think I'm nuts, now he reminds me to sing!


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> I'm so glad you're ok! Thanks for letting us all know  Next time you need to find a vain just start singing, it works for me. My vains vanish when I panick
> My Dr used to think I'm nuts, now he reminds me to sing!


 
I am not afraid of needles. But my veins are shot to hell. They have lost all their collegen and as a result are very small and delicate. Everytime they think they have a working one, it blows. I have even had to have one IV done in my neck. That was the best one I ever had. It is a last resort to go there. I amgoingto lie down again. I am very tired right now. I have to put drops in my eyes tonight. And change the eye patch. So much fun. Now I have to look forward to the right eye.

The doctor gave me a lens whereby I will still be wearing glasses, but the lens will be a lot thinner that what I have been wearing the past years. If I traded the right lens in, I could get a nickel refund.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I am not afraid of needles. But my veins are shot to hell. They have lost all their collegen and as a result are very small and delicate. Everytime they think they have a working one, it blows. I have even had to have one IV done in my neck. That was the best one I ever had. It is a last resort to go there. I amgoingto lie down again. I am very tired right now. I have to put drops in my eyes tonight. And change the eye patch. So much fun. Now I have to look forward to the right eye.
> 
> The doctor gave me a lens whereby I will still be wearing glasses, but the lens will be a lot thinner that what I have been wearing the past years. If I traded the right lens in, I could get a nickel refund.


 
You go get some well deserved rest! Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Addie, for keeping us posted.  I'm glad you were finally able to get the procedure done.  I hope it all turns out well, and am looking forwarding to hearing about it.


----------



## simonbaker

Glad to hear all is well addie!  : )  It's great you taking the time to let us know how you're doing.  Take care!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Glad to hear all is well addie!  : )  It's great you taking the time to let us know how you're doing.  Take care!


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> hope all went well with dr and flight.


Thanks Laurie. He had some blood tests and got his blood pressure medication dosage changed. He has just started taking BP meds and the doctor is making sure that they aren't having any ill effects.

I dropped him at the airport at 15h00. I'm checking the WestJet site and his plane should be landing in a few minutes. I expect to get a text message from him when he gets a minute.

Positive thoughts about your upcoming angiogram.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Positive thoughts about your upcoming angiogram.



+1 again!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> +2



+3


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> +1 again!


+2


----------



## simonbaker

I just got done with a nice, long, hot shower after spending an hour in the pool. Looking forward to a warm & cozy bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have done a bit of shopping this morning...also did some spring cleaning..now about to have lunch and relax in the recliner


----------



## Alix

Got up to a LOT of snow. Supposed to meet a friend for breakfast. Ick. Ah well, it was time to break out the dog team anyway.


----------



## Andy M.

Going to do some PT exercises.  Then off to pick up our grandson from school.


----------



## taxlady

Going to pick up the financial data from the Danish Club treasurer. Somehow I got stuck doing the year ends. It's likely to be a real hodgepodge. They need a draft ASAP.

If I get re-elected as vice president, I will offer to do the bookkeeping on a *monthly* basis.


----------



## Alix

Tried to go out for breakfast with a friend...no go. Roads are too awful. Turned around and came home. Shovelled our walk and the neighbours' walks. Neighbour on one side is pregnant, one two doors down just unexpectedly lost his wife of 50+ years. I don't think either one is up to shovelling at the moment. Its coming down so hard I'll have to do another run at it before I leave for work. YIKES!


----------



## msmofet

The nor'easter is here. I am going to get ready for work and head out soon. Hoping I make it home tonight and we don't loose powwer again.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am going grocery shopping and then going to do some more spring cleaning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Celebrating my win from the cooking contest at work.  Many reports of "Amazing" "Fantastic"

I am very pleased!  And no I'm not telling, it happens to be my entry for the Golden Chef Challenge this weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aw, c'mon, PF, just a teeny hint?  We won't tell!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating my win from the cooking contest at work. Many reports of "Amazing" "Fantastic"
> 
> I am very pleased! And no I'm not telling, it happens to be my entry for the Golden Chef Challenge this weekend.



 Congratulations!!  What dish are you making?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Congratulations!!  What dish are you making?



Forget it, SB, she says she's not talking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It has pumpkin in it...


----------



## vitauta

msmofet said:


> The nor'easter is here. I am going to get ready for work and head out soon. Hoping I make it home tonight and we don't loose powwer again.




how is the back to work thing going, msm?  enough with the storms already!  i hope things quiet down and settle down for you, and that you have the power, fuel, food, and everything else you need to feel normal, comfortable and safe in your life and your home place.  keep a good thought, msm....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> how is the back to work thing going, msm?  enough with the storms already!  i hope things quiet down and settle down for you, and that you have the power, fuel, food, and everything else you need to feel normal, comfortable and safe in your life and your home place.  keep a good thought, msm....



Yes, what Vit said!  Please keep us posted, MsM!


----------



## Addie

I am waiting to hear from my girlfriend in Atlanta. Her ex was heading out from Boston early this afternoon and deading down I90 right through Conn. He finished his last radation treatment this morning and can't wait to get back home to Atlanta. No snow tires and no idea how to drive in snow. We are both worried about how he is doing. No signal to his cell either. I about to call her to see if she has heard from him. I hope he has the good sense to stop at a motel for the night.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It has pumpkin in it...


 Pumpkin cheesecake maybe? Give us a hint, is it a dessert or an entree?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and a sweet potato...

No more hints, you will find out when it's unveiled on Saturday!


----------



## simonbaker

I look forward to it!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> how is the back to work thing going, msm?  enough with the storms already!  i hope things quiet down and settle down for you, and that you have the power, fuel, food, and everything else you need to feel normal, comfortable and safe in your life and your home place.  keep a good thought, msm....


+1


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on a year's worth of bookkeeping for the Danish Club.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today, I did some more spring cleaning, also some shopping, relaxing now with a coffee


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here whimpering quietly. I shoveled a LOT of snow yesterday and my shoulder hurts. 

The snow outside is truly beautiful...until you have to drive in it! We got between 8 and 10 inches of heavy, wet snow. The snow plows are out, but they focus on the main roads and not the residential streets. Of course, you need to get out of your neighborhood to get on the streets! Oh well, slow and steady. I'm going to hole up with netflix til I have to go to work.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm sitting here whimpering quietly. I shoveled a LOT of snow yesterday and my shoulder hurts.
> 
> The snow outside is truly beautiful...until you have to drive in it! We got between 8 and 10 inches of heavy, wet snow. The snow plows are out, but they focus on the main roads and not the residential streets. Of course, you need to get out of your neighborhood to get on the streets! Oh well, slow and steady. I'm going to hole up with netflix til I have to go to work.


 
Worcester here in the middle of the state got eight inches of snow yesterday. Our ground is bare. It was a fast Nor'easter. We have nothing. Just a lot of rain and wind yesterday. But the two towns next to us along the Atlantic had waves coming in over the seawall. But that is normal for around here. In the meantime I am going to just rest. I can't bend over and a whole bunch of other rules while the eye is healing. Fine by me. A good excuse to be lazy.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> I'm sitting here whimpering quietly. I shoveled a LOT of snow yesterday and my shoulder hurts...




Oh, crap.  I forgot about shoveling snow.  It will probably be taboo for my shoulder this year.  I'll have to find a kid somewhere to do some of it so SO doesn't try to do it all.


----------



## Alix

Time to buy a snowblower Andy. You can definitely do it with a snowblower. I'm pretty sorry I tried it though. I'd made so much progress with my stupid shoulder and now I'm back to square one!


----------



## Andy M.

I live in a condo development so I'm responsible for very little.  I have to dig my car out of its parking space and move it so the parking area can be plowed clear.  I have to shovel off my deck and shovel a path from back to front so I can get the trash and recycle to the curb.  A small power shovel could do the trick.


----------



## Alix

Ah. I guess a snowblower is a bit of overkill. Our driveway is about 80-100ft long and narrow, I think that qualifies as snowblower territory. 

A power shovel or a powerful kid should do the job! Good luck.


----------



## Addie

I understand completely Andy. I am sitting here with three lists in my mind. One list from the surgeon of things I can't do, a list of things I can do, but don't want to, and a list of things I would love to do but can't see well enough yet. Like sewing. I keep the eye that had the surgery closed. When I do open it, I can actually see things to my left. Something I have never been able to do all my life. Right now it is unsettling. But I am sure I will adjust. I would come and shovel for you, but I think that is on the list of "can't do." I know I sound crazy, but I have always loved shoveling. I am not so sure it is a good activity for a heart patient. But  I would love to be abale to try a few shovels full. Make a pile big enough to make a snowgirl.


----------



## kadesma

Alix said:


> I'm sitting here whimpering quietly. I shoveled a LOT of snow yesterday and my shoulder hurts.
> 
> The snow outside is truly beautiful...until you have to drive in it! We got between 8 and 10 inches of heavy, wet snow. The snow plows are out, but they focus on the main roads and not the residential streets. Of course, you need to get out of your neighborhood to get on the streets! Oh well, slow and steady. I'm going to hole up with netflix til I have to go to work.


 I'm sorry Alix, I know how that can hurt. Mine is finally getting to the point where I can move it without wincing.That will teach me not to fall. Please take care and feel better.Get a good movie some comfort nummies and rest.
cj


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I live in a condo development so I'm responsible for very little.  I have to dig my car out of its parking space and move it so the parking area can be plowed clear.  I have to shovel off my deck and shovel a path from back to front so I can get the trash and recycle to the curb.  A small power shovel could do the trick.



we don't have to do anything here.  since the electrical room for the building is on our side and uses our path past the front door, the complex has to keep it clean from leaves and snow, and keep it salted which is great for me.  my parking spot is next to the utilities spot and is a disabled spot so they keep it very clean too!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It is mums birthday today and we are having mum and her partner Don over for a dinner tonight, looking forward to it


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> It is mums birthday today and we are having mum and her partner Don over for a dinner tonight, looking forward to it




that's lovely, kylie.  what are you fixing for your mum's birthday meal tonight?


----------



## kadesma

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> It is mums birthday today and we are having mum and her partner Don over for a dinner tonight, looking forward to it


 Happy Birthday to your MUM Kylie. Have a lovely evening.
kades


----------



## taxlady

Working on the bookkeeping for the club. I finally got access to online banking.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Working on the bookkeeping for the club. I finally got access to online banking.


 
Good for you. Stay on them and don't let them get away with anything. After all it your dues also that keep that club going. Sounds like that is a very special club that has a lot of meaning for you. Otherwise you wouldn't be fightiing so hard to get things in order.


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting here trying to convince myself that I should go to the gym.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sitting here trying to convince myself that I should go to the gym.


 
Have you given yourself a treat for all you have accomplished? For every ten pounds you lose, treat yourself. It doesn't have to be something expensive or big. Just something that makes you happy and you don't ordinarily do or have.


----------



## chopper

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm sitting here whimpering quietly. I shoveled a LOT of snow yesterday and my shoulder hurts.
> 
> The snow outside is truly beautiful...until you have to drive in it! We got between 8 and 10 inches of heavy, wet snow. The snow plows are out, but they focus on the main roads and not the residential streets. Of course, you need to get out of your neighborhood to get on the streets! Oh well, slow and steady. I'm going to hole up with netflix til I have to go to work.



Could you send some of that heavy wet snow my way?  We sure could use the moisture here.


----------



## chopper

I just harvested my cherry tomatoes from the basement. I pulled the plants up by the roots last month when we had a frost. All the little tomatoes were green. Now they are all red and ripe. I didn't believe it would work, but it does!  I tried to just cover them but the wind was too strong. Lesson learned.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Could you send some of that heavy wet snow my way? We sure could use the moisture here.


 
You don't know what you are asking for. We get a different type of snow in the east than you get. We get the heavy, wet, icy snow. So dang hard to shovel. You get the nice fluffy kind.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I just harvested my cherry tomatoes from the basement. I pulled the plants up by the roots last month when we had a frost. All the little tomatoes were green. Now they are all red and ripe. I didn't believe it would work, but it does! I tried to just cover them but the wind was too strong. Lesson learned.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16246


 
They look beautiful.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I just harvested my cherry tomatoes from the basement. I pulled the plants up by the roots last month when we had a frost. All the little tomatoes were green. Now they are all red and ripe. I didn't believe it would work, but it does!  I tried to just cover them but the wind was too strong. Lesson learned.



Nice, Chopper!  I picked all my cherry toms green prior to the freeze, put them in a bowl, and by now they've all turned red.  Once I had such a prolific cherry tom in a pot, we brought it inside, and it produced till January!


----------



## Kylie1969

What a busy morning!

I have made the tart shells, blind baked, baked and now they are cooling 

I have got everything ready to make the chocolate ganache and the sweetened whipped cream

I have also cut up all the chicken and that is now marinading in the fridge

Have done all the dishes from this mornings cooking and swept and mopped the kitchen floor...now time for a coffee break


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> that's lovely, kylie.  what are you fixing for your mum's birthday meal tonight?



Thanks V 

We are making homemade Butter Chicken with pappadoms and hot mango chutney

For dessert I am making Chocolate Ganache Tarts with sweet whipped cream


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> Happy Birthday to your MUM Kylie. Have a lovely evening.
> kades



Thank you so much Kades


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thanks V
> 
> We are making homemade Butter Chicken with pappadoms and hot mango chutney
> 
> For dessert I am making Chocolate Ganache Tarts with sweet whipped cream



Happy birthday to your Mum, Kylie!  Sounds like lovely stuff!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> You don't know what you are asking for. We get a different type of snow in the east than you get. We get the heavy, wet, icy snow. So dang hard to shovel. You get the nice fluffy kind.



I do know what I'm asking for. And send it!  I grew up in Michigan and Hubby grew up in New Jersey. We know the snow, and we need it here!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Happy birthday to your Mum, Kylie!  Sounds like lovely stuff!



Thank you DL 

I am exhausted  I have done so much cooking and prep..not to mention ironing and washing...I am stuffed 

Going to pour myself a nice red wine soon, I think I deserve it


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

We had a wonderful night last night for mums birthday

The Butter Chicken we made was tasty and the Chocolate Ganache tarts were delicious, everyone loved them 

Bit of a headache this morning and tired...self inflicted though...too much red wine 

Relaxing day on the recliner I think...after a nice fry up for breakfast...bacon, sausages, eggs and tomato


----------



## Kylie1969

Here are the tarts I made yesterday


----------



## taxlady

Beautiful, yummy looking tarts Kylie.

I have a friend who gets headaches from red wine, except for the organic stuff - it doesn't have the sulfites.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing with a grape toosie pop sucker. I have been keeping my calories right around 1,200 daily so i reward my self with a 60 calorie toosie pop sucker occassionaly.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Beautiful, yummy looking tarts Kylie.
> 
> I have a friend who gets headaches from red wine, except for the organic stuff - it doesn't have the sulfites.



Thank you Taxy 

Good to know it isnt just me with the red wine headaches

I have decided to become a non drinker...alcohol doesn't seem to sit well with me these days...and I feel it is a waste of a day when I feel like I do right now...so from now on at celebrations I will have juice instead


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Here are the tarts I made yesterday



your ganache tarts are a lovely sight, and look absolutely scrumptious, kylie!  lovely birthday sweet treat for your mum's birthday!  

it must have been a big job!  well worth it though!  please give us your recipe for these beauties, kylie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much V 

Yes, it was a lot of work but well worth the effort as they tasted wonderful and everyone enjoyed them, so that made me happy 

I will put the recipe up for you


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here moaning. I ate too much pizza. That'll teach me. I never do that. My daughter already asked if Iwould be eating this year. I told her yes, the same amount of everything I can have. A spoonful of potato, veggie, stuffing, gravy. and a small amount of dark meat. Just enough to fill a salad plate. I have dinner size plates in my cabinet that haven't seen the light of day in five years. I should give them to the church to use. Ooooh, my poor stomach.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sorry to hear your stomach is hurting from too much pizza Addie...how many slices did you have?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Sorry to hear your stomach is hurting from too much pizza Addie...how many slices did you have?


 
Just two. And I had trouble finishing the second one.


----------



## Kylie1969

Not good 

Is there anything you can take to make it feel a bit better?


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting here in my brand new chair at my brand new desk which are making both sitting and typing so very much easier.  I am so happy right now I could cry.  My dear sweet TB took me to the store and we bought an all glass (ugh to clean but it is really nice) desk with lots of room and is the right height and leg space and a mesh back chair with adjustable everything!

Not only does this make it easier for me at the computer but it will go far to getting my studio set up.  I was working on a really crowded little desk that was Dad's from his condo and I had no room for anything including stretching my legs out which is important.

So now I have to clean up the other half of the room....but not tonight, we did enough! I am going to catch up on some stuff here and call it a night!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Not good
> 
> Is there anything you can take to make it feel a bit better?


 
A trip to the bathroom will take care of it. I had part of my stomach removed years ago. So I know better than to eat too much at a sitting. My own fault.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie, your tarts look awesome! Happy Birthday to your Mom!

Addie, sorry to hear of your stomach woes - I have been having them lately too.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am sitting here in my brand new chair at my brand new desk which are making both sitting and typing so very much easier. I am so happy right now I could cry. My dear sweet TB took me to the store and we bought an all glass (ugh to clean but it is really nice) desk with lots of room and is the right height and leg space and a mesh back chair with adjustable everything!
> 
> Not only does this make it easier for me at the computer but it will go far to getting my studio set up. I was working on a really crowded little desk that was Dad's from his condo and I had no room for anything including stretching my legs out which is important.
> 
> So now I have to clean up the other half of the room....but not tonight, we did enough! I am going to catch up on some stuff here and call it a night!


 
That is good news. If you are  planning on spending a lot of time in that area you need to be comfortable. Sounds like you are making a lot of progress with your special room.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Kylie, your tarts look awesome! Happy Birthday to your Mom!
> 
> Addie, sorry to hear of your stomach woes - I have been having them lately too.


 
Thank you for caring. It is my own stupid fault. I know better than to eat like that. I started to feel uncomfortable in the middle of the second piece of pizza. I should have stopped right there instead of trying to finish it.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Kylie, your tarts look awesome! Happy Birthday to your Mom!



Thanks Laurie


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Thank you for caring. It is my own stupid fault. I know better than to eat like that. I started to feel uncomfortable in the middle of the second piece of pizza. I should have stopped right there instead of trying to finish it.


But did you enjoy the pizza?


----------



## chopper

LP, good for you!  You new set up sounds fantastic. Addie, I hope you are feeling better this morning. 

I'm sitting at the breakfast table at my son and DIL's place. I am having a cup of Awake tea from the Keirig. Yum!  When we got in late last night I had a nice chi late. That was wonderful too.


----------



## taxlady

I'm having a cup of coffee. I am trying to wake up. I'm still tired from the all nighter I pulled to get the Danish Club's bookkeeping done. We are having an executive meeting at my house in less than 3 1/2 hours. I have to print the reports and clean up enough that I won't be embarrassed. I have been to the homes of two of the other executive club members. They have the completely tidy, completely clean homes that are typical of Scandinavians (and the Dutch, I hear). 

Why oh why didn't I get the gene for that?


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Just two. And I had trouble finishing the second one.


 
Sorry to hear that Addie 
I eat a whole large pizza on my own, feel kinda guilty now  Have to eat large portions, I get too thin if I don't 

Is it just because you don't have much of an appetite or do you have tummy problems?
I have IBS so my stomach hurts most of the time after eating. I don't always notice it anymore, I'm used to it. Just can't eat raw onion, cabbage, green pepper, too much acid or white bread, peanuts... ok a lot of things without curling with pain or having to run. I've made peace with it and I'm not giving up all the foods I love. I just have them less often.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> I'm having a cup of coffee. I am trying to wake up. I'm still tired from the all nighter I pulled to get the Danish Club's bookkeeping done. We are having an executive meeting at my house in less than 3 1/2 hours. I have to print the reports and clean up enough that I won't be embarrassed. I have been to the homes of two of the other executive club members. They have the completely tidy, completely clean homes that are typical of Scandinavians (and the Dutch, I hear).
> 
> Why oh why didn't I get the gene for that?


 
Trust me, you don't want that gene!!! I'm totally OCD and it's soul distroying and very tiring! You can have my clean gene anytime 

People that look past perfection are lucky, I can't go to bed no matter how tired I am without my home being spotless


----------



## Snip 13

Sorry guys, I'm talking way too much and being far too blunt today!
PMS bad, feel like biting someones head of and eating everything in sight lol! TMI I know but honesty is my downfall sometimes


----------



## vitauta

no sorrys, snippers, your own rule:  no saying sorry for being yourself.  we love you just the way you are, snip.  no matter how we may feel about it, we all still must play the hand we are dealt.  some days we do it better than others.


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> no sorrys, snippers, your own rule:  no saying sorry for being yourself.  we love you just the way you are, snip.  no matter how we may feel about it, we all still must play the hand we are dealt.  some days we do it better than others.



+1 on all counts!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm so glad to be past the mood swings that PMS offers...now I'm just mad all the time


----------



## kadesma

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry guys, I'm talking way too much and being far too blunt today!
> PMS bad, feel like biting someones head of and eating everything in sight lol! TMI I know but honesty is my downfall sometimes


 No it's not Snip, it makes you the wonderful  mom and person you are. Stay as you are. We love it.
kades


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm so glad to be past the mood swings that PMS offers...now I'm just mad all the time





sometimes i wonder if i'm even  a woman at all--never had pms, not a single hot flash, didn't even have any food cravings when i was pregn...oh, okay, forget it then.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> sometimes i wonder if i'm even  a woman at all--never had pms, not a single hot flash, didn't even have any food cravings when i was pregn...oh, okay, forget it then.


I never had PMS either. I didn't have actual hot flashes, but I did have some personal, tropical and Arctic vacations.


----------



## taxlady

Now I'm waiting for the other members of the Danish Club executive to show up. I'm sure glad that it's at my house, even if it is still in a somewhat embarrassing state. I'm still too tired to drive anywhere.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> No it's not Snip, it makes you the wonderful  mom and person you are. Stay as you are. We love it.
> kades



+1


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Now I'm waiting for the other members of the Danish Club executive to show up. I'm sure glad that it's at my house, even if it is still in a somewhat embarrassing state. I'm still too tired to drive anywhere.



I hope they appreciate all your hard work!


----------



## vitauta

msm, i hope that you folks still have your power, or at least have it back on.  i know this last storm, that nor'eastern, dumped a lot of snow on top of all your already existing troubles.  this is beginning to drag on way too long, msm--we know how much you need and deserve relief from all of your daily struggles.

please, whenever you can, please get back to us with news that you are alright, and with news of your current conditions.  we worry about you and, even if you don't feel much like dealing w/us at dc right now, know that we are here for you, that we care, that lots of prayers and wishes are being said so that you and your family can soon be restored to normalcy.--  back to the days when you didn't want for anything, when  all your cares were small and manageable.  so, msm, get back to us when the time is right for you....


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> But did you enjoy the pizza?


 
Oh yes! Anytime I get pizza from Santarpio's it is a great day. So worth every ache.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

It is going to be a hot one here today, 35c 

Staying in today and having a relaxing one


----------



## Addie

I have just done the most stupid thing I could possibly do. I just finished watching "Dark Victory" with Bette Davis and George Brent. I have seen it before and it is one of my all time favorite movies along with "Twelve Angry Men". Or at least it was. I couldn't change the channel. There weren't even any commercials. And it was uncut. What in heavens name was I thinking. Needless to say, I have allowed myself to get really upset all over again. If I bend over, will someone kick me all over the place?


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Trust me, you don't want that gene!!! I'm totally OCD and it's soul distroying and very tiring! You can have my clean gene anytime
> 
> People that look past perfection are lucky, I can't go to bed no matter how tired I am without my home being spotless



I am a bit OCD on cleaning too Snip...I like everything to be just right and very clean


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Oh yes! Anytime I get pizza from Santarpio's it is a great day. So worth every ache.



Good to hear you enjoyed it Addie 

Is your stomach feeling better now?


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Trust me, you don't want that gene!!! I'm totally OCD and it's soul distroying and very tiring! You can have my clean gene anytime
> 
> People that look past perfection are lucky, I can't go to bed no matter how tired I am without my home being spotless


But, the Scandinavian gene for that isn't OCD. Maybe it would have kicked in if I had had any children. Looking past perfection isn't my problem. I just want my house clean enough that guests are comfortable.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I hope they appreciate all your hard work!


Well, they seemed to appreciate the financial reports. They really liked the layout and amount of information.

As to the cleaning, I doubt they noticed. But, I got all the cat hair off all the sitting surfaces. There weren't any dust bunnies tigers and the guy who took off his shoes at the door didn't get crumbs and whatnot stuck to his socks.

There was still a bunch of dirty crystal glasses next to the kitchen sink. I have been feeling too clumsy to wash crystal. I used to put it in the dishwasher, but one of my glasses broke in the dishwasher without hitting something else. I think the water sprays pretty hard.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> But, the Scandinavian gene for that isn't OCD. Maybe it would have kicked in if I had had any children. Looking past perfection isn't my problem. I just want my house clean enough that guests are comfortable.


I'm not Scandinavian but +1!


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> no sorrys, snippers, your own rule: no saying sorry for being yourself. we love you just the way you are, snip. no matter how we may feel about it, we all still must play the hand we are dealt. some days we do it better than others.


 
Thank you V and Laurie and PF and Kades!! Was having a nasty day 
Just had pain from hell and was sweating and  feeling severely irritated by everything. All better now


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I'm not Scandinavian but +1!


 
I solved that problem when I moved here five years ago. It is a studio and even though I have one of the larger apartments, there is no room for company. So I have and still do tell folks that I have no chairs for anyone to sit on. They can visit and stay for tea or coffee, but the will have to stand. Actually I do have two folding chairs, and my youngest son bought me a lovely chair with a foot stool to sit in and do my sewing. But no one knows that except family. So I don't care if I don't do any cleaning today. And family doesn't care. There is always later or tomorrow. I am not out to impress anyone.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I love your attitude to life - you remind me of my paternal grandmother whom I adored. 

After a full day of cooking, cleaning and visiting with our company yesterday, today will be a day of rest. I am very sore and feel a slight cold coming on so snuggling in my recliner under my blanket with a good book or the TV remote is the game plan.  I have an important football game to watch!


----------



## Katie H

We had a lovely extra-special Sunday breakfast, which I what I try to plan each Sunday.

After breakfast I made 6 dozen cookies and a dozen and a half cornmeal pan yeast rolls.  I'm trying to stockpile stuff for Glenn to enjoy while I'm the in the hospital this week getting my right knee replaced.  The rolls are in his top 5 of the bread-type goods I bake.

I scored a HUGE bulls eye with the cookies.  Glenn has been talking about some cookies he used to eat at a lot of the elderly ladies' homes when he was a child.  He's described them to me as best he can and, hooray, there was an article in the November issue of _Southern Living_ magazine about what he remembered as "tea cakes."

Well, lo and behold, I made the cookies this morning and they were just as he remembered.  Yeah, yeah, yeah!  He said the 6 dozen might last him a couple of days.

At the moment, I'm sitting up with my knee elevated and trying to get my second wind so I can get some ironing done and bring my outside plants indoors.  The temps are supposed to dip waaaay down while I'm in the hospital and I don't want any of them to suffer.  I have a Wandering Jew, several peace lilies, a huge alovera, a massive schiffelera, three oxalis plants, and assorted other "babies."  I have _discovered_ places to winter all of them in the house.

Once those tasks are done and I make our evening meal, everything will be as done as I can make it.  What things don't get finished aren't important.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I solved that problem when I moved here five years ago. It is a studio and even though I have one of the larger apartments, there is no room for company. So I have and still do tell folks that I have no chairs for anyone to sit on. They can visit and stay for tea or coffee, but the will have to stand. Actually I do have two folding chairs, and my youngest son bought me a lovely chair with a foot stool to sit in and do my sewing. But no one knows that except family. So I don't care if I don't do any cleaning today. And family doesn't care. There is always later or tomorrow. I am not out to impress anyone.




I only want to impress myself and Stirling. For other people, clean enough to be comfortable, is good enough for me. I don't want them to be afraid to eat food at my house. I don't want to have to move a pile of junk, so they have somewhere to sit. I want them to be able to walk barefoot without having stuff stick to their feet or socks.

That would impress a lot of my friends, because they know what a mess my house usually looks like unless we are having a party. 

I have decided that as far as most cleaning goes, I will forget the adage, "If a job is worth doing, it's worth doing well." It's better to do a poor job of cleaning than not to do it. Okay, that doesn't go for dish washing or cleaning counters in the kitchen, but a crumby job of sweeping is better than no sweeping.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I love your attitude to life - you remind me of my paternal grandmother whom I adored.
> 
> After a full day of cooking, cleaning and visiting with our company yesterday, today will be a day of rest. I am very sore and feel a slight cold coming on so snuggling in my recliner under my blanket with a good book or the TV remote is the game plan. I have an important football game to watch!


 See that you stay put and rest misssy. I plan to much the same it's cold here and I can't handle it. so warm jammies a blanket, wood stove and a game plus catalogues to peruse.
take care
ma


----------



## taxlady

Katie, Yay! for tea cakes. That's wonderful that you found the right recipe.

Good vibes going in your direction for successful surgery and healing.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Katie, Yay! for tea cakes. That's wonderful that you found the right recipe.
> 
> Good vibes going in your direction for successful surgery and healing.



Thanks, taxlady.  I INTEND to do well.  Just the stubborn Irish in me.

As for the cookies, I'm over the moon.  He's described them many, many times and each time he talked about them I saw a wonderful memory reflected in his face.  I so wanted to find the right recipe.  I am completely confident that there will be only crumbs left when I get home.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It has been so warm overnight, so sleeping was not the best 

This morning I have some grocery shopping to do 

It is so nice and cool outside as the change has come through...have the house all opened up letting all the cool air through


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I only want to impress myself and Stirling. For other people, clean enough to be comfortable, is good enough for me. I don't want them to be afraid to eat food at my house. I don't want to have to move a pile of junk, so they have somewhere to sit. I want them to be able to walk barefoot without having stuff stick to their feet or socks.
> 
> That would impress a lot of my friends, because they know what a mess my house usually looks like unless we are having a party.
> 
> I have decided that as far as most cleaning goes, I will forget the adage, "If a job is worth doing, it's worth doing well." It's better to do a poor job of cleaning than not to do it. Okay, that doesn't go for dish washing or cleaning counters in the kitchen, but a crumby job of sweeping is better than no sweeping.



Had a visitor once look in my oven and comment on the pots and pans I had not gotten to.  I had put them there because she barely gave me notice she was coming over.  She was sitting there with her friend on my sofa and I asked her sweetly if she planned on checking out my medicine cabinet, too.  Her face turned red.

Advice to visitors, if a door is closed, leave it that way.  In my house there are booby traps for people who poke their noses in.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had a visitor once look in my oven and comment on the pots and pans I had not gotten to.  I had put them there because she barely gave me notice she was coming over.  She was sitting there with her friend on my sofa and I asked her sweetly if she planned on checking out my medicine cabinet, too.  Her face turned red.
> 
> Advice to visitors, if a door is closed, leave it that way.  In my house there are booby traps for people who poke their noses in.


Good for you. I can't imagine someone, other than a mother or MIL, doing that. I think it's incredibly rude. I consider the commenting more rude (unless the comment was something to the effect of "I do that to.") than the peeking.

On the other hand, I assume people will look in my medicine cabinet and in the cupboards in the bathroom, while the door is shut. They are welcome to look. I keep the spare toilet paper in the cupboard under the sink in the washroom. Most people figure that out.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I love your attitude to life - you remind me of my paternal grandmother whom I adored.
> 
> After a full day of cooking, cleaning and visiting with our company yesterday, today will be a day of rest. I am very sore and feel a slight cold coming on so snuggling in my recliner under my blanket with a good book or the TV remote is the game plan. I have an important football game to watch!


 
Thank you LP. The only person responsible for my happiness is me. I don't understand folks who go through life with a miserable attitude. How unhappy they must be. 

Right now I am a happy, happy person. The skating season is here. My favorite sport to watch. I got interested in it when a 14 y.o. Dorothy Hamill broke down and cried because the audience was booing the judges score of the skater before her. She went on to win the Gold at the Olympics. I will make it a point to be home every weekend to watch it and follow American and Canadian skaters. Canada and England have given us some very strong competitors to go up against over the years.


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from visiting some old friends this weekend. It was great to see them again. I ate & drank way off my eating plan, it all tasted so good but I am feeling pretty quilty. Tomorrow night we need to leave again to go to my aunts wake in Minnesota.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Thanks, taxlady.  I INTEND to do well.  Just the stubborn Irish in me.
> 
> As for the cookies, I'm over the moon.  He's described them many, many times and each time he talked about them I saw a wonderful memory reflected in his face.  I so wanted to find the right recipe.  I am completely confident that there will be only crumbs left when I get home.



Were they Russian tea cakes, with ground almonds, covered with confectioner's sugar? I love those, too. DH doesn't like almonds, so I get to eat them all


----------



## luvs

visited. met my ex-guy's sister. not much. i'm leaving, soon. visit my pals


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm perusing "Top Chef: The Quickfire Cookbook" I bought at Tuesday Morning yesterday. I want to improve my food photography and it has tons of gorgeous photos. Good recipes, too


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Were they Russian tea cakes, with ground almonds, covered with confectioner's sugar? I love those, too. DH doesn't like almonds, so I get to eat them all



No, they weren't Russian tea cakes.  These look like a simple blonde sugar cookie, about 3 inches in diameter.  They are very mellow with the only flavors coming from cane syrup, vanilla and fresh lemon juice.  They are very cake-like in texture, hence the name.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We just got home from visiting some old friends this weekend. It was great to see them again. I ate & drank way off my eating plan, it all tasted so good but I am feeling pretty quilty. Tomorrow night we need to leave again to go to my aunts wake in Minnesota.


 
You will get back on track I am sure. We all have faith in you.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:
			
		

> We just got home from visiting some old friends this weekend. It was great to see them again. I ate & drank way off my eating plan, it all tasted so good but I am feeling pretty quilty. Tomorrow night we need to leave again to go to my aunts wake in Minnesota.



Take care,and drive carefully, Simonbaker!

Wakes are a great time to reconnect, hope you can relax and have some fun despite your loss.


----------



## chopper

We just got home from our weekend trip to see our son and his family. We had a wonderful time. We went to a Veterans  Day parade on Saturday, played on Sunday. My grandsons love to have us visit and we brought along their Uncle too!  Such a nice time. Family is one of my favorite things!  I'm so glad that I fell in love with my Hubby years ago and started all of this!


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> We just got home from our weekend trip to see our son and his family. We had a wonderful time. We went to a Veterans  Day parade on Saturday, played on Sunday. My grandsons love to have us visit and we brought along their Uncle too!  Such a nice time. Family is one of my favorite things!  I'm so glad that I fell in love with my Hubby years ago and started all of this!




it is heartwarming to hear expressed such sweet, family- oriented sentiments, chopper.  glad you got to enjoy a family weekend.


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:
			
		

> it is heartwarming to hear expressed such sweet, family- oriented sentiments, chopper.  glad you got to enjoy a family weekend.



Thank you. I really can't think of a better way to spend my time than to be with my family.


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> Thank you. I really can't think of a better way to spend my time than to be with my family.




+1


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> it is heartwarming to hear expressed such sweet, family- oriented sentiments, chopper.  glad you got to enjoy a family weekend.


+2


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +2


 +3


----------



## luvs

my day is over. i snacked. i'm pretty sleepy. pj's on, sleepiness hitting now. time to call 'er a nite~


----------



## simonbaker

luvs said:


> my day is over. i snacked. i'm pretty sleepy. pj's on, sleepiness hitting now. time to call 'er a nite~


 
me too. G'nite.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> We just got home from visiting some old friends this weekend. It was great to see them again. I ate & drank way off my eating plan, it all tasted so good but I am feeling pretty quilty. Tomorrow night we need to leave again to go to my aunts wake in Minnesota.



Have a safe trip SB and a great time


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I'm perusing "Top Chef: The Quickfire Cookbook" I bought at Tuesday Morning yesterday. I want to improve my food photography and it has tons of gorgeous photos. Good recipes, too



The cookbook sounds great GG


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> We just got home from our weekend trip to see our son and his family. We had a wonderful time. We went to a Veterans  Day parade on Saturday, played on Sunday. My grandsons love to have us visit and we brought along their Uncle too!  Such a nice time. Family is one of my favorite things!  I'm so glad that I fell in love with my Hubby years ago and started all of this!



Lovely to hear you had such a nice time Chopper 

Always nice to spend time with family


----------



## taxlady

I just made the appointment to have my winter tires installed. I was going to get steel wheels, but the guys at Swedish Auto said I didn't need them. They are really good about trying to save me money.

So I asked about it at The Volvo Resource: brickboard.com. It's a forum for Volvo owners. All the replies suggested that I get used alloys as winter wheels, rather than steel wheels. They won't rust, they won't need wheel covers, and they don't weigh as much. And yes, having winter wheels is better for the tires than putting them on and pulling them off every year.

So, today I ordered the winter tires (Gislaved, made in Sweden), used alloy wheels, winter mats, and winter wipers. The used alloy wheels only cost $25 more per wheel than new steel wheels. w00t!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I just made the appointment to have my winter tires installed. I was going to get steel wheels, but the guys at Swedish Auto said I didn't need them. They are really good about trying to save me money.
> 
> So I asked about it at The Volvo Resource: brickboard.com. It's a forum for Volvo owners. All the replies suggested that I get used alloys as winter wheels, rather than steel wheels. They won't rust, they won't need wheel covers, and they don't weigh as much. And yes, having winter wheels is better for the tires than putting them on and pulling them off every year.
> 
> So, today I ordered the winter tires (Gislaved, made in Sweden), used alloy wheels, winter mats, and winter wipers. The used alloy wheels only cost $25 more per wheel than new steel wheels. w00t!



They sound great Taxy 

We recently got some new tyres for our car too


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Tuesday 

This morning I am going to start moving some peebles and bricks from around our water feature in the garden as we are taking it out this weekend

As lovely as it is, it is a place for mozzies to breed and hang around, with water just there all the time and there are always so many of them out the back and they love me, but I hate their bites, so it must go!

We are going to replace it with a large plant or a couple of smaller ones and then cover the area with bark to match the surrounding area 

Then I have to go to the shops for a stack of fruit...we are changing our eating habits to be even healthier 

Then I am going to visit mum for a coffee


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Happy Tuesday
> 
> This morning I am going to start moving some peebles and bricks from around our water feature in the garden as we are taking it out this weekend
> 
> As lovely as it is, it is a place for mozzies to breed and hang around, with water just there all the time and there are always so many of them out the back and they love me, but I hate their bites, so it must go!
> 
> We are going to replace it with a large plant or a couple of smaller ones and then cover the area with bark to match the surrounding area
> 
> Then I have to go to the shops for a stack of fruit...we are changing our eating habits to be even healthier
> 
> Then I am going to visit mum for a coffee


 
I keep a small amount of fruit on hand. I hate fruit flies. And they seem to come from nowhere.


----------



## Addie

My son sent off the picture for my daughter to a place in Minn. to have it enlarged on adic free paper. FedEx received it on the eight of this month. Here it is the 12th. And it is finally in Conn. So much for overnight delivery. Looks like I will finally get it in time for Thanksgiving to give to her. My son has to frame it. Then he has to get it here to me. I am not fuming. Just feeling so resigned because it is all out of my hands. I hope my son understands how important this project is to me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Happy Tuesday
> 
> This morning I am going to start moving some peebles and bricks from around our water feature in the garden as we are taking it out this weekend
> 
> As lovely as it is, it is a place for mozzies to breed and hang around, with water just there all the time and there are always so many of them out the back and they love me, but I hate their bites, so it must go!
> 
> We are going to replace it with a large plant or a couple of smaller ones and then cover the area with bark to match the surrounding area
> 
> Then I have to go to the shops for a stack of fruit...we are changing our eating habits to be even healthier
> 
> Then I am going to visit mum for a coffee



http://www.gardeners.com/Mosquitoes/GardenPests_Mosquitoes,default,sc.html

Mosquito Control Rings, I use them in the bird baths and my little fountain pond.  I break them up and just use pieces for the small water features.


----------



## Somebunny

Wasting mega time trying to get the desktop computer reconnected to the Internet after replacing the hard drive.  This is driving me crazy!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> My son sent off the picture for my daughter to a place in Minn. to have it enlarged on adic free paper. FedEx received it on the eight of this month. Here it is the 12th. And it is finally in Conn. So much for overnight delivery. Looks like I will finally get it in time for Thanksgiving to give to her. My son has to frame it. Then he has to get it here to me. I am not fuming. Just feeling so resigned because it is all out of my hands. I hope my son understands how important this project is to me.


Here's wishing that everything works out well with your project. 

I don't know about in the US, but here if I pay for overnight with FedEx and it doesn't get there overnight, I can get a refund.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Here's wishing that everything works out well with your project.
> 
> I don't know about in the US, but here if I pay for overnight with FedEx and it doesn't get there overnight, I can get a refund.


 
Same here. Although they may have shipped it Ground.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Mosquito & Wasp Controls | Shop Gardener's Supply
> 
> Mosquito Control Rings, I use them in the bird baths and my little fountain pond.  I break them up and just use pieces for the small water features.



Thanks heaps DL


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Happy Tuesday
> 
> This morning I am going to start moving some peebles and bricks from around our water feature in the garden as we are taking it out this weekend
> 
> As lovely as it is, it is a place for mozzies to breed and hang around, with water just there all the time and there are always so many of them out the back and they love me, but I hate their bites, so it must go!
> 
> We are going to replace it with a large plant or a couple of smaller ones and then cover the area with bark to match the surrounding area
> 
> Then I have to go to the shops for a stack of fruit...we are changing our eating habits to be even healthier
> 
> Then I am going to visit mum for a coffee



Hapoy Tuesday  I need a translation: What are peebles and mozzies?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Hapoy Tuesday  I need a translation: What are peebles and mozzies?


I think they are pebbles and mosquitoes.


----------



## taxlady

I'm running around like a chicken with no head.

I thought Stirling was coming home tomorrow. Turns out his flight is scheduled to land at 18h04 today. I'm delighted to have him home a day earlier than I expected. But, I am up to my eyeballs in creating and printing enough copies of the Danish Club's updated financial reports for all the members coming to the AGM tomorrow. I couldn't update them sooner - I got the last changes from our auditor this morning.

I would tell Stirling to take a taxi from the airport. He would get reimbursed as a travel expense. But, they have given him a powerful PC and four monitors! I should be able to fit that in my car. If it won't go in the back seat or easily into the trunk, I can fold the back seats down.

Haha, I just got a text from Stirling saying he had to rush to the airport. He thought it was tomorrow.

I asked if he thought he could get a mini-van taxi home from the airport.


----------



## Addie

Good morning everyone. There are days when I think the world hates me. When does the phone ring? When you are in the shower of course. When is there a knock at the door? When you are standing there wrapped in a towel soaking wet of course. 

Now I have to walk around with my left eye closed. The vision is really great. And the lens from my glasses is too strong and keeping my eye open gives me a headache. But I still need them for the right eye. I can see I am going to have one of "those" days. But it is bound to get better. I need to find a nice quiet sappy movie on the TV and have some piece and quiet. 

I am supposed to go to a meeting tonight. But I think I am going to stay home. the meetings are so boring. I am on the advisory board for the elderly housing in our area. They always hold these meetings during a meal time. Even breakfast. We have mentioned that we would like to see some food that caters to the diabetic. Falls on deaf ears. So I always eat before I go. Although they have started to serve bottled water for those that don't drink soda. Small victory. I will take it. 

Anyway, today I am going to finish up the Italian sausages I cooked yesterday. I just may spend the day out in the kitchen. Spike wants a chocolate cream pie. I make the chocolate part from scratch and use the pre made Oreo cookie chocolate pie crust. I top it with plenty of sweetened whipped cream. What doesn't go on the pie, goes home with him in a container.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm running around like a chicken with no head.
> 
> I thought Stirling was coming home tomorrow. Turns out his flight is scheduled to land at 18h04 today. I'm delighted to have him home a day earlier than I expected. But, I am up to my eyeballs in creating and printing enough copies of the Danish Club's updated financial reports for all the members coming to the AGM tomorrow. I couldn't update them sooner - I got the last changes from our auditor this morning.
> 
> I would tell Stirling to take a taxi from the airport. He would get reimbursed as a travel expense. But, they have given him a powerful PC and four monitors! I should be able to fit that in my car. If it won't go in the back seat or easily into the trunk, I can fold the back seats down.
> 
> Haha, I just got a text from Stirling saying he had to rush to the airport. He thought it was tomorrow.
> 
> I asked if he thought he could get a mini-van taxi home from the airport.


 
Aha! You are having one of those day also I see. Good luck. If the monitors are flat screens, they should fit into a taxi or any vehicle easily. It is the CPU that will take up the most room. Have a fun day.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Aha! You are having one of those day also I see. Good luck. If the monitors are flat screens, they should fit into a taxi or any vehicle easily. It is the CPU that will take up the most room. Have a fun day.



Oh yeah, those are flat screen monitors.

But, I just got a text from Stirling saying he will take a taxi. The box wasn't ready.


----------



## Andy M.

I had a lousy weekend.  At physical therapy last Friday, the therapist assistant introduced a new, harder exercise for me to start.  So being an obedient guy, Saturday morning I did all my exercises including the new one.  OUCH, I felt a sharp pain in my right shoulder.  I backed off and applied ice.  I tried again later that day and had the same issue.  Tried again Sunday, still bad.  

I'm not talking about a sore muscle from exercise, this was a sharp pain.  I was worried.  I laid off all exercise Monday and went to see the PT folks today.  Lots of concerned questions then the therapist left to see my Dr.  Later he cam back, followed by the Dr.  When I saw him coming, I was worried.  After a brief period of poking and prodding, I was told I had not damaged the surgical repair.  All I have to do is lay off for a couple of days and ramp up again.

Damn, that was a close call.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had a so-so day at work.  Bizarre Tummy troubles, so I didn't get to eat the lunch that was bought for me, I did get to bring it home and just finished it a bit ago.  Still got a lot of work done, but the computer was swiping and dumping information right before our eyes...maddening! I thought it was just me but several people mentioned it happening.

Reading catalogs, getting my Christmas list figured out.  Going nuts trying to figure out what to get for Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I had a lousy weekend.  At physical therapy last Friday, the therapist assistant introduced a new, harder exercise for me to start.  So being an obedient guy, Saturday morning I did all my exercises including the new one.  OUCH, I felt a sharp pain in my right shoulder.  I backed off and applied ice.  I tried again later that day and had the same issue.  Tried again Sunday, still bad.
> 
> I'm not talking about a sore muscle from exercise, this was a sharp pain.  I was worried.  I laid off all exercise Monday and went to see the PT folks today.  Lots of concerned questions then the therapist left to see my Dr.  Later he cam back, followed by the Dr.  When I saw him coming, I was worried.  After a brief period of poking and prodding, I was told I had not damaged the surgical repair.  All I have to do is lay off for a couple of days and ramp up again.
> 
> Damn, that was a close call.



Yikes, Andy!  Glad you didn't damage anything.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yikes, Andy!  Glad you didn't damage anything.



I was awake a lot last night thinking about another surgery and all that entails.


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad it was OK!  Whew!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I was awake a lot last night thinking about another surgery and all that entails.



That kind of thinking can scare you...at least you had the brains to stop and report it.  There's pain and there's PAIN.


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> I was awake a lot last night thinking about another surgery and all that entails.


 Smart of you to know when to stop & not persue the exercise. Take it easy, time will help you heal, just a matter of time. Take care!


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from our daughter's 8th grade, jazz band concert. She plays the piano, she did a wonderful job. It's about time for bed now. G'nite  all.


----------



## Snip 13

Andy M. said:


> I was awake a lot last night thinking about another surgery and all that entails.


 
Glad you're ok Andy! Take it easy.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out nearly all day...shopping 

I have done the grocery shopping and also bought some new wooden chopping boards, which were on a great special, normally $59.95 each, on special for only $19.95 each, so I got 2, the same size


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I had a lousy weekend.  At physical therapy last Friday, the therapist assistant introduced a new, harder exercise for me to start.  So being an obedient guy, Saturday morning I did all my exercises including the new one.  OUCH, I felt a sharp pain in my right shoulder.  I backed off and applied ice.  I tried again later that day and had the same issue.  Tried again Sunday, still bad.
> 
> I'm not talking about a sore muscle from exercise, this was a sharp pain.  I was worried.  I laid off all exercise Monday and went to see the PT folks today.  Lots of concerned questions then the therapist left to see my Dr.  Later he cam back, followed by the Dr.  When I saw him coming, I was worried.  After a brief period of poking and prodding, I was told I had not damaged the surgical repair.  All I have to do is lay off for a couple of days and ramp up again.
> 
> Damn, that was a close call.



Andy, I am glad you caught it in time.  Take good care of yourself my friend.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I had a lousy weekend. At physical therapy last Friday, the therapist assistant introduced a new, harder exercise for me to start. So being an obedient guy, Saturday morning I did all my exercises including the new one. OUCH, I felt a sharp pain in my right shoulder. I backed off and applied ice. I tried again later that day and had the same issue. Tried again Sunday, still bad.
> 
> I'm not talking about a sore muscle from exercise, this was a sharp pain. I was worried. I laid off all exercise Monday and went to see the PT folks today. Lots of concerned questions then the therapist left to see my Dr. Later he cam back, followed by the Dr. When I saw him coming, I was worried. After a brief period of poking and prodding, I was told I had not damaged the surgical repair. All I have to do is lay off for a couple of days and ramp up again.
> 
> Damn, that was a close call.


 
PT is not supposed to create new pain.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Andy, I am glad you caught it in time.  Take good care of yourself my friend.


What Laurie said.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> We just got home from our daughter's 8th grade, jazz band concert. She plays the piano, she did a wonderful job. It's about time for bed now. G'nite  all.



SB, sounds like a wonderful night had by all 

Your daughter did very well by the sounds of it too


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Glad you're ok Andy! Take it easy.



+1


----------



## simonbaker

+2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still having problems with stomach ick...came home early from work and slept for 4 hours.  Just now moving around.  Working on some chicken breast I bought to make single serve Udon and Chicken Soup.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve and I went to the hospital for Steve's follow up appt. from his surgery...all is well and he doesnt have to go back for anymore check ups 

We then hit the shops and bought a few kitchen items 

Then Steve took me out to lunch, we went to our fave Indian restaurant, it was so lovely, but we ate too much as per normal up there 

We had chicken tikka masala, lamb rogan josh, onion bahji, butter naan and steamed rice


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still having problems with stomach ick...came home early from work and slept for 4 hours.  Just now moving around.  Working on some chicken breast I bought to make single serve Udon and Chicken Soup.


God bedring. That's Danish for get well. It's literally, "good bettering".


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Still having problems with stomach ick...came home early from work and slept for 4 hours.  Just now moving around.  Working on some chicken breast I bought to make single serve Udon and Chicken Soup.



Yuck.  Feel better soon, PF!


----------



## taxlady

Sounds like you had a great meal out Kylie.

I went to the Danish Club luncheon/AGM. Sandwiches were good, as usual. I am now the treasurer instead of the vice president. They really liked the layout and detail of my financial reports.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Today Steve and I went to the hospital for Steve's follow up appt. from his surgery...all is well and he doesnt have to go back for anymore check ups
> 
> We then hit the shops and bought a few kitchen items
> 
> Then Steve took me out to lunch, we went to our fave Indian restaurant, it was so lovely, but we ate too much as per normal up there
> 
> We had chicken tikka masala, lamb rogan josh, onion bahji, butter naan and steamed rice



Yay!  So glad Steve has healed well!  Your lunch sounds wonderful, Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Still having problems with stomach ick...came home early from work and slept for 4 hours.  Just now moving around.  Working on some chicken breast I bought to make single serve Udon and Chicken Soup.



Hope you feel better real soon Fiona


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Sounds like you had a great meal out Kylie.
> 
> I went to the Danish Club luncheon/AGM. Sandwiches were good, as usual. I am now the treasurer instead of the vice president. They really liked the layout and detail of my financial reports.



Yes!  Congrats, Taxy!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Taxy and DL....it was so tasty, we love going to this restaurant, usually for dinners but it was nice to go for a lunch for a change 

Very full though...light tea tonight for sure


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you had a great meal out Kylie.
> 
> I went to the Danish Club luncheon/AGM. Sandwiches were good, as usual. I am now the treasurer instead of the vice president. They really liked the layout and detail of my financial reports.



Congratulations Taxy, that is fabulous news


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you had a great meal out Kylie.
> 
> I went to the Danish Club luncheon/AGM. Sandwiches were good, as usual. I am now the treasurer instead of the vice president. They really liked the layout and detail of my financial reports.



Yay!!  Hard work does pay off!  Conga-rats!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay!!  Hard work does pay off!  Conga-rats!


Thank you.

It may be a bit of "never volunteer for anything". I will now spend the socializing hour before each lunch collecting money.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It may be a bit of "never volunteer for anything". I will now spend the socializing hour before each lunch collecting money.



As Treasurer, maybe you can adjust the timing for payment to allow you to be an active participant.  This 30 minutes, you are available, otherwise catch up with you after the event.


----------



## Claire

Doing laundry and thinking about packing.  When we headed south in the spring (another parental emergency) we swore we were going to buy new luggage.  Did we?  No.  I just put away all my summer clothes and have to go up and bring them back down.  Plus a dress for a funeral.  I think I've managed to cancel all holiday invitations (I usually make Thanksgiving dinner for my friends, then throw a big holiday bash on the first Sunday in December, but I don't think I'll be here).


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you had a great meal out Kylie.
> 
> I went to the Danish Club luncheon/AGM. Sandwiches were good, as usual. I am now the treasurer instead of the vice president. They really liked the layout and detail of my financial reports.


 
We knew all along you could do it. What took them so long?


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats Taxlady!  It's always best when you have the right person for the job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Doing laundry and thinking about packing.  When we headed south in the spring (another parental emergency) we swore we were going to buy new luggage.  Did we?  No.  I just put away all my summer clothes and have to go up and bring them back down.  Plus a dress for a funeral.  I think I've managed to cancel all holiday invitations (I usually make Thanksgiving dinner for my friends, then throw a big holiday bash on the first Sunday in December, but I don't think I'll be here).



Big hugs, take care of yourself!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> We knew all along you could do it. What took them so long?


It wasn't them. I could have been treasurer in February, when our treasurer resigned. I didn't want to be treasurer. But, now I see that it is probably less stress for me if I am treasurer.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for all the congrats.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Thanks for all the congrats.



Your very welcome Taxy, you deserve them all


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got back from buying our frozen Thanksgiving turkey. I thought I would see how much a fresh one would cost, holy moley. I didn't know they cost twice as much as a frozen one. What do you buy?


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

This morning I have a few things to get from the shops and I am also going to a fish shop to buy some more lovely fresh fish 

Then I have some boring ironing to do and a bit of housework


----------



## Snip 13

Just got back from Honours Evening at Caitlin's school. She got a Gold Certificate for Academic Achievement!!!! 6th year in a row. Soooooo proud!!!!!


----------



## vitauta

you know joanne, my one experience with a fresh turkey is best described as underwhelming.  talked into buying a fresh bird by a chef friend of mine, i hosted a non-family thanksgiving gathering of some 25 friends and neighbors.  perhaps i had set the bar of my expectations too high.  the turkey was expertly roasted, basted and meticulously tended throughout.

the turkey was a golden beauty to behold, but...okay, here we go:  i had been told to expect a turkey juicier than a frozen one, and one that would have superior flavor.  well, in my opinion our fresh organic turkey was just as good, but only as good, as most of the butterballs that had come before.  it was a tasty and juicy bird, but no tastier or juicier than any good frozen turkey from previous years.  

personally, i would never again opt for a fresh turkey over frozen, even if price was not an issue.  again, maybe my inflated expectations have negatively affected my perceptions of my one fresh turkey experience. the lingering impression i am left with about that turkey is, it was a good bird, but nothing special....


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Just got back from Honours Evening at Caitlin's school. She got a Gold Certificate for Academic Achievement!!!! 6th year in a row. Soooooo proud!!!!!




congratulations, caitlin, and caitlin's proud mom!  we at dc are proud of you as well!  this is marvelous news, snip and a big honor!  of course we have known all along that your girl is smart as a whip, how could she not be?


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> congratulations, caitlin, and caitlin's proud mom! we at dc are proud of you as well! this is marvelous news, snip and a big honor! of course we have known all along that your girl is smart as a whip, how could she not be?


 
Thank you V  I'll pass on the message as well, she'll be shuffed! She was so excited tonight!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> congratulations, caitlin, and caitlin's proud mom!  we at dc are proud of you as well!  this is marvelous news, snip and a big honor!  of course we have known all along that your girl is smart as a whip, how could she not be?


+1


----------



## Kylie1969

All the shopping is done, all the ironing is done YAY..now need to get on with mopping floors etc

Having a coffee break now though


----------



## Sasroc

_Hey Snip CONGRATS to your daughter and to you too. Such a proud moment in any parents life.

Well, I'm just sitting here(of course)browsing a few sites incl Facebook. Have to get moving soon to get on with the dreaded house work I have awaiting me. Might head down to the shops to grab a few things I need like some new undies which are on special in one shop. Cant do without enough undies,can we 
Will also pop in to see a sick friend as well on the way home._


----------



## vitauta

it sure seems like you aussie's get to do a lot of shopping, and general bopping around town.  if this is true, i need to contemplate a move....


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm with you, Vit!


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> it sure seems like you aussie's get to do a lot of shopping, and general bopping around town.  if this is true, i need to contemplate a move....



V, I do a main grocery shop once a week but sometimes I need to go out again to get bits and pieces and if I need things other than groceries for example 

I am out and about a fair bit, like to be active


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> V, I do a main grocery shop once a week but sometimes I need to go out again to get bits and pieces and if I need things other than groceries for example
> 
> I am out and about a fair bit, like to be active



yes kylie, i must admit that it was you i had in mind. it is also true that i am a bit envious of a lifestyle that involves frequent dining out and afternoon shopping trips.  

these things are all good, kylie.  so are you, good.  good and hard working too, kylie.  but i think i understand what you are saying.  it is not easy sometimes to accept compliments about oneself....


----------



## Sasroc

vitauta said:


> it sure seems like you aussie's get to do a lot of shopping, and general bopping around town.  if this is true, i need to contemplate a move....



_No,not really Vits. I only go into town when I need something like milk,bread and in this case the underwear. I tend to try and avoid shopping as I HATE it! Only do my food shop once a month too. As for dining out..Pfft I would much rather keep my money at home than spend it on eating out here. That kind of experience is a treat for us if we do do it. 

Well,my friend was still a bit off colour so I helped her a bit with her house work and made her & her family some dinner for tonight. I like to help my mates out when I can. 
_


----------



## Snip 13

I go to the supermarket every day. I also buy my groceries in bulk once a month but I prefer buying milk, bread and fresh fruit and veg daily.


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> yes kylie, i must admit that it was you i had in mind. it is also true that i am a bit envious of a lifestyle that involves frequent dining out and afternoon shopping trips.
> 
> these things are all good, kylie.  so are you, good.  good and hard working too, kylie.  but i think i understand what you are saying.  it is not easy sometimes to accept compliments about oneself....



Thank you V xxx

We normally only dine out about once a month but we have done well in selling one of our games so we have treated ourselves a bit lately with some outings and new things for the home etc


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> I go to the supermarket every day. I also buy my groceries in bulk once a month but I prefer buying milk, bread and fresh fruit and veg daily.



Snip, if I was out at the shops everyday, Steve would go mental


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you V xxx
> 
> We normally only dine out about once a month but we have done well in selling one of our games so we have treated ourselves a bit lately with some outings and new things for the home etc




well, that is great news kylie--selling your game and indulging yourselves a bit with a nice little cushion.  what sort of business are you in, kylie?  what kind of games do you sell?

are you telling me don't rush to pack and move to australia with us just yet?  okay, kylie, i can take a hint....


----------



## vitauta

Sasroc said:


> _No,not really Vits. I only go into town when I need something like milk,bread and in this case the underwear. I tend to try and avoid shopping as I HATE it! Only do my food shop once a month too. As for dining out..Pfft I would much rather keep my money at home than spend it on eating out here. That kind of experience is a treat for us if we do do it.
> 
> Well,my friend was still a bit off colour so I helped her a bit with her house work and made her & her family some dinner for tonight. I like to help my mates out when I can.
> _



it sounds like you are a good and generous friend, sasroc.  my post started out as a bit of lighthearted fun.  but you are new, and i shouldn't have been messing around like that.  my apologies, sasroc.  i'm really quite harmless, nice even, when you get to know me.  pay me no mind, and enjoy yourself reading through some of the dc threads--i just know you're gonna like it here.... 

one of my favorite places to dine out is right here in the dinner threads, and the member's food photo gallery.


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Snip, if I was out at the shops everyday, Steve would go mental


 
Some of us only buy what we need 
I have good self control!


----------



## Sasroc

vitauta said:


> it sounds like you are a good and generous friend, sasroc.  my post started out as a bit of lighthearted fun.  but you are new, and i shouldn't have been messing around like that.  my apologies, sasroc.  i'm really quite harmless, nice even, when you get to know me.  pay me no mind, and enjoy yourself reading through some of the dc threads--i just know you're gonna like it here....
> 
> one of my favorite places to dine out is right here in the dinner threads, and the member's food photo gallery.


 _I try to be Vits.

Oh no,no need to apologise at all,it takes a lot to offend me Vits and your post certainly didn't. I have yet to venture into the food gallery but I know if I do I wont want to leave.

Reading here while our risotto is merrily brewing away. I hope it turns out alright and delicious as well._


----------



## Snip 13

Sasroc said:


> _I try to be Vits._
> 
> _Oh no,no need to apologise at all,it takes a lot to offend me Vits and your post certainly didn't. I have yet to venture into the food gallery but I know if I do I wont want to leave._
> 
> _Reading here while our risotto is merrily brewing away. I hope it turns out alright and delicious as well._


 
Stay Sasroc, give in 
V only barks, she never bites 
Ok I'm gonna start running , she's gonna come kick my behind now


----------



## Sasroc

_ Snip, but what sort of bark does she do? A chihuahua bark or a deep,throaty Mastiff bark _


----------



## Snip 13

Sasroc said:


> _ Snip, but what sort of bark does she do? A chihuahua bark or a deep,throaty Mastiff bark _


 
A special one, I would say a lady like show dog bark


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just watched some Masterchef UK and The Walking Dead and now we are going to head out for a walk to see some christmas lights in our suburb


----------



## Sasroc

Snip 13 said:


> A special one, I would say a lady like show dog bark


 _Oh that's good then Snip as long as she doesn't disgrace herself in the show ring is all 

Well,better get back on track I have the dishes soaking in too hot a water at the moment so came back on here whilst I wait for it to cool slightly. Just trying to work out the control panel etc on here. Once I done that I'm switching off to go & watch a little bit of the idiot box (Tv),then snuggle in bed with a book.
_


----------



## vitauta

omg, first we had the british invasion when the beatles came to town. now it's what?  south africa has just teamed up with the aussies and i think they are headed for our beaches--i heard they love 'em.  our malls and the food courts are both vulnerable targets too..  next they'll be after our men!  oh wait, they can have the men....


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> omg, first we had the british invasion when the beatles came to town. now it's what? south africa has just teamed up with the aussies and i think they are headed for our beaches--i heard they love 'em. our malls and the food courts are both vulnerable targets too.. next they'll be after our men! oh wait, they can have the men....


 

And this is why me love ya!
P.S you can have our men too ;p

Infact, I'll place an add..
35yr old male, 6.3 ft, dark hair, handsome, almost perfect. Till he wakes up that is ;p


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> And this is why me love ya!
> P.S you can have our men too ;p
> 
> Infact, I'll place an add..
> 35yr old male, 6.3 ft, dark hair, handsome, almost perfect. Till he wakes up that is ;p



I'll raise you a 66 year old, bald and chubby...but, he does make me laugh.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll raise you a 66 year old, bald and chubby...but, he does make me laugh.


 
If he'll cook once a month, make me coffee on my birthday and sleep in your bed I'll have him


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He'll try to cook everyday, makes coffee just fine and I was trying to get the bed to myself.

Funny when he's sleeping, he gets to sleep on is own...when I'm in there, the cats have to be there, too.  4 bodies in one bed


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He'll try to cook everyday, makes coffee just fine and I was trying to get the bed to myself.
> 
> Funny when he's sleeping, he gets to sleep on is own...when I'm in there, the cats have to be there, too. 4 bodies in one bed


 

If he can make dinner I'll let him have the bed!!!! I'll even camp outside. My husband makes 2 min noodles about once a year. Not sure if he remembers where the stove is 
I've got a better idea, Shrek can move in with the Cookie Monster and I'll move in with you


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> If he can make dinner I'll let him have the bed!!!! I'll even camp outside. My husband makes 2 min noodles about once a year. Not sure if he remembers where the stove is
> I've got a better idea, Shrek can move in with the Cookie Monster and I'll move in with you



Deal!


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Deal!


 
Done!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, coffee is gone and I better get ready for work.  Ta, for the day!


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, coffee is gone and I better get ready for work. Ta, for the day!


 
Have a great day  I must go finish off dinner!


----------



## Sasroc

vitauta said:


> omg, first we had the british invasion when the beatles came to town. now it's what?  south africa has just teamed up with the aussies and i think they are headed for our beaches--i heard they love 'em.  our malls and the food courts are both vulnerable targets too..  next they'll be after our men!  oh wait, they can have the men....


_You crack me up Vits but I too lubs ya! 

You know I'm a little bit partial to american men,just love the accent AND of course some of their looks. Shhhh, don't tell my partner that I said that.

It looks to be a beautiful sunny day here today and I have the usual housework to do,then its a walk down the beach when the man of the house gets up. I have a fruit/veg market to go too as I need to get some vegies & a tub of goats milk Haloumi. Then I need to clean the car & make it smell all nice and pretty. After that I will take it as it comes.

Hope you all have a good one._


----------



## Alix

I'm waiting for my flight. The weather is warm here, but warmer where I'm going! I'll see you all after my holiday!


----------



## Sasroc

_Where are you flying to Alix? 

Have a great holiday and I shall see you when you come back.

Stay safe now._


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Lovely sunny morning here today!

We are going to be doing some gardening this morning as it is too nice a day to be sitting at the pc all morning 

Some cross stitch this arvo I think


----------



## Kylie1969

Alix said:


> I'm waiting for my flight. The weather is warm here, but warmer where I'm going! I'll see you all after my holiday!



Safe travels Alix, will miss you xx


----------



## Addie

Sasroc said:


> _Oh that's good then Snip as long as she doesn't disgrace herself in the show ring is all _
> 
> _Well,better get back on track I have the dishes soaking in too hot a water at the moment so came back on here whilst I wait for it to cool slightly. Just trying to work out the control panel etc on here. Once I done that I'm switching off to go & watch a little bit of the idiot box (Tv),then snuggle in bed with a book._


 
Sasroc, my sister used to tell me when I made the water too hot to put my hands in, "I was giving the dishes first aid." Then of course I had to let it cool, (down to too cold) and now have to put more than needed hot water. A never ending cycle. She would end up doing the dishes herself.


----------



## Kylie1969

Use rubber gloves...I do and it is just right


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Use rubber gloves...I do and it is just right


 
That would have defeated the purpose of my plan. To get my sister to do the dishes.


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL...nice one Ads  

I like the way you think my friend


----------



## Sasroc

Addie said:


> That would have defeated the purpose of my plan. To get my sister to do the dishes.


_Addie,My hands would be needing the first aid I think if I did that 

Gloves are non existent in this house hold,I like to be able to "feel" what I'm touching. I'm afraid rubber just gets in the way of things.  

This mornings market was full of wonderful home made preserves. I bought a few of them plus some spinach,capsicum,carrots,free range eggs,onions,mango etc. I saw a couple of people I knew & had a chin wag. Checked out the lady selling her poultry. Some lovely chooks but I couldn't buy any as I'm not allowed chooks here.

Checked up on my sick friend on the way home & thankfully she is feeling a lot better.
_


----------



## Addie

Sasroc said:


> _Addie,My hands would be needing the first aid I think if I did that _
> 
> _Gloves are non existent in this house hold,I like to be able to "feel" what I'm touching. I'm afraid rubber just gets in the way of things.  _
> 
> _This mornings market was full of wonderful home made preserves. I bought a few of them plus some spinach,capsicum,carrots,free range eggs,onions,mango etc. I saw a couple of people I knew & had a chin wag. Checked out the lady selling her poultry. *Some lovely chooks but I couldn't buy any as I'm not allowed chooks here*._
> 
> _Checked up on my sick friend on the way home & thankfully she is feeling a lot better._


 
What are "chooks?" That is a new Aussie word for me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Chooks are chickens Ads


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Chooks are chickens Ads


 
Thanks Kylie, Between you and Snip it looks like I am learning a whole new language.


----------



## Sasroc

_Addie chooks are chickens,hens here. One of my american friends asked me the same thing when I spoke of chooks._


----------



## Addie

Sasroc said:


> _Addie chooks are chickens,hens here. One of my american friends asked me the same thing when I spoke of chooks._


 
Thank you. A new word to add to my vocabulary.


----------



## Sasroc

_Thats alright Addie, I'm sure we are going to learn a lot of new words of each other._


----------



## Addie

Sasroc said:


> _Thats alright Addie, I'm sure we are going to learn a lot of new words of each other._


 
Oh Americans have some real beauts for slang. Does your bro come from the same hood? 


Translation:
Does your friend live in the same neighborhood?


----------



## Sasroc

_Addie,the word Bro gets used here a lot I find by the Kiwi's or New Zealanders. Its not a word I tend to use though._


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Thanks Kylie, Between you and Snip it looks like I am learning a whole new language.



It is great isn't it


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, I have heard those on the US films



Addie said:


> Oh Americans have some real beauts for slang. Does your bro come from the same hood?
> 
> 
> Translation:
> Does your friend live in the same neighborhood?


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have just been out for a lovely walk in the sunshine 

We walked for about 40 minutes, all around the lake, such a lovely area and we fed the ducks too


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Oh Americans have some real beauts for slang. Does your bro come from the same hood?
> 
> 
> Translation:
> Does your friend live in the same neighborhood?


 
We have loads of slang 

Chommie- Buddy
Howzit- How are you?
Tappid- idiot
Cherry- Girlfriend
Stukkie- Low class girlfriend
Chow- Food or goodbye
Cheers- Goodbye or well cheers to whatever.
Bindt- Girlfriend (not a compliment)
Valley- Neighborhood
Smaak- Like or taste of food

And many more


----------



## Kylie1969

Out of all of them, we only have cheers here


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Out of all of them, we only have cheers here


 
Most of our slang is a mix between English and Afrikaans. Most people speak both languages here. Luckily I understand them since Afrikaans is my frist language.
I know most Ausie slang too, I have a friend that was born in Australia.
I've learned most British and American slang too. I picked up a lot from clients when I was a Stock Broker.


----------



## Sasroc

Snip 13 said:


> We have loads of slang
> 
> Chommie- Buddy
> Howzit- How are you?
> Tappid- idiot
> Cherry- Girlfriend
> Stukkie- Low class girlfriend
> Chow- Food or goodbye
> Cheers- Goodbye or well cheers to whatever.
> Bindt- Girlfriend (not a compliment)
> Valley- Neighborhood
> Smaak- Like or taste of food
> 
> And many more



_We don't have the Howzit but the Howzat is used in the cricket I watch when its on. Cherry there is another meaning for that here but it aint girlfriend

Sometimes I have heard the word Chow being used for food but for goodbye its Ciao,which is an Italian greeting. Certainly you have lots of interesting words there though Snips 

Oh,and Cheers Im using all the time.

I have just managed to clean out my shed and soon will be selling off some of the excess crap I have collected. Now though I must get on with printing out some pamphlets for work & answering numerous emails.

Do love popping in here in between my daily chores _


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Winding up to head to bed.  Shopping day tomorrow.  Out looking for the rest of Thanksgiving dinner.  I'm also down to two days off this week because of the holiday and the boss is on vacation.  I'll already be behind when I get to work on Monday, found an assessment that had been missed on the 14th.


----------



## Snip 13

Sasroc said:


> _We don't have the Howzit but the Howzat is used in the cricket I watch when its on. Cherry there is another meaning for that here but it aint girlfriend_
> 
> _Sometimes I have heard the word Chow being used for food but for goodbye its Ciao,which is an Italian greeting. Certainly you have lots of interesting words there though Snips _
> 
> _Oh,and Cheers Im using all the time._
> 
> _I have just managed to clean out my shed and soon will be selling off some of the excess crap I have collected. Now though I must get on with printing out some pamphlets for work & answering numerous emails._


 
_Ciao and chow are pronounced the same so I left it that way. I do live in Tappid Valley so most people spell ciao "chow"_
_Sure you can figure out what Tappid Valley means from what I taught you _

Cheers


----------



## Sasroc

Snip 13 said:


> _I do live in Tappid Valley so most people spell ciao "chow"_
> _Sure you can figure out what Tappid Valley means from what I taught you _
> 
> Cheers



_Yes,I know what you have taught me Snips and you are certainly not that.

Ciao Bella.
_


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Winding up to head to bed.  Shopping day tomorrow.  Out looking for the rest of Thanksgiving dinner.  I'm also down to two days off this week because of the holiday and the boss is on vacation.  I'll already be behind when I get to work on Monday, found an assessment that had been missed on the 14th.



Fiona, not good that you have to work more due to the boss being away...hope you still manage to get enough rest, you sound very busy indeed!


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Most of our slang is a mix between English and Afrikaans. Most people speak both languages here. Luckily I understand them since Afrikaans is my frist language.
> I know most Ausie slang too, I have a friend that was born in Australia.
> I've learned most British and American slang too. I picked up a lot from clients when I was a Stock Broker.



I love the English slang


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Fiona, not good that you have to work more due to the boss being away...hope you still manage to get enough rest, you sound very busy indeed!



Since I am the only other person who knows how to do her job...truthfully, things may be hectic but they run smoother when she is gone.


----------



## Kylie1969

You have been doing this job for a very long time now havent you Fi

I can well imagine things running smoothly with you at the helm


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> You have been doing this job for a very long time now havent you Fi
> 
> I can well imagine things running smoothly with you at the helm



Thanks!

Over two years for this job, before this I worked the floor for 11 years on the night shift.  So I have worked for this facility for thirteen years, I know all the secrets.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, that sure is a long time, you have had your long service leave havent you? 

I bey you know everything that there is to know he he


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Wow, that sure is a long time, you have had your long service leave havent you?
> 
> I bey you know everything that there is to know he he



I get 4 weeks a year for vacation.  And I know too much, I would never want to run the place.  Besides, I love working with my patients, they are the whole reason I ever became a nurse to begin with. 

The only thing that would be better is to run a hospice.


----------



## Kylie1969

I think it is wonderful, people like you, where would we be without our nurses, you all do the most amazing job and work so hard


----------



## Snip 13

Sasroc said:


> _Yes,I know what you have taught me Snips and you are certainly not that._
> 
> _Ciao Bella._


 
Why thank you  I don't think I'm "that" either. Just ended up here because of a stupid choice I made. Won't be here long, my kids can't grow up here


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thank you V xxx
> 
> We normally only dine out about once a month but we have done well in selling one of our games so we have treated ourselves a bit lately with some outings and new things for the home etc



What kind of games do you sell?

I just ordered a new toaster oven through Amazon.com. Now I'll make lasagna for DH's birthday dinner tomorrow. Made the sauce yesterday and will put it together today. Tastes much better after it has sat overnight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to figure out how to make it through the day without running water.  Our subdivision had a new well dug, and is now super-chlorinating it, so the water is turned off.  We won't have water till tomorrow.  I filled the bathtub, but the drain leaks, so there's an inch left.  I also filled a large stock pot with water for cooking and washing.  I'd planned on making vegetable soup with beef shanks, that may have to wait till tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Trying to figure out how to make it through the day without running water.  Our subdivision had a new well dug, and is now super-chlorinating it, so the water is turned off.  We won't have water till tomorrow.  I filled the bathtub, but the drain leaks, so there's an inch left.  I also filled a large stock pot with water for cooking and washing.  I'd planned on making vegetable soup with beef shanks, that may have to wait till tomorrow.


Well that sounds like a PITA. I think you have the perfect excuse for eating out. You wouldn't want to have to wash dishes.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:
			
		

> Well that sounds like a PITA. I think you have the perfect excuse for eating out. You wouldn't want to have to wash dishes.



+1 on the eating out idea. So long as I could budget it in it's what I'd likely do.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> +1 on the eating out idea. So long as I could budget it in it's what I'd likely do.



No shower.   Maybe takeout pizza.

I had totally forgotten they were shutting off the water today, barely got the tub and pot filled in time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Taking online Continuing Education Courses for my Nursing License...need 13 hours...*Procrastinator's 'r' Us*...arrrrgh!


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> What kind of games do you sell?



GG, Steve and I make our own games, usually Solitaire games 

We sell them on Big Fish Games and a few other game portals

Steve is a software engineer and so programming games comes easy to him and I make graphics, do all the testing, sounds, music etc


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning Steve and I are heading out to some garden centres to buy a few things....it is a lovely sunny morning for it too!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> GG, Steve and I make our own games, usually Solitaire games
> 
> We sell them on Big Fish Games and a few other game portals
> 
> Steve is a software engineer and so programming games comes easy to him and I make graphics, do all the testing, sounds, music etc



That sounds like fun  Does he do the games on the side? I mean, does he have a regular job as a software engineer and then program and sell the games as a freelance sort of thing?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks GG 

Yes he has a fulltime job as a software engineer and he programs the games on weeknights and weekends

Whenever we start a game, it usually takes about 6 months to complete due to having to fit it around work, he works so hard and when we make the games he gets so mentally drained the poor thing!

He is very clever how he can do all this too, he is always amazing me just how smart he is


----------



## love2"Q"

Making vegetable stock and wondering if its done...


----------



## chopper

Laundry!  Yuck!


----------



## Kylie1969

Chops, I agree, not the most fun thing to do


----------



## chopper

Better than ironing, right Kylie?  I have work clothes that I hang up as soon as they are dry so I don't have to iron them.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from the pool. I fell pretty washed out. I swam 41 laps in 2 hours. I'm sure I did not break any records but I feel alot better now.


----------



## taxlady

I'm staying home and reading a book. I was supposed to go to a party with Stirling, but I have a premonition that I shouldn't go. It's not a strong premonition, but I have been sorry I didn't listen to feeble premonitions in the past. I will be nervous until Stirling gets home. The premonition is feeble enough that I can't tell if it involves Stirling, though I don't think so.


----------



## Sasroc

Snip 13 said:


> Why thank you  I don't think I'm "that" either. Just ended up here because of a stupid choice I made. Won't be here long, my kids can't grow up here


_Snip, don't put yourself down. Everyone is beautiful in their own way,ok.

Oh,is it like that where you live ey?  

I know the feeling as I too have lived in not so nice places with my kids but eventually moved away and you will do that soon too. Just don't give up.
_


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Better than ironing, right Kylie?  I have work clothes that I hang up as soon as they are dry so I don't have to iron them.



Oh yes, anything is better than ironing


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just got back, went to 3 garden centres and bought another couple of plants for our garden...we only have the room because we have removed our water feature...LOL..pretty full garden 

We also bought some new secateurs, some weed killer and some more garden stakes for the veggie patch 

On the way home we stopped off at a bakery and had a lovely pasty each 

Having a coffee break now and then out into the garden to do some planting...lovely sunny day so looking forward to it


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh yes, anything is better than ironing



One of th great joys of my life is that I almost never have to iron anymore!  For years when I was working and divorced, I had to iron dress shirts for work and press casual slacks (suits had to be dry cleaned).

Now, on rare occasions, I may have to press a shirt or a pair of slacks for a dressier occasion.  The rest of the time, it's all wash and wear.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy, you are so lucky that you do not have to iron much these days 

I have to iron all Steve's office work shirts and slacks...luckily only 4 of them though as on Fridays they have casual day at the office YAY


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get 4 weeks a year for vacation.  And I know too much, I would never want to run the place.  Besides, I love working with my patients, they are the whole reason I ever became a nurse to begin with.
> 
> The only thing that would be better is to run a hospice.



what is it about running a hospice that appeals to you, pf?


----------



## Kylie1969

OK...must move, too easy to stay here all afternoon 

Time to hit the garden


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> what is it about running a hospice that appeals to you, pf?



It's difficult to say.  It's the last thing I can ever do for some people, the vulnerable dying need care that sees past the person they were and provide the comfort they need at this time in their life.  I'm also hoping that when it's my time the good that I have done will be returned to me in kind and loving hands. No one, no matter who they were, deserves to die alone.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's difficult to say. It's the last thing I can ever do for some people, the vulnerable dying need care that sees past the person they were and provide the comfort they need at this time in their life. I'm also hoping that when it's my time the good that I have done will be returned to me in kind and loving hands. No one, no matter who they were, deserves to die alone.


That is absolutelty beautiful. It just shows everyone what a wonderful person you really are.  My sister lived with us the last year of her life with in home hospice care. I cannot say enough good about the hospice workers that help attend to her care. It is the most selfless, caring & challenging job a person could ever have in my opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, SB.  It's my calling, I love my old folks.


----------



## Kylie1969

Well, we have finished everything out in the garden, had nice hot showers and now having a coffee...garden is looking great


----------



## simonbaker

Dh got a wild hair & pulled all of the clothes out of my closet. Went through all of them, good feeling. ZGot rid of alot of pants & shirts that are way to big on me. Feels great!  There were a few I wanted to keep just because I liked them so much even though they were to big but dh said absolutely not, they are all going to good will.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Andy, you are so lucky that you do not have to iron much these days
> 
> I have to iron all Steve's office work shirts and slacks...luckily only 4 of them though as on Fridays they have casual day at the office YAY



A long, long time ago, when DH was in the Navy, he asked me to iron his clothes and they had to be done a particular way. I said, I'm not in the Navy, dude. Iron your own clothes. And that's the way it's been for 28 years heehee


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> A long, long time ago, when DH was in the Navy, he asked me to iron his clothes and they had to be done a particular way. I said, I'm not in the Navy, dude. Iron your own clothes. And that's the way it's been for 28 years heehee



That's kinda how I got started.  I was a kid and mom was ironing.  I asked if I could try it.  Big mistake, mom never ironed for me again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Dh got a wild hair & pulled all of the clothes out of my closet. Went through all of them, good feeling. ZGot rid of alot of pants & shirts that are way to big on me. Feels great!  There were a few I wanted to keep just because I liked them so much even though they were to big but dh said absolutely not, they are all going to good will.




Excellent!!!  See, he's been paying attention!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, SB. It's my calling, I love my old folks.


 
very good way to put it, sb and pf--a calling, that could even be spiritual in nature-- but a summons which is highly personal and deeply meaningful, for certain.  yes, I believe that you answer to a special voice, pf.  but you keep your feet firmly planted on the ground  as you minister to those in your care.  the spiritual and the material have found a perfect balance within you, and you carry them with an easy grace wherever you go, pf....


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Taking online Continuing Education Courses for my Nursing License...need 13 hours...*Procrastinator's 'r' Us*...arrrrgh!


 
My poor DIL. She has learned that when my son is working on his MCE, leave him alone. Don't even attempt to feed him. She usually takes the baby and goes out for the day. Don't feel bad, he too waits until the last minute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> very good way to put it, sb and pf--a calling, that could even be spiritual in nature-- but a summons which is highly personal and deeply meaningful, for certain.  yes, I believe that you answer to a special voice, pf.  but you keep your feet firmly planted on the ground  as you minister to those in your care.  the spiritual and the material have found a perfect balance within you, and you carry them with an easy grace wherever you go, pf....




Thank you, Vit!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My poor DIL. She has learned that when my son is working on his MCE, leave him alone. Don't even attempt to feed him. She usually takes the baby and goes out for the day. Don't feel bad, he too waits until the last minute.



Now I have 5 hours to go...  Hoping to have it done this weekend so I can enjoy the holidays.


----------



## Andy M.

Earlier, I assembled a new piece of furniture.  Then I deconstructed a turkey into boneless breasts and thighs for future meals and chopped the rest up for stock for Thanksgiving.  Then I had to clean up and sanitize half the kitchen.

My shoulder is letting me know it is not happy with this unscheduled burst of activity.  I guess Ill be a little sore for a day or two.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just packaged up my caramelized onions in 1-cup measures and put them in the freezer. Next is to make the tiramisu cheesecake for DH's birthday dinner tonight (we're celebrating tonight, although his b'day isn't till Wednesday). I also need to put the lasagna together (didn't get to it yesterday) and finish the focaccia. Better get going.


----------



## Addie

_I made a chocolate cream pie for Spike yesterday. I had forgotten that the recipe made the chocolate a little too bitter for my taste. But Spike loves it. _

_Today I have a smoked shoulder on the stove. I have to stop picking at it. Spike picked it out for me. I usually get a Smithfield, but this was a maverick brand and it is really good. A lot of flavor. I need to peel a couple of potatoes and carrots. _

_I have two appointments this week. The make up one with the eye surgeon and one with my vascular doctor. I also missed my appointment with my cardiologist. I will have to make that one up also. But I want to wait until after all my surgery stuff is done with. And with the holidays coming up, medical stuff is the last thiing I want to deal with. _

_I was in the mist of a very severe bout with the psoriasis. So bad, they were considering putting me in the hospital so I could get some around the clock treatment. Two days ago, I woke up and was in the middle of going into remission. They do know that stress plays a big part with this disease. So maybe it was all the stress from my eyes and my daughter that was creating the flareup. Once the eye surgery was done on one eye, it reduced a lot of the stress. _


----------



## pacanis

I just finished making a batch of croutons.


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> very good way to put it, sb and pf--a calling, that could even be spiritual in nature-- but a summons which is highly personal and deeply meaningful, for certain. yes, I believe that you answer to a special voice, pf. but you keep your feet firmly planted on the ground as you minister to those in your care. the spiritual and the material have found a perfect balance within you, and you carry them with an easy grace wherever you go, pf....


Your words always are so  in depth & so very meaningful. Well said!


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> I just packaged up my caramelized onions in 1-cup measures and put them in the freezer. Next is to make the tiramisu cheesecake for DH's birthday dinner tonight (we're celebrating tonight, although his b'day isn't till Wednesday). I also need to put the lasagna together (didn't get to it yesterday) and finish the focaccia. Better get going.


 My, you are very busy. Happy Birthday to your dh!  Just wanted to share with you, we made a tiramisu for a gal on a catering that was having an Italian theme for a rehearsel dinner for her son's wedding. She froze the tiramisu & scooped it up with a mini ice-cream scoop then dipped them in chocolate, they were absolutely delicious!


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> A long, long time ago, when DH was in the Navy, he asked me to iron his clothes and they had to be done a particular way. I said, I'm not in the Navy, dude. Iron your own clothes. And that's the way it's been for 28 years heehee



Thats the way to go


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

Lazy Monday for me today, going to go and drop by and see mum for coffee this morning and maybe a bit of cross stitch this afternoon 

Hope you are all having a great night/day


----------



## taxlady

We just got back from shopping. Stirling's job just sent him a powerful PC and four flat screen monitors. This is for a "video wall". Stirling is mounting it all on plywood which will be mounted on the wall of his office, which is cinder block covered with wall board.

He needs brackets for the monitors. His job sent him some jury-rigged gizmos that aren't so hot. We looked for mounting brackets for a monitors. Yikes! A crappy one was $15. The demonstrator was stuck together and we couldn't get it apart. We wouldn't want that to happen while a monitor is mounted on the plywood. After that, they were ~$40 and up. Work isn't going to reimburse $160+ for this.

While we were at Reno Depot getting the right size and shape of screws, we found the perfect, small bracket. It was in use in the store. They don't sell them.


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like a great PC set up Taxy 

Shame the brackets are going to cost so much


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to go to bed, another early day tomorrow. Why is it monday mornings always require more effort!?!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a lovely sleep SB


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching TV and computering.  Bedtime nears.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wishing you a lovely sleep too Andy 

It must be nice and cold there, nice to snuggle into bed


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> Wishing you a lovely sleep too Andy
> 
> It must be nice and cold there, nice to snuggle into bed



A heated mattress pad helps too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ooohh that sounds very cosy!

Do you have really thick quilts over there too?


----------



## taxlady

Really enjoyed the heated seats in the Volvo on the way home from supper. We went for Indian for Stirling's birthday.


----------



## luvs

reading the recent posts makes me so grateful for slipper-boots & feather comfortors/pillows yet again. cannot yet get why my Mom is buying me a 4th feather comforter already.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Really enjoyed the heated seats in the Volvo on the way home from supper. We went for Indian for Stirling's birthday.



Hope Stirling had a wonderful birthday Taxy 

Indian sounds perfect, what did you have?


----------



## Addie

Here it is five a.m. and I have; cut up the veggies for the dressing and sauteed' them, cut up the bread and have it in the oven drying by the oven light, moved and cleaned all the appliances on my counter tops and scrubbed down the counters, removed some food and other stuff(?) from the fridge, wiped down a couple of the shelves, cleaned the stove top and scrubbed the drip pans, washed up a sinkfull of dirty dishes and pans, and finally made a pot of coffee and poured myself a cup. I still have to clean the floor and do laundry. But that can wait until tonight. *I deserve a break today! *

I needed to get these things done now. I have medical appointments Tuesday and Wednesday. I don't know why, but those appointments leave me exhausted. There is always a very short waiting time. And the appointments are non-invasive. Just check my vitals and ask me how I am feeling. So tomorrow I will get the dressing made. That is one of the reasons I cleaned the fridge out. I need the room.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Really enjoyed the heated seats in the Volvo on the way home from supper. We went for Indian for Stirling's birthday.


 
My daughter has them in her Lexus and I love them in the winter.


----------



## Addie

luvs said:


> reading the recent posts makes me so grateful for slipper-boots & feather comfortors/pillows yet again. cannot yet get why my Mom is buying me a 4th feather comforter already.


 
Maybe Mom is expecting a very bad winiter. 

Ever since I had the graft put on my leg, I can't stand to have anything touching it. So I have a very light fleece blanket and keep that leg outside of the blanket. If it gets cold, I just up the heat. I am so grateful that I don't have to pay for my heat.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just finished watching some Masterchef and Jamie's 15 Minute Meals


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:
			
		

> My, you are very busy. Happy Birthday to your dh!  Just wanted to share with you, we made a tiramisu for a gal on a catering that was having an Italian theme for a rehearsel dinner for her son's wedding. She froze the tiramisu & scooped it up with a mini ice-cream scoop then dipped them in chocolate, they were absolutely delicious!



Wow, that sounds great


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope Stirling had a wonderful birthday Taxy
> 
> Indian sounds perfect, what did you have?


Thank you. I think he enjoyed his birthday. I was going to bake him an apple tarte, but my wrist is inflamed, so I told him that I owe him one. 

We had onion bhajis, chicken masaledar, and what they called "lamb shish kabob". The lamb was seasoned, minced lamb cooked on a skewer and served with onions. I think the onion slices were grilled too. It's a fairly new restaurant and they don't have everything they serve on the menu. We described the lamb dish, since we had really liked it the first time we went there. We were going to have a chili pakora as an appetizer, but they were out of jalapenos, so I asked if they had onion bhajis (not on the menu) and was told yes.

They aren't licensed to sell booze, but are licensed for "bring your own wine or beer". We brought Heineken. I'm not a big beer drinker, but I think it goes better with Indian food than wine does.


----------



## Kylie1969

Your dishes sound lovely, we too like to have a chicken dish and a lamb dish and we share 

Yes, I feel the same, beer goes very well with this type of cuisine 

Pleased you both had a nice evening out


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be a very hot day here today, sadly!

I am heading out early this morning to get some more Christmas presents, the stores will be air conditioned so that is fine!

Coming home, car has air con, good stuff!

Get home, whack on the air con...I dont know what we would do without them


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done cleaning all 5 ceiling fans. I hate that job.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm running some errands. I think I just finished my Thanksgiving shopping. Also got my knives professionally sharpened. Bring on the chopping!


----------



## Kylie1969

GG, well done on getting all your TG shopping done


----------



## chopper

I'm defrosting the freezer in the basement. It was long overdue. I hate that it takes so long.


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> I'm defrosting the freezer in the basement. It was long overdue. I hate that it takes so long.



I've been putting it off for some time too.  I usually pack as much food as I can into the freezer over the fridge and into coolers we have.  Then I put pots of boiling water on each shelf and close the door.  In about 20 minutes all the frost is water.  Our freezer has a drain in the bottom which I ran to the sump hole.  Relatively easy.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have put the sprinklers on outside and been and watered the areas where there are no sprinklers and gave everything a good soak...going to be a hot 38c here today


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:
			
		

> I've been putting it off for some time too.  I usually pack as much food as I can into the freezer over the fridge and into coolers we have.  Then I put pots of boiling water on each shelf and close the door.  In about 20 minutes all the frost is water.  Our freezer has a drain in the bottom which I ran to the sump hole.  Relatively easy.



Yes. Maybe I just need to do the boiling water thing. It's cool in the basement, and just not melting very fast. Going to boil water...


----------



## chopper

Alright, the pans of boiling water (four of them) are fighting the ice in the freezer. I will check back in a few minutes to see who wins!


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> Alright, the pans of boiling water (four of them) are fighting the ice in the freezer. I will check back in a few minutes to see who wins!




Give it time.  Keeping the door closed keeps the heat in so melting continues.


----------



## chopper

Thanks Andy. The door is closed. I'm excited about organizing the food in there when it is done. It's been a mess for awhile. I found some food in there that tells me that it had been 4 years since I defrosted it last.  actually I only threw away a little bit because it was 4 years old.


----------



## taxlady

Our chest freezer is about two years old. It doesn't have any frost yet. I really hope it stays that way.


----------



## Kylie1969

Okay, I am heading out now, time to do some more Christmas shopping 

Have a great day/night everyone


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in the recliner after a very long stress filled day.


----------



## Kylie1969

I managed to get all of the Christmas shopping done YAY 

I have been wrapping them this afternoon


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I managed to get all of the Christmas shopping done YAY
> 
> I have been wrapping them this afternoon



Good for you!  Doesn't that feel great?  I like to get the shopping done early so I can go out and "people watch" right before Christmas. Relaxing to watch the others shopping and rushing around when I am finished. I can enjoy a cup of tea while watching others scurry about. The decorations at the malls are much prettier when your shopping is finished. Also it leaves more time to drive around and look at the light displays.

Dud you play Christmas music while wrapping the gifts?


----------



## Addie

I used to order from catalogs a lot. Before you could order anything on line. Order from just one catalog, and your mailbox is never empty. So starting in October, I would look through each catalog, mark and fold down the corner of that page. By the end of October, I would have marked enough stuff to start seriously look at some items I had marked. All year I had stored in my mind, things folks would say that they would love to have one of "that." So as I went through the stack of catalogs, I started to order. Within a couple of days, I had everyone on my list covered and ordered for. Then I managed to awake the hate the mailman and UPS man had developed for me. It seems like every day there was a delivery. 

By mid November I had everything wrapped. I now had time to enjoy the holidays. I loved going in town with my sister to different free Christmas concerts. Look at all the lights. Hear the music in the stores as I walked around. Listen to the street performers sing or play their instruments. And every year we managed to squeeze in going to the Boston Ballet to see *"The Nutcracker". *It wouldn't be Christmas if we missed that. We also loved going to the Trinity Church in Copley Square to hear the complete *"Hallelujah*". I miss doing all that. I was thinking of trying to get my daughter to go to a conceret with me. We will see.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Good for you!  Doesn't that feel great?  I like to get the shopping done early so I can go out and "people watch" right before Christmas. Relaxing to watch the others shopping and rushing around when I am finished. I can enjoy a cup of tea while watching others scurry about. The decorations at the malls are much prettier when your shopping is finished. Also it leaves more time to drive around and look at the light displays.
> 
> Dud you play Christmas music while wrapping the gifts?



That is such a good idea Chops...watch others madly rush around 

It is nice to be organised 

I dont play Christmas music whilst wrapping the presents but I like the idea, we have Christmas music playing all Christmas Day though


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting down for the first time since 6 am this morning & it's 10:30 pm now. Full day. Work was busy, got all the grocery shopping done, crazy busy grocery store, got home, made a layered, brownie andes mint dessert, cleaned the house, made a hotdish for the early ones coming tomorrow & got the turkey marinating. Whew!  Feels good to sit down for awhile before bed.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sitting down for the first time since 6 am this morning & it's 10:30 pm now. Full day. Work was busy, got all the grocery shopping done, crazy busy grocery store, got home, made a layered, brownie Andes mint dessert, cleaned the house, made a hot-dish for the early ones coming tomorrow & got the turkey marinating. Whew! Feels good to sit down for awhile before bed.


 
I envy folks who can go all day like that. I used to. But age has caught up with me. I keep telling myself that it is time for the next generation to take over. I still resent handing it over to them. I am not done yet. My mind would like to tell me I can still do it all. Then when I listen to my mind, the chest pains remind me very quickly that I can't. Give it up Addie. It is very hard to sit back and watch others do what I used to do. 

When my kids were small, I used to have days like yours. There was always something left undone at the end of the day. So I would get up early before anyone else was awake, and iron that blouse, or shirt, make those cupcakes for the school party, etc. 

Sit back and do nothing. You earned a good rest. And think, all that activity is a contributing factor to your losing more weight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I went to the shops again, gee it is getting busy out there!

I bought some new kitchen canisters, the same ones that we bought for mum for Christmas yesterday...I liked them so much I had to have some too 

I also bought mum another present, a novel called Fifty Shades of Grey

Also another present for mum to give me, a set of Pepper and Salt Mills..they were $50.00 for the pair and really good quality 

Them mum came over this afternoon for coffee


----------



## Zhizara

I'm not really looking forward to shopping today, but it's payday for me, and I need stuff.

I combined my grocery lists so that I can get everything at Walmart, paying more for the grocery portion, and making my Save-A-Lot trip for sometime next week.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I went to the shops again, gee it is getting busy out there!
> 
> I bought some new kitchen canisters, the same ones that we bought for mum for Christmas yesterday...I liked them so much I had to have some too
> 
> I also bought mum another present, a novel called Fifty Shades of Grey
> 
> Also another present for mum to give me, a set of Pepper and Salt Mills..they were $50.00 for the pair and really good quality
> 
> Them mum came over this afternoon for coffee


 
Kylie, it sounds like you and your Mum have a very special close relationship. Treasure it and don't ever lose it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, it sounds like you and your Mum have a very special close relationship. Treasure it and don't ever lose it.



Thanks Ads, yes we sure do 

We have always been close, I think though, that we got even closer when my dad died back in 2000.

Mum is one of my best friends and I can talk with her about anything, I always want to have her around, she is great company and very trendy for her age 

Steve and mum get along famously too...not bad for a son and MIL


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

Today I have to do the grocery shopping..but no ironing...YAY, I did all that last night before tea 

I am going to make some tuna mornay for lunch and then a bit of housework this afternoon.

Steve is going out for a work lunch today as one of his colleagues is leaving tomorrow, so he will enjoy that 

Hope everyone is having a nice day/night


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Kylie, it sounds like you and your Mum have a very special close relationship. Treasure it and don't ever lose it.



+1


----------



## chopper

Kylie, I love the relationship you and your mum have. My mom and I were very close. My Hubby also had a fantastic relationship with my mom. In fact when he stood up and talked at her funeral he teased about the fact that he was her favorite. You see, she was good at making everyone feel so special, and and some point everyone got to be her favorite. Thanks for sharing your stories of doing things with your mum. I love hearing them. My mom has been gone nearly 2 years now, and I couldn't miss her any more.


----------



## Dawgluver

I took a half day off.  Just dinking around, doing laundry, cleaning up the kitchen, mucking out the sun room, and checking on DC.  Turkey day is elsewhere, so no cooking for tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

We cleaned house this morning. I'm getting ready to work on some chores for tomorrow - get ingredients ready for breakfast bread pudding, microwave and dice the butternut squash, and chop the vegetables for the stuffing. Yeeks, I need to make the pumpkin pie, too! Need to start that first!


----------



## Rackula

Spray the nest with a hose. They build nests under soffets bc the nest will die if they get wet.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Kylie, I love the relationship you and your mum have. My mom and I were very close. My Hubby also had a fantastic relationship with my mom. In fact when he stood up and talked at her funeral he teased about the fact that he was her favorite. You see, she was good at making everyone feel so special, and and some point everyone got to be her favorite. Thanks for sharing your stories of doing things with your mum. I love hearing them. My mom has been gone nearly 2 years now, and I couldn't miss her any more.



Thank you Chops 

That is great that you and your mum were close too and I know how much you must miss her. When I lost my dad, it killed me and 12 years later I still get emotional when I think of him, which is often. I know with a mum it would be devastating as mum's are very special too and that bond between mum and daughter is very strong

I hope you are doing OK Chops big hug xxx


----------



## Addie

I went for my eye appointment today. They are going to do the right eye at the end of December. My eye surgeon said I am healing beautifully. It seems that there is another person in the computer with the same name. Only she is 20 years old. When I checked in, the girl was looking at me strangely. Then she asked me for my birthday. I know in a big city, there can often be folks with the same name. But it is making me suspicious.


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> Kylie, I love the relationship you and your mum have. My mom and I were very close. My Hubby also had a fantastic relationship with my mom. In fact when he stood up and talked at her funeral he teased about the fact that he was her favorite. You see, she was good at making everyone feel so special, and and some point everyone got to be her favorite. Thanks for sharing your stories of doing things with your mum. I love hearing them. My mom has been gone nearly 2 years now, and I couldn't miss her any more.


 It's rough isn't it when you lose someone dear who has that special magic my mother had it too. Hy dh said many times of all our parents inclucing his mom that he would pick my mom as a live in with us because she was so good natured and pleasent and ok lets have fun. And she was. God help us when she becan to slip and got dementia. But you know what he still loved her dearly and sood and cried when she passed. It's been 6 years and he still misses her as do I. Hang on to the wonderful memories your growing now they will last you a life time.
kades


----------



## love2"Q"

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Today I went to the shops again, gee it is getting busy out there!
> 
> I bought some new kitchen canisters, the same ones that we bought for mum for Christmas yesterday...I liked them so much I had to have some too
> 
> I also bought mum another present, a novel called Fifty Shades of Grey
> 
> Also another present for mum to give me, a set of Pepper and Salt Mills..they were $50.00 for the pair and really good quality
> 
> Them mum came over this afternoon for coffee



Fifty shades of grey.... Interesting


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I hope you are doing OK Chops big hug xxx



I'm ok. It is just a tough time of year with holiday baking and all. She gave me the gift of baking and cooking. Thanks for caring.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I'm ok. It is just a tough time of year with holiday baking and all. She gave me the gift of baking and cooking. Thanks for caring.



I know, this time of the year is when we think of lost loved ones the most!

That is so wonderful that you received the wonderful gift of baking and cooking from your dear mum


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> Fifty shades of grey.... Interesting



Yes, I thought that too L2Q 

Mum said that she wouldnt mind it and told me it was a bit "naughty"...a bit , from the review of it I read on the wiki...it is a lot naughty


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I went for my eye appointment today. They are going to do the right eye at the end of December. My eye surgeon said I am healing beautifully. It seems that there is another person in the computer with the same name. Only she is 20 years old. When I checked in, the girl was looking at me strangely. Then she asked me for my birthday. I know in a big city, there can often be folks with the same name. But it is making me suspicious.



So pleased to hear you are healing well, that is good to know Ads 

Great to know they are doing your right eye soon too


----------



## love2"Q"

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Yes, I thought that too L2Q
> 
> Mum said that she wouldnt mind it and told me it was a bit "naughty"...a bit , from the review of it I read on the wiki...it is a lot naughty



Lol... Yea..  flipped through a few pages when my wife was reading it... Naughty is a good word for it..


----------



## Kylie1969

L2Q

I wrapped it up as soon as I bought it home...I don't want to know what mum is going to be reading ROFL


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> L2Q
> 
> I wrapped it up as soon as I bought it home...I don't want to know what mum is going to be reading ROFL



LOL.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I did all the grocery shopping and I have also started getting bits and pieces for the Chrisymas buffet that Steve and I have on Christmas Eve 

This afternoon I have been doing a bit of gardening


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Making pies with my dad. This Thanksgiving will see Chief Longwind, Sprout and myself all in the same kitchen. Should be a good time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Making pies with my dad. This Thanksgiving will see Chief Longwind, Sprout and myself all in the same kitchen. Should be a good time.



Now that sounds like fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

It sure does 

We have just had tea, gee there was a lot of prep for it 

I was in the kitchen chopping vegetables etc for ages 

It tasted nice though


----------



## simonbaker

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone today!

I am up very early this morning to get the big 22# bird in the oven. Our home will be filled with people in the next few hours. Just taking a quick break on DC before jumping in the shower. Hope everyone has a great day & is feeling blessed for all we have to be thankful for.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Making pies with my dad. This Thanksgiving will see Chief Longwind, Sprout and myself all in the same kitchen. Should be a good time.


That sounds like fun. Must be a much bigger kitchen than mine.


----------



## Addie

My DIL just delivered the picture to me. It is heavy and way too big for me to bring it to my daughter's house. So Spike is going to come and pick it up for delivery for me. I was going to ride my computer up there but I will now go in the car with Spike. 

I have to laugh thinking about this picture. Every time a friend is in my daughter's home, they see something they like. "My mother gave it to me." I never realized just how many little things for her home I have given her over the years. This picture will be just one more thing.


----------



## Katie H

I'm just sitting back trying to get to my next step of getting up in the morning.  Since I had my knee replaced on the 12th everything takes longer and has to be done in stages as it's difficult to stand for long periods of time.

Thankfully I had all our Christmas shopping done, gifts wrapped and shipped before the surgery so I don't have to worry about those tasks.  I'm pretty certain that would wear me out.  However, I almost always have that done by the end of October.  It's a throwback from when I had two sons in the military serving overseas.  In order for them to have their gifts by Christmas, they had to be mailed by the end of October.  I got in the habit of doing that and never got out of it, which makes the holiday so much more pleasant and relaxing.

If I think I can manage it, we're going to Glenn's oldest daughter's for Thanksgiving dinner.  We're not due there for at least 5 hours so I should know in a couple of hours how well I'll motivate.  Had a pretty bad pain night last night, which has me draggin' this morning.  Perhaps a shower will revive me.

If we don't go to Heather's, a friend has offered to bring us a meal from his house, so Plan B is available should we choose to accept.

I'm just going to lean back here in the recliner for a few more minutes, gather my thoughts and head to the shower for a hoped-for rejuvenation.


----------



## msmofet

Thinking about how thankful I am this Thanksgiving.


----------



## taxlady

Katie, you were so smart to take care of all that stuff before the surgery. I wish you speedy and complete healing of that new knee. And Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Addie

Katie, I know exactly how you feel. You start a project or chore and half way through you have to sit down and let the pain subside. The only difference, is that in time you will heal and feel so much better. Patience little grasshopper. 

Don't be afraid to treat the pain. Pain will do more harm than the surgery itself. It can drag you down and cause you to take twice as long to heal. It is something I have learned the hard way. I would like to think I am stronger than the  pain. But I am not. Pain defeats me and makes me not to want to do anything. I can give you a pile of reasons why I wouldn't take the pain medication. I can only give you one reason why I now do take the pain medication. Because It helps me. It helps me feel better.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Hope you are all enjoying your turkey dinners and enjoying the time with your loved one 

Today I am staying home...I have been out most of the week shopping for one thing or another...so today I have more ironing, housework and some recliner time this afternoon


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening everyone 

Busy, busy day today...did loads of washing, ironing and cleaning

Mum came over for lunch, I made us some tuna mornay this morning 

Now relaxing with a hot cup of tea


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> Busy, busy day today...did loads of washing, ironing and cleaning
> 
> Mum came over for lunch, I made us some tuna mornay this morning
> 
> Now relaxing with a hot cup of tea




hey kylie, i think of you and snip as 'frick and frack',, so i'm wondering, frick, where has frack suddenly disappeared to, these past number of days--do you hear anything from her?  

it is nice that you and your mom are able to be in each other's lives, and enjoy frequent visits together....
'


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello V 

I too was wondering where Snip has been..i have not heard from her 

Yes, I love spending time with mum, she is such a lovely person to be around


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> hey kylie, i think of you and snip as 'frick and frack',, so i'm wondering, frick, where has frack suddenly disappeared to, these past number of days--do you hear anything from her?
> 
> it is nice that you and your mom are able to be in each other's lives, and enjoy frequent visits together....
> '


 
I have been wondering the same thing. Hey Snip, pop in and let us know you are all right.


----------



## Cindercat

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> It sure does
> 
> We have just had tea, gee there was a lot of prep for it
> 
> I was in the kitchen chopping vegetables etc for ages
> 
> It tasted nice though



You must have some strange tea....I never put chopped vegetables in mine. Cinnamon or peppermint maybe, but never vegetables. :grin:


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are eating our Thanksgiving meal at out son's house tomorrow, so today I will be making two cranberry dishes to take along and a pie and some dips for raw vegetables.


----------



## vitauta

oh mannn!  who is hitting the black friday sales?  anyone go out last night already?  

i figured i'm safe from all temptations, at least for today.  but no...there are black sales online today too!  i just saw lady godiva chocolates on sale--truffles at 50% off.  no fair.  last year online sales were designated for the monday after thanksgiving, as i recall.  i may have to shut down my computer for awhile...i wonder if espresso machines are on sale somewhere.  dutch ovens....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> oh mannn! who is hitting the black friday sales? anyone go out last night already?
> 
> i figured i'm safe from all temptations, at least for today. but no...there are black sales online today too! i just saw lady godiva chocolates on sale--truffles at 50% off. no fair. last year online sales were designated for the monday after thanksgiving, as i recall. i may have to shut down my computer for awhile...i wonder if espresso machines are on sale somewhere. dutch ovens....


 
Sorry, no sales available for anyone who's name begins with a V. Well, maybe those chocolates. Care to share?


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Sorry, no sales available for anyone who's name begins with a V. Well, maybe those chocolates. Care to share?




sorry, no sharing with anyone whose name begins with a.  and no eye patch....


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> sorry, no sharing with anyone whose name begins with a. and no eye patch....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> sorry, no sharing with anyone whose name begins with a. and no eye patch....


 
 Thank you for the big laugh.


----------



## tinlizzie

This morning I went back into the document with my Thanksgiving menu on it and added this year's results, including recipes, times - actual cooking times as well as preparations, for example how long it took the 12.2 lb. turkey to thaw in my refrigerator (not someone else's), and who liked (or didn't like) what.  I did that last year and found it very useful this week.  Saves little gray cells trying to remember.


----------



## chopper

tinlizzie said:
			
		

> This morning I went back into the document with my Thanksgiving menu on it and added this year's results, including recipes, times - actual cooking times as well as preparations, for example how long it took the 12.2 lb. turkey to thaw in my refrigerator (not someone else's), and who liked (or didn't like) what.  I did that last year and found it very useful this week.  Saves little gray cells trying to remember.



Fantastic organization. Nice idea!


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I went back into the document with my Thanksgiving menu on it and added this year's results, including recipes, times - actual cooking times as well as preparations, for example how long it took the 12.2 lb. turkey to thaw in my refrigerator (not someone else's), and who liked (or didn't like) what. I did that last year and found it very useful this week. Saves little gray cells trying to remember.


 
What a great idea. Sort of like your grandmother's cookbook with all the little notations. Something for the next generation to see when it comes their time to do the dinner. The extra special touch is that they won't have to try and read your handwriting. Who said the 'good ole days were better'.


----------



## chopper

My son and I are going to go people watching today. Who knows?-we may find a bargain or two.


----------



## Addie

*A Yankee Pot Roast*

My daughter and her husband have been cleaning out their attic. There was a box with a bunch of old cooking magazines. A lot of them were Cook's Illustrated. They were going to throw them out. I took them home last night. So today I was reading about how to make a pot roast. There are three pages on this subject. I always think of this meal as one you learned from your mother or grandmother. I never thought that someone might need directions. The author discovered that the best way to make it was by braising. No kidding! And you should use the cheapest cut of chuck. What a revelation. Then I got to thinking. Have you ever noticed that most of the cooks at ATK are youngsters? Maybe the author really didn't know what we have known for years. After all of his experimenting, he discovered that a mock veal broth (half chicken and half beef broth) is the best liquid to use. In the end he decided that the very basic Yankee Pot Roast was the way to go. And it took three pages with drawings to come to this conclusion.


----------



## chopper

LOL Addie. Maybe they just didn't have Sunday dinners growing up like the rest of us. Pot roast was a usual meal for us on any given Sunday.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Fantastic organization. Nice idea!


+1


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> My son and I are going to go people watching today. Who knows?-we may find a bargain or two.



Have fun people watching today Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

Well, it was a warm night...so an average sleep, but this is to be expected in Summer...well it is 6 days off Summer....it came up so quick 

Relaxing day at home today


----------



## simonbaker

Dh went out shopping last night for "gray thursday" stayed away from "black friday "today. He reported there were hoards of people. There were cattle gates up to keep people in order. Body to body crowds, no parking available. Alot of people walked miles in the cold just to get in line.  Crazy busy.


----------



## Kylie1969

Well it turned into a busy morning instead here!

We just had a call from the curtain people and they are coming to install all our new curtains and blinds next Tuesday   

So this morning we have been cleaning all the windows inside and out, cleaning all the window sills etc, been very busy indeed!


----------



## simonbaker

We just returned from a wake. The little girl (10) across the street just passed away. She had some complications with her heart. Very sad.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is very sad indeed SB


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just been talking to mum on the phone, she is going to come over on Tuesday when the curtains are being installed...I want her to see them going on too 

I cant wait!


----------



## simonbaker

Are you redecorating your home kylie?


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, we arent but we have had some curtains for the 3 years that we have owned our home and thought it was time for a change...also the curtains we have now dont have pull cords, which I really like...sick of opening them all up by hand 

So we are having new curtains in the bedroom, dining room, lounge room and the back sliding door, which is three panels of glass.

We are having slimline venetian blinds in the bay window in the kitchen


----------



## chopper

Watching Diners, Drive-ins and Dives.


----------



## taxlady

Working on the books for the Danish Club. I have to enter all the names, addresses, phone numbers, email addies of all the members. I'm doing it in batches, as they pay for stuff. Later, I will enter the rest.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had tea, that was really tasty, done all the dishes and now relaxing with a cup of tea 

Going to play my Criminal Minds HOG soon


----------



## chopper

Been fighting off a cold for several days (I always seem to get sick when I have time off of work-and I had all this week off) so I decided to try to sleep in this morning. At 5:30 am I started coughing and woke right up. Knowing I needed rest, I got up and drank some water. Still coughing, so I grabbed a cough drop and propped myself up in bed. Still some coughing, but managed to get some more rest. Now I am having hot tea and thinking about what to eat for breakfast.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> LOL Addie. Maybe they just didn't have Sunday dinners growing up like the rest of us. Pot roast was a usual meal for us on any given Sunday.


 
I used to put Sunday dinner on just before we headed out to church. And a pot roast was perfect. A very low simmer.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Been fighting off a cold for several days (I always seem to get sick when I have time off of work-and I had all this week off) so I decided to try to sleep in this morning. At 5:30 am I started coughing and woke right up. Knowing I needed rest, I got up and drank some water. Still coughing, so I grabbed a cough drop and propped myself up in bed. Still some coughing, but managed to get some more rest. Now I am having hot tea and thinking about what to eat for breakfast.


 
This is not the time of year to not be feeling well. I have some Christmas music playing just for you. I hope you can hear it.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> I used to put Sunday dinner on just before we headed out to church. And a pot roast was perfect. A very low simmer.



Did you live at my house?  That is just what we did when I was growing up.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> This is not the time of year to not be feeling well. I have some Christmas music playing just for you. I hope you can hear it.



Christmas music, what a great idea!  I'm going to go turn some on right now. Thanks!


----------



## JoAnn L.

chopper said:


> Been fighting off a cold for several days (I always seem to get sick when I have time off of work-and I had all this week off) so I decided to try to sleep in this morning. At 5:30 am I started coughing and woke right up. Knowing I needed rest, I got up and drank some water. Still coughing, so I grabbed a cough drop and propped myself up in bed. Still some coughing, but managed to get some more rest. Now I am having hot tea and thinking about what to eat for breakfast.



It sounds like you and I have the same thing. I also woke up this morning with a case of laryngitis and tonight is our big Thanksgiving meal at my sons house. I just hope I don't pass this on to anyone else.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Did you live at my house? That is just what we did when I was growing up.


 
That is why I was so surprised at the article. It took him three full pages. All he had to do was join DC and ask.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> It sounds like you and I have the same thing. I also woke up this morning with a case of laryngitis and tonight is our big Thanksgiving meal at my sons house. I just hope I don't pass this on to anyone else.


 
One year at the start of the Christmas vacation from school, my youngest got the flu. He was sick the whole time. He missed the first day back to school. Come February vacation, he had a relaspe. Spent the whol vacation in bed again. Missed half of the first week back to school. Come spring vation, he had another relaspe. Spent the whole vacation in bed. He couldn't shake that dang flu until the middle of June. Just in time to come down with chicken pox.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> One year at the start of the Christmas vacation from school, my youngest got the flu. He was sick the whole time. He missed the first day back to school. Come February vacation, he had a relaspe. Spent the whol vacation in bed again. Missed half of the first week back to school. Come spring vation, he had another relaspe. Spent the whole vacation in bed. He couldn't shake that dang flu until the middle of June. Just in time to come down with chicken pox.



Since I work for a school district, I get that time off of work now. I was sick over the Christmas break last year-really sick!  At least this hasn't been too bad, and I seem to feel ok during the day. BTW, the Christmas music is helping.


----------



## taxlady

Hope that cold goes away quickly Chopper. They are such a nuisance. You don't feel that you are sick enough to "act sick", take off work, get needed rest.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn, laryngitis isn't usually contagious. On the other hand, if it is a symptom of something else, then that something else might be contagious. No kissing your family hello, etc.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> JoAnn, laryngitis isn't usually contagious. On the other hand, if it is a symptom of something else, then that something else might be contagious. No kissing your family hello, etc.


 
+1 Start a new tradition. Shake hands while doing a nice curtsy.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> +1 Start a new tradition. Shake hands while doing a nice curtsy.


When I was a kid, family visits was all shaking hands. I thought it was cool. Kid cousins shaking hands with each other and with the grownups. Outside of Scandinavian families, I never saw anyone shake hands with a kid.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> When I was a kid, family visits was all shaking hands. I thought it was cool. Kid cousins shaking hands with each other and with the grownups. Outside of Scandinavian families, I never saw anyone shake hands with a kid.


 
I never got into hugging until I was an adult. It was my girlfriend in California. Whenever she sees me, her and her husband just grab me and give me the biggest hugs. Today I will give everyone a hug. My middle son married a girl from Naples, Italy. That is how we got into the double kiss. That was the longest dangest reception line of double kisses at their wedding I ever saw. I thought I was going to get chapped cheeks.


----------



## Katie H

It's a chilly-willy day here, sunny but quite cool, so I am sitting back and leisurely writing out our Christmas cards.  It's rather pleasant and I'm able to jot nice notes to those who will receive our cards.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Katie H said:


> It's a chilly-willy day here, sunny but quite cool, so I am sitting back and leisurely writing out our Christmas cards.  It's rather pleasant and I'm able to jot nice notes to those who will receive our cards.


Christmas cards... good idea. I think I'll do that, too.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> It's a chilly-willy day here, sunny but quite cool, so I am sitting back and leisurely writing out our Christmas cards. It's rather pleasant and I'm able to jot nice notes to those who will receive our cards.


 
Don't forget to send one to the nice lady at W&S.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in the recliner. Went out to breakfast with the neighbors, threw a load of laundry in. Need to leave for the funeral in about an hour.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just got home from a lovely Thanksgiving celebration in the Chicago area with a bunch of cousins and cousinettes and their spawn.  Stayed with BIL.  We drove to the main meal on Thursday, which consisted mostly of glutin-free vegetarian fare, which was a first for us.  They did serve turkey, and when we got back to BIL's I made stock with the carcass they were gonna throw away, and that I insisted on taking.  Black Friday we got some real food from a couple wonderful (and expensive) restaurants and followed up with a Costco visit.  Wallet is MUCH lighter.

So now I'm putting away the Costco purchases and watching the Food Network.  Beagle is much calmer now that she's home.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Boiling a ham bone to make bean soup for dinner tonight. It's almost done and then I can strain it and start adding other stuff. Turkey is great and turkey leftovers are fantastic but a break for a day seemed like a good idea.


----------



## taxlady

I just rummaged through the pantyhose/tights/socks drawer. I need a pair of pantyhose to wear tonight. 

I stopped when I found four pairs with no obvious holes. I know from experience, that there might be tiny holes that ladder as soon as I put them on, so I want to be ready. I save the ones with not-too-bad holes to wear under trousers. Hmm, I don't think I have done that in quite a while. If it's cold enough to wear pantyhosers under trousers, it's cold enough to wear the footless cotton tights I use as long underwear. That's it. Those old, holey pantyhosers are going to fibre recycling.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for the reminder,TL!  I so need new black pantihose, the rubber waistband has disintegrated in all mine.  I put them on, and they descend to my knees unless I'm wearing city shorts or trousers.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It is a lovely cool sunny morning here, but the temps are going to creep up into the 30c again today...all next week too 

We are taking down the curtains today all ready to have our new ones installed on Tuesday morning


----------



## Andy M.

Started decorating for Christmas.  SO did the outside lights yesterday and I started with the wayfarers candles in the windows.  Hooked the candles to timers so they go on and off without a thought.  Synchronization will follow.  More stuff to bring down from the attic.  Back soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great Andy 

Do you put anything on your roof, like santas sleigh?

We usually dont put Christmas stuff up until 1st December but I have already started putting a few bits and pieces around


----------



## simonbaker

Plans to put up the Christmas tree tonight & lighten the mood up around here after the funeral.


----------



## Kylie1969

I will add some decorations to the house but the tree I will wait until December 1st


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

simonbaker said:
			
		

> Plans to put up the Christmas tree tonight & lighten the mood up around here after the funeral.



That sounds like a good idea. I hope it helps. Thoughts and prayers for you and your loved ones.


----------



## Addie

My daughter has her tree already up. She has an all white one and it is so pretty. I have to bring my potato ricer up to her and I will bring my camera. She also has an aluminum one with the colored wheel. It is an original one from the 60's. She has the original box and all the sleeves for the branches. Those silly trees have seen selling for some ridiculous money on eBay. 

At least she is trying. She is getting into the Christmas spirit. She even is going to have the family get together for her husbands side of the family. Eachd year they hold it at a different home. Last year was her turn, but she had the flu and someone else had to hold it at their house. Nobody had better say, "You should be resting and not doing all of this." All I want to hear is "You look really good."


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Plans to put up the Christmas tree tonight & lighten the mood up around here after the funeral.


 
Don't forget to play some Christmas carol while you do it. Play happy ones. Frosty the Snowman, Here Comes Santa Claus, etc. Light and airy. That will definitely lighten the spirit in the house.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> My daughter has her tree already up. She has an all white one and it is so pretty. I have to bring my potato ricer up to her and I will bring my camera. She also has an aluminum one with the colored wheel. It is an original one from the 60's. She has the original box and all the sleeves for the branches. Those silly trees have seen selling for some ridiculous money on eBay.
> 
> At least she is trying. She is getting into the Christmas spirit. She even is going to have the family get together for her husbands side of the family. Eachd year they hold it at a different home. Last year was her turn, but she had the flu and someone else had to hold it at their house. Nobody had better say, "You should be resting and not doing all of this." All I want to hear is "You look really good."



The white tree sounds lovely


----------



## chopper

I just finished putting up and decorating the tree. Hubby hung the lights outside and decorated the deck. I don't feel like doing anything now. I'm running a bit of a fever with my cold. Beautiful day today. Mid 60's.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I just finished putting up and decorating the tree. Hubby hung the lights outside and decorated the deck. I don't feel like doing anything now. I'm running a bit of a fever with my cold. Beautiful day today. Mid 60's.


 
Curl up in front of the TV and get some rest. You deserve it.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I just finished putting up and decorating the tree. Hubby hung the lights outside and decorated the deck. I don't feel like doing anything now. I'm running a bit of a fever with my cold. Beautiful day today. Mid 60's.



Oh, Chopper, feel better soon!

Hmm.  Haven't even thought about Chrismas decor, may need to get them out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got the switch on my music box turned to Christmas Music.  It has 100 pieces of music, 50 are Christmas.  I'll dust off the CB Christmas Tree in a bit.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I got the switch on my music box turned to Christmas Music.  It has 100 pieces of music, 50 are Christmas.  I'll dust off the CB Christmas Tree in a bit.



It was that Christmas music that got me going with the tree. I will think about finishing with my other decorations tomorrow if I have the energy after putting the turkey in the oven. Since we weren't here for Thanksgiving day, I need to cook my turkey tomorrow. Hubby wants more turkey, and they are so cheap that I bought one earlier in the week. I checked it today. It is thawing nicely.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I just finished putting up and decorating the tree. Hubby hung the lights outside and decorated the deck. I don't feel like doing anything now. I'm running a bit of a fever with my cold. Beautiful day today. Mid 60's.



Sorry to hear you are not feeling well Chops 

Well done on getting the tree up, bet it looks wonderful


----------



## chopper

Thanks Addie and Dawg. I will try to rest. Not always easy.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got the switch on my music box turned to Christmas Music.  It has 100 pieces of music, 50 are Christmas.  I'll dust off the CB Christmas Tree in a bit.



I so love singing away when Christmas music is on


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Thanks Addie and Dawg. I will try to rest. Not always easy.



Do you have recliners Chops...get your feet up if you do


----------



## chopper

Thanks Kylie. It does look nice.


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Do you have recliners Chops...get your feet up if you do



Feet are up on an ottoman right now.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Feet are up on an ottoman right now.



Sounds good Chops


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Thanks Kylie. It does look nice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16405



Awww, it looks spectacular, job well done!


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting with my feet up eating a purple tootsie pop sucker.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just taken all the curtains down all ready for the new ones to go up


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> We have just taken all the curtains down all ready for the new ones to go up



Can you see me waving?


----------



## Kylie1969

I thought that was you


----------



## Katie H

Doin' the "happy dance."  Well, as best I can with my healing knee.

Twice a day while in the hospital and once a day since I've been home, I've had to have blood thinner shots given in my stomach.  Ugh!  I came to dread the nurses in the hospital.  By the time I arrived home, my stomach was tender and black and blue.

Good thing for me, Glenn was a medic in Vietnam and has been giving me the shots at home.  He's does a far better job than any of the nurses.  I never knew when he'd given me my shot.  He could teach the nurses a thing or two.

So, why the elation?  He just gave me my last shot!!!!  Check off another milestone in my recovery.  Yeah!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Great news Katie.


----------



## marigeorge

Trying to catch up on lots of threads here!


----------



## Dawgluver

My cousin gave me 2 pumpkins and a spaghetti squash from the table decor, I'm nuking the pumpkins and will roast the seeds.  I've never cooked fresh pumpkin before.  

Also surveying the fallout from a 3 day trip out of town and a foray to Costco.  Eeks!  What a pig sty.  

At least Beagle is now relaxed, she was pretty stressed from seeing her big male canine cousin and the change in her routine.  And the cat, who of course wanted nothing to do with her.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> My cousin gave me 2 pumpkins and a spaghetti squash from the table decor, I'm nuking the pumpkins and will roast the seeds.  I've never cooked fresh pumpkin before.
> 
> Also surveying the fallout from a 3 day trip out of town and a foray to Costco.  Eeks!  What a pig sty.
> 
> At least Beagle is now relaxed, she was pretty stressed from seeing her big male canine cousin and the change in her routine.  And the cat, who of course wanted nothing to do with her.



Time to make pie. You will live the fresh pumpkin!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Great news Katie.


+1


----------



## Katie H

Now that I'm done doin' my happy dance, I think I've been bitten by the knitting bug.

I knit all sorts of things for folks for Christmas and have the knitting itch something fierce today.  Glenn's son and his wife are expecting a son on February 1st and I've gotten the notion that I should make a blanket for him.  I've already made all kinds, not knitted, of baby things but what's one more?!  Grandchildren are to be spoiled.

I love to knit.  It's therapeutic for me and I have the pattern, the needles, and the yarn so.....

Knit one, purl one............

Here I go!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> +1



+2

Enjoy your knitting, Katie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Doin' the "happy dance."  Well, as best I can with my healing knee.
> 
> Twice a day while in the hospital and once a day since I've been home, I've had to have blood thinner shots given in my stomach.  Ugh!  I came to dread the nurses in the hospital.  By the time I arrived home, my stomach was tender and black and blue.
> 
> Good thing for me, Glenn was a medic in Vietnam and has been giving me the shots at home.  He's does a far better job than any of the nurses.  I never knew when he'd given me my shot.  He could teach the nurses a thing or two.
> 
> So, why the elation?  He just gave me my last shot!!!!  Check off another milestone in my recovery.  Yeah!!!



Maybe Glenn should teach a class.  My patients always responded well to me when I gave them their shots.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe Glenn should teach a class.  My patients always responded well to me when I gave them their shots.



He did an awesome job.  In, out and done before I'd ever realized he'd begun.  He must've been well liked when he was a medic and it appears he didn't forget after all those years.  He told me that when he got out of the army, he was qualified as a registered nurse.  He wasn't able to pursue the field because of the educational restrictions that were in place at the time.  He would have had to have gone to Washington state in order to get fully certified.  For many reasons, that was not possible.  Oh, well, at least I'm able to avail myself of his fine skills.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to get some computer bits and bobs for Stirling and I'll stop at the liquor store too. We're out of wine.  We're also out of tequila and almost out of triple sec. Gotta be able to make Margaritas.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

This morning I have a couple of MS jobs to go and do and a bit of shopping

I can then relax this afternoon with the air con on....another hot week ahead!


----------



## Kylie1969

All great news Katie 



Katie H said:


> Doin' the "happy dance."  Well, as best I can with my healing knee.
> 
> Twice a day while in the hospital and once a day since I've been home, I've had to have blood thinner shots given in my stomach.  Ugh!  I came to dread the nurses in the hospital.  By the time I arrived home, my stomach was tender and black and blue.
> 
> Good thing for me, Glenn was a medic in Vietnam and has been giving me the shots at home.  He's does a far better job than any of the nurses.  I never knew when he'd given me my shot.  He could teach the nurses a thing or two.
> 
> So, why the elation?  He just gave me my last shot!!!!  Check off another milestone in my recovery.  Yeah!!!


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm about to get some computer bits and bobs for Stirling and I'll stop at the liquor store too. We're out of wine.  We're also out of tequila and almost out of triple sec. Gotta be able to make Margaritas.


I got a *5-Port* 10/100 Desktop Switch. It was supposed to be 8 ports. 

I showed the guys at the store the printout of their web page with what I needed and they gave me the wrong one. The boxes look almost exactly the same. I'll have to go back tomorrow and exchange it. Stirling might need the 8 port one tonight. He's working on a deadline.

I was successful in getting the booze.


----------



## Somebunny

Putting up the Christmas tree.  Pooped already and haven't hung one deco yet.  DH is chasing a bad bulb? Or ??? On this 12 ft. pre-lit behemoth. There are 5 sections, haven't put the 5th one on yet.....still looking for that lighting issue. :-(


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful tree!  Ours was up & decorated when I got home a little while ago.  The reach in cooler broke down at work, again. Had to stay late & clean it out, again. Enjoying listening to my daughter play piano, best part of my whole day.


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks SB. I will post another pic in a few days when it is all decorated.  So sorry about your cooler  issues....rats!  Nice to come home to a chore done though, and I bet it is great listening to your daughter playing.  Enjoy your evening.

Enjoying a brandy and egg nog before warming TDay leftovers.


----------



## CDavis504

Just got finished watching my beloved New Orleans Saints lose to the San Fransisco 49ers


----------



## Andy M.

CDavis504 said:


> Just got finished watching my beloved New Orleans Saints lose to the San Fransisco 49ers



I don't think this will be  good year for the Saints.  Too much to overcome.


----------



## CDavis504

Nah, I don't have much hope for them this season either, but next year once Peyton gets a new contract as coach, I think we'll be allright.  Regardless, win or lose, I'll be a diehard Saints fan till the end


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Putting up the Christmas tree.  Pooped already and haven't hung one deco yet.  DH is chasing a bad bulb? Or ??? On this 12 ft. pre-lit behemoth. There are 5 sections, haven't put the 5th one on yet.....still looking for that lighting issue. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16418



SB, your tree looks fabulous


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon I met Steve up at the local shopping centre and we bought him some shoes, then had a lovely dinner and now relaxing with the air con on, oh and there have been thunderstorms here too.....still hot though


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Thanks Kylie. It does look nice.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16405


 
I am so glad you have an angel on top. I always had one to watch over the family during the holidays. The tree looks lovely.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Now that I'm done doin' my happy dance, I think I've been bitten by he knitting bug.
> 
> I knit all sorts of things for folks for Christmas and have the knitting itch something fierce today. Glenn's son and his wife are expecting a son on February 1st and I've gotten the notion that I should make a blanket for him. I've already made all kinds, not knitted, of baby things but what's one more?! Grandchildren are to be spoiled.
> 
> I love to knit. It's therapeutic for me and I have the pattern, the needles, and the yarn so.....
> 
> Knit one, purl one............
> 
> Here I go!


 
And she is off!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe Glenn should teach a class. My patients always responded well to me when I gave them their shots.


 
There is one nurse over at Winthrop that when she has to draw blood, you almost thank her. You never feel the needle go in. And she always hits it on the first try.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> There is one nurse over at Winthrop that when she has to draw blood, you almost thank her. You never feel the needle go in. And she always hits it on the first try.



I appreciate the ones that listen to me when I tell them where to poke.  First time, every time.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm taking a breather from cleaning out my gardening shed and also putting the first coat of spray paint on my too-blue 55 gal. rain barrel.  I hope a more neutral color will help hide it.  I bought a Dutchman's Pipe Vine to attract butterflies and now can't figure out the best place to plant it.  The nurseryman said I'll need to protect it from frost this "winter."  I know most of you folks have just put your gardens to bed, but I've waited all sticky summer long to get back in the yard and am pretty happy with this weather.  Finally.  Plus this Friday marks the welcome end of this year's hurricane season.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have turkey stock simmering away on the stove. It smells fabulous in here. I'm also starting to put up Christmas  decorations.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I appreciate the ones that listen to me when I tell them where to poke. First time, every time.


 
There is a technician at the BMC lab that is totally lacking in personality or empathy. I think she gets perverse pleasure from her job. Any time I need to have blood drawn, I always tell the doctor I will have it done at Winthrop.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning and Happy Tuesday!

We are having the curtains and blinds installed this morning YIPPEE!!

So looking forward to seeing them all up, they are going to look brilliant!


----------



## Dawgluver

You'll have to post pics, Kylie!  I'm excited for you!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks DL, yes I will take some photos 

The installer should be here anytime now


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here getting very upset with myself. Stuffing is my favorite of any holiday meal. This year my daughter even had extra stuffing so that when I brought a dish home, there would be more of that than anything else. So tonight I had some with gravy. I realized that I hadn't eaten very much of anything since Thursday's dinner. So I heated up a little bit of the stuffing and gravy. I got half of it down and then all of a sudden I couldn't swallow what was in my mouth. I don't know why, I just couldn't eat it. 

Here I go again. I hate when this happens. Specially when it is something I really like. So I will have to go back to baby steps again. A mouthful here, one there. Trying to work up to two or more. I wish I knew what this is all about and why it happens. It is not a physical thing. I can swallow liquids with no problem. And I can take real small bites. Like just a taste. I just feel overwhelmed when there is a lot of food on my plate. Today is Monday  and I hope by Friday I will be back to eating right.


----------



## simonbaker

Sometimes it just takes baby steps addie, easy does it... Hope it gets better for you.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sometimes it just takes baby steps addie, easy does it... Hope it gets better for you.


 
When the doctor used the word "anorexic" it really shook me up. I know I am not anorexic, but I hate when this happens. I can't figure it out. Right now I am thinking of making some corn chowder. It is another favorite dish of mine. It is one of those dishes, that every time I open the fridge, I have to take some. And it is mostly liquid.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> I am sitting here getting very upset with myself. Stuffing is my favorite of any holiday meal. This year my daughter even had extra stuffing so that when I brought a dish home, there would be more of that than anything else. So tonight I had some with gravy. I realized that I hadn't eaten very much of anything since Thursday's dinner. So I heated up a little bit of the stuffing and gravy. I got half of it down and then all of a sudden I couldn't swallow what was in my mouth. I don't know why, I just couldn't eat it.
> 
> Here I go again. I hate when this happens. Specially when it is something I really like. So I will have to go back to baby steps again. A mouthful here, one there. Trying to work up to two or more. I wish I knew what this is all about and why it happens. It is not a physical thing. I can swallow liquids with no problem. And I can take real small bites. Like just a taste. I just feel overwhelmed when there is a lot of food on my plate. Today is Monday  and I hope by Friday I will be back to eating right.



Have you ever had a swallowing test done? Have you talked to your doctor about it?


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> When the doctor used the word "anorexic" it really shook me up. I know I am not anorexic, but I hate when this happens. I can't figure it out. Right now I am thinking of making some corn chowder. It is another favorite dish of mine. It is one of those dishes, that every time I open the fridge, I have to take some. And it is mostly liquid.


 We make a protein shake at work that's pretty good; Fresh frozen fruit blended with fruit juice & whey protein powder. May be something for you to check out. Some protein might help you. Hope this helps.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Have you ever had a swallowing test done? Have you talked to your doctor about it?


 
I have talked to my doctor. We both agree that it is psychological. If I were to go to a party right now, I would eat something if only to be polite. Even if it was just a couple of bites. And also not to arouse suspiscion of my health. Folks are always asking me if I am all right. So I really try to act and look normal when I am around other folks. Whatever normal is. I will be all right. I am thinking of making corn chowder for tomorrow. It is one of those foods, that every time I open the fridge, I have to have some. I love corn chowder. I have all the fixin's. And it is quick and easy. By Friday, I will be back to eating agin. Little bites here and there.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> I have talked to my doctor. We both agree that it is psychological. If I were to go to a party right now, I would eat something if only to be polite. Even if it was just a couple of bites. And also not to arouse suspiscion of my health. Folks are always asking me if I am all right. So I really try to act and look normal when I am around other folks. Whatever normal is. Iwill be all right. I am thinking of making corn chowder for tomorrow. It is one of those foods, that every time I open the fridge, I have to have some. I love corn chowder. I have all the fixin's. And it is quick and easy. By Friday, I will be back to eating agin. Little bites here and there.



I have a friend that can't eat more than a couple bites at a time when she is under extreme stress or anxiety, or when she gets depressed. People would harrass her about starving herself to lose weight and I would get so frustrated because it just made things worse and I knew that wasn't what she was doing. She would try to force herself to eat in front of those people and end up getting sick a little later. 

When she lived with the hubby and me, we'd fix her a plate to pick at when she'd have trouble. The understanding was that we would leave it the fridge for her to eat little bites at a time. No judgement, no pressure, just the knowledge that food was there for her if she wanted it. Worked so much better than all the people that tried to force food down her "for her own good". And the habit has stuck, even now that she doesn't live with us. She makes a plate for herself and keeps it in the fridge to nibble off of. 

If you ever ended up at my house and couldn't eat more than a bite at a time, you wouldn't have to worry about it. You wouldn't have to eat to be polite or to keep me from being suspicious. You'd have a plate in the fridge to nibble on as much or as little as you wanted. No pressure, no judgement, just the knowledge that it was there.


----------



## Addie

And that is exactly what I do. Every time I open the fridge, I take a little bite of something. Even if it is just a half slice of cheese. I caught it early this time. Not like the last time. I went two whole weeks without eating anything. I ended up losing over 30 pounds. Now I panic if I lose just one. I am trying to keep my weight between 139 and 145. Doing good so far. Was 142 the last time I was weighed.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just heard from my youngest son that their 18 year old cat (Kibble) passed away today. They are going to miss him so much, especially my 11 year old granddaughter. She knows he has been ill but still it's hard to let go.


----------



## simonbaker

JoAnn L. said:


> Just heard from my youngest son that their 18 year old cat (Kibble) passed away today. They are going to miss him so much, especially my 11 year old granddaughter. She knows he has been ill but still it's hard to let go.


 I am so very sorry to hear about kibble's passing. I have lost cats in the past & it is difficult. It feels like losing a member of the family. I grew up with alot of cats on the farm & have always had a cat my whole life. We have 3 now & cannot imagine having them around.  My sincere condolences.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Just heard from my youngest son that their 18 year old cat (Kibble) passed away today. They are going to miss him so much, especially my 11 year old granddaughter. She knows he has been ill but still it's hard to let go.



Aww.  RIP, Kibble.  18 is a good age for a kitty, but I know it must be so hard.  I equate it to losing a teenager.


----------



## simonbaker

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I have a friend that can't eat more than a couple bites at a time when she is under extreme stress or anxiety, or when she gets depressed. People would harrass her about starving herself to lose weight and I would get so frustrated because it just made things worse and I knew that wasn't what she was doing. She would try to force herself to eat in front of those people and end up getting sick a little later.
> 
> When she lived with the hubby and me, we'd fix her a plate to pick at when she'd have trouble. The understanding was that we would leave it the fridge for her to eat little bites at a time. No judgement, no pressure, just the knowledge that food was there for her if she wanted it. Worked so much better than all the people that tried to force food down her "for her own good". And the habit has stuck, even now that she doesn't live with us. She makes a plate for herself and keeps it in the fridge to nibble off of.
> 
> If you ever ended up at my house and couldn't eat more than a bite at a time, you wouldn't have to worry about it. You wouldn't have to eat to be polite or to keep me from being suspicious. You'd have a plate in the fridge to nibble on as much or as little as you wanted. No pressure, no judgement, just the knowledge that it was there.


 Your friend is lucky to have you in her life. You are very kind.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Just heard from my youngest son that their 18 year old cat (Kibble) passed away today. They are going to miss him so much, especially my 11 year old granddaughter. She knows he has been ill but still it's hard to let go.



So sad to hear. Losing pets is so hard. Hugs to your son and his family.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just heard from my youngest son that their 18 year old cat (Kibble) passed away today. They are going to miss him so much, especially my 11 year old granddaughter. She knows he has been ill but still it's hard to let go.


 
I am so sorry to hear this. Losing a pet that has been a member of the family for a long time is very hard. My granddaughter lost her Siamese when the cat was 17 y.o. My GD was so heartbroken. She had just lost her mother when Tasha died. Like your GD, her family had the cat before she was born. Seventeen years is a long time for a cat to live. Your son's cat had a good home and I am sure your GD is going to miss him just like mine did. 

My GD shared her grief over the loss of her mother with Tasha. She cried to her, told her how she felt and told her all the things she felt she couldn't tell anyone else. I love the name of Kibbles for a cat.  And one for Kibbles.


----------



## chopper

purple.alien.giraffe said:
			
		

> So sad to hear. Losing pets is so hard. Hugs to your son and his family.



+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RIP Kibble, remind your granddaughter that Kibble will be waiting at the Rainbow Bridge.  Kibble will be meeting a one-eyed black cat, but he's a good guy, his name is Gopher, I miss him dearly.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thank you everyone for your kind words, I will pass them along to my son and his family.


----------



## Katie H

At the moment I'm counting the minutes until we get in the car and head to the doctor's office for my post-op appointment.  And, yeah, the gazillion staples in my knee/leg will be removed, too.  I'm sooooo ready for that.  The pinching/pulling sensation has gotten real old by now.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> +1



+2


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing after a busy day at work & 1 1/2 hours in the gym. Feels good to finally get home.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Relaxing after a busy day at work & 1 1/2 hours in the gym. Feels good to finally get home.


 
I am just so dang proud of you. If I could I would do cartwheels. But since I can't here are a few of these.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I am just so dang proud of you. If I could I would do cartwheels. But since I can't here are a few of these.


 Thanks Addie! You can always put a smile on my face!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have done some shopping this morning and also went to the hairdressers


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> At the moment I'm counting the minutes until we get in the car and head to the doctor's office for my post-op appointment.  And, yeah, the gazillion staples in my knee/leg will be removed, too.  I'm sooooo ready for that.  The pinching/pulling sensation has gotten real old by now.



I could have sent you a staple remover...


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been relaxing on the recliner this afternoon, thank god for air conditioning 

Steve is home now, so time to start cooking tea


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I could have sent you a staple remover...



And, I would have taken it.  Man those things pinched even at the slightest movement.  I'm soooo glad they're gone.  The incision "ridge" that was formed by the staples has even gone down a bit this morning and I know it will diminish little by little as time passes.

Now it's time to get the out-patient physical therapy scheduled and get on with getting acquainted with my new knee.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> And, I would have taken it. Man those things pinched even at the slightest movement. I'm soooo glad they're gone. The incision "ridge" that was formed by the staples has even gone down a bit this morning and I know it will diminish little by little as time passes.
> 
> Now it's time to get the out-patient physical therapy scheduled and get on with getting acquainted with my new knee.


 
Katie I have had staples twice in the same area. Once for the gastro surgery and then the open heart. Today you can barely see the scar. It flattens out and turns a faded white.


----------



## Addie

*Ta da!*

The surgery on my right eye is scheduled for December 18th. YEA!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> The surgery on my right eye is scheduled for December 18th. YEA!!!



Not long to go now Ads WOOHOO!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Thursday 

Going grocery shopping this morning and then I have to go to lots of shops in search of a nice kitchen clock, as the curtain installer the other day accidentally knocked our previous one of the wall 

Steve is so fussy with clocks, so heres to hoping I can find one that pleases the both of us 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done putting some Christmas decorations out in the front of the house before my grandson comes to stay for a few days. I have the inside pretty much done and I can't wait to see the look on his sweet face.


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from work, plans to go to deep water class at 5:45, have to be home by 7:00 to get the daughter to piano lessons.


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done putting some Christmas decorations out in the front of the house before my grandson comes to stay for a few days. I have the inside pretty much done and I can't wait to see the look on his sweet face.



Bet it all looks great JoAnn


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Not long to go now Ads WOOHOO!!


 
I got the go ahead from my cardio doc today.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I got the go ahead from my cardio doc today.


 Good for you Addie!  Happy Dance!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Good for you Addie! Happy Dance!!


 
Thank you. I am probably the only nut in thw world that looks forward to surgery.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kylie1969 said:


> Bet it all looks great JoAnn



It was so much fun to see his face when he came in the front door and looked around. He said , oh Grandma it looks so Christmasee (I don't think there is such a word). Hopefully my DH will put up the lights on the outside tomorrow, the weather is going to be a little warmer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> And, I would have taken it.  Man those things pinched even at the slightest movement.  I'm soooo glad they're gone.  The incision "ridge" that was formed by the staples has even gone down a bit this morning and I know it will diminish little by little as time passes.
> 
> Now it's time to get the out-patient physical therapy scheduled and get on with getting acquainted with my new knee.



The first time I was tasked with removing staples I was so scared it would hurt.Most people are extremely happy to have them out!  Now, I don't mind at all.


----------



## simonbaker

I went to the gym & I was to late for class so just stayed & did a few laps for 45 minutes, feels good to relax in  the recliner.


----------



## Kylie1969

Back from the shops...I have been out all morning, but I finally found a nice wall clock...it is a shabby chic style and looks wonderful 

Was walking around the shops for hours, I feel like I have walked enough to last me a lifetime 

Now relaxing in the air conditioning as it is extremely hot here today


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The first time I was tasked with removing staples I was so scared it would hurt.Most people are extremely happy to have them out! Now, I don't mind at all.


 
Mine were in my tummy and chest. I found the removal to tickle.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> It was so much fun to see his face when he came in the front door and looked around. He said , oh Grandma it looks so *Christmasee *(I don't think there is such a word). Hopefully my DH will put up the lights on the outside tomorrow, the weather is going to be a little warmer.


 
It is a word when said by a child in awe!


----------



## Kylie1969

Gee it is hot here....and now it is muggy 

We have turned off the evaporative air con and whacked on the refrigerated one as this ones works better in muggy conditions 

Had a lovely tea and now relaxing with a cuppa


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I got the go ahead from my cardio doc today.



That is terrific news Ads


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> It was so much fun to see his face when he came in the front door and looked around. He said , oh Grandma it looks so Christmasee (I don't think there is such a word). Hopefully my DH will put up the lights on the outside tomorrow, the weather is going to be a little warmer.



Aww I can just imagine how happy and excited he was, that is wonderful 

Are you having many lights up outside JoAnn?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Mine were in my tummy and chest. I found the removal to tickle.



That's nice to know.  I feel much better about things if I know I am not hurting someone to "make them better."  Or if it is something uncomfortable, I've done my best to minimize the discomfort.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Gee it is hot here....and now it is muggy
> 
> We have turned off the evaporative air con and whacked on the refrigerated one as this ones works better in muggy conditions
> 
> Had a lovely tea and now relaxing with a cuppa


Why do you have both kinds of air conditioners? Are the evaporative ones cheaper to use?


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Gee it is hot here....and now it is muggy
> 
> We have turned off the evaporative air con and whacked on the refrigerated one as this ones works better in muggy conditions
> 
> Had a lovely tea and now relaxing with a cuppa




man, kylie, every time you say "cuppa" i have to have one--i get up and make myself a "cuppa"--but mine is a cuppa coffee.

stay cool, kylie!  here in virginia, we're bundling up to keep warm! isn't that mind-boggling?


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Why do you have both kinds of air conditioners? Are the evaporative ones cheaper to use?



Taxy, we have the evaporative all through the house as that air con is good for dry heat, which we get a lot of here and we have the refrigerated unit in the lougeroom which is great for days that are humid, as on those days the evaportaive is hopeless, it just brings the humidity inside the house.

The evaporative is certainly cheaper to run


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> man, kylie, every time you say "cuppa" i have to have one--i get up and make myself a "cuppa"--but mine is a cuppa coffee.
> 
> stay cool, kylie!  here in virginia, we're bundling up to keep warm! isn't that mind-boggling?



 

That made me laugh V 

Thank you, yes I will have the air con on again today as this humidity kills me


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kylie1969 said:


> Aww I can just imagine how happy and excited he was, that is wonderful
> 
> Are you having many lights up outside JoAnn?



We just put them over the double garage door. They are the icicle kind. They have the white cord and the all blue lights. I use the blue in memory of our  Christmas tree when I was little, my mother always used all blue lights. I still get that special feeling when I see them.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am going to collect our Wii U Premium and also a couple of Wii U games that we had on pre-order 

That will be wrapped straight away and put away for Christmas...actually we can put it under the tree tomorrow as that is when we are putting the tree up 

I have mum dropping over this afternoon for coffee and to see the new curtains


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> We just put them over the double garage door. They are the icicle kind. They have the white cord and the all blue lights. I use the blue in memory of our  Christmas tree when I was little, my mother always used all blue lights. I still get that special feeling when I see them.



They do sound nice JoAnn, they sound similar to ones that people put outside here, hanging along their eaves...love all the lights when you drive by peoples homes


----------



## taxlady

Just back from a quick shopping. I got booze, coffee, coffee filters, coffee cream, Finn Crisp, and a prescription for osteoporosis. You can tell I don't have any kids in the house.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am about to head out and collect the Wii U...have just phoned the store and they have opened an hour earlier today for the rush as they are released today!

Want to get there early to collect it as I dont want to be waiting in lines


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's nice to know. I feel much better about things if I know I am not hurting someone to "make them better." Or if it is something uncomfortable, I've done my best to minimize the discomfort.


 
PF, we hav a a foot doctor that comes in every Tuesday to check the feet of the patients and trim their nails. Due to circulatory problems, my toes nails grow very slowly. So I finally was able to get through to the powers that be, I will let them know when my nails need to be cut. and being a diabetic, I know to keep an eye on the condition of my feet. So....

The last time I went to see her, she was determined to get that nail out of the corner. Now if you heard Ow, Ow, Ow, Ow, STOP, wouldn't you get the idea you may be hurting the patient and doing something wrong? My toe began bleeding and she had to bandage it. The nursing staff sent me to a foot doctor that they use off site to take a look at it. He had me coming back twice a week for three weeks until it healed. I was unable to wear my shoes during that whole time. I no longer will let her even glance at my feet as I walk by. 

And yes, they still use her. She is under contract. But a lot of patients refuse to let her treat them. So they are seen by the off site doctor.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> PF, we hav a a foot doctor that comes in every Tuesday to check the feet of the patients and trim their nails. Due to circulatory problems, my toes nails grow very slowly. So I finally was able to get through to the powers that be, I will let them know when my nails need to be cut. and being a diabetic, I know to keep an eye on the condition of my feet. So....
> 
> The last time I went to see her, she was determined to get that nail out of the corner. Now if you heard Ow, Ow, Ow, Ow, STOP, wouldn't you get the idea you may be hurting the patient and doing something wrong? My toe began bleeding and she had to bandage it. The nursing staff sent me to a foot doctor that they use off site to take a look at it. He had me coming back twice a week for three weeks until it healed. I was unable to wear my shoes during that whole time. I no longer will let her even glance at my feet as I walk by.
> 
> And yes, they still use her. She is under contract. But a lot of patients refuse to let her treat them. So they are seen by the off site doctor.


 Sorry you had to endure that pain Addie. Some people just do not belong in the positions that they are in. Take care. 


I am sitting here trying to talk myself into going to the gym this afternoon.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sorry you had to endure that pain Addie. Some people just do not belong in the positions that they are in. Take care.
> 
> 
> I am sitting here trying to talk myself into going to the gym this afternoon.


 
Just think of how good you will feel when you get back home and can relax.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have come back with the new Wii U 

I can't open it though because as I mentioned, it is for Christmas....but exciting that it is now here 

Now time for a coffee and then I must do some ironing and nphang out some washing etc


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes SB, do got to the gym, you will feel great afterwards and so glad that you did go


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting for Spike and Teddy to arrive. It is about time for them to show up. 

Just a quick note to all of the DC members. I just want you to know that the angel at the end of your posts have not gone unnoticed. Thank you so much. With so many angels and prayers in the works for my daughter, she will have no choice but to get better. Unfortunately, the week of Thanksgiving dinner was her chemo week. And it looks like it will be the same for Christmas week. But in between, her spirits are high and she gets her energy back. The chemo saps her of all her strength and she needs help just to stand up from a chair. 

For the past several years I have more or less just skipped the holidays. I go along just to be polite. But preferred to be left alone. For some strange reason, this year I am getting into the mood. The tree is up in the Community Room and tomorrow they will be decorating it. I think I will go down and help. At my height, I can only help with the lower branches. When I moved here I donated all my Christmas stuff to the building. Unfortunately a couple of boxes of decorations got damaged when there was a flood in the storage room. So they are buying a lot of new stuff this year. 

There is one thing I do every year. I make up the bulletin for the Christmas Party. I am the only one in the building that has a printer that does color. And the only one who knows how to use clip art. Unfortunately, we had to add in small print "Residents Only" to the bulletin. Last year one of the residents invited their family and there were not enough seats for the residents. So the small kids were delegated to another room and to sit on the floor. They were also the last ones to be allowed to get their food. It didn't go over too big with the resident whose family it was, but too bad. I was given permission to invite Spike. He does a lot of little fixes for the residents at his own expense without charging. Like putting graphite on their window tracks so they can open them with more ease. That's more than maintenance does here. But I know he won't come. 

Thank you again for all the angels. I do notice them and I know they are helping her.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have come back with the new Wii U
> 
> I can't open it though because as I mentioned, it is for Christmas....but exciting that it is now here
> 
> Now time for a coffee and then I must do some ironing and nphang out some washing etc


 
I love the smell of clean laundry right off the line.


----------



## Kylie1969

Me too Ads 

i change the sheets once a week..and they are outside drying very quickly as it is still pretty hot here today..they will smell lovely once bought in


----------



## Somebunny

Still trying to get the tree trimmed.  Hope to finish this evening.  I want to finish the rest of the decorating tomorrow, so that I can bake this weekend and then it's back to work on Monday.....bye bye vacation


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, have you got a real tree, how lovely 

Holidays go all too fast don't though, I hope you have had a wonderful time off though


----------



## simonbaker

I am glad that I went to the gym, the pool felt wonderful. I just got out of the shower feeling very relaxed, time for bed soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just threw together some CP pea soup with a ham bone, after all the discussion it got me to thinking.  We're going to a trivia night tomorrow, and we're all supposed to bring some food to share.  Hmm.  Better get out some bowls and spoons too.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am glad that I went to the gym, the pool felt wonderful. I just got out of the shower feeling very relaxed, time for bed soon.


 
Ha ha, I told ya so! I told ya so! Now get some much deserved rest. Sweet dreams.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Ha ha, I told ya so! I told ya so! Now get some much deserved rest. Sweet dreams.


 You were absolutetely right!  Thank you very much!


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> Putting up the Christmas tree.  Pooped already and haven't hung one deco yet.  DH is chasing a bad bulb? Or ??? On this 12 ft. pre-lit behemoth. There are 5 sections, haven't put the 5th one on yet.....still looking for that lighting issue. :-(
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16418




oh wow, sb, i almost missed seeing your tree!!  what a lovely, lovely tree--decorated with my very favorite star-like white lights!  and how lucky you are to have high ceilings like that!


----------



## Somebunny

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> SB, have you got a real tree, how lovely
> 
> Holidays go all too fast don't though, I hope you have had a wonderful time off though



Kylie, it is an artificial tree.  we had to do that because we have 20-25 ft ceilings.  (Our tree is 12 ft.). I thought a smaller one would look funny so we bought the artificial one, as finding/getting/buying a fresh 12 foot tree every year would be cost prohibitive, not  to mention trying to put lights on one( ours is pre-lit).  I resisted artificial trees until we built this home and it just seems to work best for us.  What about you?  I am not familiar with all of the types of trees in Oz, I know that there is 20% forest land, but probably different from N. American forests


----------



## Somebunny

vitauta said:
			
		

> oh wow, sb, i almost missed seeing your tree!!  what a lovely, lovely tree--decorated with my very favorite star-like white lights!  and how lucky you are to have high ceilings like that!



Thanks Vit!  I am slowly getting it decorated and will post a pic when I reach that goal.  Yes I am Lucky to have high ceilings . Except when we have to clean ceiling fans and chase cobwebs ;-). Not complaining mind you, I am very fortunate to live in this home,  I have to pinch myself sometimes!


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> oh wow, sb, i almost missed seeing your tree!!  what a lovely, lovely tree--decorated with my very favorite star-like white lights!  and how lucky you are to have high ceilings like that!



So pretty, Somebunny!  Hard to believe it's only 4/5 !


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, we hav a a foot doctor that comes in every Tuesday to check the feet of the patients and trim their nails. Due to circulatory problems, my toes nails grow very slowly. So I finally was able to get through to the powers that be, I will let them know when my nails need to be cut. and being a diabetic, I know to keep an eye on the condition of my feet. So....
> 
> The last time I went to see her, she was determined to get that nail out of the corner. Now if you heard Ow, Ow, Ow, Ow, STOP, wouldn't you get the idea you may be hurting the patient and doing something wrong? My toe began bleeding and she had to bandage it. The nursing staff sent me to a foot doctor that they use off site to take a look at it. He had me coming back twice a week for three weeks until it healed. I was unable to wear my shoes during that whole time. I no longer will let her even glance at my feet as I walk by.
> 
> And yes, they still use her. She is under contract. But a lot of patients refuse to let her treat them. So they are seen by the off site doctor.



Kinda like Shrek and the mean urologist, you woulda thought he'd have more sympathy/empathy for a male patient.

The first "ow" is the first clue to stop and everyone step back and take a deep breath.  The second "ow" it stops, period. When you hurt someone and don't stop to at least acknowledge  and regroup, the patient loses all faith in you and anything you try is going to hurt.

If it hurts you pre-medicate or find a numbing agent or find someone who is more skilled than yourself to try.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I just threw together some CP pea soup with a ham bone, after all the discussion it got me to thinking.  We're going to a trivia night tomorrow, and we're all supposed to bring some food to share.  Hmm.  Better get out some bowls and spoons too.



Yum, that soup sounds lovely DL


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Kylie, it is an artificial tree.  we had to do that because we have 20-25 ft ceilings.  (Our tree is 12 ft.). I thought a smaller one would look funny so we bought the artificial one, as finding/getting/buying a fresh 12 foot tree every year would be cost prohibitive, not  to mention trying to put lights on one( ours is pre-lit).  I resisted artificial trees until we built this home and it just seems to work best for us.  What about you?  I am not familiar with all of the types of trees in Oz, I know that there is 20% forest land, but probably different from N. American forests



Oh okay, I see..yes, it certainly needed to be trimmed 

We just have an artificial one too...we will be putting it up tomorrow so I will take a photo


----------



## Kylie1969

It has been such a hot, muggy afternoon YUK!!

I wrapped some Christmas presents and got all the Christmas stuff out ready put up tomorrow, looking forward to it 

Had a lovely dinner, done all the dishes and now relaxing, best part of the day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home from work, ready to go to bed.


----------



## luvs

thinking. thinking my Mom got me the boots i requested. i'm getting those boots. i know my Mom quite well. 'we'll seeeeeeeeeeeee' means she's getting them.


----------



## vitauta

luvs said:


> thinking. thinking my Mom got me the boots i requested. i'm getting those boots. i know my Mom quite well. 'we'll seeeeeeeeeeeee' means she's getting them.





hot looking boots, luvs, hope you get them.  is it your b-day, or are we talking christmas?  

i'll have to change my own response to gift requests from my girl, cause i say the same thing as your mom.--hadn't realized it's such a 'tell'.....


----------



## luvs

vitauta said:


> hot looking boots, luvs, hope you get them. is it your b-day, or are we talking christmas?
> 
> i'll have to change my own response to gift requests from my girl, cause i say the same thing as your mom.--hadn't realized it's such a 'tell'.....


 
Christmas. tattoo 4 my 32nd. my Mom is getting sweeeet gifts this year, as per usual. she luvs boots & owns many pairs of them, herself. as 4 giving, i save from 1 year to another so as to give & give alike~


----------



## Kylie1969

luvs said:


> thinking. thinking my Mom got me the boots i requested. i'm getting those boots. i know my Mom quite well. 'we'll seeeeeeeeeeeee' means she's getting them.



Boots look great Luvs


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely cool morning and I have the whole house open getting this lovely air in and clearing out all the humid air from the past couple of days 

Steve is about to make me some pancakes...looking forward to that


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in the recliner. So glad it's friday!


----------



## Kylie1969

We are putting up the Christmas tree and decorations


----------



## chopper

Just finished tidying up the house. My son, his wife, and two boys will be here within the hour. My DIL and I will spend the day shopping tomorrow. I don't know what the boys will do.  Then we all have a Christmas party to go to tomorrow night. We will all do something together on Sunday before they go back home.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Just finished tidying up the house. My son, his wife, and two boys will be here within the hour. My DIL and I will spend the day shopping tomorrow. I don't know what the boys will do.  Then we all have a Christmas party to go to tomorrow night. We will all do something together on Sunday before they go back home.



Chops, that is lovely that your family is coming over 

Your shopping trip and Christmas party sounds fabulous, have a wonderful time


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have just been out and bought a new Samsung monitor for me 

It is a 24 inch Samsung and has such a widescreen compared to the 22 inch I have before...better resolution top and lovely vibrant colours and is full HD 

We also bought the new Mac Mini from the Apple online store but Steve did a custom built order for me so I have more ram, faster CPU and a Fusion drive 

This is all in place of the new iMac I was going to get...I decided the new Mac Min would be better as it has very similar specs to the iMac but if I wish to upgrade the size of monitor again and the ram etc, I can with the Mac Mini


----------



## Addie

luvs said:


> thinking. thinking my Mom got me the boots i requested. i'm getting those boots. i know my Mom quite well. 'we'll seeeeeeeeeeeee' means she's getting them.


 
When my kids were small and they wanted something I would tell them. "we'll see, I don't know, maybe, I will try." But if I said the words "I promise", they never asked again. They knew I never broke a promise to them and that they would have it. Maybe not in the next 24 hours, but within reason.


----------



## Addie

Well, it seems that all the angels are working overtime. My daughter just called me and what a difference from Thanksgiving.  Her spirits are really high. She is making plans for her party for her in-laws. She asked me to make some cookies. 

I have some of the Chewy Chocolate cookies with Sea Salt from the Chew program in the freezer. I am going to bake a couple of them so she can taste them. 

She has made plans to have her husband drive us around out in the suburbs  to see all the lighted houses. Something we have done every year. I told her a quick little joke and she laughed so hard. It was good to hear it. She scared me for a second. She was talking about how sick and weak the chemo makes her. She mentioned that she doesn't think she can do it until next August. Then she quickly said, "I have to. It's my brain and my life. I don't want to die" 

Thank you all for the angels. I know it is silly to think a little emoticon can be responsible, but until someone proves to me other wise, I will continue to believe. I believe we all have an angel that watches over us. Even if it is a loved one who has passed away. If I didn't believe that, I doubt if I could accept my youngest daughter's murder. She is looking down on us and watching over her five children  And one for all of you.


----------



## Katie H

Have an ice pack on my new knee and waiting for a small pan of potatoes to boil so I can make some potato rolls.

Glenn's son came by just after Thanksgiving and I'd made some as a treat for us because I craved something that spoke of Thanksgiving to me.  Kenneth ate two and almost went into a spasm.   He was in "yummy heaven."

We're babysitting Kenneth's dog this weekend, so I thought when he comes to pick up Baxter I'd give him his own whole batch of potato rolls to take home for a treat.  He's a big man so I don't know how long 18 potato rolls will last.


----------



## taxlady

I'm gabbing with a friend who stayed over. We are both surfing the web in between talking. We are also enjoying a brunch buffet of good breads, cheeses, pate, and salami.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gotta quit dinking around and go out to cut down the dead plant stalks.


----------



## vitauta

dinking?  'dinking' sounds way worse/better than a whole lotta REAL words, dawg....


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, geez, Vit!  Maybe I should use the term "doing diddly squat".  No, wait, that sounds bad too.  I shall rephrase:  I haven't done much around the house today, am being lazy.


----------



## Kylie1969

I had a really nice sleep due to the cooler weather!

The Christmas tree is up, so that is great, so today we will be doing a bit in the garden and I hope to get some cross stitch done too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, geez, Vit!  Maybe I should use the term "doing diddly squat".  No, wait, that sounds bad too.  I shall rephrase:  I haven't done much around the house today, am being lazy.



My official title for the job I do is called MDS Coordinator...MDS = Minimum Data Set...whut?!?  We finally decided it means "Means Diddly Squat."


----------



## Chef Kat

Dawgluver said:


> Gotta quit dinking around and go out to cut down the dead plant stalks.


At first my brain saw "drinking" and I was a little confused.  LOL!

I am doing laundry, my most favorite thing to do in the world!!  Said nobody ever!!!

Just cooked down a carton of grape tomatoes that I never even opened, along with some caramelized onions, olive oil and balsamic vinegar.  It's cooling and in a little while I'll go whirrr it up in the blender then strain the seeds out of it.  I can see it being a very good base for a creamy tomato sauce.


----------



## taxlady

I saw "quit drinking" and wondered.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I saw "quit drinking" and wondered.



Never!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Gotta quit dinking around and go out to cut down the dead plant stalks.



I too saw "drinking"


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Never!



ROFL DL


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My official title for the job I do is called MDS Coordinator...MDS = Minimum Data Set...whut?!?  We finally decided it means "Means Diddly Squat."


----------



## Kylie1969

How is your knee going since the operation Katie?



Katie H said:


> Have an ice pack on my new knee and waiting for a small pan of potatoes to boil so I can make some potato rolls.
> 
> Glenn's son came by just after Thanksgiving and I'd made some as a treat for us because I craved something that spoke of Thanksgiving to me.  Kenneth ate two and almost went into a spasm.   He was in "yummy heaven."
> 
> We're babysitting Kenneth's dog this weekend, so I thought when he comes to pick up Baxter I'd give him his own whole batch of potato rolls to take home for a treat.  He's a big man so I don't know how long 18 potato rolls will last.


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> How is your knee going since the operation Katie?



I'm doing pretty well.  My insurance company denied any home care/therapy so I had my first out-patient therapy yesterday at a fine facility nearby.  The same place I used for the therapy after I had my hand surgery in July.

Fortunately I didn't lose any ground because of no home care since I'd been exercising my knee on my own.  When I left the hospital I had 80 degrees of flex and yesterday, the therapist measured me at 93 degrees.  Yeah.

The pain and swelling are still part of my daily life.  Although the pain is not as frequent nor as severe.

I'm walking on my own without any walker/cane, albeit a bit wobbly and slow, but I'm doin' it.

One of the greatest differences, at this time, is that it takes me about twice to three times as long to complete a task because I have to rest in between times.  For example, my "getting up" routine (shower, etc.) normally takes me about 20 minutes.  Now, I allow at least an hour because I have to break up the job into smaller, more manageable tasks.

Thank you for asking.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Well, it seems that all the angels are working overtime. My daughter just called me and what a difference from Thanksgiving. Her spirits are really high. She is making plans for her party for her in-laws. She asked me to make some cookies.
> 
> I have some of the Chewy Chocolate cookies with Sea Salt from the Chew program in the freezer. I am going to bake a couple of them so she can taste them.
> 
> She has made plans to have her husband drive us around out in the suburbs to see all the lighted houses. Something we have done every year. I told her a quick little joke and she laughed so hard. It was good to hear it. She scared me for a second. She was talking about how sick and weak the chemo makes her. She mentioned that she doesn't think she can do it until next August. Then she quickly said, "I have to. It's my brain and my life. I don't want to die"
> 
> Thank you all for the angels. I know it is silly to think a little emoticon can be responsible, but until someone proves to me other wise, I will continue to believe. I believe we all have an angel that watches over us. Even if it is a loved one who has passed away. If I didn't believe that, I doubt if I could accept my youngest daughter's murder. She is looking down on us and watching over her five children  And one for all of you.


 That is wonderful news! So glad to hear that she is feeling better & everyone's moods are lifted. : )


----------



## simonbaker

The daughter & I just got home. We went to the gym together for 90 minutes then some shopping & threw a pot roast in the oven.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> I'm doing pretty well.  My insurance company denied any home care/therapy so I had my first out-patient therapy yesterday at a fine facility nearby.  The same place I used for the therapy after I had my hand surgery in July.
> 
> Fortunately I didn't lose any ground because of no home care since I'd been exercising my knee on my own.  When I left the hospital I had 80 degrees of flex and yesterday, the therapist measured me at 93 degrees.  Yeah.
> 
> The pain and swelling are still part of my daily life.  Although the pain is not as frequent nor as severe.
> 
> I'm walking on my own without any walker/cane, albeit a bit wobbly and slow, but I'm doin' it.
> 
> One of the greatest differences, at this time, is that it takes me about twice to three times as long to complete a task because I have to rest in between times.  For example, my "getting up" routine (shower, etc.) normally takes me about 20 minutes.  Now, I allow at least an hour because I have to break up the job into smaller, more manageable tasks.
> 
> Thank you for asking.


Glad to read that you are getting better. Do bring a cane with you when you go out, even if it is just so people are nicer to you.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Glad to read that you are getting better. Do bring a cane with you when you go out, even if it is just so people are nicer to you.



+1


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> +1


 +2


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> +2



+3


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been to the bottle shop to get a few drinks for Christmas Day 

Also went for a little drive as it is such a nice day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally!  I got my Nursing License squared away for the next two years.  I really have to not procrastinate about the Continuing Education Credits over the next two years...yeah, right!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally!  I got my Nursing License squared away for the next two years.  I really have to not procrastinate about the Continuing Education Credits over the next two years...yeah, right!



Yay Princess Fiona!


----------



## LPBeier

I am:
- nursing a sick hubby (yup the typical kind )
- cleaning up the kitchen from dinner and grocery shopping
- watching a PBS special on Andy Williams Christmas Shows
- trying to keep Joie from biting his cone off that is keeping him from scratching his ears and licking his feet from allergies
- Figuring out my new diet now that I can't have anything with sugar, yeast, mushrooms, eggs, gluten or dairy! 

The good part of this last one is I have finally found someone who is getting to the bottom of my health problems and if it means sticking to strict eating habits for awhile I am all in......well, except maybe the mushrooms


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am:
> - nursing a sick hubby (yup the typical kind )
> - cleaning up the kitchen from dinner and grocery shopping
> - watching a PBS special on Andy Williams Christmas Shows
> - trying to keep Joie from biting his cone off that is keeping him from scratching his ears and licking his feet from allergies
> - Figuring out my new diet now that I can't have anything with sugar, yeast, mushrooms, eggs, gluten or dairy!
> 
> The good part of this last one is I have finally found someone who is getting to the bottom of my health problems and if it means sticking to strict eating habits for awhile I am all in......well, except maybe the mushrooms



I was going to say, the mushroom one has to be horrible!!!!  I would die!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was going to say, the mushroom one has to be horrible!!!!  I would die!


Surprisingly I have not had mushroom withdrawal yet....and it has been a whole 10 hours since I was diagnosed. 

I am having a harder time with the sugar because it means at the moment no fruit, honey, anything sweet.  No corn, carrots, etc.  It is a combination between a yeast allergy and pre-diabetes (not sure what that is yet, will have to google it!).

Oh, and I don't think it will be lost on anyone that I am a cake baker, decorator and basically inhale sugar on a regular basis!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Surprisingly I have not had mushroom withdrawal yet....and it has been a whole 10 hours since I was diagnosed.
> 
> I am having a harder time with the sugar because it means at the moment no fruit, honey, anything sweet.  No corn, carrots, etc.  It is a combination between a yeast allergy and pre-diabetes (not sure what that is yet, will have to google it!).
> 
> Oh, and I don't think it will be lost on anyone that I am a cake baker, decorator and basically inhale sugar on a regular basis!




Prediabetes - American Diabetes Association


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Prediabetes - American Diabetes Association



Thanks, your Ogreness, I knew I could count on you.  May be PMing over the next while if you don't mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, your Ogreness, I knew I could count on you.  May be PMing over the next while if you don't mind.



Feel free, but I am heading to bed soon...about falling over!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Feel free, but I am heading to bed soon...about falling over!



I'm going to check on TB and Joie one more time and then I think I will be heading there myself.

Have a good night!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally!  I got my Nursing License squared away for the next two years.  I really have to not procrastinate about the Continuing Education Credits over the next two years...yeah, right!



That is great news, well done Fi


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just come home from a walk after tea...lovely long walk too 

We were going to make some Sticky Date Pudding for dessert but it is a bit late now so just having some liquorice 

Now off to watch some Walking Dead


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally!  I got my Nursing License squared away for the next two years.  I really have to not procrastinate about the Continuing Education Credits over the next two years...yeah, right!



Congrats!  Bet that feels good!


----------



## pacanis

I am in the middle of building some gun racks, then a little work (which is why I'm on the computer right now), then off to the store for some mushrooms. Then finish staining the racks and it's spaghetti sauce time.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally! I got my Nursing License squared away for the next two years. I really have to not procrastinate about the Continuing Education Credits over the next two years...yeah, right!


 
One time I called my son. Thanks to caller ID, I got, "Can't talk Ma. I am on a deadline for my CME. Bye." And hung up. No Hi, nothing. Just a quick hangup.


----------



## Addie

I was out the door at 7 a.m. to go grocery shopping. The store surprisingly was crowded at that hour.

Last Monday, I slept for ten hours straight on my left side. When I woke up, my left thigh was in a lot of pain. On the top of the thigh, not the back. I am assuming it is because all the weight of my body was on that thigh. As I go through the day, the pain lessens with the help of two Vicodin as soon as I get up and don't lay down again for several hours. I am the type of person that doesn't move once I am sleeping. So all this week I have been falling asleep on my right side. Last night I must have turned over. When I got up this morning at 6 a.m. I took the Vicodin immediately as my thigh was really hurting. They never kicked in. My leg is still hurting as much as it was when I got up. I am beginning to rethink the cause of this problem. I am wondering if I may have a stress fracture. I am trying to work my way through all this. I don't want ANYTHING to interfere with my upcoming eye surgery. My surgery is schedule for the 18th. I will gladly go on the 20th to see what the problem is. I go for a followup appt. for the surgery on the 19th. As much as I hate to I just had to take 2 more Vicodin. And I will stay off the leg until they kick in. 

But I need to get started on the cookie doughs.


----------



## Chef Kat

Today I have to sew, at least five (aprons) are due to my friend tomorrow. And should work for at least a few hours to get ahead for the week since I'll be missing Thursday and Friday because of the surgery. Oh and I decided to put all my leftover celery in the dehydrator to see what I get. It might not turn out but then again, it might be okay. I have quite a bit left from Thanksgiving cooking.


----------



## Addie

The very first thing I do with celery is remove all the leaves and dry them in a warm oven. They are great for tuna salad and soups. I don't always use up the whole of the celery hearts that I buy. I would hate to lose those leaves. They have so much flavor. Let us know how the celerly turn out. I may try it in my oven if it works.


----------



## Chef Kat

Addie said:


> The very first thing I do with celery is remove all the leaves and dry them in a warm oven. They are great for tuna salad and soups. I don't always use up the whole of the celery hearts that I buy. I would hate to lose those leaves. They have so much flavor. Let us know how the celerly turn out. I may try it in my oven if it works.



Thank you and I will! Honestly I was thinking I would have to discard the leaves. I think that if I get out to the store later, I might as well get extra onions and bell pepper to dice up and dry.


----------



## Addie

Chef Kat said:


> Thank you and I will! Honestly I was thinking I would have to discard the leaves. I think that if I get out to the store later, I might as well get extra onions and bell pepper to dice up and dry.


 
Yikes! Have you ever priced the cost of buying celery leaves? You can also freeze the onions and peppers raw. They are also very expensive when you buy them from the freezer department at your store. Anytime they are on sale, I stock up and usually have a couple of large zippy bags in the freezer at the end. I can't eat the peppers, so I buy them for my son who loves them.


----------



## LPBeier

Kat, your celery should dehydrate nicely.  I used to do it all the time and use it in soups and stews.  Like Addie, I still dry the leaves and then I crush them to use as seasoning.  TB doesn't like raw celery, but I use it in so many things that I buy it and don't use it all.  

I think now that I am very restricted on what I can eat for the next while I will buy some and keep celery sticks on hand.

I am about to put in an hours work on the craft room as we are moving one of the three extra recliners (all from Dad) in here so I can have a comfy chair.  This means about a fourth redesign, but I am packing up all my cake supplies at least for the next six months (to give the no-sugar lifestyle a good try) so that gives a lot of room !


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> One time I called my son. Thanks to caller ID, I got, "Can't talk Ma. I am on a deadline for my CME. Bye." And hung up. No Hi, nothing. Just a quick hangup.



I would have been on a deadline on 12/31/12...I made it by a month.


----------



## vitauta

one whole month ahead of time, shoot, that's not procrastination in my book, pf.  congratulations on your license renewal!  i know how hard it is to fit in those continuing education hours.  what? and do my work in the real world TOO?  you gotta be kidding....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> one whole month ahead of time, shoot, that's not procrastination in my book, pf.  congratulations on your license renewal!  i know how hard it is to fit in those continuing education hours.  what? and do my work in the real world TOO?  you gotta be kidding....



Yeah, an hour a month is just so inconvenient.  So much more fun to do all 24 hours in two weekends.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, an hour a month is just so inconvenient.  So much more fun to do all 24 hours in two weekends.



If you intend to move into the ranks of world class procrastinators, you'll have to start much later.  Leaving a whole month before the deadline disqualifies you.  After all, there are 24 hours in a day.


----------



## Addie

My granddaughter has her EMT license although she has never used it. It is good for two years. So during the second year of her license, when she gets stuff in the mail, she sorts through it and picks which classes she will take. By the time comes for her deadline, all she has to do is attend the last final exam for two hours. Not a bad system.


----------



## Katie H

As I mentioned some time last month, I have been bitten by the knitting bug.  Well, the baby blanket is done, as are two adult hats and now I'm foaming a the mouth to keep my fingers flying.

I have lots of scraps of this and that so I just finished grazing the 'net to see what I could come up with to utilize those bits of yarn.  Well, "Eureka!"  I'm going to start on a bunch of preemie hats.  Those should go pretty quickly and put my small quantities of yarn to good use.

Most of the leftover yarn I will use qualifies nicely for this purpose as it is very soft and is pretty much what most of the sites recommend.  Yeah.  Here I go again....


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> As I mentioned some time last month, I have been bitten by the knitting bug. Well, the baby blanket is done, as are two adult hats and now I'm foaming a the mouth to keep my fingers flying.
> 
> I have lots of scraps of this and that so I just finished grazing the 'net to see what I could come up with to utilize those bits of yarn. Well, "Eureka!" I'm going to start on a bunch of preemie hats. Those should go pretty quickly and put my small quantities of yarn to good use.
> 
> Most of the leftover yarn I will use qualifies nicely for this purpose as it is very soft and is pretty much what most of the sites recommend. Yeah. Here I go again....


 
Looking for ideas? Well here you go. Click on Directory at the top. thousands of free patterns. Knitting Pattern Central - Directory of Free, Online Knitting Patterns by Category

I also have one for crocheting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> As I mentioned some time last month, I have been bitten by the knitting bug.  Well, the baby blanket is done, as are two adult hats and now I'm foaming a the mouth to keep my fingers flying.
> 
> I have lots of scraps of this and that so I just finished grazing the 'net to see what I could come up with to utilize those bits of yarn.  Well, "Eureka!"  I'm going to start on a bunch of preemie hats.  Those should go pretty quickly and put my small quantities of yarn to good use.
> 
> Most of the leftover yarn I will use qualifies nicely for this purpose as it is very soft and is pretty much what most of the sites recommend.  Yeah.  Here I go again....



Katie,

Those small bits also work well to make chemo caps for ladies and men who have lost their hair.  I'm sure you would have an outlet for them at an oncologists office or cancer center.  I would even be willing to help sponsor the caps monetarily if you want to knit them.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning and Happy Monday!

I have a few bits and pieces to get from the shops this morning and I am going to drop by mums too for a coffee


----------



## Addie

Right now I am waiting for the ingredients for the cookies to warm up to room temperature. I have been up since 5:30 this morning and am ready for a nap. By the time I wake up, everything should be ready to go.


----------



## Chef Kat

Wow I need to have a seat for a few minutes! I started making spaghetti for dinner out of the sauce I made yesterday, and just got on a roll! So far:

The spaghetti
Layered cabbage and red potatoes with pesto
Sweet potato, apple and onion casserole, after which I had some leftover béchamel so ...
Macaroni and cheese with American, havarti, Parmesan and fontina. 

Now dinners should be covered for most of the week and all I'll have to do is add some fresh green vegetables each night. 

The only other thing for the evening is half an apple pie, which I will make in the large au gratin dish and overlap/braid the top. It's just enough for dessert and maybe a teeny left for breakfast.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Right now I am waiting for the ingredients for the cookies to warm up to room temperature. I have been up since 5:30 this morning and am ready for a nap. By the time I wake up, everything should be ready to go.



The cookies sound nice Ads


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Katie,
> 
> Those small bits also work well to make chemo caps for ladies and men who have lost their hair.  I'm sure you would have an outlet for them at an oncologists office or cancer center.  I would even be willing to help sponsor the caps monetarily if you want to knit them.




I might be interested, PF.  Send me a PM with more information.  I'm always up for a worthwhile project.

Several years go I knitted scarves for bargemen who work on our rivers.  I really enjoyed doing it and it was quite rewarding.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Prediabetes - American Diabetes Association


 Thanks for the link PF it is very informative!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally! I got my Nursing License squared away for the next two years. I really have to not procrastinate about the Continuing Education Credits over the next two years...yeah, right!


 Congratulations On getting your liscence!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just cleaned the shower throughly, bought all the washing in, mopped the kitchen floor, but am yet to do the ironing...that can wait


----------



## Dawgluver

Went out and yanked overgrown vines and such, what a nice day for December!  But it's getting dark, so will have to do our walk soon.


----------



## Chef Kat

We are at the Cowboy stadium parking lot visiting with friends who came to town for the game.


----------



## Chef Kat

And I would love to post a pic of the people next to us. They've got a blow-up doll in the back of their truck.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Katie,
> 
> Those small bits also work well to make chemo caps for ladies and men who have lost their hair.  I'm sure you would have an outlet for them at an oncologists office or cancer center.  I would even be willing to help sponsor the caps monetarily if you want to knit them.


What are the specs on a chemo hat? That sounds like something that I could crochet up in no time. I have loads of yarn.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been out shopping nice and early and bought everything home and it is all put away

Now time to head over to mums


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am having a harder time with the sugar because it means at the moment no fruit, honey, anything sweet.  No corn, carrots, etc.  It is a combination between a yeast allergy and pre-diabetes (not sure what that is yet, will have to google it!).



I'm confused - I thought that fruits and vegetables were good things to have, even with pre-diabetes. I understand the need to avoid starches, but why are fruits and carrots off your menu?


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> I'm confused - I thought that fruits and vegetables were good things to have, even with pre-diabetes. I understand the need to avoid starches, but why are fruits and carrots off your menu?


Sorry to confuse you GG.  I have been diagnosed with 2 things.  Prediabetes and a candida (yeast) allergy.  I have to remove all things that have even natural sugar in them to help kill the candida and then I can start reintroducing the ones that won't promote diabetes.  It is really complicated at the moment and I am very careful what I eat, but I do believe I am feeling better after only 2 weeks of the no yeast diet so that is encouraging!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What are the specs on a chemo hat? That sounds like something that I could crochet up in no time. I have loads of yarn.


 
Crochet Pattern Central - Directory of Free, Online Crochet Patterns by Category

This is a crochet site and has all sorts of hats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What are the specs on a chemo hat? That sounds like something that I could crochet up in no time. I have loads of yarn.



Here is the Google Search I sent to Katie.

https://www.google.com/search?q=kni...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

I can't knit, so I was just trying to think of a way to participate in chemo caps.  They can be donated to local hospitals, cancer centers, Oncologists offices, nursing homes...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm confused - I thought that fruits and vegetables were good things to have, even with pre-diabetes. I understand the need to avoid starches, but why are fruits and carrots off your menu?


 
A lot of fruits are very high in natural sugar. And even some vegetables. Carrots and peas are just two of the veggies. I love both veggies, but only take a small spoonful because of the sugar content.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Crochet Pattern Central - Directory of Free, Online Crochet Patterns by Category
> 
> This is a crochet site and has all sorts of hats.


Thank you Addie, but for me half the fun is designing the hat. Back in the '70s I crocheted and sold a lot of one-of-a-kind hats. (and other stuff)


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Thank you Addie, but for me half the fun is designing the hat. Back in the '70s I crocheted and sold a lot of one-of-a-kind hats. (and other stuff)



I agree!  I am having a blast designing newborn hats!  This is my new passion since I have to stay away from the cake decorating at least for awhile.  I even made a cupcake hat


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had a lovely dinner and some nice homemade garlic bread!

Then went off for our walk, that was good, brisk and felt like it was doing something for us 

Now relaxing with a cuppa and about to go and watch some UK Masterchef


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> A lot of fruits are very high in natural sugar. And even some vegetables. Carrots and peas are just two of the veggies.



Yes, I understand that. They are also very high in vitamins, minerals and fiber that everyone needs. It's just not a medical diet that I'm familiar with. The Diabetes Center which was part of the medical school where I used to work encourages a diet high in fruits, vegetables and whole grains, and low in simple carbohydrates for their patients.


----------



## GotGarlic

I stayed up late reading, so I got up a little late, so now I'm reading the paper with a cup of coffee.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am mailing the Christmas package early this year to my son in Colorado so I can concentrate on the other 19 people I buy presents for and the 3 birthdays we have in December. My DIL sends a package to my grandson in Paris so I just put a card with money in it for him.


----------



## Alix

Catching up on things. Just had a bowl of soup and a cup of coffee and am contemplating a second cup. The world is still dark out there and I'm feeling like hibernating today. Alas, errands and work beckon.


----------



## SweetTeboho

I am playing on DC rather than working on my novel.  **uhhhh ohhhhh**


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, I understand that. They are also very high in vitamins, minerals and fiber that everyone needs. It's just not a medical diet that I'm familiar with. The Diabetes Center which was part of the medical school where I used to work encourages a diet high in fruits, vegetables and whole grains, and low in simple carbohydrates for their patients.


 
Diabetics are encouraged to have fruits. But on a limited basis. They can't go out and buy six pears and wolf them down in one sitting. Some fruits and veggies have more natural sugar than others. So the diabetic patient has to pick and choose very carefully.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, I understand that. They are also very high in vitamins, minerals and fiber that everyone needs. It's just not a medical diet that I'm familiar with. The Diabetes Center which was part of the medical school where I used to work encourages a diet high in fruits, vegetables and whole grains, and low in simple carbohydrates for their patients.


GG, 
I am only very restricted for a short time until my body can rid itself of the candida and then I will start adding the healthier items like fruit back into my diet.  I am on several natural supplements at the moment which give me the nutrients I am missing and help with the cleansing process.  I totally understand your concern - but the the truth is, I am feeling better over all than I think I ever have in my life.  I honestly think this has been my main health problem all along and has just been overlooked for other things.


----------



## vitauta

SweetTeboho said:


> I am playing on DC rather than working on my novel.  **uhhhh ohhhhh**





i'm intrigued, what sort of book are you writing, sweets, and how long have you been at it?  put me down for a copy when your book is ready, okay?  now, get off the computer and get writing!!


i'm in big need of advice from someone in the know about teens today.  here's the thing:  i'm doing all my christmas shopping online this year.  i'm stuck about a gift for my oldest grandson.  he's 14, and wears a size 14 shoe.  that's big.  so, not a whole lot to choose from, usually.  i found a really cool pair of sneakers in his size.  they are skate sneakers.  only thing is, my grandson is not a skateboarder per se.  am i wrong to worry about committing a fashion faux pas here?  is it forgivable in teen circles for a non-skater to be hanging out, chilling, in a pair of skateboarder camo vaiders?  or would that be a gross misstep....


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> GG,
> I am only very restricted for a short time until my body can rid itself of the candida and then I will start adding the healthier items like fruit back into my diet.  I am on several natural supplements at the moment which give me the nutrients I am missing and help with the cleansing process.  I totally understand your concern - but the the truth is, I am feeling better over all than I think I ever have in my life.  I honestly think this has been my main health problem all along and has just been overlooked for other things.



I'm glad you're feeling better, Laurie. My sister was recently diagnosed with low thyroid; taking Synthroid has made all the difference in the world for her. Take care.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> ... am i wrong to worry about committing a fashion faux pas here?  is it forgivable in teen circles for a non-skater to be hanging out, chilling, in a pair of skateboarder camo vaiders?  or would that be a gross misstep....



Teen boy footwear is very personal based on what's cool in his group.  I'd go with a Foot Locker (or other) gift card for whatever amount you want to spend. We adults are not qualified to choose teen footwear.


----------



## Chef Kat

Andy M. said:


> Teen boy footwear is very personal based on what's cool in his group.  I'd go with a Foot Locker (or other) gift card for whatever amount you want to spend. We adults are not qualified to choose teen footwear.


LOL! That got quite a laugh out of me -- and I agree.  I'd be afraid to go out on that limb myself!


----------



## SweetTeboho

vitauta said:


> i'm intrigued, what sort of book are you writing, sweets, and how long have you been at it?  put me down for a copy when your book is ready, okay?  now, get off the computer and get writing!!
> 
> i'm in big need of advice from someone in the know about teens today.  here's the thing:  i'm doing all my christmas shopping online this year.  i'm stuck about a gift for my oldest grandson.  he's 14, and wears a size 14 shoe.  that's big.  so, not a whole lot to choose from, usually.  i found a really cool pair of sneakers in his size.  they are skate sneakers.  only thing is, my grandson is not a skateboarder per se.  am i wrong to worry about committing a fashion faux pas here?  is it forgivable in teen circles for a non-skater to be hanging out, chilling, in a pair of skateboarder camo vaiders?  or would that be a gross misstep....



First, skater shoes are popular, no matter if you are a skater or not.  Currently, loud colors are in.  Though I do agree with gift cards.

My novel is fictional and covers global economic disaster.  The main character, Audrey, is seperated from her husband during a violent riot.   While searching for him she also searches for spirituality and inner peace.


----------



## roadfix

I am snacking on a whole package of green tea mochi with my morning coffee at work.

Here, take a bite....


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello and good morning guys 

Today I am going to be doing a bit more housework, I am doing my Spring cleaning in Summer 

Hope you are all having lovely days/nights


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Teen boy footwear is very personal based on what's cool in his group.  I'd go with a Foot Locker (or other) gift card for whatever amount you want to spend. We adults are not qualified to choose teen footwear.



I too was going to suggest the gift card.  I have two teen boys I buy for and I stopped buying anything clothing related when they turned 10!


----------



## Katie H

Just arrived home from my first session of torture, I mean physical therapy.  Whew!

The therapist really put me through my paces in the hour-long time period.  When it was all said and done, I worked up a bit of a sweat, am experiencing quite a lot of pain and am tired.

So I'm sitting with my leg elevated and an ice pack on my knee.  I had a really rough night last night, so I think a nap might be in order this afternoon.  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie, it sounds exhausting 

Things will get better...my mum was the same for the first few physio sessions when she had her knee replacement too


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just arrived home from my first session of torture, I mean physical therapy. Whew!
> 
> The therapist really put me through my paces in the hour-long time period. When it was all said and done, I worked up a bit of a sweat, am experiencing quite a lot of pain and am tired.
> 
> So I'm sitting with my leg elevated and an ice pack on my knee. I had a really rough night last night, so I think a nap might be in order this afternoon. ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


 
I'd love to join you for that nap. This leg pain is sapping all my strength. I am trying to hold out until the 18th. There is no discoloring or swelling. Monday is my pre-op workup. I don't want anything to happen before then. And I am spreading myself too thin. I promised my daughter that i would make the cookies for her party. I have two of them made up all ready and in the freezer. I was going to do four different kind. But I think I will have to stop at three. I just have the Chocolate Sea Salt ones left to make. They whip up in no time. When it comes down to baking them, I am going downstairs to the Community Room kitchen. They have two stoves there and I can get them baked and done with a lot faster. Fortunately I have enough cookie sheets to do four trays at a time. I really need to do them at this time. For the first two days, I won't be able to see. I will have a patch over my one good eye. Even though the vision has improved on the eye that has been done, I still can't focus with it. And I never will. I will be able to see well enough to keep from bumping into things.  

Okay God. Knock it off. You have had your fun with me. If I have to come up there and yell at you, you are going to be in big trouble. I will send you to your room ALONE! You can stop this pain anytiime now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, sorry to hear your leg is in pain


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, sorry to hear your leg is in pain


 
I am taking the Vicodin, but in a way that is making it worse. I get hyper on them and very restless. Then I want to get up and do more work instead of resting the leg. Counterproductive.


----------



## Kylie1969

Is that the only medication you can take for your leg? It sounds like it may not be the right one


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Just arrived home from my first session of torture, I mean physical therapy.  Whew!
> 
> The therapist really put me through my paces in the hour-long time period.  When it was all said and done, I worked up a bit of a sweat, am experiencing quite a lot of pain and am tired.
> 
> So I'm sitting with my leg elevated and an ice pack on my knee.  I had a really rough night last night, so I think a nap might be in order this afternoon.  ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ



Medicate prior to PT, by about 20-30 minutes.  It will really help get through the session.  We wouldn't want you to avoid going because of pain.  They should also have ice packs there and let you sit with one for about 20 mins after, especially if you are driving/riding any distance to get home.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Is that the only medication you can take for your leg? It sounds like it may not be the right one


 
I am also on gabapentin. And that helps some.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am also on gabapentin. And that helps some.



What dose? Sometimes it needs to be increased for maximum benefit.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What dose? Sometimes it needs to be increased for maximum benefit.


 
800 mg twice a day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I am also on gabapentin. And that helps some.



That is good Ads, at least something is helping


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just had to go up to the shops as one of our globes in the kitchen has died!

We want 100w in there but because of the light shade we have, you need narrowish globes...the ones I have bought are not, so I can see them going back 

The ones that fit are only 60w, not bright enough grrrrrrr, this should have gone under vents 

Also bought some bread and was searching for some Rum Balls for Christmas Day but didnt find any, will have another look in some different shops


----------



## vitauta

thanks for your help, guys.  you are right, and i shouldn't be agonizing over apparel choices for a teenage boy anymore.  it's just that i'm reluctant to give up the personal aspect of gift giving to my grandkids. i guess that on some level i've been aware of the fact that my two oldest grands are truly gleeful only at the sight of gift cards from their fave stores.  it's not an easy truth for me to swallow, however. these days, thoughtful handmade or handpicked gifts don't stand a chance against the gift of plastic. but, easy peasy, right?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> 800 mg twice a day.



Wondering if your doc would consider 600 mg three times a day...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> thanks for your help, guys.  you are right, and i shouldn't be agonizing over apparel choices for a teenage boy anymore.  it's just that i'm reluctant to give up the personal aspect of gift giving to my grandkids. i guess that on some level i've been aware of the fact that my two oldest grands are truly gleeful only at the sight of gift cards from their fave stores.  it's not an easy truth for me to swallow, however. these days, thoughtful handmade or handpicked gifts don't stand a chance against the gift of plastic. but, easy peasy, right?



I go into the loudest store in the mall with the most obnoxious, to me, music and buy gift cards for the kids.  They are always delighted.


----------



## Kylie1969

Had to go back to the shops as my tin of Quality Street had arrived in store and were ready to collect 

Also found some lovely rum balls for Christmas


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Medicate prior to PT, by about 20-30 minutes.  It will really help get through the session.  We wouldn't want you to avoid going because of pain.  They should also have ice packs there and let you sit with one for about 20 mins after, especially if you are driving/riding any distance to get home.



Thanks, PF.  I do take a pain med before therapy and, NO, I won't avoid the therapy because of pain.  There's too much at stake.  They do ice me after the session.  They did the same after the therapy on my hand in the summer.  I can't drive yet.  Leg doesn't work well enough to take that risk.  I have a wonderfully handsome and sexy chauffeur.  His name is "husband."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Thanks, PF.  I do take a pain med before therapy and, NO, I won't avoid the therapy because of pain.  There's too much at stake.  They do ice me after the session.  They did the same after the therapy on my hand in the summer.  I can't drive yet.  Leg doesn't work well enough to take that risk.  I have a wonderfully handsome and sexy chauffeur.  His name is "husband."



Perfect, just wanted to make sure all options were covered.  I've taken care of a couple of new knees over the years.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I go into the loudest store in the mall with the most obnoxious, to me, music and buy gift cards for the kids.  They are always delighted.




a unique approach--just what we've come to expect from you, pf.  you know how to sniff'em out, girl....


----------



## Chef Kat

vitauta said:


> thanks for your help, guys.  you are right, and i shouldn't be agonizing over apparel choices for a teenage boy anymore.  it's just that i'm reluctant to give up the personal aspect of gift giving to my grandkids. i guess that on some level i've been aware of the fact that my two oldest grands are truly gleeful only at the sight of gift cards from their fave stores.  it's not an easy truth for me to swallow, however. these days, thoughtful handmade or handpicked gifts don't stand a chance against the gift of plastic. but, easy peasy, right?



My grandboy is only 2 so I have a few years left to pick and choose anything I like, and know he'll be happy with it. I dread the day when Mimi's taste is outdated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> a unique approach--just what we've come to expect from you, pf.  you know how to sniff'em out, girl....



While I am in the store I always look for any Graphic Novel T-shirts for myself...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Kat said:


> My grandboy is only 2 so I have a few years left to pick and choose anything I like, and know he'll be happy with it. I dread the day when Mimi's taste is outdated.



Ah, by then they have other interests you can be enthusiastic about.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just got home from the Indian restaurant, it was a lovely meal 

Now we are very full, thinking of still going on our nightly walk but waiting for our stomachs to settle


----------



## taxlady

I was all set to go to Ikea and buy some dining room chairs. I have the chairs picked out and the website said that they were in stock at "my Ikea". Then I noticed that on Tuesdays there is a special on a Swedish meatball meal. w00t! So, I went to print out my shopping list and the chairs were no longer in stock! 

I'll check tomorrow morning. They wrote that they will be in tomorrow. If we go in the morning, we can have their cheapie breakfast. If the chairs aren't in the morning, I will check later in the day and we can go when Stirling finishes work, but morning would be better.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering if your doc would consider 600 mg three times a day...


 
First I have to find out what is wrong. My mind is working overtime on this. I am now wondering if I have a clot in my thigh. I have a stent in the groin in that area. I notice if I rest more than walk, the pain lets up. I am trying to not let Winthrop know about this latest problem until after my eye surgery. I go for the pre-op on Monday, and then the surgery on the 18th. I think if I was asked right now, do you want to lose your leg or have your eye surgery, I would let the leg go. That is how important the eye surgery is to me. The eye problem has been going on since last January when I first noticed a big change in my vision. 

If I stay still for at least 30 minutes, the Vicodin kicks in and does a good job of pain management. Plus I have also taken my gabapentin the first thing in the morning. Because they are going to give me anesthesia for the surgery, I don't know if I can take the Vicodin before I leave the house that morning. I can take all my other medications. But then the instructions for the Vic. is 2 tablets qid. So that would include two with my usual morning meds. Right now I am so confused about this whole thing. The last thing I need is a new problem. At least until the 19th of December.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I was all set to go to Ikea and buy some dining room chairs. I have the chairs picked out and the website said that they were in stock at "my Ikea". Then I noticed that on Tuesdays there is a special on a Swedish meatball meal. w00t! So, I went to print out my shopping list and the chairs were no longer in stock!
> 
> I'll check tomorrow morning. They wrote that they will be in tomorrow. If we go in the morning, we can have their cheapie breakfast. If the chairs aren't in the morning, I will check later in the day and we can go when Stirling finishes work, but morning would be better.


 
Couldn't Ikea have put aside the chairs for you? Or at least give you a call when the new shipment comes in.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> First I have to find out what is wrong. My mind is working overtime on this. I am now wondering if I have a clot in my thigh.



You know a clot could kill you or cause a stroke or heart attack, right?



Addie said:


> I have a stent in the groin in that area. I notice if I rest more than walk, the pain lets up. I am trying to not let Winthrop know about this latest problem until after my eye surgery. I go for the pre-op on Monday, and then the surgery on the 18th. I think if I was asked right now, do you want to lose your leg or have your eye surgery, I would let the leg go.



Sorry to be so blunt, but how about a stroke versus your leg? You really need to let your doctors know what's going on, especially the surgeon and anesthesiologist.



Addie said:


> Because they are going to give me anesthesia for the surgery, I don't know if I can take the Vicodin before I leave the house that morning. I can take all my other medications. But then the instructions for the Vic. is 2 tablets qid. So that would include two with my usual morning meds. Right now I am so confused about this whole thing.



Only your doctor can tell you.

I know you know this, but doctors need to have the whole picture in order to give you the best care. Sometimes it takes one to know one


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Couldn't Ikea have put aside the chairs for you? Or at least give you a call when the new shipment comes in.


I don't think they do that. But, I might be able to set up getting an email when they are in.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> You know a clot could kill you or cause a stroke or heart attack, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to be so blunt, but how about a stroke versus your leg? You really need to let your doctors know what's going on, especially the surgeon and anesthesiologist.
> 
> 
> 
> Only your doctor can tell you.
> 
> I know you know this, but doctors need to have the whole picture in order to give you the best care.


+1


----------



## Addie

I know the doctor will be in tomorrow. All day I have been going back and forth. Should I or should I just take a chance. At this moment, I am for calling for a pickup early in the morning so I can be the first one to see him. And there will be plenty of time if he sends me for an Xray and then he get the report back. Right now my leg is feeling fine. Sort of. The pain meds are doing their job. When I wake up in the morning the pain is at its worse. Tat will be my incentive to make that call. 

I need to get out in the kitchen and finish making those cookies. But I know that doing that will bring on the pain, Time for me to go see the doctor. I can't accomplish anything like this. I have four batches of cookies to make and form for the freezer. With this pain I am only able to do one cookie batch a day. Two batches are already made. 

Thanks for listening to my rant and rave. I hate pain. It interferes with my life.


----------



## GotGarlic

I know that feeling! This neuropathy in my feet is really pissing me off!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

I was not going to go out today as I seem to be having to go to the shops everyday getting this close to Christmas 

I did go out though as there were some good specials on some items we needed for our Christmas Eve buffet...so glad I did go out early and get them after all 

Have just had a lovely hot shower and washed my hair...feeling good!

Now time for a coffee and morning tea, I am starving!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I know that feeling! This neuropathy in my feet is really pissing me off!


(((hugs)))


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> (((hugs)))



Thanks, TL, that's very sweet


----------



## Addie

Okay everyone, where the heck is the Christmas Tree thread. I went downstairs to take a lovely picture of the tree that is there. It is two stories tall. Too tall to put the angel on. I wanted you all to see the tree.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, the Christmas tree thread is here in Off Topic Discussions

Christmas Tree thread


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Okay everyone, where the heck is the Christmas Tree thread. I went downstairs to take a lovely picture of the tree that is there. It is two stories tall. Too tall to put the angel on. I wanted you all to see the tree.


http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/our-christmas-trees-2012-a-83082.html#post1214209


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, the Christmas tree thread is here in Off Topic Discussions
> 
> Christmas Tree thread


 
Thank you. Now I have to figure out how to transfer it. My site doesn't want to cooperate with me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Our welcome Ads 

What site are you having issues with?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Our welcome Ads
> 
> What site are you having issues with?


 
My camera. It doesn't allow me to store the pics where they are accessible for uploading.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is no good, has this happened before?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> My camera. It doesn't allow me to store the pics where they are accessible for uploading.


Have you got your photos onto your computer? We'll try to trouble shoot this for you.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Have you got your photos onto your computer? We'll try to trouble shoot this for you.


 
Yeah. My son just left. He told me that he set it up so if someone should ever hack into my computer, they couldn't open the pictures without my password. He said the next time he comes, he will fix it for me. Because of the jobs two of my kids have, I have to protect them at all times. I never put the names or pictures or those of their kids on the internet. So I will have to wait for another day.


----------



## simonbaker

Full day for me. Worked 5:30 am till 6pm, then off to the gym with our daughter for an hour. It's almost midnight & time to get to bed. G'nite.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out in the garden doing some bits and pieces and the rest of the arvo preparing tea and making dessert for tonight


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had to buy birthday gifts for two DIL's and a SIL this month. I got the DIL's each a gift cert. from Pier 1 Imports and I am going to get the SIL a gift cert. from his favorite Mexican restaurant. Now I have to get back to ideas for Christmas. Altogether I buy for 20 people, how many do you buy for?


----------



## Katie H

Just arrived home after my second session of physical therapy, have my leg elevated and ice on my knee.

I'm excited that there's _real_ progress being made.  I left the hospital with 80 degrees flex in the knee joint.  After Monday's first session, I exceeded 90 degrees and, today, just over 100.

Not bad considering I had NO therapy, except of my own creation, from the time I left the hospital until my first therapy on Monday.  I was truly anxious that I would be behind the curve, but I'm encouraged that that is not the case, especially since the doctor wants a total of 124 degrees as acceptable for dismissal from therapy.

However, that is a moot point since my insurance has only approved a total of 7 therapy sessions.  I've already used one for the evaluation and, now, 2 actual therapy visits, which leaves me with only 4 more to achieve the 124-degree goal.

I'm going to have to be like "the little engine that could" to get where I need to in 4 more physical therapy appointments.  I intend to supplement that by working doubly hard at home.  That might just get the job done.

At any rate, I _am_ seeing and feeling advancement being made.  I'm just eating the elephant one bite at a time.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I had to buy gifts for two DIL's and a SIL this month. I got the DIL's each a gift cert. from Pier 1 Imports and I am going to get the SIL a gift cert. from his favorite Mexican restaurant. Now I have to get back to ideas for Christmas. Altogether I buy for 20 people, how many do you buy for?


 
I have 17 grand and great grandchildren. There is no way I can buy for all of them. And we have a rule in our family, Unless they are your children, no buying for those over 16. That is the cutoff age. This family is just too big. So I do my Christmas giving with food. Mostly cookies. For some reason I have developed a reputation for making cookies for the family. You have to get your request in early. Before the first of December. For my daughter this year I am going to make the chocolate cream pie. It is her favorite. I use the Oreo Cookie pie crust. You can never have too much chocolate.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I have 17 grand and great grandchildren. There is no way I can buy for all of them. And we have a rule in our family, Unless they are your children, no buying for those over 16. That is the cutoff age. This family is just too big. So I do my Christmas giving with food. Mostly cookies. For some reason I have developed a reputation for making cookies for the family. You have to get your request in early. Before the first of December. For my daughter this year I am going to make the chocolate cream pie. It is her favorite. I use the Oreo Cookie pie crust. You can never have too much chocolate.



I love your giving of cookies and pies for Christmas. You are really giving of yourself. I am going to start thinking along those lines for next Christmas.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here thinking I didn't plan my day very well. I have to drive my daughter to an appointment shortly and I put the nuts and bolts in the oven about 40 minutes ago. Crap. I'll have to take them out and finish them later. Dummy.

I'm also thinking I'd better wear my BIG boots because it is just puking down snow out there!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello guys 

Alix, sounds like you are getting a lot of snow!

Ads, that is lovely that you make cookies and pie for everyone 

Katie, so pleased you are seeing some progress with your physio


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I love your giving of cookies and pies for Christmas. You are really giving of yourself. I am going to start thinking along those lines for next Christmas.


 
JoAnn, I pick up different shape Christmas cookie tins at Walgreens, CVS or any other place that sells them.they cost about $1.00 each.  The cover snaps on the bottom as well as the top. I pile the cookies in them, snap the cover on the bottom and wrap the whole thing in large sheets of plastic wrap. Some years I get extravagant and buy the colored wrap. the I place a sticky bow on top. Merry Christmas. Each tin gets two dozen each. I make sure they get them before Christmas. A quiet Christmas Eve with a hot cup of cocoa and cookies while reading The Night Before Christmas to the younger kids is a perfect time for the family. 

For my daughter's party, I got a very large platter from the Community Room kitchen and some paper doilies. I will put the cookies on that. There will be about five dozen.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am going over to mums for a quick coffee

She is heading out tonight to see The Jersey Boys and having High Tea with the cast and crew, also staying overnight in a lovely hotel in the city after the show

I entered mum in a competition online and she won 

It was for 4 people too, so mum is taking her partner Don and her best friend and her partner, they will have such a lovely time, I am so pleased I entered my mum


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been out to mums and also done some gardening out the front when I got back as it is such a lovely day out there 

I am heading back out there now!


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been out in the garden doing some bits and pieces and the rest of the arvo preparing tea and making dessert for tonight


 What kind of luscious dessert did you make this time?


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> What kind of luscious dessert did you make this time?



SB, we just made bread and butter pudding, it was lovely though 

We had another serve each for tonight but we threw it out as we only have dessert every now and then 

Opting for yoghurt instead tonight


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Friday 

Today I am staying in as it is ironing, washing and cleaning day 

Good day to stay in with the air con on as it is going to be a hot one!


----------



## Addie

I tend to keep my apartment cool. So this morning when I took my shower, I turned up the heat so it wouldn't be cold when I got out of the shower. I got dressed and headed out the door. I forgot to turn the heat back down. When I came back into the apartment 45 minutes later, it was like walking into a sauna. Even though it was in the 30's, I opened the windows and put the fan on. I can't breath when it is too hot. Then I fell asleep. I forgot to close the windows and turn the fan off. Now I am freezing. Is there no middle groound anywhere for me?


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting down - finally. I feel like I've been running for two days straight! Oh wait, I have! Just did my short change at work and it was a BUSY paperwork day today and we had a few behavioural issues to deal with. Yeesh. Ready for a glass of wine and someone to bring dinner home. Hahahaha!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching clips from "Who's Line is it Anyway".


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from the pool, it was a wonderful aqua chi class tonight. When I got home dh had an amazing supper made. It feels good to be sitting in my recliner with my feet up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Once again have a bout of Pneumonia, viral this time.  Something I picked up somewhere and since I've been having symptoms for over a week there is nothing they can give me.  I spent all weekend talking myself out of it being a heart attack.  Since it's just me in the office tomorrow, I'm going in to work, don't feel bad enough to stay home.


----------



## vitauta

oh no, pf!  who nurses the nurse?  can you even hear yourself, pf?  'i have pneumonia, but they need me in the office tomorrow, so i'm going in to work.'  What?  you wouldn't suggest that as a reasonable course of action for me or any of us dc people when we get sick.  please take as good care of yourself as you do of all of your patients and all of us.
btw, you said you kept worrying about your heart when you felt particularly bad last weekend.  with me, it's cancer.  whenever i have pains or feel ill in an unrecognizable way, i immediately think it must be cancer.  so far, i've been wrong every time.... 
take it easy, pf, take care, and first, do no harm....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> oh no, pf!  who nurses the nurse?  can you even hear yourself, pf?  'i have pneumonia, but they need me in the office tomorrow, so i'm going in to work.'  What?  you wouldn't suggest that as a reasonable course of action for me or any of us dc people when we get sick.  please take as good care of yourself as you do of all of your patients and all of us.
> btw, you said you kept worrying about your heart when you felt particularly bad last weekend.  with me, it's cancer.  whenever i have pains or feel ill in an unrecognizable way, i immediately think it must be cancer.  so far, i've been wrong every time....
> take it easy, pf, take care, and first, do no harm....



I really am not that bad, just nausea and light-headedness, a rattly cough that is clearing up.  I may as well go to work and play on the computer than stay home and play on the computer.  The work computer pays better.  I actually made the appointment when I felt the worst on Tuesday, I was going to cancel it this morning but I was the first appointment and couldn't give them plenty of notice so they would charge me anyway.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, PF, take care!  Glad you're starting to feel better!

I was a wrapping fiend tonight, gotta get the packages in the mail.  I need about 2 more weeks of December!  ARRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, I'm over the worst of it.

I just need the last two gifts to show up I ordered...wrap and deliver.  Then whatever Shrek and I decide to do this year.  Maybe we are doing something fun for our anniversary after Christmas.


----------



## vitauta

have a restful night's sleep, pf. go easy tomorrow, come visit us on dc while you're on the pc and doing diddly squat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> have a restful night's sleep, pf. go easy tomorrow, come visit us on dc while you're on the pc and doing diddly squat.



I only have 6 care plans to write up, should be an easy day, we've had no admits the last two days.  And I can close my door and lock it so no one can bother me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I kind of have to lean Vit's way PF. You seem to regularly not follow the same kind of advice you give patients. I admire you wanting to tough through things, but please be careful with you. There are a lot of us that would be quite heartbroken if we lost you. Make sure if you start feeling worse while at work that you call enough and go home to rest.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I kind of have to lean Vit's way PF. You seem to regularly not follow the same kind of advice you give patients. I admire you wanting to tough through things, but please be careful with you. There are a lot of us that would be quite heartbroken if we lost you. Make sure if you start feeling worse while at work that you call enough and go home to rest.


+1 Get well soon.


----------



## taxlady

I just ordered this:

Borner V-7000GN VPower V-Slicer (Green): Amazon.ca: Home & Garden


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> I just ordered this:
> 
> Borner V-7000GN VPower V-Slicer (Green): Amazon.ca: Home & Garden



Oooohhh, shiney. And bright.


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks great Taxy


----------



## vitauta

sounds like a good idea, psyrbu. and let me give you a big welcome to our happy foodie club here at dc,  stay awhile, check out our approach to food--and hundreds of other things that get addressed along the way.....

pac are you listening?  psyrbu has come up with a possible solution to your wasp's nest problem at the beginning of this thread.  at least it seems a more sensible approach than 'blowing them away with (my) AR'...followed up by standing your ground....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I kind of have to lean Vit's way PF. You seem to regularly not follow the same kind of advice you give patients. I admire you wanting to tough through things, but please be careful with you. There are a lot of us that would be quite heartbroken if we lost you. Make sure if you start feeling worse while at work that you call enough and go home to rest.




Thank you PAG, this is the first morning in a week I've been able to eat breakfast.  I can't lay in bed, that's the worst thing you can do if you have pneumonia, have to be up and moving.  I'm on the downside, not contagious.  

Not ready to run a marathon, but I am doing fine.  Just my bad luck to not get a Dr's appointment until I was on the upswing.  I spent last weekend in bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

This morning we are going to go and buy some new speakers and a sub woofer for my pc, we did some research last night and found some good ones 

Also we need to fertilise the garden, that is always a big job as we have a big garden...good to get it done early as it is going to be hot again today


----------



## taxlady

I just got back from paying a parking ticket. Supposedly I could pay it on line. The website for the City of Montreal says it's a valid ticket, but it isn't in their system yet. I got that ticket over three weeks ago. It has to be paid within 30 days. So, I drove to the DDO City Hall and paid in person. The website also charges a $2.50 service fee. I don't get it. The person paying does all the work. No staff need to do anything. I am so tired of paying service fees for the privilege of paying for something.


----------



## Addie

Today, even if I wanted to sleep late, forget it. It wasn't going to happen. The Pirate stopped by for a care package. He is low on cash and food. So I gave him 6 eggs, a loaf of bread, a pound of butter and a few other items. He also raided my kitchen of unwanted items or some I don't use any more. Like that hated toaster. He dowa't have one. He also took a couple of small knives that are duplicates. 

Then Spike stopped by and took all my dirty laundry with him. He is taking his wife's cousin to the laundermat to do her many loads and took mine along. And my  phone just doesn't want to stop ringing. The Pirate called to tell me he took my blue lighter by mistake. He didn't want me to worry or to think he had stolen it. I would never have noticed it missing. I keep one where ever I am going to be along with an ashtray. In the bathroom, kitchen, at the computer and where Isit to watch TV. 

Next there was a knock at my door. I found some mouse turds months ago in the back room. I mentioned it during the inspection. So they sent me up a bunch of sticky traps. I only saw them that one time and have never seen any more since then. But I put the traps where Teddy couldn't get to them. 

I don't dare lay down and try to take a quick short nap. Spike will be here with my clean and dry laundry. Of course it won't be folded. I want to get it out of the basket as fast as  possible and fold it. The kitchen is clean, just the floor needs to be washed. And the bathroom can wait until tomorrow. I just wish I could see enough to do some of my needle work. Can't wait for the 18th. I wish you could see how close I have the screen on my computer. Everytime Spike comes and sits down, the first thing he does is adjust the light and push the screen way back. The loss of my eyesight is so slow and subtle, I don't really notice it going anymore. I just can't read any of the words such as subtitles on the TV.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have not done anything that I said we are going to do yet...must get away from this computer


----------



## Dawgluver

Resting on my laurels.  Finished the gift shopping (thank you Amazon and free shipping!) and got the other packages mailed (I was the only one in line at the post office!  Going early has its rewards!). Got a bunch of paperwork done.  A very productive day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have got back from buying my new speakers and sub woofer, it looks great and sounds fabulous 

We have the air con on again as it is quite hot right now


----------



## love2"Q"

Just watched 10 almost 5 week old boxers wear themselves out...


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww, that little doggie is adorable 

You have 10 pups L2Q?


----------



## love2"Q"

For now.. they are all sold.. couple more weeks...


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:


> For now.. they are all sold.. couple more weeks...



Where's the pics of the other 9?  So cute, they've really grown!


----------



## love2"Q"

Its really hard to get them all in one pic.. they do not sit still for long..


----------



## LPBeier

I am thinking I will finally finish decorating the tree before sitting down and watching a movie with TB.  I will probably crochet during the show just because I only have two weeks left to get these gifts done!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Once again have a bout of Pneumonia, viral this time. Something I picked up somewhere and since I've been having symptoms for over a week there is nothing they can give me. I spent all weekend talking myself out of it being a heart attack. Since it's just me in the office tomorrow, I'm going in to work, don't feel bad enough to stay home.


Sorry to hear that you are under the weather. Take care!  You are so busy caring for everyone else. Hope shreck is taking good care of you. Sending healing thoughts & prayers your way.


----------



## simonbaker

Cannot believe there are only 2 weeks left before Christmas! Plans to get all my shopping done this weekend, no matter what!


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Oooohhh, shiney. And bright.



+1

It's adorable!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> It's adorable!


I would have preferred boring, old white, but the choice was green or orange.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a feeling you will love it, no matter what the color!  Did you get a glove too?


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I would have preferred boring, old white, but the choice was green or orange.






this lime-like color is very hot right now.  i really like it, and i'm thinking it will grow on you too, taxy.    careful of you hands when using this hot number. i'd love to have a mandolin myself, but i'm just too accident-prone....


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> Its really hard to get them all in one pic.. they do not sit still for long..



I bet it is, puppies have so much energy, especially that many all together


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> this lime-like color is very hot right now.  i really like it, and i'm thinking it will grow on you too, taxy.    careful of you hands when using this hot number. i'd love to have a mandolin myself, but i'm just too accident-prone....


Thanks for the warning. It does have a food pusher thingee. I already bought a cut resistant glove and I have been using it. I bet that glove will be useful with a grater too.

I don't really care what colour is hot now. I intend to keep it for years. Remember avocado kitchen appliances? They were "hot" once too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have a feeling you will love it, no matter what the color!  Did you get a glove too?


Already bought the glove at a local store where I could try it on. The package said 7-7.5 was small. I where a 7.5 in gloves and the extra small is plenty big on my hand.

I can hardly wait for it to get here. It's supposed to arrive on Monday.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the warning. It does have a food pusher thingee. I already bought a cut resistant glove and I have been using it. I bet that glove will be useful with a grater too.
> 
> I don't really care what colour is hot now. I intend to keep it for years. Remember avocado kitchen appliances? They were "hot" once too.




shoor do remember those avocado appliances!  i loved avocado refrigerators  and ranges when when they were hot, loved 'em when they were not. love the color to this day. it has always seemed so perfectly "right" for all metal things in  kitchens. i lived with some of the old pieces, fully contented, right up until the turn of the century.  i wish i had an avocado stove today.  what did get old and dated for me real quick were all of the pastel colored bathroom fixtures.  oh okay then, exception made for the blue. 
     taxy, you get tired of any of your orange and lime green kitchen gadgets, you know where to unload them....


----------



## Addie

The brown appliances (copper tone) were a horrible color. If that is copper tone, then someone let the copper get tarnished real bad. My favorite was the Harvest Gold. I had a washer/dryer in that color. Those were the only appliances in color I ever bought. I always bought white. And today I am glad. It just goes with everything. Even my KA is white. My daughter did buy me a black coffee maker and micro though.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Once again have a bout of Pneumonia, viral this time.  Something I picked up somewhere and since I've been having symptoms for over a week there is nothing they can give me.  I spent all weekend talking myself out of it being a heart attack.  Since it's just me in the office tomorrow, I'm going in to work, don't feel bad enough to stay home.



I just saw this your Ogreness.  I am so sorry to hear you are down with it again.  No fun at all.  Take good care of yourself. Would you like me to make a batch of my curried coconut cauliflower soup?  It cures what ails ya!

Oh, One of the questions (answers) on Jeopardy included the Missoula!  I correctly identified the state as Minnesota (just kidding! ).  TB thought I was nuts as I shouted out that's where my favourite Ogres live!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I just saw this your Ogreness.  I am so sorry to hear you are down with it again.  No fun at all.  Take good care of yourself. Would you like me to make a batch of my curried coconut cauliflower soup?  It cures what ails ya!
> 
> Oh, One of the questions (answers) on Jeopardy included the Missoula!  I correctly identified the state as Minnesota (just kidding! ).  TB thought I was nuts as I shouted out that's where my favourite Ogres live!



I promise I'll get better so I don't HAVE to eat cauliflower anything!  Thanks anyway, feeling much better.  Not as nauseous and the light-headedness is fading.

Poor TB, now he knows he's married to a crazy lady who has ogres as friends.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I promise I'll get better so I don't HAVE to eat cauliflower anything!  Thanks anyway, feeling much better.  Not as nauseous and the light-headedness is fading.
> 
> Poor TB, now he knows he's married to a crazy lady who has ogres as friends.


I knew the thought of avoiding cauliflower would make you better! 

And as for TB, he knew he was marrying a crazy lady long before I knew any Ogres!


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change has come in YAY...loving it 

This arvo I did some cross stitch which was nice and relaxing and then made a lovely dinner 

Now going to go and watch some Masterchef UK


----------



## simonbaker

I went to bed early last night as I wasn't feeling the best. Now, here I am up at 2:30 a.m. munching on cheese & crackers & cannot go back to sleep.There are just to many things running through my head of things that I need to get done.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been watching The Walking Dead, does anyone else watch it...we so love the show


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I knew the thought of avoiding cauliflower would make you better! ...




I ALWAYS feel better when I avoid cauliflour.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> I ALWAYS feel better when I avoid cauliflour.




what is the primary objection to cauliflower for you, andy?  hearing your vehemence against it, and so frequently, has me curious.  to me, cauliflower seems such a mild tasting veggie-- on its own, bland, even. is it the texture?  do you equally dislike raw cauliflower?  or do you and pf just have too much fun trashing it?


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> what is the primary objection to cauliflower for you, andy?  hearing your vehemence against it, and so frequently, has me curious.  to me, cauliflower seems such a mild tasting veggie-- on its own, bland, even. is it the texture?  do you equally dislike raw cauliflower?  or do you and pf just have too much fun trashing it?



I don't care for the smell or the taste.  My parents used to include it in pickles and that was fine. Typically, when people are trying to convince me to like it they tell me about this fantastic recipe for cauliflower made with melted cheese and a dozen other ingredients.  In that recipe you can't even taste the veggie.  Why bother.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> what is the primary objection to cauliflower for you, andy?  hearing your vehemence against it, and so frequently, has me curious.  to me, cauliflower seems such a mild tasting veggie-- on its own, bland, even. is it the texture?  do you equally dislike raw cauliflower?  or do you and pf just have too much fun trashing it?


I was thinking about asking if they disliked it raw. Stirling likes it raw; can tolerate it steamed or lightly stir-fried, and detests it thoroughly cooked. I'm easier going about how long it can be cooked, but the idea of it being cooked in a soup...  Same goes for broccoli.


----------



## vitauta

Andy M. said:


> I don't care for the smell or the taste.  My parents used to include it in pickles and that was fine. Typically, when people are trying to convince me to like it they tell me about this fantastic recipe for cauliflower made with melted cheese and a dozen other ingredients.  In that recipe you can't even taste the veggie.  Why bother.




thanks, andy, i guess that pretty well clears up my cauliflower question.  i hope pf reads this and pops in to add her two cents on the subject.  you do eat broccoli, though ,don't you?  are the two similar in smell or taste to you?

okay,okay. i'll be leaving you alone, now.  no more pesky questions, promise.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> thanks, andy, i guess that pretty well clears up my cauliflower question.  i hope pf reads this and pops in to add her two cents on the subject.  you do eat broccoli, though ,don't you?  are the two similar in smell or taste to you?
> 
> okay,okay. i'll be leaving you alone, now.  no more pesky questions, promise.



Broccoli has a better flavor.  I realize the two are similar.  They are both cruciferous veggies.  Frankly, I don't much care for any of the veggies in this family but do eat some occasionally.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cauliflower, I grew up eating it overcooked and wasting crackers and cheese on it.  The smell of it is disgusting, same with brussels sprouts, cooked cabbage and broccoli.  Always overcooked.

I can now eat broccoli as long as it is lightly steamed til just tender, other than that it starts to stink.  I've never gotten over my aversion to cauilflower or brussels sprouts...I eat raw cabbage frequently.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cauliflower, I grew up eating it overcooked and wasting crackers and cheese on it.  The smell of it is disgusting, same with brussels sprouts, cooked cabbage and broccoli.  Always overcooked.
> 
> I can now eat broccoli as long as it is lightly steamed til just tender, other than that it starts to stink.  I've never gotten over my aversion to cauilflower or brussels sprouts...I eat raw cabbage frequently.


Yup, overcook any of those and the aroma is quite unpleasant. I can't stand cabbage rolls because of it.


----------



## MrsLMB

I used to feel the same way about brussell sprouts    Hubby loves them so I make them for him.

Then one day I ran across a recipe and tried it and when it was done I took a wee tiny itty bitty little taste and it was actually good.  Now I eat them so long as they are cooked that way.

It's very simple ...Fresh brussell sprouts .. the smaller the better so they aren't so bitter.  Wash them and slice in half.  Melt  some butter in a skillet.  Put the sprouts in the skillet flat side down.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Cook until browned on the flat side.  Flip them over, add a tiny bit of water or chicken stock .. cover and cook until desired doneness.  There is something about doing them this way that - for me anyway - takes away that brussell sprout taste and gives it more of a cabbage taste.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning, Sunday here and it is a lovely sunny morning out there 

This morning we are going to fertilize the whole garden and just some general tidy up out there 

I dont really like brussel sprouts, just dont like the taste or the texture...Steve loves them though

Mrs L...that does sound like a nice way to have them though


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> I used to feel the same way about brussell sprouts    Hubby loves them so I make them for him.
> 
> Then one day I ran across a recipe and tried it and when it was done I took a wee tiny itty bitty little taste and it was actually good.  Now I eat them so long as they are cooked that way.
> 
> It's very simple ...Fresh brussell sprouts .. the smaller the better so they aren't so bitter.  Wash them and slice in half.  Melt  some butter in a skillet.  Put the sprouts in the skillet flat side down.  Sprinkle with salt and pepper.  Cook until browned on the flat side.  Flip them over, add a tiny bit of water or chicken stock .. cover and cook until desired doneness.  There is something about doing them this way that - for me anyway - takes away that brussell sprout taste and gives it more of a cabbage taste.



I will have to take your word for it.


----------



## LPBeier

I love brussel sprouts, cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, etc. but I was brought up having them raw or steamed.  When I have had them overcooked I agree they are unappetizing!  I love broccoli and cauliflower soups though I add other flavours with them and leave some chunks in for texture.  

But I respect anyone who doesn't like them.  My Dad went 86 years without them so there is something to be said in that!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out in the garen all morning, it is all looking so lovely 

Have come in and had a lovely hot shower, nice and fresh now


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing a happy dance right now!  First of all I can because my body isn't so sore and second I have the room in the house to do it! 

We just got rid of two rockers that belonged to my grandparents and are at least 70 years old and very worn, two footstools that match and a small computer desk we don't need.   Good riddance to it all!

Then my neighbour's daughter finally came over to get all my flour, sugar and other baking supplies that I don't need and are just temptations while I am on this elimination diet. She was totally excited as now she can do some Christmas baking!  With the space in my pantry I was able to get some appliances off my counter!

Life is good!


----------



## Kylie1969

I will do the happy dance with you Laurie


----------



## Zhizara

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> This morning we are going to go and buy some new speakers and a sub woofer for my pc, we did some research last night and found some good ones
> 
> Also we need to fertilise the garden, that is always a big job as we have a big garden...good to get it done early as it is going to be hot again today




Okaaaay, what do you need a sub-woofer on your computer for?


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> I will do the happy dance with you Laurie



Love the banana!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Okaaaay, what do you need a sub-woofer on your computer for?



It's the only way she can get her computer to bark at submarines.


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> Okaaaay, what do you need a sub-woofer on your computer for?


I have one - it's great for playing music through your computer, which I do all the time; watching movies/dvd's, playing computer games that have stereo sound.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the only way she can get her computer to bark at submarines.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> I have one - it's great for playing music through your computer, which I do all the time; watching movies/dvd's, playing computer games that have stereo sound.



Snap!

That is why we have the speakers with a sub woofer...it gives lots of lovely bass and treble for your music..music needs bass


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the only way she can get her computer to bark at submarines.


----------



## Addie

I just finished listening to and watching the 25th Anniversary show of Les' Miserables on You Tube. It ran 2 hrs. and 46 minutes. No interruptions or intermission. I have seen it a few times on PBS. But of course it was during their begging time. Every other song they interrupted. There are some other complete shows I also want to watch. But not right now. I should have recorded it. Didn't think of that until half way through the show.


----------



## luvs

watching a show on mtv as both remotes got lost. (thx, blake)


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the only way she can get her computer to bark at submarines.



Ooookay.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just drove in our first snow fall of the winter, no problems. I love my 4 wheel drive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very slow start to the day.  I think I will make pancakes this morning/afternoon.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get rid of another migraine.  Definitely not from chocolate, cheddar or caffeine as I have been off them for a month.  But I do feel a bit of a cold coming on so it may be my sinuses again.

I was hoping for a productive day, but I have had three of those in a row so maybe this is a sign to rest a bit.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting on the porch on a beautiful sunny 70-degree day. Just came back from the hospital where I had X-rays of my shoulder and hand to make sure I hadn't broken anything after a fall last night. Just soft tissue damage, including a nice big goose egg on my left cheek.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, guys!  Hope the headache makes a hasty retreat, LP.

GG, sure glad nothing was broken.  What did you trip over?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting on the porch on a beautiful sunny 70-degree day. Just came back from the hospital where I had X-rays of my shoulder and hand to make sure I hadn't broken anything after a fall last night. Just soft tissue damage, including a nice big goose egg on my left cheek.



Not supposed to fall...I'm glad you are mostly okay,take it easy GotGarlic!

Laurie, turn off the computer before it's a full blown migraine.

Hugs for the both of you.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes, guys!  Hope the headache makes a hasty retreat, LP.
> 
> GG, sure glad nothing was broken.  What did you trip over?


+1


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> GG, sure glad nothing was broken.  What did you trip over?



A lamp cord. I caught my foot on it and boom, down I went on the wooden floor in the dining room. It's going to be quite a shiner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> A lamp cord. I caught my foot on it and boom, down I went on the wooden floor in the dining room. It's going to be quite a shiner.



At least it wasn't your two front teeth...  Do you have an anniversary coming up?  you could play up the shiner a bit...


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> A lamp cord. I caught my foot on it and boom, down I went on the wooden floor in the dining room. It's going to be quite a shiner.



Gah!  I thought I was the only one who could do that.  I can find a two inch patch of ice and break my ankle while being dragged by a 23 pound beagle.  My cleaning lady showed up a couple weeks ago sporting a huge shiner, she had a tripping accident similar to yours.  The hospital asked all sorts of questions.....


----------



## simonbaker

Taking a quick break after lunch before I have to get up & help Dh with the Christmas candy....


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting on the porch on a beautiful sunny 70-degree day. Just came back from the hospital where I had X-rays of my shoulder and hand to make sure I hadn't broken anything after a fall last night. Just soft tissue damage, including a nice big goose egg on my left cheek.



Hope you are OK GG...what did you do?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting on the porch on a beautiful sunny 70-degree day. Just came back from the hospital where I had X-rays of my shoulder and hand to make sure I hadn't broken anything* after a fall last night.* Just soft tissue damage, including a nice big goose egg on my left cheek.


 
Well, that was a silly thing to do. Any plans on making that a daily habit? Or are you just trying to meet up with a handsome young doctor? Surely therre is a cougar in town you could fix him up with.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope you are OK GG...what did you do?



Look up, Kylie.^^^

Gotta get off the 'puter.  Talked to family, they all have the flu.  Baby bro in Mpls. got the driveway shoveled (6-8 inches of snow) between barfs and coughing.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting on the porch on a beautiful sunny 70-degree day. Just came back from the hospital where I had X-rays of my shoulder and hand to make sure I hadn't broken anything after a fall last night. Just soft tissue damage, including a nice big goose egg on my left cheek.


GG, I am sorry to hear of your fall!  I am glad there was nothing broken.  Take care of yourself!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes, guys!  Hope the headache makes a hasty retreat, LP.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Laurie, turn off the computer before it's a full blown migraine.
> 
> Hugs for the both of you.





taxlady said:


> +1



Thanks, everyone!  Princess I am staying away from the TV and computer as much as possible today, just checking in once in awhile.  I took an Emtec (T3 without caffeine) and it hasn't budged the pain so I am in for the long haul I think.  Back to the darkened bedroom with no sounds.  Probably won't check in again for the rest of the day or until it is gone.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for stupid visual migraine (mild headache) to go away.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone! Princess I am staying away from the TV and computer as much as possible today, just checking in once in awhile. I took an Emtec (T3 without caffeine) and it hasn't budged the pain so I am in for the long haul I think. Back to the darkened bedroom with no sounds. Probably won't check in again for the rest of the day or until it is gone.


 
Laurie, I found the hard way, that the brightness of the computer screen can acerbate the pain of a migraine. Fortunately, I have not had one in quite a while.


----------



## simonbaker

Taking a break for awhile from all the Christmas baking. We are making 10 dozen of 10 different goodies to be for sale in the cafe tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have been to the shops to get some things and I also went to the dentists and had a clean


----------



## LPBeier

I spent all day in bed nursing my migraine and was able to sleep it off in time to have our usual "dinner and a movie" when TB got home from work.  I made a chicken stir-fry and we watched the latest Footloose.  It was good - very close to the original, just updated. Loved hearing the blast from the past music! 

The problem is now I can't sleep because I slept most of the day.  I have a minor headache, but nothing like I had.  Oh well, hopefully I can have a light snack and get to sleep.  I have a naturopath appointment in the morning!


----------



## Addie

I just got back from my pre-op appt. All is well and I am scheduled for the 18th. Got a good report from my cardio doctor. 

I woke up at 9:20 this morning. My pickup was at 9:30. I didn't know I could still move that fast. 

When I was done and waiting outside having a cigarette, there were two men walking by. "Sir," I yelled. Again, "Sir". They stopped. "Don't I know you from somewhere? You look very familiar. Almost like my youngest son." 

"Gee thanks for embarrassing me Mom." 

He deserved it. I had to ask what his son looked like now. And a few other questions. He was headed back to his office at the hospital. 

I almost didn't stop him. When he told me that he would be working there, we struck up an agreement between us. Ethically he can never treat me. I have always known that. And I told him I would never use his name in any conversation. We have to maintain a professional existence between us at the hospital. I never want to cause him any embarrassment or problems in his job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I just got back from my pre-op appt. All is well and I am scheduled for the 18th. Got a good report from my cardio doctor.
> 
> I woke up at 9:20 this morning. My pickup was at 9:30. I didn't know I could still move that fast.
> 
> When I was done and waiting outside having a cigarette, there were two men walking by. "Sir," I yelled. Again, "Sir". They stopped. "Don't I know you from somewhere? You look very familiar. Almost like my youngest son."
> 
> "Gee thanks for embarrassing me Mom."
> 
> He deserved it. I had to ask what his son looked like now. And a few other questions. He was headed back to his office at the hospital.
> 
> I almost didn't stop him. When he told me that he would be working there, we struck up an agreement between us. Ethically he can never treat me. I have always known that. And I told him I would never use his name in any conversation. We have to maintain a professional existence between us at the hospital. I never want to cause him any embarrassment or problems in his job.



During Christmas season, I once rung up an order for a lady and asked for ID for her check before I realized she was my Mom.  Learned my lesson, since that time I always looked each customer in the eye and said "Hello" before touching their order.  The customer is the important part of the transaction, not what they are buying.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> During Christmas season, I once rung up an order for a lady and asked for ID for her check before I realized she was my Mom. Learned my lesson, since that time I always looked each customer in the eye and said "Hello" before touching their order. The customer is the important part of the transaction, not what they are buying.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yesterday I received my new Mac Mini 

It boots up ever so fast, as Steve had it custom built and had a Fusion Drive put in, which makes everything so much faster...it was $300 extra, but well worth it so there is hardly any waiting at all and everything opens superfast 

There are heaps of new things going on with this new one compared to my previous Mac Mini, so it was fun setting it all up last night, re installing everything as you have to start from scratch...we were up till quite late doing them, so we did not get much sleep sadly 

This morning I will be going to see mum


----------



## simonbaker

I just recently got back from the pool & had a late, light supper. Relaxing in front of the tv in my recliner now.


----------



## Addie

So I go downstairs to the Christmas Party. Made a polite appearance. Came back upstairs and Spike was here with Teddy. Better company. He is working on the computer and I am watching TV. I start to get a pain in my upper arm. Take a hit of the nitro spray. Wait five minutes, Pain subsides a little, but not enough to say it has gone away. Take a second hit. It has been eons since I have had to take a second hit. "Oh God, please not now. I want that surgery." The pain is less, but in both shoulders. It has been more than 15 minutes since the last spray. Then I remember that I hadn't taken my meds yet today. So I get the Ranexa. That med is for the angina. I take two and wait. If this doesn't work, then I HAVE to call 911. There's goes the surgery. Fortunately it worked. I knew it was angina, but I couldn't get it under control. The pain for a heart attack is different for me from a heart attack. That is when I get the  pain dead center in my chest. Angina is always in my upper arms. 

My whole day started under stress. My pickup time was 9:30 and I woke up at 9:20. I had laid out everything the night before. More stress at the hospital. Was I going to pass my pre-op? Waiting for my pickup. More stress. Exhausted by the time I get home. I fall asleep. In a deep sleep. There is a banging on my door loud enough to wake me up. "Am I coming down to the party?" Jump on my scooter and go downstairs. Couldn't escape fast enough. Spent about 30 minutes there. Lied about getting a  phone call that I had company upstairs waiting for me. It was Spike. No wonder I got a bad case of angina.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> So I go downstairs to the Christmas Party. Made a polite appearance. Came back upstairs and Spike was here with Teddy. Better company. He is working on the computer and I am watching TV. I start to get a pain in my upper arm. Take a hit of the nitro spray. Wait five minutes, Pain subsides a little, but not enough to say it has gone away. Take a second hit. It has been eons since I have had to take a second hit. "Oh God, please not now. I want that surgery." The pain is less, but in both shoulders. It has been more than 15 minutes since the last spray. Then I remember that I hadn't taken my meds yet today. So I get the Ranexa. That med is for the angina. I take two and wait. If this doesn't work, then I HAVE to call 911. There's goes the surgery. Fortunately it worked. I knew it was angina, but I couldn't get it under control. The pain for a heart attack is different for me from a heart attack. That is when I get the pain dead center in my chest. Angina is always in my upper arms.
> 
> My whole day started under stress. My pickup time was 9:30 and I woke up at 9:20. I had laid out everything the night before. More stress at the hospital. Was I going to pass my pre-op? Waiting for my pickup. More stress. Exhausted by the time I get home. I fall asleep. In a deep sleep. There is a banging on my door loud enough to wake me up. "Am I coming down to the party?" Jump on my scooter and go downstairs. Couldn't escape fast enough. Spent about 30 minutes there. Lied about getting a phone call that I had company upstairs waiting for me. It was Spike. No wonder I got a bad case of angina.


I am sorry to hear about the pain you had to endure today. Take care.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good afternoon 

Had a lovely time at mums, lots of coffee and lots of chat 

Ads, hope you are feeling better soon xx


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Had a lovely time at mums, lots of coffee and lots of chat
> 
> Ads, hope you are feeling better soon xx


 
It's my own fault. I have yet to learn to stop trying to live up to the expectations of other people. I just should have said "No" to going down to the party and gone back to sleep. Instead I go down and have to sit there being polite and pretending I am having a good time. The only reason I said "Yes" was because the woman at my door is a friend and I didn't want to disappoint her. Then to get there and see the food was exactly what I couldn't eat just added to it all. I was honestly looking forward to KFC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got a phone call from the DIL, Grandson and wife will both be there for Christmas, then they will deploy - him to Turkey, her to Afghanistan.  Going to be a rough 6 months come January when they have to go.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got a phone call from the DIL, Grandson and wife will both be there for Christmas, then they will deploy - him to Turkey, her to Afghanistan. Going to be a rough 6 months come January when they have to go.


 
When will this ever end. Do they have any small children?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When will this ever end. Do they have any small children?



No, they had a miscarriage earlier this year.  DIL will be cat sitter while they are gone.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got a phone call from the DIL, Grandson and wife will both be there for Christmas, then they will deploy - him to Turkey, her to Afghanistan.  Going to be a rough 6 months come January when they have to go.



Oh dear.  All the best to them, and a safe return.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, they had a miscarriage earlier this year. DIL will be cat sitter while they are gone.


 I'm sure we all will have them in our thoughts PF. All the best to them.
ma


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, they had a miscarriage earlier this year. DIL will be cat sitter while they are gone.


 
Sometimes there are small blessings where we don't see them. I can't imagine leaving a newborn to go off to war.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear.  All the best to them, and a safe return.


+1


----------



## Addie

Another one of those all nighters. So I spent it watching flash mobs doing Christmas Carols all over the world. I can't seem to break this sleep cycle. Now I will get tired around ten this morning. Then sleep until four this afternoon. Unless someone knocks on the door and wakes me up. Then I will stay tired until I go back to sleep. I have been very hesitant about asking for a sleeping aid. But I think I am going to have to. The last time I had one was more than 40 years ago. Part of the problem is the Vicodin. It makes me wide awake and full of energy. At the end of the day is when I need it the most. Crazy pills. Why can't they make me sleepy?


----------



## Alix

Addie, can you buy melatonin OTC there? It works really well on all our kids who have sleep issues due to their meds, and its as natural as it gets. 

I'm sitting here debating whether or not to exercise before I shower. Its cold and crappy out there and I really don't want to do much of anything today. I have to go out and shop though. We are out of a lot of stuff. Got a mug of coffee to finish first though...wonder how long I can make it last?


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Addie, can you buy melatonin OTC there? It works really well on all our kids who have sleep issues due to their meds, and its as natural as it gets.
> 
> I'm sitting here debating whether or not to exercise before I shower. Its cold and crappy out there and I really don't want to do much of anything today. I have to go out and shop though. We are out of a lot of stuff. Got a mug of coffee to finish first though...wonder how long I can make it last?


 
I don't know. With all the meds I am on, I would have to clear it first with my doctor to make sure it doesn't cancel out one of my heart heds. 

Now get a moveon and get in that shower.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> It's my own fault. I have yet to learn to stop trying to live up to the expectations of other people. I just should have said "No" to going down to the party and gone back to sleep. Instead I go down and have to sit there being polite and pretending I am having a good time. The only reason I said "Yes" was because the woman at my door is a friend and I didn't want to disappoint her. Then to get there and see the food was exactly what I couldn't eat just added to it all. I was honestly looking forward to KFC.



I rarely go to any of the activities.  Waiting in line for food is like being in a soup line.  I have better food at home, and I don't want to get friendly with a bunch of strangers.  I've had too many bad experiences in the past because of being too trusting.


----------



## roadfix

I'm watching a very tall construction crane being erected right across the street from my work.  
I'm in the wrong business.  I knew I should have listened to my childhood instincts, as I play with Erector and Lego sets daily and should have eventually gone into the construction business and become a crane operator.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

28c here already and it is only 6am 

Going to be 37c here today, so I am staying home all day in the air conditioning!


----------



## simonbaker

+2

Keeping you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been doing some housework, then some reclining, then some more work...now going to relax on the recliner for the rest of the day


----------



## love2"Q"

Sitting down... First time since... Yesterday this timd...


----------



## Kylie1969

What have you been doing standing all this time L2Q?


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

Another hot morning and day ahead 

I am off to do some grocery shopping now, nice and cool in the shops 

Then home and I will whack on the air con...another whole day with it on


----------



## bakechef

Standing in line @ Old Navy, 'tis the season I suppose...


----------



## Kylie1969

Been out to do the grocery shopping, have come home, put it all away but now need to head out again, some other bits and pieces to get, thankfully we have really good airconditioning in the car too


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> I'm watching a very tall construction crane being erected right across the street from my work.
> I'm in the wrong business. I knew I should have listened to my childhood instincts, as I play with Erector and Lego sets daily and should have eventually gone into the construction business and become a crane operator.


 
When the Big Dig was going on, fathers would bring their small kids to where ever the cranes and other big equipment was working. They considered it a day out with their kids. And it was. Even grownups (like myself) would stop and watch. I loved watching the expressions of their little faces. They would have to tip their little heads back as far as they could to see the top of the cranes. At South Staion, there more as many as ten cranes working. A childs dream site. 

One of the things that drove me crazy was I was working at South Station area. I would go to work in one direction. Come out at ten a.m. to get a snack, and the sidwalk was gone. Along with the street.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting in the emergency room with TB only this time he is the patient. I had to pick him up at his bus because he had the shakes and was very weak. He has had fatigue and chest pains a few days ago.  we are just waiting for the doctor.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I am sitting in the emergency room with TB only this time he is the patient. I had to pick him up at his bus because he had the shakes and was very weak. He has had fatigue and chest pains a few days ago.  we are just waiting for the doctor.



Oh, LP, TB, hope everything's OK!  Best wishes and good thoughts!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, LP, TB, hope everything's OK! Best wishes and good thoughts!


 +1
Take care!


----------



## Addie

+2 Do keep us informed.  And one for you  and one for hubby.


----------



## Addie

Spike just left. It was a very short visit. I have never seen him so tired. It makes we worry. He has had eight heart attacks and when he gets tired, it takes a lot out of him. It will take a couple of days for him to feel rested enough. 

The old lady next door to me gave me some small milk bones for Teddy. I didn't think he would eat them. He gobbled them down like he had never eaten before. The funny part is that Teddy barks every time she goes into her apartment. She is the only one he barks at. He just doesn't like her.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Spike just left. It was a very short visit. I have never seen him so tired. It makes we worry. He has had eight heart attacks and when he gets tired, it takes a lot out of him. It will take a couple of days for him to feel rested enough.
> 
> The old lady next door to me gave me some small milk bones for Teddy. I didn't think he would eat them. He gobbled them down like he had never eaten before. The funny part is that Teddy barks every time she goes into her apartment. She is the only one he barks at. He just doesn't like her.



Maybe he knew that she had dog biscuits in there and wasn't sharing.


----------



## LPBeier

It looks like TB and I are sharing diagnoses. It looks like he had low blood sugar and when I tiold him to eat his sandwich before I got to the bus he started to get better. They are testing for diabetes. At least it wasn't his heart. Thanks for your good wishes.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, we are home and no closer to a diagnosis.  They are checking for heart, stroke, blood sugar, thyroid and anything else you can imagine.

I am trying to talk him out of going to work tomorrow but because he has no more sick days he doesn't want to do it.  His work is being great - one of the supervisors went to the (wrong) hospital to see him and the other left messages on home and cell phones.

I am tired and need to get up in the morning to drive him back for tests but I wanted to thank my DC family for your support.  I am so glad my health has improved so much so that now I can be there for him.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Well, we are home and no closer to a diagnosis. They are checking for heart, stroke, blood sugar, thyroid and anything else you can imagine.
> 
> I am trying to talk him out of going to work tomorrow but because he has no more sick days he doesn't want to do it. His work is being great - one of the supervisors went to the (wrong) hospital to see him and the other left messages on home and cell phones.
> 
> I am tired and need to get up in the morning to drive him back for tests but I wanted to thank my DC family for your support. I am so glad my health has improved so much so that now I can be there for him.


 
From what you have described, I am tending to go with the low sugar. Let us know how everything turns out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry, LP.  Take care of TB and your self.


----------



## vitauta

sorry to hear of tb's recent illness.  it's good that you are able to be with him, now that your own health has improved substantially.  am sending good thoughts your way, lp.  it looks like your tb might need to  join you in following a more limited diet, in consideration of healthier tomorrows.


----------



## kadesma

Laurie,
it's possible he had Low blood glucose. My sis has had hypo-glycemia for years and it's no fun. There were and are times I have it also so I have to watch it with insulin!! Let me know what they say but I lay money on low b/g's.
ma


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry, LP.  Take care of TB and your self.


+1


----------



## LPBeier

On our way back to hospital for fasting glucose and head CT. We think sugar as well but doctor not so sure because of other factors.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> +1



+2


----------



## Kylie1969

Woke up this morning and it was still very hot...just for something different 

I have the air con on, cooling the house down now...there is a change coming through and so it will be cooler on Sunday, so we are heading out for the day...it will only be 23c, perfect!

Today I am doing some ironing, some washing and then going to go and see mum


----------



## babetoo

just popping in to let you know that i am alive. the holiday season is very hard for me. 

eye lid surgery on jan. 10. just want it over.

happy holiday to all. will try to be on more in the new year.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:


> just popping in to let you know that i am alive. the holiday season is very hard for me.
> 
> eye lid surgery on jan. 10. just want it over.
> 
> happy holiday to all. will try to be on more in the new year.



Babe!  Nice to see you!  

Best of luck on the upcoming eye surgery, and hoping for better times ahead for you.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Babe!  Nice to see you!
> 
> Best of luck on the upcoming eye surgery, and hoping for better times ahead for you.


+1


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Babe!  Nice to see you!
> 
> Best of luck on the upcoming eye surgery, and hoping for better times ahead for you.



+2 Take care. Hope you have a great 2013.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> just popping in to let you know that i am alive. the holiday season is very hard for me.
> 
> eye lid surgery on jan. 10. just want it over.
> 
> happy holiday to all. will try to be on more in the new year.


 
It is always good to see you come in for even a small chat. Good luck with the eye surgery.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Babe!  Nice to see you!
> 
> Best of luck on the upcoming eye surgery, and hoping for better times ahead for you.



+3


----------



## taxlady

I just got back from Ikea. I want eight chairs. I picked up four, 'cause that's all they had today. I've been watching the inventory on the web and they disappear quickly. I figure I'll pick up the other four Sunday morning. According to the website, they will have more on Sunday.

They are remodelling. Ikea Montreal is going to be the largest Ikea in North America! I couldn't find my shortcuts. I had to follow the arrows, the whole winding path through all the departments.  Man am I pooped. I was rushing to get there before someone else got them. Eight would have fit in the car, but it wouldn't have been easy or a good arrangement. Four fit just fine. I also picked up some Swedish meatballs and some lingonberry jam.

Yesterday I finally got around to buying some clear, heavy plastic to use as a table cloth for my antique table.


----------



## Alix

I thought the biggest IKEA was in Winnipeg taxlady? Oh wait, maybe that's in Canada...yours will eclipse it when renos are done? 

I did a few shopping errands and now I'm sitting on my bum before heading into my short change evening/day shifts. I put a chicken in the clay pot for the family and smeared it with pesto and lemon slices. Its an experiment, lets hope it tastes good!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I thought the biggest IKEA was in Winnipeg taxlady? Oh wait, maybe that's in Canada...yours will eclipse it when renos are done?
> 
> I did a few shopping errands and now I'm sitting on my bum before heading into my short change evening/day shifts. I put a chicken in the clay pot for the family and smeared it with pesto and lemon slices. Its an experiment, lets hope it tastes good!


 
In theory it sounds good. Even delicious. Let them taste it first, and if the reactions aren't what you are hoping for, get too busy to eat. Or act full on the rest of the dinner.


----------



## Alix

Addie said:


> In theory it sounds good. Even delicious. Let them taste it first, and if the reactions aren't what you are hoping for, get too busy to eat. Or act full on the rest of the dinner.



I can do better than that. I'm off to work tonight so I won't be home when they taste it. LOL


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I thought the biggest IKEA was in Winnipeg taxlady? Oh wait, maybe that's in Canada...yours will eclipse it when renos are done?
> ...


That's what it said on the Ikea website when I clicked QC Montreal.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

The change has come through and it is so nice and cool, all the house is open letting it all come through 

Relaxing day in today, sounds good to me


----------



## Addie

I went out earlier to make a store run. You would think I would learn by now. I always hem and naw and go just when the sun is going down and at the level that I am facing it full on. Then when I get to the corner where I have to cross an intersection, I am looking right into the sun and can't see the traffic coming from that direction. Fortunately they can see me as the sun is behind them and they do have to stop to let me cross. I also learned today, that I forgot from last winter, that I need to wear my heavy slacks if I am going to be riding around on the scooter. I hate changing over to winter weather. And when the snow comes, then I will be house bound.

I can't take the scooter out when it is snowing or raining. I can't get the console wet. On rare occassions I will put a plastic bag over it to protect it and I always carry one with me in case. But when there is snow on the ground, I have to use it in the street because not everyone shovels their sidewalk. Also not every handicap access has been shoveled. So I don't have access to a sidewalk to go into a store.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just been out topping the vegetable garden up with cane straw mulch and giving it a water and a general tidy up


----------



## Addie

Spike stopped by earlier tonght with Teddy. He took him to the groomers today. I should have taken a picture. He will be back tomorrow. I will take one then. The poor thing looks like a refugee dog from the pound. He is shaved right down to the nibs of his fur. I will post a pic of him with a full coat and with no hair. He has a small Mohawk on top of his head.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Have just been out topping the vegetable garden up with cane straw mulch and giving it a water and a general tidy up


 
Now aren't you sorry you can't join us in the snowball fight of the century?


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> +2


 +3


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home watching the terrible news on T.V. about all the random shootings at the elementary school in CT. So sad....  Our thoughts & prayers are with everyone affected by this tragedy.


----------



## vitauta

ohhhhhhhh, the children.  ohhhhhhh, the parents. ohhhhhh, the teachers....THis must stop.  all of these questions, and we have no answers.  we must stop. whatever this is.....












h


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Now aren't you sorry you can't join us in the snowball fight of the century?



Yes, I am....I would love to be doing that


----------



## babetoo

as most of you know, my husband was shot dead in front of me. let me tell you, those parents will never get over it. a death from disease  is hard enough to get over when children die. this is senseless. so was my husband's murder. i am not " over it"  and never will be. send your thoughts to each of the parents tonight. it may help you as well.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:


> as most of you know, my husband was shot dead in front of me. let me tell you, those parents will never get over it. a death from disease  is hard enough to get over when children die. this is senseless. so was my husband's murder. i am not " over it"  and never will be. send your thoughts to each of the parents tonight. it may help you as well.



Babe, sending extra special hugs for you. {{{hugs Babe}}}}  There will never be any way for the families to get over it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Babe, sending extra special hugs for you. {{{hugs Babe}}}}  There will never be any way for the families to get over it.



+1


----------



## Somebunny

Kylie1969 said:


> +1



+2 
thinking of you today Babe and all folks who have loved ones tragically taken from them.


----------



## Somebunny

I am considering going to bed, but I still have so much to do.....We are having a "holiday party" Saturday night(tomorrow). I took the day off to prepare but was feeling quite ill most of the day, that coupled with following the sad events of the day meant that I got little accomplished.  I felt better this evening, so got busy, but still hours behind .


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been watching the last Harry Potter film in 3D, now off to bed


----------



## Addie

It is 74ºF. in my apartment. And I am freezing. I just had to boost up the thermostat again. I am on full aspirin and a blood thinner. The problem is that my apartment is on the direct side of North. I never get any sun, so the walls are always naturally cool or even cold depending on the outside temperature. I hate wearing a sweater inside. But I have it on now. When I feel this cold, my nose runs worse than a snotty little kid playing outside in the snow. Poor Spike. Whenever he comes in the first thing he does is take off his coat and put the fan on high blowing right on him. He hates heat. He keeps his apartment at about 60F. Teddy has a blanket in his bed and at night he crawls right under it, head and all. 

Right now I am watching ER Nights taking place at St. Vincent's Hosp. in Sydney. Aus. I have to admit, I can understand the Aussie accent better than I can some of the dialects of England. The English just hate to move their mouth when they talk. As a result most of their words stay inside their mouth. My first husband was from England and it took me a few months to get him to speak up and open his mouth. When he saw me just standing there staring at him, he got the message and would talk so I could understand him. He had more of a Scottish brouge. He came from the Lakes District right up on the border of Scotland.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from taking full advantage of the sales the town grocery store was having. $1/box for San Giorgio pasta, 2 for 1 Hillshire Farms sausage (Yay! They got some in), $1.25 bricks of cream cheese... I already have some mixed up with some diced jalapenos  , $1.69 pork chops! Amazing price for around here. They look pretty good, too, bone in and with a little fat. Bricks of Land O Lakes butter for $2.50  I should be good on butter for a while 
I was feeling so good that I didn't even explain to the cashier why I did not take advantage of the store's usual 5 for $20 on packaged meats instead of the weekly sale of 2 for $4.99 and I bought 4. Let's see... 5 for $20 or 4 for $10... I just said, I'm good and smiled 
It's a beautiful day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching Shrek sleep in his chair.


----------



## pacanis

Gonna make some ice... or rather fill the ice trays with water and let the freezer make the ice. See if I have a glass jar suitable for pickled beans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Gonna make some ice... or rather fill the ice trays with water and let the freezer make the ice. See if I have a glass jar suitable for pickled beans.



Do you have a recipe for that ice?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you have a recipe for that ice?


 
I was going to wing it, so I could call it my own 
My recipe included spilling it as I was trying to position it in the freezer on that rack  It would help if my freezer door swung open all the way.

I got my mayo jar cleaned out, too.
Pretty much just waiting on GG now...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I was going to wing it, so I could call it my own
> My recipe included spilling it as I was trying to position it in the freezer on that rack  It would help if my freezer door swung open all the way.
> 
> I got my mayo jar cleaned out, too.
> Pretty much just waiting on GG now...



I like spilling it on the floor of the freezer and putting the tray in it so the ice can't be removed...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I like spilling it on the floor of the freezer and putting the tray in it so the ice can't be removed...


 
I can hear you now, "Hey Shrek, could you get me some more ice. There's some in the tray."


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I was going to wing it, so I could call it my own
> My recipe included spilling it as I was trying to position it in the freezer on that rack  It would help if my freezer door swung open all the way.
> 
> I got my mayo jar cleaned out, too.
> Pretty much just waiting on GG now...



Waiting on me? What for?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I can hear you now, "Hey Shrek, could you get me some more ice. There's some in the tray."



You caught me...


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from doing something I've never done before.  I'm a do-it-yourselfer, cut and dye my own hair, mend my own clothes, minor plumbing and electrical, etc.

Went ahead and had a mani-pedi.  I was fed some delish Vietnamese egg rolls and diet Pepsi, got a foot and hand massage, a French manicure and purple toenails.  Overall an interesting and enjoyable experience!  I think I might do this again!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I was going to wing it, so I could call it my own
> My recipe included spilling it as I was trying to position it in the freezer on that rack  It would help if my freezer door swung open all the way.
> 
> I got my mayo jar cleaned out, too.
> Pretty much just waiting on GG now...



She already posted her Oriental green bean recipe, Pac.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Just got back from doing something I've never done before.  I'm a do-it-yourselfer, cut and dye my own hair, mend my own clothes, minor plumbing and electrical, etc.
> 
> Went ahead and had a mani-pedi.  I was fed some delish Vietnamese egg rolls and diet Pepsi, got a foot and hand massage, a French manicure and purple toenails.  Overall an interesting and enjoyable experience!  I think I might do this again!



I couldn't do it...maybe the manicure, but not the pedi...I get spastic just thinking about someone playing with my feet.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I couldn't do it...maybe the manicure, but not the pedi...I get spastic just thinking about someone playing with my feet.



They distracted me with egg rolls.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> They distracted me with egg rolls.



LOL!  I think I would need lots of distraction.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve and I are heading out for the day 

Steve got free tickets to the movies for Christmas from his work so we are going to see a film this morning!

We will then have lunch somewhere nice in O'Connell Street as there are so many lovely restaurants and cafes down that street 

Then we will go for a nice walk all around the backstreets of North Adelaide, it is such a lovely part of Adelaide, we will go and visit the lovely little church we were married in too 

It is going to be a wonderful day and the weather will be nice and cool too, perfect!


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Waiting on me? What for?


 


Dawgluver said:


> She already posted her Oriental green bean recipe, Pac.


 
I asked if the bark needed scraped of the ginger in the pickled beans thread.
I don't use ginger enough to know if it gives an off taste if you don't, but if I can skip that step I will.

Off to look...


----------



## pacanis

I just got back in from shooting. I got a part in the mail today for one of my vintage scopes, which required some serious dis-assembly of the scope, so I re-sighted the rifle in after getting it back together.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Letting Latté build a nest out of the blanket covering my feet.


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> +2
> thinking of you today Babe and all folks who have loved ones tragically taken from them.


 +3


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from a late lunch after a 90 minute swim in the pool. Trying to get enough ambition up to jump in the shower & do a little Christmas shopping. We have to have the gifts wrapped for the sharing tree after church tomorrow morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Christmas shopping in the shower...amazing, what will they come up with next?


----------



## MrsLMB

babetoo said:


> as most of you know, my husband was shot dead in front of me. let me tell you, those parents will never get over it. a death from disease is hard enough to get over when children die. this is senseless. so was my husband's murder. i am not " over it" and never will be. send your thoughts to each of the parents tonight. it may help you as well.


 
I didn't know and I am so sorry to hear this.  

My sincerest sympathies and hugs to you babe.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Christmas shopping in the shower...amazing, what will they come up with next?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Christmas shopping in the shower...amazing, what will they come up with next?


 
Kramer had a garbage disposal in his shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Kramer had a garbage disposal in his shower.



Yeah...but he's nuts!


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting here anxiously looking out the window at the van sitting out front.  It is a mobile pet grooming company and Joie is inside.  I hope he is behaving as he has had the same groomer for 7 years and this is the first time since then that someone new has worked with him.  He can be a wiggle worm and I want him to give a good impression so they will come back!

Isn't it funny how we worry so much about our furbabies!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just got our new Christmas pictures from my Step-Daughter and I was putting it up on top of the bookcase where we keep them...I found an old Christmas card up there from 2010...I really should check things a bit sooner.


----------



## LPBeier

I just read through all of the posts here about the shootings and read a few news articles.  My heart goes out to everyone involved.  This is so tragic.

And Babe, I have known about your husband and my heart and prayers go out to you as well.  You have just been through a bad time and now to see others suffer I am sure is difficult.  Big hugs!


----------



## simonbaker

Jujst got back from shopping & you can't hardly stand up OUTSIDE because it's so icey. ; )


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We just got our new Christmas pictures from my Step-Daughter and I was putting it up on top of the bookcase where we keep them...I found an old Christmas card up there from 2010...I really should check things a bit sooner.


 
No. You should have the maid check things more often.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Christmas shopping in the shower...amazing, what will they come up with next?


 
You are so fresh!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Jujst got back from shopping & you can't hardly stand up OUTSIDE because it's so icey. ; )


 
Another reason I stay inside in the winter. I really am not fond of falling on ice.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are back and have had a great day 

The movie was really good...we bought some popcorn and some Mars Pods to take in YUM!!

We then went to a lovely restaurant /cafe...and I had an open black angus steak sandwich with chips and salad and Steve had their specialty burger, it was huge with chips and we had freshly squeezed orange juice 

We then drove all around North Adelaide, it was a lovely day...I am pretty tired now


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> We are back and have had a great day
> 
> The movie was really good...we bought some popcorn and some Mars Pods to take in YUM!!
> 
> We then went to a lovely restaurant /cafe...and I had an open black angus steak sandwich with chips and salad and Steve had their specialty burger, it was huge with chips and we had freshly squeezed orange juice
> 
> We then drove all around North Adelaide, it was a lovely day...I am pretty tired now


 what are mars pods?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mars Bar Pods are chocolates, I had seen them before but never tried them...they are delicious, we ate the whole packet between us 

They are in a crunchy base and in that is the Mars Bar caramel topped with chocolate


----------



## LPBeier

Joie survived his grooming, and so did the groomer!  Though I think they will charge more next time for all his squirming.  It was nice to know he was just outside in the van for an hour rather than across town all day.His eyes are really bad though...probably from the new food the vet put him on that he was allergic too.  We caught the ear problems but with all the hair in his eyes we couldn't see the redness.  The groomer was concerned but we assured her we didn't know it was that bad - I feel so bad for little Joie - he has to wear the dreaded cone collar and we will be making another trip to the vet on Monday.  

I am trying to get used to a new keyboard - my ergonomic was too big for my new desk keyboard tray.  This one is very flat and compact...it was Dad's and I put large letters on the keys so he could read them!

I also made some real headway on my craft room.  I got all the cake decorating stuff put away into the closet as I won't be using it for awhile.  That helped a lot to make it less cluttered!  Still a ways to go but it is getting there!


----------



## Kylie1969

Drinking lots of coffee since being home as it has really tired me out 

May go and recline on the lounge for awhile now


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Mars Bar Pods are chocolates, I had seen them before but never tried them...they are delicious, we ate the whole packet between us
> 
> They are in a crunchy base and in that is the Mars Bar caramel topped with chocolate


 New to me, they look really good!


----------



## taxlady

We got home from a party a while ago. Oh boy am I glad that we aren't going to any more parties this season - too many drunks on the road.


----------



## Somebunny

Time to hit the hay!  The last guests left a few minutes ago, DH has already gone to bed. I have one more  candle to extinguish then off to bed for me, I am beat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just woke up, I think we are going to the movie today if I can get Shrek motivated.


----------



## MrsLMB

Trying to wake up.  Zipper my doxie had puppy dreams all night last night .. woof .. grrr .. bark.... yip and the sound of his feet rubbing against the dresser as I assume he was running    What a night  LOL


----------



## Addie

My sister's family had a greyhound, Tippa. She chased a lot of rabbits while sleeping. I never saw her catch any though. She was also a good mouser. The only problem, when she would catch a field mouse, she would deposit it as a gift on the porch right in front of the door. A very thoughtful dog.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here shaking a container with coconut flakes and green coloring for the Christmas Wreath cake for my daughter's party on the 24th. I used the gel coloring and it is harder to mix than the liquid coloring. Next I have to make the Royal Frosting to make the trees and holly leaves. AHA! I just had a brain storm. I have surgical gloves. I will put one on and mix it that way. 

I can't decide if I want to make a cream cheese frosting or a butter-cream one.


----------



## LPBeier

MrsLMB said:


> Trying to wake up.  Zipper my doxie had puppy dreams all night last night .. woof .. grrr .. bark.... yip and the sound of his feet rubbing against the dresser as I assume he was running    What a night  LOL



Seems we were both up with our furbabies last night MrsLMB!  It was Joie's first full night with the cone collar and he wasn't too happy about it.  He kept scraping it along my side of the bed, wanting up, wanting down, trying to get it off. He is sleeping peacefully now on their bed in my office.


----------



## pacanis

I am watching football waiting for my pickled beans and cauliflower to cool.


----------



## Addie

Everytime I see  furbaby with a collar on, I want to rip it off. I equate it with wearing that dang neck collar the medics put on you in an accident.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Everytime I see  furbaby with a collar on, I want to rip it off. I equate it with wearing that dang neck collar the medics put on you in an accident.



Addie, I want to cry every moment I see him in it...which is constant as he doesn't want to leave my side.  However, his eyes are so raw and I have to wait to get him into the vet until tomorrow afternoon.  With the collar off he is rubbing his eyes and making them much worse.  So I have to keep telling myself it is for his own good....unfortunately he can't understand that.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I am watching football waiting for my pickled beans and cauliflower to cool.



Yum, two of my favourite veggies pickled!


----------



## pacanis

I think the pickling marinade would make a good wing sauce if reduced


----------



## pacanis

BTW, what is wrong with your dog, allergies? Give him some benedryl.


----------



## Katie H

Kind of a slow, meandering kind of day today.  Just folded and put away a load of laundry, filled the crock-pot with yummies for our evening meal, and am now sitting with ice on my knee.

The knee/leg/foot are still a bit swollen and ice helps and does make it feel better.  I still feel as though I'm bruised severely even though there is no more bruising evident.

I've been doing a little extra each day in my home therapy because I want to get a "good grade" from my doc when I see him on Thursday.  I hope (read that _intend_) to achieve his requirement of 124 degrees flex by then, in spite of the fact that my insurance company has denied any further out-patient physical therapy.  Friday was my last official out-patient therapy at the area facility.

While I'm sitting with my leg up I need to do some organizing on the computer and some important emailing, so I'd best get busy.  Time's a wastin'!


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I am watching football waiting for my pickled beans and cauliflower to cool.



Cool  Can't wait to hear what you think of them.



pacanis said:


> I think the pickling marinade would make a good wing sauce if reduced



That's a GREAT idea! Now I want to make some. Haven't had them for a while.


----------



## GotGarlic

We finished our Christmas shopping for the kids today. I'm getting ready to wrap the presents and DH will take them to the post office tomorrow. I'm also going to finish my recipe calendar now and get it uploaded. Should be delivered Wednesday.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> BTW, what is wrong with your dog, allergies? Give him some benedryl.



He is allergic to something in the new food the vet gave him to lose weight.  We caught it in the ears and were able to clean them and keep it at bay.  He is back on his old food and doing better.  However, he was in need of a cut but we had to find a new groomer that would look after him like the previous one (he has some trust issues because his first groomings were traumatic - before we got him).  It wasn't until she clipped around the eyes we all realized how bad they were and he has been rubbing and scratching them making them worse.  

I don't want to give him benedryl because I want to make sure there is no infection (which I am sure there is) and also I am actually allergic to benedryl (you can laugh, every health professional does until they see me react) so it is not my go to solution.  I am keeping them clean and we will go to the vet asap.


----------



## Snip 13

It's 10pm and I'm eating a bowl off ice cold barely set pomegranate jello. Delicious! I don't usually eat at this time of night but since this can hardly be called a meal I guess it's ok lol!


----------



## Addie

I am waiting for the holly leaves to set and harden. I am making them a wee bit thicker than I usually do. Last time I made them too fragile. Hard to handle. Then I have to make the trees for the top of the cake. I need twelve holly leaves and sixteen trees. I will take a pic when it is all done.  In the meantime I have some Christmas music playing on the computer and the TV turned down really low. I am also waiting for Spike to come with Teddy so I can take his picture.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I am waiting for the holly leaves to set and harden. I am making them a wee bit thicker than I usually do. Last time I made them too fragile. Hard to handle. Then I have to make the trees for the top of the cake. I need twelve holly leaves and sixteen trees. I will take a pic when it is all done. In the meantime I have some Christmas music playing on the computer and the TV turned down really low. I am also waiting for Spike to come with Teddy so I can take his picture.


 
Sounds really pretty Addie. Would love to see the pics 

I'm getting a break this year. Going to my mom for Christmas. She's making leg of lamb. She started working at a B&B a few months ago so we'll be staying for free and the B&B will be closed so we have the place to ourselves.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> My sister's family had a greyhound, Tippa. She chased a lot of rabbits while sleeping. I never saw her catch any though. She was also a good mouser. The only problem, when she would catch a field mouse, she would deposit it as a gift on the porch right in front of the door. A very thoughtful dog.





my last tortoise cat, toby, was an expert and tireless mouser.  coming upon a dead mouse on the welcome mat at our back door had become an almost daily routine.  she would wait expectantly for the exclamations of praise and appreciation that she considered her due, for the skills she employed in mousing. only when that little bit of theater was concluded would she reclaim the mouse and go off somewhere private to enjoy her mousy-meal.  

over time,  toby must have noticed that she was no longer getting all the attention and flattery she had come to expect for her mousing feats.  mother was really the only one in the family able and willing to work up the kind of enthusiasm and spectacle toby craved.  

one evening, we were watching tv, not paying much attention to toby.  she was darting here and there behind two chairs, 'playing' and in the process of running down her latest mouse victim.  she finally came around the corner, mouse in her mouth, trotted over to my dad, and plopped the mouse into the snack plate he was holding.  there followed a commotion of shouts and laughter, and toby was once more proudly in her element. she had finally figured out that we humans, with our habits and peculiar preferences, needed to have our 'gifts' from her served on a plate, in order to ellicit the desired response....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!!!!

I find "dead" play mice in my purse all the time.  I usually find them when I'm looking for something in front of the line in the grocery store.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got out last Christmas party, for this week, delivered. Feels good to sit & relax for awhile before going back to pick up the pans & trays.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Sounds really pretty Addie. Would love to see the pics
> 
> I'm getting a break this year. Going to my mom for Christmas. She's making leg of lamb. She started working at a B&B a few months ago so we'll be staying for free and the B&B will be closed so we have the place to ourselves.


 
I will take the pics before I deliver it to my daughter's house.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!!!!
> 
> I find "dead" play mice in my purse all the time.  I usually find them when I'm looking for something in front of the line in the grocery store.


Is that "play mice" as in mousey toys or as in the kitties played with the mouse?


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out doing some shopping and getting a few bits and pieces

When to visit mum, was there for about 2 hours chatting away 

Now relaxing, going to head outside in the garden and have a coffee


----------



## taxlady

I just finished assembling one Ikea chair. The rest should be quicker. Tomorrow I intend to pick up the other four. The seat covers are washable, but you have to unscrew the seat to get them off. I think I better pick up some Scotch Guard.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just finished assembling one Ikea chair. The rest should be quicker. Tomorrow I intend to pick up the other four. The seat covers are washable, but you have to unscrew the seat to get them off.* I think I better pick up some Scotch Guard*.


 
Good idea. The dirt creeps up on you before you even notice it. Then it becomes very difficult to get clean.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Is that "play mice" as in mousey toys or as in the kitties played with the mouse?



mousy toys...I would lose it if it was a real mouse and I certainly wouldn't laugh


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here looking at a present for my 12 y.o. great granddaughter. 

Spike goes through the trash at every store he goes into that sells Lottery tickets. Like he says, "he ain't proud." We have what they call 'Second Chance to Win." If your ticket is a loser, then you can submit it for a prize drawing. If he finds them on the street, he will pick it up. Even torn ones. Sometimes folks don't finish scratching the ticket and he finds that it is a winner. A few times he has scratched off $100. Not bad. So he has these piles and piles of tickets (somewhere in the thousands) and comes up here every night to enter them on my computer. Then they have the drawings. You would not believe some of the prizes he has won. Dinner in Mr. Kraft's box and watch the game with him and his guests. He can bring three friends. He gives that kind of prize to his son. Last night his son had a buffet dinner in the press box and tickets for four. He has won jackets, signed game balls, all sorts of signed memorabilia, tickets to Bruins, Red Sox, Patriots and Celtics games and can bring three friends. Now even though he has won one of the main prizes, if someone fails to claim their prize, he wins a second time in the next drawing. 

This has happened several times. Tonight he brought over a sterling silver (995) beautiful heart necklace and bracelet. I went to turn over the heart and was so surprised to feel how heavy it is. He had it engraved with a beautiful Script "L". Spike told me that if that were selling in the jewelry store where he works, it would go for at least $200. The prizes are not cheap crappy stuff. When he wins jackets, and other clothing items, they are what the players wear. Top quality merchandise. I sent a package of Patriots merchandise with a signed game ball to my girlfriend in Georgia. Now ever time the Pats are playing, she puts on her Tom Brady shirt and Pats hat. Tonight Spike made $50 on unfinished scratched tickets. Those tickets cannot be entered for the Second Chance Drawing as they are winners. And so is Spike.


----------



## Kylie1969

I had a nice relaxing time in the garden this afternoon, then a nice tea and soon we are going to retire to the lounge and watch some UK Masterchef


----------



## MrsLMB

I am sitting here wondering why timing is sometimes so bad.  We were getting ready to go do our Christmas shopping this morning.  I ran down to the basement to put a load of clothes in and there is water everywhere  

Our water heater blew.  So Christmas is on hold now.  We have a new water heater down in the basement but it won't be hooked up until tomorrow.

Sometimes I just feel like throwing in the towel


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and I were out late last night, movie, a run to Target for tissues and a McDonalds run.  We got home at the late hour of 10:30 PM


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> I am sitting here wondering why timing is sometimes so bad.  We were getting ready to go do our Christmas shopping this morning.  I ran down to the basement to put a load of clothes in and there is water everywhere
> 
> Our water heater blew.  So Christmas is on hold now.  We have a new water heater down in the basement but it won't be hooked up until tomorrow.
> 
> Sometimes I just feel like throwing in the towel



So sorry, it does always seem to happen at the worst times.  I think there is  no such thing as a good time for this.  

Time for a song...
♥ "High Hopes" ♫ Frank Sinatra - YouTube


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> I am sitting here wondering why timing is sometimes so bad. We were getting ready to go do our Christmas shopping this morning. I ran down to the basement to put a load of clothes in and there is water everywhere
> 
> Our water heater blew. So Christmas is on hold now. We have a new water heater down in the basement but it won't be hooked up until tomorrow.
> 
> Sometimes I just feel like throwing in the towel


 
Hang in there. At least you don't live in Newtown.


----------



## Addie

I spoke to Spike a little while ago. He wrapped up Teddy in a warm towel and put him in his bed. He slept all night right up to eight this morning. He is usually up at six wanting to go out. But he is feeling a little better. Spike said he is definitely going to speak to the groomer next month and tell her no flea bath. As you can see by the pictures I posted yesterday, he is just too small to tolerate chemicals easily. He has had reactions before, but never this bad. 

When he was here last night, he was up on my bed cuddling up right close to me. When it was time for him to leave, Spike put his coat and leash on, and he was shaking so hard, he wouldn't jump off the bed. I have never seen him do that. I had to pick him up and put him on the floor. My heart was breaking for him. I was so worried about him all night. 

Well, now that I am feeling better about Teddy, I can concentrate on getting ready for my surgery tomorrow. 

BTW, I have been trying to find a stupid calendar for 2013. You used to be able to get them from banks, stores, and everywhere else. Even Dunkin' Donuts gives them out free. Maybe there really is something to the Mayan calendar and the world is going to end on the 21st. So no one is printing calendars for next year.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am heading out to an appt to see my shoulder surgeon, this will be the 3rd time I have since him since my operation in April.

I am still in a lot of pain and I dont think I should I should be this long after the op


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB, What a nuisance. I hope you get it all cleared up quickly. Been there, done that. That's why we rent our water heater. For an emergency like that, they come within 24 hours and usually really quickly.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I sure hope Teddy is feeling better soon.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> This morning I am heading out to an appt to see my shoulder surgeon, this will be the 3rd time I have since him since my operation in April.
> 
> I am still in a lot of pain and I dont think I should I should be this long after the op


I don't really know, but it sure sounds to me like it is going on too long. I hope you get this straightened out and feel better soon.


----------



## taxlady

I drove Stirling to a doctor's appointment. It was a bit stressful driving. We are having our first real snowfall of the season. Thankfully, most of the drivers were taking that into consideration. On the way home I picked up some groceries and booze.


----------



## LPBeier

*Kylie* - sorry to hear you are still in pain.  I hope they can get to the bottom of what is causing it soon.  I went through a similar thing with my knee and it is not fun.  Surgery is supposed to end the pain.  Sending gentle hugs to you.

*Addie* - I do hope Teddy is better soon.  He and my Joie are quite a pair.  Joie's eyes are a bit better but I can't get him to the vet until tomorrow now and they want the cone on him until they check it out.

*MrsLMB* - timing on those things are never good, but specially around the holidays.  I hope you can salvage your holiday somehow through all of this. 

*Taxy* - I hope the appointment went well and am glad you made it safely through the snow.

*Princess* - don't you know the Ogre curfew is 9:00?


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Kylie - sorry to hear you are still in pain.  I hope they can get to the bottom of what is causing it soon.  I went through a similar thing with my knee and it is not fun.  Surgery is supposed to end the pain.  Sending gentle hugs to you.
> 
> Addie - I do hope Teddy is better soon.  He and my Joie are quite a pair.  Joie's eyes are a bit better but I can't get him to the vet until tomorrow now and they want the cone on him until they check it out.
> 
> MrsLMB - timing on those things are never good, but specially around the holidays.  I hope you can salvage your holiday somehow through all of this.
> 
> Taxy - I hope the appointment went well and am glad you made it safely through the snow.
> 
> Princess - don't you know the Ogre curfew is 9:00?



+1

Interesting, MrsLMB.  I went down the basement last night to find a soggy mess too.  Water all over.  Our guys are currently replacing our water heater.  Not cheap!

As I drove past a neighbor's, I noticed they had their guys replacing THEIR water heater!  Must be water heater season.  Due to the drought this summer, our subdivision needed a new well dug.  Then the state inspection had us having to super chlorinate the water TWICE.  Now the water is OK, but leaves me to wonder if that process messed up our water heater.

Merry Water Heater Season!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He picked the movie time that would keep him out past curfew.  I was just following along behind...


----------



## pacanis

Well, I didn't have to replace my water heater, but I _almost_ had water all over the basement.
I had to do a little plumbing the other day and that involved moving the slop sink, which meant unhooking the washer's drain hose from the back of the sink... yep, "somebody" forgot to hook it back onto the sink 
Fortunately my washer is plugged into a GFCI, so it tripped it as soon as water started spraying everywhere. Of course a few hours later I went to throw the clothes in the dryer and they were still sitting in the washer filled with water 
Basement woes...

What did the vet do for your dog, LP?


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry, it does always seem to happen at the worst times. I think there is no such thing as a good time for this.
> 
> Time for a song...
> ♥ "High Hopes" ♫ Frank Sinatra - YouTube


 

Love that little song  

Yeah .. never a good time for sure.  We had to replace our heater last month, the fridge 2 months ago, washing machine 3 months ago ... crap .. running out of money at Xmas stinks.  Living on poverty level income doesn't make it fun for all these little surprises !!  Oh well ... grandkids will just have to understand there is more the Christmas than pkgs under the tree.

On the upside we are alive, fairly healthy and I have DC !!


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> What did the vet do for your dog, LP?


I can't get him in until tomorrow afternoon.  The vets had an emergency today - two dogs that were in an accident and needed surgery.

But he seems to be doing better as long as we keep cleaning the ears and eyes and keep the cone on.  He seems used to it now and just stands there after going for a walk or eating, waiting for it to be put back on.  He was also starving last night - which is a good sign.  If Joie doesn't eat he is sick! 

Thanks for your concern, Pac.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## simonbaker

Hope everyones Holidays are great. Reading over the last couple of pages I am sorry to hear about everyone's dilemma's. Pardon me for this old clique................

There cannot be any flowers without a few raindrops... : )


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I don't really know, but it sure sounds to me like it is going on too long. I hope you get this straightened out and feel better soon.



Thanks so much Taxy 

he said he is going to give it 2 more months, see me again and if it is still this sore, he will get me to have an x-ray and an ultrasound and see what is going on inside


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much Laurie, most appreciated 



LPBeier said:


> *Kylie* - sorry to hear you are still in pain.  I hope they can get to the bottom of what is causing it soon.  I went through a similar thing with my knee and it is not fun.  Surgery is supposed to end the pain.  Sending gentle hugs to you.


----------



## GotGarlic

I love Amazon! I ordered some cycling gloves for DH - got the order confirmation at 11:45 a.m. today, and just got the shipping confirmation at 12:56 p.m.! Delivery estimated Friday through Monday. My experience with Amazon is the goods are usually delivered before the estimated date. I ordered a new toaster oven a couple weeks ago, on a Sunday. It left the warehouse in Richmond that day and was delivered Monday.


----------



## LPBeier

I am celebrating the news that my youngest nephew (37) finally married his lady while in Mexico on the weekend.  They have been together forever and engaged for two years.  Our family doesn't seem keen on wedding fuss - his Mom and Dad eloped, and so did TB and I.  Now to just get the other nephew to pop the question! 

As a wedding present I am putting together a bunch of photos of the boys and our family.  They were both saying they don't have any....their mother is a photographer after all!


----------



## CWS4322

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning, Sunday here and it is a lovely sunny morning out there
> 
> This morning we are going to fertilize the whole garden and just some general tidy up out there
> 
> I dont really like brussel sprouts, just dont like the taste or the texture...Steve loves them though
> 
> Mrs L...that does sound like a nice way to have them though


This is my favorite way to make brussels sprouts (I add a bit of maple syrup about 2-3 minutes before the end):

Brussels Sprouts Recipe : Laura Calder Recipes | LifeStyle FOOD

Supposedly if you add milk when cooking cabbage or cauliflower, it neutralizes that cabbage smell.


----------



## kadesma

CWS4322 said:


> This is my favorite way to make brussels sprouts (I add a bit of maple syrup about 2-3 minutes before the end):
> 
> Brussels Sprouts Recipe : Laura Calder Recipes | LifeStyle FOOD
> 
> Supposedly if you add milk when cooking cabbage or cauliflower, it neutralizes that cabbage smell.


 I love Laura her recipes are mostly easy and taste great. But I also like the salad Giada made for her aunt Raffy yummy she just tore off the leaves,blanched them then put in ice water to stop the cooking mixed them with baby arugula, some other things .
sooooo goood.  got to find that recipe.
kades


----------



## taxlady

I just finished assembling three Ikea chairs. I was right. It gets quicker with practice. Now they don't have any at my Ikea and don't have any info on when they will get more. I need another four chairs. Okay, I still have the ugly old chairs and with these new, narrower chairs, I will still be able to fit three people to a side so I can have eight people 'round the dining table.

The seat covers came in clear plastic bags. I taped the bags over the seats so they won't accumulate cat hair or get dirty before the party.


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> This is my favorite way to make brussels sprouts (I add a bit of maple syrup about 2-3 minutes before the end):
> 
> Brussels Sprouts Recipe : Laura Calder Recipes | LifeStyle FOOD
> 
> Supposedly if you add milk when cooking cabbage or cauliflower, it neutralizes that cabbage smell.



Thank you CWS


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have nothing to do, nowhere to go and I am loving it!

A whole day at home relaxing, nothing better


----------



## simonbaker

Taking a quick break on the computor before I have to go back to the continual, dreaded baking.


----------



## Kylie1969

Is your baking for the cafe SB?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today at work we did up toiletry(soap, shampoo, combs, washcloths, bandaids, etc) backpacks with blankets, coats, hats and gloves for the local homeless shelter.  They will be distributed on Thursday.  It felt really good doing this.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Is your baking for the cafe SB?


 Yes. It's been continual almost every night for 2 weeks.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am heading out to do the last lot of grocery shopping before Christmas...going to leave soon, get there nice and early to avoid the crowds


----------



## taxlady

I just did a mad dash shopping run. I went to Costco and got the meat for the party and some other stuff. I got some fabric napkins at Zellers to go with a table cloth I already have. I was going to buy another, identical table cloth, but they were out and Zellers is going out of biz, they have been sold to Target. I got a gorgeous, dark red table cloth at Sears with matching napkins. I had a heck of a time finding one in polyester. For most stuff I prefer natural fibres, but I don't want to care if my guests spill on the table cloth and the polyester ones I have used don't stain.

Then I dashed off to Benix and bought some crystal wine glasses 4 for $9.99 and 50% off of the second box, so $34.46, tax included, for 16 crystal glasses. w00t!

After that, it was a stop at the health food store for pita, potatoes, whipping cream, celery, garlic, scallions, lettuce, dried apricots. I accidentally got all purpose, unbleached white flour, when what I wanted was whole wheat, pastry flour. Phooey. I think I have enough pastry flour, but I wanted to make sure.

And now I'm pooped. I picked up a rotisserie chicken at Costco, 'cause I don't figure I'll have energy to cook supper tonight.


----------



## vitauta

i do so enjoy a good, successful shopping story, with unexpected bargains and fortunate "finds".  i know your 'dressed up' table will be looking prettily festive, taxy!  and we already know that you have some very lovely dishes to choose from....


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from the gym. I only had 45 minutes tonight, had to stop & get the piano teacher a gift, she collects angels. Tomorrow night the daughter & i have definite plans to finish Christmas shopping. Leaving soon to bring the daughter to piano lessons.


----------



## Kylie1969

You have had a good day then Taxy 

The glasses were a good bargain 



taxlady said:


> I just did a mad dash shopping run. I went to Costco and got the meat for the party and some other stuff. I got some fabric napkins at Zellers to go with a table cloth I already have. I was going to buy another, identical table cloth, but they were out and Zellers is going out of biz, they have been sold to Target. I got a gorgeous, dark red table cloth at Sears with matching napkins. I had a heck of a time finding one in polyester. For most stuff I prefer natural fibres, but I don't want to care if my guests spill on the table cloth and the polyester ones I have used don't stain.
> 
> Then I dashed off to Benix and bought some crystal wine glasses 4 for $9.99 and 50% off of the second box, so $34.46, tax included, for 16 crystal glasses. w00t!
> 
> After that, it was a stop at the health food store for pita, potatoes, whipping cream, celery, garlic, scallions, lettuce, dried apricots. I accidentally got all purpose, unbleached white flour, when what I wanted was whole wheat, pastry flour. Phooey. I think I have enough pastry flour, but I wanted to make sure.
> 
> And now I'm pooped. I picked up a rotisserie chicken at Costco, 'cause I don't figure I'll have energy to cook supper tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

I went to do the grocery shopping this morning, it was not busy at all, which is great...all done now, dont need to go near the shops till after Christmas YAY!!

The Steve and I will go to some after Christmas sales


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I lucked on two jars of Tahini (1 pound each)  Regular price was $12 a jar, they were on clearance for $5 each.  Then I had two jars...I don't eat it that fast, so gave a jar to a friend.  She tried to pay me for it and I had to get grumpy with her.


----------



## simonbaker

Is tahini a salad?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tahini is sesame seed butter, like peanut butter only made with sesame seeds.  I use it to make hummus.  This was a killer price for that much of it.


----------



## LPBeier

That's a great price.  We go through a lot because TB loves hummus.  I started making the tahini from scratch as well because of the cost and the great mini processor I have that makes quick work of it - great peanut butter too!

I am procrastinating here and on FB instead of folding laundry and getting back to my very frustrating crochet that I have to have done by Friday so I can pack it up to take to the Beier family Christmas on Saturday.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Zellers is going out of biz, they have been sold to Target.


I am going to miss Zellers, even though half the time they were out of stock on sale items.  I liked that they were Canadian.  Our store closed its doors 2 weeks ago.  Three young women from our church lost their jobs.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am going to miss Zellers, even though half the time they were out of stock on sale items.  I liked that they were Canadian.  Our store closed its doors 2 weeks ago.  Three young women from our church lost their jobs.


I'll miss Zellers too. I just ignored their ads. Half the time out of stock? More like 80% of the time.  But, they had good enough prices that the sales weren't important.


----------



## Claire

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tahini is sesame seed butter, like peanut butter only made with sesame seeds.  I use it to make hummus.  This was a killer price for that much of it.



Tahini seems to get ugly if you don't use it fast enough, so I use some toasted sesame seeds and some sesame oil in my hummus.  I mean, you only need a tablespoon or so of it, then you have a jar that turns into concrete.  So I guess you could say that I make my own tahini (not really, I just toast sesame seeds, put in a little of the oil, and then blend it with the beans).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I usually don't bother making it, just adding seed, too.  But I do use it often enough that this won't last.  Of course I have to get the oil stirred down first.  I'm going to use Addie's trick of turning it upside down for the day.


----------



## Alix

Can't believe its my last day off before Christmas! Sheesh! I didn't get anything accomplished in the last couple of days. Between having a sickie in the house, having to run to work to fix some paperwork, and having Ken home on holidays, I'm WAY behind on everything I need to finish before the big day. 

I'm sitting on my butt right now, but today's list will need to include:
- gingerbread making
- shortbread baking
- maple cookie baking
- nuts and bolts toasting
- present wrapping
- decision making on the desserts for Christmas


----------



## chopper

Alix said:
			
		

> Can't believe its my last day off before Christmas! Sheesh! I didn't get anything accomplished in the last couple of days. Between having a sickie in the house, having to run to work to fix some paperwork, and having Ken home on holidays, I'm WAY behind on everything I need to finish before the big day.
> 
> I'm sitting on my butt right now, but today's list will need to include:
> - gingerbread making
> - shortbread baking
> - maple cookie baking
> - nuts and bolts toasting
> - present wrapping
> - decision making on the desserts for Christmas



I'll be doing some of the same things if I hurry and get my butt into the shower. Add to that doing errands and cleaning the house for a party tomorrow night. Ahhhh!


----------



## Alix

CLEANING!!! Oh crap! I have to do that too!


----------



## chopper

Alix said:
			
		

> CLEANING!!! Oh crap! I have to do that too!



Sounds like we both need to get started!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'll miss Zellers too. I just ignored their ads. Half the time out of stock? More like 80% of the time.  But, they had good enough prices that the sales weren't important.



Yeah, I knew I was being generous on the 50% but after all why kick them when they are already down....and basically out. 

Dad wore pajama pants and polo shirts around the house because he was more comfortable that way and I could pick them up at Zellers real cheap. I also got a lot of catering supplies (dishes, decorative pieces) at a good price as well.  And it was just nice because they were the only "discount" store left that was Canadian.


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Sounds like we both need to get started!


Add me to the group.  I don't have baking but I have a very cantankerous slipper that doesn't want to be crocheted and is needed for Saturday morning as well as some snowflake washcloths, cleaning, present wrapping, card writing for the family, phone calling and if the slush from the snow will let me out of the house, a ton of errands!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I lucked on two jars of Tahini (1 pound each) Regular price was $12 a jar, they were on clearance for $5 each. Then I had two jars...I don't eat it that fast, so gave a jar to a friend. She tried to pay me for it and I had to get grumpy with her.


 
It took me a long time to learn to accept gifts with graciousnes and a smile. A simple thank you and let them know further down the line how you used the gift. Like my wonderful red stool that has saved my hip and spine a lot of pain. I keep it right next to my low countertop that I do most of my work at. Perfect height. And a foot rest to boot. Luv it!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I usually don't bother making it, just adding seed, too. But I do use it often enough that this won't last. Of course I have to get the oil stirred down first. I'm going to use Addie's trick of turning it upside down for the day.


 
When you first bring it home from the store, you want to put it on the shelf right side up. Don't. Always store it upside down. And when you return it to the shelf after using just some of it, continute to store it upside down. You open the cabiinet door and see it is upside down and you want to right it. Leave it upside down. That way it is always ready for you.


----------



## Alix

Alix said:


> Today's list will need to include:
> - gingerbread making
> - shortbread baking
> - maple cookie baking
> - nuts and bolts toasting - DONE
> - present wrapping - DONE
> - decision making on the desserts for Christmas - DONE



Taking a breather before I get going on the rest of the baking. I also just realized I need to go out and get a little gift for my daughter's boyfriend. *sigh* I hate when I forget stuff.


----------



## pacanis

I suppose I'll go put the snow thrower on the tractor... before it starts raining harder than it already is.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mum is coming over this morning for a coffee and chat and I have done some washing, now need to crack on with the ironing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> It took me a long time to learn to accept gifts with graciousnes and a smile. A simple thank you and let them know further down the line how you used the gift. Like my wonderful red stool that has saved my hip and spine a lot of pain. I keep it right next to my low countertop that I do most of my work at. Perfect height. And a foot rest to boot. Luv it!



Glad you luv it!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> It took me a long time to learn to accept gifts with graciousnes and a smile. A simple thank you and let them know further down the line how you used the gift. Like my wonderful red stool that has saved my hip and spine a lot of pain. I keep it right next to my low countertop that I do most of my work at. Perfect height. And a foot rest to boot. Luv it!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glad you luv it!



And I love my little bento box that someone sent me!  These days on my diet it is getting a lot of use because I need to have many small meals of bland food - the box inspires me to make it more interesting and fun!  I have said thank you but can never find the words to say to them how much it means to me.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have done a stack of ironing, a heap of washing and now just waiting for mum to come over, she is running late

It is a lovely day here, may have a coffee now and sit out in the garden


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> And I love my little bento box that someone sent me!  These days on my diet it is getting a lot of use because I need to have many small meals of bland food - the box inspires me to make it more interesting and fun!  I have said thank you but can never find the words to say to them how much it means to me.



It's those small gifts that make the giver feel so good...almost selfish.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have done a stack of ironing, a heap of washing and now just waiting for mum to come over, she is running late
> 
> It is a lovely day here, may have a coffee now and sit out in the garden


 
So Kylie, I am sittiing here knowing that you are a day ahead. How is the end of the world going down under? Any excitement? Seems foolish to me for you to do the ironing when the world is ending.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mum has been over, always nice to see her 

I went out this afternoon to get Steve a small surprise Christmas present, as he knows everything he has got, like for him to have surprises too


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie, glad you and Mum are still here!  The Mayan calendar may be wrong!


----------



## simonbaker

Continuing to work on the dreaded Christmas baking.............


----------



## Somebunny

simonbaker said:


> Continuing to work on the dreaded Christmas baking.............



I feel for you Simonbaker, this task is so hard to deal with when you are trying to change your eating habits.  You are doing such a great job though, so try not to let this baking get you down.


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> I feel for you Simonbaker, this task is so hard to deal with when you are trying to change your eating habits. You are doing such a great job though, so try not to let this baking get you down.


 Thank you for the encouragement. Looking forward to getting 2012 behind me.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. Looking forward to getting 2012 behind me.



I so admire you SB.  When I was told I couldn't have sugar, flour, eggs etc. for at least awhile, I gave up my clients and made the decision not to do any baking for gifts or home either.  In fact I gave away all my supplies to take away the temptation.  You go girl, you can do this.  You are doing amazingly well.


----------



## Kylie1969

The calendar is ending, but it is just going to roll over, not end the world


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> So Kylie, I am sittiing here knowing that you are a day ahead. How is the end of the world going down under? Any excitement? Seems foolish to me for you to do the ironing when the world is ending.



I just love ironing so much, what can I say


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Kylie, glad you and Mum are still here!  The Mayan calendar may be wrong!



Thanks DL....yes I think it was wrong


----------



## Addie

I decided to take the Chief's advice. I have Christmas carols playing on the TV, the cake is in the oven and the cream cheese and butter are softening for the frosting. All the holly leaves are done and in the fridge. Even the red royal frosting for the berries is waiting to go on the cake. Oh yes, one more thing. The coconut has been dyed green. I have to get down my cake dish and wash it. By the time the cake has cooled down enough, it should be around eight or nine tonight when the cake is finished. Tomorrow is cookie baking. They are all made and formed and in the freezer. *But should I thaw them out first before I bake them, or just put them in the oven frozen? *

My goodness, I am so organized. What is wrong with me?


----------



## LPBeier

Way to go Addie!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Great that you are so organised Ads


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You can put the cookies in the oven frozen, just watch them carefully.  That's how Shrek used to bake them when he worked in the grocery bakery.


----------



## Charlotte-Ca

*Oh, my*

I've never seen such a thing and I hope I never do.  Looks dangerous.  I've heard that we have a shortage of bees and now I know why.  They are all in your chicken coop.  
Best of luck.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can put the cookies in the oven frozen, just watch them carefully. That's how Shrek used to bake them when he worked in the grocery bakery.


 
Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting ready to make German springerle cookies for the first time. They're DH's favorite Christmas cookie from childhood. I've never made them before because his mother's recipe says to beat the eggs for 20 minutes, then add sugar and beat for another 30 minutes  He gave me a Kitchen-Aid mixer last year for Christmas, so no more excuses  Should be interesting.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to convince myself to go out in the snow to buy some Scotch Guard for my new chairs. There was already one spill last night. 

I finished the second dishwasher load and a bunch of hand dish washing. I still need to wash all the crystal glasses (8 flutes, 8 water glasses, and 2 wine glasses). I think I might do them in the dishwasher.


----------



## pacanis

Nope. No more excuses GG. That should be a good workout for your KA. I used mine the other night to mix the spices into my ground turkey. It doesn't get used often enough, so I use it when I can.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Only 2 more sleeps till Christmas, I am all excited, so love Christmas 

It is going to be very hot here today, 40 degrees, it is already 30 degrees at 7.20am 

All good though as we have air conditioning all throughout the house 

I have the sprinkler system on outside watering the entire garden right now as everything would be thirsty from yesterdays hot day and it will set them up for today too!

Have a nice day/night everyone


----------



## kadesma

trying to get a little computer work done, but, I have a hurt that keeps me  from doing very much. have a little  decorating to do, some cookie batter for the kids tomorrow.   Large antipasto tray to do after diylasis tomorrow. Hope is for completing everything.
kades


----------



## taxlady

I finally got myself out the door, into the snow and cold. By the time I got myself motivated, it was 16h30 and the majority of stores close at 17h on a Saturday. I went to the mall that's just over a km away. I tried The (Hudson's) Bay (Company) (Canadian department store) and Sears, but neither store carries Scotch Guard. The line up to get out of the parking lot was humongous.

Then, I went to Pharmaprix (Shoppers Drug Mart in the rest of Canada). They stay open 'til midnight. They had the Scotch Guard. If I had gone there first and they hadn't had it, I wouldn't have had time to get to the mall. Pharmaprix is a block away.

I'm making chicken stock. I used up all my chicken stock yesterday. If I don't have enough liquid from the roast to make a good quantity of gravy, I want that chicken stock to top up the liquid.


----------



## roadfix

Working hard on a Saturday afternoon.


----------



## simonbaker

It was a very enjoyable afternoon at the pool. Work is done until wednesday, Happy Dance!!  Finished up 98% of the Christmas shopping today, throughly enjoying our time off. The daughter cannot believe we are all home together with nobody having to work for 4 days, very rare occasion.  We will be having our Christmas eve tonight with just us. Ready to cook some fillets soon for supper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from the store myself, found three tiny lemons (not Meyer's) so I can top my salmon and some nice asparagus.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been making fruit mince pies...they are nearly ready 

We will have have one each for afternoon tea, we have to try them afterall 

Then the rest will be for Christmas 

Been doing a bit of reading too, nice relaxing day!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in shock. Spike came with Teddy. The cake was all done and wrapped up for transportation and a picture. Spike just walked out the door with it. Didn't get a chance to take the picture. He is taking the cake to his wife's cousin for a Christmas present from the both of us. That was not what the cake was for. Well, no time to make another one. All that is left is to clean up the mess. Oh well, on to the cookies.


----------



## MrsLMB

Just finished baking my fourth round of cookies .. enough for today.  Only have 4 other type to bake tomorrow .. then we pkg them up and take them to our elderly neighbors.  We do this every year and they love it.  We are a day late this time and one of them stopped me this morning and asked if my oven was broken  LOL  I assured him it was working just fine and he would get his package tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we watched some The Walking Dead and also Jamie Olivers Christmas Dinner


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Up too late watching _UltraViolet_ and working on my meal plans for after the first of the year.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here hving a hard time trying to adjust to not wearing glasses except for reading. The computer screen is very bright and hurts my eyes. I can't look at it for too long. No one told me I would be having such a hard time. the glasses I am using are 2.5 strength and I need a 2.0 It just doesn't make sense to go and buy a pair that I will never use again after I get my prescription ones. I find myself having the reading glasses down on the edge of my nose so I can look up and see the TV. Sure makes yo feel like Granny. 

Tuesday is The Pirate's birthday. He wants the same present he wants every year. A car for his birthday and have it registered with insurance for Christmas. Good luck with that one son. Although I did give him a small Match Box car one year. 

I still have the mess from the cake to clean up. Off I go!


----------



## tinlizzie

The Sunday paper is at end of the driveway -- I have my woolly bathrobe on this morning, since we have a cold snap and it's only 37F out there.  Can I snatch up the paper before the neighbors see me?


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> The Sunday paper is at end of the driveway -- I have my woolly bathrobe on this morning, since we have a cold snap and it's only 37F out there. Can I snatch up the paper before the neighbors see me?


 
Go for it. Goive them a thrill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> The Sunday paper is at end of the driveway -- I have my woolly bathrobe on this morning, since we have a cold snap and it's only 37F out there.  Can I snatch up the paper before the neighbors see me?



If it's not white, brown or black I don't see a problem...otherwise they might think there is a bear in your driveway.


----------



## tinlizzie

Whoa, Addie -- next you'll be trying to get me to streak up and down the road.  Not a pretty sight -they'd arrest me for sure.

PF, actually we've been having bear problems down here - black bears, not those big ol' grizzlies.  And the bathrobe is pink, fortunately.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If it's not white, brown or black I don't see a problem...otherwise they might think there is a bear in your driveway.


 

That's a nice thing to say


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Whoa, Addie -- next you'll be trying to get me to streak up and down the road.  Not a pretty sight -they'd arrest me for sure.
> 
> PF, actually we've been having bear problems down here - black bears, not those big ol' grizzlies.  And the bathrobe is pink, fortunately.



Bear problems everywhere...ours should be hibernating, but they are out and about.

Pink wooly bathrobe, you should be fine.  I remember grandma driving me to school in her robe and curlers.  I wear sundresses as nighties, so I can go out to the trash bin or mailbox if'n I feel like it.


----------



## Addie

I just talked to my daughter. She has the flu! She is trying to do too much. She will call her doctor tomorrow. I am going there tomorrow and heaven help anyone who won't let her sleep in peace. She refuses to cancel the party. So she wants me to play hostess. I will do it just to keep her in bed. I am hoping that when she calls her doctor, she tells her to get to the hospital and they admit her. It is the only way she will get the complete rest she needs. I would love to slap her kids into the next century. They are both one step below useless. And her husband is not too far from them. He is the one that gave her the flu. Maybe this post should go into venting. I am so angry and worried right now.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> That's a nice thing to say



Well, it's true that we single girls don't have to shave our legs anymore.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry to hear about your daughter, Addie, but trust me, the hospital is the last place people get any rest. It's especially depressing to be in the hospital over a holiday.

Hope she gets better quickly.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Well, it's true that we single girls don't have to shave our legs anymore.


some of us married ones don't either!!


----------



## Katie H

Just taking a break.  Had two little gifts for Glenn's granddaughters to wrap and set aside for delivery in a couple of days.  We're going to their house on Friday.

I have this urge to sew something...anything.  Not sure where that is coming from, but I think I'm going to go out to my studio to see what I can rustle up.  I think one of the granddaughters is getting an American Girl doll from Santa and I have some patterns for those dolls.  Maybe I'll make some outfits as a surprise for her.

I've also been wanting to make a valance for Glenn's mother for her guest bathroom.  I have some beautiful remnants of watercolor-like decor fabric that would perfect.  I could do that, too.  We'll see what moves me.

Otherwise, we are having a very relaxing day and it looks like we are going to enjoy a nice gentle slide into Christmas.  Yeah!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your daughter, Addie, but trust me, the hospital is the last place people get any rest. It's especially depressing to be in the hospital over a holiday.
> 
> Hope she gets better quickly.



+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That's a nice thing to say



I live in Montana, it's a legitimate concern.    I have a hot purple wooly robe...just so that mistake cannot happen.  That could have tragic consequences...especially since I no longer have my gallbladder...I'd be shot for nothing.


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Christmas Eve everyone (in Oz) 

The cool change came through overnight and it is the most lovely, sunny cool morning, just perfect for Christmas Eve 

It is only 19c right now, heading for 25, bliss!

Tonight Steve and I have our CE buffet...big variety of food on the table...we watch a couple of movies and drink snowballs (advocaat and lemonade) YUM!!

Cant wait!


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your daughter, Addie, but trust me, the hospital is the last place people get any rest. It's especially depressing to be in the hospital over a holiday.
> 
> Hope she gets better quickly.



That is sad but true GG!

When Steve had his gallbladder out, he was in hospital for 3 days, he hardly slept at all...he hated it there


----------



## pacanis

Earlier today I stood looking out the window, waiting for a friend to arrive. I started to choke up, like I had a few other times today. Like I had most of yesterday after he had returned my phone call. And as I did my oldest dog Tursa, whom I had been stroking, started to whimper and pull herself up to lick my face. I offered her my cheek and like usual, she would have no part of that, so I turned my head to face her and let her lick the front of my face. She was after all trying to console me for my troubles. It was different than when she tried to do this as I was sitting tying my shoes in the morning, playing a game of dodge Tursa's tongue. She hadn't done that the past few months though, preferring to stay laying by the heater vent in the other room. Today I would give her what she wanted. It was her birthday. She was born December 24th... thirteen years ago.

My friend, a retired veterinarian, arrived ten minutes later. Tursa mustered a little growl at the strange car pulling in, but that quickly gave way to a wagging tail as he and his wife walked in and said hi. Tursa stayed on the table I had lifted her onto. She knew she was most comfortable lying down. Her hind legs just weren't what they used to be. It was her time. 
Rest in peace, Tursa.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac,
I had to do the same for my beloved cocker, Brewster at Christmas many years ago.  He was 11 and suffering from bone cancer in his shoulder.  There was nothing they could do and he was suffering.  I stayed with him until the end to see the quiet peace on his face.  Even though I have new dogs I love, I still miss him.

Gentle hugs, my friend.  RIP Tursa, you were very much loved.  By the way, she is beautiful.  Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww Pac, I am so sorry for your loss 

She is a lovely looking dog

RIP Tursa


----------



## tinlizzie

My condolences, Pac.


----------



## love2"Q"

My condolonces pac... Really hard to do..


----------



## Dawgluver

Having to say goodbye to a loyal and loving friend is the hardest thing in the world, isn't it, Pac.  RIP, beautiful Tursa.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm truly sorry for your loss and the pain it brings.  Saying good bye to an old friend is never easy.

They're more than just pets aren't they?


----------



## vitauta

pac, so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog, tursa.  the time of her leaving was chosen with great love and sadness by you, her master, responding to her signals and physical signs with which she totally trusted you.  surrounded by a profound love, tursa has gone as she must, and only when another birthday would have been just too difficult to manage....

both of your lives were made richer and more fulfilled by having had each other in them.  you will lose people who mean less to your heart than this beautifully dappled dog with love in her eyes, and an intimate interest in your every move.  peace be with you at this christmas time, and beyond....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh Pac, I am so sorry.  My condolences and hugs for you.  What a wonderful Pa you are.


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> pac, so sorry for the loss of your beautiful dog, tursa.  the time of her leaving was chosen with great love and sadness by you, her master, responding to her signals and physical signs with which she totally trusted you.  surrounded by a profound love, tursa has gone as she must, and only when another birthday would have been just too difficult to manage....
> 
> both of your lives were made richer and more fulfilled by having had each other in them.  you will lose people who mean less to your heart than this beautifully dappled dog with love in her eyes, and an intimate interest in your every move.  peace be with you at this christmas time, and beyond....



Very well said, Vit!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks all. Your words mean a lot.


----------



## simonbaker

I am so sorry to hear of your loss pac of your beloved dog. He is in pain no longer. May he rest in peace.

I'm just waiting for everyone to get here for.  Christmas eve.


----------



## MrsLMB

So sorry for your loss Pac. 




 
Just this side of heaven is a magical place called Rainbow Bridge. 
When an animal dies, this is where they go.

There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable.

Animals that have been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. 
Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again.

The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; 
they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind.

They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. 

Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster.

You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. 

The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart.

Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.


----------



## pacanis

The rainbow bridge.
I told her I would meet her there.
Thank you.


----------



## vitauta

i love the thoughts expressed in the rainbow bridge piece, mrs.  where does it come from?  i have a long overdue appointment at that bridge myself....


----------



## babetoo

had another fall, nursing a black,black, eye. sprained hand. can barely use it. low blood sugar was the villian. so just sitting here, hurting all over.


----------



## vitauta

oh no, babetoo!  i hope you are being seen by a dr.--how long ago did this happen, and were you unconscious any of the time?  so sorry that you are feeling bad.  it's good that you got in touch with us.  please keep posting with updates, babetoo.


----------



## tinlizzie

Well, darn, Babetoo.  Sorry to hear of this.  Better postpone any dancing in the rain for a bit.  Hope you're feeling much better soon so you can start the New Year fresh.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Babe!  Hope you're OK, please see your doctor!  {{{{hugs Babe}}}}


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> i love the thoughts expressed in the rainbow bridge piece, mrs. where does it come from? i have a long overdue appointment at that bridge myself....


 
I'm not really sure where it comes from.  I've had this for many years .. someone gave it to me when I had my first loss.  I have a whole bunch of friends waiting for me.  Always makes me tear up but feel good at the same time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> had another fall, nursing a black,black, eye. sprained hand. can barely use it. low blood sugar was the villian. so just sitting here, hurting all over.



Oh no!  I'm so sorry, Babe.  Take care of yourself, any wooziness and off to the doctor.


----------



## JoAnn L.

babetoo said:


> had another fall, nursing a black,black, eye. sprained hand. can barely use it. low blood sugar was the villian. so just sitting here, hurting all over.



Babetoo; I am so sorry. I sure hope the hurt goes away in a hurry. Please take care.


----------



## LPBeier

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Babe}}}}}}}}}}}}} Please take care of yourself.  We all care about you so much.  I hope you can have an enjoyable Christmas and not hurt too much.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh Babe!  Hope you're OK, please see your doctor!  {{{{hugs Babe}}}}


+1 and more gentle (((hugs)))


----------



## Addie

Babe, we can't be having any of that foolishness. You have to take better care of yourself. There would be a very big empty spot in DC if you weren't with us. You are such an important part of us. You need to keep sugar at your side at all tiimes. In the meantime here are some xoxoxoxoxoxox and {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}} to go along with every best wishes for a great holiday for you. We all love you and worry about you.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been busy cooking and cleaning, getting ready for TB's parents and brother to come for lunch tomorrow.

Since TB will be vacuuming in the morning, I decided to give the "kids" one of their presents early.  I didn't get a picture of the toys before I handed them over, but they were a cute little stuffed chicken and pig, each with a "donut style body. The pictures show each of them working on the chicken, and Violet flaked out after the "hard work".


----------



## pacanis

Very cute, LP.
And way to take advantage of someone else cleaning up the stuffing, lol.

I am sitting here watching a WWII documentary on Stalingrad, trying to pick out the various military weapons... and enjoying my first cup from my Keurig.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, let me know what you think of your Keurig.  We are considering getting one since our Tassimo was recalled and then never worked with the new part.

As for the dogs, I did pick up most of the large pieces of stuffing, that were in my range (can't go under the table) but the small stuff can be picked up with the vacuum.  The toys they get today have no stuffing.  Just a lot of squeakers which is what Violet wants.  She gets bored with a toy once she has removed it and we take it away.  So her new one has 19!  Joie just loves to suck on the fabric so he has a stuffing free bird with big wings and one squeaker!  I love watching them play like that!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Pac, let me know what you think of your Keurig. We are considering getting one since our Tassimo was recalled and then never worked with the new part...


 
It's nice. That's the first time I've had the smell of fresh brewed coffee in the house for a while. I have no qualms at all about the way it works. I set the machine on 6oz and ran it twice through the same K-cup to fill my mug with a little room left over for milk. And the commercial model isn't supposed to have the water pump problems of their platinum series. If it lasts like it should I'll be a happy camper.
One thing I did not realize is the machine needs turned on to heat the water for the first cup. Not a big deal, but I always assumed it had an instant water heater. I can turn it on as I head out the door in the morning and by the time I come back in and am ready for that first cup it will be more than ready. Just don't walk out to the kitchen first thing thinking you'll be drinking a cup of Joe in 30 seconds if the machine isn't already on. And a small gripe, at least with my model and my kitchen sink, is that it takes a bit of finagling to get the water reservoir to sit just right in my sink so I can turn the water on and leave it while it fills. Minor, but noticeable. Overall I'm happy with it so far. I just need to find the right blend. I already know I don't like the Green Mtn Breakfast blend as much as the Donut Shop blend. I started rating them on a piece of paper so I can keep track


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Leave the reservoir in place and use a pitcher to fill it...


----------



## vitauta

welcome pac, it'sso nice to have a new person to talk 'keurig' with. regarding the water tank, i personally find it much easier to bring the water to the tank, than the other way around.  i just remove the top, and pour bottled or tap water directly into it.  as much coffee as i drink, i'm doing this several times in the course of a day.

i'm glad you mention the donut shop coffee blend.  it is described somewhere as being a fresh, no-nonsense coffee most like you might be served at a diner.  i agree--unpretentious, straight-up good, honest, no-frills coffee--especially good in the donut shop xtra bold.  i'm not surprised at your not being impressed with the breakfast blend.  i bet it's popular with those 'occasional' coffee drinkers though.

i'm not familiar with the keurig model you bought, pac.  what size is its reserve water tank?  i think 60 oz. is the largest tank available.  i use the mug setting on my keurig, 10 oz., i think.  but you will probably get a more intense brew using the 6 oz. setting twice.  all of that, the size and coffee flavors, is just a matter of trial and error.

i hope you continue to find more good and fun things to enjoy about your keurig.  since you will be using your own coffee brand(s) you will be missing out on one of my favorite keurig excersizes--that of trying and selecting different and new coffee blends.   i'll be interested to hear how you like using the 'my' k cups, and how well they work.  have fun with your new toy, pac....


----------



## pacanis

The pitcher is a great idea. I even have one sitting right next to the machine that I use to fill my dogs' water dishes. Doh 
It has a 48oz reservoir. It's this model


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Using the same water you give the dogs, I assume it's filtered, will cut down on the mineral buildup in the Keurig and lengthen the time between vinegar cleaning it needs.


----------



## pacanis

Filtered? I guess it's filtered. I have one of those whole house water filters in the basement. Come to think of it, I should probably go change the filter today...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Filtered? I guess it's filtered. I have one of those whole house water filters in the basement. Come to think of it, I should probably go change the filter today...



You are good then, I have two Brita Filters and use a pitcher to keep them filled.


----------



## vitauta

your keurig  b145 would seem to be essentially the same machine as my b60, except for your superior pump,(smile) and the button configuration at the top of the unit. unwittingly, i gifted my daughter with the b70 before i had read about the cursed pump problem. i think all of your keurig research paid off, in choosing the best possible coffee machine of the keurig line.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone....boxing day here!

We had the most wonderful Christmas Day, loved every minute of it 

We got lots of lovely presents, our roast lunch was delicious, we had lots to drink (hic)  and of course lovely company!

The Wii U is great, we set it up after tea and were playing that for the rest of the night 

Just a relaxing day today!


----------



## Andy M.

The madhouse is over, food's been put away and the dishwasher is running.  I just sat down to download pictures from my camera the the laptop and take a breather.


----------



## Kylie1969

We too put all our lunch dishes yesterday in the dishwasher...far too many to bother washing by hand


----------



## taxlady

I'm chilling at the mummy-in-law's house.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The madhouse is over, food's been put away and the dishwasher is running. I just sat down to download pictures from my camera the the laptop and take a breather.


 
Hey Andy, I just got home from ny son's house with three steamed lobsters that didn't get eaten. I will crack them tonight and place the meat in small amounts in the freezer. Lobster salad on a toasted hot dog bun, lobster salad in a scooped out tomato, and I am sure I will find other uses for it.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Hey Andy, I just got home from ny son's house with three steamed lobsters that didn't get eaten. I will crack them tonight and place the meat in small amounts in the freezer. Lobster salad on a toasted hot dog bun, lobster salad in a scooped out tomato, and I am sure I will find other uses for it.



Sounds good to me Addie.  Enjoy.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from my son's house. I got a lovely soft warm shawl which I just love. It is so warm. There was a second shawl, but it was striped black and brown and not as pretty. So my DIL loved that one and is going to keep it for herself and get me another one in a different color from the one I love. I also received from my son's in-laws a lovely blue (my favorite color) fleece long robe with blue leopard print slippers. And my son and his wife ( whom I adore) gave me a lovely picture of my grandson with Santa. I don't know what he said to Santa, but he has him laughing. The frame is very heavy. 

Come time to sit down to eat, and I got very sick. I was beginning to think I had the flu. It just hit me out of the blue. I was looking forward to the meal. I didn't even get to eat my lobster. So I brought it home along with two others. And a big plate of food. I am feeling much better now, but I sure would like to know what hit me. I am feeling very weak and beat up right now. 

My son married a great girl. I just love her and her parents. I have 17 grand and great grand children. But this youngest one has to be my favorite. Yes, I do have a favorite. I admit it. He is so smart and bright. And well behaved. He is three y.o. and speaks three languages. He speaks English to my son, Italian to his mother and Albanian to his grandparents. My son has him enrolled for piano lessons. He can spell and do math. So learning to read music should come easy to him. 

I had a great day, (except for getting sick.)


----------



## LPBeier

My sister surprised me with a call this morning - she wasn't doing Christmas but wanted to wish me a good one and we talked for half an hour.  She sounded really good and happy.  I haven't talked to her in a couple of months.  I don't want to lose contact with her but also want to give her space as she deals with things in her own way. She was happy to hear about my improved health and told me she was also diagnosed with prediabetes and is cutting back on sweets.  She, and my nephews are my only family.

We had a lovely lunch with TB's parents and then he left for work just after 2.  They stayed another hour and we had a wonderful chat.  I said to them as they left that I was really glad they came because they are my parents. Then his Mom gave me an extra hug and said "and you are our daughter".  I had to get inside quick as the tears flowed down.  They always blamed me for us eloping and it wasn't until a couple of years ago TB finally straightened them out that it was all his idea and I wanted to call them.  Ever since then we have grown much closer and to be called a daughter without the "in-law" was huge!

I am just sitting here now with my puppies relaxing and waiting for TB's call on his lunch break.  I was really worried I would be totally depressed this Christmas, but it has actually been one of the best ever!


----------



## pacanis

Wow, that's huge, Laurie. What a great Christmas. I can't imagine what you felt to finally hear those words.

I'm waiting for my bread to cool. It's nice to fall back on an old friend (my bread machine) since the store was closed today. I haven't used that thing in probably 1-1/2 years. Looks like the yeast still works


----------



## Andy M.

That looks mighty tasty.


----------



## Kylie1969

It looks wonderful Pac


----------



## LPBeier

Looks awesome Pac!


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad the machine and yeast are still in good shape, Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks 
Now where is that thread on how long yeast lasts? 
I'll bet this yeast was at least 2 years old. I had it stored in the freezer in an airtight canister.

I am now drinking a cup of coffee that I made using an Eko-Brew refillable K-cup. It's passable. The cup said to fill it between 2/3 and 3/4 full. 3/4 tastes better. 2/3 was too weak. That first cup found the sink.
Now if I was really feeling ambitious I would see how many cups of coffee I can get out of a 1lb canister compared to buying actual K-cup coffee. That's a pretty big if...


----------



## vitauta

even double-acting yeast wouldn't produce the kind of results you have pictured in your mile- high bread loaf! a beauty, btw.  how does it taste?  it wasn't hollow inside, was it, pac....


----------



## pacanis

I haven't hit a hollow spot yet 
It tastes fine. Like bread.


----------



## chopper

I'm relaxing with a cup of tea this morning.  We were able to celebrate my youngest grandson's fourth birthday with him on the 23rd.  He picked hamburgers as our meal, and of course, ice cream cake!  Christmas was wonderful.  My other grandson had a part in the Christmas program at church on Christmas Eve, so we all sat proudly in church watching him (dressed as a cow in the manger) singing songs. After church we had a wonderful spread of crab dip, smoked salmon, meatballs, crackers, cheese, and all sorts of other goodies.  We listened to Christmas music and read "'T'was the Night Before Christmas."  The kids left out the cookies we had made the day before for Santa, and ran off to bed.  Christmas morning was quiet at first with the monkey bread filling the house with wonderful smells of cinnamon, but after breakfast, the presents called all to the living room, and the quiet went away.  What a wonderful time we had with family!  I couldn't have asked for a nicer time.  We went outside and flew rockets, we played with toys, we read books, we had a beautiful meal staring spiral ham, and the trip home was snowing, but we beat the bad roads.  Now all is quiet and others went back to work this morning.  I am sitting here alone playing with the iPad that I got for Christmas, and drinking tea I got as a gift from my dear DIL.  Life is good, and I have so many things to be thankful for.  I hope all of my DC friends had a peaceful and beautiful Christmas too.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting here enjoying the peace and quiet of a "Boxing Day" morning.  Enjoying the clean house that I was mostly able to do myself except for the vacuuming (a Christmas present of magnum proportions since I haven't been able to do much cleaning for awhile now), reflecting on the "cheats" to my diet that have me feeling a little less than perfect this morning (some blueberries and sparkling apple juice among others - items that contain sugar that my body is rejecting right now).  All the plusses of the season and of family outweigh a little nausea and grumpiness and the world is good!  

Now for some ginger tea and rice cakes with pumpkin butter! YUM


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm listening to the rain and still playing with my new Samsung Galaxy tablet. It came with a version of Photoshop so I'm practicing editing photos.


----------



## vitauta

those galaxies have been enormously popular this season-- have gotten as big as ipads, from what i hear.  you made out really good, gg.  and a bottle of godiva, too!  i hope you are feeling as good as you are sounding in your posts, gg.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> I'm listening to the rain and still playing with my new Samsung Galaxy tablet. It came with a version of Photoshop so I'm practicing editing photos.



How do you like the Galaxy, GG?  I am scoping out tablets for when I can afford one soon.


----------



## taxlady

I'm keeping an eye on the Weathernetwork on TV. There is a storm warning with 15-25 cm (6"-10") of snow expected with winds gusting from 50-70 km/hr (~30-45 mph). Of course, that means blowing snow and lowered visibility, especially on highways through flat stretches. Most of our trip home is on the highway through flat areas.

I am so glad that I have AWD, ABS, and really good winter tires. It doesn't hurt that Volvos are made in a country with winter weather similar to what we get here.


----------



## vitauta

so, on that basis, wouldn't you expect autos made in detroit to be winter-clad and ready for winter driving as well....


----------



## LPBeier

I have been happily crocheting something for ME for a change.  I got this absolutely gorgeous hand dyed wool but was only able to get one skein (it was a limited time offer and orders were so plenty that she had to spread it around).  I knew it wasn't enough to make the slippers I wanted but I found a beautiful pattern for fingerless gloves and went for it.  My hands get cold inside - when I am crocheting, typing, just sitting or even driving until the car warms up.  I don't want to where gloves in the house and regular ones are hard on my arthritic fingers.

I just finished one and am excited to finish the second.  I will post pictures then.  It is so nice to take some time for me!


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching it snow. Rumor has it we've got some kind of winter storm moving into the area. I'd have to agree.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I'm watching it snow. Rumor has it we've got some kind of winter storm moving into the area. I'd have to agree.



well, Pac, you better get another loaf of bread going and make a big pot of soup!  Hope you do't get too snowed under!


----------



## pacanis

Soup sounds nice. I haven't made soup in a while.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone, hope you all had a wonderful Christmas dinner 

Today we are heading out to some shops!

We are looking for some new high back leather computer chairs, a few more Wii U games, we are buying a new vacuum cleaner and have to go to the garden shop for a few things 

Lovely day for it too


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all had a wonderful Christmas dinner
> 
> Today we are heading out to some shops!
> 
> We are looking for some new high back leather computer chairs, a few more Wii U games, we are buying a new vacuum cleaner and *have to go to the garden shop for a few things*
> 
> Lovely day for it too



It is funny to think of someone going to the garden shop the day after Christmas.  Most of ours close Christmas Eve after they have gotten rid of all the Christmas trees and poinsettias!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> so, on that basis, wouldn't you expect autos made in detroit to be winter-clad and ready for winter driving as well....


Well, they make cars for the whole US, not just the bits that get winter and I suspect that it's cheaper to build a car that doesn't have to drive on lots of snow and in really cold weather.

We made it home safe and sound, before the storm started. There was one point where it felt like the car was being pushed by wind. I checked to see if I could see any wind, but the grasses and rushes weren't swaying even a little bit. Then I noticed that it was that weird road surface where they have made ridges in the concrete that are parallel to the lanes. I think it is supposed to be better in the rain, but I hate it. The first time I drove on that kind of surface I thought my alignment was shot.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning everyone, hope you all had a wonderful Christmas dinner
> 
> Today we are heading out to some shops!
> 
> We are looking for some new high back leather computer chairs, a few more Wii U games, we are buying a new vacuum cleaner and have to go to the garden shop for a few things
> 
> Lovely day for it too



I assume it is Thursday for you and not Boxing Day (26 December). I refuse to go shopping on Boxing Day when it's insane & crowded in the stores.



LPBeier said:


> It is funny to think of someone going to the garden shop the day after Christmas.  Most of ours close Christmas Eve after they have gotten rid of all the Christmas trees and poinsettias!


+1


----------



## Kylie1969

Thats right Taxy, it is the 27th here, we dont go out on Boxing Day either to the shops..crazy!

Although it will still be busy out there today, as for the first time they didnt have loads of shops open around our way, they had all shops open in the city and suburbs over the other side of town, but nothing open up our way


----------



## vitauta

finally!  i just now swallowed the last spoonful of a 6 ounce carton of YOGURT, voluntarily, even eagerly, at the end.
the winner, besides me?  CHOBANI.  chobani greek yogurt.  it's creamy, smooth, thick and yummy.  not a big deal?
i've been trying, time and again, all my life, to like yogurt.  just couldn't pull it off.  no matter how much fruit or blueberries i'd mix in there, that sourish-bitter yogurt taste would come crashing through,  defeating my every masking attempt.
i feel finally liberated and...Happy.  this first, virgin cup of chobahi's yogurt was layered at the bottom with passion fruit, but i can see there will be many, many yogurt cups ahead for me, with all kinds of fruits and berries, or with none at all.  
i think i'm in love with the peculiar little man who followed his dream with a shut-down factory in upstate new york, and, in a few short years, built a giant yogurt empire, internationally known today.
he has succeeded in winning over yogurt-averse people, like me, and turning them into true believers and faithful customers.  

so, here i am again, late to the game.  but at least i do, in most instances, eventually, make it there....   .


----------



## chopper

I had to go out and about today because I needed dog food.  It wasn't too crazy out there, and I did pick up some wrapping paper for next year.  I refuse to pay the before Christmas prices for wrapping paper.  I also got a Christmas toy for half price that I can take to a Christmas party this Saturday night as a white elephant gift.  Now I am relaxing a bit before I will be fixing dinner. I'm just playing with my new iPad, and having fun with it.


----------



## pacanis

I just glanced off the end of my porch as I was putting the chicken on the Grill. It looks like we are getting closer to the 8" than the 4", so I know what I'll be doing tomorrow morning...


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just glanced off the end of my porch as I was putting the chicken on the Grill. It looks like we are getting closer to the 8" than the 4", so I know what I'll be doing tomorrow morning...


I think that's the snow storm headed my way.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I think that's the snow storm headed my way.


 
I thought this was the storm from the west, but the winds are coming straight out of the east. It makes for some strange drifting, not to mention blows right into my side porch  My tootsies are cold from standing in the snow


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I thought this was the storm from the west, but the winds are coming straight out of the east. It makes for some strange drifting, not to mention blows right into my side porch  My tootsies are cold from standing in the snow


They say our storm is coming from Tennessee, then across the Great Lakes and from Toronto-ish going east.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> They say our storm is coming from Tennessee, then across the Great Lakes and from Toronto-ish going east.


 
It's starting to sound like the perfect storm 
Must be a convergence. No wonder the wind is blowing the wrong way.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Well, they make cars for the whole US, not just the bits that get winter and I suspect that it's cheaper to build a car that doesn't have to drive on lots of snow and in really cold weather.



Volvos are sold all around the country, too.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Volvos are sold all around the country, too.


But, they have to suit the Scandinavian market.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sending Anniversary cards to my parents and to Shrek.  Tomorrow will be 53 years for the 'rents and 28 years for us.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sending Anniversary cards to my parents and to Shrek.  Tomorrow will be 53 years for the 'rents and 28 years for us.



Sweet!  Happy Anniversary, PF and Shrek, and 'rents of PF and Shrek!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Sweet!  Happy Anniversary, PF and Shrek, and 'rents of PF and Shrek!!!


+1  That would be the King and Queen then?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> +1  That would be the King and Queen then?



Yes, the King and Queen of Far, Far Away!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Sweet!  Happy Anniversary, PF and Shrek, and 'rents of PF and Shrek!!!


+1

Have a great anniversary PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, we always do!

Nothing like two ogres out on the town.


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Anniversary Fi


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we hit the shops 

We have bought a new mattress 

It is a Sealy, we just bought the mattress as we have a slat bed. It was $2199 on special for $1200 

We also bought a Miele Vacuum cleaner, tried it already, works a treat...did a lot of research and they say this is better than some Dysons, so that is good and a fraction cheaper too!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the King and Queen of Far, Far Away!



What's it like having John Cleese and Julie Andrews for parents?


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> What's it like having John Cleese and Julie Andrews for parents?


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here crossing another K-cup off my list. Tulley's French roast. If there was ever a cup of coffee that would make me start using sugar, this is it. The first sip made me think of the bean that spends part of its time inside of monkeys...
And shortly I will be going back outside to look for my driveway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> What's it like having John Cleese and Julie Andrews for parents?



Julie is not too bad, keeping up with Cleese is hard work...have to think fast around him, he keeps trying to give me a dead parrot.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> finally!  i just now swallowed the last spoonful of a 6 ounce carton of YOGURT, voluntarily, even eagerly, at the end.
> the winner, besides me?  CHOBANI.  chobani greek yogurt.  it's creamy, smooth, thick and yummy.  not a big deal?
> i've been trying, time and again, all my life, to like yogurt.  just couldn't pull it off.  no matter how much fruit or blueberries i'd mix in there, that sourish-bitter yogurt taste would come crashing through,  defeating my every masking attempt.
> i feel finally liberated and...Happy.  this first, virgin cup of chobahi's yogurt was layered at the bottom with passion fruit, but i can see there will be many, many yogurt cups ahead for me, with all kinds of fruits and berries, or with none at all.
> i think i'm in love with the peculiar little man who followed his dream with a shut-down factory in upstate new york, and, in a few short years, built a giant yogurt empire, internationally known today.
> he has succeeded in winning over yogurt-averse people, like me, and turning them into true believers and faithful customers.
> 
> so, here i am again, late to the game.  but at least i do, in most instances, eventually, make it there....   .



Sitting in my fridge right now are two cups of greek yogurt from a new-to-me maker -- the brand is Liberte' -- and it's so good that it comes complete with guilt feelings.  It can't be good for me, it tastes too good - like a dessert on its own.  Shall I have the coconut or lemon next??


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Julie is not too bad, keeping up with Cleese is hard work...have to think fast around him, he keeps trying to give me a dead parrot.


 
He's just sleeping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> He's just sleeping.



It is a Late parrot!  He is no more...


----------



## vitauta

to tin-- whichever one your yogurt spoon chooses to go first.  but, more importantly, you need to make a list of all the liberte brand yogurt flavors carried by your store, and buy one of each that doesn't cause your nose to wrinkle.  
then, eat your way through the entire line of creamy, luscious cartons of this greek goddess un-guilty pleasure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am very partial to the _Greek Gods_ brand of yogurt.  Just discovered it a couple weeks ago, haven't missed a day.


----------



## pacanis

Phase-2 of snow clearing is complete. It took a while to get my gas walk behind snowblower going, but she came through for me.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Phase-2 of snow clearing is complete. It took a while to get my gas walk behind snowblower going, but she came through for me.


 
Today I am doing a Happy Dance! Starting with Christmas Dinner and all through yesterday, I had a stomach upset that kept me curled up in a fetal position. Then last night around ten it all came to an end. All it was, was a massive gas bubble that got stuck in my intestines. I was in so much pain I couldn't believe it. Getting old is really hard work. 

The Pirate called me today to remind me that I no longer have any children under 40 y.o. All my kids are in or approaching middle age real fast. He also infomred that he refuses to be 50. If Brooke Sheilds can be 5'12",  then he can be 4010. Next year he will be 4011.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Phase-2 of snow clearing is complete. It took a while to get my gas walk behind snowblower going, but she came through for me.



Pac, I don't envy you.  Heavy snow is hard on you.  Glad you have a blower to help.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Pac, I don't envy you. Heavy snow is hard on you. Glad you have a blower to help.


 
I try to look at it as a form of winter exercise.
Standing there shaking my fist at the snow while swearing loudly really gets your heart rate up there


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> But, they have to suit the Scandinavian market.



Seems to me that if they're built to be sold in the U.S., they'd have to suit the U.S. market  Handling ethanol, for instance.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Today I am doing a Happy Dance! Starting with Christmas Dinner and all through yesterday, I had a stomach upset that kept me curled up in a fetal position. Then last night around ten it all came to an end. All it was, was a massive gas bubble that got stuck in my intestines. I was in so much pain I couldn't believe it. Getting old is really hard work.
> 
> The Pirate called me today to remind me that I no longer have any children under 40 y.o. All my kids are in or approaching middle age real fast. He also infomred that he refuses to be 50. If Brooke Sheilds can be 5'12",  then he can be 4010. Next year he will be 4011.



I'm the youngest child in my family, and when I hit 50 my mom teased me about it. That was right after she turned 80. Guess who had the last word?  Lol. she was so happy to have lived to see all of her children turn 50!  Sadly, she passed away later that year, but what fun memories I have of getting teased by her and teasing her about turning 80 and having no children under 50.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're driving up to visit my stepfather. My mom is off spending the holidays with my brother and sister but he hurt his back and couldn't go. I'm bringing a pan of ham and potatoes au gratin and a batch of yeast rolls for lunch.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready to go with TB to the hospital to get all of his test results from his bout a couple of weeks ago with the shakes.  We are pretty sure it is going to come down to his thyroid, or blood sugar, but they did heart and stroke tests as well.

On the yogurt front, I need it for my candida but can't have it for my dairy allergy - so, I have come to love plain goat yogurt which I eat plain or turn into tzatziki.  What I don't like is the price!  $7.00 for a 500 ml (2 cup) tub and I have to have it twice a day!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I'm getting ready to go with TB to the hospital to get all of his test results from his bout a couple of weeks ago with the shakes. We are pretty sure it is going to come down to his thyroid, or blood sugar, but they did heart and stroke tests as well.
> 
> On the yogurt front, I need it for my candida but can't have it for my dairy allergy - so, I have come to love plain goat yogurt which I eat plain or turn into tzatziki. What I don't like is the price! $7.00 for a 500 ml (2 cup) tub and I have to have it twice a day!


 Hey there Laurie, hope your Christmas with that dear TB was the best. Mine was awesome. Just checking in and saw that you were here. Take care feel grand and have a happy new year.
Hugs
ma


----------



## Addie

I am sorry, but I can't get past sour. It is the one taste sense that sends me off to rinse my mouth out as fast as I can. Not even the Greek yogurt. My DIL comes from Albania and grew up on Greek yogurt. I keep hearing how so much different it is from other yogurt. So When he opened a small cup for my grandson, I asked her for just a small taste on the tip of the spoon. Nope. I worked it back to my taste buds and couldn't get to the faucet fast enough. 

There are only two foods that I am willing to eat a little of. A cucumber, dill and onion dip with sour cream and an onion dip with sour cream. After just a couple of dips, I prefer to eat just the chips. I do not like sour cream on my baked potato. 

I wish I could eat yogurt. It would have been the best thing for my stomach upset yesterday. And many other times. All my kids love it. Most mothers usually don't cook or offer foods to their kids that they don't like. But yogurt was always on my grocery list for a snack for the kids.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Seems to me that if they're built to be sold in the U.S., they'd have to suit the U.S. market  Handling ethanol, for instance.


The US market is only about 14% of Volvo sales.

Whatever.

Volvos are great in winter snow.


----------



## taxlady

I just got home from walking to the dep (convenience store). It's only a block away. I'm glad I tucked my pants into my boots. The snow was almost up to my knees. It was very heavy walking, just getting to the street. It's the kind of weather when Canadians walk in the street, 'cause you can't find the sidewalk. I am pooped.

I am glad I didn't take the car. There were cars getting stuck all over the place. The parking lot of the dep hadn't been plowed yet. I saw the snow plow doing my street on the way home.

Yesterday they predicted 15-25 cm (6"-10"). There was already more than that when I woke up. Now they are predicting 25-50 cm. It's still coming down. I am not going back out in that unless there is an emergency.


----------



## pacanis

I thought Canadians walked in the street so they could play hockey with a clod of ice, using the curbs as goals?


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I thought Canadians walked in the street so they could play hockey with a clod of ice, using the curbs as goals?



I saw a commercial yesterday (Canadian) on the World Junior Hockey Championships with a young guy in a Canadian hockey jersey, stick and hockey bag and all he said was "You take away hockey you might as well just shut Canada down for the winter".

Hey, why doesn't anyone remember that Lacrosse is our official national sport and Basketball was invented by a Canadian?


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I saw a commercial yesterday (Canadian) on the World Junior Hockey Championships with a young guy in a Canadian hockey jersey, stick and hockey bag and all he said was "You take away hockey you might as well just shut Canada down for the winter".
> 
> Hey, why doesn't anyone remember that Lacrosse is our official national sport and Basketball was invented by a Canadian?


 
I have always thought of hockey as Canadian. When the Bruins play any team from Canada, we know that our team has to play a lot harder than when they are playing an American team. Canadians have been playing hockey since childhood. Like four years and up. Our kids don't get a real start until they are in high school.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I have always thought of hockey as Canadian. When the Bruins play any team from Canada, we know that our team has to play a lot harder than when they are playing an American team. Canadians have been playing hockey since childhood. Like four years and up. Our kids don't get a real start until they are in high school.


Hockey IS Canada for sure....but I don't think it is enough to shut down the Country


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I thought Canadians walked in the street so they could play hockey with a clod of ice, using the curbs as goals?


Yeah, I guess Canadians do that too, but today you can't find the curb.


----------



## babetoo

not doing much. had another bad fall. black eye, sprained wrist. sore every where. low blood sugar was the cause. my son took good care of me. i am better today. been bout three days. wish i would stop falling. good thing i have strong bones.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hi Guys 

Today we are heading out to do the grocery shopping, then for a drive out to a store that sells office furniture as we are on the search for some new computer chairs


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> not doing much. had another bad fall. black eye, sprained wrist. sore every where. low blood sugar was the cause. my son took good care of me. i am better today. been bout three days. wish i would stop falling. good thing i have strong bones.


Oh no! (((hugs)))

Please take care of yourself. No fooling around with that blood sugar.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I guess Canadians do that too, but today you can't find the curb.



On this coast you can see the curbs....but you don't dare step over them due to all the pools of water on the other side!


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> not doing much. had another bad fall. black eye, sprained wrist. sore every where. low blood sugar was the cause. my son took good care of me. i am better today. been bout three days. wish i would stop falling. good thing i have strong bones.


 
Babe you have to eat to keep your sugar up. Even if it is just little snacks throughout the day. Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Addie

Normally I do not do heavy housework. I ask Spike to do it for me. Everytime I get in the mood and start a project, I start to get chest pains. But today, I have:

Scrubbed down the bathroom tile
Scrubbed the bathroom floor and really scrubbed around the toilet
Scrubbed the toilet bowl
Scrubbed down two walls in the kitchen
Scrubbed all the cabinet doors and counter tops
Cleaned the kitchen floor
And other stuff.

No chest pains. It must have been all that delicious lobster salad that got me in the mood and gave me the strength to do all this work. The only thing left to do is the vacuuming. A chore I hate. But it has to be done. So off I go to do it.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +1
> 
> Have a great anniversary PF.


+2
Happy Anniversary PF & Shrek!! 

Was it a snowey day on your wedding day?


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Normally I do not do heavy housework. I ask Spike to do it for me. Everytime I get in the mood and start a project, I start to get chest pains. But today, I have:
> 
> Scrubbed down the bathroom tile
> Scrubbed the bathroom floor and really scrubbed around the toilet
> Scrubbed the toilet bowl
> Scrubbed down two walls in the kitchen
> Scrubbed all the cabinet doors and counter tops
> Cleaned the kitchen floor
> And other stuff.
> 
> No chest pains. It must have been all that delicious lobster salad that got me in the mood and gave me the strength to do all this work. The only thing left to do is the vacuuming. A chore I hate. But it has to be done. So off I go to do it.


Take it easy Addie!  Don't overdue. It's not worth getting chest pains over!


----------



## simonbaker

babetoo said:


> not doing much. had another bad fall. black eye, sprained wrist. sore every where. low blood sugar was the cause. my son took good care of me. i am better today. been bout three days. wish i would stop falling. good thing i have strong bones.


 Take care babe!  I know how easy it can be to not take the time to eat throughout the day, but it has to be a priority when your blood sugar dips so low that you keep falling. It's just not worth hurting yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Take care babe!  I know how easy it can be to not take the time to eat throughout the day, but it has to be a priority when your blood sugar dips so low that you keep falling. It's just not worth hurting yourself.



+1

Take care, Babe!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Take it easy Addie! Don't overdue. It's not worth getting chest pains over!


 
Too late. I had to take a it of the nitro. The sternum bone never heals when you have heart surgery. And that is my problem. Every time I vacuum, it makes the sternum bone really hurt, then the heart pains start. Vacuuming is the one chore I have a lot of  problems with. That and sweeping. I have 3/4 of the vacuuming done. I will have to have Spike finish it for me. I am done for the day.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Too late. I had to take a it of the nitro. The sternum bone never heals when you have heart surgery. And that is my problem. Every time I vacuum, it makes the sternum bone really hurt, then the heart pains start. Vacuuming is the one chore I have a lot of  problems with. That and sweeping. I have 3/4 of the vacuuming done. I will have to have Spike finish it for me. I am done for the day.


Is your apartment arranged in such a way that a Roomba would work for you?


----------



## taxlady

We had Margaritas before supper and now we are having Margaritas for dessert.  No, there won't be more Margaritas. They are self limiting. I don't think I could make up another batch.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Is your apartment arranged in such a way that a Roomba would work for you?


 
No. It is a studio. My living room and my sleeping are in the same room. In January they are going to be doing my apartment over. Painting and repairing. I am going to ask my doctor to recommend that they install a wood floor. A dust mop would be a lot easier to keep clean.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> We had Margaritas before supper and now we are having Margaritas for dessert.  No, there won't be more Margaritas. They are self limiting. I don't think I could make up another batch.


 
We need a thumb's up smiley


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> We had Margaritas before supper and now we are having Margaritas for dessert.  No, there won't be more Margaritas. They are self limiting. I don't think I could make up another batch.


 Sounds wonderful! I Have heard that tequilla helps cleanse you from the inside out


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> +2
> Happy Anniversary PF & Shrek!!
> 
> Was it a snowey day on your wedding day?



Thanks!

Yes, lots of snow then...not any today.  We have decided to go out to eat on Saturday night, so I can relax and not have to worry about getting to work the next day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Where are you heading out to eat Fi?


----------



## Kylie1969

Well, we have been out grocery shopping this morning!

We then went out and bought a computer chair each...they were $375.00 each, they are a mesh back style and more ergonomic...this is the type we bought

Buro Metro Chair

We then walked all around the shops and then had lunch at Fasta Pasta


----------



## Addie

I was really tired. In fact overtired. I quit working on cleaning and went to bed. Closed my eyes, but my brain kept thinking of all the things I didn't get done. So no sleep. I was sleepy. But my brain wouldn't shut down. I will crash about nine. I did get a couple of other chores done though. I cleaned the microwave, and the back tile over the stove. I still have the fridge to clean. Oh joy! Do I know how to have fun?


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> I was really tired. In fact overtired. I quit working on cleaning and went to bed. Closed my eyes, but my brain kept thinking of all the things I didn't get done. So no sleep. I was sleepy. But my brain wouldn't shut down. I will crash about nine. I did get a couple of other chores done though. I cleaned the microwave, and the back tile over the stove. I still have the fridge to clean. Oh joy! Do I know how to have fun?


Sometimes it helps to write down a to do list for the next morning. Something about writing it down helps let your brain to stop racing.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Sometimes it helps to write down a to do list for the next morning. Something about writing it down helps let your brain to stop racing.


 
I wish sometimes I could just unplug my brain.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I had a great sleep, it is a lovely sunny day and all is good 

We are having a relaxing one in today as we have been out shopping the last 2 days, time for some relaxation today!


----------



## pacanis

I need a great sleep. I keep waking up at 2 in the morning lately.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pac, that is so annoying when that happens!

At one point a few weeks back, I was waking at 4.30am every morning, it was driving me mad, as I find it hard to fall back asleep around that time in the morning as I normally get up at 5.30am everyday

What time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I need a great sleep. I keep waking up at 2 in the morning lately.


 
I make lettuce tea when I can't sleep. Works like a charm!

Just add 2 large romaine lettuce leaves to half a pint of water and simmer for 10 mins. I add some lemon for taste. Sip a cup before bedtime.
It actually tastes pretty darn good too!


----------



## Addie

I just woke up from a half hour nap. That is going to screw up my night time for sleeping. I did get the fridge clean this morning. It wasn't as bad as I thought it was going to be. I didn't take out all the shelves. I just moved stuff around and cleaned each shelf in its place. The bottom shelf on the door always gets the worst of it. It is where I keep the condiments. 

I don't seem to have all the energy I had yesterday. I really surprised myself with all I accomplished. I actually worked the whole day without taking a nap. 

I am having a real hard time adjusting to my eye surgery. I miss my glasses. I know I should be grateful and I am. But no one told me about having black and blue around my eyes. No one told me that my eyeballs themselves would be very sore. This is my day to feel sorry for myself. Something I do very seldom.


----------



## pacanis

I'm usually asleep by 10:00, Kylie, maybe 11:00 if something on TV catches my eye. And since I get up at 5:00 that 2:00 wake up is killing me. Last night (this early morning) I did catch a great series of shows called Buying Alaska though... 
I need to go make up my bed again. I've been sleeping on the couch for about a year, since my oldest dog could no longer be helped up the stairs to the bedroom anymore. I'm sure sleeping in a bed will help, but I wasn't waking up at 2:00 a few weeks ago, so who knows.

Thanks for the tea recipe, Snips. I just happen to have a romaine heart in the fridge, too. Maybe I'll drop the leaves in the food processor and mince them up so I can squeeze them into a refillable K-cup


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm usually asleep by 10:00, Kylie, maybe 11:00 if something on TV catches my eye. And since I get up at 5:00 that 2:00 wake up is killing me. Last night (this early morning) I did catch a great series of shows called Buying Alaska though...
> I need to go make up my bed again. I've been sleeping on the couch for about a year, since my oldest dog could no longer be helped up the stairs to the bedroom anymore. I'm sure sleeping in a bed will help, but I wasn't waking up at 2:00 a few weeks ago, so who knows.
> 
> Thanks for the tea recipe, Snips. I just happen to have a romaine heart in the fridge, too. Maybe I'll drop the leaves in the food processor and mince them up so I can squeeze them into a refillable K-cup


 
For some folks, the change in the clocks and seasons have a delayed effect on thier sleeping habits.


----------



## taxlady

I'm defrosting some meat that my danged refrigerator froze. grumble grumble. I really have to get a new fridge.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I'm usually asleep by 10:00, Kylie, maybe 11:00 if something on TV catches my eye. And since I get up at 5:00 that 2:00 wake up is killing me. Last night (this early morning) I did catch a great series of shows called Buying Alaska though...
> I need to go make up my bed again. I've been sleeping on the couch for about a year, since my oldest dog could no longer be helped up the stairs to the bedroom anymore. I'm sure sleeping in a bed will help, but I wasn't waking up at 2:00 a few weeks ago, so who knows.
> 
> Thanks for the tea recipe, Snips. I just happen to have a romaine heart in the fridge, too. Maybe I'll drop the leaves in the food processor and mince them up so I can squeeze them into a refillable K-cup



you are missing tursa, is what that is, pac.  you are mourning the loss of your beautiful dog, your faithful longtime friend and companion.  try the teas and things, in any event....  valerian, is effective as a natural sedative.  you might find it wherever vitamins and supplements are sold,  melatonin is also good for sleeplessness in some cases. rest easy, pac....


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm defrosting some meat that my danged refrigerator froze. grumble grumble. I really have to get a new fridge.


 
When you get your new one, keep that one for a second freezer. It seems to be doing the job.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> you are missing tursa, is what that is, pac.  you are mourning the loss of your beautiful dog, your faithful longtime friend and companion.  try the teas and things, in any event....  valerian, is effective as a natural sedative.  you might find it wherever vitamins and supplements are sold,  melatonin is also good for sleeplessness in some cases. rest easy, pac....



+1

I totally get the 2 am stress stuff....


----------



## pacanis

Stress? That's a possibility.
The thought of knowing what was coming and being close now to what has transpired is a possibility.
Thanks, Vit, Dawg. You guys know everything


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> When you get your new one, keep that one for a second freezer. It seems to be doing the job.


 It sure does. 

I need that sucker out of my kitchen. I have a chest freezer in the basement. I also have a second fridge in the kitchen that also has to go. If I do it soon enough, Hydro Quebec will give me $30 each to take them away.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy friday to all!  I am so happy that this was a short week at work. Ordered a delivered pizza for supper, not so good. It was easy to stop at 1 slice. Relaxing awhile before bedtime.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> It sure does.
> 
> I need that sucker out of my kitchen. I have a chest freezer in the basement. I also have a second fridge in the kitchen that also has to go. If I do it soon enough, Hydro Quebec will give me $30 each to take them away.


 
Treat yourself to a lunch date with a friend with your bounty.


----------



## love2"Q"

Looking through all the humane sociteies in my area trying to find my mom a decent big dog.. she has been trying to replace her lab of 14 years for about 5 years now... Thinks she wants a boxer... But thats kust to much dog for her..


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I'm usually asleep by 10:00, Kylie, maybe 11:00 if something on TV catches my eye. And since I get up at 5:00 that 2:00 wake up is killing me. Last night (this early morning) I did catch a great series of shows called Buying Alaska though...
> I need to go make up my bed again. I've been sleeping on the couch for about a year, since my oldest dog could no longer be helped up the stairs to the bedroom anymore. I'm sure sleeping in a bed will help, but I wasn't waking up at 2:00 a few weeks ago, so who knows.



Yes, I would certainly try sleeping in your bed again Pac, although that still doesnt explain waking at the same time every night lately!

Could it maybe be that you are missing Tursa, I dont know about the certain time, but it could well be on your mind

I do hope you are doing OK xx


----------



## pacanis

I made it to 4:00 this morning! Yay! lol

A noble endeavor, Q. I hope you run into a big 'ol sweetheart.


----------



## love2"Q"

pacanis said:


> I made it to 4:00 this morning! Yay! lol
> 
> A noble endeavor, Q. I hope you run into a big 'ol sweetheart.



Thanks pac... I really want to get one from the no kill shelter by my house.. problem is finding one thats good with kids and good with another small dog.. and i am trying to steer away from the pit bull mixes..


----------



## pacanis

Q, if you have something specific in mind there are breed rescue organizations, but adopting from them can sometimes be difficult.


----------



## love2"Q"

We tried that... It was not a pleasant experience.. i have some friends who run a rescue.. they are keeping an eye out for something for me.. we are in no hurry though...


----------



## taxlady

I was going to do some grocery shopping. But, I either did something to the thumb on my right hand or I've started experiencing arthritis. I can't remember doing anything to that thumb. It started hurting when I was spelunking in the chest freezer.

Wow that hurts. If this is what arthritis feels like, then my sympathy for people who have arthritis has just made a mega jump.


----------



## GotGarlic

love2"Q" said:


> We tried that... It was not a pleasant experience.. i have some friends who run a rescue.. they are keeping an eye out for something for me.. we are in no hurry though...



We adopted a very sweet kitty from an adoption event at Petco a couple of years ago. That may be a possibility.


----------



## simonbaker

My sister is down for a visit. We are putting together healthy options with the nutritional facts for breakfast & lunch, limited time, for our cafe, on the computor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have two more days of no diet...still working on my meal plans for the near future.  AAAAUUUUUUGHHHHH!


----------



## vitauta

what sort of diet have you been working on for next year, pf?


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I was going to do some grocery shopping. But, I either did something to the thumb on my right hand or I've started experiencing arthritis. I can't remember doing anything to that thumb. It started hurting when I was spelunking in the chest freezer.
> 
> Wow that hurts. If this is what arthritis feels like, then my sympathy for people who have arthritis has just made a mega jump.



It could very well be arthritis if you were in the freezer.  My pinky fingers are usually the first to start hurting when I am going through the freezer, but all of the other joints are quick to follow suit.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve and I did some gardening, then this afternoon we have been watching The Walking Dead and Masterchef, then we decided to play Sonic Allstar Racing Transformed on the Wii U, it is such a cool game, we were playing for a good couple of hours 

Now getting dinner organized


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> what sort of diet have you been working on for next year, pf?



One that encompasses both heart and diabetic guidelines with weight-loss and taste, something I can and will stick to.  I weigh in on the 1st, the first three months of the year will be the Biggest Loser contest at work.  February and March are our Polar Bear Club months where we count the distances we walk, run, jog and whoever has the highest mileage wins.  Then we start into walking season, I have several events I plan on being in.  I have been cleared by my cardiologist to start running this year if I wish.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dinner was lovely, now enjoying some brandy custard


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I was going to do some grocery shopping. But, I either did something to the thumb on my right hand or I've started experiencing arthritis. I can't remember doing anything to that thumb. It started hurting when I was spelunking in the chest freezer.
> 
> Wow that hurts. If this is what arthritis feels like, then my sympathy for people who have arthritis has just made a mega jump.


 
Cold is the enemy of arthritis. The cold from the freezer diving, a cold wind blowing across your hand. rinsing a glass off in cold water, anything can set off arthritis. The do have medication for the pain and development of arthritis, but do your research before you agree to take any of it. Some of them have nasty side effects. My sister had rheumatoid arthritis. That is the kind that twists your fingers in some crazy and weird shapes. Very painful. The doctors had her going through some of the meds. Some she stopped after one day. Some worked for a while. 

My index fingers on both hands are twice the size they are supposed to be and twisted. I also have arthritis in my hip and spine. That is the one that gives me the most trouble and pain. 

It doesn't take much to set off the pain of arthritis. Good luck.


----------



## pacanis

Going out to snowblow soon.


----------



## Andy M.

My neighbors on both sides are off on vacation, one to India and the other to Washington DC.  Both entrusted me with their car keys so I could move their cars if necessary to facilitate plowing. 

We have 8" of snow and now I have to clear off and move three cars.  Damn!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> My neighbors on both sides are off on vacation, one to India and the other to Washington DC. Both entrusted me with their car keys so I could move their cars if necessary to facilitate plowing.
> 
> We have 8" of snow and now I have to clear off and move three cars. Damn!


 
Bummer. No remote start?
That's a big responsibility.


----------



## Andy M.

I have remote start in my car.  I think I'll go out and start all three cars so they can melt off then start with mine first.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have two more days of no diet...still working on my meal plans for the near future. AAAAUUUUUUGHHHHH!


 if you're interested I will send the January breakfast & lunch specials for january.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> I have remote start in my car.  I think I'll go out and start all three cars so they can melt off then start with mine first.



All done!  The snow was light and easy to move.  Got three cars cleared off and moved.  The bobcat guy came and cleaned out all our parking spaces.  

Then SO and I went to help out some of the really old folks clean off their cars and move them.  

Time for coffee.


----------



## msmofet

Hub and girls want to go out for lunch to Outback. Outback isn't my favorite place but oh well.


----------



## pacanis

I'm living life in the fast lane, waiting for my pork loin to set up in the freezer so I can slice it up


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> All done!  The snow was light and easy to move.  Got three cars cleared off and moved.  The bobcat guy came and cleaned out all our parking spaces.
> 
> Then SO and I went to help out some of the really old folks clean off their cars and move them.
> 
> Time for coffee.


Kudos to you and your SO. You deserve that coffee.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm living life in the fast lane, waiting for my pork loin to set up in the freezer so I can slice it up


 Fast lane, huh? My current excitement is watching the guy with the snow blower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> if you're interested I will send the January breakfast & lunch specials for january.



Sounds good...I can use help with it!


----------



## LPBeier

We have no snow here - not even a drop of rain.  The sun is shining but it is cold.  I ventured out a couple of hours ago and found that my windows were frosted over with ice.  I turned on the car, the back window defogger and tried to clean the windshield.  There was no windshield washer fluid and my wiper blade snapped.  I can't find either of my two scrapers and I now have a huge scratch in my windshield from the wiper.  I sat and cried for a few minutes because I was looking forward to finally getting to church and it was too late to get a ride.

So I came in and got warm by sitting on the floor (something I haven't been able to do in years, AND I get up myself too!) cuddling with my puppies watching Shawshank Redemption. I have never seen it and it is awesome.   Violet was "playing dead" beside me so I would rub her belly and Joie had one of his unstuffed stuffies which he was contentedly sucking while it rested on my leg. 

Sometimes these moments are better than the ones we plan!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds good...I can use help with it!



I can send you some of my meal plans from the Naturopath too.  You don't have to go as strict as me but they are really helpful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> All done!  The snow was light and easy to move.  Got three cars cleared off and moved.  The bobcat guy came and cleaned out all our parking spaces.
> 
> Then SO and I went to help out some of the really old folks clean off their cars and move them.
> 
> Time for coffee.



Okay, I'm not laughing anymore over the three cars to clean off.  Good for you and SO!

Heh in our apartment building, Shrek and I are the old folks...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I can send you some of my meal plans from the Naturopath too.  You don't have to go as strict as me but they are really helpful!



Sure, LP.  I won't go as far as goat dairy products.  But anything to switch up my breakfasts and lunches is going to be good.  I will get tired of oatmeal really fast.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sure, LP.  I won't go as far as goat dairy products.  But anything to switch up my breakfasts and lunches is going to be good.  I will get tired of oatmeal really fast.



I promise no goat products .  I actually substitute that in for me as I can't have cow dairy.


----------



## taxlady

Goat yogourt isn't very goat-y.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Goat yogourt isn't very goat-y.



Basically, anytime someone says that about something, me being gullible, spend the money to try it.  I'm not wasting anymore money on Goat anything.  I do not like it and I'm not likely to change that opinion.

I am able to digest cow dairy and am happy with it.  Thanks, anyway.


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> ...cuddling with my puppies watching Shawshank Redemption. I have never seen it and it is awesome...


 
Excellent movie. I just watched it again yesterday. 
If you didn't know, it's based on a Stephen King story 

The pork loin is cut, wrapped and sitting on a half sheet in the freezer!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Basically, anytime someone says that about something, me being gullible, spend the money to try it.  I'm not wasting anymore money on Goat anything.  I do not like it and I'm not likely to change that opinion.
> 
> I am able to digest cow dairy and am happy with it.  Thanks, anyway.



I am not pushing goat on anyone.  I never even brought it up.  My diet plan is a basic one which includes dairy - I just substitute what I can.  Sorry I started this, or did I?

I don't mind goat yogurt, but it is atrociously expensive.  I only use goat milk in things as I don't like it straight.  I love goat cheese.  But I will be glad when I can have cow products again in a year (hopefully).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am not pushing goat on anyone.  I never even brought it up.  My diet plan is a basic one which includes dairy - I just substitute what I can.  Sorry I started this, or did I?
> 
> I don't mind goat yogurt, but it is atrociously expensive.  I only use goat milk in things as I don't like it straight.  I love goat cheese.  But I will be glad when I can have cow products again in a year (hopefully).



It wasn't you.  Taxlady said that goat yogurt wasn't goaty and that was my response.  I'm just fine with my normal dairy, same with my sugar intake, etc.
Changing up my food choices is what I need...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It wasn't you.  Taxlady said that goat yogurt wasn't goaty and that was my response.  I'm just fine with my normal dairy, same with my sugar intake, etc.
> Changing up my food choices is what I need...



Sorry, a little sensitive today.  Another thread has me slightly rattled at the moment and I need to get some food in me before I go raid the grocery store of all it's marked down Christmas chocolates and candy!

I will send you some of my menu sheets - they give you the basics and you can adapt as you need, but it is really healthy and a great help to get you started.


----------



## Charlotte-Ca

So glad I made some turkey noodle soup from the bones at Thanksgiving.  Will be a good dinner tonight as I try to get over my cold that came on ...yes, you guessed it, Christmas Day.  What a gift!


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> Hub and girls want to go out for lunch to Outback. Outback isn't my favorite place but oh well.


 No Outback for a *LONG* time!! I had onion soup, salad and 1/2 French dip and have been paying for it since! Stomach pains and potty trips.


----------



## Dawgluver

msmofet said:


> No Outback for a LONG time!! I had onion soup, salad and 1/2 French dip and have been paying for it since! Stomach pains and potty trips.



Ack!  MsM, Outback should probably know about this.


----------



## Andy M.

We swore off Outback some years ago after an issue with grilled swordfish.


----------



## Addie

I am not a fan of Outback either. 

I am sitting here watching the last episode of Downton Abby. Next Sunday starts the new season. Spike just left. I offered to sing some of the songs from Les Miserables, but he turned me down. threatened to turn Teddy on me. Then I remeinded him that all Teddy can do is lick you to death. So then he reminded me that he has my medical proxy giving him permission to pull the plug. For some reason I can never win with him. He also likes to put things on the high shelves so I can't reach them. then he stands back and laughs at me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am not a fan of Outback either.
> 
> I am sitting here watching the last episode of Downton Abby. Next Sunday starts the new season. Spike just left. I offered to sing some of the songs from Les Miserables, but he turned me down. threatened to turn Teddy on me. Then I remeinded him that all Teddy can do is lick you to death. So then he reminded me that he has my medical proxy giving him permission to pull the plug. For some reason I can never win with him. He also likes to put things on the high shelves so I can't reach them. then he stands back and laughs at me.



You just didn't beat him enough when he was a child...  Next time he puts something up high, threaten to climb up the front of him to reach it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You just didn't beat him enough when he was a child...  Next time he puts something up high, threaten to climb up the front of him to reach it.


I like the way you think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I like the way you think.



That was the height of wit for my baby brother, all 6' 4" of him, until I climbed up the front of him...must of been the knee to his chin that brought him to his senses.  After that he didn't think it was fun to hold things out of my reach.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was the height of wit for my baby brother, all 6' 4" of him, until I climbed up the front of him...must of been the knee to his chin that brought him to his senses. After that he didn't think it was fun to hold things out of my reach.


 
In my world everyone is taller than me. Even all my kids. I will remember your words. And I was so nice to him tonight. I gave him the leftover whipped cream. Next time I will eat it.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> In my world everyone is taller than me. Even all my kids. I will remember your words. And I was so nice to him tonight. I gave him the leftover whipped cream. Next time I will eat it.


 That's the way to go mommie Teach him it dosen't pay to give you a bad time. And make sure to eat that cream right in front of him.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I went to the shops this morning and bought another Wii U game, Call of Duty Black Ops 2...we also bought some more lovely tinsel for Christmas next year, all half price 

We then went out to lunch at Noodle Box, that was delicious!

This afternoon we have been playing Call of Duty and now about to get our buffet organised 

Happy New Years Eve


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> We have no snow here - not even a drop of rain.  The sun is shining but it is cold.  I ventured out a couple of hours ago and found that my windows were frosted over with ice.  I turned on the car, the back window defogger and tried to clean the windshield.  There was no windshield washer fluid and my wiper blade snapped.  I can't find either of my two scrapers and I now have a huge scratch in my windshield from the wiper.  I sat and cried for a few minutes because I was looking forward to finally getting to church and it was too late to get a ride.


Turns out the windshield scratch isn't bad but the blade did break the arm which will have to be fixed at the dealership.  We didn't want to do a lot on this car until the estate was settled because we plan to get it to trade-in shape and get me a vehicle that is better suited for me.  I drive Dad's 95 Sunfire which is low to the ground and not easy for me to get in and out of, nor is it good for long drives.  I would rather be up higher and so we will get a used SUV or van.  That way we have a good camping vehicle and if I do get back into cakes and/or catering, I have a proper vehicle for hauling my stuff.  There was also a tiny hole in the windshield fluid container so it was seeping out - why I didn't know I was out!  It looks like we may be getting a new vehicle sooner than we think and financing it, or sinking more into this one.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Turns out the windshield scratch isn't bad but the blade did break the arm which will have to be fixed at the dealership.  We didn't want to do a lot on this car until the estate was settled because we plan to get it to trade-in shape and get me a vehicle that is better suited for me.  I drive Dad's 95 Sunfire which is low to the ground and not easy for me to get in and out of, nor is it good for long drives.  I would rather be up higher and so we will get a used SUV or van.  That way we have a good camping vehicle and if I do get back into cakes and/or catering, I have a proper vehicle for hauling my stuff.  There was also a tiny hole in the windshield fluid container so it was seeping out - why I didn't know I was out!  It looks like we may be getting a new vehicle sooner than we think and financing it, or sinking more into this one.


Bummer about the wiper arm. 

Before I bought a car, I rented Toyota Echos. The seats are nice and high off the ground (and surprisingly roomy inside). I betcha a Yaris would be comfortable for you.


----------



## pacanis

Good thing about that scratch not being bad.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here playing instead of getting up and doing a workout. Its amazing how much I can find to do that ISN'T physical when I try. LOL! Gads I'm lazy! I don't want to work tonight either. BAH!


----------



## pacanis

I just got my internet back. A truck took out my cable this morning.
So I'm catching up.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I just got my internet back. A truck took out my cable this morning.
> So I'm catching up.


I'm glad the truck didn't take out your house, or car, or tree, or.......


----------



## Dawgluver

Alternating sitting on our balcony overlooking the ocean, and packing our suitcases for the return trip to the land of ice and snow.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> I'm glad the truck didn't take out your house, or car, or tree, or.......


 
I guess something must have loosened it and it was hanging to low across the road. A tractor trailer caught it. At least I found out about it right away and could report it.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I guess something must have loosened it and it was hanging to low across the road. A tractor trailer caught it. At least I found out about it right away and could report it.



Hoot had that happen too, fairly recently.  Also had an internet mishap, they strung the cable over the road after it was dug up and destroyed, and the cars kept running over it.


----------



## chopper

Glad the tractor trailer driver is ok, and that your Internet is back.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm editing a document from h#ll, simmering a ham bone on the stove for stock, roasting some carrots for that soup in the oven, and kicking myself in the butt for procrastinating on finishing this edit.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished making the olive salad and cooking the shrimp for tonight.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Bummer about the wiper arm.
> 
> Before I bought a car, I rented Toyota Echos. The seats are nice and high off the ground (and surprisingly roomy inside). I betcha a Yaris would be comfortable for you.



I used to drive a Tercel and loved it.  Not so much its replacement the Echo and when we were shopping for a new car a few years ago we went back to Toyota but weren't as impressed as I used to be.  We got a Chevy Aveo instead and it is great.  But that is TB's car for work and we want something bigger for me and "us" which, includes the dogs.  I am thinking a Dodge Grand Caravan. 

And our neighbour who works for ICBC (our provincial auto insurance) said that the scratch looks small, but should probably be at the very least filled or it may crack deeper, specially with all the up and down weather we are having.  He is going to see if we would be covered for that.  The wiper arm may be covered too because it was due to a "weather accident" and not just wear and tear.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Hoot had that happen too, fairly recently. Also had an internet mishap, they strung the cable over the road after it was dug up and destroyed, and the cars kept running over it.


 
No kidding. Must be going around 



chopper said:


> Glad the tractor trailer driver is ok, and that your Internet is back.


 
OK? He helped me carry the dog food he was delivering to me inside  Yes, nothing like if he had hit the pole or something, it was simply hanging too low.
He was apologetic, but something catches either my internet cable or phone line every couple years or so. If you ask me there's way too much slack in those lines, but the electric is the same way and just above the other two.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> OK? He helped me carry the dog food he was delivering to me inside  Yes, nothing like if he had hit the pole or something, it was simply hanging too low.
> He was apologetic, but something catches either my internet cable or phone line every couple years or so. If you ask me there's way too much slack in those lines, but the electric is the same way and just above the other two.



Our old house was on a truck route and was a tiny bungalow.  The lines came from across the street and went on a very obvious downward angle.  I guess this and just time would stretch them and we were constantly losing cable, phone and power.  Six months after we sold, they finally put the lines underground .

It was nice of him to help you with your stuff though!  We had a semi take out all our lines and our front lawn and did nothing....and he lived next door!


----------



## Kylie1969

New Years Day here  

Lovely sunny day, going to be pretty warm!

Relaxing day in today


----------



## simonbaker

CWS4322 said:


> I'm editing a document from h#ll, simmering a ham bone on the stove for stock, roasting some carrots for that soup in the oven, and kicking myself in the butt for procrastinating on finishing this edit.


 I'll bet your home has a wonderfully comforting smell to it on this cold day

I need to get off the computor & get an overnight bag packed for out hotel playland tonight with a couple of very excited girls.


----------



## Kylie1969

Now about to tuck into the buffet food from last night, it really is a nice breakfast as well as dinner


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Our old house was on a truck route and was a tiny bungalow. The lines came from across the street and went on a very obvious downward angle. I guess this and just time would stretch them and we were constantly losing cable, phone and power. Six months after we sold, they finally put the lines underground .
> 
> It was nice of him to help you with your stuff though! We had a semi take out all our lines and our front lawn and did nothing....and he lived next door!


 
He was making a delivery to me, that's why he helped  Kind of a catch-22. I get my delivery and my lose my internet.

Usually it's the grape pickers taking them out. Since this picture was taken they have all put canopies on top of the pickers. They have to hug the side of the road to get under the lines. Sometimes they forget


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I'm glad the truck didn't take out your house, or car, or tree, or.......


 
When I lived on Bryant Street in Everett, my next door neighbor was located right on the curve that a lot of folks didn't make. My neighbor got tired of having his picket fence taken out. So he made a couple of the posts out of cement and covered them with painted wood. After a couple of serious crashes, the city finally put a "dangerous curve" sign up. It did cause a lot of cars to slow down. Also the curve was located right across the street from an elementary school. One child was hit and seriously hurt. It is too bad that it takes something really bad to get the city or town to act.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I phoned mum to wish here a Happy New Years Day 

I have done some housework and managed to fit in some relaxation too


----------



## simonbaker

I am sitting in the hotel bar sick of dh. He has had to much to drink. Not such a fun new years eve after all. Kids are back in the room having fun. I am waiting for a pizza to bring back to the room for them.  Its looking like a short night. Honestly I just want to go back home tonight.


----------



## Somebunny

simonbaker said:


> I am sitting in the hotel bar sick of dh. He has had to much to drink. Not such a fun new years eve after all. Kids are back in the room having fun. I am waiting for a pizza to bring back to the room for them.  Its looking like a short night. Honestly I just want to go back home tonight.



SB, sorry the night isn't going quite like you had planned.  Try not to let dh's over imbibing spoil your evening.  Perhaps you can ignore him And watch a movie with the girls or play a game with them.  Remember, you are the only one responsible for your happiness, and he for his.  Good luck dear and happy new year!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> SB, sorry the night isn't going quite like you had planned.  Try not to let dh's over imbibing spoil your evening.  Perhaps you can ignore him And watch a movie with the girls or play a game with them.  Remember, you are the only one responsible for your happiness, and he for his.  Good luck dear and happy new year!


+1


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> SB, sorry the night isn't going quite like you had planned.  Try not to let dh's over imbibing spoil your evening.  Perhaps you can ignore him And watch a movie with the girls or play a game with them.  Remember, you are the only one responsible for your happiness, and he for his.  Good luck dear and happy new year!



+2


----------



## vitauta

yes, sb, i'm afraid dh is following a fairly common new year's pattern of behavior.  you and the kids can still make it a fun new years without him.  unless dh has displayed abusive or violent behavior, ignoring him, and not engaging him is your best bet.  sorry this year hasn't been the anticipated fun family celebration that was the original plan.  dh will probably be feeling remorseful come tomorrow. if offered, let him make some reparations, cause after all, you have earned some extra good treatment from him.


----------



## Somebunny

We are watching Canadian comedy shows.....just finished Air Farce.  Now the Ron James New Years Eve special. Maybe we will watch a movie after this.  I am having a glass of wine ;-). Pretty tame evening around here


----------



## LPBeier

I'm doing laundry, cleaning up the kitchen and watching the New Year's Rockin' Eve from Times Square.  I will probably curl up in my recliner and cross stitch while watching some of my recorded Food Network shows soon while I wait for TB to get home from work.

I tried to get us sushi for a Midnight snack but I went past one place that was open on my friend's side of town hoping to get to the one on our side and it was closed.  Now I am craving it! Funny thing is I only eat vegetarian sushi and tempura and right now I can't have the tempura....or soy sauce or wasabi so what's the point in having sushi!


----------



## vitauta

you are absolutely right, lp, about sushi losing its appeal without the soy sauce and wasabi.  it is 2013 here already.  i watched the times square show with the countdown to midnight...  the show was extra good this year, but the ball drop entering into 2013 was anticlimactic, as it is every year.  just wondering, do adult canadians like justin bieber more than we do, in the u.s.?  or is he just going through an awkward stage of development?  
i sipped my way through nearly 1/2 bottle of asti spumanti, while watching tv and following nye activities on dc.  a nice, quiet way to greet the new year.  true to form, i'm still wide awake, so i decided to just go with it, and am having my second mug of coffee.  next, i will read my copy of the last printed issue of newsweek.  now, that's sad.  it's still going to be online, but i see what calls itself news on the 'news' sites online these days.


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> just wondering, do adult canadians like justin bieber more than we do, in the u.s.?  or is he just going through an awkward stage of development?


I am not the one to ask that.  I have actually only ever seen him perform once and that was on Michael Buble's Christmas special last year and I can't even remember what he sang.  He actually got booed a few times when he performed at our CFL Grey Cup Half Time Show.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done rendering bacon for tomorrow's dinner, sitting here with two cats attached to my hips because of the fireworks and sipping hot chocolate.  Star Wars on the TV...why don't the cats think Shrek is safe to sit by and cling to???


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> I am sitting in the hotel bar sick of dh. He has had to much to drink. Not such a fun new years eve after all. Kids are back in the room having fun. I am waiting for a pizza to bring back to the room for them.  Its looking like a short night. Honestly I just want to go back home tonight.



Sorry to hear this SB 

I would go and do something with the kids, sounds like it would certainly be much more fun 

I hope your evening gets better (big hug)


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I am sitting in the hotel bar sick of dh. He has had to much to drink. Not such a fun new years eve after all. Kids are back in the room having fun. I am waiting for a pizza to bring back to the room for them.  Its looking like a short night. Honestly I just want to go back home tonight.



So sorry, SB.  NYE has a way of doing that sometimes, doesn't it? Sure hope things work out for you!

We went out and about on our last night of vacation.  At a restaurant, DH took the WORST pics of me that I've ever seen!  Thankfully they were on my iPhone, and I was able to delete them immediately!  I probably should have saved them, have never seen such great zombie pics.  Oh, the horror!  Dang, I scared me!


----------



## vitauta

aww dawg, i know it must be hard to leave an idyllic ocean side setting and head for home.  it's a shame that you felt the need to delete pics of yourself.  before leaving, take a bunch of snaps of yourself and dh for future memories sake--you'll be happy to have them later.  and don't delete them if you think they are horrible this time-- at least, not right away.  give it one full day before deleting future vacation memories.

these days i regret my vacation pictures in which all i have to look at are physical scenes and vistas.  the few pictures in which i appear are candid shots that somehow got by me.  i never thought i looked presentable enough to be photographed--it was either my hair or my clothes...as a result, all i'm left with are albums full of seascapes, mountains, canyons, historic buildings, some with people featured, but not of me. how silly it all seems now....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> aww dawg, i know it must be hard to leave an idyllic ocean side setting and head for home.  it's a shame that you felt the need to delete pics of yourself.  before leaving, take a bunch of snaps of yourself and dh for future memories sake--you'll be happy to have them later.  and don't delete them if you think they are horrible this time-- at least, not right away.  give it one full day before deleting future vacation memories.
> 
> these days i regret my vacation pictures in which all i have to look at are physical scenes and vistas.  the few pictures in which i appear are candid shots that somehow got by me.  i never thought i looked presentable enough to be photographed--it was either my hair or my clothes...as a result, all i'm left with are albums full of seascapes, mountains, canyons, historic buildings, some with people featured, but not of me. how silly it all seems now....


A long time ago I saw something on TV about taking vacation pix. The person giving the lecture said to make sure to have people in the shots. Just about any scene you want to photograph has been photographed by a pro and you can buy a postcard with a great photo. So, make sure your friends are in your photos. The other thing he mentioned was to make sure your friends are close up in the photo. I.e., if you are taking a photo of the Eiffel Tower and the whole tower shows, have your friends close to you with the tower in the background. If you take a pic of the whole tower with your friends close to it, they will be so small that you probably won't be able to recognize them. Having the Eiffel Tower, or whatever, in the background helps you remember where you were when the photos were taken.


----------



## Dawgluver

Great advice guys.  We did get some good shots earlier, the aformentioned pics had the lighting up my nose and were shot from way too close


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Great advice guys.  We did get some good shots earlier, the aformentioned pics had the lighting up my nose and were shot from way too close


 I know that kind of photo. I also don't like the ones of me in profile when I'm not smiling. Lot's of bits of my face sag, but it doesn't show as much when I smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek does candid shots too and wonders why I'm always frowning.  I tell him to not do candid shots and let me at least make sure there's no spinach in my teeth.


----------



## luvs

tinlizzie said:


> Sitting in my fridge right now are two cups of greek yogurt from a new-to-me maker -- the brand is Liberte' -- and it's so good that it comes complete with guilt feelings. It can't be good for me, it tastes too good - like a dessert on its own. Shall I have the coconut or lemon next??


 
thier yogurt is great. i'd say coconut. siggi's makes excellent yogurt, too. thier coconut yogurt is great, too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are going to see The Hobbit 

We are seeing it on the ExtremeScreen, HFR (high frame rate) and in 3D...very much looking forward to it 

We have been waiting so long for this movie, having both read the book a few years back, we are looking forward to seeing what they do with it in film 

There are a few characters in the film from the LOTR films, which actually were not in the book, but we are thinking they wanted people to see familiar faces 

I am going to have a choc top icecream and Steve is having popcorn and because it is such a long film (3 hours) we will take some Mars Pods and some Starbursts too, to see us through


----------



## pacanis

Sounds like you've got it all planned out, Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969

We sure have Pac 

It is going to be a hot day here too, so it will be wonderful in the cinema, not knowing about the heat outside 

Going to be a long film, so I am having my last coffee now..dont need toilet breaks throughout the film


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Today we are going to see The Hobbit
> 
> We are seeing it on the ExtremeScreen, HFR (high frame rate) and in 3D...very much looking forward to it
> 
> We have been waiting so long for this movie, having both read the book a few years back, we are looking forward to seeing what they do with it in film
> 
> There are a few characters in the film from the LOTR films, which actually were not in the book, but we are thinking they wanted people to see familiar faces
> 
> I am going to have a choc top icecream and Steve is having popcorn and because it is such a long film (3 hours) we will take some Mars Pods and some Starbursts too, to see us through



I heard about some clueless person on Facebook didn't like The Hobbit because it was "just a rip-off of LOTR."  Can you believe it???


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I heard about some clueless person on Facebook didn't like The Hobbit because it was "just a rip-off of LOTR."  Can you believe it???


I'm sorry to say that I do believe it.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I heard about some clueless person on Facebook didn't like The Hobbit because it was "just a rip-off of LOTR."  Can you believe it???


I read The Hobbit so many times when I was young the spine on the book was cracking!  I wasn't too into the Lord of the Rings but LOVED The Hobbit!


----------



## babetoo

i just goofed off. oh, did color my hair. nice color, not fooling anyone 75 years old with blond hair. makes me feel like myself so i don't care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i just goofed off. oh, did color my hair. nice color, not fooling anyone 75 years old with blond hair. makes me feel like myself so i don't care.



I believe you are old enough now that you can choose your own hair color and to heck with everyone else.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe you are old enough now that you can choose your own hair color and to heck with everyone else.


+1


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> +1


 +2


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> i just goofed off. oh, did color my hair. nice color, not fooling anyone 75 years old with blond hair. makes me feel like myself so i don't care.


 
Babe I let myself go all gray. Now it is all white. I wish it would hurry up and finish being all white. My natural color was red. So if I were to continue coloring it, it would still come out red. 

We have a tenant here that is 92. She has a full head of blonde hair, wears makeup done very tastly, and all her jewels. And she makes her monthly trip to the hairdressers. It makes her feel good also. So go for it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Guys, The Hobbit was brilliant, one of the most brilliant movies we have seen...so cant wait for part 2 and 3 

Pity we have to wait so long for them 

Fi, very clueless person on Facebook


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Babe I let myself go all gray. Now it is all white. I wish it would hurry up and finish being all white. My natural color was red. So if I were to continue coloring it, it would still come out red.
> 
> We have a tenant here that is 92. She has a full head of blonde hair, wears makeup done very tastly, and all her jewels. And she makes her monthly trip to the hairdressers. It makes her feel good also. So go for it.



I dyed mine blonde, too...now I want it to grow out as I am tired of the upkeep.  So I have about two inches of gray and two of blonde, I guess I should just get a rinse. Don't really want to get it cut now.


----------



## Andy M.

Mother nature used to color my hair but she has apparently gotten tired of doing that so now it's grey.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I read The Hobbit so many times when I was young the spine on the book was cracking! I wasn't too into the Lord of the Rings but LOVED The Hobbit!


 
My niece read all the Hobbit books. She loves them And of course she has read them so many times. So one year her mother bought her a beautiful bound set of the books. They are the treasure of her life.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I dyed mine blonde, too...now I want it to grow out as I am tired of the upkeep. So I have about two inches of gray and two of blonde, I guess I should just get a rinse. Don't really want to get it cut now.


 
Growing up I had flaming red hair. I hated it. Then of course when I started to go grey, I started coloring it. I wanted dark hair. Sure. Big Joke. I always ended up with red hair. So after a couple of years I just quit and let it go grey. Now it is white and I am loving it.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Growing up I had flaming red hair. I hated it. Then of course when I started to go grey, I started coloring it. I wanted dark hair. Sure. Big Joke. I always ended up with red hair. So after a couple of years I just quit and let it go grey. Now it is white and I am loving it.


I used to dye my hair red because I hated having dark brown boring hair.  Isn't it funny how we are never happy with what we have?  

My friend and hairdresser gives me streaks once in awhile and we are just letting them blend in the gray gracefully.  At least that is my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I used to dye my hair red because I hated having dark brown boring hair.  Isn't it funny how we are never happy with what we have?
> 
> My friend and hairdresser gives me streaks once in awhile and we are just letting them blend in the gray gracefully.  At least that is my story and I am sticking to it!



I've never died my hair.  I just say that I have grey highlights now.


----------



## Snip 13

I have naturally strawberry blonde hair but I've dyed it blue black. Ive always love dark hair


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I've never died my hair.  I just say that I have grey highlights now.



I was blonde as a kid and it started getting darker.  As soon as I was old enough to babysit, my Mom let me bleach my hair back to it's original color.  I did this for so many years that about 10 years ago, I got curious about what my actual color was... yup still mouse brown.  Then it went gray after chemo.  I've been playing with the color off and on since, red and blonde mostly.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was blonde as a kid and it started getting darker.  As soon as I was old enough to babysit, my Mom let me bleach my hair back to it's original color.  I did this for so many years that about 10 years ago, I got curious about what my actual color was... yup still mouse brown.  Then it went gray after chemo.  I've been playing with the color off and on since, red and blonde mostly.



Is there a connection between dying your hair and babysitting?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Is there a connection between dying your hair and babysitting?



I had my own money and could buy the kit.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had my own money and could buy the kit.



Aww, I was hoping for some more exciting answer!  

I am trying to get some energy to get up and give the dogs their evening treats.  I am an hour and a half late, but usually they hound me for them so they must be off sleeping.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Aww, I was hoping for some more exciting answer!
> 
> I am trying to get some energy to get up and give the dogs their evening treats. I am an hour and a half late, but usually they hound me for them so they must be off sleeping.


 
My theory is you have to be undercover to babysit other peoples kids, just incase you harm them  Accidently or on purpose!


----------



## tinlizzie

I just dropped off my 13-year-old dog at the Vet's to have him remove a growth from her foot. I'm to pick her up later today unless the Vet finds some reason to not do the procedure and has me come get her.  I'm not very happy about it, for a wide range of reasons.  Just hope I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> I just dropped off my 13-year-old dog at the Vet's to have him remove a growth from her foot. I'm to pick her up later today unless the Vet finds some reason to not do the procedure and has me come get her.  I'm not very happy about it, for a wide range of reasons.  Just hope I'm doing the right thing.



tin, rest assured, you are doing exactly the best, rightest thing you could possibly do for your dog.  i'm sure the rest of the day, until you bring your doggy is safely back home, is bound to be hard on you.  sorry you have to go through that. try to stay busy in the meanwhile, tin, your world will soon right itself again.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Lizzie))) Let us know how it goes at the vet.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks for the soothing words, V. -- a balm to the spirit.

I had thought of going to a movie to kill some time, but the vet tech asked me to be available for a call.  Guess I'll do some reading to take my mind off.


----------



## chopper

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for the soothing words, V. -- a balm to the spirit.
> 
> I had thought of going to a movie to kill some time, but the vet tech asked me to be available for a call.  Guess I'll do some reading to take my mind off.



Lots of reading here. Hope all goes well.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for the soothing words, V. -- a balm to the spirit.
> 
> I had thought of going to a movie to kill some time, but the vet tech asked me to be available for a call.  Guess I'll do some reading to take my mind off.



Tinlizzie, when our dogs get older, vets want to do blood panels and other tests to make sure their organs can withstand certain treatments and procedures. While tough on us emotionally (and financially sometimes) it is in the best interest of our furry loved ones.  Our little mutt Joie had a bad allergic reaction and infection recently and they did a blood panel before putting him on cortisone.  We had to wait like you, but it all worked out.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Tinlizzie and her furbabie}}}}}}}}}}}}

Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## Addie

Don't fret or worry. Your baby is going to be just fine. Easy for me to say. I get worried when Spike takes Teddy Bear to the groomers. The first place he brings him after he picks him up is to see me. That way I can stop worrying. And when he has to go once a year to the vets, I am a nervous wreck. I can't stand the idea that he is going to be getting his yearly shots. The poor baby. 

Your baby is going to be just fine. You are definitely doing the right thing. Just keep in mind. Your vet and all other animal caregivers loves animals as much as you do. They only want what is best for your baby.  And one for your baby.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, hope things go well, TL.

I'm doing 2 weeks worth of laundry, we just got back late last night from vacation in Mexico.  Thankfully I have the day off from work.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks for all the support, Friends.  The kind thoughts are much appreciated.

I went out to the mailbox and, how nice, there was a lot of mail in it.

Contents:
1 offer to sign up for a Life Line Screening,  complete with a garish drawing of a plugged-up artery.
1 offer to register to win a free  cremation.
1 official-looking flyer re "Funeral Advantage  Program" for Florida seniors.



Ah, yes.  The Golden Years.....

However, at the bottom of the pile was my next Netflix!  Yay!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Aww, hope things go well, TL.
> 
> I'm doing 2 weeks worth of laundry, we just got back late last night from vacation in Mexico. Thankfully I have the day off from work.


 
It could be worse. Just tell yourself you could be using a scrub board. And while you are doing it, think happy thoughts of all the great things you did in Mexico. Any pics coming our way? Welcome back.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks for all the support, Friends. The kind thoughts are much appreciated.
> 
> I went out to the mailbox and, how nice, there was a lot of mail in it.
> 
> Contents:
> 1 offer to sign up for a Life Line Screening, complete with a garish drawing of a plugged-up artery.
> 1 offer to register to win a free cremation.
> 1 official-looking flyer re "Funeral Advantage Program" for Florida seniors.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yes. The Golden Years.....
> 
> However, at the bottom of the pile was my next Netflix! Yay!


 
Now I don't want to go and get my mail from Saturday and today. But then maybe there is a notice from PCH saying I won $1M a year for life.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

This morning we are off to do the grocery shopping, getting out quite early as it is going to be really hot here today!

Hope you are all having a good night/day


----------



## Addie

The swelling of my eyeballs has gone down considerably. And the mark and blue blacks (childrenese) have gone also. I have also notice a change in my vision. Two weeks ago, I couldn't read the computer monitor at all without glasses. Last night I sat down and forgot to put my glasses on. And I was reading just fine. I also took out my needlework and can now get back to finishing my project. I am also sitting farther away from the monitor in order to read the print. I still miss my regular glasses. I keep reaching to put them on when I am walking around.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The swelling of my eyeballs has gone down considerably. And the mark and blue blacks (childrenese) have gone also. I have also notice a change in my vision. Two weeks ago, I couldn't read the computer monitor at all without glasses. Last night I sat down and forgot to put my glasses on. And I was reading just fine. I also took out my needlework and can now get back to finishing my project. I am also sitting farther away from the monitor in order to read the print. I still miss my regular glasses. I keep reaching to put them on when I am walking around.


So pleased to hear it is going well.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> So pleased to hear it is going well.



+1!


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> The swelling of my eyeballs has gone down considerably. And the mark and blue blacks (childrenese) have gone also. I have also notice a change in my vision. Two weeks ago, I couldn't read the computer monitor at all without glasses. Last night I sat down and forgot to put my glasses on. And I was reading just fine. I also took out my needlework and can now get back to finishing my project. I am also sitting farther away from the monitor in order to read the print. I still miss my regular glasses. I keep reaching to put them on when I am walking around.


 
I'm so glad you're feeling better Addie


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> Now I don't want to go and get my mail from Saturday and today. But then maybe there is a notice from PCH saying I won $1M a year for life.



We can always hope, can't we, Addie?

It's great to hear such fine results from your eye surgery, Addie.  That's a heart-warmer.


----------



## tinlizzie

Doggie's back home, none the worse for wear, chewing on a bone I saved for her.  Thanks, all!


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Doggie's back home, none the worse for wear, chewing on a bone I saved for her.  Thanks, all!


Yay!


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> Doggie's back home, none the worse for wear, chewing on a bone I saved for her. Thanks, all!


 
Whew. Good news.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Doggie's back home, none the worse for wear, chewing on a bone I saved for her. Thanks, all!


 
Did he have the growth removed?


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> The swelling of my eyeballs has gone down considerably. And the mark and blue blacks (childrenese) have gone also. I have also notice a change in my vision. Two weeks ago, I couldn't read the computer monitor at all without glasses. Last night I sat down and forgot to put my glasses on. And I was reading just fine. I also took out my needlework and can now get back to finishing my project. I am also sitting farther away from the monitor in order to read the print. I still miss my regular glasses. I keep reaching to put them on when I am walking around.



All sounds very positive Ads...good to hear


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> Doggie's back home, none the worse for wear, chewing on a bone I saved for her.  Thanks, all!



Great to hear Lizzie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea! Lizzie!!!

Great Addie!

I go to work and end up being tail-end Charlie!


----------



## buckytom

yay tl. good to hear your doggie's well.

also glad to hear your eyes are better, addie.

i'm getting ready to go back into work. god, i'm sick of the place already. i loved being out sick (with only an ouchie finger, that is).

can i win the lottery now?


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Aww, hope things go well, TL.
> 
> I'm doing 2 weeks worth of laundry, we just got back late last night from vacation in Mexico. Thankfully I have the day off from work.


 Welcome home!  Getting back into routine after vacation has it's benefits, although it can be difficult to get jump started back into it. How does the weather compare? Maybe an extra blanket on the bed tonight....


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome home DL


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> yay tl. good to hear your doggie's well.
> 
> also glad to hear your eyes are better, addie.
> 
> i'm getting ready to go back into work. god, i'm sick of the place already. i loved being out sick (with only an ouchie finger, that is).
> 
> can i win the lottery now?



Try to have a good one Tom


----------



## simonbaker

Addie, so glad your eye surgery went well.  

Lizzie, happy to hear your pooch is back home safe & sound.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been playing some of the Wii U...it is lots of fun 

We were playing Sonic Racing, very good game and soon going to play Call Of Duty Black Ops 2


----------



## MrsLMB

Right now I am sitting here waiting for the phone to ring.  

My step mother had a heart attack last night.  

About 4 hours ago they started surgery to give her a pacemaker.  

I am cautiously optimistic.  

The waiting is so hard.  I am just a bundle of sobbing blubbering crybaby nerves.  

She is in California and I am in Ohio otherwise I would be there.  

It's going to be a long night I think.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mrs L, so very sorry to hear big hugs for you xx

I hope the surgery goes well!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs MrsLMB))) and healing vibes going in your step mum's direction.


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> Right now I am sitting here waiting for the phone to ring.
> 
> My step mother had a heart attack last night.
> 
> About 4 hours ago they started surgery to give her a pacemaker.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic.
> 
> The waiting is so hard.  I am just a bundle of sobbing blubbering crybaby nerves.
> 
> She is in California and I am in Ohio otherwise I would be there.
> 
> It's going to be a long night I think.



Oh, MrsLMB, so hoping for things to go well!  Best of thoughts for you!


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> Right now I am sitting here waiting for the phone to ring.
> 
> My step mother had a heart attack last night.
> 
> About 4 hours ago they started surgery to give her a pacemaker.
> 
> I am cautiously optimistic.
> 
> The waiting is so hard. I am just a bundle of sobbing blubbering crybaby nerves.
> 
> She is in California and I am in Ohio otherwise I would be there.
> 
> It's going to be a long night I think.


 I am so sorry to hear about your step mother Mrs.L.  

My mother-in-law went through the same procedure after her 4th heart attack 2 years ago. A pacemaker is a good thing. It will help to jump start her heart.

I sincerely feel for you. It can be a scarey time, I'm sure she knows that you are there in your positive thoughts.
Take care....


----------



## Somebunny

Thinking of you and your stepmom MrsL.  I hope the surgery all goes well and you hear soon that she is on the mend.


----------



## MrsLMB

I got a phone call about an hour ago.  She came through the surgery really well.  The doctor and nursing staff say she has quite a strange sense of humor when she is under the influence of drugs LOL

I've not been able to speak with her yet, will give her a bit to settle in once she is home.  They are planning to send her home tomorrow  

My brother and his lady will be there for her.  

She is 86 years old and was a nurse when she was younger.  So I'm not sure how well she will behave as a patient .. she never had anything more than a cold her whole life.

Thanks for allowing me to vent my anxiety here, and thanks for the well wishes .. much appreciated !


----------



## buckytom

i'm glad it went well and you can relax a bit, mrslmb.


----------



## vitauta

that's good news, mrslmb!  we do so love happy endings.  you can rest easy for a spell now, mrs.  how often do you make the trip out to california?


----------



## LPBeier

wow, I missed a lot being out with my cold and tooth!  The abscess in the gum "popped" yesterday and the steady throb is gone, just tender to the touch and still a swollen cheek.  My sinuses are still throbbing but one pain is better than two!

Addie, do glad your eyes are doing better.  Keep up the good work! 

Lizzie, give that pup of yours a scratch behind the ears for me.

Bucky, glad your finger is better - hope work is uneventful! 

Mrs L, I remember the same wait for my Mom many many years ago.  I am so glad she came through it well.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{MrsLMB & her stepmom}}}}}}}}}}}}}  I know she can feel your love!

Hope I didn't miss anyone!


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad to hear the pain is reducing, LP!  

I took the day off to deal with my elderly mom's issues.  She's normally sharp as a tack, but has started having really strange hallucinations/dreams.  Of course I first heard about this when we were out of the country with no phone service.  When I called her when we got back I heard the strangest ramblings and free associations, along with anger when I told her the things she saw weren't real.  My sibs and I, we all live in different states, have been calling and emailing back and forth, and I've been in contact with her nurse practitioner and her cleaning lady, who is taking her for an appt with her NP today.  Mom called both my brother and me at 5:30 and 5:40 this morning, thinking it was evening, and accused my brother of moving and not telling her.  

We have a plan, however.  There's a short term care facility just blocks from Baby Bro, if we can get her in there, she'll be able to see the grand kids and be monitored.  BB and I both talked to her about this today,  and she was lucid and very excited.  I'm thinking depression, a big dark house, lack of food/desire to eat might all be playing a part, along with meds.  They'll also check her oxygen levels.  Hopefully the NP can give us some insight.  My sister the nurse just wants to stick Mom in a nursing home.  They don't get along


----------



## Addie

Dawg, would a daycare for seniors work for her? She would be able to stay in her own home yet get the daily care that she seems to need. Also the people at the daycare can monitor her closely. A nursing home should be a last resort.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Addie.  She lives in a tiny town, with few or no health care home providers.  She is a member of the local Senior Center.  Her mobility is limited, and it's cold and icey, so she rarely gets out.  Her cleaning lady is a doll, and checks on her all the time.  We think the place by BB will work, and she's really excited about getting there.  Hoping it works out!


----------



## tinlizzie

Mrs. LMB, sorry to hear of your step-mother's illness.  Hope she's better already.

And thanks, all, for your concern about my 13 y.o. pup.  Yes, Addie, the Vet did remove the growth and sent it off somewhere for examination.  He also said she may have Cushing's disease/syndrome.  I Googled it yesterday and read some facts about it, but I wonder if anyone of you dog-folk would have an opinion on its seriousness and course of treatment, etc.  A couple of the sites said that with or without treatment, the estimated length of life is about 2 more years.  Since she is 13 (x 7 = 91 in people life), I'm wondering if I should just keep her fed and comfortable and let nature take its course.  She's a real wizard in finding and spitting out pills camouflaged in food, and I'm picturing unhappy years of trying to get a pill down her.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, I totally understand where you are in this situation as we went through it with Dad, finally bringing him into our house for those last three years.  My heart goes out to you and your siblings.  The situation with your BB sounds like it would be good for all.  How long is "short term"?


----------



## Dawgluver

Tinlizzie, I had looked up Cushing's Disease for a friend's pugs a few years ago and got similar results.  Your poor sweetie probably would be much happier not getting pills jammed down her throat.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Addie. She lives in a tiny town, with few or no health care home providers. She is a member of the local Senior Center. Her mobility is limited, and it's cold and icey, so she rarely gets out. Her cleaning lady is a doll, and checks on her all the time. We think the place by BB will work, and she's really excited about getting there. Hoping it works out!


 
I feel that your sister the nurse needs to read up on the latest in care for the elderly. Even Medicare encourages that they stay in their own home as long as possible. What will her transportation be to get her there? You might ask if they have daycare facilities after she is released from overnight care. PF should be able to tell you what and how much Medicare will pay for. Since I am at that age myself, I have a soft spot for elderly care. If she is excited, then it sounds like she is open to and willing to be makiing new friends. If she knits or crochets, then see if you can have her bring a small project with her to help the days go by faster and keep her mind alert. Needlework is something that she can do and still carry on a conversation with others.   And one for Mom.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Dawg, I totally understand where you are in this situation as we went through it with Dad, finally bringing him into our house for those last three years.  My heart goes out to you and your siblings.  The situation with your BB sounds like it would be good for all.  How long is "short term"?



Thanks, LP.  Apparently short term is as long as you want, from 2 weeks to several months, then there's more progressive care if needed.  I just found it great that Mom was so excited to do this, and her hallucinations stopped when we talked about it.  We have multiple levels of stairs here, as does BB in his house, so probably not a good idea to have her at the houses.


----------



## kadesma

Dawgluver said:


> I had looked up Cushing's Disease for a friend's pugs a few years ago and got similar results. Your poor sweetie probably would be much happier not getting pills jammed down her throat.


 Sorry to cut in here Dawg, I've been reading about your mom. I'm sorry she is having this problem. I would bet you have the right idea and poo on your sister the NURSE excuse me but she is a pita. Oh well. Mom needs good food people around if not her kids then other is the same situation. Talk,good food, and theat plce your looking in to. I'd wager she improves quickly there. I hope and pray so. My mom got to be a hand full with dementia. May you not have that to deal with.
my thoughts with you and the family and mom
cj


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> I had looked up Cushing's Disease for a friend's pugs a few years ago and got similar results.  Your poor sweetie probably would be much happier not getting pills jammed down her throat.



I totally agree with Dawg on this one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  My sister the nurse's most infamous quote: "I just wish our old people would die.  We need the beds.". GAH!  She also thinks that since she's a nurse, she should be the "point person" when talking to the medical folks about Mom.  Nope.  Over my dead body.

I'm wondering also if Mom might have had a small stroke, her NP thought it was possible.  I'm just happy that this normally lucid, albeit at times difficult woman is with us on the short term care thing.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys!  My sister the nurse's most infamous quote: "I just wish our old people would die.  We need the beds.". GAH!


That was the attitude I got in Dad's last two weeks of life.  I wanted to say "I hope some nurse/doctor/administrator says the same thing to you while you watch your parent die".   No offense to your sister, just the attitude.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> That was the attitude I got in Dad's last two weeks of life.  I wanted to say "I hope some nurse/doctor/administrator says the same thing to you while you watch your parent die".   No offense to your sister, just the attitude.



No offense taken, my sister offends me too.  I just don't undertand why a person without compassion would go into health care.  Thank goodness for our own PF!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

Well, it was a very hot night, we had the air con on most of it!

It is going to be 46c here today...extremely hot YUK!!

We are going to visit mum this morning for a while and then come home and whack the air con on again....I dont like Summer at all


----------



## Andy M.

I'm cooking up a batch of chili verde for tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys!  My sister the nurse's most infamous quote: "I just wish our old people would die.  We need the beds.". GAH!  She also thinks that since she's a nurse, she should be the "point person" when talking to the medical folks about Mom.  Nope.  Over my dead body.
> 
> I'm wondering also if Mom might have had a small stroke, her NP thought it was possible.  I'm just happy that this normally lucid, albeit at times difficult woman is with us on the short term care thing.



Well, they admitted Mom into the hospital due to anemia and confusion.  Thank goodness we'd talked to the Nurse Prac in advance,  , Mom tried her best to sound normal, but they didn't buy it.  Will have to see how the tests come out.  Thanks for all the support!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Well, they admitted Mom into the hospital due to anemia and confusion.  Thank goodness we'd talked to the Nurse Prac in advance,  , Mom tried her best to sound normal, but they didn't buy it.  Will have to see how the tests come out.  Thanks for all the support!


Thanks for the update!  Take good care of YOU and we are always here for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Thanks for the update!  Take good care of YOU and we are always here for you!



Thanks Laurie, DC members are the best!  Hoping the tooth gets better soon!


----------



## vitauta

dawg, i'm sorry that your mom is sick, that you are having to deal with this all from a distance.  how far away from your mom do you live?  hopefully, she can soon regain her equilibrium at the hospital.  a heart attack and a major heart pacemaker procedure are plenty enough to throw your mom off her game, but i think it's routine hospital policy to look for signs of stroke.  the very experience of being hospitalized, even more frightening for one not familiar with hospitals, i'm sure has added to your mom's sense of dislocation and confusion.  i'm sending good vibes out to you and your mom, and hoping for a quick recovery, and return to normalcy.  for all of you.


----------



## chopper

I was behind by three pages on this thread. You all need to know that I said prayers for you as I was reading.


----------



## simonbaker

It's getting late, I had better get going before the stores close. Late night at work again. It's the daughter's b-day tomorrow & I need to go & find something quickly. Chat later...........


----------



## LPBeier

I am taking down our Christmas tree.  I usually do it on the first but haven't felt up to it. I still don't, but need to do something.  I have slept so much the last two days.  At least taking it all down is easier than putting it up.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks guys! My sister the nurse's most infamous quote: "I just wish our old people would die. We need the beds.". GAH! She also thinks that since she's a nurse, she should be the "point person" when talking to the medical folks about Mom. Nope. Over my dead body.
> 
> I'm wondering also if Mom might have had a small stroke, her NP thought it was possible. I'm just happy that this normally lucid, albeit at times difficult woman is with us on the short term care thing.


 
Remind your sister she will be one of "then" someday. Tell her you want to be the one to pull the plug. Whether she needs it or not.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Remind your sister she will be one of "then" someday. Tell her you want to be the one to pull the plug. Whether she needs it or not.



   I would love to pull the plug on her, Addie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> No offense taken, my sister offends me too.  I just don't undertand why a person without compassion would go into health care.  Thank goodness for our own PF!




Aww, you say that like I care...well, you got me, I do.  How horrible to have that attitude towards our elderly, let alone a parent.  As long as your Mom is eager about the short term, go for it.  This is not an easy decision, but a willing parent makes it a lot easier.

Addie suggested I might know about Medicare, I do know that your Mom must have a 3 day "qualifying stay" in the hospital to achieve Skilled Nursing Facility status.  This means she has to be admitted to the hospital with an illness or bone fracture.  I do not wish for your Mom to be sick or hurt.  If she does qualify, then Medicare pays 100% for the first 20 days of the stay, which includes therapies and nursing care.  On the 21st day the patient has to pay the co-pay, which has gone up and it's more than $100 a day, therapy and nursing care still continue for 80 days.  On the 100th day the medicare benefit runs out and the patient is responsible for the full amount of their continued stay.  Some patients have Medicare B which will pay for their therapies if they still need them, but their room and board and nursing care are out of pocket, Medicaid or Insurance. Can I tell you exactly how happy I was that Shrek only stayed for 10 days?

I wish I could be there and help you with this transition, not easy, I see it every day.  Hugs for you, your brother and your mom. If I can help just let me know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Well, they admitted Mom into the hospital due to anemia and confusion.  Thank goodness we'd talked to the Nurse Prac in advance,  , Mom tried her best to sound normal, but they didn't buy it.  Will have to see how the tests come out.  Thanks for all the support!




Just now reading this after the book I wrote.  Make sure she IS admitted and not just for "observation".  That is how the hospital gets out of having to accept Medicare payment, they just don't admit.  Then the patient ends up with a huge bill.  If she stays in the hospital for 3 whole days, then make sure she gets her skilled nursing benefit from Medicare and transitions to a nursing facility for therapies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just now reading this after the book I wrote.  Make sure she IS admitted and not just for "observation".  That is how the hospital gets out of having to accept Medicare payment, they just don't admit.  Then the patient ends up with a huge bill.  If she stays in the hospital for 3 whole days, then make sure she gets her skilled nursing benefit from Medicare and transitions to a nursing facility for therapies.



Ooh.  I am going to C&P this and send it to my sibs. 

I knew you would have insight, thanks PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You bet, anything else I can help with just holler.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> No offense taken, my sister offends me too.  I just don't undertand why a person without compassion would go into health care.  Thank goodness for our own PF!


It's very easy for overworked medical staff to seem as though they lack compassion. Maybe your sister has more compassion for strangers who are in need of medical care, but there aren't enough beds.

I have also seen medical staff get burnt out emotionally and then they may have a hard time empathizing. Care too much and it becomes very hard to do the job.


----------



## Anazoth

Sitting in work doing a night shift all by myself


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> It's very easy for overworked medical staff to seem as though they lack compassion. Maybe your sister has more compassion for strangers who are in need of medical care, but there aren't enough beds.
> 
> I have also seen medical staff get burnt out emotionally and then they may have a hard time empathizing. Care too much and it becomes very hard to do the job.



Naw, I would like to think that, but I grew up with her.  She's a b*tch.


----------



## Dawgluver

Anazoth said:


> Sitting in work doing a night shift all by myself



Well, that's not fun.  Jump in and peruse!  Lotsa good stuff here!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Naw, I would like to think that, but I grew up with her.  She's a b*tch.



Odd, I have a sister like that, too...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Odd, I have a sister like that, too...



Hmm.  Baby Bro always accused my mother of dropping my sister on her head at an early age.  Apparently it didn't help.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Naw, I would like to think that, but I grew up with her.  She's a b*tch.


Oh 

Sorry to read that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mine was hatched from a lizard egg dropped on a rock in the garden...Seriously, I don't know how she came into being in our family, poison is a kind way of describing her personality.  My brother and other sister are normal...just like me.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh
> 
> Sorry to read that.



Yes.  Most nurses are really nice.  Luckily, my sister is selling hospital supplies and hasn't worked with patients for years.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine was hatched from a lizard egg dropped on a rock in the garden...Seriously, I don't know how she came into being in our family, poison is a kind way of describing her personality.  My brother and other sister are normal...just like me.



Aha!  That is, however, an insult to the lizard family.  And I fully understand poison.  The last thing my mom wants is to go live with my sister, even with her full hallucinations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Aha!  That is, however, an insult to the lizard family.



Well, it wasn't an egg from anything warm-blooded


----------



## Kylie1969

Anazoth said:


> Sitting in work doing a night shift all by myself



What is it you do Anazoth?


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been watching Masterchef all afternoon, lazing on the recliners, best thing to do in this heat!

We got our new computer chairs delivered this afternoon and they were already assembled which is great 

Just trying to get used to them as they are ergonomic ones, still comfy but our last ones were high back leather ones, so a bit more on the comfy side, but we want to get better postures etc since we spend so much time on the computer


----------



## tinlizzie

I believe this post is one of those in the category of "it goes without saying,"  but here goes, anyway.  It goes without saying that whenever our DC friends have problems, illnesses, heavy stress and all, there are limitless quantities of sympathy and well-wishes from us readers which may not reach becoming an actual post.  I think I speak for others that sympathy and best wishes are always there, spoken or not.  That is not to say that specific words are unimportant -- we're grateful for those; many at DC are so eloquent, conveying our community thoughts so well.  Some to thank especially are those sharing expertise and experience.

Sorry if I'm belaboring the point -- just felt moved to take note for this and related threads of the bountiful good will, spoken or unspoken, present at DC, as well as the value of sharing the burdens we face from time to time.

I  this place.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> I believe this post is one of those in the category of "it goes without saying,"  but here goes, anyway.  It goes without saying that whenever our DC friends have problems, illnesses, heavy stress and all, there are limitless quantities of sympathy and well-wishes from us readers which may not reach becoming an actual post.  I think I speak for others that sympathy and best wishes are always there, spoken or not.  That is not to say that specific words are unimportant -- we're grateful for those; many at DC are so eloquent, conveying our community thoughts so well.  Some to thank especially are those sharing expertise and experience.
> 
> Sorry if I'm belaboring the point -- just felt moved to take note for this and related threads of the bountiful good will, spoken or unspoken, present at DC, as well as the value of sharing the burdens we face from time to time.
> 
> I  this place.


"... many at DC are so eloquent, conveying our community thoughts so well." I think your post is an excellent example of this.

(((hugs Lizzie))) I  this place too.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from grocery shoppig. It is bitter cold out. The grocery store is located in a very large flat open piece of land. So that nasty freezing cold wind blows across the parkng lot. I have just added ten years to my life. Because it wil take me that long to thaw out. I have to remember to take my reading glasses with me. Something new for me to learn. 

I  picked up some diced clams and clam juice for the clam cakes. And since I don'tlike bread, there is one bread product I do like. English muffins lightly toasted. So I will use one of them in the crab cakes. I also got a canister of French's Fried Onions. (Boy did that product shrink!)  I figured to toss some in my mini FP and use them also in the crab cakes. Not going to happen. I am sitting here with a spoon and eating them like you would peanut butter out of the jar. The one thing I forgot to get was some sweet relish. I have a hankering for potato salad.


----------



## vitauta

isn't life much more enjoyable when you have an appetite and can look forward to meals and certain special foods? (those you get a hankering for)  it's so good to hear you talking about food with such obvious pleasure, addie.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> isn't life much more enjoyable when you have an appetite and can look forward to meals and certain special foods? (those you get a hankering for)  it's so good to hear you talking about food with such obvious pleasure, addie.


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> +1



+2


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> "... many at DC are so eloquent, conveying our community thoughts so well." I think your post is an excellent example of this.
> 
> (((hugs Lizzie))) I  this place too.



+1  

Taxy, you fit this profile too!  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Taxy and Lizzie}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> isn't life much more enjoyable when you have an appetite and can look forward to meals and certain special foods? (those you get a hankering for)  it's so good to hear you talking about food with such obvious pleasure, addie.



+3


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished setting up my DVD to record on Sunday night. Is anyone else as excited as I am to see the new season of Downton Abbey | Masterpiece | PBS ?

I can hardly wait!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got a phone call inviting my grandson Josh to go sledding tommorow, can't wait until  he gets home from school to tell him.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to get ready to go do some errands with TB.  We have to go across the river to get his gluten free bread and some specialty items for me....mainly my organic unsalted roasted pumpkin seeds - my main munchy on my diet!

We also have to get my windshield wiper arm fixed, drop off all our soda cans and juice bottles at the recycling, do a Costco run and go to the deli. And I need to get some blood tests and an ECG for my angiogram in two weeks - hard to believe it is coming up that quick!

I think we are going to grab some tacos in there somewhere.  

My mouth is still tender from the abscess, but the tooth is not aching and my sinuses are not pounding at the moment so it will be nice to get out and about.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Trying to get ready to go do some errands with TB.  We have to go across the river to get his gluten free bread and some specialty items for me....mainly my organic unsalted roasted pumpkin seeds - my main munchy on my diet!
> 
> We also have to get my windshield wiper arm fixed, drop off all our soda cans and juice bottles at the recycling, do a Costco run and go to the deli. And I need to get some blood tests and an ECG for my angiogram in two weeks - hard to believe it is coming up that quick!
> 
> I think we are going to grab some tacos in there somewhere.
> 
> My mouth is still tender from the abscess, but the tooth is not aching and my sinuses are not pounding at the moment so it will be nice to get out and about.


I got tired just reading that.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I got tired just reading that.


 Yeah, it looks like a lot of work when you see it in print!

Well, I phoned the bakery just to make sure they were open and place my order. They are already sold out of the bread for today.   So that trip has been put on hold until tomorrow.  That lessens things for today.  Everything else is in our area so is not too bad.  Except tacos....so we are doing Swiss Chalet or Nando's instead!


----------



## pacanis

I haven't even heard of Downtown Abbey.

I just finished snowblowing... again.
Darn wind. It hasn't even snowed today and I'm getting 6" drifts in my driveway.


----------



## vitauta

talk about powder


----------



## tinlizzie

Kayelle said:


> I just finished setting up my DVD to record on Sunday night. Is anyone else as excited as I am to see the new season of Downton Abbey | Masterpiece | PBS ?
> 
> I can hardly wait!!!



Oh, yeah!  Only drawback is timing -- I saw the first two seasons on DVDs from Netflix, so all the episodes were close to one another.  It's going to be really hard to wait a whole week in between shows.

Did you hear that Dan Stevens (Matthew Crawley) says this is his last season?  That's disappointing, but I wonder if it also means that Julian Fellowes plans to keep writing, and writing....sure hope so.  That's some excellent writing.
* * * * * 

Never heard of it?!?!  Inconceivable!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> isn't life much more enjoyable when you have an appetite and can look forward to meals and certain special foods? (those you get a hankering for) it's so good to hear you talking about food with such obvious pleasure, addie.


 
Thank you Vit and everyone else. I knew my appetite would return sooner or later. This has happened before and more than once. It was just a matter of waiting it out. But I hate when it happens. I think part of the problem is stress. I have been through a lot these past months. And for me it was the loss of an appetite. The stress was even evident in my grocery shopping these past months. A minimum of groceries to get me through the month. I found myself tossing out food because it had been sitting in the fridge for way to long. Eggs that I bought in October. Tossed out in December. I can't tell you how many quarts of milk I allowed to go sour. So thick I couldn't even pour it down the sink. I stopped even buying milk. 

I am now back on the road to FOOD! Clam cakes sound so good right now. I put the French's onions away. Otherwise they would be all gone by now. And next week I am going to make a big pan of Mac and Cheese with tomatoes. A very big favorite of the whole famiy. I also want to make an orange or lemon cake for my daughter. Anything 'citrus' in this family goes faster than an eye blink. I have to make a simple syrup and thinly slice a couple of lemons that I have in the fridge. I will simmer the simple syrup and cook the very thin slices of lemons until the rinds are soft and edible. They will go around the cake and on top and a decorative way. The cake is lemon flavored along with the frosting. 

Yes, I am back. YEA!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> *I haven't even heard of Downtown Abbey.*
> 
> I just finished snowblowing... again.
> Darn wind. It hasn't even snowed today and I'm getting 6" drifts in my driveway.


 
Horrors! I would strongly suggest that you go to PBS and watch both seasons before next Sunday. It has to be some of the finest writing I have ever seen. At least watch Season Two. And it is Downton Abby. No "W" in the ton.


----------



## pacanis

oops, I thought Kayelle had a typo.
See how much I haven't heard of it?


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yeah! Only drawback is timing -- I saw the first two seasons on DVDs from Netflix, so all the episodes were close to one another. It's going to be really hard to wait a whole week in between shows.
> 
> Did you hear that Dan Stevens (*Matthew Crawley) says this is his last season?* That's disappointing, but I wonder if it also means that Julian Fellowes plans to keep writing, and writing....sure hope so. That's some excellent writing.
> * * * * *
> 
> Never heard of it?!?! Inconceivable!


 
I just hope it is not the last season for Downton Abby. Perhaps he goes off to Africa and dies of some hidious disease. Poor Mary.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> oops, I thought Kayelle had a typo.
> See how much I haven't heard of it?


 
I apoligize Pac. I very rarely correct anyone's spelling. Heaven knows I have had my share of misspelled words.


----------



## Kayelle

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yeah!  Only drawback is timing -- I saw the first two seasons on DVDs from Netflix, so all the episodes were close to one another.  It's going to be really hard to wait a whole week in between shows.
> 
> Did you hear that Dan Stevens (Matthew Crawley) says this is his last season?  That's disappointing, but I wonder if it also means that Julian Fellowes plans to keep writing, and writing....sure hope so.  That's some excellent writing.
> * * * * *
> 
> Never heard of it?!?!  Inconceivable!



It *will *be hard to wait a week between episodes, Lizzie! It's been many years since I've enjoyed anything on TV this much!

Pac, I hope you jump on and start watching this from season one. So you know, this isn't a "chick flick", it's Steve's favorite show too! Critics also agree it's absolutely the most compelling drama ever to hit the small screen!


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got a phone call inviting my grandson Josh to go sledding tommorow, can't wait until  he gets home from school to tell him.



That sounds like a lot of fun, hope he has a great time


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I haven't even heard of Downtown Abbey.



Pac, it is a pretty good series 

Downton Abbey


----------



## pacanis

Kayelle said:


> It *will *be hard to wait a week between episodes, Lizzie! It's been many years since I've enjoyed anything on TV this much!
> 
> Pac, I hope you jump on and start watching this from season one. So you know, this isn't a "chick flick", it's Steve's favorite show too! Critics also agree it's absolutely the most compelling drama ever to hit the small screen!


 
As soon as I finish (and start ) watching 24. I heard that was a good series, too


----------



## love2"Q"

pacanis said:


> As soon as I finish (and start ) watching 24. I heard that was a good series, too



24 is pretty good...


----------



## luvs

petty vent- a person cannot be erased


----------



## Alix

luvs said:


> petty vent- a person cannot be erased



I dunno, I've heard about some of those Mafia guys trying to "rub him out". Sounds like erasing to me.


----------



## luvs

Alix said:


> I dunno, I've heard about some of those Mafia guys trying to "rub him out". Sounds like erasing to me.


 
i told my guy he was erased from my life after he got mud on my clean floors. that pencil eraser failed- i'm getting a refund!


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> I dunno, I've heard about some of those Mafia guys trying to "rub him out". Sounds like erasing to me.


 
Yeah, and didn't the evil Kirk in the alternate universe have a button?


----------



## luvs

i'm not into sci-fi!


----------



## pacanis

luvs said:


> i'm not into sci-fi!


 
That's OK. I'm pretty sure they haven't been invented yet


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> +3


 +4


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I haven't even heard of Downtown Abbey.
> 
> I just finished snowblowing... again.
> Darn wind. It hasn't even snowed today and I'm getting 6" drifts in my driveway.



Two words...Snow Fence!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two words...Snow Fence!


 
We have them for the sand dunes on the Cape.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two words...Snow Fence!


 
Two words and a pic! 

Been there, done that. I tried for 7-8 seasons to find that perfect spot and perfect angle and perfect distance from my driveway. It wasn't worth the effort of putting up and taking down. Somehow I still managed to accumulate drifts in that one spot. Thanks for the thought though


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That was kind of a weenie snow fence...how about this one?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was kind of a weenie snow fence...how about this one?


 
As a matter of fact it was 


I like that fence though. I could put one up around my property. Sharpen the posts of course... 

I just got back from shopping the new Giant Eagle. Wow. No longer can I say I live where they don't sell prosciutto... or octopus or squid or... They've got everything! Of course I couldn't find anything, but I'm sure it's there somewhere  And I was also able to score a six-pack of Woodchuck hard cider for Snipper's mussel recipe tonight 
I am now sitting enjoying a beer after my peanut butter sandwich


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I meant the first pic I posted was weenie.  I like your snow fence...almost works to keep in small dorgies, too.

I've seen buck and rail fences, like the second pic, that were 12-15 feet tall on the high plains in Wyoming.


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> I just hope it is not the last season for Downton Abby. Perhaps he goes off to Africa and dies of some hidious disease. Poor Mary.



I was thinking maybe after the Shirley Maclaine character's year is done, she'll grab up Matthew as her boy toy and carry him back to America.


----------



## Addie

Only 28 hours to go. the waiting is becoming painful.


----------



## chopper

We just got back from a nice walk with the dogs.  Sure is a pretty day for a walk!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

A lovely cool change came through last night so it has been lovely this morning, had the whole house open letting all the cool air come through...but it is going to heat up to 36c today and 41c tomorrow

Soon we are heading out to a hardware shop to buy a doorbell and a little 2 step ladder and just a look around too


----------



## taxlady

I just got back from grocery shopping.

The health food store was out of whipping cream. It costs $5.99 for 500 ml (just over two cups), Ingredients: organic cream. It has a butterfat content of 40%.

So, I had to get the stuff from the supermarket: $4.99 for 500 ml, 35% butterfat, Ingredients: cream, milk, microcrystalline cellulose, carob bean gum, carboxymethyl cellulose, carrageenan, and polysorbate 80.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just got back from grocery shopping.
> 
> The health food store was out of whipping cream. It costs $5.99 for 500 ml (just over two cups), Ingredients: organic cream. It has a butterfat content of 40%.
> 
> So, I had to get the stuff from the supermarket: $4.99 for 500 ml, 35% butterfat, Ingredients: cream, milk, microcrystalline cellulose, carob bean gum, carboxymethyl cellulose, carrageenan, and polysorbate 80.


 
Good grief! When I buy whipping cream at my supermarket it is just cream. No additives. I have never looked at the fat content, but it has always whipped up nicely for me.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Good grief! When I buy whipping cream at my supermarket it is just cream. No additives. I have never looked at the fat content, but it has always whipped up nicely for me.


 +1


----------



## taxlady

Okay you guys, have you actually looked at the ingredients on your cream?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Okay you guys, have you actually looked at the ingredients on your cream?


 
I have. Right now I have half and half. It says, "Milk and cream with disodium phosphate (a mineral salt that stops cream from separating in hot liquids.)" I am a label reader. I buy heavy cream for whipping. And the label says "Cream". Nothing else. I have never bought light cream. Too heavy for me for coffee. And that is all I would use it for. Some stores carry 'whipping cream.' I don't know what that contains. I would never consider buying it. I do know it is lighter than heavy cream and heavier than light cream. 

Having lived on a farm as a kid, I do know and remember what fresh foods taste like. No additives. It is one reason I cook from scratch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mine says "Milk, Cream"  that's it and there are two different brands, one is Great Value from Walmart and the other Western Family.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, are you talking straight cream, or cream in a can?  Just wondering.

On a totally different topic, I am smiling and doing the happy dance (not easy for a crippled up person like me ).  I have my big clunky ergonomic keyboard back and can type properly again!  

I have been trying Dad's slimline keyboard because the tray on my new computer desk is quite small and because it is an all glass desk it is difficult to put a different one on it.  There isn't a lot of room for the mouse and keyboard.  But I was mixing up the keys, nothing was where its "supposed to be" and my fingers were hurting more on it.  I have my old faithful back and am a happy camper once again!


----------



## Somebunny

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine says "Milk, Cream"  that's it and there are two different brands, one is Great Value from Walmart and the other Western Family.



"Whipping cream" and heavy cream all used up over the holidays, but I am quite sure they just said "cream". My 1/2 and 1/2 says "milk, cream".  It's Darigold brand (very common brand out west)


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, are you talking straight cream, or cream in a can?  Just wondering.
> ...


You can buy cream in a can?

Just regular cream from the supermarket. Around here, if it isn't organic, it's full of cr*p. Is it better in BC? Or anywhere in Canada?


----------



## chopper

So, I am sitting in the family room with Hubby.  He WAS watching TV, but now he has been sleeping for about 30 minutes.  Wonder if I should wake him and tell him to go to bed?  I love that I have this iPad so I can sit with him when he is "watching tv".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> So, I am sitting in the family room with Hubby.  He WAS watching TV, but now he has been sleeping for about 30 minutes.  Wonder if I should wake him and tell him to go to bed?  I love that I have this iPad so I can sit with him when he is "watching tv".



When Shrek falls asleep watching football, I wake him up and tell him, "They did not call a timeout and it's not halftime!"  I know, I'm mean!


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon I have been on the exercise bike, I get on everyday for 15 minutes, will build up to 20 minutes soon 

Also done a heap of ironing, so good to have that out of the way 

Now relaxing on the recliners until we go out to get some Indian takeaway for dinner


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> So, I am sitting in the family room with Hubby.  He WAS watching TV, but now he has been sleeping for about 30 minutes.  Wonder if I should wake him and tell him to go to bed?  I love that I have this iPad so I can sit with him when he is "watching tv".



Sounds like you are really enjoying your iPad Chops, great to hear....they are fabulous and I couldn't live without mine


----------



## Addie

About twenty years ago my daughter bought me a computer desk with a matching storage cabinet. The poor desk has definitely seen better days. I have a wireless mouse and no mouse pad is needed. So all the finish is worn off where I use the mouse and the bare wood is showing through. I had to take a black marker and cover the wood. The keyboard tray pulls out. And the hand restboard is bare also. It had a pull out shelf down below for the printer. But I was always banging my shin on it. So I put the printer of top of the storage cabinet. I removed the pull out shelf. This desk has held up far beyond what anyone would expect. It was made for a professional office. Not a home one. It is on locking wheels and easy to pull out to clean behind. The only thing these units don't have is a side slideout shelf to write on. But with my flat screen monitor I can push that back and slide the keyboard in. And there is enough room to put my feed in the area where I removed the shelf. I love this desk. It does look like just a piece of junk now, but I will keep it as long as I can.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When Shrek falls asleep watching football, I wake him up and tell him, "They did not call a timeout and it's not halftime!" I know, I'm mean!


 
I love it. And no you are not mean. Wait until there is a touchdown and then wake him so you can tell him he missed it. But you don't remember which team.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I love it. And no you are not mean. Wait until there is a touchdown and then wake him so you can tell him he missed it. But you don't remember which team.



LOL!  I've done that, just started jumping up and down and hollering.  Takes him a minute to figure it out.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! I've done that, just started jumping up and down and hollering. Takes him a minute to figure it out.


 
 Play time in the Shrek household. I love it.


----------



## pacanis

Well, I've got three episodes of DownTON Abbey under my belt... or maybe it's four. They are all starting to blend together. Interesting soap. I think what holds my attention is that nothing really happens in each episode. Nothing climatic anyway. It's like the first chapter of a Stephen King novel in each episode. Lots going on, but no punch (yet), so I watch the next episode waiting...
So that's what I've been doing today. I can probably squeeze in another episode before the game comes on


----------



## Snip 13

Lol Pac! We cancelled our Dish so we've been downloading things to watch.
I just finished Smalville, Dexter and Hells Kitchen. Still patiently waiting for the next episode of Vampire Diaries. I get so hooked, how sad am I?!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sitting here feeling a little mad at myself, but in a way it is all for good.  I was very bad on my allergy diet the last couple of days, eating fish and chips, tacos, swiss cheese, dried fruit, a lot of beef, etc.  It is bad because I feel pretty yucky, and it is good because it proves to me the diet is on the right track and I need to stick to it.  The good news is I weighed myself today (supposed to be tomorrow but I got mixed up) and I haven't gained or lost since the added 3 pounds last week.  I was afraid I had gained more so to stay even is good.

I have piles of laundry to fold from yesterday and more to wash today.  I also need to do some shopping but it is supposed to rain and we still didn't get my windshield wiper arm fixed.  They had to order in the part and it won't arrive until Wednesday.   It is on the driver's side so even though the arm is removed and wouldn't harm the window, I won't be able to see.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Well, I've got three episodes of DownTON Abbey under my belt... or maybe it's four. They are all starting to blend together. Interesting soap. I think what holds my attention is that nothing really happens in each episode. Nothing climatic anyway. It's like the first chapter of a Stephen King novel in each episode. Lots going on, but no punch (yet), so I watch the next episode waiting...
> So that's what I've been doing today. I can probably squeeze in another episode before the game comes on



I still haven't watched any of Downton Abbey.  Will have to get to it one of these days.


----------



## pacanis

Snip 13 said:


> Lol Pac! We cancelled our Dish so we've been downloading things to watch.
> I just finished Smalville, Dexter and Hells Kitchen. Still patiently waiting for the next episode of Vampire Diaries. I get so hooked, how sad am I?!


 
Pathetic, isn't it? 
Geez, now everybody is plotting against everybody... I'd like to jump in there and wring some necks


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> I still haven't watched any of Downton Abbey. Will have to get to it one of these days.


 
Don't start. Not until you've finished your laundry anyway 
The only reason I got my dishwasher ran is because I can pause the show 
OK, back to football. I need to cleanse my mind from all the drama.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Pathetic, isn't it?
> Geez, now everybody is plotting against everybody... I'd like to jump in there and wring some necks


 
I was thinking of trying Downton Abbey but maybe I shouldn't. I get way to hooked! I have things to do, like bath, eat, sleep


----------



## pacanis

It's like Dynasty without the cat fights... well, I think we may have a cat fight coming up here shortly...
But that's a topic for the DA thread


----------



## Snip 13

Maybe I'll try it after husband and kids have returned to school and work. I have lots to sort out "aargh" I hate cleaning! Think I was a princess in my past life lol! I hate it when my house is dirty but don't like cleaning it either ;p


----------



## Dawgluver

snip 13 said:


> maybe i'll try it after husband and kids have returned to school and work. I have lots to sort out "aargh" i hate cleaning! Think i was a princess in my past life lol! I hate it when my house is dirty but don't like cleaning it either ;p


----------



## Snip 13

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 16766


 

That's so me!


----------



## Snip 13




----------



## Dawgluver

That's me too!


----------



## love2"Q"

trying to find a trauma clean up school near me .. or at least under a days drive .. 
but none are really coming up .. and the ones that did do not seem to be very good ..
ugh ..


----------



## taxlady

I'm taking a quick break from getting ready for tonight's supper. I have washed and dried a whackload of crystal by hand. The last time I put crystal in the dishwasher it came out dirtier than it went in and harder to get clean (it might have come out more sanitary than it went in, but there were little bits of crud all over it). 

A little more tidying up and I'll make the dessert and some glögg. It's very Scandinavian to greet your guests with some nice warm glögg, when it's cold and blustery out, which it is.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in my recliner. Went out & ate a  local family restaurant after mass. I plan to skip work today & just go in early tomorrow. Back on a healthy eating plan tomorrow too.


----------



## Snip 13

I just noticed it's 10:15 pm. Going to bed, I need a good nights sleep.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished "de-hairing" the furniture. One of the joys of having a cat.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Well, I've got three episodes of DownTON Abbey under my belt... or maybe it's four. They are all starting to blend together. Interesting soap. I think what holds my attention is that nothing really happens in each episode. Nothing climatic anyway. It's like the first chapter of a Stephen King novel in each episode. Lots going on, but no punch (yet), so I watch the next episode waiting...
> So that's what I've been doing today. I can probably squeeze in another episode before the game comes on


 
It is the last episode of each season that grabs you. It is when minor players become major ones. Each character has their own demons. Even down in the kitichen. The cliff hanger involves several  players.


----------



## pacanis

love2"Q" said:


> trying to find a trauma clean up school near me .. or at least under a days drive ..
> but none are really coming up .. and the ones that did do not seem to be very good ..
> ugh ..


 
That reminded me of the movie Sunshine Cleaning.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> It is the last episode of each season that grabs you. It is when minor players become major ones. Each character has their own demons. Even down in the kitichen. The cliff hanger involves several players.


 
I should probably look up how many episodes are in a season, just so I know when I'm watching the cliff hanger.

I just finished portioning the liquids for tonight's dinner and pulling the dry ingredients out of the cupboard. I'm demi mise en place


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> trying to find a trauma clean up school near me .. or at least under a days drive ..
> but none are really coming up .. and the ones that did do not seem to be very good ..
> ugh ..


 
I am having a senior moment. I know I should know this, but what is a trauma clean up school? Hey I am old. I have these moments.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I should probably look up how many episodes are in a season, just so I know when I'm watching the cliff hanger.
> 
> I just finished portioning the liquids for tonight's dinner and pulling the dry ingredients out of the cupboard. I'm demi mise en place


 
Oh no, don't do that. It is like looking at the last page of a book. Be surprised. Notice none of us are giving you any hints of what is to come? Can you tell I am absolutely hooked on this series? I have to get a life.


----------



## love2"Q"

Addie said:


> I am having a senior moment. I know I should know this, but what is a trauma clean up school? Hey I am old. I have these moments.



To put it mildly... Its to get certified to clean up after people have passed away.. usually in a gruesome manner..


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Oh no, don't do that. It is like looking at the last page of a book. Be surprised. Notice none of us are giving you any hints of what is to come? Can you tell I am absolutely hooked on this series? I have to get a life.


 
Yeah... but it would be kind of nice to know when I'm close to starting the next season. Then I can see if it's feasible to get caught up and watching it in real time this season.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I had to get a few things from the shops...good to be out and home again as it is hot out there already!

Now going to just relax for the rest of the day as I did not get a good sleep last night...too hot!!


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I just finished "de-hairing" the furniture. One of the joys of having a cat.



How long does it take you to do that Taxy?


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> To put it mildly... Its to get certified to clean up after people have passed away.. usually in a gruesome manner..


 
Ah yes. Thank you for the memory jog. My son has mentioned that on a couple of occassions. When they get a gunshot victim (or any victim of violence) in the trauma center and the victim doesn't make it, he has to call in a special team to prepare the body and any evidence that the police will need. He told me that once the time is given for time of death, they all put up their hands and back away from the victim. There is a protocol that is followed to the letter. A nurse or doctor stands by to prevent anyone from entering the bay. Each facility has their own protocol.


----------



## pacanis

You've got to see Sunshine Cleaners, Addie. If you like comedy/dramas.
It's about a person who finds a job as a trauma cleanup person. Amy Adams, the same actress that was in Julia & Julia.
That's actually the first time I realized that there was such a thing. I always assumed the police did the cleanup, or whoever pronounced the body dead.


----------



## babetoo

been trying to find a cleaning lady for every other week. my dear daughter offered to pay for it. hard to find someone honest . i don't speak spanish and a large number of cleaners in this area don't speak english. wish me luck.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:


> been trying to find a cleaning lady for every other week. my dear daughter offered to pay for it. hard to find someone honest . i don't speak spanish and a large number of cleaners in this area don't speak english. wish me luck.



Have you checked out some of the local cleaning agencies, Babe?  The reputable ones are bonded and insured.


----------



## Anazoth

Kylie1969 said:


> What is it you do Anazoth?



Security

I'm watching scrubs


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:


> been trying to find a cleaning lady for every other week. my dear daughter offered to pay for it. hard to find someone honest . i don't speak spanish and a large number of cleaners in this area don't speak english. wish me luck.



I wonder if visiting angles have cleaning folks?


----------



## Somebunny

chopper said:


> I wonder if visiting angles have cleaning folks?



Our 99 year old neighbor has a "visiting angel" three times per week, she cleans, cooks, runs errands and even bathes him!   Visiting angels  would be a good choice Babetoo!  Senior Services should be able to put you in touch with them.  Good luck!


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> How long does it take you to do that Taxy?


That depends on how long it has been since the last time I did it. 

This time took about 10 minutes. I did it two weeks ago. I don't usually bother unless we are having guests. We are used to having cat hair on our clothes.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> That depends on how long it has been since the last time I did it.
> 
> This time took about 10 minutes. I did it two weeks ago. I don't usually bother unless we are having guests. We are used to having cat hair on our clothes.



LOL@being used to it on your clothes!

Good that it doesnt take too long to do then


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been relaxing on the recliner most of the afternoon, felt really tired and this heat knocks me around a bit 

Steve should be home from work any minute now, then we will make a start on dinner


----------



## Snip 13

I'm trying to get going. Can't seem to get things done this morning. I've done the washing and dishes and fed the kids but that's about it. It's 9 am, better go bath!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have had a lovely dinner, really enjoyed the fish finger bake 

Been chatting on the phone with mum...doing dishes and now we are going to head into the lounge room 

Have a great day/night everyone


----------



## luvs

typing. quiet for once.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm back home from my visit to the Red Cross Bloodmobile truck parked at the library.  All was well until I got to the question about having gotten an inoculation with the past 4 weeks.  Well, I had a shingles shot back in December.  After phoning the pharmacy where I got the shot to get the precise date, the tech said I was one day short of being eligible to give.  Darn.  But they'll be back in a couple of months and I'll try again.  Their eyes lit up when they heard I'm O negative and we were all pretty disappointed at the outcome.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> I'm back home from my visit to the Red Cross Bloodmobile truck parked at the library.  All was well until I got to the question about having gotten an inoculation with the past 4 weeks.  Well, I had a shingles shot back in December.  After phoning the pharmacy where I got the shot to get the precise date, the tech said I was one day short of being eligible to give.  Darn.  But they'll be back in a couple of months and I'll try again.  Their eyes lit up when they heard I'm O negative and we were all pretty disappointed at the outcome.



I totally understand, Lizzie.  I started giving blood the day after I turned 17 (the age in Saskatchewan you could start).  I too am 0 Negative and when I was working in downtown Vancouver I was set up as an emergency donor.  If they needed blood for a certain patient I would be called and I had a letter that I could give my boss to leave work for it - not that I needed it, my boss was a real softy!  Anyway, I was very proud of this fact and helped many people that way.  Then I found out I had a condition that I needed medication for that permanently stopped me from being a viable donor.  Both the Red Cross and I were pretty sad at that news.  I had really gotten to know the people at the blood centre and they appreciated my loyalty.  Here's hoping all is well for your next time!


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> I totally understand, Lizzie.  I started giving blood the day after I turned 17 (the age in Saskatchewan you could start).  I too am 0 Negative and when I was working in downtown Vancouver I was set up as an emergency donor.  If they needed blood for a certain patient I would be called and I had a letter that I could give my boss to leave work for it - not that I needed it, my boss was a real softy!  Anyway, I was very proud of this fact and helped many people that way.  Then I found out I had a condition that I needed medication for that permanently stopped me from being a viable donor.  Both the Red Cross and I were pretty sad at that news.  I had really gotten to know the people at the blood centre and they appreciated my loyalty.  Here's hoping all is well for your next time!



I'm not the slightest bit surprised to hear this about you, LP.  So many unsung angels out there.

I gave way back in my young adulthood, but after a bad experience just began to neglect it.  My donation last July was my first in many years.  I told the folks there that it was motivated by/in honor of my son, who donated many, many times before a bout of chemotherapy put an end to it.

Anyone who is hesitant about donating -- don't be.  Those are some of the nicest people you'll ever meet.  And besides, they give out juice and cookies and this time I missed out on a free T-shirt.


----------



## vitauta

i always knew you two girls were special--rare standouts in the midst of all those cornflakes crowds.


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> i always knew you two girls were special--rare standouts in the midst of all those cornflakes crowds.




My Dad gave almost 80 pints of blood in his lifetime and I remember in those last couple of years when he was needing transfusions himself thinking how grateful I was that people had donated so he could get better.  He said to me when he was receiving his first one that he had just given because it felt good and to now see it from the other side made it all the more meaningful.


----------



## buckytom

LPBeier said:


> I totally understand, Lizzie.  I started giving blood the day after I turned 17



you've been giving blood for 12 years!?!????  



that reminds me of the joke about how my mother decided to start exercising, walkng 5 miles a day every day since she turned 75.



we have no idea where she is and have been out looking for her ever since...

anywhooo, congrats to both of you ladies. lp, your blood is about the only negative thing about you, and tl, anyone would consider themselves lucky to be infused with a bit of you.


----------



## tinlizzie

Whoa, back off, nice people.  All the plus marks go in LP's column.  I only showed up at the right place -- no cigar for that.  But thanks.


----------



## Addie

I can't donate. I have perfectly round blood cells. That means they can't go around corners as it is flowing. The blood cells have an excellent chance of creating a clot in the recipient. No wonder most of my arteries are half closed. I have stents all over the place. The last time I went into the Cath lab, they told me that there is no more they can do for me.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Whoa, back off, nice people.  All the plus marks go in LP's column.  I only showed up at the right place -- no cigar for that.  But thanks.


Hey, I say *you* are the one that deserve the cudo's!  I just commented on how I understood your disappointment at not being able to give more.  I am just a little old (okay in my mid 29's eh Bucky? ) Canuck who does what she can.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> My Dad gave almost *80 pints* of blood in his lifetime and I remember in those last couple of years when he was needing transfusions himself thinking how grateful I was that people had donated so he could get better.  He said to me when he was receiving his first one that he had just given because it felt good and to now see it from the other side made it all the more meaningful.


Oops, that was supposed to read almost 180 pints - 4 times a year over a period of about 50 years (he missed a few).  Now *there* is a person who deserves the cudos!


----------



## vitauta

jeez louise! these 0 Negative folks sure seem to have a problem with accepting  compliments.....


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> jeez louise! these 0 Negative folks sure seem to have a problem with accepting  compliments.....



O.  Negative.


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> Hey, I say *you* are the one that deserve the cudo's!  I just commented on how I understood your disappointment at not being able to give more.  I am just a little old (okay in my mid 29's eh Bucky? ) Canuck who does what she can.



And as for you, Whippersnapper.  Put that halo back on *your* head!


----------



## LPBeier

Um, I think it is time to change the subject! 

I am battling a bit of a migraine.  I had a bad headache yesterday but thought it was just from being in the dentist chair so long but this is definitely a migraine.  I am going to lay down with a warm cloth, turn out the lights and hope the dogs don't bark for a few hours.  There is nothing I can take because all the migraine medications contain things that trigger my migraines .


----------



## babetoo

doing wash, ready to bake something for my driver . got way laid going through recipes. 




got cleaning ladies lined up. made more drs. appointments.taking a coffee break for slight head ache .


----------



## pacanis

I just got two emails from Netflix telling me they received my DVD's I mailed out yesterday and tomorrow I should receive the next two in my queue... the first 2/3 of Downton Abbey season 2


----------



## simonbaker

I should really get off from the computor & go figure out what to make for supper & go get some exercise in today.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> doing wash, ready to bake something for my driver . got way laid going through recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got cleaning ladies lined up. made more drs. appointments.taking a coffee break for slight head ache .


 
Sounds  like you are in better spirits. Keep it up. that is how we like to hear you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hi guys 

I have had a busy day!

This morning I was out in the front garden for about 2 hours trimming back neighbours overcrowding and overhanging plants, creepers and shrubs etc, doing a general tidy up...very satisfying once all done 

I have also been out to the shops getting some bits and pieces and am now home and ready for a nice coffee, will sit out in the garden as it is such a lovely day here today


----------



## Addie

I bit the bullet. I can't reach the back of my kitchen sink. Too short. For the past five years I have been standing on tip toe and strainiing to wipe down the backsplash. So today I got my little stool with the handle in the middle of it and started at one end of the counter and worked my way up to the other end. I didn't realize just how dirty it was until I took a look at the cloth. I now know that it is going on the do more often list. 

Maintenance stopped by today and changed the light bulb and cleaned out all the crud that was in the bathroom light/exhaust fan. It had never been cleaned in more than ten years. We then took a look at my walls. The walls are in good shape. I am not one to damage property that doesn't belong to me. So no repairs are needed. But they do need to be painted. I grabbed the cleaning cloth and quickly wiped an area that was dirty. Louie was surprised at how easy the dirt came off. So it has been decided to have a company come in and wash the walls instead of painting them. To paint them would mean that I would have to spend a few nights with one of my kids. Something I am very hesitant to do. I like the comfort of my own home. For the life of me I have no idea how they are going to clean my little room. The ceiling is two stories high. They are going to need an extension ladder or some scaffolding. My next concern is the floor. I need to have the rug replaced. But with what?


----------



## vitauta

the chobani greek yogurt cups are piling up at my house. it all started about two weeks ago, with my finally discovering a yogurt i could eat.  as i do with so many new things, i am buying up and eating as many flavors of chobani as i can, as fast as i can. one creamy spoonful after another, this stuff is so ridiculously, incredibly tasty, that some days i have eaten nothing else.  there are many flavors, all good, and so far, i will go back for more of every one.  my favorites so far:  passion fruit, pineapple, black cherry and pomegranate.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> the chobani greek yogurt cups are piling up at my house. it all started about two weeks ago, with my finally discovering a yogurt i could eat. as i do with so many new things, i am buying up and eating as many flavors of chobani as i can, as fast as i can. one creamy spoonful after another, this stuff is so ridiculously, incredibly tasty, that some days i have eaten nothing else. there are many flavors, all good, and so far, i will go back for more of every one. my favorites so far: passion fruit, pineapple, black cherry and pomegranate.


 
Oh Yummy! I love yogurt. My favourite comes in little glass pots, I always ate them when we lived in Spain. I can't find them in SA 
I know it was made by Clover Danone but the Danone yogurt we have is not as thick and delicious. Oh boy I miss that stuff!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

It is so nice and cool here this morning at 5.40am...14c loving it! Going to be 32c today, not bad!

I have a couple of MS jobs to do this morning and also the grocery shopping


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> Oh Yummy! I love yogurt. My favourite comes in little glass pots, I always ate them when we lived in Spain. I can't find them in SA
> I know it was made by Clover Danone but the Danone yogurt we have is not as thick and delicious. Oh boy I miss that stuff!




what couldn't one eat out of little glass pots?  

you must miss many things about living in spain. a place i would visit even before france.  care to share a few of your memories of spain, snip?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting under a blanket.  Nice and toasty!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been busy all morning, working and shopping...now going to relax and watch some TV


----------



## vitauta

nobody i know does relaxation as good as you do, kylie--in your hands, relaxing becomes an art form in itself....


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting under a blanket.  Nice and toasty!



Me too!  I'm watching a NCIS rerun on USA.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Me too!  I'm watching a NCIS rerun on USA.



Watching the new SVU...pretty good and then it's time for beddy-bye.  Long day tomorrow.  Flu going through the facility, the unit where my office is located is closed down, no admits.  I just sit in my office and type...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the new SVU...pretty good and then it's time for beddy-bye.  Long day tomorrow.  Flu going through the facility, the unit where my office is located is closed down, no admits.  I just sit in my office and type...



Sounds like the flu is really getting bad all over.  I bet all of the hospitals are a bit busy.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the new SVU...pretty good and then it's time for beddy-bye. Long day tomorrow. Flu going through the facility, the unit where my office is located is closed down, no admits. I just sit in my office and type...


 
Our ER's are overrun. And we have a lot of them. The Mayor has declared a State of Emergency in the city. I have never had the flu in my life. Nor had a flu shot. I seem to have some sort of built in immunity. I am the one who takes care of those who do have it. I wonder just how long my luck can hold out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our facility was the 4th to call the health department today.  So far it's only on our Subacute units, it hasn't migrated to Long Term Care.  They've set up a temporary time clock for the Subacute so we don't break quarantine in the building.  Then we leave and go grocery shopping and home to our loved ones...

Shrek doesn't know it yet, but i am sleeping on the couch tonight.  I can't make him sick.


----------



## Addie

One hospital has set up heated tents outside the ER. It is moreorless their triage area now.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our facility was the 4th to call the health department today.  So far it's only on our Subacute units, it hasn't migrated to Long Term Care.  They've set up a temporary time clock for the Subacute so we don't break quarantine in the building.  Then we leave and go grocery shopping and home to our loved ones...
> 
> Shrek doesn't know it yet, but i am sleeping on the couch tonight.  I can't make him sick.




have most of the oldsters at your facility been given their flu shots?  are you required to, yourself, as a health practitioner?  poor shrek.  is that why you are sitting under a blanket, pf, to make it easier to beg off going to bed?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> have most of the oldsters at your facility been given their flu shots?  are you required to, yourself, as a health practitioner?  poor shrek.  is that why you are sitting under a blanket, pf, to make it easier to beg off going to bed?



Yes, we did flu shots for all residents.  Our Subacute units, though, are short stay.  We average 20 admits and discharges a week.  Always new blood coming in and not all of them have had their flu shots.

The blanket is because my couch is up against an outside brick wall and there's cold seeping in off it.  I let him know he would be solo tonight, he has decided to sleep in his chair.


----------



## vitauta

aww. see?


----------



## LPBeier

Just cleaned up after Violet getting sick all over her bed in my craft room.  She rarely does this so I am worried something is wrong.  Oh how I fuss over my furbabies. 

It doesn't help while cleaning up that my stomach was already a little unsettled.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> what couldn't one eat out of little glass pots?
> 
> you must miss many things about living in spain. a place i would visit even before france. care to share a few of your memories of spain, snip?


 
I was only 17 yrs old when I went to Spain. Lived in Barcelona for a year. It's so different there and the markets are fantastic. I didn't get to do as much as I wanted to. I was Aupairing so most of my time was spent indoors 
It was still a great experience. The Cathedrals are breathtaking and the art museums. Loved the Salvador Dali museum and Sagrada Familia. I cried like a baby when I went up one of the towers in Sagrada familia. It's really high and skew! I'm terrified of heights and I felt like I was going to fall out one of the windows (more like holes!) I made everyone behind me climb back down after getting half way 
The tapas bars were great too and all the meat and cheese deli's.
When I turned 18 I got to sample all the lovely wines and experience the night life of Barcelona. A lot of weirdo's out at night


----------



## Dawgluver

We just checked into a cheap dog friendly motel with beagle after 10 hours on the road, on the way to sort out Mom's life and such and get her cremated.  I was able to talk DH into driving instead of just me flying then driving 2+ hours in a rental.  We're a bit crispy, but just 3 hours left to get to Mom's tomorrow.  Then the fun begins.  Whee.


----------



## Addie

What made you leave? Sounds like a great life.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> What made you leave? Sounds like a great life.


 
My Grandmother was ill, she passed away 2 weeks after I got back to SA. I had to say goodbye. I also met my first husband not long after.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> We just checked into a cheap dog friendly motel with beagle after 10 hours on the road, on the way to sort out Mom's life and such and get her cremated.  I was able to talk DH into driving instead of just me flying then driving 2+ hours in a rental.  We're a bit crispy, but just 3 hours left to get to Mom's tomorrow.  Then the fun begins.  Whee.



Dawg, you are in my thoughts and prayers. 

{{{{{{{{{{{{{Dawgluver}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Just cleaned up after Violet getting sick all over her bed in my craft room.  She rarely does this so I am worried something is wrong.  Oh how I fuss over my furbabies.
> 
> It doesn't help while cleaning up that my stomach was already a little unsettled.



It looks like it will be another night on the couch with Violet.  She has not been sick again, but is also not feeling well at all.  I hate seeing her like this.  Only a few hours earlier she was trying to get me to play in the worst way and now she just wants to cuddle so cuddle we will.  Good thing we have a roomy and comfy couch! 

I will try and get her into the vet early if she isn't any better.


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> nobody i know does relaxation as good as you do, kylie--in your hands, relaxing becomes an art form in itself....



V, I must admit I am very much a morning person and I get soooo much done in the mornings and then in the afternoons I like to kick back and chill out  I get up at 5.30am every morning too, so by late afternoon I usually tire somewhat

If I have MS jobs to do, I always make sure I complete them in the mornings too 

Must have a bit of reclining in the afternoon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have kinks where I didn't know I could have kinks.  This couch is not big enough for the three of us...Shrek is still sacked out in his chair.   I don't think the cats let me move all night.  Well, I don't feel flu-ish, so off to work.


----------



## justplainbill

Tracking the shipment of the 75" of Victorinox magnetic knife edge protectors that I ordered at a cost of 49 cents per inch.


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> V, I must admit I am very much a morning person and I get soooo much done in the mornings and then in the afternoons I like to kick back and chill out  I get up at 5.30am every morning too, so by late afternoon I usually tire somewhat
> 
> If I have MS jobs to do, I always make sure I complete them in the mornings too
> 
> Must have a bit of reclining in the afternoon



maybe it is precisely because of all the hard work beforehand, that your relaxation times seem so extra delicious to us, kylie.  i don't really know. but i look forward to your 'cuppas' with a smile of anticipation.  i feel like there is a recliner and a fresh-brewed coffee waiting just for me, as soon as i 'finish up'....


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I have two sick dogs now.  We can not figure out what it could possibly be.  The only thing TB has come up with is the sidewalk "salt" the complex put down yesterday because of a call for ice overnight.  This stuff is supposed to be pet friendly, but we are wondering if they got it on their paws and licked it off.  

I just can't afford another double vet bill but I also can't stand to see them suffer.  

Joie is in the hall where he got sick propped up against the door of the guest bathroom and won't move.  I can see him from my office but can't get him to come to me.  We don't know if he can't walk or just doesn't want to (he can be like that). Violet is a bit better than last night but still on the couch where we slept all night. (PF, sounds like you and I had similar nights with pets on couches).

I am worried


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Well, I have two sick dogs now.  We can not figure out what it could possibly be.  The only thing TB has come up with is the sidewalk "salt" the complex put down yesterday because of a call for ice overnight.  This stuff is supposed to be pet friendly, but we are wondering if they got it on their paws and licked it off.
> 
> I just can't afford another double vet bill but I also can't stand to see them suffer.
> 
> Joie is in the hall where he got sick propped up against the door of the guest bathroom and won't move.  I can see him from my office but can't get him to come to me.  We don't know if he can't walk or just doesn't want to (he can be like that). Violet is a bit better than last night but still on the couch where we slept all night. (PF, sounds like you and I had similar nights with pets on couches).
> 
> I am worried


Bummer. (((Hugs)))

Can you get them to drink a lot of water to dilute anything they may have ingested?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the new SVU...pretty good and then it's time for beddy-bye.  Long day tomorrow.  Flu going through the facility, the unit where my office is located is closed down, no admits.  I just sit in my office and type...



The SVU was very good.  I love the plot twists.  

The flu has shut down several units in three of our main hospitals this week and DH says that it is really affecting both drivers and clients at work.  I am supposed to go to a ladies' night tomorrow but it has been a busy week and I am worried about someone being sick (I will most likely pick it up) so I am not sure if I will go now.  It is horrible to always have to think of these things when making plans.


----------



## pacanis

I'm going to head about back here shortly and do a little target shooting. It's absolutely gorgeous here today, especially for this time of year. And I _aim_ to take advantage of it.

Laurie, there might be "pet safe" ice melters, but they _all_ will still pit concrete. I won't use them no matter how icey my parking area gets because of this. I don't know if that's the problem or not, but you might want to get in the habit of rinsing your pets' feet in the winter.


----------



## MrsLMB

LPBeier said:


> Well, I have two sick dogs now. We can not figure out what it could possibly be. The only thing TB has come up with is the sidewalk "salt" the complex put down yesterday because of a call for ice overnight. This stuff is supposed to be pet friendly, but we are wondering if they got it on their paws and licked it off.
> 
> I just can't afford another double vet bill but I also can't stand to see them suffer.
> 
> Joie is in the hall where he got sick propped up against the door of the guest bathroom and won't move. I can see him from my office but can't get him to come to me. We don't know if he can't walk or just doesn't want to (he can be like that). Violet is a bit better than last night but still on the couch where we slept all night. (PF, sounds like you and I had similar nights with pets on couches).
> 
> I am worried


 
You need to be worried !!

First thing you need to find out is exactly what they put down. Many of those melters have ingredients that are toxic to animals. "Pet Friendly" doesn't always equate to pet friendly. Some of the products out there actually have ingredients that heat up to melt the ice .. if an animal ingests that it will heat up inside of them.

So find out exactly what the product it .. name and mfg. Call the vet.

It is not always advisable to induce vomiting or even have them drink water .. vet attention is really important.

Sometimes when a pet ingests something toxic like slug bait for instance the only thing they can do is charcoal or something similar to neutralize it.

Hopefully it is nothing so serious, but best to be on the safe side.

Good luck and let us know how they are doing.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I'm going to head about back here shortly and do a little target shooting. It's absolutely gorgeous here today, especially for this time of year. And I _aim_ to take advantage of it.
> 
> Laurie, there might be "pet safe" ice melters, but they _all_ will still pit concrete. I won't use them no matter how icey my parking area gets because of this. I don't know if that's the problem or not, but you might want to get in the habit of rinsing your pets' feet in the winter.


Thanks, Pac.  It caught us off guard yesterday.  We usually do wash their feet when there is snow and/or ice out there, but our weather is usually milder and they don't de-ice if conditions don't warrant it.  This is the first time they did it "in case".  We have no control over it.  But we will be more careful in the future.

Joie finally moved and had a big drink of water.  We are taking them both in to the vet in an hour.


----------



## pacanis

Let us know.
Probably the only thing they can do is best guess, but they'll be able to check temp, heart rate, lungs and all that. And they'll know if they are seeing dogs with similar symptoms.


----------



## babetoo

getting ready to go once again to dr. removal of the 24 hour ekg.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, back from the vet.  The dogs were both unusually hyper by the time we got there - the staff all know them and said "they aren't usually like that".  Their temps and hydration are good, but they both had tender tummy regions, glassy eyes and were panting like they were in pain (I know that one from Violet with her chronic hip pain).  The vet said (as you already alluded, Pac) that she can only guess it was the salt because I can't come up with anything else they could have got in a 48 hour period.  

We have to watch them carefully and they are both on some stomach medicine for three days.  If it gets worse or no better, I have to take them back for more tests.  

I am exhausted from being up with Violet most of the night and then dealing with Joie and then rushing to the vet.  After TB leaves for work I am hoping the three of us can have a good nap.

Thanks everyone for allowing me to go crazy here - they may be animals, but they are my only "kids".


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> getting ready to go once again to dr. removal of the 24 hour ekg.



Hoping all is well, Babe. {{{{{{{{{{{{Babetoo}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, hope all is well Babe xx


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are getting our new Sealy Posturepedic mattress delivered, WOOHOO!!

Nothing like a brand new mattress 

So I am having to stay in and wait for it to arrive...so I have been out in the garden this morning and now about to get on the exercise bike


----------



## pacanis

Seems like the worse is over, Laurie. At least you got some tummy medicine for the pooches.

I just got back from the neighbor's. I saw him fiddling around with something over there, so I walked over and we gabbed for an hour or so. It's little things like that that help break up the winter. We don't see much of each other when there's snow on the ground and it's darn near all melted 

Whoo-Hoo! New mattress! 
I should go make up my bed like I said a week ago, but I've gotten so used to sleeping on the couch I'll probably sleep right through my alarm if I ever sleep in a real bed again


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Today we are getting our new Sealy Posturepedic mattress delivered, WOOHOO!!
> 
> Nothing like a brand new mattress
> 
> So I am having to stay in and wait for it to arrive...so I have been out in the garden this morning and now about to get on the exercise bike


Yes, getting new things like that is always nice.  TB is waiting for his new "superphone" to be delivered.  But beds are specially nice!  I can't wait to get a new one! 

Here's to good sleeps!


----------



## pacanis

Here's to Serta commercials when I was a kid growing up 
"Be a perfect sleeper, Buy a perfect sleeper... from Serta"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been snowing all day, 6" of snow in the flat.  Now it's starting to blow.  I wore Mary Janes to work this morning...  Facility still in quarantine, some family members are angry...but hey, we are trying to keep it contained.  No new flu symptoms showing up, just the original 4 residents and three nurses.

Long day heading for bed soon, Shrek said he'd sleep in his chair again so I could sleep in the bed, I had more twists in my back than a pretzel this morning.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's been snowing all day, 6" of snow in the flat.  Now it's starting to blow.  I wore Mary Janes to work this morning...  Facility still in quarantine, some family members are angry...but hey, we are trying to keep it contained.  No new flu symptoms showing up, just the original 4 residents and three nurses.
> 
> Long day heading for bed soon, Shrek said he'd sleep in his chair again so I could sleep in the bed, I had more twists in my back than a pretzel this morning.



Hope you get a better sleep tonight Princess.  Stay healthy!


----------



## chopper

So glad you have snow PF,  Please send some my way.


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> So glad you have snow PF,  Please send some my way.



Send it all Chopper's way - we don't want any!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> Send it all Chopper's way - we don't want any!



Lol. I'll take it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> So glad you have snow PF,  Please send some my way.



Wish I could, but the ground is sucking it up really fast.  The water table is usually fairly high so it takes a while for the gutters to clear, the melt water is going quickly.  Not a puddle anywhere.


----------



## simonbaker

vitauta said:


> the chobani greek yogurt cups are piling up at my house. it all started about two weeks ago, with my finally discovering a yogurt i could eat. as i do with so many new things, i am buying up and eating as many flavors of chobani as i can, as fast as i can. one creamy spoonful after another, this stuff is so ridiculously, incredibly tasty, that some days i have eaten nothing else. there are many flavors, all good, and so far, i will go back for more of every one. my favorites so far: passion fruit, pineapple, black cherry and pomegranate.


 The fig kind is very good too. I sprinkle a few walnuts in that one.


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> So glad you have snow PF, Please send some my way.


 You can all keep the snow out west!!  Ours is just about all melted with the rain today, I would be happy to do without any snow for awhile. Rain isn't so bad for moisture as long as it doesn't freeze.


----------



## Addie

I picked up a couple of masks today at Winthrop. If I hear of  just one resident having the flu, I will use one every time I leave my apartment. They have had only one case in Winthrop. A nurse. All of the staff are wearing masks. 

My apartment is going to be painted next Tuesday. I have an appointment at BMC the same day. I am nervous about going there. I think I will bring a mask with me.


----------



## Kylie1969

We got our new mattress today WOOHOO...cant wait to get into bed tonight


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> We got our new mattress today WOOHOO...cant wait to get into bed tonight



We got a new bed, too! It's a Sealy Memory Foam mattress and I love it. It's a little taller than our old bed, so it will take some getting used to, but it's really comfortable.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> We got a new bed, too! It's a Sealy Memory Foam mattress and I love it. It's a little taller than our old bed, so it will take some getting used to, but it's really comfortable.


I'm glad you like yours. I slept in one at my MIL's and hated it. It took far too much energy to change position. She hated it too and luckily the store exchanged it for something more normal/ordinary.


----------



## Katie H

Just heard the washer stop, which means I will be going outside to hang our linens on the line to dry.  Love crawling into bed on Friday night.  The fresh smell of line-dried sheets is such sweet perfume.

Once the sheets are on the line then I'll begin "Kabooming" as Glenn calls it.  He calls today "Kaboom Friday" because that's the name of the products I use to clean the bathrooms.  Once the bathrooms are done, the kitchen and utility room floors get scrubbed and the vacuum is pressed into service for the rest of the house.

The temp is almost to the mid-60s and I'm sooooo tempted to open a window or two to shoo out some of the stale wintertime air in the house, but I think I'll refrain from that.  Not quite warm enough to do it.  Still......


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> Okay, back from the vet.  The dogs were both unusually hyper by the time we got there - the staff all know them and said "they aren't usually like that".  Their temps and hydration are good, but they both had tender tummy regions, glassy eyes and were panting like they were in pain (I know that one from Violet with her chronic hip pain).  The vet said (as you already alluded, Pac) that she can only guess it was the salt because I can't come up with anything else they could have got in a 48 hour period.
> 
> We have to watch them carefully and they are both on some stomach medicine for three days.  If it gets worse or no better, I have to take them back for more tests.
> 
> I am exhausted from being up with Violet most of the night and then dealing with Joie and then rushing to the vet.  After TB leaves for work I am hoping the three of us can have a good nap.
> 
> Thanks everyone for allowing me to go crazy here - they may be animals, but they are my only "kids".



So how are the kids?  And how is Mom?


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> getting ready to go once again to dr. removal of the 24 hour ekg.



Hoping things went well for you.  Doing better today?  Lots of well-wishes going your way.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> So how are the kids?  And how is Mom?



Thanks for asking Lizzie!

They both slept most of the afternoon and evening and only got me up once but it was just to go outside.  Violet gobbled her breakfast and now is begging for her afternoon walk already which she hasn't been interested in for two days (a real sign of illness there).  Joie wouldn't eat and threw up bile again and is the more subdued of the too.  I will have to keep an eye on him.  

Mom is better, but still concerned about the little one.  A good night sleep really helped and I have TB home with me all day today so he can share in giving out the TLC!


----------



## msmofet

Just had a scare. I felt shakey, light headed and felt like I was going to pass out. I tested my blood and my blood sugar dropped down to 62. I had some coke and feel a bit better. Need to run pick DD up.


----------



## Somebunny

I am resting......albeit uncomfortably.  I went to a routine Chiropractic appointment after work last night and left there feeling like I had been hit by a truck.  I had one errand to run before I could go home and I nearly passed out from the pain when trying to get out of he car. By the time I made it the twenty or so miles home I could neither sit nor stand without significant excruciating pain.  I took some naproxen, applied an ice pack for about an hour and then went to bed.  Lying down was about 25% better than sitting or standing. Still lots of pain this morning (like muscle spasms). Had to go to work, because I was covering someone else who is out with Norovirus.  Once at work we found someone to "cover" me (it was apparent that I would be of no use) and I headed back to the chiropractor.  Turns out my "hip flexors" were all out of whack (from the neck adjustment last night)  this has caused multiple muscle spasms and sciatic pain.  
I probably should have posted this in "venting". But the thread title is "what are you doing"?  And what I am doing is whining......and resting


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> We got a new bed, too! It's a Sealy Memory Foam mattress and I love it. It's a little taller than our old bed, so it will take some getting used to, but it's really comfortable.



That is excellent GG 

Ours is a Sealy Posturepedic Oasis, it has a nice soft top, but still firm....we couldnt have gone the next bed up in the range and had the even softer cushion top but we didnt want it "that" soft

Yes, they say they can take up to 30 days or more for your body to adjust to the feel of the bed


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change came through overnight and it is lovely this morning 

I am going to be doing a bit of gardening this morning...there are a lot of leaves on trees and shrubs that got burnt when we had that 46c day, so I want to cut all of those leaves off as they look terrible!


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Just had a scare. I felt shakey, light headed and felt like I was going to pass out. I tested my blood and my blood sugar dropped down to 62. I had some coke and feel a bit better. Need to run pick DD up.





Somebunny said:


> I am resting......albeit uncomfortably.  I went to a routine Chiropractic appointment after work last night and left there feeling like I had been hit by a truck.  I had one errand to run before I could go home and I nearly passed out from the pain when trying to get out of he car. By the time I made it the twenty or so miles home I could neither sit nor stand without significant excruciating pain.  I took some naproxen, applied an ice pack for about an hour and then went to bed.  Lying down was about 25% better than sitting or standing. Still lots of pain this morning (like muscle spasms). Had to go to work, because I was covering someone else who is out with Norovirus.  Once at work we found someone to "cover" me (it was apparent that I would be of no use) and I headed back to the chiropractor.  Turns out my "hip flexors" were all out of whack (from the neck adjustment last night)  this has caused multiple muscle spasms and sciatic pain.
> I probably should have posted this in "venting". But the thread title is "what are you doing"?  And what I am doing is whining......and resting


Are you guys okay now? Gee wilikers, will you ladies please take care of yourselves.

(((Hugs))) and healing vibes going out to both of you.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Are you guys okay now? Gee wilikers, will you ladies please take care of yourselves.
> 
> (((Hugs))) and healing vibes going out to both of you.



+1


----------



## taxlady

I got back from getting a new smart phone and buying a few groceries. I picked up a bunch of root veggies to add to the pork stew that I defrosted. I didn't put nearly enough vegis in when I made it.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> I got back from getting a new smart phone and buying a few groceries. I picked up a bunch of root veggies to add to the pork stew that I defrosted. I didn't put nearly enough vegis in when I made it.



That pork stew sounds yummy Taxlady . Thanks  for the hugs,  I am still resting, feeling a bit better 
than this a.m.


----------



## Somebunny

msmofet said:


> Just had a scare. I felt shakey, light headed and felt like I was going to pass out. I tested my blood and my blood sugar dropped down to 62. I had some coke and feel a bit better. Need to run pick DD up.



Feel better msmofet.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Are you guys okay now? Gee wilikers, will you ladies please take care of yourselves.
> 
> (((Hugs))) and healing vibes going out to both of you.


 
I hear ya. It seems every thread I open someone is feeling ill 
We need a "What Ails Ya" forum 

I haven't done much of anything today. Made a formal complaint againt my local post office, that's about it. I've got a case # and everything 
And I'm about to email someone and ask them if they got a purchase I made from them into UPS today, but I feel I won't want to read the reply. If they haven't sent me a tracking # by now...


----------



## Andy M.

I just had a go around with the USPS.  My mail order pharmacy shipped me some meds on 1/2 and the tracking info indicated it was delivered on 1/5.  I never got it.  So I called the USPS and they surmised they put it into the wrong mailbox.  They're hoping it will get turned in.  They're not 'desirable' drugs - unless the thief has high blood pressure.

Then I called the mail order Rx company and they offered to do an early refill for which I will be charged my copay.  If the lost drugs haven't turned up in three months, they will give me a free refill.

I am going away for two weeks in two weeks so I'm just trying to ensure I have what I need.


----------



## Kylie1969

Where are you heading to Andy?


----------



## taxlady

That sounds like a real PITA, Andy. Good luck.


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie, we go to Aruba, where we have a timeshare, for two weeks every winter.  

Taxlady, I try to plan ahead, so I have enough to keep me going until the new shipment arrives.


----------



## pacanis

That stinks alright, Andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just want to send out a group hug to all.  I've been lawyering, paying bills, cleaning, and plan to get rid of the most extensive artificial flower collection I have EVAH seen!  Dang!  And the only Internet connection we have is my iPhone.  Gah! I am down to one shred of hair!  


Mom was a classy lady, but OMG, does she have stuff!


----------



## babetoo

waiting for cleaning people to finish up. then think i  will have a cocktail and see what nancy is babbling about tonight


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Just want to send out a group hug to all.  I've been lawyering, paying bills, cleaning, and plan to get rid of the most extensive artificial flower collection I have EVAH seen!  Dang!  And the only Internet connection we have is my iPhone.  Gah! I am down to one shred of hair!
> 
> 
> Mom was a classy lady, but OMG, does she have stuff!


Yeah, my mum had a lot of stuff. I would never have believed that one person could have so much stuff to throw away. I spent a month on it in 2005, when she was alive and another two weeks on it in 2011. My sister had spent an extra couple of weeks on it between the time my mum died and the 2011 trip. Gah! is right. With my mum it was mostly papers, newspapers, and empty glass jars!


----------



## Kylie1969

Aruba, sounds great, lucky duck


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That stinks alright, Andy.




It's really hard but we do it so others don't have to.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to a retirement party at John Deere's today and took the tour of the plant. The one building was 1.8 miles long, holy mackeral. Thank goodness we were able to ride on some sort of a tram. Very interesting.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I'm glad you like yours. I slept in one at my MIL's and hated it. It took far too much energy to change position. She hated it too and luckily the store exchanged it for something more normal/ordinary.


 That mattress had the same effect on me. It felt like I was on fly paper & couldn't move, as I have always had a bad back. I know some people that have them & really love them though too.


----------



## simonbaker

I have been communicating with my siblings all night( 3 sisters & 4 brothers) our mom is in alot of pain with her back, she is 82.  She went to the chiropractor today. After she got out of the car she could hardly move. A nice neighbor brought her to the hospital. She has to wait until tuesday to get an MRI to find out what's going on. The doc. thought maybe a pinched nerve. Just gave her some pain med.'s. She has to use a walker to even walk. I think I will go there tomorrow morning.


----------



## LPBeier

Just chuckling at TB. 

This morning he asked that I not go to my once-a-month ladies' night because we haven't had a lot of relaxing time together.  He wanted to make dinner together and watch a movie.  I jumped at the chance for the quality time together! 

Well, a few days ago he ordered a new cell phone (long story) and he didn't think it would be here for a week but it arrived about an hour ago.  He has been busily programming it and reading up on all the functionality.  

So, a few minutes ago he said "honey, look, if you really want to go out tonight with the girls I shouldn't stop you - you don't get to do it often.  I am just thinking of you".

Ya right!


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I have been communicating with my siblings all night( 3 sisters & 4 brothers) our mom is in alot of pain with her back, she is 82.  She went to the chiropractor today. After she got out of the car she could hardly move. A nice neighbor brought her to the hospital. She has to wait until tuesday to get an MRI to find out what's going on. The doc. thought maybe a pinched nerve. Just gave her some pain med.'s. She has to use a walker to even walk. I think I will go there tomorrow morning.



{{{{{{{{{{{{{Simonbaker and her Mom}}}}}}}}}}}}}.  Hope she can get some relief soon.  Are they keeping her in the hospital?  My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Just had a scare. I felt shakey, light headed and felt like I was going to pass out. I tested my blood and my blood sugar dropped down to 62. I had some coke and feel a bit better. Need to run pick DD up.



Oh no, MsM!
FYI - Better for you would be a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, the jelly to pick up your blood sugar and the peanut butter to sustain that level.  Just having a coke or juice brings up your blood sugar, but does not sustain it and you are at risk for another crash.  Always have protein of some sort available for those blood sugar crashes.  Don't want you bottoming out when you are driving...


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no, MsM!
> FYI - Better for you would be a peanut butter and jelly sandwich, the jelly to pick up your blood sugar and the peanut butter to sustain that level. Just having a coke or juice brings up your blood sugar, but does not sustain it and you are at risk for another crash. Always have protein of some sort available for those blood sugar crashes. Don't want you bottoming out when you are driving...


 Thank you PF. It was pouring and I had to pick DD up after track practice (school is locked as soon as track is done). So I grabbed a slice of pizza down road from school and shared it with DD.


----------



## Kylie1969

I did some gardening this morning, then this afternoon Steve and I have been playing the Zombie part of Call of Duty Black Ops on the Wii U, lots of fun 

Then watched a few episodes of Masterchef


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> Thank you PF. It was pouring and I had to pick DD up after track practice (school is locked as soon as track is done). So I grabbed a slice of pizza down road from school and shared it with DD.



Ask Shrek, I'm a natural nagger...he calls me "5 Horse Woman"...Nag, Nag, Nag, Nag, Nag


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks for asking Lizzie!
> 
> They both slept most of the afternoon and evening and only got me up once but it was just to go outside.  Violet gobbled her breakfast and now is begging for her afternoon walk already which she hasn't been interested in for two days (a real sign of illness there).  Joie wouldn't eat and threw up bile again and is the more subdued of the too.  I will have to keep an eye on him.
> 
> Mom is better, but still concerned about the little one.  A good night sleep really helped and I have TB home with me all day today so he can share in giving out the TLC!



That's all good news.  What was that old saying about "when you've got your health, you've got everything" - when the household is healthy, life is more than good.


----------



## chopper

I don't have diabetes, but yesterday when I was in the store I started to feel really hungry and then I started to sweat and felt like I might faint. I bought peanut butter so I got a spoon out of my lunchbox when I got to the car.  I really felt like it would be a bad time to drive, so I waited a few minutes, and then started feeling better after having the peanut butter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I don't have diabetes, but yesterday when I was in the store I started to feel really hungry and then I started to sweat and felt like I might faint. I bought peanut butter so I got a spoon out of my lunchbox when I got to the car.  I really felt like it would be a bad time to drive, so I waited a few minutes, and then started feeling better after having the peanut butter.



You can get Hypoglycemic, good job of thinking of the peanut butter.  If this happens, you need to start having a mid morning snack.  Or break up your meals to 6 a day.  If you have a doctor, let them know you had an episode like this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can get Hypoglycemic, good job of thinking of the peanut butter.  If this happens, you need to start having a mid morning snack.  Or break up your meals to 6 a day.  If you have a doctor, let them know you had an episode like this.



+1


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP



Yay!    : heart:


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP



Fantastic!  Congratulations.


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail. My Diploma for my Master's was delivered. I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner. That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP


 

Congratulations PF .. wtg !!!!


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can get Hypoglycemic, good job of thinking of the peanut butter. If this happens, you need to start having a mid morning snack. Or break up your meals to 6 a day. If you have a doctor, let them know you had an episode like this.


 
Absolutely right on that !  My Mom had it and that was her routine .. multiple small eats and she had it under control.  I also have it and it's easy to deal with if you know what's happening.  Keep a small snack within reach ... and let your Dr know what's going on.


----------



## LPBeier

Heading back to the vet with Joie.  He was so much better and now is really sick again.  I am so worried.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP



Great news. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, everyone, it's only taken me 6 years...now I wonder what I should go back to school for...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can get Hypoglycemic, good job of thinking of the peanut butter.  If this happens, you need to start having a mid morning snack.  Or break up your meals to 6 a day.  If you have a doctor, let them know you had an episode like this.



I usually do eat a snack, and didn't that day because I had a lot to do after work. Silly me. I will remember from now on. That was a little scary.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, everyone, it's only taken me 6 years...now I wonder what I should go back to school for...





Dr. Princess Fiona, M.D.

Hmmm...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Medical Doc...Nah...Nursing Doctorate, maybe.  I was thinking more along the lines of a degree in English literature or Underwater basketweaving...


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP



Wonderful news, congratulations Fi, all that hard work has paid off  

So happy for you!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Heading back to the vet with Joie.  He was so much better and now is really sick again.  I am so worried.


Oh no! I bet you are worried. Sending some healing vibes in Joie's direction.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP


Well Congarats to you PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

or maybe it NP-G...anyway you look at it, it's word salad...Thanks!

FYI - I still have to pass my boards to be licensed...


----------



## pacanis

Congratulations, Fi 

Not good news, Laurie, but maybe it just hit him harder and it's taking longer to bounce back. Keep us posted.

I went shooting again today. It must have been 60F out there. I got some real tight groups with a rifle not known for its accuracy, which probably only means something to me 

And I just threw some ribbers on the gasser.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good shooting, Pac!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good shooting, Pac!


 
Thanks! 
I was in a groove.
Keeping in mind, 53 year old eyes with iron sights at 100 yds 
My three and four shot strings were pretty much yielding 1-1/2" groups.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very impressive, that is not easy to do with a rifle.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very impressive, that is not easy to do with a rifle.


 
Well since you've taken interest 
This was at 50 yds with a scoped .22.
Five shots, one hole  My best shooting so far.


----------



## vitauta

very impressive shooting, pac.  great eye!

your rifle shoots kiwis?


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> very impressive shooting, pac. great eye!
> 
> your rifle shoots kiwis?


 
Thanks. I got lucky.
Kiwis?   I'm sure I could hit one given enough shots... the fruit, Kylie, relax


----------



## Andy M.

Impressive!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely morning here...it has been raining now for about 4 hours, fabulous...we so need it all over Australia 

Dont have to put the sprinkler system on today now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Well since you've taken interest
> This was at 50 yds with a scoped .22.
> Five shots, one hole  My best shooting so far.



That is great!  I used to shoot like that, I'm a bit out of practice.

And Kiwis are from New Zealand...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, everyone, it's only taken me 6 years...now I wonder what I should go back to school for...


 
Go back to school for something you are passionate about. Even if it is just knitting. Or underwater basket weaving. It is time you did something selfish just for yourself.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is great! I used to shoot like that, I'm a bit out of practice.
> 
> And Kiwis are from New Zealand...


 
Remind me to stay on your good side.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail.  My Diploma for my Master's was delivered.  I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner.  That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP



Just saw this!  Congrats your Ogreness!  I knew you could do it!


----------



## LPBeier

Just a quick update.  Joie's stomach upsets seem to be the least of his worries.  Through xrays there is a mass in one of his lungs.  It could be minor or something major but we won't know until we get the radiologist's report and blood tests back on Monday.  He is doing okay right now, but "Mom and Dad" are a little bit fatigued and worried.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Joie, hugs for all four of you!


----------



## babetoo

starting to get ready for bed and reading. mostly today, i just enjoyed my clean house. got laundry caught up so felt very unencumbered by guilt over chores. carpet cleaning next thurs. night all!!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Thanks!
> I was in a groove.
> Keeping in mind, 53 year old eyes with iron sights at 100 yds
> My three and four shot strings were pretty much yielding 1-1/2" groups.


What kind of coin is that? I can't tell, it isn't Canadian. 


pacanis said:


> Well since you've taken interest
> This was at 50 yds with a scoped .22.
> Five shots, one hole  My best shooting so far.


Holy ****! I'm impressed.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Joie, hugs for all four of you!


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What kind of coin is that? I can't tell, it isn't Canadian.
> 
> Holy ****! I'm impressed.



They were a quarter and a dime.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They were a quarter and a dime.


I recognized the dime.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yesterday I got a much anticipated item in the mail. My Diploma for my Master's was delivered. I am now, officially, a Geriatric Nurse Practitioner. That is... PrincessFiona60 MSN, GNP


 Good job PF congrats!!


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Joie, hugs for all four of you!


 
Congrats! Master's wow! Well done


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Just a quick update.  Joie's stomach upsets seem to be the least of his worries.  Through xrays there is a mass in one of his lungs.  It could be minor or something major but we won't know until we get the radiologist's report and blood tests back on Monday.  He is doing okay right now, but "Mom and Dad" are a little bit fatigued and worried.



{{{{{Joie}}}}. {{{{{LP & DH }}}}}


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> Just a quick update.  Joie's stomach upsets seem to be the least of his worries.  Through xrays there is a mass in one of his lungs.  It could be minor or something major but we won't know until we get the radiologist's report and blood tests back on Monday.  He is doing okay right now, but "Mom and Dad" are a little bit fatigued and worried.



Hope you get some better news for Joie on Monday.  Thinking of you all.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> {{{{{Joie}}}}. {{{{{LP & DH }}}}}



I couldn't say it any better.

And congrats, PF!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone.  I got a good night's sleep last night and it seems so did Joie.  TB said he only woke up once to go outside and curled right back up and went to sleep.  He is sleeping a lot today, but that is to be expected with the medication he is on.  When he is up he is playful which is nice to see.  

It is funny how all things work out.  It seems that the original problem for both of them was the salt product on their feet that they licked off.  Violet got better, but Joie's symptoms persisted and we were able to determine there may something more serious going on and now we can get to the bottom of it.  And Violet, being on a tiny bit of antacid is eating better and acting better.  They think she has her "Mom's" nervous stomach (might as well, she has my arthritis and food allergies ).

I really do appreciate all your thoughts prayers and hugs.  This is such an awesome place.

Now if I can add another thing.  Some of you might remember me mentioning I have to have an angiogram.  Well, it is this Friday and besides my nervousness about it I have some cold symptoms and because of all the flu, and the procedure itself, they have told me if I have any symptoms by Wednesday the procedure will be cancelled and I will go on the list again, probably another 3 month wait.  I really need to just get this done and behind me (I know my fears are exaggerated, but there are personal reasons behind them).  So, if you can just think of me while I rest I would appreciate it.  I also have a major dental appointment on Tuesday as well.

Thanks, friends.  Now I am going to go back and cuddle under the covers with my little guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anxiety is a killer, I know, any ache or twinge and I have to sit and decide if I'm having a heart attack...I get myself so worked up that I create symptoms and they are real...at that point.  Real, except for an actual heart attack. 

Calm, calm...nice herbal tea and relax.  You can do it LP!


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching the footall game. And a game is what is has turned into finally.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Laurie))) Phew, I'm glad to hear that Joie is doing better.

Maybe you should take some echinacea to help prevent getting cold symptoms? I'm sending good vibes in your direction.


----------



## Dawgluver

Laurie, I sure hope you can get that angiogram.  I had one many years ago and got to watch it, fascinating.  And yes, I am weird.  More hugs!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  Atlanta and Seattle. On the car radio.


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> Congratulations PF .. wtg !!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## simonbaker

Spending time in sw Mn. With my mom. She has some bad nerve damage in her lower back. We have to wait until Tuesday for a MRI. Trying to convince her to come back with me as I need 2 get back to work but she s being stubborn about it. After last night I do not want to leave her alone. Bad bought of diareha & she cannot move very fast. I was up with her most of the night. She uses a walker all around the house.  I am worried she would fall if left alone. If she came back with me I could have people with her during the day when we are at work. She still won t go. Argh!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Spending time in sw Mn. With my mom. She has some bad nerve damage in her lower back. We have to wait until Tuesday for a MRI. Trying to convince her to come back with me as I need 2 get back to work but she s being stubborn about it. After last night I do not want to leave her alone. Bad bought of diareha & she cannot move very fast. I was up with her most of the night. She uses a walker all around the house.  I am worried she would fall if left alone. If she came back with me I could have people with her during the day when we are at work. She still won t go. Argh!!!



This sounds familiar, SB.  Am thinking our moms may have collaborated at some point.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> This sounds familiar, SB.  Am thinking our moms may have collaborated at some point.



My Dad was cut from the same mold.  It took a lot to finally convince him he couldn't be on his own and the idea of moving in with us was much more pleasant to him than going in a care home at that time.  

Sending thoughts and prayers your way, SB.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{ Simonbaker & her Mom }}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It is so hard to know and live through the notion that _your parent has the right to fail_.  Sometimes this has to be proven to them.  We have let people go home from our facility that we knew were not capable, because _it is their right to go home._  I know it sounds horrible, but when they are adamant to do things on their own...all you can do is be ready to pick up the pieces and continue to offer support and help.  All of you good children are doing just fine in the support and advice department, but they are adults and allowed to continue making their own mistakes.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is so hard to know and live through the notion that _your parent has the right to fail_.  Sometimes this has to be proven to them.  We have let people go home from our facility that we knew were not capable, because _it is their right to go home._  I know it sounds horrible, but when they are adamant to do things on their own...all you can do is be ready to pick up the pieces and continue to offer support and help.  All of you good children are doing just fine in the support and advice department, but they are adults and allowed to continue making their own mistakes.


Very well put PF.

I just have to think about how I would feel in the parent's place.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is so hard to know and live through the notion that _your parent has the right to fail_.  Sometimes this has to be proven to them.  We have let people go home from our facility that we knew were not capable, because _it is their right to go home._  I know it sounds horrible, but when they are adamant to do things on their own...all you can do is be ready to pick up the pieces and continue to offer support and help.  All of you good children are doing just fine in the support and advice department, but they are adults and allowed to continue making their own mistakes.



Thanks, PF.  Yes, I did learn a lot about this in those three years that Dad lived with us.  But at least I had him close by so I could be there when he did fall (literally and figuratively).  But it was very hard watching him deteriorate and not try to smother him too much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, PF.  Yes, I did learn a lot about this in those three years that Dad lived with us.  But at least I had him close by so I could be there when he did fall (literally and figuratively).  But it was very hard watching him deteriorate and not try to smother him too much.



Then there is cold-hearted me who walks up and says, "Put your hands here and push."  when they want a free ride in their wheelchair or I make them get out of bed and walk to the bathroom instead of helping them with a bedpan. But, if they want to go home, someone has to be the taskmaster.  I know it's hard, I'm glad I am not watching my parents. Mom is 70, Dad is 71...Shrek will be 67, soon...


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is so hard to know and live through the notion that _your parent has the right to fail_. Sometimes this has to be proven to them. We have let people go home from our facility that we knew were not capable, because _it is their right to go home._ I know it sounds horrible, but when they are adamant to do things on their own...all you can do is be ready to pick up the pieces and continue to offer support and help. All of you good children are doing just fine in the support and advice department, but they are adults and allowed to continue making their own mistakes.


 
Great words of advice.  I also went through this with my Dad.  It was difficult and at times hearbreaking, but his feelings and dignity had to be considered.  When he knew the time was right we made the move for him and he was thankful for all the support we were able to provide to him when he needed to prove himself.  There are times I wish we had pushed him but after all was said and done and he was gone I recognized the importance of what we allowed him - as an adult - to do.  It's a tough situation SB and we are sending best wishes and prayers to your family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> Great words of advice.  I also went through this with my Dad.  It was difficult and at times hearbreaking, but his feelings and dignity had to be considered.  When he knew the time was right we made the move for him and he was thankful for all the support we were able to provide to him when he needed to prove himself.  There are times I wish we had pushed him but after all was said and done and he was gone I recognized the importance of what we allowed him - as an adult - to do.  It's a tough situation SB and we are sending best wishes and prayers to your family.



It's tough to remember that you are still the child...your parent hasn't forgotten that. I will not take care of my parents, I also will not provide daily care for Shrek, I will make sure that they have the best of care, in their homes for as long as possible, but I wish to remain daughter and wife, never a parent.  I am not very objective when it comes to MY parents and husband.


----------



## Kylie1969

About to head over to mums for a coffee and chat


----------



## taxlady

I have been fighting with my new phone. I went to my cell providers website and signed in. Then I updated the SIM card (new, smaller, LTE SIM). Big warnings that it would take place immediately and that it isn't reversible. Well, I tried calling Stirling, but it said no network, so I powered off the phone and powered it back on (as instructed yesterday). Still no network. Gah.

Well, I have Bell's "Single Number Reach" for my other phone number and usually have it forwarded to my cell. Most of my friends and clients use that number. So, I switched the forwarding to Stirling's mobile before we went out for supper. I tried calling fido (cell phone provider) and they are closed after 17h on Sundays. Gah!

Then later, when I was installing some apps, I noticed that it said "fido", so I tried calling and it worked. Phew.

I have been reading privacy policies 'til I'm cross eyed. One app, for "TheWeatherNetwork" wants permission to "read phone status and identity
 Allows the  app to access the phone features of the device. This permission allows  the app to determine the phone number and device IDs, whether a call is active, and the remote number connected by a call."

Huh? It wants my  phone number? It wants to know who I am calling? Why? And why does it  need to access the phone features? Or am I completely misunderstanding  this?

I give up for now. I'm going to read my book.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's tough to remember that you are still the child...your parent hasn't forgotten that. I will not take care of my parents, I also will not provide daily care for Shrek, I will make sure that they have the best of care, in their homes for as long as possible, but I wish to remain daughter and wife, never a parent.  I am not very objective when it comes to MY parents and husband.



This was what I struggled with for 3 years with Dad.  There were times he wanted me to be the "parent" but then would resent it.  And I just wanted to be the daughter "helping out".  I don't regret a minute of it, but those of you who heard my rants more than a few times know it wasn't easy.  That is why when he went in the hospital that last time I made it known to TB, my sister and the medical staff that he could not come home again.  They offered me all the help I needed - way beyond the one hour a day we got.  But Dad would say he didn't need it and not realize it was as much or more for me as for him.  As it turned out, he never did come home and I always wondered if he declined because he didn't want to go to a home....even though he loved the convalescent one he was in twice.  But I can't dwell on those kind of things.  And he is not in pain or suffering now - no home or care facility could provide that.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Spending time in sw Mn. With my mom. She has some bad nerve damage in her lower back. We have to wait until Tuesday for a MRI. Trying to convince her to come back with me as I need 2 get back to work but she s being stubborn about it. After last night I do not want to leave her alone. Bad bought of diarrhea & she cannot move very fast. I was up with her most of the night. She uses a walker all around the house. I am worried she would fall if left alone. If she came back with me I could have people with her during the day when we are at work. She still won t go. Argh!!!


 
It is very hard for a senior to give up their independence. Does she have a lifeline? Even if she hits the button and doesn't respond, they will send someone to check on her. It just might give you some peace of mind. Can you ask a neighbor to check on her occasionally? 

We had a resident who had Parkinson Disease. We all knew what his prognosis was. He fought it and fought it. But eventually had to give up his apartment. I saw him at day care the other day. He had to admit, that getting full time care in a nursing home was what he needed now. Hard to admit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wide awake since 2 this morning, finally gave up at three...I'm hoping I get drowsy and can go back to bed.  Or start going into work at 4 in the morning...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wide awake since 2 this morning, finally gave up at three...I'm hoping I get drowsy and can go back to bed. Or start going into work at 4 in the morning...


 
I know the feeling. Been up all night. Sit here at the computer. Get real sleepy, lay down, eyes wide open.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, you and I should work on a night watch.  I didn't get to sleep until 2 this morning.  Was coughing almost non-stop.  Finally I guess it tired me out enough I finally just went to sleep.

I am sitting here waiting for the phone to ring from the vet.  Everyone else has called so far.  It is snowing out, so if I have to take Joie in I will have to drive in it.  TB comes home around 3:30 today (usually doesn't start until 3 but is on a training day) so if it can wait till then I will be okay.

Both the dentist office and the hospital have called to see how I am feeling for my appointments.  We are going with the dentist tomorrow....though that is the one I want to cancel.  As for the angio, I told them about the cough so they said they will call Wednesday when a decision will be made.  I think they are more looking for flu than cold so that is good.  This hospital has already had 2 quarantines (wards only) so they are not looking for one in their cardiac outpatient area!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> It is very hard for a senior to give up their independence. Does she have a lifeline? Even if she hits the button and doesn't respond, they will send someone to check on her. It just might give you some peace of mind. Can you ask a neighbor to check on her occasionally?



My Dad kept his lifeline when he moved into here and it was really great because if TB and I  were both out we knew he had that.  The funny thing is the two times he used it we were home!  The first was just after he came home from the hospital the first time and both bedroom doors were closed.  He couldn't move or talk (we all thought stroke) and took 10 minutes to find and push the button.  We woke up to the sound of the speaker in the living room.  After that the doors stayed open at night and we were able to check on Dad whenever we were up.  The second time Dad and I were home alone and he fell off the bed and was wedged between the bed and the wall.  I couldn't get him up and was propping his head as it was at a bad angle so I pushed the button and they sent an ambulance to help us.  Even a "non emergency" like that if it is an elderly person in trouble (and in this case a disabled one trying to help), they will send a truck ASAP. 

I would suggest anyone who is older (or not) who has health concerns should get one.  They don't always send an ambulance but will call someone on the contact list to come and check you - they do what is needed.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the township bldg where I confirmed some great news.
The township, in a very contoversial move, has been putting in sewer lines. And I found out that if you are more than 150' from the line you don't have to hook up. Very good news for me. Especially with two perfectly good septic systems.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is good news!

I'm trying to get ready to go do laundry...yippee!!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just got back from the township bldg where I confirmed some great news.
> The township, in a very contoversial move, has been putting in sewer lines. And I found out that if you are more than 150' from the line you don't have to hook up. Very good news for me. Especially with two perfectly good septic systems.


I don't know much about septic systems. Why is this good news?


----------



## taxlady

It's going down below freezing today. A while ago I went outside and put salt on the last icy bits on the pavement in front of my house (condo common area). I just got back in from kicking the last, melting bits of ice into the snow bank. I really didn't want those slick bits of ice to freeze up hard and be dangerously slippy bits under new snow.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just getting ready to sit in my comfortable recliner to read a good mystery and have a cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I don't know much about septic systems. Why is this good news?


 
Because I am far enough away that I don't have to hook up to it. 
Typically, at least in the states, when these townships run sewer lines you are forced to hook up to them. That means not only a quarterly sewer bill based on water consumption, an estimated between $7,000 to $21,000 to hook up to it. And that's not counting changing the plumbing all around in the house and actually running your own line out to theirs.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Because I am far enough away that I don't have to hook up to it.
> Typically, at least in the states, when these townships run sewer lines you are forced to hook up to them. That means not only a quarterly sewer bill based on water consumption, an estimated between $7,000 to $21,000 to hook up to it. And that's not counting changing the plumbing all around in the house and actually running your own line out to theirs.


Oh, I see. It would cost you a whackload of money and some effort and you already have a perfectly good system.

I never heard of a sewer bill before.


----------



## LPBeier

Just got off the phone with the vet.

Good news - the mass around the lung area is a hernia and not a tumour.

Bad news - there seems to be a foreign mass in the stomach i.e. a piece of cloth (toy) or something soft (not sharp like a bone, etc.).  Also his white cell count is elevated indicating infection and/or inflamation.

Maddening news - they want to repeat the x-rays on a fasting stomach and that will be another $200 that I honestly don't have at the moment.  She said if it gets to surgery they can do a payment plan, but not for "incidentals".  She did waive the visit fee if it is only the x-rays.

I know it is not about the money, it is about our dogs.  But with my cold, dentist tomorrow, angio Friday, trying to balance a budget with non-existent money and worrying about Joie I am worn out. 

And this is just bringing us to the point that if it does show something in the stomach there will be some form of surgery required to remove it.   More worry, more bills.

Sorry to be such a downer today folks.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Pac, glad to here your good news.  Nothing beats a good septic tank...unless it is two!


----------



## pacanis

Laurie, if there's something in the stomach it usually means throwing up yellow bile. It means the stomach acids are working on something that isn't moving... in either direction... She "may" just get rid of it herself. There for a few years my one dog was always "getting rid" of a wash cloth she had eaten. She was 94 lbs though. It would eventually break down enough to pass. Of course, it could lodge somewhere, too. Tough call. I don't think the X-rays would tell them anything revealing. JMO.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Laurie, if there's something in the stomach it usually means throwing up yellow bile. It means the stomach acids are working on something that isn't moving... in either direction... She "may" just get rid of it herself. There for a few years my one dog was always "getting rid" of a wash cloth she had eaten. She was 94 lbs though. It would eventually break down enough to pass. Of course, it could lodge somewhere, too. Tough call. I don't think the X-rays would tell them anything revealing. JMO.



Thanks, Pac.  I was hoping you would chime in.  It's actually Joie, our "boy" that is sick this time.  Usually it is Violet getting into things.  I wouldn't be too worried but he is only eating half meals and that is with coaching.  Usually you can't get the dish down fast enough for him.  He is sleeping a lot and when he does come out he is really "needy" - again not a normal trait.  

I have told them we will wait until tomorrow to make a decision and they said that is fine but if he gets worse today to just bring him down before 6.

I have cancelled my dentist appointment and it looks like my angio will be cancelled too unless I make a huge improvement.  The cold seems to be travelling into my chest.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, Laurie (((hugs)))


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Aw, Laurie (((hugs)))



+1.  

We just got home, and the house is a trainwreck.  Of course, instead of cleaning up, I need to first catch up on DC!


----------



## chopper

Well, I am not looking at the Christmas tree and thinking I really need to put it away.  I finally did that yesterday.  It is so hard for me to call the Christmas season quits.  Hubby was so nice and started taking it down when I was in the shower yesterday, and we finished together.  He knows that I need a bit of a push sometimes.  I am so happy that I have someone so wonderful!


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> Well, I am not looking at the Christmas tree and thinking I really need to put it away. I finally did that yesterday. It is so hard for me to call the Christmas season quits. Hubby was so nice and started taking it down when I was in the shower yesterday, and we finished together. He knows that I need a bit of a push sometimes. I am so happy that I have someone so wonderful!


 You too? I got tears in my eyes yesterday watching DH put ours away.I just kept thinking all my little angels and will I be here to enjoy them next year. I know I shouldn't feel like this but I've had so much ilness these past few years it's hard not to, but it's done and I'm boxing things up and will just think good thoughts and pray I stay well.
kades/ma


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:


> You too? I got tears in my eyes yesterday watching DH put ours away.I just kept thinking all my little angels and will I be here to enjoy them next year. I know I shouldn't feel like this but I've had so much ilness these past few years it's hard not to, but it's done and I'm boxing things up and will just think good thoughts and pray I stay well.
> kades/ma



Praying with you Kadesma.


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:


> You too? I got tears in my eyes yesterday watching DH put ours away.I just kept thinking all my little angels and will I be here to enjoy them next year. I know I shouldn't feel like this but I've had so much ilness these past few years it's hard not to, but it's done and I'm boxing things up and will just think good thoughts and pray I stay well.
> kades/ma



{{{{{{{Ma}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> {{{{{{{Ma}}}}}}}}





chopper said:


> Praying with you Kadesma.



+1 
to both and I will add {{{{{{{{{{{{{Chopper & her awesome DH}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> +1
> to both and I will add {{{{{{{{{{{{{Chopper & her awesome DH}}}}}}}}}}}}}



+2


----------



## Kylie1969

As most of you already know, I have been to see The Hobbit in 3D with Steve...well tomorrow I am going to see it in 2D with my mum, as she has not seen it yet and I really want to see it again...looking forward to it


----------



## luvs

trying to snooze. hungry, except i'm not cooking for the 5th time in 24 hours. cereal.


----------



## LPBeier

I am singing an old Nina Simone song (redone and over done by many others but never as good) right now - "It's a new day, it's a new dawn.....and I'm feeling good!"

Got a solid 11 hour sleep with coughing only before the last hour - took medicine and went back quite quickly.  My nose is no longer plugged or running, my throat is better and my chest still feels a little heavy but tons better than yesterday.  Joie is pretty much his old self and we decided to put off the x-rays for now.  I cancelled my dentist appointment for today because of how I was feeling yesterday so I don't need to go out in the cold.  I have one more day to improve before the final decision on my angiogram, but I have made total peace and if it doesn't happen I am okay with it - then we can decide if I go through with it.  If it happens this week then at least I know if I needed it or not (I think not but am not a cardiologist).

So, I am sitting here sipping my peppermint tea and enjoying life as it is right now 'cause "I'm feeling good!"


----------



## taxlady

Sounds good Laurie.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I am singing an old Nina Simone song (redone and over done by many others but never as good) right now - "It's a new day, it's a new dawn.....and I'm feeling good!"


I sang it right, just didn't write it right - "It's a new dawn, It's a new day....." But I'm still feeling good either way!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning guys 

Not the greatest of sleeps, it was hot overnight YUK!!

Nevermind....the day must go on!

This morning I am making lasagna for tonights dinner

Then I am off to the pictures with mum to see The Hobbit again


----------



## babetoo

knitting on gift for  grand daughter. sure would like to finish it. waiting for small grocery order. nothing exciting at all.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:


> knitting on gift for  grand daughter. sure would like to finish it. waiting for small grocery order. nothing exciting at all.



What's the gift, Babe?  I wish I could have learned how to knit, Grandma tried to teach me, bless her.

Going through Mom's papers and my notes and fielding emails from work.  Gack.  I have to go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got back from spending the whole day with mum, wonderful day!

We went to see The Hobbit, second time for me 

Mum bought me a choc top icecream, gee it was nice, been a long time since I have had one of them...last time for a long time too though, they are not the best for you!

After the movie we looked around the shops for awhile and then went back to mums for coffee, wonderful day


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning guys
> 
> Not the greatest of sleeps, it was hot overnight YUK!!
> 
> Nevermind....the day must go on!
> 
> This morning I am making lasagna for tonights dinner
> 
> Then I am off to the pictures with mum to see The Hobbit again


 
I watched The Hobbit on Sunday! Ran out of episoded for Vampire Diaries and Guys with Kids. We watched 50/50 too, not bad but it reminded me to much about my Sister's brain opp. Too close to home if you know what I mean.


----------



## Snip 13

I'm wishing I could go back to bed! Slept about 3 hours. Daniel is driving me nuts at night since starting school, he does not want to sleep!


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip, I love The Vampire Diaries too


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Snip, I love The Vampire Diaries too


 
I'm sure most woman do! That Damon is gorgeous! The story's good too 

But oh boy, I have never seen eyes like that on anything human. Way too pretty to be real


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My Dad kept his lifeline when he moved into here and it was really great because if TB and I were both out we knew he had that. The funny thing is the two times he used it we were home! The first was just after he came home from the hospital the first time and both bedroom doors were closed. He couldn't move or talk (we all thought stroke) and took 10 minutes to find and push the button. We woke up to the sound of the speaker in the living room. After that the doors stayed open at night and we were able to check on Dad whenever we were up. The second time Dad and I were home alone and he fell off the bed and was wedged between the bed and the wall. I couldn't get him up and was propping his head as it was at a bad angle so I pushed the button and they sent an ambulance to help us. Even a "non emergency" like that if it is an elderly person in trouble (and in this case a disabled one trying to help), they will send a truck ASAP.
> 
> I would suggest anyone who is older (or not) who has health concerns should get one. They don't always send an ambulance but will call someone on the contact list to come and check you - they do what is needed.


 
They will also call the fire and police dept. if necessary.


----------



## tinlizzie

babetoo said:


> knitting on gift for  grand daughter. sure would like to finish it. waiting for small grocery order. nothing exciting at all.



As you know, babetoo, everything is relative -- if I could knit something halfway presentable, let alone something good enough to give as a gift, it would be pretty exciting.  

I've thought from time to time that surely I could make something simple, like a lap robe or baby blanket, to donate.  Do you think that's feasible for a non-knitter?  I would like something to do with my hands while watching TV.


----------



## pacanis

Later today I'll be watching the last disc of three for DA season 2. Then it's on to Amazon instant vdeo where season 3 is closed captioned.
I just did a Google search and can't find the already aired episodes from this season though... They are on season 4, aren't they? Otherwise how could season 3 already be available if it's just now airing?


----------



## Siegal

We are at the park


----------



## LPBeier

Just got off the phone with the cardiologist's office.  I am well enough that the procedure is a go!  And the chance that it might not happen prompted me to talk to TB and our pastor about my fears surrounding it all and now I feel a real peace about it.  The chance that anything will go wrong, or that they will find something wrong is slim, but it is good to have it looked at with my personal health history and my family heart history.

Thanks everyone for your support!  I go in Friday am and will be home sometime in the late afternoon or early evening.

And Joie is doing much better too.  He has figured out how to eat all the wet food "meatball" while missing the microscopic piece of pill inside it so I KNOW he is his old mischievous self.  Now to find another receptacle for the meds!  He isn't allowed many treats as he has pacreatitis and we are still waiting for whatever he ate to pass so I am limited in options.  But I am not worried.


----------



## taxlady

woot! Laurie.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Just got off the phone with the cardiologist's office.  I am well enough that the procedure is a go!  And the chance that it might not happen prompted me to talk to TB and our pastor about my fears surrounding it all and now I feel a real peace about it.  The chance that anything will go wrong, or that they will find something wrong is slim, but it is good to have it looked at with my personal health history and my family heart history.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support!  I go in Friday am and will be home sometime in the late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> And Joie is doing much better too.  He has figured out how to eat all the wet food "meatball" while missing the microscopic piece of pill inside it so I KNOW he is his old mischievous self.  Now to find another receptacle for the meds!  He isn't allowed many treats as he has pacreatitis and we are still waiting for whatever he ate to pass so I am limited in options.  But I am not worried.



Sometimes GOOD things happen to good people!


----------



## Katie H

Kind of a lazy day around here today.  This morning I made a large recipe of cookies as our dessert tray was nearly empty.  Just one little piece of apple crisp left.  Can't have a dessert "crisis" in this house.

After lunch I climbed up in the attic and put the last of the boxed/put up Christmas decorations away.  However, like every other year, I just glanced over and noticed I'd forgotten to put our big outdoor Moravian star away.  Ugh!  Oh, another day.  I always forget one thing.

I'm reaching knitting withdrawal as I started a baby blanket for Glenn's son and his wife on Friday and finished it Monday afternoon.  I've already made about 52 preemie hats and can make more because I still have plenty of yarn scraps, but I want to sink my knitting needles into something a little more substantial and challenging.

Right now I'm getting together my game plan for tomorrow morning because we have to get Bella to the vet early so she can be spayed.  To our knowledge she's never ridden in a car and really doesn't like vehicles of any kind, so that should be an interesting task.  However, I will have her in a secure pet carrier, which will reduce the danger of her getting hurt or doing any damage to the car.

I hate to have her away from home for just the overnight, but it's what is required.  She's really become part of our lives and a real bright spot for both of us.

I had wanted to put out our Mardi Gras decoration on the front porch today but it's too cold to be outside for any length of time, plus it's cloudy and breezy.  Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny and nice.  It'll be a better day to be outdoors.

I think I'll just kick back and listen to my audio book for a while.


----------



## pacanis

Got season 2 of Downton Abbey under my belt.
It's starting to get hilarious it is so easy to figure the next move.
And I darn near have everybody's names figured out, though Isabel still throws me now and then ;^)


----------



## Addie

*And The Angels Are Watching*

I just talked to my daughter. She went to see her oncologist today. There is still some swelling in her brain. But he said that is normal. It takes a long time for that to go away completely. 

The chemo is working. The cancer is shrinking. He said that there may be just a little bit left at the end of the year and they will decide whether to continue the chemo then or go back in and try to remove the last of it surgically. 

The best day since last August. Thank you all for the angels. I do notice them and send each of you a silent thank you. I do know in my heart that they are definitely watching over her. One can never have to many angels.   And one for all of you.


----------



## Andy M.

Well, that's great news!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Well, that's great news!


Yes, it is.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I just talked to my daughter. She went to see her oncologist today. There is still some swelling in her brain. But he said that is normal. It takes a long time for that to go away completely.
> 
> The chemo is working. The cancer is shrinking. He said that there may be just a little bit left at the end of the year and they will decide whether to continue the chemo then or go back in and try to remove the last of it surgically.
> 
> The best day since last August. Thank you all for the angels. I do notice them and send each of you a silent thank you. I do know in my heart that they are definitely watching over her. One can never have to many angels.   And one for all of you.



Glad things are getting better, Addie.  I will keep praying and here is an angel for each of you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Just got off the phone with the cardiologist's office.  I am well enough that the procedure is a go!  And the chance that it might not happen prompted me to talk to TB and our pastor about my fears surrounding it all and now I feel a real peace about it.  The chance that anything will go wrong, or that they will find something wrong is slim, but it is good to have it looked at with my personal health history and my family heart history.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your support!  I go in Friday am and will be home sometime in the late afternoon or early evening.
> 
> And Joie is doing much better too.  He has figured out how to eat all the wet food "meatball" while missing the microscopic piece of pill inside it so I KNOW he is his old mischievous self.  Now to find another receptacle for the meds!  He isn't allowed many treats as he has pacreatitis and we are still waiting for whatever he ate to pass so I am limited in options.  But I am not worried.



Remember, I was having a heart attack while they did my angio and I was out of the hospital and grocery shopping 7 hours later.  You will do fine, make sure you tease the techs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Great news, LP and Addie!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Remember, I was having a heart attack while they did my angio and I was out of the hospital and grocery shopping 7 hours later. You will do fine, make sure you tease the techs.


 
I have had so many angios, that I am on first name basis with the doctor and the rest of the staff. Pretty soon we will be meeting socially.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making 10 gallons of homemade liquid laundry detergent.  I've made it so many times that I've streamlined the process so that it takes me less than 20 minutes from start to finish.  All those gallon bottles of detergent look really nice on the shelf and my hands are so clean and soft I can hardly stand them.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Remember, I was having a heart attack while they did my angio and I was out of the hospital and grocery shopping 7 hours later.  You will do fine, make sure you tease the techs.





Addie said:


> I have had so many angios, that I am on first name basis with the doctor and the rest of the staff. Pretty soon we will be meeting socially.



I am now feeling totally good about the whole thing - not nervous, not worrying that what happened to my Mom will happen to me.  I just want to get it over with so I can prove to them there is nothing wrong with my heart and get on with things 

Princess, I may not go grocery shopping (it's all done), but I will be looking forward to the slow braised pork dish waiting in the crockpot that I have wanted to cook for a week!  I have to be up early in the morning to drink water, shower, etc., so I will prep it tonight, finish it in the morning, turn it on and by the time we are home and ready to eat it will be YUM!


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just finished making 10 gallons of homemade liquid laundry detergent. I've made it so many times that I've streamlined the process so that it takes me less than 20 minutes from start to finish. All those gallon bottles of detergent look really nice on the shelf and my hands are so clean and soft I can hardly stand them.


 
Katie, is the recipe available on DC? Sounds interesting to me. I hate buying detergent.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

Wow, what a hot night it was...when we went to bed it was still 36c 

We set the air con to go off at 3am this morning, so we sleep pretty well, but it is so hot in here now, so air con is back on to cool the house down...roll on Autumn I say 

This morning I am heading out to look for a new quilt cover...I am going to get a nice white one...all white and cotton of course 

Then a big of a look around the shops!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am now feeling totally good about the whole thing - not nervous, not worrying that what happened to my Mom will happen to me. I just want to get it over with so I can prove to them there is nothing wrong with my heart and get on with things
> 
> Princess, I may not go grocery shopping (it's all done), but I will be looking forward to the slow braised pork dish waiting in the crockpot that I have wanted to cook for a week! I have to be up early in the morning to drink water, shower, etc., so I will prep it tonight, finish it in the morning, turn it on and by the time we are home and ready to eat it will be YUM!


 
LP, the hardest part of the whole procedure is for you to lie still for a few hours after. A good time to schedule a nap. You won't even know what they are doing. They will start with an IV, then give you something to relax you. When they are ready to start, they will put you to sleep. When they are done, they will reverse the medication and you will wake up in bed. It is one of the simplest procedures you could ever have done. One time when I was scheduled for a cath procedure, I even took the elevator and walked up to the cath lab. They did have to lower the table so I could get up on it instead of them transferring me from the guerney to the table. 

Good luck and make sure you let us know how it went after you have the braised pork rroast. YUM!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am now feeling totally good about the whole thing - not nervous, not worrying that what happened to my Mom will happen to me.  I just want to get it over with so I can prove to them there is nothing wrong with my heart and get on with things
> 
> Princess, I may not go grocery shopping (it's all done), but I will be looking forward to the slow braised pork dish waiting in the crockpot that I have wanted to cook for a week!  I have to be up early in the morning to drink water, shower, etc., so I will prep it tonight, finish it in the morning, turn it on and by the time we are home and ready to eat it will be YUM!



Only went grocery shopping because Shrek was hungry and I didn't want to sit in the car.


----------



## simonbaker

I'm tired more mentally than physically. Spent the whole day up at the hospital. Just took a long hot shower, relaxing in my recliner before shortly going to bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been out most of the day, looking for a white cotton quilt cover and some other bits and pieces

Managed to find a lovely quilt cover 

It is a lovely day here weather wise too, gotta love a cool change


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> I'm tired more mentally than physically. Spent the whole day up at the hospital. Just took a long hot shower, relaxing in my recliner before shortly going to bed.



{{{{{{{{{{{{{simonbaker}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

I am just putting together a light snack to take with my evening pills.  The last thing I can eat until after my angio tomorrow.  Just some tsatsiki on a rice thin with some grapes.  

I am feeling very good about everything.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been doing some ironing this afternoon, then cut Steve's hair when he got home, had some lovely Indian takeaway and now relaxing with a cuppa


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, that is fabulous news 



Addie said:


> I just talked to my daughter. She went to see her oncologist today. There is still some swelling in her brain. But he said that is normal. It takes a long time for that to go away completely.
> 
> The chemo is working. The cancer is shrinking. He said that there may be just a little bit left at the end of the year and they will decide whether to continue the chemo then or go back in and try to remove the last of it surgically.
> 
> The best day since last August. Thank you all for the angels. I do notice them and send each of you a silent thank you. I do know in my heart that they are definitely watching over her. One can never have to many angels.   And one for all of you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yesterday we went out and bought a new blu ray player and also The Lord Of The Rings Trilogy Extended Edition Box Set...not a bad price for that at $95.00 

We bought a Sony blu ray player, it is very good and we watched the 1st LOTR last night and it was brilliant quality, ever so clear 

Now time to buy loads of blu ray movies


----------



## love2"Q"

Spent most of the day returning chritsmas gifts that i had no use for or did not fit.. then took the cash and bought yet another pair of sunglasses... This addiction is getting out of control...


----------



## Dawgluver

love2"Q" said:


> Spent most of the day returning chritsmas gifts that i had no use for or did not fit.. then took the cash and bought yet another pair of sunglasses... This addiction is getting out of control...



How many eyes do you have, Q?

We just got back from a walk with Beagle, very nice and sunny, but wind is picking up.


----------



## love2"Q"

Just two... But they seem to enjoy having different shades in front of them..


----------



## pacanis

Sounds like you collect sunglasses like I collect firearms, Q.
I acquired Springfield model 1911 that was made in 1915 earlier in the week. So of course I got rid of a Colt that never really grew on me and purchased a modern Springfield 1911 today. Something spoke to me and said I had to have the new one, too 

I just got back from shopping. Changed my whole dinner plans around, which was fine by me. On the way home I was following a car with the license plate SUE CHEF. I thought that was pretty cool. You're only allowed seven, but then again her name might have been Sue.


----------



## love2"Q"

pacanis said:


> Sounds like you collect sunglasses like I collect firearms, Q.
> I acquired Springfield model 1911 that was made in 1915 earlier in the week. So of course I got rid of a Colt that never really grew on me and purchased a modern Springfield 1911 today. Something spoke to me and said I had to have the new one, too
> 
> I just got back from shopping. Changed my whole dinner plans around, which was fine by me. On the way home I was following a car with the license plate SUE CHEF. I thought that was pretty cool. You're only allowed seven, but then again her name might have been Sue.



I was like that with guns when i was younger.. sunglasses are way cheaper..


----------



## pacanis

love2"Q" said:


> I was like that with guns when i was younger.. sunglasses are way cheaper..


 
That's funny. I used to have a dozen pair of sunglasses I'd rotate through when I was younger. Some freebies, some over $100.
I guess tastes change


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> I was like that with guns when i was younger.. sunglasses are way cheaper..


 
I prefer not to collect anything. It all has to be dusted. When I buy something, it has to have a purpose and be useful. But my daughter had other ideas. She started a collection of very expensive crystal items that all have a meaning to my life. Of course they all have to be dusted. So I immediately got a small closed cabinet for them. I never open the door and they stay nice and clean. Of course it has already been decided that they will go back to her when I die. She will continue to add to them for her daughter.


----------



## love2"Q"

I still like my guns.. just not as avid as i used to be.. theres a few i wish i could have back.. my m1 garrand(sp) being the first one..


----------



## love2"Q"

And my mak 90 fun gun...


----------



## pacanis

I HATE dusting, Addie. I used to be so good at it, too. At least as far as doing it regularly. Thank heavens for Swiffers, lol.

I've got two M1's, Q. A WWII issue Springfield and a Winchester M1D (sniper). I'd like to have back some of my handguns from the eighties though... I guess there are always things you wish you still had...
Do you still have any milsurps?
Do you have any you want to get rid of any?


----------



## pacanis

L2Q, Here's my one display.


----------



## love2"Q"

pacanis said:


> L2Q, Here's my one display.



Love the third one down...


----------



## pacanis

Russian SVT40. I love it, too, especially with the Arctic birch stock. You almost need two sets of muffs when you shoot it though. It goes bang... LOUDLY, lol.
The Holy grail is on top though. A Walther K43. Only 125,000 made and that has the waffenampts all over it.


----------



## taxlady

The only one I really wish I still had (ex got it and several others) is this riot shotgun:


----------



## Kylie1969

Pac, do you use your guns or are they just for display?


----------



## pacanis

I shoot them all, Kylie, but some more regularly than others. For instance, that K43 was known for having a soft receiver due to the Germans trying to pump them out too quickly towards the end of the war. If it cracks (and they have) the rifle loses probably half its value. Plus they don't make replacement parts if anyting else breaks. The better quality the gun the more I tend to shoot it.

That's a neat shotgun, Taxy. I like the look of vintage shotties with their wood. Too bad you don't have it anymore.
You Canadians are lucky when it comes to military surplus collecting. We easily pay double down here for a lot of Russian stuff because they aren't allowed into the country anymore, since Clinton. Those SVT40's are relatively cheap up there. What we have down here is all we are ever going to get.


----------



## Snip 13

I've been watching Man Vs Food. Downloaded 1 series. Never seen anyone eat so much in my life!!! Has anyone watched this?


----------



## pacanis

I used to watch it, Snip. I've seen quite a few of them.


----------



## Andy M.

I watched that show for a while.  I stopped watching this type of show.


----------



## Snip 13

It's fun to watch but a bit gross sometimes! The oyster episode nearly sent me running lol!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating lunch; two toasted cheese sandwiches and some split pea soup. Now I am wondering why the games are starting so late today, but at least we don't have an 8:30 night game. I might just find another movie to watch for a couple hours.


----------



## MrsLMB

Snip 13 said:


> I've been watching Man Vs Food. Downloaded 1 series. Never seen anyone eat so much in my life!!! Has anyone watched this?


 
Yeah I've seen it.  Watched it when it first came on.  That guy was quite a bit smaller than he is now .. wonder why !!

It's sometimes a little too disgusting to watch him .. but depending on what the show description says I do watch it occasionally.


----------



## jabbur

Today we're making up the wedding guest lists.  Hoping to keep it kind of small.  Looking forward to a nice dinner with my son and his fiancee and her family.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, that is fabulous news


 FANTASTIC!!! The power of prayer...............


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> Yeah I've seen it. Watched it when it first came on. That guy was quite a bit smaller than he is now .. wonder why !!
> 
> It's sometimes a little too disgusting to watch him .. but depending on what the show description says I do watch it occasionally.


 
My stomach just turns when I see someone eat like that.


----------



## chopper

I just put brownies in the oven.  I can't wait for the wonderful smell to fill the house.  Kind of a baking weekend here.  I made harvest bars yesterday too.


----------



## Addie

Yum! Yum! I am on my way.

I am waiting for Spike to come with the KFC food and The Pirate to show up. And I am going crazy in this house. It is a mess and I can't do a thing about it. All the furniture is in the middle of the room, everything is off the walls and sitting on my counters and anything else that can hold something. I can't stand this mess. They better start painting tomorrow. I can't even change the sheets on my bed. I can't get to the linen drawer. I wish you could see how I have to weave my way just to get to the kitchen for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting excited!  The Patriots/Ravens game is about to start!


----------



## pacanis

That was a pretty good game just on. It's about time San Fran's defense showed up (at the end). I thought for sure the Falcons were going to score on their last real drive and Crabtree's fumble earlier at the one would have cost the Forty-Niners enough time to get the ball back, put together a drive and score. Dang. Good game.

All the pressure is on Brady and Belichick though. It's been a long time since they actually won a SB... And they always have a tough time with the old Browns


----------



## vitauta

opposite sides as usual...who was i...oh, oh right-- i'm for the ravens, ray lewis and flac, tonight.


----------



## love2"Q"

Enjoyed the last game... Thinking the pats win.. but would live to see a g
Harbaugh bowl...


----------



## vitauta

better and better....


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> better and better....



the way it is done....


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I went over to mums and gave her a pedicure 

I like to do things for mum that help her out and make her smile!

Have also done a heap of ironing, always fun 

Now time to start getting dinner prepared


----------



## LPBeier

You are a good daughter, Kylie.  I am sure your Mom appreciates all you do for her.

I am finally not feeling groggy after my procedure.  Which is ironic because it is just about bedtime. 

I made a gourmet dinner, did 3 loads of laundry (though I still have two loads to fold), cleaned up the kitchen and living room, and watched a movie with TB.  It has been a very good day.  Now I just hope I can sleep through the night!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Laurie, nice of you to say xx

Wow, you have had a busy day too, pleased to hear you are not feeling groggy anymore


----------



## pacanis

It's a game of adjustments. SF adjusted better than Atlanta and Baltimore adjusted better than NE. Brady can only carry NE so far by himself.
Pretty cool brother vs brother in the Super Bowl.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> It's a game of adjustments. SF adjusted better than Atlanta and Baltimore adjusted better than NE. Brady can only carry NE so far by himself.
> Pretty cool brother vs brother in the Super Bowl.




interesting observation,pac.  in the case of br, do you think it has been more a mental adjustment than a physical one?  

oh yes, the brothers' bowl is gonna be awesome!  that is a battle not to be missed!  i may be in danger of rooting for one or the other brother rather than for my br team. (i can be fickle like that--always for the underdog)


----------



## tinlizzie

Just finished emailing (after snitching) those really funny new posts on Today's Funny to various relatives.

Need to find my to-do list and go do something to cross off.

Addie, I hope you just love the new painting they're supposed to do today.  Isn't it too cold to open the windows -- re the fumes?


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> interesting observation,pac. in the case of br, do you think it has been more a mental adjustment than a physical one?


 
Oh I don't know.  If I was to rattle off what's' on my mind I'd say that Belichick is grasping at straws (Haynesworth, Ocho Cinco, Seau) trying to get back talent he either traded away or cut because he wouldn't pay them, or simply got old and retired.  And the Patriots have lost a little something since losing their edge... Sony I believed it was called 
I think Brady tries to hard to win it by himself, what they always accuse other quarterbacks of.  And that's because NE just doesn't have a defense that can rattle other quarterbacks anymore.  I think NE was lulled into a false sense of security the first half and it was Harbaugh's (sp?) full intent to spring the passing game on them the second half and mess up any adjustments they might have made, which appeared to be none.
But what do I know?

I know I will have just as much snow to clear in an hour or so that I cleared an hour ago...


----------



## Andy M.

The Ravens outplayed the Patriots in all three phases of the game.  There were some key injuries that helped but they were outplayed.


----------



## Katie H

Sunny here today but cold as.....

My bread-making glands are acting up so I have the beginnings of a couple of baguettes on their first rise.  After I get them formed and ready for the second rise I'm going to make a couple of loaves of bacon-and-egg bread.  I haven't made that in a while and today's just perfect to keep the house warm by having the oven on.

After I'm done with those breads I might do something else.  I'll see how the time and day go.


----------



## Alix

I'm sitting here avoiding the inevitable run outside. I have some shopping to do, I SHOULD do a little exercise today, but I have ZERO motivation or desire. It went into the deep freeze yesterday. Down to -28C and I can see it is warmer now, only -13C but honestly, that still feels too cold for me right now. I tried to watch some Netflix, but the server glitched. Now I'm messing about here until I can motivate myself to get my bum off the couch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been having problems with low blood pressure, have a call out to my cardiologist about cutting one med in half.  I'm so lightheaded I'm afraid to drive.


----------



## Alix

Want me to p!ss you off so your BP goes up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Try it...cardiologist isn't in today, so just a message left.  No joy.  My GP is off having a baby, some people are so selfish  I'm holding on to furniture to get around so I don't fall over.


----------



## Alix

OK. Some jerkball just posted a bunch of nude photos over in Desserts! And someone else is flaming the boards in Off Topic!

Um...and I just saw someone kick a puppy!

Is it working?


----------



## taxlady

I've been putting out a walnut or two for the squirrels. I put them right next to the patio window. Shreddy is going nuts trying to get at the squirrels and they seem to have figured out that he can't get through the window.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating three jumbo tacos with nothing on them but meat and copious amounts of cheddar cheese. That was after round two of clearing snow.  It's 20F, but feels warmer because the wind isn't blowing. That makes for a nice powder that clears easily anyway.
Watching a little ESPN and then it will be Episode 4 of Downton Abbey. Amazon notified me that it was in my video library (queue for us Netflix folk).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> OK. Some jerkball just posted a bunch of nude photos over in Desserts! And someone else is flaming the boards in Off Topic!
> 
> Um...and I just saw someone kick a puppy!
> 
> Is it working?



Get me to the puppy kicker...


----------



## tinlizzie

This is an open invitation to anyone who's suffering from cabin fever or wants something exciting to do or owns any kind of gun and never gets to shoot it, or anyone who does get to shoot it.  Heck, EVERYbody's welcome to the great Snake Hunt here in So FL for as many Burmese Pythons as he/she can find.  Please.  Before they have eaten everything in the Everglades (they're working on it -- 'coons, rabbits, rats, etc.) and before they start showing up in our town.  Please.  But hurry; this offer ends Feb. 1.


----------



## luvs

kinda confused. fried snake rocks, tho. rabbit stew, also. possum.......

not going to fla., tho. then i gotta spray this spf 50 on so as to prevent premature lines/wrinkles & find my summer gear, buy a plane ticket, & book a hotel. i'll stay here & make pasta.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> This is an open invitation to anyone who's suffering from cabin fever or wants something exciting to do or owns any kind of gun and never gets to shoot it, or anyone who does get to shoot it. Heck, EVERYbody's welcome to the great Snake Hunt here in So FL for as many Burmese Pythons as he/she can find. Please. Before they have eaten everything in the Everglades (they're working on it -- 'coons, rabbits, rats, etc.) and before they start showing up in our town. Please. But hurry; this offer ends Feb. 1.


 
Sounds like a job for J.Lo 
I haven't really been keeping up on this, just reading the headlines about some kind of python hunt going on. I didn't realize the situation was that bad.


----------



## pacanis

Just thought, maybe they'll take care of Louisiana's nutria problem


----------



## vitauta

hmm...

shooting rifles in the sunshine--palms, ocean, fla.  
                                  VS.
back-breaking snow-clearing--snowdrifts, bare trees, pa.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I am heading out today to look for a new non stick wok!

We have had our other one for over 8 years now, it was a Wedding gift, so time for a new and improved one


----------



## GotGarlic

Heh, I still have and use our non-stick electric wok that was a wedding gift 28 years ago! Along with the bamboo utensils! Ah, they just don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## tinlizzie

luvs said:


> kinda confused. fried snake rocks, tho. rabbit stew, also. possum.......
> 
> not going to fla., tho. then i gotta spray this spf 50 on so as to prevent premature lines/wrinkles & find my summer gear, buy a plane ticket, & book a hotel. i'll stay here & make pasta.



Granted, it'd be a lot of trouble.  But, hey, fried snake and plenty of it.  They caught one around 20 feet long.  Python primavera, python alfredo, snakeballs and spaghetti....

And pac, I'd rather have nutrias if I got to choose.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Granted, it'd be a lot of trouble.  But, hey, fried snake and plenty of it.  They caught one around 20 feet long.  Python primavera, python alfredo, snakeballs and spaghetti....
> 
> And pac, I'd rather have nutrias if I got to choose.



From what I've been reading, there are thousands of these non-native escapees devouring the Everglades fauna, and they're very hard to catch, blending in with the surroundings.   Lion fish are doing similar devastation underwater all around the Caribbean and Florida.  By all means, eat them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, I'm not eating snake...


----------



## pacanis

Sounds like an episode for MonsterQuest.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ok, how's about some belts, boots, or shoes?  Python makes nice leather!


----------



## pacanis

I am watching the snow come down sideways. I can't see 100' out the window. 
Good thing the roads are relatively empty, what with it being a holiday and all.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Just finished emailing (after snitching) those really funny new posts on Today's Funny to various relatives.
> 
> Need to find my to-do list and go do something to cross off.
> 
> Addie, I hope you just love the new painting they're supposed to do today. Isn't it too cold to open the windows -- re the fumes?


 
And the painting still hasn't been done. I wont be here, so I don't care if the windows are open. It only takes about an hour to get the place heated back up when they are done. It is getting the wall warm again that takes time. I am at this point hoping for two things to happen. Management waits until the very last possible moment to accept a bid and that HUD shows up a week early. I won't do anything to hinder the process, but neither will I cooperate to manangement's advantage.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I am watching the snow come down sideways. I can't see 100' out the window.
> Good thing the roads are relatively empty, what with it being a holiday and all.



We're scheduled for 2"-4" ending tomorrow morning.  More coming Friday night.  As long as Sunday is clear, I'm OK.


----------



## pacanis

I snowblowed again this afternoon and there was literally snow up to just below my knees in my driveway at 5:30. I never should have said anything this morning about no wind and no drifting. Polar opposite (pun intended).


----------



## Kylie1969

I found a great wok...a slightly smaller one that our last one but that will be better as it is only the 2 of us 

Got it for a great price too...it was $49.95 at one store, then it was $69.95 at another, but that one had 40% off the price, so I got it from there for $34.95


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We're scheduled for 2"-4" ending tomorrow morning. More coming Friday night. As long as Sunday is clear, I'm OK.


 
I quickly switched on the weather channel. Saw the radar, didn't like what I was seeing, changed channel quickly. 

I have to go out early in the morning again for an appointment at the hospital.


----------



## Addie

Last night I got a strange visitor. Domenic, the resident maintenance man, wanted to know how he would buy a used CPU on line. I have done favors for him in the past on my computer. So we did a quick search on eBay and gave him an idea of what he would have to spend for a used one. I will let him use my email address, but he has to have his own bank account to set up a PayPal account. I am not willing to get into the financial part with my money. He knows that anything I do for any resident here stays confidential. The problem is that he has a heavy Italian accent, so I will have to have him write down all his financial info on ONE piece of paper that I can hand back to him when we are through. 

I was really surprised by his request. I didn't even know if he knew how to use a computer. I think he wants one to protect his job. Management is going more and more paperless. And that includes supplies for cleaning this building. 

I just have this deep feeling that I am going to regret this. He is going to be haunting me to help him during his learning process. And as a tenant I have no business knowing that stuff.


----------



## vitauta

:0





Kylie1969 said:


> I found a great wok...a slightly smaller one that our last one but that will be better as it is only the 2 of us
> 
> Got it for a great price too...it was $49.95 at one store, then it was $69.95 at another, but that one had 40% off the price, so I got it from there for $34.95




i love a good sale, i even get excited about other people's sales! you seem to have good luck in finding great prices for things, kylie!  enjoy your new wok....


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much V...glad that you are as excited as me 

I do like to shop around for the best price, it feels good to find the same item cheaper, so love a bargain


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> And the painting still hasn't been done. I wont be here, so I don't care if the windows are open. It only takes about an hour to get the place heated back up when they are done. It is getting the wall warm again that takes time. I am at this point hoping for two things to happen. Management waits until the very last possible moment to accept a bid and that HUD shows up a week early. I won't do anything to hinder the process, but neither will I cooperate to manangement's advantage.



Be nice. Sometimes that helps in all situations.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Last night I got a strange visitor. Domenic, the resident maintenance man, wanted to know how he would buy a used CPU on line. I have done favors for him in the past on my computer. So we did a quick search on eBay and gave him an idea of what he would have to spend for a used one. I will let him use my email address, but he has to have his own bank account to set up a PayPal account. I am not willing to get into the financial part with my money. He knows that anything I do for any resident here stays confidential. The problem is that he has a heavy Italian accent, so I will have to have him write down all his financial info on ONE piece of paper that I can hand back to him when we are through.
> 
> I was really surprised by his request. I didn't even know if he knew how to use a computer. I think he wants one to protect his job. Management is going more and more paperless. And that includes supplies for cleaning this building.
> 
> I just have this deep feeling that I am going to regret this. He is going to be haunting me to help him during his learning process. And as a tenant I have no business knowing that stuff.



You are allowed to say no if you have a bad feeling about it.  Do what you need to do for you.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Be nice. Sometimes that helps in all situations.


 
I have been as nice as I am going to be. I am living in a haze of pulled out furniture. Even got some chest pains moving the furniture. Stopped that in a hurry. I have taken down all the stuff on the walls, and have everything out of place. I find myself hunting for stuff I need at the moment. I won't say anything, but I am not going to do anything more to help them. They can move all the furniture further away from the walls if need be. And I shouldn't have to ask my kids to do any of this for them. It is not my kids responsibility to take care of their property. Management has known for more than six months that this apartment had to be painted and have some other work done. They have eight days to get it done or face a large fine. 

I went down to check my mail earlier. The whole hallway on the first floor has had the carpet removed and they are replacing it with carpt tiles. Now they have to send me *via mail* 24 hours in advance that they will be entering my apartment to make major repairs and paint. So far it has all been verbal. So if they mail it out tomorrow, (today was a Federal holiday, no mail) I should receive it no later than Friday. That leaves them three days. I can't get a straight answer from anyone as to exactly where the bid process stands or when I can expect to have them paint. So now I will insist that they follow the law. By Mail!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> You are allowed to say no if you have a bad feeling about it. Do what you need to do for you.


 
I hear ya! Spike will be here doing the ordering and handling that end of it. And I will play it by ear. I have no trouble saying No to him if he asks me to go on line to help with any work that involves the building. If Management ever found out, he could lose his job and we both could be evicted. The problem comes with Work Orders. I would know who called it in, tenants name, etc. Tenant info is private and not for other tenants to know about. 

I have helped tenants with their taxes, food stamps, etc. Not one other tenant knows who I helped or with what. Not unless they told someone themselves. Sometimes one will tell others, "Go see Adele, she can help you get Food Stamps, etc. She helped me." You could tell me you murdered your mother, and I would keep my mouth shut unless I thought you were a serial killer.


----------



## Snip 13

I'm sitting here thinking where I can find an affordable Ball Gown for a 10yr old. Caitlin was asked to the Valentine's Ball by a very sweet boy in Grade 7. I need to find her something. It's her first real dance and she's so excited!!


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here debating if I want to clear all that drifted snow we got last night. I may just let is sit until tomorrow... or not... undecided. The temp is down to 7F from 12F when I woke up at 5:00. And I know my walk behind blower will need gas. I don't feel like leaving the house and getting it. Wonder what's on Netflix...


----------



## Alix

Pacanis, have you watched the TV series Justified? I'm into the second season and feeling sad that I'm nearly done with it. Great time waster if you don't want to clear snow!


----------



## pacanis

I'll look it up, Alix. Thanks.


----------



## pacanis

Shoot, not free (that I can find). Looks like a good show.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the store, I bought some bulk bologna (to grind up), sweet pickle relish and some salad dressing, to make some minced sandwiches for lunch. Reminds me of when I was little and my mother and I went to baby or bridal showers, they aways served these sandwiches. Nice memories.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here debating if I want to clear all that drifted snow we got last night. I may just let is sit until tomorrow... or not... undecided. The temp is down to 7F from 12F when I woke up at 5:00. And I know my walk behind blower will need gas. I don't feel like leaving the house and getting it. Wonder what's on Netflix...


 
Decisions, decisions, decisions!


----------



## pacanis

I did both. I watched a movie, then went and got gas and spent some times outside.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Last night I got a strange visitor. Domenic, the resident maintenance man, wanted to know how he would buy a used CPU on line. I have done favors for him in the past on my computer. So we did a quick search on eBay and gave him an idea of what he would have to spend for a used one.



Computer repair shops always have used CPUs; places like Best Buy often have them, too. He might be able to buy one that way and avoid the online financial stuff altogether. 

Re: helping him learn how to use it, it seems to me you could just teach him general computer use and common programs and not get into the building's business at all. Someone in the office should teach him that. They would probably appreciate him expressing interest in learning how to do his job more efficiently.


----------



## Katie H

Been cold here today.  The temp stayed at about freezing as our high and in the upper 20s the rest of the day.  Tomorrow's supposed to be even colder, in the teens and single digits.

In view of the impending cold weather, I just finished making a nice big recipe of cornmeal mush to fry for breakfast tomorrow.  It's one of my childhood cold weather comfort foods.  I'm really looking forward to breakfast tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

Our credit card got hacked this morning 

I am very happy with how quickly the bank got onto it 

They have already closed that account and are going to send me out a new credit card next week, so all new numbers and everything!

It is just a horrible feeling knowing this happened!

I have to contact our house and contents insurance, private health insurance and car insurance companies as we have a direct debit with them using our credit card, so of course if they go to take their money, they cant  

Oh no...no using the credit card for a week ROFL, Steve will be chuffed LOL!!


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> I'm sitting here thinking where I can find an affordable Ball Gown for a 10yr old. Caitlin was asked to the Valentine's Ball by a very sweet boy in Grade 7. I need to find her something. It's her first real dance and she's so excited!!



Check online - you can often get good deals that way.  Also, do you have consignment stores where you are?  These and Thrift shops can have some great finds and very economical.  Sometimes they may need sizing or a little revamping or they are great just the way they are!  Good luck!


----------



## pacanis

I had one of my cards hacked three times, Kylie. Always the same card and one time just days after activating the new card. The last time it was hacked there was a $7 charge at a hotel in Kentucky (nowhere by me) and then a $500 charge at a bus terminal in England. Weird.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in my recliner, it's been awhile. My younger sister is here caring for my mom. Up to this point it's taken 24 hour care with all the personal items. Another sister & brother are coming up tomorrow. We all plan to put our heads together & come up with some type of positive resolution that will work for everyone, It's a great relief, I feel I can breathe a little easier.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Chillin' after work, reminding myself that I don't have work email on my phone for a reason so I shouldn't cheat and use our webmail to check it. Trying to get my head away from the problems I was working on and impatiently wondering the response to a couple questions asked because I really want to figure one of them out (in that nerdy, "oh my gosh this is such a cool problem" sort of way). Getting to sleep tonight is going to be a challenge. The brain is just all sorts of chatty with itself.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Check online - you can often get good deals that way. Also, do you have consignment stores where you are? These and Thrift shops can have some great finds and very economical. Sometimes they may need sizing or a little revamping or they are great just the way they are! Good luck!


 
Thank you Laurie  I'll have a look today. I think looking online might be the best idea. Caitlin is tall for her age so finding something that's the right lenght is a problem. There are a few second hand stores too. Holding thumbs!


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Our credit card got hacked this morning
> 
> I am very happy with how quickly the bank got onto it
> 
> They have already closed that account and are going to send me out a new credit card next week, so all new numbers and everything!
> 
> It is just a horrible feeling knowing this happened!
> 
> I have to contact our house and contents insurance, private health insurance and car insurance companies as we have a direct debit with them using our credit card, so of course if they go to take their money, they cant
> 
> Oh no...no using the credit card for a week ROFL, Steve will be chuffed LOL!!



That has happened to us twice now. The last time was a couple of weeks ago. It drives me crazy too, but I was glad our bank caught it right away too.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to decide if "The Taste" is just a culinary rip-off of "The Voice" or if I really liked it.  Also trying to think what my one bite would be if I were to go on it.


----------



## Somebunny

I watched it too Laurie.  I thought the same thing about "The Voice" format.  Not sure if I like it or not either


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> I watched it too Laurie.  I thought the same thing about "The Voice" format.  Not sure if I like it or not either



Guess we will both have to tune in again next week and compare notes!


----------



## vitauta

i am lurker surfing....there are about ten other people on the site, variously occupied.  i notice that according to the roster, i am (vitauta is) viewing the foodie anagram puzzle thread.  but that is wrong. actually, i am lurking on the who's online page.  what is it again that i can do once i'm here?  follow in other people's footsteps, and check to see what they are reading?  i must be missing something, or else, lurking isn't the fun late-nite activity it's cracked up to be. i think i need lessons....


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I had one of my cards hacked three times, Kylie. Always the same card and one time just days after activating the new card. The last time it was hacked there was a $7 charge at a hotel in Kentucky (nowhere by me) and then a $500 charge at a bus terminal in England. Weird.



Whoa, 3 times, that is heaps Pac!

Yes they seem to hack in from all over the world, but that is strange one in the US and one not long after in the UK 

They tried 5 times on our card...the first time was only $8.30 apparently, they were probably seeing if it worked, realised it did and then they did a purchase for about $800, then a few more 

We had only just got a new card (same account) just with a new expiry date on it, so didnt have that one for long


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> That has happened to us twice now. The last time was a couple of weeks ago. It drives me crazy too, but I was glad our bank caught it right away too.



2 times too many Chops!

It is so annoying as you have to go without a credit card for about a week...then we have to set up the new account on the online banking, contact all the companies you have direct debit set up with...just a huge annoyance!


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> I watched it too Laurie.  I thought the same thing about "The Voice" format.  Not sure if I like it or not either




hiya sb, there is a "taste" thread on the site you might be interested in.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting for the floor man to come put in a new floor in the bathroom. I am hoping he come this morning. I want to see what is underneath. I say it is mold. Maintenance says it is age related. Hogwash! El Toro Poo Poo! 

Want to get me really pi**ed of to the max? Treat me as if I am stupid and don't know what I am talking about. I am just an old lady who gets hysterical. Tomorrow they are supposed to show up for the painting. When my BIL was starting his own contracting business, he couldn't afford to pay a  helper. So I used to go with him and help him. My sister watched the kids for me in exchange. I learned a lot and it was fun. I also have a son who is a contractor. I have listened to hours of the work he does and I know what he is talking about. My other son is a floor expert and a plumber. For more than 16 years The Pirate installed every type if flooring there is. From private homes of the rich and famous to large supermarkets. His knees finally gave out and he had to find another trade. So I am not stupid when it comes to repairs and problem solving in maintenance. I can hang wallpaper and paint with the best of them. I can point a chimney or other masonry. I can ever connect the electrical for a furnace. I know the difference between a negative and positive pole. Don't treat me as if I am stupid. I probably know more than you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek's Birthday today, have got everything prepped so I can toss together chicken and dumplings (that's what he wanted) when I get off work.  Plan on stopping and getting him a cake of some sort.  I got him a couple of books and a Joe Bonamassa CD set.


----------



## justplainbill

Test baking a few Panettone.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Birthday today, have got everything prepped so I can toss together chicken and dumplings (that's what he wanted) when I get off work. Plan on stopping and getting him a cake of some sort. I got him a couple of books and a Joe Bonamassa CD set.


 
My Gran would have been 92 today. Miss her sooo much! She was a fantastic person. Shrek must be great too, anyone born on the 23rd of Jan must be! Hope you have a fabulous time and Big Happy Birthday to Shrek!!!


----------



## I_M_Baker

putting off work...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Birthday today, have got everything prepped so I can toss together chicken and dumplings (that's what he wanted) when I get off work.  Plan on stopping and getting him a cake of some sort.  I got him a couple of books and a Joe Bonamassa CD set.


Wish him happy birthday from the DC crowd.


----------



## Addie

I have been vindicated! 

They removed the toilet. The wax ring is almost completely worn away. The subflooring is soaking wet. It has to be cut out and a new piece put in. They also need to put in a new wax ring. The floor man is having trouble getting the old floor covering up. So he is thinking of removing the whole subflooring and just replacing it all. And to think I was the stupid one and didn't know what I was talking about. They are going to be putting down tiles instead of a sheet of floor covering.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Birthday today, have got everything prepped so I can toss together chicken and dumplings (that's what he wanted) when I get off work.  Plan on stopping and getting him a cake of some sort.  I got him a couple of books and a Joe Bonamassa CD set.



Wishing you dear Shrek a very special and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from seeing my eye surgeon. I was planning on taking a nap. Instead I have a neavy duty commercial heater fan blowing into my bathroom to dry the glue down to tacky. 

I thanked my surgeon today for making it possible to have anesthesia for my eye surgery each time. I got a big hug from her. Boy did that lift my spirits. I also found out she did give me implants that were a little less than giving me perfect vision. She did hear me when I said that I didn't want to have to stop wearing glasses. I am having such a hard timie trying to get used to not wearing any. Yesterday when I went to take a shower, I was st anding there nekked trying to remember something I needed to do before I stepped into the shower. It was to take off my non-existent glasses. So I have to turn my scripts in for reading and infinity viewing. So many times each day I find myself doing something that was in ingrained habit with my glasses. Yea!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Birthday today,



Happy Birthday Shrek!  Have a wonderfully awesome day with your princess! 



Addie said:


> So many times each day I find myself doing something that was in ingrained habit with my glasses. Yea!



Yay, Addie.  I keep putting off going to the eye doctor because I know I am going to have to have major changes.  But it will be so good to see again!


----------



## kadesma

Happy Birthday Shrekiepoo. Enjoy your special day.
ma


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Happy Birthday Shrek! Have a wonderfully awesome day with your princess!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, Addie. I keep putting off going to the eye doctor because I know I am going to have to have major changes. But it will be so good to see again!


 
LP, little by little my eye sight got worse as the cataracts ripened. So gradual, you hardly would notice it. Then I had the left eye done first. Closing my right eye, my vision had improved 1000 times over what it was before the surgery. and that is my bad eye. I can't focus with it at all. So I use only one eye. But my sight was so improved, that I found myself trying to train my left eye to do the work it had never done before. And I couldn't wait until I had the right eye done. My surgeon saw how impatient I was becoming and put me up on the schedule ahead of others. Best thing that ever happened to me. Get thee to the eye doctor, Pronto! Would you rather go blind? 

This journey of mine has been ten months in the making. Best trip I ever took.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> I have been vindicated!
> 
> They removed the toilet. The wax ring is almost completely worn away. The subflooring is soaking wet. It has to be cut out and a new piece put in. They also need to put in a new wax ring. The floor man is having trouble getting the old floor covering up. So he is thinking of removing the whole subflooring and just replacing it all. And to think I was the stupid one and didn't know what I was talking about. They are going to be putting down tiles instead of a sheet of floor covering.



Isn't it wonderful that they are making the needed repairs.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Isn't it wonderful that they are making the needed repairs.


 
They are heavy duty commercial tiles in speckled brown with dark brown baseboard. It looks so pretty. I am a happy camper. Tomorrow, the painter arrives. That is going to be interesting. Our temps are in the single digits and it is going to be interesting with the windows open.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek says, "Thanks, everyone!"  I ended up getting us a couple cupcakes, but I drew the line at 67 candles...didn't need to set the apartment on fire.  The cats both got new catnip toyus and they are blissed out.

I'm taking tomorrow off, I am finally caught up to next Tuesday...the two weeks of no admits because of the flu have caught up to me.  I'll be going in Friday to deal with any discharges or admits over the next couple days.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek says, "Thanks, everyone!"  I ended up getting us a couple cupcakes, but I drew the line at 67 candles...didn't need to set the apartment on fire.  The cats both got new catnip toyus and they are blissed out.
> 
> I'm taking tomorrow off, I am finally caught up to next Tuesday...the two weeks of no admits because of the flu have caught up to me.  I'll be going in Friday to deal with any discharges or admits over the next couple days.


Did he see his happy birthday thread?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Did he see his happy birthday thread?



I was gonna ask the same thing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, I didn't even see it.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Birthday today, have got everything prepped so I can toss together chicken and dumplings (that's what he wanted) when I get off work.  Plan on stopping and getting him a cake of some sort.  I got him a couple of books and a Joe Bonamassa CD set.



Happy Birthday to Shrek 

Sounds like a wonderful evening planned


----------



## pacanis

Looks like another day of snow clearing for me. yippee...


----------



## simonbaker

Feeling down today. 2 of my brothers & 2 of my sisters were here last night. We all had alot of fun playing games with alot of good food & fun. Worked on mom's placement to go back home. All were in agreement that she needs physical therapy with 24 hour care. So, after spending everyday with mom for the past 2 weeks they took her back home today to get her admitted to the nursing home, with therapy, temporarily, until she can gain her independence. As we had our differences at times, I am sure missing her now. The house feels so empty without her...


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Feeling down today. 2 of my brothers & 2 of my sisters were here last night. We all had alot of fun playing games with alot of good food & fun. Worked on mom's placement to go back home. All were in agreement that she needs physical therapy with 24 hour care. So, after spending everyday with mom for the past 2 weeks they took her back home today to get her admitted to the nursing home, with therapy, temporarily, until she can gain her independence. As we had our differences at times, I am sure missing her now. The house feels so empty without her...



I understand the feeling, SB.  {{{{{SB}}}}}}


----------



## Addie

Well, the painters have left. They didn't have the furniture covered well enough. There are little tiny splatters on everything from when they were doing the ceilings. Very fine steel wool will remove it. But I shouldn't have to have more work to do. It will tak me at least a week to get my home back to where it was. Not very happy. I know it can't be easy to paint an entire apartment with all the furniture and belongings there, but they left a heavy bookcase loaded with books in front of the closet door. They also blocked a major outlet with the wrong piece of furniture. Of course, another heavy piece. I will have to remove everything from the bookcase, move it and them reload the stuff in it. That could take me as much as three days to accomplish. It is the bending over to empty and refill the bottom shelf. I get very dizzy when I bend over. Will have to see if Spike can help me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Feeling down today. 2 of my brothers & 2 of my sisters were here last night. We all had alot of fun playing games with alot of good food & fun. Worked on mom's placement to go back home. All were in agreement that she needs physical therapy with 24 hour care. So, after spending everyday with mom for the past 2 weeks they took her back home today to get her admitted to the nursing home, with therapy, temporarily, until she can gain her independence. As we had our differences at times, I am sure missing her now. The house feels so empty without her...



Tough decision but it sounds like a good one to me.  A true assessment of your Mother's abilities needs to be made by folks who don't know her.  Sounds odd, but those who dont know her are not biased by emotional ties. Give your Mom a couple of days and then visit when you can.  Even Shrek enjoyed his rehab stay.


----------



## Claire

simonbaker said:


> Feeling down today. 2 of my brothers & 2 of my sisters were here last night. We all had alot of fun playing games with alot of good food & fun. Worked on mom's placement to go back home. All were in agreement that she needs physical therapy with 24 hour care. So, after spending everyday with mom for the past 2 weeks they took her back home today to get her admitted to the nursing home, with therapy, temporarily, until she can gain her independence. As we had our differences at times, I am sure missing her now. The house feels so empty without her...



Be grateful for small favors.  Well, Huge, humongous favors.  That is to say, it sounds like you and your siblings are in agreement as to her needs.  Keep up the good work.  Hope the good coordination with your sibs and your mom continues.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening guys 

Today I have done a bit of shopping, a bit of ironing, some housework and now relaxing with a cup of tea just chilling out!

It is Australia Day here tomorrow, the 26th January...thinking maybe a BBQ lunch


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Couldn't sleep, up way too early.  I'll just go into work early.


----------



## buckytom

i'm watching a live feed from a news helicopter over east los angeles covering the standoff between a burgular and the police.

if that were nyc, there'd be hundreds of people on the street shouting, "jump! jump!"


----------



## Katie H

Finished up the last of our normal Friday housecleaning and three loads of laundry, one of which made its way to the clothesline outside.  That's one of the reasons I loooooove crawling into bed on Friday night.  The sheets smell heavenly from being outside all day.

I'm waiting for my dough for English muffins to finish its first rise so I can form the muffins and set them for their final rise.

I just helped Glenn search the Internet to get information on an old shotgun he has.  It's a beautiful Remington that we've discovered dates back to about 1930.  He's kept it perfectly and it looks like new.

In a few minutes I'm going to finish another premie hat.  This'll make number 57.  My goal is 100 and, at the rate I'm going, it won't be long before I get there.  Then...what am I going to knit?


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm watching a live feed from a news helicopter over east los angeles covering the standoff between a burgular and the police.
> 
> if that were nyc, there'd be hundreds of people on the street shouting, "jump! jump!"


 
 Thanks for the belly laugh bt. So true.


----------



## Kylie1969

*Happy Australia Day* to any Aussies here 

Today we are heading our for a walk as it is such a perfect day out there, then we will be working on our next card game, then this afternoon we are watching Lord Of The Rings The Two Towers on blu ray


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Australia Day to Kylie and to all our DC Aussies!!!


----------



## pacanis

My calendar must be off. I thought Australia Day was Monday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently Jan. 26, which means it's Australia Day today in Australia, but not till tomorrow for us Americanos.


----------



## pacanis

oops, maybe I'm a few days off. I'll have to look when I'm around that calendar again.


----------



## simonbaker

Ready to throw a couple of frozen pizza's in the oven for supper. So happy it's friday. Looking forward to catching up on sleep this weekend.


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> My calendar must be off. I thought Australia Day was Monday.



Pac, you are not going mad 

The public holiday is on the Monday, but Australia Day is always on the 26th January


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Happy Australia Day to Kylie and to all our DC Aussies!!!



Thank you so much DL 

Aussie Aussie Aussie Oi Oi Oi


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out for our walk, nice power walk, feeling good now 

Have had morning tea, a later one, just a banana and a handful of almonds 

Nearly time for lunch, nice homemade hamburger YUM!!

Then we are going to retire to the lounge room for a few hours and watch LOTR The Two Towers


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> Pac, you are not going mad
> 
> The public holiday is on the Monday, but Australia Day is always on the 26th January


 
Ahhh... much like many of our holidays have been moved to Mondays. Well, some of them 
And here I've been watching my "sleeping puppies" calendar in wait of wishing you a happy holiday when it arrived


----------



## love2"Q"

Being amazed at how much my boxers love the snow...


----------



## Addie

I am almost in tears. This clown of a painter that the management company hired left a mess behind. I have been doing a walk through all day listing all the items he got paint on that wasn't a wall or ceiling. He used no drop cloths. Everytime I touch or go to use something, it has splatter of paint on it. My brand new wheelchair that I haven't even got to use yet. My daughter bought it for me so she could take me shopping for clothes and other outings. I just can't walk more than ten feet without stopping and resting my hip and spine. It is covered with splatter paint from the rollers on the ceilings. My vacuum cleaner. My dead daughter's picture. And on and on. Who the hell is going to clean up this mess. I know I can't do it. And I certainly don't want this clown back into my home to do more damage. 

Management is coming Monday morning to do a walk through. They better not have him with them. I have an open word document and everytime I find another thing with paint on it, it gets added to the list.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I am so sorry to here this.  I know how upsetting that can be, specially when you can't do anything about it.  I hope you can get it straightened out with the management company.
 {{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Addie.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching an episode of Doctor Who. 1st Doctor of the reboot.


----------



## Addie

Thanks LP and TL. I need to go to bed and wake up in a better mood. I have allowed myself to get so upset over this whole mess.


----------



## Kylie1969

love2"Q" said:


> Being amazed at how much my boxers love the snow...



For a minute there L2Q I thought you meant your "boxers" not your dogs


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Ahhh... much like many of our holidays have been moved to Mondays. Well, some of them
> And here I've been watching my "sleeping puppies" calendar in wait of wishing you a happy holiday when it arrived



Awww, thans Pac xx

I love those puppy calendars, they have the sweetest photos in them


----------



## simonbaker

Up at 3 am & cannot sleep. It is so quiet here this morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is no good SB, horrible when you cant sleep


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> For a minute there L2Q I thought you meant your "boxers" not your dogs


 
 It's okay dear. Go with the nice lady and take your nap. And don't forget to take your medicine also. The nice lady is going to give you a needle to help you sleep.


----------



## love2"Q"

Kylie1969 said:


> For a minute there L2Q I thought you meant your "boxers" not your dogs



Lol ...


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL...I know...I have always been a bit strange


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning and happy Sunday 

Another lovely cool night and morning...it is only 14 degrees right now at 6.55am, so nice!

This morning we are going to go for another walk, then we have to fertilize the whole garden, big job, but with both of us do it, done in half the time 

Have to marinate the chicken for our Butter Chicken tonight YUM!

This afternoon some Wii U we think


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready to go to The Scandinavian Dinner Dance. It's a collaboration of between the Danish and Norwegian Clubs. Finns, Icelanders, and Swedes will also be coming.

The part I'm not so crazy about is that I am in charge of all the money. I will have help from the Norwegian Club to collect money at the door.


----------



## Addie

What am I doing you ask. Nursing a cold. Oh joy. How can I be so lucky.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> What am I doing you ask. Nursing a cold. Oh joy. How can I be so lucky.


 Hope you are feeling better very soon. Keep up on your vitamin C.


----------



## buckytom

don't let 'em skim any  krone, tax.  

we just finished another mean nerf gun batle. the powerful and deadly accurate longstrike cs-6 versus the new, motorized, 8 clip hail-fire.

man, the longstrike rounds sting when you get hit in the face, lol.


----------



## love2"Q"

Just came in from an epic battle of good vs evil... Or a snow ball fight against the nieghboorhood kids... Me and the boy made snowballs for an hour before the battle... The other kids were out gunned.. it reminded me of the movie dodgeball...


----------



## mmyap

Addie said:


> What am I doing you ask. Nursing a cold. Oh joy. How can I be so lucky.



I hope you feel better.  Don't catch that flu that's making the rounds.

I am spending my day getting caught up on housework and laundry.  I'm also thinking ahead about the storm prediction for tomorrow.  Clean out the frig, cook up everything that's thawed.  (I was a great excuse to cook up a whole package of bacon and make a chocolate cake with my last eggs and sour cream.)  Made sure all the camp lanterns had batteries and powered up my kindle.  

The storm is expected to hit right about the time the Pro Bowl starts. Great timing. Tune in and watch lots of mud wrestling and slipping about.


----------



## vitauta

love2"Q" said:


> Just came in from an epic battle of good vs evil... Or a snow ball fight against the nieghboorhood kids... Me and the boy made snowballs for an hour before the battle... The other kids were out gunned.. it reminded me of the movie dodgeball...




i've forgotten how that goes, love2.  is the snowball fight over when one side runs out of snowballs?  when the fort is invaded?  when tommy goes home crying after getting hit in the ear?  if one side wants to concede defeat, how is it done?  i'm not sure i ever was told the rules governing snow fights....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's over 3 hours after you can't feel your toes...


----------



## pacanis

Q, "If you can dodge a wrench?..." 

BT, good thing you live in Joisey and not NY or that eight shot hail fire would be illegal now


----------



## vitauta

that just sounds like some rule you guys had out there in wyoming or montana....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> that just sounds like some rule you guys had out there in wyoming or montana....



It's no fun going inside until you can't feel body parts.  Makes you appreciate the warmth and Hot Chocolate!  If your Mom doesn't check for frostbite, you need to get back outside...


----------



## vitauta

ah, the rugged life of the frontier woman...and look how you still clamor for snow today.


----------



## simonbaker

Feeling very lazy today. I still haven't gotton out of my p.j's 7 it's about 5 30 pm. i haven't done this for months & it feels pretty good for a change.


----------



## bakechef

Going to our friend's 50th birthday party.  It is 60's "Mad Men" themed.  We hit gold at the thrift store today for vintage clothing, the whole outfit was under $30 including accessories.  The hat ate up half of the budget (had to buy it new), but it makes the whole outfit!  

We will be "confirmed bachelors" lol!


----------



## Kylie1969

OK, garden is all fertilised, we have been on our walk and the chicken is marinating for dinner, happy days!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> What am I doing you ask. Nursing a cold. Oh joy. How can I be so lucky.



Hope you start to feel better real soon Ads


----------



## simonbaker

Watching figure skating on tv


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shawshank Redemption just started...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shawshank Redemption just started...


 

Signs just ended 
Time to find another movie...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm trying to see how many lines I can say BEFORE the actor does...


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Hope you are feeling better very soon. Keep up on your vitamin C.


 
I am going to stay in bed until Monday. Am going MIA until then.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Watching figure skating on tv


 
Me too. We have a few skaters out of the Boston Skating Club in competition for the Olympics.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looking through all the boxes and envelopes we brought back, searching for Mom's car titles.  GAH!!  Can't find them!!  I have one shred of hair left!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Looking through all the boxes and envelopes we brought back, searching for Mom's car titles.  GAH!!  Can't find them!!  I have one shred of hair left!!



Stop looking for them.  They'll turn up.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Stop looking for them.  They'll turn up.



Hope so.  DH tells me I've never lost anything, ever.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hope so.  DH tells me I've never lost anything, ever.



There's nothing you can do with them tomorrow.  Think of something else to look for.  No sense in making yourself crazy over it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's nothing you can do with them tomorrow.  Think of something else to look for.  No sense in making yourself crazy over it.



Yes. Breathe.  Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's nothing you can do with them tomorrow.  Think of something else to look for.  No sense in making yourself crazy over it.


Dawg, please listen to the good princess.  Just breathe deep and relax.  Find something to take your mind off of it and it will come to you.  I am an expert at this. - worrying about things I have no control over and then they show up when I am not looking!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shawshank Redemption just started...



Love that film


----------



## Kylie1969

Just been watching some Masterchef and now doing some work on the new game


----------



## Chef Munky

*Upstyling*

And taking everything and anyone with it. Ran out of things to do to keep busy. So I picked on my closet and everyone Else's while I was at it. Going through mine alone all that beautiful material, clothes I know won't see day/night ( Looked better on me in the store. Impulse buy!) would have been a shame to waste. Spent the day stripping off the old seat covers to the dining room chairs to make new ones -Upstyling. My old pull over sweaters will be turned into button up the front or not. Either way my hair won't have to get messed up to take it off. My luck I'll ruin it. But hey Foo-Foo will have a purdy new doggy sweater. 

My sewing table is almost finished with it's over haul. I'll post pics when it's finished. It's gorgeous!

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Dawg, please listen to the good princess.  Just breathe deep and relax.  Find something to take your mind off of it and it will come to you.  I am an expert at this. - worrying about things I have no control over and then they show up when I am not looking!



Thanks LP, it must be here somewhere!  Or not.  Oh well, we'll make another.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Studying for my Nuclear Stress Test on Monday...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Studying for my Nuclear Stress Test on Monday...


Eww, I didn't do well with that one.  The vasodilator medication and the nuclear dye both were hard on me.  

I hope you do well and the result is good.  
{{{{{{{{{{{{{Princess Fiona}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Eww, I didn't do well with that one.  The vasodilator medication and the nuclear dye both were hard on me.
> 
> I hope you do well and the result is good.
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Princess Fiona}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Thanks, but I don't get the vasodilator...I get the treadmill.


----------



## Snip 13

I'm sitting here waiting for my husband to wake up and watching Big Blue (Daniel's fish) swim in his ice bucket. I had to replace B Blue yesterday after he comitted suicide. Jumped right out of the water when I cleaned it but survived for a few hours after I got him back in the bowl. Daniel came home from school and checked on him straight away. Asked me why his tail looks a bit orange? I told him he must be a bit flushed after the morning excitement. Technically I wasn't lying!
I feel kinda bad about it all but I didn't want him to be upset


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, but I don't get the vasodilator...I get the treadmill.


Sorry, yes I figured you got the treadmill.  I was just bemoaning my experience.  But you will do great!  Think of the pounds you could lose on the treadmill


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, yes I figured you got the treadmill.  I was just bemoaning my experience.  But you will do great!  Think of the pounds you could lose on the treadmill



I'm really getting tired of stress tests, this'll be the third.  All I want to know is why the heck my blood pressure is going so low...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm really getting tired of stress tests, this'll be the third.  All I want to know is why the heck my blood pressure is going so low...


Well, I will be thinking about you Monday - hope all goes well and they can get to the bottom of this.   You are right, you have been through a lot with your heart.  This past 5 months were an eyeopener for me as to what people go through regarding their hearts.  Take care and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm really getting tired of stress tests, this'll be the third. All I want to know is why the heck my blood pressure is going so low...


 
Good luck with the stress test. Hope it goes well!


----------



## love2"Q"

vitauta said:


> i've forgotten how that goes, love2.  is the snowball fight over when one side runs out of snowballs?  when the fort is invaded?  when tommy goes home crying after getting hit in the ear?  if one side wants to concede defeat, how is it done?  i'm not sure i ever was told the rules governing snow fights....



I think the hit in the ear is the key... Thats pretty much the end of it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

love2"Q" said:


> I think the hit in the ear is the key... Thats pretty much the end of it...



Now you know why they make hats with earflaps...


----------



## love2"Q"

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now you know why they make hats with earflaps...



Lol... Very true..


----------



## buckytom

you know you're in for a fight when the ear flaps were down.

did anyone else's mom put you in a layer of socks, then plastic bags, then a layer of wool socks and into your workboots for waterproofing before going out to play?


----------



## pacanis

RIP Big Blue!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

buckytom said:


> you know you're in for a fight when the ear flaps were down.
> 
> did anyone else's mom put you in a layer of socks, then plastic bags, then a layer of wool socks and into your workboots for waterproofing before going out to play?



My mother used bread bags instead of plastic bags and also a couple layers of socks on our hands if the mittens were still drying over the heating grate in the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Looking through all the boxes and envelopes we brought back, searching for Mom's car titles. GAH!! Can't find them!! I have one shred of hair left!!


 
Did you look in the most obvious place? In the glove compartment? If you can't find it, your Registry of Motor Vehicles can issue you another one. Of course it will cost. But doesn't everything?


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Did you look in the most obvious place? In the glove compartment? If you can't find it, your Registry of Motor Vehicles can issue you another one. Of course it will cost. But doesn't everything?



The car is in another state 13 hours away.  I think I accidently left the title at Mom's house.  I checked, it's 5 bucks for a duplicate, which is cheaper than gas or a plane ticket to go back and pick it up.


----------



## Addie

Good morning everyone. I am feeling much better. I do have just a miserable cold. It is not the flu. Late last night The Pirate came and brought me a two litre bottle of ginger ale. Luv that kid! It is now empty. He will bring me another one tonight when he comes to watch DA with me.

I have a two rib pork chop in the freezer. The Pirate pulled it out so it would be thawed by the time he got here tonight. He wil stuff it, sear it, and then toss it in the oven to finish it off.  I won't be eating any of it. I am just not hungry. I am going to peel and soak a couple of potatoes in water. Then while the chop is baking, he can cook the potatoes. I also have a bunch of McCormick gravy packets. He can have his choice. 

Well, you all have fun playing today. I am heading back to bed. I have be at the top of my game tomorrow. Management is doing a walk-through to see how the painter did. So far, these are all the places I have found paint where it shouldn't be. And I am not through. Everytime I find a spot, I add it to the list. I will be giving a copy of this list to each of them when they walk through the door. 

Vacuum cleaner
Shower curtain
Stove burners
Front stove panel
Fishing shack picture
Wheelchair
Bathroom backsplash
Floor bucket and mop/scrub brush handles
Toilet top cover
Scooter electrical box
Computer desk
Speakers
New chair and foot stool
Wireless connection box
Windowsills
Picture frames and glass
Folding chair
Coffee maker
Microwave oven and counter underneath 
Pictures on the fridge
Depressions Era mixing bowl
Garbage disposal
Right side of stove counter edge
Toaster oven
Bar top
Carpet in both rooms
Brand new bathroom floor. (not even 24 hours old)
Counter top on bathroom sink
Soap and soap dish in bathroom
Light switch plate in bathroom
Bathroom faucet
Back wall of bathroom sink
 
 
Failure to apply any paint to the bottom of the wall behind the toilet
Failure to cut in several locations in main room 
Large areas of chips of paint missing on top of bathroom light switch


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow, Addie.  That painter was nothing if not thorough.  He covered everything!


----------



## taxlady

Good luck with that Addie.

Why did they schedule painting after the new bathroom floor? I was always taught to start at the top an work down (except when power washing outside walls).


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Wow, Addie.  That painter was nothing if not thorough.  He covered everything!




I'm sure glad I didn't have a mouthful of coffee when I read that.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Good luck with that Addie.
> 
> Why did they schedule painting after the new bathroom floor? I was always taught to start at the top an work down (except when power washing outside walls).


 
HUD will be here on February 1st to inspect my apartment again for the fourth time. They were supposed to paint it three years ago. There are three other apartments also that needed work done. 

I know. Start at the top and work you way down. Two different companies. One for the floor and one for painting. The floor guy did a fantastic job. The painter, what can I say. I *do not* want him back here to fix all his mistakes. They have maintenance men that do a great job painting and cleaning apartments. I want one of them to come.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

pacanis said:


> RIP Big Blue!!!



A Google search brought me no closer to putting this in context. Could you please expound?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Studying for my Nuclear Stress Test on Monday...


 
I have had that test twice. Passed with flying colors.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother used bread bags instead of plastic bags and also a couple layers of socks on our hands if the mittens were still drying over the heating grate in the kitchen.


 
I used to dry the inside of the kids boots with the hair dryer.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:


> I used to dry the inside of the kids boots with the hair dryer.



I've dried my own boots with a hair dryer.

I'm currently tormenting the cat with a laser pointer and reading stuff on DC.


----------



## GotGarlic

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> A Google search brought me no closer to putting this in context. Could you please expound?



Big Blue was the name of Snip's son's fish that died.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I've dried my own boots with a hair dryer.
> 
> I'm currently tormenting the cat with a laser pointer and reading stuff on DC.


How long before your cat loses interest? Shreddy is only good for about three minutes of laser pointer entertainment, and then only if it has been weeks.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> you know you're in for a fight when the ear flaps were down.
> 
> did anyone else's mom put you in a layer of socks, then plastic bags, then a layer of wool socks and into your workboots for waterproofing before going out to play?



I lived on the prairies (Saskatchewan) until I was 7. My Mom knit my sister and I scarves that were 1 foot wide and 6 feet long.  From the time I was in kindergarten she would put me in my parka and snow pants, boots and mittens and then "mummify" me with that scarf!  My eyes were about the only thing that showed and that was just enough to see where I was going!  I would walk to school like that (for three winters), roll down the mound of dirt we called our "hill" at the end of our street, throw snowballs, you name it.  That scarf was my armour against the cold and I would stay out for hours in it! Ah, the memories!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> How long before your cat loses interest? Shreddy is only good for about three minutes of laser pointer entertainment, and then only if it has been weeks.



We rotate it with other toys. If he plays with it too often he just ignores it. First time he saw it (he was still a kitten) he went up and sniffed it. When it didn't smell like anything he went back and laid down. As he's gotten older he's become less selective about what he'll chase. Shadows, laser pointer dots, light reflections, rainbows from prisms. He figured out that we were the ones controlling them and after that he liked chasing them. He'll actually wait at our feet expectantly if he sees us pick up a prism, mirror or laser pointer, or one of the objects we use to make shadows for him to chase. 

He'll usually chase any of them for 3 to 7 minutes (roughly) so long as we've been good about rotating through them and his actual physical toys (balls, bells, mice, feathers and string).


----------



## Snip 13

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> A Google search brought me no closer to putting this in context. Could you please expound?


 
It was my son Daniel's fish. He jumped out the tank and went splat. Poor thing still swam for a few hours before going belly up! I replaced him with an almost identical fish but my son noticed he had a bit of orange in his tail. I told him Big Blue was feeling a bit flushed after falling on the floor, thank goodness he believed me! Didn't have the heart to tell him his fish was flushed down the loo!


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> RIP Big Blue!!!


 
No need to feel Blue, he's in Sashimi heaven


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks for clearing that up Snip. I'm glad you were able to replace your son's fish without breaking his heart.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get the energy up to get doing some housework.  Violet has decided that Sunday is a day of play and is desperately trying to persuade me with every toy imaginable and that irresistible "puppy dog eyes" look she has perfected.  So I guess I will give in to her one more time before tackling the bathroom.


----------



## buckytom

lol, snip. 

i did the same thing with my son's goldfish, goldie and swimmer. they died when i was cleaning the tank (new water too warm, i think?), so before he got home from school i drove all over the county looking for fish that looked similar. he saw the differences, but i sold hiim on it. to this day he doesn't know. and never needs to.

actually, i've replaced goldie twice.


----------



## Snip 13

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Thanks for clearing that up Snip. I'm glad you were able to replace your son's fish without breaking his heart.


 
My pleasure   His fish got a new tank today so Daniel's happy as can be. I got my ice bucket back too


----------



## Snip 13

buckytom said:


> lol, snip.
> 
> i did the same thing with my son's goldfish, goldie and swimmer. they died when i was cleaning the tank (new water too warm, i think?), so before he got home from school i drove all over the county looking for fish that looked similar. he saw the differences, but i sold hiim on it. to this day he doesn't know. and never needs to.
> 
> actually, i've replaced goldie twice.


 
Think we've all done it  Why hurt their feeling if you don't have to hey?
This fish jumped out though. You always add some of the old water to the new and let the water come to the same temp as the old before putting the fish back.
Luckily Big Blue was a guppy, they are easy to replace since they look so similar.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> lol, snip.
> 
> i did the same thing with my son's goldfish, goldie and swimmer. they died when i was cleaning the tank (new water too warm, i think?), so before he got home from school i drove all over the county looking for fish that looked similar. he saw the differences, but i sold hiim on it. to this day he doesn't know. and never needs to.
> 
> actually, i've replaced goldie twice.





Reminds me of a story about my mom.  When she was very little, her family had a beloved blond cocker spaniel.  The dog died without her knowledge when she was visiting relatives, so her dad looked all over for another cocker, and found one, only it was black.  Her mother carefully explained that the dog had changed color in her absence.  Mom pondered this for awhile, then asked, "What color Daddy now?"


----------



## Addie

The U.S. Skating Championships for 2014 are coming to Boston next January. The winners from that will go on to the Olympics in February. My daughter is going to get tickets for us to go see it. I want to go the second day. That is the day the girls usually skate and they put on a skating show at the end.


----------



## schllac

pacanis said:


> I thought I'd start a thread about nothing (ala Seinfeld ).
> I know there are times I do something and have no one to share it with, no matter how mundane. And I don't do the FB thing, all though I certainly get spammed enough from them. Probably from someone's email list that I'm on
> So if you join in fine, if you read along fine, if you put this thread on your ignore list, well that's fine, too
> 
> So tonight I'll be "doing" this.
> 
> View attachment 11380
> 
> I found this sucker under the eave of my chicken coop when I went to check on their water. I'm lucky I didn't bump the coop with the lawn mower earlier today  It's quite active, but I'm hoping to deactivate it after it gets dark


 
If you can reach it from the ground, when it cools down enough and ther is no activity around the hive you can put a plastic bag over it and take the whole thing down and seal the top and dispose of it..But you have to be quick


----------



## taxlady

schllac said:


> If you can reach it from the ground, when it cools down enough and ther is no activity around the hive you can put a plastic bag over it and take the whole thing down and seal the top and dispose of it..But you have to be quick


That post was from July 2011. I suspect it has been taken care of by now.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It is the official Australia Day public holiday here today 

We are heading out for a walk this morning, then some fish and chips for lunch and then back home to watch some movies this afternoon


----------



## Dawgluver

I just burned a bunch of bacon in the microwave   

No more multitasking.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> That post was from July 2011. I suspect it has been taken care of by now.




still, it's good to know... hornets can be frightfully vengeful....


----------



## LPBeier

Violet won out and I played with her for a solid hour, mostly her favourite game of "keep away".  I should explain that Violet does not know she is a dog and does not know how to play like one, even though we have tried for 8 years to teach her catch (with a ball that is, treats she can catch from 25 feet ), tug of war, etc. to no avail.  Her idea of playing is to come up to you with a toy and then you chase her all over the house or yard pretending to try and take it from her.  But don't you dare actually take it because then she just goes and pouts .  Another favourite is you holding her favourite chicken scented nylabone while she chomps on the other end - one of her few toys that has lasted a few years!

So I am tired now and am searching Pintrest and IKEA for storage ideas I can afford for my craft/cake room.  Joey is contentedly playing with one of his fleecy toys and Violet is sulking because no one is paying attention to her.


----------



## pacanis

I think I even posted a followup on me taking care of that nest...

I do not envy cleaning that pan, Dawg!


----------



## schllac

I just stumbled on your thread while searching for info on Perogies and never paid attention to the date of your posting and I figured it was wothwhile to offer a suggestion for your Dilema, through the years I have had some experiences with those buggers


----------



## pacanis

They are a canstant battle for me, too. I had some under a crawlspace late last summer I had a heckuva time with. I finally had to suck it up and take the vent off under their nest at night and blindly reach in with the drione dust blasting and a mirror. It took me two nights, but I killed the nest.


----------



## Dawgluver

schllac said:


> I just stumbled on your thread while searching for info on Perogies and never paid attention to the date of your posting and I figured it was wothwhile to offer a suggestion for your Dilema, through the years I have had some experiences with those buggers



No problem!  We like solutions, especially for wasps and hornets!  Threads get resurrected here all the time, sometimes with better answers than the original ones.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I just burned a bunch of bacon in the microwave
> 
> No more multitasking.
> 
> View attachment 16960



Oh no


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been on our walk and also done a bit of general gardening, now enjoying a cuppa and then it is onto some housework, unfortunatley


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> I just burned a bunch of bacon in the microwave
> 
> No more multitasking.
> 
> View attachment 16960




if you layer paper towels beneath and above the bacon, it won't burn.  only then, the towels will soak up most of your rendered bacon grease. (oh nooo)


----------



## Kylie1969

LOL, cant have the happening V


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> if you layer paper towels beneath and above the bacon, it won't burn.  only then, the towels will soak up most of your rendered bacon grease. (oh nooo)



I know, Vit.  Love the grease, so I only put a paper towel on top.  The first batch turned out fine. 

Even Beagle turned up her nose at the burned bacon.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I just burned a bunch of bacon in the microwave
> 
> No more multitasking.
> 
> View attachment 16960


Oh my! I have never seen that happen. I have had bacon that was hard from the microwave, but never burnt.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh my! I have never seen that happen. I have had bacon that was hard from the microwave, but never burnt.



I know, I'm just talented!  

I kept zipping around doing other stuff and hitting the start button, not paying attention.


----------



## simonbaker

I like bacon good & crispy. if you crumble it & mix it with whipped cream cheese mixed with shredded cheese & sliced green olives it makes a great cheeseball!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I like bacon good & crispy. if you crumble it & mix it with whipped cream cheese mixed with shredded cheese & sliced green olives it makes a great cheeseball!



 This bacon is more than crispy, it's incinerated!  The dog wouldn't even touch it.  I pitched it.

Your recipe sounds yummy, SB, and I plan to try it next time my bacon is the way it should be!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I know, I'm just talented!
> 
> I kept zipping around doing other stuff and hitting the start button, not paying attention.


That "not paying attention" will get you just about every time. 

And how would I know?...


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> That "not paying attention" will get you just about every time.
> 
> And how would I know?...



Do tell!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Do tell!


Me, I always pay attention (yeah, right). If I bake cookies, I have to ask Stirling to watch them for me. He's more than happy to do it. If I don't, I burn them. I've burnt lots of stuff from not paying attention.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Me, I always pay attention (yeah, right). If I bake cookies, I have to ask Stirling to watch them for me. He's more than happy to do it. If I don't, I burn them. I've burnt lots of stuff from not paying attention.



  That's one reason why I don't bake, my attention span is too short!


----------



## buckytom

vitauta said:


> if you layer paper towels beneath and above the bacon, it won't burn.  only then, the towels will soak up most of your rendered bacon grease. (oh nooo)



be very careful putting paper towels under the bacon in your nuker.

the fat soaks into the paper and the combo can start a grease fire in just a few minutes.

a guy at work reheated some pizza on paper towels, leaving one in the microwave that had some of the oil from the pizza on it. another guy came along and put another paper towel on top, then re-heated a cup of tea.

the paper towels caught on fire setting off smoke alarms. the city firemen that showed up weren't too happy, nor were our bosses.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That's one reason why I don't bake, my attention span is too short!


Is your DH willing to watch the baking for you? Promises of cookies, cakes, pies, etc. are wonderful motivators.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Is your DH willing to watch the baking for you? Promises of cookies, cakes, pies, etc. are wonderful motivators.



I wish.  His attention span is shorter than mine!


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> be very careful putting paper towels under the bacon in your nuker.
> 
> the fat soaks into the paper and the combo can start a grease fire in just a few minutes.
> 
> a guy at work reheated some pizza on paper towels, leaving one in the microwave that had some of the oil from the pizza on it. another guy came along and put another paper towel on top, then re-heated a cup of tea.
> 
> the paper towels caught on fire setting off smoke alarms. the city firemen that showed up weren't too happy, nor were our bosses.



Hoo boy, good warning, BT!


----------



## Snip 13

Dawgluver said:


> Reminds me of a story about my mom. When she was very little, her family had a beloved blond cocker spaniel. The dog died without her knowledge when she was visiting relatives, so her dad looked all over for another cocker, and found one, only it was black. Her mother carefully explained that the dog had changed color in her absence. Mom pondered this for awhile, then asked, "What color Daddy now?"


 
Good one Dawg


----------



## Kylie1969

We had some lovely fish and chips for lunch, we have the best chippie as our local 

Have been doing a bit of housework, vacuuming, mopping floors etc, then we watched a movie

Thinking of getting dinner organised soon


----------



## babetoo

waiting for cleaning lady. she is late. i am afraid she may not work out. though she came high praise.


----------



## justplainbill

Whacked up a frozen 11 pound slab of fat back into portions ranging from 6.5 to 33 ounces. A scrupulously cleaned 1.5" wide Stanley carpenter's chisel and a beefy counter top proved to be an excellent way of performing this task.  That chisel has now become a permanent part of my butchering armamentarium.


----------



## roadfix

babetoo said:


> waiting for cleaning lady. she is late. i am afraid she may not work out. though she came high praise.


Maybe she missed the bus.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I have done some shopping and also I have been cleaning out the pantry, it is sparkling 

Now watching some Greys Anatomy


----------



## buckytom

babetoo said:


> waiting for cleaning lady. she is late. i am afraid she may not work out. though she came high praise.



tell her to watch some downton abbey, and then ask her if she feels that she's above her station, lol.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I just burned a bunch of bacon in the microwave
> 
> No more multitasking.
> 
> View attachment 16960


 
Feed it to the birds. They could use the fat at this time of year.


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> waiting for cleaning lady. she is late. i am afraid she may not work out. though she came high praise.


 
There is always the old valid excuse. TRAFFIC!


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> Feed it to the birds. They could use the fat at this time of year.


 I don't think theres any fat left. LOL


----------



## pacanis

msmofet said:


> I don't think theres any fat left. LOL


 
I was going to say, it looks a little *rendered* to me, too 

I just got from shopping. I made my way to my favorite shops and managed to piece together the things I need for my next project at two of them.  
Then I hit a real grocery store and got drenched in the downpour as I was leaving. My hair is still dripping and that was 30 minutes ago.
Now I am going to plug my computer into the TV and finish off Downton Abbey.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out doing mystery shopping jobs this morning, just finishing up the reports online and then I am done 

This afternoon I am going to head out for a walk and then get dinner prepared as we are having mum over for dinner tonight


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in recliner before bedtime.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorting my desk while playing computer games.  I had a very productive couple of days so I am giving myself the evening off! Soon I will go watch Jeopardy and The Taste!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been out doing mystery shopping jobs this morning, just finishing up the reports online and then I am done
> 
> This afternoon I am going to head out for a walk and then get dinner prepared as we are having mum over for dinner tonight


 
Kylie, do your inlaws live near you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been out doing mystery shopping jobs this morning, just finishing up the reports online and then I am done
> 
> This afternoon I am going to head out for a walk and then get dinner prepared as we are having mum over for dinner tonight



How are you serving her?!?


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, do your inlaws live near you?



Ads, Steve's dad died 2 years ago and was stil living in England and Steve's mum lives in England too


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How are you serving her?!?



Medium rare


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a lovely dinner with mum tonight, it is so nice to catch up and chat the night away 

I made Creme Fraiche Chicken with a garden salad, it was so tasty 

We then took a walk around our garden, we do it every time mum comes over 

Now about to retire to the lounge and watch some Masterchef


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Medium rare


----------



## pacanis

Speaking of med/rare, I was talking to someone yesterday who just got back from a cruise to Hawaii.  He said he was in a restaurant in San Fran and when they asked how he wanted his steak he said, med/rare.  Then he was told they can no longer cook steaks rarer than medium in CA  Any truth to that? Is this really what it's coming down to? That's nuts.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, Steve's dad died 2 years ago and was stil living in England and Steve's mum lives in England too


 
I thought that might be the case. You have mentioned having been to England. How is his mother doing? Any chance of her coming to Austrailia to stay a while for a visit or even to stay permanently? Does he have siblings in England that can keep an eye on her? I know. I am being nosey. But you seem so close to your mother. So I couldn't help wonder about Steve's parents. You never mentioned them. 

I am very fortunate. My kids live just seconds from me and check on me all the time. In fact every day. It is almost as if they never left home and went out on their own. I find myself cooking for  them instead of them cooking for me. This Sunday I have to make a large pan of mac anc cheese so we can eat a late supper while we are watching DA.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Speaking of med/rare, I was talking to someone yesterday who just got back from a cruise to Hawaii. He said he was in a restaurant in San Fran and when they asked how he wanted his steak he said, med/rare. Then he was told they can no longer cook steaks rarer than medium in CA  Any truth to that? Is this really what it's coming down to? That's nuts.


 
I have gotten that also. I like my beef rare and have been told they can't or won't cook meat rare. I have also seen it stated on menues. McD's, BK, Wendy's and other fast foods here over cook their burgers to the point they are almost like leather. The Cheesecake Factory is the same. So now when I go out to a restaurant I order meatloaf. As long as they give plenty of gravy, I am happy.


----------



## vitauta

i know that if i want a rare hamburger that i probably have to cook it myself, and i do.  had not been aware of restaurants refusing to cook steaks rare or medium rare.  if this is the case though, i suspect it might be the natural consequence of our society being so quick to sue at every turn--when their hot coffee is served piping hot, when their dish detergent is lemon-flavored (but not for consumption), or when their drug rehab facility has failed to cure their crack cocaine habit....


----------



## pacanis

But I bet you can still eat raw fish


----------



## tinlizzie

Blessed event this morning.  I went out to fill the bird feeder and found that the Monarch chrysalis had hatched.  Exactly two weeks and one day since it started pupating.  That was fun!


----------



## LPBeier

Lizzie, that is Awesome!  I love Monarchs and have been following your story.  You just put a huge smile on my face!


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> Blessed event this morning. I went out to fill the bird feeder and found that the Monarch chrysalis had hatched. Exactly two weeks and one day since it started pupating. That was fun!


 
Pretty neat.
Will you be posting the time lapsed video?  

We get a lot of Monarchs through here in the Fall, but they are probably just migrating.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> i know that if i want a rare hamburger that i probably have to cook it myself, and i do. had not been aware of restaurants refusing to cook steaks rare or medium rare. if this is the case though, i suspect it might be the natural consequence of our society being so quick to sue at every turn--when their hot coffee is served piping hot, when their dish detergent is lemon-flavored (but not for consumption), or when their drug rehab facility has failed to cure their crack cocaine habit....


 
This kind of thing never happens in SA. If you burn yourself with hot coffee tough luck! If you want a rare steak or burger you can get it anywhere and Sue is a woman's name, not an action you perform to blame someone else for your stupidity


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Blessed event this morning. I went out to fill the bird feeder and found that the Monarch chrysalis had hatched. Exactly two weeks and one day since it started pupating. That was fun!


 
Thanks for the update and pic. Like LP I too have a smile on my face.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> This kind of thing never happens in SA. If you burn yourself with hot coffee tough luck! If you want a rare steak or burger you can get it anywhere and Sue is a woman's name, not an action you perform to blame someone else for your stupidity


 
Well said.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Well said.


 
+one


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Well said.



+two


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Well said.


 
Thanks Addie. Guess Africa is not so bad, at least we have rare steaks and hot coffee!


----------



## msmofet

I made Chinese BBQ red pork for the first time. It was wonderful in homemade Wonton soup. Quick and easy lunch.
I used equal amounts of the Ah-So BBQ sauce and Hoisin sauce. Cut the boneless pork loin roast into medium size flat chunks and tossed them in the sauce then put them on a foil line tray. I put them in the oven set on convection roast 350F for 20 minutes turned then another 20 minutes. They turned out nicely browned. What a wonderful flavor. I can't wait to use it in the fried rice and egg rolls.
I will try to remember to get a picture of the chunks before I cut them up.
Here's a picture of the soup.


----------



## Addie

Now you have done. I really want to eat. That pic looks so delicious.


----------



## Snip 13

Yum! That looks good


----------



## LPBeier

In 1985 I joined a group to build a co-op housing project along the Fraser River in the beautiful old city of New Westminster.  The Sky Train rapid transit had just been built to get ready for Expo 86 and it's terminus station was right across some railroad tracks from the riverfront development.  

As more complexes were built around us, several towers were built across the street from us, right beside the Amtrak rails that have been there for forever.  People bought into these luxury condos knowing full well there were tugboats on the river, trains on the rails and the rapid transit around them.  

The owners started to put in a petition to have the tracks moved or at the very least closed down because they were shaking their buildings.  They even wanted our complex to sign as well.  

One outspoken resident of our complex told one of the petitioners "I bet you are the type that would go to McDonald's and purposely spill coffee on yourself so you could sue! 

Needless to say the petition (and the tracks) never went anywhere and the people got used to it!


----------



## msmofet

Addie said:


> Now you have done. I really want to eat. That pic looks so delicious.


 


Snip 13 said:


> Yum! That looks good


Thank you. This will also be dinner maybe with a side salad.


----------



## vitauta

msmofet said:


> I made Chinese BBQ red pork for the first time. It was wonderful in homemade Wonton soup. Quick and easy lunch.
> I used equal amounts of the Ah-So BBQ sauce and Hoisin sauce. Cut the boneless pork loin roast into medium size flat chunks and tossed them in the sauce then put them on a foil line tray. I put them in the oven set on convection roast 350F for 20 minutes turned then another 20 minutes. They turned out nicely browned. What a wonderful flavor. I can't wait to use it in the fried rice and egg rolls.
> I will try to remember to get a picture of the chunks before I cut them up.
> Here's a picture of the soup.



the most beautiful wonton soup i've ever laid eyes on, msm!


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> Pretty neat.
> Will you be posting the time lapsed video?
> 
> We get a lot of Monarchs through here in the Fall, but they are probably just migrating.



Wish I could have managed that, pac.  But if you'll Google this site, they do have a time-lapse that is (gee, I really don't like this overused word, but...) awesome.

Swallowtail Butterfly Life Cycle (Pipevine Swallowtail)

Thanks, LP.  And check this out if you have a chance.


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> In 1985 I joined a group to build a co-op housing project along the Fraser River in the beautiful old city of New Westminster. The Sky Train rapid transit had just been built to get ready for Expo 86 and it's terminus station was right across some railroad tracks from the riverfront development.
> 
> As more complexes were built around us, several towers were built across the street from us, right beside the Amtrak rails that have been there for forever. People bought into these luxury condos knowing full well there were tugboats on the river, trains on the rails and the rapid transit around them.
> 
> The owners started to put in a petition to have the tracks moved or at the very least closed down because they were shaking their buildings. They even wanted our complex to sign as well.
> 
> One outspoken resident of our complex told one of the petitioners "I bet you are the type that would go to McDonald's and purposely spill coffee on yourself so you could sue!
> 
> Needless to say the petition (and the tracks) never went anywhere and the people got used to it!


 
Here's one for you.
A local, old farmer who had a pig farm and was told he could no longer farm pigs because of the housing development that went in beside him. They took up a petition, changed the zoning and won. He was told he could only farm crops. How is that for "progress"?


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> +two



+three


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Blessed event this morning.  I went out to fill the bird feeder and found that the Monarch chrysalis had hatched.  Exactly two weeks and one day since it started pupating.  That was fun!



That is magnificent, Lizzie!  Congrats, butterfly grandma!

Ms.M, I am sending you a self-addressed, stamped container that I want you to fill with your yummy soup!


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Here's one for you.
> A local, old farmer who had a pig farm and was told he could no longer farm pigs because of the housing development that went in beside him. They took up a petition, changed the zoning and won. He was told he could only farm crops. How is that for "progress"?



Yeah, progress can suck big time!


----------



## msmofet

vitauta said:


> the most beautiful wonton soup i've ever laid eyes on, msm!


 


Dawgluver said:


> That is magnificent, Lizzie! Congrats, butterfly grandma!
> 
> Ms.M, I am sending you a self-addressed, stamped container that I want you to fill with your yummy soup!


 Thank you and LOL @ DL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Blessed event this morning.  I went out to fill the bird feeder and found that the Monarch chrysalis had hatched.  Exactly two weeks and one day since it started pupating.  That was fun!



Now that's cool, Lizzie!  Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969

What a busy day I have had!

I did all the grocery shopping this morning, then a heap of ironing, then I went down to the market that mum works on Sundays and helped her out for about 4 hours as she is leaving!

She has been doing it for about 10 years and feels it is time for a change, so she is having a sale over the next few weeks, I was helping her clean up and dust, rearrange some things and bring stuff home to take to the Salvos or dump etc

I am so beat now, will sleep well tonight no doubt!


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, Dawgluver & Princess.  You, too, LP.  If you will indulge me one more caterpillar, here is a photo of an upside-down Horned Hickory Devil that I took a few years ago in NC - on a persimmon tree.


----------



## vitauta

oh woww, tin!  isn't nature awesomely spectacular, though?  at times, it hardly seems possible....


the birth of the butterfly was also a breathtaking sight to behold...


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here watching the howling winds blowing the snow around and trying to think of something for dinner tonight. Preferably something that won't generate leftovers, as I have leftovers from last night's dinner to use up in the next day or so.


----------



## Soma

been reading this thread for almost an hour now....needed to catch up. Fun! 

I'm recovering from emergency heart surgery, a triple bypass, this is my 3rd week at home....beginning to get bored, so I must be feeling better, huh?

Been reading Neil Young's 'Waging Heavy Peace'. I feel as if I've been living with him for the past week or so.....his writing goes down smoothly, like a good ....well, smoothie!

Watching blustery weather outside, and one lone beaver, come up from his watery hibernation to take down little trees, drag 'em underwater.....strange to see in winter.


----------



## vitauta

soma, i'm so sorry to hear about your illness, but it is good to know you are at home and on the road to recovery.  you have a beautiful spot from where to enjoy watching nature and nature's creatures, going about their daily rituals.  

i hope you continue to improve and strengthen, and that you are soon ready to be a better and healthier version of you.  

i was missing you at dc, but i thought it was longer, it seemed way longer than three weeks.  nice to have you back, soma....


----------



## tinlizzie

What Vitauta said, Soma.


----------



## pacanis

I'm glad to hear about your recovery, Soma. 
And awesome pic!


----------



## Addie

Soma, you are now a member of a very exclusive club. The Zipper Club. Welcome. Glad you are on the mend. Just take your time to heal.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Hope you'll be back to your old self again really soon!


----------



## Kylie1969

What lovely photos guys, thanks for sharing


----------



## LPBeier

Soma, I was wondering where you were.  Sorry to hear about your surgery but glad they caught it and you are on the mend.

I will have to get Niel Young's book.  He is a Canadian and has always been one of my favourites.  At the LA King's/Canucks game the other day they showed him in the stands.  He apparently never misses a Kings game.  He is looking older but aren't we all! 

Take good care and stop by when you are bored.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here going through my youtube favorites and listening to the more abstract songs. Oh fun, lol.


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, Soma!  I too wondered where you were, glad to hear you're on the mend!


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Dawgluver & Princess.  You, too, LP.  If you will indulge me one more caterpillar, here is a photo of an upside-down Horned Hickory Devil that I took a few years ago in NC - on a persimmon tree.



What a gorgeous picture!  I've never heard of it!


----------



## vitauta

you go, beyonce!!!! she acapellaed the star spangled banner in front of a superbowl news conference today, to show folks she has the 'pipes'--just in case anyone still had any doubts, after her controversial inaugural performance of the anthem....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> you go, beyonce!!!! she acapellaed the star spangled banner in front of a superbowl news conference today, to show folks she has the 'pipes'--just in case anyone still had any doubts, after her controversial inaugural performance of the anthem....



+one

I never did understand all the hoopla about the lip sync, she's not Milli Vanilli.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> been reading this thread for almost an hour now....needed to catch up. Fun!
> 
> I'm recovering from emergency heart surgery, a triple bypass, this is my 3rd week at home....beginning to get bored, so I must be feeling better, huh?
> 
> Been reading Neil Young's 'Waging Heavy Peace'. I feel as if I've been living with him for the past week or so.....his writing goes down smoothly, like a good ....well, smoothie!
> 
> Watching blustery weather outside, and one lone beaver, come up from his watery hibernation to take down little trees, drag 'em underwater.....strange to see in winter.



Ack!  I'm glad you are doing better, Soma!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Dawgluver & Princess.  You, too, LP.  If you will indulge me one more caterpillar, here is a photo of an upside-down Horned Hickory Devil that I took a few years ago in NC - on a persimmon tree.



Wow...he'll sneak up on me.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished supper, sick of dealing with dh, glad that's over with!


----------



## taxlady

Just finished supper. I finally decided to get a flu shot. Got it today. It's free for people over 60. I decided that I really hate getting the flu.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished dinner, too. Off to post a pic. We only have a couple hours before tomorrow's thread starts. I don't want to get confused tomorrow


----------



## chopper

Spending time with my favorite person (Hubby)!  He is watching tv while I am on line. Just nice to sit together.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Dawgluver & Princess.  You, too, LP.  If you will indulge me one more caterpillar, here is a photo of an upside-down Horned Hickory Devil that I took a few years ago in NC - on a persimmon tree.



Lizzie, please post all the caterpillar/butterfly pictures you want!   This one is very intriguing - it looks like it is smiling!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm' catching up a bit here before I go watch Jeopardy in an hour.  After that I think I will read for awhile and try to get to be early.  I have been having a few pain flares and not sleeping great.  But I know that this doesn't last and so I no longer let it get me down!  I do what I can and feel proud of myself for that instead of getting down for what I didn't do!

Today I made a big meal, cleaned out the fridge, cleaned up the kitchen and went to get dog food and a few items at Costco.  When I got home and unloaded I helped a new neighbour who's car battery died and fed the dogs.  I think that is pretty good for a medium pain day!


----------



## love2"Q"

Looking for new homeowners ins.. just found out that we have been dropped .. 6 years.. no claims.. but they are dropping everyone who doesnt have life and auto and home.. also cant sign up now.. not real happy.. good thing i know a few people..


----------



## Addie

Soma said:


> been reading this thread for almost an hour now....needed to catch up. Fun!
> 
> I'm recovering from emergency heart surgery, a triple bypass, this is my 3rd week at home....beginning to get bored, so I must be feeling better, huh?
> 
> Been reading Neil Young's 'Waging Heavy Peace'. I feel as if I've been living with him for the past week or so.....his writing goes down smoothly, like a good ....well, smoothie!
> 
> Watching blustery weather outside, and one lone beaver, come up from his watery hibernation to take down little trees, drag 'em underwater.....strange to see in winter.


 
Soma, do you have any flooding problems on the land due to the beavers duilding their dam?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tomorrow is national Wear Red for Women's Heart Disease...I'm busy getting my outfit together!


----------



## Addie

My eye surgeon wears a red dress pin on her long white lab coat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My eye surgeon wears a red dress pin on her long white lab coat.



I wear a red dress pin on my work name tag and on my wallet, I have it with me everywhere I go.


----------



## Addie

love2"Q" said:


> Looking for new homeowners ins.. just found out that we have been dropped .. 6 years.. no claims.. but they are dropping everyone who doesnt have life and auto and home.. also cant sign up now.. not real happy.. good thing i know a few people..


 
So what happens to those that don't own a home or/and auto? That really sucks!

Sounds like something All State would do. They are refusing to pay the full amount for homes lost to Sandy.


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I just finished dinner, too. Off to post a pic. We only have a couple hours before tomorrow's thread starts. I don't want to get confused tomorrow



ROFL


----------



## pacanis

Wow, that stinks, Q. It doesn't seem they should be able to do that.
I hope you don't have a problem with your dogs and a new company.


----------



## love2"Q"

pacanis said:


> Wow, that stinks, Q. It doesn't seem they should be able to do that.
> I hope you don't have a problem with your dogs and a new company.



I shouldnt... The company is downsizing.. going back to covering just farms.. i work with a lot of ins.  companies so it should be pretty easy..


----------



## Kylie1969

I am just now doing the weekly menu and searching for some new recipes to try out, which I do once a week, grab a handful of new ones


----------



## tinlizzie

Just want to make sure you all get the word -- only a few days left in the Great FL Snake Hunt.  The hunters, both amateur and professional, have only bagged 41 Burmese Pythons out of estimated thousands!  C'mon down!


----------



## tinlizzie

How about a pretty spider?


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> How about a pretty spider?



That is pretty!

The snake thing is a real problem, isn't it.  I don't mind snakes, actually like them, but it's terrible what they're doing to the Glades and to some of the Caribbean islands.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> How about a pretty spider?


 
There is no such thing as a pretty spider. They are all ugly, venomous creatures that sneak into our bedroom at night and give us nightmares... so I've heard 

As I sit here watching Spiderman


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

No spiders. Yes, judging from the thumbnail it's pretty, but I'm not tapping it to get a closer look. And yes, spiders do give me nightmares.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> That is pretty!
> 
> The snake thing is a real problem, isn't it.  I don't mind snakes, actually like them, but it's terrible what they're doing to the Glades and to some of the Caribbean islands.



Thanks.

There's a 3 foot long or so little black snake that shares my yard.  We get along just fine.  As with most critters out there, if we'll just leave them alone....that said -

The tegu lizard is also becoming a problem over on the southeast coast, from critter-catcher programs I see on the animal channel.  They snarf up the little pets they can catch and are generally nasty guys.   I don't look forward to their spread, either.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> There's a 3 foot long or so little black snake that shares my yard.  We get along just fine.  As with most critters out there, if we'll just leave them alone....that said -
> 
> The tegu lizard is also becoming a problem over on the southeast coast, from critter-catcher programs I see on the animal channel.  They snarf up the little pets they can catch and are generally nasty guys.   I don't look forward to their spread, either.



I had to look up tegu lizards.  Sheesh, you guys can't catch a break!  Another disasterous pet release.  I like lizards, but 4 to 5 foot reptiles snarfing up turtle eggs and native birds, with a lifespan of ~20 years.....


----------



## tinlizzie

Did I mention the Nile monitor lizards and iguanas?

But I'm sure no one will mistake me for one of them; a hazard up yonder when ladies go out in their fuzzy robes & get mistaken for bears.


----------



## simonbaker

Our cats keep all  critters out of our yard & surronding block around us. : )

Munching on some pistashio's this afternoon & watching the food network. Starting to think all that bacon is looking like a good lunch very soon.


----------



## vitauta

Soma said:


> been reading this thread for almost an hour now....needed to catch up. Fun!
> 
> I'm recovering from emergency heart surgery, a triple bypass, this is my 3rd week at home....beginning to get bored, so I must be feeling better, huh?
> 
> Been reading Neil Young's 'Waging Heavy Peace'. I feel as if I've been living with him for the past week or so.....his writing goes down smoothly, like a good ....well, smoothie!
> 
> Watching blustery weather outside, and one lone beaver, come up from his watery hibernation to take down little trees, drag 'em underwater.....strange to see in winter.



hi again, soma.  just checking in on you, see how you're doing today...  i saw that gorgeous hunk of beef you posted on the dinner thread--lucky girl!  that's a great marrow bone in there, too.  i'd be tempted to make a whole separate meal (pac's recipe w/a parsley spread and crusty bread) with that marrow bone--big yum!  i'm with bt and rock's cooking suggestions for your beef shank--a basic french beef stew.  i'd add red wine and a bouquet of herbs de provence.  is wine on your 'good' list of foods? "they" say that  red wine is supposed to have some heart-healthy properties....

oh, and thank you, soma, for suggesting neil young's book. i have been a big fan of his music, and now with your stamp of approval, i decided to indulge in a groundhog day gift to myself with the nook book today--most any excuse will work, to to avoid the familiar guilt pangs....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Just want to make sure you all get the word -- only a few days left in the Great FL Snake Hunt.  The hunters, both amateur and professional, have only bagged 41 Burmese Pythons out of estimated thousands!  C'mon down!



Sorry, I won't go looking for them...maybe they'll leave me alone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Did I mention the Nile monitor lizards and iguanas?
> 
> But I'm sure no one will mistake me for one of them; a hazard up yonder when ladies go out in their fuzzy robes & get mistaken for bears.



I prefer my yard pests with fur on them...I can handle bears and deer.


----------



## pacanis

I just fnished getting my pot of chili going. I'll let it simmer for an hour and then add the beans, something I haven't had in chili for a while. I forgot to get kidney beans at the store yesterday, so black will have to do.


----------



## Kylie1969

Well I have just got up, had a nice sleep in too 

This morning we are going down to Cobbler Creek for a nice walk, perfect day for it too 

Then later this afternoon, time to get on the Wii U and kill some zombies I think


----------



## Chef Munky

Just rolled my sorry self outta bed. Ummm it's only 1pm here. 
Recouping from cleaning my patio and every grill I own yesterday. My hands feel like they're going to be numb for the rest of my life!
 It was a really nice warm day here. While I was scrubbing and sweeping getting things ready for the S/B (Thanksgiving again! day) I got the patio fire pit going. Just to drive my neighbors insane.. It's that wonderful time of the year.  Don't worry I'll make it up to them tomorrow. Stayed up too late kept waking up wanting a chile dog for some reason. Woke Hubby up and asked him if he would make me one. He wasn't impressed.. He said No! but you can make me one! Well, I neverrrrr....


----------



## Kylie1969

Chunky, now that is what I call a sleep in


----------



## Chef Munky

Kylie1969 said:


> Chunky, now that is what I call a sleep in


  " Chunky?" Who you callin' Chunky? LOL!!! 
I'm just kidding with you. Hubby had Netflix on tv all night. He was watching Columbo. That show kept waking me up. Over tired and still need to get chili and potato salad made sometime today.Then he wanted to discuss what a Dolt the later seasons made of Columbo..." Don't you think they did?" Excuse me but that show was made before my time. Like I really cared @ 5am.. Go figure, life @ my house.


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL  

I meant Munky....LOL, sorry


----------



## pacanis

Chef Munky said:


> " Chunky?" Who you callin' Chunky? LOL!!!
> I'm just kidding with you. Hubby had Netflix on tv all night. He was watching Columbo. That show kept waking me up. Over tired and still need to get chili and potato salad made sometime today.Then he wanted to discuss what a Dolt the later seasons made of Columbo..." Don't you think they did?" Excuse me but that show was made before my time. Like I really cared @ 5am.. Go figure, life @ my house.


 
The later seasons were dumber.


----------



## Kylie1969

Okay, time to head out for our walk now, have a great night everyone


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> The later seasons were dumber.



Yes they were. I like the guy anyways. That show had some pretty good one liners written into it. What woke me up was one in particular. It was something I'm not kidding you my kids have said many times. " My wife, now she's always mad. She's mad at EVERYBODY, even the Ice Cream Man!" Take out the wife..Insert M.O.M <-------here...


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Just want to make sure you all get the word -- only a few days left in the Great FL Snake Hunt. The hunters, both amateur and professional, have only bagged 41 Burmese Pythons out of estimated thousands! C'mon down!


 
Thanks for the invite TL, but I am going to be busy for the next month or two. So I will have to pass. Maybe next time.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just vacuumed and mopped the kitchen, bathroom, vanity, toilet and laundry floors....also cleaned the shower, toilet and basin etc...hung out some washing and now time to collapse


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> I have just vacuumed and mopped the kitchen, bathroom, vanity, toilet and laundry floors....also cleaned the shower, toilet and basin etc...hung out some washing and now time to collapse


 
That's pretty much my every day routine  It sucks 
It's only 6 am here. Getting ready for Church then coming home to do what you did!


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip, I am guessing with children too the cleaning needs to be done a lot more...I find it enough with just the 2 of us LOL


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here at the computer after having a really rough night. I fall asleep and wake right up again in about 20 minutes. Kept doing this all night. So I finally gave in and took two Vicodin. It helps with all the aches and pains, but they give me a burst of energy like you would think the demons were after me. So now I am no long hurting, (great) but wide awake and looking for housework to do. Not hard to find. In a little while I will start to make the mac and cheese for tonight. 

I still have my cold. I never realized how much phlegm the human body could produce. At least it is still clear. I have been keeping a close eye on that. I have also been contemplating my next medical problem to address. I have these little nodules on the knuckle joints of my fingers. Some have grown quite large and are becoming painful. Time to get them removed. They are a form of arthritis from the psoriasis. Simple to remove. Shoot the finger up with lidocaine, open the finger and remove them. Have had it done before. Most of them are on my right hand. So I will be typing with just one hand. That should prove to be frustrating and interesting.


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Snip, I am guessing with children too the cleaning needs to be done a lot more...I find it enough with just the 2 of us LOL


 
It's a bit more work  Lets just say a trip to the bathroom at night usually means tripping about 10 times (over stuff on the floor!)


----------



## chopper

Snip 13 said:


> It's a bit more work  Lets just say a trip to the bathroom at night usually means tripping about 10 times (over stuff on the floor!)



We used to go Lego skiing when the kids were little in the middle of the night.  Not a fun experience. Watch for those little toys on a bare floor!


----------



## GotGarlic

DH has a bad cold, so I'm going to make a pot of chicken noodle soup with some of the leftover roast chicken from last night's dinner. Then I'm going grocery shopping, and then I want to organize my notes from Master Gardener class and start on the garden design project. 

Shoot. Now I have a purring kitty on my lap and I don't want to get up!


----------



## pacanis

Sounds like a reason to stay put to me!


----------



## vitauta

a kitty purring on your lap.  so hard to deny--for you, for the kitty--it's hard to know....


----------



## Snip 13

chopper said:


> We used to go Lego skiing when the kids were little in the middle of the night. Not a fun experience. Watch for those little toys on a bare floor!


 

The lego has gotten me a few times but the worst are the toy tanks! Walk into or step on one of those and it sounds like Guy Fawkes   Not a good thing to think your under fire while half asleep and need to pee!


----------



## LPBeier

It's 11 am here and I just got up a half hour ago and just woke up about 10 minutes ago   This not sleeping during the night and then in bed half the day is getting really old.  But I have been able to remove two of my pain medications (one at a time)  and it is getting easier each day.  I really want this to be a positive thing.  They aren't major meds but all the more reason to start with them first!

I am going to try my first day of walking.  I don't seem to be getting to the pool, so I will try walking around here.  My first route will be small - to the recycling and back (I'll take a bag with me of course) but everything in it's time.

Then I will "rest" while sorting out my desk and watching curling.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished making my nacho chips dip for today. It's in the fridge, ready when I am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> It's 11 am here and I just got up a half hour ago and just woke up about 10 minutes ago   This not sleeping during the night and then in bed half the day is getting really old.  But I have been able to remove two of my pain medications (one at a time)  and it is getting easier each day.  I really want this to be a positive thing.  They aren't major meds but all the more reason to start with them first!
> 
> I am going to try my first day of walking.  I don't seem to be getting to the pool, so I will try walking around here.  My first route will be small - to the recycling and back (I'll take a bag with me of course) but everything in it's time.
> 
> Then I will "rest" while sorting out my desk and watching curling.



Shrek started out walking from the apartment to the street and back (about 1/2 a city block), then down the street to the corner (a city block).  Increasing the length of his walk each day until he was all the way around the block.  It's not how far you walk, it's how long you are out walking.  Shrek is up to a 30 minute walk every day, now to convince him to do it twice a day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Other than a couple loads of laundry, I have done diddly squat all day.  Just shipped DH off to a Super Bowl party with a meat and cheese tray.  I have no interest in football or in having my doing nothing interrupted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Other than a couple loads of laundry, I have done diddly squat all day.  Just shipped DH off to a Super Bowl party with a meat and cheese tray.  I have no interest in football or in having my doing nothing interrupted.



Shrek can have the TV, I'm going shopping...  I haven't been out on my own in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek can have the TV, I'm going shopping...  I haven't been out on my own in a couple of weeks.



Enjoy!  I sure am!


----------



## simonbaker

Superbowl is on in the background, dh is still munching on those pistashio's. We just got home from a chinese buffet, ate way to much. Need to get to helping the daughter lined up with classes for next year.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good grief.  Watching  "Off Their Rockers" hosted by Betty White, while on the recumbent bike.  Too funny!  Had never seen it before!

A bunch of senior citizens being as off-the-wall and as obnoxious as can be to unsuspecting bystanders.


----------



## LPBeier

I haven't seen it DL, but I am sure with Betty White it is hilarious!

I am doing a quick email / DC check before settling down to watch Johnny Depp's "Dark Shadows".  I watched the original soap (when my Mom didn't catch me" when it originally aired.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief.  Watching  "Off Their Rockers" hosted by Betty White, while on the recumbent bike.  Too funny!  Had never seen it before!
> 
> A bunch of senior citizens being as off-the-wall and as obnoxious as can be to unsuspecting bystanders.



I started watching that last week, it cracks me up.  Now that is a funny show!


----------



## vitauta

i started, then stopped watching betty white's new show. when it was funny, it was verrry funny--just too long between the 'funnies' for me. when the rest of the stuff is unfunny, or only marginally, tepidly funny, the pace of the comic sketch goes all to heck...

i'll have to give it another try now though, with you guys rolling all over the floor....


----------



## Dawgluver

Agree, PF!  I'd never seen it before, Vit.  Seemed like a good alternative to football while on the Punisher (I usually watch Big Bang on the bike, can't do it without some form of entertainment).  Some of the stunts seemed mean, but most got some big grins from the kids they pranked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes some of the stunts are rather mean, but there are ones that are just hysterical...I'm going to have to start writing some of them down...


----------



## Dawgluver

And now SNL Redux, good stuff!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek recorded Puppy Bowl IX for me!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek recorded Puppy Bowl IX for me!



Sweet!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out this morning doing my mystery shopping jobs, came home and did up the reports for submitting then relaxed on the lounge this afternoon


----------



## Addie

At seven a.m. Spike picked me up and off to grocery shopping we went. The store was almost empty. My freezer and food cabinet were both bone bare. Not anymore. I picked up a nice chuck 7 bone roast and will cut it up for the meat grinder for hamburger. Unfortunately, my food stamps have been cut again, so I was not able to get as much for the church food bank as I have been in the past. I am feeling guilty about it. I usually get a large jar of PB and one of grape jelly. Also two large boxes of cereal. This month I only got the cereal. 

God Bless Spike. He comes right up to my apartment, and puts all my groceries away. I would be lost without him. 

I got a scare last night. The Pirate is a recovering drug addict. He has been straight this time for three years so far. He has been here every Sunday night to watch DA with me. Last night he didn't show up. And there was no phone call all night. He wasn't even answering his phone. Did he fall off the wagon? Or is he dead somewhere? Those two thoughts are always in the back of my mind when I don't hear from him when I am expecting him to touch base. Just as we got in the door with the groceries the phone rang. It was The Pirate. He had been out all night on a broken pipe call. Our temps are below freezing, and folks forget to keep their water dripping so the pipes don't freeze. The reason he wasn't calling me back was because his phone was in the truck. Of course PBS reruns DA during the week, so maybe I can talk him into coming over so I can see for myself how he is doing. I learned many years ago not to take his word on anything. 

I am off to do laundry.


----------



## LPBeier

It is 7:30 am here and unlike Addie, I am not going grocery shopping - though it is a great time to do so.  I just went yesterday.  (Addie, I hope all is well with your son).

I am up because at first I couldn't sleep because of pain, then Joie jumped up on the bed about 4:30 and was totally inconsolable. He was shaking and just wouldn't leave me alone.  So he, Violet and I ended up cuddling on the couch.  I thought maybe his stomach problem was back so I gave him an antacid and pain pill as the vet instructed, but it took hours for him to settle down.  Now everyone in the house is sleeping...except me!

I need to be up in half an hour to take medicine, so likely I will stay up until after that.  

So, I am catching up on DC while sipping some ginger tea with Joie curled up in the dog bed by my desk.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> It is 7:30 am here and unlike Addie, I am not going grocery shopping - though it is a great time to do so. I just went yesterday.  (Addie, I hope all is well with your son).
> 
> I am up because at first I couldn't sleep because of pain, then Joie jumped up on the bed about 4:30 and was totally inconsolable. He was shaking and just wouldn't leave me alone. So he, Violet and I ended up cuddling on the couch. I thought maybe his stomach problem was back so I gave him an antacid and pain pill as the vet instructed, but it took hours for him to settle down. Now everyone in the house is sleeping...except me!
> 
> I need to be up in half an hour to take medicine, so likely I will stay up until after that.
> 
> So, I am catching up on DC while sipping some ginger tea with Joie curled up in the dog bed by my desk.


 
Good morning LP. When we pulled up this morning from shopping, someone was going out in an ambulance. A rather common occurrence here. I am sure I will hear about it later. Oddly enough, I was just downstairs in the laundry room and one of the residents stated that she thought it was me that went out. Heaven knows, I have made more trips out of here in an ambulance so many times, I have lost count.

I just hope that whoever went out, they get to come back. 

I am dong laundry downstairs. Spike usually does it for me. And now I know why. I get out of breath real easy. And I have to use the front loading washer. I can't reach the bottom of the top loaders. Just transferring the clothes from the washer to the dryer left me out of breath and developing chest pains. Last time I will do laundry. I hate to admit it, but I am going to have to ask to have a housekeeper come in once a month. I am finding it more and more difficult to accomplish the chores in my apartment. I tire so easily and get out of breath.


----------



## Alix

Moving slowly this morning. Done some time on the elliptical (I am DETERMINED to make that part of my routine), had a cup of coffee and a shower. Now I'm fiddling on here before I make my grocery run. I am going to make granola and soup today. If I get my crap together I might bake too. I'm in the mood to really kick it in the kitchen today.


----------



## Kylie1969

I had shoulder surgery 10 months ago for an impingement issue and a few other issues and it is still in pain all these months later.

I went back to my surgeon today and he is getting me to have some new scans, an ultrasound and an x-ray to see what is going on inside.

He said that the bursa may have thickened which means there may be impingement again, which sadly may mean another surgery 

I so hope not, but we won't know until the surgeon sees the scans, I won't know till 2 months either as my surgeon is going overseas to do surgeries and won't be back for 7 weeks


----------



## simonbaker

I guess it's time to get to bed. Just found out the daughter has to be at school by 7 am tomorrow, makes me more tired just thinking about it! G'nite.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> I had shoulder surgery 10 months ago for an impingement issue and a few other issues and it is still in pain all these months later.
> 
> I went back to my surgeon today and he is getting me to have some new scans, an ultrasound and an x-ray to see what is going on inside.
> 
> He said that the bursa may have thickened which means there may be impingement again, which sadly may mean another surgery
> 
> I so hope not, but we won't know until the surgeon sees the scans, I won't know till 2 months either as my surgeon is going overseas to do surgeries and won't be back for 7 weeks



Oh Kylie, hope it works out!  {{{{{{{Kylie}}}}}}}}

Can you get a second opinion?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you DL 

I will see what the surgeon says first and then take it from there, as I would prefer not to have another surgery as I have heard it is not good to have multiple surgeries on the shoulder 

Also having to go through it all again, the surgery, the physio, starting it all over again...and then the long months of healing again grrrrr

Sorry to go on, it is just that I thought it would heal the first time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to bed for me, too!


----------



## radhuni

Prepared breakfast, prepared daughter for school, DH drop her to school, now after taking shower I am having my breakfast and posting in DC


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had tea and done all the dishes, now time to relax on the recliners


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you DL
> 
> I will see what the surgeon says first and then take it from there, as I would prefer not to have another surgery as I have heard it is not good to have multiple surgeries on the shoulder
> 
> Also having to go through it all again, the surgery, the physio, starting it all over again...and then the long months of healing again grrrrr
> 
> Sorry to go on, it is just that I thought it would heal the first time


Oh no! (((Hugs))).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to head to work.  Shrek is in a mood and I'm ready to leave him to his own devices.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Oh no! (((Hugs))).



Thank you Taxy


----------



## Chef Munky

*Picking A Staple Gun?*

I've been busy sewing up new cushions for my dining room chairs.
This has been a challenge. Note to self* Do NOT take them apart at the same time.. S/B we had no chairs to sit on....LOL!!!! 

Anyone here know what kind of middle of the road staple gun, not a cheapy, would suit my purposes best? Amazon is mind boggling. Then I have to think about what type of staples to buy for reupholstering furniture.

Sure I could go to the local hardware store and get whatever.. Every time I do, get it home and realize that the package has been opened parts are missing.

Thank you

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday was my "catch up on all lost sleep" day. For the life of me I could not stay awake. So I just went with it. As a result, I still have a sinkful of work to clean up from preparing the meats for the freezer. My kitchen is a disaster area. Approach with caution. I should have some yellow tape to put up. 

Spike showed up as usual last night, I whupped him in Final Jeopardy. Had the answer after reading just a couple of words. After that I don't know when he left. I fell back to sleep again. I think it was all that gloating that made me tired again. Finally woke up for good at five a.m. 

I went down to check my mailbox. Thought it would be stuffed. Only two  pieces of junk mail. It will be going back to sender. I black out the bar code and any other pertinent info, mark it "Return to sender" and place in the outgoing mailbox. Sooner or later they will take me off their mailing list. A stupid little game that amuses me.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Yesterday was my "catch up on all lost sleep" day. For the life of me I could not stay awake. So I just went with it. As a result, I still have a sinkful of work to clean up from preparing the meats for the freezer. My kitchen is a disaster area. Approach with caution. I should have some yellow tape to put up.
> 
> Spike showed up as usual last night, I whupped him in Final Jeopardy. Had the answer after reading just a couple of words. After that I don't know when he left. I fell back to sleep again. I think it was all that gloating that made me tired again. Finally woke up for good at five a.m.
> 
> I went down to check my mailbox. Thought it would be stuffed. Only two  pieces of junk mail. It will be going back to sender. I black out the bar code and any other pertinent info, mark it "Return to sender" and place in the outgoing mailbox. Sooner or later they will take me off their mailing list. A stupid little game that amuses me.


If you black out the bar code and all other pertinent info, how will they know who to take off their list?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> If you black out the bar code and all other pertinent info, how will they know who to take off their list?


 
The name is always on the inside.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The name is always on the inside.


Oh. I get lots of crap in my mailbox that doesn't have the name on the inside. I check, because I shred stuff that has my or Stirling's name on it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got off of Penzey's web site. I got a gift cert. from there for Christmas. I called the business and they said they are having  free shipping on orders over $30 right now and you also get a free jar of Cumin. The items that I want come to $30.16, boy how close can you get. I really like their spices.


----------



## Addie

*A Progress Report*

I just talked to my daughter.  Last week was her chemo week. When she first started, by day six, she would still be feeling lousy, but not sick. Now she doesn't start to feel better until after four or five days since her last chemo day. So we know the chemo is getting into her system and doing its job. 

One of the side effects of the chemo that she didn't expect is that she becomes very constipated. So they have her taking stool softeners three times a day, for each day she is on the chemo. The problem that arose was that she keeps her chemo beside her bed, but the stool softeners are out in the kitchen on the counter. When she is on the chemo, she doesn't get out of bed, only to go to the bathroom. So I told her to keep it at her bedside so she would remember to take it. (She still needs her Mommy.)

After a long discussion we decided against going to the skating competition. It is $500 for the package per person. And it entitles you to attend all parties, events, shows, etc. for five days. There is no way either one of us would be willing to take advantage of the package. The individual tickets don't go on sale until next year. So we decided that we will go to see a show at the theater instead. I will be in my wheelchair and we get the best seats. Even if we buy balcony seats. There is a good side to being handicapped sometimes. She is also planning to have a Sunday party with all my kids and all the grand and great grandchildren present for a family portrait. There are 17 of them, (I think) four of my kids and all of their spouses. I really think she will need to rent a small hall. And have it catered. She asked me what my favorite meal was. I told her meat loaf. She started laughing so hard. "Ma, I can't be serving meat loaf at a party." I have to agree with her. 

Her spirits are still high and when she is not on the chemo, she is antsy to get back to work. But she will wait until April when the weather is warmer. 

Thank you all for the angels. They are definitely watching over her and I am beginning to have hope for her prognosis. Hopefully, she will be in that 5%.


----------



## Alix

I have done a lot of what looks like nothing today. Don't you hate that? You do all kinds of piddly chores and there really is no noticeable difference. Bah. I'm going to sit and mess about for a bit, then go let the neighbor's dog out and figure out what's for dinner.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching What Ever Happened to Baby Jane. First time I saw it all the way through. I was not impressed.


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I just finished watching What Ever Happened to Baby Jane. First time I saw it all the way through. I was not impressed.



Awwww, sorry you weren't impressed.
I love Betty Davis movies. She was a classic. Nobody like her.

Thought the ending was the best, just as she found out what actually happened she makes the comment to her sister. Quip toned. "And we could have been friends!"  I would have added on " BYE SNOT! Enjoy your 3 hots and a cot in hell.. Don't do me any favors by saving me a spot. I'll be at the beach." 

Munky.


----------



## pacanis

I thought it was good _until_ the ending.
I can let a few over the top things go, but them going unnoticed on the beach for that length ot time... between the other beach goers, the cops, the vending stand guy... with Blanche laid out like a mummy, the car in the middle of the road... I don't know. I just felt it was a let down for the way the movie had been going. I guess I was expecting something different, so the twist didn't affect me as much.


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I thought it was good _until_ the ending.
> I can let a few over the top things go, but them going unnoticed on the beach for that length ot time... between the other beach goers, the cops, the vending stand guy... with Blanche laid out like a mummy, the car in the middle of the road... I don't know. I just felt it was a let down for the way the movie had been going. I guess I was expecting something different, so the twist didn't affect me as much.



LOL!

It's Kaliforniaaa.. Anything is a possibility.
You'd be surprised at what's really ignored here. People are allowed to camp at some beaches. I think somewhere there is a nude beach to.Yeah the vending guy was an illegal.. Say nothin' until you have to. Cops?.. what cops?

Every time I've been to the beach I always walk back to my car shaking my head in wonder. " Did I just see that?"


----------



## pacanis

Chef Munky said:


> LOL!
> 
> It's Kaliforniaaa.. Anything is a possibility...


 
That's exactly how I was explaining it to myself!


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> That's exactly how I was explaining it to myself!





Are you rocking yourself in a tight hug in the corner yet?

It's ok...it's ok...it's OKAYYYY!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got off of Penzey's web site. I got a gift cert. from there for Christmas. I called the business and they said they are having  free shipping on orders over $30 right now and you also get a free jar of Cumin. The items that I want come to $30.16, boy how close can you get. I really like their spices.



Nice!  I love free and free shipping, I'll spend extra to get free stuff...  Friends of mine ended up with a dish towel in their Christmas present so I could get free shipping.

And my last KAF order was more than is should have been because I could spend X amount more and not raise the shipping cost...I think they can see me coming.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Lovely morning here and it is going to be a wonderful sunny, warm day!

This morning we have been doing a little bit of tidying up in the garage, enjoyed our breakfast outside on the patio and been on the pc ever since 

This afternoon we are going to watch The Return Of The King on blu ray...we so love those films 

Hope everyone is having a lovely day/night!


----------



## schllac

pacanis said:


> Here's one for you.
> A local, old farmer who had a pig farm and was told he could no longer farm pigs because of the housing development that went in beside him. They took up a petition, changed the zoning and won. He was told he could only farm crops. How is that for "progress"?


 
I live out in the country and a fellow I know from a town where I grew up moved into a house in a development near me, and one day as I was driving by his house he was talking to the guy that owned a small farm patch and an orchard, so I stopped to say hello and we got into the conversation about developments coming in the township and my buddy said soon there wont be any open space it will all be built up, we should do something, and the farmer turned to him and said thats what we said before you moved in and we laughed because it was the truth.

Now if you buy a place next to a pig farm, what do you expect it to smell like wild flowers....LOL


----------



## pacanis

Lots of farmers are selling off their land and the only ones who can afford it are the developers. Bam, instant 'burb.


----------



## love2"Q"

Just got done with an hour long sparring/streching session with the boy... He is training with a special instructor from belgium.. who trains swat teams in hand to hand combat and small weapons ... Last year he was the only kid out of about 60 people and the instructors wife was so impressed with him she worked with him one on one the entire weekend.. i will try to get some vids this time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Worked a 12 and am exhausted, have a big day tomorrow, but still wired.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve and I have been in the lounge all arvo watching The Return Of The King


----------



## JoAnn L.

I put the order in on 2/6 to Penzeys Spices and got it already today in the mail. I also recieved a free ground cumin (1/4 cup jar) and a free Old World spice (1/4 cup jar). I told them that it had been a while since my last order and did they have my credit card on file and she said that they did not keep the card numbers for our safety.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm just counting myself lucky (but still keeping my fingers crossed) about the pump on the water system.  I was putting in a load of wash, tub was about half full, when the water just stopped.  My first luck was that the guy was on a call not far from my house and it only took him about 45 minutes to stop by.  The second bit of luck was that the pump was not dead; I got away with just the charge for a service call.  Could have been a whole lot worse.  Don't ask me what he did -- it all looks like magic to me.

Now where shall I spend all the money I saved?


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> I'm just counting myself lucky (but still keeping my fingers crossed) about the pump on the water system.  I was putting in a load of wash, tub was about half full, when the water just stopped.  My first luck was that the guy was on a call not far from my house and it only took him about 45 minutes to stop by.  The second bit of luck was that the pump was not dead; I got away with just the charge for a service call.  Could have been a whole lot worse.  Don't ask me what he did -- it all looks like magic to me.
> 
> Now where shall I spend all the money I saved?



i know that was meant to be a rhetorical question, but here's a thought anyhow--put the money toward a 'k' purchase:  kindle, keurig, or ka.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> i know that was meant to be a rhetorical question, but here's a thought anyhow--put the money toward a 'k' purchase:  kindle, keurig, or ka.



All good ideas, V!  I must admit that I painted myself into a corner re buying myself a ka mixer -- you know, in hopes I could leave it to my daughter one day.  I was telling her about those new colors you mentioned a while back to see which one would most appeal to her.  She still wants one, and now if I do buy one, especially just what she wants, I'll feel plain old selfish using it, her not knowing why and all, me knowing she'll have to wait.  Of course, her birthday will be coming up this fall, so....

The keurig -- Truth be told, I'm not really fond of coffee and think I'm just in love with the idea of a single cup maker.  Bottom line -- my $$ would probably be better spent somewhere else.  And I'm just not ready for a kindle.  (I wasn't ready for a microwave for a long time but now don't think I could live without it.)  Dither, dither.

Pardon me while I betake myself to the counting house - might as well count it if I'm too stingy to spend it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Well it is a bright, sunny Sunday morning here and I am feeling good 

This morning we are going for a drive through the foothills, too nice a day not to get out and about for awhile!


----------



## GotGarlic

tinlizzie said:


> And I'm just not ready for a kindle.  (I wasn't ready for a microwave for a long time but now don't think I could live without it.)  Dither, dither.



I didn't want a Kindle either, tin. So last year, I turned one down for Christmas. This year, my sweetie gave me a Samsung Galaxy tablet. It's much more than just a reader and I love it. I'm using it right now


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished making a batch of seasoned pita chips and hummus. I'll put those away and then start dinner. We are going to a play tonight so we'll be eating a little early.


----------



## Dawgluver

I love all my Kindles.  Just got DH and me each the Paperwhite, what a cool little device!

We just got back from Costco.  They recently opened a new one 45 minutes away.  Sure beats the 3+ hour drive to the next closest one!  Filled up the trunk with all sorts of stuff, including organic coconut oil!  Forgot the lightbulbs.

I find there comes a time when I am done shopping, I am DONE SHOPPING.  That's it.  No mas.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> I'm just counting myself lucky (but still keeping my fingers crossed) about the pump on the water system. I was putting in a load of wash, tub was about half full, when the water just stopped. My first luck was that the guy was on a call not far from my house and it only took him about 45 minutes to stop by. The second bit of luck was that the pump was not dead; I got away with just the charge for a service call. Could have been a whole lot worse. Don't ask me what he did -- it all looks like magic to me.
> 
> Now where shall I spend all the money I saved?


 
I would have asked what he did, in case it happens again. Maybe it was just a tripped breaker.


----------



## vitauta

well, happy hoarding, then, tin.  dontcha just love saving money like that though?  i had been getting messages on my computer for weeks, reminding me that my mcafee security was going to expire on 2-06-13.  i finally dragged myself over to mcafee on 2-05-13 to pay for a year's security coverage, and couldn't get logged into my account.  next, i was unable to reset my password...finally, i put a call through to india, where it was 1.00a.m. the next day, and a nice lady told me, in her lovely, lilting indian-accented voice, that i already have mcafee coverage through november, 2013, and do i wish to make a transfer of that coverage to the pc that is about to lose its mcafee protection (tomorrow)?  "why YES, that's exactly the reason for my calling you today, 'helen' (and i'm no longer thinking angry thoughts about our outsourcing jobs overseas, by now)" and, is that your real name, helen?"  
if you have followed my tortured story to its conclusion, all there is left to decide is this:  how much money did i actually save with this call to mcafee?  can you believe i am now earnestly trying to trick myself into believing i have $89.99 free money to spend, even though i know for a fact that it would only have cost me $49.99 for the mcafee  security package, once they discounted it (as i knew they would do--from the original price) 


so anyway, what i finally did, was order out my dinner the other night, a delicious indian chicken curry, cause curry was all that was on my mind after connecting with helen, in india....oh, and i figure i still have $30.00 left from this 'windfall' to play with, another day....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home from a little shopping, participation in a Flashmob and got the Facility signed up for this year's Relay For Life.  Our theme this year is Superheros...now I need a costume and one for Shrek.  

I am really sorry I got my prescriptions changed to Costco, now.  They told me it would take 15 minutes...do you know how much I can pick up in 15 minutes at Costco?  And I didn't even have a cart...


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from shopping not too long ago, too. Before that I loaded up some ammo.


----------



## vitauta

we had a man walk into my kroger's supermarket last week, carrying a loaded rifle, scaring the bejeebees out of many grocery shoppers and employees.  a call was placed to 911.  as it turned out, the young man was perfectly within his rights, just wishing to make a statement regarding his right to bear arms...even so, i'm glad i didn't run out of bread that day....


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> we had a man walk into my kroger's supermarket last week, carrying a loaded rifle, scaring the bejeebees out of many grocery shoppers and employees. a call was placed to 911. as it turned out, the young man was perfectly within his rights, just wishing to make a statement regarding his right to bear arms...even so, i'm glad i didn't run out of bread that day....


 
Yes, they are out there. People perfectly within their rights, but that like to draw attention to the fact. 
Five or six years ago I thought Giant Eagle had hired a security person, but when I asked the cashier she said no. It was probably someone from the local university the way he was decked out in black and had his handgun exposed. The local university gets a lot of people training in criminal justice and related fields.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I live in Montana, there is always someone toting a gun in a holster or a rifle down the street.  I know there are lot more that have concealed carry permits. I've grown up with it.  No problem.


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> we had a man walk into my kroger's supermarket last week, carrying a loaded rifle, scaring the bejeebees out of many grocery shoppers and employees. a call was placed to 911. as it turned out, the young man was perfectly within his rights, just wishing to make a statement regarding his right to bear arms...even so, i'm glad i didn't run out of bread that day....


 
Yeah .. within his rights but I think that is just a bit too much.  

How is a person supposed to distinguish the nutjob from the person just making a statement in this day and age?

Some things are just way too out of hand and people are pushing the envelope a bit too far


----------



## Aunt Bea

MrsLMB said:


> Yeah .. within his rights but I think that is just a bit too much.
> 
> How is a person supposed to distinguish the nutjob from the person just making a statement in this day and age?
> 
> Some things are just way too out of hand and people are pushing the envelope a bit too far



I agree with you on this.

I grew up in a home with many hunting rifles and shotguns, I am not in any way opposed to gun ownership.

I do think in cases like this one the only thing it proves is that the person pulling the stunt is not mature enough to own a gun.


----------



## pacanis

People are pushing the envelope for sure.
But in all honesty, people only tend to push back against someone else pushing.

But this is straying a bit from what are you doing today 

Right now I am watching The Alamo. The new version.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm rewatching Brokeback Mountain and contemplating what I am going to do with Costco-size bags of Craisins that DH insisted on buying, and almonds.  Yeeks.  Have a feeling some almond butter and trail mix are in the works.  Will have to package stuff up for DH and I to take to work.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I love all my Kindles.  Just got DH and me each the Paperwhite, what a cool little device!



DL, we both have a Kindle 3 at the moment...we are getting the Paperwhite ones too...just waiting for them to be on sale here which is on the 12th February....not long to go now


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from catering a dinner at church, it's been  a long day, glad to be  sitting with my feet up.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> DL, we have Kindle 3 at the moment...we are getting the Paperwhite ones too...just waiting for them to be on sale here which is on the 12th February....not long to go now



Kylie, you will love them!  I got mine, as my elderly K2 quit holding its charge, then DH wanted one as his K2 got damaged. We got the Paperwhite cases that put them to sleep.

My K2 has a waterproof case, so that will still be for pool reading.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My chocolate cake has been glazed, now we get to see if we can wait to let it set...


----------



## Katie H

We just finished watching an Alex Cross movie and are finishing up watching _The Alamo_.  Our attention is being broken by the coyotes yipping and carrying on in the field across the road.  They are really vocal tonight.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> contemplating what I am going to do with Costco-size bags of Craisins that DH insisted on buying, and almonds.  Yeeks.  Have a feeling some almond butter and trail mix are in the works.  Will have to package stuff up for DH and I to take to work.



Dawg,  we always  have a Costco size bag of Craisins on hand.  I add them to my coleslaw, use them in stuffing for pork chops or chicken, toss them into salads (especially spinach) put them in muffins and breads put them on/in hot cereal, use them in cookies and fudge, you will find lots of uses for them and the almonds too!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Dawg,  we always  have a Costco size bag of Craisins on hand.  I add them to my coleslaw, use them in stuffing for pork chops or chicken, toss them into salads (especially spinach) put them in muffins and breads put them on/in hot cereal, use them in cookies and fudge, you will find lots of uses for them and the almond too!  Enjoy!



Thanks for the great ideas, Bunny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm rewatching Brokeback Mountain and contemplating what I am going to do with Costco-size bags of Craisins that DH insisted on buying, and almonds.  Yeeks.  Have a feeling some almond butter and trail mix are in the works.  Will have to package stuff up for DH and I to take to work.



Craisin scones!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Craisin scones!!!!!!



Keep in mind that I despise baking....though craisin almond scones sound wonderful!  Hmmm.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> Keep in mind that I despise baking....though craisin almond scones sound wonderful!  Hmmm.



Oooh! Yes Craisin almond scones, I think we need some at the coffee klatch! Yummy!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Kylie, you will love them!  I got mine, as my elderly K2 quit holding its charge, then DH wanted one as his K2 got damaged. We got the Paperwhite cases that put them to sleep.
> 
> My K2 has a waterproof case, so that will still be for pool reading.



Yes, we will have to get those cases too...we have a case like that for our Nexus 7, they are great!

I also like idea of the touchscreen on the Kindle too as the Kindle 3 doesn't have it


----------



## pacanis

I am geting ready to pull something out of my queue in Netflix, as there isn't doo-doo on the tube this morning.


----------



## love2"Q"

Going to clean the house.. do some organizing.. time to get ready for spring...


----------



## GotGarlic

We're about to head out for brunch. I've been looking forward to seafood eggs Benedict all week  Can't wait to see what's on the cocktail menu.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> We're about to head out for brunch. I've been looking forward to seafood eggs Benedict all week  Can't wait to see what's on the cocktail menu.


 

Yum! Seafood benedict? I must try that, sounds amazing!


----------



## buckytom

i'm still at work. 

no one was able to make it back in once they went home on friday or even saturday night after the snow storm.

i'll be here until noon-ish, then have to be back in by 7pm because we have the grammys tonight. in between, i'm gonna take my boy and his little girl friend sledding.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i'm still at work.
> 
> no one was able to make it back in once they went home on friday or even saturday night after the snow storm.
> 
> i'll be here until noon-ish, then have to be back in by 7pm because we have the grammys tonight. in between, i'm gonna take my boy and his little girl friend sledding.


How you holding up? Does that mean you have been there since Friday?


----------



## buckytom

no, i worked 8p friday to 8a saturday, went home, slept a little, shoveled a little (the neighbor helped out on the front walk with his snow blower), played some football with my boy in the snow in the back yard, then went clothes shopping, then out to dinner, and was back into work by 7pm. i'm tired but hangin in there. we don't get a good foot of snow all that often, so i'm not gonna miss out on playing in it.

thanks for asking, taxy.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have 3 mystery shopping jobs to go out and do this morning, then head home and submit the reports online 

Then this afternoon a spot of gardening!


----------



## LPBeier

Have the TV in my office on curling (sound off), listing to some great music and trudging through a whole pile of papers trying to clean this place up before we paint.  When we put everything back in I want it to be neat and tidy!

Oh, yeah, I am using Dad's peddle exerciser under the desk while working.  It is just peddles that can be adjusted for strength and can be used for legs or arms.  I am doing the legs right now!


----------



## Snip 13

Going to bed, I'm half asleep anyway ! Hope I don't peddle in my sleep after reading the previous post 
For some reason it made me peddle under the desk lol!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Have the TV in my office on curling (sound off), listing to some great music and trudging through a whole pile of papers trying to clean this place up before we paint.  When we put everything back in I want it to be neat and tidy!
> 
> Oh, yeah, I am using Dad's peddle exerciser under the desk while working.  It is just peddles that can be adjusted for strength and can be used for legs or arms.  I am doing the legs right now!


I'm having odd visions of bum-in-the-air, if you were using it for arms, "under the desk".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm having odd visions of bum-in-the-air, if you were using it for arms, "under the desk".





Shrek is watching golf...I'm going to go shower and then think of something else to do for a while.  Hopefully the upstairs neighbors have left me some hot water and don't need to wash yet another load of laundry...


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm having odd visions of bum-in-the-air, if you were using it for arms, "under the desk".



Yeah, I re-read that too late to change it!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Waiting for dinner to cool enough that it can be transported across the sidewalk to Sprout's appartment. It smells good enough that I'm feeling impatient so I'm trying to distract myself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Waiting for dinner to cool enough that it can be transported across the sidewalk to Sprout's appartment. It smells good enough that I'm feeling impatient so I'm trying to distract myself.



From what I understand about your weather you can just set it outside for 5 minutes...


----------



## simonbaker

Had a small dinner party at our home today, just got all the dishes done. Everyone's gone & it feels good to have the house cleaned & all the clothes washed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Back from work, submitted all my reports, now time for lunch


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm still at work.
> 
> no one was able to make it back in once they went home on friday or even saturday night after the snow storm.
> 
> i'll be here until noon-ish, then have to be back in by 7pm because we have the grammys tonight. in between, i'm gonna take my boy and his little girl friend sledding.


 
Have fun bt. Your son is very fortunate in that he has a father that cherishes the time he spends with his son. You take the time to do fun things together. You are definitely filling up his happy memory bank. Father of the Year!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Back from work, submitted all my reports, now time for lunch


 
Kylie, exactly what does a mystery shopper do?


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> Back from work, submitted all my reports, now time for lunch


 
busy, busy, busy


----------



## buckytom

geez, thanks very much, addie, but i'm just doing par for the course. he's a good boy and deserves every bit of my love and attention. what kind of man wouldn't want to be a good father? i'm blessed that i get to have fun and be proud of him.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> From what I understand about your weather you can just set it outside for 5 minutes...



It was raining yesterday. The weather can't seem to make up it's mind about what season we're in. This winter we've had highs in the 60's and lows around zero. We've had snow, rain, and days sunny and warm enough to tempt me to break out my sandals and capris. It's been kind of ridiculous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> It was raining yesterday. The weather can't seem to make up it's mind about what season we're in. This winter we've had highs in the 60's and lows around zero. We've had snow, rain, and days sunny and warm enough to tempt me to break out my sandals and capris. It's been kind of ridiculous.



Yeah, rain wouldn't have been good...they sure looked good!


----------



## Katie H

Working on a king cake for tomorrow and will spend the remainder of the day in my studio making window treatments for our front doors.  I made a pair of roman shades for the doors yesterday.  Now, I have to create/make the top treatments for them.  I have all the fabric, lining and trim but I still need to settle on how I want them to look.

I also want to make a new roman shade for our bathroom window.  I found some fabric I like better than the one I originally made.  I should probably make the bathroom shade this afternoon.  I can make roman shades in my sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to head out to H&R Block...get a new cat tree, the one the cats have now is just about shredded to death,  I want one without sisal rope.


----------



## Snip 13

I ate 4 pomegranates tonight, wondering what on earth I was thinking?!  It hurts!!! My stomach sounds like a tumbledryer with marbles in it. I'm too scared to go sleep or go the bathroom. I'm armed with a pomegranate shotgun, I might kill the poor toilet duck!
The tenants downstairs are going to think they're under attack tonight, hope they're heavy sleepers lol!


----------



## LPBeier

Just getting ready to go to my in-laws for lunch.  My SIL is down and we haven't seen her since Christmas so it will be a nice relaxing afternoon.

Today is the first "Family Day" holiday in British Columbia.  It is actually an election ploy from our current Premier, but a nice reason to have a holiday!


----------



## pacanis

Whoa there... a little TMI there, snip. lol

I just got my pot to simmering with my lasagna sauce.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Whoa there... a little TMI there, snip. lol
> 
> I just got my pot to simmering with my lasagna sauce.


 
Me?! Never 
I must admit I am very vocal and far from shy 

Yum! Lasagna, must make some soon!


----------



## pacanis

Yes, tonight's lasagna will be a real treat for me. I'm even following a recipe, just so it doesn''t come out tasting like my normal pasta sauce with a different noodle. lol


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Yes, tonight's lasagna will be a real treat for me. I'm even following a recipe, just so it doesn''t come out tasting like my normal pasta sauce with a different noodle. lol


 
Let me know how it turned out? I have the same problem. I'm a creature of habit, always end up reaching for the same spices when making tomato based pasta sauce. All my pasta tastes the same


----------



## pacanis

I'm just happy I finally got to use that bottle of fennel someone told me I needed in my spice cabinet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I also always use a recipe for lasagne so it's not the same as everything else.  That sauce I make completely from scratch.


----------



## pacanis

Here's the recipe I'm using.
World's Best Lasagna Recipe - Allrecipes.com

I'll let you know later if it is "the world's best", lol.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I would have asked what he did, in case it happens again. Maybe it was just a tripped breaker.



I actually did have the presence of mind to check the panel, and all was well there.  I appreciated his not trying to sell me a new something-or-other I didn't need.  Yet.

I have a question for you, pac, to call on your logical mind.  Today I have been picking little narrow oak leaves out of the gravel I mindlessly (well, actually I knew what I was doing, just didn't think I'd tire of the result so soon) spread under the tree last summer.  I don't own a leaf blower or shop vac (yet) but wonder if I could use a household vac on them.  My old Hoover cannister is practically a member of the family and I'd hate to mess it up.  Do you think I could get away with slurping up leaves with it?

Gosh - there are lots of places to spend extra $$, aren't there?


----------



## Snip 13

Thanks Pac  It sounds good. Maybe a bit sweet? I like the addition of Italian sausage. If it's good I'll give it a go, let you be the guinea pig for now lol!


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> I actually did have the presence of mind to check the panel, and all was well there. I appreciated his not trying to sell me a new something-or-other I didn't need. Yet.
> 
> I have a question for you, pac, to call on your logical mind. Today I have been picking little narrow oak leaves out of the gravel I mindlessly (well, actually I knew what I was doing, just didn't think I'd tire of the result so soon) spread under the tree last summer. I don't own a leaf blower or shop vac (yet) but wonder if I could use a household vac on them. My old Hoover cannister is practically a member of the family and I'd hate to mess it up. Do you think I could get away with slurping up leaves with it?
> 
> Gosh - there are lots of places to spend extra $$, aren't there?


 
Whatever gave you the idea I had a logical mind?
I'm the guy that tried to use a leaf blower to dry a floor... and it was working well, too... until the smoke alarms went off 

Are you saving the leaves or you simply want them removed from the gravel so the gravel looks nice?
If it was me... I'd fire up the big propane torch and torch them all. Just don't hold the torch too long in one spot or the gravel will POP. Ask me how I know that  Darn things are hot, too!

I would probably just rake them on a windy day. What won't blow away will probably stick to the tines.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> so anyway, what i finally did, was order out my dinner the other night, a delicious indian chicken curry, cause curry was all that was on my mind after connecting with helen, in india....oh, and i figure i still have $30.00 left from this 'windfall' to play with, another day....



Sorry I was late seeing this, V.  Curry-in is a great way to drop a few bucks.

Let me tell you, though.  I saved about $17.00 on a half gallon of milk yesterday.  I bought it at the nice, new gas station just up the street.  I know it was overpriced, but still less than I would have spent at the grocery store -- can't get out of there for less than $20 for some reason.   I must admit it was hard passing the Krispy Kreme case as I bought the milk.


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> Whatever gave you the idea I had a logical mind?
> I'm the guy that tried to use a leaf blower to dry a floor... and it was working well, too... until the smoke alarms went off
> 
> Are you saving the leaves or you simply want them removed from the gravel so the gravel looks nice?
> If it was me... I'd fire up the big propane torch and torch them all. Just don't hold the torch too long in one spot or the gravel will POP. Ask me how I know that  Darn things are hot, too!
> 
> I would probably just rake them on a windy day. What won't blow away will probably stick to the tines.



I'm not saving the leaves.  Propane torch notwithstanding, your answer was, how shall I put it, unresponsive to the question.  Ain't got a torch, either, anyway.  Popped gravel -- geez -- OK, how did you know that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Whatever gave you the idea I had a logical mind?
> I'm the guy that tried to use a leaf blower to dry a floor... and it was working well, too... until the smoke alarms went off
> 
> Are you saving the leaves or you simply want them removed from the gravel so the gravel looks nice?
> If it was me... I'd fire up the big propane torch and torch them all. Just don't hold the torch too long in one spot or the gravel will POP. Ask me how I know that  Darn things are hot, too!
> 
> I would probably just rake them on a windy day. What won't blow away will probably stick to the tines.



I think, "Creative Mind" would be a better description...


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Here's the recipe I'm using.
> World's Best Lasagna Recipe - Allrecipes.com
> 
> I'll let you know later if it is "the world's best", lol.



Two necessary ingredients are missing - 1 cup of Chianti and a pinch of cinnamon. Then it can be called "world's best"


----------



## pacanis

Yeah... that's it, creative.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Two necessary ingredients are missing - 1 cup of Chianti and a pinch of cinnamon. Then it can be called "world's best"


 
And me without any wine 
I use cinnamon in my chili, but red gravy? I'd have to give that one some thought. It does taste good though. And the temps have plummeted. A good night for turning on the oven and making lasagna.


----------



## GotGarlic

The cinnamon tip came from my MIL's Italian neighbor. You don't taste it, but it counters the acidic flavor of the tomatoes; then you can reduce the amount of added sugar.


----------



## pacanis

I can add sugar without making it sweet, but for some reason when I add cinnamon I always get that underlying flavor that it's there, which I like in chili. I've had friends ask what that flavor was because they can't place it. I'm just not sure I want it in my spaghetti sauce and don't want to play with it. Not this time anyway. Maybe next time.

I did change the recipe somewhat though. There's no way that much sauce is only getting two cloves of garlic


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I did change the recipe somewhat though. There's no way that much sauce is only getting two cloves of garlic



+1

Next time, have some Chianti on hand, too 

I'm  about to leave for Master Gardener class. Just finished copying our draft of the garden design for the class.

btw, I'm listening to a Sheryl Crow station on Pandora. I really like it, but gave Alanis Morrisette a thumbs down. Just can't get over how the supposely Ironic things in that song are really just Bummers.


----------



## pacanis

Chianti... you and Hannibal Lecter, lol


----------



## buckytom

pacanis said:


> I'm just happy I finally got to use that bottle of fennel someone told me I needed in my spice cabinet.


 if you still have some fennel seeds, try searing a couple of pork tenderloins in grapeseed oil, then nestle them into a baking dish with some peeled and quartered granny smith apples and onions (that were quickly sauteed before grapeseed oil.) smear a good layer of wholegrain dijon mustard onto the tops of the tenderloins, then press a few tbsps of fennel seeds into the mustard. dot the apples and onions with butter, and bake uncovered at 400 until the pork is cooked medium rare to medium.

good stuff.


----------



## taxlady

I like to cut a few strips of the yellow part of lemon peel with a potato peeler, to add to pasta sauce and then pull them out when it's done.


----------



## simonbaker

buckytom said:


> if you still have some fennel seeds, try searing a couple of pork tenderloins in grapeseed oil, then nestle them into a baking dish with some peeled and quartered granny smith apples and onions (that were quickly sauteed before grapeseed oil.) smear a good layer of wholegrain dijon mustard onto the tops of the tenderloins, then press a few tbsps of fennel seeds into the mustard. dot the apples and onions with butter, and bake uncovered at 400 until the pork is cooked medium rare to medium.
> 
> good stuff.


 Sounds wonderful!  That one is a keeper, will definitely try it out. Haven't worked with grapeseed oil before, do you get it at a specialty store? does it withstand a pretty high temp.?


----------



## Kylie1969

Off to do the grocery shopping and then straight home as it is going to be so hot today, want to be home in the air conditioning


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here trying to get up the energy to jump into the shower. have been stalling all day. Don't know why. Just in a lazy streak. 

I also have realized I am due for another hair cut. When it gets to three fingers long from the scalp, it is time for a close clipping. Maybe I will schedule it for my birthday next month. I get a pixie cut. Really close to the scalp.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> +1
> 
> Next time, have some Chianti on hand, too
> 
> I'm about to leave for Master Gardener class. Just finished copying our draft of the garden design for the class.
> 
> btw, I'm listening to a Sheryl Crow station on Pandora. I really like it, but gave Alanis Morrisette a thumbs down. Just can't get over how the supposely Ironic things in that song are really just Bummers.


 
I had a friend in Tacoma that that took the Master Gardener course. He got so good at it, they asked him to teach the course and man the phones to answer questions. He really loved  gardening. I think in another life he was a farmer.


----------



## buckytom

simonbaker said:


> Sounds wonderful!  That one is a keeper, will definitely try it out. Haven't worked with grapeseed oil before, do you get it at a specialty store? does it withstand a pretty high temp.?



nope, not a specialty store, just the regular supermarket next to the olive oils. but there's so many ethnicities here that it mght be considered normal, whereas in other parts you might have to look in a mediterranean or mddle eastern market.

and yes, it has a high smoking point and not much flavour, so it's good to use for searing and if you don't want say an olive or peanut oil taste.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve has recently come home from work and he surprised me with the new Paperwhite Kindle, what a sweet husband I have 

I knew it had just been released a couple of days ago, but didnt know Steve was buying me one...I am thrilled!

It is so much better than my existing Kindle as it has a lovely crisp white background and also is touchscreen...I love it


----------



## pacanis

Nice Velentines Day present.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Pac 

We dont really do Valentines....so it wasnt a Valentines present, it was just because the Kindles were released here at this store yesterday 

I was reading last night in bed and it is brilliant, love the pure whiteness of the screen and you can adjust it to your liking 

I also love the touchscreen...I am very impressed with it


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

We just got back from the pool and had a snack. Now just lazing about a bit, snuggled on the couch. He's on the laptop, I'm on my phone. We might play a board game in a little bit.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Pac
> 
> We dont really do Valentines....so it wasnt a Valentines present, it was just because the Kindles were released here at this store yesterday
> 
> I was reading last night in bed and it is brilliant, love the pure whiteness of the screen and you can adjust it to your liking
> 
> I also love the touchscreen...I am very impressed with it



I'm excited for you, Kylie!  I love all the features of the Paperwhite too.  Did Steve get one as well?


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Pac
> 
> We dont really do Valentines....so it wasnt a Valentines present, it was just because the Kindles were released here at this store yesterday
> 
> I was reading last night in bed and it is brilliant, love the pure whiteness of the screen and you can adjust it to your liking
> 
> I also love the touchscreen...I am very impressed with it



We don't do valentines day either.  It's hard to do when every day is valentines day. We decided years ago that it was more important to do nice things every day instead of making a fuss on one day only.


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> I'm excited for you, Kylie!  I love all the features of the Paperwhite too.  Did Steve get one as well?



Thanks DL 

Steve didnt get one for himself, he bought the new one for me as he knew I really wanted the white background and he said he wasnt too fussed and that he would stick with his current Kindle....

But I am going to get him one for his birthday, which is on St Patricks Day 

I can never think of what to get him, he is so hard to buy for...so this has given me an easy time of it 

He said he will love to get one for his birthday afterall


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to start making our "special dinner".  It just happens to be the day after Valentine's but it is only a coincidence.  I always make something fancier one day on the weekend.  We usually work together on the planning, the cooking or both.  But I am flying solo today! Details will be in the dinner thread.


----------



## chopper

I'm having a nice cup of tea on a cold night.  Waiting for Hubby to get home to put the pizza in the oven.  We are going to watch a movie tonight after supper.  The new James Bond movie: Skyfall.


----------



## buckytom

i'm doing too many things at once! dw got food poisoning today at lunch, so i picked up some coca cola and water, and i'm taking care of her between getting sick, and i'm trying to help my boy get on a family friendly game server on his laptop, and i'm feeding his cockatiel at tbe same time. i haven't eaten dinner yet, so i'm getting hungry.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> i'm doing too many things at once! dw got food poisoning today at lunch, so i picked up some coca cola and water, and i'm taking care of her between getting sick, and i'm trying to help my boy get on a family friendly game server on his laptop, and i'm feeding his cockatiel at tbe same time. i haven't eaten dinner yet, so i'm getting hungry.


How are you holding up?
Coca Cola and water? Not ginger ale?
Is she better today?


----------



## pacanis

I'm looking out the window at the nice sunny day and just finished my cup of coffee. We were supposed to have 3-6 inches of snow this morning. It obviously missed me and it's absolutely gorgeous out. I think I will go out.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I am getting ready to go out and do a drive-by / check out a place where I have a job interview next week.  I must be crazy.   Then get a haircut.  I retired early 5 years ago.  I must be crazy thinking there are still plenty of people who actually are looking for work. I stumbled on this one by accident.   Light office work, some data mgmt part time  for a cabinet maker / woodworking company.  We'll see....


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> How are you holding up?
> Coca Cola and water? Not ginger ale?
> Is she better today?


i'm ok. got a good night's sleep for once. i actually have 2 days off this weekend! woohoo! it's been months since i've had 2 consecutive days off.
dw says she feels like she got hit by a truck. i told her to call the place where she got the bad food (broccoli rabe in garlic oil). not necessarily to complain since she's friends with them, but to tell them to check their oil to see if it's gone rancid.
and yeah, we like coca cola for tummy ills, ginger ale for a fever.



pacanis said:


> I'm looking out the window at the nice sunny day and just finished my cup of coffee. We were supposed to have 3-6 inches of snow this morning. It obviously missed me and it's absolutely gorgeous out. I think I will go out.



you wanna go outsiiiide! outsiiiide! you wanna go out? 

good boy... god boyyyyy...  





Whiskadoodle said:


> I am getting ready to go out and do a drive-by / check out a place where I have a job interview next week.  I must be crazy.   Then get a haircut.  I retired early 5 years ago.  I must be crazy thinking there are still plenty of people who actually are looking for work. I stumbled on this one by accident.   Light office work, some data mgmt part time  for a cabinet maker / woodworking company.  We'll see....



good luck, whisk. what did you do before you retired?


----------



## vitauta

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am getting ready to go out and do a drive-by / check out a place where I have a job interview next week.  I must be crazy.   Then get a haircut.  I retired early 5 years ago.  I must be crazy thinking there are still plenty of people who actually are looking for work. I stumbled on this one by accident.   Light office work, some data mgmt part time  for a cabinet maker / woodworking company.  We'll see....



whiskey, if warm, good luck vibes can be carried aloft on willing wings of promise out of a pure heart of friendship, then you should have your job shortly.
(just don't let them cut off too much around the sides.)


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm ok. got a good night's sleep for once. i actually have 2 days off this weekend! woohoo! it's been months since i've had 2 consecutive days off.
> dw says she feels like she got hit by a truck. i told her to call the place where she got the bad food (broccoli rabe in garlic oil). not necessarily to complain since she's friends with them, but to tell them to check their oil to see if it's gone rancid.
> and yeah, we like coca cola for tummy ills, ginger ale for a fever.
> 
> you wanna go outsiiiide! outsiiiide! you wanna go out?
> 
> good boy... god boyyyyy...
> 
> good luck, whisk. what did you do before you retired?


 
Coca Cola for the stomach, Yeah. I used to get a small bottle of the syrup from the drug store on the corner and give it to my kids when they were sick.

But never water. It is the worst thing you can give someone if they are vomiting. It makes you vomit more. Ginger Ale along with the Coke to get liquids in. 

To cleanse the stomach for food poisoning I gave my kids a teaspoon of Ipicac Syrup and plenty of water. It did the job. The more water you drink, the more the Ipicac makes you vomit. But for just vomiting, it was ginger ale and Coke.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am getting ready to go out and do a drive-by / check out a place where I have a job interview next week.  I must be crazy.   Then get a haircut.  I retired early 5 years ago.  I must be crazy thinking there are still plenty of people who actually are looking for work. I stumbled on this one by accident.   Light office work, some data mgmt part time  for a cabinet maker / woodworking company.  We'll see....



Good luck, Whiska!  Sounds like a fun job!


----------



## Katie H

It's colder than crap here today but beautifully sunny and I've been spending my time in my studio...playing.  So far I have made three pastry cloths to replace the 20+ year old ones that are about to fall apart, then I'm going to do some organizing and, finally, set things up to make some doll clothes.  Once that's done, I'll just see how the spirit moves me.  My studio is bright and cheerful and, today, wonderfully filled with sunshine.  I love being there even on gloomy days.  My Glenn was a real sweetheart to have built it for me.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> It's colder than crap here today but beautifully sunny and I've been spending my time in my studio...playing. So far I have made three pastry cloths to replace the 20+ year old ones that are about to fall apart, then I'm going to do some organizing and, finally, set things up to make some doll clothes. Once that's done, I'll just see how the spirit moves me. My studio is bright and cheerful and, today, wonderfully filled with sunshine. I love being there even on gloomy days. My Glenn was a real sweetheart to have built it for me.


 
Sounds like he is a keeper.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thanks for the kind wishes.   We all need all the luck we can get.  

BT-- I most recently worked in accounting division for an international education publishing company with a local office.   Before that I worked 28 years at a large teaching hospital, various depts/ mgmt positions.  Started as a nursing assistand & desk clerk in college. Left.  came back, forgot to leave again.   

Vit-- I gotta get my beard trimmed, it's scraggly and starting to look like my avatar.  Scarry.   And just a little off the sides is all I need, otherwise the clippers run into bowling ball territory.  LOL.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Katie H said:


> It's colder than crap here today but beautifully sunny and I've been spending my time in my studio...playing. So far I have made three pastry cloths to replace the 20+ year old ones that are about to fall apart, then I'm going to do some organizing and, finally, set things up to make some doll clothes. Once that's done, I'll just see how the spirit moves me. My studio is bright and cheerful and, today, wonderfully filled with sunshine. I love being there even on gloomy days. My Glenn was a real sweetheart to have built it for me.


 

How do you make a pastry cloth?   The only ones I know are stiff and you roll pie dough on them.  Mostly I dust a clean counter top w/ flour and that works.    

Rattling around this old house,  I have special rooms too.  Library upstairs.  Den/ tv/ music/ reading/ computer room.  A soft blanket to curl up with.   Two chairs for the cats, although one is usually on my lap, the other stretched across the back of my chair.  Where I live the most.   And I have a pretty sweet kitchen, which I always appreciate.   I keep the living room picked up/ dusted and vacc'd.  It's for show. I never go in there.


----------



## Kylie1969

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am getting ready to go out and do a drive-by / check out a place where I have a job interview next week.  I must be crazy.   Then get a haircut.  I retired early 5 years ago.  I must be crazy thinking there are still plenty of people who actually are looking for work. I stumbled on this one by accident.   Light office work, some data mgmt part time  for a cabinet maker / woodworking company.  We'll see....



Good luck with the interview Whisk


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a yummy-smelling loaf of banana bread in the oven and just finished typing up a recipe I made up a few weeks ago. It's basically minestrone with some deletions (I can't eat beans, so they're out) and additions (Chianti, green beans). I'm calling it Italian Chicken Stew. 

I have this great program called Living Cookbook that makes it easy to import recipes from the Internet or type in my own. It also shows the nutritional value of the recipes; it's fun to use that to tweak things. It amazes me how much Vitamin A there is in tomatoes.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning it is so hot YUK!!

We set up a soaker hose out the back along the back fence to water all our plants along there 

Also have been trying to clean the steel rings around the burners on our stovetop...it is such a hard job scrubbing them with a scourer

Does anyone know of an easier way?

I have tried a mix of bi carb soda and water, made it into a paste and used that, but that doesnt help a great deal


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> It's colder than crap here today but beautifully sunny and I've been spending my time in my studio...playing.  So far I have made three pastry cloths to replace the 20+ year old ones that are about to fall apart, then I'm going to do some organizing and, finally, set things up to make some doll clothes.  Once that's done, I'll just see how the spirit moves me.  My studio is bright and cheerful and, today, wonderfully filled with sunshine.  I love being there even on gloomy days.  My Glenn was a real sweetheart to have built it for me.



And he is adored by a feline...wow, does he have a brother???


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> This morning it is so hot YUK!!
> 
> We set up a soaker hose out the back along the back fence to water all our plants along there
> 
> Also have been trying to clean the steel rings around the burners on our stovetop...it is such a hard job scrubbing them with a scourer
> 
> Does anyone know of an easier way?
> 
> I have tried a mix of bi carb soda and water, made it into a paste and used that, but that doesnt help a great deal


 
I thought someone posted a way to clean these parts here a while back, but I don't recall exactly what it was. I think it had something to do with putting the parts in a plastic bag with ammonia? Something about the fumes? Maybe that will jar someone else's memory.


----------



## Chef Munky

Kylie1969 said:


> This morning it is so hot YUK!!
> 
> We set up a soaker hose out the back along the back fence to water all our plants along there
> 
> Also have been trying to clean the steel rings around the burners on our stovetop...it is such a hard job scrubbing them with a scourer
> 
> Does anyone know of an easier way?
> 
> I have tried a mix of bi carb soda and water, made it into a paste and used that, but that doesnt help a great deal



I just finished  cleaning everything in the kitchen. Floors to mop and then I'm done.

My stove top is the kind that completely parts out. It's up to you to put that puzzle back together again. If you don't do it right it won't light. 

To make it easier to clean, I take the racks and the burner plates off. Put them in a large plastic garbage bag. Put on my mask and gobbles. Spray on Ammonia. Pull the drawstrings tightly, box it up and let it sit in the garage all night. The next day all I have to do is glove up and wipe it down under running hot water. Works like a charm. And I still have finger prints left afterwards.


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I thought someone posted a way to clean these parts here a while back, but I don't recall exactly what it was. I think it had something to do with putting the parts in a plastic bag with ammonia? Something about the fumes? Maybe that will jar someone else's memory.



Scary huh?


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And he is adored by a feline...wow, does he have a brother???



Sorry, PF, he's an only child.  All the good stuff got packed into one wonderful man.  Yeah for me!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Chef Munky said:


> I just finished  cleaning everything in the kitchen. Floors to mop and then I'm done.
> 
> My stove top is the kind that completely parts out. It's up to you to put that puzzle back together again. If you don't do it right it won't light.
> 
> To make it easier to clean, I take the racks and the burner plates off. Put them in a large plastic garbage bag. Put on my mask and gobbles. Spray on Ammonia. Pull the drawstrings tightly, box it up and let it sit in the garage all night. The next day all I have to do is glove up and wipe it down under running hot water. Works like a charm. And I still have finger prints left afterwards.



Thanks so much Munky....I will buy some ammonia next week


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I have a yummy-smelling loaf of banana bread in the oven



How did it turn out GG, lovely I bet...and, is there any left?


----------



## simonbaker

Up at the crack of dawn & went to the pool early, got my prep work done at work then off to the hospital to see mom. Suprise visit from 1 of my brothers & 1 of my sisters & her kids, drove thru chinese food then finally relaxing at home, full day.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm not doing much of anything.  Was hoping to get some of the shelves up in my craft room and the whiteboard paint on one of the closet doors (the other will be cork board).  

Instead I am nursing a probable kidney stone and/or infection.  I haven't gone to the hospital yet - I know all the signs by now and if it is a stone it is still moving and they won't do much unless it is lodged.  If it is an infection (which I don't think so at this time), I will have to go on IV anti-biotic which means getting rides to and from the clinic for at least a week.  If it is worse by morning I will go, if not, I will see my GP on Monday.

Irony is, next Saturday I am getting a kidney ultrasound (a routine procedure just to see how they are doing).  

TB is taking good care of me, making sure I have lots of fluids, helping me up and down, and setting it up so I can use my netbook in my recliner while watching Ladies' curling and catching up on taped shows.  I am even sleeping better in the chair!  A wonderful gift my Dad left for me was that lift recliner!


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I thought someone posted a way to clean these parts here a while back, but I don't recall exactly what it was. I think it had something to do with putting the parts in a plastic bag with ammonia? Something about the fumes? Maybe that will jar someone else's memory.



Cheers Pac


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> I'm not doing much of anything.  Was hoping to get some of the shelves up in my craft room and the whiteboard paint on one of the closet doors (the other will be cork board).
> 
> Instead I am nursing a probable kidney stone and/or infection. I haven't gone to the hospital yet - I know all the signs by now and if it is a stone it is still moving and they won't do much unless it is lodged. If it is an infection (which I don't think so at this time), I will have to go on IV anti-biotic which means getting rides to and from the clinic for at least a week. If it is worse by morning I will go, if not, I will see my GP on Monday.
> 
> Irony is, next Saturday I am getting a kidney ultrasound (a routine procedure just to see how they are doing).
> 
> TB is taking good care of me, making sure I have lots of fluids, helping me up and down, and setting it up so I can use my netbook in my recliner while watching Ladies' curling and catching up on taped shows. I am even sleeping better in the chair! A wonderful gift my Dad left for me was that lift recliner!


[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[LP}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
Take care, I know how painful that can be. Take care. I've heard that cranberry juice may help, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Andy M.

Put your dirty stove burner parts in a plastic trash bag with a cupful of ammonia.  Tie it closed and leave it outside overnight.  Wash the parts off in the morning and they will be clean.


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> [[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[[LP}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
> Take care, I know how painful that can be. Take care. I've heard that cranberry juice may help, hope you are feeling better.



Thanks SB, I am drinking cranberry juice, as well as marshmallow root tea and a magnesium drink that the lady at the health food store recommended to TB for me.  Plus water of course!  I am feeling a little waterlogged, but it helps to flush it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I'm not doing much of anything.  Was hoping to get some of the shelves up in my craft room and the whiteboard paint on one of the closet doors (the other will be cork board).
> 
> Instead I am nursing a probable kidney stone and/or infection.  I haven't gone to the hospital yet - I know all the signs by now and if it is a stone it is still moving and they won't do much unless it is lodged.  If it is an infection (which I don't think so at this time), I will have to go on IV anti-biotic which means getting rides to and from the clinic for at least a week.  If it is worse by morning I will go, if not, I will see my GP on Monday.
> 
> Irony is, next Saturday I am getting a kidney ultrasound (a routine procedure just to see how they are doing).
> 
> TB is taking good care of me, making sure I have lots of fluids, helping me up and down, and setting it up so I can use my netbook in my recliner while watching Ladies' curling and catching up on taped shows.  I am even sleeping better in the chair!  A wonderful gift my Dad left for me was that lift recliner!



Lemon juice or cider vinegar for kidney stones...hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I'm not doing much of anything.  Was hoping to get some of the shelves up in my craft room and the whiteboard paint on one of the closet doors (the other will be cork board).
> 
> Instead I am nursing a probable kidney stone and/or infection. I haven't gone to the hospital yet - I know all the signs by now and if it is a stone it is still moving and they won't do much unless it is lodged. If it is an infection (which I don't think so at this time), I will have to go on IV anti-biotic which means getting rides to and from the clinic for at least a week. If it is worse by morning I will go, if not, I will see my GP on Monday.
> 
> Irony is, next Saturday I am getting a kidney ultrasound (a routine procedure just to see how they are doing).
> 
> TB is taking good care of me, making sure I have lots of fluids, helping me up and down, and setting it up so I can use my netbook in my recliner while watching Ladies' curling and catching up on taped shows. I am even sleeping better in the chair! A wonderful gift my Dad left for me was that lift recliner!


 
That's horrible! Hope you get better soon


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Lemon juice or cider vinegar for kidney stones...hope you feel better soon.



I have actually been taking both of those regularly but I didn't know they were good for kidneys!  They are good for my candida diet so I try to have them in my water, tea, whatever I can.  Thanks, Princess for letting me know I am on the right track!

Now here's hoping I can get some sleep.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> Put your dirty stove burner parts in a plastic trash bag with a cupful of ammonia.  Tie it closed and leave it outside overnight.  Wash the parts off in the morning and they will be clean.



Thank you Andy 

Is it okay to use cloudy ammonia as that is the only one our supermarkets seem to sell?


----------



## Kylie1969

Laurie, I too am having a kidney ultrasound next week, it is called a Renal ultrasound here

I have been having a pain in my left side now for years and I have recently decided to go to the doctors to get it investigated.

They have ruled out certain infections and have said they think it is muscular, but I am not convinced 

I had an x-ray done on my stomach but that did not show much

So now I am off to have an ultrasound to see if it may be a kidney stone!

What are your symptoms like and whereabouts is your pain?



LPBeier said:


> Instead I am nursing a probable kidney stone and/or infection.  I haven't gone to the hospital yet - I know all the signs by now and if it is a stone it is still moving and they won't do much unless it is lodged.  If it is an infection (which I don't think so at this time), I will have to go on IV anti-biotic which means getting rides to and from the clinic for at least a week.  If it is worse by morning I will go, if not, I will see my GP on Monday.
> 
> Irony is, next Saturday I am getting a kidney ultrasound (a routine procedure just to see how they are doing).


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I'm not doing much of anything.  Was hoping to get some of the shelves up in my craft room and the whiteboard paint on one of the closet doors (the other will be cork board).
> 
> Instead I am nursing a probable kidney stone and/or infection. I haven't gone to the hospital yet - I know all the signs by now and if it is a stone it is still moving and they won't do much unless it is lodged. If it is an infection (which I don't think so at this time), I will have to go on IV anti-biotic which means getting rides to and from the clinic for at least a week. If it is worse by morning I will go, if not, I will see my GP on Monday.
> 
> Irony is, next Saturday I am getting a kidney ultrasound (a routine procedure just to see how they are doing).
> 
> TB is taking good care of me, making sure I have lots of fluids, helping me up and down, and setting it up so I can use my netbook in my recliner while watching Ladies' curling and catching up on taped shows. I am even sleeping better in the chair! A wonderful gift my Dad left for me was that lift recliner!


 
Magnesium and viatmin B6 help break down and prevent kidney stones. Magnesium will also help with your migraines.
I used to get kidney stones often but since starting my daily supplement of magnesium and B6 I haven't had them again.
The cider vinegar PF mentioned works wonders! I also drink it when I have kidney problems.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Put your dirty stove burner parts in a plastic trash bag with a cupful of ammonia. Tie it closed and leave it outside overnight. Wash the parts off in the morning and they will be clean.


 
Aha! See, my memory wasn't so far off afterall.


----------



## Katie H

So far today's going quite smoothly.  Breakfast was tasty and the kitchen is all tidied up after and I have a load of laundry finishing up in the washer.  I know what I'm preparing for our evening meal.  All this just after 10 a.m.  Awesome.

Looks like I'll be able to go out to my studio and have a lovely "play" day.  Tumble and Sally have really enjoyed having mommy all to themselves the last couple of days.  I've enjoyed their company, too, but Sally gets a little invasive when I'm trying to concentrate on a task.  Fortunately, she eventually gives up and goes off to her soft little bed and takes a nap.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have actually been taking both of those regularly but I didn't know they were good for kidneys!  They are good for my candida diet so I try to have them in my water, tea, whatever I can.  Thanks, Princess for letting me know I am on the right track!
> 
> Now here's hoping I can get some sleep.



Lemon juice and cider vinegar help break up kidney stones.  You can make lemonade out of the lemon juice or a vinegar drink.  I can handle 1/3 cup vinegar in 8 ounces of water.

Kidney stones are mostly calcium...put a calcium tablet in some vinegar or lemon juice, you will see it disintegrate.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> How did it turn out GG, lovely I bet...and, is there any left?



It's really delicious - came out beautifully. And there's still some left!


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting with mom. Dh & our daughter in the hospital visiting mom.


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> It's really delicious - came out beautifully. And there's still some left!



Fabulous...I knew it would be fantastic, so wish I could try some


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I am off to the doctor.  Lemon juice, marshmallow root tea, cider vinegar, cranberry juice have been tried in abundance and the pain today is the worst it has been.  We have calculated I have had it for almost a month now (because of my chronic pain, I deal with acute pain differently).

We are thinking it is more likely infection than stone, but shall see.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Well, I am off to the doctor. Lemon juice, marshmallow root tea, cider vinegar, cranberry juice have been tried in abundance and the pain today is the worst it has been. We have calculated I have had it for almost a month now (because of my chronic pain, I deal with acute pain differently).
> 
> We are thinking it is more likely infection than stone, but shall see.


 
Hope you feel better soon  Kidney pain is horrible, wouldn't wish it on anyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to do laundry...but stuck watching the end of "Mutiny On The Bounty."


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change came through overnight and it is so nice and cool right now, lovely morning!

I have the whole house open and I have been out doing some trimming and weeding in the garden, so nice out there 

Now heading out to buy Steve the new Kindle Paperwhite and a cover...since he bought me one, I want to buy him one too


----------



## bakechef

Just did my first Craigslist transaction.  Bought a used computer monitor from a nice gentleman.  

I needed a cheap monitor for a media/file backup home server and this fit the bill.  Used LCD for $15!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done boiling some potatoes and eggs to make potato salad tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

No news from the doctor.  She is concerned because of all the trouble I am having with my kidneys but tests are not showing anything.  I have an ultrasound this coming Saturday so we will have to wait for that unless pain continues to get worse then I am to go to the hospital.  There still is the possibility it is a stone.  So now I am resting and waterlogging myself 

Since I can't do any renovating in my craft room, I am working on some new hat designs for my photo prop business.  I haven't done much on it since Christmas.

I am also putting in my first order with an organic food co-op.  You order and they deliver to your door.  We are getting so that most of our stuff is fresh veggies and meat, and we have some friends who say they are great so thought we would try it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting around, trying to get up the energy to clean the litter box...sometimes I wish they were outside cats.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting around, trying to get up the energy to clean the litter box...sometimes I wish they were outside cats.



I'll clean your litterbox if you will clean my Beta fish's tank (a very small one).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I'll clean your litterbox if you will clean my Beta fish's tank (a very small one).



LOL!  Oh goody.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I'll clean your litterbox if you will clean my Beta fish's tank (a very small one).



I'll do both if you clean up after my Great Dane with diarrhea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ummm...can I get back to you on that one?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ummm...can I get back to you on that one?



Please hurry.  If I leave it too long, it stains the oriental rug.


----------



## LPBeier

If I can get out of cleaning up after Andy's dog (done enough of that lately with Joie), I will gladly do the fish tank AND the litter box!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Great Dane with stomach problems...<beeeeep>  this account is no longer in service....


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Great Dane with stomach problems...<beeeeep>  this account is no longer in service....



So I take it that the litter box doesn't sound so bad now Princess?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh that...got that done about an hour ago...with lots of furry help.


----------



## Snip 13

I would have gladly done all three in exchange for some sleep! My son is has been waking up a dozen times a night for a week now. 
Maybe he'll start sleeping through when he's married lol!


----------



## Kylie1969

Does anyone know, who cleans their stovetop parts with ammonia in a plastic bag overnight, if you use just pure ammonia or if you mix it with water?


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Well, I am off to the doctor.  Lemon juice, marshmallow root tea, cider vinegar, cranberry juice have been tried in abundance and the pain today is the worst it has been.  We have calculated I have had it for almost a month now (because of my chronic pain, I deal with acute pain differently).
> 
> We are thinking it is more likely infection than stone, but shall see.



Thinking of you Laurie xxx


----------



## Andy M.

Kylie1969 said:


> Does anyone know, who cleans their stovetop parts with ammonia in a plastic bag overnight, if you use just pure ammonia or if you mix it with water?




Straight out of the bottle, Kylie.  You need full strength to clean off the crud.

Just a tip.  Most of my stove top parts are enameled metal.  Not bare  metal parts.  The one exception is a flame distributor that is bare  metal.  The ammonia is hard on those bare metal parts.  When I do it  again, I won't include them.


----------



## vitauta

ok guys. anyone interested in guessing who i was on the phone with just now?  the man on the line tells me he is calling from windows. he is calling because a problem has been detected on my computer, a hacker.  he says mcafee cannot help this problem because it is not a virus.  he speaks with an accent, it might be indian, but i don't know.  he claims to be calling from highway avenue, u.k.  i let him go on long enough to see that he is evidently trying to hook up with my pc. after we hang up, i dial *69 and i am told that the number calling my line was 000-000-0000.  

can anyone tell me what a call like this one might mean, what the deal was supposed to be?  i didn't even know how to go about effectively questioning this caller, even though i was terribly curious to know what he was up to.....


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> ok guys. anyone interested in guessing who i was on the phone with just now? the man on the line tells me he is calling from windows. he is calling because a problem has been detected on my computer, a hacker. he says mcafee cannot help this problem because it is not a virus. he speaks with an accent, it might be indian, but i don't know. he claims to be calling from highway avenue, u.k. i let him go on long enough to see that he is evidently trying to hook up with my pc. after we hang up, i dial *69 and i am told that the number calling my line was 000-000-0000.
> 
> can anyone tell me what a call like this one might mean, what the deal was supposed to be? i didn't even know how to go about effectively questioning this caller, even though i was terribly curious to know what he was up to.....


 
Calls like that are usually fraudulent. They try and get your personal details for either financial gain or identity theft ect. Microsoft won't contact you unless you contacted them first..


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> Straight out of the bottle, Kylie.  You need full strength to clean off the crud.
> 
> Just a tip.  Most of my stove top parts are enameled metal.  Not bare  metal parts.  The one exception is a flame distributor that is bare  metal.  The ammonia is hard on those bare metal parts.  When I do it  again, I won't include them.



Thanks so much Andy, I will be doing this on the weekend


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> ok guys. anyone interested in guessing who i was on the phone with just now?  the man on the line tells me he is calling from windows. he is calling because a problem has been detected on my computer, a hacker.  he says mcafee cannot help this problem because it is not a virus.  he speaks with an accent, it might be indian, but i don't know.  he claims to be calling from highway avenue, u.k.  i let him go on long enough to see that he is evidently trying to hook up with my pc. after we hang up, i dial *69 and i am told that the number calling my line was 000-000-0000.
> 
> can anyone tell me what a call like this one might mean, what the deal was supposed to be?  i didn't even know how to go about effectively questioning this caller, even though i was terribly curious to know what he was up to.....



Vit, we had these calls come on my Dad's phone for probably a year.  Don't give them any information, and hang up as soon as possible.  They will keep calling - they will not listen to anything you say like "if you keep calling I will call the police".  We have a system where you can trace a harassment call three times and then call the police (*57).  The problem with this group is that they (as have others) have learned a way to not show the actual phone number so it can not be traced.  

I really hope you don't continue to get this - it was really scary for my Dad and I ended up taking the calls.  I am sure we got at least one a month and sometimes more.  They didn't stop until we got rid of the number.  Please be careful.  

Snip is so right.  They do not and can not know anything about your computer. And if it was Microsoft (who wouldn't call), the number would be identified and they would be calling from a local office to you or Seattle - not the UK.


----------



## Addie

I hope you had the good sense to shut down your computer as soon as you saw he was trying to hack it. Once you break your computer connection you will hear a 'click' on their end. They will realize that  you are on to them.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> ok guys. anyone interested in guessing who i was on the phone with just now?  the man on the line tells me he is calling from windows. he is calling because a problem has been detected on my computer, a hacker.  he says mcafee cannot help this problem because it is not a virus.  he speaks with an accent, it might be indian, but i don't know.  he claims to be calling from highway avenue, u.k.  i let him go on long enough to see that he is evidently trying to hook up with my pc. after we hang up, i dial *69 and i am told that the number calling my line was 000-000-0000.
> 
> can anyone tell me what a call like this one might mean, what the deal was supposed to be?  i didn't even know how to go about effectively questioning this caller, even though i was terribly curious to know what he was up to.....


They call people at random at try to get personal info. Or, they tell you to give them access to your computer so they can "fix the problem". They might tell you to look at your Windows error log file. That is always full of stuff, some of which can look pretty scary. They are just trying to convince you that you actually have a problem. They might even ask for a credit card number so they can charge you for "fixing the problem".

They phoned Stirling and told him he had a problem on his Windows machine. He uses Linux. 

You might want to ask, "Since you know there is a problem on my computer, what's my IP address?" They won't know. But, whatever you do, don't give it to them or any other personal info.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I hope you had the good sense to shut down your computer as soon as you saw he was trying to hack it. Once you break your computer connection you will hear a 'click' on their end. They will realize that  you are on to them.



They actually are not hacking the computer at all.  They are (as TL and I both said), trying to get information out of you by pretending they are helping you get rid of a hacker.  They know nothing about your computer but make you think they do.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> They call people at random at try to get personal info. Or, they tell you to give them access to your computer so they can "fix the problem". They might tell you to look at your Windows error log file. That is always full of stuff, some of which can look pretty scary. They are just trying to convince you that you actually have a problem. They might even ask for a credit card number so they can charge you for "fixing the problem".
> 
> They phoned Stirling and told him he had a problem on his Windows machine. He uses Linux.
> 
> You might want to ask, "Since you know there is a problem on my computer, what's my IP address?" They won't know. But, whatever you do, don't give it to them or any other personal info.



They may call random, but they must have called my Dad's line at least once a month for over a year.  We kept his number for a few months after he passed in case legitimate calls came through....they called 3 more times asking for Mr. Parrott and saying his computer was being hacked.  You can just imagine what I told them. 

With Stirling using Linix (good for him!), a friend actually got the same call and she has never owned a computer of any kind in her life.  And she got the repeat calls like we did!  These guys are good and they are stupid.


----------



## Dawgluver

Vit, I agree, the calls are "phishing", trying to get you to give out personal info.  The creeps.  And they're good at it.

Do you have caller ID, Vit?  If I don't recognize a number I let it go to voicemail, and they don't bother to leave a message.


----------



## LPBeier

I think Caller ID is almost a must these days.  It should be included in basic phone packages, but I know it isn't always.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I think Caller ID is almost a must these days.  It should be included in basic phone packages, but I know it isn't always.



I think we pay $4.50 a month for Caller ID on the land line.  It's included with the plan on the cell phones.


----------



## vitauta

thanks, all.  this call from the 'windows man' was my first time hearing a scam such as this over the phone. he must have been new at the game, because he had not gotten very far in the ten long minutes i stayed on the line.  i was supposed to search google for www.showmy....which is when i recognized the 'show my pc now' prompts, as a way to connect to my computer.  

if there is a next time, i will know to ask if they have my ip address.  (btw, what is ip, a pin number?)

i do not have a cell phone, or caller id on my land line phone.  i am basic everything--basic phone service, basic cable and basic network tv.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> thanks, all.  this call from the 'windows man' was my first time hearing a scam such as this over the phone. he must have been new at the game, because he had not gotten very far in the ten long minutes i stayed on the line.  i was supposed to search google for www.showmy....which is when i recognized the 'show my pc now' prompts, as a way to connect to my computer.
> 
> if there is a next time, i will know to ask if they have my ip address.  (btw, what is ip, a pin number?)
> 
> i do not have a cell phone, or caller id on my land line phone.  i am basic everything--basic phone service, basic cable and basic network tv.


IP address: IP = Internet Protocol. It's your (usually temporary) computer's address on the internet. It's where websites send the web pages, so you can see them on your computer.

If they say that they somehow  know there is a problem on your computer, they would have to know your IP address to be able to see the problem on your computer. BTW, most ISPs (Internet Service Providers) assign you a new IP address every time you connect to the internet.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I think we pay $4.50 a month for Caller ID on the land line. It's included with the plan on the cell phones.


 
When I had my land line, showing the name was a separate charge from the charge to show the number. I kept just the number ID when I first trimmed back on the extras I didn't need. I knew all the numbers of the folks I would be willing to talk to. Those I didn't recognize, I just didn't answer. I get complete caller ID on my cell. Name and number. Unless it is an unpub.ished number. Then it just says restricted. I have only to folks with unrestricted. And the second one only calls on a Saturday night after 10 p.m.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> thanks, all. this call from the 'windows man' was my first time hearing a scam such as this over the phone. he must have been new at the game, because he had not gotten very far in the ten long minutes i stayed on the line. i was supposed to search google for www.showmy....which is when i recognized the 'show my pc now' prompts, as a way to connect to my computer.
> 
> if there is a next time, i will know to ask if they have my ip address. (btw, what is ip, a pin number?)
> 
> i do not have a cell phone, or caller id on my land line phone. i am basic everything--basic phone service, basic cable and basic network tv.


 
My pleasure  
Don't worry about the calls, just don't give them any information!!!
Your IP pin is just like a password you use to access your IP address. If you want to prevent people from being able to hack your PC I would suggest you do the following.....

Clear your "cookies" and cache every time you log off the net. 
Make sure all your ports are closed.
Update your antivirus.
All your passwords should consist of letters and numbers. 
For ex. apple 49 but never obvious choices like your name followed by 123.


----------



## LPBeier

Today's been a rough one.  It started with my flank pain doubling in intensity and my doctor telling me (later in the day) that until I get my renal ultrasound on Saturday there isn't much she can do (and I know she can't) so I should go to the hospital, which I won't.

Then TB's brother called to say he was stopping by (in the middle of his work day which caught us off guard).  We were right to worry.  He is in construction and a semi rear-ended his pick-up and moved it 25 feet!  Thankfully my BIL had left the vehicle 10 minutes before or he would have been very hurt.  He was on his way to the place where his truck was being towed to assess the damage. TB drove him there and took pictures.  OUCH!

Then Joie got sick (Pets thread)

And on and on it went.

Now in the middle of this I sat in a big lump of pain cuddling my sick puppy and wondering what to do.  So, I went for a walk.  Mind you this walk was very short for most standards, just around ours and the next building, but I haven't done that in a long while and it got me outside for some air and light exercise. 

So looking back on my day I am going to dwell on that one little positive thing I did - That's what I am doing! 

Come on tomorrow, bring it on!


----------



## Snip 13

Today was a good/crap day. Started off well. Caitlin phoned in for a TV breakfast show spelling contest this morning and won a school suitcase filled with beautiful stationary and everything else she needs for school and a voucher to spend at their shop.
I started feeling a bit bloated last night, weighed myself and again this morning. I gained 4 kgs overnight. 
Then I went to buy milk and on my way home I gotten bitten by a dog. Blue leg, broken pants. The only pair that fits me right now. I'm not a happy camper!


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> thanks, all.  this call from the 'windows man' was my first time hearing a scam such as this over the phone. he must have been new at the game, because he had not gotten very far in the ten long minutes i stayed on the line.  i was supposed to search google for www.showmy....which is when i recognized the 'show my pc now' prompts, as a way to connect to my computer.
> 
> if there is a next time, i will know to ask if they have my ip address.  (btw, what is ip, a pin number?)
> 
> i do not have a cell phone, or caller id on my land line phone.  i am basic everything--basic phone service, basic cable and basic network tv.



Hi, vit. If there is a next time, don't continue the conversation once you realize what the call is about. No need to ask if they know your IP address - there's nothing for you to gain from it. Just hang up.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> Your IP pin is just like a password you use to access your IP address.



I'm a former web technologies manager. There is no such thing as an IP pin. An IP address is what taxlady said - a number that identifies your computer on the internet. A block of IP numbers are assigned to an ISP, which then assigns one to your computer when you connect.



Snip 13 said:


> Clear your "cookies" and cache every time you log off the net.
> Make sure all your ports are closed.
> ...



Clearing your cookies and cache doesn't protect your computer from hacking. It makes visiting websites more of a chore because they store your preferences and make web pages come up more quickly. 

Most people don't know how to close ports and most people don't need to worry about hacking. Hackers want a bigger payoff than just access to a single person's computer. Phishing is different,  and that's what happened with vit.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Today was a good/crap day. Started off well. Caitlin phoned in for a TV breakfast show spelling contest this morning and won a school suitcase filled with beautiful stationary and everything else she needs for school and a voucher to spend at their shop.
> I started feeling a bit bloated last night, weighed myself and again this morning. I gained 4 kgs overnight.
> Then I went to buy milk and on my way home I gotten bitten by a dog. Blue leg, broken pants. The only pair that fits me right now. I'm not a happy camper!


 
Oh dear! How deep was the bite? Are you all right? Do you know who owns the dog? Do you have a reporting system for dog bites like we do here in the States? I hope you are all right. Get that leg looked at.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a former web technologies manager. There is no such thing as an IP pin. An IP address is what taxlady said - a number that identifies your computer on the internet. A block of IP numbers are assigned to an ISP, which then assigns one to your computer when you connect.
> 
> I misread the question. I'm fully aware of what an IP address is. My husband has a password on his. Thought this was what V meant.
> 
> 
> 
> Clearing your cookies and cache doesn't protect your computer from hacking. It makes visiting websites more of a chore because they store your preferences and make web pages come up more quickly.
> 
> Clearing cookies may not prevent hacking but it prevent hackers from accessing your information once they have hacked into your computer.
> I have had a bad problem with a certain "hacker" and ended up paying a fortune to fix everything.
> 
> Most people don't know how to close ports and most people don't need to worry about hacking. Hackers want a bigger payoff than just access to a single person's computer. Phishing is different, and that's what happened with vit.


 
Once again I did not say everyone knows how to close ports but V said that this person tried to hack her computer. I just responded to what she said. Our computer technician is the person that told me to do all of the above. Thank you for your lesson but I was only trying to help and I'm certainly not going to apply for a positition as a computer technician anytime soon.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Oh dear! How deep was the bite? Are you all right? Do you know who owns the dog? Do you have a reporting system for dog bites like we do here in the States? I hope you are all right. Get that leg looked at.


 
I'm fine thank you Addie  Just bruised. The bite left a nasty blue mark. I was wearing very strong cargo pants so he only managed to tear my pants and not my skin. The owner was standing outside of his home and saw the dog bite me. We exchanged details and if he pays for the damage I will leave it but if he doesn't do something by tomorrow I'm going to the police.
Our laws are not as strict here, so I can't do much but I will take this further if need be.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> I'm fine thank you Addie  Just bruised. The bite left a nasty blue mark. I was wearing very strong cargo pants so he only managed to tear my pants and not my skin. The owner was standing outside of his home and saw the dog bite me. We exchanged details and if he pays for the damage I will leave it but if he doesn't do something by tomorrow I'm going to the police.
> Our laws are not as strict here, so I can't do much but I will take this further if need be.


 
Here in the States it varies state to state. Here in my town of Boston, you have to report it to the police immediately. The owner has to surrender the dog for testing for rabies. It is assumed that the reason the dog attacked you is because of rabies. He also has to pay the kennel costs while the dog is being held for 14 days. He is also liable for any and all medical costs for me. If the police deem it necessary, the owner could be taken to court to decide if the dog is a danger to the public and should be put down. If that is the ruling, the owner can go through the appeal process, but the dog has to stay at the kennel at cost to the owner. He also has to pay to have the dog put down should he lose his appeals. 

We have very strong leash laws here. I can't tell you the last time I saw a loose dog running the streets. There is a costly fine if you let your dog run free.


----------



## GotGarlic

Ship, I know you were trying to help. I was just trying to clarify a few things  What I wrote was not just to you, but to everyone reading this thread.

Re cookies and cache, you said:



Snip 13 said:


> Your IP pin is just like a password you use to access your IP address. If you want to prevent people from being able to hack your PC I would suggest you do the following.....
> 
> Clear your "cookies" and cache every time you log off the net.



This does not prevent hacking; I just wanted to make that clear.



Snip 13 said:


> I misread the question. I'm fully aware of what an IP address is. My husband has a password on his. Thought this was what V meant.



Your husband likely has a password on his router, which connects the computer to the Internet. The router has an IP address and password so people can access it and change settings. That's different from the IP address the ISP assigns to the computer, which, as taxlady said, usually changes each time you connect. Since it changes frequently, there's no way to have a password on it.

It's also important to remember that the U.S., Europe and probably other places sometimes have different laws and regulations regarding how technologies like cookies are used. When they contain user IDs and passwords, for example, they are usually encrypted, so if someone did hack a computer or intercept a transmission, they wouldn't be able to read it. 

A great place for information on computer security is the U.S. Computer Emergency Response Team website.

If anyone wants more information on Internet cookies, here is more than you ever wanted to know  AllAboutCookies.org - FAQ Section


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Ship, I know you were trying to help. I was just trying to clarify a few things  What I wrote was not just to you, but to everyone reading this thread.
> 
> Re cookies and cache, you said:
> 
> 
> 
> This does not prevent hacking; I just wanted to make that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Your husband likely has a password on his router, which connects the computer to the Internet. The router has an IP address and password so people can access it and change settings. That's different from the IP address the ISP assigns to the computer, which, as taxlady said, usually changes each time you connect. Since it changes frequently, there's no way to have a password on it.
> 
> It's also important to remember that the U.S., Europe and probably other places sometimes have different laws and regulations regarding how technologies like cookies are used. When they contain user IDs and passwords, for example, they are usually encrypted, so if someone did hack a computer or intercept a transmission, they wouldn't be able to read it.
> 
> A great place for information on computer security is the U.S. Computer Emergency Response Team website.
> 
> If anyone wants more information on Internet cookies, here is more than you ever wanted to know  AllAboutCookies.org - FAQ Section


 
I appreciate your help, try make me feel less stupid next time though. Perhaps our IT guy was an idiot. I paid him a lot of money so I prefer to think he wasn't.

"Cookies" is not encrypted on my PC. Perhaps that is why I was told to clear it on exit.

I don't doubt your knowledge. I'm no computer geek. I thought the info I was given was correct.

P.S Not picking a fight, just saying how I feel. I speak my mind and if you hurt my feelings I will tell you. 
I'm going to go and nurse my dog bite wound and I'm not speaking to you for at least 5-7 minutes


----------



## LPBeier

You know, I think the moral of this story is like I said in the beginning.  If anyone gets a call from anyone claiming they are from "Windows" and saying your computer is in danger they should hang up before the guy gets to say another word.  THEY are the ones trying to hack and are very tricky at it.

I too have a computer/web background (10 years co-owning a hosting/design business).  But the average person is pretty safe if they have sufficient protection on their computer.  

Don't keep these guys on the phone for any length of time and don't go to your computer or give them any personal information!

Everyone who has contributed information on this has been very helpful but it can just keep going on in circles! 

(I apologize if anyone takes offense to this.  If you know me you know that is never my intention).


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Here in the States it varies state to state. Here in my town of Boston, you have to report it to the police immediately. The owner has to surrender the dog for testing for rabies. It is assumed that the reason the dog attacked you is because of rabies. He also has to pay the kennel costs while the dog is being held for 14 days. He is also liable for any and all medical costs for me. If the police deem it necessary, the owner could be taken to court to decide if the dog is a danger to the public and should be put down. If that is the ruling, the owner can go through the appeal process, but the dog has to stay at the kennel at cost to the owner. He also has to pay to have the dog put down should he lose his appeals.
> 
> We have very strong leash laws here. I can't tell you the last time I saw a loose dog running the streets. There is a costly fine if you let your dog run free.


 
By us the owner only has to pay for damages caused and a rabies shot. I don't want to have the dog put down. They will put him down without asking questions. It was not the dogs fault. 
He lives in our block so I'll make sure he pays up. I've taken pictures and I have 24 hours to go to the police.
I just wish people would be more careful. If it was one of my kids they would have been hurt more than me since they always wear shorts in summer.
I'm ok, just angry


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> I'm fine thank you Addie  Just bruised. The bite left a nasty blue mark. I was wearing very strong cargo pants so he only managed to tear my pants and not my skin. The owner was standing outside of his home and saw the dog bite me. We exchanged details and if he pays for the damage I will leave it but if he doesn't do something by tomorrow I'm going to the police.
> Our laws are not as strict here, so I can't do much but I will take this further if need be.



Snip, I am so sorry.  Dog bites of any kind are not fun.  I had a nasty one several years ago.  I think you should at least go to the doctor and have it checked out.  Even if the skin isn't broken, you still may need a tetanus shot.  Take good care of yourself.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> I appreciate your help, try make me feel less stupid next time though. Perhaps our IT guy was an idiot. I paid him a lot of money so I prefer to think he wasn't.
> 
> "Cookies" is not encrypted on my PC. Perhaps that is why I was told to clear it on exit.
> 
> I don't doubt your knowledge. I'm no computer geek. I thought the info I was given was correct.
> 
> P.S Not picking a fight, just saying how I feel. I speak my mind and if you hurt my feelings I will tell you.
> I'm going to go and nurse my dog bite wound and I'm not speaking to you for at least 5-7 minutes



I'm sorry if I made you feel stupid. It wasn't my intention. 

I hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Snip, I am so sorry. Dog bites of any kind are not fun. I had a nasty one several years ago. I think you should at least go to the doctor and have it checked out. Even if the skin isn't broken, you still may need a tetanus shot. Take good care of yourself.


 
Thank you Laurie  Didn't realise a dog that small could bite so hard. It's blue and there is some blood under the skin but I think it will be fine. I'll go to the pharmacy tomorrow. The Dr's are far and I walk in the week. My husband uses my car. My aunt loves animals and she had her finger bitten off a few months ago. She make clothes for a living so it was really hard for her. This was not so serious.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry if I made you feel stupid. It wasn't my intention.
> 
> I hope your leg feels better soon.


 
It's ok  I'm not angry with you. 
Thank you, I've taken some pain meds. Should be good soon


----------



## vitauta

i was in my favorite pair of army green cargoes, shooting a basketball, when i was hit/bit by a neighbor dog in my back yard.  we were both after the ball, and the dog came flying onto our property, crashing into my leg and knocking me down.  that heavy gauge denim saved me from a nasty dog bite, but i was left with a huge bruise on my leg and and thigh.  the pants, with their designer rips and holes, are even  more cool now than they were before my one-on-one with the dog. 

snip, i hope your leg feels better real soon, and that your pants can be saved.  dog attacks can and do have disastrous results, every day.  i'm sure you don't exactly feel lucky right now, but you are, and you will see it again, soon.  you have an exceptionally smart girl, who is already showing you daily and in multiple ways, just how very special she is--earning consistently high grades, collecting awards, and helping with her school expenses as a contest winner today!  

besides which, there isn't much in daily life that can keep our snip down for very long! be sure to get some extra attention and tlc from your hubby though--you have earned it, cash it in.

the payoff i got for my dog bite was when after the incident, the neighbors gave away their dog to a good home.  they had kept that poor animal tied to a tree, night and day, unmindful of the weather.  they were rarely home, and their treatment and neglect of their pet amounted animal abuse. it felt good to see him freed from that deplorable environment....


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> i was in my favorite pair of army green cargoes, shooting a basketball, when i was hit/bit by a neighbor dog in my back yard. we were both after the ball, and the dog came flying onto our property, crashing into my leg and knocking me down. that heavy gauge denim saved me from a nasty dog bite, but i was left with a huge bruise on my leg and and thigh. the pants, with their designer rips and holes, are even more cool now than they were before my one-on-one with the dog.
> 
> Cargo pants have saved me from injury many times  I know why they use them in combat now! I can't sew to save my life but they look ok, I'll just say Catlin sewed them
> I should fit into all my other clothes in a few days, just have 4 kgs of water to lose that I myteriously gained since last night
> 
> snip, i hope your leg feels better real soon, and that your pants can be saved. dog attacks can and do have disastrous results, every day. i'm sure you don't exactly feel lucky right now, but you are, and you will see it again, soon. you have an exceptionally smart girl, who is already showing you daily and in multiple ways, just how very special she is--earning consistently high grades, collecting awards, and helping with her school expenses as a contest winner today!
> 
> Thank you  I'm pretty good with pain but this burns like fire and it's annoying!
> Caitlin is a star, always makes me proud. So does my little Daniel The Menace
> Just had a bad day, I'll be my usual self tomorrow.
> 
> besides which, there isn't much in daily life that can keep our snip down for very long! be sure to get some extra attention and tlc from your hubby though--you have earned it, cash it in.
> 
> Hahahahahahah, and pigs will fly
> 
> the payoff i got for my dog bite was when after the incident, the neighbors gave away their dog to a good home. they had kept that poor animal tied to a tree, night and day, unmindful of the weather. they were rarely home, and their treatment and neglect of their pet amounted animal abuse. it felt good to see him freed from that deplorable environment....


 
I don't want anything to happen to the poor dog, just hope the owner gets a cramp somewhere awkward 
Night, night!


----------



## pacanis

What the heck have you guys been doing?  Getting hacked and bitten and all 

I've never gotten a call from a phisher before, but I would probably play around with the caller for a while just to waste their time. Give them some bogus information or something. That's just the way I am. I can't begin to tell you how many times I've told someone I was dead who called my business and asked for the owner  Talk about a pause on the other end 

I'm glad your bite wasn't worse, Snip. It was bad enough, but not too bad considering. And good for you for doing the moral thing. Over here a lawyer would be involved already.

I spent waaaaaay too much time on the computer today shopping.
The weather is absolutely horrible and surfing for a new milsurp (military surplus) seemed like the thing to do to brighten my day. But as Murphy would have it, the Fedex guy walked into the dealer as I was placing my order, so my 2-day shipping won't arrive until next Monday. I hate when that happens


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I've never gotten a call from a phisher before, but I would probably play around with the caller for a while just to waste their time. Give them some bogus information or something. That's just the way I am. I can't begin to tell you how many times I've told someone I was dead who called my business and asked for the owner  Talk about a pause on the other end



Makes me wish I had a 3 year old to hand the phone to and say, "It's Santa!"

(Thanks abcderian for that solution!)


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Whiskadoodle said:


> I am getting ready to go and  check out a place where I have a job interview next week... I stumbled on this one by accident. Light office work, some data mgmt part time for a cabinet maker / woodworking company. We'll see....


 --
Just a quick followup-- I am not re-joining the work force.  Whew.  The guy isn't sure he really wants or needs an office person, even part time. Whew.  At least he had the courtesy to call in advance to cancel the interview.  I am actually pretty happy about this.


----------



## Somebunny

I am having a drink (scotch and soda).  Today was a crapola day!  (I won't vent here) just trying relax.....


----------



## simonbaker

Deep cleaning the house & getting things in order. My mom gets out of the hospital tomorrow & she will be coming to stay with  us for the next week or two before she goes back home. It should be interesting. Looking forward to connecting with her & having the opportunity to be able to spend the time with her.


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> I am having a drink (scotch and soda).  Today was a crapola day!  (I won't vent here) just trying relax.....




bunny, bunny, i'll join you with a drink. crappy days just don't seem to care whose day they ruin, do they?!i know you didn't deserve it.  scotch for you, wine for me--we'll be fine, by and by, won't we.  starting to feel better already.... are you sure you don't want to pour another little drink, and indulge in some therapeutic venting in the company of friends, sb....


----------



## Addie

Tomorrow Spike is going to take me down to get my NEW reading glasses repaired. The lens popped out and the right nose piece goes right up into the corner of my eye. For my infinity lens I used a frame that I have had for ages. They fit me perfectly. I had about eight pair of old glasses that I gave to The Pirate to drop in the Lions box for old glasses. I should have kept at least one pair for my reading glasses. There was a pair of Granny glasses that were my reading glasses about three pairs back. I should have kept them and used the frame. They too were a perfect fit.  

Today, I actually cooked something for myself. I made potato salad and had a ham slice with it.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> Deep cleaning the house & getting things in order. My mom gets out of the hospital tomorrow & she will be coming to stay with  us for the next week or two before she goes back home. It should be interesting. Looking forward to connecting with her & having the opportunity to be able to spend the time with her.



I love your attitude. Enjoy the bonding, and let the housework go if you need to so you can take care of mom.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> What the heck have you guys been doing? Getting hacked and bitten and all
> 
> I've never gotten a call from a phisher before, but I would probably play around with the caller for a while just to waste their time. Give them some bogus information or something. That's just the way I am. I can't begin to tell you how many times I've told someone I was dead who called my business and asked for the owner  Talk about a pause on the other end
> 
> Good one
> 
> I'm glad your bite wasn't worse, Snip. It was bad enough, but not too bad considering. And good for you for doing the moral thing. Over here a lawyer would be involved already.
> 
> Thanks Pac  I'm good, think I'll live
> I don't see the point of punishing the animal, it's the owner that needs a whack.
> 
> I spent waaaaaay too much time on the computer today shopping.
> The weather is absolutely horrible and surfing for a new milsurp (military surplus) seemed like the thing to do to brighten my day. But as Murphy would have it, the Fedex guy walked into the dealer as I was placing my order, so my 2-day shipping won't arrive until next Monday. I hate when that happens


 
That does suck, better late than never though.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have been flat out all day!

This morning I went out very early and did the weekly grocery shop. I also went to Bunnings to get a few things.

I then went down with mum to the market she has been doing for the past 12.5 years and helped her sort lots of things out as she is leaving her market stall after all these years. She is going to be doing a lot of traveling with her partner, so it was time to leave the market life behind 

It was very hot down there and it was dirty, dusty work, lots of packing and cleaning and we were down there for 4 hours...it was so nice to get home and have a nice hot shower I can tell ya


----------



## Zhizara

Me too, Kylie.  Yesterday was payday after a 5 week month, so my cupboards were pretty bare.  I shopped and shopped and filled in all the gaps, so today is planning what to make with my new goodies.


----------



## chopper

I did most of the snow shoveling early this morning, and now I am relaxing with a cup of tea.  I think I will get into the kitchen and make some breakfast.  Kinda nice to have a day off in the middle of the week because of the snow.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm taking my midterm take-home, open-book, open-Internet Master Gardener exam. Shhh.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> I'm taking my midterm take-home, open-book, open-Internet Master Gardener exam. Shhh.



Good luck.  We will try to keep the noise down.


----------



## Addie

We will all head over to the Koffe Klatch house so you can have peace and quiet. Good luck and hope you come back home with an A+.


----------



## radhuni

My little daughter has fancy dress compitition on 25th, I am stiching 'mekhla', Assamese dress for her.


----------



## Addie

radhuni said:


> My little daughter has fancy dress compitition on 25th, I am stiching *'mekhla', Assamese* dress for her.


 
May I ask what that is? Sounds interesting. Here's hoping she wins.


----------



## Katie H

It's just a cold, windy yucky day and I've spent most of the morning in my cozy studio making a new roman shade for our bathroom.  The one I made originally just doesn't do a thing for me and I recently found a beautiful piece of pale celery green moire fabric that will just pop!  I'm about to mount the shade to the board and set the cords.  I'll have it done in a jiffy.

Then what?!

I've got so many potential projects I want to do, it'll be hard to choose which one to do next.  Love my studio.  Thank you sweet husband!!!!


----------



## Addie

I just got back from the eye clinic to get my glasses fixed. On the way home, I got a bad case of the dry heaves. Usually I only drool when that happens. Not this time. It is a good thing I had a big wad of clean tissues in my pocket. I certainly feel better now.


----------



## radhuni

Addie said:


> May I ask what that is? Sounds interesting. Here's hoping she wins.


It is a two piece dress, when I will finish stiching I will upload the image


----------



## PrincessFiona60

radhuni said:


> It is a two piece dress, when I will finish stiching I will upload the image



Yes please, Radhuni, I would love to see the dress.


----------



## Dawgluver

radhuni said:


> It is a two piece dress, when I will finish stiching I will upload the image



Yes please!  Would love to see it!


----------



## simonbaker

Got mom settled in for the night  first night here from the hospital. She is still using a walker & will for awhile.  It will take quite a bit of adjusting for everyone involved. It's only for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Got mom settled in for the night  first night here from the hospital. She is still using a walker & will for awhile.  It will take quite a bit of adjusting for everyone involved. It's only for a couple of weeks.



Positive thoughts for you and your mom and family, SB!  Glad she's out of the hospital.


----------



## chopper

simonbaker said:


> Got mom settled in for the night  first night here from the hospital. She is still using a walker & will for awhile.  It will take quite a bit of adjusting for everyone involved. It's only for a couple of weeks.



Hope you all adjust quickly. Mom is lucky to have wonderful you!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Positive thoughts for you and your mom and family, SB!  Glad she's out of the hospital.



+1.....


----------



## Kylie1969

Today it is going to be very hot, 38c, so we are staying indoors and playing some Wii U and watching some films

We did do a little bit of gardening very early this morning though, before it got too hot


----------



## radhuni

simonbaker said:


> Got mom settled in for the night  first night here from the hospital. She is still using a walker & will for awhile.  It will take quite a bit of adjusting for everyone involved. It's only for a couple of weeks.



My prayer for your mom.


----------



## Kylie1969

radhuni said:


> It is a two piece dress, when I will finish stiching I will upload the image



Will love to see the dress Rad


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Power of Words - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier

It's around 3 am our time and we just said our final goodbyes to our brave little pup, Joie.  Violet found him and woke TB up.  His breathing was horribly laboured last night and he wouldn't take any of his medication or food.  He also looked at us longingly but if we tried to console him he would walk away (walking being difficult).  I wanted to stay up but having done that the better part of 2 nights and with my own pains, I couldn't.  

But he is now a peace and isn't hurting.  We had made the decision when we went to bed that we would take him to the vet in the morning...it was time.  But now we don't have to carry out that decision.  Violet seems a little better and is her usual self trying to console us.

I will miss my little man, but I have so many good memories and I just couldn't stand to see him so sick.

RIP, Joie.  You were loved so much.


----------



## pacanis

That's so sad. Laurie.
Did they ever determine what was wrong?

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## LPBeier

The mass they found in his abdomen a month ago was not a hernia.  It grew and in that short time 6 more popped up.  The vet believes they were tumours and there was fluid in his lungs making breathing difficult.  We knew we didn't have long but were trying to keep him comfortable with medication and were going to take him in but at least he went peacefully.

Thanks, Pac.  I know you understand what we have been going through.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, so quick


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry for your loss,  Laurie. I'm also glad Joie had a loving family and went peacefully. Take care.


----------



## Dawgluver

RIP, sweet Joie.  So sad, Laurie.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry for your loss, Laurie.  It's so hard losing a family member.


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh Laurie ... so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chopper

So sorry LP. It is such a sad thing to have to say good bye to such a wonderful friend and family member.    (((((LP)))))


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Laurie. My sincere condolences. It's so sad having to say the final good bye to our furry friends. At least when they go at home the other furry friends understand what happened.


----------



## Addie

Laurie, I am sure Joie did not go alone. Violet was there at his side. She knew that her friend was very ill and stayed there with him to the very end. Joie is no longer in pain and is breathing the fresh air on the other side of the Rainbow Bridge. Take comfort in knowing you did everything you could for him and he is very grateful.


----------



## jharris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcQvYh_3Atw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh Laurie, I am so sorry.  No words...


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you everyone.  We are coping and thankfully have a full day.  We are meeting TB's parents for lunch and then I have my kidney ultrasound in the afternoon.  We are supposed to meet friends for dinner, but will decide whether we go closer to the time.  We are pretty exhausted and want to spend as much time as possible with each other and Violet.

Princess, your message comes through loud and clear with no words.

My little man is at rainbow bridge and I know he is probably already making a ton of friends there!


----------



## simonbaker

So very sorry for your loss laurie.  Be at peace. Maybe eventually you will find a place  for a new one.


----------



## Kylie1969

Laurie I am very sorry to hear of the passing of Joie, he is at peace now


----------



## Claire

My husband likes to think the pets we have had to put down are all living in a great big landfill, running around chasing rodents and sniffing and sniffing and smelling all kinds of nasty stuff we'd have not allowed them in life!  

We were both raised Roman Catholic, which preaches (or did at one time) than animals don't go to heaven.  So we always claimed, we might be Catholic, but our dogs belonged to a religion that has doggie heaven.  As far as I'm concerned, if my doggies and kitties cannot be in heaven, then I'm not going!


----------



## Claire

Right now I'm re-watching (half watching, half listening since it isn't  the first time around) a BBC series called "Pie in the Sky".  It combines two genres I just love -- murder mysteries and FOOD!!!!  I've seen it all at least once, so husband is running them again before returning them to the library, so I'm enjoying listening, sipping, writing and reading while enjoying a repeat of the series.


----------



## Dawgluver

Claire said:


> As far as I'm concerned, if my doggies and kitties cannot be in heaven, then I'm not going!



I totally agree, Claire!

I'm still going through Mom's papers and such, sorting stuff and running the shredder.


----------



## GotGarlic

Claire said:


> My husband likes to think the pets we have had to put down are all living in a great big landfill, running around chasing rodents and sniffing and sniffing and smelling all kinds of nasty stuff we'd have not allowed them in life!
> 
> We were both raised Roman Catholic, which preaches (or did at one time) than animals don't go to heaven.  So we always claimed, we might be Catholic, but our dogs belonged to a religion that has doggie heaven.  As far as I'm concerned, if my doggies and kitties cannot be in heaven, then I'm not going!



I love this!


----------



## Claire

There was a Twilight Zone episode where the old man couldn't get into heaven because they wouldn't take his old hound dog.  So he bypassed supposed heaven, and went to another gate.  At that gate they told him the previous one was actually the gate to hades.  Of course he and his hound could come in to heaven.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> There was a Twilight Zone episode where the old man couldn't get into heaven because they wouldn't take his old hound dog.  So he bypassed supposed heaven, and went to another gate.  At that gate they told him the previous one was actually the gate to hades.  Of course he and his hound could come in to heaven.



One of my favorites!


----------



## taxlady

Claire said:


> There was a Twilight Zone episode where the old man couldn't get into heaven because they wouldn't take his old hound dog.  So he bypassed supposed heaven, and went to another gate.  At that gate they told him the previous one was actually the gate to hades.  Of course he and his hound could come in to heaven.


I had never seen it, so I found it:

The Twilight Zone: The Hunt - Full Episode - YouTubehttp://youtu.be/_ipDvK1BElU


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here with my faith renewed in the young people in our communities:

Act of sportsmanship gives Texas high schooler shot at glory - CBS News


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here with my faith renewed in the young people in our communities:
> 
> Act of sportsmanship gives Texas high schooler shot at glory - CBS News


 

Awww .. that is so cool !!  Nice share ... I really needed to see something like that this evening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> Awww .. that is so cool !!  Nice share ... I really needed to see something like that this evening.



It was cool, wasn't it?  That's three times today I got all teary...


----------



## chopper

Thanks PF!  That was a great clip.


----------



## buckytom

wonderful story, pf. thanks.

we had a developmentally challenged boy on our baseball team last  year named julian. i had to run down the line from the first base coach's box on every single pitch he faced to show him how to stand, and hold the bat, and so on. every single pitch; dozens of times over the season. it was very tiring and slowed the games down a lot, but not one person ever complained. i had tremendous respect for my head coach for choosing him to be on our team after seeing how aggresively competitive the coaches  on other teams were. 

during one important game, julian got up to bat and got hit by a nasty pitch on his tiny elbow. he cried, but i convinced him to take first base. he was thrilled to be on base for his first time, which i think helped the pain go away. unfortunately, we didn't do anything else that inning.

the next time he came up to bat, he was terrified so he kind of asked me if he could just go sit down. i knew that the coach from the other team would demand the rules be followed, so i just told the ump we'd take an out and moved on.

again, no one from our side said a peep. in fact, in his final trip to the plate, all of the players and fans from our side started chanting "king julian!" and convinced him to get up to bat. surprisingly enough he walked, and after the game (we lost) he told me that he went 2 for 2, so our head coach gave him the game ball.

it was great. his mom thanked us over and over at the end of the season party, and took pictures of julian with the coach and i. he said he was going to frame it and put it in his room.


----------



## jharris

Claire said:
			
		

> There was a Twilight Zone episode where the old man couldn't get into heaven because they wouldn't take his old hound dog.  So he bypassed supposed heaven, and went to another gate.  At that gate they told him the previous one was actually the gate to hades.  Of course he and his hound could come in to heaven.



Saw that, great episode.


----------



## jharris

buckytom said:
			
		

> ...again, no one from our side said a peep. in fact, in his final trip to the plate, all of the players and fans from our side started chanting "king julian!" and convinced him to get up to bat. surprisingly enough he walked...



I like to think that the pitcher could have easily struck Julian out but was so moved by the spirit of your team that he walked him in spite of his coaches poor attitude. 

Great story. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## taxlady

jharris said:


> I like to think that the pitcher could have easily struck Julian out but was so moved by the spirit of your team that he walked him in spite of his coaches poor attitude.
> 
> Great story. Thanks for sharing it.


That crossed my mind too.

And yes, great story Tom.

I'm just wondering what (in the second to last paragraph) "...(we lost) he told me that he went 2 for 2, so our head coach gave him the game ball." means.


----------



## msmofet

Thinking of making a loaf of multigrain cinnamon raisin swirl bread. Thats as far as I have gotten. NEED coffee!


----------



## JoAnn L.

LPBeier said:


> It's around 3 am our time and we just said our final goodbyes to our brave little pup, Joie.  Violet found him and woke TB up.  His breathing was horribly laboured last night and he wouldn't take any of his medication or food.  He also looked at us longingly but if we tried to console him he would walk away (walking being difficult).  I wanted to stay up but having done that the better part of 2 nights and with my own pains, I couldn't.
> 
> But he is now a peace and isn't hurting.  We had made the decision when we went to bed that we would take him to the vet in the morning...it was time.  But now we don't have to carry out that decision.  Violet seems a little better and is her usual self trying to console us.
> 
> I will miss my little man, but I have so many good memories and I just couldn't stand to see him so sick.
> 
> RIP, Joie.  You were loved so much.




Laurie, I am so sorry for your loss. JoAnn


----------



## Claire

It is so hard to let them go, even when you know in your heart that is the best for the pet, and you.  I cry every time, and cry some more.  Hope and wish that you are crying a bit, but moving on with you other animals.  Cuddle up with your other doggie and cry, cry, cry.  I've done it many times myself.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here with my faith renewed in the young people in our communities:
> 
> Act of sportsmanship gives Texas high schooler shot at glory - CBS News


 Thank you for sharing, what a great story!  Also buckytom how nice of you you to be so caring to help that young man on the team. Memories that will last a lifetime!


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> That crossed my mind too.
> 
> And yes, great story Tom.
> 
> I'm just wondering what (in the second to last paragraph) "...(we lost) he told me that he went 2 for 2, so our head coach gave him the game ball." means.




i think it means that he got on base twice on two at-bats.


----------



## pacanis

I just returned from the dreaded trip to Wally World. I was getting low on several items, but when I only have about 1/4 cup of olive oil left, it's time to get a move on. Brunch as I drove home was a Slim Jim and a Hershey bar with almonds.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone, for your condolences and encouragement.  I have had a few good cries, and I even had a session where I just didn't want to believe it and wanted him back, but for the most part I have a peace about it.  Violet is sticking close to us but I think even she understands he isn't suffering.  I think her being the one to find him was the best for all of us.

Today is get back to reality day.  We have been off our diets through all of this, eating takeout, Chinese with TB's parents, etc. and today it's back to our watching our intolerances.  

We are  going to remove all of Joie's things except his two favourite toys which Violet seems to be moving all over the house - we will let her have them just for a little while.  

We are also going to start doing serious thinking about whether we continue renovating this place the way we want it or just getting it in shape to sell and move closer to family and TB's work (still not far from here, but more convenient).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a horrid task ahead...cooking up 3 pounds of bacon ends and pieces, mostly for the bacon grease.  The package was $2 off regular price.  I use the bacon bits in my salads and soups.

So, I will be filling the apartment with the smell of bacon...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a horrid task ahead...cooking up 3 pounds of bacon ends and pieces, mostly for the bacon grease.  The package was $2 off regular price.  I use the bacon bits in my salads and soups.
> 
> So, I will be filling the apartment with the smell of bacon...



I cooked up two pounds of bacon this morning for breakfast and future uses.  I actually didn't need the fat...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The ends and pieces have to be cut into uniform sizes so they cook the same.  I don't know why we seem to run out of fat so fast...


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I cooked up two pounds of bacon this morning for breakfast and future uses.  I actually didn't need the fat...



Andy, I am sure glad you added the "and future uses"...


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Andy, I am sure glad you added the "and future uses"...


That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Andy, I am sure glad you added the "and future uses"...



There were two of us.  Two pounds isn't all that much bacon.  After all, that's uncooked weight.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That crossed my mind too.
> 
> And yes, great story Tom.
> 
> I'm just wondering what (in the second to last paragraph) "...(we lost) he told me that he went 2 for 2, so our head coach gave him the game ball." means.


 
I am not surprised at bt. You teach by example.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your condolences and encouragement. I have had a few good cries, and I even had a session where I just didn't want to believe it and wanted him back, but for the most part I have a peace about it. Violet is sticking close to us but I think even she understands he isn't suffering. I think her being the one to find him was the best for all of us.
> 
> Today is get back to reality day. We have been off our diets through all of this, eating takeout, Chinese with TB's parents, etc. and today it's back to our watching our intolerances.
> 
> We are going to remove all of Joie's things except his two favourite toys which Violet seems to be moving all over the house - we will let her have them just for a little while.
> 
> We are also going to start doing serious thinking about whether we continue renovating this place the way we want it or just getting it in shape to sell and move closer to family and TB's work (still not far from here, but more convenient).


Oh Laurie, i'm so sorry. Haven't been following mush here diaylsis has whiped me out ately . Know how much I understand what this means for you. I had to put my Maggie down a few years ago and I have her little box here with me there are meny times I hold it and cry. it still hurts me so. Have some peace Laurie I"ll hold you close in my heart and thoughts. Love to you and TB.
ma


----------



## buckytom

lp, i'm terribly sorry for your loss. I too know how you feel and heartly sympathize having had to take 3 of our cats to the vet to be sent on to heaven in the past 5 years. (in this case, catholics got it wrong). joie's life energy is once again healthy and happy.

good luck, though, in making your decision on a move. i'm sure you'll find a new place to call home sweet home soon enough.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Ma.  I will be PM'ing you soon.

Thanks, Bucky.  I remember a few years ago you had to explain to your boy that one of the cats died and the way you handled it was so moving.  I will never forget that.

And yes, I believe Joie is breathing freely in a meadow somewhere, wiggling his bum and giving nose kisses to the angels (hope I am not offending anyone here, it is the way I have to think of him or I become a pile of blubber again).

As for house hunting, we still have to wait for my father's estate, but we are looking at our options so we will be ready to make a decision when the time comes.  I want to be closer to my sister while she goes through her cancer battle and it would be nice to be near TB's family as well.  And where we are looking his travel time to work will be cut at least in half!


----------



## Kylie1969

Well, I have been out and about all day and am quite tired, so nice to be relaxing now with a cup of tea 

I ended up finding a few good things for Steve for his birthday...I also found some things for mum to buy for Steve and also mums partner Don to buy for Steve 

He will be so happy this year as everything will be surprises presents and I know he will like everything, as I know what he likes 

I am going to get him a couple more things tis week, I just had to get them ordered in


----------



## buckytom

thanks jharris, taxy, and addie, about the baseball stuff. all of the credit goes to our head coach for selecting him because of the goodness in his heart for a special boy.



taxlady said:


> That crossed my mind too.
> 
> And yes, great story Tom.
> 
> I'm just wondering what (in the second to last paragraph) "...(we lost) he told me that he went 2 for 2, so our head coach gave him the game ball." means.



2 for 2 means that he got up twice and got 2 hits, aka batting 1,000. normally, a walk or hit by pitch doesn't count towards that stat, but he didn't know that. 

at the end of each game, the player who plays the best or does something outstanding on each team gets a new ball or "game ball". i was thrilled that julian got his during the season.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your condolences and encouragement. I have had a few good cries, and I even had a session where I just didn't want to believe it and wanted him back, but for the most part I have a peace about it. Violet is sticking close to us but I think even she understands he isn't suffering. I think her being the one to find him was the best for all of us.
> 
> Today is get back to reality day. We have been off our diets through all of this, eating takeout, Chinese with TB's parents, etc. and today it's back to our watching our intolerances.
> 
> We are going to remove all of Joie's things except his two favourite toys which Violet seems to be moving all over the house - we will let her have them just for a little while.
> 
> We are also going to start doing serious thinking about whether we continue renovating this place the way we want it or just getting it in shape to sell and move closer to family and TB's work (still not far from here, but more convenient).


 
You are wise to let Violet keep Joie's toys. I really do believe that animals also go through a time of grieving. This is Violet's way. She is letting you know that she misses her playmate and friend also. Just don't be too quick to take them away from her. Give her time. She may even make them her own toys. How many of your father's belongings have you made your own? Should you decide to sell and move, those toys may just be the only items left for Violet to remember her friend.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> You are wise to let Violet keep Joie's toys. I really do believe that animals also go through a time of grieving. This is Violet's way. She is letting you know that she misses her playmate and friend also. Just don't be too quick to take them away from her. Give her time. She may even make them her own toys. How many of your father's belongings have you made your own? Should you decide to sell and move, those toys may just be the only items left for Violet to remember her friend.



Wise words, Addie.  Thank you.  She can keep them as long as she likes!


----------



## Addie

Anybody got any *'gitupandgo'*? I have the git up but am lacking the go. I do have the git up for a cup of coffee, go to the outhouse, little things that don't matter. Self serving stuff. I did manage to get the trash done and new bags in the waste baskets. I also swept the kitchen floor. A whole 20 second chore. Now I am exhausted. I need to give the kitchen floor a quick wipe for some spots of spilled coffee. I am afraid my go got up and is gone. I did check my sugar reading again. Four days in a row. A new record for me.


----------



## taxlady

I just placed my first ever online grocery order. It should arrive tomorrow between 10 and 11h. That injury to my thumb and index finger are keeping me from driving and Stirling doesn't drive.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just placed my first ever online grocery order. It should arrive tomorrow between 10 and 11h. That injury to my thumb and index finger are keeping me from driving and Stirling doesn't drive.


 
I understand completely. Due to arthritis, the thumb and index finger on my right hand are useless. The same for the left hand. It does make it difficult and sometimes impossible to do some tasks.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

It has cooled down a bit overnight which is lovely!

Today I have to head to the shops again to get some bits and pieces, then a relaxing afternoon in


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I just placed my first ever online grocery order. It should arrive tomorrow between 10 and 11h. That injury to my thumb and index finger are keeping me from driving and Stirling doesn't drive.



Taxy, I didn't read until now about your injury.  Sorry to hear it.  Like Addie, I suffer from arthritis and totally understand about hand pain.  There are times when I can't even type here (and voice recognition is useless for me because of my raspy throat.  We have tried several).

I am hoping to start using online grocery ordering from an organic co-op soon.  Our friends use it and find it not too expensive and great quality.  You can even pool orders so you would get a 50 pound sack of say potatoes and then split it with however many people.

I hope you heal soon.  Not being able to drive is very difficult (I am rarely doing it lately), not to mention everything being more difficult.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I just placed my first ever online grocery order. It should arrive tomorrow between 10 and 11h. That injury to my thumb and index finger are keeping me from driving and Stirling doesn't drive.



oooh taxy oooh!  i've been months waiting for someone to come along with whom to share my delivery grocery adventures and tales!  i'm so glad it's you, taxy. it's gonna be such fun!  if your experience with ordering groceries online is even 1/2 as fabulous as mine continues to be, you may never want to visit another supermarket in life!  well, maybe once in a while, just for that forgotten item or two...

and taxy, get this---call it serendipity or whatever you will, but my grocery order goes in today too!  i place my orders on monday by midnight, and they are delivered tuesday afternoons. so, we can talk about our food finds (and our peeves) as we unpack our totes tomorrow.  although so far, i can find hardly a thing to complain about.  one of the first nice surprises for me was, and it was a biggie-- finding out  that other people CAN do my food shopping for me--even better than i had been doing it myself!  hard to believe, but true...and it is fun shopping! oh taxy, i hope you think so too, i can't wait!


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, you have been too occupied with Joie and losing him to be paying attention to my little injuries. I found a couple of places that deliver organic food to the 'burbs, but their websites are driving me buggy. This is Canada, will you please put the price in kgs, not lbs.

Vit, so I take it you are enjoying the order-groceries-online experience. I'll see how it goes. I foresee one problem: I can't read the ingredients from the website. I only ordered produce and stuff that I know the ingredients. I find that kinda stop-gap, 'cause so many items change the ingredients and I would only find out after buying it that now it contains, e.g., unfermented soy. Man that soy shows up in everything. There's soy lecithin in lots of chocolate, even Lindt!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> It has cooled down a bit overnight which is lovely!
> 
> Today I have to head to the shops again to get some bits and pieces, then a relaxing afternoon in


 
Make sure you eat your corn flakes at home this time.


----------



## Addie

I think my gitupandgo has returned. I had the git up but was lacking the go. Since then I have vacuumed two rooms, made a large pork chop (delicious) but couln't finish it all. Just too large. Teddy will have a feast tonight. Cleaned the kitchen. While cleaning the back room, I got aggravated all over again. I have a wonderful habit of not checking pockets and when I shake out the laundry, wet tissue goes flying all over the place. So when I was vacuuming, I was thinking all the white things on the rug were pieces of tissue. Nope. PAINT. It is a wonder the painter got any on the walls. In the middle of vacuuming, I noticed that I was going over everything twice or more. I checked. No suction. The hose was clear. The bag wasn't full. I took a look at the foam filter. I am lucky I didn't burn out the motor. The dust was about a half inch thick. So glad no one was here to see it. 

My next project is to clean the bottom of my windows. You need a professional window washer to do the top. Standing on my red stool, I can reach the top of the bottom sash. No one under ten feet can reach the top of the top sash even standing on a stool. They need a ladder or a squeegie. It is up to management to take care of that. I don't care if the top completely blocks out the light. I am not going to try and clean it and I'm certainly not going to pay someone. Right now I need to clean off my computer desk. There are cup rings all over it.


----------



## radhuni

My daughter wearing 'mekhla & Chadar'



The maroon one is mekhla & the yellow one is chadar, the white piece of cloth is Assamese gamochha.


----------



## Dawgluver

radhuni said:


> My daughter wearing 'mekhla & Chadar'
> 
> The maroon one is mekhla & the yellow one is chadar, the white piece of cloth is Assamese gamochha.



What a beautiful child, Radhuni!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What a beautiful child, Radhuni!


Isn't she though!


----------



## Addie

That is lovely. What is the purpose of this? And you do have a beautiful child.


----------



## simonbaker

You are truely blessed with such a beautiful little girl


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> Laurie, you have been too occupied with Joie and losing him to be paying attention to my little injuries. I found a couple of places that deliver organic food to the 'burbs, but their websites are driving me buggy. This is Canada, will you please put the price in kgs, not lbs.
> 
> Vit, so I take it you are enjoying the order-groceries-online experience. I'll see how it goes. I foresee one problem: I can't read the ingredients from the website. I only ordered produce and stuff that I know the ingredients. I find that kinda stop-gap, 'cause so many items change the ingredients and I would only find out after buying it that now it contains, e.g., unfermented soy. Man that soy shows up in everything. There's soy lecithin in lots of chocolate, even Lindt!



 finished placing my food order with 'relay' just now. today, just for me, they brought in some regular cantaloupe from a freelance produce co. in town. i like the fact that i have my choice of organic produce (or not), grass-fed beef, range-free chickens (or not) bakery baguettes or wonderbread, cheeses, imported from around the world, homemade in a local amish cheese store, or 'kraft singles' from a regular grocery store.  they carry foods from three different organic type markets, including 'whole foods' and 'foods of all nations'.  they deal with some 60 or more, small and independent vendors who have their specialties like seafood, exotic mushrooms or asian foods... a dozen bakeries, and another several dozen farms, ranging from dairy, to beef cattle, pig and chicken, fruit, and truck farms, most of them organic. 
and taxy, i keep a magnifying glass handy for reading those super-maddening small-print food labels online.  but that is honestly the only part of online grocery shopping that is a real pain.  i love to peruse page after page of colorful fruits and vegetables, artisan and specialty foods, raw meats, grains,etc. this is what i meant when i said that 'relay' delivers groceries better than when i do my own shopping.  for a nominal $7 fee, my grocery shoppers gather product from miles around--farm-fresh meats dairy and produce, fresh bakery goods, wine from local vineyards, herbs and spices of every conceivable form and variety. it would take me a full long day of shopping and miles and miles of driving, to replicate the sort of shopping odyssey these 'relay' folks are able to accomplish in about one hour.-- of course, they have the benefit of their humongous warehouse in addition to the actual supermarkets, where to do their marketing....
anyhooo, i wanted to wish you good luck with your first time food delivery tomorrow morning, taxy--hope it works for you....


----------



## taxlady

Vit, that relay thing sounds really cool. I'm just ordering from a local supermarket. They didn't have any super tiny labels to read.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

radhuni said:


> My daughter wearing 'mekhla & Chadar'
> 
> View attachment 17259
> 
> The maroon one is mekhla & the yellow one is chadar, the white piece of cloth is Assamese gamochha.



She is just beautiful!  Nice work and such a big smile on such a little girl.


----------



## jharris

She's beautiful Radhuni!

You ate truly blessed.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Make sure you eat your corn flakes at home this time.



  Ads, will do!


----------



## Kylie1969

radhuni said:


> My daughter wearing 'mekhla & Chadar'
> 
> View attachment 17259
> 
> The maroon one is mekhla & the yellow one is chadar, the white piece of cloth is Assamese gamochha.



Lovely daughter Rad and what a nice outfit too


----------



## radhuni

Thnks to all.


----------



## pacanis

I'm waiting on a reply from an Ebay seller. Exciting.
I'm in need of an electric drill, which I have, but it appears it needs a new switch... unless I only want to undrill holes. Being that the drill is so old I need to go the Epay route.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm waiting on a reply from an Ebay seller. Exciting.
> I'm in need of an electric drill, which I have, but it appears it needs a new switch... unless I only want to undrill holes. Being that the drill is so old I need to go the Epay route.



There's a nifty Science Fiction book called "Counter-Clock World," by Philip K. Dick, the drill would be perfect...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Almost ready to jump up and face the day...


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a grocery order to arrive. The website says the order has been processed.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's a nifty Science Fiction book called "Counter-Clock World," by Philip K. Dick, the drill would be perfect...


 
Agreed!
It's like the bizzaro world drill!


----------



## buckytom

maybe you could buy some left handed drill bits?


----------



## pacanis

Or use the drill while looking in a mirror...


----------



## taxlady

The groceries I ordered online arrived. I will probably do that again. There were only a few glitches:


they were out of pâté and organic 'shrooms
one of the vacuum packed bricks of coffee wasn't hard
got two large eggplants instead of one
only got 240 grams of ground beef (just over 1/2 pound)
The eggplant and ground beef oopses were my misunderstandings - part of the learning curve.


----------



## Addie

I am going to order the plastic cutter for the Stretch-tite plastic wrap. I had told my son that I wanted it for my birthday. Then I changed my mind and told him to buy me the Les Miserables disc. I will be playing that thing until I wear it out. Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> The groceries I ordered online arrived. I will probably do that again. There were only a few glitches:
> 
> 
> they were out of pâté and organic 'shrooms
> one of the vacuum packed bricks of coffee wasn't hard
> got two large eggplants instead of one
> only got 240 grams of ground beef (just over 1/2 pound)
> The eggplant and ground beef oopses were my misunderstandings - part of the learning curve.



looks like a good start, taxy.there is definitely a learning curve with food shopping online. and you seem to have a positive attitude toward new experiences, taxy.  my food preferences are naturally highly individual, but they also  tend to be overly specific, and it has been necessary for me to ease up on that rigidity somewhat. just recently i was pleasantly surprised to note that my shopper had bought my three tomatoes with one that was fully ripened, ready-to-eat, and the other two more Firm--just like 'I would have done, myself'!! 
in particular, i needed to learn for which items to allow substitutions and which ones not.  today, i'll be getting a sub of organic limes, and still pay only for the generic ones. i don't want to be left with no bread for a week just because 'flour garden bakery' sold out of their sourdough rye loaves... but, if they don't have my favorite brand of kim chi, i will skip it for now....
   my food order is on the way, so i have to leave for now....taxy, i finally gave up on getting pate home, too, at least for now. i can't wait to taste the french brie i ordered this time--a last minute bit of impulse buying that somehow managed to slip past me....


----------



## Dawgluver

I had to look up your birthday to make sure we hadn't missed it, Addie!  Nope, not till March 11, whew.

Nice surprise, a big ol' storm that got us a 3 hour early out!  So I'm just dinking around.  Beagle is confused, she thinks it's dinner time.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I had to look up your birthday to make sure we hadn't missed it, Addie!  Nope, not till March 11, whew.
> 
> ...


I did that too.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I had to look up your birthday to make sure we hadn't missed it, Addie! Nope, not till March 11, whew.
> 
> Nice surprise, a big ol' storm that got us a 3 hour early out! So I'm just dinking around. Beagle is confused, she thinks it's dinner time.


 
Actually it is March 12. The same day as the Girl Scout's birthday. But I like to start celebrating early so I don't miss it. You know, I never expected to live this long. Everyone in my family died in their late fifties or early sixties. I am the matriarch of the family now. There is no one left of my generation or the generation before me. There is just me and my kids and my sister's kids and their families. So there aren't as many relatives left to give me presents. So I buy my own. At least I know I will get what I want. 

I think the reason I have lived this long is because I don't do stupid things. I no longer go out in the winter when it is bitterly cold and I could slip and break a hip or other bones. I don't do stupid things in my home. Like trying to reach too high for the sake of cleaning and risk falling. And I have never had an alcoholic drink to get drunk and do the stupid things that drunks do. I don't always eat healthy, but I eat what I know what my system can handle. And when I need medical attention, I get it. I am not one to say, "Oh I will wait until tomorrow and see how I feel then." I don't want to feel miserable for hours just to see what I feel then next day. But I certainly don't want to live to the point where I am sitting in a chair and everyone is around me asking "How does it feel to be 110 years old?"


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I did that too.



  Great minds and all....

Well apparently my mind, not so much.  Thought I remembered it as 3/11 when I looked it up.


----------



## Addie

I just made a fresh pot of coffee and I am going to sit in my chair and work on my embroidery. I am also going to put on some 'Easy Listening' music. I am ready for some quiet time. My kitchen is shiny clean as well as my main room. It's "Me" time.


----------



## LPBeier

I just had to tell the neighbour girl (8 years old) about Joie.  She loves our dogs and I didn't want her to just wonder why she hasn't seen him around.  It was very difficult, but we had a big hug and she said she would come and keep Violet "company" because she must be really lonely.  I could see she was holding back tears, but children are awesome.  She said "I hope he has lots of fleecy toys in heaven!"

I'm trying to get back to normal, taking out recycling, doing laundry, etc. but I just don't seem to have a lot of energy.  Last night was bad for pain and Joie used to keep me company if I was up in my chair at night so I broke down sobbing waking up TB and Violet down the hall.  I think I really needed that no holds barred session - it doesn't mean I still don't miss him, I always will - but I think my emotions have acknowledged that he is gone.  

We talked to our realtor this morning and he is going to get some estimates on what we could get for our place and what kind of work we would need to do before putting it on the market (bare bones enhancements) vs. what we would do to stay here.  He is the son of one of TB's ex business partners and helped us buy this place so we trust him completely.  I don't like the idea of moving, but if we can find what we want that fits into our budget, it will be worth it.  My SIL is already looking for places in her subdivision!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I just made a fresh pot of coffee and I am going to sit in my chair and work on my embroidery. I am also going to put on some 'Easy Listening' music. I am ready for some quiet time. My kitchen is shiny clean as well as my main room. It's "Me" time.



You to?
I just finished making a huge Chinese dinner with all the works and perks for hubby's lunch. My guys can reheat it later if they want.

I'm going to be enjoying again today my refurbished custom fitted for my sewing machine, sewing table. It was finished yesterday and put in place.
Did quite a bit of sewing yesterday. Will be again today. Had to try it out. My friend did an outstanding job with it. No more walking around for that machine it's all snug as a bug.

Like you I'm "off duty." The phones already unplugged. 

Munky.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I just had to tell the neighbour girl (8 years old) about Joie. She loves our dogs and I didn't want her to just wonder why she hasn't seen him around. It was very difficult, but we had a big hug and she said she would come and keep Violet "company" because she must be really lonely. I could see she was holding back tears, but children are awesome. She said "I hope he has lots of fleecy toys in heaven!"
> 
> I'm trying to get back to normal, taking out recycling, doing laundry, etc. but I just don't seem to have a lot of energy. Last night was bad for pain and Joie used to keep me company if I was up in my chair at night so I broke down sobbing waking up TB and Violet down the hall. I think I really needed that no holds barred session - it doesn't mean I still don't miss him, I always will - but I think my emotions have acknowledged that he is gone.
> 
> We talked to our realtor this morning and he is going to get some estimates on what we could get for our place and what kind of work we would need to do before putting it on the market (bare bones enhancements) vs. what we would do to stay here. He is the son of one of TB's ex business partners and helped us buy this place so we trust him completely. I don't like the idea of moving, but if we can find what we want that fits into our budget, it will be worth it. My SIL is already looking for places in her subdivision!


 
What a lovely child. I am so glad you took the time to really mourn losing Joie. It is the first step to healing. 

Good luck with the housing situation.  And one for Joie. I know he is looking down on you.


----------



## Addie

I am taking a break from working on my needlework. Instead of Easy Listening I have Golden Oldies on. 

As I was sitting there I got to thinking about a broom. I have one that I hate. It is slanted and some of the bristles are bent out to mid air. I want to get a corn broom. But they are soooo expensive. But I just may make it another birthday present for me. This broom was given to me. I have always had a corn broom. And so did my mother. You would think I would be happy with the one I have. I have a very small kitchen. It takes all of ten seconds to sweep it. And an even smaller bathroom. That never needs sweeping. In New England it was always considered bad luck if you didn't move into a new home with a new broom. Some families also started each new year with a new broom. My mother had an inside broom for the house and an outside one for the front steps and sidewalk. When the inside one got worn down, then it became the outside one. That outside broom got worn down to the nubs. No waste there. So it is decided, I will get me a new broom for my birthday.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I am taking a break from working on my needlework. Instead of Easy Listening I have Golden Oldies on.
> 
> As I was sitting there I got to thinking about a broom. I have one that I hate. It is slanted and some of the bristles are bent out to mid air. I want to get a corn broom. But they are soooo expensive. But I just may make it another birthday present for me. This broom was given to me. I have always had a corn broom. And so did my mother. You would think I would be happy with the one I have. I have a very small kitchen. It takes all of ten seconds to sweep it. And an even smaller bathroom. That never needs sweeping. In New England it was always considered bad luck if you didn't move into a new home with a new broom. Some families also started each new year with a new broom. My mother had an inside broom for the house and an outside one for the front steps and sidewalk. When the inside one got worn down, then it became the outside one. That outside broom got worn down to the nubs. No waste there. So it is decided, I will get me a new broom for my birthday.



When I was growing up all of the old timers used to break a single straw off of the corn broom to test baked goods, to see if they were done in the center.  

Today folks would go on a hunger strike if they saw anyone do that!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hi guys 

Today I had a hair appointment, just a trim 

I also did a bit of grocery shopping and for the rest of the afternoon I was on the recliner reading The Hobbit on my wonderful Kindle Paperwhite, this certainly is the best Kindle thus far!

It has been steadily raining here all day, so it has been nice cosied up in the recliner reading all afternoon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dealing with a chest cold...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dealing with a chest cold...


 
Me too! And I have a coldsore 
Just made myself a Cal-C-Vita fizzy and had a large helping of homemade chilli ginger relish with my lunch and a handful of nasturtium flowers and leaves and a good squirt of silver mineral supplement drops! This cold will not get the better of me 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dealing with a chest cold...





Snip 13 said:


> Me too! And I have a coldsore
> Just made myself a Cal-C-Vita fizzy and had a large helping of homemade chilli ginger relish with my lunch and a handful of nasturtium flowers and leaves and a good squirt of silver mineral supplement drops! This cold will not get the better of me
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


Get well soon ladies.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> Get well soon ladies.


 
Thanks   I'll be  I'm tough...
I get Knocked down - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brilliant vid...LOL!  Thanks TL!  I rubbed in some Vick's on my chest and got some sleep.  The congestion is better this morning.  I've forgotten how to cough since I quit smoking...feeble effort on my part.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> looks like a good start, taxy.there is definitely a learning curve with food shopping online. and you seem to have a positive attitude toward new experiences, taxy.  my food preferences are naturally highly individual, but they also  tend to be overly specific, and it has been necessary for me to ease up on that rigidity somewhat. just recently i was pleasantly surprised to note that my shopper had bought my three tomatoes with one that was fully ripened, ready-to-eat, and the other two more Firm--just like 'I would have done, myself'!!
> in particular, i needed to learn for which items to allow substitutions and which ones not.  today, i'll be getting a sub of organic limes, and still pay only for the generic ones. i don't want to be left with no bread for a week just because 'flour garden bakery' sold out of their sourdough rye loaves... but, if they don't have my favorite brand of kim chi, i will skip it for now....
> my food order is on the way, so i have to leave for now....taxy, i finally gave up on getting pate home, too, at least for now. i can't wait to taste the french brie i ordered this time--a last minute bit of impulse buying that somehow managed to slip past me....


So, how did your order turn out? Was the Brie good? 

I used to place phone orders, so I had some idea of the limitations.


----------



## Snip 13

Trying to figure out how to put a photo from Gmail onto DC. Why can I never remember how to do this?!


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Trying to figure out how to put a photo from Gmail onto DC. Why can I never remember how to do this?!


You either have to share it onto Google+ or some other photo hosting site and then point to its URL or download it so you can upload it DC.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> You either have to share it onto Google+ or some other photo hosting site and then point to its URL or download it so you can upload it DC.


 
Thank you  That will take me a while to figure out but I'm sure I'll do it eventually !


----------



## vitauta

'i have measured out my life with coffee spoons' 
(t.s. eliot)                               

today i filled my life
and mortal desires
with spoons of a different size,   
ah--brillant savarin
swallows of that heavenly creme
chased away with warm chardonnay 
of this instant new day








-


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> Thank you  That will take me a while to figure out but I'm sure I'll do it eventually !


If you have a Google+ account, then there should be a link in the email (when you look at it in Gmail) to share. Of course, then the photo goes on your Google+ stream.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dealing with a chest cold...



Feel better soon, PF


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> If you have a Google+ account, then there should be a link in the email (when you look at it in Gmail) to share. Of course, then the photo goes on your Google+ stream.


 
I'm a bit buzzed on cold meds but I'll try in the morning 

Thank you for your help!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Vick's helped and the tea.  I am repeating it tonight, early...still congested and coughing up a storm.  But, I am able to function, I caught it before it got bad.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have done the grocery shopping and also bought the last few presents for Steve for his birthday in March 

Every present he has is a surprise present, so I cant wait to see him open them all when his birthday arrives


----------



## LPBeier

Glad you are feeling a bit better, Princess.  

Kylie, surprises are as fun for the person giving them as for the person getting them!

I am trying to get up the energy to make dinner.  Still having pain but not enough to warrant seeing about it, just enough to bother and flare up my chronic pain.  I am not feeling like eating, but TB and Violet will want something soon!


----------



## Dawgluver

PF and Snip, hope you guys are feeling better!   Nasty colds.   At least we know you didn't infect each other!


----------



## Snip 13

Dawgluver said:


> PF and Snip, hope you guys are feeling better! Nasty colds. At least we know you didn't infect each other!


 
Feeling better thanks  
This bug is pretty powerful but I doubt my cough travelled that far


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Vick's helped and the tea. I am repeating it tonight, early...still congested and coughing up a storm. But, I am able to function, I caught it before it got bad.


 

This is going to sound strange but when you've put Vicks on your chest, rub some on the soles of your feet. It helps a lot for night time coughs. Not sure why, got the tip from a friend a few years ago. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Kylie, surprises are as fun for the person giving them as for the person getting them!



They sure are Laurie


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dealing with a chest cold...



Hope your feeling better soon Fi


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> This is going to sound strange but when you've put Vicks on your chest, rub some on the soles of your feet. It helps a lot for night time coughs. Not sure why, got the tip from a friend a few years ago. Hope you feel better soon



I had heard that, too...I did put it on my feet and no coughing woke me up last night.  Don't know why it works, but It's starting up again since I woke up.  I really don't want to go to work smelling like a eucalyptus tree...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope your feeling better soon Fi



Keeping it at a dull roar, more nagging than anything.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had heard that, too...I did put it on my feet and no coughing woke me up last night. Don't know why it works, but It's starting up again since I woke up. I really don't want to go to work smelling like a eucalyptus tree...


 


Do you get Lennons Dutch medicine there by you?
Borsdruppels works like a bomb! And it doesn't smell like eucalyptus


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Do you get Lennons Dutch medicine there by you?
> Borsdruppels works like a bomb! And it doesn't smell like eucalyptus



Nope, haven't seen that...I just used Vicks vaporub.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, haven't seen that...I just used Vicks vaporub.


 
Pitty  It's a fabulous cough medicine. It works very well!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good afternoon guys 

I have been very busy doing the ironing and washing today, also some gardening as it is such a glorious day out there today...going back out soon to enjoy the sunshine and have a coffee


----------



## MrsLMB

Kylie1969 said:


> Good afternoon guys
> 
> I have been very busy doing the ironing and washing today, also some gardening as it is such a glorious day out there today...going back out soon to enjoy the sunshine and have a coffee


 
Hey Kylie .. how is that garden doing?  Do you have any new pictures?


----------



## simonbaker

Slow Friday morning at work for a change. Getting caught up on DC with my phone app.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie, as I listen to the rain fall, it is so nice to hear about you enjoying the sunshine!  It brightens my day! 

Today we were hoping to be able to take a day trip to our favourite place on the water, Steveston.  They have an awesome off leash dog park that Violet loves because she can run free and even go down near the water.  Then we walk along the pier, get fish and chips and finally hot chocolate to warm up.  However, the rain continues to pour down so unless it stops soon the trip is off.

I do have some projects to do around here, including income tax, continuing to sort out the store room and watching Season 2 episodes 1 and 2 of Downton Abby!  I still have only seen the second half of season 1, but the disk for the first episodes comes Monday and I have pieced it together.  It will still be great to see how it started!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the grocery store and boy was it ever crowded. They had some great sales, including my 6 packs of A and W Diet Root Beer, 5 packs for $10.


----------



## GotGarlic

All tanked up (blood transfusion) and ready to go home! It's great having a doctor who understands how important it is to recover at home. Also helps being in a hospital with residents on duty 24/7 so they can discharge me at 9 pm on Friday night


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> All tanked up (blood transfusion) and ready to go home! It's great having a doctor who understands how important it is to recover at home. Also helps being in a hospital with residents on duty 24/7 so they can discharge me at 9 pm on Friday night


w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> All tanked up (blood transfusion) and ready to go home! It's great having a doctor who understands how important it is to recover at home. Also helps being in a hospital with residents on duty 24/7 so they can discharge me at 9 pm on Friday night



YAY!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Just about ready yo go & help mom in the shower.


----------



## Addie

I am trying to recover from a tummy too full. I had two and a half pieces of pizza. I know better than that. Two is all I can really handle. I got my corn broom today. Spike had to run to Home Depot and picked up a corn broom for me today. YEA! I have a bunch of house work to do tonight. Starting with the wastebaskets. How can one person create so much trash? 

I went to get my glasses fixed AGAIN. It wasn't my imagination. It has been determined that the groove that is ground around the lens was placed wrong and not deep enough. So they have ordered new lens for me. Will they get it right this time? The technician had the gall to ask me if I was handling them wrong. I informed him that I had been wearing glasses for 69 years. I then asked him how long he had been a technician. Five years. "Guess who has the most experience with handling glasses." I got an apology.


----------



## CWS4322

Running the Romba and dishwasher while on DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am trying to recover from a tummy too full. I had two and a half pieces of pizza. I know better than that. Two is all I can really handle. I got my corn broom today. Spike had to run to Home Depot and picked up a corn broom for me today. YEA! I have a bunch of house work to do tonight. Starting with the wastebaskets. How can one person create so much trash?
> 
> I went to get my glasses fixed AGAIN. It wasn't my imagination. It has been determined that the groove that is ground around the lens was placed wrong and not deep enough. So they have ordered new lens for me. Will they get it right this time? The technician had the gall to ask me if I was handling them wrong. I informed him that I had been wearing glasses for 69 years. I then asked him how long he had been a technician. Five years. "Guess who has the most experience with handling glasses." I got an apology.



I had almost the same discussion with a tech over my glasses, it was the temple piece that kept breaking, he said Í must be twisting them to make it break...duh, without them I cant see why would I even do that.    I told him I'd been wearing glasses longer than he'd been breathing air...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Running with scissors...


----------



## Kylie1969

Well, we have returned from the shops, we were looking for a new slat bed and we are very tired as it was getting hot out there and we were looking around for about 4 hours!

Ater looking at sooooo many slat bed frames, we decided on a lovely bedroom suite from Harvey Norman.

We were originally only going to get the slat bed base, but we really liked this set!

Okay...it ended up costing us $1,200 all up including delivery, but it is lovely!

It was either $899 just for the slat bed base...or $1,150 for the bed base, the 2 matching bedside cabinets and a toyboy...oops I meant tallboy 

It is made of pine and is in a cappuccino colour, so a nice darkish brown but not too dark..it is so wonderful!

Here it is 

Robin 4 Piece Bedroom Suite

The best news is that they had one left in stock, so it is going to be delivered on Monday YAY


----------



## vitauta

you don't want to go to bed just yet, at least you don't if you want to see PRINCE perform on jimmy fallon tonight!! prince is my baby from the 80s. he's my baby still....


----------



## vitauta

that's a lovely  hn bedroom suite, kylie.  so, you had to have the toyboy too, did you?  don't blame you a bit--there's something awfully exciting about getting new furniture, isn't there?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> that's a lovely  hn bedroom suite, kylie.  so, you had to have the toyboy too, did you?  don't blame you a bit--there's something awfully exciting about getting new furniture, isn't there?


+1


----------



## Addie

Kylie, I would say you got yourself a bargain. What a lovely set. I get the impression that over the past year you have been remodling your home. I know how excited you must be feeling right now. I can't ever remember any time my husband cared what I bought for the home. As long as he was confortable.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Running with scissors...


Dangerous! Didn't your mother teach you not to do that?


----------



## LPBeier

Today is the first anniversary of my Dad's passing.  It is so hard to believe it has been a year.  I am not sad today - not that I don't miss him, but I know that he has been at peace for a year, after three of hard suffering.  He and Mom are together again (my personal belief), and watching down on us.

I was supposed to meet my sister at the cemetery to check the plaque on the rose garden where we laid Dad's ashes.  The plaque contains the names of everyone who's ashes were placed in a calendar year so it isn't done until the next year.  It was supposed to have been laid on Wednesday, but the bad rains we have been having delayed it.  Mom's ashes were laid in the same garden 18 years ago.

So, it will be shopping and some more house work for today I guess.  TB's last day before he goes back to work tomorrow so I also have to get ready for that - get meat out of the freezer for sandwiches (which I will make tonight), prep his uniform and fill his water bottle.  I love doing these little things for him - he does so much for me.


----------



## pacanis

I am getting ready for the Hatfield McCoy marathon The History Channel is starting in 5 minutes 
It's a great series if anyone is interested and hasn't seen it yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Dangerous! Didn't your mother teach you not to do that?



Sometimes ya just gotta live on the edge!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sometimes ya just gotta live on the edge!


 
Good point.

I just made a little pico.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Good point.
> 
> I just made a little pico.



Good point?  Was that a scissor pun Pac? 

your pico looks like yum!


----------



## pacanis

You got that, huh? lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL! Maybe I should take up skydiving...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sometimes ya just gotta live on the edge!


 
Words that haunt you. "Stop running with those scissors or you will put an eye out." I always thought that meant outside. It took years for me to figure that one out.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! Maybe I should take up skydiving...


 
With or without a parachute?   You will need one of these.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You need a parachute?


----------



## Addie

I have an illegal washing machine. Right now it is hiding in the closet all covered up. It is a small one on wheels. With all the tado about HUD coming to visit and maintenance in and out, I thought it best to put it in there and pay for the machines downstairs. HUD never showed up. So I am going to have to roll it out and put it back where I have had it for six years. No one is allowed to look in your closets unless there is a reported problem in there. They only check to make sure the handles are working and the door closes properly. I have a crammed basket full of laundry to get washed. Enough to consider taking it all downstairs and getting it dry also. I just don't have enough quarters. So I will drag the machine out, do about four loads and then take it all down to get dried. I have a beautiful folding large rack I usually dry it on. I usually only have two loads. One each of whites and colored. But this much laundry calls for an extra effort and expense on my part.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need a parachute?


 
Of course not. Just grab a couple of those angels on your way down. You can float down on their wings.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need a parachute?


 
I've got a couple I don't use anymore


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I've got a couple I don't use anymore


 
Are those the ones with the big rips in them? We are either helping PF on her trip back to earth or the other direction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reading up on the new clinical recommendations for Cardiac Care and Diabetes.  They are not too far away from recommending the Mediterranean Diet to lower a person's risk of Cardiovascular Disease and Diabetes and for patient's to switch to the Med. Diet rather than low-fat and diabetic diets.

This is good news, switching to natural foods instead of changing to artificial sweeteners, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading up on the new clinical recommendations for Cardiac Care and Diabetes.  They are not too far away from recommending the Mediterranean Diet to lower a person's risk of Cardiovascular Disease and Diabetes and for patient's to switch to the Med. Diet rather than low-fat and diabetic diets.
> 
> This is good news, switching to natural foods instead of changing to artificial sweeteners, etc.



I hope they adopt it, then maybe I can get my doctor to write me a prescription for a trip to Greece!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I hope they adopt it, then maybe I can get my doctor to write me a prescription for a trip to Greece!



Now that would be cool!  I'm more excited by putting away the low-fat aspect of my diet...it has severely restricted the foods that I can eat with the other diagnoses I have.  So excited I just had an Almond Butter sandwich with some plum jam.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading up on the new clinical recommendations for Cardiac Care and Diabetes. They are not too far away from recommending the Mediterranean Diet to lower a person's risk of Cardiovascular Disease and Diabetes and for patient's to switch to the Med. Diet rather than low-fat and diabetic diets.
> 
> This is good news, switching to natural foods instead of changing to artificial sweeteners, etc.


 
I think my doctor and dietician/nutritionist were onto something earlier than the study. they have always told me to eat what I wanted but try to keep the carbs low. And that is what I have done. I eat a lot of fish and seafood, (Med. Diet) and I use veggie oil or EVOO. I only use canned veggies for an ice cold veggie salad. But I do eat a lot of them. I  prefer fresh veggies for my meal. Nowonder my doctor took my off my diabetes meds.


----------



## justplainbill

Transcribing some weights and measures equivalents to my desktop-
WEIGHTS AND MEASURES (CONVERSIONS)
GRAM  = 15.432 GRAINS
OUNCE =437.500 GRAINS 
OUNCE = 28.349 GRAM
POUND = 453.59 GRAM
LITRE:
 TSP =    4.93 ML  
 TBS =   14.79 ML
 OUNCE = 29.574ML
 CUP =  236.59 ML
 PINT = 473.18 ML
 QUART= 946.35 ML
 GALLON=  3.79 LITRE
CELCIUS FARENHEIT
  25  =   77
  35  =   95
  45  =  113
  50  =  122
  60  =  140
  70  =  158
  80  =  176
  90  =  194
 100  =  212
 125  =  257
 150  =  302
 175  =  347
 200  =  392
 225  =  437
 250  =  482
 275  =  527
 300  =  572
 350  =  662
1000 = 1832
2000 = 3632


----------



## simonbaker

The daughter (14) & I just got back from the movie "Safe Haven", Plans to celebrate my oldest sister's birthday tonight. Put a chicken oriental hotdish in the oven. Mom, brother in law  are finishing up their card game. Birthday cake for dessert, just a small piece.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Today is the first anniversary of my Dad's passing.  It is so hard to believe it has been a year.  I am not sad today - not that I don't miss him, but I know that he has been at peace for a year, after three of hard suffering.  He and Mom are together again (my personal belief), and watching down on us.



Thinking of you Laurie 

This coming July, it will be 13 years since I lost my dad


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning Steve and I are heading out and about again!

Going to a garden centre to look at some plants and to get a few bits and pieces


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need a parachute?



  

It helps


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> The daughter (14) & I just got back from the movie "Safe Haven", Plans to celebrate my oldest sister's birthday tonight. Put a chicken oriental hotdish in the oven. Mom, brother in law  are finishing up their card game. Birthday cake for dessert, just a small piece.


Whose birthday?


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Whose birthday?


My oldest  sister, she turned 60.


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> My oldest  sister, she turned 60.


Wish her happy birthday from us.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Wish her happy birthday from us.



+1

Just got back from walking Beagle.  29°F didn't feel bad, and it was so nice and sunny.  I love that it gets lighter every day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> Just got back from walking Beagle.  29°F didn't feel bad, and it was so nice and sunny.  I love that it gets lighter every day!



And then it's get lighter and day light savings changes and I'm back to floundering in the dark...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And then it's get lighter and day light savings changes and I'm back to floundering in the dark...



  I'm usually in the dark...


----------



## Addie

I am watchiing and listening to the speeches at the dedication of the Rosa Parks Statue in Wash. D.C.


----------



## jharris

I missed that 

Rosa Parks, American Hero.

Actions speak louder than words and her actions spoke truth to ignorance.

God bless her soul.


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> I missed that
> 
> Rosa Parks, American Hero.
> 
> Actions speak louder than words and her actions spoke truth to ignorance.
> 
> God bless her soul.


 
It was on CSPAN. It will be repeated.


----------



## LPBeier

Today was a quiet day.  I thought I was going to be really depressed because of it being one year for Dad and a week for Joie, but I enjoyed the sunshine, did some shopping, chatted with a young woman I have been mentoring from the camp we cooked at several years ago and even had a nap.

Now I am making sandwiches for TB's lunch, I have put out his uniform and just have to get his bag ready for the morning as he leaves early.  It is hard to believe the week is over and he has to go back to work, but it was great being together, getting taxes done, removing all of Joie's things and taking in the changes in our lives.


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> I hope they adopt it, then maybe I can get my doctor to write me a prescription for a trip to Greece!



Some friends lived in Italy for 6 years and she has celiac disease (gluten intolerance).  She could get all her food on prescription and it was paid for by the Italian government.  Not only that, but they would "prescribe" too much and she had all this pasta and stuff left over!  The pasta kept and she brought it home, but the breads, etc. wouldn't last.  Here the items are very expensive.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And then it's get lighter and day light savings changes and I'm back to floundering in the dark...


Can you believe that is coming up Sunday the 10th already?!  Crazy, the older I get the faster that comes up every year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Can you believe that is coming up Sunday the 10th already?!  Crazy, the older I get the faster that comes up every year.



At least now I don't lose or gain an hour while at work anymore.  I don't miss 13 hour shifts.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least now I don't lose or gain an hour while at work anymore. I don't miss 13 hour shifts.


 I look forward to the day those will be over with!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Can you believe that is coming up Sunday the 10th already?!  Crazy, the older I get the faster that comes up every year.


Well, that's partly because DST comes earlier in the year than it used to a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been having a clean out of the spare room today and have got a heap of things set aside for mum to sell at a garage sale she is having in a few weeks 

Now time to go and get dinner on the go


----------



## Zhizara

Goody!  Daylight Savings in one more week!

I'm waiting for the morning sun to start it's yearly movement across my wall.  My plants look like they're getting excited too.  They're amazingly healthy looking for so little sunlight.


----------



## Kylie1969

The Butter Chicken was wonderful....took some time to make, but well worth it 

Now off to watch some Grand Designs


----------



## pacanis

I'm cooking breakfast right now. Bacon, eggs and an enormous amount of home fries 
The local store had spuds on sale yesterday, so I bought a 10 lb bag for $2.49 and they are the largest russets I have ever seen. Huge. I see some twice baked potatoes in my near future.


----------



## Addie

Thanks Pacanis for reminding me I have to peel and cut a few potatoes and put them in water for FF tonight. The Pirate is coming over to spend a couple of hours and eat while he is watching TV with me.


----------



## pacanis

You would only have to cut up one of these monsters, lol.


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> I'm cooking breakfast right now. Bacon, eggs and an enormous amount of home fries
> The local store had spuds on sale yesterday, so I bought a 10 lb bag for $2.49 and they are the largest russets I have ever seen. Huge. I see some twice baked potatoes in my near future.



Potatoes are one of my favorite foods, I love them cooked any which way. I have also eaten a few slices raw with a little salt (in my younger days).


----------



## Zhizara

Working on a new version of hash browns with Andouille sausage.  Everything is diced and ready, but I'm not hungry yet.


----------



## pacanis

JoAnn L. said:


> Potatoes are one of my favorite foods, I love them cooked any which way. I have also eaten a few slices raw with a little salt (in my younger days).


 
I love potatoes, too, and still remember my mother giving me a piece or two when cutting fries.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm spending way too much time exploring Pinterest. Excuses: Need to help design a garden for master gardener class, need to design a plan for our backyard redo, need to decorate a bathroom, need to finish decorating the sitting/guest room upstairs. So much to think about doing!


----------



## MrsLMB

Trying to figure out who took my brain while I was sleeping last night.  Made bread dough this morning.  It's cold today and in the kitchen it's not as warm as it needs to be to help that bread dough rise.  So the sensible thing is to warm the oven, turn it off, cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let it rise - I always do it this way.  Fast forward to 4 hours later.  I'm thinking baked potatoes would be nice with dinner ... go to oven and crank that baby up to 400.  A few minutes later I'm wondering what that smell is ... OMG  it's the plastic wrap melding with my bread dough that I left in the oven   I ALWAYS open the oven and check for gremlins or whatever before I turn it on .. first time I've done this .. hope it's the last !


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> Trying to figure out who took my brain while I was sleeping last night. Made bread dough this morning. It's cold today and in the kitchen it's not as warm as it needs to be to help that bread dough rise. So the sensible thing is to warm the oven, turn it off, cover the bowl with plastic wrap and let it rise - I always do it this way. Fast forward to 4 hours later. I'm thinking baked potatoes would be nice with dinner ... go to oven and crank that baby up to 400. A few minutes later I'm wondering what that smell is ... OMG it's the plastic wrap melding with my bread dough that I left in the oven  I ALWAYS open the oven and check for gremlins or whatever before I turn it on .. first time I've done this .. hope it's the last !


 
They may have taken your brains, but they left your nose to smell your disasters. How kind of them.


----------



## pacanis

Ouch. That's too bad about the bread.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am staying home all day today, waiting for our new pine bedroom suite to arrive, so excited


----------



## vitauta

i'm trying to figure out the proper response to news of dennis rodman bonding over basketball with north korean leader kim jong un.  i hear they are now friends for life.  i wonder, how does ahmadimejad feel about basketball....


----------



## simonbaker

Well here I am. Sitting in the hospital texting off my phone. Yesterday just before mass was ending. I had a terrible pain in my right upper stomach. I got real dizzy. Broke out into a cold sweat & they tell me I turned white as a sheet. After being home about an hour the pain continued to increase. Under my disagreemnt dh insisted we go to ER. I had a ct scan. They said it was unlikely symptons but it may be my appendix.

A couple hours later the ER doc came in with the bad news. They found a spot on my liver. A large growth behind my kidney. Cysts on my ovaries & a small spot on my lung. So here. I am admitted to the hospital. Now I can t sleep anymord waiting for them to come & get me for a mri. Ultra sound & biopsy. Funny how ones life can be turned upside down in a matter of minutes. They have me in the oncology unit which worries me. 

I feel so bad for my mom. She just went through all of this with my now deceased sister 3 years ago. She is still living with us recovering from her back surgery. She is a wreck.

Will keep you all posted


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> i'm trying to figure out the proper response to news of dennis rodman bonding over basketball with north korean leader kim jong un. i hear they are now friends for life. i wonder, how does ahmadimejad feel about basketball....


 
I'm pretty sure my response would be   .


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> Well here I am. Sitting in the hospital texting off my phone. Yesterday just before mass was ending. I had a terrible pain in my right upper stomach. I got real dizzy. Broke out into a cold sweat & they tell me I turned white as a sheet. After being home about an hour the pain continued to increase. Under my disagreemnt dh insisted we go to ER. I had a ct scan. They said it was unlikely symptons but it may be my appendix.
> 
> A couple hours later the ER doc came in with the bad news. They found a spot on my liver. A large growth behind my kidney. Cysts on my ovaries & a small spot on my lung. So here. I am admitted to the hospital. Now I can t sleep anymord waiting for them to come & get me for a mri. Ultra sound & biopsy. Funny how ones life can be turned upside down in a matter of minutes. They have me in the oncology unit which worries me.
> 
> I feel so bad for my mom. She just went through all of this with my now deceased sister 3 years ago. She is still living with us recovering from her back surgery. She is a wreck.
> 
> Will keep you all posted


 
So sorry to hear about your bad news  Hope you get well soon and your test come back with good results


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> Well here I am. Sitting in the hospital texting off my phone. Yesterday just before mass was ending. I had a terrible pain in my right upper stomach. I got real dizzy. Broke out into a cold sweat & they tell me I turned white as a sheet. After being home about an hour the pain continued to increase. Under my disagreemnt dh insisted we go to ER. I had a ct scan. They said it was unlikely symptons but it may be my appendix.
> 
> A couple hours later the ER doc came in with the bad news. They found a spot on my liver. A large growth behind my kidney. Cysts on my ovaries & a small spot on my lung. So here. I am admitted to the hospital. Now I can t sleep anymord waiting for them to come & get me for a mri. Ultra sound & biopsy. Funny how ones life can be turned upside down in a matter of minutes. They have me in the oncology unit which worries me.
> 
> I feel so bad for my mom. She just went through all of this with my now deceased sister 3 years ago. She is still living with us recovering from her back surgery. She is a wreck.
> 
> Will keep you all posted


 

Oh no .... oh Simon ...

Please keep us posted ... lots of hugs and prayers and warm wishes are being sent your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

On No!!!  Get some rest, all my best wishes and thoughts are aimed to you today!  Hugs


----------



## Addie

Take care of  yourself first. All of us are pulling for you. Don't worry about being on the oncology floor. It might just be that it was the only floor that had an open bed. Prayers are on their way right now. And I know it is foolish to say, but try not to worry. Let us do that for you.


----------



## tinlizzie

Gosh, SB.  So sorry to hear of all this - Here comes a barrage of sympathy and wishes for better news from your friends here.  We're all pulling for you.


----------



## GotGarlic

+1 +2 +3
Best wishes for positive results,  SB.  Take care.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> +1 +2 +3
> Best wishes for positive results,  SB.  Take care.


What she said.

Sending positive, healing vibes in your direction SB.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, my dear SB.  You have my heartfelt hugs and prayers.  I hope the tests come out in your favour and if not, that there are easy measures they can take to make it well.  Please know how much you are loved here.


----------



## JoAnn L.

simonbaker said:


> Well here I am. Sitting in the hospital texting off my phone. Yesterday just before mass was ending. I had a terrible pain in my right upper stomach. I got real dizzy. Broke out into a cold sweat & they tell me I turned white as a sheet. After being home about an hour the pain continued to increase. Under my disagreemnt dh insisted we go to ER. I had a ct scan. They said it was unlikely symptons but it may be my appendix.
> 
> A couple hours later the ER doc came in with the bad news. They found a spot on my liver. A large growth behind my kidney. Cysts on my ovaries & a small spot on my lung. So here. I am admitted to the hospital. Now I can t sleep anymord waiting for them to come & get me for a mri. Ultra sound & biopsy. Funny how ones life can be turned upside down in a matter of minutes. They have me in the oncology unit which worries me.
> 
> I feel so bad for my mom. She just went through all of this with my now deceased sister 3 years ago. She is still living with us recovering from her back surgery. She is a wreck.
> 
> Will keep you all posted



Just to let you know I am thinking about you. Wishing you all the best. {{{Hugs}}} JoAnn


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope all the results turn out in your favour SB, take care!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yesterday afternoon our bedroom suite was delivered 

When Steve got home from work it took us 2 hours to take the older bed apart, move it all into the garage, break up all the cardboard, put the new bed together, move all the bedside cabinets and the talboy from their boxes into place...OMG!

All this in 34 degree heat, air con was on, but you still get overheated doing this type of physical work 

It is all setup now and it looks wonderful, it even makes the room look bigger for some reason, we are very happy...aching and sore, but happy!

We had quite a nice sleep last night, apart from the heat 

Quite a sore lower back this morning but hopefully that improves during the day 

It is going to be a disgusting week weather wise!

35c, 34c, 34c, 34c, 34c, 35c, 38c

Gee, so much to look forward to  

Where is Autumn????

Lots to do today, hope everyone else has a productive day also


----------



## pacanis

I'd be happy with 35F, 34F, 34F, 34F, 34F, 35F, 38F right now!
By the end of the week I hear... where is Spring?! lol
I haven't done much today. Or as they say, Nothing to see here...


----------



## vitauta

sb, so sorry to hear about your sudden illness and hospitalization.  you will probably be kept busy undergoing tests of all kinds for some time while at the hospital.  sending out good thoughts and wishes to you for good test results.  take care, sb.  know that we arehere for you and  keep us informed as you are able....(hugs)


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Well here I am. Sitting in the hospital texting off my phone. Yesterday just before mass was ending. I had a terrible pain in my right upper stomach. I got real dizzy. Broke out into a cold sweat & they tell me I turned white as a sheet. After being home about an hour the pain continued to increase. Under my disagreemnt dh insisted we go to ER. I had a ct scan. They said it was unlikely symptons but it may be my appendix.
> 
> A couple hours later the ER doc came in with the bad news. They found a spot on my liver. A large growth behind my kidney. Cysts on my ovaries & a small spot on my lung. So here. I am admitted to the hospital. Now I can t sleep anymord waiting for them to come & get me for a mri. Ultra sound & biopsy. Funny how ones life can be turned upside down in a matter of minutes. They have me in the oncology unit which worries me.
> 
> I feel so bad for my mom. She just went through all of this with my now deceased sister 3 years ago. She is still living with us recovering from her back surgery. She is a wreck.
> 
> Will keep you all posted



Oh, SB!  Thinking of you, and hoping for the best.  {{{{{{Simonbaker}}}}}}


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here watching a bizzare movie on TCM. Undecided if I'll see it through.


----------



## chopper

Just catching up here.  I hope you are able to rest SB, and that they are taking good care of you.  So sorry to hear of your sudden news. I am praying for your healing and quick recovery.  (((((SB)))))


----------



## Alix

simonbaker! Prayers going up for you. 

I'm trying to figure out how to get american netflix on my TV.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm watching the neighbour's 8 year old daughter.  Actually I am watching her play with Violet!   We will be leaving soon for her gymnastics class.  It will mean me driving home in the dark, but thankfully it is very close to home.  

She is a great kid and very good for Violet, specially right now!


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I'd be happy with 35F, 34F, 34F, 34F, 34F, 35F, 38F right now!
> By the end of the week I hear... where is Spring?! lol
> I haven't done much today. Or as they say, Nothing to see here...



I am so hanging out for Autumn


----------



## simonbaker

Still in the hospital lst night they said I was going to have surgery today. Then it was called off this morning &  rescheduled to have it again than yet again it was cancelled. Still waiting for surgeon to get here to explain what's going on.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Still in the hospital lst night they said I was going to have surgery today. Then it was called off this morning &  rescheduled to have it again than yet again it was cancelled. Still waiting for surgeon to get here to explain what's going on.



Good grief.  That's ridiculous.  SB, I hope you soon get someone to explain what's happening, hang in there, Sweetie!  Is DH going to be there to catch anything you might miss?  Hope they're keeping you comfortable, and pain-free.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Good grief.  That's ridiculous.  SB, I hope you soon get someone to explain what's happening, hang in there, Sweetie!  Is DH going to be there to catch anything you might miss?  Hope they're keeping you comfortable, and pain-free.


+1 on all the above and I will add some love, hugs and prayers.  Be well my friend.


----------



## vitauta

oh sb, it's so maddening to have hospital doctors keeping you in the dark, waiting for crucial information about your condition and treatment!!  you have been in my thoughts a lot since yesterday, sb.  in the face of your sudden health scare, i am encouraged by one thing in particular. it is the fact that you are in the best physical condition possible at this time.  because of your hard work with exercise and meals these past months, your weight is down, and your blood tests reflect a far healthier person, with a level of fitness far better than it has been in years.  this is such a positive factor in your favor in many important ways, particularly if you are to be undergoing surgery soon. i hope your dh is able to continue spending time being with you while you are in the hospital. he can be invaluable as an advocate for you, and in keeping communications open between you and the staff providing your care.  i know this first-hand, sb, from both sides of the hospital bed.  sending you my best wishes, take care and keep in touch with your friends at dc.  you are not alone.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just had a nice visit with our second oldest son. He stopped by with some homemade soup for our supper.


----------



## msmofet

I am making pizza dough for dinner.


----------



## Alix

simonbaker, +1 to what vitauta said. You're in my thoughts as well. 

@JoAnn - what kind of soup did he bring? 

I'm doing lots of piddly things today. I've called my cell phone company, I've called a police officer about the accident I witnessed, I've called an online company to fix my order...busy busy busy. LOL!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Alix said:


> simonbaker, +1 to what vitauta said. You're in my thoughts as well.
> 
> @JoAnn - what kind of soup did he bring?
> 
> I'm doing lots of piddly things today. I've called my cell phone company, I've called a police officer about the accident I witnessed, I've called an online company to fix my order...busy busy busy. LOL!



It is chicken vegetable, oh, it smells so good, I can't wait for supper.


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Still in the hospital lst night they said I was going to have surgery today. Then it was called off this morning &  rescheduled to have it again than yet again it was cancelled. Still waiting for surgeon to get here to explain what's going on.



That is no good at all, what are they doing there??


----------



## simonbaker

Dh is here with me in the hosp still waiting. Sounds like they may send me home today to come back next week for surgery. The ddaughter is at a game until 6. Sure hope doc gets here soon so we can get out of here!

Thank you to all for all your well wishes!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

We just want you well, healthy, and back with us, SB!  So glad you're still able to share stuff!


----------



## pacanis

I'm getting ready to watch Old Yeller on TCM. 
They've been doing vintage dog movies all day.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I'm getting ready to watch Old Yeller on TCM.
> They've been doing vintage dog movies all day.



Well, you're a better man than I, Pac.  I still can't watch it.  

I'm cleaning out the fridge, and picking up and shredding stuff.  Made some more calls on Mom's behalf.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Well, you're a better man than I, Pac. I still can't watch it.


 
Didn't anyone ever make a happy dog movie? 
I'm thinking 90% have something unsettling happen in them.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Didn't anyone ever make a happy dog movie?
> I'm thinking 90% have something unsettling happen in them.



Hmm.  Good question.  The Incredible Journey.  Benji.  101 Dalmations.

Yup, that's it.


----------



## pacanis

The Incredible Journey gets to me, too... when you think the old dog didn't make it...
But it ends happy anyway!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> The Incredible Journey gets to me, too... when you think the old dog didn't make it...
> But it ends happy anyway!



I love old dogs.


----------



## Alix

I cry at Air Bud. The original. The sequels weren't too bad.


----------



## LPBeier

I just came back from tea at Starbucks with a dear friend I haven't seen in awhile.  She's the type that you just pick up where you left off no matter when that was.  We talked for almost 2 hours.  I am so glad I am feeling well enough to get out more these days.

When I got home I took Violet around our little block again and she was even better than the first time.  I "told her" that as we both get better regarding the pulling and me staying on my feet we will stay out for longer.  But for now she seems content with our little five minute outing.  I got nose kisses again and she is asleep at my feet.  

Now I will rest and watch some men's curling before getting some soup and salad, as well as Violet's dinner.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> I cry at Air Bud. The original. The sequels weren't too bad.


 
Great. Another one to stay away from


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> I cry at Air Bud. The original. The sequels weren't too bad.



That's one of my grandson's repeat movies.  It has a happy ending.  Nobody dies.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Great. Another one to stay away from



  Can't watch it either!  Marley and Me is another one.  

Lady and the Tramp?


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Can't watch it either! Marley and Me is another one.
> 
> Lady and the Tramp?


 
Oh yeah, Marley and Me. It sucks  I have no idea why I watched that one 

I haven't seen Lady and the Tramp since I was a kid though. Did somebody die, or is there an abusive person in it? On second thought I probably don't want to know. Let me live the rest of my days remembering only the spaghetti scene.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Oh yeah, Marley and Me. It sucks  I have no idea why I watched that one
> 
> I haven't seen Lady and the Tramp since I was a kid though. Did somebody die, or is there an abusive person in it? On second thought I probably don't want to know. Let me live the rest of my days remembering only the spaghetti scene.



It's important to remember that All Dogs Go To Heaven...I describe the dog movies by how many boxes of tissue it takes to watch it.

One of my favorites: A two boxer  Far from Home: The Adventures of Yellow Dog


----------



## PrincessFiona60

SB-hang in there.  Good thoughts going out for you with hugs attached.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Can't watch it either! Marley and Me is another one.
> 
> Lady and the Tramp?


 
Are you all forgetting Lassie with Liz Taylor? My ultimate favorite dog movie.


----------



## Kylie1969

I love Lady and The Tramp 

Today I have done a heap of ironing and also been and visited mum, was at her place for 2 hours, we chat away like there is no tomorrow


----------



## simonbaker

I got out of the hospital last night. Feeling good. Went to work today & all is well. A team of doc's are having a meeting friday morning to discuss on how to proceed. They will all be in touch on friday as to when surgery is to be scheduled. Deep water class felt wonderful tonight. The water was extremely refreshing.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I got out of the hospital last night. Feeling good. Went to work today & all is well. A team of doc's are having a meeting friday morning to discuss on how to proceed. They will all be in touch on friday as to when surgery is to be scheduled. Deep water class felt wonderful tonight. The water was extremely refreshing.



So glad you're feeling better, SB, and are able to relax!  And you got in a good workout!


----------



## Addie

Glad to hear that you are doing okay. Keep us informed. And get some rest.


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> I got out of the hospital last night. Feeling good. Went to work today & all is well. A team of doc's are having a meeting friday morning to discuss on how to proceed. They will all be in touch on friday as to when surgery is to be scheduled. Deep water class felt wonderful tonight. The water was extremely refreshing.


 
  Glad to hear you are feeling good .. welcome home !


----------



## Addie

Spike just left. It is Wednesday and of course for us at nine o'clock time to watch Doc Martin. Spike went to our PBS website. They are presently filming Season Six! So the saga continutes. I just love this show. 

Spike is not one to show sappy emotion. And he certainly would never dream of even admit to having any. He is very pragmatic and matter of fact. But he can't deny that he too loves Doc Martin. He got real excited when he read that there will be a Season Six. He is even considering spending $40 for a Doc Martin Bobble Head. It is real small. I can't see spending that much money for something that is only one inch square on the bottom base. Small enough to sit on your dashboard without interferring with your view. I want Doc Martin in person. He will know where to put his slippers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hmmm...a Doc Martin bobblehead sits in front of my TV.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm looking for my crochet hook for my afghan.  I have a million hooks but it seems that I only have one 5mm and it has disappeared into thin air since last night.  I put the lift chair all the way up but couldn't get on the floor to look under so I tipped it backwards.  Violet went under and grabbed two used tissues, some dropped pumpkin seeds (she loves those) and a piece of cardboard she probably lost under there, but alas no hook.  

But now, she wants me to tip back all the furniture in case there is something underneath.  She is so funny, sniffing under the sofa and other chairs.  I miss Joie so much, but she is really a sweetheart.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmmm...a Doc Martin bobblehead sits in front of my TV.



I'm sorry, when I hear "Doc Martin" I think of shoes.  So a Doc Martin bobblehead really brought up a funny image.  I remember the show, but thought it was cancelled years ago.  Is that the one with Billy Ray Cyrus?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No, we get it on BBC America...it's a British Show...no Billy Bob-Ray Cyrus.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, we get it on BBC America...it's a British Show...no Billy Bob-Ray Cyrus.



What was his show called?

Just answered my own question thanks to Google - it was simply "Doc".  Never really watched a full episode.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No idea, never watched it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmmm...a Doc Martin bobblehead sits in front of my TV.


 
You've given me an idea. I just may have to get one for Spike to put on his dashboard. I am sure I can dream up an imaginary reason such as for Happy Anything Day. His birthday was last September. Too late for that. 

I am really surprised that he has even expressed any feelings for this show. I think the English part of his father rubbed off on him. Stiff upper lip and all that rot.


----------



## JoAnn L.

On my MSN page I just saw a picture of a blind dog with his own seeing eye dog. Amazing, so sweet.


----------



## Snip 13

I'm nursing a really bad flu. Think it may be pneumonia. Coughing blood but yet I still forget to take my meds. I really must learn to look after me for a change lol!
I'll live!


----------



## megan87

Snip take your meds!!! You dont want to end up in the hospital. We have a friend who almost died of that. It can get nasty real fast. Take care of yourself.


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> I'm nursing a really bad flu. Think it may be pneumonia. Coughing blood but yet I still forget to take my meds. I really must learn to look after me for a change lol!
> I'll live!



snippers, get thee to a hospital, STAT--you are 'nursing' nothing, despite very serious symptoms, lol!  and since you are not taking care of yourself, you need to take yourself where someone will lol! no, seriously, snip....


----------



## vitauta

we have a new ordinance in c-ville which states homeowners will be fined if they have not cleared the snow from their sidewalks within 24 hours of a snowfall.  yet, 1/3 of our c-ville residents are still without electricity, and many don't have cable or high speed internet service since yesterday's storm.  most of our schools have already announced closings for tomorrow. the city will send out crews to clear walks of snow after 24 hours and charge the residents.  
is this common practice, fining folks for not clearing their sidewalks?  this is the first i've heard of such a practice.  
oh, and i forgot to mention that voluntary snow-cleaning crews are supposedly being created to help those folks physically unable to comply with the snow removal requirement.  except that, nobody has signed to volunteer their snow shoveling services as of yet....


----------



## pacanis

When I lived in the city and had a sidewalk it was supposed to be kept cleared. Grass and hedges could not be over a certain height. All those city ordinances that people just seemed to know. Yes, I'd say it's common practice.


----------



## simonbaker

Snip 13 said:


> I'm nursing a really bad flu. Think it may be pneumonia. Coughing blood but yet I still forget to take my meds. I really must learn to look after me for a change lol!
> I'll live!


 Take care snip. A bad cold can get the best of a person. Take care of yourself! Do not forget those med.'s I"m sure alot of people need you to be around for them.

I am anxiously waiting for a call tomorrow from the doc. to let me know when my surgery will be. It's been keeping me up at night thinking about it.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, Snip, I think I just joined you in the "flu" club.  Can't keep anything down, chills and fever.  

No coughing blood though - you need to see about that one my dear.


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> snippers, get thee to a hospital, STAT--you are 'nursing' nothing, despite very serious symptoms, lol! and since you are not taking care of yourself, you need to take yourself where someone will lol! no, seriously, snip....


 
Yes Mom 
I'll go to the clinic today. My medical only kicks in next month. Don't have a R1400 to go to hospital unless I steal something (and that ain't gonna happen!)
Bloody Africa


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> Take care snip. A bad cold can get the best of a person. Take care of yourself! Do not forget those med.'s I"m sure alot of people need you to be around for them.
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for a call tomorrow from the doc. to let me know when my surgery will be. It's been keeping me up at night thinking about it.


 
Thank you  I will!

Let us know what happens, we're all worried about you. Pretty sure my snot attacks are less serious than you needing surgery 

Get well sooon!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Take care snip. A bad cold can get the best of a person. Take care of yourself! Do not forget those med.'s I"m sure alot of people need you to be around for them.
> 
> I am anxiously waiting for a call tomorrow from the doc. to let me know when my surgery will be. It's been keeping me up at night thinking about it.


 
SB, have you ever had surgery? Take it from someone who has every part of her body cut on, It is a snap. They will probably do microscopic surgery. Tiny scar and you can go home the next day.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Well, Snip, I think I just joined you in the "flu" club. Can't keep anything down, chills and fever.
> 
> No coughing blood though - you need to see about that one my dear.


 
I will  Just waiting for my mom to get here. I don't think I'll make it to the clinic if I walk in this state 
I nebulized and drank a hot toddy with 2 shots of vodka 
At least I can breath now!
Hope you feel better soon too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> we have a new ordinance in c-ville which states homeowners will be fined if they have not cleared the snow from their sidewalks within 24 hours of a snowfall.  yet, 1/3 of our c-ville residents are still without electricity, and many don't have cable or high speed internet service since yesterday's storm.  most of our schools have already announced closings for tomorrow. the city will send out crews to clear walks of snow after 24 hours and charge the residents.
> is this common practice, fining folks for not clearing their sidewalks?  this is the first i've heard of such a practice.
> oh, and i forgot to mention that voluntary snow-cleaning crews are supposedly being created to help those folks physically unable to comply with the snow removal requirement.  except that, nobody has signed to volunteer their snow shoveling services as of yet....



Here, sidewalks must be cleared by 10 AM.  This is a very common practice.


----------



## taxlady

Here, the city clears the sidewalks.


----------



## Addie

We have 24 hours after it stops snowing. We do have this quaint thing about spaces for cars parked on the street. If you dig out your car, that is your spot. So you put whatever you have in that space so no one else can pull in and park there. Drive down any street and you will see lawn chairs, barrels, cones, and anything else big enough to keep a car out of that space. Then after a couple of days the Mayor lets it be known that the Public Works Dept. will start to pick up everything holding a parking space. So if that lawn chair is your favorite one, you better bring it back in or it is gone. 

I have had out of state friends that have been visiting in the winter and can't believe what they see.


----------



## Steve Kroll

taxlady said:


> Here, the city clears the sidewalks.


Sidewalks? No such thing in my neighborhood. One thing I truly miss by living in the 'burbs. Here you have to walk in the street and pray you don't get run over by some maniac kid zipping around in his parents' car.


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> I'm nursing a really bad flu. Think it may be pneumonia. Coughing blood but yet I still forget to take my meds. I really must learn to look after me for a change lol!
> I'll live!



Take care of yourself Snip...hope you are on the mend soon


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Take care of yourself Snip...hope you are on the mend soon


 
Thanks Kylie  I'll be fine, I'm tough as old boots


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> Sidewalks? No such thing in my neighborhood. One thing I truly miss by living in the 'burbs. Here you have to walk in the street and pray you don't get run over by some maniac kid zipping around in his parents' car.


Should have said, the city cleans them, where there are sidewalks. There's sidewalk on my side of the street, not the other and none at all on some of the streets nearby. I would be really ticked off if I had kids who had to get anywhere by themselves.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Should have said, the city cleans them, where there are sidewalks. There's sidewalk on my side of the street, not the other and none at all on some of the streets nearby. I would be really ticked off if I had kids who had to get anywhere by themselves.



Kids don't go anywhere by themselves any more.  They take busses to and from school and have 'playdates' the parents arrange.  One parent picks up the kid(s) and takes then to her house to play with her child then takes them home.

Life sure is different these days.


----------



## vitauta

an interesting development here after a snow storm that left many thousands of people with no heat or utilities: this being a university town, there are more than 60 motels in the immediate area.  many of these motels are offering their rooms at much reduced rates to folks without power.  these motels are full up with families thankful for a warm place where to spend a comfortable night and recharge everyone's batteries and spirits....


----------



## LPBeier

Woke up not feeling much better than when I went to bed - maybe a little worse.  Cough and sore throat have set in, still have chills and sweats.  Stomach is still unsettled, but other symptoms have stopped.  Guess I will be laying low again today.  I had so much planned, but with my immune system I have to be careful.  

I had a very long conversation with my sister this morning.  She is really down as not only does she have the tumor in her tailbone but they now believe she has ovarian cancer as well.  The treatment of these two types of cancer separately are bad enough, but together.... She has to wait until after her surgery on her back for any surgery and/or chemo on the other because she needs all her strength to come through a complicated 12 hour procedure.  And no date is set for the back yet.  I am trying to console her but at the same time am devastated that every member of my family has had some form of cancer.  I am not worried for myself in the least, just shocked and angry at this horrible disease.

So, I am planning to go curl up in my recliner with some ginger tea (soothing for my tummy) and watch curling.  This is the last weekend for the men.


----------



## msmofet

Watching the snow falling and waiting for my dough to rise for Kaiser rolls.


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Woke up not feeling much better than when I went to bed - maybe a little worse. Cough and sore throat have set in, still have chills and sweats. Stomach is still unsettled, but other symptoms have stopped. Guess I will be laying low again today. I had so much planned, but with my immune system I have to be careful.
> 
> I had a very long conversation with my sister this morning. She is really down as not only does she have the tumor in her tailbone but they now believe she has ovarian cancer as well. The treatment of these two types of cancer separately are bad enough, but together.... She has to wait until after her surgery on her back for any surgery and/or chemo on the other because she needs all her strength to come through a complicated 12 hour procedure. And no date is set for the back yet. I am trying to console her but at the same time am devastated that every member of my family has had some form of cancer. I am not worried for myself in the least, just shocked and angry at this horrible disease.
> 
> So, I am planning to go curl up in my recliner with some ginger tea (soothing for my tummy) and watch curling. This is the last weekend for the men.


 {{{{HUGS}}}


----------



## pacanis

I am "continuing to hold".
It's a beautiful sunny day and I should be outside doing something, but here I sit... for the last 30 minutes... long enough I grabbed my laptop.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Laurie)))


----------



## Alix

pacanis said:


> I am "continuing to hold".
> It's a beautiful sunny day and I should be outside doing something, but here I sit... for the last 30 minutes... long enough I grabbed my laptop.



Ditto. Don't feel much like moving at the moment.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't get my call taken until about 1:45. All that for a ten minute conversation.
They should have one of those systems that calls you back when it's your turn.


----------



## Addie

I cleaned the bottom sashes of my two windows in the main room. Snowing like a banshee out and I decide to clean windows. I can't reach the top sashes. The dang windows are two stories high. I am going to have to ask Spike to bring me a tall ladder. Don't worry. He won't let me climb up. He will bring the ladder and do it for me. If not, I will borrow one from maintenance and set it up just before he is due to arrive here to watch TV with me. Then when he sees me starting to climb, he will stop me.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> we have a new ordinance in c-ville which states homeowners will be fined if they have not cleared the snow from their sidewalks within 24 hours of a snowfall. yet, 1/3 of our c-ville residents are still without electricity, and many don't have cable or high speed internet service since yesterday's storm. most of our schools have already announced closings for tomorrow. the city will send out crews to clear walks of snow after 24 hours and charge the residents.
> is this common practice, fining folks for not clearing their sidewalks? this is the first i've heard of such a practice.
> oh, and i forgot to mention that voluntary snow-cleaning crews are supposedly being created to help those folks physically unable to comply with the snow removal requirement. except that, nobody has signed to volunteer their snow shoveling services as of yet....


 
Yes, it is common practice in Boston. My youngest kid never had to be told to shovel for the elderly couple next door. And he refused to take any money from them. So they always gave him a Christmas present instead.


----------



## Chef Munky

Wishing I had a dress makers dummy. Need to alter a few blouses and slacks today.

Guess I'll wait for hubby to wake up. He's it! 

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

TB picked up the little plaque we ordered with Joie's paw print on it.  They took some of his hair and the company made the surface black and white, and his name is on the back.  It doesn't bring him back, but it is sitting on a shelf where we can see it and be reminded of our precious pup.

I am supposed to bake some brownies to take as a housewarming present for one of TB's co-workers tomorrow but the thought of the smell of baking chocolate, which I usually love, is already making my stomach do flip-flops.  I may have to come up with a non-edible Plan B.  I have sent baking with him on a few occaisions so it has become kind of expected, but if I don't feel better I may not even be going so they will understand. If I am contagious, I don't want to be coughing into the batter


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Saturday 

Another hot day here in Adelaide, nothing new there 

Today we are having a relaxing day in, going to play some Wii U later and watch some movies


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Early day, talked Shrek into taking me to 5Guys for lunch and then we did some little shopping.  Ended up with a new cat tree and they are both going nuts over it.  Sprained my little finger and ripped half the nail off getting the thing in the car.   Good thing it's the weekend.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, that smarts when you do that!  Take care of that finger.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{PF}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Princess, that smarts when you do that!  Take care of that finger.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{PF}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Thanks, Laurie.  Have it buddy taped to remind me not to use it.  Good thing I'm left-handed...


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had some lovely fried rice for lunch and now heading into the lounge to watch a film


----------



## LPBeier

Was able to get some plain rotisserie chicken down for dinner and it is sitting well.  No appetite but knew I needed to eat.  

Have decided not to make the brownies and probably won't go to the party.  TB will pick up some flowers or something on his way there.


----------



## LPBeier

I slept 11 hours last night and while I am still walking up I think I am finally feeling better! 

Has anyone heard from Snip?  I was very concerned about her - am hoping she went to the doctor.


----------



## chopper

Sorry you we feeling ill LP.  I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Sorry you we feeling ill LP.  I'm glad you are feeling better.



Thanks, Chopper!  It was nice to *want *to eat breakfast and not regret it after!    Though I kept it light with toast and tea.

We are travelling to Maple Ridge (about 45 - 60 minutes away) where my Dad lived before he came here.  Our trip is for three reasons - to check the name plate at the cemetery, set some flowers for both of my parents (Monday will be 18 years since we lost my Mom and it is a year for Dad).  We are then going to a house-warming party for one of TB's co-workers.  I haven't met her yet, but when Joie was sick she called twice to see how he/we were doing!

We need to be home fairly early though as TB works Sunday Mornings and will be "starting an hour early" because of the time change.  Also, I don't want to push myself.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting on the porch with my dog, my tablet, my Jam speaker set to Sheryl Crow Radio on Pandora and a glass of wine. It's 58F and sunny today. Beautiful!


----------



## vitauta

that girl's singing always makes me feel like something real good is about to happen.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating the salad I had made for work yesterday, playing on the computer and have nothing else planned for the day.  I may think about fixing something for dinner.


----------



## Katie H

Right now?  At the moment I'm sitting on the sofa in the living room with my feet up giving myself a little break.  For just over a week, I've been painting and wallpapering furiously.

A week ago Thursday our refrigerator died, which necessitated a whole bunch of appliance research.  Ugh!  What an education!!!   But...as long as there was a huge gaping hole in the kitchen where the old unit stood, I decided to at least paint and wallpaper that space.  Well, as things happen, one thing led to another and before I knew it, I was painting and papering the dining and living rooms, too.

The living area of our house is very, very open.  The kitchen, dining and living rooms simply "flow" into one another so it seemed natural to just get busy.  I already had all the paper and paint which simplified the process considerably.

Anywho, I've been at it like a maniac and decided to be a little easy on myself today.  Just did a little detail papering and some trimming.

Geez...sitting down with my feet up feels pretty good.


----------



## pacanis

It certainly was beautiful today! 37F and sunny! And I spent the afternoon in the house changing around my reloading equipment. I did get to spend about 30 minutes outside though, late afternoon. And I helped reunite a little dog with it's owners. He was apparently spending his days in my pole barn. He's been missing since the fourth, and I had seen him today and a couple days ago. No wonder I kept seeing him if he was staying here! lol.

So now... what's for dinner...


----------



## Kylie1969

Another hot day here, good news though, the heatwave is breaking next Thursday at this point YAY!!

Relaxing day in today...in the airconditioning


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It certainly was beautiful today! 37F and sunny! And I spent the afternoon in the house changing around my reloading equipment. I did get to spend about 30 minutes outside though, late afternoon. And I helped reunite a little dog with it's owners. He was apparently spending his days in my pole barn. He's been missing since the fourth, and I had seen him today and a couple days ago. No wonder I kept seeing him if he was staying here! lol.
> 
> So now... what's for dinner...



I hesitate to ask what you keep in a pole barn...

So you are a hero to a little dog today...sounds like a great day to me!


----------



## msmofet

Thinking about giving homemade bagels and english muffins a try. And wondering where I put those no-stick egg rings. I can use them as muffin molds.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hesitate to ask what you keep in a pole barn...



...people from north-central Europe?  

No, wait, there has been a problem with telephone lines laying along the side of the road in that region.  I'll bet it's a long skinny building.

No, wait, due to flooding in the area the barn is raised off the ground on long skinny wooden tree trunks.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> ...people from north-central Europe?
> 
> No, wait, there has been a problem with telephone lines laying along the side of the road in that region. I'll bet it's a long skinny building.
> 
> No, wait, due to flooding in the area the barn is raised off the ground on long skinny wooden tree trunks.


 I was thinking it was an exotic dance studio!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> ...people from north-central Europe?
> 
> No, wait, there has been a problem with telephone lines laying along the side of the road in that region.  I'll bet it's a long skinny building.
> 
> No, wait, due to flooding in the area the barn is raised off the ground on long skinny wooden tree trunks.



LOL!!

Maybe a place for polecats???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I was thinking it was an exotic dance studio!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hesitate to ask what you keep in a pole barn...
> 
> So you are a hero to a little dog today...sounds like a great day to me!


 
Fresh kielbasa. That's my middle name 


Yeah, I'm just happy the little guy made it home tonight, especially since he was a nervous guy and I couldn't get him to come up to me. It was pretty cool seeing the 9? year old daughter coax him out, pick him up and give him a hug. Then say he smells


----------



## pacanis

I like the exotic dancers idea though!


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> I like the exotic dancers idea though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Fresh kielbasa. That's my middle name
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm just happy the little guy made it home tonight, especially since he was a nervous guy and I couldn't get him to come up to me. It was pretty cool seeing the 9? year old daughter coax him out, pick him up and give him a hug. *Then say he smells *



Yup, polecats...


----------



## msmofet

pacanis said:


> Fresh kielbasa. That's my middle name


 HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ummmmmmmmmmmm ok Your parents had a sense of humor!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here's one...


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> We are travelling to Maple Ridge (about 45 - 60 minutes away) where my Dad lived before he came here.  Our trip is for three reasons - to check the name plate at the cemetery, set some flowers for both of my parents (Monday will be 18 years since we lost my Mom and it is a year for Dad).



Laurie, my DH is from Maple Ridge (Haney) we visit there often.  hope everything is as you wish at the cemetery.


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I slept 11 hours last night and while I am still walking up I think I am finally feeling better!
> 
> Has anyone heard from Snip? I was very concerned about her - am hoping she went to the doctor.


 
Here I am, still have flu but I'm ok thank you 
Glad you are feeling better!
Had a few vodkas with my mom on friday (Sometimes listening to mother is not best )
No blood when I cough anymore and the infection seems to be clearing up a bit.
Went to the clinic and got some more meds.
Hope you get well soon


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, have you ever had surgery? Take it from someone who has every part of her body cut on, It is a snap. They will probably do microscopic surgery. Tiny scar and you can go home the next day.


No, I have never had surgery before. The latest word on it now is they want to wait on surgery. The doctors & surgeons had a conference on friday morning. Now, they want to do a CT scan biopsy, then some radiation to try & shrink this mass in my lower left back. Unfortunately they are leaning more towards the possibility of cancer. I so hope they are wrong. It was a real struggle to get through the daughter's concert on friday night. Afterwards she had a sleepover planned with a good friend in town. Dh & I went out & had a few, well way to many, cocktails which is not real  common.  Just starting to feel better now. It's about time for bed.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> No, I have never had surgery before. The latest word on it now is they want to wait on surgery. The doctors & surgeons had a conference on friday morning. Now, they want to do a CT scan biopsy, then some radiation to try & shrink this mass in my lower left back. Unfortunately they are leaning more towards the possibility of cancer. I so hope they are wrong. It was a real struggle to get through the daughter's concert on friday night. Afterwards she had a sleepover planned with a good friend in town. Dh & I went out & had a few, well way to many, cocktails which is not real  common.  Just starting to feel better now. It's about time for bed.



Oh SB, hoping and praying for the best.  You hang in there, sweetie!  You're a strong person, I know you will tackle and defeat whatever it may be.  {{{{SB}}}}}


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Oh SB, hoping and praying for the best. You hang in there, sweetie! You're a strong person, I know you will tackle and defeat whatever it may be. {{{{SB}}}}}


 
+1 and here is some for SB


----------



## buckytom

sb, i'll say a decade tonight for you so that everything will be fine. 


i wish i didn't have to work tonight. i hate the clock change over. we have to set several master clock systems in the building that control just about everything the network does to a very precise frame accuracy. after setting the clock drivers, we have to test a dozen master control rooms' outputs, and check clocks in various departments to make sure everything jives. 

it wouldn't be so bad if i could just go home and sleep in the morning when i get out at 8am, but i have to be at a baseball coach's clinic at 11am, then have tryouts at 1:30pm, and the draft at 4pm, and be back at work by 7pm.

it's gonna be a rough day with no sleep whatsoever.


----------



## Addie

bt, I commend you for spending so much time with your son. There are a lot of fathers that can't be bothered. Let their mother do it. But has it ever occurred to you to every so often to say "No". I have to work. When Spike was 10 he was in Little League. For some strange reason they always schedueld practice and games at 5 p.m. I finally got sick of him missing family meals and coming home starving. I started to say No" and after a while other mothers joined in. They quickly change the time to 6;30. I later found out the reason for the 5 p.m. time was because the coaches wanted to be home in time for their supper and TV.


----------



## buckytom

no, addie. 

see, there ya go.


lol, it's just one day. yesterday's snow storm messed things up so the clinic, tryouts, and draft was compressed into today. 

i'll survive. i can always say no to work, but i'm greedy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> No, I have never had surgery before. The latest word on it now is they want to wait on surgery. The doctors & surgeons had a conference on friday morning. Now, they want to do a CT scan biopsy, then some radiation to try & shrink this mass in my lower left back. Unfortunately they are leaning more towards the possibility of cancer. I so hope they are wrong. It was a real struggle to get through the daughter's concert on friday night. Afterwards she had a sleepover planned with a good friend in town. Dh & I went out & had a few, well way to many, cocktails which is not real  common.  Just starting to feel better now. It's about time for bed.



My thoughts and prayers are with you SB.


----------



## pacanis

I'm making a couple BLTs for lunch, breakfast or whatever time it is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm making a couple BLTs for lunch, breakfast or whatever time it is.



Nothing like being woken up at 6:30 in the morning and being told it's 7:30...I need more sleep time.


----------



## chopper

Thoughts and prayers going out for you SB.  I pray that the doctors will figure out the best action to take, and that you will fight off things if need be.  (((SB)))


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm making a couple BLTs for lunch, breakfast or whatever time it is.



You inspired me.  SO and I had BLTs for lunch.  They were delicious.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You inspired me. SO and I had BLTs for lunch. They were delicious.


 
It's a great sandwich, isn't it?
I don't often have both fresh lettuce AND tomatoes in the house, so they are kind of a treat for me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Monday everyone 

It is a public holiday here today, Adelaide Cup!

Steve and I are heading over to mums as we are going to set up the new PVR that we bought her, so now she can get rid of her DVD player as this plays and records DVD's too, and she can start recording live TV and she will have a big 500GB hard drive to store all her shows and movies etc

PVR's are great!

Mum is also making her famous pasties for us all to enjoy for lunch YUM, cant wait!


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you SB.



....+1


----------



## buckytom

*p*vr?

adelaide cup?

c'mon now, you're just trying a little too hard to be different. 


lol, but seriously, what does the adelaide cup stand for that it requires a national holiday?


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in my recliner trying to keep a positive attitude


----------



## jharris

Simon,

I don't know you personally but I know through your posts that you're dealing with challenges right know.

As someone with struggles of his own I can empathize.

Just remember my friend...

You are never alone

You are loved

You are appreciated

We all struggle in one way or another

We all fall down

If we have trouble getting up all we have to do is reach out and we will be lifted up.

During a very very difficult time in my life I sought help from a psychologist.

The most profound words he ever said to me were "respect your struggle"

I don't know why these words were so meaningful to me but they always come to my mind in times of trouble and they always strengthen me.

Highest regards,

Jeff


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> *p*vr?
> 
> adelaide cup?
> 
> c'mon now, you're just trying a little too hard to be different.
> 
> 
> lol, but seriously, what does the adelaide cup stand for that it requires a national holiday?



Tom, the Adelaide Cup gets a holiday same as The Melbourne Cup...we dont mind a day off just because there is a horse race going on  

The PVR is great...is a Personal Video Recorder, it records live TV to a hard drive

The one we bought mum has a built in hard drive, it has a twin receiver, it is a DVD player and a DVD recorder and also records live TV, 2 stations at once, it is pretty cool


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Tom, the Adelaide Cup gets a holiday same as The Melbourne Cup...we dont mind a day off just because there is a horse race going on
> 
> The PVR is great...is a Personal Video Recorder, it records live TV to a hard drive
> 
> The one we bought mum has a built in hard drive, it has a twin receiver, it is a DVD player and a DVD recorder and also records live TV, 2 stations at once, it is pretty cool


 
Oh man do I miss my PVR 
Just to be even more confusing BT, we had a HDPVR


----------



## Kylie1969

Yep, mums is a HDPVR too 

Where has yours disappeared to Snip?


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Yep, mums is a HDPVR too
> 
> Where has yours disappeared to Snip?


 
Had to sell it. The monthly subscription was too much for our budget.
Paid cash for the PVR but it's useless without the DSTV subscription.


----------



## buckytom

boy, i wish we got a day off for the kentucky derby. that would be nice.

we only get holidays when someone does something great, then dies.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> boy, i wish we got a day off for the kentucky derby. that would be nice.
> 
> we only get holidays when someone does something great, then dies.


 
But we usualy have to wait a couple of hundred years. Hey, we get March and April 17th off.


----------



## buckytom

are the banks and post office in boston closed on those days, addie?


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> are the banks and post office in Boston closed on those days, addie?


 
Only the state licensed banks. If it says Federal before or N.A. after the name, they are open. It is a state holiday. The Post Office is open I think. They just hold back the mail to businesses to be delivered the next day. Mailmen hate those days. It makes the next days work twice and heavy. All courts and state offices are closed. 

We make a big deal out of those two days. After all, everyone's freedom in this country started in Boston. It was our discontent with all the new laws and taxes that England was placing on the colonies that set us off to rebelling. Then when the Boston Massacre happened, that really did it. We have in the Massachusetts Historical Society some documents that the rest of the country is not privy to unless they are willing to travel here and read them under the tightest security.

And you have to remember, John Adams, Hancock, Sam Adams, and Ben Franklin among others came from Boston. Yes, Ben Franklin. He was born and lived here until he was 17. His parents have the biggest grave marker in the Granary Burial Grounds. 

March 17th - Remember, Boston was the only town that was blockaded by the British. By both land and sea. They were finally driven out of Boston Harbor on March 17th. Long before it was celebrated as St. Patirck's Day. 

April 17th - The British went to Lexington and started the war there on the Town Green. And then they marched on to Concord. Most people think it all started in Concord. There is a plaque at the place in Concord where British soldiers are buried. On Ralph Waldo Emerson's property. 

Yes, we take our history very seriously. Every where you walk in downtown Boston, there is a plaque commerating an event that led up to the war or where someone of interest lived. 

 I love Boston history. Get me started on it, and there is no stopping me. As you can tell by this missive.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> boy, i wish we got a day off for the kentucky derby. that would be nice.
> 
> we only get holidays when someone does something great, then dies.


 
Bucky, I can hop on my scooter and be at Suffolk Downs in a matter of three minutes on Derby Day. That place is packed to the walls on that day. Would you believe I have lived here almost all of my life and have never been there to see a race. I have seen them running from the top of the hill where they filmed Six Bridges To Cross. I have served jockeys and other personnel that work there, (boy do they smell) as a waitress in a restuarant with walking distance of the track. But never been there. I have been to their large conference room when my GD was always competing in Miss East Boston and other pageants. Yes she always won. the conference room is totally separate from the track, yet part of it. I did practice driving in their empty parking lot as a teenager once. Everyone goes there to learn how to drive.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm procrastinating. I have conf. calls all day. I should get off my butt, feed the dogs, feed the chickens, collect and wash eggs, take a shower, load files. Instead I'm on DC.


----------



## Addie

I am getting ready to go out for supper tonight with my daughter and her husband. Have my hair done, makeup on, and clothes laid out. We are going to a local restaurant. Her husband teaches school tomorrow night so we can't go then. My daughter doesn't want to drive because of the weakness in her muscles from the chemo. She is afraid she wouldn't have the strength to step on the brakes if it was necessary. I think I am going to order Eggplant Parm. One of my favorite dishes. Definitely my favorite veggie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I like to read while I am having breakfast or lunch, so I just bought me a book holder at the Kitchen Store in the mall. It is so nice to rest my book on. It is adjustable to any angle.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I like to read while I am having breakfast or lunch, so I just bought me a book holder at the Kitchen Store in the mall. It is so nice to rest my book on. It is adjustable to any angle.


 
Every so often you have to treat yourself. What a nice present.


----------



## Kylie1969

Off to see my shoulder surgeon again this morning...this time he will tell me the results of my scans taken one year after the operation...see if he can see why I am still in pain sometimes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just got back from a shopping trip and lunch at a Mexican restaurant...Yum!  Now i guess I should go put things away...


----------



## simonbaker

aiting for dh to get home. He had to go 75 miles south of town. Our big hobart mixer took a dump today. Cannot have a business without it. Not what we needed right now.  He got a good used one. All is well. Had a great deep water class tonight.   I'm going to go & take a shower then figure out what to make for supper.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I am just putting the finishing touches on the 2012 package of paperwork for the income tax guy!

I wish they would just go to a flat federal sales tax and end this annual nightmare!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got my grandson here with me today, he stayed home from school because of a bad cold. He was not able to go today on his field trip with the rest of his class mates. I said I was so sorry but he said that it was alright because he didn't want to get the rest of the kids sick. This is the last year at this school because in the fall he will be starting Jr. High.


----------



## Snip 13

Sitting infront of my PC trying to keep my eyes open lol! Daniel was up most of the night again. He'll be 6 in July, this has got to stop. Not sure I can handle this for much longer.
He started sleeping through the night when he was only a few weeks old but started waking again when he was 6 months old. Hasn't stopped since. He wakes up screaming most nights. Loud enough to wake the whole house. Darn it I'm tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh Snip I am so sorry to hear about Daniel's sleep patterns.  Do you know if it is night terrors?  Sounds like it.  My friend's son had them and did finally grow out of them, but then he had something similar the last couple of years (he is now 17).  They told her kids have them during growth spurts.  I used to wake up with horrible pains in my legs and I grew tall quite fast - the doctor told my Mom that "growing pains" can be very real because your bones are literally growing over night.  Maybe if you look these up on Google you might get some answers.

I had a rough night too - my side pain is back though they keep saying it isn't my kidney.  I finally got into a solid sleep about 2:30 am but still woke at my usual 7, going back for an hour but then was awake for good.

I am trying to figure out my plan for the day.  If I decide to enter a cake decorating contest I will be spending much of the day solidifying the design.  I haven't done a cake in awhile and am both excited and a little nervous.  It is just an online contest so not too strenuous but I am rusty.

If I decide not to do the cake, then my decision for the day turns to which room do I work on that needs a good spring cleaning - our bedroom, the storage room or do some work on my craft room.

Of course tiredness and pain may make all the decisions for me


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> I am just putting the finishing touches on the 2012 package of paperwork for the income tax guy!
> 
> I wish they would just go to a flat federal sales tax and end this annual nightmare!



I got our taxes done and electronically filed on the weekend.  We are both getting a refund this year so we wanted it in ASAP.  I still haven't finished Dad's but it is a little more complicated and since money is owed by the estate (which isn't finished yet, though we can still have it paid from it by going to the bank), I am holding off awhile.  We don't have to file until April 30th in Canada.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn L. said:


> Got my grandson here with me today, he stayed home from school because of a bad cold. He was not able to go today on his field trip with the rest of his class mates. I said I was so sorry but he said that it was alright because he didn't want to get the rest of the kids sick. This is the last year at this school because in the fall he will be starting Jr. High.



What a smart young man you have there JoAnn.  You and his parents must be mighty proud!


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> Sitting infront of my PC trying to keep my eyes open lol! Daniel was up most of the night again. He'll be 6 in July, this has got to stop. Not sure I can handle this for much longer.
> He started sleeping through the night when he was only a few weeks old but started waking again when he was 6 months old. Hasn't stopped since. He wakes up screaming most nights. Loud enough to wake the whole house. Darn it I'm tired!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am dog sitting a friend's destructive, barky, don't sleep at night dogs (they sleep when I'm on conference calls) (her BIL died unexpectedly and it is Spring Break here, so no kennel space). Man, I wish they would sleep when I want to sleep. I can't sleep on conference calls! I can hardly wait until she gets back and picks up her dogs. I thought I was a good dog person, but these two are driving me CRAZY and I too am so darned tired. She owes me BIG TIME.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Oh Snip I am so sorry to hear about Daniel's sleep patterns. Do you know if it is night terrors? Sounds like it. My friend's son had them and did finally grow out of them, but then he had something similar the last couple of years (he is now 17). They told her kids have them during growth spurts. I used to wake up with horrible pains in my legs and I grew tall quite fast - the doctor told my Mom that "growing pains" can be very real because your bones are literally growing over night.


 
When my youngest was five years old, he hit a growth spurt. He would wake up in the middle of the night screaming "My legs, my legs Mommy, my legs." His pediatrician suggested that I give him Dimetapp just before he went to bed. Worked like a charm. That year he gained more than five inches. He now stands more than 6'. He was well over five feet by the time he was eleven.


----------



## Kylie1969

Heading out to the shops soon, after a nice vase and some flowers to liven up our new tallboy 

Also dropping by mums for a coffee and chat


----------



## GotGarlic

Just got home from an iron infusion that took all afternoon. Now relaxing on the porch with a glass of wine.


----------



## simonbaker

Got word today. Biopsy scheduled for thursday morning. Next wed, the 20th is the appt. to go over all of the test results. The waiting is the worst! I just want to wish it away.


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Got word today. Biopsy scheduled for thursday morning. Next wed, the 20th is the appt. to go over all of the test results. The waiting is the worst! I just want to wish it away.



I know how you feel,  SB. I had an MRI last month and have to wait till late this month to get the results. I just try to keep busy with daily activities. One day at a time  Take care.


----------



## pacanis

Not doing much. Waiting for some pork chops to thaw...
Life in the fast lane.


----------



## megan87

Chillin in town listening to hubby and his friends talking after having dinner and drinks with them. I asked him if he wanted a guys night but he said he wanted to be with me also. Such a sweety!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Not doing much. *Waiting for some pork chops to thaw...*
> Life in the fast lane.


 
Is that anything like watching grass grow? Or paint dry?


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Oh Snip I am so sorry to hear about Daniel's sleep patterns. Do you know if it is night terrors? Sounds like it. My friend's son had them and did finally grow out of them, but then he had something similar the last couple of years (he is now 17). They told her kids have them during growth spurts. I used to wake up with horrible pains in my legs and I grew tall quite fast - the doctor told my Mom that "growing pains" can be very real because your bones are literally growing over night. Maybe if you look these up on Google you might get some answers.
> 
> I had a rough night too - my side pain is back though they keep saying it isn't my kidney. I finally got into a solid sleep about 2:30 am but still woke at my usual 7, going back for an hour but then was awake for good.
> 
> I am trying to figure out my plan for the day. If I decide to enter a cake decorating contest I will be spending much of the day solidifying the design. I haven't done a cake in awhile and am both excited and a little nervous. It is just an online contest so not too strenuous but I am rusty.
> 
> If I decide not to do the cake, then my decision for the day turns to which room do I work on that needs a good spring cleaning - our bedroom, the storage room or do some work on my craft room.
> 
> Of course tiredness and pain may make all the decisions for me


 
Thanks  I've survived almost 6 years of it so I guess I can handle it. Just gets a bit much sometimes. It is night terrors. I got them as a child too. They get worse if he was too excited during the day, regardless if the cause was good or bad.
I used to give him Californian Poppy tea. That helped but I haven't had any in a while. I've planted some, should get flowers in a month or 2.
He only woke up once last night but I had the worst sharp pain, didn't sleep at all.
Felt like a hot knife was stabbing me on my right side. Wish I knew what it was. It hurts too much to figure out if it's coming from my lower back or front. I won't be able to walk to the hospital but hubby will take me if it gets worse today.
He's gotto drive the CEO from America around all week and take him for dinner. 

Sorry you weren't feeling well  Get better soon! 

Good luck with the contest!


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> When my youngest was five years old, he hit a growth spurt. He would wake up in the middle of the night screaming "My legs, my legs Mommy, my legs." His pediatrician suggested that I give him Dimetapp just before he went to bed. Worked like a charm. That year he gained more than five inches. He now stands more than 6'. He was well over five feet by the time he was eleven.


 
Daniel gets growing pains but the night terrors keep him up most nights.
Sometimes he screams (spine chilling cries) and he doesn't always wake up. His eyes are still closed most of the time. I was told not too wake him so it's harder to calm him down if he's not actually awake.

He slept pretty well last night. I gave him an antihistamine for his cold and it knocked him out.

Daniel will more than likely be a tall man one day. My husband is 6.3 I'm 5.9. We are both the shortest in our families!
I've shrunken, used to be 5.10. Must have lost bone mass.
My cousins are all over 6.8.


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on the luncheon list for the Danish Club lunch tomorrow. People are supposed to RSVP by 10h on Monday. I got the last changes at almost midnight and there still might be changes tomorrow morning.  

I have to print it out so I know how much money to collect from each person - some have guests. It's also where I mark that I got paid. Then there's the name tags to print.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Waiting for Dai the Rod our local chimney sweep, we had a chimney fire yesterday and picked ten popes before the Fire Brigade arrived (white smoke then black smoke and back to white).


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Not doing much. Waiting for some pork chops to thaw...
> Life in the fast lane.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Got word today. Biopsy scheduled for thursday morning. Next wed, the 20th is the appt. to go over all of the test results. The waiting is the worst! I just want to wish it away.


 
You are going to be fine. I know it is hard to do, but just stick to your everyday schedule. We are all here for support. And we do care. You are very important to this forum. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## taxlady

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Waiting for Dai the Rod our local chimney sweep, we had a chimney fire yesterday and picked ten popes before the Fire Brigade arrived (white smoke then black smoke and back to white).


Chimney fire, eek 

Good to see you posting again.


----------



## Addie

I supposed this should go under "What made you smile lately." But I am sitting here after checking my other email account. I received a Birthday wish from one of my grandchildren. She lives in Maine and is one of the children that were adopted after my daughter's death. 

She was just an infant when she was adopted. And when she would hear her sister and brother talk about 'their mother', she would get confused. She had never been told she was adopted. She knew who I was and what relation to her I was. Her grandmother. But how? So one day she was snooping around and came across my phone number. She called me out of the blue and I told her if she ever had any questions, I would always tell her the whole truth. No matter how  painful it may be for me or her. A year later when she was old enough to travel on her own, she came down from Maine and spent the weekend. We talked and talked. And I kept my word to her. I answered all of her questions with total honesty. She went back home with some anger in her because her mother had kept everything from her. After a few phone calls, she calmed down and understood where her adopted mother was coming from. 

As a result, every Mother's Day, my birthday, Christmas and any other important day, she always sends me a card in the mail or an email. She is the only grandchild to do this. I love her so dealy. I wish I could post a picture of her. She is knockout beautiful. Enormous blue eyes, and natural blonde hair. In the sunlight with the wisps of hair blowing, it looks like a halo around her head.

I am a firm believer that every child has the right to know who their natural parents are and their personal history.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Is that anything like watching grass grow? Or paint dry?


 
It's much worse, Addie.
Especially when you are hungry!


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> It's much worse, Addie.
> Especially when you are hungry!



Pac,

Have you tried thawing meat on a stainless steel or aluminum pan?

Just unwrap the meat, set it on a non-stick pan.  The metal pan acts as a heat exchanger absorbing heat from the air to thaw the meat.

They used to sell an amazing thawing tray on late night TV for only $19.95 but, it was just an aluminum tray with an attitude!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Pac,
> 
> Have you tried thawing meat on a stainless steel or aluminum pan?
> 
> Just unwrap the meat, set it on a non-stick pan. The metal pan acts as a heat exchanger absorbing heat from the air to thaw the meat.
> 
> They used to sell an amazing thawing tray on late night TV for only $19.95 but, it was just an aluminum tray with an attitude!


 
And it only worked for a couple of times. Then it was junk. I just love those "As Seen On TV" ads. They promise you everything, and then give you nothing. I have never been even tempted to purchase one of those products. I prefer to read the reviews of those folks who were silly enough to buy them.


----------



## pacanis

I have one of those black, grooved, as seen on TV trays. It works great... but it was in teh dishwasher getting washed when I decided I wanted pork chops. As soon as the cycle ended the chops went right on it.
And I know there are other methods for thawing, but this is the one I like.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I have one of those black, grooved, as seen on TV trays. It works great... but it was in teh dishwasher getting washed when I decided I wanted pork chops. As soon as the cycle ended the chops went right on it.
> And I know there are other methods for thawing, but this is the one I like.




Are they thawed yet?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Are they thawed yet?


 
Thawed, cooked and et


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

This morning I am out to do the grocery and then this afternoon some R&R


----------



## Alix

Well I'm about ready to sit and have another coffee. I'm pooped! I ran around doing all those little errands I ignored yesterday and a few more that cropped up. I now have a pot of soup on the stove, some salmon in the smoker and the groceries are put away. I still have to repackage the meat (I buy big lots and package them into meal sized portions) but that can wait a bit. 

I am also pondering a decision about work. Nothing earth shattering, but important to me nonetheless.


----------



## Zhizara

Alix said:


> Well I'm about ready to sit and have another coffee. I'm pooped! I ran around doing all those little errands I ignored yesterday and a few more that cropped up. I now have a pot of soup on the stove, some salmon in the smoker and the groceries are put away. I still have to repackage the meat (I buy big lots and package them into meal sized portions) but that can wait a bit.
> 
> I am also pondering a decision about work. Nothing earth shattering, but important to me nonetheless.



Any sign of it getting warm enough to sit outside?


----------



## Alix

Not this week. Last week we sat out on the deck and threw snowballs for the dog. LOL! It cooled off considerably this week though. Supposed to be warm again by the weekend though. I like to push the season, so I sit outside when others are still wearing their winter coats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like to walk around outside without a coat or sweater while everyone else is freezing.  It was beautiful out today.


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> Sorry you weren't feeling well  Get better soon!
> 
> Good luck with the contest!



Thanks for both.  I am feeling better - still pain of course but that is my forever normal.  As long as it doesn't get worse I am okay.

As for the contest, I decided not to put unnecessary pressure on myself and am not entering it.  I am still making a cake (a small one for my BIL's birthday which is tomorrow but we will have it on Friday), and I will do the cake I wanted to design but on my own time.  Since these contests are online and are done by photo, if it fits for a future one great, if not I have learned some new techniques without stressing myself out unnecessarily! 

I am doing a happy dance today!  TB had shift-pick (they do it every 6 months) and he got his first choice, which is a Monday to Friday 3 - 11:30 pm (hour lunch) shift instead of the Monday to Thursday 3-11 pm and Sunday 9am-5pm (1/2 hour lunch for all) he has done for a year.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening 

I have had a busy day and now relaxing after dinner, heading into the loungeroom soon to watch some TV


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got Shrek out the door for his bloodwork...I swear he can find 40 things to crab about first thing...and he calls me crabby when I wake up in the morning.  At least I keep it to myself...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got Shrek out the door for his bloodwork...I swear he can find 40 things to crab about first thing...and he calls me crabby when I wake up in the morning. At least I keep it to myself...


 
PF it is posts like this that tell me that there is a beautiful love affair going on in that home in Montana. It is something to be treasured.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF it is posts like this that tell me that there is a beautiful love affair going on in that home in Montana. It is something to be treasured.



Before or after I take the rolling pin after him???


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Thanks for both. I am feeling better - still pain of course but that is my forever normal. As long as it doesn't get worse I am okay.
> 
> As for the contest, I decided not to put unnecessary pressure on myself and am not entering it. I am still making a cake (a small one for my BIL's birthday which is tomorrow but we will have it on Friday), and I will do the cake I wanted to design but on my own time. Since these contests are online and are done by photo, if it fits for a future one great, if not I have learned some new techniques without stressing myself out unnecessarily!
> 
> I am doing a happy dance today! TB had shift-pick (they do it every 6 months) and he got his first choice, which is a Monday to Friday 3 - 11:30 pm (hour lunch) shift instead of the Monday to Thursday 3-11 pm and Sunday 9am-5pm (1/2 hour lunch for all) he has done for a year.


 
I'm glad all is well and TB got a shift change. Not fun when we live past our loved ones!

I baked a cake today too  It's Caitlin's 11 th birthday. Made a moist vanilla cake with buttercream icing. Covered it in pale blue edible glitter, icing sunflowers and wrote her name and age in pale blue. Very shiny cake 
She loved it.

She wants her first car to be a new Volkswagen Beetle (blue with sunflowers painted on it)
Got the idea for her cake from that.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here at the computer listening to disc #1 of Les Miserables. It is a good thing our walls are thick. I am singing right along with it.

My daughter goes for her next MRI tomorrow. Then we will gets the results on the 20th. I am so nervous and upset. I hate this disease. I have no control and am helpless to make it right like I did when she was a small child. I could fix all her boo boos. Not this time. Mommy's kisses won't make it all go away. She showed me where the swelling of her brain has gone down and where the tumor was, her scalp has caved in some. So now she has a big dent in her head. This waiting is so hard.


----------



## LPBeier

Snip 13 said:


> I baked a cake today too  It's Caitlin's 11 th birthday. Made a moist vanilla cake with buttercream icing. Covered it in pale blue edible glitter, icing sunflowers and wrote her name and age in pale blue. Very shiny cake
> She loved it.
> 
> She wants her first car to be a new Volkswagen Beetle (blue with sunflowers painted on it) Got the idea for her cake from that.



Your cake sounds marvelous!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> Your cake sounds marvelous!


 
Thank you Laurie 

It went down well, kids loved it! Just happy my princess liked it. The glitter is everywhere! In my hair, on my PJ's, on my socks etc etc.

I look like an off duty stripper  I blew the excess glitter off the balcony today and when I walked to the shop, I noticed that the paving outside our flat is shiny blue 

I've I mentioned the glitter?!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just woken up and about to have breakfast 

Today I have some ironing to do, just for something different and also a bit of gardening, since it is such a lovely day


----------



## JoAnn L.

i made some peanut butter fudge today. Just in the mood.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out in the garden most of the day as it is such a lovely day!

Been trimming back some trees and having a general tidy up


----------



## bethzaring

This will be the first day of visible progress in my home building adventure.  I am meeting at the house site with my builder, house designer/architect, sewer person, and landscape designer.  The house footprint will be staked out, elevations shot and discussions started about how to proceed with my home water catchment system.


----------



## pacanis

bethzaring said:


> This will be the first day of visible progress in my home building adventure. I am meeting at the house site with my builder, house designer/architect, sewer person, and landscape designer. The house footprint will be staked out, elevations shot and discussions started about how to proceed with my home water catchment system.


 
Whatever happened to pacing it off and driving a stake in the ground? 

I am watching the snow come down sideways. By all accounts today was going to be cold, but decent. I was going to go shooting again, but I think I'll take a nap instead


----------



## Alix

Well it stopped snowing here, but holy moly is it ever cold out there now! At least when its snowing its warmish. 

I have to work this afternoon, so I will soon be prepping dinner for the family. Right now though, I'm going to make a cup of coffee and catch up on things around here.


----------



## Andy M.

SO's car is in the shop and she took mine for work.  I was planning on going out for an Italian sub for lunch, but that's out the door for now.


----------



## LPBeier

bethzaring said:


> This will be the first day of visible progress in my home building adventure.  I am meeting at the house site with my builder, house designer/architect, sewer person, and landscape designer.  The house footprint will be staked out, elevations shot and discussions started about how to proceed with my home water catchment system.



I am excited for your Beth!  The closest I got to this was being part of the founding Board of a housing co-op in the mid 80's.  We were out there all the time discussing, watching, trouble-shooting.  Even though you aren't building it literally yourself, you feel a part of every step! 

I am off to sit with my friends teen son as he does an exam at home.  He is a great kid but suffers from tourettes and has a difficult time at school.  I love it when I can do things to encourage him and I know his Mom really appreciates the time we spend together as well.  I have known him since he was a day old and he and his brother are like my own kids!


----------



## vitauta

bethzaring said:


> This will be the first day of visible progress in my home building adventure.  I am meeting at the house site with my builder, house designer/architect, sewer person, and landscape designer.  The house footprint will be staked out, elevations shot and discussions started about how to proceed with my home water catchment system.




'visible progress' sounds good to me!  i'm impressed that all of the building team plans to meet together at the same time and place today to start work on your house building project. are they working on both houses?
everything is so high tech today.  you will probably get a whole new education working with your contractors in the coming weeks. what style and size house are you building?  do you have an estimated completion date for it yet? i have no idea how long these things take with today's prefab capabilities. thanks beth, for sharing your exciting news.  please keep us posted with new developments when you can....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done helping DH put in a new kitchen faucet. Why oh why can't it ever be easy


----------



## GotGarlic

Just got home a while ago from my first experience volunteering in an elementary school with the Master Gardeners. The topic was Plant Parts Party and the extension agent taught fifth graders about plant parts by giving everyone a bag of mixed lettuces, spinach, a carrot and celery stick and a piece of broccoli. They also got blue and yellow corn tortilla chips, mixed root chips, ranch dressing, salsa and a couple strawberries. As she went through the plant parts, she had them identify and talk about which were the roots, stems, flowers and leaves. It was a lot of fun 

Now it's 55°F outside and my porch faces west, so I'm going to put my feet up and sit on the porch with a glass of wine. Happy Friday!


----------



## Katie H

Just returned from a 2 1/2 hour ride on the motorcycle.  The first of the season and the first with my new knee.  We had a blast and rode, first, to "our" Dairy Queen, which is only about 15 minutes from home.  Sat outside at a big old wooden picnic table and ate our ice cream.  Then, for fun and because it was just too nice a day to do anything else, we took the LONG way home, accounting for the remaining 2 hours.  It was invigorating and I can't wait to get out again.


----------



## justplainbill

Dried about 10 tablespoons of used fine coffee grinds in a 175*F oven for ~2.5 hours and sprinkled on top of the Miracle Grow potting 'soil' in which I've been trying to start  some Greek oregano and corn salad seeds.  Some of the soil was starting to show signs of mold or mildew


----------



## tinlizzie

Finally finished grubbing out and amending the soil (really just sand) for a new flower bed, about 4' x 20'; will be planting zinnias and some Passionfruit seedlings to attract butterflies.  I'm thinking of pitching a tent at Lowe's to save me the back-and-forths.  It's just a joy to be outside,  the past few days have been perfect weather, 70-75 degrees and low humidity -- the days I'll remember this summer when the heat and humidity return.


----------



## pacanis

I recently finished trying to get that stupid bug out of my work pc.
One of my buddies sent me what amounted to the 12 step program. Maybe redundnacy in malware removal tools will finally shovel some dirt on it.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I supposed this should go under "What made you smile lately." But I am sitting here after checking my other email account. I received a Birthday wish from one of my grandchildren. She lives in Maine and is one of the children that were adopted after my daughter's death.
> 
> She was just an infant when she was adopted. And when she would hear her sister and brother talk about 'their mother', she would get confused. She had never been told she was adopted. She knew who I was and what relation to her I was. Her grandmother. But how? So one day she was snooping around and came across my phone number. She called me out of the blue and I told her if she ever had any questions, I would always tell her the whole truth. No matter how painful it may be for me or her. A year later when she was old enough to travel on her own, she came down from Maine and spent the weekend. We talked and talked. And I kept my word to her. I answered all of her questions with total honesty. She went back home with some anger in her because her mother had kept everything from her. After a few phone calls, she calmed down and understood where her adopted mother was coming from.
> 
> As a result, every Mother's Day, my birthday, Christmas and any other important day, she always sends me a card in the mail or an email. She is the only grandchild to do this. I love her so dealy. I wish I could post a picture of her. She is knockout beautiful. Enormous blue eyes, and natural blonde hair. In the sunlight with the wisps of hair blowing, it looks like a halo around her head.
> 
> I am a firm believer that every child has the right to know who their natural parents are and their personal history.


 I agree completely. We adopted our daughter (14) when she was 3 days old.  I hope some day to meet her birth parents. It was a closed adoption & we have never known anything about the. My dh doesn't neccessarily feel the same way. My dh's sister asked me one day "Why would you want to meet them?" My response just a simple.." To thank them. What a supreme gift to give up their own infant to an unknown family".


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have done some ironing and a bit of gardening 

Looking forward to tonight as we are going to mums for dinner...for Steve's pre birthday dinner! Tomorrow is his birthday..yes Steve's birthday is on St Patricks Day 

Mum is making one of Steve's fave dishes, it will be a lovely night


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I agree completely. We adopted our daughter (14) when she was 3 days old. I hope some day to meet her birth parents. It was a closed adoption & we have never known anything about the. My dh doesn't neccessarily feel the same way. My dh's sister asked me one day "Why would you want to meet them?" My response just a simple.." To thank them. What a supreme gift to give up their own infant to an unknown family".


 
When my daughter was murdered, the three youngest of her five kids were adopted by family friends. All were open adoptions. The two families that adopted them were also friends. One adopted the boy. He had a lot of medical problems and it was felt that he was best served if he went where he could receive individual care and love. The two girls went together to another family. Many times me or some other member of the family would babysit.  The only problem I had with any of it is that the youngest was never told she was adopted. I didn't feel it was my place to tell her. But when she asked me a few questions, I refused to lie to her. Her mother became angry. But she should have told her before she started to ask questions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> This will be the first day of visible progress in my home building adventure.  I am meeting at the house site with my builder, house designer/architect, sewer person, and landscape designer.  The house footprint will be staked out, elevations shot and discussions started about how to proceed with my home water catchment system.



That is this most thrilling thing that can happen.  I hope it gives you joy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done helping DH put in a new kitchen faucet. *Why oh why can't it ever be easy*



You said DH was involved...


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You said DH was involved...



You got that right.


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> I am just putting the finishing touches on the 2012 package of paperwork for the income tax guy!
> 
> I wish they would just go to a flat federal sales tax and end this annual nightmare!



Amen Aunt Bea!


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> Just returned from a 2 1/2 hour ride on the motorcycle.  The first of the season and the first with my new knee.  We had a blast and rode, first, to "our" Dairy Queen, which is only about 15 minutes from home.  Sat outside at a big old wooden picnic table and ate our ice cream.  Then, for fun and because it was just too nice a day to do anything else, we took the LONG way home, accounting for the remaining 2 hours.  It was invigorating and I can't wait to get out again.



Good for you Katie!  Sounds fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today Steve and I have been working on our new game most of the day!

Soon we are heading out to mums for dinner to celebrate his birthday (tomorrow)


----------



## LPBeier

I think I am in for a third night of no sleep until 2 or 4 am.  This will be 3 in a row.  My mysterious side pain is back, on both sides, my head is pounding and my restless legs are not responding to the new medication (actually a natural supplement containing Magnesium and other things that has worked before). 

The side pain affects my back and so lying on either side, or my back is very uncomfortable.  I can stay in my recliner for so long and that gets uncomfortable too.  The most comfortable place (as long as I am not so tired I just want to go to sleep), is my office chair.  I also don't like staying in bed when I can't sleep because my legs spasming and me turning over every few minutes keeps TB awake.

The bright side is Violet curls up in her bed beside me and stays with me as long as I am up.


----------



## justplainbill

LPBeier said:


> I think I am in for a third night of no sleep until 2 or 4 am.  This will be 3 in a row.  My mysterious side pain is back, on both sides, my head is pounding and my restless legs are not responding to the new medication (actually a natural supplement containing Magnesium and other things that has worked before).
> 
> The side pain affects my back and so lying on either side, or my back is very uncomfortable.  I can stay in my recliner for so long and that gets uncomfortable too.  The most comfortable place (as long as I am not so tired I just want to go to sleep), is my office chair.  I also don't like staying in bed when I can't sleep because my legs spasming and me turning over every few minutes keeps TB awake.
> 
> The bright side is Violet curls up in her bed beside me and stays with me as long as I am up.


I try to avoid going to doctors but it sounds like you should be seeing one soon.


----------



## justplainbill

chopper said:


> Amen Aunt Bea!





Aunt Bea said:


> I am just putting the finishing touches on the 2012 package of paperwork for the income tax guy!
> 
> I wish they would just go to a flat federal sales tax and end this annual nightmare!


I really dislike the idea of having to pay a federal sales tax when making purchases from savings that have already been diminished by income taxes.


----------



## Addie

justplainbill said:


> I really dislike the idea of having to pay a federal sales tax when making purchases from savings that have already been diminished by income taxes.


 
Bill, what kind of items would there be a Federal Sales Tax levied? I have never heard of one. Maybe it is because my income has always been on the low side.


----------



## msmofet

I just brewed a wonderful pot of coffee. I mixed a blend of beans - southern pecan, macademia nut, chocolate hazel nut and coconut. Nothing better than a pot of fresh ground coffee. Dentist appointment then I want to do some shopping. There is an Japanese Marketplace a couple towns over from my dentist I would like to check out. It sounds interesting. I will have to drop hub off first. My dd and I like checking new places out.

"Mitsuwa Marketplace is the largest Japanese Supermarket in the U. S. We have a wide variety of Japanese groceries, general items, electric appliances, cosmetics and all other products at our store. Our restaurants offer exquisite choices of authentic taste of Japan."

"Located on the west side of the Hudson River, Mitsuwa Marketplace, New Jersey store at Edgewater is the largest of all Mitsuwa stores. Once inside the shopping center, you think you are transported to Tokyo! This Japanese superstore will bring you to the heart of Japan when you see our vast selection of Japanese grocery, succulent sahimi & sushi, premium sake to scrumptious Japanese cuisines in the Restaurant Row. In specialty stores located just adjacent to the supermarket, you will find books, cosmetics, Japan-Pop household items, beauty parlor and other convenient services. You are sure to be pleased by a spectacular view of the Hudson River and Manhattan skyline from the comfortable seating area of Restaurant Row. "

Mitsuwa Marketplace here is the link >>> Mitsuwa Marketplace the largest Japanese Supermarket in the U. S.


----------



## Addie

MM, my sister and I used to go shopping just for the sole purpose of browsing. We loved to go antiquing. But as my legs became worse, we had to limit those trips. Then two Christmas's ago, my daughter bought me a travel wheelchair. It is very light. Even I can lift it with one hand. Our plan was on weekends when she goes shopping, she would take me along and pushing me. I also have a regular wheelchcair, but it is very heavy. Then last summer when she got sick, that plan came to a quick end. So the chair sits there unused waiting for her to become well again. Hopefully this summer. Have fun on your excursion to a new shopping experience.


----------



## pacanis

Counting the minutes 'til noon.
Then it's off to a small gun show. I'm hoping to do a little selling and a little buying


----------



## justplainbill

Addie said:


> Bill, what kind of items would there be a Federal Sales Tax levied? I have never heard of one. Maybe it is because my income has always been on the low side.


From a consumer's perspective a value added tax (VAT) is a sales tax.
It's likely it would start out at a low rate (as did income taxes) and then be increased over time. Perhaps you'd be interested in reading more about it at-
Why a VAT Won't Solve Our Deficit Problems - Newsweek and The Daily Beast


----------



## pacanis

I just ordered 4 jumbo lobster tails and some lobster stew online.
It will be a surprise for a buddy on the other side of the state who helped me with my computer yesterday. It's better he gets a surprise gift than my usual IT guys get paid for a problem they could not seem to eradicate.
I did this once before about five years ago and he was blown away.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> When my daughter was murdered, the three youngest of her five kids were adopted by family friends. All were open adoptions. The two families that adopted them were also friends. One adopted the boy. He had a lot of medical problems and it was felt that he was best served if he went where he could receive individual care and love. The two girls went together to another family. Many times me or some other member of the family would babysit. The only problem I had with any of it is that the youngest was never told she was adopted. I didn't feel it was my place to tell her. But when she asked me a few questions, I refused to lie to her. Her mother became angry. But she should have told her before she started to ask questions.


 I agree. We are open w our daughter about being adopted. Every july 22nd we celebrate her"special day". It's the day we went to court & legally adopted her. We always make it just a fun family day with the 3 of us. And 2 for you & your daughter


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> From a consumer's perspective a value added tax (VAT) is a sales tax.
> It's likely it would start out at a low rate (as did income taxes) and then be increased over time. Perhaps you'd be interested in reading more about it at-
> Why a VAT Won't Solve Our Deficit Problems - Newsweek and The Daily Beast


Interesting article Bill. Not much I would argue in what is written in that article.

I'm reminded of something Ronald Reagan said when he was running for governor of California. If  you are teaching a teenager to spend money sensibly and they can't stay within their allowance, the way to get them to spend less isn't by giving them more allowance. This was a comparison to government spending.


----------



## Andy M.

Giving the Feds more money won't erase the deficit.  They will look at it as more money to spend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wondering why I am awake and not sleeping in some more.


----------



## Katie H

Feeling torn between ironing or riding the motorcycle.  It's a beautiful day again.  I'll have to wait to see what my sweetheart wants to do.  He may have something else he thinks he needs to do.  Right now he's out in the back yard playing with the household nutcase, er I mean the dog, Harley.


----------



## LPBeier

justplainbill said:


> I try to avoid going to doctors but it sounds like you should be seeing one soon.



I have been to way too many doctors about this and they all say they can't find anything wrong and send me to another one and for dozens of tests.  I just do what I can with diet, rest and medications (more natural the better).  I am no stranger to chronic pain so I use my techniques the best I can.  It is just frustrating is all.

Good news though, I actually went to bed at 12:30 am and was asleep before 1 with very little moving and discomfort!   Pain and headache are still there but very manageable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Feeling torn between ironing or riding the motorcycle.  It's a beautiful day again.  I'll have to wait to see what my sweetheart wants to do.  He may have something else he thinks he needs to do.  Right now he's out in the back yard playing with the household nutcase, er I mean the dog, Harley.



LOL!  Tell him the other nutcase (you) will be even nuttier if she doesn't get a bike ride...  It's called "cabin fever" it's real...I just said so.


----------



## bethzaring

pacanis said:


> Whatever happened to pacing it off and driving a stake in the ground?



OMG Fred, I can't believe how things have changed since we went into the woods to build a little cabin with nothing more than a couple of college textbooks and Ken Kerns'  The Owner Built Home, and no oversight.


----------



## bethzaring

vitauta said:


> 'visible progress' sounds good to me!  i'm impressed that all of the building team plans to meet together at the same time and place today to start work on your house building project. are they working on both houses?
> everything is so high tech today.  you will probably get a whole new education working with your contractors in the coming weeks. what style and size house are you building?  do you have an estimated completion date for it yet? i have no idea how long these things take with today's prefab capabilities. thanks beth, for sharing your exciting news.  please keep us posted with new developments when you can....



Thanks for the questions; I never know what folks may be interested in.

No, my sisters' house has been under construction for 6 months now and I am using all different contractors and specialists.  The exterior is mission/arts and crafts cottage style with the interior being more of the SW Pueblo style.  It has 1200 sq ft. living space, 120 sq ft unheated storage area and 168 sq ft in small front and back porches.  It's a 2 bedroom, 1 bathroom house; the guest bedroom doubling as my office and sewing room, and a nice sized kitchen with a walk in pantry right next to it.  The builder estimates it will take 6 months to build, once we break ground in early May.


----------



## Andy M.

That sounds really nice and cozy Beth.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> That sounds really nice and cozy Beth.


It sure does.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I agree. We are open w our daughter about being adopted. Every july 22nd we celebrate her"special day". It's the day we went to court & legally adopted her. We always make it just a fun family day with the 3 of us. And 2 for you & your daughter


 
Thank you. Yesterday my daughter had her MRI. I will call her tomorrow and ask how she is feeling. She will find out on the 20th the results.


----------



## Addie

Every bone and muscle in my body is aching today. And it is not raining. I really don't want to take a Vicodin. They leave my mouth so dry. I sure could use some energy if anyone has any laying around not being used. I have to head over to the house and feed the kitties.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is Steve's birthday today, so I am just waiting for him to wake up so that I can give him his presents 

We had a lovely dinner at mums last night, wonderful food mum cooked, great night!

Tonight we are heading out to a chinese restaurant for Steve's birthday dinner 

2 nights in a row of no cooking and no dishes, I could get used to this


----------



## Kylie1969

For Steve's presents, I have bought him a couple of boxes of Shreddies which are a cereal that is sold in England and Steve used to love them. They now sell them here but only in a Lolly Shop as they get them imported in, they only have them every now and then, so when they do, I get a couple of boxes to last for a while. The catch is though that they are $10.00 a box OUCH...total rip off for the size of the box, but Steve loves them, so it is worth it 

Also 3 blu ray movies...one being Avatar in 3D as we both have not seen that and it is meant to be very good!

Also a figure of Bilbo Baggins from The Hobbit...mum got him Gollum, they look so cool!

Also a couple of UK Mars bars, as Steve said the chocolate tastes different on them compared to the Aussie ones and also a couple of Double Decker chocolate bars as he loved them back in the UK and once again, they cant be found in supermarkets over here. They too were quite expensive but worth it 

He is now having his breakfast, so present opening soon!


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> For Steve's presents, I have bought him a couple of boxes of Shreddies which are a cereal that is sold in England and Steve used to love them. They now sell them here but only in a Lolly Shop as they get them imported in, they only have them every now and then, so when they do, I get a couple of boxes to last for a while. The catch is though that they are $10.00 a box OUCH...total rip off for the size of the box, but Steve loves them, so it is worth it
> 
> Also 3 blu ray movies...one being Avatar in 3D as we both have not seen that and it is meant to be very good!
> 
> Also a figure of Bilbo Baggins from The Hobbit...mum got him Gollum, they look so cool!
> 
> Also a couple of UK Mars bars, as Steve said the chocolate tastes different on them compared to the Aussie ones and also a couple of Double Decker chocolate bars as he loved them back in the UK and once again, they cant be found in supermarkets over here. They too were quite expensive but worth it
> 
> He is now having his breakfast, so present opening soon!




what a loving wife you are, kylie--breakfast cereal and candy bars!  steve's gonna be mad when he opens his presents and finds out he coulda had shreddies for breakfast....unless, of course, you surprised him an even more special b-day breakfast this morning.... 

happy birthday, steve, hope you have a fabulous time!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you V, I will pass on your birthday wishes 

Steve loved all his presents, he also got a couple of blu rays from mum, a Gollum figure and a 1.8 litre thermos, so he is well chuffed!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It is Steve's birthday today, so I am just waiting for him to wake up so that I can give him his presents
> 
> We had a lovely dinner at mums last night, wonderful food mum cooked, great night!
> 
> Tonight we are heading out to a chinese restaurant for Steve's birthday dinner
> 
> 2 nights in a row of no cooking and no dishes, I could get used to this


 
Now if someone would come along and do your ironing for you.


----------



## vitauta

don't you guys have poly/cotton where you live?  other than dress shirts, i have needed to do very little ironing for some twenty or thirty years.  always hated ironing....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> don't you guys have poly/cotton where you live? other than dress shirts, i have needed to do very little ironing for some twenty or thirty years. always hated ironing....


 
I have an old wooden ironing board and an iron that has a large water tank. I love to iron. Set up the board and stand in front of the TV. I am a happy person.


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> don't you guys have poly/cotton where you live?  other than dress shirts, i have needed to do very little ironing for some twenty or thirty years.  always hated ironing....



We do, but I cant stand anything but cotton...I love wearing cotton clothing, sleeping on cotton sheets etc

Poly and cotton blended ends up getting lots of lint/pilling (bitties I call them) and I cant stand the feel of it...so cotton it is


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We do, but I cant stand anything but cotton...I love wearing cotton clothing, sleeping on cotton sheets etc
> 
> Poly and cotton blended ends up getting lots of lint/pilling (bitties I call them) and I cant stand the feel of it...so cotton it is


 
Kylie, because of a skin condition, I too have everything cotton. Even my sheets and tablecloths. The first thing I look at is always the label. I love the look of a nice crisp ironed crease down the front of a pair of slacks. My first husband was a pro chef. He had the option of having a professional laundry company do his uniforms. But he complained that they didn't iron them to his liking. And I didn't mind doing them at all. I like to iron.

When the kids were small, my sister hated to iron. She had a big box, like the kind a washing machine would come in. She would always toss her ironing in it. When the ironing got to the top, after the kids went off to school, I would head for her house with my iron in hand. She got a second ironing board for me. We would set them up in front of the TV and watch our soap operas all day until the kids came home from school. And we ironed, and ironed and ironed. But we got it all done. For some strange reason I always got stuck doing the difficult pieces. We even ironed her husband's boxer shorts. 

I have an old wooden ironing board. The label is still on it. It was from the early forties. I found it many moons ago in a thrift shop brehind some dusty old bed springs. It cost me the grand sum of $.69. A couple of my kids have already started to fight over who gets it. When I got it, it had about 20 covers on it. I now am using the last one. Everytime a hole shows up or a wear spot, I get some old material I have, and with the Stitch Witchery, I cover it and just continue ironing. I have even covered some of the patches. I have had that board and cover for almost 40 years and I hate to give that cover up. So I will continue to patch it and patch it.


----------



## msmofet

Happy Saint Patrick's Day!! Éirinn go brách (I'm Irish today LOL)

I would like to make some jalapeno bagels but not sure I will get to it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy St. Patrick's Day!

I hate ironing lol When DH was first in the Navy, he expected me to iron his uniforms. Uh, no way, Jack. I didn't join the Navy, you did. He even ironed my uniforms when I was in culinary school last year.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> ...
> 
> I have an old wooden ironing board. The label is still on it. It was from the early forties. I found it many moons ago in a thrift shop brehind some dusty old bed springs. It cost me the grand sum of $.69. A couple of my kids have already started to fight over who gets it. When I got it, it had about 20 covers on it. I now am using the last one. Everytime a hole shows up or a wear spot, I get some old material I have, and with the Stitch Witchery, I cover it and just continue ironing. I have even covered some of the patches. I have had that board and cover for almost 40 years and I hate to give that cover up. So I will continue to patch it and patch it.


Ooh, I don't mind patches on lots of stuff, but not on an ironing board cover. Don't the edges of the patch make little lines in the stuff you iron on top of them?

I loved ironing as a kid. I still enjoy it if I have some company.

My mum hated ironing. When I would do a load of laundry that needed ironing and do the ironing, she would pay me $1. That was four times as much as my weekly allowance!


----------



## Addie

I went ot Amazon to look at bathroom scales. There are 121 pages to look through. Are they crazy? Do they really think someone is willing to sit there and go through all those pages?

All I want is a simple scale. My present one is a digital. Step on it and if you already know your weight, it is pretty accurate. But if you don't like what you wiegh, move it an inch or two and you can lose up to 10 lbs. 

They have scales that not only tell you what you weigh but whether you are hydrated, your BMI, what you should weigh, what your calorie intake should be, and a host of other stuff that I have no interest in. All I want to know is what do I weigh today. And I want it to be consistent each and every time I step on it. I looked at the first ten pages. There is only one company that consistently got five stars on all their products. And they are in my price range. I received $100 from my daughter for my birthday. So now I have to decide which scale to get. It will probably be the least expensive one with the least features. And it will have a large readout that I can see when I am standing up with a back light.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for my surprise visitors to call and tell me they are ready for breakfast.  My Mom and Brother showed up last night.  Baby Brother drives truck and happened to get a load slated for Missoula.  Mom hitched a ride.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Ooh, I don't mind patches on lots of stuff, but not on an ironing board cover. *Don't the edges of the patch make little lines in the stuff you iron on top of them?*
> 
> I loved ironing as a kid. I still enjoy it if I have some company.
> 
> My mum hated ironing. When I would do a load of laundry that needed ironing and do the ironing, she would pay me $1. That was four times as much as my weekly allowance!


 
No. I use Stitch Witchery and make sure I get all the edges. It is just plain cotton material. Some patches have ballerinas on them. Other have palm trees and flamingo birds. Material I had left over from projects. I have had this ironing board cover for so many years, it will soon be an antique. I hate to get rid of it. It is like an old friend. Lesson from my mother. Nothing goes to waste. I swear, she will haunt me to my grave.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm looking over the mountain of laundry we brought home from vacation.  Yuck.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm looking over the mountain of laundry we brought home from vacation.  Yuck.


Just be glad you don't have to take it to the river and beat it on a rock.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Just be glad you don't have to take it to the river and beat it on a rock.



  Or iron it.


----------



## simonbaker

Getting caught up on DC a bit before going to mass.
Happy St. Patricks Day to al!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Hi everyone 

This morning it is so chilly, I am all rugged up 

Have just been to the supermarket, had to get a few things for tonights dinner, now home enjoying a hot cup of coffee

Heading over to visit mum soon, for more coffee


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I went ot Amazon to look at bathroom scales. There are 121 pages to look through. Are they crazy? Do they really think someone is willing to sit there and go through all those pages?
> 
> All I want is a simple scale. My present one is a digital. Step on it and if you already know your weight, it is pretty accurate. But if you don't like what you wiegh, move it an inch or two and you can lose up to 10 lbs.
> 
> They have scales that not only tell you what you weigh but whether you are hydrated, your BMI, what you should weigh, what your calorie intake should be, and a host of other stuff that I have no interest in. All I want to know is what do I weigh today. And I want it to be consistent each and every time I step on it. I looked at the first ten pages. There is only one company that consistently got five stars on all their products. And they are in my price range. I received $100 from my daughter for my birthday. So now I have to decide which scale to get. It will probably be the least expensive one with the least features. And it will have a large readout that I can see when I am standing up with a back light.



I got a plain digital scale online from Walmart.  It only cost $12, including shipping.  

A neighbor had just gotten home from her doctor visit, weighed herself, and said it was exactly the same.


----------



## MrsLMB

Addie said:


> I went ot Amazon to look at bathroom scales. There are 121 pages to look through. Are they crazy? Do they really think someone is willing to sit there and go through all those pages?
> 
> All I want is a simple scale. My present one is a digital. Step on it and if you already know your weight, it is pretty accurate. But if you don't like what you wiegh, move it an inch or two and you can lose up to 10 lbs.


 
LOL  Now that's my kind of scale  

I got mine at Walmart a couple years ago.  It's digital and the only fancy thing is that you can set it for up to 4 different people to keep track of weights.  I paid about $18 for it.


----------



## Chef Munky

The only thing I've managed to do today is make hubbys lunch, clean the kitchen.

Had BIG plans today to finish up my new living room curtains.
Finish sewing the tie backs today. My body tells me no. Too tired, sore after being up and down a step ladder all day yesterday hanging curtains, moving furniture.

My left arm has been numb, tingly since I woke up. Who knows what's up with that. Typing with one hand is an adventure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just ran Mom and my Brother over to their motel room, the furry "grandkids" finally graced Mom with their presence and Latté even let Mom touch her

If I am in another room Baby Brother sounds just like my Dad.  They are just waiting to see if there is a load for Denver on Tuesday, if not they will go ahead and leave for home in Wyoming tomorrow.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> No. I use Stitch Witchery and make sure I get all the edges. It is just plain cotton material. Some patches have ballerinas on them. Other have palm trees and flamingo birds. Material I had left over from projects. I have had this ironing board cover for so many years, it will soon be an antique. I hate to get rid of it. It is like an old friend. Lesson from my mother. Nothing goes to waste. I swear, she will haunt me to my grave.


 
I can't stand ironing! I would rather scrub toilets 
I'm too tall, even at it's highest setting I have to bend down. Kills my back.
I smooth out the washing when I hang it outside and hang everything I can on hangers.
I no longer iron t-shirt, jeans etc. Only iron hubby's work shirts and trousers.
When he makes me angry I only iron the front of his shirt and leave the back  he doesn't even notice.


----------



## Kylie1969

ROFL Snip  

I read this out to Steve, especially the part about not ironing the back of hubby's work shirts...I said, now that sounds like a good idea....his reply....dont even think about it


----------



## Kylie1969

Chef Munky said:


> The only thing I've managed to do today is make hubbys lunch, clean the kitchen.
> 
> Had BIG plans today to finish up my new living room curtains.
> Finish sewing the tie backs today. My body tells me no. Too tired, sore after being up and down a step ladder all day yesterday hanging curtains, moving furniture.
> 
> My left arm has been numb, tingly since I woke up. Who knows what's up with that. Typing with one hand is an adventure.



Munky, I hope your arm is going to be alright...I would get it checked out if it doesnt improve...maybe you slept on it funny?


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> ROFL Snip
> 
> I read this out to Steve, especially the part about not ironing the back of hubby's work shirts...I said, now that sounds like a good idea....his reply....dont even think about it


 
I don't get mad, I get even 
Best I don't mention what happens to toothbrushes if I'm rubbed up the wrong way


----------



## Zhizara

Snip 13 said:


> I can't stand ironing! I would rather scrub toilets
> I'm too tall, even at it's highest setting I have to bend down. Kills my back.
> I smooth out the washing when I hang it outside and hang everything I can on hangers.
> I no longer iron t-shirt, jeans etc. Only iron hubby's work shirts and trousers.
> When he makes me angry I only iron the front of his shirt and leave the back  he doesn't even notice.



Back in the days before permanent press, I lowered my ironing board so I could iron while sitting in a chair.  Lots easier on the back.


----------



## Snip 13

Zhizara said:


> Back in the days before permanent press, I lowered my ironing board so I could iron while sitting in a chair. Lots easier on the back.


 
Thank you  As soon as I have a kitchen big enough to change my mind in again and all my electrical sockets are not used for boy toys I'll be sure to try that


----------



## vitauta

in my daughter's room on her window ledge sat a small, potted cactus plant.  at five year's old, it was her job to water the cactus, but only when the soil was very dry.  she had a small watering can, and would go around and water all the various plants on their window sills.  she did a good job of it too, and seemed to enjoy caring for the plants and watching new leaves and blooms as they appeared.  somehow, though, it seemed she was most intrigued by the little cactus., even though she knew it wouldn't be growing and changing from day to day like most of the other plants in the house.  then came the day that i noticed the little cactus had rotted, and its pot was very wet with excess water.  when i went to explain to my little girl that her cactus had died, she gave me this conspiratorial smile, and  confessed that the cactus had pricked her a number of times with its sharp spines, and so she decided to get even.  she said she knew the cactus didn't like water, so she 'drowned' it by watering it every single morning, with purposeful devotion, until justice had been served....
(a revenge story that still gives me chills to recall....think i should have warned her husband?  nahhhh)


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> in my daughter's room on her window ledge sat a small, potted cactus plant.  at five year's old, it was her job to water the cactus, but only when the soil was very dry.  she had a small watering can, and would go around and water all the various plants on their window sills.  she did a good job of it too, and seemed to enjoy caring for the plants and watching new leaves and blooms as they appeared.  somehow, though, it seemed she was most intrigued by the little cactus., even though she knew it wouldn't be growing and changing from day to day like most of the other plants in the house.  then came the day that i noticed the little cactus had rotted, and its pot was very wet with excess water.  when i went to explain to my little girl that her cactus had died, she gave me this conspiratorial smile, and  confessed that the cactus had pricked her a number of times with its sharp spines, and so she decided to get even.  she said she knew the cactus didn't like water, so she 'drowned' it by watering it every single morning, with purposeful devotion, until justice had been served....
> (a revenge story that still gives me chills to recall....think i should have warned her husband?  nahhhh)



Your story reminds me of William March's book The Bad Seed!

I would need to sleep with one eye open!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just ran Mom and my Brother over to their motel room, the furry "grandkids" finally graced Mom with their presence and Latté even let Mom touch her
> 
> If I am in another room Baby Brother sounds just like my Dad. They are just waiting to see if there is a load for Denver on Tuesday, if not they will go ahead and leave for home in Wyoming tomorrow.


 
There are really people who live in Wyoming? I have ridden through Wyoming three times, border to border and all I ever saw were buffalo and one horse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> There are really people who live in Wyoming? I have ridden through Wyoming three times, border to border and all I ever saw were buffalo and one horse.



On the Eastern side, south of Buffalo...


----------



## taxlady

I found two pairs of jeans for Stirling. He wears size 50, so most stores don't carry jeans his size.

Now, I'm waiting for a client to bring me income tax papers. I want a nap.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just ran Mom and my Brother over to their motel room, the furry "grandkids" finally graced Mom with their presence and Latté even let Mom touch her
> 
> If I am in another room Baby Brother sounds just like my Dad. They are just waiting to see if there is a load for Denver on Tuesday, if not they will go ahead and leave for home in Wyoming tomorrow.


 Hope the weather cooperates for you!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> On the Eastern side, south of Buffalo...


 
All we ever saw were rolling hill after rolling hill. We began to understand why the buffalo left the plains. Nothing there for them to see. At least in Montana you have mountains, a diner here and there and even a gas station every so often. One time we stopped on the outskirts of Missoula. There was an old rusty gas tank and some man that was even older tending to it. He couldn't understand our Boston accent. Spike couldn't understand his western accent. Spike finally gave up and told me to do the talking. then when we stopped off at a diner, it was full of ranchers. Spike said he wasn't going to go through "that" again. So he just pointed out on the menu what he wanted. I was surprised at how quickly I was able to slip right back into a western accent. You just have to make the sounds come from the back of your throat. That is why I can yodel and my kids can't. Bostonians don't do that. We only use our hard palate to talk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got Mom and Baby Brother aimed towards Idaho, Dad found them a freight load to pick up there and haul to Denver.  Which means Mom will get to stop, see my Sister and her boys before she gets home.

Mom brought me a huge box of my baby pictures and all my annual school pictures, she included lots of scrapbook thingies and a purple leather scrapbook album so I can put them all together.  What's the best glue to use on the pictures?  I've never done any scrap-booking...I'm not a crafty type person...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Got Mom and Baby Brother aimed towards Idaho, Dad found them a freight load to pick up there and haul to Denver.  Which means Mom will get to stop, see my Sister and her boys before she gets home.
> 
> Mom brought me a huge box of my baby pictures and all my annual school pictures, she included lots of scrapbook thingies and a purple leather scrapbook album so I can put them all together.  What's the best glue to use on the pictures?  I've never done any scrap-booking...I'm not a crafty type person...



There is a special glue tape or tabs you can buy at any hobby or craft store. That would be best.


----------



## taxlady

Scan the pix before you put them in a book.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> There is a special glue tape or tabs you can buy at any hobby or craft store. That would be best.



Does it have a name?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Scan the pix before you put them in a book.



Okay...thanks for reminding me I can do that.  There are three 8 x 10's that are original studio pictures.  One is actually hand painted with water colors on a sepia tone.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay...thanks for reminding me I can do that.  There are three 8 x 10's that are original studio pictures.  One is actually hand painted with water colors on a sepia tone.


Do you have Picasa image organizing software? It's free. A lot of old photos change colour. There's a thing in Picasa that's called "I'm feeling lucky" which applies some best guess corrections (easily un-doable). That did amazing improvements in the colour of a lot of my old photos. Picasa


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Do you have Picasa image organizing software? It's free. A lot of old photos change colour. There's a thing in Picasa that's called "I'm feeling lucky" which applies some best guess corrections (easily un-doable). That did amazing improvements in the colour of a lot of my old photos. Picasa



I have it now, thanks!  I'll have to use Shrek's computer, mine won't link to the printer/scanner.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have it now, thanks!  I'll have to use Shrek's computer, mine won't link to the printer/scanner.


Your welcome. I've used it to make some cool collages and assemblies of pix. Here's one from our anniversary in 2011:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is nice!  I hope I can do this justice.  I'm really worried about messing up these pictures, but then I remember they are just for me.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is nice!  I hope I can do this justice.  I'm really worried about messing up these pictures, but then I remember they are just for me.


How mess it up? You scan the pic and save it. When you fiddle around with the pix in Picasa and save your changes, Picasa makes a subdirectory with the originals. And, you still have your original photos.


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks great Taxy


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> I don't get mad, I get even
> Best I don't mention what happens to toothbrushes if I'm rubbed up the wrong way



ROFL...I can just imagine


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I had a flu injection this morning, I have one done every year 

Then mum came over this afternoon, that was lovely!

Now we are looking at wifi modems...selecting which one we are going to buy...deffo a 4G one


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does it have a name?


 
There is always Poster Tape by 3M. You can pick that up pretty much anywhere that sells tape. It's pretty heavy duty/sticky, but you can still peel it off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> How mess it up? You scan the pic and save it. When you fiddle around with the pix in Picasa and save your changes, Picasa makes a subdirectory with the originals. And, you still have your original photos.



Mess up the scrapbook...and my photos when I get it done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> There is always Poster Tape by 3M. You can pick that up pretty much anywhere that sells tape. It's pretty heavy duty/sticky, but you can still peel it off.



I just know there is a possibility of ruining the pictures with certain glues and want to avoid those, I'll need to ask in the craft store.  I just like walking in to the store knowing what I'm talking about.


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> ROFL...I can just imagine


 
Me? Passive aggressive?! Never


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mess up the scrapbook...and my photos when I get it done.


Scan the photos, leave them in an archival box, fiddle with the electronic versions. You can have a book made with the photos arranged how you want them from the scans.


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just know there is a possibility of ruining the pictures with certain glues and want to avoid those, I'll need to ask in the craft store.  I just like walking in to the store knowing what I'm talking about.


If you want the actual photos in an album, you could attach them with photo corners. Then there is no glue touching the pics. Then you can still take the photos out of the album to look at whatever might be written on the back and easily put the photos back in the album.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to put together a small (14") storage cube with 3 drawers for my craft room.  Sounds simple enough?  Tell that to my arthritic hands that don't want to pick up the tiny screws, hold the boards together as I tighten them or even grip the screwdriver right.  TB says he will help me, but the thing is I really want to do this one on my own.  He can help me when my 16 cube closet shelving arrives! I want to try to handle the small stuff. 

I got the cube, and a swivel organizer for buy one get the second for a penny.  They were $49.99 each so for $50 I got a great deal!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Scan the photos, leave them in an archival box, fiddle with the electronic versions. You can have a book made with the photos arranged how you want them from the scans.
> 
> If you want the actual photos in an album, you could attach them with photo corners. Then there is no glue touching the pics. Then you can still take the photos out of the album to look at whatever might be written on the back and easily put the photos back in the album.



I have a whole pile of very old photos and documents for our family tree.  I scan them and then put them in plastic sleeves in binders.  I have the good quality plastic ones and they keep everything neat, protected and sorted.

The unsorted and not scanned ones are in archival boxes waiting for their turns.  I only use printed copies from my digital images to give copies, show or even hang on the wall.

Princess, what a treasure you have received!  I am currently putting together family pictures for my two nephews (mainly for their ladies who have requested them).  Funny thing about that - my sister, their Mom, is a photographer


----------



## Andy M.

Just came in from digging my car out of another 9" of wet snow so the plow can clean out our parking spaces.  Then had to go back out and clean up after the plow so I can have a full width parking space.


----------



## pacanis

It's snowin' and blowin' here, too, Andy. Bitter cold. I don't think we're supposed to get what you guys did though.
I had to re-snap some siding on my house this morning from the winds we got yesterday.  It appears March has come in like a pride of lions.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> It's snowin' and blowin' here, too, Andy. Bitter cold. I don't think we're supposed to get what you guys did though.
> I had to re-snap some siding on my house this morning from the winds we got yesterday.  It appears March has come in like a pride of lions.





Andy M. said:


> Just came in from digging my car out of another 9" of wet snow so the plow can clean out our parking spaces.  Then had to go back out and clean up after the plow so I can have a full width parking space.



Aww, guys I feel for you I really do.  We are having severe weather problems here too.  I had to close my blinds because the sun was shining on my monitor and I couldn't see what I was typing.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> It's snowin' and blowin' here, too, Andy. Bitter cold. I don't think we're supposed to get what you guys did though...




Fred, we don't have the bitter cold or winds you have.  It's actually above freezing right now.  

This is a lot more snow than we had last year.  It was reported that Boston's snowfall level this year is about 26" over normal.  Last year it was about 30" below normal.  Our levels are similar. 

Our contract with the landscaper/snow removal company includes their dealing with a set amount of snow in the annual contract amount.  Any amount over that we get charged extra per inch.  We're already about 25" over the limit.  Fortunately, we budget for overage each year.  Some years we have leftover, some years, we don't.


----------



## taxlady

This is going to start sounding like a broken record. I'm working on tax returns. One client came by today to pick up returns.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Scan the pix before you put them in a book.


 

+1      yes, best thing to do


----------



## CharlieD

I am trying to work and there you guys keeping me busy here


----------



## LPBeier

This could go under several threads - pets, losing weight, last smile, etc.  But I chose this one because it is about something I did! 

I had to take Violet to the vet to get her nails trimmed.  It wasn't essential but she loves the people there and I thought it was a good thing.  But she was very nervous and even pulled away from one of her favourite people!  She was more squirmy for them than usual and couldn't wait to get back to the car.

Okay here it is:

To make up for it I decided to take her to the offleash park.  I have only gone there once without TB (Joie was with us) and Violet ended up running into me full force and knocked me down.  It was kind of the end of my knee and I never thought I could do it again.

The hardest part was getting her from the car (on leash) and into the park.  After that we did one round, each of us going our own speed.  I think we got close to a half hour of good aerobic workout.

She is asleep beside me and I am feeling really great!  I hope I can do this more!


----------



## pacanis

That sounds like something you did today to me, Laurie!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Pac.  An outing and a 30 minute walk might not be much for most people but for me it is a real accomplishment!  

I also just came back from a quick trip to the organic store to pick up some breakfast items for TB and me - Gluten free waffles, a GF pancake mix, goat yogurt, a chia/hemp mix to add to my yogurt with some flax seed (it has currants and cranberries in it too!), and a not-so-breakfasty treat - coconut  gluten free "ice cream" sandwiches.  They are expensive and tiny, but oh so tasty! 

So I think putting my feet up tonight and catching up on some TV has been earned.  We had a huge feed of chicken wings for lunch so I will probably just have a small salad for dinner later.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you, LP!


----------



## chopper

Sounds really fun L. P.  Good for you and Violet too. 

I'm baking some cookies for the guys. May need to chew some gum so I don't want to try one when they come from the oven.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Sounds really fun L. P.  Good for you and Violet too.
> 
> I'm baking some cookies for the guys. May need to chew some gum so I don't want to try one when they come from the oven.


Gum should do the trick. Cookie crumbs in gum is yucky.


----------



## Addie

I need to start getting ready for my last appointment with my eye surgeon tomorrow. But first I have to go out to the kitchen and put away all the clean dishes. I have absolutely no energy tonight. Spike was here and we watch Treasure Detectives together. It turned out that the Andy Warhol painting was not real but the Strad violin was and was worth 12M. It is on CNBC on Tuesday night. A little drawn out but I stay with it to find out if the treasure is real or not. 

I am nervous thinking about what my daughter will hear from her oncologist tomorrow. She gets the results from her last MRI. I also need to ask her if she talked to her daughter about the big meeting at Hooters.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to the store this morning and bought a jar of Krafts Miracle Whip. I have tried the store brands and to me they just don't taste as good. I buy a lot of store brand food but on this item I will stick to Krafts.


----------



## pacanis

Some things there is nothing like the original.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to the store this morning and bought a jar of Krafts Miracle Whip. I have tried the store brands and to me they just don't taste as good. I buy a lot of store brand food but on this item I will stick to Krafts.


 
I buy house brand veggies in the can for my cold veggie salad. But not peas. For them I only buy the LeSeur Petite Peas. I also only will buy brand names for cheeses. I would have to say 90% of my grocery order every month is house brand. That is probably why my cart is full to the top yet I still have a good amount of food stamps left for emergencies and items I forgot. Like my son says, "I not too proud."


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to the store this morning and bought a jar of Krafts Miracle Whip. I have tried the store brands and to me they just don't taste as good. I buy a lot of store brand food but on this item I will stick to Krafts.



I hear ya.  DH brought home a store brand of mayo, I haven't even opened it.  Gotta have my low fat Hellman's.

I usually wouldn't go with store brand cheese, but surprisingly, Our Family low fat shredded cheddar is quite decent, melts well, and has a nice flavor.  It's frequently on sale too.  Oh, and store brand Velveeta is nasty....

I'm doing the pre-cleaning lady pickup.  Always something I look forward to, not.


----------



## Andy M.

I have made an effort to switch to store brands to save a buck here and there.  Where we shop, the store brand products are almost always noticeably poorer quality.  Their cheeses and frozen veggies are really awful and they are squeezing out the national brands and replacing them with store brands.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yeah, have noticed that here too.  The only frozen baby peas we can get here is Our Family, which aren't bad, thankfully.


----------



## taxlady

I find the store brand cheddar is good. Of course I check the label that it's made of food and doesn't have any weird stuff in it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I have made an effort to switch to store brands to save a buck here and there. Where we shop, the store brand products are almost always noticeably poorer quality. Their cheeses and frozen veggies are really awful and they are squeezing out the national brands and replacing them with store brands.


 
Sounds like you have a DeMoula's nearby. We have the same problem in these here parts also.


----------



## MrsLMB

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to the store this morning and bought a jar of Krafts Miracle Whip. I have tried the store brands and to me they just don't taste as good. I buy a lot of store brand food but on this item I will stick to Krafts.


 
I have to agree with this.  DH loves Miracle Whip and I don't but I love Hellman's.

I've purchased store brands of both and been terribly sad that I did.

I figure it's better to spend a bit more on the real deal than to spend less on lessor quality and not enjoy your food or throw it away.

I do buy some things in store brand but very few .. for the same reasons .. poorer quality is not worth sacrificing my meals.

When I do find a good store brand I am all over it for life though !

We only have 2 stores in our town so when one or the other has a good sale on things like Miracle Whip or Hellmans I stock up.  Same with coffee .. get it on sale that way I can still enjoy the products.


----------



## Aunt Bea

MrsLMB said:


> I have to agree with this.  DH loves Miracle Whip and I don't but I love Hellman's.
> 
> I've purchased store brands of both and been terribly sad that I did.
> 
> I figure it's better to spend a bit more on the real deal than to spend less on lessor quality and not enjoy your food or throw it away.
> 
> I do buy some things in store brand but very few .. for the same reasons .. poorer quality is not worth sacrificing my meals.
> 
> When I do find a good store brand I am all over it for life though !
> 
> We only have 2 stores in our town so when one or the other has a good sale on things like Miracle Whip or Hellmans I stock up.  Same with coffee .. get it on sale that way I can still enjoy the products.




I agree and when people chastise me for not being thrifty or frugal I like to quote Ben Franklin who said “_The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of the low price is forgotten_“


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree and when people chastise me for not being thrifty or frugal I like to quote Ben Franklin who said “_The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of the low price is forgotten_“


What a great quote. We know Ben Franklin was thrifty.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing after a long day. Ready for bed soon.


----------



## Katie H

Trying to let the steam dissipate!  I received the hospital's bill for my knee replacement in November.  They have to have lost their mind.  Some of the charges don't even apply, especially charging me for medications that were NOT dispensed to me.

The bill is 6 pages long and will require my complete scrutiny.  I'm loaded for bear and will shoot if necessary.


----------



## Addie

When I had my last baby, they charged me for the delivery room. I have had five kids and have* never* been in a delivery room. That came off the bill real quick. But the most rediculous charge was $1.00 for one cracker. That came off the bill also. Along with some other ghost charges. What started out as a four figure bill, ended up less than $50.00. I have often wondered what they charged the Mexican women who would come into the hospital at the very last moment, have the baby, then an hour after the birth, get up and go home. A common practice in that town at the time.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I did the grocery shopping early this morning, got back before the rains started...it has been pretty cold today...love it!

Did some ironing and relaxed on the recliner most of the afternoon 

Steve finished up at work today and is on holidays now..we are heading away for a few days on Monday YAY!!

I went and bought a wi-fi Access Point Modem yesterday, so now we can take our tablets away with us too..so I can still sign in here at night after we have been out and about all day on our getaway 

Got to still be able to come here


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Katie H said:


> Trying to let the steam dissipate!  I received the hospital's bill for my knee replacement in November.  They have to have lost their mind.  Some of the charges don't even apply, especially charging me for medications that were NOT dispensed to me.
> 
> The bill is 6 pages long and will require my complete scrutiny.  I'm loaded for bear and will shoot if necessary.


When I read things like this H I realise how lucky I am to live in Wales, we dont even pay for drug prescriptions.I get 2 workouts a week free in the gym fully supervised by Cardiac Rehab nurses.They also provide cardiac diet help and very good support for my wife who has to live with me.


----------



## Snip 13

Bolas De Fraile said:


> When I read things like this H I realise how lucky I am to live in Wales, we dont even pay for drug prescriptions.I get 2 workouts a week free in the gym fully supervised by Cardiac Rehab nurses.They also provide cardiac diet help and very good support for my wife who has to live with me.


 
You are lucky! My chronic meds cost as much as my monthly groceries


----------



## Kylie1969

We are currently getting a contract done up for an artist to do our graphics for our new game...it is going to cost us $10,000 for the graphics this time...but you need to spend upfront to reap the benefits once the game gets taken by Big Fish Games 

For our first 3 games we made all the graphics ourselves but for our last game and this one, we hired an artist as people are expecting top notch graphics in their games these days, so it is best to leave it to the professionals


----------



## Zhizara

Yesterday was a major shopping day, so now, I'm making a list of new things I've added and thinking of ways to use them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up, Shrek already has the TV blaring away...


----------



## pacanis

I just finished snow blowing the driveway. It's a lovely December day.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I did the grocery shopping early this morning, got back before the rains started...it has been pretty cold today...love it!
> 
> Did some ironing and relaxed on the recliner most of the afternoon
> 
> Steve finished up at work today and is on holidays now..we are heading away for a few days on Monday YAY!!
> 
> I went and bought a wi-fi Access Point Modem yesterday, so now we can take our tablets away with us too..so I can still sign in here at night after we have been out and about all day on our getaway
> 
> Got to still be able to come here


Where are you going?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I did the grocery shopping early this morning, got back before the rains started...it has been pretty cold today...love it!
> 
> Did some ironing and relaxed on the recliner most of the afternoon
> 
> Steve finished up at work today and is on holidays now..we are heading away for a few days on Monday YAY!!
> 
> I went and bought a wi-fi Access Point Modem yesterday, so now we can take our tablets away with us too..so I can still sign in here at night after we have been out and about all day on our getaway
> 
> Got to still be able to come here


 
Yes indeed. You have three important things in life. Steve, Mum and DC. In that order.


----------



## Addie

Bolas De Fraile said:


> When I read things like this H I realise how lucky I am to live in Wales, we dont even pay for drug prescriptions.I get 2 workouts a week free in the gym fully supervised by Cardiac Rehab nurses.They also provide cardiac diet help and very good support for my wife who has to live with me.


 
I hear you loud and clear Bolas. I am so grateful for the medical care I get. And none of it cost me one cent. It sure makes old age not such a bad place to be.


----------



## Addie

I hope I am finally done with all the eye problems. I saw my eye surgeon yesterday for the last time. Don't have to go back for one year. And I FINALLY am able to use my reading glasses. It took less than two minutes to fix them so that I can look right through the center of the lens like I am supposed to. Not over the top. Winthrop provided the transportation to the eye clinic, I went in and the guy made the adjustment right there at the checkin window. DONE! YAY!!! Now I can get back to my sewing. I sure have missed being able to sit and do it for moments of quiet. Now I have to call my daughter and wish her a Happy Birthday. I can't believe I am the mother of a 57 y.o.


----------



## Andy M.

That's really good news Addie.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That's really good news Addie.


 
Thank you Andy. I am in such a good mood today. I just talked to my daughter and told her I was all through with the eyes. She mentioned that it has been more than a year that all this dang drama has been going on. Now I can give her all my attention.

I have two wheel chairs. One is a regular one that is very heavy and one is a travel one. I can lift that one myself with just one hand. She has had problems with her feet for eons. It all comes from the pointed shoes she wore all the time. You know the kind. The stilletoes. She now has developed bones where there shouldn't be any. And she is having a very difficult time walking. So her oncologist is going to put her in touch with a specialist. She wants to take one of my wheelchairs to get around outside her home. She is welcomed to it. I swore that once I got out of that chair, I would never sit in one again. And I haven't.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I just finished snow blowing the driveway. It's a lovely December day.


 
That must have taken the wind right out of you 
I can hardly blow out a birthday candle


----------



## Chef Munky

Stressing out already, I just woke up!

Have a Dr's appmt later today. Expecting one huge lecture about why I haven't chosen a new Cardiologist yet. Was supposed to do that in December.. Well I guess shining someone else on for a change was good sporting fun.  Actually I'm really fed up with all the meds they have me on. There is such a thing as over dosing your patients.

It's make or break day.. Where is that exit sign again?


----------



## taxlady

I'm between clients. So, I'm organizing the papers I already received.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I hope I am finally done with all the eye problems. I saw my eye surgeon yesterday for the last time. Don't have to go back for one year. And I FINALLY am able to use my reading glasses. It took less than two minutes to fix them so that I can look right through the center of the lens like I am supposed to. Not over the top. Winthrop provided the transportation to the eye clinic, I went in and the guy made the adjustment right there at the checkin window. DONE! YAY!!! Now I can get back to my sewing. I sure have missed being able to sit and do it for moments of quiet. Now I have to call my daughter and wish her a Happy Birthday. I can't believe I am the mother of a 57 y.o.



 I wish your daughter a very special HAPPY BIRTHDAY too.


----------



## pacanis

Snip 13 said:


> That must have taken the wind right out of you
> I can hardly blow out a birthday candle


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


>


 
Who me? Never!


----------



## bethzaring

I just completed some major rooting around in my storage unit and came up with my weedeater, gas can, digging fork, shovel, rake, hoe, loppers, pruners, and garden seeder.

Spring is here.

Still no sign of pots, pans, or camera.


----------



## Andy M.

Finally got around to making a tres leches cake.  I've been wanting to make on for about a year.  I started out with a white cake recipe from the internet and am currently soaking that in the tres leches mixture.  Later I'll make a whipped cream topping to complete the recipe.

I am disappointed in how the cake came out.  It sank a bit in spots while cooling.  I may have over mixed it.  I'm sure it'll taste OK.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Yes indeed. You have three important things in life. Steve, Mum and DC. In that order.



So true Ads


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Where are you going?



Taxy, we are heading to a lovely seaside town about a 2 hour drive from where we live called Victor Harbor 

Have been there many times before but just love the place!

We are staying there for 2 nights but overall it will be 3 days all up


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I hope I am finally done with all the eye problems. I saw my eye surgeon yesterday for the last time. Don't have to go back for one year. And I FINALLY am able to use my reading glasses. It took less than two minutes to fix them so that I can look right through the center of the lens like I am supposed to. Not over the top. Winthrop provided the transportation to the eye clinic, I went in and the guy made the adjustment right there at the checkin window. DONE! YAY!!! Now I can get back to my sewing. I sure have missed being able to sit and do it for moments of quiet. Now I have to call my daughter and wish her a Happy Birthday. I can't believe I am the mother of a 57 y.o.



Fabulous to hear Ads


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Birthday to your daughter Ads


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Taxy, we are heading to a lovely seaside town about a 2 hour drive from where we live called Victor Harbor
> 
> Have been there many times before but just love the place!
> 
> We are staying there for 2 nights but overall it will be 3 days all up


Sounds good. Shouldn't you have been doing this while the weather was hot?


----------



## Kylie1969

No, we hate the hot weather...we like it when it is pleasant, not too hot but not too cold 

It is still going to be 30c one day and 28c the next, so still quite warm....especially when we walk all around Granite Island....must remember the suncream and hats


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> No, we hate the hot weather...we like it when it is pleasant, not too hot but not too cold
> 
> It is still going to be 30c one day and 28c the next, so still quite warm....especially when we walk all around Granite Island....must remember the suncream and hats


Good, you won't be freezing your bums at the seashore. Been there, done that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> No, we hate the hot weather...we like it when it is pleasant, not too hot but not too cold
> 
> It is still going to be 30c one day and 28c the next, so still quite warm....especially when we walk all around Granite Island....must remember the suncream and hats



Don't forget to take pics, Kylie!

Happy birthday to your daughter, Addie!  We Aries are made of tough stuff!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, we will be taking photos for sure


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been in the lounge room this afternoon watching Avatar in 3D on blu ray...very good film


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on sales tax reports that I have to email to government tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Thank you Andy. I am in such a good mood today. I just talked to my daughter and told her I was all through with the eyes. She mentioned that it has been more than a year that all this dang drama has been going on. Now I can give her all my attention.
> 
> I have two wheel chairs. One is a regular one that is very heavy and one is a travel one. I can lift that one myself with just one hand. She has had problems with her feet for eons. It all comes from the pointed shoes she wore all the time. You know the kind. The stilletoes. She now has developed bones where there shouldn't be any. And she is having a very difficult time walking. So her oncologist is going to put her in touch with a specialist. She wants to take one of my wheelchairs to get around outside her home. She is welcomed to it. I swore that once I got out of that chair, I would never sit in one again. And I haven't.


Good for you Addie!
I spent a year in a wheelchair when I was 17. Broke my back. I vowed the same thing & continue to believe that.
Happy Birthday to your daughter!   Hope all continues to be well.


----------



## pacanis

I am debating whether or not I should clear the driveway or not again today.
It's not *too* bad...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I refuse to continue getting ready for work until I check the obits for my name...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I refuse to continue getting ready for work until I check the obits for my name...


 

Do you feel dead today PF?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Do you feel dead today PF?



Just having a hard time waking up today...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just having a hard time waking up today...


 
Get back into bed and have a mental health day


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> Get back into bed and have a mental health day



Wish I could...gov't doesn't care how I feel as long as the paperwork is done on time.  But, I can close my door and just work without interruption.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wish I could...gov't doesn't care how I feel as long as the paperwork is done on time. But, I can close my door and just work without interruption.


 
Hope you get through your day quickly and feel more rested tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well...I'm not in the obits...no other excuse will help.  I have to go to work!


----------



## justplainbill

Kicking myself for having paid Cooks.com $72.95 + $10.17 shipping for my purchase, six years ago, of a Lodge Logic 7 quart cast iron Dutch oven.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Kicking myself for having paid Cooks.com $72.95 + $10.17 shipping for my purchase, six years ago, of a Lodge Logic 7 quart cast iron Dutch oven.


Why is that?


----------



## tinlizzie

Changing my shoes to go work in the yard.  I sort of painted myself into a kitchen corner yesterday with a couple of good buys in the meat department, so this morning I had to put together a couple of casseroles to properly use up those deals.  Will freeze them for later on.  Still have 10 chicken thighs to do something with, but will be thinking while I'm weeding and do them later.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought a new bread (sample size) this morning called Focaccia Asiago. Asiago is a cheese and it was sprinkled on top, I liked the bread but the cheese was a bit bitter tasting. One of my favorite breads is the Country Loaf from Panera. Do you have a favorite boughten bread?


----------



## tinlizzie

I just got chased back into the house by a marauding band of ferocious ants that attacked my feet and legs and somehow made it all the way to my shoulder blade (well, one, did).  I do try to watch while I'm working that the ants don't sneak up on me - their bites itch like crazy and leave blisters that scar.  But I know when I'm beaten - I'm afraid the better 'man' prevailed.  Again.  Got out the itch cream, changed my clothes.  Chicken thighs, here I come, to save the day!  (Makes me think of Andy Kaufman, lip-synching to Mighty Mouse.)


----------



## tinlizzie

JoAnn L. said:


> I bought a new bread (sample size) this morning called Focaccia Asiago. Asiago is a cheese and it was sprinkled on top, I liked the bread but the cheese was a bit bitter tasting. One of my favorite breads is the Country Loaf from Panera. Do you have a favorite boughten bread?



I love them all -- especially sourdough and rye, but I'm trying hard to limit myself to one slice and think whole wheat is probably a better choice.  I try to find "artisan" bread that doesn't have the preservatives, etc. of regular off-the-shelf brands.


----------



## vitauta

i'm looking online to buy a small laptop pc.  yes, again! it's my fourth pc in two years. the one i'm using right now i bought just last thanksgiving.  as always, i have read through many customer reviews of all of the computers i am considering to buy.  and so, now i come to my dc friends again for any advice you might have. 

i realize that the main problem i have with my pc's breaking down has to do with my habit of choosing the low cost brands every time. i either can't afford, or am unwilling to spend the money for one of the reliable name brands. 

right now i am on the verge of going with either ASUS or the HP brand.  which would you choose and why?  is there another brand i should consider?  thank you for any input you have for me....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i'm looking online to buy a small laptop pc.  yes, again! it's my fourth pc in two years. the one i'm using right now i bought just last thanksgiving.  as always, i have read through many customer reviews of all of the computers i am considering to buy.  and so, now i come to my dc friends again for any advice you might have.
> 
> i realize that the main problem i have with my pc's breaking down has to do with my habit of choosing the low cost brands every time. i either can't afford, or am unwilling to spend the money for one of the reliable name brands.
> 
> right now i am on the verge of going with either ASUS or the HP brand.  which would you choose and why?  is there another brand i should consider?  thank you for any input you have for me....


I can't really tell you anything about ASUS or HP computers.

I have an "MSI" that's almost two years old and works pretty good. I almost always buy from a local store called MicroBytes. They have great tech guys and even their sales people are geeks. They will put a computer together for me according to my specs and the prices are decent.

If you could find a store like that in your area, that's what I would recommend.


----------



## pacanis

tinlizzie said:


> I just got chased back into the house by a marauding band of ferocious ants that attacked my feet and legs and somehow made it all the way to my shoulder blade (well, one, did). I do try to watch while I'm working that the ants don't sneak up on me - their bites itch like crazy and leave blisters that scar. But I know when I'm beaten - I'm afraid the better 'man' prevailed. Again. Got out the itch cream, changed my clothes. Chicken thighs, here I come, to save the day! (Makes me think of Andy Kaufman, lip-synching to Mighty Mouse.)


 
Fire ants? 
I remember leaning back against a fence post while in SW FLA... I quickly learned to check the base for nests after that.


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> Why is that?


I see what appears to be the identical pot on Amazon for less than $60 and with free shipping.  That's some $23 less than I paid Cooking.com (erroneously referred to by me as cooks.com).


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> I see what appears to be the identical pot on Amazon for less than $60 and with free shipping.  That's some $23 less than I paid Cooking.com (erroneously referred to by me as cooks.com).


Well, at least you already got a few years of use out of it.

I just saw an ad from my cell phone company for the phone I bought in January. I paid $250 with a two year contract and the ad is for $99 with a two year contract. grrr


----------



## vitauta

can someone please tell me how and where i can use my free 4g mobil broadband?  does this mean that my pc is still internet connected when i take it on the road?  i already googled, and i'm still having to ask....


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...I just saw an ad from my cell phone company for the phone I bought in January. I paid $250 with a two year contract and the ad is for $99 with a two year contract. grrr



I guess the new models have been introduced.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Well, at least you already got a few years of use out of it.
> 
> I just saw an ad from my cell phone company for the phone I bought in January. I paid $250 with a two year contract and the ad is for $99 with a two year contract. grrr


 
I would be on the phone within seconds after seeing that. Just tell them they might as well transfer you right to the retention department. That kind of thing really burns me.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I would be on the phone within seconds after seeing that. Just tell them they might as well transfer you right to the retention department. That kind of thing really burns me.


I'm thinking about it. It isn't just 25 or 50% less.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm thinking about it. It isn't just 25 or 50% less.



I agree with Pac.  That's nuts, since it's the same phone.  Wouldn't hurt to try.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are just about to head out for a nice walk as it is a lovely cool, sunny morning, perfect for a walk


----------



## taxlady

We just finished taco supper (yay!), so I thought it was appropriate to make Margaritas. Since we had beer with supper, I may be a bit schnozzled for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Kylie1969

Back from our walk, very nice out there 

Starting to do some packing for our small trip now


----------



## Dawgluver

We just got back from a walk too.  It was actually nice, in the 40F range, and no wind.  Headed out to dinner.


----------



## taxlady

I just did some online shopping at Staples.ca: a " Google Nexus 7 by ASUS, Android 4.2, 32GB, 4G Cellular" for Stirling, a " NeatCo NeatReceipts PC Mobile
Scanner" for me (I have one that is tied to MS Office, I'll try to sell that one), some portfolios that I give to my clients with their tax stuff, and some LightScribe DVDs that I use for my clients. I had $40 worth of coupons off the price. It is all supposed to arrive on Tuesday. Free shipping on $20 worth, so I qualified. 

I've been having issues printing the labels with the LightScribe software, so I downloaded some shareware. I'm doing the 10 day free trial on the first one. The other one has a 15 day free trial, which I will try out next. The first one is pretty good, but not perfect. I'll see how it goes.

I'll also just signed up for the 10 day free trial of e-courier.ca. It allows me to send and receive stuff encrypted. This is very useful in dealing with my clients. It has all its servers in Canada, so I don't have to worry about the Patriot Act.


----------



## chopper

I'm watching Star Trek with my hubby and my son. Petting a golden too!  Life is good!


----------



## simonbaker

Tired. Waiting to go to bed. The daughter is out w a friend. She just texted, they are on their way home from the movie. A friends dad pre- agreed to bring them home. Sleepover at our house tonight. Dh already asleep in the chair.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I'm watching Star Trek with my hubby and my son. Petting a golden too!  Life is good!



I saw a vanity plate tonight it said "AUENZ"  took about 15 seconds for it to click!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I saw a vanity plate tonight it said *"AUENZ"*  took about 15 seconds for it to click!


Well, I've spent more than 15 seconds on it and the penny still hasn't dropped. Hint? Heck, never mind the hint, gimme the answer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Well, I've spent more than 15 seconds on it and the penny still hasn't dropped. Hint? Heck, never mind the hint, gimme the answer.



AU = Gold
ENZ

Goldens, there were two retrievers in the car.  Clever, I like figuring out license plates.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> AU = Gold
> ENZ
> 
> Goldens, there were two retrievers in the car.  Clever, I like figuring out license plates.


Thanks. It might have been easier if I had seen the doggies, but only might.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> AU = Gold
> ENZ
> 
> Goldens, there were two retrievers in the car.  Clever, I like figuring out license plates.



Heh.  Got the gold part, then was stuck trying to figure out the element EN.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been in the lounge room all afternoon again watching a movie, then out in the garden relaxing in the sun with a coffee...now about to start making dinner


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> Well, at least you already got a few years of use out of it.
> 
> I just saw an ad from my cell phone company for the phone I bought in January. I paid $250 with a two year contract and the ad is for $99 with a two year contract. grrr


We're still carrying a Motorola W755 that we purchased in June 2009.  We felt compelled to buy one because pay phones have gone the way of the dinosaur.  Over the course of the past 3.75 years, our annualized cost has amounted to less than $150.  Since we only carry it for emergencies and our carrier wanted us to supply a social security number for most all of their plans, I opted for the prepaid option and currently have a credit balance of over $350.  I do not look forward to having to buy a new battery.  Thinking about those with Obamaphones is enough to give me knots in my shorts.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> We're still carrying a Motorola W755 that we purchased in June 2009.  We felt compelled to buy one because pay phones have gone the way of the dinosaur.  Over the course of the past 3.75 years, our annualized cost has amounted to less than $150.  Since we only carry it for emergencies and our carrier wanted us to supply a social security number for most all of their plans, I opted for the prepaid option and currently have a credit balance of over $350.  I do not look forward to having to buy a new battery.  Thinking about those with Obamaphones is enough to give me knots in my shorts.


I hadn't heard about the "Obamaphone", so I googled it. There is really no such thing. You might as well call it a "Reagnphone" because the program that allows poor people to have subsidized phones started under Reagan.


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> I hadn't heard about the "Obamaphone", so I googled it. There is really no such thing. You might as well call it a "Reagnphone" because the program that allows poor people to have subsidized phones started under Reagan.


Back in the 1980's our phone bill ran under $12 per month.
To boot there was NO phone in our household prior to 1958.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks. It might have been easier if I had seen the doggies, but only might.



I only saw the goggies when their Mom opened the car door, they popped their heads up.  It just confirmed my guess.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> AU = Gold
> ENZ
> 
> Goldens, there were two retrievers in the car.  Clever, I like figuring out license plates.


----------



## pacanis

I would have thought the people were from Pittsburgh... that whole "you-ins" thing.
Ah, you-ins, stop following so close.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I hadn't heard about the "Obamaphone", so I googled it. There is really no such thing. You might as well call it a "Reagnphone" because the program that allows poor people to have subsidized phones started under Reagan.



It's not actually called the Obamaphone.  That is a nickname because of the large number of people who are now on food stamps, welfare and Medicaid under this administration, and can qualify for the government funded phones. The free phones given out by the government are funded by the "universal service fund" on our phone bills.  You can usually find it on the second page of your bill. The first telephone tax was passed in 1898 to fund the Spanish American War.  It stayed on the books in some form until 2006!  The Lifeline program ( the free phones) was spearheaded by President Wilson iN 1913.  It was expanded by FDR in 1934.  It was modernized by President Clinton in 1996.
The cost to those paying their phone bill has increased significantly since 2008 which may be another reason for the nickname.  You are right, they are not actually called obamaphones.   but...it didn't start with Reagan.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> It's not actually called the Obamaphone.  That is a nickname because of the large number of people who are now on food stamps, welfare and Medicaid under this administration, and can qualify for the government funded phones. The free phones given out by the government are funded by the "universal service fund" on our phone bills.  You can usually find it on the second page of your bill. The first telephone tax was passed in 1898 to fund the Spanish American War.  It stayed on the books in some form until 2006!  The Lifeline program ( the free phones) was spearheaded by President Wilson iN 1913.  It was expanded by FDR in 1934.  It was modernized by President Clinton in 1996.
> The cost to those paying their phone bill has increased significantly since 2008 which may be another reason for the nickname.  You are right, they are not actually called obamaphones.   but...it didn't start with Reagan.


Thanks for all the info. I read that there had been something in 1934 to try to give universal access to phones. I didn't realize it went back as far as Wilson in 1913! I got the impression, from my reading, that the current Lifeline program started in the Reagan years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting around and wondering if I want to do anything today or just sit around.


----------



## taxlady

Trying to get my bum in gear to do some grocery shopping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have several boxes of books to take to the used bookstore...but I can do that tomorrow.  Laundry needs done, but I have a few days to consider it.  I think today will be a bum day...


----------



## chopper

Laundry, cleaning, and watching the weather from inside. Blizzard conditions; blowing and snowing.    I like snow, but not like this, and I think I am ready for spring.


----------



## Dawgluver

Paid some of Mom's bills.  Hard to get used to writing checks and using stamps, I pay all mine electronically.  Was going to start some laundry, when I opened the washer lid, there was a white pillowcase and a white rug soaking in the washer.  Upon inspection, they were covered in purpley- red stains.  I sprayed the case with Wine-Away, which ALWAYS gets out red wine stains, but the stains didn't budge.  When I questioned DH, he denied spilling anything and had been wondering  where his pillowcase went.  Only thing we can figure is the cleaning lady spilled some type of red liquid (apparently not wine) and tried to soak it out.   I've got the case soaking in Oxyclean, but I'm afraid it's a lost cause.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Paid some of Mom's bills.  Hard to get used to writing checks and using stamps, I pay all mine electronically.  Was going to start some laundry, when I opened the washer lid, there was a white pillowcase and a white rug soaking in the washer.  Upon inspection, they were covered in purpley- red stains.  I sprayed the case with Wine-Away, which ALWAYS gets out red wine stains, but the stains didn't budge.  When I questioned DH, he denied spilling anything and had been wondering  where his pillowcase went.  Only thing we can figure is the cleaning lady spilled some type of red liquid (apparently not wine) and tried to soak it out.   I've got the case soaking in Oxyclean, but I'm afraid it's a lost cause.



And then she forgot it...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And then she forgot it...



Yes.  She forgets stuff in the strangest places.  It's like a treasure hunt, I find vacuum cleaner parts, rolls of paper towels, spray bottles, dusters,  remotes, etc, all far away from where they should be!  Sweetest lady, but a mite distractable.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Paid some of Mom's bills.  Hard to get used to writing checks and using stamps, I pay all mine electronically.  Was going to start some laundry, when I opened the washer lid, there was a white pillowcase and a white rug soaking in the washer.  Upon inspection, they were covered in purpley- red stains.  I sprayed the case with Wine-Away, which ALWAYS gets out red wine stains, but the stains didn't budge.  When I questioned DH, he denied spilling anything and had been wondering  where his pillowcase went.  Only thing we can figure is the cleaning lady spilled some type of red liquid (apparently not wine) and tried to soak it out.   I've got the case soaking in Oxyclean, but I'm afraid it's a lost cause.


There's also Rit or Tintex colour remover. If that doesn't work, you could dye it red.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> There's also Rit or Tintex colour remover. If that doesn't work, you could dye it red.



Oh, I have a packet of Rit color remover!  Thanks for the reminder, Taxy!  I'd thought of practicing my tie-dying too.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> It's not actually called the Obamaphone. That is a nickname because of the large number of people who are now on food stamps, welfare and Medicaid under this administration, and can qualify for the government funded phones. The free phones given out by the government are funded by the "universal service fund" on our phone bills. You can usually find it on the second page of your bill. The first telephone tax was passed in 1898 to fund the Spanish American War. It stayed on the books in some form until 2006! The Lifeline program ( the free phones) was spearheaded by President Wilson iN 1913. It was expanded by FDR in 1934. It was modernized by President Clinton in 1996.
> The cost to those paying their phone bill has increased significantly since 2008 which may be another reason for the nickname. You are right, they are not actually called obamaphones.  but...it didn't start with Reagan.


 
Very interesting, Chopper.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I have a packet of Rit color remover!  Thanks for the reminder, Taxy!  I'd thought of practicing my tie-dying too.



Well hush my mouth.  Oxyclean to the rescue!  It took the stains out of the case!  Soaking the rug in it now.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> Well hush my mouth.  Oxyclean to the rescue!  It took the stains out of the case!  Soaking the rug in it now.



Go oxyclean!


----------



## CWS4322

Dishes--for the 5th time today. I started the day by cleaning both fridges, pickled 3 doz eggs, and then tackled the sauce for tonight's lasagne, the bread, the mushroom appy, a batch of chicken soup, made homemade laundry soap, and am finally taking a little break while the bread rises and the noodle dough rests. Busy day in the kitchen. Oh, and 2 loads of laundry. I'm pooped.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from the hospital. I had a mild heart attack yesterday morning while I was on the computer with DC. I am all right now. But I came home with another problem. The paramedics in the ambulance used some heavy duty tape for the IV. And the had it down right on the top of my had where my skin in very fragile and thin. The nurse in the ER removed it like the always do. She just ripped it off. In doing so she ripped the skin right off the top of my hand. I don't blame her. I blame the paramedics. Now the new wound will not stop bleeding. I have lost count of the number of time the dressing has had to be changed because it keeps bleeding through. And the dressing is very thick. We got one of the spots to stop bleeding, but it is the big one that is giving me so much trouble. The problem is that when you go to change the dressing, it sticks to the wound and the bleeding starts all over again. I have put some bacitracin on it and hope that helps to stop the bleeding and keep the dressing from sticking. The only reason I keep changing it because the dressing becomes saturated with blood. This new dressing with the bacitracin seems to be working. I have my fingers crossed.

Spike came to pick me up. Bless his heart. He had my scooter right next to the door so I wouldn't have to walk. The paramedics thought I was nuts for leaving my door unlocked. But I called him from the ER to let him know and he went right up to my apartment and got my keys and locked it. He also picked up my coat and other things he knew I would need when I was discharged. I know I can depend on him in an emergency. Teddy was beside himself when he saw me. He kept jumping and climbing all over me in the car. I never got so many kisses. I just love that dog.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, so sorry to hear all this 

I told Steve that you had a mild heart attack whilst on DC, he said, "see what happens when you spend too long on DC"  

Joking aside though, I hope your OK and that your hand stops bleeding


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're OK, Addie, and hope the hand is better soon!

 Kylie!


----------



## Addie

I am fine. This was HA #4. It was a practice run for the big one to come some day. I just changed the dressing on my hand again. The bleeding is starting to let up. The Bacitracin is do its job. The coating over the bleeding is acting as a plug. That plus the pressure of the dressing is a big help. If I sat with my other hand over the bleeding, the pressure would stop it. But that raw wound is very sore and sensitive. It hurts just to have the pressure of the dressing. Just think how sore your knee was when you scraped it as a kid. Well this wound had a couple of layers of skin just ripped off. It has the pain of a first degree burn where the skin is burnt to a crisp for a layer or two. I will call Winthrop first thing Monday morning and let them know I want to come in that day so they can take a look at it. I feel the hospital didn't take it seriously enough. I am more concerned with my hand than I was with the HA. 

I am sure if they had kept me over the weekend, someone would have noticed my absence from DC. I would have had Spike come on line and let you all know where I was and why. He knows how important DC is to me and all the friends I have made in this great forum. I certainly don't want to create any major worries for all of you. I am fine now. (Except for this dang hand thing.) Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Addie! (((hugs))) I hope the hand/arm wound heals up quickly.  (for you) and  (for your daughter)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Oh Addie! (((hugs))) I hope the hand/arm wound heals up quickly.  (for you) and  (for your daughter)


 
Thank you for the angels. My hand seems to be doing better with this last dressing. There is no bleeding through the dressing this time. Now if I am sure the bleeding has really stopped, I will put a plastic zippy bag over my hand and take a shower.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie, I am so very sorry to hear the news about  your HA & your hand. Keeping prayers with positive thoughts coming your way. Y


----------



## simonbaker

You take it easy!  You were spared for a reason. This world isn't ready to be done with such a wonderful person like you!!  and don't forget that!


----------



## Addie

*I am so proud*

When my youngest son was in school going for his second Masters Degree in Medical Sciences, he developed a safer procedure for a surgical procedure. He then was chosen to teach some of the top specialists in that field how to do it. They in turn taught others. He graduated with honors and had his paper published on it. To be published in the medical field is a major BIG, BIG thing. You make you name that way.

He was accepted at Yale Medical School for their Physician Assistant (PA) program. They wined and dined him for two weeks. He also received offers from Harvard, Emory and several other schools. He chose Yale because they allowed him more academic freedom. Toward the end of his studies there, the folks from the Springfield Hospital in Vermont contacted Yale and asked them to recommend a couple of their students to come to Vermont and work in their ER. They only recommended my son. So when he graduated he and his new wife headed north. He loved his job there and stayed three years. But they missed home. So when the Massachusetts Memorial Hospital in Worcester asked him to come there to work, he accepted. Then Boston University heard of all his accomplishments and asked him to come there and develop a new program for students who wanted to become PA's. In the meantime he has been serving as the National President for PA's. He accepted that job and in turn he not only has been working on this program, but traveling all over the country giving lectures to other medical folks of ER and Trauma care. He has also published papers on this subject. He has made quite a name for himself in ER and Trauma care. He is now considered an expert. 

He just returned from a seven day stint in Las Vegas giving lectures on this subject. I called him to let him know I was all right. The hospital always call him when I am admitted as he is my medical proxy. He was exhausted. He told me that while he was there, a group of physicians wanted to pay his way through medical school to become a physician. He turned it down. It would take a lot of time from his family life. The main reason he accepted the job at BU. And at his level of expertise, he already does as much as any physician in the ER. In fact a lot of times they will turn to him and ask what he recommends for treatment of a patient. 

I guess I lost track of time when I called him. I thought he was at his office just a couple of buildings away from where I was and wanted him to bring me a cup of real coffee. "Ma, I would have to drive for 45 minutes there and 45 minutes to get back. It is Saturday and I am not at work. I am at home resting. I will do it if you really need that cup of coffee. "

"Forget it. Your brother is on his way to pick me up, I will tell him to have a cup of coffee for me in the car." 

Now you know why I am so proud of my youngest son. As tired as he was, he would have driven all that way just to bring me a cup of real coffee.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You take it easy! You were spared for a reason. This world isn't ready to be done with such a wonderful person like you!! and don't forget that!


 

You are right. I have a few people in the building I want to aggravate some more. And then there is the contest going on with my daughter and her cousin. My daughter wants me to live longer than my sister. My sister died at 74 and 8 months. So I have to live longer so my daughter can throw it in her cousins face. I have nine months to go. They have been rivals all their lives. I just want to know what the prize is if I win.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you are fine Addie.  Heart attacks are so...anticlimatic at times.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I just got back from the hospital. I had a mild heart attack yesterday morning while I was on the computer with DC. I am all right now. But I came home with another problem. The paramedics in the ambulance used some heavy duty tape for the IV. And the had it down right on the top of my had where my skin in very fragile and thin. The nurse in the ER removed it like the always do. She just ripped it off. In doing so she ripped the skin right off the top of my hand. I don't blame her. I blame the paramedics. Now the new wound will not stop bleeding. I have lost count of the number of time the dressing has had to be changed because it keeps bleeding through. And the dressing is very thick. We got one of the spots to stop bleeding, but it is the big one that is giving me so much trouble. The problem is that when you go to change the dressing, it sticks to the wound and the bleeding starts all over again. I have put some bacitracin on it and hope that helps to stop the bleeding and keep the dressing from sticking. The only reason I keep changing it because the dressing becomes saturated with blood. This new dressing with the bacitracin seems to be working. I have my fingers crossed.
> 
> Spike came to pick me up. Bless his heart. He had my scooter right next to the door so I wouldn't have to walk. The paramedics thought I was nuts for leaving my door unlocked. But I called him from the ER to let him know and he went right up to my apartment and got my keys and locked it. He also picked up my coat and other things he knew I would need when I was discharged. I know I can depend on him in an emergency. Teddy was beside himself when he saw me. He kept jumping and climbing all over me in the car. I never got so many kisses. I just love that dog.



Addie!!!!!

So glad your here. What would we do without ya!? Hmmm Lil Missy.
Behave yourself. Like I'm one to talk. Just had a very serious warning from my Dr the other day. He's never ever been stern with me. My B/P has been too high. Cholesterol level is getting out of hand. I tire easily.Actually just woke up from a nap. He thinks myblurred vision could be caused by my higher b/p have my eyes checked asap. Refilled my prescription for nitro until I can get in to meet my new Cardiologist.

It looks like were going to have to keep each other in check. I'm alright wit dat!

BIG HUGGS! 

Munky.


----------



## chopper

Sorry to hear of your HA and your sore on your hand Addie.  Hope you are better really soon. (((Addie)))


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie!!!!!
> 
> So glad your here. What would we do without ya!? Hmmm Lil Missy.
> Behave yourself. Like I'm one to talk. Just had a very serious warning from my Dr the other day. He's never ever been stern with me. My B/P has been too high. Cholesterol level is getting out of hand. I tire easily.Actually just woke up from a nap. He thinks my blurred vision could be caused by my higher b/p have my eyes checked asap. Refilled my prescription for nitro until I can get in to meet my new Cardiologist.
> 
> It looks like were going to have to keep each other in check. I'm alright wit dat!
> 
> BIG HUGGS!
> 
> Munky.


 
I do take any heart problems very seriously. Yet when the medics arrived I was trying to make a pot of coffee. The funny  thing is all my numbers are in a perfect place. Even my sugars are in the low 100's. It is just my heart that is giving me trouble every so often. I never have a good EKG. Even when I am feeling fine. Just as a reminder that I am not 20 y.o. I can't do all the things I did then. I have the spray nitro. It works much quicker than the pills. I have three bottles of it. One I keep in the pocket of my scooter. One in my purse and one right on my nightstand. So I always have one with me. The one on my nightstand went into my sewing bag that I took to the hospital. I don't know why. They have it in all the ambulances. That is where I learned about the spray. I love it. It takes the pills too long to work for me. 

It looks like I am going to have to stay on your case like I do with SimonBaker. I am sure she was surprised to find out that I read every post she makes regarding what she was eating each meal. She too, got a life or death warning from her doctor. She was smart enough to believe him and do something about it immediately. Start with your diet and the salt shaker. You can salt your foods as you cook, (go easy with the salt there) but no salting your food at the table. After a while you won't even notice the difference. Get your BP down and start watching your weight. Try to lose those pounds you have been wanting to shed. If SB can do it, so can you.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I have been busy packing and getting organised for our trip, we are leaving tomorrow


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I do take any heart problems very seriously. Yet when the medics arrived I was trying to make a pot of coffee. The funny  thing is all my numbers are in a perfect place. Even my sugars are in the low 100's. It is just my heart that is giving me trouble every so often. I never have a good EKG. Even when I am feeling fine. Just as a reminder that I am not 20 y.o. I can't do all the things I did then. I have the spray nitro. It works much quicker than the pills. I have three bottles of it. One I keep in the pocket of my scooter. One in my purse and one right on my nightstand. So I always have one with me. The one on my nightstand went into my sewing bag that I took to the hospital. I don't know why. They have it in all the ambulances. That is where I learned about the spray. I love it. It takes the pills too long to work for me.
> 
> It looks like I am going to have to stay on your case like I do with SimonBaker. I am sure she was surprised to find out that I read every post she makes regarding what she was eating each meal. She too, got a life or death warning from her doctor. She was smart enough to believe him and do something about it immediately. Start with your diet and the salt shaker. You can salt your foods as you cook, (go easy with the salt there) but no salting your food at the table. After a while you won't even notice the difference. Get your BP down and start watching your weight. Try to lose those pounds you have been wanting to shed. If SB can do it, so can you.



Addie,
My first and only one so far I wasn't aware that it was actually happening.
It happened 2 weeks to the day of the last major surgery. It was the 5th surgery that I had in 6months time. I had lost too much blood. It wouldn't have happened if they had listened to me to begin with. I told them I was sick. Told my Dr on my follow up visit that I couldn't take a deep breath when I laid on my left side. He told me to go home and walk it off. It didn't come to mind until I was coughing up blood clots something is seriously wrong. I took 3 showers that morning and actually went to bed. Good thing I didn't fall asleep.

My weight isn't an issue 74lbs isn't all that and a bag of chips. I don't salt food unless it's absolutely necessary. I had stopped taking all those meds they had me on. My body couldn't handle the dosages. The side effects were too much, was taking it's toll on me physically. Yet my Cardio Dr wanted to increase them. Well when he said that I said no. Went Cardio Dr shopping. Picked one. Haven't met him yet. If it takes another try I'll keep plugging through.

My B/P is mostly stress related. It's not easy being me.


----------



## Addie

I wish I had your weight problem. I can understand the too much medications. I have had to take the same problem into my own hands. Fortunately the hospital saw that I am being overdosed and changed a lot of my meds. They removed two and reduced three. They gave me a copy of the report that they sent to my PCP. They weren't rude, but did explain that most of my heart problems were being caused by my being over medicated. Like you, it goes back to my PCP not paying attention to what was being prescribed by the other doctors. And my cardio doctor wasn't paying attention to what my PCP was giving me. The doctor that was looking after me in the hospital ordered a bunch of tests. Six vials of blood. He was determined to get to the bottom of my problems with my heart. Fortunately, I had just taken my morning pills when all my problems started at home. So my system was full of them and was reacting to them. 

Like you, I had to take matters into my own hands. We are the ultimate one who is responsible for our health. I don't have any stress related problems. I live alone. My kids are all grown and other than my daughters cancer, they are all doing well. I do have one son that is a recovering drug addict. If I don't hear from him at least once a week, I do start to worry that he may be back on the needle. Then out of the blue he calls just to say hello. Stress will kill you quicker than anything else. So I try to keep thoughts of my son with his problems out of my mind. His income is spotty and that is his biggest worry. Worry enough to drive him back to the needle. 

Try to find a way to reduce the stress. Yoga, exercise classes, anything that will take your mind of the stress. Let me know how you are doing. 

BTW, did your doctor ever explain the signs of a heart attack? They are different for a woman than a man. If he hasn't you need to look up the American Heart on the Internet and find out what they are. They also have some literature that can be of a great help.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glad you are fine Addie. Heart attacks are so...anticlimatic at times.


 
Aren't they though? I have had only one big one and I was in the ER when that happened. That turned into a national event. The doctor ignored my allergy to heprin and ordered it for me. He over rode the computer flashing red showing him I was allergic to it. As a result, the company that provided the computer was notified and the program was rewritten for all facilities that had it in their system. Now you cannot over ride the computer and all medications cannot not be dispensed without the right code. If a patient is allergic to a med, the computer will refuse to issue the code for the medication. 

Fortunately I know the signs of a heart attack from those of angina. My cardio doctor had an education session with me. Bless his heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Symptoms of Heart Disease in Women - Go Red For Women

http://www.womenheart.org/

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/heartdiseaseinwomen.html


----------



## Snip 13

Glad you are ok Addie  Please look after yourself!

I am attempting to wake properly and get ready for Church. Darn it I'm tired today!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just been reading through all of them, thanks Fi, it is good to know these things


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Glad you are ok Addie  Please look after yourself!
> 
> I am attempting to wake properly and get ready for Church. Darn it I'm tired today!



Why are you so tired Snip?


----------



## LPBeier

I totally agree about heart problems being "anticlimactic".  When I had my chest pains last September and was rushed to the hospital in an ambulance with sirens blaring, only to spend 7 hours sitting in a chair in the waiting room.  They told me it wasn't a heart attack but my cholesterol was high and my BP was all over the place.  I sat another 4 hours in a recliner chair waiting to take another blood test and BP after being given some medication only to be sent home saying there was nothing wrong,

Then I get a call that morning telling me my stress test and other ones were scheduled for two days later and that I was being referred to a cardiologist on a rush basis.

When I got to see him he told me 

1. My cholesterol was out of control so he prescribed some medication
2. My blood pressure was inconsistent, which I have known since going to a BP clinic at university many years ago.
4.  I need to lose about 45 pounds which I also knew (the Cardiologist was at least 300 pounds, seriously).
3. There could be a blockage at the bottom of my heart which needed an angiogram and probably angioplasty.

This last one terrified me because my mother had problems with hers and they had to use the paddles to bring her back.  It affected her for the rest of her life both good and bad.

I waited for 3 months for the procedure and told the nurses my fears.  They gave me two sedatives to calm me and one nurse held my hand.  The doctor went in, I watched the whole thing (through groggy eyes) on the monitor and after about five minutes the doctor (not the one I originally saw) said it was done and my heart was "perfect". 

I then had to lay still for 3 hours on my back with my head flat on the pillow.  TB was allowed to give me a provided lunch of a sandwich, juice and cookies but I had to have them while not lifting my head.  My body does not stay still for more than about 10 - 15 minutes and I need to go from sitting, standing or laying down every hour or so.  Even with the sedative this was very hard on me. 

I was happy and angry at the same time.  Happy that the result was good but angry that I had to go through all of that - emotionally and physically.

And after all the procedure everything was to go back to "normal".  I didn't have a heart problem, I was given meds for my blood pressure and cholesterol and that was that. 

Very anticlimactic.  

But I always knew my heart was the best part of my body!


----------



## Snip 13

Kylie1969 said:


> Why are you so tired Snip?


 
Daniel was awake a few times again last night and hubby must have had a sleeping pill. Could hear him making noise till early this morning 
He gets really weird on pills, like a drunk 
The meds must have kicked in now though, hubby is snoring for the A team!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I have just been reading through all of them, thanks Fi, it is good to know these things



I don't want anyone driving around town thinking they just don't feel right like I was 24 hours before I went to the ER...Heck I could've had the big one on the street and caused a big accident.  As it was I had the big one in the ER, but I had been having signs of it for at least an entire day before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I totally agree about heart problems being "anticlimactic".  When I had my chest pains last September and was rushed to the hospital in an ambulance with sirens blaring, only to spend 7 hours sitting in a chair in the waiting room.  They told me it wasn't a heart attack but my cholesterol was high and my BP was all over the place.  I sat another 4 hours in a recliner chair waiting to take another blood test and BP after being given some medication only to be sent home saying there was nothing wrong,
> 
> Then I get a call that morning telling me my stress test and other ones were scheduled for two days later and that I was being referred to a cardiologist on a rush basis.
> 
> When I got to see him he told me
> 
> 1. My cholesterol was out of control so he prescribed some medication
> 2. My blood pressure was inconsistent, which I have known since going to a BP clinic at university many years ago.
> 4.  I need to lose about 45 pounds which I also knew (the Cardiologist was at least 300 pounds, seriously).
> 3. There could be a blockage at the bottom of my heart which needed an angiogram and probably angioplasty.
> 
> This last one terrified me because my mother had problems with hers and they had to use the paddles to bring her back.  It affected her for the rest of her life both good and bad.
> 
> I waited for 3 months for the procedure and told the nurses my fears.  They gave me two sedatives to calm me and one nurse held my hand.  The doctor went in, I watched the whole thing (through groggy eyes) on the monitor and after about five minutes the doctor (not the one I originally saw) said it was done and my heart was "perfect".
> 
> I then had to lay still for 3 hours on my back with my head flat on the pillow.  TB was allowed to give me a provided lunch of a sandwich, juice and cookies but I had to have them while not lifting my head.  My body does not stay still for more than about 10 - 15 minutes and I need to go from sitting, standing or laying down every hour or so.  Even with the sedative this was very hard on me.
> 
> I was happy and angry at the same time.  Happy that the result was good but angry that I had to go through all of that - emotionally and physically.
> 
> And after all the procedure everything was to go back to "normal".  I didn't have a heart problem, I was given meds for my blood pressure and cholesterol and that was that.
> 
> Very anticlimactic.
> 
> But I always knew my heart was the best part of my body!



They were just leaving the room with a normal EKG reading when I told them if they hooked me back up they would see what I was feeling, since it was starting back up...that was the big one and it never ended...last I remember was being rushed to the cath lab, moved to another table.  I do remember telling the tech who was shaving a spot that he was hired.  I woke up when it was all over and I was in a hospital bed and I was there for a few hours and sent home.  We stopped and bought dinner in the grocery store on the way home.  Anti-climatic...that was on a Sunday, I went to work on Tuesday, never missed a day.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching Thundercats on Toonami.


----------



## Addie

Well, the bleeding finally stopped around 1 a.m. I removed the dressing and got a good look at it. I didn't realize how large it was. She took a good size hunk of flesh off. It is 2.5 cm wide and 4.0 cm long. There are two scabs where all the heavy bleeding was. But you can see all the pores with teeny tiny scabs. I am leaving the dressing off so it can form some really good scabs. I will go to Winthrop to look at it and enter it into my medical record. I want it on paper should anything go wrong. I also took a picture. You don't want to see it. It is raw flesh. Not a pretty sight. I just hope I don't bang it before a good scab forms on it.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just got back from a lovely dinner at our fave Indian restaurant...gee they do amazing food


----------



## simonbaker

Just waking up. Sitting in my pj's on the computor with a good cup of coffee. Plans to go to 11 am mass, it's palm sunday, cannot believe how fast Easter came up. Next weekend already.


----------



## Addie

Easter did come early this year.

I am sitting at the computer. I have several things I need to do, but am afraid of using my hand. A nice scab is forming over the top of the wound and I don't want to knock it off. Of course it is my right hand. I need to take a shower, do dishes, change my bed, and a host of other things around here. I am going to try to do laundry today. The hand will stay dry doing that. And I can do that with either hand.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mucking out the fridge.  I found 3 jars of pickled beets, each with 1 beet in them; 2 large jars of Costo artichoke hearts, one half full and the other with 1/2 artichoke heart and a couple stray leaves; 3 jars of olives with about 1.5 olives in each; 3 half-full containers of cottage cheese set to expire next week, and that's just the top shelves.  I figured out DH can only see the very front 3 inches of the shelves, so he opens a new container to replace what is beyond the 3 inch mark that he is unable to see.

I also hoard leftover packets of salad dressing, hot sauce, mustard, and soy sauce from takeout, and have discovered quite a collection.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Mucking out the fridge. I found 3 jars of pickled beets, each with 1 beet in them; 2 large jars of Costo artichoke hearts, one half full and the other with 1/2 artichoke heart and a couple stray leaves; 3 jars of olives with about 1.5 olives in each; 3 half-full containers of cottage cheese set to expire next week, and that's just the top shelves. I figured out DH can only see the very front 3 inches of the shelves, so he opens a new container to replace what is beyond the 3 inch mark that he is unable to see.
> 
> I also hoard leftover packets of salad dressing, hot sauce, mustard, and soy sauce from takeout, and have discovered quite a collection.


 
I know it is extra work, but I always used to put the new foods way in the back. Even if you have to remove some foods to get them there. All leftovers were put right up front. Heaven help us if anyone moved stuff to find what they wanted. I never save the little packets. My daughter does and she could open a Costco's with what she has collected over the years. She has a very large side by side and it is always crammed full. Yet she claims she has to go shopping every week for just her and her husband. But since she has been on the chemo, she does very little cooking. And her husband doesn't do any. So where is the food going? I personally think her son who lives downstairs comes up to help himself so he won't have to go shopping. A good way to save money.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I know it is extra work, but I always used to put the new foods way in the back. Even if you have to remove some foods to get them there. All leftovers were put right up front. Heaven help us if anyone moved stuff to find what they wanted. I never save the little packets. My daughter does and she could open a Costco's with what she has collected over the years. She has a very large side by side and it is always crammed full. Yet she claims she has to go shopping every week for just her and her husband. But since she has been on the chemo, she does very little cooking. And her husband doesn't do any. So where is the food going? I personally think her son who lives downstairs comes up to help himself so he won't have to go shopping. A good way to save money.



DH would not see beyond the 3 inch mark if I moved new stuff to the back.  He'd just figure we were out, and open a new one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> DH would not see beyond the 3 inch mark if I moved new stuff to the back.  He'd just figure we were out, and open a new one.



Shrek looks for stuff like that, too.  "I thought you told me we had____!!"  fill in the blank.  I can find the missing item within three seconds of opening the fridge door.


----------



## Andy M.

There must be a law that there is one of this type of person in each household.  SO can't find anything.  I spend a fair amount of time looking for her stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek looks for stuff like that, too.  "I thought you told me we had____!!"  fill in the blank.  I can find the missing item within three seconds of opening the fridge door.



Me too.  Male Pattern Blindness?  Andy being the exception.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek looks for stuff like that, too.  "I thought you told me we had____!!"  fill in the blank.  I can find the missing item within three seconds of opening the fridge door.



DH does that, too. I just tell him to look a little further in and he will find ______. When I want him to eat something, I make sure it's front and center


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Me too.  *Male Pattern Blindness*?  Andy being the exception.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek looks for stuff like that, too. "I thought you told me we had____!!" fill in the blank. I can find the missing item within three seconds of opening the fridge door.


 
My mother was like that. "It is in the junk drawer on the left side under the playing cards. If I have to get up......" I usually found it real quick.


----------



## Andy M.

I make up for it in other ways.


----------



## Kylie1969

In a couple of hours Steve and I are heading off to Victor Harbor for a few days 

We are stopping at a couple of places on the way, one we will go to a bakery and have a lovely fresh cake and a coffee...one of the best parts of going to country towns, their wonderful bakeries 

Looking forward to it


----------



## Somebunny

I am trying to get up the energy to go unload the "new to us" motorhome, and get laundry started. We arrived home late last night after driving this RV home from California. We have been gone for 9 days.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve has just woken up so time for breakfast and then packing the last bits and pieces


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> I am trying to get up the energy to go unload the "new to us" motorhome, and get laundry started. We arrived home late last night after driving this RV home from California. We have been gone for 9 days.



A new motorhome...exciting!


----------



## Kylie1969

Would love to get a motorhome...one day down the track maybe and then we can go travelling all around Australia


----------



## Somebunny

Yes, it is exciting Fi......but it's going to be lots and lots of work.  We bought it on eBay and unfortunately for us pictures don't show dirt.  We were a little disappointed when we arrived to view/pick up and discovered it was filthy!  We spent hours getting it just clean enough to travel home.   It was a good deal price wise, but our "elbow grease" will have to be figured in to that "good deal".  here's a pic at Malibu...



Kylie, if you do get a chance to go traveling by motorhome, it's a lovely way to travel and really see a lot of different countryside.  We have had smaller RV's in the past(not last 10 years though) and really enjoyed them!  We are looking forward to some enjoyable summer holidays(vacations).


----------



## Dawgluver

Looks like fun, Bunny!  Glad you got a good deal, too bad about the cleanup.  I would never have thought about buying an RV on eBay, wow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry about the cleaning, some people have no pride.


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Yes, it is exciting Fi......but it's going to be lots and lots of work.  We bought it on eBay and unfortunately for us pictures don't show dirt.  We were a little disappointed when we arrived to view/pick up and discovered it was filthy!  We spent hours getting it just clean enough to travel home.   It was a good deal price wise, but our "elbow grease" will have to be figured in to that "good deal".  here's a pic at Malibu...
> 
> View attachment 17478
> 
> Kylie, if you do get a chance to go traveling by motorhome, it's a lovely way to travel and really see a lot of different countryside.  We have had smaller RV's in the past(not last 10 years though) and really enjoyed them!  We are looking forward to some enjoyable summer holidays(vacations).



It looks good SB 

Shame it was so dirty, you would think they would have cleaned it a bit for you


----------



## Somebunny

Can't really blame the previous owners...this RV was sold at auction to this eBay seller company, we suspect it has been sitting for about a year and a half. All the manuals and a lot of the maintenance records were included, so we were able to ascertain the name of the previous owners.  I googled it and found that the Mr.  Passed away in 2011 and was 80, so you know as we age we don't see as well and miss alot of dirt.  We found this to be true of our own parents and some of our aging friends.  But shame on whatever family member helped Mrs. send it to auction or perhaps there was no family    Oh well we are going to do lots to it, like changing out all the gold colored knobs, light fixtures etc. for nickel and I will change some or all of the upholstery.  Lots of small things that will make it ours.  This is a diesel unit with very low miles, so DH thinks worth the cleanup/fixup.


----------



## Addie

Have been reading some short news blips. It seems that Canada is going to be getting two Giant Pandas. Great news!


----------



## chopper

Somebunny, I'm so happy for you.  Once the cleanup is finished, I bet you guys will have a great time with the new motor home!


----------



## Kylie1969

Okay, we are heading off now, I will log on tonight and say hello 

Seeya everyone


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> Okay, we are heading off now, I will log on tonight and say hello
> 
> Seeya everyone



Have fun, Kylie!


----------



## Somebunny

Have a great time Kylie!  

Thanks Chopper.  It's going to be great fun!  We hope to travel down the Oregon coast this fall with friends.  We have traveled two of the last 3 years with them in their truck and 5th wheel.  This year we will have our own "digs". Looking forward to it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks guys 


Good afternoon everyone 

We have arrived at Victor Harbor 

We left about 9.30am, drove to Strathalbyn, we were there for about 2 hours, it is a lovely country town, so scenic!

We had a lovely slice of cake each from a bakery there, Steve had cherry baked cheesecake and I had Ferrero Rocher cake, OMG how sweet 

Went for a nice walk around the town and then back in the car heading to Port Elliot. When down to the seas edge on heaps of big rocks and watched the waves crashing and we also saw some seals playing in the water!

Then we had lunch at the Flying Fish Cafe, we had Coopers Ale battered fish and chips, very nice 

Then onto Victor and here we are in our hotel room, it is very nice and we have a lovely view of Granite Island and the ocean, also a lovely reserve, loving it.

Just enjoying a coffee and soon we are off again for a walk around Victor


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys
> 
> Good afternoon everyone
> 
> We have arrived at Victor Harbor
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=vict...AE&biw=360&bih=563&sei=Ye5PUbSFEoGQiQK-7oDQBQ
> 
> We left about 9.30am, drove to Strathalbyn, we were there for about 2 hours, it is a lovely country town, so scenic!
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=stra...AQ&biw=360&bih=563&sei=4-5PUcXSBeThiAKJyIHwAQ
> 
> We had a lovely slice of cake each from a bakery there, Steve had cherry baked cheesecake and I had Ferrero Rocher cake, OMG how sweet
> 
> Went for a nice walk around the town and then back in the car heading to Port Elliot.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=port...AQ&biw=360&bih=563&sei=Lu9PUYSFGMGuiQL22ICYCg
> 
> When down to the seas edge on heaps of big rocks and watched the waves crashing and we also saw some seals playing in the water!
> 
> Then we had lunch at the Flying Fish Cafe, we had Coopers Ale battered fish and chips, very nice
> 
> http://www.flyingfish.com.au/
> 
> Then onto Victor and here we are in our hotel room, it is very nice and we have a lovely view of Granite Island and the ocean, also a lovely reserve, loving it.
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?q=gran...AQ&biw=360&bih=563&sei=5PBPUebLN-SViAKUo4GQCg
> 
> Just enjoying a coffee and soon we are off again for a walk around Victor



I had to check out the places you mentioned and wanted to share.

What a wonderful holiday!

Oh Australia! One day I hope.


----------



## chopper

Thanks for helping us all to go along with Kylie. So beautiful.  I would love to visit there one day.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished breakfast and now I need to bake some scones to take to Master Gardener class tonight. I'm doing a presentation on Preserving Herbs and wanted to have some samples


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to go see my asthma doc.  I usually hate this appointment because I am always doing worse than the last time.  But the new medication he put me on is doing a great job and I am using my inhalers way less than ever, even now when it is the start of allergy season! I can't wait to show off!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I am getting ready to go see my asthma doc.  I usually hate this appointment because I am always doing worse than the last time.  But the new medication he put me on is doing a great job and I am using my inhalers way less than ever, even now when it is the start of allergy season! I can't wait to show off!



Maybe you can celebrate and do a happy dance for the doctor, and not have to use the inhaler!    great news that you have been doing so well!


----------



## Snip 13

LPBeier said:


> I am getting ready to go see my asthma doc. I usually hate this appointment because I am always doing worse than the last time. But the new medication he put me on is doing a great job and I am using my inhalers way less than ever, even now when it is the start of allergy season! I can't wait to show off!


 
That's great news LP 

I went to Dr. Levine as a child for my asthma. The Homeopath that created Natura Products. Haven't used an inhaler for over 15 yrs now.
Doubt he's still alive today, he looked about 100 when I was 13 
He was such a sweet man and I only used his powders and drops till I turned 17.
I just have my nebulizer now for when I get wheezy or battle to breath


----------



## JoAnn L.

Snip 13 said:


> That's great news LP
> 
> I went to Dr. Levine as a child for my asthma. The Homeopath that created Natura Products. Haven't used an inhaler for over 15 yrs now.
> Doubt he's still alive today, he looked about 100 when I was 13
> He was such a sweet man and I only used his powders and drops till I turned 17.
> I just have my nebulizer now for when I get wheezy or battle to breath



When I was young ( a very long time ago) the only thing my mother could get to help with my asthma was a green powder, she would put some on a saucer and lite it with a match. There would be some smoke coming out of it and I would breathe this in. It did help.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I am getting ready to go see my asthma doc.  I usually hate this appointment because I am always doing worse than the last time.  But the new medication he put me on is doing a great job and I am using my inhalers way less than ever, even now when it is the start of allergy season! I can't wait to show off!





This is really great news.  Asthma used to make me crazy.  My Dr. had me try med after med until we found what worked for me.  Now I take a preventative inhaler each morning and very rarely need my emergency inhaler.


----------



## Snip 13

JoAnn L. said:


> When I was young ( a very long time ago) the only thing my mother could get to help with my asthma was a green powder, she would put some on a saucer and lite it with a match. There would be some smoke coming out of it and I would breathe this in. It did help.


 
Dr. Levine all but cured my asthma. It's great to be able to breath again without feeling restricted. I'm all for alternative remedies.


----------



## justplainbill

Pan roasting about a pound of green Ecuadorian coffee beans.


----------



## taxlady

Dealing with a Staples order I placed on Friday and accidentally gave them the wrong expiry date for the CC. Good grief, what a lot of fuss and bother for a typo. I'm also trying to order some XpressPost envelopes from the post office. It looks like I may have to phone for that, even though I have ordered them online before.


----------



## bethzaring

JoAnn L. said:


> When I was young ( a very long time ago) the only thing my mother could get to help with my asthma was a green powder, she would put some on a saucer and lite it with a match. There would be some smoke coming out of it and I would breathe this in. It did help.



In the early 1920's my father had an inhaler that worked for his asthma.  In later years, while attending a high school assembly on drugs and drugs were exhibited, he realized his childhood inhaler had a marjiuana derivitive


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> I had to check out the places you mentioned and wanted to share.
> 
> What a wonderful holiday!
> 
> Oh Australia! One day I hope.



Thanks for that Jeff 

Yes I agree, there are some lovely places here


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone from sunny Victor Harbor 

The sun is just coming up, it looks lovely looking out the window, the water looks so calm 

Not a bad sleep, had the air con on all night and the temps have changed, it is going to be 35c here today 

We are going to go for a little walk on the beach and then to have a cooked breakfast at the hotel restaurant, as they open at 7.30am 

We are then going to be doing a bit of driving, will be good as we have nice air conditioning in the car...we are heading to Normanville then Second Valley and down to Cape Jarvis....we will stop at one of their bakeries and have another cake...naughty 

Time to go now

Laters


----------



## pacanis

I just took a ribeye and some bacon out of the freezer for tonight's dinner. I wish I had taken the steak out earlier, but I'm watching "Knowing". I love that movie.
The TV is on in the kitchen now in case I need to pass through...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to get up the energy to finish off my running around stuff so I can relax.  _The Voice_ starts again tonight and I would like to sit and watch.


----------



## jharris

chopper said:
			
		

> Thanks for helping us all to go along with Kylie. So beautiful.  I would love to visit there one day.



My pleasure. I'm so glad you enjoyed my fantasy as well.

I've always wanted to visit down under.

I've always admired Aussies and as an American I recommend this book that illustrates the origins of the independent and self sufficient spirit of our Aussie brethren.

http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/306090.The_Fatal_Shore


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Good morning everyone from sunny Victor Harbor
> 
> The sun is just coming up, it looks lovely looking out the window, the water looks so calm
> 
> Not a bad sleep, had the air con on all night and the temps have changed, it is going to be 35c here today
> 
> We are going to go for a little walk on the beach and then to have a cooked breakfast at the hotel restaurant, as they open at 7.30am
> 
> We are then going to be doing a bit of driving, will be good as we have nice air conditioning in the car...we are heading to Normanville
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...s=1364254187902&q=normanville+south+australia
> 
> then Second Valley
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...1364254267187&q=second+valley+south+australia
> 
> and down to Cape Jarvis....
> 
> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=141338691&qsubts=1364254338706&q=Cape+Jarvis
> 
> we will stop at one of their bakeries and have another cake...naughty
> 
> Time to go now
> 
> Laters



Thanks so much Kylie for the virtual tour.

Stay safe and enjoy!


----------



## simonbaker

jharris said:


> I had to check out the places you mentioned and wanted to share.
> 
> What a wonderful holiday!
> 
> Oh Australia! One day I hope.


How very nice of you jharris to do the research & share all of those pictures!

Kylie, what a breathtaking beautiful trip you are having!  I can only hope 1 day to be able to visit there. You are truely blessed!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> This is really great news.  Asthma used to make me crazy.  My Dr. had me try med after med until we found what worked for me.  Now I take a preventative inhaler each morning and very rarely need my emergency inhaler.



Thanks, Andy, and everyone.  He was very pleased with my breathing test results and also how I am feeling.  When I told him I have only used my emergency inhaler 2 times since I saw him in August HE was ready to do the happy dance.  I am on Singular now and it really seems to be helping.  He renewed my prescriptions for once year (I had originally been going to him every 3 months, then this last time was 7 months, now a year!) and put down one for prednisone just to have on file as an emergency.

With all my medical stuff I can't tell you how good it feels when I have a successful appointment!  I really like this doctor - I have only had him for almost 2 years since my previous one retired, but all my improvements have been in that time.  I have been having a bad pain day, but TB said he could tell it went well just watching me come down the hallway.  He said I had a strut to my step - not that easy with a gimped knee, fractured back and a cane    But I'll take it any day!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Andy, and everyone.  He was very pleased with my breathing test results and also how I am feeling.  When I told him I have only used my emergency inhaler 2 times since I saw him in August HE was ready to do the happy dance.  I am on Singular now and it really seems to be helping.  He renewed my prescriptions for once year (I had originally been going to him every 3 months, then this last time was 7 months, now a year!) and put down one for prednisone just to have on file as an emergency.
> 
> With all my medical stuff I can't tell you how good it feels when I have a successful appointment!  I really like this doctor - I have only had him for almost 2 years since my previous one retired, but all my improvements have been in that time.  I have been having a bad pain day, but TB said he could tell it went well just watching me come down the hallway.  He said I had a strut to my step - not that easy with a gimped knee, fractured back and a cane    But I'll take it any day!



Good to hear you're feeling so much better, and got a good report, LP!


----------



## chopper

So glad the doc wanted to do the happy dance!  Such great news!


----------



## Addie

jharris said:


> My pleasure. I'm so glad you enjoyed my fantasy as well.
> 
> I've always wanted to visit down under.
> 
> I've always admired Aussies and as an American I recommend this book that illustrates the origins of the independent and self sufficient spirit of our Aussie brethren.
> 
> The Fatal Shore: The Epic of Australia's Founding by Robert Hughes - Reviews, Discussion, Bookclubs, Lists


 
One of the things that has always amused me is that the Aussies consider those whose ancestors were part of the original prisoners to be the "bluebloods" just as we Americans consider those who ancestors came over on the Mayflower are our "bluebloods." I can just hear an arguement. 

"Well my ancestor sat in prison for murdering a shopkeep because he wouldn't give him a loaf of bread to feed his family."

"Oh yeah? Well my ancestor was standing on the gallows with the rope around his neck for trying to kill the Prince of Wales." 

The more dastardly the crime, the higher they stand. 

Considering how Austrailia was settled, you have to admit, there has to be some very colorful stories and characters there.


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we had dinner at Ninos an Italian restaurant, it was expensive but very tasty...we then had a couple of drinks in the pub and played some pokes.

Today we got up early and drove to Normanville, Second Valley and Cape Jervis..we shared the driving as it was a long trek, we were out and about nearly all day

We had a lovely lunch at Cape Jervis hotel, I had a carbonara pasta ans Steve had the Cape Burger, delicious!

Now we are going to the pub for a couple of drinks before tea


----------



## simonbaker

Up at 3 am, cannot sleep, dh tells me that I think to much.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Up at 3 am, cannot sleep, dh tells me that I think to much.


 
I have been up all night. Haven't gone to bed yet. I have to get dressed to go to Winthrop. They need to look at my hand and give me my new meds. The hospital lessened the dosages. Tight now I am waiting for Spike to come by with my half and half for my coffee and my cigarettes. This is going to be a long day.


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> Up at 3 am, cannot sleep, dh tells me that I think to much.


 
I hate when that happens .. wish my mind was that busy during the day.


----------



## MrsLMB

Kylie1969 said:


> Last night we had dinner at Ninos an Italian restaurant, it was expensive but very tasty...we then had a couple of drinks in the pub and played some pokes.
> 
> Today we got up early and drove to Normanville, Second Valley and Cape Jervis..we shared the driving as it was a long trek, we were out and about nearly all day
> 
> We had a lovely lunch at Cape Jervis hotel, I had a carbonara pasta ans Steve had the Cape Burger, delicious!
> 
> Now we are going to the pub for a couple of drinks before tea


 
It sounds like you are having a wonderful time !  I'm so glad you got to take this trip.

Hope you have lots of pictures to share !!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Mrs L, I will certainly be putting some photos on to show you guys 

Last night we went to the pub and had a few drinks before tea last night, then went to Ninos for pizza, then back to the room and had a bottle of Riesling and a couple of beers, enjoying the view from our room and the air con, then went out for a walk along the beach once it was dark, lovely!

We are heading home today, but this morning we are going to catch the sunrise and take some photos, that will be nice. Then we are having breakfast downstairs in the hotel again, but not a cooked one this time as we have eaten way too much this holiday 

Then we are going to play some mini golf, that should be fun! Also a walk around the parts of Victor we haven't been yet since being down here. Then heading through Port Elliot again, but we will look around this time and have morning tea at the bakery, a nice cake and coffee maybe, then probably head home and beat the peak traffic back in the city


----------



## chopper

Kylie, I feel as if I have taken this trip with you.  Thanks for sharing with us all!  I can't wait to see the pictures whenever you get the chance to post them.


----------



## chopper

I just got back from a walk around the block with my two golden retrievers.  They just love their walks!  They are well trained, so I can let them off their leaches and they will listen to voice commands.  When a car comes by, I call them to me and say, "walk with me" and they each take their places next to me, one on each side.  If I don't see the car until late, I can just tell them to sit and they will sit and wait wherever they are.  They are so fun!  They run and play together the entire walk.


----------



## MrsLMB

chopper said:


> I just got back from a walk around the block with my two golden retrievers. They just love their walks! They are well trained, so I can let them off their leaches and they will listen to voice commands. When a car comes by, I call them to me and say, "walk with me" and they each take their places next to me, one on each side. If I don't see the car until late, I can just tell them to sit and they will sit and wait wherever they are. They are so fun! They run and play together the entire walk.


 
That is very cool chopper.  Goldens are such awesome dogs.

We have a Jack Russell and a mini Doxie .. you ever see that cartoon called Family Circus where the kids take the long and winding road to get to where they are going .. well that's these 2.

I have no hope that it will ever change but we are working on at least getting it a bit less of a challenge to take them on the sidewalks.  Right now we can only take them to a park like area.

If only Cesar Milan would stop by  LOL


----------



## simonbaker

chopper said:


> So glad the doc wanted to do the happy dance! Such great news!


 CONGRATULATIONS!!!

What  a wonderful feeling!


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> I hate when that happens .. wish my mind was that busy during the day.


 Yes, me too!


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Mrs L, I will certainly be putting some photos on to show you guys
> 
> Last night we went to the pub and had a few drinks before tea last night, then went to Ninos for pizza, then back to the room and had a bottle of Riesling and a couple of beers, enjoying the view from our room and the air con, then went out for a walk along the beach once it was dark, lovely!
> 
> We are heading home today, but this morning we are going to catch the sunrise and take some photos, that will be nice. Then we are having breakfast downstairs in the hotel again, but not a cooked one this time as we have eaten way too much this holiday
> 
> Then we are going to play some mini golf, that should be fun! Also a walk around the parts of Victor we haven't been yet since being down here. Then heading through Port Elliot again, but we will look around this time and have morning tea at the bakery, a nice cake and coffee maybe, then probably head home and beat the peak traffic back in the city


 It has been so nice to hear about your holiday/vacation. Look like a beautiful area you & steve are in, looking forward to seeing your pictures! It has been fun to follow your days happenings.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I have been up all night. Haven't gone to bed yet. I have to get dressed to go to Winthrop. They need to look at my hand and give me my new meds. The hospital lessened the dosages. Tight now I am waiting for Spike to come by with my half and half for my coffee and my cigarettes. This is going to be a long day.


 Hope your day turned out well Addie.  I know how getting through the day, with little to no sleep, can have it's challenges. Sending positive thoughts & prayers your way.


----------



## jharris

simonbaker said:
			
		

> ... looking forward to seeing your pictures!



Yes please!

No pictures, it never happened!


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, I was hoping my daily post of what we have been up to on my holidays made everyone feel good 

Well we are home 

Steve drove all the way as it was bucketing down with rain on the way home, so no chance of swapping the driving, we got home safe too which is great as we had a near death experience I am calling it, on the way to Victor..but I will tell about that later!

It started raining this morning early at Victor, so we couldn't get the sunrise photos sadly, next time  we still did go for a nice walk around in the rain with our umbrellas, lucky we bought them in the car with us!

We got home, I jumped straight in the shower, Steve unpacked and then he showered and I finished unpacking and put a load of washing on.

We have just had some lovely sushi for lunch, we picked it up on the way home 

Lovely to go away, just as lovely to be back home


----------



## simonbaker

We just got back from the daughters final show choir performance. Such passion on all of those 14 year olds faces, they really put their hearts into it. Fun to watch.

Full moon tonight, beautiful night to take the dog for a walk.


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> Yes please!
> 
> No pictures, it never happened!



There will be photos SB and Jeff 

I will sort them out tomorrow as I am so beat right now...need a really good nights sleep first 

I think there are hundreds of photos on the SD card


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> .... I am so beat right now...need a really good nights sleep first



No worries Kylie. Rest for a few days and post when it won't be a chore.


----------



## Kylie1969

Jeff

We have been relaxing on the recliners watching some TV and I fell asleep, no surprise there then 

I think I will be sleeping well tonight


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating a toasted cheese sandwich. I've been on a toasted cheese sandwich kick of late. There for a while it was peanut butter sandwiches, now it's toasted cheese. A nice simple, warm sandwich on a Winter day.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating a toasted cheese sandwich. I've been on a toasted cheese sandwich kick of late. There for a while it was peanut butter sandwiches, now it's toasted cheese. A nice simple, warm sandwich on a Winter day.


 
Toasted cheese with pickled jalapeno's on the side 

Sis on you Pacman, keep your food porn to yourself  

I have those moments often! First I went biltong crazy, then beetroot crazy and now I'm on an avocado mission


----------



## pacanis

I don't know what's gotten into me, Snips.
I even have fresh tomatoes on hand now, as I like sliced tomato in my toasted cheese sammies 
It's gotten where I don't even need to pay attention to cooking them and they come out just right. That's a lot of toasted cheese sandwiches


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Lovely to go away, just as lovely to be back home



So true!  I think going on a trip always gives you that wonderful feeling to be home.  That is what a home is all about. Glad you made it home safely.


----------



## taxlady

Pac, cheese is good for you.

I just paid the full balance on a credit card. w00t! That's it. They are all paid off except for current transactions.

A client came and dropped off paper work for his taxes and I am working on tax returns again.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Pac, cheese is good for you.
> 
> I just paid the full balance on a credit card. w00t! That's it. They are all paid off except for current transactions.
> 
> A client came and dropped off paper work for his taxes and I am working on tax returns again.





Good for you!  Doesn't it feel good?  We don't have a balance on the credit card.  We are able to pay it off each month now.  It is a wonderful way to live.  Now I am throwing as much money as I can toward the house.  It should be paid off soon.  Either the end of this year or early next year if nothing major happens.  
Then we will be totally debt free!  I can't wait!


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I don't know what's gotten into me, Snips.
> I even have fresh tomatoes on hand now, as I like sliced tomato in my toasted cheese sammies
> It's gotten where I don't even need to pay attention to cooking them and they come out just right. That's a lot of toasted cheese sandwiches


 
It's just your body's way of telling you that you need something. Maybe it's a vitamin deficiency 
Just go with it, don't fight it 

I've had so much beetroot that my wee is staining the loo! Now that's bad


----------



## pacanis

wee staining the loo... priceless


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> wee staining the loo... priceless


 
I'm saving the ozone layer and saving on rim blocks to colour the water


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> So true!  I think going on a trip always gives you that wonderful feeling to be home.  That is what a home is all about. Glad you made it home safely.



Thanks so much Chops 

Yes, so nice to be home with all your creature comforts


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I had a wonderful sleep...still a bit tired but feeling loads better than yesterday 

Steve just cooked me a lovely fried breakfast, hot italian sausages, tomatoes, eggs and baked beans 

Now we are about to head out to do the grocery shopping....then home to do a mountain of ironing, gee I hate ironing


----------



## MrsLMB

Well I'm watching my poor little Doxie try to get through life.  It's hard for him right now.  3 days ago he tumbled while playing with our other dog and the end result is a back problem.  He is on bed rest which he just adores, aspirin and glucosamine supplements.  He was making progress this morning as he was able to hold his head up and wag his tail.  The this afternoon the other dog ran into him and he's back to square one.  I feel so bad for him and wish I could take his pain away.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> It's just your body's way of telling you that you need something. Maybe it's a vitamin deficiency
> Just go with it, don't fight it



Not really. "If cravings were an indicator of nutritional deficiency, we'd all crave fruits and vegetables," says Karen Ansel, MS, RD, CDN. "The fact that we all want high carb, high fat comfort foods, along with the research, is a pretty good indicator that cravings aren't related to deficiencies."

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobileweb/2012/10/08/food-cravings_n_1940299.html


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> Well I'm watching my poor little Doxie try to get through life.  It's hard for him right now.  3 days ago he tumbled while playing with our other dog and the end result is a back problem.  He is on bed rest which he just adores, aspirin and glucosamine supplements.  He was making progress this morning as he was able to hold his head up and wag his tail.  The this afternoon the other dog ran into him and he's back to square one.  I feel so bad for him and wish I could take his pain away.



Oh dear.  Doxies are so prone to back problems, being long and low.  Gentle hugs for the sweetness, MrsLMB, hope he feels better soon.

I'm parting out the bird feeders.  The outrageously expensive squirrel-proof ones with the drop down lid are not squirrel-proof, and forget about them being coon and possum proof.  For us, they last 2 years, tops.  Put up  a No-No feeder, with chain mail, it's not critter-proof either.  So I'm combining the best of all into 2 new supposedly squirrel-proof feeders, and wiring them up.  We shall see.


----------



## pacanis

Sorry to hear this LMB. 
Don't worry about taking his pain away, it will keep him less active. Worry about taking the other dog away so he doesn't injure him more.


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> Sorry to hear this LMB.
> Don't worry about taking his pain away, it will keep him less active. Worry about taking the other dog away so he doesn't injure him more.


 
You are right .. he does a pretty good job confining himself.

He's 13 but still has the energy of a 2 year old so when he begins to feel better he wants to resume the play position.

As for the other dog - today I told DH I thought we should just open the door and set that dog free


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear. Doxies are so prone to back problems, being long and low. Gentle hugs for the sweetness, MrsLMB, hope he feels better soon.
> 
> I'm parting out the bird feeders. The outrageously expensive squirrel-proof ones with the drop down lid are not squirrel-proof, and forget about them being coon and possum proof. For us, they last 2 years, tops. Put up a No-No feeder, with chain mail, it's not critter-proof either. So I'm combining the best of all into 2 new supposedly squirrel-proof feeders, and wiring them up. We shall see.


 
We've been lucky with him until now.  I had a doxie when I was growing up and she had chronic back troubles .. no fun at all for those dogs.

We have the squirrel problem too.  Do you hang your bird feeders from a tree or shepherd hook?  That is what we do but of course that in itself is not enough.

I found what looks like a huge giant funnel that goes on top of the feeder .. it's been impossible for the squirrels to get to the feeders since we installed those 2 years ago.

When all else fails ... catapult !!


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> We've been lucky with him until now.  I had a doxie when I was growing up and she had chronic back troubles .. no fun at all for those dogs.
> 
> We have the squirrel problem too.  Do you hang your bird feeders from a tree or shepherd hook?  That is what we do but of course that in itself is not enough.
> 
> I found what looks like a huge giant funnel that goes on top of the feeder .. it's been impossible for the squirrels to get to the feeders since we installed those 2 years ago.
> 
> When all else fails ... catapult !!



We ended up putting steel poles with a T bar, in concrete embedded with river rock.  DH is serious about feeding his birds   I wire up whatever feeder we hang, otherwise it gets dragged into the woods, never to be found.  I also have a squirrel baffle under each feeder, which is a stepping stone for the coons.  We tried the shepherd's hooks, the coons just bent them to the ground.  And the possums have joined them.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have returned from grocery shopping, put everything away and have just had lunch!

No desire to start the ironing as yet...funny about that


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Not really. "If cravings were an indicator of nutritional deficiency, we'd all crave fruits and vegetables," says Karen Ansel, MS, RD, CDN. "The fact that we all want high carb, high fat comfort foods, along with the research, is a pretty good indicator that cravings aren't related to deficiencies."
> 
> Do Food Cravings Indicate Nutritional Deficiency?


We can learn to listen to our bodies and they will tell us what they need. You can learn to tell the difference between a craving for junk and "good cravings".


----------



## Kylie1969

I am about to bite the bullet and do some ironing....NOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> We ended up putting steel poles with a T bar, in concrete embedded with river rock. DH is serious about feeding his birds  I wire up whatever feeder we hang, otherwise it gets dragged into the woods, never to be found. I also have a squirrel baffle under each feeder, which is a stepping stone for the coons. We tried the shepherd's hooks, the coons just bent them to the ground. And the possums have joined them.


 
This is the one we use (the green one)






If they can shimmy up the post they can't get to the food.

It also comes this way ..






We have 4 feeders ... 1 in a tree the other 3 on shepherd hooks.  

They liked climbing the pole on one of them so I searched and found a simple solution.

Bought a slinky.  Attached it to the top of the post and let it hang down .. they could no longer get up but had a real fun ride  

I don't have any kind of anything at the bottom.

We also have raccoons and possums but they don't make it up the posts so they settle for the stuff on the ground.

Have you looked at youtube at some of the contraptions people have made ... you will LOL

Now there is a feeder that spins when a squirrel gets on it as well as one where it closes .. both work based on the weight of the animal.

Good luck .. I know it's a challenge !


----------



## simonbaker

jharris said:


> No worries Kylie. Rest for a few days and post when it won't be a chore.


 Agreed!


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> This is the one we use (the green one)
> 
> If they can shimmy up the post they can't get to the food.
> 
> It also comes this way ..
> 
> We have 4 feeders ... 1 in a tree the other 3 on shepherd hooks.
> 
> They liked climbing the pole on one of them so I searched and found a simple solution.
> 
> Bought a slinky.  Attached it to the top of the post and let it hang down .. they could no longer get up but had a real fun ride
> 
> I don't have any kind of anything at the bottom.
> 
> We also have raccoons and possums but they don't make it up the posts so they settle for the stuff on the ground.
> 
> Have you looked at youtube at some of the contraptions people have made ... you will LOL
> 
> Now there is a feeder that spins when a squirrel gets on it as well as one where it closes .. both work based on the weight of the animal.
> 
> Good luck .. I know it's a challenge !



We have to use metal baffles, the plastic ones get trashed in minutes.  I'll have to take pics of all the contraptions we've had to use to thwart all the critters.  The slinky sounds interesting, it's about the only thing we haven't tried.  The shepherd's crooks go down in a couple of days!  Our coons are the size of German shepherds here.

Love the pics!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I am about to bite the bullet and do some ironing....NOOOOOOOOOO


 
Kylie, if I lived near you I would do all your ironing for free. I love to iron. I always use it for some deep thinking and singing.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, your on...I will ship it all over to you now...thank you, your an Angel


----------



## vitauta

kylie, since you guys love your cottons so, and you have so much ironing to deal with every day, wouldn't one of those steamer machines make your job much quicker and easier?


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> We can learn to listen to our bodies and they will tell us what they need. You can learn to tell the difference between a craving for junk and "good cravings".


 
I agree 100%. If you know how "to listen to your body".


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Not really. "If cravings were an indicator of nutritional deficiency, we'd all crave fruits and vegetables," says Karen Ansel, MS, RD, CDN. "The fact that we all want high carb, high fat comfort foods, along with the research, is a pretty good indicator that cravings aren't related to deficiencies."
> 
> Do Food Cravings Indicate Nutritional Deficiency?


 
Perhaps not all the junk food junkies out there but some of us are in tune with our own bodies.
I've been spot on every time. I always crave food that contain the nutrients that my body is lacking.
If you're craving hamburgers and fries it's common sense that your craving is not linked to a deficiency.


----------



## pacanis

Do you bird feeders get strong winds? If I had thoses feeders with the funnels over them they'd be blowing sideways half the time, spilling the seed I imagine.
I've always wanted to set up some feeders. I used to have one mounted to a telephone pole and nobody bothered it. The seed got moldy though. It was the kind that looked like a cabin with glass sides.


----------



## justplainbill

Made 8.5 quarts of Chili.  Soaked 3 lbs of dried kidney beans overnight, cooked bean for about 1 hour while browning 5 pounds of beef with 8 cloves of minced garlic and 4 diced medium-large yellow onions, added 1.75 quarts of water, brought to a boil and reduced to a simmer, simmered for 4.5 hours; adding half the beans after 1 hour and the balance of the beans and bean cooking water after simmering for 2.5 hours.  At 1 pint per serving, this batch should be enough for Chili for two, twice per month, for 4 months.


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> Do you bird feeders get strong winds? If I had thoses feeders with the funnels over them they'd be blowing sideways half the time, spilling the seed I imagine.
> I've always wanted to set up some feeders. I used to have one mounted to a telephone pole and nobody bothered it. The seed got moldy though. It was the kind that looked like a cabin with glass sides.


 
Yeah sometimes we get strong winds .. kind of goes with living in NE Ohio.  Interestingly enough we really haven't lost that much seed during the wind storms.

We had one of those cabin style feeders with the clear sides .. the squirrels loved that one.  They figured out that if they worked hard enough they could chew into the plexiglass and made a crack in it.

One day when I came home from shopping I saw a squirrel sitting inside of it .. he had pulled the plexi completely off.

They can be very creative and they are also super persistant.

Putting the dome over top actually serves a couple purposes .. keeps the squirrels from getting to the feeder, helps keep some of the weather out of the seed and gives the birds a wee bit of protection from the hawks that hang out here.


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Our coons are the size of German shepherds here.


 

Where the heck do you live that they are so huge.

Ours are the size of a very overfed cat .. guess we are pretty lucky !!


----------



## justplainbill

justplainbill said:


> Made 8.5 quarts of Chili.  Soaked 3 lbs of dried kidney beans overnight, cooked bean for about 1 hour while browning 5 pounds of beef with 8 cloves of minced garlic and 4 diced medium-large yellow onions, added 1.75 quarts of water, brought to a boil and reduced to a simmer, simmered for 4.5 hours; adding half the beans after 1 hour and the balance of the beans and bean cooking water after simmering for 2.5 hours.  At 1 pint per serving, this batch should be enough for Chili for two, twice per month, for 4 months.



PS- A quart of the chili weighs 2+ pounds.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> I've been spot on every time. I always crave food that contain the nutrients that my body is lacking.
> If you're craving hamburgers and fries it's common sense that your craving is not linked to a deficiency.



Have you had blood tests before and after the craving to confirm that? If not, how do you know you were deficient?

This started when you told Pac that his eating toasted cheese sandwiches frequently meant he had a deficiency. Based on what I've seen of his diet, I don't think he's deficient in protein or calcium. What do you think it is?


----------



## CharlieD

justplainbill said:


> Made 8.5 quarts of Chili.  Soaked 3 lbs of dried kidney beans overnight, cooked bean for about 1 hour while browning 5 pounds of beef with 8 cloves of minced garlic and 4 diced medium-large yellow onions, added 1.75 quarts of water, brought to a boil and reduced to a simmer, simmered for 4.5 hours; adding half the beans after 1 hour and the balance of the beans and bean cooking water after simmering for 2.5 hours.  At 1 pint per serving, this batch should be enough for Chili for two, twice per month, for 4 months.



I need to learn how to make good chilly, my wife loves it. I have been talking about making it for years. Personally I hate beans. She would be really happy if I did. But not now, maybe I'll talk to you after Passover to ask for lots of details.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> We can learn to listen to our bodies and they will tell us what they need. You can learn to tell the difference between a craving for junk and "good cravings".



Do you have a source for evidence of that? I really am curious because I have serious chronic vitamin and mineral deficiencies because of a medical problem that makes it difficult for my body to absorb nutrients from food.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Have you had blood tests before and after the craving to confirm that? If not, how do you know you were deficient?
> 
> This started when you told Pac that his eating toasted cheese sandwiches frequently meant he had a deficiency. Based on what I've seen of his diet, I don't think he's deficient in protein or calcium. What do you think it is?


 
Yes, I have had blood test to confirm many times before and after. 

I said to Pac that it might be "a vitamin deficiency" Not I know he has one. This was not meant to be a medical debate. A few cheese sandwiches and tomatoes won't kill anyone regardless.

Some people do know their bodies well enough to be able to tell. Never said we all do.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> Yes, I have had blood test to confirm many times before and after.
> 
> I said to Pac that it might be "a vitamin deficiency" Not I know he has one. This was not meant to be a medical debate. A few cheese sandwiches and tomatoes won't kill anyone regardless.
> 
> Some people do know their bodies well enough to be able to tell. Never said we all do.



Sorry if my language was imprecise. I'm still curious to know what you think his deficiency might be. 

Since I have complex medical problems and worked at a medical school, unsubstantiated medical claims are one of my pet peeves  I really would like to see evidence that this is true because research I've done says otherwise. 

To me, this is just like discussing different ideas about cooking. Some are true and some are not and sometimes people believe untrue ideas because that's they were taught.


----------



## pacanis

Actually, I just had a craving for toasted cheese sandwiches 
I tend to not have (make/eat) things for a while, so when I do make something I hit it hard. I was still eating bread and cheese and other vegetables when I wasn't making toasted cheese sandwiches.
I'm pretty sure if I'm deficient in anything though it's chicken wings. I haven't made myself some chicken wings in probably 2-3 weeks


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> We can learn to listen to our bodies and they will tell us what they need. You can learn to tell the difference between a craving for junk and "good cravings".



How?


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry if my language was imprecise. I'm still curious to know what you think his deficiency might be.
> 
> Since I have complex medical problems and worked at a medical school, unsubstantiated medical claims are one of my pet peeves  I really would like to see evidence that this is true because research I've done says otherwise.
> 
> To me, this is just like discussing different ideas about cooking. Some are true and some are not and sometimes people believe untrue ideas because that's they were taught.


 
Craving cheese commonly indicates a deficiency in fatty acids or calcium.
If you wish to see evidence you are going to have go a long way to find it.
This topic could be debated forever. Even medical professional have different opinions on the topic and every other topic like it. Next year they may find new evidence or in 5 years.....

Some people crave things that may not indicate any health problems but just their obsession with food. Some crave specific foods, some crave things like ice when they're iron deficient etc etc.

I know my own body and many other people know theirs too. If I know that I often crave foods my body needs, why would I ignore it?

If you really want me to Google it I'm sure I will find something but I don't believe all the nonsense you find on there. You can find "proof" for everything. Even things that are not true.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Actually, I just had a craving for toasted cheese sandwiches
> I tend to not have (make/eat) things for a while, so when I do make something I hit it hard. I was still eating bread and cheese and other vegetables when I wasn't making toasted cheese sandwiches.
> I'm pretty sure if I'm deficient in anything though it's chicken wings. I haven't made myself some chicken wings in probably 2-3 weeks


 
I don't agree, I think you have a bone marrow deficiency 
It's about time you make us some food porn again! Love your marrow recipe


----------



## vitauta

i have a serious gravy deficiency that i need to address....


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> ...
> Have you looked at youtube at some of the contraptions people have made ... you will LOL
> 
> Now there is a feeder that spins when a squirrel gets on it as well as one where it closes .. both work based on the weight of the animal.
> 
> Good luck .. I know it's a challenge !


I first saw those spinners on TV years ago. They had wonderful clips of squirrels getting on them just for the ride.


----------



## pacanis

Sounds like this deficiency thing is just like people trying to understand why some dogs eat their own shinola. The debate is endless with nothing really proven.
I think some dogs simply like the taste.


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> Do you have a source for evidence of that? I really am curious because I have serious chronic vitamin and mineral deficiencies because of a medical problem that makes it difficult for my body to absorb nutrients from food.


 
Perhaps you should consider seeing a homeopath or herbalist? 
If you don't have anything against alternative options that is. 
It can't be fun having to work harder than others to get the nutrients you need.
Hope you find a solution!


----------



## vitauta

the shinola deficiency in dogs is a much exaggerated and largely anecdotal condition


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> the shinola deficiency in dogs is a much exaggerated and largely anecdotal condition


 
This is positively the most painful and pointless discussion on DC yet


----------



## GotGarlic

Snip 13 said:


> Craving cheese commonly indicates a deficiency in fatty acids or calcium.



I just don't see that in Pac  (luv ya, dude!)



Snip 13 said:


> If you wish to see evidence you are going to have go a long way to find it.



What does this mean?



Snip 13 said:


> This topic could be debated forever. Even medical professional have different opinions on the topic and every other topic like it. Next year they may find new evidence or in 5 years.....



While that may be true, it doesn't make sense to make decisions based on what might happen in the future. Studies have been done on this and have not shown a connection. My doctors are all associated with a medical school, so are familiar with the latest research. None of them have told me to watch for certain symptoms, with the exception of symptoms associated with acute anemia.



Snip 13 said:


> If you really want me to Google it I'm sure I will find something but I don't believe all the nonsense you find on there. You can find "proof" for everything. Even things that are not true.



Well, I have googled it, specifically restricting the search to educational institutions, and all I found is studies disproving the idea. A tip: You can restrict searches by putting this in the search bar: site:*.edu for educational institutions, site:*.gov for governmental sites, etc. I don't get medical information from sites that are out to sell something.



Snip 13 said:


> Perhaps you should consider seeing a homeopath or herbalist?
> If you don't have anything against alternative options that is.
> It can't be fun having to work harder than others to get the nutrients you need.
> Hope you find a solution!



I don't have a problem with alternative options; I'm seeing an acupuncturist, who is also an MD specializing in cardiology, to try to treat my chronic headaches. I do object to unproven alternatives and I don't consider anecdotal evidence to be reliable.

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## vitauta

i beg to differ.  there have been many, many other discussions every bit as pointless as this one on dc, maybe even more so.  wait, what--shinola deficiency is painful?


----------



## Snip 13

GotGarlic said:


> I just don't see that in Pac  (luv ya, dude!)
> 
> I don't check his daily menu. I have better things to do than watch other people's eating habits for them. It was just a comment. Meant light heartedly at that.
> 
> What does this mean?
> 
> You can find true answers and false ones online that claim to be true.
> 
> 
> 
> Studies have been done on this and have not shown a connection. My doctors are all associated with a medical school, so are familiar with the latest research. None of them have told me to watch for certain symptoms, with the exception of symptoms associated with acute anemia.
> 
> My Homeopath feels otherwise, would you like his number? I know what works for me and some people feel the same. I don't need proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I have googled it, specifically restricting the search to educational institutions, and all I found is studies disproving the idea. A tip: You can restrict searches by putting this in the search bar: site:*.edu for educational institutions, site:*.gov for governmental sites, etc. I don't get medical information from sites that are out to sell something.
> 
> I get bored often but never that bored. You're making a mountain out of a mole hill.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with alternative options; I'm seeing an acupuncturist, who is also an MD specializing in cardiology, to try to treat my chronic headaches. I do object to unproven alternatives and I don't consider anecdotal evidence to be reliable.
> 
> Thanks for the good wishes


 
I really meant it. Hope you find an answer


----------



## GotGarlic

Don't worry, friends, I'm done  This is just one of those topics that pushes my buttons because it's so personal to me.

I'm eating leftover stuffed shells for breakfast, then I will work on my take-home final exam for my master gardener class, and then I will go to lunch at a cafe in a farmer's market (featured on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives once!) to attend, interestingly enough, a talk on food politics by a farmer/activist


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> i beg to differ. there have been many, many other discussions every bit as pointless as this one on dc, maybe even more so. wait, what--shinola deficiency is painful? I don't know, never been hungry enough to eat my own poop!


 
I'll ask you which ones when I'm in the mood to slit my wrists


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> We can learn to listen to our bodies and they will tell us what they need. You can learn to tell the difference between a craving for junk and "good cravings".





GotGarlic said:


> How?


How else do you think our bodies would tell us what to eat? Cravings and taste are nature's way of telling an animal what to eat. You just don't find wild animals who are undernourished, have deficiencies, or are overweight, if they live where adequate, appropriate food is available.

I heard about this study years ago and tried to find a reliable source on the internet, but this was all I could find.

"She cites studies that claim that young children, given free rein to eat a large variety of foods--both those considered healthy and downright dreck--will, over a period of seven to 10 days, choose a balanced diet. Sure, one day may be nothing but Cheetos and pop, but over that long week, their choices will balance." from MetroActive Dining | Intuitive Eating

I know, it might be an urban legend, but, if you read the article, The dietician pretty much explains how I feel about food.

One learns to listen to ones body by eating slowly and by paying attention. Lots of people have stopped paying attention. It's well known that we have feedback about when to stop eating, but how many people ignore those signals and keep eating? Isn't that how we end up eating enough to be "stuffed"? Well, I think there is feedback on what nutrients we need. Most of us just ignore the subtle signals from our body that we should be eating something specific to get some nutrients that we need. It becomes habit to ignore the signals.

I have eaten pork chops and steak, in winter, where the fat around the edge tasted really good for the first few bites and then started to taste gross. I believe that my body first told me that I needed fat, and then told me I had eaten enough fat.

No, it might not work for everyone. We are almost all born with imperfections in our bodies. But it's worth the slight effort to *eat slowly and pay attention* to try to learn to listen to our bodies so it can tell us what to eat and what not to eat.


----------



## pacanis

I may never make toasted cheese sammies again...










NOT!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Don't worry, friends, I'm done  This is just one of those topics that pushes my buttons because it's so personal to me.
> 
> I'm eating leftover stuffed shells for breakfast, then I will work on my take-home final exam for my master gardener class, and then I will go to lunch at a cafe in a farmer's market (featured on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives once!) to attend, interestingly enough, a talk on food politics by a farmer/activist


It pushes my buttons too. If there is interest, we could start another thread.


----------



## Snip 13

taxlady said:


> It pushes my buttons too. If there is interest, we could start another thread.


 
Count me out, this is giving me a headache!


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> I may never make toasted cheese sammies again...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT!


 
I don't even want toasted cheese anymore!


----------



## Snip 13

Trying to stay awake! Was up half the night watching The Grimm. It's like a car crash, you just can't help looking lol!


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> It pushes my buttons too. If there is interest, we could start another thread.


 
We could call it The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man In the Moon Marigolds...  or just Predicting ones own diet deficiencies... something like that


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> We could call it The Effect of Gamma Rays on Man In the Moon Marigolds...  or just Predicting ones own diet deficiencies... something like that


 
Snort


----------



## tinlizzie

justplainbill said:


> PS- A quart of the chili weighs 2+ pounds.



They put my son in charge of beans for the annual work cookout.  The big potful he took he called "Bubonic Beans".  Sounds something like your monstrous batch of chili.


----------



## chopper

I just had lunch after a beautiful walk. 65 degrees right now, and calm.  Getting ready to go to the store to pick up a few things.  Wish it was close enough to walk.  My foot feels good today and the knees are not bad.  The nearest store is eight miles, so I'm not up to that yet.  If I didn't need dog food I could ride my bike, but that would be difficult to say the least.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> I just had lunch after a beautiful walk. 65 degrees right now, and calm.  Getting ready to go to the store to pick up a few things.  Wish it was close enough to walk.  My foot feels good today and the knees are not bad.  The nearest store is eight miles, so I'm not up to that yet.  If I didn't need dog food I could ride my bike, but that would be difficult to say the least.


Glad to read that the foot is feeling good an the knees are not bad.

No basket or paniers on your bike?


----------



## justplainbill

tinlizzie said:


> They put my son in charge of beans for the annual work cookout.  The big potful he took he called "Bubonic Beans".  Sounds something like your monstrous batch of chili.


If I had room on the stove for bigger pots, I'd make twice as much since it would likely require only 25% more time for filling storage containers and cleanup.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> Glad to read that the foot is feeling good an the knees are not bad.
> 
> No basket or paniers on your bike?



No, bit you would be surprised what you can get into a back pack- but not a 35 pound bag of dog food!  

I do need to start riding again soon though. A few years ago we were doing 50 mile rides. Last couple of years the rides have been 25 or less usually. That is a nice ride. If I lived where it was flat I would be able to ride a lot more. We took the bikes on a vacation to Michigan once and were pleased at how easy it was to ride at lower altitude. 
Thanks!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is Good Friday here today!

We have mum and her partner coming over for lunch, we are having fish and chips...then hot cross buns for dessert...we have fruit ones and chocolate ones 

Also some Easter egg chocolates for on the table to munch on whenever we want 

Going to have a few ones, good food and wonderful company...looking foreward to it


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm waiting for the Novocaine to wear off after getting a temporary crown on a broken molar.  Not supposed to eat for 4 hours.  :sigh:


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm waiting for the Novocaine to wear off after getting a temporary crown on a broken molar.  Not supposed to eat for 4 hours.  :sigh:


But are you allowed to drink booze?


----------



## pacanis

ooh, four hours... I'd have to go to bed.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> But are you allowed to drink booze?



Heh. It strengthens the adhesive.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to keep up with vacuuming the Asian lady bugs from the sunroom windows.  Nasty things. It becomes an obsession, just when I think I got them all, more magically appear.


----------



## tinlizzie

Going to make myself a note to not forget the basketball game tonight -- our local FGCU Eagles are making quite a splash at the playoffs.  DirecTV is having free HBO & Max as well.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just bought a new washing machine 

Our old one, which is 7 years old is playing up a bit in the way of washing 

I washed a heap of whites this morning and there were light brown stains all over the clothes, all in different spots, we had recently started using fabric softener so we dont know if it was that, or that we always wash in cold water, not sure 

We did have a top loader, we have bought a front loader this time as Steve used to have one in England and said they are very good, so we always said once it is time for a new washer, it will be a front loader!

After looking through online reviews all morning...we have bought a Samsung 10kg and have bought it from Appliances Online as they had it for a good price, $1,139 (rrp $1,999), with free delivery and they take away your old washer for free and install the new one...so we are well chuffed 

Here it is

Samsung 10kg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> We have just bought a new washing machine
> 
> Our old one, which is 7 years old is playing up a bit in the way of washing
> 
> I washed a heap of whites this morning and there were light brown stains all over the clothes, all in different spots, we had recently started using fabric softener so we dont know if it was that, or that we always wash in cold water, not sure
> 
> We did have a top loader, we have bought a front loader this time as Steve used to have one in England and said they are very good, so we always said once it is time for a new washer, it will be a front loader!
> 
> After looking through online reviews all morning...we have bought a Samsung 10kg and have bought it from Appliances Online as they had it for a good price, $1,139 (rrp $1,999), with free delivery and they take away your old washer for free and install the new one...so we are well chuffed
> 
> Here it is
> 
> Samsung 10kg



I want an LG Candy Apple Red washer and dryer set...I would be in heaven!


----------



## Kylie1969

They look good too 

It is always good to check reviews before buying as it gives you piece of mind not only about the product, but the online store you buy it from


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> They look good too
> 
> It is always good to check reviews before buying as it gives you piece of mind not only about the product, but the online store you buy it from



There's a couple of stores here in town that carry LG, I would just have them deliver...but firts i have to move to an apartment that I could put them in...


----------



## taxlady

Waiting to see how my almond cake turns out without the butter. I put it in the oven and then I noticed that the sliced almonds were still in the measuring cup. So, I quick took the cake out of the oven and sprinkled them on top and put the cake back in the oven. Five minutes later I was looking around the kitchen to see what else to put in the dishwasher and I spotted the ramekin with the melted butter. D'oh!


----------



## Kylie1969

About to go and have some lunch now


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing with a cup of coffee before bedtime.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Waiting to see how my almond cake turns out without the butter. I put it in the oven and then I noticed that the sliced almonds were still in the measuring cup. So, I quick took the cake out of the oven and sprinkled them on top and put the cake back in the oven. Five minutes later I was looking around the kitchen to see what else to put in the dishwasher and I spotted the ramekin with the melted butter. D'oh!


The almond cake was still quite good without butter. It was a bit crispy on top and a bit chewier and tends to crumble a bit. It's good to know that I can make without butter if I'm out of butter or low on butter. I do prefer it with butter.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have moved our older washing machine into the garage so that I could sweep and mop where it was, it is amazing how dirty it gets!

Been relaxing on the lounge watching some Masterchef, it is so cosy as it is quite cold outside, love it


----------



## pacanis

Almond cake sounds good with or without butter.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The almond cake was still quite good without butter. It was a bit crispy on top and a bit chewier and tends to crumble a bit. It's good to know that I can make without butter if I'm out of butter or low on butter. I do prefer it with butter.


 
 I have had many "Duh" days. Those days do make you wonder why you keep trying.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We are going to one of our sons house for supper tonight to have our Easter meal. It is the only time this weekend we can all get together. I bought the ham ( which they are cooking) and then everyone else is bringing the rest of the food. I can't wait, we have some really good cooks in the family.


----------



## pacanis

Another weekend, another gun show. I'll be heading there in a couple hours.


----------



## Addie

I am waiting for my scooter to recharge. I have to make a store run. The little store that I usually go to never has anything in anymore. Too bad. I liked going there. It is nice and close. So it is up  the hill to 7-11. The owner lost his Lottery privileges. He got caught buying more scratch tickets than he was selling and not paying for them. Not a smart move. Without a Lottery, you lose business real quick. 

My daughter is stopping by later today. I have an olive oil bottle that she wants. I have two of them and never use either one. She starts her monthly chemo tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I am waiting for my scooter to recharge. I have to make a store run. The little store that I usually go to never has anything in anymore. Too bad. I liked going there. It is nice and close. So it is up  the hill to 7-11. The owner lost his Lottery privileges. He got caught buying more scratch tickets than he was selling and not paying for them. Not a smart move. Without a Lottery, you lose business real quick.
> 
> My daughter is stopping by later today. I have an olive oil bottle that she wants. I have two of them and never use either one. She starts her monthly chemo tonight.


Here, they have cracked down on lottery sellers who win too often or too much.  They tell you to put your name on the lottery right away or at least before you let the store owner check if it's a winner.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Another weekend, another gun show. I'll be heading there in a couple hours.


Have a good time and don't buy too much.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm watching the girls rediscover the yard. There are four of them sunning on the deck...two checking out the dog dishes (I feed and water the dogs outside--except in the winter, I do keep a dog dish of water in the shower. And the toilet lid is ALWAYS down--I hate the thought of dogs drinking out of the toilet. Anyway, the water dish in the shower is for my safety--I do not enjoy doing the splits at my age because of dog "slime" on the floor after the dog has taken a drink. I knew a walk-in shower large enough to bath a Saint Bernard was a good idea); two hens are investigating under the willow tree, and several others are themselves sunning against the wall of their coop. A couple are taking "sand baths" in their sandpit. I could watch them all day!


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Have a good time and don't buy too much.


 
 Don't worry, I didn't.
Nothing but junk again.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Don't worry, I didn't.
> Nothing but junk again.


But, did you have a good time?


----------



## Kayelle

Taxi, I had to laugh out loud about you leaving the butter and almonds out of your cake. Those are my tricks, and why I don't bake. I'm just about to attempt making a pound cake and I'm nervous, but I want it to serve with fresh strawberries and whipped cream after Easter dinner. I'm also making Broccoli salad to take to my son's house but Steve is doing most of that for me. It's just a gorgeous morning, and I'm hoping to spend some porch time with my Nook book when the chores are done.
Kylie, I'm horrified to see what washers cost these days! Ykies!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Taxi, I had to laugh out loud about you leaving the butter and almonds out of your cake. Those are my tricks, and why I don't bake. I'm just about to attempt making a pound cake and I'm nervous, but I want it to serve with fresh strawberries and whipped cream after Easter dinner. I'm also making Broccoli salad to take to my son's house but Steve is doing most of that for me. It's just a gorgeous morning, and I'm hoping to spend some porch time with my Nook book when the chores are done.
> Kylie, I'm horrified to see what washers cost these days! Ykies!


I'm glad I made you laugh and I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that. The unintentional experiments. 

Good luck with the pound cake.


----------



## msmofet

Going to pick DD up from work the Easter baking. I will be baking a Pizzagaina (Easter Meat Pie) from my Mom's recipe and a cheesecake later for tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> But, did you have a good time?


 
Truth be told, no. Nothing at all that peaked my interest. Even my buddy said it was a waste of time, but at least he bought some ammo for his new .22. Fortunately it was close by. We should have heeded the advice of the people leaving as we were arriving.
Thanks for asking  You win some...


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Truth be told, no. Nothing at all that peaked my interest. Even my buddy said it was a waste of time, but at least he bought some ammo for his new .22. Fortunately it was close by. We should have heeded the advice of the people leaving as we were arriving.
> Thanks for asking  You win some...


At least you got to spend some time with your buddy.


----------



## pacanis

Good point! I got away for a while anyway.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm watching the girls rediscover the yard. There are four of them sunning on the deck...two checking out the dog dishes (I feed and water the dogs outside--except in the winter, I do keep a dog dish of water in the shower. And the toilet lid is ALWAYS down--I hate the thought of dogs drinking out of the toilet. Anyway, the water dish in the shower is for my safety--I do not enjoy doing the splits at my age because of dog "slime" on the floor after the dog has taken a drink. I knew a walk-in shower large enough to bath a Saint Bernard was a good idea); two hens are investigating under the willow tree, and several others are themselves sunning against the wall of their coop. A couple are taking "sand baths" in their sandpit. I could watch them all day!


 
Pretty soon it will be time for them to dig up the garden again.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Pretty soon it will be time for them to dig up the garden again.


Chicks sunbathing in SE Ontario (Myrtle and Elsie):


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> Chicks sunbathing in SE Ontario (Myrtle and Elsie):



Oh geez!  They think they're cats!    How cute!

We got back from our walk, expecting rain that's not here yet, though it's awfully cloudy.  Made a big pot of Rotel Mean Black Bean soup.  I need to tackle more laundry and water the plants.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Oh geez!  They think they're cats!    How cute!


It is hard to catch a picture of them, though, they hop up thinking I have treats as soon as I open the door. I thought it was really cute how Elsie put her head on Myrtle...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> It is hard to catch a picture of them, though, they hop up thinking I have treats as soon as I open the door. I thought it was really cute how Elsie put her head on Myrtle...


 
They look like they have been well fed through the winter. 

And one each for Elsie and Myrtle.


----------



## CWS4322

Judging by the number of bags of feed I bought, I'd says yes, Addie, but they'd tell you that I don't feed them enough! The past couple of days, the weather has been really mild. They have been busy eating every blade of green grass they can find.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

It is Easter Sunday here today


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is Easter Sunday here today


 
Good morning to you also. We are rather confused. How can you celebrate Easter in the Fall? For us it is a Spring holiday. The time for new born lambs. Seeing the first crocus breaking through the ground. A time of hope and new life. But then you celebrate Christmas in the Summer.


----------



## msmofet

Happy Easter to all that celebrate!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Good morning to you also. We are rather confused. How can you celebrate Easter in the Fall? For us it is a Spring holiday. The time for new born lambs. Seeing the first crocus breaking through the ground. A time of hope and new life. But then you celebrate Christmas in the Summer.


Not to mention new-born chicks


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning!
> 
> It is Easter Sunday here today


 
Good morning 
Gotta love your enthusiasm.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Good morning to you also. We are rather confused. How can you celebrate Easter in the Fall? For us it is a Spring holiday. The time for new born lambs. Seeing the first crocus breaking through the ground. A time of hope and new life. But then you celebrate Christmas in the Summer.



Thanks Ads 

We do things differently over this side of the world


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Good morning
> Gotta love your enthusiasm.



Thanks Pac 

Yes, I am a very enthusiastic type that is for sure


----------



## Kylie1969

msmofet said:


> Happy Easter to all that celebrate!



Thanks MM 

We just like having 4 days off in a row and having chocolate...good stuff


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Pac
> 
> Yes, I am a very enthusiastic type that is for sure


 
I just wish there were some other Aussies here to say good morning back to you. They keep joining, but don't seem to hang around


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, I have noticed that too 

This is a great site, I dont know why they dont stay


----------



## Dawgluver

You get up and post too early for them, Kylie!  They can't meet the gold standard we expect from Aussies!  (jk, )


----------



## Kylie1969

Love it DL


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just been out for a lovely walk in the rain with our umbrellas, it was nice 

Now home and doing some work on the game


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I'm glad I made you laugh and I'm glad I'm not the only one who does that. The unintentional experiments.
> 
> Good luck with the pound cake.



I'm so excited about my pound cake Taxi !! It's hard to believe I remembered everything and actually followed the directions as they were written.....what a pain in the butt.  Cream butter and sugar for 15 min. with eggs one at a time and then the dry mix with the buttermilk alternating with the dry goods, ending with the dry!  For pete sake, it's a wonder I had time to keep track and to enjoy a glass of wine or even knew what I was doing after two glasses, and all without a Kitchen Aid mixer! Whew.....I'm pooped but I hope it will be good and appreciated tomorrow with fresh strawberries and cream. We'll see.
I'll definitely stick to my savory cooking......baking is not for me and it makes me crazy.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I'm so excited about my pound cake Taxi !! It's hard to believe I remembered everything and actually followed the directions as they were written.....what a pain in the butt.  Cream butter and sugar for 15 min. with eggs one at a time and then the dry mix with the buttermilk alternating with the dry goods, ending with the dry!  For pete sake, it's a wonder I had time to keep track and to enjoy a glass of wine or even knew what I was doing after two glasses, and all without a Kitchen Aid mixer! Whew.....I'm pooped but I hope it will be good and appreciated tomorrow with fresh strawberries and cream. We'll see.
> I'll definitely stick to my savory cooking......baking is not for me and it makes me crazy.


We'll want to hear all about how much it is appreciated tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

I'm about to catch up on about a weeks worth of posts. Been a busy one for me.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> We'll want to hear all about how much it is appreciated tomorrow.


 
Ditto here. I always turn pound cake into the wedding dessert. A slice of cake, some berry juice, diced berries, a scoop of ice cream, chocolate syrup. Repeat. It has always been a hit. But I can eat a whole pound cake alone with no help from anyone.


----------



## Kylie1969

About to make some lunch


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> kylie, since you guys love your cottons so, and you have so much ironing to deal with every day, wouldn't one of those steamer machines make your job much quicker and easier?



We have thought of that V..then just forgot about it, may have to look into it again


----------



## Kylie1969

Quote:
Originally Posted by simonbaker

... looking forward to seeing your pictures! 



jharris said:


> Yes please!
> 
> No pictures, it never happened!



They are all up for you to see Jeff

Kylie's Victor Trip


----------



## Snip 13

Trying to catch up on some posts and trying to wake up! I have to leave for Church in 1 hour to go to the Easter service. Looks like a thunderstorm is on it's way too. Hope we don't get caught in it when we walk to Church!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We have thought of that V..then just forgot about it, may have to look into it again


 
I always wanted a mangle iron. One summer when my first husband was working in NH, I spent two weeks up there with the kids. Having nothing to do, I went downstairs and ironed the napkins and tablecloths on a mangle iron. Loved doing that. I thought it was fun.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I always wanted a mangle iron. One summer when my first husband was working in NH, I spent two weeks up there with the kids. Having nothing to do, I went downstairs and ironed the napkins and tablecloths on a mangle iron. Loved doing that. I thought it was fun.


Oh, mangles...I've had a run in or two with those...ruined a couple of duvet covers when I was staying at a friend's apartment in Stockholm. I, too, was bored one day (happened to be the day the laundry facilities were booked for the apartment's use). So, I thought I'd be nice and press the duvet covers. After all, that's what mangles are really good for (we did this in Germany all the time). I guess I was a bit rusty. One of the covers got stuck in the mangle and started to scorch rather badly (had there been a smoke alarm, it probably would have set it off...). I ran down to the apartment and grabbed a knife. Ran back up to the laundry area, and hacked the duvet cover out of the mangle (I had the foresight to unplug it first). The other one got stuck as well, but I was able to extract it. I just couldn't get the scorch lines out. I haven't touched a mangle iron since. They did a really nice job (when used correctly and the cloth didn't get jammed).  The take away from this story, should I ever come to visit any of you who have a mangle iron--hide it.


----------



## taxlady

I used to love the mangles at the laundromats in Denmark. The one near my mum's place had more than one. They had one or two of the normal size. One was huge. You worked the on/off with your foot. It was wide enough for a single sheet to go through without folding. I remember when they got it, because they gave demos to teach people how to use it.


----------



## Soma

just made a batch of gooey, marshmallow-granola squares to take as dessert for a luncheon we've been invited to today. 

Never worked with melted marshmallows before.....had to fight with the glob of stickiness in a stove top pot. Then got the brainy idea to finish melting 'em in the microwave, watching carefully.
As soon as the big puff rose up over the edge of the bowl, I opened the door and took it out.
Several more fights with the mess as I added granola and fruit to it, then smashed it down into a square pan. It's in the fridge cooling now....following a cookbook recipe (Looneyspoons).

I might have to bring some individual tubs of yogurt in case this is a failure.

My hubby keeps asking me why I try new things when I'm doing something for guests....he'd prefer if I stick to tried-and-true recipes. No fun, I tell him.


----------



## Soma

Here's what it looks like, after 20 mins in fridge.







It eats more like candy than a dessert square, but is very tasty....the homemade granola contains many nuts, raisins, chocolate chunks, all held together with marshmallow. Looks like 'something the dog brought up' though, dang!


----------



## vitauta

i love the looks of your ooey gooey granola fudge, soma!  it has that homemade yumillicious appeal.  hey, and don't let your hubby talk you out of that adventurous spirit of yours either. ir is one of the things we love that about you....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Oh, mangles...I've had a run in or two with those...ruined a couple of duvet covers when I was staying at a friend's apartment in Stockholm. I, too, was bored one day (happened to be the day the laundry facilities were booked for the apartment's use). So, I thought I'd be nice and press the duvet covers. After all, that's what mangles are really good for (we did this in Germany all the time). I guess I was a bit rusty. One of the covers got stuck in the mangle and started to scorch rather badly (had there been a smoke alarm, it probably would have set it off...). I ran down to the apartment and grabbed a knife. Ran back up to the laundry area, and hacked the duvet cover out of the mangle (I had the foresight to unplug it first). The other one got stuck as well, but I was able to extract it. I just couldn't get the scorch lines out. I haven't touched a mangle iron since. They did a really nice job (when used correctly and the cloth didn't get jammed).  *The take away from this story, should I ever come to visit any of you who have a mangle iron--hide it.*



Or the Duvet covers...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Or the Duvet covers...


But at least duvet covers aren't nearly so expensive in Scandinavia as they are on this side of the pond. They are the norm. If you buy a sheet set in Denmark, it has a bottom sheet and a duvet cover and one or two pillow cases, depending on the size of the set.


----------



## Zhizara

Kayelle said:


> Taxi, I had to laugh out loud about you leaving the butter and almonds out of your cake. Those are my tricks, and why I don't bake. I'm just about to attempt making a pound cake and I'm nervous, but I want it to serve with fresh strawberries and whipped cream after Easter dinner. ...



There's an easy out for making the pound cake.  Make a Bisquick shortcake.  It's really easy and tastes great.  The recipe is right on the box.  Real strawberry shortcake, served warm with cold strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## Kylie1969

Easter Monday now...last day of Steve's holidays too 

He has had a great time off though  Always miss him when he goes back to work after having a good couple of weeks off!

A nice relaxing day in for us today!


----------



## Dawgluver

Did the fed and state taxes online today.  Whew, thankfully that's out of the way!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just marinated the chicken for out butter chicken tonight YUM


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Did the fed and state taxes online today. Whew, thankfully that's out of the way!


 
Hey, I did my taxes today, too. I got most of the stuff done a couple days ago and broke out the calculator  and put it together today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching TV, learning about carpenter ants and how to get rid of them.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just been enjoying some hot cross buns...I had a chocolate one and a fruit one


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Did the fed and state taxes online today.  Whew, thankfully that's out of the way!



We do our tax at the end of June over here, we do it online too and it is always good to get out of the way


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Hey, I did my taxes today, too. I got most of the stuff done a couple days ago and broke out the calculator  and put it together today.



You got that right, Pac.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I get my taxes done asap...Feb 1st they are finished for good or bad.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get my taxes done asap...Feb 1st they are finished for good or bad.


Sometimes I get mine done early, but I haven't even received all my information slips. I should have the last ones this week.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get my taxes done asap...Feb 1st they are finished for good or bad.



We have to pay in.  I like to hang on to my money as long as I can!


----------



## Kylie1969

Over here we have between June and October to do our taxes, but we like to get onto them straight away


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Sometimes I get mine done early, but I haven't even received all my information slips. I should have the last ones this week.



We are supposed to have all of ours by the 31st of January, so far they've never been late.



Dawgluver said:


> We have to pay in.  I like to hang on to my money as long as I can!



I'm going to do some rearranging so we don't get so much back...I have them taking out Married but at the higher Single rate and an extra $10 out of each paycheck.  But, since Shrek retired, we have been getting ridiculous amounts back, I'd rather have it show up in my paycheck.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We have to pay in.  I like to hang on to my money as long as I can!


Can't you pay with a post dated cheque? You can in Canada. Even if we get your taxes in early, we don't have to date the cheque before 30 April, to avoid interest.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are supposed to have all of ours by the 31st of January, so far they've never been late...


Here, the deadline is: before the 1st of March for most stuff, but before the 1st of April for some investment income. It's a family trust.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Can't you pay with a post dated cheque? You can in Canada. Even if we get your taxes in early, we don't have to date the cheque before 30 April, to avoid interest.



I e-filed, and have the withdrawal dated just prior to the April 15 due date.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve was saying it seems most countries do their tax around March including the UK...it is just here in Oz that dont...typical


----------



## jharris

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtksJEj2Keg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Kylie1969

Great song Jeff...deffo one of my fave Beatles tunes


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Here, the deadline is: before the 1st of March for most stuff, but before the 1st of April for some investment income. It's a family trust.



It is similar in the US for trusts.  I have a small mutual fund that is organized as a trust and because of that they require audited financial statements from each of the companies that the trust invests in.  It is a real pain to have to wait but, they have been getting better as more companies are able to speed up the audit process.  Now the paperwork usually arrives in the middle of March.  Everything else is January 31st for my situation.

My taxes seem to always go right down to the wire with a flurry of late night calls and faxes to the tax guy!  I think some of that is just his style and an effort to justify his fee!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

Steve is back at work today...I miss him already!

Today I have a couple of things to get from the shops, and I will drop by and see mum, then maybe some ironing...if I feel like it...NOT


----------



## Addie

I am watching CSPAN and the series on Amercian First Ladies. Today they are up to Elizabeth Monroe. She was just a teenager when she became First Lady. 

Now they are doing Louisa Catherine Adams, John Quincy Adams wife. She called the White House a barn. Hated Washington D.C.

This is an excellent series if you are into American History as I am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just plopped down the fees for a year's membership to the YMCA for the two of us.  It's two blocks away, an easy walk and hopefully I can get Shrek Motorvated.  Also registered for the YMCA 10K Riverbank Run in May.  I better get my self in shape!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just plopped down the fees for a year's membership to the YMCA for the two of us.  It's two blocks away, an easy walk and hopefully I can get Shrek Motorvated.  Also registered for the YMCA 10K Riverbank Run in May.  I better get my self in shape!



Poor Shrek, next thing ya know you'll be hiding his recliner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Poor Shrek, next thing ya know you'll be hiding his recliner!



Hey!  Good idea!!!  Got him some trekking poles, too...no excuse not to go walking.  The Y has an indoor track and an outdoor track...


----------



## simonbaker

Got home from mom's around 4:00. Was just going to take a short nap, didn 't wake up until 8:30 pm, ooops!


----------



## taxlady

I'm reading. I have a visual migraine and can't really do much else.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I'm reading. I have a visual migraine and can't really do much else.



Curious about that. What is a visual migraine? I get monstrous headaches related to cluster and can't do anything when they're really bad.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Curious about that. What is a visual migraine? I get monstrous headaches related to cluster and can't do anything when they're really bad.


I see double, even with one eye closed. The first time it happened, it looked like Shreddy (my cat) had four eyes. Spent the night in the ER: no it's not a stroke. Had a CT scan. They couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided it must be a migraine. 

I used to get a different kind where I saw pretty rainbow colours.

I don't usually get much of a headache with it, but feel "delicate". Once in a blue moon, I get a monstrous headache with it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Making lunch for tomorrow...


----------



## MrsLMB

Finally getting a bit of a break with the doxie. He was in much pain this morning so we took him back in to be seen.

Another x-ray showed serious arthritis in his neck with lots of inflamation.  The back is better but now the neck is the problem.

So after they probed him from one end to the other, trimmed his nails, gave him 2 injections and the ride home he was pretty exhausted but wired up from all that happened.

Tonight he finally settled in and is sleeping.

Pillows help the pain and of course he's a doxie so there has to be a blanket involved.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Got home from mom's around 4:00. Was just going to take a short nap, didn 't wake up until 8:30 pm, ooops!


 
Evidently you needed the extra rest. Listen to your body.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I see double, even with one eye closed. The first time it happened, it looked like Shreddy (my cat) had four eyes. Spent the night in the ER: no it's not a stroke. Had a CT scan. They couldn't find anything wrong, so they decided it must be a migraine.
> 
> I used to get a different kind where I saw pretty rainbow colours.
> 
> I don't usually get much of a headache with it, but feel "delicate". Once in a blue moon, I get a monstrous headache with it.



I know that delicate feeling. Usually when a headache is getting better, I feel for a while like any disturbance might bring it back.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww, he looks so comfy and warm there 

I hope he feels a lot better soon Mrs L



MrsLMB said:


> Finally getting a bit of a break with the doxie. He was in much pain this morning so we took him back in to be seen.
> 
> Another x-ray showed serious arthritis in his neck with lots of inflamation.  The back is better but now the neck is the problem.
> 
> So after they probed him from one end to the other, trimmed his nails, gave him 2 injections and the ride home he was pretty exhausted but wired up from all that happened.
> 
> Tonight he finally settled in and is sleeping.
> 
> Pillows help the pain and of course he's a doxie so there has to be a blanket involved.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> Finally getting a bit of a break with the doxie. He was in much pain this morning so we took him back in to be seen.
> 
> Another x-ray showed serious arthritis in his neck with lots of inflamation.  The back is better but now the neck is the problem.
> 
> So after they probed him from one end to the other, trimmed his nails, gave him 2 injections and the ride home he was pretty exhausted but wired up from all that happened.
> 
> Tonight he finally settled in and is sleeping.
> 
> Pillows help the pain and of course he's a doxie so there has to be a blanket involved.



Poor baby!!!  Hugs and kisses for the sweet dorgie!


----------



## pacanis

Cute pics.


----------



## vitauta

who is watching the voice with me?  great new panel this season, and imo the best music show by far on tv in years....


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> Finally getting a bit of a break with the doxie. He was in much pain this morning so we took him back in to be seen.
> 
> Another x-ray showed serious arthritis in his neck with lots of inflamation.  The back is better but now the neck is the problem.
> 
> So after they probed him from one end to the other, trimmed his nails, gave him 2 injections and the ride home he was pretty exhausted but wired up from all that happened.
> 
> Tonight he finally settled in and is sleeping.
> 
> Pillows help the pain and of course he's a doxie so there has to be a blanket involved.



Oh no, poor puppy!  Hugs, doxie!


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> who is watching the voice with me?  great new panel this season, great chemistry, and imo the best music show by far on tv in years....[/QUOTE


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> who is watching the voice with me?  great new panel this season, and imo the best music show by far on tv in years....



Hell's Kitchen here, Vit.  Otherwise I'd be watching it with you.


----------



## MrsLMB

This morning when we got up the sad puppy was extremely happy.  He was feeling much better and it really showed.  He was good today and took it easy.

Tonight I had to give him his nightly pill.  Now I've wrapped his pills in cheese and he would eat them.  Tonight he looked at me like I was from another planet.

So I put peanut butter on the cheese that held the pill.  He was all over that quick.

Now I need to invent chesse that tastes like peanut butter !!


----------



## Dawgluver

Glucosamine and Chondroitin for the arthritis?  Of course that would mean more pill hiding....


----------



## simonbaker

What pill will take care of these PMS cramps!?!


----------



## Dawgluver

Age and menopause.....

I was lucky, DH had PMS for me.  Never had to deal with it.

Hope you feel better soon, SB!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Age and menopause.....
> 
> I was lucky, DH had PMS for me. Never had to deal with it.


 You are very fortunate indeed!! The cramps are the worst!


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Glucosamine and Chondroitin for the arthritis? Of course that would mean more pill hiding....


 
Actually he has been getting that every day for quite a while and he likes those.

The ones he is objecting to are clavamox which is antibiotic to help his eyes - his tear ducts don't work and he gets eye infections, then Previcox for pain and inflamation.  The Previcox is to be chewed but that didn't work .. you ever see a dog spit a pill across the room  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> You are very fortunate indeed!! The cramps are the worst!



I know, had them as a teen and young adult, then they went away.  Do you have a heating pad?  That might help.


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> What pill will take care of these PMS cramps!?!


 

Awww SB .. I feel for you.  I used to have them bad too.  Felt like the worst thing ever.  No advice .. just hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> who is watching the voice with me?  great new panel this season, and imo the best music show by far on tv in years....



I'm watching, Vit...loving Shakira, she is funny!!!  One more week of Blind Auditions.


----------



## jharris

I watched also. The talent is amazing and I enjoy the patter of the panelists. Funny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> What pill will take care of these PMS cramps!?!



Sorry, SB!  Hurty, hurty...had to have mine taken out because of fibroids and by the time they did it I was looking for a rusty steak knife to do my own surgery.  Best thing that ever happened to me.  Still had PMS, though...just no cramps.


----------



## simonbaker

Doc's found some cysts not sure if that's what's causing the extra pain. It feels miserable


----------



## MrsLMB

simonbaker said:


> Doc's found some cysts not sure if that's what's causing the extra pain. It feels miserable


 
Well that sure could be part of it.  I ended up having my taken out and once that was done - like PF said .. best thing ever !   Went through the PMS thing for a while but no cramps or pain .. then went through the "change" then smooth sailing.  Of course I was done making babies so for me the surgery was a no brainer.

Have you tried a magnesium supplement .. they say that will help with cramps.  Other than that I can only remember trying the heating pad .. but nothing really worked for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Doc's found some cysts not sure if that's what's causing the extra pain. It feels miserable



So this is new?  You haven't normally had cramps?  You should tell your docs, it may be connected to the other problems.  They might also be able to prescribe something for you.  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Addie

Hang in ther SB.  You have gotten some excellent advice from all of your friends here at DC. The surgery is not far off and then no more cramps. You will feel better after the surgery. Mentally and physically. You will have answers to all your questions as to what is wrong. We all in there with you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today our new washing machine was delivered..so happy with the service and the delivery guys, they did a great job setting it up etc

Also been to mums for coffee, done a heap of ironing and made some tuna mornay


----------



## Snip 13

simonbaker said:


> What pill will take care of these PMS cramps!?!


 
These work wonders


----------



## Kylie1969

We have the washing machine on a wash, you have to wash it first with no clothes in it...it is soooooo quiet..our last one was ever so noisy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Snip 13 said:


> These work wonders



Ibuprofen 200 mg is the active ingredient in those.


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ibuprofen 200 mg is the active ingredient in those.


 
I know  I was bored so I added a picture. I also use Lewensessens from Lennon's Dutch Medicines but I don't think you get it there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Never seen Nurofen here, just clarifying what it was.


----------



## pacanis

When I'm suffering from PMS (pistol management skills), it means I need to practice more


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never seen Nurofen here, just clarifying what it was.


 
Thank you  Just wanted to explain why I used a picture.


----------



## Addie

My middle child always thought it stood for "Punish my son."


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> When I'm suffering from PMS (pistol management skills), it means I need to practice more


 
Haha! Don't speak to me for 5-7 days!!!!


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> My middle child always thought it stood for "Punish my son."


 
My DH says it stands for "Potential Murder Suspect" and another rude one I can't repeat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> When I'm suffering from PMS (pistol management skills), it means I need to practice more



I needed to practice your type of PMS when I had PMS...I have a nice t-shirt for you to wear...notice the concentric, alternating red and white rings...


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> My middle child always thought it stood for "Punish my son."


----------



## pacanis

We used to have Midol in the first aid kit at work (all male sheet metal shop). The company rep that sold us the kit said it was good for sore muscles or minor headaches.
That bottle probably still has the seal unbroken


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> We used to have Midol in the first aid kit at work (all male sheet metal shop). The company rep that sold us the kit said it was good for sore muscles or minor headaches.
> That bottle probably still has the seal unbroken



Midol is just tylenol, caffeine and a mild diuretic...nothing special and you won't grow boobs if you take it...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Midol is just tylenol, caffeine and a mild diuretic...nothing special and you won't grow boobs if you take it...


 
Well yeah... but still... 
Telling another guy to go take a Midol just wouldn't have the same effect


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Well yeah... but still...
> Telling another guy to go take a Midol just wouldn't have the same effect



Now, Dove chocolate has Estrogen in it...not for male consumption...  Same with Godiva chocolates...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now, Dove chocolate has Estrogen in it...not for male consumption... Same with Godiva chocolates...


 
Well if that's what you have Shreck believing, I won't say anything


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Well if that's what you have Shreck believing, I won't say anything



All's fair in Love and Chocolate!


----------



## simonbaker

Thanks to all for the great advice. Feeling better today, not as miserable as last night.  Spending an hour in the pool tonight helped. The support at DC is just plain wonderful!! Thanks again!!


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Red Sox beat the Yankees for the second game in a row to start the season.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Watching the Red Sox beat the Yankees for the second game in a row to start the season.


 
I will have to watch the 11 o'clock news. YEA! Sorry New Yorkers. (No I'm not!)


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Thanks to all for the great advice. Feeling better today, not as miserable as last night.  Spending an hour in the pool tonight helped. The support at DC is just plain wonderful!! Thanks again!!



So good to hear, SB!  Sorry you had such misery. I would spend as much time in the pool as possible, the warmth and exercise would help.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I finally got to hang the sheets and pillowcases outside today. It was a beautiful sunny and breezy day. Oh, what a fresh smell.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I finally got to hang the sheets and pillowcases outside today. It was a beautiful sunny and breezy day. Oh, what a fresh smell.


 
Oh, how I envy you. Can't do that living in this building. My daughter has a real long clothesline. She hangs out her laundry every chance she can get. And she is on the second floor, so the wind really gets to them. She has one of the those new type washers and dryers. Front loaders. They look beautiful, but the don't give the laundry that beautiful fresh smell. 

I know folks think I am weird. But I love laundry. The smell of fresh cloths and towels that have been hung outside. Ironing them. Just folding the sheets when you bring them in all dry from the sun and wind.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished taking the plastic down from around my side porch. It will be nice to have my view back. I just hope I didn't take it down too soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> I finally got to hang the sheets and pillowcases outside today. It was a beautiful sunny and breezy day. Oh, what a fresh smell.



We cant hang our sheets outside at the moment as we have a bottlebrush tree right near the washing line...it was here when we bought the house and it is filled with bees most of the year 

They fly all around the tree and way beyond too and fly all over the washing line...we have so many yellow stains on our sheets and washing from them grrrrrr, so now I have to hang all the washing in the garage, to avoid the stains!

We have considering getting rid of the tree but it is so big and does look nice...also nice privacy from the next door neighbor...so it is a bit frustrating...

It is so nice and sunny out there right now...would love to have the sheets in the sun


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> We cant hang our sheets outside at the moment as we have a bottlebrush tree right near the washing line...it was here when we bought the house and it is filled with bees most of the year
> 
> They fly all around the tree and way beyond too and fly all over the washing line...we have so many yellow stains on our sheets and washing from them grrrrrr, so now I have to hang all the washing in the garage, to avoid the stains!
> 
> We have considering getting rid of the tree but it is so big and does look nice...also nice privacy from the next door neighbor...so it is a bit frustrating...
> 
> It is so nice and sunny out there right now...would love to have the sheets in the sun


Do you get humming birds visiting the bottle brush tree? They used to visit the one we had in California.


----------



## Dawgluver

Took a swing around the yard and saw all the little bulbs finally coming up, some are flowering.  Beagle and I just got back from our walk, and the weather is Springlike!  Hope it lasts.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Do you get humming birds visiting the bottle brush tree? They used to visit the one we had in California.



No, not hummingbirds, but we do get New Zealand Honey Eaters...they love the tree


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Took a swing around the yard and saw all the little bulbs finally coming up, some are flowering. Beagle and I just got back from our walk, and the weather is Springlike! Hope it lasts.


 Great idea I think we will do the same!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and I just got back from our walk...I thought I was going to have to do CPR...just kidding....I left him lying there.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I just got back from our walk...I thought I was going to have to do CPR...just kidding....I left him lying there.



GAH!!

 

You did not! You picked him up and fed him a Brussels sprout.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We cant hang our sheets outside at the moment as we have a bottlebrush tree right near the washing line...it was here when we bought the house and it is filled with bees most of the year
> 
> They fly all around the tree and way beyond too and fly all over the washing line...we have so many yellow stains on our sheets and washing from them grrrrrr, so now I have to hang all the washing in the garage, to avoid the stains!
> 
> We have considering getting rid of the tree but it is so big and does look nice...also nice privacy from the next door neighbor...so it is a bit frustrating...
> 
> It is so nice and sunny out there right now...would love to have the sheets in the sun


 
Have you ever considered calling a bee keeper? They would love to have the bees. They smoke them and can remove them while they are sleeping from the smoke. It doesn't harm them. And he gets the honey. If he is a nice bee keeper, he will share the honey with you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> GAH!!
> 
> 
> 
> You did not! You picked him up and fed him a Brussels sprout.



Actually, I couldn't even get him to go.  He needs another wake up call...


----------



## Kylie1969

It is going to be another wonderful day...sunny, warm, just perfect!

We are going to fertilise the whole garden front and back today...big job! Also a bit of a tidy up, some pruning etc, to nice a day to be stuck inside 

We will also go for a nice walk later this afternoon


----------



## simonbaker

A sore throat just came on me all of the sudden today. By the end of today I have pretty much lost my voice. Caaled the dr. to get a script right away. Sure hope I don't have to delay surgery because of this. Training new help today took alot of extra talking. Greasing up with vicks tonight & got some biaxin from the doc, lots of fluids too.


----------



## pacanis

Nothing like a perfect day, Kylie!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> A sore throat just came on me all of the sudden today. By the end of today I have pretty much lost my voice. Caaled the dr. to get a script right away. Sure hope I don't have to delay surgery because of this. Training new help today took alot of extra talking. Greasing up with vicks tonight & got some biaxin from the doc, lots of fluids too.


I find that 25,000 to 50,000/day IU of Vitamin A works really well for sore throat. Don't take them for more than 10 days - 2 weeks, *really.* I think it works because Vitamin A has to do with skin and mucous membranes.


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Nothing like a perfect day, Kylie!



Too true Pac


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out in the garden and done all the fertilising...takes ages but that is what you get with a big garden 

It is actually warming up out there, going to be 29c today...Summer is back for a few days by the looks of things


----------



## pacanis

Show us a pic of your garden. How big is big?
I started a garden once. I made it too big. I could not keep up with the weeds. Plus I only tilled it to break ground. I guess you are supposed to kill off the existing vegetation before tilling it under.


----------



## Kylie1969

Big garden as in lots and lots of trees, plants, shrubs etc that we need to fertilize, not a big backyard as such


----------



## pacanis

Ahh... I forgot about the other garden. I thought you meant a vegetable garden.


----------



## Kylie1969

We do fertilise the vegetables too...well the capsicums, that is all we have left now...all the rest has gone now!

We have a jungle in our back garden ...we have at least 50-60 plants and trees of one kind or another...we like the full look out there, lots of greenery


----------



## PrincessFiona60

SB sorry to hear you are not feeling well, get some rest over the weekend.


----------



## Kylie1969

Time for some lunch now and to get back out in the lovely sunshine


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for food to digest so there will be room for the almond cake.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yum, almond cake


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Show us a pic of your garden. How big is big?
> I started a garden once. I made it too big. I could not keep up with the weeds. Plus I only tilled it to break ground. I guess you are supposed to kill off the existing vegetation before tilling it under.


 
I have a huge new garden. 3 pots of herbs on my balcony 
Damn I wish we could move already!!


----------



## pacanis

That's more of a garden than I have Snip.


----------



## buckytom

pacanis said:


> Show us a pic of your garden. How big is big?
> I started a garden once. I made it too big. I could not keep up with the weeds. Plus I only tilled it to break ground. I guess you are supposed to kill off the existing vegetation before tilling it under.



not necessarily. you just have to keep a light tilling gowing as they re-emerge until they stop when the summer's heat kicks in.

and there's better alternatives to weed tilling or manual picking:

Weed Dragon® 400,000 BTU Backpack Torch Kit | A.M. Leonard, Inc.

a flamethrower for weeds.  how cool is that? i've wanted one for years, but i just can't justify it for my tiny garden and a little kid around.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> not necessarily. you just have to keep a light tilling gowing as they re-emerge until they stop when the summer's heat kicks in.
> 
> and there's better alternatives to weed tilling or manual picking:
> 
> Weed Dragon® 400,000 BTU Backpack Torch Kit | A.M. Leonard, Inc.
> 
> a flamethrower for weeds. how cool is that? i've wanted one for years, but i just can't justify it for my tiny garden and a little kid around.


 
Some farmers told me that is what they did, kill everything off so it can't reseed when it's tilled under. I guess it depends on the size of your garden whether you can keep tilling weeds under until they get choked out.

I have one of those torches. I bought it for two purposes; to burn weeds and to melt ice. Surprisingly, it doesn't work all that well on ice. Once you get a layer of water on top it pretty much won't keep melting what is underneath. And it does burn weeds, but any small pebbles close by heat up and explode. Enough to hit you.
That's my review anyway. Mine has been sitting for a few years. I've read they make good charcoal/fire starters though.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Some farmers told me that is what they did, kill everything off so it can't reseed when it's tilled under. I guess it depends on the size of your garden whether you can keep tilling weeds under until they get choked out.



One of the instructors in the Master Gardener program suggested putting a sheet of dark plastic over the planting beds for about a month to kill weeds before tilling. I do know about men and their toys, though


----------



## pacanis

Yes, that works, too, GG. Whatever you can do to kill the existing foliage.
The garden I planted was about 25Y x 50Y. It was going good, too, until I just couldn't keep up with the weeds using my hoe. Way more work than I wanted, lol.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Yes, that works, too, GG. Whatever you can do to kill the existing foliage.
> The garden I planted was about 25Y x 50Y. It was going good, too, until I just couldn't keep up with the weeds using my hoe. Way more work than I wanted, lol.


Sounds like you should get:  Gardening Without Work: For the Aging, the Busy & the Indolent: Ruth Stout, Robert Plamondon: 9780981928463: Amazon.com: Books or one of Ruth Stout's other books.

Someone here recommended it and I'm going to give her system a try this year, in my tiny garden. It involves mulching instead of weeding.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Sounds like you should get:  Gardening Without Work: For the Aging, the Busy & the Indolent: Ruth Stout, Robert Plamondon: 9780981928463: Amazon.com: Books or one of Ruth Stout's other books.
> 
> Someone here recommended it and I'm going to give her system a try this year, in my tiny garden. It involves mulching instead of weeding.


And I need to get that book back to you.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm roasting chickpeas

http://wolfepit.blogspot.ca/2013/03/spicy-roasted-chick-peas.html

I made a batch of these on Easter (ate them all). Now I'm roasting a batch using my friend's curry powder (about 2T) instead of the combination Wolfe used. I added some hot pepper flakes, smoked garlic powder, lemon zest. About 3.5 cups of chickpeas fit on my cookie sheet. I ate the rest with some chopped spinach.


----------



## bethzaring

buckytom said:


> not necessarily. you just have to keep a light tilling gowing as they re-emerge until they stop when the summer's heat kicks in.
> 
> and there's better alternatives to weed tilling or manual picking:
> 
> Weed Dragon® 400,000 BTU Backpack Torch Kit | A.M. Leonard, Inc.
> 
> a flamethrower for weeds.  how cool is that? i've wanted one for years, but i just can't justify it for my tiny garden and a little kid around.



I saw one of those yesterday and had no idea what it was supposed to be used for. It was waaaaay overkill for yesterdays' use which was to heat a tip to disbud a baby goat.  I am sure a bunsen burner would have been adequate.  I also suspect the owner/operator of the torch wasn't using it correctly, the roar made it impossible to hear anything.  But it was a cool device.

Anyway, I am off to clean an acequia, a water ditch.


----------



## CWS4322

Snip 13 said:


> I have a huge new garden. 3 pots of herbs on my balcony
> Damn I wish we could move already!!


We plant about 3 acres...so we have a HUGE garden. It is all for us, the 4 dogs, and chickens--and some that we give away. I have an herb garden that is 4 ft x 8 ft. I'd have to take multiple pictures to show everything. But, we usually put in about 300 tomato plants, 50 pepper plants (hot and sweet), 400 ft of sweet corn, 200 feet of potatoes, 400 feet of beans, 100 ft of peas, I don't know how many feet of squash and pumpkin, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, cabbage and about 10 zucchini plants and several rows of kale, swiss chard, celery, carrots, beets, parsnips, rutabaga, eggplant, bok choy and other things. Oh, and lots of onions. The only thing we don't really have a lot of are blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I'm roasting chickpeas
> 
> The Wolfe Pit: Spicy Roasted Chick Peas
> 
> I made a batch of these on Easter (ate them all). Now I'm roasting a batch using my friend's curry powder (about 2T) instead of the combination Wolfe used. I added some hot pepper flakes, smoked garlic powder, lemon zest. About 3.5 cups of chickpeas fit on my cookie sheet. I ate the rest with some chopped spinach.


OMG--these are yummy. I don't know that I'll be able to resist eating them all before my road trip (these are for snacking on while driving). OMG. I think the magic is in my friend's curry powder...but these are REALLY good (and will most likely turn my fingers yellow--but Cheetos turn one's fingers orange).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> And I need to get that book back to you.


What did you think of it? Are you going to give her system a try?

You just have to come for a Danish Club lunch...


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to do the scanning of one of my client's paperwork. I hope the flatbed scanner on the desktop computer re-installed properly. I don't want to have to use the little, portable NeatScan for this stuff.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> What did you think of it? Are you going to give her system a try?
> 
> You just have to come for a Danish Club lunch...


I hope to make it in June. I am going to implement some of the things from the book this year.


----------



## Addie

We have small plots in a fenced area here that any resident can plant in. They look like unmarked graves. Great idea. Small enough that you can reach the plants from either side. Unfortunately, management didn't give any thought to a place to put the large tools. Rakes, hoe, fork, etc. Every year they prominse to put up a shed for us. But that will never happen. They do have a spigot and hose we can use. 

They have discovered that the carpeting put in all the apartments (now more than 15 years) holds onto to the dust and dirt. No matter how much they are cleaned. Yet they are very reluctant to replace the carpeting with out a doctors note. So for now gardening is out of the question.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I find that 25,000 to 50,000/day IU of Vitamin A works really well for sore throat. Don't take them for more than 10 days - 2 weeks, *really.* I think it works because Vitamin A has to do with skin and mucous membranes.


 Intersting.  Thanks for the tip.   I should get some. Not moving much today. I am still in my pj's & it's mid afternoon. My sister told me to up my vitamin D3, so I took about 5,000 iu of that this morning.  Still no voice this morning, slept with a towel saturated in vicks last night (mom's home remedy) & have been gargling with salt water. If still no relief monday I will be calling the doctor again.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> SB sorry to hear you are not feeling well, get some rest over the weekend.


 Thank you!  I am really hoping & praying that this will not postpone surgery friday.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to figure out how to use my new doohickey that lets me swipe credit cards to my smartphone. The manual is in PDF and annoying to read on screen, so I printed it. It's light grey writing.  What a PITA.


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Intersting.  Thanks for the tip.   I should get some. Not moving much today. I am still in my pj's & it's mid afternoon. My sister told me to up my vitamin D3, so I took about 5,000 iu of that this morning.  Still no voice this morning, slept with a towel saturated in vicks last night (mom's home remedy) & have been gargling with salt water. If still no relief monday I will be calling the doctor again.



May I suggest that since you have a serious medical illness, you might want to consult your doctor before changing any meds - and OTC drugs and supplements are meds that can affect the way Rx drugs work. I imagine you're having lots of blood work done, so ask for a blood chemistry to see if you're deficient in any vitamins or minerals. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Addie

Sound advice GG. Folks mean well. But what works for them, can create problems for others. Something as simple such as a multi vitamin. It contains Vitamin K. Which helps blood clot. It is often given to a mother just prior to giving birth. Not something you would want a heart or stroke patient to take.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

It is a lovely Sunday morning here...we put our clocks back one hour last night, as daylight savings has finished, so it was nice to get an extra hours sleep 

Today we are heading out to a few garden centres...we are going to buy a couple of trees/plants for the garden, why not make it even fuller 

Going to buy a garden clock too as we like to know the time when we are outside as we tend to get carried away with the gardening


----------



## taxlady

I got the little credit card reader for my smartphone working. I'm all signed up and have accepted one payment. It isn't even as wide as the top of my phone. This is what it looks like:


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I got the little credit card reader for my smartphone working. I'm all signed up and have accepted one payment. It isn't even as wide as the top of my phone. This is what it looks like:




i just saw an ad on TV for the SQUARE, a similar device.  They stated only 2.75% per transaction.  Not sure if that's in addition to the charge from the credit card company or not.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> i just saw an ad on TV for the SQUARE, a similar device.  They stated only 2.75% per transaction.  Not sure if that's in addition to the charge from the credit card company or not.


With PAYd, that's the rate, nothing extra. It's better than the one I'm paying now. It's 2.9% + $0.15/transaction if I key in the numbers instead of swiping the card. I also don't have to pay a monthly fee for this. If the money shows up quickly in my bank account, I'm going to cancel my other merchant account.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> May I suggest that since you have a serious medical illness, you might want to consult your doctor before changing any meds - and OTC drugs and supplements are meds that can affect the way Rx drugs work. I imagine you're having lots of blood work done, so ask for a blood chemistry to see if you're deficient in any vitamins or minerals. Hope you feel better soon.


 Thank you for your good wishes. Slept most of the day away, am feeling a little better, I will check with the doctor on monday, appreciate your concern.


----------



## pacanis

That's pretty cool, TL. Especially if you travel and need to accept cc's from your customers. And that's a pretty good rate. That was a pretty good rate you had before, too, for non-qual sales.
I read something a while back that wireless processing was the most compromised way to run a card. Are those subject to annual compliance teseting? I imagine they have to follow all the same rules.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> That's pretty cool, TL. Especially if you travel and need to accept cc's from your customers. And that's a pretty good rate. That was a pretty good rate you had before, too, for non-qual sales.
> I read something a while back that wireless processing was the most compromised way to run a card. Are those subject to annual compliance teseting? I imagine they have to follow all the same rules.


I assume they are doing the compliance testing. 

The rates I listed are for use with this device. My other merchant account has higher rates. I phone up something they call IVR and punch in the info. I have to use one of those old fashioned imprinter things where you put the card and blank slip and slide a thing back and forth across the card and slip, then fill in the slip and have the client sign it. Now they sign my phone with a finger. 

Yes, I do sometimes get paid when I'm not at home.


----------



## pacanis

Ahh, I see.


----------



## pacanis

Earlier today I took a walk over to the neighbor's house. A sure sign of Spring, he was outside changing his studded tires out for the regular tires. And I was surprised to hear that every vehicle around us, including one at the cop's house that kind of lives beside me, was broken into Monday night  The light bulb's started coming on...
Tuesday morning as I opened the drapes I wondered what the police was doing so long at the house across from me, then next to them. Now I know.
And Tuesday I wondered how the heck my dome light in my truck got turned on. Now I know.
And then I remembered something waking me Monday night, it might have been my dog who prefers to sleep downstairs where it's cooler letting out a bark, I really can't say what the noise was that first woke me, but I definitely remembered my bedside dog trotting across the floor and looking at the bedroom door. Something woke him, too. And that's what really woke me up. Enough to say, Pierce, get back over here and lay down... And now I know. Talk about crappy situational awareness or maybe complacency. I should have gotten up and at least looked out the bedroom window. It looks right down on my truck with an area light to light things up on that side of the house. I might have been able to catch a glimpse.

And then the neighbor told me about the big heroin problem the local high school has  Something that has not made the news or papers for obvious reasons...

So today I learned that life in the country isn't much different than life in the city. I think I'll be looking into some kind of monitoring devices.


----------



## taxlady

Good thing you have dogs, Pac.


----------



## Dawgluver

+1.  Yikes!


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Good thing you have dogs, Pac.


 
Yes. 
I need to get around to replacing the one I just put down here shortly. Petra will be ten this month and Pierce isn't much of a watch dog. Let me rephrase that... he's very good at just watching


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Yes.
> I need to get around to replacing the one I just put down here shortly. Petra will be ten this month and Pierce isn't much of a watch dog. Let me rephrase that... he's very good at just watching


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out at garden centres all morning!

It is quite hot outside, feel like I got too much sun, as it has been cooler and now bang, back with the hot, plays with your head 

We bought a couple of new plants...one will grow to 4m, that one looks lovely and another one 1.5m, near the washing line 

While Steve was out planting them this afternoon, I was in the kitchen making the lasagna for dinner


----------



## Snip 13

CWS4322 said:


> We plant about 3 acres...so we have a HUGE garden. It is all for us, the 4 dogs, and chickens--and some that we give away. I have an herb garden that is 4 ft x 8 ft. I'd have to take multiple pictures to show everything. But, we usually put in about 300 tomato plants, 50 pepper plants (hot and sweet), 400 ft of sweet corn, 200 feet of potatoes, 400 feet of beans, 100 ft of peas, I don't know how many feet of squash and pumpkin, broccoli, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, cabbage and about 10 zucchini plants and several rows of kale, swiss chard, celery, carrots, beets, parsnips, rutabaga, eggplant, bok choy and other things. Oh, and lots of onions. The only thing we don't really have a lot of are blueberries, raspberries, and blackberries.


 
That sounds like heaven to me! That's it, I'm packing my bags and running away. I'll bring a tent and camp in your garden


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> That sounds like heaven to me! That's it, I'm packing my bags and running away. I'll bring a tent and camp in your garden


Better wait a few weeks. Spring in the Great White North is kinda soggy and muddy, especially in the country, until stuff gets a chance to dry out from melting away all that snow and ice.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Better wait a few weeks. Spring in the Great White North is kinda soggy and muddy, especially in the country, until stuff gets a chance to dry out from melting away all that snow and ice.


It would be a bit cold right now, Snip. But July and August--that works, if you can tolerate the mosquitoes! That's when there is lots of variety of stuff to eat from the garden. We turn vegetarian then. And, you don't have to bring a tent--the farm includes a 3-bedroom furnished house.


----------



## taxlady

I'm procrastinating. I just signed up to do the MS Walk near me. It's at the end of May. It's only 5 or 10 km (my choice), but I'm so out of shape that I better train for it.


----------



## simonbaker

Just getting ready to go to mass.  Plans to stop at acute care afterwards, hope to get a script for some type of steroid to get my voice back. Coughing alot throughout the night.  Crazy busy day at work tomorrow & will definitely need to get my voice back. I feel fine otherwise.


----------



## CWS4322

Taking a steam bath...I'm evaporating 3 gallons of maple sap...in the house. Even with the bathroom and kitchen fans running, it is as if I'm in a steam bath... (okay, maybe that is a slight exaggeration).


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Earlier today I took a walk over to the neighbor's house. A sure sign of Spring, he was outside changing his studded tires out for the regular tires. And I was surprised to hear that every vehicle around us, including one at the cop's house that kind of lives beside me, was broken into Monday night  The light bulb's started coming on...
> Tuesday morning as I opened the drapes I wondered what the police was doing so long at the house across from me, then next to them. Now I know.
> And Tuesday I wondered how the heck my dome light in my truck got turned on. Now I know.
> And then I remembered something waking me Monday night, it might have been my dog who prefers to sleep downstairs where it's cooler letting out a bark, I really can't say what the noise was that first woke me, but I definitely remembered my bedside dog trotting across the floor and looking at the bedroom door. Something woke him, too. And that's what really woke me up. Enough to say, Pierce, get back over here and lay down... And now I know. Talk about crappy situational awareness or maybe complacency. I should have gotten up and at least looked out the bedroom window. It looks right down on my truck with an area light to light things up on that side of the house. I might have been able to catch a glimpse.
> 
> And then the neighbor told me about the big heroin problem the local high school has  Something that has not made the news or papers for obvious reasons...
> 
> So today I learned that life in the country isn't much different than life in the city. I think I'll be looking into some kind of monitoring devices.



It is sad when that reality sets in.  I too live in the country, and we didn't used to lock the cars at night.  We just didn't need to in the past.  Well, about four years ago, someone got into all of the cars and took things.  Really stupid crooks because they didn't realize that the tools in the back of the suburban were worth more than the classic rock cd's in the front.  I am sure the cd's got them money quickly though.    Anyway a cell phone was taken from my son's car too.  There was nothing in my car or my husbands car for them to quickly grab, so for that I was glad.  The way I figured out to check things out was the fact that my dome light was on too.  We told all of the neighbors on our street so that they could lock up their cars too.  At least we don't have an electric garage door opener on the garage.


----------



## chopper

We planted four trees yesterday, and have two more that we will plant today.  We just finished brunch, and will get out there soon.  55 degrees now, so it will be pleasant for planting.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, that stinks doesn't it, Chopper.
And I have a lot more they could have gotten into, too. I'm glad they chose the truck where the dog could hear them.

I'd like to do a little planting this Spring, too. Some kind of bushes or something along the one side of my driveway. The opposite side already has huge lilac bushes bordering it. And I have one bush on the other side already, but it's a pain to mow around. I want to do something to enlarge the area I have to mow around and do more of a border thing.


----------



## chopper

We have five acres and moved here in December of 1996.  We counted yesterday, and we have over 20 evergreens on the property.  We also have several deciduous trees of various kinds.  We are starting a forest.  
We moved here, and the tallest vegetation on the property was yucca.  It's been a while, but we add to the tree count each year.  We also have added shrubs some years.  The lilacs are my favorite.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yes.
> I need to get around to replacing the one I just put down here shortly. Petra will be ten this month and Pierce isn't much of a watch dog. Let me rephrase that... he's very good at just watching



If we had a watch dog it would probably wear a trench coat and flap it open asking, "Wanna buy a watch?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm procrastinating. I just signed up to do the MS Walk near me. It's at the end of May. It's only 5 or 10 km (my choice), but I'm so out of shape that I better train for it.



Yeah, I signed up for the 10K in May, too.  Walking starting now!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I signed up for the 10K in May, too.  Walking starting now!



Where do I sign up?  I could use $10K


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Where do I sign up?  I could use $10K



I wish...I could use it too...but this is for a run (or walk)...I'm hoping to come in, in the middle of the herd this time and not at the back.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish...I could use it too...but this is for a run (or walk)...I'm hoping to come in, in the middle of the herd this time and not at the back.



I wouldn't worry too much about that.  A lot of that depends on factors outside your control.  Do the best you can.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about that.  A lot of that depends on factors outside your control.  Do the best you can.



I know, I just keep plugging onward.  But I do feel sorry for the first aid volunteers that have to herd us in the back...we walk so slow it makes it hard for them to keep their bikes upright.  I'm already much faster than I was the first year I walked.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know, I just keep plugging onward.  But I do feel sorry for the first aid volunteers that have to herd us in the back...we walk so slow it makes it hard for them to keep their bikes upright.  I'm already much faster than I was the first year I walked.



That's all good.  You're improving.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wish...I could use it too...but this is for a run (or walk)...I'm hoping to come in, in the middle of the herd this time and not at the back.


 
One of my customers is in her early seventies and walks half marathons all over the place. She's doing one in every state (and DC) to be exact. She always has a nice medal to show me for just finishing. I don't think she cares where she comes in. She used to do them by herself, but now she's got a son and daughter that go with her depending.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> One of my customers is in her early seventies and walks half marathons all over the place. She's doing one in every state (and DC) to be exact. She always has a nice medal to show me for just finishing. I don't think she cares where she comes in. She used to do them by herself, but now she's got a son and daughter that go with her depending.



My first walk I came in fourth...from last.  The second walk I came in 20th from last.  My co-workers only do the 5k and they are all younger than me...and they run itAnything I do is worth it and good for me.  I really don't want another heart attack.  The weather is so nice now I can start walking everywhere.  Soon enough it will be too hot for me.

And I need to get my new walking shoes broken in...


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you, PF!

In a foul mood today, but my mood somewhat improved after I took the loppers out and whacked out all the little scrub trees in the wildflower garden.  The stinging nettles aren't up yet, so it didn't hurt.


----------



## simonbaker

Going to go & do some quick shopping with the daughter. Early day for everyone tomorrow, early to bed tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to do a bit of shopping ourselves while the meatballs are roasting.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I am heading over to mums for awhile, then I will be doing some gardening as it is such a lovely day here today


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have been thumbing through some old cookbooks that I bought recently at the local  flea market.

I found a recipe that I had never heard of before, it was a pumpkin meringue pie.  A traditional pumpkin pie but only the yolks were used in the pie filling.  The egg whites were beaten with sugar to make a meringue that was added to the pie after it was baked and then run back into a hot oven to brown and set the meringue.

I started to google to see if other recipes existed and there they were patiently waiting for me!

I am not really amazed at how ignorant I am.

I am amazed at how much information is available on the internet if you only know what to ask!


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking it easy for a while. The Headhunter (Ophthalmologist) one of them anyways was actually a tremendous help they other day. Were getting very close as to the reasons why I'm having terrible vision problems lately. They've been increasing to about 3-4 times a week lasting over an hour per episode. They can happen at any time, even when I'm doing nothing at all. My F/P had suggested that I see a specialist asap. He really meant today don't mess around. 

I have one more test to do a field vision. It won't hurt at all like my last visit. I swear I couldn't sit here and read anything without it hurting my eyes. Feeling better today.

Apparently, it's looking like I have been suffering with Ocular Migraines.
Having one right now. Forgive any and all type o's. I can't see. You guys aren't here. 
My F/P thinks it's because I've quit taking my B/P meds ( I was being over medicated) 
He's found me a new Cardio Dr. One that he won't hesitate to to confront when it comes to my treatment. I think once all that is back under control things will get better. Until then I've been grounded.

No more strenuos work, I have been over doing it alot lately. No driving. Try and stay stress free. If your having another do what you've been doing. Sit down, take a nap until it passes.

I think I qualify for a very special card now.

Munky.


----------



## pacanis

Pumpkin meringue sounds good, B!
When do we get to see it?


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Taking it easy for a while. The Headhunter (Ophthalmologist) one of them anyways was actually a tremendous help they other day. Were getting very close as to the reasons why I'm having terrible vision problems lately. They've been increasing to about 3-4 times a week lasting over an hour per episode. They can happen at any time, even when I'm doing nothing at all. My F/P had suggested that I see a specialist asap. He really meant today don't mess around.
> 
> I have one more test to do a field vision. It won't hurt at all like my last visit. I swear I couldn't sit here and read anything without it hurting my eyes. Feeling better today.
> 
> Apparently, it's looking like I have been suffering with Ocular Migraines.
> Having one right now. Forgive any and all type o's. I can't see. You guys aren't here.
> My F/P thinks it's because I've quit taking my B/P meds ( I was being over medicated)
> He's found me a new Cardio Dr. One that he won't hesitate to to confront when it comes to my treatment. I think once all that is back under control things will get better. Until then I've been grounded.
> 
> No more strenuos work, I have been over doing it alot lately. No driving. Try and stay stress free. If your having another do what you've been doing. Sit down, take a nap until it passes.
> 
> I think I qualify for a very special card now.
> 
> Munky.


So, what is your vision like with these migraines? Do you get a headache with them?

When I get one, I see double, even with one eye closed. I use to get a different kind, where I saw pretty, rainbow colours. I haven't had that one in years.


----------



## MrsLMB

Aunt Bea said:


> I have been thumbing through some old cookbooks that I bought recently at the local flea market.
> 
> I found a recipe that I had never heard of before, it was a pumpkin meringue pie. A traditional pumpkin pie but only the yolks were used in the pie filling. The egg whites were beaten with sugar to make a meringue that was added to the pie after it was baked and then run back into a hot oven to brown and set the meringue.
> 
> I started to google to see if other recipes existed and there they were patiently waiting for me!
> 
> I am not really amazed at how ignorant I am.
> 
> I am amazed at how much information is available on the internet if you only know what to ask!


 

Oh that sounds so good !  I love pumpkin .. add meringue and wowza !!

Are you going to make one?


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Taking it easy for a while. The Headhunter (Ophthalmologist) one of them anyways was actually a tremendous help they other day. Were getting very close as to the reasons why I'm having terrible vision problems lately. They've been increasing to about 3-4 times a week lasting over an hour per episode. They can happen at any time, even when I'm doing nothing at all. My F/P had suggested that I see a specialist asap. He really meant today don't mess around.
> 
> I have one more test to do a field vision. It won't hurt at all like my last visit. I swear I couldn't sit here and read anything without it hurting my eyes. Feeling better today.
> 
> Apparently, it's looking like I have been suffering with Ocular Migraines.
> Having one right now. Forgive any and all type o's. I can't see. You guys aren't here.
> My F/P thinks it's because I've quit taking my B/P meds ( I was being over medicated)
> He's found me a new Cardio Dr. One that he won't hesitate to to confront when it comes to my treatment. I think once all that is back under control things will get better. Until then I've been grounded.
> 
> No more strenuos work, I have been over doing it alot lately. No driving. Try and stay stress free. If your having another do what you've been doing. Sit down, take a nap until it passes.
> 
> I think I qualify for a very special card now.
> 
> Munky.



Oh dear.  Hope everything's OK Munky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Taking it easy for a while. The Headhunter (Ophthalmologist) one of them anyways was actually a tremendous help they other day. Were getting very close as to the reasons why I'm having terrible vision problems lately. They've been increasing to about 3-4 times a week lasting over an hour per episode. They can happen at any time, even when I'm doing nothing at all. My F/P had suggested that I see a specialist asap. He really meant today don't mess around.
> 
> I have one more test to do a field vision. It won't hurt at all like my last visit. I swear I couldn't sit here and read anything without it hurting my eyes. Feeling better today.
> 
> Apparently, it's looking like I have been suffering with Ocular Migraines.
> Having one right now. Forgive any and all type o's. I can't see. You guys aren't here.
> My F/P thinks it's because I've quit taking my B/P meds ( I was being over medicated)
> He's found me a new Cardio Dr. One that he won't hesitate to to confront when it comes to my treatment. I think once all that is back under control things will get better. Until then I've been grounded.
> 
> No more strenuos work, I have been over doing it alot lately. No driving. Try and stay stress free. If your having another do what you've been doing. Sit down, take a nap until it passes.
> 
> I think I qualify for a very special card now.
> 
> Munky.



I have a special card for you.  Now stop playing on the computer and rest your eyes.  Silly Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> So, what is your vision like with these migraines? Do you get a headache with them?
> 
> When I get one, I see double, even with one eye closed. I use to get a different kind, where I saw pretty, rainbow colours. I haven't had that one in years.



Here's a link to what some of them can look like. It's not the best example of what I'm seeing. The first image is close.Ocular Migraines Explained - AllAboutVision.com  When it happens to me it completely blocks my entire field of vision. I see nothing. Then after a while the mass slowly moves to the corner and goes away. Then the fireworks display starts. Showering ligh tshow. Warp speed ahead Sulu! Or is it Scotty? It can cause me to mistep run into things.

When I was in his office the show had begun. I told him it's happening now! He checked saw nothing, moved me to another room with more equipment. Looked again. Still saw nothing. Moved me again to another room by then it's hands on the wall feeling my way around. Still he couldn't see anything. A few more questions, he wasn't understanding my description. He finally got it!

Sometimes I do have severe headaches afterwards. It's not often just enough to let me know to slow down.

I'm taking notes of times and activities that I'm doing. Somewhere something is triggering it. Heyyy I AM Columbo!
Oh, and just one more thang..  Do I need to present my ID when I pick up the goods?  

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a special card for you.  Now stop playing on the computer and rest your eyes.  Silly Munky!



I'm sure you do! 
Gotta catch up on DC..


----------



## simonbaker

Chef Munky said:


> Taking it easy for a while. The Headhunter (Ophthalmologist) one of them anyways was actually a tremendous help they other day. Were getting very close as to the reasons why I'm having terrible vision problems lately. They've been increasing to about 3-4 times a week lasting over an hour per episode. They can happen at any time, even when I'm doing nothing at all. My F/P had suggested that I see a specialist asap. He really meant today don't mess around.
> 
> I have one more test to do a field vision. It won't hurt at all like my last visit. I swear I couldn't sit here and read anything without it hurting my eyes. Feeling better today.
> 
> Apparently, it's looking like I have been suffering with Ocular Migraines.
> Having one right now. Forgive any and all type o's. I can't see. You guys aren't here.
> My F/P thinks it's because I've quit taking my B/P meds ( I was being over medicated)
> He's found me a new Cardio Dr. One that he won't hesitate to to confront when it comes to my treatment. I think once all that is back under control things will get better. Until then I've been grounded.
> 
> No more strenuos work, I have been over doing it alot lately. No driving. Try and stay stress free. If your having another do what you've been doing. Sit down, take a nap until it passes.
> 
> I think I qualify for a very special card now.
> 
> Munky.


 Hope things get better for you. I know how tough it can be to lead a stress free lifestyle.   As everyone tells me..."Don't sweat the small stuff, cause it's all small stuff".   Our quality of life & existence is so much more important than "stuff".  Take care!!


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Here's a link to what some of them can look like. It's not the best example of what I'm seeing. The first image is close.Ocular Migraines Explained - AllAboutVision.com  When it happens to me it completely blocks my entire field of vision. I see nothing. Then after a while the mass slowly moves to the corner and goes away. Then the fireworks display starts. Showering ligh tshow. Warp speed ahead Sulu! Or is it Scotty? It can cause me to mistep run into things.
> 
> When I was in his office the show had begun. I told him it's happening now! He checked saw nothing, moved me to another room with more equipment. Looked again. Still saw nothing. Moved me again to another room by then it's hands on the wall feeling my way around. Still he couldn't see anything. A few more questions, he wasn't understanding my description. He finally got it!
> 
> Sometimes I do have severe headaches afterwards. It's not often just enough to let me know to slow down.
> 
> I'm taking notes of times and activities that I'm doing. Somewhere something is triggering it. Heyyy I AM Columbo!
> Oh, and just one more thang..  Do I need to present my ID when I pick up the goods?
> 
> Munky.


ooh, that's what my rainbow ones were like. It would start with a rainbow "pixel" and then grow until the "circle" was so big that it would be out of my field of vision. And, they were sort of herring bone rainbow. Do you get the pretty colours? Only once did I ever have a headache with one of those. It started after the colours and was the most outrageously painful headache I have ever had.

I never figured out the triggers. I know stress can cause the double vision ones I get now. But, sometimes I get them when I'm not stressed.


----------



## Andy M.

Munky, I'm sorry you have this to deal with.  Take care.  I hope it passes quickly.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> ooh, that's what my rainbow ones were like. It would start with a rainbow "pixel" and then grow until the "circle" was so big that it would be out of my field of vision. And, they were sort of herring bone rainbow. Do you get the pretty colours? Only once did I ever have a headache with one of those. It started after the colours and was the most outrageously painful headache I have ever had.
> 
> I never figured out the triggers. I know stress can cause the double vision ones I get now. But, sometimes I get them when I'm not stressed.



No rainbows or gumdrops here. Just bright, fast streaming that slows down to a trickle. Like a light snow fall. Lately they've been ending with my left side of my face jarring like I've been shocked. My head jolts.

I haven't had a problem with my eyes until I was really sick. Chalked that up to all the hormone meds I was on. Went to see an aye Dr. She to said she saw nothing. 1 month later I had a heart attack. My B/P was 153. Code 3! 

My concern is.. Well is another one gearing up? Or is this the beginning of more serious problems, like a stroke. Women on my side don't always make it past the first one. My Mother has had 8. Lucky lady indeed.

No worries Simon sweating the small stuff is what I do best. Retirement will ease it one of these days.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Here's a link to what some of them can look like. It's not the best example of what I'm seeing. The first image is close.Ocular Migraines Explained - AllAboutVision.com  When it happens to me it completely blocks my entire field of vision. I see nothing. Then after a while the mass slowly moves to the corner and goes away. Then the fireworks display starts. Showering ligh tshow. Warp speed ahead Sulu! Or is it Scotty? It can cause me to mistep run into things.
> 
> When I was in his office the show had begun. I told him it's happening now! He checked saw nothing, moved me to another room with more equipment. Looked again. Still saw nothing. Moved me again to another room by then it's hands on the wall feeling my way around. Still he couldn't see anything. A few more questions, he wasn't understanding my description. He finally got it!
> 
> Sometimes I do have severe headaches afterwards. It's not often just enough to let me know to slow down.
> 
> I'm taking notes of times and activities that I'm doing. Somewhere something is triggering it. Heyyy I AM Columbo!
> Oh, and just one more thang..  Do I need to present my ID when I pick up the goods?
> 
> Munky.



I went to the site you linked and this is exactly what I see sometimes...no headache associated with it.  But now I've had a headache for several days, no visual disturbance except for one about two weeks ago while I was home.


----------



## Addie

Munky, I know what you mean when you say you were being over medicated. I was having the same problem with my BP meds. It was causing my blood pressure to drop so low that they almost lost me one time in the ER. So far they have reduce my meds three times and I am still having the same problem. So the next time they can't get a reading because it is too low, I am going to suggest that just maybe I no longer need BP meds. All my numbers are at the lower end. Over the years I have gotten my sugar readings down along with my BP and cholesterol. Time to take another look.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, do you know the symptoms of stroke? Do you know that if you can get to the hospital fast, they now have drugs that take care of it, if administered quickly enough.

When I had my first double vision migraine, the cat looked like he had four eyes. I went to a walk in clinic and the doc checked that I didn't have any other symptoms of stroke and told me which hospital's ER I should go to. Then they checked that I didn't have any symptoms of stroke. My mother had a few strokes and more transient ischemic episodes than she could count. I understand the concern.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here is a good link for the warning signs of stroke...across the top it says "CALL 911" 

Stroke Symptoms - National Stroke Association


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got back from mums, always lovely spending time with her 

She is coming over here tomorrow morning and I am giving her a pedicure


----------



## Chef Munky

Thanks for the heads up PF.
Take notes of when your eye symptoms occur. Before or after you take your meds. Foods, activities.

I've been doing some reading up on symptoms of strokes. They have almost the same similarities of a heart attack.

Celebrity Apprentice is coming on soon.. So glad Cruella Omarosa was booted last week.  I laughed. Long and loud.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done signing up for the American Cancer Society Relay For Life.  My work is not participating this year, so Shrek and I have created our own team...the theme this year is Superheroes...I have a costume all ready for it and will have Shrek take pictures when I get it on!

Off to bed now, taking my headache with me. Oh and Shrek, too...and the cats...aw heck everything that breathes will be in there.


----------



## Addie

Kylie, Spike and I were talking about Vera Lynn. So I looked her up and one thing led to another. I found myself in Australia. There were tons of pictures of Queen Elizabeth II from all her visits there. There was also many of her official commissioned pictures of her. You can't help but notice, when she was young she always displayed a stern look. As she got older she was smiling more and more in the pictures. There was an article on the Wattle Pin. What a beautiful piece of jewelry. And so much meaning to it. 

There were pictures of the fire tornadoes in the outback that lasted for 40 minutes. They looked terrifying. A photographer happened to be driving through and just caught them as they were starting. He grabbed his camera and got some impressive shots. 

Oh yeah. One more thing. I am glad that the Coach is finally going to make it to London.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope you feel better Fi


----------



## Kylie1969

I am not feeling well today, woke up this morning with swollen glands, sore throat, weird head etc 

I have just been on the recliner all day watching TV...and I have started a course of cold and flu tablets to get on top of it early 

I hate being sick...it doesnt happen often, but when it does, I dont do it well


----------



## jharris

So sorry to hear that Kylie.

Drink lots of fluids, get plenty of rest and put Steve to work on everything else.

Feel better soon.


----------



## Snip 13

Hope you feel better soon Kylie!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much Jeff and Snip, much appreciated xxx

Steve came home from work and made dinner for us and whacked all the dishes in the dishwasher, he looks after me when I am sick, of which I so appreciate, it helps


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here listening to the thunderstorm that is right over the building. Lots of lightening goes with it. God must be taking pictures again of all He made. 

I have my six month checkup coming on Friday. So I have to go to Winthrop this morning so the nurse can look at my hand. It is almost halfway healed. That sulphadiazine has worked wonders. I have formed new tissue to replace what was torn out. I will have a scar though. Heck, I have so many scars on my body now, what is one more. It is the only thing though that keeps me out of beauty contests. Judges don't like scars. 

I am waiting for the 20th of the month. I am going to get my hair cut as close to my head as possible. A Pixie cut. I hate long hair. 

I got good news today. My main email was hacked. So I am having to close it and open a new one. I use this one only for DC. Whoever hacked it was charging to my credit card. The charges have been reversed and they applied the reversed charges to my credit card account as payment. Fine by me. Another $100 on the balance. 

My daughter is doing good. Not so much sickness this time with her chemo. She even went out with her husband for supper one night in the middle of the chemo week. I have had the fixings for a pineapple upside down cake for her for a couple of months. With all the birthdays these past couple of months, she had enough cake. So I think at the end of April, she will be ready for the  pineapple one. 

SB, keep up the good work. And the rest of your weight losers also. I am watching you all.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> I am sitting here listening to the thunderstorm that is right over the building. Lots of lightening goes with it. God must be taking pictures again of all He made.
> 
> I have my six month checkup coming on Friday. So I have to go to Winthrop this morning so the nurse can look at my hand. It is almost halfway healed. That sulphadiazine has worked wonders. I have formed new tissue to replace what was torn out. I will have a scar though. Heck, I have so many scars on my body now, what is one more. It is the only thing though that keeps me out of beauty contests. Judges don't like scars.
> 
> I am waiting for the 20th of the month. I am going to get my hair cut as close to my head as possible. A Pixie cut. I hate long hair.
> 
> I got good news today. My main email was hacked. So I am having to close it and open a new one. I use this one only for DC. Whoever hacked it was charging to my credit card. The charges have been reversed and they applied the reversed charges to my credit card account as payment. Fine by me. Another $100 on the balance.
> 
> My daughter is doing good. Not so much sickness this time with her chemo. She even went out with her husband for supper one night in the middle of the chemo week. I have had the fixings for a pineapple upside down cake for her for a couple of months. With all the birthdays these past couple of months, she had enough cake. So I think at the end of April, she will be ready for the pineapple one.
> 
> SB, keep up the good work. And the rest of your weight losers also. I am watching you all.


 
Glad things are going better Addie 
Wish I had half the strength you have!
Hugs


----------



## Snip 13

I'm sitting here like a deer caught in the headlights lol! Just got a call for a job interview tomorrow. Before I knew it the conversation was over and I agreed to go.
I have no clue what position it's for or what the salary is. Not even sure if I can get to work and back if I get it lol!
I better go dig for work clothes and do something about my hair. The salt and pepper look won't work for an interview!
Don't even want to think about this, all I know is the company is in a town next to the one I live in. I'll just play it by ear.

I haven't been for an interview in a very long time, I have spider webs and barney tunes where my brain used to be and I have no clue what I'm in for tomorrow!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry you are not feeling well, Kylie.  Lots of fluids and rest.

Good luck Snip with the interview.

Better send me an e-mail Addie so I have your new address.


----------



## Snip 13

Thank you PF


----------



## JoAnn L.

This morning I have been sitting in my comfy chair reading a book by one of my favorite authors (Martha Grimes). It is raining and there is lots of thunder. I love days like this and the rain is helping my rhubarb to grow. It is a good day.


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thank you so much Jeff and Snip, much appreciated xxx
> 
> Steve came home from work and made dinner for us and whacked all the dishes in the dishwasher, he looks after me when I am sick, of which I so appreciate, it helps



What a guy!


----------



## chopper

jharris said:


> What a guy!



I think her Steve knows it when he has it good! I bet Kylie takes great care of him when he is sick too.


----------



## Andy M.

I picked up my grandson from kindergarten today and he is currently working with stickers.  Then he wants to go outside to play ball for a bit.  I encourage that in him as my love for baseball apparently skips a generation.


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:


> I picked up my grandson from kindergarten today and he is currently working with stickers.  Then he wants to go outside to play ball for a bit.  I encourage that in him as my love for baseball apparently skips a generation.



Oh, Andy, have a wonderful time.  I just love spending time with my grandsons.  I haven't seen them since Christmas.


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> Oh, Andy, have a wonderful time.  I just love spending time with my grandsons.  I haven't seen them since Christmas.




Thanks chopper.  He's a really good kid and we have fun together.


----------



## vitauta

hey guys, it's free cone day at ben & jerry's today.  anybody going for one?  ben and jerry's celebrates its 35th anniversary today.  sweet. <3


----------



## taxlady

Big surprise: I'm doing tax returns.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> Big surprise: I'm doing tax returns.



Hubby did ours last night.  We will wait until the last day to send in the money.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Big surprise: I'm doing tax returns.


 
I picked up my tax return today.
We're like tax buddies 
Then to get my mind off of my taxes I went to a gun shop I never go to and ran into a 1945 dated Argentine army issue 1911  
At least something beneficial came of my trip into the city.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I think her Steve knows it when he has it good! I bet Kylie takes great care of him when he is sick too.


 
Ah yes. Remember when her Steve was in the hospital?


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on the attendance list for tomorrow's Danish Club Luncheon. It's the list I use when I collect the lunch fees. It's such a PITA. I've got to get our president to quit accepting late registrations.


----------



## MrsLMB

I'm shopping for a new dryer ... ours went up in a big puff of smoke yesterday.  Black smoke everywhere, the clothes in the dryer were so hot I couldn't even grab hold of them, the smell finally went away today.  

We made a trip to the laundromat last night so our clothes would be clean .. boy howdy is that expensive these days !! 

Anyway .. time for a new dryer


----------



## pacanis

Yowser. It sounds like it was a good thing you were there.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Yowser. It sounds like it was a good thing you were there.


I never run the dryer, washer, dishwasher, or oven when there isn't someone home to keep an eye on them.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I never run the dryer, washer, dishwasher, or oven when there isn't someone home to keep an eye on them.



The oven or the crockpot are the only appliances I will leave on when I leave the house.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> The oven or the crockpot are the only appliances I will leave on when I leave the house.


And the fridge and the freezer.


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> I'm shopping for a new dryer ... ours went up in a big puff of smoke yesterday. Black smoke everywhere, the clothes in the dryer were so hot I couldn't even grab hold of them, the smell finally went away today.
> 
> We made a trip to the laundromat last night so our clothes would be clean .. boy howdy is that expensive these days !!
> 
> Anyway .. time for a new dryer


 
 Scary moments. Our machines downstairs only cost us $1.25 per load. Commercial ones are much higher.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> And the fridge and the freezer.



Ok, that too!


----------



## MrsLMB

chopper said:


> Ok, that too!


 
  You all are too funny  

I never leave anything - including lights - on when we aren't home.  something that my Mom taught me when I was young .. and what happened yesterday is exactly the reason why.  I don't even run the dishwasher when I go to bed .. everything is off even then.


----------



## Barbara L

Sorry to hear about your dryer MrsLMB. I have known two people (both from my church years ago) who lost their homes to dryer fires. One of them was gone and the other was wheelchair-bound. Fortunately they, and you, are ok.

****************

I just wrote a little in my blog awhile ago. Then I had some ice cream. Now I am watching an episode of "Bones" on HuluPlus.


----------



## Snip 13

Sorry about your dryer LMB


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> And the fridge and the freezer.


 
Don't forget the hot water heater and the furnace


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening everyone 

I am feeling more human today...getting better every day 

I did the grocery shopping this morning, bit tired from all the driving, but just resting up this evening...looking forward to another good sleep!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I think her Steve knows it when he has it good! I bet Kylie takes great care of him when he is sick too.



He sure does Chops!

Thank you, you are right, I look after him heaps, even when he is not sick, I must admit I have a very caring nature


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Ah yes. Remember when her Steve was in the hospital?



Thank you Ads 

Yes, I do tend to look after him pretty well, I fuss over him


----------



## CharlieD

trying to decide if I should bother waking girls up and taking them to school. The driving is a mess.


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> I'm shopping for a new dryer ... ours went up in a big puff of smoke yesterday. Black smoke everywhere, the clothes in the dryer were so hot I couldn't even grab hold of them, the smell finally went away today.
> 
> We made a trip to the laundromat last night so our clothes would be clean .. boy howdy is that expensive these days !!
> 
> Anyway .. time for a new dryer


 
Folks never give a thought to the vent that goes to the outside on their dryer. It gets clogged with lint just as much as your filter does. It should be cleaned out at least twice a year. Lint is highly flammable.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Don't forget the hot water heater and the furnace


And air conditioners. I don't have a furnace; I have baseboard heaters that I leave on.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to wake up enough to get going on work. I better enter the stuff from the Danish Club Luncheon while it's fresh in my mind. There was enough craziness yesterday...


----------



## MrsLMB

Addie said:


> Folks never give a thought to the vent that goes to the outside on their dryer. It gets clogged with lint just as much as your filter does. It should be cleaned out at least twice a year. Lint is highly flammable.


 
That is so true Addie.  We clear ours every 3 months.  I also replace the vent hose at that time .. vac out the shute where the lint trap goes and wash the lint trap to remove the residue from the dryer sheets.

There is a switch inside this dryer that failed .. it was to control the temperature .. it didn't work and the heat was so intense that it melted a belt .. when we pulled the cover off the back there was black scorch all over the place .. yes indeed .. we were very lucky !!

Hopefully all of you will take a good look at your vent tube and lint traps .. make sure they are clean.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to head for the cat food store and the health food store. I want to get in anything we need for the next few days. I don't want to go out in the snow that is supposed to start overnight.


----------



## MrsLMB

taxlady said:


> I'm about to head for the cat food store and the health food store. I want to get in anything we need for the next few days. I don't want to go out in the snow that is supposed to start overnight.


 

Good plan !  Stay warm tomorrow !!


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> Good plan !  Stay warm tomorrow !!


It's not going to be much colder than today: low of -2C (28F).

I picked up canned and dry cat food and a new kind of cat litter. It's made of corn husks and it's supposed to be clumping. The 4.8 kg bag is much seems to be much more voluminous than the 7 kg box of clay based clumping litter. It's supposed to last twice as long as the same weight of clay based litter. It's also biodegradable. I'll see how it works out.

We have plenty of catnip.

We have plenty of milk, hootch, coffee, tea, toilet paper, and food. So, I won't have to go out in that white stuff that I don't want to see.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It's not going to be much colder than today: low of -2C (28F).
> 
> I picked up canned and dry cat food and a new kind of cat litter. It's made of corn husks and it's supposed to be clumping. The 4.8 kg bag is much seems to be much more voluminous than the 7 kg box of clay based clumping litter. It's supposed to last twice as long as the same weight of clay based litter. It's also biodegradable. I'll see how it works out.
> 
> We have plenty of catnip.
> 
> We have plenty of milk, hootch, coffee, tea, toilet paper, and food. So, I won't have to go out in that white stuff that I don't want to see.



I would like a review of the cat litter and the name of it if Shreddy likes it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would like a review of the cat litter and the name of it if Shreddy likes it.


I'll write a review, however it works out. 

Remind me if I forget.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching NCIS...love that show!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'll write a review, however it works out.
> 
> Remind me if I forget.



Reminder finally on my desktop.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching NCIS...love that show!



Me too.  It's one of the few shows I can watch reruns of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Me too.  It's one of the few shows I can watch reruns of.



LOL!  When my Mom and Brother were visiting, all I had to say was, "NCIS" and my Brother would go mute...until a commercial...he can talk forever.


----------



## Andy M.

You must drive them crazy at work!

I am really put off by perfumes but I'd make an exception for yours.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have done so much ironing today and some housework, now relaxing with a well deserved cup of coffee


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> I have done so much ironing today and some housework, now relaxing with a well deserved cup of coffee


 A true feeling of accomplishment!


----------



## Kylie1969

It certainly is SB, it makes you feel so good once all done


----------



## Snip 13

Drinking some Cayenne Tea to get rid of this terrible headache. Seems my new glasses need adjusting, they're pressing on my temples.
Maybe the spicy tea will warm me enough to find the courage to go and bath lol!
8 am and still in my PJ's!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have done so much ironing today and some housework, now relaxing with a well deserved cup of coffee


 
I know how much you enjoy ironing. If I were your neighbor I would do it all for you so you could sit in your recliner with a cup of coffee all day. I know, I am mean. Taking away your ironing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up for work...


----------



## pacanis

I hate clumping litter. Just saying.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I hate clumping litter. Just saying.


Really? What do you hate about it?

I really prefer it to the stuff I had to completely change every 3-4 days. It is also better at keeping down odour.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here wondering about SB and how she is doing. I woudn't be surprised if we didn't hear from her until tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Really? What do you hate about it?
> 
> I really prefer it to the stuff I had to completely change every 3-4 days. It is also better at keeping down odour.


 
It's a finer grit, which tends to find its way out of the litter box more. And the clumps stick like glue to the plastic, making the box harder to clean when it needs it.
I've found that putting a much smaller amount of regular litter into the box and emptying every other day (for one cat) works better for me.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> It's a finer grit, which tends to find its way out of the litter box more. And the clumps stick like glue to the plastic, making the box harder to clean when it needs it.
> I've found that putting a much smaller amount of regular litter into the box and emptying every other day (for one cat) works better for me.


Okay, that makes sense. It's true, there is more grit on the floor with the clumping stuff. I find that if I put a lot (about twice as much as they recommend) of litter in the box, there is less problem with it sticking to the box.


----------



## Alix

OK, this might sound nuts, but it works. We use a baby bathtub and fill it quite full of litter. That eliminates the sticking issue. The cats like it better because it feels more private, and they can't kick the litter over the edge. I found that a little hunk of carpet around the edge of the box for them to wipe their feet on helps too. I know, I know, cats don't wipe their feet. Still works though.


----------



## pacanis

Alix, do you think some duct tape around the box placed sticky side up would work in place of the carpet?


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Alix, do you think some duct tape around the box placed sticky side up would work in place of the carpet?


Shreddy would try to eat it. He loves to eat any kind of sticky tape.


----------



## bethzaring

I just received the completed set of my house plans and groundbreaking for the house is about one month away.  I am currently working with a landscape architect who is responsible for the gutters and rain water catchment system.  I haven't received the estimates for the house and landscaping yet so I have no idea if I can build everything I want. Things are greening up here, then hidden with snow.  My current assignment is to work on what I want for landscaping and gardens on my lot. Kinda hard to do with no visible house in place.


----------



## Andy M.

You must be excited about all the possibilities.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> You must be excited about all the possibilities.



the possibilities are in the thousands!  that is why I am hiring so many experts to help me with the decisions...tile grout color??  To make the housing estimate somewhat accurate, I had to make all the minute decisions for the builder.  But overall it is exciting to be creating a whole new housing environment.


----------



## bethzaring

I will see if I can attach a photo of my lot with the view of the mountain.  The photo will not show the existing houses in the development, they were behind me when I took the photo


----------



## vitauta

bethzaring said:


> the possibilities are in the thousands!  that is why I am hiring so many experts to help me with the decisions...tile grout color??  To make the housing estimate somewhat accurate, I had to make all the minute decisions for the builder.  But overall it is exciting to be creating a whole new housing environment.




i am positively GREEN with envy to have the opportunity you have, beth, to design your own living space and surroundings,  how exciting for you!  i could easily get into selecting my own personal grout color.


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> i am positively GREEN with envy to have the opportunity you have, beth, to design your own living space and surroundings,  how exciting for you!  i could easily get into selecting my own personal grout color.



Not me! All those possibilities would make me crazy. Have fun with it, though,  Beth. And grout? Go dark. It will get dirty anyway.


----------



## vitauta

see, gg, you do have a definite grout-color preference!...with a good reason to back it up, too.  thousands of decisions, bring 'em on i say, headaches and all....


----------



## taxlady

I'm roasting vegis for roasted, root vegi bisque.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning Steve cooked us up a delicious fry up, very nice indeed!

We have had Roomba going in the bedroom, the lounge room and the kitchen and Steve is going to mop some floors for me soon (since I still feel ill) so nice of him to do 

Other than that, drinking coffee and relaxing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have the heart Expo in the morning, going to go to bed early since it starts @ 7.  I like to go see what's new in heart medicine.


----------



## Kylie1969

Tonight I made a Banana Cake....it is an adaption of Stephanie Alexanders recipe (an Aussie chef)

We are waiting for it to cool and are going to make a caramel sauce to pour over a slice each


----------



## tinlizzie

I have a date next week to meet up with relatives in northern Florida, an all-day drive for me.  Have been working my fanny off making to-do and to-take lists and cleaning.  A vet tech will be coming to the house to let Baby the dog out for doing her business -- the two indoor cats have their litter box of course, but still want to get fed, the little pigs.  My consolation for all the cleaning is that the house will still be clean (I hope) when I get back.  I'm half eager to go and half dreading the driving.  Just hope the weather's clear so I won't have to drive in sheets of rain.


----------



## CWS4322

Evaporating 3 gallons of sap on the wood stove and procrastinating getting to work (fortunately, the commute is 15 feet from the kitchen). I do have a conf call at 11, so I better get going on work and stop fiddling around on the computer and in the kitchen.


----------



## vitauta

a family reunion, tin?  should be fun for you, once you are done with all that housecleaning and driving.  this is the first vacay i've heard of you taking, tin, and you sure deserve to cut loose and enjoy some time away.  is this a yearly get-together with your family? 
i hope you have a safe and pleasant trip north, in fair weather, and spend a lovely time reconnecting with your relatives.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Time for a nap!

I'll be thinking about lemon pound cake!

_*Sweet*_ dreams!


----------



## Andy M.

Eating some soup and watching the Red Sox game on TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got done filling the coffee K-cup drawers...man I'm beat.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished chopping walnuts, measuring spices, making simple syrup and clarifying butter.


----------



## GotGarlic

I weeded one of the squares in the garden, then sat on the porch for a bit, then got sick of the green pollen all over the porch and hosed it off. Now I'm sitting inside for a bit. Need to get that cake going, if the butter has thawed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Made some potato salad, then went outside weeding.  Ground is really mushy after much rain, hard to tell if it's moles or the lawn just falling in after last year's drought.


----------



## Addie

I just woke up from a 15 minute quick nap. I am sitting here wondering how SB is feeling and the results. I worry about her.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

It is a lovely Sunday here, the cool change came through, nice and cool 

We are about to have some of the banana cake i made last night, it is so tasty!

Just a relaxing one today as I still have a shocking sick type of headache from this cold...good to just do nothing and take it easy


----------



## taxlady

I hope your headache goes away soon Kylie.


----------



## Kylie1969

Aww, thank you so much Taxy 

It has been 6 days now that I have had it...I am guessing if it continues too much longer I should go to see the doctor 

The banana cake I just had made me feel good for awhile though


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Aww, thank you so much Taxy
> 
> It has been 6 days now that I have had it...I am guessing if it continues too much longer I should go to see the doctor
> 
> The banana cake I just had made me feel good for awhile though


Try some chocolate and see if that helps with the headache. Even if it doesn't, it's chocolate.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> a family reunion, tin?  should be fun for you, once you are done with all that housecleaning and driving.  this is the first vacay i've heard of you taking, tin, and you sure deserve to cut loose and enjoy some time away.  is this a yearly get-together with your family?
> i hope you have a safe and pleasant trip north, in fair weather, and spend a lovely time reconnecting with your relatives.



Thanks, Vit.  Sort of a mini-reunion.  My TX brother & his wife are driving to their summer digs in Maine, so we're meeting kinda sorta mid-way.  Last time I saw them was for their wedding in '08.  He's my big brother, pushing 75 but hale & hearty.  They're sorting out where they'd like to park after selling his TX house and her ME house.  Not really a great time for unloading real estate.  I suggested NC because of the four seasons and the weather is so goldarned nice most of the time.

Speaking of kinda sorta and big brothers, I see in the paper that Tony Dow, Beaver's big brother, celebrates his 68th birthday today.


----------



## tinlizzie

Hope there's good news from SB soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Try some chocolate and see if that helps with the headache. Even if it doesn't, it's chocolate.



Now that sounds like a mighty fine idea Taxy


----------



## CWS4322

Laundry and making road food for my upcoming road trip. Cleaning the house so my chicken-sitter can find her way around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating Cream of wheat with Strawberries.


----------



## Andy M.

Late breakfast.  Cooking two pounds of bacon.  SO will them make us French toast as a side dish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Late breakfast.  Cooking two pounds of bacon.  SO will them make us French toast as a side dish.



LOL!!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Late breakfast.  Cooking two pounds of bacon.  SO will them make us French toast as a side dish.


Two pounds of bacon! For how many people? Just you and SO?


----------



## Chef Munky

Isn't 2 Lbs of bacon the daily recommended allowance suggested by the FDA? 

Don't be touchin' my bacon.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Two pounds of bacon! For how many people? Just you and SO?



SO and I eat all the two pounds of bacon.



...just not all in one sitting.


----------



## vitauta

that's how i remember it too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Isn't 2 Lbs of bacon the daily recommended allowance suggested by the FDA?
> 
> Don't be touchin' my bacon.



I only read the "2" I don't look at any of the words that come after...


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got done filling the coffee K-cup drawers...man I'm beat.




man, i'd call it a day too


----------



## vitauta

geez, does everybody get that yet?  2 pounds of bacon--that's bacon for 2.  sheesh, some people!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> man, i'd call it a day too



Would it help if I told you I had to lift the Death Star to accomplish this task???


----------



## vitauta

only if shrek was sitting on your coffee counter strapped to a time bomb.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> only if shrek was sitting on your coffee counter strapped to a time bomb.



Oh, that sounds like a fun game...


----------



## vitauta

you gotta want that coffee real bad, or stop watching law and order....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm Wonder Woman (as in I wonder why she did that?) and want both...coffee and Law & Order.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm pulling Creeping Charley (thanks to the neighbors, it crept in from their yard) out of the wildflower garden.  It's sort of like the Kudzu of the North.  It smells good though.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm pulling Creeping Charley (thanks to the neighbors, it crept in from their yard) out of the wildflower garden.  It's sort of like the Kudzu of the North.  It smells good though.


I like creeping Charley. I've planted it on a hill in the common area. It doesn't get much sun and doesn't grow much. It seems to be doing okay. My creeping Charlie is coming back, but no flowers yet. My dandelions seem to be starting leaves. Other years there have been flowers by this date.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I like creeping Charley. I've planted it on a hill in the common area. It doesn't get much sun and doesn't grow much. It seems to be doing okay. My creeping Charlie is coming back, but no flowers yet. My dandelions seem to be starting leaves. Other years there have been flowers by this date.



Is yours the wild or the cultivated form, Taxy?  The wild plants here will choke out everything else, and are considered a noxious weed.  It's a member of the mint family, and prefers shade to sun.  Apparently it's edible too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Is yours the wild or the cultivated form, Taxy?  The wild plants here will choke out everything else, and are considered a noxious weed.  It's a member of the mint family, and prefers shade to sun.  Apparently it's edible too.


I'm pretty sure it's the wild one. I know it's considered a noxious weed, but the place I planted some is growing nothing but a few weeds. It's mostly just exposed earth. I had no idea what it was when I brought it home from a field, just that I like the leaves and the flowers.


----------



## vitauta

i have been to sb's profile page at least 1/2 dozen times since yesterday, just to see if maybe she had checked in sometime, somewhere.  i am hoping we will be hearing news about the surgery any time now.  didn't sb post somewhere that she would have her dh bring us news if she didn't have pc connections herself?  something like that?  

i know that many dc friends of sb are waiting, wondering and worrying about how she is doing right now, right along with me.... 

sb sweetie, hope to hear something from you soon.(hugs)


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> i have been to sb's profile page at least 1/2 dozen times since yesterday, just to see if maybe she had checked in sometime, somewhere.  i am hoping we will be hearing news about the surgery any time now.  didn't sb post somewhere that she would have her dh bring us news if she didn't have pc connections herself?  something like that?
> 
> i know that many dc friends of sb are waiting, wondering and worrying about how she is doing right now, right along with me....
> 
> sb sweetie, hope to hear something from you soon.(hugs)



+1

Hope everything went well, Simonbaker!  We're thinking of you!  And we will pester you until we hear how you're doing!

Hmmm.  Maybe she can't yet hear us pestering....


----------



## Kylie1969

Feeling a lot better today, no headache, no sore throat..all is good 

Just having a relaxing day at home today!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You didn't watch your fellow Aussie win the Master's Tournament???


----------



## Kylie1969

Who's playing Fi? I dont watch golf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Who's playing Fi? I dont watch golf



Adam Scott won the Tournament a couple hours ago...in the rain in a sudden death match.  He was tied with Angel Cabrera from Argentina and won the second round of the Sudden Death Match.  First Aussie to ever win the Masters...


----------



## pacanis

The sudden death was impressive. It was nice to see them both play well and a birdie win it. Strong finish all around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> The sudden death was impressive. It was nice to see them both play well and a birdie win it. Strong finish all around.



Shrek and I didn't really care which won, we were just very excited by the sudden death.   Very exciting and to win by half an inch...we were yelling like we were at a football game.


----------



## Kylie1969

I heard it on the radio this afternoon 

Good on him, must be pretty good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> I heard it on the radio this afternoon
> 
> Good on him, must be pretty good!



Pretty Good?  He was Brilliant!  I don't watch golf, either.  It's Shrek's thing, but I do appreciate the art and sport and get excited when someone is doing well.


----------



## pacanis

I just wrote three checks to pay my taxes.
I will load them into the back of my truck, drive them over to the post office and see if I can get someone to give me a hand unloading them and putting them into a mailbox


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I just wrote three checks to pay my taxes.
> I will load them into the back of my truck, drive them over to the post office and see if I can get someone to give me a hand unloading them and putting them into a mailbox



Thanks for your support! 

My tax guy called yesterday and told me *we* filed for an extension!


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I just wrote three checks to pay my taxes.
> I will load them into the back of my truck, drive them over to the post office and see if I can get someone to give me a hand unloading them and putting them into a mailbox



LOL!

Your posts kill me

Today's our wedding anniversary.. 
Hubby has a truck. He just can't find anyone to help him unload me!

If he ever did I'd make sure I'm put in a self addressed stamped box.
C.O.D!!!

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just wrote three checks to pay my taxes.
> I will load them into the back of my truck, drive them over to the post office and see if I can get someone to give me a hand unloading them and putting them into a mailbox



I took mine to HRBlock and let them deal.  Too much trouble since Shrek retired, trying to figure out that mess and the MT income tax

I just didn't have enough fingers and toes to figure it out.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I took mine to HRBlock and let them deal.  Too much trouble since Shrek retired, trying to figure out that mess and the MT income tax
> 
> I just didn't have enough fingers and toes to figure it out.


Have a really good look at what they did. I used to work for H&R Block. It's a crap shoot whether or not you get a good tax preparer. You might get a someone who misses a lot of credits/deductions. You might get someone who does a better job than some accountants.

Is this a tax preparer that you use regularly?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Have a really good look at what they did. I used to work for H&R Block. It's a crap shoot whether or not you get a good tax preparer. You might get a someone who misses a lot of credits/deductions. You might get someone who does a better job than some accountants.
> 
> Is this a tax preparer that you use regularly?



Yes, he's the one that got us $3000 more back when the IRS told us we owed them $8000...


----------



## bethzaring

trying to figure out how much money I may receive monthly from my IRA when I am required to start withdrawals in 2022...is there any way to do this?  I tried using the Fidelity calculator and it made no sense.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, he's the one that got us $3000 more back when the IRS told us we owed them $8000...


Cool! Looks like you got one of the good ones. Some H&R Block employees really enjoy doing income tax and they tend to be pretty good. 

Get his home/mobile phone number or email. If he leaves H&R Block, he probably isn't allowed to contact you...


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone!

Lovely morning here, going to do a little bit of pottering in the garden today, then some dreaded ironing 

Hope you are all having a nice evening


----------



## pacanis

Hello. Enjoy your day, Kylie.


----------



## taxlady

I just got a craving for wings, so I ordered some.


----------



## Barbara L

James and I are on the phone for a "town hall meeting" with Congressman Tom Rice. This is my second one and James' first. He is on the list to ask a question.


----------



## pacanis

I'm getting ready to throw dinner together. I'm getting kind of hungry. I haven't eaten anything all day. OK, I lied. I've had five or six hot dogs throughout the day, but I didn't sit down to eat them, so they don't count


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Cool! Looks like you got one of the good ones. Some H&R Block employees really enjoy doing income tax and they tend to be pretty good.
> 
> Get his home/mobile phone number or email. If he leaves H&R Block, he probably isn't allowed to contact you...



Oh yeah, we know where he works in the off season, he is an accountant and he loves the challenge at tax time.  He loved working on our problem, especially since he got us money back when they said we owed them.  He was just as tickled as we were.


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Hello. Enjoy your day, Kylie.



Thank you Pac


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just finished putting away all of the winter coats, boots and gloves!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I just finished putting away all of the winter coats, boots and gloves!



I guess it's time for me to bring all mine in from the car...


----------



## Snip 13

I've just started washing all the warm blankets etc for winter. Hate the stale smell of laundry that hasn't been used in a while!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I just finished putting away all of the winter coats, boots and gloves!


 
And I just took the snow thrower off of my tractor.
Fingers are crossed!


----------



## vitauta

that's right, just throw superstition (and caution) to the wind....


m. nature


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Hope there's good news from SB soon.


 
Me too. I have been checking constantly. 

In the meantime I have been looking at the following. 

18 Microwave Snacks You Can Cook In A Mug


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Me too. I have been checking constantly.
> 
> In the meantime I have been looking at the following.
> 
> 18 Microwave Snacks You Can Cook In A Mug



Addie; Thanks for sharing the web site. I sent it on to my family. Everything looks so good. JoAnn


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> that's right, just throw superstition (and caution) to the wind....
> 
> 
> m. nature


 
She has a lot of faith doesn't she. Would you care to laugh with me?


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Addie; Thanks for sharing the web site. I sent it on to my family. Everything looks so good. JoAnn


 
Great for a quick snack when you are alone and don't feel like cooking.


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Great for a quick snack when you are alone and don't feel like cooking.




good one, addie.  how about trotting this link over to 'quick meals' or somewhere more permanent, so it doesn't get buried?


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> good one, addie. how about trotting this link over to 'quick meals' or somewhere more permanent, so it doesn't get buried?


 
Okay, will give it a try.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

Another lovely sunny day here today, so heading out to do some grocery shopping and also some clothes shopping


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Another lovely sunny day here today, so heading out to do some grocery shopping and also some clothes shopping


 
No ironing today?


----------



## Chef Munky

Son wants me to trim his hair. Didn't specify how short.
The way I see it, it's his money. I'm not cheap. Tip jar is on the counter.

Thinking seriously about just buzzing his whole head. Take him back to his childhood when he'd look like a little brussel sprout all summer long.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Son wants me to trim his hair. Didn't specify how short.
> The way I see it, it's his money. I'm not cheap. Tip jar is on the counter.
> 
> Thinking seriously about just buzzing his whole head. Take him back to his childhood when he'd look like a little brussel sprout all summer long.


 You wouldn't really do that, would you?


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> You wouldn't really do that, would you?



Yes I would.
No money . My choice of cut 

Just kidding. He just wanted the back trimmed. It drives him nuts having it on his shirt collar.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Cigar Shopping*

My day is finally done. No more gotta get this and that done now!

It was mind boggling trying too pick out the right brand of cigars. Then if you spend a certain amount they offer you different deals on more sampler packs.

Hubby isn't an easy guy to shop for. Trust me I'll be happy when April is over.

We decided on these. Some he's already tried and liked. The others we have no idea about.

Double Magnum 
Maduro (likes)
Nub Cameroon 460 (likes)
Templar Grand Master 
Buyer's Guide Sampler #19     
Xikar Flash Single Black  ( because I swiped his) 

So, he'll have 30 to try out. Hope he has room in his humidors


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> No ironing today?



No, that was yesterday 

It was nice to get out and about today


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out and done the rest of the grocery shopping, now going to watch some TV


----------



## Kylie1969

I ended up doing some gardening this arvo...got quite a bit done too 

Made a lovely roast for dinner and now relaxing with a cuppa and about to retire to the lounge to watch some Masterchef The Professionals


----------



## Addie

I am going to get dressed early, bundle up and go up to the bridge to the beach so I can see Air Force One land at Logan Airport. Spike saw it that last time the President was in Boston. Any plane coming in for that particular runway comes in very low. You almost feel like you have to duck. It is a runway that is very seldom used for landings as it comes right over residential homes. 

Spike has to go into town today to the Jewelers Building. I wish you could see what he looks like when he goes there. His jewels outfit. When he goes in, he gets on the elevator. There are other diamond merchants on the elevator. They take one look at him, switch their satchel to their other shoulder away from him and they move to the farthest corner away from him. Little do they know that he probably has more in diamonds in his paint pants pockets than what all of them combined are carrying. Even the old man he is going to see tells Spike's boss to send him the painter boy. I like that boy. That boy is 56 years old. 

So I sit here hoping he can hop on the train into Boston and get there and back before the President's plane lands. He usually drives in, but all the tunnels are shut down and traffic is rerouted. 

I realize that having the President come to Boston in recognition of our hurt, is an honor. And I appreciate his efforts. But for those of you who have never had the President visit your city or town, you can't imagine the logistics. President Bush, the father, loved to come to Boston. And it seemed he always arrived just before all of downtown Boston was getting out of work. Getting home was always a nightmare. I silently would curse the man. All I wanted was to get home and rest as fast as I could. One time I got stuck on a bus for almost an hour waiting for his motorcade to go past. It seemed that the bus route was right in the middle of his path to where he was going. All traffic had come to a complete stop along the route.


----------



## Snip 13

Apologizing in advance for what I may say out loud soon. Better put myself in a "time out" now!


----------



## Alix

Good morning all! It looks like there is a cranky bunch online this morning. Sorry you've all had some upsets already. Hope your day goes better. 

My day is starting off with blue skies and sunshine. THANK GOD! Its windy as heck out there, but I'm hopeful that will help melt some more of the snow. Double digit temperatures today! WOOHOO! 

I have to be honest, I don't know what I want to do with my day today. There is laundry that needs doing, and the inevitable piles of housecleaning, but I don't know what I feel like doing.


----------



## Snip 13

Alix said:


> Good morning all! It looks like there is a cranky bunch online this morning. Sorry you've all had some upsets already. Hope your day goes better.
> 
> My day is starting off with blue skies and sunshine. THANK GOD! Its windy as heck out there, but I'm hopeful that will help melt some more of the snow. Double digit temperatures today! WOOHOO!
> 
> I have to be honest, I don't know what I want to do with my day today. There is laundry that needs doing, and the inevitable piles of housecleaning, but I don't know what I feel like doing.


 
I was cranky! You just cheered me up


----------



## Alix

Sounds like you had reason to be cranky from what I read. {{{{Snip}}}}


----------



## Addie

I am not cranky. I was very sad before I started to watch the Interfaith Services. But there have been some beautiful words spoken today. My spirit has been lifted to the highest.


----------



## vitauta

Snip 13 said:


> I was cranky! You just cheered me up




i'm gonna sum up a lengthy post i wrote earlier that got erased.  maybe it wasn't meant to see the light of day.  who knows how these things work in the cosmos. beside, mrslmb and aunt bea already gave you most of what you need to hear, snip, with their loving and gentle voices.

snippers, this is a day that has been a long time coming for you, isn't it?  and it's about time, too.  yes you are plenty pissed, and you're not having any fun being pissed, i know.  but this is your Watershed Day, and some of us on the sidelines, are cheering you on, and then too, you can be so adorable when you're mad.  you are standing up to say, "hey, what about me?  i have been on the giving end way too long, giving and giving, to all of you tom dick and harrys, and for what?!  i matter!  i'm going to be good to mySELF for a change." that's right, now turn around and take a bow, snip. smile, and say, "how d'you like me NOW"?!!!


----------



## pacanis

I'm not cranky. Just confused.
I've been messing with my phone lines all morning and cannot do what I wanted to do.


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> I'm not cranky. Just confused.
> I've been messing with my phone lines all morning and cannot do what I wanted to do.


 
You aren't trying to do anything illegal now are you Pac .. are we gonna have to take up a collection to bail you out of the pokey ???


----------



## Kylie1969

It is Friday here and going to be another lovely Autumn day 

Ads, I have ironing to do today  

Also need to get a few things from the bakery and I am also going to buy some sushi for tomorrows lunch 

Hope everyone is having a great evening!


----------



## pacanis

MrsLMB said:


> You aren't trying to do anything illegal now are you Pac .. are we gonna have to take up a collection to bail you out of the pokey ???


 
Ha! Not yet I'm not... 

My phones are a holy mess. AB switches, splitters... it's a quagmire. I'm trying to wire in my alarm system to be able to call out on either the A side or the B side, but it ain't happening 
I finally have everything hooked up and sorta working. I just need to speak with TS to fine tune things. In the past ten years I've never received any electronic gizmo that had so FEW intructions that came with it.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm relaxing on the porch with a glass of wine. I spent the day with the master gardeners. We went to a city park in Williamsburg, Va., for a short hike and then had lunch in a historic building. Then we went to Colonial Williamsburg and had a private tour of the colonial gardens from Master Gardeners in that area. Then we went to a colonial flower market and enjoyed another talk from a guy in period costume about gardenimg during colonial times. And finally we arrived home. I am exhausted.


----------



## MrsLMB

GotGarlic said:


> I'm relaxing on the porch with a glass of wine. I spent the day with the master gardeners. We went to a city park in Williamsburg, Va., for a short hike and then had lunch in a historic building. Then we went to Colonial Williamsburg and had a private tour of the colonial gardens from Master Gardeners in that area. Then we went to a colonial flower market and enjoyed another talk from a guy in period costume about gardenimg during colonial times. And finally we arrived home. I am exhausted.


 
Now that sounds like a fun day !  I would love to do something like that .. might have to put that on my bucket list now that's it's been brought to my attention !


----------



## pacanis

Whew, 57 minutes on hold for TS before I finally got my call answered 
Part of that time was passed speaking with my BIL. He's finally using the smoker I got him for Christmas this weekend. He's even going to overnight it  ok... I told him. I wouldn't overnight a first smoke, but his smoker is electric so maybe he'll get it dialed in before he goes to bed.

Anyway, it turns out the confusion with my alarm system lie with me not getting a user guide. Duh. It makes things so much nicer knowing that I am supposed to press buttons on my phone when it calls me and not just hang up.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Whew, 57 minutes on hold for TS before I finally got my call answered
> Part of that time was passed speaking with my BIL. He's finally using the smoker I got him for Christmas this weekend. He's even going to overnight it  ok... I told him. I wouldn't overnight a first smoke, but his smoker is electric so maybe he'll get it dialed in before he goes to bed.
> 
> Anyway, it turns out the confusion with my alarm system lie with me not getting a user guide. Duh. *It makes things so much nicer knowing that I am supposed to press buttons on my phone when it calls me and not just hang up.*


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I'm relaxing on the porch with a glass of wine. I spent the day with the master gardeners. We went to a city park in Williamsburg, Va., for a short hike and then had lunch in a historic building. Then we went to Colonial Williamsburg and had a private tour of the colonial gardens from Master Gardeners in that area. Then we went to a colonial flower market and enjoyed another talk from a guy in period costume about gardenimg during colonial times. And finally we arrived home. I am exhausted.



Glad you had a lovely day


----------



## Snip 13

vitauta said:


> i'm gonna sum up a lengthy post i wrote earlier that got erased. maybe it wasn't meant to see the light of day. who knows how these things work in the cosmos. beside, mrslmb and aunt bea already gave you most of what you need to hear, snip, with their loving and gentle voices.
> 
> Happened to me yesterday too. I also wrote a lengthy post that perhaps was best left unsaid but it wouldn't load
> I can always rely on someone on DC to have just the right thing to say
> 
> snippers, this is a day that has been a long time coming for you, isn't it? and it's about time, too. yes you are plenty pissed, and you're not having any fun being pissed, i know. but this is your Watershed Day, and some of us on the sidelines, are cheering you on, and then too, you can be so adorable when you're mad. you are standing up to say, "hey, what about me? i have been on the giving end way too long, giving and giving, to all of you tom dick and harrys, and for what?! i matter! i'm going to be good to mySELF for a change." that's right, now turn around and take a bow, snip. smile, and say, "how d'you like me NOW"?!!!


 
I seem to have reached a point in my life where I can no longer handle BS.
Feels odd but good! I need something real in my life, move past all the childish nonsense and find some kind of balance. I'm weeding out the "bad seeds"
I'm tired of trying to keep others happy and making myself miserable in the process. So yes I guess this is my time. 
Thank you for the inspiring words V


----------



## Kylie1969

It is really cold here tonight...all windows are shut and am snuggling in for the night


----------



## taxlady

Snip 13 said:


> I seem to have reached a point in my life where I can no longer handle BS.
> Feels odd but good! I need something real in my life, move past all the childish nonsense and find some kind of balance. I'm weeding out the "bad seeds"
> I'm tired of trying to keep others happy and making myself miserable in the process. So yes I guess this is my time.
> Thank you for the inspiring words V


Good for you. It's one of the things that makes getting older a good thing.


----------



## tinlizzie

I got back yesterday evening from my out of town visit with my older brother & wife.  They're driving from "his" home in TX to "her" home in Maine, and I met them in Jacksonville, FL, after an all-day drive from here in south Florida.  We hadn't been listening to news & stuff like that, being busy catching up - hadn't seen them since their wedding in '08.  They were sort of scouting the Jax area to see if they want to relocate there -- are planning to sell the "his" and "hers" homes and begin again.  He's 75 and she's a bit younger.  Got guts, I'll say that for them.  They crossed Jacksonville off their possibles list after we spent way too much time in yesterday afternoon's rush hour -- absolutely gridlocked.  No fun at all, even if we did chatter on in the car.

I woke up to the news this morning about the marathon bombers.  Boy.  What a bunch of stuff can hit the fan while you aren't looking!  Of course our man in Boston (Addie) should have some real-l-y interesting scuttlebutt for us -- Addie, park that scooter and don't you dare stick your nose out the door until this is over and Stay Safe!

And the same goes for all the stuff that occurs on DC -- our community's folks suffer the slings and arrows on a daily basis, but keep smiling anyway, it seems.  What great people!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just got back from a stop at the local Salvation Army store!

Today I spied a new 9.5x16.75 Lodge Double Play cast iron combination grill pan and griddle.

As I was looking it over a young man, that was stocking shelves, stopped and offered to take it up to the checkout for me.

When I got it home I realized that instead of one cast iron grill pan I had two!  What I thought was a drip tray to catch the grease turned out to be a new 10.5x20 Emeril All Clad cast iron double burner grill pan.  I checked the price tag and the folks at the Army must have thought the same thing I did because the tag indicated two pieces.  So now I have all four burners covered for $7.55!

Now I have two questions.  

On both griddles the surface seems rougher than my vintage cast iron.  Are these griddles suitable for pancakes?

Do you think I could use one of these like a pizza stone on the bottom rack of my oven?

I may have to jump off the diet wagon and make a batch of pancakes!


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> I just got back from a stop at the local Salvation Army store!
> 
> Today I spied a new 9.5x16.75 Lodge Double Play cast iron combination grill pan and griddle.
> 
> As I was looking it over a young man, that was stocking shelves, stopped and offered to take it up to the checkout for me.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that instead of one cast iron grill pan I had two!  What I thought was a drip tray to catch the grease turned out to be a new 10.5x20 Emeril All Clad cast iron double burner grill pan.  I checked the price tag and the folks at the Army must have thought the same thing I did because the tag indicated two pieces.  So now I have all four burners covered for $7.55!
> 
> Now I have two questions.
> 
> On both griddles the surface seems rougher than my vintage cast iron.  Are these griddles suitable for pancakes?
> 
> Do you think I could use one of these like a pizza stone on the bottom rack of my oven?
> 
> I may have to jump off the diet wagon and make a batch of pancakes!



It's all your clean living that brings you little pieces of serendipity like this.  But try not to go whole hog -- didn't Chief Longwind recently offer a substitution in his excellent pancake recipe, with whole wheat flour or something?  And of course blueberries are so good for you!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> I just got back from a stop at the local Salvation Army store!
> 
> Today I spied a new 9.5x16.75 Lodge Double Play cast iron combination grill pan and griddle.
> 
> As I was looking it over a young man, that was stocking shelves, stopped and offered to take it up to the checkout for me.
> 
> When I got it home I realized that instead of one cast iron grill pan I had two!  What I thought was a drip tray to catch the grease turned out to be a new 10.5x20 Emeril All Clad cast iron double burner grill pan.  I checked the price tag and the folks at the Army must have thought the same thing I did because the tag indicated two pieces.  So now I have all four burners covered for $7.55!
> 
> Now I have two questions.
> 
> On both griddles the surface seems rougher than my vintage cast iron.  Are these griddles suitable for pancakes?
> 
> Do you think I could use one of these like a pizza stone on the bottom rack of my oven?
> 
> I may have to jump off the diet wagon and make a batch of pancakes!


Just make sure there are others to eat the pancakes too.  I made a small batch the other day and just had one.  I didn't eat any syrup on it, but instead rolled up a sausage link in it and ate it that way.  So good!


----------



## Addie

I make just a cup of batter for myself. And like you I eat only one. I am not a big fan of syrup. So I put butter and a small sprinke of sugar on it. One is all I can handle. 

I use the Restaurant Style Krusteze Buttermilk pancake mix. Sometimes you have to be sensible about cooking from scratch when you are cooking from just one.


----------



## pacanis

I've been glued to CNN since 5:30.
This is more exciting that the OJ chase... for those who remember. 
But stuff is going down now, and that's why there are all day new channels.


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> I got back yesterday evening from my out of town visit with my older brother & wife.  They're driving from "his" home in TX to "her" home in Maine, and I met them in Jacksonville, FL, after an all-day drive from here in south Florida.  We hadn't been listening to news & stuff like that, being busy catching up - hadn't seen them since their wedding in '08.  They were sort of scouting the Jax area to see if they want to relocate there -- are planning to sell the "his" and "hers" homes and begin again.  He's 75 and she's a bit younger.  Got guts, I'll say that for them.  They crossed Jacksonville off their possibles list after we spent way too much time in yesterday afternoon's rush hour -- absolutely gridlocked.  No fun at all, even if we did chatter on in the car.



Welcome back Lizzie, hope you had a wonderful time


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had breakfast and now relaxing with a hot coffee 

It looks like a lovely day out there, heading for 22c today!

Hope everyone is enjoying their evening


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> It's all your clean living that brings you little pieces of serendipity like this.  But try not to go whole hog -- didn't Chief Longwind recently offer a substitution in his excellent pancake recipe, with whole wheat flour or something?  And of course blueberries are so good for you!





chopper said:


> Just make sure there are others to eat the pancakes too.  I made a small batch the other day and just had one.  I didn't eat any syrup on it, but instead rolled up a sausage link in it and ate it that way.  So good!



I have to go back to the doctor next week and climb up onto his scale again!

I'll see how that goes and then I may make a short stack of the real thing, with butter and syrup!

In for a penny in for a pound!


----------



## Kylie1969

Are you trying to lose weight Bea?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Are you trying to lose weight Bea?



Yes indeed!

It is the great American pastime!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I've been glued to CNN since 5:30.
> This is more exciting that the OJ chase... for those who remember.
> But stuff is going down now, and that's why there are all day new channels.


 
I have a girlfriend in Atlanta. Her friends know that her and I are friends. They keep asking her if she has called me. What has she been telling you? Is she in the middle of it? 

I am sure to the rest of the country and world think that there is some excitement in all of this. Trust me folks, it is not. Thousands of people lost a days pay today. Twenty city blocks were evacutated and searched. Medical appointments at hospitals were all cancelled. Folks were ordered at gunpoint to leave their home immediately.  They didn't even have time to put their shoes on. If you didn't answer you door fast enough, they knocked it down. I counted the men going into one home. Twenty SWAT officers were rushing up the stairs. One couple grabbed their baby, a blanket and a shoulder bag, then ran out of their house. Fortunately today was a beautiful spring day. Temps were in the low 70's.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I've been glued to CNN since 5:30.
> This is more exciting that the OJ chase... for those who remember.
> But stuff is going down now, and that's why there are all day new channels.



Oh yes, I do remember.  We can't drag our eyes away either.

So hope this is it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes indeed!
> 
> It is the great American pastime!



 

Are you getting there? I wish you all the best with it


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I have a girlfriend in Atlanta. Her friends know that her and I are friends. They keep asking her if she has called me. What has she been telling you? Is she in the middle of it?
> 
> I am sure to the rest of the country and world think that there is some excitement in all of this. Trust me folks, it is not. Thousands of people lost a days pay today. Twenty city blocks were evacutated and searched. Medical appointments at hospitals were all cancelled. Folks were ordered at gunpoint to leave their home immediately. They didn't even have time to put their shoes on. If you didn't answer you door fast enough, they knocked it down. I counted the men going into one home. Twenty SWAT officers were rushing up the stairs. One couple grabbed their baby, a blanket and a shoulder bag, then ran out of their house. Fortunately today was a beautiful spring day. Temps were in the low 70's.


 
I have not been in touch with anyone from Atlanta.
And I would certainly not call what Boston is (was) experiencing "excitement". News is news in my opinion.
I'm pretty sure a lot of people were interested in what was going on though, enough to start a separate thread on a cooking forum... 

If the price of catcing the guy, which they did, is having LEO's search your house, I'm in. I'm not saying I would enjoy it, but it's better than the alternative.

I'm very glad the place was locked down enough to catch the guy. For a while there I was afraid he had slipped through.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a relief this is apparently over.  Residents of the area have now gathered in the streets cheering the police as they drive by.  It's like an impromptu street party.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It's a relief this is apparently over. Residents of the area have now gathered in the streets cheering the police as they drive by. It's like an impromptu street party.


 
I think all of America is cheering right along with them. 
There's been two recent times I can think of where the authorities were baffled for weeks and never did get to question the person they were after.  This was some good work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking that now they will try to legislate Pressure Cookers...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thinking that now they will try to legislate Pressure Cookers...


 
Only if the capacity is greater than 3.5 qts.
New York already has it in the works.
Forty Caliber's new pressure cooker is grandfathered in in Texas


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thinking that now they will try to legislate Pressure Cookers...



I've had that same thought.  Law abiding citizens will now be criminals for buying and selling pressure cookers.  Watch out....maybe background checks before purchasing them will do the trick.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I make just a cup of batter for myself. And like you I eat only one. I am not a big fan of syrup. So I put butter and a small sprinke of sugar on it. One is all I can handle.
> 
> I use the Restaurant Style Krusteze Buttermilk pancake mix. Sometimes you have to be sensible about cooking from scratch when you are cooking from just one.



I have that cooking for one problem too.  I buy pancakes already made and frozen.  They're smallish and toast up easily, no thawing required.  A couple or three brown & serve sausages in the microwave and breakfast is ready in a jiffy.

I'm not a big fan of syrup either, I just butter the pancakes. and use a very small amount of maple syrup on the sausages.


----------



## tinlizzie

As a by-product, it would seem that we Americans now have (if we didn't already have starting back at 9/11) had a taste of what people in Syria, Libya, Afghanistan, Iraq, Israel, Palestine, not-that-long-ago Northern Ireland, Pakistan -- soooo many people ---- deal with every day in just trying to live.

I was wishing the other day that the nuclear genie could get stuffed back into the bottle; wish that, too, about gun powder/bomb-making parts/TNT.  Sorry, .40, Pac, and others.  Not gonna happen anyway, so let me dream on.

Back to the cave, everyone!  Before those arrows can get us!  Here comes Oop with his club.


----------



## tinlizzie

It didn't take long to realize I had overlooked so many other places.  These just didn't come to mind immediately...England, France, Spain, Indonesia, Japan, India...not a complete list by any means.  Where in the world could one go to escape violence and the fear of attack?  Maybe to Tom Hanks' island with a basketball for a friend.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> It didn't take long to realize I had overlooked so many other places.  These just didn't come to mind immediately...England, France, Spain, Indonesia, Japan, India...not a complete list by any means.  Where in the world could one go to escape violence and the fear of attack?  Maybe to Tom Hanks' island with a basketball for a friend.


My first thought was "Scandinavia", then I remembered the car bombing and shootings in Norway in 2011.


----------



## chopper

We are getting ready for a car show. Our first of the season. Must be spring!


----------



## Chef Munky

chopper said:


> We are getting ready for a car show. Our first of the season. Must be spring!



Can I go with you?
Let me do the driving... It will be fun trussssssst meeeeeee 

old lady driver - YouTube

Have a nice day! 

Munky.


----------



## chopper

I would let you drive Munky!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got up and it is pouring with rain...so love the sound of the rain 

Going to get on with some of our game today and also a bit of reading, all nice and cosy with this rain...love it!


----------



## simonbaker

It feels good to get back to all of my DC family of friends. I got out of the hospital on thursday the 18th at 9 pm. Surgery all  went well. Surgery lasted 4 1/2 hours.  I was in the recovery room for 4 hours. The whole day was just a blur to me.   What the doctors thought was a mass shaped like a ball, was in reality, a mass intertwined, wrapped around my left kidney several times, they described it like a cinnamon roll. Once it was unwrapped it was 8" in diameter.  My left kidney had to be removed.   We found out wednesday that it was benign.  Praise God!!!!   It's the first time in my life that I have been so happy that I was crying.

I have an 18" incision right down the front of my abdomen full of staples that I get out this thursday.There has been more pain in my left side & back more than in the incision. The doc. explained they left side had to be pulled back 5 ", my colon temporarily taken out & a few other internal organs moved around to be able to get at this thing. So, the side pain is my muscles just growing back together. The muscle spasms are the worst.  I am taking hydrocordone & valum as well as tylenol. Have been using the heating pad alot too.   I was only prescribed enough prescription med.'s to get through the weekend. I will definitely be calling for more first thing monday morning. 

I am still on a soft diet, I  pushed that a bit on saturday as I have been craving foods with seasoning & something I could chew or crunch.  Found out real quick the pain associated with that was not worth it at all.          One of the things that really bums me out is that I ate nothing for 7 days, just those IV bags I was hooked up to & I gained 20#!  How frustrating!!  Hope that comes off quickly.

Missing the pool terribly, all in good time.  Now here I have to sit....healing. I have never made a real good patient. I do not think much about sitting around & sleeping so much. I mentally feel like I'm ready to get life back to normal, physically a little slower than I want to be.

Thank you again to all of my family of friends here at DC for all of your prayers, good wishes & support. It means more than any of you will ever know.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, what an ordeal SB...so good to see you back and pleased that the surgery was successful 

Hope you heal soon


----------



## Somebunny

So happy you are back with us Simonbaker!  So many of your DC family have been wondering how your surgery went and how you were doing.
I can't express how happy I am to hear that the mass is benign.  take care of yourself and keep us posted on how your recovery progresses.  You will be back in the pool in no time!


----------



## Snip 13

Glad you are ok SB  Hope you have a speedy recovery! Take care


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> Now here I have to sit....healing. I have never made a real good patient. I do not think much about sitting around & sleeping so much. I mentally feel like I'm ready to get life back to normal, physically a little slower than I want to be.



SB,

Glad to hear that you are home and on the mend!

I hope you can spend some of your idle hours here with us on DC!

B


----------



## Addie

Benign! That is a word I keep in my mind and heart constantly. It sounds like hitting the biggest lottery ever. 

I am so glad you are back. I kept worrying about you constantly. There is a wall that all surgical patients hit around three in the afternoon. They become exhausted even if they were doing nothing all day. Nap time! Give in to it. Listen to your body. It will tell you what you can and cannot do. Each day you will feel better. Once the staples come out, you will start to really heal in a hurry. 

Do not allow yourself to start to feel down. It is a hard place to come out of. And don't push yourself. It takes time to heal. Your body has been invaded and it doesn't like it. The pain is your body's way of telling you, "No, you can't do that. I need to heal and you are doing something that will impede me. So Stop!" 

We are all so happy that it went so well. Sounds like those doctors knew what they were doing. Those pounds will come off really quick once you start to heal fast. When you have the energy to start walking and doing small things, the weight will fall off. 

Don't try to diet at this time. Your body needs the nourishment of food and all the good nutrients it has. Once your body has healed then you can start thinking about your diet again. 

Remember, everyone here as well as your family is ecstatic that all went well and you can use the word "BENIGN!" The most beautiful word in the English language.  

For you  For your daughter  For your husband . And one for the doctors.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been out and grabbed our Indian takeaway, gee it was delicious!

Now home with the heating on and about to go and watch some Grand Designs Australia


----------



## tinlizzie

Dear Simonbaker,

+1 of what Addie said.  So happy to hear your good news.


----------



## Zhizara

Welcome back, SimonBaker!  So good to hear the "benign".  Take it easy and mend well.


----------



## Snip 13

It's still freezing cold and wet here. Just made some popcorn for us with salt and vinegar spice for hubby and me and sour cream and chives spice for the kids


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dear SimonBaker, I hope the hurt goes away in a hurry and you are back to your old self again really soon.


----------



## JBoonzaa

Hey all
im quite new to cooking.
just looking to hook up and get info going on what it means to cook and how cooking can help me built me life.

Justinus


----------



## MrsLMB

Welcome home SB .. as you can tell we are all extremely happy to see you and hear of your great news !!!

Take your time .. don't sweat the small stuff and follow Dr orders.

Again .. welcome home .. we missed you and we worried about you !!


----------



## Andy M.

That's all great news SB.  I'm happy you're on the road to recovery.  Listen to the Docs.  They may not explain why they tell you something but it's probably important to do it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> That's all great news SB.  I'm happy you're on the road to recovery.  Listen to the Docs.  They may not explain why they tell you something but it's probably important to do it.



+1

I've had four abdominal surgeries and they are very difficult to recover from. I understand the feeling of wanting to jump back into things, but that will only set you back in your recovery. Your body is busy healing those cuts and doesn't have a lot of extra energy for moving around. Take it slow.

Take this opportunity to do things you haven't had time to do before. Read a few books you've always wanted to read. Watch a few old movies. Do some sort of online class - there's lots out there for free. When you're tired, sleep. Remember that it's all about the healing. Take care.


----------



## Dawgluver

So happy to have you back, SB!  You were missed.


----------



## pacanis

I woke up this morning in the mood to cook/make something different for supper tonight, but I have no idea what, so most of this morning I've been trying to come up with something. I'm not opposed to a store run if anyone has any ideas.

And it's cold here, too, but at least it's sunny and calm! We had quite a frost last night, but I don't think too many things had budded.


----------



## Andy M.

How about chili and cornbread.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> How about chili and cornbread.


 
Good suggestion, but I've got two bags of my last batch of chili still in the freezer. 
Can you think of anything else cornbread would go well with other than the usual fried chicken? I haven't had cornbread in a while. Good call, even if I just serve it with butter and honey on it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

SimonBaker!  Good to see you and read your good news.  Take it easy, let things grow back into place.  Save your energy for healing and that weight is all fliuds, it will come off fast.

Pac!  Andy has the right of it, it's a chili and cornbread day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Good suggestion, but I've got two bags of my last batch of chili still in the freezer.
> Can you think of anything else cornbread would go well with other than the usual fried chicken? I haven't had cornbread in a while. Good call, even if I just serve it with butter and honey on it



Butter beans and ham...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Butter beans and ham...


 
hmmm, not involved enough. I want to cook something that requires a little more effort, but I'll keep that one in the wings. I've never had butter beans before anyway.


----------



## Andy M.

How about a green chili with green chilies, tomatillos and pork?  Cornbread works with that.


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> Welcome home SB .. as you can tell we are all extremely happy to see you and hear of your great news !!!
> 
> Take your time .. don't sweat the small stuff and follow Dr orders.
> 
> Again .. welcome home .. we missed you and we worried about you !!



+1

(and i can finally stop stalking your profile page every day)!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> hmmm, not involved enough. I want to cook something that requires a little more effort, but I'll keep that one in the wings. I've never had butter beans before anyway.



Never had butter beans???  Get a couple cans of the Bush's and try them heated with just salt and pepper...you will enjoy them.  Butter Beans are dried lima beans.

Okay complexity...Stroganoff Meat loaf, the meat loaf is filled with sour cream, shallots and mushroom, served with a mushroom gravy over buttered egg noodles.


----------



## Andy M.

That reminds me!  Ol-blue's bacon cheeseburger meatloaf!  It's delicious.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/bacon-cheeseburger-meatloaf-recipe-42290.html

I use a whole pound of bacon.


----------



## Addie

Then since you are having a chilly day, how about a nice big pot of beef stew? Since spring and summer are arriving really fast, this might be your last chance to make something hearty but good for a while.


----------



## taxlady

How about a curry?


----------



## Addie

So is anything sounding good to you?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> How about a green chili with green chilies, tomatillos and pork? Cornbread works with that.


Great suggestion. I never had green chili before and I've only worked with tomatillas a couple times before.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never had butter beans??? Get a couple cans of the Bush's and try them heated with just salt and pepper...you will enjoy them. Butter Beans are dried lima beans.
> ooh, lima beans? Maybe that's why I never had butter beans before. I don't like lima beans. At least I didn't used to. I'll pick up a can when I'm in the store.
> 
> Okay complexity...Stroganoff Meat loaf, the meat loaf is filled with sour cream, shallots and mushroom, served with a mushroom gravy over buttered egg noodles.


All the things I like in one meal  Heck, I haven't had _regular_ beef stroganoff in a while...



Andy M. said:


> That reminds me! Ol-blue's bacon cheeseburger meatloaf! It's delicious.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f48/bacon-cheeseburger-meatloaf-recipe-42290.html
> 
> I use a whole pound of bacon.


I can't tell you how many times I've looked at this recipe, but always fall back on her meatloaf recipe that uses all the cheddar cheese 
I will try this someday.



Addie said:


> Then since you are having a chilly day, how about a nice big pot of beef stew? Since spring and summer are arriving really fast, this might be your last chance to make something hearty but good for a while.


 
Stew could work. And I've got some carrots and celery that need used up.
I'll make this later on in the week.

All great suggestions, especially the green chili because it's outside my comfort zone. That is on my list of things to make as soon as I research some recipes. 
But the winner is... something I've never made before. Something that has a _lot_ of ingredients.  Something that a member here has a picture that pops in rotation every now and then and I hunted down her blog just to see what it was and bookmarked it. Something I better get going to the store to pick up everything...

C-YA


----------



## GotGarlic

Pac - a hearty veggie soup or beef stew would go great with cornbread.

Edit: Just read the other answers  Add some hominy to the green chile stew and you have posole! Yummo!

We're heading out on a neighborhood porch crawl - 6 houses with food and drinks, proceeds to benefit the civic league and the humane society. Should be fun.


----------



## Addie

It is a quiet Sunday morning and I am doing just one load of laundry. One of the benefits of living alone. I live in nightgowns and housecoats. I am all about comfort. I spent too many years having to get up early in the morning to get dressed up and head out the door for work. I now only get dressed if I have to leave my apartment. It takes me two weeks to build up just one load for the washer. And it is all whites or light colors. I only have three pairs of slacks that I wear that are dark colors. 

Yesterday The Pirate stopped by for a couple of hours. He cleaned the kitchen and bathroom from top to bottom. He will be back next week to do the main room. I should have something in the house for him to eat. I need to check the freezer. 

Yesterday I went with my daughter to have my hair cut off. And I mean 'cut off'. The last time I had it cut was last August before my daughter had her surgery. So it had grown quite a bit. I have very thick hair and when it grows out, I have enough hair for two people. Once it is down on my neck, I can't stand it. It grows so fast. And the top makes me look like Bozo the Clown. There is so much hair that there is no way I can make it lie flat. Now if I could just make it so that ALL of my hair turns all white instead of the salt and pepper in part of it.


----------



## pacanis

Here are my ingredients (the snails are appetizers).
The packages in front contain shrimp and mussels.


----------



## Andy M.

Snails for the appy, shrimp and chicken gumbo. Use the mussels tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Snails for the appy, shrimp and chicken gumbo. Use the mussels tomorrow.


 
I had gumbo on my mind...
Spanish Paella. I've got two recipes I'll be working from. I'm looking forward to it. A nice one pot meal


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I had gumbo on my mind...
> Spanish Paella. I've got two recipes I'll be working from. I'm looking forward to it. A nice one pot meal



I should have seen that because of the saffron.  Charge your camera battery.


----------



## pacanis

Good idea. It's in the charger.

Andy, do you think this could be cooked in a CI skillet, or will the CI retain too much heat during the resting period?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Good idea. It's in the charger.
> 
> Andy, do you think this could be cooked in a CI skillet, or will the CI retain too much heat during the resting period?



Certainly more than a paella pan.  You could compensate by turning the heat off a few minutes earlier to compensate.

Instead of a CI skillet, how about a SS sauté pan?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Certainly more than a paella pan. You could compensate by turning the heat off a few minutes earlier to compensate.
> 
> Instead of a CI skillet, how about a SS sauté pan?


 
Good call (again). 
I just read some topics on this and the biggest worry about a non-traditional paella pan is the residual heat. I'll opt for my SS saute pan instead of my CI skillet.


----------



## vitauta

i just love it when pac wakes up eager and ambitious to cook.  he can lead me by the nose and spellbound in his kitchen, with occasional peeks and whiffs of the spanish paella he is making, as a reward.

(pac,i see you finally found a store that sells chorizo)


----------



## Kylie1969

It is Monday morning here, pretty chilly, had a great sleep snuggled in the quilt 

Today I am heading over to mums for a chat, as she just returned from a week at Kangaroo Island yesterday, so lots to talk about and then I am going to go and buy Steve and I a new electric toothbrush each, they are meant to be better technology than the original Oral B ones, so we will give them a go


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> i just love it when pac wakes up eager and ambitious to cook. he can lead me by the nose and spellbound in his kitchen, with occasional peeks and whiffs of the spanish paella he is making, as a reward.
> 
> (pac,i see you finally found a store that sells chorizo)


 
The new Giant Eagle is great! I believe they are trying to be more like Wegmans. Lamb, bison... all kinds of stuff, including their store brand of chorizo. Even two choices for the saffron. 

And I'm eager to cook because it seems like I'm heading into a cooking rut again. I need to come up with something like my PPPC to energize me and lead me down different cooking paths. It seems like I've been making the same old things lately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Here are my ingredients (the snails are appetizers).
> The packages in front contain shrimp and mussels.



Yum, paella!  Shrek won't eat it.


----------



## Somebunny

"What am I doing?"  Drooling at the thought of Pacanis' Paella!  I too feel like I am in a rut.....DH would rather eat simply most of the time....grilled fish, meats, or meatloaf, boiled or mashed potatoes, plain rice, steamed veggies or spaghetti, lasagne or fettuccini Alfredo.  I sometimes crave something more exotic or international.  He will eat it, but doesn't understand why I want dinner to be so labor intensive.  The answer is   I LIKE to cook!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> "What am I doing?"  Drooling at the thought of Pacanis' Paella!  I too feel like I am in a rut.....DH would rather eat simply most of the time....grilled fish, meats, or meatloaf, boiled or mashed potatoes, plain rice, steamed veggies or spaghetti, lasagne or fettuccini Alfredo.  I sometimes crave something more exotic or international.  He will eat it, but doesn't understand why I want dinner to be so labor intensive.  The answer is   I LIKE to cook!!!!



Absolutely!  I LOVE to cook!  It's so much fun, just wish I could eat everything I want...but I like having my heart beat just a little bit more at this time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching it snow on one side of the building and not on the other...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching it snow on one side of the building and not on the other...


 
So you are multi tasking 

I hope I'm making paella. Right now it looks like a saute pan with a lot of stuff in it 
I have no idea how I'm going to move a portion onto my plate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> So you are multi tasking
> 
> I hope I'm making paella. Right now it looks like a saute pan with a lot of stuff in it
> I have no idea how I'm going to move a portion onto my plate



Shrek and i were swapping windows to stand at...it was amazing.  Then it stopped in the time I put my slippers on to go outside.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Good suggestion, but I've got two bags of my last batch of chili still in the freezer.
> Can you think of anything else cornbread would go well with other than the usual fried chicken? I haven't had cornbread in a while. Good call, even if I just serve it with butter and honey on it



Cornbread makes a wonderful base for sausage gravy.  Especially if it's buttered.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Cornbread makes a wonderful base for sausage gravy.  Especially if it's buttered.



The leftover cornbread is great buttered and fried/toasted slowly in an old CI skillet!  

Bacon grease instead of butter is not bad either!


----------



## Mouwa Luuli

Peeling onions and garlic.


----------



## pacanis

Yum! I'll keep it in mind for a sausage and gravy base! Perfect.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Benign! That is a word I keep in my mind and heart constantly. It sounds like hitting the biggest lottery ever.
> 
> I am so glad you are back. I kept worrying about you constantly. There is a wall that all surgical patients hit around three in the afternoon. They become exhausted even if they were doing nothing all day. Nap time! Give in to it. Listen to your body. It will tell you what you can and cannot do. Each day you will feel better. Once the staples come out, you will start to really heal in a hurry.
> 
> Do not allow yourself to start to feel down. It is a hard place to come out of. And don't push yourself. It takes time to heal. Your body has been invaded and it doesn't like it. The pain is your body's way of telling you, "No, you can't do that. I need to heal and you are doing something that will impede me. So Stop!"
> 
> We are all so happy that it went so well. Sounds like those doctors knew what they were doing. Those pounds will come off really quick once you start to heal fast. When you have the energy to start walking and doing small things, the weight will fall off.
> 
> Don't try to diet at this time. Your body needs the nourishment of food and all the good nutrients it has. Once your body has healed then you can start thinking about your diet again.
> 
> Remember, everyone here as well as your family is ecstatic that all went well and you can use the word "BENIGN!" The most beautiful word in the English language.
> 
> For you  For your daughter  For your husband . And one for the doctors.


Thank you Addie, you are the best!

I am finding it difficult to keep a happy attitude about things. They all tell me I expect to much to soon. Easier said than done. Plans to try to go for a walk tomorrow of the weather cooperates. I know I have to stop wallowing in this self pity trip I'm on. It makes me sick to see how dh has the whole weight of the business on his shoulders. He is exhausted all of the time & I cannot help but feel guilty about it. 
Better days ahead.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I got up early and have been culling out some of my excess _*stuff*_!

I need to push on and restore order before I lose my enthusiasm.

Someday I will learn not to buy everything I see!

Two elephants for a quarter is only a bargain if you *need* two elephants!


----------



## pacanis

I just walked across the road to get my mail, where I found the gas co marking their lines for the sewer co to start digging.
And their gas line is nowhere near where it was the last time they marked it... by like 150' 
This could be interesting, since I do a lot of digging.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Armor up...


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you Addie, you are the best!
> 
> I am finding it difficult to keep a happy attitude about things. They all tell me I expect to much to soon. Easier said than done. Plans to try to go for a walk tomorrow of the weather cooperates. I know I have to stop wallowing in this self pity trip I'm on. It makes me sick to see how dh has the whole weight of the business on his shoulders. He is exhausted all of the time & I cannot help but feel guilty about it.
> Better days ahead.


 
Time for hubby to bring in temporary help. You will start to really feel better once the staples are out. Patience littl grasshopper, patience. 

Do you think your daughter is old enough to help out at the cafe one or two days a week after school? It would be a good way for her to see exactly how the both of you work to support your lives. And it won't hurt her to pitch in. You illness right now is a family affair. It will give her a memory she will keep. "I helped out my parents at their cafe when my mother had surgery and couldn't work for a while." A story she can use for when she has kids that don't want to do chores. I am sure you don't want to burden your daughter with your problems. But sometimes we tend to protect them more than they need. Children are very resilient and are only too willing to pitch in when they are needed most. And besides, she is a part of all of this upset in your life right now. 

Don't go for that walk alone. Make sure you have someone with you. After I had my gastro surgery, I thought I was well enough for a short walk. I didn't even make it to the end of the driveway. I was on my way to pick up the mail. My neighbor had to come out and help me get back to my home. And it was only about 25 feet. 

Sit down tonight with hubby. Even if he falls asleep. Give the two of you some quiet time alone. Let him know how you feel. After all no one is a mind reader. I am sure he is just grateful that you are now on the road to healing and you have the word BENIGN to share. 

They give patients six to eight weeks to heal. Did you think you were going to walk out of that OR and go right back to work? It takes time to heal. Both emotionally and physically. You have had a lot to deal with these past weeks. First your find out you have a mass of something that may or may not be cancerous. Then the doctors invade your body with scalpels and all sorts of instruments. They are pushing your innards around and bruising them. Your body rebels with pain. It is telling you to go slow and give yourself time to heal. You are going to be all right. After all you have that wonderful word to hang onto BENIGN!


----------



## taxlady

Great words, Addy. 

(((Hugs))) SB.


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> I got up early and have been culling out some of my excess _*stuff*_!
> 
> I need to push on and restore order before I lose my enthusiasm.
> 
> Someday I will learn not to buy everything I see!
> 
> Two elephants for a quarter is only a bargain if you *need* two elephants!



That last could go onto the "Quotes" thread.

I'm not allowed to stop at yard sales anymore.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> That last could go onto the "Quotes" thread.
> 
> I'm not allowed to stop at yard sales anymore.



I have to sneak into yard sales!!!


----------



## Addie

Without my sister I don't get to yardsales anymore unless they are within a distance of taking my scooter. Our local newspaper publishes all the local ones. Let's see now. My scooter can go 12 miles round trip. And East Boston is not that big. I should be able to hit one or two every Saturday or Sunday. I just have to leave my money at home.


----------



## pacanis

I just walked within 8' of a roosting hen turkey. I think tomorrow I'll take my camera, but I don't want to bug her too much and have her abandon her nest.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just walked within 8' of a roosting hen turkey. I think tomorrow I'll take my camera, but I don't want to bug her too much and have her abandon her nest.


A wild one? Cool!


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> A wild one? Cool!


 
I thought so. When I figured out what I was looking at I kept on walking right past her, so she probably thinks I could not see her.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Time for hubby to bring in temporary help. You will start to really feel better once the staples are out. Patience littl grasshopper, patience.
> 
> Do you think your daughter is old enough to help out at the cafe one or two days a week after school? It would be a good way for her to see exactly how the both of you work to support your lives. And it won't hurt her to pitch in. You illness right now is a family affair. It will give her a memory she will keep. "I helped out my parents at their cafe when my mother had surgery and couldn't work for a while." A story she can use for when she has kids that don't want to do chores. I am sure you don't want to burden your daughter with your problems. But sometimes we tend to protect them more than they need. Children are very resilient and are only too willing to pitch in when they are needed most. And besides, she is a part of all of this upset in your life right now.
> 
> Don't go for that walk alone. Make sure you have someone with you. After I had my gastro surgery, I thought I was well enough for a short walk. I didn't even make it to the end of the driveway. I was on my way to pick up the mail. My neighbor had to come out and help me get back to my home. And it was only about 25 feet.
> 
> Sit down tonight with hubby. Even if he falls asleep. Give the two of you some quiet time alone. Let him know how you feel. After all no one is a mind reader. I am sure he is just grateful that you are now on the road to healing and you have the word BENIGN to share.
> 
> They give patients six to eight weeks to heal. Did you think you were going to walk out of that OR and go right back to work? It takes time to heal. Both emotionally and physically. You have had a lot to deal with these past weeks. First your find out you have a mass of something that may or may not be cancerous. Then the doctors invade your body with scalpels and all sorts of instruments. They are pushing your innards around and bruising them. Your body rebels with pain. It is telling you to go slow and give yourself time to heal. You are going to be all right. After all you have that wonderful word to hang onto BENIGN!


 Thanks again Addie for your kind words. Your wisdom always makes me feel better.

Our cafe is only open until 3:00. Our daughter (14) gets out of school at 3:30. Honestly she is not much for help in the kitchen, getting her hands dirty or touching food is not her thing & is usually more hassle than what it's worth. She is ok to fill s& p's or condiments but that's about the extent of it. She is very smart academically just not much of a "hands on" kind of worker. She works part time at the library & is real knowledgeable with computors. 

I believe dh knows how I feel I just get so down on myself. I just hate these restrcictions I'm living with, although I am eternally grateful the mass was benign. Another 3" of snow again today has kept me indoors yet another day. 

Thanks again for all of your support.Hope all is well with youand your daughter& your son, spike.


----------



## MrsLMB

I'm trying to get used to my new eyeglasses.  They came yesterday.  I only wore them for a short while yesterday.  Today it's been all day long.  I even drove with them on this morning.

Amazing how much crisper and clearer I can see.  I wear the no line bi-focals and that's where it always takes me a while to settle in.

Everything looks like it's in a dip or a scoop when I look partway down.  I remember this happening last time too.  

I wish we could just put on the new ones and not have to adjust .. but then new shoes take time sometimes too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

SB There are some things that cannot be helped...the only way to deal with it is to just let it wash over you.  If you let it dam up, it inhibits the healing process.  It is what it is.
You need hugs and sleep.  Tomorrow is another day!   {{{{{{SB}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> SB There are some things that cannot be helped...the only way to deal with it is to just let it wash over you.  If you let it dam up, it inhibits the healing process.  It is what it is.
> You need hugs and sleep.  Tomorrow is another day!   {{{{{{SB}}}}}}


+1 Well said (written).


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely cold morning here, I am staying in today as I was out and about most of the day yesterday shopping! I got a few nice clothes and some bits and pieces and a couple of new electric toothbrushes, they are great!


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching the turkey vultures gather on the RR tracks.
I'm contemplating checking it out...


----------



## Addie

MrsLMB said:


> I'm trying to get used to my new eyeglasses. They came yesterday. I only wore them for a short while yesterday. Today it's been all day long. I even drove with them on this morning.
> 
> Amazing how much crisper and clearer I can see. I wear the no line bi-focals and that's where it always takes me a while to settle in.
> 
> Everything looks like it's in a dip or a scoop when I look partway down. I remember this happening last time too.
> 
> I wish we could just put on the new ones and not have to adjust .. but then new shoes take time sometimes too.


 
I know how you feel. The first pair of bifocals I had, I went down a whole flight of stairs. Fortunately I wasn't hurt, got up and immediatly misstepped off the curb as I went to get into the car. The next day I went back to the doctor's and got new prescriptions for separate pairs. Have never tried bi's since. Except now I need a separate pair for the reading ones. I can see the computer very clearly with the pair I have now, but I can't read or do any sewing with them. I have to hold a book or newpaper way beyond arms length to be able to read. I have an appointment tomorrow for a new pair just for reading and close work. So I will have three pairs. One will sit at the computer all the time. One will hang off the top of my shirt and one will be on my face.


----------



## Dawgluver

Being annoyed with Beagle.  She's taken to adding wild turkeys to "stuff that must be barked at incessantly".  The previous list included deer, coyotes, foxes, and the extremely dangerous neighborhood cats.  We also have a few rabbits, Beagle's natural prey, and she watches them for hours from her perch on the couch, quivering and silent the whole time.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Being annoyed with Beagle. She's taken to adding wild turkeys to "stuff that must be barked at incessantly". The previous list included deer, coyotes, foxes, and the extremely dangerous neighborhood cats. We also *have a few rabbits*, Beagle's natural prey, and she watches them for hours from her perch on the couch, quivering and silent the whole time.


 
 He better watch out for Thumper. I hear he has vicious kick.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> He better watch out for Thumper. I hear he has vicious kick.



  Bunnys are outside, beagle is inside.  No kick risk.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> Being annoyed with Beagle.  She's taken to adding wild turkeys to "stuff that must be barked at incessantly".  The previous list included deer, coyotes, foxes, and the extremely dangerous neighborhood cats.  We also have a few rabbits, Beagle's natural prey, and she watches them for hours from her perch on the couch, quivering and silent the whole time.



She is a beagle. You do know that she was born to bark.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> She is a beagle. You do know that she was born to bark.



  We had her for 2 years before she ever barked.  Pound puppy, and probably puppy mill mama.   She's making up for it now. She's usually very calm. 

My male cocker did the same years ago, no bark for a couple years, but when he discovered he could bark, he did!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> We had her for 2 years before she ever barked.  Pound puppy, and probably puppy mill mama.   She's making up for it now.



Good to know that she is settled in and feels loved enough to bark.  I grew up with a beagle.  We sure did love her, and she sure did bark!


----------



## Addie

Teddy HATES my next door neighbor. Every time he hears her going in or out he sets up a barking spell that can be heard all over the building while he runs to the door. He wasn't listening to voice commands to stop. So recently I have been getting up and starting to go for him. He stopped immediately. Then after a couple of days I don't even have to take a step. Now all I have to do is stand up and he stays put and just makes a little whimper. I let him win that battle. 

I think what made him stop was one night I grab his mouth and held it shut. Scared the heck out of him. He wasn't expecting that. Just like he used to jump up and start barking at Spike. One day Spike caught him in mid air. Again scared to death. That stopped that practice of jumping on folks. Surprise interruption seems to work best on him.


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on a complex tax return. The wife works as a concierge at a fancy hotel. The husband is a self-employed photographer. They own a duplex and have rental income from two flats. The photography studio is in the basement with its own door (It was a hair dressing salon before they bought the place.) They also have a cottage that they rent out and use for themselves. Oh yeah, the car expenses are fun on this, so is allocating a percentage of a percentage of property expenses to the home office.

I am so glad I have professional tax software and don't have to do those calcs by hand any more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm working on a complex tax return. The wife works as a concierge at a fancy hotel. The husband is a self-employed photographer. They own a duplex and have rental income from two flats. The photography studio is in the basement with its own door (It was a hair dressing salon before they bought the place.) They also have a cottage that they rent out and use for themselves. Oh yeah, the car expenses are fun on this, so is allocating a percentage of a percentage of property expenses to the home office.
> 
> I am so glad I have professional tax software and don't have to do those calcs by hand any more.



I would be insane by now...


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm working on a complex tax return. The wife works as a concierge at a fancy hotel. The husband is a self-employed photographer. They own a duplex and have rental income from two flats. The photography studio is in the basement with its own door (It was a hair dressing salon before they bought the place.) They also have a cottage that they rent out and use for themselves. Oh yeah, the car expenses are fun on this, so is allocating a percentage of a percentage of property expenses to the home office.
> 
> I am so glad I have professional tax software and don't have to do those calcs by hand any more.




I use TurboTax.  I'd be lost without it.


----------



## pacanis

Well I _was_ mowing the yard... until my mower went "pop" like I ran over something and lost power shorty thereafter. I only had about an hour left, too.
Now I am waiting for the service guy to show up and look at it.  There goes the rest of my plans today.


----------



## Addie

I have an appointment to go get my eyes examined for new reading glasses. I will throw a tizzy fit if they want to do the eye pressure and eye drops. I just had that done at the surgeons office. No need to repeat it. My pick up is at noon, appointment at one. I will never understand why I have to be picked up so early when I am only five minutes away from where I am going. Oh well, it will give me time to pick up a cup of coffee.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, you can have the results of the last tests sent to the next doctor, so they don't have to repeat.

I'm heading out for some groceries before my mom and stepfather come by for a while.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> SB There are some things that cannot be helped...the only way to deal with it is to just let it wash over you. If you let it dam up, it inhibits the healing process. It is what it is.
> You need hugs and sleep. Tomorrow is another day! {{{{{{SB}}}}}}


 Thank you PF, you are absolutely right. I know just giving this more time will make things better. Patience has never been a real strong suit for me. Thanks for the support!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting on hold for tech sup for my tax software.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting on hold for tech sup for my tax software.




TL, are you filing late returns or does Canada have a different deadline?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, you can have the results of the last tests sent to the next doctor, so they don't have to repeat.
> 
> I'm heading out for some groceries before my mom and stepfather come by for a while.


 
The doctor I am going to see today has total access to my medical records at the hospital. It is all part of the same neighborhood medical network. So he can look it up right there. I just have to argue with them to make them do it. They just need to examine my eyes for reading and doing fine work like sewing.


----------



## Andy M.

Trying to be patient while encouraging grandson to color something for Mother's Day.  He doesn't want to be doing this.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Trying to be patient while encouraging grandson to color something for Mother's Day. He doesn't want to be doing this.


 
Patience Little Grasshopper, Patience. Are you coloring with him? If so don't make yours too perfect. Try to color at his level. That is hard to do when you know you can do it better. And don't point out his mistakes. It will take out the fun of it. 

When my kids were finally old enough to decorate their Xmas tree, we had some strange looking trees. But they improved as they grew older. The way they decorated it, was the way it stayed. But they thought it was beautiful. And those trees made for some great Christmas photos. And so will whatever he colors for his mother.  And one for the little guy.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from the eye doctor's. I am a little po'ed, but not much. ESP (Winthrop) will not pay for a third pair of glasses. So I had to pay $50 myself. I was determined to have it my way, so I have to pay for it. Oh well. At least I will be able to sew and read with ease. And that is all I wanted. 

But what I am really po'ed about is that while I was gone, UPS was here to deliver my daughter's chemo medicine. I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow. It has to be signed for. They will be back tomorrow. And I already made plans to be in all that day. I have an afternoon appointment, but set it up so that the woman will come to me and not the other way around.  

I think Murphy's Law is at work.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I'm relaxing on the porch with a glass of wine. I spent the day with the master gardeners. We went to a city park in Williamsburg, Va., for a short hike and then had lunch in a historic building. Then we went to Colonial Williamsburg and had a private tour of the colonial gardens from Master Gardeners in that area. Then we went to a colonial flower market and enjoyed another talk from a guy in period costume about gardenimg during colonial times. And finally we arrived home. I am exhausted.



GotGarlic, it sounds like you had a wonderful day that day.  It's been ages since I have been to Williamsburg.  What part of southeastern Virginia are you in?  I am in northeastern NC.  I have already found a neighbor in the guise of Hooter or Hoot, I can't remember his name right off.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> GotGarlic, it sounds like you had a wonderful day that day.  It's been ages since I have been to Williamsburg.  What part of southeastern Virginia are you in?  I am in northeastern NC.  I have already found a neighbor in the guise of Hooter or Hoot, I can't remember his name right off.



It really was a great day. I should post a few pictures from the gardens.  They have some spectacular tulips in bloom. I'm in Portsmouth.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> TL, are you filing late returns or does Canada have a different deadline?


The filing deadline for individuals is 30 April.

The filing deadline sole proprietors and partnerships is 15 June. That's also the deadline for their spouses.


----------



## tinlizzie

Taxlady, Andy M., and anyone else who does his/her own income tax returns -- I find that awesome.  I don't like the nowadays usage of that word, but sometimes it is appropriate -- I am in awe of people who work with numbers in general and taxes in particular.  I still use the CPA who used to do our business returns and pay way more than I need to for my more or less simple return, just to get it done and done right without my having nervous fits.  Think I'd sooner handle snakes.  Brrrr.  Well, no.  I take that back.  But I would go without chocolate.  For a while.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> I still use the CPA who used to do our business returns and pay way more than I need to for my more or less simple return, just to get it done and done right without my having nervous fits.  Think I'd sooner handle snakes.  Brrrr.



I am in the same boat!

I am terrified of the IRS!

I feel fortunate that my tax guy is a bigger fussbudget than I am!


----------



## Chef Munky

Waiting for the Vet to call me. My little dog Sophie (She's my special baby)
sniffed up a fox tail this morning. She came back in from the back yard and couldn't stop sneezing, shaling her head, rubbing  her eyes to get whatever it was out of herself.

I couldn't see antything with just a flashlight. Can't see much right now, having another ocular migraine, several so far today.

Sophie has to be sedated while they run the scope in. She should be home tonight.

So far the estimate is running close to $400.Plus they're charging me an extra $78.00 because the vet has to stay in and not take lunch. They're calling that an "Over booking."  I'm calling it rape.

I don't mind paying for medical emergencies for the dogs. I do mind paying for this petty excess crap because somebody else is inconvenienced. This guy is the only one around, and knows it. It used to be about your dog. details can be worked out later.

Today it's "The bill is to be paid right now!" Or what? Hold my dog hostage? Now? When it's just an estimate? Get real!. She's going to need additional meds when she gets home.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> It really was a great day. I should post a few pictures from the gardens.  They have some spectacular tulips in bloom. I'm in Portsmouth.



You're about an hour's drive from where I am.  This is really cool, finding neighbors on a board that can be accessed by people globally.


----------



## pacanis

I'm telling ya, Munky, it's getting to the point where it seems vets only want to treat healthy animals. 
They all have this tiered pricing where they charge more if your pet is sick, whether they actually do anything special, the office visit lasts longer or not. No wonder so many pets go without treatment.
I'm actually in the process of finding a new vet/hospital because my regular vet retired a year ago. His old business turned into an instant cash register without him there to instill his common sense.
The whole state of veterinary medicine ticks me off.

I'd like to hear what they find out though.

That said (whew), It was gorgeous here today and after my mower broke down I went for a ride to my usual haunts. I found out that one of the owners of the shops I visit died of a heart attack a month ago. Real nice guy. What a shame. I probably last saw him just a week or so before it happened.

I proceded on my "loop" and found a beautiful shape Japanese Nambu pistol dated 1944 complete with holster an all matching. That's a pretty big deal to us collectors to have the original parts that were issued with the pistol all there. Finding the ammo could be tricky right now, but I just happen to know someone that has some. He might part with a few rounds.

Then when I got home I saw part of my yard had been finished being mowed where I had started! With the mower being fixed I finished mowing. I suppose tomorrow I will call them and ask them what was wrong. I'm glad it was something simple and they could fix it here. I'm not looking forward to the bill though, lol.

So now I'm hanging out and catching up


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky, Pac, that's terrible about the vet service   Sure hope your baby is OK, Munky.  Thankfully we have decent vet service here, but it's also expensive.

Sounds like a very fulfilling day for you, Pac!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs) Munky. I sure hope everything turns out well with Sophie.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs) Munky. I sure hope everything turns out well with Sophie.



+1. I hope she is ok.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I'm telling ya, Munky, it's getting to the point where it seems vets only want to treat healthy animals.
> They all have this tiered pricing where they charge more if your pet is sick, whether they actually do anything special, the office visit lasts longer or not. No wonder so many pets go without treatment.
> I'm actually in the process of finding a new vet/hospital because my regular vet retired a year ago. His old business turned into an instant cash register without him there to instill his common sense.
> The whole state of veterinary medicine ticks me off.
> 
> I'd like to hear what they find out though.
> 
> That said (whew), It was gorgeous here today and after my mower broke down I went for a ride to my usual haunts. I found out that one of the owners of the shops I visit died of a heart attack a month ago. Real nice guy. What a shame. I probably last saw him just a week or so before it happened.
> 
> I proceded on my "loop" and found a beautiful shape Japanese Nambu pistol dated 1944 complete with holster an all matching. That's a pretty big deal to us collectors to have the original parts that were issued with the pistol all there. Finding the ammo could be tricky right now, but I just happen to know someone that has some. He might part with a few rounds.
> 
> Then when I got home I saw part of my yard had been finished being mowed where I had started! With the mower being fixed I finished mowing. I suppose tomorrow I will call them and ask them what was wrong. I'm glad it was something simple and they could fix it here. I'm not looking forward to the bill though, lol.
> 
> So now I'm hanging out and catching up



Isn't it crazy how hard it is to get ammo right now.  We are planning on shooting this weekend because the weather is supposed to be nice, but we need to find someone who has some ammo first.  It gets harder all of the time.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Isn't it crazy how hard it is to get ammo right now. We are planning on shooting this weekend because the weather is supposed to be nice, but we need to find someone who has some ammo first. It gets harder all of the time.


 
It's terrible! Good thing I have a stash, but not for 8mm Japanese ammo 
Reloading supplies are terrible to find, too.
I don't know how these ranges or people who shoot a lot or compete for a living are making out. It's mind boggling this dry spell has lasted so long.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> It's terrible! Good thing I have a stash, but not for 8mm Japanese ammo
> Reloading supplies are terrible to find, too.
> I don't know how these ranges or people who shoot a lot or compete for a living are making out. It's mind boggling this dry spell has lasted so long.



Not finding any stray brass at the range any more either.  Somebody must be able to reload.


----------



## Chef Munky

She's going to have one heck of a headache.

After we had left they went it to get her for the exam. Her right nostril was bleeding. That wasn't happening while she was home. Mucus was clear. They had to do the blood work to see if she would be ok to be sedated. Once that was done, they did the scope.
He said every time he thought he had it tight it slipped farther up. It was moving fast. The surgery took a little longer than he had expected. When he did get it pulling it out tore her nasal passage even more. The nosebleed should stop within 24hrs. He gave her an anti inflammatory injection to stop that. A shot of antibiotics.

He checked her ears to. Found 2 more foxes in her right ear. 1 in the left that was inflamed. They shaved her ears, gave her some drops. Put packing in the keep anything else out for the rest of the day. She never indicated to any of us that it was bothering her. We didn't know.

We can pick her up in an hour or so. He says she's in a really bad mood. HEHEHEE That's  my girl.   It's normal for her to be a little sassy. She is MY girl. 
Rest and quiet when she gets home. No food for the rest of the day. Keep the rooms dark.
Antibiotics and ear drops twice a day for a week.

Now I have to go and fluff up her pillows. She's a primadonna. Worth every dime. Guess I have a cute fuzzy cold nosed bunk buddy tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, Sophie.  You take it easy, and listen to your mama.  That is, if you can hear her through the packing....


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Not finding any stray brass at the range any more either. Somebody must be able to reload.


 
After my last experience at a public range I don't know...
There were about four or five of us plinking at paper failry close to the targets. Nothing major, but we probably had 50-100 rounds of empty brass on the ground, most of it we knew who was shooting what.
Next thing you know this guy comes out of pretty much nowhere while we had walked back and were reloading under the roof. He was there, but not really doing much shooting, just kind of standing around watching, and he starts picking up everybody's brass and putting it in an empty cup. I'm like, "Hey, what's going on here?"  "Oh, this brass is worth good money right now." I said, "I know, why do you think I save it?"
Goofball... I wouldn't doubt people hit up ranges just for the scrap brass anymore, whether they reload or not.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> After my last experience at a public range I don't know...
> There were about four or five of us plinking at paper failry close to the targets. Nothing major, but we probably had 50-100 rounds of empty brass on the ground, most of it we knew who was shooting what.
> Next thing you know this guy comes out of pretty much nowhere while we had walked back and were reloading under the roof. He was there, but not really doing much shooting, just kind of standing around watching, and he starts picking up everybody's brass and putting it in an empty cup. I'm like, "Hey, what's going on here?"  "Oh, this brass is worth good money right now." I said, "I know, why do you think I save it?"
> Goofball... I wouldn't doubt people hit up ranges just for the scrap brass anymore, whether they reload or not.


Guess the guy didn't notice you guys were packing heat.


----------



## pacanis

I'm glad she'll be OK, munk. Now I need to Google what a fox tail is.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Guess the guy didn't notice you guys were packing heat.


 
I keep my membership to a couple places, but I'm glad I can shoot at home.


----------



## Dawgluver

Foxtails.  They're nasty, sticky grasses.  I was dogsitting a friend's Jack Russell, and he got a piece stuck in his eye.  Vet had to remove the piece.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 17746
> 
> Foxtails.  They're nasty, sticky grasses.  I was dogsitting a friend's Jack Russell, and he got a piece stuck in his eye.  Vet had to remove the piece.




The tough part is once Sophie heals up, there's no stopping her from doing it again.  

CM, is there a lot of foxglove around?


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> The tough part is once Sophie heals up, there's no stopping her from doing it again.
> 
> CM, is there a lot of foxglove around?



Foxtails are really common.  Generally more field weed, not so much shaded woodland.

Foxgloves are really pretty flowers, but extremely poisonous.  Digitalis is made from foxglove.


----------



## pacanis

I don't think there's much of that plant directly by me, but I've seen a lot of it at the peninsula. 
I wonder why a dog would want to snort one of those in... hard to say what they're thinking.


----------



## Dawgluver

If you brush by a foxtail, some of the seed stalks might stick to you.  Sort of like a burr.  Sophie may not have inhaled it, maybe rolled in it, or sniffed something around it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Get a god sleep, Sophie!!!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> If you brush by a foxtail, some of the seed stalks might stick to you. Sort of like a burr. Sophie may not have inhaled it, maybe rolled in it, or sniffed something around it.


 
Interesting. I hope none moves in here.


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm the proud owner of one stoned dog. Still under the influence of the anesthesia.She's so happy to be home. Sleeping in her bed right next to me. Until I get up, then she follows me into the kitchen looking for some munchies... 

Around here those fox tails are weeds. No matter what you do they blow everywhere. When fully matured dried out they replant where ever they want.
It's impossible to keep them out. They stick to you like glue.

Sophie is a we think Poodle.. Not sure, she's a stray that I rescued off the streets when she was a pup. 23Lbs now, small, fluffy.Has eyes like a cat. Always changing colors. Yellow one minute, dark the next, Purple nose, small mouth, tiny razor sharp teeth. Hops like a bunny.

That nifty visit was a total of $369.63. I'm thankful that I was home to catch that she was hurting. Lucky for her I don't have a life.

Here's some picks of what the vet took out.

Rt Nostril.. we just caught it. That had to hurt. It's close to 2" long.






What they took out of her ears that we had no idea they had been there a while. Grossing me out..






One stoned Puppy! She was panting like she was laughing. BIG smiles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reading catalogs and watching the DVR of NCIS...which Shrek has forgotten he can fast forward through the commercials...


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> I'm the proud owner of one stoned dog. Still under the influence of the anesthesia.She's so happy to be home. Sleeping in her bed right next to me. Until I get up, then she follows me into the kitchen looking for some munchies...
> 
> Around here those fox tails are weeds. No matter what you do they blow everywhere. When fully matured dried out they replant where ever they want.
> It's impossible to keep them out. They stick to you like glue.
> 
> Sophie is a we think Poodle.. Not sure, she's a stray that I rescued off the streets when she was a pup. 23Lbs now, small, fluffy.Has eyes like a cat. Always changing colors. Yellow one minute, dark the next, Purple nose, small mouth, tiny razor sharp teeth. Hops like a bunny.
> 
> That nifty visit was a total of $369.63. I'm thankful that I was home to catch that she was hurting. Lucky for her I don't have a life.
> 
> Here's some picks of what the vet took out.
> 
> Rt Nostril.. we just caught it. That had to hurt. It's close to 2" long.
> 
> http://s695.photobucket.com/user/waxmunky/media/DSC_0043-4_zpsd9d183d2.jpg.html
> 
> What they took out of her ears that we had no idea they had been there a while. Grossing me out..
> 
> http://s695.photobucket.com/user/waxmunky/media/DSC_0042_zpsad0fceb1.jpg.html
> 
> One stoned Puppy! She was panting like she was laughing. BIG smiles.
> http://s695.photobucket.com/user/waxmunky/media/0423131704a_zps50bd7de8.jpg.html



So glad Sophie's OK!  Geez, how expensive, Munky!

We always keep Beagle on a leash, can't trust her on her own.  Too busy hunting wabbits.


----------



## Andy M.

Glad Sophie is doing better.


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased that Sophie feels better, she is a lovely looking dog


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> I'm the proud owner of one stoned dog. Still under the influence of the anesthesia.She's so happy to be home. Sleeping in her bed right next to me. Until I get up, then she follows me into the kitchen looking for some munchies...
> 
> Around here those fox tails are weeds. No matter what you do they blow everywhere. When fully matured dried out they replant where ever they want.
> It's impossible to keep them out. They stick to you like glue.
> 
> Sophie is a we think Poodle.. Not sure, she's a stray that I rescued off the streets when she was a pup. 23Lbs now, small, fluffy.Has eyes like a cat. Always changing colors. Yellow one minute, dark the next, Purple nose, small mouth, tiny razor sharp teeth. Hops like a bunny.
> 
> That nifty visit was a total of $369.63. I'm thankful that I was home to catch that she was hurting. Lucky for her I don't have a life.
> 
> Here's some picks of what the vet took out.
> 
> Rt Nostril.. we just caught it. That had to hurt. It's close to 2" long.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What they took out of her ears that we had no idea they had been there a while. Grossing me out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One stoned Puppy! She was panting like she was laughing. BIG smiles.


 
That poor baby. She looks more maltese than poodle. But it is her weight that kind of throws me. Maltese shouldn't be more than ten pounds. Did you think to ask the vet? I am so glad she is home and happy.  And one for Sophie.


----------



## Addie

I got my hands of Martha Stewart's May issue of Living magazine. So I sat down and went through it page by page. Up to the pages around 129 it was all advertising. A short ariticle on the right side page with a (cont.) and a full page ad on the left. Even when I reached page 129 it was still a lot of ads and the continuation of the articles started in the front part of the magazine. A most difficult magazine to read. Thank heavens the magazine was free. The only thing in the whole magazine that was worth the effort was a $1.00 off on Turkey Hill ice cream. There was an article on nautical knot typing. I would like to have read the whole thing and not just look at the pictures. But for the life of me I couldn't find the written part. 

And to think there are actually "Martha wannabes" out there. A scary world.


----------



## pacanis

Cute dog. And nasty stuff they took out of her. She must be feeling 100% better now.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I got my hands of Martha Stewart's May issue of Living magazine. So I sat down and went through it page by page. Up to the pages around 129 it was all advertising. A short ariticle on the right side page with a (cont.) and a full page ad on the left. Even when I reached page 129 it was still a lot of ads and the continuation of the articles started in the front part of the magazine. A most difficult magazine to read. Thank heavens the magazine was free. The only thing in the whole magazine that was worth the effort was a $1.00 off on Turkey Hill ice cream. There was an article on nautical knot typing. I would like to have read the whole thing and not just look at the pictures. But for the life of me I couldn't find the written part.
> 
> And to think there are actually "Martha wannabes" out there. A scary world.


I'm cynical enough to say, "What were expecting?"


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I got my hands of Martha Stewart's May issue of Living magazine. So I sat down and went through it page by page. Up to the pages around 129 it was all advertising. A short ariticle on the right side page with a (cont.) and a full page ad on the left. Even when I reached page 129 it was still a lot of ads and the continuation of the articles started in the front part of the magazine. A most difficult magazine to read. Thank heavens the magazine was free. The only thing in the whole magazine that was worth the effort was a $1.00 off on Turkey Hill ice cream. There was an article on nautical knot typing. I would like to have read the whole thing and not just look at the pictures. But for the life of me I couldn't find the written part.
> 
> And to think there are actually "Martha wannabes" out there. A scary world.




I stopped buying food mags for that very reason.  90% of the content is advertising and that doesn't count the "Special Advertising Sections".  You have to hunt for actual content.


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on tax returns.


----------



## pacanis

I deconstructed my paella a while ago. Then I thought of ways to use up the ingredients for more meals. I've settled on shrimp fried rice for lunch and sausage (chorizo), chicken and ravioli soup for dinner.
I'm like Sandra Lee's Semi-Homemade, except the ingredients I'm starting with were actually homemade... semi-leftovers I guess


----------



## Andy M.

Interesting, pac.  Separating the leftovers rather than eating leftover paella.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Interesting, pac. Separating the leftovers rather than eating leftover paella.


 
Yeah, I could have gone either way... maybe with the exception of the chicken thighs, but I've been itching to make "something" fried rice for a long time. Now I finally have not only the left over rice, but veggies mixed in with it. And some leftover shrimp. Poifect


----------



## Andy M.

Just got in from playing ball with my grandson.  Then we get to watch the Red Sox in an afternoon game.  I hope to develop an interest in the game.


----------



## justplainbill

Finished preparing enough dough to bake a 3 pound rye bread on Friday morning.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am eating breakfast


----------



## Kylie1969

justplainbill said:


> Finished preparing enough dough to bake a 3 pound rye bread on Friday morning.



Sounds wonderful Bill


----------



## tinlizzie

I took advantage of a dry day to spray for mildew and then scrub down the back fence in preparation for painting tomorrow.  I bought a gallon of "mis-matched" paint at Lowe's for only $5.  It's a fairly horrible shade of what we used to call oxblood.  Good thing I'm the only one that will see it. 

Do they still make men's coin loafers in that color? -- we used to buy a can of oxblood shoe polish for them.  I liked the spit-shine part.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is Anzac Day here today!

It is also a public holiday 

We normally bake some Anzac biscuits but decided to buy some this year as the bakery makes them just right and ever so tasty 

Just a relaxing day in for us today


----------



## tinlizzie

C'mon, Kylie -- give.  What's Anzac day and what are Anzac biscuits?


----------



## chopper

tinlizzie said:


> C'mon, Kylie -- give.  What's Anzac day and what are Anzac biscuits?



+1. 

??????


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> +1.
> 
> ??????



+2

Hope no Anzacs were hurt....


----------



## Chef Munky

Just did a track package for those cigars we bought for hubby's birthday.
They were supposed to be here tomorrow. I wanted to make sure that someone would be home to get them at the door. I'll be with the Headhunters again all day.

We were going to do his B-day stuff Friday. Don't think that's going to happen. The train that they were on derailed. I didn't see anything in the papers about it. Whoever picks them up has just received some very nice cigars. The company also included a freebee worth $8.00. Wasn't expecting that to be included in the order. Called them about it. They were aware of the accident. If they aren't here by Monday they will ship out a new order.

Sophie is doing much better today. Tired not up to jumping on the bed yet. Her appetite is good. Nose is clear. Taking her meds like a good pup should. Bribes & steak bites helped.


----------



## chopper

Chef Munky said:


> Just did a track package for those cigars we bought for hubby's birthday.
> They were supposed to be here tomorrow. I wanted to make sure that someone would be home to get them at the door. I'll be with the Headhunters again all day.
> 
> We were going to do his B-day stuff Friday. Don't think that's going to happen. The train that they were on derailed. I didn't see anything in the papers about it. Whoever picks them up has just received some very nice cigars. The company also included a freebee worth $8.00. Wasn't expecting that to be included in the order. Called them about it. They were aware of the accident. If they aren't here by Monday they will ship out a new order.
> 
> Sophie is doing much better today. Tired not up to jumping on the bed yet. Her appetite is good. Nose is clear. Taking her meds like a good pup should. Bribes & steak bites helped.



So glad she is feeling better.  I'm sure she will jump right up on the bed soon!


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're getting your ceegars, Munky, and that Sophie is doing much better!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> It is Anzac Day here today!
> 
> It is also a public holiday
> 
> We normally bake some Anzac biscuits but decided to buy some this year as the bakery makes them just right and ever so tasty
> 
> Just a relaxing day in for us today



Kylie,

Would you please share your recipe for Anzac Biscuits.

Thanks, B


----------



## chopper

So Anzac Day is like Memorial Day here in the USA.  I don't think we have special biscuits for our day though.


----------



## chopper

The History behind the ANZAC Biscuit

So we in the USA would call these cookies.


----------



## Alix

chopper said:


> The History behind the ANZAC Biscuit
> 
> So we in the USA would call these cookies.



I posted an Anzac cookie recipe loooong ago. I'll look for it and post a link lster


----------



## pacanis

How did the train derail, Munky?


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> How did the train derail, Munky?



Have no idea. The tracking order just gave a date/time/location. ALBUQUERQUE,                             NM,                             US                          

Told my son about it. He said after laughing it was like an episode from Breaking Bad. They wanted something off that train. So they concocted something to make it derail from the track in NM so they could unload the contents then refill the tanker with water. Let it resume on it's way.

I don't watch the show. Maybe were starting to really live in the wild west.
What's the saying " Lock and load?"  "Over and under..Out and over?" 

Just duck!


----------



## Kylie1969

Guys, Anzac Day is a day of remembrance for all the soldiers who served and died in both Australia and New Zealand and for the soldiers who fought at Gallipoli 

Anzac Day


----------



## Kylie1969

Here is some info on the Anzac Biscuit 

Anzac Biscuit


----------



## taxlady

I've just put away the last tax return for today. I've gotten to the point of diminishing returns (no pun intended - I'm too tired). I'm just going to read and get to sleep early.


----------



## pacanis

I'm making soup.
Life in the fast lane.
Not as exciting as taxes, but close.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am eating a slice of apricot pie...now that "is" exciting


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I've just put away the last tax return for today. I've gotten to the point of diminishing returns (no pun intended - I'm too tired). I'm just going to read and get to sleep early.



Have a lovely sleep Taxy


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I'm making soup.
> Life in the fast lane.
> Not as exciting as taxes, but close.




what kind of soup?  does it involve any 'paella parts'?  in real time?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Have a lovely sleep Taxy


Thanks Kylie. I usually sleep well. Shreddy, my tomcat, helps.


----------



## Kylie1969

You have been working so hard on all the tax returns you would be so tuckered out


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Kylie,
> 
> Would you please share your recipe for Anzac Biscuits.
> 
> Thanks, B



Bea, here is the recipe we usually use

Anzac Biscuits


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> what kind of soup? does it involve any 'paella parts'? in real time?


 
Yep. Lots of paella parts and some cheese raviloli. It was lovely


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm using the Yanker...TL should be able to hear me from here.  Even if she is asleep.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm using the Yanker...TL should be able to hear me from here.  Even if she is asleep.


Did you get the waxing done first?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Did you get the waxing done first?



Did I wake you up?

No, not yet.  I did get an anesthetic spray, but it doesn't work well.  The yanker came yesterday, got it charged and thought I'd try it out...  I just did my forearms...got tired of the Magilla Gorilla look.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did I wake you up?
> 
> No, not yet.  I did get an anesthetic spray, but it doesn't work well.  The yanker came yesterday, got it charged and thought I'd try it out...  I just did my forearms...got tired of the Magilla Gorilla look.


Nah, I'm still reading.

You just had to play with the new toy, din'cha.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Nah, I'm still reading.
> 
> You just had to play with the new toy, din'cha.



Shrek was like, "Does it hurt?  I knew it would hurt.  That one hurt!"  I told him I was going to chuck a brick at him...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek was like, "Does it hurt?  I knew it would hurt.  That one hurt!"  I told him I was going to chuck a brick at him...


Just chase him with the yanker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Just chase him with the yanker.



I think that has already crossed his mind and he's acting like he's not tired at all.  Both cats disappeared while I had it going, too. LOL!  All the red is finally calmed down.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just enjoyed some lovely Anzac biscuits with a nice hot cup of tea 

About to go and watch the 1st X-Files movie now on blu ray


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Bea, here is the recipe we usually use
> 
> Anzac Biscuits



Thank you!

I will give these a try!


----------



## pacanis

Speaking of bricks, I haven't made a pressed Cuban in a while.
I'm probably the only one here who actually has a brick nearby, lol.


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I will give these a try!



Your very welcome B...I am sure you will love them


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just been out for a lovely walk...it is nice and dark out, but far from chilly like it has been, it was quite mild really, didn't need a jacket at all

Watched the 1st X-Files movie this arvo, it was great to see it again after all these years, it is 15 years old now 

I bought the blu ray that had both movies on it for Steve's birthday last month


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Speaking of bricks, I haven't made a pressed Cuban in a while.
> I'm probably the only one here who actually has a brick nearby, lol.




Those of us who can't afford to dedicate a brick to the occasional Cuban sandwich, have to 'make do' with a panini press.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Those of us who can't afford to dedicate a brick to the occasional Cuban sandwich, have to 'make do' with a panini press.



I use a cast iron frying pan, with a clean smooth bottom!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Those of us who can't afford to dedicate a brick to the occasional Cuban sandwich, have to 'make do' with a panini press.


 
I would be afraid of the grill melting the plastic handles of a panini press when you set it on the sandwich


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Speaking of bricks, I haven't made a pressed Cuban in a while.
> I'm probably the only one here who actually has a brick nearby, lol.


I like Aunt Bea's idea of using a cast iron frying pan. I have bricks in the garden, but they are filthy.

BTW, what's in a "pressed Cuban"?


----------



## pacanis

I've got a big CI pan with a lid if I am making them inside, but since I often grill them I use a brick outside. The sandwich is wrapped in foil.

And why would you think my brick is dirty?
People think nothing of brick pizza ovens? Just sayin' (to no one inparticular)

And if you've never had one you need to! It's one of the best sandwiches there is. Pork, ham, pickle, french bread works... all flattened out, or pressed... mmmm


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've got a big CI pan with a lid if I am making them inside, but since I often grill them I use a brick outside. The sandwich is wrapped in foil.
> 
> And why would you think my brick is dirty?
> People think nothing of brick pizza ovens? Just sayin' (to no one inparticular)
> 
> And if you've never had one you need to! It's one of the best sandwiches there is. Pork, ham, pickle, french bread works... all flattened out, or pressed... mmmm




...and Swiss cheese.

Some folks wrap the brick in foil so the dirty parts don't touch the food.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, Swiss cheese, too.
Delicious.


----------



## justplainbill

pacanis said:


> I would be afraid of the grill melting the plastic handles of a panini press when you set it on the sandwich


Consider treating yourself to one of these-
We cover the food contact surface with aluminum foil,


----------



## pacanis

Here you go, Linda.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Here you go, Linda.


Looks great. I'm gonna have to make some of those.


----------



## Andy M.

They are a great sandwich.  Worth the effort.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just booked a ticket to Austin, TX, for late May-early June to visit my sister and brother-in-law. My dad is also flying in from Calif. I'm so excited! And the ticket was free with points we built up on our credit card. We use it for practically everything and pay it off every month. I still have over 100k points


----------



## vitauta

one of bobby flay's throwdown challenges showcased the cuban sandwich.  let me tell you, that episode, those incredible meat-filled sandwiches, got my juices flowing like a rushing river in springtime! in fact, i want one of those cubans right now....


----------



## pacanis

I probably saw the same episode, Vit. That's where I got my grilled Cubans method from was a BF show. And also the roasted garlic/mayo/mustard spread that he used. Although sometimes I put nothing on them but butter.


----------



## Addie

I have spent the last four days dealing with my internet provider (Comcast). My service has been intermittent. Yesterday it finally gave out completely. I got a four day credit on my bill. Spike got on the phone and dealt with them. Funny how a man's voice can make them listen. Now that I have that straightened out, I have to try and see why I am not getting my emails from DC.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the city. I stopped at a butchershop, picked up some city chicken for tonight's dinner and ordered a pork belly for next week... well, 1/3 of a pork belly. When he pulled one out he had already made into bacon and I saw how big it was I figured I did not want a whole belly for my first attempt at bacon.


----------



## tinlizzie

Got part of my fence painted this afternoon with that oxblood-colored paint.  It looks like an axe-murderer ran amok.  But I like it.

Took a little ride this morning to a blueberry farm where their crop has just come in.  I felt like Sheryl Crow in her "All I Wanna Do" song, where she and the guy next to her at the bar were getting their beer buzz, watching the good people across the street washing their cars.  I bought 2 lbs. of berries from the already picked fridge while the good people were out in the field with buckets, picking their own.  Cuz I'm old, that's why -- and besides they're only saving a buck a pound from the ready to go ones.  I stopped at the store on the way home and bought a ready-made pie crust.  Woe is me.  Fatter is me, also. 

PS - thanks for the Anzac info, Kylie.


----------



## taxlady

I went to Costco. Bought a rotisserie chicken for supper, since I don't have time to cook and after finishing a day of work, Stirling doesn't have the energy. I also bought 3 litres of coffee cream, so that's covered, got some cheese, chips, organic whole grain cereal, some more Norwegian smoked salmon, and a box of 3 reams of recycled paper. I usually get the box of 10 reams, but I didn't want to schlep the big box. I'm down to one more ream of paper and I don't want to run out now, with all the tax returns I have to print.

Oh, and 6 bottles of pasata 'cause we were out.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we are having sausages and eggs for breakfast, nice start to the day 

We are then going to the garden centres to buy some English Box plants as they are good to plant in shady areas 

Then we are going to be making sausage rolls YUM!

We will be mincing up pork sausages and adding some fennel seeds, should turn out lovely with the puff pastry 

I then will be cutting Steve's hair and then later maybe watching The X-Files film I Want To Believe...I bought a blu ray for Steve's birthday last month that had both X-Files movies on it...we watched the first one yesterday Fight The Future...gee we have always loved The X-Files!


----------



## cjmmytunes

taxlady said:


> I've just put away the last tax return for today. I've gotten to the point of diminishing returns (no pun intended - I'm too tired). I'm just going to read and get to sleep early.



Hope you got a good nights sleep last night.  I'm going through a phase where I fall asleep on the couch after my mom goes to work (around 10:45pm) and will normally wake up about 4 or 4:30 and get some stuff done around the house before my mom gets home at 7:30am.


----------



## Kylie1969

Time now to get on with it all...but first I must go and cut up the chicken and get it marinating for dinner tonight 

Have a lovely night everyone!


----------



## taxlady

I'm fighting with my desktop computer. I do most of my work on the laptop, but the printer is attached to the desktop. I'll write more in "petty vents".


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope you can get it sorted soon Taxy


----------



## pacanis

I am getting to watch the NFL draft.
Now... I just read that one of Gwyneth Paltrow's children was named Apple  OK... maybe she saw that Seinfeld episode and didn't want to name her kid Seven... But "Barkevious"??? 
Where the heck do you come up with Barkevious? 
I mean, were there dogs barking outside when you were conceived?


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I just booked a ticket to Austin, TX, for late May-early June to visit my sister and brother-in-law. My dad is also flying in from Calif. I'm so excited! And the ticket was free with points we built up on our credit card. We use it for practically everything and pay it off every month. I still have over 100k points



I hope you enjoy your trip.  My mom and I spent a week in Houston in October of 2005 to see my nephew and his family.  They had just had their first child.  When we were checking in at the hotel, the clerk told us that we were the first guests there for happy reasons - they had lots of guests that were put up there by FEMA after Katrina and Rita went through.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Hope you can get it sorted soon Taxy


Thanks Kylie. I think I have a temporary fix. I removed it from FireFox and disabled it in IE (which I don't use, but QuickBooks® does). I also used Windows Task Manager to stop the processes. I'll deal with it properly if I have to and otherwise when tax season is over.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Right now I'm multi-tasking yet again.  I'm cruising through this forum, a forum for my favorite soap - General Hospital - listening to Eat St. on the Cooking Channel and crocheting.


----------



## vitauta

i'm watching hannibal.  love lawrence fishbourne's love scenes with his wife.  he is so sexy--age becomes maturity, and white hot chemistry, in the character he plays....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> i'm watching hannibal.  love lawrence fishbourne's love scenes with his wife.  he is so sexy--age becomes maturity, and white hot chemistry, in the character he plays....



Calm down there Vit!  The thread is hot to touch...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Calm down there Vit! The thread is hot to touch...


 
It's nice to know she still has "it!"


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Calm down there Vit!  The thread is hot to touch...




pure interpolation on my part, pf.  there was no physical contact or even suggestive dress in the love scene i was referring to.  lawrence 'connects' with his eyes and with his voice.  whoo, you're right, pf, this thread IS getting hot to the touch....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lol!!


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> Got part of my fence painted this afternoon with that oxblood-colored paint.  It looks like an axe-murderer ran amok.  But I like it.
> 
> Took a little ride this morning to a blueberry farm where their crop has just come in.  I felt like Sheryl Crow in her "All I Wanna Do" song, where she and the guy next to her at the bar were getting their beer buzz, watching the good people across the street washing their cars.  I bought 2 lbs. of berries from the already picked fridge while the good people were out in the field with buckets, picking their own.  Cuz I'm old, that's why -- and besides they're only saving a buck a pound from the ready to go ones.  I stopped at the store on the way home and bought a ready-made pie crust.  Woe is me.  Fatter is me, also.
> 
> PS - thanks for the Anzac info, Kylie.



oooh tin, you are turning positively bohemian lately, and of course i do so love to see that.  i can just picture it tin, you eating blueberries out of a paper bag, unwashed, by the handful, having fun and watching the sun coming up on mullholland boulevard.  then, heading home and eager to see your blood red fresh-painted fence on this bright sunny day--the taste of sweet berries still lingering on your lips....

right after reading your blueberry story with its sheryl crow description, tin, i confess to going straight to youtube for a feelgood party of rockin' out with sheryl crow and her free-wheeling 90s west coast music. whenever i listen to sheryl, i get this happy sensation of something very good about to happen....


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> PS - thanks for the Anzac info, Kylie.



Your very welcome Lizzie


----------



## Kylie1969

We went out to 2 different garden centres and bought 3 English Box plants, some coriander and some baby spinach.

Steve has already planted them all and planted the baby spinach and coriander in our vegetable planter 

I have made some sausage rolls this afternoon, pork sausage minced up with fresh flat leafed parsley and fennel seeds, they are amazing 

Just been on the phone chatting with mum, she and her partner are heading away to Mildura for a week, she is leaving on Sunday, that will be nice for her, it is great that she is going away on holidays so often 

Now relaxing with a coffee


----------



## pacanis

I just "did" this


----------



## Katie H

Feeling a bit amazed.  Somehow I accomplished tons of things all before 10 a.m.  Four loads of laundry done, one of which is hanging on the line outside, both bathrooms sanitized, the kitchen, utility room and two bathroom floors mopped, the house vacuumed, the breezeway and front porch swept, a cake iced and a load of laundry from yesterday all folded and put away.

We didn't get  up any earlier than usual but things just seemed to flow nicely.  All that's left to do is to decide what we're going to have for tonight's dinner and take the linens off the line when they're dry to make our bed.

All I can think is that someone put a dollar's worth of quarters in me and wound me up tight!

It's great to have nearly a whole day ahead to do whatever I choose to do.  We'd go out on the motorcycle but it's supposed to rain.  Boo, hiss!!  Guess I'll just have to go to my studio and play.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie, your post inspired me to get up off my butt and get moving. Been lazy today but now I have clean dishes and laundry and planted bell peppers, squash and onions. Thanks!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Had a semi-productive day today.  Mom and I went to Wal-Mart today to do our bi-weekly Walmart shop and to get gas.  Hoped to get some cotton yarn so I could make some dishclothes but they were out of the white that I needed, so instead I decided to start on my granddaughters baby blanket.  That seems weird to say still, my DD is due the end of June with her first child - a little girl!

After we got home, fixed some BBQ for lunch then took a long nap after mom went to bed.  Just woke up about an hour ago, so I imagine I'll be awake for a while tonight.  That's OK, I can work on my blanket.  Having leftover ham steak and mac-and-cheese for supper tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for making me feel like a slug.  I haven't done a thing all day other than going out to buy a sandwich for lunch (and eating it).


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Thank you all for making me feel like a slug.  I haven't done a thing all day other than going out to buy a sandwich for lunch (and eating it).



A dirty job, but somebody has to do it.  

It was nice to have a full day without any meetings, a rare occurrance.  I actually got stuff done for a change.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello everyone 

It is a lovely morning here, it feels like early Spring instead of Autumn and we are heading for 27c...going to be nice


----------



## pacanis

I just got back in from shooting.
Watching the draft while my lobster tail thaws.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Andy M. said:


> Thank you all for making me feel like a slug.  I haven't done a thing all day other than going out to buy a sandwich for lunch (and eating it).



I didn't mean to make you feel like a slug - I actually felt like one when I first woke up from my nap today.  Just now getting my groove on.  Listening to Entertainment Tonight and hoping they will mention anything about George Jones.  What kind of sandwich did you get - and did you enjoy it?


----------



## Andy M.

cjmmytunes said:


> I didn't mean to make you feel like a slug - I actually felt like one when I first woke up from my nap today.  Just now getting my groove on.  Listening to Entertainment Tonight and hoping they will mention anything about George Jones.  What kind of sandwich did you get - and did you enjoy it?



cjimmy, I do nothing a lot so I'm not really bothered that others have energy.  I've learned to accept that others have to do stuff so I can be a slug, something I revel in. 

There is a deli in the center of town that makes the perfect Italian sub.  I try to get one about once every week or two.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are just about to head out for a walk..it is the most spectacular day out there, cant wait to head out into that sunshine


----------



## cjmmytunes

Andy M. said:


> cjimmy, I do nothing a lot so I'm not really bothered that others have energy.  I've learned to accept that others have to do stuff so I can be a slug, something I revel in.
> 
> There is a deli in the center of town that makes the perfect Italian sub.  I try to get one about once every week or two.



Andy, how about if you just call me Cindi, that might be easier to remember.

Sometimes I do nothing a lot, but most days I'm busy taking care of stuff around the house.

Most times, I'm stuck with Subway so I get a chicken bacon ranch.  I'll have to try the Italian at subway sometime.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> We are just about to head out for a walk..it is the most spectacular day out there, cant wait to head out into that sunshine



Kylie,  Do you get snow in your area of Australia?


----------



## Andy M.

OK Cindi.  I've never been a fan of Subway.  I like to try the local businesses. 

I'm retired so there isn't much to do.  I'm responsible for the kitchen, keeping it clean and using it to cook for my SO and me.  It's a small kitchen so it doesn't take a lot of my time.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> OK Cindi. I've never been a fan of Subway. I like to try the local businesses.
> 
> I'm retired so there isn't much to do. *I'm responsible for the kitchen, keeping it clean and using it to cook for my SO and me. It's a small kitchen so it doesn't take a lot of my time*.


 
Does that include keeping the kitchen appliance storage... closet... clean?


----------



## bethzaring

I wasn't the least bit bothered by all the productive activity posted today and was pleased to see someone else admit to being somewhat inert.  I did get one thing accomplished today.  I took my car in to be serviced, walked home and back to pick it up.  I didn't realize how large this small town is...took about an hour to walk it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Andy M. said:


> OK Cindi.  I've never been a fan of Subway.  I like to try the local businesses.
> 
> I'm retired so there isn't much to do.  I'm responsible for the kitchen, keeping it clean and using it to cook for my SO and me.  It's a small kitchen so it doesn't take a lot of my time.



Unfortunately, our town is so small that there isn't a "local only" deli.  We have a deli in our Farm Fresh and Food Lion, the Subway, just got a Firehouse subs, and of course we have one in WalMart.  That's really ironic - we can get all these "chain" delis but not a single "local" deli.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Does that include keeping the kitchen appliance storage... closet... clean?



Yes.  I also had to reinforce the most important shelf in that cabinet with a couple of pieces of 1x2 as the puny plastic supports were breaking.  I didn't want another 'incident' with the KA.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Headed for bed...just wiped out this week.


----------



## Dawgluver

I believe it. 

Sleep well, PF!


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> Kylie,  Do you get snow in your area of Australia?



B, we do sometimes get a little bit of snow up in the Mount Lofty Hills, but nothing like Mount Buller and Mount Hotham in Victoria

There is not enough to ski here though and no ski resorts


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> B, we do sometimes get a little bit of snow up in the Mount Lofty Hills, but nothing like Mount Buller and Mount Hotham in Victoria
> 
> There is not enough to ski here though and no ski resorts



That would be just perfect for me.  

A change of seasons with no shoveling involved!

I don't think I could handle skiing on the 4th of July!

It all seems so strange to me!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thank you all for making me feel like a slug. I haven't done a thing all day other than going out to buy a sandwich for lunch (and eating it).


 
You are not the only one. I had a heart incident as soon as I woke up and now am just takiing it easy. I do have things to do, but he house will be here long after I am gone. Today I am going to play being the "Slug."


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> You are not the only one. I had a heart incident as soon as I woke up and now am just takiing it easy. I do have things to do, but he house will be here long after I am gone. Today I am going to play being the "Slug."



Go for it.  Take a relaxing day and feel better.


----------



## bethzaring

Well I may actually do something useful today.  I am about to head off to an 84 yo womans house to help her weed her garden.  But we may chuck that idea and go help a local Veterans organization start their gardens.


----------



## pacanis

It's darn beautiful here today.
I'm not sure what I'm doing first.
Something...
Maybe I'll brush hog the back and enjoy part of the day just sitting on the tractor.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Headed for bed...just wiped out this week.



I feel ya, I have more than earned my paycheck this week.

I've done nearly a hundred cakes over 2 1/2 days.  I get to make my partner's cake over the weekend...


----------



## vitauta

bakechef said:


> I feel ya, I have more than earned my paycheck this week.
> 
> I've done nearly a hundred cakes over 2 1/2 days.  I get to make my partner's cake over the weekend...




is this for his b-day, bc?  what kind of cake are you making for him?


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I feel ya, I have more than earned my paycheck this week.
> 
> I've done nearly a hundred cakes over 2 1/2 days.  I get to make my partner's cake over the weekend...



That's a lot of cakes!  Wow.

I'm just dinking around.  Cleaned out the battery (junk) drawer, found some batteries dating back to 2003 that are still good.  Will recycle the ones that leaked.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson and I just got back from some garage sales. Got some great cookbooks for me, from 25 to 50 cents apiece and some action figures for Josh. Then we went to Wendy's for lunch. It was a fun morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> We went out to 2 different garden centres and bought 3 English Box plants, some coriander and some baby spinach.
> 
> Steve has already planted them all and planted the baby spinach and coriander in our vegetable planter



English Box plants - is that the boxwood hedge shrub? No offense, Kylie, but I gotta say, I can't stand those!  They smell like cat pee when they're wet. They're all over Colonial Williamsburg and this area - people are very proud of their English roots. 

OTOH, I picked up a mojito mint plant at the farmer's market this afternoon, along with some asparagus and romaine. Yummy. Now I need to get planting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Costco run today...running out of butter and V-8 and my "get to wake up in the morning" meds.


----------



## Addie

I have been sitting at the computer since I had my heart incident this morning. Just relaxing. But all of a sudden my legs are having a LOT of pain in my thighs. I have never had this before. I hope it is just another arss ache of old age. 

Last week my computer started to give me a lot of trouble. Finally on Wednesday night and Thursday it gave up the fight. I kept thinking it was the modem. Spike kept saying No. I was getting so frustrated with him. He finally took the modem back to Comcast after being on the phone with the technie for over an hour. Brought it home, hooked it up, some improvement. So they had him remove the splitter. Half goes to the TV. The computer started to work perfectly. But I didn't have the TV. So he went home, grabbed a brand new splitter, VOILA! All problems solved. I still can't get over how fast it is working. It comes on so fast. The modem and splitter were more than ten years old. The funny part (not really so funny) Comcast noticed on their end that I was having a problem before I did. But they couldn't contact me because I had never given them my new cell phone number when I got rid of the land line. All is well now and I am a happy camper.

I really need to eat something. But it is so nice out I may just go out to the front of the building and sit on the bench. I will make something later. I am not hungry, so it can wait. 

I wish my daughter was home here in Eastie instead of Florida. I don't like the idea of her being so far away from her doctors. We could be sitting in her yard right now instead of me worrying. But her hubby is with her and I am sure she will be all right. 

I just did a spell check before I hit the submit button. I am always surprised when there are no errors. The only problem I am having is that I am typing faster than the computer can handle, so I keep having to slow down.


----------



## Kayelle

Aloha friends!
Sitting on the lanai this am with my coffee. The birds are singing and a sneaky King Fisher is looking for breakfast among the lilly pads of the stream only a few feet away. 
I want to snorkle later today but dont think my foot is good enough for a fin, so we will see. Weather is perfect..not too warm and no rain.
One finger typing on this Nook is a PITA!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Aloha friends!
> Sitting on the lani this am with my coffee. The birds are singing and a sneaky King Fisher is looking for breakfast among the lilly pads of the stream only a few feet away.
> I want to snorkle later today but dont think my foot is good enough for a fin, so we will see. Weather is perfect..not too warm and no rain.
> One finger typing on this Nook is a PITA!



I am so envious, Kayelle!  Glad you're having a great time!

Go ahead and snorkel with one fin.  I'd broken a foot a while back, and asked some of my snorkel/scuba friends, as well as my bone doc (also a snorkeler) about going with one fin or finless, and it's fine to use one fin on the good foot.  Looks strange, but who cares.  If it were me, I would hop in the water immediately!


----------



## chopper

We planted grass this morning, and cleaned out flower beds, and cleaned the kitchen, and watered trees. Now we stopped for so
E lunch.


----------



## Kayelle

Duh!! Never thought of using one fin Dawg! Thanks for the fast reply. Im outa here!


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> English Box plants - is that the boxwood hedge shrub? No offense, Kylie, but I gotta say, I can't stand those!  They smell like cat pee when they're wet. They're all over Colonial Williamsburg and this area - people are very proud of their English roots.



I am not sure if they are boxwood and I dont think they grow into a hedge GG

We got these as there is already one down that side of the house and has grown to pass the height of our roof, we needed something that requires little sunlight down there and grew well, it looked like these were the ones 

It is sooooo hard to find a plant/shrub over here that can grow in the shade, all the plants here love our Aussie sun


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Lovely cool morning here, change came through overnight as it was a warmer day yesterday...it sounds like it has just started raining too, lovely 

Relaxing day today, Ads, I have some ironing to do 

We will also be going out for a walk and maybe watching some movies this afternoon


----------



## vitauta

Kayelle said:


> Duh!! Never thought of using one fin Dawg! Thanks for the fast reply. Im outa here!





hi kayelle!  we love hearing from you, snorkeling single-finned off island  reefs at your tropical shangri la retreat.  savor every minute of it....


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> Aloha friends!
> Sitting on the lani this am with my coffee. The birds are singing and a sneaky King Fisher is looking for breakfast among the lilly pads of the stream only a few feet away.
> I want to snorkle later today but dont think my foot is good enough for a fin, so we will see. Weather is perfect..not too warm and no rain.
> One finger typing on this Nook is a PITA!



Hello Kayelle, great to hear that you are having such a nice time, sounds lovely


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> hi kayelle!  we love hearing from you, snorkeling single-finned off island  reefs at your tropical shangri la retreat.  savor every minute of it....



  Vit, you always make me smile, and this gave me a huge chuckle!


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we watched the final of Masterchef Australia The Professionals...it was great and a chef called Rhys won...he wasnt one that we thought would win, but he is a very good chef nonetheless


----------



## bakechef

vitauta said:


> is this for his b-day, bc?  what kind of cake are you making for him?



Yup, his birthday is next week, we are having a big party tomorrow.  I'm going to make a 1/4 sheet cake 4 thin layers, filled with almond flavored Swiss meringue buttercream, with shaved chocolate sprinkled over the buttercream.  I'll probably brush the layers with an ameretto infused simple syrup.  I'll enrobe the whole thing in dark chocolate ganache.   Not sure how I'll decorate it.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Yup, his birthday is next week, we are having a big party tomorrow.  I'm going to make a 1/4 sheet cake 4 thin layers, filled with almond flavored Swiss meringue buttercream, with shaved chocolate sprinkled over the buttercream.  I'll probably brush the layers with an ameretto infused simple syrup.  I'll enrobe the whole thing in dark chocolate ganache.   Not sure how I'll decorate it.



Oh dear.  All us DCers would love to be there, so now you need to bake us a virtual cake.  Sorry to add to the pressure, Bakechef, and Happy Birthday to your partner!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> You are not the only one. I had a heart incident as soon as I woke up and now am just takiing it easy. I do have things to do, but he house will be here long after I am gone. Today I am going to play being the "Slug."



 I hope you are OK.  Might I ask what kind of heart incident you had, if it's not too nosy of me?  Please be careful.


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> Yup, his birthday is next week, we are having a big party tomorrow.  I'm going to make a 1/4 sheet cake 4 thin layers, filled with almond flavored Swiss meringue buttercream, with shaved chocolate sprinkled over the buttercream.  I'll probably brush the layers with an ameretto infused simple syrup.  I'll enrobe the whole thing in dark chocolate ganache.   Not sure how I'll decorate it.



Being enrobed in dark chocolate ganache doesn't sound half bad! 

We need to see a picture of this one, it sounds fantastic!

Does he bake a cake for you on your birthday?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sitting here eating supper and cruising the forums.  Had popcorn shrimp with roasted squash and cherry and sunburst tomatoes.  The tomatoes taste pretty good cooked in the oven, just have to remember not to put as much pepper on them next time.


----------



## vitauta

bakechef said:


> Yup, his birthday is next week, we are having a big party tomorrow.  I'm going to make a 1/4 sheet cake 4 thin layers, filled with almond flavored Swiss meringue buttercream, with shaved chocolate sprinkled over the buttercream.  I'll probably brush the layers with an ameretto infused simple syrup.  I'll enrobe the whole thing in dark chocolate ganache.   Not sure how I'll decorate it.




OMG, bc!  you make me crazy when you talk that talk..you know, those sensual cake parts that are being infused and brushed, enrobed and shaved...sounds absolutely wunnerrfull, butterrcream wunnerrful.  wish i could be there for a piece of that!  happy birthday to your honey.  have a  party that's worthy tomorrow-enjoy!.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Aloha friends!
> Sitting on the lanai this am with my coffee. The birds are singing and a sneaky King Fisher is looking for breakfast among the lilly pads of the stream only a few feet away.
> I want to snorkle later today but dont think my foot is good enough for a fin, so we will see. Weather is perfect..not too warm and no rain.
> One finger typing on this Nook is a PITA!



Seems to me being in the water would be good for your foot, nice gentle movement with no stress on the bones.  Since Dawg knows more about snorkeling than I do, I would follow her advice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> We planted grass this morning, and cleaned out flower beds, and cleaned the kitchen, and watered trees. Now we stopped for so
> E lunch.



Oh, that's right grass is now legal in Colorado...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, that's right grass is now legal in Colorado...


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just got back from Pizza Hut, we had a lovely Italian pizza for lunch 

Also finished all the ironing and soon going to do some reading


----------



## taxlady

I'm surfing DC for a short while before I get back to working on tax returns. I had to quit early yesterday, because my eyes were giving me trouble and I had to close them for a few minutes every 10 minutes. I think it might be side effects from the Lumigan drops that I have to use for glaucoma.


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking about making some breakfast.


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, that's right grass is now legal in Colorado...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide if I'm going to have a lazy day or get up and start moving.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to decide if I'm going to have a lazy day or get up and start moving.



Think about it for another couple of hours before you decide.  You don't want to do anything rash and hurt yourself.


----------



## bethzaring

Always one to hope I recognize good advice when I see it...I am thinking long and hard about walking some laundry over to the community building to use their washer and dryer.  I am cuurrently renting a tiny (280 sq ft) efficiency apartment and am within walking distance of the developing housing development I have bought into.  One of the first buildings built was a large community building with a commercial kitchen, large dining/meeting room, and several smaller rooms.  It also has a new w/d.  It is still several hours before I meet up with my sister...plenty of time to mull...


----------



## Andy M.

bethzaring said:


> Always one to hope I recognize good advice when I see it...I am thinking long and hard about walking some laundry over to the community building to use their washer and dryer.  I am cuurrently renting a tiny (280 sq ft) efficiency apartment and am within walking distance of the developing housing development I have bought into.  One of the first buildings built was a large community building with a commercial kitchen, large dining/meeting room, and several smaller rooms.  It also has a new w/d.  It is still several hours before I meet up with my sister...plenty of time to mull...



There's always tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Think about it for another couple of hours before you decide.  You don't want to do anything rash and hurt yourself.



Yup, lazy day...Shrek is sleeping in his chair and I just feel like dozing myself.  Tomorrow will be busy enough with laundry and hauling Shrek to his eye appointment and I'm still hobbling on this toe.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just stained a few cedar boards for DH - he's building a cedar fence in the backyard to replace the old chain-link one. Now I'm getting ready to go grocery shopping, after I eat a couple slices of leftover pizza for lunch.

Here's a pic of part of the new fence. I'm so excited!


----------



## Andy M.

Nice looking fence.  Much better than chain link.


----------



## Dawgluver

Very nice, GG!  And love the pansies!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, on behalf of DH!  Behind the pansies are some lettuces and parsley starting to bolt, and to the left is garlic that DH planted last fall. It's almost ready to pull. I might pull a test plant today, to see how big the bulbs are getting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Really nice fence.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Invincible_ with Mark Wahlberg, great fb movie.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, nice fence. Looks good on both sides. Can't go wrong with that from the neighbors.

One of my favorite movies, PF. Don't tell Kayelle, but I've probably seen if 5-6 times, lol.


----------



## Dawgluver

I carefully rinsed and  soaked a huge colandar of dandelion greens, carefully dug away from places where the dogs might pee on them.  Sauteed some onion, along with a couple cloves of garlic and some red pepper flakes, and boiled the greens.  I ended up with 3.5 tablespoons of dandelion greens, most of which were sauteed onions....  Oh well, they tasted good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know where to find lots of dandelion greens...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sitting here listening to the Stagecoach Country Music Festival that's on AXS.tv on Dish network.  Rodney Atkins on now, Phil Vassar was on earlier.  Also have some squash and onions roasting in the oven and will have them along with some leftover shrimp for supper.


----------



## pacanis

Earlier I finished watching the Vikings marathon. The season finale is on later tonight. Too late IMO, but I'll try to stay up.
Now I'm watching a Military Channel show on snipers.
And eating brownies.


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I just stained a few cedar boards for DH - he's building a cedar fence in the backyard to replace the old chain-link one. Now I'm getting ready to go grocery shopping, after I eat a couple slices of leftover pizza for lunch.
> 
> Here's a pic of part of the new fence. I'm so excited!



Your fence looks great GG


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> Earlier I finished watching the Vikings marathon. The season finale is on later tonight. Too late IMO, but I'll try to stay up.
> Now I'm watching a Military Channel show on snipers.
> And eating brownies.



Are you still eating brownies 

I have seen that you are eating brownies in other threads too 

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am heading out later this morning, hitting the shops to get some bits and pieces 

Then just some relaxation this afternoon...lovely day to curl up on the recliner with my kindle as I have just started Marco Pierre White's The Devil in the Kitchen: Sex, Pain, Madness, and the Making of a Great Chef...loving it!


----------



## pacanis

They're pretty good brownies, Kylie. They even have walnuts on them.
The only problem is I should have automatically bought another qt of milk. If I don't stop drinking milk with them I won't have any for my morning coffee.


----------



## Kylie1969

Pac, I love the brownies with walnuts YUM!!

Sounds like you are getting a lot of calcium there too, good to hear! 

Hope you have enough left for the morning though, very important that first coffee!


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> Pac, I love the brownies with walnuts YUM!!
> 
> Sounds like you are getting a lot of calcium there too, good to hear!
> 
> Hope you have enough left for the morning though, very important that first coffee!


 
And you know what else is good with coffee?
Brownies.


----------



## Kylie1969

I so need a brownie


----------



## vitauta

hearing a number of dcers mention the vikings series, (and not having access to game of thrones) i found it on hulu plus, and decided to watch a few episodes.   here's the thing, you know what is the opposite of 'blood lust'?  well, that's me, the opposite of blood lust.  i don't enjoy watching battle scenes, swords and shields and hand-to-hand combat, horses getting hurt....

so, the rest of my critique, if you choose to read it, should come as no big surprise either. the accents.  in attempting to sound like norse men (and women)  about the best most of the actors seem able to manage is an imitation of english (british) accent with a mouth full of marbles, and a hint of a lisp tacked onto that.  very irritating and difficult to ignore for a steady 3/4 hour.  

then too, i like well developed characters and good dialogue.  i prefer a meaningful story line to a series of fierce and bloody action scenes, with little evident purpose beyond aggression, lust and greed. 

despite its flaws, i think the vikings does have its scenes and its memorable moments. there is some good acting here, apart from the phony accents. the writing, with its occasional authentic historical feel, and a few realistic scenes that come across as real and relatable, i believe shows potential to develop into a decent series..  

i'm easy.  i give vikings a C.


----------



## pacanis

That was a good summation, Vit.
I too have a problem with phony accents. And not just in the Vikings series. Every time I am watching something where the accent just isn't quite right I think two words, Sean Connery  That actor's accent doesn't change no matter what character he is playing  Probably why the storyline always tries to work in a Welsh or Scottish background. That was tough to do in Crimson Tide though 
But yeah, they are too Bristish sounding, but no worse that Sean Connery playing a Russian submarine captain.

It is bloody, but it's not gratuitous blood anyway. That's probably why it's on so late. At least by my EST standards. The detail in the graphics though isn't just the show of blood, it's what I would call impact blood, or moving blood. I can imagine that would put a lot of people off due to its realism.

I'll say it's certainly a step out of their box for The History Channel, but you can only show so many repeats of MonsterQuest and Pawn Stars


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Lovely cool morning here, change came through overnight as it was a warmer day yesterday...it sounds like it has just started raining too, lovely
> 
> Relaxing day today, Ads, I have some ironing to do
> 
> We will also be going out for a walk and maybe watching some movies this afternoon


 
Kylie, have you and Steve ever been to a museum for the history of Australia. I am a history nut and the history of your country is so diverse and interesting. You would be surprised at how many events in your country parallel ours. Ex. A gold rush. Land rush, settliing the land with pioneers of sort, etc.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> That was a good summation, Vit.
> I too have a problem with phony accents. And not just in the Vikings series. *Every time I am watching something where the accent just isn't quite right* I think two words, Sean Connery  That actor's accent doesn't change no matter what character he is playing  Probably why the storyline always tries to work in a Welsh or Scottish background. That was tough to do in Crimson Tide though
> But yeah, they are too Bristish sounding, but no worse that Sean Connery playing a Russian submarine captain.
> 
> It is bloody, but it's not gratuitous blood anyway. That's probably why it's on so late. At least by my EST standards. The detail in the graphics though isn't just the show of blood, it's what I would call impact blood, or moving blood. I can imagine that would put a lot of people off due to its realism.
> 
> I'll say it's certainly a step out of their box for The History Channel, but you can only show so many repeats of MonsterQuest and Pawn Stars


 
Watch a rerun of Murder She Wrote. It is hilarious listening to the actors trying to do a Maine accent.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Watch a rerun of Murder She Wrote. It is hilarious listening to the actors trying to do a Maine accent.


 
Aside from Mass, I don't think I'd know one NE state from another. 
I just don't get up that way to know.


----------



## chopper

Right. Just one of the recent  reasons to be embarrassed to live in Colorado.


----------



## pacanis

Hey, Chopper, did you make it out to shoot a little this weekend?


----------



## chopper

I forgot to quote for the last post. It was the comment about grass being legal in colorado that I should have quoted.  Sorry about that.


----------



## chopper

Didn't get to shoot because we were invited to a cook-out. We are still looking for ammo. Maybe next week.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Aside from Mass, I don't think I'd know one NE state from another.
> I just don't get up that way to know.



It's easy to tell them apart.  Maine is the biggest one up top.  Vermont and New Hampshire are the vertical ones.  Massachusetts is the horizontal one.  Connecticut and Rhode Island are the bits on the bottom of New England.

They all talk funny except for us in Massachusetts.


----------



## vitauta

vitauta said:


> oooh tin, you are turning positively bohemian lately, and of course i do so love to see that.  i can just picture it tin, you eating blueberries out of a paper bag, unwashed, by the handful, having fun and watching the sun coming up on mullholland boulevard.  then, heading home and eager to see your blood red fresh-painted fence on this bright sunny day--the taste of sweet berries still lingering on your lips....
> 
> right after reading your blueberry story with its sheryl crow description, tin, i confess to going straight to youtube for a feelgood party of rockin' out with sheryl crow and her free-wheeling 90s west coast music. whenever i listen to sheryl, i get this happy sensation of something very good about to happen....



at the risk of having already incurred your disfavor for my indiscretions past or present, let me just push right on past, tin.

i for one, would love to see this blood-curdling red fence of yours, tin.  have you got a picture you could share?  as they say, good fences make good 
neighbors....


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It's easy to tell them apart. Maine is the biggest one up top. Vermont and New Hampshire are the vertical ones. Massachusetts is the horizontal one. Connecticut and Rhode Island are the bits on the bottom of New England.
> 
> They all talk funny except for us in Massachusetts.


 
I meant the accents!
I'm sure I'd get Mass and Maine's locations right anyway


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I meant the accents!...



Yeah, I knew that.  The geography was easier.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Aside from Mass, I don't think I'd know one NE state from another.
> I just don't get up that way to know.


 
Maine and Boston have the most distinct accents. Eyuh! They also have a slight twnag to their talk. A favorite of Mainers and of course we don't have any "R"s in our language. Everytime I hear a westerner talk, it sounds to me like they are trying to gargle. 

Accents are a physical property. Bostonians use the hard palate at the front of their mouth. If a Bostonian tried to prounouce their Rs all day long, they would have a sore thoat at the end of the day. We don't use the muscles at the back of our throat to talk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Right. Just one of the recent  reasons to be embarrassed to live in Colorado.



Just make sure you don't accept baked goods from students...


----------



## buckytom

chopper said:


> Didn't get to shoot because we were invited to a cook-out. We are still looking for ammo. Maybe next week.



please don't shoot the pot smokers. 

they're not giggling at you. they're just hungry. 


vit and pacnar, i agree that the norse accents on "vikings" are a bit lame. they try to have that particular scandinavian way of speaking a hard "t" in words, and shortening up other words in a light kind of way. (the norkies out there should know what i mean).

but yeah, i gave up on caring about incorrect accents while i watched the "spartacus" series on showtime. more blood lust; this time in italy, but with a mix of english and aussie accents. 


and lol pac, about sean connery in "red october".

i was waiting for "one ping only, mrs. moneypenny"


but back to "vikings", i'm in love with ragnar's wife, lagertha:







dontcha love a woman who can kick butt who looks like that.

her stage is katheryn winninck, a canadian actress. 

another reason to say, "oh, canada!"


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's easy to tell them apart. Maine is the biggest one up top. Vermont and New Hampshire are the vertical ones. Massachusetts is the horizontal one. Connecticut and Rhode Island are the bits on the bottom of New England.
> 
> They all talk funny except for us in Massachusetts.


 
 So true. Remember folks, Boston was the first real settlement and we have kept our language pure. What the rest of you folks did to it as you moved away, is not our fault.


----------



## buckytom

lol, addie.

geographically speaking, or should i say meterologically, i can always tell when i cross over into vermont from ny or mass. or vice versa in the snowy winter months. 


ny state and mass. do a good job of plowing and salting their roads right up to the vermont border. but it's almost like there's a line in the road where they stop, and then you have to put your vehicle in 4 wheel drive just to stay on the icy, snow packed, untreated roads of vermont. it's like night and day. or black and white: black top vs. the white, snowy roads.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> lol, addie.
> 
> geographically speaking, or should i say meterologically, i can always tell when i cross over into vermont from ny or mass. or vice versa in the snowy winter months.
> 
> 
> ny state and mass. do a good job of plowing and salting their roads right up to the vermont border. but it's almost like there's a line in the road where they stop, and then you have to put your vehicle in 4 wheel drive just to stay on the icy, snow packed, untreated roads of vermont. it's like night and day. or black and white: black top vs. the white, snowy roads.


 
bt, in Vermont they still use horse and sleigh. That is why they don't plow. They still think the auto is just a fad that will go away soon. There is one small town (can't remember the name) that does not own a school bus. They pick up the few kids in the morning and afternoon with a sleigh.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Accents are a physical property. Bostonians use the hard palate at the front of their mouth. If a Bostonian tried to prounouce their Rs all day long, they would have a sore thoat at the end of the day. We don't use the muscles at the back of our throat to talk.


 
Markie Mark must have been challenging himself.
He went from one name with two R's in it to another 

That's it Bucky. I had thought I might have mixed up those two movies, but it wasn't important enough for me to Google before hitting submit.

And thanks for Googling Lagertha 
Canadian. That explains it


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Markie Mark must have been challenging himself.
> He went from one name with two R's in it to another
> 
> That's it Bucky. I had thought I might have mixed up those two movies, but it wasn't important enough for me to Google before hitting submit.
> 
> And thanks for Googling Lagertha
> Canadian. That explains it


 
That's Mahkie Mahk.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am kicking myself from here to ****. Saturday I for the first time did what I was supposed to do. I took two Vicodin three time a day. And then I went to work. I cleaned everything I could get my hands on. That meant walking a lot in my apartment, bending, standing, stretching, walking. I have psoriatic arthritis in my hips and spine. That is what the Vicodin is for. And they did the job. Usually I have to sit after about five to ten minutes, let the pain subside and get back up. I didn't feel any pain Saturday. So I took advantage of it. Yesterday and today I am paying the price. The pain in my left hip, thigh and knee was almost unbearable. I spent most of yesterday in bed. Couldn't sit up for too long. They pain would start again. Today I am doing a little better. The swollen knee has gone down some. And I am calling myself everything but my name. 

 STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


----------



## taxlady

I'm catching up a little bit here at DC while I drink some coffee and try to get my brain in gear to work on tax returns.

Shreddy (my tomcat) is driving me bonkers. He is sitting right next to me and squishing himself against me. It makes it hard to type. I'm trying to be patient about this. I keep reminding myself of when he was a kitten and insisted on lots of snuggling and petting. I complained about it to Stirling and he said, "Ah, poor thing, you're getting too much lovings."


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I'm catching up a little bit here at DC while I drink some coffee and try to get my brain in gear to work on tax returns.
> 
> Shreddy (my tomcat) is driving me bonkers. He is sitting right next to me and squishing himself against me. It makes it hard to type. I'm trying to be patient about this. I keep reminding myself of when he was a kitten and insisted on lots of snuggling and petting. I complained about it to Stirling and he said, "Ah, poor thing, you're getting too much lovings."



Your post made me chuckle!

Today it is a cat at the computer.

Years ago we had one that always sprawled out on the newspaper while you were trying to read!

The more things change the more they stay the same!


----------



## pacanis

I had a cat "episode" today, too.
Must be something in the air.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, Smudge is sitting on the arm of the sofa and tapping me on the shoulder.


----------



## Addie

Well Buttons and her companion are up on my bed waiting for me to come and lay down with them so they can play with my hair. It makes it difficult to see the TV with cat paws covering my eyes. They think they are playing Blind Man's Bluff.


----------



## simonbaker

I am still impatiently lying around waiting to heal from surgery. Going for short walks occasionaly. Everyone keeps telling me not to push it. I am mentally feeling it's time to get back to life as normal. It's amazing how much it makes me appreciate all of the things I was so sick of & was taking for granted in life.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Right now I am kicking myself from here to ****. Saturday I for the first time did what I was supposed to do. I took two Vicodin three time a day. And then I went to work. I cleaned everything I could get my hands on. That meant walking a lot in my apartment, bending, standing, stretching, walking. I have psoriatic arthritis in my hips and spine. That is what the Vicodin is for. And they did the job. Usually I have to sit after about five to ten minutes, let the pain subside and get back up. I didn't feel any pain Saturday. So I took advantage of it. Yesterday and today I am paying the price. The pain in my left hip, thigh and knee was almost unbearable. I spent most of yesterday in bed. Couldn't sit up for too long. They pain would start again. Today I am doing a little better. The swollen knee has gone down some. And I am calling myself everything but my name.
> 
> STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!


 It's not stupid at all Addie. I can understand how you want to do so much. I am finding out myself, alot right now, that the mind tells you what the body is saying slow down a little bit. Don't be so hard on yourself, just take it easy. I know....easier said than done at times.  Take care...know that I am keeping you in my positive thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am still impatiently lying around waiting to heal from surgery. Going for short walks occasionally. Everyone keeps telling me not to push it. I am mentally feeling it's time to get back to life as normal. It's amazing how much it makes me appreciate all of the things I was so sick of & was taking for granted in life.


 
Take time for yourself. You deserve it. The day will come when you will look back at on these days and feel sorry that you didn't take more advantage of all the free time you have on your hands. Are you able to get back on track with your diet? I wouldn't push that too hard either. You need the extra nutrition for healing. 

I know you want to get back to work. Has your doctor given you an estimate of when he thinks that may be possible? If so, then a couple of weeks before you plan on doing so, try to stay awake for the hours you would be working and build up your stamina. Staying at home and working a full day require entirely different mind sets. Right now you rest whenever you feel like it. You won't be able to do that at work. You will need to try to extend your hours of activity little by little each day that you are recovering. You can't be taking naps this week and go back to full time work next. Your body will rebel with a relapse. 

Keep in touch. I worry about you and how you are doing.  And one for you!


----------



## pacanis

I could go for a little lay down session myself. I've been running around all morning it seems.
But right now I am watching Pork Paradise on TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "Destroyed in Seconds" on the Velocity channel...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching "Destroyed in Seconds" on the Velocity channel...


 
You gotta turn the Travel Channel on


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> You gotta turn the Travel Channel on



What and miss seeing a propane plant blow up???  

I'm having Japanese for lunch today, so saving my appetite for a bit later...I start watching pork, I will cave and have ribs.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been dong heaps of housework today...I have cleaned the shower, one job I certainly hate 

Lots of cleaning and a bit of gardening

Well, someones gotta do it I guess!

Yesterday I bought Steve a new Wii U game, Lego City Undercover...we played a bit last night...it is really good...quite funny too...had me laughing!


----------



## taxlady

I got back, about an hour and a half ago, from delivering tax returns to two clients. I tried to use my new-fangled credit card stripe reader that attaches to my smart phone and forgot the password. 

One of the clients was asking if I was really busy, it being the deadline tomorrow and month end. Yikes, I have quarterly sales tax reports due tomorrow. Phew, I nearly forgot them. I did just enough bookkeeping to make sure I had refunds (I always enter invoices, it's my expenses I procrastinate on entering). I had to have them done before midnight, because I do them online through my bank and they send stuff the next day.

I have tax returns for one couple to assemble. I have tax returns for one other couple that I will try to finish tomorrow, but they have all refunds and he has a tiny bit of biz income, so they aren't actually due until 15 June.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have been dong heaps of housework today...I have cleaned the shower, one job I certainly hate
> 
> Lots of cleaning and a bit of gardening
> 
> Well, someones gotta do it I guess!
> 
> Yesterday I bought Steve a new Wii U game, Lego City Undercover...we played a bit last night...it is really good...quite funny too...had me laughing!


 
Kylie I have a brush that is on a long handle. I can't bend over or I pass out. That brush is the best thing I every bought. It makes cleaning the tile walls in the bathroom so easy.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds good Ads...is it just like a broom in a way?


----------



## pacanis

I just finished mowing the yard. It sure did grow fast from the last time.


----------



## justplainbill

Baked three 8 ounce loaves of Italian breads and roasted 1 1/2 pounds of El Salvador Matalapa - Tablon El Naranjo green coffee beans to second crack.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just got home from having an iron infusion. No wonder I've been so tired. The IV infiltrated, so I'm sitting on the front porch with ice on it and having a glass of pink wine.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here with an ice pack on my shoulder since I just finished my very last exercise session for rehabilitating my shoulder after surgery.  It's been a long process since September but I hope that means my shoulder is in the best possible condition.


----------



## taxlady

I have printed the last tax returns that I have to finish today. I still have to scan the slips and assemble the returns and my ~1 year old electric stapler is misbehaving. 

I have one sales tax return to finish and then deliver tax returns to two addresses and to two governments.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I have printed the last tax returns that I have to finish today. I still have to scan the slips and assemble the returns and my ~1 year old electric stapler is misbehaving.
> 
> I have one sales tax return to finish and then deliver tax returns to two addresses and to two governments.



The end is in sight!


----------



## Zhizara

Atta gal, Taxy!


----------



## pacanis

I didn't know they still made electric staplers. I remember my father having one about 40 years ago. I figured they were a fad, since he went back to regular ones for his busiiness.


----------



## simonbaker

Just sitting here waiting for dh & the daughter to get home, feeling a little nautious trying to decide if I should go back to bed or go for another walk outside.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds good Ads...is it just like a broom in a way?


 
No, it is a scrub brush with a very long handle. Has very stiff bristles.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just sitting here waiting for dh & the daughter to get home, feeling a little nautious trying to decide if I should go back to bed or go for another walk outside.


 
What is your body saying to do? Listen to it.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> What is your body saying to do? Listen to it.


 They just got home, then had to sit & listen to some guy dh had set up about siding our house for an hour. Ultimately we did not go with his offer. Then, time for a nap.  Thanks Addie!  Hope all is well with you....Have had you in my  thoughts today. Hope to hear that you are feeling well.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I had my 6 monthly dental check up...all is well with my teeth YAY!! Going for a scale and clean next week 

It is a lovely sunny day, warmer outside than in, so may go outside in the sun with a hot coffee now


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I didn't know they still made electric staplers. I remember my father having one about 40 years ago. I figured they were a fad, since he went back to regular ones for his business.


They are only worthwhile if you do a lot of stapling. I like to staple corners at a 45 degree angle, and it won't do that. I was getting repetitive stress from stapling.  My wrist kept getting inflamed and sore. I got the electric stapler and haven't had the problem since.


----------



## taxlady

I got home about an hour and a half ago. 58 km round trip to Canada Revenue Agency (CRA) and Revenu Québec including a small detour to drop off some returns to a client. I'm pooped and moving in slow motion.

Revenu Québec self-serve time stamping machines, so you could make your own receipts. The CRA apparently has the machines, but locked them away at closing, at 16h30.

Proof I was there


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Long night TL!  You deserve a whine umm...a wine.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Long night TL!  You deserve a whine umm...a wine.


I'm having akvavit. (hick)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> No, it is a scrub brush with a very long handle. Has very stiff bristles.



Oh okay, thanks Ads, I will have a look around for one, sounds good


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh okay, thanks Ads, I will have a look around for one, sounds good


 
Amazon.com: Casabella Bristle Everywhere Scrubber: Home & Kitchen

This is similar what I have.


----------



## justplainbill

Baked three 11 ounce loaves of Italian bread coated with black sesame seeds.


----------



## pacanis

Waiting for 1-6lb package from UPS.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have not been up long, having my first coffee of the day, about to go have breakfast then heading out to do the grocery shopping


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been playing with tech stuff for much of today. I discovered a cool Graffiti filter for my smartphone camera. Here's my living room. Now I've forgotten how I did it and can't find it again. Arrgghh!


----------



## pacanis

That's pretty cool, GG. I'd love to see what that would do to a pet.

I picked up my pork belly earlier today and just got back from the store, where I picked up the curing salt. Gonna be makin' bacon a little later  
It's a good thing I've got some humongous ziploc bags from deliveries. A 4lb belly will definitely not fit in a gallon bag. And it looks so pretty I'd hate to have to cut it in half.

I also picked up some wings and some thighs while at the butcher. They will be going on the grill later.

And I just shot three rounds through my new (to me) pistol to make sure it worked. It does 

And now I'm relaxing.


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> I've been playing with tech stuff for much of today. I discovered a cool Graffiti filter for my smartphone camera. Here's my living room. Now I've forgotten how I did it and can't find it again. Arrgghh!



gg, that's about the coolest accessory i've seen in ages!  i just looked, but couldn't find one of these for my girl's blackberry phone.  she is an interior designer, and i know she'd love to have one!  is this something brand new on the market, do you know?


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> That's pretty cool, GG. I'd love to see what that would do to a pet.
> 
> I picked up my pork belly earlier today and just got back from the store, where I picked up the curing salt. Gonna be makin' bacon a little later
> It's a good thing I've got some humongous ziploc bags from deliveries. A 4lb belly will definitely not fit in a gallon bag. And it looks so pretty I'd hate to have to cut it in half.
> 
> I also picked up some wings and some thighs while at the butcher. They will be going on the grill later.
> 
> And I just shot three rounds through my new (to me) pistol to make sure it worked. It does
> 
> And now I'm relaxing.



your six pound package?


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> gg, that's about the coolest accessory i've seen in ages!  i just looked, but couldn't find one of these for my girl's blackberry phone.  she is an interior designer, and i know she'd love to have one!  is this something brand new on the market, do you know?



It came with the Flickr app I downloaded today. It includes a camera app with the filter. 

Pack,  I'll see if I can get a pic of one of our fur babies.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> your six pound package?


 
You betcha! 
It was brutal fighting with UPS to get it delivered while I was here (I had to sign for it), but worth it!


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from my dr's check up appt. He said all is healing as it should be.  About half of the incision has grown back together, he still stressed to take it easy. I can go back to work very part time on May 13th, a month from the date of surgery. Seems like such a long time. Nice to know there is only a couple of weeks left anyway. Doc. also  said I should be able to  back to water walking on the 13th too. That made my whole day! : )


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from my dr's check up appt. He said all is healing as it should be.  About half of the incision has grown back together, he still stressed to take it easy. I can go back to work very part time on May 13th, a month from the date of surgery. Seems like such a long time. Nice to know there is only a couple of weeks left anyway. Doc. also  said I should be able to  back to water walking on the 13th too. That made my whole day! : )



Yay!  Hang in there, SB!


----------



## pacanis

It sounds (and looks) like the sewer people will be going to be working into the wee hours. 
They have been putting the lines across the road this week. And they must be running into major problems with the neighbor's line. Maybe it has something to do with him having a creek where they need to get across, lol.
I am so glad my dogs know when to bark. I couldn't imagine having dogs alerting every little bang outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All right, who gave my name to Sur la table???


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> It came with the Flickr app I downloaded today. It includes a camera app with the filter.
> 
> Pack,  I'll see if I can get a pic of one of our fur babies.



Oops, that was wrong. It came with PicsArt, a photo editor. When I go to take a picture now,  I get a choice of four cameras!


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from my dr's check up appt. He said all is healing as it should be.  About half of the incision has grown back together, he still stressed to take it easy. I can go back to work very part time on May 13th, a month from the date of surgery. Seems like such a long time. Nice to know there is only a couple of weeks left anyway. Doc. also  said I should be able to  back to water walking on the 13th too. That made my whole day! : )



You are doing well SB, great to hear


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Amazon.com: Casabella Bristle Everywhere Scrubber: Home & Kitchen
> 
> This is similar what I have.



Thanks so much Ads


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Oops, that was wrong. It came with PicsArt, a photo editor. When I go to take a picture now,  I get a choice of four cameras!


I had a look at it at the Google Play store and as usual, I looked at the "permissions" first.

One of the permissions it wants (and this isn't unusual):

"read phone status and identity
Allows  the app to access the phone features of the device. This permission  allows the app to determine the phone number and device IDs, whether a  call is active, and the remote number connected by a call."


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from my dr's check up appt. He said all is healing as it should be. About half of the incision has grown back together, he still stressed to take it easy. I can go back to work very part time on May 13th, a month from the date of surgery. Seems like such a long time. Nice to know there is only a couple of weeks left anyway. Doc. also said I should be able to back to water walking on the 13th too. That made my whole day! : )


 
Wow, that is great news. See what a little bit of patience will bring you? I am just so dang proud on you. I think I am going to adopt you so I can have just one more kid to brag about. And I can always use another grandkiddie also.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks so much Ads


 
Hope you find one. It makes all the difference in cleaning a lot of wall tile in the bathroom. I just spray the wall with the Scrubbie Bubbles (or whatever cleaner you use) and then scrub down with the brush. Even I can do that.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from shopping. Today my youngest is stopping by in a little while with some very fresh farm eggs. I am so excited. I am ready to do the chicken dance. It has been years since I have had a farm fresh egg. Nothing like it. 

Yesterday I went for my six month evaluation with the doctor. He said I pulled or twisted the tendon in my thigh. that makes sense. Considering all that I was doing last Saturday. I was climbing, bending, stretching and a whole of other moves that I don't usually do. And rest will do it the best. Today while shopping, I must have twisted it again. While I was checking out, all of a sudden my leg almost went from under me. I scared the hell out of Spike and the cashier. Bless my son. He stopped everything and held up the line so he could help me. He even had me sit on his lap on the store scooter and drove me out to the car and then went back in to finish checking out. It is a good thing I carry some Vicodin with me at all times. He opened my OJ and gave it to me so I could take one. Then as usual he brought all my groceries up to my apartment, and put them all away. I bought two beautiful Haddock fillets. He can't STAND fish. Doesn't even want to go by the fish department in the store. He used a clothes pin to pick up that fish packet and put it in the fridge for me. 

If I could wish just one thing for all of you it would be that you have someone in your life like Spike. There isn't one person that I know of that has anything bad to say about him. He will go out of his way to help anyone that needs it. Even at his own inconvenience. Oh he has his faults. Some of them are very worrisome to me. Like pushing himself too hard in spite of having had eight heart attacks. I live in fear that I will get "that" phone call. Last year he had a defibrillator installed in his chest. Every three months he goes down to the clinic here in Eastie, they plug him in to the phone line and send the info into his doctor in Boston. Ya just gotta luv modern technology. 

I need to go lay down and give my leg a rest.


----------



## taxlady

Spike sounds like a treasure. Have you told him?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Spike sounds like a treasure. Have you told him?


 
Oh yes. But if I say "I love you", his response is "They are working on a pill for that. You can be cured." He just doesn't go for that mushy stuff. I think he is still ten y.o. 

Each on of my kids has a title. My daughter is my favorite First Born Child. Spike is my favorite First Born Son, The Pirate is my favorite Middle Son and Poo is my favorte Youngest Child.


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All right, who gave my name to Sur la table???


 
Wasn't me .. did they send you a book of great looking stuff you don't need?


----------



## MrsLMB

Addie said:


> Oh yes. But if I say "I love you", his response is "They are working on a pill for that. You can be cured." He just doesn't go for that mushy stuff. I think he is still ten y.o.
> 
> Each on of my kids has a title. My daughter is my favorite First Born Child. Spike is my favorite First Born Son, The Pirate is my favorite Middle Son and Poo is my favorte Youngest Child.


 
Awww ... I like how they are all your favorite !!


----------



## Andy M.

In the middle of making a batch of onion bagels.  They are second rising now and I'm about to boil and bake them.


----------



## Alix

Yum Andy! That sounds delicious. I'm catching up on all the laundry and assorted housework before I make a quick run shopping and to a work meeting.


----------



## pacanis

I just got in from cutting the back. What a beautiful day to be outside, but I've been out most of the day and now I'll take a breather so I don't OD on this good weather.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got in from cutting the back. What a beautiful day to be outside, but I've been out most of the day and now I'll take a breather so I don't OD on this good weather.




You really have to pace yourself.  The good weather will be here for a while.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You really have to pace yourself. The good weather will be here for a while.


 
One can only hope.


----------



## Chef Munky

Wondering why we were sent a Ticket like fine for something that we didn't do. It's a $25.00 fine so far. Pay up by next month or it's up to $150.00.
They say that we were in L.A. earlier this month. We supposedly didn't have some type of sticker on the vehicle in question that allows us to be in the carpool lane legally.

For starters I wouldn't be caught dead in L.A. Besides I'm still grounded.

At the day and time they gave it's impossible that we were there, and back home again. With our schedules? Impossible. Besides the gas bill and mileage would have been known. In that particular vehicle.. Are they kidding me? that tank stays parked! Our sons definatly wouldn't do something as stupid as that. They've been ruled out. At the time given we were all home and sleeping.

Another thing that bothers me is that the form asks for credit card and lice #'s.. Not a chance that I'm giving that kind of info up. Especially to a business that doesn't have a 1-800 # and uses a p.o. box.

They say we can dispute it over the phone. They might own up it's a computer mistake.

Or we can pay the extortion fee of $25.00. That can be waived if we join up using their services. To join up is a $25.00 fee.

Anyone else here think this is a bit odd? 
The Boss will be talking with someone about it later today. Hopefully it's just a mistake and not some kind of scam.


----------



## taxlady

Join up to be allowed to use the carpool lane? Huh?

Ask some of the Angelinos here at DC. That just doesn't sound right.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All right, who gave my name to Sur la table???




me neither, but of course, now i had to look up sur la table for myself.  thanks a lot, pf.  in return, here's an exciting web site where i've been spending way too much of my time and money lately:

6pm.com (they have free shipping on ALL orders)


----------



## pacanis

I don't see a location listed for you, Munky, so I'm not sure how far away you might be from LA and whether or not this was even remotely possible, but don't these types of tickets usually have a photo of the vehicle or license plate? I've never heard of a mail ticket that was not accompanied by some kind of surveillance so you know they "got you" dead to rights.


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I don't see a location listed for you, Munky, so I'm not sure how far away you might be from LA and whether or not this was even remotely possible, but don't these types of tickets usually have a photo of the vehicle or license plate? I've never heard of a mail ticket that was not accompanied by some kind of surveillance so you know they "got you" dead to rights.




I'm at least 4+hrs from the location. One way.
It is impossible that any of us were anywhere near L.A at that time. It was a work day.

They gave us a license plate # that was taken by a camera. They have been known to be wrong. Someone could have take the # and put the info in wrong. Nobody has me dead to rights when I'm right.

This particular company has been known to be wrong before. Proven wrong in court. Consumer affairs are aware of them.

For us to prove that they are wrong would mean a trip to L.A. That's time, money and expenses that we don't have. So were probably just going to pay the extortionist what they want. Get them out of the way. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Claire

Listening to my MP3 to delete unwanted music.  I couldn't get anything to load on to it when I first bought it (about a year ago), so a friend who knows I pretty much was going to use it for workouts and didn't like modern stuff, just loaded something like the past 40 years of the top 100 Billboard hits.  When I'm walking or weight lifting I don't like to stop and delete so sometimes I just sit here and delete the rap, or even songs I like that are too slow, not upbeat enough to get my speed up when walking (still recovering from the hip fracture, the limp is almost gone unless I'm really tired).  I'd like to get it down to just music I like for exercise.  I think he started me off with 775 songs.  Roll of eyes.  Amazing what a little thing can hold!


----------



## pacanis

To Munky:
I wouldn't pay it, but that's me. You're right. The whole thing does sound fishy.
If you are set on sending them the money, send them a money order so they don't have your account number and send it registered so you have proof they received it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I agree with Pac, Munky, this sounds very fishy, and may even be a scam.  Can you look up the number online to make sure it's legit?  Do you have a friend or aquaintance with legal/police experience who can give you some advice?  Can you call the local cop shop to verify it, and ask what else you could do?  I find it unacceptable that they would make you drive to LA to plead your case, though stranger things have happened.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> I agree with Pac, Munky, this sounds very fishy, and may even be a scam.  Can you look up the number online to make sure it's legit?  Do you have a friend or aquaintance with legal/police experience who can give you some advice?  Can you call the local cop shop to verify it, and ask what else you could do?  I find it unacceptable that they would make you drive to LA to plead your case, though stranger things have happened.



Contact the actual government department responsible for traffic tickets and ask them about it.  If it's a scam, they'll know, if not they're the first step in protesting the charge.  

You could also contact the state attorney general's office as they would be investigating frauds and would know about this.


----------



## Chef Munky

Hubby called that #. Gave them the info to verify.
It's been dismissed. They will let DMV know about the error and have it corrected. We will be notified by mail that's it's been taken care of.

What had happened was a complete mis identification on several things.
They brought up the image. 

First mistake... License on the vehicle was partially blocked by a towing hitch.

Second... Make/ model/ year/ color of the vehicle was ALL wrong!

Third...info entered into the computer was misread.

They were looking for a Tacoma. That's not what the info they gave us said in writing.

@Dawgy.. I have friends in places I didn't think I had.. Kinda nice, wouldn't ya say? I hope some of them are lowly characters. I'd feel more at home with them. J/K... 

If we felt that we needed to Lawyer up and go to L.A. we would have.
We would have ample proof that they were wrong, and they can now reimburse us for our time money and expenses.

Ooops on them.

What if it was a tourist just passing through? I had no idea such a sticker existed. We don't have those type of lanes around here. Whatever happened to head counts? Isn't it up to the CHP to decide when you've made a mistake? Look how wrong a camera actually was. Go figure.


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky, so glad you got it resolved!  To simply send 'em $25,  that would make me mad.  To use such strong-arm tactics on innocent people also makes me mad.


----------



## buckytom

munky, they give out tickets like candy in little podunk towns in upstate ny specifically to out of state drivers expecting that they'll just pay and not have to deal with the trip back to court.

at least here in nyc, most tickets can be fought via the mail. not dangerous ones, or tickets for when an accident or injury is involved, but simple parking, speeding, and red light cameras don't require a personal visit if you have solid proof for dismissal.


----------



## pacanis

I'm grillin'. Yep, that's what I'm doing.
And fixing to watch another movie I've seen before.
Life in the fast lane... err, not Munky's fast lane, lol.


----------



## Chef Munky

buckytom said:


> munky, they give out tickets like candy in little podunk towns in upstate ny specifically to out of state drivers expecting that they'll just pay and not have to deal with the trip back to court.
> 
> at least here in nyc, most tickets can be fought via the mail. not dangerous ones, or tickets for when an accident or injury is involved, but simple parking, speeding, and red light cameras don't require a personal visit if you have solid proof for dismissal.




They do that here to. The state needs money, they will get it some how some way.

We've always told our kids if your pulled over just stop. Do what the Officer says. Don't argue. Take the ticket.Disputes can be settled when the time comes. That Officer wants to go home safely to. You will most likely be given a verbal warning and let go. Nothing happens.

In this case it was wrong in how we were informed. The wording of it implied you pay $25 fine or the membership that you actually don't need or your going to have to pay a larger sum of money sooner or later. It's up to you. Wrong no matter how you look at it.

I wouldn't have been happy to give out 25 for something that I didn't do.
But also knowing everybody's schedule it would have been the easiest way to go.

LOL Pac. previewed  my post.. What fast lane? They crashed.
Believe they're staying at the Hotel California now. They can never leave


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> Wasn't me .. did they send you a book of great looking stuff you don't need?



You nailed it...a catalog full of things I don't need, the day after payday...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> me neither, but of course, now i had to look up sur la table for myself.  thanks a lot, pf.  in return, here's an exciting web site where i've been spending way too much of my time and money lately:
> 
> 6pm.com (they have free shipping on ALL orders)



Glad I could spread the joy...I had managed to not go look every time someone mentioned them in the forums.  But, to have a catalog in my hands, hard to avoid.


----------



## Kylie1969

I put the car in for it's 6 monthly service this morning and I have just walked up and got it back...always a good feeling when it has been serviced 

Grabbed a few things at the shops while I was out too

A good walk I have had today too, walking back this morning from dropping the car in and the walk to collect it...about 40 minutes all up...time for a shower now


----------



## buckytom

i need a shower. 

after dinner tonight, my boy and i had a wicked game of wiffle ball in the back yard. he was so proud of himself that he finally learned how to throw a deadly slider, a screwgie,   and how to pull the string in a changeup.

then we came indside and had a 14 hour duel on the wii playing mlb 2k13.

it's surpising how much you can sweat playing video games.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Wow, that is great news. See what a little bit of patience will bring you? I am just so dang proud on you. I think I am going to adopt you so I can have just one more kid to brag about. And I can always use another grandkiddie also.


I would be very proud!


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> I'm at least 4+hrs from the location. One way.
> It is impossible that any of us were anywhere near L.A at that time. It was a work day.
> 
> They gave us a license plate # that was taken by a camera. They have been known to be wrong. Someone could have take the # and put the info in wrong. Nobody has me dead to rights when I'm right.
> 
> This particular company has been known to be wrong before. Proven wrong in court. Consumer affairs are aware of them.
> 
> For us to prove that they are wrong would mean a trip to L.A. That's time, money and expenses that we don't have. So were probably just going to pay the extortionist what they want. Get them out of the way. We'll see what happens.


 
Sure smells to me. And I don't even drive.


----------



## simonbaker

Just waking up for the day. High hopes of being more motivated today.


----------



## bethzaring

burning is a big activity around here....helped a neighbor burn tumbleweeds this morning, this is the fourth burning I have participated in, at some point I will remember the marshmallows


----------



## buckytom

sounds like fun. who doesn't have a little pyromaniac in them?

i really badly want a weed torch for my garden, but dw says no. she thinks i'll chase the kids on my block around with it like it's a flame thrower...


----------



## Zhizara

Shopping is done, bills paid, now  relaxing while waiting for a nice Tyson pork shoulder to come to room temperature before braising in beer.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> burning is a big activity around here....helped a neighbor burn tumbleweeds this morning, this is the fourth burning I have participated in, at some point I will remember the marshmallows


Is that last year's tumbleweeds? I remember burning tumble weeds. Those things give off a lot of sparks.


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Is that last year's tumbleweeds? I remember burning tumble weeds. Those things give off a lot of sparks.



Yes, last years tumbleweeds, and older.  These don't give off any sparks, but they do burn hot and fast.  It is very difficult to keep a fire going they burn so fast.  You don't get a moments rest, you have to constantly be feeding the fire.  I had to relight my fire three times today, mainly because I was trying the move the fire along the ditch and kept snuffing it out.

Always was a pyromaniac.  Used to burn the family trash in the back alley and somehow always forgot to remove the pressurized cans of tooth paste;  that would result in an explosion every time


----------



## pacanis

A couple of my neighbor's certainly have some pyro in them.
Here's one pic I have handy. This lady makes ne nervous, so I always snap a pic when I see a fire like this. I find it amazing she hasn't caught the whole area on fire.


----------



## Alix

"Forgot" huh beth?


----------



## vitauta

holy crap!  is that lady's fire at the very edge of that copse of trees, as it looks to be?  what is she burning there?  i hope that is not your property line there, pac.  good that you're taking pics, it might be actionable....


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> holy crap! is that lady's fire at the very edge of that copse of trees, as it looks to be? what is she burning there? i hope that is not your property line there, pac. good that you're taking pics, it might be actionable....


 
She's probably 8' from the nearest tree, but there's brush, leaves and overhanging branches that I can't believe haven't tindered yet.


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> A couple of my neighbor's certainly have some pyro in them.
> Here's one pic I have handy. This lady makes ne nervous, so I always snap a pic when I see a fire like this. I find it amazing she hasn't caught the whole area on fire.


 
  OMG  Now that is just plain crazy to be that close to those trees .. she needs to be ticketed or something because she obviously doesn't have common sense !


----------



## pacanis

Not many people have common sense around me. It must be the water 
The guy across the street had such a big fire going a few years ago that it took out four rows of grapes from the heat   He was burning a bunch of furniture a couple days ago. And this weekend is free large garbage drop off at the township building, which is like half a mile away... Which reminds me, I have a lawn mower and a TV to get rid of.
And the cop next door doesn't use a backstop when he shoots, so if I'm out back I hear the bullets ricocheting into the trees


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just waking up for the day. High hopes of being more motivated today.


 
Take it easy and go slow. 

I just got back from Winthrop. I participated in the Computer Presentation for the patients. When they were showing YouTube and what you could find on it, they were playing some C&W music. I started to square dance with one of the presenters. I should have known better. My heart started racing and my BP dropped. Nest time I will do a waltz.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Take it easy and go slow.
> 
> I just got back from Winthrop. I participated in the Computer Presentation for the patients. When they were showing YouTube and what you could find on it, they were playing some C&W music. I started to square dance with one of the presenters. I should have known better. My heart started racing and my BP dropped. Nest time I will do a waltz.


 You take it easy Addie!  I'll bet it felt pretty good to get out there & kick up your heels anyway, just shows how much fun you are!

I've been going thru numerous recipies on-line for different vegetarian options, different vinaigerette's, summer salad & sandwich options. Hope to give things a new look when I get back to work, for specials, over lunch. It's giving me a new interest in food & menu planning again.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You take it easy Addie! I'll bet it felt pretty good to get out there & kick up your heels anyway, just shows how much fun you are!
> 
> I've been going thru numerous recipies on-line for different vegetarian options, different vinaigerette's, summer salad & sandwich options. Hope to give things a new look when I get back to work, for specials, over lunch. It's giving me a new interest in food & menu planning again.


 
Sounds like  you are doing okay. I bet your customers will appreciate your efforts along with DH. How is the weight doing? Are you sort of sticking to the diet? Ever mindful of what you are eating and how much?


----------



## Zhizara

Waiting for the pork shoulder to finish.  Less than and hour and a half to go.  It smells sooooo good!  My tummy is growling.


----------



## Chef Munky

Zhizara said:


> Waiting for the pork shoulder to finish.  Less than and hour and a half to go.  It smells sooooo good!  My tummy is growling.



Whoa!
Have one in the freezer that I don't know what to do with. Pork isn't my strong point.
Do you have a recipe around here that I could look up?
Hope so, as I do hate to be teased.


----------



## Zhizara

Sure, Munky.  It couldn't be simpler. 

Set the defrosted, room temperature roast fat side up, in a (covered) pot.  It doesn't need to be on a rack, and you can use a roasting pan covered with foil.

Pour a beer over it, cover and cook at 350° for 45 minutes a pound.

Don't open the oven or lid/cover while cooking.

When the time's up, check the internal temperature.  It should be over 180°.  Remove the roast to cool and add a cup of water to the drippings to deglaze the pan/pot.

The drippings are incredibly delicious and the meat is super tender.  The gravy you make with the drippings are to die for.


----------



## Chef Munky

Zhizara said:


> Sure, Munky.  It couldn't be simpler.
> 
> Set the defrosted, room temperature roast fat side up, in a (covered) pot.  It doesn't need to be on a rack, and you can use a roasting pan covered with foil.
> 
> Pour a beer over it, cover and cook at 350° for 45 minutes a pound.
> 
> Don't open the oven or lid/cover while cooking.
> 
> When the time's up, check the internal temperature.  It should be over 180°.  Remove the roast to cool and add a cup of water to the drippings to deglaze the pan/pot.
> 
> The drippings are incredibly delicious and the meat is super tender.  The gravy you make with the drippings are to die for.



LOL!!! It sounds tempting. VERY tempting...

Is this a kid friendly recipe when it's done?
I don't drink..The neighbors might talk if I walk across the street bumming a beer off my neighbor. He might think I'm crazy.. Late for the bus on that one. Can you imagine that? Oh, the scandal! 20 years and we never knew.

What goes with it..Coleslaw comes to mind. It has to be Andy's or I won't touch it.

Thankies.


----------



## Zhizara

I just realized, Munky, that you might have wanted to know what to do with the cooked meat:

What I do is slice off the "face"  (the part not covered in skin/fat), and make some gravy with the drippings.  I then cook the slices in the gravy for a nice main dish.

The rest, I separate the meat into hunks for the freezer which I use up in various dishes such as shredded pork BBQ, cut into small dice for fried rice (marinated in pineapple, ginger and soy), stew, etc.

If you don't care to use beer, water works fine.  I don't add salt, but often use thyme.  It makes a great gravy when braised this way.

I don't braise in apple juice any more because it ruins the drippings for gravy IMO.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn's in the shower and I'm getting ready to get gussied up to attend the annual area theatre awards (their answer to the Oscars) tonight.  There's always a nice catered reception prior to the actual event.  The reception is held on the huge sheltered deck adjacent to the theatre.  Linen-draped tables, fresh flowers, etc.  It's always a fine time.  My brother has been nominated in three categories and is coming up from Nashville to, I hope, receive his awards.  Whatever the case, we'll have a lovely evening.  Never hurts to get "cultured up" every once in a while.


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie H said:


> Glenn's in the shower and I'm getting ready to get gussied up to attend the annual area theatre awards (their answer to the Oscars) tonight.  There's always a nice catered reception prior to the actual event.  The reception is held on the huge sheltered deck adjacent to the theatre.  Linen-draped tables, fresh flowers, etc.  It's always a fine time.  My brother has been nominated in three categories and is coming up from Nashville to, I hope, receive his awards.  Whatever the case, we'll have a lovely evening.  Never hurts to get "cultured up" every once in a while.



That sounds nice Katie, have a great time 

Good luck to your brother


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> A couple of my neighbor's certainly have some pyro in them.
> Here's one pic I have handy. This lady makes ne nervous, so I always snap a pic when I see a fire like this. I find it amazing she hasn't caught the whole area on fire.



I agree with what everyone has said...and I think she may have issues for sure


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a lovely Saturday morning here, the weather is lovely, so we will head out for a walk soon!

Mum is back from a weeks holiday in Mildura, so we are going over to her place later to see her, I have missed her!


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Just got home from having an iron infusion. No wonder I've been so tired. The IV infiltrated, so I'm sitting on the front porch with ice on it and having a glass of pink wine.



Hope you're doing better with your iron now.  Have you heard about the guy who got arrested in NN and then escaped from the cops with his handcuffs still on?  I'd love to know how he managed that.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had the sprinkler system on, giving the whole garden a good water as it has not rained her for about a week I think

Been out the front garden pottering around, so lovely out there


----------



## justplainbill

Cooked up a 1.8L (61 fluid ounces) batch of ice cream custard.  Will churn and freeze the mix tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching wome weird movie on CineMoi.
I imagine I'll have to go to IMDB to understand it. I feel like I missed part of it or something.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Sounds like you are doing okay. I bet your customers will appreciate your efforts along with DH. How is the weight doing? Are you sort of sticking to the diet? Ever mindful of what you are eating and how much?


 My appetite is starting to come back. Still holding at 225#. I have not been eating as much protein lately. I keep thinking with only 1 kidney now I should be more careful about it.  Still keeping my portion sizes small. It makes me feel the incision if I eat to much. Trying to keep a strong concentration on fruits & vegetables. 
I got 2 freezers & a refrigerator scrubbed out today at home, then ran to the drug store & got a tuna bagel. I was done in for awhile after that. Had a couple of pain pills & a nap. Dh just put a pizza in the oven for supper.  
Hope all is well with you & your family.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are wanting to get our gutters cleaned, what a hassle trying to find companies that actually get back to you 

I have phoned a couple of companies already and not one has got back to me grrr, I phoned one today, he got back straight away and has already been over for a quote but he didnt look very professional etc

So I have just phoned another company, they quoted a bit more than we were expecting over the phone, so I said I would talk to Steve about it, Steve said at least for that price it should be a good job (well, one hopes so anyway)...so I have called him back but now got his answering machine...grrrrr

I left a message, so hopefully he calls back soon and we can get these gutters cleaned once and for all


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> burning is a big activity around here....helped a neighbor burn tumbleweeds this morning, this is the fourth burning I have participated in, at some point I will remember the marshmallows



They make special forks for that so you aren't stuck looking for a good stick...


----------



## Katie H

Watching my husband tally up the damage done to our car last night.  As we were driving to the theatre awards function a young guy in a pick-up truck nearly T-boned us but, instead because of Glenn's driving skills, ran us off the road.  Came close to rolling the car but avoided that and wound up jumping a big ditch and taking someone's mailbox off with our passenger side rear view mirror.  Unfortunately, in doing so both passenger doors are roached, along with the mirror.

It's going to be a costly repair because our car is a big Lincoln and the paint is a stinker to match.  Glenn says, if the insurance company gets involved, they will likely total our car.  NOOOOOOOO!!!  I love Speedy, named so because we acquired it so quickly.  I'm hoping for the best.  At least neither one of us was hurt.

We made it to the awards show and had a lovely time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Goodness, Katie! I'm so glad you and Glenn are okay. That must have been scary.


----------



## msmofet

Trying to decide which of these to pick up. Any advise/opini0ons? I will be leaving to shop within the 1/2 hour.

Tender Choice  
Whole pork loin boneless
WHOLE LOIN BNLS, 7 to 9 lb. average
PRODUCT OF US (unless otherwise noted) 
SKU/UPC: 201217000009 


$2.49/lb
Per Unit

OR
Fresh Pork Loin End Roast - Boneless
PRODUCT OF US (unless otherwise noted) 
$1.89 $1.89 
Price/lb Price


----------



## Andy M.

Go for the roast rather than the whole loin.  Around us, a whole pork loin is $1.79-$1.89/LB on sale.  The loin roast can be stuffed and roasted on the grill.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Go for the roast rather than the whole loin. Around us, a whole pork loin is $1.79-$1.89/LB on sale. The loin roast can be stuffed and roasted on the grill.


Thank you Andy.  Which has the best flavor?


----------



## Andy M.

The roast is cut from one end of the whole loin.  There shouldn't be a difference.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> The roast is cut from one end of the whole loin. There shouldn't be a difference.


 Ok thanks. I wanted to get the whole because I cut it into chops and roasts and a piece to roast for Chinese red pork (for fried rice, wonton soup etc). I thought a whole would be a good buy but now I need to rethink. I can't remember the price the last time the whole loin went on sale but the total was around 25.00. Any way thank you for the advise Andy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

msmofet said:


> Ok thanks. I wanted to get the whole because I cut it into chops and roasts and a piece to roast for Chinese red pork (for fried rice, wonton soup etc). I thought a whole would be a good buy but now I need to rethink. I can't remember the price the last time the whole loin went on sale but the total was around 25.00. Any way thank you for the advise Andy.




At $1.89/pound I would buy two roasts and slice one up for chops!


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> Go for the roast rather than the whole loin.  Around us, a whole pork loin is $1.79-$1.89/LB on sale.  The loin roast can be stuffed and roasted on the grill.



Yeah, what he said.  The roast is so tender!  I just made one yesterday, and I'm still droolin' from the end result taste.

I ended up with 4 hunks to freeze, plus a nice dish(s) of sliced pork in gravy from the drippings. 

I can see that I'll have many more dinners from this purchase,  I spent less than $10.

The leftovers are deliciously endless.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> At $1.89/pound I would buy two roasts and slice one up for chops!



+1..


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Goodness, Katie! I'm so glad you and Glenn are okay. That must have been scary.



Yes, it was scary especially when I saw the grill of the big truck coming at Glenn's side of the car.  After it was all over Glenn told me that this was the same place his father had had his serious accident when Glenn was 3.  His father was left paralyzed from the chest down for the rest of his life as a result of the accident.  Whew!  Glad we fared much better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Yes, it was scary especially when I saw the grill of the big truck coming at Glenn's side of the car.  After it was all over Glenn told me that this was the same place his father had had his serious accident when Glenn was 3.  His father was left paralyzed from the chest down for the rest of his life as a result of the accident.  Whew!  Glad we fared much better.



So glad you're both unhurt too, Katie!  I hope they can get that guy.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> Yes, it was scary especially when I saw the grill of the big truck coming at Glenn's side of the car.  After it was all over Glenn told me that this was the same place his father had had his serious accident when Glenn was 3.  His father was left paralyzed from the chest down for the rest of his life as a result of the accident.  Whew!  Glad we fared much better.




That's scary stuff, Katie.  I'm glad you and Glenn are OK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Watching my husband tally up the damage done to our car last night.  As we were driving to the theatre awards function a young guy in a pick-up truck nearly T-boned us but, instead because of Glenn's driving skills, ran us off the road.  Came close to rolling the car but avoided that and wound up jumping a big ditch and taking someone's mailbox off with our passenger side rear view mirror.  Unfortunately, in doing so both passenger doors are roached, along with the mirror.
> 
> It's going to be a costly repair because our car is a big Lincoln and the paint is a stinker to match.  Glenn says, if the insurance company gets involved, they will likely total our car.  NOOOOOOOO!!!  I love Speedy, named so because we acquired it so quickly.  I'm hoping for the best.  At least neither one of us was hurt.
> 
> We made it to the awards show and had a lovely time.



Scary Katie, glad you guys are all right!  Did the driver of the pick up get caught?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Scary Katie, glad you guys are all right!  Did the driver of the pick up get caught?


+1

So glad you guys are okay.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Scary Katie, glad you guys are all right!  Did the driver of the pick up get caught?



Yes.  At first he denied doing anything, but he couldn't get out of it because of the blatant evidence left by all the skidding, torn up ditches, bashed (ruined) mailbox, the damage to our car, etc.  I have a feeling he was doing something like texting when it happened because we were the only other vehicle, besides his, on the road and it was daylight, even though we had our lights on.  It was overcast and Glenn, because of experience riding the motorcycle, turns on headlights as a precautionary measure under those conditions.


----------



## vitauta

wow Katie, we have a lot to be thankful for today, right?! so glad that you and glenn are uninjured, that 'speedy' is a large, solid car that helped keep you safe, that glenn is a skillful driver, and that serendipity was with you on this day. and let's not overlook the special reflexive reactions in near-collision situations of an experienced motorcyclist....life is yours in a special way today, Katie, hugs....

it is derby day today--have you picked the winner?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's good.  We're lucky and he's lucky, it could have been much worse.  Again, glad you and Glenn are okay.


----------



## Katie H

vitauta said:


> wow Katie, we have a lot to be thankful for today, right?!  so glad that you and glen are uninjured, that 'speedy' is a large, solid car that helped keep you safe, that glen is a skillful driver, and that serendipity was with you on this day.  and let's not overlook the special reflexive reactions in near-collision situations of an experienced motorcyclist....life is yours in a special way today, Katie, hugs....
> 
> it is derby day today--have you picked the winner?



Thank you, yes, Speedy is a nice hulk of a car and Glenn is one of the most capable drivers I've ever ridden with, both on a bike and in a car.

Yep, you're right, it's Derby Day.  No, haven't picked a winner but our silver julep cups are polished and ready.  We'll be front and center in the living room when the race is on TV.  It's always a great show.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Derby Day...been waiting all week, this year I'm hoping on a jockey, Rosie Napravnik.  She is funny and deserves the win, she will be atop Mylute..


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the local greenhouse.  Only purchased 4 flats of plants, we're cutting back from our usual 8 or so.  We like to pick a cruddy day before Mother's Day to avoid the crowds and get there before everything is picked over, and it worked out great today.

Got my maters, peppers, Magilla Perilla, and a bunch of other stuff.  Will wait for awhile to plant, the soil is too wet and cold and it's still raining.


----------



## justplainbill

Processed 2 quarts of ice cream- 1 quart French vanilla & 1 quart strawberry (containing 1 cup of stewed strawberries).


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> At $1.89/pound I would buy two roasts and slice one up for chops!


 
This was my first thought, too. It's the same cut. I don't understand why the roast cut from the loin would be cheaper than the whole loin... but then maybe that will be explained in the next two pages...

... or not, lol.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got up after a lovely lie in and now about to have some breakfast


----------



## Katie H

Whadda ya think.....we're watching the Derby!!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Did you enjoy your evening out Katie (apart from on the way there of course) and did your brother get any awards?


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> Did you enjoy your evening out Katie (apart from on the way there of course) and did your brother get any awards?



Oh, thanks, Kylie.  Yes, we had a wonderful time.  The food and "smoozing" company was super.  I was able to visit with my brother, who used to live within minutes of me but, by last October, had moved to Nashville.  It was great to see him.

No, he didn't win in any of the categories in which he was nominated, but he was the presenter for some and did a great job.


----------



## Kylie1969

That all sounds wonderful Katie 

That is a shame that your brother did not win any awards, I bet he is very talented! The presenting job sounds great though!

So pleased you all had a lovely evening


----------



## taxlady

What is Magilla Perilla? Is a lamium? A coleus? Does it have flowers?


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry, took the pic in the dark.  It looks like a coleus, but it's not.  I've grown it for many years, love it.  It's a great container plant, and I love the name.  It has flowers like a coleus, but I pick them off.  The coleus at the bottom of the pic is Fishnet Stockings, also a fun plant!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 17836
> 
> Sorry, took the pic in the dark.  It looks like a coleus, but it's not.  I've grown it for many years, love it.  It's a great container plant.  It has flowers like a coleus, but I pick them off.  The coleus at the bottom of the pic is Fishnet Stockings, also a fun plant!


Yeah, it looks like the leaves are smoother than coleus. So, flowers? Square stem?


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, Katie!  That had to have been terrifying.  I'm so glad you're still here.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yeah, it looks like the leaves are smoother than coleus. So, flowers? Square stem?



It's a member of the mint family, an annual, holds up well in heat, and handles sun or shade.  Flowers are insignificant, like coleus.  It can get pretty big and tall, and does well in containers.  I use it in mixed planting whiskey barrels.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I just realized, Munky, that you might have wanted to know what to do with the cooked meat:
> 
> What I do is slice off the "face" (the part not covered in skin/fat), and make some gravy with the drippings. I then cook the slices in the gravy for a nice main dish.
> 
> The rest, I separate the meat into hunks for the freezer which I use up in various dishes such as shredded pork BBQ, cut into small dice for fried rice (marinated in pineapple, ginger and soy), stew, etc.
> 
> If you don't care to use beer, water works fine. I don't add salt, but often use thyme. It makes a great gravy when braised this way.
> 
> I don't braise in apple juice any more because it ruins the drippings for gravy IMO.


 
You can also use beef or chicken stock or broth. You can treat it as you woud a beef roast. ZH gave you the simplest way to cook it. You can't fail. And it is delicious. Any left over gravy is great for open faced sandwiches also.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What is Magilla Perilla? Is a lamium? A coleus? Does it have flowers?


 
It is a cartoon character called Magilla Gorilla.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are about to go and snuggle up on the twin recliner with a quilt watch some Grand Designs UK


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Spartacus, the original one.
I might head to the grocery store in a couple hours and beat the Sunday crowd.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting geared up for a Costco run!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm planting the purchases from yesterday's greenhouse run, along with taking the overwintered hibiscus, spikes, and rosemary outside.  It's a beautiful day, finally!


----------



## simonbaker

Katie H said:


> Watching my husband tally up the damage done to our car last night. As we were driving to the theatre awards function a young guy in a pick-up truck nearly T-boned us but, instead because of Glenn's driving skills, ran us off the road. Came close to rolling the car but avoided that and wound up jumping a big ditch and taking someone's mailbox off with our passenger side rear view mirror. Unfortunately, in doing so both passenger doors are roached, along with the mirror.
> 
> It's going to be a costly repair because our car is a big Lincoln and the paint is a stinker to match. Glenn says, if the insurance company gets involved, they will likely total our car. NOOOOOOOO!!! I love Speedy, named so because we acquired it so quickly. I'm hoping for the best. At least neither one of us was hurt.
> 
> We made it to the awards show and had a lovely time.


 Sorry to hear about the accident. Like you said...Thankfully nobody was hurt.Cars & parts can be replaced, not our loved ones. Take care!


----------



## Dawgluver

The hummingbirds are back!  DH and I both got the word straight from the birds, "Where is our food?"  Heard the whirring.  Mixed and hung the food up.

Apparently they always return to where they were hatched and grew up.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just been out to the shops to get a few things...soon going to head out to mums to catch up as I have not seen her since she has come back from her holidays


----------



## pacanis

I just ordered another remote probe thermometer off Amazon. My other one had the probes replaced a couple times and I still didn't fully trust anymore. It was time for a new one. And the range is supposed to be better now, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Since I had never paid attention to the "Closed - Sunday" sign at the Costco Pharmacy, I need to run back out there today to pick up my prescription.  Also back to the podiatrist, this toe just is not healing.  So eating toast before heading out.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Since I had never paid attention to the "Closed - Sunday" sign at the Costco Pharmacy, I need to run back out there today to pick up my prescription. Also back to the podiatrist, this toe just is not healing. So eating toast before heading out.


 
Are you diabetic?


----------



## buckytom

i can't sleep. got baseball on the brain.

we have a game tonight against a team that has despicable coaches. they yell at their players on the field, run up pitch counts over the alotted limits and days rest for the age restrictions, and otherwise cheat any way possible to win games. their poor kids. we want to crush their team tonight, but only because of the coaches. 
one of their kids trash talked me the other day, but i don't blame him. ge's got bad influences.
i hope we win.


----------



## Chef Munky

buckytom said:


> i can't sleep. got baseball on the brain.
> 
> we have a game tonight against a team that has despicable coaches. they yell at their players on the field, run up pitch counts over the alotted limits and days rest for the age restrictions, and otherwise cheat any way possible to win games. their poor kids. we want to crush their team tonight, but only because of the coaches.
> one of their kids trash talked me the other day, but i don't blame him. ge's got bad influences.
> i hope we win.



Your team has already won Bucky. Congratulations!
The kids probably heard that kid trash talk you. I'm sure it was in their minds unacceptable. Kids have a way of settling the score. Yours will do it on the field fair and square. Did the parents of that kid hear that? I'd be embarrassed if I head my son doing something like that. I probably would have taken him home. Washed the uniform, gather up any and all equipment. Take it to the coach. Tell him when you all grow up let me know, until then my son is no longer playing the game.

We once heard after the fact that one of mine gave a game store manager a hard time because he refused to sell my under aged son a game. My husband took him back to the store and thanked the manager for saying no. Had our son apologize to him. No,he still didn't get the game.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to go to a Danish Club executive meeting. Borrrrring.


----------



## Addie

When Poo was in Little League, he was the only left hander on his team. So I bought him a left handers glove. One of his coaches was also left handed but didn't have his own glove. So he was always borrowing my son's. As a result my son spent a lot of time on the bench and not able to play without a glove.

One night I went to see one of the games. His coach had Poo's glove and was on the field waiting for the game to start. There was another coach out there with him.They were throwing rocks at each other and using the gloves to block them. I was horrorfied. I went out on the field, asked for my son's mit and told them I thought they were the most horrible examples to be working with children. They need to clean up their language and stop throwing rocks at each other. I never let my son go back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harassing FrankZ...it's something I have to do periodically to get it out of my system.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Harassing FrankZ...it's something I have to do periodically to get it out of my system.


 
And I bet you are so good at it.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have recently got up and about to have some breakfast


----------



## justplainbill

Planning to mix up a batch of rye bread dough with Charnushka tomorrow morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Did another Costco run...yep, cost me more that $60 to get out of there.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did another Costco run...yep, cost me more that $60 to get out of there.



I envy your restraint, PF.  I can't get out of Costco with less than $#%€ in purchases.  Thankfully our nearest one is now 45 minutes away, used to be 3.5 hours.

Trying to decide what to fix for supper.  DH keeps checking the fridge, nothing new magically appears.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got out for $80, $5 of that was for the Children's Miracle Network...


----------



## pacanis

I just finished putting EVOO, lots of diced garlic, salt, pepper, Italian seasoning and crushed red pepper flakes in a glass


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and...


----------



## pacanis

And I'm waiting to spread it on some French bread.
Whenever the spagetz is done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tease...


----------



## pacanis

Like in the fast lane of a foodie.
Waiting for my oil to infuse, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, at least you don't have to watch paint dry...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, at least you don't have to watch paint dry...


 
Or bacon cure.


----------



## Kylie1969




----------



## simonbaker

Full day, got our daughter all signed up for summer programs this morning, then off to a mamogram. We got a new fairway foods grocery store that just opened up in town a couple of days agao so went & did a little shopping. Once i got home around 3 I was just going to lay down & take a nap. Could not believe it when I woke up it was almost 11 pm! So, guess I will be up for awhile on DC


----------



## Kylie1969

I didn't buy any clothes today when I was out, I wanted some clothes that were a bit warmer, but I am thinking the will be coming out closer to Winter..I must be feeling the cold more these days


----------



## Claire

Contemplating the various things I have to do today.  Just a weird week.  Take my Zumba class, get a hair cut, visit a friend in the hospital.  The garage is being re-roofed and for some reason I wound up being the point of contact for that (I do hire a general contractor and he came by yesterday).  My doggie for some reason wanted to go out three times, and I hear her coming downstairs now.  it is 4 a.m. and I've been up for an hour (yes, I'm an insomniac).  I'll go back to sleep for an hour or two before getting up and starting the day anew.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Full day, got our daughter all signed up for summer programs this morning, then off to a mamogram. We got a new fairway foods grocery store that just opened up in town a couple of days agao so went & did a little shopping. Once i got home around 3 I was just going to lay down & take a nap. Could not believe it when I woke up it was almost 11 pm! So, guess I will be up for awhile on DC


 
That is just one of the side effects of surgery. I am glad your family is letting you sleep through. It sure does mess up your sleep pattern though. The good side is that your body uses that sleep to promote the healing and after in a day or two you begin to notice each time you have a long sleep like that, you are feeling even better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up enough to toddle off the work.  I bought some plain black water shoes with lots of stretch to wear over that darn toe.  Doc says no infection and he is happy with it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wake up enough to toddle off the work.  I bought some plain black water shoes with lots of stretch to wear over that darn toe.  Doc says no infection and he is happy with it.


Did I miss something? What's up with your toe?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wake up enough to toddle off the work. I bought some plain black water shoes with lots of stretch to wear over that darn toe. Doc says no infection and he is happy with it.


 
Not trying to scare anyone but.....

My sister had a problem with her big toe. She wore a pair of socks that the seam across the toes was rubbing and rubbing. She refused to go without socks and didn't have any that wouldn't aggravate her toe. (Stubborn as hell.) Infection, diabetes complications, and she had to have the toe removed. She even fought that event from happening. Within 12 hours of the surgery, sepsis set in and she was gone from us. I blame her, her daughter blames the doctors and hospital. She lives in NJ and wasn't here to see her stubbornness and refusal in allowing them to treat her toe sooner. And since she had been taken off her insulin, she had the great idea that she had been cured of diabetes. Sorry folks, once a diabetic, always a diabetic. If you are going to have complications from diabetes, it is most likely going to start in your feet and with the toes. And usually in your small toe. It is the last place your blood flows to. 

But being a nurse I know you know all this. I am always checking my feet. My toes nails grow really slow and I tell Winthrop when I think I need to see the foot doctor, I will let them know, and I do. I just had my six month evaluation and have made an appointment with the foot doctor. Even though I know my feet are fine. It doesn't hurt to have them checked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Did I miss something? What's up with your toe?



Had a nail removed permanently, been hobbling for the last two weeks.  Since it was still very painful I went in yesterday with fears it was infected...but it's fine.  Just really hates being in a shoe...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Not trying to scare anyone but.....
> 
> My sister had a problem with her big toe. She wore a pair of socks that the seam across the toes was rubbing and rubbing. She refused to go without socks and didn't have any that wouldn't aggravate her toe. (Stubborn as hell.) Infection, diabetes complications, and she had to have the toe removed. She even fought that event from happening. Within 12 hours of the surgery, sepsis set in and she was gone from us. I blame her, her daughter blames the doctors and hospital. She lives in NJ and wasn't here to see her stubbornness and refusal in allowing them to treat her toe sooner. And since she had been taken off her insulin, she had the great idea that she had been cured of diabetes. Sorry folks, once a diabetic, always a diabetic. If you are going to have complications from diabetes, it is most likely going to start in your feet and with the toes. And usually in your small toe. It is the last place your blood flows to.
> 
> But being a nurse I know you know all this. I am always checking my feet. My toes nails grow really slow and I tell Winthrop when I think I need to see the foot doctor, I will let them know, and I do. I just had my six month evaluation and have made an appointment with the foot doctor. Even though I know my feet are fine. It doesn't hurt to have them checked.



Doc said that his nurse patients are the ones that come in before things get bad.  Since he is also the facility podiatrist he has offered to check my toe every other Thursday when he is on-site.  I went to him in the first place for a baseline on my feet and he says I have diabetic feet that are at low risk at this time, I plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had a nail removed permanently, been hobbling for the last two weeks. Since it was still very painful I went in yesterday with fears it was infected...but it's fine. Just really hates being in a shoe...


 
My daughter has had her toenails removed a couple of times. He feet are a mess from wearing stupid fashionable high heels. And then dancing the night away in them. She is now into flats for the rest of her life. Doctors orders. If she wants to keep her toes.


----------



## taxlady

I am checking DC and email,  etc.  on my phone. I spilt wine on the keyboard of my main computer,  my laptop. Now I'm waiting nervously for it to dry. I figure maybe 12 hours or so. Not happy with this one fingered typing on the phone.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I am checking DC and email, etc. on my phone. I spilt wine on the keyboard of my main computer, my laptop. Now I'm waiting nervously for it to dry. I figure maybe 12 hours or so. Not happy with this one fingered typing on the phone.


 
Tip it upside down so it all drains out. And then when you think it is really dry, use the hair dryer on low to finish the job.


----------



## Andy M.

Sadly, wine will dry sticky and may well gum up the keys.  Good luck.  


P.S. running the keyboard through dishwasher doesn't work.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Tip it upside down so it all drains out. And then when you think it is really dry, use the hair dryer on low to finish the job.



Stirling, my personal computer geek,  says not to tilt it at all,  so the wine won't get to places it hasn't gotten to yet.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sadly, wine will dry sticky and may well gum up the keys.  Good luck.
> 
> P.S. running the keyboard through dishwasher doesn't work.



I think you are probably right about the dishwasher.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I am checking DC and email,  etc.  on my phone. I spilt wine on the keyboard of my main computer,  my laptop. Now I'm waiting nervously for it to dry. I figure maybe 12 hours or so. Not happy with this one fingered typing on the phone.



I watched a friend pop the keys off her keyboard, then she was able to wipe it and the keys clean.  How she remembered where to replace all those keys, I have no idea.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I watched a friend pop the keys off her keyboard, then she was able to wipe it and the keys clean.  How she remembered where to replace all those keys, I have no idea.



I could take a photo of the keyboard.  But,  it's a "chiclet" keyboard and the keys aren't easy to pop.  I have no idea how to reattach them.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I could take a photo of the keyboard. But, it's a "chiclet" keyboard and the keys aren't easy to pop. I have no idea how to reattach them.


 
They actualy snap right back into place. They have a spring over a post that is attached to the base and the key itself has a hole that fits right over that spring. I have done that on my regular computer. I take rubbing alcohol with a Q Tip and clean the sides of my keys often. The alcohol evaporates almost instantly. I very rarely have liquids around my computer. And if I do, it is a solid base container like a cup. My problem is with ashes from both me and Spike. I recently cleaned them and the keyboard looks like new. Every so often I tip the board over and shake it like mad. Ashes fall out like you wouldn't believe. I never eat at the computer. I do have two test strips that have fallen down under the keys.


----------



## Andy M.

Not all the newer keyboards pop out as easily.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Not all the newer keyboards pop out as easily.



Exactly. "Chiclet" keys aren't like the keys on a desktop computer.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am going over to mums to colour her hair for her as she has decided to stop going to the hairdressers as it is costing her a fortune!

I will be doing it every month for her now


----------



## pacanis

When cleaning keyboards or anything that requires fussing around with the keyboard, Word is your friend. It doesn't care what you press or how many times 

I am sitting here researching a purchase I am probably going to make. Actually, I'm probably going to try to trade for what I want. I have two likely candidates in mind.
I attribute my Google skills to the DC pic game we used to play all the time. I can find just about any information I want online now. Especially because most of want I want to see is in picture form.


----------



## simonbaker

Dh working late again. The daughter & I just finished a frozen pizza, now I will get entertained listening to her practice piano.


----------



## buckytom

almost every keyboard that i've ever worked on over the oast 30 years has a trick to be able to pull off the keycap.

of the literally hundreds of different kinds, less than a single handful have have sealed keycap switch combinations that have to be soldered out and a replacement in. and they wrre on now ancient, proprietary keyboards, or more recently really cheap chinese crapola.


the real bitch is after pulling all of those keycaps, remembering where each one goes back. lol.

yeah, qwertyuiop is easy, but can you quote the slashes, brackets, dots, and so on?


----------



## simonbaker

Heading to bed with a couple of hydrocordone..it's been a long day, g'nite all.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got back from colouring mums hair...I also did a bit of grocery shopping at 2 different supermarkets, lots of specials today


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> almost every keyboard that i've ever worked on over the oast 30 years has a trick to be able to pull off the keycap.
> 
> of the literally hundreds of different kinds, less than a single handful have have sealed keycap switch combinations that have to be soldered out and a replacement in. and they wrre on now ancient, proprietary keyboards, or more recently really cheap chinese crapola.
> 
> 
> the real bitch is after pulling all of those keycaps, remembering where each one goes back. lol.
> 
> yeah, qwertyuiop is easy, but can you quote the slashes, brackets, dots, and so on?


 
If you studied touch typing in school before computers you know where all the keys go. When we were doing typing drills, we had to call outloud the keys we were touching. It all starts with the home row. Those dang drills have stayed in my head all these years.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> If you studied touch typing in school before computers you know where all the keys go. When we were doing typing drills, we had to call outloud the keys we were touching. It all starts with the home row. Those dang drills have stayed in my head all these years.



As BT wrote,  the letters are easy, it's the other stuff that's hard. I took typing in school.  The typewriter didn't even have a "1", you used a lower case "l". It certainly didn't have { or [ or Alt, Ctrl, or AltGr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> As BT wrote,  the letters are easy, it's the other stuff that's hard. I took typing in school.  The typewriter didn't even have a "1", you used a lower case "l". It certainly didn't have { or [ or Alt, Ctrl, or AltGr.



I checked on a key I don't use...yes the keys on a laptop do come off and snap back on.  Take a pic of the keys in place, remove keys, clean and replace once it has air dried making sure they match the picture.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> As BT wrote, the letters are easy, it's the other stuff that's hard. I took typing in school. The typewriter didn't even have a "1", you used a lower case "l". It certainly didn't have { or [ or Alt, Ctrl, or AltGr.


 
I learned on an old 1920 Underwood and it had all the numbers and brackets. The computer related keys you just remember from using them over the years. Maybe it is because I have been using a computer when people hadn't even heard of them yet. I had to learn all the commands just to create a new paragraph and any of the computer related keys. I even particapated in a program to help a team of techies develop a program to make the computer more user friendly. When I say I came in on the ground floor, it was more or less the basement.


----------



## pacanis

Underwood made M1 carbines in WWII. A lot of those old Typewriter places were converted to produce weapons. I have an IBM carbine and a Remington Rand pistol.
Fun facts to know and tell


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Underwood made M1 carbines in WWII. A lot of those old Typewriter places were converted to produce weapons. I have an IBM carbine and a Remington Rand pistol.
> Fun facts to know and tell


 
Just about every factory was converted to the war effort. But I wonder if the typed words on the enemy was "Made in the USA"


----------



## simonbaker

Cute thing this afternoon. After a long nap I went & sat outside the front of the house in the rocker. Our chiwawa, max, usually just runs to the end of the block, does his thin & comes right back. Today. a very large yellow labacame up behind max & tried to take a big chomp out of his backend, one of our cats, buford, 15# big gold tomcat, bigger than max, came up behind the lab & jumped on him. It was like buford was defending max. The lab turned around & took off. I guess I should start using a leash with.....max?


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Cute thing this afternoon. After a long nap I went & sat outside the front of the house in the rocker. Our chiwawa, max, usually just runs to the end of the block, does his thin & comes right back. Today. a very large yellow labacame up behind max & tried to take a big chomp out of his backend, one of our cats, buford, 15# big gold tomcat, bigger than max, came up behind the lab & jumped on him. It was like buford was defending max. The lab turned around & took off. I guess I should start using a leash with.....max?



  Buford rocks!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Buford rocks!


 Yes, we are pretty sure he think 's he is king of the block around here.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> As BT wrote,  the letters are easy, it's the other stuff that's hard. I took typing in school.  The typewriter didn't even have a "1", you used a lower case "l". It certainly didn't have { or [ or Alt, Ctrl, or AltGr.




is your computer working alright, taxy, or is it still drying?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  SB!  Maybe you can hire Buford out as a bodyguard!

We had a cat that used to face down big dogs all the time, especially if they came in his yard.


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> I learned on an old 1920 Underwood and it had all the numbers and brackets. The computer related keys you just remember from using them over the years. Maybe it is because I have been using a computer when people hadn't even heard of them yet. I had to learn all the commands just to create a new paragraph and any of the computer related keys. I even particapated in a program to help a team of techies develop a program to make the computer more user friendly. When I say I came in on the ground floor, it was more or less the basement.





with all due and heartfelt respect, addie, typewriters as compared to the tremendous array of system specific keyboards since the invention of computers have not had the same key set.

the most simple example would be function keys, the numlock or scroll lock keys, and to a lesser extent, home, end, page up, page down, and delete vs backspace. 

typewriters were by design to be simply mechanical. not that they couldn't have macro or function keys. some did through the 70's and 80's. but they were system specific. aka proprietary, as i'd mentioned.

only with the birth of personal computers did keyboards become slightly standardized as they're known. many computers still have very different key sets to this day depending on their usage.


skip ahead 20 years and loads of different keyboards in between, and  all the while increasingly smaller systems were invented, and by them more oddly connected keyboards,

finally, because we employ chinese children to make most of our products in the most cost efficient way, keyboards have become a throw away item. if a key goes bad, buy another one for $3 rather than waste a while triyng to fix something that wasn't designed to be removed or replaced.

whew.

and so it goes.


----------



## Kylie1969

I went to another shoulder surgeon today for a 2nd opinion on my shoulder

They too said it has healed well and are at a loss why I still have pain in it and cant sleep on it 

They have suggested a type of physio that teaches your shoulder to move a different way, as the way I move it now causes pain...I dont know what type of physio this will be, but I am going to give it a shot


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I went to another shoulder surgeon today for a 2nd opinion on my shoulder
> 
> They too said it has healed well and are at a loss why I still have pain in it and cant sleep on it
> 
> They have suggested a type of physio that teaches your shoulder to move a different way, as the way I move it now causes pain...I dont know what type of physio this will be, but I am going to give it a shot


 
Good for you. Don't give up on that shoulder. What did you do in the first place that required you to have surgery?


----------



## Addie

@bt

Well today I have given another Chinese child job security. Spike just left after installing my large glow in the dark keyboard and mouse. The mouse is really light in weight compared to my wireless one. And ever time I hit the space bar it clicks. Driving me crazy. But I am sure I will get used to it. The keys do not click and are very soft. The letters are so large I could see them across the room without my glasses. The back key is smaller than my old keyboard and I keep hitting the wrong one. I have a whole new learning curve to absorb. So far I think I like it. Will report back in a day or two. I just hate having to stop and look at the keyboard for that back key. It slows down my typing.


----------



## Addie

I have had it! I want to know what the "Print Screen" key is for. I have never been able to figure out or even find out how that key works. It certainly has never printed anything for me. I have always had to do the C+P. How do you get the "Print Screen" key to print the screen.? Nobody can ever answer that question for me. Anyone out there with the answer?


----------



## Andy M.

That key takes a snapshot of exactly what's displayed on your computer screen.  After you hit Print Screen you have to paste it into WORD or similar.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That key takes a snapshot of exactly what's displayed on your computer screen. After you hit Print Screen you have to paste it into WORD or similar.


 
 So I hit "Print Screen" open a Word document and then hit C+P? That's all? And all these years nobody could tell me that? Evidently all I have ever known are a bunch of idiots. Thank you !!!  And one for you and your family.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> So I hit "Print Screen" open a Word document and then hit C+P? That's all? And all these years nobody could tell me that? Evidently all I have ever known are a bunch of idiots. Thank you !!!  And one for you and your family.



Control+V


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Control+V


 Thank you. My boo boo. My hero!


----------



## pacanis

I didn't know you could paste it into Word. I always use Paint.
That way I can trim off anything I don't want my computer guy to see if I have to email him a screenshot of something.


----------



## Chef Munky

Frustrated with the system!

I got a warning gummy tag on my garbage can yesterday. Took me 10 minutes to get that greasy sticky mess off my hands. The disposal Co, isn't happy that they can't reach out and grab my cans because of my over grown tree. It's city property. They usually cut it back every year. This year they stopped in front then left without cutting it back. They only cut a few select trees back, maybe 3 in total. It's been 3 years. VERY much over groan. Our vehicles get swiped by the branches when we pull out.

The tag has 3 warnings circled. The other 2 I can't do anything about.
1. Cans must be 2' apart from each other. No can do on that, they will block no only my driveway but also prevent the city or emergency vehicles from using an access alley.
 2. Place the cans in the street.. Why so someone can hit them? Idiots!

Called the city about it. I was told they don't speak with that disposal co.
What????!!! Guess we'll wait and see what happens. If they can't or won't take care of it I'll have the job done myself and send them the bill.


Beef#2  Why is the system making it so hard for us normal people to dispose of outdated unused prescriptions? It's wrong to just flush them.
Sewer systems don't like it.

Pharmacies no longer around here accept them. Because of the Governments strict policies. I've called waste management people who dispose of used needles and such. They to won't accept prescriptions.

I've cleaned out all of my old heart meds. OTC expired cold meds. It's filled  a shopping bag.

They make it so hard to do the right thing. Makes me wonder why I even bother to follow the rules.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, Munky. 
I almost feel like calling your city and "explaining" things to them.
Your garbage people stink.


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky, do you have a cat, or do you drink coffee?  FDA recommends mixing the pills with either used kitty litter or old coffee grounds, and disposing of them in a sealed bag.  Thanks for not flushing them!

http://www.fda.gov/forconsumers/consumerupdates/ucm101653.htm

Bummer about the garbage.


----------



## Addie

Munky, we have a recycle program here in Boston that can drive a person right over the edge. Empty cans, bottles, etc. have to be washed before the recycle truck will pick them up! Huh? Are they going to look through each container and check to see if they are clean? 

We also have to get a sticker from the city if we wish to toss out an electronic equipment. Included the mouse of your computer. I just put mine in a kitchen bag, tie it up tight and then put it in a large green bag. And in this building there is no way they can know who tossed it out. Some cities here charge you to put out large items for pickup. Sometimes you just can't win. So I refused to fight the war.


----------



## mmyap

Addie said:


> Munky, we have a recycle program here in Boston that can drive a person right over the edge. Empty cans, bottles, etc. have to be washed before the recycle truck will pick them up! Huh? Are they going to look through each container and check to see if they are clean?
> 
> We also have to get a sticker from the city if we wish to toss out an electronic equipment. Included the mouse of your computer. I just put mine in a kitchen bag, tie it up tight and then put it in a large green bag. And in this building there is no way they can know who tossed it out. Some cities here charge you to put out large items for pickup. Sometimes you just can't win. So I refused to fight the war.


 
I throw my old pills out with the dog poop, sans container so you probably couldn't even tell what it is.  Let em try and salvage those!


----------



## mmyap

I'm on my way to have my annual mammogram.  (Squeeeeish!)

Please, please remember to do this, for yourself and your families.  Besides, why should I have all the fun. =o)


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I checked on a key I don't use...yes the keys on a laptop do come off and snap back on.  Take a pic of the keys in place, remove keys, clean and replace once it has air dried making sure they match the picture.



Actually,  it depends on the type of laptop keyboard. I could pop the keys on a previous laptop,  but this one had "Chicklet" keys and they aren't easy to pop or to reattach (I asked).

However, the question is moot because "It's dead Jim."

I went to look for a new laptop today (it will be my birthday pressie). There's a new gotcha - the keys on the numeric key pad were too narrow on all the reasonably priced laptops.  They were only full sized on games machines. Since I enter lots of numbers by touch typing them, this is a big deal to me.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Actually,  it depends on the type of laptop keyboard. I could pop the keys on a previous laptop,  but this one had "Chicklet" keys and they aren't easy to pop or to reattach (I asked).
> 
> However, the question is moot because "It's dead Jim."
> 
> I went to look for a new laptop today (it will be my birthday pressie). There's a new gotcha - the keys on the numeric key pad were too narrow on all the reasonably priced laptops.  They were only full sized on games machines. Since I enter lots of numbers by touch typing them, this is a big deal to me.



Oh no, RIP keyboard of Taxlady.  I was afraid that would happen.


----------



## pacanis

That's certainly a *big* concern, TL.
You've gotta hit those numbers without looking, although you would probably get used to a new one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I use Gadwin's Print Screen program...didn't know there was a simpler way to do it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> I'm on my way to have my annual mammogram.  (Squeeeeish!)
> 
> Please, please remember to do this, for yourself and your families.  Besides, why should I have all the fun. =o)




Mammograms ladies!!!  Get it done!  I get a set every year for my Birthday!  The first one I ever had found that bugger and we took care of it.  Save the Ta-Tas!!!!!!!

And fellas...save a life, Grope your Wife!!!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no, RIP keyboard of Taxlady.  I was afraid that would happen.


It wasn't just the keyboard; the motherboard got hosed too. They could have fixed it, but they tell me it would cost more than a new laptop.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> That's certainly a *big* concern, TL.
> You've gotta hit those numbers without looking, although you would probably get used to a new one.


I'm looking elsewhere to see if I can get a decently priced laptop with a decent numeric keypad. I bet the guys who came up with that clever idea don't "touch type" their numbers. Stirling bought a new laptop about a year ago and his has full sized keys.

I was wondering why gamers would want full sized numeric keys, but Stirling pointed out that the numeric key pad is often used for going left or right, etc. in games.

I'm old enough that I don't want to have to learn this again.


----------



## Addie

TL why do you use a laptop as to a desk computer? I hate using a laptop. I hate their mouse and the feel of the keys. I guess it is what you are used to. Sorry about your LT. Here's hoping you find just what you are looking for at a really great price. Have fun installing all your software AGAIN!


----------



## vitauta

what size are full sized keys?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm looking elsewhere to see if I can get a decently priced laptop with a decent numeric keypad. I bet the guys who came up with that clever idea don't "touch type" their numbers. Stirling bought a new laptop about a year ago and his has full sized keys.
> 
> I was wondering why gamers would want full sized numeric keys, but Stirling pointed out that the numeric key pad is often used for going left or right, etc. in games.
> 
> I'm old enough that I don't want to have to learn this again.




That's a skill I had to develop right out of college when we had 10-key desktop "adding machines" at my first job.

You have to have  ten key pad on your computer.  There may not be enough demand for what you want so stores don't display it.  Check online at the computer manufacturers' websites.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That's a skill I had to develop right out of college when we had 10-key desktop "adding machines" at my first job.
> 
> You have to have ten key pad on your computer. There may not be enough demand for what you want so stores don't display it. Check online at the computer manufacturers' websites.


 
Gee Andy, in HS I took the Secretarial Course and one of the classes was Office Machines. I remember them. We were timed on how fast we could key in the numbers as the teacher called them out. I had typing in the ninth grade. Then I changed schools and you started typing in the tenth grade. So I already knew my keyboard and had my speed of 65 wpm. As a result I got to take Office Machines twice a day. Got my speed and accuracy up there really fast as my fingers were already flying from the typewriter. Plus having taken piano lessons over the years didn't hurt either.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> That's a skill I had to develop right out of college when we had 10-key desktop "adding machines" at my first job.
> 
> You have to have  ten key pad on your computer.  There may not be enough demand for what you want so stores don't display it.  Check online at the computer manufacturers' websites.


I have already started looking online. I suspect that the guys who came up with this brilliant idea don't really use the numeric keypad. But, even my computer geek husband uses the numeric keypad without looking and touch types.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> TL why do you use a laptop as to a desk computer? I hate using a laptop. I hate their mouse and the feel of the keys. I guess it is what you are used to. Sorry about your LT. Here's hoping you find just what you are looking for at a really great price. Have fun installing all your software AGAIN!


I have a desk top computer in my office. I'm using it right now. I use the laptop in the living room, where I can sit comfortably on the sofa. I also use the laptop at the homes and offices of clients. The laptop was newer than the desktop machine and more powerful. Laptops have come a long way.

I don't even bother with the mouse. I just use the touch pad. If I wanted to use a mouse, I could buy one that I liked.


----------



## Zhizara

Taxy, you could also just get a keyboard with a number pad you like, and just plug it into the laptop.

I wouldn't be surprised if they have just the number pad available by now.


----------



## vitauta

have you given any thought to a color for your computer, taxy?  your grounds look lovely laced in purples and lavenders.  i mean, once you've dealt with the numeric keypad issue and all...just sayin'


----------



## simonbaker

First day back to work for me today after 30 days off. I only worked 5 hours with 2 breaks. It felt good to get back to work, slow going though.

I'm ready to go out & do something tonight. Dh is so exhausted after working 30, 16 hour days in a row, he is so exhausted. I'm feeling guilty so maybe I should cook.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello guys 

I have not been up for long, bit of a sleep in this morning!

It is the last day of a mini warm wave of weather we have had over the last 5 days....temps all at about 30c...very strange for Autumn, been a bit warm overnight trying to sleep etc

It is Mothers Day here tomorrow, so today I am making a Classic Baked Cheesecake for dessert tomorrow, should be wonderful 

Time for some breakfast now!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Good for you. Don't give up on that shoulder. What did you do in the first place that required you to have surgery?



Thanks Ads 

I think it was caused by the job I had at the time, lots of repetitive movements with my left arm over a 2 year period. I just woke up one morning and couldnt go to work as I couldnt move my arm at all   It all started with a frozen shoulder


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Taxy, you could also just get a keyboard with a number pad you like, and just plug it into the laptop.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they have just the number pad available by now.


Yes, they do have numeric keypads that attach with USB. I actually bought a separate numeric keypad for my first laptop, back in 1995.

But, I don't want a separate one. That's what the guy at the store suggested. I don't like having to have something off to the side of the 'puter all the time. I don't even use a mouse because of that. I don't want things dangling every time I move the 'puter.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I don't want things dangling every time I move the 'puter.


 
That's worse than participles left dangling


----------



## vitauta

dangling things can be intriguing though, like a dangling thread, f'rinstance.  whereas, a hanging thread is pretty much a hopeless thing. now, a thread about hanging things, on the other hand....


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> Yes, they do have numeric keypads that attach with USB. I actually bought a separate numeric keypad for my first laptop, back in 1995.
> 
> But, I don't want a separate one. That's what the guy at the store suggested. I don't like having to have something off to the side of the 'puter all the time. I don't even use a mouse because of that. I don't want things dangling every time I move the 'puter.


If your keypad and mouse are attached via a dongle they do not dangle.
My only problem with my dongle attached numeric keypad is that it does not have keys for +/- and 1/x.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mothers Day here today 

Mum will be here for lunch in 2.5 hours, so I will have to make the garlic bread soon and do the prep for lunch


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> If your keypad and mouse are attached via a dongle they do not dangle.
> My only problem with my dongle attached numeric keypad is that it does not have keys for +/- and 1/x.


Hunh? Does it clip on to the side of the computer?


----------



## buckytom

all i can say is splurge and go wireless: mouse, keyboard, audio, internet, etc..
in america, you can write them off as a business expense, then depreciate their value as further in later years.

not sure how canucks do that.
how many pucks can you write off lost in a spring thaw?


----------



## Kylie1969

Mum came over today for a nice lunch to celebrate Mothers Day..we all really enjoyed all the lovely food we made and a nice bottle of white wine 

Mum left about an hour ago with all her presents and we have just been on the recliners, snuggled up under a quilt watching TV, it is raining too and quite cold...lovely


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> First day back to work for me today after 30 days off. I only worked 5 hours with 2 breaks. It felt good to get back to work, slow going though.
> 
> I'm ready to go out & do something tonight. Dh is so exhausted after working 30, 16 hour days in a row, he is so exhausted. I'm feeling guilty so maybe I should cook.


 
If you feel up to it after working, try to pamper him for a change. A nice back rub will do wonders for his exhaustion. And it sure won't hurt your marriage and relationship. Concentrate on the shoulders and the back of his neck. That is where the tension builds up. Don't be surprised if he falls asleep in the middle of it. A hot shower (maybe for the two of you together) and then a back rub for him. 

Just a thought. Would it make it easier for him if you showed up at his busiest time and then put in your five hours? Don't make the mistake of pushing yourself too hard. You still need time to get back to your regular hours. I am glad that you took those two breaks. They will be needed for a month or two, regardless of how good you feel. I am so happy to hear that you are doing well and taking it slow. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Ads
> 
> I think it was caused by the job I had at the time, lots of repetitive movements with my left arm over a 2 year period. I just woke up one morning and couldnt go to work as I couldnt move my arm at all  It all started with a frozen shoulder


 
Cashiers, accountants, and folks who use just one part of their body for a long period of time run into that problem. Folks who work with figures all day long on a keypad damage their fingers and wrist. Cashiers damage their wrists because of the constant waving the bar code over the reader. And it usually their right wrist. Repetitive work damage to the body is a very serious problem in the working world.


----------



## justplainbill

taxlady said:


> Hunh? Does it clip on to the side of the computer?


A dongle is a miniature USB radio receiver, about 1/8 the length of a flash drive.  I have a Logitech mouse and numeric keypad which communicate with my laptop through a single dongle.  Because both the mouse and numeric keypad each have an on / off switch, I can turn off these devices when the laptop is not in use.  Consequently, I have not yet had to replace the single AA cell battery that has powered each of them since March 2011.


----------



## bethzaring

The little town I live in has 5 museums that are all open free to local residents every Sunday.  I have been concentrating on one, an architecturally significant house/museum that my builder recommended I study, and today I will move onto a different museum.


----------



## bethzaring

bethzaring said:


> The little town I live in has 5 museums that are all open free to local residents every Sunday.  I have been concentrating on one, an architecturally significant house/museum that my builder recommended I study, and today I will move onto a different museum.




oh well, my builder seems to be working today so I think it is in my best interest to stay home and be available to answer his questions...ground breaking is predicted to be in 2 to 3 weeks..


----------



## JoAnn L.

bethzaring said:


> The little town I live in has 5 museums that are all open free to local residents every Sunday.  I have been concentrating on one, an architecturally significant house/museum that my builder recommended I study, and today I will move onto a different museum.



I love to go to museums too. My DH had never been to one but this year when we were in Denver, Co. he reluctantly went in to the Denver Art Museum with the rest of us. Well, he loved it, it was hard to get him to leave.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm sitting here watching the Red Sox while SO is out working in her garden.  I hope she is never forced to decide between her garden and me.  I'd be the loser.  She really loves working out there.  As a result, her Mothers Day gift was easy.  I bought her a hydrangea bush.  It's one of her favorites.


----------



## pacanis

I've had the Jesse Stone series on TV all day.
Pretty lazy day.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have not been up long and it is really cold here this morning 

I have got a few things to get from the shops, then going to drop by and see mum, then the rest of the day relaxing at home, lovely cold day to do so


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> A dongle is a miniature USB radio receiver, about 1/8 the length of a flash drive.  I have a Logitech mouse and numeric keypad which communicate with my laptop through a single dongle.  Because both the mouse and numeric keypad each have an on / off switch, I can turn off these devices when the laptop is not in use.  Consequently, I have not yet had to replace the single AA cell battery that has powered each of them since March 2011.



 But,  I don't understand why that doesn't dangle.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> all i can say is splurge and go wireless: mouse, keyboard, audio, internet, etc..
> in america, you can write them off as a business expense, then depreciate their value as further in later years.
> 
> not sure how canucks do that.
> how many pucks can you write off lost in a spring thaw?



A wireless mouse might be a plan.  Hmm,  wireless numeric key pad? That might actually work. Here in Canada we depreciate that stuff and call it "capital cost allowance".


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Cashiers, accountants, and folks who use just one part of their body for a long period of time run into that problem. Folks who work with figures all day long on a keypad damage their fingers and wrist. Cashiers damage their wrists because of the constant waving the bar code over the reader. And it usually their right wrist. Repetitive work damage to the body is a very serious problem in the working world.



That's why I bought an electric stapler!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> But,  I don't understand why that doesn't dangle.



No cords...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No cords...



Oh! d 'oh!  That might work, but I will need to find stuff that works with wireless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh! d 'oh!  That might work, but I will need to find stuff that works with wireless.



It's all over the place now TL!  I have a wireless mouse, it was fairly inexpensive.  It's tougher to remember to pick up your wireless items before you wander off.


----------



## Dawgluver

Son of a gun!  It's Cochran!  I called it!

(Winner of Survivor).  Sorry.    too enthusiastic....


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> If you feel up to it after working, try to pamper him for a change. A nice back rub will do wonders for his exhaustion. And it sure won't hurt your marriage and relationship. Concentrate on the shoulders and the back of his neck. That is where the tension builds up. Don't be surprised if he falls asleep in the middle of it. A hot shower (maybe for the two of you together) and then a back rub for him.
> 
> Just a thought. Would it make it easier for him if you showed up at his busiest time and then put in your five hours? Don't make the mistake of pushing yourself too hard. You still need time to get back to your regular hours. I am glad that you took those two breaks. They will be needed for a month or two, regardless of how good you feel. I am so happy to hear that you are doing well and taking it slow. Keep up the good work.


Thank you AddieIt's always so nice to have you in my corner. I have been trying to give dh a little more tlc lately.
Had a great day for mothers day today. Up early to go to 7 30 am mass, then we had a catering for 250. Home by 1 00, then off to lunch, all 3 of us together, a nice family day. Home for a nap then we just got back from the movie"Gatsby". Nice treat to go for a cherry berry frozen yogurt after the movie, just a great day overall. Hope you had a wonderful mother's day as well.


----------



## simonbaker

bethzaring said:


> The little town I live in has 5 museums that are all open free to local residents every Sunday. I have been concentrating on one, an architecturally significant house/museum that my builder recommended I study, and today I will move onto a different museum.


 We all love going to museums as well. Every summer we take at least a week off from work just to get away. There are so many interesting  ones. This year we have to stay a little closer to home, with all of the mounting medical bills coming in.   I have been looking in Omaha, NE this year trying to find some fun ones there.  We have been to the ones in town here a couple times each. A person can always seem to find something different everytime you go regardless if you've been there before.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I did a bit of shopping and then went to mums for a chat and coffee 

This afternoon I got a phone call from mum wanting me to come over, she had fallen over in her kitchen, there was some water on the floor that hadnt dried from the mopping

I jumped in the car and headed straight over there, it is only about a 10 minute drive

I gave her some Nurofen and made her a nice cup of coffee, she just wanted me there as it gave her a bit of a shock and her ankle hurt a bit and her knee and legs where she fell but she is OK!

I just get so worried when I hear that she has had a fall


----------



## Andy M.

Glad she's OK.  It can be scary for older folks when they fall.  It get's harder to bounce right back up from a fall when you're older.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I did a bit of shopping and then went to mums for a chat and coffee
> 
> This afternoon I got a phone call from mum wanting me to come over, she had fallen over in her kitchen, there was some water on the floor that hadnt dried from the mopping
> 
> I jumped in the car and headed straight over there, it is only about a 10 minute drive
> 
> I gave her some Nurofen and made her a nice cup of coffee, she just wanted me there as it gave her a bit of a shock and her ankle hurt a bit and her knee and legs where she fell but she is OK!
> 
> I just get so worried when I hear that she has had a fall



If your Mum keeps having pain she needs to go in and have x-rays done.  She may have a fine fracture.  If this is becoming frequent get her into the doctor.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We all love going to museums as well. Every summer we take at least a week off from work just to get away. There are so many interesting ones. This year we have to stay a little closer to home, with all of the mounting medical bills coming in. I have been looking in Omaha, NE this year trying to find some fun ones there. We have been to the ones in town here a couple times each. A person can always seem to find something different everytime you go regardless if you've been there before.


 
We have a children's museum here where parents can let their kids run free once you go through the front door. It is not a daycare, they actually learn things according to their age. As a girl scout myself, we used to go there. And right next door is the transportation museum for Dad. Well, the whole family. But Dad goes crazy when he sees the 1800's cars.


----------



## MrsLMB

When we moved from Oregon to Ohio we had to shrink our inventory substantially. That meant we had to sell our gorgeous sofa. 

We arrived in Ohio with 3 chairs - 2 recliners and 1 glider and that's it. So for a bit over 4 years we have not had a sofa ... was getting real tired of that !

So this morning DH decided it was a good day to begin shopping for a sofa - and when DH has the desire to shop I jump on it .. he is not a fan of any kind of shopping. We made a list of 3 places to visit today and 3 tomorrow with lunch out both days. 

We only made it to 1 place .. they had EXACTLY what we would have created if we'd known there was such a critter. We decided that what we found simply could not be topped so we went ahead and bought it.

It will be here in about 6 weeks. We ordered it in a different color than what they had there.

It is the MOST comfortable sofa I've ever encountered. It has dual recliners. It is a powered sofa so the recliners are also massagers 

The recline on these is from very slight to complete layout. The depth of the seat is nice ... I'm short so my feet never touch the floor on a sofa if I sit all the way back .. they do on this one .. yayyyyy !

It comes with an emergency battery pack so that if you are all reclined and comfy and the power goes out you can get out of it ... LOL I say .. to heck with that .. someone bring me a blankie !!

Then we had a very nice lunch at a local English Pub we hadn't tried yet. It was a super day here !!

So since we have about 6 weeks to wait we are going to take advantage and re-paint, clean the carpet and all that good stuff.


----------



## vitauta

sure would be great if you could share a pic of your new sofa, mrslmb.  now you have me all excited too!  it will be fun getting your place ready and painted in the meantime, while you wait for delivery....


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds great!  When you are fully reclined and the doorbell rings, you'll be painfully aware of how long it takes to get out of the recliner.


----------



## Kylie1969

Andy M. said:


> Glad she's OK.  It can be scary for older folks when they fall.  It get's harder to bounce right back up from a fall when you're older.



Thank you Andy 

Yes, it is scary as I worry what it does to her poor bones and back etc

She was wearing these slip on shoes that are sort of a rubbery plastic type material and would have been very slippery on the wet floor, she has said she will not wear them again whilst mopping floors!

She wanted me there as she had a bit of a shock, so I was glad I could get there so quickly for her 

She stayed over at her partners last night, he came and picked her up as I didnt want her driving...I will be phoning her this morning to she how she is feeling


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If your Mum keeps having pain she needs to go in and have x-rays done.  She may have a fine fracture.  If this is becoming frequent get her into the doctor.



Thanks Fi, I will certainly be asking her this morning when I phone her how she is feeling and that she should get a check over if she still feels pain. I have no doubt she will be very sore in lots of places this morning the poor thing


----------



## pacanis

I want a recliner again...


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I want a recliner again...



I have those thoughts from time to time.

I can't find one that will peacefully coexist with my other stuff.

I also think about getting rid of my couch so I can have more bookcases!

Funny, I never think about having any empty space!


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> I want a recliner again...



We love our recliners, we have 2 single ones and one twin one...it is a 2.5 

So could not imagine life without one now


----------



## MrsLMB

Andy M. said:


> Sounds great! When you are fully reclined and the doorbell rings, you'll be painfully aware of how long it takes to get out of the recliner.


 
No problem .. we got that covered .. ordered up a sign for the front door that says by appointment only unless you have bacon  

This is not the color we have coming .. our color is a creamy coffee color.  You can see how nicely it reclines when fully extended, and the loveseat picture shows how incremental it will go ... it's so comfy !


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> No problem .. we got that covered .. ordered up a sign for the front door that says by appointment only unless you have bacon
> 
> This is not the color we have coming .. our color is a creamy coffee color.  You can see how nicely it reclines when fully extended, and the loveseat picture shows how incremental it will go ... it's so comfy !



That looks soooo comfortable!  Nice, MrsLMB!


----------



## vitauta

ooh yes, i can picture sinking into that cushy sofa for a spell....you're going to love it, mrslmb!


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks lovely Mrs L....ours go right back like that too...it is like you are in bed, they are great


----------



## Kylie1969

I took mum to the doctors this afternoon and went in with her. Her ankle had really swollen and the doctor said that she has a strained ligament, so he bandaged it up and told her to take some Mobic to get the inflammation down. If it is still sore and swollen by Friday he will set up some x-rays in case it is the bone


----------



## pacanis

Nice recliner. I'll bring the bacon.

I'm putting a new hard drive in my work computer.  I noticed a Win 7 disc came with it, so I'm installing Win 7 instead of XP Pro. I'm hoping it will fix my "windows compatibilty issue" that I have here on that pc.
I'm guessing I'm at 25% installed now... I hate waiting for that stuff. You never know when to be there to press Enter or not.


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> I took mum to the doctors this afternoon and went in with her. Her ankle had really swollen and the doctor said that she has a strained ligament, so he bandaged it up and told her to take some Mobic to get the inflammation down. If it is still sore and swollen by Friday he will set up some x-rays in case it is the bone




i hope your mum's ankle is not broken, and begins to feel better real soon, kylie.  i'm curious to know the reason for the wait on the x-rays.  in the u.s. x-rays would be taken immediately in most cases where a fracture is suspected as a possibility.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Vit. I think it's actually a better practice to wait for an x-ray, unless the doctor can feel or see an obvious break. I fell in January and went the next day to an urgent care center, where the doctor did an x-ray. He said it was strained ligaments because the x-ray didn't show a break. A week or so later I was in my regular doctor's office for another reason and told him my foot still hurt and was swollen. He ordered another x-ray, which showed a tiny hairline fracture. Turns out, many times, a small fracture doesn't show up till you've walked on it for a while. The treatment was no different - one of those "boot" things that keeps your foot from flexing. So it might make sense to hold off on the x-ray if it's not obviously broken during the initial visit.

Just a guess  Kylie may have a different explanation. But that's one of those things that increases the cost of health care - too much possibly unnecessary testing.


----------



## bethzaring

wistfully reading about recliners, for two reasons.  I brought out some very comfortable living room furniture from Ohio, but of course it is in my storage unit.  My furnished tiny apartment has a small table with two wooden chairs, one of which I am currently occupying.  I just returned from my weekly Tuesday morning hike with a group of women.  It was a very strenuous hike and a comfortable chair would be heaven.  Think I am heading for the bed and a nap.


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> wistfully reading about recliners, for two reasons. I brought out some very comfortable living room furniture from Ohio, but of course it is in my storage unit. My furnished tiny apartment has a small table with two wooden chairs, one of which I am currently occupying. I just returned from my weekly Tuesday morning hike with a group of women. It was a very strenuous hike and a comfortable chair would be heaven. Think I am heading for the bed and a nap.


 
I have a studio apartment. And my youngest son bought me a chair with just enough seat depth so that my feet hit the floor. But always thinking of his mom, he also bought me the footstool. But my apartment is just big enough that I too have a table with two dropleafs and when completely closed, the table is only ten inches wide. The support legs swing from closed to support one or both leaves. It is an old Colonial design.


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Vit. I think it's actually a better practice to wait for an x-ray, unless the doctor can feel or see an obvious break. I fell in January and went the next day to an urgent care center, where the doctor did an x-ray. He said it was strained ligaments because the x-ray didn't show a break. A week or so later I was in my regular doctor's office for another reason and told him my foot still hurt and was swollen. He ordered another x-ray, which showed a tiny hairline fracture. Turns out, many times, a small fracture doesn't show up till you've walked on it for a while. The treatment was no different - one of those "boot" things that keeps your foot from flexing. So it might make sense to hold off on the x-ray if it's not obviously broken during the initial visit.
> 
> Just a guess  Kylie may have a different explanation. But that's one of those things that increases the cost of health care - too much possibly unnecessary testing.


 
excessive and unnecessary lab testing is what I had in mind when I asked this question, gg. I believe our doctor's and hospital's fear of patient law suits account, at least in part, for a widespread practice of over-testing and costly duplication of medical procedures in this country.


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> i hope your mum's ankle is not broken, and begins to feel better real soon, kylie.  i'm curious to know the reason for the wait on the x-rays.  in the u.s. x-rays would be taken immediately in most cases where a fracture is suspected as a possibility.



Thanks V 

The doctors here seem to like to wait and see how it goes, as he felt around the whole ankle and couldnt feel a break or anything in the bone, so like GG said, probably just waiting to see and then x-rays are done if necessary 

I have phoned mum this morning and she said the swelling has gone down a fair bit and it feels a bit better, she took a Mobic tablet last night so that would certainly have helped


----------



## buckytom

most bones don't brake cleanly, and any trauma of a bone will cause tremendous swelling that a manual examination is useless.

only an x-ray can help. waiting for a better time to do one has no merit. unless she's had a few x-rays in the past year, then there's no concern about it for any reason.

good luck with your mum, kylie.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie, I totally agree with Bucky.  The other day I had a heavy box fall onto my wrist, which is already weak from arthritis and fibromyalgia, and it went all the way backwards.  We went to the ER and they immediately did x-rays.  It was twisted and the bone was bruised.  I would make sure they do x-rays ASAP.

What am I doing?  Enjoying a little down time in my favourite place.  I will be sure to pop in as much as I can.  Love to you all.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks guys 

I phoned mum tonight and she said the swelling has gone down somewhat and it doesnt feel "as" sore as yesterday, I have suggested though that she may still want to get it x-rayed though if it is still swollen at all tomorrow


----------



## Addie

You know those farm fresh eggs my youngest son Poo is supposed to bring me? Well I am still waiting. I got my new saute pan to make scrambled eggs. But no eggs.

So I sent him a picture of some Fabrege Eggs and told him if he couldn't get me farm fresh ones, a dozen of those would do very nicely.


----------



## Alix

On another note about the x ray thing...sometimes there is too much swelling to see if there is a break or not. Casting while swollen is a big no no as well. My eldest smushed up her ankle pretty badly sliding into second (safe though!) and we had to wait several days to get a definitive x ray. 

Healing thoughts Kylie!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> We have a children's museum here where parents can let their kids run free once you go through the front door. It is not a daycare, they actually learn things according to their age. As a girl scout myself, we used to go there. And right next door is the transportation museum for Dad. Well, the whole family. But Dad goes crazy when he sees the 1800's cars.


 Sounds like a fun museum. I woder if the 15 year old age group is included? We take a summer vacation every year. We close the cafe for 10 days & just go somewhere. This year with all of our mounting medical bills we have to stay a little closer to home, Omaha Ne this year, still need to check out some museums in the area. I've always wanted to go to Salem to see the witchcraft museums. It would be interesting to start a thread on what each state has to  offer for museums.  Anyone else game?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sounds like a fun museum. I wonder if the 15 year old age group is included? We take a summer vacation every year. We close the cafe for 10 days & just go somewhere. This year with all of our mounting medical bills we have to stay a little closer to home, Omaha Ne this year, still need to check out some museums in the area. I've always wanted to go to Salem to see the witchcraft museums. It would be interesting to start a thread on what each state has to offer for museums. Anyone else game?


 
The City of Salem has an official witch. She wanders the streets during the day. The do have a witch museum. The official seal of the city is a witch riding her broom. You see it on all the signs. Even on the sides of the police cars. I think your daughter would love Salem. It is a very old city and has some 1800 homes of whaling captains. Absolutely beautiful. They also have a park that offers swimming and all kinds of activities,. My sister and I would get some to go lunch and go sit down by the pier. You could almost imagine the whaling ships tied up there. Lots of antique shops. There is also a shipyard where they build wooden boats. 

Salem also has an Iron Works museum. In front of the 1600 house, they have a garden planted with the wild herbs that the Pilgrims used. There are labels telling you what the wild herb is. I told my sister one time that instead of pulling the weeds out in her garden in front of her house, just label them. 

My youngest son is now working at Boston University School of Medicine but lives forty-five minutes away. So they are talking about selling their home and moving to Salem. He lived there before and loved it.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> The City of Salem has an official witch. She wanders the streets during the day. The do have a witch museum. The official seal of the city is a witch riding her broom. You see it on all the signs. Even on the sides of the police cars. I think your daughter would love Salem. It is a very old city and has some 1800 homes of whaling captains. Absolutely beautiful. They also have a park that offers swimming and all kinds of activities,. My sister and I would get some to go lunch and go sit down by the pier. You could almost imagine the whaling ships tied up there. Lots of antique shops. There is also a shipyard where they build wooden boats.
> 
> Salem also has an Iron Works museum. In front of the 1600 house, they have a garden planted with the wild herbs that the Pilgrims used. There are labels telling you what the wild herb is. I told my sister one time that instead of pulling the weeds out in her garden in front of her house, just label them.
> 
> My youngest son is now working at Boston University School of Medicine but lives forty-five minutes away. So they are talking about selling their home and moving to Salem. He lived there before and loved it.


 Sounds like a great place to take a vacation, maybe next summer.Airfare isn't affordable for us this year with all of the extra medical bills. Sounds fun though, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kylie1969

I have started back at physio, one year since my operation

My new physio thinks she can help me achieve a pain free shoulder, that will be great if she can 

I am back doing theraband exercises, starting from scratch and I will be seeing my physio every fortnight


----------



## Katie H

Just putting my feet up after spending about 4 hours playing in dirt and flowers.  I've finally finished my outside flower gardening and can't wait for things to take hold and take off.

So far I've planted three window boxes (on the front windows of my studio), two huge strawberry pots with flowers not strawberries, four big hanging baskets, one pedestal planter, potted several cuttings from my indoor plants that I rooted during the winter, and repotted a miniature rose.

The next projects on my list are to do some container vegetable/fruit gardening.  I've already planted some strawberries in an upside down planter, a cherry tomato plant in a big pot, as well as a bush cucumber in another big container.  Never heard of or had any experience with bush cucumbers but it sounded interesting and worth a try...just for fun.  The strawberries are blooming and forming fruit.  Yeah!!!!!

I have some roma tomatoes, some yellow straight-neck squash, sugar baby watermelon plants and some red raspberries that need to get into soil and hope to get them all happy by the end of the weekend.

Had a great time this morning and, of course, Bella was a fantastic helper and supervisor.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> I have started back at physio, one year since my operation
> 
> My new physio thinks she can help me achieve a pain free shoulder, that will be great if she can
> 
> I am back doing theraband exercises, starting from scratch and I will be seeing my physio every fortnight



 Yay Kylie, I am proud of you.  

I have an appointment today with my physio (seen him on and off for years.  This time he is going to work on my arthritic hands.  We talked awhile ago about getting custom fit wrist braces so I am sure that will be a topic of discussion again.  Anything that will give me freedom to type and to other things.  This is being dictated to my dear TB this morning!


----------



## Barbara L

I am sitting in my nicely air-conditioned living room eating a romaine and avocado salad with blue cheese dressing.

Two (three?) 100+ degree summers with no air conditioning are now a thing of the past!  Our new A/C unit (a free-standing indoor DeLonghi from Costco--it does vent to the outside through a window) isn't as powerful as forced air, but it was what we could afford and it keeps the living room a lot cooler than it has been!

It will also provide heat in the winter so we won't always have to run the big unit, and it humidifies and dehumidifies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you got A/C, Barbara!

My neighbors are on vacation, so I raided their rhubarb patch.  

Actually I'm watching their house for them (which includes the rhubarb patch, the proceeds of which I will watch as I make a sauce with it later).


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Yay Kylie, I am proud of you.
> 
> I have an appointment today with my physio (seen him on and off for years.  This time he is going to work on my arthritic hands.  We talked awhile ago about getting custom fit wrist braces so I am sure that will be a topic of discussion again.  Anything that will give me freedom to type and to other things.  This is being dictated to my dear TB this morning!



Thanks so much Laurie 

I must admit it does feel good doing the theraband again, fingers crossed it is the answer 

I hope your appt goes well, my mum has the same issue with her hands, I hope you can get some relief


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am heading out to buy another birthday present (birthday in June), a pair of Levi jeans 

It has been awhile since I have bought a nice new pair, so Steve said go and grab a pair for your birthday  They are quite expensive, about $110.00 a pair, but they last for years...you just have to hope you dont lose weight or put weight on!

I hate trying on heaps of jeans, but looking forward to finding a pair that fit me just right


----------



## pacanis

Kylie1969 said:


> This morning I am heading out to buy another birthday present (birthday in June), a pair of Levi jeans ...


 
Is the rest of Australia in June already, too? Or just you?


----------



## Kylie1969

Just me Pac 

I always get my b/day presents about a month before my birthday...I am one of those extremely organised people


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Just me Pac
> 
> I always get my b/day presents about a month before my birthday...I am one of those extremely organised people


 
Now if you are really organized, you make your birthday last for a week. Each day I get a present from a different person. One day my daughter, the next three days my sons, and then it is time for my daughter to take me out to dinner, then another present from or cards from friends, etc. Not a bad way to celebrate. And then at the end of the week we have a party. 

Now next year I will be 75 and my daughter wants to hire a hall and have a big bash for me. She wants all the kids and their spouses, including ex's, grandkiddies, great grands, and all their spouses and kids. Then there are my neices, and nephew and their spouses and kids, and their grand and great grands and some of their spouses to attend. I would say that there will be more than 100-150 people. Between my sister and myself, we have quite as very large family. And folks wonder why I stopped giving Christmas presents. Personally, I figure having a birthday is no big deal. If you behave and live your life right, you will have a birthday each year. Just like it was intended to be.


----------



## Kylie1969

I sure do like the sound of that Ads...I must admit, I do try to stretch out my b/day as much as possible 

Steve and I go out for a dinner, just the 2 of us on my actual b/day, the night before or after my b/day mum always cooks us a lovely birthday dinner too

So 2 nice meals and 2 lots of great presents...so love birthdays


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I sure do like the sound of that Ads...I must admit, I do try to stretch out my b/day as much as possible
> 
> Steve and I go out for a dinner, just the 2 of us on my actual b/day, the night before or after my b/day mum always cooks us a lovely birthday dinner too
> 
> So 2 nice meals and 2 lots of great presents...so love birthdays


 
The secret is to tell everyone that it is your birthday *week*! You have to try for a five day celebration.


----------



## Kylie1969

I will get onto that Ads for sure, the longer the better 

Getting older each year, may as well really enjoy it


----------



## Addie

Yesterday our temp was 80ºF. Today it is down to 57ºF. I had the windows wide open. I am trying to get ready to take a shower. but a really chilly breeze came through and now I am freezing. So much to my dismay, I had to bring the windows down to a crack. I hate to have to close them after this past winter. And as I sit here there is still a strong breeze coming in. So it looks like the windows get closed all the way until after the shower. 
Dang! Summer can't come fast enough for me.


----------



## vitauta

here we go...once again i'm getting email offers from rifle ranges. i still think 'living socials' keeps sending me mail intended for pacanis.  today's offer, 'feel the gun, see the break, smell the powder.'  it comes from an outfit called 'flying rabbit sporting clays', and boasts a bonus 'log station wobble trap'.  what in god's bunny heaven is a wobble trap, anyhow?!  and there's no wine tasting this time either, to make all of this bunny hunting even more alluring (read palatable)....pac, this can all be yours for a better-than half off price of $38.  or, this lovely viginia field trip could be yours completely free of charge, if you bring along a slab of your home-cured bacon....


----------



## pacanis

What the heck?
How come I don't get email offers like that?
Flying bunnies... wobble trap? Must be a VA thang.


----------



## buckytom

vitauta said:


> what in god's bunny heaven is a wobble trap, anyhow?!  )




it's for catching wascaly wabbits. huh huh huh huh huh


----------



## vitauta

buckytom said:


> it's for catching wascaly wabbits. huh huh huh huh huh


 

bf, you funny-wunny wittle wabbit, you....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> The secret is to tell everyone that it is your birthday *week*! You have to try for a five day celebration.



My best friend back home has celebrated "'Dellie Birth Week" for years!  Manages to stretch it out to a full seven days to boot.   For years Himself "forgot" my birthday, always tryiing to tell me my birthday was in July.  I'd say he mixed my birthday up with his parents' anniversary but that's not true - he couldn't remember _that_ either.   After we were married the folks got a card or call every year after that...

FWIW, "Cooking Goddess Birth Month" starts in ten days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> ...We take a summer vacation every year. We close the cafe for 10 days & just go somewhere. This year with all of our mounting medical bills we have to stay a little closer to home, Omaha Ne this year, still need to check out some museums in the area. I've always wanted to go to Salem to see the witchcraft museums....



How far out are you willing to travel for vacation?  I'm not a Nebraska expert, my only experience (so far) is a layover in the Omaha airport.  Lincoln is probably an hour away - gotta be something there you haven't seen, right?  Maybe head to Kansas City for some ribs and a Royals baseball game?  I'll warn you though, the best ribs are in the middle of rugged neighborhoods - but boy were they great!  We never felt like we were in danger, but us three white folks from OH sure felt pale.  

If you feel like venturing as far as St. Lou they have ALL kinds of things for all kinds of ages.  That one is more like 6-7 hour drive.

But the best of all?  There's always Cleveland!   No, seriously!  *West  Side Market* is worth the trip all by itself!   "I gotta get to Cleveland!"


----------



## simonbaker

Cooking Goddess said:


> How far out are you willing to travel for vacation? I'm not a Nebraska expert, my only experience (so far) is a layover in the Omaha airport. Lincoln is probably an hour away - gotta be something there you haven't seen, right? Maybe head to Kansas City for some ribs and a Royals baseball game? I'll warn you though, the best ribs are in the middle of rugged neighborhoods - but boy were they great! We never felt like we were in danger, but us three white folks from OH sure felt pale.
> 
> If you feel like venturing as far as St. Lou they have ALL kinds of things for all kinds of ages. That one is more like 6-7 hour drive.
> 
> But the best of all? There's always Cleveland!  No, seriously! *West Side Market* is worth the trip all by itself! "I gotta get to Cleveland!"


 

We live in SE S.D. we have gone on vacation every summer for the last 12 years. We have taken 2 different cruises: 1 from Calf. to Ensanada Mex. another from New York up thru Novia Scotia. We've also gone to Washington D.C. Spent a few days in New york city, We were 10 days in florida & did the Disney theme park thing.   We also spent a few days touring L.A & Hollywood.   We spent a week in northern Minnesota on the Canadian border, beautiful area, just needed more stuff to do than the whole nature thing.  Love going to the larger cities.   We love to travel by flying or driving. Have been thinking about trying Amtrack sometime, have'nt done that yet.  We did take the train from NYC to Wahington D.C.  This year medical bills have depleted alot of our vacation funds. Omaha is only a little over 3 hours away....affordable this year. Some day I would love to go overseas somewhere, maybe to tour Europe.  Life would be grand to be able to afford to be able to travel the world & see & experience everything!  Would love to hear from everyone what your city or country  has to offer!!


----------



## Dawgluver

We love Omaha!  Sounds like you've gone to a lot of fun places, SB!  Train travel, either east or west would be fun too.

Hawaii, especially Kauai, when you can afford it, is amazing.


----------



## tinlizzie

simonbaker said:


> We live in SE S.D. we have gone on vacation every summer for the last 12 years. We have taken 2 different cruises: 1 from Calf. to Ensanada Mex. another from New York up thru Novia Scotia. We've also gone to Washington D.C. Spent a few days in New york city, We were 10 days in florida & did the Disney theme park thing.   We also spent a few days touring L.A & Hollywood.   We spent a week in northern Minnesota on the Canadian border, beautiful area, just needed more stuff to do than the whole nature thing.  Love going to the larger cities.   We love to travel by flying or driving. Have been thinking about trying Amtrack sometime, have'nt done that yet.  We did take the train from NYC to Wahington D.C.  This year medical bills have depleted alot of our vacation funds. Omaha is only a little over 3 hours away....affordable this year. Some day I would love to go overseas somewhere, maybe to tour Europe.  Life would be grand to be able to afford to be able to travel the world & see & experience everything!  Would love to hear from everyone what your city or country  has to offer!!



Try Googling Garden of Eden Lucas Kansas - a somewhat longer trip down through Nebraska to Kansas, but take a look.  There's the Grassroots Art Center also that you might enjoy.  Google is certainly a big help in searches like this.  Planning is half the fun.

My daughter just happened to stop at the Garden of Eden a couple of years ago and says it's a hoot.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out for a nice walk...lovely and sunny here today, just nice for a stroll


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> We live in SE S.D....Some day I would love to go overseas somewhere, maybe to tour Europe. Life would be grand to be able to afford to be able to travel the world & see & experience everything!



Oops, for some reason I thought you were in Omaha.  Oops.   Well, in that case I got nuthin'. 

Actually, if I were in your place I might skip a real vacation, saving up for UT.  We spent a day in Bryce Canyon - beautiful!  Our male offspring and I thought it was so much MORE than even the Grand Canyon.  A friend who has traveled out that way a lot would suggest Valley Of The Gods, also in UT.  We didn't have time for that...or Zion...or Monument Valley...

We prefer traveling by car - airline pilots just don't appreciate "hey, could we look at that?" coming from their passengers the way Himself does!  I've been to at 34 states so far, Himself a couple more, spending at least a few hours in a state to see something.  IMO there is so much to see in this country I'm not really interested in seeing Europe - although you COULD talk me into a Rhine River Cruise.  Another friend and her hubby did a week-long trip and her photos were "I want to go"ish!  I've got fingers crossed that we could do something like that for our 40th anniversary.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Montana has...Me and Glacier National Park, the park is fantastic!  I'm cranky and would remind you of a grizzly.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sitting here giggling. I went out back for a smoke. I was standing in front of the patio doors and there are lights on. Some teen aged boys walked by. One of the stopped and started to pee on my flowers. I said, "Are your really pi__ing in my yard?" "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and he ran off. Ha ha ha, the old lady caught him. 

But, really dude, if you're gonna pee in someone's yard, shouldn't you look to see if someone is watching?


----------



## Somebunny

Roflmao!  Too funny Taxlady!


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here giggling. I went out back for a smoke. I was standing in front of the patio doors and there are lights on. Some teen aged boys walked by. One of the stopped and started to pee on my flowers. I said, "Are your really pi__ing in my yard?" "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and he ran off. Ha ha ha, the old lady caught him.
> 
> But, really dude, if you're gonna pee in someone's yard, shouldn't you look to see if someone is watching?


 
I was talking to my neighbors last week when a car stopped, a man got out and he went into the job johnny that's been sitting across the street, still somewhat in use by the sewer line crew.
I suppose if it hadn't been there...

Linda, you needed an M1 Garand like Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino. "Get off my lawn."


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here giggling. I went out back for a smoke. I was standing in front of the patio doors and there are lights on. Some teen aged boys walked by. One of the stopped and started to pee on my flowers. I said, "Are your really pi__ing in my yard?" "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and he ran off. Ha ha ha, the old lady caught him.
> 
> But, really dude, if you're gonna pee in someone's yard, shouldn't you look to see if someone is watching?



That is so funny


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was just reading about the toilet paper shortage in Venezuela.

Maybe I better pick up a couple rolls when I go out later this morning!


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here giggling. I went out back for a smoke. I was standing in front of the patio doors and there are lights on. Some teen aged boys walked by. One of the stopped and started to pee on my flowers. I said, "Are your really pi__ing in my yard?" "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and he ran off. Ha ha ha, the old lady caught him.
> 
> But, really dude, if you're gonna pee in someone's yard, shouldn't you look to see if someone is watching?


 
if it is a really pressing issue, dude may have little else on his mind until...taxy, you smoke?

just didn't fit in with my image of our taxy....

now i'm curious to know--how many of our dcers are currently smokers?


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> I was just reading about the toilet paper shortage in Venezuela.
> 
> Maybe I better pick up a couple rolls when I go out later this morning!


 

kidding aside, one of the worst imaginable shortages to have, imo. I would sooner do without my COFFEE or cable, or....what else(?)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here giggling. I went out back for a smoke. I was standing in front of the patio doors and there are lights on. Some teen aged boys walked by. One of the stopped and started to pee on my flowers. I said, "Are your really pi__ing in my yard?" "Oh, I'm so sorry!" and he ran off. Ha ha ha, the old lady caught him.
> 
> But, really dude, if you're gonna pee in someone's yard, shouldn't you look to see if someone is watching?



LOL!!!  I hope it made him shy to pee in public...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> if it is a really pressing issue, dude may have little else on his mind until...taxy, you smoke?
> 
> just didn't fit in with my image of our taxy....
> 
> now i'm curious to know--how many of our dcers are currently smokers?



I am a smoker, always will be...it has now been 2 years and 5 months since my last cigarette.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am a smoker, always will be...it has now been 2 years and 5 months since my last cigarette.


 
I too am a smoker. Have no desire to quit. I have been smoking since I was ten. I am now 74. Don't you think it is a little late for me to quit? 

PF, on one of our trips cross country by car, we stopped in Missoula. It was at a diner. We had breakfast and was listening to the natives talking about their crop, land problems, cattle, etc. When we left I looked to my left. The land was flat but off in the distance were the mountains. They still had some snow on top. They looked so beautiful Like God had them in his hand and just put them down where the world could admire them. I still have the picture in my head.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> kidding aside, one of the worst imaginable shortages to have, imo. I would sooner do without my COFFEE or cable, or....what else(?)


 
You would never make it with Pioneer Camping. You use leaves. 

And during the depression, there was always last years Sears and Roebuck catalog.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I too am a smoker. Have no desire to quit. I have been smoking since I was ten. I am now 74. Don't you think it is a little late for me to quit?
> 
> PF, on one of our trips cross country by car, we stopped in Missoula. It was at a diner. We had breakfast and was listening to the natives talking about their crop, land problems, cattle, etc. When we left I looked to my left. The land was flat but off in the distance were the mountains. They still had some snow on top. They looked so beautiful Like God had them in his hand and just put them down where the world could admire them. I still have the picture in my head.



You sure it was Missoula, Addie?  Sounds more like Eastern Montana.  Missoula sits in a bowl with all sides formed by a different mountain range: Bitterroot, Mission and Sapphire, 5 rivers flow into the valley.


----------



## Katie H

I've never had even one cigarette.  I think that's because I grew up with two parents who were chain smokers.  I never fathomed why anyone would allow themselves to constantly smell of smoke, mess up furniture, clothes, vehicles, etc.  Why?  They were never without a smoke.  I never understood it and could never justify the expense, especially now.  I see the advertised prices at the gas stations and quick marts and I'm shocked.

It just never interested me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> You would never make it with Pioneer Camping. You use leaves.
> 
> And during the depression, there was always last years Sears and Roebuck catalog.



Stay out of the poison ivy!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You sure it was Missoula, Addie? Sounds more like Eastern Montana. Missoula sits in a bowl with all sides formed by a different mountain range: Bitterroot, Mission and Sapphire, 5 rivers flow into the valley.


 
It was Missoula. It was our first stop for gas and to eat heading East. The diner was outside of town. It was a stand-alone building. Nothing else in sight except for the mountains. There may have been other mountains to my right, but I only looked to my left. They weren't that far off. The flat land didn't look suitable for anything. Not even to feed cattle on. It had a desert look to it. This was back in the early 80's. 

I remember thinking as I heard the men talking about their farms and ranches that it seemed like they lived far off. Why would anyone drive such a long distance just to meet up with friends for breakfast. And their plates were piled really high with food. Pancakes, two or three eggs, a couple of different kinds of meat, etc. They sure could eat. 

We have driven cross-country three times. And there are certain things that you see and remember. On one of our trips we stop in Bozeman. That too was on the outskirts. There was a bunch of cattle pens filled with bulls. We needed gas and the attendant was an old man. I think he was one of the original settlers of Montana in the 1800's. And the one gas tank was an old rusty red one. He walked so slow and could hardly move. He was surprised that we stopped there for gas. My son got out and helped him. Then he wasn't sure what he should charge us. The meter on the tank didn't work. My son had a general idea of how much gas the tank could hold and what the going cost was at that time, so he gave him the cash. By that time we didn't dare ask him if he took credit cards.


----------



## pacanis

If there's going to be a world wide toilet paper outage I'm ordering myself a bidet 

I stopped smoking three or four years ago, maybe even closer to five. It was no big deal so I didn't mark the moment. I did it because the prices were getting outrageous with all the taxing, even buying black market sigs from the nearest Indian Reservation. 
To make it easy, every day I would throw a $5 bill in a glass. Surprising how quickly it adds up. Now I don't bother because I don't have the urge.
Maybe someday when I have money to burn (intended ) I'll start back up.

BTW, my mother smoked cigs and my father cigars when I was younger and we had a nice house, furniture, vehicles... I know some people have a problem though. My ex put a nice long burn mark in our new car when one butt didn't make it out the window. 

I am sitting here watching the tube... Fever Pitch. How mindless is that?


----------



## Andy M.

Having a late lunch as preparations for dinner guests are winding down.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I was talking to my neighbors last week when a car stopped, a man got out and he went into the job johnny that's been sitting across the street, still somewhat in use by the sewer line crew.
> I suppose if it hadn't been there...
> 
> Linda, you needed an M1 Garand like Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino. "Get off my lawn."


Nah, I don't really care very much. I was mostly surprised that he was doing it when I was so clearly silhouetted by the lights inside the house. No lights on outside - maybe I should get Stirling to replace the burnt out bulb in the outside light.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> now i'm curious to know--how many of our dcers are currently smokers?



Like Katie, I grew up in a house with smokers.  Since my aunt lived with us I had three to deal with.  However, I'm not sure if the reason I never smoked was that or because I've always been cheap!   Shortly after I had started working a friend-of-a-friend was selling his Guild 12-string guitar.  I didn't have cash to buy it, so I asked Mom if I could borrow...$300.  She said "you're going to spend HOW much on a guitar?".  I told her it would cost as much as she and Dad spent on cigarettes in a year or two (a carton was about $10 back then).  She loaned me the money with no further questions.  I still have the guitar (but haven't played lately).  Unfortunately, I don't have Mom and Dad anymore. 

Meanwhile, I'm trying to make myself go out and work in the garden.  I also need to get to the grocery store before the ad sale prices end at 9:00PM today.  What to do, what to do...


----------



## Andy M.

I quit smoking late in 1977.


----------



## Dawgluver

Both my parents were smokers, as were all their friends, who included doctors, lawyers, other business owners, etc.  I remember being so mad at my dad for not letting me open a window in the car on our way to church.  Hated the smell. Then my friends and I smoked when we got to Jr. High, as we had easy access to our parents' cigs, and the cemetary was right across the street from the school, so we could smoke there!  We also smoked in the school bathroom.  At that time cigs were like $.63 a pack.  So, yeah, it's a really bad habit.  PF, I'm so proud of you for being smoke-free for 2 1/2 years !!!  And everyone else who managed to quit.  My dad quit in the 70's, and said he still craved a cigarette after 30 years.

I'm planting the toms, peppers, etc.  We had to deconstruct one of the planters on the deck, it was totally rotted.


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently I'm frightening the neighbors.  I have Slacker on the iPhone and the earbuds in, and I'm singing along with the oldies R&R as I'm planting stuff.  Some great music today!  Unfortunately, when I sing, it's just me, even though what I hear through the earbuds has the full band accompaniment and we sound terrific together.

Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently I'm frightening the neighbors.  I have Slacker on the iPhone and the earbuds in, and I'm singing along with the oldies R&R as I'm planting stuff.  Some great music today!  Unfortunately, when I sing, it's just me, even though what I hear through the earbuds has the full band accompaniment and we sound terrific together.
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie.



hee hee, I do that, too. DH is not impressed with my singing voice  But I don't care! Especially when Jeremiah was a bullfrog!  

I started smoking when I was 16 and quit in 1990, the year after I was diagnosed with Crohn's disease. Smoking aggravates it and can bring on a flare, which is much worse than withdrawal. I used to sneak a hit now and then from friends, but none of our friends now smoke, so I haven't had the urge in a long time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> If there's going to be a world wide toilet paper outage I'm ordering myself a bidet
> 
> I stopped smoking three or four years ago, maybe even closer to five. It was no big deal so I didn't mark the moment. I did it because the prices were getting outrageous with all the taxing, even buying black market sigs from the nearest Indian Reservation.
> To make it easy, every day I would throw a $5 bill in a glass. Surprising how quickly it adds up. Now I don't bother because I don't have the urge.
> Maybe someday when I have money to burn (intended ) I'll start back up.
> 
> BTW, my mother smoked cigs and my father cigars when I was younger and we had a nice house, furniture, vehicles... I know some people have a problem though. My ex put a nice long burn mark in our new car when one butt didn't make it out the window.
> 
> I am sitting here watching the tube... Fever Pitch. How mindless is that?



I only remember how long on the not smoking because I quit smoking the day before I had my heart attack...won't be forgetting that soon.

Watching the Preakness...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only remember how long on the not smoking because I quit smoking the day before I had my heart attack...won't be forgetting that soon.
> 
> Watching the Preakness...



Celebrated the 10th anniversary of my HA earlier this month.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Celebrated the 10th anniversary of my HA earlier this month.



Congrats, Andy...I will have a big celebration then, too.  Have you had any "fake" HA's since yours?  I've had three so far, feels like it but it's not, just anxiety.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only remember how long on the not smoking because I quit smoking the day before I had my heart attack...won't be forgetting that soon.
> 
> Watching the Preakness...


 
I would remember that, too.
I'll never forget the date I was shot. I stopped smoking for around six months  then, more because I had to.

I forgot all about the Preakness.

I got back from the store 30 minutes ago. I bought some corn, some pop and put $10 on tonight's powerball. I almost forgot about that, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I would remember that, too.
> I'll never forget the date I was shot. I stopped smoking for around six months  then, more because I had to.
> 
> I forgot all about the Preakness.
> 
> I got back from the store 30 minutes ago. I bought some corn, some pop and put $10 on tonight's powerball. I almost forgot about that, too.



Gary Stevens on Oxbow!!!

You got shot???


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I would remember that, too.
> I'll never forget the date I was shot. I stopped smoking for around six months  then, more because I had to.
> 
> I forgot all about the Preakness.
> 
> I got back from the store 30 minutes ago. I bought some corn, some pop and put $10 on tonight's powerball. I almost forgot about that, too.



You were shot? Yikes. What happened?


----------



## pacanis

Oxbow... who won the Derby? 

Yes


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Celebrated the 10th anniversary of my HA earlier this month.



Happy Anniversary, Andy, and hope you have no more HA anniversaries!

Oh shoot, Pac, did not know you were shot!  Yikes!  Who shot you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Oxbow... who won the Derby?
> 
> Yes



Orb won the Derby. No Triple crown, again.


----------



## pacanis

Hunting accident. The last year PA hunters did not have to wear any orange when small game hunting. So of course no one wore any orange when pheasant hunting. 
Three of us were converging where we thought a pheasant took cover. We couldn't get the dog to cross the wet area to hunt it out. I lost interest and moved about 15 yds away from where I was, or my buddy last saw me anyway. A bird flushed inbetween me and him and that's all she wrote. I took the blast OK, nothing got through my duck canvas, though it did knock me flat on my back, but one pellet hit me right above my collarbone, changed course and nicked my lung.
A few days in ICU and then the cardiac ward and I OK enough to go home, but cold air (and smoke) bothered my lung for a while.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks PF. I haven't paid attention to horse racing for a while (obviously).


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> Hunting accident. The last year PA hunters did not have to wear any orange when small game hunting. So of course no one wore any orange when pheasant hunting.
> Three of us were converging where we thought a pheasant took cover. We couldn't get the dog to cross the wet area to hunt it out. I lost interest and moved about 15 yds away from where I was, or my buddy last saw me anyway. A bird flushed inbetween me and him and that's all she wrote. I took the blast OK, nothing got through my duck canvas, though it did knock me flat on my back, but one pellet hit me right above my collarbone, changed course and nicked my lung.
> A few days in ICU and then the cardiac ward and I OK enough to go home, but cold air (and smoke) bothered my lung for a while.


 
hoo boy, pac, that sounds like it was a very close call.  glad you came out alright in the end.  you are wearing the orange colors now, right?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Thanks PF. I haven't paid attention to horse racing for a while (obviously).



You are welcome, I only pay attention to the big three, Derby, Preakness and Belmont.  I don't go to the races and definitely do not bet on them..."Why'd you pick that horse?" He had pretty eyes...


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> hoo boy, pac, that sounds like it was a very close call. glad you came out alright in the end. you are wearing the orange colors now, right?


 
uhh, I don't really hunt anymore  but I've been meaning to start again 
I finished out the year and couldn't stop flinching when I heard a closeby shot, especially during deer season (I did get my deer though). 
Now I'd just go out back where it's not public land, so not many hunters.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning/evening 

We had a lovely sleep in this morning, so nice and warm in bed, just didnt want to get out!

This morning Steve is cooking me a fry up YUM!! Looking forward to that 

I am going to do a bit more gardening today and we will be watching a movie or two this afternoon, nice relaxing one


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> Hunting accident. The last year PA hunters did not have to wear any orange when small game hunting. So of course no one wore any orange when pheasant hunting.
> Three of us were converging where we thought a pheasant took cover. We couldn't get the dog to cross the wet area to hunt it out. I lost interest and moved about 15 yds away from where I was, or my buddy last saw me anyway. A bird flushed inbetween me and him and that's all she wrote. I took the blast OK, nothing got through my duck canvas, though it did knock me flat on my back, but one pellet hit me right above my collarbone, changed course and nicked my lung.
> A few days in ICU and then the cardiac ward and I OK enough to go home, but cold air (and smoke) bothered my lung for a while.


 
OMG Pac .. that's a little too close for comfort  

So glad you made it okay !!


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> hoo boy, pac, that sounds like it was a very close call. glad you came out alright in the end. you are wearing the orange colors now, right?


 
Now V ... you know very well he has no time for silly things like hunting now .. he's too busy Makin' Bacon !!


----------



## pacanis

MrsLMB said:


> Now V ... you know very well he has no time for silly things like hunting now .. he's too busy Makin' Bacon !!


 
Heck, I put orange cones up around the smoker just so none of those NY hunters shoot it by accident


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Congrats, Andy...I will have a big celebration then, too. Have you had any "fake" HA's since yours? I've had three so far, feels like it but it's not, just anxiety.


 
I have had three HA's. Each time I thought it was a low blood pressure problem. I have a BP machine and Winthrop wants me to keep my eye on my BP. I don't have much faith in the home ones, although this one has been recommended by Winthrop. So I take it anyway before I take my BP meds. If it is too low like tonight, I have to pull my BP meds out and not take them. The symtoms are different for men and women. For me I get a slight pain in the back of my upper arms. For Spike, he gets a hard pressing pain in the middle of his chest. My blood pressure drops, his goes up. So if you think you are having a heart attack, you can't go by the symtoms your spouse had. It is better to call 911 instead and be sure.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Hunting accident. The last year PA hunters did not have to wear any orange when small game hunting. So of course no one wore any orange when pheasant hunting.
> Three of us were converging where we thought a pheasant took cover. We couldn't get the dog to cross the wet area to hunt it out. I lost interest and moved about 15 yds away from where I was, or my buddy last saw me anyway. A bird flushed inbetween me and him and that's all she wrote. I took the blast OK, nothing got through my duck canvas, though it did knock me flat on my back, but one pellet hit me right above my collarbone, changed course and nicked my lung.
> A few days in ICU and then the cardiac ward and I OK enough to go home, but cold air (and smoke) bothered my lung for a while.


 
Ouch! Big ouch! So glad you are still with us. 

I was having clusters of abscesses and had a really nasty one on my upper spine. It had grown tentacles and was starting to wrap around my spine. So they had to do surgery on it and left a big hole in my back. Every summer when I had a bathing suit on, folks would ask me what happened. I got sick of telling them so I made up a story. "I got caught in the crossfire and was shot by the police by accident. I don't like to talk about it." Everyone believed me, even my kids. For years they thought it was really true. The Pirate for years told all his friends that his mother had a bullet hole in her back. It wasn't until last year I finally told him the truth. Now he doesn't know what to believe.


----------



## Addie

Okay, I was sitting here with Spike and he had a brainstorm. (oh dear) For all our members in Engand and other countries that drive on the left side of the road, he has a question. 

We drive on the right side and in school we are taught to go up and down the right side of the stairs. 

So for those countries that drive on the left side, are you taught to go up and down the left side of the stairs? 

He needs to get a life. Too much time to think. This is not my child. I found him in a cabbage patch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pac, so glad you are still among the living.  We'd miss ya, even though we might not have known ya.



pacanis said:


> ...I got back from the store 30 minutes ago. I bought some corn, some pop and *put $10 on tonight's powerball*. I almost forgot about that, too.



Didja win?  Didja win??  *10, 13, 14, 22, 52 with Powerball number 11*

If you won I have a suggestion as to what you could do with some of the money.  More Bacon!  BaconBaconBacon.  OOoo, and a bigger smoker.  Hope ya won!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Happy Anniversary, Andy, and hope you have no more HA anniversaries!...



Gee, thanks, I think.  Actually, I was hoping to have a lot more anniversaries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Someone in Florida won it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats to our heart attack survivors.  Much better than winning a "reality" show on CBS.  Lots of healthy years ahead!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I only remember how long on the not smoking because I quit smoking the day before I had my heart attack...won't be forgetting that soon....



My Mom didn't know she was having a heart attack at age 60 - she thought it was a bad case of indigestion (she had a condition called "spasmodic stomach").  So what did she do?  Sit up all night long drinking coffee and smoking!   Once in the hospital where she couldn't smoke she figured she may as well stay off them so she didn't HA again.  Wasn't easy but she never smoked again.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Congrats, Andy...I will have a big celebration then, too.  Have you had any "fake" HA's since yours?  I've had three so far, feels like it but it's not, just anxiety.




A few days after getting out of the hospital we were in Costco.  I felt weird and panicked.  I took a nitro pill and all my systems went weird.  I got a ride to the hospital where they told me to go home because there was nothing wrong with me.

Since then, smooth sailing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> A few days after getting out of the hospital we were in Costco.  I felt weird and panicked.  I took a nitro pill and all my systems went weird.  I got a ride to the hospital where they told me to go home because there was nothing wrong with me.
> 
> Since then, smooth sailing.



LOL!  I was in Costco the day before having a heart attack, drove home having a heart attack, it woke me up three times during the night. I finally told Shrek the next morning (after looking up signs and symptoms online), "Well, it's either a medication reaction, a panic attack or a heart attack."

The techs were wheeling the EKG out of the room when I told them if they wanted a good reading on what I was experiencing they should hook me back up, it's starting again.  That was the big one that didn't stop.

The fakes happen on my left side, the real one was on my right.  Now that I know what to look for, I take anti-anxiety medication and it stops.  I used to have GI upsets when anxious, now I have heart symptoms


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Gee, thanks, I think.  Actually, I was hoping to have a lot more anniversaries.



Oops, that didn't come out right.  I meant many more non-HA anniversaries!  Oh, heck, you know what I meant!


----------



## Kylie1969

We are heading into the lounge room now to watch Star Trek 2009


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Congrats to our heart attack survivors.  Much better than winning a "reality" show on CBS.  Lots of healthy years ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom didn't know she was having a heart attack at age 60 - she thought it was a bad case of indigestion (she had a condition called "spasmodic stomach").  So what did she do?  Sit up all night long drinking coffee and smoking!   Once in the hospital where she couldn't smoke she figured she may as well stay off them so she didn't HA again.  Wasn't easy but she never smoked again.



I had symptoms that were nothing like what I had learned to watch for in a heart attack.  Felt like someone was squeezing my throat and my right shoulder.  No chest pain, actually no pain...just mild constriction.  Heck it was happening as we drove to the ER.  I sure got hollered at about not calling for an ambulance.  I was walking, talking and making jokes, didn't think I was in that much danger.


----------



## pacanis

I only the matched the powerball number.
Trying to decide what to do with my $4 "winnings"...


----------



## buckytom

buy 2 more tickets?  you never know.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! I was in Costco the day before having a heart attack, drove home having a heart attack, it woke me up three times during the night. I finally told Shrek the next morning (after looking up signs and symptoms online), "Well, it's either a medication reaction, a panic attack or a heart attack."
> 
> The techs were wheeling the EKG out of the room when I told them if they wanted a good reading on what I was experiencing they should hook me back up, it's starting again. That was the big one that didn't stop.
> 
> The fakes happen on my left side, the real one was on my right. Now that I know what to look for, I take anti-anxiety medication and it stops. I used to have GI upsets when anxious, now I have heart symptoms


 
Men are much better recognizing a HA than women. The symptoms are a lot different for women from men's. I have spray nitro. Three bottles of it. One beside my bed, one in my purse and it goes with me everywhere, and  one in the pocket on my scooter. It acts immediately. A heck of a lot faster then the pills.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I only the matched the powerball number.
> Trying to decide what to do with my $4 "winnings"...


 
That's an easy decision. More bacon. And if that is not possible, you can send it to me.


----------



## pacanis

True, that should about cover 1lb of store bacon.
I didn't get my other belly ordered until Friday and he is closed Mon & Tues. Add a week of curing onto that after I pick it up Wed and I just might run out of the last of the homemade bacon in the freezer.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had symptoms that were nothing like what I had learned to watch for in a heart attack.  Felt like someone was squeezing my throat and my right shoulder.  No chest pain, actually no pain...just mild constriction.  Heck it was happening as we drove to the ER.  I sure got hollered at about not calling for an ambulance.  I was walking, talking and making jokes, didn't think I was in that much danger.




I think it's comical when he doctors tell you about HA symptoms.  It could be pain in your arm, back, jaw, chest, neck, shoulder.  It could be heartburn, etc.

If I paid attention to every pain in those parts, I'd live in the ER.


----------



## pacanis

I don't rmember the last time I had such a busy day day and got done less  
Nothing had a flow or any sense of efficiency to it, but I did manage to turn the air-conditioning on today. So yes, I moved the switch on the bottom of the thermostats from Heat to Cool


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I managed to drop 1 cup of guacamole on the floor and my shoes...guess I really didn't want anymore guac...


----------



## simonbaker

I smoked for 19 years then just decided to quit 1 day, gained to much weight, but I no longer smoke. Dh has smoked since he was 12 years old. 3 years ago he had a heart attack on Christmas day, he was 49 years old. The dr. told him to stop smoking, cut back on red meat, try & reduce his stress level & exercise. He has done none of the above. I feel like he is a ticking time bomb. I have harped on him long enough. He still continues to smoke 2 packs a day & has not changed his lifestyle at all.    We have a 14 year old daughter. Time for me to lose more weight & get healthy, I want to be around for our daughter. I got back in the pool tonight for the 1st time in 5 weeks. It felt great. Feeling a little sore, I was in there 45 mn but only did 12 laps, pretty slow going but I am starting to feel it now. Took a pain pill, will take it a little more easy in the pool tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to drop 1 cup of guacamole on the floor and my shoes...guess I really didn't want anymore guac...


 
I thought you were going out.
Put the guac back in the fridge and step away from the door...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I smoked for 19 years then just decided to quit 1 day, gained to much weight, but I no longer smoke. Dh has smoked since he was 12 years old. 3 years ago he had a heart attack on Christmas day, he was 49 years old. The dr. told him to stop smoking, cut back on red meat, try & reduce his stress level & exercise. He has done none of the above. I feel like he is a ticking time bomb. I have harped on him long enough. He still continues to smoke 2 packs a day & has not changed his lifestyle at all.    We have a 14 year old daughter. Time for me to lose more weight & get healthy, I want to be around for our daughter. I got back in the pool tonight for the 1st time in 5 weeks. It felt great. Feeling a little sore, I was in there 45 mn but only did 12 laps, pretty slow going but I am starting to feel it now. Took a pain pill, will take it a little more easy in the pool tomorrow.



Take the pain pill 30 minutes before you hit the pool...You shouldn't hurt going in.  Then another as soon as you can after.  The pain pills are to help you move when you want to, like at the pool and during the day.  Don't be stingy with them or you won't want to move.


----------



## Dawgluver

We are hyper tick vigilant now.  DH picked a tiny dot off the back of his neck, and I dutifully incinerated it in an ashtray, even though I couldn't see it.

We're getting ready for our walk, though the sky is starting to darken and cloud up.  I think we should be OK for awhile, hopefully we won't get any nasty stuff.


----------



## Myrahstara

Sitting on the couch watching playoff hockey!


----------



## pacanis

Hockey?!
I'm sitting on the couch watching a Steven Segal movie. Same difference


----------



## Myrahstara

Of course hockey! Lol steven segal is awesome....which movie?


----------



## chopper

I'm watching the Fox News coverage of the tornado near OK City.  So sad.


----------



## Myrahstara

It's terrible. So destructive. Almost like it was just erased.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I thought you were going out.
> Put the guac back in the fridge and step away from the door...



We shifted our reservation to 6 instead of 5 since we were trying to get a hold of my stepson in Shawnee, OK.  We spoke with the DIL and everyone is fine.  Dinner was great.  More on the Dinner thread about what we ate.

The guac happened much earlier...ruined my water shoes.  I hope I can clean them, I've been wearing them since I had the toe surgery, only need them for another week.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went on our walk.  I wore a pair of knit shorts, the tie that holds them up had gone out on one side, this was not good.  I put my iPhone in one of the pockets, and it was enough weight that the shorts kept heading south.  Thankfully DH took Beagle's leash, and I stuffed the iPhone down my top,  otherwise the neighbors would have seen the moon a bit earlier than expected.

I fixed the shorts, fishing and poking with a crochet hook, and got the ties aligned.


----------



## Myrahstara

Easiest way to get a tie back through shorts or a hoodie is to pull it all the way out hook a safety pin through one end and push it back through. My gma showed me that


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, I've done that a few times too!  

Thankfully, it works now!


----------



## Myrahstara

Lol good!


----------



## Myrahstara

Late night brownies were a good idea


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> I'm watching the Fox News coverage of the tornado near OK City.  So sad.



When our son went out to college in AZ August of 1999 his twin sis and I drove him our there (Poor Dad was stuck at home because of his job  ) and drove right through the Oklahoma City/Moore area on the interstates.  I could not believe the destruction I saw even three months after the tornado.  Then a 37 mile long twister tore its way across MA almost two years ago.  I drive right through an area that was hit bad - the tornado finally lifted up only 3 1/2 miles from our home!  I feel bad for all those people who have to rebuild their lives...


----------



## pacanis

Myrahstara said:


> Of course hockey! Lol steven segal is awesome....which movie?


 
It was Under Siege 2. The one where he's on the train.


----------



## pacanis

Myrahstara said:


> Easiest way to get a tie back through shorts or a hoodie is to pull it all the way out hook a safety pin through one end and push it back through. My gma showed me that


 
Good tip.


----------



## Myrahstara

pacanis said:


> It was Under Siege 2. The one where he's on the train.



Fantastic movie!! Love the first one


----------



## Myrahstara

pacanis said:


> Good tip.



Thanks!! I've used it many times on shorts, hoodies, jackets.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning!

Lovely cold morning here today 

Not much happening today, which is nice as I have been out and about all week so far...just a nice relaxing one at home, hoping it rains all day, so I can cosy up on the recliner


----------



## justplainbill

Baking hutzelbrot and lebkuchen this morning, making up batches of chocolate and maple ice cream right after breakfast.


----------



## LPBeier

Today would be my Dad's 88th birthday and is the second one since his passing.  It is hard to believe he has been gone almost a year and a half.  I am scanning pictures for my nephews of our family and seeing some of Dad is both heartwarming and sad.  But I am focusing on the good memories.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Today would be my Dad's 88th birthday and is the second one since his passing...



Oh LP, I feel so bad for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Sadly, I think it doesn't get much easier as the years pass.  Thank goodness we all have our memories to balance the hurt.  It sounds like you have many happy ones.

It seems I've run out of stall tactics and I have to go clean house now.  I hate cleaning.  I would rather polish silver than dust.  I would prefer cleaning out the kitty's litter pans to vacuuming.  But I have a "stranger/friend"* spending a couple of days with us in early June and clean I must.

*We've known each other on-line for about 4-5 years. He's been like a second son over the internet.  Well he is currently hiking the Appalachian Trail and is due to arrive in MA about two weeks from now.  Himself is OK with us having him stop here for a couple days as a break.  Should be interesting!


----------



## LPBeier

CG, thanks so much for those comforting words and the cyberhug.  I thought I was coming to terms with my Mom's passing 18 years ago.  However, losing Dad and having my sister in this horrific battle with cancer makes it harder.  But I do treasure my good memories.

I too need to do cleaning today.  Once thing I learned in my chronic pain management program was pacing.  I will do one task that will take 20 - 30 minutes and may be strenuous (clean a bathroom, dust the bookshelves, etc.), then I will either go to the computer (when my hands work) for another half hour  or go to a different type of activity like sitting and folding laundry.  Then later I do another more strenuous activity.  Today the main focus is on our bedroom.  The pacing helps my pain and fatigue, but it also helps to break up the jobs so they aren't so arduous.  

I hope your visit goes well!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Today would be my Dad's 88th birthday and is the second one since his passing.  It is hard to believe he has been gone almost a year and a half.  I am scanning pictures for my nephews of our family and seeing some of Dad is both heartwarming and sad.  But I am focusing on the good memories.



Big hugs Laurie, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Kylie1969

I am off to do the grocery shopping very soon and have to get back in time as we have the gutter cleaning guy coming over this morning to clean all ours gutters


----------



## Addie

I was looking up some medical information and came across a piece about something I had been told in the hospital. 

Everytime you flush you toilet, a very fine mist comes back up into the air. You should step back immediately so the mist doesn't land on you. The piece gave more additional information than I received in the hospital. Most bathrooms have a toothbrush holder on one side of the sink and a glass holder on the other side. Make sure your tooth brush holder is on the far side from the toilet bowl. You should also keep paper cups in a dispenser type holder. And instead of just stepping back quickly, train your family to close the cover before flushing.


----------



## pacanis

I am staying cool in the A/C.
For the last several hours it felt like I was running around like a chicken with its head blown off from a .410 shotgun 
Much better now though. The TV isn't even on. Just chillin' and catching up on the webz.


----------



## Addie

This is not one of my better days. I just ache all over. It is most likely from the low pressure weather we have been experiencing for a couple of days. So I took a Vicodin. Hopes that helps. But in the meantime I got to thinking. When I have days like this, Spike has offered to set it up so that my 42" TV screen will be my computer monitor as well as for the TV. When I am feeling like this, sometimes just sitting up can be painful. If I allowed him to make my TV screen my computer monitor, I would always be in my bed. Not the best idea. I need to make myself get up and move around. So I have definitely scrapped that idea. With a wireless keyboard, I could sit in my chair with the footstool. But sitting can and does put pressure on the base of my spine. 

And for those who are wondering, "Does the weather really have an effect on the body?" You bet it does. I used to think my sister was just a hypochondriac when she would complain about the rainy days. But I was 20-30 years younger and didn't have such extensive arthritis. She had rheumatoid arthritis. The worse kind to have. I have psoriatic arthritis. Almost as bad. Now I know better. Keep moving. Keep moving!


----------



## MrsLMB

Addie said:


> And for those who are wondering, "Does the weather really have an effect on the body?" You bet it does. I used to think my sister was just a hypochondriac when she would complain about the rainy days. But I was 20-30 years younger and didn't have such extensive arthritis. She had rheumatoid arthritis. The worse kind to have. I have psoriatic arthritis. Almost as bad. Now I know better. Keep moving. Keep moving!


 
You got that right !!  I found out years ago that the weather is not your friend when you have aches and pains.  I told DH 2 days ago we were in for a big storm .. he laughed .. he's not laughing now !  The only time I was never affected by the weather was when I lived right on the coast out west.  The only thing I can come up with was that the weather moved on by so rapidly it didn't have time to hit me like it does here.  And yep .. keep moving .. hard to do but it's about all you can do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oddly enough, yesterday and today are the first in a long time that my ankles have hurt like heck.   Then again I've always been a little bit of a contrarian.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I was looking up some medical information and came across a piece about something I had been told in the hospital.
> 
> Everytime you flush you toilet, a very fine mist comes back up into the air. You should step back immediately so the mist doesn't land on you. The piece gave more additional information than I received in the hospital. Most bathrooms have a toothbrush holder on one side of the sink and a glass holder on the other side. Make sure your tooth brush holder is on the far side from the toilet bowl. You should also keep paper cups in a dispenser type holder. And instead of just stepping back quickly, train your family to close the cover before flushing.



We always put the toilet lid down when we flush the toilet for that very reason


----------



## Kylie1969

The gutter cleaning guy is here and he is doing such a thorough job, I am very pleased, and he is such a nice person too, well worth the $150.00


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I was looking up some medical information and came across a piece about something I had been told in the hospital.
> 
> Everytime you flush you toilet, a very fine mist comes back up into the air. You should step back immediately so the mist doesn't land on you. The piece gave more additional information than I received in the hospital. Most bathrooms have a toothbrush holder on one side of the sink and a glass holder on the other side. Make sure your tooth brush holder is on the far side from the toilet bowl. You should also keep paper cups in a dispenser type holder. And instead of just stepping back quickly, train your family to close the cover before flushing.


I don't know if it's true, but I was told that if you put the lid down, you just get the aerosol of water and microbes when you lift the lid later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't brush your teeth in the bathroom...


----------



## Dawgluver

We have an enthusiastic toilet at one of my schools.  You flush with your foot and have to immediately step back 10 ft.  It shoots up like a geyser and sprays all over the seat.  Thankfully it's in the basement and not often used.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If everything they say is bad really WAS that bad we'd all be dead already, right?   Or at least all chronically ill.  A few germs help the immune system.  



Dawgluver said:


> We have an enthusiastic toilet at one of my schools.  You flush with your foot and have to immediately step back 10 ft.  It shoots up like a geyser and sprays all over the seat.  Thankfully it's in the basement and not often used.



 Just don't shower in Dawg's fancy school toilet ^


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We have an enthusiastic toilet at one of my schools.  You flush with your foot and have to immediately step back 10 ft.  It shoots up like a geyser and sprays all over the seat.  Thankfully it's in the basement and not often used.



Ah!  A turbo-bidet...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am about to either bang my head on the desk or pour myself a pint glass of red wine.   I have been listening to my baseball game since 7:05 PM.  Since then I have washed a couple windows, fixed and cleaned up from dinner, played on the computer, done some mending...and the game has been rain delayed twice.  Almost 2 hours of wait time.  We were losing big, then coming back slowly but getting close until the second rain delay.  When they came back in the top of the 8th the Indians (home team) were down by only two.  Ack!  Our sure-handed center fielder just tipped a caught ball over the fence to give the opponent a 2-run home run!     Down by four with 1 inning to go.  Can they come back?  Hope I'm still sober by then.  *

_*FWIW, all references to heavy drinking are just in jest.  Yes I like a glass of wine but I do exercise caution and certainly don't drink and drive. _


----------



## Snip 13

Hi Guys  Sorry, been MIA for a while! Miss ya all! Busy with a new catering company I started with a friend. etc etc xoxo


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Snip!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, Snip, good to see you! Tell us about your new venture - sounds exciting


----------



## pacanis

Hey! Snipperooski!


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making a recipe of Belgian-style Yeast Waffles.  They'll be the "cake" for fresh strawberry shortcake.  The area strawberries are just now coming in and, this year, are wonderfully pump, juicy and sweet.  Takin' the waffles to Glenn's daughter's house tonight.  We'll cook out first, then.....yum!

Have a look-see:


----------



## MrsLMB

Katie H said:


> Just finished making a recipe of Belgian-style Yeast Waffles. They'll be the "cake" for fresh strawberry shortcake. The area strawberries are just now coming in and, this year, are wonderfully pump, juicy and sweet. Takin' the waffles to Glenn's daughter's house tonight. We'll cook out first, then.....yum!
> 
> Have a look-see:


 
Oh those are so pretty !!  The recipe sounds delish ... hope they are big hit !


----------



## MrsLMB

Snip 13 said:


> Hi Guys  Sorry, been MIA for a while! Miss ya all! Busy with a new catering company I started with a friend. etc etc xoxo


 

Welcome home Snip .. we missed you !!!

Can't wait to hear about your new venture !!!


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> Today would be my Dad's 88th birthday and is the second one since his passing.  It is hard to believe he has been gone almost a year and a half.  I am scanning pictures for my nephews of our family and seeing some of Dad is both heartwarming and sad.  But I am focusing on the good memories.




A big hug to you Laurie.  Birthdays are tough.  This past Sunday I observed the second anniversary of dh's death and that too was hard to believe.  Happy memories really help!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished delivering the Memorial Day pots to the local cemeteries.

My Grandmother always called it Decoration Day.

I think it is important to remember those who came before us and to pass those memories on to future generations.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Going to be doing my 2 hour volunteer stint at the library later.  I used to have a regular time and day but lately I've been kept very busy with shelf-reading.  Basically, scan each and every book down the line, making sure they are in the exact order.  I swear the books hop off the shelves at night to party, then can't find their way back to their correct "home".   Now I float and show up each week when it works best for me.  Might be doing something special today though since the library is hosting a special speaker this evening.

Before I leave I should clean out the hummingbird and Baltimore oriold feeders - a hummer and I spooked each other yesterday so I know for sure they're coming around again.  Yay!


----------



## Zhizara

Hey, Snip!  We missed you too!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I don't know if it's true, but I was told that if you put the lid down, you just get the aerosol of water and microbes when you lift the lid later.


 
That mist is liquid and liquid is heavier than air. Therefore it is not going to hang in the air waiting to come up and get you. It will reach its height capacity stopped by the lid and start its return trip to down.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> That mist is liquid and liquid is heavier than air. Therefore it is not going to hang in the air waiting to come up and get you. It will reach its height capacity stopped by the lid and start its return trip to down.


 
What about osmosis?


Speaking of germs, to this day, something I started as long ago as I can remember, if I see a dead animal in the road driving I stop breathing for a spell so I don't breathe in any nasties that might be picked up in the car.
Of course they would be picked up by the car's air vents and probably trapped to be breathed in later, but it's just one of those habits.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing a happy dance right now!  And that isn't easy for someone as crippled up as me!  

I was very happy with the room arrangement with me getting the smallest room for my craft/cake studio.  That was until I realized how much stuff I have for all my projects.  However, I still love the room and have been working on getting it organized.  

We got new neighbours upstairs from us and they have 4 adults and 3 little ones.  The noise is okay everywhere except over our bedroom, which is also along the wall where the stairs go up (we have our own entrance but the upper suites have a stairwell and hallway).  We got used to that sound, but now we hear everything from their main floor bedroom and the bathtub which seems to run a couple of hours straight every morning!

Dad's old room will be our new quiet bedroom and TB was going to take the current bedroom for his office and computer storage.  Today he told me the hookups in my current room are all set for the router, modem, etc. and that there is enough room for his stuff so he will move in here and I get the biggest room in the house for my studio!  It is only 9" wider than what will be our bedroom (but that IS 9" of closet space).  I never even thought of this and made sure he was okay with less space, which he is!

I can't wait to get started!


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> What about osmosis?
> 
> 
> Speaking of germs, to this day, something I started as long ago as I can remember, if I see a dead animal in the road driving I stop breathing for a spell so I don't breathe in any nasties that might be picked up in the car.
> Of course they would be picked up by the car's air vents and probably trapped to be breathed in later, but it's just one of those habits.



When we were kids we were told to do that when driving through highway tunnels, to protect us from carbon monoxide poisoning!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...to this day, something I started as long ago as I can remember, if I see a dead animal in the road driving I stop breathing for a spell so I don't breathe in any nasties....



I do the same thing pac, but only because my nose knows skunk!  Himself and our daughter smell it but aren't bothered, our son can't smell it at all, and I can smell 'em before I see em!  If the speed bump ends up being something else I start breathing again.

I'm stalling - should start supper.  Not even a big one, cheating with Trader Joe.


----------



## Kylie1969

Snip 13 said:


> Hi Guys  Sorry, been MIA for a while! Miss ya all! Busy with a new catering company I started with a friend. etc etc xoxo



That is brilliant news about the catering company, sounds great...good luck with it all


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie H said:


> Just finished making a recipe of Belgian-style Yeast Waffles.  They'll be the "cake" for fresh strawberry shortcake.  The area strawberries are just now coming in and, this year, are wonderfully pump, juicy and sweet.  Takin' the waffles to Glenn's daughter's house tonight.  We'll cook out first, then.....yum!
> 
> Have a look-see:



Wow, they look amazing Katie, not to mention very tasty


----------



## Kylie1969

The lawn mower guy has just been, always love the look of the lawns once they have just been done 

I have washed all the sheets, they are hanging out in the lovely sunshine, it is cold here this morning, but sunny!

I have made the bed with clean sheets. Now about to go and make some tuna mornay for lunch and then I have a load of ironing to do!

I also have to clean the oven....may leave that till tomorrow


----------



## pacanis

I should get dinner going too, CG, but too busy with other stuff.


----------



## Kylie1969

All the tuna mornay is made...I have already had some for lunch, delicious!

Done a heap of ironing, not much left to go and then relaxing on the lounge to watch some UK soaps


----------



## Somebunny

Watching the special news report of a bridge collapse about 45 miles south of us. This bridge is on the major north/south interstate ( I-5) from Canada to Mexico.  It crosses the Skagit River.  Thank goodness they are now reporting no fatalities, and only 3 people taken to hospital.  Miraculous .......since 71000 vehicles cross this bridge daily. I cross it often myself.  The river is fed by a glacial lake and is very cold at this time of year, likely 40-45 degrees.  The currents are extremely dangerous this is not a swimming river, at least not in the area of the bridge. I am just so amazed that so few vehicles were on it at the time if collapse.


----------



## buckytom

Kylie1969 said:


> All the tuna mornay is made...I have already had some for lunch, delicious!
> 
> Done a heap of ironing



wouldn't be easier to iron one thing at a time?  



Somebunny said:


> Watching the special news report of a bridge collapse about 45 miles south of us. This bridge is on the major north/south interstate ( I-5) from Canada to Mexico.



the bridge goes from canada to mexico?  man, that's a big bridge...  


sorry, just goofing around. i keep reading things very literally tonight.


----------



## Somebunny

Oh BT you must be tired


----------



## buckytom

yep. 

but i'll bet there's a few newfies out there who thought for a _minute_, "there's a bridge to mexico?"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sure there is!  It's one of those engineering marvels like the Cape Cod Canal Tunnel.  The tunnel must be real - I have a permit sticker for my car.


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> wouldn't be easier to iron one thing at a time?



 

It sure would


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been watching some TV, all rugged up on the recliner with a quilt, so comfy and warm...and fell asleep 

Feeling a little out of it now...must wake up, time for dinner


----------



## buckytom

lol, is it dinner or supper in your parts, starting so early.

scratch that.

erm, 2 bad choices of words.

aren't you a bit early?

geez, can i get a break with the double entendre?

what time do you have to start the stroganiff?

ok, i quit. 

have a nice day...


----------



## Kylie1969

He he 

Dinner is our main meal for the day, the evening meal...we usually have that around 5pm


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> wouldn't be easier to iron one thing at a time?
> 
> the bridge goes from canada to mexico? man, that's a big bridge...
> 
> sorry, just goofing around. i keep reading things very literally tonight.


 
You are so fresh! Go to your room, ALONE!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting in my car outside my pharmacy waiting for this rainstorm to blow through. It's pouring and there's a lot of wind. The last time I was here in high wind, it almost blew me down. The neuropathy in my feet makes it hard for me to withstand it.


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting in my car outside my pharmacy waiting for this rainstorm to blow through. It's pouring and there's a lot of wind. The last time I was here in high wind, it almost blew me down. The neuropathy in my feet makes it hard for me to withstand it.



Keep safe GG!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have not been up long, just enjoying a nice hot coffee 

My mum and her partner are having a garage sale this morning at Don's house...hope they sell, sell, sell!

We were going to drop by and have a look but we have to work on our new game and I must clean the oven today too...not looking forward to it...not the best thing to do on a Saturday morning 

Hope you are all having a nice evening!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting in my car outside my pharmacy waiting for this rainstorm to blow through. It's pouring and there's a lot of wind. The last time I was here in high wind, it almost blew me down. The neuropathy in my feet makes it hard for me to withstand it.


If high winds might blow you down, I'm glad you stayed in the car.


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Watching the special news report of a bridge collapse about 45 miles south of us. This bridge is on the major north/south interstate ( I-5) from Canada to Mexico.  It crosses the Skagit River.  Thank goodness they are now reporting no fatalities, and only 3 people taken to hospital.  Miraculous .......since 71000 vehicles cross this bridge daily. I cross it often myself.  The river is fed by a glacial lake and is very cold at this time of year, likely 40-45 degrees.  The currents are extremely dangerous this is not a swimming river, at least not in the area of the bridge. I am just so amazed that so few vehicles were on it at the time if collapse.



Bunny, we have crossed that bridge often as well as the I-5 is the best route for us to go to Seattle, Oregon or California (never been to Mexico).  I watched it in amazement on the TV (much better than the scheduled show on ABC, Wipeout!).  The cars actually went down with the bridge and were held up by the structure.  Those people were sitting on top of their car roofs.  

I know it is "another country" but is so close to home you can't help but be affected by it.  My heart goes out to those who went down, the rescuers, those who got over the bridge just in time or were able to stop just in time and everyone who will be affected for a long time until they can determine what happened and repair the damage.


----------



## Kylie1969

Oven is cleaned...as is all the bathroom, vanity etc

I had a bit more ironing to do...all done!

Now time to relax for awhile and have some lunch


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> Oven is cleaned...as is all the bathroom, vanity etc
> 
> I had a bit more ironing to do...all done!



OK, Kylie, you're hired!  When can you start?


----------



## pacanis

I'm building a gun. 
I'm a little further along than this picture a couple days ago, but not by much. Never having done this before I'm not sure when to grab the file and when to grab the sandpaper, so I'm opting for the sandpaper because it's less likely to have me buying a new part. Everything needs fitted.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't get it.  Did you buy a kit?  Why don't the parts fit together without being reworked?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Oven is cleaned...as is all the bathroom, vanity etc
> 
> I had a bit more ironing to do...all done!
> 
> Now time to relax for awhile and have some lunch


 
I have a better deal for you. I will do all your ironing for the next year if you do my vacuuming.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I don't get it. Did you buy a kit? Why don't the parts fit together without being reworked?


 
I bought all the parts separately, but that doesn't really make a difference. 1911's and many guns need hand fitted. Even within a manufacture's factory (Colt, Ruger...) they aren't simply put together. Although things will fit a lot better and need less reworking. 
That was actually a problem in WWI. You had two or three main weapons makers making the same gun to the same specs, yet the parts weren't interchangeable. That made them hard to fix in the field. Things got better later, but military weapons are built "loose" anyway to keep on working when dirty. Commercial and custom guns are built to much tigher tolerances because it makes them more accurate. And tighter tolerances means you fit each part to the next. Plus there are little things you do to make things work better.
I guess it would be like the guys who drop a Chevy smallblock into their Ford coupe.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I have a better deal for you. I will do all your ironing for the next year if you do my vacuuming.



Ads, I will let you borrow Roomba


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, I will let you borrow Roomba


 
You may not get it back. Does it have a name? Is it female or male? My Atlanta girlfriend calls hers Mr. Big Guy.


----------



## Kylie1969

LOL...Steve said, we call him "Roomba" 

It is a male, I always say he did this and he did that...he is like a pet in a way


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> LOL...Steve said, we call him "Roomba"
> 
> It is a male, I always say he did this and he did that...he is like a pet in a way


 
I think "Mr. Clean" would be a nice name for him.


----------



## Kylie1969

Or...Little Tyke 

When he decides to stop under the bed, right in the middle, I call him a little tyke  he is very hard to get out from that position!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Or...Little Tyke
> 
> When he decides to stop under the bed, right in the middle, I call him a little tyke  he is very hard to get out from that position!


 
 Now that is funny!


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, he does have me laughing at times 

It is funny as you grab hold of his handle on the top of him and you literally have to drag him out, it makes me feel like I am pulling out a little puppy by the collar


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I'm building a gun.....



So it had to come to THIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 with your bacon?


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> So it had to come to THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with your bacon?


 
I had to find _something_ to do while I wait for the bacons to cure


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been in the lounge room watching the film "IT" all afternoon, enjoyed it!

Just had some lovely dinner and now relaxing with a hot cup of tea 

Off to watch some Masterchef soon!


----------



## GotGarlic

Getting ready to staff the master gardener table at the farmer's market downtown. We have plants to sell and people to advise.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Take the pain pill 30 minutes before you hit the pool...You shouldn't hurt going in. Then another as soon as you can after. The pain pills are to help you move when you want to, like at the pool and during the day. Don't be stingy with them or you won't want to move.


 Appreciate the tip, thank you! I have been trying to alternate btween the tylenol & hydrocordone to try & wean myself off those pills. I'm down to about 3 hydro's per day. I tried the gym, the elliptical & recumbant bike are slow going but suprisingly made me feel better than the pool for now.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm enjoying a cup of tea on my patio while TB sleeps in and Violet sniffs everything in the yard to make sure nothing has changed since she did it last night! 

What a beautiful and peaceful morning.


----------



## MrsLMB

Just finished whipping up a batch of Mocha Cream Puffs, some sourdogh rolls and a potato salad .. the rest of the weekend cooking is up to DH and his handy dandy BBQ grill skills .. yep ... kick back time for me  yayyyyy !!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I bought all the parts separately, but that doesn't really make a difference. 1911's and many guns need hand fitted. Even within a manufacture's factory (Colt, Ruger...) they aren't simply put together. Although things will fit a lot better and need less reworking.
> That was actually a problem in WWI. You had two or three main weapons makers making the same gun to the same specs, yet the parts weren't interchangeable. That made them hard to fix in the field. Things got better later, but military weapons are built "loose" anyway to keep on working when dirty. Commercial and custom guns are built to much tigher tolerances because it makes them more accurate. And tighter tolerances means you fit each part to the next. Plus there are little things you do to make things work better.
> I guess it would be like the guys who drop a Chevy smallblock into their Ford coupe.




Thanks for explaining.  I learned a lot.  I knew military weapons were made loose to operate better dirty.  The rest is news to me.

So, do you need a gun permit to order individual pistol parts?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to clean off the dining table (flat space that gathers stuff) and set up my new toaster oven there.

I gotta get rid of some stuff before someone reports us to Hoarders...


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for explaining. I learned a lot. I knew military weapons were made loose to operate better dirty. The rest is news to me.
> 
> So, do you need a gun permit to order individual pistol parts?


 
The only thing the gov't keeps an eye on is the frame, or receiver. That's the main component and the part that has a serial number on it. Everything else I ordered came directly to me. 
I ordered the frame and slide from a company that makes frames and slides for 1911's. Then I had my local gun shop send him a copy of their Federal Firearms License. When the frame was done he sent it to them, they called me and then I went in and filled out the paperwork as if it was a working pistol.
If there was a problem with the frame I could send it back to the company and he could send it back to me because I already went through the background check for it. At least that's the way things work now...

Firearms older than fifty years I can have sent directly to me because I have a collector's license. That means I can buy certain guns, but I'm not supposed to sell them for a profit. 
So I can have a WWII 1911 sent directly to me, but a modern version of the exact same gun I can't. Kind of weird, huh?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, he does have me laughing at times
> 
> It is funny as you grab hold of his handle on the top of him and you literally have to drag him out, it makes me feel like I am pulling out a little puppy by the collar


 
I am going to have to ask my girlfriend Nanny in Atlanta if she has a problem with hers.


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting for TB to come back from walking Violet so we can head to the store.  When I get back I will make a fruit salad to take to my in-laws as dessert for dinner tonight.

I am also waiting for my next door neighbour's granddaughter to get ready for her grad tonight.  I have known her boyfriend since he was 9 and her for the past 6 years since we moved her.  They have both had tough lives and are doing well.  It will be nice to see them all dressed up!


----------



## simonbaker

Need to run to the store to pick some flowers up for the graves tomorrow. The 1 time of year we go to the cemetaries. Makes a person realize how short our time is on earth.


----------



## Addie

My grandfather on my mother's side was a tugboat captain. He and my g'mother's ashes were scattered at sea. As a result just about all my ancestors have been cremated. The only one not ot go back to the sea is my daughter. And I just cannot bring myself to go to the mausoleum where her ashes are.


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> Just finished whipping up a batch of Mocha Cream Puffs, some sourdogh rolls and a potato salad .. the rest of the weekend cooking is up to DH and his handy dandy BBQ grill skills .. yep ... kick back time for me  yayyyyy !!



That all sounds lovely Mrs L


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I am going to have to ask my girlfriend Nanny in Atlanta if she has a problem with hers.



She must be pretty lucky if she has never had to drag him out from under the bed


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Bruins/Rangers game.


----------



## pacanis

Watching The Last Samurai... again. Then it's over to TMC for some Gary Cooper. 
Dinner will be made and et in there somewhere.


----------



## Kylie1969

Recently had breakfast, having a hot coffee right now and just surfing at this point


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got the toaster oven set up, burned off as per the instructions.  Will think hard on what to cook in it first.  Heaven forbid I just do toast...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got the toaster oven set up, burned off as per the instructions. Will think hard on what to cook in it first. Heaven forbid I just do toast...


 
Toast is good... 
That's about all I use mine for, but I'm thinking of upgrading anyway.


----------



## bethzaring

just wrote two letters to friends back in Ohio


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just vacuumed the whole house, I have mopped the kitchen and bathroom floors, made the bed and done the dishes, now time for an early lunch, I am starving


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Toast is good...
> That's about all I use mine for, but I'm thinking of upgrading anyway.



This one has convection and is big enough for a 13 inch pizza.  I can cook whole meals in it.


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished supper, picked up a thin pizza & some wings at wal mart. Sitting & relaxing for the first time today in my recliner.  Rushing from 1 thing to the next most of the day.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just had a lovely hot shower ans washed my hair...showers are so much nicer in the col weather, you dont want to get out though 

Having some afternoon tea now and then going to play some Lego Undercover on the Wii U


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I have just had a lovely hot shower ans washed my hair...showers are so much nicer in the col weather, you dont want to get out though
> 
> Having some afternoon tea now and then going to play some Lego Undercover on the Wii U


 
I am fortunate in that I don't have to worry about paying for the water or heating it. So I can stay in there as long as I want to.

I just finished sitting here for three hours listening to The Vienna Boys Choir clips on YouTube. I need to get up and stretch the old body.


----------



## Rocklobster

Good morning. I am just getting up and trying to wake up to go to work. We have a brunch on Sundays. 7:30 start time for a 9:00 opening. I like being back in food service but don't like the weekend work. It's even more fun(not) when I play with the band the night before. Nothing like going to work on 3 hours sleep.


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Good morning. I am just getting up and trying to wake up to go to work. We have a brunch on Sundays. 7:30 start time for a 9:00 opening. I like being back in food service but don't like the weekend work. It's even more fun(not) when I play with the band the night before. Nothing like going to work on 3 hours sleep.


 
And a good morning to you. Serving the public in any manner means giving up your life.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> And a good morning to you. Serving the public in any manner means giving up your life.



Not when you volunteer and choose your hours, like I do  There are plenty of 9-5 jobs serving the public as well.

I'm reading the Sunday paper and helping DH plan the menu and shopping list for an annual event he does for about 24 science teachers in the district. He and a couple of others teach a graduate class funded by a grant. As a capstone for the class, they take the teachers to a state park and rent a couple of lodges. They give their final presentations on their projects (project-based learning for students) and do a one-day canoe/kayak trip on the James River. I usually go to help cook, but this year I'm going to visit my sister, BIL and Dad in Austin next weekend.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Not when you volunteer and choose your hours, like I do  There are plenty of 9-5 jobs serving the public as well.
> 
> I'm reading the Sunday paper and helping DH plan the menu and shopping list for an annual event he does for about 24 science teachers in the district. He and a couple of others teach a graduate class funded by a grant. As a capstone for the class, they take the teachers to a state park and rent a couple of lodges. They give their final presentations on their projects (project-based learning for students) and do a one-day canoe/kayak trip on the James River. I usually go to help cook, but this year I'm going to visit my sister, BIL and Dad in Austin next weekend.


 
Sounds like has a busy time ahead. I would love to go on that canoeing trip. I am killing time until I know my daughter is up. This is her chemo week and I know she spends most of it in bed. I just wish I could do something to help her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just waking up...trying to decide if I am human or ogre today...


----------



## Claire

Cleaning the floor of my downstairs bathroom/utility room/laundry room/mud room.  Needless to say, with such multi-purposing, the floor catches a lot of yuck:  Mud year round, de-icer, melting ice/snow, salt and boots strewn around all winter, gardening clogs, sneakers, yet more mud, and grass and leaf trimmings all summer, lint flying from the clothes dryer year round, dog bathing stuff and hair all around.  Ugh!  It is a chore!


----------



## Dawgluver

Trying to find the dining room under all the stuff, and sorting through a bunch of Mom's old papers and her costume jewelry.  I need to find a place that does bulk shreddng.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Trying to find the dining room under all the stuff, and sorting through a bunch of Mom's old papers and her costume jewelry.  I need to find a place that does bulk shreddng.




Try the UPS Store if there is one near, if not they may know who does.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Try the UPS Store if there is one near, if not they may know who does.



Great idea, thanks PF!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just waking up...trying to decide if I am human or ogre today...


 
In my eyes you are always human.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm parading around wearing Mom's costume jewelry that I've been sorting through.  It goes well with my vintage sweatshirt.   Nothing of value, but some fun stuff.  Will have to give a bunch to Goodwill.

We tried to go for a walk, but keep getting rained on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> In my eyes you are always human.



Definitely an ogre today...


----------



## pacanis

I am drinking a beer, watching the tube and reconnecting with my foodie side. I've been working on my pistol project off and on, mostly on, since this morning and need a mindless breather. I hope someone has posted some food pics to look at.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm parading around wearing Mom's costume jewelry that I've been sorting through. It goes well with my vintage sweatshirt. Nothing of value, but some fun stuff. Will have to give a bunch to Goodwill.
> 
> 
> We tried to go for a walk, but keep getting rained on.


 
You sound like a little girl playing dressup in her Mommy's jewelry.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely an ogre today...


 
Sounds like you are not having a good day. Sit back and have some special time with the Shrek.


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> Cleaning the floor of my downstairs bathroom/utility room/laundry room/mud room. Needless to say, with such multi-purposing, the floor catches a lot of yuck: Mud year round, de-icer, melting ice/snow, salt and boots strewn around all winter, gardening clogs, sneakers, yet more mud, and grass and leaf trimmings all summer, lint flying from the clothes dryer year round, dog bathing stuff and hair all around. Ugh! It is a chore!


 
Hey, it is a holiday weekend. Take some time off and enjoy it. The house will be there long after you.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely an ogre today...




still, it must be nice to have a choice....


----------



## vitauta

Addie said:


> Sounds like you are not having a good day. Sit back and have some special time with the Shrek.




it's probably 'the shrek' who put her in that ogre state of mind in the first place....


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> it's probably 'the shrek' who put her in that ogre state of mind in the first place....


 
You can't help but love The Shrek. We blame him for everything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Shrek, he's so abused.  Sitting over there eating the homemade hamburger he wanted, even though he knew there was no burger or buns in the house...and ice cream for dessert.  Poor Shrek.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Shrek, he's so abused.  Sitting over there eating the homemade hamburger he wanted, even though he knew there was no burger or buns in the house...and ice cream for dessert.  Poor Shrek.



Do ya think he checked the fridg. before he place his order?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Do ya think he checked the fridg. before he place his order?



Totally possible!!    Oh well, I wasn't doping anything but watching TV anyway.  Got me out of the apartment for a couple hours.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> You sound like a little girl playing dressup in her Mommy's jewelry.



You got it, Addie!  Poor old lady, I was able to untangle years of her neck chains that her arthritis wouldn't let her do.  Now they're hanging on my herb rack.  Mom loved her costume jewelry!  I also have a box of single clip-on earrings and bunches of cheap rings and bracelets.  Sibs aren't interested, though my sister wants the wedding rings, probably so she can sell them.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You got it, Addie! Poor old lady, I was able to untangle years of her neck chains that her arthritis wouldn't let her do. Now they're hanging on my herb rack. Mom loved her costume jewelry! I also have a box of single clip-on earrings and bunches of cheap rings and bracelets. Sibs aren't interested, though my sister wants the wedding rings, probably so she can sell them.


 
Check to make sure the chains are the real thing. I think you should keep the heaviest wedding ring yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Check to make sure the chains are the real thing. I think you should keep the heaviest wedding ring yourself.



None are real.  Funny, I looked up how to check for "real" gold.  One site suggested a magnet.  Real gold doesn't stick to a magnet.  I opened a small plastic packet of stuff in one of Mom's jewelry crap, and there was a whole bunch of stuff stuck to something.  Turned out it was a set of very strong magnets.  Very useful!


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> Good morning. I am just getting up and trying to wake up to go to work. We have a brunch on Sundays. 7:30 start time for a 9:00 opening. I like being back in food service but don't like the weekend work. It's even more fun(not) when I play with the band the night before. Nothing like going to work on 3 hours sleep.



You are doing well Rock, keep up the good work and get some sleep


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I'm parading around wearing Mom's costume jewelry that I've been sorting through...Will have to give a bunch to Goodwill.



You could also check with any resale shops in the area.  Some parts of the country have a big demand for that kind of stuff.  Or if you have a community theatre nearby, offer it to them.  Trust me, any little theatre I've done stuff with loves getting all sorts of period things.  Most have a very nicely maintained costume and props department.  Just be careful if you're IN a show and don't get back in time to pull the items you loaned for the run of the show....


----------



## Addie

It is just after five a.m. and I just had to turn the heat back on. 

I was looking at my shopping list and it is going to be a long one this time. I have to stock up for the summer. My daughter every weekend has a BBQ in her yard and I always bring or even just send something. A cake, potato salad, macoroni salad, baked beans, cookies, etc. Always one of her childhood favorites. And her family never says no either.

I talked with her yesterday. She is feeling good. But now her doctors are telling her more and more what to expect. Her brain is still swollen so they can't tell from the MRI just what the cancer is doing. At the begining they told her she would be taking the chemo pills for one year. Now they are telling her that some patients are on them for 18 months, two or even three years before they can tell what is going on. It may take that long for the swelling to go down. Well, she is not discouraged, but she is angry that they are not giving her the whole picture. "How can I rebuild my life if I don't know what to expect?" I managed to calm her down and remind her that not only she, but everyone that knows her are happy that they are saying she might be on the chemo for three years, but they expect her to be alive for three years. She hadn't looked at it that way. She is also going through her wardrobe to get ready to go back to work. I think that is the best thing she can do. She will work part time three weeks out of the month. Enough to protect her benefits.


----------



## Claire

Addie said:


> Hey, it is a holiday weekend. Take some time off and enjoy it. The house will be there long after you.



... and it will be long after me; it was built in 1863!  Not the bathroom, obviously, we place it at around 1900 for the structure, 60s for the fixtures.  I had to re-do the floors myself a few years back because they were in desperate need.  The sub-floor we hired pros for (we were afraid, really afraid, that we would fall through the floor and had no idea what is underneath!).  The next time we save up enough $$$ for home work (the last two savings have been for re-roofing, the one before that for kitchen walls), I think that floor will be it.  I'd like tile, but, in fact, it would raise the level of the floor too much.  Husband is thinking laminate.  It'll be awhile, though.  Meanwhile ... it really doesn't matter, that floor needs to be scrubbed thoroughly at least once a month (I mean really hands-and-knees, as opposed to the swipe here and there it gets every few days).  But today is just relaxation simply because I did work a lot yesterday.  Put in the last of my seeds (with our constant rain, a good time for weeding and seeding) and finished up spring housecleaning.  Today a few friends will drop by for drinks and snacks, and we'll segue into hopefully better weather.


----------



## Addie

Claire, I once lived in a house that was built in the early 1700's. It still had the original wide floor boards. You could see the axe marks. And they made for great splinters for the bare feet. All the coats of paint over the years could not keep those spinters down.


----------



## Katie H

Been enjoying being outside spending time watering all the lovely plants, with Bella's help, of course.  Don't think I was doing it correctly today as she was constantly chattering as I went.  She's a very sociable kitty and loves her mommy and daddy, especially her daddy.

Just finished making the base for fresh strawberry ice cream.  We've had some fantastic strawberries this week and have enjoyed them every way possible.  Yum!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Getting ready to boil the daylights out of a bone from a hame that we baked last night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tried out the new toaster oven on...toast...dries it out too much.  But, since it is also a convection oven it will do a lot more than just toast.  Roasting some meat balls later for Shrek's Beef lo mein.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tried out the new toaster oven on...toast...dries it out too much. But, since it is also a convection oven it will do a lot more than just toast. Roasting some meat balls later for Shrek's Beef lo mein.


 
I like my meatballs done in the oven rather than frying them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> You could also check with any resale shops in the area.  Some parts of the country have a big demand for that kind of stuff.  Or if you have a community theatre nearby, offer it to them.  Trust me, any little theatre I've done stuff with loves getting all sorts of period things.  Most have a very nicely maintained costume and props department.  Just be careful if you're IN a show and don't get back in time to pull the items you loaned for the run of the show....



Great ideas, CG!  Thanks!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tried out the new toaster oven on...toast...dries it out too much. But, since it is also a convection oven it will do a lot more than just toast. Roasting some meat balls later for Shrek's Beef lo mein.


 
Were you using a toaster oven before for toast?
I haven't found a toaster oven yet that doesn't dry out toast more than a toaster does. Probably because the coils are further away and it takes longer. You need to start liking lighter toast and it will be better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Were you using a toaster oven before for toast?
> I haven't found a toaster oven yet that doesn't dry out toast more than a toaster does. Probably because the coils are further away and it takes longer. You need to start liking lighter toast and it will be better.



Have never used a toaster oven before.  The toast was way too crispy even on a med setting.  I can handle using the toaster for toast.  Finding out now how it does on convection - bake with raw meat balls.  

I'm really hoping Shrek will be apt to use it to fix his meals while I am at work since "I don't see any reason to heat up the entire oven for a meal for myself."  Trying to get him to eat healthier is making me crazy.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am heading out to use a voucher I have for a clothes shop, may get a nice top!

Have a few other bits and pieces to get too...so I had better get to it


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have never used a toaster oven before. The toast was way too crispy even on a med setting. I can handle using the toaster for toast. Finding out now how it does on convection - bake with raw meat balls.
> 
> I'm really hoping Shrek will be apt to use it to fix his meals while I am at work since "I don't see any reason to heat up the entire oven for a meal for myself." Trying to get him to eat healthier is making me crazy.


 
That's what I thought. That was my biggest complaint with my toaster oven, but I didn't want to drag out a toaster all the time just for toast. I think I just got used to it being drier, but not toasting quite as dark helps, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That's what I thought. That was my biggest complaint with my toaster oven, but I didn't want to drag out a toaster all the time just for toast. I think I just got used to it being drier, but not toasting quite as dark helps, too.



LOL!  Toast should not cause bleeding gums, specially since I am on a blood thinner.  The meatballs were...okay.  I hope I get the hang of it soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you do too, PF!  Sounds like a cool appliance!

Good gravy, I have enough silver colored chains to encircle the globe at least 3 times.  Have no idea what Mom was thinking.  Why would anyone need all these necklaces???  One is at least 8 ft long.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! Toast should not cause bleeding gums, specially since I am on a blood thinner. The meatballs were...okay. I hope I get the hang of it soon.


 
Good point! Bleeding gums are for flossing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you do too, PF!  Sounds like a cool appliance!



It's this one: The Smart Oven


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...I think I just got used to it being drier, but not toasting quite as dark helps, too.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Toast should not cause bleeding gums...




I don't eat a lot of sliced bread so I keep a loaf in the freezer.  Two slices go in the toaster over frozen solid and come out nicely toasted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I don't eat a lot of sliced bread so I keep a loaf in the freezer.  Two slices go in the toaster over frozen solid and come out nicely toasted.



How long and at what temp?  By the time it preheats I can have toast from the toaster and it doesn't inflict damage.


----------



## pacanis

You're supposed to preheat a toaster oven before you make toast?
I never bothered. I don't preheat a regular toaster. Maybe that's why we are getting different results.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL! Toast should not cause bleeding gums, specially since I am on a blood thinner. The meatballs were...okay. I hope I get the hang of it soon.


 
Meatballs in the oven cook rather quickly. You have to keep an eye on them. I always turn them halfway. I also use the residual heat to finish the cooking.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How long and at what temp?  By the time it preheats I can have toast from the toaster and it doesn't inflict damage.



I have the super basic TO pictured.  Bottom knob is a timer/on/off dial, middle knob sets function - bake, broil/toast etc.  Top knob sets temp.

For two slices of frozen bread I set the middle knob to the line between Medium and Dark.  I can't imagine that translates directly to your TO.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This one preheats before it does anything.  It's called a Smart Oven, maybe smarter than me...


----------



## Dawgluver

DH prefers bread that, when toasted, rips the heck out of my mouth.  And if I don't immediately follow up with a Placker, it ain't pretty.

We keep the oral shredder bread in the freezer too.

You guys need to stop talking about TOs.  Now I want one too.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This one preheats before it does anything.  It's called a Smart Oven, maybe smarter than me...




While it would be a pain in the butt, if you run a toast cycle empty then immediately put your bread into the preheated oven, it would toast faster with less drying out.


----------



## Addie

I was sitting here peacefully in my home reading posts and answering some. Then I hear a God awful crash on the highway right next to our building. It sounded like a large truck. We have oil tankers on this highway all the time. So when I hear a crash with that much noise, I get wee bit nervous. It was a car that hit the Median strip curb and the car flipped over and spun around so that it was facing the opposite direction and landed on the Median strip. There is debris for about a quarter of a mile. People rushed over to the car and helped the driver get out. He calmly walked across the highway and sat down on the grass waiting for the police. The backup is forever. It is at times like this that I am glad I don't drive. 

Spike was out there walking Teddy. So I got a chance to play with him. He was so excited to see me. There were other folks out with their dogs and he just went crazy. It is a good thing Spike keeps him on the leash at all times. 

Three of my daughter's children showed up today. They came to pick up the key for the mausoleum. They stayed for a while, then they went out and bought me an eggplant sandwich with FF. I ate half of it and gave the FF and the other half to Spike. It was too much food for me. They also brought me a beautiful bouquet of mixed flowers. It has five flowers in it. But that is okay. that is five more flowers than I had before they arrived. It was so good to see them. They will be back in three weeks. 

So now I am going to try to watch the series on First Ladies of the White House on CSpan.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Good gravy, I have enough silver colored chains to encircle the globe at least 3 times.  Have no idea what Mom was thinking.  Why would anyone need all these necklaces???  One is at least 8 ft long.



My Aunt had some similar to that.  I was almost 5' 7" at the time and if I held one necklace over my head it nearly touched the floor.  She would wrap it a couple times around her neck and have the loops hang at three different lengths.  If I wore it like that I'd probably end up choking myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Aunt had some similar to that.  I was almost 5' 7" at the time and if I held one necklace over my head it nearly touched the floor.  She would wrap it a couple times around her neck and have the loops hang at three different lengths.  If I wore it like that I'd probably end up choking myself.



  Mom was under 5'.  I'm almost 6'.  If Mom wore that necklace, she'd probably step on it, and might have left us much earlier!

She was always annoyed about going through airport checkin, they made her take off her jewelry.  It must have accounted for at least 50% of her body weight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I'm really hoping Shrek will be apt to use it to fix his meals while I am at work since "I don't see any reason to heat up the entire oven for a meal for myself."  Trying to get him to eat healthier is making me crazy.



I've given up on retraining Himself.  Now I just tell him if he strokes out he danged well better die 'cuz I won't wipe his drool or change his diaper. 

I've had my Cuisinart convection oven/toaster/broiler for about ten years.  Once you get the hang of it, and figure out what does best in the regular setting and what does best "convected".  Eventually you'll use it for most stuff that's too small to put in the regular oven.  I tend to use the rack in the higher of the two positions so that air circulates.  Wasn't a good idea the one time I used the toaster oven for homemade bread.  It came out with two parallel dents in its top.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've given up on retraining Himself.  Now I just tell him if he strokes out he danged well better die 'cuz I won't wipe his drool or change his diaper.
> 
> I've had my Cuisinart convection oven/toaster/broiler for about ten years.  Once you get the hang of it, and figure out what does best in the regular setting and what does best "convected".  Eventually you'll use it for most stuff that's too small to put in the regular oven.  I tend to use the rack in the higher of the two positions so that air circulates.  Wasn't a good idea the one time I used the toaster oven for homemade bread.  It came out with two parallel dents in its top.



I'm a nurse...I'll be able to hire a suitable person (s) to take care of Shrek...

As for the oven, I'm also hoping it won't heat up the apartment so much during the summer.  This one has three levels for the rack and 9 settings from toast to warm.  Like I mentioned, it may be too smart for me.  I still have a microwave with an on/off dial and no cell phone.


----------



## Kylie1969

I ended up buying a nice cotton hoodie, in a burgundy colour, it is so nice


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's this one: There


----------



## Kylie1969

Just had a lovely dinner...I made some lamb mince rissoles, they were delicious!

Now enjoying a cuppa before retiring to the lounge to watch some TV


----------



## pacanis

That's similar to my TO, Andy. The bottom knob is the toast knob.

That sounds like a heckuva crash, Addie. The guy must have been belted in or he probably would not be walking away from it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> While it would be a pain in the butt, if you run a toast cycle empty then immediately put your bread into the preheated oven, it would toast faster with less drying out.


 
That is what I do. I heat it up first. I even did that when I had my toaster. I heat it up for about 45 seconds to one minute. I know, you have to wait, but you get the kind of toast you want. Whenever I want toast, for some reason I always want cocoa with it. 

Good morning everyone. Today looks like it is going to be nice and sunny and not too hot, so I am going to take a ride over to the beach.


----------



## Rocklobster

Just waking up myself. Having a rare day off, as of late.  One of the guys is booking a few days off to get married in a few weeks so I am going to cover for him, which means working about 14 days straight. I am taking a few off now before the stretch of summer madness starts. Think I may get some fried chicken this afternoon and head to the beach for some lunch with my GF. Then it's off to the house for lawn cutting, dog walking and frisbee playing with my daughter.
Then home to stuff a pork tenderloin.


----------



## Addie

Rocklobster said:


> Just waking up myself. Having a rare day off, as of late. One of the guys is booking a few days off to get married in a few weeks so I am going to cover for him, which means working about 14 days straight. I am taking a few off now before the stretch of summer madness starts. Think I may get some fried chicken this afternoon and head to the beach for some lunch with my GF. Then it's off to the house for lawn cutting, dog walking and frisbee playing with my daughter.
> Then home to stuff a pork tenderloin.


 
I'll take a piece of that chicken. Sounds like you have a nice day ahead. Except for the lawn mowing.


----------



## scotty71

Rocklobster said:


> Just waking up myself. Having a rare day off, as of late. One of the guys is booking a few days off to get married in a few weeks so I am going to cover for him, which means working about 14 days straight. I am taking a few off now before the stretch of summer madness starts. Think I may get some fried chicken this afternoon and head to the beach for some lunch with my GF. Then it's off to the house for lawn cutting, dog walking and frisbee playing with my daughter.
> Then home to stuff a pork tenderloin.


 
 Beach in Ottowa Canada ??? boy o boy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to rain all day...guess I might as well just go to work.


----------



## Rocklobster

Hey! There is a very small window of opportunity for this type of activity.  Gotta git while the gettin's good. The Ottawa river is quite nice. Clear, picturesque, and really friggin' cold...


----------



## bakechef

Watching Game of Thrones on my new 60" LED TV.  I didn't realize how HUGE it would look in my living room, 

My justification for buying it was that my partner has bad eyesight, and this helps him see the tv better, yup that's it...

Amazon's "white glove" delivery is pretty awesome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We can't get anything bigger in this apartment and still be able to sit far enough away so we don't ruin our eyesight...


----------



## buckytom

that eyesight nonsense is well, crapola.

it was based on fear of radiation from tv's of yore, and because people feared that watching something so close was bad for you.

it was nonsense.

current tv's produce negligible radiation, as well as watching smething a few feet away being nothing.

handheld video games are the worst culprit, having kids see no longer than their arms (which reduces their developing depth perception, and in oppositon they need to learn to focus on long distance things such as landscapes). a balance between sports and video games s critical.

ok, so sayeth i.

check it out.


----------



## buckytom

in other words, old folks have nothing to worry about.

sit as close as is comfortable for you.

believe me.

my dad is almost 90. he wants a theatre in his house just to be able to see everything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> that eyesight nonsense is well, crapola.
> 
> it was based on fear of radiation from tv's of yore, and because people feared that watching something so close was bad for you.
> 
> it was nonsense.
> 
> current tv's produce negligible radiation, as well as watching smething a few feet away being nothing.
> 
> handheld video games are the worst culprit, having kids see no longer than their arms (which reduces their developing depth perception, and in oppositon they need to learn to focus on long distance things such as landscapes). a balance between sports and video games s critical.
> 
> ok, so sayeth i.
> 
> check it out.



Seeing (or not seeing) that both of us wear coke bottle bottoms for eyeglasses...I do have a problem with focusing with my trifocals.  Have to decide how I want to hold my head.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Watching Game of Thrones on my new 60" LED TV. I didn't realize how HUGE it would look in my living room,
> 
> My justification for buying it was that my partner has bad eyesight, and this helps him see the tv better, yup that's it...
> 
> Amazon's "white glove" delivery is pretty awesome.


 
You certainly don't want to be the cause of him needing eye surgery. And if anyone questions you, you lie and I will swear to it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just got home a couple hours ago.  I was websurfing, Himself was reading an article on the internet, and I decided we needed to be spontaneous!  Now if you knew me IRL you would know that it takes me about 24 hours notice to be "spontaneous".  I don't "do" spontaneous.  We headed south through CT, ending up at Mystic.  Stopped somewhere on the way home to eat.  Here we are near the shore and Himself gets - a TurkeyBLT Club.   I got fish.  Details in the supper thread.

The best thing about running away from home is you don't have to do any work.  The bad thing...you come home to the work.  Well, it will keep for another day.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> ...
> handheld video games are the worst culprit, having kids see no longer than their arms (which reduces their developing depth perception, and in oppositon they need to learn to focus on long distance things such as landscapes). a balance between sports and video games s critical.
> 
> ok, so sayeth i.
> 
> check it out.


 
That's really interesting. You would know, you've got a kid and I'm sure are up on this stuff, but just walking tests your depth perception. 
I'm not saying that you are wrong, just that I haven't read or seen anyone else say that doing something at arms' length inhibits the growth of a young person's depth perception.
That leads me to wonder if focusing at an arms' length task makes ones' closer depth perception more accute. If it could produce the next skilled surgeon... especially the ones who do keyhole surgery working from camera monitors, where their eyes are focused one place while their hands do their own thing. hmmm...


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> You certainly don't want to be the cause of him needing eye surgery. And if anyone questions you, you lie and I will swear to it.



I knew you'd have my back!


----------



## Addie

My pleasure to be there for you.

Isn't there a wedding coming up soon? I am looking forward to hearing all about it.  And one for each of you.


----------



## Addie

I am killing time until my ride arrives for my cardio visit. So much joy with all this miserable rain coming down to spoil my parade. Oh well, I am small enough that I can dodge between the drops.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today is an ogre day...why does the tv have to be blaring at 5:30 am?


----------



## MrsLMB

Just finished planting the last of what we bought yesterday.  Tomatoes - 5 plants, yellow banana peppers - 5 plants, giant marconi peppers - 1 plant, purple, yellow, red, orange, green bell peppers - 1 plant each, hostas - 4 plants, coral bells - 5 plants, moon flowers - 50 seeds, marigolds - at least a bazillion seeds, johnny jump-ups - 1 pkt of seeds, 4 o'clocks - 2 pkts of seeds, purple petunias - 48 plants.  All this and it's only 8:30 am .. and already my back is aching !   But it's done .. yay on that !


----------



## pacanis

Getting ready to hook the rake up to the tractor. That little rainstorm we had last night overflowed the creek, bringing with it all kinds of debris into my yard. Too much to rake by hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Getting ready to hook the rake up to the tractor. That little rainstorm we had last night overflowed the creek, bringing with it all kinds of debris into my yard. Too much to rake by hand.



Was wondering if that tornado last night was near you...you must have been on the edge of the storm.


----------



## pacanis

CG told me about that this morning. I didn't know anything about it.
The local news is saying it is being investigated by a specialist to see if it was actually a tornado.
I went to bed early last night because the storm was affecting my satellite TV. It was one heck of a thunder/lightning storm for sure. And the temps increased dramatically. It feels like August outside today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Today is an ogre day...why does the tv have to be blaring at 5:30 am?



Headphones for him PF.  They've saved Himself's life and my sanity.  "TV Ears" work too but the headphones are cheaper.  As a bonus our kitty likes playing with the wire that runs from the TV to his ears.


----------



## Addie

I was up at three a.m., took a shower, short nap, got ready for Dr. appt. Got home, tired, and still had half of my morning pills to take. If I take them on an empty stomach, I will be paying for it all day. What have I got?

one small can of seasoned diced tomatoes
half an onion
two small link sausages minus casings
Angel hair pasta
butter, salt. 

Puree tomatoes after draining watery juice. Drank the juice
diced the onion
crumbled sausage meat, sauteed with onion
Add pureed tomatoes
Simmer on very low

Cook angel hair pasta. Enough for two bowls.
Drain, add to tomato mixture.
Finish with a large pat of butter and salt
Onions still have some bite is how I like them

Perfection. Take pills. Now is the time for a long nap. Doc Martin is on tonight. Will have second bowl when I wake up.


----------



## pacanis

I just got done ranting to the Direct TV girl.
I was looking up their number when they called me. I said, Hey, what a coincidence, you go first. Free HBO and a free movie every Saturday. Yay me.
I'll stay with them one more month. I was just going to cancel them, too. Free is free though, even though I'm paying out the wazoo for another month.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just checked into my flight to Austin, Tx., tomorrow morning to visit my sister, BIL and Dad (he's flying in from Calif.). Upgraded to first class for $135. The ticket was free for points we built up on our credit card  Will be back Tuesday!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just returned home recently from the grocery shopping


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Headphones for him PF.  They've saved Himself's life and my sanity.  "TV Ears" work too but the headphones are cheaper.  As a bonus our kitty likes playing with the wire that runs from the TV to his ears.



I don't know what was worse...Don Imus and his crew yelling at each other or the yodeling cowboy and shootout...all I know is my brain was not ready for it this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Just checked into my flight to Austin, Tx., tomorrow morning to visit my sister, BIL and Dad (he's flying in from Calif.). Upgraded to first class for $135. The ticket was free for points we built up on our credit card  Will be back Tuesday!




Have a safe and fun trip GG!


----------



## Somebunny

Watching MasterChef


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Just checked into my flight to Austin, Tx., tomorrow morning to visit my sister, BIL and Dad (he's flying in from Calif.). Upgraded to first class for $135. The ticket was free for points we built up on our credit card  Will be back Tuesday!



Have a nice trip and visit GG!  Hope you got your $135 worth of champagne and caviar flying First Class.


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know what was worse...Don Imus and his crew yelling at each other or the yodeling cowboy and shootout...all I know is my brain was not ready for it this morning.




i'm kinda shocked that anyone listens to or watches imus any longer.

not that i'm judging you, but it's like listening to/ watching an old guy in a cowboy hat and ripped sweater in a chair on his front lawn chasing away kids with his cane.

just my opinion, of course.


----------



## Kylie1969

I had a guy from Samsung coming to assess our 6 week old front loader washing machine.

Over the past few weeks we have not liked how it is washing the clothes, they are not soft anymore, all rough, scratchy and hard, not impressed! We never used fabric softener in our top loaders and the clothes didnt come out like this, so there is no way we are going to start using it in this machine, just because it cant handle it! Also, we have tried all the settings, all the temps, all the spins, all the water temps, we have tried everything, it is always the same 

I am trying to get a replacement, back to a top loader, which I have always had in the past.

I dont know what this assessor os going to do this morning, but when I spoke to the Samsung customer care, I made it known that I am not happy at all...and that I wish to have a replacement, it sounds like that may happen but I am not sure

There is nothing worse than knowing that you will not have your clothes how you like for another 10 or so years, I so hope they let me replace this one

Anyway....several, several hours later....

I am happy to say, we are getting a replacement washing machine 

After a few phone calls today and lots of discussion, I finally got what I wanted...just goes to prove, try everything and don't give up!

Firstly Samsung...they said they would not replace our washing machine unless it was faulty...which it wasnt...fair enough!

So I thought, why not try and see if the online company that we bought it from, would help.

I ended up getting onto their customer service section and a lovely girl helped me out, she was fabulous! She made a few calls and even spoke to Samsung. 

She said that Samsung wont replace it...and even though their policy is returns only after 2 weeks, she said they will do it for me, as it has only been 6 weeks and she wanted to help as much as she could.

What a fabulous company and wonderful, caring and helpful staff.

So we are now getting our new washing machine delivered next Monday 3rd June...so quick with delivery!

All the installation and delivery is free, another bonus!

We are getting a Fisher and Paykel 10kg Top Loader...I am so, so, happy, excited and relieved all in one!

Couldnt have asked for a better outcome


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i'm kinda shocked that anyone listens to or watches imus any longer.
> 
> not that i'm judging you, but it's like listening to/ watching an old guy in a cowboy hat and ripped sweater in a chair on his front lawn chasing away kids with his cane.
> 
> just my opinion, of course.



Shrek was watching Imus...I was holding back the urge to kill to get a hold of the remote when he changed it to the yodeling cowboy...by then I was starting to get rational (human) and just wandered off to get ready for work.  He's sleeping in this morning...I will be sure to be noisy as I get dressed and wake his butt up!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Just checked into my flight to Austin, Tx., tomorrow morning to visit my sister, BIL and Dad (he's flying in from Calif.). Upgraded to first class for $135. The ticket was free for points we built up on our credit card  Will be back Tuesday!


Have a great trip, and first class! w00t! Do they have a first class lounge at the airport? If so, be sure to use it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Heading out to the shops soon to get som Top Loader washing powder...have to chuck out half a box of front loader, but that is life!

Got a heap of ironing to do being Friday but will be relaxing on the recliner this afternoon, hope it is still raining then


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Heading out to the shops soon to get som Top Loader washing powder...have to chuck out half a box of front loader, but that is life!
> 
> Got a heap of ironing to do being Friday but will be relaxing on the recliner this afternoon, hope it is still raining then



You should be able to use it in the top loader.  Going the other way is not possible, but it should work fine in the top loader.  I wouldn't want to waste it when you don't have to.


----------



## chopper

Just doing laundry here.  I went to Sears earlier to check out the ranges.  I am thinking GE.  I saw several that I liked.  Has anyone had a range where the oven has a steam cleaning setting?  This seems to be the new thing.  How does it work?  Any problems with rusting?


----------



## Kylie1969

Oh okay Chops...I will check the online manual for our new washer that is coming on Monday and see if I can salvage the front loader powder, thank you 

Mum mentioned that last night too...that it may be okay to use the front loader powder with the top loader but not the top loader powder with the front loader


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh okay Chops...I will check the online manual for our new washer that is coming on Monday and see if I can salvage the front loader powder, thank you
> 
> Mum mentioned that last night too...that it may be okay to use the front loader powder with the top loader but not the top loader powder with the front loader



Right.  I agree with Mum on that one.


----------



## Kylie1969

Well that is 2 of you that I have said that, so I believe it 

Cheers Chops


----------



## pacanis

You need special laundry soap for top loaders?
Well I'll be...


----------



## Dawgluver

Other way around, Pac.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Other way around, Pac.


 
Yeah, that's what I said 


So what's the reasoning? Don't tumbling clothes pretty much behave the same? Is there something in front loader soap that makes it less slippery so it doesn't permeate or get past the gasket?


----------



## Kylie1969

It is the front loaders that need the High Efficiency powder, the reason is so that there are not as many suds in the front load washing


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> It is just after five a.m. and I just had to turn the heat back on.
> 
> I was looking at my shopping list and it is going to be a long one this time. I have to stock up for the summer. My daughter every weekend has a BBQ in her yard and I always bring or even just send something. A cake, potato salad, macoroni salad, baked beans, cookies, etc. Always one of her childhood favorites. And her family never says no either.
> 
> I talked with her yesterday. She is feeling good. But now her doctors are telling her more and more what to expect. Her brain is still swollen so they can't tell from the MRI just what the cancer is doing. At the begining they told her she would be taking the chemo pills for one year. Now they are telling her that some patients are on them for 18 months, two or even three years before they can tell what is going on. It may take that long for the swelling to go down. Well, she is not discouraged, but she is angry that they are not giving her the whole picture. "How can I rebuild my life if I don't know what to expect?" I managed to calm her down and remind her that not only she, but everyone that knows her are happy that they are saying she might be on the chemo for three years, but they expect her to be alive for three years. She hadn't looked at it that way. She is also going through her wardrobe to get ready to go back to work. I think that is the best thing she can do. She will work part time three weeks out of the month. Enough to protect her benefits.


 Your daughter is very fortunate to have you for a mom & all the support you give. It would be difficult to imagine how difficult all of this has to be for you as well, then to be so strong for her. What an inspiration you are!
Take care!and one for your daughter too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

left shoulder problems...I'm getting old...that and repetitive motion at work has caused separation of the AC joint and they also see calcifications which is what caused the horrible pain I had when it popped.  I can't do anything that rotates my arm out.  I'm okay with back, just not out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, you can always tell people it's an old pitching injury from when you played semi-pro womens' baseball!  Just brush up on the game to make it real credible.


----------



## buckytom

yeah, just tell them after so many years of paintin' the black with  4 seam heaters, splitters, and pulling the string here and there to keep them off balance, you thought you could extend your shelf life by feeding them a diet of off speed pitches with screwgies, back door sliders, and a deadly 12-6 uncle charlie. 'cause if someone's sittin' dead read and you put one down broadway, they'll crush it.


but throw 'em junk, and their lumber goes silent.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Your daughter is very fortunate to have you for a mom & all the support you give. It would be difficult to imagine how difficult all of this has to be for you as well, then to be so strong for her. What an inspiration you are!
> Take care!and one for your daughter too.


 
Thank you SB. The day I got the news, I totally collasped. Winthrop had to send me some Lorazipam so I could calm down. They also sent the nurse to my home to check on me. I wan't much use to her that day. I went to see her the next day just before her surgery and told her and her husband.

"I am not going to lose a second child. I fought the state, city and everyone else to keep her. And I wasn't go to let some stupid lump in her head take her away from me now. Not after all I have been through with her from the day she was born. She was my first born, and it was her job to outlive me."

I have been fighting her battle right along with her ever since. The day the city was on lockdown from the bombing, it was her day to go to the hospital for her to get her blood work for the chemo. She called me hystericlly because she couldn't go into the hospital and they weren't answering their phones. To heck with the lockdown, I hopped on my scooter and within three minutes I was at her house to calm her down. She got to go to the hospitall that day. 

I have been noticing that you are back on the diet. Weighing and measuring your food. Keep up the good work. You are not only doing this for yourself, but for your daughter and husband. You need to be around for them also. 

And one for you!


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> yeah, just tell them after so many years of paintin' the black with 4 seam heaters, splitters, and pulling the string here and there to keep them off balance, you thought you could extend your shelf life by feeding them a diet of off speed pitches with screwgies, back door sliders, and a deadly 12-6 uncle charlie. 'cause if someone's sittin' dead read and you put one down broadway, they'll crush it.
> 
> 
> but throw 'em junk, and their lumber goes silent.


 
 Yeah sure. I agree. Whatever you say. But I refuse to let you know I didn't understand one work of that except sliders.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking I won't be able to wash my hair...think I will look good with dreadlocks?  

I wonder how long I can get away with having Shrek cook...


----------



## Addie

For the past hour I have been playing between the AC and the fan. I think right now I prefer the fan. It is not as cold and I can control where it blows. I love my fan. It even has a remote. 

And I am also waiting for my eggs. Poo has finally gotten them. He will be her in less than three hours. I am so excited. 

Yesterday my fan, today my eggs. How much better can life get?


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> For the past hour I have been playing between the AC and the fan. I think right now I prefer the fan. It is not as cold and I can control where it blows. I love my fan. It even has a remote.



How warm is it there Ads?


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is the first day of Winter here 

I love that, as I love Winter!

Yesterday it bucketed down with rain..."all day" which is rare for where we are, so it was great!

This morning it is looking very dark out there, very windy and I am in my element!

We are staying in today, have lots of washing and housework to do and Steve is going to work on our game


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm making a list of all our autopay accounts.  I got a text from our credit card company this morning asking if we'd made a $200 purchase today.  We had not.  I called the CC company, and found out the purchase had been attempted, but denied due to an expired CC.  Turns out the attempted purchase was made from France!  We've never been to France.  And I always shred our outdated CCs, so am not sure how they got an outdated one.

I thanked the customer service person profusely.  Good catch!  They're UPSing us new cards tomorrow, and are notifying the credit bureaus.  It will be a PITA to deal with the aftermath, but I'm glad the CC company is so vigilant!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> How warm is it there Ads?


 
It hit 91ºF. here in Boston. Inland it went up to 95ºF. Tomorrow the same. I can't breath in the hot air. So I stay inside.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> I'm making a list of all our autopay accounts. I got a text from our credit card company this morning asking if we'd made a $200 purchase today. We had not. I called the CC company, and found out the purchase had been attempted, but denied due to an expired CC. Turns out the attempted purchase was made from France! We've never been to France. And I always shred our outdated CCs, so am not sure how they got an outdated one.
> 
> I thanked the customer service person profusely. Good catch! They're UPSing us new cards tomorrow, and are notifying the credit bureaus. It will be a PITA to deal with the aftermath, but I'm glad the CC company is so vigilant!


 
Capital One?
Just curious. I have a few CC's and Capital One is the only one I ever have a problem with. I've been told their security on their end is always getting breached.
I haven't pulled their card out in over a year and guess what? No more overseas charges


----------



## Andy M.

Yikes!  Capitol One is the CC we both use.  We use it for everything so we can build points for Aruba airfare, etc.  Never had a problem with fraudulent charges.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Yikes! Capitol One is the CC we both use. We use it for everything so we can build points for Aruba airfare, etc. Never had a problem with fraudulent charges.


 
I had three fraudulent purchases in about 1-1/2 years with them. One was two days after activating my new card. My IT guy said they had a huge breach. We were concerned I might have a key logger virus.
They were always quick at intercepting charges and notifying me anyways.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Capital One?
> Just curious. I have a few CC's and Capital One is the only one I ever have a problem with. I've been told their security on their end is always getting breached.
> I haven't pulled their card out in over a year and guess what? No more overseas charges



Chase Freedom.  We like them as we get up to 5% cash back for various stuff.

I say kudos to them for catching the fraudulent charge!  The fraudsters can do all sorts of stuff, like making fake CCs from previous charges.  I'm very careful to shred old CCs and statements, but who knows, any waiter can copy the number and fashion a fake CC.  There are also "card readers" that can get your CC info right from your wallet and scan them.

Andy, we use the Charles Schwab Visa when we travel out of the country.  Love it.  No ATM fees, and they reimburse you whatever fees the business or bank would normally charge for using a CC.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've used Discover since 1987 and have (knock on wood) never had any problem.  _There I go, probably jinxing myself._   They have been spot-on identifying any possible fraudulent use.  When we moved here (MA) our daughter was still back in OH, our son was at school in AZ.  Each had their own card on our account for "emergencies".  (Funny how that word had a competely different meaning to a college freshman boy  )  The first time a charge was made in two different states Discover called us.  They made sure there was a legit reason.  We told them about the four cardholders and three states and everything was fine.  And then a little while later I went on a "Girls' Week" with my SIL and used the card in VA...  Himself got a phone call!  Thank goodness he didn't have them put a stop on _my_ card!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek had his debit card hit, we found it because he was yelling at me for not recording a charge...but it wasn't my card that was used  I told him to look at where it was used and it was to an online software dealer.  The bank handled it quickly and the money was returned to our account.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek had his debit card hit, we found it because he was yelling at me for not recording a charge...but it wasn't my card that was used  I told him to look at where it was used and it was to an online software dealer.  The bank handled it quickly and the money was returned to our account.



Twice we have had online software hits on the credit cards.  Once on mine and once on Hubby's.  both times the cc company caught it and issued new cards right away.  It is the full time job of hackers to try to use all of our credit cards.  Why they think they are entitled to our money is beyond me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Twice we have had online software hits on the credit cards.  Once on mine and once on Hubby's.  both times the cc company caught it and issued new cards right away.  It is the full time job of hackers to try to use all of our credit cards.  Why they think they are entitled to our money is beyond me.



I'm trying to figure out why they would use a debit card...they just got lucky there was money in the account as I hadn't paid the rent yet.  LOL and they got Mr. Paranoid's "I won't use my card online" number.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting here waiting for my baseball game to resume.  Cleveland has had heavy rain all night long.  The game was due to start at 7:05PM - first pitch ended up at 9:02PM.  They got the first inning in and then two outs made in the top of the 2nd.  Pulled the tarp - it stopped raining.  Pitched to one more batter - started to rain.  Since then I've watched the news, cleaned up from dinner, and played online, all the while listening to the "rain delay" show.  Unbelievably, they are about to resume!  Even the CA games will be over before this game gets to the 7th inning stretch!


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we snuggled under the quilt on the twin recliner and watched a movie, so nice to do in Winter


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here wish I had some English muffins and American cheese.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why they would use a debit card...they just got lucky there was money in the account as I hadn't paid the rent yet.  LOL and they got Mr. Paranoid's "I won't use my card online" number.



Not sure, but it seems to me that they just have card numbers but not other information about them, like whether it's a debit or credit card.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm at my sisters house in Austin. No one else is awake yet, so I'm hanging out on DC.


----------



## justplainbill

Rodents chewed up my irreplaceable 6 gasoline gas can and the gas tank on my 33" walk behind mower.  Ergo I just ordered $98's worth of Contrac and $127's worth of items to replace the walk behinds fuel tank.


----------



## pacanis

I'm making lunch; Nacho dip.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is getting antsy about me still hanging out on the couch and not getting ready to go shopping.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm outside, inhaling Buffalo gnats.  They're gnatsty.  It's a beautiful day, and I'm trying to get the gardens and flower beds, unruly shrubs and weeds in order.  And I cleaned a huge ant population out of the mailbox, luckily I got 'em out before the mail was delivered.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> This afternoon we snuggled under the quilt on the twin recliner and watched a movie, *so nice to do in Winter*



Admit it Kylie, you snuggle no matter what the season is.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ... And I cleaned a huge ant population out of the mailbox, luckily I got 'em out before the mail was delivered.



Depends on whether you like your mail carrier or not. 

I've been listening to today's baseball game.  The announcer referred to it as the second game of the double-header even though there was only one game scheduled for today.  Monsoons in Cleveland delayed Friday's game 3 times for a total of nearly 5 hours and the game didn't end until almost 3:00 AM!  _Yes, I was there till the bitter end...*yawn*_  Today's game is already "official" and there hasn't been a delay yet, but one is sure to come.

I'm now getting off of DC (fun) and heading up to the spare room to clean (not fun).  Maybe I'll reward myself with a hot fudge sundae as a reward.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Admit it Kylie, you snuggle no matter what the season is.



Okay, you got me


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning it is very chilly, there was a snippet of sun, gone now 

We are going for a walk this morning and then I think we are heading out to the hardware store for a few things


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Movie tomorrow night, have to decide between the new Iron Man or Star Trek...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Listening to the rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been on our walk, it was lovely and the sun shone for us, if only for a short time!

Looks like it is about to rain now


----------



## Rocklobster

Sitting here when I should be in bed sleeping. Ok. Getting up now. Good night.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great sleep Rock


----------



## Addie

Every so often I wake up and know it is going to be a lost day. And Saturday was one of those days. I woke up and felt some slight chest pain, upset stomach, etc. Measured out my pills, took what I knew would work in twenty minutes. Went back to sleep. Did that a couple of more times. The last time I fell asleep, I didn't wake up until 11:30 p.m. Spike had been here for more than an hour. Never heard him or Teddy. Never heard the TV. I lost the whole day. But I feel much better now. I have learned, that when I feel like that to just give in and sleep it off. So now I am up for the night. Which has become my day. 

One of the good things about these days is that I don't reach for a cigarette for several hours. 

Off to start my day. Clean the kitchen and do the silverware. Can't put it off any longer. I am down to eating with my fingers.


----------



## Addie

I finally got my *Farm Fresh Eggs* that I have been ranting about forever. I made an omelet and some egg salad yesterday. My youngest son also got some for his family. Now he knows why I stayed on his case about them for all these years. The farmer now has a new customer. The yolks are so yellow. And they actually have a flavor to them. So if any of you ever are driving by a stand that has a sign for fresh eggs, STOP and get them. You won't be sorry. My childhood has returned. Along with some guilt about feeding our chickens elastics.


----------



## Kylie1969

Ads, so pleased you enjoyed your eggs in a couple of different ways!

It is so true, farm fresh eggs taste amazing, they have so much flavour compared to supermarket bought ones

We had a couple of dozen a few months back that we got given to us from a lady who lives on a farm, they were double yolked ones too and they were delicious


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Ads, so pleased you enjoyed your eggs in a couple of different ways!
> 
> It is so true, farm fresh eggs taste amazing, they have so much flavour compared to supermarket bought ones
> 
> We had a couple of dozen a few months back that we got given to us from a lady who lives on a farm, they were double yolked ones too and they were delicious


 
Thank you Kylie. I have never forgotten the taste of fresh eggs from when we lived on the farm. Eggs were not just a Sunday morning treat. We had them a few times each week. A good solid breakfast before we headed out to school. I had a dozen given to me many years ago when my youngest was about 12 y.o. He remembered them but had forgotten how good they were. 

Then we moved up here to the city, we had a store that sold only double yolkers. They were gone in a hurry. So you had to get there early in the morning. My next adventure will be poached eggs on English muffin. I no longer buy bacon. Lost my taste for it. But I do have some ham patties that I can have with the poached eggs. But I have to wait until I get hungry again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just licked the last of the hot fudge from my spoon.  Rewarded myself with that sundae because the guest bedroom is sparkling!  Clean sheets, fresh bedspread, not a dust bunny to be foun.  Wonder if I could give the bathroom a top-to-bottom cleaning before my guest arrives.  Tonight I'll have my glass of wine and go to sleep.  After all, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just licked the last of the hot fudge from my spoon. Rewarded myself with that sundae because the guest bedroom is sparkling!  Clean sheets, fresh bedspread, not a dust bunny to be foun. Wonder if I could give the bathroom a top-to-bottom cleaning before my guest arrives. Tonight I'll have my glass of wine and go to sleep. After all, tomorrow is another day!


 
There is a special feeling of accomplishment that husbands don't understand when a room is sparkling clean. My son The Pirate is a rare issue. He loves to clean and when he comes over he is always wiping down all the cabinets or he cleans the bathroom top to bottom. Got to love a kid like that.


----------



## pacanis

The thing I like about fresh eggs is the white doesn't run all over.


----------



## Addie

Well, I didn't get the sink empty yet, but I did get a pineapple upside down cake done for my daughter. This is her chemo week, so she may not want it. But Spike lives them also, so he will get to take it home. If she does, he will get a slice first. And I spent most of the night listening to _A Daughter Of The Regiment_ by Donezetti. It is an opera for those of you who don't know.


----------



## Addie

I have a set of measuring cups and spoon with the odd sizes. They only problem is that they are plastic. And I HATE plastic anything in my kitchen. These stain and I am forever having to bleach them to get them truly clean. So I went looking for new ones. I found a set of all metal magnetic spoons with one end elongated so they fit into spice containers and the other end round. And the bottom is flat so it can sit on the counter so you can pour into them. Stacked, they stay together without that dang ring.

So now comes the hunt for the five cups. I saw sets that were as much as $400.00. I wanted long handles and one piece construction with the measurements engraved on the handle. I finally found a set at Amazon, (same for the spoons) but the handles are short. It cost me $40 for both sets. But as least I won't spend the rest of my life cleaning them. 

When I went to make the cake this morning, I was so disgusted with the cups. Again, they need a bleaching. Now I am happy. They should be here in five days. And no shipping!


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I finally got my Farm Fresh Eggs that I have been ranting about forever. I made an omelet and some egg salad yesterday. My youngest son also got some for his family. Now he knows why I stayed on his case about them for all these years. The farmer now has a new customer. The yolks are so yellow. And they actually have a flavor to them. So if any of you ever are driving by a stand that has a sign for fresh eggs, STOP and get them. You won't be sorry. My childhood has returned. Along with some guilt about feeding our chickens elastics.



I go to a vendor at the farmer's market and they have real farm fresh eggs and I know what you mean, the flavor is night and day from store eggs!   I love them poached with a soft yolk on buttered toast. 

She told me that they are real free range chickens that roam around the farm fields eating what chickens are supposed to eat. The yolks are so dark yellow, and each carton has a variety of colors in them.   They are so worth the $4 per dozen!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just dinking around.  It's cold, windy, and yucky out, not terribly excited to go out and do yardwork today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You want my 90 and sunny Dawg?  I'll trade ya!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> There is a special feeling of accomplishment that husbands don't understand when a room is sparkling clean....



Funny you should say that.  Himself and I have a little competition to see how long we can let things go before one of us breaks, gives in, and does some general housework.  He ALWAYS "wins" that game.   I even let things go way beyond the point that has me in jitters but nope, not a bother to him.  I think I married Pig-Pen.


----------



## jglazebrook

I am reading these posts and trying to find something to answer.... but failing because other people have beat me too it....

Your post would be good if it was something like... "What are you doing now, and what SHOULD you be doing now..."

In that case I should be ironing my shirts.... but instead I am sitting here writing this ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am considering going to take a nap...Shrek is already napping and both cats.  Should be my turn.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> You want my 90 and sunny Dawg?  I'll trade ya!



Wanna come swimming in our pool, CG?  Guaranteed very refreshing today, and it'll get you out of that heat!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am considering going to take a nap...Shrek is already napping and both cats.  Should be my turn.



By the time you fall asleep they will be ready to party!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> By the time you fall asleep they will be ready to party!



You got that right, all three are now wandering around.  I'll just curl up on the couch with a blanket and see what happens.


----------



## Kylie1969

jglazebrook said:


> I am reading these posts and trying to find something to answer.... but failing because other people have beat me too it....
> 
> Your post would be good if it was something like... "What are you doing now, and what SHOULD you be doing now..."
> 
> In that case I should be ironing my shirts.... but instead I am sitting here writing this ;-)



That is funny James 

There is always something we should be doing whilst here, just hard sometimes to get away from here to go and do those things...especially ironing  Not much incentive there to move from here


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are having our new washing machine delivered YAY!!

Will be so good to go back to a top loader


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and enjoying the fun and exhilaration of a 3 1/2-hour ride on the motorcycle.  We had the best time and it was made more pleasurable because the temp was about 75F and, unusual for this region, the humidity was nearly nonexistent.

We traveled some roads we haven't been on in a while.  Lots of back roads, lush greenery, the aroma of honeysuckle all around us.  What a great time!!!  We're going to sleep like babies tonight after all the fresh air.


----------



## Kylie1969

I could do some spring cleaning, which I normally start in Winter...or I could relax on the recliner and watch some TV...hmmmm...think I will go with the second option...laters


----------



## chopper

Hope there was something good on TV Kylie.  
I have been out planting flowers in the garden.  It's hot out there.  80 degrees.  We took a bike ride earlier.  Felt good to get some good exercise.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Chops 

We had our new washing machine delivered this morning and all set up, levelled etc

I have done 2 loads in so far, towels on a regular wash and some clothes on the handwash setting

Both seem to have come out nice and they didnt take too long, the cycles, which is great, so happy having a top loader again


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I fell asleep in my chair while watching TV earlier tonight and woke with a nasty headache.  All gone now, but I'm not sleepy.  Going to pour a bit of wine and curl up on the futon in our sunroom and listen to crickets chirp, then head to bed.  It would be kinda nice to sleep in here but I'd have to get up with the sun since 3 walls and the ceiling are glass - it's almost 3:00 and dawn breaks just after 4 around here.  Besides, our neighbor with the barky dogs would probably let them out at 7 and leave them there all day...


----------



## Kylie1969

The towels and clothes have dried and they are soft, the towels are fluffy, I am so happy with the result of our new top loader


----------



## Addie

In less than an hour I have to start getting ready to go shopping with Spike. I brought the cake to my daughter. She was down in the yard relaxing. She had spent most of the day in the pool with her hubby. This is her chemo week and she looked so drawn and tired. I only stayed about ten minutes. I knew she wanted to go upstairs and go to bed. It breaks my heart to see her like that. 

I handed the cake to her husband. He rushed it upstairs and was up there for a while. I talk my daughter that he was having a piece of the cake. Sure enough. He couldn't wait. I could pour a five pound bag of sugar down his gullet and it still wouldn't be enough. I think my next excurision into the kitchen will be to make Hershey's Chocolate Cake on the back of the cocoa can for Spike.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from shopping. Spike showed me his arm. He has the same rash he had last year on both arms and now it is spreading to the other arm. He looked it up and has determined that it is the shingles. And I have to agree with him. Four of my kids had the chicken Pox twice. The first time just a mild case. The second time, they all had an extremely bad case. Bad enough thast Dr. Danoff even checked inside their mouths. They had them in there too. Fortunately I had a shot last month. I asked the doctor if I could get the chcken pox from someone with the shingles. The answer was yes and he gave me the shot right then and there. The only thing I have ever had was German Measles. And there is some question about that also. It may have just been a case of Roseola. Something all babies get at one time or another from being over heated. 

I have never had any of the childhood diseses kids get. And they only had the DPT shots when I was a kid. When my kids had the measles, I was pregnant and had to have a gammagobulin shot. No measles shot at that time either. I lost that baby. 

I saw what my kids went through with the measles. I get so angry when I hear of a parent that doesn't believe in immunization for their children. My oldest lost her vision for three months, Spike had permanent damage to his heart, my daughter Maureen had permanent damage to her kidneys. The Pirate was the only one who escaped with no lasting effects. 

Now I have to worry about Spike. It never ends.


----------



## Andy M.

In the middle of making a batch of onion bagels.  The dough is rising and will soon be doubled in size.


----------



## Alix

Mmmmmm onion bagels. Andy, its a good thing I don't live closer to you or you'd be answering your door on the days you post you're making those bagels. I'd bring some of my smoked salmon to go on top though. 


I just went out with a great friend, we had coffee and then went for sushi. I just love having friends who call right at the moment you need a cheer up. I feel like a million bucks now and I'm all ready to head to work.


----------



## chopper

Alix said:


> Mmmmmm onion bagels. Andy, its a good thing I don't live closer to you or you'd be answering your door on the days you post you're making those bagels. I'd bring some of my smoked salmon to go on top though.
> 
> 
> I just went out with a great friend, we had coffee and then went for sushi. I just love having friends who call right at the moment you need a cheer up. I feel like a million bucks now and I'm all ready to head to work.



Friends really can be wonderful when you are down.  I think of them as angles at that time, especially when they say something like, "I just had a feeling that I should stop by."  I'm so glad you are feeling happier.


----------



## Alix

That's exactly how it went. I got a text saying, "You work today? Coffee?" and the rest is history. Somehow, she always has radar when I'm in a MOOD. LOL. 

Thanks chopper, I'm lots better now. I just hate fighting with my kiddos, even if they DO need a tune in about things now and then.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished a job that is icky but, in the end, quite satisfying.

Every June we remove the glass shower doors from our master bath and give them a good, thorough cleaning.  That means taking them outside onto the porch and setting up sawhorses to put the doors on.

Even though they get a good cleaning on the first of each month with Kaboom Shower, Tub & Tile Cleaner, and each time we shower they're sprayed with Clean Shower, they still get gunky.   We didn't get to them last June because Glenn and I were having knee issues and I was just getting ready to have hand surgery, so there was 2 years of built-up film and crud on them.  To say nothing of the mold/mildew/algae that was living in the clear gasket around the glass.

So, out they went and I sprayed and scrubbed away.  Since they'd been cleaned last I was tipped off to ProForce Bathroom & Tile Cleaner.  This stuff is nuclear and I love it.  A sample was in my cart at Sam's about a year ago and I tried it for the heck of it.  It's inexpensive and fantastic.  If you are of a mind to try it, let me caution you...it will remove the color in any fabric.  I said it was nuclear and I really meant it.

They look better than they ever have and, after a thorough cleaning, the shower sparkles like new.  We're ready for another year and, hopefully, nothing will get in the way of next June's scrubathon.

I know.  I know.  I sounded a bit like an infommertial, but the three products I cited are truly good.  I've used Clean Shower for close to 15 years and Kaboom for well over 5 and am sold on both.  The ProForce, well, I hope they never stop making it or...change the formula.


----------



## Andy M.

Coincidentally, I'm scheduled to do the same thing this month.  Take the two doors off and make everything shine top to bottom.  All I've ever used is Scrubbing Bubbles foaming spray and a blue scrubbing sponge (fiberglass tub/shower).


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Coincidentally, I'm scheduled to do the same thing this month. Take the two doors off and make everything shine top to bottom. All I've ever used is Scrubbing Bubbles foaming spray and a blue scrubbing sponge (fiberglass tub/shower).


 
I love Scrubbie Bubbles. I use it on the front of my kitchen cabinets. Even the appliances. And I just LOVE how shiny it makes the faucets in the kitchen and bathroom. I swear those bubbles can clean anything without any scrubbing.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Just doing laundry here.  I went to Sears earlier to check out the ranges.  I am thinking GE.  I saw several that I liked.  Has anyone had a range where the oven has a steam cleaning setting?  This seems to be the new thing.  How does it work?  Any problems with rusting?



When we were fixing up my mum's apartment in Denmark (~2010) to sell it, we checked out the new ovens and bought one with steam cleaning. It worked quite well. It never got used enough to know if it would cause rusting, but I doubt it does. This was on a gas oven.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> left shoulder problems...I'm getting old...that and repetitive motion at work has caused separation of the AC joint and they also see calcifications which is what caused the horrible pain I had when it popped.  I can't do anything that rotates my arm out.  I'm okay with back, just not out.



Gentle (((hugs))). Eek! It popped? It separated! Where were you and what were you doing when you got the horrible pain? Geez, I hope that gets better quickly.


----------



## taxlady

justplainbill said:


> Rodents chewed up my irreplaceable 6 gasoline gas can and the gas tank on my 33" walk behind mower.  Ergo I just ordered $98's worth of Contrac and $127's worth of items to replace the walk behinds fuel tank.



Bummer. I wonder why rodents would be attracted to gasoline.


----------



## Addie

Spike picked me up a can of industrial strength Scrubbie Bubbles today at Home Depot. Every time I go in the bathroom, I find something else to clean. All that is left is the floor. I don't know if I have the energy for that tonight. But the bathroom is sparkling clean.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Gentle (((hugs))). Eek! It popped? It separated! Where were you and what were you doing when you got the horrible pain? Geez, I hope that gets better quickly.



Boss lady heard it from across the room.  They figure it got hung up on a calcification and snapped past it creating the wonderful pain and then it just kept hurting from inflammation.  I've had a couple days of rest with it and it has reduced.  Still sore but it doesn't hurt, if that makes sense.  Electrical stimulation, ice therapy, Icy Hot and Tylenol.  Wouldn't be so bad, except for being left handed, so it gets more use than it should.

Nothing loose, nothing blocking, but it's starting to sound like my knees...Rice Krispies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Boss lady heard it from across the room.  They figure it got hung up on a calcification and snapped past it creating the wonderful pain and then it just kept hurting from inflammation.  I've had a couple days of rest with it and it has reduced.  Still sore but it doesn't hurt, if that makes sense.  Electrical stimulation, ice therapy, Icy Hot and Tylenol.  Wouldn't be so bad, except for being left handed, so it gets more use than it should.
> 
> Nothing loose, nothing blocking, but it's starting to sound like my knees...Rice Krispies.



Gah!  Amplified!  So sorry, PF, glad you have a treatment plan, and that you're feeling better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Amplified!  So sorry, PF, glad you have a treatment plan, and that you're feeling better.



I forgot to mention...all I was doing was picking up my pen from in front of me when it happened.  It wasn't until the next day that we figured out which repetitive motion was making it worse.  The printer is next to me on my left, it is also up so I reach up and back many times a day, often for my two office mates, too.  It is this motion I can no longer do.  I've been advocating for a counter height desk where I can stand at the computer, leaving the printer at desk height would fix the problem.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Bummer. I wonder why rodents would be attracted to gasoline.


 
I used to leave my weed whacker on the back porch and had something chew on the gas line. You had to flex the line to see the slits in it. I'm pretty sure it was either a raccoon or opossum.
You're right. It does make you wonder.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I used to leave my weed whacker on the back porch and had something chew on the gas line. You had to flex the line to see the slits in it. I'm pretty sure it was either a raccoon or opossum.
> You're right. It does make you wonder.



I had a problem with my last car with squirrels eating the insulation off the wires around the engine.  Cost a fortune to get it fixed.  No one knew why the squirrels ate my wires.  It wasn't until much later that I mentioned the problem to SO's cousin who had an auto repair business.  Simple.  The insulation on the wires is now vegetable based rather than petroleum based as they used to be.

Maybe that explanation for gas lines too.  The same thing kept happening to a neighbor's line on her gas grill.


----------



## Kylie1969

DC was down for a fair while, couldn't get on

Went to physio this morning, I am doing well apparently, good stuff!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> In the middle of making a batch of onion bagels.  The dough is rising and will soon be doubled in size.



How hard is it to make bagels?  I ran across a recipe in an old Eating Well and have wanted to try it but it seems you have to work quick enough so the dough doesn't rise. Trust me, I can't do anything quick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I had a problem with my last car with squirrels eating the insulation off the wires around the engine.  Cost a fortune to get it fixed....



Couple winters ago a mouse built a nest in my heater's blower fan.  $500 or so dollars later I had what could potentially become new digs for the mouse.  The mechanic suggested putting moth balls on the floor of the garage (I put them in an old roller tray) under the cars because the smell repels rodents.  If you park inside it might work for squirrels too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We don't have shower doors but I found a nifty cleaning agent for shower stalls and tubs.  We have those molded fiberglass all-in-one units so there are no seams or tile, but I think this works in a tiled tub too.  The cleaner?  Shampoo!  Seriously.  When I read that I laughed, but I had a couple bottles of shampoo that didn't seem to do the job as well after a while so I gave it a try.  Amazing.  Wet the walls, wet the sponge, and spread on a light film of shampoo.  Wait just a couple minutes and then wet the sponge (I use one with a non-scratch scrubbing surface) and wash the walls.  You don't need much pressure and you can put a little water in the stoppered tub and keep using that.  Not only that, but no fumes!  Smells really nice while you're cleaning.  Just make sure you get all the soap rinsed really well off the floor of the tub or _vwoop_!


----------



## pacanis

Good info, Andy.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so cold here tonight, about to go and get my fluffy soft dressing gown on and off to watch some Aussie Masterchef


----------



## justplainbill

Using DesignCad to draw plans for installing a 6 quart fuel tank on the rear deck of my 33" walk-behind rotary mower.


----------



## chopper

So...I may end up with a Maytag range instead of a GE. It also has the steam cleaning.  I really don't want the kind of range that locks tight and goes up to 700-800 degrees to get things clean.  I don't mind scrubbing, or cleaning the oven right after a spill-over, and don't want the self cleaning cycle at all.  The steam cleaning sounds nice, and all it will need from me is the purchase of distilled water.  The cleaning cycle only takes an hour, and then you wipe and scrub yourself.  This sounds more like what I want.  Hubby usually wants to shop with me on things such as this, but has backed off.  I think I will just order it online today and have it delivered.  So...that's what I am doing, ordering a range.


----------



## justplainbill

Andy M. said:


> I had a problem with my last car with squirrels eating the insulation off the wires around the engine.  Cost a fortune to get it fixed.  No one knew why the squirrels ate my wires.  It wasn't until much later that I mentioned the problem to SO's cousin who had an auto repair business.  Simple.  The insulation on the wires is now vegetable based rather than petroleum based as they used to be.
> 
> Maybe that explanation for gas lines too.  The same thing kept happening to a neighbor's line on her gas grill.





taxlady said:


> Bummer. I wonder why rodents would be attracted to gasoline.


The article cited below discusses a fix for the rodent problem-
Design News - News - Chemical Additive Protects Plastics From Rats


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Boss lady heard it from across the room.  They figure it got hung up on a calcification and snapped past it creating the wonderful pain and then it just kept hurting from inflammation.  I've had a couple days of rest with it and it has reduced.  Still sore but it doesn't hurt, if that makes sense.  Electrical stimulation, ice therapy, Icy Hot and Tylenol.  Wouldn't be so bad, except for being left handed, so it gets more use than it should.
> 
> Nothing loose, nothing blocking, but it's starting to sound like my knees...Rice Krispies.



Of course it's your left shoulder. It's the one you use the most, so it gets damaged the most. Righties have stuff go wrong more with their right arms/shoulders.


----------



## chopper

We have cottontail rabbits that chew on the wires in the car engine compartments.  We have had it happen several times in our driveway.  It is also a big problem at the Colorado Springs and the Denver airports in the long-term parking lots.  They really like those wires!  Hubby bought some kind of stinky bags of something that he hangs in the engine compartment of the Miata.  It seems to have stopped them.  They loved chewing on the Volkswagens that I used to have, but have so far left my Mazda alone.  We don't seem to have any problems with the suburban (maybe because the ground clearance is higher?). 
One time we pulled my sons Volkswagen into the garage to check under the hood, and a rabbit was in there.  I'm not sure who was startled more, the rabbit or the rest of us when he hopped out and ran!  My other son took a rabbit to work under the hood and didn't realize it.  The rabbit must have been chewing all the way to work, because the car died right as he pulled into work.  He opened the hood, and found chewed wires and a rabbit.  It was moving day for that rabbit I guess, because he hopped off several miles from his original home.


----------



## taxlady

I was told that critters chew wires and tires on cars to get the salt that gets there in winter.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> We have cottontail rabbits that chew on the wires in the car engine compartments.....My other son took a rabbit to work under the hood and didn't realize it.  The rabbit must have been chewing all the way to work, because the car died right as he pulled into work.  He opened the hood, and found chewed wires and a rabbit.  It was moving day for that rabbit I guess, because he hopped off several miles from his original home.



What, no hasenpfeffer for dinner that night?


----------



## Kylie1969

About to have breakfast and then head out to get some things from the supermarket


----------



## chopper

Cooking Goddess said:


> What, no hasenpfeffer for dinner that night?



If he could have shot the thing inside of the car without damaging things, I think he would have.  My neighbor across the street eats the cottontails all of the time.  The jack rabbits don't eat the veggies or chew on the cars, so I guess they are safe.  Our promptly is just full of rabbits!


----------



## chopper

Oh, I almost forgot, I ordered the range.  It is on back order, and won't get delivered until the 18th, so no baking or roasting until then. Only spent about $650.00 when all was said and done, so that is good.  I'm excited, but still a little put out that this one isn't working.


----------



## chopper

I'm sitting here reading a magazine and saw this recipe

Peach Praline Upside-Down Cake Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes

Oh my gosh it sounds so good!  Quick, someone with an oven make it and tell me if it is good.


----------



## bethzaring

Broke ground for my new house today


----------



## pacanis

Dryer sheets help keep the mice away, too. I have some tied to various cables and whatnot under the hood of my tractor and haven't had a mouse nest under there since. 
You haven't lived 'til you've started up a tractor and had a mama mouse come scurrying across the floorboard with a bunch of pink babies clinging to her butt. It's like some kind of alien spider.


----------



## chopper

Yea Beth!  Congrats!  Your view is really pretty.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Dryer sheets help keep the mice away, too. I have some tied to various cables and whatnot under the hood of my tractor and haven't had a mouse nest under there since.
> You haven't lived 'til you've started up a tractor and had a mama mouse come scurrying across the floorboard with a bunch of pink babies clinging to her butt. It's like some kind of alien spider.



  such a funny visual I have right now.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> such a funny visual I have right now.


 
Funny for you.
I still have thoughts about that every time I start the tractor  
That ten-tailed, forty-footed beast was inches from my tootsies


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> Broke ground for my new house today



Congrats Beth!  With a view like that it must be a pleasure to get up every morning.  Wishes for solid construction, quick occupancy, and many happy years in your new abode.  Or would that be adobe? Perhaps an adobe abode?  _Oh I so crack myself up!  A party of one. _


----------



## Andy M.

bethzaring said:


> Broke ground for my new house today



That's great news Beth.  Now for the true test of your patience - dealing with contractors.


----------



## vitauta

best of luck with the successive phases of the building of your new home, beth.  what a beautiful widescreen vista you have as a view from your 'adobe abode' to-be--the mountains, the big sky, wow....


----------



## bethzaring

CG, that really was funny.  Even though the HOA requires all homes to look like adobe, mine will be a wood frame faux adobe abode.

Ah yes, the views.  All homes are situated to maximize the view to the mountain, and the view is stunning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Excellent, Beth!  What a view!


----------



## Kylie1969

Went and did some grocery shopping early this morning!

Been relaxing on the recliner under the quilt the rest of the morning as it is so cold here today


----------



## vitauta

nathan filion is on dave letterman tonight.(yum)  he is showing off his hairpiece.  tmi, nathan....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Broke ground for my new house today



So exciting!  Yea!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> nathan filion is on dave letterman tonight.(yum)  he is showing off his hairpiece.  tmi, nathan....



Himself told me about that and I forgot.  Was DL a rerun?  I found this Youtube of Fillion on DL back in 2011: Nathan Fillion On David Letterman Show 2011.09.23.avi - YouTube

And, just in case, you can bookmark this thread so you can view over, _and over, and over..._


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw c'mon...I have to get ready to go to work, don't have time to daydream about Nathan...


----------



## justplainbill

bethzaring said:


> Broke ground for my new house today


If you get a chance it would be nice if you could tell us more about some of the planned features of your new home; E.G.:
Cellar / basement, high cellar (extending 3-5' above ground)?
Mud room?
Pantry?
Eat-in kitchen?
Evaporative cooling?
Fireplace?
Water supply source(s) and water treatment?
Easy access bath?
Roofing,  siding, and glazing materials?
Gas and electric?
Plumbing materials (pex, copper, PVC), washerless faucets?
Porch / patio / veranda materials?
Landscaping?
Outbuildings?
Good luck


----------



## bakechef

Waiting to go to the airport to pick up mom. She was supposed to be here at 11:30 but in my mom's typical style she missed her flight by losing track of time, lol.   She'll be here at 3 instead. 

It wouldn't be a typical visit with her without some snag


----------



## chopper

bakechef said:


> Waiting to go to the airport to pick up mom. She was supposed to be here at 11:30 but in my mom's typical style she missed her flight by losing track of time, lol.   She'll be here at 3 instead.
> 
> It wouldn't be a typical visit with her without some snag



Nice of Mom to get the snag out of the way at the very beginning of the trip so you can enjoy your visit.  Cherish the moments you have with your mom always. Never take them for granted, and remember them always.  Have fun!


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from my buddy's house and dropping off five parts of my pistol I've been working on. I polished it last night and he blended "blended" it in on his equipment. Tomorrow morning the parts are getting blued. Then it's put everything back together and hope it still fits.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got back from my buddy's house and dropping off five parts of my pistol I've been working on. I polished it last night and he blended "blended" it in on his equipment. Tomorrow morning the parts are getting blued. Then it's put everything back together and hope it still fits.



What is blending?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> What is blending?


 
It's like buffing.  There's a special blending wheel on a bench grinder that you use with oil. Kind of like buffing wheels use compound.

I had the pistol polished using various grits of sandpaper to *almost* look like chrome. All the nicks and scratches had been removed (remember, this came right off a CNC machine. Everything was rough). Blending made all the areas look similar where a flat area met a curved area. And it's a time saver as you don't need to polish as much and keep changing grits of sandpaper. I could stop at 600 grit because we put this blended finish on it. 
I honestly can't say how it will affect the bluing though, as he has never put a blended finish on a gun he has blued. I'm hoping it gives it a slight satin look.
What color the gun comes out is determined by the composition of the metal. Some look blueish and some black.

I keep hoping he calls and says let's do it tonight instead. I'm anxious.
Bluing only takes about twenty minutes once the tank full of chemicals is heated up.


----------



## chopper

I bet it will look beautiful!  What type of pistol is it?  A revolver?


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Chopper.
It's a 1911 Combat Commander. A Combat Commander was the first pistol I ever bought myself, then stupidly sold. This is my replacement kind of.
Here it is the end of last week after getting everything together (except the rear sight). It fired three flawless magazines the first time out


----------



## Addie

I just saw for the umpteenth time the ad from AARP for their sponsored medical insurance. The way it is worded is misleading. They make it sound like that unless you get their insurance you can't choose your own doctor or go to any hospital you want to. Soooo wrong. It is Medicare that tells you by law, that those are your rights. It has nothing to do with whether you belong to their organization or not. Even if you leave the country. 

It is like the glucometers for the diabetic. Medicare pays 80% of the cost of the strips and glucometer. If you buy your supplies through a medical supply company, you still have to pay that last 20%. Unless you have a secondary insurance such as Medicaid or a private company. 

For someone who is just coming into the Medicare system, these advertisements are misleading and ticks me off big time. They also drive me crazy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I just saw for the umpteenth time the ad from AARP for their sponsored medical insurance. The way it is worded is misleading. They make it sound like that unless you get their insurance you can't choose your own doctor or go to any hospital you want to. Soooo wrong. It is Medicare that tells you by law, that those are your rights. It has nothing to do with whether you belong to their organization or not. Even if you leave the country.
> 
> It is like the glucometers for the diabetic. Medicare pays 80% of the cost of the strips and glucometer. If you buy your supplies through a medical supply company, you still have to pay that last 20%. Unless you have a secondary insurance such as Medicaid or a private company.
> 
> For someone who is just coming into the Medicare system, these advertisements are misleading and ticks me off big time. They also drive me crazy.



Advertising is one of the things we are forced to put up with when a profession transforms itself into a commodity.  I don't think it will get any better as it transitions from a commodity to a public utility.

Thieves, thieves, tramps and thieves!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Decided I've been sitting on my hiney long enough and am going to tidy up the bathroom so it's close to sparkly when company arrives.  Later, all!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> I just saw for the umpteenth time the ad from AARP for their sponsored medical insurance. The way it is worded is misleading. They make it sound like that unless you get their insurance you can't choose your own doctor or go to any hospital you want to. Soooo wrong. It is Medicare that tells you by law, that those are your rights. It has nothing to do with whether you belong to their organization or not. Even if you leave the country.
> 
> It is like the glucometers for the diabetic. Medicare pays 80% of the cost of the strips and glucometer. If you buy your supplies through a medical supply company, you still have to pay that last 20%. Unless you have a secondary insurance such as Medicaid or a private company.
> 
> For someone who is just coming into the Medicare system, these advertisements are misleading and ticks me off big time. They also drive me crazy.



Sounds like you need to "just say no" to AARP...I did!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Chopper. 
They've become my favorite, too.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Thanks Chopper.
> It's a 1911 Combat Commander. A Combat Commander was the first pistol I ever bought myself, then stupidly sold. This is my replacement kind of.
> Here it is the end of last week after getting everything together (except the rear sight). It fired three flawless magazines the first time out



I love it!  You will have to post a picture when you get it back.


----------



## justplainbill

pacanis said:


> Thanks Chopper.
> It's a 1911 Combat Commander. A Combat Commander was the first pistol I ever bought myself, then stupidly sold. This is my replacement kind of.
> Here it is the end of last week after getting everything together (except the rear sight). It fired three flawless magazines the first time out


Is that a boo boo on the lower left front (9 o'clock) of the slide [that holds the recoil spring plunger]?  
Are there any concerns about the refinishing degrading the closeness of the slide to frame fit? Many, many moons ago; I bought a new 45ACP Colt  Gold Cup for $125 at Emroe sporting goods.  I put in a stiffer recoil spring and it was a tack driver with many lots of GI hardball ammo.  
Wish I had a 4" Python instead of my clunky 6" Model 29.  The high price of lead makes 157gr.38cal. reloading more affordable than the 230-240gr .44-.45 cals.


----------



## pacanis

justplainbill said:


> Is that a boo boo on the lower left front (9 o'clock) of the slide [that holds the recoil spring plunger]?
> Are there any concerns about the refinishing degrading the closeness of the slide to frame fit? Many, many moons ago; I bought a new 45ACP Colt Gold Cup for $125 at Emroe sporting goods. I put in a stiffer recoil spring and it was a tack driver with many lots of GI hardball ammo.
> Wish I had a 4" Python instead of my clunky 6" Model 29. The high price of lead makes 157gr.38cal. reloading more affordable than the 230-240gr .44-.45 cals.


 
Since any Python these days goes for $2000 plus, I'll bet you wish you still had it, too. Been there, done that. What beautify finished revolvers they are. Smooth as silk. $350 was too much for me to spend back then  duh.

That mark looks like _some _kind of scuff. That was close to the area I was practicing polishing as I was taking a break from building it last week, so it's tough to say how it got there. It came glass beaded, so any mark tended to stand out.


----------



## simonbaker

going to grab a jacket & take the chiwawa, max, for a walk around the block


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cleaning up the dishes.  The one problem with me cooking in this house is I don't have staff to clear all the stuff I use.  Don't ask Himself to do it, he does it all wrong*. 



*all wrong = not my way


----------



## Kylie1969

About to do some Spring cleaning...well Winter cleaning really, in the kitchen


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Sounds like you need to "just say no" to AARP...I did!


 
I always have. I wouldn't join them even if they were passing out the SS checks.


----------



## Somebunny

Watching Master Chef.....not sure that having children vote on their "favorite food" is a fair measure of a cooks ability......but whatever....


----------



## Addie

One of our most liked residents passed away last night. Everyone was very fond of and never had a bad word to say about her. There is a pall over the building today. Word had not reached the whole building, so I posted a very nice notice on the bulletin board on each floor right next to the elevator. It can't be missed. As soon as I get word about her wake and funeral I will post that also. I am going to miss her. She was always there playing waitress during our 'tea' nights.  And one for you Gloria.


----------



## tinlizzie

Tropical Storm Andrea, the first of the hurricane season that opened June 1, is having a galvanizing effect.  After breakfast I'm going to be checking out the emergency first-aid items I put together last year.  I have canned food and other necessities pretty well in hand.


----------



## justplainbill

Looking at Jean Stapleton's bio.  Sadly, it seems her passing has gone unnoted on this forum.


----------



## pacanis

justplainbill said:


> Looking at Jean Stapleton's bio. Sadly, it seems her passing has gone unnoted on this forum.


 
I saw that a few days ago. I watched Michael yesterday or the day before. I love her in that movie, even though she's only in it at the beginning and end.


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here watching the rain and thinking about making myself a couple Canadian bacon sandwiches. Looks like we've got another couple inches on the way the way it is coming down.
Good weather for warm food.


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here watching the rain come down through a different window now... after finishing my sandwiches.


----------



## chopper

I'm looking out at the sunshine (we had our rain Tuesday, and overcast yesterday).  Today is nice and 60 degrees right now.  I really need to get dressed and get out in the garden.  I see weeds cropping up between the flowers.


----------



## taxlady

I went out front to have a smoke. I thought I would walk the 35-40 metres to the sidewalk and have a look at the work they are doing. They are tearing up the whole street and the sidewalks to replace them. They are even putting a sidewalk on the other side of the street, yay!

I noticed that there is now a trench where the sidewalk used to be. They were almost to the sidewalk in front of the driveway to our garage. I asked one of the workers when that would be filled in, so we would be able to get our cars out of the garage.

"It depends on the rain." he said. They can't work in the rain. They have to finish digging the trench; build the forms; fill in the gravel; and then pour the cement. They might not be able to pour cement today or tomorrow (since we have rain in the forecast for both days) and it will take a day for the cement to dry. That means that my car would be stuck in the garage until at least Monday. Man am I ever glad I decided to go look at the work.

Since it is a weekday, most people are at work and there were only three cars in the garage, counting mine. The worker asked me whose cars they were and I told him that the one at my end of the garage was one of the first two doors and the one at the far end would be near the end of the townhouses on the other side of the plaza. There are 27 parking spaces and they all get used. I just went and looked. I guess that worker got hold of the people who own the other two cars, because they aren't there now. Someone could have had a nasty surprise.


----------



## chopper

Wow TL, 
Don't they usually let folks know that they are planning to do work like that?  I'm glad that you and others were able to get their cars out of the garage.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Wow TL,
> Don't they usually let folks know that they are planning to do work like that?  I'm glad that you and others were able to get their cars out of the garage.



Well, they did tell us that they were going to replace the road surface and sidewalks. They started 21 May and will finish near the end of June. But, I am surprised they didn't tell us that we wouldn't be able to get in and out of the garage. Sometimes they put something across a trench like that, so you can drive/walk across it.


----------



## chopper

Lets hope for dry weather so they can finish the work quickly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

As soon as I'm done goofing off I have to head to a grocery store, maybe two. Toe/foot still a little sore but getting better!  If I make it through the first store I have just a couple things to pick up at the other - just enough to hit the $15 for the special Grand Opening deals.  With Pepsi 12-packs on sale 4/$10 I'm 2/3 of the way there!



Addie said:


> One of our most liked residents passed away last night....



Sorry to hear of your loss Addie.



tinlizzie said:


> Tropical Storm Andrea, the first of the hurricane season that opened June 1.....



Stay safe TL and batten down those hatches.   Hope the storm doesn't hit you too hard.  Ooo, I'd better check with the cousins in Tampa to make sure they're OK.


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Lets hope for dry weather so they can finish the work quickly.



Thanks, but it's raining lightly now and here's our weather forecast:


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> I love it! You will have to post a picture when you get it back.


 
I'll put some pictures up in the photo thread.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to finish a pictorial video for my BFF's son who is graduating this year.  So hard to believe as I looked after him at 6 months old.  I have watched him and his younger brother grow up as if they were my own.

Anyway, our church puts on this banquet for all grads who attend our services and/or youth group and it is this Saturday.  I have been working on this awhile but the problem is there are so many pictures it is hard to chose.  I did include my favourite picture of the two of us when he was about 18 months old.

This is a labour of love for sure.....I just need to get it done so they can see it before Saturday!

Guess I should get off DC!


----------



## bethzaring

Big doings going on in town tonight.  I just got back from a short walk to see all the folks.  Mumford and Sons are here for their only New Mexico gig. I have been impressed with all the preparation the town has gone to, to host the biggest ever influx of people at one time that this town has seen.  It is expected the population of this small town will more than triple tonight.  Because I have been hanging out at the public utilites departments this past week, I have seen some of the preparations.  I came back to my apartment to have dinner and get my camera.


----------



## MrsLMB

That would be a good one to attend.  Hope you get some great pictures of all the hard work that was done and maybe even some celebrity shots !


----------



## summer22

*Help!!*

I just want to know how to start a thread!! 

I can't for the life of me figure it out & all i want to do is ask a question!!!
Can someone please pretty please help

Thankyou so much if you do!


----------



## MrsLMB

summer22 said:


> I just want to know how to start a thread!!
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure it out & all i want to do is ask a question!!!
> Can someone please pretty please help
> 
> Thankyou so much if you do!


 
Hi Summer

Go to the top of this page. Hit the tab that says Forums ... then under general forums hit all forum listings.

Go to where you want the thread ... off topic, beef, desserts or wherever you need it to be.

At the top of the listings you will see a button - orange - that says new thread .. punch it and type away !

Hope that helps and welcome to DC !


----------



## summer22

MrsLMB said:


> Hi Summer
> 
> Go to the top of this page. Hit the tab that says Forums ... then under general forums hit all forum listings.
> 
> Go to where you want the thread ... off topic, beef, desserts or wherever you need it to be.
> 
> At the top of the listings you will see a button - orange - that says new thread .. punch it and type away !
> 
> Hope that helps and welcome to DC !


You are amazing, thankyou!!

Gosh that was so simple!!!


----------



## vitauta

bethzaring said:


> Big doings going on in town tonight.  I just got back from a short walk to see all the folks.  Mumford and Sons are here for their only New Mexico gig. I have been impressed with all the preparation the town has gone to, to host the biggest ever influx of people at one time that this town has seen.  It is expected the population of this small town will more than triple tonight.  Because I have been hanging out at the public utilites departments this past week, I have seen some of the preparations.  I came back to my apartment to have dinner and get my camera.




mumford and sons are giving a concert in your town?  that is huge!  lucky you, beth!  mumford and sons have been my favorite new band for a couple of years.  i hope they come to c-ville....


----------



## bethzaring

MrsLMB said:


> That would be a good one to attend.  Hope you get some great pictures of all the hard work that was done and maybe even some celebrity shots !



Well, it just rained almost an hour, from 6:00 to 7:00 pm.  It hasn't rained here since 2011 .  It has cleared up and I haven't heard any music yet.  There are two bands playing before Mumford and sons and live music at many venues outside of the park where the concert is taking place.  I won't be able to get close to the stage, but I will certainly be able to hear them from the street.


----------



## Kylie1969

summer22 said:


> I just want to know how to start a thread!!
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure it out & all i want to do is ask a question!!!
> Can someone please pretty please help
> 
> Thankyou so much if you do!



Hello Summer and welcome to DC


----------



## LPBeier

I got the grad video done and am now relaxing with one of my favourite shows (Motive) and winding some yarn into balls for my next project.  

Violet is curled up at my feet as usual - Life is good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ... Life is good!



+1 LP!

Glad to hear you got that photo montage all done in time.  I'm sure your BFF and family will enjoy it for years.  I suppose now you'll start thinking about what to do for his college graduation? 

I was listening to rain hit the windows.  It's stopped for now but the Andrea monsoons are supposed to move in Friday afternoon.  Now I'm listening to the whistles from the train running a couple miles from our house.  If the air is just right it sounds like the train is running right down our street!  Not an unpleasant sound at all.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> +1 LP!
> 
> Glad to hear you got that photo montage all done in time.  I'm sure your BFF and family will enjoy it for years.  I suppose now you'll start thinking about what to do for his college graduation?
> 
> I was listening to rain hit the windows.  It's stopped for now but the Andrea monsoons are supposed to move in Friday afternoon.  Now I'm listening to the whistles from the train running a couple miles from our house.  If the air is just right it sounds like the train is running right down our street!  Not an unpleasant sound at all.



Thanks, CG.  Next will be his brother's HS graduation in two years.  He has already "told" me I am doing his as well.  I used to do them both for a living (I had a graphics and video business awhile back) and as the video coordinator at our church for about 7 years.  I wouldn't want ti do it full time again but these are my "boys" and I would do anything for them.

I hope that you are going to be okay weather-wise tomorrow.  I will be praying and sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am about to get ready as we are going to an Indian restaurant tonight for dinner YUM!!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in the early hours of the day. The TV is on and ads for Father's Day are starting. So I got to thinking. No, don't call the fire department. That smoke is coming from my brain.

Do you have a favorite or two story about your father? We would love to her them. You can honor your father by sharing some of you memories. So I will start.

The city had planted a tree across the street from our home. In the morning my father would go to over to that tree and give it a gentle shake. He was waking up the birds so that they were starting their day with me. 

Of course I know now that the as small as that tree was there were no birds in it. But I still remember him going there to wake the birdies so they would be part of my day. 

Now it is your turn.


----------



## vitauta

would someone please offer me a reason to NOT send away today for a $139 cuisinart griller/panini machine for $39?


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> would someone please offer me a reason to NOT send away today for a $139 cuisinart griller/panini machine for $39?


 
Because you can get the same results with a brick wrapped in HD foil and do it in your cast iron pan. Brick is free and the foil is inexpensive. Am I too late?


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> would someone please offer me a reason to NOT send away today for a $139 cuisinart griller/panini machine for $39?



Good price.  I think another kitchen gadget would be great.  I can't give you a reason not to get it.


----------



## Addie

Have you seen the size of that machine? It is huge. Takes up a lot of counter space. What are the dimensions? Storage is another issue.


----------



## vitauta

you are not too late, sweetie.  nice effort, too!  but there are still these hurdles to get past:  dare i admit this here at dc?  i no longer own an iron pan of any size.(blush)  and i have no grill-plated cooking surface.  the cuisinart has double-sided cooking plates, a drip tray for healthy grilling, and easy, dishwasher safe components. addie, can you argue against these compelling features?


----------



## Somebunny

Go for it Vit!


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> you are not too late, sweetie.  nice effort, too!  but there are still these hurdles to get past:  dare i admit this here at dc?  i no longer own an iron pan of any size.(blush)  and i have no grill-plated cooking surface.  the cuisinart has double-sided cooking plates, a drip tray for healthy grilling, and easy, dishwasher safe components. addie, can you argue against these compelling features?




Buy the Griddler.  It's a good tool.  I use it for burgers, chicken breasts, pannini and pancakes.  Works great!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> you are not too late, sweetie. nice effort, too! but there are still these hurdles to get past: dare i admit this here at dc? i no longer own an iron pan of any size.(blush) and i have no grill-plated cooking surface. the cuisinart has double-sided cooking plates, a drip tray for healthy grilling, and easy, dishwasher safe components. addie, can you argue against these compelling features?


 
No. I too have no iron pan and probably for the same reason. Too heavy. So go for it. The price is right. Order it right now before the price goes up. And good luck with it.


----------



## vitauta

god, if there is one thing i love more than a good debate, it is my friends agreeing with me, (granting permission) giving me the go ahead to do as i please, and with a clear conscience....

thanks everyone, for giving me what i wanted--your sage advice.


----------



## Somebunny

Vit, can you share with us where you are getting this "deal"?  After you order yours of course!  perhaps this has to be done in a pm? Don't want to break any rules, rebel that I am!


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> god, if there is one thing i love more than a good debate, it is my friends agreeing with me, (granting permission) giving me the go ahead to do as i please, and with a clear conscience....
> 
> thanks everyone, for giving me what i wanted--your sage advice.




That's what friends are for.


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Vit, can you share with us where you are getting this "deal"? After you order yours of course!  perhaps this has to be done in a pm? Don't want to break any rules, rebel that I am!


 
The last thing I need is another kitchen appliance. But that deal sounds too good to pass. But good enough to pass on to your friends. So are you up to it Vt? How about it? I will rebel right along with SB.


----------



## MrsLMB

vitauta said:


> would someone please offer me a reason to NOT send away today for a $139 cuisinart griller/panini machine for $39?


 
OMG  .. are you nuts ?!?!?!?!?!

GET IT NOW !!!!!

I would jump on a deal like that in a heartbeat .. not exactly sure where I would store it .. maybe under the bed .. yeah .. that would work !!

I had one similar to that a long time ago and I absolutely loved it.  Not a fan of panini sandwiches but it was awesome for other things.

Let us know when you get it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> god, if there is one thing i love more than a good debate, it is my friends agreeing with me, (granting permission) giving me the go ahead to do as i please, and with a clear conscience....
> 
> thanks everyone, for giving me what i wanted--your sage advice.



Do you need a note from a nurse to buy it?


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just come in from the garden, Steve cut back a lot of the orange trees, got lots of oranges and lemons of the trees 

We will be cutting back the lemon tree too, as they all grow so tall and you cant reach the fruit anyway, so we are going to make the smaller and shape them more so they are sort of rounded


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Do you need a note from a nurse to buy it?




gee thanks, pf. if you would just sign a note...i'll use it my next time out.


----------



## vitauta

MrsLMB said:


> OMG  .. are you nuts ?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> GET IT NOW !!!!!
> 
> I would jump on a deal like that in a heartbeat .. not exactly sure where I would store it .. maybe under the bed .. yeah .. that would work !!
> 
> I had one similar to that a long time ago and I absolutely loved it.  Not a fan of panini sandwiches but it was awesome for other things.
> 
> Let us know when you get it



my scrabble game already has taken that spot.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just finished dinner and now relaxing with a cuppa 

Did a heap of ironing this afternoon, ironed our new king size quilt cover, it took forever, it is so big!

Soon we will retire to the lounge to watch a film


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> gee thanks, pf. if you would just sign a note...i'll use it my next time out.




To Whom It May Concern:

Vitauta has a medical need to purchase any appliance or kitchen gadget she may see and desire.

P.Fiona, RN, BSN, MDSC, NAC


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> To Whom It May Concern:
> 
> Vitauta has a medical need to purchase any appliance or kitchen gadget she may see and desire.
> 
> P.Fiona, RN, BSN, MDSC, NAC


----------



## Zhizara

I'm trying to figure out to get Medicare/Medicaid to pay for a taxi to get my stitches out on monday from my recent stroke.

I'm debating removing them myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> I'm trying to figure out to get Medicare/Medicaid to pay for a taxi to get my stitches out on monday from my recent stroke.
> 
> I'm debating removing them myself.



Where are your stitches, Zhizara?  I've removed stitches from one of my cats many years ago, and from my knee, also many years ago.  Not rocket science, but if they're in your face or on your head, you might want someone trained to do it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Finishing up the stats for my character in an upcoming d20 modern/future campaign.


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Where are your stitches, Zhizara?  I've removed stitches from one of my cats many years ago, and from my knee, also many years ago.  Not rocket science, but if they're in your face or on your head, you might want someone trained to do it.



i figure that as a seamstress I DO know how to remove stitiches.  They itch and are uncomfortahbe.  It's a nice long S shaped scar from my temple aqroundd and down to my ear.  not pretty at all.  Itchy, scrqtchy, irritating.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> i figure that as a seamstress I DO know how to remove stitiches.  They itch and are uncomfortahbe.  It's a nice long S shaped scar from my temple aqroundd and down to my ear.  not pretty at all.  Itchy, scrqtchy, irritating.



Hmm.  Tough call.  I would be tempted too!

How are you doing, aside from the annoying stitches?


----------



## pacanis

Go for it, Z.
I can't remember the last time I took anything or anyone to the doctor to remove stitches. Time is too valuable.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm trying to figure out to get Medicare/Medicaid to pay for a taxi to get my stitches out on monday from my recent stroke.
> 
> I'm debating removing them myself.



In Louisiana
*Bureau of Community Supports and Services/Home and Community Based Waiver Services*
Toll Free: 1-877-456-1146


----------



## buckytom

i'm about to pass out after an incredibly busy but fun 23 hours. 

yesterday afternoon, our baseball team got together for a few hours in the batting cages, then home for a pizza party.

then i had to rush into work for a 12 hpur shift, then home for an hour sleep, then to the field for our second to last game of the season.
afterwards, my boy and i hooked up with a bunch of grammar and high school kids for a 2 hour pickup game (in which one of the little bastids reached over the fence to rob me of a home run  ) and now i'm home for a well deserved na.

it's a good thing that i decided that i wasn't 48 years old, but rather 15 with 33 years experience.  

i feel like i'm a hundred and two, however.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> ...(in which one of the little bastids reached over the fence to rob me of a home run  )...


 
Uhh, isn't that allowed in baseball?

You competitor you...


----------



## buckytom

yes, but he should respect his elders rather than make an awesome play.. 

the next time i got up he was playing short stop and i smoked one right past him. i think he needed to change his shorts after that, lol.

spare the bat, i mean rod, and spoil the child, or something like that...


----------



## pacanis




----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> ... and now i'm home for a well deserved na.
> 
> it's a good thing that i decided that i wasn't 48 years old, but rather 15 with 33 years experience.
> 
> i feel like i'm a hundred and two, however.



Your son and team are lucky to have you. Sleep well


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning we are heading out for a walk, maybe down to the lake 

Then we will be making some Lemon Tarts to use up some of the lemons from our tree


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> would someone please offer me a reason to NOT send away today for a $139 cuisinart griller/panini machine for $39?



I'm sure by now the griddler is on its way to you but I just have to add IT IS GREAT!!!  Wanted one for Christmas a couple years back.  Himself said "will you use it?"  since I do have a few things that _looked_ useful...  I wanted it, sent him on his merry way to BedBath&Beyond holding a 20% coupon and $75 in BB&B gift cards courtesy of Discover cashback rewards.  Cost him $4.99 plus tax and I have loved it ever since.  Oh, him too. 

Chicken breasts (pound the to try and even the thickness), boneless pork chops, hot dogs!  Yup, split them lengthwise and grill flat-side-down.  _Mmm..._  You will find so many things to use it for you won't have to store it, just leave it on the counter.  Unfortunately, mine gets stored in the basement along with a bunch of other kitchen things.  This house came with a dearth of counters and cabinets.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting ready to drown myself and crash into bed.  Took our pseudo-son out to Marblehead, Salem, then down to Ipswich for fried seafood.  First time he had tried fried oysters and pronounced them "wonderful".  Himself drove us through downtown Boston (he is, as the saying goes, a better man than I am) pointing out all the usual touristy things and a few other points of interest that don't make the travel brochures.  Gotta be up and out for morning church, big brunch, and then off to western MA to drop the kid off at the Appalachian Trail where he left off.  1540 miles down since he started from Springer Mountain, GA near the end of February. He figures he'll make it to somewhere in ME before he has to leave the trail to get to his new job in July, probably around the 1900 mile mark.  He'll finish the rest of the 2178 miles of trail sometime next year or so.  Figures it will take about a month of walking.  My feet hurt just thinking about it!

'Night all!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Getting ready to drown myself and crash into bed. Took our pseudo-son out to Marblehead, Salem, then down to Ipswich for fried seafood. First time he had tried fried oysters and pronounced them "wonderful". Himself drove us through downtown Boston (he is, as the saying goes, a better man than I am) pointing out all the usual touristy things and a few other points of interest that don't make the travel brochures. Gotta be up and out for morning church, big brunch, and then off to western MA to drop the kid off at the Appalachian Trail where he left off. 1540 miles down since he started from Springer Mountain, GA near the end of February. He figures he'll make it to somewhere in ME before he has to leave the trail to get to his new job in July, probably around the 1900 mile mark. He'll finish the rest of the 2178 miles of trail sometime next year or so. Figures it will take about a month of walking. My feet hurt just thinking about it!
> 
> 'Night all!


 
I have taken a lot of outoftowners on the Freedom. No more. Go to the Vistors Centers on State Street or Tremont Street. I have over the years sent many tourists on the right track during my lunch hour. No more. Downtown Boston is drowning in tourists in the summer. And July 4th is coming. I used to go in town for the July 4th with the Boston Pops on the Esplanade. I even went with my sister and her famly on the boat. We were tied right up just feet from the Shell. The last time I was there was with my youngest. I wanted him to experience it at least once. He was about seven at the time, but he remembers it. No more. An experience he doesn't wish to repeat. We now both watch it on TV. When I went with my sister, we couldn't leave until the harbor police allowed us to. Only so many at at time as you have to go through locks to get back out to the sea. We spent the night there and left in the morning. A little crowded, but who cared. We had enough food and water to drink.

My youngest and his first wife spent their honeymoon in Maine and they went on the Appalachian Trail. And over the years he has managed to get some of it in, in New Hampshire. It can be quite a challenge. 

I don't understand why you don't like to drive in Boston. Sure our streets are just paved over paths. But you don't run into the cows anymore. 

When my girlfriend came in from Calif. I took her to the Boston Commons. We were standing across the street from Park St. It was a Sunday and there was parking on both sides. It is a very narrow street and a two way. A truck was coming down and a car wanted to go up. So he went up on the sidewalk. Very typical for Boston drivers. She was horrified, I didn't think it was unusal at all. Yellow light dosn't mean slow down for a stop. It means speed up and beat the coming red light. Folks in a roatary (round about for you folks across the pond) always have the right of way even if it says for them to yield.


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking potatoes and eggs for the first potato salad of the season!  DH is bottling beer (Cerveza).  Need to get out side now that the sun is finally shining.  Way behind in gardening


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> One of our most liked residents passed away last night. Everyone was very fond of and never had a bad word to say about her. There is a pall over the building today. Word had not reached the whole building, so I posted a very nice notice on the bulletin board on each floor right next to the elevator. It can't be missed. As soon as I get word about her wake and funeral I will post that also. I am going to miss her. She was always there playing waitress during our 'tea' nights.  And one for you Gloria.


Sorry for your loss addie.  May gloria rest in peace.


----------



## simonbaker

Same ole , same ole sunday afternoon here. The daughter (14) in the back room on her computor with friends & dh sleeping in the chair, maybe I will make a pot of chili on this cold, wet rainey day.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just got back from our nearest Costco, about 45 minutes away, and my wallet is considerably lighter.  Along with all the "necessities", I am now the proud owner of a Keurig Platinum coffee maker. (Thank you DC.).  It came with 60 free coffee/ tea cups, which should last us several years, along with the cup where you put whatever you want in it.  I'm having fun playing with it, I was going through appliance purchase withdrawals.  The price we paid actually undercut Amazon and Walmart.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> We just got back from our nearest Costco, about 45 minutes away, and my wallet is considerably lighter.  Along with all the "necessities", I am now the proud owner of a Keurig Platinum coffee maker. (Thank you DC.).  It came with 60 free coffee/ tea cups, which should last us several years, along with the cup where you put whatever you want in it.  I'm having fun playing with it, I was going through appliance purchase withdrawals.  The price we paid actually undercut Amazon and Walmart.




That's the deal we got too.  Best price around.  Did you notice the price of K-Cups?


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> We just got back from our nearest Costco, about 45 minutes away, and my wallet is considerably lighter. Along with all the "necessities", I am now the proud owner of a Keurig Platinum coffee maker. (Thank you DC.). It came with 60 free coffee/ tea cups, which should last us several years, along with the cup where you put whatever you want in it. I'm having fun playing with it, I was going through appliance purchase withdrawals. The price we paid actually undercut Amazon and Walmart.


 
I'm telling ya, it's a disease


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> That's the deal we got too.  Best price around.  Did you notice the price of K-Cups?



We won't have to worry about that for awhile.  60 K-cups should last us for a loooong time!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I'm telling ya, it's a disease



Yes.  Yes, it is.  

It was all I could stand, after reading the reviews.  And I hadn't bought a new appliance in like, 2 months.  It had to be done.


----------



## justplainbill

Assembled my new B&D Workmate 425 (made in China).  I still have a 30 year old version of the workmate.  The new one has some pluses and minuses compared to my old one.  A lot of the parts on the old one, that were cast aluminum, have been replaced by plastic moldings or sheet metal stampings.  The work surface on the new one has an insert which increases the work surface by 9" and the front portion of the table can be tilted to a vertical position.  
Printed a dimensioned top and side view of the angle iron (1.25 x .125 aluminum and 1.5 x .125 iron)  brackets required to mount my 6 quart fuel tank on my 33"-cut,  walk-behind mower.  Seem to have recovered from my 4 day bout with loss of appetite, blurred vision, shortness of breath, and wandering aches and pains.
To do- 
... Cut, assemble and mount 6 quart fuel tank and sediment bowl with bracket.
... Clean and re-glue the end sections of our dough / pastry board. 
... Construct 1" Schedule 40 PVC garden enclosure. 
... Install a new garage door sill.   
... Replace garage door springs and cables.
... Diagnose and repair flush-mount under cabinet kitchen sink fluorescent light fixture problem.
... Fabricate an outdoor back yard discharge conduit for our clothes washing machine.
... Wire brush and refinish our iron front porch roof support stanchions.
... Buy a new Subaru Forester for the Mrs. . 
... Figure out where to invest new cash.
... Calm my wife's concerns about our local masked prowlers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

justplainbill said:


> Assembled my new B&D Workmate 425 (made in China).  I still have a 30 year old version of the workmate.  The new one has some pluses and minuses compared to my old one.  A lot of the parts on the old one, that were cast aluminum, have been replaced by plastic moldings or sheet metal stampings.  The work surface on the new one has an insert which increases the work surface by 9" and the front portion of the table can be tilted to a vertical position.
> Printed a dimensioned top and side view of the angle iron (1.25 x .125 aluminum and 1.5 x .125 iron)  brackets required to mount my 6 quart fuel tank on my 33"-cut,  walk-behind mower.  Seem to have recovered from my 4 day bout with loss of appetite, blurred vision, shortness of breath, and wandering aches and pains.
> To do-
> ... Cut, assemble and mount 6 quart fuel tank and sediment bowl with bracket.
> ... Clean and re-glue the end sections of our dough / pastry board.
> ... Construct 1" Schedule 40 PVC garden enclosure.
> ... Install a new garage door sill.
> ... Replace garage door springs and cables.
> ... Diagnose and repair flush-mount under cabinet kitchen sink fluorescent light fixture problem.
> ... Fabricate an outdoor back yard discharge conduit for our clothes washing machine.
> ... Wire brush and refinish our iron front porch roof support stanchions.
> ... Buy a new Subaru Forester for the Mrs. .
> ... Figure out where to invest new cash.
> ... Calm my wife's concerns about our local masked prowlers.



Are you on a "Honey-Do"?


----------



## Dawgluver

justplainbill said:


> Assembled my new B&D Workmate 425 (made in China).  I still have a 30 year old version of the workmate.  The new one has some pluses and minuses compared to my old one.  A lot of the parts on the old one, that were cast aluminum, have been replaced by plastic moldings or sheet metal stampings.  The work surface on the new one has an insert which increases the work surface by 9" and the front portion of the table can be tilted to a vertical position.
> Printed a dimensioned top and side view of the angle iron (1.25 x .125 aluminum and 1.5 x .125 iron)  brackets required to mount my 6 quart fuel tank on my 33"-cut,  walk-behind mower.  Seem to have recovered from my 4 day bout with loss of appetite, blurred vision, shortness of breath, and wandering aches and pains.
> To do-
> ... Cut, assemble and mount 6 quart fuel tank and sediment bowl with bracket.
> ... Clean and re-glue the end sections of our dough / pastry board.
> ... Construct 1" Schedule 40 PVC garden enclosure.
> ... Install a new garage door sill.
> ... Replace garage door springs and cables.
> ... Diagnose and repair flush-mount under cabinet kitchen sink fluorescent light fixture problem.
> ... Fabricate an outdoor back yard discharge conduit for our clothes washing machine.
> ... Wire brush and refinish our iron front porch roof support stanchions.
> ... Buy a new Subaru Forester for the Mrs. .
> ... Figure out where to invest new cash.
> ... Calm my wife's concerns about our local masked prowlers.



I'm totally exhausted just reading your post, Bill!


----------



## buckytom

Andy M. said:


> That's the deal we got too.  Best price around.  Did you notice the price of K-Cups?




my wife buys the big boxes at bj's at about 45 cents per k-cup.

you can always use that manual k-cup thing that comes with most models and fill them yourself with whatever coffee you like. but 45 or 50 cents per cup is pretty cheap, imo.


dawg, 60 cups would last my wife about 2 weeks.


----------



## Alix

Andy, Costco usually has k cups at $39 for 80 - 100 cups.


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a public holiday here, the Queens Birthday...which is so funny, as we here in Australia get the day off for this occasion but in England, they do not get a day off for it, very strange!

Steve loves living here now for many reasons, but also because he doesnt have to work on the Queens birthday 

This morning we have a bit more gardening to do, the orange tree branches need cutting up etc

We have just been out for a nice walk, it is lovely out there this morning


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Andy, Costco usually has k cups at $39 for 80 - 100 cups.




That's as good a price as I've seen $0.39 - $0.50 cents a cup.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sorry for your loss addie. May gloria rest in peace.


 
Thank you SB. I am going to miss her a lot.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It is a public holiday here, the Queens Birthday...which is so funny, as we here in Australia get the day off for this occasion but in England, they do not get a day off for it, very strange!
> 
> Steve loves living here now for many reasons, but also because he doesnt have to work on the Queens birthday
> 
> This morning we have a bit more gardening to do, the orange tree branches need cutting up etc
> 
> We have just been out for a nice walk, it is lovely out there this morning


 
I think the world should have the day off. Considering the job she has done for 60 years, she is remarkable. I can't say the same for her children though.


----------



## Addie

I am watching the Tony Awards. Our theater here in Boston, The Huntington Theater, won an award. It is a quirky theater. They often will put on a play or musical of a first time writer. And they work closely with Emerson College. That's a college of the arts. All of their productions are free. They have free concerts and free plays written and produced by the students. A great place to take a date when you are broke.


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> my wife buys the big boxes at bj's at about 45 cents per k-cup.
> 
> you can always use that manual k-cup thing that comes with most models and fill them yourself with whatever coffee you like. but 45 or 50 cents per cup is pretty cheap, imo.
> 
> dawg, 60 cups would last my wife about 2 weeks.



I've created a monster.  DH has burned through the Sleepy Time tea, x3, and is looking for more.  He makes me taste each addition.  He's really excited about the Keurig as a night light.


----------



## buckytom

lol, dawg. must be a guy thing.

i am mesmerized by the blue light of the water reservoir.


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> I think the world should have the day off. Considering the job she has done for 60 years, she is remarkable. I can't say the same for her children though.



oh man, don't get me started.

rich folks who haven't earned their wealth and just play nice on the backs of people their families have abused to gain their wealth isn't exactly something to commend.

just my 2 pence.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I woke up fully rested at 9:00.  Wide Awake.  It was a little cloudy out. Almost like dusk appears on the horizon or as far as your back yard looks at 9:00 without your glasses on.   Thought, must be another rainy day.  Promptly felt asleep in my chair before the coffee was done perking.  That's how "wide awake"  I was.  Two hours later a giant whiplash while sitting in my chair woke me again.  Looked out the window, my it's really dark. It must be really going to storm today.   Then I thought, hmm.   I wonder what day it really is and which angle is my house facing and what if I Missed a whole day.  Why yes,  11 Pm is just the right time to go to bed.    Funny, I don't remember going to bed the first time, but it must have been shortly after dinner.

Now, it's 230 am my time.  Wide awake again.  So it goes.


----------



## Joshatdot

I am going to the dentist today, Monday, at 12:30 for a molar extraction


----------



## justplainbill

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are you on a "Honey-Do"?


More of a procrastinator - planner who has to justify a fairly extensive collection of man toys.  In this damp area (50 - 150 yards from salt water bodies on three sides), rust proofing of tools after each use often takes as long or longer than the task a tool was used for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> I woke up fully rested at 9:00.  Wide Awake.  It was a little cloudy out. Almost like dusk appears on the horizon or as far as your back yard looks at 9:00 without your glasses on.   Thought, must be another rainy day.  Promptly felt asleep in my chair before the coffee was done perking.  That's how "wide awake"  I was.  Two hours later a giant whiplash while sitting in my chair woke me again.  Looked out the window, my it's really dark. It must be really going to storm today.   Then I thought, hmm.   I wonder what day it really is and which angle is my house facing and what if I Missed a whole day.  Why yes,  11 Pm is just the right time to go to bed.    Funny, I don't remember going to bed the first time, but it must have been shortly after dinner.
> 
> Now, it's 230 am my time.  Wide awake again.  So it goes.



Shrek was up yesterday at 3 am...he said it was because I told him he had to "come see this on the TV".  He was in the living room by the time he woke up.  I was still fast asleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going back to bed soon...I was first in line for an endoscopy this morning.


----------



## pacanis

buckytom said:


> lol, dawg. must be a guy thing.
> 
> i am mesmerized by the blue light of the water reservoir.


 
I enjoy seeing the blue light on the brew button more than the low water indicator, but it _is_ a nice shade of blue


----------



## Alix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going back to bed soon...I was first in line for an endoscopy this morning.



Hope all went well!


----------



## Addie

I just finished talking wih my daughter. It seems my pineapple upside down cake was a BIG hit with her daughter. She was eating two pieces at a time. My daughter and her husband only got two pieces a each. 

So now I have received my orders for the summer and fall until January. My grandson wants the Chocolate Chip Cheesecake as soon as possible. Chocolate Chip Cheesecake with Chocolate Glaze Topping

My granddaughter wants the Pineapple Upside Down Cake for her birthday in January. 

My SIL wants an apple pie for Father's Day. 

And my instructions are I don't have to wait for a special day to make these items. I can make them as often as possible and send them right to their house. I better get busy.


----------



## bakechef

Just being lazy at the moment, took a short vacation to spend time with mom.

Drove to Charleston SC on friday in the middle of tropical storm Andrea lots of wind and rain.  Drove home yesterday in torrential rain most of the way, many times it was nearly impossible to even see the lines in the road.  Driving in that is very tiring!

The weather improved as we approached charleston and the weather saturday was pretty much perfect.  Nice weekend visiting my best friend.  

Now a couple days of relaxing!  I can think of a thousand things to do around the house, but I am going to try to relax instead.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Just being lazy at the moment, took a short vacation to spend time with mom.
> 
> Drove to Charleston SC on friday in the middle of tropical storm Andrea lots of wind and rain. Drove home yesterday in torrential rain most of the way, many times it was nearly impossible to even see the lines in the road. Driving in that is very tiring!
> 
> The weather improved as we approached charleston and the weather saturday was pretty much perfect. Nice weekend visiting my best friend.
> 
> Now a couple days of relaxing! I can think of a thousand things to do around the house, but I am going to try to relax instead.


 
Bakechef, very few hurricanes make it to Maine. Why would your Mom leave the comfort of her home to go and be in a hurricane? Has she never experienced one? I would rather have a snow blizzard than a hurricane.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating two egg mcmuffins... after 10:30


----------



## chopper

bakechef said:


> Just being lazy at the moment, took a short vacation to spend time with mom.
> 
> Drove to Charleston SC on friday in the middle of tropical storm Andrea lots of wind and rain.  Drove home yesterday in torrential rain most of the way, many times it was nearly impossible to even see the lines in the road.  Driving in that is very tiring!
> 
> The weather improved as we approached charleston and the weather saturday was pretty much perfect.  Nice weekend visiting my best friend.
> 
> Now a couple days of relaxing!  I can think of a thousand things to do around the house, but I am going to try to relax instead.



Glad you had a nice visit.  It is really hard for me to drive a long time in rain like that too.  It seems to drain you when you have to work so hard to see and pay attention.  

I'm glad you are going to relax.  If you are like me that will last a day and then you will have to do the things that are calling to you.  

I just got back from taking a walk with the dogs.  It is already 88 degrees.  It is going to be a hot one!  I am relaxing now, but really need to get the garden watered before it gets too hot.  The dogs and I are panting right now, so maybe in ten minutes or so.....


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating two egg mcmuffins... after 10:30



Yum...maybe I need to fix some breakfast before I go out to the garden.  It's only 9:15 here.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Bakechef, very few hurricanes make it to Maine. Why would your Mom leave the comfort of her home to go and be in a hurricane? Has she never experienced one? I would rather have a snow blizzard than a hurricane.



She's semi retired but still works like crazy and needed a change of scenery.  This is about the only way she can relax a little.  She's still on the phone more than she needs to be, but to her this is still "relaxing"


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm enjoying my first "official" day of summer vacation.  And trying to figure out where to put all the stuff we over-bought at Costco yesterday.  We probably didn't need 45 packets of Cheez-its.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> I'm enjoying my first "official" day of summer vacation.  And trying to figure out where to put all the stuff we over-bought at Costco yesterday.  We probably didn't need 45 packets of Cheez-its.



So glad you finally made it to summer vacation!  I've been waiting for ya!  
I do the bulk shopping too, but I have a pantry and a freezer down stairs just for that.  It sure does help.  It keeps my upstairs pantry and freezer from getting too full.  That is a lot of cheez-its!


----------



## Katie H

Just had a bit of lunch with my sweetheart and am headed to my studio to finish the window treatments for our double front doors.

The top half of each door is glass on which I've made and installed roman shades.  They are a solid deep wine/burgundy color.

What I have to finish are the top treatments, which are shaped and pleated board-mounted valances.  The fabric reminds me of a Persian rug.  Lots of wine/burgundy, deep sage, mustard/gold, some vibrant blue and white.  It's a neat print and I chose it because I can use the colors in it as assorted accents in the living room and dining room.

The edges of the valances are trimmed in burgundy and gold clear bead fringe.  About 1 inch long at the longest point.  Gives some shimmer to the entry area and some additional texture.

They'll be nice when I'm done but I wrestled all morning trying to get my pleats spaced the way I wanted it to look.  I'm designing as I go, so no pattern to go by.

I'm hoping that having lunch and stepping away from the project for a few minutes will do the trick.  They are soooooo close to being done.  I would like to finish them by the end of the afternoon.  That's my plan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Hope all went well!



Ruling out a couple things for my Reflux...will know all in a few days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

'Bout feeling awake enough to go and show Shrek how to do laundry, again.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ruling out a couple things for my Reflux...will know all in a few days.



Well, now we know which endo they did the scopy at.


----------



## Dawgluver

I suppose you could reflux at either end.

Hope you get good news, PF, and that your problem gets solved!


----------



## Addie

I just got out of the shower. I have a bunch of things that need doing. But I don't want to do any of them. I did have to call my credit union. I have to make some major changes to my accounts. My daughter is listed as a coholder and she is in no condition to take care of any financial needs if I should go tomorrow. So I had to add Spike.

I also need to vacuum. Once again I washed the tissues in the pockets. So when I shook out the wet laundry, I now have a snow bank of tissue. Oh so much joy! And to think I did this to myself.

What I really want to do is get back to my sewing. I haven't touched it since the surgery last December. But if I  pick that up, I won't get anything else done. Time to step away from the computer and get busy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I don't understand why you don't like to drive in Boston. Sure our streets are just paved over paths. But you don't run into the cows anymore....



  You ARE talking real cows, right?  'Cuz some of those rather tubby tourists.... 

Himself and I have vacationed in New England since 1975 or 1976, visiting before and with kids, camping or staying with friends or in motels.  In those nearly 4 decades we have noticed a very heavy increase in tourists.  Even more so, a large increase in crazy native drivers. And don't even get me going on "entitled" pedestrians.  People, you have the right of way when you are IN a crosswalk and WITH the traffic light if one is there, NOT whenever you feel like it wherever you want!  Rarely go that way anymore - much prefer heading to the south and walking the RI area.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> ..am headed to my studio to finish the window treatments for our double front doors.....They are soooooo close to being done.  I would like to finish them by the end of the afternoon.  That's my plan.



I am so impressed with your skills!  Threading a needle has been a challenge for me over the years and I am so in awe of skilled seamstress work.  You will post pics when you're done, right?


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Even more so, a large increase in crazy native drivers. And don't even get me going on "entitled" pedestrians.  People, you have the right of way when you are IN a crosswalk and WITH the traffic light if one is there, NOT whenever you feel like it wherever you want!...




Clearly you're a visitor to MA.  "The pedestrian has the right-of-way" is a clear and unambiguous statement.  There are no qualifiers in the statement.  It's the motorists' job to not hit pedestrians and swear at them at the top of their lungs!  If you're going to live among the natives, you have to understand and accept the culture.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

justplainbill said:


> ...Seem to have recovered from my 4 day bout with loss of appetite, blurred vision, shortness of breath, and wandering aches and pains.....



Um, you did get checked out by a doctor, right?  You do do tick checks every time you come back in from outside, right?  Sounds suspicious, but could be a lot of different things.  But Lyme can be ugly.  Himself felt like garbage for a month before anything that smacked him in the face (rash) sent him to the doc's.  Fortunately, a regime of antibiotics took care of it and he hasn't seemed to be bothered by it since - it's been about 6-7 years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Well, now we know which endo they did the scopy at.





Dawgluver said:


> I suppose you could reflux at either end.
> 
> Hope you get good news, PF, and that your problem gets solved!



That's what I get for posting under the influence this morning.  Tomorrow I get to have my eyes dilated...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Clearly you're a visitor to MA.  "The pedestrian has the right-of-way" is a clear and unambiguous statement.  There are no qualifiers in the statement.  It's the motorists' job to not hit pedestrians and swear at them at the top of their lungs!  If you're going to live among the natives*, you have to understand and accept the culture.



Yup, so far it's been a 13 year vacation!   Actually, I've seen the signs.  Problem is, people in the towns either side of us have this "I can do it!!!" attitude when they cross, shooting you evil looks while strolling slowly and checking their cellphones.  So I got MA's driver's handbook you can have to check all the laws and regulations.  HaHa you jaywalkers, the law states you have to be IN a crosswalk.  The law states that if you are crossing at a light you must cross WITH the green and cannot impede the flow of traffic when the light is in their favor.    By law I could smack that 20-something, droopy-panted, backwards-wearing hat punk with the smug look when he is smack dab between two crosswalks that are a mere 40 feet apart!  Then I realize this state has way more lawyers in it needs and I don't want to generate a case - 'cuz you know one of them is gonna crawl out of the woodwork.  

* If they were "natives" I would think they should have some idea of how to speak the language...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, so far it's been a 13 year vacation!   Actually, I've seen the signs.  Problem is, people in the towns either side of us have this "I can do it!!!" attitude when they cross, shooting you evil looks while strolling slowly and checking their cellphones.  So I got MA's driver's handbook you can have to check all the laws and regulations.  HaHa you jaywalkers, the law states you have to be IN a crosswalk.  The law states that if you are crossing at a light you must cross WITH the green and cannot impede the flow of traffic when the light is in their favor.    By law I could smack that 20-something, droopy-panted, backwards-wearing hat punk with the smug look when he is smack dab between two crosswalks that are a mere 40 feet apart!  Then I realize this state has way more lawyers in it needs and I don't want to generate a case - 'cuz you know one of them is gonna crawl out of the woodwork.
> 
> * If they were "natives" I would think they should have some idea of how to speak the language...



The driver's handbook has no standing here.  They had to print that.  They don't expect anyone to pay attention to it.

We were here first so we speak our language the way it's suppose to be spoken.  You're on our turf, you're the one with the accent.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The driver's handbook has no standing here. They had to print that. They don't expect anyone to pay attention to it.
> 
> We were here first so we speak our language the way it's suppose to be spoken. You're on our turf, you're the one with the accent.


 
So true Andy. We started the language with the Pilgrims. What folks did to it when they went west is not our fault. We have kept it pure. If a Pilgrim were to step back on the "Rock" today, he/she would understand every word we speak. And so would our Native Americans. We taught them the correct way to speak our language.


----------



## Dawgluver

A primer:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> I woke up fully rested at 9:00.  Wide Awake.  It was a little cloudy out. Almost like dusk appears on the horizon........I thought, hmm.   I wonder what day it really is and which angle is my house facing and what if I Missed a whole day.  Why yes,  11 Pm is just the right time to go to bed.    Funny, I don't remember going to bed the first time, but it must have been shortly after dinner.
> 
> Now, it's 230 am my time.  Wide awake again.  So it goes.



There are a few of us here to tend to post at odd hours.  You do know if you ever start wandering the halls wondering what to do with your time there are a few who would share their wine/decaf/tea with you.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> A primer:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18064


 
Dawg understands us clearly. No problem there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Dawg understands us clearly. No problem there.



Thanks Addie.  I'm also fluent in ND, Minnesotan, and Canadian.  You betcha, yah sure.  Ehh?  Lutefisk and lefsa.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Addie. I'm also fluent in ND, Minnesotan, and Canadian. You betcha, yah sure. Ehh? Lutefisk and lefsa.


 
Wow. I am impressed. You could get a job as translator. You might want to learn. "Wicked good." Another Boston gem.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Wow. I am impressed. You could get a job as translator. You might want to learn. "Wicked good." Another Boston gem.



  We did see "Wicked", and it was good!  In Chicaaago!

I told our waiter yesterday (at the smoked BBQ place) that he was either Canadian or from Minnesota.  He did admit to Minnesota.  Northern part. Almost Canada.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> A primer:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18064


 
And the pictures will make it PC to help out the immigrants


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> And the pictures will make it PC to help out the immigrants



Pac gets it too, though he might not qualify as a translator.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> A primer:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 18064



  Dawg, *I* can can understand them!  I'm just not so sure Mr. Webster would be able to tell which side of the pond they came from! 

First published in 1783, Webster planned to call his "Speller" the American Instructor, but the president of Yale, Ezra Stiles, suggested a more grandiose title.  Webster adopted it: A Grammatical Institute of the English Language.  In the book Noah implemented changes that helped to improve the teaching of pronunciation, spelling and reading.  The "Speller" was used all over the country and therefore helped to standardize pronunciation in America. As a result, our country is most homogeneous in terms of spelling and pronunciation.

Guess it doesn't count around here since he was from Connecticut.  Or Hahvahd. 

It's a trip to a foreign land without need of a passport.   Which, actually, could be said of many regions of our large and diverse country.  Love them all as a visitor, but Dorothy said it best.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am so impressed with your skills!  Threading a needle has been a challenge for me over the years and I am so in awe of skilled seamstress work.  You will post pics when you're done, right?



Thank you, Cooking Goddess, but my "skill" is borne from over 30 years of doing it, doing it, doing it.

My late husband, Buck, and I owned and operated an antiques restoration/interior design company for nearly 30 years.  The interior design part of the business specialized in window fashions and, because we were a small entity, I was the chief, cook and bottlewasher in charge of designing and fabricating them.  I have had many a client bring me a picture of a window treatment and ask me to duplicate it.  By now, I can do it with my eyes closed, but the nice thing is that NOW I do it for myself and in my own time.

I had to really think about what I wanted to do with the front doors and I'm pleased with the end result.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's a trip to a foreign land without need of a passport.  Which, actually, could be said of many regions of our large and diverse country. Love them all as a visitor, but Dorothy said it best.


 
Are you a good witch, or a bad witch?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Are you a good witch, or a bad witch?



     No.  Some days, however, I _rhyme_ with "witch". 

Actually, I'm more of a "Toto".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ....We were here first so we speak our language the way it's suppose to be spoken.  You're on our turf, you're the one with the accent.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addie said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true Andy. We started the language with the Pilgrims. What folks did to it when they went west is not our fault......
Click to expand...


OK, I'm sorry (getting the apology out of the way first ) but I think _this_ is what makes all the other incidentals (diction, drivers, etc) rattle my cage.  If "we were here first" is what counts the people in the Boston area should talk like Virginians!  You see, there is this little thing on my side called "History".  The first permanent English colony, which has been continuously occupied since 1607, is Jamestown, VA.  Guess we should all sound more like people from the Tidewater region.  If you want to go back further, to the first European settlement, you only have to visit the delightful city of St. Augustine, the Plymouth of FL.  Granted it was the Spanish that landed there, but they can claim a permanent settlement since 1565.  And don't make me go back through the Native Americans.  Which Tribal language do you prefer?

And THAT, ladies and gentlemen, is your history lesson for today.   Guess I'm such a CrabbyCook contrarian because I was born and raised in the Connecticut Western Reserve.  _Now if you'll excuse me, I have some work to do to tuck my tongue back through my cheek..._


----------



## Andy M.

Seriously, if that were true, we'd all be taking some Asian dialect as the first humans in North America were nomads from Asia who crossed over on the natural land bridge connecting Asia and Alaska.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All of you talk too fast for me...I'd just wander around saying, "Wha?"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Probably right Andy, although Himself had suggested Russian. 

When it all comes down to it, we'll probably all be speaking ////////////. *

_*sorry, the censors got to it._


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out this morning and bought a couple more lovely soft white towels and also some hand towels and some bath mats, now we are set for awhile


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Probably right Andy, although Himself had suggested Russian.
> 
> When it all comes down to it, we'll probably all be speaking ////////////. *
> 
> _*sorry, the censors got to it._



some dialect of an african language?


----------



## Kylie1969

Have had a lovely dinner, now about to head into the lounge and watch some Masterchef


----------



## bethzaring

Desperately trying not to piddle this morning while waiting for my builder to arrive, I am looking for recent youtubes of last weeks  Mumford and Sons concert here.  And I finally learned how and why we were an unlikely venue for this band.  They asked to play here, mainly so they could visit the pueblo and to meet and play with Robert Mirabel, a world renowned flute player.  Many poor quality videos have shown up, but here is link to a really decent sound and visual video.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8ODTJU0JTs


----------



## chopper

That was a really good video.  Thanks for sharing, Beth.  My son and his family live in Alamosa, Co, so they drove to Taos on Mother's Day for fun.  They really enjoyed it there.  Now I know what some of the town looks like.


----------



## vitauta

thanks again, beth, for bringing us a beautifully produced video of this vibrant, colorful marketplace and open air festival held in your town.  it captures glimpses of the magnificent mountains which surround you, and the mumford & son concert with renown flutist, robert mirabel .  what a fine musical fusion of the english and indian together.  i found a vid on youtube of mirabel performing 'the dance'.  the movements of the dance seem to defy gravity at times.  mirabel is an awesome talent.  and, so long as m&s are touring, they will no doubt appear for return engagements to taos, with mirabel in residence there....


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm totally exhausted just reading your post, Bill!



What Dawg said.


----------



## chopper

I'm sitting on the deck watching the grill with my pork loin inside. The wind wants to blow out the flame!  It sure does smell good. At least it is a warm wind...just last month we were still having snow. 96 degrees doesn't even feel very hot in this dry heat and this wind. Thee are some fires in the area, and it is so hazy that I can't see the mountains.  I feel for the firefighters.  I wish for the wind to calm for them.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, so far it's been a 13 year vacation!   Actually, I've seen the signs.  Problem is, people in the towns either side of us have this "I can do it!!!" attitude when they cross, shooting you evil looks while strolling slowly and checking their cellphones.  So I got MA's driver's handbook you can have to check all the laws and regulations.  HaHa you jaywalkers, the law states you have to be IN a crosswalk.  The law states that if you are crossing at a light you must cross WITH the green and cannot impede the flow of traffic when the light is in their favor.    By law I could smack that 20-something, droopy-panted, backwards-wearing hat punk with the smug look when he is smack dab between two crosswalks that are a mere 40 feet apart!  Then I realize this state has way more lawyers in it needs and I don't want to generate a case - 'cuz you know one of them is gonna crawl out of the woodwork.
> 
> * If they were "natives" I would think they should have some idea of how to speak the language...



I grew up in California, where the pedestrian has ABSOLUTE right of way. I once saw a kid jaywalk and a car that didn't stop for him. There was a cop watching. He gave them both tickets. One was for failing to stop for a pedestrian and one was formula jaywalking.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's what I get for posting under the influence this morning.  Tomorrow I get to have my eyes dilated...



(((Hugs))) oh man I hate having my eyes dilated and because I have glaucoma, I have it done at least oncea year.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am heading over to see mum today, taking her over some lemons and oranges from our trees and having a natter as she is heading off again in a couple of days on a houseboat for a week with friends, sounds great!

I am then heading up to the coffee shop to meet a friend for coffee and cake, another natter


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home a little whileag. Heated up some letover chili for supper, siting in my recliner with my feet up.


----------



## Addie

I got a phone call from The Pirate. He is living with a room mate and wants out. He is drunk around the clock. So he applied on line for a job for maintenance today in the same town where his oldest son lives. He got a call back ten minutes after he posted it. The man in Colorado Hdqt. interviewed him right over the phone. It is a very large corporation and liked what my son had to say. He told him his weaknesses as well as his strength. So the man liked what he heard and asked when he could go up to the North Shore for a second interview. The man at the site called him, like what he heard and gave my son the job right over the phone. He got hired without anyone even seeing him. Tomorrow he goes for his drug test. They want him to start next week. He will have too find a studio apt. in the town where the job is. So it looks like my house will get raided once again. Specially the kitchen. 

Second piece of good news. For months The Pirate has been trying to save to buy himself a much needed car. But it seems that every time he gets the money together, one of his kids needs something. The last emergency was his youngest son had an infected and impacted wisdom molar. No dental insurance. Where else do you go to but good ole Dad. But today, and just in time for his new job, he was able to buy a crap box of a car. But he is good with cars and can fix it up himself. He was able to also get the insurance for it. Tomorrow he will register it and it will be on the road and he will be all set. One more worry from my life. 

Next. I received my new measuring cups and spoons today. The cups are heavy stainless steel and one piece. The handle are short and they don't tip over even if there is just a little ingredients left in the bottom. There is also a little lip on the opposite end from the handle so that they nest evenly. These have both American and Canadian measurements marked. 1 CUP 240ml, 3/4 CUP 180 ml, 2/3 CUP 160 ml, 1/2 CUP 120 ml, 1/3 CUP 80 ml, 1/4 CUP 60 ml. 

The spoons are double ended and magnetized. One end is elongated and will fit into spice containers and the other is a regular spoon. They sit flat on the counter so you can pour liquids without having to hold it. Good point if your hands are messy. They nest inside one another and are held together with the magnet in each one. The measurements are clearly marked and engraved on each spoon. They have both American and Canadian measurements marked. The spoons are 1 Tbsp 1.5 mL, 1/2 Tbsp 7.5 mL, 1 tsp 5mL, 1/2 tsp 2.5 mL, 1/4 tsp 1.25mL.

The cups and spoons are bit pricey. But I think they are worth every cent. I am so pleased with them. I finally have a set of cups and spoons I am happy with. I hate plastic ones. My plastic cups have only five cups. This set has six. And there are five spoons. Those will go to The Pirate for his kitchen so he can cook. 

I also ordered a larger springform pan today for my g'son's cheesecake. I only have a seven inch one. And with his appetite, I know he will clean out the bigger one. 

I didn't get to the mini pies today. I do have the apples cooked, just didn't make it to the pie maker yet. Too many interruptions. Tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> ...I am looking for recent youtubes of last weeks  Mumford and Sons concert here....Many poor quality videos have shown up, but here is link to a really decent sound and visual video....



Don't know if you heard the news, but one of our local TV stations said the bassist from M&S had surgery for a blood clot on his brain!  He's OK, resting.  They have to cancel three upcoming concerts.  Good thing he went to the doc when he wasn't feeling quite right instead of toughing it out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I grew up in California, where the pedestrian has ABSOLUTE right of way. I once saw a kid jaywalk and a car that didn't stop for him. There was a cop watching. He gave them both tickets. One was for failing to stop for a pedestrian and one was formula jaywalking.



Poking a bear here, ya know?  Unfortunately, some pedestrians around here (like in the towns either side of ours) believe they have absolute right of way, but that is wrong.  Now not only have I checked the state highway manual to be sure they have to cross in a walkway but I also found a MA lawyer's website that says the same:

Massachusetts law favors the rights of pedestrians over vehicles of any type. Usually pedestrians have the right of way, but the right of way is not absolute.

Lawyer goes on to tell the reader they have to be in a crosswalk or at an intersection with a light in their favor.  If the lawyer is warning them they aren't going to be able to get any money you KNOW jaywalkers around here are in the wrong!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Don't know if you heard the news, but one of our local TV stations said the bassist from M&S had surgery for a blood clot on his brain! He's OK, resting. They have to cancel three upcoming concerts. Good thing he went to the doc when he wasn't feeling quite right instead of toughing it out.


 
So he wasn't feeling quite right in the head huh? I know a few folks like that.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished making lunch.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am cursing myself and calling me every name but my own. I was going into the bathroom and took the corner too quickly. Have a very large tear in my fragile skin. I am a walking hazard.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dreading giving the Boss the bad news.
The hot water heater went again. He's going to have to shell out money for a new one.

Shoot I was going to hit him up for a new dishwasher.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Right now I am cursing myself and calling me every name but my own. I was going into the bathroom and took the corner too quickly. Have a very large tear in my fragile skin. I am a walking hazard.



You and me both. How bad is it?

I'm thinking seriously about making my own protective arm and legs pads.
Not the kind that ball players wear. A little lighter with Velcro straps. Just cushy enough to take a bump without bruising myself over nothing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just made some pickled red onion; it's resting now. I'm on my way to dinner with friends.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> You and me both. How bad is it?
> 
> I'm thinking seriously about making my own protective arm and legs pads.
> Not the kind that ball players wear. A little lighter with Velcro straps. Just cushy enough to take a bump without bruising myself over nothing.


 
I just checked and changed the dressing. I think I should have gone to the health clinic ER for steri strips. But it is past the golden hour. But I was able to get the skin back in place so it will heal to itself. You can't put sutures in me. My skin is so fragile that you can see right through the piece I tore off. 

The wound is ugly looking. A big mark and blue black (childrenese) surrounding the wound. The piece of skin that I ripped off is at lest a half inch long and a quarter inch wide. I really did it up good this time. I did put some Bacitracin on it. I have to keep it covered. When I go to the bathroom I wipe myself with my left hand. And the wound is just above my wrist on my left hand. I can't take the chance of having that wound exposed to that area when I wipe myself. I apologize for the indelicacies of the description.


----------



## Mad Cook

pacanis said:


> I thought I'd start a thread about nothing (ala Seinfeld ).
> I know there are times I do something and have no one to share it with, no matter how mundane. And I don't do the FB thing, all though I certainly get spammed enough from them. Probably from someone's email list that I'm on
> So if you join in fine, if you read along fine, if you put this thread on your ignore list, well that's fine, too
> 
> So tonight I'll be "doing" this.
> 
> View attachment 11380
> 
> I found this sucker under the eave of my chicken coop when I went to check on their water. I'm lucky I didn't bump the coop with the lawn mower earlier today  It's quite active, but I'm hoping to deactivate it after it gets dark


Looks a bit like a wasps nest - is it?


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> I just finished making lunch.


 
You know it's not nice to tease the animals don't you ????

Boy that looks great .. how was it ??


----------



## pacanis

Mad Cook said:


> Looks a bit like a wasps nest - is it?


 
Beats me. I couldn't tell you the difference between a wasp and a hornet. They were black and yellow striped like yellow jackets or ground bees.



MrsLMB said:


> You know it's not nice to tease the animals don't you ????
> 
> Boy that looks great .. how was it ??


 
Tasty 
It made for some nice sandwiches with lettuce and mayo on soft white bread.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just come home from the grocery shopping


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching Master Chef.  And I would REALLY like someone to come over and cook me Eggs Benedict.


----------



## buckytom

Chef Munky said:


> You and me both. How bad is it?
> 
> I'm thinking seriously about making my own protective arm and legs pads.
> Not the kind that ball players wear. A little lighter with Velcro straps. Just cushy enough to take a bump without bruising myself over nothing.



bubble wrap and packing tape?



Addie said:


> I just checked and changed the dressing. I think I should have gone to the health clinic ER for steri strips. But it is past the golden hour. But I was able to get the skin back in place so it will heal to itself. You can't put sutures in me. My skin is so fragile that you can see right through the piece I tore off.
> 
> The wound is ugly looking. A big mark and blue black (childrenese) surrounding the wound. The piece of skin that I ripped off is at lest a half inch long and a quarter inch wide. I really did it up good this time. I did put some Bacitracin on it. I have to keep it covered. When I go to the bathroom I wipe myself with my left hand. And the wound is just above my wrist on my left hand. I can't take the chance of having that wound exposed to that area when I wipe myself. I apologize for the indelicacies of the description.


  have you ever tried washing it out, some neosporin, and crazy glue? it works really well n bad cuts ehen you can't use stitches or butterfly bandages.


----------



## Katie H

I'm just kicking back and reflecting on a really, really nice day.

I spent a major part of it with my best friend of nearly 60 years and we had a ball.

She's newly retired, nearly a year, and has been doing things around her house, little by little.  She's had new wood floors installed in most of the house, had the interior painted, and is currently updating her kitchen.

Today we spent our time looking at countertops, kitchen sinks and faucets.  She was truly amazed at what is out there and welcomed my expertise and suggestions.

After it was all said and done, she settled on a countertop, chosen a sink and picked out a very nice faucet apparatus.  With the newly-painted walls and the refinished cabinets, her kitchen will be fresh and new.  This house is the childhood house of her husband and hasn't been updated for over 40 years.

We ate lunch out, laughed and giggled and had a blast.  

Our friendship has survived many moves, marriages and divorces (I was the divorced one), children, work years, death of a spouse and, now, retirement.  She was there when Buck died and the long months after his death.  In so many words, we've been through thick and thin with each other...together.  I wonder how many people are lucky enough to have such a friendship.

We usually get together every two weeks and...play.  Life is good!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I just finished making lunch.



Just fried?  _Pfftt..._  You should have done THIS:


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks tasty!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Right now I am cursing myself and calling me every name but my own. I was going into the bathroom and took the corner too quickly. Have a very large tear in my fragile skin. I am a walking hazard.


 Easy does it Addie, you take care!

I am up at 3 am & cannot sleep, the house is so quiet & peaceful.  A glass of chocolate milk & a small brownie are tasting really good right now.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Easy does it Addie, you take care!
> 
> I am up at 3 am & cannot sleep, the house is so quiet & peaceful. A glass of chocolate milk & a small brownie are tasting really good right now.


 
I tried to do the dishes with just one hand. I didn't want to get the dressing wet. Spike was no help. He just kept laughing at me and saying,"Time to take the mixer home". It is his mantra. When we talked about what he wanted, it was the KA mixer. I told him he would have to wait until I died. He just may die before me if he continues to laugh at me. 

It is 4 a.m. and I keep sleeping for 20 minutes or so. I hate when that happens. It screws up my sleep pattern. 

My youngest son is coming by this morning. Something is wrong. I could tell by the sound of his voice when he called me last night.


----------



## Kylie1969

Guys, you are both up so early, not good that you cant sleep


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just fried? _Pfftt..._ You should have done THIS:


 
I've tried baking bacon a few times and still prefer frying it. Or putting my weaves around something I'm BBQing.


----------



## mysterychef

I am working my third shift job as a ''Staff Attendant'' at an assisted living facility. It's been a slow night. No emergencies yet. So I am getting  acquainted with people on D.C.  Lucky to keep myself busy doing whatever to pass the time. Looking forward to the weekend . I took tomorrow as a vacation day to get a three day weekend. My B.F.[wife] probably has the weekend all planned out. I don't care as long as I am off.Shift over 8:00 A M.  Everybody have a nice day.                                                          mysterychef


----------



## chopper

I'm hanging out with my house guests looking at local of the coverage of the Black Forest fire.  These friends live in Black Forest and were evacuated.  They have been here since Tuesday night.  This is terrible. Two years in a row I have had friends displaced and losing their homes.  360 homes have been destroyed so far in this fire.


----------



## pacanis

Do they move back and rebuild on the same spot, Chopper?
How do they reclaim their property after a fire burns through it?

I just got back from Wally World. Now I'm half wondering how I managed to spend 165 bucks and half wondering when the rain will stop. I think I'll concentrate on the weather, as the other one stings.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> I'm hanging out with my house guests looking at local of the coverage of the Black Forest fire. These friends live in Black Forest and were evacuated. They have been here since Tuesday night. This is terrible. Two years in a row I have had friends displaced and losing their homes. 360 homes have been destroyed so far in this fire.


 
I wish this storm that is hitting the East Coast now would turn and hit Colorado. It has a lot of rain in it. More than enough to go around.


----------



## buckytom

i'm on my way to the post office to get a card off to my dad. i'm probably gonna send an edible arrangement as well.

i just got out of work and my body and brain are screaming for sleep.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting on my tooshy resting my foot.  Danged toe hurts more now than it did a week ago.  Guess it's time I listened to the expert (thanks PF  ) and give it a break.  _ OOooo wait, might have already done that!_   Pretty sure it's just a dislocation even though I know for sure that toe is still located in the middle of its friends - it keeps reminding me.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> i'm on my way to the post office to get a card off to my dad. i'm probably gonna send an edible arrangement as well.
> 
> i just got out of work and my body and brain are screaming for sleep.


 
Stop pushing yourself so hard and listen to your body. You are a super person, but you haven't reached The Superman level yet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Had to take the car to an out of town dealer to get a recalled part replaced.  Almost 3 long hours it took, not counting the drive to and from.  I did have a nice lunch at a nearby restaurant.

Got home, hopped in the pool with the Kindle and floaty thingy, and was invaded by gnats and small children.  I used this locally made bug spray, but it didn't keep either away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sitting on my tooshy resting my foot.  Danged toe hurts more now than it did a week ago.  Guess it's time I listened to the expert (thanks PF  ) and give it a break.  _ OOooo wait, might have already done that!_   Pretty sure it's just a dislocation even though I know for sure that toe is still located in the middle of its friends - it keeps reminding me.



Still hurts by Saturday we will amputate...


----------



## simonbaker

Had a long day, feeling a little sore from workng out pretty hard for the past 3 days, taking today off, still feeling a little guilty about it though, early bedtime tonight, up early tomorrow.....Happy friday tomorrow! : )


----------



## Kylie1969

Been to the dentist this morning for a clean, always nice to have, feels great afterwards


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I just came inside after riding around the property and pond on the 4-wheeler and, then, a couple of hours sunbathing and cooling off in the pool.  The beauty of living where we do is that the sunning and time in the pool was done in our birthday suits.  It was sooooo relaxing and the warm sun was a tonic for our arthritic joints.  Wish we could do this in the wintertime.

I'm so mellow right now and my skin feels fantastic.  Can't wait for tomorrow and the next day, and the next day, and...


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I just came inside after riding around the property and pond on the 4-wheeler and, then, a couple of hours sunbathing and cooling off in the pool. The beauty of living where we do is that the sunning and time in the pool was done in our birthday suits. It was sooooo relaxing and the warm sun was a tonic for our arthritic joints. Wish we could do this in the wintertime.
> 
> I'm so mellow right now and my skin feels fantastic. Can't wait for tomorrow and the next day, and the next day, and...


 
Any planes flying overhead and swooping down for a closer look?


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Any planes flying overhead and swooping down for a closer look?





I am trying to get my volcano cake carved and covered in fondant while battling severe pain from a sinus infection that is involving my teeth, jaw and giving me a migraine.

The doctor at the clinic said it was a toothache and wouldn't even look or give me antibiotics and I know my dentist will say it is my sinus and it is up to the doctor to treat it.  I like both doctors but really just need some help.  I had some narcotics on hand and hate taking them but was desperate.  They gave me a half hour sleep but no pain relief.  Once it settles down I am okay unless I talk, eat, drink or move around too much. 

Thankfully my neighbour is helping me in the evenings with the cake and I have until noon tomorrow.

At least a volcano doesn't require perfect carving!


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> Any planes flying overhead and swooping down for a closer look?



Don't think so but, for sure there's a reason for those little bags that are available for a "certain" purpose.

Actually, it's rare that we hear or see any aircraft here.  Occasionally a military craft will fly over going to Ft. Campbell, but most of the time we have little to no skyward activity.  Quite unlike the environment I was used to when I lived in Washington, DC.  I definitely do not miss hearing/seeing the Medivac choppers buzz like insects overhead.  It's quiet and serene here.  Amen!!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is freezing here this morning!

Been doing some housework to keep warm and now working on some of our game


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> It is freezing here this morning!
> 
> Been doing some housework to keep warm and now working on some of our game


 
Kylie, don't you have heat in your home?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Don't think so but, for sure there's a reason for those little bags that are available for a "certain" purpose.
> 
> Actually, it's rare that we hear or see any aircraft here.  Occasionally a military craft will fly over going to Ft. Campbell, but most of the time we have little to no skyward activity.  Quite unlike the environment I was used to when I lived in Washington, DC.  I definitely do not miss hearing/seeing the Medivac choppers buzz like insects overhead.  It's quiet and serene here.  Amen!!!!



Ray Stevens - The Streak - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, don't you have heat in your home?



We do Ads, but during the day we dont have it on as we are always pretty busy and moving around

We usually put the heating on at around 3pm when it starts to get really, really cold 

Also here in the computer room, if we shut the door, it gets nice and toasty in here as the 2 pcs are running, lots of warmth


----------



## LPBeier

I didn't get as much done on the volcano cake as I wanted, but it is all set to have fondant in the morning.  The beauty of this cake is the more "mistakes" you make, the better it looks!   I managed (without trying) to get one side very straight and steep, and the other side from it is more gradual.  This is something I noticed in a lot of volcano pictures I looked at.

I did end up going to another clinic and they gave me antibiotic and said yes, it is definitely an infected sinus and it is causing pain in the tooth, jaw and head.  I am supposed to get lots of rest and fluids.  Yeah, right.  As soon as I finish my cake order


----------



## Cooking Goddess

((hugs)) LP.  Hope you feel all better in the morning. 

I'm getting off DC and paying a few bills.  Tried going to bed early last night and didn't fall asleep till after 5:00AM.  Tonight I'll crash into bed around four and go right to sleep (I hope).  Earplugs are going to be a blessing in the AM  when everyone fires up their lawnmowers. 

'Night all!


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> ((hugs)) LP.  Hope you feel all better in the morning.
> 
> I'm getting off DC and paying a few bills.  Tried going to bed early last night and didn't fall asleep till after 5:00AM.  Tonight I'll crash into bed around four and go right to sleep (I hope).  Earplugs are going to be a blessing in the AM  when everyone fires up their lawnmowers.
> 
> 'Night all!



Hope we both have a good sleep tonight CG,  Thanks for the get well wishes.


----------



## Claire

Looking at a spider crawling up the wall.  A big one.  Oops, he's dead now.  We had a lot of stroms come through last week, and I seem to have more bugs than usual, plus a bat or two.  The bugs are easy to deal with, but bats can be disconcerting.


----------



## tinlizzie

Claire said:


> Looking at a spider crawling up the wall.  A big one.  Oops, he's dead now.  We had a lot of stroms come through last week, and I seem to have more bugs than usual, plus a bat or two.  The bugs are easy to deal with, but bats can be disconcerting.



Pest-wise, the guys that get me are the fuitflies that hang around the cats' wet catfood crumbs.  How do they get in?  I resorted to hanging a flystrip over the dishes.  Charming.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Pest-wise, the guys that get me are the fuitflies that hang around the cats' wet catfood crumbs.  How do they get in?  I resorted to hanging a flystrip over the dishes.  Charming.



We found that washing our bananas the minute we bring them home really cuts down on fruitflies.  Also, cutting the top part off a plastic bottle, inverting it into the bottom part, and pouring in some cider vinegar takes care of them.  They fly in and can't get out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...cutting the top part off a plastic bottle, inverting it into the bottom part, and pouring in some cider vinegar takes care of them.  They fly in and can't get out.



But.  But.  They say you can catch more flies with honey!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> But.  But.  They say you can catch more flies with honey!



  Hey, it works!


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, Dawg.  I vaguely remembered some tip about vinegar, but not the specifics.  I'm on my way to grab a bottle asap.  If vinegar doesn't work, I'll send for the honey.  

You guys are funny.


----------



## pacanis

I had my best luck in a fruit fly trap with banana peels. Probably because that's what they came in on.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have not been up long, had a lovely hot shower, a lovely hot coffee and now about to have a lovely hot breakfast


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I had my best luck in a fruit fly trap with banana peels. Probably because that's what they came in on.



That's why we wash the bananas.  It's also cut down on the tarantulas.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today we are having a chill out day...did too much yesterday trying to get the orange tree stump out...we have decided to get someone in to do it


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I had my best luck in a fruit fly trap with banana peels. Probably because that's what they came in on.



I'm having this sense of deja doodoo that last year about this time I was complaining about the same flies.  Several nice people then gave me answers, which I obviously promptly forgot.

Vinegar, honey, banana peel.  Got it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> That's why we wash the bananas.  It's also cut down on the tarantulas.



First time there is a tarantula will be the last banana ever....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I'm having this sense of deja doodoo that last year about this time I was complaining about the same flies.  Several nice people then gave me answers, which I obviously promptly forgot.
> 
> Vinegar, honey, banana peel.  Got it.



So, you are having an episode of CRS???


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First time there is a tarantula will be the last banana ever....



  Apparently they're common with large banana shipments.  We only get a few bananas at a time, no tarantula yet, just fruit flies.  Am thinking Beagle might like her own tarantula, though she might eat it.  They actually make pretty cool pets.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> That's why we wash the bananas. It's also cut down on the tarantulas.


 
I remember my one uncle telling me about the tarantulas amongst the bananas when I was a kid. He was an engineer on an ocean freighter. 
Not for me  Especially since I don't swim.
"Man touches spider on ocean freighter and drowns"


----------



## buckytom

i get fruit flies from cheap grapes that i buy for my birds. but i guess it could happen to overripe bananas.

as in the old adage, "time flies like an arrow. fruit flies like a banana".


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I remember my one uncle telling me about the tarantulas amongst the bananas when I was a kid. He was an engineer on an ocean freighter.
> Not for me  Especially since I don't swim.
> "Man touches spider on ocean freighter and drowns"



Pac?  Really, a manly man like you??   You have to pet them the way the hair grows, like a dog, otherwise it can embed and cause itching.  They can bite, but you won't die from it unless you're allergic.

Our cleaning lady went white as a sheet, put the big Windex refill bottle on top of a cricket that got into the bathroom, and came screaming in to get me as I was on my way out the door.  Thankfully I was home and was able to save her from it.  She was hyperventilating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently they're common with large banana shipments.  We only get a few bananas at a time, no tarantula yet, just fruit flies.  Am thinking Beagle might like her own tarantula, though she might eat it. * They actually make pretty cool pets.*



Not around me, please thanks!!!  Or snakes or lizards...I like them just fine in their own habitat.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not around me, please thanks!!!  Or snakes or lizards...I like them just fine in their own habitat.



Oh, c'mon PF, get one for Patron!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you think my reaction is extreme...wait till Patron's Mom sees a tarantula.  Jericho, walls...much screaming...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I remember my one uncle telling me about the tarantulas amongst the bananas when I was a kid....



Every year it seems there is a run (no pun intended, but that's what I would be doing) on Black Widow spiders hitching a ride in the bags of grapes.  Since we never really need as many as are in one of the mesh bags I always pick a small bunch from a bag with several.  As a bonus, any spiders that might be hiding don't hitch a ride to our home!

We tend to get fruit flies in cycles.  Right now I have a couple of should-have-been-used-for-bread bananas melting in a bowl on the counter.  So far no flies.  Better bake/pitch them before I get company.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been out in the lovely sunshine doing a bit of gardening


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we have been watching a Grizzly Bear documentary, it was very good!

Had a lovely dinner and now about to head back into the loungeroom for some Masterchef


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Every year it seems there is a run (no pun intended, but that's what I would be doing) on Black Widow spiders hitching a ride in the bags of grapes. Since we never really need as many as are in one of the mesh bags I always pick a small bunch from a bag with several. As a bonus, any spiders that might be hiding don't hitch a ride to our home!
> 
> We tend to get fruit flies in cycles. Right now I have a couple of should-have-been-used-for-bread bananas melting in a bowl on the counter. So far no flies. Better bake/pitch them before I get company.


 
I knew there was a reason I don't buy grapes


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

We have a man coming over today to grind up the orange tree trunk and roots, so that is good, only charging $80 too, even better 

Going out this morning to get some bread from the bakery and a few bits and pieces


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First time there is a tarantula will be the last banana ever....


 
Have you ever had the experience of patting one? Their fur is so soft and silky. How do I know? The Pirate got one for his 16th birthday from his girlfriend (who became his wife). Ain't love grand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Have you ever had the experience of patting one? Their fur is so soft and silky. How do I know? The Pirate got one for his 16th birthday from his girlfriend (who became his wife). Ain't love grand.



No, No, no and even HECK NO!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, No, no and even HECK NO!!!


 
I was horrified when she first brought it in the house. "Get that thing out out my home NOW!" But over time I even let it climb up my arm. Would I do it today? No, No, no and even HECK NO!!! As a wise person once said.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I was horrified when she first brought it in the house. "Get that thing out out my home NOW!" But over time I even let it climb up my arm. Would I do it today? No, No, no and even HECK NO!!! As a wise person once said.



I had a friend when I was in college that I tended bar with.  He had 2 tarantulas, one was a beautiful rose-pink color.  It was quite friendly.  The other, brown one, not so much.

I saw a pretty pink one at a local pet shop, and was tempted to bring it home,  but due to my cleaning lady's extreme aversion to live crickets, which tarantulas eat (and big spiders) it's probably not a good idea.....

I will start to pay closer attention to my grapes.


----------



## chopper

I leave for a couple of days, and you guys are petting tarantulas?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not me...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not me...



Good, because I don't want any part of it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I spent a lot of the day cleaning out closets.  I have 3 huge trash bags full of clothes for Goodwill thus far.  Am not looking forward to tackling the basement and garage.

And I do not like typing on this tiny phone, Verizon informed me I was out of wifi GB so iPad is off limits for a couple days.  Grrrrr.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the Finals of The Voice...tomorrow night is going to be heartbreaking.  All three have careers no matter what happens tomorrow.  They are all stars!


----------



## Dawgluver

I agree, they were all great!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Good, because I don't want any part of it.


 
  Geesh! You don't know how to have fun.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I spent a lot of the day cleaning out closets. I have 3 huge trash bags full of clothes for Goodwill thus far. Am not looking forward to tackling the basement and garage.
> 
> And I do not like typing on this tiny phone, Verizon informed me I was out of wifi GB so iPad is off limits for a couple days. Grrrrr.


 
What a simple life I lead. No tiny phone, no iPad, Kindle, etc. Just a simple phone that makes and receives calls, and a desk computer with a large flat screen. I have never owned a laptop and have no desire to. I read a book the old fashion way. I have to turn the paper pages. I do read the news on the computer though. I got tired of trying to recycle the newspapers. Had to take them down to the first floor trash room. Pain in the backside.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> What a simple life I lead. No tiny phone, no iPad, Kindle, etc. Just a simple phone that makes and receives calls, and a desk computer with a large flat screen. I have never owned a laptop and have no desire to. I read a book the old fashion way. I have to turn the paper pages. I do read the news on the computer though. I got tired of trying to recycle the newspapers. Had to take them down to the first floor trash room. Pain in the backside.



  I can't use my desktop either, otherwise I'll get charged outrageous overage charges by Verizon.  So now I'm stuck with iPhone, for 2 days, which has unlimited 3G.  Everything else is wifi, and subject to overage charges.   It will reset in 2 days, and I'll be able to use iPad again.

So for now, iPhone is the only computer I've got. At least you have your desktop, Addie!


----------



## Addie

Doing a favor for a friend, I ended up owning a  piece of abandoned property that I had no interest in. According to the business next door, I was being sued because some kids had broken in and were throwing things from the building onto their roof and damaging it. During the discovery, I was questioned by their attorney. 

At the same time I had just received full custody of my granddaughter. I got a call from the court asking me if I could take her right away and could I come to the court to pick her up. I was living with my daughter at the time. Didn't have a stick of furniture or anything else. I didn't let the court know this. So in one day I found an apartment, got her bed from her mothers house, hit a couple of yard sales and purchased two bowls, plates, forks, knives, one small sauce pan and one frying pan. My daughter had a mattress for me and a couple of blankets and sheets. I set up housekeeping. 

I told the lawyer that they could sue me all they wanted. I then rattled off what I owned. I even suggested that if they were interested they could go to my apartment and rob me. The door was unlocked. If the people who were suing me insisted, then they could have what I owned. Their lawyer looked at me and said, "I wish I could lead a life of such simplicity. I am so sick of mowing the lawn, taking the kids here and there. And so many other things. Case closed" 

I have never been one to want all the gadgets. Only if it had to do with the kitchen. Or if it made my job of running a home and raising my kids a lot easier. Now that I am in my last days, I want even less than I had that day I talked to the lawyer. I don't want my last days on earth to be spent cleaning, dusting, etc. When they painted my apartment recently, I had to take everything off the walls. I have not rehung any of them. And all the knick knacks that have been given to me over the years have been packed away. I now live by the KISS method. And I love it.


----------



## Katie H

Just came in from the morning watering of the outside plants and am still enjoying the great results I see using the homemade "Roundup."  In the attached picture, you can see where I've sprayed the stuff along the edge of our long front porch.  The porch is about 60 feet long and it's a challenge for Glenn to get the tractor mower up against the space to trim well.  So...I decided to see how the homemade weed killer would work.

I sprayed the space about a month ago and then gave it a bit of a "booster" two days later.  No sign of any new growth and the old vegetation has given up completely.  The best thing is that rain has no effect on it at all.  We've had nothing short of flood-like rains here for weeks.  There's a solid 8-inch wide area the length of the porch that is dead, dead, deadski.  Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## chopper

The new range is here!!!!   

Good thing I paid for it already before the well started having problems.  The well guys are here now pulling the pump (it is more than 800 feet deep). Sounds like we will be paying for a new pump.    we have gotten 17 years out of it, and they usually last 10 to 12 years, so I guess we are lucky.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, that's a deep well. Mine is about 8 ft deep, lol.
And my pumps are inside.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Wow, that's a deep well. Mine is about 8 ft deep, lol.
> And my pumps are inside.



The actual well is 920 feet.  Te pump sits slightly above that i think.  or i should say- it did!  We had to go to the third aqua fir down when the well was dug.  Water rights are crazy where there is little water.  It took them a long time to pull the pump up.  Now they had to go get more pipe, because after 17 years, there is some damage to the pipes.  This isn't going to be cheap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> The new range is here!!!!
> 
> Good thing I paid for it already before the well started having problems.  The well guys are here now pulling the pump (it is more than 800 feet deep). Sounds like we will be paying for a new pump.    we have gotten 17 years out of it, and they usually last 10 to 12 years, so I guess we are lucky.



YAY, a new kitchen toy!  Have fun as a "Master Chef" again. 

And lucky with 17 years of pump life.  Not so lucky now though.    Sorry...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from a nice lunch with grandson. We packed some cheese sandwiches (one with butter and one without) , and some chips. Then we drove out to the Dairy Queen and got two Cherry Arctic Rush and drove over went by the river and enjoyed our day together. Poor guy, he is just getting over a very bad sunburn, his mom forgot to put sunscreen on him last Thursday when he went swimming. He could finally lay on his back last night and the blisters are looking better. What did we do in the "old" days before sunscreen?


----------



## LPBeier

Just got back from the dentist.  He drained the abscess and pulled the tooth.  He also changed my antibiotic to something more suitable to the type of infection.  

I am still feeling sick all over, and very tired, but relieved that it is gone.  Two abscesses, one third of the tooth chipping off and a root canal over a year is enough hassle for one tooth.  

I am going to make TB's sandwiches and then take a long nap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope that takes care of the problem LP.  You've put up with that long enough.

I'm shutting down the computer and grabbing the kitty.  Time to flop on the sunroom futon and watch the rain pour down on my head - and still stay dry!


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you feel so much better soon, LP.  Here ya go:  



{{{hugs}}}


----------



## pacanis

What the heck?!
That giraffe looks like it's dead 
But it does get the point across.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching that Man vs Food show and they just cooked an onion burger on a griddle. I am so going to buy myself a griddle to cook on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Just got back from the dentist.  He drained the abscess and pulled the tooth.  He also changed my antibiotic to something more suitable to the type of infection.
> 
> I am still feeling sick all over, and very tired, but relieved that it is gone.  Two abscesses, one third of the tooth chipping off and a root canal over a year is enough hassle for one tooth.
> 
> I am going to make TB's sandwiches and then take a long nap.



I'm glad you got it fixed, Laurie!  Time to rest and let the antibiotic work.  Hugs!


----------



## Somebunny

Just came in from working in the yard.  Potted up three planters that sit on the driveway and cleaned out two planters on the front porch that still has last years dead annuals in them.  They also each had a spike that wintered over but needed a "haircut", so did that too.  Watered the two front hanging baskets and all the newly potted up planters and watered the veggie garden, swept the front porch and walk and some of the driveway where I made a mess doing my potting.......whew!  I'm pooped!   I feel like I have spiders/bugs crawling all over me


----------



## bakechef

At work and very sleepy, got up early to get mom to the airport. She must have made all of her flights because I haven't heard from her! 

I had to get up early and I didn't sleep well, paranoid that I'd over sleep, time sensitive things trigger mild anxiety.   But the up side is that this will be a lazy evening chilling out and just watching some TV that I need to catch up on.   

It was a good visit with mom, I get to see her again in two months when we go home to get married!


----------



## rockey_f_squirrell

*How to get rid of Hornets and wasps.*

Sorry I am back tracking to the Hornet's nest, I dont know if I am configured right but as soon as I clicked the link, that was the first thing I saw.

Farmers Almanac says to get a beer can with half full beer, and tie mint flavor floss, and hang it to the ceiling.  The wasps will be attracted to the beer, fly in, get drunk, and not get out.

It never said why to use Mint floss though.


----------



## pacanis

I just got done rooting around in the upstairs freezer and found a chub of Jimmy Dean sausage. No doubt bought on sale, because there were three more right behind it. I needed some sausage for dinner, so I'm going to give it a go. It can't be any worse off than the scallops I bought at the town store, lol.


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready to throw some burgers on the grill for supper


----------



## pacanis

I just finished frying up the sausage, onions and jalapenos for my stuffed mushrooms. I gave it a taste test and the sausage seems fine.
Watching a little A Few Good Men now.


----------



## bethzaring

I'm getting re-acquainted with my desk top computer. Last Saturday night I found my laptop screen had quit functioning. I took a day to mull over what to do and decided to sacrifice my eating table and desk and get my computer set up. I was able to find most of it, everything but the speakers, in the storage unit. So yesterday I had a feller over and was up and running in less than an hour. Today I have been updating the MS Money program and copying some things on my scanner/printer/copier. The keyboard, monitor and back up battery fit snugly on the table, the computer is on the floor, and the copier is on the desk. Haven't figured out a long term solution for eating space yet


----------



## Dawgluver

Got back from the pool, there was only one very well-behaved child, one mother there today, very relaxing.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> At work and very sleepy, got up early to get mom to the airport. She must have made all of her flights because I haven't heard from her!
> 
> I had to get up early and I didn't sleep well, paranoid that I'd over sleep, time sensitive things trigger mild anxiety. But the up side is that this will be a lazy evening chilling out and just watching some TV that I need to catch up on.
> 
> It was a good visit with mom, I get to see her again in two months when we go home to get married!


 
I am looking forward to hearing about and seeing the pictures of that wedding. I remember how happy you were (and so am I) when Maine voted to recognize your right to get married.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Just got back from the dentist.  He drained the abscess and pulled the tooth.  He also changed my antibiotic to something more suitable to the type of infection.
> 
> I am still feeling sick all over, and very tired, but relieved that it is gone.  Two abscesses, one third of the tooth chipping off and a root canal over a year is enough hassle for one tooth.
> 
> I am going to make TB's sandwiches and then take a long nap.



Hope you are feeling better soon Laurie


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in a state of shock. My lease states that once a year "Management shall inspect each apartment for any needed repairs." They make a note of any needed repairs and then set up a date for maintenance to return to make those repairs. And that is where their wacky sense of humor comes in. They make the appointment with me, but never follow through. 

This year I have had three inspections in one year. And now maintenance was just here to AGAIN check the smoke and CD alarms, replace the cover for the light over the stove and clean the fan in the bathroom. I have been here for six years and the battery in the alarms have never been checked. They only way I knew that the alarms were working is if I forgot something was cooking on the stove. And the last I heard was that they didn't carry in stock the cover for the light over the stove. I guess that heavy fine management received from HUD, due to the condition of my apartment really gave them a "We are serious" message. I could call in these minor problems, but they don't bother me, so I live with them. My life doesn't change for the worse if they don't get taken care of. 

And the best one is, because I am a female tenant, not one, but two maintenance men show up. A single males is not allowed to enter any apartment where a single female resides. It comes down to, how many maintenance men does it take to screw in a light bulb? For the first time in six years, I can honestly say that my apartment is in working order.


----------



## Andy M.

Catching my breath.  Just finished using a borrowed power washer to do my two grills, SO's floor mats the deck railings, floor and bulkhead.

This is all in preparation for sanding and painting the railings and deck so everything will look pretty for SO's family coming from Florida the end of the month.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow Andy, I'm impressed!  That's about a month's work around our place.  Yeah, we're a pretty lazy pair...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow Andy, I'm impressed!  That's about a month's work around our place.  Yeah, we're a pretty lazy pair...



It's not a very big deck...


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> And the best one is, because I am a female tenant, not one, but two maintenance men show up. A single males is not allowed to enter any apartment where a single female resides. It comes down to, how many maintenance men does it take to screw in a light bulb?



Maybe it comes down to, how many times does the company/agency want to be sued for sexual assault?


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Maybe it comes down to, how many times does the company/agency want to be sued for sexual assault?


 
I'd say even sexual harassment. Good to have two witnesses on your side in case the maintenance men run into a nutjob.

Don't forget to sand down the grain you just raised on your deck, Andy. 
I believe that was done in a circular motion... three circles outward with the left, three circles outward with the right. Three circles outward with the left... and then you can wax all the cars in the lot


----------



## SmokeAlarmSaysImDone

Addie said:


> And the best one is, because I am a female tenant, not one, but two maintenance men show up. A single males is not allowed to enter any apartment where a single female resides. It comes down to, how many maintenance men does it take to screw in a light bulb? For the first time in six years, I can honestly say that my apartment is in working order.


 
Congrats on finally getting it all in working order !

As for the other .. I can tell you that it is a very smart move to have 2 people when it's a single female.  Having been in the business for a few years I know what can happen.  We had an incident where a maintenance guy went to fix an oven in an apartment - single woman - and she claimed rape.  The guy never touched her and quite honestly I believed him over her.  But it went to court, drug on for a very long time and caused a ton of undue stress on him and his family.  The end result was that charges were dropped but he quit the job and can't be re-hired because of the complaint.

DH did maintenance when we managed and if our assitant was not around I went with him ... no matter how well we "knew" the resident .. you simply have to COA at all times anymore.


----------



## chopper

I'm baking!  So good to have an oven again!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...Don't forget to sand down the grain you just raised on your deck, Andy.
> I believe that was done in a circular motion... three circles outward with the left, three circles outward with the right. Three circles outward with the left... and then you can wax all the cars in the lot



I'm on the condo board with a guy who has all the tools.  When I told him about my project, he told me to take his power washer and orbital sander to make the job easier.  I agreed.  I was able to clean my Ducane and Weber.  Blasted a year's worth of crud off them. 

I was not looking forward to the manual "wax on, wax off" routine.  If only he had a spray painter...


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'm on the condo board with a guy who has all the tools. When I told him about my project, he told me to take his power washer and orbital sander to make the job easier. I agreed. I was able to clean my Ducane and Weber. Blasted a year's worth of crud off them.
> 
> I was not looking forward to the manual "wax on, wax off" routine. If only he had a spray painter...


 
Are you painting or staining? Those pump up sprayers work very well for staining a deck. Just cover up any foliage you might get overspray on.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Are you painting or staining? Those pump up sprayers work very well for staining a deck. Just cover up any foliage you might get overspray on.



Thanks for the thought.  I was given a solid stain - water based and a 2.5" brush.  Since it's not a big deck, It won't take long by hand.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the thought. I was given a solid stain - water based and a 2.5" brush. Since it's not a big deck, It won't take long by hand.


 
It's your call. Spraying a deck is the cat's butt. No knee time. Just walk and spray.


----------



## Andy M.

I know myself well enough that I'll end up painting everything in the zip code along with the floor.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Maybe it comes down to, how many times does the company/agency want to be sued for sexual assault?



Before Himself was laid off I always had a friend over for coffee/tea and nibbles when I had a repair or maintenance appointment scheduled.  The harassment thing can happen both ways.    Buddy System, just like in Girl Scouts.  I was a leader...old habits don't die hard, they just don't die at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our Property Management company didn't understand why I didn't want anyone in my apartment fixing things without me being awake...umm...can I come to your house at 2 am and play around the house?  Took me a while to convince them that there were a few days a week they were not welcome to wander in, those were the nights I had to work and HAD to sleep so I could function. This, of course, when I was working night shift.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'm on the condo board with a guy who has all the tools. When I told him about my project, he told me to take his power washer and orbital sander to make the job easier. I agreed. I was able to clean my Ducane and Weber. Blasted a year's worth of crud off them.
> 
> I was not looking forward to the manual "wax on, wax off" routine. If only he had a spray painter...


 
Next time go to Rent A Tool and rent one.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our Property Management company didn't understand why I didn't want anyone in my apartment fixing things without me being awake...umm...can I come to your house at 2 am and play around the house? Took me a while to convince them that there were a few days a week they were not welcome to wander in, those were the nights I had to work and HAD to sleep so I could function. This, of course, when I was working night shift.


 
Our lease says if we fail to answer, they have the right to enter to make any repairs. But they do prefer that we be present. One time they did this and found me sleeping. They were gracious enough to wake me up before they proceeded. I think they were really trying to determine if I was dead or alive. Wouldn't be the first time they found a dead one.


----------



## vitauta

...the cat's butt?


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening 

I have had a couple of days of tradies over her getting quotes for a few odd jobs!

Been doing a lot of ironing and housework today too

Had the heating on nearly all day today as it is ever so cold


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm waiting for my pupils to undilate.  Went for routine eye exam early this morn, and I still can't see right.  Stupid dilating drops, I don't understand why they have to last so long.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

It is a lovely rainy, cold Saturday morning here and I have just enjoyed my forst coffee for the day 

Time for some breakfast now


----------



## Andy M.

Step one of sanding and painting.  Deck railings, stair risers and the apron around the base of the deck.  Looks pretty good.  Next is the hard stuff.  Sanding and painting the deck.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had a paver around to give us a quote on some paving repairs, have to wait on the quote, which no doubt will be heaps!

It is raining so much, but nice and cosy in here


----------



## pacanis

I just finished dinner and am looking for a halfway decent movie to watch.


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> I'm waiting for my pupils to undilate. Went for routine eye exam early this morn, and I still can't see right. Stupid dilating drops, I don't understand why they have to last so long.


 
Same thing happens to me and will last into the next day.  Of course they say it won't but it always does.  Then when it's over my eyes feel very tired .. it's just miserable.

Hope it's all better for you tomorrow Dawg.


----------



## Kylie1969

We cosied up on the lounge and watched Despicable Me in 3D on bluray, as we are seeing the 2nd film on Monday


----------



## Katie H

Finishing a project that will, at least for a time, foil our lunatic dog and her partner, our granddog.

Some of you may recall that I regularly hang laundry on the line outside.  Harley and Baxter, the granddog, have never bothered things I've put on the clothesline.  However.....

SOMEONE ate my basket that I kept my clothespins in!  Don't know who.  No one is fessing up.  Hmmmm?!  And I really liked that basket.

In any case my best friend and I were discussing the situation a few days ago and I've just finished what might be a solution.  Well, given the penchant these two canine nutballs have for getting into mischief, it might only be a temporary fix.

I stopped at our area Goodwill store on Tuesday and bought a child's sundress for a dollar.  Stitched the bottom together at the base of its ruffle.  Clipped it into a plastic hanger that some shorts or some such thing came on from a store, filled it with my clothespins and will give it a spin the next time I hang laundry.

We'll see if those two thieving destroyers give it a second look.  I'm happy with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Finishing a project that will, at least for a time, foil our lunatic dog and her partner, our granddog.
> 
> Some of you may recall that I regularly hang laundry on the line outside.  Harley and Baxter, the granddog, have never bothered things I've put on the clothesline.  However.....
> 
> SOMEONE ate my basket that I kept my clothespins in!  Don't know who.  No one is fessing up.  Hmmmm?!  And I really liked that basket.
> 
> In any case my best friend and I were discussing the situation a few days ago and I've just finished what might be a solution.  Well, given the penchant these two canine nutballs have for getting into mischief, it might only be a temporary fix.
> 
> I stopped at our area Goodwill store on Tuesday and bought a child's sundress for a dollar.  Stitched the bottom together at the base of its ruffle.  Clipped it into a plastic hanger that some shorts or some such thing came on from a store, filled it with my clothespins and will give it a spin the next time I hang laundry.
> 
> We'll see if those two thieving destroyers give it a second look.  I'm happy with it.



  Have you checked Glenn's teeth, Katie?  How can you be sure it was the dogs who ate your basket?

What a clever idea!


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> Have you checked Glenn's teeth, Katie?  How can you be sure it was the dogs who ate your basket?
> 
> What a clever idea!



Thanks, Dawg.  No, I'm pretty sure it wasn't Glenn.  He's a dipped-and-dyed carnivore.  Now, if the basket had been made of beef or bacon, he might have been among the list of likely suspects.

I like the idea and it is going to be a better item than what I've been using.  Glenn had made me a replacement using a heavy ice cream bucket.  It worked okay but if any water got into it, the clothespins got yucky.  Even with drain holes drilled in the bottom.

At least this little fabric number can breathe and dry out if and when necessary.


----------



## tinlizzie

I've been reading back through a couple of likely threads, trying to find where someone asked me a question about an old movie -- the scene that prompted the question was where Harry's old friends, when Harry died and at his request, took his cremains to the seaside to cast them into the water.  I finally thought of the answer but now can't find where the posts were.

The answer:  A Michael Caine movie -- Last Call. Pretty good comedy as I recall.

Rats.  Guess this should have gone under stray thoughts.  Then again, well, that's what I was doing.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> I've been reading back through a couple of likely threads, trying to find where someone asked me a question about an old movie -- the scene that prompted the question was where Harry's old friends, when Harry died and at his request, took his cremains to the seaside to cast them into the water.  I finally thought of the answer but now can't find where the posts were.
> 
> The answer:  A Michael Caine movie -- Last Call. Pretty good comedy as I recall.
> 
> Rats.  Guess this should have gone under stray thoughts.  Then again, well, that's what I was doing.



  I may need to rent it for the fam damily.  Tin, I've told several folks your story about romantically casting your DH's cremains off his beloved dock in hopes of him floating to the Gulf, and subsequently dropping like a rock.  You've made my day several times!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching for the second time Lidia Celebrates America. This one is about becoming an American citizen. How many of you have ever been to a swearing in for our new citizens? I have been to two. One by invitation on the U.S.S. Constitution (Old Ironsides) and then at the one they hold every year at Fanuiel Hall when my first husband was sworn in. I think it is the most moving ceremony you can ever attend. 

When my husband was sworn in, all of the new citizens were given little American flags. They raised their right hand, took their oath and then a lot of them kissed their flag. I don't think there was a dry eye in the place. Next there was a man sitting off to the side and the new citizens went over and signed up to register to vote. That was so important to them. A lot of them had never voted in their lives. At this time communism was still very active in Europe. Some of these new citizens risked their lives to get to America. 

If you ever have the opportunity to attend a swearing in for new citizens, try to attend. There were a lot of teenagers there with their parents. A good lesson for them and the importance of freedom for those who never had it before they came to America.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> I may need to rent it for the fam damily.  Tin, I've told several folks your story about romantically casting your DH's cremains off his beloved dock in hopes of him floating to the Gulf, and subsequently dropping like a rock.  You've made my day several times!



You know, it was even kinda funny at the time -- and that wasn't a very funny time.    My own little theater of the absurd.


----------



## Kylie1969

We are about to go for a walk 

We then have mum coming over for lunch, so we will be making a pizza, ham and pineapple her favourite 

We are all getting out in the garden after lunch as we are changing some plants around the border of our back garden, mum sais that she would like the existing ones to plant in her garden, so we are all getting out there and digging them up and putting them on some plastic sheeting in her boot, so she can take them home and plant them all...there are 6 of them!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> We are about to go for a walk
> 
> We then have mum coming over for lunch, so we will be making a pizza, ham and pineapple her favourite
> 
> We are all getting out in the garden after lunch as we are changing some plants around the border of our back garden, mum sais that she would like the existing ones to plant in her garden, so we are all getting out there and digging them up and putting them on some plastic sheeting in her boot, so she can take them home and plant them all...there are 6 of them!



Kylie, I have an image in my head of you putting 6  plants in your mum's (galoshes)  boot!  Yes, I know  boot means the trunk of her car in Oz, not in her rain shoe!


----------



## simonbaker

Got back from my first cousins surprise 60th birthday party. She was surprised but knew something was going on.  I ate about 400 calories over what I was supposed to have today. : (  Looks like it's clearing up outside, may be a good time  to walk the dog.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> ...We then have mum coming over for lunch, so we will be making a pizza, ham and pineapple her favourite...



Next time you make a Hawaiian pizza you could, if you want to, doctor up a slice worth with a few almond slices and a very light sprinkle of cinnamon.  A pizza chain back in OH does theirs that way (also use provolone as the cheese) and we think they are very good.  Something just a little different!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> We are about to go for a walk
> 
> We then have mum coming over for lunch, so we will be making a pizza, ham and pineapple her favourite
> 
> We are all getting out in the garden after lunch as we are changing some plants around the border of our back garden, mum sais that she would like the existing ones to plant in her garden, so we are all getting out there and digging them up and putting them on some plastic sheeting in her boot, so she can take them home and plant them all...there are 6 of them!


 
Well if you are making a Hawaiian pizza, don't forget the Spam.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm waiting for my pupils to undilate.  Went for routine eye exam early this morn, and I still can't see right.  Stupid dilating drops, I don't understand why they have to last so long.



Mine barely last 4 hours and it's never so bad I can't drive home.  I have transitions lenses and also wear the silly cheap eyeglass covers.  No problem.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine barely last 4 hours and it's never so bad I can't drive home.  I have transitions lenses and also wear the silly cheap eyeglass covers.  No problem.



I have monovision (one eye for near, the other for distance)  and It doesn't help that I'm a natural klutz anyway.  And I can drive.  Took about 8 hours to wear off.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Next time you make a Hawaiian pizza you could, if you want to, doctor up a slice worth with a few almond slices and a very light sprinkle of cinnamon.  A pizza chain back in OH does theirs that way (also use provolone as the cheese) and we think they are very good.  Something just a little different!



That does sound lovely, thank you CG


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Well if you are making a Hawaiian pizza, don't forget the Spam.



There is an idea Ads...we used shredded ham today as I bought it yesterday, but Spam would be good too


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> Kylie, I have an image in my head of you putting 6  plants in your mum's (galoshes)  boot!  Yes, I know  boot means the trunk of her car in Oz, not in her rain shoe!



 

DL, we call rain shoes, wellies over here, wellington boots 

Yes, that would be funny if she was trying to stuff them all in a boot


----------



## pacanis

I was just drooling over these
Mouthwatering steaks with an unusual twist


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> I was just drooling over these
> Mouthwatering steaks with an unusual twist


 
 Those are looking so good for this early in the day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Costco day...


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I was just drooling over these
> Mouthwatering steaks with an unusual twist



Mmmmmm.  Food porn.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco day...



Can I add a few things to the list?

PF, do you have the Costco Amex card?  The perks look great.  I usually write a check there, as they don't take Visa.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, that one steak with the truffle butter really caught my eye.

I just finished cutting, trimming, curing and wrapping a pork loin. Now I'm trying to find a good movie. I've watched about ten minutes on two so far; Officer Down which was pretty stupid and Gun Shy, which was even more stupid. Liam Neeson in a comedy just wasn't doing it for me. I didn't even stick around long enough to see Sandra Bullock. If I have to watch Miracle again and going to check myself.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Can I add a few things to the list?
> 
> PF, do you have the Costco Amex card?  The perks look great.  I usually write a check there, as they don't take Visa.




It's either Amex or debit for cards.  Cash is also welcome.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> It's either Amex or debit for cards.  Cash is also welcome.



Thanks Andy.  Didn't realize about debit card.  

I think I will apply for the Costco Amex.  No annual fee, and you get 1-5% cash back.


----------



## Rocklobster

Right now I have just returned from work and am nursing a bit of a hangover. I was out last night at a Hogfest in my home town and stayed for the dance. Ran into a lot of old friends, so I had a couple of beers. Not many, just late ones. Then came straight home to bed and only got 5 hours sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Can I add a few things to the list?
> 
> PF, do you have the Costco Amex card?  The perks look great.  I usually write a check there, as they don't take Visa.



No, I just use my debit card.  Went for V-8 and toilet paper, we also picked up rotisserie chicken and mashed potatoes.  Then a little wandering ended up with Mango Nectar and Orange/Lemon San Pelligrino.  No books caught our eye and we got back home early.  I'm off to the grocery store for Popsicles, Pepsi and frozen broccoli or spinach.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Andy.  Didn't realize about debit card.
> 
> I think I will apply for the Costco Amex.  No annual fee, and you get 1-5% cash back.




I don't like to have too many CCs.  Not good for your credit rating.  When Costco first started pushing Amex, I thought there was a fee.  I guess they changed it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I don't like to have too many CCs.  Not good for your credit rating.  When Costco first started pushing Amex, I thought there was a fee.  I guess they changed it.



I agree.  We're looking to swap out a hotel CC that has an annual fee that we've had forever but rarely use.  We do like the Chase Freedom, which gives quarterly cash back rebates of 1-5%.  We use the debit card for when we go out of the country, they rebate the ATM fees.


----------



## Andy M.

We have Capital One Venture cards.  Two points for every dollar spent.  We use them for EVERYTHING and accumulate points that pays for our airfare to Aruba and sometimes the car rental too.  Even better, SO uses hers when she shops for the family she works for and really racks up the points.  They spend a lot more than we do.


----------



## Andy M.

Finished sanding the old finish off the deck and hosed it off.  Tomorrow morning it gets a coat of paint.  Depending on the forecast for thunderstorms, coat two may be Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've heard the Capital One card has great perks.  Do they rebate the out-of-country ATM fees?  Charles Schwab debit card does, it's one of the few that does that world-wide.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> I've heard the Capital One card has great perks.  Do they rebate the out-of-country ATM fees?  Charles Schwab debit card does, it's one of the few that does that world-wide.



Our debit cards are with a credit union and they refund ATM fees in the US.  I've never used a debit card outside the country.  The Capital One cards are credit cards.  We use them in Aruba and Canada.  They do not charge a currency conversion fee.  Many credit cards do. 

I wouldn't use a credit card for cash, as cash advance fees are steep.  When we travel, we use the credit card as much as possible.  Restaurants, groceries, rental car, jewelry and souvenirs in established stores.  Cash is for casinos and little vendor stalls where cash is the only option.  That way we have a record of everything and accumulate even more points on the vacation paid for by points.

That leaves us with all that unused cash in the bank to pay off the CC balance so we don't have to pay interest.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Our debit cards are with a credit union and they refund ATM fees in the US.  I've never used a debit card outside the country.  The Capital One cards are credit cards.  We use them in Aruba and Canada.  They do not charge a currency conversion fee.  Many credit cards do.
> 
> I wouldn't use a credit card for cash, as cash advance fees are steep.  When we travel, we use the credit card as much as possible.  Restaurants, groceries, rental car, jewelry and souvenirs in established stores.  Cash is for casinos and little vendor stalls where cash is the only option.  That way we have a record of everything and accumulate even more points on the vacation paid for by points.
> 
> That leaves us with all that unused cash in the bank to pay off the CC balance so we don't have to pay interest.



  That's why I like Schwab debit.  No fees to get cash from the ATM machines in Mexico, or anywhere else, and they refund the currency conversion.  Using a CC to get cash from an ATM is ridiculously expensive.

We got 3 free trips to Hawaii with our Marriott points, including airfare and hotels, though it was a royal pain to book them.  That was in the pre-internet days.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

pacanis said:


> I was just drooling over these
> Mouthwatering steaks with an unusual twist



If I weren't already full this would have made me hungry.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> Can I add a few things to the list?
> 
> PF, do you have the Costco Amex card?  The perks look great.  I usually write a check there, as they don't take Visa.



Dawg, PF must still be out shopping....we have the Costco Amex card.  There are a lot of perks.  We use it for everything, even pay our utility bills, insurance, cell phone bills etc.  this means we get the most out of those "perks". 1,2 &3% back.  We had enough of a rebate this Spring to buy 6 new batteries for the motorhome (they are pricey). I would pay my mortgage with it if I could!  Of course we pay it off in full each month, I wouldn't suggest any credit card to anyone who wasn't prepared to do that.  Credit card debt is out if control in this Country as well as Canada.


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Dawg, PF must still be out shopping....we have the Costco Amex card.  There are a lot of perks.  We use it for everything, even pay our utility bills, insurance, cell phone bills etc.  this means we get the most out of those "perks". 1,2 &3% back.  We had enough of a rebate this Spring to buy 6 new batteries for the motorhome (they are pricey). I would pay my mortgage with it if I could!  Of course we pay it off in full each month, I wouldn't suggest any credit card to anyone who wasn't prepared to do that.  Credit card debt is out if control in this Country as well as Canada.



Thanks Bunny!  I think I'll do it.  We always pay off our balance each month too.  Auto-pay is a marvelous thing!


----------



## Addie

I have a credit union debit card and a Capital One cc. My credit union covers my first ten cash withdrawals at a foreign atm. And I get cash back on my Cap. One cc. When it reaches $25 I have it applied to the balance. I can't remember the last time I withdrew cash from an atm. I usually get cash back when I use the debit card to pay for a purchase. I still have the ten dollar bill that I got back April 4th when I went grocery shopping. Along with the ten dollar bill for May and June. Spike runs all my errands for me, so I don't know why I keep getting cash back. I guess mostly to buy coffee when I go for a medical appointment. There will be no cash back in July when I go grocery shopping. 

I also have a Sears and JCPenney charge card. I never use them. Every five years I get a notice from Sears that if I fail to use my card in the next 30 days they will close my account. So Spike and I put our heads together to think of something he wants for himself or Teddy and I order it. Then he or I pay it off when the bill comes in. I bought him his Soda Stream the last time. I use my JCP card to order special clothing items for a special event. That too gets paid off when the bill comes in. I think the next purchase I make with my Sears card will be a new iron. I have a Euro Pro with a separate water tank. It has become just too heavy for me to lift anymore. So a simple iron will do now. The Euro Pro will go to The Pirate when he gets his new apartment. 

On a fixed income, I really have to pick and choose wisely how I use my credit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Dawg, PF must still be out shopping....we have the Costco Amex card.  There are a lot of perks.  We use it for everything, even pay our utility bills, insurance, cell phone bills etc.  this means we get the most out of those "perks". 1,2 &3% back.  We had enough of a rebate this Spring to buy 6 new batteries for the motorhome (they are pricey). I would pay my mortgage with it if I could!  Of course we pay it off in full each month, I wouldn't suggest any credit card to anyone who wasn't prepared to do that.  Credit card debt is out if control in this Country as well as Canada.



What, no...I got back hours ago and posted my answer...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What, no...I got back hours ago and posted my answer...



Yes, I saw it!  Thanks PF!

How the heck did you not spend longer at Costco?  You were like, in and out.  Must be because ours is 45 minutes away, we spend hours.


----------



## bethzaring

okay kids, still chuckling over this afternoons adventure....went to a free greatest hits of opera arias, started out with 1700's arias, then for something completely different switched to a 1900 aria...didn't really get what was completely different LOL...really beautiful voices but not my genre

going to a free folk concert tonight at a bar, thinking this will be more my style


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, I saw it!  Thanks PF!
> 
> How the heck did you not spend longer at Costco?  You were like, in and out.  Must be because ours is 45 minutes away, we spend hours.



I told Shrek to stay home, but no he had to go, since he's a kamikaze shopper, I don't stand a chance.  I need to head over to the "Y" track and do a few laps before it gets dark.


----------



## pacanis

I'm waiting for a steak to thaw for dinner. 
I really wanted wings, but no wings in the freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating dinner...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating dinner...


 
Lucky...


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is the beginning of our holidays YAY!!

We are heading out to the cinema this afternoon to see Despicable Me 2 in 3D 

Sadly I have woken up with swollen glands and a very heavy head, I so hope I am not getting a cold, although it certainly feels like it...it is my birthday on Wednesday too 

Never mind, must soldier on and enjoy the holidays with Steve, regardless!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Lucky...



I have two wings left...


----------



## Kylie1969

Heading out now to the movies


----------



## Addie

It is 4:30 a.m. and I am sitting here happy that I have two email addresses. One for stuff I want to receive and the other for all the junk. Facebook keeps sending me all the junk. I can delete it without even opening it. 

My daughter called me yesterday and asked me if I wanted to go out to eat with her. It is not my favorite thing to do. The restaurants she likes to go to serve helpings just too large. I feel overwhelmed when they put the plate down in front of me that is overflowing. And I don't want takeout. I can go to BK for that. I just want to sit down to a meal that I can eat all of it, or most of it, and leave happy. I just wish more restaurants would allow me to order from the kids menu. Heaven knows I am short enough to qualify. I had to tell her I will think on it. Chinese food is definitely out. Not since the time I had the gall bladder attack. I am sick of Italian. I am thinking Kelly's up on Route #1. Seafood. They don't overflow the plate. Grant you it is paper plates and plastic forks, but you can't have everything in life. They overflow your plate with French Fries. But I don't eat them anyway. My daughter will take them home for pickings. The only drawback there is that they are soooo expensive. Most seafood is. An order of Haddock filets and cole slaw. I could ask them to hold the fries and give me a double slaw. I will have to run it by her.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, sometimes when I'm not very hungry, I just order an appetizer and a salad. Hth.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> It is 4:30 a.m. and I am sitting here happy that I have two email addresses. One for stuff I want to receive and the other for all the junk. Facebook keeps sending me all the junk. I can delete it without even opening it.
> 
> My daughter called me yesterday and asked me if I wanted to go out to eat with her. It is not my favorite thing to do. The restaurants she likes to go to serve helpings just too large. I feel overwhelmed when they put the plate down in front of me that is overflowing. And I don't want takeout. I can go to BK for that. I just want to sit down to a meal that I can eat all of it, or most of it, and leave happy. I just wish more restaurants would allow me to order from the kids menu. Heaven knows I am short enough to qualify. I had to tell her I will think on it. Chinese food is definitely out. Not since the time I had the gall bladder attack. I am sick of Italian. I am thinking Kelly's up on Route #1. Seafood. They don't overflow the plate. Grant you it is paper plates and plastic forks, but you can't have everything in life. They overflow your plate with French Fries. But I don't eat them anyway. My daughter will take them home for pickings. The only drawback there is that they are soooo expensive. Most seafood is. An order of Haddock filets and cole slaw. I could ask them to hold the fries and give me a double slaw. I will have to run it by her.



Be glad you have a daughter that wants to spend time with you!  

Jump at every chance, don't worry about the food, focus on the company!

It's about making memories for both of you!


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Don't think so but, for sure there's a reason for those little bags that are available for a "certain" purpose.
> 
> Actually, it's rare that we hear or see any aircraft here.  Occasionally a military craft will fly over going to Ft. Campbell, but most of the time we have little to no skyward activity.  Quite unlike the environment I was used to when I lived in Washington, DC.  I definitely do not miss hearing/seeing the Medivac choppers buzz like insects overhead.  It's quiet and serene here.  Amen!!!!



And Google uses software to edit out"inappropriate" photos from Google Earth and their maps. Snerk


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I spent a lot of the day cleaning out closets.  I have 3 huge trash bags full of clothes for Goodwill thus far.  Am not looking forward to tackling the basement and garage.
> 
> And I do not like typing on this tiny phone, Verizon informed me I was out of wifi GB so iPad is off limits for a couple days.  Grrrrr.



You have a limit on WiFi? !

Stirling doesn't even have a plan for his tablet yet. He just logs in to our home wifi. My Android phone has a one gig plan, but that only gets used when there is no wifi available.


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> Be glad you have a daughter that wants to spend time with you!
> 
> Jump at every chance, don't worry about the food, focus on the company!
> 
> It's about making memories for both of you!



+1!  It is not about the place or the food, it is about spending time with family.  Most places will let you just split a meal or just let you order an appetizer.  I have met a co worker for breakfast and just had iced tea since I had already had breakfast.  Make it work for you and relax and enjoy yourself.  So wonderful that she wants to go places with you.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> You have a limit on WiFi? !
> 
> Stirling doesn't even have a plan for his tablet yet. He just logs in to our home wifi. My Android phone has a one gig plan, but that only gets used when there is no wifi available.



Yep. We use Verizon for our home wifi service as we're out in the boonies.  The alternatives we've tried didn't work.  

We get 10 GB of shared everything, which means movies and streaming are off limits.


----------



## simonbaker

I feel like I have a food hangover today. Tired & sluggish at work. Feels like I could go home & sleep the rest of the day away..Ate all the wrong foods over the weekend with not much for exercise.  Trying to convince myself mind over matter this morning.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Be glad you have a daughter that wants to spend time with you!
> 
> Jump at every chance, don't worry about the food, focus on the company!
> 
> It's about making memories for both of you!


 
I know. A salad is out of the question. Can't eat raw roughage. Even the slaw may be out of the question. Depends on how I feel. Right now I have a very upset stomach. Woke up with it and it won't go away. When I woke up earlier in the wee hours of the morning, I made a couple of pieces of French Toast. Couldn't even finish it. It's that bread thing again. 

Right now I have a bigger problem. I have to go to Winthrop tomorrow. For the past year I have had a growth on my wrist. All of a sudden it is growing at a much faster rate than it has all year. And there is a lot of pain with it. So I have to have Winthrop know and take a look at it. More surgery in the future. Geesh. It never ends. I am sick of getting old. It is not fun.


----------



## pacanis

I set up my trail camera again this afternoon. It's too muggy to do much of anything.


----------



## Andy M.

First coat of paint on the deck today.  Finishing up tomorrow.  Then a day of rest for the paint before we move the furniture back.  Sure looks nicer than before.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I are in the basement.  Wind and rain got wicked, and there are tornado watches all around us.  Going to venture back upstairs and have a look.

Great.  The watch is now a warning for our county.  I have a pocketful of flashlights and the weather radio.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I are in the basement.  Wind and rain got wicked, and there are tornado watches all around us.  Going to venture back upstairs and have a look.
> 
> Great.  The watch is now a warning for our county.  I have a pocketful of flashlights and the weather radio.


 

Good thing...I don't think I want to see you and Beagle as stand-ins for The Wizard of Oz.  Take care.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing...I don't think I want to see you and Beagle as stand-ins for The Wizard of Oz.  Take care.



Thanks PF.  It's not a good day to go to the pool either.

Apparently there was a tornado touch down a few miles north.

Did a quick perusal, as far as I can tell, there are no big branches or trees down, but it's still pouring rain, and thunder just made the house shake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PF.  It's not a good day to go to the pool either.
> 
> Apparently there was a tornado touch down a few miles north.
> 
> Did a quick perusal, as far as I can tell, there are no big branches or trees down, but it's still pouring rain, and thunder just made the house shake.



I was thinking about a bike ride, but the thunder has changed my mind.  I will just go for a walk with the umbrella.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa.  Our little area got hit pretty hard.  Many semis and cars overturned, lots of folks without power, lots of trees down.  They're sending news crews.

Beagle and I are lucky.


----------



## pacanis

Wow. What's up with these tornados lately?


----------



## Kylie1969

Still feel yuk this morning, but I think a bit better than yesterday I think!

Anyway, we are still going out regardless!

We are heading into the city today and we are going to have a look around the Central Market and probably buy some nice cheeses and wood oven breads etc

Then we are going to have lunch somewhere in the city, just walk around and see what takes our fancy 

We are then going to look around at some shops, including the new Rundle Centre that has been built 

The office building that Steve works in is just across the road from this new, huge shopping complex and he has watched it being built, so he is just as eager to go in there and see it as I am 

So a nice day ahead!


----------



## Dawgluver

They're saying that the tornados were wrapped up in the rain, so it's very hard to see them and determine that they're tornados.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> They're saying that the tornados were wrapped up in the rain, so it's very hard to see them and determine that they're tornados.



Scary!


----------



## Dawgluver

It ripped the roof off a church and a car dealership.  I'm so hoping it didn't go through the trailer court.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> They're saying that the tornados were wrapped up in the rain, so it's very hard to see them and determine that they're tornados.



Eek! Stay safe.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Eek! Stay safe.



Thanks Taxy. 

Weird stuff.  The gnats and mosquitos are loving it.  Hoping they got blown away!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I set up my trail camera again this afternoon. It's too muggy to do much of anything.


 
We hit some high temps today and I am smart enough to stay inside with the ac. I love summer, but once the temp goes above 85 I stay inside.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> We hit some high temps today and I am smart enough to stay inside with the ac. I love summer, but once the temp goes above 85 I stay inside.


 
These 15 degree temp swings aren't good for anything.

Cooking dinner now, trying to pile everything onto my CI griddle...
And watching Saturday Night Fever. And no, I am not singing along that you can hear.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> These 15 degree temp swings aren't good for anything.
> 
> Cooking dinner now, trying to pile everything onto my CI griddle...
> And watching Saturday Night Fever. And no, I am not singing along that you can hear.



We're relying on you in case any of us need CPR, Pac.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We're relying on you in case any of us need CPR, Pac.



Hopefully he won't need a disco ball...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good thing...I don't think I want to see you and Beagle as stand-ins for The Wizard of Oz. Take care.


 
 I am sorry. This is not something to laugh about. But that is funny. I can just see Dawg and Beagle waddling down the Yellow Brick Road.

Princess Fi, Princess Fi, where am I?


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I am sorry. This is not something to laugh about. But that is funny. I can just see Dawg and Beagle waddling down the Yellow Brick Road.
> 
> Princess Fi, Princess Fi, where am I?



 

Sheesh, Addie, Beagle and I are both pretty svelte...we don't waddle...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Sheesh, Addie, Beagle and I are both pretty svelte...we don't waddle...


 
My humblist apologies. Even more humble than Paula Deen's. Oh to be so svelte. Haven't seen those days since before baby #3.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am sorry. This is not something to laugh about. But that is funny. I can just see Dawg and Beagle waddling down the Yellow Brick Road.
> 
> Princess Fi, Princess Fi, where am I?



No, it would have been "Andy M, Andy M, where am I?"

ROFL!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, it would have been "Andy M, Andy M, where am I?"
> 
> ROFL!!!


 
 All this laughter is hurting my tummy. But don't stop. I just love  pain.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> All this laughter is hurting my tummy. But don't stop. I just love  pain.



S'okay, Addie, we'll renew you for another season.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a fabulous day in the city, we both throughly enjoyed it! The weather was perfect, so sunny and warm, not a cloud in the sky! We went to the Central Market and had a good look around.

We spotted Callum there, the runner up of Masterchef Australia season 2...I was chuffed, he is such a nice guy and we loved watching him in that season.

We had the camera with us so Steve asked Callum if he wouldnt mind having a photo taken with me  So it was nice to have one with him 

Ended up buying some macarons, they were delicious! Also some crusty potato and rosemary bread, some big long fresh cheese sticks and also some lovely baklava for dessert tonight, they look delicious!

We then went for a walk around the River Torrens, so lovely down there and then headed into the shopping central and looked around at a few shops.

Ended up a The London Tavern for a lovely lunch. I had Atlantic Salmon, with the skin on YUM, which was sooooo tasty, served with lovely chips, salad and an aioli sauce and Steve had Butter Chicken, the chicken was soooo tender, YUM!!

Then we were so tired we thought we better head home, we were out for 6 hours, very tired and have sore feet 

Fantastic day 

Tomorrow a rest day for my birthday I think


----------



## Addie

Sounds lovely Kylie.

There is an ad on the TV for these Bake A Bone. It is like the Pie Maker only the shape is like a bone. It cost $14.99. I am thinking on getting it to make treats for Teddy. You get a recipe book with it. I will have to order it after the first of the month. I am going to look for it first on line. Sometimes it is cheaper there. 

Well, I found a site for "Does It Work" at a station in Penn. They went to a dog pound and two out of six dogs would eat them next to a store bought one. Guess I won't be getting it. I want better results than that. Of course they made the peanut butter ones that come with the machine. You can make the plain ones and add bacon and other treats that you know your dog likes. I am going to have to think on it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> We had a fabulous day in the city........Fantastic day
> 
> Tomorrow a rest day for my birthday I think



Sounds like you had a great time celebrating "Kylie Birth Week"!  I bet Steve has something special planned for tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bracing myself to go out to vote.  It's hot hot again, our little home weather station recorded 89.4 as the high - so far.  Temp already dropped back .2 degrees so we're probably not going to have our own personal heat wave in our back yard.  I mean, when it gets THAT hot you kinda want something to show for it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Well, it is my birthday today 

We are still so tired from our big day out yesterday, so we will relax a bit today!

Tonight we are heading out for dinner to a lovely restaurant that we have been to once before which has south eastern asian cuisine...so really looking forward to that


----------



## Kayelle

Happy Birthday Kylie!

What am I doing?
Sitting here with a huge glass of wine trying to calm myself from a medical testing ordeal today. I never expected a "stereotactic needle biopsy" of the breast to be so stressful or difficult but it sure was, and I'm no weenie. Just having to lay face down on a table with a hole in it for 30 minutes without moving about killed my neck and back, not to mention when the needle arrived for the Novocaine that didn't work the first three times, and then the actual needle biopsy. By the time I was able to get off the dang table after that amount of time, I fainted. Not a good day, but home safe and sound now with my glass of wine. Cheers!
I won't know the results for 3-5 days.......oh joy!

Steve is fixing us a nice shrimp salad for dinner.


----------



## Somebunny

Kayelle, you deserve that wine!  I have had that test and another where they leave a marker in the breast(or maybe it's the same one.  I nearly passed out too as the same thing happened to me with the novocaine/ lidocaine and then when they tried to take the biopsy they must have hit a vein because blood was spurting clear across the room (all over the nurse and me) they weren't able to get the whole biopsy and had to quit because of all the blood.  The results were negative, thank goodness I hope your results are negative too.  I will be sending a little prayer up for you.  I feel your pain in more ways than one!  Keep your chin up and have another glass of wine 
Oh and "what am I doing"?  ......trying to think of something for dinner


----------



## Kayelle

Aww, your sweet words mean a lot to me, SB and thank you for them. Geeze, that's not the piece of cake I thought it would be, and pray my results are the same as yours. Yes, they left a "marker" in there too but said I won't set off any airport alarms, so I'm good to go. The novicane is starting to wear off now, so I'll be pouring more wine I think.


----------



## Addie

I want to meet the @#*&*3&^%@* doctor that thinks up these tests to do to women. Then I want to put them through all of them all day long. I have no doubt that they save lives, but come on. Work on finding a less painful way.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Oh, Kayelle, {{{hugs}}}. Oh, sweetie,  what Addie said!!  Have another glass!


----------



## Addie

I was receiving twice a year a total body MRI. More radiation than I was willing to endure. Laying on that hard table trying so hard to not move, (Oh God get me out of this!). I have arthritis in the base of my spine. By the time I got off that table, they had to give me a shot for the pain. I was unable to even stand up. The next time it came time for another one I rebelled. Now they only do them if necessary. If I should start to experience more severe pain in my spine and hip, then I will go in for another one. But for now, NO! The Vicodin takes care of it for me. As the patient, I have the right to refuse. And I do.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> I want to meet the @#*&*3&^%@* doctor that thinks up these tests to do to women. Then I want to put them through all of them all day long. I have no doubt that they save lives, but come on. Work on finding a less painful way.



Thanks Addie, and I couldn't agree more.

 I was just explaining to Steve what it would be like to have a testicle hanging through a hole on a table face down for a half hour without moving a muscle and a vice pressing on it several times before it's finally jabbed with several needles. Shoot, many men would never show up for the test.


----------



## Dawgluver

http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/Manograms.jpg


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/Manograms.jpg


 
 'Nuf said.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> http://www.butlerwebs.com/jokes/images/Manograms.jpg



Mwahaha. I have a friend who has been advocating that for at least the past 25 years.


----------



## Kayelle

Slapping knees with that one Dawg.


----------



## Kayelle

Frankly with this physical contortion of a test, you would think the least they could do is design a table like a massage table with a padded hole for your face! That contraption is actually comfortable. My neck and shoulders still hurts after all these hours on that idiot table with your face to the side without moving for all that time.

Trust me, I'll never complain about an ordinary yearly mammogram again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Aww, your sweet words mean a lot to me, SB and thank you for them. Geeze, that's not the piece of cake I thought it would be, and pray my results are the same as yours. Yes, they left a "marker" in there too but said I won't set off any airport alarms, so I'm good to go. The novicane is starting to wear off now, so I'll be pouring more wine I think.



Sorry about that Kayelle!  I had the same thing, too not any fun at all.  I hope all comes out negative.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry about that Kayelle!  I had the same thing, too not any fun at all.  I hope all comes out negative.



Negative results are the big prize when all is said and done PF........thanks for the whine with my wine, friends.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> Happy Birthday Kylie!



Thank you so much Kayelle


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve gave me all my presents this morning 

I have 2 lovely trendy cardigans, one pink and one blue, a big tin of Quality Street chocolates, a couple of pairs of new jeans, they were all ones I picked out

Then Steve bought me a couple of lovely surprise presents, a little Tatty Teddy bear, he knows how much I love Tatty and also a Michelangelo figure (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) it is based on the new series of the show, which we love, it is so funny and Mikey is my favourite!

This afternoon we went out to the shops and looked around and bought a few bits and pieces..I bought a new laser mouse, Steve got his fave Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle figure, Raphael and a couple of hoodies and we got some door stoppers/sausages for some more doors..oh and also a couple of bottles of red to take over to my mums tomorrow night for my second birthday dinner


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> What am I doing?
> Sitting here with a huge glass of wine trying to calm myself from a medical testing ordeal today....Not a good day, but home safe and sound now with my glass of wine. Cheers!
> I won't know the results for 3-5 days.......oh joy!



I'm sipping my wine in sympathy for your pain today Kayelle!  Praying that the results are the good kind.  Hang in there girlfriend!  Oh, wait, you already did that at the clinic.   From the sounds of it I think you should be able to put in an insurance claim for a massage at the local spa as a medical necessity to counteract the pain and suffering from the test.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have come home from our dinner out, we are sooo full but it was delicious, now time to relax in the lounge


----------



## taxlady

Oh Kayelle, I hope you are feeling better and more relaxed now. 

I am catching up here at DC using the mobile app. There is an electrician here replacing our fuse box with a breaker panel, so the power is off. He started a bit early so he can finish the outdoor part, connecting wires to the electric meter, before the thunder showers in our forecast. 

I have a book handy. I don't want to run the power down too far on my phone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A big mess of medication changes yesterday.  Today will be interesting.


----------



## taxlady

PF, I hope the med changes go smoothly.

The city is fixing my street. The construction workers went on strike a week ago Monday, left us with a dirt road. They are back at work today. So, now I have to keep an eye on their progress to make sure my car doesn't get stranded in the garage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> PF, I hope the med changes go smoothly.
> 
> The city is fixing my street. The construction workers went on strike a week ago Monday, left us with a dirt road. They are back at work today. So, now I have to keep an eye on their progress to make sure my car doesn't get stranded in the garage.



Now that sounds like an exciting day!

Trying to get some heart rate control.  My resting HR has been 95, no wonder I'm tired all the time.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that sounds like an exciting day!


I decided just to move the car onto the street and quit stressing about it. That means I got a parking spot close to my house. 

It's gloomy out, so it's dark in the house. I am sitting near the patio door to read until the power can be turned back on.


> Trying to get some heart rate control.  My resting HR has been 95, no wonder I'm tired all the time.



95! Eek! I hope the new meds help with the tiredness.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to get some heart rate control.  My resting HR has been 95, no wonder I'm tired all the time.



Tell Shrek to quit getting you all excited. 

Seriously, though, hope things get straightened out for you.


----------



## Andy M.

I have a big pot of sauce simmering on the stovetop and a large pan of meatballs and another of Italian sausage baking in the oven.  When they're done, They go into the sauce for further cooking.


----------



## pacanis

I can slow down my heartbeat enough that I can hardly feel it. I really need to be concentrating though. Your heartbeat can really throw precision bench shooting off. Your pulse can move the crosshairs right off the target.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I have a big pot of sauce simmering on the stovetop and a large pan of meatballs and another of Italian sausage baking in the oven. When they're done, They go into the sauce for further cooking.


 
That sounds tasty. And two kinds of meat, too 
I'm thinking about making a gruyere cheese run to the store for my Portobello tacos tonight. I can just see them being out though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So, dinner at Andy's place tonight? 

I turned the TV on at 1:00 PM and was greeted by all-station, wall-to-wall coverage of a now former NE Patriot being arraigned and charged with murder.  So sad that for some of these young men the fame and fortune of being a rich professional  makes them think they can do as they please.  My heart aches for the family of the deceased.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That sounds tasty. And two kinds of meat, too ...





Cooking Goddess said:


> So, dinner at Andy's place tonight? ...




Thanks guys.  This is going on ice for later use when the fam damly arrives later this week.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just came back from the pool.  Floated around on the floaty thing, trying to read Kindle.  The gnats were gnuts.  They were only supposed to last a couple weeks, they've been here for over a month!


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Well, it is my birthday today
> 
> We are still so tired from our big day out yesterday, so we will relax a bit today!
> 
> Tonight we are heading out for dinner to a lovely restaurant that we have been to once before which has south eastern asian cuisine...so really looking forward to that



Happy Birthday Kylie! You deserve a wonderful day!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thanks guys. This is going on ice for later use when the fam damly arrives later this week.


 
You're such a kill joy!


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Happy Birthday Kylie! You deserve a wonderful day!



Thank you so much SB xxx


----------



## Kylie1969

What a busy day we have had so far!

We have been out to do the grocery shopping and then went to shop for some clothes, of which we bought a stack of for me and for Steve 

Have come home and I have a lovely Carrot Cake in the oven, which we will be taking over to mums tonight as my birthday cake.

Mum is cooking me a lovely 2nd birthday dinner, cant wait...good food, good wine and good company


----------



## taxlady

I'm having espresso alongé and a pastry at a lovely, little cafe while I wait. I brought Sigrid, my Volvo, for servicing.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> Just came in from the morning watering of the outside plants and am still enjoying the great results I see using the homemade "Roundup." In the attached picture, you can see where I've sprayed the stuff along the edge of our long front porch. The porch is about 60 feet long and it's a challenge for Glenn to get the tractor mower up against the space to trim well. So...I decided to see how the homemade weed killer would work.
> 
> I sprayed the space about a month ago and then gave it a bit of a "booster" two days later. No sign of any new growth and the old vegetation has given up completely. The best thing is that rain has no effect on it at all. We've had nothing short of flood-like rains here for weeks. There's a solid 8-inch wide area the length of the porch that is dead, dead, deadski. Yeah!!!!!!


 Katie, could I get your "recipe" for the homemade roundup you made. Gil is looking for help for the yard. 
kades


----------



## Claire

I have house guests from out of state for a week, and I'm waiting for them to return from a tour we set them out on.  It was a good break; we're both childless couples (us, completely; him with an adult married kid, she, like me, completely childless-by-choice) --in other words, all of us used to doing whatever we want when we want to.  So I've tried to arrange alone time for them as well as us so we aren't constantly on top of each other.  It has worked well, I think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice, Claire!  We have a guy and his wife coming to visit, he and Shrek were in the Navy together...many years ago.  I will definitely feel out of place, they are all at least 15 years older than me.  Shrek and his friend Barney Miller (he's a police detective) will be talking about things forever and I will be "entertaining" Mrs. Miller.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a fabulous evening at mums last night!

The veal parmigiana and the french onion wedges were totally delicious 

I had several glasses of red wine, very nice 

The carrot cake (birthday cake) was soooo tasty and moist, went down a treat! It was just such a nice night out!

Today is relaxation day as we have had a very big weeks holiday so far, so a nice day in will be lovely


----------



## Claire

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice, Claire!  We have a guy and his wife coming to visit, he and Shrek were in the Navy together...many years ago.  I will definitely feel out of place, they are all at least 15 years older than me.  Shrek and his friend Barney Miller (he's a police detective) will be talking about things forever and I will be "entertaining" Mrs. Miller.



I went to put this on a personal reply and then realized I don't know how to do that.  Oh, well. 

This time it was the opposite for me.  This is my high school friend and her husband.  Our husbands are opposite as can be, but get along well.  In other words it was more stressful for them than for us!  Both she and I have had very stressful years, illness and deaths in family & friends.  So when both our situations calmed I suggested a visit to the Midwest for them (California is not relaxing for me).  They took me up on it, and I'm trying to make sure we have separate, alone time as well as together activities.  I highly recommend sending your guests off on sight-seeing and such.  Montana is so beautiful, does Shrek fish, hike, any of that stuff? Send the three of them off on a fishing trip or some such, and make excuses for yourself (gee, I need to say home for ....).  Not often, but just enough time for breathing space.


----------



## Addie

Princess, when I have had out of town visitors, I am fortunate that Boston is full of history. So I take them on the Freedom Trail. 

Then I went on a vacation with a friend that grew up in the projects. I would commit suicide before I would live there. A cement jungle. So we went out west. He had never seen a real cow, so I planned a visit to a working ranch. When we arrived they were tagging the steers and doing other nice things to them. Like clipping their ears and other body parts. He was absolutely enthralled. I also made sure we saw a rodeo. He couldn't get over how adept the kids were riding the horses and handling the animals. He had never seen mountains. So we spent a whole day up in the Cascade Mountains. We stopped at a spot where a family was camping. There was still snow on the ground, yet the whole family was swimming in the lake. He got to see live deer in the forest and even an elk. I made sure that for the ten days we were out west, he got his full taste of western living. It was a vacation he will never forget. I was exhausted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We will be going to Glacier...that will be nice, I don't know what kind of activity level they have.  Shrek's only activity is brain waves.

Shrek also can't seem to pin them down for a date and I have to request vacation time a month in advance, so July is already out for me.  I may HAVE to use that as an excuse.  I've been holding off requesting vacation time because of this "planned" visit.  It's almost July and I haven't had any appreciable time off.  I'm tired!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We will be going to Glacier...that will be nice, I don't know what kind of activity level they have.  Shrek's only activity is brain waves.
> 
> Shrek also can't seem to pin them down for a date and I have to request vacation time a month in advance, so July is already out for me.  I may HAVE to use that as an excuse.  I've been holding off requesting vacation time because of this "planned" visit.  It's almost July and I haven't had any appreciable time off.  I'm tired!



Pin that man down, and take that vacation!  You deserve a break!


----------



## Katie H

kadesma said:


> Katie, could I get your "recipe" for the homemade roundup you made. Gil is looking for help for the yard.
> kades




It's really quite simple and very inexpensive.  Probably no more than $3.00 for a whole gallon of the stuff.

All you need is a gallon of white vinegar (5% acidity minimum), 1 cup iodized table salt, and 1/4 cup liquid dish detergent (like Dawn).  Mix everything together and put into a spray bottle or use a sprayer if you have one.  Spray the foliage well and then the base of the vegetation you wish to kill.  Saturate on the first pass.  We did and haven't really had to do any touch-ups.  Maybe just a few little spots but, then, only a few days later just to be thorough.

Glenn is amazed at how well it works and the stuff has solved a problem he had for years and years near the garage door.  Can't remember when we sprayed that area, probably nearing 2 months now, but there's NO sign of any vegetation.

We also learned, to our wonder and joy, that it also kills the heck out of poison ivy and poison oak, which we have in abundance here.


----------



## Kayelle

*breast biopsy report.......*

*NEGATIVE !!
*
*Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!  

*


----------



## Andy M.

That is great news.  Time for a little celebration.


----------



## taxlady

w00t Kayelle!


----------



## MrsLMB

Oh Kayelle that is wonderful news.  Congratulations.  Now you can relax a little after such a stressful period of time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle, I'm so happy to hear that! What a relief.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Kayelle said:


> NEGATIVE !!
> 
> Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!



Glad to hear it. Breathe a little easier now.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here thinking about breasts.
Hey, it's not my fault!


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about breasts.
> Hey, it's not my fault!



Are you having chicken tonight, or just being a guy!?

I have had a busy day.  I mowed some of the lawn, baked pumpkin spice bread, and baked cookies.  Now I have dough rising for pizza.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here thinking about breasts.
> Hey, it's not my fault!



It's one of the many things we guys are really good at.  Now I'm doing it.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Are you having chicken tonight, or just being a guy!?
> 
> I have had a busy day. I mowed some of the lawn, baked pumpkin spice bread, and baked cookies. Now I have dough rising for pizza.


 
Just reading the What are you doing thread... 

mmmm, pumpkin spice bread. That sounds like something that would go well with a glass of cold milk


----------



## pacanis

Oh, I'm grilling steak and lobster tonight


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Just reading the What are you doing thread...
> 
> mmmm, pumpkin spice bread. That sounds like something that would go well with a glass of cold milk



I bet it would!  I'm thinking of using the leftover pumpkin to make pumpkin cream cheese for on top.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Oh, I'm grilling steak and lobster tonight



What time should I be there?


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> What time should I be there?


 
Before the sun goes down.
We'll shoot some tannerite before dinner.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to find a laptop computer that I like. Bureau en Gros (that's what Staples is called in Quebec) sent me a coupon for $75 off any laptop computer over $499 and I need a new laptop, since the one I had is dead.

I keep finding stuff that looks good, but it's not available within 20 km. Some are available on line, some, it isn't clear. I'm pulling my hair.

I am going crossed eyed. There are too many to choose from. I'm tired of looking at computers that don't have the specs I want and I have to open up a new tab or page to see the info. grrrr

Which brands do you guys like?


----------



## Kylie1969

Kayelle said:


> *NEGATIVE !!
> *
> *Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!
> 
> *



So pleased to hear Kayelle


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to find a laptop computer that I like. Bureau en Gros (that's what Staples is called in Quebec) sent me a coupon for $75 off any laptop computer over $499 and I need a new laptop, since the one I had is dead.
> 
> I keep finding stuff that looks good, but it's not available within 20 km. Some are available on line, some, it isn't clear. I'm pulling my hair.
> 
> I am going crossed eyed. There are too many to choose from. I'm tired of looking at computers that don't have the specs I want and I have to open up a new tab or page to see the info. grrrr
> 
> Which brands do you guys like?


 
Will they ship it to a closer store?
Of course, you still need to pick one


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to find a laptop computer that I like. Bureau en Gros (that's what Staples is called in Quebec) sent me a coupon for $75 off any laptop computer over $499 and I need a new laptop, since the one I had is dead.
> 
> I keep finding stuff that looks good, but it's not available within 20 km. Some are available on line, some, it isn't clear. I'm pulling my hair.
> 
> I am going crossed eyed. There are too many to choose from. I'm tired of looking at computers that don't have the specs I want and I have to open up a new tab or page to see the info. grrrr
> 
> Which brands do you guys like?




Those Staples coupons always seem to end up costing me more money!

I use a Gateway NV53A and by the time I get rid of it I will love it!

Like Joni Mitchell in Big Yellow Taxi - "Don't it always seem to go, That you don't know what you've got, Till it's gone!"


----------



## Kylie1969

Claire said:


> I have house guests from out of state for a week, and I'm waiting for them to return from a tour we set them out on.  It was a good break; we're both childless couples (us, completely; him with an adult married kid, she, like me, completely childless-by-choice) --in other words, all of us used to doing whatever we want when we want to.  So I've tried to arrange alone time for them as well as us so we aren't constantly on top of each other.  It has worked well, I think.



Have a lovely time with your guests Claire, sounds good!


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely sunny day here, blue skies and I have had a lovely sleep!

Today we are going for a walk, too nice a day not to and also I have to help with some of our Solitaire game today, I have to make the levels for it 

Other than that, nice relaxing one


----------



## chopper

Good morning!  Always seems funny to me that you are starting your day when we are sitting down to eat here.  Don't you just love the Internet?  Have an enjoyable day, I know I have had a good one.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good evening Chops 

Thank you xxx

I am pleased to hear you have had a good day, your pizza looks amazing btw


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Good morning! Always seems funny to me that you are starting your day when we are sitting down to eat here. Don't you just love the Internet? Have an enjoyable day, I know I have had a good one.


 
+1! Same here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> NEGATIVE !!
> 
> Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!



Yaaaayyy!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Will they ship it to a closer store?
> Of course, you still need to pick one



They do have a ship-to-store of your choice feature, but it takes longer than the regular free shipping and you still have to pay for it when you order it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been out for a nice walk...lovely, lovely day out there 

Also done some cleaning, washed the dishes and now relaxing with a cuppa on this fine Saturday morning


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks so much for the good wishes from all of you.  Pac, and Andy, you cracked me up.....I love manly humor..


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Thanks so much for the good wishes from all of you. Pac, and Andy, you cracked me up.....I love manly humor..


 
Kayelle, just think of all the trips you are going to be able to take now with hubby. There is still a lot of world you haven't seen yet. Great news. Who would have thought that the word NEGATIVE would sound like a symphony.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> NEGATIVE !!
> 
> Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!! *
> *



Happy, Happy Day!  I'm so glad you had the testiung done, no matter how uncomfortable it was.  I'm just glad you didn't throw up in front of me...

I know how scary it is to hear "malignant"...and then hearing it a second time.  Then a couple years later hearing my Mom say it, too.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Pin that man down, and take that vacation!  You deserve a break!



+++1!  Oh yeah!  Oooh, Glacier sounds wonderful!


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> It's really quite simple and very inexpensive.  Probably no more than $3.00 for a whole gallon of the stuff.
> 
> All you need is a gallon of white vinegar (5% acidity minimum), 1 cup iodized table salt, and 1/4 cup liquid dish detergent (like Dawn).  Mix everything together and put into a spray bottle or use a sprayer if you have one.  Spray the foliage well and then the base of the vegetation you wish to kill.  Saturate on the first pass.  We did and haven't really had to do any touch-ups.  Maybe just a few little spots but, then, only a few days later just to be thorough.
> 
> Glenn is amazed at how well it works and the stuff has solved a problem he had for years and years near the garage door.  Can't remember when we sprayed that area, probably nearing 2 months now, but there's NO sign of any vegetation.
> 
> We also learned, to our wonder and joy, that it also kills the heck out of poison ivy and poison oak, which we have in abundance here.



This really interests me.  Thanks Katie!


----------



## Dawgluver

And, since we need to get up really early tomorrow, and I'm exhausted, I can't sleep.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here wondering why do I punish myself all the time. I just wanted to put a piece of food in my stomach so I could take my meds. I made a patty of country sausage. Actually it was a seasoned patty of pepper with pork meat mixed in. Of course I ate all of the patty. There was a big spot of just pepper. It didn't get mixed in very well. Pepper is one of those seasonings that are on my "don't eat."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> +++1!  Oh yeah!  Oooh, Glacier sounds wonderful!



Just heard my favorite trail is closed for unsafe snow conditions, a young man fell and died of the trail yesterday.  I would just love to go to Glacier with Shrek, but he wants to wait for his pal.  I'm tempted to take a week on my own and haul my bike up there with me.  I could sleep in the back of the car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And, since we need to get up really early tomorrow, and I'm exhausted, I can't sleep.



I decided a cup of cocoa was what I needed...it wasn't till I took my first sip I realized I put a k-cup in there, too...So I had a double hot Swiss miss with a Double Black Diamond coffee...I'm never sleeping


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just heard my favorite trail is closed for unsafe snow conditions, a young man fell and died of the trail yesterday.  I would just love to go to Glacier with Shrek, but he wants to wait for his pal.  I'm tempted to take a week on my own and haul my bike up there with me.  I could sleep in the back of the car.



Oh no!  Ya know, a tent and sleeping bag might work too.  I'm thinking that I may need to start doing more stuff, before I can't anymore.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Ya know, a tent and sleeping bag might work too.  I'm thinking that I may need to start doing more stuff, before I can't anymore.



Oh, I called that tent lots of not very nice names the night of Relay.  I had never assembled it before...I finally found the directions for it the next morning when I took it down.

I would feel safer in the car, if I was by myself...and I wouldn't be such a draw for grizzly bears of which there are one or a hundred of them hanging out in the park.  Mountain lions...they would think I was the perfect morsel for packing on the winter weight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I am sitting here wondering why do I punish myself all the time. I just wanted to put a piece of food in my stomach so I could take my meds. I made a patty of country sausage. Actually it was a seasoned patty of pepper with pork meat mixed in. Of course I ate all of the patty. There was a big spot of just pepper. It didn't get mixed in very well. Pepper is one of those seasonings that are on my "don't eat."



Hope you are OK Ads!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> *NEGATIVE !!
> *
> Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!



Kayelle, I am SO happy YOU got good news!  That is the best news ever.  And like PF said, it's OK to spew as long is it isn't in front of us.  Time to party, Girl!


----------



## Somebunny

Kayelle said:


> NEGATIVE !!
> 
> Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!



Kayelle, 
This is wonderful news!  Shedding happy tears for you.  I know Exactly how it feels to hear the word "negative", nothing sweeter!  I'm so happy for you....now get out there and continue to celebrate life my friend!


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> *NEGATIVE !!
> *
> *Oh happy day!! The first thing out of my mouth was "thank you Lord"!! Then I cried like a baby, then I threw up. TMI?
> Thanks for holding your breath with me, dear ones.
> I was REALLY SCARED. Phew!!!
> 
> *



I know exactly how you felt/feel, Kayelle.  I walked in those same shoes several years ago.  "Negative" is one of the most beautiful words in our vocabulary.  Joy, oh, joy!  Relax now and move forward with enthusiasm.  Life is good!!!


----------



## taxlady

We just got back from shopping. We picked up a big bottle of Amarula and seven bottles of rosé. The SAQ (provincial liquor store) is having a long weekend sale of 10% off on all rosé wines. 

I also finally got a new laptop. w00t!


----------



## Katie H

What am I doing?

Well, I'm finishing up things for Glenn's birthday tomorrow.  The cake layers are cooling; I've made the base for the homemade vanilla ice cream to go on top; I'm about to wrap his presents and will soon get the ingredients together for his special birthday dinner.  Want tomorrow to be a relaxing day and to be able to spend time with him rather than being distracted by even minor preparations.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished lunch and getting ready to fill some deviled eggs for this afternoon's gathering.


----------



## LPBeier

Enjoying a cup of tea in my new studio/office with Violet curled up beside me!  It is still rough around the edges, but the furniture is all in and I have internet!  

Oh, and I am trying to figure out how I can get to Andy's before all those deviled eggs are gone! Yum!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Enjoying a cup of tea in my new studio/office with Violet curled up beside me!  It is still rough around the edges, but the furniture is all in and I have internet!
> 
> Oh, and I am trying to figure out how I can get to Andy's before all those deviled eggs are gone! Yum!




If you get here and they are gone.  I'll make more for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> If you get here and they are gone.  I'll make more for you.


----------



## chopper

I just finished brushing out both dogs.  Fur everywhere.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to start playing with my new laptop.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I'm about to start playing with my new laptop.



What brand did you end up with Taxi?


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> What brand did you end up with Taxi?



I got a Toshiba. Not only did I have to make sure that it had a full sized numeric keypad, I discovered that I had to make sure there was an indicator for numlock and for caps lock. I wonder if there is something else I should have been looking for that I would expect to be standard.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I got a Toshiba. Not only did I have to make sure that it had a full sized numeric keypad, I discovered that I had to make sure there was an indicator for numlock and for caps lock. I wonder if there is something else I should have been looking for that I would expect to be standard.



I'm sure you will find the answer to that question soon enough.  Let me know how you like it.  I love my iPad, but we would also like to get a laptop.  Some things you just need to have an actual computer, and the tablet just won't do.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I got a Toshiba. Not only did I have to make sure that it had a full sized numeric keypad, I discovered that I had to make sure there was an indicator for numlock and for caps lock. I wonder if there is something else I should have been looking for that I would expect to be standard.



Congratulations, Taxi!  We have had several laptops over the years and have pretty much stuck with Toshiba.  Even my Netbook is Toshiba.  Have fun with it.

I am about to make a road map for our hallway that shows where the bedroom and each of our offices are.  We keep going into the wrong one, but it has only been two days.   We should get used to it soon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Currently searching for some "oomph" so I can head out to grocery shop.  Once again I've waited until the last day of the ad sales.   Still trying to shake off the fog from two very exciting baseball games yesterday.  It's ALWAYS exciting when your team wins.   Hope the game is over by 7:00.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, I hear you about trying to find the oooomph.  As my Mother would say, "my get up and go has got up and left"! 

TB is out walking Violet, and then we are heading across the river to get our gluten free bread and buns.  Then we will stop for tacos for a late lunch and then go to the bottle depot with all our club soda cans and juice bottles (we drink a lot of virgin spritzers around here ).

Then it is back home to see if we can find our spare bathroom and living room under the rest of the "stuff".


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished vacuuming the master bedroom and cleaning the en suite, including taking down light fixtures, removing "critters" cleaning and replacing some bulbs etc.  next.....heading down the stairs vacuuming as I go....then I will vacuum the 1st floor  then maybe time for some refreshment, DH is washing outside windows so I am sure he will be ready for a break  by then too


----------



## GotGarlic

We just got home from the beach trip a little while ago. DH went to pick up our dog Pippen from the vet where we boarded her this week and I'm trying to make up to the cats for leaving them behind. A friend's daughter fed them while we were gone.


----------



## Nozi

Just finished my scrumptious dinner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the episode of _Copper_ we recorded last week so we can watch the next tomorrow night, before _Crossing Lines_ comes on.


----------



## taxlady

Right now I am fighting with Windows 8 and the new laptop. I guess I better go downstairs and find a Windows 8 tutorial. I will also see if I can find a copy of the user's guide so I can print it. Whatever the reader that is on this computer is,  I hate it. And the danged cursor is frozen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Windows 8 is what scares me the most about my laptop having problems.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today is the last day of our holidays, it has been a truly fabulous week, we have enjoyed every second of it 

It is a very foggy morning, reminds me of England in Winter and quite chilly brrr

Today we are heading out for our morning walk and then we have more of the game to get on with


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> We just got home from the beach trip a little while ago. DH went to pick up our dog Pippen from the vet where we boarded her this week and I'm trying to make up to the cats for leaving them behind. A friend's daughter fed them while we were gone.



Have been enjoying hearing of the dinners you had whilst away GG, sounds like you had a wonderful time


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I just finished brushing out both dogs.  Fur everywhere.



Chops, do they moult a lot or is it certain times of the year?


----------



## taxlady

Waiting for 23 Windows updates to install. The cursor eventually unfroze. I can't find the user's guide on line. I did find and watch a Windows 8 tutorial on the Toshiba site. 

It said it was connected to our home WiFi, but it couldn't see the other computers on the network. I might try plugging it into the network cable. 

I need to download a driver for my laser printer. Then I will need to figure out how to make it the default printer. 

I'm not having fun yet.


----------



## Chef Munky

Chilling out... well trying to for a change. Heat waves on in the wild west almost 100 here today. So it's not a good idea to be keeping up with all the prep work for the house. I can't wait until everything is finally done. Keeping things organized, sorted, sifted through has been a hassle. Were painting inside. Replacing appliances and having all the heavy duty landscaping finished up that I can't do myself. So if ya don't see me. Don't count me out.
Yet.


----------



## pacanis

It's never fun setting up a new computer, Taxy, that's for sure. Let alone learning a new OS.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been hanging out some washing in the garage as it is looking like it will rain soon


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Waiting for 23 Windows updates to install. The cursor eventually unfroze. I can't find the user's guide on line. I did find and watch a Windows 8 tutorial on the Toshiba site.
> 
> It said it was connected to our home WiFi, but it couldn't see the other computers on the network. I might try plugging it into the network cable.
> 
> I need to download a driver for my laser printer. Then I will need to figure out how to make it the default printer.
> 
> I'm not having fun yet.



We love setting up a new PC and OP


----------



## taxlady

Okay, printer is installed. I didn't have to connect the network cable and I can now see the other computers on the network. The user's guide is printed, so now I can read it. 

Last night I downloaded the latest version of the firm ware for my Samsung Galaxy and I really like the new predictive typing. It does a pretty good job of guessing the next word I want.


----------



## taxlady

I just remembered that I have PortableApps, PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives on a USB key. I don't have to learn to use the new version of Internet Exploder to download Firefox, so I can download other stuff. Laptops come preloaded with so much junk that it is worth getting a crapware remover: Five apps for crapware cleanup | TechRepublic. Staples would have done it for me, for a $100! I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been on a lovely long walk, in the fog, so nice 

I then cut Steve's hair, then we both had lovely hot showers

We then got the slow cooker butter chicken prepared and into the slow cooker for dinner

Had some lunch and now relaxing on the pcs with a hot coffee


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Listening to what is amounting to be a speed baseball game - five innings done already and the game started just 1 hour 15 minutes ago!  Kinda wish I was in Chicago to see it since the weather there is sunny and 69.  We've got a cloudy 85 and humid.  I don't do "humid" well and am tired of AC. *sigh*


----------



## taxlady

Reading far too many software reviews, so I can figure out which crud to uninstall. It seems that Toshiba Satellites don't come heavily weighed down with crudware.


----------



## LPBeier

Just got home from church and am trying to decide what to make for lunch.  We have some leftovers which will probably do the job.  Then I have a pile of rhubarb that I need to clean and make into wonderful things!  

We have been invited to an event for the Vancouver Jazz Festival (one of the best anywhere) and an early Canada day celebration, but we haven't decided if we will go.  We went across the river yesterday and to go all the way into the city (an hour or so) and pay a fortune for parking (for a free event) is not something I look forward to.  If they would only come and play here......


----------



## Somebunny

Laurie, what about driving to Richmond, parking at the Casino parking garage  (we paid $1 or $ 2 for all day when we went to the Olympics, I would call first to find out the rates) then take SkyTrain downtown.  a day pass for SkyTrain is $9.75 ea.  you save gas and stress and the parking fees that can top $35.00 for the day.  I would  love to go to the  jazz festival and told DH that we need to make it a priority next year.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve is back at work today, it was a lovely weeks holiday 

I am heading out soon to get some things from the shops, need to also go to the green grocer and the Indian supermarket, then I will be heading over to see mum as she is going away again, this time they are going to Queensland, they are driving and will be gone for 3 weeks, so I want to see her before they leave


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Laurie, what about driving to Richmond, parking at the Casino parking garage  (we paid $1 or $ 2 for all day when we went to the Olympics, I would call first to find out the rates) then take SkyTrain downtown.  a day pass for SkyTrain is $9.75 ea.  you save gas and stress and the parking fees that can top $35.00 for the day.  I would  love to go to the  jazz festival and told DH that we need to make it a priority next year.



Thanks, Bunny.  We decided to stay around home today as my sciatica is really bad and I can't sit or stand for any length of time.  There are festivities here in Surrey tomorrow or out on Granville Island again as part of the Jazz Festival.  

I forgot we could use the train. Being a HandyDART driver (accessibility service) TB gets a free bus pass and on weekends or holidays his family gets to ride free as well.  We could take the skytrain from here and then just one short bus to the Island.  Hopefully I will be feeling up to it.  If I have normal pain levels I can do the Sky Train to Vancouver quite easily and my cane gets me a seat so we shall see.  Thanks again for reminding me of that!


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Bunny.  We decided to stay around home today as my sciatica is really bad and I can't sit or stand for any length of time.  There are festivities here in Surrey tomorrow or out on Granville Island again as part of the Jazz Festival.
> 
> I forgot we could use the train. Being a HandyDART driver (accessibility service) TB gets a free bus pass and on weekends or holidays his family gets to ride free as well.  We could take the skytrain from here and then just one short bus to the Island.  Hopefully I will be feeling up to it.  If I have normal pain levels I can do the Sky Train to Vancouver quite easily and my cane gets me a seat so we shall see.  Thanks again for reminding me of that!



Glad I could be of help and I hope you are able to enjoy some of the festivities.  Parking downtown is a pita and way too costly


----------



## Somebunny

DH and I are enjoying a cocktail while watching the news ( we always watch the Canadian news at six and the US news at 11:00 ( or at least I watch at eleven, DH has usually gone to bed by then.  Whew!  Just watching about the heat wave here in the west OMG!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> DH and I are enjoying a cocktail while watching the news ( we always watch the Canadian news at six and the US news at 11:00 ( or at least I watch at eleven, DH has usually gone to bed by then. Whew! Just watching about the heat wave here in the west OMG!
> 
> View attachment 18169


 
The latest I heard was they found a gentleman dead in his home with no AC. At those temps, a fan just doesn't do it. 

In these parts, landlords and selling home owners have to provide a safe and working stove for tenants and potential buyers. It's the law! I think in parts like Nevada and Arizona, an AC should be an absolute requirement. It is in places like there that an AC is a definitely a life saving appliance.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching the Memorial Ceremonies at the Gettysburg Memorial Park. It has been 150 years since that battle was fought during this first week of July 1-3. 

I don't understand folks who live within at least an hours drive of a major historical site fail to visit it or even take their kids to understand what happened there. Specially a battlefield. I have a girlfriend that lives down the street, walking distance from the grounds of the Battle of Bull Run and the second one called the Battle of Manassas. And she has never been there. Driven by it, with no thought of its importance. We can't afford to forget our history.

I have been on the Freedom Trail more times than I can remember. Starting with Junior High School field trips to taking Girl Scouts and out of town visitors, I am only too happy to repeat our history to anyone who will listen. 

If you are planning a vacation with the family, try to get some history into it. Don't leave it up to your children's textbooks at school to do all the teaching. No vacation this year? Buy a coffee table book on the battles of the Civil War. Let the kids browse through it. Or the Revolutionary War. Let them know that our history is important.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kicking my self in the rear for not going to do laundry last week when the weather was better.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kicking my self in the rear for not going to do laundry last week when the weather was better.


 
Good excersize since it is a near impossible feat. Keep it up. Consider it part of your weight loss program.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not in this heat...


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> DH and I are enjoying a cocktail while watching the news ( we always watch the Canadian news at six and the US news at 11:00 ( or at least I watch at eleven, DH has usually gone to bed by then.  Whew!  Just watching about the heat wave here in the west OMG!
> 
> View attachment 18169


Is that a Margarita? That's "our cocktail". We drink them in glasses that look almost exactly like that one.


----------



## LPBeier

I spent half the night with Violet.  We are not sure if she is sick, in pain or still stressed out by all our moving things around.  She hates change more than I do and is very sensitive.  She was panting, and it wasn't the heat because we keep our bedroom cool, and when she was sleeping her breathing was very laboured.  I was hoping she would sleep in but her bed is on my side of the room now and I have to cross beside it when I get up so she followed me out. She is sleeping behind me right now and seems to be breathing normally but I will watch her.

I am sitting in my new studio trying to figure out where to put everything.  In the old room it was a problem of too much stuff, too little space.  Now I have the space and just have to figure out the best way to use it! 

I don't think we will make it into Vancouver for the Canada Day festivities but after the busy week, a nice relaxing day sounds great!


----------



## Katie H

Crying...but happy tears.

I just came inside from doing my morning plant watering.  At the same time I was watering, Glenn was riding around the acreage on the 4-wheeler giving Harley a good run and overseeing the property.

When I stepped into the kitchen, here's what greeted me on the kitchen table:


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Crying...but happy tears.
> 
> I just came inside from doing my morning plant watering.  At the same time I was watering, Glenn was riding around the acreage on the 4-wheeler giving Harley a good run and overseeing the property.
> 
> When I stepped into the kitchen, here's what greeted me on the kitchen table:



He's a real sweetheart, Katie. So happy for you


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Crying...but happy tears.
> 
> I just came inside from doing my morning plant watering.  At the same time I was watering, Glenn was riding around the acreage on the 4-wheeler giving Harley a good run and overseeing the property.
> 
> When I stepped into the kitchen, here's what greeted me on the kitchen table:


Gorgeous, you lucky duck.

What kind of flowers are those? They look like some I remember from my childhood, that grew on a tall spike of a plant.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Gorgeous, you lucky duck.
> 
> What kind of flowers are those? They look like some I remember from my childhood, that grew on a tall spike of a plant.



Rose of Sharon. We have one in the backyard. It's actually a tall shrub or small tree, depending on how you prune it.


----------



## Zhizara

Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.

Even after Medicare was deducted or allowed for, they still had some nasty balances due.

Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.
> 
> Even after Medicare was deducted or allowed for, they still had some nasty balances due.
> 
> Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.



Glad you found that, Z!  We've been lucky so far with medical bills.


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.
> 
> Even after Medicare was deducted or allowed for, they still had some nasty balances due.
> 
> Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.



That's really good news, Z.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Rose of Sharon. We have one in the backyard. It's actually a tall shrub or small tree, depending on how you prune it.



Bingo, GotGarlic.  They most definitely are Rose of Sharon.  There are quite a few bushes of them growing along one fence row.  This season they have bloomed like crazy.  More than in the past.  Maybe it was the wet spring we had.  Whatever...they're just beautiful.  Plus, the bees are having a feast!!!!

I'll see if I can get a  picture of the fence space.


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.
> 
> Even after Medicare was deducted or allowed for, they still had some nasty balances due.
> 
> Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.




That's wonderful, Z!!!!

I'm still playing catch-up with the bills from my knee surgery from last November.

Yeah for you!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.....Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.



Great news!  The less you have to pay for bills the more you have for fun.  I say celebrate a little.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.
> 
> Even after Medicare was deducted or allowed for, they still had some nasty balances due.
> 
> Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.


Yay!


GotGarlic said:


> Rose of Sharon. We have one in the backyard. It's actually a tall shrub or small tree, depending on how you prune it.


Do they start out as a tall spike? Are there any other flowers that look like that?


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, everyone!  I'm just so glad I thought to get Medicaid!  I figured I'd qualify as I qualified for low income housing, and I was right.

It pays for my Medicare Part B, and covers my co-pays and deductables too.  Whew!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Do they start out as a tall spike? Are there any other flowers that look like that?



I don't think it starts out as a spike. Rose of Sharon is a type of hibiscus, so it may be another variety you're thinking of.


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Yay!
> 
> Do they start out as a tall spike? Are there any other flowers that look like that?


 

Mallow and hollyhocks look similar to rose of sharon and both grown on tall stalks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I thought of Hollyhock when I first saw it and then recognized the Rose of Sharon.  Mom has gobs of them in her yard.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> Is that a Margarita? That's "our cocktail". We drink them in glasses that look almost exactly like that one.



Sure is Taxlady!  I've decided that fresh lime margaritas are my new favorite.  I do not like the mix.....blech!   And fresh ones are so easy!  Here is a picture if the glass with out anything in it, it has some white design etched into it . Cheers!



(We have 4 of them, they work well for Martinis too!


----------



## Kylie1969

SB, they are lovely glasses


----------



## Kylie1969

Fantastic news Z 



Zhizara said:


> Doing a happy dance. I worried all weekend about medical bills I received on Friday.
> 
> Even after Medicare was deducted or allowed for, they still had some nasty balances due.
> 
> Fortunately, after a few phone calls, I found they did not know I also have Medicaid, so it looks like I won't have to pay them.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> Mallow and hollyhocks look similar to rose of sharon and both grown on tall stalks.


Thank you. I googled pix of both and it was hollyhocks. The other kids called them "potato flowers"  I have no idea where they got that.


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Sure is Taxlady!  I've decided that fresh lime margaritas are my new favorite.  I do not like the mix.....blech!   And fresh ones are so easy!  Here is a picture if the glass with out anything in it, it has some white design etched into it . Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 18179
> 
> (We have 4 of them, they work well for Martinis too!


Ooh, pretty.

We don't use the mix either. I'm lazy, so I buy pure, organic lemon and lime juice at the health food store and use that. I like half lemon/half lime in my Margaritas.


----------



## Somebunny

Taxlady, I'm lazy and cheap.   I will look for the juice in the health food store and I will also try you lemon/lime combo.  You need  a lot of limes otherwise if you squeeze them yourself .  Ha!  I'm having another one right now,  I'm naughty


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Silly girls, I get the same effect as a margarita by doubling up my blood pressure meds...


----------



## Somebunny

Lol Fi!  If I was on blood pressure meds I could save some money(insurance pays for meds after my deductible which is already paid for this year).   
But I think I would rather not have the med issue!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Lol Fi!  If I was on blood pressure meds I could save some money(insurance pays for meds after my deductible which is already paid for this year).
> But I think I would rather not have the med issue!



True, the meds are a pain...I have $70 left on my Flex plan and I'm picking_ all _my meds up tomorrow...can we say AAARRRRRGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Taxlady, I'm lazy and cheap.   I will look for the juice in the health food store and I will also try you lemon/lime combo.  You need  a lot of limes otherwise if you squeeze them yourself .  Ha!  I'm having another one right now,  I'm naughty


I'm lazy and cheap too. The organic lemon and lime juice cost more than the regular stuff from the grocery store, but the ingredients are: lemon juice or lime juice, nothing else and it's cheaper than fresh organic lemons or limes. The I get is from Italy. It's probably cheaper than regular lemons & limes and no waste.


----------



## taxlady

The meds can't possibly taste as good as a Margarita. And all this talk about Margaritas, I just might make myself one.

I will probably skip the salt on the rim. My BP is low normal. If I eat a lot of salt, it goes way up (last time: 180/110)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The meds can't possibly taste as good as a Margarita. And all this talk about Margaritas, I just might make myself one.
> 
> I will probably skip the salt on the rim. My BP is low normal. If I eat a lot of salt, it goes way up (last time: 180/110)



But, seeing as how I NEED the meds and can't drink when I take them (or at least shouldn't)...I'll have a lemon San Pelligrino...thanks!


----------



## LPBeier

After spending most of the night up with Violet (earlier post), I have spent most of the afternoon and early evening in bed and am going back now, hopefully for the night.  My sciatica is acting up on both sides and I can't seem to get any relief.  I am on the maximum painkillers of all types for my chronic pain and don't want to go to the hospital for a shot of morphine, so ice packs and sleep are my friends.

TB said if Violet is having problems in the night it is his turn to sit with her.  At least the vet is open tomorrow.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just got back from a lovely walk, it is chilly outside but you get warm soon enough having a brisk walk


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But, seeing as how I NEED the meds and can't drink when I take them (or at least shouldn't)...I'll have a lemon San Pelligrino...thanks!


 
I don't drink but if I did.... I am on so many meds I wouldn't even ride by a liquor store. I know alcohol is bad for your sugar levels. But I have no idea what else it affects and I don't even want to find out. It is too scary. There is a reason for that label on your medication that says, "Do not drink alcohol."


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> After spending most of the night up with Violet (earlier post), I have spent most of the afternoon and early evening in bed and am going back now, hopefully for the night.  My sciatica is acting up on both sides and I can't seem to get any relief.  I am on the maximum painkillers of all types for my chronic pain and don't want to go to the hospital for a shot of morphine, so ice packs and sleep are my friends.
> 
> TB said if Violet is having problems in the night it is his turn to sit with her.  At least the vet is open tomorrow.



Sorry you are hurting.  Hope today is better.


----------



## chopper

I'm watching a gentle rain.  I love the sound the raindrops make on the deck. .


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Chopper.  And I agree with you about the beauty in the sound of rain - of course where I live we are pretty used to it 

I had a bit better sleep and apparently so did Violet.  We are both still favouring our back areas with pain.  TB did most of my shopping yesterday and my neighbour is actually coming over to do my laundry for me and will make me dinner as TB goes back to work this afternoon after his week off.  I find the best position is to lay on my opposite side propped with pillows, but I need to get up and walk every once in awhile.  Sitting is almost impossible for more than 5 minutes.  I have some physio exercises I can do to relax the nerve and am trying them a few times a day.

I am upset that this has happened, but am also being proactive and trying to not let it get the best of me.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> I'm watching a gentle rain. I love the sound the raindrops make on the deck. .


 
Ahhh, thank you for this post. 
Even though you are talking about rain, it's like a ray of sunshine when this thread turns depressing with post after post about illness and sickness.


----------



## Kayelle

Bunny, I adore those glasses..they are just stunning.

 Speaking of good drinks, Steve met me at the door yesterday with the best authentic Mojito I've ever had. We have an abundance of mint (does anyone have "just a little" mint?) and he muddled some with the sugar and fresh lime, with lime flavored sparkling water and white rum. It sure hit the spot in this heat while I grilled our dinner. I normally just drink white wine, but think I may have another one tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I'm watching a gentle rain.  I love the sound the raindrops make on the deck. .



Chops, I love the sound of rain too, it is one of the most soothing sounds ever!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Lovely mild day here today!

Have just been out doing the grocery shopping, all done now 

Hope you are all having a nice evening/day


----------



## Addie

I just finished talking to my girlfriend in Atlanta. Tomorrow they will be having the 10K Peachtree Race and the runners will be wearing blue and yellow in honor of the Boston Marathon victims. 

Yesterday morning Spike took me shopping. But I had taken my meds before I left the house which included my BP med. I came home and as he was putting the groceries away, I began to feel very sick. My heart started to race and I could feel my BP dropping. I checked it. BP at it lowest was 64/21. My heart rate was 95. No matter what I did, I couldn't get it up. I almost called the ambulance. I knew part of the problem was I was dehydrated. So I got the big bottle of cold water out of the fridge and started to drink it as fast as I could. It helped some. My BP went up a bit, but my heart was still racing. So I decided to lay down and try to take a nap. Nope, that wasn't going to happen. The phone keeps ringing. I know. Shut it off. But I have two problems. One is Spike who has had eight heart attacks and my daughter with her illness. I never know when "that" phone call is going to come. 

Finally after two hours of trying to solve everyone's problems, I fell asleep. And I went into a really deep sleep. If the phone rang, I didn't hear it. I woke up this morning and was afraid to even sit up. Was I all right now? If I start to move around will it happen all over again? Today I am fine. But I still haven't taken any of my meds. I am going to have to take out my BP meds for at least 24 hours. I still say they are overdosing me for my BP. For the past year, if not longer, my numbers have been right on target or even better. But they haven't adjusted any of my meds to reflect this. Only take me off the diabetic meds.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, please take care of yourself.  If you need to take the phone off the hook to rest, call Spike and your daughter and let them know.  Then call them again when you get up.  You really have to be careful with your blood pressure.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Addie, please take care of yourself.  If you need to take the phone off the hook to rest, call Spike and your daughter and let them know.  Then call them again when you get up.  You really have to be careful with your blood pressure.


What Laurie said.

Don't you have a cell phone for emergencies? If so, tell your daughter and Spike to call on the cell phone if there is an emergency and put the cell phone next to your bed.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, please take care of yourself. If you need to take the phone off the hook to rest, call Spike and your daughter and let them know. Then call them again when you get up. You really have to be careful with your blood pressure.


 
I know. Twice I have had to make a trip in the ambulance because of my BP. Spike is here every night at seven. I need to set up some kind of call signal to him at least once a day. If I let his phone ring once, I am all right. Two rings and I need help. Anything else, just answer the phone. 

One time my BP took a dive while I was waiting for my pre op workup for my eyes. The last thing I heard was "Do we have a crash cart?" Right now my BP is 112/91 and my heart rate is 91. Not good. But certainly better than yesterday. My normal is 120/60. Nobody seems to know why it does this. 

Thank you for caring.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What Laurie said.
> 
> Don't you have a cell phone for emergencies? If so, tell your daughter and Spike to call on the cell phone if there is an emergency and put the cell phone next to your bed.


 
This problem is something I can't tell my daughter about. She has her own problems with the brain cancer.


----------



## Kylie1969

We went for a walk after dinner and not long after we were home, it bucketed down with rain, that was good timing 

Now heading into the lounge to watch some Masterchef


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting things ready for a meeting with my sister at the bank to finalize Dad's estate.  The probate has finally been completed (a very long story but the only thing that matters is that it is done now) so we just have to start things rolling to have the money transferred from trust to the Estate account.  

We may go to lunch after if she is not too tired.  She has to go to Seattle tomorrow to set up her radiation treatment, and Monday or Tuesday is going in for one more surgery to find out why the wound area is not healing.  She should only be in for a few days but we wanted to get this started so she can rest easy.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from lunch with dad.
I think I'll go out and shoot something.


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I just got back from lunch with dad.
> I think I'll go out and shoot something.




LOL!!!!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just got back from lunch with dad.
> I think I'll go out and shoot something.


Are those two sentences related?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I just got back from lunch with dad.
> I think I'll go out and shoot something.



Does this mean "lunch with dad" did not go well?  

I'm goofing off.  It's what I do best!


----------



## taxlady

I'm pretty good at goofing off myself. Right now I have the inflamed wrist as an excuse.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hope you are all having a nice 4th of July...what is everyone doing?


----------



## pacanis

No, no, no... those two sentences weren't related.
They were just what I did and what I was going to do now that I was back home.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> No, no, no... those two sentences weren't related.
> They were just what I did and what I was going to do now that I was back home.


Glad to hear that.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks.

I just popped a small meatloaf in the oven. Now I am waiting...


----------



## taxlady

I didn't feel like cooking, because I'm lazy and I didn't want to stress the inflamed wrist. We ordered pizza. Our power was out for a few hours. I didn't think about the fact that my doorbell wouldn't ring with no power. 

I heard the pizza guy through the kitchen window, which was wide open. If I hadn't, it would have been okay. My favourite nosy neighbour told the pizza guy that we were definitely home (she had heard us talking when she walked past our house) and she would go out the back and holler to us. I saw her at my patio door after I paid for the pizza. We got a little distracted by a smoke detector going off. Stirling took a shower with a candle on in the washroom and didn't put it out.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> No, no, no... those two sentences weren't related.
> They were just what I did and what I was going to do now that I was back home.


 
Oh good. Dad is safe then.


----------



## pacanis

He's safe unless one of those old people run him over in their Hoveround


----------



## Alix

Had a lovely day. There was a nap, a good book, some nibblies, a great dinner of tenderloin and quinoa and salad and a lovely merlot. mmmmmmmmm


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> He's safe unless one of those old people run him over in their Hoveround



I promise not to drive too fast...


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> No, no, no... those two sentences weren't related.
> They were just what I did and what I was going to do now that I was back home.



I thought maybe Dad was going to go out and shoot something with you.  That's what happens in our family.  Especially on holidays.  We have a meal together, then we go shooting.  It's just what we do.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> I thought maybe Dad was going to go out and shoot something with you. That's what happens in our family. Especially on holidays. We have a meal together, then we go shooting. It's just what we do.


 
I wish he could go shooting with me, but I'm afraid he's at that frail stage. I'd love for him to shoot my WWII M1 Garand and Remington Rand 1911. Those are two weapons he had during the war, before he got a tommy gun when he became a scout. He'd probably get a kick out of them.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I wish he could go shooting with me, but I'm afraid he's at that frail stage. I'd love for him to shoot my WWII M1 Garand and Remington Rand 1911. Those are two weapons he had during the war, before he got a tommy gun when he became a scout. He'd probably get a kick out of them.



Last time my dad was here for a visit, he was able to shoot with my sons with the guns he gave them years ago.  They used to be his, and instead of leaving them to the guys in his will, he gave them when he could enjoy seeing them enjoy them.  I am really glad that he did that, because who knows, by the time dad passes away, someone may have tried to take those guns so that my sons and husband didn't get them, if you know what I mean...


----------



## pacanis

Family legacies/traditions are great.


----------



## Alix

Morning all! I've just finished #9 in the book series I'm reading and am fixing to start another one. Done some laundry, run the water distiller, tidied the kitchen a bit and started thinking about dinner. Have a date to go on a long ramble with Murray and his buddy Dallas (the cutest Australian shepherd ever!) and Dallas's owner who is a good friend of mine. 

Things still to be done before that: showering, deciding on dinner (ravioli in marinara or meat sauce?), more laundry, tackle the dust bunnies and brush the dog again...the list could be endless, but that is my current schedule of events for this day off. I'd like to do some baking today too, but its heating up out there and unless I can figure out how to do it in my BBQ that isn't happening.


----------



## pacanis

mmm, ravioli... What's in the filling, Alix?

I just finished lunch; two Canadian bacon sandwiches.


----------



## Alix

I have some cheese and some chicken ones. I'll likely do cheese if I go meat sauce and chicken if I do marinara. 

Oh god, bacon sandwich! HUNGRY NOW!


----------



## Addie

I think I just tried to commit suicide, but I am not sure. I went down to the lobby to check my mail. The boxes are located right next to the entrance door. So I hit the handicap button to open the door. I wanted to see exactly just how hot it really was outside. The door opened and the heat came rushing in. It knocked the breath right out of me. I didn't even have to step outside. It is a good thing I always have an inhaler with me. I keep one in the satchel on my scooter along with my liquid nitro. I certainly needed it then. I never knew the earth could get that hot. I am sure I was out in that kind of heat as a kid, but I just thought of it as another play day. Lesson learned. I won't be doing that stunt again.


----------



## chopper

Alix said:


> Morning all! I've just finished #9 in the book series I'm reading and am fixing to start another one. Done some laundry, run the water distiller, tidied the kitchen a bit and started thinking about dinner. Have a date to go on a long ramble with Murray and his buddy Dallas (the cutest Australian shepherd ever!) and Dallas's owner who is a good friend of mine.
> 
> Things still to be done before that: showering, deciding on dinner (ravioli in marinara or meat sauce?), more laundry, tackle the dust bunnies and brush the dog again...the list could be endless, but that is my current schedule of events for this day off. I'd like to do some baking today too, but its heating up out there and unless I can figure out how to do it in my BBQ that isn't happening.


Sounds like a busy day!  I have been busy this morning too.  I have been watering the trees, the flowers, and assorted plants outside.  In between I took the dogs for a nice walk.  I have done two loads of laundry, and I am thinking about washing sheets.  I, too have a lot more on the list, but at least some things are out of the way.  It is really heating up around here today too.  Funny you should say "brush the dog again."  I have been brushing the dogs twice a day lately.  Heavy shedding time for goldens.


----------



## pacanis

I wish I had to water plants here. Everything is saturated from this low pressure zone that won't blow away.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, everyone has been so busy already today and I just got up (11 am here).  But it was a rough night, getting to sleep at 3 am between a runny eye and Violet whimpering in her sleep.

What am I doing now?  Trying to type with one eye almost swollen shut.  It isn't sore, just weepy and swollen.  I still think it is my allergies but will head to the clinic later.

I am about to make a smoothie for our "brunch" and whip up some tuna salad for TB's work sandwiches and my dinner salad.

Addie, I really feel for you.  I am so glad it doesn't get that hot here.  And Pac, I feel for you too.  Though right now it is sunny, comfortably warm and dry. 

Oh, Alix, I will be over for ravioli - want me to bring a salad or dessert?


----------



## Alix

LP if you're coming then bring dessert! I know what your desserts are like! Yummy!

CG, you have a golden too? Lordy that's a lot of hair isn't it?


----------



## Somebunny

Just drive down to the bottom of the hill to pick up DH.  He brought a gravel truck home. Has to work 1/2 a day tomorrow . Kinda hit to hike up the hill.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Red Sox play the Angels in California.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just come home from a long walk, very cold outside, well it is 7.30pm, dark and wet, but nice for a brisk walk 

Now going to retire to the lounge to watch a 3D movie


----------



## Claire

Right now I am here, on the computer.  It is relatively early morning (7a.m.) and my husband and dog usually get up when the church bells ring at 8; but it is Sunday and they won't ring until 10 a.m. mass.  So maybe the two of them will sleep in.  At this time of the morning I usually do a load of laundry, eat some yogurt, etc, but I'm taking a lazy day.  I already had a long conversation with Mom (something I need to do at least weekly, but more often every few days since Dad died) yesterday.  I'm thinking of having a Bastille day party.  I have half a wheel of goat cheese brie and other local artisinal cheeses.  I can pick up some good bread.  My friends are all foodies, so I can leave the rest up to them.  I've already bribed my elderly blind friend into eating and doing some exercise, and her daughter (coming in from France, guest of honor if she shows up!).  We have a large front porch and weather permitting the party will be held there.  Just contemplating how, what and where.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I made the mistake of taking a little nap yesterday...now I have my days mixed up, keep thinking it's Monday.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I made the mistake of taking a little nap yesterday...now I have my days mixed up, keep thinking it's Monday.


 
You get to stay home today. More time with Shrek.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm reorganizing my spice cupboard. I was going to mow the backyard, but it's raining.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> You get to stay home today. More time with Shrek.


You are such a romantic Addie! 

I'm trying to figure out if the number of people who signed up equals the number of snacks I will need for the adult coffee bar at our church kids camp next week.  I'm going to make some rhubarb bread as one of my contributions (I fill in the blanks ).


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I'm reorganizing my spice cupboard. I was going to mow the backyard, but it's raining.



Can you come over and reorganize mine too?


----------



## msmofet

It is going to be very hot today 105F + heat index. I think we will be going out for dinner tonight.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Can you come over and reorganize mine too?


I just need a dedicated spice cupboard that isn't so high that I need a stool to get to stuff. Right now I have spices on all three shelves of the cupboard to the left of the stove and on the bottom shelf of the cupboard to the right of the stove. It's not enough space and I have a lot of the stuff on carousels. Top shelf requires a step stool. It has the big jars.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> It is going to be very hot today 105F + heat index. I think we will be going out for dinner tonight.


Sounds like a plan. I hope that not too many other people in your area get the same idea.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I just need a dedicated spice cupboard that isn't so high that I need a stool to get to stuff. Right now I have spices on all three shelves of the cupboard to the left of the stove and on the bottom shelf of the cupboard to the right of the stove. It's not enough space and I have a lot of the stuff on carousels. Top shelf requires a step stool. It has the big jars.



I have racks on the inside of my "spice etc." cupboard.  The thing is you need to leave enough space on the front of the shelves for the racks to fit or the doors won't close.  I have so much "etc." that the doors are always coming open.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I have racks on the inside of my "spice etc." cupboard.  The thing is you need to leave enough space on the front of the shelves for the racks to fit or the doors won't close.  *I have so much "etc." that the doors are always coming open.*




I'm only laughing because it is all too familiar.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara helped me solve the spice storage problem when she introduced me to clear plastic shoe boxes from the dollar store.

I now have everything in three boxes, one for baking spices and extracts, one for cooking spices and herbs and one to hold all of the OMG what was I thinking items. 

When I am cooking I just pull out the appropriate box and find everything I need.  All of the spills are in the box not the cupboard.  Once a year I just toss the contents of the OMG box in the trash and start over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Zhizara helped me solve the spice storage problem when she introduced me to clear plastic shoe boxes from the dollar store.
> 
> I now have everything in three boxes, one for baking spices and extracts, one for cooking spices and herbs and one to hold all of the OMG what was I thinking items.
> 
> When I am cooking I just pull out the appropriate box and find everything I need.  All of the spills are in the box not the cupboard.  *Once a year I just toss the contents of the OMG box in the trash and start over.*



That's the part I have to learn...


----------



## pacanis

I still have Penzey bags with spices in them sitting on the bread maker I haven't used in a while  The spice cupboard is full.

105F?! That's pretty warm. No wonder your corn came in so early.

I just got in from shooting with a buddy. He brought his youngest son over for his first time shooting. It was fun teaching him and he must have been listening to us because you could see his groups tightening and hitting all around the  bullseye. 
Time for some AC.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Zhizara helped me solve the spice storage problem when she introduced me to clear plastic shoe boxes from the dollar store.
> 
> I now have everything in three boxes, one for baking spices and extracts, one for cooking spices and herbs and one to hold all of the OMG what was I thinking items.
> 
> When I am cooking I just pull out the appropriate box and find everything I need.  All of the spills are in the box not the cupboard.  Once a year I just toss the contents of the OMG box in the trash and start over.


I need a box like that and to learn to get rid of them.

I keep the "baking" spices & extract in the cupboard to the right of the stove. But, a lot of those get used in regular cooking, like allspice and cloves. I just remembered the other carousel on that shelf: vinegars, hot sauces, EVOO, tamari, Worcestershire, and similar. That carousel is overloaded.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I swear I am going to go through the apartment and get rid of of anything I have not touched in the last 6 months.  My stuff...not talking about Shrek's guitars...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I swear I am going to go through the apartment and get rid of of anything I have not touched in the last 6 months.  My stuff...not talking about Shrek's guitars...


I've been meaning to do that for years.


----------



## LPBeier

We have been able to clear out stuff we haven't touched for awhile through our recent room shuffle.  Only problem is, TB the pack rat will say "My Dad would take those (totally worn out) shoes", Maybe the homeless would like these (totally threadbare and full of holes) socks", "are you sure I won't wear this (three sizes too small) shirt again?" 

I just nod in agreement, put them aside and toss them when he isn't looking. 

I use the plastic shoe boxes for my different flours, sugar, etc. as I buy everything (regular and gluten free) in bulk.  I know what sizes of each thing fit the boxes and then never have bags hanging around.  I ran them through the dishwasher when I first got them and wash them between fills - they are pretty food safe since they never contained shoes!  They stack in my pantry really well.  Maybe I should get some more for my etceteras!


----------



## Dawgluver

I figured out how to make a mobile hotspot out of my iPhone, so I can now actually see what I'm typing on my iPad, rather than using that teeny phone!  Yay!

Still recovering from our all-school reunion last night, such fun reconnecting with old friends and classmates!

Oh, and I was able to tolerate the sibs and their progeny for a week!  I am exhausted.


----------



## Zhizara

I live in an apartment along with about 300 other apartments.  I get a box of "commodities" once a month.  I keep the box in the foyer area and place unused/ill-fitting clothes etc., etc., etc.  

When it is full, I take the box downstairs to the Common Area and leave it on a table so that they can be recycled by others.

I also love to shop, but don't have much storage, so I always need to make room for more stuff.

I like your idea, PF.  I too have a few Penzey's freebies that I don't like or use.  They are going into my goodwill box right now.  More cabinet space!  Yay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I live in an apartment along with about 300 other apartments.  I get a box of "commodities" once a month.  I keep the box in the foyer area and place unused/ill-fitting clothes etc., etc., etc.
> 
> When it is full, I take the box downstairs to the Common Area and leave it on a table so that they can be recycled by others.
> 
> I also love to shop, but don't have much storage, so I always need to make room for more stuff.
> 
> I like your idea, PF.  I too have a few Penzey's freebies that I don't like or use.  They are going into my goodwill box right now.  More cabinet space!  Yay!



I take things like that to work and leave it in the breakroom.  When we went on Atkin's, eons ago, I removed all the diet offending foods and took them to work.  It all disappeared within 3 hours.


----------



## Somebunny

Just came in from picking about 3 qts. Of raspberries maybe closer to 4 qts.
Now, what to do with them......


----------



## Andy M.

Somebunny said:


> Just came in from picking about 3 qts. Of raspberries maybe closer to 4 qts.
> Now, what to do with them......



Make dark chocolate raspberry truffles and end them to me.


----------



## Somebunny

Andy M. said:


> Make dark chocolate raspberry truffles and end them to me.



Ooh yum Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Somebunny said:


> Ooh yum Andy!



Great idea, right!  My post should have said, '...and send them to me.'  In case you were hesitant about what to do with them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Great idea, right!  My post should have said, '...and send them to me.'  In case you were hesitant about what to do with them.



Via Montana...


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home. It was a great 4 days off! Went kayaking on the 4th for 5 hours, very relaxing out on the lake. Then we went & spent the weekend at mom's. Got to see 2 of my brothers & 1 of my sisters while we were there. Nice to be home, back to reality tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Somebunny said:


> Just came in from picking about 3 qts. Of raspberries maybe closer to 4 qts.
> Now, what to do with them......



Feel free to send them to South Dakota!


----------



## pacanis

I just changed my hot water tank. $514 I did not intend to spend on something that I could not have fun with. The last tank I changed was seven years ago and was around 350 or so... I imagine if this one goes in seven years I will not be able to get the old one out of the basement myself


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just changed my hot water tank. $514 I did not intend to spend on something that I could not have fun with. The last tank I changed was seven years ago and was around 350 or so... I imagine if this one goes in seven years I will not be able to get the old one out of the basement myself



That's exactly why I had my Dad do the renovations on their retirement home 15 years ago...now he can't do the work.  They finished up about 3 years ago and it's all handicap accessible.


----------



## pacanis

Exactly. Gotta plan ahead.
The next water heater I change could very well be one of those small inline heaters, lol.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just changed my hot water tank. $514 I did not intend to spend on something that I could not have fun with. The last tank I changed was seven years ago and was around 350 or so... I imagine if this one goes in seven years I will not be able to get the old one out of the basement myself


What a PITA. We rent ours. It costs more, but they haul away the old one and it includes a really good service plan.


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Just came in from picking about 3 qts. Of raspberries maybe closer to 4 qts.
> Now, what to do with them......



I pinned a recipe from Pintrest for raspberry chipoltle sauce and want to give it a try.  If it interests you, I can send you a link - it is from a blog!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> Just came in from picking about 3 qts. Of raspberries maybe closer to 4 qts.
> Now, what to do with them......



I vote  a refrigerator raspberry jam, or a raspberry sauce for topping ice cream.  Could Peach Melba be on the menu soon?


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> What a PITA. We rent ours. It costs more, but they haul away the old one and it includes a really good service plan.


 
I've never heard of renting a water heater.  Interesting.
My garbage pickup will take mine away.  It's hiding in the bushes now...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've never heard of renting a water heater.  Interesting.
> My garbage pickup will take mine away.  It's hiding in the bushes now...




When I was a young-un, you could rent a water heater from the utility company.  AFAIK, It's no longer an option.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I just changed my hot water tank. $514 I did not intend to spend on something that I could not have fun with. The last tank I changed was seven years ago and was around 350 or so... I imagine if this one goes in seven years I will not be able to get the old one out of the basement myself



I wouldn't worry about it.  The basement should be able to hold quite a few old hot water heaters.  

When my Dad got old his thing was stacking one TV on top of another.  We tried for years to get him to let us take away his old wooden floor model and replace it with a table to hold the new TV, no dice!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I just need a dedicated spice cupboard that isn't so high that I need a stool to get to stuff. Right now I have spices on all three shelves of the cupboard to the left of the stove and on the bottom shelf of the cupboard to the right of the stove. It's not enough space and I have a lot of the stuff on carousels. Top shelf requires a step stool. It has the big jars.


A friend of mine used a drawer next to the stove for her spices...she used jars that could stand up in the drawer. Clever, but I have more spices than she had <g>. I transferred stuff to jars that are the same size so they fit in better. I am planning on putting a couple  of "mop/broom" holder on the doors for those I use most often.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I just changed my hot water tank. $514 I did not intend to spend on something that I could not have fun with. The last tank I changed was seven years ago and was around 350 or so... I imagine if this one goes in seven years I will not be able to get the old one out of the basement myself


 
When The Pirate was working for a plumbing company, he was the one they always sent for water tank problems. One of the rules of the company was to take the old one out and bring it back to the company. They had a guy that would cut it down and sell the scrap metal. The Pirate always got part of the take for the metal since he was the one who convinced the owner to buy a new one. And he was the one who lugged it back. Win/Win.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> A friend of mine used a drawer next to the stove for her spices...she used jars that could stand up in the drawer. Clever, but I have more spices than she had <g>. I transferred stuff to jars that are the same size so they fit in better. I am planning on putting a couple  of "mop/broom" holder on the doors for those I use most often.


I don't have a lot of drawers. My spices wouldn't fit, if I used all of them.


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> I pinned a recipe from Pintrest for raspberry chipoltle sauce and want to give it a try.  If it interests you, I can send you a link - it is from a blog!



Yes please!  Sounds like something I would like to try.....oh yeah that's right I can just get it off of your Pinterest page....oh the wonders of the Internet


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking Goddess said:


> I vote  a refrigerator raspberry jam, or a raspberry sauce for topping ice cream.  Could Peach Melba be on the menu soon?



Yes CG,  I was thinking freezer jam, it taste so much fresher and while we don't eat a lot of jam
( no one would ever accuse me of having a sweet tooth). It would be good on ice cream and I have been wanting to make some Danish pastries ) was going to make cheese, but raspberry would be yummy


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I have been on the exercise bike, then headed out to the shops to get some stuff, then to the garden centre to buy some more baby spinach, which I need to plant this afternoon

Just had some lunch and watched the last episode of Chicago Fire for season 1...so glad they are making another season


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the air conditioner guy to come give us an estimate. Let's hope I have something to post in "Last thing that made you smile" in a little while.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just came home from a funeral for someone who worked with DH until she retired a few years ago. It was a very nice service in a beautiful old historic church downtown. She was a sweet lady.


----------



## taxlady

The air conditioning is a deal through Costco. I gave them a cheque in payment and now I wait for them to call for an appointment to install it.

It costs extra because they have to go through our "attic", extra for extra electrical cord, extra for extra copper piping, and extra for a pump for the condense water. The price for standard installation assumes an outside wall where the inside unit is installed. I live in a townhouse - neighbour houses attached on both sides. Oh well.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm headed to Vancouver for a doctor's appointment in 2 hours.  I am driving locally but still am not able to go distances and this is the furthest you can go North West without going in the ocean!  A friend from church is driving me as TB is working.  It is a one hour trip there, a one hour appointment and probably at least an hour and a half home because of rush hour.  I am looking forward to the chance to chat with this lady as I have been wanting to get to know her better for awhile now.  The kindness she has shown in driving me is something for the smile thread AND the thankfullness thread! 

Since I have so many doctors (a GP and several specialists for asthma, my knee, and other things), I keep a list of medicines, procedures and events which effect everything so each of them knows what the other is doing.  They are all appreciative of it but truth be told I am behind on keeping it up so am rushing to fill in the latest items.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Updating my meds, etc...I hate it when they change faster than I can keep up.  The cool thing though, I can update them on the computer and put them on a flash drive...instant!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Up at 2 am & cannot sleep.


----------



## LPBeier

I just found out the the 24 year old daughter of a friend has been diagnosed with an inoperable, untreatable brain tumor.  She has suffered from headaches since she was about 12 and they were never able to pinpoint anything but now the tumor showed on an MRI.  This is devastating news and I am heartbroken - she is beautiful, smart and has a heart of gold. My pillow will be wet with tears tonight.


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> I just found out the the 24 year old daughter of a friend has been diagnosed with an inoperable, untreatable brain tumor.  She has suffered from headaches since she was about 12 and they were never able to pinpoint anything but now the tumor showed on an MRI.  This is devastating news and I am heartbroken - she is beautiful, smart and has a heart of gold. My pillow will be wet with tears tonight.



Praying for your friends daughter...and praying for the doctors involved.  Such sad news.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Praying for your friends daughter...and praying for the doctors involved. Such sad news.


 
Ditto. I know what the family is going through. My heart goes out to everyone involved in such a sad time.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Chopper and Addie, for your prayers.  They are going to need all they can get.


----------



## Addie

I just talked to my daughter. She goes for her next MRI in a week, then the next week she will see he doctor and get the results. We hope. As long as there is some swelling in her brain from the surgery, they will not give any definitive answers. It will be a year next month since we started on this journey.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, my heart and prayers go out to you and your daughter.  I know with my sister that each new test or appointment leaves you hoping and in limbo at the same time.  It has been a long hard road for your family and it is time for some good news.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, my heart and prayers go out to you and your daughter. I know with my sister that each new test or appointment leaves you hoping and in limbo at the same time. It has been a long hard road for your family and it is time for some good news.


 
Thank you LP. She had the surgery last August. They were able to remove 95% of the tumor. Then she went on the chemo. Every three months she goes for an MRI. The first one after she started the chemo they could tell that it was working and what had been left of the tumor was shrinking. Since then nothing. They keep telling her that they have to wait until all the swelling of the brain from the surgery has gone down completely. That doesn't make sense to me. But I say nothing to my daughter. Her spirits are high and I don't want to shake that. So I wait, and wait, and wait. I think it is about time I had a long talk with my son Poo. He did some extensive studying on the type of tumor and the chances of survival. I am one of those folks who want to know. I can't fight if I don't know who my enemy is. The chances of survival for the type of tumor she has is only 5%. I keep telling myself she is in that group.


----------



## jennyema

[[[[[[[[[[[[Addie]]]]]]]]]]]]]


----------



## Addie

Thank you Jenny!


----------



## pacanis

I am watching the wind pick up outside. It hasn't blown like this in a long time. We've got one heckuva storm rolling in. I am hoping it finally disperses the weather pattern that's been hanging on here for a month.
And I'm hoping I don't lose my satellite TV...


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I am watching the wind pick up outside. It hasn't blown like this in a long time. We've got one heckuva storm rolling in. I am hoping it finally disperses the weather pattern that's been hanging on here for a month.
> And I'm hoping I don't lose my satellite TV...



Hey, I'm watching a storm too!  Thunder, lightning, wind and rain!  I don't have the TV on, so I'm not worried about the satellite going out.


----------



## Katie H

Just chillin' as it's been a very, very hot day.  I shouldn't complain because Glenn has spent most of the day on the tractor with the bush hog clearing the back fields.  He's in the shower now I'm sure trying to feel human again.

Even though he was outside working and sweating he still took the time to hop on the four-wheeler and zip down to the lower edge of the pond to pick blackberries.  Came in with nearly 5 cups.  I picked some in the back yard near the field and clothesline and came up with a similar quantity.  Yum!  Looks like blackberry cobbler is in our future.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home from a very long and arduous road trip.  So glad to be home and in the A/C!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home from a very long and arduous road trip.  So glad to be home and in the A/C!



Welcoe hoe!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home from a very long and arduous road trip.  So glad to be home and in the A/C!


The nosy taxlady wants to know what this trip was for.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcoe hoe!



Now wait a minute, who ya callin' hoe?    Thanks PF!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:


> Now wait a minute, who ya callin' hoe?    Thanks PF!



Me thinks she was having trouble with the 'm' key. Either that or she's learned a new language and thinks you're a garden tool.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just chillin' as it's been a very, very hot day. I shouldn't complain because Glenn has spent most of the day on the tractor with the bush hog clearing the back fields. He's in the shower now I'm sure trying to feel human again.
> 
> Even though he was outside working and sweating he still took the time to hop on the four-wheeler and zip down to the lower edge of the pond to pick blackberries. Came in with nearly 5 cups. I picked some in the back yard near the field and clothesline and came up with a similar quantity. Yum! Looks like blackberry cobbler is in our future.


 
  And you let him go into the shower alone?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> And you let him go into the shower alone?


Addie, you naughty girl.


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> And you let him go into the shower alone?



Well, um, we are still newlyweds......


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, you naughty girl.


 
 I am not too old to remember. And that was my evil twin sister Evilyne. She is always getting me in trouble.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Well, um, we are still newlyweds......



All the more reason Katie!


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> All the more reason Katie!




My point exactly.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> The nosy taxlady wants to know what this trip was for.



We had to sprinkle Mom, then a big school reunion.  I've been driving for 6 days, gone for 2 weeks, and staying without A/C for way too long!  It's soooo good to be home!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Me thinks she was having trouble with the 'm' key. Either that or she's learned a new language and thinks you're a garden tool.



Frank stole my letter between l and n...took it right away fro I...


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We had to sprinkle Mom, then a big school reunion.  I've been driving for 6 days, gone for 2 weeks, and staying without A/C for way too long!  It's soooo good to be home!


Must be great to bbe home with A/C.

(((Hugs))) I'm sure the sprinkling was emotional.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Must be great to bbe home with A/C.
> 
> (((Hugs))) I'm sure the sprinkling was emotional.



Thanks, Taxy.  Actually, the sprinkling was probably the best time the sibs and I had together, we made every morbid joke we could come up with and we all actually got along for once.  The rest of the trip, not so much.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Taxy.  Actually, the sprinkling was probably the best time the sibs and I had together, we made every morbid joke we could come up with and we all actually got along for once.  The rest of the trip, not so much.


Morbid jokes - see, I said emotional.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Morbid jokes - see, I said emotional.



  Good point!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Taxy. Actually, the sprinkling was probably the best time the sibs and I had together, we made every morbid joke we could come up with and we all actually got along for once. The rest of the trip, not so much.


 

You know Dawg, twice I have been asked to leave a wake along with some other guests. The laughter was too loud. So I can understand. And I think your mother was probably enjoying seeing all of you getting along. You gave her the best goodbye gift. Laughter.  And one for your Mom.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had dinner and then went out for a nice walk 

It is cool out there but not freezing

Now about to head into the lounge to watch some Masterchef


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> And you let him go into the shower alone?


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so happy your ordeal is done, and you're finally home, Dawg.  Relax and take it easy for awhile.  Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking about tonight's dinner... while waiting for the grass to dry so I can mow it. That storm never did roll in last night in all its glory, but it wanted to. However, the high winds definitely blew that muggy weather out of here for the moment. It's a good day to be outside. Now I think I'll take a steak out of the freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking about tonight's dinner... while waiting for the grass to dry so I can mow it. That storm never did roll in last night in all its glory, but it wanted to. However, the high winds definitely blew that muggy weather out of here for the moment. It's a good day to be outside. Now I think I'll take a steak out of the freezer.



Gee, I'm still trying to decide if I am alive...awake...walking dead...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I'm still trying to decide if I am alive...awake...walking dead...


 
That's what you get for partying all night


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I'm still trying to decide if I am alive...awake...walking dead...


Well, it's two hours earlier where you live.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> I'm so happy your ordeal is done, and you're finally home, Dawg.  Relax and take it easy for awhile.  Thanks for keeping us posted.



Thanks Zhizara.  I'm chillin' with Beagle and busily ignoring the state of disaster that is my house.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, I'm still trying to decide if I am alive...awake...walking dead...


 
We call that a "bra and a cup day." Do I get dressed first or have a cup of coffee? To early to make decisions.


----------



## MrsLMB

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Me thinks she was having trouble with the 'm' key. Either that or she's learned a new language and thinks you're a garden tool.


----------



## chopper

I went to water aerobics this morning, and then went food shopping.  Then I put away all of the food.  Now I am just having a relaxing lunch.


----------



## pacanis

I not only mowed the yard I brush hogged out back. I got the yard done in 01:10:00. That's a new record for me beating my old time by twenty minutes. What a difference running the string trimmer in some area makes.
I may as well call it a day! lol


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I may as well call it a day! lol



Or...you could come and work on my yard.  It's only five acres.  What do you think?


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Or...you could come and work on my yard. It's only five acres. What do you think?


 
Five aces? Going by my latest time of 20 min/acre that should take about 1-1/2 hours plus 20 minutes for not having a pattern down yet 
If I leave now I can be there by November


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Five aces? Going by my latest time of 20 min/acre that should take about 1-1/2 hours plus 20 minutes for not having a pattern down yet
> If I leave now I can be there by November



  won't need any mowing done in November, but if you have a plow......


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> I'm so happy your ordeal is done, and you're finally home, Dawg.  Relax and take it easy for awhile.  Thanks for keeping us posted.



Z you said it beautifully.  +1

I am waiting for TB to come back from walking Violet as he is taking me to the store to get my asthma medication and a few groceries and I won't be able to drive for a few days.  

I forgot a pot on the stove yesterday and it boiled dry.  There was a little smoke but it was enough to set off my asthma full speed.  I am having trouble breathing and cough even just walking.  

So the rest of the day I will be resting, taking my medications and keeping as calm as I can.  I was supposed to be baking and order for next week - a variety of loaves, muffins and squares for a tea but thankfully my neighbour is willing to step in.  She has catering experience as well.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Z you said it beautifully.  +1
> 
> I am waiting for TB to come back from walking Violet as he is taking me to the store to get my asthma medication and a few groceries and I won't be able to drive for a few days.
> 
> I forgot a pot on the stove yesterday and it boiled dry.  There was a little smoke but it was enough to set off my asthma full speed.  I am having trouble breathing and cough even just walking.
> 
> So the rest of the day I will be resting, taking my medications and keeping as calm as I can.  I was supposed to be baking and order for next week - a variety of loaves, muffins and squares for a tea but thankfully my neighbour is willing to step in.  She has catering experience as well.



Thanks LP!

Sounds like things have been hellacious for you, {{{{LP}}}}


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had some birthday money left so I treated myself and bought the "Ball American Heritage Collection" of blue canning jars. I love the color, so pretty. A local store had them on sale, so I lucked out on the price.


----------



## chopper

JoAnn L. said:


> I had some birthday money left so I treated myself and bought the "Ball American Heritage Collection" of blue canning jars. I love the color, so pretty. A local store had them on sale, so I lucked out on the price.



That sounds wonderful.  What are you going to can in them?


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have some rhubarb I have to use up so I will be putting some jam in the jars. I think I will take one of the jars and use it as a flower vase and put some daisy's in it. Should look pretty on the kitchen table.


----------



## chopper

JoAnn L. said:


> I have some rhubarb I have to use up so I will be putting some jam in the jars. I think I will take one of the jars and use it as a flower vase and put some daisy's in it. Should look pretty on the kitchen table.



Mmmmmmmmm...rhubarb!  

Oh, I think it would look lovely as a flower vase.  I'd love to see a picture when you get some flowers.


----------



## Dawgluver

I love blue jars.  And rhubarb.  Yes, please post a pic!


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> I have some rhubarb I have to use up so I will be putting some jam in the jars. I think I will take one of the jars and use it as a flower vase and put some daisy's in it. Should look pretty on the kitchen table.



If you have a little extra jam try these!

*Jam Bars*
  ½ cup light brown sugar
  1 cup AP flour
  1 cup rolled oats
  ½ t Baking Soda
1/8 t Salt
  ½ cup butter, at room temperature
  ½ cup jam

  Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.  Mix brown sugar, flour, rolled oats, baking soda and salt.  Cut in the butter with a pastry blender to form a crumbly mixture.  Press two cups of the mixture into the bottom of an 8X8 inch square pan.  Spread jam almost to the edge of the base crust.  Sprinkle remaining crumbs on top and press lightly.  Bake 30 to 40 minutes until lightly browned.  Cool completely before cutting into 16 small bars.

  Notes:
  I sometimes add chopped nuts or coconut to the crumb mixture.

  When the bars are cool spank a little powdered sugar on top.


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

I have been on the exercise bike, had a lovely hot shower and now time to head out as I need to get a few things from the shops


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks LP!
> 
> Sounds like things have been hellacious for you, {{{{LP}}}}



Thanks for the hugs, Dawg.  I need them right now.  I am so sick and tired of being sick and tired.  The prednisone affects my moods and instead of making me slightly sedated, it sends me the other way.  With my asthma attack I am supposed to rest but my mind is wanting me to get up and save the world!  

I have some crocheting and "Mama Mia" to keep me occupied for a few hours.


----------



## pacanis

I just took the garbage out and saw where someone absconded with my old water heater that I took out earlier. They could have at least taken the cardboard box (the new one came in) away so it didn't blow away and not be taken away tomorrow in the wee hours. The numbskulls. Come to think of it they took the draft inducer, too. They don't think someone would throw away a good water heater do they?
The numbskulls.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have a little extra jam try these!
> 
> *Jam Bars*
> ½ cup light brown sugar
> 1 cup AP flour
> 1 cup rolled oats
> ½ t Baking Soda
> 1/8 t Salt
> ½ cup butter, at room temperature
> ½ cup jam
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.  Mix brown sugar, flour, rolled oats, baking soda and salt.  Cut in the butter with a pastry blender to form a crumbly mixture.  Press two cups of the mixture into the bottom of an 8X8 inch square pan.  Spread jam almost to the edge of the base crust.  Sprinkle remaining crumbs on top and press lightly.  Bake 30 to 40 minutes until lightly browned.  Cool completely before cutting into 16 small bars.
> 
> Notes:
> I sometimes add chopped nuts or coconut to the crumb mixture.
> 
> When the bars are cool spank a little powdered sugar on top.



Thank you so much for the recipe, I will be making these bars.


----------



## JoAnn L.

chopper said:


> Mmmmmmmmm...rhubarb!
> 
> Oh, I think it would look lovely as a flower vase.  I'd love to see a picture when you get some flowers.



Believe it or not, I don't know how to post a picture. I am not very computer smart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That's what you get for partying all night



Maybe that's what happened...I don't remember.   I do remember waking up and thinking I had slept all day until one in the afternoon.  Had a mini panic attack and went back to sleep.  It was a tough morning for trying to wake up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> We call that a "bra and a cup day." Do I get dressed first or have a cup of coffee? To early to make decisions.



I don't shower and get dressed until I'm wide awake, about two hours after I stumble from bed.  Too much cat hair and I hurt myself by walking into walls and falling in the shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just took the garbage out and saw where someone absconded with my old water heater that I took out earlier. They could have at least taken the cardboard box (the new one came in) away so it didn't blow away and not be taken away tomorrow in the wee hours. The numbskulls. Come to think of it they took the draft inducer, too. They don't think someone would throw away a good water heater do they?
> The numbskulls.



Maybe someone swiped it for scrap...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe someone swiped it for scrap...



I'll bet that's it.

And Pac, why aren't you recycling your cardboard?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't shower and get dressed until I'm wide awake, about two hours after I stumble from bed....



I'm not wide awake until it's almost time for bed!  Hence my 3:00 AM ramblings...


----------



## Kylie1969

Aunt Bea said:


> If you have a little extra jam try these!
> 
> *Jam Bars*
> ½ cup light brown sugar
> 1 cup AP flour
> 1 cup rolled oats
> ½ t Baking Soda
> 1/8 t Salt
> ½ cup butter, at room temperature
> ½ cup jam
> 
> Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.  Mix brown sugar, flour, rolled oats, baking soda and salt.  Cut in the butter with a pastry blender to form a crumbly mixture.  Press two cups of the mixture into the bottom of an 8X8 inch square pan.  Spread jam almost to the edge of the base crust.  Sprinkle remaining crumbs on top and press lightly.  Bake 30 to 40 minutes until lightly browned.  Cool completely before cutting into 16 small bars.
> 
> Notes:
> I sometimes add chopped nuts or coconut to the crumb mixture.
> 
> When the bars are cool spank a little powdered sugar on top.



This sounds lovely, thanks B


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe someone swiped it for scrap...


 
Boy that seems like a lot of work. Unless you don't have to separate dissimilar metals and the insulation anymore.
I'll have to call the nearest scrap yard and ask them for next time. Although it would probably cost me as much in gas as what I might get for it to drive there.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Boy that seems like a lot of work. Unless you don't have to separate dissimilar metals and the insulation anymore.
> I'll have to call the nearest scrap yard and ask them for next time. Although it would probably cost me as much in gas as what I might get for it to drive there.


 
Spike keeps every little piece of metal from the jobs he does. He keeps them in those five gallon buckets. When it is full he cashes it in. Have you any idea how much they are paying for scrap metal these days? You could make a good living just collecting it and cashing it in. For water heaters, if they are not broken down, you get paid less per pound. My daughter tossed her old iron that had burnt out. Gone in five minutes after they put the trash out. 

Old and empty houses are a  prime target to strip the plumbing and cash in. I just love Thursdays here. That is trash day. By the time the trucks get here for pickup, everyone's trash has been gone through and some barrels are half empty. They even take the empty cans put out for recycling. There is one very old lady with her big green bags hanging from her cart. She is very neat and makes sure she doesn't leave a mess after going through every container. She has long dishwashing yellow gloves that she wears. And a rubber apron that butchers wear. To look at her you would never guess that she makes a good living and owns her own home free and clear. All paid for with someone's  trash. These folks even have their own route. And you don't cross the line and go onto a street that is not your route. I have even seen them fighting for their route. A whole subculture.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> When the bars are cool spank a little powdered sugar on top.



Bad bars, they need a spanking


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Bad bars, they need a spanking


 
I say those bars need a good whack! A light spanking is of no value at all.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm not wide awake until it's almost time for bed!  Hence my 3:00 AM ramblings...


 
You too? I have the craziest sleep patterns. Or no pattern at all. I have noticed that all of a sudden I get sleepy right after I take my pills. So I have changed my pill taken completely around. I take my morning pills at 11 p.m. That way I wake up at fourish a.m. Then I continue with the 12 noon, and 6 p.m. in the morning of the day after. Sound confusing? Well once I got it figured out, it works. As long as I get my pills into me in a 24 hour period. Then I can start the next cycle. I often take a short nap during the afternoon for about 20 minutes. 

I don't mind being up at the wee hours of the morning. I seem to have more energy during those hours. I clean and do housework, baking, etc. I often think of my working days. Sound asleep by 10 p.m. and still didn't want to get up at 6 a.m. to get ready for work. But what really use to get me mad was waking up at 6 a.m. without the alarm clock on Saturday and Sunday morning. But it felt so good to turn over and go back to sleep for another hour or so.


----------



## Addie

I have a well develop talent for making more work for myself. I seem to enjoy doing everything the hard way.

All I wanted was another cup of coffee. So after I polished the sink chrome in the bathroom after washing my hands I went to get my cup. Nope, not at the computer, not where I usually sit, not on the counter in the kitchen after I wiped it down and cleaned it, not on top of the stove after I cleaned that too. Dang, all I want is a cup of coffee. So I gave up and poured one in a clean cup I had just cleaned after I washed all the stuff in the sink. Opened the door to the micro. Voila! There was my cup of coffee all nice and hot. I am losing it folks, I am losing it.


----------



## pacanis

I felt like having ribs tonight so I ran all the way into the city to get them. The ones they sell in the town store are real fatty. On the way home I also picked up some fresh, locally grown corn... finally... and treated myself to a large soft serve twist of orange sherbet and vanilla yogurt. Boy, have ice cream cones really gone up in price.


----------



## chopper

I've been mowing this morning (since Pac didn't show up to help me out!  
I'm taking a rest.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I felt like having ribs tonight so I ran all the way into the city to get them. The ones they sell in the town store are real fatty. On the way home I also picked up some fresh, locally grown corn... finally... and treated myself to a large soft serve twist of orange sherbet and vanilla yogurt. Boy, have ice cream cones really gone up in price.



Wow!  So you RAN to the city!  You must be really tired.


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> I've been mowing this morning (since Pac didn't show up to help me out!
> I'm taking a rest.



Seems he was too busy running for ribs.


----------



## LPBeier

I am feeling much better with my asthma, it is still there but managed by the prednisone.  Unfortunately the medication makes me very hyper and agitated. Last night I was supposed to rest but I needed to burn off this excess energy so I started the baking for my order due Monday for a tea.  I did four rhubarb loaves, a pan of cranberry oat squares and got some prep done for my blueberry zucchini muffins.

I really hate this feeling, but I also hate not breathing properly and coughing and wheezing nonstop.  The treatment lasts 7 days.

TB took the day off as I am uncomfortable being alone with the moods from the prednisone and I had another blackout yesterday.  We have to meet my sister at the bank for the finalization of Dad's estate and are then taking her for dinner for her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I felt like having ribs tonight so I ran all the way into the city to get them. The ones they sell in the town store are real fatty. On the way home I also picked up some fresh, locally grown corn... finally... and treated myself to a large soft serve twist of orange sherbet and vanilla yogurt. Boy, have ice cream cones really gone up in price.



What city are you near?


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am feeling much better with my asthma, it is still there but managed by the prednisone.  Unfortunately the medication makes me very hyper and agitated. Last night I was supposed to rest but I needed to burn off this excess energy so I started the baking for my order due Monday for a tea.  I did four rhubarb loaves, a pan of cranberry oat squares and got some prep done for my blueberry zucchini muffins.
> 
> I really hate this feeling, but I also hate not breathing properly and coughing and wheezing nonstop.  The treatment lasts 7 days.
> 
> TB took the day off as I am uncomfortable being alone with the moods from the prednisone and I had another blackout yesterday.  We have to meet my sister at the bank for the finalization of Dad's estate and are then taking her for dinner for her birthday tomorrow.



Hey, Laurie. I'm curious - how do you keep the baked goods fresh for Monday? Do you freeze them?

I have some bananas starting to turn brown. I think I'll make some banana-nut muffins. I made them last month from a Cooks Illustrated recipe that includes plain Greek yogurt - they came out beautifully! They were so TALL!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, good to hear you're breathing better.  If you have any leftover energy after you do everyone's work on your end of the continent, could you swing by my place to lend a hand?  Then you can continue east to Andy's and Addie's.   Seriously, though, hope you're all OK soon.  And happy birthday to your dear sis. 



Addie said:


> You too? I have the craziest sleep patterns. Or no pattern at all.....



I used to be a morning person by need when I had a paying job.  When the kids came along I was awake when I was needed.  Pretty sure I was asleep when needed sometimes that first year too!  When the kids went to school I became a morning person again.  When we moved here I was still up and running in the AM.  Then Himself's job became mostly 4:00 to midnight.  We ended up staying up till 2:00AM so we could catch the rerun of the 10PM news at 1:00AM.  Then he was laid off, I figured we'd go back to being  up and going in the morning...  Nope.  He found all these different shows he could watch on Hulu since he connected the computer to the big TV.  Sometimes I stay up till he's heading to bed (mostly to make sure he goes) and sometimes I head up sooner.  All I know is there are WAY too many days I wake the birds up on my way to sleep.  Wrong, so wrong.  Gotta get a life.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, Laurie. I'm curious - how do you keep the baked goods fresh for Monday? Do you freeze them?
> 
> I have some bananas starting to turn brown. I think I'll make some banana-nut muffins. I made them last month from a Cooks Illustrated recipe that includes plain Greek yogurt - they came out beautifully! They were so TALL!



When I am doing large events such as weddings, etc., and this also goes for the wedding cake, I can not bake it all on the day so it is perfectly fresh.  What I do is make the items and put them in the freezer the minute they are cool enough and whole (I do not cut them).  I wrap them in two layers of plastic wrap and then foil.  The bars and squares I leave in their pans and cover the surface of the bars with plastic and then the pan with foil.  I do not freeze things covered in chocolate (like Nanaimo bars, peppermint patties, etc.) because they will sweat while they thaw.  Brownies I will freeze and then add frosting or ganache when they are thawed.

I do not freeze *anything* for more than 5 days and try to keep it under that as much as possible.  The night before I will put it all in the fridge to thaw and cut loaves when they are almost thawed so I get clean cuts.  

Muffins or cupcakes can be placed in containers with plastic or parchment between each layer.

Everything ends up looking and tasting like I baked non-stop for the last 24 hours.  

 Looks like I just let out my secret!   If I am using it for home use I can leave it in the freezer for a lot longer.

I would love the banana muffin recipe if you can share!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been skimming all the posts from all my dear DC friends before going grocery shopping.  However, the posts in the threads I follow have been multiplying faster than bunny rabbits!  So long for now, I'm heading out for grub. Bill Haley and Comets - See you later alligator - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> LP, good to hear you're breathing better.  If you have any leftover energy after you do everyone's work on your end of the continent, could you swing by my place to lend a hand?  Then you can continue east to Andy's and Addie's.   Seriously, though, hope you're all OK soon.  And happy birthday to your dear sis.



Sure, and I should probably stop in and help chopper with her lawn and lend her my meat grinder...

Thanks for the well wishes for me and my sister.  She has one of her dogs in obedience trials tomorrow and goes in for an operation to fix her incision area on Monday.  So it will be nice to spend some time together first.

Oh, I get my new cookware today - which is a good thing because of the pot I destroyed that caused my asthma attack.  It isn't anything fancy - SS with copper bottoms and no non-stick.  I have my pro pots but they are big and I want something for every day living that can go in the oven, on the stove and even look nice enough to go to the table.


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> Wow! So you RAN to the city! You must be really tired.


 
You bet, whew... really tired 



GotGarlic said:


> What city are you near?


 
I'm by Erie. It's not like the city is that far away, but far enough my electronic bracelet goes off


----------



## Katie H

Just finished doing what I do every day about 4 p.m.  Brushed my hair, brushed my teeth, touched up my make-up and tidied up my clothes.  Checked to see if I had any spills/spots.  If I did, I'd change. I do this for my man.  Always have.

I have always believed that if your husband spends hours every day working and making a life for us, the least I can do is to give him something pleasant to see when he comes home.

Glenn and I are both retired but he still does many, many wonderful things here.  For example, the last three days he's spend a minimum of 7 hours each day on the tractor mowing/bush hogging the property.  It's a hot, hard, dirty job.

As I said, I've always done this, especially when Buck and I were married because there were times when he/we held multiple jobs to keep the family fed and well.  Again, it was the least I could do.

I learned this from a lady who used to take care of me and my siblings when I was a child.  Her name was Mrs. Bencini and she was older than dirt but had the most awesome thick head of white hair.  It was like a cloud and she was the gentlest and loveliest lady.

Each afternoon about 4 she'd go to the bathroom, splash some water on her face, comb her hair and put on a fresh apron.  She always wore a white uniform (her choice) but her aprons were so colorful and pretty.

One day I asked her why she did what she did and she told me that the man of the house deserved to come home at night and be greeted by a fresh, pleasant face.  I never forgot that and have applied that to my life.

Don't know if my men ever noticed.  Doesn't matter to me.  Perhaps that one day when things seem to have turned to crap, walking into the house to a smiling, freshly groomed wife might make just the tiniest difference.  Doesn't cost me anything and it actually gives me a fresher attitude.

I think Mrs. Bencini was a very wise lady.


----------



## GotGarlic

I bet they have noticed, Katie. It may seem old-fashioned to some, but I think it's a thoughtful thing to do. I'm "retired" now - actually on disability, so I do have some income - but DH does work hard, both at work and at home. When I am in the hospital, he comes over with a carafe of home-brewed coffee, my hazelnut creamer, and the morning paper, every day. So I think that's a great tradition, and I'm going to emulate it. Thanks for sharing your lovely idea


----------



## pacanis

The ribs are on the Ducane. Nothing to now but wait and drink beer


----------



## Kylie1969

Enjoying a hot coffee


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> Just finished doing what I do every day about 4 p.m.  Brushed my hair, brushed my teeth, touched up my make-up and tidied up my clothes.  Checked to see if I had any spills/spots.  If I did, I'd change. I do this for my man.  Always have.
> 
> I have always believed that if your husband spends hours every day working and making a life for us, the least I can do is to give him something pleasant to see when he comes home.
> 
> Glenn and I are both retired but he still does many, many wonderful things here.  For example, the last three days he's spend a minimum of 7 hours each day on the tractor mowing/bush hogging the property.  It's a hot, hard, dirty job.
> 
> As I said, I've always done this, especially when Buck and I were married because there were times when he/we held multiple jobs to keep the family fed and well.  Again, it was the least I could do.
> 
> I learned this from a lady who used to take care of me and my siblings when I was a child.  Her name was Mrs. Bencini and she was older than dirt but had the most awesome thick head of white hair.  It was like a cloud and she was the gentlest and loveliest lady.
> 
> Each afternoon about 4 she'd go to the bathroom, splash some water on her face, comb her hair and put on a fresh apron.  She always wore a white uniform (her choice) but her aprons were so colorful and pretty.
> 
> One day I asked her why she did what she did and she told me that the man of the house deserved to come home at night and be greeted by a fresh, pleasant face.  I never forgot that and have applied that to my life.
> 
> Don't know if my men ever noticed.  Doesn't matter to me.  Perhaps that one day when things seem to have turned to crap, walking into the house to a smiling, freshly groomed wife might make just the tiniest difference.  Doesn't cost me anything and it actually gives me a fresher attitude.
> 
> I think Mrs. Bencini was a very wise lady.




I think Mrs. Bencini was a very wise woman too!  I always make sure to freshen up before seeing my Hubby.  It is the least I can do.  He is always so wonderful to me.  I need to make sure that he realizes that I am happy to see him.  Sometimes I think the dogs are in a competition with me to impress him more.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been skimming all the posts from all my dear DC friends before going grocery shopping.  However, the posts in the threads I follow have been multiplying faster than bunny rabbits!  So long for now, I'm heading out for grub. Bill Haley and Comets - See you later alligator - YouTube


Thanks for the video. So, that's the missing link between rock 'n roll and swing.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am sad today as it is 13 years today since mum and I came home and found that my dear dad had passed away, very sad indeed 

Mum is away on holiday at the moment but I will be phoning her soon to have a chat as we always like to get in contact on the anniversaries of dad's passing, it makes it feel better when we can both talk about it as it was terrible for both of us the day we found dad, something we both will never forget 

I must think of all the good times though, it helps


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> I think Mrs. Bencini was a very wise woman too!  I always make sure to freshen up before seeing my Hubby.  It is the least I can do.  He is always so wonderful to me.  I need to make sure that he realizes that I am happy to see him.  Sometimes I think the dogs are in a competition with me to impress him more.



Yes, chopper.   Our dog, Harley, thinks I should take second seat to Glenn.  I don't mind because she's not allowed in our bed.

I'm a bit old-fashioned in my relationship thinking but, somehow, it stood me in good stead with 32 years with Buck and, rocking chairs at the ready, another 32 with Glenn.


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> I am sad today as it is 13 years today since mum and I came home and found that my dear dad had passed away, very sad indeed
> 
> Mum is away on holiday at the moment but I will be phoning her soon to have a chat as we always like to get in contact on the anniversaries of dad's passing, it makes it feel better when we can both talk about it as it was terrible for both of us the day we found dad, something we both will never forget
> 
> I must think of all the good times though, it helps



Kylie, I know how you feel.  My dad has been gone for just over a year and my mom left us 18 years ago (both of them in March).  Those anniversaries are always tough.  I hope you have (had) a good conversation with your mom.  You two have such a great relationship.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm trying to watch King & Maxwell and catch up on the latest posts.  It's one of those multi-tasking things that rarely work, but I'm trying anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm trying to watch King & Maxwell and catch up on the latest posts.  It's one of those multi-tasking things that rarely work, but I'm trying anyway.



Luv King and Maxwell...Edgar is my favorite.


----------



## taxlady

We are enjoying after dinner Margaritas. We had two each and then Stirling "accidentally" made another batch. Weeeee


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> We are enjoying after dinner Margaritas. We had two each and then Stirling "accidentally" made another batch. Weeeee



Oh that Stirling!  . Imagine accidentally making another batch.......what a trickster!   Enjoy!


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Kylie, I know how you feel.  My dad has been gone for just over a year and my mom left us 18 years ago (both of them in March).  Those anniversaries are always tough.  I hope you have (had) a good conversation with your mom.  You two have such a great relationship.



Thank you so much for caring Laurie, it means a lot xxx


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon I got into the kitchen and made some lovely Lemon Cookies, they are so tasty 

Also made a Quiche Lorraine for dinner, so a big baking afternoon


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Kylie, I know how you feel. My dad has been gone for just over a year and my mom left us 18 years ago (both of them in March). Those anniversaries are always tough. I hope you have (had) a good conversation with your mom. You two have such a great relationship.


 
There is no way I can forget my mother's anniversary. She died July 4th. I like to think she is watching the fireworks and enjoying them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Then there's Christmas Eve morning Addie.   We rarely did Christmases in FL but that year was the last before Goober and Loverly started kindergarten, so I made a point of us being there.  Thank goodness Himself got to see his Mom before she slipped away from us.  What a blessing.

I'm sitting in the sunroom listening to the rain fall.  The back half of our lot is all wooded - if I don't trim a branch or two before we build our deck someone can fan themselves with the leaves!  It won't be long before I'll have to close the windows because the rain is coming in.   Unfortunately, this rain means a return of the heat and humidity.


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished helping DH bottle two batches of wine, a lovely Okanagan Chardonnay and a    Gewurtztraminer.  He is starting a batch of Amarone now.  Yum.....hey is it cocktail time yet?


----------



## taxlady

I just pooped myself out and Stirling too. OMG, we are so out of shape. I have to move my composter and some plants, so there is a place to install the compressor for my new air conditioner if it can't go on the wall. I have to move it in any case so the guys have room to work.

Anyhoo, I removed a bit of the finished compost from the bottom and pulled out some weeds, and that was enough to poop me out. Then when I had regained some strength I helped Stirling move a few patio stones, so I will have somewhere to put the plants. Now Stirling is all pooped out and I'm pooped again. I guess I'm going to have to do a little bit every day and hope to have it done by Thursday, 'cause they are coming first thing Friday morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> Just finished helping DH bottle two batches of wine, a lovely Okanagan Chardonnay and a    Gewurtztraminer.  He is starting a batch of Amarone now.  Yum.....hey is it cocktail time yet?



I have a little sign by my wine rack that says "It's Wine 'O Clock".  Go for it Somebunny!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning/evening everyone 

Lovely sunny day here and we are soon heading out to the garden to do some bits and pieces


----------



## LPBeier

TB and I are setting up my new "toy".  An Asus Taichi!  I wanted a new computer and a tablet, so I got a notebook with an attached tablet - when you open it it is a normal notebook but when you close it, the screen switches to the top and it is all touch screen!  It also has a really good voice recognition software.  I am so thrilled.  It is a "gift" from my Dad from his estate.  TB is getting a new BBQ tomorrow.  We are not going crazy, but those were the two things each of us really wanted that we felt were practical.

So once the voice recognition is working I will be on here more and more


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice LP!  Have fun with your new toy!

I just finished listening to baseball online.  After the Indians game (we won  ) I listened to the end of the Red Sox game (sorry Andy) and then switched over to the SF Giants game as their pitcher was finishing up his game - a no hitter!  Got to hear the last 1/2 inning, the important part.  

If you're ever at a party with me just come and find me with all the guys talking sports.


----------



## pacanis

That sounds like a real nice computer, Laurie.


----------



## Andy M.

I had been awake since B4 5:00AM watching TV in bed because my throat is sore and I can't sleep.  Just got dressed and now I'm having coffee in the kitchen.  Going to check the Powerball numbers next.  I'll let you know if I strike it rich.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching Miracle again, then ran to the hardware store for something I needed.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and I also made two Egg McPacanis' using _four_ pieces of Canadian bacon before that.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer about the sore throat Andy. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, me too.  I think I'll have to call the doc Monday AM if it doesn't improve.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide if I will accomplish anything today.  No Farmer's Market this morning because the Missoula Marathon was running...Shrek is still watching CBS this Morning...


----------



## pacanis

I've been tinkering with my latest pistol off and on today... well within the confines of my air-conditioning. It's brutal out there today.
I think I'll reheat some broccoli with cheese sauce for lunch.


----------



## Dawgluver

Doing laundry and trying to get the house into some semblance of order.  It's an exercise in futility.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Listening to baseball, trying to forget about my achy lower gut.   Glad I have leftovers in the fridge so Himself can take care of his own supper later.

Andy, bet that throat wouldn't be hurting if you had won Powerball.  Better luck next time - but I hope you win against the sore throat now!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have recently got up, time for some breakfast now


----------



## Addie

I cut up a small piece of chuck into chili size bites and two large onions. I put the meat in a zippy with some seasoned flour and there it rests in the fridge. I am going to make some SOS with some mashed sweet potatoes for a side. I have been making a real concerted effort to get some veggies into me. More veggies, less meat. Right now I need a cup of coffee.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I just  got back from the pool.  2 glorious hours with no rugrats!  And then the invasion.


----------



## KatyCooks

Um, well I have done very little today.   Britain is in the grip of a heat wave (30C today!)  so that's my pathetic excuse for sitting around and watching TV (apart from a few light chores and making dinner).  

I am, of course, LOVING the heat wave!


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from going up north for the weekend. Some good friends had their 30th wedding anniversary, we stood up for them at their wedding & them for us. Nice time but good to get home. Some disturbing news about a couple at a nearby lake.  Terribly high winds came up with storm warnings. They decided to stay in the trailer house instead of trying to outrun the storm. They had hurricane straps on the trailer house. Needless to say the wind took it.  The wife was in the bathtub & was killed, the husband stood in the doorway bracing himself & survived. Very sad. They were so much in love. He will be so lost without her. They both used to come to the pool where I go for water aerobics. She was only 53


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> We just got home from going up north for the weekend. Some good friends had their 30th wedding anniversary, we stood up for them at their wedding & them for us. Nice time but good to get home. Some disturbing news about a couple at a nearby lake.  Terribly high winds came up with storm warnings. They decided to stay in the trailer house instead of trying to outrun the storm. They had hurricane straps on the trailer house. Needless to say the wind took it.  The wife was in the bathtub & was killed, the husband stood in the doorway bracing himself & survived. Very sad. They were so much in love. He will be so lost without her. They both used to come to the pool where I go for water aerobics. She was only 53



Oh no.  That is awful, SB.  

Glad you're home and safe.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching BBQ Pitmasters. Their two meats were pork bellies and chicken wings. Sweet. And two teams just _injected_ their wings... interesting.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and my wings are on the grill as I'm watching this, lol.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no.  That is awful, SB.
> 
> Glad you're home and safe.


Ditto. That's so sad.


----------



## Somebunny

Relaxing.......haven't been home long from working at our car club's annual car show.  We worked the food (who woulda thunk?). We grilled 400  cheeseburgers, smokies and hot dogs.  We also grilled onions and had all the trimmings ready.  We are pooped! But it was a beautiful day  weather wise and we had fun!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'm watching BBQ Pitmasters. Their two meats were pork bellies and chicken wings. Sweet. And two teams just _injected_ their wings... interesting.


 
Do you ever watch Braaimasters?  (And that is not a cheeky question).


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Do you ever watch Braaimasters? (And that is not a cheeky question).


 
No, it's not on our "normal" TV. Maybe I can find it to stream. It sounds like something I'd like. There used to be an Australian grilling (BBQ, Braii) program on and it was pretty good.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Um, well I have done very little today.   Britain is in the grip of a heat wave (30C today!)  so that's my pathetic excuse for sitting around and watching TV (apart from a few light chores and making dinner).
> 
> I am, of course, LOVING the heat wave!



I can totally understand why you love the heat, it gets so cold over ther, nice for you to have some warmth and sunshine


----------



## Kylie1969

simonbaker said:


> Some disturbing news about a couple at a nearby lake.  Terribly high winds came up with storm warnings. They decided to stay in the trailer house instead of trying to outrun the storm. They had hurricane straps on the trailer house. Needless to say the wind took it.  The wife was in the bathtub & was killed, the husband stood in the doorway bracing himself & survived. Very sad. They were so much in love. He will be so lost without her. They both used to come to the pool where I go for water aerobics. She was only 53



That is very sad indeed


----------



## Addie

SimonBaker, I am so sorry to hear such sad news. Having lived in Texas, tie downs don't always work they way they were intended to.


----------



## Addie

Today is the start of our third heat wave this month. Temps will be in the 90's for the next six days. The good news is that I am located only a block from the ocean and we have an easterly wind coming in from the Atlantic. So this area along the coast will only go to the high 80's. I still am not going out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposed to get up to 91°F today and Shrek wants to go out...he's trying to kill me, I knew I shouldn't have told him about the life insurance...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Supposed to get up to 91°F today and Shrek wants to go out...he's trying to kill me, I knew I shouldn't have told him about the life insurance...


 
Spike keeps reminding me that he has my medical proxy. It states that either he or Poo gets to pull the plug. He also says he is going to have it laminated and carry it with him at all times. He is just waiting for that phone call. 

Now if he should show up here first and find me deceased, he will take the KA mixer and food saver along with my electric slicer. Then he will notify whoever. Nice kid I have there.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Supposed to get up to 91°F today and Shrek wants to go out...he's trying to kill me, I knew I shouldn't have told him about the life insurance...



Quick get the pillow!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Spike keeps reminding me that he has my medical proxy. It states that either he or Poo gets to pull the plug. He also says he is going to have it laminated and carry it with him at all times. He is just waiting for that phone call.
> 
> Now if he should show up here first and find me deceased, he will take the KA mixer and food saver along with my electric slicer. Then he will notify whoever. Nice kid I have there.



LOL!!!

That's funny. My guys have my stuff divvied up to. Youngest gets everything in the kitchen but my dehydrator. Oldest called dibs on that when he started to make his own jerky. The dogs get all my money. They beat the state to it first. They know how to dig and hide things better.
Beat them at their own game. Knowing them they won't be talking either.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> That's funny. My guys have my stuff divvied up to. Youngest gets everything in the kitchen but my dehydrator. Oldest called dibs on that when he started to make his own jerky. The dogs get all my money. They beat the state to it first. They know how to dig and hide things better.
> Beat them at their own game. Knowing them they won't be talking either.


 
Did you ever see the show _Frazier _where Niles has little round stickers and puts them on all the things of Frazier's he wants in the event of Frazier's death? Well, one day Spike came in with a sheet of them. That child likes to flirt with death.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished chopping up 3 pounds of bacon ends-and-pieces in 1-pound batches, then frying it.  Then drained it and bagged it for the freezer.

Now I have enough bacon bits to make 3 batches of bacon-and-egg bread.

The chopping, cooking and draining of the bacon is the most tedious and messiest part of that bread and it occurred to me the other day that I could do a bunch of bacon at one time and freeze it.  Sometimes I'm a little slow.

It was an enjoyable task today because I put on a collection of _old_ Elvis music I got at a thrift store last week.  The CDs had never been opened and I've been having a ball singing along.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> Just finished chopping up 3 pounds of bacon ends-and-pieces in 1-pound batches, then frying it.  Then drained it and bagged it for the freezer.
> 
> Now I have enough bacon bits to make 3 batches of bacon-and-egg bread.
> 
> The chopping, cooking and draining of the bacon is the most tedious and messiest part of that bread and it occurred to me the other day that I could do a bunch of bacon at one time and freeze it.  Sometimes I'm a little slow.
> 
> It was an enjoyable task today because I put on a collection of _old_ Elvis music I got at a thrift store last week.  The CDs had never been opened and I've been having a ball singing along.



I bet it is a good feeling to have it done, and ready for when you need it.  I bet your house smells good too!


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> I bet it is a good feeling to have it done, and ready for when you need it.  I bet your house smells good too!



Yes, it smells heavenly and I have this uncontrollable desire for a BLT.

Plus, another benefit of doing this is that I will have some bacon grease to save for making cornbread and adding to green beans and/or black-eyed peas.  The rest goes to the dog and our granddog who is visiting this week.  Further goes to prove that it's nice to visit grandma and grandpa.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Did you ever see the show _Frazier _where Niles has little round stickers and puts them on all the things of Frazier's he wants in the event of Frazier's death? Well, one day Spike came in with a sheet of them. That child likes to flirt with death.



LOL!

I did see that episode. Hilarious. Great show!
My youngest  when he's kidding around talks intellectually straight faced just like Niles. Walks the walk to. All jittery. LOL! Makes me laugh so hard. I have to tell him to stop go to his room before he gives me a coronary.

Now they use my printable label maker. "Mine."
Relabeled. No it's NOT yours. Still the property of MOM!
The batteries have disappeared.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> Yes, it smells heavenly and I have this uncontrollable desire for a BLT.
> 
> Plus, another benefit of doing this is that I will have some bacon grease to save for making cornbread and adding to green beans and/or black-eyed peas.  The rest goes to the dog and our granddog who is visiting this week.  Further goes to prove that it's nice to visit grandma and grandpa.



Oh I just love green beans cooked with the bacon grease.


----------



## Addie

*Cleaning Poem*
I asked the Lord to tell me
Why my house is such a mess.
He asked if I'd been 'computering',
And I had to answer "yes."​ 
He told me to get off my fanny
And tidy up the house.
And so I started cleaning up...
The smudges off my mouse.​ 
I wiped and shined the topside.
That really did the trick...
I was just admiring my work...
I didn't mean to 'click.'​ 
But click, I did, and oops I found
A real absorbing site
That I got SO way into...
I was into it all night. <<Sigh>>​ 
Nothing changed except my mouse
It's very, very shiny.
I guess my house will stay a mess...
While I sit here on my hiney.​ 
I LOVE My Computer
Because My 
Friends
Live In It! ​ 

Weekly Cleaning List
Monday
turn keyboard over and shake out crumbs
Tuesday
wet finger and wipe smudges off monitor
Wednesday
arrange tubes in alphabetical order
Thursday
clean up cookies and temporary files
Friday
do disc scan defrag
Saturday
time to shake out the keyboard again
Sunday
day to play on computer
you worked hard all week.​


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Cleaning Poem
> I asked the Lord to tell me
> Why my house is such a mess.
> He asked if I'd been 'computering',
> And I had to answer "yes."
> 
> He told me to get off my fanny
> And tidy up the house.
> And so I started cleaning up...
> The smudges off my mouse.
> 
> I wiped and shined the topside.
> That really did the trick...
> I was just admiring my work...
> I didn't mean to 'click.'
> 
> But click, I did, and oops I found
> A real absorbing site
> That I got SO way into...
> I was into it all night. <<Sigh>>
> 
> Nothing changed except my mouse
> It's very, very shiny.
> I guess my house will stay a mess...
> While I sit here on my hiney.
> 
> I LOVE My Computer
> Because My
> Friends
> Live In It!
> 
> 
> Weekly Cleaning List
> Monday
> turn keyboard over and shake out crumbs
> Tuesday
> wet finger and wipe smudges off monitor
> Wednesday
> arrange tubes in alphabetical order
> Thursday
> clean up cookies and temporary files
> Friday
> do disc scan defrag
> Saturday
> time to shake out the keyboard again
> Sunday
> day to play on computer
> you worked hard all week.



  Addie, this needs to go in Today's Funny!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, this needs to go in Today's Funny!


 
Then send it on its way. Thank you!


----------



## chopper

I took one dog to the vet to have surgery this morning, so the other dog and I took a walk in the rain.  Amazing how long he stays wet!  Now I am going to meet a friend for lunch at Red Lobster.  I hear they have some good salads, even though it is more of a soup day today with the rain and fog.  It's only 56 degrees right now.  I guess I should dry my hair soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm gonna pickle me some green beans!  My beans have been wonderfully prolific this year, and I haven't made dilly beans for years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> LOL!
> 
> I did see that episode. Hilarious. Great show!
> My youngest  when he's kidding around talks intellectually straight faced just like Niles. Walks the walk to. All jittery. LOL! Makes me laugh so hard. I have to tell him to stop go to his room before he gives me a coronary.
> 
> Now they use my printable label maker. "Mine."
> Relabeled. No it's NOT yours. Still the property of MOM!
> The batteries have disappeared.



I told Shrek's kids not to start dividing things up too soon.  I'm only a few years older than them.  Unless Shrek says something specifically goes to one of them, it all belongs to me.


----------



## Kylie1969

Love it Ads 



Addie said:


> *Cleaning Poem*
> I asked the Lord to tell me
> Why my house is such a mess.
> He asked if I'd been 'computering',
> And I had to answer "yes."​
> He told me to get off my fanny
> And tidy up the house.
> And so I started cleaning up...
> The smudges off my mouse.​
> I wiped and shined the topside.
> That really did the trick...
> I was just admiring my work...
> I didn't mean to 'click.'​
> But click, I did, and oops I found
> A real absorbing site
> That I got SO way into...
> I was into it all night. <<Sigh>>​
> Nothing changed except my mouse
> It's very, very shiny.
> I guess my house will stay a mess...
> While I sit here on my hiney.​
> I LOVE My Computer
> Because My
> Friends
> Live In It! ​
> 
> Weekly Cleaning List
> Monday
> turn keyboard over and shake out crumbs
> Tuesday
> wet finger and wipe smudges off monitor
> Wednesday
> arrange tubes in alphabetical order
> Thursday
> clean up cookies and temporary files
> Friday
> do disc scan defrag
> Saturday
> time to shake out the keyboard again
> Sunday
> day to play on computer
> you worked hard all week.​


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just got up, enjoying a hot coffee, soon to have breakfast and then on the exercise bike


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Relaxing.......haven't been home long from working at our car club's annual car show.  We worked the food (who woulda thunk?). We grilled 400  cheeseburgers, smokies and hot dogs.  We also grilled onions and had all the trimmings ready.  We are pooped! But it was a beautiful day  weather wise and we had fun!



Wow, what a busy day you had SB!


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I hit the shops!

Bought some new cotton socks, love new socks..also a couple of nice cotton hoodies, they were on sale, so got them at a bargain price 

Also bought some more new hand towels and bath mats...all Sheridan, love that brand 

Now home relaxing with a coffee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Went to a going away party for one of the Therapists.  I had a Virgin Caesar(bloody mary), Crab stuffed avocado salad and, once Happy Hour was over, a Tanquaray and Tonic with lime.


----------



## vitauta

shoot, princess i thought you just said you went out drinking with one of the rapists....


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Went to a going away party for one of the Therapists.  I had a Virgin Caesar(bloody mary), Crab stuffed avocado salad and, once Happy Hour was over, a Tanquaray and Tonic with lime.


So was it a virgin Caesar or a virgin Mary (also known as a bloody shame )


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...once Happy Hour was over, a Tanquaray and Tonic with lime.



So you started to drink AFTER "Happy Hour"?   Besides, any hour I'm drinking IS "Happy Hour".   But I'm afraid we can't be friends anymore...our liquor boxes don't have any gin in them.  Practically everything else, but no gin.  Then again, if I knew you were coming I would buy you a gin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> So was it a virgin Caesar or a virgin Mary (also known as a bloody shame )



I just said (bloody mary) so as not have to explain the Caesar,,,I see that didn't work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> So you started to drink AFTER "Happy Hour"?   Besides, any hour I'm drinking IS "Happy Hour".   But I'm afraid we can't be friends anymore...our liquor boxes don't have any gin in them.  Practically everything else, but no gin.  Then again, if I knew you were coming I would buy you a gin.



Yes, it allowed me to eat my dinner before a cocktail and only have ONE drink...first one I've had in about two years.  So don't buy a bottle for me, it will just sit there.  I'm not much of a drinker, reminds me...I need to walk over and get the car so I can get to work.  Good thing it's only 8 blocks away.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just said (bloody mary) so as not have to explain the Caesar,,,I see that didn't work.


I love me a bloody Caesar, but don't usually drink them because Clamato has a log of MSG. I drink them when they are made with store brand tomato-clam juice that doesn't have MSG.

I thought I would check to see if Clamato still has lots of MSG and found this in a Wikipedia article:

"Clamato is used primarily as a mix for alcoholic beverages (an estimated 60% of sales in the US in 2008[4]), and it is popular for this in both Canada and Mexico, but curiously much less so in the United States (outside of Canadian-American and Mexican-American communities)."

Bloody Caesar is quite a common drink up here in Canada, so I didn't get that a lot of the Yanks wouldn't know what you meant.

Another one of those funny, little cultural differences.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I love me a bloody Caesar, but don't usually drink them because Clamato has a log of MSG. I drink them when they are made with store brand tomato-clam juice that doesn't have MSG.
> 
> I thought I would check to see if Clamato still has lots of MSG and found this in a Wikipedia article:
> 
> "Clamato is used primarily as a mix for alcoholic beverages (an estimated 60% of sales in the US in 2008[4]), and it is popular for this in both Canada and Mexico, but curiously much less so in the United States (outside of Canadian-American and Mexican-American communities)."
> 
> Bloody Caesar is quite a common drink up here in Canada, so I didn't get that a lot of the Yanks wouldn't know what you meant.
> 
> Another one of those funny, little cultural differences.



Red Lobster used to make a Ship Wreck Mary with vodka, tomato juice, horseradish and shrimp buzzed in the blender, they were very nice in the summer!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Red Lobster used to make a Ship Wreck Mary with vodka, tomato juice, horseradish and shrimp buzzed in the blender, they were very nice in the summer!



That sounds good!  

Being Canadian-American, we drank our share of Caesars.  Wish they made a low sodium version of Clamato, like they did with V8.  Or maybe they did.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Red Lobster used to make a Ship Wreck Mary with vodka, tomato juice, horseradish and shrimp buzzed in the blender, they were very nice in the summer!


That does sound tasty. I tend to prefer bloody Marias to bloody Marys. It's the same thing, but with tequila instead of vodka. I like tasting the booze.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> That sounds good!
> 
> Being Canadian-American, we drank our share of Caesars.  Wish they made a low sodium version of Clamato, like they did with V8.  Or maybe they did.



You won't get a low-sodium Clamato because it contains MSG (which V8 doesn't).  That is why I could never drink Clamato as I am highly sensitive to MSG.  I am not sure why it is used, but is in canned clam chowder as well.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> You won't get a low-sodium Clamato because it contains MSG (which V8 doesn't).  That is why I could never drink Clamato as I am highly sensitive to MSG.  I am not sure why it is used, but is in canned clam chowder as well.



Interesting.  Thanks LP!


----------



## LPBeier

I am so glad it is a cooler day today as I have to bake several sheet cakes for an order for Friday.  I am making 200 individual "castle" cakes for a kids day camp at the church.  I make their final snack every year and it is a labour of love.  I do the baking, get all the pieces together and volunteers put them together tomorrow and Friday.  

Before that, we have to head across the river for our gluten free bread.  I used to make it until we found this bakery that makes the best GF bread we have ever tasted - potato flax.  It looks like and has the texture of french bread and as long as it is used fresh or kept frozen, it never goes like cardboard. I have never found a recipe!  We make the 1.5 hour round trip about once a month.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> You won't get a low-sodium Clamato because it contains MSG (which V8 doesn't).  That is why I could never drink Clamato as I am highly sensitive to MSG.  I am not sure why it is used, but is in canned clam chowder as well.


There is a President's Choice clam-tomato juice with no MSG. 

http://reviews.presidentschoice.ca/6584/F18201/reviews.htm


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> There is a President's Choice clam-tomato juice with no MSG.
> 
> http://reviews.presidentschoice.ca/6584/F18201/reviews.htm



Dang.  Wish I had known about this when I was in Canada a week or so ago.  It doesn't look like it's available in the States.


----------



## Alix

I'm vegging out on the couch for a while longer. I've got a long day of work ahead and its quiet and calm here at the moment. I was up stupidly early so I might just have myself a morning nap too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Dang.  Wish I had known about this when I was in Canada a week or so ago.  It doesn't look like it's available in the States.


Bummer.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Went to a going away party for one of the Therapists. I had a Virgin Caesar(bloody mary), Crab stuffed avocado salad and, once Happy Hour was over, a Tanquaray and Tonic with lime.


 
All the while Poor Shrek was sitting at home pining away waiting for your return while you were becoming a party animal.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to the store this morning and bought a jar of HELLMANN'S (new) REAL WHIPPED TANGY DRESSING. Never saw this before. To me it still taste like their mayonnaise but it does have a little sharp taste to it. I do like it.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to the store this morning and bought a jar of HELLMANN'S (new) REAL WHIPPED TANGY DRESSING. Never saw this before. To me it still taste like their mayonnaise but it does have a little sharp taste to it. I do like it.



Will look for it, sounds good.


----------



## taxlady

I'm saying "Phew!" Our power was out for about 15 minutes. I think a lot of people have their A/C cranked way up today. It's 33C and feels like 42C!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Will look for it, sounds good.


Or you could add a bit of balsamic or cider vinegar to it. I find that adds a nice zip.


----------



## Addie

I tried the Miracle Whip mixed with the Mayo for the potato salad. Didn't care for that combo at all. Thank goodness I bought a small jar of MW. Will have to look for a small jar of Hellman's new product. Hopefully it can be found in a small jar also. I hate to buy a new product in the large size and find I don't like it in the end. 

Now the Hidden Valley new line of products starting with their Farmhouse Dressings to their new sandwich spreads, those are winners in my book. I always go for the ones that have garlic and Parmesan Cheese. And HV has never let me down yet. I wish their Farmhouse Parmesan Dressing came in gallon size jugs. I could make a meal out of that.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have to go out and water the plants and gardens.  Everything is dry and droopy, and our heat index continues into triple digits.  I'm dragging my feet....


----------



## pacanis

I was out for ten minutes. That was enough.
I noticed that when the AC kicks on I get a power flicker. I've never had that before. Definitely a lot of power usage on the grid.
All this talk of refreshing drinks has me hankering for a horchata.


----------



## Addie

I haven't been outside since last week and I intend to keep it that way until this heat wave breaks. I am no dummy! I am so glad my mailbox is inside the building.


----------



## GotGarlic

I volunteered at the master gardener helpline today from 10 am-2 pm, then ran a couple errands. Now I'm relaxing in the a/c with the doggie at my feet.


----------



## chopper

I did some mowing again today.  I have guests coming in tomorrow, and I don't want to have to mow when they are here.  Now I need to shower and run to the store before time to fix supper.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> There is a President's Choice clam-tomato juice with no MSG.
> 
> President's Choice - PC Tomato Clam Cocktail - Spicy customer reviews - product reviews - read top consumer ratings



I forgot about that one.  We don't go to Superstore (our PC stores out here, I think you have Loblaw's) that often.


----------



## LPBeier

I mentioned in the dinner thread that we were almost in a serious accident - a car behind us was speeding while we were stopped at a light and just before he hit he swerved, pulling on his emergency brake (which probably saved his life) and rammed into the back of a flatbed tow-truck. The driver was shaken up but only minor injuries and the tow truck driver ended up towing the car away. I am singing praises for sure.

This has thrown my timetable off and I just found out that the function I have been providing baked goods for this week needs extra for Friday on top of the 200 mini castle cakes I am making for the children that day.  So I am thankful the air-conditioner is working!

It also means I need a trip to the store in there for more ingredients so I better get off the computer and get to work!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I forgot about that one.  We don't go to Superstore (our PC stores out here, I think you have Loblaw's) that often.


Yup, we have Loblaw's and Maxi. I noticed at a bar that had gone cheap and bought the PC tomato-clam instead of the Clamato. I had a quick look at the ingredients, and woohoo, no MSG (or even yeast extract).


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I mentioned in the dinner thread that we were almost in a serious accident - a car behind us was speeding while we were stopped at a light and just before he hit he swerved, pulling on his emergency brake (which probably saved his life) and rammed into the back of a flatbed tow-truck. The driver was shaken up but only minor injuries and the tow truck driver ended up towing the car away. I am singing praises for sure.
> 
> This has thrown my timetable off and I just found out that the function I have been providing baked goods for this week needs extra for Friday on top of the 200 mini castle cakes I am making for the children that day.  So I am thankful the air-conditioner is working!
> 
> It also means I need a trip to the store in there for more ingredients so I better get off the computer and get to work!



Oh dear, glad you're OK, LP!


----------



## taxlady

I'm listening to Stirling tax to Fido (our cell phone provider). He got a SIM card for his tablet and will be paying $10/month for 100 kb of data. At home he uses our wireless network, but this will let him connect when there is no wireless. Well, he got the card about 1 1/2 weeks ago and it has never worked properly. Stirling hates talking to strangers. I do not want to pay $10/month for the next two years. It's a two year contract.

The call has just ended with no resolution. They say to take the Nexus 7 to a Fido store and let them try to program it. Hmmm, Stirling is an IT guy. I sure hope they can make this work.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished putting together the "tough parts" on my latest pistol build. Amazing how much difference there is in fitting the different parts together. But then that's like saying all mushrooms taste alike and won't make a difference in a dish.
Now I get to tear it all down and fine tune everything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I love me a bloody Caesar, but don't usually drink them because Clamato has a log of MSG. I drink them when they are made with store brand tomato-clam juice that doesn't have MSG.
> 
> I thought I would check to see if Clamato still has lots of MSG and found this in a Wikipedia article:
> 
> "Clamato is used primarily as a mix for alcoholic beverages (an estimated 60% of sales in the US in 2008[4]), and it is popular for this in both Canada and Mexico, but curiously much less so in the United States (outside of Canadian-American and Mexican-American communities)."
> 
> Bloody Caesar is quite a common drink up here in Canada, so I didn't get that a lot of the Yanks wouldn't know what you meant.
> 
> Another one of those funny, little cultural differences.



I don't think the one I drink every two years will bother me too much.  I don't have an MSG allergy.

I had never heard of a Caesar until I moved to Montana, so I thought they were a local thing.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get my cakes made but am having a few interuptions.  

TB called to say that he got the "dreaded bridge run" today.  Everyone has to drive it about once a month and this is his first time...on the same day that we had our almost collision on the exact same road.  He was okay with it though - better than I was actually!  At least his bus would take the impact the same as the tow truck.

Then the neighbour came over to tell me that MY car was being towed away.  We have exchanged spots because her disability needs are worse than mine at the moment and it is the only spot that is accessible.  My car was correctly parked in her spot and she is the only one authorized to have it towed.  I knew I parked it in the right spot so I went out (cane in hand) and had a chat with the tow truck driver.  He was in the whole wrong area of the complex.  He lowered my car and apologized.

One tow truck saves us and another almost gave me a heart attack!

So, back to baking.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to get my cakes made but am having a few interuptions.
> 
> TB called to say that he got the "dreaded bridge run" today. Everyone has to drive it about once a month and this is his first time...on the same day that we had our almost collision on the exact same road. He was okay with it though - better than I was actually! At least his bus would take the impact the same as the tow truck.
> 
> Then the neighbour came over to tell me that MY car was being towed away. We have exchanged spots because her disability needs are worse than mine at the moment and it is the only spot that is accessible. My car was correctly parked in her spot and she is the only one authorized to have it towed. I knew I parked it in the right spot so I went out (cane in hand) and had a chat with the tow truck driver. He was in the whole wrong area of the complex. He lowered my car and apologized.
> 
> One tow truck saves us and another almost gave me a heart attack!
> 
> So, back to baking.


 
You are lucky. Around here, once your car is hooked up, you lose! Wave By, By to your car and dig deep into your pocket to get it back. Fortunately for the car owner, towing rates are regulated by the local government along with storage. And if your car has been unfortunately booted, then you better not go home and tell your spouse what happened to the car. 

 When I worked in the Financial District I used to love Fridays at 5 p.m. Folks would come out of work and find a boot on their car due to an excessive amount of unpaid traffic and parking tickets. And by that hour everything was closed down. No way to pay those tickets until Monday. All you would hear was, "OMG, what am I going to tell my wife/husband. She/he will kill me." Pay those tickets folks. Don't let them pile up. But the real kicker is you can't move that car as long as there is a boot on it. In the meantime, it is collecting more tickets over the weekend for overdue parking. After 48 hours, if it is still sitting there, it is towed away. And now starts the vicious cycle. Tow charges, storage charges all on top of all those tickets. And if you are due for a license renewal, Uh uh! Ain't going to happen. As long as you have outstanding unpaid tickets, you can't get a new license or reregister your vehicle for another year. And if you have a professional license (doctor, hairdresser, nurse) you also can't renew that either if you have unpaid tickets. 

Believe me I don't find any of this funny. Just the stupidity of some people. There are folks whose glove compartments are stuffed with unpaid tickets. Then they have the nerve to complain. They are the ones who park every day right under the very same sign that says "No Parking". And all because they don't want to pay a fee for a parking garage. It is even cheaper if they sign a yearly contract and they are guaranteed a parking space seven days a week. Twenty-four hours a day. A lot cheaper than trying to pay off all those tickets all at once plus all the other charges and fines.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's way too hot to be outside, so I'm updating my PC.  I rarely use it anymore as iPad is so convenient, but I have 3 gigs of data of 10 left on my Verizon plan to use up before midnight tonight, and since I'm paying for it, I'm gonna use it!  I'll probably update my GPS system maps as well, while I'm at it.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> It's way too hot to be outside, so I'm updating my PC.  I rarely use it anymore as iPad is so convenient, but I have 3 gigs of data of 10 left on my Verizon plan to use up before midnight tonight, and since I'm paying for it, I'm gonna use it!  I'll probably update my GPS system maps as well, while I'm at it.



If I had a set amount of data, I would try to use every little bit, even if I had to stream Netflix.  As it is it stinks because we don't use hardly any minutes every month, but have to pay for 700, since that seems to be as low as we can go.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> If I had a set amount of data, I would try to use every little bit, even if I had to stream Netflix.  As it is it stinks because we don't use hardly any minutes every month, but have to pay for 700, since that seems to be as low as we can go.



I have the Share Everything plan, and don't really use much of the unlimited phone and text either.  However, since Verizon is also our internet provider, it is remarkably easy to blow through 10 gigs.  I have to wait till close to the end of the plan cycle in order to download anything, and forget about viewing movies and YouTubes.


----------



## taxlady

I'm melting. I have to do some stuff before tomorrow morning, when the new AC gets installed. But, this weather is draining me and it's too hot to work outside.


----------



## Kylie1969

Not been up long, had breakfast and now about to get on the exercise bike before having a lovely hot shower


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Debating over whether I want to grocery shop today, when it's way hot, or tomorrow, when it's going to be very way hot!  If nothing else, I'm a "pro" at "procrastinating".


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Debating over whether I want to grocery shop today, when it's way hot, or tomorrow, when it's going to be very way hot!  If nothing else, I'm a "pro" at "procrastinating".


Can you order groceries on the internet?


----------



## taxlady

I just moved most of the compost. I'll move the rest later. Pooped me out.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I have the Share Everything plan, and don't really use much of the unlimited phone and text either.  However, since Verizon is also our internet provider, it is remarkably easy to blow through 10 gigs.  I have to wait till close to the end of the plan cycle in order to download anything, and forget about viewing movies and YouTubes.



Are you using Verizon wireless as your internet provider?  We'd never be able to do that, on any given saturday we'll blow through more than 10 gigs streaming shows!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, this needs to go in Today's Funny!



I love it!!


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from work. It's to hot to cook. Dh is mowing the yard then we will talk him into taking us out for stir fry tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Are you using Verizon wireless as your internet provider?  We'd never be able to do that, on any given saturday we'll blow through more than 10 gigs streaming shows!



Yep, it's the only thing available outside of town, unless we go with Hughesnet or Blue, which are terribly slow and unreliable.  It's frustrating.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been on the exercise bike...had my nice hot shower, now off to blow dry my hair


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Yep, it's the only thing available outside of town, unless we go with Hughesnet or Blue, which are terribly slow and unreliable.  It's frustrating.



My best friend built a house in a new neighborhood in the boonies their only option was satellite until the week she moved in, then they put fiber optics to the house, now she's got better internet than me in the city (mine's pretty good though).


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> My best friend built a house in a new neighborhood in the boonies their only option was satellite until the week she moved in, then they put fiber optics to the house, now she's got better internet than me in the city (mine's pretty good though).



I'm jealous!  Sadly, that ain't gonna happen here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Debating over whether I want to grocery shop today, when it's way hot, or tomorrow, when it's going to be very way hot!  If nothing else, I'm a "pro" at "procrastinating".



Ice cream freezers, dairy aisles...I'd find a reason to go every day...convince a store manager to let me sit in the walk in freezer...


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ice cream freezers, dairy aisles...I'd find a reason to go every day...convince a store manager to let me sit in the walk in freezer...


 
I'm doing my weekly shop tomorrow.  Usually I hate going down the freezer aisles - but not this week!


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking of throwing a couple burgers on the grill while watching Kill Bill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking of throwing a couple burgers on the grill while watching Kill Bill.



Make sure they are rare...in keeping with the movie.  Vol 1 or 2?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm jealous! Sadly, that ain't gonna happen here.


 
Same here. Our mayor signed a contract with Comcast that makes it a losing proposition for Verizon to even wire Boston for Fios. Only the richer sections of the city can get it.


----------



## pacanis

Volume 1, PF.
Good, very good...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Volume 1, PF.
> Good, very good...



The 5, 6, 7, 8's - "Woo Hoo" - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ice cream freezers, dairy aisles...I'd find a reason to go every day...convince a store manager to let me sit in the walk in freezer...



We have central air in the house.  78 and dry feels too good to leave to go outside anywhere.  Besides, I have to buy cold items.  Even with a cooler and bottles of ice (I freeze old not-quite-2 quart juice bottles) I'm afraid my ice cream will melt and my steak will cook on the drive home.  I've now decided to go Saturday because Friday is supposed to be 97-98 .  Hoping I can beat any thunderstorms home.  Nothing like loading groceries into the trunk while it's pouring.  Sometimes I miss my van.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had a lovely dinner, now relaxing in the computer room with a nice cup of tea


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the AC installation guys. They are supposed to show up between 07h00 and 09h00. I'm hoping the weather doesn't prevent them from working. It's raining and we have a lightening alert! There was lightening in my town at 06h37 according to The Weather Network. The thunderstorm warning is supposed to be over at 08h00.

I'm sorta thinking it wouldn't be such a great idea for them to be working with my electricity during a thunderstorm.


----------



## taxlady

The rain has stopped and the sun is peeking out. The guys are here and have started working.

It turns out that our mansard gets in the way, so we had to figure out a different way to run the lines from the heat pump into the house. Now the pipe and power will have to go inside the guest bedroom a little ways. That guest bedroom is a bit of junk room, so Stirling and I had to move a bunch of stuff off the bed (all the clothes from the closet, which has the access hatch to the attic, were on the bed) and then take apart the bed and move it. We are both pooped.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The rain has stopped and the sun is peeking out. The guys are here and have started working.
> 
> It turns out that our mansard gets in the way, so we had to figure out a different way to run the lines from the heat pump into the house. Now the pipe and power will have to go inside the guest bedroom a little ways. That guest bedroom is a bit of junk room, so Stirling and I had to move a bunch of stuff off the bed (all the clothes from the closet, which has the access hatch to the attic, were on the bed) and then take apart the bed and move it. We are both pooped.




By the time you get that AC the heatwave will break...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> By the time you get that AC the heatwave will break...


I have been telling friends that when the cool air comes, they can thank me.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I have been telling friends that when the cool air comes, they can thank me.


 
 That's usually the way it works.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for the AC installation guys. They are supposed to show up between 07h00 and 09h00. I'm hoping the weather doesn't prevent them from working. It's raining and we have a lightening alert! There was lightening in my town at 06h37 according to The Weather Network. The thunderstorm warning is supposed to be over at 08h00.
> 
> I'm sorta thinking it wouldn't be such a great idea for them to be working with my electricity during a thunderstorm.


Because we are on TOU, I count the minutes until 7:00 p.m. and I can afford to turn on the A/C. I set my alarm so that I can turn it off before TOU switches. Gosh, I hate this. But the basement stays cool....maybe I'll get the basement cleaned before September...


----------



## taxlady

Air conditioning has been achieved.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Air conditioning has been achieved.



Yaaaayyy!!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Having a cup of coffee. It's looking like a do nothing day. Do it like you mean it.
Take it to the top babyyyy.

See what happens when people call me early in the morning and wake me up. Before 8 is rude! You would think after the 4th ring I'm not answering. So why immediately call back?

I'll probably change my mind and straighten up the garage. Well see. It will still be here tomorrow.


----------



## JoAnn L.

They just got done putting a new roof on our house today. Poor guys , it took them 3 days because of the heat. They had to keep taking breaks. They wouldn't  come in the house to cool off, they said that it would have been twice as hard to get back up on the roof. So we gave them plenty of ice cold water and we also had fans for them. They didn't complain at all, they said they were used to it. They did a beautiful job, it looks fantastic.


----------



## Andy M.

SO had a Dr. appt. and he called in a Rx to the wrong pharmacy.  I thought the easiest way to go would be to just hop in the car and pick it up as it was nearby and I was going out anyway.  Looked up directions and took off.  Road closed - detour.  I got really lost.  Finally found the place and got the Rx.  Then to the market to pick up some stuff for tonight's ceviche for dinner.  Then across town to get an Italian sub from the Centre Deli and home to AC and lunch.


----------



## KatyCooks

I am just settling down to do the Daily Telegraph crossword puzzles and sudokus.   "Nigel Slater's Dish of the Day" is on TV and he is making a rather lovely looking roasted pork joint at the moment.  (He roasted it with blackberries - which sounds quite unusual!)


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> SO had a Dr. appt. and he called in a Rx to the wrong pharmacy. I thought the easiest way to go would be to just hop in the car and pick it up as it was nearby and I was going out anyway. Looked up directions and took off. Road closed - detour. I got really lost. Finally found the place and got the Rx. Then to the market to pick up some stuff for tonight's ceviche for dinner. Then across town to get an Italian sub from the Centre Deli and home to AC and lunch.


 
Andy, you do know you can have your regular pharmacy contact the wrong one and have the 'script transferred to them if it is a refillable one. Will save a lot of aggravation later on.


----------



## Addie

Now where I live is a peninsular and the temps are always a couple of degrees lower than further inland. Our weather reports come from Logan Airport which is really out there on the ocean. 

So I got curious. I haven't been outside in more than a week due to the high temps. I went to the official weather site out at the airport. I went into shock! It is 99ºF. out there! So then I looked at the rest of the State. The farther inland you go, the higher the temps. And there is no breeze coming in off the ocean. Am I never going to be able to get out of this apartment again? 

My apartment is nice and cool. I really need to go down and check on my mail before the mailman begins to wonder why I am not picking it up. Am I dead? Am I sick? In this kind of heat the hallways are brutal. It is not so bad on the first floor. There is an AC in the laundry room and they leave the door open so the air goes out into the hall. And there are two heavy duty ACs in the Community Room. They leave them running continuously. Bless their hearts. But the second floor (my floor) and the third floor are too hot to go out into. Since heat rises, the third floor hall knocks the breath out of you. 

So since I can't leave my apartment I am going to go on a cleaning spree.


----------



## Zhizara

KatyCooks said:


> I am just settling down to do the Daily Telegraph crossword puzzles and sudokus.   "Nigel Slater's Dish of the Day" is on TV and he is making a rather lovely looking roasted pork joint at the moment.  (He roasted it with blackberries - which sounds quite unusual!)



Aha!  Another Sudoku lover!  I keep a small clipboard with puzzles on my desk in front of me at all times and totally enjoy the jigsaw puzzles.  Have you tried them yet?

I also keep another clipboard in the bathroom just in case I'm detained in there.


----------



## pacanis

I went to the eye doctor today. First time in a few years they have not raised the prescription on my contact. I'm not sure if reaching my plateau is a good thing or a bad thing...


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I WAS going to go to the pool, checked it out, and every car in our subdivision is there, along with a lot of noise.  Scratch that.  So I put a pork roast in the CP and doused it with Coca Cola and bbq sauce.


----------



## KatyCooks

Zhizara said:


> Aha! Another Sudoku lover! I keep a small clipboard with puzzles on my desk in front of me at all times and totally enjoy the jigsaw puzzles. Have you tried them yet?
> 
> I also keep another clipboard in the bathroom just in case I'm detained in there.


 
  I haven't reached the stage where I keep Sudoku puzzles in the bathroom yet!  

But yes, I do actually have Sudoku and Crossword puzzles available all the time otherwise!  Haven't done a jigsaw puzzle in many years though. 

Just started a Codeword, then on to the "quick" crossword.  I'll probably leave the Cryptic crossword til tomorrow.


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Well, I WAS going to go to the pool, checked it out, and every car in our subdivision is there, along with a lot of noise.  Scratch that.  So I put a pork roast in the CP and doused it with Coca Cola and bbq sauce.



Roast sounds really good.  But, then what else did you do?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, you do know you can have your regular pharmacy contact the wrong one and have the 'script transferred to them if it is a refillable one. Will save a lot of aggravation later on.



Yes, Addie, I do know that.  As it had already been filled I decided to go get it and save her a trip.  SO wiil have it transferred when she goes for a refill.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> And then what else did you do?



  I plugged it in and turned it to high.  Hoping for pulled pork in a few hours.  I put a sliced onion on the bottom.

I had a "real" coke left over from my trip, and just thought it sounded good.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Yes, Addie, I do know that. As it had already been filled I decided to go get it and save her a trip. SO wiil have it transferred when she goes for a refill.


 
Thank you Andy. I always appreciate it when someone answers a question I ask. Personally, I think you made the right decision to just go and pick it up. But did you really think it would be that simple?  Detour, getting lost! Ever heard of Murphy's Law? Murphy had his eye on you!


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> I plugged it in and turned it to high.  Hoping for pulled pork in a few hours.  I put a sliced onion on the bottom.
> 
> I had a "real" coke left over from my trip, and just thought it sounded good.



Still unwinding?  Good!  Enjoy!  Take time to process it all.  {{{{HUGS}}}}!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> Still unwinding?  Good!  Enjoy!  Take time to process it all.  {{{{HUGS}}}}!



Thanks sweetie!  I finally got the suitcases unpacked too!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Thank you Andy. I always appreciate it when someone answers a question I ask. Personally, I think you made the right decision to just go and pick it up. But did you really think it would be that simple?  Detour, getting lost! Ever heard of Murphy's Law? Murphy had his eye on you!



I'm willing to admit my sense of direction is world class awful.  I almost called the cops once to report my car's being stolen from a mall parking lot because I couldn't find it.  I eventually found it.

So any detour is a challenge.  I even try to out guess myself and turn left if my first thought is to turn right, knowing I'm always wrong.  Those are the times I was right.


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> I'm willing to admit my sense of direction is world class awful. I almost called the cops once to report my car's being stolen from a mall parking lot because I couldn't find it. I eventually found it.
> 
> So any detour is a challenge. I even try to out guess myself and turn left if my first thought is to turn right, knowing I'm always wrong. Those are the times I was right.


 

Wow, I didn't think there was anybody out there as bad as me!   I had to call the attendant one time when I simply could not find my car in a multi-storey car park.  So embarrassing when he found it straight away! I had told him I was sure it had been stolen! 

As for finding ANYWHERE - I am a disaster.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I plugged it in and turned it to high.  Hoping for pulled pork in a few hours.  I put a sliced onion on the bottom.
> 
> I had a "real" coke left over from my trip, and just thought it sounded good.



My cousin's husband makes pulled pork in the crockpot with just a can of Orange Crush. I had it once and didn't think it was that great, but my dad loves it. I like spices in mine.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy and Katy, glad I'm not the only one.  GPS is my friend.  I do OK outside, it's INside big buildings that I get lost!  I refer to myself as "directionally disabled."


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm enjoying a nice clean house courtesy of a Groupon I bought a couple months ago, along with a glass of wine. DH wants to go look at trucks. His Ford Escape is 12 years old and starting to have expensive problems. He wants to get an F-150, since we're doing all this work on the yard. Then he wouldn't have to rent the truck at Lowe's anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> My cousin's husband makes pulled pork in the crockpot with just a can of Orange Crush. I had it once and didn't think it was that great, but my dad loves it. I like spices in mine.



I've made CP meat with coke before, it's always pretty good.  I clipped a recipe from a newspaper many moons ago that used it.  Some say it was Pioneer Woman who started it, but my clipping predates her.


----------



## KatyCooks

All this talk of pulled pork is making my mouth water!   It's not something you see in my neck of the woods but every time I see it on TV I want some!  

Is it a regional thing in the US or can you get it everywhere?  I didn't notice anywhere selling it in AZ and the only other part of the US I have been to was New York City.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> All this talk of pulled pork is making my mouth water!   It's not something you see in my neck of the woods but every time I see it on TV I want some!
> 
> Is it a regional thing in the US or can you get it everywhere?  I didn't notice anywhere selling it in AZ and the only other part of the US I have been to was New York City.



I think it's everywhere, any US region will have its own recipe/blend.  For example, Hawaii has Kalua pork, cooked in a pit.  It's very popular in Mexico too.  Most do it in more traditional ways, the slow cooker just makes it very easy, and you get to ignore it till it's done.

I would think AZ has plenty of Mexican food, probably there would be your pulled pork.  Carnitas, Cochinita Pibil, etc.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> I think it's everywhere, any US region will have its own recipe/blend. For example, Hawaii has Kalua pork, cooked in a pit. It's very popular in Mexico too. Most do it in more traditional ways, the slow cooker just makes it very easy, and you get to ignore it till it's done.


 
I bet the pit version is really nice!  

I have a slow cooker so I could make it myself but the problem is the quantity.  Could I cook a piece of pork, shred it and freeze what I couldn't use straight away or would that ruin it?


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> I bet the pit version is really nice!
> 
> I have a slow cooker so I could make it myself but the problem is the quantity.  Could I cook a piece of pork, shred it and freeze what I couldn't use straight away or would that ruin it?



Sure.  My little roast is less than 2 pounds, and I added some extra pieces.  I usually get a whole pork loin, hack it to pieces, and freeze it in chops and chunks.   There's just 2 of us.  The pulled pork freezes well too.  Any cut will do, though many prefer pork shoulder and other fattier cuts.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Sure. My little roast is less than 2 pounds, and I added some extra pieces. I usually get a whole pork loin, hack it to pieces, and freeze it in chops and chunks. There's just 2 of us. The pulled pork freezes well too. Any cut will do, though many prefer pork shoulder and other fattier cuts.


 

Well I do believe I will give it a go then!   Though I really don't think I'll be using orange crush....    

I have seen several recipes that use cola so I would guess you would recommend it too?


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Well I do believe I will give it a go then!   Though I really don't think I'll be using orange crush....
> 
> I have seen several recipes that use cola so I would guess you would recommend it too?



Yes, just don't use diet.  Root beer and Dr. Pepper are also popular.  And homemade or good store-bought BBQ sauce.  Check around here, lots of good recipes!


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, just don't use diet. Root beer and Dr. Pepper are also popular. And homemade or good store-bought BBQ sauce. Check around here, lots of good recipes!


 
I only ever have the normal Coca Cola so that's no problem.  

Now, as for BBQ sauce....   I am not a fan of the stuff as I find it far too sweet and sickly (or too hot).    But I know you need a sauce for pulled pork, and I recently got something called "Jack Daniels Tennessee Style Barbecue Sauce" which is actually rather nice.  

Go on.  Are you appalled and disgusted?


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> I only ever have the normal Coca Cola so that's no problem.
> 
> Now, as for BBQ sauce....   I am not a fan of the stuff as I find it far too sweet and sickly (or too hot).    But I know you need a sauce for pulled pork, and I recently got something called "Jack Daniels Tennessee Style Barbecue Sauce" which is actually rather nice.
> 
> Go on.  Are you appalled and disgusted?



Sounds good to me!  A bit of vinegar unsweetens things too.


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> I only ever have the normal Coca Cola so that's no problem.
> 
> Now, as for BBQ sauce....   I am not a fan of the stuff as I find it far too sweet and sickly (or too hot).    But I know you need a sauce for pulled pork, and I recently got something called "Jack Daniels Tennessee Style Barbecue Sauce" which is actually rather nice.
> 
> Go on.  Are you appalled and disgusted?




OK by me.  I use bottled BBQ sauce because I really like it.  If you don't like sweet sauce (I don't either) there are alternatives.  I like Bullseye Original.  Weber Hickory smoke is a close second.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I only ever have the normal Coca Cola so that's no problem.
> 
> Now, as for BBQ sauce....   I am not a fan of the stuff as I find it far too sweet and sickly (or too hot).    But I know you need a sauce for pulled pork, and I recently got something called "Jack Daniels Tennessee Style Barbecue Sauce" which is actually rather nice.
> 
> Go on.  Are you appalled and disgusted?


I didn't used to think I liked BBQ sauce, because I had only tried the sweet one. There are loads of styles of BBQ sauce and they don't need to be sweet. They can be anywhere from mild to fiery hot. They are easy to make.

If you can get pork shoulder (I prefer bone-in for extra flavour), I think that would be your best bet for pulled pork. Tougher, fattier meats, that have grisly bits work well when slow cooked. The grisly bits melt and make it easier to pull apart the meat when it's done and add an unctuous mouth feel to the sauce.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds good to me! A bit of vinegar unsweetens things too.


 
Well then I have a plan!  Thanks Dawgluver!


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> OK by me. I use bottled BBQ sauce because I really like it. If you don't like sweet sauce (I don't either) there are alternatives. I like Bullseye Original. Weber Hickory smoke is a close second.


 
I honestly thought I was going to be in a minority of one for not liking sweet BBQ sauce, so it's nice to know I'm not alone!  

Very few BBQ sauces are available in my local supermarkets - and certainly not those you have quoted Andy.  I'd have to get them online and that puts the costs up quite considerably.  But there are more appearing on the shelves lately, so I will definitely keep my eye out for those two.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I didn't used to think I liked BBQ sauce, because I had only tried the sweet one. There are loads of styles of BBQ sauce and they don't need to be sweet. They can be anywhere from mild to fiery hot. They are easy to make.
> 
> If you can get pork shoulder (I prefer bone-in for extra flavour), I think that would be your best bet for pulled pork. Tougher, fattier meats, that have grisly bits work well when slow cooked. The grisly bits melt and make it easier to pull apart the meat when it's done and add an unctuous mouth feel to the sauce.


 

I can definitely get bone-in shoulder Taxlady - I want maximum flavour for my lovely pulled pork!  (Well hopefully, my lovely pulled pork!)     I will give this a go next weekend and report back on the results!


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> I honestly thought I was going to be in a minority of one for not liking sweet BBQ sauce, so it's nice to know I'm not alone!
> 
> Very few BBQ sauces are available in my local supermarkets - and certainly not those you have quoted Andy.  I'd have to get them online and that puts the costs up quite considerably.  But there are more appearing on the shelves lately, so I will definitely keep my eye out for those two.



There's no reason you can't make your own.  The recipes are straight forward and you get to change them at will to get the flavor you want.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Well then I have a plan!  Thanks Dawgluver!



Hope you enjoy!

One of our members, Gravy Queen, is also from UK, and awhile back made pulled pork, having never had it before either.  She fell in love with it too!  Good luck!  There are so many good recipes!


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> There's no reason you can't make your own. The recipes are straight forward and you get to change them at will to get the flavor you want.


 

This of course is very true!


----------



## pacanis

I love sweet sauce. And hot sauce and smoky sauce and vinegar based sauce... My favorite is sweet with a hot kicker. I guess it's similar to sweet and sour pork. I like a multi-flavored BBQ sauce.

I just finished prepping some cucumbers for this spicy chinese cucumber salad recipe | use real butter
I'll use some Korean fermented chili paste that I have.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> One of our members, Gravy Queen, is also from UK, and awhile back made pulled pork, having never had it before either. She fell in love with it too! Good luck! There are so many good recipes!


 
We are very deprived of pulled pork in the UK it seems!   Which is daft because we have some great pork meat available.   I hope Gravy Queen visits soon - we can compare notes!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I love sweet sauce. And hot sauce and smoky sauce and vinegar based sauce... My favorite is sweet with a hot kicker. I guess it's similar to sweet and sour pork. I like a multi-flavored BBQ sauce.
> 
> I just finished prepping some cucumbers for this spicy chinese cucumber salad recipe | use real butter
> I'll use some Korean fermented chili paste that I have.


 

From this, I am going to guess you just love sauce!  

You know, having read all about your "makin bacon" exploits, I didn't have you pictured "prepping" cucumbers!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> From this, I am going to guess you just love sauce!
> 
> You know, having read all about your "makin bacon" exploits, I didn't have you pictured "prepping" cucumbers!


 
Yes I do!  I'm pretty open when it comes to BBQ sauces, though there are some real clunkers out there... nothing that can't be doctored up though. Sweet Baby Ray's has a Hickory and Vidalia Onion sauce that is heaven on ribs.

Oh, and I've got some bacon thawing for the stuffed shrooms, too. 
Man can't live by cucumbers alone


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Yes I do!  I'm pretty open when it comes to BBQ sauces, though there are some real clunkers out there... nothing that can't be doctored up though. Sweet Baby Ray's has a Hickory and Vidalia Onion sauce that is heaven on ribs.
> 
> Oh, and I've got some bacon thawing for the stuffed shrooms, too.
> Man can't live by cucumbers alone


 
I love stuffed shrooms!!   Should I book a flight over??


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I love stuffed shrooms!! Should I book a flight over??


 
I'll put a few on the back of the grill for you


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'll put a few on the back of the grill for you


 
Aw!  Thanks!   BTW what type of mushrooms are we talking about here?  I'm assuming it's the Portobello?


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Aw!  Thanks!   BTW what type of mushrooms are we talking about here?  I'm assuming it's the Portobello?



They are nice, I also like white button mushrooms


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I I recently got something called "Jack Daniels Tennessee Style Barbecue Sauce" which is actually rather nice.



That actually sounds like a lovely sauce Katy


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Aw! Thanks!  BTW what type of mushrooms are we talking about here? I'm assuming it's the Portobello?


 
Baby 'Bellos, or Crimini as they are also called.
Note to self, still need to slice bacon thinner so it stretches better when wrapping mushrooms  Or I suppose I could use smaller mushrooms


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> That actually sounds like a lovely sauce Katy


 
It's very tasty!  I was quite surprised to see it on my local Sainsburys shelf.  (I don't drink whiskey but I thought it must make the sauce less sweet - and it did!)


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Baby 'Bellos, or Crimini as they are also called.
> Note to self, still need to slice bacon thinner so it stretches better when wrapping mushrooms  Or I suppose I could use smaller mushrooms


 

Now, to be fair Pacanis, you said you were "stuffing" mushrooms!  I thought you were chopping the bacon into little bits and adding garlic and herbs and EVOO...  

But no. 

I may need to cancel my ticket...    how can a "wrapped" mushroom compare to a stuffed one?


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Now, to be fair Pacanis, you said you were "stuffing" mushrooms!  I thought you were chopping the bacon into little bits and adding garlic and herbs and EVOO...
> 
> But no.
> 
> I may need to cancel my ticket...    how can a "wrapped" mushroom compare to a stuffed one?


I don't think wrapping precludes stuffing.


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> Now, to be fair Pacanis, you said you were "stuffing" mushrooms!  I thought you were chopping the bacon into little bits and adding garlic and herbs and EVOO...
> 
> But no.
> 
> I may need to cancel my ticket...    how can a "wrapped" mushroom compare to a stuffed one?



You underestimate our pacanis.  One of the reasons you wrap a food in bacon is to hold in the stuffing.  Apologies are in order.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> You underestimate our pacanis.  One of the reasons you wrap a food in bacon is to hold in the stuffing.  Apologies are in order.



Indeed.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I don't think wrapping precludes stuffing.


 
That is very true.  *puts cancellation on hold*

So, what else is going with the shrooms pray tell?


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.


 

Is it okay that I am laughing out loud right now???


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Is it okay that I am laughing out loud right now???



We tend to do that around here.  We also take Paypal or cheques.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> It's very tasty!  I was quite surprised to see it on my local Sainsburys shelf.  (I don't drink whiskey but I thought it must make the sauce less sweet - and it did!)



I was going to ask which supermarket...I will have to see if we can get it over here


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you enjoy!
> 
> One of our members, Gravy Queen, is also from UK, and awhile back made pulled pork, having never had it before either.  She fell in love with it too!  Good luck!  There are so many good recipes!



I believe it was my recipe she made. Here it is. Just like with BBQ sauce, you can adjust the seasonings to your liking:  Slow Cooker Pulled Pork


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> I was going to ask which supermarket...I will have to see if we can get it over here


 
I sent you a PM by the way.  (I am having such trouble navigating on this site!) I will get used to it and work it out though.  

But I am loving being here.  What great people!    I love being in a place with like-minded people from all over.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I sent you a PM by the way.  (I am having such trouble navigating on this site!) I will get used to it and work it out though.



Yep, got it Katy 

Here is the recipe again

Chicken Stroganoff


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I sent you a PM by the way.  (I am having such trouble navigating on this site!) I will get used to it and work it out though.
> 
> But I am loving being here.  What great people!    I love being in a place with like-minded people from all over.


You do seem to fit right in with our wackiness.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks sweetie!  I finally got the suitcases unpacked too!



What?  You ran out of clean underwear in the suitcase already?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm willing to admit my sense of direction is world class awful.  I almost called the cops once to report my car's being stolen from a mall parking lot because I couldn't find it.  I eventually found it.
> 
> So any detour is a challenge.  I even try to out guess myself and turn left if my first thought is to turn right, knowing I'm always wrong.  Those are the times I was right.



LOL!!!  I had the same thing happen to me in Denver...someone had parked their van in front of my VW and I couldn't see it.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Now, to be fair Pacanis, you said you were "stuffing" mushrooms! I thought you were chopping the bacon into little bits and adding garlic and herbs and EVOO...
> 
> But no.
> 
> I may need to cancel my ticket... how can a "wrapped" mushroom compare to a stuffed one?


 
I did both. So it's double good. 
I stuffed the mushrooms with cream cheese, cheddar cheese and chopped pickled jalapenos, then placed it on a strip of bacon that had been halved and arranged in a +. Bring up the ends and secure with a toothpick. Grill until done. Yummo!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  You ran out of clean underwear in the suitcase already?



No, I just turned them inside out.  Nice and fresh now.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> ...One of the reasons you wrap a food in bacon is to hold in the stuffing...


 
Exactly! Bacon and toothpicks trumps duct tape and wire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Andy and Katy, glad I'm not the only one.  GPS is my friend.  I do OK outside, it's INside big buildings that I get lost!  I refer to myself as "directionally disabled."



Wait until you cross the Continental Divide and all the rivers go the wrong way...we even have one that flows north.  I also can't figure it out if I am inside, Shrek is always correcting me about which way things are...I just know if they are to my left or right when I go out the kitchen door.  Somehow though, I never get lost around town once I'm in the car.  I know the best way to get there.


----------



## pacanis

Here you go, Katy.
About 4-8 o'clock are some stuffed and wrapped mushrooms.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wait until you cross the Continental Divide and all the rivers go the wrong way...we even have one that flows north.  I also can't figure it out if I am inside, Shrek is always correcting me about which way things are...I just know if they are to my left or right when I go out the kitchen door.  Somehow though, I never get lost around town once I'm in the car.  I know the best way to get there.



I've never gotten the "go north, then west, then south" thing.  I've only recently somewhat mastered "left" and "right".  And the Muddy Red flows north (up) too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> No, I just turned them inside out.  Nice and fresh now.



Shrek thought I was the only one that did that.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> We tend to do that around here. We also take Paypal or cheques.


 

Do the words "dream on" mean anything to you?


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> You do seem to fit right in with our wackiness.


 

Aw!  That is so nice!  

Actually, that is TOO nice!


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Do the words "dream on" mean anything to you?



Yes, it's a song, right?


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I did both. So it's double good.
> I stuffed the mushrooms with cream cheese, cheddar cheese and chopped pickled jalapenos, then placed it on a strip of bacon that had been halved and arranged in a +. Bring up the ends and secure with a toothpick. Grill until done. Yummo!


 
*swoons*


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Do the words "dream on" mean anything to you?



ROFL


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been to the chippie and bought back and eaten our fish and chips...gee it was good, but we are soooo full right now


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> Do the words "dream on" mean anything to you?



Ooo, an Aerosmith fan, huh? 

And now, thanks to you Katy, I have a new earworm to deal with.   Better than the insurance commercial I had to deal with earlier, so it's all good.


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon we went for a walk...we braved the cold weather!

It was raining, very, very cold...I was rugged up in a turtleneck jumper, a coat a beanie, the umbrella and yet my face was frozen...I needed a balaclava


----------



## CrystalWriter

I spent this morning putting together a boxed flower bed. Ready to plant crocus sativus (Saffron). Seems cheaper to grow and prepare my own, rather than spend close to £5 for a tiny amount, which may only serve 2 recipes. 

For £5 I've purchased close to 40 bulbs, which if they all grow will produce roughly 2 tablespoons worth of saffron strands. 

I've written a rough draft of a novel, which has roughly 30 odd recipes all using saffron. So it will help me edit, without sending a crazy amount of money. _The novel revolves heavily around the spice_


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I've never gotten the "go north, then west, then south" thing. I've only recently somewhat mastered "left" and "right". And the Muddy Red flows north (up) too!


 
Now that is one I never have a problem with. The Atlantic is always east and I know Revere is north. I live one block from The Atlantic and just two blocks from the Revere line.


----------



## Addie

Okay old timers, here is a blast from the past.

I have been watching the *Original Lassie* series with Jan Clayton and Tommy Rettig. Do any of you remember the ice box they had instead of a fridge? And Jeff's friend Porky?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> This afternoon we went for a walk...we braved the cold weather!
> 
> It was raining, very, very cold...I was rugged up in a turtleneck jumper, a coat a beanie, the umbrella and yet my face was frozen...I needed a balaclava


Here you go, a pretty pink balaclava:


----------



## pacanis

Is that the one with June Lockhart as Timmy's mother?

I've been wracking my brain trying to come up with dinner tonight.

I'm leaning towards seafood, but seafood doesn't always fill me up unless it's breaded, like perch,, so it would need a really good side. 
And while a clambake would be good, I don't want to put my face over all that steaming food. I don't want as "hot" of a dish.
And the heatwave (even though I am air-conditioned) has me leaning towards something that doesn't take a long time to either prep or cook. Not unless it's totally new to me, then I might put in the extra effort.

I'm not locked into seafood though, so any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## pacanis

Damn it! I just missed an opportunity to run off some door knockers 
I'm sitting here at work and saw the car come in and turn around. No doubt they knocked at the house and disturbed my dogs' rest 
Even though I know they are *normal* people, some of my customers are Jehovahs, That door to door thing really ticks me off and I like to let them know it.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Damn it! I just missed an opportunity to run off some door knockers
> I'm sitting here at work and saw the car come in and turn around. No doubt they knocked at the house and disturbed my dogs' rest
> Even though I know they are *normal* people, some of my customers are Jehovahs, That door to door thing really ticks me off and I like to let them know it.


Back in the 80s, on a day that I was ill and had very little brains, an older lady JW wouldn't go away. My ex saw the situation. He took off all his clothes and came and stood next to me. She was fumbling in her bag for some propaganda. When she looked up she said, "Hoh boy!"; stuffed her publications back in her bag; and ran down the stairs. She never came back. In fact, we never had any JW visits again in that flat.


----------



## pacanis

I love it! 
With my luck though, seeing as how I wouldn't have an SO standing next to me, she'd take it as an invite to come in 
And the one I saw get out at my neighbor's house after they left here I'd be in *big* trouble if you know what I mean


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I love it!
> With my luck though, seeing as how I wouldn't have an SO standing next to me, she'd take it as an invite to come in
> And the one I saw get out at my neighbor's house after they left here I'd be in *big* trouble if you know what I mean


Wanna be careful of that.

Now I'm reminded of another story from that flat. The flat was on the third floor, so the outside door was on the second floor and there were inside stairs to my flat. One morning someone rang the bell. I was asleep and it woke me. I buzzed him in and he said he wanted to read my electric meter. "Can I see some ID?" He pointed at the Q (for Hydro Quebec, our electric company) on his collar. I said, "That's a Q, not ID. I want ID with your picture on it." He replied, "This is good enough." Me, "Fine, wait here."

I went and got the Riot shotgun. It's a short barrelled, 12 gauge, pump action shotgun. By the time I got to the door, he was hurrying down the stairs.

I think he really was from Hydro Quebec. After that, whenever someone wanted to read my meter, the person always had ID out and facing the glass door, before they rang my bell. There must have been a note in my file.  

I just realized that this must all have happened in the late '70s, because by the '80s, we were living up north in a log cabin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No one comes in unless I recognize them or they show properID...when I set up appointments for cable, etc. I make sure they know that when I set it up.  LOL!  I don't have to reach far for protection.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No one comes in unless I recognize them or they show properID...when I set up appointments for cable, etc. I make sure they know that when I set it up.  LOL!  I don't have to reach far for protection.


I didn't feel I needed protection. I was just giving him the option of not going back for his ID.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> *Is that the one with June Lockhart as Timmy's mother? *


 
No. The series started in the late 50's and Tommy Rettig played Jeff. His widow mother was played by Jan Howard and Grandpa lived with them also. Then a couple of years later, the mother got married and they sold the farm. That is when J. Lockart and her husband bought the farm. Jeff's family couldn't take Lassie with them so they left her there for Timmy and the new family. It was on every Sunday night at 7.


----------



## pacanis

I hate when people say they can't take their dog with them.
Were they moving into an apartment with restrictions?
It's not like insurance companies had a "hot breed" list back in the fifties.

So the Lassie I grew up with was a cast off dog. I may never recover.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I hate when people say they can't take their dog with them.
> Were they moving into an apartment with restrictions?
> It's not like insurance companies had a "hot breed" list back in the fifties.
> 
> So the Lassie I grew up with was a cast off dog. I may never recover.


 
I put that akin to finding a home with just one bedroom and telling your children you can't take them with you. No room for them.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I hate when people say they can't take their dog with them.
> Were they moving into an apartment with restrictions?
> It's not like insurance companies had a "hot breed" list back in the fifties.
> 
> So the Lassie I grew up with was a cast off dog. I may never recover.



  What always got me was that Lassie was played by a variety of boy dogs.  They must have had terrible gender identity issues.  "Hey, girl, Timmy's in the well again!"


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> What always got me was that Lassie was played by a variety of boy dogs. They must have had terrible gender identity issues. "Hey, girl, Timmy's in the well again!"


 
There were several reason for the gender skullduggery! Female Collies are smaller and their coasts don't look as full on camera. Male Collies are stronger and easier to train than the females. And lastly, most purebred Collies have not been spayed (or neutered) and their cycle of pending motherhood interferes with filming schedules. 

But most of all it was all about the fullness of the coat and promoting the breed. TV was a perfect vehicle for this.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, the boy dogs were prettier.

Just got back from the pool, 2 hours without rugrats!  Then came the swarm.  I held my ground/water and finished my book on my Kindle in its waterproof case.  Best investment I've made.


----------



## pacanis

Come on Addie, just admit it.
Boys are smarter than girls.


----------



## Dawgluver

Think that only holds true for collies, Pac.  Sorry.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Think that only holds true for collies, Pac. Sorry.



 I agree.


----------



## Addie

Sorry Pac. Only in the sciences. but for common sense, the girls take it all the way. We also have a higher tolerance to pain. Men are babies when it comes to pain. When they get the flu, they complain that the hair on their arms hurts and they cry. But we still love all of you. Men are just so adorable. And so helpless. Most of the time we love taking care of you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Sorry Pac. Only in the sciences. but for common sense, the girls take it all the way. We also have a higher tolerance to pain. Men are babies when it comes to pain. When they get the flu, they complain that the hair on their arms hurts and they cry. But we still love all of you. Men are just so adorable. And so helpless. Most of the time we love taking care of you.



Addie, I will mail you DH the next time he gets sick. I do not love taking care of him.  He is not adorable when in that state, he is a whiney twit.  Thankfully, he rarely gets sick.  Lucky for him, he knows better.

As has been oft said, if men could have babies, there would be no babies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I hate when people say they can't take their dog with them.
> Were they moving into an apartment with restrictions?
> It's not like insurance companies had a "hot breed" list back in the fifties.
> 
> So the Lassie I grew up with was a cast off dog. I may never recover.




That makes Lassie a Famous Rescue Dog!!!


----------



## Andy M.

You women!  At the drop of a hat you cart out the same old wise cracks about men.  Men have to be stronger!

...to put up with all the crap women dish out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey!  I didn't say anything...


----------



## Kylie1969

Got up and had a lovely shower, now about to have some breakfast


----------



## pacanis

Geez, Addie... next time tell me to roll up my pant legs 
Women do not have a higher tolerance to pain than men. They may very well have less, or at least they like to talk about it all the time. Just go back through this thread. So there


----------



## grumblebee

Addie said:


> Sorry Pac. Only in the sciences. but for common sense, the girls take it all the way.



WHAT?? I am a HUGE science buff. I know more about science (and ENJOY learning it) than most guys I know...


----------



## taxlady

Okay, enough of the gender stereotypes.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Okay, enough of the gender stereotypes.



Nah.


----------



## pacanis

Seriously (to Linda).

And you guys were no help at all suggesting something for dinner to me  Time to scrounge. I'm getting tired of eating Hershey's Kisses every time I walk past the kitchen


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm having a BAT sandwich...BACON, Avocado and Tomato.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm having a BAT sandwich...BACON, Avocado and Tomato.


 
Sadly, I don't have two of the three 

I'm seeing how much stuff I can fit in my 10" CI skillet right now. And watching the Clint Trilogy. I wish one of these times they'd start them earlier or even reverse the order (it's not like they were a series). I doubt I'll last through The Good, the Bad and the Ugly...


----------



## Kylie1969

I have just finished a huge load of ironing...one happy bunny here


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Sadly, I don't have two of the three
> 
> I'm seeing how much stuff I can fit in my 10" CI skillet right now. And watching the Clint Trilogy. I wish one of these times they'd start them earlier or even reverse the order (it's not like they were a series). I doubt I'll last through The Good, the Bad and the Ugly...



They are about $5 a piece on Amazon right now...then you could watch them in whatever order you wanted.

The BAT sand was good...not enough bacon


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing on the computor. Had a great day off. Got the dog in for grooming, went out for supper then a nice long walk with dh, great day!


----------



## Kylie1969

We went for a long walk, not as cold out there today 

Have just had a lovely pizza for lunch, feeling quite full now


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CrystalWriter said:


> I spent this morning putting together a boxed flower bed. Ready to plant crocus sativus (Saffron). Seems cheaper to grow and prepare my own, rather than spend close to £5 for a tiny amount, which may only serve 2 recipes.
> 
> For £5 I've purchased close to 40 bulbs, which if they all grow will produce roughly 2 tablespoons worth of saffron strands....



I planted those in a garden bed in our first house, maybe 10 or so bulbs.  They bloomed for a few years, then we moved.  The new owners probably had no idea why they had crocuses blooming in autumn!  I used a pair of tweezers to pull the tiny strands from the flower, then put them on paper towels to dry before I put them in a jar.  Had enough for a couple pots of soup each year.


----------



## Kylie1969

We watched the final of Masterchef UK today and the lady I wanted/thought would win did actually win 

The 3 finalists were all brilliant cooks, the talent is amazing


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I planted those in a garden bed in our first house, maybe 10 or so bulbs.  They bloomed for a few years, then we moved.  The new owners probably had no idea why they had crocuses blooming in autumn!  I used a pair of tweezers to pull the tiny strands from the flower, then put them on paper towels to dry before I put them in a jar.  Had enough for a couple pots of soup each year.


Labour, that's the reason saffron is so expensive. Back in the middle ages, it was in recipes for everything. Labour was cheap.


----------



## simonbaker

Procrastinating about getting into the shower. I need to get off this computor & get ready for mass.   

Today is our daughters special day that we celebrate every year. 14 years ago today we legally adopted her from the state of South Dakota. It was a closed adoption with no contact from the birth parents by their choice.  We always do something special on this day the 21st of July.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Procrastinating about getting into the shower. I need to get off this computor & get ready for mass.
> 
> Today is our daughters special day that we celebrate every year. 14 years ago today we legally adopted her from the state of South Dakota. It was a closed adoption with no contact from the birth parents by their choice.  We always do something special on this day the 21st of July.



Aww, congrats to the Simonbakers and daughter!  Have a great time!


----------



## Katie H

Just finished tidying up after breakfast and am about to go outside to do the daily morning watering of all the plants.  Of course, Bella will be there to, um, supervise.

We have to water at least twice a day this time of the year.  The temp has been dancing around the 100+F mark for a week now with no end in sight.  Yesterday there was a slight breeze and by mid-afternoon all the potted plants were bone dry and some had begun to wilt.

However, on the positive side, looks as though we're nearing the end of the Japanese beetle attack.  They've been here over a month and have nearly totally denuded our beautiful ornamental plum trees.  I checked the beetle traps early last evening while it was still light and they weren't as full as they have been.  It will be interesting what I discover when I go outside in a few minutes.

The trees will recover but I feel bad that they get so savagely attacked.


----------



## bakechef

I love it when Rob's gaming friends come over, I get help from him to clean the house! 

He never liked to vacuum because my Kenmore canister was too complicated   I got him his own upright and now he does most of the vacuuming!

So that's what we are doing, some much needed detail cleaning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Convincing myself getting laundry done today will make tomorrow nicer.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished mowing the crabgrass.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm about to try making homemade fresh mozzarella, using this recipe. I bought the non-recommended Junket rennet by accident. We'll see what happens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just finished mowing the crabgrass.



Did it have anything to say about it?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Procrastinating about getting into the shower. I need to get off this computor & get ready for mass.
> 
> Today is our daughters special day that we celebrate every year. 14 years ago today we legally adopted her from the state of South Dakota. It was a closed adoption with no contact from the birth parents by their choice. We always do something special on this day the 21st of July.


 
That is one lucky little girl! She gets two birthdays. And she has you and DH for loving parents.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooo, an Aerosmith fan, huh?
> 
> And now, thanks to you Katy, I have a new earworm to deal with.  Better than the insurance commercial I had to deal with earlier, so it's all good.


 

Now really!  How is this my fault???    (Also, what's an earworm?)    (Don't worry, I know what it is _*now*_ - I went to look it up!  I seriously thought it was some kind of horrible bug!)   

And for the record, I am not an Aerosmith fan!  :p  :p   In fact I am a musical philistine.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am just about to head out, lots of things to get at the shops today, then dropping by mums to see her, it has been 3 weeks, cant wait to catch up


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> I am just about to head out, lots of things to get at the shops today, then dropping by mums to see her, it has been 3 weeks, cant wait to catch up


 
Aw!  Have a lovely visit with your mum!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> Now really! How is this my fault???  (Also, what's an earworm?)  (Don't worry, I know what it is _*now*_ - I went to look it up! I seriously thought it was some kind of horrible bug!)
> 
> And for the record, I am not an Aerosmith fan! :p :p In fact I am a musical philistine.


 
Earworm is a perfect description. A tune that just wiggles around in your ear and head and you can't get it out.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Aww, congrats to the Simonbakers and daughter!  Have a great time!



Thank you! It was a great day together!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> That is one lucky little girl! She gets two birthdays. And she has you and DH for loving parents.


She is our whole world! I really believe that kids define the word "love". Thanks Addie!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> She is our whole world! I really believe that kids define the word "love". Thanks Addie!


 
SB, one of the nicest things about being adopted is knowing that you were truly wanted because you were "chosen." And someone loved you enough to make sure you had very loving parents with a nice home who could give you all the things you deserved and she couldn't give you. Your daughter has three people who truly love her.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> SB, one of the nicest things about being adopted is knowing that you were truly wanted because you were "chosen." And someone loved you enough to make sure you had very loving parents with a nice home who could give you all the things you deserved and she couldn't give you. Your daughter has three people who truly love her.



I hope to be able to thank them from the bottom of my heart someday.and 2 for you & your daughter


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm about to try making homemade fresh mozzarella, using this recipe. I bought the non-recommended Junket rennet by accident. We'll see what happens.



Love "TheKitchn"!  Please let us know how your mozz turns out, OK?  It's something I've thought about trying, but basically I'm too lazy to do.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have had a wonderful day, most of it spent with mum 

I got a few things at the supermarket this morning, then headed to Big W for a few bits and pieces

I have been driving around all day in lots of rain, it has been raining on and off all day, quite steady rain too 

Took mum to do some grocery shopping as she had nothing in as she has been away for 3 weeks

Had a lovely tea and now relaxing with a cup of tea, soon to head into the lounge and watch some Masterchef


----------



## chopper

Glad Mum is back Kylie, and that you had a nice tea together.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Love "TheKitchn"!  Please let us know how your mozz turns out, OK?  It's something I've thought about trying, but basically I'm too lazy to do.



It turned out very well if I do say so myself! I used two tablets of the rennet and it thickened up nicely. My hands got tired of stretching it, so it was a little rough this morning, but it tastes great!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> It turned out very well if I do say so myself! I used two tablets of the rennet and it thickened up nicely. My hands got tired of stretching it, so it was a little rough this morning, but it tastes great!
> 
> View attachment 18305


w00t! I've been wanting to make mozzarella for a few years, but I'm too lazy and I'm not sure where to find milk that isn't UHT pasteurized. I'm pretty sure I can get rennet at the health food store and maybe even citric acid, but a wine making store would certainly have the citric acid.


----------



## GotGarlic

I did get the citric acid at a health food store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have to go do laundry...at least the laundromat has good AC.


----------



## Dawgluver

Tearing the house apart looking for my new waterproof cover for my new Kindle Paperwhite.  I'm hoping I didn't leave it up at the lake.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> It turned out very well if I do say so myself! I used two tablets of the rennet and it thickened up nicely. My hands got tired of stretching it, so it was a little rough this morning, but it tastes great!



Oooo, such a pretty lump of lusciousness!  If it were mine I'd pair it with some tomatoes fresh off the vine.  But it isn't mine...and I don't have tomato plants in my yard  ...so I guess it's all yours!


I am turning off the computer, plugging it into its power cord, and going to try and accomplish something around this house.  Anything.  Got to stop having fun with my DC friends.  Here I go.  No _stopping me now..._ *sigh*


----------



## Kylie1969

It is so cold again here this morning!

Have the heating on, about to get on the exercise bike too, that will warm me up


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Glad Mum is back Kylie, and that you had a nice tea together.



Thanks so much Chops 

It is so nice to have her back!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching Diners, Drive-ins and Dives. One place was making baklava with walnuts. Now I really want to try making maple walnut baklava.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks so much Chops  It is so nice to have her back!
> 
> *It is so cold again here this morning!
> 
> Have the heating on, about to get on the exercise bike too, that will warm me up*


 
Kylie, last Christmas Poo and his wife bought me a Shawl. And I love it. When my shoulders are cold, all of me will never feel warm. If I put on a sweater, I am always pushing up the sleeves when I have to put my hands in water. Same thing with long sleeves on a nightgown or top. But the shawl is perfect. It covers my shoulders and leaves the bottom of my arms free. The pointed sides when I sit down cover my knees and keep my legs warm. I even wore it under my coat. It was perfect to wrap around my neck so I didn't have to wear a scarf. And it was just as warm as a sweater, but much lighter. With the shawl, I never have to push up the thermostat.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds like a great idea Ads 

I am the same when doing dishes etc, rolling up sleeves of my jumpers or hoodies

I did warm up nicely on the bike...had to turn the heating off after that as I was too warm


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I hit the shops again and bought Steve a new pair of work pants (slacks) and also some new office shirts and a new tie, a lovely burgundy colour 

I then went and dropped in on mum again and we had a lovely iced finger bun each for morning tea 

This afternoon I have been washing and ironing all Steve's new work clothes and watching some Eastenders


----------



## chopper

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Watching Diners, Drive-ins and Dives. One place was making baklava with walnuts. Now I really want to try making maple walnut baklava.



Let us know how it turns out if you make it.  I have never made it either, but would love to try to do that some day too.  I am sure that would be a hit if I made it for brunch some time when we get together with friends.


----------



## Andy M.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Watching Diners, Drive-ins and Dives. One place was making baklava with walnuts. Now I really want to try making maple walnut baklava.



PAG, here's the family recipe.  You won't be disappointed.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/our-armenian-style-paklava-81609.html


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got up, getting on the exercise bike soon then a nice hot shower 

Have a few things to get at the shops again and then some pottering in the garden this afternoon


----------



## taxlady

I took Stirling to the dentist and hit the health food store and an ethnic supermarket while he was being seen. Then we picked up his, now repaired, work server, which hadn't liked the lightning storms. On the way home we stopped at the health food store again and picked up some goat ice cream. It's the only one I could find that is made with cream and doesn't have stuff like "organic locust bean gum" and "organic guar gum". I just want real ice cream with no stuff that doesn't belong. It tastes better. Never mind all the junk that's in the stuff from the supermarket.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I took Stirling to the dentist and hit the health food store and an ethnic supermarket while he was being seen. Then we picked up his, now repaired, work server, which hadn't liked the lightning storms. On the way home we stopped at the health food store again and picked up some goat ice cream. It's the only one I could find that is made with cream and doesn't have stuff like "organic locust bean gum" and "organic guar gum". I just want real ice cream with no stuff that doesn't belong. It tastes better. Never mind all the junk that's in the stuff from the supermarket.


 
Sounds like you need to get an ice cream maker TL!   (Do you eat ice cream regularly?)


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Sounds like you need to get an ice cream maker TL!   (Do you eat ice cream regularly?)


No, we don't eat a lot of ice cream. We used to be able to get Haagen Dazs, which was wonderful, but I can't find it this summer. Stirling and I have been saying that we need an ice cream maker, now that we can't just buy good stuff. I wonder what this goat ice cream will be like.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> No, we don't eat a lot of ice cream. We used to be able to get Haagen Dazs, which was wonderful, but I can't find it this summer. Stirling and I have been saying that we need an ice cream maker, now that we can't just buy good stuff. I wonder what this goat ice cream will be like.


 
I can't say I have ever tried goat ice cream.  But I can't see why it wouldn't be very nice.   I look forward to reading your "review".


----------



## Kylie1969

Katy, in England you can have your icecream left out of the freezer for some time cant you...I remember when I was there and Steve left it on the counter for hours

Over here it has to be put straight back into the freezer or else it will melt


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Katy, in England you can have your icecream left out of the freezer for some time cant you...I remember when I was there and Steve left it on the counter for hours
> 
> Over here it has to be put straight back into the freezer or else it will melt


 

Oh Kylie!  That's just mean!     But OH so true!  You have to plan WELL in advance if you want ice cream from a tub in the freezer!  (People have been known to "soften" their ice cream in the microwave....  not me, obviously.)


----------



## Kylie1969

That is what I thought, it takes a while to soften it as it is so cold

It is annoying in Summer here though, especially if you are out and about and you buy an icecream, you have to eat in quickly or it all melts down your hand


----------



## KatyCooks

This last fortnight, you would have felt right at home here Kylie!   It hasn't been like England at all and ice cream has been melting all over the place!


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds good to me 

I really loved England when I was over there on holiday!

What areas are close to where you live Katy?


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds good to me
> 
> I really loved England when I was over there on holiday!
> 
> What areas are close to where you live Katy?


 
I'm glad you enjoyed your visit!  

Um, as for what is "close", well Stone Henge is about 30 miles to the west.  Winchester (with a very fine cathedral) is about 16 miles to the south.   London is around 49 miles to the east.    30 miles to the south is the coast.  North is a scary place that we "southerners" don't go....    (though I have been to Scotland!)  I'm kidding!!  I've been to Manchester, Liverpool and York and lived to tell the tale.  

I did try to put my town on the "map" on here, but (just like trying to put a profile picture up earlier today) it was a failure.  

Where did you visit when you were here?  Any favourites?


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I can't say I have ever tried goat ice cream.  But I can't see why it wouldn't be very nice.   I look forward to reading your "review".


It's lovely. There is just teensiest aftertaste of goat sometimes, but not in a bad way. No billy goat aroma/taste. It's not quite as rich as cow ice cream, but I have noticed that with other goat milk/cream products.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> It's lovely. There is just teensiest aftertaste of goat sometimes, but not in a bad way. No billy goat aroma/taste. It's not quite as rich as cow ice cream, but I have noticed that with other goat milk/cream products.


 
I had a feeling it would be okay!   

Not because I have had goat ice cream.   But I have had goat's cheese - and that can vary from really mild to quite strong.  (I prefer the milder varieties so I am sure the ice cream would be very nice.)   

I guess the acid test is - would you have it again?


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I had a feeling it would be okay!
> 
> Not because I have had goat ice cream.   But I have had goat's cheese - and that can vary from really mild to quite strong.  (I prefer the milder varieties so I am sure the ice cream would be very nice.)
> 
> I guess the acid test is - would you have it again?


Oh yeah, I'm looking forward to trying the chocolate.


----------



## pacanis

Goat milk fudge is good. I'm not sure how I'd like the extra bite/something in ice cream, but I'm curious to hear how it was.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Andy M. said:


> PAG, here's the family recipe.  You won't be disappointed.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/our-armenian-style-paklava-81609.html



Thank you! Will definitely have to give it a try.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Goat milk fudge is good. I'm not sure how I'd like the extra bite/something in ice cream, but I'm curious to hear how it was.


It was good. There isn't that bite. Whoever is keeping those goats knows to keep the billy goat away from the nanny's or maybe doesn't have one. As I mentioned, there is a *subtle* "goat aftertaste" some of the mouthfuls, but not all. It just wasn't as rich as good cow's cream ice cream.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I'm glad you enjoyed your visit!
> 
> Um, as for what is "close", well Stone Henge is about 30 miles to the west.  Winchester (with a very fine cathedral) is about 16 miles to the south.   London is around 49 miles to the east.    30 miles to the south is the coast.  North is a scary place that we "southerners" don't go....    (though I have been to Scotland!)  I'm kidding!!  I've been to Manchester, Liverpool and York and lived to tell the tale.
> 
> I did try to put my town on the "map" on here, but (just like trying to put a profile picture up earlier today) it was a failure.
> 
> Where did you visit when you were here?  Any favourites?



Katy, I went to York too, that was nice there 

Also Bakewell, Castleton, both in the lake district

I went to Liverpool, Bridlington, Sheffield (where I stayed with Steve) Nottingham, Melton Mobray and of course London 

We also went to Ireland (Steve and I) and stayed in Dublin

So love the UK


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It was good. There isn't that bite. Whoever is keeping those goats knows to keep the billy goat away from the nanny's or maybe doesn't have one. As I mentioned, there is a *subtle* "goat aftertaste" some of the mouthfuls, but not all. It just wasn't as rich as good cow's cream ice cream.




So that's 3 out of 4 Baa's???


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So that's 3 out of 4 Baa's???


 
It sounds like something that would be better in some flavors and not others. Sounds like 3 out of 4 to me


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So that's 3 out of 4 Baa's???


More like 4 out of 5 baa's.

It's quite good with triple sec.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> That is what I thought, it takes a while to soften it as it is so cold
> 
> It is annoying in Summer here though, especially if you are out and about and you buy an icecream, you have to eat in quickly or it all melts down your hand



Which is why I always order mine in a cup.  You could always try my SILs method - she likes the cone but doesn't like the melt, so she asks for hers in a cup with the cone on top for the really hot days. 



taxlady said:


> More like 4 out of 5 baa's.
> 
> It's quite good with triple sec.



taxy, EVERYTHING is good with triple sec.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve is now home so we are about to cook dinner


----------



## simonbaker

Up at 3 30 am & cannot sleep, I probably should try & go back to sleep, full day today.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww that is no good that you cant sleep SB, hope you managed to get back to sleep


----------



## Kylie1969

Not been up long, about to get organised and go and do the grocery shopping

Need to get a few things for mum too, so I will be going to her place after the shops


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Not been up long, about to get organised and go and do the grocery shopping
> 
> Need to get a few things for mum too, so I will be going to her place after the shops


 
Happy Thursday Kylie! I'll be there in an hour and a half or so!

About to watch two episodes of Hell's Kitchen. Then off to bed _probably_.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Katy 

Do you watch or have watched Kitchen Nightmares too? We love both the UK and US versions of it, we love Gordon, he is great, so funny!


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Katy
> 
> Do you watch or have watched Kitchen Nightmares too? We love both the UK and US versions of it, we love Gordon, he is great, so funny!


 
I watch anything with Gordon in it!    So yes, both the UK and US Kitchen Nightmares.   Though he doesn't do the UK version any more.  (It wasn't as entertaining as the US version in any case.)


----------



## Kylie1969

Yes, we watched all 5 seasons of the UK version and then when that finished we started watching the US one 

Have you watched all Gordon's cookery shows, there was 20 of them? We have got them all lined up to watch


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, we watched all 5 seasons of the UK version and then when that finished we started watching the US one
> 
> Have you watched all Gordon's cookery shows, there was 20 of them? We have got them all lined up to watch


 
I would be very surprised if I have missed any!    They are heavily advertised here, so I would have had to be locked up in a dungeon with no TV to have missed one!    I also have his biography and a couple of his cookery books.   I have something like 170ish cookery books mind you, and I really only use about 5 or 6 on a regular basis.  (Plus I get most of my recipes online these days).


----------



## Dawgluver

DH called, very excited, he'd just heard that there is a flame thrower that kills weeds.  I had heard of them, figured, go big or go home, so I ordered this:


. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00004Z2FQ/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Along with the trigger attachment and cart.

New toy!  And it does a lot of other stuff, like melting ice from the steps.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ooo, fire Dawg!  Cool! 

I'm mulling over the idea of throwing a couple of logs in the fireplace and striking up a fire.  Seriously!  After all my bit... crabbing about hot weather!  Instead, I could just get my blood flowing by cleaning a room.  Not as romantic, but certainly needed. *sigh*


----------



## pacanis

Good luck with that. Mine hasn't been used since the first two seasons I bought it for, ice season and weed season.


----------



## Dawgluver

I figured, if nothing else, it will be good to use with the chimney starter....


----------



## pacanis

I've seen lots of pics of folks using them to start fires in pits.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I would be very surprised if I have missed any!    They are heavily advertised here, so I would have had to be locked up in a dungeon with no TV to have missed one!    I also have his biography and a couple of his cookery books.   I have something like 170ish cookery books mind you, and I really only use about 5 or 6 on a regular basis.  (Plus I get most of my recipes online these days).



That made me laugh 

What is his biography like Katy?

I have read Marco Pierre White's biography and I loved that


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> That made me laugh
> 
> What is his biography like Katy?
> 
> I have read Marco Pierre White's biography and I loved that


 
Good!  I am always glad to provide amusement!  

Okay, I am a huge fan of Gordon, but my honest opinion on his biography is that he came across slightly whiny.   That said, it did give a lot of background information that was very interesting.   If you are a real fan and want to know his background then it's worth reading.  If you only have a passing interest - probably not.


----------



## taxlady

I'm running up and downstairs copying files using a USB key. You see, I have the latest MS operating system, Windows 8, with all the current updates. Stupid thing won't let me see the other computers on our home network. I am not a happy camper.


----------



## pacanis

Still tweaking things, huh Taxy?
One day it will be working the way you want.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Still tweaking things, huh Taxy?
> One day it will be working the way you want.


I'm installing software and my professional tax software has pricing that I want to copy from my desktop computer.

Plus, there is data I need on this computer. I wish MS would remember that not everyone is using the latest version of Windog. 

I'll probably get everything working the way I want it when I don't need QuickBooks® or my professional tax software. Then I can dump MS and switch to Linux. Of course, there will be a learning curve with that too.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Good!  I am always glad to provide amusement!
> 
> Okay, I am a huge fan of Gordon, but my honest opinion on his biography is that he came across slightly whiny.   That said, it did give a lot of background information that was very interesting.   If you are a real fan and want to know his background then it's worth reading.  If you only have a passing interest - probably not.



Thanks for that Katy...I am a real fan and would love to know about his background and childhood etc

Has he only the one out do you know?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I'm installing software and my professional tax software has pricing that I want to copy from my desktop computer.
> 
> Plus, there is data I need on this computer. I wish MS would remember that not everyone is using the latest version of Windog.
> 
> I'll probably get everything working the way I want it when I don't need QuickBooks® or my professional tax software. Then I can dump MS and switch to Linux. Of course, there will be a learning curve with that too.



Admit it taxy, you'll "probably get everything working the way I want it" right before they come out with Windows 9.


----------



## Kylie1969

Had mum over this afternoon for lunch, that was nice


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Admit it taxy, you'll "probably get everything working the way I want it" right before they come out with Windows 9.


I will probably get everything working more or less the way I want it. There is too much built in stupid in Windog for me to be completely happy with it.


----------



## bakechef

Someone local just opened a cupcake shop with other baked goods next door to work, that was lunch.  It was a chocolate cupcake filled with ganache and topped with peanut butter frosting. It was excellent!  I'm pretty sure that she uses swiss meringue buttercream, because it was very fluffy and not overly sweet.

So eating a delicious cupcake is what I'm doing!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Someone local just opened a cupcake shop with other baked goods next door to work, that was lunch.  It was a chocolate cupcake filled with ganache and topped with peanut butter frosting. It was excellent!  I'm pretty sure that she uses swiss meringue buttercream, because it was very fluffy and not overly sweet.
> 
> So eating a delicious cupcake is what I'm doing!



I want Bakechef's lunch.

Just got back from the vet with Beagle, for routine vaccinations, she has a big lump on her chest which I thought might be a lypoma (fatty, noncancerous tumor).  The new intern thought, after needle aspiration, that it might be a round cell tumor, which may or may not be cancerous, and recommended removal.  I'm going to get a second opinion.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I want Bakechef's lunch.
> 
> Just got back from the vet with Beagle, for routine vaccinations, she has a big lump on her chest which I thought might be a lypoma (fatty, noncancerous tumor).  The new intern thought, after needle aspiration, that it might be a round cell tumor, which may or may not be cancerous, and recommended removal.  I'm going to get a second opinion.


(((Hugs))) to you and Beagle. The vet didn't suggest a biopsy? Or would a biopsy be as much stress on Beagle as removing the tumour?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) to you and Beagle. The vet didn't suggest a biopsy? Or would a biopsy be as much stress on Beagle as removing the tumour?



Thanks Taxy.  Yes, I wondered about a biopsy too.  They did a needle aspiration, and it was inconclusive.  I do want to talk to our usual vet, this was a new graduate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Geez Dawg,  I hope everything works out OK for you and Beagle.  If you need to go away to recuperate you guys can always go rest here:







I saw a story about this place, Dog Bark Park Inn | Dog Folk Art Chainsaw Gallery | Cottonwood Idaho USA on the news and though of you right away!

PS ~ I want bakechef's lunch too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez Dawg,  I hope everything works out OK for you and Beagle.  If you need to go away to recuperate you guys can always go rest here:
> 
> I saw a story about this place, Dog Bark Park Inn | Dog Folk Art Chainsaw Gallery | Cottonwood Idaho USA on the news and though of you right away!
> 
> PS ~ I want bakechef's lunch too.



  Thanks, CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, and I'm heading down to the basement to wash and dry my Graylocks - cuz they ain't "Goldi-" anymore.   I figure even if it's cool enough to do it in the upstairs bathroom I have everything all set up downstairs.  I always wash it in the basement - the utility tub down there is easier to lean in to than the bathtub, plus the water pressure is marginally better.  Next time you see me I'll be all bee-yoo-tee-full!  Or at least my hair will be clean.


----------



## Kylie1969

That looks great!



Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez Dawg,  I hope everything works out OK for you and Beagle.  If you need to go away to recuperate you guys can always go rest here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a story about this place, Dog Bark Park Inn | Dog Folk Art Chainsaw Gallery | Cottonwood Idaho USA on the news and though of you right away!
> 
> PS ~ I want bakechef's lunch too.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I would be very surprised if I have missed any!    They are heavily advertised here, so I would have had to be locked up in a dungeon with no TV to have missed one!    I also have his biography and a couple of his cookery books.   I have something like 170ish cookery books mind you, and I really only use about 5 or 6 on a regular basis.  (Plus I get most of my recipes online these days).



Katy, I have now got Gordon's ebook, Humble Pie, I will start reading it once I finish the ebook I am on now 

He does have a follow up one called Playing With Fire, apparently that one is more about his restaurants, his staff, tips on how to run a successful business, things like that...not sure if I need to read that one, but I may


----------



## CWS4322

DL--good idea to get that second opinion. No offense, but a new grad...

And what am I doing today? Planning the picnic lunch for tomorrow at the farm. So far, I've made mayo...plan on doing egg salad sandwiches on a whole wheat...pita or kaiser. Haven't made the bread, yet. Have to run into the village to get yeast. And, I'm thinking some Vietnamese rolls stuffed with shrimp, radish sprouts, zucchini, and whatever else I find in the garden (okay, the shrimp is from the freezer) and a sort of sweet-sour dipping sauce. Thinking about some sort of cookie for dessert...


----------



## pacanis

I _was_ trimming branches from my maple shrub... until I saw this 

That would explain where the dead hornets in my driveway have been coming from.
So I went into the house and ate a big bowl of spaghetti, green beans and garlic bread. You know, to mull things over


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I _was_ trimming branches from my maple shrub... until I saw this
> View attachment 18343
> That would explain where the dead hornets in my driveway have been coming from.
> So I went into the house and ate a big bowl of spaghetti, green beans and garlic bread. You know, to mull things over


Oh dear.

We had good luck with some stuff from Raid for hornets. You wait until dusk or dark, when the wasps are less active, then you spray them from 10 feet away. I had Stirling do it, all wrapped up and with all but his eyes covered. Turned out that it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I was trimming branches from my maple shrub... until I saw this
> 
> That would explain where the dead hornets in my driveway have been coming from.
> So I went into the house and ate a big bowl of spaghetti, green beans and garlic bread. You know, to mull things over



Wow!  You'll have to save it when it's abandoned.  A friend collects old hornet nests, they're pretty cool.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> We had good luck with some stuff from Raid for hornets. You wait until dusk or dark, when the wasps are less active, then you spray them from 10 feet away. I had Stirling do it, all wrapped up and with all but his eyes covered. Turned out that it wasn't necessary.



  Hope Stirling was able to get out of that garb!


----------



## pacanis

That's hilarious, Linda!
Are you sure you just didn't dress him up like that for a photo op? 

I use drione dust. That's what I hit the one with in the first post here. It will be interesting to see if I need to hit this one more than once because of it's size. And if the hornets scramble to get their young out like before. For some reason the dust didn't kill the larvae.

And I'll probably leave it there. The one is still hanging onto the eave of my chicken coop and nothing has tried to build another hive there.

It would be a good use for my torch though


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Wow!  You'll have to save it when it's abandoned.  A friend collects old hornet nests, they're pretty cool.


They are cool. I hated having to spray that nest, but it was on our tiny patio and I had already been stung 12 times when we discovered it.


----------



## vitauta

so, where do the hornets get their masking tape or plaster of paris from?  no, seriously, what is their nest material like?  is it hard, strong, pretty, or intricate inside, what?  

that is one cool outfit stirling was wearing! i'll bet he enjoyed dressing up too, right?


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> so, where do the hornets get their masking tape or plaster of paris from?  no, seriously, what is their nest material like?  is it hard, strong, pretty, or intricate inside, what?
> 
> that is one cool outfit stirling was wearing! i'll bet he enjoyed dressing up too, right?



Here ya go, Vit:

http://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/iiin/bhornets.html


----------



## pacanis

It's like paper, Vit. Crisp paper.
I'm not sure what they eat to be able to make it.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> It's like paper, Vit. Crisp paper.
> I'm not sure what they eat to be able to make it.



The article I attached (I see we posted at the same time!) says it's chewed wood pulp.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, I just read that.
I wonder where they go for the wood? You would think the tree would appear damaged if it was the same tree.


----------



## Dawgluver

One article said the queen gets wood from fences, logs, and cardboard.


----------



## vitauta

thanks, dawg.  who knew, you can get an education here at dc....


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hope Stirling was able to get out of that garb!


I had to help. I helped him get into it.


pacanis said:


> That's hilarious, Linda!
> Are you sure you just didn't dress him up like that for a photo op?


 No, I had been stung 12 times and it had made me ill. I was concerned. On the other hand, Stirling thinks it was for the photo op.


> I use drione dust. That's what I hit the one with in the first post here. It will be interesting to see if I need to hit this one more than once because of it's size. And if the hornets scramble to get their young out like before. For some reason the dust didn't kill the larvae.
> 
> And I'll probably leave it there. The one is still hanging onto the eave of my chicken coop and nothing has tried to build another hive there.
> 
> It would be a good use for my torch though


I guess the empty nest scares off other insects.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ....I had Stirling do it, all wrapped up and with all but his eyes covered. Turned out that it wasn't necessary.



Nice.  "Sunday Best", right?


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice.  "Sunday Best", right?


Just winter clothes in the middle of summer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I _was_ trimming branches from my maple shrub... until I saw this



Whoa, that's some multi-family housing unit there pac!  Stay safe when you go after those buggers.


Geez, my "What are you doing?" isn't anywhere near as exciting.  I'm about ready to shut down here and head out to the grocery store.  Seems someone around here likes to eat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_You settle down Himself, I'm leaving already..._


----------



## vitauta

c'mon, it has the look of a bona fide hazmat suit....


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm putting together my new flame thrower.  Too windy to try it out today.

Just got done shucking some marginal local corn that DH bought as a United Way fundraiser.  Sadly, it looks beautiful, but was gummy when we tried a couple ears yesterday.  It's destined for chicken corn soup.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> c'mon, it has the look of a bona fide hazmat suit....


That's what I was trying for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek found a wasp nest outside our front door, under the deck of the apartment upstairs.  It was new only about 3 inches long.  I got a can of spray, he waited until ot was dark last night and sprayed it from the doorway.  The only place to aim from and be able to see it.  It appears to be dead today.

Glad Taxlady and Stirling were able to get their nest with much humour.  Stirling, all he needed was a shield and lance.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Glad Taxlady and Stirling were able to get their nest with much humour.  Stirling, all he needed was a shield and lance.



Not sure Stirling would be able to move with a shield and a lance.  Reminds me of Ralphie's little brother in the snowsuit in "A Christmas Story".


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> We had good luck with some stuff from Raid for hornets. You wait until dusk or dark, when the wasps are less active, then you spray them from 10 feet away. I had Stirling do it, all wrapped up and with all but his eyes covered. Turned out that it wasn't necessary.



That is good though, better to be safe than sorry


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been up, had a nice hot shower and now enjoying some breakfast 

We are heading out for a walk a bit later, other than that, a lazy day at home


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just about to start picking apart those lobsters.  Hope I win the arm-wrestling contest.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just come back from a walk, the weather is amazing today, sunny, warm and blue as skies 

Having some lunch now, a bit late for us, but better late than never


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just about to start picking apart those lobsters. Hope I win the arm-wrestling contest.


 
Once I twist the tail and claws off, I use scissors to cut the shell. Saves a lot of aggravation.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm doing my last nebulizer of the day for my asthma. This new one seems to be working much better.  I was in the ER Tuesday and almost admitted until the doctor figured out that the more ventilin they were giving me the worse my symptoms were getting - rapid heart rate, high bp, vertigo, etc.  He ordered the new one stat and I started to feel better as soon as the treatment was done.

I have to stay away from major triggers until things settle down.  I am hoping for rain!

I also am really happy I finally got connected with DC again.  I have been having problems with my new computer and our network, but I am back. I haven't got the voice software going yet but the touch pad and the keyboard are easy for me to use.


----------



## Addie

PF I don't know if you felt the vibes, but I sent you 1001 blessings a short while ago. I was getting all my laundry together. My hip started to hurt, but as usual I ignored it. I figured I would sit down very shortly. I went to the bathroom to get the dirty towels, and by the time I got near the kitchen, I could feel myself going down. That beautiful red stool was right there for me to reach out to and it kept me from banging my head on the counter corner. I slid out the steps and pulled myself up and sat on that fantastic stool until the pain subsided. All is well, Angel of Mercy!  And a few for you! 

I have noticed this past month that the pain in my left hip used to travel only over to my spine. I would sit when it got to there. Now the pain starts in both hips and heads right for the spine. So I am going to have to make some adjustments as to when I recognize when it is time for me to sit instead of pushing through. Unfortunately there is nothing they can do. I have stents in both groins. This is a circulation problem. And it cannot be corrected. Many years ago I had an MRA done on my circulation. The vascular doctor showed the results to both me and the Poo. Even I was able to see how bad I was. My aorta was almost completely blocked. There was no blood flowing in either leg. And those were the good spots. Why I was still alive was a mystery.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have recently finished our pork belly for tea, gee it was delicious!

It turned out perfectly, the crackling was crispy, crunchy and golden brown and the pork was moist and tender...loved it!

Now going to go and watch some Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching the tube. It's drizzling here, so I'll mess with the hive tomorrow morning instead.
I'll have to see what size ladder I'll need.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm doing my last nebulizer of the day for my asthma. This new one seems to be working much better.  I was in the ER Tuesday and almost admitted until the doctor figured out that the more ventilin they were giving me the worse my symptoms were getting - rapid heart rate, high bp, vertigo, etc.  He ordered the new one stat and I started to feel better as soon as the treatment was done.
> 
> I have to stay away from major triggers until things settle down.  I am hoping for rain!
> 
> I also am really happy I finally got connected with DC again.  I have been having problems with my new computer and our network, but I am back. I haven't got the voice software going yet but the touch pad and the keyboard are easy for me to use.


I'm glad they figured out about your nebulizer. I hate having to go to ER.

Is your new computer running Win 8? If so, I sympathize. I have been having problems with it and getting on our home network. (Okay, some of that was getting used to our new anti-virus and internet security software, Kaspersky.)


----------



## taxlady

Addie, you take care of yourself, please.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF I don't know if you felt the vibes, but I sent you 1001 blessings a short while ago. I was getting all my laundry together. My hip started to hurt, but as usual I ignored it. I figured I would sit down very shortly. I went to the bathroom to get the dirty towels, and by the time I got near the kitchen, I could feel myself going down. That beautiful red stool was right there for me to reach out to and it kept me from banging my head on the counter corner. I slid out the steps and pulled myself up and sat on that fantastic stool until the pain subsided. All is well, Angel of Mercy!  And a few for you!
> 
> I have noticed this past month that the pain in my left hip used to travel only over to my spine. I would sit when it got to there. Now the pain starts in both hips and heads right for the spine. So I am going to have to make some adjustments as to when I recognize when it is time for me to sit instead of pushing through. Unfortunately there is nothing they can do. I have stents in both groins. This is a circulation problem. And it cannot be corrected. Many years ago I had an MRA done on my circulation. The vascular doctor showed the results to both me and the Poo. Even I was able to see how bad I was. My aorta was almost completely blocked. There was no blood flowing in either leg. And those were the good spots. Why I was still alive was a mystery.



Must be why I woke up smiling instead of frowning.  I'm glad that stool is working for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Addie and PF, I go away for a short bit and you fall to pieces!  You have my love, thoughts and prayers.

Taxy, I am running Windows 8.  The one saving grace on this new machine is that it is a full notebook AND a tablet in one.  So there are times when the touch pad works easier and if not, I just have to open the top and I have a notebook with good sized keyboard.  As for the connections, it is really our house and not the computer.  Because of the layout, the wireless doesn't work from front to back so we have two networks in the house.  I didn't quite realize this (and they are both similarly named) and wasn't changing back and forth.

This is my computer ASUS TAICHI


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning 

We hopefully have the handyman coming over today to relay some pavers...and of course it has been raining...it was perfectly sunny last Friday when he was meant to come!

I just thought it was not best to lay pavers when everything is wet or it is raining...but I could be wrong...hopefully!


----------



## KatyCooks

Good morning Kylie and happy Monday!  (I am an hour and a quarter away from Monday) 

We had rain here today too.  (Wow!  Rain in England!  Whatever next! ) And no, not a good plan to lay paving slabs (which I assume is what "pavers" are).


----------



## taxlady

We're munching our way through some Camembert. It's still perfect, but by smell, it will be overripe soon. So we are forcing ourselves to finish it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Firefly_, have soup working on the stove.  Going to go for a shower, finally, they've been doing laundry upstairs all day.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> We're munching our way through some Camembert. It's still perfect, but by smell, it will be overripe soon. So we are forcing ourselves to finish it.


 

TL, that sounds like quite the ordeal...  all that lovely, er, I mean abominable, cheese...   awful...


----------



## KatyCooks

This thread can include non-food related stuff right?

So apart from a pork triumph today, I also had a stab at re-covering the seat of an old chair.   I have long wanted to try my hand at re-upholstery and I found a suitable chair a few weeks ago.  It is old but not antique.  (So good for "playing" with.)  The chair only cost £5 ($7.50) (Aus$8.30)


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching _Firefly_, have soup working on the stove. Going to go for a shower, finally, they've been doing laundry upstairs all day.


 
Firefly.   I just discovered this gem last year.   What a crying shame this show didn't take off (excuse the pun).   A western set in a sci fi world.  What is not to love about this?  Loved the writing, loved the actors, loved the show.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> This thread can include non-food related stuff right?


 
Sure. It's for whatever you happen to be doing.
Although sometimes it seems it's for people getting sick


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Firefly.   I just discovered this gem last year.   What a crying shame this show didn't take off (excuse the pun).   A western set in a sci fi world.  What is not to love about this?  Loved the writing, loved the actors, loved the show.



I drive Shrek mad by saying lines before the actor does.  I've lost count how many times I've seen all the episodes.  I will watch anything created by Joss Whedon, last night it was _Dollhouse_.  If you don't know about Joss Whedon, I can point you in the right direction to find all the stuff he has done.  If you do know about him...he's way cool, huh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Sure. It's for whatever you happen to be doing.
> Although sometimes it seems it's for people getting sick



Sometimes that's all that's happening...misery loves company, ya know.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I drive Shrek mad by saying lines before the actor does.  I've lost count how many times I've seen all the episodes.  I will watch anything created by Joss Whedon, last night it was _Dollhouse_.  If you don't know about Joss Whedon, I can point you in the right direction to find all the stuff he has done.  If you do know about him...he's way cool, huh?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sometimes that's all that's happening...misery loves company, ya know.


 
Is that where that saying came from?


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I drive Shrek mad by saying lines before the actor does. I've lost count how many times I've seen all the episodes. I will watch anything created by Joss Whedon, last night it was _Dollhouse_. If you don't know about Joss Whedon, I can point you in the right direction to find all the stuff he has done. If you do know about him...he's way cool, huh?


 
Joss Whedon is, without doubt, way cool!  

(I was besotted with Angel back in the day.)  

Hm...  this makes me wonder, what if I said "Farscape" to you?


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


>


 
Brilliant!


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Joss Whedon is, without doubt, way cool!
> 
> (I was besotted with Angel back in the day.)
> 
> Hm...  this makes me wonder, what if I said "Farscape" to you?


Wasn't that Australian? Well, whatever, it was frelling good.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> Good morning Kylie and happy Monday!  (I am an hour and a quarter away from Monday)
> 
> We had rain here today too.  (Wow!  Rain in England!  Whatever next! ) And no, not a good plan to lay paving slabs (which I assume is what "pavers" are).



Thanks Katy 

No way, you cant be having rain over in the UK surely 

I love the rain, I have always said to Steve I was born in the wrong country...it should have been the UK


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Wasn't that Australian? Well, whatever, it was frelling good.


 
It was. And of course two of the actors turned up in another excellent US show ...  care to name it TL (or PF)?  Or indeed anyone?


----------



## Kylie1969

Katy, yes pavers are paving slabs


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Katy
> 
> No way, you cant be having rain over in the UK surely
> 
> I love the rain, I have always said to Steve I was born in the wrong country...it should have been the UK


 
Yes.  My gorgeous heatwave is over.   

But I have loved two solid weeks of sun!  

On the other hand, I do love all the greenery in the summer in Britain.  (Two visits to southern Arizona have cured me of any notions of wanting sun ALL the time.)   New York was different - their weather is as ridiculous and changeable as ours - I felt really at home there!


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> It was. And of course two of the actors turned up in another excellent US show ...  care to name it TL (or PF)?  Or indeed anyone?


If no one else can tell us soon, you better. I have no idea.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> If no one else can tell us soon, you better. I have no idea.


 

TL, have you never watched Stargate?

(the series, not the film... though actually, I did like the film too - for once wooden acting from an "action figure" was appropriate!)  James Spader was excellent as always of course.

But I digress!  In the Stargate series, Ben Browder and Claudia Black both turned up.  And they played central figures in Farscape.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> TL, have you never watched Stargate?
> 
> (the series, not the film... though actually, I did like the film too - for once wooden acting from an "action figure" was appropriate!)  James Spader was excellent as always of course.
> 
> But I digress!  In the Stargate series, Ben Browder and Claudia Black both turned up.  And they played central figures in Farscape.


Oh yeah, I remember, now that you mention it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Joss Whedon is, without doubt, way cool!
> 
> (I was besotted with Angel back in the day.)
> 
> Hm...  this makes me wonder, what if I said "Farscape" to you?



The episodes I did manage to see were very good, but the scheduling was so erratic it was very hard to watch anything in sequence.

I am a Science Fiction Geek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


>



Love it!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Is that where that saying came from?



Yup, I have to tell all, especially if I don't feel good, I need everyone to know.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Oh yeah, I remember, now that you mention it.


 
Clearly my bedtime.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> It was. And of course two of the actors turned up in another excellent US show ...  care to name it TL (or PF)?  Or indeed anyone?



Stargate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heh!  I guessed right!


----------



## simonbaker

Home after a fun filled family weekend. After a long hot shower I feel much better. Back to reality come Monday morning.  Back to exercise & routine for 1 week. Next Friday starts a vacation for a week. Last break before school starts on the 17th.


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome home SB 

Your weekend sounds fabulous!


----------



## Kylie1969

We are about to have dinner, some lovely quiche lorraine I made this afternoon

I have put the heating on as it is quite chilly here tonight


----------



## pacanis

I dusted the hive about an hour ago. There were so many hornets that some were "sleeping" outside the entrance hole all huddled up. I wonder if they were the same ones every night... or if the ones that stayed outside accounted for the dead ones I would find once in a while...? I didn't realize a hive could get so populated there wasn't enough room for them all to be inside at night.
Anyway, I imagine there won't be much activity today.


----------



## chopper

I am enjoying the quiet here this morning.  I had lots of company last week.  Six extra people for a good part of the week, and then the boys stayed on for a few more days.  My grandsons ended up staying here for a total of ten days.  I'm too old for this!  They went home on Saturday, and then Sunday was Hubby's birthday so we spent the day together and ended the day with grilled steaks, sweet corn, sweet potato fries, green beans, and wine.  Today is quiet.  Just me and the dogs.  I haven't gotten dressed yet, but when I do we will take a nice walk.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*sigh* I'm leaving the DC Playground for a while to finish some laundry.  And do some cleaning.  And prep things for dinner.  Can't be ALL fun now, can it?


----------



## Alix

Bye bye CG! I have lots to do, but I'm being a bum today. I just sorted through all my canning jars/lids/rings etc to see what I need and tossed all the old stuff. My sister and I did 16 quart sealers of dill pickles yesterday and boy do my feet hurt! I'll do the half pints next set of days off. Too tired to contemplate anymore for a bit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have two pantries and a hall closet to go through, getting rid of anything that has not been used in the last 6 months.  I'm in a tossing out mood.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have two pantries and a hall closet to go through, getting rid of anything that has not been used in the last 6 months.  I'm in a tossing out mood.



Run Shrek run!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Run Shrek run!!!!!!!!!!



ROFL!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Run Shrek run!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

I think I will run & pick up some chicken for supper, I really do not feel like cooking!!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I am enjoying the quiet here this morning.  I had lots of company last week.  Six extra people for a good part of the week, and then the boys stayed on for a few more days.  My grandsons ended up staying here for a total of ten days.  I'm too old for this!  They went home on Saturday, and then Sunday was Hubby's birthday so we spent the day together and ended the day with grilled steaks, sweet corn, sweet potato fries, green beans, and wine.  Today is quiet.  Just me and the dogs.  I haven't gotten dressed yet, but when I do we will take a nice walk.



Chops, it sounds like a full house last week, bet it is so nice and peaceful now for you 

Lovely that you had your grandsons for a while though, as tiring as it must be, bet you loved every minute of it 

When my mum used to look after my 2 nephews for the weekend, she used the say the same thing "I'm too old for this"  but she loved it really


----------



## Kylie1969

Been out most of the morning doing some bits and pieces, busy, busy!

Now going to get out in the garden


----------



## LPBeier

I've been sitting outside on the new storage bench TB put together on Saturday, talking to my upstairs neighbour, watching Violet check out her territory and enjoying my new solar kaleidoscope lights. I will try to get a photo of them tomorrow night.  My camera batteries are charging.

It is so peaceful and beautiful here. I need to take advantage of it more often.

Well, I just need to make TB's lunch for tomorrow and then it is bedtime.


----------



## Kylie1969

Would love to see a photo, yes please Laurie 

Have a lovely sleep 

I am just waiting on a couple of handymen to arrive to give us some quotes on a couple of things...one should be here any minute, so I better get going


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have two pantries and a hall closet to go through, getting rid of anything that has not been used in the last 6 months.  I'm in a tossing out mood.





Aunt Bea said:


> Run Shrek run!!!!!!!!!!



And Himself wonders WHY I am always laughing out loud.  It's because I'm here at the DC Sit-down Comedy Club again! 

I'm heading to bed after staying up MUCH TOO LATE again.  I wanted to be up early to do some weeding before I shower and head out to do a couple things.  At almost 4:30AM eastern time not sure any of that is happening.  I must be mashugana.


----------



## Kylie1969

The two handymen only arrived at near enough the same time 

One came about 30 minutes earlier, good on him! 

Anyway, we got 2 quotes, one better than the other...just waiting on one more quote this week and then we will decide 

Time to go and watch some Masterchef now


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> And Himself wonders WHY I am always laughing out loud.  It's because I'm here at the DC Sit-down Comedy Club again!
> 
> I'm heading to bed after staying up MUCH TOO LATE again.  I wanted to be up early to do some weeding before I shower and head out to do a couple things.  At almost 4:30AM eastern time not sure any of that is happening.  I must be mashugana.



Shrek is used daily, ask him, he'll tell you all about it.  But Aunt Bea is sure funny!

As for mashugana, I think we all have a touch of that.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sitting here trying to get up the courage to call the vet. Violet is in a lot of pain in her hips and her breathing is shallow.  She won't get off her bed to go outside or eat.  I don't want to see her suffer of course, but flashes of Joie are going through my head - I can't lose them both in such a short period of time.

I am sure she will be okay, but she is my baby.  Wish me luck everyone.


----------



## GotGarlic

I know it's hard, Laurie, but she's depending on you to take care of her. We're going to go through this pretty soon with our 13-year-old black Lab. Be strong.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm sitting here trying to get up the courage to call the vet. Violet is in a lot of pain in her hips and her breathing is shallow.  She won't get off her bed to go outside or eat.  I don't want to see her suffer of course, but flashes of Joie are going through my head - I can't lose them both in such a short period of time.
> 
> I am sure she will be okay, but she is my baby.  Wish me luck everyone.


(((Hugs))) and (((gentle hugs))) to Violet. Good luck at the vet. I hope Violet feels much better soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, Violet, hope you feel better soon, gentle {{{{hugs}}}} for you and your Mom!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone.  We go to the vet in two hours.  We are going to the new one near us.  

She got up, had a little of her breakfast - thankfully the part with her pills.  She is following me around the house, lying on whatever bed or carpet is closest to me (she has a bed or mat in every room except the bathrooms and kitchen ).

Now I am hunting down the xrays taken of her hips and the info on what shots, etc. she has had.  

Oh, good news for me, the pollen index is down for today and even though the sun is shining bright, it isn't as hot so my asthma is doing well.

I guess signing up for the Y will wait one more day - my darling mutt is much more important right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ......
> I am sure she will be okay, but she (Violet) is my baby.  Wish me luck everyone.



Good luck LP.  ((hugs))  Hope it's nothing serious and the vet can fix her up like new.  It's hard on a person when their furkid gets sick. 


I'm going to hop in the shower, make myself fit for going in public, then do the errands I didn't do yesterday.  Never got out to weed since my ankles were so sore from everything I did yesterday.  I've gotten to the point where if I work hard one day I have to rest hard the next.  Spending money isn't hard work.   Besides, I have to hit the Adult Beverages store while the tequila is on sale WITH a rebate.  With all the margarita talk around here (I'm looking at you taxy...) I'm getting the 1.75 liter bottle.  That and a couple dozen limes later this week should last us a little while.  If I suddenly disappear from DC could one of you please send AA to our house for an intervention???


----------



## pacanis

I hope it's nothing serious, LP.

Man, what _haven't_ I done today?
The big project though was picking up the items I need to put my mailbox back up; 7 ft of 4" steam pipe and 160 lbs of concrete... yep, this one won't get knocked over so easy by the plows in the winter or the grape picker just yesterday


----------



## tinlizzie

pacanis said:


> I hope it's nothing serious, LP.
> 
> Man, what _haven't_ I done today?
> The big project though was picking up the items I need to put my mailbox back up; 7 ft of 4" steam pipe and 160 lbs of concrete... yep, this one won't get knocked over so easy by the plows in the winter or the grape picker just yesterday



+1 more, LP.

So, Pac, if we hear a great big BOINGGGGG down here, we'll know your new box is still standing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I hope it's nothing serious, LP.
> 
> Man, what _haven't_ I done today?
> The big project though was picking up the items I need to put my mailbox back up; 7 ft of 4" steam pipe and 160 lbs of concrete... yep, this one won't get knocked over so easy by the plows in the winter or the grape picker just yesterday



Pac,

If that doesn't work try a pipe in a pipe, so that when a plow hits the box it will push to the side, instead of getting knocked down.
Sort of like this one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When I was a kid we had one and it worked great.  It also had a red ball that sat on a bracket on the door.  If the ball was dangling by it's chain we could tell if the mailman had already arrived. It saved a lot of wasted trips to check the mail, we were sort of lazy, still are!


----------



## pacanis

Gee, Bea, that's a great idea. I wish I had seen this before buying the pipe and cement mix. I could have even made it spring loaded so the mailbox returns where it's supposed to be... My thinking was more along the lines of making the post something you would not want to hit. Especially because I know the farmers aren't going to like where I put it.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks everyone for your concern for my furbaby

Violet is getting old and her arthritis is getting worse.  Sounds like the same diagnosis I received not long ago 

The new vet is so nice, so gentle and Violet was terrified of him!  But then she has only ever been to one vet clinic and everyone knew her and was friends with her.  Here they had a cat that paid no never-mind to Violet and she couldn't figure it out.  She loves cats.

Anyway, he put her on a new medication, tramadol (which I have taken) and another liquid one to help reduce inflammation and pain.  He wants her to be walked - no running - which will be a tall order for TB because she wants to run the moment she gets out the door and we will be starting her on a new food that is for mobility in older animals.  It is so hard to think of her as "old", but she just turned 9 and is considered a medium to large dog.  She also has to lose some weight.  Oh, and the final mission impossible is to get her to not jump up onto anything - the bed, the couches, the bench outside so she can see over the fence, etc.

We will do all this for 2 weeks and take her back in.  If she is still having troubles they will take new xrays and go from there.

I am relieved because I was expecting worse.  I am glad he is taking an interest in her case.  They have ordered her file to be sent over and I believe we will stay with him.  It is closer for both Violet and I and they are smaller so give better hands on care.

Violet is taking a well earned nap.  "Mom" is looking at her dwindling bank balance.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, maybe you could put a step in those places where Violet usually jumps up.


----------



## chopper

Poor Violet.  I hope this new plan works for her.


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope so, too. We had to get out the sling we had used after our dog had knee surgery in order to help her get up and down the outside steps; we put a baby gate at the bottom of the inside stairs to keep her from going up.

I'm relaxing with a glass of wine, watching Chopped.


----------



## pacanis

A food for mobility?
I'd be interested in hearing what this is. That's a new one on me. Most foods that simply have glucosamine don't have enough to do any good. This must me a new Canadian food or something. It probably has codeine in it, lol.

Good idea on the steps, Linda. I saw a couple geriatric dogs get in a vehicle (SUV) yesterday that used the running board as a helper. It made me wonder why I don't have running boards on my truck, which is high and awkward for my dogs.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> A food for mobility?
> I'd be interested in hearing what this is. That's a new one on me. Most foods that simply have glucosamine don't have enough to do any good. This must me a new Canadian food or something. It probably has codeine in it, lol.
> 
> Good idea on the steps, Linda. I saw a couple geriatric dogs get in a vehicle (SUV) yesterday that used the running board as a helper. It made me wonder why I don't have running boards on my truck, which is high and awkward for my dogs.



My dogs like the running board on the suburban too!  It sure helps them out.


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am hitting the shops with mum 

We are going clothes shopping and whatever other shopping takes our fancy...going to have some lunch out too...looking forward to it


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, here is the link to the food.  It isn't supposed to be a cure by itself, but to work with the medication and glucosamine supplement.  It is worth a try.  She has been on the hypoallergenic most of her life. Mobility Support Dry / Veterinary Therapeutic Formulas / Canine Nutrition / Veterinary Products / Home - RoyalCanin


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, LP.
Royal Canin. I should have guessed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I hope it's nothing serious, LP.
> 
> Man, what _haven't_ I done today?
> The big project though was picking up the items I need to put my mailbox back up; 7 ft of 4" steam pipe and 160 lbs of concrete... yep, this one won't get knocked over so easy by the plows in the winter or the grape picker just yesterday



Now that would be a fun hole to dig, but only if I got to hang around and watch someone hit the mailbox...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Thanks, LP.
> Royal Canin. I should have guessed.



I'm not a pet owner so don't know a lot about pet foods.  I had never heard of Royal Canin before reading bout it in this thread about a half hour ago.  I just saw a Pet Smart ad on TV featuring Royal Canin.  First time ever!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now that would be a fun hole to dig, but only if I got to hang around and watch someone hit the mailbox...



Our mailbox and post were hit and run some years ago, totally smushed, so we put up an 8 inch thick post with mailbox and embedded it deeply in concrete.  Same neighbors' guests hit it again a couple years ago, and must have gotten a nice dent in their vehicle from it.  It knocked the mailbox off, but the post still stood.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern for my furbaby
> 
> Violet is getting old and her arthritis is getting worse.  Sounds like the same diagnosis I received not long ago
> 
> The new vet is so nice, so gentle and Violet was terrified of him!  But then she has only ever been to one vet clinic and everyone knew her and was friends with her.  Here they had a cat that paid no never-mind to Violet and she couldn't figure it out.  She loves cats.
> 
> Anyway, he put her on a new medication, tramadol (which I have taken) and another liquid one to help reduce inflammation and pain.  He wants her to be walked - no running - which will be a tall order for TB because she wants to run the moment she gets out the door and we will be starting her on a new food that is for mobility in older animals.  It is so hard to think of her as "old", but she just turned 9 and is considered a medium to large dog.  She also has to lose some weight.  Oh, and the final mission impossible is to get her to not jump up onto anything - the bed, the couches, the bench outside so she can see over the fence, etc.
> 
> We will do all this for 2 weeks and take her back in.  If she is still having troubles they will take new xrays and go from there.
> 
> I am relieved because I was expecting worse.  I am glad he is taking an interest in her case.  They have ordered her file to be sent over and I believe we will stay with him.  It is closer for both Violet and I and they are smaller so give better hands on care.
> 
> Violet is taking a well earned nap.  "Mom" is looking at her dwindling bank balance.



I'm so happy that the answer was simple for Violet.  Maybe the both of you should be taking the slow walks.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a pet owner so don't know a lot about pet foods.  I had never heard of Royal Canin before reading bout it in this thread about a half hour ago.  I just saw a Pet Smart ad on TV featuring Royal Canin.  First time ever!



Karma! 

Violet is peacefully sleeping - they said the new medication would have that effect.  I put a step stool against the bed where she usually jumps up and she actually used it!  We don't have stairs, thankfully.  I can't climb them any better than she can.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...and we will be starting her on a new food that is for mobility in older animals....



And do they have mobility enhancing food for humans?  I don't think so.  Once again we get the short shrift.  Sheesh.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> And do they have mobility enhancing food for humans?  I don't think so.  Once again we get the short shrift.  Sheesh.



I don't know if she needs any help with her mobility when it comes to food.  She was lying on her bed behind me and I dropped a piece of watermelon on the other side of me.  Before I could reach to pick it up she was there and swallowed it whole. No wonder she has health problems!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I hope it's nothing serious, LP.
> 
> Man, what _haven't_ I done today?
> The big project though was picking up the items I need to put my mailbox back up; 7 ft of 4" steam pipe and 160 lbs of concrete... yep, this one won't get knocked over so easy by the plows in the winter or the grape picker just yesterday


 
Pac, I used to live next door to a home that was right on the curve that divided the road into three separate streets. His end post to his fence got knocked down at least once a month as cars sped around that curve. After a year of this he built a normal looking post that was hollow, filled it with cement and put a cap and finial on it. It looked lovely. After two cars careened into that post, with some serious injuries, the city finally reduced the speed of all three roads and posted a dangerous curve sign. It was a longtime before another car hit that still standing post. He had to replace the wood, but not the cement. 

Sometimes you just have to take action into your own hands. Here's hoping your solution works.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a pet owner so don't know a lot about pet foods. I had never heard of Royal Canin before reading bout it in this thread about a half hour ago. I just saw a Pet Smart ad on TV featuring Royal Canin. First time ever!


 
Funny how things happen that way. Now you'll probably see it all over the place.


----------



## pacanis

I'm hoping, too, Addie. I figure if it looks like something that won't give or break they will give it a wider berth.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm hoping, too, Addie. I figure if it looks like something that won't give or break they will give it a wider berth.


 
Or if it is a private contractor and they have to replace that damaged snow blade, they will think twice before they just willy nilly plow their way into a bigger paycheck during each snowstorm. Here's hoping every mailbox looks like a potential equipment killer and they give it a wide berth.


----------



## Addie

Pac, when one of the occupants of the car that hit that cement post tried to sue the homeowner, the court held that a man had a right to protect his property and that there were plenty of signs posted telling them of the danger of speeding on that stretch of road. Just maybe if enough pieces of equipment hit your post and take on some serious damage, someone will take notice and educated the drivers of these pieces of equipment. 

You should spread the word to any of your neighbors of your solution if they have had their boxes knocked down also.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a pet owner so don't know a lot about pet foods.  I had never heard of Royal Canin before reading bout it in this thread about a half hour ago.  I just saw a Pet Smart ad on TV featuring Royal Canin.  First time ever!





pacanis said:


> Funny how things happen that way. Now you'll probably see it all over the place.


When I bought my first Volvo, I started to see Volvos all the time.


----------



## pacanis

Cars came immediately to mind.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> When I bought my first Volvo, I started to see Volvos all the time.





pacanis said:


> Cars came immediately to mind.



Yeah, I thought of that.  I usually notice the names of products so when I see them, I recall they were on TV.  But I didn't even know how to pronounce this name until I heard it on TV last night.


----------



## CWS4322

When I drive in northern MN, I hardly see any Volvos. However, in my neck of the woods, they are every where. I attribute it to the number of embassies in Ottawa (and the number of used Volvos on the market when the embassy personnel get transferred).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm nursing a headache - thankfully it is going away.  The police probably rolled up to the rock concert going on a couple houses away and unplugged the equipment.  It's an every-summer event at that house.  If it had gone on much longer I was thinking of nursing a stiff drink. 





LPBeier said:


> I don't know if she needs any help with her mobility when it comes to food.  She was lying on her bed behind me and I dropped a piece of watermelon on the other side of me.  Before I could reach to pick it up she was there and swallowed it whole. No wonder she has health problems!


Sounds like the "hearing test" my kids' doctor suggested when I said I thought out son might have hearing problems (kids were about 1 1/2).  Seems like our son never heard me calling him when he was busy with something.  Himself's the same way ALL the time, so it must be a "Guy" thing.  The doc suggested I put a dish of M&Ms on the kitchen counter, and when the kids were watching TV I should pick a couple up, then drop them back into the dish.  Hmm, the kid could hear THAT sound!  Goober didn't have problems with his hearing skills, it was a problem with his *listening* skills!


----------



## Kylie1969

Grocery shopping this morning


----------



## simonbaker

My laptop got some type of virus, got it in to get it fixed yesterday but it wasn't fixed, Dh picked it up for me but didn't check it. So, back to the store again today, they assured me it would be right tomorrow.  It will be nice to get it back. Our 14 yr old daughter & I are sharing dh's computer until then.


----------



## CWS4322

The registry on my laptop got corrupted. It is still in the shop...sigh.

I'm trying to get motivated to finish cleaning (trying not do to do "deep cleaning" but rather spot cleaning...so tell me why I feel the oven has to be cleaned NOW?) since I have house guests coming on Friday. Oh vey! I love having friends visit, but I am always so stressed about the house...and how clean it is/isn't. I hope they are coming to see me and not judge my housekeeping habits...I live alone! I don't care if there are bags of dog food in the back entrance because I haven't hauled them to the basement or a couple of boxes marked "Goodwill" that I haven't put in the car, yet. But my house guests might...


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> The registry on my laptop got corrupted. It is still in the shop...sigh.
> 
> I'm trying to get motivated to finish cleaning (trying not do to do "deep cleaning" but rather spot cleaning...so tell me why I feel the oven has to be cleaned NOW?) since I have house guests coming on Friday. Oh vey! I love having friends visit, but I am always so stressed about the house...and how clean it is/isn't. I hope they are coming to see me and not judge my housekeeping habits...I live alone! I don't care if there are bags of dog food in the back entrance because I haven't hauled them to the basement or a couple of boxes marked "Goodwill" that I haven't put in the car, yet. But my house guests might...


Unless it makes moving around hard or makes the house uncomfortable, don't worry about it. If your guests care about stuff like that, they would find something else to worry about if it wasn't there.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Unless it makes moving around hard or makes the house uncomfortable, don't worry about it. If your guests care about stuff like that, they would find something else to worry about if it wasn't there.



+1.  They're coming to see you, not your house.


----------



## taxlady

I just checked my cone flowers. No sleeping bumblebees tonight.  There was one yesterday and two the night before.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...I love having friends visit, but I am always so stressed about the house...and how clean it is/isn't. I hope they are coming to see me and not judge my housekeeping habits...



Have they been there before?  That is my criteria.  If they've seen my house in better shape (because I go crazy and clean like a maniac the first time someone is coming over) and they are now repeat guests I also figure they're coming to see me, not my house.  Relax and enjoy the company.  If anyone says anything about your housekeeping put them to work.   Have a good time with your friends.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I just checked my cone flowers. No sleeping bumblebees tonight.  There was one yesterday and two the night before.



Do they snore?


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a lovely dinner tonight...we went with a fast food theme, homemade lamb burgers and french fries YUM!!

Went to the doctors today to get my results back from my knee scans..it looks like I may have arthritis, so I am being sent to a knee surgeon, then I am going to have an MRI, just to have a deeper look at what is going on

Cooling down now, so time to hit the recliners with a hot milo and some Masterchef AU


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have they been there before?  That is my criteria.  If they've seen my house in better shape (because I go crazy and clean like a maniac the first time someone is coming over) and they are now repeat guests I also figure they're coming to see me, not my house.  Relax and enjoy the company.  If anyone says anything about your housekeeping put them to work.   Have a good time with your friends.


Yup--we've been friends forever. That does not, however, explain why I was waxing the shower at 4:00 a.m. or why I was pressure washing the deck at 6:00 a.m. to get the chicken poo off of it (I hose it down every night--there really isn't a lot of chicken poo on it in the morning)...or why, somewhere in between I started a batch of Kimchi...maybe I should have a bottle of wine open when they get here...


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> Yup--we've been friends forever. That does not, however, explain why I was waxing the shower at 4:00 a.m. or why I was pressure washing the deck at 6:00 a.m. to get the chicken poo off of it (I hose it down every night--there really isn't a lot of chicken poo on it in the morning)...or why, somewhere in between I started a batch of Kimchi...maybe I should have a bottle of wine open when they get here...



I think you should have the second bottle of wine open when they arrive, relax!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I think you should have the second bottle of wine open when they arrive, relax!


Yes!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> Yup--we've been friends forever. That does not, however, explain why I was waxing the shower at 4:00 a.m. or why I was pressure washing the deck at 6:00 a.m. to get the chicken poo off of it (I hose it down every night--there really isn't a lot of chicken poo on it in the morning)...or why, somewhere in between I started a batch of Kimchi...maybe I should have a bottle of wine open when they get here...



I'm thinking "Chicken Disorder" isn't your only Obsession. 



Aunt Bea said:


> I think you should have the second bottle of wine open when they arrive, relax!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> ...Went to the doctors today to get my results back from my knee scans..it looks like I may have arthritis, so I am being sent to a knee surgeon, then I am going to have an MRI, just to have a deeper look at what is going on....



Wow, you're too young to have bum hinges!  Although two dear friends of mine (one male, one female) had knee replacements done when they were in their later 40s.  Hmm, you're still too young.   Hope everything works out good for you.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from a run to the store. They moved two triple deckers this past week to the parking lot across the street. They are going to be building a new school for a charter school in the now empty lots. I have no idea what they are going to do with the two houses. But they sure do look out of place in the parking lot. 

On the way back I noticed that my scooter needed to be charged. I kept praying that I could make it home without running out of power. I did. I made it. I need to remember to plug it in every night.


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> Do they snore?


That I don't know (or want to know). The guest bedroom is at the other end of the house. If they snore, I don't think I will hear them.


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm thinking "Chicken Disorder" isn't your only Obsession.


You caught me. I do have OCD about cleaning--toothbrush along the baseboards, etc. Trying to get over that.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Do they snore?


If they do, it's so quiet that I can't hear it. I think you need a nose and sinuses and stuff to snore.


----------



## LPBeier

I am playing referee today.

Yesterday, after a talk with TB, I decided (on my own but I got the feeling he agreed) to adopt a little kitten who had been abandoned in front of the vet's office.  Violet loves cats (more than they love her) and I think TB and I were lonely too for another pet but didn't want a dog.

When I came home with the kitty, I was relieved to know I had read TB right as he scooped her out of my arms.  It was his turn to name our latest pet and when he watched her for awhile he agreed with the nickname she got at the vet's office....Monkey!  She climbs and flips and is so fast it really suits her.

The refereeing comes in with the fact that Violet wants to make friends, but is also very jealous of her and Monkey is too busy checking out her new home to want to be bothered with this big creature following her around.  I am in my craft studio now because Violet is asleep on her bed here and Monkey is off somewhere exploring.  Violet needs her rest for her pain and hips so I put the cat in the bathroom for time-outs.  But right now they are both getting what they want/need!

I will post pictures of our new family member as soon as I learn how to use my new camera.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here using SO's iPad because my MacBook Pro is having its hard drive replaced.  I wish I hadn't skipped that last backup!


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats on your new Monkey, LP!

Just got back from the pool with floaty thing and Kindle.  No rugrats today!  Unbelievable, since it's the first good pool day in a long time.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I am playing referee today.
> 
> Yesterday, after a talk with TB, I decided (on my own but I got the feeling he agreed) to adopt a little kitten who had been abandoned in front of the vet's office. Violet loves cats (more than they love her) and I think TB and I were lonely too for another pet but didn't want a dog.
> 
> When I came home with the kitty, I was relieved to know I had read TB right as he scooped her out of my arms. It was his turn to name our latest pet and when he watched her for awhile he agreed with the nickname she got at the vet's office....Monkey! She climbs and flips and is so fast it really suits her.
> 
> The refereeing comes in with the fact that Violet wants to make friends, but is also very jealous of her and Monkey is too busy checking out her new home to want to be bothered with this big creature following her around. I am in my craft studio now because Violet is asleep on her bed here and Monkey is off somewhere exploring. Violet needs her rest for her pain and hips so I put the cat in the bathroom for time-outs. But right now they are both getting what they want/need!
> 
> I will post pictures of our new family member as soon as I learn how to use my new camera.


 Good for you two. I know you will love the little fur ball and she will have a grand home. Enjoy.
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, you're too young to have bum hinges!  Although two dear friends of mine (one male, one female) had knee replacements done when they were in their later 40s.  Hmm, you're still too young.   Hope everything works out good for you.



Thanks so much CG 

Yes, I was thinking too young too 

I will find out more once I have seen my knee surgeon, I have an appointment on the 9th August, so not too long to go now 

Thanks again for caring


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> I am playing referee today.
> 
> Yesterday, after a talk with TB, I decided (on my own but I got the feeling he agreed) to adopt a little kitten who had been abandoned in front of the vet's office.  Violet loves cats (more than they love her) and I think TB and I were lonely too for another pet but didn't want a dog.
> 
> When I came home with the kitty, I was relieved to know I had read TB right as he scooped her out of my arms.  It was his turn to name our latest pet and when he watched her for awhile he agreed with the nickname she got at the vet's office....Monkey!  She climbs and flips and is so fast it really suits her.
> 
> The refereeing comes in with the fact that Violet wants to make friends, but is also very jealous of her and Monkey is too busy checking out her new home to want to be bothered with this big creature following her around.  I am in my craft studio now because Violet is asleep on her bed here and Monkey is off somewhere exploring.  Violet needs her rest for her pain and hips so I put the cat in the bathroom for time-outs.  But right now they are both getting what they want/need!
> 
> I will post pictures of our new family member as soon as I learn how to use my new camera.



I luv your cat and her name 

If I were to have a cat I'd want one with a personality just like your lil Monkey. I'm not even a cat person. If it were to be, I'd swoop one up like her in a flash. We would be the same.

Will cat sit if you need one. She would have to promise not to teach me anything new. 

Munky


----------



## Dawgluver

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks so much CG
> 
> Yes, I was thinking too young too
> 
> I will find out more once I have seen my knee surgeon, I have an appointment on the 9th August, so not too long to go now
> 
> Thanks again for caring



Did you play a lot of sports, Kylie?


----------



## pacanis

Monkey?! What kind of name is that for a cat? lol
(no offense Munky)

I'm sitting here "coming down".
I've been in high gear since 4:00.
Just got the new grill on the porch and am having a talk with Bud...


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> Monkey?! What kind of name is that for a cat? lol
> (no offense Munky)
> 
> I'm sitting here "coming down".
> I've been in high gear since 4:00.
> Just got the new grill on the porch and am having a talk with Bud...



LOL!

None taken. Enjoy your Bud. While I enjoy trying to get Wiser.. 

Munky.


----------



## simonbaker

Procrastinating...I should be packing my bag to get ready to go to Omaha tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have a great time SB


----------



## Kylie1969

We had a lovely dinner tonight, curried sausages and rice, but we used a new recipe, it was ever so tasty 

I did a huge amount of ironing today, some washing, some housework...nice to now be relaxing 

Off to the recliners now to relax and watch some TV!


----------



## Alix

Enjoying my coffee and listening to a squirrel yell at a magpie. Watching the kitties as they track the birds at the feeder. Morning TV for the kitties.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Enjoying my coffee and listening to a squirrel yell at a magpie. Watching the kitties as they track the birds at the feeder. Morning TV for the kitties.


When I had two cats, my neighbour hung a bird feeder in my yard, where the cats could see it. She called it kitty TV.


----------



## pacanis

I just got done firing off the grill. Now I'm resting a while.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just took grandson Josh to the city pool. He just finished his swimming lessons yesterday in the advanced beginner. His teacher wrote such a nice note on the back of his certificate. She said that he did a great job on his lessons! And awesome work on his front crawl swim and sidestroke ( I told him he gets that from me ) I loved doing the side stroke. He is also going off the high dive now.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got done firing off the grill. Now I'm resting a while.



Yay! You got it done in time for dinner!


----------



## pacanis

It was rough going for a while, but it's done.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I am making a lovely large Lemon Tart for dessert tonight, it is so nice 

We are getting a new gate put up around the side of the house  After getting a few handymen around to see if they could fix the existing one...they were all saying different prices, one was $120 for example

We thought why not pay a bit more and get a whole new gate made, so we got a couple of quotes and one was $330 which we thought was pretty good, so he is coming over next Wednesday to do it 

We are having my lovely mum over for tea tonight, we are making Jamie Olivers Linguine alla carbonara di salsiccia (sausage carbonara) such a tasty dish, looking forward to the dinner


----------



## Dawgluver

I feel like a taxi driver.  DH's car is in the shop, so I drove him to work, dropped Beagle off at the vet to get a growth removed from her chest, went to the drug store to pick up the script I'd called in yesterday, it wasn't ready, 30 minutes, they said, so I went home and drove back to the drug store a couple hours later.  They still didn't have my pills, said to come back at noon, so I drove home.  Message on the answering machine said they'd made a mistake, no script till Monday, but they had 5 pills for me to pick up to tide me over.  DH called and wanted to do lunch, so I drove back to his work and picked him up.  We had lunch, then I drove him back to work and drove home.   Message from vet to pick up Beagle after 2:00.  Drove back to vet, picked up Beagle, drove back to drug store, picked up my 5 pills.  Drove home.  Thought I was done, but got a call from DH, his tennis partner/ride home from work bailed, so I drove back to DH's work, picked him up, and drove home.  

I'm not leaving.  Got absolutely nothing done today, other than getting Beagle and driving.  DH is exhausted.


----------



## taxlady

Dawg, I hope you like driving.  I do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not so much anymore!


----------



## Addie

And that is why I am glad I never learned to drive.


----------



## vitauta

ah, but learning to tolerate being a passenger would be way more difficult for me than taxiing....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I feel like a taxi driver.....I'm not leaving.  Got absolutely nothing done today, other than getting Beagle and driving.  DH is exhausted.



Hope you made a pitcher of margaritas and said to DH "Mine!  All mine!"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> And that is why I am glad I never learned to drive.



But Addie, it's so much fun to get in the car and just *go*!  I'd rather drive, even alone, than take an airplane anyday.  Pilots just won't stop if you see something interesting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Shuffling through the DC threads in my house slippers, glass of wine at hand, relaxing after the stress of being spontaneous today.  I usually need 24 hours notice to be spontaneous, but between the rains and the heat over the last month I've gone out just to grocery shop or go to church.  I finally reached my cabin fever threshold and we went out for the day.  Nowhere in particular, but we had a nice time winding through country roads, eating somewhere I didn't do the cooking, and stopped at a not-easy-to-get-to grocery store for a couple bags of goodies from their bulk food dispensers.  Back to the real world and grocery shopping tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> ah, but learning to tolerate being a passenger would be way more difficult for me than taxiing....


 
There have been some drivers I will never get in a car with again. Fortunately my kids know how nervous I get being in a car. Having been involved in an accident, I am a bit edgy. I don't say anything. But I have been known to ask the crazy driver to stop and let me out of the car. Only my daughter has been involved in an accident. Both times she was hit and not at fault. She works for the RMV and HAS to keep her record clean or she could lose her job. She has had her job for 23 years. Certainly doesn't want to lose it after all these years. None of my other kids have ever had an accident. Not even just a fender bender. 

I do get a bit edgy when riding with Poo. Having driven an ambulance for 15 years, he has a tendency to go somewhat faster than I like. But I do trust his driving.

On the other hand, I refuse to ride with my granddaughter. She is one of those drivers that we all talk about. On the cell phone while trying to reach in back attempting to get a Binkie into the baby's mouth to stop the crying. All the while yelling at the two older kids to sit down and put the seat belt on. She will also be passing out the food from the drive-thru window to all the kids. Her husband is worse. He is a cop and drives all the time as if he were on a chase. All this on a major highway. No thanks, I will take the bus or walk.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, like you, there are drivers that I just don't trust their driving. I'm a good, defensive driver. When I didn't have a car, people would give me lifts and often scare me. When I have a car, I am giving the lifts and I don't have to accept lifts from dubious drivers. I get uncomfortable when I see the driver isn't checking their blind spots or isn't keeping what I consider a decent following distance etc.

I take driving very seriously. I joke about it, "I drive as though my life depended on it." When I hadn't driven for 18 years, I could have just practised with a friend and then taken the driving test to get my license. I chose to pay for a few driving lessons to make sure my driving was up to par. The guy who gave me the driving test told me that it had been many years since he had seen anyone take the test so well.

I've been in three car accidents. Two, my dad was driving, but not at fault. One where I was rear-ended by a drunk driver. The fact that neither Stirling nor I had so much as a crick-in-the-neck, is why I drive Volvos. Knud, the Volvo, was badly enough damaged that the insurance company called it a write off. There was no damage inside the cabin, but the frame was bent and the trunk was smashed. BTW, two cops saw it happen. They turned on their siren to try to make the other driver notice that he was about to plow into me. Didn't work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I will not ride with my Dad, if forced I lay down in the backseat and try to sleep.  This is the same person who taught me to drive...Mom or my Brother do all the driving now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Bored already. I have no more major projects to do. It's back to the usual grind.Now what?

Think I need a new puppy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our new giant Goodwill store opened Thursday, they are in a space about twice the size of what they had before.  We are going to go take a wander through.  If I can convince Shrek, we will wander down to the Farmer's Market, too.  If n ot I will drop him back home and go myself.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our new giant Goodwill store opened Thursday, they are in a space about twice the size of what they had before.  We are going to go take a wander through.  If I can convince Shrek, we will wander down to the Farmer's Market, too.  If n ot I will drop him back home and go myself.



WOOOO- Good Will.. Those stores are awesome!
I have noticed a thing about the ones around here. Nobody that I know noticed it until they asked me how did I find such nice things. Meaning brand new still in the manufacturer's original packaging and such. Maybe the employees were tucking them out of sight for themselves. Who knows. Now they call and tell me the goodies that they've found.

You know the appliance section? That's a hot ticket, especially if you look on the bottom shelf in the back, in the dark area. The brand new stuff is hidden.

Linen sections? Go right to the middle. Restaurants/Luxury Hotels donate unused towels, tablecloth's, curtains. You name it.

What time will you be picking me up? We can take my truck. Shrek has to drive it though. I can't see over the dash without a pillow. Need blocks for my shoes to reach the peddles.

Good will cures boredom.


----------



## taxlady

Canadian Tire is having a one day "15% money on the card" deal today, only. We are planning to go and buy a MasterChef (store brand) gas grill.


----------



## pacanis

ooh, another new grill here!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> ooh, another new grill here!


Yup, first time gas grill owner here. It won't be as fancy as yours.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> WOOOO- Good Will.. Those stores are awesome!
> I have noticed a thing about the ones around here. Nobody that I know noticed it until they asked me how did I find such nice things. Meaning brand new still in the manufacturer's original packaging and such. Maybe the employees were tucking them out of sight for themselves. Who knows. Now they call and tell me the goodies that they've found.
> 
> You know the appliance section? That's a hot ticket, especially if you look on the bottom shelf in the back, in the dark area. The brand new stuff is hidden.
> 
> Linen sections? Go right to the middle. Restaurants/Luxury Hotels donate unused towels, tablecloth's, curtains. You name it.
> 
> What time will you be picking me up? We can take my truck. Shrek has to drive it though. I can't see over the dash without a pillow. Need blocks for my shoes to reach the peddles.
> 
> Good will cures boredom.



Yes, I plan on looking very carefully.  I'm leaving in 10 minutes, you ready?


----------



## taxlady

No Goodwill here. Just thrift shops and the Sally Ann.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I plan on looking very carefully.  I'm leaving in 10 minutes, you ready?



I was born ready. Live to shake and bake babyyy!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished prepping tomorrow night's dinner.


Filipino Style Pork Barbecue


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just finished prepping tomorrow night's dinner.
> View attachment 18407
> 
> Filipino Style Pork Barbecue


That recipe sounds delicious. I wonder what they used before they had 7 Up.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will not ride with my Dad, if forced I lay down in the backseat and try to sleep. This is the same person who taught me to drive...Mom or my Brother do all the driving now.


 
Often one of the residents here will offer to drive me somewhere. I always turn them down. Have you ever seen a 90 y.o. drive? I get nervous just watching them leave the parking lot. Our resident maintenance man is parked right next to the exit. It can take him as long as five minutes to back up and get out onto the street. One of these days I am going to call the RMV and report him. 

I can understand that the elderly don't want to stop driving and lose their freedom. But we do have an excellent public transit system and the elderly pay half price for the cab. I am also sure their children will gladly drive them to go shopping. They can get their groceries delivered for free.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Our new giant Goodwill store opened Thursday, they are in a space about twice the size of what they had before.  We are going to go take a wander through.  If I can convince Shrek, we will wander down to the Farmer's Market, too.  If n ot I will drop him back home and go myself.



Now I understand why you cleaned out those closets a few days ago!


----------



## Addie

*Am I in the wrong?*

Most of the residents in this building are Catholic. Fine. I am Protestant. On each floor there is a bulletin board next to the elevator for posting of upcoming events like the monthly birthday parties in the Community Room. The board on the first floor is where residents who have had a death or other event in their life will place a "Thank You" card for all to read. It usually stays there about a month before it comes down. I have no problem with that. 

What I am having a problem with is that lately some of the residents have been pinning up pictures of saints and other Catholic printings. I don't try to convince anyone in this building to donate to the Grace Church and the food bank that services the whole of Eastie. The church is Protestant. They all know that I do donate. I feel like they are trying to ram their religion down my throat and others who are not Catholic. My neighbor next door has a small statue outside her door of the Infant of Prague. She feels that it is protecting her and those that enter her apartment. Fine. Doesn't bother me in the least. We are in an alcove and there are only four other apartments in this area. So the whole building is not subject to it. And it is not printed material telling us how wonderful the local Catholic churches are. It is not telling us when we have to attend services. It is not asking us for any donations to the Catholic church. It is just a little statue about 5" tall. A lot of the material on the boards is becoming overbearing. And I am beginning to resent it. I am not trying to ram my beliefs down your throat, stop trying to ram yours down mine.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Aunt Bea

IMHO as long as you have the same right, to post a flyer about your church and what it offers, I really don't see an issue.  

Now that I'm old and can't run very fast, I have learned to choose my battles carefully.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> I was born ready. Live to shake and bake babyyy!



It was a madhouse!!!  Shrek was upset, because there was nowhere for him to stand out-of-the-way while I shopped.  Once he is done shopping, he starts moaning and groaning.

Nothing brand new in the appliances.  Shrek did find some of the knit lounging shorts he likes that were new. I found a nice microplane grater, medium with a nice handle and protective cover AND a nice serrated slicer for tomatoes and bread. A couple of lavender colored bowls and a cheap, new, shower poof.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Am I wrong?


__________________
Please Remember "Oh My" is not GOD's first name nor is "Damn it" GOD's last name. Just GOD will do fine.  

Hypocritical maybe, but not wrong.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Most of the residents in this building are Catholic. Fine. I am Protestant. On each floor there is a bulletin board next to the elevator for posting of upcoming events like the monthly birthday parties in the Community Room. The board on the first floor is where residents who have had a death or other event in their life will place a "Thank You" card for all to read. It usually stays there about a month before it comes down. I have no problem with that.
> 
> What I am having a problem with is that lately some of the residents have been pinning up pictures of saints and other Catholic printings. I don't try to convince anyone in this building to donate to the Grace Church and the food bank that services the whole of Eastie. The church is Protestant. They all know that I do donate. I feel like they are trying to ram their religion down my throat and others who are not Catholic. My neighbor next door has a small statue outside her door of the Infant of Prague. She feels that it is protecting her and those that enter her apartment. Fine. Doesn't bother me in the least. We are in an alcove and there are only four other apartments in this area. So the whole building is not subject to it. And it is not printed material telling us how wonderful the local Catholic churches are. It is not telling us when we have to attend services. It is not asking us for any donations to the Catholic church. It is just a little statue about 5" tall. A lot of the material on the boards is becoming overbearing. And I am beginning to resent it. I am not trying to ram my beliefs down your throat, stop trying to ram yours down mine.
> 
> Am I wrong?



No your not. Here pretty much the same thing has been going on. It must be a some kind of a push from the church to the members to get them out.  
What bothers me to no end is when they feel that they have a right to step onto my property. Touch my vehicles leaving all those pamphlets on the windshields or doormats. In a way I think it's spam. It hits the trash can real quick. It even happens in a public parking lot. People just throw them down now we have to look at trashy un kept parking lots.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was a madhouse!!!  Shrek was upset, because there was nowhere for him to stand out-of-the-way while I shopped.  Once he is done shopping, he starts moaning and groaning.
> 
> Nothing brand new in the appliances.  Shrek did find some of the knit lounging shorts he likes that were new. I found a nice microplane grater, medium with a nice handle and protective cover AND a nice serrated slicer for tomatoes and bread. A couple of lavender colored bowls and a cheap, new, shower poof.



Shrek sounds like my husband. A glimps is good enough for him. Then it's "Can we go home now?" Not a chance. I hit every isle.

Sounds like you found some great buys. Don't ya just love those poofs..
Too bad they don't make me magically disappear. Defect-- return the manufacturer pronto!


----------



## taxlady

We bought the new propane grill. The box was too big to fit in the car. It will be delivered and assembled on Wednesday.

This is it:

Master Chef® E500 Propane BBQ | Canadian Tire

If it asks for a postal code, type in: H9G 1W7

We got a propane tank and cover. We are considering getting the motorized rotisserie kit for ~$50. I wonder if it is worth it. When I was a dad we had rotisserie chicken on the charcoal grill almost every Sunday during the summer. My dad built the rotisserie. I think he even made the motor. He was a mechanical engineer and had been a machinist.


----------



## bakechef

Making vanilla ice cream, a gallon of it, LOL.

I love homemade vanilla ice cream.  I'm using my old fashioned ice cream maker with salt and ice, it isn't too old fashioned though, it has a motor!  It's a bit loud and annoying though.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> We bought the new propane grill. The box was too big to fit in the car. It will be delivered and assembled on Wednesday.
> 
> This is it:
> 
> Master Chef® E500 Propane BBQ | Canadian Tire
> 
> If it asks for a postal code, type in: H9G 1W7
> 
> We got a propane tank and cover. We are considering getting the motorized rotisserie kit for ~$50. I wonder if it is worth it. When I was a dad we had rotisserie chicken on the charcoal grill almost every Sunday during the summer. My dad built the rotisserie. I think he even made the motor. He was a mechanical engineer and had been a machinist.


 
Nice one 
What is the left hand side? Like a warming oven? I'm assuming the right is a regular burner...

IMO, if all you are going to use the rotisserie for is chicken, you don't need it. You can accomplish the same thing with the chicken standing up (as in beer can chicken).
You eat lamb though, don't you? It might be nice for doing a leg of lamb on.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, a whole gallon. Nice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Shrek sounds like my husband. A glimps is good enough for him. Then it's "Can we go home now?" Not a chance. I hit every isle.
> 
> Sounds like you found some great buys. Don't ya just love those poofs..
> Too bad they don't make me magically disappear. Defect-- return the manufacturer pronto!



First thing I saw when I walked in...the old Goodwill never had new things like this one does.  I like the poofs to exfoliate, I get ingrown hair on my legs because of the compression socks I wear for work. At 50 cents each, I got a few of them.

Shrek was the one who wanted to go...he was fine while he was looking for what he wanted at Staples, too...but worn out and hurting as soon as I started looking around.  We hit Hastings and I gave him a cart to push around and took off to wander the store, they've moved everything around.  Bought one or 8 books...


----------



## bakechef

my ice cream maker makes a gallon, and if I'm going to the trouble of making ice cream, I might as well make a bunch!

we have people coming over tomorrow, they'll get to eat wedding cake prototype and ice cream!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Nice one
> What is the left hand side? Like a warming oven? I'm assuming the right is a regular burner...
> 
> IMO, if all you are going to use the rotisserie for is chicken, you don't need it. You can accomplish the same thing with the chicken standing up (as in beer can chicken).
> You eat lamb though, don't you? It might be nice for doing a leg of lamb on.


The one on the left is an infrared burner. There is no burner on the right. I think the knob on the right is for the rotisserie burner. That's one of the reasons I was thinking of getting the rotisserie. I won't likely be doing a leg of lamb and I was thinking that the beer can chicken (they actually sell a thing for that) would probably be adequate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats on your grill taxy.  May you have a long and tasty affair with your new love.  Have fun!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ..Shrek was upset, because there was nowhere for him to stand out-of-the-way while I shopped.  Once he is done shopping, he starts moaning and groaning...



Harrumph, he moans and groans when he's had enough.  Himself moans and groans when I tell him we have to go somewhere to shop.  At least you get Shrek out of the house!


----------



## Kylie1969

Last night we had mum over for dinner, it was a wonderful night with great food, great wine and great company 

Today, a relaxing day in, watched a couple of movies, went out for a fish and chips lunch and for dinner we had a Red Chicken Curry with basmati rice and some crusty italian bread 

Relaxing now, soon to be heading in to watch some Kitchen Nightmares


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> I just finished prepping tomorrow night's dinner.
> View attachment 18407
> 
> Filipino Style Pork Barbecue


Darn, wish I'd seen this earlier...would've hit the road early enough this morning to arrive on time for dinner! Can hardly wait to see the pics, the recipe sounds really good!


----------



## bethzaring

Had a very good morning riffling through my storage unit. Found 2 cookbooks that I was sorely missing and an old family walnut framed mirror. I needed to see this mirror to get measurements to decide where it can hang. It is very heavy and needs blocking in the wall to support it and the framing starts this week. I was afraid it was too wide to go where I wanted it, but I am sure it can hang right beside the front door.  Also rustled up some items for a friends daughter who is moving to her own apartment and needs everything.  I am currently going through my things and getting rid of items I wished I hadn't paid to move.


----------



## pacanis

CWS4322 said:


> Darn, wish I'd seen this earlier...would've hit the road early enough this morning to arrive on time for dinner! Can hardly wait to see the pics, the recipe sounds really good!


 
It's a nice recipe. I make it a few times a year.
I actually managed to skewer the meat yesterday without getting a splinter buried in my finger


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> It's a nice recipe. I make it a few times a year.
> I actually managed to skewer the meat yesterday without getting a splinter buried in my finger



You always marinate it overnight?  Did you use belly or butt?


----------



## Kylie1969

What a lovely sleep I had, feel a bit out of it as the alarm went off, I was fast asleep and in the middle of a great dream too!

Have a few things I need to get at the shop today, apart from that, an easy one...it is going to be 19 degrees too, a warmer one


----------



## CWS4322

I'm packing up the leftover food that is for supper heading to a friend's house to share it. She has had to work all weekend and has baby squirrels to feed at midnight and four a.m.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You always marinate it overnight? Did you use belly or butt?


 
This is the first time I'm going to cook it just marinating it a little over 24 hours. Usually I go the full two days. The recipe calls for 24-48 hours. Actually, since I have six skewers, maybe I'll cook three tonight and three tomorrow night, or for lunch.
I buy pork butt steaks and use those.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm packing up the leftover food that is for supper heading to a friend's house to share it. She has had to work all weekend and has baby squirrels to feed at midnight and four a.m.



Oh, babies!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> This is the first time I'm going to cook it just marinating it a little over 24 hours. Usually I go the full two days. The recipe calls for 24-48 hours. Actually, since I have six skewers, maybe I'll cook three tonight and three tomorrow night, or for lunch.
> I buy pork butt steaks and use those.



Yum, Pac!  So, what time is dinner?

Just got back from the pool.  My peace and quiet was shattered by a mother who allowed her 5 y.o. and 8 y.o. kids to jump into the pool, and they CANNOT SWIM!!!  They were screaming and shrieking and crying and flailing around.  Mom, who didn't even have a bathing suit on and stayed high and dry, asked if I could pull them back to the side.  I should have known when the mom asked me which end was the deep end when they first got there.  Apparently they'd just moved into a nearby subdivision that shares our pool.  I had to establish rules (walk on the pool bottom, do not go beyond here, no running around the pool deck, and no, you may not jump off the diving board), and had to keep a close eye on them.  They'd brought a lot of floaty toys, but should not have, as those float into the deep end.  I told her to sign those kids up for swimming lessons, or at the very least, get in the water with them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yum, Pac!  So, what time is dinner?
> 
> Just got back from the pool.  My peace and quiet was shattered by a mother who allowed her 5 y.o. and 8 y.o. kids to jump into the pool, and they CANNOT SWIM!!!  They were screaming and shrieking and crying and flailing around.  Mom, who didn't even have a bathing suit on and stayed high and dry, asked if I could pull them back to the side.  I should have known when the mom asked me which end was the deep end when they first got there.  Apparently they'd just moved into a nearby subdivision that shares our pool.  I had to establish rules (walk on the pool bottom, do not go beyond here, no running around the pool deck, and no, you may not jump off the diving board), and had to keep a close eye on them.  They'd brought a lot of floaty toys, but should not have, as those float into the deep end.  I told her to sign those kids up for swimming lessons, or at the very least, get in the water with them!




What an idiot...what would she have done if you were not there?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What an idiot...what would she have done if you were not there?



I have no idea.  Hopefully, she'd get wet.  I find myself being "pool bitch" and lifeguard to a number of kids here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would definitely complain to the management of the subdivision(s).  Time for a letter to everyone is able to use the pool with the rules and regs.


----------



## Dawgluver

We used to have the rules posted, no one ever read them   We're self-managing.  I do plan to bring it up at the next Rec meeting.  

We probably also need a sign like the other subs do, "No Lifeguard, Swim at Your Own Risk.". Pools here are considered an "attractive nuisance" and we could get sued if someone fell, or drowned.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What an idiot...what would she have done if you were not there?


She might have one a Darwin award, possibly even a double one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes indeed! Nice lady, but so clueless.  And this is not uncommon here. Dump your kids in the pool, turn your back, and expect them to sink or swim.  Then we would get a hefty lawsuit if anyone got hurt.


----------



## pacanis

Watching BBQ Pitmasters and drinking hot chocolate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> I'm packing up the leftover food that is for supper heading to a friend's house to share it. She has had to work all weekend and has baby squirrels to feed at midnight and four a.m.



How precious!  And unfortunate that Himself and I don't live close to her - I'm always up at midnight, and usually at 4:00 AM.  I suppose I could learn to be a squirrel sitter.  After all, I'm plenty squirrely myself.


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I'm packing up the leftover food that is for supper heading to a friend's house to share it. She has had to work all weekend and has baby squirrels to feed at midnight and four a.m.



Awww how sweet


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had dinner, crumbed whiting and potato wedges, now relaxing with a cup of tea


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> IMHO as long as you have the same right, to post a flyer about your church and what it offers, I really don't see an issue.
> 
> Now that I'm old and can't run very fast, I have learned to choose my battles carefully.


 
It says right in our lease that the public bulletin boards are for posting community events only. For personal postings there is a board in the Community Room for such postings. And it is loaded with such religious postings. I have no problem with them. So these are in violation of our lease. It is just that no one has the guts to do anything about the violators. I have been removing them. Technically, even the thank you notes from those that have lost a loved one are in violation, but considering all, let it be. Sometimes you have to close both eyes.


----------



## Addie

It is 6:40 a.m. and I am sitting here shivering with the window open and my nose running. No wonder, it is 61ºF. outside and the breeze is blowing right in on me. I can either close the window or get out the shawl again. Doesn't Mother Nature know it is August? I went for the shawl.


----------



## pacanis

50F here. Yesterday at the fruit stand they told me it was a bad year for zucchini because of the cold nights. It felt like August a month ago and now it feels like September.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> 50F here. Yesterday at the fruit stand they told me it was a bad year for zucchini because of the cold nights. It felt like August a month ago and now it feels like September.


 
I have to admit, I am not heartbroken at all over the loss of the zucchini crop this year or any other year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The Today show has been running a tease for a segment on lab grown meat.  

I don't think I will ever be ready for ground meat that has been produced in a test tube.

Maybe it's time to start rereading those dusty vegetarian cookbooks!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> It says right in our lease that the public bulletin boards are for posting community events only. For personal postings there is a board in the Community Room for such postings. And it is loaded with such religious postings. I have no problem with them. So these are in violation of our lease. It is just that no one has the guts to do anything about the violators. I have been removing them. Technically, even the thank you notes from those that have lost a loved one are in violation, but considering all, let it be. Sometimes you have to close both eyes.



Many people consider church events to be community events. 

Unless people are posting these notices on your door, they're not ramming anything down your throat. The notices are obviously not intended for you personally. As Pac noted, though, your sig contradicts your complaint.


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> 50F here. Yesterday at the fruit stand they told me it was a bad year for zucchini because of the cold nights. It felt like August a month ago and now it feels like September.



Our high this year has only been 94, we usually have a long spell where it is near or over 100 for quite a while. We've seen mostly 80's this summer and I'm not complaining!


----------



## pacanis

Yes, bakechef, it's been an enjoyable July/August so far.
Maybe we are going through a global cooling spell


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> 50F here. Yesterday at the fruit stand they told me it was a bad year for zucchini because of the cold nights. It felt like August a month ago and now it feels like September.


We're experiencing the same type of weather. It definitely felt like a fall day yesterday. I don't miss the humidity (and heat), but the garden sure isn't producing like it normally would be at this time. We've also had rain more days than not. Hard to believe we were in a level 2 drought at this time last year.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our weather has been cooler than normal here too, I'm not complaining.

I placed an online order with Eddie Bauer for a couple pairs of jeans this morning (buy one, get 2nd 50% off), and shortly after, got the mail, which included an EB catalog offering free shipping, and an EB Friends reward certificate for $5.  I called customer service, and they went ahead and applied the free shipping and certificate to my order!  I love good customer service!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the power to come back.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for the power to come back.



What happened?


----------



## Alix

I'm counting down til I have to leave for work. Contemplating whether or not my back hurts enough to merit some kind of drug intervention. So far...nope.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What happened?


Power is out here and at least as far as 10 km away. A lot of hydro electric equipment was damaged by forest fires, so this is the fourth power outage this summer. That's a lot and unusual.

I phoned Hydro Quebec, but the volume of calls is so high that they aren't giving the messages about when power is expected back.


----------



## taxlady

I just configured my laptop as an "allowed device" on my phone when it is being a WiFi hotspot. w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I just configured my laptop as an "allowed device" on my phone when it is being a WiFi hotspot. w00t!



Hope you get your power back soon.  

Good job re hotspot!  I've been able to use my phone as a hotspot for iPad, but need to figure out how to use it for the PC.  Can't get it to show up.  A friend was able to use her phone hotspot for all her computers, and apparently saves a lot of money that way, but she's out of the country right now, so I can't ask her what she did.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you get your power back soon.
> 
> Good job re hotspot!  I've been able to use my phone as a hotspot for iPad, but need to figure out how to use it for the PC.  Can't get it to show up.



I had to tell the phone to allow all devices. Then it worked. It also picked up the MAC number from the PC and then I gave it my PC's name. 

The power is out because of a lightening strike in Churchill Falls. There is a major transmission line there.  Over 400,000 people are without power.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I had to tell the phone to allow all devices. Then it worked. It also picked up the MAC number from the PC and then I gave it my PC's name.
> 
> The power is out because of a lightening strike in Churchill Falls. There is a major transmission line there.  Over 400,000 people are without power.



Wow!  Glad you got your new gas grill!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Wow!  Glad you got your new gas grill!



It gets delivered and assembled on Wednesday. In do have a portable butane cooking device.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> It gets delivered and assembled on Wednesday. In do have a portable butane cooking device.



Oh shoot, I knew that.  Well, glad you have an alternative.

What a pain.  Thankfully, it's not winter.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just got up and enjoying a hot coffee


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh shoot, I knew that.  Well, glad you have an alternative.
> 
> What a pain.  Thankfully, it's not winter.



Power just came back. I will switch back to the computer in a couple of minutes. We have an old computer running Linux as a firewall for the home WiFi network and it has to finish rebooting.


----------



## Kylie1969

Made the bed, put a load of washing on, had breakfast, drove Steve up to the bus interchange to go to work and now about to start some ironing


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> The Today show has been running a tease for a segment on lab grown meat.
> 
> I don't think I will ever be ready for ground meat that has been produced in a test tube.
> 
> Maybe it's time to start rereading those dusty vegetarian cookbooks!



When that story showed up on our TV I said to Himself that it looked like a good argument for vegetarianism.  Or bacon.


----------



## Kylie1969

I went to the doctors this morning, then over to mums for a coffee and this afternoon been relaxing in the lounge watching TV


----------



## Addie

Surprised myself this morning. I was up at 9 a.m. Made my phone call to Winthrop. I asked my nurse to look up my last blood work and to check my thyroid numbers. I am so tired all the time Right now I am on minimal dosage. (That was something I kept putting off.) I even checked my sugar reading. I never check it first thing in the morning. I don't even check it even once a day. In spite of my munching on animal crackers last night, it was nice and low. 

I got good news when I called Winthrop. The secretary's husband is a photographer and does it for a hobby. One time she showed me some of his work. There was one picture that haunts me. It is a picture taken at Winthrop Beach during a storm. It is a picture of a wave hitting the wall and at the peak of the wave, just before it crashes down over the wall. There is not even a drop of water coming down before it crashes. That picture haunts me. I think of it all the time. He caught the wave at the perfect moment. She had him print one for me and framed it. I am so excited I am almost in tears. It is in black and white. I usually go to Winthrop for my vitals check at the end of the month. I am going next week so I can get my picture. 

Today is going to be a good day! I have to go down to the Community Room for the Summer Birthday cake. Not my favorite thing to do, but I am in a really good mood and will be nice to everyone today.


----------



## Chef Munky

Can't wait until the new router gets here. It would be nice to stay connected for for a change. 15 min tops just doesn't cut it anymore. Then and I mean maybe then my comp will get the upgrade. Parts are here. Waiting. Nobody feels the need to do it. They wouldn't hesitate fix things if it were them waiting patiently on the sidelines. Ok that was my grumble for the day. It's over. Sheesh all I want to do is plot our road trip out across the U.S. That's what I've been working towards lately.

Now that I've just typed that up. It's crossing my mind they might not want me to go. Awww touching...It's not going to work. We have the Mothership.
Going my way?


----------



## Addie

I just watched a video of a young man making a lobster dog. YUM. The only thing I would change is that he used a boxed cornbread mix. I think I would use a large egg role wrap to cover the lobster. It would be more crispy after frying. 

Every time I take my meds in the morning, even after I have eaten, I feel so light headed. I am going back to taking them at night. I had plans to go to the beach and sit at my table under the shade of the tree and read. But now I don't dare to take on the traffic to cross the street. Even at the traffic lights. 

Well so much for my plans. I am going to try and take a nap. Hopefully I will feel better when I wake up.


----------



## tinlizzie

Just a bit ago, after lunch, I licked the bowl, literally, for the last little smidge of Princess Fiona's lemon curd from Sunday's batch.  Nah, she doesn't mind at all.  It was sooooo good.  If I weren't so lazy it would have been lemon tart.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Just a bit ago, after lunch, I licked the bowl, literally, for the last little smidge of Princess Fiona's lemon curd from Sunday's batch.  Nah, she doesn't mind at all.  It was sooooo good.  If I weren't so lazy it would have been lemon tart.



Isn't it wonderful?  Try it with lime, lovely!

I simmered the turkey carcass and dark meat from yesterday, have a bunch of broth cooling in the fridge.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Trying *desperately* to limit my time here at DC so I can get real world stuff done.  So...after this post I'm heading down to the basement to continue sorting through cr...stuff, getting ready to, hopefully, have a garage sale next month.  Seems the pollen in the air is conspiring against gardening today.  *shrug* Both jobs need doing so here I go to Spiderville...


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> Isn't it wonderful?  Try it with lime, lovely!



Ooooh.  Get thee behind me.


----------



## CWS4322

Heading out to clean the chicken coop in case I have to provide witness protection services to Marg and the other two that by-law wants to seize and kill.


----------



## Zhizara

So they are going to take your chickens and kill them.  Are they going to take them home and eat them???


----------



## LPBeier

CWS, I am sending you {hugs} and prayers regarding your chickens.  I hope it all works out in your favour.


----------



## pacanis

Say what? What did I miss with CW's birds?


----------



## taxlady

It's not CWS's birds, she is going to foster the chickens that would have been confiscated and killed.


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> So they are going to take your chickens and kill them.  Are they going to take them home and eat them???


Not my girls at risk, they are safe. A couple on the other side of Ottawa (which is the size of PEI) have had by-law visit and threaten their three girls. We have offered to hold them in "chicken protection" program while they battle with by-law and the City. My girls are SAFE.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

AND your girls are having houseguests CW!!  I LOVE guests!  Be sure to put on the good linens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Just a bit ago, after lunch, I licked the bowl, literally, for the last little smidge of Princess Fiona's lemon curd from Sunday's batch.  Nah, she doesn't mind at all.  It was sooooo good.  If I weren't so lazy it would have been lemon tart.



I'm so glad that recipe is making you lick the bowl!


----------



## Kylie1969

We are about to have dinner, tonight we are having beef schnitzels and vegetables with a cheese sauce


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We used to have the rules posted, no one ever read them  We're self-managing. I do plan to bring it up at the next Rec meeting.
> 
> We probably also need a sign like the other subs do, "No Lifeguard, Swim at Your Own Risk.". Pools here are considered an "attractive nuisance" and we could get sued if someone fell, or drowned.


 
In this state an attractive nuisance has to be fenced in to be out of sight to small children. My daughter has a stockade fence around her property. And her gate is locked.


----------



## CWS4322

Sewing. I have several sewing projects that I've been putting off--so today is the day. I'm sewing curtains, napkins, and doing some mending.


----------



## Addie

I want to go up to the beach and sit and read. But I have to wait for the mailman. I ordered a second debit card and it is supposed to be in the mail this week. I really need it. Spike has my present one. I could ask for it back, but he does almost all of my shopping. So if I do take it back, I have to give it back to him immediately after I have used it. I would just rather wait until I have the second one. I do have nine dollars on me. Enough to get a large coffee at BK across street from the beach. Or even lunch. Sometimes that fresh salt air just gives one an appetite to eat. I hate waiting for anything.  I want instant gratification.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> In this state an attractive nuisance has to be fenced in to be out of sight to small children. My daughter has a stockade fence around her property. And her gate is locked.


I don't know what the regulations are here. But, that would explain something I have wondered about. We have a chain link around the pool at our condo. Every year, before they fill the pool, they put a tarp-like thing on that entire fence. They take it down again after the pool is emptied. It looks better without it and it would probably get damaged by winter.

The law requires that we have a lifeguard on duty any time anyone goes in the pool.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I want to go up to the beach and sit and read. But I have to wait for the mailman. *I ordered a second debit card and it is supposed to be in the mail this week. I really need it. Spike has my present one. I could ask for it back, but he does almost all of my shopping. So if I do take it back, I have to give it back to him immediately after I have used it. I would just rather wait until I have the second one.* I do have nine dollars on me. Enough to get a large coffee at BK across street from the beach. Or even lunch. Sometimes that fresh salt air just gives one an appetite to eat. I hate waiting for anything.  I want instant gratification.


Is that first debit card still going to work once you start using the new one? Whenever I have gotten a new debit card, they tell me that the old one won't work any more.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Is that first debit card still going to work once you start using the new one? Whenever I have gotten a new debit card, they tell me that the old one won't work any more.



The new one only cancels the old one if it's a replacement.  You can have two cards on one account at the same time.  You just have to communicate usage so you don't overdraw.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> The new one only cancels the old one if it's a replacement.  You can have two cards on one account at the same time.  You just have to communicate usage so you don't overdraw.


Around here, they won't give a second full service debit card unless it's a joint account.

I have several spare cards for my biz account, but they are deposit only.


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> Not my girls at risk, they are safe. A couple on the other side of Ottawa (which is the size of PEI) have had by-law visit and threaten their three girls. We have offered to hold them in "chicken protection" program while they battle with by-law and the City. My girls are SAFE.



Whew!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Is that first debit card still going to work once you start using the new one? Whenever I have gotten a new debit card, they tell me that the old one won't work any more.


 
Yes. It will be in my daughter's name. She is listed on my account. It saves a lot of problems at the time of my death. The bank can't freeze my account as she is co-owner. 

What a lot of folks here don't know is that a lot of our banks have someone who reads the obits first thing in the morning. They then check the names against their accounts. If one of the names shows up as having an account with that bank, by law they freeze the account including safety deposit boxes. The family then has to get a Probate Court Order to get to the money. 

How do I know this? I took a six week course in customer service for banking and then decided banking was not for me. But it was interesting. I also learned that if you are overdrawn at $10 and under, the bank will honor the check automatically. Just don't make it a habit.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating two Canadian bacon sandwiches with iceberg lettuce and mayo on white bread. The best sandwich in the whole wide world.
I'm not sure if that was breakfast or lunch. I guess it depends if I eat again before dinner.
Off to buy my Tostitos for tonight's dinner shortly.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating two Canadian bacon sandwiches with iceberg lettuce and mayo on white bread. The best sandwich in the whole wide world.
> I'm not sure if that was breakfast or lunch. I guess it depends if I eat again before dinner.
> Off to buy my Tostitos for tonight's dinner shortly.



I'm just sitting down to a crimini mushroom and gruyere omelet and I know that's breakfast because I plan to eat before dinner.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear that the new debit card will work Addie.

  (2, 'cause I forgot last reply))


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I don't know what the regulations are here. But, that would explain something I have wondered about. We have a chain link around the pool at our condo. Every year, before they fill the pool, they put a tarp-like thing on that entire fence. They take it down again after the pool is emptied. It looks better without it and it would probably get damaged by winter.
> 
> The law requires that we have a lifeguard on duty any time anyone goes in the pool.



We have a fence around our pool too, along with a locking gate.  And now we have motion-activated lights.  Kids used to climb over the fence all the time.

The county tried to make us require a lifeguard, along with all sorts of safety equipment, but we were under the number of people that would justify all that.


----------



## pacanis

Gruyere cheese in an omelette... that's just decadent.

Now I'm looking at one of those wasps with the real skinny part between the abdomen and the thorax wondering how he got in-between the screen and the window. What is it with my house and insects that sting...


----------



## Chef Munky

Computer problems have been solved. This time when the problem happened everyone was here to witness it. The power supply box was going. It finally went with gusto last night. Don't you just love those  A-HA! moments when your right? This one is much quieter. Haven't yet been dissed off the net. Knock wood.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...What is it with my house and insects that sting...




They're probably attracted by the bacon.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Gruyere cheese in an omelette... that's just decadent.
> 
> Now I'm looking at one of those wasps with the real skinny part between the abdomen and the thorax wondering how he got in-between the screen and the window. What is it with my house and insects that sting...


I may be wrong, but I believe those are solitary wasps and usually female. They eat nectar from flowers and kill insects and stuff to feed their babies.


----------



## pacanis

I opened the window and the screen and it flew away. Fortunately in the right direction.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I opened the window and the screen and it flew away. Fortunately in the right direction.



We get them here too, in the strangest places.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I just returned from a 9-day northern Minnesota vacation.  Beautiful and restful.  No Internet.  No nothing but beautiful scenery and perfect weather.

I've finally finished cropping and editing the 65 pictures we took.  I somehow managed to miss packing our good camera and ended up having to use the one in my cell phone.  It took surprisingly good photos.  I'll share a few here.

The first one is the lakeside of my aunt and uncle's log home.  Fabulous house.  We hated to leave.

The second one is what they see from the big windows.  The lake is pristine and only a few feet from the house.  They have a gorgeous sandy path about 100 feet long that leads to the water.

The last one is of the water.  What you're viewing is a portion of the water about 2- to 3-feet deep near the dock.  It's as clear as drinking water.  Unbelievable.


----------



## taxlady

Gorgeous


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely beautiful Katie!  Love Minnesota.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome back Katie!  What a delightful setting to vacation at.  I bet the water is that super clean because it's so cold no one dangles their feet into it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, and I'm personally goofing off.  Again.   I'm really good at that!  But I better get off DC and go do more work in the basement.  I swept it all out yesterday; Himself just came up and said "wow, is the basement clean!"  Wonder what his reaction will be when I actually DO clean it!


----------



## CWS4322

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I just returned from a 9-day northern Minnesota vacation.  Beautiful and restful.  No Internet.  No nothing but beautiful scenery and perfect weather.
> 
> I've finally finished cropping and editing the 65 pictures we took.  I somehow managed to miss packing our good camera and ended up having to use the one in my cell phone.  It took surprisingly good photos.  I'll share a few here.
> 
> The first one is the lakeside of my aunt and uncle's log home.  Fabulous house.  We hated to leave.
> 
> The second one is what they see from the big windows.  The lake is pristine and only a few feet from the house.  They have a gorgeous sandy path about 100 feet long that leads to the water.
> 
> The last one is of the water.  What you're viewing is a portion of the water about 2- to 3-feet deep near the dock.  It's as clear as drinking water.  Unbelievable.


Gorgeous. Being MN born and bred, curious which lake this was...sounds like Cass. The pictures have me longing for Lake of the Woods. Can't afford another trip to MN right now.


----------



## Katie H

CWS4322 said:


> Gorgeous. Being MN born and bred, curious which lake this was...sounds like Cass. The pictures have me longing for Lake of the Woods. Can't afford another trip to MN right now.



No, not Cass Lake.  It's Perch Lake and, as you see in the photo, just beautiful.  Can't wait to get back.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome back Katie!  What a delightful setting to vacation at.  I bet the water is that super clean because it's so cold no one dangles their feet into it!



I loved the clear water.  If I hadn't seen it myself I would never have believed it.  As for being in it, yes.  Lots of swimming, water skiing, jet skiing, etc.  A real pleasure.


----------



## Kylie1969

Off to do the grocery shopping now, nice and early


----------



## taxlady

The dude who is assembling our new grill finally showed up.


----------



## pacanis

Well don't stand over him and make him nervous, lol.
BTW, you filled the propane bottle, right?

I just got back from grocery shopping. The more the afternoon went on, the less I felt like having nachos for dinner.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Well don't stand over him and make him nervous, lol.
> BTW, you filled the propane bottle, right?
> 
> I just got back from grocery shopping. The more the afternoon went on, the less I felt like having nachos for dinner.


I'm not standing over him. I am nearby if he needs anything, like another glass of water.

Filled the propane bottle? Bought a brand new one. When it's empty you return it and they give you a full one for about $30.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just returned home from the grocery shopping...always good to get that out of the way...dont mind doing it, just prefer to be doing other things!

Time to get stuck into a pile or ironing now...someone has to do it....right!


----------



## Zhizara

Watching a new Futurama.  Last season.  *sob*  

See y'all later.


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> Just returned home from the grocery shopping...always good to get that out of the way...dont mind doing it, just prefer to be doing other things!
> 
> Time to get stuck into a pile or ironing now...someone has to do it....right!




I'm not particularly fond of any kind of shopping but I truly love to iron.  Always have and spent some time this afternoon ironing all the now-clean shirts Glenn wore on our vacation. 'Bout a half dozen and several of mine.  for some reason ironing always relaxes me and gives me a visible feeling of accomplishment.  Yep, I'm weird.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> I'm not particularly fond of any kind of shopping but I truly love to iron.  Always have and spent some time this afternoon ironing all the now-clean shirts Glenn wore on our vacation. 'Bout a half dozen and several of mine.  for some reason ironing always relaxes me and gives me a visible feeling of accomplishment.  Yep, I'm weird.



Great!  I'm sending some clothes your way.  I'm a member of the sisterhood of the traveling pants that need ironing.  I ordered a couple pairs of dress pants, and they've traveled from the bed to the dresser to the spare room.  Hopefully they'll land on the ironing board at some point in time.  I need to fire up the iron.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful photos Katie and welcome home!


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie H said:


> I'm not particularly fond of any kind of shopping but I truly love to iron.  Always have and spent some time this afternoon ironing all the now-clean shirts Glenn wore on our vacation. 'Bout a half dozen and several of mine.  for some reason ironing always relaxes me and gives me a visible feeling of accomplishment.  Yep, I'm weird.



I think Addie likes to iron too...you guys must find it relaxing


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just finished all the ironing, had some lunch and now time to put my feet up and relax


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Glad to hear that the new debit card will work Addie.
> 
> (2, 'cause I forgot last reply))


 
Thank you. With all the good news she got from her last MRI, those angels seem to be really watching over her and taking care of her. Thank you all. I find that I am not having as many sad and worried moments as before.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> I think Addie likes to iron too...you guys must find it relaxing


 
I do enjoy ironing. Like Katie said, it is very relaxing. I set up my old wooden ironing board and just wander into my own little world. I can daydream as long as I am ironing. Sometimes I will have my music on like Les Miserables and sing right along. Ironing gives me a sense of accomplishment when I look at all that I have done.


----------



## Kylie1969

Enjoying a hot coffee and now I am about to start getting dinner organised

Tonight we are having a Spicy Butter Chicken Curry with lemon infused rice and some fresh crusty pane di casa bread


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well, this morning I have been trying to understand the new Obamacare health insurance exchanges. 

I understand most of what I have read, I am still unclear on how the federal tax credit works.  Do any of you know if the tax credit is simply an offset against your taxable income or is it a real subsidy that will reduce the cost of insurance.  At this time my income is so low that a reduction in federal tax liability won't do anything to help me reduce the cost of an individual policy.  

It is very confusing to me! 

Any help on this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I do enjoy ironing. Like Katie said, it is very relaxing. I set up my old wooden ironing board and just wander into my own little world. I can daydream as long as I am ironing. Sometimes I will have my music on like Les Miserables and sing right along. Ironing gives me a sense of accomplishment when I look at all that I have done.


I do the same thing, Addie. I relax while ironing. I know, not something most people do, but it takes me away from my real life.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm the opposite, Katie.  I hate ironing, but love to shop.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I'm the opposite, Katie. I hate ironing, but love to shop.


 
I don't mind grocery shopping, but I HATE to shop for clothes. They don't make clothes for a 4'8" person. A simple skirt is always a maxi on me. Everything I buy has to be hemmed.


----------



## simonbaker

Going to go get the daughter registered for high school.


----------



## Kylie1969

About to jump in the shower and then heading out to see a knee specilaist


----------



## MrsLMB

Finally sitting down to relax after a full day of jamming.  We made peach jam, spiced peach jam, peach syrup, elderberry jelly and blueberry jelly.  This girl is tired now !!


----------



## CharlieD

Beautiful pictures of Minnesota.
On the less pleasent news I am still working on fixing what can be fixed after the heckers broke into my account.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> Beautiful pictures of Minnesota.
> On the less pleasent news I am still working on fixing what can be fixed after the heckers broke into my account.


What kind of email do you use Charlie? Is it with your ISP? One of the web services, e.g., gmail, hotmail, etc.? Do you use an email client, e.g., Thunderbird, Outlook, etc.?


----------



## KatyCooks

Zhizara said:


> I'm the opposite, Katie. I hate ironing, but love to shop.


 

I hate to iron and to shop.    But I love to do crosswords.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> What kind of email do you use Charlie? Is it with your ISP? One of the web services, e.g., gmail, hotmail, etc.? Do you use an email client, e.g., Thunderbird, Outlook, etc.?



Mine sent out a whole bunch of ads to most of my contacts for male enhancement products a while ago.  Ridiculous.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Mine sent out a whole bunch of ads to most of my contacts for male enhancement products a while ago. Ridiculous.


 

I had the same thing happen with a Yahoo email account.  I was horrified!  Luckily it wasn't an account I used much so the contacts list was tiny.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> About to jump in the shower and then heading out to see a knee specilaist



Hope things went well for you at the doctor's office.  Let us know how it went if you want...hopefully it ends up in the Thankfulness thread and not in Venting!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope things went well for you at the doctor's office.  Let us know how it went if you want...hopefully it ends up in the Thankfulness thread and not in Venting!


+1 Best of luck with this.


----------



## simonbaker

Had to go support the local Dairy Queen w a blizzard treat. Proceeds raised went to Children's Miracle Network. Thousands of people support this nationwide. The money raised stays in your state.


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> I hate to iron and to shop.    But I love to do crosswords.



Katy, I too love crosswords, have been doing them for years now


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much Taxy


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope things went well for you at the doctor's office.  Let us know how it went if you want...hopefully it ends up in the Thankfulness thread and not in Venting!




Thank you so much CG 

I went to see the knee specialist this morning. He has booked me in for an MRI to have next Friday 16th August, as he said that is less invasive to see what is going on that an arthroscophy...although he said I may still be needing one of them after we get the results back from the MRI

He said it could be a number of things

1. A torn cartilage (meniscus tear)
2. A cyst (as well)
3. Arthritis
4. Something else but I cant remember it LOL...he was saying so much

So, out of all that, I dont know what would be best to have, sadly it is going to be at least one of them 

It was hurting so much when he was prodding on the outer and inner sides of my knee...ever so painful to touch arrrgggghhhh!

Will keep you informed


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those all sound like a bother Kylie.   I've had arthritis for a while but it just comes and goes.  When it flairs up, OTC meds work.  The others all sound like they could be real trouble.  Hope he "picks" the least of all those evils.  Good luck with the MRI.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks CG xxx

Yes, I am hoping for one of the least bad ones 

We have just had dinner, we made some lamb burgers and french fries, a fast food themed night 

Having a nice cup of tea now before heading into the lounge to put my legs up...recliners are very good for sore knees


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> What kind of email do you use Charlie? Is it with your ISP? One of the web services, e.g., gmail, hotmail, etc.? Do you use an email client, e.g., Thunderbird, Outlook, etc.?


It was Yahoo e-mail


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> It was Yahoo e-mail


How's it going with that?

I wonder if they have a help desk.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> How's it going with that?
> 
> I wonder if they have a help desk.



I deleted the whole account. They were not able to recover deleted mails and the contact list. That was the important part. E- mail account per se is useless, I can e-mail from whole bunch of other e-mails.


----------



## Katie H

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you so much CG
> 
> I went to see the knee specialist this morning. He has booked me in for an MRI to have next Friday 16th August, as he said that is less invasive to see what is going on that an arthroscophy...although he said I may still be needing one of them after we get the results back from the MRI
> 
> He said it could be a number of things
> 
> 1. A torn cartilage (meniscus tear)
> 2. A cyst (as well)
> 3. Arthritis
> 4. Something else but I cant remember it LOL...he was saying so much
> 
> So, out of all that, I dont know what would be best to have, sadly it is going to be at least one of them
> 
> It was hurting so much when he was prodding on the outer and inner sides of my knee...ever so painful to touch arrrgggghhhh!
> 
> Will keep you informed



Been there.  Done that.  Got the tee shirt.

After years of arthritis pain, I had my knee evaluated last summer.  So badly roached with arthritis that there was no cartilage left and there was bone on bone grinding every time I moved it...and, believe me, I noticed it.  Ouch!!  The joint was so degraded that it would simply collapse with no warning and I'd end up on the floor.  That was a real concern because we had infant grandchildren that I wanted to take care of/be with.  Not safe carrying a baby when one's knee is that unpredictable.

Had to have a total knee replacement in early November.  What a difference!  I'm glad I did it, but the recovery and therapy isn't for sissies, but doable.  I came out on the other side wishing I'd done the surgery much sooner.

Hope everything goes well for you, Kylie.  And, as someone else has already said, hope it's the lesser of all the treatments.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> I deleted the whole account. They were not able to recover deleted mails and the contact list. That was the important part. E- mail account per se is useless, I can e-mail from whole bunch of other e-mails.


I guess you will just have to keep a backup of your contacts somewhere other than in your email account. Good luck with re-creating your contact list.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mourning the loss of my summer.  I got exactly nothing done all summer, and I have to go back to work on Monday.  Blech.  I need another 6 months.


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie, you certainly have been through the mill!

Thank you for caring, I so hope it is better news rather than worse 

Mum was saying yesterday that if it is arthritis that I am a bit young to have it, but I was told by my doctor that is can happen at any age

My dad had 2 total knee replacements and my mum has had one, so if it is hereditary, I dont like my chances 



Katie H said:


> Been there.  Done that.  Got the tee shirt.
> 
> After years of arthritis pain, I had my knee evaluated last summer.  So badly roached with arthritis that there was no cartilage left and there was bone on bone grinding every time I moved it...and, believe me, I noticed it.  Ouch!!  The joint was so degraded that it would simply collapse with no warning and I'd end up on the floor.  That was a real concern because we had infant grandchildren that I wanted to take care of/be with.  Not safe carrying a baby when one's knee is that unpredictable.
> 
> Had to have a total knee replacement in early November.  What a difference!  I'm glad I did it, but the recovery and therapy isn't for sissies, but doable.  I came out on the other side wishing I'd done the surgery much sooner.
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you, Kylie.  And, as someone else has already said, hope it's the lesser of all the treatments.


----------



## simonbaker

Last day of vacation here too. Back to work on Monday. The daughter & I went & had a makeover for her today. She starts her freshman year on the 19th, moving into the high school. Wanted her to learn from the  experts on the correct way to put on make-up w good, quality cosmetics as she is allergic to everything. Plans to go to a drive in movie theater tonight at dusk, maybe the county fair tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Kylie1969

Time to grab some breakfast now and go and wake Steve, take him in his morning cup of tea 

We mowed the lawns last night, front and back, so no need to do them this morning now...YAY!!


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Mourning the loss of my summer.  I got exactly nothing done all summer, and I have to go back to work on Monday.  Blech.  I need another 6 months.




exactly how you were supPOSED to spend your summer, dawg!   sorry it is ending for you, but our children desperately need you in their school like never before....


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Last day of vacation here too. Back to work on Monday. The daughter & I went & had a makeover for her today. She starts her freshman year on the 19th, moving into the high school. Wanted her to learn from the  experts on the correct way to put on make-up w good, quality cosmetics as she is allergic to everything. Plans to go to a drive in movie theater tonight at dusk, maybe the county fair tomorrow afternoon.



Oh goodness, SB!  I can't believe she's already in HS!


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> exactly how you were supPOSED to spend your summer, dawg!   sorry it is ending for you, but our children desperately need you in their school like never before....



Thanks Vit!  Hopefully, mental health will finally take a priority....we're so mired in testing and paperwork.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Oh goodness, SB!  I can't believe she's already in HS!


Neither can I!  Not sure where they years have gone...
Better run, we are going to the drive in movie tonight.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve has had his cuppa...I am trying to get him out of bed as he keeps drifting off again


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Mourning the loss of my summer.  I got exactly nothing done all summer, and I have to go back to work on Monday.  Blech.  I need another 6 months.



What do you mean you got nothing done...planting, swimming, driving...you got lots done.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching the Eagles Pats pre-season game. Pretty good actually.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm watching the Eagles Pats pre-season game. Pretty good actually.



I am too.  Watching the rookie tight ends and wide outs.  We lost just about all of ours during the offseason.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Witches of Eastwick_ and relaxing, setting up our meds for the week.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What do you mean you got nothing done...planting, swimming, driving...you got lots done.



Thanks PF, now that you put it that way!  I still need another 6 months...


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I am too. Watching the rookie tight ends and wide outs. We lost just about all of ours during the offseason.


 
Yes. I might have heard something about that


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just come back home and have had a lovely homemade pizza for lunch


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Had to go support the local Dairy Queen w a blizzard treat. Proceeds raised went to Children's Miracle Network. Thousands of people support this nationwide. The money raised stays in your state.


 
The closest DQ to me is 45 miles away.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> The closest DQ to me is 45 miles away.


In a small town (6,000) just north of us, the DQ made 39,000 blizzards for Childrens Miracle Network. 


We just got home from the drive in movie. It's 1:30 a.m. Time to get to bed.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had a lovely dinner...we made a lamb casserole that Matt Preston made on Masterchef Australia...it is so delicious and the lamb was so tender..it certainly is a keeper 

Now we are about to head out for a walk


----------



## pacanis

I just got back in from checking out this rifle I received yesterday. Built in 1895 and it still shoots pretty good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Like PF said, "nice".  As in:  we all have to be NICE to pac so he doesn't come for us. 

She's a beauty pac.  Happy shooting.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I'm a sucker for old Russian rifles.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I just got back in from checking out this rifle I received yesterday. Built in 1895 and it still shoots pretty good.




amazing how well-defined the 1895 manufacture stamp on it is--so sharp, it doesn't look at all worn!


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> I just got back in from checking out this rifle I received yesterday. Built in 1895 and it still shoots pretty good.



Nice "shootin' arn," pacanis.  The _shoots pretty good_ part has something to do with the person doing the shooting, too.  Nice grouping.

Did you go to a gun show or get it from a private individual?  Glenn loves guns.  He'd definitely like this one.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, Vit, the stamp is very good on this one. And it's one of the more intricate stampings.

Private individual, Katie. All the way from Texas.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got up, having breakfast!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Yes. I might have heard something about that


 
The only name I even recognize is Tom Brady. Do we still have a team?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I'm a sucker for old Russian rifles.



Nice, Pac!  My Dad had the best gun collection.  Mom got it in the divorce settlement   My brother has it now, lots of Civil War guns, bayonettes, pistols, etc.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> The only name I even recognize is Tom Brady. Do we still have a team?


 
I don't even bother learning the names on my team... or their coach, or their GM, or their owner...



Dawgluver said:


> Nice, Pac! My Dad had the best gun collection. Mom got it in the divorce settlement  My brother has it now, lots of Civil War guns, bayonettes, pistols, etc.


 
I don't go that far back. Maybe a Sharps some day, but I can do without the muzzleloaders. I have a couple Springfield Trapdoors, an 1873 and an 1884 and that's really far enough back for me.


----------



## forty_caliber

Very nice rifle Pac.  My oldest is an M1 Garand from WWII.  It was re-barreled in the fifty's by Springfield with a "star" gauge barrel.  All other components were replaced with "national match" grade parts.  I also have the grenade launcher attachment and the Pacific theater 18" bayonet to go with it. 

Shoots like a dream.  Still my primary hunting weapon. 

.40


----------



## pacanis

forty_caliber said:


> Very nice rifle Pac. My oldest is an M1 Garand from WWII. It was re-barreled in the fifty's by Springfield with a "star" gauge barrel. All other components were replaced with "national match" grade parts. I also have the grenade launcher attachment and the Pacific theater 18" bayonet to go with it.
> 
> Shoots like a dream. Still my primary hunting weapon.
> 
> .40


 
I've read about those star barrels and their accuracy. Very nice. I always look for the star when I'm browsing.
My Garands are also a WWII Springfield and a Winchester M1D with the long bayo, flash suppressor, cheek rest and all the other goodies the DCM shipped with them.
And I envy you being able to hunt with a semi in Texas. Apparently people in PA aren't smart enough to not fire them all off at once.


----------



## Kylie1969

Personally, I hate guns!


----------



## simonbaker

we spent the day at the fair. Tried some scuba diving where they had a large pool set up, fun!, thinking about pursuing it, maybe getting certified. Alot of walking around, to much junk food.  Nice to get home & relax.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Go for it SB!  It's a blast.  My "C" card is from 1974 and there is NO way I would go out without a refresher course, but I still have that card in my wallet.  Took the classes when I was single just in case I ever took a trip somewhere dive-able.  My only open-water experience was in a quarry for my certification.   It was still a lot of fun.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been out at the shops, it has been nice!

I love going to the shops with Steve as he always buys me things 

Came home and Steve made a sweet shortcrust pastry for our custard tart...looking forward to that for dessert tonight 

About to start prepping for dinner, we are having Butter Chicken


----------



## pacanis

I knew some guys that scuba dived and they said it was a lot of fun. They would plan vacations around spots to dive, shipwrecks or where ever.


----------



## tinlizzie

They scuba dive in abandoned lead mine tunnels in Bonne Terre, south of St. Louis.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just had a lovely shower, time to blow dry my hair and then wait for the man to come and put up our new side gate


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon mum came over for coffee and a chat 

For dinner we had some lovely crumbed whiting fillets and potato wedges 

Now going to watch some TV


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While watching "The Chew", the show was interrupted (no big deal, it looked like a rerun) for the news that a verdict is in for a very long trial that has been going on in Boston for weeks and weeks.  It will be nice when this is all over...


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Personally, I hate guns!


 
Ditto!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating lime sherbet bars, putting off putting the laundry away.


----------



## pacanis

I haven't had lime sherbet in a loooong time.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> While watching "The Chew", the show was interrupted (no big deal, it looked like a rerun) for the news that a verdict is in for a very long trial that has been going on in Boston for weeks and weeks. It will be nice when this is all over...


 
The trial started in Mid June. There were 69 counts. 19 of them were murder charges. He was found "guilty" on 11 of those. The rest the jury was unable to reach a decision as to guilt or innocent. So they came back with "No Finding." Of the rest of the 69 charges, one came back "Not Guilty." It took the jury five days to reach a verdict. 

Was this trial important to the nation? I would have to say "Yes." Organized crime has seen the last of its days. 

And no it is not over. There are appeals on each and every guilty finding.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was just reading in a food magazine about sprinkling (on top) some flaky or coarse sea salt to some unexpected foods:

grapefruit--I already do this
lemon bars
milkshakes
pears
oatmeal
chocolate chip cookies
ice cream
fudge pops
toast with jam
applesauce
chocolate pudding
watermelon--I already do
around the rim on a glass of beer

Do you put salt on anything unusual?


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am going to have an upper abdomen ultrasound so I cant eat or drink!

I must say I am missing having my morning coffee and I am here...only have to wait till 8.30am, so an hour and a half to go


----------



## Katie H

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just reading in a food magazine about sprinkling (on top) some flaky or coarse sea salt to some unexpected foods:
> 
> grapefruit--I already do this
> lemon bars
> milkshakes
> pears
> oatmeal
> chocolate chip cookies
> ice cream
> fudge pops
> toast with jam
> applesauce
> chocolate pudding
> watermelon--I already do
> around the rim on a glass of beer
> 
> Do you put salt on anything unusual?



As far as putting salt_ on_ unexpected or unusual foods, I almost always add a smidgen or a pinch of salt to many sweets.  The tiniest addition of salt to something as seemingly-mundane a recipe as powdered sugar icing makes a huge difference in how the general flavor "pops."  I can see the point in adding it to the items you listed.


----------



## GotGarlic

I had 3/4 of a cantaloupe that I needed to do something with. I bought it at the farmer's market last weekend and it was unexpectedly bland. The stem end smelled nice and sweet but no flavor. So I made it into a minty granita. I've never made granita before. Hopefully this will come out well.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making this recipe for Spicy Black-Eyed Peas.  It's a REAL keeper.  I love black-eyed peas and was in the mood for some with a little more zip than the normal way I prepare them.  These are super and the only change I made, not really a change in my book, is that I used ancho chili powder instead of plain old "chili" powder.  Yum, double yum.  Lots to have for tonight's supper and three containers to put in the freezer...if they even make it there.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> I had 3/4 of a cantaloupe that I needed to do something with. I bought it at the farmer's market last weekend and it was unexpectedly bland. The stem end smelled nice and sweet but no flavor. So I made it into a minty granita. I've never made granita before. Hopefully this will come out well.



Looks delish.  We make homemade cantaloupe ice cream, which probably wouldn't be too much different.  That's really good, also.


----------



## Kylie1969

We had our new side gate put up yesterday, it is great...unlike the other one that wouldn't open and shut anymore, well chuffed


----------



## Kylie1969

That is interesting JoAnn 

I do know that chocolate, especially dark chocolate, goes well with salt 



JoAnn L. said:


> I was just reading in a food magazine about sprinkling (on top) some flaky or coarse sea salt to some unexpected foods:
> 
> grapefruit--I already do this
> lemon bars
> milkshakes
> pears
> oatmeal
> chocolate chip cookies
> ice cream
> fudge pops
> toast with jam
> applesauce
> chocolate pudding
> watermelon--I already do
> around the rim on a glass of beer
> 
> Do you put salt on anything unusual?


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I had 3/4 of a cantaloupe that I needed to do something with. I bought it at the farmer's market last weekend and it was unexpectedly bland. The stem end smelled nice and sweet but no flavor. So I made it into a minty granita. I've never made granita before. Hopefully this will come out well.



I hope it all turned out well for you GG, sounds good!


----------



## pacanis

Katie H said:


> Looks delish. We make homemade cantaloupe ice cream, which probably wouldn't be too much different. That's really good, also.


 
Cantaloupe ice cream sounds refreshing.


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> Cantaloupe ice cream sounds refreshing.




It is.  It's wonderfully mellow and, yes, refreshing.  When I make it I freeze it in hollowed out cantaloupe half shells, then serve it in quarters.  Really very nice to look at, too.


----------



## KatyCooks

I was just thinking "I'll do a cauliflower cheese tomorrow" and then I realised that I haven't actually made a "proper" cauliflower cheese in decades!   The reason?   I ALWAYS end up throwing lots of other things in there (depending what's in the fridge/larder).   So that what I end up producing is never the authentic recipe.  

On the one hand it is a little annoying that I can't just do the recipe as it should be done.  On the other hand, who can resist a little smoked bacon and some veggies in with all that luscious cheese sauce!


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got back from my scan...now time to eat YEAH


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Just got back from my scan...now time to eat YEAH


 

How did it go Kylie?


----------



## Kylie1969

Hello Katy 

I wont know the results until Thursday when I go back to see my doctor...the guy said that by law they are not meant to tell you what they can see on the ultrasound...they have before for me, it depends who you get I suppose

Thanks for asking


----------



## KatyCooks

Kylie1969 said:


> Hello Katy
> 
> I wont know the results until Thursday when I go back to see my doctor...the guy said that by law they are not meant to tell you what they can see on the ultrasound...they have before for me, it depends who you get I suppose
> 
> Thanks for asking


 

No worries!

I guess so.   Anyway, maybe the results aren't all that obvious to whoever did the scan.   Best to get the doctor's views.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I was just thinking "I'll do a cauliflower cheese tomorrow" and then I realised that I haven't actually made a "proper" cauliflower cheese in decades! The reason? I ALWAYS end up throwing lots of other things in there (depending what's in the fridge/larder). So that what I end up producing is never the authentic recipe.
> 
> On the one hand it is a little annoying that I can't just do the recipe as it should be done. On the other hand, who can resist a little smoked bacon and some veggies in with all that luscious cheese sauce!


 
That sounds like me making macaroni and cheese. All kinds of stuff ends up finding its way in there.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> That sounds like me making macaroni and cheese. All kinds of stuff ends up finding its way in there.


 
Pac, I do hope we are talking proper, home made cheese sauce here?  I may take short cuts with other things, but cheese sauce must be made from scratch! (Though the types of cheese are a matter of personal preference of course - tomorrow, it will be good cheddar and Gruyere - and I like to add a little Dijon mustard)


----------



## Kylie1969

KatyCooks said:


> No worries!
> 
> I guess so.   Anyway, maybe the results aren't all that obvious to whoever did the scan.   Best to get the doctor's views.



Yes, that is true, will let you know


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out to the shops and then went to visit mum...back home and just had lunch


----------



## simonbaker

Hope everything turns out good for you Kylie!  I will say an extra prayer for you tonight.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Hello Katy
> 
> I wont know the results until Thursday when I go back to see my doctor...the guy said that by law they are not meant to tell you what they can see on the ultrasound...they have before for me, it depends who you get I suppose
> 
> Thanks for asking


 
Kylie, I would say you had a smart technician this time around. Unless he is trained to read it right, he/she could be telling you something that is not true. And it could be information that could be upsetting enough for a patient to not follow through. 

I get ultra sounds every six months on both sides of my neck. Anytime I have asked the technician how it looks, I get the standard and right answer. "You will have to ask your doctor."


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much SB, that means a lot 

I am hoping the scans come back all clear, so hope it is not my gall bladder, as my Steve recently had to have his removed 

Also hope it is not anything like my spleen or appendix...

Cant wait till Thursday, I think it is the not knowing that is really bad too


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, I would say you had a smart technician this time around. Unless he is trained to read it right, he/she could be telling you something that is not true. And it could be information that could be upsetting enough for a patient to not follow through.
> 
> I get ultra sounds every six months on both sides of my neck. Anytime I have asked the technician how it looks, I get the standard and right answer. "You will have to ask your doctor."



Yes, I agree Ads...he knew the right thing to do! He actually said that they dont know as much as a doctor does and so it is not good for them to say as it could be wrong


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you so much SB, that means a lot
> 
> I am hoping the scans come back all clear, so hope it is not my gall bladder, as my Steve recently had to have his removed
> 
> Also hope it is not anything like my spleen or appendix...
> 
> Cant wait till Thursday, I think it is the not knowing that is really bad too



I'm in the "hope all turns out well - I'll say an extra prayer" camp too.  Hopefully it's nothing major - maybe it was just a few too many butter chicken dinners?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much CG xxx


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Pac, I do hope we are talking proper, home made cheese sauce here? I may take short cuts with other things, but cheese sauce must be made from scratch! (Though the types of cheese are a matter of personal preference of course - tomorrow, it will be good cheddar and Gruyere - and I like to add a little Dijon mustard)


 
Yes, homemade.


----------



## CWS4322

Procrastinating...have a list of 10 things I want to get done today--instead I'm watching Food Network and hanging on DC...


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready to head out for my weekly marketing task.  I have to laugh because Tuesday at Kroger, senior citizens are allowed a discount.  That means that I'll have to be especially observant when I park my car.  Nearly every old codger in my age group has a Lincoln the same color as mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to head out for my weekly marketing task.  I have to laugh because Tuesday at Kroger, senior citizens are allowed a discount.  That means that I'll have to be especially observant when I park my car.  Nearly every old codger in my age group has a Lincoln the same color as mine.



All the more reason to put stickers or something else that identifies it from afar.


----------



## taxlady

Good luck with the scan results Kylie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to head out for my weekly marketing....I'll have to be especially observant when I park my car.  Nearly every old codger in my age group has a Lincoln the same color as mine.



It seems like most car models come in the same color, doesn't it Katie?  My most recently retired vehicle was a silver van.  Seemed like every where I looked in a parking lot I saw a silver van.  Gave that to our daughter when I bought a white compact.  Oh Boy!  No more losing my vehicle with all those other silver vans in a lot.  Guess what?  All the cars where I park are now white compact cars!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm procrastinating like CW.  Don't know about her, but I'm a pro at it!  I came to DC just to look for a recipe for mac and cheese (have a taste for it) and got sucked into looking around.  Guess I better look for that recipe, huh?


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm procrastinating like CW. Don't know about her, but I'm a pro at it! I came to DC just to look for a recipe for mac and cheese (have a taste for it) and got sucked into looking around. Guess I better look for that recipe, huh?


 
My mac & cheese recipe goes something like this


----------



## Addie

I just got off the phone from a distant relative out in California. She has been working on a family tree and history for about five years now. She found some more info on my side. I can now trace back to great, great and one more great for just one person. There are pictures of headstones, tribal pictures on my father's side, And all sorts of really neat information. On my mother's side she was able to trace back to cousins of John and Samuel Adams. Like three times removed. 

Most of the letters that Abigail sent to John when he was away, are now translated from her handwriting and on line. So she went into them and read all about births and other events in the family. It was from those letters that she was able to go back so far. I was also able to add some info that she didn't know. Like my uncle had been killed in WWI. All she had was his name and birth date. There is a square named for him here in Eastie. I am going to take a picture so she can add it to his name. He was buried in France, so it will serve as his headstone. 

Everyone should take a look at their family history.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting ready to go out and pick up a few things from the grocery store. I need some more eggs. Our dog, 13 years old, is getting really finicky about eating, but if we add a fried egg to her food she'll eat it. Her pain medicine is crushed up in it, so she has to eat it. Unfortunately, she prefers to raid the cats' bowls


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> My mac & cheese recipe goes something like this



Smartalec!  Does that recipe come with the chef? 

I'm making something a little plainer.  A little more basic.  Like, um, you know "MAC and CHEESE".  Just that.  I know I know, borrrrrrrring!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, I have an aunt on both sides of my family who did a lot of family history research. I put it into Family Tree Maker and was able to share it when my cousin's daughter was assigned to do a project on her family history  I'm a daughter of the Confederacy and a daughter of the Revolution on my mother's side. Both families have been traced back to 16th-century Ireland and my dad's great-grandparents to Germany in the 1880s. 

My great-great-grandfather bought a farm in Michigan in the nineteen-teens so his son would not have to fight the Germans in WWI. Certain farmers were exempt from service, because they were needed to feed the army, and his parents didn't want him fighting his cousins who still lived there.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> All the more reason to put stickers or something else that identifies it from afar.


 
There is a famous photo of the parking lot at the Pentagon. Every antenna has some sort of bauble on the top. And if you study the photo long enough, no two are alike in that sea of thousands of cars. Of course that photo was taken when all cars had non retracting antennas.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> There is a famous photo of the parking lot at the Pentagon. Every antenna has some sort of bauble on the top. And if you study the photo long enough, no two are alike in that sea of thousands of cars. Of course that photo was taken when all cars had non retracting antennas.


That,s why the standard poodle cut puts a pompom on the end of the poodle's tail They used to be water retrievers. The dogs used to have different numbers and sizes of pompoms. You could tell them apart when they were in the water by the arrangement of pompoms.


----------



## pacanis

I press the lock button on my remote if I forget what row I'm in. The horn toots.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, I have an aunt on both sides of my family who did a lot of family history research. I put it into Family Tree Maker and was able to share it when my cousin's daughter was assigned to do a project on her family history  I'm a daughter of the Confederacy and a daughter of the Revolution on my mother's side. Both families have been traced back to 16th-century Ireland and my dad's great-grandparents to Germany in the 1880s.
> 
> My great-great-grandfather bought a farm in Michigan in the nineteen-teens so his son would not have to fight the Germans in WWI. Certain farmers were exempt from service, because they were needed to feed the army, and his parents didn't want him fighting his cousins who still lived there.


 
Because my mother had polio as a child, she didn't leave the house too much. I used to sit with her playing cards and drinking tea. She would tell me all the stories about her family. As a result I was able to provide so much information as a starting point for research. I was very fortunate in that I received a verbal history of our family. And now my kids can add to that. I just didn't realize what a gift I was being given at the time. But I do cherish those stories.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I had 3/4 of a cantaloupe that I needed to do something with. I bought it at the farmer's market last weekend and it was unexpectedly bland. The stem end smelled nice and sweet but no flavor. So I made it into a minty granita. I've never made granita before. Hopefully this will come out well.



Just tried the granita. Yummy! It's a winner for sure! Sweet, but not too sweet, and refreshing. Good stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Just tried the granita. Yummy! It's a winner for sure! Sweet, but not too sweet, and refreshing. Good stuff.



Very nice, GG!  I've been meaning to make watermelon granita.

I'm nuking a bunch of corn on the cob, and prepping it to freeze.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Very nice, GG!  I've been meaning to make watermelon granita.
> 
> I'm nuking a bunch of corn on the cob, and prepping it to freeze.



Thanks! I wonder what watermelon granita with feta and mint would taste like.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie H said:


> Looks delish.  We make homemade cantaloupe ice cream, which probably wouldn't be too much different.  That's really good, also.



Another thing to make is cantaloupe quick bread. It is kind of like zucchini bread.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Because my mother had polio as a child, she didn't leave the house too much. I used to sit with her playing cards and drinking tea. She would tell me all the stories about her family. As a result I was able to provide so much information as a starting point for research. I was very fortunate in that I received a verbal history of our family. And now my kids can add to that. I just didn't realize what a gift I was being given at the time. But I do cherish those stories.


My father has traced his side of the family back so far that the "tree" takes up about an 4 ft x 4 ft piece of paper (I don't know where he got the paper--newsprint maybe?). It goes well back to the 1500s. My mom's family tree goes back to the 1600s. But, none of them came to the "New World" until mid-1800s. My great-great grandfather fought in the Civil War and then was appointed by President McKinley to be the first US Consul general in Norway when Norway gained her independence from Sweden in 1905 (he was there from 1898 until 1912--he died there). My great grandfather was offered the position (he was McKinley's campaign manager), but preferred to see his FIL get the position. Wonder what that relationship was like...one of the family stories is that that great great grandfather and his brother traded names because the brother didn't want to fight in the Civil War. That always caused some confusion on the family tree...who would name two kids the same name??? We have some pretty neat stuff that was given to great great grandfather by the King of Norway. And, a very nice grandfather clock that is 350 years old. It is from the Lofloten Islands where the family owned the cod fish processing camp. One of the buildings is still there. Oh, and there is a castle in England that was once in the family.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have been out at the supermarket very early this morning to get a few specials, soon I am heading over to mums for coffee


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to go out and pick up a few things from the grocery store. I need some more eggs. Our dog, 13 years old, is getting really finicky about eating, but if we add a fried egg to her food she'll eat it. Her pain medicine is crushed up in it, so she has to eat it. Unfortunately, she prefers to raid the cats' bowls



You might look into buying her some smaller kibble, I'm sure that's what she likes about the cat food.  Smaller and easier to chew.  The eggs aren't hurting her, either.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You might look into buying her some smaller kibble, I'm sure that's what she likes about the cat food. Smaller and easier to chew. The eggs aren't hurting her, either.


 
Spike bought a bag of kibble for dogs. The bits were too big for a small dog. A year later the bag is still there. He would rather eat cat kibbles. Gobbles them down like candy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I press the lock button on my remote if I forget what row I'm in. The horn toots.



That's the lock button???   I thought it WAS the car finding option! 

When I had my silver van it seemed like the parking lot was a sea of silver vans.  Then I got my white sedan and thought "good, it won't get lost among the other silver vans".  Guess what?  Inexplicably, every vehicle morphed into a white sedan!


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon I have been relaxing watching some TV, it was too wet to get out in the garden

Enjoyed having coffee with mum, we had some lovely scones with jam and cream too YUM!


----------



## CWS4322

Getting ready to drive to Montreal and have lunch with TaxLady with Danish Club members!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Getting ready to drive to Montreal and have lunch with TaxLady with Danish Club members!



Give TL a hug for me!!!


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking coffee and trying to wake up, so I can get ready for Danish Club Lunch. I can hardly wait to see CWS again and get that hug from PF.

I have to do some minor cleaning. The place is a sty and it won't be good, but I don't want CWS to be scared to sit down.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here wishing I had a Danish with my coffee.
I'm sure I ran into a subliminal message somewhere this morning...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You might look into buying her some smaller kibble, I'm sure that's what she likes about the cat food.  Smaller and easier to chew.  The eggs aren't hurting her, either.



We've been mixing the medicine with canned food. DH told me this morning that she will eat an egg with a small amount of dry food and her medicine broken into quarters. I was thinking the cat food would work, too. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## pacanis

What dogs like about cat food, besides being different and thinking of it as a treat, is that cat food is a lot higher in fats and protein. It's not good for a dog to eat cat food and harder on their kidneys, which might show up quicker in an elderly pet.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's the lock button???   I thought it WAS the car finding option!
> 
> When I had my silver van it seemed like the parking lot was a sea of silver vans.  Then I got my white sedan and thought "good, it won't get lost among the other silver vans".  Guess what?  Inexplicably, every vehicle morphed into a white sedan!



We just bought a new red Ford F-150. Many manufacturers charge extra for colors other than white, silver, black and gray. Luckily, they're offering a lot of rebates right now and my FIL retired from Ford, so we get a family-plan discount.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> What dogs like about cat food, besides being different and thinking of it as a treat, is that cat food is a lot higher in fats and protein. It's not good for a dog to eat cat food and harder on their kidneys, which might show up quicker in an elderly pet.



Thanks, Pac. I didn't know that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> What dogs like about cat food, besides being different and thinking of it as a treat, is that cat food is a lot higher in fats and protein. It's not good for a dog to eat cat food and harder on their kidneys, which might show up quicker in an elderly pet.




Since I have no reason to buy dog food, I am unsure of the answer...doesn't Purina make kibble for small dogs that would work?  Lordy, here I am being nurse to dogs.


----------



## pacanis

There are many manufacturers that make small sized kibble, some do it automatically for all the varieties they offer and some do it just for their puppies and small breeds foods. Really though, any size kibble will work. Smaller kibble isn't going to help if the dog is missing teeth or anything. The dog may just find it *different*, so associate it with a treat until they get used to it. You can also try soaking it in water to make it a mash, which will actually help start the breaking down process and be easier to digest. Especially a food like Purina, which is hard for a dog to digest anyway.


----------



## pacanis

Woo-Hoo! I just bought another pistol 
I have been looking at it for two days, but the serial number and information just wasn't jiving. They called me on my cell phone yesterday to say they had misread the serial number and to give me additional information, but I didn't get the message until this morning. I'm lucky someone else didn't snag it because they had updated their website to include the correct information yesterday. 
It's a pistol built in Argentina and used by the British Special Forces in WWII. I'm stoked. It's in cherry shape


----------



## pacanis

I just placed another order for a pork belly, too.
That will be in today at 1:00


----------



## Alix

Sounds like pacanis is having a good day! Sounds like fun pac.

I am going to work up the energy to go clean out my eavestroughs. They overflowed pretty badly the last storm and I've been keeping myself WAY too busy to go do that. Yuck. Gross job.

I'm also going to make time to read some library books and to eat some salmon I smoked. Then I'm going to work. Big day folks, big day.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> ...I am going to work up the energy to go clean out my *eavestroughs*...





Alix, I've never heard this term before.  Learned something new today!  Around here we call them gutters.


----------



## Alix

Huh, must be a Canadianism. Whatever you call them, I don't wanna clean them!


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Huh, must be a Canadianism. Whatever you call them, I don't wanna clean them!




I always hated the task.  We had a one story ranch so it was relatively easy.  Still hated it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Alix said:


> Huh, must be a Canadianism. Whatever you call them, I don't wanna clean them!



I grew up in central New York and we had eavestroughs and downspouts.


----------



## Alix

Well I'm done already. That was easy. Turns out they weren't so dirty after all, just had a small piece of a 2x4 stuck in it. Weird. It created a log jam at the corner and we had wee little elm trees starting to grow. Ugh. Still a dirty job. I'm going to have my coffee now and catch up with you folks.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> I grew up in central New York and we had eavestroughs and downspouts.



Clearly you were too close to Canada for your own good.  

Deprogramming is available...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Clearly you were too close to Canada for your own good.
> 
> Deprogramming is available...



I think the reason I grew up with eavestroughs may have to do with my Grandmother, gutters would have been too low brow for her!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> I think the reason I grew up with eavestroughs may have to do with my Grandmother, gutters would have been too low brow for her!



Eavestroughs does sound better than gutters.


----------



## Alix

Andy M. said:


> Clearly you were too close to Canada for your own good.
> 
> Deprogramming is available...



Am I a hopeless case then?


----------



## Katie H

Eavestroughs?  Interesting term.  In my old 1880 house we had what the old timer locals called eavestroughs but they referred to something completely different and what my house had.

All around the perimeter of the house a slight distance away from the foundation there were concrete "troughs."  When it rained, the water came off the roof and spilled into these devices.  The concrete areas were slanted slightly away from the house and into the flower beds that surrounded the house.  Made all the sense in the world to me, especially since it was a three-story house.  Cleaning traditional gutters would have been a real nightmare.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> Am I a hopeless case then?



Not at all, you're Canadian.  These quaint idiosyncracies are charming.  It's just that we can't have them crossing the border, eh.


----------



## Alix

I'll just give my toque a spin, grab my Timmies and go tobogganing after I finish my poutine. 

BT is always whining about the Canada Geese we send him in the summer. Wuss.


----------



## Katie H

What am I doing?  Taking a break from a project outside.

We have three very simple, but a bit rustic garden chairs on the front porch near the front door.  We use them all the time and they are now at the point where their finish/paint/stain, whatever is in need of attention and they are racking a bit.

So, since Mother Nature has seen fit to bestow a beautiful, low-humidity day on us, I decided to take the opportunity to fix them and give them a new look.

I just finished finding all the loose joints, gluing and screwing them back to a nice tight state and have begun to paint them a new color.  They were sort of a distressed charcoal/black color.  Not sure if they were stained or painted, but they'd gotten to the point where bare wood was getting exposed.

They were treated to a good scrubbing and brushing and I've finished painting two of them.  Wow!  What a great difference!!!  Instead of worn old black/grey chairs, they're now a pleasant bluish forest green.  Real mellow and they look good against the clay color of our house trim and the brick.

Only one more to go, but that'll have to wait until after lunch and after my arthritic hands have rested a bit.  Later this afternoon probably.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> I'll just give my toque a spin, grab my Timmies and go tobogganing after I finish my poutine.
> 
> BT is always whining about the Canada Geese we send him in the summer. Wuss.




You talk funny!   Google needs an Canadian/American translator.

What good are geese you aren't allowed to eat?  They'll be crapping on your lawns soon enough.  You guys have lawns, right?


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Sounds like pacanis is having a good day! Sounds like fun pac.


 
I am/was. I was on such a roll that I bought the WHOLE pork belly instead of just half


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sitting at the kitchen table, smiling with the knowledge that I've heard the timbre of Himself's voice humming from our bedroom upstairs.  He's been on a phone interview for over half an hour, and the sounds from above sound promising.  Others has sounded promising too, but it hasn't stopped me from hoping THIS one works out and he get hired.  He hates doing fix-up work around the house, I don't like the idea of spending savings on hiring someone to do what he can do, but the idea of spending "new money" sounds like ideal to me.  Toes crossed, fingers too.  I do want to move back home, but I'd rather have the house "market-perfect" before the sign goes up. 

************



CWS4322 said:


> Getting ready to drive to Montreal and have lunch with TaxLady with Danish Club members!


Sounds like great fun!  Hope you ladies (and all the Danish Club friends) had a rousing good time!

Hmm, like pac, I too now have a taste for a Danish....


----------



## pacanis

I had to settle for a brownie with walnuts in it. I picked it up at the butcher shop before heading back home. It was right by the door calling to me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Brownies are exactly the kind of thing that hop into my shopping cart when I do my grocery run pac.

I guess school will be starting soon.  I'm listening to the high school band practice - the field is just up the street from us, maybe a 1/4th of a mile?  All I know is I can hear the drums real good.  Thankfully the drummers are real good too!


----------



## Kylie1969

This morning I am heading out to do the grocery shopping

Then off to the doctors to get my scan results


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Brownies are exactly the kind of thing that hop into my shopping cart when I do my grocery run pac.
> 
> I guess school will be starting soon. I'm listening to the high school band practice - the field is just up the street from us, maybe a 1/4th of a mile? All I know is I can hear the drums real good. Thankfully the drummers are real good too!


 
I was looking at a pan of brownies yesterday at the town store and they want nine bucks for them  And they didn't even have nuts 
The one I bought from the butcher's bakery was 1.50, thick and about the size of four normal brownies. And I would have bought it anyway


----------



## Addie

Have any of you received an email from Duncan Hines lately? They have really expanded their product base. They even now have cake mixes with the frosting and pastry bag/tip included. And the products are still the full size that we are all used to. Some great ideas also. Chocolate cake pops rolled in melted marshmallow, and then some finely crushed graham crackers. S'Mores! Evidently we missed National S'Mores Day. But, better late than never.


----------



## Kylie1969

Had some breakfast, now time to hit the shops


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I was looking at a pan of brownies yesterday at the town store and they want nine bucks for them  And they didn't even have nuts
> The one I bought from the butcher's bakery was 1.50, thick and about the size of four normal brownies. And I would have bought it anyway


 
A number of years ago when my g'son graduated from H.S. he had a party. I bought two boxes of Duncan Hines Chocolate Lovers Brownie mixes and a bag of mini Reese's Cups. I made the mix, poured it into a large lasagna pan and placed the mini Reese's Cups on top of the batter making sure they were touching each other. I had added walnuts to the batter. I then pushed down all the cups into the batter and baked. His boss was present and wanted to know if I would share the recipe. I was embarrassed to tell him it was a DH and I just added the R. cups. Evidently DH sells in commercial size, their mixes to bakeries. He told me he was going to order some the next day. For the cups, he had to contact the Reese's company and order in bulk from them. I mentioned to him that is was a pain in the butt removing all the foil wrap from those mini cups. He told me, he can get them without the wrapping. For years his own brownies were good sellers. Later my g'son told me he couldn't keep the "new" recipe on hand. They flew out the door as soon as they came out from the back room. I should make them again for the next function we have here. So easy to do, except for those dang wrappers.


----------



## taxlady

CWS just hit the road for home about 10 minutes ago. We had a lovely time with good food at the Danish Club lunch. We stopped at two ethnic grocery stores on the way back to my place. It was great to see her again. I think we should try to get together more than once a year.

BTW, I'm sitting on the Chesterfield as I write this.


----------



## pacanis

They sound fantastic, Addie.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I grew up in central New York and we had eavestroughs and downspouts.



  We called 'em eavestroughs and downspouts too!  Of course, having a Canadian mother and living close to the border may have had something to do with that.

And I've sat on many davenports and chesterfields (not just the cigarettes).  Wearing my toque.

Just picked a bunch more green beans, IMHO, bush green beans give the best bang for the buck, you don't get tired of them like zucchini, and they keep on producing all summer.


----------



## taxlady

But, DL, did you ever wear stanfields?

Anyone know what a two-four is? Hoser? Double double?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> But, DL, did you ever wear stanfields?
> 
> Anyone know what a two-four is? Hoser? Double double?



Can't say as I had, I'm half American.  Did love the McKenzie brothers, who mentioned hoser a lot.  (and weren't really Canadian, but pretty funny)


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Can't say as I had, I'm half American.  Did love the McKenzie brothers, who mentioned hoser a lot.  (and weren't really Canadian, but pretty funny)


Whadya mean, weren't really Canadian. Dave Thomas and Rick Moranis are both Canadian.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Whadya mean, weren't really Canadian. Dave Thomas and Rick Moranis are both Canadian.



Huh.  You're right, TL, thought I'd read something that they weren't.  That was way back in the day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> But, DL, did you ever wear stanfields?
> 
> Anyone know what a two-four is? Hoser? Double double?



How about:  A babe of a deal!

Speaking of famous Canadians, could you folks send someone down to pick up Justin Bieber!


----------



## Alix

taxlady said:


> But, DL, did you ever wear stanfields?
> 
> Anyone know what a two-four is? Hoser? Double double?


 
Two-four? How about a 40 pounder? Screech anyone? Pogey? 

And Aunt Bea, we got rid of JB, he's yours to keep now. I've often wondered, if JB is known as the Beebs, what is the short form of Michael Buble's name?


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> Two-four? How about a 40 pounder? Screech anyone? Pogey?
> 
> And Aunt Bea, we got rid of JB, he's yours to keep now. I've often wondered, if JB is known as the Beebs, what is the short form of Michael Buble's name?


Screech and Pogey, I know. But a 40 pounder? Is that like a 40 ouncer?

How about a Quebec term, "dep"?


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> They sound fantastic, Addie.


 
Pac, I am not much of a person for using boxed foods. But I do have to say that of all the ones on the shelf, Duncan Hines got it right. Any time I have used one of their products, it was moist and had a lot of flavor. And they have not reduced the amount of their product in the box. If it says 24 cupcakes, you will get 24 cupcakes. 

I would rather cook from scratch. I live alone and unless I am making something special for one of my kids, my cooking is all from scratch. My two most requested recipes are an apple pie and the Hershey's chocolate cake. I do cheat on the pie crust. I buy the premade. My supermarket does carry the Pillsbury brand, but they have one that is made in Mexico and has more flavor. It also is cheaper and slightly larger than Pillsbury. So that is my cooking sin.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am fighting to stay alert. I took my meds and sure enough my blood pressure crashed. It is so low, it won't even register on my BP machine. I was going to call 911, but slowly I can feel it coming back up. I wish I knew what I could do when this happens. Fortunately Spike was here with me and stayed until I felt a little better. 

I have mentioned this problem to my doctor. So whoopee! He lowered my BP med by a half of pill. I have more or less changed my diet and am not eating all those foods with a lot of fat. It wasn't a deliberate change. I just prefer veggie salad to fatty meats. And I am eating less that I used to. And the weight is coming off about two pounds a month. 

I am going to stop taking my BP meds and not even tell the doctor. I can't keep doing this. My instructions were to check my BP before I take my meds. If my pressure is low, don't take the BP meds. Well, I did check my BP before I took my meds and it was 120/60. That is a very good BP. 

Okay. I am feeling better and time to read some of the postings. I need to get some water in me and eat.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Give TL a hug for me!!!


Done!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I'm drinking coffee and trying to wake up, so I can get ready for Danish Club Lunch. I can hardly wait to see CWS again and get that hug from PF.
> 
> I have to do some minor cleaning. The place is a sty and it won't be good, but I don't want CWS to be scared to sit down.


It was great to see TL again and get that hug from PF! And, TL, I had a hard time peeling myself away, I wish I could've stayed the night. Maybe next time or you can come here for a cook-a-thon. I know we could have a lot of fun in the kitchen together, especially if you teach me how to make the perfect margarita!


----------



## Kylie1969

I got my scan results back...all clear, no problems at all with anything in my upper abdomen YAY!!

Next thing, is to have an endoscophy


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been out this morning having an MRI done on my knee....get the results next Friday


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.


I'm so sorry to read that. (((Hugs)))


----------



## Kylie1969

This afternoon I did a heap of ironing, now about to get tea organized, we are having Spaghetti Bolognese 

It is pouring with rain, loving it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.



Sorry for your loss PF.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Two weeks - wow.  Not even enough time to balance a checkbook...


----------



## pacanis

Wow, that _was_ fast. Just two weeks... sad.

Yesterday I got a Beagle back to her owners. I heard her baying out back and while I was brush hogging back there I saw her. She came up to me with a little coaxing and I slipped my belt over her head and called her owner (she had a tag on). Poor old girl was all cut up in the face from chasing bunnies. She had been missing a few hours and was whooped. I swear Beagles have the most tenacity of any breed.
Then just twenty minutes later someone stopped who was missing his dog. He had two, but found the one an the RR tracks...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight. She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her. G'night Ginny! I'll miss you.


 
I went to Winthrop yesterday and immediately got the news that one of the longest members of the knitting group died from dementia. Watching her this past year deteriorate has been so difficult. She would make the most delicate patterns for baby outfits for mothers who had nothing to take their babies home in. The hat, sweater, booties and blankets. She could do the first three items in one day, and start the blanket and finish it the next day. Then she took a bad fall at home last year and from there went down hill. 

I understand patient confidentiality, but the powers that be won't even tell any of the patients when her funeral is. That makes no sense to me. Most of the knitting group want to attend. 

So sorry to hear about your nurse PF. Losing a friend can be so difficult.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.



I'm sorry to hear that, PF. Wow, two weeks.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I understand patient confidentiality, but the powers that be won't even tell any of the patients when her funeral is. That makes no sense to me. Most of the knitting group want to attend.



Is there an obituary where you could find that information?


----------



## taxlady

Good job on the beagle Pac.

Addie, maybe you can get someone on staff at Winthrop to let the family know that the knitting group wants to know about the funeral.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.



So sad.  Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.



Such sad news, PF.  So sorry.


----------



## GotGarlic

Okay, I'm going to stop procrastinating and go out and weed around the tomatillo plant that came up without me noticing (the backyard is under construction of a new patio and the dirt pile hid it lol). I'm also going to rip out the cucumber and green bean plants that died and plant some more beans. Hopefully I can get a second harvest.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Wow, that was fast. Just two weeks... sad.
> 
> Yesterday I got a Beagle back to her owners. I heard her baying out back and while I was brush hogging back there I saw her. She came up to me with a little coaxing and I slipped my belt over her head and called her owner (she had a tag on). Poor old girl was all cut up in the face from chasing bunnies. She had been missing a few hours and was whooped. I swear Beagles have the most tenacity of any breed.
> Then just twenty minutes later someone stopped who was missing his dog. He had two, but found the one an the RR tracks...



Aww, poor beagle!  Glad you could help her.  And you're right about the breed, Pac, there's no stopping them once they're on a bunny.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Is there an obituary where you could find that information?


 
Yeah. It will be in the Boston Globe.


----------



## Addie

You know how I am always saying that we never lose out power because all our wires are underground. Well I am eating crow. A manhole blew around 8:30 tonight and our building went into darkness except for the emergency lighting in the halls. So a lot of folks grabbed a chair and sat out there until the lights came back on two hours later. The city sent an EMT team to each elderly building to check on everyone. We have a couple of residents that are on oxygen. They had to be switched over to their backup that runs on six hours of batteries. We told the EMTs that we knew who needed help and who was cable on their own. So once they checked on the oxygen patients, they left feeling that this building was going to be all right. Then we noticed blue lights flashing. A police patrol car was posted on the street just outside our building. They were watching for looters. The locks on our building went out with the power. I didn't mention this to any of the residents. It would have really scared them. Then we have a resident that is 92. Dementia is slowly setting in on her. She kept asking the same questions over and over. I just kept answering them over and over. It takes a lot of patience to be with her. One resident who was sitting out in the hall had just taken a very strong pain pill when the lights went. She was falling asleep and almost falling off the chair. So I took her back to her apartment and made sure she had her flashlight right next to her. I left her sitting in her chair with her legs up on a padded cushion. she was asleep before I even reached her door. I will check on her again tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

I was loading the dishwasher and about to put the cocktail shaker in, when it occurred to me that I could make more Margaritas, so I did.  I'm not driving anywhere tonight. Dishwasher is running, with the cocktail shaker and strainer.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Dishwasher is running, with the cocktail shaker and strainer.



Hope they return home soon, Taxy.  Glad they have a fitness program!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Hope they return home soon, Taxy.  Glad they have a fitness program!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I was loading the dishwasher and about to put the cocktail shaker in, when it occurred to me that I could make more Margaritas, so I did.  I'm not driving anywhere tonight. Dishwasher is running, with the cocktail shaker and strainer.





Dawgluver said:


> Hope they return home soon, Taxy.  Glad they have a fitness program!



 And Himself wonders why I keep laughing out loud!  It certainly isn't my baseball game right now.   I need to head to the basement (aka: the Girls Clubhouse - nothing fancy, just a TV and a desk with speakers for the computer and a pad for kitty to lay on) to continue reading DC.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have been in the lounge all afternoon watching a film


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done watching _Hildago_ for like the 896th time...off to bed.!


----------



## Kylie1969

Waiting for dinner to be cooked 

We are having a lamb roast, crusted with rosemary and garlic with roasted parsnips, carrots and potatoes, all covered in gravy 

Just surfing the net till it is ready in about 25 minutes, cant wait


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> I got my scan results back...all clear, no problems at all with anything in my upper abdomen YAY!!
> 
> Next thing, is to have an endoscophy


Thank goodness, prayers answered!  Hope & pray the results continue to come back positive.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Right now I am fighting to stay alert. I took my meds and sure enough my blood pressure crashed. It is so low, it won't even register on my BP machine. I was going to call 911, but slowly I can feel it coming back up. I wish I knew what I could do when this happens. Fortunately Spike was here with me and stayed until I felt a little better.
> 
> I have mentioned this problem to my doctor. So whoopee! He lowered my BP med by a half of pill. I have more or less changed my diet and am not eating all those foods with a lot of fat. It wasn't a deliberate change. I just prefer veggie salad to fatty meats. And I am eating less that I used to. And the weight is coming off about two pounds a month.
> 
> I am going to stop taking my BP meds and not even tell the doctor. I can't keep doing this. My instructions were to check my BP before I take my meds. If my pressure is low, don't take the BP meds. Well, I did check my BP before I took my meds and it was 120/60. That is a very good BP.
> 
> Okay. I am feeling better and time to read some of the postings. I need to get some water in me and eat.


You take it easy!  It would be a good thing to stay on top of those blood pressure readings.  Glad to hear your bp meds got adjusted. Take care! We all want to hear from you for a very long time around here!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Star Trek: Next Generation_ on BBC America


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got the news, one of our nurses lost her fight with cancer tonight.  She was diagnosed 2 weeks ago and it was all through her.  G'night Ginny!  I'll miss you.


Soory to hear about your friend. That was a very aggresssive cancer. At least she didn't have to suffer. Keeping you in my prayers. Take care


----------



## Kylie1969

Have mopped some floors, done some other housework, about to have lunch and then go and snuggle up in the lounge and watch a film


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I went to Winthrop yesterday and immediately got the news that one of the longest members of the knitting group died from dementia. Watching her this past year deteriorate has been so difficult. She would make the most delicate patterns for baby outfits for mothers who had nothing to take their babies home in. The hat, sweater, booties and blankets. She could do the first three items in one day, and start the blanket and finish it the next day. Then she took a bad fall at home last year and from there went down hill.
> 
> I understand patient confidentiality, but the powers that be won't even tell any of the patients when her funeral is. That makes no sense to me. Most of the knitting group want to attend.
> 
> So sorry to hear about your nurse PF. Losing a friend can be so difficult.


Sorry for your loss Addie.  The circle of life....Sounds like your friend contributed so much of her time & talents to the next generation. Even with dementia it says a lot about her.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> You know how I am always saying that we never lose out power because all our wires are underground. Well I am eating crow. A manhole blew around 8:30 tonight and our building went into darkness except for the emergency lighting in the halls. So a lot of folks grabbed a chair and sat out there until the lights came back on two hours later. The city sent an EMT team to each elderly building to check on everyone. We have a couple of residents that are on oxygen. They had to be switched over to their backup that runs on six hours of batteries. We told the EMTs that we knew who needed help and who was cable on their own. So once they checked on the oxygen patients, they left feeling that this building was going to be all right. Then we noticed blue lights flashing. A police patrol car was posted on the street just outside our building. They were watching for looters. The locks on our building went out with the power. I didn't mention this to any of the residents. It would have really scared them. Then we have a resident that is 92. Dementia is slowly setting in on her. She kept asking the same questions over and over. I just kept answering them over and over. It takes a lot of patience to be with her. One resident who was sitting out in the hall had just taken a very strong pain pill when the lights went. She was falling asleep and almost falling off the chair. So I took her back to her apartment and made sure she had her flashlight right next to her. I left her sitting in her chair with her legs up on a padded cushion. she was asleep before I even reached her door. I will check on her again tomorrow.


Those residents are very fortunate to have you in the building.  Sounds like your nuturing & caring way about you has shown through once again!


----------



## simonbaker

I just recently woke up from a late afternoon nap. Worked this morning for 3 small caterings. Spent the rest of the day going to rummage sales with dh & the daughter.  Guess it took a toll on me. Nice 3 hour nap. Dh went out to get us some soup from a local chinese place.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Those residents are very fortunate to have you in the building. Sounds like your nuturing & caring way about you has shown through once again!


 
Of the 50+ residents in this building, there are only two I would not mind seen leaving. And of one, the whole building feels the same way. She is a thorn in everyone's side. Although ever since I confronted her last year, she just says only "hello" to me now. No other words. For the rest of the residents, you can see just how frail they are. One resident is in her second battle with cancer. I am fortunate that I am not there yet. I still have my wits about me, although for the life of me it takes a couple of seconds to find the word I know, just can't remember. So frustrating. I also have a child that shows up here every night to check on me. And any time one of the residents need anything and they run into him, they ask and he does. So I guess he gets his caring from me. Last night he made it a point to call the police to immediately let them know that our building had lost our electricity. As a result the medics and police were immediately dispatched to our building. Had they waited for the power company to let the city know how wide the outage was, some of our residents would have been in trouble with their oxygen. 

One of the things I have done is give my cell phone number to a couple of the residents that I know go shopping and come home carrying heavy bags beyond their strength. I told them to call me from the bus and I will meet them at the stop and give their bundles a ride home. It gives me something to do besides sit in my apartment watching the boob tube. Life as an elderly is hard enough. So if I can do just one little thing to make it easier, then I do. These are second generation folks who worked hard all their life raising a family. They thought they would be taken care of in the old age. Like they did for their parents. But it seems like their kids just don't have the time for them. Too bad. Those kids are missing out on a lot of special time. And so are the grandchildren.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Of the 50+ residents in this building, there are only two I would not mind seen leaving. And of one, the whole building feels the same way. She is a thorn in everyone's side. Although ever since I confronted her last year, she just says only "hello" to me now. No other words. For the rest of the residents, you can see just how frail they are. One resident is in her second battle with cancer. I am fortunate that I am not there yet. I still have my wits about me, although for the life of me it takes a couple of seconds to find the word I know, just can't remember. So frustrating. I also have a child that shows up here every night to check on me. And any time one of the residents need anything and they run into him, they ask and he does. So I guess he gets his caring from me. Last night he made it a point to call the police to immediately let them know that our building had lost our electricity. As a result the medics and police were immediately dispatched to our building. Had they waited for the power company to let the city know how wide the outage was, some of our residents would have been in trouble with their oxygen.
> 
> One of the things I have done is give my cell phone number to a couple of the residents that I know go shopping and come home carrying heavy bags beyond their strength. I told them to call me from the bus and I will meet them at the stop and give their bundles a ride home. It gives me something to do besides sit in my apartment watching the boob tube. Life as an elderly is hard enough. So if I can do just one little thing to make it easier, then I do. These are second generation folks who worked hard all their life raising a family. They thought they would be taken care of in the old age. Like they did for their parents. But it seems like their kids just don't have the time for them. Too bad. Those kids are missing out on a lot of special time. And so are the grandchildren.


You are a true angel!!


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just been in the lounge room watching some Kitchen Nightmares...we have watched all the UK series and now going to start on the US series


----------



## Kylie1969

Just surfing for awhile and then we are heading out to our favourite Indian restaurant for dinner


----------



## simonbaker

Time to get to bed. It's 1:30 am, that late afternoon nap, maybe not such a good idea.


----------



## Kylie1969

I have trouble sleeping when I have had a nap in the arvo too SB...have a nice sleep


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you.  Very soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

That was fun playing the games, as there is not normally anyone here at this time, thanks for being here SB


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just got up, lovely sleep 

Our Indian dinner out last night was delicious! We had chicken tikka masala and chicken madras, which we shared and also some cheese naan bread 

Today I have a few things to get at the shops and then I am going over to mums for a coffee and chat


----------



## Addie

I haven't been feeling my best again. The culprit is my low blood pressure. I started this morning cleaning the kitchen from top to bottom. Cabinet faces, stove, sink, and finally the floor. Washed and waxed it. I kept having to lay down due to not feeling well. I would stay down long enough to begin to feel a little better and then get up and do some more work. The kitchen though is shining. 

So off to the bathroom. Scrubbed everything down. That left just the floor. I couldn't even finish washing it. Had to lay down this time for more than an hour. Fell asleep. Woke up to finish the bathroom floor. All washed, but had to stop. Am feeling a little better as my blood pressure is climbing up. So in a little while I will wax the floor and that room will be done. That is all for today. I am not going to take my BP meds tonight. I am going to go to bed early and go to sleep. 

I know the culprit is one of my meds. It is a long action med and stays in my system for at least twelve hours. I want off that one. Or at least the other two and I can stay on that one. I am getting very tired of this foolishness. ESP practices conservative medicine. And I am just the opposite. I have a problem, solve it right now. So we are at odds all the time. 

Time to lay down again. Enjoyed talking to all of you.


----------



## KatyCooks

That's a lot of cleaning Addie.   It is about time you took a bit of a break!  I had low BP for a long time and I don't think it is particularly high even now, but I know when to stop!   

Enjoy your nap.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just got back from the shops...been to the bakery and the supermarket

Need to go out again to a couple of department stores to get a couple of things and then off to mums


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I haven't been feeling my best again. The culprit is my low blood pressure. I started this morning cleaning the kitchen from top to bottom. Cabinet faces, stove, sink, and finally the floor. Washed and waxed it. I kept having to lay down due to not feeling well. I would stay down long enough to begin to feel a little better and then get up and do some more work. The kitchen though is shining.
> 
> So off to the bathroom. Scrubbed everything down. That left just the floor. I couldn't even finish washing it. Had to lay down this time for more than an hour. Fell asleep. Woke up to finish the bathroom floor. All washed, but had to stop. Am feeling a little better as my blood pressure is climbing up. So in a little while I will wax the floor and that room will be done. That is all for today. I am not going to take my BP meds tonight. I am going to go to bed early and go to sleep.
> 
> I know the culprit is one of my meds. It is a long action med and stays in my system for at least twelve hours. I want off that one. Or at least the other two and I can stay on that one. I am getting very tired of this foolishness. ESP practices conservative medicine. And I am just the opposite. I have a problem, solve it right now. So we are at odds all the time.
> 
> Time to lay down again. Enjoyed talking to all of you.


Slow down Addie!  Your work ethic is exremely admirable but you have to take care of yourself! the cleaning can wait. You are so much more important than those floors & cleaning.  At least wait until you see your doctor & he can get your meds figured out. Take it easy!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been out at a couple of department stores, got Steve a body warmer at a great price as they are selling off all the Winter stuff....it was $69.95 down to $20.00 

I have also been over at mums, always nice to catch up


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Have been out at a couple of department stores, got Steve a body warmer at a great price as they are selling off all the Winter stuff....it was $69.95 down to $20.00
> 
> I have also been over at mums, always nice to catch up


Okay, I'll bite. What's a "body warmer"? One piece long underwear with a flap?


----------



## Kylie1969

Here is what body warmers look like

Body Warmer Images


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Here is what body warmers look like
> 
> Body Warmer Images


I wonder why they don't just call it a chest warmer or some term including the word "vest".


----------



## Somebunny

Kylie1969 said:


> Here is what body warmers look like
> 
> Body Warmer Images



Lol!  I will take the 4th one in the top row!  Looks like a lovely "body warmer"!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> Lol!  I will take the 4th one in the top row!  Looks like a lovely "body warmer"!!



 It sure is making ME warm!


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Lol!  I will take the 4th one in the top row!  Looks like a lovely "body warmer"!!



I went and had a look at which one SB...that cracked me up


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> It sure is making ME warm!



  

There are a few "body warmers" there for you to choose from CG


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had dinner, Butter Chicken with basmati rice and pappadoms, very nice, it is a lovely recipe 

Now relaxing with a cup of tea and soon to go into the lounge to watch some Masterchef


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally relaxed enough for bed after a fun, busy day.  I made a nice brunch early this afternoon, then we headed for a leisurely ride through MA and Rhode Island, ending up at a church we found a couple summers ago that offers a "Last Chance Mass" at 8:00 PM.  On the way home we stopped to eat at a favorite restaurant/bar, then got home to a sick kitty.  Kitty is fine, I've had my wine, and now it's time to...I ran out of rhyme.  Well, time to go to sleep.  Good night!


----------



## Kylie1969

Sounds like a lovely day CG...have a nice sleep


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> That's a lot of cleaning Addie. It is about time you took a bit of a break! I had low BP for a long time and I don't think it is particularly high even now, but I know when to stop!
> 
> Enjoy your nap.


 
I found out this morning what the problem is. Again it was the pharmacy. I was supposed to be receiving two of my BP pills. There were three in yesterday's and this morning's. Ten mg. more than I was supposed to be getting. This is their third screw up. And I have no choice over which pharmacy. I get all my meds free and have to accept the pharmacy of my medical plan's choice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I found out this morning what the problem is. Again it was the pharmacy. I was supposed to be receiving two of my BP pills. There were three in yesterday's and this morning's. Ten mg. more than I was supposed to be getting. This is their third screw up. And I have no choice over which pharmacy. I get all my meds free and have to accept the pharmacy of my medical plan's choice.



You may have to use that pharmacy, but you can also report them.  They have to follow the same guidelines as any other healthcare provider. Right Patient, Right Drug, Right Dose, Right Route and Right Time...although Time is not meant for a pharmacy, the other Rights apply.

1. the pharmacy is losing money - extra pills cost money
2. the pharmacist has a boss who needs to know they are screwing up and their screw up is causing harm
3. if you don't get satisfaction at the pharmacy level, complain to the FDA


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You may have to use that pharmacy, but you can also report them. They have to follow the same guidelines as any other healthcare provider. Right Patient, Right Drug, Right Dose, Right Route and Right Time...although Time is not meant for a pharmacy, the other Rights apply.
> 
> 1. the pharmacy is losing money - extra pills cost money
> 2. the pharmacist has a boss who needs to know they are screwing up and their screw up is causing harm
> 3. if you don't get satisfaction at the pharmacy level, complain to the FDA


 
Thanks PF. This is the third time they have screwed up. Two of those times could have cost me my life. And this is one of them. I was given 10 mg of Isosorbide to many. I am supposed to take 20 mg. three times a day. My morning dose was too much and my BP was crashing. I had a talk with my nurse and told her my diet has changed drastically this past year. My use of salt is almost nil. My intake of red meat is maybe two, three times a month. I am eating mostly veggies and always forget to salt them. 

Do you know what MOT cards are. The MOT stands for "Medicine On Time." They are color coded and each days pills are in a color for each time of day. For me it is yellow for my morning pills. There are seven squares on the card and are push through, one for each day. I didn't notice the extra pill yesterday morning. But I caught it this morning before I took them. I called my nurse to report yesterday's crash and the wrong amount of pills in this morning's square. They sent someone to pick up my pills so they could examine them all. I get my pills for the week. 

I always check the name of who filled the card. And this person, Vicki has never made an error. So I haven't been as diligent when her name is on the card. I have begun to trust her. 

I do have to admit, a system is in place that she will now have to go for a refresher course that is in place for the pharmacists. If this is her third error, she will be dismissed and reported to the board of licenses. If you remember last year or whenever, the one who almost killed me with the powerful wrong pills, she lost her license. It was because of the seriousness of that error, the pharmacy changed over to a bar code system. So how this happened, I have no idea. But..... Why Always Me?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thanks PF. This is the third time they have screwed up. Two of those times could have cost me my life. And this is one of them. I was given 10 mg of Isosorbide to many. I am supposed to take 20 mg. three times a day. My morning dose was too much and my BP was crashing. I had a talk with my nurse and told her my diet has changed drastically this past year. My use of salt is almost nil. My intake of red meat is maybe two, three times a month. I am eating mostly veggies and always forget to salt them.
> 
> Do you know what MOT cards are. The MOT stands for "Medicine On Time." They are color coded and each days pills are in a color for each time of day. For me it is yellow for my morning pills. There are seven squares on the card and are push through, one for each day. I didn't notice the extra pill yesterday morning. But I caught it this morning before I took them. I called my nurse to report yesterday's crash and the wrong amount of pills in this morning's square. They sent someone to pick up my pills so they could examine them all. I get my pills for the week.
> 
> I always check the name of who filled the card. And this person, Vicki has never made an error. So I haven't been as diligent when her name is on the card. I have begun to trust her.
> 
> I do have to admit, a system is in place that she will now have to go for a refresher course that is in place for the pharmacists. If this is her third error, she will be dismissed and reported to the board of licenses. If you remember last year or whenever, the one who almost killed me with the powerful wrong pills, she lost her license. It was because of the seriousness of that error, the pharmacy changed over to a bar code system. So how this happened, I have no idea. But..... Why Always Me?



It's not always you, med errors are the biggest problem for the entire health care system and everyone makes errors.


----------



## Addie

PF, The Club knows that I am alert and intelligent. They also now know that when I catch an error on their part, I will make a fuss and expect results to my satisfaction. Also having a PA for a son and my proxy, is a major help. 

If you remember when I had the heart attack in the ER and the doctor overrode the computer and ordered Heprin for me, it brought a change nation wide for any medical facility that was using that software program. You cannot override the program now. The company that wrote the program made the change and notified every facility that was using it. The doctor was disciplined and now patients are a bit more safer. I will wait to see what happens now. I should hear from The Club this afternoon. And get a whole new set of meds for the rest of the week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not excusing errors, they shouldn't happen...however it is humans we are dealing with and mistakes do happen.  We need to learn from the mistakes and provide resolution to make sure it doesn't happen again.  I've caught our pharmacy many times, I've caught med errors, I've made med errors (luckily none that were life threatening)  each time was a learning experience for all involved.


----------



## taxlady

Catching and reporting the errors is very important. I saw a documentary about pharmaceutical errors. They pointed out that if the same error happens a lot, it is probably a system error. One example had them drastically change the labelling on two visually similar bottles, so that it was easier to see the difference.


----------



## Andy M.

Working around the kitchen (big surprise).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 10:30 am, I still don't know what I want to do today.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 10:30 am, I still don't know what I want to do today.



It's 12:30 here and I haven't figured it out, maybe a nap will set things right!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> It's 12:30 here and I haven't figured it out, maybe a nap will set things right!



That's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's 10:30 am, I still don't know what I want to do today.





Aunt Bea said:


> It's 12:30 here and I haven't figured it out, maybe a nap will set things right!



There should be rules.  This is a "What Are You Doing?" thread.  If you're not doing anything, you shouldn't be posting.  Have you no decency?  It's people like you who probably also go the the What's For Dinner thread and say you don't know what you are going to cook for dinner.

Honestly!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm about to go out to the garden and pick some basil and parsley and make some pesto. I'm also going to make some fresh mozzarella today. I'm so glad Taxy mentioned that you can make ricotta from the whey left after making mozzarella! So I'm going to make that, too. Yummo!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> There should be rules. This is a "What Are You Doing?" thread. If you're not doing anything, you shouldn't be posting. Have you no decency? It's people like you who probably also go the the What's For Dinner thread and say you don't know what you are going to cook for dinner.
> 
> Honestly!


 
 Touche!

I just got back from a buddy's house. I wanted a second opinion on a pistol I just received and sure enough, it's the original finish. Hard to believe a 1944 issued weapon can look this good and still be all original.
Then I stopped at the hardware store for some reflective tape and numbers for my newly installed mailbox and some K-cups for me. I had to start the morning with a Diet Coke today  I'm all set for tomorrow though.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Touche!
> 
> I just got back from a buddy's house. I wanted a second opinion on a pistol I just received and sure enough, it's the original finish. Hard to believe a 1944 issued weapon can look this good and still be all original.
> Then I stopped at the hardware store for some reflective tape and numbers for my newly installed mailbox and some K-cups for me. I had to start the morning with a Diet Coke today  I'm all set for tomorrow though.



How about a photo of the new acquisition?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> How about a photo of the new acquisition?


 
Let me clear a spot on my bench and get on it. I'll post them in the random pics thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was 10:30 am and I was telling you what I was doing...sitting on my butt and remarking on how I had no idea what I wanted to do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> There should be rules.  This is a "What Are You Doing?" thread.  If you're not doing anything, you shouldn't be posting.  Have you no decency?  It's people like you who probably also go the the What's For Dinner thread and say you don't know what you are going to cook for dinner.
> 
> Honestly!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was 10:30 am and I was telling you what I was doing...sitting on my butt and remarking on how I had no idea what I wanted to do.







  My Sides Hurt!!!



Guess I'll be "doing" some work.   I'm going to have a shot of caffeine and look for a kick to the butt so I can head to the dungeon again and sort all that crap (WHERE did it come from???) for a garage sale next month.  If you don't hear from me later tonight, send a search party...but don't let them rescue me unless I've made real progress.

For those of you who remember Maynard on "The Dobie Gillis Show", here I am!  At about the :47 mark ~
DG - MAYNARD G KREBS - WORK - YouTube


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Touche!
> 
> I just got back from a buddy's house. I wanted a second opinion on a pistol I just received and sure enough, it's the original finish. Hard to believe a 1944 issued weapon can look this good and still be all original.
> Then I stopped at the hardware store for some reflective tape and numbers for my newly installed mailbox and some K-cups for me. I had to start the morning with a Diet Coke today  I'm all set for tomorrow though.



Do you do Groupon or Social Living? One of them has a deal for K-cups going on right now. Are the cups available in a generic version or do you have to use the brand name?


----------



## Kylie1969

It is freezing here this morning 0.1 degrees brrrrrrr, heating is on straight away as I can hardly type my fingers have gone numb 

I am just getting something from Target today, but other than that, I am staying home for the rest of the day...only reaching 14 degrees today, best inside all snug and warm


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Do you do Groupon or Social Living? One of them has a deal for K-cups going on right now. Are the cups available in a generic version or do you have to use the brand name?


 
No, I don't do those. The local hardware store has the Kuerig brand at pretty good prices from what we compared in one of the coffee threads.
I've been meaning to check out the Canadian ones (that's what I _should_ be doing), but the only time I remember to call them is when they are closed


----------



## GotGarlic

Forgot to quote - this is for Kylie.

Curious - do you turn the heat off every night? Is there a particular temperature when you turn it off and back on, or below which you leave it on? 

I know people who say "I won't turn on the heat till November (March for you)" or "I won't turn on the heat till the temperature at night is below 60ºF (about 45ºC)."

With our thermostat, we can set the minimum temp where the heat will go on or off.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hey GG,

We dont leave the heating on overnight as once in bed under our thick Winter quilt we are nice and warm 

When I get up in the morning, usually if it is below 12 degrees, I will turn it on...but some mornings I get up and you can just feel it is really, really cold and I just whack it on 

We have gas heating, so it is lovely and warm...I normally turn it off after a couple of hours, but this morning I think it will be on for a few more 



GotGarlic said:


> Forgot to quote - this is for Kylie.
> 
> Curious - do you turn the heat off every night? Is there a particular temperature when you turn it off and back on, or below which you leave it on?
> 
> I know people who say "I won't turn on the heat till November (March for you)" or "I won't turn on the heat till the temperature at night is below 60ºF (about 45ºC)."
> 
> With our thermostat, we can set the minimum temp where the heat will go on or off.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Hey GG,
> 
> We dont leave the heating on overnight as once in bed under our thick Winter quilt we are nice and warm
> 
> When I get up in the morning, usually if it is below 12 degrees, I will turn it on...but some mornings I get up and you can just feel it is really, really cold and I just whack it on
> 
> We have gas heating, so it is lovely and warm...I normally turn it off after a couple of hours, but this morning I think it will be on for a few more



That is how I grew up, the heat was turned back about an hour before we went to bed and turned up again in the morning.  In the morning we used to fight over who was going to stand on the hot air vent to get warm, we would stand on it until our feet began to burn!


----------



## Andy M.

I installed a programmable thermostat so it automatically does all the setting changes on a preset schedule.  It can be overridden to deal with exceptions.


----------



## pacanis

I remember the first programmable thermostats from Honeywell. You had the week and the weekend. And you had to choose between a 5, 10 or 15 degree variation. And how far in advance to start doing its thing. I think they were 100 bucks wholesale back in the early eighties. They've come a long way. 
I remember a report coming out by the nineties that said you should not vary the temp by more than 10 degrees or the recovery would burn any fuel you saved.


----------



## Addie

We have forced hot air here and I hate it. As a kid we had a wood burning stove and you had to stoke it. I learned to cook on that stove and tell the temperature of the oven with just my hand.  There were vents in the ceiling so the heat could rise upstairs. We also had a wood stove in the LR. Then we got an oil burning stove when we left the farm. That heated the whole apartment. Then when I got married I had a six room apartment and had a gas stove at each end. The kitchen stove was a dual stove. Gas for heating and gas for cooking and baking. That stove really threw out the heat. Then I moved into an apartment with central oil heat. Prefer central gas. The source is always there whether you have the money or not. And in this part of the country, they can't shut off your utilities from Nov.1st to May 31st. Even if you don't pay your bill. 

I have to laugh at Spike. They don't charge interest on your unpaid bill. By the end of winter, he gets his final bill and it is around $350.00. He feel since they don't charge interest, he can put his money to better use in the winter. So he pays it in full by June 5th. Works for him.


----------



## Addie

I know. You are going to ask how can his heating bill be so low. He turns it off when he leaves the house in the morning. And at night just before he goes to bed he sets it on 55ºF. Spike hates the heat. I have never heard him complain of being cold or it being too cold outside for him. He doesn't put on a jacket until around the middle of Nov. Then it is a light one.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to take Shreddy (17.5 yo tomcat) to the vet to find out if the special food is working on his hyperthyroidism.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm about to take Shreddy (17.5 yo tomcat) to the vet to find out if the special food is working on his hyperthyroidism.


 
Good luck and here's hoping.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Good luck and here's hoping.


Thank you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good luck, Shreddy!

I just got back from an all day out of town meeting (zzzzzzzzz). Thankfully, the lunch they served was good, and was the only redeeming quality.


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy has lost a kg (2.2 pounds) since his last visit. He doesn't like the special cat food, but he *has* started eating more of it. He isn't happy about it, but he is accepting it.

The vet said that she thinks the scan and radioactive iodine costs about $1,300. That's less than a ten months' worth of this special cat food. I will phone the vet clinic that does this tomorrow. It doesn't always work, but when it does, it cures the hyperthyroidism.

She also said that, yes, they do have the medication that can be applied to a cat's ear instead given as a pill, but the dosing is less accurate. I pointed out that if I crush a pill and put it in his food, which he doesn't finish, that's not very accurate dosing.

I should have results of his latest blood work tomorrow or at the latest, Wednesday.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Good luck, Shreddy!
> 
> I just got back from an all day out of town meeting (zzzzzzzzz). Thankfully, the lunch they served was good, and was the only redeeming quality.


Thanks DL.


----------



## pacanis

Why are you crushing the pill? Cats are easy to pill. Just set the cat in your lap, open the mouth and toss the pill in so it hits the back of the throat. Instant swallow.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Why are you crushing the pill? Cats are easy to pill. Just set the cat in your lap, open the mouth and toss the pill in so it hits the back of the throat. Instant swallow.


Yeah, right. That works with some cats. Shreddy isn't as bad as Sucha was. The vet patiently showed me how to pill the cat. Then she showed me to rub the cat's throat until the cat swallowed. Then the pill flew across the room. 

I don't want to put an almost 18 year old cat through being pilled twice a day. Heck, I don't want to put the 63 year old lady (me) through that twice a day.


----------



## pacanis

Point taken


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Why are you crushing the pill? Cats are easy to pill. Just set the cat in your lap, open the mouth and toss the pill in so it hits the back of the throat. Instant swallow.



The cat that loves me most in the world has 20 very sharp points she employs if she wants to get down...the longest I've ever been able to hang onto her is about 2 minutes.  Trying to pill her...I would need EMS twice a day.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just got home...been to the shops...again!

Went to the chicken shop and bought some of their lovely chicken sweet chilli and mango spring rolls 

Then dropped by mums for a coffee and chat


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Good luck, Shreddy!
> 
> I just got back from an all day out of town meeting (zzzzzzzzz). Thankfully, the lunch they served was good, and was the only redeeming quality.



I hate meetings. One of the benefits of doing Temp work is that you don't have to attend meetings.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good thing I had nothing to do earlier today.  Tonight is going to be a bear, fires all over, homes lost.  Montana has just signed a state of emergency.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Be careful PF.  And thanks for being such an angel to those who need your help.  You a sweetie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I installed a programmable thermostat so it automatically does all the setting changes on a preset schedule.  It can be overridden to deal with exceptions.



In our home the exception IS the schedule!   Since we have a forced-air furnace with A/C we have one zone.  I'm the "automatic" part of our thermostat.  In our previous home it wasn't an issue:  roll out of bed, wind my way around the frame of the door, and practically bump into the thermostat just beyond the door opening.  Now I run down the hall, down the steps, through the living room, turn it up, run back up that path, and hop back into bed until the house warms up.  Good exercise, and no gym fee.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have just had dinner, we made some pork mince pasta and had some sourdough loaf with it, very nice 

Now going to watch some TV


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer.  Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people.  There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.

Well, back to it...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer.  Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people.  There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.
> 
> Well, back to it...


Yikes!

Take care of yourself. I'm so proud to know someone like you, who takes time out of a busy life to help other people.

When I got my Win 8 machine, I ran lots of stuff, including FireFox from a USB key, using PortableApps.com - Portable software for USB, portable and cloud drives. I didn't need to use IE to download FireFox. Extremely handy, and free. I used it on my sister's computer when I was visiting.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to go to Réno-Dépôt, a local big box hardware store. I need a new toilet flapper. I also need some other stuff, but the toilet flapper is the reason I'm getting up off my bum to do this shopping.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer.  Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people.  There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.
> 
> Well, back to it...



Idaho is going up in flames also. This in not a good year for the western part of our country. Stay safe. 

So glad I live in the city.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just cut back the suckers growing at the bottom of my bay tree and weeded the herb garden a bit. Then I came in and turned on the a/c. It's not too hot, but it's freaking humid out there. Cooling down a bit now before I go back out.


----------



## taxlady

I decided that I needed to stop at the pharmacy on the way home from the hardware store. My wrist is getting sore, so I wanted a brace. Since I was going to the pharmacy anyways, I put in an order for Stirling's 'scripts. Got to the pharmacy and the pharmacist recommended Votaren anti-inflammatory cream, since the only anti-inflammatory that has ever worked on me is Voltaren, and, in pill form it's only by prescription. I also bought 4 litres of milk.

When I got home, all I had from the pharmacy was the milk.  I checked the car. I checked my purse. I phoned the pharmacy and sure 'nuff, it was at the counter. She apologized and offered to have it delivered. It just arrived. Phew.

Time to try out the anti-inflammatory cream and the new brace.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


>



  Holy Crapoli!   You brave lady - that is too close for comfort for me.  Not like we need to tell you, but stay safe!  Hope quenching rains come soon.


----------



## Kylie1969

I am staying home today, it is a cold, windy and wet day, perfect for staying in snug and warm


----------



## tinlizzie

Yesterday at the grocery I lucked into a nearly 4-lb. piece of pork belly.  The nice young man behind the counter sliced it, and I've spent part of this afternoon frying it.  I trim off the rind, then dredge the slice in flour, s&p, and fry it in some canola oil until very crisp.  Mmmm.  But I only got half of it fried and must finish it up tomorrow.


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer. Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people. There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.
> 
> Well, back to it...


 


OMG  

Please be careful !!!!!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer.  Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people.  There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.
> 
> Well, back to it...


Please be careful! Take care


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Red Sox playing San Francisco.  They have a new rookie from Aruba starting at shortstop for the first time tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Baseball here too, Andy.  I have the Indians audio on Gameday while I go through old magazines, clipping recipes I'll never live long enough to try (I have scads of them already) and scratching the cat when she shows up on top the desk.  Since we're in the basement "scratching" is more like grooming her with all the cobwebs and wood shavings she accrues with each exploration.


----------



## Kylie1969

Been watching a movie and also some TV shows...relaxing day at home today


----------



## taxlady

I just printed a label for one of Stirling's water bottles:

DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE CONTAINMENT UNIT
WARNING: MAY CAUSE DIAPHORESIS,
MICTURATION, AND ACUTE TISSUE HYDRATION


----------



## Kylie1969

Just booked in for an endoscopy, having it done in a couple of weeks, going to a private clinic


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer.  Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people.  There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.
> 
> Well, back to it...



When I bought The Pirate his laptop, it had Vista. We both hated it. He downloaded Firefox and has never looked back. He had Spike remove Vista and load up Windows 8. Now he is a happy camper.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just printed a label for one of Stirling's water bottles:
> 
> DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE CONTAINMENT UNIT
> WARNING: MAY CAUSE DIAPHORESIS,
> MICTURATION, AND ACUTE TISSUE HYDRATION



That sounds yummy! I could use a lot of that. Since coffee is a diuretic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I just printed a label for one of Stirling's water bottles:
> 
> DIHYDROGEN MONOXIDE CONTAINMENT UNIT
> WARNING: MAY CAUSE DIAPHORESIS,
> MICTURATION, AND ACUTE TISSUE HYDRATION




LOL!  That I had to swipe...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When I bought The Pirate his laptop, it had Vista. We both hated it. He downloaded Firefox and has never looked back. He had Spike remove Vista and load up Windows 8. Now he is a happy camper.




Not my computer...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I decided that I needed to stop at the pharmacy on the way home from the hardware store. My wrist is getting sore, so I wanted a brace. Since I was going to the pharmacy anyways, I put in an order for Stirling's 'scripts. Got to the pharmacy and the pharmacist recommended Votaren anti-inflammatory cream, since the only anti-inflammatory that has ever worked on me is Voltaren, and, in pill form it's only by prescription. I also bought 4 litres of milk.
> 
> When I got home, all I had from the pharmacy was the milk.  I checked the car. I checked my purse. I phoned the pharmacy and sure 'nuff, it was at the counter. She apologized and offered to have it delivered. It just arrived. Phew.
> 
> Time to try out the anti-inflammatory cream and the new brace.



I hope the brace and new med work for you. It makes life a bit difficult when you can only use one hand.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> Just booked in for an endoscopy, having it done in a couple of weeks, going to a private clinic



As opposed to a public clinic? We don't have government health care facilities unless you're in the military.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> As opposed to a public clinic? We don't have government health care facilities unless you're in the military.



Or a commercial fisherman. My second husband always went to the Marine Hospital in Brookline. It was operated by the Federal Department of Health. (Surgeon General) They have several of these hospital along the coasts.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Or a commercial fisherman. My second husband always went to the Marine Hospital in Brookline. It was operated by the Federal Department of Health. (Surgeon General) They have several of these hospital along the coasts.



When was that, Addie? I live on the Atlantic coast, too, and had never heard of it. I did a little research and apparently it was discontinued in 1981. http://www.pcffa.org/fn-mar08.htm


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here enjoying a cup of coffee and catching up on DC.


----------



## GotGarlic

It looks like they will be able to get health insurance through the Affordable Care Act. http://www.pcffa.org/fn-jun10.htm


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> When was that, Addie? I live on the Atlantic coast, too, and had never heard of it. I did a little research and apparently it was discontinued in 1981. PCFFA Fishermen's News March 2008: Bill to Reinstate Fishermen's Health Care Introduced



Back in the late 70's was the last time I went there. It could be that they were closed. Both husbands were seamen. So I used to go there for both of them. The first one had to have his lower jaw rebuilt due to osteoporosis. So he was in there for a long time. He ended up with a metal jaw. Every so often he would ship out on a tanker as a cook. The money was really good. He would be gone for a couple of months and I would get his weekly check in the mail. 

Hubby #2. Was a commercial fisherman and on one trip a wire snapped and came back on his hand and left his thumb hanging by a piece of skin. He too was in there for a long time. They saved his thumb. The hospital had a name but everyone just called it The Marine Hospital. It was right across from the hospital that the Kennedy's owned and started the Special Olympics.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> When was that, Addie? I live on the Atlantic coast, too, and had never heard of it. I did a little research and apparently it was discontinued in 1981. PCFFA Fishermen's News March 2008: Bill to Reinstate Fishermen's Health Care Introduced



Thanks for sending that. I had no idea. The last time I had heard of any seaman going to a Marine Hospital was when I was living in Texas and one of the shrimpers got hurt on the boat. The Coast Guard had to go get him and they took him to the Marine Hospital in Corpus Christi. Shortly after that I became a widow and came back to Boston. Never had any reason to go again to the one here. That was around 1973-4.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have recently got back from the grocery shopping

I also bought Steve the Disney Infinity starter pack for the Wii U...not a bad price at $68.00 which includes the game, 3 figures, the base thingo to put them on and a couple of other bits and pieces...he will be busy playing that this weekend no doubt


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> As opposed to a public clinic? We don't have government health care facilities unless you're in the military.



Over here, you can go to the public hospitals and have procedures and surgeries done for free...the only catch is that there is a waiting list, sometimes very long as in a couple of years, sometimes a couple of months, depends what the operation or procedure is

Since we have private health cover, I like to go to Private Hospitals and Clinics


----------



## simonbaker

On the phone w mom.


----------



## Kylie1969

Just went to visit my mum


----------



## taxlady

I just arranged a birthday party for one of my best friends. I made an event on Facebook. She's off in New Brunswick celebrating with two of her sisters, so she can't help. I looked through all of her friends, so I could send a message and link to the event. I had to guess which are actual friends and which are "game friends". She has an awful lot of "game friends". Phew, that took a long time.

Of course I just used the invite button to invite mutual friends.


----------



## Kylie1969

Going to have some lunch now...freezing here and pouring with rain...need something warming


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I just arranged a birthday party for one of my best friends. I made an event on Facebook......I looked through all of her friends, so I could send a message and link to the event. I had to guess which are actual friends and which are "game friends". She has an awful lot of "game friends".....



What a great friend you are!  I hope everything turns out perfectly.  And isn't it funny how those "friends" add up on FB?  Both my SIL and my best friend back home were acquiring friends left and right.  How come they have so many?  I asked my SIL where she was meeting these folks, since when she went out it was usually the two of us out together.  "Oh, I don't know them.  I just play games with them on facebook".    Except for a few authors I follow on FB that had "friend" options rather than "like" options, I know every Facebook friend in my list in real life.  Shocking, I know!   Or old-fashioned.


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just been playing Infinity by Disney on the Wii U for hours, it is great


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sitting here with my toes crossed (had to uncross the fingers to type  ) hoping that THIS job interview Himself is on actually results in a job.  I love him, but they do say that absence makes the heart grow fonder.  Basically, he needs to go away every day for a while...


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sitting here with my toes crossed (had to uncross the fingers to type  ) hoping that THIS job interview Himself is on actually results in a job. I love him, but they do say that absence makes the heart grow fonder. *Basically, he needs to go away every day for a while... *


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OK, all done here.  Time to head to the dungeon and clean some more...  *sigh*


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I just arranged a birthday party for one of my best friends. I made an event on Facebook. She's off in New Brunswick celebrating with two of her sisters, so she can't help. I looked through all of her friends, so I could send a message and link to the event. I had to guess which are actual friends and which are "game friends". She has an awful lot of "game friends". Phew, that took a long time.
> 
> Of course I just used the invite button to invite mutual friends.


+1! Have fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

Good morning everyone 

Well Friday is here!

I am heading to the knee surgeon this morning to get the results of my MRI I had done last week...eager to see what the problem is

It is cold and wet this morning, so love Winter, will be sad to see it go soon


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a great friend you are!  I hope everything turns out perfectly.  And isn't it funny how those "friends" add up on FB?  Both my SIL and my best friend back home were acquiring friends left and right.  How come they have so many?  I asked my SIL where she was meeting these folks, since when she went out it was usually the two of us out together.  "Oh, I don't know them.  I just play games with them on facebook".    Except for a few authors I follow on FB that had "friend" options rather than "like" options, I know every Facebook friend in my list in real life.  Shocking, I know!   Or old-fashioned.



I have a lot of Fb friends I have never met, but I feel I know them because we were on an internet mailing list for web designers and developers since 1996 or so. You can learn a lot about people through online communications


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting here trying to talk myself into going to the pool. Class is in 30 mn. I really should get moving....


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Have just been playing Infinity by Disney on the Wii U for hours, it is great



I thought you bought that for Steve? Now we know the truth. You really wanted it.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sitting here trying to talk myself into going to the pool. Class is in 30 mn. I really should get moving....



Get up from the computer and get to class. Move it now!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I thought you bought that for Steve? Now we know the truth. You really wanted it.



ROFL Ads  

Sprung


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Get up from the computer and get to class. Move it now!!!


Very well said. Just what I needed to hear to get my behind out of the chair & go.  I feel so much better!   Thanks Addie!  Just got home & finished supper. You are just great!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have just finished a stack of ironing YAY


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I have a lot of Fb friends I have never met, but I feel I know them because we were on an internet mailing list for web designers and developers since 1996 or so. You can learn a lot about people through online communications



True.  Sort of like this place, huh GG?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Have just finished a stack of ironing YAY



Why didn't you call me? You know I would have come right over to do it for you. Then you would have more time to play with your new Wii toy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Update on Himself's job interview Thursday:  went well.  When they were discussing aspects of the office they kept saying "this is where you'll sit" and "you can use this room for ____".  Then they finished a rather long (over an hour) interview with "we still have to talk to a few other people, but we'll be getting back to you next week".  So what does THAT all mean? 

It means if you are a prayin' sort of person I'd appreciate it if you'd lift one or two for Himself.  If you aren't, a good thought to space works for me too (since he WAS an astronomy major in college for three years  ).  I'll be praying and crossing my fingers and stroking my very old lucky rabbit's foot...and still brace myself for "we've decided to go in another direction".  You know, just in case.


----------



## Addie

Here's hoping with all I have. If those folks are smart, he will have a job. Here's one for him.  One for the person who makes the hiring decision.  One for you.  One can never have too many angels looking out for ones self.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sending some good vibes in your direction CG.


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Update on Himself's job interview Thursday:  went well.  When they were discussing aspects of the office they kept saying "this is where you'll sit" and "you can use this room for ____".  Then they finished a rather long (over an hour) interview with "we still have to talk to a few other people, but we'll be getting back to you next week".  So what does THAT all mean?
> 
> It means if you are a prayin' sort of person I'd appreciate it if you'd lift one or two for Himself.  If you aren't, a good thought to space works for me too (since he WAS an astronomy major in college for three years  ).  I'll be praying and crossing my fingers and stroking my very old lucky rabbit's foot...and still brace myself for "we've decided to go in another direction".  You know, just in case.



HEY goddess, sounds real promising!  my best thoughts are all lined up and headed for an auspicious space mission on behalf of himself.  though it doesn't seem he really needs much help reeling in this j-o-b. btw goddess, is himself aware of just how desperate you are to get him out of the house?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks Addie, taxy, and vit!  Even though we might have been as ready as we'd ever be financially for his lay-off, neither of us was ready emotionally.  Being together for 24/7 for a week or two on vacation is fun, but this Every Stinkin' Day business came up a bit sooner than we though! 

vit, I tell him every day!  Trust me, the feeling is a little mutual.  Like I said in a Thursday post, they say absence makes the heart grow fonder...he needs to go away for a few hours every day!  I mean, how can I miss him if he's always here!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dang windows 8 ...I swear, I'm going to download Firefox to this computer.  Taking a breakfast break...have prepped enough for 200 people.  There are 8 inch long embers flying through the air and the the wind has finally shifted the fire back on itself for a bit.
> 
> Well, back to it...


Holy crap, PF! I hadn't heard about this on the news. What is the status now? Any better?


----------



## vitauta

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks Addie, taxy, and vit!  Even though we might have been as ready as we'd ever be financially for his lay-off, neither of us was ready emotionally.  Being together for 24/7 for a week or two on vacation is fun, but this Every Stinkin' Day business came up a bit sooner than we though!
> 
> vit, I tell him every day!  Trust me, the feeling is a little mutual.  Like I said in a Thursday post, they say absence makes the heart grow fonder...he needs to go away for a few hours every day!  I mean, how can I miss him if he's always here!



uh-oh. i just had one of those epiphanies, i think--only it's one of the bad kind, right? after himself has gone back to work, goddess is planning for another hiatus from dc.  have you been using us all summer to avoid all that togetherness with himself, goddess?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nope vit, I'll still be here.  BUT if I don't take the time to get the stuff together for our garage sale (Yay!  I made serious progress today!) I'll have to make myself go cold turkey from DC until I get the sale items together.  But as long as I'm good I'll stick around.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm going to bed. I put up 7 liters of bread and butter pickles and six of dills. Had to clean the kitchen before I could go to bed. I so hate being on TOU power rates.


----------



## Kylie1969

Today I got my results back from my MRI

Okay...I have 2 things happening and one suspicious one

I have arthritis in the kneecap, it is under the patella and some of the cartilage has gone already...if it gets worse down the track, I can get some cartilage replaced possibly 

I also have something called IBS, Iliotibial Band Syndrome...it is what is causing the pain on the outer side of my knee. At this point there is not much they can do about it, but if it gets worse or continues causing pain the surgeon suggested an arthoscopy to see what is going on inside as scans, mri's etc cant see everything

The suspicious one is on the inner side of my knee, there "may" be a small tear in the ligament..that is probably why it is extremely painful to touch...but he said at this point to leave it....if it starts to cause pain whilst walking etc then that may mean it definitely was a tear and that it is getting bigger, which will need surgery

So at this point, I definitely have arthritis of the kneecap and this IBS...I just have to keep an eye on things...I am not to use the exercise bike and when I walk I need to walk different tracks each time as walking the same block for example puts more pressure on the lateral band. I can take anti inflammatory tablets and use ice as he said the knee is very inflamed on the side


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Update on Himself's job interview Thursday: went well. When they were discussing aspects of the office they kept saying "this is where you'll sit" and "you can use this room for ____". Then they finished a rather long (over an hour) interview with "we still have to talk to a few other people, but we'll be getting back to you next week". So what does THAT all mean?


 
That sounds better than, "this is where you cook the fries. And this is where you cook the McNuggets".



Good luck to him (and you).


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I'm going to bed. I put up 7 liters of bread and butter pickles and six of dills. Had to clean the kitchen before I could go to bed. I so hate being on TOU power rates.



Have a great sleep CWS, you deserve it


----------



## Kylie1969

Time to head into the loungeroom now and get on that recliner, it's Masterchef time


----------



## pacanis

I took my pork bellies out of the (crappy) Ziploc bags 30 minutes ago and they are now resting in the fridge. They are supposed to dry in the refrigerated air overnight, but I think I will still smoke them today. They took a while to brine properly. Probably because I was doing two at one time and had one stacked on top of the other (in its own bag). I think that because the top one was not sitting on a flat surface, that it did not sit in the brine juices as well. I rotated and flipped them, but they just didn't cure as fast as before. So we shall see...

I should be getting my new camera in today, too. I'll have to read up on that and get the new software loaded. I hope it's as intuitive as my other point and shoot. It has a wide angle lens setting, better zoom and a better video.


----------



## Kylie1969

Fingers crossed CG 



Cooking Goddess said:


> Update on Himself's job interview Thursday:  went well.  When they were discussing aspects of the office they kept saying "this is where you'll sit" and "you can use this room for ____".  Then they finished a rather long (over an hour) interview with "we still have to talk to a few other people, but we'll be getting back to you next week".  So what does THAT all mean?
> 
> It means if you are a prayin' sort of person I'd appreciate it if you'd lift one or two for Himself.  If you aren't, a good thought to space works for me too (since he WAS an astronomy major in college for three years  ).  I'll be praying and crossing my fingers and stroking my very old lucky rabbit's foot...and still brace myself for "we've decided to go in another direction".  You know, just in case.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> vit, I tell him every day!  Trust me, the feeling is a little mutual.  Like I said in a Thursday post, they say absence makes the heart grow fonder...he needs to go away for a few hours every day!  I mean, how can I miss him if he's always here!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Get up from the computer and get to class. Move it now!!!



Ads, you are a great motivator


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Holy crap, PF! I hadn't heard about this on the news. What is the status now? Any better?



They are getting it contained.  New fires in Idaho are popping up.  It's my last day in the camp, I can't handle the smoke anymore.  I'll be getting the dinner set up and catch a ride at 5pm back to town.  

Shower first, sleep in my own bed...then make-up work at work for the weekend.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I got my results back from my MRI
> ...
> 
> So at this point, I definitely have arthritis of the kneecap and this IBS...I just have to keep an eye on things...I am not to use the exercise bike and when I walk I need to walk different tracks each time as walking the same block for example puts more pressure on the lateral band. I can take anti inflammatory tablets and use ice as he said the knee is very inflamed on the side


(((Hugs Kylie)))

Does glucosamine help on the arthritis? I've been told it helps prevent loss of cartilage, but I don't really know.

When you say you need to walk "...different tracks each time..." are you talking about walking on a treadle? Would water walking be a good exercise for you?

I sure hope you find ways take care of the pain and that any tear, heals itself soon.


----------



## Alix

Good morning all. I'm just sitting down with my first cup of coffee. Its supposed to be a beautiful day today so I'm going to have a nice slow start and just ramble around til I have to leave for work.


----------



## pacanis

Good morning, Alix. It's been beautiful here. Amazingly so.

I just polished off the last of my bacon from the freezer on two sesame seed buns with lettuce and mayo. Shortly I'll be firing up the WSM and putting 10 lbs of bellies on.


----------



## Addie

I tried to go to sleep. I guess I am just not tired enough yet. Will try again later. I called my daughter. She started her chemo for this month, last night. She goes for her next MRI on 9/13 and then goes to see her oncologist a couple of days later to get the results. That is when they will decide if she is to continue on the chemo or not. She is returning to work part time on 9/19. It will be for 20 hours a week. Just enough to keep her medical coverage. She is feeling good. She mentioned that she is forgetting a lot of things. I don't know if it is from the chemo or something else. We all tend to forget words as we get older, but she is forgetting things she has been doing for years. That has me worried. I told her to let her doctor know.

I am going to my grandson's house Saturday for the whole day. He graduates from the firefighter's academy and they are having a party. I will get to see three of my great grandchildren. He is certified as an EMT also, so that will be included in his new pay rate. One more family getting on their feet finally. 

My youngest daughter's youngest child who recently got married is moving to Kentucky at Fort Campbell to be with her new husband. He is done with basic training. 

This family is finally getting their act together. I was beginning to think it would never happen. 

Now for a cup of coffee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> I'm going to bed. I put up 7 liters of bread and butter pickles and six of dills. Had to clean the kitchen before I could go to bed. I so hate being on TOU power rates.



You're amazing!  I haven't done any putting-by since the kids were born.  And about those power rates?  Crazy, isn't it.  Our first home had a "load demand meter" that measured peak usage at the time it occurred, then was reset to zero when they read the meter.  You make one "oops" and you're screwed for the entire billing cycle.  Hated it - looks like the electric industry is pushing it for use across the country.  Grr....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> That sounds better than, "this is where you cook the fries. And this is where you cook the McNuggets".
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to him (and you).



You're right pac...kinda.  I mean if he was flipping burgers at least we'd be getting a little "me time" away from each other!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> Fingers crossed CG



Thanks Kylie!  Unfortunately, my crossed fingers didn't seem to be doing any good for your knee.   A few years back I had a small accident - on vacation - in Yosmite Park in California; the doctor in the ER thought I had torn my ACL and put me in a knee brace.  When I got home to our own doctor he found out that all I had done was sprain my knee really badly.  BUT keeping it immobilized help the sprain heal quicker.  If you're supposed to rest and you keep doing too much walking around I suggest you have Steve duct tape a couple straight boards along side your knee!


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're amazing!  I haven't done any putting-by since the kids were born.  And about those power rates?  Crazy, isn't it.  Our first home had a "load demand meter" that measured peak usage at the time it occurred, then was reset to zero when they read the meter.  You make one "oops" and you're screwed for the entire billing cycle.  Hated it - looks like the electric industry is pushing it for use across the country.  Grr....


 If you got the land, might as well grow some food...and if you grow some food, well, you might as well put food away for the winter...although it is very tiring doing this in the middle of the night. And I refuse to steam up the house and run the A/C during the day with TOU power rates. They call our meters "smart meters." Not everyone in Ontario has one. I was one of the "lucky" ones to get mine almost the first month they installed them. Seven p.m. Fridays has a whole new meaning for me...lowest rates until 7:00 a.m. Monday. The countdown has already begun. I still have tomatoes and more corn to do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are getting it contained.  New fires in Idaho are popping up.  It's my last day in the camp, I can't handle the smoke anymore.  I'll be getting the dinner set up and catch a ride at 5pm back to town.
> 
> Shower first, sleep in my own bed...then make-up work at work for the weekend.



Sounds like trying to play Whack-a-Mole - just when you bash one down, another pops up.  Hope fire season ends early for you guys out west...



I'm heading out to grocery shop.  If I get out soon enough I'll stop at the library for a book and a DVD.  If I take long enough at the store I can time it to hit the very new, very local (next town from us) brewer that opened for business last month.  He's tapping a new beer he's trying, a doppelbock, and it would be nice to have some fresh-drawn beer to go with the grilled dogs.


----------



## pacanis

I just pulled my pork bellies off the smoker. 
They are now officially slabs of bacon.


----------



## pacanis

And now I am smelling these all through the house 

I had them in the dog safe (oven) gently coming up to room temp. Now they are in the fridge cooling off so they slice easier.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Kylie)))
> 
> Does glucosamine help on the arthritis? I've been told it helps prevent loss of cartilage, but I don't really know.
> 
> When you say you need to walk "...different tracks each time..." are you talking about walking on a treadle? Would water walking be a good exercise for you?
> 
> I sure hope you find ways take care of the pain and that any tear, heals itself soon.



Thank you so much Taxy xxx

I am not sure about glucosamine helping, but I will look into it for sure 

It is when we go out for our nightly walks, we were doing a certain block, the surgeon said that that can make the Iliotibial Band Syndrome worse as you are using the same muscles and tissues in your leg and knee each time, so he said to walk different blocks, different parks etc

I am not sure about walking walking, but it sounds like it would be a good idea, will look into that too, thanks Taxy


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks Kylie!  Unfortunately, my crossed fingers didn't seem to be doing any good for your knee.   A few years back I had a small accident - on vacation - in Yosmite Park in California; the doctor in the ER thought I had torn my ACL and put me in a knee brace.  When I got home to our own doctor he found out that all I had done was sprain my knee really badly.  BUT keeping it immobilized help the sprain heal quicker.  If you're supposed to rest and you keep doing too much walking around I suggest you have Steve duct tape a couple straight boards along side your knee!



Thank you CG xxx

Yes, I was considering buying a knee brace for when we go on our walks, I meant to ask the surgeon about it yesterday but after all the results I just forgot..I think any type of support would certainly help, possibly even with the arthritis


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here getting depressed. I have been trying to vacuum and I just can't do it. It is so frustrating. I have a canister and that is part of the problem. I need to get an upright. I find myself tripping over the hose, always have the dang thing in the wrong place. I have to admit, I need to have a housekeeper come in once a week. I just can't do this anymore. I vacuumed one spot and my heart was racing so hard. And I can't keep asking Spike to do my housework. He has his own work that he does all day. So often he falls asleep here right in the computer chair. I am losing ground and I don't like it.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> I am going to my grandson's house Saturday for the whole day. He graduates from the firefighter's academy and they are having a party. I will get to see three of my great grandchildren. He is certified as an EMT also, so that will be included in his new pay rate. One more family getting on their feet finally.



Congratulations to your grandson Ads, that is such a great job that he will be doing 

Hope you have a lovely day!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I am sitting here getting depressed. I have been trying to vacuum and I just can't do it. It is so frustrating. I have a canister and that is part of the problem. I need to get an upright. I find myself tripping over the hose, always have the dang thing in the wrong place. I have to admit, I need to have a housekeeper come in once a week. I just can't do this anymore. I vacuumed one spot and my heart was racing so hard. And I can't keep asking Spike to do my housework. He has his own work that he does all day. So often he falls asleep here right in the computer chair. I am losing ground and I don't like it.


(((Hugs Addie))) 

I understand not liking the feeling of losing ground. But, maybe if you get that housework help (and maybe some other help too), you will find that you can regain ground on things that are more enjoyable, because you won't be too tired to do them.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Addie)))
> 
> I understand not liking the feeling of losing ground. But, maybe if you get that housework help (and maybe some other help too), you will find that you can regain ground on things that are more enjoyable, because you won't be too tired to do them.


 
+1!
Definitely try to make your life more enjoyable.


----------



## simonbaker

Kylie1969 said:


> Today I got my results back from my MRI
> 
> Okay...I have 2 things happening and one suspicious one
> 
> I have arthritis in the kneecap, it is under the patella and some of the cartilage has gone already...if it gets worse down the track, I can get some cartilage replaced possibly
> 
> I also have something called IBS, Iliotibial Band Syndrome...it is what is causing the pain on the outer side of my knee. At this point there is not much they can do about it, but if it gets worse or continues causing pain the surgeon suggested an arthoscopy to see what is going on inside as scans, mri's etc cant see everything
> 
> The suspicious one is on the inner side of my knee, there "may" be a small tear in the ligament..that is probably why it is extremely painful to touch...but he said at this point to leave it....if it starts to cause pain whilst walking etc then that may mean it definitely was a tear and that it is getting bigger, which will need surgery
> 
> So at this point, I definitely have arthritis of the kneecap and this IBS...I just have to keep an eye on things...I am not to use the exercise bike and when I walk I need to walk different tracks each time as walking the same block for example puts more pressure on the lateral band. I can take anti inflammatory tablets and use ice as he said the knee is very inflamed on the side


It's a peace of ming getting the results back. Maybe walking in a pool would give you some relief in your arthritic knee. I know it's done wonders for my knee as I also have arthritis.  Good luck with it!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you so much SB


----------



## Zhizara

Gorgeous Pac!  *drool*

Excuse me while I clean my keyboard.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Addie)))
> 
> I understand not liking the feeling of losing ground. But, maybe if you get that housework help (and maybe some other help too), you will find that you can regain ground on things that are more enjoyable, because you won't be too tired to do them.



Thanks TL. Today I really had to face facts. I am not 20 years old and cannot race through my home cleaning it from top to bottom in one day. So come Monday the nurse is coming to check me for a problem I am having. I will mention to her to please recommend a cleaning lady for me.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Thanks TL. Today I really had to face facts. I am not 20 years old and cannot race through my home cleaning it from top to bottom in one day. So come Monday the nurse is coming to check me for a problem I am having. I will mention to her to please recommend a cleaning lady for me.


Getting a cleaning lady should make you feel, hmmm, how do I describe it, posh? aristocratic?


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve suggested getting a house cleaner here as I have trouble sometimes doing loads of housework with my shoulder and now my knee...

I still prefer to clean my own house though but Ads for you, it sounds like the perfect solution


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Steve suggested getting a house cleaner here as I have trouble sometimes doing loads of housework with my shoulder and now my knee...
> 
> I still prefer to clean my own house though but Ads for you, it sounds like the perfect solution


That's what I thought too. You should give it a try. One tax season, I was so busy that I decided to get a house cleaner. She was great. She did stuff exactly the way I wanted it done.

I would get a house cleaner again, if I felt that I had the budget for it.


----------



## Addie

Well one thing for sure. I don't have to worry about the expense. And the housekeepers they have do a great job. I have seen how they clean. I just hope I don't turn into one of those folks who have to have the house clean for the housekeeper. I know a lot of women who do that. They are given four hours to do each apartment. You can breeze through mine in no more than two. And that is doing deep cleaning. All my furniture is on wheels. So it is easy to get behind if need be. Stove and fridge are on wheels too. 

I am beginning to look forward to be Mrs. Van Trash Can. Who knows. Maybe Mrs. Van der Bilt will have me to tea.


----------



## Kylie1969

My mums partner has a cleaning lady and he tidies up a bit before she comes 

Taxy, that is great that you have had a house cleaner, I bet it was great, as you would have been very busy with your work


----------



## taxlady

I admit to tidying up before the cleaner came, but if I didn't, it would have made her work much more difficult. I did not clean before she came.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> My mums partner has a cleaning lady and he tidies up a bit before she comes
> 
> Taxy, that is great that you have had a house cleaner, I bet it was great, as you would have been very busy with your work


Yup, it was a big help during busy tax season, and partially deductible on income tax.


----------



## Kylie1969

She may have charged more too Taxy if you didnt tidy up a bit first


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Yup, it was a big help during busy tax season, and partially deductible on income tax.



Ah of course


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> She may have charged more too Taxy if you didnt tidy up a bit first


Well, it would have taken longer and I paid her by the hour.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It took me three hours to get home from up the mountain, probably only about 30 miles.  I may have been able to walk faster.  It was good seeing some folks being able to get back to their houses.  

And, I am done with campfires for the rest of the summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This was in my e-mail with "Auntie where are youuuuuu?"


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It took me three hours to get home from up the mountain, probably only about 30 miles.  I may have been able to walk faster.  It was good seeing some folks being able to get back to their houses.
> 
> And, I am done with campfires for the rest of the summer.



Oh dear.  Long ordeal, PF!  Hopefully the hunky firefighters made the job a bit easier!  Hope you can get some rest, bless you!

Awwww, I agree with Patron!


----------



## chopper

Wow a lot of news just today in this thread. PF, you deserve a good rest and a pat on the back!  Pac, I can smell that meat from here.  Addie, I'm still praying for your daughter, and wish her well.  And, big hugs for Kylie!  I hope your knee is better soon.


----------



## Addie

Glad you got home safely. When you get back to work, give Patron a big hug from me. That is adorable. 

PF, is that work you did and cook for all the firefighters strictly volunteer? Who paid for the food? That is some effort on your part. I am certain that it is a good feeling to see folks able to return to their home and find it still standing. Were you close enough to be inhaling some of the smoke? I always tell myself when I see any fire, that in that smoke prayers are going up with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Wow a lot of news just today in this thread. PF, you deserve a good rest and a pat on the back!  Pac, I can smell that meat from here.  Addie, I'm still praying for your daughter, and wish her well.  And, big hugs for Kylie!  I hope your knee is better soon.



+1

Indeed, Chopper!  Nice summary!

And will add great hopes for CG's Himself's job!


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> +1
> 
> Indeed, Chopper!  Nice summary!
> 
> And will add great hopes for CG's Himself's job!



Oh yes.  Thanks!  I didn't mean to leave that out.  Good luck Himself!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Glad you got home safely. When you get back to work, give Patron a big hug from me. That is adorable.
> 
> PF, is that work you did and cook for all the firefighters strictly volunteer? Who paid for the food? That is some effort on your part. I am certain that it is a good feeling to see folks able to return to their home and find it still standing. Were you close enough to be inhaling some of the smoke? I always tell myself when I see any fire, that in that smoke prayers are going up with it.



Absolutely voluntary, the food is provided by the Forestry Service and donations from local folks.  I took a week's vacation, so I guess this is what I did on my summer vacation.

The smoke is everywhere, even in town, so I will still be smelling campfires until the fires are gone.  I have one heck of a headache from the smoke and my lungs just hurt.  But, I'm fine and did my good deed for the week.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> Wow a lot of news just today in this thread. PF, you deserve a good rest and a pat on the back!  Pac, I can smell that meat from here.  Addie, I'm still praying for your daughter, and wish her well.  And, big hugs for Kylie!  I hope your knee is better soon.



Thank you chopper. There are days when I am filled with worry. But I know I am not alone. I see all the angels for her and I am so appreciative for them. I think the only two who know all of the truth about my daughter's prognosis is myself and my son Poo. We will know more in September when she goes for her next MRI. If the tumor has shrunk to nothing, she will stay on the chemo for another six months. If it hasn't, it will mean another surgery. And she will be returning to work September 19th. Only five percent of patients with this type of cancer survive. I keep telling myself she is in the five percent. If I didn't I don't think I could handle any of this. Thank you so much.  And one for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Wow a lot of news just today in this thread. PF, you deserve a good rest and a pat on the back!  Pac, I can smell that meat from here.  Addie, I'm still praying for your daughter, and wish her well.  And, big hugs for Kylie!  I hope your knee is better soon.



Thanks Chopper...working on it, but somehow I keep getting sucked back here.  Shrek is asleep in his chair, I bet he hasn't slept well the entire time I was gone.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely voluntary, the food is provided by the Forestry Service and donations from local folks.  I took a week's vacation, so I guess this is what I did on my summer vacation.
> 
> The smoke is everywhere, even in town, so I will still be smelling campfires until the fires are gone.  I have one heck of a headache from the smoke and my lungs just hurt.  But, I'm fine and did my good deed for the week.



Take a nice hot shower and get some rest. And I expect a paper on "What I did this summer." Two pages please. I will be checking spelling and grammar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Take a nice hot shower and get some rest. And I expect a paper on "What I did this summer." Two pages please. I will be checking spelling and grammar.



You will need to get your BIG red crayon out...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You will need to get your BIG red crayon out...


Prepositions don't go at the end. Ducks and runs.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Prepositions don't go at the end. Ducks and runs.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> And, big hugs for Kylie!  I hope your knee is better soon.



Thank you Chops xxx

Boy am I glad to see you back  so much to tell you, you have been missed


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I have been trying to vacuum and I just can't do it. It is so frustrating. I have a canister and that is part of the problem. I need to get an upright. I find myself tripping over the hose, always have the dang thing in the wrong place. I have to admit, I need to have a housekeeper come in once a week. I just can't do this anymore. I vacuumed one spot and my heart was racing so hard. And I can't keep asking Spike to do my housework. He has his own work that he does all day. So often he falls asleep here right in the computer chair. I am losing ground and I don't like it.



Addie, lots of schools now require their students to do so many hours of volunteer work before graduation.  Back in the '60s even my high school strongly encouraged it as the right thing to do.  I wonder if there are students who want to help elderly, senior citizens older adults* with housekeeping.  It seems like you're fine doing your dusting and bathroom scrubbing, but maybe a high school student could hop over that vacuum hose a lot more nimbly than you?  FWIW, even though I'm a couple of years younger than you (I'm 62) you can still clean circles around me!  Your cleaning prowess puts me to shame...

*What the heck IS the politically correct term for surviving longer than others?  I hate trying to figure out the "politically correct" term for some stuff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It took me three hours to get home from up the mountain, probably only about 30 miles.  I may have been able to walk faster.  It was good seeing some folks being able to get back to their houses.
> 
> And, I am done with campfires for the rest of the summer.



Welcome home PF.  Hope you sleep well, and when you get back to work Patron had better be glad to see you!


----------



## Kylie1969

Have been playing some Wii U this afternoon, now going to start cooking dinner

We are making Meatballs and Papperdelle


----------



## pacanis

Cute picture, Fi.

Chopper! Where ya been?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Prepositions don't go at the end. Ducks and runs.



They obviously do in my world...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, lots of schools now require their students to do so many hours of volunteer work before graduation.  Back in the '60s even my high school strongly encouraged it as the right thing to do.  I wonder if there are students who want to help elderly, senior citizens older adults* with housekeeping.  It seems like you're fine doing your dusting and bathroom scrubbing, but maybe a high school student could hop over that vacuum hose a lot more nimbly than you?  FWIW, even though I'm a couple of years younger than you (I'm 62) you can still clean circles around me!  Your cleaning prowess puts me to shame...
> 
> **What the heck IS the politically correct term for surviving longer than others?  I hate trying to figure out the "politically correct" term for some stuff.*



There is no politically correct term, I generally say "young lady" or "young gentleman" when referring to them directly.  I am a Geriatrics Nurse (and a geriatric nurse) and I care for the Elderly.  I really think they don't care much as long as you don't call them late to dinner.


----------



## CWS4322

Waiting for the live stream of BakeChef and Rob's wedding....I'm all decked out, what is the hold up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome home PF.  Hope you sleep well, and when you get back to work Patron had better be glad to see you!



Thanks!!!  Yes, Patron will pee on me in delight, I only have to go to the bathroom and come back and he is ecstatic to see me...the degree of excitement IS higher if it has been a while.  I think the plea was actually from BossLady who is tired of covering my a work while I am out and she's using the love I have for the Wee Doggie to entice me back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This Just In!!!

http://www1.kpax.com/newsletter/E7E11297-B2DC-5DDA-EA6235211B8948ED.html


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This Just In!!!
> 
> http://www1.kpax.com/newsletter/E7E11297-B2DC-5DDA-EA6235211B8948ED.html



That's great news, PF!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That's great news, PF!


What Dawg said.


----------



## CWS4322

Whew, PF, great news.


----------



## pacanis

I'm trying to figure out my new camera's software. It is just different enough from the older model to mess me up. Somehow or another I didn't just import the three test pics into the editing program, I imported every dang picture I had on this computer. And I can't find a way to select all of them to delete them. My older Canon automatically took me to a download screen, then the editing program. Not so with this one.
It's probably too nice out to be messing with this anyway.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm trying to figure out my new camera's software. It is just different enough from the older model to mess me up. Somehow or another I didn't just import the three test pics into the editing program, I imported every dang picture I had on this computer. And I can't find a way to select all of them to delete them. My older Canon automatically took me to a download screen, then the editing program. Not so with this one.
> It's probably too nice out to be messing with this anyway.


I doubt that you have to use the software that came with the camera. I use Picasa - Download, which is free. There's probably other good, free software for doing that stuff.


----------



## pacanis

I love Canon's Browser EX software. It's very easy to do simple editing. This new camera just isn't opening up that editing program with the pics already there like before. And I need to find a way to get those two billion pictures out of there 

I think I'll go slice some bacon.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just came back from shopping at two farmer's markets. Scored beefsteak and Roma tomatoes, summer squash, Chinese long beans, shallots, corn on the cob and two baguettes from a local artisan bakery. Mad at myself that I told DH to get bell peppers and red onions when he went to Wally World yesterday  Told him to remind me not to buy veggies from the store late in the week.

Next task is to make tuna salad for lunch, then pesto. A friend and her boyfriend invited us and some other people out for a dinner cruise. He has a 30-foot or so long power boat, so we'll take a ride, then go to dinner somewhere. I'm going to make bruschetta topped with fresh pesto, finely diced tomatoes and grated Parmesan for appetizers on the boat before dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I love Canon's Browser EX software. It's very easy to do simple editing. This new camera just isn't opening up that editing program with the pics already there like before. *And I need to find a way to get those two billion pictures out of ther*e
> 
> I think I'll go slice some bacon.



Did you try giving it a good shake to see if they loosened up enough to fall out?


----------



## Dawgluver

Going to head to the pool, which is currently free of rugrats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Costco trip...meds to pick up and wandering to achieve.


----------



## bethzaring

Dawgluver said:


> Going to head to the pool, which is currently free of rugrats.


 

Just got back from the pool swimming laps which was filled with us, um, elder folk


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This Just In!!!
> 
> http://www1.kpax.com/newsletter/E7E11297-B2DC-5DDA-EA6235211B8948ED.html



Yay!   I cannot imagine the worry those people have when away from their homesteads.  I think I wouldn't sleep a wink if I had to evacuate for anything...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, lots of schools now require their students to do so many hours of volunteer work before graduation.  Back in the '60s even my high school strongly encouraged it as the right thing to do.  I wonder if there are students who want to help elderly, senior citizens older adults* with housekeeping.  It seems like you're fine doing your dusting and bathroom scrubbing, but maybe a high school student could hop over that vacuum hose a lot more nimbly than you?  FWIW, even though I'm a couple of years younger than you (I'm 62) you can still clean circles around me!  Your cleaning prowess puts me to shame...
> 
> *What the heck IS the politically correct term for surviving longer than others?  I hate trying to figure out the "politically correct" term for some stuff.



Fortunately, I don not have to pay for the housekeeper. My health plan pays for anything I want or need. ANYTHING! And it doesn't cost me a cent.

There are some things I just know I can no longer do. Bend over for more than 15 seconds. I will pass right out. Move fast. I get out of breath really fast. Vacuum. Residual effect of open heart surgery. But I still try. What should be a five minute job can take me a couple of hours. I have to do it in bits and pieces. 

Some things I can still do. Climb. As long as I have something to hold on to, I can go up and down a ladder.  Clean the bottom sash of my windows. Clean the front of my kitchen cabinets. Completely clean my bathroom. Except for the mirror that goes up to the ceiling. What were they thinking when they put that in? Real tall elderly people? Don't they know we shrink as we get older? So I just clean as far as I can reach. I get The Pirate to  clean the top. He is tall enough to be able to reach it easily. (I hate him! I hate all tall people!) I can still pull out the fridge so I can clean behind it and wipe down the outside. And I can still take apart the inside to clean that also. I can pretty much clean my whole apartment, it just takes me days to reach the end of my list. And that is when I get frustrated. Because by the time I reach the end, it is time to start all over again. I have just the kitchen and bathroom floors that have to be washed and waxed. (I use the non-skid wax.) I have a bucket that has a squeegee thing on it for the mop. Those are the easiest things to keep clean. 

The hardest thing for me to do is change my bottom sheet. I don't use a top sheet. I never make my bed because I am always sitting on it to watch TV or get a change of sitting for my butt. Or just take a quick nap. I have three places where I sit. The computer, my bed or my chair with the foot stool. I do change out the blanket every couple of weeks though. I have an illegal washing machine. It is a small one that is apartment size and on wheels. I just keep it covered and when an inspection is due, I wheel it into the closet. So I do my own laundry. Just wheel it up to the sink and hook it up. I also have a huge rack for drying. How the heck I have managed to get away with it for six years, I have no idea. Only one resident knows about it. 

I have the biggest apartment in the building. If I had a smaller one, it might be easier to keep clean. But I am happy here and that is all that matters.


----------



## Addie

BTW, according to the way the laws are written, "crime against an elderly person". So the correct term is "elderly". Although another term they use is 'a person of advanced years." I prefer the first.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm *OLD* and I can deal with that.  Call me whatever you want, just don't call me late for dinner!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm *OLD* and I can deal with that.  Call me whatever you want, just don't call me late for dinner!




See I told you...don't call them late for dinner!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm practicing my goof-off technique.  Getting close to the professional level where I might teach how-to seminars.  Except THAT would require not goofing off.  *sigh*  The opportunity for fame and fortune lost.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ignoring a football game...is it that time of year already?  The air conditioner is still going.


----------



## Dawgluver

My little garden has blessed me with a LOT of cukes (not on CWS's scale, but a lot for us!) so I'm making pickles.  DH's company makes a spicy pickle mix, just add vinegar and water, so will give that a try.  I also have some banana peppers scored from the teacher's lounge, which I'll pickle with some of my homegrown serranos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> My little garden has blessed me with a LOT of cukes (not on CWS's scale, but a lot for us!) so I'm making pickles.  DH's company makes a spicy pickle mix, just add vinegar and water, so will give that a try.  I also have some banana peppers scored from the teacher's lounge, which I'll pickle with some of my homegrown serranos.



There was a mutant zucchini in the breakroom, it was 12 inches in diameter and 2 feet long...I didn't see any CNA's in there so was scared to approach it.  I think it might be the cause of the attrition rate in staff.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There was a mutant zucchini in the breakroom, it was 12 inches in diameter and 2 feet long...I didn't see any CNA's in there so was scared to approach it.  I think it might be the cause of the attrition rate in staff.



I agree.  I've seen a few of those too.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back in from my shooting range. I shot 50 rounds with my 1964 Remington .22. Five shots each group. What gorgeous weather to be doing something outside, but a little breezy. I finally broke down and stuck a wind flag (of sorts) up so I can start paying attention to the real wind and not just how it feels hitting my face or rustling the trees  Just a 10mph wind will blow the bullet 1/2" at 50 yds.
Some misc pics.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If we ever meet you, I'm gonna be REAL nice and respectful to you!  Maybe a fresh-baked pie or some homemade scones?  Whatever, I never would want to get on your bad side.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> If we ever meet you, I'm gonna be REAL nice and respectful to you!  Maybe a fresh-baked pie or some homemade scones?  Whatever, I never would want to get on your bad side.



I'm taking Pac with me on any strolls in the big city...


----------



## pacanis

I like chocolate chip cookies, CG  With nuts even better 

I could punch holes in paper all day long. It's so relaxing. Especially with quiet ammo.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you try giving it a good shake to see if they loosened up enough to fall out?



 Good one PF.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There was a mutant zucchini in the breakroom, it was 12 inches in diameter and 2 feet long...I didn't see any CNA's in there so was scared to approach it.  I think it might be the cause of the attrition rate in staff.



First it was the Corn Children. Now the Mutant Zucchini Employees.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hmm.  Went down to the pool with DH, the floaty thing, and our Kindles.  DH's Kindle croaked, so he went back to the house to recharge it.  And apparently to take a nap.  

So along comes a neighbor family with many rugrats.  I pack up to go home, and discover DH's gray t-shirt, apparently he left it, and took my gray swimsuit coverup home!

Not sure it would fit him too well.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  Went down to the pool with DH, the floaty thing, and our Kindles.  DH's Kindle croaked, so he went back to the house to recharge it.  And apparently to take a nap.
> 
> So along comes a neighbor family with many rugrats.  I pack up to go home, and discover DH's gray t-shirt, apparently he left it, and took my gray swimsuit coverup home!
> 
> Not sure it would fit him too well.



 That is so sweet. A colored coordinated couple.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> That is so sweet. A colored coordinated couple.



  I HOPE DH didn't wear my swimsuit coverup home.  He claims he didn't.  I'm checking my underwear drawer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Contemplating a couple of slightly under ripe peaches, sugar with a little water to cook them in and crepes...a little rum...


----------



## Addie

At this moment I am seriously considering petracide. My next door neighbor  went out with her daughter and they left her daughter's dog in the apartment. It has been barking incessantly since seven o'clock. It is now 7:31. I hope the door is locked or there is going to be one muzzled dog. 

My apartment is in an alcove and the barking echoes and bounces off the walls.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I just got back in from my shooting range. I shot 50 rounds with my 1964 Remington .22. Five shots each group. What gorgeous weather to be doing something outside, but a little breezy. I finally broke down and stuck a wind flag (of sorts) up so I can start paying attention to the real wind and not just how it feels hitting my face or rustling the trees  Just a 10mph wind will blow the bullet 1/2" at 50 yds.
> Some misc pics.



Great pictures!  Looks fun!


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I like chocolate chip cookies, CG  With nuts even better
> 
> I could punch holes in paper all day long. It's so relaxing. Especially with quiet ammo.



I can bring cookies if you let me punch some of those holes!


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> At this moment I am seriously considering petracide. My next door neighbor  went out with her daughter and they left her daughter's dog in the apartment. It has been barking incessantly since seven o'clock. It is now 7:31. I hope the door is locked or there is going to be one muzzled dog.
> 
> My apartment is in an alcove and the barking echoes and bounces off the walls.



There is always something with you, isn't there?


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> There is always something with you, isn't there?


 
Boy ain't that the truth!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished having a bacon sandwich. Life in the fast lane.


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> There is always something with you, isn't there?



So true. All I want is to live a nice quiet life. Last night I wanted to kill that dog. I found out this morning the dog does not like to be left alone. That is why it was barking. It didn't stop until my neighbor and her daughter came back. I am so glad they didn't go on vacation. 

Right now I am waiting for the nurse. All I wanted was for Winthrop to make an appointment for me for a mammogram. It has been ten years or maybe even more since I had one. If there is something there, we can go from that point. But Winthrop is turning it into a big thing. It could be that the spot is sore simply because I sleep on my left side. 

This is why I don't tell them everything. The blow everything out of proportion. I am not a stupid person. I did manage to raise five healthy kids to adulthood. They need to give me some breathing room health wise. Right now I have dry eyes from the cataract surgery. The surgeon said that may happen. If it does then I need to have prescription drops. If I tell Winthrop I need the drops, they will send me back to the surgeon for a complete workup. So I just do without them. I will call the eye clinic in town and make my own appointment. They won't know a thing until they get the prescription via the computer.

When I first join ESP they sent me to every specialist except GYN. And that is only because I have had a hysterectomy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to get up the energy to go do laundry...I'm thinking I will wait until next week.  Yep, next week.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished polishing off a plate of beans on toast.
Watching US of Bacon on the Destination channel made me hungry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> So true. All I want is to live a nice quiet life. Last night I wanted to kill that dog. I found out this morning the dog does not like to be left alone. That is why it was barking. It didn't stop until my neighbor and her daughter came back. I am so glad they didn't go on vacation...



Thank your lucky stars you don't live next to our neighbors.  They have two dogs, a huge "WOOF-WOOF" Great Pyrenees (she's beautiful, so she has that going for her) and a smaller "yap-yap" Pomeranian.  They used to go out for the day, after leaving the dogs out, and not come back for hours.  I felt so bad for the dogs when it would rain.  Sure they had doghouses - but they were out of reach since the dogs were on chains shorter than the distance to the houses.   They've also gone away for a weekend, windows open, some friend looking in on the dogs - but I didn't know that when the dogs barked straight from about 2:00 AM to 3:30 AM.  I called the police to do a wellness check because I thought someone had killed the people!  Nope, the windows were left up for the lonely dogs because the weather was too hot to open up.   It's a pity when the animals in the house are smarter than the humans.  Ya can't fix stupid...


----------



## Andy M.

I live in a condo community of townhouses.  Lots of people in a relatively small area.  As a result. when a dog is a barker, it's an issue for several neighbors.   The condo board regularly has to deal with irate owners who have been fined claiming their dog didn't bark or wasn't left out unattended etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Are those the same people who claim to only have 2 beers when pulled over for a DUI???


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are those the same people who claim to only have 2 beers when pulled over for a DUI???



The first two or the last two!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to look for a new refrigerator today. Very hard to find an 18 cubic ft. with an ice cube maker and a meat drawer. Most of them are those big double door giants. We finally went to Best Buy and found one. They are going to deliver on this Friday. Yeah!!


----------



## pacanis

I had a storm roll in And now I am sitting here In the semi dark. I don't see any reason why the power would have gone out. I suppose I ought to call the electric company And see if they have an estimate


----------



## pacanis

Whew, power' back on. It was a line down. It came on when I was eating dinner, which was last night's leftovers. I warmed things back up on the grill while contemplating getting a generator going. Glad I didn't bother.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Whew, power' back on. It was a line down. It came on when I was eating dinner, which was last night's leftovers. I warmed things back up on the grill while contemplating getting a generator going. Glad I didn't bother.



We had a power out yesterday, took us longer to get everything turned back on than the power was off.

Cleaning up the leftovers in the fridge...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had a power out yesterday, took us longer to get everything turned back on than the power was off.
> 
> Cleaning up the leftovers in the fridge...


 
Yeah, I thought I was good to go after getting the clocks back on and then I had to reset the router and modem... 
Technology


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek won't put batteries in his alarm clock, he thinks it's a waste...there are batteries in there now.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Whew, power' back on. It was a line down. It came on when I was eating dinner, which was last night's leftovers. I warmed things back up on the grill while contemplating getting a generator going. Glad I didn't bother.


 
I love this.  Cooking facilities outside! (Glad you didn't starve Pac.)  

(You have a generator?)  Is this a normal thing?

(Did I mention I was nosy?)  

I have to go to bed now.  (it's desperately late in the UK) 

But I would love to know the answers to these questions!


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing, getting caught up on DC, waiting for "Under the dome" to come on T.V


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I love this. Cooking facilities outside! (Glad you didn't starve Pac.)
> 
> (You have a generator?) Is this a normal thing?
> 
> (Did I mention I was nosy?)
> 
> I have to go to bed now. (it's desperately late in the UK)
> 
> But I would love to know the answers to these questions!


 
It's not uncommon to have a generator.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I love this.  Cooking facilities outside! (Glad you didn't starve Pac.)
> 
> *(You have a generator?)  Is this a normal thing?*



Sure is. Anytime there is a storm coming, the big box stores like Home Depot can't keep generators on the shelves. They are sold out even before the storm arrives.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't know if I'd say it's normal throughout the country, but on the east and gulf coasts, where hurricanes and nor'easters are common, many people have generators.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I don't know if I'd say it's normal throughout the country, but on the east and gulf coasts, where hurricanes and nor'easters are common, many people have generators.



They are normal in the high country, too.  When the snow knocks out your power, a generator can keep the necessaries running.


----------



## taxlady

I live in a suburb of Montreal and I would get a generator if I had space for one.


----------



## vitauta

now, can we hear from west coast generator owners.  no, huh?


----------



## pacanis

I just got back with me new FS unit. It's all unboxed, the tape taken off of any loose parts and ready to suck. I know as soon as I go down to the freezer to bring up the bacon I'll want to cook some, so I'm waiting a little bit.


----------



## Andy M.

I have lived in Eastern MA. for my life to date.  I think there were two times the loss of power was a major issue.  Some folks around here have generators but most do not.


----------



## Hoot

After Isabel blew through here, most of my friends went out and bought generators. There ain't been very many times they have needed them since, however. There was the guy who runs a hardware store in the next town down the road who was prosecuted for price gouging on generators. I am glad that I didn't get all caught up in the rush for a generator. I don't feel that a generator is a necessity, but I can see where it might come in handy from time to time.


----------



## pacanis

That's the beauty of owning one, Hoot.
Once you have bought one you will never need to use it.


Being that I am on well water and don't have running water if I don't have power, it's a necessity for me.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> That's the beauty of owning one, Hoot.
> Once you have bought one you will never need to use it.
> 
> 
> Being that I am on well water and don't have running water if I don't have power, it's a necessity for me.


No hand pump?


----------



## Katie H

Kind of an up and at 'em kind of morning.  Had breakfast with my sweetheart and I'm about to head outside to have Bella supervise the watering of the plants.  Once that's done I'm going to the "big city" to do the weekly marketing.  The town's not too large, about 13,000 but when the college students arrive, which was last week, the number increases.

It's a lovely morning and not too hot and humid, which is a rarity for Kentucky in August.  I think I'll just enjoy it.  We'll be back to hot and humid soon enough.


----------



## Andy M.

Finishing up my bagel so I can head out the the supermarket to pick up a few things to get us to the weekend since we missed our shopping day being away.

Trying to fill in some missing items so I have the ingredients for a complete meal.


----------



## Chef Munky

vitauta said:


> now, can we hear from west coast generator owners.  no, huh?



West Coast checking in. Living in earthquake country it's wise to have one. Food Q's extra ammo handy if necessary wouldn't hurt either. Just sayin'.

I always feel bad for people who live in apartments who have to rely on the public works for everything. If the powers out, so are they. The noise from them wouldn't be tolerated long from their neighbors either.


----------



## Addie

If you have a freezer jammed packed with food stuff, you want that generator when the power goes out. It is usually the first thing you hook up to it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hoot said:


> After Isabel blew through here, most of my friends went out and bought generators. There ain't been very many times they have needed them since, however. There was the guy who runs a hardware store in the next town down the road who was prosecuted for price gouging on generators. I am glad that I didn't get all caught up in the rush for a generator. I don't feel that a generator is a necessity, but I can see where it might come in handy from time to time.



We bought one a few years ago because one of the meds I take has to be refrigerated and it's very expensive. It paid for itself with the one time we lost power since then.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> That's the beauty of owning one, Hoot.
> Once you have bought one you will never need to use it.
> ...



And that is why I'm very grateful to my neighbors and SIL for all of them buying their generators!  Back in 2011 we had a run of terrible weather events in  central MA.  On June 1st a tornado ripped a continuous path about 37 miles long, starting around Springfield MA and finally lifting up off the ground about 3 miles from our home.   That time the power stayed on for us.  Two months later Hurricane Irene blew through poor Springfield, but our area got dumped with rain and lost power...and a huge tree in the back.  Fortunately, it leaned away from the house into other trees rather than leaning on our roof.  Finally, Snowtober showed up for Halloween - along with about 6-7 inches of heavy snow.  That knocked our power out for over 2 1/2 days...and drove about half the people on this street to buy generators. And you can figure out what hasn't happened since - shhhhhh!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> If you have a freezer jammed packed with food stuff, you want that generator when the power goes out. It is usually the first thing you hook up to it.



And if you have space in the freezer, fill the empty spots with water bottles.  I had about 7 of those almost-half-gallon juice bottles in there all frozen up when we had the long power outage a couple years back.  All we lost from the freezer in 63 1/2 hours of no power was about a cup of ice cream.  The one package of hot dogs was getting a bit soft, so we had those that night for dinner.  Everything else was still rock hard.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> And if you have space in the freezer, fill the empty spots with water bottles. I had about 7 of those almost-half-gallon juice bottles in there all frozen up when we had the long power outage a couple years back. All we lost from the freezer in 63 1/2 hours of no power was about a cup of ice cream. The one package of hot dogs was getting a bit soft, so we had those that night for dinner. Everything else was still rock hard.


 
Can you re-use those water bottles?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Can you re-use those water bottles?



Oh-kay...I know there was some sort of thread asking about reusing water bottles but I never read it.  I'm missing the joke here.   Besides, it's not like I'm reusing them for consumption purposes.  Just to turn them into ice blocks. Or to whack someone over the head with....


----------



## pacanis

I didn't read it either, CG, but I didn't want to miss an opportunity for a cross-reference 

I'm waiting for the mail. According to USPS tracking, I have a package sitting in the local PO that isn't due to be delivered until tomorrow. So when the mail truck rolls through here (any minute now), I'll know if I need to make a trip to the PO to get my package. In which case _that's_ what I'll be doing


----------



## pacanis

Well that saves me a trip to the post office.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished setting my new camera up so it is WiFi enabled with my laptop. No more wires to download pics.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just finished setting my new camera up so it is WiFi enabled with my laptop. No more wires to download pics.




That's a cool function.  I still have to connect cables.  I can connect the camera directly or plug the memory card into a card reader.


----------



## pacanis

Now that you mention it, this one also has a regular sized SD memory card. I never thought to take it out and plug it in like I do with my trail camera. So now I have three ways to download pics.


----------



## CWS4322

KatyCooks said:


> I love this.  Cooking facilities outside! (Glad you didn't starve Pac.)
> 
> (You have a generator?)  Is this a normal thing?
> 
> (Did I mention I was nosy?)
> 
> I have to go to bed now.  (it's desperately late in the UK)
> 
> But I would love to know the answers to these questions!


Generators for all three properties here. My friends who are farmers have generators. After being without power for 12-18 days in 1998 following the Ice Storm, those living in the country without generators got generators. My parents in northern MN have a propane one that is hardwired to their propane tank and to a secondary panel in the house (not everything runs off the generator if the power goes out). This panel gets automatically tested every 30 days. BTW, haven't hooked up the generators since 1998. They are kinda like battery chargers and air compressors--if you live in the country, they are essential items to have, but not necessarily items you use a lot. And yup, each property has at least one of those, too.


----------



## Alix

I'm having a Suzy Homemaker day. I just scrubbed all my pickling stuff, baked 3 dozen cookies, set the water distiller running, ran out for groceries and now I'm sitting with a cuppa and a cookie!


----------



## CatPat

I am spending the time here and I am medicating a bad cold.
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you feel better soon Cat.

Himself picked up some fresh-picked corn yesterday and grilled all six ears last night.  I saved half and am just about to made a corn and bean salad.


----------



## CharlieD

Experimenting with curry, making a regular stew, but seasoning is curry, similar to Thai recipes. Trying to make a meal in a bowl. See what happens with that tomorrow. Want to use quinoa instead of rice. Wish my wife would eat buckwheat, I love that stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our ancient apple tree recently lost a limb that was absolutely loaded.  I just picked up 2 grocery bags full of mostly bruised and almost ripe apples.  I think apple sauce and apple butter are in the works for this weekend.


----------



## pacanis

And apple wood for smoking.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yes, the branch is saved!

I drive DH nuts sometimes.


----------



## pacanis

Good deal.
I'm going to start saving dead branches from the apple trees around me. I *think* all you need to do is de-bark them. I think...

I'm sitting here cooking and surfing and wondering who all we are missing here. Seems like a slow post count day.


----------



## CWS4322

Counting the bruises from the visiting Great Dane. Sadly, like so many dogs that come into rescue, he lacks house manners and, well, has one very annoying behaviour...he mounts humans. We figured out the trigger (arm raised out to the side--which happens to be how I teach eye contact). Fortunately, he nudges me in the stomach (which is where his head is--he is a big boy) before he does this behaviour so I'm working on breaking the behaviour sequence. 

When Giants are puppies, people often teach them to "hug." Not a good idea when the dog gets to be 140 lb. He knocked me off my feet on the front lawn yesterday (fill in the blanks). Suffice it to say, I was glad no one was driving by with their cell phone capturing a video--it would've gone viral on YouTube. He had the upper ... um ... hand, but I did manage to escape and regain my footing. Now when we go out, I'm using a prong collar, even though the rescue group doesn't approve of prong collars. I did not like them for a long time, either. However, after a Saint wrenched my back pulling, I changed my tune. Not the type of collar for every dog, but if one knows how to use it (the collar does the work, not the person--no jerking, tugging--just stand still), it can be an effective tool (Saints can pull 12x their body weight--we've all gone lawn surfing at least once on the other end of the leash with a Saint). I would not use it on him (he doesn't pull when walking) except I have to be able to get him off of me and sheer strength (mine) is not enough. He is one strong boy. 

Fortunately, I am smarter than the average Great Dane and have trained a lot of dogs over the years. This is, however, my first "mounting" Giant. Once I succeed in redirecting this behaviour before it gets to the "mount" stage, I will work him on a flat collar. Real cute behaviour, former owners.


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> I didn't read it either, CG, but I didn't want to miss an opportunity for a cross-reference
> 
> I'm waiting for the mail. According to USPS tracking, I have a package sitting in the local PO that isn't due to be *delivered until tomorrow*. So when the mail truck rolls through here (any minute now), I'll know if I need to make a trip to the PO to get my package. In which case _that's_ what I'll be doing



I don't share your confidence, pac.

On August 5, I renewed a prescription from my prescription service via the Internet.  All went well with the service and I awaited my package.

Within a few hours of placing the order I received the tracking number.  Cool.  Then the fun began...

On Aug. 9 the, box left Compton, CA, by Aug. 12 it had made its way to Hazelwood, MO.  Got to Cincinnati, OH on Aug. 18.  Left Cincinnati the next day and ended up in Des Moines, IA the same day and left there a few hours later.  Guess what?  Back to Hazelwood, MO on the 20th and got out of there later that day.  Arrived in Mayfield, KY on the 21st, which is _almost_ here.  I finally received it on August 22.

The hilarious part is that, at the bottom of the tracking information, it assured me that the parcel would be delivered to my no later than August 17th.

Hope you receive what you ordered...at least in this lifetime.


----------



## pacanis

Prong collars are great equalizers.


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> Good deal.
> I'm going to start saving dead branches from the apple trees around me. I *think* all you need to do is de-bark them. I think...
> 
> I'm sitting here cooking and surfing and wondering who all we are missing here. Seems like a slow post count day.


I haven't debarked mine. I let them dry and then cut them into discs to use with my smoker. I do the same with pear tree branches.


----------



## pacanis

Katie, USPS tracking is absolutely absurd. It's never right. Could be early, could be late, but at least you know when the mailman shows up which it is. Today UPS didn't show up until 5:00. A couple says ago it was 10:00 AM. I know I've said it before, but I love that the mail runs like clockwork, even if they don't know what's in the truck


----------



## pacanis

CWS4322 said:


> I haven't debarked mine. I let them dry and then cut them into discs to use with my smoker. I do the same with pear tree branches.


 
You would know, but I could have sworn I read to take the bark off. Maybe it burns quicker and raises your temps?


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> You would know, but I could have sworn I read to take the bark off. Maybe it burns quicker and raises your temps?


I would say yes (that's what happens with birch--the "paper" burns faster than the wood). I soak the discs. I do know that when you turn apple wood, it is lovely <g>. Maybe I'll take the bark off and do a test. I'm hankering to smoke the last turkey in my freezer when the temps drop (and when I have room in my 2nd fridge--into full veggie / garden harvest mode right now).


----------



## CWS4322

pacanis said:


> Prong collars are great equalizers.


+1 Especially when the dog is stronger than you are!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm having a Suzy Homemaker day. I just scrubbed all my pickling stuff, baked 3 dozen cookies, set the water distiller running, ran out for groceries and now I'm sitting with a cuppa and a cookie!



And did you make those cookies in your Easy Bake Oven?


----------



## CWS4322

Resisting the urge to shop online for a meat hook...besides his annoying habit of humping everyone he meets, said guest also is very vocal. I ignore him when he is, when he is quiet, he gets rewarded, but it is after 11 p.m. and I'm very tempted to hang him on a meat hook (if I had one). Google search string "meat hook immediate delivery SE Ontario."


----------



## pacanis

I am trying to relax my brain after long discussions earlier with Amazon and my credit card company. Long discussions with heavily accented women and long times on hold.
Now I have to wait until 10:00 this morning for the right cc dept to open so I can try to find out how my account got closed on Monday. The account I have all my automated payments (and Amazon orders) drawn from. Sheesh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh that stinks...sorry Pac!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh that stinks...sorry Pac!


Couldn't have said it better.


----------



## pacanis

And it's still stinkin'! 
It's taken me this long to get through to  a manager without being cut off, but it seems she's on top of things.
I was hoping it would be a simple case of fraud and them shutting the card down, but all I know is that was not it.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> And it's still stinkin'!
> It's taken me this long to get through to  a manager without being cut off, but it seems she's on top of things.
> I was hoping it would be a simple case of fraud and them shutting the card down, but all I know is that was not it.


I hope they get it figured out to your satisfaction soon.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Linda.
She called me back and said it should be up and running again by 4:00, but still had no clue why it was cancelled. That's not very reassuring when so much is done electronically these days. It makes me wonder if their security was breached. Oh well.


----------



## taxlady

So Fred, is your credit card account all better now?

I'm about to make Margaritas. Let the weekend begin.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Thanks Linda.
> She called me back and said it should be up and running again by 4:00, but still had no clue why it was cancelled. That's not very reassuring when so much is done electronically these days. It makes me wonder if their security was breached. Oh well.



Must have gone over your limit buying the grill and bacon fixin's. 

Is your CC company US-based?  Ours is and we haven't had any problems since we opened it in 1987.  Quite a track records these days.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> So Fred, is your credit card account all better now?
> 
> I'm about to make Margaritas. Let the weekend begin.


 
Beats me. Too fed up to call back after 4;00 and see.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Must have gone over your limit buying the grill and bacon fixin's.
> 
> Is your CC company US-based? Ours is and we haven't had any problems since we opened it in 1987. Quite a track records these days.


 
Beats me. Too fed up to call back after 4:00 and see. You


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope it's better Pac, Shrek had a problem with his debit card.  Someone had swiped it and used it online.  Took two days to get it fixed.  The company that was defrauded told Shrek it would take 3 days to get it credited back to him, he said, "It took you 3 seconds to remove it from my account, by the time I get off the phone it better be back."  It was back...Ogre Power!!!


----------



## Addie

Good morning everyone. It is 6:30 a.m. I have to go to a party that I don't want to go to. There will be a lot of drinking that I don't like being around. Fortunately my kids are like me. They don't drink. I don't know about the grandkids though. I hate family parties. My kids have reached the stage where they do too. They would rather have a quiet dinner party with close friends. But now it is the generation that is in their late 20s and early 30s. They still like to  party hearty. Someone please come and rescue me. I know, I can feign elderly aches and pains, but I promised I would attend. After all, it is for my grandson. He has worked hard for this accomplishment. And I only see them at Christmas.


----------



## pacanis

Have fun at the party (as much as you can).

I just picked up the tire from my zero turn. I guess I'll finish mowing the lawn before this storm moves in. No dew on the grass this morning.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Have fun at the party (as much as you can).
> 
> I just picked up the tire from my zero turn. I guess I'll finish mowing the lawn before this storm moves in. No dew on the grass this morning.



Thanks Pac. I may just stay in the house away from everyone. Party pooper that I am. 

Pac, do you collect your grass trimmings for compost or let them refeed the grass?


----------



## pacanis

I lays where it falls... or falls where it lays, whichever, lol.
I just noticed I really don't have grass anymore. My yard has been taken over by some kind of spindly thing. Looks like another reseed is in order.
I have no topsoil, so it's very hard for me to grow nice lawn-type grass.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I lays where it falls... or falls where it lays, whichever, lol.
> I just noticed I really don't have grass anymore. My yard has been taken over by some kind of spindly thing. Looks like another reseed is in order.
> I have no topsoil, so it's very hard for me to grow nice lawn-type grass.



Sounds like you have thatch. The only way to get rid of that is to take a wide spring rake and scratch your whole lawn and loosen it all up. Then you have to put it in piles and bag it for the compost pile. Otherwise, it will just become packed down again. Been there, done it. Not a fun job. But so worth the energy.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, you got me curious about lawn thatch. Our condo association has our lawns aerated every year to help prevent excess thatch. It seems to work. I Googled lawn thatch and found this interesting bit of info:

*Aeration, raking and lawn care *

 The best way to get rid of thatch is regular aeration and good lawn  care practices. Aeration should be done every year or two, depending on  the severity of the thatch, the condition of the lawn and how much foot  traffic there is on the grass. Aeration can be done in spring or fall.
 Raking also is an option for removing thatch. You can use a regular  garden rake to pull out the dead grass and thatch. This is hard,  time-consuming work and recommended only for small sections. For larger  areas, power or mechanical rakes are available for rent or purchase.  And, while these are efficient and quick, you need to be careful not to  damage the grass that is healthy or tear up the soil. 
 Regular aeration reduces or eliminates the need for raking thatch.  Make sure to set the mechanical rake's controls properly. Once the  thatch is removed, the lawn may not look good. Overseeding to fill in bare or thin spots in the lawn may be needed.
 To prevent thatch buildup, use a high quality, slow release nitrogen fertilizer, such as a Greenview Fairway Formula Fertilizer, and mow to keep the grass about 3 inches tall. 



Prevent Thatch in Lawns - GreenView


----------



## GotGarlic

Better yet, get rid of the grass and let it become a meadow that doesn't need anything to maintain it. Bees are starving for food and grass does nothing for them.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Better yet, get rid of the grass and let it become a meadow that doesn't need anything to maintain it. Bees are starving for food and grass does nothing for them.


A gal after my own heart.

The lawn here at my condo association is pretty diverse. There is some Kentucky blue grass, which was planted/seeded. There's also dandelions, clover, some other green "weeds", and in the past few years, creeping Charlie and violets*. The only "lawn care" it gets is the annual aeration, mowing, and raking of leaves in fall. It looks fine.

* I may have had something to do with the creeping Charlie and violets. When they started tearing down the woods across the street to build condos, I went over there and dug up some violets, creeping Charlie, and strawberries. Unfortunately the wild strawberries didn't take. I planted them in my own yard, honest. It wasn't until 2 years ago that I started spreading the creeping Charlie and violets to shaded areas that were hardly growing anything.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sure I have thatch, I haven't aerated or plugged the soil in a while, but that picture did not show what I have growing now. Besides the crabgrass, I have these spindly looking blades of grass that were probably 3x as long as the real grass and had blades coming off them. I'm sure it's some kind of grass, but not the kind you want in your yard. I can only do so much, as my yard is pretty big.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> A gal after my own heart.
> 
> The lawn here at my condo association is pretty diverse. There is some Kentucky blue grass, which was planted/seeded. There's also dandelions, clover, some other green "weeds", and in the past few years, creeping Charlie and violets*. The only "lawn care" it gets is the annual aeration, mowing, and raking of leaves in fall. It looks fine.
> 
> * I may have had something to do with the creeping Charlie and violets. When they started tearing down the woods across the street to build condos, I went over there and dug up some violets, creeping Charlie, and strawberries. Unfortunately the wild strawberries didn't take. I planted them in my own yard, honest. It wasn't until 2 years ago that I started spreading the creeping Charlie and violets to shaded areas that were hardly growing anything.



 I won't tell


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm sure I have thatch, I haven't aerated or plugged the soil in a while, but that picture did not show what I have growing now. Besides the crabgrass, I have these spindly looking blades of grass that were probably 3x as long as the real grass and had blades coming off them. I'm sure it's some kind of grass, but not the kind you want in your yard. I can only do so much, as my yard is pretty big.



Sounds like saw grass. Aside from your crab grass.

The property here is quite large. This was a school converted to housing for the elderly. So there was a lot of yard for recess. All that except for the parking lot for about 20 cars has been converted to grass. The management company has a maintenance department with a professional landscaper. There isn't one dandelion in the grass. Not a blade of crab grass. They come twice a week and mow all the grass and treat it with weed killer. It is the kind of lawn that makes you want to take off your shoes and walk on it. Not recommended due to the weed killer. We see the landscaper maybe once a month. The day lilies need attention and until the landscaper shows up, no one is looking after them. All the property is watered twice a day. Early morning and late in the day around 6 p.m. The lawns here are the envy of any home owner who has a lawn. 

About ten years ago I lived in an apartment that had a large back yard. It really needed attention. And since I love to garden, I took it upon myself to dig in and get it in prime condition. I had the landlord buy me a lawnmower. That was all I needed. I attacked the lawn first. I removed all the thatch with a rake. I was fortunate that spring and summer. We had fantastic weather that allowed me to be out in the yard almost every day. By fall, all the neighbors came to see the yard. I had continuous blooming flowers all summer long. When one flower stopped blooming, it was time for another to open up. And the grass was in perfect shape. It was a lot of work, but I loved doing it.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Katie, USPS tracking is absolutely absurd. It's never right. Could be early, could be late, but at least you know when the mailman shows up which it is. Today UPS didn't show up until 5:00. A couple says ago it was 10:00 AM. I know I've said it before, but I love that the mail runs like clockwork, even if they don't know what's in the truck



Pac, I love my UPS man, Jack. I know he shows up here at 5 p.m. sharp if anyone here is expecting a package. If one of the residents doesn't answer their door, he comes to my apartment and asks me to make sure they get it. Most of the time it is medicine. He knows that my daughter lives only 30 seconds from where I am and my son lives two blocks away. If any of us are not home, he always goes to one of the other and leaves the package with them. We really get service above and beyond. Our mailman comes at 11 a.m. sharp every day.


----------



## pacanis

I'm on a UPS training route now. Never the same driver or the same time.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am getting dressed so I can be ready when my son comes to get me. But I am in trouble. I took my morning meds and my BP meds have kicked in and I can feel my BP dropping too fast. Not a good thing. This is a lousy feeling. My pulse rate is only 56. Time to get up and start moving around.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm looking over the 2 huge shopping bags full of almost-ripe apples I picked up after an overladen branch broke off our apple tree.  Guess it's time to get out the peeler/corer/slicer and get to work.  I'm thinking CP applesauce with maple syrup for some of them.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm looking over the 2 huge shopping bags full of almost-ripe apples I picked up after an overladen branch broke off our apple tree.  Guess it's time to get out the peeler/corer/slicer and get to work.  I'm thinking CP applesauce with maple syrup for some of them.


Don't the under-ripe ones have more pectin? If so, now would be the time to make some apple jelly and maybe even some mint jelly (just bruise some mint and swirl it through the hot apple jelly). Remember, there's lots of pectin in the skins.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Don't the under-ripe ones have more pectin? If so, now would be the time to make some apple jelly and maybe even some mint jelly (just bruise some mint and swirl it through the hot apple jelly). Remember, there's lots of pectin in the skins.



Now there's an idea, Taxy!  I grow mint too.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Now there's an idea, Taxy!  I grow mint too.


I remembered that you grow mint. 

I don't bother putting food colouring in mint jelly, so it turns out slightly pink.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

First day of vacation...was woken up by a wrong number call...I haven't decided if I am going to get dressed today.

Just renewed my ADA membership.


----------



## Somebunny

Trying to muster some ambition......so much to do before we leave for vacation.  Packing the Motorhome, house needs cleaning, an outing this afternoon and a wedding tomorrow afternoon.  Heavy and short work week next week......argh....better get busy.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a loaf of bread in the bread machine and I'm about to head out to replenish our wine supplies. Then I'll do some weeding in the herb garden and try to reclaim the tomatillos from the weeds. Anywhere where it's shady out there!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sitting here mulling over the possibilities of me getting anything done around here in the next month.  We need to have a deck built, line up the landscaper to finish off the yard once the deck is built, I have to restore the gardens after they became jungles this hot and rainy summer...well, I'll be happy if I get one done.  Plus I want to have a garage sale in September (I cannot believe how much STUFF we have  ) as we plan on seeing the kids in October.  So much to do, but so much more fun goofing off.  If you guys see me around here less I'm being successful in knocking down that list.  And I'll be here all the time if I'm not.


----------



## KatyCooks

Watching "102 minutes".   Pieced-together footage, minute by minute, of what happened on 9/11.


----------



## Addie

I never made it to the party. Instead I took a side trip to the hospital, AGAIN! I had a BP crash. This time it was a good one. My heart rate dropped to 55. I really had to fight to not pass out. This only happens when I take my morning meds. I had a snarky twit of a young doctor who has a God complex. When I tried to tell him when this happens, he said in a nasty tone "Why don't you let met do my job." So I have decided that since they won't listen to me, I will have to take matters in my own hands. I am going to stop taking my morning dose of my Isorsorbide. 

I am really becoming concerned that one of these times, it will be CPR time for me. This has been going on for more than a year. And always about an hour after I take my morning meds. 

The EMT in the ambulance couldn't get a BP reading. Not surprising. I kept hearing "Adele stay with me." Believe me I was trying. At least this time he had no problem getting an IV started. 

The snarky doctor decided that there was no need to take up a bed and keep me overnight for observation. Fine by me. But I did walk up to him and apologize for disturbing him and taking up his time. And then walked away fast before he could respond. Two nurses were standing right there and I heard them start to laugh. 

I am home and all right. And dang it. I missed a party that I wanted to go to so badly. Did I just say that?


----------



## pacanis

You give it to him, Addie, lol.
Sounds like a close call. After a year of this I think a change is in order for sure.
But at least you didn't have to go to the party you really didn't want to. Heckuva way to get out of that ;^)


----------



## Dawgluver

My thoughts too, Pac!

Addie, we need to think of less dramatic ways to get you out of a party!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> *You give it to him,* Addie, lol.
> Sounds like a close call. After a year of this I think a change is in order for sure.
> But at least you didn't have to go to the party you really didn't want to. Heckuva way to get out of that ;^)



Of course, I remembered my manners. I said it with a smile. Or was that a smirk?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> My thoughts too, Pac!
> 
> Addie, we need to think of less dramatic ways to get you out of a party!



Just make it a fun way please.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> My thoughts too, Pac!
> 
> Addie, we need to think of less dramatic ways to get you out of a party!


What she said.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I went down to the pool, floated around on the floaty thing reading Kindle in it's waterproof case, and was finally joined by a neighbor and her son.  Upshot is I was able to gift said neighbor with one of the grocery bags of apples!  Her DH is very excited about making apple sauce, I suggested that he make it in the crock pot, he thought that was a great idea, as he's going on a hunting trip next week and would love to take it with him.


----------



## Addie

I am so sick of these stupid trips to the ER. Don't they understand that after sleeping for eight or more hours, of course your BP is going to be low to start with? And I have tried everything I can think of to not letting this happen. Make sure I eat something before I take them, take them later in the morning, well after the prescribed time, take one pill (there are two, 10mg each) at a time spaced an hour apart. I have even done housework that requires complete physical effort in order to try to raise my BP. So I will just stop taking the morning dose. 

I don't recommend patients ever taking this step unless they know what they are doing. I have researched this drug and it is a delayed reaction drug. All this foolishness happens about an hour after I have taken the drug. Even my son the PA has some serious doubts about the dosage of this drug. My next step is to make an appointment with my cardiologist and talk to him. Winthrop is becoming a woose in making any decision when it comes to over riding another doctor's prescribe treatment. Even if they disagree with it.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Well, I went down to the pool, floated around on the floaty thing reading Kindle in it's waterproof case, and was finally joined by a neighbor and her son.  Upshot is I was able to gift said neighbor with one of the grocery bags of apples!  Her DH is very excited about making apple sauce, I suggested that he make it in the crock pot, he thought that was a great idea, as he's going on a hunting trip next week and *would love to take it with him*.



The applesauce or the crockpot? making my self real small. That was my evil twin sister Evilynne again.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> The applesauce or the crockpot? making my self real small. That was my evil twin sister Evilynne again.



Ya know, either one would work!


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished up a batch of bacon ranch potato salad for tomorrow's cookout for my daughter, SIL and grandson.  I'm also doing poppers on the grill using sweet peppers as none of my family likes hot peppers.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Just finished up a batch of bacon ranch potato salad for tomorrow's cookout for my daughter, SIL and grandson.  I'm also doing poppers on the grill using sweet peppers as none of my family likes hot peppers.



Save me some of that potato salad please. Are you using ranch dressing with bacon? (One of my favorite dressings.)


----------



## pacanis

That sounds like some tasty potato salad.
And I just happened to pick up some redskins at the fruit stand earlier when I was buying my corn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just put the leftovers away, will see if Shrek would like to watch a movie.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Save me some of that potato salad please. Are you using ranch dressing with bacon? (One of my favorite dressings.)



Addie, ranch dressing plus a pound of bacon.  Also eggs, cucumbers, Kalamata olives and purple onions.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, ranch dressing plus a pound of bacon.  Also eggs, cucumbers, Kalamata olives and purple onions.



And you didn't call me? I will be right over to clean up the leftovers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The storm is busy raging all around me here in my glass room.  Lightning flashing north, west, east and overhead, I feel like a goldfish in a bowl, the little kid in the family with their flashlight blinking it on and off all around me.  The rain is pounding down so hard I'm just waiting for it to start penetrating the glass!  This has been going on for about 15-20 minutes and we're just in the middle now!  It's so much fun when the lightning and the thunder are both happening right over you.   TeeHee, I'm getting a rumbled butt.  

Going to turn off the computer and the light, flop on the futon, and enjoy Nature's Fireworks.  'Night all!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> The storm is busy raging all around me here in my glass room.  Lightning flashing north, west, east and overhead, I feel like a goldfish in a bowl, the little kid in the family with their flashlight blinking it on and off all around me.  The rain is pounding down so hard I'm just waiting for it to start penetrating the glass!  This has been going on for about 15-20 minutes and we're just in the middle now!  It's so much fun when the lightning and the thunder are both happening right over you.   TeeHee, I'm getting a rumbled butt.
> 
> Going to turn off the computer and the light, flop on the futon, and enjoy Nature's Fireworks.  'Night all!


Love a good lightening storm. And now for an ear worm:
Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Love a good lightening storm. And now for an ear worm:
> Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening



Okay, now I'll be singing that all day...at least it's a Queen song.


----------



## CWS4322

Dealing with the plethora of veggies on my table and counters. Pickles started. Kimchi (cabbage) in jars for fermenting, zucchini about to be grated for zucchini fritters, corn husked and ready for blanching, juicing carrots-beets-cucumbers for a juice to drink while doing all of this.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm avoiding the big shopping bag of underripe apples, knowing I'll have to do something with them soon.  Thankfully, I was able to gift a friend with the other big bag.

More apples to come, hopefully they'll stay on the tree till they're ripe, usually mid September.  On good apple years, we get dozens of bags.  I just wasn't mentally prepared for them yet.

I'm also faced with a bunch of cukes and cherry toms, though not on the same scale as CWS.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to go do laundry today if I want to have the rest of my vacation without stress and demands...I don't wanna!!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Love a good lightening storm. And now for an ear worm:
> Thunderbolts and lightning - very very frightening



Every time my brain-voice starts to sing that in my head I see Muppets in my mind's eye! 

The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Dealing with the plethora of veggies on my table and counters. Pickles started. Kimchi (cabbage) in jars for fermenting, zucchini about to be grated for zucchini fritters, corn husked and ready for blanching, juicing carrots-beets-cucumbers for a juice to drink while doing all of this.



Resetting all those stinking blinking clocks. Electricity went out again. At least it was during daylight this time. I went down to check on the two that are on oxygen, once I knew they were okay, I came right back into my apartment. I really didn't feel like dealing with all the crazies today. We have the one who since losing her sister is losing ground. It is not that we don't care, but a legal thing. The only thing we are allowed to do is call 911 should anyone need help. None of us are qualified or have the strength to help another. If we try, we could do more harm than good. She was standing in the hall yelling Hello! Didn't know where she was. It is hard to turn your back on your neighbors, but that is the way it has to be. Of course it is a holiday weekend and the office is closed.


----------



## pacanis

I'm not doing didley. 
I was just heading out the door when it started pouring here.
So here I sit.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Every time my brain-voice starts to sing that in my head I see Muppets in my mind's eye!
> 
> The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube


Thanks for that.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I'm avoiding the big shopping bag of underripe apples, knowing I'll have to do something with them soon.  Thankfully, I was able to gift a friend with the other big bag.
> 
> More apples to come, hopefully they'll stay on the tree till they're ripe, usually mid September.  On good apple years, we get dozens of bags.  I just wasn't mentally prepared for them yet.
> 
> I'm also faced with a bunch of cukes and cherry toms, though not on the same scale as CWS.


A friend is dropping off apples tomorrow. I'm thinking crockpot apple butter...


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> I'm also faced with a bunch of cukes and cherry toms, though not on the same scale as CWS.


A big batch of taboulleh and toss it in the freezer (toboulleh does freeze well).


----------



## Chef Munky

Doing nothing. Am I doing it right?.. Too hot and muggy to do anything else.Watching Straight Jacket. Glad I'm not in the same room with Joan Crawford. It's a shame they no longer make good movies like that anymore.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Doing nothing. Am I doing it right?.. Too hot and muggy to do anything else.Watching Straight Jacket. Glad I'm not in the same room with Joan Crawford. It's a shame they no longer make good movies like that anymore.



I wish they had more actresses like Joan Crawford and Barbara Stanwick. Even the male stars like Cary Grant and Robert Taylor just seemed to make better movies then. 

I love a good B&W story from the 40's and 50's. 

We have a channel that shows old B&W TV shows. I watched the very first episode of The Lone Ranger with Clayton Moore and Jay Silverheels the other day. And yes, Lassie is still rescuing Timmy. In B&W. 

Do you give lesson in Doing Nothing? You do it so perfectly.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I wish they had more actresses like Joan Crawford and Barbara Stanwick. Even the male stars like Cary Grant and Robert Taylor just seemed to make better movies then.
> 
> I love a good B&W story from the 40's and 50's.
> 
> We have a channel that shows old B&W TV shows. I watched the very first episode of The Lone Ranger with Clayton Moore and Jay Silverheels the other day. And yes, Lassie is still rescuing Timmy. In B&W.
> 
> Do you give lesson in Doing Nothing? You do it so perfectly.



We have Netflix & Hulu. I've been watching some oldie's here. Last night it was some flying Cowboy Constable. Go figure. Uncle Earl's Classic TV Channel

Found an old Lone Ranger book & 2 Radio Boys books published in the 1920's packed away in boxes. One of them has an inscription that's dated to the receiver March 22,1925. Has a Wisconsin address. His Aunt had beautiful penmanship. The other has an Illinois addy. No puns intended 

Lazy lessons are extra.
Just sayin'


----------



## bakechef

Watching the original Muppet movie, never fails to bring a smile to my face.  Anytime that I can see Kermit riding a bicycle or wearing cowboy boots with spurs I can't help but laugh!


----------



## Addie

Back in the early 60's every other show was a western. Now I love a good western. But like the reality shows of today, the airways were glutted with westerns. We only had three channels then on a TV that you had to adjust the antennas and the horizontal and vertical. I got my fill of westerns. But my old channel is showing all those shows. The Virginian, Gunsmoke, etc. Once again I can get my fill on them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Watching the original Muppet movie, never fails to bring a smile to my face.  Anytime that I can see Kermit riding a bicycle or wearing cowboy boots with spurs I can't help but laugh!



Oh, I love the Muppet Show.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here and just looked at the clock on my computer. Five in the morning? I am sitting here playing stupid games on the computer. My weather station on my computer says it is raining out. I go to look out the window. Wasted effort. Spike has about 500 used lottery scratch tickets sitting on the sill. Can't even see over them. He has several stores that save them for him. He enters them into the computer for "Second Chance". He has a friend who enters them also. They are sort of in a competition. Who can win the most prizes. I don't know why his friend just doesn't give up. Spike enters them in his son's name. Last year he won $10,000. Pic in the paper, standing there with the giant check, etc. The whole celebrity thing. His friend fumed for about a week. I am hoping he wins another Cuisinart set of non-stick pans. I get them this time. The prizes are really excellent quality brand name items. Spike has won so many times, that he is running out of folks to give the items to. Tickets to all the teams, dinner in the owners box, etc. Oh it is not all free. At the end of the year his son receives a 1099 form. Taxes do have to be paid. But his son sure impresses his friends when he invites one of them to go with him. He doesn't tell them how he got the special invites. Let's them think he is in the know with the owners. His son has played practice with the Celtics, did exercises with the Patriots, been in the locker room with the Red Sox and also with the Bruins. Not a bad deal for the kid when his father does all the work on entering them into the computer for him. 

Happy Labor Day everyone. Don't work too hard.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I've been taking advantage of the extended weekend to get some canning done. Friday and Saturday, I canned jam and jelly. Including a dozen half pint jars of Jalapeno and Cubanelle jelly (my favorite). Yesterday I canned pickles. I'll probably make more next weekend. I also need to get some sauerkraut started. Today I'm bottling wine. Tonight I'll probably be drinking some of it.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> I've been taking advantage of the extended weekend to get some canning done. Friday and Saturday, I canned jam and jelly. Including a dozen half pint jars of Jalapeno and Cubanelle jelly (my favorite). Yesterday I canned pickles. I'll probably make more next weekend. I also need to get some sauerkraut started. Today I'm bottling wine. Tonight I'll probably be drinking some of it.


Wow, a lot of work, but well worth it.

I see the date on those labels, so I guess you printed them. Did you design them yourself or get a template?


----------



## Steve Kroll

taxlady said:


> Wow, a lot of work, but well worth it.
> 
> I see the date on those labels, so I guess you printed them. Did you design them yourself or get a template?



Yes and no. I make all my own labels. But I'm no artist, so I grab clip art where I can. The "pickle sweethearts" image on these labels comes from a piece of old sheet music that I scanned in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice pickles, Steve!  Cute labels!

We're finally getting to the apples.  One crock pot has apples with maple syrup, and we're filling up another CP that I think will be more traditional, with cinnamon, allspice, and nutmeg for apple butter.  I'm really glad I gave the other bag away, kinda sick of peeling, even with the corer/peeler/slicer thingy.


----------



## taxlady

Steve Kroll said:


> Yes and no. I make all my own labels. But I'm no artist, so I grab clip art where I can. The "pickle sweethearts" image on these labels comes from a piece of old sheet music that I scanned in.


I think those labels are very cool. I would consider that designing, but not drawing, them.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from a long weekend at mom's. We got the van unloaded, the bags unpacked. Now I need to jump in the shower & start laundry so I can get up at 6 am to go back  to work tomorrow morning. Good to get home. It was nice to see everyone, so many seemed so aged. It has been years since I have seen a lot of old teachers & classmates from 1979. Puts things into perspective that none of us will be here forever.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here wishing I had some chocolate.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here wishing I had some chocolate.


Got any cocoa or baker's chocolate? You could make hot chocolate or chocolate cake. 

BTW, I have a recipe for very easy chocolate cake that doesn't even need eggs.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Got any cocoa or baker's chocolate? You could make hot chocolate or chocolate cake.
> 
> BTW, I have a recipe for very easy chocolate cake that doesn't even need eggs.


 
Darn, I just remembered I have that cake in a mug recipe. That would have worked for my chocolate fix.


----------



## simonbaker

I have to get up & get the dishes done, they are piled up!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from a long weekend at mom's. We got the van unloaded, the bags unpacked. Now I need to jump in the shower & start laundry so I can get up at 6 am to go back  to work tomorrow morning. Good to get home. It was nice to see everyone, so many seemed so aged. It has been years since I have seen a lot of old teachers & classmates from 1979. Puts things into perspective that *none of us will be here forever*.



I live with that knowledge every day in this building. The folks in this building are getting weider every day. We have florescent lights in the hall. When ever one starts to blink, they swear someone is going to die. Today there were three blinking. So now the word is that someone is going to break in and kill all of us in our sleep. If they do, I will give them the apartment numbers to go to first.


----------



## simonbaker

I guess none of us can pick the time or the place, regardless of our age or gender. It's our legacy that goes on for generations to come.  You are such a kind & giving person Addie. I am certain you make a positive difference in a lot of peoples lives!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I guess none of us can pick the time or the place, regardless of our age or gender. It's our legacy that goes on for generations to come.  You are such a kind & giving person Addie. I am certain you make a positive difference in a lot of peoples lives!



Thank you. I try. Some days it is harder than others.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got the CPs cleaned up after yesterday's Apple Butter Fest.  It was a harsh reality to have to go back to work after a 3 day weekend.  I need another 3 days, at least.


----------



## Addie

Spike left a little while ago. He is very upset with Teddy Bear. When he went to the little store, the woman there got a cold cut end and was tearing off pieces for him. She wasn't doing it fast enough, so he was almost in his lap pulling at it. Then tonight I was boning the rotisserie chicken legs I got when I went shopping this morning. I put the skins down for Teddy and he ran right to them and gobbled them down. Then he ate all the special treats I had for him. Spike is very upset because sitting in his dish at home is a nice full dish of roast beef that he hasn't even touched. Teddy loves roast beef. Teddy has this silly routine when he eats. You can't look at him and the food as a rule has to sit there for a full day. And he refuses to eat out of Spikes hand. But all the rules go out the window when he is here. My laughing at him and Spike doesn't help any.

I bought some nice beef liver. One time when I bought it I cooked up the whole mess of it. I got very sick. So I learned my lesson. Now I cut it down to a small pieces and wrap it tightly for the freezer. So two large pieces are now six pieces for six meals. Lesson learned the hard way. 

I also bought some packaged stuff for the freezer. A couple of Jimmy Dean biscuit sandwiches, Hot Pockets, and a few others. Something easy to fix in a hurry when I don't feel like cooking. I didn't read the back. I was afraid to. I knew if I did, I would toss it all back in the freezer. Strip sirloin steaks were on sale, and I got two really nice marbled ones that are 3/4 inches thick. I measured them before I prepared them for the freezer. These will be seared on top of the stove and finished under the broiler. But first they will get salted and wrapped for a couple of hours.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finished my coffee and cookie, grabbing the cat, and flopping in my chair to snooze while catching the 6:00 PM news.  Have been staying up WAY too late and need a little nap before I do anything that involves sharp knives or hot pans...


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from store. I had a yearning for tacos tonight and had everything but the shells, meat, seasoning, lettuce and tomatoes... which meant I had the cheese and onions 
I shot about a hundred rounds through one of my .22's prior to that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time to refill the fridge since we got back, headed to the store before I fall asleep.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe I'll see you at the store PF?  I know, not likely.   I'm going to snap ol' Squirt shut and do my own grocery shopping.  Then I'll have to come home and work at getting it all into the 'fridge.  Uh-oh....


----------



## CatPat

I am to go outside to wash the car.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I picked up a new cell phone today. I'm trying it out while viewing the online manual.
No more smart phone. I am knocking 40 bucks off my monthly bill (at least) and it looks like the only thing I will miss is a good camera.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting on the front porch enjoying the beautiful weather - 78 degrees, sunny, with a light breeze - and a glass of wine, kitty at my side. DH just left for a game of golf with friends. I may head downtown for a First Friday concert, or I may head to the backyard to weed some more and plan what will go into the raised garden DH is building. 

It's so gorgeous I don't really want to move.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ordering pizza in and putting my feet up.  Still have 4 days of vacation left.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ordering pizza in and putting my feet up.  Still have 4 days of vacation left.



How was the resort, PF?  Didja get rich?

I just got home from another out of town meeting.  TGIF!


----------



## taxlady

I am enjoying a Margarita while I work on supper.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I am enjoying a Margarita while I work on supper.



Where's the Mexican sombrero icon???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> How was the resort, PF?  Didja get rich?
> 
> I just got home from another out of town meeting.  TGIF!



It was very nice and the staff were terrific.  We lost $15... We finally decided to take a lake cruise and the weather turned bad, lightning and rain, no boat, darn.  Next vacation, we go up the other side of the lake.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished slicing up my beef and wrapping it with plastic wrap. It's freezing right now and I'll stick the individual steaks in a FS bag tomorrow or the day after. Gawd I need a bigger kitchen.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Where's the Mexican sombrero icon???


Here you go, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





We might have Margaritas for dessert.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Here you go,
> 
> We might have Margaritas for dessert.



Whew.  There he is!  Arriba!  Andele! Andele!

(which, as I just found out, literally means "walking up the stairs")


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was very nice and the staff were terrific.  We lost $15... We finally decided to take a lake cruise and the weather turned bad, lightning and rain, no boat, darn.  Next vacation, we go up the other side of the lake.



Glad you had fun!  $15, wow, you and Shrek are big spenders!  I don't gamble anymore, I find it works better if I just drop my money off the gambling boat deck directly into the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Glad you had fun!  $15, wow, you and Shrek are big spenders!  I don't gamble anymore, I find it works better if I just drop my money off the gambling boat deck directly into the river.



That's how I feel about it.  I stood behind Shrek and egged him on when he was $70 ahead...should've stayed quiet.     Cheap entertainment for a little bit and it's out of our system for a while.  I was even boozing it up two nights in a row...had a gin and tonic one night, the next had a whiskey sour (and remembered why I don't like them) and another G&T.  That's got me held for another 6 months or so.


----------



## Addie

Gee, the one time I went to Vegas, I went with $100 to gamble with and came home with $115.00. All I did was play the slots.


----------



## simonbaker

Nice little profit!

Up at 2 am, couldn't sleep. Maybe I will go back to bed around 5 for a couple of hours.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Nice little profit!
> 
> Up at 2 am, couldn't sleep. Maybe I will go back to bed around 5 for a couple of hours.



 One of the benefits of being retired, I can sleep any time I want or stay up all night. I can do the dishes at 3 a.m. or even vacuum. But when you have to go to work the next day, not being able to sleep really screws you up. Fortunately for you this happened on the weekend. Do you want me to sing you a lullaby like I used to for my babies? When they wouldn't sleep and were cranky, I would sit in my baby rocking chair and softly hum them to sleep. It worked every time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got done watching our newest obsession: Cutthroat Kitchen.  DH even abandoned the US Open as well as  the Iowa Hawkeyes to watch it.  Now off to water the parched plants.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating two Canadian bacon sandwiches. Earlier I made the rounds to a couple grocery stores, which of course were packed being Saturday afternoon. And now I am watching what is  fast becoming a stupid movie regardless of its cast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating two Canadian bacon sandwiches. Earlier I made the rounds to a couple grocery stores, which of course were packed being Saturday afternoon. And now I am watching what is  fast becoming a stupid movie regardless of its cast.



Would that movie be called _Pain and Gain_?  This is not an endorsement, do not waste your money on this movie...it is terrible.


----------



## pacanis

"The Big Year". It's about bird watching. I keep waiting for it to break loose and become a really good movie. I mean; Steve Martin, Owen Wilson, Jack Black... but nooooo. Nothing better on though. I don't get into college ball.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> "The Big Year". It's about bird watching. I keep waiting for it to break loose and become a really good movie. I mean; Steve Martin, Owen Wilson, Jack Black... but nooooo. Nothing better on though. I don't get into college ball.



Bummer.  I'd heard good things about it.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Bummer. I'd heard good things about it.


 
It's still on and my eyes are still open if that tells you anything 
It just isn't what I was expecting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It's still on and my eyes are still open if that tells you anything
> It just isn't what I was expecting.



Well don't get fooled by all the names in the other one I mentioned...Mark Wahlberg and Dwayne Johnson...bad movie, very bad.  Don't waste money on _Pain and Gain_.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Watching Triple D. A place in Addie's neck of the woods...Rino's Place. Man, the portions are enormous.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well don't get fooled by all the names in the other one I mentioned...Mark Wahlberg and Dwayne Johnson...bad movie, very bad. Don't waste money on _Pain and Gain_.


 
I remember hearing of that movie now. I usually like MW movies, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I remember hearing of that movie now. I usually like MW movies, too.



He was why I bought it and a combo with The Rock!  Nice...errr, nope, it's not.  About one really funny spot which was shown in the trailers, other than that the humor is extremely juvenile and violent.  Don't get me wrong, juvenile and violent can be great...this one isn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are televising the Idaho and Wyoming game, it's in Laramie, where Shrek and I grew up.  7220 ft above sea level.


----------



## Dawgluver

Went down to the pool and floated around on the floaty thing, reading Kindle in its waterproof case.  DO NOT read "A Dog's Purpose"!!!  The pool is now full of salt water....


----------



## Addie

I just finished watch _The Pilot's Wife_ with Christine Lahti. Riveting. I was watching the America's Cup. It is not the same as when they always raced off the coast of RI. No beautiful white gleaming boats with high white sails, the boat tipping on it side and the crew rushing to the opposite side to keep from going in the drink. How did it go from that to a black catamaran? I won't be watching the finish.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Went down to the pool and floated around on the floaty thing, reading Kindle in its waterproof case.  DO NOT read "A Dog's Purpose"!!!  The pool is now full of salt water....



I don't read those books unless we've gotten our monthly kleenex purchase from Costco...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't read those books unless we've gotten our monthly kleenex purchase from Costco...



  Kleenex disintegrates in pool water.  Thankfully I brought down a pool towel, much more absorbent.


----------



## pacanis

What is it with books about dogs and unhappy endings?...

I'm sitting here watching Battle Cry, an excellent war/drama, and wishing it was tomorrow. I know what I'm fixing for dinner tomorrow. I have no idea for tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> *What is it with books about dogs and unhappy endings?...*
> 
> I'm sitting here watching Battle Cry, an excellent war/drama, and wishing it was tomorrow. I know what I'm fixing for dinner tomorrow. I have no idea for tonight.



I don't know...an excuse to cry???


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't know...an excuse to cry???


 
Yeah, but I'm just saying, either somebody's getting shot in the corn crib, or getting left behind, or dying of old age... not enough happy dog books. Maybe the Incredible Journey, but even that book had a moment of pause at the end.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yeah, but I'm just saying, either somebody's getting shot in the corn crib, or getting left behind, or dying of old age... not enough happy dog books. Maybe the Incredible Journey, but even that book had a moment of pause at the end.



I understand, but with our best friends having such short lives...and the impact they have on our lives.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I understand, but with our best friends having such short lives...and the impact they have on our lives.



What is uplifting about "A Dog's Purpose" is that the dog is reborn each time, and remembers things of the previous lives, and that helps each of his/her next life. 

As an apparent masochist, I also purchased "A Dog's Journey" which will probably be more of the same.  Costco Kleenex trip....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...DO NOT read "A Dog's Purpose"!!!  The pool is now full of salt water....


  Hope you don't wear contact lenses and washed them into the pool.


We're in nearly full "Sports Bar" mode around here - haven't started the drinking yet.   Earlier I had the Red Sox/Yankees game on TV with the White Sox/Orioles game in a Google frame while I played the OSU-SDSU game via the Ohio State student radio site...until I found out it was on TV.  Well, time to flip between b-ball and f-ball on TV.   Now that the Buckeyes wiped the field with San Diego players and the Red Sox did their good deed by pushing the Yankees back another half-game behind my Tribe I'll take the audio to the Tribe game with me while I wash my hair.  Gotta do that before it gets too late.  Meanwhile, Himself has hit his limit with sports today.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Yeah, but I'm just saying, either somebody's getting shot in the corn crib, or getting left behind, or dying of old age... not enough happy dog books. Maybe the Incredible Journey, but even that book had a moment of pause at the end.



http://books.google.com/books/about/Go_Dog_Go.html?id=N5r_LejSm5oC


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Go, Dog. Go! - P.D. Eastman - Google Books




ROFL!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What is uplifting about "A Dog's Purpose" is that the dog is reborn each time, and remembers things of the previous lives, and that helps each of his/her next life.
> 
> As an apparent masochist, I also purchased "A Dog's Journey" which will probably be more of the same.  Costco Kleenex trip....



I swore I would stop buying them after _Marley & Me_, the book not the movie.  So far, I still have a few in my stack.


----------



## CatPat

I am reading the posts to DA. She is enjoying this website!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

I just got off the phone with my girlfriend in Atlanta. Once again we solved all the problems of the world except the Middle East. There is no  solution for that area. Their problems have been going on since the days of the Bible. She is all out of her Parm and Romano chunks of cheese. So I will have to send her more next month. Just in time for the holidays. For her to buy it down there we  priced both of them at $25.00 a pound. The Romano slightly more. I can send her a good size chunk of both for less including postage than it would cost her for just one. 

Time for me to get out into the kitchen and get the sink empty. Why, oh why, do I let it go like I do? It only takes me ten minutes to get the whole kitchen clean. Maybe later. I need a nap right after I watch the news.


----------



## pacanis

I just returned another lost pet to its owner.
I had just finished watching a documentary on Canada... at least it was almost historically correct, it had the beaver, the tall trees, the blizzard, the snowshoes and the toboggan, but it was missing the canoe  Anyway, I had just finished watching Woman Obsessed and was outside when a pitbull came into the yard. I've returned him a few times before in the last couple years, so he came right over to me and I put him in the yard while I tracked the owners' phone number down. Not easy to do on a Sunday, even having the license tags, but I knew they didn't live far and I knew they drove a van with a business name on the side, so I gave the phone book a shot linking the last name and a nearby road.
After the woman told me he was in the bedroom, went to check on him and then came back and said he was theirs, she was down here in five minutes. I probably should have kept him. I've been looking for another dog.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> I just returned another lost pet to its owner.
> I had just finished watching a documentary on Canada... at least it was almost historically correct, it had the beaver, the tall trees, the blizzard, the snowshoes and the toboggan, but it was missing the canoe  Anyway, I had just finished watching Woman Obsessed and was outside when a pitbull came into the yard. I've returned him a few times before in the last couple years, so he came right over to me and I put him in the yard while I tracked the owners' phone number down. Not easy to do on a Sunday, even having the license tags, but I knew they didn't live far and I knew they drove a van with a business name on the side, so I gave the phone book a shot linking the last name and a nearby road.
> After the woman told me he was in the bedroom, went to check on him and then came back and said he was theirs, she was down here in five minutes. I probably should have kept him. I've been looking for another dog.



what are your thoughts about the breed, pac?


----------



## pacanis

They make great pets, but like any terrier (Yorkie, Rat, Min Schnauzer, Jack Russel), they have a high prey drive towards other animals.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> They make great pets, but like any terrier (Yorkie, Rat, Min Schnauzer), they have a high prey drive towards other animals.



I can't stand terriers. All the ones I've known yip loudly, jump on everything and everyone and are destructive. My MIL's dog ate my carry-on bag, my friend's dog scratches my legs, and my neighbor's dogs follow me along the fence line barking. Give me my sweet, well-trained black Lab any day.

I guess this should go in the petty vent thread


----------



## pacanis

You certainly can't argue with personal experience.


----------



## pacanis

Gerry and Cookie Fleck - God Loves A Terrier - YouTube


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> I can't stand terriers. All the ones I've known yip loudly, jump on everything and everyone and are destructive. My MIL's dog ate my carry-on bag, my friend's dog scratches my legs, and my neighbor's dogs follow me along the fence line barking. Give me my sweet, well-trained black Lab any day.
> 
> I guess this should go in the petty vent thread


Sounds as if your friends'  and MIL's terriers were not well trained. Ninety-five percent of inappropriate behaviours in dogs is because the owner has not spent time rewarding the dog for appropriate behaviour. A well-trained black Lab could be a very destructive dog (chewer) without an owner who spent the time training the dog. Dogs don't train themselves. When casting blame, one needs to look at the other end of the leash as well.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Sounds as if your friends'  and MIL's terriers were not well trained. Ninety-five percent of inappropriate behaviours in dogs is because the owner has not spent time rewarding the dog for appropriate behaviour. A well-trained black Lab could be a very destructive dog (chewer) without an owner who spent the time training the dog. Dogs don't train themselves. *When casting blame, one needs to look at the other end of the leash as well.*


+1

I usually dislike little dogs. They yap and bite my ankles. But, once in a while I meet a really nice little dog, who was trained to be a dog.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> +1
> 
> I usually dislike little dogs. They yap and bite my ankles. But, once in a while I meet a really nice little dog, who was trained to be a dog.



TL we have had that same problem with Teddy. He loves to bite the back of your ankles when he gets excited. So I started using a spray bottle with water in it. He no longer bites ankles. Now we are working on his barking whenever someone is in the hall outside my door. That ones is a hard one. It is a territorial thing for him. A natural reaction to protecting his owner. But he is getting better. He is one stubborn little dog with the attitude of a Great Dane.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> Sounds as if your friends'  and MIL's terriers were not well trained. Ninety-five percent of inappropriate behaviours in dogs is because the owner has not spent time rewarding the dog for appropriate behaviour. A well-trained black Lab could be a very destructive dog (chewer) without an owner who spent the time training the dog. Dogs don't train themselves. When casting blame, one needs to look at the other end of the leash as well.



I know. It's frustrating because we did take the time to train our dog. My MIL thinks she's a wonderful dog trainer because they used to raise cairn terriers, but all she does is yell at them. My friend tried to train her dog but I don't think she really has the patience for it. Luckily they're all getting older so they don't jump around as much.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Gerry and Cookie Fleck - God Loves A Terrier - YouTube



Ow. That high-pitched attempt at singing hurts my ears. lol


----------



## Dawgluver

I used to dogsit a well behaved Jack Russell.  Unusual for the breed.


----------



## pacanis

Whew, been slaving over a hot stove all morning. Well, not really, but in bursts... in-between doing other things 
Now I am waiting for the ham shank to cool so I can shred it and watching the Sacketts. And the sun just came out for the first time since Friday. Yay.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's 52°F and raining.  I'm going for a walk.


----------



## SherryDAmore

Katie H said:


> I don't share your confidence, pac.
> 
> On August 5, I renewed a prescription from my prescription service via the Internet.  All went well with the service and I awaited my package.
> 
> Within a few hours of placing the order I received the tracking number.  Cool.  Then the fun began...
> 
> On Aug. 9 the, box left Compton, CA, by Aug. 12 it had made its way to Hazelwood, MO.  Got to Cincinnati, OH on Aug. 18.  Left Cincinnati the next day and ended up in Des Moines, IA the same day and left there a few hours later.  Guess what?  Back to Hazelwood, MO on the 20th and got out of there later that day.  Arrived in Mayfield, KY on the 21st, which is _almost_ here.  I finally received it on August 22.
> 
> The hilarious part is that, at the bottom of the tracking information, it assured me that the parcel would be delivered to my no later than August 17th.
> 
> Hope you receive what you ordered...at least in this lifetime.



I got an app for my Android called "Slice"  It DOES require my email address, but I have a separate email address for stuff I order anyway.  It tells me when my stuff ships, where it is, when delivery is expected and I get an alert when it is delivered.   It won't help with the speed of delivery, but you'll know when it's there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> Sounds as if your friends'  and MIL's terriers were not well trained. Ninety-five percent of inappropriate behaviours in dogs is because the owner has not spent time rewarding the dog for appropriate behaviour......


The real problem is even though the dog is trainable, some owners can not be taught.  You can't fix stupid - or, apparently, train it.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> You can't fix stupid - or, apparently, train it.



Your right. But you can bring it back their mistakes in a bag and leave it at the door.
Not a dead dog. Just the presents they leave in your yard. Some owners have to learn the hard way.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Your right. But you can bring it back their mistakes in a bag and leave it at the door.
> Not a dead dog. Just the presents they leave in your yard. Some owners have to learn the hard way.



I was taken completely by surprise when Spike got Teddy. He is the kind of person that he is so laid back, that you swear nothing bothers him. So I thought for sure that he was the kind who would leave those droppings where ever Teddy left them, never train him to behave, etc. You couldn't ask for a more responsible dog owner. He certainly surprised me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Your right. But you can bring it back their mistakes in a bag and leave it at the door.
> Not a dead dog. Just the presents they leave in your yard. Some owners have to learn the hard way.



Heck, if that were the problem I could always put it on their porch and set it on fire.    (Actually had a friend years ago who put it in the neighbor's mailbox on a hot and sunny day - then waited for the carrier to warn him to wait a day with the mail.)  Nope, it's the tie-the-dogs-up/leave-them-out-for-hours-to-bark issue.  Can't complain to the neighbor when they do that and then leave for the day.  Besides, the neighbor in question is so stupid (how stupid is she?) she got mad at her husband and threw her wedding ring in his direction...which was the same direction as our back yard.  Not sure if that ring is still in one piece since Himself cut the grass, but it's value is $10,000.  You read that right - ten thousand dollars.  I sure hope she did not have it insured.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nope, it's the tie-the-dogs-up/leave-them-out-for-hours-to-bark issue.  Can't complain to the neighbor when they do that and then leave for the day.



Our town passed an ordinance against that last year; people can't leave their dogs tied up outside for more than 3 hours at a time. We can call Animal Control and they will give the owners a ticket.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our town's barking law says you can complain at the 20-minute mark.  Unfortunately, most days it's easier for me to put up with the barking from the dogs than it is from the female owner who really IS a *****!   Her husband is an  and has the patience of a saint.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our town's barking law says you can complain at the 20-minute mark.  Unfortunately, most days it's easier for me to put up with the barking from the dogs than it is from the female owner who really IS a *****!   Her husband is an  and has the patience of a saint.



Have you told her she is worse than her dog???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah...well...she and I aren't exactly on the best of speaking terms...

I've tried, honestly I've TRIED.  But when everything you do (take food over, loan tools, etc) is seen as "you don't really like me, you never have" I figure it's time to really not like her.   You probably guessed by now she's not the brightest crayon in the box, the sharpest pencil in the drawer, the sweetest cookie on the tray.  See "The Ring Toss" incident above.


----------



## taxlady

My back hurts, so I'm sitting around with my Magic Bag, but mine says Sac Magique. Their FAQ says not to heat it more than 4 times a day. Phooey, I'll have to switch to an electric heating pad.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> My back hurts, so I'm sitting around with my Magic Bag, but mine says Sac Magique. Their FAQ says not to heat it more than 4 times a day. Phooey, I'll have to switch to an electric heating pad.



Whoa, Taxy, is that you?  One hot Dane!

Hope your back gets better.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm cleaning the bathroom--it smells of pee. I suspect the boarder misses the toilet. Why should I have to clean that up??? Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm trying to wait till it cools off enough to walk Beagle.  My car thermometer got up to 103°F today.  I think we'll be walking in the dark.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa, Taxy, is that you?  One hot Dane!
> 
> Hope your back gets better.



I think she's less than half my age.


----------



## CatPat

I am walking on the clouds tonight! I am giving thanks to God for my DA, my parents, my family, for my DC family, my nice University, all of the wonders of this nation, and for the new car.

I believe that sometimes I forget to be grateful when I become overwhelmed with large decisions. I feel badly of that. I want all of you to know that I am grateful for you, always.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Whoa, Taxy, is that you?  One hot Dane!
> 
> Hope your back gets better.



My thoughts exactly. Taxy is not bad looking. Sorry about her back though. Hope it gets better real soon.


----------



## pacanis

I can walk on _that_ back if you've got a mind to


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm cleaning the bathroom--it smells of pee. I suspect the boarder misses the toilet. Why should I have to clean that up??? Grrrrrrrr.



Any boarders, it should be their job to clean the bathroom.  That way it should be part way clean when you go to use it.  A target on the toilet might help.  Sorry!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Any boarders, it should be their job to clean the bathroom.  That way it should be part way clean when you go to use it.  A target on the toilet might help.  Sorry!!!



Yes.  Float a Cheerio in the toilet bowl, and tell him to hit it.  

Sorry the guy's such a problem, CWS.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Online course on the new ICD-10 codes...I'm on chapter II and am cross-eyed.  I wonder if I can convince Shrek to buy me the Books.  It would cut down on the scrolling three separate PDF files, making it easier to look up the references.


----------



## Addie

I think Shrek will buy you anything you want.


----------



## bakechef

Just finished watching an episode of extreme weight loss, while eating a piece of cherry pie....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I think Shrek will buy you anything you want.



I'm about to test that...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Just finished watching an episode of extreme weight loss, while eating a piece of cherry pie....



Sounds like something I would do, do you mock the skinny people?


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds like something I would do, do you mock the skinny people?



No lol, but I do have this fear of Chris Powell bursting through my front door mid-pie.


----------



## simonbaker

Watching "Under the dome" but so ready to go to bed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished _Under the Dome_ and Chapter II of my online class with WHO (World Health Organization).  I will need to repeat the chapter, I didn't do so well with it, has me completely discombobulated.  Trying to learn how to code Neoplasms (cancer)  not easy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I think Shrek will buy you anything you want.



He let me use the card...but I have to pay it back on payday...not that I wouldn't do so anyway.

Now to convince him I need two outfits for my birthday coming up next month.  I should make him go shopping with me, but he has this annoying habit of saying everything looks great on me.  I need the outfits for a class I am attending in Helena and I have to dress professionally...no, not the world's oldest profession... That I could pick on my own.


----------



## pacanis

I've often, well, not really that often, wondered how that came to be known as the world's oldest profession. What is that based on? You would think the fire starter would be the oldest profession, although I suppose that one isn't around anymore. Not unless you count the Zippo factory in Bradford, PA. 
What about food taster? That has to be an old line of work and one I'm sure still exists.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good question, Pac.  It was the first thing, that was not a necessity, that had a monetary value???  Dunno, your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> I've often, well, not really that often, wondered how that came to be known as the world's oldest profession. What is that based on? You would think the fire starter would be the oldest profession, although I suppose that one isn't around anymore. Not unless you count the Zippo factory in Bradford, PA.
> What about food taster? That has to be an old line of work and one I'm sure still exists.


 
I'm thinking "Hunter". Above everything else, people had to eat.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've often, well, not really that often, wondered how that came to be known as the world's oldest profession. What is that based on? You would think the fire starter would be the oldest profession, although I suppose that one isn't around anymore. Not unless you count the Zippo factory in Bradford, PA.
> What about food taster? That has to be an old line of work and one I'm sure still exists.



We know it's the world's oldest profession because it came out of the world's oldest excuse, "Not tonight, I have a headache.".


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He let me use the card...but I have to pay it back on payday...not that I wouldn't do so anyway.
> 
> Now to convince him I need two outfits for my birthday coming up next month.  I should make him go shopping with me, but he has this annoying habit of saying everything looks great on me.  I need the outfits for a class I am attending in Helena and I have to dress professionally...no, not the world's oldest profession... That I could pick on my own.



Get two different skirts and two different tops yet they are interchangeable. That way you will get four outfits. Then drag out your scarfs and other accessories.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I'm thinking "Hunter". Above everything else, people had to eat.



That doesn't count as a profession.  You hunt for yourself and family.  If you hunted for others who paid you for the kill, that would be a profession.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Well then, take your pick.
What is the oldest profession


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here getting frustrated telling the same story to a different person every time I call. When my sister was alive, she loaned the only picture of my uncle who died in WWI. We never received it back. I keep getting the run around. Please call back tomorrow or what is your number and I will have someone call you back. 

The second one I am not surprised with. I call the Veterans Affairs at City Hall. I need to find the date of my uncle's death. No one answers the phone. Please leave your number and someone will call you back. 

I am still waiting on both accounts. They are about to run head on into Yankee stubbornness.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> We know it's the world's oldest profession because it came out of the world's oldest excuse, "Not tonight, I have a headache.".


 
Always the voice of reason.
Now who could argue this?

Just finished a BLT. Gotta figure out how to set my camera for autofocus, but flash always on. This camera lets in more light so the flash isn't always called for, but in bad lighting everything looks washed out without the flash.


----------



## Andy M.

Try a darker plate and table top.


----------



## pacanis

That may be it. Thanks.
Especially because I am keeping a white cutting board behind my prep area now.
Still, this camera has more menus to navigate. My other PowerShot had a physical button I could turn from Auto to a preset setting I already had set up.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm not familiar with that camera.  I guess you'll have to RTFM.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I've often, well, not really that often, wondered how that came to be known as the world's oldest profession. What is that based on? You would think the fire starter would be the oldest profession, although I suppose that one isn't around anymore. Not unless you count the Zippo factory in Bradford, PA.
> What about food taster? That has to be an old line of work and one I'm sure still exists.



I was thinking apple picker.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I was thinking apple picker.


 
That could also fall under food taster, as in, Here Adam, taste this... and I'll throw in a fig leaf for dessert. 

Andy, Canon has great customer service. I'm sure if I give them a call they can walk me right through it, if it's still an option.
I did read the manual and did not run across what I am trying to do. Half of it was WiFi connectivity.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That could also fall under food taster, as in, Here Adam, taste this... and I'll throw in a fig leaf for dessert.
> 
> Andy, Canon has great customer service. I'm sure if I give them a call they can walk me right through it, if it's still an option.
> I did read the manual and did not run across what I am trying to do. Half of it was WiFi connectivity.



WiFi!  So you can send your photos directly to your computer?  Cool.  Which model do you have?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> WiFi! So you can send your photos directly to your computer? Cool. Which model do you have?


 
I can even send them to a printer if I had that kind of printer.
I've got this one Amazon.com: Canon PowerShot ELPH 330 HS 12.1 MP Wi-Fi Enabled CMOS Digital Camera with 10x Optical Zoom 24mm Wide-Angle Lens and 1080p Full HD Video (Black): CANON: Electronics
And it looks like the price just dropped 

I read somewhere it was the most used camera on youtube, so figured the video was decent.
And I just got off the phone with Canon and that was very painless. I got right through to someone who understood what I wanted and could explain how to easily access that mode.


----------



## CatPat

I am out on the deck from the living room on my little Acer laptop, looking at Joy through the trees. I am also looking through these recipies here. I wish to try something new tonight for our dinner.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I found out today that the facility is going to buy the book for me for my online studies, the one I put on the credit card.  And if I get certified I will get a raise and teach classes myself!!!


----------



## pacanis

Let me be the first to pronounce you certifiable 

That was nice of them and a nice goal to boot.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found out today that the facility is going to buy the book for me for my online studies, the one I put on the credit card.  And if I get certified I will get a raise and teach classes myself!!!




Wow!  That's great.  That raise will come in handy. (I say that with confidence because I know you will get your certification with no problem)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Let me be the first to pronounce you certifiable
> 
> That was nice of them and a nice goal to boot.



I've been certifiable for years!!  It will get me away from the desk more, that's for sure.



Andy M. said:


> Wow!  That's great.  That raise will come in handy. (I say that with confidence because I know you will get your certification with no problem)



Thanks, Andy!

I'm also getting another certification in a couple months, I'll have more stray letters to add to the back of my name.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been certifiable for years!!  It will get me away from the desk more, that's for sure.
> 
> Thanks, Andy!
> 
> I'm also getting another certification in a couple months, I'll have more stray letters to add to the back of my name.



Do you find yourself automatically added the RN without even thinking? Poo adds the PA even when he is signing a check. He does it just out of habit now. I sent him a Happy Birthday this morning and he answered back with the PA after his name. I couldn't pass it up. I just had to call him on it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Do you find yourself automatically added the RN without even thinking? Poo adds the PA even when he is signing a check. He does it just out of habit now. I sent him a Happy Birthday this morning and he answered back with the PA after his name. I couldn't pass it up. I just had to call him on it.



Almost every time  I do have a different sig for the checkbook and other personal, official papers.  That helps!  It's getting rarer for me since we went to electronic records, charting by hand...I signed everything with my nursing sig.


----------



## simonbaker

Congratulations on the great news PF!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Let me be the first to pronounce you certifiable
> 
> That was nice of them and a nice goal to boot.



I would also like to pronounce you certifiable, PF!  Congrats!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Congratulations on the great news PF!



Thanks Simonbaker!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I would also like to pronounce you certifiable, PF!  Congrats!



I have such wonderful support  Are you athletic at all???

Thanks Dawg, BTW, I had a great day with an 8 week old SpringerDoodle...so darned cute!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have such wonderful support  Are you athletic at all???
> 
> Thanks Dawg, BTW, I had a great day with an 8 week old SpringerDoodle...so darned cute!



My legs are pretty long, I think I can outrun you, PF. 

Want pics of the new dog!  And your new cert!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found out today that the facility is going to buy the book for me for my online studies, the one I put on the credit card.  And if I get certified I will get a raise and teach classes myself!!!



  And sometimes being certifiable is a good thing!  Raises are better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> My legs are pretty long, I think I can outrun you, PF.
> 
> Want pics of the new dog!  And your new cert!



We didn't get pics yesterday and may not see her again for a while.  Our District Manager, who lives out of town, got her by airplane the night before and he needed a place to stash her for the day while he was in meetings.  He picked out office, cuz he knows we are dog crazy and she would have plenty of interaction and someone to run her outside as needed.

Anyway Piper, the puppy, has a chocolate brown coat and tan markings for eyebrows, goatee, chest and socks.  Just adorable and her fur is sooooo soft and curly.  She came from a breeder in Illinois and is a sister of the 5 year old springerdoodle they have at home.

As for my certification...if I can make it through chapter two...it's a bear.  Since I have the book coming, I'm putting if off as my hands hurt so much from scrolling through the PDF files and I'm doing secondary reading on neoplasms to help with recognition of some of the more obscure ones so I am able to pick out the key words to look up from a diagnosis.  The new coding goes into effect October of 2014, so I have some time.


----------



## pacanis

I just took a package of Canadian bacon out of the freezer and saw I was down to two 
So sometime today I will be out buying a pork loin to get to brining. I might as well pick up what I need for Sunday's dinner, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just took a package of Canadian bacon out of the freezer and saw I was down to two
> So sometime today I will be out buying a pork loin to get to brining. I might as well pick up what I need for Sunday's dinner, too.



Life in the fast lane.  

I just finally realized I hadn't brewed my cup of coffee...or fixed breakfast, I'll be running a big behind this morning.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I would also like to pronounce you certifiable, PF!  Congrats!


^ +1


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I'll be running a big behind this morning.



We all have our 'burdens'.


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> ^ +1


^2
ma


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats, PF. I'm actually in the capable hands of some wonderful nurses today. I'm getting an iron infusion in the hospital's infusion center where they provide cancer treatment as well, among other things. It's a tough but terrific profession you have chosen. Thanks to you and all the other wonderful nurses I have known.


----------



## Katie H

Thinkin' ahead to Christmas.  I usually have all the necessary gifts purchased/made by the end of October and I'm hot on the trail of some fabric for the last two.  One is a new nylon/canvas bed for Harley's dog house and another is a caddy-like thing for Glenn's mother to snap/velcro onto her walker.

I found some awesome nylon-canvas camo fabric for the dog project and, since Glenn's mother adores hens/roosters/chickens, I discovered some beautiful cobalt blue and white French fabric with some lovely chicken designs.  She loves blue and barnyard fowl so I think I've hit a winner with this fabric.  One of the nice things about it is that it's not too hokey-looking.  Quite designer-like.  Just ordered the fabric and it should be here by next week.

I should have the last afghan finished by the end of this month, which will be the "big" gift for one of Glenn's daughters and her family.  It's been quite a project but I've really enjoyed it.

I've completed a cute, sassy sweater for Glenn's son's wife and all I have to do with it now is to join the pieces and block it.  It's candy apple red, which is the perfect color for her and she LOVES red.

I'll spend part of the afternoon segregating all the remaining acquired gifts into the appropriate "piles" per family so I'll know where I stand and can begin wrapping and searching for boxes for those that will need to be shipped.

I really enjoy doing this because I don't have to do anything in a rush and when it's all done I can slide into the actual holiday and play, play, play!!!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We all have our 'burdens'.



 You are so bad Andy. And I love it. Now if I could just stop laughing.


----------



## Addie

Katie H, are you one of the people who let everyone know that when they get home and take their presents out of the box, it is to come back to you so you can use the box again? It has always been a tradition in our family. We have a Jordan Marsh box that is still making the rounds. And Jordan Marsh hasn't been in business for more than 25 years. I really feel it should be framed and hung on the wall. Very rarely do any of us have to buy boxes for presents. We are very frugal New Englanders and recycle everything.


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> Katie H, are you one of the people who let everyone know that when they get home and take their presents out of the box, it is to come back to you so you can use the box again? It has always been a tradition in our family. We have a Jordan Marsh box that is still making the rounds. And Jordan Marsh hasn't been in business for more than 25 years. I really feel it should be framed and hung on the wall. Very rarely do any of us have to buy boxes for presents. We are very frugal New Englanders and recycle everything.



No, Addie.  I don't do that with the boxes but when we're opening gifts and the boxes, um, happen to get near the trash pile I retrieve them.

With the advent of decorative gift bags, I don't rely on boxes much anymore, especially when it comes to shipping gifts.  The bags make it so much easier to pack a box to send.  Plus they're usually lighter, which makes the shipping fees less.

I began my early schedule for Christmas when we had two sons in the military overseas.  In order for them to receive their Santa by Christmas, all packages had to leave the U.S. by the end of October.  I never got out of the habit of doing that and discovered all the fringe benefits of doing things this far ahead.

Now I can truly breeze through the holidays and have absolutely no stress at all.  It's been a pleasure all these years and I see no point in changing my routine.

Additionally, one of the most positive benefits is that when the year turns over, we have no bills to pay that relate to our gift-giving.  That, plus, we only ever pay cash for what we purchase.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Life in the fast lane.
> 
> I just finally realized I hadn't brewed my cup of coffee...or fixed breakfast, I'll be running *a big behind* this morning.


----------



## pacanis

Ever since PF said that this morning I've had that Spinal Tap song playing in my head. You know the one


----------



## simonbaker

I should be getting up & going to the pool for class....


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready to take Shreddy, my tomcat, to the vet. This is the vet who does the radioactive iodine treatment for hyperthyroidism. He will examine Shreddy and if he is a good candidate for this treatment, we will schedule the procedure.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the grocery store. I had a taste for green beans tonight with dinner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> We all have our 'burdens'.



LOL!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Congrats, PF. I'm actually in the capable hands of some wonderful nurses today. I'm getting an iron infusion in the hospital's infusion center where they provide cancer treatment as well, among other things. It's a tough but terrific profession you have chosen. Thanks to you and all the other wonderful nurses I have known.



Thank you, GG!  It's nice to hear that nurses are doing a good job.  It reflects on all of us when a single nurse does a bad job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You are so bad Andy. And I love it. Now if I could just stop laughing.



Hey, I started it! I knew what I was saying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Ever since PF said that this morning I've had that Spinal Tap song playing in my head. You know the one



Now I remember that song...  My favorite is "Fat-Bottomed Girls" by Queen...cuz you can play that one on the radio...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I remember that song... My favorite is "Fat-Bottomed Girls" by Queen...cuz you can play that one on the radio...


 
Yes, I knew looking for a youtube link was definitely off limits, but it was on my mind.
There are times when you realize a song that rhymes waistband with quicksand might be a tad... off limits 
Now get on your bikes and RIDE


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from the gym & am feeling relaxed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yes, I knew looking for a youtube link was definitely off limits, but it was on my mind.
> There are times when you realize a song that rhymes waistband with quicksand might be a tad... off limits
> Now get on your bikes and RIDE



I listen to FBG while riding my bike...only problem is I can't hear traffic...


----------



## vitauta

i love the idea of a man who can talk about getting a taste for green beans with his meal.  and so casually.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got done signing up for next year's Relay For Life.  I'll be busy June 20th...


----------



## pacanis

I just finished refueling. Now it's off to the store.


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> I just took a package of Canadian bacon out of the freezer and saw I was down to two
> So sometime today I will be out buying a pork loin to get to brining. I might as well pick up what I need for Sunday's dinner, too.



My store had a markdown on pork loin yesterday, the half cuts.  I scored them for $1.45 lb.  I bought almost 20 pounds.  

It took a while but my ailing vacuum sealer got the chops that I cut sealed.  The vacuum sealer situation will be solved soon!


----------



## pacanis

I love my new Foodsaver, BC. I hadn't realized how bad the old one had gotten. Plus the vertical design works better for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Listening to the baseball game, running the dishwasher, and getting ready to prep the veggies and salad for supper tonight before I run to the store.  Thinking too that I wish my team had saved some of the runs they scored last night (14) for the games today thru Sunday.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I went to a resale store today and bought a DVD  and when I put it in to play, on the screen it said- THIS DISC IS ENCODED FOR A DIFFERENT REGION AND SO IT IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH THIS PLAYER. What the heck is that all about?


----------



## pacanis

JoAnn L. said:


> I went to a resale store today and bought a DVD and when I put it in to play, on the screen it said- THIS DISC IS ENCODED FOR A DIFFERENT REGION AND SO IT IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH THIS PLAYER. What the heck is that all about?


 
Beats me.
I just went to look up a recipe for something I made that was on my laptop and it told me the file is corrupt and can't be opened... yet it showed me the first few lines when I searched for it. What the heck is that all about?
Darn technology.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I got a phone call this morning and the guy said that he wanted to talk to who ever used the computer in the house. I said, who the heck are you, and he said he was from Microsoft. I said, I want you to know that I am recording this phone call and he hung up right away. It makes me sick to think of all the scammers out there.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> I went to a resale store today and bought a DVD  and when I put it in to play, on the screen it said- THIS DISC IS ENCODED FOR A DIFFERENT REGION AND SO IT IS NOT COMPATIBLE WITH THIS PLAYER. What the heck is that all about?


They put a region code in the DVD player and on the DVDs. It is to keep you from buying the cheap version from another country. Was it one of your DVDs? If so, the DVD player is probably from a different region.

Some friends of mine gave us a Samsung printer that they brought back from France. We bought converter and stuff, so we could use it with the electrical current here in Canada. Once it ran out of toner, I went to Staples and bought some toner for that model of Samsung printer. We got a similar message and we can't use the printer. grrr

I have a friend who had to buy a Danish DVD player so he could watch Danish DVDs at home in Canada. BTW, there are no cheap versions of these DVDs - they are only sold in Denmark, 'cause they are in Danish.

It's one of the sneaky (some say slimey) things they do to make more money. I think there are ways to get around it - ways to decode the DVD or alter or remove the region code. Google for it, if you want. I don't know how it's done. Or, try playing some more DVDs and if the same thing happens, bring the DVD back to the store.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> I got a phone call this morning and the guy said that he wanted to talk to who ever used the computer in the house. I said, who the heck are you, and he said he was from Microsoft. I said, I want you to know that I am recording this phone call and he hung up right away. It makes me sick to think of all the scammers out there.


I wonder if there are more scammers now, or if we are just more aware of them. It's a PITA in any case. My neighbour got a similar call and she doesn't have a computer.

My husband keeps getting calls telling him there is a recall on his car. He doesn't have a car. I do. His phone number is not associated with my car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> My store had a markdown on pork loin yesterday, the half cuts.  I scored them for $1.45 lb.  I bought almost 20 pounds.
> 
> It took a while but my ailing vacuum sealer got the chops that I cut sealed.  The vacuum sealer situation will be solved soon!



You sure are getting the years of use out of that sealer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We've had calls for donations to this, that and the other.  They call and ask for "Mrs. Ogre".  Turns out, Shrek has already turned them down and they call back to ask me.


----------



## Addie

After my daughter was murdered. I started to get calls from some real sleezeballs. "So sorry to hear about the death of your; daughter, sister, mother, you pick one. Have you made a choice about her gravestone yet?" "Are you having problems receiving the insurance money from the insurance company? Or, I understand you are having trouble with your insurance company." She was cremated and any monies went to her kids after expenses were paid. 

But I think the worst one was when I received a letter addressed to her from a friend of hers that I sort of knew. I sent a letter back to him (at the jail where he was living) to inform him of my daughter's death. A week later I get a collect call from the jail. He had given my daughter a diamond ring, not an engagement ring, as just a present. Could I possibly send it back to him. I told him that the ring was now  part of her estate and had to be probated through the court to determine what would happen to it. That could possibly take up to a year if not longer. She left five kids. It had to be decided which kid would get it. (All a lie!) Would he be willing to wait that long? He decided he wanted nothing more to do with courts. I finally after that call changed my number to an unpublished one. I have often wondered what how the elderly handled these types of calls. I may have been in pain, but I hadn't lost my smarts.


----------



## pacanis

I started my day by going after another yellow jacket nest. This one was quite active and in a tough spot. It was underneath a bush, so I knew where the nest was roughly, but could not see the opening they were using without getting closer than I wanted to get. But this morning was a nice cold one and I figured at 5:00 I could see what I needed to see. They darn near have that whole side of the shrub undermined the darned things. I squirted the drione dust underneath the shrub as close as I could get to their tunnel and there's a couple hundred of them laying on the ground right now. I'm pretty sure I got enough into the nest to wipe them all out. If there's no more activity I'll need to get some dirt and a shovel or I know I'll lose that shrub come winter.

But man, what a gorgeous day today. Crisp and cool and blue skies. I think I'll take some chili out of the freezer for lunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for Mr "I want oatmeal first thing tomorrow" to wake up.  Guess I'll go for my morning walk first.


----------



## bakechef

Sitting her thinking about getting dressed.  I am out of unsalted butter, shocking to anyone that knows me   So a run to Bj's Club to get butter and dishwasher detergent, probably other things as well.

Then maybe come home and shampoo the carpets.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Beats me.
> I just went to look up a recipe for something I made that was on my laptop and it told me the file is corrupt and can't be opened... yet it showed me the first few lines when I searched for it. What the heck is that all about?
> Darn technology.



Files are often stored in pieces in different parts of the hard drive. It sounds like one or more pieces is/are corrupt, so parts of the file can be read but the entire file can't be put together and displayed. 

I have a program called PC Inspector File Recovery that does a good job of fixing corrupt files.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, GG. I may have to look into that.
I always save my docs and pics and move them from one pc to a new one, so somewhere along the way something happened to a bunch of files that were in MS Word.


----------



## bakechef

Just wandered the farmers market to kill some time.  While surrounded by all of those fresh fruits and vegetables I ate a slice of bee sting cake from the German bakery stall. Sounds about right for me...


----------



## Dawgluver

Planes, planes, and way too much automobiles.  Two one hour flights, and  4+ hours in a car yesterday.  Niece is getting married sometime today.  We had the rehearsal dinner last night, 12 courses!  The food and wine just kept coming.

It's nice to see family.  I think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Planes, planes, and way too much automobiles.  Two one hour flights, and  4+ hours in a car yesterday.  Niece is getting married sometime today.  We had the rehearsal dinner last night, 12 courses!  The food and wine just kept coming.
> 
> It's nice to see family.  I think.



Are you really seeing them or do you have wine-colored glasses on?  Have fun!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a delivery from the pharmacy. They are bringing prescriptions, a few groceries, and Gas-X. I'm too uncomfortable to leave the house and I was supposed to go for Chinese food with friends tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cruising along DC and other websites while I wait for the washer to get done with a load.  Want to flip the laundry over into the dryer before I head out the door to grocery shop.  Never made it out of here yesterday, and I HAVE to be back before 6:30 to get ready to listen to a baseball game online and watch TheOSU football game on FOX.  They're broadcasting it up here!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for a delivery from the pharmacy. They are bringing prescriptions, a few groceries, and Gas-X. I'm too uncomfortable to leave the house and I was supposed to go for Chinese food with friends tonight.



I hate when I get trapped gas. I feel like I have a hot metal rod in the middle of my tummy. But when it decides to break loose, it REALLY breaks loose. I am so glad I live alone at that time. And so are lots of other folks.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here trying to get up the  energy to put my daily piles of meds together. I take them now at night and feel so much better. Winthrop is not listening to me. So I have adjusted my meds to what makes me feel so much better. 

The problem starts with all my visits to the ER and overnight stays. Some doctor that has not really read my file, decides to add another BP med to my already large pile of them. "Well, one med isn't doing the job, lets add another stronger one and still keep her on what she is getting." This happens every time I go to the ER. So if I take them the way they are prescribed, I end up with my BP plummeting. All Winthrop did was move some of them around, not reduce the dosages. And no one is taking into account that these meds were prescribed when I was more than 20 lbs. heavier. I am a very small person. And when I go to Winthrop for my vitals to be read, my BP is always 120/60. Which is a very good reading for me. Sometimes the 60 is even lower. And that is the number that really counts. So I will make my own adjustments and feel so much better.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just going to set my TV to record the old (1944) film, LIFEBOAT, with Tallulah Bankhead and Walter Slezak. Its on from 7 to 9 in my area on TCM. What a beautiful day, I just got done weeding the garden and deadheading all the flowers. Looks so nice. The only trouble I had was trying not to get stung by all the bees.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just going to set my TV to record the old (1944) film, LIFEBOAT, with Tallulah Bankhead and Walter Slezak. Its on from 7 to 9 in my area on TCM. What a beautiful day, I just got done weeding the garden and deadheading all the flowers. Looks so nice. The only trouble I had was trying not to get stung by all the bees.



A study showed that bees are attracted to blue flowers more than any other color. So don't wear blue when you are out there. Green is the best color to wear. Darker colors work best when gardening. Also no perfume of any scent. This includes soap. No, I am not suggesting staying dirty. Just rinse off thoroughly when you shower. 

Down south most folks paint the color of their porch roofs green. Mother Nature is not too fond of green flowers. The leaves of plants are green. Have you ever seen a bee trying to get nectar from the leaves of flowers? Makes sense to me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> A study showed that bees are attracted to blue flowers more than any other color. So don't wear blue when you are out there. Green is the best color to wear. Darker colors work best when gardening. Also no perfume of any scent. This includes soap. No, I am not suggesting staying dirty. Just rinse off thoroughly when you shower.
> 
> Down south most folks paint the color of their porch roofs green. Mother Nature is not too fond of green flowers. The leaves of plants are green. Have you ever seen a bee trying to get nectar from the leaves of flowers? Makes sense to me.



I am wearing blue jeans and a blue and white stripe shirt, no wonder I was having trouble.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got both sets of outside steps swept.  Of course, every time I do this we get a windstorm.  Removed the dust gathered in the fans and am about to get ready to make dinner.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I am wearing blue jeans and a blue and white stripe shirt, no wonder I was having trouble.



 You do have me laughing. Well, now you know!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got both sets of outside steps swept.  Of course, every time I do this we get a windstorm.  Removed the dust gathered in the fans and am about to get ready to make dinner.



I amazes me how much those fan blades catch. And they can be so hard to get really clean. The dirt of them always seems greasy.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> A study showed that bees are attracted to blue flowers more than any other color. So don't wear blue when you are out there. Green is the best color to wear. Darker colors work best when gardening. Also no perfume of any scent. This includes soap. No, I am not suggesting staying dirty. Just rinse off thoroughly when you shower.
> 
> Down south most folks paint the color of their porch roofs green. Mother Nature is not too fond of green flowers. The leaves of plants are green. Have you ever seen a bee trying to get nectar from the leaves of flowers? Makes sense to me.



When I moved down south, people told me to paint the porch roof blue, so it looks to insects like the sky and they won't build a home there. And bees don't try to get nectar from leaves because leaves don't have nectar and its associated scent. Bees follow scent to nectar.


----------



## CatPat

I just made a posting of a sausage balls recipe and will be making these for dinner! I have some brown and wild rice to put them on and I will put DA's pasta sauce on them.

I am very hungry!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching some series on Netflix. Hemlock Grove or something like that.


----------



## Addie

I have been taking care of the trash. I have five wastebaskets and I know someone comes in the middle of my deep sleep and fills them up. Or I am using those small boxes of dried trash. Just add a cup of water and the wastebaskets are full. I live alone. How can I make so much trash? Maybe all the paper dishes and bowls have something to do with it.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just finished making up a batch of sausage for tomorrows Boliche. And watching the first preseason game of the NHL. Jets and Caps. Woohoo, hockey's back.


----------



## CatPat

We had a nice dinner. DA is tired. I went with Azia on the bike before it is too dark. 

The days are becoming shorter. My favorite time of year is the fall and the winter and the early spring!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## bakechef

Just got some wild hair and decided to shampoo the carpets.  Now that's done, I'm going to chill out.


----------



## GotGarlic

I planted a variety of salad greens in a window box today and cleaned out a quarter of our square garden to make room for new green beans and peas. I'll also be planting spinach, carrots, parsnips and rainbow chard. I still have tomatoes producing in two of the other three quarters, so I'll clean out another one tomorrow. 

I love this time of year when the temperature cools down and we plant the fall garden. Today was absolutely gorgeous: low 70s, low humidity, mostly sunny and a gentle breeze.


----------



## MrsLMB

bakechef said:


> Just got some wild hair and decided to shampoo the carpets. Now that's done, I'm going to chill out.


 
If you have any more of those wild hairs, come on over .. my carpets could use a good cleaning too !

Good on you for doing that job!


----------



## Addie

I have been watching CSpan on the First Ladies of the White House. Spike stopped by as he does every night. He brought me a small container of fried clams. I think maybe clams are going to have to go on the list with scallops and crab meat. My stomach is feeling a little bit queasy. I am allergic to the iodine in seafood. I will know for sure the next time I eat them. I have always been able to eat them. I hope I can continue to do so. One of the clams had a nice big fat belly. YUM!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have been watching CSpan on the First Ladies of the White House. Spike stopped by as he does every night. He brought me a small container of fried clams. I think maybe clams are going to have to go on the list with scallops and crab meat. My stomach is feeling a little bit queasy. I am allergic to the iodine in seafood. I will know for sure the next time I eat them. I have always been able to eat them. I hope I can continue to do so. One of the clams had a nice big fat belly. YUM!


Are you sure it's the clams and not the grease? You said they are fried and the amount of grease left in fried food varies wildly.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Are you sure it's the clams and not the grease? You said they are fried and the amount of grease left in fried food varies wildly.



No, it was the clams. There wasn't a drop of grease in the bottom of the cardboard container. If it was the grease, I would have had an immediate reaction. It is the same feeling I get when I try to eat a scallop that is very high in iodine. All I have to do is one bite, I can taste the iodine and I spit it out. But that one bite is enough to make my stomach queasy a few minutes later. I have never had it happen with clams before. But there were some really big ones in that box. And those could possibly have iodine in them.  (Thank you for the angel)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're sitting in our Sports' Bar eating supper.  Seems we're on west coast time.   I'm at the kitchen table with the baseball game audio (my team is up 7-0  ) while Himself is in his throne watching Ohio State play football.  That game is too close for comfort since the game is only in the 3rd quarter with a little over 4 minutes to go, Buckeyes up 45-27.  Cal isn't a good team and they shouldn't have 27. 

Oh, wait!  What did I hear from the living room?  "Touchdown!"  Buckeyes 52-27.  At least the offense showed up for this game.  Or just maybe the Buckeye defense is out drinking with the Golden Bears defense.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home from a niece's wedding in Joisey.  A very long 4 days full of food, family, and lots of driving!  I'm beat.  Back to work tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome home!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reading up on my new membership to AANAC - American Association of Nursing Assessment Coordinators.  I faxed the info Friday and my member packet showed up by mail today!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Welcome home!!!



Thanks PF!  

Hmm.  Looked in the fridge, nada.  Must spelunk.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Watching Hockey.....Leafs and Philly


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for _Under the Dome_ to come on.  Right now there is something called "football" on.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting for _Under the Dome_ to come on.  Right now there is something called "football" on.


Me too! It's the season finalle tonight  Just finished a small bowl of ice cream. Waiting in anticipation...


----------



## Andy M.

Just watched 'Sleepy Hollow'.  Bizarre, far-fetched.  Not for me.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching District 9.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I just finished watching District 9.



We saw that at the local drive-in a couple years ago.  We really liked it.


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home from a niece's wedding in Joisey.  A very long 4 days full of food, family, and lots of driving!  I'm beat.  Back to work tomorrow.



This is very nice, Dawgluver! Where is Joisey? Is it far from you?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> This is very nice, Dawgluver! Where is Joisey? Is it far from you?
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



Joisey is New Jersey written in the accent that many people who live there have, and they often speak of it using a nickname that drops the New.


----------



## pacanis

Just turned the heat on. Well, actually about thirty minutes ago, before I took a shower. It's only 42 outside and the house needed the chill taken off the air... although the furnace has kicked on 3-4 times already and it's only set to 70. 
Fall may just be here. Plus a couple days ago I noticed that I haven't seen a robin in at least a couple weeks. Brrr.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Just turned the heat on. Well, actually about thirty minutes ago, before I took a shower. It's only 42 outside and the house needed the chill taken off the air... although the furnace has kicked on 3-4 times already and it's only set to 70.
> Fall may just be here. Plus a couple days ago I noticed that I haven't seen a robin in at least a couple weeks. Brrr.



The apartment complex where I live turned the heat on yesterday so it should warm up outside! 

We had geese flying over yesterday and it made me wonder why some geese fly south and some hang out all winter.

Not much color yet, only a few swamp maples!


----------



## pacanis

I just recently heard that geese will not fly south if they have an open water source. I don't know how they know that the water source they used last winter won't freeze this winter... but maybe that's why only some of them stay.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just recently heard that geese will not fly south if they have an open water source. I don't know how they know that the water source they used last winter won't freeze this winter... but maybe that's why only some of them stay.


They also stay the winter in places where people feed them enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> They also stay the winter in places where people feed them enough.



Is this the behavior of all Canadians...if I feed you enough, you'll stay the winter?!?


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just recently heard that geese will not fly south if they have an open water source. *I don't know how they know that the water source they used last winter won't freeze this winter*... but maybe that's why only some of them stay.


That's a very interesting question. Beavers build much thicker dens in years of little snow fall (snow helps insulate). Old timers used to know a lot of that kind of thing. I would love to hear the science on these phenomena. What are the geese, beavers, etc. detecting? We have found out that birds know which way is north because they have magnetoception, a magnetic sense.


----------



## Andy M.

Trying to shop K-Cups with SO and she just went to take a shower.

Has anyone tried Green Mountain Dark Magic?


----------



## pacanis

I have, Andy. I didn't like it. I wish I could remember why, as maybe you would.
So far I'm just regular donut shop brand guy. The dark magic didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I have, Andy. I didn't like it. I wish I could remember why, as maybe you would.
> So far I'm just regular donut shop brand guy. The dark magic didn't appeal to me.



Thanks.  SO and I found some to try.  She ordered some kind of chai.  Bottom line, less than 50 cents a cup.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing after a very tiring shopping trip. First, the health food store, then Costco, then Maxi (local supermarket), and finally the Post Office at the pharmacy at the Fairview (the big local mall, where parking is a nuisance) to pick up a parcel for Stirling. I'm thinking of having an adult beverage before I organize supper, but what?


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I'm relaxing after a very tiring shopping trip. First, the health food store, then Costco, then Maxi (local supermarket), and finally the Post Office at the pharmacy at the Fairview (the big local mall, where parking is a nuisance) to pick up a parcel for Stirling. I'm thinking of having an adult beverage before I organize supper, but what?



It's Fall you are in Canada, how about a Maple Leaf Cocktail.  

Sort of a Canadian Manhattan!

4 parts bourbon
1 part real maple syrup
1 part fresh lemon juice

Shake it in some ice and strain it into a martini glass or leave it on the rocks.  If you need a swizzle stick try a cinnamon stick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Trying to shop K-Cups with SO and she just went to take a shower.
> 
> Has anyone tried Green Mountain Dark Magic?



Yes, it is my constant go to.  Love it!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> It's Fall you are in Canada, how about a Maple Leaf Cocktail.
> 
> Sort of a Canadian Manhattan!
> 
> 4 parts bourbon
> 1 part real maple syrup
> 1 part fresh lemon juice
> 
> Shake it in some ice and strain it into a martini glass or leave it on the rocks.  If you need a swizzle stick try a cinnamon stick.


I like the sound of that. Bourbon is going on the shopping list. Oops, it is on the list. I better make a trip to the SAQ (Quebec Provincial liquor stores) when I'm not doing a lot of other shopping and only getting the "important" stuff. 

I decided on a reverse martini (5 parts dry vermouth, 1 part gin, a splash of lemon, an ice cube, and some green olives).


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm relaxing after a very tiring shopping trip. First, the health food store, then Costco, then Maxi (local supermarket), and finally the Post Office at the pharmacy at the Fairview (the big local mall, where parking is a nuisance) to pick up a parcel for Stirling. I'm thinking of having an adult beverage before I organize supper, but what?



You managed to go to all super large shopping areas. Go for that adult drink. Go for two or more. Then let every one scrounge for themselves for supper.


----------



## Hoot

That Maple Leaf Cocktail sounds interesting....If only I had not had that Maple Flavored Crown Royal....One of the few things in my life I just did not like.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoot said:


> That Maple Leaf Cocktail sounds interesting....If only I had not had that Maple Flavored Crown Royal....One of the few things in my life I just did not like.



What a nasty thing to do to Crown Royal!  Really, maple-flavored?

The maple leaf cocktail sounds really good, though I'm not a bourbon fan.  Might have to give it a shot with brandy.


----------



## Addie

Spike left a while ago. And I have a very early morning appointment with my vascular doctor. So I have to start getting ready. My hair has gotten long so now I have to curl it rather than just a wash and wear style. Fortunately my hair holds a curl, so I need to get into the shower, and then set it so it will all be dry by the time I go back to sleep. I don't like sleeping in curlers. I also have some ironing to do. Even though it expected to be chilly in the morning, I want to wear a dress. 

Two years ago the law in this city was that buildings where the landlords controlled the heat had to turn it on by September 15th. We had 90ºF. heat in October that year. The residents in this building petitioned the City Council and State elected officials to amend the law so that buildings like ours could made our own determination on controlling our own time table. We were heard. This is the first year that we still have our AC past the 15th. Yea! You can fight City Hall and win.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> What a nasty thing to do to Crown Royal!  Really, maple-flavored?....




I agree.  I like it plain with ice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I agree.  I like it plain with ice.



+1.  Good stuff.  We have a friend who drinks it with Coke, a minor travesty.  But it sounds better than maple-flavored Crown.


----------



## Hoot

My experience with maple flavored Crown Royal was bad. I was down at our friendly neighborhood motorcycle club when one of the guys said, "Hoot, try this...." I looked at the bottle which was the same familiar shape that we have come to know and love...albeit, a tick over priced. (IMHO). It seemed interesting with the brown background of the label. But upon opening it and taking a preliminary whiff...it smelled of cheap Old Cabin Maple syrup. I tried a shot and, well ...let's just say that I was not impressed..not even a little. Mind you, this is just my humble opinion, but I can not and will not lay out the money they are asking for this concoction. I wish them well in this venture, but it is ill advised. It is mighty hard to improve on the original.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Just turned the heat on. Well, actually about thirty minutes ago, before I took a shower. It's only 42 outside and the house needed the chill taken off the air...


We got down to 43 last night.  I didn't want to come out from under the covers this morning.  Each time the alarm went off my hand would sneak out, hit the "snooze" and dart right back under the warm covers with the rest of me from the nose on down.  I did set the furnace switch to "on" but set the temp to 63.  Dropped only to 66 in the house, now it's 69 after running the oven.  It might kick on tonight because it's supposed to get a bit cooler.



pacanis said:


> ... although the furnace has kicked on 3-4 times already and it's only set to 70....


*70???*  Wuss.   That's usually our top temperature for the dead of winter with a nor'easter' wailing away outside.  Must be because Himself and I are from hot-blooded Slavic nationalities!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ....I decided on a reverse martini (5 parts dry vermouth, 1 part gin, a splash of lemon, an ice cube, and some green olives).


Those olives look like the best part to me.  Never liked a martini no matter which way I tried it.  As far as gin goes, I could just chew on a juniper spring from my garden and get the same effect for free.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went from temps in the 90‘s to freezing our butts off here too.  I had to laugh, the wedding and reception we attended out East was held at a working farm, with a big tent and no heat.  Thank goodness the men were all wearing suits, because all us wives and girlfriends sure needed those suit jackets!  It was freezing!  We could see our breath.   We all marched around in our little dresses, with our SO's jackets on, quite fashionable.  DH and I are somewhat similar in size, I saw many other women wearing them whose SO's jackets weren't quite as well-fitted, some reached their knees.  Lots of very cold jacketless men.

I'm still recooperating.  Much travel and merriment, and then back to work.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*phew*  Finally able to breathe again.  The last two innings of my ballgame were really...exciting.  We won!


----------



## pacanis

The "plot" thickens...
My hornets' nest needed another dose of dust, which I did a couple days ago.  I looked at it this morning and whadaya know, part of their honeycomb was outside the nest along with a tidy little fresh pile of some animal's scat. 
When I looked in on the nest a few days ago I wondered where all the dead hornets had gone that were laying outside the hole. I thought maybe the living hornts moved them off somewhere, but now I they were eaten and whatever it was went into the nest (now that they were all dead) and ate the larvae, too.
Interesting. I wonder what would do that? I know I have a mink out back, so who knows. Maybe he comes up by the house.


----------



## Hoot

I know that skunks will dig up a nest and eat the larvae, I reckon a mink would too.
Oughta be some tracks nearby.


----------



## pacanis

The nest isn't really dug up, Hoot. Maybe the mouth of their tunnel is larger, but just maybe. Nothing looks disturbed. And no tracks because it's in an area I have red bark in. 
And my mistake, there are still some stragglers using the nest, but they must be so preoccupied with putting things back together they are ignoring me now, even though I'm right on top of them. Before they would go out of their way to let me know there was a nest nearby.
I have no idea how far back in it goes, but perhaps I ought to dump some soapy water in there. I'm just not sure if soapy water will kill my shrub. I know it won't harm grass, but something is telling me it will weeds, including some shrubs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Actually, Pac, soapy water can be used to knock off aphids and spider mites from all sorts of plants and shrubs, it shouldn't hurt it as long as it's not too strong.


----------



## Chef Munky

Waiting patiently. Ever so quietly to pounce on the mailman. Shhhhh.
 Had to have those cast iron skillets. They should be here this morning.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Not a happy morning in this house or family. My daughter saw her oncologist and the news is .....

She has to stay on the chemo for another year. The tumor has shrunk, but not as much as they had hoped for. The chemo is so debilitating. I need a corner to go cry in.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Actually, Pac, soapy water can be used to knock off aphids and spider mites from all sorts of plants and shrubs, it shouldn't hurt it as long as it's not too strong.


 
Really. When I was researching foliage killer (Credit, Cornerstone or one of them) and exposure to dogs' feet the company I called told me it was basically soapy water  
They told me to wait until it dried and I'd be fine. And I have been in that regard, but I always thought that meant soapy water was bad for weedy things.

I think I'll do some Googling. Obviously the dust is not getting into all the nooks and crannies. I think about 3 gal of soapy water dumped in should do the trick. I guess either way the shrub wasn't that expensive.


----------



## pacanis

son-of-a-gun. Look like I'll be giving the leftover hornets a bubble bath later tonight or tomorrow morning. Thanks Dawg.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Really. When I was researching foliage killer (Credit, Cornerstone or one of them)...




I was talking to the condo association's landscape contractor about Roundup and the home versions that include soap and salt.  He said the key ingredient in the mix is salt.  The soapy water is there to get the mixture to cling to the foliage so it can do its work.

I vaguely remember a conservation tip where you can use dishwater to water your garden to save fresh water...

All that said, I'm not responsible if your bush dies.  I'll just blame the damage to the roots from the bees.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Really. When I was researching foliage killer (Credit, Cornerstone or one of them) and exposure to dogs' feet the company I called told me it was basically soapy water
> They told me to wait until it dried and I'd be fine. And I have been in that regard, but I always thought that meant soapy water was bad for weedy things.
> 
> I think I'll do some Googling. Obviously the dust is not getting into all the nooks and crannies. I think about 3 gal of soapy water dumped in should do the trick. I guess either way the shrub wasn't that expensive.



My mother always threw the dishwashing water out the back door on the little garden we had right there. Those plants grew like mad. I don't know if it was the soap, warm water, or all the little pieces of food that composted. The plants closest to the door always were bigger than the rest of the little patch. I remember the radishes most. Those things were almost baseball size. the other end of the rows, very small.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> son-of-a-gun. Look like I'll be giving the leftover hornets a bubble bath later tonight or tomorrow morning. Thanks Dawg.



 Good one Pac.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> son-of-a-gun. Look like I'll be giving the leftover hornets a bubble bath later tonight or tomorrow morning. Thanks Dawg.



  You're welcome, Pac!

Yeah, Roundup came to my mind too.  I think the salt collapses the plant cells or something like that.  A friend's son, who was in school to be a landscaper, pointed out you could drink Roundup, though I wouldn't.

Along with dishwater, some save washing machine water and bath water to water their plants.  It's called gray water.


----------



## pacanis

Salt, huh? Apparently the herbicide people were keep their "secret ingredient" from me


----------



## Dawgluver

Glyphosate is the salt in Roundup, I think.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glyphosate is the generic name for the brand-name herbicide Roundup. The patent has expired, so there are lots of other names for the same product. It's a type of salt, but not table salt. Here's more information: Glyphosate General Fact Sheet


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When Katie H. posted the homemade weed killer recipe (4 cups vinegar-1/4 cup salt-1 TBSP liquid detergent) I asked if you could replant soon afterwards.  Round-Up has different wait times depending on what you are putting in that dirt.  She didn't know, it appears MA doesn't have the "County Extension Service" I had back home...so I took to the internet.  It seems the SALT is what gets into the soil and prevents regrowth.  As in, don't put salt in a garden if you want to be sure nothing grows in that spot for a long long time.  Soapy water has been used for help in the garden/lawn for ages.  I remember my Mom stoppering up the utility tub the washer drained into, then carrying buckets of the soapy water out to throw on the front lawn.  Up popped the grubs...and it was my job to pick them up and dump them into an old can with a bit of kerosene.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> When Katie H. posted the homemade weed killer recipe (4 cups vinegar-1/4 cup salt-1 TBSP liquid detergent) I asked if you could replant soon afterwards.  Round-Up has different wait times depending on what you are putting in that dirt.  She didn't know, it appears MA doesn't have the "County Extension Service" I had back home...



Every state has an extension service/office, although it might be associated with a city or town rather than a county In Massachusetts, it's based at UMass.-Amherst: UMass.-Amherst Research and Extension


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Not a happy morning in this house or family. My daughter saw her oncologist and the news is .....
> 
> She has to stay on the chemo for another year. The tumor has shrunk, but not as much as they had hoped for. The chemo is so debilitating. I need a corner to go cry in.


(((Hugs Addie)))


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Not a happy morning in this house or family. My daughter saw her oncologist and the news is .....
> 
> She has to stay on the chemo for another year. The tumor has shrunk, but not as much as they had hoped for. The chemo is so debilitating. I need a corner to go cry in.



Oh no. I am so very sorry, Addie. I shall be praying more for you and your daughter. I send you many hugs.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Every state has an extension service/office, although it might be associated with a city or town rather than a county In Massachusetts, it's based at UMass.-Amherst: UMass.-Amherst Research and Extension


Leave it to our resident Master Gardener to find it.   I did run across that on the state website but it seemed like it might not be as helpful as I wanted.  Picky broad, I know.  Ultimately, I found an answer long before I'll find the energy to go out into the garden and get some work done.  OTOH the snows will be coming around in a few months and hide everything.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sure the cold will drive my remaining hornets out, too... but that didn't stop me from pouring 4 gal on soapy water down their hole this morning


----------



## greitas

Anybody tryied GTA 5? My kids spent last 2 nights playing this game


----------



## Hoot

My kids....Well, they really ain't kids, my youngest is 22...love to play those video games.
They are always after me to try it but those controls got too many buttons!
BTW...Welcome to D.C., greitas!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Not a happy morning in this house or family. My daughter saw her oncologist and the news is .....
> 
> She has to stay on the chemo for another year. The tumor has shrunk, but not as much as they had hoped for. The chemo is so debilitating. I need a corner to go cry in.



I'm truly sorry to hear this news about your daughter, Addie. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Addie)))



Thank you TL and Cat. I am still in my corner. Hopefully I can come out of it in a day of so. It is time to face the real reality of her cancer. Only 5% of the patients who have this type survive past three or more years. I knew this when I first got the news last year. But I have been clinging to that 5%. I can't let go of it now. At least it hasn't spread any further. I wish you could see the scar on her scalp. It starts right at the middle of her head in front, goes back to the middle of the top and down to the side just above her ear. That is how much skull they had to remove in order to get to all of the tumor. After surgery the tumor was reduced to single a cm number. They couldn't remove all of the tumor without removing some of her brain. So it is that little piece that doesn't want to go. And any day it could break out again. Another full year of chemo. It makes her so sick. And I can't do a single thing to make her better. 

I don't know which is harder. Getting a phone call that your youngest daughter  has been murdered or one that says you other daughter has brain cancer with a very small chance of survival. I need to get rid of these morbid thoughts.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Thank you TL and Cat. I am still in my corner. Hopefully I can come out of it in a day of so. It is time to face the real reality of her cancer. Only 5% of the patients who have this type survive past three or more years. I knew this when I first got the news last year. But I have been clinging to that 5%. I can't let go of it now. At least it hasn't spread any further. I wish you could see the scar on her scalp. It starts right at the middle of her head in front, goes back to the middle of the top and down to the side just above her ear. That is how much skull they had to remove in order to get to all of the tumor. After surgery the tumor was reduced to single a cm number. They couldn't remove all of the tumor without removing some of her brain. So it is that little piece that doesn't want to go. And any day it could break out again. Another full year of chemo. It makes her so sick. And I can't do a single thing to make her better.
> 
> I don't know which is harder. Getting a phone call that your youngest daughter  has been murdered or one that says you other daughter has brain cancer with a very small chance of survival. I need to get rid of these morbid thoughts.



{{{{hugs too, Addie}}}}. Hard to know what to say, other than we pray she will beat the odds!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> {{{{hugs too, Addie}}}}. Hard to know what to say, other than we pray she will beat the odds!



Thank you Dawg. I need to go back into my corner right now. I am too old for all of this. I thought my job was done. But I guess not. The kids never stop needing you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Thank you Dawg. I need to go back into my corner right now. I am too old for all of this. I thought my job was done. But I guess not. The kids never stop needing you.



Your daughter knows how much you love and support her.  That's the most important thing you can do.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I'm sure the cold will drive my remaining hornets out, too... but that didn't stop me from pouring 4 gal on soapy water down their hole this morning



Well, thank goodness they're clean if they're still around.  Nobody likes cold, dirty hornets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I don't know which is harder. Getting a phone call that your youngest daughter  has been murdered or one that says you other daughter has brain cancer with a very small chance of survival. I need to get rid of these morbid thoughts.



It's very hard when a band aid, a hug and a kiss are ineffective...but they are given with a Mother's Love.  Take heart, Addie and enjoy the time you _have_, not the time you won't.  Today, _NOW_, is _your_ time.  My thoughts and prayers go with you and your family.  Hugs


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's very hard when a band aid, a hug and a kiss are ineffective...but they are given with a Mother's Love.  Take heart, Addie and enjoy the time you _have_, not the time you won't.  Today, _NOW_, is _your_ time.  My thoughts and prayers go with you and your family.  Hugs



Thank you PF. I am over my Pity Party. Teddy has the ability to bring me out of it. If I do nothing else, I have to stay positive for my daughter. Thank you for caring and for the angels. I still think they are watching over her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's very hard when a band aid, a hug and a kiss are ineffective...but they are given with a Mother's Love.  Take heart, Addie and enjoy the time you _have_, not the time you won't.  Today, _NOW_, is _your_ time.  My thoughts and prayers go with you and your family.  Hugs



+1, especially (hug) and .  I went through cancer with my Great Aunt (who was like my Grandma since I never had any grandparents...) and my Dad, my best friend in the whole entire world.  Enjoy your time together today, because no one is guaranteed tomorrow.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Not a happy morning in this house or family. My daughter saw her oncologist and the news is .....
> 
> She has to stay on the chemo for another year. The tumor has shrunk, but not as much as they had hoped for. The chemo is so debilitating. I need a corner to go cry in.


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> I agree.  I like it plain with ice.


Me too!  My drink of choice.




Busy getting ready for a rummage sale at our house in the morning.

I will be ready for one after this!


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


>



Thank you JoAnn.


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking coffee, printing tax returns for a client, and drying laundry. Then I have to get ready to visit my mummy-in-law in Cornwall, ON (~100 km drive). We are celebrating her 75th birthday. Stirling went by train yesterday. I don't want to leave Shreddy alone for more than about 24 hours at the moment. He's off the thyroid cat food in anticipation of the radioactive iodine treatment, so he is *hungry* most of the time. He needs the food so he won't lose too much more weight with that hyperactive thyroid.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm mucking out the sunroom.  Gad, there are so many papers and such!

I WAS planning to pick more apples, but DH loaned out our apple picker pole without consulting me


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I slept in so the plans I made are moot, alternate plan as soon as I wake up.


----------



## pacanis

I've been busy. After work I headed to Verizon to exchange my phone for a new one. The software stopped working in the old one (two weeks old) for some of its functions. And Verizon being up by the mall I had to wonder if the Christmas sales had started already. Traffic today is absolutely horrible. Everybody is out. Some guy came up to me and started talking to me to help pass  the time waiting my turn at Verizon anyway.
Then I threaded my way northeast and hit Giant Eagle for a few things that I need for tomorrow's meals. I also picked up some items for Snip's curry mussels, which I plan on making tonight. Man I wish this rain would stop. Sure makes for a miserable day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I want to go take a walk down by the river.  Wish it WOULD rain, that would make it even more fun.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got the mail today, and found DH now has a Redbook magazine with a subscription.  Huh?  DH said he did not subscribe.  Of course, there's no place to call and cancel, so I went online and canceled.  No indication as to how we got it.  DH's subscription was good till 2015.

I'm puzzled.  Years ago, I was sent mags from Gun and Rifle, and Soldier of Fortune mags, on two separate occasions.  I figured it was because someone found my name and address from a catalog or mag, and filled in the subscription card and sent it in as a prank.  Back then, I was able to call and cancel.

I'm scrupulous about shredding anything with any identifying information, including name and address.  So how the heck did this happen?


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to fill up cat food bowls and head to Ontario. It has just started raining here and it's raining harder in Ontario. Oh well, I guess the drive will take a little longer today.


----------



## Katie H

No rain here.  Thank God!   Yesterday was a real experience.  From just after noon until about 6 p.m. we received slightly over 6 1/2 inches of rain.  You'd never know it to see the sun shining today.  Yeah!

Believe it or not, I'm about to roll out the wrapping paper and wrap Christmas gifts.  I'm nearly done with the annual task of collecting/making/buying gifts and have the desire today to get those ready to be shipped wrapped and boxed.

For some reason I have the feeling this fall is going to be ultra busy and I'd better strike while the iron is hot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Be safe taxy, and have a nice visit!  Happy Birthday to your MIL.  75 is a good one to celebrate.  Heck, IMO every one after 50 is good! 

Hope Shreddy doesn't have separation anxiety while you guys are gone...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well...Shrek didn't like my idea of dropping me off at the walking bridge and waiting for me a mile downstream.  So he dropped me off at the guitar store and I walked home from there.  45 min walk, not bad.  I beat him home by 20 mins.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well...Shrek didn't like my idea of dropping me off at the walking bridge and waiting for me a mile downstream.  So he dropped me off at the guitar store and I walked home from there.  45 min walk, not bad.  I beat him home by 20 mins.



Did he get lost?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

First he looked at guitars and schmoozed with the store owner (who says we have bought more from him than any of his other customers) and then somehow he ended up at Wallyworld to buy all new replacement underwear.


----------



## pacanis

Nice detour, lol.


----------



## Chef Munky

Weatherman lied! "Chance of rain" Doubted it. So I opened up every window in the house. Just had a 30min marathon run. Running around closing them all again. I'm getting too old for that stuff. It's pouring outside. Mopping floors wasn't on the agenda today.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Not a happy morning in this house or family. My daughter saw her oncologist and the news is .....
> 
> She has to stay on the chemo for another year. The tumor has shrunk, but not as much as they had hoped for. The chemo is so debilitating. I need a corner to go cry in.


I am so sorry Addie. I must have missed your post somewhere along the way. I will continue to pray for your daughter & you, my heart goes out to you both!!  Try to look to the positive as difficult as it may seem at times.  I pray the tumor continues to shrink so she can go into remission, nothing is impossible.  Take care.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am so sorry Addie. I must have missed your post somewhere along the way. I will continue to pray for your daughter & you, my heart goes out to you both!!  Try to look to the positive as difficult as it may seem at times.  I pray the tumor continues to shrink so she can go into remission, nothing is impossible.  Take care.



Thank you SB. I am beginning to get my fight back. I am going to go see her tomorrow. She lives about 30 seconds away from me, but I never know what days she is feeling up to company. So we mostly talk on the phone. But I have the need to hug her.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Be safe taxy, and have a nice visit!  Happy Birthday to your MIL.  75 is a good one to celebrate.  Heck, IMO every one after 50 is good!
> 
> Hope Shreddy doesn't have separation anxiety while you guys are gone...



Thanks CG. The drive was interesting. There were lots of lane closures on the highway because of construction. The rain went from normal wipers to intermittent to fast to slow down because of reduced visibility and back. I was surprised that it only added 15 minutes longer than the usual 1 hour.


----------



## Dawgluver

We got most of the apples out of the tree.  Since I don't spray, many ain't pretty. (insert Joni Mitchell song here.) Of course, some really good looking ones are still way at the top, out of reach, even with a tall ladder and an extra long apple picker.  And a lot of really good apples fell, and got bruised, but are still useable.  I do have a bunch of nearly perfect eating apples, those will go in the fridge.  The rest will be cooked into sauce and apple butter.  Overall, got 3 grocery bags full between yesterday and today, making about 6 bags total this year  with a bunch more pitched into the woods as they were too damaged to salvage.  The critters seem to enjoy them.

Roasting more cherry toms, picked some nice basil.  And I have GOT to do something with all my cukes, probably more freezer bread and butter pickles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

About to attack the pantry...who knows what's in there.


----------



## bakechef

Just took out some baguettes made with my new french bread pan.  They look pretty good.  Next project is to get the perfect score on the top of the bread.  The cuts didn't open up as much as I'd like.  But still looks OK


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> About to attack the pantry...who knows what's in there.



Just did that the other day.  Added some small shelves so now every section of wall space has shelving, which makes me happy!  Had to make room for the wedding gifts!

It was a good chance to get the food donations packed up for the food bank.


----------



## Katie H

bakechef said:


> Just took out some baguettes made with my new french bread pan.  They look pretty good.  Next project is to get the perfect score on the top of the bread.  The *cuts didn't open up* as much as I'd like.  But still looks OK



Instead of using a blade or lame, try cutting with a pair of sharp scissors.


----------



## bakechef

Katie H said:


> Instead of using a blade or lame, try cutting with a pair of sharp scissors.



Thanks for the tip!  Just my first attempt at making a legit baguette.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got sidetracked by the stove area...there are bottles of things we don't even use fast enough to leave them by the stove.  And I moved all the breakfast cereal back to the pantry.  Have to stop being lazy.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Finishing making dinner to have with Sprout and her girls. Roast beef, Sprout is bringing baked potatoes, just put the yorkshire pudding in the oven, and a mix of fresh sliced veggies. Should be a good dinner. Hoping the yorkshire pudding turns out. Never made it before. Looked easy enough but I've totally flopped before on stuff that looked "easy enough".


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from the pool. Dh & the daughter didn't want to do anything today.


----------



## Andy M.

After breakfast, spent the morning and early afternoon doing a thorough cleaning of the kitchen.  pparantly I'm a slob.

Had to roll the fridge out to clean up the residue from a bottle of root beer that busted.  Found a fair amount of dust back there too.  Considering that whenever we drop an ice cube, it gets kicked under the fridge to melt and evaporate, it wasn't as bad as I thought it might have been.


----------



## pacanis

You're a brave man, Andy.
I have appliances that no way am I pulling them away from the wall until they die


----------



## Addie

I just finished watching "Last Tango In Halifax" on PBS. (Love the show!) There is a segment where the two main characters have a scare with a ghost.

So my question is:

"Does the average Brit believe in ghosts?" And has any member across the pond seen any?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> You're a brave man, Andy.
> I have appliances that no way am I pulling them away from the wall until they die



It wasn't my idea.


----------



## radhuni

Our festive season is starting from mid of October so I am sewing new pillow covers and new curtains.


----------



## taxlady

We got back from visiting the mummy-in-law a couple of hours ago. The drive was stressful. Because of construction there were long stretches of the highway (limited access, divided highway) with just one lane or two very narrow lanes with movable concrete dividers right at the edges of the lanes.

Shreddy had finished all four bowls of food and was very anxious to get some more. I'm lucky, he doesn't get mad at me for going away.

Now, I'm relaxing with a glass of Scotch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm playing "Torment-a-Cat".  To play, you need to let them go to sleep and then start playing with their tail.  The tail twitches, flops and slaps.  Then she finally wakes up, giving me the Kraken eye...stands up, turns over and back to sleep.  Repeat...


----------



## CatPat

Ha! I lightly touch my cats' backs on the top of the fur about two inches from the beginning of the tail until their skins begin to be twitching. They will miauw at me and roll to their other side. As Princess Fiona said, "Repeat...."

As with my dog Azia, when she is sleeping I whisper to her ear, "Bacon." She jumps up and flies to my kitchen. I give her the doggie bacon there out of the canister.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## bakechef

Oscar lies.  Rob is in charge of giving him treats, but if I come down stairs later, he pretends like he never got any.

This morning I cooked bacon, so he was super friendly.  We give him bits of bacon, but only the meat part, he won't eat the fatty part and tries to bury it.  I swear I never nurtured this spoiled behavior.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Oscar lies.  Rob is in charge of giving him treats, but if I come down stairs later, he pretends like he never got any.
> 
> This morning I cooked bacon, so he was super friendly.  We give him bits of bacon, but only the meat part, he won't eat the fatty part and tries to bury it.  I swear I never nurtured this spoiled behavior.



I nurtured every bad eating habit poor little Latté has.  It was done for a good cause, to make her gain weight so we could get her spayed.  She was driving us crazy trying to call all the toms outside to come looooove her.  Consequently there are things I cannot eat unless I am willing to share and she inspects everything I eat to see if it's good for cats.

Smudge, on the other hand, only eats cat food and will take a lick or two of butter.


----------



## CatPat

Misty and Kali will eat nearly anything! So will Azia. Leftover portions of our food is put to them, and they clean it all up!

I make my cats' treats. I blend with a fork tuna and finely shredded cheddar cheese, and put a heaping tablespoon of this in their little bowls. I top this with a whole sardine and pour some milk over it. They love this! They eat this every night before I go to bed.

For Azia, I put the 6 ox tails into water just to cover a little bit, and put in a packet of the dry au jus gravy mix and put on low boil until it is cooked down and becomes a little bit thick. I cut up beef cheekmeat or tongue in medium cubes of 1". I put 1/2 cup of cubed beef cheekmeat or tongue into her treat bowl and pour 1/2 cup of the gravy and stock over this, and then give her one ox tail bone to chew upon for the night and the next day.

They do like this! Is there a pet recipe place to where I could post these homemade treats?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> They do like this! Is there a pet recipe place to where I could post these homemade treats?
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



It looks like pet food recipes are going in the General Cooking Forum.


----------



## CatPat

Okay, thank you! I shall find it.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This link, Cat: General Cooking - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And what to my wondering eyes did appear?
But a didgeridoo and
I boxed Shrek round the ear...


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought some Christmas presents today. One is a Green Bay Packer pillow and the other is a Chicago Bears pillow. We have a divided house.


----------



## pacanis

Perfect for pillow fights.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work, it's been a LOOOOONG weekend.


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> Perfect for pillow fights.



I have to be careful, I'm caught in the middle. I have to be for both teams.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What I don't understand...I finally get a nightshirt with Shrek's team on it and he has switched allegiance.  Last year and years before it was all Steelers, now it's Broncos and Seahawks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What I don't understand...I finally get a nightshirt with Shrek's team on it and he has switched allegiance.  Last year and years before it was all Steelers, now it's Broncos and Seahawks.



Keep that pillow handy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, a little pillow therapy is always in the back of my mind...


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was going to jump in the shower and go run some errands this morning.

I just looked at the clock and noticed the time.

Maybe I'll watch an old episode of Perry Mason, fix lunch and take a nap! 

Life in the fast lane!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> I was going to jump in the shower and go run some errands this morning.
> 
> I just looked at the clock and noticed the time.
> 
> Maybe I'll watch an old episode of Perry Mason, fix lunch and take a nap!
> 
> Life in the fast lane!



Hey, slow down there.  You can only burn the candle at both ends for so long...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Hey, slow down there.  You can only burn the candle at both ends for so long...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What I don't understand...I finally get a nightshirt with Shrek's team on it and he has switched allegiance.  Last year and years before it was all Steelers, now it's Broncos and Seahawks.


That's probably because both Seattle and Denver are on top of their divisions undefeated and the Pukesburg Squeelers (sorry if I offend and Pittsburg residents but my disdain is solely for the football team) have an even worse record (0-3) than pac's & my Brownies (at 1-2). So far this football season is looking up for me.   (Wait till next week... )


----------



## pacanis

Cincinnati will be a test alright.
But at least they have good chili.


----------



## taxlady

I'm lying on the couch reading and feeling not so hot. I have a stomach ache, a head ache, and I'm feeling weak. Phooey.


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> I'm lying on the couch reading and feeling not so hot. I have a stomach ache, a head ache, and I'm feeling weak. Phooey.



Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm lying on the couch reading and feeling not so hot. I have a stomach ache, a head ache, and I'm feeling weak. Phooey.



Yuck!  Feel better soon, Taxy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's probably because both Seattle and Denver are on top of their divisions undefeated and the *Pukesburg Squeelers *(sorry if I offend and Pittsburg residents but my disdain is solely for the football team) have an even worse record (0-3) than pac's & my Brownies (at 1-2). So far this football season is looking up for me.   (Wait till next week... )



Shrek is ROFL...or he's having a seizure...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm lying on the couch reading and feeling not so hot. I have a stomach ache, a head ache, and I'm feeling weak. Phooey.



Ah Tax, I'm sorry, I hope you feel better.  Hugs!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Hope you get to feeling better soon, Taxy!  




I just got back from the pool (swimming lessons)  I have been working on learning the flip at the end of the lap. So. I practiced sumersaults in the water, it feels like I drank half the pool tonight. I am hoping it gets easier, I should have tried this at least 20 years ago!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks ladies. I seem to have a temperature, but don't know how much 'cause we can't find the thermometer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gee taxy, I hope you feel better quick.  I suppose your temp isn't too high as long as you're not hallucinating!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today I came across a shot glass that is marked *Approved L.L.B.O.*

I've done some snooping on the internet and found that LLBO stands for
Liquor Licensing Board of Ontario.

Does anyone know if these were required for Canadian bars and restaurants, how old it might be etc.....

Just curious, I never have noticed this before.

Thanks, B


----------



## Katie H

Just arrived home after several hours in Paris....Tennessee, that is.

We drove down to do some shopping for our lunatic dog - a new collar - and to enjoy a barbecue sandwich at our favorite barbecue joint, Trolinger's.  We also brought home a slab of ribs for supper.   Yum!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Aunt Bea said:


> Today I came across a shot glass that is marked *Approved L.L.B.O.*
> 
> I've done some snooping on the internet and found that LLBO stands for
> Liquor Licensing Board of Ontario.
> 
> Does anyone know if these were required for Canadian bars and restaurants, how old it might be etc.....
> 
> Just curious, I never have noticed this before.
> 
> Thanks, B


 Back in the early 70's I bartended and we were required to use those to show the customer that they weren't getting ripped off. With more and more automated dispensers they gind of disappeared. 

I'l bet the measurements are in oz. rather than mL.


----------



## MrsLMB

Aunt Bea said:


> Today I came across a shot glass that is marked *Approved L.L.B.O.*
> 
> I've done some snooping on the internet and found that LLBO stands for
> Liquor Licensing Board of Ontario.
> 
> Does anyone know if these were required for Canadian bars and restaurants, how old it might be etc.....
> 
> Just curious, I never have noticed this before.
> 
> Thanks, B


 
Did a quick search and found this 
2 LLBO SHOT GLASSES North West, Calgary

Between this and what Rocket said, hope these help you !


----------



## Aunt Bea

MrsLMB said:


> Did a quick search and found this
> 2 LLBO SHOT GLASSES North West, Calgary
> 
> Between this and what Rocket said, hope these help you !





Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Back in the early 70's I bartended and we were required to use those to show the customer that they weren't getting ripped off. With more and more automated dispensers they gind of disappeared.
> 
> I'l bet the measurements are in oz. rather than mL.



Yes it is measured in ounces, 1 oz., 1 1/4oz. 1 1/2oz. and full to the lip 2 oz.

I'm not sure where it came from, my Mother or oldest Brother must have pinched it on a trip to Canada! 

Thank you both for your help on this!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Yes it is measured in ounces, 1 oz., 1 1/4oz. 1 1/2oz. and full to the lip 2 oz.
> 
> I'm not sure where it came from, my Mother or oldest Brother must have pinched it on a trip to Canada!
> 
> Thank you both for your help on this!


Those are Imperial ounces. 
1 Imperial fluid ounce = 28.4131 ml.
1 US fluid ounce = 29.5735 ml.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Those are Imperial ounces.
> 1 Imperial fluid ounce = 28.4131 ml.
> 1 US fluid ounce = 29.5735 ml.


 
Dang Canadian always trying to rip us off on our shots of BV 

Feeling better today, Taxy?


----------



## Chef Munky

Debating if I should start cutting into some gorgeous material. Maybe we don't need a new comforter.
The old one is already broke in. Dogs love it.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gee taxy, I hope you feel better quick.  I suppose your temp isn't too high as long as you're not hallucinating!


No hallucinations, good point.


pacanis said:


> Dang Canadian always trying to rip us off on our shots of BV
> 
> Feeling better today, Taxy?


Not really. Not quite as weak.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Those are Imperial ounces.
> 1 Imperial fluid ounce = 28.4131 ml.
> 1 US fluid ounce = 29.5735 ml.



That is truly un-American, no wonder I have to fill it up to the rim!


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready for a 1.5 hour planned power outage. HydroQuébec is doing some maintenance.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

At least they warned you, right?   But since you're on right now I guess they got the power up just fine.  Good!

I'm avoiding work - the job I do the best.  If I get any lazier I'm going to turn into a cat.   Since I'm not flexible enough to groom in places not proper to mention I guess I'd better go do something.

Time to start working on dinner.  Wonder if I'll get that apple pie made tonight...


----------



## taxlady

Yup, they warned me about the power outage this past weekend. An automated, electronically generated voice told me by phone.

Actually, I stayed online for a while after the power went out. My laptop had a full battery, as did my phone. I set the phone to be a portable Wi-Fi hotspot.


----------



## pacanis

An automated message told me today that my electric meter was going to be read in the next couple days and to have any dogs inside... stupid electric company. Only in America.

I'm watching that disturbing movie again, There's Something About Kevin.


----------



## simonbaker

Busy day at work, then onto 2.5 hours in the gym, I am ready for bed, g'nite all!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> An automated message told me today that my electric meter was going to be read in the next couple days and to have any dogs inside... stupid electric company. Only in America.
> 
> I'm watching that disturbing movie again, There's Something About Kevin.


They installed a new electric meter this summer. They read it remotely. No concern about dogs (or aggressive cats).


----------



## CatPat

I just remembered I should have posted something very important to me! I was spending a few minutes of quiet time with my two cats and my dog.

I posted of Mamma's message to all of you. She likes you all but was unable to sign in tonight. She said she was very proud of me to choose this nice social website. 

I am thinking of Mamma and Papa. I can not wait until November! 

I am also writing to my journal. I feel I have very nice feelings for my nice friends here. I am closer to you on this website than I am to any classmates. I have told Mamma of this. It is when I said this of you to her and asked her again please to join us, she said she shall. I am so happy! Now I have all of you and my Mamma here.

Papa likes this website also. Mamma has told him of it, and I have spoken of this to him also. My parents and DA are my most very, very best friends. I am so very blessed by God to be with them and to have them in my life so very much.

I am sitting here before my computer typing these words from my heart and just having so very much to be grateful for that I am often overcome to very happy tears sometimes.

Oh and another thing I shall do. I shall try very hard to never end all the postings I do without saying one thing to all of you. Thank you for to be here for me. Thank you for being so very kind to my Mamma. Thank you for making me to understand more about my life and my new country, and thank you all for just being alive and on this website.

God bless you all. You all have made me to be very grateful of you.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cat, we're glad you landed here at DC and have become online friends with us.  But you're young and in a new place - make sure you make friends with people out in the real world.  It's easier to share a piece of pie with someone across the table than someone across the world.


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cat, we're glad you landed here at DC and have become online friends with us.  But you're young and in a new place - make sure you make friends with people out in the real world.  It's easier to share a piece of pie with someone across the table than someone across the world.



I try to, Cooking Goddess. I try to become acquainted with the classmates but they are always interested to the boys and the Facebooks and they do not seem to be very serious about this education. They do not like my music, and I do not like their music either. 

They ask the strange questions of why I can not go out to socialize. I explain I must assist to DA and they ask me of why I care of an old woman. They become very irritated when I will not let them ride in my Joy. They say to put away DA to a nursing place. I have no more of dealings with them. I am nice and polite with them, but that is enough for me.

Gwen is the dearest friend, and many in our community like me, and I like them. But they are all older from me. Mamma says I am in the time of life when I have these responsibilities and this socializing must come later. I have to put DA always first and I always do so.

I owe my Mamma and Papa the obligation of to attend to DA always and to do my duty to her well. I also owe my parents to try to make the best of grades. I owe to myself to always do my very best in everything as I can.

I hope I have explained this well? I am attempting to let you know of my life.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

Cat, you have explained the difficulty very well. I hope you find some young people whose priorities are closer to your own. I understand that you're busy but it's also important to have real-life friends. 

What year are you in at school? Freshman? Junior? Maybe as time goes on, and the classes are more specific to your major, you will find people who take their education more seriously.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cat,

I have the utmost respect for you in your caring for DA.  I take care of those older people who have been put in a nursing home.  I try to make their days filled with joy and happiness and hope I help to not make them feel lonely and set aside.  I am so very sorry you have not met anyone in real life who admire and respect you for what you are doing.  We need more people like you!


----------



## Dawgluver

I have all of Mom's jewelry, and upon cleaning found a lovely silver bracelet that she'd jerryrigged with pieces of wire where the jump rings should be.  I removed the wire and replaced with cut down jump rings.  The bracelet is closed with a magnet, strangest thing ever, but I fixed it.  

Suddenly, I discovered the bracelet was missing!  Huh.  I tracked around the house and gardens, everywhere I'd been, no bracelet.  Then an "aha" moment, I looked, and it was in the dog food bag!


----------



## pacanis

Good catch. Makes you wonder how much jewelry might have been lost in a bag of kibble.

I'm sitting here watching TV, waiting for a steak to thaw and noticing the lack of posting on this forum lately...


----------



## Dawgluver

I took the day off, guess the only thing I noticed was how much faster the day goes by when I take it off!

Almost got the dining room table cleaned off so it might be useable at some time.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Good catch. Makes you wonder how much jewelry might have been lost in a bag of kibble.
> 
> I'm sitting here watching TV, waiting for a steak to thaw and noticing the lack of posting on this forum lately...



I notice that too, seems like wasting time takes more of an effort these days!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I notice that too,* seems like wasting time takes more of an effort these days!*


----------



## taxlady

We are having Margaritas to celebrate the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It always slows down when the kids go back to school.  Folks now have large amounts of time in which to accomplish something.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I notice that too, seems like wasting time takes more of an effort these days!


 
  Ain't that the truth!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It always slows down when the kids go back to school. Folks now have large amounts of time in which to accomplish something.


 
Say what? You sound like you have your DC admin hat on.
It used to be it always slows down in the summer. Now it always slows down when school starts up in the Fall? 
Lets just say it's slowing down regardless


----------



## KatyCooks

I'm about to watch the first episode of a new series called "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D" (new to the UK that is).    Though I have to say, I don't have high hopes for it.    Anyone watching it in the US/Canada?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> We are having Margaritas to celebrate the weekend.



  Love the sombrero mariachi guy!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Love the sombrero mariachi guy!


I think he's a real cutey. This is where he lives: http://www.millan.net/minimations/smileys/fiesta.gif


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> I'm about to watch the first episode of a new series called "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D" (new to the UK that is).    Though I have to say, I don't have high hopes for it.    Anyone watching it in the US/Canada?



Yes, and I am already loving it.  Ron Glass got a standing ovation when he walked on screen!!!  We are watching it on DVR.  But then, I don't think Joss Whedon can go wrong...  It's on right NOW!!!


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, and I am already loving it. Ron Glass got a standing ovation when he walked on screen!!! We are watching it on DVR. But then, I don't think Joss Whedon can go wrong... It's on right NOW!!!


 
Well, I'm half way through the pilot episode - good to see "Gunn" from Angel. So far, I am enjoying it more than I had expected from the rather uninspiring trailers I had seen for it. 

And yes, Mr Whedon does make a lot of good stuff!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Well, I'm half way through the pilot episode - good to see "Gunn" from Angel. So far, I am enjoying it more than I had expected from the rather uninspiring trailers I had seen for it.
> 
> And yes, Mr Whedon does make a lot of good stuff!



I am a severe Joss Whedon fan.  I've watched everything he's ever done.  I  think I am the oldest _Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Dollhouse_ and now _Agents of Shield_ fan out here. Shrek watches, but he doesn't get the same thrill I do from it.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Shrek watches, but he doesn't get the same thrill I do from it.




Well, that's a relief!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Well, that's a relief!



Party Pooper!


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am a severe Joss Whedon fan. I've watched everything he's ever done. I think I am the oldest _Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Dollhouse_ and now _Agents of Shield_ fan out here. Shrek watches, but he doesn't get the same thrill I do from it.


 
Oh, I could probably give you a run for your money!     I never really got into Dollhouse, but the rest - most definitely!  

And now, it's high time I went to bed - so goodnight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Oh, I could probably give you a run for your money!     I never really got into Dollhouse, but the rest - most definitely!
> 
> And now, it's high time I went to bed - so goodnight!



I don't know, Katy...I am not quite ancient...but give me a month.

Goodnight!  Sleep well!


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> Cat, you have explained the difficulty very well. I hope you find some young people whose priorities are closer to your own. I understand that you're busy but it's also important to have real-life friends.
> 
> What year are you in at school? Freshman? Junior? Maybe as time goes on, and the classes are more specific to your major, you will find people who take their education more seriously.



I am still called a freshman. I can only take three classes per year because of my duties to DA. It will take a long time to earn my degree but I shall do this! 

Princess Fiona, there may become a time when certain things will need attending, but DA has in place funds for in home nursing if she needs this. If I need to put away school for a time to take care of her I shall. Mamma and Papa know of this also. 

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It always slows down when the kids go back to school.  Folks now have large amounts of time in which to accomplish something.





pacanis said:


> Say what? You sound like you have your DC admin hat on.
> It used to be it always slows down in the summer. Now it always slows down when school starts up in the Fall?
> Lets just say it's slowing down regardless


I'm slowing down but I'm not going to lay blame on neither kids going to school (that ship has sailed) nor the changing seasons.  The older I get the more I get like a wind-up toy running out of spring power.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> ...They ask the strange questions of why I can not go out to socialize. I explain I must assist to DA and they ask me of why I care of an old woman. They become very irritated when I will not let them ride in my Joy. They say to put away DA to a nursing place. I have no more of dealings with them. I am nice and polite with them, but that is enough for me.....
> ......
> I hope I have explained this well? I am attempting to let you know of my life.
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat


Cat, you are remarkably grown-up and mature for your young age.  So many young people feel that the adults in their lives owe them for their entire lives.  You seem to have the right respect for those before you who did so much to help you become a strong, respectful and kind person.  My wish for you is that you find friends in your area that share your sensible outlook on life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Say what? You sound like you have your DC admin hat on.
> It used to be it always slows down in the summer. Now it always slows down when school starts up in the Fall?
> Lets just say it's slowing down regardless



It's tough to put some things aside!!!


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> I'm about to watch the first episode of a new series called "Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D" (new to the UK that is). Though I have to say, I don't have high hopes for it. Anyone watching it in the US/Canada?


I saw the trailer just before my television died on me. When they got to the bit about finding words to fit "S.H.I.E.L.D" I began to think it might be silly rather than smart. 

Jos Wheedon - the buffy/angel man? I have to admit to a secret Buffy and Angel habit. Was terribly disappointed when I saw the actor who played Angel in a police thing a while back. Not right at all.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's tough to put some things aside!!!


 
The voice of perceived reason 

And I've never even heard of this show you guys are talking about.
But I did receive my notice from Amazon a week ago saying I could buy all the episodes of this season's Downton Abbey as soon as we here in the US show the first one in January..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I saw the trailer just before my television died on me. When they got to the bit about finding words to fit "S.H.I.E.L.D" I began to think it might be silly rather than smart.
> 
> Jos Wheedon - the buffy/angel man? I have to admit to a secret Buffy and Angel habit. Was terribly disappointed when I saw the actor who played Angel in a police thing a while back. Not right at all.



Yes, Joss Whedon the Magnificent.

David Boreanez (Angel) performed admirably in the show _Bones_.  Sarah Michelle Geller (Buffy) is now in a sitcom called _The Crazy Ones_, it gets at least one more viewing out of respect for Robin Williams and the hopes it will be better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> The voice of perceived reason
> 
> And I've never even heard of this show you guys are talking about.
> But I did receive my notice from Amazon a week ago saying I could buy all the episodes of this season's Downton Abbey as soon as we here in the US show the first one in January..



The voice of someone with itchy fingers...

_Marvel's Agents of SHIELD_ is a winner.  Thursday nights on ABC.  It's a sequel of the movie _Avengers_, with Thor, Ironman, The Hulk, etc.  My kind of show!


----------



## pacanis

Ahhh, based on super heros... sounds interesting.
Too bad there's football on Thursdays


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Ahhh, based on super heros... sounds interesting.
> Too bad there's football on Thursdays



It was DVR'd we watched it last night...

Football and Shrek are King in this house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MCPS alerts parents of mountain lions along bus lines | KPAX.com | Missoula, Montana

I was going to go for a walk with my MP3 player jacked up...I'll wait till it gets lighter and take Shrek with me.  He can sit and watch me go round and round.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was DVR'd we watched it last night...
> 
> Football and Shrek are King in this house.



Nothing like a DVR to make sure you catch a favorite show and can watch all your sports.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Nothing like a DVR to make sure you catch a favorite show and can watch all your sports.



I don't watch sports...good thing I have other interests.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't watch sports...good thing I have other interests.



Yes, but are they as worthwhile as watching sports?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Yes, but are they as worthwhile as watching sports?!



I think they are more important.

I have a 3 inch thick reference book I need to index to make studying easier.  Then I have the actual studying.

Then there are books to read for fun, shopping and cooking.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think they are more important.
> 
> I have a 3 inch thick reference book I need to index to make studying easier.  Then I have the actual studying.
> 
> Then there are books to read for fun, shopping and cooking.




I guess you're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I guess you're entitled to your opinion.




Some people's fun is another's torture...


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am a severe Joss Whedon fan.  I've watched everything he's ever done.  I  think I am the oldest Buffy, Angel, Firefly, Dollhouse and now Agents of Shield fan out here. Shrek watches, but he doesn't get the same thrill I do from it.



Rob has watched and enjoyed all of those.  He's watched the entire Buffy series at least 3 times and maybe Angel twice.  He's really excited for the new show!


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished shampooing a few rugs.  They're out on the deck to finish the drying process.  

Now I'm eating a cheese, shallot and red pepper omelet for lunch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting in my cheapified version of a Sports' Bar:  1) Ray-Jays game on kitchen TV (19 inch) because the Indians-Twins game is rain delayed.  2) I have the Cleveland feed of Gameday audio on the laptop, waiting for the sound of a human voice so I know the Tribe game is starting.  3) Meanwhile the Angels-Rangers game is in the Gameday player window so I can pop over there between reading and typing to see if LA is helping out by pushing the Rangers further from the Wild Card game.  And to assuage my nervousness over the fact that my baseball team is actually IN a playoff chase I just had an Entenmann's chocolate covered donut...a vice if I ever had one. 

As soon as Fox switches from the Toronto game to Minnesota I'll flop in my living room chair and watch the game on the Big Screen with the sound off and listen to the audio from the home-town play-by-play guy.  Even when a game is boring he can make listening interesting. 

And when the baseball games are over...WE have Buckeyes Football at 8:00!

And somewhere in there I have to make supper? 

PF, you don't have to like sports.  I got them covered enough to make up for it.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got done on the elliptical, time for a shower. Then, I think we will be heading out to the local apple orchard.  Happy Saturday!!


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Nothing like a DVR to make sure you catch a favorite show and can watch all your sports.


 
The only sport worth watching is the one with the funny-shaped ball.....   I refer, of course, to RUGBY!!  

*_backs out of the thread quickly_*


----------



## Dawgluver

I need to be thinking about getting cleaned up and putting on my face.  We're heading to a friend's birthday party, it's on a paddlewheel boat.  It's raining, but should be a lot of fun anyway.  Oh, and open bar!!


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> The only sport worth watching is the one with the funny-shaped ball.....   I refer, of course, to RUGBY!!
> 
> *_backs out of the thread quickly_*


But in Rugby football, all the interesting stuff happens in the scrum and you can't see it. They also wear baggy shorts. To me, the only redeeming feature of American and Canadian football is the fact that the players wear tight, stretchy trousers and they ALL have nice bums.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just got home from shopping, volunteering and more shopping  This morning, I went to the farmers market downtown and got some veggies, including some butter beans/lima beans for my mom (yes, they are the same), then I went to the Extension Office to help out at the Fall Festival & Yard Sale/Plant Sale. I spent most of my time helping out at the children's activities table, where we had face painting and they could make flowers with paper plates, tissue-paper petals and glitter, and pine cones bird feeders with shortening (to avoid any peanut allergy issues) and bird seed. Then I stopped at the Feed & Seed store and bought yellow onion sets and mushroom compost. Now I'm heading to Wine Depot to restock. Hope you're enjoying the afternoon!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I need to be thinking about getting cleaned up and putting on my face.  We're heading to a friend's birthday party, it's on a paddlewheel boat.  It's raining, but should be a lot of fun anyway.  Oh, and open bar!!


Sounds like fun. Have a great time.

I don't put on my face any more. Can't be bothered. If I'm being real snazzy, I'll put on lipstick and maybe a bit of blush.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> The only sport worth watching is the one with the funny-shaped ball.....   I refer, of course, to RUGBY!!
> 
> *_backs out of the thread quickly_*



No argument here Katy - rugby is FUN!  They'll show games up here on TV every once in awhile.  We'll watch but we don't have any favorite team.  I especially liked it when I dated a 'baller and the team and company would hit "their" bar after games.  Those guys play hard and drink even harder! 

Baseball is my favorite sport to follow since my Mom and I would listen to Cleveland Indians games every night while doing dishes.  Fell in love with the game when I was 8 and it's now my favorite way of keeping "in touch" with Mom since she died 13 years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...We're heading to a friend's birthday party, it's on a paddlewheel boat.  It's raining, but should be a lot of fun anyway.  *Oh, and open bar*!!



Have fun, but don't get "soaked".


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Sounds like fun. Have a great time.
> 
> I don't put on my face any more. Can't be bothered. If I'm being real snazzy, I'll put on lipstick and maybe a bit of blush.



Thanks!  I need to insert your little sombrero guy!

  I try not to scare people....


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> No argument here Katy - rugby is FUN! They'll show games up here on TV every once in awhile. We'll watch but we don't have any favorite team. I especially liked it when I dated a 'baller and the team and company would hit "their" bar after games. Those guys play hard and drink even harder!
> 
> Baseball is my favorite sport to follow since my Mom and I would listen to Cleveland Indians games every night while doing dishes. Fell in love with the game when I was 8 and it's now my favorite way of keeping "in touch" with Mom since she died 13 years ago.


 
My rugby team is London Irish.     (And England in the Six Nations and World Cup games of course.)  

That is a lovely way of commemorating your mum CG!


----------



## pacanis

I was going to go shopping today, but the day is too beautiful and I'm feeling too lazy. I need to get some stuff for tomorrow's meals and was also going to pick up something for tonight, so now I'm sitting here wondering what's for dinner tonight.


----------



## KatyCooks

Sounds like time to raid the freezer Pac?  (That's what I did earlier).


----------



## Somebunny

Having a "sit down" with ice on my knee/leg.  Kind of swollen after standing for 30min while cutting DH's hair.  Can't sit too long have to get ready to go to a 60th wedding anniversary party in Canada.  Ironically, the "man" was my husbands barber all thru his youth and young adult years, until I took over the barbering duties. You can be sure that "Swede" will notice the "fresh haircut"


----------



## Mad Cook

pacanis said:


> The voice of perceived reason
> 
> And I've never even heard of this show you guys are talking about.
> But I did receive my notice from Amazon a week ago saying I could buy all the episodes of this season's Downton Abbey as soon as we here in the US show the first one in January..


 Just started in UK and my television promptly died so I've missed it. ****SPOILER ALERT****
Presumably Matthew was killed in the car crash at the end of the last series? Boo!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I was going to go shopping today, but the day is too beautiful and I'm feeling too lazy....


You just didn't want to bother putting make-up on.


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> The only sport worth watching is the one with the funny-shaped ball..... I refer, of course, to RUGBY!!
> 
> *_backs out of the thread quickly_*


"A game for hooligans played by gentlemen" as opposed to soccer which is "a game for gentlemen played by hooligans". Not necessarily, of course.

Am I correct in believing soccer is played a bit in the US these days?

Much prefer "rugger". I've never quite understood the scoring but the players are better looking. (Except for the broken noses and cauliflower ears)


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> You just didn't want to bother putting make-up on.



That's why they invented the balaclava.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> You just didn't want to bother putting make-up on.


----------



## Somebunny

Mad Cook said:


> "A game for hooligans played by gentlemen" as opposed to soccer which is "a game for gentlemen played by hooligans". Not necessarily, of course.
> 
> Am I correct in believing soccer is played a bit in the US these days?
> 
> Much prefer "rugger". I've never quite understood the scoring but the players are better looking. (Except for the broken noses and cauliflower ears)



Mad Cook,  soccer is exceedingly popular here in the Pacific NW of USA, I'm not sure about the rest of the country.... Rugby also enjoys some popularity here.  Soccer is very popular for school age kids, one of my coworkers sons play on a rugby team.  I briefly dated a rugby player "a million years ago" (he was a little beat up looking)lol!


----------



## GotGarlic

Soccer is pretty popular all across the U.S. Professional soccer not so much, but as SB said, there are lots of school-age leagues. There are even some adult amateur leagues here.


----------



## KatyCooks

Somebunny said:


> I briefly dated a rugby player "a million years ago" (he was a little beat up looking)lol!


 
I married one! (briefly)  Luckily he played on the wing (where the object is to run fast and try to avoid getting tackled) - so he didn't have cauliflower ears or a broken nose - but he did have a constant selection of cuts and bruises.   

As for scoring:

A Try scores 5 points (which is similar, I suppose, to a touchdown in American football?)  
A Conversion scores 2 points (which you can only get after you have scored a Try - bit like a bonus opportunity).
A drop kick scores 3 points (that's where either side can take advantage of the opportunity to kick the ball over the opposing side's goal bar, and between the posts.)  The marvellous Jonny Wilkinson famously won the World Cup for England in the last few seconds of a game against Australia in 2003 by doing this.     I was in bed with flu at the time and nearly choked on my Lemsip!
A penalty also scores 3 points - same as a drop kick, but only after the ref has awarded a penalty.  

Simple, right?


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Sounds like time to raid the freezer Pac? (That's what I did earlier).


 
Everything in there is frozen! 
I hit the town grocery store and came up with a plan that involves the large mushrooms I bought yesterday.



Cooking Goddess said:


> You just didn't want to bother putting make-up on.


 
You know me too well already... 
I just wouldn't be me walking around town without my Cleopatra eyes on


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Everything in there is frozen!
> I hit the town grocery store and came up with a plan that involves the large mushrooms I bought yesterday.


 
Ooh mushrooms!  Always a winner!  What are you going to do with them?


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Ooh mushrooms! Always a winner! What are you going to do with them?


 
I'm going to stuff them with sausage (that was in the freezer ), cream cheese and pickled jalapenos. Oh yeah, and wrap them with love... I mean BACON!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'm going to stuff them with sausage (that was in the freezer ), cream cheese and pickled jalapenos. Oh yeah, and wrap them with love... I mean BACON!


 
Ah ha!!  The freezer did come into play then!  

Sounds delicious!   What time should I be there?


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Ah ha!! The freezer did come into play then!
> 
> Sounds delicious! What time should I be there?


 
The freezer _did_ come into play. I had bought some fresh pork for tomorrow and was going to use that, but remembered I had a few pieces of rope sausage that shouldn't take very long to thaw. Much more flavor.
If only the Concord was still running, Katy


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> The freezer _did_ come into play. I had bought some fresh pork for tomorrow and was going to use that, but remembered I had a few pieces of rope sausage that shouldn't take very long to thaw. Much more flavor.
> If only the Concord was still running, Katy


 
Rope sausage??  

Concord would be handy indeed!      I could have brought you the first episode of season 4 of Downton!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Rope sausage??
> 
> Concord would be handy indeed!  I could have brought you the first episode of season 4 of Downton!


 
Oh, man! The first episode of season 4!
I would have made some extra shrooms you could have taken back with you! 

Rope sausage: natural cased sausage that hasn't been cut into links yet. It comes in a coil, like rope. I cut and freeze it into packages of four, but it isn't hard to break a couple off for times like this.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Oh, man! The first episode of season 4!
> I would have made some extra shrooms you could have taken back with you!


 
The old system of bartering - alive and well in the 21st Century - _*IF*_ we still had Concord!   

It's astonishing that we have gone backwards in terms of air travel, don't you think? 



pacanis said:


> Rope sausage: natural cased sausage that hasn't been cut into links yet. It comes in a coil, like rope. I cut and freeze it into packages of four, but it isn't hard to break a couple off for times like this.


 
Ah, now it makes sense!  I think we have something like that here too.


----------



## pacanis

Now that you mention that, Katy, that it odd about air travel.
We seem to ride our airplanes into the ground, figuratively speaking of course, then complain about failures of 40 year old aircraft and abandon the notion of upgrading. Weird.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Now that you mention that, Katy, that it odd about air travel.
> We seem to ride our airplanes into the ground, figuratively speaking of course, then complain about failures of 40 year old aircraft and abandon the notion of upgrading. Weird.


 
In everything else since the 70s there has been massive improvement/advancement.    But in air travel?   Nothing.   It's very odd!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> In everything else since the 70s there has been massive improvement/advancement. But in air travel? Nothing. It's very odd!


 
One word. Brundlefly.


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cat, you are remarkably grown-up and mature for your young age.  So many young people feel that the adults in their lives owe them for their entire lives.  You seem to have the right respect for those before you who did so much to help you become a strong, respectful and kind person.  My wish for you is that you find friends in your area that share your sensible outlook on life.



Thank you for your very nice words and your kindness!

How does one owe me anything? I do not understand this. But some of the classmates do tell me their parents owe them. For what? What have they ever done to deserve anyone to owe them? This makes no sense.

Your former President, John F. Kennedy said this, "Do not ask what your country can do for you. Ask what you can do for your country." This is very true! Then replace the word "country" with the word "family." And both are very true.

If in any way I might be mature, it is from my parents. This is what they brought me to be. I owe my parents, my DA, my family, my new country, and my old country. I owe God the most for putting me in to the hands of my family. I owe the man who found me in the trash can, but we can not find him.

If I make any correct decisions, it is of Mamma and DA. I am learning to make correct decisions. This is very important.

I do not feel that I have common things together with my classmates. Older people do understand me much more than the younger people.

And this is fine and well for me right now.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ....Am I correct in believing soccer is played a bit in the US these days?...


You might call it a bit.  Major League Soccer was started in 1996 and has about 20 active teams.  The New England team (the Revolution) is owned by the same group that owns the Boston Red Sox, one of the oldest baseball franchises.

The previous owner of the American football team The Cleveland Browns owns a British football team.  In fact, many Browns fans feel that Randy Lerner's purchase of the Aston Villas in 2006 took so much of his attention away from the Browns that it contributed to the continued struggles of the Browns.

Although soccer is making inroads in the United States it will take a very long time, if ever, to replace American football.  Seems like in this country the little boys play soccer but the grown-ups play football.


----------



## Addie

If we continue to have high school kids dying from concussions and other injuries playing school sports, soccer may gain as the preferred sport faster than we think it will. The Revolution often have a full house for attendance. So it is definitely growing here in the Boston market. But then Boston and the other five New England states love their sports and support all of their teams. Just look at the price of their tickets. Never an empty seat and tickets to see the Red Sox are the highest priced tickets of any of the ball park. They are on the brink of pricing themselves right out of the pockets of the fans that have supported them all these years. To go see just one game, a family of four needs more than $500 just for one night at Fenway Park.


----------



## pacanis

I just got off the phone from a long conversation with a dog breeder I had been researching. I didn't think they had any dogs available until next Spring, but yesterday I saw she had a littler on the ground now.
She has one pup available from that litter. She just isn't sure if it will be a male or female and I want a female. I am hoping she decides the male would be a better fit for the family that had their deposit in.
She got my hopes up


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What kind of pups, Pac?


----------



## pacanis

Cane Corso.
It's a breed a researched fifteen years ago when I decided to get my Presa Canario, the one I put down last Christmas Eve. I like the direction that breed is going now and the breeder is even within driving distance. 
It's going to be a long week waiting on her decision. The family in question wants a lighter dog for the wife to go running with and the female she has is on the larger side, plus has more of a dominant attitude that she's sure I would be more comfortable with.
Here's her site. Available - Casanova Cane Corso: Temperament, Health & Conformation


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> You might call it a bit.  Major League Soccer was started in 1996 and has about 20 active teams.  The New England team (the Revolution) is owned by the same group that owns the Boston Red Sox, one of the oldest baseball franchises...




The NE Revolution is owned by Robert Kraft who owns the NE patriots football team.

The Group that owns the Boston Red Sox owns a soccer team from Liverpool.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Cane Corso.
> It's a breed a researched fifteen years ago when I decided to get my Presa Canario, the one I put down last Christmas Eve. I like the direction that breed is going now and the breeder is even within driving distance.
> It's going to be a long week waiting on her decision. The family in question wants a lighter dog for the wife to go running with and the female she has is on the larger side, plus has more of a dominant attitude that she's sure I would be more comfortable with.
> Here's her site. Available - Casanova Cane Corso: Temperament, Health & Conformation



I had to go look it up.  It's a breed I hadn't heard of.  According to Wiki, it's in the mastiff family.  They are a handsome dog and sound like a great companion.

Good luck, I hope you get the one you want.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Cane Corso.
> It's a breed a researched fifteen years ago when I decided to get my Presa Canario, the one I put down last Christmas Eve. I like the direction that breed is going now and the breeder is even within driving distance.
> It's going to be a long week waiting on her decision. The family in question wants a lighter dog for the wife to go running with and the female she has is on the larger side, plus has more of a dominant attitude that she's sure I would be more comfortable with.
> Here's her site. Available - Casanova Cane Corso: Temperament, Health & Conformation



Beautiful dogs, such expressive faces!  What color is your girl?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Cane Corso.
> It's a breed a researched fifteen years ago when I decided to get my Presa Canario, the one I put down last Christmas Eve. I like the direction that breed is going now and the breeder is even within driving distance.
> It's going to be a long week waiting on her decision. The family in question wants a lighter dog for the wife to go running with and the female she has is on the larger side, plus has more of a dominant attitude that she's sure I would be more comfortable with.
> Here's her site. Available - Casanova Cane Corso: Temperament, Health & Conformation



What lovely dogs!  Hope you get your little girl!

I'm not familiar with the breed either. The parents sound wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'd love to take one on walks.


----------



## pacanis

She's killing me. She just sent me three pics that weren't on her site, lol.
And she's the one that told me not to get my hopes up... 

She is keeping one of the females for herself, the blue one I believe, and the one she might have available just happens to be brindle like my Tursa was. 

I'll always have a mastiff of one type or another in the house, Andy. I love molossers.

Funny how dogs are. My Rhodesian Ridgeback right now is trying to catch a fly. And he _will_ get it. My GSD is laying there watching him. I am hoping that when I get a new pup it picks up more from Petra than Pierce


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> What lovely dogs! Hope you get your little girl!
> 
> I'm not familiar with the breed either. The parents sound wonderful.


 
Yes, it's so hard these days to find someone who actually _does_ something with their dogs other than breeding them for the money.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sending all my good thoughts your way to get the pup.  Once again, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sending all my good thoughts your way to get the pup.  Once again, beautiful dogs!



+1.  And hoping for many pics of the new prospective family member!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I'm hoping, too.
Especially because I have already thought of a probable name!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Petunia...


----------



## pacanis

Fiona...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now THAT is a good name for a b!tch.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...My GSD is laying there watching him...




GSD -Giant Samoyed Dingo, Grey Smelly Dog, Gopher Shaving Dachshund, German Shepard Dog, ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> GSD -Giant Samoyed Dingo, Grey Smelly Dog, Gopher Shaving Dachshund, German Shepard Dog, ...



You owe me a keyboard...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You owe me a keyboard...



Make that two....


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You owe me a keyboard...





Dawgluver said:


> Make that two....



Check is in the mail.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah.  More apples, our tree continues to hide them, and I just can't stand to let them go to waste.  The most beautiful apples are way at the top of the tree.  So DH is up on the extra long folding ladder, with the extra long apple picker, and blind as a bat me, I'm trying to spot apples, with DH screeching orders.  This is so not pleasant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  Sounds like Shrek and me trying to get the DVD player hooked up.  I eventually went and got several bright colors of nail polish to use as identifiers for the wires and the ports they went into.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is not allowed anywhere near ANY electronics in this house!  His solution has always been to bash it with a hammer.  I'm the IT person here, even though I'm self trained and not very good at it.   I'm also in charge of finding his glasses and the TV remotes, as well as his cellphone, on a daily basis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can usually send Shrek off for a doohickey at Ace and get it done while he is gone.  I'm always astounded how much wires send him into a frenzy...he's a musician, used to dealing with wires and cables.  I wonder if he was as much a drama queen about it then, as he is now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Cane Corso.
> .......................
> Here's her site. Available - Casanova Cane Corso: Temperament, Health & Conformation



Pretty dogs.  Pretty BIG too!  Good luck getting the one you want.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> The NE Revolution is owned by Robert Kraft who owns the NE patriots football team.
> 
> The Group that owns the Boston Red Sox owns a soccer team from Liverpool.



I knew that. *facepalm*  Thanks Andy.  My brain has been wrapped around baseball so much I'm forgetting everything else I've known.  Plus the Browns won? Again?  Not used to winning teams.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd love to take one on walks.



I believe it would be more of a case of the dog taking YOU for the walk!  Or, perhaps, saddle up and ride?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am basking in the enjoyment of winning teams.  Such a foreign concept to a Cleveland teams fan!  

My baseball team won their last ten games and are now the top team in the one Wild Card playoff game on Wednesday.  Meanwhile our to-be opponents have to duke it out on Monday to see who gets to play the Tribe.  My perennial losers football team is at .500 so far and, as a Browns fan who's main joy during the season is a Steelers' loss, the Steelers are holding down the basement...winless.  And Himself's alma mater, THE Ohio State University, won its 17th consecutive game yesterday.  Good times.  No guarantee they'll last so I'm enjoying the moment.


----------



## CatPat

I am becoming very confused. DA has given me the very nice opportunity to do anything I desire to change my basement lair. The lady who lived in here before me who attended to DA did not like gas stoves and I am beginning with that. It is a very good thing that I have the Better Business Bureau and the Consumer Reports in my computer to look for a stove. There are so very many choices of these! My brain is becoming tired of it. 

I made DA laugh today. I said I was going to move away everything in my basement family room, dig a very large hole in here, and build an indoor pool. 

I may make this to be a new thread of postings. I do know I do wish for the gas stove.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the dog wishes, CG.

And whoda thunk? Two happy moments in one day; Not only a Browns win, but a Steelers loss. Some of the teams (Cincinnati for one) are not looking as good now as they were at the start of the season. And look at Philadelphia. So bad they put the Dallas game on in that Denver runaway


----------



## simonbaker

Full day at the apple orchard, love those honeycrisp apples!  Going to run the daughter to a movie w a friend then pick up a few things at wal mart.  Cannot believe how fast the weekend went! Back to work Monday..


----------



## CatPat

Those dogs are very nice and large!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

CatPat said:


> Those dogs are very nice and large!
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat


 
I like dogs I don't have to bend over to pet


----------



## CatPat

pacanis said:


> I like dogs I don't have to bend over to pet



Yes, I do also! My Azia is a large dog. I have very much of bending over to pet my cats.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Having a bit of a rough day here. Shreddy, my tomcat with hyperactive thyroid, is asking for food when he hasn't finished what I already gave him. I feed him at least once every two hours. I don't want him losing any more weight. He will be getting his radioactive iodine shot some time this week. He also vomited twice today and twice yesterday. Three times on the stretcher of my antique table, so I had to deal with it right away. I have no energy and mild aches and pains, so I wasn't happy dealing with cat hork after two sips of my first coffee.

I took a nap, but after half an hour, my foot started to cramp. I walked around and I massaged it. Then the cramp moved to the other side of the foot and up my calf. Got that sort of under control and it started with the other foot and leg. I'm reading on the couch with the heating pad handy. Sorry to be such a downer.

We'll be scrounging for supper.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Having a bit of a rough day here. Shreddy, my tomcat with hyperactive thyroid, is asking for food when he hasn't finished what I already gave him. I feed him at least once every two hours. I don't want him losing any more weight. He will be getting his radioactive iodine shot some time this week. He also vomited twice today and twice yesterday. Three times on the stretcher of my antique table, so I had to deal with it right away. I have no energy and mild aches and pains, so I wasn't happy dealing with cat hork after two sips of my first coffee.
> 
> I took a nap, but after half an hour, my foot started to cramp. I walked around and I massaged it. Then the cramp moved to the other side of the foot and up my calf. Got that sort of under control and it started with the other foot and leg. I'm reading on the couch with the heating pad handy. Sorry to be such a downer.
> 
> We'll be scrounging for supper.



Oh dear.  {{{{hugs Shreddy and Taxy}}}}


----------



## CatPat

Very many hugs to you both. I am sorry it is not a good evening for you.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Dawg and Cat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TL, I wish you felt better.  Good thoughts going your way.


----------



## Addie

TL, I know those days so well. You have my sympathy and understanding. It is not a fun day. And for this to happen during the weekend that you should be enjoying. Take care of yourself and get some rest.  One for you. Sounds like you need it. and one for Shreddy.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> TL, I wish you felt better.  Good thoughts going your way.


Thanks PF.

I forgot to mention that Shreddy is peeing about twice as much as before. Of course, I start worrying about diabetes. I sure hope it's just a side effect of eating so much canned cat food or related to the hyperthyroidism.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks PF.
> 
> I forgot to mention that Shreddy is peeing about twice as much as before. Of course, I start worrying about diabetes. I sure hope it's just a side effect of eating so much canned cat food or related to the hyperthyroidism.



Shreddy's kidney's are working harder to process all that protein, you probably notice he is drinking more water, too.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shreddy's kidney's are working harder to process all that protein, you probably notice he is drinking more water, too.


Oh, that's a relief. Yes, he is drinking more water too. I guess that happens with humans who have hyperactive thyroids.

And the poor boy has gotten skinny enough that I can feel his vertebrae.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Addie. I'm trying to get some rest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh, that's a relief. Yes, he is drinking more water too. I guess that happens with humans who have hyperactive thyroids.
> 
> And the poor boy has gotten skinny enough that I can feel his vertebrae.



Weight loss and increased appetite are signs of hyperthyroid.  Shreddy's reaction to this is eating more and high protein causing him to drink more water to clear his kidney's.  His urine probably smells more like ammonia, too, that is another sign of a high protein diet.

Hugs for Shreddy and more for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just realized I indexed my entire ICD-10 coding book with the tabs facing backwards.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just realized I indexed my entire ICD-10 coding book with the tabs facing backwards.


Oh no!

Well, you can always turn the book back-towards-you and read your tabs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh no!
> 
> Well, you can always turn the book back-towards-you and read your tabs.



At least I did it with post its and can move them.  But I'm thinking two sided tabs would be better. And maybe moving them to the top of the book so they don't catch on the sides.  More like book marks instead of tabs.

Looks like a trip to Staples...Darn It!


----------



## taxlady

How many tabs did you make?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

About 70. There are 2-3 sections to use while coding each diagnosis.  Alphabetical Index, Coding Index and on the occasion I am coding a Cancer the Neoplasm Index.  What fun I am having!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the dog wishes, CG.
> 
> And whoda thunk? Two happy moments in one day; Not only a Browns win, but a Steelers loss. Some of the teams (Cincinnati for one) are not looking as good now as they were at the start of the season. And look at Philadelphia. So bad they put the Dallas game on in that Denver runaway


THREE happy moments for me.  Browns win.  Squeelers lose.  And best of all, the Tribe is in the Wild Card sudden death playoff game!  Then again, had the league not gone to this one-game play-in the Tribe would BE the wild card team.  C'est la vie.  I was hoping for a .500 season back in April.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> About 70. There are 2-3 sections to use while coding each diagnosis.  Alphabetical Index, Coding Index and on the occasion I am coding a Cancer the Neoplasm Index.  What fun I am having!



 Some folks are just so darn lucky. They get to have way more fun then me. And I am sitting here laughing at your tabbing problem. Only because during my working days, I have done the same thing with those little gray stick on tabs. All done by hand.


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> I married one! (briefly) Luckily he played on the wing (where the object is to run fast and try to avoid getting tackled) - so he didn't have cauliflower ears or a broken nose - but he did have a constant selection of cuts and bruises.
> 
> As for scoring:
> 
> A Try scores 5 points (which is similar, I suppose, to a touchdown in American football?)
> A Conversion scores 2 points (which you can only get after you have scored a Try - bit like a bonus opportunity).
> A drop kick scores 3 points (that's where either side can take advantage of the opportunity to kick the ball over the opposing side's goal bar, and between the posts.) The marvellous Jonny Wilkinson famously won the World Cup for England in the last few seconds of a game against Australia in 2003 by doing this.  I was in bed with flu at the time and nearly choked on my Lemsip!
> A penalty also scores 3 points - same as a drop kick, but only after the ref has awarded a penalty.
> 
> Simple, right?


  I am more than happy to take your word for it. When I was young(ish) and foolish I dated a Rugby Union referee (well it got him out of my hair on a Saturday afternoon) but I still didn't get the hang of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Some folks are just so darn lucky. They get to have way more fun then me. And I am sitting here laughing at your tabbing problem. Only because during my working days, I have done the same thing with those little gray stick on tabs. All done by hand.



At least my tabs peel right off, yours didn't.    Well, my goal was to learn where every thing in the book is located to save time, looks like I'll have it memorized.  My next goal is to have a handy chart with the codes we will be using the most.


----------



## Katie H

I'm having an, um, _discussion_ with Miss Clairol.  Friday I had my usual every 6 months hair cut and waited until that was done to do my color.

I've been grey to a certain extent since I was 16, which runs in my family.  Now that I'm in my 60s it seems that the grey invasion is accelerating.  In about 20 minutes I'll be back to Glenn's dark-haired gypsy girl.  Love my chemicals.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm about to start on dinner by making a lime and cumin vinaigrette for an avocado and tomato salad.  Half of the dressing will act as a marinade for some chicken thigh meat that will accompany the salad along with some French bread.


----------



## pacanis

"lime and cumin vinaigrette"

I'm in


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> "lime and cumin vinaigrette"
> 
> I'm in



Feel free to use the entire recipe or just the dressing.  Avocado Salad with Tomatoes, Lime, and Toasted Cumin Vinaigrette Recipe : Bobby Flay : Recipes : Food Network

I'm using the dressing to marinate some chicken I will cook on my Cuisinart Griddler to go with the salad.


----------



## pacanis

If I recall lime, cumin and sherry vinegar were part of the dressing I used in my avocado  Cuban salad a month ago. Very nice flavor.
Off to look. I'll bet they are similar.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here wanting to get started on making some Alfredo Pasta. But I am not hungry yet. I have been thinking about it for three days now. I wish I felt like eating. Instead I think I take a run downstairs on my scooter to get my mail.


----------



## pacanis

Yup. Rice vinegar is an acceptable substitute of sherry vinegar. Your salad is just missing the black beans, which I'm not sure I entirely enjoyed in the salad anyway.


----------



## pacanis

I'm wishing I had egg noodles for the Swedish meatballs I'll be making tonight, but the store was out of them yesterday. Who the heck runs out of egg noodles?
Maybe some parsley potatoes will suffice... or rice, but I've got fresh parsley I'd like to use up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating an apple and wondering how much a nap will mess up my sleep schedule.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating an apple and wondering how much a nap will mess up my sleep schedule.


I just read about this today. Reboot your brain by having a 15 minute nap immediately after having a cup of coffee. It takes the caffeine about 15 minutes before it starts to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I usually do a 15 minute reboot at work, but today...I'm just loggy.  Doing laundry at an overheated laundromat didn't help.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Yup. Rice vinegar is an acceptable substitute of sherry vinegar. Your salad is just missing the black beans, which I'm not sure I entirely enjoyed in the salad anyway.



There are two vinegars I use in food. Rice and Apple Cider. For me the Rice vinegar is so much milder. I am not fond of harsh foods.


----------



## simonbaker

Sitting here listening to the daughter practice piano.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'm wishing I had egg noodles for the Swedish meatballs I'll be making tonight, but the store was out of them yesterday. Who the heck runs out of egg noodles?
> Maybe some parsley potatoes will suffice... or rice, but I've got fresh parsley I'd like to use up.


 
Are "egg noodles" the same as what I might call "ribbon pasta" or "Tagliatelle"?


----------



## Rocklobster

Sitting here nursing a wicked illness. Had to visit the Hospital Emergency this afternoon. Second time in two weeks. I had a bugger of a chest infection last week that was keeping me up for about 4 nights in a row. It seemed to go away, but came back even worse yesterday in the wee hours of the morning. It's giving me quite a wallop. I got some antibiotics and an inhaler. Hopefully that will do the trick. Might just get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh crud, Rock.  Hope you feel better soon, and can get some sleep!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rocklobster said:


> Sitting here nursing a wicked illness. Had to visit the Hospital Emergency this afternoon. Second time in two weeks. I had a bugger of a chest infection last week that was keeping me up for about 4 nights in a row. It seemed to go away, but came back even worse yesterday in the wee hours of the morning. It's giving me quite a wallop. I got some antibiotics and an inhaler. Hopefully that will do the trick. Might just get some sleep tonight.



 Drink lots of water, get lots of rest, and feel better soon.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Roch. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks. Things seemed to have leveled off. It was increasing in severity since about 4 this morning. The inhaler worked wonders. I have never used one before. Getting lots of liquids and still have an appetite. Waiting for 11 to take another shot and some decongestant then off to bed.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Are "egg noodles" the same as what I might call "ribbon pasta" or "Tagliatelle"?


 
I'm not sure exactly what those are 
Egg noodles are a couple inches long, maybe .5 inches wide, kind of wavy and usually used as a bed like rice, or eaten with butter, but not usually used with tomato sauce... although I can't tell you why. Not that they couldn't be... Andy probably knows a British equivalent.


----------



## Andy M.

Egg noodles are a ribbon pasta similar to tagliatelle/fettuccine.  Dry pastas such as fettuccine/tagliatelle usually don't contain egg.  Also, as pac said, egg noodles are only a few inches long.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'm not sure exactly what those are
> Egg noodles are a couple inches long, maybe .5 inches wide, kind of wavy and usually used as a bed like rice, or eaten with butter, but not usually used with tomato sauce... although I can't tell you why. Not that they couldn't be... Andy probably knows a British equivalent.


 
I literally don't know anything like what you described Pac! 

Unless.... when you describe the dimensions are you talking about the dried product? When you cook it, does it look a bit like spaghetti? Because that might be actually what I call egg noodles too! (But here, we use noodles with Chinese style dishes).  

(Reading Andy's comments - obviously not)


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Egg noodles are a ribbon pasta similar to tagliatelle/fettuccine. Dry pastas such as fettuccine/tagliatelle usually don't contain egg. Also, as pac said, egg noodles are only a few inches long.


 
Thanks Andy.   I Googled, but I haven't found a picture.


----------



## Andy M.

Katy, try googling egg noodles and view the images.


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Katy, try googling egg noodles and view the images.


 
See above!      I couldn't see anything that is half an inch wide by a couple of inches long and wavy!    

I have a feeling it is called something else entirely over here and that there is no way it exists in my local store!


----------



## Rocklobster

Love them with butter and a bit of black pepper and fresh chopped parsley.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

egg noodles


----------



## KatyCooks

Okay, if you took a flat sheet of lasagne, cut it half lengthwise, and curled the edges, would that be what you are talking about?   I think I saw something like that on Australian Masterchef - but I can't remember what they called it (It was an Italian name.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

they are wider than fettucine and about 3 inches long...egg noodles.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Okay, if you took a flat sheet of lasagne, cut it half lengthwise, and curled the edges, would that be what you are talking about?   I think I saw something like that on Australian Masterchef - but I can't remember what they called it (It was an Italian name.)



It may be the curly edges that are throwing you, they can be straight edged.  The egg noodles we get here are as pictured.  Also, we get Amish ones, they're thicker.  Think hearty chicken noodle soup.  Or Beef Stroganoff.

Also, you can get fine egg noodles.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> they are wider than fettucine and about 3 inches long...egg noodles.


 
Thanks PF!   I thought I knew most pasta varieties but that is a new one on me! 

Does it stay curled after it is cooked?


----------



## Dawgluver

They're usually totally flat after cooking, no curly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Some are wavy, some are straight depends on the brand.  They are not curled, just wavy.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> It may be the curly edges that are throwing you, they can be straight edged. The egg noodles we get here are as pictured. Also, we get Amish ones, they're thicker. Think hearty chicken noodle soup. Or Beef Stroganoff.
> 
> Also, you can get fine egg noodles.


 
Fine egg noodles are in abundance here!  (As are "medium" egg noodles).  But they are "Chinese" and look nothing at all like these pics!     And as I mentioned earlier, we use them with stir fries and other Chinese dishes.  (And very delicious too, I might add.)  

The thing is, the Italian and Chinese "noodles" and "pasta" appear to be all but identical in terms of ingredients.   

Anyway, I have learned something new!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocklobster said:


> Sitting here nursing a wicked illness....



Hope your jimmy-germs leave you alone and you feel better really fast!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> Okay, if you took a flat sheet of lasagne, cut it half lengthwise, and curled the edges, would that be what you are talking about?   I think I saw something like that on Australian Masterchef - but I can't remember what they called it (It was an Italian name.)


Does the name "pappardelle" sound familiar Katy?  It's one of my favorite pastas to use because it is SO wide the sauce and stuff clings to it like crazy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

KatyCooks said:


> Okay, if you took a flat sheet of lasagne, cut it half lengthwise, and curled the edges, would that be what you are talking about?   I think I saw something like that on Australian Masterchef - but I can't remember what they called it (It was an Italian name.)



Mafalda or mafaldine!


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Does the name "pappardelle" sound familiar Katy? It's one of my favorite pastas to use because it is SO wide the sauce and stuff clings to it like crazy.


 
That's what's nice about egg noodles, they are short and wavy and sauce (or butter) loves to cling to them 

Anyway, I hope you run into some, Katy. I'll be thinking of you and other Brits today when I stock up on egg noodles


----------



## Andy M.

For a side dish, try this:

Spread a portion of egg noodles in a sheet pan and bake it in a 350ºF oven.  Toast the dry noodles until they are a uniform brown color then add to a pot of boiling, salted water and cook until done.  Drain and toss with butter (and Parmesan cheese if desired).  Delicious!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Andy. I will give this a try.
I'll bet the brown noodles give the side dish a nice look.


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> Okay, if you took a flat sheet of lasagne, cut it half lengthwise, and curled the edges, would that be what you are talking about? I think I saw something like that on Australian Masterchef - but I can't remember what they called it (It was an Italian name.)


I think that's pappadelle.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from Wally World and purchasing three bags of Penn Dutch egg noodles... distributed by a co in Missouri.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Grrrrrrrrring about work...not fit for company.


----------



## Addie

Today was a beautiful day out. So I sat down on the patio for about two hours working on my sewing. Had a nice cup of Chinese tea while sitting there. Then the sun moved so that I was in it completely. Had to come upstairs. Too hot! 

So now I have been getting ready for tomorrow. Going grocery shopping at seven a.m. and then have an appointment at noon with the bone doctor to see about getting these growths on my right hand wrist removed. By the time I get home from there, I will be exhausted. I have to jump in the shower and then do my hair. From a close to the scalp pixie cut to down past my shoulders now. No more 'wash and wear' for now. I need to get it cut again. I hate long hair. Too much work taking care of it. If I don't set it, I look like I am 90 y.o. I have never looked good in long hair.


----------



## simonbaker

Full day at work, then to swimming lessons, I only stayed 30 mn after lessons didn't stay for aqua chi, I'm ready for bed to get up & do it all over again.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating a sandwich with American cheese, tomato, mayo and S&P. Life's simple pleasures


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating a sandwich with American cheese, tomato, mayo and S&P. Life's simple pleasures




It is that old KISS theory kicking in. I think a tomato makes every sandwich taste good.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Does the name "pappardelle" sound familiar Katy? It's one of my favorite pastas to use because it is SO wide the sauce and stuff clings to it like crazy.


 
Yep, I'm familiar with the name pappardelle CG.   I'm going to have a good mooch along the pasta aisle at Sainsburys this week and see what's there.    



pacanis said:


> That's what's nice about egg noodles, they are short and wavy and sauce (or butter) loves to cling to them
> 
> Anyway, I hope you run into some, Katy. I'll be thinking of you and other Brits today when I stock up on egg noodles


 
Thanks Pac!  Though I'm sure other Brits can get hold of them if they are in cities with a bigger selection available.  It's just that my town is a bit limited!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Thanks Pac! Though I'm sure other Brits can get hold of them if they are in cities with a bigger selection available. It's just that my town is a bit limited!


 
I am in a very limited town, also. That's why I was so surprised they didn't have any that one day... unless you wanted "lite" or "yolk free"  Yolk free egg noodles? I don't think so


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I am in a very limited town, also. That's why I was so surprised they didn't have any that one day... unless you wanted "lite" or "yolk free"  Yolk free egg noodles? I don't think so


 
Why the very idea!!  Shocking!     Egg noodles (the versions I know anyway) are definitely tastier with egg.


----------



## taxlady

I never gave egg noodles a great deal of thought. I just sort of thought of them as those noodles that Northern & Eastern Europeans roll out by hand for non-Italian food.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I never gave egg noodles a great deal of thought. I just sort of thought of them as those noodles that Northern & Eastern Europeans roll out by hand for non-Italian food.


 
Nor did I until I joined this site!    But I keep seeing the term "egg noodles" everywhere and until now, Noodles have always been a Chinese/Asian version of pasta to me!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I never gave egg noodles a great deal of thought. I just sort of thought of them as those noodles that Northern & Eastern Europeans roll out by hand for non-Italian food.



What would Chicken Noodle Soup be without egg noodles? 

BTW, always a biggie in my house. I don't put potatoes in my CNS. One starch is enough. My kids were always looking for them. Do you put 'taters in your Chicken Noodle Soup?


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> What would Chicken Noodle Soup be without egg noodles?
> 
> BTW, always a biggie in my house. I don't put potatoes in my CNS. One starch is enough. My kids were always looking for them. Do you put 'taters in your Chicken Noodle Soup?


 
I've never made CNS, but I have to agree with you about not doubling up on the starch Addie.    

There is a very odd tradition on my side of the pond for people to eat "chip butties".  It's a bread roll - filled with chips! (fries).    I simply cannot see the attraction myself!


----------



## GotGarlic

KatyCooks said:


> I've never made CNS, but I have to agree with you about not doubling up on the starch Addie.
> 
> There is a very odd tradition on my side of the pond for people to eat "chip butties".  It's a bread roll - filled with chips! (fries).    I simply cannot see the attraction myself!



I've always thought pierogies filled with mashed potatoes sounded odd, too. Btw, I've never heard of chicken noodle soup with potatoes.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> What would Chicken Noodle Soup be without egg noodles?
> 
> BTW, always a biggie in my house. I don't put potatoes in my CNS. One starch is enough. My kids were always looking for them. Do you put 'taters in your Chicken Noodle Soup?


 
Chicken noodle soup with egg noodles?! 
Everyone knows you use kluski noodles


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Chicken noodle soup with egg noodles?!
> Everyone knows you use kluski noodles


 
What noodles??? I am worn out from Googling! 

Anyway, back to pierogies.... at least they have something other than the dumpling and the potatoes... there is, (according to Wiki), meat or cheese or fruit in there too... 

Now, I am going to look up Kluski noodles.... *trudges back to Google*

Update:  Kluski "noodles" aren't "noodles" at all!  They are made out of potato!   (Sound nice though).


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> What noodles??? I am worn out from Googling!
> 
> Anyway, back to pierogies.... at least they have something other than the dumpling and the potatoes... there is, (according to Wiki), meat or cheese or fruit in there too...
> 
> Now, I am going to look up Kluski noodles.... *trudges back to Google*
> 
> Update: Kluski "noodles" aren't "noodles" at all! They are made out of potato! (Sound nice though).


 
Kluski noodles aren't all potato based. They are also a thicker flour based noodle, also using egg, and hold up really well in soups.


----------



## simonbaker

Came home from the pool, closed due to the lightening. It's overcast & the air feels thick.  A lot of lightening but no rain.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Kluski noodles aren't all potato based. They are also a thicker flour based noodle, also using egg, and hold up really well in soups.


 
Okay fine!  I give up!


----------



## KatyCooks

simonbaker said:


> Came home from the pool, closed due to the lightening. It's overcast & the air feels thick. A lot of lightening but no rain.


 
I love weather like that!   (Don't really get a lot of it here though).


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> What noodles??? I am worn out from Googling!
> 
> Anyway, back to pierogies.... at least they have something other than the dumpling and the potatoes... there is, (according to Wiki), meat or cheese or fruit in there too...
> 
> Now, I am going to look up Kluski noodles.... *trudges back to Google*
> 
> Update:  Kluski "noodles" aren't "noodles" at all!  They are made out of potato!   (Sound nice though).


I don't know if this works with other browser, but it works with FireFox and I think it works with Chrome. Just highlight the term and right click. A menu pops up that includes "Search Google for _______". It pops the search into a new tab.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I don't know if this works with other browser, but it works with FireFox and I think it works with Chrome. Just highlight the term and right click. A menu pops up that includes "Search Google for _______". It pops the search into a new tab.


 
I have that in my Google toolbar (which Firefox doesn't allow, but IE does). I'm just not sure if the same answers pop up if you are in a different Internet zone (UK, AU...).
From what I read Eastern European kluski noodles are potato based, whereas the ones I mentioned are not.
Pasta can be tricky for sure, which some of us are learning.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I don't know if this works with other browser, but it works with FireFox and I think it works with Chrome. Just highlight the term and right click. A menu pops up that includes "Search Google for _______". It pops the search into a new tab.


 
Hm, I won't lie, I was a tad sceptical there TL!   But I just tried it and when I highlighted and right-clicked, I got an option to "search Bing".  Clicking on that brought up the details!  Very cool! 

Now, all I have to do is remember to do that!


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I don't know if this works with other browser, but it works with FireFox and I think it works with Chrome. Just highlight the term and right click. A menu pops up that includes "Search Google for _______". It pops the search into a new tab.


 


pacanis said:


> I have that in my Google toolbar (which Firefox doesn't allow, but IE does). I'm just not sure if the same answers pop up if you are in a different Internet zone (UK, AU...).
> From what I read Eastern European kluski noodles are potato based, whereas the ones I mentioned are not.
> Pasta can be tricky for sure, which some of us are learning.


 
I think it is fair to say that as a UK user, my search results are not the same as yours Pac.  Google skews results depending on where you are I think?


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I think it is fair to say that as a UK user, my search results are not the same as yours Pac. Google skews results depending on where you are I think?


 
Oh, most definitely. 
That's why it was a bit off/odd a while back to hear some members saying this was an international forum. You might be able to find it internationally, but it is based here in the USA. And the things we talk about, including foods, dates and time, reflect so. As they say, When in Rome...
I've hung out at other forums where I had to do the same, search Google because I didn't understand something yet everyone else was on the same page. 
It's good to learn IMO.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Hm, I won't lie, I was a tad sceptical there TL!   But I just tried it and when I highlighted and right-clicked, I got an option to "search Bing".  Clicking on that brought up the details!  Very cool!
> 
> Now, all I have to do is remember to do that!


I have a search window near the top of my browser. I can choose among many search engines. It searches whichever one I have selected at the moment. I often use it to search Wikipedia. If you are using FF, you can customize which search engines it shows.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Oh, most definitely.
> That's why it was a bit off/odd a while back to hear some members saying this was an international forum. You might be able to find it internationally, but it is based here in the USA. And the things we talk about, including foods, dates and time, reflect so. As they say, When in Rome...
> I've hung out at other forums where I had to do the same, search Google because I didn't understand something yet everyone else was on the same page.
> It's good to learn IMO.


 
I always accept that when a forum is from a specific place, you are an "outsider".   I have been on American forums for a good few years now (they tend to be more "active" I find.)    

Personally, I love finding out about cultural differences and food seems to be a truly excellent way of doing that!


----------



## pacanis

It certainly does, Katy.
I still remember my receiving Tim Tams in place of Heinz Ketchup. Worked for me. I was growing tired of hearing how good Tim Tams were, but not being able to get any. I never did get the hang of using them as a straw though.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> It certainly does, Katy.
> I still remember my receiving Tim Tams in place of Heinz Ketchup. Worked for me. I was growing tired of hearing how good Tim Tams were, but not being able to get any. I never did get the hang of using them as a straw though.


 
Well, I had no idea what Tim Tams were so I utilised TL's method and ..... they are biscuits.   They are not Ketchup...  or straws...  I guess I am missing something?  

TL, that is definitely a swifter way of looking things up!  I hope I remember it tomorrow!    (Seriously, feel free to remind me!)


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Came home from the pool, closed due to the lightening. It's overcast & the air feels thick.  A lot of lightening but no rain.



Our pool is an indoor one and is closed due to the Fed. shutdown. It is Federally funded. But run by the City. Go figure.


----------



## Addie

As most of you who remember their American History, The Salem Witch Trials happened up on the North Shore here. Unless this Fed. shutdown ends in time, there will be no Halloween in Salem this year. This is the biggest tourist attraction for this small city. There are several other sites that are also maintained by the Parks Dept. and are registered Historical Sites in this city. They too are closed. Along with the beaches along the lower Cape. The Freedom Trail, and anything having to do with the Revolutionary War. All run by the Federal Parks Dept. I hope this all ends soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Chicken noodle soup with egg noodles?!
> Everyone knows you use kluski noodles


Pac, these are as scarce as hen's teeth up here: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




When we visit the kids in OH we are sure to stock up on them or similar noodles.  Nothing better in soup!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> As most of you who remember their American History, The Salem Witch Trials happened up on the North Shore here. Unless this Fed. shutdown ends in time, there will be no Halloween in Salem this year. This is the biggest tourist attraction for this small city. There are several other sites that are also maintained by the Parks Dept. and are registered Historical Sites in this city. They too are closed. Along with the beaches along the lower Cape. The Freedom Trail, and anything having to do with the Revolutionary War. All run by the Federal Parks Dept. I hope this all ends soon.



Don't worry Addie, Salem will have Halloween.  The bars are not run by the federal government.  There are private tourist sites that will be open.  The shops are privately owned.  The tourists will come.   As you can see by this article there are just a couple sites affected by the shutdown - and the city is handling getting info to the tourists.  It's all good.  I just hope my SIL and her husband weren't planning on seeing any parks out west - they flew out to CO last Friday.  Oops!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm catching up here at DC after a fun day.  We did a Penzeys Pilgrimage ($48 and my list was *long!* so "not bad") and got some fresh-pressed apple cider.  I want to brine some thick boneless pork chops for the grill.  Not too much salt, some fresh sage, and maybe a bit of cinnamon.  We'll see what smells good when I get around to dunking them.  And then there was the 2-hour call with our daughter - an hour for each parent.   Finally, my baseball season came to an end this evening.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's OK, Cleveland sports fans have a mantra:  Wait Till Next Year.  Still waiting...


----------



## Zhizara

GotGarlic said:


> I've always thought pierogies filled with mashed potatoes sounded odd, too. Btw, I've never heard of chicken noodle soup with potatoes.



Me too!  I only use one starch in a dish.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Well, I had no idea what Tim Tams were so I utilised TL's method and ..... they are biscuits. They are not Ketchup... or straws... I guess I am missing something?
> 
> TL, that is definitely a swifter way of looking things up! I hope I remember it tomorrow!  (Seriously, feel free to remind me!)


 
I was agreeing with you that forums are a great way to learn about foods you would not hear about otherwise.
Long ago I did a mail exchange with someone in Australia. I sent them Heinz ketchup, which they said they could not get, and they sent me Tim Tams, which could not be gotten here at the time. 
This exchange was due to them and other Aussies mentioning Tim Tams now and then and us Americans talking about our ketchup, which I believe they call tomato sauce. Of course now you can pretty much buy anything on Amazon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I was agreeing with you that forums are a great way to learn about foods you would not hear about otherwise.
> Long ago I did a mail exchange with someone in Australia. I sent them Heinz ketchup, which they said they could not get, and they sent me Tim Tams, which could not be gotten here at the time.
> This exchange was due to them and other Aussies mentioning Tim Tams now and then and us Americans talking about our ketchup, which I believe they call tomato sauce. Of course now you can pretty much buy anything on Amazon.



Next time you go to Wegman's look for Tim Tams in the International Food section or the cookie cracker aisle.  Some of the bigger stores have them.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Bea, I will.


----------



## MrsLMB

I need to get to the store but I am waiting for this nasty thunderstorm to pass.

I would be the one putting groceries in my car and get zapped by a lightning bolt  

I should have gone yesterday .. this will teach me to procrastinate !!


----------



## pacanis

Just don't buy any aluminum foil, you should be OK


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> Just don't buy any aluminum foil, you should be OK


 
  thanks for thinking of me


----------



## pacanis

MrsLMB said:


> thanks for thinking of me


 
I know you would do the same


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MrsLMB said:


> .... I should have gone yesterday .. this will teach me to procrastinate !!


Sometimes I procrastinate (I am a PRO at it  ) and then I'm sorry too.  That happened when we lost power for almost 3 days three years ago.  Almost put off my shower before going to bed on Monday night, figuring I could do it when I got up.  Ended up showering anyway.  Well when I got up yesterday and flushed the sound was "glug-glug----glug".     Oh yeah, no water when I take the lid off the tank.  Left the lid off.  NO Water?   Nope.  Just a dribble from the faucet.  We do have low water pressure but this was nuts.  Went downstairs, first looking out the front door - nope, no little river down the front lawn and into the street.  Go down the basement - dry floor.  Hmm, turn the faucet on down there - and had enough so I could wash my hands in the utility tub.  Back to the first floor, pop a stick of Trident cinnamon in my mouth (I call it my on-the-road toothbrush for when I fall asleep while Himself is driving) and call the town.  Clerk connects me to the water department.  THAT clerk tells me one of the department guys is on his way to my house to check things out.  Just then I could hear the tank filling, but she said the guy would still come by.  He explains that they were doing an internal line purge to clean sediment out - that they were closing down and then reopening the "gates" to shut off and then open up the flow of water to the different zones.  Hmm, with my luck our gate would have been shut off just as I got the last of the soap all over.  Never procrastinate again?  Nah, I'll probably still stall...

Like today.  Should have shopped.  Moped instead.  Now I have to figure out a supper...


----------



## pacanis

Not really what I'm doing, but an update to a previous conversation here.

Yesterday my buddy next door came over and as he looked at my yard he commented that the skunks were digging in my yard, too. I really didn't know what it was that had been taking small chunks of my yard out in patches, like a giant aerator. I was not thrilled to find out it was a skunk. 
So this morning, about 5:00, I walk outside and there shuffling off ahead of me is the perp, a skunk  Fortunately he was beating a hasty retreat.
Sooo, I went online and look up skunk scat and sure enough, the critter who had left his calling card by that hornets nest, ate the dead hornets and managed to get out some of the honeycomb out was indeed a skunk.

Not cool to have a skunk visiting the house this close on a regular basis


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Not really what I'm doing, but an update to a previous conversation here.
> 
> Yesterday my buddy next door came over and as he looked at my yard he commented that the skunks were digging in my yard, too. I really didn't know what it was that had been taking small chunks of my yard out in patches, like a giant aerator. I was not thrilled to find out it was a skunk.
> So this morning, about 5:00, I walk outside and there shuffling off ahead of me is the perp, a skunk  Fortunately he was beating a hasty retreat.
> Sooo, I went online and look up skunk scat and sure enough, the critter who had left his calling card by that hornets nest, ate the dead hornets and managed to get out some of the honeycomb out was indeed a skunk.
> 
> Not cool to have a skunk visiting the house this close on a regular basis



The skunk is probably after grubs in the lawn.  

Skunks are pretty laid back unless you or the dogs startle them.

Better pick up a couple gallons of tomato juice in case the dogs need a bath!


----------



## pacanis

That's what I'm afraid of, Bea. That one morning he might get "startled" and not run off. I have no idea how close I actually got to him this morning.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

How to Get Rid of Skunks | ULTIMATE Repellent for Getting Rid of Skunks | How to Repel Pests - YouTube

What has also worked for me is boiling one chopped yellow onion, one chopped jalapeno pepper and one tablespoon of cayenne pepper in two quarts of water for 20 minutes. When the broth is done, strain the liquid and pour the it into a spray bottle, then squirt it all around the border of your yard.


----------



## Hoot

Skunks generally will mind their own business....however, if threatened they can make a real stink of things. The biggest danger is rabies. I recommend seeking the advice of your local game officers or perhaps a pest removal service.
On a side note, Skunk is one of the few critters that are not on the menu at Casa de Hoot.


----------



## Andy M.

Back in the 70s I had a dog that was clever enough to get sprayed by a skunks on two separate occasions.  It wasn't until he got to swim in the ocean that the last vestiges of the smell were gone.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the advice, guys. I've dealt with skunks before 
What they do on the back of my property is their business, but when the critters start hanging out on my side of the creek I need to reassert where the boundaries are.


----------



## MrsLMB

Good luck with that Pac .. they can be a real nuisance.

Where I grew up we only lived about 3 blocks from the Sacramento River.  It was normal after dark activities for everyone to stay off the street simply because we had skunks and river rats that used the streets at that time.  We had a fiesty little doxie then and when those critters would enter our back yard she would fight them and kill them.  She was always smelling like skunk.

We had 1 skunk who came to our backyard here a couple years ago.  He was eating leftovers from the birdfeeders.  So we took them down and he went away.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> The skunk is probably after grubs in the lawn.
> 
> Skunks are pretty laid back unless you or the dogs startle them.
> 
> Better pick up a couple gallons of tomato juice in case the dogs need a bath!


I was thinking grubs too. Pac, time to get rid of the grubs in your lawn.


----------



## pacanis

I know. My brain seems to have a dead spot when it comes to treating my yard for grubs. I remember in the Spring when it's too cold and now, when it's too late.


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting anxious. Just got the call confirming Shreddy's appointment to get his radioactive iodine shot on Monday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...Not cool to have a skunk visiting the house this close on a regular basis


In our first home we had a skunk that would mark the foundation of the house as his territory every STINKIN' night!  If the house was closed up you got only a faint whiff of it, but don't dare go down the basement for at least half an hour!

Good luck relocating the critter.  Maybe he's not after the grubs, just some of your grub from the grill!  Careful when you cook out or you may have some extra seasonings on the food ... or yourself.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I'm getting anxious. Just got the call confirming Shreddy's appointment to get his radioactive iodine shot on Monday.


Sending good thoughts your way taxy!  Hope everything goes well for Shreddy on Monday.  Keep us posted then.


************************

I'm heading out to grocery shop.  Should have done it yesterday, looked in the 'fridge and saw there wasn't much room, decided to wait till today.  Yesterday it was 70 and sunny, today not so much.   But we are a cup away from being out of milk, there are a few items on sale that I have to get, and I'm going to push myself to get out of here.  Later!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I'm going to start baiting him tonight. I have some cat food past the expiration date I'm sure he'll like.
It was either feed the skunk with it or sell it to that store in Dorchester


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I'm getting anxious. Just got the call confirming Shreddy's appointment to get his radioactive iodine shot on Monday.


 
What is this for again?


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> What is this for again?



Her cat has overactive thyroid.


----------



## bakechef

At Busch gardens Williamsburg for howl-o-scream! 2 days of Halloween fun!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, GG.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Her cat has overactive thyroid.


Yup, that's what it's for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _The Princess Bride_, for the nth time.  By now I can recite the whole thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's how our daughter is with The Wizard of Oz.  The local CW station used to show reruns of "According to Jim" over and over again every night at midnight.  Himself and I watched them so much we could recite those lines!  And laughed at every one every time.


----------



## Mad Cook

"Here's looking at you, kid", 

"We'll always have Paris",

"You played it for her, you can play it for me." 

The music as the camera dissolves into the flashback ..................

(_Sigh!) _

I could probably recite "Casablanca" from beginning to end. It's been at the top of my "desert island" list for as long as I can remember - I watched it first on my grandmother's 9 inch Bush television (with a magnifying screen in front of it) some time in the late 1950s and nearly 60 years on I still settle down to watch it with a box of tissues.

(and "that" line is NOT "Play it _again_ Sam"!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There are several movies I watch whenever they are on...*and* I have them on DVD.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching The Princess Bride, for the nth time.  By now I can recite the whole thing.



A friend did a modified version of "marriwidge" at the beginning of our ceremony, it got a good laugh.  There were a few people concerned that some were laughing at the girl with a speech impediment, 

She did an awesome job.  I love that movie!


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> "Here's looking at you, kid",
> 
> "We'll always have Paris",
> 
> "You played it for her, you can play it for me."
> 
> The music as the camera dissolves into the flashback ..................
> 
> (_Sigh!) _
> 
> I could probably recite "Casablanca" from beginning to end. It's been at the top of my "desert island" list for as long as I can remember - I watched it first on my grandmother's 9 inch Bush television (with a magnifying screen in front of it) some time in the late 1950s and nearly 60 years on I still settle down to watch it with a box of tissues.
> 
> (and "that" line is NOT "Play it _again_ Sam"!)


I love that movie too, but I can't watch it too often.

Most movies with Ingrid Bergman are special to me. Pictures of my mum at the same age as I.B. look exactly like her. You can't tell if the pic is of my mum or I.B.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> A friend did a modified version of "marriwidge" at the beginning of our ceremony, it got a good laugh.  There were a few people concerned that some were laughing at the girl with a speech impediment,
> 
> She did an awesome job.  I love that movie!



"Pwincess Buwewcup"...classic!     Only a true friend would know that you love the movie and use it at an event that "should be" serious.  Love it!  Monty Python quotes are a running theme in the Ogre household.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I love that movie too, but I can't watch it too often.
> 
> Most movies with Ingrid Bergman are special to me. Pictures of my mum at the same age as I.B. look exactly like her. You can't tell if the pic is of my mum or I.B.



I am also a big fan of Bergman, I enjoyed her in the 1958 film._ The Inn of the Sixth Happiness_.

I loved her accent and her sort of clipped way of speaking.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Pwincess Buwewcup"...classic!     Only a true friend would know that you love the movie and use it at an event that "should be" serious.  Love it!  Monty Python quotes are a running theme in the Ogre household.



I've never watched PB all the way through, will have to look for it!

Watching Cutthroat Kitchen, love it, and mulling over what to do with the 2 remaining grocery bags of our apples.  Have a feeling more CP apple butter is coming up.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> "Here's looking at you, kid",
> 
> "We'll always have Paris",
> 
> "You played it for her, you can play it for me."
> 
> The music as the camera dissolves into the flashback ..................
> 
> (_Sigh!) _
> 
> I could probably recite "Casablanca" from beginning to end. It's been at the top of my "desert island" list for as long as I can remember - I watched it first on my grandmother's 9 inch Bush television (with a magnifying screen in front of it) some time in the late 1950s and nearly 60 years on I still settle down to watch it with a box of tissues.
> 
> (and "that" line is NOT "Play it _again_ Sam"!)



I have never seen Casablanca. Only the end where she gets on the plane and flies off.


----------



## Addie

So I wake up at 4 a.m. Friday morning. I am not feeling very good. I get my pills together and start to take them. I am really not feel good. I slow down and start to take some deep breaths. Oh dear, I need to call 911. I am in a *lot* of pain in my left arm and across my chest. I can barely tell the dispatcher the information. Fortunately they have E911 Enhanced. That means my name and location show up on their screen. I have already taken two hits with the liquid nitro. Didn't help one bit. Paramedics arrive. I can get to the buzzer to let them in. Thank God they have oxygen. I can't breath deep enough to get it into me. They do an EKG right there. Not good news. "Adele we have to take you to the Tufts ER. They are the closest and can give you the emergency care you need right away." I am in no condition to argue. Just make this pain stop! They start a line in the ambulance. "Adele on a scale on one to ten, where is the pain?" TEN!  They open the line so it is flowing faster. I start to feel a little better. Pain level is down to a seven. They decide I can make it to BMC, which is my hospital. It is only a half mile further. 

Everything in there was a whirl. I don't remember much. Twelve hours later they send me up to the floor. I had, had a heart attack. I am fine now.

And I am home. Taking it easy. As Spike is pulling up to the building, there are two fire engines outside the building and the alarm is going off like crazy. Just what I needed. The elevator is on the first floor and out of service except to the fire department and medical personnel. So I sit outside until it is safe to go inside. The woman in #208 had pizza in the oven and fell asleep. She is in her mid 90's. More and more she is losing ground. I hate to say it but she needs to go to an assisted living facility. I am in Apt. #213. You can smell the smoke all over the second floor. 

I used to think once I was retired and all the kids were out on their own, I would have a nice quiet serene life. Silly me!


----------



## taxlady

My mother was still living in her apartment in Denmark when she did something similar. She left a pot on the stove and left the apartment. The fire department showed up after smoke started coming out of her apartment. Some department that deals with the elderly had her gas turned off. They gave her a two burner electric cooker. It had a timer to switch it off. That was horrible to cook on, but a lot safer. There were lots of things that wouldn't be done cooking when it went off and you had to push the button to start it again. It also didn't heat up as much as a regular cooker.


----------



## Katie H

I'm taking a little break right now.  I've spent most of the morning working in my studio "de-furring" it.  A couple of weeks ago my long-haired sweetheart, Tumble, died suddenly and I've just now felt like doing an extensive fur removal.

He was such a darling and I miss him so much.  His (year older) sister, Sally, is totally lost without him.  I am thankful she has Bella to help dilute her loneliness and equally glad that they get along well.  Introducing a new cat family member into an already established feline family can be a challenge.  They're best buds, though.

I think I've finally swept/dust mopped/vacuumed all the loose Tumble fur from all the nooks and crannies.  Future vacuuming and sweeping will be less "fluffy."

After I've had a few minutes with my feet up, I'll head back to spend some time with Sally and Bella as I look for a pattern I've put in the proverbial "safe place."  Ugh!  I hate it when I do that.

Well, it looks like the studio is now the domain of us "girls."

Here's what my pretty, snuggly boy looked like.  R.I.P. my sweet Tumble.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, Katie!  RIP, Tumble. 

A man who lived a floor above me in the apartment building I had in grad school passed out after leaving a pot of soup on the stove.  I banged on his door like crazy, smoke pouring out everywhere, and had to call 911 as I couldn't wake him.  Quite the excitement.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Katie))). RIP Tumble. He really was a handsome fellow. How old was he?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> My mother was still living in her apartment in Denmark when she did something similar. She left a pot on the stove and left the apartment. The fire department showed up after smoke started coming out of her apartment. Some department that deals with the elderly had her gas turned off. They gave her a two burner electric cooker. It had a timer to switch it off. That was horrible to cook on, but a lot safer. There were lots of things that wouldn't be done cooking when it went off and you had to push the button to start it again. It also didn't heat up as much as a regular cooker.



Virginia lost her sister a couple of months ago. She lived here also. So Virginia has been going downhill ever since. She sits in her apartment crying all the time. He daughters need to step in.


----------



## pacanis

I brush hogged the back earlier, perhaps for the last time this year. Then I took a couple .22's out back for a little ballistic therapy. The one I had just put the scope back on, so I needed to sight it in anyway.
I meant to go to the store, but didn't, so now I'm wondering what's for dinner. I'm not really hungry yet anyway. I finished off the Swedish meatballs over toast for a late lunch. 
And I too never saw Casablanca. I'm not really a Bogart fan.


----------



## Addie

I just finished talking to Poo. He is working this weekend in Vermont and the ER is crazy with all the leaf peepers getting hurt trying to get that 'right' photo. He works at the only hospital that flies patients out instead of in.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I have never seen Casablanca. Only the end where she gets on the plane and flies off.


Oh poor you! Do try and watch it if it comes on television. But not the "colourised" version. You need the atmosphere of the original b&w version. And remember the tissues. I'm not given to snivelling over films but "Casablanca" gets me every time

Bogie and Bergman are just right in the lead roles. Claude Rains was good as the Police Chief with an eye for the ladies. The much over used expression "round up the usual suspects" comes from Claude Rains' character. 

Don't be put of by a very bad but fortunately short-lived television series with David Soul in the 1980s.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> So I wake up at 4 a.m. Friday morning. I am not feeling very good. I get my pills together and start to take them. I am really not feel good. I slow down and start to take some deep breaths. Oh dear, I need to call 911. I am in a *lot* of pain in my left arm and across my chest. I can barely tell the dispatcher the information. Fortunately they have E911 Enhanced. That means my name and location show up on their screen. I have already taken two hits with the liquid nitro. Didn't help one bit. Paramedics arrive. I can get to the buzzer to let them in. Thank God they have oxygen. I can't breath deep enough to get it into me. They do an EKG right there. Not good news. "Adele we have to take you to the Tufts ER. They are the closest and can give you the emergency care you need right away." I am in no condition to argue. Just make this pain stop! They start a line in the ambulance. "Adele on a scale on one to ten, where is the pain?" TEN! They open the line so it is flowing faster. I start to feel a little better. Pain level is down to a seven. They decide I can make it to BMC, which is my hospital. It is only a half mile further.
> 
> Everything in there was a whirl. I don't remember much. Twelve hours later they send me up to the floor. I had, had a heart attack. I am fine now.
> 
> And I am home. Taking it easy. As Spike is pulling up to the building, there are two fire engines outside the building and the alarm is going off like crazy. Just what I needed. The elevator is on the first floor and out of service except to the fire department and medical personnel. So I sit outside until it is safe to go inside. The woman in #208 had pizza in the oven and fell asleep. She is in her mid 90's. More and more she is losing ground. I hate to say it but she needs to go to an assisted living facility. I am in Apt. #213. You can smell the smoke all over the second floor.
> 
> I used to think once I was retired and all the kids were out on their own, I would have a nice quiet serene life. Silly me!


Oh dear , how  nasty. I hope you're feeling better now. Look after yourself.


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> I'm taking a little break right now. I've spent most of the morning working in my studio "de-furring" it. A couple of weeks ago my long-haired sweetheart, Tumble, died suddenly and I've just now felt like doing an extensive fur removal.
> 
> He was such a darling and I miss him so much. His (year older) sister, Sally, is totally lost without him. I am thankful she has Bella to help dilute her loneliness and equally glad that they get along well. Introducing a new cat family member into an already established feline family can be a challenge. They're best buds, though.
> 
> I think I've finally swept/dust mopped/vacuumed all the loose Tumble fur from all the nooks and crannies. Future vacuuming and sweeping will be less "fluffy."
> 
> After I've had a few minutes with my feet up, I'll head back to spend some time with Sally and Bella as I look for a pattern I've put in the proverbial "safe place." Ugh! I hate it when I do that.
> 
> Well, it looks like the studio is now the domain of us "girls."
> 
> Here's what my pretty, snuggly boy looked like. R.I.P. my sweet Tumble.


I'm so sorry to hear about poor Tumble.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Oh dear , how  nasty. I hope you're feeling better now. Look after yourself.



Thank you. Believe me, that was one activity that was not on my list of things to do. Then to come home with all the crazy activity, was another thing not on my list. I have been taking it easy. Sitting here at the computer reading and answering some posts. In between I took care of the trash cans. Got them all bagged up. Next will be the kitchen. Not much to do there.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Katie))). RIP Tumble. He really was a handsome fellow. How old was he?



Tumble was about 8.  He was a year younger than Sally and they had the same mother.  They were just about inseparable, which is why Sally is so at loose ends.  Bella is good to her and they cuddle together in their big basket at night.

Tumble was a dear.  Not a mean bone in his body and ultra-affectionate.  He had the uncanny way of knowing when I needed a loving snuggle, especially after Buck died.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> I'm taking a little break right now.  I've spent most of the morning working in my studio "de-furring" it.  A couple of weeks ago my long-haired sweetheart, Tumble, died suddenly and I've just now felt like doing an extensive fur removal.
> 
> He was such a darling and I miss him so much.  His (year older) sister, Sally, is totally lost without him.  I am thankful she has Bella to help dilute her loneliness and equally glad that they get along well.  Introducing a new cat family member into an already established feline family can be a challenge.  They're best buds, though.
> 
> I think I've finally swept/dust mopped/vacuumed all the loose Tumble fur from all the nooks and crannies.  Future vacuuming and sweeping will be less "fluffy."
> 
> After I've had a few minutes with my feet up, I'll head back to spend some time with Sally and Bella as I look for a pattern I've put in the proverbial "safe place."  Ugh!  I hate it when I do that.
> 
> Well, it looks like the studio is now the domain of us "girls."
> 
> Here's what my pretty, snuggly boy looked like.  R.I.P. my sweet Tumble.



So sorry, Katie!  I'll holler at my Gopher and tell him Tumble is a friend and to share his bell toys with him.  RIP Tumble.


----------



## pacanis

The town grocer has Land O Lakes butter on sale. I just bought 6 lbs. I didn't want to seem greedy. I'll buy another six lbs Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> So I wake up at 4 a.m. Friday morning. I am not feeling very good. I get my pills together and start to take them. I am really not feel good. I slow down and start to take some deep breaths. Oh dear, I need to call 911. I am in a *lot* of pain in my left arm and across my chest. I can barely tell the dispatcher the information. Fortunately they have E911 Enhanced. That means my name and location show up on their screen. I have already taken two hits with the liquid nitro. Didn't help one bit. Paramedics arrive. I can get to the buzzer to let them in. Thank God they have oxygen. I can't breath deep enough to get it into me. They do an EKG right there. Not good news. "Adele we have to take you to the Tufts ER. They are the closest and can give you the emergency care you need right away." I am in no condition to argue. Just make this pain stop! They start a line in the ambulance. "Adele on a scale on one to ten, where is the pain?" TEN!  They open the line so it is flowing faster. I start to feel a little better. Pain level is down to a seven. They decide I can make it to BMC, which is my hospital. It is only a half mile further.
> 
> Everything in there was a whirl. I don't remember much. Twelve hours later they send me up to the floor. I had, had a heart attack. I am fine now.
> 
> And I am home. Taking it easy. As Spike is pulling up to the building, there are two fire engines outside the building and the alarm is going off like crazy. Just what I needed. The elevator is on the first floor and out of service except to the fire department and medical personnel. So I sit outside until it is safe to go inside. The woman in #208 had pizza in the oven and fell asleep. She is in her mid 90's. More and more she is losing ground. I hate to say it but she needs to go to an assisted living facility. I am in Apt. #213. You can smell the smoke all over the second floor.
> 
> I used to think once I was retired and all the kids were out on their own, I would have a nice quiet serene life. Silly me!



That's supposed to be my trick...I'm gald you are okay.  Leave the house alone and get some rest.  Did they do a cath?


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Red Sox/Rays playoff game.


----------



## bakechef

Getting ready to enter a haunted house at Busch gardens, I hate these things but the trip to the park wouldn't be the same without them!


----------



## simonbaker

MrsLMB said:


> Good luck with that Pac .. they can be a real nuisance.
> 
> Where I grew up we only lived about 3 blocks from the Sacramento River.  It was normal after dark activities for everyone to stay off the street simply because we had skunks and river rats that used the streets at that time.  We had a fiesty little doxie then and when those critters would enter our back yard she would fight them and kill them.  She was always smelling like skunk.
> 
> We had 1 skunk who came to our backyard here a couple years ago.  He was eating leftovers from the birdfeeders.  So we took them down and he went away.


Our nephews girlfriend (roomates) have a skunk for a indoor pet. They had the "stinker" removed. It uses a litter box just like a cat. Strangest thing but it is very calm & tame. Makes a person look twice when you enter the room.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> So I wake up at 4 a.m. Friday morning. I am not feeling very good. I get my pills together and start to take them. I am really not feel good. I slow down and start to take some deep breaths. Oh dear, I need to call 911. I am in a *lot* of pain in my left arm and across my chest. I can barely tell the dispatcher the information. Fortunately they have E911 Enhanced. That means my name and location show up on their screen. I have already taken two hits with the liquid nitro. Didn't help one bit. Paramedics arrive. I can get to the buzzer to let them in. Thank God they have oxygen. I can't breath deep enough to get it into me. They do an EKG right there. Not good news. "Adele we have to take you to the Tufts ER. They are the closest and can give you the emergency care you need right away." I am in no condition to argue. Just make this pain stop! They start a line in the ambulance. "Adele on a scale on one to ten, where is the pain?" TEN!  They open the line so it is flowing faster. I start to feel a little better. Pain level is down to a seven. They decide I can make it to BMC, which is my hospital. It is only a half mile further.
> 
> Everything in there was a whirl. I don't remember much. Twelve hours later they send me up to the floor. I had, had a heart attack. I am fine now.
> 
> And I am home. Taking it easy. As Spike is pulling up to the building, there are two fire engines outside the building and the alarm is going off like crazy. Just what I needed. The elevator is on the first floor and out of service except to the fire department and medical personnel. So I sit outside until it is safe to go inside. The woman in #208 had pizza in the oven and fell asleep. She is in her mid 90's. More and more she is losing ground. I hate to say it but she needs to go to an assisted living facility. I am in Apt. #213. You can smell the smoke all over the second floor.
> 
> I used to think once I was retired and all the kids were out on their own, I would have a nice quiet serene life. Silly me!


I  am so very sorry to hear about your health issues.  Will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## simonbaker

Katie H said:


> I'm taking a little break right now.  I've spent most of the morning working in my studio "de-furring" it.  A couple of weeks ago my long-haired sweetheart, Tumble, died suddenly and I've just now felt like doing an extensive fur removal.
> 
> He was such a darling and I miss him so much.  His (year older) sister, Sally, is totally lost without him.  I am thankful she has Bella to help dilute her loneliness and equally glad that they get along well.  Introducing a new cat family member into an already established feline family can be a challenge.  They're best buds, though.
> 
> I think I've finally swept/dust mopped/vacuumed all the loose Tumble fur from all the nooks and crannies.  Future vacuuming and sweeping will be less "fluffy."
> 
> After I've had a few minutes with my feet up, I'll head back to spend some time with Sally and Bella as I look for a pattern I've put in the proverbial "safe place."  Ugh!  I hate it when I do that.
> 
> Well, it looks like the studio is now the domain of us "girls."
> 
> Here's what my pretty, snuggly boy looked like.  R.I.P. my sweet Tumble.


Sorry for your loss Katie. It's tough to lose a pet, just like a member of the family. Keeping positive thoughts coming your way. We have 3 cats 1 of them looks exactly like your tumble, his name is furby. They are precious animals with such a personality.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We have a neighborhood, established in 1886, called Skunk City!

This is the crest from the newspaper!


----------



## pacanis

"Our two scents worth", lol.


----------



## simonbaker

pacanis said:


> "Our two scents worth", lol.


----------



## pacanis

Well I've got a can of cat food in the front yard and one in the side yard. And my million candle power flashlight at the ready. Along with a small .22 carbine with crosshairs that light. Of course, it's also probably a million to one chance I will look out a window when he's there, but it's worth a... err... shot.

In unrelated news, my next door buddy came over today to say his wife saw a bear not a couple miles down the road on a golf course. There were golfers running everywhere. The bear stopped to eat at a squash patch, then meandered off. Kind of odd he'd be living this close and decide to take a midday stroll. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a picture of him.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Well I've got a can of cat food in the front yard and one in the side yard. And my million candle power flashlight at the ready. Along with a small .22 carbine with crosshairs that light. Of course, it's also probably a million to one chance I will look out a window when he's there, but it's worth a... err... shot.
> 
> In unrelated news, my next door buddy came over today to say his wife saw a bear not a couple miles down the road on a golf course. There were golfers running everywhere. The bear stopped to eat at a squash patch, then meandered off. Kind of odd he'd be living this close and decide to take a midday stroll. Maybe I'll get lucky and get a picture of him.



If that old skunk knew all the work he put you through he would be laughing his tail off!  
Are the dogs ready for action?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I almost got myself a white-tailed doe down the block the other night, ran out between some cars.


----------



## pacanis

I'm hoping it's like anything, Bea, the more you prepare the less you need it.
I hope I never see him again. I'm not holding my breath though. I'll probably startle him when I least expect it.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I almost got myself a white-tailed doe down the block the other night, ran out between some cars.


 
'Tis the season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm hoping it's like anything, Bea, the more you prepare the less you need it.
> I hope I never see him again. I'm not holding my breath though. *I'll probably startle him when I least expect it.*



I wonder why Pac is spending the winter outside???


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> So I wake up at 4 a.m. Friday morning. I am not feeling very good. I get my pills together and start to take them. I am really not feel good. I slow down and start to take some deep breaths. Oh dear, I need to call 911. I am in a lot of pain in my left arm and across my chest. I can barely tell the dispatcher the information. Fortunately they have E911 Enhanced. That means my name and location show up on their screen. I have already taken two hits with the liquid nitro. Didn't help one bit. Paramedics arrive. I can get to the buzzer to let them in. Thank God they have oxygen. I can't breath deep enough to get it into me. They do an EKG right there. Not good news. "Adele we have to take you to the Tufts ER. They are the closest and can give you the emergency care you need right away." I am in no condition to argue. Just make this pain stop! They start a line in the ambulance. "Adele on a scale on one to ten, where is the pain?" TEN!  They open the line so it is flowing faster. I start to feel a little better. Pain level is down to a seven. They decide I can make it to BMC, which is my hospital. It is only a half mile further.
> 
> Everything in there was a whirl. I don't remember much. Twelve hours later they send me up to the floor. I had, had a heart attack. I am fine now.
> 
> And I am home. Taking it easy. As Spike is pulling up to the building, there are two fire engines outside the building and the alarm is going off like crazy. Just what I needed. The elevator is on the first floor and out of service except to the fire department and medical personnel. So I sit outside until it is safe to go inside. The woman in #208 had pizza in the oven and fell asleep. She is in her mid 90's. More and more she is losing ground. I hate to say it but she needs to go to an assisted living facility. I am in Apt. #213. You can smell the smoke all over the second floor.
> 
> I used to think once I was retired and all the kids were out on their own, I would have a nice quiet serene life. Silly me!



Take care of yourself Addie!  Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## simonbaker

Just finished supper, kicking back & enjoying some relaxation.


----------



## taxlady

I made csipetke to go with the Hungarian goulash. It has been boiling for 50 minutes and isn't ready yet. Smaller ones next time. I'm getting hungry.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching A Clockwork Orange. First time. Weird movie.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm watching The Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert.  I both read the book and saw A Clockwork Orange, I agree, Pac, very weird.

As is Priscilla, Queen of the Desert, though maybe not quite as weird.  Now I wish I'd taped it, I really liked it.


----------



## Andy M.

I basking in the aura of my baseball team's resounding win over that other team from Tampa.  It's looking good for the Red Sox.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm watching A Clockwork Orange. First time. Weird movie.


No s__t Sherlock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished off some chicken noodle soup (canned).  Going to bed in a few.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> I'm taking a little break right now.  I've spent most of the morning working in my studio "de-furring" it.  A couple of weeks ago my long-haired sweetheart, Tumble, died suddenly and I've just now felt like doing an extensive fur removal...................
> 
> Here's what my pretty, snuggly boy looked like.  R.I.P. my sweet Tumble.



So sorry to hear this Katie!   Furkids are so special.  And you said he was 8?  That's pretty young.  Hope your heart mends soon ~ even though you'll always miss him.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> No s__t Sherlock.



Lol!


----------



## pacanis

Hey, I knew nothing of this movie except for hearing it mentioned over the years. I assumed it was more of a sci-fi/Soylent Green/Fahrenheit 451 kind of movie.

I just ran a K-cup of hot chocolate through the Keurig, I've got the home fries cooking on the stove and have two pieces of bread waiting to be toasted and make a sandwich out of some Canadian bacon, egg and cheese. And Miracle is on the TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Up too early for a Sunday, having coffee and pumpkin pie.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got back from the movie "Gravity". Relaxing a bit before we have to go to a meeting at 7 about getting a foriegn exchange student from Germany, next week, for 2 weeks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got back from Costco...now I remember why I don't like going there on the weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got back from Costco...now I remember why I don't like going there on the weekend.



  We'd planned a trip to Costco, but DH didn't waken till well past noon.  As Costco is 45 minutes away, I figured I'd be better off doing other stuff around the house.

So, I'm still simmering apple butter in the CP.  It's all strained and I took the lid off as I want it thick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We'd planned a trip to Costco, but DH didn't waken till well past noon.  As Costco is 45 minutes away, I figured I'd be better off doing other stuff around the house.



Every moron (and their kids) with a driver's license was there...including me!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every moron (and their kids) with a driver's license was there...including me!



Well, they were a moron short.  Shoot.  I could have sent you my list, would have saved a trip.

Oh, wait, that won't work....


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Just got back from the movie "Gravity". Relaxing a bit before we have to go to a meeting at 7 about getting a foriegn exchange student from Germany, next week, for 2 weeks.



Cool, Sb! We've had three German exchange students - six in all. Almost all of them were great experiences and we learned a lot. In fact, one visited us last spring, and my mom and her husband visited another when they were in Berlin in August. Look forward to hearing about your student.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Well, they were a moron short.  Shoot.  I could have sent you my list, would have saved a trip.
> 
> Oh, wait, that won't work....



Thank goodness my list was short...of course it was all in the back of the store.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got back from Costco...now I remember why I don't like going there on the weekend.


A Costco just opened up here in town, we have yet to check it out. Have never been, only a  Sam's club here until last week.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> The town grocer has Land O Lakes butter on sale. I just bought 6 lbs. I didn't want to seem greedy. I'll buy another six lbs Monday.



The Market Basket has Cabot's on sale this week. It is fresh right from Vermont every day. I will be stocking up also.


----------



## pacanis

Aside from store brands, Land O Lakes is the only brand of stick butter I ever see here. It doesn't matter which grocery store either. They must have our market cornered.
There is a difference between LOL and the other generic type butters. LOL is softer after it's been frozen and thawed. It has a softer texture. Good stuff. Been eating it since I was a kid.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got back from Costco...now I remember why I don't like going there on the weekend.


I was shaking my head when I read that you were planning to go to Costco on the weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I was shaking my head when I read that you were planning to go to Costco on the weekend.



Yes.  And she forgot my list.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Yes.  And she forgot my list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes.  And she forgot my list.



I forgot my coupon book too...


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Denver v Dallas and boy what a game.
Another one that's going to come down to the wire.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm watching Denver v Dallas and boy what a game.
> Another one that's going to come down to the wire.




Clearly not a defensive battle.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Clearly not a defensive battle.


 
Ask the defenses that. 
Both those quarterbacks were on fire. I never heard "you just can't defend against that" so many times in one game.
But Romo returned to Romo by the end of the game. He's good for three quarters or three quarters of a season, take your pick.


----------



## CatPat

Tomorrow, two nice men of the HOA will arrive to take away the electric stove. I have pulled it from the wall, cleaned it very, very thoroughly inside and outside, and it looks as if brand new. DA gave me the $175.00 payment for it! I fussed with her that it is hers, but she was firm and said no. So, I shall save this for something special for DA sometime. 

I am looking at the stove and it does look so very nice! I pulled all of the knobs of it off and washed those and everything is very, very clean. I took out the lower drawer and washed it and cleaned all of the back of it. 

The lady who is getting this will be glad to have it so clean I think. She is Carla, and she is older of 67 who has to keep her grandchildren because of certain family problems. She does very much cooking and she has an electric range that has those coil burners of it and those pans under them. This will be very much easier for her!

I like her grandchildren. There is a boy and a girl. The boy is 9 years old and his sister is 11. We like to ride our bikes together with Azia. They love Azia very much.

I am so very happy! Carla is very happy also! I looked of these stoves on the Google and they cost more than $175.00. I love to see happy people!

Carla is donating her old stove for no price to the Habitat for Humanity store.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from our meeting at school about getting our foreign exchange student from Germany. Excited she will be coming this Saturday & staying thru the 28th. 16 years old. There will be 30 in the group coming.  I think we will both learn a lot.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Every moron (and their kids) with a driver's license was there...including me!



Shopping in the burbs here is best done during the week, weekends are nuts, it's like nobody realizes that these stores are open 7 days a week!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Shopping in the burbs here is best done during the week, weekends are nuts, it's like nobody realizes that these stores are open 7 days a week!



I forgot it was Sunday until I pulled into the lot.  Thought I was going to have to park in the next town over.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching a Fallout Boy concert on TV. Previously it was All American Rejects. Before them was Green Day and New Found Glory. It's kind of a cool channel because I don't have to actually watch it. I can listen and do something else at the same time and these are all groups that I like. Now if they would just air a Panic at the Disco concert my night would be complete. Although I do need to go to bed soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Whew....recovering from a cooking day.  Made homemade chili and corn bread for the first time since last fall, since the weather is finally cooling down here. Then I decided to use up the rest of the ground beef, chopped bell peppers, and onions I had stashed in the freezer, and made a meat loaf. Cut it into slices and food saver'ed it in 2 slices per bag so I'll have meatloaf sandwiches handy to defrost.   

A friend gave me a bag of granny smith apples from her trees, and after eating as many as I can for now, I chopped and baked several of them with a little brown sugar and cinnamon, to add to my morning oatmeal.  

Shredded some cheese and made some sauce to make enchiladas a little later in the week. Think I'm good for the week now without having to do much work. 

Edit - kitty and I are settling in on the couch to watch the latest episode of Grey's Anatomy.  lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have enough chicken left to take a swing at GG's minestrone soup.  Just need a zucchini.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I'm watching Denver v Dallas and boy what a game.
> Another one that's going to come down to the wire.


I saw parts of that game, plus I had watched the Bengals game.  Whew, glad we played them once already before they got their defense rolling - at least we beat them.  Don't know how Browns will fare in the Queen City on Nov. 17th though.


----------



## Addie

It is 3:30 a.m. and I am heading for bed. I have to be out the door at seven to go shopping. If I hadn't been in the hospital, I would have gone Friday.


----------



## taxlady

Getting ready to bring Shreddy to the vet for his I-131 treatment. Getting anxious, but also excited that this will hopefully cure his over active thyroid.


----------



## pacanis

Good luck, Linda.
When will you know if it works?


----------



## pacanis

Good news today from the dog breeder


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Good news today from the dog breeder




Excellent!  When do you get her.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Good luck, Linda.
> When will you know if it works?


You know, I'm not sure. He will have a follow up blood test 8-10 weeks after the treatment. I assume he will stop being so hungry before that. I'll ask the vet tech. She is supposed to call me today and every day to give me updates on Shreddy.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Good news today from the dog breeder


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Good news today from the dog breeder



Cool!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Excellent! When do you get her.


 
That is the question.
We are exchanging emails right now.
She is a teacher and the times she can get away and the times I can close shop for a seven hour stretch are not aligning.
I'm not used to a dog breeder who doesn't have a more flexible job, since they need to be able to take off and be with their dogs at a moment's notice.
I'm not sure what's happening here yet. I hate to have to ship the pup being only three hours away.


----------



## Addie

I just spent the whole afternoon looking at You Tubes of the Clydesdale horses. Did you know that Budweiser owns eight different breeding farms? I learned a lot about them. What I would like to know is how do they decide which colts are going to be draft horses and which ones will be raised for breeding. That decision has to be made when they are just young colts. All their draft horses are geldings. And which fillies do they decide to use as breeding mares?


----------



## pacanis

Not to mention the football playing Clydesdales.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That is the question.
> We are exchanging emails right now.
> She is a teacher and the times she can get away and the times I can close shop for a seven hour stretch are not aligning.
> I'm not used to a dog breeder who doesn't have a more flexible job, since they need to be able to take off and be with their dogs at a moment's notice.
> I'm not sure what's happening here yet. I hate to have to ship the pup being only three hours away.




I hope you can work something out soon.  You have to be excited about this.


----------



## pacanis

I'm dang excited about this


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I'm dang excited about this



Wonderful news Pac!  A new baby!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Getting ready to bring Shreddy to the vet for his I-131 treatment. Getting anxious, but also excited that this will hopefully cure his over active thyroid.


Hope this all works out for Shreddy and you guys!  Good luck - fingers crossed.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks!
No doubt is was because everyone was wishing me well.
But getting her from point A to point B is proving to be harder then I thought.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Good news today from the dog breeder



Another .  FWIW, our niece has two Weims, each cargoed to FL from TX, I think.  Neither of "the girls" seemed to be worse for wear.  Then again, Texas to Florida is a little further than 3 hours.  Maybe.


----------



## pacanis

I've had dogs shipped to me before. And even back then it was quite pricey. I just wanted to avoid that this time around and was one of the main reasons I was researching closer breeders. I should have researched her job, lol. It's not like she's a hobby breeder with only a couple dogs.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and my condolences to your niece.
Two Weims?!  The poor girl


----------



## Cooking Goddess

But pac, they're so cute!  Cute, that is, if you don't mind large, mischievous doggies. 






If you guys are ever bored and want to look at pretty things, our niece has a website with her artwork:  award-winning mosaics and photographs.  You can find the site here:  Cherie Bosela - Mosaic Artist - News

She has also done some jewelry.  The "Shop" link at the top of her website page takes you to photos of all kinds of stuff that she's sold on etsy.  She does some really neat things - especially her detailed glass mosaics.  If you look at them, keep in mind that this woman had absolutely NO patience as a youngster!


----------



## pacanis

Cute pic of them, CG.
And October happens to be Weimaraner month in my sleeping puppies calendar. Of course, I've never actually seen one sleeping in real life. I don't think anybody has 

T minus six days on the pup. The breeder has Columbus Day off and is bringing her here


----------



## Andy M.

That's great!  Free home delivery.  We'll need some pictures.


----------



## pacanis

There will be pictures!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Not to mention the football playing Clydesdales.



There is a clip showing how they train the horse to do that. But my favorite was the colt hitching himself up and the parents at the back pushing the wagon. If you ever want to just kill time, click on the Bud Horses and there are so many clips showing all the things these magnificent horses are trained to do. A great way to kill a rainy afternoon. I have a special spot in my heart for horses.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Cute pic of them, CG.
> And October happens to be Weimaraner month in my sleeping puppies calendar. Of course, I've never actually seen one sleeping in real life. I don't think anybody has
> 
> T minus six days on the pup. The breeder has Columbus Day off and is bringing her here



My granddaughter had one and she failed to look up the habits of the breed. They love to bark incessantly for no reason at all. Not good when you are only feet from your neighbor next door.


----------



## Addie

*I am feel on top of the world!!*

I had an appointment with my vascular doctor today. I woke up in a great mood. All is well, and my blood pressure was right on! My oxygen level was at 100%. It is always around 97%. I have gained four pounds, but that is okay with me. It tells me I am eating. My sugar level was low. And I am feeling on top on the world. I am even walking without limping. My hip and spine are feeling great, and the arthritis in my fingers is non existent. It has been a long time since I felt this good. Here hoping it last for the whole day.


----------



## Zhizara

My fingers are crossed hoping you feel good all week, Addie!


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> My fingers are crossed hoping you feel good all week, Addie!


+1


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay Addie, glad to hear about your good health report! 




Addie said:


> My granddaughter had one and she failed to look up the habits of the breed. They love to bark incessantly for no reason at all. Not good when you are only feet from your neighbor next door.


From what I've seen, they bark a lot if they aren't played with and allowed to run.  My niece gets up early enough before work so they can go outside and play ball for a little bit (maybe 5-10 minute?) plus they run around in the enclosed yard the entire morning until she leaves.  They bark when she goes out the door...and then stop when the car starts.  They're happy to see her when she gets home, but then they know they get outside right after they get cuddles.  They do require a lot of attention and love, but they don't usually bark if those needs are met.

Probably holds true for a lot of different breeds.  Right about now I wish the neighbors next door would go play ball with their Great Pyrenees...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm going to start prepping dinner while watching TV.  Going to find out what the Talking Heads are saying about the Executive Talking Head.  Wishing these people would quit acting like 2nd graders all the way around...

And will somebody start tonight's dinner thread?  We need to mix this up a little people!  Just make sure you get the date format right...


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I just spent the whole afternoon looking at You Tubes of the Clydesdale horses. Did you know that Budweiser owns eight different breeding farms? I learned a lot about them. What I would like to know is how do they decide which colts are going to be draft horses and which ones will be raised for breeding. That decision has to be made when they are just young colts. All their draft horses are geldings. And which fillies do they decide to use as breeding mares?


Martin Clunes (British Actor with a passion for horses) did a television series about horses last year and one programme featured the Budweiser Clydesdales. Beautiful animals. 

There are several breweries in the UK which have teams of Shire horses (another breed of "cart" horses in Britain). They are mostly used for show work and turn out to local festivals, etc., but there are some breweries such as Wadworth in Wiltshire and Hook Norton in the Cotswolds who still use their horses for local deliveries. Great publicity and useful work to keep the horses fit.

However, Carlsberg UK who took over Tetley's brewery decided to axe the Tetley dray horses a few years ago. Surplus to requirements and not profitable. More fool them. They got rid of a great advertising gimmick.

A friend of ours keeps a Shire mare for riding and they won Supreme Champion against Thoroughbreds and Warmbloods at our Charity Horse Show last year. I've also seen a lady riding a Shire side saddle at a Side Saddle Association show - heaven knows how she found a side saddle to fit! There a number of equestrian centres all over the UK which use Shires and Clydesdales for riding, including dressage and show jumping. They look heavy and cumbersome but they are very light on their feet.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I just spent the whole afternoon looking at You Tubes of the Clydesdale horses. Did you know that Budweiser owns eight different breeding farms? I learned a lot about them. What I would like to know is how do they decide which colts are going to be draft horses and which ones will be raised for breeding. That decision has to be made when they are just young colts. All their draft horses are geldings. And which fillies do they decide to use as breeding mares?


The colts and fillies will be chosen for breeding on the basis of breed type, conformation, colour, etc., (see the the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy Clydesdale pages -sorry the link won't show) and the mares will be brood mares, kept for the breeding programme and not worked with the others. I'm not sure whether Budweiser have their own stallions in their breeding programme or whether they use "outsiders" (in-breeding is not good in horses just as it isn't in humans). The fillies who are not chosen for the breeding programme will be sold on, as will any colts and geldings which are surplus to requirements. Don't worry about their fate. They won't be going into cans of dog food. They will be papered (ie have certificated pedigrees) and will be much in demand for showing, working or other breeding programmes. I don't know but it's possible that the geldings destined for the Budweiser teams may be chosen for similar colouring and markings to their fellows as it makes a smart combination if the horses are similar in appearance to each other

Like us, mares are subject, to a greater or lesser extent, to their hormones and may be a pain in the neck at certain times so a lot of companies prefer not to use them for draught work. A mare with the equine equivalent of PMT can be a nightmare and cause chaos in a mixed sex team! Geldings may not be able to father foals but many of them retain an interest in the ladies!


----------



## pacanis

I didn't know Clunes was an actor. I thought he was a dog trainer or something. I watched two specials he had a few years ago; Martin Clunes and his dogs. Interesting.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> +1



Thank you to both of  you. And my daughter is also feeling better than she has in months. She loves being back at work.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Thank you to both of you. And my daughter is also feeling better than she has in months. She loves being back at work.


 
Good news indeed Addie.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Talking about Horses.....*

It's the Horse of the Year Show from tomorrow until Sunday. It's one of the premier horse shows in Britain and attracts riders and horses from all over the world. 

Last year, Jenna, the manageress of and daughter of the owner of the livery and teaching yard where my Horse lives, carried off the Ladies Hunter Championship (a side saddle class) and the Show Hunter of the Year Championship (an astride class). 

It must have put a lot of noses out of joint as, although she has ridden and shown ponies and horses since she was a little girl, she is an Amateur and was competing against top rank professional riders and producers of show horses. AND she had only been riding side saddle for a little over a year!

I feel very proud of her as I gave her her first side saddle lesson. Well, to be strictly fair, I lent her my side saddle, showed her how to fit it onto her horse and took her into the manege, showed her how to sit and corrected her position as she rode. It wasn't _really_ a proper lesson. 

She's qualified again to the Horse of the Year Show but the competing world being what it is I would be very surprised if she'll be allowed to win again. Perhaps I'm just being wasp-ish and mean-minded but I think there's too much serious money involved in sponsorship of the professionals for an amateur to be allowed to walk off with the prize for a second time!

This is the interview for television last year 
http://www.horseandcountry.tv/news/2012/10/04/jenna-tyldesley-takes-second-win-hoys


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> The colts and fillies will be chosen for breeding on the basis of breed type, conformation, colour, etc., (see the the American Livestock Breeds Conservancy Clydesdale pages -sorry the link won't show) and the mares will be brood mares, kept for the breeding programme and not worked with the others. I'm not sure whether Budweiser have their own stallions in their breeding programme or whether they use "outsiders" (in-breeding is not good in horses just as it isn't in humans). The fillies who are not chosen for the breeding programme will be sold on, as will any colts and geldings which are surplus to requirements. Don't worry about their fate. They won't be going into cans of dog food. They will be papered (ie have certificated pedigrees) and will be much in demand for showing, working or other breeding programmes. I don't know but it's possible that the geldings destined for the Budweiser teams may be chosen for similar colouring and markings to their fellows as it makes a smart combination if the horses are similar in appearance to each other
> 
> Like us, mares are subject, to a greater or lesser extent, to their hormones and may be a pain in the neck at certain times so a lot of companies prefer not to use them for draught work. A mare with the equine equivalent of PMT can be a nightmare and cause chaos in a mixed sex team! Geldings may not be able to father foals but many of them retain an interest in the ladies!



Only geldings are used for the Budweiser wagon shows. The geldings if you look at them have a matching blaze down their face. The feathers on their feet have to be of a certain length and all matching. The manes and tails have to be all black and the bodies a deep brown, and the tails get bobbed when performing. They have their own breeding stock. At any one time they have over three hundred horses in the breeding stock. What horses they decide to not keep are sold off every year. And they are privately sold through a private auction. You have to be known by Budweiser and invited to the auction. There are three wagons with a draft of eight horses each. Each wagon has three teams to be swapped off for performances. They put on quite a show. 

And BTW, Budweiser travels to Devon every other year to participate in the Clyesdale show there. 

I have a secret spot in my heart for these giant gentle creatures. They don't realize just how big they are and are so eager to please. Quite often you will see a pasture of foals playing together. What a lot of folks don't see is the mare playing with her baby as well.


----------



## Addie

Congratulations to you daughter Mad Cook. She interviews very well. And beauty on top of skill. She is going far!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I had an appointment with my vascular doctor today. I woke up in a great mood. All is well, and my blood pressure was right on! My oxygen level was at 100%. It is always around 97%. I have gained four pounds, but that is okay with me. It tells me I am eating. My sugar level was low. And I am feeling on top on the world. I am even walking without limping. My hip and spine are feeling great, and the arthritis in my fingers is non existent. It has been a long time since I felt this good. Here hoping it last for the whole day.


Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I didn't know Clunes was an actor. I thought he was a dog trainer or something. I watched two specials he had a few years ago; Martin Clunes and his dogs. Interesting.



Martin Clunes is _Doc Martin_ on BBC America...fantastic show.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Martin Clunes is _Doc Martin_ on BBC America...fantastic show.


 
Did you ever see the show _Men Behaving Badly_ PF?   That was a very funny show!  (And obviously, MC was in it).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Did you ever see the show _Men Behaving Badly_ PF?   That was a very funny show!  (And obviously, MC was in it).



Yes, I have seen it, very funny!  Clunes was in a movie _Saving Grace_, it was a laugh riot!  It's when I first perked up and started looking for Clunes.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I have seen it, very funny! Clunes was in a movie _Saving Grace_, it was a laugh riot! It's when I first perked up and started looking for Clunes.


 
I haven't seen that, but with Clunes, Brenda Blethyn and Bill Bailey, it certainly has an impressive cast!  I shall keep an eye out for it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> I haven't seen that, but with Clunes, Brenda Blethyn and Bill Bailey, it certainly has an impressive cast!  I shall keep an eye out for it!



Oh, I wish I was watching it again for the first time...you will just scream in laughter at some of the goings on.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I had an appointment with my vascular doctor today. I woke up in a great mood. All is well, and my blood pressure was right on! My oxygen level was at 100%. It is always around 97%. I have gained four pounds, but that is okay with me. It tells me I am eating. My sugar level was low. And I am feeling on top on the world. I am even walking without limping. My hip and spine are feeling great, and the arthritis in my fingers is non existent. It has been a long time since I felt this good. Here hoping it last for the whole day.


That is wonderful news! Prayers answered!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> That is wonderful news! Prayers answered!



Thank you SB.


----------



## Addie

Do any of our friends across the pond know if there is going to be a season 6 of Doc Martin? I hated to see the end of Season 5. I even got Spike hooked on that show.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Thank you SB.


You are so very welcome! I am so happy to hear things are going better for you!!


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Do any of our friends across the pond know if there is going to be a season 6 of Doc Martin? I hated to see the end of Season 5. I even got Spike hooked on that show.


 
Season 6 is airing on UK TV at the moment Addie.  It's not a show I watch myself, but seems to be pretty popular!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> Season 6 is airing on UK TV at the moment Addie.  It's not a show I watch myself, but seems to be pretty popular!



Thank you KC. That means when the new season ends, we will get it. Like Downton Abby. I will let Spike know. Any idea how many episodes and where it is now over there? In other words, how long do I have to wait? 

We get so many excellent shows from England. But this one always has me on the floor with laughter.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Thank you KC. That means when the new season ends, we will get it. Like Downton Abby. I will let Spike know. Any idea how many episodes and where it is now over there? In other words, how long do I have to wait?
> 
> We get so many excellent shows from England. But this one always has me on the floor with laughter.


 
8 Episodes for season 6 and it started at the beginning of September, so I would guess it is coming to an end soon.   I don't know what that means for a US airing?

But, apparently, there is every likelihood of a 7th season.  (MC has certainly agreed to one.)


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> 8 Episodes for season 6 and it started at the beginning of September, so I would guess it is coming to an end soon.   I don't know what that means for a US airing?
> 
> But, apparently, there is every likelihood of a 7th season.  (MC has certainly agreed to one.)



We will probably get it in December. This is such a great show, I will hate to see it end. I love watching him with the baby. Thanks so much.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Congratulations to you daughter Mad Cook. She interviews very well. And beauty on top of skill. She is going far!


Jenna's not my daughter (for which she is probably profoundly grateful). She's the daughter of the owner of the yard where my horse lives. She works very hard, bless her, and Daddy doesn't indulge her. She's recently bought a second show horse and had to sell her car to part-finance it (Dad made up the difference of course, he isn't an ogre!)


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Only geldings are used for the Budweiser wagon shows. The geldings if you look at them have a matching blaze down their face. The feathers on their feet have to be of a certain length and all matching. The manes and tails have to be all black and the bodies a deep brown, and the tails get bobbed when performing. They have their own breeding stock. At any one time they have over three hundred horses in the breeding stock. What horses they decide to not keep are sold off every year. And they are privately sold through a private auction. You have to be known by Budweiser and invited to the auction. There are three wagons with a draft of eight horses each. Each wagon has three teams to be swapped off for performances. They put on quite a show.
> 
> And BTW, Budweiser travels to Devon every other year to participate in the Clyesdale show there.
> 
> I have a secret spot in my heart for these giant gentle creatures. They don't realize just how big they are and are so eager to please. Quite often you will see a pasture of foals playing together. What a lot of folks don't see is the mare playing with her baby as well.


My grandfather worked with horses and just before the first world war he took a shipment of Clydesdales to Canada. It took about 6 months for the round trip including travelling with them to where they were going over there. He loved Canada and would have liked to emigrate but my grandmother wasn't having any of it.

I wonder if any of the Bud Clydesdales are by any chance descended from the one he took to Canada.

It's a funny thing about horses. The bigger they are the gentler and more biddable they seem to be. My chap is 16.2 hands (for the uninitiated that's 5'6" at his withers or top of his shoulders) and he is a lamb but I've known dainty little ponies who were absolute villains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The antibiotic I am on is causing light sensitivity.  I'll be the one in sunglasses at work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> My grandfather worked with horses and just before the first world war he took a shipment of Clydesdales to Canada. It took about 6 months for the round trip including travelling with them to where they were going over there. He loved Canada and would have liked to emigrate but my grandmother wasn't having any of it.
> 
> I wonder if any of the Bud Clydesdales are by any chance descended from the one he took to Canada.
> 
> It's a funny thing about horses. The bigger they are the gentler and more biddable they seem to be. My chap is 16.2 hands (for the uninitiated that's 5'6" at his withers or top of his shoulders) and he is a lamb but I've known dainty little ponies who were absolute villains.



When I worked the dude ranch, I rode a horse named Spook, because he was grey and would come out of the morning fog looking like a ghost.  He was 16 hands and for me it was like trying to scale a vertical surface, I'm under 5 foot (1.5 meters).  He would wait patiently for me to climb aboard and then we were off.  

My beloved Jasmine was about 14.5 hands, we were inseparable when I was at the farm in the summers.  She belonged to my uncle, but she would only let me ride her, no one else could get near her with a saddle.  We had three good summers and won a couple of barrel races together...that was a long time ago!


----------



## taxlady

When I was a kid, we spent parts of summers in the mountains. We would go to the local horse place and rent a couple of horses for an hour. The first few times my dad came along and we had a guide. After that, my sister and I went by ourselves (nowadays most places won't let adults out by themselves ). They knew that us two little kids knew to let the horses have their heads if we ever got lost and the horses would head home to the stables.

When I was about fourteen, I took to wearing my hair in "Indian braids". Twice in a row they gave me a horse called Squaw. She was old and a flower eater and I wasn't really a very good rider. So, I asked for a horse with a bit more life in it than Squaw. They said sure, looked at each other funny, and gave me Comanche. Well, he lived up to his name. I couldn't adjust myself in the saddle or move the reins, even a teensy bit, without a reaction. He thought I was telling him to do something. I asked them to hold him, so I could get down. Lots of snickers. Then they gave me an appropriate horse.

Comanche was big and gentle, but extremely well trained - for the owner. No one but the owner of the stables ever rode him. He was a "private horse".


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I worked the dude ranch, I rode a horse named Spook, because he was grey and would come out of the morning fog looking like a ghost. He was 16 hands and for me it was like trying to scale a vertical surface, I'm under 5 foot (1.5 meters). He would wait patiently for me to climb aboard and then we were off.
> 
> My beloved Jasmine was about 14.5 hands, we were inseparable when I was at the farm in the summers. She belonged to my uncle, but she would only let me ride her, no one else could get near her with a saddle. We had three good summers and won a couple of barrel races together...that was a long time ago!


I do like hearing about other peoples horse-y experiences. 

I'm not riding at the moment. I have a bit of a problem with my hip and I can't get on or off which severely limits the range of equestrian activities


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> When I was a kid, we spent parts of summers in the mountains. We would go to the local horse place and rent a couple of horses for an hour. The first few times my dad came along and we had a guide. After that, my sister and I went by ourselves (nowadays most places won't let adults out by themselves ). They knew that us two little kids knew to let the horses have their heads if we ever got lost and the horses would head home to the stables.
> 
> When I was about fourteen, I took to wearing my hair in "Indian braids". Twice in a row they gave me a horse called Squaw. She was old and a flower eater and I wasn't really a very good rider. So, I asked for a horse with a bit more life in it than Squaw. They said sure, looked at each other funny, and gave me Comanche. Well, he lived up to his name. I couldn't adjust myself in the saddle or move the reins, even a teensy bit, without a reaction. He thought I was telling him to do something. I asked them to hold him, so I could get down. Lots of snickers. Then they gave me an appropriate horse.
> 
> Comanche was big and gentle, but extremely well trained - for the owner. No one but the owner of the stables ever rode him. He was a "private horse".


This reminds me of when Horse had been ridden exclusively side saddle for over a year. One day, I went up to ride and forgot to take the side saddle so went out on my astride saddle. Horse has always been perfectly fine in traffic and as we were riding along the road outside the farm I couldn't understand why he was trying to get off the road, across the grass verge on the left (we ride on the left as well as drive on it) and into the hedge! I couldn't understand what was the matter. There was very little traffic and he'd been along that road dozens of times. I suddenly realised what the matter was. He'd been used to us riding him side saddle and having no rider's leg on his right side. Suddenly he could feel a leg there and although I wasn't actually using it to direct him, he thought I was telling him to move over to the left so he did! Bless him. I had to concentrate on keeping my leg off his side for the rest of the ride or we'd have been going round in circles.


----------



## radhuni

Last minute preparation for puja, Durga puja is starting from tomorrow.


----------



## bakechef

Just stopped by the farmers market and got some NC apples.  I got a bag of cameo for eating (sooo good) and a bag of stayman Winesap for cooking.  Bought from the growers for 99 cents a pound!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I wish I was watching it again for the first time...you will just scream in laughter at some of the goings on.



Just watched this the other night, hilarious!

Also watched The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel, great film with great actors.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The antibiotic I am on is causing light sensitivity.  I'll be the one in sunglasses at work.


When my first contact lens doctor "fitted" me he did a botch job.  My eyes were so light sensitive I had to wear sunglasses or keep my lids at half-mast.


Right now I'm just cruising around the internet, smelling dinner roasting and wishing it were later and it was close to done.  Also thinking that I hope I didn't put too much garlic on the meat...  It's really stinking up the place!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> When my first contact lens doctor "fitted" me he did a botch job.  My eyes were so light sensitive I had to wear sunglasses or keep my lids at half-mast.
> 
> 
> Right now I'm just cruising around the internet, smelling dinner roasting and wishing it were later and it was close to done.  Also thinking that I hope I didn't put too much garlic on the meat...  It's really stinking up the place!


There is almost never such a thing as too much garlic.


----------



## pacanis

Really. Stinking up the place? 
We may need an intervention here.


----------



## Zhizara

I think of the smell of garlic and a delicious perfume.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> When my first contact lens doctor "fitted" me he did a botch job.  My eyes were so light sensitive I had to wear sunglasses or keep my lids at half-mast.
> 
> 
> Right now I'm just cruising around the internet, smelling dinner roasting and wishing it were later and it was close to done.  Also thinking that I hope I didn't put too much garlic on the meat...  It's really stinking up the place!



Dang. I forgot to put crushed garlic in the marinade. Not too late. I am not cooking it until tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

My grandfather was a butcher. Made his own sausage for his butcher shop. When ever I smell garlic it reminds me of my Opa.


----------



## Addie

Stupid me. I did it again to myself. I got the garlic chopped and in with the marinade for the chicken. I saw the ends of the Mortadella and grabbed a couple of slices. I already had a full meal at noon time and knew I couldn't eat anything else today. So of course I no sooner got it down, and my stomach didn't do a happy dance. Yup! I lost it. Dumb, dumb me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I mince garlic, before I wash my hands, I smell them and let Shrek smell them...I haven't quite got to the point I dab it behind my ears


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I mince garlic, before I wash my hands, I smell them and let Shrek smell them...I haven't quite got to the point I dab it behind my ears



 Good one PF. Nothing like romance after all these years. Good to se it still is there. 

My perfume for years was baby puke.


----------



## MrsLMB

Sitting here LMAO.  DH wanted a snack of cheese and crackers.  We were both out in the kitchen getting that fixed up for him.  While we were talking I heard a strange sound.  Turned around and there is my mini doxie dragging a 30 lb bag of dog food through the kitchen  LOL   I guess he wanted a snack too.  Dang I can't believe he could drag that thing - he only weighs 12 lbs !!


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> Sitting here LMAO.  DH wanted a snack of cheese and crackers.  We were both out in the kitchen getting that fixed up for him.  While we were talking I heard a strange sound.  Turned around and there is my mini doxie dragging a 30 lb bag of dog food through the kitchen  LOL   I guess he wanted a snack too.  Dang I can't believe he could drag that thing - he only weighs 12 lbs !!



So, did you give him a snack?


----------



## MrsLMB

LOL  yep .. he got a piece of cheese but he kept looking at that big bag of dog food  LOL


----------



## Addie

Nothing like sending you a message.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> LOL  yep .. he got a piece of cheese but he kept looking at that big bag of dog food  LOL



LOL!!  Self feeder!


----------



## Dawgluver

MrsLMB said:


> LOL  yep .. he got a piece of cheese but he kept looking at that big bag of dog food  LOL



Oh how cute!  

Beagle once dragged a canvas shopping bag full of dried beans and potatoes to her bed, her bed is well-hidden, and we never thought to look for the missing items there.  Nothing was eaten or damaged, apparently, just snuggled with while we were at work.


----------



## Addie

Teddy likes to take clean or dirty Spikes socks to his bed. Only socks. Every night he just sits there and waits for Spike to take his shoes off knowing the socks are next. Sometime Spike will play with him and only take one sock off. That does not stop Teddy. He grabs the tip of the sock and pulls it off of Spikes foot. One time Spike was opening a new package of socks and Teddy grabbed them before Spike could put them away.


----------



## CatPat

I am going to bed!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> .....Also thinking that I hope I didn't put too much garlic on the meat...  It's really stinking up the place!





taxlady said:


> There is almost never such a thing as too much garlic.





pacanis said:


> Really. Stinking up the place?
> We may need an intervention here.



Turns out after a half hour I didn't even notice it.  Maybe it wasn't that much.  Maybe my sense of smell got burned out.  All I know is the pork roast was yummy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Dang. I forgot to put crushed garlic in the marinade. Not too late. I am not cooking it until tomorrow. Thanks for the reminder.


You're welcome Addie!


----------



## pacanis

MrsLMB said:


> Sitting here LMAO. DH wanted a snack of cheese and crackers. We were both out in the kitchen getting that fixed up for him. While we were talking I heard a strange sound. Turned around and there is my mini doxie dragging a 30 lb bag of dog food through the kitchen LOL I guess he wanted a snack too. Dang I can't believe he could drag that thing - he only weighs 12 lbs !!


 
That could be a commercial.


----------



## Zhizara

I use onion and garlic is most long cooking dishes.  Once I forgot and was surprised by a new flavor.  I think it was a pot of split peas.  It was actually very good, just different.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh how cute!
> 
> Beagle once dragged a canvas shopping bag full of dried beans and potatoes to her bed, her bed is well-hidden, and we never thought to look for the missing items there.  Nothing was eaten or damaged, apparently, just snuggled with while we were at work.



That's weird enough that I gotta wonder if Beagle is part cat.


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> That could be a commercial.


 
ooohhhhh ... if only I had gotten that on video .. might have sent it to the company.  Who knows .. maybe dog food for life !!


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> Oh how cute!
> 
> Beagle once dragged a canvas shopping bag full of dried beans and potatoes to her bed, her bed is well-hidden, and we never thought to look for the missing items there. Nothing was eaten or damaged, apparently, just snuggled with while we were at work.


 

Awww .. cute !!

He normally doesn't take things.

A few years ago we had a hard time with him.  He knew how to open 1 cupboard in the kitchen - only 1 even though they were all the same.  In that cupboard I had a box that I kept potatoes in.

He would open that cupboard and take a potato.  

One day I went to get a couple potatoes out to bake and there was only 1.    I knew there were 2 in there the night before because I checked while I was planning dinner.

DH swore up and down he wasn't taking the potatoes and at that time there was only one other hungry face in our place.  That's when I found out what he was doing.

So I kept an eye out and finally caught him stealing a potato.  He waited until he thought nobody was looking.  Walked into the kitchen .. used his tiny little paw to open the cupboard door.  Reached into the box with his snoot and out he came with a potato.  Then he pushed the cupboard door shut.  Sat down right there and ate that potato !!

I stepped into his line of sight and asked him what he was doing.  His eyes bugged out like a cartoon character ... he knew the gig was up  LOL

So the potatoes got moved to another cupboard and we never lost another one.

Since then - as far as I know - he hasn't taken anything else.


----------



## GotGarlic

MrsLMB said:


> Awww .. cute !!
> 
> He normally doesn't take things.
> 
> A few years ago we had a hard time with him.  He knew how to open 1 cupboard in the kitchen - only 1 even though they were all the same.  In that cupboard I had a box that I kept potatoes in.
> 
> He would open that cupboard and take a potato.
> 
> One day I went to get a couple potatoes out to bake and there was only 1.    I knew there were 2 in there the night before because I checked while I was planning dinner.
> 
> DH swore up and down he wasn't taking the potatoes and at that time there was only one other hungry face in our place.  That's when I found out what he was doing.
> 
> So I kept an eye out and finally caught him stealing a potato.  He waited until he thought nobody was looking.  Walked into the kitchen .. used his tiny little paw to open the cupboard door.  Reached into the box with his snoot and out he came with a potato.  Then he pushed the cupboard door shut.  Sat down right there and ate that potato !!
> 
> I stepped into his line of sight and asked him what he was doing.  His eyes bugged out like a cartoon character ... he knew the gig was up  LOL
> 
> So the potatoes got moved to another cupboard and we never lost another one.
> 
> Since then - as far as I know - he hasn't taken anything else.


----------



## taxlady

He steals potatoes to eat???


----------



## pacanis

I've spent the better part of yesterday and today bouncing around names for my new pup. Amongst doing other things of course.
Now I'm heading down to my buddy's house who is doing the bulk of the work on a rifle I'm playing around with and turning into a bench rest rifle.
I will stay away from BK and TB as I want to try to eat normally today.


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready to go pick up Shreddy. Yay! I have to pick up some stuff on the way.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't realize he had to stay there for that shot.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize he had to stay there for that shot.


It's an I-131 shot. It's radioactive. He isn't allowed to come home until his readings are at less than 10 microSieverts of radioactivity.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've spent the better part of yesterday and today bouncing around names for my new pup...




It had better be something you don't mind shouting while outdoors in public.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> It's an I-131 shot. It's radioactive. He isn't allowed to come home until his readings are at less than 10 microSieverts of radioactivity.


 
I had no idea. Interesting.
So they keep him in a special room and wear special clothing to take care of him while he's there?


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I had no idea. Interesting.
> So they keep him in a special room and wear special clothing to take care of him while he's there?


Yup. And only specially trained staff are allowed in the "iodine room".


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> It had better be something you don't mind shouting while outdoors in public.


 
Yeah, yeah... I don't go for knucklehead names.
I was taking care of a dog once named Bad Hair Day. Are you serious I asked the owner 

I've been trying to draw the name back to the Italian heritage, which falls right into mythology, but am probably going to go in a different direction.


----------



## taxlady

How can you name a puppy until you have an idea of its personality?


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> How can you name a puppy until you have an idea of its personality?


 
Beats me. I've been doing it all my life.
I already know if I ever get an English Setter her name will be Heather. I've had that picked out since the early nineties.
Just don't ask me what's for lunch today


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> How can you name a puppy until you have an idea of its personality?




Humans name their children with no idea of a personality all the time.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Also thinking that I hope I didn't put too much garlic on the meat...


 
Does not compute. What means "too much garlic"?

There is no such thing as "too much garlic". It is forbidden by law


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Humans name their children with no idea of a personality all the time.


Some humans name their children with no idea, period!


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> It had better be something you don't mind shouting while outdoors in public.


We used to have a cat called Pandora (due to the fact that she was trouble from the minute we opened the box we carried her home in! ). She was nicknamed Pandy and came when called. The next door neighbour's wife asked my mother if it was embarrassing having to shout "Randy" every time we had to call the cat!

My GSD of treasured memory came without a name and was a rescue so we called her Vashti after the queen in the Book of Esther who refused her husband's drunken command that she come and "show her beauty" (yes, that is interpreted as meaning what you're thinking it meant!) to his friends at a banquet and was banished for her pains. We thought it apt for our dog as she was unwanted and cast aside too.


----------



## GotGarlic

All of our pets have been named after Lord of the Rings characters. They're small, furry, intelligent creatures, after all  We did have to branch out from the hobbits, though. Right now, we have Elwing, Pippen and Belladonna.

When I was a kid, my mom named a black cat we had Bagheera, for the black panther in "The Jungle Book."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I've spent the better part of yesterday and today bouncing around names for my new pup....y.





Andy M. said:


> It had better be something you don't mind shouting while outdoors in public.


True tale:  Neighbors back home had been among the first of the families to move into their new home in a brand-new development.  When saying goodbye to their kids at the front door one day their little dog went right out the door.  The kids had to get onto the bus so Mom, a petite attractive lady, started to chase after the dog.  Yelling for the dog.  In her slinky little robe.  The dog's name?  Mister.  "Mister, yoo hoo Mister!  You get back here!"      Poor woman never showed her face during the day until their phase was completed!


----------



## taxlady

I got back from the vet with Shreddy about an hour ago. It took him 45 minutes before he came for a scritch.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got my swimsuit on & getting ready to get to the pool.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> True tale:  Neighbors back home had been among the first of the families to move into their new home in a brand-new development.  When saying goodbye to their kids at the front door one day their little dog went right out the door.  The kids had to get onto the bus so Mom, a petite attractive lady, started to chase after the dog.  Yelling for the dog.  In her slinky little robe.  The dog's name?  Mister.  "Mister, yoo hoo Mister!  You get back here!"      Poor woman never showed her face during the day until their phase was completed!



My next-door neighbors have a dog named Peter. When they first moved in, I thought the lady was yelling for one of her kids all the time: "Peter! PETER! Come here!" Who names a pet Peter?!?


----------



## GotGarlic

I just put a pot of chicken stock on to cook. Took lots of frozen ingredients and threw them together. The only fresh stuff is garlic, bay leaves and thyme. btw, we learned in culinary school not to use parsley leaves for stock because they're too pretty  They should go in or on the food. Use the stems instead; they have just as much flavor and are usually discarded by home cooks.


----------



## Katie H

Just kicking back and enjoying the afterglow of a great ride on the motorcycle.  We were gone about 4 hours and had a super meal out as well.

The ride was nothing short of invigorating, as the weather was postcard perfect and, for a change, the traffic in some of the usual more congested areas was quite thin.  I'm gonna sleep like a baby tonight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> True tale:  Neighbors back home had been among the first of the families to move into their new home in a brand-new development.  When saying goodbye to their kids at the front door one day their little dog went right out the door.  The kids had to get onto the bus so Mom, a petite attractive lady, started to chase after the dog.  Yelling for the dog.  In her slinky little robe.  The dog's name?  Mister.  "Mister, yoo hoo Mister!  You get back here!"      Poor woman never showed her face during the day until their phase was completed!



Neighbor lady had a purebred Scotty with a long official name, that I don't remember.  Every time she would yell at him to "Get your A__ in here!" So guess what the dog would answer to...LOL I was out in the side yard one day and she hollers at me, "Have you seen my A__?" That was at least 35 years ago and it still cracks me up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Playing dueling blood pressures with Shrek...so far I am winning.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Playing dueling blood pressures with Shrek...so far I am winning.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yup. And only specially trained staff are allowed in the "iodine room".



I vaguely remember I had to go into for test that I couldn't take on the treadmill. They gave me a shot and stuck me in a lead lined room with a bunch of other patients. When they came to call our name, the person was dressed with a lead apron. After the test we were each brought to a room that was again lead lined and we stayed there for an hour. Someone later came and check us out. If our level was too high, we go to stay another hour, until I level was safe for us to leave. Fortunately they had coffee, cream and sugar along with plenty of up to date reading material.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mixed up Beagle's boiled chicken, white rice, and broth for the bland diet vet recommended since she hasn't been eating for the last 6 days.  After a bunch of shots, procedures, and other expensive stuff at the clinic, she actually ate some.

I was so tempted to add some flavor, it tasted nasty to me, but Beagle approved.  That's what matters!


----------



## KatyCooks

I am thanking the Internet and whoever invented "cream cheese frosting"!

I don't have a sweet tooth, and have never enjoyed "butter cream icing" which is the usual topping or filling for cakes in the UK.

Today, I topped my Coffee and Walnut Traybake with coffee cream cheese frosting.   Everyone at work loved it!  And so did I!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


>



Well, he started it. By winning, I mean my numbers were lower.  You should see the blood bath when we do blood sugars in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, he started it. By winning,* I mean my numbers were lower*.  You should see the blood bath when we do blood sugars in the morning.


Phew


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I am thanking the Internet and whoever invented "cream cheese frosting"!
> 
> I don't have a sweet tooth, and have never enjoyed "butter cream icing" which is the usual topping or filling for cakes in the UK.
> 
> Today, I topped my Coffee and Walnut Traybake with coffee cream cheese frosting.   Everyone at work loved it!  And so did I!



Now that sounds interesting! Will keep that in mind. I too love cream cheese frosting. Just never thought to flavor it!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, he started it. By winning, I mean my numbers were lower.  You should see the blood bath when we do blood sugars in the morning.



I just love it when someone posts something and it makes a reminder for me. Have to test my sugar. I have been trying to remember to test it at least once a day. I am so bad when it comes to testing it. Sometimes a week can go by before I remember. And I keep the glucometer right next to my bed along with the strips and lancet in full sight. I look right past it.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Now that sounds interesting! Will keep that in mind. I too love cream cheese frosting. Just never thought to flavor it!


 
I had heard of cream cheese frosting Addie, but I assumed it would be as bad, if not worse, than buttercream icing.  

But actually, cream cheese frosting is delicious! 

Mind you, I suppose it does depend how much sugar you add to it!  

I made mine with Mascarpone, coffee, and icing sugar.  Honestly, I was licking the bowl out!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Phew



+1!  Dueling blood pressures???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> +1!  Dueling blood pressures???



The daily ritual of taking blood pressure readings, he gets his machine out, I get mine and we GO!!!  Yes, we don't share one...Shrek keeps forgetting to move the button to the second person and I get very erratic data when I upload my readings for the doctor.


----------



## simonbaker

Time for bed, g'nite all.


----------



## Dawgluver

'nite SB!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> I am thanking the Internet and whoever invented "cream cheese frosting"!...


Katy, if you want something really yummy to put under that icing I suggest you make a Hummingbird Cake.  I have an old recipe (1979) from a fundraiser cookbook and can't find the exact recipe online.  However I did run across a lightened up version that I think I will try.  No guarantee how this recipe turns out but it sounds good.  Also, the directions tell you to pour the batter into 3 round cake pans.  I would make 3 cakes in throw-away foil pans (about 7x10 inch?) and freeze two of them without the icing and make just 1/3 of a recipe worth of icing.  That way if I wanted a quick dessert I had the cake part ready.


----------



## taxlady

I'm listening to intermittent cat complaints. I put Shreddy in the guest room, with food, water, and a litter box. We're not supposed to sleep with him for two weeks. I don't want to wake up and find him snuggled up next to me. Well, actually I do, but I'm being cautious. Shreddy is not happy. Poor boy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Separation Anxiety.  How sweet!  He'll probably "mark" all the upholstery furniture when you let him out in the morning.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Separation Anxiety.  How sweet!  He'll probably "mark" all the upholstery furniture when you let him out in the morning.


Oh dear, I hope not. His urine is radioactive. He doesn't mark upholstery, but he has been known to pee on the floor when he's ticked off. That's bad enough. I have to wear disposable gloves to clean up any messes he makes for the next two weeks. And, then it has to be flushed or put in a bag that stays outside the house for three months before going in the regular garbage.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kitty diapers?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kitty diapers?



I can just imagine the Dr. bills after giving that a try!!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kitty diapers?


For Shreddy? I don't think so. Cleaning radioactive poop and pee out of his fur would be lots more work.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished lunch, two Canadian bacon sandwiches and a piece of cheddar, and just walked by the front window in time to see my one neighbor standing on her porch and snapping a picture... of the septic tank pumping out their tank.
hmmm...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You have a strange neighbor pac. 

I'm stalling.  I have to wash my hair.  It has gotten so long it takes a while to rinse, and then to dry enough.  I'm trying to get it long enough so I can donate to Locks of Love.  They won't use it for wigs because of the gray, but they can sell it to offset the cost of other services.  I have to get it long enough so when I do get it all cut off what is left is not really short.  Like Miley Cyrus short.


----------



## taxlady

I'm futzing about, trying to get in the mood to do some shopping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Futzing here too.  I took the afternoon off, as it's supposed to be the last warm day for awhile.  Planned to dig up the stuff I want to overwinter, like rosemary, but my chair is so comfy and the court shows are on.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You have a strange neighbor pac.
> 
> I'm stalling.  I have to wash my hair.  It has gotten so long it takes a while to rinse, and then to dry enough.  I'm trying to get it long enough so I can donate to Locks of Love.  They won't use it for wigs because of the gray, but they can sell it to offset the cost of other services.  I have to get it long enough so when I do get it all cut off what is left is not really short.  Like Miley Cyrus short.



I usually get a Pixie cut with the hair as close to the scalp as she can get it. I have her leave a small bangs and some shag hair at the back. Wash and wear. I love it. Right now I need a hair cut desperately. I am going next Sat. to get it all off. Last night when I took my shower, I took a look at my hair and it is a disaster. So I got out my curlers and set my hair. Good grief, it has been years and some eons since I had to set my hair. But when I combed it out this morning, it looked pretty good. My whole head is one mess of curls. I have really thick hair. The envy of my sister. It will hold this curl for about a week, before it will need to be set again. By then I will have it cut off. My hair is salt and pepper. Locks of Love does make grey wigs for women whose hair is grey. I have often thought to let it grow out to donate it. 

We have a store over in Malden that specializes in wigs and breast implements for women who have cancer and have had mastectomies. The Cancer Society helps pay for the wigs if a woman can't afford the full price. A lot of insurances will pay for the special bras and other needs. Even the Susan Komen Fund. Helen works very closely with any organizations that will help a woman feel whole again. When my daughter developed a serious and debilitating case of Alepeica after the death of my youngest daughter, she had two wigs made up for her. They didn't cost her a cent.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> You have a strange neighbor pac.
> 
> I'm stalling. I have to wash my hair. It has gotten so long it takes a while to rinse, and then to dry enough. I'm trying to get it long enough so I can donate to Locks of Love. They won't use it for wigs because of the gray, but they can sell it to offset the cost of other services. I have to get it long enough so when I do get it all cut off what is left is not really short. Like Miley Cyrus short.


 
I do! They are quite the family. They should be a movie. Maybe they already are.  

I'm taking a breather right now before starting dinner. Watching the NFL Network and thinking about how much a new puppy is going to rock my other two dogs' world. Poor poochies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I usually get a Pixie cut with the hair as close to the scalp as she can get it. I have her leave a small bangs and some shag hair at the back. Wash and wear. I love it.....


No short hair for me anymore.  I had really curly hair and Mom always made sure it was cut short once I became school-age.  Looked like a stinkin' French poodle, especially when the style was to wear a little bow in the space between the hair coming down into bangs and the rest of the hair going back.  *shudders*  Thank goodness wearing it waist-long for years and pregnancy "messed" up the hair composition.  Now I have, at most, a wrinkle.  Can't even call it a wave. 



Addie said:


> Locks of Love does make grey wigs for women whose hair is grey. I have often thought to let it grow out to donate it.....


You must be thinking of some other organization Addie.  I checked the LofL website just a few days ago and it says "Gray hair will be accepted and sold to offset the manufacturing costs"..  Age 21 is the oldest they will donate wigs to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> No short hair for me anymore.  I had really curly hair and Mom always made sure it was cut short once I became school-age.  Looked like a stinkin' French poodle, especially when the style was to wear a little bow in the space between the hair coming down into bangs and the rest of the hair going back.  *shudders*  Thank goodness wearing it waist-long for years and pregnancy "messed" up the hair composition.  Now I have, at most, a wrinkle.  Can't even call it a wave.
> 
> 
> You must be thinking of some other organization Addie.  I checked the LofL website just a few days ago and it says "Gray hair will be accepted and sold to offset the manufacturing costs"..  Age 21 is the oldest they will donate wigs to.



Mom got two free wigs not too long ago...I just wore hats and scarves, but they were offered free to me, too.  Once I could, I grew my hair out long twice to replace the wigs my Mom got.


----------



## Katie H

Never had short hair.  Don't care for it.  To me, it's so much easier to pull it up off my neck and out of the way when it gets hot or I'm doing something that it might interfere with.

A few years ago I could sit on my hair, but had it cut and donated it to Locks of Love.  I sent them quite a bundle and I was pleasantly surprised whenI received a lovely thank you note from them.

Right now my hair is about mid-back and I intend to let it continue growing.  It's really convenient to loosely braid it and tuck it under the helmet when we ride our Harley.  I never have any tangles.

As for what I'm doing, looks like I'm flying solo today as Glenn just left to go help his son  with a new (huge) garage building he's finishing.  So I'll do some  things that I  can really get my elbows up into.

I've been refining things in my studio and also plowing, and plowing is the appropriate word here, through boxes of things I moved here when Glenn and I married.  As I go through some of the stuff I question my wisdom as to why I even bothered to take some of the things along.  Sheesh!

One thing I know I'm going to do is to go through my scrap yarn stash and pick out the largest and prettiest hanks.  I'm making a ton of doll clothes for Glenn's granddaughters this Christmas for their American Girl dolls.

I discovered several Internet sites that had free patterns for assorted knitted goodies and I can't wait to get my needles flying.  The garments won't take long because their so small and they're something I can enjoy doing as I watch TV.

The rest of the day, well...we'll see where and how the spirit moves me.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> No short hair for me anymore.  I had really curly hair and Mom always made sure it was cut short once I became school-age.  Looked like a stinkin' French poodle, especially when the style was to wear a little bow in the space between the hair coming down into bangs and the rest of the hair going back.  *shudders*  Thank goodness wearing it waist-long for years and pregnancy "messed" up the hair composition.  Now I have, at most, a wrinkle.  Can't even call it a wave.
> ...


I have had long hair most of my life. It has been straight most of my life. Imagine my surprise when I had it short and it got curly on a humid day.

I like it both long and short. Short just requires more trips to the hair dresser than I want to make. I have a wonderful stylist in Montreal. It's a half hour drive and then a hassle finding a parking spot, so I don't go often. I have tried other hair dressers, but only ever found one I could stand, and he's in Montreal too.

As Katie wrote, long hair is convenient. It's so easy to tie it back or put it a braid. Short hair is easy to wash and dry, but you have to keep going to the hairdresser or it gets shaggy and gets in your eyes and face and isn't long enough to tie back yet. I often put it in a French braid, but leave the bottom unbraided, like a ponytail, 'cause I'm lazy and my arms get tired from braiding. The French braid really keeps the hair in front/on top in place.

I have fine hair, but lots and lots of them. It takes two hours to air dry my hair, even when it's short.  "Wash and go" only works in warm weather. Put a hat on it before it's completely dry and oh dear, it's gonna look weird.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've always had long hair too, at times long enough to sit on.  Very easy to take care of.  DH is my hairdresser, and does trims, we save a lot of money that way.  At home, I wear it up in a clip.


----------



## Zhizara

I really miss my long hair.  It was waist length when I had my stroke.  Afterwards, the right side of my head was shaved and the rest of my hair was in several gooey mats.  Impossible to fix, so I had to whack it off.  I've almost never had my hair short, and have to wait for it to grow out.  It's been 5 months and the shaved hair side is only about 2" long.  It will be awhile before I can get it cut so everything can grow in together.  ARGHhhhh!


----------



## simonbaker

I should get up & get moving, I would rather sit on the computor most of the day though.  The daughter( 14) & I need to get up & get the house cleaned. Our foreign exchange student from Germany arrives today at 5 20.  She is about as motivated as I am today, which isn't saying much.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> No short hair for me anymore.  I had really curly hair and Mom always made sure it was cut short once I became school-age.  Looked like a stinkin' French poodle, especially when the style was to wear a little bow in the space between the hair coming down into bangs and the rest of the hair going back.  *shudders*  Thank goodness wearing it waist-long for years and pregnancy "messed" up the hair composition.  Now I have, at most, a wrinkle.  Can't even call it a wave.
> 
> 
> You must be thinking of some other organization Addie.  I checked the LofL website just a few days ago and it says "Gray hair will be accepted and sold to offset the manufacturing costs"..  Age 21 is the oldest they will donate wigs to.



Thank you for the correction. I do know that Helen works with a lot of different organizations that assist women who have gone through the horrors of cancer and have lost their hair do to chemotherapy. 

Fortunately my daughter is on pills for her chemo. IV chemo and radiation treatments are not a suitable treatment for brain cancer. The radiation alone would fry her brain. And they were able to remove enough of the tumor in the initial surgery, that IV chemo was not a suitable choice.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I always think I'm going to grow it out this time, but then my fingers get itchy towards the scissors to lop off the bangs.  I end up going and having it restyled.  I'm getting close to that point again.  I hate messing with it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I always think I'm going to grow it out this time, but then my fingers get itchy towards the scissors to lop off the bangs.  I end up going and having it restyled.  I'm getting close to that point again.  I hate messing with it.


When I grew my hair out from short, I told my stylist that I wanted to grow it out, so please give me a cut that would work for that. I had a few cuts for that. It took a bit longer to grow out, but it never got that "need a haircut" look.


----------



## Zhizara

My hair definitely has that "need a haircut" look, and will for quite a while.  I sort of have bangs, but I have to let that grow to cover a couple of bald spots!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> My hair definitely has that "need a haircut" look, and will for quite a while.  I sort of have bangs, but I have to let that grow to cover a couple of bald spots!!



I think it was much easier to deal with the old cue ball than patchy hair.  I ended up going all bald until it all started growing out.  

When Mom lost her hair, Dad and my brother both shaved their heads in support, with Dad shaving Mom's head, because it was *his* job to do so.  At least that's how he felt about it, he did it out of love.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We just got back from the marina. The boat got hoisted out of the water this morning and we have her all blocked up for the winter. Just have to go back up on Monday and strip off all the canvas and she will be ready for shrink wrapping on Tuesday. Another season has come to an end.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Starting some of GG's Chicken Minestrone soup!  Beans have been soaking, just got the chicken carcass going.  The house smells good.


----------



## Addie

It was the day before my wedding to my first husband. I had red hair down to just below my backside. I was on my way to the bakery to check on the cake when I my ran into my hubby to be. He asked me what was I going to do with my hair. I told him not to worry. I had made an appointment. The next time he saw me was coming down the aisle and my hair was short. Above my ears. He went through the ceremony with a look of shock on his face. I had it all cut off and sold it. I HATED having red hair.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

One advantage of hair long enough to pull back or up is that if you have to squeak one more day out of it you can get away with washing just the part. 



Katie H said:


> .... and plowing is the appropriate word here, through boxes of things I moved here when Glenn and I married.  As I go through some of the stuff I question my wisdom as to why I even bothered to take some of the things along.  Sheesh!.....


^THAT^ is what I should be doing.  Instead I'm doing nothing.  But I DID do some things today, so it's OK to goof off.  Finally washed the window and sill over the kitchen sink, and gave it a new valance.  A run of the dishwasher and a load of clothes.  Gee, I almost FEEL like I got some things accomplished!  We might go for a drive so that Himself can set up the new cell phone he just got (we're switching plans and he's doing a lot of the set up himself) since the signal out by us is too weak for the tower to recognize the phone number we were assigned.  Except the weather is "yuck" today.  We'll see..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> It was the day before my wedding to my first husband. I had red hair down to just below my backside. I was on my way to the bakery to check on the cake when I my ran into my hubby to be. He asked me what was I going to do with my hair. I told him not to worry. I had made an appointment. The next time he saw me was coming down the aisle and my hair was short. Above my ears. He went through the ceremony with a look of shock on his face. I had it all cut off and sold it. I HATED having red hair.


Himself warned me (jokingly, I hope) that if I showed up at the altar with short hair OR my hair done "up" he'd walk out the side door of the church. Didn't test him on his threat.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself warned me (jokingly, I hope) that if I showed up at the altar with short hair OR my hair done "up" he'd walk out the side door of the church. Didn't test him on his threat.



What is it with men and long hair? Do they still think they can drag us off by our hair to their cave? I just figure, it is my hair, my job to take care of it, my decision to cut or not to cut. Besides I don't look good in long hair. I am too short.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek at one point wanted my hair long...I told him I would do it, but he had to take care of it.  And he did, washing and combing daily.  That "do" got messed up when I let a hairdresser talk me into a spiral perm, she cut almost a foot of hair off and then permed it.  I looked like I had dreadlocks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> What is it with men and long hair? Do they still think they can drag us off by our hair to their cave? I just figure, it is my hair, my job to take care of it, my decision to cut or not to cut. Besides I don't look good in long hair. I am too short.



In Shrek's case it's because he doesn't have any hair...


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend, who had nice, thick shoulder-length hair, came back from a cruise with her hair totally butchered, as in crew cut.  We met her and her husband for dinner, and it was all I could do to not comment.  (Actually, I did gasp and say, "What did you do?")  She's a big lady, and really needs hair to balance her face and body.  Her 'do reminded me of Baby Huey.


----------



## pacanis

Never drag a woman by the hair back to your cave. You don't want her to know where you live.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> What is it with men and long hair? Do they still think they can drag us off by our hair to their cave? I just figure, it is my hair, my job to take care of it, my decision to cut or not to cut. Besides I don't look good in long hair. I am too short.


The thing is Addie, I like my hair long!  If I wasn't such a fan of the thing I would have gotten a haircut just to test him and spite him.   But I'm tall, still almost 5' 6" after old-age shrinkage (which was <an inch) and long hair looks better than short.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> In Shrek's case it's because he doesn't have any hair...


  But Himself HAD hair when we were first married.

As Himself got older he started to lose some hair.  Since his Dad and his maternal Grandpa were both Folically Challenged I figured it was inevitable when I agreed to marry him.  Just about the same time a study came out saying the cause of balding could be due to an increase in testosterone.  Sometimes when my Mom would walk past him as he was sitting at the kitchen table she'd "pat" him on top his head and say "I swear you are getting more virile every time I see you". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He loved her dearly, so she got away with it.


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> Never drag a woman by the hair back to your cave. You don't want her to know where you live.


 

ummmm .. .is this the voice of experience Pac?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> What is it with men and long hair? Do they still think they can drag us off by our hair to their cave?...





pacanis said:


> Never drag a woman by the hair back to your cave. You don't want her to know where you live.




Right, Addie, THAT'S why we like long hair.

Fred, you have to blindfold them first.  Either that or borrow a buddy's cave who is out of town for the weekend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> But Himself HAD hair when we were first married.
> 
> As Himself got older he started to lose some hair.  Since his Dad and his maternal Grandpa were both Folically Challenged I figured it was inevitable when I agreed to marry him.  Just about the same time a study came out saying the cause of balding could be due to an increase in testosterone.  Sometimes when my Mom would walk past him as he was sitting at the kitchen table she'd "pat" him on top his head and say "I swear you are getting more virile every time I see you".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He loved her dearly, so she got away with it.



Shrek has always been bald, he says since he was a Senior in High School...that was 3 months before I started Kindergarten...


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Right, Addie, THAT'S why we like long hair.
> 
> Fred, you have to blindfold them first. Either that or borrow a buddy's cave who is out of town for the weekend.


 

Speaking as a woman with long hair I just have to say how utterly outraged I am by these comments!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Never drag a woman by the hair back to your cave. You don't want her to know where you live.



Shrek and I dated for almost a year before we knew where each other lived.  We would just meet places and go our separate ways when the evening was deemed over.  Turns out we lived in the same apartment building, across the hall from each other.  Our work schedules were so disparate that we had never run into each other at home.  He drove and I walked or rode a bike.  Took us a month to fix that...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Speaking as a woman with long hair I just have to say how utterly outraged I am by these comments!



Awww, let the boys have their fun...


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> Speaking as a woman with long hair I just have to say how utterly outraged I am by these comments!



Well that's too bad.  You look quite drag-worthy in your avatar pic.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Awww, let the boys have their fun...


 

I am!  It's hilarious!    Or should I say hil "hair" ious!


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Well that's too bad. You look quite drag-worthy in your avatar pic.


 
*note to self:   Change avatar pic*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> *note to self:   Change avatar pic*



LOL!!!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and I dated for almost a year before we knew where each other lived. We would just meet places and go our separate ways when the evening was deemed over. Turns out we lived in the same apartment building, across the hall from each other. Our work schedules were so disparate that we had never run into each other at home. He drove and I walked or rode a bike. Took us a month to fix that...


 
No way!!! 
How did you guys meet? Did you see each other around the building, or maybe shopping nearby, but didn't realize you both lived in the same apartment building? That is really amazing. Let alone across the hall from one another.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> No way!!!
> How did you guys meet? Did you see each other around the building, or maybe shopping nearby, but didn't realize you both lived in the same apartment building? That is really amazing. Let alone across the hall from one another.


 
I want to know this too!  PF - you must tell all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> No way!!!
> How did you guys meet? Did you see each other around the building, or maybe shopping nearby, but didn't realize you both lived in the same apartment building? That is really amazing. Let alone across the hall from one another.



His bakery made our sub rolls for the sandwich shop I worked at.  He and his boss would drop in most days for an after work beer and sandwich.  Turns out Shrek was the jerk across the hall that played loud music, we ran into each other in the apartment building one day as he was leaving his apartment and I was hauling a load of clothes to the washroom.  Took us 4 years to get married.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> His bakery made our sub rolls for the sandwich shop I worked at. He and his boss would drop in most days for an after work beer and sandwich. Turns out Shrek was the jerk across the hall that played loud music, we ran into each other in the apartment building one day as he was leaving his apartment and I was hauling a load of clothes to the washroom. Took us 4 years to get married.


 
So you married the jerk across the hall! Aw! So romantic! 

Does he still play the music too loud? Or have you got him "house trained" now? 

Reading this back, it sounds a little harsh, which was not my intention.  I was going for "vaguely amusing".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> So you married the jerk across the hall!  Aw!  So romantic!
> 
> Does he still play the music too loud? Or have you got him "house trained" now?



He still plays the music too loud...hard to stop a musician type...  He is getting better at doing it while I am at work.  But, I have a house full of amplifiers and guitars.


----------



## taxlady

I'm looking for a cat tree/kitty condo for Shreddy. I want one with a hole that he can use to climb to a higher level, a hammock, and easy for the little old man to get onto.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

And was this Zeppelin music.......because it could never be too loud.


----------



## Andy M.

My SO and I lived in the same apartment building (different floors) for 2-3 years.  We saw each other around the grounds from time to time.  One day near Christmas, we met in the laundry room and started a conversation.  She was lamenting being alone for Christmas so the next day I knocked on her door with a box of Godivas and a funny card to cheer her up.  She agreed to go out with me and said *she would call me* after Christmas to set a date.  She never called, so I called her.  We went on our first date on 1/2/99.  The rest, as they say, is history.

When we were talking about the whole first date thing later she told me she didn't call me because she was raised to believe that women don't call men for dates!  Women!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> And was this Zeppelin music.......because it could never be too loud.



Maybe it would not have been too loud if he had played music I like.  He was in a Country & Western phase at the time.


----------



## pacanis

Cool stories, PF and Andy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Cool stories, PF and Andy.



Best of all he likes my parents and they like him.  His parents were great, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Cool stories, PF and Andy.


I bet you could tell some good ones too pac!

FWIW, I knew Himself from when I was 14.  Never dated him until I was 22.  His sis and I were best friends from sophomore year of high school until forever.  But he had a girl and was in college.  All he was to me was my best friend's older brother.  Someone to drive her over to my house and then drive us to the school dance.  When he moved back to Cleveland in 1973 he moved in with his friend who still lived across the street from Himself's old home.  When his sis and BIL, and his roommate and HIS fiance were going out they said he should get a date and it could be a triple-date.  He asked me because 1) I wasn't dating anyone seriously at the time and 2) I was the only single girl left in Cleveland that he knew.  The others had moved or married.

The six of us went out to a nice dinner, then a dance club, then IHOP because we were hungry, and then back to his sis and BIL's apartment.  Shortly after we got there, the phone rang.  At about 5:00AM.  It was...my Mom!   Guess she liked Himself since we still dated - and married later that year!


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I got back from the vet with Shreddy about an hour ago. It took him 45 minutes before he came for a scritch.


Obviously putting you in your place for abandoning him in prison

How is he today?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet you could tell some good ones too pac!
> 
> FWIW, I knew Himself from when I was 14.  Never dated him until I was 22.  His sis and I were best friends from sophomore year of high school until forever.  But he had a girl and was in college.  All he was to me was my best friend's older brother.  Someone to drive her over to my house and then drive us to the school dance.  When he moved back to Cleveland in 1973 he moved in with his friend who still lived across the street from Himself's old home.  When his sis and BIL, and his roommate and HIS fiance were going out they said he should get a date and it could be a triple-date.  He asked me because 1) I wasn't dating anyone seriously at the time and 2) I was the only single girl left in Cleveland that he knew.  The others had moved or married.
> 
> The six of us went out to a nice dinner, then a dance club, then IHOP because we were hungry, and then back to his sis and BIL's apartment.  Shortly after we got there, the phone rang.  At about 5:00AM.  It was...my Mom!   Guess she liked Himself since we still dated - and married later that year!



Shrek's Mom was my Mom's boss at the hospital at one time, so they knew and liked each other.  When Mom would got to Laramie, WY to visit my sister she would stay with MIL.  I shudder to think what they talked about. MIL always said she got two daughters when Shrek and I married.  I loved her dearly, a warm and wonderful person...in stark contrast to my first MIL.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I loved her dearly, a warm and wonderful person...in stark contrast to my first MIL.



First MIL   That brings back some horrid memories.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> First MIL   That brings back some horrid memories.



Yes, the whole "ex" part of my life was miserable.  I got really lucky the second time around.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the whole "ex" part of my life was miserable.  I got really lucky the second time around.




Mine too.  Looks like we are on parallel paths.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting on the couch with my cat satellites and a comfy blanket.  I should get up and go for my walk but, Baby, it's cold outside!!!


----------



## Addie

I only had one MIL. We got along fine until I let it be known that she was not going to be raising my son. That was my job. She thought that since she did such a lousy job with raising my husband, she was going to have a second chance to do it right. WRONG! She turned against me and refused to talk to me.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> Obviously putting you in your place for abandoning him in prison
> 
> How is he today?


Thank you for asking. He is annoyed that life hasn't returned to normal. I'm not supposed to cuddle or be close to him for more than 30 minutes at a time and he is used to sitting close next to me lots and sleeping with me. Poor boy. He's still extra hungry (it will take a while for his thyroid to act normally again). He has also figured out that I want him to eat, so he is pulling the extra fussy number.


----------



## KatyCooks

I'm watching Antiques Roadshow and using the Red Button feature to "play along" to guess the value of the items - great fun! 

First two correct!   It can only go downhill from here...


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I'm watching Antiques Roadshow and using the Red Button feature to "play along" to guess the value of the items - great fun!
> 
> First two correct! It can only go downhill from here...


 
What do you win?


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> What do you win?


 
Absolutely nothing!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, the whole "ex" part of my life was miserable.  I got really lucky the second time around.


Me too. 25 Years this April.


----------



## taxlady

I got lucky with mothers-in-law. Luckier than my husbands. 

I never divorced my first M-I-L, I kept her when I divorced her son.


----------



## Addie

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Me too. 25 Years this April.



I outlived two husbands. That was my share. Did not care to try for victim #3. Didn't even want to date. I just concentrated all my energy on working and raising my youngest child.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Me too. 25 Years this April.



29 years in December, it'll be 33 years together for the Ogre and me.  He just said, "Seems longer, huh?"  Come on, I'm not THAT stupid  I had to ask him, I don't even remember what year we got married half the time.  He says it was 1984.  I was 23 and he was 39.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I got lucky with mothers-in-law. Luckier than my husbands.
> 
> I never divorced my first M-I-L, I kept her when I divorced her son.



My second MIL said she would keep me and get rid of her son if we divorced.  She always wanted a daughter, ended up with three boys.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 29 years in December, it'll be 33 years together for the Ogre and me.  He just said, "Seems longer, huh?"  Come on, I'm not THAT stupid  I had to ask him, I don't even remember what year we got married half the time.  He says it was 1984.  I was 23 and he was 39.



Wow.......I met Mrs D when she was 23. I was 32, way back in 87. She can't remember either. I tell her, check the inside of your wedding band. I had the date engraved in there for a reason.


----------



## taxlady

I met Stirling in 1984, while I was still happily married. He was a friend and co-worker of my exDH. Ten years later, we got together and I moved in with him in 1995 (I had split with the first DH in 1992). When my divorce came through, we started planning the wedding. Got married in July of 1997. Yes, we have the dates engraved inside our rings too.


----------



## Andy M.

When SO and I started dating, the in-law issue was moot as both sets of parents had died by that time.  We only had each other's children and siblings to deal with.  Believe me, that's more than enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow.......I met Mrs D when she was 23. I was 32, way back in 87. She can't remember either. I tell her, check the inside of your wedding band. I had the date engraved in there for a reason.



The inside of my ring says, "Love Now and Forever", it says the same thing in Gaelic on the outside. No date.


----------



## CatPat

I am roasting a chicken full of garlic and herbs rubbed to the skin for the chicken soup tomorrow. 

I am also wondering of this: When Gwen makes a chicken soup, she just boils a chicken without first roasting of it with herbs and spices. DA and I think her soup is extremely bland, but we do not say of this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M.

CatPat said:


> I am roasting a chicken full of garlic and herbs rubbed to the skin for the chicken soup tomorrow.
> 
> I am also wondering of this: When Gwen makes a chicken soup, she just boils a chicken without first roasting of it with herbs and spices. DA and I think her soup is extremely bland, but we do not say of this.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I hope Gwen doesn't read your posts here on DC.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> I am roasting a chicken full of garlic and herbs rubbed to the skin for the chicken soup tomorrow.
> 
> I am also wondering of this: When Gwen makes a chicken soup, she just boils a chicken without first roasting of it with herbs and spices. DA and I think her soup is extremely bland, but we do not say of this.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


That's how I make chicken stock. I reduce it and add herbs & spices when I make it into soup. Actually, I often use leftovers from cooked chicken. But, I don't add any seasonings while I am making the stock, unless I am making it for something specific. I like being able to choose the seasonings when I am using the stock.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Andy M. said:


> I hope Gwen doesn't read your posts here on DC.


Yup +1


----------



## Dawgluver

Finally got the final grocery bag of dang apples cut up and into the CP with some cinnamon and agave nectar.  I'm really sick of apples.

Now, I just have one big refrigerator drawerful of apples left.  Yay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished a book that Shrek has been tring to read over my shoulder and urging me to finish all day.  I grabbed a lighter and held it under (unlit) the book when I showed him I was done.  He about shrieked himself to death!  The second book in the trilogy which he finished, was thrown down with, "expletive Cliffhangers!!!"  LOL!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Mom was my Mom's boss at the hospital at one time, so they knew and liked each other.  When Mom would got to Laramie, WY to visit my sister she would stay with MIL.  I shudder to think what they talked about. MIL always said she got two daughters when Shrek and I married.  I loved her dearly, a warm and wonderful person...in stark contrast to my first MIL.


I called my in-laws "Aunt This" and "Uncle That" for eight years!  Used to pick on him for his balding head and pot belly.  And if I called my "future" SIL and Mom answered we'd talk like we were friends.  Made the transition to "Mom" and "Dad" strangely interesting.


----------



## KatyCooks

What am I doing?  Well today I am mostly "fretting".  

I have a job interview tomorrow morning (my first in the past year since I got made redundant).   Then this morning, I had a call to say that I had another interview on Wednesday!  

Don't get me wrong, I am VERY excited.  But also on tenterhooks!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing? Well today I am mostly "fretting".
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow morning (my first in the past year since I got made redundant). Then this morning, I had a call to say that I had another interview on Wednesday!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am VERY excited. But also on tenterhooks!


 
You're stretched tight in the wind? 

Good luck on your interviews. Maybe things will go well and you'll have your pick.


----------



## pacanis

I just took my pup out to poop. Things went well...
She has taken residency by my foot, which has really put Pierce at odds. Maybe he's on tenterhooks, too.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just took my pup out to poop. Things went well...
> She has taken residency by my foot, which has really put Pierce at odds. Maybe he's on tenterhooks, too.




Your new arrival came today!  You must be excited.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> You're stretched tight in the wind?
> 
> Good luck on your interviews. Maybe things will go well and you'll have your pick.


 
Har har Pac!!  

And thanks!    Only problem is, the one on Wednesday involves a maths test and I am RUBBISH at maths!   So we shall see!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Your new arrival came today! You must be excited.


 
I am!
Didn't you see the pics? 
They're nothing special, but they're mine


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I just took my pup out to poop. Things went well...
> She has taken residency by my foot, which has really put Pierce at odds. Maybe he's on tenterhooks, too.


 
Yep!  He probably is!  

How many pooches do you have now Pac?  Are they all the same breed?


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Har har Pac!!
> 
> And thanks!  Only problem is, the one on Wednesday involves a maths test and I am RUBBISH at maths! So we shall see!


 
Just wear sandals, you'll be ok.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Just wear sandals, you'll be ok.


 
Um....  huh???


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Um....  huh???



For counting purposes, when you run out of fingers.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Um.... huh???


 
In case counting to ten isn't enough


----------



## KatyCooks

"In case counting to ten isn't enough  "

"For counting purposes, when you run out of fingers."

Oh, funny you guys!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> "In case counting to ten isn't enough  "
> 
> "For counting purposes, when you run out of fingers."
> 
> Oh, funny you guys!!




Good Luck, Katy!  You'll be fine!  Double check for toothpaste on your face before you leave the house.

I got a job once and I had toothpaste on my face for the whole interview...I about died when I got home and noticed.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Luck, Katy!  You'll be fine!  Double check for toothpaste on your face before you leave the house.
> 
> I got a job once and I had toothpaste on my face for the whole interview...I about died when I got home and noticed.



  I had my first out-of-grad school interview with the back zipper of my new skirt unzipped!  I must have made quite the exit!

So in addition to looking for toothpaste, check your zipper!  Good luck, Katy!


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Luck, Katy! You'll be fine! Double check for toothpaste on your face before you leave the house.
> 
> I got a job once and I had toothpaste on my face for the whole interview...I about died when I got home and noticed.


 
Thanks PF! 

My suit is freshly pressed and I have a new shirt. 

All my paperwork is in order - tomorrow's interview is at a slightly "sensitive" place so they want just about everything except my DNA!  

I've done my research, and got all my "ducks in a row".  So it's just a case of whether my face fits.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> I had my first out-of-grad school interview with the back zipper of my new skirt unzipped! I must have made quite the exit!
> 
> So in addition to looking for toothpaste, check your zipper! Good luck, Katy!


 
OMG!!!   

As if I didn't already have a long enough checklist!  (I will be wearing a trouser suit so hopefully any lack of "zippage" will be obvious!)


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing?  Well today I am mostly "fretting".
> 
> I have a job interview tomorrow morning (my first in the past year since I got made redundant).   Then this morning, I had a call to say that I had another interview on Wednesday!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I am VERY excited.  But also on tenterhooks!



For an American, what does 'redundant' refer to? and good luck on both interviews. Hope one of them leads to gainful employment.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> I had my first out-of-grad school interview with the back zipper of my new skirt unzipped!  I must have made quite the exit!



Did you get the job??


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> For counting purposes, when you run out of fingers.



Unfortunately, in the majority of professional offices in this country, sandals are not an approved item of shoe wear. No open toes. I guess someone doesn't like looking at ugly toes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Did you get the job??



  Sadly, no.  It was a campus courtesy interview, they actually didn't have any positions open.  Job would have been in Las Vegas, no less!


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Unfortunately, in the majority of professional offices in this country, sandals are not an approved item of shoe wear. No open toes. I guess someone doesn't like looking at ugly toes.


 
Plus, it would be a little chilly here! (I would NEVER wear sandals to an interview in any case.)  And I can count to at least a hundred - so that's okay!   Tomorrow, there is no maths.  I just have to win them over with my personality!   

Let's hope I do that before the maths test for the other job on Wednesday....


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> ...Tomorrow, there is no maths.  I just have to win them over with my personality!...




That shouldn't be a problem.  Then you should get the job.


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> That shouldn't be a problem. Then you should get the job.


 

Okay.  *looks around shiftily*    That was WAY too nice for you Andy!    I'm _really_ worried now!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Okay.  *looks around shiftily*    That was WAY too nice for you Andy!    I'm _really_ worried now!



Oh, Andy is nice...he's just shy.


----------



## KatyCooks

I have probably made a bit of a big deal about these interviews. 

But I have applied for over 80 jobs and not had a single call.  And that is pretty demoralising.  (My CV/Resume has been reviewed by paid professionals by the way.) 

In the meantime, I have been working as a volunteer at a furniture store that is part of the charity that looked after my mum in her last few days.  (Where better to spend my time, right?)   If I get a paid job after all this time, my only regret will be missing the super people at the store!  

If I don't get either of these two jobs - my baking experiments on the poor people at the furniture store will continue!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I have probably made a bit of a big deal about these interviews.
> 
> But I have applied for over 80 jobs and not had a single call.  And that is pretty demoralising.  (My CV/Resume has been reviewed by paid professionals by the way.)
> 
> In the meantime, I have been working as a volunteer at a furniture store that is part of the charity that looked after my mum in her last few days.  (Where better to spend my time, right?)   If I get a paid job after all this time, my only regret will be missing the super people at the store!
> 
> If I don't get either of these two jobs - my baking experiments on the poor people at the furniture store will continue!



Katy, I do hope you have your volunteer work listed on your resume. That can be very important to a company when they are looking for caring people. If they should ask about it, play it up big and mention that you often bring baked goods from home for the people who work there. Good luck!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> For an American, what does 'redundant' refer to? and good luck on both interviews. Hope one of them leads to gainful employment.


Laid off.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Laid off.


 
Yes.  I was at my previous company for just short of 21 years.  

Luckily, in Britain (and I know this is not often the case in the US), you get a pay off when you are made redundant.  (Redundant means the company cannot afford to keep you on.  It does not mean you are a bad employee.)  

What's the situation in Canada TL?


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, Andy is nice...he's just shy.


 

Shy???  I don't think so!  I would say more.......


----------



## KatyCooks

I need to get to bed! 

Goodnight!

Katy xx


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Yes.  I was at my previous company for just short of 21 years.
> 
> Luckily, in Britain (and I know this is not often the case in the US), you get a pay off when you are made redundant.  (Redundant means the company cannot afford to keep you on.  It does not mean you are a bad employee.)
> 
> What's the situation in Canada TL?


Many companies do make a pay out, if the employee has been there a long time. Sometimes they offer a pay out and see who wants to take it.


----------



## taxlady

Nighty poo Katie, but don't poo in your nighty.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Many companies do make a pay out, if the employee has been there a long time. Sometimes they offer a pay out and see who wants to take it.


 
That is very similar to the UK TL.   (Though not really what happened in my situation).  

Anyway, goodnight!


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> Shy???  I don't think so!  I would say more.......




Think of me as a George Clooney look-alike but with a lot less money.

...and older


...and heavier


...and not as good looking.


But other than that, you can't tell us apart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Personally, I think you are better looking than Clooney.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Think of me as a George Clooney look-alike but with a lot less money.
> 
> ...and older
> 
> 
> ...and heavier
> 
> 
> ...and not as good looking.
> 
> 
> But other than that, you can't tell us apart.



 You just gotta luv him! And like Clooney, he has an impish sense of humor.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Personally, I think you are better looking than Clooney.



Be still my heart!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good Luck, Katy!  You'll be fine!  Double check for toothpaste on your face before you leave the house.
> 
> I got a job once and I had toothpaste on my face for the whole interview...I about died when I got home and noticed.


Give yourself a big smile in the mirror before you leave.  Don't want any pieces of your last meal stuck between your teeth! 

Had a teacher in high school who told us of a dating adventure.  She went out with a very nice man to a quality restaurant and had a delightful evening.  Smiled at him constantly.  Wanted him be to sure he knew she was enjoying his company.  After a rather brief "goodnight" at her door she went in to get ready for bed...and discovered a large bit of broccoli greens stuck between her teeth!   Sadly, he never called her back...

Hope everything went well with your interview Katy!  And good luck on Wednesday too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Think of me as a George Clooney look-alike but with a lot less money.
> 
> ...and older
> 
> 
> ...and heavier
> 
> 
> ...and not as good looking.
> 
> 
> But other than that, you can't tell us apart.



I think of Booker from Rosanne or Matt Stevens from Return of the Killer Tomatoes, just a guy with a job. 

It took a long time for him to perfect that image of old Hollywood royalty that he does so well.


----------



## pacanis

I agree. From Booker to Michael Clayton. Whoda thunk?


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Unfortunately, in the majority of professional offices in this country, sandals are not an approved item of shoe wear. No open toes. I guess someone doesn't like looking at ugly toes.



I'm guessing it's been a while since you've been in a professional office, other than medical ones, Addie  Especially in the South, where temps get quite high, it's common for women to wear sandals, and even flip flops, to work. A good pedicure is practically a required accessory.

Best of luck, Katy!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm guessing it's been a while since you've been in a professional office, other than medical ones, Addie  Especially in the South, where temps get quite high, it's common for women to wear sandals, and even flip flops, to work. A good pedicure is practically a required accessory.
> 
> Best of luck, Katy!



You will be sent home to change your sandals to appropriate foot wear. And it will go on your record. Boston still hangs onto the old rules.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> You will be sent home to change your sandals to appropriate foot wear. And it will go on your record. Boston still hangs onto the old rules.



Okay. Just don't say "in this country" when you're speaking only about Boston. It's confusing for our overseas friends


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Okay. Just don't say "in this country" when you're speaking only about Boston. It's confusing for our overseas friends



Are you chastising me?


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Are you chastising me?



No. I'm gently chiding you  You have this habit of saying things like "we at DC" and "in this country" when stating your opinions, as if you speak for all of us, or as if everyone in this country does this or thinks that when it's simply not true. So I'm suggesting you just speak for yourself so people don't get the wrong idea.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Personally, I think you are better looking than Clooney.




Check's in the mail, Fi.


----------



## Katie H

Doing something I should've done nearly 4 years ago.  Editing and printing our wedding pictures.

A dear friend, who attended our wedding, took loads of pictures and generously made a video disk program (with music) of some of the photos and also put all photos on a separate disk so we could edit/print as we wished.

Well, that's what I've been doing since last night.  I'm almost done and am looking forward to putting them in a beautiful album another friend gave us as a wedding gift.

It's been wonderful reliving that day again.  Everything about it was perfect.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That sounds like such a happy project to be working on Katie!  A little music in the background, a plate of wedding dinner foods, and it will be like being there all over again.





Addie said:


> You will be sent home to change your sandals to appropriate foot wear. And it will go on your record. Boston still hangs onto the old rules.





GotGarlic said:


> Okay. Just don't say "in this country" when you're speaking only about Boston. It's confusing for our overseas friends


Besides Addie, for those of us not born or reared around these parts, Boston IS "another country".    I know I know, danged foreigners.  Well that's me, a danged Ohio born-and-bred foreigner!


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Besides Addie, for those of us not born or reared around these parts, Boston IS "another country".  I know I know, danged foreigners. Well that's me, a danged Ohio born-and-bred foreigner!


 
Do they have a name for you?
Where I live I am called a "transplant".
And god forbid I would have grown up in the _city_ of Erie 
They frown upon those people with great disdain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sure my neighbors-from-hell have a name for me  but other than that I don't know of any colloquial name or phrase that is given to people who move in to MA or Boston.  Personally, Himself refers to us as the "exiled".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Check's in the mail, Fi.



LOL!!!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> That sounds like such a happy project to be working on Katie!  A little music in the background, a plate of wedding dinner foods, and it will be like being there all over again.
> 
> 
> Besides Addie, for those of us not born or reared around these parts, Boston IS "another country".    I know I know, danged foreigners.  Well that's me, a danged Ohio born-and-bred foreigner!



I have lived all over the U.S. I have always accepted where ever I lived as home. Of course my accent gave me away as someone *from* Boston. But I cannot recall anyone ever considering me as an outsider. I have always considered myself a member of the community of where I planted my feet each morning. I always tried to become involved in the community with volunteer work. The best way I know of to get to know and like your neighbors. I have never made derogatory remarks about the town or area where I lived. Sure I found some traditions strange. But I just jumped in and participated and kept my mouth shut. In the process I would learn something new about the people and the area. I love learning.

For those who for one reason or another have come to Boston to live, I say "Welcome." We have a lot of history here. Dig in and enjoy it. I certainly don't consider anyone who has moved here a foreigner. They are just new members of the community. And I am sure each one has something to contribute.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, I was brought to MA (and we're hardly in "Boston", but 60 miles and an hour and a half by car) kicking and screaming.  Himself doesn't call it a "move" or "transfer" but rather being sent to exile.  We had visited New England quite a few times before we moved here and always enjoyed ourselves and had delightful times.  When we moved in I immersed myself in my neighborhood and community and never felt I wasn't involved.  Heck, when we first moved here we were one of the first families to live on the street.  By the time all 29 houses were built I knew who the family was in each one.  How?  I welcomed them to the neighborhood with either a dinner or a home-baked something when I would go introduce myself.  I was on our block party committee for a number of years till I figured it was someone else's chance to be part of that group.  BUT, my "foreigner" comment mostly was due to the fact that things are SO very different here in MA than in many other parts of the country that it FEELS like a different country.  Since you're originally FROM Boston you probably don't notice, but people I know from other areas of the country that moved here DO notice that it's "different" up here.  BTW, about half my neighbors relocated here from other parts of the country.  Many of them also find MA to be a lot like its own little country, so it's not just me!


----------



## Addie

The reason we are different is because we are still living our history. Fanuiel Hall is exactly the same way it was when John Adams defended the British Soldiers for the Boston Massacre there. The very same pews that George Washington, Paul Revere and other Founding Fathers sat in are still the same ones. We do have some strange laws that protect our history. 

We don't like any change that is going to let us forget our history. During tourist season, we do not find it unusual for see Ben Franklin walking around giving lectures to the visitors. As far as we are concerned, he is the real deal. Some of the cobblestones are the very ones that our forefathers walked on. No, we will not pave that street over. That would be considered paving over our history. We do have strange driving laws. If double parking is impeding your progress, then drive past it on the sidewalk. And a lot of the surrounding cities and towns are part of that history. Other than fire, you can't tear down certain buildings to replace it without a long drawn out process. 

Even Cape Cod has laws that do not allow any new building above so many feet. And all new buildings have to have that "Cape Cod" look. Grey shingles, certain colors, etc. It is all part of their history. 

Some visitors think we are cold and indifferent. Others have found us to be very friendly. It all depends on the season. In the cold of winter we are bundled up and on our way.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Some visitors think we are cold and indifferent.  It all depends on the season. In the cold of winter we are bundled up and on our way.


 
That's funny - it's what most visitors to Britain say about Brits!


----------



## KatyCooks

I thought I would report back on how yesterday's interview went.  

I got the job!!  

I thought it had gone well, but it was my first interview in something like 15 years, so I couldn't be totally sure.    But I just got the call a few minutes ago.  They have do a security check on me now, so I can't start til the Monday after next.  But that's fine - it gives me some time to get some new office clothes! 

In the meantime, I have another interview this afternoon - I decided to still go ahead with it - but the pressure is off now - so if I fail the pesky maths test, it won't matter! 

I am one happy bunny right now!    (Also perhaps a little hyper...)


----------



## Zhizara

Way to go, Katy!


----------



## KatyCooks

Zhizara said:


> Way to go, Katy!


 
Aw!  Thanks very much Zhizara!  *hugs back*  

Suppose I better go jump in the shower and get ready for today's interview!  A year of no interviews at all, then two come along at the same time - go figure!


----------



## pacanis

Congratulations, Katy! 
Great news.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

KatyCooks said:


> I thought I would report back on how yesterday's interview went.
> 
> I got the job!!
> 
> I thought it had gone well, but it was my first interview in something like 15 years, so I couldn't be totally sure.    But I just got the call a few minutes ago.  They have do a security check on me now, so I can't start til the Monday after next.  But that's fine - it gives me some time to get some new office clothes!
> 
> In the meantime, I have another interview this afternoon - I decided to still go ahead with it - but the pressure is off now - so if I fail the pesky maths test, it won't matter!
> 
> I am one happy bunny right now!    (Also perhaps a little hyper...)



Congrats Katy! That's excellent news.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yay Katy!!!!  I'm so very happy for you.  What kind of work will you be doing???


----------



## Dawgluver

Way to go, Katy!  Congrats!


----------



## Andy M.

Katy, that's great news!  Congratulations!


----------



## taxlady

Great news Katie.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm going to mix the turkey necks with garlic, onions and gravy, with the brown rice cooked in the turkey stock, and package in quart size zip bags for the freezer.

Quick and easy dinners just nuke and eat.  Definitely worth the original work.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gotta get the hair washed so I can head out and pay the car insurance in full and get our little discount for full-pay.





Addie said:


> The reason we are different is because we are still living our history. Fanuiel Hall is exactly the same way it was when John Adams defended the British Soldiers for the Boston Massacre there. The very same pews that George Washington, Paul Revere and other Founding Fathers sat in are still the same ones. We do have some strange laws that protect our history......


Addie, Addie, Addie, all over the country cities and states preserve their history.  Boston doesn't hold an exclusive on it.  And I'm sure Faneuil has changed a bit - pretty sure Build-a-Bear didn't have a shop there over 200 years ago. 

You've mentioned that you never drove.  Trust me, driving on the sidewalk in the North End isn't "legal", it's just done.  After we moved here and I saw how the locals drive I got a book from the Registry with all the laws.  I read it.  Nope, sidewalk driving isn't legal.  And did you know that pedestrians are supposed to walk with the light in a crosswalk?  If not, the driver doesn't HAVE to yield to them, the car has the right-of-way.  And no, I did not declare "open season" on pedestrians after that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> I thought I would report back on how yesterday's interview went.
> 
> I got the job!!  ..................
> 
> I am one happy bunny right now!    (Also perhaps a little hyper...)


YAY!  I am so happy for you!  Congrats!  Good luck on the new job.  Hope you have an enjoyable time.  Unfortunately, we'll probably see less of you around here now...

Bet you ace that math test now that the pressure is off.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Congratulations, Katy!





pacanis said:


> Great news.


 
Thanks Pac - great news indeed! (And quite a relief too!)




purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Congrats Katy! That's excellent news.


 
Thanks very much P.A.G! 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay Katy!!!! I'm so very happy for you. What kind of work will you be doing???


 
Thanks so much PF! I will be a Program Co-ordinator, working at a police training facility. They do residential training and development for senior police officers (both UK and overseas). The "office" is in the grounds of a mansion house and a beautiful setting. (Lots of pheasants and geese around I noticed!) 




Dawgluver said:


> Way to go, Katy! Congrats!


Thanks DL!




Andy M. said:


> Katy, that's great news! Congratulations!


 
Would you stop being so nice Andy – it’s downright unnerving!!  (But seriously, thanks very much!) 




taxlady said:


> Great news Katie.


 
I know! Brilliant isn't it? I am very excited! 



Cooking Goddess said:


> YAY! I am so happy for you! Congrats! Good luck on the new job. Hope you have an enjoyable time. Unfortunately, we'll probably see less of you around here now...





Cooking Goddess said:


> Bet you ace that math test now that the pressure is off.


 
Sadly no, I won't be able to stay up til the early hours when I start. I will have to do most of my catching up at the weekends! 

As for the maths test? I didn't "ace" it, but I didn't embarrass myself either! Phew! (I got 15 correct answers out of 17). The interview went very well, but they are doing second interviews next Wednesday, so I wasn't going to keep the other people waiting and decided to just stay with them as the job was more interesting to me. (The second job was in HR at a commercial finance company.)

What an amazing couple of days! My confidence has been at a very low ebb after so many rejections. But this has given me a real boost! 

I'll stop going on about it now, but thanks for all the lovely kind words and support - it is very much appreciated!


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> ...Would you stop being so nice Andy – it’s downright unnerving!!  (But seriously, thanks very much!) ...




Unnerving?  Perfect, my plan is working.


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Unnerving? Perfect, my plan is working.


 
Ah HA!!  I knew it!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I took a half day off work.  My nose has been running like a faucet, have blown through a box of Puffs Plus, and I've been sneezing and coughing like crazy.  No need to share the wealth.

So I'm at home pre-cleaning for the cleaning lady who comes tomorrow.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> I took a half day off work. My nose has been running like a faucet, have blown through a box of Puffs Plus, and I've been sneezing and coughing like crazy. No need to share the wealth.
> 
> So I'm at home pre-cleaning for the cleaning lady who comes tomorrow.


 
Totally agree with you for taking the day off DL, but cleaning before the cleaner arrives??   

You should be relaxing - you have the perfect excuse for an untidy house!


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to walk to the pet food store. Little bugger is costing me a baby fortune in cat food. I have an appointment to see the vet nutritionist on Friday. I'm going to start making cat food.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Totally agree with you for taking the day off DL, but cleaning before the cleaner arrives??
> 
> You should be relaxing - you have the perfect excuse for an untidy house!



  I have to pick up, otherwise she'll just vacuum around the piles of stuff, or spend her time rearranging things, rather than cleaning!


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> I have to pick up, otherwise she'll just vacuum around the piles of stuff, or spend her time rearranging things, rather than cleaning!


 

*shakes head*   Glad I don't have a cleaner!  

If you wear yourself out cleaning for the cleaner, doesn't this mean you will have to take tomorrow off as well?  (In which case I am sure your cleaner will be MOST diligent!)


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gotta get the hair washed so I can head out and pay the car insurance in full and get our little discount for full-pay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Addie, Addie, Addie, all over the country cities and states preserve their history.  Boston doesn't hold an exclusive on it.  And I'm sure *Faneuil has changed a bit *- pretty sure Build-a-Bear didn't have a shop there over 200 years ago.
> 
> You've mentioned that you never drove.  Trust me, driving on the sidewalk in the North End isn't "legal", it's just done.  After we moved here and I saw how the locals drive I got a book from the Registry with all the laws.  I read it.  Nope, sidewalk driving isn't legal.  And did you know that pedestrians are supposed to walk with the light in a crosswalk?  If not, the driver doesn't HAVE to yield to them, the car has the right-of-way.  And no, I did not declare "open season" on pedestrians after that.



Upstairs in the hall, it has not changed at all. It was a place for public gatherings and public debates. Downstairs where the shops are, there were always shops. As a kid I remember going there with my father to pick up meat. And it was on the first floor and more in the basement. All the stalls in the Quincy building were all shops also. Not the touristy ones you see today. The Quincy building was built much later. The two long buildings on the sides of the Quincy building were warehouses. As a kid, rail tracks ran down the side of those buildings as they did on Atlantic Avenue from South Station. They came in on the side of the ocean. In the late 50's the whole area was closed down and the BRA took over to make it a tourist destination. They did a bang up job.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> ...........Sadly no, I won't be able to stay up til the early hours when I start. I will have to do most of my catching up at the weekends!.......................
> As for the maths test? I didn't "ace" it, but I didn't embarrass myself either! Phew! (I got 15 correct answers out of 17)...


Just so long as you don't forget about your DC friends weekends will be fine.  Who knows, you might even be bored enough some evening just to pop on.

Math test results sound pretty good too.  But I'd say going with the "Police Academy" job should be more interesting than some stuffy HR office.  You certainly don't come across "stuffy"!


----------



## Addie

I went to look up the census for the Passamaquoddy Tribe in Maine. 

"We're sorry. Do to lack of federal funding, this site is presently not available." Gee, even the Indians are furloughed!


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I went to look up the census for the Passamaquoddy Tribe in Maine.
> 
> "We're sorry. Do to lack of federal funding, this site is presently not available." Gee, even the Indians are furloughed!


 
A clear example of the trickle down effect


----------



## Hoot

Been busy this week....Started teaching the Computer Literacy Basics class at the Community College. It has not been without its challenges. The students' textbooks have arrived but, the instructor textbook seems to be lost in UPS limbo. I do love a challenge.


----------



## Katie H

Sitting doing one of the most boring jobs in the universe.  Pulling threads at the edge of some fabric so I can "square" it for a project.  This is almost as much fun as watching paint dry.

Before doing this, I called the bakery to order our anniversary cake.  Every year on our anniversary we order a 6-inch version of our wedding cake.  It was soooooooo good that we decided to make a tradition of having a small one to celebrate our anniversary.  Yum.  Two more weeks and we can dig in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm thinking about getting some work done.  Much easier think about work than to do it.   We're currently blessed with really nice weather, it was 67 when I looked at the thermometer.  Considering giving Sally a bath today, and cleaning out the interior tomorrow.  Would be nice to have a sparkling clean car when we take off on vacation.  In order to keep it clean until then I'll have to make sure Himself is taking HIS car when we go out.  (Sally is a lot more fun to drive than his car.  Hmm, his car needs a name...)


----------



## simonbaker

Getting ready for a busy weekend of catering. One of the parties is appetizers, lots of prep. The other is a church dinner, It will be a full weekend. Then, Saturday afternoon the daughter has a piano recital, along with having 2, 15 year old German students here. I am ready for a day off!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Getting ready for a busy weekend of catering. One of the parties is appetizers, lots of prep. The other is a church dinner, It will be a full weekend. Then, Saturday afternoon the daughter has a piano recital, along with having 2, 15 year old German students here. I am ready for a day off!



What numbers is your daughter playing? I hope you are taking the students with you to hear her. She will have her very own international cheering section.


----------



## simonbaker

She is playing " Cannon". Yes, the German girls will be attending also. Her practicing has gotton better with an audience too. : )


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> She is playing " Cannon". Yes, the German girls will be attending also. Her practicing has gotton better with an audience too. : )



I always found that if I didn't look up away from the keyboard and at the audience, I was all right. Then when I finished and had to acknowledge them, I would start to shake. I always got stage fright after I finished the piece.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just so long as you don't forget about your DC friends weekends will be fine. Who knows, you might even be bored enough some evening just to pop on.


 
Not much chance of that CG!  (The not forgetting part I mean) 




Cooking Goddess said:


> Math test results sound pretty good too. But I'd say going with the "Police Academy" job should be more interesting than some stuffy HR office. You certainly don't come across "stuffy"!


 
Far better than I was expecting!  And yes, I went with the Police Academy - hopefully I will be starting on Monday 28th October. Unless they find out about my huge criminal past that is.... 

As for being stuffy? I have a feeling that I am a lot less stuffy since I started chatting with Americans and Canadians a few years ago!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Heading out to was the car.  Yeah, yeah, I know, that was *yesterday's* plan.  It was going to be wash the outside yesterday, clean the inside today.  By the time I finished with a load of laundry, take care of the dishwasher (I stop it when it hits the dry cycle and let things air-dry so I have a couple things I tend to before I can walk away) and finish up on DC it was too late to wash.  At  least the inside is done.  Now I have to go and get the outside washed before it gets too late...again! 

Have a good afternoon all!  See ya later.


----------



## taxlady

I had an appointment with the vet's dietitian. That was disappointing. I don't think I want to feed Shreddy, a cat and obligate carnivore, strawberries, spinach, or pumpkin. 

She recommended the same book as the other vet clinic. It's a paperback book that costs ~$27 and can only be bought from vets. The recipes require "Hilary's Blend" supplement, which is expensive and can only be bought from vets. This is starting to look like greed to me.

I think I'll go with PF's suggestion: Making Cat Food by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: homemade cat food, cat food recipes

From all the reading I have done, and I've done a lot, this vet sounds the most sensible.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I had an appointment with the vet's dietitian. That was disappointing. I don't think I want to feed Shreddy, a cat and obligate carnivore, strawberries, spinach, or pumpkin.
> 
> She recommended the same book as the other vet clinic. It's a paperback book that costs ~$27 and can only be bought from vets. The recipes require "Hilary's Blend" supplement, which is expensive and can only be bought from vets. This is starting to look like greed to me.
> 
> I think I'll go with PF's suggestion: Making Cat Food by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: homemade cat food, cat food recipes
> 
> From all the reading I have done, and I've done a lot, this vet sounds the most sensible.


 
Hard to imagine any cat being interested in vegetables or fruit TL.   (Though my old cat Tweaky, had a very odd interest in raw potato peelings.) 

Not sure how you get your average cat interested in something that isn't meat or fish based.


----------



## pacanis

Veterinarians are definitely greed oriented in the states now. I know I've alluded to that many times. Probably too many, lol.


----------



## KatyCooks

I don 't really think it is a much different here Pac. 

Seems to me that there is a lot of "scaremongering" and "coercion". 

Pet owners are a kind and loving type (mostly). And want the best for their pets. 

Sometimes I have to wonder how easy we are to manipulate. 

Of course, some of us are completely manipulated by our pets....


----------



## pacanis

Around here people are very easily manipulated by thier vets. All they need to do is received one of those yellow postcards in the mail telling them they need to go in and they are like cows following the bell.

What a nice smile on that cat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Veterinarians are definitely greed oriented in the states now. I know I've alluded to that many times. Probably too many, lol.


+1  I left a vet with a minimum office charge of $71 (just for walking in the door) about 4 years back.  No idea what it costs now.  Even so, my current vet is $51.  Next time she needs to go in I'm taking her to MY doc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Around here some people are very easily manipulated by thier vets. All they need to do is received one of those yellow postcards in the mail telling them they need to go in and they are like cows following the bell.
> 
> What a nice smile on that cat.


There, I fixed your post for you.   Wait!  Who you calling a cow?


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> There, I fixed your post for you.  Wait! Who you calling a cow?


 
Some?! _Most_ is more like it!


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> +1 I left a vet with a minimum office charge of $71 (just for walking in the door) about 4 years back. No idea what it costs now. Even so, my current vet is $51. Next time she needs to go in I'm taking her to MY doc.


 
I don't get those.  My cat is very healthy (as you can see).  He has great teeth (none missing).  His coat is good, his eyes are clear.  There are no real threats to his health here.  (He is treated for worms and fleas regularly of course.)

He has of course been "done".  And he is microchipped.  (He is an indoor/outdoor cat).  He gets the best food I can afford and he has "pet insurance".  (In case he has need of expensive vet treatment.)


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I don't get those. My cat is very healthy (as you can see). He has great teeth (none missing). His coat is good, his eyes are clear. There are no real threats to his health here. (He is treated for worms and fleas regularly of course.)
> 
> He has of course been "done". And he is microchipped. (He is an indoor/outdoor cat). He gets the best food I can afford and he has "pet insurance". (In case he has need of expensive vet treatment.)


 
I'm glad he was "done" before he was "fixed" 
(we/some call that fixed over here)


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Around here people are very easily manipulated by thier vets. All they need to do is received one of those yellow postcards in the mail telling them they need to go in and they are like cows following the bell.
> 
> What a nice smile on that cat.


 
I am thinking you are not a big fan of cats Pac!  

But Burt is a bit like a dog!  (He follows Ollie around and "sits" right next to him!)


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'm glad he was "done" before he was "fixed"
> (we/some call that fixed over here)


 
Fixed? (Isnt that a little emasculating?) 

Okay, yeah.  "Done" isn't much different!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Fixed? (Isnt that a little emasculating?)
> 
> Okay, yeah. "Done" isn't much different!


 
Not at all emasculating, it also refers to spaying females, so it goes both ways    Kind of a low brow term, but it sounds better then castrated and uterine hysterectomy


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Not at all emasculating, it also refers to spaying females, so it goes both ways  Kind of a low brow term, but it sounds better then castrated and uterine hysterectomy


 
The whole concept is disturbing.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> The whole concept is disturbing.


It is, isn't it. I always feel awful when I have a male cat neutered. "Oh my gawd, what have I done to you?!" For some reason I don't feel as bad about having a female cat neutered. I guess it's 'cause it's her that has to have the kittens and I know how female apes (women) feel about birth control.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I neglect Fatso...err, Latté horribly, if you sit and listen she'll tell you all about it.


----------



## simonbaker

We have 3 cats, 1 of them, jones, is a real talker. He is like an alarm clock in the morning. Our little chiwawa is smaller than the cats.


----------



## taxlady

Katy, I forgot to mention it before, your cat is gorgeous. What's his name? How old is he. You should post some more pix in http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/pets-80389.html#post1156337 and tell us all about him.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/pets-80389.html#post1156337


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katy's kitty is a kutie, isn't (s)he?

I never took our first cat to the vet except when she adopted us (sitting on our deck looking in at us - got her a check-up, then spaying) till when we moved 10 years later.  And that was to get something to relax her when we drove straight from OH to MA.  She was a very healthy 17 when the dog next door murdered her...

This one?  Seems like every time I've HAD to take her to the vet it's "she needs this, you have to buy this" including the time she was in for FOUR days and they still didn't know what was wrong.  I ended up taking her home and nursing her by instinct instead of doctor's orders...and she got well.  Had I done it the vet's way I would have been giving her pain meds every four hours - and she was not in pain!  They just wanted to keep her drugged.  That's when I changed vets.  I've taken her back only when she needed to see a vet because of a UTI.  Otherwise I use my Mom sense.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here watching infomercials. There's never anything good on Saturday mornings...


----------



## GotGarlic

KatyCooks said:


> Not sure how you get your average cat interested in something that isn't meat or fish based.



One of my cats loves tortilla chips.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Veterinarians are definitely greed oriented in the states now. I know I've alluded to that many times. Probably too many, lol.



I guess I got lucky with our vet, as well as with my excellent doctors  Our 18-year-old cat likely has hypothyroid disease, but since she's so old, the vet sort of suggested, and we had already decided, that we didn't want heroic measures taken; we just want her to be reasonably healthy and happy. So we did not have her tested and are not forcing expensive meds down her throat. She's mostly an indoor cat, so he also put in her record that, although she was due for a rabies shot, she needed to be more recovered before she received it. I had taken her in because she had a cut on one of her flanks. She's fine now.


----------



## pacanis

My regular vet sold off his practice and retired a year ago. He said he was tired of arguing with all the younger vets who are being taught what he called "defensive medicine" these days. Even if they know what is wrong they want to run a bunch of tests first before they treat the pet.
There's one outfit who goes around buying out other vets. They themselves are just businessmen, not veterinarians. The individual practices they own have weekly meetings on how to raise revenue. Not better care for the pets, but make more money. And they wonder why fewer and fewer people are keeping up with anything when it comes to their pets.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting here watching infomercials. There's never anything good on Saturday mornings...



Have your tried watching the pet channel? Even in desperation? Oh Lord, I need a life. You are right. There is nothing on Saturday morning. And Friday night.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Katy's kitty is a kutie, isn't (s)he?
> 
> I never took our first cat to the vet except when she adopted us (sitting on our deck looking in at us - got her a check-up, then spaying) till when we moved 10 years later.  And that was to get something to relax her when we drove straight from OH to MA.  She was a very healthy 17 when the dog next door murdered her...
> 
> This one?  Seems like every time I've HAD to take her to the vet it's "she needs this, you have to buy this" including the time she was in for FOUR days and they still didn't know what was wrong.  I ended up taking her home and nursing her by instinct instead of doctor's orders...and she got well.  Had I done it the vet's way I would have been giving her pain meds every four hours - and she was not in pain!  They just wanted to keep her drugged.  That's when I changed vets.  I've taken her back only when she needed to see a vet because of a UTI.  Otherwise I use my Mom sense.




A girl Scout leader I know told this story.

Her daughter's little hamster was feeling sick. The child was crying. So off they go to the vets. He had no idea and his suggestion was that he would put it down and they could buy another one. Her child was crying. The mother decided to bring it home and let it die there. But in desperation she gave the hamster some Pepto Bismol with an eye dropper. What was the worse that could happen. An hour later the hamster was running on his wheel. She called the vet and told him to add Pepto Bismol to his medications instead of expensive advice.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Have your tried watching the pet channel? Even in desperation? Oh Lord, I need a life. You are right. There is nothing on Saturday morning. And Friday night.


 
Animal Planet? Do they even have pet shows anymore or is it all reality now? 
Actually I was subconsciously hoping to run into an infomercial for toaster ovens


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Animal Planet? Do they even have pet shows anymore or is it all reality now?
> Actually I was subconsciously hoping to run into an infomercial for toaster ovens



I used to enjoy watching the dog shows. But they stopped showing them. Now it is only the big one at Madison Garden.

Still dreaming of that toaster oven? I say, give yourself a present. You deserve it. Ads for them keep popping up on my screen.


----------



## pacanis

Funny thing is, I just switched from IE10 back to 9 and the banner ads are no longer tracking me.


----------



## pacanis

OK, they found me again 

I'm off to the grocery store in the city. I need some prawns, bucatini, bangers and a couple tins of stewed tomatoes.
Gawd what's become of me


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> OK, they found me again
> 
> I'm off to the grocery store in the city. I need some prawns, bucatini, bangers and a couple tins of stewed tomatoes.
> Gawd what's become of me



Nothing is wrong with you. You are fine just the way you are. Happy shopping.


----------



## Addie

I just got back from the hairdresser's and I am almost bald. I feel like she cut ten pounds off. 

Then I grabbed the food donations for the food bank and ran then to the church. In exchange, they gave me two cans of pumpkin for the pumpkin squares that I am going to make for the Fair next month. 

I need to make a pot of fresh coffee. Busy day planned. Coffee is my gogo juice. 

My daughter was going to take me to lunch after I got my hair cut. We got in the car and she started to feel sick from the chemo. So I immediately scratch that idea for her. She didn't have to say it. I feel so helpless. I can't even kiss her booboo and make it all go away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Ogre just woke up, waiting for him to decide he wants breakfast.  He's especially growly this morning, I'm going to suggest a pain pill.

Planning my trip to the store and haircut.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> The whole concept is disturbing.



Then you don't ever want to work on a ranch. All hands have to help when it is time to round up the young bulls for branding and castrating. Right out there in the fields. They do the same for any colts born. One stallion to a ranch. Then he goes and a new blood line is brought in. Oh just lots of fun to watch.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Ogre just woke up, waiting for him to decide he wants breakfast.  He's especially growly this morning, I'm going to suggest a pain pill.
> 
> Planning my trip to the store and haircut.



Got any "happy pills" laying around the house? If you do give him a dose or two.


----------



## pacanis

No bucatini. They had cappelini, but that looked just like regular spaghetti, so I bought some linguni from Italy. It will be interesting to see if it's any different than the usual boxed stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Got any "happy pills" laying around the house? If you do give him a dose or two.



I was thinking about using the rubber mallet...It would make _ME_ happy.  I asked him if he was hurting, he about bit my head off.  Told him to take a pain pill..."Quit nursing me, I'd like to get a cup of coffee first!"

O-kay!  I'm off to go shopping for a few hours, let him grump by himself.


----------



## bakechef

Watching netflix and smelling a wonderful dinner in the oven.

The other half was supposed to be gaming a 1/2 hour away today.  I checked his oil and told him that he couldn't leave until I got some oil for his car.  I've been bugging him for months to take his car into the shop for an oil change and a checkup.   He decided to skip the gaming all together even though I told him to use my car.

His car is going on 10 years old, only has 70,000 miles on it, and it drives me nuts that he won't take the time to take care of it.  I guess that will be my job, sitting in the shop on my day off.......


----------



## pacanis

Anything good on Netflix?
Your AB chicken sounded good. I bet some small potatoes like fingerlings layed in the DO would come out just right.


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend and neighbor who is divorcing another friend and neighbor was over.  Much venting.  I just listened and fed her a bit.


----------



## pacanis

That must have been a good movie...


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> Anything good on Netflix?
> Your AB chicken sounded good. I bet some small potatoes like fingerlings layed in the DO would come out just right.



Not really..  Rob finds the most obscure things and even if they aren't good, he often watches them through,


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Watching netflix and smelling a wonderful dinner in the oven.
> 
> The other half was supposed to be gaming a 1/2 hour away today.  I checked his oil and told him that he couldn't leave until I got some oil for his car.  I've been bugging him for months to take his car into the shop for an oil change and a checkup.   He decided to skip the gaming all together even though I told him to use my car.
> 
> His car is going on 10 years old, only has 70,000 miles on it, and it drives me nuts that he won't take the time to take care of it.  I guess that will be my job, sitting in the shop on my day off.......



That is what a newly wed spouse does. Looks after the other one's interest. Even in New Jersey!


----------



## Addie

I just woke up from a real good deep nap. I had a small bit of vertigo. Took my pills along with some pain pills and had a really good sleep. Feeling great now! No arse aches.


----------



## pacanis

Too bad, BC. I was looking for a good movie recommendation.
Here I sit watching Heartbreak Ridge for the umpteenth time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Too bad, BC. I was looking for a good movie recommendation.
> Here I sit watching Heartbreak Ridge for the umpteenth time.



I know it just came out on DVD, if you get a chance, watch _The Heat_ with Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy.  Really good and hysterical.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Too bad, BC. I was looking for a good movie recommendation.
> Here I sit watching Heartbreak Ridge for the umpteenth time.




I need a memory jogger. This about the Korean War? It has been eons and eons since I have seen that one.


----------



## pacanis

The Heat. I'll watch for it.

Grenada, Addie. It was more about Gunny Highwayman than the conflict though.


----------



## CatPat

I am thinking very hard of how to serve my new country. I could join the military after college and be of the National Guard or the Army Reserve. I could write a nice book for new Americans and immigrants to help them of receiving citizenship and to understand their new country. I desire to be a journalist and I could perhaps report of immigrants who go a mile above to succeed in America. 

I do know I want to do something of to help orphans and elder people and animals.

And I do know I shall not have my own children if one day I am married. Like Mamma and Papa, I shall adopt as many children as I can afford of.

America is so very full of the most wonderful opportunities and the greatest of challenges! I want to be a good citizen the most of all.

I am certain all of you have had to think of these things also. These are such very important things! May I ask of what you all have done when faced of these very serious matters?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> The Heat. I'll watch for it.
> 
> Grenada, Addie. It was more about Gunny Highwayman than the conflict though.



I am thinking about a hill in Korea that was lost and regained a couple of times at a high cost of lives. Gregory Peck was one of the stars. Based on true facts. Hmmm.....


----------



## pacanis

That's where the movie got its name because Clint said he went to "Heartbreak Ridge" when asked about what college he attended, but it's about training him Marines who go to Grenada.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from a very long 3 days of work, we got through all of the caterings. Yeah!!  Looking forward to sleeping in tomorrow!


----------



## Andy M.

Got home from dinner with friends.  I had been recording the Red Sox game and was able to watch it from the beginning.  What a great finish!  

*Red Sox are going to the World Series!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Ogre just woke up......He's especially growly this morning, I'm going to suggest a pain pill.....


Perhaps a nice strong cup of tea might help next time.  Might consider hemlock tea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Perhaps a nice strong cup of tea might help next time.  Might consider hemlock tea.



Oh, it was close...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm nursing a headache.  Guess I'm still worn out from cheering through a really exciting game on Saturday.  Got a little worried when we started out on the losing end of the score, but then took the lead midway during the 3rd quarter, leading for good just a few minutes into the 4th.  Ohio State beats the Hawkeyes 34-24 to hand Urban Meyer his 19th consecutive win!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up...I have a normal blood sugar and am very happy about that!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wake up...I have a normal blood sugar and am very happy about that!



That is a great way to start the day!

I would not be too concerned if it runs a little high in the morning.  First thing in the morning your body tends to gear up for the day and any stored "sugar" is released to get you moving.  Sometimes my fasting blood sugar runs 15 or 20 points higher than it should.  This is a weird disease, just when you think you have it down to a routine your body can toss you a curve or in my case a new wrinkle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> That is a great way to start the day!
> 
> I would not be too concerned if it runs a little high in the morning.  First thing in the morning your body tends to gear up for the day and any stored "sugar" is released to get you moving.  Sometimes my fasting blood sugar runs 15 or 20 points higher than it should.  This is a weird disease, just when you think you have it down to a routine your body can toss you a curve or in my case a new wrinkle!



Oh, I know!  But I had a handle on it and was doing great with FBS between 90 and 110 for a long time with diet and Victoza.  Then it started creeping up and I ended up back on metformin, high dose Victoza and more cholesterol medications. I was still trending up...

I got a sinus infection and the Urgent care doc put me on high dose antibiotic for 20 days...my blood sugars are starting to bottom out on me.  I think the whole time I had an underlying infection of some sort, that is now abating with the antibiotic.  And I have been feeling better overall with more energy than I have had in ages.


----------



## Katie H

Putting my feet up and taking "5" before I decide what project I want to do next.

I spent the greater part of the morning moving plants from the outside to indoors in anticipation of cooler/colder temperatures.

I accumulated many new plants this summer and some of my established plants had "babies" so I have way more than last year.  I wound up assembling my indoor greenhouse and placing it at one of my front studio windows.  I used to use the greenhouse in my big old house that Buck and I lived in because I had so many plants there, too.

After I got the greenhouse situated and put what, so far, plants I want there, Bella and I planted pansies in the window boxes at each of the three studio windows and replaced the portulaca (moss rose) in the two strawberry pots that flank the outside corners of the studio with pansies, too.  I can't wait to see their smiling faces peeking out of the strawberry pot balconies.

I took the dusty miller out of the window boxes, put it in several pots and will propagate it during the winter for spring planting.  Looks like I'll have the greenhouse filled in no time.

I still have a few plants to bring in and am on the fence about bringing two in because they're so large.  I'm formulating a way to allow them to stay outside with little or no adverse effects.

It's such a beautiful day here - sunny, about 65F, clear, light breeze, next to no humidity - that I don't want to waste it being inside more than necessary.


----------



## Dawgluver

Doing garden work here too, in anticipation of the upcoming frosts.  Pulling up the toms and cukes.  I'll have to dig up Alix's green tomato mincemeat recipe, made it last year and it was outstanding.

Hmm, just saw Somebunny's green tomato mincemeat, may make a combo of both!


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished making a batch of salsa verde with the volunteer tomatillos.  It's  good,  but not as good as my Mexican neighbors, I will have to get some pointers from her.   Also whipped up a batch of ginger snaps, dough is chilling and I will bake them after dinner, speaking of,  its almost time to get started on that.  DH changed the dinner plans and as requested stir-fry.


----------



## CatPat

I am putting up Halloween decorations in my lair. I have decorated the main floor also. It looks nice!

I did not tell DA of her new welcome mat. It has ghosts on it and it farts when it is stepped upon. This will be very much fun!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## KatyCooks

I am going to bed.  

Which is very upsetting since I'll miss all the fun!  

But, I'll be back tomorrow and will try to catch up.  

Goodnight all.

Katy x


----------



## pacanis

Good night, Katy (belated).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's the day for the yearly Mammogram...better get moving.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Got home from dinner with friends.  I had been recording the Red Sox game and was able to watch it from the beginning.  What a great finish!
> 
> *Red Sox are going to the World Series!!!!!!!*



No more  "Oh well, wait 'til next year.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the day for the yearly Mammogram...better get moving.



I asked Winthrop to schedule me for one. It has been more than ten years since my last one. I am still waiting to hear when.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back already, got in 15 min early and was back in the car on my way home 10 min before my appointment time at 8.  Next appointment at 10...it's annual day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back already, got in 15 min early and was back in the car on my way home 10 min before my appointment time at 8.  Next appointment at 10...it's annual day.



I have done that. I am only ten minutes away from where all my appointments are. Winthrop schedules my pickup an hour before my appointment. For early morning ones, I am in and out in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> No more  "Oh well, wait 'til next year.


You guys aren't allowed to use that phrase anyway.  Cleveland Indians' fans have had a lock on that phrase since 1949.  And I won't even start up about longer-suffering Cubbies fans...


----------



## pacanis

I mowed the yard earlier today. Hopefully for the last time. The battery was dead in the lawn mower and needed a jump. I suppose that means I will need a new battery. It's never gone dead before, even only running the mower a few times over winter.
And my toaster oven came in a day early. It's sitting in it's spot all plugged in. It's a LOT smaller than I thought it would be. I pressed some buttons and turned some knobs and decided I better read the owners' manual. I'm not quite sure what the snowflake button does. I'm hoping the manual is in forty languages. I've never seen a toaster oven operating manual so thick before. But then I don't think I've ever seen a toaster oven operating manual period before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The snowflake is the Defrost setting...not for making snow cones.


----------



## pacanis

Bummer. I was hoping for a snow cone setting when I ordered it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> I mowed the yard earlier today. Hopefully for the last time. The battery was dead in the lawn mower and needed a jump. I suppose that means I will need a new battery. It's never gone dead before, even only running the mower a few times over winter.
> And my toaster oven came in a day early. It's sitting in it's spot all plugged in. It's a LOT smaller than I thought it would be. I pressed some buttons and turned some knobs and decided I better read the owners' manual. I'm not quite sure what the snowflake button does. I'm hoping the manual is in forty languages. I've never seen a toaster oven operating manual so thick before. But then I don't think I've ever seen a toaster oven operating manual period before.



What kind of toaster oven, Pac?  I'm looking for a good small one.  The one I have only has dials and occasionally sticks in the on position, but it is nice and small.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> What kind of toaster oven, Pac?  I'm looking for a good small one.  The one I have only has dials and occasionally sticks in the on position, but it is nice and small.



Zhiz, if you're looking for small, I just got the Breville Mini, a smaller version of what Pac got.  Have been playing with it, and it fits great on the counter and seems perfect for 1or 2 people.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, I ended up with the Breville Compact, like my toaster oven thread said. I'm making croutons as we speak. Whoo-Hoo.
The settings are probably more technical than I needed. I'm not sure about this warm up stuff... I already had my own internal clock for that, but it seems kind of neat.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You guys aren't allowed to use that phrase anyway.  Cleveland Indians' fans have had a lock on that phrase since 1949.  And I won't even start up about longer-suffering Cubbies fans...



Ah, but look at the long time we did have to use it starting 1919 or somewhere around that year. 

So true. The Cubs fans deserve a medal for their undying support and hope for a miracle. Maybe someday. After all Boston got their miracle. So you know it can happen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Yes, I ended up with the Breville Compact, like my toaster oven thread said. I'm making croutons as we speak. Whoo-Hoo.
> The settings are probably more technical than I needed. I'm not sure about this warm up stuff... I already had my own internal clock for that, but it seems kind of neat.



You will tame it.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You will tame it.


 
Quick question then.
The first batch was done. The timer had run out. I hurried up and got another batch ready while the oven was still hot and it took me twenty minutes to get the oven back on 

After much fooling around; will the oven only run when the last thing you set is the timer? It didn't seem to be doing anything with the temp diplayed, even in red, but when I reset the timer and just left it alone for a while it finally started counting down. And I know it must have had to reheat by then, but it didn't say it preheating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It should start counting down once it's at temp.  I haven't yet, used mine to do a second pan or dish so I hadn't noticed a delay between cycles.   I do know it cools quickly.  Sorry not much help.


----------



## taxlady

Just put out a large garbage bag of old winter coats and other stuff that doesn't fit anymore. It's going to the Diabetes Foundation. They claim that they send the crappy stuff to fibre recycling.

Before supper it was, "Calling Taxlady for radioactive cleanup." Shreddy had horked in Stirling's office, so for cleanup I have to wear disposable gloves and toss everything in the "radioactive bag". That's the one that has to sit in the yard for three months before it goes into the regular garbage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aww, poor Shreddy!


----------



## Dawgluver

And poor Taxy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And poor Taxy!



Yes, of course!


----------



## taxlady

I think cats like to hork.  This one had a hairball. He has actually been horking less than usual, thank goodness.

The vet clinic called me on 10 October at 13h56 to say his radiation level was down to 6 microSieverts/ hour. That means at 14h00 on Wednesday, the day after tomorrow, I can snuggle with Shreddy as much we want to. w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!  No more radioactive Shreddy!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lasers off...must conserve energy.


----------



## Zhizara

Oops, not at those prices!  

Mine still works, it's just that I have to stay in the kitchen while it's on, for safety's sake.


----------



## pacanis

I agree, Z, but I am easliy persuaded by 4.5 star reviews, lol.
I will say, it dried and toasted my croutons perfectly


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Perfect croutons are great pac!  Don't know what the new toy cost, but I'm probably glad Himself is perfectly happy with the bags of them at the grocery store.  99 cents.  I don't eat them...UNLESS we're at Ruby Tuesday's.  Their croutons rock!

I just finished watching the prettiest sky as the sun set over our hill.  Rosy stripes alternating with pale blue.  Missing the stars in the upper left corner - otherwise I could have sung the Star-Spangled Banner!


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Perfect croutons are great pac! Don't know what the new toy cost, but I'm probably glad Himself is perfectly happy with the bags of them at the grocery store. 99 cents. I don't eat them...UNLESS we're at Ruby Tuesday's. Their croutons rock!
> 
> I just finished watching the prettiest sky as the sun set over our hill. Rosy stripes alternating with pale blue. Missing the stars in the upper left corner - otherwise I could have sung the Star-Spangled Banner!


 
Aw, that would have been a nice pic to see CG!  I love a pretty sky!


----------



## pacanis

I used to buy them, too, CG, but then I found out that making croutons is a great way to use up French bread before the mold hits it. And they work well in French onion soup besides salads... or like last night, to snack on a few.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> I agree, Z, but I am easliy persuaded by 4.5 star reviews, lol.
> I will say, it dried and toasted my croutons perfectly



Well, I bought nice croutons for $1 at Walmart today.


----------



## Cheryl J

I bought WalMart's croutons last month for a dollar and thought they were great!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm starting to make lasagna for 35 for Friday night's dinner. Sauce today, assembly tomorrow. I've never made this much before. I hope my pot is big enough


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the vet. Kimber was in for her second series of shots (first with me). I had an interesting conversation with my new vet.
Right now I'm thinking of going shooting while it isn't raining. It's been raining so much lately it's pathetic, but the sun just poked out... oops, there it goes again...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm starting to make lasagna for 35 for Friday night's dinner. Sauce today, assembly tomorrow. I've never made this much before. I hope my pot is big enough



GG, one of the tricks I learned many years ago from an old Nonni was when you are assembling the strips of the lasagna pieces, make each layer go in the opposite direction from the previous one. The first layer the length of the pan, put your fillings on and the lay the lasagna strips for the next layer across. The reason for doing it this way is that when you go to cut and serve it, it stays together better. It will cut square and will stay that way without all the filling dripping out. It will make a better presentation on the plate.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I just got back from the vet. Kimber was in for her second series of shots (first with me). I had an interesting conversation with my new vet.
> Right now I'm thinking of going shooting while it isn't raining. It's been raining so much lately it's pathetic, but the sun just poked out... oops, there it goes again...



Pac, the secret to making the sun stay out is not to think of his name as Sun. Call him Nus. The Nus is very shy and doesn't like to come out when you call him by his given name. Nus doesn't realize that it is just his real name backwards. So don't tell him. 

Okay, time for me to take my medicine. Nurse Cratchet is waiting.


----------



## Katie H

Bella and I just rolled the trash can down to the end of the driveway, then emptied the mailbox.  Glad I didn't just go to get the mail.  It would've been an almost useless trip.

In a couple of minutes, I'm headed to my studio to, finally, sew a seam in the pocket of a lounge dress/robe I wear when we watch TV at night.  I've had it for ages and when it was manufactured, about an inch of the applied pocked was misstitched and there has been an opening there.  I never remember to fix it until I have the garment on.  I said Sunday night that I was going to repair it on Monday.

Well, it's Wednesday and, at least, the lounger has made its way to the kitchen counter near the door to the studio.  I think I have a running chance of achieving my goal today.

Better late than never.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> GG, one of the tricks I learned many years ago from an old Nonni was when you are assembling the strips of the lasagna pieces, make each layer go in the opposite direction from the previous one. The first layer the length of the pan, put your fillings on and the lay the lasagna strips for the next layer across. The reason for doing it this way is that when you go to cut and serve it, it stays together better. It will cut square and will stay that way without all the filling dripping out. It will make a better presentation on the plate.



Thanks, Addie. That sounds like a good idea.

Pix of ingredients and bubbling sauce. DH bought that ground oregano from his budget, but I couldn't use it. I used dried oregano from my garden. And I don't usually use pre-minced garlic, but we had this left over from another trip and it's easier than peeling and mincing 12 cloves  I think the pot holds 12 quarts (3 gallons) so I guess I have about 1.5 gallons of sauce. Plenty of room in the pot


----------



## Andy M.

First grade homework with my grandson.  So far I have been able to keep up...


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> First grade homework with my grandson.  So far I have been able to keep up...



 Oh dear! Let us know if it gets too hard for you. Maybe we can help. 1+1=? That's the best I can do. Good luck! If he fails, remember he has you to blame!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Addie. That sounds like a good idea.
> 
> Pix of ingredients and bubbling sauce. DH bought that ground oregano from his budget, but I couldn't use it. I used dried oregano from my garden. And I don't usually use pre-minced garlic, but we had this left over from another trip and it's easier than peeling and mincing 12 cloves  I think the pot holds 12 quarts (3 gallons) so I guess I have about 1.5 gallons of sauce. Plenty of room in the pot



That sauce looks delicious! I am on my way. Just answer the door when you hear the doorbell.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> Bella and I just rolled the trash can down to the end of the driveway, then emptied the mailbox.  Glad I didn't just go to get the mail.  It would've been an almost useless trip.
> 
> In a couple of minutes, I'm headed to my studio to, finally, sew a seam in the pocket of a lounge dress/robe I wear when we watch TV at night.  I've had it for ages and when it was manufactured, about an inch of the applied pocked was misstitched and there has been an opening there.  I never remember to fix it until I have the garment on.  I said Sunday night that I was going to repair it on Monday.
> 
> Well, it's Wednesday and, at least, the lounger has made its way to the kitchen counter near the door to the studio.  I think I have a running chance of achieving my goal today.
> 
> Better late than never.



You'll get it done if you keep putting it in an awkward place where you will see it frequently.  It'll nag you until you give up and get it done.  At least, that's what works for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Making a big cup of hot tea and heading down the basement to fold sheets and towels.  Soon.  Next cup of tea...




pacanis said:


> 1) I had an interesting conversation with my new vet.
> 
> 2) Right now I'm thinking of going shooting while it isn't raining.


Pac, your non-sequitur from the vet to shooting had me read this twice.  At first I thought you didn't like the new vet and you were going to shoot him/her.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> That sauce looks delicious! I am on my way. Just answer the door when you hear the doorbell.



Thanks, Addie! I hope you like a bowl of sauce!  I'm assembling it all tomorrow. Come to think of it, I could probably sit down with a bowl of this. DH got dried basil and I said NOOOOOOOO! So he went back to the store and came home with one of those fresh basil plants they sell in the produce section and I used some of that. It tastes incredible and the house smells amazing. It's cooling now.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Addie! I hope you like a bowl of sauce!  I'm assembling it all tomorrow. Come to think of it, I could probably sit down with a bowl of this. DH got dried basil and I said NOOOOOOOO! So he went back to the store and came home with one of those fresh basil plants they sell in the produce section and I used some of that. It tastes incredible and the house smells amazing. It's cooling now.



Do you grow basil, GG?  I just dug mine up, potted it, and plan to overwinter it again.  I still have the basil I dug up 2 years ago.  It won't win any beauty pageants, but it's so nice to have fresh basil all year 'round.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pac, your non-sequitur from the vet to shooting had me read this twice. At first I thought you didn't like the new vet and you were going to shoot him/her.


 
I've been know to do that 
No connection.

And wouldn't you know I had my four wheeler loaded up, the dogs in their area and it started to hail as I rode away. The kind that hurt. The size of peas or a little larger. Stupid weather.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've been know to do that
> No connection.
> 
> And wouldn't you know I had my four wheeler loaded up, the dogs in their area and it started to hail as I rode away. The kind that hurt. The size of peas or a little larger. Stupid weather.



Pac, did you pot a picture of your newest arrival?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Addie! I hope you like a bowl of sauce!....


We were having landscape work finished up this time of year a few years ago.  I had a pot of sauce simmering on the stove.  When the landscaper popped his head into the house to ask me something he swooned!  I didn't have any pasta cooked, so I cut up chunks of whatever hearty white bread was in the breadbox and stuck a couple pieces in two bowls, one for each guy.  They were thrilled to see me coming over with that sauce!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Pac, did you pot a picture of your newest arrival?


 
Which Kimber are you talking about, the dog or the pistol?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Which Kimber are you talking about, the dog or the pistol?



You named your pistol Kimber too?  Surely there are some more names available, Pac.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Which Kimber are you talking about, the dog or the pistol?



You decide.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You decide.


 
I posted some pics of the pup in the pet pics thread. I said something about that the last time you asked.
No pics of my pistol... yet  But it's a looker.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I posted some pics of the pup in the pet pics thread. I said something about that the last time you asked.
> No pics of my pistol... yet  But it's a looker.




WOW, I guess I missed it and forgot too.  Sorry.


----------



## taxlady

I'm fiddling around with the hard disk from my previous laptop, the only thing worth saving when I had the oops with the wine. I had it put in a case, so I can just plug it into two wacko USB ports.

I hate Windows. I was using a Windows password. Aargh. That means that I can't access the data with Windows. There is no way to input the password from another computer running Windows. But, all these supposedly password protected files are easily accessible using Linux. I could probably read them on a Mac too. I have no use for that kind of "security/". No Windog password on this laptop.

Any files that are sensitive (like client data) get proper encryption with TrueCrypt. BTW, there will be a security audit of TrueCrypt, since the NSA is working on back doors on security software. Can you trust 'NSA-proof' TrueCrypt? Cough up some dough and find out

<end rant>


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Do you grow basil, GG?  I just dug mine up, potted it, and plan to overwinter it again.  I still have the basil I dug up 2 years ago.  It won't win any beauty pageants, but it's so nice to have fresh basil all year 'round.



Yes, I have several plants out there, but they're getting leggy. I have never tried bringing them in for the winter. I'll give it a go. It would be great having fresh basil all winter.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done with the Thursday morning house cleaning and am waiting for the dryer to turn off. Then I am going to one of our local stores that has my 6 packs of diet AW Root Beer on sale for 5/$10.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to work!  The Ogre is up and about, so I'm exiting stage left.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished putting a Penzey's order together. I know I'm forgetting something.

I think I'll fire up the Keurig, have a cup of coffee and try on of those almond paste things.


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> I just finished putting a Penzey's order together. I know I'm forgetting something.
> 
> I think I'll fire up the Keurig, have a cup of coffee and try on of those almond paste things.



I just received my Penzey's catalog. I love looking through it , at all the great spices and great recipes. I just used the last of my Pasta Sprinkle spice last night so I will be ordering some more of that. We went into one of their stores in Boulder, Co. last summer, what fun I had in there.


----------



## pacanis

JoAnn L. said:


> I just received my Penzey's catalog. I love looking through it , at all the great spices and great recipes. I just used the last of my Pasta Sprinkle spice last night so I will be ordering some more of that. We went into one of their stores in Boulder, Co. last summer, what fun I had in there.


 
Is that the spice they used for one of their cover pictures? 
Their catalog covers are so gorgeous it makes me want to buy the spice just for that one dish. So I guess their marketing is working


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I just received my Penzey's catalog. I love looking through it , at all the great spices and great recipes. I just used the last of my *Pasta Sprinkle *spice last night so I will be ordering some more of that. We went into one of their stores in Boulder, Co. last summer, what fun I had in there.



Okay, I'm checking myself into "the home" this afternoon. I just read the above as "Pastor Sprinkle." I got up to get a cup of coffee wondering what in heck in Pastor Sprinkle? Had to reread it. 

I know. Something for Sunday Dinner.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Okay, I'm checking myself into "the home" this afternoon. I just read the above as "Pastor Sprinkle." I got up to get a cup of coffee wondering what in heck in Pastor Sprinkle? Had to reread it.
> 
> I know. Something for Sunday Dinner.



It isn't "pastor" sprinkle its " pasta " sprinkle. You add it to any noodle or  spaghetti dish. It is very good.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> It isn't "pastor" sprinkle its " pasta " sprinkle. You add it to any noodle or  spaghetti dish. It is very good.



I saw that after I reread it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Waiting for the coffee to finish brewing so I can head out with my cup of mojo to run errands.  Including clothes shopping.   I hate clothes shopping.  But we leave on vacay in less than two weeks and I need something, anything, to take along.  Most of my "good" tops aren't that good anymore...

On a happier note, the stores are near our favorite adult beverage store.  Our friend and former neighbor made a Facebook post yesterday about a beer he was enjoying.  An "Aecht Schlenkerla Rauchbier".  AKA "Bacon Beer".  Oh Yum!   Considering making "Bubble and Squeak" for supper later this week and I think it would like that beer along for the ride.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished wrapping up a dozen onion bagels.  Put the oven on a self-clean cycle.  It was time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I saw that after I reread it.



Have you tried any of their spices? I sure wish we had one of their stores in my area, I always hate to pay for posting and handling.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> Have you tried any of their spices? I sure wish we had one of their stores in my area, I always hate to pay for posting and handling.



It's actually dangerous having a store nearby.  You have no idea how easy it is to add another jar of spices to the basket if you are standing there smelling all the smells.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> It's actually dangerous having a store nearby.  You have no idea how easy it is to add another jar of spices to the basket if you are standing there smelling all the smells.



It would be a dream come true.


----------



## bakechef

I need to go there saturday, running dangerously low on cinnamon!  Wish me luck that I get out of there without spending a fortune...


----------



## Dawgluver

Our closest Penzey's stores are near either Baby Bro or BIL, which means we visit once or twice a year.  If a store was any closer, it could be an issue......


----------



## JoAnn L.

bakechef said:


> I need to go there saturday, running dangerously low on cinnamon!  Wish me luck that I get out of there without spending a fortune...



I love all of your recipes and pictures. That little blue and white bowl you are using (I had one just like it).


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> It would be a dream come true.



They have a sample jar with each herb or spice.  It's there so you can open it and smell the item in question.


----------



## KatyCooks

Well, the dreaded Health and Safety rules have struck again!  I can't start my new job on Monday because there is nobody there to do my induction and health and safety instruction!   And there was me thinking I'd be perfectly safe surrounded by hundreds of police!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Home...I'm home.


----------



## bakechef

JoAnn L. said:


> I love all of your recipes and pictures. That little blue and white bowl you are using (I had one just like it).



Thank you, I think that is maybe the Asian rice bowl?  It's my favorite bowl to crack eggs in!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Well, the dreaded Health and Safety rules have struck again! I can't start my new job on Monday because there is nobody there to do my induction and health and safety instruction! And there was me thinking I'd be perfectly safe surrounded by hundreds of police!


 
Aww bummer.
Tuesday then? Did they give you an idea?


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Aww bummer.
> Tuesday then? Did they give you an idea?


 
Wednesday!  I had geared myself up for Monday (quite stressful really after a whole year of being jobless).  But actually it's probably better - my first week will be just 3 days instead of 5 - a more gentle introduction back into the workplace.  

I know there is "danger everywhere" (apparently), but this is ridiculous!  It's an office for pete's sake and it's not like I haven't worked in them for decades!


----------



## pacanis

Three day work weeks are much better than five!


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Have you tried any of their spices? I sure wish we had one of their stores in my area, I always hate to pay for posting and handling.



I know the feeling. I had to place an order today with Amazon. It didn't qualify for free shipping since it was a company that sells through Amazon that would be shipping it. I almost cancelled the order. But I sure went on the hunt to see if Amazon sold the same product from their stock. Nope. Had to place the order. Grrrr!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> Wednesday!  I had geared myself up for Monday (quite stressful really after a whole year of being jobless).  But actually it's probably better - my first week will be just 3 days instead of 5 - a more gentle introduction back into the workplace.
> 
> I know there is "danger everywhere" (apparently), but this is ridiculous!  It's an office for pete's sake and it's not like I haven't worked in them for decades!



In spite of the rolled eyes, your sense of humor is showing through.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Three day work weeks are much better than five!


 
Yes indeed!  

(And if I won the lottery, a zero day work week would suit me fine!)  I'd go back to the voluntary work in a heartbeat!   

So, I saw that you missed out on some hunting yesterday, because of hailstones - did you have any luck today Pac?  What do you hunt?


----------



## pacanis

I don't hunt anymore, Katy. I was just going to go punch holes in paper. I like target shooting (and the occasional varmint).

Oh, and no luck shooting today either. It gets sunny then it hails ten minutes later. Weird weather.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> In spite of the rolled eyes, your sense of humor is showing through.


 
My sense of humour is what keeps me (relatively) sane Addie!  Thanks for noticing!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

KatyCooks said:


> My sense of humour is what keeps me (relatively) sane Addie!  Thanks for noticing!



Sane???  I can relativity relate to that Oh jeez I didn't really type that.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I don't hunt anymore, Katy. I was just going to go punch holes in paper. I like target shooting (and the occasional varmint).
> 
> Oh, and no luck shooting today either. It gets sunny then it hails ten minutes later. Weird weather.


 
Punching holes in paper - like at a shooting range?   I have actually done that!  (In Tucson - it's not the sort of thing you can do very easily in the UK).  

Mind you, I have discovered that there is a shooting club locally and I did think I might consider joining when I got a job....  so...  I may do some more investigation now!     I'd forgotten about that! 

Sorry about your weather Pac.  It sounds very British as it happens!  (And since we are having mini tornadoes and now a storm is heading our way from the Gulf of Mexico, I guess we are getting a little of your weather in exchange!)


----------



## KatyCooks

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Sane??? I can relativity relate to that Oh jeez I didn't really type that.


 
Yes, you did!  But it's okay!   Sanity is WAY over-rated!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Punching holes in paper - like at a shooting range? I have actually done that! (In Tucson - it's not the sort of thing you can do very easily in the UK).
> 
> Mind you, I have discovered that there is a shooting club locally and I did think I might consider joining when I got a job.... so... I may do some more investigation now!  I'd forgotten about that!
> 
> Sorry about your weather Pac. It sounds very British as it happens! (And since we are having mini tornadoes and now a storm is heading our way from the Gulf of Mexico, I guess we are getting a little of your weather in exchange!)


 
I can shoot where I live. It makes it handy.
You should join the club if you like to shoot. It might be fun.

Very wet weather indeed. It's getting downright sloppy over the past few days. Next weeks looks to be better.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I can shoot where I live. It makes it handy.
> You should join the club if you like to shoot. It might be fun.
> 
> Very wet weather indeed. It's getting downright sloppy over the past few days. Next weeks looks to be better.


 
This is me shooting.  (My friend Teresa (whose hand gun I was using) was standing behind me for obvious reasons!)    Oh and though you can't see my face, I think the straggly hair and scrawny arms are an obvious identifier!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> This is me shooting. (My friend Teresa (whose hand gun I was using) was standing behind me for obvious reasons!) Oh and though you can't see my face, I think the straggly hair and scrawny arms are an obvious identifier!


 
Pretty cool!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Pretty cool!


 
I can't say it was exactly _fun_, but it was definitely interesting.  And the fact that I managed to hit the paper target (after the first shot, which went all over the place), made me think I wasn't too bad a shot for someone who had never even seen a gun let alone shot one.   I wish I still had the paper target.  But I wasn't sure it would get through security with GSR all over it!


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, you might have had the Alsations sniffing at your bags


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Yeah, you might have had the Alsations sniffing at your bags


 
Exactly!


----------



## KatyCooks

In other news, it is the infamous Clam Chowder tomorrow!  

I have had a trawl through DC and the recipe I liked the most was probably the simplest - and also by someone who doesn't appear to post any more - AuntDot?    She didn't post cups or weights - just the ingredients and the method - and I thought that sounded rather authentic, and also the way I like to cook.  

When I reminded my brother Ollie that it was Clam Chowder tomorrow, he was at pains to point out he would be "out".   I pointed out that it could easily be re-heated when he got back!       (Nothing evil about that is there?)  If there is, I blame Halloween!


----------



## pacanis

I'm sure Ollie will be missing out.
Enjoy!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I'm sure Ollie will be missing out.
> Enjoy!


 
Ollie will be having Clam Chowder if it kills me! (Or him!) BWAHAHHAAAAA!!



Oh and tomorrow is his birthday....


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Ollie will be having Clam Chowder if it kills me! (Or him!) BWAHAHHAAAAA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and tomorrow is his birthday....



Oh, this will be fun!  (pulls up chair).

You'll be fine, Katy.  Nothing to it. 

Happy birthday, Ollie!  Now eat your clam chowder like a good boy!


----------



## KatyCooks

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, this will be fun! (pulls up chair).
> 
> You'll be fine, Katy. Nothing to it.
> 
> Happy birthday, Ollie! Now eat your clam chowder like a good boy!


 
DL, I am glad you understand.  Did I mention the BWAHAHHAHAAA!!?


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> DL, I am glad you understand.  Did I mention the BWAHAHHAHAAA!!?



Indeed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> DL, I am glad you understand.  Did I mention the BWAHAHHAHAAA!!?



Tormenting brothers...I'm good at that...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tormenting brothers...I'm good at that...



Mine has said that about me too....


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tormenting brothers...I'm good at that...


 
I have three (and no sisters).  It's just too much fun sometimes PF, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> I have three (and no sisters).  It's just too much fun sometimes PF, wouldn't you agree?



Definitely...we still try to sell him at rummage sales  My poor brother has three big sisters...


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely...we still try to sell him at rummage sales My poor brother has three big sisters...


 
Rubbish while he was a kid, but rather good as an adult?

My brothers are all very different and none of them do what I tell them! Ollie is sometimes amenable (he is chauffeuring my best friend Bernadette over here on Saturday) but that's only because he is the best fed! 

Still useful after all these years! 

(I can joke all the way here, but I love my brothers to bits!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baby Brother walked around our last get together (Mom & Dad's 50th and Shrek & my 25th anniversaries) with a "For Sale Cheap" sign on his back.  Still no takers...they don't want to feed him.  Maybe we are mean...but it's so much fun!!!  Not many people want a 43 year old...


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Baby Brother walked around our last get together (Mom & Dad's 50th and Shrek & my 25th anniversaries) with a "For Sale Cheap" sign on his back. Still no takers...they don't want to feed him. Maybe we are mean...but it's so much fun!!! Not many people want a 43 year old...


 
So young...     does he have any redeeming features??


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> So young...     does he have any redeeming features??



After all these years he still loves his sisters


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> After all these years he still loves his sisters


 

Is he alone because he couldn't find one woman to look after him as well as so many sisters?  

And am I alone because I can't find one man to look after me as well as 3 brothers? 

Okay weird!  

And I am going to bed!  

Goodnight all!  

Katy x


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> Have you tried any of their spices? I sure wish we had one of their stores in my area, I always hate to pay for posting and handling.


Orders over $30 ship for free.  Put a post-it-note inside the door of your spice cupboard.  Every time you get low on something, write it down.  When you hit around $25 look over what is getting low and call your order in.  If you are feeling flush, when you hit $25 go ahead and look at all the pretty blends and treat yourself to something nice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Home...I'm home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> Ollie will be having Clam Chowder if it kills me! (Or him!) BWAHAHHAAAAA!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and tomorrow is his birthday....


Hmmm, I see a bowl of chowder, nice body - not too thick, but not thin - and a small pile of crumbled Tuc Savoury Crackers (I googled!) with a lovely birthday candle in the middle.   Just sayin'...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Orders over $30 ship for free.  Put a post-it-note inside the door of your spice cupboard.  Every time you get low on something, write it down.  When you hit around $25 look over what is getting low and call your order in.  If you are feeling flush, when you hit $25 go ahead and look at all the pretty blends and treat yourself to something nice.



What a great idea. Its not hard to pick out something else, thats for sure. I like their different salts, I want to try them all.


----------



## Dawgluver

I finally cleaned out my car trunk after the long memorial trip this summer, brought in tons of pictures and picture albums from Mom's house, many are framed, many multiples.  Sorting them, and hopefully will get them sent off to family members.  Gad, the woman had so much stuff.

I did see I had some really cute boyfriends back in the day


----------



## MrsLMB

Dawgluver said:


> I did see I had some really cute boyfriends back in the day


 



I waited a while after my parents were gone to go through the pictures.  It was fun to see some of those photos after so many years.  A few brought a tear to my eyes, but it was worth it and I am glad I waited.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting the last of a couple odd jobs done around here, then starting on something??? for supper so we can sit down and watch the big game tonight at 8:00PM.  Probably be the ONLY television turned to ABC - THE Ohio State University Buckeyes are playing Penn State tonight.  Undefeated OSU goes for their 20th game in a row!


----------



## Dawgluver

Doing some yard cleanup on a sunny, windy day.  DH and I were trying to get the last few apples from the tree with the apple picker, the wire claw part separated from the pole and got stuck in the tree   We both looked at each other and cracked up.  DH bashed it with the pole and actually caught it when it fell!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Doing some yard cleanup on a sunny, windy day.  DH and I were trying to get the last few apples from the tree with the apple picker, the wire claw part separated from the pole and got stuck in the tree  *We both looked at each other and cracked up.*  DH bashed it with the pole and actually caught it when it fell!



That is how you handle adversity...way cool! (am I getting to old to say that or is it dating me?)


----------



## simonbaker

We had our 29th wedding anniversary yesterday.  Just relaxing & lounging today, watching movies & eating popcorn. I feel like baking something but afraid I would sit down & eat it all.  Our German girls left this morning, back to potsdam, Germany.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from a walk with the pup. Looking forward to giving her her pill in an hour or so. Hopefully it clears things up immediately. Plus it's always good to get your pets used to taking pills young.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just got back from a walk with the pup. Looking forward to giving her her pill in an hour or so. Hopefully it clears things up immediately. Plus it's always good to get your pets used to taking pills young.


So true. It's good to get them used to all sorts of stuff young.

BTW, make sure there is something for her to drink after that pill.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> We had our 29th wedding anniversary yesterday.  Just relaxing & lounging today, watching movies & eating popcorn. I feel like baking something but afraid I would sit down & eat it all.  Our German girls left this morning, back to potsdam, Germany.



Happy Anniversary, SB and DH of SB!  Hope you have a nice, calm day after saying goodbye to your company!


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Happy Anniversary, SB and DH of SB!  Hope you have a nice, calm day after saying goodbye to your company!


Thank you. Yes,  we had a relaxing night, just out for supper then a little shopping for the girls, sad to see them go, it was a fun experience having them here.


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready to go to a party. I decided that I will drive, even though it's barely one kilometre away. I usually enjoy being able to drink when I go to this friend's house. But, it's rainy cold. I'm not ready for cold and it's humid. It's the kind of cold that creeps under your clothes. So, I will keep the drinking very limited.

I'm also trying to decide between making pasta with Alfredo sauce or pesto.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> I'm getting ready to go to a party. I decided that I will drive, even though it's barely one kilometre away. I usually enjoy being able to drink when I go to this friend's house. But, it's rainy cold. I'm not ready for cold and it's humid. It's the kind of cold that creeps under your clothes. So, I will keep the drinking very limited.
> 
> I'm also trying to decide between making pasta with Alfredo sauce or pesto.


A hint of pesto mixed w alfredo is very good too


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> A hint of pesto mixed w alfredo is very good too


It might well be, but then I would have to make Alfredo and pesto. I decided not to stress, so we scrounged.


----------



## KatyCooks

I just waved off my best and oldest friend, Bernie (Bernadette) after a really lovely evening.   

And here is what we listened to:  (anyone who considers themselves as musically well-informed should look away now)  

Kirsty McColl
The Eagles
The BeeGees
The Saw Doctors

(I'm sort of assuming the middle two are reasonably well-known on the other side of the pond but maybe not Kirsty or The Saw Doctors?)

It's all gone a bit quiet now.


----------



## pacanis

You guessed that right, Katy. I *think* I've heard of The Saw Doctors... but I couldn't tell you if I actually heard them or not.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> You guessed that right, Katy. I *think* I've heard of The Saw Doctors... but I couldn't tell you if I actually heard them or not.


 
I meant the flat seems quiet since Bernie left but I get what you mean!  Edit: Ah you meant about the bands... not the quietness! LOL

And as if to rub it in "It's All Over Now" (by the Saw Doctors) is playing! 

They are an Irish folk/rock band. They tour in America regularly but they are very "small time". (I've seen them live twice and they were fantastic.)


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> *I meant the flat seems quiet since Bernie left but I get what you mean!*
> 
> And as if to rub it in "It's All Over Now" (by the Saw Doctors) is playing!
> 
> They are an Irish folk/rock band. They tour in America regularly but they are very "small time". (I've seen them live twice and they were fantastic.)


 
Yes, I know. I was referring to this: "I'm sort of assuming the middle two are reasonably well-known on the other side of the pond..."
The middle two are a lot more well known, but I've heard of the one. 
We had a music thread here somewhere, you should youtube them and post it up. It was "what are you listening to now" or something...


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Yes, I know. I was referring to this: "I'm sort of assuming the middle two are reasonably well-known on the other side of the pond..."
> The middle two are a lot more well known, but I've heard of the one.
> We had a music thread here somewhere, you should youtube them and post it up. It was "what are you listening to now" or something...


 
Yep, I realised that after posting!  Doh!  (I edited)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to fire up the Keurig and cut into BakeChef's Peter Pumkin Bars.


----------



## pacanis

Too lazy to hunt up the movie thread... but I'm watching A Few Good Men for the umpteenth time and as the opening credits were rolling by I saw that Christopher Guest was in the movie. I'm guessing he was the doctor going from memory.
Another oldie, I watched Witness today (Harrison Ford, the Amish) and saw what looked like a young Viggo Mortensen. He must have had all of three words in the movie. And sure enough. Now I'm curious what he made for his bit part. More than an extra, but not by much.
Anyway, whoda thunk Christopher Guest was in a Few Good Men without actually knowing?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> We had our 29th wedding anniversary yesterday.  Just relaxing & lounging today, watching movies & eating popcorn. I feel like baking something but afraid I would sit down & eat it all.  Our German girls left this morning, back to potsdam, Germany.


Congrats!  Time to start planning a party or trip to celebrate the 30th!  Those ending in "0" are biggies!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> Yep, I realised that after posting!  Doh!  (I edited)


Just in case you want to post your favorite videos for McColl and Saw Doctors:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/music-feeds-the-soul-85944-2.html

Time to get that puppy moving along again now that the colder weather is coming.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just in case you want to post your favorite videos for McColl and Saw Doctors:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/music-feeds-the-soul-85944-2.html
> 
> Time to get that puppy moving along again now that the colder weather is coming.


 
Thanks CG!   I will post one of my favourites of each.  (But I don't expect anyone to like them as much as I do.)  Music is very personal after all.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just in case you want to post your favorite videos for McColl and Saw Doctors:
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/music-feeds-the-soul-85944-2.html
> 
> Time to get that puppy moving along again now that the colder weather is coming.


 
Wow, where did that thread come from?
Here's the one I was thinking of http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/what-music-are-you-listening-to-52564-40.html

So many music threads... I remember when duplicate threads used to be merged. This should make Janet and that member happy. Not too many pages long to find a music thread to post in


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Playing _Torment a Cat_, great pastime.  Latté is sleeping and I keep petting her, giving her scritches.  So far she is tolerating it.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I just waved off my best and oldest friend, Bernie (Bernadette) after a really lovely evening.
> 
> And here is what we listened to:  (anyone who considers themselves as musically well-informed should look away now)
> 
> Kirsty McColl
> The Eagles
> The BeeGees
> The Saw Doctors
> 
> (I'm sort of assuming the middle two are reasonably well-known on the other side of the pond but maybe not Kirsty or The Saw Doctors?)
> 
> It's all gone a bit quiet now.



I could listen to the BeeGees all day and all night. I love their harmony.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We had our 29th wedding anniversary yesterday.  Just relaxing & lounging today, watching movies & eating popcorn. I feel like baking something but afraid I would sit down & eat it all.  Our German girls left this morning, back to Potsdam, Germany.



Congratulations SB and DH. That is quite an accomplishment. My daughter also will be married 29 years on the 29th. They will be going out to supper and then home to bed. She used to be the party girl. Love to go out dancing all night. Now she is lucky if she can tap her foot to two beats. Following right in her mothers footsteps. Right into old age. I managed to outlive two husbands. So much for growing old together. Maybe I should be looking for a third victim! 

Good girl for eating the pop corn and not baking a no no!!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished prepping some ABTs for today's Q. I could have used a couple more inches on my bacon because I'm just not getting the stretch on my homemade bacon that I do storebought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

But...But...ABT's with homemade bacon is brilliant!!!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But...But...ABT's with homemade bacon is brilliant!!!


 
Only if they hold together 
I pride myself on not using toothpics. I may have to rethink that. If they don't come apart in the fridge they should be OK.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and you just know someone will ask what an ABT is 
Well here you go.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f35/abts-how-i-make-them-73696.html


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making 10 gallons of homemade liquid laundry detergent.  I've been making it for so many years that I've streamlined the process and it only takes about 20 minutes from start to finish.

Glenn and I were discussing the cost of this venture and, just for fun, we did some quick calculations.

The ingredients, per 10 gallons, cost about $4.00.  Each gallon of detergent will wash 32 loads of laundry, which means I've just made enough detergent to clean 320 loads.  Cost per load then is $0.0125.  What a deal!!!!

I never sat down and calculated the per load expense and I'm amazed.  Even more amazing is that this stuff is far better than anything I've ever used, plus it's great for those who suffer from detergent allergies.

Oops!  I sound like an infomercial.


----------



## taxlady

I'm making a test batch of homemade cat food.


----------



## KatyCooks

I'm waiting for the "great storm" to arrive.  It's supposed to batter Britain overnight with storm force winds.  Damage to buildings, fallen trees and floods are all predicted right across the country.   Ferry services have been cancelled, train timetables re-scheduled, and bridges closed.   

So far.....   it's raining.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> I'm waiting for the "great storm" to arrive.  It's supposed to batter Britain overnight with storm force winds.  Damage to buildings, fallen trees and floods are all predicted right across the country.   Ferry services have been cancelled, train timetables re-scheduled, and bridges closed.
> 
> So far.....   it's raining.



Yeah, we never got any of the promised snow or even rain today...


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, we never got any of the promised snow or even rain today...


 
Disappointing isn't it?


----------



## KatyCooks

*Storm Watch UK*

As the "huge storm" continues to rage across Britain, we have breaking news in north Hampshire.   A tree....  has broken.  

(It was a sapling, planted in the Spring).  

This is Katy, reporting live - from her living room.


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> As the "huge storm" continues to rage across Britain, we have breaking news in north Hampshire.   A tree....  has broken.
> 
> (It was a sapling, planted in the Spring).
> 
> This is Katy, reporting live - from her living room.



I fear for your life!  Perhaps it would be best if you took shelter under a slightly bigger tree...

...maybe one that's a full year in the ground.


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> I fear for your life! Perhaps it would be best if you took shelter under a slightly bigger tree...
> 
> ...maybe one that's a full year in the ground.


 
Perhaps it would be best that I stay in my living room and peer out of the window!!  

After all, it IS a maelstrom out there!  People haven't even put their wheelie bins out for heaven's sake!  

I've seen nothing like this for ...  well since yesterday really....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> As the "huge storm" continues to rage across Britain, we have breaking news in north Hampshire.   A tree....  has broken.
> 
> (It was a sapling, planted in the Spring).
> 
> This is Katy, reporting live - from her living room.



You better get your Mac and wellies out...


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You better get your Mac and wellies out...


 
Wellies!     Not sure they will go well with my jimjams...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Wellies!     Not sure they will go well with my jimjams...



You need some wellies with flowers or butterflies on them,, they go with everything.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need some wellies with flowers or butterflies on them,, they go with everything.


 
PF!  You are SUCH a girl!!  

My wellies are a sensible dark green.   

But they don't go well with my pink floral jimjams...


----------



## KatyCooks

*Storm Watch UK*

This just in:

As "St Jude" continues to batter Britain, a temporary street sign has been blown over.  Reliable local sources (me), say the sign was a "No road markings" warning to drivers.    It remains to be seen how drivers will now work out that the road has no markings....


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> This just in:
> 
> As "St Jude" continues to batter Britain, a temporary street sign has been blown over.  Reliable local sources (me), say the sign was a "No road markings" warning to drivers.    It remains to be seen how drivers will now work out that the road has no markings....


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


>


 
TL, I don't feel you are attaching sufficient importance to this storm! 

Leaves will be lost!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> TL, I don't feel you are attaching sufficient importance to this storm!
> 
> Leaves will be lost!



And to think I come to this site on a volunteer basis. I suppose I could volunteer to leave also, but I am sitting here on pins and needles. Oh, that is my needlework.


----------



## pacanis

USA Today had an article on Britain's hurricane, but I knew I'd get a much more detailed report here 
I hope things stayed on the lighter side as it moved through.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> USA Today had an article on Britain's hurricane, but I knew I'd get a much more detailed report here
> I hope things stayed on the lighter side as it moved through.



We get Nor'easters, hurricanes and super storms here on the East Coast, the midwest part of the country gets tornadoes, the mountains get record snowfalls and blizzards and California gets wild fires, torrential downpours, and earthquakes. Alaska gets earthquakes and has permafrost. Hawaii has an active volcano going for it. And the UK is whining about a little breeze and a few drops of rain. Geesh, come spend a season or two here.


----------



## Hoot

Having lived through a many a hurricane, I will say that 99 MPH winds ain't nothin' to sneeze at. Y'all take care....hopefully the storm has passed by now. I gotta get caught up on the goings on here. I been fairly busy lately with my new job. It sure feels good to be workin' again.


----------



## pacanis

Well, I was going to shoot some long guns today using iron sights, but the sun went in as soon as I had the time. It's so much easier to see the target when the sun is out. A sure sign you are getting older... 
So now I'm sitting in my warm cozy house and... on goes the TV


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Well, I was going to shoot some long guns today using iron sights, but the sun went in as soon as I had the time. It's so much easier to see the target when the sun is out. A sure sign you are getting older...
> So now I'm sitting in my warm cozy house and... on goes the TV



Every time you want to do some shooting, the sun goes in. Can we blame any bad weather on you? Sounds to me like the eyes are ageing on you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> PF!  You are SUCH a girl!!
> 
> My wellies are a sensible dark green.
> 
> But they don't go well with my pink floral jimjams...



My wellies:


----------



## Soma

Oooh, I do like those wellies PF! Mine are plain black, and nothing to look at....well, they do have nice-ish blue bottoms, which cause a bit of an edging....

in a bit of a funk today....can't decide what to do so did nothing....walked around the house noticing messes, didn't want to pick anything up. I think I'm in the process of destroying my old life, hoping to get some inspiration for a new lease.....

in limbo.


----------



## Katie H

Getting back into the swing of my Monday.  I'm a little late getting at it because all morning was spent at the radiology department of the local hospital having my annual mammogram.  I didn't realize this was Breast Cancer Awareness Month and the place was packed.  I've always paired my mammogram with my annual physical so I can be more efficient and, since it's a bit of a drive, I'm loathe to waste gas on two trips to nearly the same place.

I had almost an hour between appointments but with the crowd I only had 10 minutes to spare when I got to my doctor's office.  Had to wait there, too, but only because they are just beginning to go paperless and the electronic systems/devices were making everyone is the office crazy.

All good reports and the doctor said I check out at about 10 years younger than I really am.  Yeah!  Glenn will get a kick out out of that.  He always calls me his "young" wife.  I'm only 10 months younger but now, it seems, I'm 10 _years_ younger!!!!  WooHoo!!!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> USA Today had an article on Britain's hurricane, but I knew I'd get a much more detailed report here
> I hope things stayed on the lighter side as it moved through.


 
Oh it was utter carnage.   Leaves and twigs everywhere!   

(On an unfunny note, there were three fatalities around the country).   But as "huge storms" go, it was pitiful.


----------



## vitauta

Soma said:


> Oooh, I do like those wellies PF! Mine are plain black, and nothing to look at....well, they do have nice-ish blue bottoms, which cause a bit of an edging....
> 
> in a bit of a funk today....can't decide what to do so did nothing....walked around the house noticing messes, didn't want to pick anything up. I think I'm in the process of destroying my old life, hoping to get some inspiration for a new lease.....
> 
> in limbo.



you like pf's boots, soma? how 'bout decorating your black ones?  paint on your own butterflies, flowers, spiders, snakes, whatever...or slap on some colorful stickers or decals.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey vit, HI!  Haven't noticed you around here lately.  Guess you're back from being out and misbehavin', eh?

We're going to leave shortly to drop my car Sally off for a bit of warranty work and to make sure she's ready for her long vacation to FL.  Glad to know she'll let us come along for the ride.  Vacay departure is just over a week away and if I keep playing here in the DC playground with all my friends, Sally and Himself just might leave without me.


----------



## taxlady

Katie, Great to hear the good health news.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from shopping, curtailed because Shrek was tired.  Now doing all the Monday things before heading back to work tomorrow.  Have a fridge clean out to accomplish.  I must also stop and eat soon.

Glad to hear the good report, Katy!  I got my mammogram results...they are just fine.  Still teaching techs what small implants look like.


----------



## KatyCooks

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got back from shopping, curtailed because Shrek was tired. Now doing all the Monday things before heading back to work tomorrow. Have a fridge clean out to accomplish. I must also stop and eat soon.
> 
> Glad to hear the good report, Katy! I got my mammogram results...they are just fine. Still teaching techs what small implants look like.


 
Good news on your mammogram results PF!  That must be a relief.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> J
> Glad to hear the good report, Katy!  I got my mammogram results...they are just fine.  Still teaching techs what small implants look like.



No implants for me.  Plenty of Mother Nature's gifts already in place.

What made me the happiest was how great my physical came out.  I knew I'd been feeling better in general.  Not that I'd ever really felt bad, just have been feeling better than average.  Great to have the doc confirm same and add the "10 years younger" part.  Now, _that_ made my day!

Guess that gives credence to the "getting better as one gets older" concept.  I'm all for it, especially if one considers the alternative.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

KatyCooks said:


> Good news on your mammogram results PF!  That must be a relief.



Every year gets me one more year past chemo...always a relief!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> No implants for me.  Plenty of Mother Nature's gifts already in place.
> 
> What made me the happiest was how great my physical came out.  I knew I'd been feeling better in general.  Not that I'd ever really felt bad, just have been feeling better than average.  Great to have the doc confirm same and add the "10 years younger" part.  Now, _that_ made my day!
> 
> Guess that gives credence to the "getting better as one gets older" concept.  I'm all for it, especially if one considers the alternative.



My implant was so I wouldn't be lopsided It's about the size of a deck of cards.  Nothing for enhancing, I was kinda upset I didn't get to pick my own ...but they didn't have to remove much...so it's all good.

It's always a good day when I am upright and this side of the grass.


----------



## Andy M.

KAtie and PF:  So glad to hear that kind of result.


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> KAtie and PF:  So glad to hear that kind of result.


+1


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ladies, congrats on the good reports!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ....I got my mammogram results...they are just fine.  Still teaching techs what small implants look like.


I'm afraid I'm in the group that wouldn't need any implant seeing as how you wouldn't even notice something was gone.  Unless surgery would leave a sinkhole?  At least we don't have to worry about gravity as we age, huh PF?




Katie H said:


> All good reports and the doctor said I check out at about 10 years younger than I really am. ...Guess that gives credence to the "getting better as one gets older" concept.  I'm all for it, especially *if one considers the alternative.*


That's what my Mom always said!  I've even been using that as a signature.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ladies, congrats on the good reports!
> 
> 
> I'm afraid I'm in the group that wouldn't need any implant seeing as how you wouldn't even notice something was gone.  Unless surgery would leave a sinkhole? *At least we don't have to worry about gravity as we age, huh PF?*
> 
> 
> That's what my Mom always said!  I've even been using that as a signature.



Gravity has been rather kind to me so far.


----------



## pacanis

Hmmm, not as many people doing things as there used to be... 

I am sitting here thinking about how I just used up my last K cup from that order and when I can scoot to the hardware store to pick up some more to tide me over until I can find another sweet deal. 

And wondering what my plan of attack is going to be with the wide hole that keeps appearing where my front deck meets the ground... 
I do have a cellar window that opens into that space, I'm just not too sure I want to open it and stick my head in there with a flashlight


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Hmmm, not as many people doing things as there used to be...
> 
> I am sitting here thinking about how I just used up my last K cup from that order and when I can scoot to the hardware store to pick up some more to tide me over until I can find another sweet deal.
> 
> And wondering what my plan of attack is going to be with the wide hole that keeps appearing where my front deck meets the ground...
> I do have a cellar window that opens into that space, I'm just not too sure I want to open it and stick my head in there with a flashlight



Today is the perfect day for that job!

I have not crawled under a porch or into a crawl space since I was 12, came face to face with a mummified flat cat!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> Today is the perfect day for that job!
> 
> I have not crawled under a porch or into a crawl space since I was 12, came face to face with a mummified flat cat!


 
You sound like you want to rekindle those childhood memories, Bea


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just sitting here thinking about how we'll have about 300 kids show up at our door tonight and how we have all of about 10 kids on the street actually young enough to trick-or-treat.  I mean come ON man, when you no longer need burnt cork to make yourself look like you have stubble it's time to give it up!  Two baskets of goodies...one full of cheap crap for the older kids, the nice things for the littles.  And the big kids around here are so pushy sometimes I have to get past them to give the little ones their treats.  Grrrrr.......


----------



## Alix

300!!! Holy moly! I'm excited if I see more than 20 these days! Its going to be a warm night so we might get a few extra. We'll see!


----------



## KatyCooks

I'm relaxing after my second day at my new job.   It's exhausting meeting loads of new people and trying to absorb loads of new information!  But I must say the people all seem very nice.  The office I work in has windows on two sides with loads of trees and parkland outside and I have been promised a personal tour of the mansion house very soon!   

The dining hall (and I do mean "hall" as in panelled walls with a high vaulted ceiling and oil paintings of "important" people dotted around), serves excellent subsidised meals at lunchtime. A hot meal costs £1.90 (about $2.80).   Which compares very well with my previous employers' pretty mediocre canteen food which generally cost from £3.50 to £5  ($5.25 - $7.50).    Today, I had breadcrumbed baked fillet of salmon, with green beans, carrots and gorgeous herb-buttered new potatoes.  

Of course this all means I am doing no cooking in the evening!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Hmmm, not as many people doing things as there used to be...
> 
> I am sitting here thinking about how I just used up my last K cup from that order and when I can scoot to the hardware store to pick up some more to tide me over until I can find another sweet deal.
> 
> And wondering what my plan of attack is going to be with the wide hole that keeps appearing where my front deck meets the ground...
> I do have a cellar window that opens into that space, I'm just not too sure I want to open it and stick my head in there with a flashlight


 
You get K cups from a hardware store Pac?    (I looked up K cups and it says they are a "coffee brewing system in a cup" - so how come you get them from a hardware store?) 

As for the window into the dark and creepy space under the deck - no way I'd go anywhere near it!!


----------



## pacanis

Nice lunch!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sitting out front with a tub of candy...waiting for trick-or-treaters and trying VERY HARD not too eat any of tha candy!


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> I'm relaxing after my second day at my new job.   It's exhausting meeting loads of new people and trying to absorb loads of new information!  But I must say the people all seem very nice.  The office I work in has windows on two sides with loads of trees and parkland outside and I have been promised a personal tour of the mansion house very soon!
> 
> The dining hall (and I do mean "hall" as in panelled walls with a high vaulted ceiling and oil paintings of "important" people dotted around), serves excellent subsidised meals at lunchtime. A hot meal costs £1.90 (about $2.80).   Which compares very well with my previous employers' pretty mediocre canteen food which generally cost from £3.50 to £5  ($5.25 - $7.50).    Today, I had breadcrumbed baked fillet of salmon, with green beans, carrots and gorgeous herb-buttered new potatoes.
> 
> Of course this all means I am doing no cooking in the evening!



Does the mansion have a history? Sounds like a dream job. What do you do? Can I come for lunch? A thousand questions I know. but inquiring minds want to know. Love the cost of your meals.


----------



## Addie

DaveSoMD said:


> Sitting out front with a tub of candy...waiting for trick-or-treaters and trying VERY HARD not too eat any of tha candy!
> 
> View attachment 19329



The secret is to buy candy that you can't stand. Something like sour balls!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Addie said:


> The secret is to buy candy that you can't stand. Something like sour balls!



If I gave gave out those they would think I was a sour ball.   LOL. There are only two houses giving candy this year here


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I'm thinking I should send the little girls upstairs to play while the getting's good. They like to "Help" and anyone who rings the doorbell Always comes to specifically see them.  I better do this, even though one of them will stand inside the stairway on a step and jiggle the door knob and caterwall.  O well, it's only for a couple hours.


----------



## pacanis

I never did get around to buying mysel... the trick or treaters candy this year.
Now I'm bummed. That's what I usually buy.


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:


> If I gave gave out those they would think I was a sour ball.   LOL. There are only two houses giving candy this year here



I like your choices, Dave!  Mmm, do I see Heath Bars?


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Does the mansion have a history? Sounds like a dream job. What do you do? Can I come for lunch? A thousand questions I know. but inquiring minds want to know. Love the cost of your meals.


 
Here you go Addie!  I don't work in the mansion - I am in one of the many many ancillary buildings that are in the grounds.   I am a Programme Coordinator - which means I help set up training courses for high-ranking police officers.  (The place is teeming with police - some of them from all around the world - it's completely fascinating!)  

Bramshill House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can certainly come for lunch - after you have had a full security vetting!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Dawgluver said:


> I like your choices, Dave!  Mmm, do I see Heath Bars?



Yes. Heath bars and baby ruths and butterfingers and tootsie rolls..and...


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> Here you go Addie!  I don't work in the mansion - I am in one of the many many ancillary buildings that are in the grounds.   I am a Programme Coordinator - which means I help set up training courses for high-ranking police officers.  (The place is teeming with police - some of them from all around the world - it's completely fascinating!)
> 
> Bramshill House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can certainly come for lunch - after you have had a full security vetting!



Wow! That is some mansion. I would love to meet some of the 14 ghosts. How lucky for you to have found this job. Sure beats sitting in a cubicle all day long and staring at a computer.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> Here you go Addie!  I don't work in the mansion - I am in one of the many many ancillary buildings that are in the grounds.   I am a Programme Coordinator - which means I help set up training courses for high-ranking police officers.  (The place is teeming with police - some of them from all around the world - it's completely fascinating!)
> 
> Bramshill House - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> You can certainly come for lunch - after you have had a full security vetting!



I could pass security. The FBI and The Boston Police Department both have a complete set of my fingerprints and full palms. I worked for the Boston Police Department in Charlestown. Not the safest part of Boston.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Wow! That is some mansion. I would love to meet some of the 14 ghosts. How lucky for you to have found this job. Sure beats sitting in a cubicle all day long and staring at a computer.


 
Yes I must say, it is a pretty spectacular place to work!  Seems it was worth not finding a job for the past year.  Driving up the long drive you have the mansion in front of you, framed by trees.  It's really beautiful.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I could pass security. The FBI and The Boston Police Department both have a complete set of my fingerprints and full palms. I worked for the Boston Police Department in Charlestown. Not the safest part of Boston.


 
I swear you're like 121 year old Jack Crabb.
Man, you've done *everything*. You should change your handle to Little Big Woman  
Dang, even down to the American Indian ancestry... amazing. Fascinating life.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Yes I must say, it is a pretty spectacular place to work! Seems it was worth not finding a job for the past year. Driving up the long drive you have the mansion in front of you, framed by trees. It's really beautiful.


 
Why do I hear DA's piano in the background and see a yellow Lab coming down the stairs? 
Truly amazing place. I can't imagine.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> I could pass security. The FBI and The Boston Police Department both have a complete set of my fingerprints and full palms. I worked for the Boston Police Department in Charlestown. Not the safest part of Boston.


 
I have no doubt you would pass security Addie!    Just don't bring a gun with you!


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> Why do I hear DA's piano in the background and see a yellow Lab coming down the stairs?
> Truly amazing place. I can't imagine.


 
Oh come now Pac - it's nothing like Highclere Castle!!    

Actually, they wanted to make an episode of "Most Haunted" because of all the _alleged_ ghosts, but the Home Office declined because of security issues.  

I suppose it is wrong to say it tonight of all nights, but I don't believe in ghosts!


----------



## pacanis

I don't believe in ghosts either, but I do believe in unexplained incidents.
And everyone needs a scapegoat, lol.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Stephen King summed up my beliefs about ghosts when he said “...Monsters are real, and ghosts are real too. They live inside us, and sometimes, they win.”

I believe!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

well my house came with a ghost.  For real.   Friendly, sometimes sits on the edge of my bed  in the middle of the night.  You can't see it, but the bed has a definite "give" to it, like a presence is sitting beside you.  Other times,  it rings the doorbell in the middle of the night.  And wakes me up.   I'm ok with it.  It was here before me, so what are you going to do anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Whiskadoodle said:


> well my house came with a ghost.  For real.   Friendly, sometimes sits on the edge of my bed  in the middle of the night.  You can't see it, but the bed has a definite "give" to it, like a presence is sitting beside you.  Other times,  it rings the doorbell in the middle of the night.  And wakes me up.   I'm ok with it.  It was here before me, *so what are you going to do anyway*.



Get out of that house! 

Talk about a boo-t-y call, no thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:


> Yes. Heath bars and baby ruths and butterfingers and tootsie rolls..and...



Hmm.  In this more recent pic, I noticed the Heath Bars were missing....

I would enjoy the rest of the selection as well!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Aunt Bea said:


> Get out of that house!


 
Naw.  We've co-existed for > 20 years.   It' doesn't touch .  I sleep with a light on and all night music.  And one of us learned pretty early  on to stop wetting the bed when it happens.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I don't believe in ghosts either, but I do believe in unexplained incidents.
> And everyone needs a scapegoat, lol.


 
Oh I blame the nightly "clunk" of one of my kitchen cupboard doors on a ghost.   There is no other logical explanation for it!


----------



## KatyCooks

Whiskadoodle said:


> Naw. We've co-existed for > 20 years. It' doesn't touch . I sleep with a light on and all night music. And one of us learned pretty early on to stop wetting the bed when it happens.


----------



## taxlady

I don't actually believe in ghosts, but I lived in a house with a ghost cat and a ghost mouse. You would see them out of the corner of your eye. No, the cat didn't chase the mouse. My exDH "saw" them too.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I don't actually believe in ghosts, but I lived in a house with a ghost cat and a ghost mouse. You would see them out of the corner of your eye. No, the cat didn't chase the mouse. My exDH "saw" them too.


 
I lived in a house (brand new, but spookily enough, built on the site of an old graveyard!)  <<  seriously, it was!    And one of my cats (Crackle) spent many an hour staring at a blank piece of wall for no reason I could think of other than he was seeing something I wasn't!    (It creeped me out that Crackle did that!)


----------



## pacanis

That is pretty wild Whiskas. I think it would be pretty cool to share that experience, but then I remember I'm afraid of such things. Wow.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> I lived in a house (brand new, but spookily enough, built on the site of an old graveyard!)  <<  seriously, it was!    And one of my cats (Crackle) spent many an hour staring at a blank piece of wall for no reason I could think of other than he was seeing something I wasn't!    (It creeped me out that Crackle did that!)


I thought all cats saw things we can't see.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> I thought all cats saw things we can't see.


 
I had two cats at the time - both exactly the same age and living with me from 8 weeks.  Only Crackle did the "staring" thing.   

My current cat, Burt, stares at things sometimes, but that is because he is a proficient hunter and brings mice in.  He plays with them by letting them go to hide in the flat.... 

I think Burt may be evil.   

He is very sweet to us humans - he lets us live at least....


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I swear you're like 121 year old Jack Crabb.
> Man, you've done *everything*. You should change your handle to Little Big Woman
> Dang, even down to the American Indian ancestry... amazing. Fascinating life.



I took advantage of every opportunity that came my way. I always considered it as a way to teach my kids, that Eastie is not the center of the world. My second husband was a commercial fisherman and we followed his job. Texas, Washington, California, Hawaii, Boston, etc. There was something to teach my kids some of the history of the country that didn't make it into the text books of their school. And I had a blast doing it. So did my kids.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> well my house came with a ghost.  For real.   Friendly, sometimes sits on the edge of my bed  in the middle of the night.  You can't see it, but the bed has a definite "give" to it, like a presence is sitting beside you.  Other times,  it rings the doorbell in the middle of the night.  And wakes me up.   I'm ok with it.  It was here before me, so what are you going to do anyway.



I have never heard of any ghost that killed anyone.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I lived in a house (brand new, but spookily enough, built on the site of an old graveyard!) << seriously, it was! And one of my cats (Crackle) spent many an hour staring at a blank piece of wall for no reason I could think of other than he was seeing something I wasn't! (It creeped me out that Crackle did that!)


 
The graveyard, the staring cat, yep. Sounds like ominous goings on to me.


----------



## pacanis

So anyway I am watching Kicking Bird, Stands With Fist and Dunbar for the umpteenth time while listening to the thunderstorm going on outside. 
Yesterday dead calm and sunny, tonight 40mph winds and storming. Such is life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ghosties are harmless.


----------



## Dawgluver

Guess TorT is over now.  Some really cute costumes tonight!  Unfortunately, the weather sucked, and the rain that we really needed back in July magically appeared today, all day.

I do remember snow on Halloween a few years back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looking through carrot cake recipes for Shrek...


----------



## Cheryl J

pacanis said:


> So anyway I am watching Kicking Bird, Stands With Fist and Dunbar for the umpteenth time while listening to the thunderstorm going on outside.
> Yesterday dead calm and sunny, tonight 40mph winds and storming. Such is life.



 How weird is that, when the last of the little ghosts, goblins and princesses left, I turned off the porch light and put in Dances With Wolves, too.  One of my most fave movies ever.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Tonigh we are hanging out and reading, hiding from the trick or treating. Not many kids in our neighbourhood, and unfortunately have some gang activity on a semi regular basis. Good night for it here though, the weather finally warmed up and the snow all melted


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> .... A hot meal costs £1.90 (about $2.80).   Which compares very well with my previous employers' pretty mediocre canteen food which generally cost from £3.50 to £5  ($5.25 - $7.50).    Today, I had breadcrumbed baked fillet of salmon, with green beans, carrots and gorgeous herb-buttered new potatoes.
> 
> Of course this all means I am doing no cooking in the evening!



Katy, I'm so happy that you landed a job that sounds so nice.  Makes having to get up and go in a lot easier.  Now about those better-than-adequate meals you'll be having for lunch...does this mean poor Ollie is going to starve?  Or will the dining hall let you do take-away for his supper. 

Bramshill House is quite lovely, but too large for me to clean.  Don't bother letting me know if it goes on the market.


----------



## taxlady

And on the subject of ghosts:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

..."that ghost"???  

I'm heading to bed.  I know it's not four-am but I NEED to get to sleep earlier.  Been dying on my feet lately.  Lack of sleep=terminal dumbness.  'Night!


----------



## Addie

It's an all nighter again for me. Paid some bills on line, SS came in early this month, some pokey cleaning, listening and/or watching Perry Mason in B&W, and playing stupid games on the computer. Evidently, I haven't been eating. There is no dirty silverware in the sink looking to be washed. 

Have to check my grocery list. Will be grocery shopping early, early Monday morning. Since the SS checks came in early, and food stamps come out on the first of the month, you can bet that the supermarket will be packed over the weekend. So Spike and I wait until the mad rush is over. Sometimes we arrive so early, we have to wait until they unlock the doors. Then we have the whole store to ourselves. Which is good in some ways, but then there is no one I can knock down with the electric cart. Kind of takes the fun our of my day. 

One time a woman and her cart were blocking the whole aisle. I politely asked her to move her cart so I could get by. She just looked at me, walked off to get something else and left the cart right there. It took her awhile, but she found her cart down at the end of the store. I just backed up a bit, then went forward at top speed right into the back of her cart. It wasn't my fault. I was just trying to get by. I did receive some applause from bystanders.


----------



## Soma

I had a favourite Aunt that used to hire herself out as a house-de-ghoster. She advertised in local papers, in the help offered columns.  My favourite story of hers:

a woman phoned to ask her over for tea (no mention of ghosting, just 'come for tea'). While Aunt Mary was drinking her tea, she noticed a little old lady popping her head in and out of the doorway to the room.
Later, she asked the house owner...."who was the woman popping her head in and out of the doorway while we had tea?"

The woman replied: "I KNEW you would be able to see her! - she lives here, seems harmless. I just want to know why she's here, and is it ok if I live here too. Does she want help "moving on"?

So, Aunt Mary stayed awhile until she could talk to the ghost woman....and the ghost woman told her: "my son went away to war, and I promised him that I'd be here when he returned". Aunt Mary researched a bit, and learned that the son had died in the war; then the old ghost-woman died and stayed inhouse as ghost, waiting for him. 

Aunt Mary asked the house-owner if she'd like her to persuade the old ghost to 'move on'. But the house owner said: "oh no, she's quite good company for me....you can just leave her in peace here".


----------



## Zhizara

I love early morning shopping, Addie!  I got all my shopping done and am planning some dishes using my new goodies.  

Just relaxing now.  My back hurts from the exercise, but a couple of beers are soothing and I don't have to cook tonight having bought a couple of chunky soups.  Payday is a good day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Soma said:


> I had a favourite Aunt that used to hire herself out as a house-de-ghoster. She advertised in local papers, in the help offered columns.  My favourite story of hers:
> 
> a woman phoned to ask her over for tea (no mention of ghosting, just 'come for tea'). While Aunt Mary was drinking her tea, she noticed a little old lady popping her head in and out of the doorway to the room.
> Later, she asked the house owner...."who was the woman popping her head in and out of the doorway while we had tea?"
> 
> The woman replied: "I KNEW you would be able to see her! - she lives here, seems harmless. I just want to know why she's here, and is it ok if I live here too. Does she want help "moving on"?
> 
> So, Aunt Mary stayed awhile until she could talk to the ghost woman....and the ghost woman told her: "my son went away to war, and I promised him that I'd be here when he returned". Aunt Mary researched a bit, and learned that the son had died in the war; then the old ghost-woman died and stayed inhouse as ghost, waiting for him.
> 
> Aunt Mary asked the house-owner if she'd like her to persuade the old ghost to 'move on'. But the house owner said: "oh no, she's quite good company for me....you can just leave her in peace here".



Love that Ghost Story, Soma!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Love that Ghost Story, Soma!!!  Thanks!



Indeed!


----------



## Cheryl J

Waiting another 15 minutes until it's 8PM - so I can see if I'm a bazillionaire from the 3 lottery tickets I bought this evening.  I never buy them - except for today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Soma said:


> I had a favourite Aunt that used to hire herself out as a house-de-ghoster. She advertised in local papers, in the help offered columns.  My favourite story of hers...


She must have been a lot of fun to be around.  No wonder she was a favorite aunt!  

My Mom swore she didn't believe in ghosts.  However, two different times during the 1960's she told me she had seen her Mom "that day".  Grandma had died in 1945.  When I reminded Mom that she didn't believe in ghosts she said "but that wasn't a ghost, that was my Mother!"


----------



## pacanis

Just finished looking at pictures of breakfasts from around the world at USA Today Online. Tasty looking stuff. I liked Sweden's open faced sandwich with cucumber slices on it. Different.


----------



## simonbaker

I have always been able to "feel" a presence if there is one there. I have been in some properties that the hair on the back of my neck & arms have stood on end. One time, I saw an older lady sitting in a  chair in an older museum. It was in the study of an older farm site from the 1800's.  Never could explain it & nobody else saw her that day.  It all just gives me an uneasy feeling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ghosts don't make me uneasy, I feel comfortable.  Of course, at first I get a little shot of adrenaline until I understand what is happening.  In my work, ghosts are a given.

If they are mischievous, I just tell them that I've noticed and now it's time for some sleep.  They just want to be acknowledged.  There are a couple of rooms on the unit that have lights go on and off if the room has been empty too long.   Others have been ghosts that I knew when they were alive, they are not scary at all.  Like the woman who came back to greet her husband the night he died, I took care of her the night she died.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been listening to THE Ohio State University football game online via the laptop.  Had it on the cellphone but it would time-out, showing the message "the show is over".  I guess it is when OSU is winning 42-0 at halftime!  (Crushing a team they should - it's Purdue.)  Right now they're streaming the audio from the Buckeye marching band show at home last weekend - the band performs to music from big Hollywood movies.  FWIW, the band is known by the moniker "TBDBITL". 

If you are into marching band shows:
Ohio State Marching Band Hollywood Blockbusters Halftime Show 10 26 2013 OSU vs Penn State - YouTube


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ghosts don't make me uneasy, I feel comfortable.  Of course, at first I get a little shot of adrenaline until I understand what is happening.  In my work, ghosts are a given.
> 
> If they are mischievous, I just tell them that I've noticed and now it's time for some sleep.  They just want to be acknowledged.  There are a couple of rooms on the unit that have lights go on and off if the room has been empty too long.   Others have been ghosts that I knew when they were alive, they are not scary at all.  Like the woman who came back to greet her husband the night he died, I took care of her the night she died.


I find your words to be comforting.  3 years ago my sister died in our home. She had in home care hospice here at home a year prior to her death.  My dh & daughter (14) all still we feel her presence here at times. Last night we had Mass for All Saints day. A part of the mass is remembering all of the ones that have passed before us, again, I very strongly felt her presence in a good way, just very sad, even after 3 years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I find your words to be comforting.  3 years ago my sister died in our home. She had in home care hospice here at home a year prior to her death.  My dh & daughter (14) all still we feel her presence here at times. Last night we had Mass for All Saints day. A part of the mass is remembering all of the ones that have passed before us, again, I very strongly felt her presence in a good way, just very sad, even after 3 years.



I admit I had tears of joy the night she came and escorted her husband home.  It is very comforting to me to know they are together and he was not as alone as it seemed.  Sometimes I am the only person there when someone dies, I feel that I am not enough for them, there should be family present.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been listening to THE Ohio State University football game online via the laptop.  Had it on the cellphone but it would time-out, showing the message "the show is over".  I guess it is when OSU is winning 42-0 at halftime!  (Crushing a team they should - it's Purdue.)  Right now they're streaming the audio from the Buckeye marching band show at home last weekend - the band performs to music from big Hollywood movies.  FWIW, the band is known by the moniker "TBDBITL".
> 
> If you are into marching band shows:
> Ohio State Marching Band Hollywood Blockbusters Halftime Show 10 26 2013 OSU vs Penn State - YouTube



That was fun, Thanks CG!!


----------



## taxlady

I finally hosed off my composter, which I am giving to a friend. I had to move it when I had the AC installed. I put all the compost in the top half and it's been sitting in the garden like that for months. I finally did something about it. I also had to replant some chives that I moved at the same time, so the workmen wouldn't step on them. I still haven't figured out a good place for the chives, so I piled all the compost and planted them in the compost pile. That should keep the roots from freezing over winter. I'll find a good spot for them in spring.


----------



## pacanis

I remember an old magazine article about cooking a roast in a compost pile from the heat it generates, but I can't believe it would generate heat through a tough winter. That seems amazing to me roots would not freeze when placed in compost.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I remember an old magazine article about cooking a roast in a compost pile from the heat it generates, but I can't believe it would generate heat through a tough winter. That seems amazing to me roots would not freeze when placed in compost.


I'm just hoping it works as insulation. That pile isn't going to generate much, if any, heat. Chives in the ground survive. My neighbour has chives in pots and that doesn't survive. We'll see how it works.


----------



## KatyCooks

I am wondering what to wear tomorrow as London Irish faces Northampton.

This is rugby.

Tomorrow, we (London Irish) have a new signing.  James O'Connor.  

He's an Australian.  

Australia lost against England today......

I do hope he has need to win - he wants to get back into the Aussie team....  

James O Connor - play your best - Australia will be watching!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I finally hosed off my composter, which I am giving to a friend. I had to move it when I had the AC installed. I put all the compost in the top half and it's been sitting in the garden like that for months. I finally did something about it. I also had to replant some chives that I moved at the same time, so the workmen wouldn't step on them. I still haven't figured out a good place for the chives, so I piled all the compost and planted them in the compost pile. That should keep the roots from freezing over winter. I'll find a good spot for them in spring.



Mom and Dad grow "compost melons"  they are hybrids of honeydew, cantaloupe, etc...whatever melons they toss in the heap.  Most of them of them are very good, if odd looking.


----------



## KatyCooks

I couldn't give a fig for Australia of course (They lost).

But I do care about London Irish. 

Tomorrow, I will be at an important game and I am very excited!


----------



## pacanis

I hope they come back for you next Spring, Taxy.

It sounds like you'll be watching your rugby while we are wastching our football, Katy.
I have nothing to look forward to... except the food, lol.

I am cooking dinner right now. Which means I have a spud on the grill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking about running around and starting the fall back clock changing...


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I hope they come back for you next Spring, Taxy.
> 
> It sounds like you'll be watching your rugby while we are wastching our football, Katy.
> I have nothing to look forward to... except the food, lol.
> 
> I am cooking dinner right now. Which means I have a spud on the grill.


 
Spuds? Then you already have something to look forward to Pac!


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> Spuds? Then you already have something to look forward to Pac!


 
Nothing but chills and spills around here


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I took a leek in the produce department today...going to get it sliced and ready for potato - leek soup tomorrow.  Seems I have an extra hour...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I took a leek in the produce department today...going to get it sliced and ready for potato - leek soup tomorrow.  Seems I have an extra hour...


They sell them in onesies? I can only get them in bundles of five or six.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> They sell them in onesies? I can only get them in bundles of five or six.



Yes, I picked a small one, I can also buy the amount of celery I want, usually costs me about .10 cents.  They sell the trimmed celery (including the hearts) for .69/lb.  I love my grocery store.


----------



## CatPat

I am working of my Sunday School lesson of Leviticus. I shall miss church for of too much pain of my tooth but I love of to study the Bible and take of these lessons.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I took a leek in the produce department today...going to get it sliced and ready for potato - leek soup tomorrow.  Seems I have an extra hour...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I took a leek in the produce department today...going to get it sliced and ready for potato - leek soup tomorrow.  Seems I have an extra hour...



Princess, you must not be taking of leeks in the produce department of a grocery store. They provide of bathrooms in stores for of this purpose.

I must speak with you immediately of this. This is of bad manners.



You did say of this! Shame!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Spelling ladies, spelling. PF didn't take a "leak".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...I also had to replant some chives that I moved at the same time, so the workmen wouldn't step on them. I still haven't figured out a good place for the chives, so I piled all the compost and planted them in the compost pile....


That is one lovely looking pile of black gold taxy!  Is your compost bin store-bought or homemade?  Himself used scrap lumber from the building sites when our first house went up to build two bins abutted.  I would pile and stir in one bin, then when it started to break down I'd flip it to the second bin to finish.  Haven't had a compost pile since that house and I miss it - or at least its results!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I took a leek in the produce department today...going to get it sliced and ready for potato - leek soup tomorrow.  Seems I have an extra hour...




 Really?!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Spelling ladies, spelling. PF didn't take a "leak".



Got some response out of that one


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> Really?!!!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got some response out of that one



Believe me, it took a great deal of will power to scroll right past that post without comment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Believe me, it took a great deal of will power to scroll right past that post without comment.



Just seeing if folks are paying attention.


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, my plan for this morning is not going to happen, at least not the way I intended. My mom had shoulder surgery last Thursday and we're going up to visit (a two-hour drive). Her husband doesn't cook much  so I was planning to make a big pot of ribollita (Italian twice-boiled soup with lots of veggies, beans, greens and bread for thickening), but I'm not feeling well, so I'm not up to shopping and cooking. We're still going, because we are also taking them a load of dirt from digging out our patio for them to use as fill somewhere on their property. 

So Plan B: We will stop at Food Lion on the way and get a rotisserie chicken, Bob Evans mashed potatoes, frozen green beans, and some nice rolls. I will also take them a quart container of frozen stuffed-bell-pepper stuffing I have and we will buy some peppers at the store, so they can have that later in the week. And I've already collected and printed a bunch of easy meal ideas to take, many of them gleaned from the Semi-Homemade Lazy Meals thread - so thanks for that, all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hope your Mom is doing well, GG!  Hope you feel better, too!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, PF! I'm hoping she's keeping up with the pain meds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, PF! I'm hoping she's keeping up with the pain meds.



Oh yes, emphasize how much faster she will heal if she is not in pain.  She will also get mobility back faster.


----------



## msmofet

UMMMMMMMMMMM Shouldn't you leave a leek?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> UMMMMMMMMMMM Shouldn't you leave a leek?


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, emphasize how much faster she will heal if she is not in pain.  She will also get mobility back faster.



Thank you for that - I will


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is one lovely looking pile of black gold taxy!  Is your compost bin store-bought or homemade?  Himself used scrap lumber from the building sites when our first house went up to build two bins abutted.  I would pile and stir in one bin, then when it started to break down I'd flip it to the second bin to finish.  Haven't had a compost pile since that house and I miss it - or at least its results!


Compost bin was from the city. They subsidized the cost, 'cause it saves them in garbage pickup. It's plastic and looks like a headless dalek. I think we paid $30 for it. And yes, that is a lovely pile of compost. I haven't been adding to it since mid July or turned it or anything and it was all ready!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG))) I hope you and your mum are feeling better soon. What a nice daughter you are.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to go do laundry...the cats are upset I have taken their blankets to wash.


----------



## Addie

You took both blankets at the same time? Why not one at a time? Where are they going to sleep? Now you have me worried about their happiness!


----------



## Dawgluver

To Costco we will go!  

While to some who have a local Costco, this is no big deal.  To us, it's an Adventure!  Have been working on my list for weeks.

The nearest Costco is 45 minutes away, and there's a football game in that town, so traffic might be a PITA.  It does beat having to travel 3+ hours to BIL's, which was previously the closest Costco.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You took both blankets at the same time? Why not one at a time? Where are they going to sleep? Now you have me worried about their happiness!



They are managing just fine on the couch without their blankies.  When you only do laundry every two to three weeks...at the laundromat...

I have about twice what I usually do, I grabbed the outfits for my trip on the 11th and will wash, dry and fold them directly into my suitcase to assure there is no cat hair on them.


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here in limbo wondering what I am doing with the day 
I woke up at 3:00 real time and watched a few movies. Did you ever notice how movies on the tube were linked? I only have the Encore package, or Starz or one of them, and every movie I watched this morning had an actor in the next movie. Matthew McConaughey Dazed and Confused, Matthew again in The Wedding Planner with Jennifer Lopez, Jennifer Lopez with Richard Gere in some dancing movie... and I'm pretty sure I saw The Jackal on another channel this morning, too. Weird. At least when you are running on very little sleep.

So I also went grocery shopping at 7:30 and found out they don't open all the doors to the store that early. Of course that means the one I parked nearest to. 
Picked up some supplies for today's PPPC and grabbed two McMuffins on the way home. Still not hungry, but I feel like I should be.

It just feels like a weird day. Need more coffee...


----------



## Katie H

I am sitting in total confusion and amazement at what I though would be a simple task.

Last week, we completed all the necessary paperwork to allow Glenn to add me to his health insurance plan, effective January 1, 2014.  That went textbook perfectly.  No glitches.  No hassles.

Now.....I must cancel my federal insurance plan that Buck and I had.  I was able to keep the plan because I was his widow.  Here's the rub.

Because it is a government program, I have to deal with the Office of Personnel Management in D.C.  I've perused their website to try to determine which form I need to complete in order to simply _cancel_ the plan.  Sheesh!

The form I determined to be the necessary one is OPM SF2809.  There are 13 pages of instructions and tables on how to complete it.  The form itself is only 2 pages long, of which I need only to fill out a couple of areas.  One of the initial questions instructs me to enter the code for the Qualifying Life Event (QLE) that will allow me to cancel.  None of the QLEs fit a simple cancellation.  Ugh!

HOWEVER.....a different form, OPM RI 79-9, is referenced.  So, I go to the website and download that form.  Whoa!  This one seems much simpler and more to the point.  Except that, when I called OPM last week, I was told I needed SF2809.

At the rate I'm going, I'll be 90 (or feel like it) before I get this done.

Looks like I'll be making another call to OPM tomorrow.  Oh, joy!!!


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> Spelling ladies, spelling. PF didn't take a "leak".



Poetic license.   Gotta tease the Ogress once in a while!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie, I sure hope you get this settled before you get the urge to drive to DC and shoot someone!  Nothing worse than having to deal with paperwork, especially when you're made to run in circles.  Seems like anything "government" has bigger circles too!  "We're from the government, and we're hear to help." 

***************

I'm stalling.  We leave for vacation Tuesday but at this rate I'll have to stay behind when the car pulls away.  I don't WANT to stay behind!  This will be the view from our balcony and I want to go here:


----------



## Andy M.

Where are you headed on vacation CG?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The land of socks with sandals and Bermuda shorts...


----------



## taxlady

That looks lovely CG. Have a great trip.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got the deep freezer defrosted and cleaned out today. Yeah!


----------



## Zhizara

JoAnn L. said:


> Got the deep freezer defrosted and cleaned out today. Yeah!




Good girl!  Now you get to fill it up again!!

Got any plans?


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Spelling ladies, spelling. PF didn't take a "leak".



She certainly did! She can not spell. 

The iReport of CNN showed her very clearly of taking a leek. Here is the link of this:

www.cnn.com/PrincessOgressTakesLeek...siderspunishmentofwetnoodlelashesnews=&p22947

With love,
~Cat


----------



## simonbaker

Shopping done for the week, I hope. Went to costco today. Nice restful, leisure kind of weekend.


----------



## CatPat

I am thinking of ways for to mess with the Ogress.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Zhizara

simonbaker said:


> Shopping done for the week, I hope. Went to costco today. Nice restful, leisure kind of weekend.




Okay, your shopping's done.  So what goodies did you get, what are you making?

Tell us please?


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> I am thinking of ways for to mess with the Ogress.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Careful Cat, PF's a professional, and may have a few years on you!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> Careful Cat, PF's a professional, and may have a few years on you!


+1..


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Careful Cat, PF's a professional, and may have a few years on you!



Thanks for that, Dawg.  I wanted to respond, but eventually figured out PatCat would just have to learn that sometimes you can poke the Ogress, and sometimes you can get poked.


----------



## Addie

Cat, she is a nice lady, but as an Ogres, oh dear, watch out. You may get what you wish for. 

I am sitting here calling the Pirate a few not so nice names. He spent the weekend with me and caught up on some rest. I don't mind that, but he left a mess behind. I hate when he leaves the remnants of his beard in the sink. And he didn't put the bed up. I can clean the sink, but will have to have Spike put the bed up. 

First thing early in the morning, is shopping day for me. Not something I am looking forward to.


----------



## CatPat

I shall not let of the Ogress to get the upper hand of me!

I found of very inexpensive cattle prods of Ebay for of poking.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, she is a nice lady, but as an Ogres, oh dear, watch out. You may get what you wish for.
> 
> I am sitting here calling the Pirate a few not so nice names. He spent the weekend with me and caught up on some rest. I don't mind that, but he left a mess behind. I hate when he leaves the remnants of his beard in the sink. And he didn't put the bed up. I can clean the sink, but will have to have Spike put the bed up.
> 
> First thing early in the morning, is shopping day for me. Not something I am looking forward to.



I can give to you some very good Romanian not so nice names if you wish.

Who is Pirate and Spike?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I shall not let of the Ogress to get the upper hand of me!
> 
> I found of very inexpensive cattle prods of Ebay for of poking.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I have my own prods...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have my own prods...



Ouch! May I borrow of one with which to poke you? It would save me much of the money of these of Ebay.

Thank you for to be teasing. All of you, also!

Perhaps a taser? All one has to do is to hit of a policeman over his head and steal this from of him.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, I know where to get a Taser and I don't have to assault a policeman for it...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Zhizara said:


> Good girl!  Now you get to fill it up again!!
> 
> Got any plans?



Well, with Thanksgiving coming up I'm sure there will be a turkey in there.


----------



## Zhizara

But _that _turkey neck always gets to be the wonderful Thanksgiving gravy.  Try to get more necks.  Those are great for stew/stock.  Incredible flavor!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> But that turkey neck always gets to be the wonderful Thanksgiving gravy.  Try to get more necks.  Those are great for stew/stock.  Incredible flavor!!!



+1! I buy a few pounds of turkey necks and roast them with root veggies to use to make about 2-3 quarts of stock. Yum!


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry, Jo, I can't help myself.  With limited freezer space, I can't help wanting to help you fill yours up.  Guess I'm jealous.  The first of the month, I fill mine up quickly.  If I'm not careful, I break the fan that keeps both freezer and fridge cool.  If I do that again, the maintenance guy with have a fit.  He didn't like it last time it happened.  

I didn't think it was over stuffed, but with the venting in the back of the freezer, it can be finicky.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Zhizara said:


> But _that _turkey neck always gets to be the wonderful Thanksgiving gravy.  Try to get more necks.  Those are great for stew/stock.  Incredible flavor!!!



 Thanks for the info.. I will have to tell my son, he does the cooking on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Sorry, Jo, I can't help myself.  With limited freezer space, I can't help wanting to help you fill yours up.  Guess I'm jealous.  The first of the month, I fill mine up quickly.  If I'm not careful, I break the fan that keeps both freezer and fridge cool.  If I do that again, the maintenance guy with have a fit.  He didn't like it last time it happened.
> 
> I didn't think it was over stuffed, but with the venting in the back of the freezer, it can be finicky.



Same for me!  

I always have to think about how much room I have in the freezer when I'm out shopping and find a bargain.  

I have been eating out of the freeer inventory to make sure I have room for a turkey.  

The turkey wars should be starting soon, I need to be ready to take a prisoner or two!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to pick up packages of necks when I see them.


----------



## Katie H

Thinking I should get on the phone and call OPM to get the correct word on how to pursue the cancellation of my health insurance.  I've made my list of questions, along with the government form numbers that might apply.  Gotta love trying to get something done with the feds.  Yep, "I'm from the government and I'm here to help you."


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> Same for me!
> 
> I always have to think about how much room I have in the freezer when I'm out shopping and find a bargain.
> 
> I have been eating out of the freeer inventory to make sure I have room for a turkey.
> 
> The turkey wars should be starting soon, I need to be ready to take a prisoner or two!



I'm presuming you're cooking for more people than just yourself, or is it just for your freezer?

Now that's a thought!

Tell me more, AB, please.

I live alone too, and can't imagine why I'd cook a whole turkey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I should cook from the freezer more...as it is, I don't notice until I go to put something in how full it is.


----------



## Zhizara

Hi, Princess!  Good morning.  After having to replace my whole fridge/freezer unit because of supposedly over filling, I'm a lot more conscious about the space in there.  My maintenance man was quite annoyed at "too much stuff" in my freezer.

It wasn't really stuffed, and I've always made sure there was good ventilation, but apparently I should only fill it 3/4 full or else the cheapo fan will makes lots of noise then start building up frost and messing everything up.  

I know, it's really not my fault, but cheap fridges which makes kind of sense when you're providing an appliance for low income housing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Because there was an el-cheapo fridge in the apartment that was more than 30 years old and the same with the stove...the owner replaced the stove.  He agreed to replace one or the other.  His el-cheapo fridge now sits in his garage and I bought my own up to date fridge.  A nice Whirlpool that is perfect for us, the shelves are tempered glass and come out to wash.  

My deep freeze is another story, it's almost 50 years old and runs like a top.  The brand is Coronado!


----------



## Zhizara

Really! Coronado?  Never heard of it.

I thought about buying a smallish freezer, but my final thought was that I needed to be able to live within my means.  I mean, think about it.  How would I ever use all of it up?  That would be wasting food, and Mom would not approve.

It's a challenge, living within my means, but I'm starting to feel proud of myself that I'm actually able to do it and still enjoy the foods I crave.


----------



## Katie H

I must be dreaming or in the Twilight Zone.

Just got off the phone with OPM.  The call took only 12 minutes, start to finish including hold time and a short end of call survey.  I spoke with someone who seemed to have the voice of reason, answered all my questions, and confirmed that I had determined the correct form to complete.

All that I have to do now is to print the form, complete it and get it in the mail on December 1.

What I had anticipated would take up most of my morning is done and I can get on with my day and, hopefully, use my new "found" time wisely.


----------



## Zhizara

OPM?  What's that, Katie?


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> OPM?  What's that, Katie?



It's the Office of Personnel Management in Washington, DC.


----------



## CatPat

I am trying to understand of these very odd blue potatoes. Just when I think I know of all of foods, someone throws the switch and makes of my train of thought to derail!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I should cook from the freezer more...as it is, I don't notice until I go to put something in how full it is.


 
I heard that! My upstairs freezer is pathetic it's crammed with so much stuff. No wonder stuff goes bad before I notice it.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> It's the Office of Personnel Management in Washington, DC.




Is that where you work?  Don't mean  to pry, but just confused why you wanted to contact them and how it helped you get things done.  

I hope you get a chance to usefully use that extra time.  Are you making good use of the free time?  How?


----------



## pacanis

Zhizara said:


> Is that where you work? Don't mean to pry, but just confused why you wanted to contact them and how it helped you get things done.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to usefully use that extra time. Are you making good use of the free time? How?


 
She had to contact them to get her old gov't insurance cancelled because she has new insurance now. She mentioned it yesterday... right in this thread I think. It shouldn't be too far back.

I just finished lunch, a BLT and the rest of the oyster stew.


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> Is that where you work?  Don't mean  to pry, but just confused why you wanted to contact them and how it helped you get things done.
> 
> I hope you get a chance to usefully use that extra time.  Are you making good use of the free time?  How?



I began my federal service many, many years ago with the FBI and then, later, at a secure naval facility.  I haven't worked for Uncle Government for a long while but Buck did for his entire career.  As a result, I was covered by his health insurance even after I became a widow.  Now I'll be covered under Glenn's plan.

I've been retired since 2009 and only work when I wish.  Yeah!

As for using my extra time, I have been "playing" in yeast dough making English muffins.  Trying out a new recipe or two or four.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I can give to you some very good Romanian not so nice names if you wish.
> 
> Who is Pirate and Spike?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



The Pirate is my middle son and Spike is my oldest son. My youngest son is Poo.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> She had to contact them to get her old gov't insurance cancelled because she has new insurance now. She mentioned it yesterday... right in this thread I think. It shouldn't be too far back.
> 
> I just finished lunch, a BLT and the rest of the oyster stew.



Oyster stew!  dang it.  I've had such a hankering for some lately, but the local stores aren't cooperating.  I LOVE oyster stew!  I want/need some now!

I see why patience is a virtue, but...  Grrrr.

By the way, Pac, thanks for the update.  I missed the original situation somehowl


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Because there was an el-cheapo fridge in the apartment that was more than 30 years old and the same with the stove...the owner replaced the stove.  He agreed to replace one or the other.  His el-cheapo fridge now sits in his garage and I bought my own up to date fridge.  A nice Whirlpool that is perfect for us, the shelves are tempered glass and come out to wash.
> 
> My deep freeze is another story, it's almost 50 years old and runs like a top.  The brand is Coronado!



Mass. has a law that all landlords have to provide a safe, in working order,  stove for every residence. And that includes the selling of a house. I lived in one apartment where the pilots on the gas stove kept going out. He was trying to tell me that I was blowing them out. He kept fiddling with it and nothing helped. When I insisted on a new stove, he threw a tissy fit. I ended up calling the Health Dept. and the Housing Inspection Dept. He got a hefty fine. Had he cooperated in the first place, he could have found a working safe used stove. As a result, he was forced to buy a brand spanking new one. Residents have to provide their own fridges. Although some apts. come with one.


----------



## vitauta

GotGarlic said:


> +1! I buy a few pounds of turkey necks and roast them with root veggies to use to make about 2-3 quarts of stock. Yum!



what about chicken feet?  what are they good for, stock?  anything?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> what about chicken feet?  what are they good for, stock?  anything?


Ask Frank Z. There was a post about voodoo chicken stock a while back.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Really! Coronado?  Never heard of it.
> 
> I thought about buying a smallish freezer, but my final thought was that I needed to be able to live within my means.  I mean, think about it.  How would I ever use all of it up?  That would be wasting food, and Mom would not approve.
> 
> It's a challenge, living within my means, but I'm starting to feel proud of myself that I'm actually able to do it and still enjoy the foods I crave.



I have the same problem Z. I have been doing very little cooking for myself. I find myself buying more for what I can make for my kids, than for myself. I went shopping this morning and as Spike was putting the groceries, he kept asking, "What's this for? You never bought this before?" I never buy salt pork, brownie mix, and so many other foods in my cart. They were all for the kids and their requests. Two months ago I bought a family pack of chicken thighs, two large steaks, and a family pack of Italian sausages. Most of them are still in the freezer. When preparing them for the freezer, I made them up in packs of twos. Most of the time I only eat one. I am going to have to change my ways of preparing meats for the freezer. 

I bought a round loaf of Italian bread. I toasted one piece and cut it in half. Sliced up a tomato, and with mayo, made myself a sandwich. I then cut the half sandwich in half again, and could only eat half of that. One chicken thigh with a small baked potato. More than enough for me. My freezer never is empty though. I wish I knew why I can't eat a full meal like other folks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Really! Coronado?  Never heard of it.
> 
> I thought about buying a smallish freezer, but my final thought was that I needed to be able to live within my means.  I mean, think about it.  How would I ever use all of it up?  That would be wasting food, and Mom would not approve.
> 
> It's a challenge, living within my means, but I'm starting to feel proud of myself that I'm actually able to do it and still enjoy the foods I crave.



Apparently Coronado were made in the beginning by Admiral and sold in Gambles stores.  We got ours from a friend who upgraded to a larger one, he sold it to us (it was already 25 years old then) for $20, 22 years later it's still humming away.

The small freezer allows me to go in with 5 friends every year on a grass fed beef.  We trade around until we are all happy with the portions we have.  It's a yearly party with us cooking up and eating the t-bones that night.


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds like a great party!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Apparently Coronado were made in the beginning by Admiral and sold in Gambles stores. We got ours from a friend who upgraded to a larger one, he sold it to us (it was already 25 years old then) for $20, 22 years later it's still humming away.
> 
> The small freezer allows me to go in with 5 friends every year on a grass fed beef. We trade around until we are all happy with the portions we have. It's a yearly party with us cooking up and eating the t-bones that night.


 
Where do you find an iceman these days?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Where do you find an iceman these days?



I make the ice in my new fridge  We don't need no stinkin' iceman


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> what about chicken feet?  what are they good for, stock?  anything?



The only time I've ever seen chicken feet was when I was working as a cashier in a Chinese restaurant in high school. They would let me have anything I wanted from the menu for lunch (except shrimp and lobster), but sometimes they would say, "You don't want what we're having." I remember going back to the kitchen to get lunch after they said that and looking at what they were eating. There was some kind of grayish, oily liquid with chicken feet in it as part of their meal. I didn't have any.

I guess maybe stock or soup, but I've never used them myself. Oh, yeah, I've seen them in the Asian grocery store in Virginia Beach. Never bought them, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> I'm presuming you're cooking for more people than just yourself, or is it just for your freezer?
> 
> Now that's a thought!
> 
> Tell me more, AB, please.
> 
> I live alone too, and can't imagine why I'd cook a whole turkey.



Not much to tell, it's just me.

Every year I say I'm not going to bother cooking a turkey for Thanksgiving and every year I find one for a very low price so I drag it up the stairs and toss it into the freezer.  I cook a small feast for Thanksgiving, package the leftovers and make some soup stock.  It all goes back into the freezer and I have a meal once a week that uses turkey in some way.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CatPat said:


> I am trying to understand of these very odd blue potatoes. Just when I think I know of all of foods, someone throws the switch and makes of my train of thought to derail!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, You can serve this green cauliflower with your blue potatoes.


----------



## CatPat

Aunt Bea said:


> Cat, You can serve this green cauliflower with your blue potatoes.



There is a name for things of this in Romanian that will make me become banned.

Uckkkkkkkkkkkk! Is that of real?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea

CatPat said:


> There is a name for things of this in Romanian that will make me become banned.
> 
> Uckkkkkkkkkkkk! Is that of real?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



It's real!

They used to be quite rare now I see them in the Wegman's grocery produce area.  

I have never cooked or eaten one, I think they are beautiful and mesmerizing!


----------



## CatPat

It looks of those weird foods that those Klingons eat of Star Trek, or of something floating in the punch bowl of the Addams Family.

I must look of this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> It's real!
> 
> They used to be quite rare now I see them in the Wegman's grocery produce area.
> 
> I have never cooked or eaten one, I think they are beautiful and mesmerizing!


 
It looks like a clown fish should be swimming around it 

I think I saw these last time I was at Wegmans. I had to do a double take.


----------



## CatPat

Barracudas are often of beautiful and mesmerizing also.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

pacanis said:


> It looks like a clown fish should be swimming around it
> 
> I think I saw these last time I was at Wegmans. I had to do a double take.



Oh no. What is a clown fish? Is it ugly?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> Oh no. What is a clown fish? Is it ugly?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



It's Nemo!  Very cute.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CatPat said:


> Oh no. What is a clown fish? Is it ugly?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



A fisherman's daughter, don't let Papa see this!


----------



## Cheryl J

Those 'spiky' green cauliflowers ARE gorgeous, aren't they?  I've seen them in Whole Foods in the city but not in my local grocery.  They're almost too pretty to eat. 

Aaargh...so tired.  It's only 8:30 here now and I am so ready for bed and a movie to fall asleep by.  Nighty, all.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Off to the Alberta Children's Hospital today. Every year my employer encourages us to volunteer to setup Christmas lights on the grounds of the hospital for the families and their kids who are in the hospital over the holidays to enjoy. There are usually 10-15 of us that go every year, and it's great! It's not much, but if it makes one kid or family smile, even for just a moment, it's worth it.  We know the oncology ward faces out the west side, and that is where the majority of the lights and decor go. Occasionally we get a little silly (snowball fights, snow angels etc) just to make the kids laugh. Hope everyone else has a good day!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished mounting the scope to my .22 that I posted in the random pics thread. Way too windy to shoot it right now, but we have a front coming in so maybe it will die down by tonight.
Time for a cheese sandwich.


----------



## Addie

I have never seen them in the grocery stores, but they are used throughout Boston in the parks for Fall gardens along with purple cabbages. Very beautiful settings. Those are real fancy cauliflower plants. 

But you still don't have an answer to your purple potatoes. And I don't have an answer for you either. Perhaps one of our folks here have used them and can help you.


----------



## Addie

Toffiffeezz said:


> Off to the Alberta Children's Hospital today. Every year my employer encourages us to volunteer to setup Christmas lights on the grounds of the hospital for the families and their kids who are in the hospital over the holidays to enjoy. There are usually 10-15 of us that go every year, and it's great! It's not much, but if it makes one kid or family smile, even for just a moment, it's worth it.  We know the oncology ward faces out the west side, and that is where the majority of the lights and decor go. Occasionally we get a little silly (snowball fights, snow angels etc) just to make the kids laugh. Hope everyone else has a good day!



 Even if not one soul in the world knows you did this, it leaves your heart feeling full. I have a special spot in my heart for folks who do a RAK for a child. Today you are my hero. Thank you.


----------



## Addie

I am in the middle of a family crisis. Poo, (he is the PA) my youngest child and the one with all the medical knowledge, has been trying to reach my daughter. He called me about another matter and sounded upset. So I asked him what was wrong. 

It seems my daughter has not been returning his calls. Only texting him. When I asked him what was wrong with that his answer floored me. Although I was not surprised. "She is my sister and I would like to be able to talk to her just once. At this time next year she will be dead." He wants to set a date where he can come to visit. When all this started, I told Poo that I wanted to be told the full truth all the time. Well, he has been doing that for certain. So I call my daughter and ask her why she hasn't talked to her brother on the phone. "We talk by texting." I asked her if maybe folks would like to hear the sound of a voice instead of texting. So I have become the mediator between the two of them. 

My daughter doesn't seem to (or doesn't want to) see why there is a problem. I don't want to push her and blurt out something I shouldn't, so I am letting all the blame fall on Poo. I think I found the solution. When Poo gets upset with my daughter, he should call me, let me break it to her, whatever it may be about, and let him know what she has to say. The same goes for The Pirate. He thinks he has all the time in the world to talk to her or stop by and see her. And I can't tell him the full truth. He would blurt it out to her. 

So I have to be the strong one and pretend that the chemo is working. She feels fine right now, but how long that will last does not look good. I am tired of being the strong one in this family. When my youngest daughter died, I had the problems of five small kids dumped in my lap immediately and had no time to grieve myself. It looks like history is going to repeat itself. 

Okay, Pity Party is over. Thanks for listening.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am looking for new dining room curtains and a new curtain rod. I had the old pinch pleat kind in the 63 length and it looks like I can't find any in our stores. I will have to order them either through a store or on the internet. I looked at Sears today and the lady said they don't carry curtains anymore in the store. I said that's a shame and she said, yes it is, they get a lot of calls for them. So why don't they stock them??


----------



## Cheryl J

Toffiffeezz said:


> Off to the Alberta Children's Hospital today. Every year my employer encourages us to volunteer to setup Christmas lights on the grounds of the hospital for the families and their kids who are in the hospital over the holidays to enjoy. There are usually 10-15 of us that go every year, and it's great! It's not much, but if it makes one kid or family smile, even for just a moment, it's worth it.  We know the oncology ward faces out the west side, and that is where the majority of the lights and decor go. Occasionally we get a little silly (snowball fights, snow angels etc) just to make the kids laugh. Hope everyone else has a good day!



That is awesome, Toffi.  The families are blessed to have you and your group do this for them. Yes, if they can forget what they are going through for even a few minutes and have some fun, then it's all worth it.  Thank you for this.


----------



## Addie

I am doing a happy dance and my tummy is singing happy tunes. My daughter just sent me a small order of fried deep sea scallops and one of fried clams. I wolfed down the scallops. My favorite sea food of all times. I am halfway through the clams. But I need to take a break. I am full! I was afraid of the scallops at first. I am allergic to the iodine in sea food. Had I tasted even a minute bit in anyone of the scallops, I would have spit it out and not touched any of the rest. But the food gods were with me. Not one drop of iodine in any of them.


----------



## KatyCooks

I am trying to work out where to ask a question about Worcestershire Sauce? 

I don't use it much for anything but I only have to watch DDD before I realise it is ubiquitous in American "Diner" cooking.

Or is it??

Do you use Worcestershire Sauce?


----------



## Aunt Bea

KatyCooks said:


> I am trying to work out where to ask a question about Worcestershire Sauce?
> 
> I don't use it much for anything but I only have to watch DDD before I realise it is ubiquitous in American "Diner" cooking.
> 
> Or is it??
> 
> Do you use Worcestershire Sauce?



I use it on steaks, in casseroles, gravy, tomato juice etc.

I only use Lea & Perrins!

"Dear old Worcester sauce!" as Clarissa Dickson Wright and Jennifer Mary Paterson, the Fat Ladies, used to say.  

I miss them!


----------



## KatyCooks

Aunt Bea said:


> I use it on steaks, in casseroles, gravy, tomato juice etc.
> 
> I only use Lea & Perrins!
> 
> "Dear old Worcester sauce!" as Clarissa Dickson Wright and Jennifer Mary Paterson, the Fat Ladies, used to say.
> 
> I miss them!


 

The Fat Ladies crossed the pond??  I had no idea! 

(They were good fun -but very different people).  Both lovely though.  I have one of their books actually - it has a very unfortunately named recipe in it!!   (Probably not even allowed to say it here!)  I won't ever be cooking it in any case!


----------



## Aunt Bea

KatyCooks said:


> The Fat Ladies crossed the pond??  I had no idea!
> 
> (They were good fun -but very different people).  Both lovely though.  I have one of their books actually - it has a very unfortunately named recipe in it!!   (Probably not even allowed to say it here!)  I won't ever be cooking it in any case!



The Two Fat Ladies Full Throttle, I have that book and a set of videos.

I have never asked the butcher for the parts needed to make that particular stew!


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> The Fat Ladies crossed the pond??  I had no idea!
> 
> (They were good fun -but very different people).  Both lovely though.  I have one of their books actually - it has a very unfortunately named recipe in it!!   (Probably not even allowed to say it here!)  I won't ever be cooking it in any case!


Oh do tell. If the word isn't allowed on the forum, the posting engine will substitute asterisks.


----------



## KatyCooks

Aunt Bea said:


> The Two Fat Ladies Full Throttle, I have that book and a set of videos.
> 
> I have never asked the butcher for the parts needed to make that particular stew!


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Oh do tell. If the word isn't allowed on the forum, the posting engine will substitute asterisks.


 
Aunt Bea will tell if she thinks it is appropriate!


----------



## Aunt Bea

It requires one pound of *a very choice cut* from a Ram or Bull, nuf' said!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> It requires one pound of *a very choice cut* from a Ram or Bull, nuf' said!


Something round or cylindrical? I only ask about cylindrical because I have a Portuguese friend.


----------



## KatyCooks

Anyway!!!  I was talking about Worcestershire Sauce!     

Who uses it?


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> Something round or cylindrical? I only ask about cylindrical because I have a Portuguese friend.



From what I've been told they come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. 

Yes, I use Worcestershire sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver

KatyCooks said:


> Anyway!!!  I was talking about Worcestershire Sauce!
> 
> Who uses it?



I do!  Lea and Perrin's please.  For soups, stews, burgers, gravy.


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> Anyway!!!  I was talking about Worcestershire Sauce!
> 
> Who uses it?


I use it a lot. I use it in gravy, but since I have discovered fish sauce (thank you DC ers), I use less in the gravy and add fish sauce.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Something round or cylindrical? I only ask about cylindrical because I have a Portuguese friend.



Does Stirling know about this Portuguese friend?


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> From what I've been told they come in all sorts of shapes and sizes.
> 
> Yes, I use Worcestershire sauce.


Okay, I will use the words, penis or testicles?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Does Stirling know about this Portuguese friend?



Now the whole world knows!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Does Stirling know about this Portuguese friend?


Oh yes, she is one of our closest friends. Apparently there is a meal tradition of serving the penis to the oldest unmarried female. 

She doesn't cook them.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh yes, she is one of our closest friends. Apparently there is a meal tradition of serving the penis to the oldest unmarried female.
> 
> She doesn't cook them.



Whew.  Thought maybe "Portuguese friend" was code for something else....


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I am trying to work out where to ask a question about Worcestershire Sauce?
> 
> I don't use it much for anything but I only have to watch DDD before I realise it is ubiquitous in American "Diner" cooking.
> 
> Or is it??
> 
> Do you use Worcestershire Sauce?


 
I use it off and on, but in moderation. It can easily overwhelm.


----------



## KatyCooks

I guess my point was it seems that this British ingredient is used far more outside the UK than in its home country.  

I have a bottle of good old Lea and Perrins in my cupboard - year in - year out.  And every few years I chuck it out because it is a million years past its use-by date.


----------



## pacanis

KatyCooks said:


> I guess my point was it seems that this British ingredient is used far more outside the UK than in its home country.
> 
> I have a bottle of good old Lea and Perrins in my cupboard - year in - year out. And every few years I chuck it out because it is a million years past its use-by date.


 
 I had a bottle of soy sauce like that. I swear it was twenty years before I used it up.


----------



## KatyCooks

pacanis said:


> I use it off and on, but in moderation. It can easily overwhelm.


 
It was in your Crab Cake link Pac- that's what prompted this conversation.


----------



## pacanis

And the recipe surprised me that it was included. I did not notice the taste though. And it did not color the cakes dark.
But I blindly added that 1/2 tsp even though I had my doubts, lol.


----------



## simonbaker

Zhizara said:


> Okay, your shopping's done.  So what goodies did you get, what are you making?
> 
> Tell us please?


This week looks like: Pot roast, pork loin medallions, Lots of fresh produce.  I eat a lot of those " smart ones", quick & easy frozen meals.  When I cook all day, then exercise, not much ambition to cook much  for supper.


----------



## simonbaker

KatyCooks said:


> I am trying to work out where to ask a question about Worcestershire Sauce?
> 
> I don't use it much for anything but I only have to watch DDD before I realise it is ubiquitous in American "Diner" cooking.
> 
> Or is it??
> 
> Do you use Worcestershire Sauce?


I use it when I make meatloaf. I also put it in my homemade BBQ sauce.

It's a stable ingredient in a good bloody mary


----------



## CatPat

I am still of the battle of my tooth. It makes me so very tired, I do not feel well of posting, I am sorry,

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I just finished cutting up the pork loin I bought last week.
I put it in the freezer for an hour and it was just right. I cut some loin chops, a small end roast and a large one, and a 2 lb piece for Canadian bacon. It's rubbed, wrapped and in the back of the fridge for a week to cure.

It's a nice warm day, but man is it windy... I suppose I should go rake some leaves from where they get hung up so they can continue their journey across my yards to somewhere they won't bother me as much.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready to go pick up my grandson from school.  Then it's lunch, his homework and fun stuff of his choosing.


----------



## taxlady

Just got back from Costco, the big health food store, and a supermarket. Unsurprisingly, I'm pooped. I got a rotisserie chicken from Costco. I'll serve that for supper with a salad and some of that really nice organic, whole grain, sourdough bread I got at Costco.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Watching BBQ Pit Masters on T&E. I shouldn't do this right before I go to bed.


----------



## CatPat

I just put DA to her bed. This has been a very fun evening! Now it is time for my journal and to bed.

I am ready for my test tomorrow.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Just gave Shreddy some catnip to celebrate his 18th birthday. He seemed to enjoy it. He saved some for later.


----------



## Zhizara

18!!! Wow, Taxy.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> 18!!! Wow, Taxy.


Yup, if he was human he would be old enough to vote, drink, and get a driver's license in this province.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm scratching my head! 

I received an Email from Best Buy saying that my Norton Anti Virus protection would no longer be compatible with Windows and that I need to convert to Webroot.  I have grown very skeptical of the bandits at Best Buy!  Do any of you understand if this is needed or just a marketing ploy by Best Buy.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm scratching my head!
> 
> I received an Email from Best Buy saying that my Norton Anti Virus protection would no longer be compatible with Windows and that I need to convert to Webroot.  I have grown very skeptical of the bandits at Best Buy!  Do any of you understand if this is needed or just a marketing ploy by Best Buy.  Thanks for your help!



There are free antivirus options, like AVG. Windows now has Microsoft Security Essentials which is good, too. Best Buy is out to make money; your best interest is secondary, if that.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished cutting a frozen loaf of sandwich bread into cubes, then putting them in the dehydrator to turn them into dried croutons.  Each loaf gives me about 15 cups of dried bread cubes that will be the base for my holiday stuffing/dressing.  The bread will be perfectly dried by the time we finish supper and I'll have all I'll need for the upcoming stuffing season.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I just put DA to her bed. This has been a very fun evening! Now it is time for my journal and to bed.
> 
> I am ready for my test tomorrow.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, sounds like you are right on track. Let us know what mark you get. Is this your history test? Also, how is the tooth doing?


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just finished cutting a frozen loaf of sandwich bread into cubes, then putting them in the dehydrator to turn them into dried croutons.  Each loaf gives me about 15 cups of dried bread cubes that will be the base for my holiday stuffing/dressing.  The bread will be perfectly dried by the time we finish supper and I'll have all I'll need for the upcoming stuffing season.



I used to have a recipe for a stuffing bread. You put the seasonings in it that you would put for a bread stuffing. It was so good. Specially when you toasted it. You could smell the sage. When my computer crashed and I lost everything, I lost all my recipes. I had most of them printed out, but not that one. It also made great rolls for a chicken dinner.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done playing cards (Crazy Eights and Go Fish) with my grandson. The little dickens beat me 7 games out of 10.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done playing cards (Crazy Eights and Go Fish) with my grandson. The little dickens beat me 7 games out of 10.


 JoAnn don't you just love playing with you grandkids? Mine are so wonderful I could spend all my time playing or teaching the 2 oldest how to bake and do some of the savory dish they love. 
They  make life well worth living.
kades


----------



## JoAnn L.

kadesma said:


> JoAnn don't you just love playing with you grandkids? Mine are so wonderful I could spend all my time playing or teaching the 2 oldest how to bake and do some of the savory dish they love.
> They  make life well worth living.
> kades



You should be here when my granddaughter who is age 12 and grandson who is age 11 play cards with me. Boy, are they out to get grandma. We have such a good time. I wish I had some memories like this of my grandmother ( I only had one grandmother, the other one died 10 years before I was born).


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> You should be here when my granddaughter who is age 12 and grandson who is age 11 play cards with me. Boy, are they out to get grandma. We have such a good time. I wish I had some memories like this of my grandmother ( I only had one grandmother, the other one died 10 years before I was born).



I do a lot of embroidery and crochet. So often when someone sees me working on a project, I always hear, "My grandmother tried to teach me, but I wasn't interested. Now I am sorry." Whether is just playing cards, cooking with them, or a craft, it always gives the children happy memories. 

When my kids had their first child, I told each one that their first job was to make sure they stayed safe and the second one was to give them love and memories to cherish all their lives.


----------



## simonbaker

I got done with work at 4, went in the gym until 6, feeling great. Stopped to pick up taco's on the way home for the daughter & I. On the way home I got stopped by the cop.  Didn't realize it but my liscence plates were expired, ARGH!!!!  $110.00 ticket. What joy.....Got home the daughter is complaining bout cold food then dh calls, crabby.
Bad end to a good day.


----------



## pacanis

simonbaker said:


> I got done with work at 4, went in the gym until 6, feeling great. Stopped to pick up taco's on the way home for the daughter & I. On the way home I got stopped by the cop. Didn't realize it but my liscence plates were expired, ARGH!!!! $110.00 ticket. What joy.....Got home the daughter is complaining bout cold food then dh calls, crabby.
> Bad end to a good day.


 
I would have eaten while he was writing me up 

I stuck my registeration sticker in my cup holder because my license plate was too dirty/wet to put it on at the time. And I totally forgot about it. I ran into the district magistrate at the PO and he pointed out my four month expired plate... and then I remembered the sticker... try putting on a sunbaked sticker that is in three pieces


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> I got done with work at 4, went in the gym until 6, feeling great. Stopped to pick up taco's on the way home for the daughter & I. On the way home I got stopped by the cop.  Didn't realize it but my liscence plates were expired, ARGH!!!!  $110.00 ticket. What joy.....Got home the daughter is complaining bout cold food then dh calls, crabby.
> Bad end to a good day.



Oh crap, SB.  Didn't they send you a reminder?  We get reminders from the license plate place, and send them money, and they send us our stickers.   However, as DH recently discovered, you don't get reminders from the drivers license renewal place.  The TSA agent at the airport spotted it, otherwise we would have never noticed.

 Pac!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I got done with work at 4, went in the gym until 6, feeling great. Stopped to pick up taco's on the way home for the daughter & I. On the way home I got stopped by the cop.  Didn't realize it but my liscence plates were expired, ARGH!!!!  $110.00 ticket. What joy.....Got home the daughter is complaining bout cold food then dh calls, crabby.
> Bad end to a good day.



Concentrate on the good part. You went to the gym! And you had moments when you were feeling great!


----------



## simonbaker

Dragging bad attitude kind of day, thank goodness it's Friday!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Just catching up with the latest posts.  

I ran across an old comment by Alix about shopping and muttering to yourself.  I do it now too, but don't feel like a crazy lady any more as most of the other shoppers are on their ear buds talking away too.  

I mean, they're all talking, so how would anyone know I didn't have a phone too?


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> Just catching up with the latest posts.
> 
> I ran across an old comment by Alix about shopping and muttering to yourself.  I do it now too, but don't feel like a crazy lady any more as most of the other shoppers are on their ear buds talking away too.
> 
> I mean, they're all talking, so how would anyone know I didn't have a phone too?



Indeed.  Tell 'em you're using one of those Invisaline earbud sets.

We're debating whether or not to go out to dinner.  Maybe Korean or Thai.  OK, maybe the chophouse.


----------



## pacanis

Preppin' dinner, watching the NFL Network, counted today's posts here... ok, that didn't take long ... Wishing there was a good movie on the tube tonight. I need to run a line to my kitchen TV so I can Netflix out there...
Thank Gawd for emails


----------



## Alix

Can't you watch Netflix on your iPad pac?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Dragging bad attitude kind of day, thank goodness it's Friday!!!!



Those used to be my PMS days. Only they didn't have a name for it back then. My kids used to say I was "feeling black". They knew to stay away from me on those days.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I used to have a recipe for a stuffing bread. You put the seasonings in it that you would put for a bread stuffing. It was so good. Specially when you toasted it. You could smell the sage. When my computer crashed and I lost everything, I lost all my recipes. I had most of them printed out, but not that one. It also made great rolls for a chicken dinner.



I blogged a recipe for that!  I usually make that for my stuffing, one loaf for stuffing and another for sandwiches!


----------



## bakechef

Rob's gaming store is having a big gaming event with proceeds going to charity.  They are having a bake sale again this year and apparently what I made last year was a big hit, especially the mini pies out of my pie maker.  Those mini pies were an afterthought to use up some apples.

Tonight I made 18 mini apple pies, salty sweet butter pecan cookies and 2 batches of brownies.  When it is all cooled, I'll package it all up.  My shirt looks like I rolled around in flour, LOL!

My new pastry mat is AWESOME, I don't know how I lived this long without one, makes rolling pie crust a breeze.


----------



## pacanis

Alix said:


> Can't you watch Netflix on your iPad pac?


 
Now that you mention it, I know I can. As well as my laptop.
But it's so much easier on the eyes and ears watching a real TV, isn't it?


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Rob's gaming store is having a big gaming event with proceeds going to charity.  They are having a bake sale again this year and apparently what I made last year was a big hit, especially the mini pies out of my pie maker.  Those mini pies were an afterthought to use up some apples.
> 
> Tonight I made 18 mini apple pies, salty sweet butter pecan cookies and 2 batches of brownies.  When it is all cooled, I'll package it all up.  My shirt looks like I rolled around in flour, LOL!
> 
> My new pastry mat is AWESOME, I don't know how I lived this long without one, makes rolling pie crust a breeze.



  If I ate sweets, I would certainly place an order, BC!  Bet they're gorgeous!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Just got off the phone, talked to my brother, sister in law, and my older sister! Christmas is now sorted! My brother and his wife are hosting again this year, they have 4 boys, aged 7,4, and the twins are 2 1/2 so it's much easier for us to go to them than the other way around. Hubs and I are 5 hrs west of their farm, my older sister is 3 hours east from them, and my dad shares a yard with them. My mom and stepdad will be invited, but I doubt they will come. The last time they visited was just after the twins were born in May 2011. I mean, it's my mom and stepdads choice, but it makes me sad.

Either way, hooray! We have plans made, and I can start shopping


----------



## taxlady

Toffiffeezz said:


> Just got off the phone, talked to my brother, sister in law, and my older sister! Christmas is now sorted! My brother and his wife are hosting again this year, they have 4 boys, aged 7,4, and the twins are 2 1/2 so it's much easier for us to go to them than the other way around. Hubs and I are 5 hrs west of their farm, my older sister is 3 hours east from them, and my dad shares a yard with them. My mom and stepdad will be invited, but I doubt they will come. The last time they visited was just after the twins were born in May 2011. I mean, it's my mom and stepdads choice, but it makes me sad.
> 
> Either way, hooray! We have plans made, and I can start shopping


(((Hugs Toffi)))

It probably cuts down on the drama. Might be an idea to invite your mum when your dad won't be there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Toffiffeezz said:


> Just got off the phone, talked to my brother, sister in law, and my older sister! Christmas is now sorted! My brother and his wife are hosting again this year, they have 4 boys, aged 7,4, and the twins are 2 1/2 so it's much easier for us to go to them than the other way around. Hubs and I are 5 hrs west of their farm, my older sister is 3 hours east from them, and my dad shares a yard with them. My mom and stepdad will be invited, but I doubt they will come. The last time they visited was just after the twins were born in May 2011. I mean, it's my mom and stepdads choice, but it makes me sad.
> 
> Either way, hooray! We have plans made, and I can start shopping



Hooray!  Let the shopping begin!


----------



## Cheryl J

Toffiffeezz said:


> Just got off the phone, talked to my brother, sister in law, and my older sister! Christmas is now sorted! My brother and his wife are hosting again this year, they have 4 boys, aged 7,4, and the twins are 2 1/2 so it's much easier for us to go to them than the other way around. Hubs and I are 5 hrs west of their farm, my older sister is 3 hours east from them, and my dad shares a yard with them. My mom and stepdad will be invited, but I doubt they will come. The last time they visited was just after the twins were born in May 2011. I mean, it's my mom and stepdads choice, but it makes me sad.
> 
> Either way, hooray! We have plans made, and I can start shopping



Yay!  Sounds like you are the one to do your best to get the family together.  That can be tricky, huh?    Happy shopping, and make some time for you, too.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Toffi)))  It probably cuts down on the drama. Might be an idea to invite your mum when your dad won't be there.



Thanks tax lady  my mum and dad get on quite well, they've been divorced for 25 years. Mom can be rather passive aggressive, so less drama definitely!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Cheryl J said:


> Yay!  Sounds like you are the one to do your best to get the family together.  That can be tricky, huh?    Happy shopping, and make some time for you, too.



Family is super important to me  Dad is on dialysis now 3 days a week, so we shall go to him, instead of everyone coming here. Lots to coordinate, but fun too.  I solemnly swear I will take a bit of time for a good cup of coffee and a book over the next 6 weeks


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> Rob's gaming store is having a big gaming event with proceeds going to charity.  They are having a bake sale again this year and apparently what I made last year was a big hit, especially the mini pies out of my pie maker.  Those mini pies were an afterthought to use up some apples.
> 
> Tonight I made 18 mini apple pies, salty sweet butter pecan cookies and 2 batches of brownies.  When it is all cooled, I'll package it all up.  My shirt looks like I rolled around in flour, LOL!
> 
> My new pastry mat is AWESOME, I don't know how I lived this long without one, makes rolling pie crust a breeze.



I agree pastry mats are great and also a rolling pin sock or cover.  The rolling pin cover allows you to use less bench flour, less flour equals a tender result.

Could you share the recipe for the salty sweet butter pecan cookies?


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree pastry mats are great and also a rolling pin sock or cover.  The rolling pin cover allows you to use less bench flour, less flour equals a tender result.
> 
> Could you share the recipe for the salty sweet butter pecan cookies?



I wish that I could take credit for the recipe, but I can't!  The owner of the game store is crazy over these, I've had a ton of compliments every time I've made them.

Salty-Sweet Butter Pecan Cookies: King Arthur Flour

I've used all butter instead of half shortening and they came out fine.  The "aging" of the dough overnight is part of their magic.


----------



## Katie H

Earlier start than usual for a Saturday.  We were up at 6:30.  Had showered and had breakfast by 7.  Glenn's already on his way to his son's house to help with some of the last construction work on his huge two-bay garage.  Not your typical 2-car structure.  It's commercial-size, which will allow Kenneth to pursue his car business on the side when he wishes to.

I have some dough in the bread machine doing it's first rise before I turn it into French bread.  As of last night I had orders for 28 loaves.  I'm helping a friend who teaches at the area university.  His class is going to London next month and they are raising spending money for their trip.  They've created a very upscale bake sale concept tailored to people's Thanksgiving meals.  All the goodies are to be delivered to the customers on Monday and Tuesday before Thanksgiving.

They just started selling their items this last Wednesday and if I've already gotten orders for 28 loaves by now, I imagine I'll be quite busy by delivery time.

Today is more of a "test" for me so I can determine how much time I'll have to set aside to fill multiple orders.  I have two bread machines, each of which can process dough for 2 loaves.  In theory I can make 4 loaves in a relatively short time if I stagger their start times.

It's fun for me and the bonus is the awesome way the baking bread makes the house smell.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Yay!  Sounds like you are the one to do your best to get the family together.  That can be tricky, huh?    Happy shopping, and make some time for you, too.



And when you are putting presents under the family tree, put one for yourself. Just label the "To" part and leave the "From" part blank. It tells others you are valuable to someone, even if they don't know who put it there. Let folks think you have a Secret Santa! Anyone who can get the whole fam damily peacefully together deserves a special present.


----------



## Addie

I dropped off the Peter Pumpkin Muffins this morning, rushed back home for that first cup of coffee. After I had collected myself, I went back to the church  The Fair is held in the basement and it is not a big room. It was jammed to the walls. What a great crowd. I stayed long enough to buy a cup of coffee. I usually buy at least one item. But not this time. It was just too crowded. If I feel up to it, I may go back later. They have a food table that you can "take out". So I may get a small potato salad. Or Cole Slaw. Maybe both! Aside from what I bake, I always try to spend a few dollars also. I consider it part of my tithe. 

Right now I am trying to figure out what I can eat right now that is fast and easy. I didn't eat at all yesterday and I do need to get something into me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Earlier start than usual for a Saturday.  We were up at 6:30.  Had showered and had breakfast by 7.  Glenn's already on his way to his son's house to help with some of the last construction work on his huge two-bay garage.  Not your typical 2-car structure.  It's commercial-size, which will allow Kenneth to pursue his car business on the side when he wishes to.
> 
> I have some dough in the bread machine doing it's first rise before I turn it into French bread.  As of last night I had orders for 28 loaves.  I'm helping a friend who teaches at the area university.  His class is going to London next month and they are raising spending money for their trip.  They've created a very upscale bake sale concept tailored to people's Thanksgiving meals.  All the goodies are to be delivered to the customers on Monday and Tuesday before Thanksgiving.
> 
> They just started selling their items this last Wednesday and if I've already gotten orders for 28 loaves by now, I imagine I'll be quite busy by delivery time.
> 
> Today is more of a "test" for me so I can determine how much time I'll have to set aside to fill multiple orders.  I have two bread machines, each of which can process dough for 2 loaves.  In theory I can make 4 loaves in a relatively short time if I stagger their start times.
> 
> It's fun for me and the bonus is the awesome way the baking bread makes the house smell.



That sounds fun Katie, I always had a blast making several things at once and doing the juggling with times, etc.  Frustrating for some, but it's like zen for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

As I look around the house, there's a kabillion things to do: clean off the dining room table that's become a holding center for all things not dining-related; pack up more stuff for Goodwill; pick up all the junk in the sunroom; put away laundry and do more; finish cleaning up the gardens; make a wreath from the evergreen prunings; etc. etc.

So what am I doing?  Of course, watching "Chopped" and playing on DC....


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds fun Katie, I always had a blast making several things at once and doing the juggling with times, etc.  Frustrating for some, but it's like zen for me.



That can be a hard concept for new cooks to grasp. Starting different foods at different times, and yet getting it all on the table at the same time and completely cooked.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> As I look around the house, there's a kabillion things to do: clean off the dining room table that's become a holding center for all things not dining-related; pack up more stuff for Goodwill; pick up all the junk in the sunroom; put away laundry and do more; finish cleaning up the gardens; make a wreath from the evergreen prunings; etc. etc.
> 
> So what am I doing?  Of course, watching "Chopped" and playing on DC....



The kids had all gone out on their own, I could finally use the dining room table for "projects!" Making reindeer candy canes, cutting out quilt squares, etc. There was always a project going on.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That sounds fun Katie, I always had a blast making several things at once and doing the juggling with times, etc.  Frustrating for some, but it's like zen for me.



It is zen for me, too, Fi.  I love to see the counter loaded with stacks of loaves of French bread.  A great feeling of accomplishment and satisfaction.

I get the same feeling of satisfaction from a table filled with freshly washed laundry all stacked and folded.

Yep, I know.  I'm weird.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just got back from the farmer's market, the grocery store (just a few items), and the Feed 'n Seed store. I tried growing carrots from seed but only a few germinated, so I got a fresh package of seed and will try again. I also have some sprouting garlic that needs to go in the ground.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> It is zen for me, too, Fi.  I love to see the counter loaded with stacks of loaves of French bread.  A great feeling of accomplishment and satisfaction.
> 
> I get the same feeling of satisfaction from a table filled with freshly washed laundry all stacked and folded.
> 
> Yep, I know.  I'm weird.



That's why I love Fridays at work.  My two co-workers are gone and I can strew my work over three desks, have three computers running and get so much more work done on my own.  I move all three chairs out of the way and have at it.  ohhmmmmmm....


----------



## Andy M.

The other day SO noticed there is a new Keurig store opening at a local mall.  We thought we'd check it out and maybe get some Grand Opening deals.  Not so.  The K cups worked out to a little over $1 each.  See you later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds like a bum deal for a Keurig store!


----------



## Dawgluver

Went through another box of Mom's stuff.  I was gonna pitch the whole lot without going through it, so glad I didn't.  Most of it was blank greeting cards, but I found a bunch of photos and a number of annual Christmas letters Mom had written, all very witty.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> The other day SO noticed there is a new Keurig store opening at a local mall. We thought we'd check it out and maybe get some Grand Opening deals. Not so. The K cups worked out to a little over $1 each. See you later.


 
Wow. They aren't going to sell many machines if people think they have to pay those prices.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds like a bum deal for a Keurig store!




Well, it's a fancy schmancy mall.  The one "benefit" is they have a good selection and you can mix and match different individual coffees to make a dozen.  Good if you want to try some new coffees without committing to buy 12 or 18 of one flavor.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here ignoring the voice I hear calling me to the kitchen. It is the floor. It wants to feel the broom and hot mop. Sitting here at the computer is more fun.


----------



## Katie H

Whoa!  I've spent most of today gauging how to bake the quantity of  French bread necessary for my friend's fundraiser. Been a challenge but I  think I've gotten a handle on it.

The rest of today has been occupied with assorted chores and odd tasks.

One of my projects today was to create a gift for one of our granddaughters who will be 10 in December.

A number of months ago I came across the cutest little flower arrangement pot(?)/container.  Looks like a cupcake.

Well, I immediately thought of our sweet little girl.  So I got busy with my hot glue gun and some flower "parts" and created some nail polish "flowers."

So...

She'll have her birthday soon and she's into "girlie" stuff.  I thought  we'd give her a nail polish "bouquet."  What do you think?


----------



## Dawgluver

I think it's just precious!  What a great idea, Katie, she'll love it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is adorable!  She will love it!

I made something similar for Shrek, only it had tape measures instead of nail polish.


----------



## simonbaker

Five guys just opened up recently in town, we went to check it out for supper tonight. All was good until I got home & looked up the nutritional info.  almost 700 calories in a small burger & 1/4 order of small fries! argh! I was doing so good all week!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Five guys just opened up recently in town, we went to check it out for supper tonight. All was good until I got home & looked up the nutritional info.  almost 700 calories in a small burger & 1/4 order of small fries! argh! I was doing so good all week!!!



Don't beat yourself up, SB!  You were good all week, nothing wrong with a treat, and 5 Guys is a sometimes meal!  Back on the wagon tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Don't beat yourself up, SB!  You were good all week, nothing wrong with a treat, and 5 Guys is a sometimes meal!  Back on the wagon tomorrow.


Thank you for the comforting words of advice, back to the pool tomorrow.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

5 Guys is for a good burger and fries...not a diet meal.  Mmmm...I need me some 5 Guys, may lift my spirits.  It's absolutely for Mental Wellness that 5 Guys is worth a visit.


----------



## CatPat

I have made another card for Sabrina. I try to bring her nice things when I go to see her and the children.

Now I am relaxing to here.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Don't beat yourself up, SB!  You were good all week, nothing wrong with a treat, and 5 Guys is a sometimes meal!  Back on the wagon tomorrow.



Absolutely. It isn't at if you decided to go crazy with the carbs and calories. Next time you go to a new restaurant, split a dish with hubby or your daughter. Then when you get home you can check out the nutritional values. Or maybe see if they will allow you to order from the children's menu even if you have to pay full price.

I have done that many times as I get overwhelmed when I see too much food on my plate and then I can't even start to eat anything. I don't mind paying the full price as long as I know the serving is something I can handle.


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> Five guys just opened up recently in town, we went to check it out for supper tonight. All was good until I got home & looked up the nutritional info.  almost 700 calories in a small burger & 1/4 order of small fries! argh! I was doing so good all week!!!




If you deduct your normal calorie allowance for dinner the "overage" is really not a big deal.

This is a marathon not a sprint, just keep putting one foot in front of the other!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a bowl of chili with beans, sour cream and cheese then a bowl of chocolate ice cream for dessert.  Was positive my blood sugar would be sky high this morning...it was 97.


----------



## pacanis

That's very colorful, Katie. I'm sure she'll like it for her room.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I had a bowl of chili with beans, sour cream and cheese then a bowl of chocolate ice cream for dessert.  Was positive my blood sugar would be sky high this morning...it was 97.


That is great news!! Every once in a while, I am convinced,  we need treats to keep us sane!


----------



## simonbaker

Aunt Bea said:


> If you deduct your normal calorie allowance for dinner the "overage" is really not a big deal.
> 
> This is a marathon not a sprint, just keep putting one foot in front of the other!


Thank you! That is a very good way of putting things in perspective.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Absolutely. It isn't at if you decided to go crazy with the carbs and calories. Next time you go to a new restaurant, split a dish with hubby or your daughter. Then when you get home you can check out the nutritional values. Or maybe see if they will allow you to order from the children's menu even if you have to pay full price.
> 
> I have done that many times as I get overwhelmed when I see too much food on my plate and then I can't even start to eat anything. I don't mind paying the full price as long as I know the serving is something I can handle.


Good food for thought, thanks for the advice addie!


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> That's very colorful, Katie. I'm sure she'll like it for her room.



I'm sure she'll keep it as a decoration for a while but when she's ready to use the polish, all she has to do is to pry/peel the bottoms of the bottles from the hot glue inside the calyx.  Her "blossoms" will be gone but she can have colorful nails.


----------



## pacanis

I could have sworn I had a box of brownie mix in the cupboard... so I'm sitting here debating going to the town store to pick up a box. I was really looking forward to some brownies today. Perfect timing really, since my Brownies have a bye week today. Some kind of "brownies" today would be nice.

I just returned from the city where Giant Eagle was having a sale on lobster tails. Perfect timing, since I will need a couple soon.


----------



## simonbaker

I have 1 swimming lesson left on Tuesday, I need to go & pick up some small gift for my instructor. Does anyone have any good ideas?


----------



## bakechef

Roaming around IKEA, what a fun store.  Looks like we'll only spend a couple hundred today...


----------



## pacanis

Wow. It absolutely amazed me there are so few brownie recipe on this site. My advanced search turned up only about eight threads. Fortunately someone posted an easy recipe called Brownies Cockaigne and I have all the ingredients. 
So right now I am waiting for two eggs to come up to room temp...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Wow. It absolutely amazed me there are so few brownie recipe on this site. My advanced search turned up only about eight threads. Fortunately someone posted an easy recipe called Brownies Cockaigne and I have all the ingredients.
> *So right now I am waiting for two eggs to come up to room temp...*



You've cracked them into a bowl to speed the process, right?


----------



## pacanis

Right now I am watching that wonderful vehicle for Justine Bateman called Satisfaction 
I didn't recall Liam Neeson being in it. This movie obviously launched his career


----------



## Andy M.

No football to watch!
No baseball to watch!

What's to become of me, what's to become of me! 

Just finished cleaning up after breakfast and SO's baking endeavor.  Waiting to pick her up from the dealer when she drops her car off for service.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> No football to watch!
> No baseball to watch!
> 
> What's to become of me, what's to become of me!
> 
> Just finished cleaning up after breakfast and SO's baking endeavor.  Waiting to pick her up from the dealer when she drops her car off for service.



I think I saw someone playing basketball last night...


----------



## Aunt Bea

simonbaker said:


> I have 1 swimming lesson left on Tuesday, I need to go & pick up some small gift for my instructor. Does anyone have any good ideas?



How about skin lotion or anti chlorine shampoo.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I think I saw someone playing basketball last night...



Me too.  On the 11:00 news.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat.  Just called the juror hotline, and there IS a trial, and I DO have to report for jury duty on Tuesday.  When I've been called before, most of the time there was no trial.  Only had to appear once.  

 Drat.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hopefully it will go quickly, Dawg.  So far I have never had to appear.  I probably shouldn't have said that.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Me too.  On the 11:00 news.



Having sports withdrawal symptoms, are you?


----------



## pacanis

Well, they aren't as thick as I like, but I think they came out.


----------



## Addie

A wave of sleepiness has washed over me. So I am going to make some Angel Hair pasta with butter and a smattering of sauce. Then I am going to try to take a nap.


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> Well, they aren't as thick as I like, but I think they came out.



My brownie recipe made in an 8x8 pan comes out nice and thick.  It's on this site.


----------



## pacanis

bakechef said:


> My brownie recipe made in an 8x8 pan comes out nice and thick. It's on this site.


 
A link would be nice.
Like I said, very little turned up when doing an advanced search using "brownie" in the title. It surprised me.
And I know LP Beier posted a brownie recipe here, but dang if I could find it using her name and the word brownie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Try Brownies with an "s"


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Sundance and rocking to Tommy. I still remember seeing that in the theater.

Could have sworn I tried that, PF, but I'll give your link a try.


----------



## pacanis

ahhh... you meant to try a Google search here...
I was using the forum's advanced search. My bad. I should have known better.
But the brownies are baked and that's what I am eating tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

After a quick trip to the store, we all decided to get the lawn done. What a great feeling to have all of those leaves raked & picked up. It took the 3 of us about 4 hours before it started getting dark. Had previously put a pot roast in the oven, it sure smelled good when we came in, just about ready for supper.


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> A link would be nice.
> Like I said, very little turned up when doing an advanced search using "brownie" in the title. It surprised me.
> And I know LP Beier posted a brownie recipe here, but dang if I could find it using her name and the word brownie



Here you go!  I posted that from my phone and it can be a pain to cut and paste a link.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/bakechefs-brownies-78936.html


----------



## bakechef

The IKEA trip was awesome, got some odds and ends, but the larger purchases are what got us excited!

We got a hall cabinet for our entry that has 4 tilt out sections that will hold at least 12 pairs of shoes, there is also a drawer in the top to store mail.  It's nice and slim and attaches to the wall which makes it more space efficient and accommodates the molding along the floor so it will be nice and snug against the wall.  Rob has been wanting a hall table for our entry, but I've been resistant because I wanted something with more function that just a surface to collect junk!  

I got one of their famous Poang chairs and ottoman for the bedroom, they are so comfy and I've wanted one for a while.

I had set aside some Visa gift cards from the wedding and it was so fun using them for house stuff!


----------



## taxlady

That does sound like fun BC. We spent wedding gift money at Ikea too.


----------



## pacanis

bakechef said:


> Here you go! I posted that from my phone and it can be a pain to cut and paste a link.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f102/bakechefs-brownies-78936.html


 

Thanks!
I wasn't very happy with the other recipe at all. Chocolaty, but thin and did not cut well, broke apart.


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> Thanks!
> I wasn't very happy with the other recipe at all. Chocolaty, but thin and did not cut well, broke apart.



I cool these a bit and then pop in the fridge for a couple hours.  I make a parchment sling and just lift them out after chilling.  Put them on a cutting board and cut with a big knife, this makes nice, neat brownies.  I've made them for numerous bake sales where I want them to look nice.


----------



## pacanis

I will give it a try next time.


----------



## CatPat

I'm trying to learn contractions. I'm also baking pumpkin bread for to freeze and keep until my parents arrive. I want to surprise them!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

Kicking back and resting so I can hit the ground running tomorrow...big day making French bread.  Orders for 30+ loaves so far and, as of today, I've made 10.  They're in the freezer.  If I press both my bread machines into service early tomorrow morning, they should be able to handle kneading and the first rise of another 10, if I stagger their cycles.  On Thursday I'll deliver this group of 20 to my friend who is conducting the fundraiser.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Letting everything I learned today either soak in or leak out...we'll know tomorrow which it is.  Relaxing, waiting for Shrek to call.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pondering.  I was actually excited about jury duty this morning.  Criminal case. Had my Kindle at the ready for down times.  All of us potential jurors showed up, but after 2 hours the defendant didn't, so we were dismissed.  Now the guy has a warrant for failure to appear, and is in really big trouble!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to The Voice, jumping up and down when they announce who's been saved, eating a pear and giggling over Shrek telling me the cats are still looking for me.  Apparently Latté thinks I'm closed up in the bedroom.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Pondering.  I was actually excited about jury duty this morning.  Criminal case. Had my Kindle at the ready for down times.  All of us potential jurors showed up, but after 2 hours the defendant didn't, so we were dismissed.  Now the guy has a warrant for failure to appear, and is in really big trouble!



Was wondering how that went, dawgluver.    Yikes...yeah he is in DS now, even worse than before.


----------



## pacanis

I'll be firing up the smoker in a couple hours. I've got some Canadian bacon to make.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

E-mailing back and forth with Shrek, trying to wake up...have to call my co-worker in a few minutes to wake her up.

After class today there is a group of us headed to Costco...they say the store here is twice as big as the one in Missoula.   Yes, I go on a vacay to visit Costco...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> E-mailing back and forth with Shrek, trying to wake up...have to call my co-worker in a few minutes to wake her up.
> 
> After class today there is a group of us headed to Costco...they say the store here is twice as big as the one in Missoula.   Yes, I go on a vacay to visit Costco...



If you ever come visit me, we have to go to Ikea. Ours is the biggest one in North America.

I'm trying to wake up. I have a Danish Club lunch today and I have to drop off the car to have the winter wheels with the snow tires put on the car. It's a short walk from Swedish Auto to the Royal Canadian Legion, where we have the luncheons.

I'm waiting to hear if they need me to print out the financial reports. The president was going to do that, but his internet connection is down, so he can't access them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie H said:


> Whoa!  I've spent most of today gauging how to bake the quantity of  French bread necessary for my friend's fundraiser. Been a challenge but I  think I've gotten a handle on it.
> 
> The rest of today has been occupied with assorted chores and odd tasks.
> 
> One of my projects today was to create a gift for one of our granddaughters who will be 10 in December.
> 
> A number of months ago I came across the cutest little flower arrangement pot(?)/container.  Looks like a cupcake.
> 
> Well, I immediately thought of our sweet little girl.  So I got busy with my hot glue gun and some flower "parts" and created some nail polish "flowers."
> 
> So...
> 
> She'll have her birthday soon and she's into "girlie" stuff.  I thought  we'd give her a nail polish "bouquet."  What do you think?




Oh my goodness my 12 year old granddaughter would love one of those. You have given me a great idea. Thanks, Jo


----------



## pacanis

I just finally got around to firing up the smoker. I had forgotten about the bacon needing to dry out in the refrigerator a bit (unwrapped), hence the delay.
So now I'm hoping 3/4 chimney will see it through. It's cold out there.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawg, speaking of jury duty, I'm sitting here thinking "I'm free at last" after a solid week. I was put on a jury late last Wed. and we came to a verdict just before noon today. I counted up today how many times I have been called over the years, and I have shown up 21 times and served on four criminal trials including this one. I don't begrudge any time I've served, but stick a fork in me, I'm done.
I'll turn 70 next month (gulp, shudder) and in this state one is no longer required to serve if one doesn't feel up to it at that age. I still feel up to snorkeling, but it's time to retire my "juror" badge and let them call someone else.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa!  Kayelle, most folks NEVER get called for jury duty!  I thought I was special as I've been called 5 times.  A Latina friend told me that when she lived in CA, she kept getting called too, 3 times, and chalked it up to being a minority.

Yep, I think you're done!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawg, there was a 67 yr old man on this jury who had never seen the inside of a courtroom and had never been called to serve before. I haven't a 
clue why I've been called so many times as I've sure never won any lottery, as mush as I've tried. 
I was nearly sure I would be eliminated from jury selection this time when I told them that Steve sometimes flies for Civil Air Patrol, along the Mexican border in conjunction with the DEA, and this was a drug case. People are often eliminated if they have an uncle in law enforcement for pete sake.


----------



## simonbaker

Happy I just got my computor back from the shop, now I am ready for bed & to tired to enjoy it!


----------



## Dawgluver

OK.  Kayelle, I follow your blog, and there is NO WAY you will be 70 next month.  You need to recheck your birth certificate.  My grandma was 70, a long time ago, and you don't look like my grandma!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> OK.  Kayelle, I follow your blog, and there is NO WAY you will be 70 next month.  You need to recheck your birth certificate.  My grandma was 70, a long time ago, and you don't look like my grandma!



Your check is in the mail Dawg... 
Having another birthday always beats the alternative. 


*SMOOCH........*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last day of class tomorrow, so I'm ready for bed.  Not looking forward to the drive home afterwards.  It's going to be a long day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drive safely, PF!


----------



## Addie

Well PF, I finally got the message. I actually took my full dose of my Vicodin today. Two pills, tid. Not because of my foot. That is feeling much better. But because of my hip. Which is the original reason for the prescription. I am walking off balance to accommodate my foot and that has my hip bone grinding on itself. Bone on bone. Nothing was helping to relieve the pain once it started. Not even sitting or lying down to give my hip a rest. Once the pain started, it got real good. It took a while, but lesson finally learned. 

For the past six years one of the main reasons I was taking them less frequently than prescribed was because I didn't want to become dependent on them for pain management. After all, I should be able to handle pain. I have always had a very high tolerance for pain. I always had in the back of my mind that if I only asked for refills less than was prescribed, it would let Winthrop know that I was not selling them on the street, (a BIG problem in Boston) and that I didn't really need them. Just occasionally when I over extended myself and ignored the obvious. 

The Pirate once told me he could find pain meds on the street from an elderly person quicker than a dealer. Specially at the end of the month when their funds are running low. That is scary.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last day of class tomorrow, so I'm ready for bed.  Not looking forward to the drive home afterwards.  It's going to be a long day.



 One for you and your travels. Stop frequently for rest and stretching. Will be waiting to hear you made it home safely!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, that is what they are for, to help you move.  Until you can weight bear on the toe, you should take them as often as you can, once you are moving better, then you can back off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> One for you and your travels. Stop frequently for rest and stretching. Will be waiting to hear you made it home safely!



It's only a 2 hour drive, but it is at the end of an 8 hour class day and I'm awake three hours before that.  We will stop.  Two older ladies riding in the car...we will have to stop to potty.  Thanks, Addie!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's only a 2 hour drive, but it is at the end of an 8 hour class day and I'm awake three hours before that.  We will stop.  Two older ladies riding in the car...we will have to stop to potty.  Thanks, Addie!



Roll down the windows and start singing to the windshield!

_...I want a hippopotamus for Christmas
          Only a hippopotamus will do
          Don't want a doll
          No dinky tinker toy
          I want a hippopotamus to play with and enjoy! 
_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Roll down the windows and start singing to the windshield!
> 
> _...I want a hippopotamus for Christmas
> Only a hippopotamus will do
> Don't want a doll
> No dinky tinker toy
> I want a hippopotamus to play with and enjoy!
> _



Thanks, Aunt Bea!
An open window would be heaven...but my co-worker is cold in a room at 70°F  I'll be careful.


----------



## Andy M.

*The Bird Is The Word*

Today is backup turkey day.  Last Saturday I bought a 13 pound cheapo turkey (59¢/Lb) and put it in the fridge to defrost.  This morning my plan was to cut it up, roast the stock making parts and then make stock.  I also planned to get two meals of turkey breast and one of thighs out of the deal.  All this for less than $8.00.  

I gathered my tools and cut the bag open in the sink.  A most suspicious looking thick brown liquid oozed out of the cavity into the sink.  I thought the bird was spoiled.  Never saw a thick brown liquid in a frozen turkey before.  Turns out it was a packet of gravy base.

All surfaces and tools have been decontaminated and I'm enjoying a cup of coffee and waiting for the bones to roast.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Today is backup turkey day.  Last Saturday I bought a 13 pound cheapo turkey (59¢/Lb) and put it in the fridge to defrost.  This morning my plan was to cut it up, roast the stock making parts and then make stock.  I also planned to get two meals of turkey breast and one of thighs out of the deal.  All this for less than $8.00.
> 
> I gathered my tools and cut the bag open in the sink.  A most suspicious looking thick brown liquid oozed out of the cavity into the sink.  I thought the bird was spoiled.  Never saw a thick brown liquid in a frozen turkey before.  Turns out it was a packet of gravy base.
> 
> All surfaces and tools have been decontaminated and I'm enjoying a cup of coffee and waiting for the bones to roast.



That must have been an unpleasant surprise. Glad to hear it was just gravy base.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Today is backup turkey day.  Last Saturday I bought a 13 pound cheapo turkey (59¢/Lb) and put it in the fridge to defrost.  This morning my plan was to cut it up, roast the stock making parts and then make stock.  I also planned to get two meals of turkey breast and one of thighs out of the deal.  All this for less than $8.00.
> 
> I gathered my tools and cut the bag open in the sink.  A most suspicious looking thick brown liquid oozed out of the cavity into the sink.  I thought the bird was spoiled.  Never saw a thick brown liquid in a frozen turkey before.  Turns out it was a packet of gravy base.
> 
> All surfaces and tools have been decontaminated and I'm enjoying a cup of coffee and waiting for the bones to roast.



Last year I bought an inexpensive turkey breast (cheap ) and it had a two pound bag of gravy base tucked inside!  

Those things should be against the law!  When I deducted the two pounds of water and cornstarch from the weight of the turkey breast and recalculated the price it was no longer a bargain!  Now I read the package like a detective!  

How dare they take advantage of me when I'm doing my best to take advantage of them, the very idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Home, I'm home!  Drive was dry.  Shrek missed me, I started missing him this morning.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aunt Bea said:


> Last year I bought an inexpensive turkey breast (cheap ) and it had a two pound bag of gravy base tucked inside!
> 
> Those things should be against the law!  When I deducted the two pounds of water and cornstarch from the weight of the turkey breast and recalculated the price it was no longer a bargain!  Now I read the package like a detective!
> 
> How dare they take advantage of me when I'm doing my best to take advantage of them, the very idea!



 Isn't that the truth!  LOL


----------



## Cheryl J

Bet you're glad to be home safe and sound, Princess.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Home, I'm home!  Drive was dry.  Shrek missed me, I started missing him this morning.



Aaw, glad you made it home safe and that you guys missed each other.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Bet you're glad to be home safe and sound, Princess.



Yes, nothing like being able to relax...i.e. remove clothing, rummage through the fridge...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Aaw, glad you made it home safe and that you guys missed each other.



I'm getting better, I used to miss him after one day...took me three days


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm getting better, I used to miss him after one day...took me three days



How I know the feeling!   Welcome home, PF!

I'm cleaning up for the cleaning lady, who will hopefully come tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> How I know the feeling!   Welcome home, PF!
> 
> I'm cleaning up for the cleaning lady, who will hopefully come tomorrow.



Just think...I spent almost 4 days 147 miles closer to where you live...


----------



## Andy M.

Welcome home.  Enjoy your weekend.  ...and don't forget to fill out your expense report.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just think...I spent almost 4 days 147 miles closer to where you live...



Shoot.  I could have made up the spare room!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, that is what they are for, to help you move.  Until you can weight bear on the toe, you should take them as often as you can, once you are moving better, then you can back off.



One of the side effect of the toe mishap is that the calf leg on the bad toe leg and the thigh muscles in the other one are so sore. All because I am walking (what little there is) off balance. But the toe feels fine today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Welcome home.  Enjoy your weekend.  ...and don't forget to fill out your expense report.



I asked Shrek if he wanted to see what I put on his credit card for the trip...I used it for gas and meals, he shuddered and said shakily, "Yes".

I didn't know until this morning that the boss had put the room on her credit card.  I put $87 on the card, I will be reimbursed for the meals ($58) and .50 cents a mile at 302 miles round trip.  I'll be getting back more than I spent.

Hmmm...he still hasn't asked for his card back


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I asked Shrek if he wanted to see what I put on his credit card for the trip...I used it for gas and meals, he shuddered and said shakily, "Yes".
> 
> I didn't know until this morning that the boss had put the room on her credit card.  I put $87 on the card, I will be reimbursed for the meals ($58) and .50 cents a mile at 302 miles round trip.  I'll be getting back more than I spent.
> 
> Hmmm...he still hasn't asked for his card back


You get more for the mileage than it costs in gas to cover wear and tear on the car.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm glad you're home safe, PF.  I hope you get plenty of time to unwind before going back to work.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...and .50 cents a mile at 302 miles round trip.  I'll be getting back more than I spent...




PF, the IRS mileage allowance for business travel is 56.5¢/mile.  Since you are being reimbursed 50¢/mile you can claim the remainder on your taxes if you itemize.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work this morning for a few hours and then the weekend.  I don't plan on being there very long, just long enough to get the office organized after two of us being gone all week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> PF, the IRS mileage allowance for business travel is 56.5¢/mile.  Since you are being reimbursed 50¢/mile you can claim the remainder on your taxes if you itemize.



Thanks for that info, Andy!  I'll hand the receipt over to H&R Block.


----------



## pacanis

Andy's last name is Block? 

I trimmed down some bushes this morning, Dogwoods or something that were getting way to big. And I cut and pulled out all of the red berry thorn bushes from one of my lilac bushes. I have quite the pile of thorny branches I'm wondering what to do with. I can either load them into my pickup and take them to the township burn pile or try to pick them up with my tractor and take them out back to my brush pile. Either way I know it will not be without incident.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Andy's last name is Block?
> 
> I trimmed down some bushes this morning, Dogwoods or something that were getting way to big. And I cut and pulled out all of the red berry thorn bushes from one of my lilac bushes. I have quite the pile of thorny branches I'm wondering what to do with. I can either load them into my pickup and take them to the township burn pile or try to pick them up with my tractor and take them out back to my brush pile. Either way I know it will not be without incident.


Sounds like a real pain in the patooty.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!

I'm heading to the bank and then to work.  I _plan_ on being back home in 4 hours...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Andy's last name is Block? ...




Yes, and my first name is Mental.


----------



## Katie H

Someone must've put a dollar's worth of quarters in me and wound me up this morning.  I'm goin' like the Energizer bunny.

So far all the vacuuming and dusting are done; all the tile floors (both bathrooms, utility room, kitchen) have been mopped; two loaves of French bread are baking, with two more ready to go in when those come out; the third load of laundry is in its final spin, one load is in the dryer and the other is on the line outside; I'm about to shape a couple dozen potato rolls so they can finish their rise and get baked, then I'll prep our thick pork chops for stuffed pork chops as tonight's dinner.  We don't have anything for dessert so, as long as the oven's on, I'll look for something to bake while the bread dough is rising.

I now have everything on hand to put in my daughter's Christmas box so I think I'll wrap those gifts up and pack the box to be mailed next week.  Her birthday is November 28th so I may as well include her birthday present, too.  Her husband's birthday is December 4th and I'll put his in, too.  May as well ship one box.  Their box is the only one we'll have to ship this year.  Makes life a lot easier and less costly.


----------



## pacanis

Well that didn't go as expected, I managed to scoop up all the branches (some of these thorny things were 1" thick) and get them out back without scratching myself this time. Which is good, because my face is just healing from when I was "surveying" the situation earlier this week. Sometimes things go just like you want and not like you expect them to.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Andy's last name is Block?
> 
> I trimmed down some bushes this morning, Dogwoods or something that were getting way to big. And I cut and pulled out all of the red berry thorn bushes from one of my lilac bushes. I have quite the pile of thorny branches I'm wondering what to do with. I can either load them into my pickup and take them to the township burn pile or try to pick them up with my tractor and take them out back to my brush pile. Either way I know it will not be without incident.



Wear heavy thick gloves. You don't want a couple of thorns in that trigger finger.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Someone must've put a dollar's worth of quarters in me and wound me up this morning.  I'm goin' like the Energizer bunny.
> 
> So far all the vacuuming and dusting are done; all the tile floors (both bathrooms, utility room, kitchen) have been mopped; two loaves of French bread are baking, with two more ready to go in when those come out; the third load of laundry is in its final spin, one load is in the dryer and the other is on the line outside; I'm about to shape a couple dozen potato rolls so they can finish their rise and get baked, then I'll prep our thick pork chops for stuffed pork chops as tonight's dinner.  We don't have anything for dessert so, as long as the oven's on, I'll look for something to bake while the bread dough is rising.
> 
> I now have everything on hand to put in my daughter's Christmas box so I think I'll wrap those gifts up and pack the box to be mailed next week.  Her birthday is November 28th so I may as well include her birthday present, too.  Her husband's birthday is December 4th and I'll put his in, too.  May as well ship one box.  Their box is the only one we'll have to ship this year.  Makes life a lot easier and less costly.



Katie, do you use the boxes that the Post Office provide? No matter the weight, it is just a flat fee for postage. I regularly mail a package to Georgia every few weeks and always use their boxes. I even purchase and print out the label right at home. The P.O. program has the recipients name on file and all I have to do is type in her first name and the rest just shows up and fills in automatic for me. All I have to do is check which size box I am mailing. I pay for the postage through PayPal. I love the system.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Taking it easy today. Woke up with a migraine and all the lovely side effects to go with it. May do some laundry later, we'll see how I feel


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> Katie, do you use the boxes that the Post Office provide? No matter the weight, it is just a flat fee for postage. I regularly mail a package to Georgia every few weeks and always use their boxes. I even purchase and print out the label right at home. The P.O. program has the recipients name on file and all I have to do is type in her first name and the rest just shows up and fills in automatic for me. All I have to do is check which size box I am mailing. I pay for the postage through PayPal. I love the system.



No, Addie, I rarely use the boxes provided by the post office.  That's usually because, and in this case, the items are way too big to fit in even their largest box.

I do all my postal service mailing online in a manner similar to what you've described.  I'm able to print out my addressed label, pay the fee and the mail carrier picks it up at our door.  I hardly ever go to the post office, especially this time of the year when it can be a real madhouse.

Another reason I do it this way is due to the postal shutdowns, our local post office (about 5 houses down from us) closed well over a year ago and the nearest one (about 15 miles away) has very, very limited hours and days that it is open.  The next full service post office in about 22 miles from us.  Except for our little neighborhood facility, the other two are in a direction I hardly ever go.

I'm an efficient packer and try to send things that are not too bulky and don't weigh a lot.  For example, we'll see some of the grandchildren in Georgia for the holidays and I've purchased some dumbbell weights for one of the grandsons.  Good year to deliver something like that rather than mail it.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Home, I'm home!  Drive was dry.  Shrek missed me, I started missing him this morning.


Glad to hear that you made it safe & sound.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got home from work and cleaned out my cottage cheese container Fibber McGee cupboard, replacing and recycling all the mishmash plastic containers with a really good deal I got from Dining Downloads.  Half price Rubbermaid containers, all stackable, with snap together lids.  I checked today, now they're all back up to full price.

DH highly doubted that I could get all the Rubbermaids into the cupboard.  Ha!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Got home from work and cleaned out my cottage cheese container Fibber McGee cupboard, replacing and recycling all the mishmash plastic containers with a really good deal I got from Dining Downloads.  Half price Rubbermaid containers, all stackable, with snap together lids.  I checked today, now they're all back up to full price.
> 
> DH highly doubted that I could get all the Rubbermaids into the cupboard.  Ha!



Feels good, right?  I got all new plastics and forbade Shrek using them in the microwave, not a one of them is discolored, melted or warped.


----------



## Cheryl J

Toffiffeezz said:


> Taking it easy today. Woke up with a migraine and all the lovely side effects to go with it. May do some laundry later, we'll see how I feel



Hope you are feeling better by now, Toffi.  Not fun.  :-(


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Got home from work and cleaned out my cottage cheese container Fibber McGee cupboard, replacing and recycling all the mishmash plastic containers with a really good deal I got from Dining Downloads.  Half price Rubbermaid containers, all stackable, with snap together lids.  I checked today, now they're all back up to full price.
> 
> DH highly doubted that I could get all the Rubbermaids into the cupboard.  Ha!



I just did that recently.  Oy...the mismatched orphans I found.   I love when everything finally matches up in nice stackable storables.  

I'll have to check out Dining Downloads.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Feels good, right?  I got all new plastics and forbade Shrek using them in the microwave, not a one of them is discolored, melted or warped.



Yes!  DH keeps opening up the cupboard and marveling.  Nothing tumbles out.  He initially told me I'd made a really stupid purchase, and that he couldn't believe I bought them.  How could I not?  42 pieces!  They were half price!

He gets to bag and cook his own crow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I just did that recently.  Oy...the mismatched orphans I found.   I love when everything finally matches up in nice stackable storables.
> 
> I'll have to check out Dining Downloads.



Sadly, Cheryl, it was a one day deal, and the price went back to regular, but Dining Downloads (a direct link to Amazon) does have some amazing deals.  You usually have just one day to get them.  Great deals on Kindle and regular books too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the info, Dawg, I'll have to check there often for their deals.  I'm a container fanatic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I've spent more time than I wanted to on the phone and 'puter.  Got a call yesterday eve from the realtor who's selling Mom's house, she heard a noise in the finished basement, went to look, and there was a spewing of water.  She turned off a valve, and the spewing stopped.  She gave me phone numbers for a trusted water cleanup guy and a plumber.  I called them, things should be righted shortly.

I live several states away, and really appreciate the realtor's quick actions and recs.  What a mess this could have been!  And the 'puter wouldn't allow a contract scan with a signature.  And of course, my printer ran out of ink.

Small towns are awesome.  I am amazed that they accepted my nonsigned contract for the cleanup, and are so honest and helpful.  My realtor is around my age, but I plan to adopt her.


----------



## CatPat

I'm researching the costs of learning how to fly an airplane. There are many levels to the lessons; everything is in steps from a single-engine propeller engine to a four-engine jet. 

I wonder if I were to join the US Air Force would they teach me this? Do you have to be born in the USA to join the US Air Force?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm researching the costs of learning how to fly an airplane. There are many levels to the lessons; everything is in steps from a single-engine propeller engine to a four-engine jet.
> 
> I wonder if I were to join the US Air Force would they teach me this? Do you have to be born in the USA to join the US Air Force?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



No you don't. Some of our greatest heroes have been men and women born in other countries. And as a college graduate, you would qualify for officers training. I would suggest that you talk to a recruiter. *Just don't allow them to talk you into signing before you leave.* Make it quite clear you are only there for information. You will need to change your major in school. That is something the recruiter can tell you all about. Journalism doesn't quite give you the background you will need to be a pilot. Fine, if you are going to be just a paper pusher and write reports all day. 

In this country the only job you can not hold is President. Sorry, you have to be born here to attain that goal. Good luck and let us know what you find out. 

Usually around graduation time, there are recruiters floating around the campus.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> I'm researching the costs of learning how to fly an airplane. There are many levels to the lessons; everything is in steps from a single-engine propeller engine to a four-engine jet.
> 
> I wonder if I were to join the US Air Force would they teach me this? Do you have to be born in the USA to join the US Air Force?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



It's quite expensive to learn how to fly a plane, as I'm sure you're finding out! 

Yes, the Air Force will teach you to fly, if you qualify to be a pilot; qualifying standards, both physical and mental, are high, and it's very competitive. The other four services (Army, Navy, Marines and Coast Guard) have pilots, too, for flying fighter jets, transport planes, or helicopters. In exchange for that expensive training, you're expected to volunteer your service to the military, which can include combat or flying into dangerous places, for at least eight years. You may sign up for two, four or six years (not as a pilot, though), but you have to serve the remainder in the National Guard or Reserves in order to make the eight years. And when you're in the National Guard or Reserves, you're subject to being called back to active duty at any time.

This page - Military Service Commitments - What is a Military Service Commitment? - says Air Force pilots have to serve a minimum of 12 years, so the AF gets its money's worth for that expensive training  You can retire with a pension at 20 years of service, so many military people I have known felt that, once you've served 12, what's another 8 to get the pension and Veterans Administration health care for life? If you're, say 25 when you join and 37 at the end of the 12 years of service, another 8 years will bring you to 45 years old. Plenty of time then to go back to school for that journalism degree and a second career 

Definitely talk to a recruiter and, as Addie said, don't sign anything at all at your first visit. It would be a good idea to take a friend with you as well.

Going into military service is a major commitment. My husband was in the Navy for four years and we have lots of friends and family who have served for much longer. It can be a very difficult life, because your life belongs to the military. As my mom told me, when I complained about DH being away at sea for 2.5 years of the first four years of our marriage: "If they had wanted you (the military member) to have a family, they'd have issued you one."


----------



## pacanis

I ordered some of that fog chaser coffee this morning. I finally checked into Kienna pods earlier in the week and shipping would have brought them to over a buck a pod. Ouch.
And I just finished two glorious Canadian bacon sandwiches. I may make another...
Now it's a Rich Man, Poor Man extravaganza until tonight's football game.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The TV just said, "Football"...I'm going to go sort laundry and head out to play in the laundromat.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I ordered some of that fog chaser coffee this morning. I finally checked into Kienna pods earlier in the week and shipping would have brought them to over a buck a pod. Ouch.
> And I just finished two glorious Canadian bacon sandwiches. I may make another...
> Now it's a Rich Man, Poor Man extravaganza until tonight's football game.



Tomorrow night the Pats are going to be playing. Anyone making a special dish for that game?


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Tomorrow night the Pats are going to be playing. Anyone making a special dish for that game?


 
Not that game.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Not that game.



Andy, do you hear that? Humpf!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, do you hear that? Humpf!




The man is a Cleveland Browns fan.  Have some pity.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> The man is a Cleveland Browns fan. Have some pity.


 
Don't make me Google a picture of Mr T 
We've got you in 2-3 weeks I believe.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Don't make me Google a picture of Mr T
> We've got you in 2-3 weeks I believe.



Well since the idea is to make the food of the opposing team, I would suggest a New England Boiled Dinner with a smoked shoulder, potatoes, carrots, turnips and any other root veggie, or some Clam Chowda with Oysterette crackers. (Only the blue bloods on Beacon Hill add the H.)


----------



## pacanis

Got it covered Ads.


----------



## taxlady

We are celebrating Stirling's  birthday a day early. We have asked friends to join us at the Old Dublin Pub. We are celebrating early because it's a Sunday and people have to work tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Went a saw a movie w the daughter, kicking back & relaxing on a Sunday night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté was helping me wrap Christmas presents.  She now has some paper and ribbon to play with.  A couple of the packages have teeth marks in the ribbon...


----------



## kadesma

picking up after the girls and grandkids. boy am I pooped. dialysis  at 6 a.m. tomorrow yuk 
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cardio appointment tomorrow, in which I'm either going to fire her or get her to pay attention to what I have to say.  Then another appointment, after that I will be coming home and going to bed.  Stress is not being my friend lately.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cardio appointment tomorrow, in which I'm either going to fire her or get her to pay attention to what I have to say. Then another appointment, after that I will be coming home and going to bed. Stress is not being my friend lately.


 I have an app with the doc who keeps wrapping my leg!! I'm so sick of that man and his one more time crap I could just scream last time I sat in the car and cried and the stress is really getting to  me to! 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I have an app with the doc who keeps wrapping my leg!! I'm so sick of that man and his one more time crap I could just scream last time I sat in the car and cried and the stress is really getting to  me to!
> ma



I'm so sorry, Ma!  But not so sorry that I don't want your leg to be better.  I know, selfish of me.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm so sorry, Ma! But not so sorry that I don't want your leg to be better. I know, selfish of me.


 No not selfish, it's nice to know someone cares big time I'll be thinking of you and your app. Wishing you all the best sweetie.
hugs
ma


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> No not selfish, it's nice to know someone cares big time I'll be thinking of you and your app. Wishing you all the best sweetie.
> hugs
> ma



Kadesma, I am sitting here with my leg all wrapped up and a boot on my foot. I broke a small bone in my foot and kept quiet about it. The last thing I wanted was this. I figured if I stayed off it, eventually it would heal. But today I had an appointment with a new foot doctor. I sort of mentioned it to him, that I think I sprained it. So danged if he didn't have x-ray equipment right there in his office. Sure enough, the break showed right up. I am so pissed at myself. I should have kept my mouth shut, yet I know I did the right thing. So for the next six weeks, it will be weekly trips to the foot doctor for more x-rays and a checkup. On the x-ray you could see the scar on the bone from the previous break. So the chances of healing right on its own was almost nil. I would end up with a limp. So I sit here pissed at myself and yet I know I did the right thing. Danged if I do and danged if I don't. 

Take care of that leg. I ended up in a wheelchair for four months and major surgery to put a graft on my leg.


----------



## Katie H

As much as the smell of bread baking is wonderful, I'm at olfactory overload with that.  Ten loaves of French bread on Friday, 12 on Saturday and another 10 yesterday and, so far 8 today.  It's nice to smell the fragrance of sauteeing onions and beef as I prepare for tonight's supper.

There's something about the "promise" of something good when I smell onions cooking.

So..."what I'm doing" is relishing in the fragrance of the prep for tonight's supper, then I'm going to sit down, put my feet up and listen to an audio book.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching the tube. Catching up on all the football I missed yesterday because I was watching Rich Man, Poor Man.
This morning I fixed a fence. The wind blew so hard last night it snapped a 4x4 post off at ground level. It's miserable here. Which is why I am sitting inside.


----------



## Andy M.

I thought I had a slow leak in a tire so I took the car up to the local garage and walked home.  I soon got a call telling me it wasn't the tire but the tire pressure monitoring system.  That should be covered by warranty so I'll have to get to the dealer this week.

Just put a chocolate cake in the oven for our grandson's birthday.  He's here tomorrow so we'll have a cake and ice cream for a snack.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I'm sitting our smallest dog this afternoon.  We noticed last night she had split one of her front nails.  Took her to the veterinary and they clipped it WAY back and wrapped her foot.  The bandage can come off this evening but she needed to be watched so she didn't chew it off.  I now have anti-biotic for her and pain meds as needed. Since she didn't show any pain when it happened I don't think she will need many of them.  I gave her one when we got home and she has settled down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back from my appointments, think I'll take a nap.


----------



## taxlady

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm sitting our smallest dog this afternoon.  We noticed last night she had split one of her front nails.  Took her to the veterinary and they clipped it WAY back and wrapped her foot.  The bandage can come off this evening but she needed to be watched so she didn't chew it off.  I now have anti-biotic for her and pain meds as needed. Since she didn't show any pain when it happened I don't think she will need many of them.  I gave her one when we got home and she has settled down.


Aw, poor doggie. Give her a hug from us and I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## DaveSoMD

taxlady said:


> Aw, poor doggie. Give her a hug from us and I hope she heals quickly.



I will.  She is being her usual stubborn self, so she is feeling better.


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:


> I will.  She is being her usual stubborn self, so she is feeling better.



Good to hear!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad the Doggie is better, Dave.


----------



## Zhizara

I was looking up other recipes for turkey necks and found one for turkey necks and collard greens.

I didn't like the recipe but have made heavenly collard greens in the past, so I'm planning a new version using the turkey neck meat and stock, plus a recipe for my own cajun spice blend.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm stripping dried herbs from their stems and refilling my herb jars. Then I'll start slicing veg for chicken fajitas for tonight's dinner.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here wallowing in misery and suffering with pain from my broken foot. How can one bone so small cause so much misery?  I am having a major pity party. Every little thing is irritating me. Too many medical appointments this month. I am sick of staying in bed resting my foot. Too many lights on in my apartment. Dust on my desktop. The printer cover is not on the printer. Too many pills to take each day. I just washed the floors a few days ago and already there is a spot on the kitchen floor. Why can't that dang floor stay clean? I feel like I am having PMS! 

I wanted to rip of the fixings on my foot and leg as soon as I got home yesterday, but I would hear it big time from so many people that it wasn't worth it. 

But I did get to order my Christmas present from my daughter today. She tried to order it when she was on the chemo and screwed it all up big time. So I had to cancel her order, she then gave me her card no. and I did it for her. What she ordered would have cost her over $300.00. What I want cost only $26.00. A big difference. It is a floor stand to hold my embroidery. I can use both hands with it instead of holding the hoop with one hand while I sew with the other. It is something I always considered a luxury item and never bought for myself. Poo will be getting me my KA cover. I will be one happy lady come Christmas.

Now if only I could get out of this pity party. I seem to be the only attendant. Anyone want to join me? Come on in. The door is wide open.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I am sitting here wallowing in misery and suffering with pain from my broken foot. How can one bone so small cause so much misery?  I am having a major pity party. Every little thing is irritating me. Too many medical appointments this month. I am sick of staying in bed resting my foot. Too many lights on in my apartment. Dust on my desktop. The printer cover is not on the printer. Too many pills to take each day. I just washed the floors a few days ago and already there is a spot on the kitchen floor. Why can't that dang floor stay clean? I feel like I am having PMS!
> 
> I wanted to rip of the fixings on my foot and leg as soon as I got home yesterday, but I would hear it big time from so many people that it wasn't worth it.
> 
> But I did get to order my Christmas present from my daughter today. She tried to order it when she was on the chemo and screwed it all up big time. So I had to cancel her order, she then gave me her card no. and I did it for her. What she ordered would have cost her over $300.00. What I want cost only $26.00. A big difference. It is a floor stand to hold my embroidery. I can use both hands with it instead of holding the hoop with one hand while I sew with the other. It is something I always considered a luxury item and never bought for myself. Poo will be getting me my KA cover. I will be one happy lady come Christmas.
> 
> Now if only I could get out of this pity party. I seem to be the only attendant. Anyone want to join me? Come on in. The door is wide open.


I will join you Addie, I have had a terrible day. Dh came to work in a bad mood & it's been the pits all day after that. I did go in the gym after work to burn some of my frustration off, feeling somewhat better, stopped home briefly. I am leaving here shortly to go to aqua chi, I need to relax in a nice warm water pool. It can only make it better.  
Take care Addie  Thinking of you!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I will join you Addie, I have had a terrible day. Dh came to work in a bad mood & it's been the pits all day after that. I did go in the gym after work to burn some of my frustration off, feeling somewhat better, stopped home briefly. I am leaving here shortly to go to aqua chi, I need to relax in a nice warm water pool. It can only make it better.
> Take care Addie  Thinking of you!



Oh good! Misery loves company. Welcome to my world. From here it can only get better.


----------



## taxlady

Hugs (((Addie))) and (((simonbaker)))


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Hugs (((Addie))) and (((simonbaker)))


Thank you!  I feel much better after the pool, much more relaxed & at peace.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Thank you!  I feel much better after the pool, much more relaxed & at peace.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Addie

Thank you TL. Between Carol and Cat, it is very hard to stay in a funky mood.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm watching Up. Love this movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I'm watching Up. Love this movie.



One of my favorites, too!

But tonight is reserved for, _Person of Interest_.


----------



## Addie

I was just watching a clip of the Mayor of Toronto knocking down a woman council member. What is going on up there? This man is certifiable. And I thought our politicians were all nuts. I do hope he doesn't get reelected. He is certainly giving Toronto voters a bad name. He needs to be sent up to Churchill to go polar bear hunting. That will keep him busy and out of trouble.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I was just watching a clip of the Mayor of Toronto knocking down a woman council member. What is going on up there? This man is certifiable. And I thought our politicians were all nuts. I do hope he doesn't get reelected. He is certainly giving Toronto voters a bad name. He needs to be sent up to Churchill to go polar bear hunting. That will keep him busy and out of trouble.


I agree, the man's a nutter and an embarrassment. We've been joking that at least when the Montreal politicians get caught in something scandalous, they resign.

But, as a friend of mine who lives in the US now, but lived in Montreal for a few years said, jokingly, about that incident with the beheading on a Greyhound bus, "Canada doesn't go in for quantity, just quality." We don't have a lot of crime, but we do come up with some doozies.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Thank you TL. Between Carol and Cat, it is very hard to stay in a funky mood.



I care very much for you! I'm sorry this is happening for you. Addie, you know I hold fast to you in my prayers, and I shall always.

I think I can come up with more bribes for you to sell me to the gypsies. As soon as I get Donald Trump's debit card number and his PIN, I'll let you know.

It's so difficult with these details. This security thing of debit and credit cards certainly interfere with friendships here.

With love (and so very much for Addie also),
~Cat


----------



## menumaker

I don't want to talk about wasps or hornets, they are really bad news for me. One hornet sting and it's a hospital trip for me. Hate the things.
My husband inadvertently stepped on a ground hornet nest recently. he was stung 16 times. I just put him in the car and drove fast to the emergency department at the hospital.I was hoping that for once the police would be enroute so I could request an escort but no, they are only around when you are going 5mph over the speed limit LOL!! He was not a happy bunny as you can imagine. The hospital staff were brilliant. Worked on him for 2 1/2 hours and he was fine. had to have medication for a week after.
We used Hornet/ wasp foam spray to kill them.................little blighters!!


----------



## Zhizara

After picking up a refill Rx, and picking up a few things, I've prepped to make some http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...4.html?highlight=twisted+green+bean+casserole
and some Brussels Sprouts in a sauce (more later). 

Relaxing with a glass of wine while thawing stuff to cook later.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished raking what I hope will be the last of my neighbor's leaves off his huge Poplar tree and hauling them out back. I really need to talk him into cutting that thing down this year.


----------



## Zhizara

What, no leaf blower, Pac?  Raking makes my back hurt, just thinking about it!


----------



## pacanis

I've got a leaf blower, Z. It just doesn't do the job as well as raking. Especially when you need to move them a couple hundred yards away. The direction I need to get them going in is against the wind, which doesn't work well at all. 
I went and bought a tarp this year. 12' x 16'. I filled it four times to the point I could just manage to drag it. I still have scattered pockets of leaves inside my fenced in areas, but the majority are out back to blow where they may.


----------



## Zhizara

Wow, Pac, you must be in very good shape!  I'm glad I'm in an apartment now, I wouldn't be able to handle it.  Keep up the good work, Pac.  If you don't use it, you'll lose it!


----------



## pacanis

I wouldn't say good shape. Determined is more like it, lol.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to get the oomph to do some grocery shopping.


----------



## Katie H

Waiting for the last of today's 10 loaves of French bread to finish their last rise.   I'm reviewing my menu/recipes for Thanksgiving dinner and what I want to prepare for this Sunday's breakfast.  It's nice to study something other than _bread_ for a change.

It feels good to sit down and veg.


----------



## Andy M.

Making a menu and shopping list for Thanksgiving.  Followed by a work plan.

Once again the process is complicated by conflicting likes and dislikes.  Everyone likes butternut squash but cannot agree on a green veg they will all eat.  Two out of three like asparagus.  This is my side of the family.  Now I have to tackle SO's side.


----------



## CatPat

I'm stuffing Azia in Joy and we're going to Bloomfield's Dish Barn in Hendersonville. I'm going to take photos of some dishes I like and put them here for your opinions.

Bye for now!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Okay. I'm dressed for outdoors and about to head out and grocery shop. Costco rotisserie chicken for supper. I will be too pooped to cook.


----------



## pacanis

One of these days I'm going to have to Mapquest the nearest Costco just to see what this rotisserie chicken is all about.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I care very much for you! I'm sorry this is happening for you. Addie, you know I hold fast to you in my prayers, and I shall always.
> 
> I think I can come up with more bribes for you to sell me to the gypsies. As soon as I get Donald Trump's debit card number and his PIN, I'll let you know.
> 
> It's so difficult with these details. This security thing of debit and credit cards certainly interfere with friendships here.
> 
> With love (and so very much for Addie also),
> ~Cat



 Thank you Cat. I had rather rough night last night. When I finally fell asleep, I slept until three this afternoon. And then I turn on the computer and you want to get Donald's pin number. Your delightful sense of humor keeps me going on days like this. And it certainly brightens up this forum. I feel so much better today. Thank you and all others for caring. Who knew one of the smallest bones in your body (outside of your ear bones) could cause so much misery. I don't remember this much pain from 40 years ago the first time I broke this dang bone. Or maybe I was just young and stupid. 

The first thing I did when I woke up was take a Vicodin. I will not let the pain today get a head of me. You are safe from the gypsies today.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> One of these days I'm going to have to Mapquest the nearest Costco just to see what this rotisserie chicken is all about.




There's one in Erie PA.  Is that near you?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to get the oomph to do some grocery shopping.



Don't forget that wrist brace.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Making a menu and shopping list for Thanksgiving.  Followed by a work plan.
> 
> Once again the process is complicated by conflicting likes and dislikes.  Everyone likes butternut squash but cannot agree on a green veg they will all eat. Two out of three like asparagus.  This is my side of the family.  Now I have to tackle SO's side.



Everyone in my family loves carrots. So one year I made creamed carrots for the holiday meal. Surprisingly, everyone loved them. Aside from a boiled dinner, it is the most asked for veggie even today. One year my daughter asked me for the recipe. She couldn't believe how simple it was.

Trying to please two sides of a family if very difficult. Don't forget to consider potatoes as a veggie. And usually petite peas are a favorite with everyone. Even creamed peas. Saves the eater from chasing them around the plate. The kids like to mix them with their mashed potatoes.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Everyone in my family loves carrots. So one year I made creamed carrots for the holiday meal. Surprisingly, everyone loved them. Aside from a boiled dinner, it is the most asked for veggie even today. One year my daughter asked me for the recipe. She couldn't believe how simple it was.
> 
> *Trying to please two sides of a family if very difficult. *Don't forget to consider potatoes as a veggie. And usually petite peas are a favorite with everyone. Even creamed peas. Saves the eater from chasing them around the plate. The kids like to mix them with their mashed potatoes.



Yes! I get to please an aunt who is set in her ways, a Mamma who is sometimes a bit cuckoo and a Papa who has a really SICK sense of humor and likes to make fun of food.

Whee.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> There's one in Erie PA. Is that near you?


 
There is?
Off to Mapquest...


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> There's one in Erie PA. Is that near you?


 


pacanis said:


> There is?
> Off to Mapquest...


 
If there is, I can't find it.
I found a lot of sites saying there's one in Erie, but I can't actually find an address, phone number or location.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> If there is, I can't find it.
> I found a lot of sites saying there's one in Erie, but I can't actually find an address, phone number or location.



http://www.mystore411.com/store/list_state/1/pennsylvania/Costco-store-locations

Didn't see one for Erie either.


----------



## Andy M.

My bad.  If you go to the Costco website, the nearest one is 76 miles away in Canada.


----------



## pacanis

Oh well. Thanks for looking.


----------



## taxlady

Pac, are any of these locations near you? Costco Locations & Hours in Pennsylvania

Of course, you need to go with someone who has a Costco membership card.


----------



## pacanis

No, not really. Thanks for looking.
And it's a membership store? So it's like Sam's Club then. Maybe that's why we don't have one. We have a Sam's. I got rid of their membership years ago after I stopped going there every few weeks. It just wasn't paying for itself. Plus everything was in bulk. They had food, but not cooked chicken at the time I went there.


----------



## Addie

I need to crush 1/5 cups of ginger snap cookies for the crust for the Pumpkin Cheesecake for my daughter's holiday dinner. I keep coming here to where the computer is to get the directions and list of other ingredients needed. But I keep getting sidetracked by DC. I need to put the 'puter to sleep so I can get something done.


----------



## taxlady

menumaker said:


> I don't want to talk about wasps or hornets, they are really bad news for me. One hornet sting and it's a hospital trip for me. Hate the things.
> My husband inadvertently stepped on a ground hornet nest recently. he was stung 16 times. I just put him in the car and drove fast to the emergency department at the hospital.I was hoping that for once the police would be enroute so I could request an escort but no, they are only around when you are going 5mph over the speed limit LOL!! He was not a happy bunny as you can imagine. The hospital staff were brilliant. Worked on him for 2 1/2 hours and he was fine. had to have medication for a week after.
> We used Hornet/ wasp foam spray to kill them.................little blighters!!


Yikes! I'm not fond of the little blighters either. Glad to hear the hubster is okay.

I don't react to one or two stings. A few years ago I got stung 12 times in the face, scalp, and ears. Ow, ow, ow. We had guests. That sort of put an end to plans to eat in the back yard.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yikes! I'm not fond of the little blighters either. Glad to hear the hubster is okay.
> 
> I don't react to one or two stings. A few years ago I got stung 12 times in the face, scalp, and ears. Ow, ow, ow. We had guests. That sort of put an end to plans to eat in the back yard.



Years ago, I had a bunch of ground hornets fly up my shorts when I was mowing the lawn and mowed over their ground nest.  The welts were all around my thighs for months!  Thankfully I was wearing undies!


----------



## Addie

I just spent the last three and a half hours shopping on line. I am exhausted. My daughter gave me a certain amount to spend on new clothing. I knew what I wanted and the colors. I looked into about eight different locations. After a while I was becoming very confused with what I saw, where. Either they didn't have it in my size or not the color I wanted. Even my notes were beginning to make no sense. I ended up ordering from two different sites. And I was $30 below what she gave me to spend. Including shipping. I hate shopping for clothes. She does this every year for me. She knows I would never buy anything new if she didn't. It is so hard to find clothes to fit me. Shopping for a coat is one step below impossible.


----------



## pacanis

I'm wondering why my outdoor light keeps going off and on... I don't recall the other one doing that when a bulb went bad. It simply didn't come on anymore. I suppose I ought to Google and see if I can come up with an answer.
It is extremely windy again. The last time this happened it was windy, too.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm wondering why my outdoor light keeps going off and on... I don't recall the other one doing that when a bulb went bad. It simply didn't come on anymore. I suppose I ought to Google and see if I can come up with an answer.
> It is extremely windy again. The last time this happened it was windy, too.



Did you check for a loose wire inside? I am no electrician, but that is the first thing I would check. If there is a loose wire, it could cause a fire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm wondering why my outdoor light keeps going off and on... I don't recall the other one doing that when a bulb went bad. It simply didn't come on anymore. I suppose I ought to Google and see if I can come up with an answer.
> It is extremely windy again. The last time this happened it was windy, too.



Is it motion activated?

Otherwise, windy conditions can cause a bulb to short on and off.  May be a bulb defect.


----------



## pacanis

No loose wires. Not inside anyway. And I doubt outside. I was pretty thorough when I put it up.
It's a photocell light. The kind up on a telephone pole activated by darkness.

I read some suggestions on a DIY site and one answer said it could be the bulb going bad.
Another said it could be the photocell going bad.
And another said it could be the ignitor going bad, in which case a faulty bulb will speed that up.
The problem is, I need to rent a boom lift to get me up there to check anything, so I'm  almost better off replacing the whole fixture. I'm going to see if anyone nearby rents a bulb changer. If not I'll try to make one. I'm hoping it's just the bulb. I don't think I'll be able to do anything with it in this wind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> No loose wires. Not inside anyway. And I doubt outside. I was pretty thorough when I put it up.
> It's a photocell light. The kind up on a telephone pole activated by darkness.
> 
> I read some suggestions on a DIY site and one answer said it could be the bulb going bad.
> Another said it could be the photocell going bad.
> And another said it could be the ignitor going bad, in which case a faulty bulb will speed that up.
> The problem is, I need to rent a boom lift to get me up there to check anything, so I'm  almost better off replacing the whole fixture. I'm going to see if anyone nearby rents a bulb changer. If not I'll try to make one. I'm hoping it's just the bulb. I don't think I'll be able to do anything with it in this wind.



Yup!  Not a good idea to be up in a cherry picker in the wind.  I know someone with a cherry picker truck, but I don't think Eastern Wyoming would be close enough for you.


----------



## pacanis

I can't believe no one rents one of those bulb changers around here. The electric co stopped taking care of area lights a few years ago and if you wanted one you had to put up your own after they took theirs down. Seems the rental places would see the need for those extended bulb changers.
That's OK. I've got some conduit, a rubber band and a paperclip.


----------



## Andy M.

Dropped my car off for service last night and I'm waiting for a call that it's ready.  I thought I had a slow leak in a tire but the local garage determined the tire is fine and the air is leaking from the tire pressure monitoring system/valve stem.  I expect this to be covered by warranty.


----------



## pacanis

I just got the old bulb out of the fixture using three pieces of conduit, a funnel, foam tape, wire ties, a short piece of rebar and of course duct tape. Now I'm hoping the hardware store has these so I don't have to run into the city.
But if I have to run into the city I'm going to pick up a rack of ribs for dinner.

Andy, I've got those tire pres indicators on my truck. Kinda cool, but I always wondered how it worked. What is it, a radio signal something in the valve stem sends out?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got the old bulb out of the fixture using three pieces of conduit, a funnel, foam tape, wire ties, a short piece of rebar and of course duct tape. Now I'm hoping the hardware store has these so I don't have to run into the city.
> But if I have to run into the city I'm going to pick up a rack of ribs for dinner.
> 
> Andy, I've got those tire pres indicators on my truck. Kinda cool, but I always wondered how it worked. What is it, a radio signal something in the valve stem sends out?




Should we start calling you McGyver?

I don't know how they work.   Found this: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tiretech/techpage.jsp?techid=44


----------



## pacanis

I'll let you know after I get the new bulb back in...

It's something I've wondered, but never asked (the tire pressure indicators).
And how come it doesn't register the spare? What if I was rotating the spare with the other four, would it tell me its pressure then? Yeah, it's something I've been curious about.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'll let you know after I get the new bulb back in...
> 
> It's something I've wondered, but never asked (the tire pressure indicators).
> And how come it doesn't register the spare? What if I was rotating the spare with the other four, would it tell me its pressure then? Yeah, it's something I've been curious about.



Check out the link I found.  The tire has to be rotating to get a reading.  this is true for my car.  I start the car and drive off and within 100 feet I get the warning.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Check out the link I found. The tire has to be rotating to get a reading. this is true for my car. I start the car and drive off and within 100 feet I get the warning.


 
Now that's interesting.
I can't get into the program to check my tire pressure unless I am in park.
I'm going to ask the dealer. I need to make an appt for inspection and oil change anyway. And to replace the tie rods or something that was recalled.


----------



## pacanis

Well, nothing left to do now but wait until tonight. Then I'll know if the bulb is in OK or cross-threaded.


----------



## taxlady

Pac, where the heck is your outside light that you need a cherry picker to change the bulb?


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Pac, where the heck is your outside light that you need a cherry picker to change the bulb?



Probably on a tall pole similar to a utility pole.  We _had _one here in the rear part of the backyard until the ice storm of 2009.  Now no pole and no light.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Pac, where the heck is your outside light that you need a cherry picker to change the bulb?


 


Katie H said:


> Probably on a tall pole similar to a utility pole. We _had _one here in the rear part of the backyard until the ice storm of 2009. Now no pole and no light.


 
Yup. On a telephone pole near the house. 
I'm hoping I got the bulb changed OK, but there's no way I could troubleshoot it with a lift of some sorts. And like I said, if I'm going to rent a lift again I might as well put up a whole new fixture.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Thank you Cat. I had rather rough night last night. When I finally fell asleep, I slept until three this afternoon. And then I turn on the computer and you want to get Donald's pin number. Your delightful sense of humor keeps me going on days like this. And it certainly brightens up this forum. I feel so much better today. Thank you and all others for caring. Who knew one of the smallest bones in your body (outside of your ear bones) could cause so much misery. I don't remember this much pain from 40 years ago the first time I broke this dang bone. Or maybe I was just young and stupid.
> 
> The first thing I did when I woke up was take a Vicodin. I will not let the pain today get a head of me. You are safe from the gypsies today.



I'm glad to make you smile. You always make me smile also. But if you changed your mind of this, I have my tambourine.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I just finished putting up the plastic on my side porch for the season. A sure sign of Winter. I hate losing my view, but I hate shoveling snow off the porch more.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Yup. On a telephone pole near the house.
> I'm hoping I got the bulb changed OK, but there's no way I could troubleshoot it with a lift of some sorts. And like I said, if I'm going to rent a lift again I might as well put up a whole new fixture.



Did the light work?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Did the light work?


 
It did! Thanks for asking.
I kept glancing at it last night as it got dark and next thing you know it was on. It looked like I had cross-threaded it, you really have no feel for screwing it in on that wobbly contraption I was using, but I guess I got it in OK. I'm good for a few more years. And I only lost one screwdriver in the process


----------



## KatyCooks

Blimey Pac!  Changing that bulb sounds like it was a tad dangerous!   Glad to see you are in one piece!


----------



## pacanis

lol, not dangerous, but not fun either. It was an exercise in patience, something I am not known for.


----------



## KatyCooks

You must hate waiting for your bacon to cure then!


----------



## pacanis

I do. Especially if I have none in the freezer!


----------



## KatyCooks

Oh yeah, that could be a particularly painful wait!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It did! Thanks for asking.
> I kept glancing at it last night as it got dark and next thing you know it was on. It looked like I had cross-threaded it, you really have no feel for screwing it in on that wobbly contraption I was using, but I guess I got it in OK. I'm good for a few more years. And I only lost one screwdriver in the process



Yea!!!  Could get you some boot spikes and harness to climb the pole.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea!!!  Could get you some boot spikes and harness to climb the pole.



That's what I was thinking too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Turn Pac into a logger...


----------



## Dawgluver

Here ya go:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zey8567bcg&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea!!!  Could get you some boot spikes and harness to climb the pole.



A new career in the making possibly? A county lineman. Move over Glen Campbell.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> Lumber jack song - YouTube



That's the one...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Where are you headed on vacation CG?



We spent a week at a resort on Fort Myers Beach, FL.  Spent 3 days at our niece and nephew-in-law's on the way back.  Took our time down and back - 3 days each way.  IMO Florida is nice for a week or so.  Couldn't live there year-round if you paid me handsomely.

********

Got to meet tinlizzie!  We went out for brunch together, then sat around at the resort for a while chatting like old friends.  It's so much fun meeting people you know from the internet in real life.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Apparently Coronado were made in the beginning by Admiral and sold in Gambles stores.  We got ours from a friend who upgraded to a larger one, he sold it to us (it was already 25 years old then) for $20, 22 years later it's still humming away....



It sure seems like things made a long time ago work so much better than the new stuff.  When we moved into our first house (1977) we needed a dehumidifier to help dry out the new basement.  My SIL's neighbors (they were living in the same city as we were until they moved to FL) were moving to AZ and were selling the stuff they didn't want to move or didn't need.  No need for a dehumidifier in AZ so we bought it.  Have no idea of how old it was when we bought it, but that little gem sucked the moisture out of one of our basements for the 36th year.


----------



## pacanis

Gotta love the lumberjack song, lol.

I actually borrowed my neighbor's deer stand one year when I had to replace the fixture. The self climbing kind. I made it halfway up and that was enough for me. I suffer from vertigo and the pole is in too open of a space for me. No way I could have climbed all the way up and been useful, especially with the pole starting to sway.


----------



## pacanis

It's getting cold out there. I better get the snow blower on the tractor today. They are calling for 8" of the white stuff.
I also need to head into the city to the grocery store today. I am hoping they aren't "doing" anything for the holiday like they were when I went there the weekend before Halloween...
I'm going to buy my first  whole turkey today. At .28/lb it seems like a real bargain. Look out freezer here it comes.


----------



## Andy M.

Making up the big holiday shopping list and getting ready to go out and fight the crowds.  Costco, supermarket, liquor store, BBB.  Too many stops.  I'll be gone all day.  Oh, wait.  Add Trader Joes to the list.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Making up the big holiday shopping list and getting ready to go out and fight the crowds.  Costco, supermarket, liquor store, BBB.  Too many stops.  I'll be gone all day.  Oh, wait.  Add Trader Joes to the list.


And you waited until the weekend when all the working Joes and Janes will be out there crowding the stores and streets because...? 

Is your SO going with you and it's the only time she can go?


----------



## taxlady

Good to see you back GG. Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## pacanis

Not too many people doing anything today... smart. It's brutal out there. Like you said, Taxy, everyone is out today. The occassional white outs didn't help matters when I finally got out of the grocery store.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's cold!  I'm gearing up to make the wreath for the front door.  Usually, I do it outside.  Today I'll gather up the evergreen trimmings, put 'em on a sheet, and construct the wreath in the sun room.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> It's cold!  I'm gearing up to make the wreath for the front door.  Usually, I do it outside.  Today I'll gather up the evergreen trimmings, put 'em on a sheet, and construct the wreath in the sun room.


Thanks for the reminder. I should go out and collect pine cones. We have trees that make little (~5 cm/2") cones. I'll see if I can find some that haven't been chewed up by the lawnmowers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a wreath in the storage room...got it last year, it was made by the residents at the facility.  Lovely purple decos and it's perfect on the door.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> I'm researching the costs of learning how to fly an airplane. There are many levels to the lessons; everything is in steps from a single-engine propeller engine to a four-engine jet.
> 
> I wonder if I were to join the US Air Force would they teach me this? Do you have to be born in the USA to join the US Air Force?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, what came of your interest in learning to fly a plane? I'm curious to know why that interested you and whether you have thought more about joining the military.


----------



## Katie H

Sally, Bella and I have been in the studio playin' around.  Turns out we'll have more Christmas packages to ship than anticipated (folks not being able to be here), so I found boxes for the gifts and packaged them up.  Will hit the USPS on the Internet later, pay the shipping and print my labels so they can go out on Monday.

Then, the girls "helped" as I cut out doll clothes for our granddaughters for their American Girl dolls as part of their Christmas.

Glenn's gone to his son's to pick up our granddog, Baxter, because Harley is becoming a pain in the patootee without her best bud.  She and Baxter have played since both of them were wee pups and think they should spend every waking hour together.  We keep trying to tell Harley that _Baxter doesn't live here_.

Usually he's here for most of a week then they start getting out of sorts with each other and it's time for Baxter to go back to his house for a while.

I've been on my feet a bit too long today and used my hands more than I should have, so I'm going to put my feet up, kick back and listen to my audio book for a while before Glenn gets home.


----------



## CarolPa

Looking out my sliding glass door (right next to my computer desk) watching the snow accumulate on my deck.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> And you waited until the weekend when all the working Joes and Janes will be out there crowding the stores and streets because...?
> 
> Is your SO going with you and it's the only time she can go?



Yes and yes.  She wants to go along to make sure I don't screw up.  She also makes me stop at two or three places  wouldn't go to.  

The crowds were not so bad.  It was busy but not impossible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to start moving...maybe.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting ready to start moving...maybe.



You scared me.  I thought you meant moving out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You scared me.  I thought you meant moving out!



Nope, just getting my backside off the couch.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You scared me.  I thought you meant moving out!


Same here.


----------



## simonbaker

Got a call this afternoon. A close neighbor we had growing up, they had 8 kids-we had 9 kids, the dad passed away. It was a blessing as he was in a lot of pain, with a history of several strokes & heart attacks.   I will be leaving tomorrow afternoon to got there & be with the family. It has been several years, fun to see everyone, wish it was under better circumstances.  
So, I went into work to get caught up in order to take Monday off, then spent a couple hours in the pool/hot tub. Feels good to just be relaxing in my recliner tonight.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We spent a week at a resort on Fort Myers Beach, FL.  Spent 3 days at our niece and nephew-in-law's on the way back.  Took our time down and back - 3 days each way.  IMO Florida is nice for a week or so.  Couldn't live there year-round if you paid me handsomely.
> 
> ********
> 
> Got to meet tinlizzie!  We went out for brunch together, then sat around at the resort for a while chatting like old friends.  *It's so much fun meeting people you know from the internet in real life.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> So true. I have a very close friend in Atlanta. Just got off the phone with her. I send her Parm and Pecorino Romano cheeses all the time. And we send Christmas gifts each year. We met on the old Food Network forum. I have also visited her several times.
> 
> There is a member here in this forum I have also met through the FN network. One of the most gracious and lovely folks you could ever want to know. And she certainly knows her food.
> 
> All told, I have made and met six folks through food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> No, not really. Thanks for looking.
> And it's a membership store? So it's like Sam's Club then. Maybe that's why we don't have one. We have a Sam's. I got rid of their membership years ago after I stopped going there every few weeks. It just wasn't paying for itself. Plus everything was in bulk. They had food, but not cooked chicken at the time I went there.


Check the deli department in the big grocery store.  Most of them have rotisserie chickens for sale.  My regular store lists them on the receipt as "WOG".  Puzzled us for a while, then Himself found it online.  It means "WithOut Giblets".  WOG - sounds funny!   Tastes yummy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...But tonight is reserved for, _Person of Interest_.


Oh John! *swoon*  Mr. Reese is so...hot.   JMO.  Haven't caught up yet, still have to see last Tuesday's show.  Still have an episode of Castle too, I think.  My other 3 shows (Big Bang, NCIS and NCIS LA) are fine without the catching up.  I have my priorities.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Check the deli department in the big grocery store. Most of them have rotisserie chickens for sale. My regular store lists them on the receipt as "WOG". Puzzled us for a while, then Himself found it online. It means "WithOut Giblets". WOG - sounds funny!  Tastes yummy!


 
I've seen rotisserie chickens in regular grocery stores. And I semi-regularly buy the eight pc fryed chicken at the town store (their rotisserie's look pathetic). I was hoping to try out the "famous" Costco rotisserie chicken because so many people here pick them up for dinner. Any other rotisserie chicken just wouldn't be the same


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking today I will make breakfast, so I just took some bacon out of the freezer. I've got about 3/4 lb left. Time to order another pork belly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh John! *swoon*  Mr. Reese is so...hot.   JMO.  Haven't caught up yet, still have to see last Tuesday's show.  Still have an episode of Castle too, I think.  My other 3 shows (Big Bang, NCIS and NCIS LA) are fine without the catching up.  I have my priorities.



You should watch last week's NCIS!!!  It was very good and it introduces the next Special Agent for the team.

I too, have a burning desire to watch Mr. Reese on the screen...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Usual morning routine.  Was woken up by two cats who were fighting over Princess space...


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here watching Animal Planet, before NFL Countdown starts, and after seeing a commercial for one of their reality shows I am wondering what any of those goofballs would do if they actually _found_ Bigfoot 
I have never seen such a wasted amount of time as watching these shows where they are always on the cusp of finding some elusive (read fantasy) creature, but never do... Funny how they hold my attention when nothign else is on 

And earlier I broke out the FP and shredded some cabbage. I am trying a new recipe for coleslaw today. One where you mix the cabbage with sugar, salt and celery seed and leave it sit out to wilt and lose its moisture.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm gonna cut up a loaf of bread for stuffing/dressing/filling, and dry it out in the oven in prep for Thursday.  I couldn't find unseasoned bread cubes at the store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm gonna cut up a loaf of bread for stuffing/dressing/filling, and dry it out in the oven in prep for Thursday.  I couldn't find unseasoned bread cubes at the store.



I love Mrs. Cubbison's herbed stuffing mix.  I add all my own sauteed veg, giblets and stock.  Saves time when I only get one day off.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love Mrs. Cubbison's herbed stuffing mix.  I add all my own sauteed veg, giblets and stock.  Saves time when I only get one day off.



Ah!  Forgot about Mrs. Cubbison's.  All I could find was Pepperidge Farm preseasoned.  And way overpriced.


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> Ah!  Forgot about Mrs. Cubbison's.  All I could find was Pepperidge Farm preseasoned.  And way overpriced.



Any of the packaged ones, seasoned or otherwise are waaay overpriced.

For years I just buy a loaf or two of the cheapest sandwich bread, then freeze them thoroughly.  Once frozen, I take 4 slices at a time and cut into cubes about twice the size I want.  Put them into my dehydrator and in a few hours I have all the dried bread cubes I need.

Freezing the bread makes it so much easier to cut into cubes.  It doesn't squish down when you slice it.


----------



## pacanis

Sonofagun. My most often used burner on my stove won't light.
I think I'll do some monitor shopping for new stoves and dream.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Any of the packaged ones, seasoned or otherwise are waaay overpriced.
> 
> For years I just buy a loaf or two of the cheapest sandwich bread, then freeze them thoroughly.  Once frozen, I take 4 slices at a time and cut into cubes about twice the size I want.  Put them into my dehydrator and in a few hours I have all the dried bread cubes I need.
> 
> Freezing the bread makes it so much easier to cut into cubes.  It doesn't squish down when you slice it.



Great idea to freeze it, Katie!


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> Great idea to freeze it, Katie!



Freezing it makes a huge difference and sooooo much easier!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ah!  Forgot about Mrs. Cubbison's.  All I could find was Pepperidge Farm preseasoned.  And way overpriced.



I buy 4 boxes every year for those "I need stuffing" moments in the off season.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I buy 4 boxes every year for those "I need stuffing" moments in the off season.



I'll have to hunt it down, haven't seen it for years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Sonofagun. My most often used burner on my stove won't light.
> I think I'll do some monitor shopping for new stoves and dream.



New stove...a pipe dream.

Cornish game hens will be spatchcocked and roasted in the toaster oven this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'll have to hunt it down, haven't seen it for years.



They have it at Wal-mart...


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Freezing it makes a huge difference and sooooo much easier!



In the freezer as we speak.  Of course, I had to remove a smoked turkey carcass and a rotisserie chicken carcass to make room.  So some chicken noodle soup may replace the chili that I'd planned.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just got back from the store with most of the week's groceries. Thawed some turkey necks and am about to roast them with veggies and make stock for Thursday's gravy.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You should watch last week's NCIS!!!  It was very good and it introduces the next Special Agent for the team.
> 
> I too, have a burning desire to watch Mr. Reese on the screen...



Ah, so.  Now we know what keeps you northern women warm. . . .


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I've seen rotisserie chickens in regular grocery stores. And I semi-regularly buy the eight pc fryed chicken at the town store (their rotisserie's look pathetic). I was hoping to try out the "famous" Costco rotisserie chicken because so many people here pick them up for dinner. Any other rotisserie chicken just wouldn't be the same


I'm not sure why, but Costco makes the best rotisserie chicken from a regular store, that I have ever eaten.

When I lived in the city, I used to buy rotisserie chicken at a Portuguese place or at a place run by a Central American woman. OMG, those were fabulous, and so were the potatoes roasted at the bottom of the rotisserie, where all the chicken drippings fell.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm not sure why, but Costco makes the best rotisserie chicken from a regular store, that I have ever eaten.
> 
> When I lived in the city, I used to buy rotisserie chicken at a Portuguese place or at a place run by a Central American woman. OMG, those were fabulous, and so were the potatoes roasted at the bottom of the rotisserie, where all the chicken drippings fell.



Drat.  We didn't even think of RC last time we were at Costco.  Of course, the cart was so full of other stuff we would have no place to put it, and it would be cold by the time we got home.

Where we go in Mexico, there are so many places that serve wonderful RC, for the US equivalent of about $3,  and include sides of rice, beans, tortillas, and spaghetti.  I have no idea why they include spaghetti.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Ah, so.  Now we know what keeps you northern women warm. . . .



Enough for a week...when it goes off for the season...it's horrible!!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Drat.  We didn't even think of RC last time we were at Costco.  Of course, the cart was so full of other stuff we would have no place to put it, and it would be cold by the time we got home.
> 
> Where we go in Mexico, there are so many places that serve wonderful RC, for the US equivalent of about $3,  and include sides of rice, beans, tortillas, and spaghetti.  I have no idea why they include spaghetti.


The RC from Costco nuke well. They are slightly better nuked the first day than the second. I just learned this.


----------



## pacanis

Spaghetti? Just the cooked pasta, or with a sauce, too?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Drat.  We didn't even think of RC last time we were at Costco.  Of course, the cart was so full of other stuff we would have no place to put it, and it would be cold by the time we got home.
> 
> Where we go in Mexico, there are so many places that serve wonderful RC, for the US equivalent of about $3,  and include sides of rice, beans, tortillas, and spaghetti.  I have no idea why they include spaghetti.



The last one I brought home, I let it cool down and stuffed it in the fridge.  Carved the meat off we wanted the next night and portioned it, tossing the carcass in the freezer.  It was perfect for taking to work for a couple of days and Shrek's chicken sandwiches for a few days.

I think he actually took the slices and dipped them in BBQ sauce this time instead of sammies.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Spaghetti? Just the cooked pasta, or with a sauce, too?



Not sure.  Friends who live there and frequently buy RC say that's what's always included.  I'll ask.


----------



## taxlady

I just walked to the cat food store. Holy moly, it's cold out there with that wind.  -9C (27F) and feels like -18C (0F)


----------



## CatPat

Watching Shrek the Third with Lakisha and wishing we were ogres.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Watching Shrek the Third with Lakisha and wishing we were ogres.



Just another day in Paradise for Shrek and me...


----------



## pacanis

I think today I better get the little snowblower going. I haven't started it since last Winter, even though I always say I'm going to run it a few times. I do recall putting gas stabilizer in it though, so hopefully...


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love Mrs. Cubbison's herbed stuffing mix.  I add all my own sauteed veg, giblets and stock.  Saves time when I only get one day off.




I have never seen Mrs Cubbison's stuffing mix.  I will have to look for it when I'm in WalMart.  I use Brownberry Oven stuffing mix.  It comes plain, seasoned and sage/onion.  The pre-seasoned is too spicy for me so I buy a bag of plain and a bag of seasoned and combine them, add my own celery, onion and stock like you do.  It is from a company in PA so you might not have it in your area.  It's a big bag and was 2 for $5.  I don't use it all on Thanksgiving, so I just keep it on hand for when I need a little for stuffed pork chops etc.


----------



## CarolPa

All this talk about Rotisserie Chicken reminds me of when I met DH.  I was 14.  He was 17 and worked in the local grocery store.  My mother would send me to the store for a chicken. That was the first place we knew that made their own rotisserie chickens back in the 50's.  I would walk through the store and look for him.  If he wasn't there, I would leave and come back in an hour or so.  Meanwhile, my mother was at home waiting for the chicken!  LOL   Long story short, we went our separate ways.  Ran into each other 15 years later and the rest is history!


----------



## pacanis

Nice story.


----------



## pacanis

Wow. Almost 24 hours since the last post here. Everybody must be taking it easy before the holiday but me, lol.
I just ran my snowblower into the shop. Like I said, I tried to get it going yesterday, but no spark. My guess is mice again. Hopefully it's nothing too major. He said if he had to order a part it wouldn't be until next week with the holiday and his vendors closing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Doing nothing...just waking up and got the Ogre up for his doctor's appointment.


----------



## pacanis

Thirty more minutes and I'm heading into Wally World.


----------



## Andy M.

Leaving as soon as I finish my coffee.  Then it's time to start the preparations for Thursday's dinner.


----------



## pacanis

Leaving? I thought you did your shopping yesterday, or was that today?


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Leaving? I thought you did your shopping yesterday, or was that today?



I thought he was getting his driver's license renewed today. See what happens when you have four threads to post in every morning?


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> I thought he was getting his driver's license renewed today. See what happens when you have four threads to post in every morning?


 
Yes. Kind of stupid all the duplicate threads we've been getting lately.
Hard to keep up with them all. Especially when you only want to follow one subject.
All this talk of driving and I missed Andy was getting his license renewed.
Thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from renewing my license.  It took me 90 minutes at the RMV.  You have no idea how much I HATE TO WAIT for anything.


----------



## pacanis

That seems like a long time, Andy. I don't think it's ever taken me more than twenty minutes.

I just finished putting in my driveway reflectors. I just stuck them in by hand, but they'll be good enough for now in case we get the snow they are calling for tonight.

Starting to think about dinner...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That seems like a long time, Andy. I don't think it's ever taken me more than twenty minutes...



Twenty minutes would have been great!  The office is in the adjacent city and was crowded.  When you walk in, everyone has to check in at one window to get the necessary forms and a ticket.  That was the first hold up.  There was some kid there trying to explain why he shouldn't have had his registration and license suspended and his insurance cancelled.  That took a while.  Then I filled out the form and got a ticket/number to wait my turn.  

My ticket said I'd have a 19 minute wait.  A quick check showed there are 12 windows so I figured the wait would be reasonable.  Problem #1 - half the windows were unmanned.  Problem #2 - half the city was waiting for service.  I walked out of the RMV with a temporary license in a blindingly fast 90 minutes!

I used to do the renewal the day after Thanksgiving but that's one of the busiest days of the year.


----------



## taxlady

I feel spoiled. When I have to renew my license, I go to the CAA (AAA, but Canadian) about 1.5 km away and just get in line. Usually wait 5-20 minutes to get to a wicket. Then I pay my money and, if necessary, have my picture taken. I never remember to mail them a cheque in time, so I always have to go. There is a $3.00 service fee, but even if I went to an SAAQ office, I would have to pay that.


----------



## Andy M.

Hmmm, PA and Canada have it under control but MA is AFU.


----------



## taxlady

We ordered out for supper. I rushed off to the grocery store and picked up a few essentials (coffee, milk, camembert,...) before the snowstorm arrives. Then, again in anticipation of the snowstorm, we finally got the grill and patio furniture covered with a tarp. I also covered the now empty composter that I am giving to a friend.


----------



## pacanis

Andy, what do they do then, mail you your real license?
PA issues you the real thing right there, complete with picture and whatever newfangled overlay they came up with since last time.
BTW, what is R? We call it DVM, Dept. of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Andy, what do they do then, mail you your real license?
> PA issues you the real thing right there, complete with picture and whatever newfangled overlay they came up with since last time.
> BTW, what is R? We call it DVM, Dept. of Motor Vehicles.



We used to be able to get a new license with picture then and there in Iowa, then some genius decided we'd just get a piece of paper and get the real deal mailed a month or so later.  The last plastications were horrible, and everything peeled off in a couple of weeks.


----------



## pacanis

That's terrible. I feel lucky now.


----------



## taxlady

I was curious about the R too, so I Googled. It's Registry of Motor Vehicles.


----------



## Andy M.

I was told I would receive my permanent license in about seven days.  Yes, Registry of Motor Vehicles.  We just call it the Registry.  

They have changed the material and process for the licenses.  Licenses used to be laminated plastic and you left the RMV with your permanent license.  The new licenses are printed on a cheap plastic with no lamination and they have to mail it to you.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH was very surprised when he went to get his license replaced as the plastic had disintegrated.  We were headed to Mexico in a week.  They gave him a paper copy, and threw the old one away.  He had to beg and plead for the DMV to dig the old peeling license out of the garbage and give it back to him, as a paper copy would not do for international travel car rental.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, it's apparent that I'll need to make more gravy.  I got about 3/4 of a quart yogurt container full.  :sigh:


----------



## taxlady

Our drivers licenses are sturdy plastic, like a credit card and have holographic strip that says Québec alternating with a fleur de lys.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our licenses have to last 7 years...they are sturdy, too and mailed to us.  I think the DMV has moved twice since I got my last license.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Hmmm, PA and Canada have it under control but MA is AFU.



 Remind me to tell my daughter that. She works in RMV's upper management down in Quincy at their headquarters.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I should be sleeping, right?  Instead, I'm listening to the rain pound the heck out of the windows.  I love the sound of rain (could hear it on the roof at my parents' house - not good insulation but rather entertaining) and would leave my earplugs out to listen, but with the barky dogs next door I'm not sure I'll get to sleep past 7:00AM.  A pox on the owners if they put the dogs out for any length of time if it's raining like this later this morning.


----------



## simonbaker

Couldn't sleep. Up since 3 30 am, now it's 6. Time to jump in the shower & get to work. It makes it a happy day when a Wednesday feels like a Friday!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Andy, what do they do then, mail you your real license?
> PA issues you the real thing right there, complete with picture and whatever newfangled overlay they came up with since last time.
> BTW, what is R? We call it DVM, Dept. of Motor Vehicles.



We call it DMV


----------



## pacanis

I just finished snowblowing 4" of the wettest snow I've ever seen. I had to unclog the chute even. I thought I had sheared a pin until I looked things over.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> We call it DMV


 
That's it.
Funny thing about not knowing how to type, but getting faster at it over the years. I find one finger will hit a key before I want it to. I'm constantly having to correct somethign.


----------



## Andy M.

Woke up at 6:30 and couldn't get back to sleep.  So here I am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Early MD appointment then off to work.  We had 5 admits on Monday and 6 yesterday...13 discharges in the last two days.  The hospitals are dumping and everyone wants to go home.  Today will be a bear!!!


----------



## CarolPa

Our photo license center goes pretty fast.  There isn't usually a line.  We pay the fee ahead of time and they send us paperwork.  We take that to the photo license center and get the picture taken and the permanent license is done within minutes and you are on your way.  I received my paperwork that's good until January.  I don't know if our center handles paying the fee if you forgot to renew.  They probably do, but I have never forgotten, yet!


----------



## Andy M.

Our RMV does not send out renewal notices.  Five years ago, SO and I both forgot and renewed late.  

This year SO was able to renew online and they just mailed her the license.  I did that in the past but now that I've passed 65 YO, I have to go in every time.  I had the option to keep the same photo or take a new one.  I kept the old one.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Our RMV does not send out renewal notices.  Five years ago, SO and I both forgot and renewed late.
> 
> This year SO was able to renew online and they just mailed her the license.  I did that in the past but now that I've passed 65 YO, I have to go in every time.  I had the option to keep the same photo or take a new one.  I kept the old one.




I always get a new picture because my hair color keeps changing.  LOL    When I go, I will see if they give me the option of keeping the old pic.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm tidying up loose papers - did some rearranging of my Medicare programs yesterday.  I'm trying to make sure I wrote down all the pertinent names and numbers so I won't have to strain my brain if I should have to recreate the new setup later.  Those phone ladies were so nice to work with   -- makes headachey chores like this so much easier.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Our photo license center goes pretty fast. There isn't usually a line. We pay the fee ahead of time and they send us paperwork. We take that to the photo license center and get the picture taken and the permanent license is done within minutes and you are on your way. I received my paperwork that's good until January. *I don't know if our center handles paying the fee if you forgot to renew. They probably do, but I have never forgotten, yet*!


 
They do not. You still need to mail it in, but sometimes your congressman can push it through faster if you take your renewal to his office.
I had mine expire when I moved. I did not know they will not forward your renewal to a new address and didn't know it had expired until I went to get a new cell phone a couple years later.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...I did not know they will not forward your renewal to a new address and didn't know it had expired until I went to get a new cell phone a couple years later.




We found out when SO went to the bank and they asked for ID.  They wouldn't accept her license since it had expired.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Andy, what do they do then, mail you your real license?
> PA issues you the real thing right there, complete with picture and whatever newfangled overlay they came up with since last time.
> BTW, what is R? We call it DVM, Dept. of Motor Vehicles.



The "R" stands for Registry of Motor Vehicles.  But when talking, we just call it "The Registry". Everyone knows what you mean.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Our RMV does not send out renewal notices.  Five years ago, SO and I both forgot and renewed late.
> 
> This year SO was able to renew online and they just mailed her the license.  I did that in the past but now that I've passed 65 YO, I have to go in every time.  I had the option to keep the same photo or take a new one.  I kept the old one.



Having my daughter work at the headquarters of the Registry, she makes sure that they send me a new address label for the back of my ID. I got my ID before they put an expiration dates on them. So my ID will never expire. For the first time in my life, I actually like my picture on my ID.


----------



## pacanis

I think "The Registry" would make a good name for a Michael Douglas movie.


----------



## Addie

Oh yes! It would be about all the horror stories of the drivers who go there to settle a problem and the nightmares they go through. I see him as the head and having all these problems dropped on his desk. It becomes his job to solve them.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Oh yes! It would be about all the horror stories of the drivers who go there to settle a problem and the nightmares they go through. I see him as the head and having all these problems dropped on his desk. It becomes his job to solve them.


 
Hmmm, I see him as the person who heads up an organization to eliminate drivers whith a lot of points (for violations) on their license


----------



## Andy M.

"eliminate"?????


----------



## Andy M.

Apple pie is going into the oven.  Now to prep the stuffing.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> "eliminate"?????




Hopefully she meant eliminate to mean take away their driving privileges, not actually eliminate the person altogether!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Our RMV does not send out renewal notices.  Five years ago, SO and I both forgot and renewed late.
> 
> This year SO was able to renew online and they just mailed her the license.  I did that in the past but now that I've passed 65 YO, I have to go in every time.  I had the option to keep the same photo or take a new one.  I kept the old one.



We don't get reminders.  When I renewed late some years ago, I had to retake the written test.  After DH's license expired this year, they caught it going through security at the airport.  Thankfully it was a domestic flight, and they let him through anyway.  He didn't have to retake the test.


----------



## CarolPa

If I had to retake the test I would fail.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> "eliminate"?????


 


CarolPa said:


> Hopefully she meant eliminate to mean take away their driving privileges, not actually eliminate the person altogether!


 
Ala Michael Douglas in The Star Chamber. Eliminate 
We all know how you New Englanders drive


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Ala Michael Douglas in The Star Chamber. Eliminate
> *We all know how you New Englanders drive*



Since we moved here I've wanted to mount a huge hatchet on the front bumper of my car.  Every time someone coming out of a street or parking lot to my right intrudes into my lane, hoping they can then gain the pity of the traffic going opposite direction, and blocks my lane for ages (because the opposing traffic just won't let them in) I want to hatchet their car so they can't drive anymore. Drivers in the towns either side of ours do this all the time because of the narrow roads and street parking.  "Me First!  Me First!"  ARGH! 

 If I have to turn left into heavy traffic I either go around a block or two so I can turn at the light or I turn right, then left into a street, and do a 180 so I can then turn in the direction I need to go.

Oh, and I need a huge light-up sign on my rear bumper.  It would say "I refuse to get a ticket just because you want to go faster".  Don't even start on tailgaters...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm heading out to the garage to clean a few things and move some of the Christmas stuff around so I can reach it in the next week.  Warmish today (although I frittered away the 58 degree weather and now have only upper 40s) but the cold is moving in for a while again soon.  I swear Mother Nature is going through menopause...


----------



## pacanis

I am doing nothing... well, struggling with DC and typing.
There is 6" of snow in the driveway and I intend to leave it there.
Ths is what it lookslike if I tpe at regular sed here.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished doing the hand washable stuff from yesterday.  Pots, pans, etc.  The rack the turkey roasted on is now soaking in the sink to make it easier to get the crud off.


----------



## Katie H

Not sure what I _want_ to do but know there's plenty I _should_ be doing.

All the housecleaning and most of the laundry has been done and out on the line.  Just have one more load to put into the washer.

I pulled out my bag of Christmas cards yesterday with my address list and list of folks we exchange cards with.  I probably should get to work on those.  Only a couple of dozen but I always like to get our cards done and out by the first week of December.

Still have doll clothes to finish and more to make, which doesn't take very long for me.  So much quicker and easier than making "big people" duds.  I want to knit some outfits, too.  I do that while we watch TV in the evenings.

I should also take inventory of what we'll need for our upcoming trip to see some of the grandchildren, but that's a while off and I can delay doing that.

Hmmmm.  What to do?  What to do?  What to do?  

One thing's for certain...I won't have to cook tonight.  Wonder why?!


----------



## Andy M.

SO is off with her son and DIL to shop for a Christmas tree.  She is going to use it outside for a decoration with lighted presents in front of the condo.  I just finished cleaning the stove.

I may just be getting too old for this crap.  I was exhausted yesterday and promptly fell asleep when my family left.  Of course my step son and his wife were out before I was.


----------



## pacanis

What's going up outside, Andy, real or fake?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished straining the broth made from the turkey carcass.

In the morning, after it cools, I will use some to make a small pot of soup and freeze the rest.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just sitting here at work going over contract renewals when I suddenly realised...... I can do this at home. Now.......where's my coat.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> What's going up outside, Andy, real or fake?




Real.  They came back with a 3'-4' tree already in a stand.  We put it in a 5 gallon bucket with sand to stabilize it and put it up on a little metal table.  She's out there putting on the lights right now.  I'm not allowed to participate except to figure out why it doesn't work when she tries to turn it on.


----------



## Addie

*RAK*

I just got off the phone with The Pirate. He was right behind an accident on I93 and stopped. An 18 wheeler clipped a car, spun it around and it flew into a concrete abutment. The driver was hurt, but the elderly woman in the back was in bad shape. She had been pushed down under the back of the front seat. The Pirate had to force doors open to get to her. He said you could see she had a broken hip. A nurse showed up and between them and others that stopped got her stabilized. She had a nasty gash on her head and asked someone for a clean white napkin. Then gave them instructions on how to open it without contamination. There is more to the story, but he kept her from going into shock by demanding a man give over his coast to keep her warm. When the FD arrived they complimented him. The stupid State Trooper came back with the remark, "At least you don't have any outstanding warrants." Two women seriously hurt and they are worried about warrants? They never did offer to help with the victims, only the accident and how it happened. And if my son had any outstanding warrants. Sounds about right for our State Police. Gotta get that collar no matter what! The female Statie didn't like it when the local cop told her to get out of the way, she wasn't helping the victims any. And then they wonder why folks don't like to get involved. Both victims were air lifted to a hospital in Boston.  And a couple for the victims.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Real. They came back with a 3'-4' tree already in a stand. We put it in a 5 gallon bucket with sand to stabilize it and put it up on a little metal table. She's out there putting on the lights right now. I'm not allowed to participate except to figure out why it doesn't work when she tries to turn it on.


 
Interesting. I've never seen a display like that.
You'll have to share a night time pic once it's all set up, snowy and everything. And you have the lights figured out


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Interesting. I've never seen a display like that.
> You'll have to share a night time pic once it's all set up, snowy and everything. And you have the lights figured out



My in-laws did that when they lived in a small mobile home in Florida. When it's inside, there's lots of room under the table for presents


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> *My in-laws did that when they lived in a small mobile home in Florida. *When it's inside, there's lots of room under the table for presents


 
Outside? I've never seen that around here and PA is between VA and MA


----------



## Dawgluver

It's good to be home.  My relatives with the exception of my sister are all lovely people.  We got to spend time with some of them and spent the next day at Costco and a movie.  It was a sock purchase day at Costco.  We showed remarkable restraint, and brought home a lot of socks.

Beagle is very thankful to be back sleeping in her sunbeam.  She's exhausted after bullying the heck out of her 75 pound canine cousin and being tortured by BIL's overweight Siamese cat.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Today has been a day of baking. Chocolate cupcakes filled with homemade caramel with marshmallow meringue frosting, and a sour cream apple pie is baking.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm enjoying the aroma of turkey stock simmering on the stove, about to put a loaf of bread into the oven. DH cut down part of our overgrown bay tree and a friend came by to get some of the stems for holiday decorating. Time to start thinking about dinner.


----------



## pacanis

I'm starting to think about dinner, too. As in do I want any.
I had a huge Canadian bacon sub for lunch... after finishing off the turkey sausage (I'm going to have to buy that more often) and I am really not too sure what my plans will be tonight in the supper department. The Coor's light is tasting pretty good though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think it's nap time...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Toffiffeezz said:


> Today has been a day of baking. Chocolate cupcakes filled with homemade caramel with marshmallow meringue frosting, and a sour cream apple pie is baking.



(I'm thinking a quick drive to Calgary is out of the question)


----------



## Dawgluver

Toffiffeezz said:


> Today has been a day of baking. Chocolate cupcakes filled with homemade caramel with marshmallow meringue frosting, and a sour cream apple pie is baking.



Oh 

I washed all our new Costco socks.  I'll gift a few coworkers with The World's Softest Socks along with some Lindor Truffles for Christmas.  We all seem to gift each other with socks every year.

DH, Beagle and I just got back from a nice walk, temp was 49°F.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> It's good to be home.  My relatives with the exception of my sister are all lovely people.  We got to spend time with some of them and spent the next day at Costco and a movie.  It was a sock purchase day at Costco.  We showed remarkable restraint, and brought home a lot of socks.
> 
> Beagle is very thankful to be back sleeping in her sunbeam.  She's exhausted after bullying the heck out of her 75 pound canine cousin and being tortured by BIL's overweight Siamese cat.


I'm glad to read that you had a good time

Did you check for the cotton panties at Costco?


----------



## taxlady

I made http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/danish-red-cabbage-r-dk-l-roedkaal-69012.html#post948219. I used the new food processor to slice the cabbage. Wow! That was quick. But, bits of cabbage got into every nook and cranny of the lid, the bowl and the slicing blade. It was still quick, even counting clean up time. It did leave more pieces big than I would have liked. I didn't worry too much about the ones that weren't huge, since this batch will be just for me and Stirling. If I am making it for guests, I will probably slice the cabbage using the mandolin. It will take a little bit longer, but there won't be as many big pieces and they will be easier to spot, so I can slice them by hand.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm glad to read that you had a good time
> 
> Did you check for the cotton panties at Costco?



Thanks Taxy!  Yes, I found them!  Gray and black 6 pack, they ARE nice!

I washed 'em with the socks.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I made http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/danish-red-cabbage-r-dk-l-roedkaal-69012.html#post948219. I used the new food processor to slice the cabbage. Wow! That was quick. But, bits of cabbage got into every nook and cranny of the lid, the bowl and the slicing blade. It was still quick, even counting clean up time. It did leave more pieces big than I would have liked. I didn't worry too much about the ones that weren't huge, since this batch will be just for me and Stirling. If I am making it for guests, I will probably slice the cabbage using the mandolin. It will take a little bit longer, but there won't be as many big pieces and they will be easier to spot, so I can slice them by hand.


 
That'll happen. You can't beat a FP and shredding blade for slaw, but is it worth it? I say yes.

I'm watching The Lovely Bones for the second time and cooking dinner.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Taxy!  Yes, I found them!  Gray and black 6 pack, they ARE nice!
> 
> I washed 'em with the socks.


Did you get the ones with lace or the ones with French cut leg holes? Or maybe that's TMI.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Did you get the ones with lace or the ones with French cut leg holes? Or maybe that's TMI.



  Just the plain cotton bikinis.  They came in a little cosmetic bag.


----------



## Somebunny

Just relaxing, after getting the mammoth tree up and "fluffing" all the branches.  Unfortunately this pre-lit 12 ft tree had a couple of un-lit branches after we got it set up, so DH had to fill in a couple of dark spots with extra lights.  Now, the decorating can begin, but I don't have anymore oomph tonight  so there is always tomorrow and the rest of next week......not looking forward to 700 trips up and down the 10 ft ladder    Why do I do this to myself lol!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Somebunny said:


> Just relaxing, after getting the mammoth tree up and "fluffing" all the branches.  Unfortunately this pre-lit 12 ft tree had a couple of un-lit branches after we got it set up, so DH had to fill in a couple of dark spots with extra lights.  Now, the decorating can begin, but I don't have anymore oomph tonight  so there is always tomorrow and the rest of next week......not looking forward to 700 trips up and down the 10 ft ladder    Why do I do this to myself lol!



Because it looks so pretty when it's done?


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I just got off the phone with The Pirate. He was right behind an accident on I93 and stopped. An 18 wheeler clipped a car, spun it around and it flew into a concrete abutment. The driver was hurt, but the elderly woman in the back was in bad shape. She had been pushed down under the back of the front seat. The Pirate had to force doors open to get to her. He said you could see she had a broken hip. A nurse showed up and between them and others that stopped got her stabilized. She had a nasty gash on her head and asked someone for a clean white napkin. Then gave them instructions on how to open it without contamination. There is more to the story, but he kept her from going into shock by demanding a man give over his coast to keep her warm. When the FD arrived they complimented him. The stupid State Trooper came back with the remark, "At least you don't have any outstanding warrants." Two women seriously hurt and they are worried about warrants? They never did offer to help with the victims, only the accident and how it happened. And if my son had any outstanding warrants. Sounds about right for our State Police. Gotta get that collar no matter what! The female Statie didn't like it when the local cop told her to get out of the way, she wasn't helping the victims any. And then they wonder why folks don't like to get involved. Both victims were air lifted to a hospital in Boston.  And a couple for the victims.


So nice of him to stop & help, sounds like he was raised right!  Hope it all turns out well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done ordering a Bed Cane for myself.  Figured I'd be needing some assist to get in and out of bed after I have surgery...still no date yet, just planning ahead.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with the surgery PF.  Make sure you let us know before hand so we can bombard you with positive thoughts!

Going to enjoy a little Castle (rerun) time with a kitty on my lap.  Hoping for an earlier to bed for me...I've been burning the midnight oil far to late into the wee hours out of stupidity.


----------



## taxlady

I made the Swedish visiting cake. Yum.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> So nice of him to stop & help, sounds like he was raised right!  Hope it all turns out well.



I think he know I would be disappointed in him if he did anything less. You don't stand by when someone needs your help.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got done ordering a Bed Cane for myself.  Figured I'd be needing some assist to get in and out of bed after I have surgery...still no date yet, just planning ahead.



PF, when I had my gastro surgery, I had the trapeze contraption on my bed to help me lift myself up to a sitting position. Poo was about six at the time and when he was allowed to visit me, he wanted to see me swing on it like they do at the circus. One shouldn't laugh that hard with a gut full of sutures.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got done ordering a Bed Cane for myself.  Figured I'd be needing some assist to get in and out of bed after I have surgery...still no date yet, just planning ahead.



Wow, I wish I had known about that when I had my three open abdominal surgeries. I just rolled over onto my side and pushed myself up with the bedside table, which wasn't easy. I'll remember that if I ever have another one.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, I wish I had known about that when I had my three open abdominal surgeries. I just rolled over onto my side and pushed myself up with the bedside table, which wasn't easy. I'll remember that if I ever have another one.




When I had my 2 abdominal surgeries I rolled over onto my side and DH pushed me up from behind.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> When I had my 2 abdominal surgeries I rolled over onto my side and DH pushed me up from behind.



My DH was up and gone to work before I got up  He was still teaching then and was usually at school by 6:30 am.


----------



## bethzaring

Getting ready to leave to take some family to the ABQ airport and some of us will continue south to the Bosque del Apache
Home - Bosque del Apache - U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service

to spend a day with the wintering birds at the Bosque.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> (I'm thinking a quick drive to Calgary is out of the question)



LOL I've always got enough for unexpected guests


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished cleaning up after a party last night.  We celebrated our son's visit and marriage.  Lots of empty bottles this morning.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Just finished cleaning up after a party last night. We celebrated our son's visit and marriage. Lots of empty bottles this morning.


 
Evian?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, when I had my gastro surgery, I had the trapeze contraption on my bed to help me lift myself up to a sitting position. Poo was about six at the time and when he was allowed to visit me, he wanted to see me swing on it like they do at the circus. One shouldn't laugh that hard with a gut full of sutures.



No place for a trapeze  I may also need steps up to the bed, we have an underdresser so it is quite high.



GotGarlic said:


> Wow, I wish I had known about that when I had my three open abdominal surgeries. I just rolled over onto my side and pushed myself up with the bedside table, which wasn't easy. I'll remember that if I ever have another one.



I had a $10 gift certificate and was wondering what to get, realized I would need one and I couldn't steal Shrek's.



CarolPa said:


> When I had my 2 abdominal surgeries I rolled over onto my side and DH pushed me up from behind.



Here it is:


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No place for a trapeze  I may also need steps up to the bed, we have an underdresser so it is quite high.
> 
> I had a $10 gift certificate and was wondering what to get, realized I would need one and I couldn't steal Shrek's.
> 
> Here it is:



So the wood part fits under the mattress?

You might be able to find some bed steps in the pet department.  I bought some nice ones for Beagle from Drs Smith and Foster, assembly required.  I think Walgreens may carry them too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So the wood part fits under the mattress?
> 
> You might be able to find some bed steps in the pet department.  I bought some nice ones for Beagle from Drs Smith and Foster, assembly required.  I think Walgreens may carry them too.



Yes it goes under the mattress, using your own weight to keep it stable.  

I was thinking about those, going to look at them at Pet Smart today, I do have a couple of 8 inch high step stools that will work.

We have a memory foam mattress, it is not conducive to changing positions.  I struggle to get out of it without having surgery. Then the drop to the floor, about 6 inches with me sitting on the edge.


----------



## Katie H

Bella and I are about to dismantle the outside autumn/Thanksgiving decorations and put some of the Christmas ones up.  Won't do all of it until the week of Christmas because everything stays up until January 6.

Even though this Christmas season is an abbreviated one, we'll still have plenty of decorations and lots of fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Will be heading out to do laundry.  No more Monday's off for the near future.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Heading down to Aurora Collectables this afternoon. They are having a Le Creuset sale.


----------



## Kayelle

I just got back from the hospital visiting Cheyenne Marie. This is the first time I've been able to hold her and my heart melted holding my tiny 3lb grand daughter in my arms. She should be able to come home for Christmas!! I made her pink hat, but I'll make a Christmas elf hat to wear home.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I just got back from the hospital visiting Cheyenne Marie. This is the first time I've been able to hold her and my heart melted holding my tiny 3lb grand daughter in my arms. She should be able to come home for Christmas!! I made her pink hat, but I'll make a Christmas elf hat to wear home.



What a precious baby!

I'm making a combination of Kades' and Kayelle's mushroom soup.


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats on your beautiful granddaughter.  Good things come in small packages.


----------



## Kayelle

TSM, Dawg and Andy.

Believe me, this is the smallest baby I've ever held! Her daddy and uncle were 9 pounders!


----------



## Katie H

Oh, what a sweetie and such lovely, long fingers.  Piano?

Check out Barbra Streisand's The Best Gift.  It'll make your heart melt and bring tears to your eyes.  It's one of the most beautiful Christmas songs ever written.  It fits little miss Cheyenne to a T.


----------



## bakechef

This weekend I decided to do an antenna project.  I have over the air TV, no cable.  I've been using a big, old style antenna for a few years and it's been doing well, but wondered if I could get more channels.  Everything is in my attic.

I built one from watching youtube videos using wire, a board, screws, washers, and a simple transformer, all in all about $10 worth of materials, all available at Lowes.  

I built it and after some tweaking and covering a piece of cardboard with aluminum foil, I am now able to get channels broadcasting from 2 different directions!  I have picked up 7 new stations and seems like I've been able to make PBS more stable.  No amplifiers just wire arranged just so, pretty cool!

It's been a delightfully nerdy weekend.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> Oh, what a sweetie and such lovely, long fingers.  Piano?
> 
> Check out Barbra Streisand's The Best Gift.  It'll make your heart melt and bring tears to your eyes.  It's one of the most beautiful Christmas songs ever written.  It fits little miss Cheyenne to a T.



Talk about heartmelting tears Katie!! Yes, it's a perfect song by one of the most talented singers to ever live!
You noticed Cheyenne's long slender hands and fingers I've always wanted to have. Maybe they will be as graceful as Barbra Streisand's.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> Talk about heartmelting tears Katie!! Yes, it's a perfect song by one of the most talented singers to ever live!
> You noticed Cheyenne's long slender hands and fingers I've always wanted to have. Maybe they will be as graceful as Barbra Streisand's.



I thought you'd like it, Kayelle.

It is special to me because I was told I would never have any children.  However, through medical intervention and pure Irish stubbornness, my first child was born December 5, 1970.  I've always thought of this as my and Shawn's song.


----------



## Kayelle

What a lovely story Katie. My parents have been gone a long time, but I was always told I was their best gift just three days before Christmas. I still miss hearing that from them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I just got back from the hospital visiting Cheyenne Marie. This is the first time I've been able to hold her and my heart melted holding my tiny 3lb grand daughter in my arms. She should be able to come home for Christmas!! I made her pink hat, but I'll make a Christmas elf hat to wear home.



So tiny and precious!  Congtatulations, KL!


----------



## Somebunny

So sweet Kayelle!  Congratulations again to all


----------



## Somebunny

I am decorating the tree......I'm kinda slow!  Won't be done for a couple of days, probably.....


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> This weekend I decided to do an antenna project.  I have over the air TV, no cable.  I've been using a big, old style antenna for a few years and it's been doing well, but wondered if I could get more channels.  Everything is in my attic.
> 
> I built one from watching youtube videos using wire, a board, screws, washers, and a simple transformer, all in all about $10 worth of materials, all available at Lowes.
> 
> I built it and after some tweaking and covering a piece of cardboard with aluminum foil, I am now able to get channels broadcasting from 2 different directions!  I have picked up 7 new stations and seems like I've been able to make PBS more stable.  No amplifiers just wire arranged just so, pretty cool!
> 
> It's been a delightfully nerdy weekend.



This fascinates me.  I like to do things like this!

We have DirecTV, but I've jerryrigged every other TV in the house.


----------



## MrsLMB

Kayelle said:


> I just got back from the hospital visiting Cheyenne Marie. This is the first time I've been able to hold her and my heart melted holding my tiny 3lb grand daughter in my arms. She should be able to come home for Christmas!! I made her pink hat, but I'll make a Christmas elf hat to wear home.


 
What a beautiful child.  You are so lucky to have this baby in your life.  Congratulations to everyone !


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> This fascinates me.  I like to do things like this!
> 
> We have DirecTV, but I've jerryrigged every other TV in the house.



I've read how awesome these homemade antennas are, so I watched a bunch of videos to make sure I was doing everything right and built it.  Better than the other 2 store bought antennas.

I really love projects like this, finding inexpensive and useful solutions!


----------



## Dawgluver

BIL used to work for Butterball, now for Armstrong.  He gifted us with about 10 pounds of amazing meat, one package was half turkey, half ham, entitled Bacon Club.  Seriously, both ham and turkey breast  in one loaf, all rolled in cooked bacon.  The other is Bacon Ranch Chicken Breast.  We tried some Bacon Club, it is awesome!  They're currently not available to the public, as they're experimental, but when they are available, I will buy them!

I whacked them up into chunks and put them through the Foodsaver into more useable packages.  Froze some.  Brought half of the packages to a neighbor who is still recovering from a motorcycle accident along with her skin grafts, and included some chicken noodle soup.  We had a nice visit.


----------



## Addie

I have been trying to stay off my foot. Impossible! I seem to have developed a love affair with the toilet bowl. I am at the point where I might just set up my bed in the tub. 

My foot has been feeling good these past two days. Then today comes with running back and forth to the outhouse. Some of the pain has come back, but it is tolerable. I don't need to take a Vicodin for it. I can now touch the area where the broken bone is. I really want to sleep, but that is impossible. As soon as I doze off, I have to jump up and head for the outhouse.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got done ordering a Bed Cane for myself.  Figured I'd be needing some assist to get in and out of bed after I have surgery...still no date yet, just planning ahead.


I will keep you in positive thoughts & prayers. Hope you can get things scheduled quickly & all goes well. Please, keep us posted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I will keep you in positive thoughts & prayers. Hope you can get things scheduled quickly & all goes well. Please, keep us posted.



I figure DC is fourth on the list to be notified


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> I just got back from the hospital visiting Cheyenne Marie. This is the first time I've been able to hold her and my heart melted holding my tiny 3lb grand daughter in my arms. She should be able to come home for Christmas!! I made her pink hat, but I'll make a Christmas elf hat to wear home.



Kayelle, she is beautiful!  What a wonderful little bundle of blessing right in time for the holidays.  Takes me back to when our two were born at 3 1/2 and four pounds (they were premie twins), but to look at them today you'd never know they had a rough start.  He's now 6' 1 1/2" of lean muscle but his 5' 9" sister can still take him down! 

Make sure you post a photo of Cheyenne as Santa's elf when you get that hat on her head.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> BIL used to work for Butterball, now for Armstrong. He gifted us with about 10 pounds of amazing meat, one package was half turkey, half ham, entitled Bacon Club. *Seriously, both ham and turkey breast in one loaf, all rolled in cooked bacon*. The other is Bacon Ranch Chicken Breast. We tried some Bacon Club, it is awesome! They're currently not available to the public, as they're experimental, but when they are available, I will buy them!
> 
> I whacked them up into chunks and put them through the Foodsaver into more useable packages. Froze some. Brought half of the packages to a neighbor who is still recovering from a motorcycle accident along with her skin grafts, and included some chicken noodle soup. We had a nice visit.


 
You need to find a way to get a little Swiss cheese in there


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I have been trying to stay off my foot. Impossible! I seem to have developed a love affair with the toilet bowl. I am at the point where I might just set up my bed in the tub.
> 
> My foot has been feeling good these past two days. Then today comes with running back and forth to the outhouse. Some of the pain has come back, but it is tolerable. I don't need to take a Vicodin for it. I can now touch the area where the broken bone is. I really want to sleep, but that is impossible. As soon as I doze off, I have to jump up and head for the outhouse.



You could try taking some Imodium so you can get some rest.


----------



## pacanis

Getting ready to breathe...


----------



## Katie H

Just had a little  tête-à-tête with Miss Clairol in which she agreed to get me back to Glenn's dark-haired gypsy girl.  I was getting a little, um, let's just say light around the edges.  All done and looks good.  Now all I need to do is to polish up the jangles on my tambourine and put on some new holiday ribbons.


----------



## CatPat

Mamma and I are back from the vet with Kali. She seems to be fine! But we're waiting for the test results, which should be done by 5pm.

So, we are both here looking at posts and waiting for my phone to start barking.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

Good luck with her.


----------



## CatPat

I feel much better! The vet called back, and Kali has an irritable bowel. I'm taking her back tomorrow for an anti-inflammatory shot. The vet recommended a bland diet of boiled chicken and we'll speak of changing the cat food tomorrow. 

Now I'm thawing two chicken breasts in the microwave, and I've taken away the regular cat food. They both are going to have to eat this until Kali gets better and I can put them on a better cat food. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm glad to hear it's not more serious, Cat 

I just finished straightening up, putting dishes away, etc. Now I'm going to scan some more pics from a neighbor's album. I volunteered to be the historian for our neighborhood civic league and a neighbor loaned me a photo album his parents put together for his uncle: pictures of homes and businesses around the neighborhood with the names of people who had lived there for a long time. I'm hoping to collect stories about them from older neighbors.

Some of the structures are no longer here, like the old train depot. At the turn of the 20th century, my neighborhood was a resort area with boarding houses and piers into the river with trolley service from downtown.


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> I'm glad to hear it's not more serious, Cat
> 
> I just finished straightening up, putting dishes away, etc. Now I'm going to scan some more pics from a neighbor's album. I volunteered to be the historian for our neighborhood civic league and a neighbor loaned me a photo album his parents put together for his uncle: pictures of homes and businesses around the neighborhood with the names of people who had lived there for a long time. I'm hoping to collect stories about them from older neighbors.
> 
> Some of the structures are no longer here, like the old train depot. At the turn of the 20th century, my neighborhood was a resort area with boarding houses and piers into the river with trolley service from downtown.



Thank you, GG! And I'm sure you'll do very well with your project.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Cat, glad to hear that your kitty isn't seriously ill. I hope you find a good quality cat food for her.


----------



## simonbaker

Got home from the pool, had a turkey sandwich & am relaxing in the recliner.


----------



## LPBeier

I just stopped in to pay my respects regarding Kadesma's passing as I know there is strength in numbers and it was better to be here than by myself.

It is good to see some familiar names.

I have a shout out to Pacanis if he is still kicking around the place - I got my hands on a 2 year old Balderson cheddar and am savouring every bite!

Not sure when I will be back.  My health conditions have escalated and I am not on the computer all that much.  But I love you all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Take care LP.  Even when you aren't posting here you know you aren't far from our thoughts. ((hugs))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Winding down from a busy day enjoying my glass of wine.  Wishing my ankles were only half their age instead of feeling twice their age.  Anyone know of really comfortable yet reasonably priced shoes for crabby feet?  At this point I don't even care if they're what I used to call "Nun shoes".


----------



## cara

I wanted to suggest "ecco"-shoes to you, but they are even more expensive in the US than here....
You could try with some good outdoor/walking shoes.. I made good experience with that, too..


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> I just stopped in to pay my respects regarding Kadesma's passing as I know there is strength in numbers and it was better to be here than by myself.
> 
> It is good to see some familiar names.
> 
> I have a shout out to Pacanis if he is still kicking around the place - I got my hands on a 2 year old Balderson cheddar and am savouring every bite!
> 
> Not sure when I will be back. My health conditions have escalated and I am not on the computer all that much. But I love you all.


 
Kicking around? I try to kick something every day 
Nice to see you again. I thought of you a couple weeks ago when I was eating some mushrooms gratin 

And Kadesma's passing? I must have missed something last night...


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Kicking around? I try to kick something every day
> Nice to see you again. I thought of you a couple weeks ago when I was eating some mushrooms gratin
> 
> And Kadesma's passing? I must have missed something last night...


Thanks, Pac.  My epitaph will be "She gave the world mushrooms gratin"! And that's just fine with me! 

Sorry to give you the news like that.  I am still feeling the loss.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Winding down from a busy day enjoying my glass of wine.  Wishing my ankles were only half their age instead of feeling twice their age.  Anyone know of really comfortable yet reasonably priced shoes for crabby feet?  At this point I don't even care if they're what I used to call "Nun shoes".



When you write "crabby feet", are you talking about their shape or "mood"?

Do you have bunions? What size shoe do you need? How wide?

I have been told that Hush Puppies and Naturalizer are comfortable, but they don't really have any that fit me. Athletic "walking shoes" can be very comfortable, according to my ex-DH. They look like running shoes.



cara said:


> I wanted to suggest "ecco"-shoes to you, but they are even more expensive in the US than here....
> You could try with some good outdoor/walking shoes.. I made good experience with that, too..


Yeah, they are pricey. I paid about $170 for a pair and they aren't very pretty. They are comfortable. I didn't want to pay that much, but finding shoes that fit isn't easy for me (C width feet with bunions). It's harder in Canada than in the US or Europe.

These are mine:







I see from their online store that they have prettier shoes (and better prices than the local wide-shoe store).


----------



## CarolPa

Taxlady, your picture was "forbidden" for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Taxlady, your picture was "forbidden" for me.



I see a blank space in the post.


----------



## MrsLMB

try this for that picture .. and they do look very comfy



http://www.eccocanada.com/images/detailed/18/21253301001.jpg


----------



## GotGarlic

MrsLMB said:


> try this for that picture .. and they do look very comfy
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.eccocanada.com/images/detailed/18/21253301001.jpg



Another blank, and this when I click on the link:


> Forbidden
> 
> You don't have permission to access /images/detailed/18/21253301001.jpg on this server.



Hmmm. Maybe it's only visible to Canadians?


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Hmmm. Maybe it's only visible to Canadians?



I can see it, but I'm only half Canadian, so only one shoe appears....


----------



## pacanis

lol. Good one


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I can see it, but I'm only half Canadian, so only one shoe appears....




ECCO Shoes Canada - CLAY


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> ECCO Shoes Canada - CLAY



And there's the other shoe!    They do look comfy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Winding down from a busy day enjoying my glass of wine.  Wishing my ankles were only half their age instead of feeling twice their age.  Anyone know of really comfortable yet reasonably priced shoes for crabby feet?  At this point I don't even care if they're what I used to call "Nun shoes".



Have you tried Keens, CG?  I love them to pieces, and Zappos and Online Shoes have good deals and good selections.  Their boots are the most comfy I've ever worn, and I adore their sandals.  Everything is machine washable too.


----------



## MrsLMB

These also look pretty comfy

Comfortable Shoes and Boots, Shipped Free from L.L.Bean


----------



## CarolPa

Now I can see them.  They look comfy and I would wear them.


----------



## Katie H

Sitting and collecting my thoughts and trying to put together a "game plan" if the predicted severe ice storm comes to pass in the next couple of days.  The soothsayers are telling us it could be as significant as the January 2009 one.  Oh, no!!!!!  I don't EVER want to go there again.

I'm just hoping it will fizzle out and we have some not so severe weather.  We could handle that.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm wishing those clouds away, Katie.  {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## simonbaker

Busy, 12 hour day, no breaks. I got in the gym for 80 mn afterwards. Just got home, relaxing in recliner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I can see it, but I'm only half Canadian, so only one shoe appears....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching Shrek do his medication shuffle...cheap entertainment.


----------



## Dawgluver

Niece's 6th birthday is rapidly approaching, and her parents have been of no help for gift suggestions.  SIL says books, but the kid already has enough books to fill the Library of Congress.  So she gets what I'd like, a couple of Monster High dolls.  Free shipping.

http://www.target.com/p/-/A-14517946_201308051531


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching Shrek do his medication shuffle...cheap entertainment.



  Bad Ogress!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Bad Ogress!



Watching him try to get three bottles of pills into one bottle just cracks me up.  I've tried to talk him into just leaving the extras sealed until he goes through one bottle, but noooo.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching him try to get three bottles of pills into one bottle just cracks me up.  I've tried to talk him into just leaving the extras sealed until he goes through one bottle, but noooo.



He's gotta appreciate the cheap-dateness of you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> He's gotta appreciate the cheap-dateness of you!



Oh yeah, he knows I'll only need half a beer and can get into the movies at kids prices.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I can see it, but I'm only half Canadian, so only one shoe appears....









  Wine up the nose is NOT funny.  

***********************************************

Thanks for all the shoe suggestions ladies.  And taxy, I have a bunion, fallen arches, and high insteps.  Himself's cousin had foot surgery a while back, and now her foot is worse off than before!  Not interested in going that route. Gotta admit I love summer best - my feet enjoy it most when they are bare or just in sox.  No shoes.  If my one foot starts to hurt I just wrap an old Ace wrist support around it at the arch and I'm good to go!

The LLBean moccasins look pretty comfy, and so does their price.  Bonus, there is an LLB store on the way to one of the two Penzeys stores we've gone to, each about 45 miles away.  Will have to check them out after the holidays.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I find wine up your nose to be extremely funny, but then we've already established that I am easily entertained.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting here getting ready for a slow day at work. I already polished off breakfast, the loco moco I did not make last night, and am wondering how much rain we will actually get. The snow is all but gone. I think I'll put the reflectors along my driveway in a little better than I did last week. Some of them are leaners already. Plus they are sticking up too high for my taste.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One admit yesterday, so getting ready for the day should be quick.  Getting to our backlog of assessments will be the big problem.  I'm tempted to lock the door and ignore the phone and e-mail for three hours a day for some uninterrupted time.  This has not been an easy transition week after the boss leaving.  State Survey (inspection) walked in the door Monday to top it all off.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just put a pork roast in the slow cooker. I put a dry rub on it last night - cayenne, chili powder, cumin, Mexican oregano, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder. It smelled very cuminy  I'm going to use part of it to make tamales and freeze them for later, and part for something else Mexican later this week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yes, it's almost tamale season.  Have to get a hold of my partner in crime and set a date.  20 pounds of pork we are planning this year.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes, it's almost tamale season.  Have to get a hold of my partner in crime and set a date.  20 pounds of pork we are planning this year.



Wow, 20 pounds! How many tamales do you make?


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> I just put a pork roast in the slow cooker. I put a dry rub on it last night - cayenne, chili powder, cumin, Mexican oregano, salt, pepper, onion powder, garlic powder. It smelled very cuminy  I'm going to use part of it to make tamales and freeze them for later, and part for something else Mexican later this week.


 
My chuck roast will be going into the slow cooker in a few hours


----------



## Katie H

Been out surveying the yard around the house for potential problems that might occur should we get the predicted ice storm.  Filled the bird feeders so my winged friends will have sustenance during the ugly weather.

It's a balmy 65F right now but it's supposed to take a nosedive into the teens by tomorrow afternoon/night.  Sheesh!!  All those who claim to know what they're talking about are making rumblings that we'll have something similar to what happened in January 2009.  Boy, I certainly hope NOT!!!!!

In any case, I think I've removed any things that could be harmed by ice.  We've pulled our vehicles closer in under the carport roof to protect them and all we can do is hope it's a mild storm.

If we lose power - a distinct possibility - we won't have water as the well is run by electricity.  We won't be too cold because we have gas logs in the fireplace in the living room.  Our cooktop in the kitchen is gas, so cooking won't be an issue.  We've stored plenty of water and will fill the bath tub with water to flush the toilet.  If necessary, we could get water from the pond for that purpose but it could be frozen, too.

The freezer is packed to the gills so any danger of losing any food is slim and will provide plenty to eat.  Plus, the pantry is well-stocked with canned goods and dry goods.  We definitely won't starve.

There are tons of warm blankets and goose down comforters to keep us warm, along with heavy socks, gloves, hats, boots and jackets.

There are several oil lamps and more flashlights than I can count, as well as lots of extra batteries.

We'll make sure to have our phones fully charged before we go to bed to allow for communication if needed.  But, they will be useless if the ice interferes with the towers like it did last time.  Still, we'll be ready.

Our laptop is always charged and if we have to juice it up we can do it with the car charger.

Sounds like gloom and doom but many, many lessons were learned last time.  And we are not going to get caught with our pants down.  Certainly not in icy weather.....

At least this time I won't be weathering the storm alone.


----------



## Alix

Here's hoping it isn't as bad as they think it might be. We had doom and gloom predicted a couple of days ago, but only really got hit with some snow. Its pretty frosty here, but that's to be expected at this time of year. (-15C = 4F)


----------



## pacanis

Don't forget, Katie, even if the power goes out you still have some access to water until the pressure goes out of your tank. Not a lot, but some.

I just got back in from surveying my shooting backstop. Something looked a little hinky and it was, one of my timbers broke. If it lets loose entirely things are going to start tumbling down, so I wedged a couple new timbers into it in case it lets loose.


----------



## CarolPa

Katie your winter storm awareness plan sounds so cozy and inviting!  A few years ago, everyone on one side of town lost all power.  The next morning we went to a local diner for breakfast.  All these people we knew from the other side of town were coming in to eat because they had no power.  They had their phone chargers with them and were plugging them into the outlets in the restaurant to get them charged.  We have not had a power outage since we bought our generator 13 years ago.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One admit yesterday, so getting ready for the day should be quick.  Getting to our backlog of assessments will be the big problem.  I'm tempted to lock the door and ignore the phone and e-mail for three hours a day for some uninterrupted time.  This has not been an easy transition week after the boss leaving.  State Survey (inspection) walked in the door Monday to top it all off.



We had one of the 'just drop in' inspections in Winthrop on a day that I was there. I am one of about three patients who are allowed to go outside whenever I want. The door is ALWAYS locked. The secretaries can see me approach the door and press the release. It looks like I am just walking out through an unlocked door. One of the inspectors followed me out and wanted to ask me a bunch of questions. I got the gist immediately of where he was going. I gave all the right answers. When he went back inside, the door was locked and he couldn't get in. The secretary made him show his badge *again* before she would hit the buzzer to let him in.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Been out surveying the yard around the house for potential problems that might occur should we get the predicted ice storm.  Filled the bird feeders so my winged friends will have sustenance during the ugly weather.
> 
> It's a balmy 65F right now but it's supposed to take a nosedive into the teens by tomorrow afternoon/night.  Sheesh!!  All those who claim to know what they're talking about are making rumblings that we'll have something similar to what happened in January 2009.  Boy, I certainly hope NOT!!!!!
> 
> In any case, I think I've removed any things that could be harmed by ice.  We've pulled our vehicles closer in under the carport roof to protect them and all we can do is hope it's a mild storm.
> 
> If we lose power - a distinct possibility - we won't have water as the well is run by electricity.  We won't be too cold because we have gas logs in the fireplace in the living room.  Our cooktop in the kitchen is gas, so cooking won't be an issue.  We've stored plenty of water and will fill the bath tub with water to flush the toilet.  If necessary, we could get water from the pond for that purpose but it could be frozen, too.
> 
> The freezer is packed to the gills so any danger of losing any food is slim and will provide plenty to eat.  Plus, the pantry is well-stocked with canned goods and dry goods.  We definitely won't starve.
> 
> There are tons of warm blankets and goose down comforters to keep us warm, along with heavy socks, gloves, hats, boots and jackets.
> 
> There are several oil lamps and more flashlights than I can count, as well as lots of extra batteries.
> 
> We'll make sure to have our phones fully charged before we go to bed to allow for communication if needed.  But, they will be useless if the ice interferes with the towers like it did last time.  Still, we'll be ready.
> 
> Our laptop is always charged and if we have to juice it up we can do it with the car charger.
> 
> Sounds like gloom and doom but many, many lessons were learned last time.  And we are not going to get caught with our pants down.  Certainly not in icy weather.....
> 
> At least this time I won't be weathering the storm alone.



That all sounds impressive, but do you have a manual can opener in case the power does go out? 

"Ma, why do you hang onto this old can opener when you have an electric one? We bought you the electric one so you wouldn't have to use this old thing anymore. DUH!


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> That all sounds impressive, but do you have a manual can opener in case the power does go out?
> 
> "Ma, why do you hang onto this old can opener when you have an electric one? We bought you the electric one so you wouldn't have to use this old thing anymore. DUH!



That's _all_ we have, Addie.  I've never owned an electric can opener.  I used one at a friend's house once and I don't think I've ever been so frustrated.  Hated it.  Yuck.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> That's all we have, Addie.  I've never owned an electric can opener.  I used one at a friend's house once and I don't think I've ever been so frustrated.  Hated it.  Yuck.



I don't have one, either. Just an electricity-wasting uni-tasker that takes up counter space.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> I don't have one, either. Just an electricity-wasting uni-tasker that takes up counter space.




I have one!!  And I love it!!  My hands don't work well enough to use the manual ones.


----------



## Addie

My son gave me an electric Hamilton Beach one. Took me two years to learn how to get the can on right. I had to turn it backwards in order to use my left hand to get the can under the blade right. Yeah, I know, you wouldn't think there is a right or left handed electric can opener. But I swear this one is. I still have my Swingline manual one though.


----------



## taxlady

I have had electric can openers that worked fine, and easily. Can't be bothered to get another one. I have a wall mounted Swing-A-Way, as well as a hand held Swing-A-Way.


----------



## pacanis

Wall mount here. It came with the house. And I have one of those funky ones that don't leave the sharp edge, too. That works well, but is a PITB to get positioned.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My mother used an electric and the only thing it was good for was calling the cat!  

The old cat would always come running when she heard that sound! 

I use a handheld.  I like it because I can toss it in the dish pan after each use and it does not take up any counter space or outlets in my miniature kitchen.


----------



## Addie

Forty years ago I got as a present, a left handed manual can opener. I loved it. Somewhere it got lost in the moving back to the East Coast along with my stove top Mason Jar Pepper Shaker.


----------



## CarolPa

Mine is red.  It goes well with my curtains and also the picture of the lighthouse on my breadbox.  I don't even know what brand it is.  I bought it for the color.


----------



## pacanis

You can't go wrong with red.


----------



## CarolPa

I just checked.  It's a Hamilton Beach.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I have one!!  And I love it!!  My hands don't work well enough to use the manual ones.



My opinion might change when I get older  but the one I got for a wedding present broke at least 20 years ago and I haven't felt the need to replace it.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wine up the nose is NOT funny.
> 
> ***********************************************
> 
> Thanks for all the shoe suggestions ladies.  And taxy, I have a bunion, fallen arches, and high insteps.  Himself's cousin had foot surgery a while back, and now her foot is worse off than before!  Not interested in going that route. Gotta admit I love summer best - my feet enjoy it most when they are bare or just in sox.  No shoes.  If my one foot starts to hurt I just wrap an old Ace wrist support around it at the arch and I'm good to go!
> 
> The LLBean moccasins look pretty comfy, and so does their price.  Bonus, there is an LLB store on the way to one of the two Penzeys stores we've gone to, each about 45 miles away.  Will have to check them out after the holidays.


I have met a few people who had foot surgery for bunions and none of them were happy with it.

Yeah, with bunions it gets harder to find shoes that fit. Fit is my big issue. I only buy leather shoes and I make sure the lining is leather or stretchy. Those shoes are going to have to stretch at the bunion. Sometimes I can find sandals that don't go across the bunion, then the shoes don't have to be leather.

Good luck with the shoe hunt.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> My opinion might change when I get older  but the one I got for a wedding present broke at least 20 years ago and I haven't felt the need to replace it.




I had a different one before and I couldn't get the hang of it.  We still have a manual in case the power goes out, but this one works great.  A can opener isn't really a big priority item!  LOL


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have met a few people who had foot surgery for bunions and none of them were happy with it.
> 
> Yeah, with bunions it gets harder to find shoes that fit. Fit is my big issue. I only buy leather shoes and I make sure the lining is leather or stretchy. Those shoes are going to have to stretch at the bunion. Sometimes I can find sandals that don't go across the bunion, then the shoes don't have to be leather.
> 
> Good luck with the shoe hunt.



My daughter has had the surgery more than once. And as you said, Not Happy! It comes from her wearing those dang pointed high heels. Now it is only flats or heels no higher than 1.5 inches. She has also had her toenails removed more than once. Pointed heels again, the cause.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> My daughter has had the surgery more than once. And as you said, Not Happy! It comes from her wearing those dang pointed high heels. Now it is only flats or heels no higher than 1.5 inches. She has also had her toenails removed more than once. Pointed heels again, the cause.


They say that bunions aren't caused by wearing pointy shoes. I don't doubt that it isn't the only possible cause. I have had bunions since I was a teenager, wearing those danged pointy shoes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, 20 pounds! How many tamales do you make?



About 4 hundred, we only do it once a year.  He keeps around 300 of them I bring the rest home.  LOOOOVE tamales!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> They say that bunions aren't caused by wearing pointy shoes. I don't doubt that it isn't the only possible cause. I have had bunions since I was a teenager, wearing those danged pointy shoes.



Bunions are mostly caused by pressure on the bit toe. My problem was always corns and blisters. That and trying to find size 5EEE. Open toe heels during my working days. Against company rules, but I didn't care. I cared about my feet more.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> About 4 hundred, we only do it once a year.  He keeps around 300 of them I bring the rest home.  LOOOOVE tamales!


Would love your tamale recipie 


Cannot seem to warm up here. The wind feels like it goes right though you, here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> Would love your tamale recipie
> 
> 
> Cannot seem to warm up here. The wind feels like it goes right though you, here.



I will have to ask J for it, even I don't know all the ingredients and I've been working for my tamales for 7 years.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I will have to ask J for it, even I don't know all the ingredients and I've been working for my tamales for 7 years.


I'm guessing they are the best there is with your TRT recipie.  Look forward to trying them out if J is willing to share


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> My daughter has had the surgery more than once. And as you said, Not Happy! It comes from her wearing those dang pointed high heels. Now it is only flats or heels no higher than 1.5 inches. She has also had her toenails removed more than once. Pointed heels again, the cause.





taxlady said:


> They say that bunions aren't caused by wearing pointy shoes. I don't doubt that it isn't the only possible cause. I have had bunions since I was a teenager, wearing those danged pointy shoes.



Can't be just pointy-toed shoes - never wore them in my life.  Never wore heels over 2", but those were only for holiday church dress-up.  Usually wore flats or near-flats.  Never wore plastic/vinyl/cheap shoes either.  Mom started me with Buster Browns (remember wiggling your toes as they were bombarded with x-rays?   ) and I've always worn leather or quality fabric (Keds, et al) all my life.  Oh, and my aunt The Nun had toenails removed.  And she wore Nun Shoes.  Definitely NOT pointy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have never worn tight, pointy or high shoes.  Foot comfort does not come at too steep a price for me.  Of course, I have the feet of a Hobbit...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well then PF, with Hobbit Feet you have no need for shoes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well then PF, with Hobbit Feet you have no need for shoes!



Except they get cold...


----------



## Addie

Oh joy! I have to go to Winthrop today for my monthly checkup. I wish they would just leave me alone and I would let them know when I need them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Oh joy! I have to go to Winthrop today for my monthly checkup. I wish they would just leave me alone and I would let them know when I need them.



It has to do with payment systems and requirements for your medical benefits.  You have to be seen once a month.  We have the same thing at work, but trying to keep all the docs on the compliance schedule is a PITB.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It has to do with payment systems and requirements for your medical benefits.  You have to be seen once a month.  We have the same thing at work, but trying to keep all the docs on the compliance schedule is a PITB.



Every six month we get reevaluated. Can I cook my meals, do my own housework, etc. The last question they ask me is "What is your goal?" I give them the same one. "To not need you folks anymore." But I know it will never happen. Everyone has a dream. My big one is I want to take up the bicycle again. Can't do it. Balance problems with my ears. But I still dream.


----------



## pacanis

I just trimmed some branches that I noticed when I was snow blowing the driveway the other week. Now I think I'll re-do those driveway reflectors I never got to yesterday. It's a nice day to be outside.


----------



## cara

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gotta admit I love summer best - my feet enjoy it most when they are bare or just in sox.  No shoes.  If my one foot starts to hurt I just wrap an old Ace wrist support around it at the arch and I'm good to go!
> .



so maybe it's worth giving Vibrams a try?
I've heard they even have winter models...


----------



## CarolPa

I wore very high heels most of my adult life.  In the 90's I started going to lower heels, and when I started a new job in 2001 we were allowed to dress very casual so I wore my Nikes.  I googled bunions and it says they are caused when shoes are too tight and the toe box comes to a point instead of being more rounded.  They can also be hereditary.  My grandmother had huge bunions back in the 50's.  She had the biggest, ugliest feet I ever saw as a little child!  LOL  She didn't wear high heels, ever.  I never developed bunions, but my feet grew over the past couple years.  I used to wear an 8 1/2 shoe and now I wear a 9 1/2.  I had to give away a lot of shoes because I just can't fit my feet in them.  I also had to buy a narrow width all the time and now I can wear a medium.  I know that comes with age, your feet just start to spread out.  But my feet never hurt, and for that I'm thankful.  I wear sandals around the house all the time so I can just slip them off when I sit down. I'm never barefoot.  I only wear shoes if I go out somewhere.


----------



## CarolPa

My grandmother wore those black old lady shoes that laced up.  She always had a big hole cut in the side so her bunion could stick out.  At home she was always barefoot.  I can't stand to be barefoot, and I can't wear things like flip-flops either.  I have to have support for my feet.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with a pile of appointment cards for medical appointments in December and January. The only clinic I am not scheduled to go to is Obstetrics. Well, I better get busy and start to enter them in my calendar.


----------



## Katie H

Watching the Weather channel to see when we'll get the predicted ice storm.  As I mentioned yesterday, the outlook is expected to be similar to the one in January 2009.

We had planned to leave bright and early tomorrow morning to drive to Atlanta to have Christmas with two of my children and their families.  Doesn't look like we'll be going.  Even if we did get there, another storm is expected the day we are slated to drive home.

That being the case, we've decided not to make the trip.  Too many risks both to us while traveling and to what might occur here at the house with ice damage, etc.

So we've regrouped and prepared our "nest" for the onslaught.

Plenty of extra water to drink and to flush with.  Plenty of food canned, fresh, frozen.  Light sources available, either oil lamps or battery-powered.  Extra batteries on hand.  Phones charged.  Computer charged.

All animals "tucked in" and have lots of extra food and water for them.  I made my girls an especially cozy bed out of an old goose down comforter.  The studio is normally nice and warm, but if the electricity goes off, they'll need extra warmth.

We'll be all tucked in, too.  Lots of comforters and blankets available for the humans of this household.

Gas logs in the living room are at the ready and the gas cooktop in the kitchen can be pressed into service at a moment's notice.

If necessary, we have some spare cash.  Last time, because of no electricity, all electronic cash machines and cash registers didn't work, so cash became king.

Guess we're ready.

The grandchildren will be disappointed but I'd rather visit them when it's safer.


----------



## GotGarlic

Are the vehicles gassed up with plenty of windshield defrost liquid? I'm guessing yes - you seem quite well prepared 

Here's hoping there's little or no damage. Sorry you have to miss Christmas with the kids. My mom likes to say people should celebrate Christmas in July, but of course, she flies to California to see the grandkids anyway


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cara said:


> so maybe it's worth giving Vibrams a try?
> I've heard they even have winter models...


There are a couple of "Five-Finger Shoe" manufacturers in the U.S. but I also need some arch support at times.  Seems like my day is spent kicking shoes on and off!   Besides, those probably feel funny on feet.  I can't even wear those toe-socks that our daughter loves!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> .... I had to give away a lot of shoes because I just can't fit my feet in them.....



You reminded me of an organization that collects shoes for the needy:  http://soles4souls.org/.   A friend collects them locally (central MA) but I'm sure there are other community groups that also collect for Soles 4 Souls.  Might be an option for donations instead of Goodwill and all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Watching the Weather channel to see when we'll get the predicted ice storm.  As I mentioned yesterday, the outlook is expected to be similar to the one in January 2009.....................If necessary, we have some spare cash.  Last time, because of no electricity, all electronic cash machines and cash registers didn't work, so cash became king.
> 
> Guess we're ready.
> 
> The grandchildren will be disappointed but I'd rather visit them when it's safer.


Toilet paper?  You didn't mention toilet paper.   My Dad always said there are two things you should always have on hand, toilet paper and soap.  In the event that bartering must be done he said those two commodities would get you more than bullets.  He lived in a simpler time... 

Hopefully you'll get than chance to see the grandkids soon in the new year.

*******************

Posts all read?  Check.  Commented on a couple?  Of course!   All caught up on DC?  *sigh* That means by break time is up.  Off to do more Christmas-y things.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was just thinking that I should remind everyone to watch your purse while shopping. My sons girlfriend had hers stolen the day before Thanksgiving. She had it in her cart at the grocery store and turned her back for a second and it was gone. They  saw on the store video that a man was following her around the store, just waiting for his chance. Please be careful.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching "The Sound of Music" on NBC.  Love that musical.  Carrie Underwood is doing a fantastic job!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished dinner. Watching the tube right now.


----------



## simonbaker

Trying to warm up! The temp here is 0.  Bitter cold all day. Tried to do some Christmas shopping.  Just being in the store 20 mn required to re warm up the car for 10 minutes! Enough of that! High of 3 expected tomorrow.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Are the vehicles gassed up with plenty of windshield defrost liquid? I'm guessing yes - you seem quite well prepared
> 
> Here's hoping there's little or no damage. Sorry you have to miss Christmas with the kids. My mom likes to say people should celebrate Christmas in July, but of course, she flies to California to see the grandkids anyway



Yes.  Both vehicles and the motorcycle are filled to the top.  All fluids are taken care of.  Made sure of that on Monday.

Hoping for the best.  We're going to bed soon and will see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## bethzaring

Katie H said:


> Yes. Both vehicles and the motorcycle are filled to the top. All fluids are taken care of. Made sure of that on Monday.
> 
> Hoping for the best. We're going to bed soon and will see what tomorrow brings.



Thanks for keeping us posted.

I won't miss all those preparations; I experienced many extended power outages the last 4 decades in Southern Ohio. The last one being the derecho of May/June 2012. I brought my generator with me, but will be selling it once my storage unit is emptied.

Good luck!


----------



## taxlady

Katie, I sure hope your storm is mild. 

I spent the afternoon and evening with a close friend. She doesn't have a car, so we went to Ikea - her choice. We were going to have supper at my house, but when we got to my house I was too tired to cook. Stirling suggested that we go out to eat, so we went to the local Greek restaurant.

Then I drove her home with her Ikea purchases and my old food processor. Had a good time and got stuff out of my house. 

I am posting from my phone because I spilled a bit of coffee on my laptop earlier today. I quickly turned it off and soaked up as much of the coffee as possible with a tissue. I will give it about 24 hours to dry before I turn it on and find out if it still works. Wish me luck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just thinking that I should remind everyone to watch your purse while shopping. My sons girlfriend had hers stolen the day before Thanksgiving. She had it in her cart at the grocery store and turned her back for a second and it was gone. They  saw on the store video that a man was following her around the store, just waiting for his chance. Please be careful.


That is such a shame!  They warn you about leaving your purse in the cart on the news all the time but it's easier to put it in the baby seat.  Just for this reason most of my purses are on long shoulder straps.  I wear my purse across my body messenger style, but with the purse in front.  Someone reach for my purse and I'll break their fingers.   I could also collect DNA with my fingernails.  BwaHaHa!

If you haven't bought a Christmas gift for her yet a shoulder purse might be nice?


----------



## CatPat

I'm having trouble sleeping, so I am counting my blessings. These include all of you.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ....I am posting from my phone because I spilled a bit of coffee on my laptop earlier today. I quickly turned it off and soaked up as much of the coffee as possible with a tissue. I will give it about 24 hours to dry before I turn it on and find out if it still works. Wish me luck.


Didn't you just christen a laptop within the past year?  Or was that someone else here at DC?

I hope it dries out for you and works perfectly when you turn it on.  Good luck.

****************

I am going to head off to bed soon.  Early for me, I know!  But I cut myself again (not as bad as a week ago, but I hope this isn't a Thursday trend... ) and I decided earlier today that I was too sleepy to drive around to do errands.  I need more sleep, I will get more sleep.  My Mom used to say you can always get enough sleep when you're dead, but if I don't get sleep soon I could be dead soon!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Didn't you just christen a laptop within the past year?  Or was that someone else here at DC?
> 
> I hope it dries out for you and works perfectly when you turn it on.  Good luck.
> 
> ****************
> 
> I am going to head off to bed soon.  Early for me, I know!  But I cut myself again (not as bad as a week ago, but I hope this isn't a Thursday trend... ) and I decided earlier today that I was too sleepy to drive around to do errands.  I need more sleep, I will get more sleep.  My Mom used to say you can always get enough sleep when you're dead, but if I don't get sleep soon I could be dead soon!



Yes, that was me. That time it was half a glass of wine. That time I didn't turn it off right away and I tilted it. This time I knew better. It was also me with the cell phone that hopped into the toilet, all since April.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Yes, that was me. That time it was half a glass of wine. That time I didn't turn it off right away and I tilted it. This time I knew better. It was also me with the cell phone that hopped into the toilet, all since April.



My goodness! Perhaps you might think of keeping electronic devices in aother room where there are no liquids or toilets.

One time, Papa knocked over a full glass of Pepsi into his keyboard. There was no help for it and he had to buy a new one.

It's why I have a rule for my parents and my friends when they visit and use my laptops: No drinks near the computer.

Your cell phone went into the toilet? Oh that is awful!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> My goodness! Perhaps you might think of keeping electronic devices in aother room where there are no liquids or toilets.
> 
> One time, Papa knocked over a full glass of Pepsi into his keyboard. There was no help for it and he had to buy a new one.
> 
> It's why I have a rule for my parents and my friends when they visit and use my laptops: No drinks near the computer.
> 
> Your cell phone went into the toilet? Oh that is awful!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Yeah, I probably should stop having beverages near the computer. I have had computers since 1983 and I am pretty sure that last April was the first time I spilled on a computer. I certainly never damaged a computer before. 

I was doing something in front of the mirror when the cell phone hopped out of my back pocket into the toilet. Thank goodness the water was clean. The phone is okay now.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I probably should stop having beverages near the computer. I have had computers since 1983 and I am pretty sure that last April was the first time I spilled on a computer. I certainly never damaged a computer before.
> 
> I was doing something in front of the mirror when the cell phone hopped out of my back pocket into the toilet. Thank goodness the water was clean. The phone is okay now.



Oh that's good! I hope everyone has such good luck.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm going to head off to bed soon.  Early for me, I know!  But I cut myself again (not as bad as a week ago, but I hope this isn't a Thursday trend... ) and I decided earlier today that I was too sleepy to drive around to do errands.  I need more sleep, I will get more sleep.  My Mom used to say you can always get enough sleep when you're dead, but if I don't get sleep soon I could be dead soon!



Are we going to have to start counting your fingers each night?

Get some sleep and be careful!  {{{{{CG}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's Friday!!!   Long week and our inspection at work was very good.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's Friday!!! Long week and our inspection at work was very good.


 

Congratulations!!  I remember when the two words, state survey(ers), would strike fear in my heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Congratulations!!  I remember when the two words, state survey(ers), would strike fear in my heart.



Thanks, Beth!

When I knew they were going over the MDS department I was having palpitations and dizzyness.  Not fair for me to be nominally "in charge" just days after my boss quit and Survey wanders in.  But, we did good, so I'm happy it's over and we can get back to normal.

And I am almost caught up!


----------



## pacanis

This morning I moved my magnetic knife strip "around the corner" so I had a little more height in my food prep area without hitting the handles all the time. Something I should have done a few years ago, but it's in lieu of the turkey I'll be cooking probably tomorrow. I will need that room without fear of hitting my knives.
And also in preparation for the  bird is the huge cuttting board I ordered. I don't know what was going through my mind. I guess 30" x 20" didn't register in my mind how big that it actually was, but it should work well. I unwrapped that this morning. It was delivered last evening. I still need to rub it down with oil.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> This morning I moved my magnetic knife strip "around the corner" so I had a little more height in my food prep area without hitting the handles all the time. Something I should have done a few years ago, but it's in lieu of the turkey I'll be cooking probably tomorrow. I will need that room without fear of hitting my knives.
> And also in preparation for the  bird is the huge cuttting board I ordered. I don't know what was going through my mind. I guess 30" x 20" didn't register in my mind how big that it actually was, but it should work well. I unwrapped that this morning. It was delivered last evening. I still need to rub it down with oil.



Nothing like an inadvertent game of numblety peg...good call!


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is such a shame!  They warn you about leaving your purse in the cart on the news all the time but it's easier to put it in the baby seat.  Just for this reason most of my purses are on long shoulder straps.  I wear my purse across my body messenger style, but with the purse in front.  Someone reach for my purse and I'll break their fingers.   I could also collect DNA with my fingernails.  BwaHaHa!
> 
> If you haven't bought a Christmas gift for her yet a shoulder purse might be nice?




The few times I put my purse in the child seat I put the seat belt around and through the strap.  If they try to grab it, they are taking the cart with them.  Many times they have something with them and just cut the strap and run.  Mostly I wear a small cross-body bag and I put it on and then put my coat or jacket over it, except in summer.  Some stores I go to, I just put my credit card in my pocket and don't even carry a purse.  I have passed shopping carts and have seen the woman's purse sitting there, open, with the wallet right there in plain sight.  They have their back turned.  If you say anything to them they tell you to mind your own business.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I basically have a wallet on a string and wear it crossbody.  I never take a purse into a store or restaurant.  Come to think of it, I rarely take a purse anywhere, unless what I am wearing doesn't have pockets.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is such a shame!  They warn you about leaving your purse in the cart on the news all the time but it's easier to put it in the baby seat.  Just for this reason most of my purses are on long shoulder straps.  I wear my purse across my body messenger style, but with the purse in front.  Someone reach for my purse and I'll break their fingers.   I could also collect DNA with my fingernails.  BwaHaHa!
> 
> If you haven't bought a Christmas gift for her yet a shoulder purse might be nice?



My purse stays in my hand until I have enough groceries in the bottom of my cart. Move some around and the purse goes on the bottom covered by the groceries. Does any thief really want to move a couple of half gallons of half and half and a five pound bag of sugar just to get to my purse? It leaves my hands free for the rest of my shopping and takes care of my purse for me. And I never carry cash with me. I use my bank card to pay for cash items. No change back. 

I need to carry my purse with me as I have medical info in it. That and my cell phone has my ICE number in it.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Are we going to have to start counting your fingers each night?
> 
> Get some sleep and be careful!  {{{{{CG}}}}}



Plus one, CG.  Hugs.


----------



## tinlizzie

Several times at the grocery when I've seen unguarded purses in the 'baby seat' I've mentioned it to the woman, who rewards me with a 'mind your own business' dirty look.  I could probably make a pretty good living if I just took the purse instead. 

Pac, one of the handiest things I have in the kitchen is a pair of regular old scissors (cleaned for kitchen use) stuck to the magnetic strip along with the knives.  I use them so many times.


----------



## CarolPa

tinlizzie said:


> Pac, one of the handiest things I have in the kitchen is a pair of regular old scissors (cleaned for kitchen use) stuck to the magnetic strip along with the knives.  I use them so many times.



I had an old pair of scissors in the kitchen until DH started using them to cut the dog's hair and told me not to use them for food anymore.  Duh!  Now I bought a new knife set with a block and it has a nice pair of kitchen shears.  NO CUTTING THE DOG'S HAIR WITH THEM!!

He also took my good Singer sewing scissors and used them in the garage, along with my turkey baster.  I need to get a safe to lock things up.


----------



## Zhizara

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just thinking that I should remind everyone to watch your purse while shopping. My sons girlfriend had hers stolen the day before Thanksgiving. She had it in her cart at the grocery store and turned her back for a second and it was gone. They  saw on the store video that a man was following her around the store, just waiting for his chance. Please be careful.




I've found a safe way to shop with a smallish pocketbook with three zippered compartments and a long strap.  The strap goes over my head and across my chest leaving me hands free and my purse at a comfortable level just below my waist for easy access.  Now I can turn away from my cart without worries.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> I had an old pair of scissors in the kitchen until DH started using them to cut the dog's hair and told me not to use them for food anymore.  Duh!  Now I bought a new knife set with a block and it has a nice pair of kitchen shears.  NO CUTTING THE DOG'S HAIR WITH THEM!!
> 
> He also took my good Singer sewing scissors and used them in the garage, along with my turkey baster.  I need to get a safe to lock things up.



I have two kitchen scissors on a magnetic strip with my knives.  We use it in food related uses and for other stuff like trimming flower stems.  We also have a utility knife for opening boxes and heavy duty stuff and Fiskars scissors in the junk drawer for cutting paper.

SO consistently uses the wrong tool.  I keep telling her the Fiskars is for paper and string and shouldn't be used to open boxes or for anything where it has to be cleaned afterwards.  I encourage the use of the utility knife and the kitchen scissors.

Now when she wants to open a box, she reaches for the screwdriver.


----------



## pacanis

Yep, I've got one pair of kitchen shears on my strip. I use them for everything from cutting out back bones to opening FS bags to cutting lobster shells. Very handy.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I had an old pair of scissors in the kitchen until DH started using them to cut the dog's hair and told me not to use them for food anymore.  Duh!  Now I bought a new knife set with a block and it has a nice pair of kitchen shears.  NO CUTTING THE DOG'S HAIR WITH THEM!!
> 
> He also took my good Singer sewing scissors and used them in the garage, along with my turkey baster.  I need to get a safe to lock things up.



I have a pair of stork embroidery scissors that are about 40 years old. They became so thin with wear that one blade broke off when I went to cut some thread. I still have them, and they stay in my embroidery bag. But I don't use them. One of my kids gave them to me as a present. I don't have the heart to toss them.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I have two kitchen scissors on a magnetic strip with my knives.  We use it in food related uses and for other stuff like trimming flower stems.  We also have a utility knife for opening boxes and heavy duty stuff and Fiskars scissors in the junk drawer for cutting paper.
> 
> SO consistently uses the wrong tool.  I keep telling her the Fiskars is for paper and string and shouldn't be used to open boxes or for anything where it has to be cleaned afterwards.  I encourage the use of the utility knife and the kitchen scissors.




*Now when she wants to open a box, she reaches for the screwdriver*.
 I didn't see that one coming. It those things that make you love her.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> *Now when she wants to open a box, she reaches for the screwdriver*.
> I didn't see that one coming. It those things that make you love her.



No, I love her despite those things.


----------



## taxlady

I might use a screwdriver to stab a hole in the tape on a box, that's it. I have no desire to deal with getting tape goo off of a tool.


----------



## pacanis

I went and visited a buddy for a while, saw the latest projects he was working on, then came home and shot my new rifle. It shoots _sweet_!


----------



## Addie

I have a large sweet potato in the oven baking. I have no idea what I am going to eat with it. I have some Hormel ham patties. I usually give them to Teddy, but I just might cook one for myself.


----------



## Andy M.

Updating SO's TomTom.  Later we're off to Boston overnight.  SO is attending a Northeast dermatology convention as a patient.  She has an issue with her scalp that is unique.  We sent photos for a slide presentation and Saturday AM we will be there as doctors who are interested can question and examine her.


----------



## Katie H

Watching the sleet fall and observing how the tree limbs are drooping under the weight of all the ice.  The weather service has predicted about an half an inch accumulation before it's all done.  Poor trees, especially the ones that still have leaves on them.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Drooling.....................just got back from the Dentist.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Updating SO's TomTom.  Later we're off to Boston overnight.  SO is attending a Northeast dermatology convention as a patient.  She has an issue with her scalp that is unique.  We sent photos for a slide presentation and Saturday AM we will be there as doctors who are interested can question and examine her.



I did that once Andy. I had a surgery that went horribly wrong. The surgeon ask me if I would be willing to answer questions from other doctors. Sure. 

I was sitting all alone at the bottom of rows and rows of student doctors in the amphitheater. I felt so small and was terrified. But I stuck it out for the hour. Would I do it again? Probably


----------



## pacanis

I have a tree that got hit hard by an ice storm years ago. The neighbor thought I'd cut it down, but I let that ugly thing recover. It still doesn't look right, lol.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I have a tree that got hit hard by an ice storm years ago. The neighbor thought I'd cut it down, but I let that ugly thing recover. It still doesn't look right, lol.



Is it any danger to a building or someone else's property?


----------



## Katie H

After our ice storm of 2009, there was hardly a tree that didn't sustain some sort of damage.  Their normal "up" shapes became "downs" and all broken in between.  Even now, in the fall when all the leaves are off, the strange-shaped skeletons of the trees are evident.

The wind has now begun to pick up and we'll see limbs coming down if it continues.  Many of what will break during this storm are parts of the trees that were so heavily damaged in 2009.  In the spring we'll see plenty of dead trees that couldn't handle a second hit.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Is it any danger to a building or someone else's property?


 
Why yes it is, Addie. It is leaning against some electrical wires that run over the top of my neighbor's pool. Should that have made a difference?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> I had an old pair of scissors in the kitchen until DH started using them to cut the dog's hair and told me not to use them for food anymore.  Duh!  Now I bought a new knife set with a block and it has a nice pair of kitchen shears......


I'm the one who used my nice-enough kitchen shears for a creative purpose.  I tried them when cutting down my day lilies at the end of the growing season!  Worked so well I kept those shears in my gardening tool tote and bought new, nicer ones for the kitchen.

********************

I'm going to go run errands.  ~~~  Here I go.  ~~~  No stopping me now.  ~~~  This it.  ~~~ And I'm gone...


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Why yes it is, Addie. It is leaning against some electrical wires that run over the top of my neighbor's pool. Should that have made a difference?



Only if it takes down the wires when it keels over and the wires fall into the pool. It would make for an interesting day. Your own private display of fireworks.


----------



## Zhizara

I love my utility scissors for the kitchen.  One day I ran across another pair in a cute little wooden holder with what I thought were a set of steak knives.  It was at the Family Dollar store and only $3 so I bought it.  It turned out to have 4 different types of knives - boning, small and larger paring and one steak knife.

I have one pair of the utility scissors in a drawer on the left side of my kitchen and one in the wooden holder on the right side  - so handy, whichever side of the kitchen you're working on.

I use them for everything from opening mix packets to trimming chicken.


----------



## Zhizara

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Drooling.....................just got back from the Dentist.



That's unique, Rocket.  Most of us come here to drool over food!  Thanks for the belly laugh.  You got me!


----------



## Addie

Right now I am so sleepy. But every time I go to lie down, I am wide awake. May I should just sleep in the chair. Something I have never done.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie H said:


> Watching the sleet fall and observing how the tree limbs are drooping under the weight of all the ice.  The weather service has predicted about an half an inch accumulation before it's all done.  Poor trees, especially the ones that still have leaves on them.



I am so sorry that you are having an ice storm.  A person feels so helpless. When my son lived in Littleton, Co. they lost all of their trees. Their sleet was mixed with a heavy wet snow. What a mess.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting in a hotel room In Boston getting ready to go to a Japanese/Chinese restaurant for our birthday dinner.  SO's birthday I'd two days after mine.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy birthday to SO of Andy!  Have a great dinner!

Just got back from the craft store, they had a great deal on polymer clay so I bought a bunch.  Unfortunately, when I looked over the register tape when I got home, they didn't ring up the sale price on 8 of them.  I called the store, and after a bit of back and forth, they will make it good.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Happy birthday to SO of Andy!  Have a great dinner!
> 
> Just got back from the craft store, they had a great deal on polymer clay so I bought a bunch.  Unfortunately, when I looked over the register tape when I got home, they didn't ring up the sale price on 8 of them.  I called the store, and after a bit of back and forth, they will make it good.


I have a friend who works with polymer clay. What do you do with it?


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday Andy and SO of Andy. I hope your birthday celebration is yummy and fun.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I have a friend who works with polymer clay. What do you do with it?



Jewelry, faces, Santas, dolls and stuff.  I haven't done it for awhile, and needed to replenish my clay supply.  A girlfriend who also works with it told me of the sale.

What does your friend do with it?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Jewelry, faces, Santas, dolls and stuff.  I haven't done it for awhile, and needed to replenish my clay supply.  A girlfriend who also works with it told me of the sale.
> 
> What does your friend do with it?


Jewellery, I think mostly millefiori stuff. This one of my favourites:






Here's some of her stuff on Pinterest: Polymer Clay

She also made this in polymer clay: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, she is a professional artisan.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Jewellery, I think mostly millefiori stuff. This one of my favourites:
> 
> Here's some of her stuff on Pinterest: Polymer Clay
> 
> She also made this in polymer clay:
> 
> Yes, she is a professional artisan.



Oooh, gorgeous!  Thanks for the Pinterest link!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wondering what the heck I'm going to do with this bit of news...I am allergic to shrimp and possibly crab, clams. etc.  They served us a luncheon today for our great survey and I had 4 medium sized shrimp with cocktail sauce.  About 30 minutes later, lips started tingling, ringing and itching in my ears, a little difficulty breathing.  Nothing worse, luckily.  

But, damn!!!  Shrimp???


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering what the heck I'm going to do with this bit of news...I am allergic to shrimp and possibly crab, clams. etc.  They served us a luncheon today for our great survey and I had 4 medium sized shrimp with cocktail sauce.  About 30 minutes later, lips started tingling, ringing and itching in my ears, a little difficulty breathing.  Nothing worse, luckily.
> 
> But, damn!!!  Shrimp???



Oh no!  You just found this out today?  You haven't had allergies before?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  You just found this out today?  You haven't had allergies before?



Nope, never.  Some hateful side effects but no outright allergies that are life threatening.  I've been a seafood, shellfish maniac eating machine for years.  The NP thinks it may be hormonal, but I shouldn't take chances.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, never.  Some hateful side effects but no outright allergies that are life threatening.  I've been a seafood, shellfish maniac eating machine for years.  The NP thinks it may be hormonal, but I shouldn't take chances.



Could it be an allergy to something else, like the sauces?  Oh cripes, anything but the shrimp!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Could it be an allergy to something else, like the sauces?  Oh cripes, anything but the shrimp!



If it's tomatoes I'm done for...  or onions or horseradish...

Shrimp is highly allergenic and it's possible to develop an allergy to it.  My sister and a couple of the nephews have serious allergies, so it's not unheard of in my family.


----------



## Somebunny

Could be hormonal P.F. My sis-in-law developed a peanut allergy out of the blue in her late 50's.  A few years later it's all but gone, and she can eat peanut butter again.   Here's hoping your intolerance is temporary.....can't live without shrimp/prawns


----------



## taxlady

Are you sure it wasn't something in the shrimp sauce? Like MSG?


----------



## Dawgluver

That's what I wonder too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Could be hormonal P.F. My sis-in-law developed a peanut allergy out of the blue in her late 50's.  A few years later it's all but gone, and she can eat peanut butter again.   Here's hoping your intolerance is temporary.....can't live without shrimp/prawns



Yes, that's what the NP told me...she went paperwhite when I asked her if I should test some iodine on my arm to see if that's what it was..."No!  Absolutely NOT!"   Nope, she wouldn't let me play with anaphylaxis...party pooper!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Are you sure it wasn't something in the shrimp sauce? Like MSG?



I have never had a reaction to MSG or soy or Peanuts, etc.  And I don't think I'm going to experiment without a medical team nearby.


----------



## taxlady

If the tomatoes came out of a can, they are probably laced with BPA, which is estrogenic and toxic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was cocktail sauce, came out of a glass bottle, I didn't source it any further.  I think I am going to trust on the shrimp being the culprit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering what the heck I'm going to do with this bit of news...I am allergic to shrimp and possibly crab, clams. etc....But, damn!!!  Shrimp???



"Damn" is right!  Hope it's a temporary condition.  No cocktails, no scampi, no fried.    Shrimp are my go-to in the freezer when I'm really stuck for supper.  Don't know what I'd do if I caught a shrimp allergy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup...Benedryl time...and bedtime.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Right now I am so sleepy. But every time I go to lie down, I am wide awake. May I should just sleep in the chair. Something I have never done.


I've done some of my best sleeping in a chair!  A while back I had such a kink in my shoulder I could not get comfy in bed.  I grabbed my blankie and the heating pad and headed to my Lane Snuggler.  It's like an extra-wide recliner, room for me and the kitty.  I got all comfy in the chair and on the pad and slept the rest of the night.  Woke up feeling better than ever.  Since then, if I have problems sleeping I'll head to the chair and, usually, get a fuzzy companion to lull me off to dreamland.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering what the heck I'm going to do with this bit of news...I am allergic to shrimp and possibly crab, clams. etc. They served us a luncheon today for our great survey and I had 4 medium sized shrimp with cocktail sauce. About 30 minutes later, lips started tingling, ringing and itching in my ears, a little difficulty breathing. Nothing worse, luckily.
> 
> But, damn!!! Shrimp???


 
That's how it started with my father. Next thing you know it's any shell fish. He's wound up at the emergency room before with a swollen tongue/difficulty breathing from eating fries that were cooked in the same oil shrimp were fried in. After that he started being real careful any time he ate out.

I've got a friend who works in clay. He's got some pretty bizarre stuff at his house. Moreso because it's lifesize.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hmm pac, doggie get you up?  Don't usually see you here during Vampire Hours. 

Your friend makes some rather, um, interesting? art.

I'm heading off to bed.  If I yawn any wider I'll swallow myself!   Got a big day of college football starting around noon.  Hopefully that 8:00PM game works in our favor...


----------



## pacanis

She did. She didn't have to (or want to) go earlier, so I knew this would happen. She's making up for falling asleep early and sleeping through the night before, lol.


----------



## CarolPa

Zhizara said:


> I love my utility scissors for the kitchen.  One day I ran across another pair in a cute little wooden holder with what I thought were a set of steak knives.  It was at the Family Dollar store and only $3 so I bought it.  It turned out to have 4 different types of knives - boning, small and larger paring and one steak knife.
> 
> I have one pair of the utility scissors in a drawer on the left side of my kitchen and one in the wooden holder on the right side  - so handy, whichever side of the kitchen you're working on.
> 
> I use them for everything from opening mix packets to trimming chicken.




My kitchen is so small that no matter where I'm standing, I can reach the drawer on the left and the holder on the right at the same time.  LOL  Last night I was cleaning out my utensil drawers and I found another pair of black utility scissors just like the ones that came with my new set of knives.  I pushed it way in the back of the drawer so my husband can't find them.  The dog needs a haircut for Christmas.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering what the heck I'm going to do with this bit of news...I am allergic to shrimp and possibly crab, clams. etc.  They served us a luncheon today for our great survey and I had 4 medium sized shrimp with cocktail sauce.  About 30 minutes later, lips started tingling, ringing and itching in my ears, a little difficulty breathing.  Nothing worse, luckily.
> 
> But, damn!!!  Shrimp???




That's terrible PF.  I think I would test that out again.  Since you didn't prepare the shrimp it might have been something *on* the shrimp or in the sauce instead of the shrimp.Once, back in my 30's, I had some kind of medical test, like an upper or lower GI involving dye.  My throat started to swell shut and my voice started to sound like Minnie Mouse.  My one eye was also swelled shut.  The tech paged a doctor.  In the several minutes it took to get him there the swelling started to subside, slowly.  They did not treat me for it since it was starting to go away and I had driven myself to the facility.  I had to stay there for about an hour for observation and they told me from now on I have to be pre-medicated for anything involving dye.  Throughout all my heart issues I always get premedicated before catheterizations.  But I eat tons of seafood with no problem!  I always wonder if that was an isolated incident but I'm afraid to take a chance and always get the pre-medication.  

A friend took his mother to a seafood buffet.  She ate 2 pieces of shrimp and fell off the chair onto the floor.  Had to be rushed to the ER in an ambulance.  Not good advertising for the restaurant.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> Right now I am so sleepy. But every time I go to lie down, I am wide awake. May I should just sleep in the chair. Something I have never done.



That happens to me occasionally.  I usually just give it up and make myself a cup of coffee and stay awake.


----------



## pacanis

I bought a turkey on sale a couple weeks ago, .28/lb. Today I'm going to cook it. My first time cooking a whole turkey. Hopefully I'll be eating it.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I bought a turkey on sale a couple weeks ago, *.28/lb*. Today I'm going to cook it. My first time cooking a whole turkey. Hopefully I'll be eating it.



That's a really, really small turkey!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm guessing that's the price, but even that's very, very low.  

Pac, if you got it that cheap (or small) and it's your first whole turkey, I wouldn't expect a great bird to result.  Cheap turkey in my experience, equals tough meat, full of tendons.  I hope you try all the tricks (brining) to make it tender. 

Keep us posted!  With your cooking skills, I'm sure you'll find a way to pull this off!


----------



## pacanis

Well, it's a Butterball, so it was indeed cheap but it's a name brand anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It's been my experience that 28 cent turkey tastes twice as good as 56 cent turkey!

I think they had me in mind when they made this commercial! 

Price Chopper Holiday Commercial 2013 - YouTube


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Ever since they came out with them, we get the frozen pre-stuffed Butterball's.  Direct from freezer to oven...no defrosting involved. We've never been disappointing.


----------



## texasgirl

Today, I'm making more candy!
Yesterday was fudge, coconut balls, pretzel candies with kisses/M&M's and Reindeer Fodder.
Today is Oreo truffles, Eggnog cookies and Melting snowman cookies. I'm going to do a cranberry fudge, either today as well or tomorrow.


----------



## CarolPa

Well, I was kidding about the size, because I thought it was 28lb and she made a typo with the decimal point.  

I have had cheap turkeys and they tasted fine to me.  Never found one that cheap, though.  I'm wondering just how bad could it be?


----------



## pacanis

Sonofagun, pre-stuffed turkeys. I've never seen one, but I've never looked for one either.
The only thing going inside my bird is a 24 oz can of Heineken


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wondering what the heck I'm going to do with this bit of news...I am allergic to shrimp and possibly crab, clams. etc.  They served us a luncheon today for our great survey and I had 4 medium sized shrimp with cocktail sauce.  About 30 minutes later, lips started tingling, ringing and itching in my ears, a little difficulty breathing.  Nothing worse, luckily.
> 
> But, damn!!!  Shrimp???



PF I too am allergic to seafood. It is the iodine in the little critters that cause the problems. I pretty much stay away from Deep Sea Scallops. They are always high in iodine. Clams are pretty safe for me. Crab? I will take a small bite and I can taste instantly if there is any iodine in there. I will immediately spit it out and I don't care if I am at a black tie dinner at The White House. Lobsters aren't too bad. Once in a blue moon one will be high in iodine. Oysters? They can sit there with the scallops. More dangerous for me than the scallops. I still have a strong reaction to the scallops and oysters. So I just quit messing with them. I find the deeper in the ocean you find the culprit living, the more likely they are to have iodine in them. Clams you find along the edge of the seashore. 

The first reaction I ever had was from crab salad. My face and tongue swelled up along with my arms. A trip to the ER and a shot took care of the problem. For a long time they couldn't use any medical swab that ended in 'dine. Benadine, Iodine, etc. Over the years exposure to minute doses of iodine have decreased my reaction to it. But I am still not willing to test scallops or oysters. BTW, the bigger the critter, the more iodine is stored in it. So jumbo shrimp will have far more iodine than peewees. 

Be careful and don't take it for granted that this is just a one time adverse event. Most likely it is not. And this comes from someone who developed this allergy more than 40 years ago. The allergy is still with me, just not as severe at it was in the beginning.  Good Luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That's how it started with my father. Next thing you know it's any shell fish. He's wound up at the emergency room before with a swollen tongue/difficulty breathing from eating fries that were cooked in the same oil shrimp were fried in. After that he started being real careful any time he ate out.
> 
> I've got a friend who works in clay. He's got some pretty bizarre stuff at his house. Moreso because it's lifesize.



Thanks for that reminder, Pac...no french fries anyplace that has fried shrimp on the menu.  I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I've got a friend who works in clay. He's got some pretty bizarre stuff at his house. Moreso because it's lifesize.



Wow.  Intriguing, and more than a little creepy.  Beautiful work though.  This is life sized?


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Sonofagun, pre-stuffed turkeys. I've never seen one, but I've never looked for one either.
> The only thing going inside my bird is a 24 oz can of Heineken




Maybe they are OK because they are frozen, but I've always heard not to stuff your turkey until right before you put it in the oven, don't put warm stuffing into a cold turkey, etc.  

On the other hand, I have a friend who said her mother stuffed her turkey the night before every Thanksgiving and no one ever got sick.  I'm leary.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Well, it's a Butterball, so it was indeed cheap but it's a name brand anyway.



Wow!  A butterball for 28¢ a pound!  I'm impressed!  Now you're making me drool.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Wow. Intriguing, and more than a little creepy. Beautiful work though. This is life sized?


 
Life sized for whatever South American people his work is influenced by. They were a short people 
This piece had something to do with the struggle with Christianity. I don't remember what the snake for the leg was for... maybe he was a god or something. I do remember asking him how he got the snake skin so detailed and he told me he used a mesh potato bag to give it the scales.


----------



## pacanis

Zhizara said:


> Wow! A butterball for 28¢ a pound! I'm impressed! Now you're making me drool.


 
Yep. A 20 lb turkey for the approximate price of a Costco rotisserie chicken


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Maybe they are OK because they are frozen, but I've always heard not to stuff your turkey until right before you put it in the oven, don't put warm stuffing into a cold turkey, etc.
> 
> On the other hand, I have a friend who said her mother stuffed her turkey the night before every Thanksgiving and no one ever got sick.  I'm leery.



I used to stuff my birds the night before, but they went right back into the fridge as soon as I was done. They stayed there until time to go into the oven the next day. I made sure the stuffing was cold when it went into the birds. It isn't the dressing vs. the bird as the culprit. It is both. Raw eggs in the dressing and the raw bird with it own set of problems. Combined, you are asking for major problems unless the bird is *thoroughly* cooked. This when you definitely need a meat thermometer.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here bemoaning the fact that my arms look like I have had one heck of a severe beating. The upper left arm is dark blue, almost black from the BP cuff going off every 15 minutes. The whole right arm looks about the same from all the tourniquets and pokes while trying to find an accessible vein for the IV. This is what happens when you are on two blood thinners.


----------



## Zhizara

pacanis said:


> Life sized for whatever South American people his work is influenced by. They were a short people
> This piece had something to do with the struggle with Christianity. I don't remember what the snake for the leg was for... maybe he was a god or something. I do remember asking him how he got the snake skin so detailed and he told me he used a mesh potato bag to give it the scales.



Got a pix to show us?  Sounds intriguing.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Life sized for whatever South American people his work is influenced by. They were a short people
> This piece had something to do with the struggle with Christianity. I don't remember what the snake for the leg was for... maybe he was a god or something. I do remember asking him how he got the snake skin so detailed and he told me he used a mesh potato bag to give it the scales.



Great idea.  I carved a fish for a key rack once, and painted it, and for some reason accidentally put a paper towel on the wet paint.  When I lifted off the paper towel, it had made a perfect impression of scales.

I'd love to see more pics of your friend's work too.  I take it he does this professionally?


----------



## Zhizara

Now you're giving me ideas, Dawg.  

I'm thinking of redecorating in an aquarium theme where I could imprint a pale blue/turquoise fish across my walls that would be washable.

Right now, my decor is shades of terra cotta, light colored woods with a touch of turquoise and loads of house plants.  

I've been wanting to go more turquoise, but haven't been able to figure out how to make a smooth transition.

Any ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara, maybe check out the decor of some of the casas in the Caribbean.  Where we go in Mexico, there are many delightful murals with a sea theme that could be inspirational.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide what to wear for a less than thirty minute trip outside in -9°F weather.   I just now realized my winter boots are still in the car from my trip to Helena, same with my winter coat...


----------



## Andy M.

So you really need to decide what to wear out to the car and back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> So you really need to decide what to wear out to the car and back.



That's all I need...and to remember to bring the things left in the car.  If I go out...I may as well finish my trip, get back home and have a hot chocolate and relax.  I won't be putting on the boots and coat, they will be COLD!  I also need to remember to bring in the frozen salsa so it can thaw before my party tonight.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Pac,  How are you cooking  that turkey?  Beer can turkey?  Does it sit upright on your gas grill?  Or is it drink the Heineken and set it low and forget it?    That was some deal.    

 One year when Everyone went Black Friday shopping,  I went to the grocer, and found they had marked down their fresh/ never frozen turkeys that hadn't sold to some ridiculous give-away prices.  I bought two and some parts and promptly took them home and froze them for later use.    So much for "fresh".


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Great idea. I carved a fish for a key rack once, and painted it, and for some reason accidentally put a paper towel on the wet paint. When I lifted off the paper towel, it had made a perfect impression of scales.
> 
> I'd love to see more pics of your friend's work too. I take it he does this professionally?


 
He used to teach art, but I don't know if he actually sold anything or not. His studio leads me to believe he kept everything 
I'll take some pics next time I'm over there. 
Here's a couple more in the meantime.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> He used to teach art, but I don't know if he actually sold anything or not. His studio leads me to believe he kept everything
> I'll take some pics next time I'm over there.
> Here's a couple more in the meantime.



Cool.  Like something from Apocalypto.


----------



## pacanis

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pac, How are you cooking that turkey? Beer can turkey? Does it sit upright on your gas grill? Or is it drink the Heineken and set it low and forget it? That was some deal.
> 
> One year when Everyone went Black Friday shopping, I went to the grocer, and found they had marked down their fresh/ never frozen turkeys that hadn't sold to some ridiculous give-away prices. I bought two and some parts and promptly took them home and froze them for later use. So much for "fresh".


 
Yep, I'm attempting a beer can turkey. And the store didn't have 24 oz Heini, so I went with Foster... Australian for beer 
I'm using my WSM so I have the height, but I'm not so sure now I can get it hot enough for a good skin, but I'll cook it 'til it's done and see what's what. What have I got to lose at .28 per pound. Dang thing is only up to 310.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Cool. Like something from Apocalypto.


 
Exactly. Like one year after the last scene.


----------



## Zhizara

OOooooooh! Weird, Strange, indeed!  Also haunting, interesting and confusing.  As to the snake comment earlier, Quetzalcoati?  Geez what a mouthful, spelling nightmare that is!


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Cool.  Like something from Apocalypto.



Apocalypto?  Apocalypso!  Do I detect another Jimmy Buffett fan?  I'm a Parrot Head and proud of it.


----------



## Katie H

Put the last two suet cakes out for the birdies this morning so I'm making some more.  It's supposed to be quite cold for a long while and they'll need the food.

One recipe makes 4 nice cakes that fit my feeders perfectly.


----------



## KatyCooks

What am I doing?  Absolutely nothing!   So I finally have some time to catch up on here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> Apocalypto?  Apocalypso!  Do I detect another Jimmy Buffett fan?  I'm a Parrot Head and proud of it.


----------



## CatPat

I'm leaving!

To go pick up Carl, Lakisha, and LM. Then Carl and Papa are going to get for me a huge TV!

Papa keeps complaining about my small TV and I got tired of telling him to hush, so I told him to go find another one.

I hope the thing fits in Joy. The bad part is I have to loan Joy to Carl and Papa because there is no room for anyone else if a monster TV is in her. Papa's driving is even worse than his English, so Carl will have to drive Joy.

If they put so much as a scratch on Joy, I'll kill them both! Rrrrrrrrrrrr!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea

CatPat said:


> I'm leaving!
> 
> To go pick up Carl, Lakisha, and LM. Then Carl and Papa are going to get for me a huge TV!
> 
> Papa keeps complaining about my small TV and I got tired of telling him to hush, so I told him to go find another one.
> 
> I hope the thing fits in Joy. The bad part is I have to loan Joy to Carl and Papa because there is no room for anyone else if a monster TV is in her. Papa's driving is even worse than his English, so Carl will have to drive Joy.
> 
> If they put so much as a scratch on Joy, I'll kill them both! Rrrrrrrrrrrr!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Poor Carl, his first time alone with Papa, while driving Joy, the stress must be unbearable. lol!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Ever since they came out with them, we get the frozen pre-stuffed Butterball's.  Direct from freezer to oven...no defrosting involved. We've never been disappointing.


Himself calls those "batchelor turkeys".


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Poor Carl, his first time alone with Papa, while driving Joy, the stress must be unbearable. lol!



 That poor boy is going to need a tranquilizer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing?  Absolutely nothing!   So I finally have some time to catch up on here.


Glad to see you around.  How's the job going?


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad to see you around. How's the job going?



Thanks CG!   The job is going really well!   (I am on a very steep learning curve - hence my disappearance).   But I really love it.


----------



## MammaCat

You are so right, Aunt Bea and Addie!

You should have seen and heard the lecture she gave them before giving Carl the key.

No food, no drinks, no messing with the radio, don't take the handicapped card off the mirror, no parking in handicapped spaces, wear the seatbelts, don't speed, DO NOT smoke (her Papa smokes, but not in the house), and the big one:

"If you put a dent on her, I'll put a dent on BOTH of you!"

Carl was rather wide-eyed at this, and I knew he was very nervous! But then I looked at her Papa, and he was actually listening very respectfully, and assured Cat her rules would be followed.

He gave me a look which said, "Oh hell, she's grown up."

Now I'm watching Cat trying to not act like she's worried. That's funny also!

MammaCat


----------



## KatyCooks

MammaCat - if anyone puts a dink in my car... they better start running!  (my car is nothing special at all, but is very important to me.)


----------



## CatPat

KatyCooks said:


> MammaCat - if anyone puts a dink in my car... they better start running!  (my car is nothing special at all, but is very important to me.)



Yes! 

Even my old Dacia was very precious to me. It still is, for I have forbidden Mamma and Papa to sell it, and I have forbidden Papa to drive it. Mamma drives it about twice per week to keep it running. I must have something to drive when I visit them.

As for you, Mamma, I am very nervous. No one has ever taken my Joy before this. As usual, you're correct!

I am going to go and sharpen my machete just in case there may be a dent.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Yes!
> 
> Even my old Dacia was very precious to me. It still is, for I have forbidden Mamma and Papa to sell it, and I have forbidden Papa to drive it. Mamma drives it about twice per week to keep it running. I must have something to drive when I visit them.
> 
> As for you, Mamma, I am very nervous. No one has ever taken my Joy before this. As usual, you're correct!
> 
> I am going to go and sharpen my machete just in case there may be a dent.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat Dear, you are a US Citizen now...just use a baseball bat...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cat Dear, you are a US Citizen now...just use a baseball bat...



I don't have a baseball bat. Will a hammer work?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I don't have a baseball bat. Will a hammer work?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Maybe just a broom handle would do...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cat Dear, you are a US Citizen now...just use a baseball bat...


 
You mean tire checker, don't you?


----------



## Katie H

pacanis said:


> You mean tire checker, don't you?



Egg Zachary, pacanis!  I have one under my driver's side seat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> You mean tire checker, don't you?



That's the one...always have one in the car.


----------



## Somebunny

Getty ready to go to the town Christmas tree lighting.  Need to bundle up!


----------



## MammaCat

Carl and PapaCat (good name for him) are back with a Samsung 60" LED TV, complete with a wall mounting fixture.

Cat heard them come in and grabbed a flashlight and ran to Joy to inspect for damage. PapaCat told her, "You're going to love this, Cat!" as he and Carl were bringing it in.

She said, "How nice." And ran out to inspect Joy. She came back in, very happy. Carl had taken the magnets off the back, put it through a car wash, and cleaned the magnets and put them back.

There were no dents or scratches, but Carl looked quite relieved when Cat thanked him for doing that.

Now Cat is hooking up the old TV, a 32" flat screen one to her desktop to use as a monitor. The guys are putting up the new TV.

So it seems no bloodletting or blunt force trauma is necessary tonight. But my goodness, this is a big TV! We don't have one this big, but I have the feeling this will most likely change when we return home.

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat

Somebunny said:


> Getty ready to go to the town Christmas tree lighting.  Need to bundle up!



You have these in the center of your town? I wish we had one. That is so very nice!

And do stay warm! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

I'm looking at this forum on my old TV as Mamma said. This is very nice!

Carl and Papa were indeed very careful with Joy, and she is nicely washed and clean. 

It's so nice when others respect my feelings of my possessions; especially my Joy. I'm proud of Carl and Papa.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

MammaCat said:


> Carl and PapaCat (good name for him) are back with a Samsung 60" LED TV, complete with a wall mounting fixture.
> 
> Cat heard them come in and grabbed a flashlight and ran to Joy to inspect for damage. PapaCat told her, "You're going to love this, Cat!" as he and Carl were bringing it in.
> 
> She said, "How nice." And ran out to inspect Joy. She came back in, very happy. Carl had taken the magnets off the back, put it through a car wash, and cleaned the magnets and put them back.
> 
> There were no dents or scratches, but Carl looked quite relieved when Cat thanked him for doing that.
> 
> Now Cat is hooking up the old TV, a 32" flat screen one to her desktop to use as a monitor. The guys are putting up the new TV.
> 
> So it seems no bloodletting or blunt force trauma is necessary tonight. But my goodness, this is a big TV! We don't have one this big, but I have the feeling this will most likely change when we return home.
> 
> MammaCat



I know what you mean. I went from a 44" tube TV to a 60" flat one. Took me a long time to get used to it. Now I want a bigger one. My daughter's is HUGE. It hangs on her wall and is hooked up to surround sound by Bose.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> You have these in the center of your town? I wish we had one. That is so very nice!
> 
> And do stay warm!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, put MamaCat and PapaCat along with Carl in Joy and find a ritzy part of town. Drive them around to see all the lights. If you look in your local paper, usually on Thursday they will have a section telling you all about the holiday events going on in your city and surrounding towns. And most of them are free. Most Churches have a day of their choirs giving a concert. Beautiful music and usually refreshments after.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm looking at this forum on my old TV as Mamma said. This is very nice!
> 
> Carl and Papa were indeed very careful with Joy, and she is nicely washed and clean.
> 
> It's so nice when others respect my feelings of my possessions; especially my Joy. I'm proud of Carl and Papa.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, it wasn't respect, it was pure *FEAR!*


----------



## Somebunny

CatPat said:


> You have these in the center of your town? I wish we had one. That is so very nice!  And do stay warm!  With love, ~Cat


 Yes we do Cat!  It's really quite lovely, there is a small plaza where they put up the tree and it is decorated with giant ornaments, and believe it or not those ornaments do not go missing, as I first suspected they might.  There also are some giant beautiful snowflakes that a co-worker of mine has made by welding metal.  They are lighted as well and they, along with the tree make a splendid holiday scene.  I took a picture of the tree, but it isn't very good, folks kept walking in front of my camera.  I don't have a pic of the snow flakes, but I will try to remember to get some.    The middle school band was playing Christmas Carols and the choir was singing, there was a craft fair in an unused storefront, and wagon rides pulled by four beautiful draft horses(maybe Clydesdales?)  we do not have many downtown merchants, but some of them were offering free hot chocolate,  mini donuts, popcorn and hot apple cider.  The best part for the little kids was Santa and Mrs. Claus arriving on a vintage 1949 LaSalle fire engine.  Santa then set up shop in the local pizza parlor to receive the little munchkins Christmas lists and wishes.  Not bad for a really small town


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Jello, Chips and Salsa were a big hit.   One nurse was standing there eating chips and salsa, she suddenly hollers "OMG!!"  What, What?  She points at them and says, "I didn't notice they were bedpans."  Here are the pics:


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Jello, Chips and Salsa were a big hit.   One nurse was standing there eating chips and salsa, she suddenly hollers "OMG!!"  What, What?  She points at them and says, "I didn't notice they were bedpans."  Here are the pics:



OMG.  Too funny!  Oh lordy, those bedpans, those specimen jars 

Hmm. We seem to be missing the Sangria urinals....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> OMG.  Too funny!  Oh lordy, those bedpans, those specimen jars
> 
> Hmm. We seem to be missing the Sangria urinals....



Maria forgot them at home, but the Sangria was good!


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, put MamaCat and PapaCat along with Carl in Joy and find a ritzy part of town. Drive them around to see all the lights. If you look in your local paper, usually on Thursday they will have a section telling you all about the holiday events going on in your city and surrounding towns. And most of them are free. Most Churches have a day of their choirs giving a concert. Beautiful music and usually refreshments after.



Oh! This is such a good idea! I'll also stuff Lakisha in Joy.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Jello, Chips and Salsa were a big hit.   One nurse was standing there eating chips and salsa, she suddenly hollers "OMG!!"  What, What?  She points at them and says, "I didn't notice they were bedpans."  Here are the pics:



That is almost as bad as my kitty litter cake. No wonder you are an ogress.



With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> That is almost as bad as my kitty litter cake. No wonder you are an ogress.
> 
> 
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I really shine at night!


----------



## CatPat

Yes, you do. And that scares me. I come from a land of vampires and now I get an Ogress.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Yes, you do. And that scares me. I come from a land of vampires and now I get an Ogress.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



At least I am all the way over here.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least I am all the way over here.



Yes!

Life online is very interesting! Now, Ogress Supreme, I give you a hug. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Yes!
> 
> Life online is very interesting! Now, Ogress Supreme, I give you a hug.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I love hugs...thanks, ~Cat!

{{{{{~Cat}}}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> You have these in the center of your town? I wish we had one. That is so very nice!
> 
> And do stay warm!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Our town of 11,000 also does a tree lighting.  I looked online to see if Asheville had anything like it, but it seems like Asheville doesn't have any big public tree lighting.  There are quite a few events, and I found a couple websites that have all kinds of information.  Some things are free, others cost $$$$$ dollars (read: Biltmore Estate) but here are the two links that seemed to have the most info:
Top 10 Holiday & Christmas Outings in Asheville
Asheville Event and Festival Calendar | Asheville, NC's Official Tourism Web Site

**************************

Now I'm really looking forward to getting back home for Christmas with our kids!  When the kids were small we used to go to Roscoe Village every year for their tree lighting.  Also, when I was back home a couple years ago for a "Girls' Week" with my best friend back home we took a drive down to Cambridge OH to view their Dicken's Victorian Village.  Little vignettes of Victorian people, nearly life-size, every lamp post or two all along main street.  Lovely!  Either of those places are about an hour from our daughter's house.  Then there would be the long trek over to Nela Park, General Electric's long-time running lighting display.  My parents would take me every year!  We took our kids once or twice.  Time to start revisiting history...


----------



## simonbaker

Beautiful!


----------



## pacanis

lol, nice pics, Fi.
I think that would bother me, eating out of a bedpan. yuk. Just the thought...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> lol, nice pics, Fi.
> I think that would bother me, eating out of a bedpan. yuk. Just the thought...



LOL!!!   It's amazing how much chips and salsa a group of 20 nurses can get through in three hours, even if served out of bed pans.  I took a gallon of salsa and 4-12 oz bags of chips.  Brought home about a quart of salsa and a half bag of chips.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CatPat said:


> You have these in the center of your town? I wish we had one. That is so very nice!
> 
> And do stay warm!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat,

Have you ever gone to Biltmore House at Christmas time, I would love to see it.

I might need to borrow a tiara! 

Biltmore


----------



## pacanis

I be making some hot dog buns.
I had wished my bun pan would fit into my new toaster oven, but it was too long. So I just unwrapped a new Maverick probe thermometer (I did have a back up of those) so I can get an accurate oven reading.


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> Cat,
> 
> Have you ever gone to Biltmore House at Christmas time, I would love to see it.
> 
> I might need to borrow a tiara!
> 
> Biltmore



If Biltmore at Christmas can't put you in the Christmas spirit, than nothing can.

Went a couple years ago and it has to be seen to be believed.  We went during the day and did a self tour.  We also did a candlelight tour that evening.  The candlelight tour is so popular that you have to go at a specified time and join a moving line through the house.  Each room is magnificent!  It even snowed lightly while we were there, Perfect!

Downside, it's pretty expensive, but worth it at least once!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

I made jam this morning all by myself! Never done it on my own, I'm hoping it sets properly


----------



## pacanis

Congrat, Toffi. I like making something new to me, or outside my comfort zone.

I'm watching the Philly/Detroit game. It reminds me of the infamous "tuck rule" game it's snowing so hard. It doesn't often snow on the eastern side of the state without passing through my neck of the woods.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ooh, Toffi,  I see on another thread that you made Saskatoon berry jam.    Can you get fresh at the store, or did you pick the berries and freeze them?

I need to get off my backside and do some more pick up and cleaning.  Sunday disappears so quickly.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Congrat, Toffi. I like making something new to me, or outside my comfort zone.
> 
> I'm watching the Philly/Detroit game. It reminds me of the infamous "tuck rule" game it's snowing so hard. It doesn't often snow on the eastern side of the state without passing through my neck of the woods.



You can't see the Browns game?


----------



## pacanis

No Andy. I'm in the Bills' "zone". When they are away they have to show their games. So it was off to Fox to watch whatever they were showing. Brutal game. Anyone who has The Ticket ought to turn it on just to see the conditions. It's not just snowing, it's accumulating.


----------



## Andy M.

Well, it's 6-0 Browns right now and the Pats look inept.  But it's still the first half so they aren't awake yet.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Well, it's 6-0 Browns right now and the Pats look inept. But it's still the first half so they aren't awake yet.


 
Thanks for the update.
Watch us go and lower our draft pick status


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's all I need...and to remember to bring the things left in the car.  If I go out...I may as well finish my trip, get back home and have a hot chocolate and relax.  I won't be putting on the boots and coat, they will be COLD!  I also need to remember to bring in the frozen salsa so it can thaw before my party tonight.




PARTY???  My invitation must have been lost in the mail.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> PARTY???  My invitation must have been lost in the mail.



Sorry Carol, it was nurses only, I even had to leave the Ogre at home.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry Carol, it was nurses only, I even had to leave the Ogre at home.




I would have brought my own bedpan!!


----------



## pacanis

I've been known to nurse


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I would have brought my own bedpan!!



LOL!!  What would you have served in it???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I've been known to nurse



The conversation would have made you blush or gross you out


----------



## LPBeier

Just popped in to write a PM and checked into a couple of threads.  

Going back to rest and try to get rid of my bronchitis and shoulder pain.

Need to be better for Saturday as it is the Beier Family Christmas.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The conversation would have made you blush or gross you out



I know I could've handled the conversations.  My father was a doctor and my mother was a nurse.  Dinnertime conversations were always, um, interesting when I was growing up.  And most certainly...educational.


----------



## cara

LPBeier said:


> Just popped in to write a PM and checked into a couple of threads.
> 
> Going back to rest and try to get rid of my bronchitis and shoulder pain.
> 
> Need to be better for Saturday as it is the Beier Family Christmas.



Does the Beier Family celebrate christmas earlier than everybody else?


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  What would you have served in it???




Oh, am I supposed to serve someting?  I was going to eat out of it!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the update.
> Watch us go and lower our draft pick status


You're on your laptop.  Just open a frame/window to Sports - CBSSports.com Sports News, Fantasy Scores, Sports Video, click on the Browns?/Pats? (not sure who IS wearing the unis today) game and follow along on the play-by-play app.  It's how I "watch" Browns games most of the time.

PS - sure hope they don't trade Gordon away.


----------



## pacanis

No doubt, PF. No doubt...

He's the one guy on offense I'd keep on the roster, CG.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> I know I could've handled the conversations.  My father was a doctor and my mother was a nurse.  Dinnertime conversations were always, um, interesting when I was growing up.  And most certainly...educational.



Females cold have handled the conversation


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Oh, am I supposed to serve someting?  I was going to eat out of it!!



We had cute little Christmas plates to eat off of...just one sick person used a bedpan theme for their offering.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> I know I could've handled the conversations.  My father was a doctor and my mother was a nurse.  Dinnertime conversations were always, um, interesting when I was growing up.  And most certainly...educational.



Katie I am one of those folks who love blood and gore. When I worked at the Community hospital, if there were no babies for me to care for, and a surgery scheduled, it was my job to go into surgery and shake out every sponge (gauze pad) and hang it on the rack for counting. I was the dirty nurse. Even though I scrubbed and wore gloves, I am the one that would get the bottle of alcohol and pour it on equipment when needed. I was the one that would touch the non sterile items. My dream day is to spend it in an OR watching brain or open heart surgery.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're on your laptop.  Just open a frame/window to Sports - CBSSports.com Sports News, Fantasy Scores, Sports Video, click on the Browns?/Pats? (not sure who IS wearing the unis today) game and follow along on the play-by-play app.  It's how I "watch" Browns games most of the time.
> 
> PS - sure hope they don't trade Gordon away.



And as usual the Pats came through and won!!! Yea!!


----------



## CatPat

Aunt Bea said:


> Cat,
> 
> Have you ever gone to Biltmore House at Christmas time, I would love to see it.
> 
> I might need to borrow a tiara!
> 
> Biltmore



Yes! It is beautiful.

You may borrow one of ours. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

To be honest, I'm thinking of funny posts which someone may post into this thread:

"What Are You Doing?"

1. I'm digging a very stubborn booger out of my nose.

2. I just came back from checking the crawlspace under the house. I'm so very happy! There is room for at least three more bodies!

3. I heard a strange noise in the house last night, so I'm cleaning my gun.

4. I'm ordering a hit on an ex-friend. Isn't the Internet just wonderful?

5. I'm stocking the moat with alligators.

6. I'm trying to figure out why so many of my dinner party became ill. There wasn't THAT much arsenic in the potato salad.

7. My neighbor is being very annoying, and I can't find my chainsaw.

8. I'm so mad! No one got into a fight on the Jerry Springer Show today!

9. I'm very disappointed. No one wants to come to my house for meals. Like black mold and rats are some kind of a problem!

10. I hate this forum! Some Ogress took away my post for roasted termites. How else does one get rid of these things?

Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

CatPat said:


> To be honest, I'm thinking of funny posts which someone may post into this thread:
> 
> "What Are You Doing?"
> 
> 1. I'm digging a very stubborn booger out of my nose.
> 
> 2. I just came back from checking the crawlspace under the house. I'm so very happy! There is room for at least three more bodies!
> 
> 3. I heard a strange noise in the house last night, so I'm cleaning my gun.
> 
> 4. I'm ordering a hit on an ex-friend. Isn't the Internet just wonderful?
> 
> 5. I'm stocking the moat with alligators.
> 
> 6. I'm trying to figure out why so many of my dinner party became ill. There wasn't THAT much arsenic in the potato salad.
> 
> 7. My neighbor is being very annoying, and I can't find my chainsaw.
> 
> 8. I'm so mad! No one got into a fight on the Jerry Springer Show today!
> 
> 9. I'm very disappointed. No one wants to come to my house for meals. Like black mold and rats are some kind of a problem!
> 
> 10. I hate this forum! Some Ogress took away my post for roasted termites. How else does one get rid of these things?
> 
> Ha!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat,

Have you gotten into some "wacky weed?"


----------



## CatPat

Katie H said:


> Cat,
> 
> Have you gotten into some "wacky weed?"



No, I'm trying to learn humorous writing within a certain perameter, so I chose this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

CatPat said:


> No, I'm trying to learn humorous writing within a certain perameter, so I chose this.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Just checking.  It was out of character for you.  That's why I commented.


----------



## CatPat

Mamma was helping me! I have odd parents. We are supposed to take an innocent subject and turn it into something bizarre with outrageous results. I chose this. I have to copy just my post, explain it is in a cooking forum under the "What Are You Doing Thread" and turn it in tomorrow.

It's all part of this using the imagination for to twist subjects. I had to think up something very bizarre but which pertained to the topic. It's really not too out of character for me, I think weird things like this sometimes.

I've just never shown this. Also, I confess, I'm writing a book about a talking dog (Azia) who visits a Romanian orphanage and helps the little children. But Azia only speaks to them, and to no one else. 

I watch my dog and my cats, and sometimes I put in my journal of how they speak to me in their own way.

We're supposed to use our imaginations when writing of fiction, and also for writing of humor. I thought of the weirdest things possible to be seen of this topic, and Mamma helped.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

CatPat said:


> Mamma was helping me! I have odd parents. We are supposed to take an innocent subject and turn it into something bizarre with outrageous results. I chose this. I have to copy just my post, explain it is in a cooking forum under the "What Are You Doing Thread" and turn it in tomorrow.
> 
> It's all part of this using the imagination for to twist subjects. I had to think up something very bizarre but which pertained to the topic. It's really not too out of character for me, I think weird things like this sometimes.
> 
> I've just never shown this. Also, I confess, I'm writing a book about a talking dog (Azia) who visits a Romanian orphanage and helps the little children. But Azia only speaks to them, and to no one else.
> 
> *I watch my dog and my cats, and sometimes I put in my journal of how they speak to me in their own way.
> *
> We're supposed to use our imaginations when writing of fiction, and also for writing of humor. I thought of the weirdest things possible to be seen of this topic, and Mamma helped.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Hmmm.  Very interesting.  I've always talked to my animals and, I believe, they reply.  My little Bella is very talkative and we have lengthy conversations.

Your story about Azia sounds wonderful and would be a sweet comfort to parentless children.  Do pursue it to completion.

Humor writing is one of the most difficult areas in which to write well.  My late husband, Buck, was a humor writer and his stuff was wonderful.  One thing he always said was that for humor to be believably funny was that the best humor was based on the truth or real experience.  Think about that.  Real life can be _really_ funny.

Have fun.


----------



## Addie

Spike and I both swear Teddy can understand certain works like bath, walk, etc. And he won't jump up on my bed until I say the word "Up." When I ask him for a hug, he puts one paw up on my shoulder. 

Spike keeps a water bowl for him upstairs in the bathroom. He will push it out to the top of the stairs when it is empty. He does the same with his food dish. He will push it right into your path. He doesn't have to bark or whine. He has his own way of letting you know what he wants.


----------



## CatPat

Katie H said:


> Hmmm.  Very interesting.  I've always talked to my animals and, I believe, they reply.  My little Bella is very talkative and we have lengthy conversations.
> 
> Your story about Azia sounds wonderful and would be a sweet comfort to parentless children.  Do pursue it to completion.
> 
> Humor writing is one of the most difficult areas in which to write well.  My late husband, Buck, was a humor writer and his stuff was wonderful.  One thing he always said was that for humor to be believably funny was that the best humor was based on the truth or real experience.  Think about that.  Real life can be _really_ funny.
> 
> Have fun.



Oh my! Thank you! My parents took me to see orphanages, so that I could understand them. 

I was supposed to take an innocent subject and twist it and use my imagination for to twist it. 

I failed this before, when I used my post about taking my cats and my dog to the vet, which was very real! But I failed. This is also the same Prof who questioned me about Joy and who was not nice to me.

He is still not nice. I thought I had put that experience into a funny way here, but he said I had no imagination, and that I was as dull as a brick.

So, Mamma and I did this. I wasn't funny with real experiences either, I see.

He is probably right. I must work on this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

This was Cat's assignment, to think of very off the wall humor in a given setting. It's my fault; I thought of this.

We'll find something else, perhaps. It seems this was offending, so please take it away before anyone else finds it offensive.

MammaCat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> To be honest, I'm thinking of funny posts which someone may post into this thread:
> 
> "What Are You Doing?"
> 
> 1. I'm digging a very stubborn booger out of my nose.
> 
> 2. I just came back from checking the crawlspace under the house. I'm so very happy! There is room for at least three more bodies!
> 
> 3. I heard a strange noise in the house last night, so I'm cleaning my gun.
> 
> 4. I'm ordering a hit on an ex-friend. Isn't the Internet just wonderful?
> 
> 5. I'm stocking the moat with alligators.
> 
> 6. I'm trying to figure out why so many of my dinner party became ill. There wasn't THAT much arsenic in the potato salad.
> 
> 7. My neighbor is being very annoying, and I can't find my chainsaw.
> 
> 8. I'm so mad! No one got into a fight on the Jerry Springer Show today!
> 
> 9. I'm very disappointed. No one wants to come to my house for meals. Like black mold and rats are some kind of a problem!
> 
> *10. I hate this forum! Some Ogress took away my post for roasted termites. How else does one get rid of these things?*
> 
> Ha!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I HAD to...you were using my recipe.

The booger one is just gross, not really humorous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Hmmm.  Very interesting.  I've always talked to my animals and, I believe, they reply.  My little Bella is very talkative and we have lengthy conversations.



Shrek has taught Smudge a trick, he points at her and says "speak", she meows back.. Now if you just point she meows.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MammaCat said:


> This was Cat's assignment, to think of very off the wall humor in a given setting. It's my fault; I thought of this.
> 
> We'll find something else, perhaps. It seems this was offending, so please take it away before anyone else finds it offensive.
> 
> MammaCat



MammaCat, I don't find this offensive at all, just a bit out of character for ~Cat.  We will be happy to help in reading if something is funny.  I personally like the last one and it gave me a big grin.


----------



## MammaCat

Thank you, but for my daughter, the asking of the wacky weed hurt her very badly.

It was a simple assignment for them to think outside of the box and to use their imaginations.

I'll try to talk her into coming back. 

MammaCat


----------



## Toffiffeezz

pacanis said:


> Congrat, Toffi. I like making something new to me, or outside my comfort zone.  I'm watching the Philly/Detroit game. It reminds me of the infamous "tuck rule" game it's snowing so hard. It doesn't often snow on the eastern side of the state without passing through my neck of the woods.



Thanks pac! I really want it to work


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Dawgluver said:


> Ooh, Toffi,  I see on another thread that you made Saskatoon berry jam.    Can you get fresh at the store, or did you pick the berries and freeze them?  I need to get off my backside and do some more pick up and cleaning.  Sunday disappears so quickly.



Well Dawg, it looks more like syrup right now, but here's hoping :crazy:  I can get frozen saskatoons in the grocery here, and there are a couple u-pick places fairly close. I bought some frozen from the one u-pick north of the city,  and that's what I used this time around.  This coming summer I will get some from the wild bushes up near my dads in Saskatchewan. Best berries ever, can't get enough of them!


----------



## LPBeier

cara said:


> Does the Beier Family celebrate christmas earlier than everybody else?



Well, actually I guess we do! 

TB has 3 sisters (2 BIL's), 1 brother (3 nephews who will be with their Mom this year on real Christmas), one niece with grand-nephew and another niece and nephew-in-law, plus his parents.  Several live a day's drive (or drive and ferry ride) away and other family to be with on Christmas day.  We used to get together on Christmas Eve (usual German tradition but Cara you would know that!).  But as the family grew and moved further apart, it was easier to pick a date on a weekend before December 25th.  This year it is Saturday December 14th.  

On Christmas Day I will be having my in-laws and a family friend here for Dinner.


----------



## cara

I sure know about christmas eve ;o)
And I know about the problem where to spent that evening... we want to be woth my family and first Franks mother said that it was no problem, but now she's complaining about it...

I would really like to go somewhere completely different, e.g. spending christmas in the snowy mountains... *sigh*


----------



## pacanis

Nothing pressing for me today. All I have on the books is a trip to Wally World to pick up a package of assorted bungee cords. We are expecting a lot of snow mid-week (that's what they keep saying anyway) and it's time I started covering my tractor up with the tarp. I'll pick up a bottle of olive oil while I'm there, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

It must be a Wally World kind of morning, that is my destination also.  

I really dislike the place, but they do have some items I have trouble finding in other stores.


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> It must be a Wally World kind of morning, that is my destination also.
> 
> I really dislike the place, but they do have some items I have trouble finding in other stores.




Ours is very small.  We used to go to the one 20 miles away and it had everything.  We got one in our area, within 5 miles, during the past year, but they are small and don't have the same selection, but it is very convenient.  Very often if you want something the shelf is empty.  They are not as good at restocking like the bigger WalMart.  But they do carry Smart Balance Heart Right Lite, which is hard to find around here, and that makes me very happy.


----------



## CarolPa

Cat, I think you have a wonderful and delightful imagination and sense of humor.  You just have the knack for this!  I loved your list for "What are you doing!"  Do not say that your parents are odd.  They sound perfect to me!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I think it's been 5, possibly only 4 days,  since I even opened the door.  Icy sidewalks,  streets are treacherous.  The chemical/salt applied on the streets isn't effective unless the temps are above 15 F.   I don't need to go anywhere,  except the excitement ? being cooped up has worn off.  Cats aren't helping.  The oldest has already done her morning chores,  open every closet door that doesn't latch properly.  Then I go around and close them again.   Just so she will repeat again later.   The youngest is busy traveling from one window to another watching the birds/ bird feeders.    She can Hear but not see a flock of sparrows rustling in a yew bush near a window,  The bush is all covered in snow, and she doesn't quite know what to make of this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Nothing pressing for me today. All I have on the books is a trip to Wally World to pick up a package of assorted bungee cords. We are expecting a lot of snow mid-week (that's what they keep saying anyway) and it's time I started covering my tractor up with the tarp. I'll pick up a bottle of olive oil while I'm there, too.



Olive oil and bungee cords...interesting purchase...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Olive oil and bungee cords...interesting purchase...


 
I'll throw in some tires and a small Christmas tree just for you


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> It must be a Wally World kind of morning, that is my destination also.
> 
> I really dislike the place, but they do have some items I have trouble finding in other stores.



I have never been to a Walmart. Nor do I expect to be doing so in the near or far future.


----------



## Addie

Well, I have all the apples peeled and cut. Now I am waiting for the pie crust to warm up to room temperature. :

I have a question for all you cooks. When you are peeling a fruit or veggie, do you peel in one continuous strip or in small pieces? I peel round and round in one long strip. The peeling goes much faster.  angel:


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I have never been to a Walmart. Nor do I expect to be doing so in the near or far future.


 
Really? I could have sworn I saw... Oh never mind...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'll throw in some tires and a small Christmas tree just for you



The best purchase I saw as a cashier was a can of whipped cream, duct tape and a disposable camera.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Really? I could have sworn I saw... Oh never mind...



Nope. Wasn't me. I don't even know how to drive. And I no longer have enough strength in my hands to turn the ignition on. But you might find me at the local skating rink doing camel spins and jumps.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The best purchase I saw as a cashier was a can of whipped cream, duct tape and a disposable camera.




Was that you working the register?  I didn't even recognize you!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Was that you working the register?  I didn't even recognize you!!


----------



## CarolPa

A lot of people complain about WalMart but I save so much money when I shop there.  I realize their employees work for minimum wage with no benefits, but many are very happy that they have a job at all.  I did my time.  I worked retail for minimum wage for several years, and back then, minimum wage was $1 per hour.  

I have never had a problem with WalMart.  They price-match, and one time they did it for me without proof, I just said that GE had the coffee for a lower price and they matched it on the spot.  I never have a problem returning anything.  No questions asked.  I have heard about long lines at the check-out but our WalMart opens more registers as soon as they see the registers get 3 deep.  I agree that it is very hard to find someone on the sales floor to help you.  Nobody's perfect.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> A lot of people complain about WalMart but I save so much money when I shop there.  I realize their employees work for minimum wage with no benefits, but many are very happy that they have a job at all.  I did my time.  I worked retail for minimum wage for several years, and back then, minimum wage was $1 per hour.



I think the main problem some people have with Walmart is that their employees are paid so little, they're eligible for food stamps, Medicaid and other government assistance while the wealth owned by six members of the Walton family is equal to the wealth owned by almost 42 percent of the rest of the U.S. population. 

If Walmart employees were paid a living wage, the rest of us wouldn't have to help support them. And people shouldn't be expected to be grateful for crumbs.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> I think the main problem some people have with Walmart is that their employees are paid so little, they're eligible for food stamps, Medicaid and other government assistance while the wealth owned by six members of the Walton family is equal to the wealth owned by almost 42 percent of the rest of the U.S. population.
> 
> If Walmart employees were paid a living wage, the rest of us wouldn't have to help support them. And people shouldn't be expected to be grateful for crumbs.



I will probably get spanked for this, but in my opinion raising the minimum wage only pulls the middle class down.  Today the bottom is $7.25 /hour and if the bottom goes up to $15.00/hour then prices and the cost of living will rise to meet that new purchasing power.  The rich will still be on top as more of us slide to the bottom of the pile.

I think we need to get young folks to take the long view, stay in school, get an education and aim for a higher calling in life.  When the pool of unskilled labor begins to shrink then the Walmarts of the world will begin to pay higher wages.

I'm done rambling and ranting for now.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I think the main problem some people have with Walmart is that their employees are paid so little, they're eligible for food stamps, Medicaid and other government assistance while the wealth owned by six members of the Walton family is equal to the wealth owned by almost 42 percent of the rest of the U.S. population.
> 
> If Walmart employees were paid a living wage, the rest of us wouldn't have to help support them. And people shouldn't be expected to be grateful for crumbs.



I am with you GG. A worker has the right to expect to be able to support not only themselves, but their family when they go to work. Walmart's is really going to feel it when (or if) the new Healthcare program gets going. And the President is also pushing for an increase in the Federal minimum wage. A double whammy for the Walton kids.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't see Wal-Mart sacrificing profits to pay employees more.  Wages go up, prices go up.  Prices go up, people don't shop there anymore.  People don't shop there, employees are laid off.  Ooops.


----------



## pacanis

Well at any rate I've decided to go to Walmart tomorrow


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I will probably get spanked for this, but in my opinion raising the minimum wage only pulls the middle class down.  Today the bottom is $7.25 /hour and if the bottom goes up to $15.00/hour then prices and the cost of living will rise to meet that new purchasing power.  The rich will still be on top as more of us slide to the bottom of the pile.
> 
> I think we need to get young folks to take the long view, stay in school, get an education and aim for a higher calling in life.  When the pool of unskilled labor begins to shrink then the Walmarts of the world will begin to pay higher wages.
> 
> I'm done rambling and ranting for now.



The President is asking that the minimum wage be raised to $10.  I consider that reasonable. If I were still part of the work force, with my skills, experience and knowledge, I would expect a minimum of $20 an hour. When I left the work force, I was making $18. 

For kids in school, they often have to save for their supplies and other expenses. College kids who work presently for minimum wage have even bigger expenses to meet and save for.


----------



## Addie

And I can see this subject is going to go overboard. Time to drop it and just say we agree to disagree. Nuf said!


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Well at any rate I've decided to go to Walmart tomorrow



Me too!


----------



## Addie

Happy Shopping and stay safe. Put those seatbelts on!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I don't see Wal-Mart sacrificing profits to pay employees more.  Wages go up, prices go up.  Prices go up, people don't shop there anymore.  People don't shop there, employees are laid off.  Ooops.



That's not a given. For decades, companies have not shared profits with employees. Gains in productivity and sales have gone to owners and shareholders. If the minimum wage had kept up with productivity increases, it would be almost $22 per hour now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well, I have all the apples peeled and cut. Now I am waiting for the pie crust to warm up to room temperature. :
> 
> I have a question for all you cooks. When you are peeling a fruit or veggie, do you peel in one continuous strip or in small pieces? I peel round and round in one long strip. The peeling goes much faster.  angel:



When I was a kid we were taught to make one continuous strip as a sort of game or contest to see who could peel the whole apple without breaking the peel.  We were also constantly reminded that we were removing the peel and not the apple! 

Now I use one of these to section the apple and then just take the paring knife and make a swipe against the strip of peel on each segment.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> That's not a given. For decades, companies have not shared profits with employees. Gains in productivity and sales have gone to owners and shareholders. If the minimum wage had kept up with productivity increases, it would be almost $22 per hour now.


And I get good deals at Costco, which pays decent wages and has good benefits for their employees.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I will probably get spanked for this, but in my opinion raising the minimum wage only pulls the middle class down.  Today the bottom is $7.25 /hour and if the bottom goes up to $15.00/hour then prices and the cost of living will rise to meet that new purchasing power.  The rich will still be on top as more of us slide to the bottom of the pile.
> 
> *I think we need to get young folks to take the long view, stay in school, get an education and aim for a higher calling in life.  When the pool of unskilled labor begins to shrink then the Walmarts of the world will begin to pay higher wages.*
> 
> I'm done rambling and ranting for now.


Unfortunately a lot of people got the education and can only find minimum wage jobs.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> And I get good deals at Costco, which pays decent wages and has good benefits for their employees.




It is not cost effective for me to shop where I have to pay a membership fee or where they sell such big packages.  

I don't feel that the WalMart employees will be better off if everyone stops shopping there and the place goes under.


----------



## pacanis

That's right. That big empty building would be a perfect place for the zombies to hang out.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> It is not cost effective for me to shop where I have to pay a membership fee or where they sell such big packages.



Her point is that Costco has low prices and still is able to provide their employees with a living wage and benefits. Walmart should be able to as well. 



CarolPa said:


> I don't feel that the WalMart employees will be better off if everyone stops shopping there and the place goes under.



Studies have shown that that belief, while it seems intuitive, is not true.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Her point is that Costco has low prices and still is able to provide their employees with a living wage and benefits. Walmart should be able to as well...


 
I'll bite on that. 
I think what a lot of people conveniently forget is that membership fee.
I don't belong to a shopping club, but I do belong to Amazon Prime. "Free shipping" on Prime marked items... but that free shipping is costing me 79 bucks a year. It's up to me to get my use out of it. So is it exactly free?

I would imagine some of Costco's membership fees goes to offset higher wages. At least it seems like it should, as it's all part of their gross income.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'll bite on that.
> I think what a lot of people conveniently forget is that membership fee.
> I don't belong to a shopping club, but I do belong to Amazon Prime. "Free shipping" on Prime marked items... but that free shipping is costing me 79 bucks a year. It's up to me to get my use out of it. So is it exactly free?
> 
> I would imagine some of Costco's membership fees goes to offset higher wages. At least it seems like it should, as it's all part of their gross income.


Maybe some of the membership fees do go to offset higher wages, but most members still get good prices when they figure in the membership fee. I have something called an Executive Membership. I get back 2% on everything I buy at Costco except Rx and tobacco. Most years I get back more than my Executive Membership fee.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I'll bite on that.
> I think what a lot of people conveniently forget is that membership fee.
> I don't belong to a shopping club, but I do belong to Amazon Prime. "Free shipping" on Prime marked items... but that free shipping is costing me 79 bucks a year. It's up to me to get my use out of it. So is it exactly free?
> 
> I would imagine some of Costco's membership fees goes to offset higher wages. At least it seems like it should, as it's all part of their gross income.



Apparently, Costco's generous pay and benefits policies translate into more loyal workers. Their employee turnover rate is much lower, and according to this, it costs on average 1 to 1.5 times an employee's annual income to recruit and train a new one. This article actually compares Costco and Sam's Club, Walmart's warehouse store.

http://hbr.org/2006/12/the-high-cost-of-low-wages/ar/1


----------



## pacanis

Sure they/you do. I didn't even mention item pricing. Just that the fees figure into what they can afford to pay.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Apparently, Costco's generous pay and benefits policies translate into more loyal workers. Their employee turnover rate is much lower, and according to this, it costs on average 1 to 1.5 times an employee's annual income to recruit and train a new one. This article actually compares Costco and Sam's Club, Walmart's warehouse store.
> 
> The High Cost of Low Wages - Harvard Business Review


 
People due tend to be more loyal where they are treated better.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Sure they/you do. I didn't even mention item pricing. Just that the fees figure into what they can afford to pay.



I know. This article is comparing apples to apples, though - Sam's Club (owned by Walmart) charges a membership fee, too, but they pay their workers the same low wages that Walmart workers get.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Apparently, Costco's generous pay and benefits policies translate into more loyal workers. Their employee turnover rate is much lower, and according to this, it costs on average 1 to 1.5 times an employee's annual income to recruit and train a new one. This article actually compares Costco and Sam's Club, Walmart's warehouse store.
> 
> The High Cost of Low Wages - Harvard Business Review



This article is in synch with a CNBC show I saw about Costco.  All positive.  According to that show, Costco's markup on all their products is never more than 15%.  Their massive buying power gets them best available pricing so they can be competitive.  

I looked at the executive membership but decided against it as we don't spend enough on an annual basis to justify it.  Members can go to the Costco customer service desk and they will tell you how much you spent in the last 12 months so you can decide for yourself.

We are pleased with the Costco experience for the high quality of their products, the pricing and that they are a well run company that's not out to squeeze every penny out of the consumer.

All that said, not every corporation has the same approach.  Maximizing profits in the short term to appease stockholders is sometimes counter to the long term health of the business.


----------



## taxlady

Sometimes the obvious way to save money in business isn't the best way.

I have a friend who used to work for AmEx in customer support. She's who you would get if you lost your money in a foreign country and needed help. Once she arranged for the return of a body from China. She managed to convince the Chinese to airlift the body by helicopter to a location where AmEx could take over.

One of the things she dealt with was roadside assistance. She refused to try to bargain with the towing companies. She just accepted the price they quoted. She had to hear about that. Then one day there was an enquiry from one of the big bosses. How was she managing to have the lowest amount of money spent on towing?

She explained. The tow truck companies liked her because she didn't try to squeeze them. When you try to squeeze them, not only are you not their highest priority, they make up for it by adding stuff to the bill. I'm not saying that the added stuff wasn't legit, but for her they usually just left that stuff off the bill.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> I know. This article is comparing apples to apples, though - Sam's Club (owned by Walmart) charges a membership fee, too, but they pay their workers the same low wages that Walmart workers get.


 
oops, I should have quoted TL. I thought I got that in there quick enough


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> This article is in synch with a CNBC show I saw about Costco.  All positive.  According to that show, Costco's markup on all their products is never more than 15%.  Their massive buying power gets them best available pricing so they can be competitive.
> 
> I looked at the executive membership but decided against it as we don't spend enough on an annual basis to justify it.  Members can go to the Costco customer service desk and they will tell you how much you spent in the last 12 months so you can decide for yourself.
> 
> We are pleased with the Costco experience for the high quality of their products, the pricing and that they are a well run company that's not out to squeeze every penny out of the consumer.
> 
> All that said, not every corporation has the same approach.  Maximizing profits in the short term to appease stockholders is sometimes counter to the long term health of the business.



Andy, I worked for an overhead door company from the very inception of it. I designed their letterhead, invoices, etc. They started out billing with handwritten bills on his mother's kitchen and a secondhand panel truck. At the end of that first year, they were a $1M dollar company. And they still had the same employees they started with. He had promised them that if they stuck it out with him, he would reward them. And he kept his word. As the company grew, so did the benefits for the employees. They all started out on the same foot. As the year progressed, they got BC/BS premium with full coverage, dental and eyes. In the second year they were able to start their 401K. Each year as the company grew and the profits increased, so did the paychecks for the employees. Christmas bonuses. Vacations. Paid uniforms. A summer weekend picnic at his mother's cottage in NH. On and on. He still has some of the original employees that started out with him. He has the absolute loyalty of his employees. He has never had to layoff anyone. I left only because I had accomplished what I was hired to do and I wanted to get back to doing Temp. work. But in thanks for all I had done, he paid for my BC/BS in full for the next ten years until the day I turned 65. Get a decent owner or boss and you will have employee loyalty. Something Walmart has yet to learn.


----------



## CatPat

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! My router decided to die without leaving a note, and Papa is mad as wet hornets at me because his laptop depends on the router and I don't have cat5 cables for to connect directly to the modem for the laptops I bought them.

I had to drive to Best Buy and get a new router, and he's still mad! Now Mamma is mad at him, and so is DA. I'm doing the best I can! I installed it very quickly, he was only offline for about an hour, but I just can't move any faster than I can.

I was very, very frustrated with him, but he apologized and we spoke of this.

I think I scared him when I yelled at him to stop ordering me around and I told him the only reason he was online is because I bought those laptops and I know what the hell I'm doing and I can't foresee equipment failure. Who does he think made this possible for him? DA? Gwen? RRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!

He looked at me very oddly and went away from me without a word. Mamma couldn't believe I did that. I told Mamma I was going to get a new router, and if Papa couldn't be nice to me when I returned, I'll make sure he NEVER goes online.

He has apologized, and he even cried a little. He's not familiar with me now, that I have grown up. But I'll work on this! I plan to spend more time with Papa and talk to him much more.

I think issues with parents come upon us when we children start to spread our wings and fly. I'll always be their child, and I'll always need them. But I think this is my time, now, for Papa and me.

The new router is working very well!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Sounds like PapaCat could use some one on one father/daughter time. Of course he is frustrated. He sees his little girl all grown up and misses his little princess. He needs some reassuring that you will always be his little girl and will always need him. A big hard hug and a kiss on the cheek will go a long way with an "I love you Papa" along with an apology from you also for yelling at him. Even if you feel you were right. 

Where is that little girl he put on the plan so long ago? He put a little Romanian girl on that plane and here he finds an independent Americanized young lady all grown up. Let him see that child every so often. Remember right now he is in a strange country, learning new things and it is hard for a parent to be dependent on his child because somewhere she became smarter than him. Be patient with him Cat. He loves you very much.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Sounds like PapaCat could use some one on one father/daughter time. Of course he is frustrated. He sees his little girl all grown up and misses his little princess. He needs some reassuring that you will always be his little girl and will always need him. A big hard hug and a kiss on the cheek will go a long way with an "I love you Papa" along with an apology from you also for yelling at him. Even if you feel you were right.
> 
> Where is that little girl he put on the plan so long ago? He put a little Romanian girl on that plane and here he finds an independent Americanized young lady all grown up. Let him see that child every so often. Remember right now he is in a strange country, learning new things and it is hard for a parent to be dependent on his child because somewhere she became smarter than him. Be patient with him Cat. He loves you very much.



Ouch.

You're right, Addie. I'll go right away.

With love,~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

CatPat said:


> Ouch.
> 
> You're right, Addie. I'll go right away.
> 
> With love,~Cat


 
Cat is still with her father in the study, Addie. I believe you're right also.

I'm letting them have their time; sometimes mothers must just leave them alone.

Thank you, Addie.

MammaCat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Spent far too much time looking around a new app on my phone.  Talked to our dear daughter Loverly tonight and she told me about this "website" called "All The Cooks" that she has found a number of good recipes on.  Felt a little old when I first looked for the site on my laptop...and found out it was mobile-only.  Then I got "modern" and installed it on my phone.  It looks a little like Pinterest in that it is photo based.  And boy do the recipe photos look good!  I'm afraid I found another time-waster!


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Sounds like PapaCat could use some one on one father/daughter time. Of course he is frustrated. He sees his little girl all grown up and misses his little princess. He needs some reassuring that you will always be his little girl and will always need him. A big hard hug and a kiss on the cheek will go a long way with an "I love you Papa" along with an apology from you also for yelling at him. Even if you feel you were right.
> 
> Where is that little girl he put on the plan so long ago? He put a little Romanian girl on that plane and here he finds an independent Americanized young lady all grown up. Let him see that child every so often. Remember right now he is in a strange country, learning new things and it is hard for a parent to be dependent on his child because somewhere she became smarter than him. Be patient with him Cat. He loves you very much.



This has been such a long night. I did everything you said. We talked for a very long time, and I sat on his lap and he said he felt I had gone away of him. 

I told him I really had not gone away from him and Mamma. My life changed when they told me I was to come here and there was no choice at all. Someone had to take care of DA and I was convenient. One of Papa's friends even said because I was adopted I was one of those "throw away kids. Put the little **** to work."

Now Papa understands, and we held each other so tight before bed. He said to my ear, "You're my angel, Catina. I love you."

I think we'll be okay. I must go to bed.


----------



## Addie

Amazing what a few words of love and understanding can accomplish.


----------



## Addie

MammaCat said:


> Cat is still with her father in the study, Addie. I believe you're right also.
> 
> I'm letting them have their time; sometimes mothers must just leave them alone.
> 
> Thank you, Addie.
> 
> MammaCat



You're welcome. Quite often mothers feel that it is not possible for a father to have the same depth of love for a child that they have. They lack that "motherly instinct." How wrong we are. He is hurting and only Cat can mend the fences that are damaged. 

Sometimes words are said in the heat of anger. Someone has to take that first step through the healing process. This time it was Cat's turn to do so.


----------



## CatPat

Right now I'm arguing with an app on my Nook and I'm losing.

I hate that!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I got my truck inspected at the dealership this morning. 
I ended up getting a Gran Cherokee while I was there.
The worse thing about getting a new vehicle these days is re-learning all the electronics. This one has more gizmos on it than my truck did.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Right now I'm arguing with an app on my Nook and I'm losing.
> 
> I hate that!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Oh dear! She has gone over the edge!

I just came upstairs from the Christmas Party. I had boneless spare ribs, fried chicken wings, 1/2 egg roll and some noodles. I grabbed a large handful of napkins and blotted every last vestige of grease from all the meats and egg roll. I tried to pick the food from the top. I didn't want any that had been sitting in the grease in the bottom of each pan. I wasn't taking any chances. I also had a cup of coffee. They had fat free half and half. All chemicals. I came upstairs and got my regular stuff. I brought a second helping of everything I had back for Spike. He will be here at 7 p.m.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I got my truck inspected at the dealership this morning.
> I ended up getting a Gran Cherokee while I was there.
> The worse thing about getting a new vehicle these days is re-learning all the electronics. This one has more gizmos on it than my truck did.


Pix!

Do you name your vehicles?


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Pix!
> 
> Do you name your vehicles?


 
Pics... 
This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark 
No, I don't name them


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Pics...
> This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark
> No, I don't name them


Shiny. 

That's a good enough pic...for now.


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats on the new Jeep, pac.  Looks good.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks.
I'm going to miss my truck, but it's time was near (I lease) and they _really_ wanted it. They made me an offer I couldn't refuse. So now I have a Jeep like the other million on the road, lol.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Pics...
> This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark
> No, I don't name them



Nice rig Pac.  I had a 2003 Grand Cherokee. Had the front seats replaced twice under warrantee. Seat heaters cracked the leather. Mrs D made me get rid of it. It sure road like a dream. By the way.......why is your driveway all white in the pic?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Thanks.
> I'm going to miss my truck, but it's time was near (I lease) and they _really_ wanted it. They made me an offer I couldn't refuse. So now I have a Jeep like the other million on the road, lol.



There has to be 10 trucks for every Grand Cherokee on the road.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Watchin the AMA awards. Gotta love Cheryl Crow.


----------



## Addie

I was watching Boston's Finest on Cable TNT. It always amazes me when they show a picture of the Boston skyline how our two tallest buildings, the Hancock Tower and The Prudential Building, look so far apart. It looks like there is a mile or more between them. They are actually just around the corner from each other. 

Tonight Teddy was nipping on my toes. He was acting like he wanted me to follow him. So I did. I brought up some chicken wings for Spike. He was eating them and wasn't sharing with Teddy. He wanted me to get some of the chicken meat from Spike for him. So instead I cut up a small piece of ham for him. He gobbled that down. It was then that Spike told me he had some turkey and roast beef in his dish at home that he hadn't even touched. Yet to see how he was acting tonight, you would think Spike never fed him. So then when Spike was finished he put the bones and dirty napkins and plate in the waste basket. When we weren't looking Teddy dragged them out and was licking the plate and chewing on the napkins. He got upset when Spike snatched them away. That is when Teddy decided he had enough and got his leash and brought it to me. That didn't work either. I made him go lay down. Usually he will lay down beside Spike, but he was mad at him. So he laid down right in front of me and looked up at me with those big black pitiful eyes. That worked. I called  him up on the bed and gave him a good round of scratchies. Sooner or later you have to give in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Pics...
> This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark
> No, I don't name them



Beautiful Jeep, Pac.  Is it Black?

I miss my Jeep.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Pics...
> This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark
> No, I don't name them



Nice, Pac!  Nothing wrong with Jeeps.  I love to play around with all that new car tech stuff.  And then I keep the manual in the glove compartment with stickie tabs, as I will never remember how to change the clock again the next time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Nice, Pac!  Nothing wrong with Jeeps.  I love to play around with all that new car tech stuff.  And then I keep the manual in the glove compartment with stickie tabs, as I will never remember how to change the clock again the next time.



Do you read the manual from cover to cover?


----------



## CatPat

pacanis said:


> Pics...
> This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark
> No, I don't name them



Oh my! What a very nice Jeep! I do love it when people get nice things! Is it black? It looks like it might be. If it is, you could call her Black Beauty.

And just WHAT is wrong with naming cars, eh? 

Pacanis, I'm very, very happy for you. It seems from the photo you get very much snow. This Jeep is 4WD and it is also heavy and well-built and so she will take very good care of you in bad weather among crummy drivers. You'll be very safe.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## simonbaker

Does anyone ever get just sick of people! It's been a long, trying day.  I will be happy when the holiday season is behind us.  Bah Humbug!


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Does anyone ever get just sick of people! It's been a long, trying day.  I will be happy when the holiday season is behind us.  Bah Humbug!



I understand where you are coming from, SB.  But once in awhile I find that one nice person what makes the rest not matter.  Hope that will happen to you soon


----------



## LPBeier

I am actually literally breathing a little easier.  

We found out yesterday that our place actually isn't full of mold as we thought from my asthma attacks.  The restoration guy said that the work done after our flood four years ago seems to have held it at bay.  The suggestions were to have the windowsills bleached to remove the mold around them and to get more air purifiers in the areas I am in most.  We did that today and I already feel better.  

The trouble is, I am feeling better and had a long nap (with the purifier working in the room) and now I can't get to sleep.  So, that is why I decided to visit.  

Now, if I could get the pain levels back down I would be happy.  I had some tests done today and have more next week. 

Well, I will go and make TB's lunch for tomorrow as he is back to work. Then will try and get some sleep/rest.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I am actually literally breathing a little easier.
> 
> We found out yesterday that our place actually isn't full of mold as we thought from my asthma attacks.  The restoration guy said that the work done after our flood four years ago seems to have held it at bay.  The suggestions were to have the windowsills bleached to remove the mold around them and to get more air purifiers in the areas I am in most.  We did that today and I already feel better.
> 
> The trouble is, I am feeling better and had a long nap (with the purifier working in the room) and now I can't get to sleep.  So, that is why I decided to visit.
> 
> Now, if I could get the pain levels back down I would be happy.  I had some tests done today and have more next week.
> 
> Well, I will go and make TB's lunch for tomorrow as he is back to work. Then will try and get some sleep/rest.



I'm glad you are feeling better. I hope you get sound rest.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> I'm glad you are feeling better. I hope you get sound rest.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thanks, Cat.  We haven't "met" yet.  I have been around DC on and off for several years now.  I took a break in June because of health issues which limit the use of my hands among other things.  It is good to be posting once in awhile and to meet new people! I have read some of your posts and you seem to be a very caring person.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Pics...
> This is all you're gettin' from out the window. It's cold out there. And blowing. And dark
> No, I don't name them









Nice wheels pac!  Neighbor behind our first house would own nothing but a Jeep.  He'd generally get at least a half-million miles out of them.  And only girls name vehicles.  Guys usually just call their car "bill".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am actually literally breathing a little easier......Well, I will go and make TB's lunch for tomorrow as he is back to work. Then will try and get some sleep/rest.


Breathing is good LB, breathing is good.  Glad you're finding solutions to some of the problems around you.  And glad to hear TB is back to work.  No one wanted Himself, so I guess I'll keep him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> Does anyone ever get just sick of people! It's been a long, trying day.  I will be happy when the holiday season is behind us.  Bah Humbug!


My Dad used to say "It takes all kinds of people to make the world.  I'm glad I'm not one of them".   Except if there were more people like my Dad you wouldn't feel the way you do now.  Hang in there.  Christmas is just two weeks away.  Yikes!   Two weeks!   I'm doomed.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, I got a new vehicle too - I traded in my 95 Sunfire for a 2009 Montana Van.  I was finding getting in and out of the Sunfire (my Dad's) was getting more difficult and being in a van is more comfortable and easier to drive.  Now we have a camping vehicle!  

I actually always wanted a Jeep....maybe my next vehicle!

Anyway, congrats, it's a beauty.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks guys. 
This will be my second Jeep. I had a Wrangler a while back. It was OK, but not geared for the highway.
The thing that always steered me away from Cherokees is it seems something is always going wrong with them. My BIL had to have the water pump replaced on his new one last year. Seems they've been this way forever, but, being a Dodge/Mopar guy, they are using the same engine now in Jeeps that they are Durangos, which I was always looking at. And the Jeep is just a much nicer vehicle, plus more dealer incentives. It didn't seem to matter which way I went as far as reliability. Time will tell. And hopefully they have the seat heater thing fixed, as mine has heated seats, too.

And yes, it's black. I think it's the same color my truck was, black with a metal flake.

Oh, RDawg, I baked hot dog buns the other day. I tend to get that white stuff everywhere


----------



## Addie

Is that a sunroof I see on your new baby? I really thing you should give him a name. Remember the TV show from the 50's whose main character was named "Blackie"? I thing that would be a good name for him. He was a rough around the edges cop/detective.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> This will be my second Jeep. I had a Wrangler a while back. It was OK, but not geared for the highway.
> The thing that always steered me away from Cherokees is it seems something is always going wrong with them. My BIL had to have the water pump replaced on his new one last year. Seems they've been this way forever, but, being a Dodge/Mopar guy, they are using the same engine now in Jeeps that they are Durangos, which I was always looking at. And the Jeep is just a much nicer vehicle, plus more dealer incentives. It didn't seem to matter which way I went as far as reliability. Time will tell. And hopefully they have the seat heater thing fixed, as mine has heated seats, too.
> 
> And yes, it's black. I think it's the same color my truck was, black with a metal flake.
> 
> Oh, RDawg, I baked hot dog buns the other day. I tend to get that white stuff everywhere



I didn't know Jeep was using Chrysler engines.  It makes sense as they are all the same company.  GM now has one "corporate" engine that goes into all their cars.

PS:  Inanimate objects don't need to be named.


----------



## pacanis

Andy, some of their vehicles use their own engine, the Hemis I think, but their V6 vehicles use a "Pentatar" engine... I don't know where it's made, but it's more power and better economy.

Addie, I thought Blackie was a cowboy's name... the fifties is a little before my time. Maybe it was a horse's name, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Personally, I think you should name it Roger...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I think it already has a name. It's called a Jeep, just like the little character from Popeye.


----------



## cara

do cars work without a name? 
all of our cars have names (Except for the company car), well, they belong to the family!


----------



## pacanis

If it ever breaks down I'll give it a name.
Well, probably several names


----------



## CarolPa

simonbaker said:


> Does anyone ever get just sick of people! It's been a long, trying day.  I will be happy when the holiday season is behind us.  Bah Humbug!




When I worked retail I used to say "If it wasn't for people, the world would be a nicer place."  Retail wasn't for me.


----------



## CarolPa

Pac, there have been a couple time when we were driving home from somewhere, passed a dealership, a vehicle caught our eye and we stopped and ended up buying it.  We were not in the market for a vehicle.   We are trying not to be so impulsive now that we're retired.  Right now we have a 2006 Monte Carlo, getting close to 100K miles.  I love it so much.  We have looked around but can't find anything we like as much.  It has been a very good car for us, but nothing lasts forever.


----------



## pacanis

I wasn't really looking to do anything until next Spring, but the deals were being offered now. I'm fortunate enough to have a great dealership to work with.

I just finished having some turkey salad on NE style buns for lunch. No more turkey for me for a while. The rest is frozen!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Andy, some of their vehicles use their own engine, the Hemis I think, but their V6 vehicles use a "Pentatar" engine... I don't know where it's made, but it's more power and better economy.
> 
> Addie, I thought Blackie was a cowboy's name... the fifties is a little before my time. Maybe it was a horse's name, lol.



I am an old timer. I do remember when you stood in front of the furniture store window and watched the TV and they had a loud speaker outside so you could hear it. The character I am referring to was called Boston Blackie. 

Boston Blackie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Addie

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I think it already has a name. It's called a Jeep, just like the little character from Popeye.



The military vehicle was named Jeep after the Popeye character.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Does anyone ever get just sick of people! It's been a long, trying day.  I will be happy when the holiday season is behind us.  Bah Humbug!



I have a sign that says Bah Humbug and it is on the outside of my door. I also have a big pin that has a sheep on it and it says the same thing. I used to wear it on my coat, but it is starting to fade, so I just put it away. When I was waitressing, there were days when I really enjoyed working. Then there were days when I just wanted to slap every customer that came through that door.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I wasn't really looking to do anything until next Spring, but the deals were being offered now. I'm fortunate enough to have a great dealership to work with.
> 
> I just finished having some turkey salad on NE style buns for lunch. No more turkey for me for a while. The rest is frozen!



That's why we bought DH a truck last summer. From summer to spring, dealerships are offering deals so they can clear last year's models out of the showrooms. In the spring, the new models come in and there are no good deals for a while.

I'm having lunch - English muffin pizza - and then getting ready to go run some errands.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> That's why we bought DH a truck last summer. From summer to spring, dealerships are offering deals so they can clear last year's models out of the showrooms. In the spring, the new models come in and there are no good deals for a while.
> 
> I'm having lunch - English muffin pizza - and then getting ready to go run some errands.


 
Exactly. And when it comes to Jeeps, the 2014 model was introduced last April. Plus they told me that Jeep makes them increase the price three times/yr, so it would have been due for another increase before April 2014, when the 2015's are introduced


----------



## LPBeier

We went to the dealership for a tune-up on my Sunfire.  They told us we needed new brakes and the door lock that was tampered with would be over $300.  In total, everything would be in excess of $1,000.

TB had seen a van on their website so we decided to look at it.  It happened to be parked right under a sign that said "Push, Pull and Drag $2,000 2 days only".  

So, saving $2,000 on a newer, better for me vehicle or spend half that to fix a vehicle I rarely drive because it is difficult to get in and out.  No brainer so we bought it then and there..

As for a name, it is Maroon in colour and has five doors so I called it Levine.  Voice fans and People Magazine readers will get the references 

You got to name it Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Sorry. Out of respect for having never named my previous vehicles... I abstain.


----------



## LPBeier

Very Understandable.  I have never eaten a Krispy Kreme donut or watched all of the original Wizard of Oz and will never break those either.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Sorry. Out of respect for having never named my previous vehicles... I abstain.



Respect for those that have gone before shows character.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Respect for those that have gone before shows character.


 
I have never been accused of not being a character


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I have never been accused of not being a character



Same here.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I have never been accused of not being a character



I'll drink to that!


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the store a little while ago. I needed milk. It's really storming here, near whiteout. There was a school bus in my yard when I left and it's still there. I wish they would change the route one of these years. They go past my house, back into my neighbor's driveway to turn around and go back the way they came. Four times each day. A couple times a year they are good for missing the driveway and rutting up my yard. This time they missed it by ten yards or so. All for a couple kids that live down the road. If they continued past they could pick up more kids on the other end of the road, but that end has a drifferent bus. I don't get it.
The driver buried herself pretty good thinking the bus would go back up the four foot drop off


----------



## Andy M.

Send them a bill for damage to the yard.  They're not supposed to go on private property.


----------



## pacanis

I didn't realize that about driving onto private property. There wouldn't be a local/township allowance? I've seen busses turning around in other driveways in rural areas before. Although in this case I don't understand why they just don't continue up the road. That's what gets my goat. Actually, this whole door to door thing these days gets my goat, lol. When I wa a kid...


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize that about driving onto private property. There wouldn't be a local/township allowance? I've seen busses turning around in other driveways in rural areas before. Although in this case I don't understand why they just don't continue up the road. That's what gets my goat. Actually, this whole door to door thing these days gets my goat, lol. When I wa a kid...



I think rules like that are set by states, and maybe even districts. It wouldn't hurt to call the transportation office, though, and explain the problem.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sitting here wondering what the loud bang noise was either on the side of our house or on the roof. Maybe it is just the cold temperatures. It is 2 above zero. Brrrr.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sitting here wondering what the loud bang noise was either on the side of our house or on the roof. Maybe it is just the cold temperatures. It is 2 above zero. Brrrr.



Maybe it was accumulated snow falling off the roof.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> Maybe it was accumulated snow falling off the roof.



No, it sounded more like something hit the house. We looked outside and there is no one around. I'll look around tomorrow in the daylight and see if there is anything laying around. It is strange, because it was really loud.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I didn't realize that about driving onto private property. There wouldn't be a local/township allowance? I've seen busses turning around in other driveways in rural areas before. Although in this case I don't understand why they just don't continue up the road. That's what gets my goat. Actually, this whole door to door thing these days gets my goat, lol. When I wa a kid...



If you live in a small town and complain you may end up with more snow in your driveway than you ever thought possible!


----------



## pacanis

That wouldn't surprise me here, AB. But I fight snow with snow. Remember my HD mailbox? 

My guess is zombies. Zombies attacked your house, Joann.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> That wouldn't surprise me here, AB. But I fight snow with snow. Remember my HD mailbox?
> 
> My guess is zombies. Zombies attacked your house, Joann.



Zombies are sneaky buggers. Contrary to popular belief, they really can swim.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Very Understandable.  I have never eaten a Krispy Kreme donut or watched all of the original Wizard of Oz and will never break those either.




Krispy Kreme donuts were one of the biggest disappointments of my life.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Krispy Kreme donuts were one of the biggest disappointments of my life.



Mine too.  Dunkin Donuts are much better.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Cat.  We haven't "met" yet.  I have been around DC on and off for several years now.  I took a break in June because of health issues which limit the use of my hands among other things.  It is good to be posting once in awhile and to meet new people! I have read some of your posts and you seem to be a very caring person.



As you are also!

It's very interesting here. I can see the passion for cooking and things around the home, and then for children and grandchildren, and many other things. If I were to choose one simple word to describe this website and its members and leaders, it would be just that: passion.

We laugh, we cry, we share, we worry, we fuss, and we talk. This is a family, passionate about everything of the family, centered around cooking and providing good meals for our families.

And when the worst of the worst happens, such as our recent loss of dear Kadesma, we circle the wagons, so to speak. Everyone supports everyone else while also letting their feelings be known. Kadesma's family has our love and our support, which is only the pressing of a power button away.

I know we aren't allowed to discuss PMs, but I've got to say this also: Katie showed me the thread in which she lost her beloved Buck. The wagons were circled again, and so very many of you rallied around her. She needed you all, and you were there.

So, tonight I suppose, the answer to what I am doing now is thinking of this wonderful website, and I feel so blessed to have found it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa

And we are blessed to have you here, Cat.


----------



## CatPat

CarolPa said:


> And we are blessed to have you here, Cat.



You're always so kind to me, CarolPa. I appreciate you, and so do very many others here appreciate you also!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> We went to the dealership for a tune-up on my Sunfire.  They told us we needed new brakes and the door lock that was tampered with would be over $300.  In total, everything would be in excess of $1,000.
> 
> TB had seen a van on their website so we decided to look at it.  It happened to be parked right under a sign that said "Push, Pull and Drag $2,000 2 days only".
> 
> So, saving $2,000 on a newer, better for me vehicle or spend half that to fix a vehicle I rarely drive because it is difficult to get in and out.  No brainer so we bought it then and there..
> 
> As for a name, it is Maroon in colour and has five doors so I called it Levine.  Voice fans and People Magazine readers will get the references
> 
> You got to name it Pac!



Does it wear a white t-shirt and have a scruffy (gorgeous) beard?  Twinkly eyes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That wouldn't surprise me here, AB. But I fight snow with snow. Remember my HD mailbox?
> 
> My guess is zombies. Zombies attacked your house, Joann.



JoAnn has Zombies?!?  Cool!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> As you are also!
> 
> It's very interesting here. I can see the passion for cooking and things around the home, and then for children and grandchildren, and many other things. If I were to choose one simple word to describe this website and its members and leaders, it would be just that: passion.
> 
> We laugh, we cry, we share, we worry, we fuss, and we talk. This is a family, passionate about everything of the family, centered around cooking and providing good meals for our families.
> 
> And when the worst of the worst happens, such as our recent loss of dear Kadesma, we circle the wagons, so to speak. Everyone supports everyone else while also letting their feelings be known. Kadesma's family has our love and our support, which is only the pressing of a power button away.
> 
> I know we aren't allowed to discuss PMs, but I've got to say this also: Katie showed me the thread in which she lost her beloved Buck. The wagons were circled again, and so very many of you rallied around her. She needed you all, and you were there.
> 
> So, tonight I suppose, the answer to what I am doing now is thinking of this wonderful website, and I feel so blessed to have found it.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I am counting on you and everyone here to entertain me after I have surgery.  It's why I hang around, because we are family.

Hugs,
PF


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does it wear a white t-shirt and have a scruffy (gorgeous) beard?  Twinkly eyes?



Well, I can put one of TB's t-shirts over the driver's seat.  As for the beard and eyes, I guess I will have to put a picture of the "real thing" on the dash....on second thought, it would be too distracting and I would get into a few rear-enders!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am counting on you and everyone here to entertain me after I have surgery.  It's why I hang around, because we are family.
> 
> Hugs,
> PF



OK, but I won't sing or dance.  If you laugh too hard, your stitches may pop.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am counting on you and everyone here to entertain me after I have surgery.  It's why I hang around, because we are family.
> 
> Hugs,
> PF



That is the huge lesson I learned over the last 6 months.  I thought leaving here and concentrating on the "real world" while I dealt with my declining health was the right thing to do.  My very close friends of course have supported me, and family, but everyone else has kind of forgotten I exist because I am not out and about so much.

Then I check in here and everyone is so loving and interested in how I am doing.  I am working on the voice activation software and it is getting better (this one is typed as my hands are okay at the moment and I have a cold so my voice isn't working).

PF, I will be here for you after surgery if you will be here for me when all I can do is curl up in my recliner with my notebook/tablet!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> OK, but I won't sing or dance.  If you laugh too hard, your stitches may pop.



You can sing and dance for me, Andy.  I don't have any stitches, and so far laughter has helped not hindered my chronic pain.  We actually did laughter exercises in my pain clinic!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> OK, but I won't sing or dance.  If you laugh too hard, your stitches may pop.



Oh, Shrek wouldn't like, he would have to clean up after.  Okay, no singing or dancing...but a few jokes couldn't hurt.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That is the huge lesson I learned over the last 6 months.  I thought leaving here and concentrating on the "real world" while I dealt with my declining health was the right thing to do.  My very close friends of course have supported me, and family, but everyone else has kind of forgotten I exist because I am not out and about so much.
> 
> Then I check in here and everyone is so loving and interested in how I am doing.  I am working on the voice activation software and it is getting better (this one is typed as my hands are okay at the moment and I have a cold so my voice isn't working).
> 
> PF, I will be here for you after surgery if you will be here for me when all I can do is curl up in my recliner with my notebook/tablet!



I'll be here or rather I'll be in bed mostly...but once I'm slept out I will be online.  So, we can curl up together.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, Shrek wouldn't like, he would have to clean up after.  Okay, no singing or dancing...but a few jokes couldn't hurt.



DEAL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> DEAL!



Don't make me spill my guts!!!

I should have a surgery date on Friday...I really hate the waiting.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't make me spill my guts!!!
> 
> I should have a surgery date on Friday...I really hate the waiting.



Yes!  So you get a date on Friday!


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> JoAnn has Zombies?!?  Cool!!!



Boy, I hope not. When I was little, my brother took me to all the scary movies ( he couldn't go unless he took me along) and I sure hated the Zombie movies the most.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Boy, I hope not. When I was little, my brother took me to all the scary movies ( he couldn't go unless he took me along) and I sure hated the Zombie movies the most.



You can run faster than them.  Just carry a hatchet for protection.


----------



## CatPat

I think this will be very much fun! We can mess with PrincessFiona and she won't be able to get out of bed for to hunt us down!

I'll taunt her with bad jokes. For a start, what do you get when you cross an elephant with peanut butter?

You either get peanut butter which never forgets or an elephant which sticks to the roof of your mouth.

This will be fun!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Toffiffeezz

CatPat said:


> I think this will be very much fun! We can mess with PrincessFiona and she won't be able to get out of bed for to hunt us down!  I'll taunt her with bad jokes. For a start, what do you get when you cross an elephant with peanut butter?  You either get peanut butter which never forgets or an elephant which sticks to the roof of your mouth.  This will be fun!  With love, ~Cat



Ooh ooh, I have some goodies along the same line,

Why did the tomato blush???


It saw the salad dressing

:crazy:


----------



## CatPat

Toffiffeezz said:


> Ooh ooh, I have some goodies along the same line,
> 
> Why did the tomato blush???
> 
> 
> It saw the salad dressing
> 
> :crazy:



Ha! I like that!

Here's a good one:

A doctor took his car to a mechanic, for it was having problems. The mechanic looked at him, and said, "You know, we mechanics do the same thing you do, in fixing stuff."

The doctor replied, "Yes, you're right. But we do it with the engine running."

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sitting here wondering what the loud bang noise was either on the side of our house or on the roof. Maybe it is just the cold temperatures. It is 2 above zero. Brrrr.



Did you check for reindeer hoof prints?  Santa may have come early to your house!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I'm thinking Kim Mitchell may have discovered the next Toronto "Kid Band".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBot9ynQG44&


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All right you two...save it for AFTER the surgery.  V8 juice out my nose first thing In the morning...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Listening to this kid, amazing!

I can't wait to hear what he sounds like when he becomes himself! 

16-Year-Old's Elvis Cover Will Have You All Shook Up 



		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	




		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you check for reindeer hoof prints?  Santa may have come early to your house!



If it was him,he forgot to leave me anything and I have been a very good girl.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you check for reindeer hoof prints?  Santa may have come early to your house!





ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready to give my hands a hot wax treatment.  The arthritis this morning is just too much.  They hurt so much I could barely hold my silverware to eat breakfast.  Time to do something; anything.  So I'm going to try the hot wax to see if that gives me any relief.  Something's gotta give.  I have things to do today.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to give my hands a hot wax treatment.  The arthritis this morning is just too much.  They hurt so much I could barely hold my silverware to eat breakfast.  Time to do something; anything.  So I'm going to try the hot wax to see if that gives me any relief.  Something's gotta give.  I have things to do today.


(((Gentle hugs))) Katie. I hope the hot wax works. I hear it's good for the skin too.


----------



## Andy M.

Heading out soon to do some shopping.  My sister and BIL are coming for dinner Saturday and I have a 1.5 hour round trip drive to get to the groceries that cater to Armenians and their foods to pick up some stuff for dinner.  

I'm making a dish from our childhood that we all love.


----------



## taxlady

Armenian food! Yum. Whatcha making?


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to give my hands a hot wax treatment. The arthritis this morning is just too much. They hurt so much I could barely hold my silverware to eat breakfast. Time to do something; anything. So I'm going to try the hot wax to see if that gives me any relief. Something's gotta give. I have things to do today.


 
Katie, please let me know how the hot wax treatment goes.  I am having problems with my hands too today.  

Sending gentle hugs to you and hope for some relief soon.


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> Katie, please let me know how the hot wax treatment goes.  I am having problems with my hands too today.
> 
> Sending gentle hugs to you and hope for some relief soon.



Yes, Laurie, the wax did help.  In fact, I plan on doing it again tomorrow and in the days following.  The continuous, penetrating warmth really seemed to help and it certainly felt good.

The wax device I have, melts the wax, then you dip your hands in (about 5 times) and place your hands into what amounts to a plastic bag and, then, into a quilted glove.  Wait about 15 minutes before removing the glove, plastic bag and the wax.


----------



## cara

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you check for reindeer hoof prints?  Santa may have come early to your house!



That's what came into my mind, too ;o)


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Armenian food! Yum. Whatcha making?



Nothing really exciting, TL.  It's a dish called herrseh.  It's hulled wheat slow cooked in a stock made with a fowl and reduced to a oatmeal texture.  Then it's whipped to homogenize the texture and served with brown butter.  Poor people's food and a fond memory from our childhood.

I had to go to an Armenian grocery to get the hulled wheat and also picked up some extra fine bulgar for a Christmas recipe.


----------



## Addie

For two hours this afternoon I was looking at the Cambridge (Massachusetts) study on our languages. Both here in the US and Great Britain. Very interesting. 

The Cambridge Online Survey of World Englishes

There is one lone dot on the North America map way up above the Artic Circle and in Calgary. 

And in GB, one lone one way high in Scotland. These folks must have been having a slow day. 

Care to take the survey?

The Cambridge Online Survey of World Englishes

It is fun. I learned a lot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to give my hands a hot wax treatment.  The arthritis this morning is just too much.  They hurt so much I could barely hold my silverware to eat breakfast.  Time to do something; anything.  So I'm going to try the hot wax to see if that gives me any relief.  Something's gotta give.  I have things to do today.


So sorry that your hands aren't working - especially at this time of year!  Glad the hot wax helped.  I had a friend who had the same stiff, sore digits.  Wherever she was she would go into a bathroom, run the water to get it hot, then stopper the sink and soak her hands in water as hot as she could take it.  When her fingers loosened up she would dry them and lotion generously.  Never had dry skin, but the fingers felt better for hours.  This might work as a quick fix for you when you're just a little bit hurting.  Feel better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, and I'm going to go clean and decorate a little more.  We leave for home in a week-10 days and I'm so not getting things done! Himself asks why I'm bothering to decorate because we won't be here on Christmas but I need to do this for my own enjoyment.  No guarantee the weather won't go completely into the dump and we'd be stuck here for Christmas anyway.  And I'll still have plenty of time to enjoy the decorations since I don't take anything down until....well, Valentine's Day?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> For two hours this afternoon I was looking at the Cambridge (Massachusetts) study on our languages. Both here in the US and Great Britain. Very interesting.
> 
> The Cambridge Online Survey of World Englishes
> 
> There is one lone dot on the North America map way up above the Artic Circle and in Calgary.
> 
> And in GB, one lone one way high in Scotland. These folks must have been having a slow day.
> 
> Care to take the survey?
> 
> The Cambridge Online Survey of World Englishes
> 
> It is fun. I learned a lot.


That was kinda fun. I didn't give them my real name


----------



## MrsLMB

Katie H said:


> Yes, Laurie, the wax did help. In fact, I plan on doing it again tomorrow and in the days following. The continuous, penetrating warmth really seemed to help and it certainly felt good.
> 
> The wax device I have, melts the wax, then you dip your hands in (about 5 times) and place your hands into what amounts to a plastic bag and, then, into a quilted glove. Wait about 15 minutes before removing the glove, plastic bag and the wax.


 
I have had this done in the past and it works amazingly well.

I have osteoarthritis in my hand joints and at times the pain is crippling. This treatment has really helped me a lot through the years.

There are machines available out there if you want to do this treatment at home 

Here are some
Amazon.com: hot wax hand therapy

It is much less expensive to do it at home as well as convenient.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That was kinda fun. I didn't give them my real name



Definitely. And I found it very interesting. Certainly educational.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with Christmas Carols playing on You Tube while I harmonize with the music. My own method of therapy. I am very upset at the moment. Due to a screw up by the secretary at Winthrop I missed two very important medical appointments between yesterday and today. This is not the first time this has happened. I don't want to file a formal complaint. It could cost her the job. So I will bite my tongue and from now on handle my own appointments. In the meantime I will heat up the corn chowder Spike brought for me.


----------



## pacanis

I am thawing a steak for dinner. My body was telling me that it had a red meat deficiency


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a potluck at work tomorrow, so I'm cooking cocktail meatballs in the traditional fashion.  Coincidentally, DH also has a potluck at work, so I'm meatballing for 2.  Got a package of Little Smokies to throw in to extend the recipe, as I hadn't realized I'd be doing 2 potlucks.  Thankfully, I have enough crockpots.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> We have a potluck at work tomorrow, so I'm cooking cocktail meatballs *in the traditional fashion.*  Coincidentally, DH also has a potluck at work, so I'm meatballing for 2.  Got a package of Little Smokies to throw in to extend the recipe, as I hadn't realized I'd be doing 2 potlucks.  Thankfully, I have enough crockpots.




So what is the traditional fashion?


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> So what is the traditional fashion?



Amazingly difficult:  Welch's Grape Jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce, with frozen cocktail meatballs.  I'm heating it on the stove so the sauce cooks in, then will warm and transport in the CP.  I used 32 oz jelly and 3 bottles chili sauce, 60 oz frozen meatballs.  Around here, these disappear quickly, I think the recipe is from the '50s, usually with just 2 bottles of chili sauce.  I like the tang of 3.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> So what is the traditional fashion?


Yes, I want to know too.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yes, I want to know too.



Look up ^^


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> Amazingly difficult:  Welch's Grape Jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce, with frozen cocktail meatballs.  I'm heating it on the stove so the sauce cooks in, then will warm and transport in the CP.  I used 32 oz jelly and 3 bottles chili sauce, 60 oz frozen meatballs.  Around here, these disappear quickly, I think the recipe is from the '50s.



Yup, must be from the 50's. I remember my mom making something very similar.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Look up ^^


Yeah, I got a notification that you had posted, when I closed the tab and was back at my email.


----------



## pacanis

I have yet to try that mixture, but it's on my list.
hmmm, I wonder if my magnetic pass key still works to get into Welch's vat room...


----------



## pacanis

The spud went onto the grill a few minutes ago, time to turn the heat up on the broccoli.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I have yet to try that mixture, but it's on my list.
> hmmm, I wonder if my magnetic pass key still works to get into Welch's vat room...



Grab two jars and try equal parts of mustard and grape jelly over a pound of little smokies or kielbasa coins!


----------



## Addie

Spike just left with Teddy. He told me that he got a phone call from Winthrop this morning. I Had been awake for more than 24 hours and when I crashed this morning, I really crashed. I heard nothing. So when my ride for my morning appointment showed up and I didn't answer, they called Winthrop and told them they couldn't get a response from them ringing my doorbell or when they called me on the phone. So they called Winthrop and in turn Winthrop called Spike. Did he have any knowledge of if I was all right? He told them about my sleepless days and told them I was all right, just into a really deep sleep. So one problem solved. Nice to know they really do check up on me though.

Spike brought me my requested bag of flaked coconut for the Christmas Cake. Now I have to make some Royal icing for the holly leaves. I have the already cut outs from years ago. I have to make them a couple of days ahead to give them time to set. 

So I am just relaxing and watching North Woods Law.


----------



## pacanis

Mustard and grape jelly even? That's new to me.
So many things to try.

I'm watching the game on TV and just finished dinner.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Amazingly difficult:  Welch's Grape Jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce, with frozen cocktail meatballs.  I'm heating it on the stove so the sauce cooks in, then will warm and transport in the CP.  I used 32 oz jelly and 3 bottles chili sauce, 60 oz frozen meatballs.  Around here, these disappear quickly, I think the recipe is from the '50s, usually with just 2 bottles of chili sauce.  I like the tang of 3.




Oh, yeah, I remember that.  I had forgotten about it.  A very tasty appetizer that everyone seems to love.  

Thanks!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with the TV on. Along comes a commercial for Hundai cars. I look up and see the headlights on. They look like the eyes of aliens. I am going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## taxlady

I'm updating Kasperski Internet Security and pulling my hair. I am joining yet another online forum, so I can ask other users. Not a happy camper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to bed, have THE appointment with the surgeon in the morning and have to drag the Ogre with me.  There will be a battle for the bathroom in the AM.


----------



## taxlady

Sending good vibes in your direction PF. Good luck with your appointment.


----------



## cara

PF, good luck!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

+1 PF.  And don't kill The Ogre. 

**************

I just finished balancing five months of bank statements.   I have no clue why I haven't stopped the paper ones and just get an email notification from the credit union every month.  I do a quick balance anyway every time I log into the C.U.  Welp, it took me almost two years to finally go cellular only and cut the cord with the phone company.  Baby steps...


----------



## LPBeier

Hugs, Prayers and Love heading your way, PF.


----------



## pacanis

Not much snow overnight, but the wind drifted part of my driveway again, so... I'll be snow blowing again this morning. Right now I am drinking coffee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Not much snow overnight, but the wind drifted part of my driveway again, so... I'll be snow blowing again this morning. Right now I am drinking coffee.



No new snow here, windy and bitter cold!

Over four feet of snow on the Tug Hill Plateau, just north of here, I would have to move!

Just finished making a big pot of bean soup, the cupboard ain't bare, but nothing very exciting in it. 

I never did make it to Walmart, I need to make a store run when the temp. breaks out of the teens!


----------



## CarolPa

PF, I hope things go well with the surgeon.  Hugs coming your way!


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to bed, have THE appointment with the surgeon in the morning and have to drag the Ogre with me.  There will be a battle for the bathroom in the AM.



I hope the medical folks taking care of you are as kind and really caring to you as you are to your 'clientele.'  More good vibes from way down here.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hoping for the best, PF!


----------



## Addie

Everyone needs one to watch out for them. Here's yours. Good luck PF. 

It must really cold out. My heat keeps kicking on about every five minutes. I managed to get enough sleep last night that I should be able to accomplish something today. When the Pirate was here the other night, I had the sink empty except for my very large white bowl. He shows up and used two frying pans to cook himself something to eat. And just left the mess for me to clean up. I hope he shows up tonight because I have some work for him to do.


----------



## CarolPa

When my kids were teens, they were taught "if you're not going to clean up after yourself, you're not allowed to cook anything."  We did not have a dishwasher.  Since I was working, I ran a tight ship with them.  To this day, they clean up after themselves as soon as they eat.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> No new snow here, windy and bitter cold!
> 
> Over four feet of snow on the Tug Hill Plateau, just north of here, I would have to move!
> 
> Just finished making a big pot of bean soup, the cupboard ain't bare, but nothing very exciting in it.
> 
> I never did make it to Walmart, I need to make a store run when the temp. breaks out of the teens!


 
Well I ended up snowblowing the whole thing again. There was a lot more drifting than I thought. This stupid wind from the south is to blame.
And I also need to make a run to Wally World. I need a 10" round cake pan. Maybe I can put a few more items on my list to make the trip worth it. The other day it was right in and right out with just the bungees I needed. I know I still need olive oil. That's one more item anyway.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Well I ended up snowblowing the whole thing again. There was a lot more drifting than I thought. This stupid wind from the south is to blame...




Can you put a stretch of snow fence along that side to stop the snow's drifting in the driveway?


----------



## pacanis

I used to do just that, Andy. It really wasn't worth the effort. Unless it is positioned exactly right it can cause more/deeper drifting. And it looks like crap, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Didn't we have a snow fence discussion last year?  It would save Pac a lot of work or maybe he enjoys playing in the snow.


----------



## pacanis

Right now I am sitting here eating jerky. I better get the bag out of here or I'll eat the whole thing.
My neighbor made it and brought me some when he brought over some sausage yesterday. He made it from last year's deer sausage that he hadn't used, so it was already seasoned and he just had to add the curing salt and whatever else before he dehydrated it. The texture and taste is iincredible. Best jerky I ever ate. Making it from ground meat means it has just the right amount of chew without losing teeth tearing a piece off. Incredible. I think I'll have another piece before I put it away.


----------



## Zhizara

Cooking Goddess said:


> +1 PF.  And don't kill The Ogre.
> 
> **************
> 
> I just finished balancing five months of bank statements.   I have no clue why I haven't stopped the paper ones and just get an email notification from the credit union every month.  I do a quick balance anyway every time I log into the C.U.  Welp, it took me almost two years to finally go cellular only and cut the cord with the phone company.  Baby steps...




This is why I prefer my debit account.  Any bills get paid with money orders which are purchased with the debit card.  When I need to check my balance I just call and get it.  My balance right now includes all charges including computer purchases and payments.  All transactions are complete when I make them. 

 My current (telephone) balance is what I really have, and I don't have to allow for non-cleared checks because there aren't any.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I used to do just that, Andy. It really wasn't worth the effort. Unless it is positioned exactly right it can cause more/deeper drifting. And it looks like crap, lol.



I should have realized you had already considered that.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, I played around with it for about eight years, moving it different distances from my driveway and angling it differently.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Yeah, I played around with it for about eight years, moving it different distances from my driveway and angling it differently.


 
Just leave it in the driveway pac. That new Jeep should have no problem plowing through it...


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Just leave it in the driveway pac. That new Jeep should have no problem plowing through it...


 
Hah! Believe me, I wish I could! I'd never clear my driveway. Unfortunately I have a small business on my property with something called customers


----------



## LPBeier

I am just trying to wake up.  At times like this I really wish I could drink coffee, but the migraine I would get far out weighs the fatigue. 

I am going to bake some goodies to take to my MIL tomorrow.  She doesn't want Christmas gifts anymore, but they spend their winters in Palm Springs and she doesn't get home in time to bake (they arrived Wednesday and we are having the family dinner tomorrow).  My neighbour is coming over to help me as I can't stand for very long any more.  Besides, we have a great time together!

I am also hoping to finish making my Christmas cards and get them out.  This is the first time making them.  They aren't perfect because of my hands, but oddly I don't care!  It seems that by accepting my new lessor abilities, I am also letting go of my perfectionism!


----------



## LPBeier

I just got off the phone with my doctor.  My blood tests came back and I am still anemic and I am back to getting B12 shots.
Plus the xrays show the osteoarthritis is progressing in my neck, hands, feet and good knee.

Other things too but I don't want to bore you.

I could get down about this but I am a fighter and have better things to do than mope.  I must say I am so glad I am back here though. Reading everyone else's stories helps to lift me up.

Now I have to go make some triple chip cookies for Andy!


----------



## cara

Laurie,
sending a big bunch of hugs to you!! Hope somehow your pain will lessen some time!


----------



## LPBeier

cara said:


> Laurie,
> sending a big bunch of hugs to you!! Hope somehow your pain will lessen some time!


Thanks, Cara.  I came to terms awhile back that my pain will never go away and as is happening now, will only get worse.  It is a fact of life.  What I have isn't fatal, but the sum of my diagnoses are debilitating and I have accepted that.  Through my faith and my pain clinics I am equipped to deal with whatever comes...I don't have to like it, but it won't break me!

Ma was a huge inspiration for me.  I will never forget her.


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> I just got off the phone with my doctor. My blood tests came back and I am still anemic and I am back to getting B12 shots.
> Plus the xrays show the osteoarthritis is progressing in my neck, hands, feet and good knee.
> 
> Other things too but I don't want to bore you.
> 
> I could get down about this but I am a fighter and have better things to do than mope. I must say I am so glad I am back here though. Reading everyone else's stories helps to lift me up.
> 
> Now I have to go make some triple chip cookies for Andy!


 
I'm glad you came back too, Laurie.

I was thinking about Ma today too and missing her.

Cookies?? Yesterday for the first time in over a year, and the first time at 7000 ft altitude, I made cookies; peanut butter with chocolate chips. They were a little dry, but perfectly edible


----------



## pacanis

Nothing a glass of milk couldn't fix, lol.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

bethzaring said:


> I'm glad you came back too, Laurie.
> 
> I was thinking about Ma today too and missing her.
> 
> Cookies?? Yesterday for the first time in over a year, and the first time at 7000 ft altitude, I made cookies; peanut butter with chocolate chips. They were a little dry, but perfectly edible



7000 ft?????  How the heck do you breath up there??


----------



## Mad Cook

bethzaring said:


> I made cookies; peanut butter with chocolate chips. They were a little dry, but perfectly edible


All the better for dunking in your tea.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> All the better for dunking in your tea.



I've heard of milk-dunking and coffee- dunking, but never tea-dunking.    Makes sense though.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> I've heard of milk-dunking and coffee- dunking, but never tea-dunking.  Makes sense though.


 I learned tea-dunking first....from my English Auntie


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I've heard of milk-dunking and coffee- dunking, but never tea-dunking.    Makes sense though.



My mother and I would have tea and toast. We had to dunk.


----------



## CatPat

I'm very happy! Carl and Lakisha are spending tonight here. We have been studying, and now we are through with that.

We're here looking at posts and then we'll watch the Grinch.

Mamma and I have done some Christmas shopping today for Papa, DA, Gwen, and DAB. I have missed her so very much. At home, she would take me shopping for presents, and we always stopped at a little cafe for coffee and pastries.

Today was as the old times with Mamma. She drove my Joy and she loved her! And we found a nice little cafe and we had tea and soup.

This may sound very odd, but I find myself loving my parents many times over. Maybe someday if I adopt my children, I may be as good of a parent as they are.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Alix

I'm repeating to myself, "I love my cat, I love my cat, I LOVE my cat" so I don't forget it! He just vomited all over the entire couch! I don't know if you non cat people will be able to believe that, but the cat owners will. It's like he sprouted a sprinkler head and sprayed vomit EVERYWHERE. I even had to take a Q Tip and clean out one of my USB ports on my laptop. Gross. SUPER gross.


----------



## CatPat

Alix said:


> I'm repeating to myself, "I love my cat, I love my cat, I LOVE my cat" so I don't forget it! He just vomited all over the entire couch! I don't know if you non cat people will be able to believe that, but the cat owners will. It's like he sprouted a sprinkler head and sprayed vomit EVERYWHERE. I even had to take a Q Tip and clean out one of my USB ports on my laptop. Gross. SUPER gross.



Yes, you do love your cat. They do barf a bad mess at times. Misty experienced vomiting as this, and I had to change her food. 

If this continues, perhaps a visit to the vet?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Somebunny

Watching the Canadian Tenors on TV.  OMG!  (Sorry Addie). There was a little girl just singing Silent night, she couldn't have been more than 10 (I didn't hear her introduction). She was incredible she had the voice of a mature woman! Just beautiful!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Met the surgeon today, surgery is planned for after the New Year, will have a date on Monday...I hope!

It will be a robotic assist surgery!  At least one night in the hospital. Then a month off work.  I just want it over with.


----------



## Alix

PF, keep us posted. Prayers still going up for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> PF, keep us posted. Prayers still going up for you.



Thanks for the support Alix!  And thanks to everyone else who has wished me well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew. If it's robotic, it will be gone!  Yay!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Met the surgeon today, surgery is planned for after the New Year, will have a date on Monday...I hope!
> 
> It will be a robotic assist surgery!  At least one night in the hospital. Then a month off work.  I just want it over with.



Three of us here see this, Ogress. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers. 

I hope you won't fall in love with that robot; a robot and an Ogress could become quite hairy, if you know what I mean.

With love,
~Cat, Carl, and Lakisha


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Three of us here see this, Ogress. We'll keep you in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> I hope you won't fall in love with that robot; a robot and an Ogress could become quite hairy, if you know what I mean.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat, Carl, and Lakisha



Aww, I like my Ogre too much...kinda used to him.  Too old to start up with a robot, besides I won't even see it, I should be knocked out by then.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers, they do help.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Met the surgeon today, surgery is planned for after the New Year, will have a date on Monday...I hope!
> 
> It will be a robotic assist surgery!  At least one night in the hospital. Then a month off work.  I just want it over with.


As others have said, keep us up to date.

Will it actually be robotic, or will it be a waldo? Will it be laperoscopic? Do you like the surgeon?


----------



## taxlady

I just cancelled my annual Solstice Dinner. With all the piddly little health issues I have been having, I really don't feel up to it. I'm quite bummed. I hope to resume the tradition next year. I just now emailed the folks I usually invite, so they don't wait for their invitation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> As others have said, keep us up to date.
> 
> Will it actually be robotic, or will it be a waldo? Will it be laperoscopic? Do you like the surgeon?



Laproscopic with waldoes.  You can see the machine @ da Vinci Hysterectomy | Gynecology | Minimally Invasive Surgery I'm not getting a hysterectomy, but it's the same procedure.

Thanks, Tax!


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I just cancelled my annual Solstice Dinner. With all the piddly little health issues I have been having, I really don't feel up to it. I'm quite bummed. I hope to resume the tradition next year. I just now emailed the folks I usually invite, so they don't wait for their invitation.



Oh, I am sorry you feel badly. I hope you feel better soon. You're in my thoughts.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Laproscopic with waldoes.  You can see the machine @ da Vinci Hysterectomy | Gynecology | Minimally Invasive Surgery I'm not getting a hysterectomy, but it's the same procedure.
> 
> Thanks, Tax!


Didn't see the machine at that link. But I Googled and there were lots of pix of the machines here: https://www.google.ca/search?q=da+v...L5rAGzvYDIBA&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1304&bih=596


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Oh, I am sorry you feel badly. I hope you feel better soon. You're in my thoughts.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Thanks Cat.


----------



## LPBeier

Your Ogreness (PF), I am sending you gentle hugs, heartfelt prayers and loads of love.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I just cancelled my annual Solstice Dinner. With all the piddly little health issues I have been having, I really don't feel up to it. I'm quite bummed. I hope to resume the tradition next year. I just now emailed the folks I usually invite, so they don't wait for their invitation.


 
Taxy, I am sorry you aren't well enough to have your dinner, but I totally understand.  Tomorrow is the Beier Family Christmas (when most of us can be in the same place) and I am dreading it because I have no energy.  I had a 3 hour nap today and last time we had a family dinner I fell asleep on the couch (I was holding my grandnephew who was also sleeping, so it wasn't so bad ).

Take good care of yourself.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Met the surgeon today, surgery is planned for after the New Year, will have a date on Monday...I hope!
> 
> It will be a robotic assist surgery!  At least one night in the hospital. Then a month off work.  *I just want it over with*.


Can't blame you.  Between no boss and the holidays approaching at least you have some distractions.  Get patched up and all better.  Got you in my thoughts and prayers.


Taxy, hope you get to feeling better too.  And LP, hope you notice those persistent aches just a little less with company tomorrow.  Some days I think I'm the only healthy one here on DC.  NOT complaining, mind you!  Well, I do have a case of the grumbellies tonight...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I've heard of milk-dunking and coffee- dunking, but never tea-dunking.    Makes sense though.


Just heard on The Chew today that some people dip their biscotti in wine.  Hmm gotta try that one.


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, CG!  Good to know I am not the only night owl.  Another bout of insomnia and restless leg.

Thank you for your thoughtful words.  At least it is all family and they are all very sympathetic.


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Watching the Canadian Tenors on TV.  OMG!  (Sorry Addie). There was a little girl just singing Silent night, she couldn't have been more than 10 (I didn't hear her introduction). She was incredible she had the voice of a mature woman! Just beautiful!



If they are doing justice to Silent Night and not blasting my ears with Rock Around The Christmas Tree, I just wish I had seen it. As for the OMG, I always read that as Oh My Gosh! And I assume that is how it was written. It saves me a lot of arguments. And I don't come across as "Holy than thou", which I am not. I have been known to let out a bomb word every so often. Something I am not proud of.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting until 9:30 comes. I need to go up to the church to find out something I don't want to know. 

Last night Spike was walking Teddy on Saratoga Street. He passes by the house of the woman who started the Church Food Bank many years ago. She also does volunteer work every day of the week. She runs the knitting group at Winthrop two days a week. 

As he approached her house, there was a fire engine. Not a good sign. One fire truck indicates 'medical' emergency. Just as he got near the door the fire fighters came out and the ambulance pulled up. Spike heard them say, "She coded." A young couple live on the first floor. Marilyn is in her late 80's. The paramedics didn't even bother to take the gurney out of the ambulance. 

So I will go up to the church to find out if it was her. Something I don't want to know.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie H said:


> Getting ready to give my hands a hot wax treatment.  The arthritis this morning is just too much.  They hurt so much I could barely hold my silverware to eat breakfast.  Time to do something; anything.  So I'm going to try the hot wax to see if that gives me any relief.  Something's gotta give.  I have things to do today.



Could you please tell me what kind of hot wax treatment you use? Thanks


----------



## CarolPa

Somebunny said:


> Watching the Canadian Tenors on TV.  OMG!  (Sorry Addie). There was a little girl just singing Silent night, she couldn't have been more than 10 (I didn't hear her introduction). She was incredible she had the voice of a mature woman! Just beautiful!




I believe that was Jackie Evancho.  She is 13, from Pittsburgh and gained national popularity after coming in second on America's Got Talent.  There are videos of her singing on Utube,  but I don't know how to post a Utube video here.  Isn't she amazing?

Jackie Evancho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year.  Makes me not dread it so much, even though I want it over with.

Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year.  Makes me not dread it so much, even though I want it over with.  Thanks for all the support!



Happy healing vibes sent to you! Once the surgery is over you will feel so much better! I will keep you, Shrek and the rest of your family in my prayers.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year.  Makes me not dread it so much, even though I want it over with.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!



I'm sure you will do fine with the surgery!

A month home alone with Shrek, ask for plenty of narcotics and keep a pillow handy! 

I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Sitting at the table drinking my first coffee of the day. Today is a day for baking and laundry, have my first load in the wash, and trying to decide which cookies to make first.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year.  Makes me not dread it so much, even though I want it over with.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!



That's a great way to look at it  Best wishes for the best possible outcome.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> I've heard of milk-dunking and coffee- dunking, but never tea-dunking.  Makes sense though.



The absolute best *biccies for dunking in tea are hard ginger "nuts". They absorb just enough tea but you don't end up with soggy crumbs in the bottom of the cup' Other biscuits are good but you have to judge the length of immersion to a fine point.

 Perhaps some student somewhere could write his or her PhD thesis on dunking biscuits/cookies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toffiffeezz said:


> Happy healing vibes sent to you! Once the surgery is over you will feel so much better! I will keep you, Shrek and the rest of your family in my prayers.



Thank you, Toffi!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure you will do fine with the surgery!
> 
> A month home alone with Shrek, ask for plenty of narcotics and keep a pillow handy!
> 
> I'll be thinking about you!



LOL!!  If I let him live that long.    Thanks Aunt Bea!

Shrek was so sweet at the doctors yesterday and asked some insightful questions.  He's more worried about this than I am.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> That's a great way to look at it  Best wishes for the best possible outcome.



Thanks GG!  And the best part...ROBOT surgery!!!!!! </geek>


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...He's more worried about this than I am.



Of course he is!  He's worried about his honey.  Perfectly normal.  I worry about my honey driving home in rush hour traffic every evening.  If she isn't home by a certain time, I call her.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Met the surgeon today, surgery is planned for after the New Year, will have a date on Monday...I hope!
> 
> It will be a robotic assist surgery! At least one night in the hospital. Then a month off work. I just want it over with.


 
Thank you for the update.  I hope all goes well with the surgery and healing.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks GG!  And the best part...ROBOT surgery!!!!!! </geek>



Do you get to keep the video?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Do you get to keep the video?



Not a video of my surgery...I have a video of a surgery demo to look at.  That's a good question, though.  I will ask about that!  Gross Shrek out to no end...  Hey, I got to see his guts, he should get to see mine.

The surgeon was pleased that I would allow medical/nursing students in to watch as a learning experience.  I enjoyed my clinicals, why wouldn't I want budding MD's and Nurses to have the same experience.

Today is shaping up to be a day I need coffee to be able to make my coffee...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Of course he is!  He's worried about his honey.  Perfectly normal.  I worry about my honey driving home in rush hour traffic every evening.  If she isn't home by a certain time, I call her.



He called the medical supply place and got me a stool with a handrail so I could get into bed.  He has also hauled out the shower chair that he used.  Poor Shrek, learning to be a nurse...  He is being sweet and loving over the whole thing.


----------



## Somebunny

CarolPa said:


> I believe that was Jackie Evancho.  She is 13, from Pittsburgh and gained national popularity after coming in second on America's Got Talent.  There are videos of her singing on Utube,  but I don't know how to post a Utube video here.  Isn't she amazing?  Jackie Evancho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


  Yes, Carol, you are quite right!  After I posted, I realized I was watching a re-broadcast of a 2010 Christmas special.  So she was likely 10 at the time. She really is amazing!  Thank you for sharing who she is.  I'm trying to post a link too.  Not sure if it's going to work tho.

http://www.youtube.com/watch? v=Q9sOE91POZg


----------



## Somebunny

I'm trying to think of some words of comfort for PF as she faces her surgery.  

These words from Eleanor Roosevelt are not pretty and soft, but are "tough and encouraging" kinda like our Princess.......I hope they help in some small way as she faces life's next journey.

"You gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face. You are able to say to yourself, ‘I lived through this horror. I can take the next thing that comes along."

My sincere wishes for better health in 2014 Fi!


----------



## GotGarlic

Eleanor was a very wise woman. Thanks for posting that, Sb.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I are going shopping for a bit. I started some apple butter in the slow cooker this morning. Should smell nice when we get home


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> I'm trying to think of some words of comfort for PF as she faces her surgery.
> 
> These words from Eleanor Roosevelt are not pretty and soft, but are "tough and encouraging" kinda like our Princess.......I hope they help in some small way as she faces life's next journey.
> 
> "You gain strength, courage and confidence by every experience in which you really stop to look fear in the face. You are able to say to yourself, ‘I lived through this horror. I can take the next thing that comes along."
> 
> My sincere wishes for better health in 2014 Fi!



That is a wonderful quote, Thanks SB.  I'll print that out and hang it at work.


----------



## Somebunny

You are welcome Fi!  Keep your chin up, "this too shall pass"


----------



## Somebunny

I am contemplating the things that I am going to attach to a sweater, that I will wear to DH's work Christmas party tonight . Ugly Christmas sweater contest


----------



## GotGarlic

Somebunny said:


> I am contemplating the things that I am going to attach to a sweater, that I will wear to DH's work Christmas party tonight . Ugly Christmas sweater contest



Like candy canes and ornaments? Please post a picture!


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, we want to see some UGLY sweaters!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We're menu planning. Mrs D is all excited that the German deli here go a new shipment of sauce mixes in from Germany. I like it when she's back in the cooking mood.


----------



## pacanis

That's a handy way to menu plan. Read the directions on the packet, buy what you need.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> I am contemplating the things that I am going to attach to a sweater, that I will wear to DH's work Christmas party tonight . Ugly Christmas sweater contest



And I'm looking for a nice one for Tuesday...


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year.  Makes me not dread it so much, even though I want it over with.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!



PF As The saying goes, you can't keep a good woman down. I pray that your recovery will be swift and complete. All the best. JoAnn


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year.  Makes me not dread it so much, even though I want it over with.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!



PF I know it doesn't need to be said, but I am going to anyway.

 A couple to watch over you and Shrek. 

We all love you and are keeping you and Shrek in our prayers. Go into this surgery knowing you are not only giving yourself this present, but to all who love you. When you come to, you will have a little tummy ache. In a couple of days it will be gone. And for a change, Shrek will be given the opportunity of taking care of you instead of the other way around. And you deserve to be taken care of. It is your turn now.


----------



## LPBeier

We just got back from TB's parents' house for the family Christmas dinner and present exchange.

I usually make the gravy, dessert, my "famous" glazed carrots and coordinate where everything goes on the table (the caterer in me).  TB's BIL does the turkey and stuffing while the rest of the family brings the rest of the meal.  

This year I was told I could bring the carrots and that's all.  Our BIL made the gravy and organized the meal (he worked with me on some jobs) while I sat back and played with my wonderful 3 1/2 year old grand nephew.  They live in the interior and I rarely get to see him so to just relax and play was the best present of all.


----------



## Addie

I just got off the phone after a two+ hour conversation. Once again we solved all the problems of the world.

We have an exchange program between us. I send her pieces of Parmesan and Romano cheese and in turn she sends me a carton of cigarettes. If I were to buy a carton here, it would cost $105.00. She only pays $45.00. She quit smoking about three months ago. When she went into buy the latest carton, they refused to sell them to her. They were not going to help her start smoking again. Even her daughter was throwing a fit in the store. It took her quite a while to convince them that they were not for her. Then tonight while we were on the phone, her daughter walked in. I had to tell her that they were really for me and not her mother. I also am going to send her an email stating the same so she can print it out and show everyone.  

Time for my meds.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to bed, have THE appointment with the surgeon in the morning and have to drag the Ogre with me.  There will be a battle for the bathroom in the AM.


Best of luck to you. I am keeping you in positive thoughts & prayers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Called Mom and talked for a while.  My little niece, my namesake has become a young woman today.  Gosh she's growing up fast.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He called the medical supply place and got me a stool with a handrail so I could get into bed.  He has also hauled out the shower chair that he used.  Poor Shrek, learning to be a nurse...  He is being sweet and loving over the whole thing.


You are truely blessed to have shrek taking good care of you. Time for you to take it easy!   Take care!!


----------



## cara

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We're menu planning. Mrs D is all excited that the German deli here go a new shipment of sauce mixes in from Germany. I like it when she's back in the cooking mood.



bought the Schnitzel Sosse today, they are on sale at the Edeka here...

but I have to admit, I don't like the rest, 'cause there is nothing I couldn't do myself for a much lower price 
Is it expensive over there?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've decided to look at this surgery as the best Christmas present I could give myself, Shrek and family this year....


Make sure the doctor puts a stick-on bow near his work when he's all done.   And of course Shrek is worried.  Something happen to his sweet Princess and he'll have to cook.  And launder.  And shop...

All kidding aside, keeping you in my prayers, adding Shrek and the family as company.  Before you know it *blink* and it will be over.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> I believe that was Jackie Evancho.  She is 13, from Pittsburgh and gained national popularity after coming in second on America's Got Talent.  There are videos of her singing on Utube,  but I don't know how to post a Utube video here.  Isn't she amazing?
> 
> Jackie Evancho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


She sang the National Anthem before the Lions game on Thanksgiving.  I usually sing along whenever I hear it _(even broke out in song when Himself and I visited Fort McHenry...it was cold and late and it was just me at one end of the earthen berm, a piper in full garb *brrrr* at the other)_ but I was so enthralled listening to Jackie Evancho I couldn't.  You could say I was a bit choked up.  She has a wonderful voice.  Here is a video of her singing it that day:
Jackie Evancho National Anthem Thanksgiving Game 2013 - YouTube

What I appreciated best was she sang it the way it was written.  No trills, no jazz riffs, just the notes.  You know, the way it should be if they want people to sing along?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ...There are videos of her singing on Utube,  but I don't know how to post a Utube video here.  Isn't she amazing?
> 
> Jackie Evancho - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Since you can post a link, you can post a video.  Same way, just be sure the video you want is in the player on your page before you copy the link address in your address bar.  Then come back to the compose page here at DC and post it using the link icon in the blue bar above the compose box.  The "link" is what looks like a blue globe with a link from a chain, right below the smiley face for the pull-down smiley menu.


********

I'm heading off to bed.  I'd like to leave the earplugs out to I can listen to the sounds on the window (hate freezing rain, but it does "sing" on the glass) but I'm afraid the weather will clear and the barking dog will be out for the usual hour (even when it was 8 degrees today...grr  ) while I'm trying to sleep.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished playing with dough again. That's two weeks in a row


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> She sang the National Anthem before the Lions game on Thanksgiving.  I usually sing along whenever I hear it (even broke out in song when Himself and I visited Fort McHenry...it was cold and late and it was just me at one end of the earthen berm, a piper in full garb *brrrr* at the other) but I was so enthralled listening to Jackie Evancho I couldn't.  You could say I was a bit choked up.  She has a wonderful voice.  Here is a video of her singing it that day:
> Jackie Evancho National Anthem Thanksgiving Game 2013 - YouTube
> 
> What I appreciated best was she sang it the way it was written.  No trills, no jazz riffs, just the notes.  You know, the way it should be if they want people to sing along?



That was absolutely beautiful. She really does have quite a mature sound. And I like the simple rendition, too. The song is challenging enough on its own; it doesn't need embellishment.


----------



## GotGarlic

cara said:


> bought the Schnitzel Sosse today, they are on sale at the Edeka here...
> 
> but I have to admit, I don't like the rest, 'cause there is nothing I couldn't do myself for a much lower price
> Is it expensive over there?



I would love it if you would post some of your recipes. My MIL is of German descent and made rouladen and sauerbraten regularly. I don't know why I've never made them.

Do you have recipes for using up leftovers? If I recall correctly, these are fairly large roasts and there's only two of us.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

cara said:


> bought the Schnitzel Sosse today, they are on sale at the Edeka here...
> 
> but I have to admit, I don't like the rest, 'cause there is nothing I couldn't do myself for a much lower price
> Is it expensive over there?



I think they were $2.00 each. About €1.35. It's hard to make things from scratch over here as some ingredients just aren't available. And if you can find them they are usually very expensive or just don't taste the same.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished digging out from the storm.  Having a third cup of coffee and planning dinner.


----------



## pacanis

I dug out of the storm two hours ago. This snow just won't quit.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I dug out of the storm two hours ago. This snow just won't quit.




Pac, I'm sorry to hear that you have to keep digging out, but I am jealous that we didn't get a big snow.  I love snow around the holidays. But then I am not the one who has to clean the driveway......


----------



## Addie

I am presently watching water come through my ceiling. I contacted the maintenance man and we can't find where the leak is coming from. I had to move my TV. So I had to call the main number for maintenance weekend emergency. So what do they do? Call the maintenance man on site. Do they think I am so stupid that I wouldn't have contacted him first? I tell  you I am surrounded by idiots!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Make sure the doctor puts a stick-on bow near his work when he's all done.*   And of course Shrek is worried.  Something happen to his sweet Princess and he'll have to cook.  And launder.  And shop...
> 
> All kidding aside, keeping you in my prayers, adding Shrek and the family as company.  Before you know it *blink* and it will be over.



I'll have to tell the Doctor that...it'll make him laugh.  

A few of the nurses have said they will cook for us while I'm recovering, Shrek will have it easy.  I also have a couple willing to kidnap me when I'm up to it and haul me out to lunch.

Thank you for the prayers, much appreciated.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll have to tell the Doctor that...it'll make him laugh.
> 
> A few of the nurses have said they will cook for us while I'm recovering, Shrek will have it easy.  I also have a couple willing to kidnap me when I'm up to it and haul me out to lunch.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers, much appreciated.



My grandkids adopted grandmother had severe diabetes and the first surgery was to have her toes amputated. Her daughter got a Barbie doll and cut her toes off and placed her on a "toe" truck. The doctor cracked up along with her mother. She did the same thing when it came time to have her let amputated minus the toe truck. Barbie was missing one leg up to the knee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I built little three legged stools and took them to the doc in a specimen cup.  That was when I had colitis so bad.  When the appointment was over, the nurse asked me what I told him, she had never heard him laugh so hard or loud.  He still has the "stool sample" on a shelf in the exam room.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I built little three legged stools and took them to the doc in a specimen cup.  That was when I had colitis so bad.  When the appointment was over, the nurse asked me what I told him, she had never heard him laugh so hard or loud.  He still has the "stool sample" on a shelf in the exam room.



OMG, that's hilarious! I may do that for my next GI appointment!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> OMG, that's hilarious! I may do that for my next GI appointment!



I got the wooden parts from the hardware store and "stained" them with a brown marker.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I built little three legged stools and took them to the doc in a specimen cup.  That was when I had colitis so bad.  When the appointment was over, the nurse asked me what I told him, she had never heard him laugh so hard or loud.  He still has the "stool sample" on a shelf in the exam room.



I just love folks with a macabre sense of humor. It is always the least expected.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Pac, I'm sorry to hear that you have to keep digging out, but I am jealous that we didn't get a big snow. I love snow around the holidays. But then I am not the one who has to clean the driveway......


 
You got hit a couple weeks ago when it missed us. It's making up for it now.
I think there was one recent winter we got snow on all but three days. Then again, there was one where I only had to clear the drive three times. Bitter cold that year.
I'm hoping it will lighten up for 2014. Seeing as how it arrived early this year.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got the niece's and nephew's Christmas presents bought and shipped, thank you, Amazon Prime!  

My niece just turned 6, and for her birthday I sent her a couple of Monster High dolls, which is what I would want at her age.  Actually, I would like them at my age as well, they're really cool.  Her mom said they were Niece's favorite presents, and totally set the bar!  I thought, great!  Now I know what to get Niece for Christmas!  My SIL, the Princess, then emails me back saying, oh no, no more, they're way too old for her!   

I almost got her a couple more Monster High dolls for Christmas anyway.  Ended up with Brave's Merida doll and DVD, and got a really nice music set for baby nephew, that includes a xylophone, drum set, and other really noisy things


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I built little three legged stools and took them to the doc in a specimen cup.  That was when I had colitis so bad.  When the appointment was over, the nurse asked me what I told him, she had never heard him laugh so hard or loud.  He still has the "stool sample" on a shelf in the exam room.


 Got to love Nurse Humor!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...My SIL, the Princess, then emails me back saying, oh no, no more, they're way too old for her!  ... Ended up with Brave's Merida doll and DVD, and got a really nice music set for baby nephew, that includes a xylophone, drum set, and other really noisy things


Devious!  I LOVE it!  Paybacks are...well, you know.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I built little three legged stools and took them to the doc in a specimen cup. That was when I had colitis so bad. When the appointment was over, the nurse asked me what I told him, she had never heard him laugh so hard or loud. He still has the "stool sample" on a shelf in the exam room.


 
Oh my goodness!  This is one of the funniest things I have ever heard! 

I told DH when he phoned on his break that I am not feeling well and not to expect much done when he gets home.  He said that was okay and he would pick up Chinese food on his way home.

I have cleaned the bathroom, changed the sheets, am doing laundry, cleaning the kitchen and dining room and working on my last Christmas present I am making. 

How is a person who can barely walk sometimes and has chronic fatigue syndrome and a kidney infection doing all that? My awesome friend and neighbour is helping me because I look after her daughter sometimes.  It is a win win situation big time!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Got to love Nurse Humor!



+1!  Too cute!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, first you say you didn't get much done, then you rattle off a list of things much more ambitious than I accomplish!   I felt a little better knowing you have help.

******

I'm going to take out my anger and do a vigorous job of cleaning and decorating our family room.  The cat sitter I lined up the end of October, who told me to just let him know shortly before we were leaving, has bailed on me.   "It's break time and I might be busy and I don't want to have to worry about making sure.."...blahblahblah.  Here we are a week or less before wanting to head out and I can't find anyone because (surprise!) everyone has plans.  Refuse to drive two days with a cat in tow.  Been busy working my way up and down the street looking for someone I know and trust enough to give my housekey to.  And taking kitty for boarding is not feasible.  I wanna spend Christmas with our kids!!!!!


----------



## pacanis

Are these legitimate sitters? Work must be good for them to turn you down.
Unless you've got the cat from hell, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> LP, first you say you didn't get much done, then you rattle off a list of things much more ambitious than I accomplish!   I felt a little better knowing you have help.
> 
> ******
> 
> I'm going to take out my anger and do a vigorous job of cleaning and decorating our family room.  The cat sitter I lined up the end of October, who told me to just let him know shortly before we were leaving, has bailed on me.   "It's break time and I might be busy and I don't want to have to worry about making sure.."...blahblahblah.  Here we are a week or less before wanting to head out and I can't find anyone because (surprise!) everyone has plans.  Refuse to drive two days with a cat in tow.  Been busy working my way up and down the street looking for someone I know and trust enough to give my housekey to.  And taking kitty for boarding is not feasible.  I wanna spend Christmas with our kids!!!!!



How long are you going to be gone CG??


----------



## taxlady

That stinks CG. I wouldn't want to drive two days with a cat in the car. I'm sure your cat wouldn't like it either. Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## Dawgluver

Would a car cat carrier work, CG?  They have all sorts, hard and soft siders.


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Would a car cat carrier work, CG?  They have all sorts, hard and soft siders.



Noooo! Cats are horrible travelers! Everytime I take Misty and Kali to the vet, they sound like a very bad bagpipe practice. 

Perhaps you could call your vet and see if they would recommend someone?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

The stool sample! That's so funny!

Cat and I have been very busy today. She and I were shopping for some more outdoor Christmas decorations when she spied an eight-foot inflatable Grinch with his dog as in the Seuss story. There's no need to explain this. It's in the front yard and the HOA is having a fit. When she was confronted about this by an HOA representative, she said, "It's a beloved children's Christmas story by Dr. Seuss. Do you have something against children? Didn't you ever watch the Grinch on TV? Or is your heart so very small as the Grinch's was when he stole Christmas? I just made some cookies. Do you want some?"

He admitted he had seen this on TV, told her she could keep her Grinch although the rest of the HOA was howling, and left with a bag of cookies...for his grandchildren. She certainly has her own ways.

DA and PapaCat have been off to bed for a while. Cat and I are here in her lair posting and watching Despicable Me 2. This is a very cute movie. 

I find it so very interesting Cat is much like me. When we watch movies, we're also doing something else; knitting, reading, computer things, etc. 

I hope all of you are having a very pleasant night.

MammaCat


----------



## Addie

Cat has her own means to get what she wants. I too have to do something with my hands when I am watching TV.


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> ******
> 
> I'm going to take out my anger and do a vigorous job of cleaning and decorating our family room. The cat sitter I lined up the end of October, who told me to just let him know shortly before we were leaving, has bailed on me.  "It's break time and I might be busy and I don't want to have to worry about making sure.."...blahblahblah. Here we are a week or less before wanting to head out and I can't find anyone because (surprise!) everyone has plans. Refuse to drive two days with a cat in tow. Been busy working my way up and down the street looking for someone I know and trust enough to give my housekey to. And taking kitty for boarding is not feasible. I wanna spend Christmas with our kids!!!!!




I hope you find someone!

I unthinkingly accepted a house, dog and cat sitting job for Dec 26 through Jan 5, back in the fall. I love these people and their animals and will not let them down. But what was I thinking_?? _This will be the 4th time I have house sit for them and I know I can come into town during the day. I know things will work out and I don't expect to be moving during that time frame, but this is cutting it close!


----------



## MammaCat

Addie said:


> Cat has her own means to get what she wants. I too have to do something with my hands when I am watching TV.


 
Oh yes, Addie, she certainly does! Cat and I see your post. Cat wants to know what you do, and so do I.

We also work on crossword puzzles to help Cat with English, and there is also the big jigsaw puzzle we are working on.

We also play board games when the others are here. We like Monopoly, Sorry, checkers, chess, backgammon and card games also. 

Cat's "soul sister," her best friend, Lakisha is absolutely the chess champion. PapaCat is very good -- I do mean GOOD -- at chess. He has never won a match against Lakisha. 

We also play the old version of Trivial Pursuit Aunty Stela has. Carl is very good at history and when he's here, we try to fit in a game. 

Cat taught Lakisha how to crochet, so Lakisha is finishing a scarf for her Mamma earlier when she called.

Cat has also been working on the guitar. Tonight she played and sang for us these: 

"Nights In White Satin" - Moody Blues
"Light One Candle" - Peter, Paul and Mary
"City of New Orleans" - Arlo Guthrie (Not sure he wrote this)
"As Tears Go By" - Marianne Faithfull
"Somebody To Love" - Jefferson Airplane
"Cat's In The Cradle" - Harry Chapin

These are songs I love. 

As each day passes, I see very much sensitivity and also maturity in her. I've told her this, and I think she's aware of all the changes we all see in her. 

She's quite the growing one, by leaps and bounds.

MammaCat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Are these legitimate sitters? Work must be good for them to turn you down.
> Unless you've got the cat from hell, lol.


Just teen-ish kids on the street.  She's a sweet and loving cat.  Unless you don't like getting your hand licked by sandpaper! 





PrincessFiona60 said:


> How long are you going to be gone CG??


Somewhere between either just under to just over two weeks.  You interested?  We have a king-size bed, big TV, and a freezer (and liquor cabinet) full of fun. Oh, and SNOW!  Sitter rates are negotiable. 





taxlady said:


> That stinks CG. I wouldn't want to drive two days with a cat in the car. I'm sure your cat wouldn't like it either. Good luck finding a solution.


Thanks taxy.  We drove straight through with our other cat when we were moving from OH to here and it wasn't much fun.  Considering she was the "good" cat and this one is too dumb to get out of her own way I don't want to take the chance.





Dawgluver said:


> Would a car cat carrier work, CG?  They have all sorts, hard and soft siders.


We have a carrier but the cat does NOT like to travel.  It would be 11 hours of howling...and unpleasant smells...





CatPat said:


> ....Perhaps you could call your vet and see if they would recommend someone?


That's a very good idea Cat!  I did think that if one of my many pleas to neighbors at the other end of our street doesn't work I could call the local cat shelter to see if they have someone who would foster care our cat while we're gone.





bethzaring said:


> I hope you find someone!
> 
> I unthinkingly accepted a house, dog and cat sitting job for Dec 26 through Jan 5, back in the fall. I love these people and their animals and will not let them down. But what was I thinking_?? ..._


_Thanks beth, I'm doing all I can think of.  I hope the timing works out OK for you with your upcoming move._


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> LP, first you say you didn't get much done, then you rattle off a list of things much more ambitious than I accomplish!  I felt a little better knowing you have help.
> 
> ******
> 
> I'm going to take out my anger and do a vigorous job of cleaning and decorating our family room. The cat sitter I lined up the end of October, who told me to just let him know shortly before we were leaving, has bailed on me.  "It's break time and I might be busy and I don't want to have to worry about making sure.."...blahblahblah. Here we are a week or less before wanting to head out and I can't find anyone because (surprise!) everyone has plans. Refuse to drive two days with a cat in tow. Been busy working my way up and down the street looking for someone I know and trust enough to give my housekey to. And taking kitty for boarding is not feasible. I wanna spend Christmas with our kids!!!!!


J is marvelous! She makes me sit in my chair, gets me a cup of tea and gets to work.  Yesterday I did sit on the couch and fold laundry, but she did everything else.  She stayed and had dinner with us and even served me! Her daughter often comes her after school but basically looks after herself by watching TV, doing homework and playing with the pets.  So J comes and helps me out and I do believe I get the better deal because on top of the cleaning, her daughter is a delight!

As for your cat woes, we have a lot of pet boarding business around here.  I am sure there are some in your area.  You can ask for references and call them to see how good they are.  Prices range and so do services.  Hope it works out.


----------



## Alix

CG, do you have any friends who have college students in their families? My eldest moves in to places to look after pets and doesn't even charge much. $50/week plus you have to feed her.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the vet. Kimber received her rabies vacc, but they were out of the parvo... a phone call would have been nice, since they are supposed to have it in tomorrow. I would have changed my appointment. 
When it comes in they are going to call me so I can pick up the syringe and give it to her myself. Not that I am in the city that much, but at least I won't have to take the dog back in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ....As for your cat woes, we have a lot of pet boarding business around here.  I am sure there are some in your area.  You can ask for references and call them to see how good they are.  Prices range and so do services.  Hope it works out.


With Himself getting laid off two years ago we're really watching our expenses.  I know there are a couple "pet resorts" around here but they charge crazy prices.



Alix said:


> CG, do you have any friends who have college students in their families? My eldest moves in to places to look after pets and doesn't even charge much. $50/week plus you have to feed her.


Is your eldest available this Christmas?  Actually, I'm a bit reluctant to let someone I don't really know have access to our house.  And "friends"?  Himself HATES to socialize so my circle is getting increasingly smaller.  I've been having a hard time even trying to remember who on our street has school-age friends.  With no kids of our own here I guess I don't hang in the right crowd.  I did finally remember I might have luck with few neighbors at the other end of our street.  It looks like one neighbor up there, who I know quite well, thinks her 14 Y.O. daughter will be available and willing.  Fingers crossed, I'll have an answer later this afternoon.

*****

I been wasting time wonderfully here at DC, but my real world stuff isn't getting done!  Hopped on the computer just to reply to an email (not so easy typing on the cellphone) and suddenly a tab opens up for DC!  It's like an internet miracle!  Gotta go get things ready for our trip...if we actually do go.  Again, fingers crossed!


----------



## cara

GotGarlic said:


> I would love it if you would post some of your recipes. My MIL is of German descent and made rouladen and sauerbraten regularly. I don't know why I've never made them.
> 
> Do you have recipes for using up leftovers? If I recall correctly, these are fairly large roasts and there's only two of us.



done as you wish: German Rinder Rouladen

for Sauerbraten there are a few recipes here and I don't like it myself, so I have no TNT-recipes for that..


----------



## GotGarlic

cara said:


> done as you wish: German Rinder Rouladen
> 
> for Sauerbraten there are a few recipes here and I don't like it myself, so I have no TNT-recipes for that..



Thanks, I appreciate it


----------



## MammaCat

Cat left a while ago to run a quick errand. Just when I began to worry and think about phoning her, I looked out the front window.

I saw Cat parking Joy, and up on the hill was an identical eight-foot inflatable Grinch right in front of the community clubhouse for all to see!

Now we're laughing and waiting for the resulting furor. 

MammaCat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Love Cat's sense of humor MammaCat!

I'm doing a little happy dance right now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  A neighbor up the street that we've been casual friends with all the time they've lived here said her almost-14-year-old daughter will definitely watch kitty!  Christmas is saved!  Now all I have to worry about is the weather.  I-80 between Clearfield and Clarion can get dicey at times.   Good thing Sally has new "shoes" on her drive wheels.


----------



## Addie

MammaCat said:


> Oh yes, Addie, she certainly does! Cat and I see your post. Cat wants to know what you do, and so do I.
> 
> We also work on crossword puzzles to help Cat with English, and there is also the big jigsaw puzzle we are working on.
> 
> We also play board games when the others are here. We like Monopoly, Sorry, checkers, chess, backgammon and card games also.
> 
> Cat's "soul sister," her best friend, Lakisha is absolutely the chess champion. PapaCat is very good -- I do mean GOOD -- at chess. He has never won a match against Lakisha.
> 
> We also play the old version of Trivial Pursuit Aunty Stela has. Carl is very good at history and when he's here, we try to fit in a game.
> 
> Cat taught Lakisha how to crochet, so Lakisha is finishing a scarf for her Mamma earlier when she called.
> 
> Cat has also been working on the guitar. Tonight she played and sang for us these:
> 
> "Nights In White Satin" - Moody Blues
> "Light One Candle" - Peter, Paul and Mary
> "City of New Orleans" - Arlo Guthrie (Not sure he wrote this)
> "As Tears Go By" - Marianne Faithfull
> "Somebody To Love" - Jefferson Airplane
> "Cat's In The Cradle" - Harry Chapin
> 
> These are songs I love.
> 
> As each day passes, I see very much sensitivity and also maturity in her. I've told her this, and I think she's aware of all the changes we all see in her.
> 
> She's quite the growing one, by leaps and bounds.
> 
> MammaCat



I am presently working on an embroidered scarf for my daughter's dresser. I wasn't able to work on it for quite a long time. I had to have cataracts removed and then the adjustment period after the surgery. I had started it, then one day in Winthrop, someone spilled their coffee on my work and washed out all the print of the pattern. So I had to order a new one and start over again. My daughter asked me what I wanted for Christmas. So I sent her the picture of what I wanted. It is a floor stand that will hold the hoop so I can work with both hands. one on top of the work and one on the bottom to pull the needle through. 

In the past I have made her a couple of crocheted throws for her couch, place mats for different holidays, a hand designed by me, of a Chef with her name on the side and the words Mia Cucina on the bottom. I sewed them in the colors of the Italian flag. I then framed it and she still has it hanging on her kitchen wall. Over the years I have made so many things for her. It came out so nice that I made several for some girlfriends in other cities. Then one year I made one for my DIL with her Albanian Flag and the words "my kitchen" in Albanian. I also made the medical staff in gold thread with my son's name and the year he became a licensed Physician Assistant. That is framed and hanging in his office. Many years ago, I made a Colonial style large clock and put it in a frame. My son Poo has it now. I also embroidered the words to the song, "Bless This House." Poo has that also. 

At Christmas I make reindeer candy canes and donate them to the Community Center to pass out at their Christmas Party. Knitting, crocheting, crafts of all kinds, I keep my hands and mind busy. 

I learned to knit and crochet when I was about 10 y.o. So often I will hear the folks here "My grandmother tried to teach me, but I wasn't interested. Can you teach me?" No I can't. You should have paid attention. In nice weather I will sit down of the patio, plug in the radio and sit there for hours on end, sewing my little heart out. The used to snatch the work right out of my hands. They ALL have finally learned to leave me alone when I am working on a project. My family has a running joke about Mom and her projects. I always take my little bag I made with me to the doctors or where ever I am going to be waiting. 

The one thing I made that I am really proud of is a picture of a Victorian house and in the front yard was a blank sign to fill in anything you wanted. My sister had just died, so I named the house "Lorrie's B&B" It is in a beautiful matting and framed and now hangs in my daughter's bedroom. 

I like to keep my mind and hands challenged.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Love Cat's sense of humor MammaCat!
> 
> I'm doing a little happy dance right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A neighbor up the street that we've been casual friends with all the time they've lived here said her almost-14-year-old daughter will definitely watch kitty!  Christmas is saved!  Now all I have to worry about is the weather.  I-80 between Clearfield and Clarion can get dicey at times.   Good thing Sally has new "shoes" on her drive wheels.



I love her humor also. She just slips those zingers in there.

Glad kitty will have a kitty sitter. Just have a great Christmas with the kiddies.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> We have an exchange program between us. I send her pieces of Parmesan and Romano cheese and in turn she sends me a carton of cigarettes. If I were to buy a carton here, it would cost $105.00.
> Time for my meds.




Addie, I am very surprised to hear that you smoke, since you are always promoting healthy eating.


----------



## CatPat

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I am very surprised to hear that you smoke, since you are always promoting healthy eating.



Pobody's nerfect.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa

MammaCat said:


> Cat has also been working on the guitar. Tonight she played and sang for us these:
> 
> "Nights In White Satin" - Moody Blues
> "Light One Candle" - Peter, Paul and Mary
> "City of New Orleans" - Arlo Guthrie (Not sure he wrote this)
> "As Tears Go By" - Marianne Faithfull
> "Somebody To Love" - Jefferson Airplane
> "Cat's In The Cradle" - Harry Chapin
> 
> These are songs I love.
> 
> 
> 
> MammaCat




I like those songs, too, Mamma Cat.  I'm surprised that Cat knows them.  They are from before she was born!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I like those songs, too, Mamma Cat.  I'm surprised that Cat knows them.  They are from before she was born!



Retro is in and the classics will always be great! I was shocked that my cousin's daughter - about 12 at the time - knew all the words to Queen's "Bohemian Rhapsody."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe she learned it from the Muppets!
The Muppets: Bohemian Rhapsody - YouTube

Gonna have an earworm the rest of the night!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I am very surprised to hear that you smoke, since you are always promoting healthy eating.



I do eat healthy. But I have also been smoking since I was ten years old. Why quit now? So I can live longer? How long do you want me to live? 'Til I am on life support? My job is done. My kids are grown and successful. I don't want to spend my last days cleaning. I enjoy smoking.


----------



## pacanis

Addie, you've been smoking since you were ten years old? 
How tall did you say you were?  

CG, part of I-80 was closed yesterday due to the weather. Here's hoping for a clear spell.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...CG, part of I-80 was closed yesterday due to the weather. Here's hoping for a clear spell.


Thanks pac, I sure hope so too.  We had a rough time coming back one Thanksgiving, but that stretch of road now has those de-icing sprayers along the roadside.  As long as all the weather apps I follow say it won't be bad we'll head out.

I've been busy going through our too-many possessions over the last few months and have run across blankets and a quilt our daughter can put to use.  If something does happen, heaven forbid, at least we'll have enough covers to bundle with.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Addie, you've been smoking since you were ten years old?
> How tall did you say you were?
> 
> CG, part of I-80 was closed yesterday due to the weather. Here's hoping for a clear spell.



4"8". I used to be 4'9.5" but have shrunk with old age. So tell your kids, smoking does stunt your growth. My grandparents on my father's side were very short also, as are most eastern Native American tribes.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> 4"8". I used to be 4'9.5" but have shrunk with old age. So tell your kids, smoking does stunt your growth. My grandparents on my father's side were very short also, as are most eastern Native American tribes.



I'm taller than you? Oh my! I must be a giant to you. I'm 5'2.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm taller than you? Oh my! I must be a giant to you. I'm 5'2.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



 Just remember young lady, you are never too big to be put over my knee. Oh wait, I used to say that to my kids.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Just remember young lady, you are never too big to be put over my knee. Oh wait, I used to say that to my kids.



Yes, ma'am! I'll remember this!

Please don't put me over your knee for the Grinch at the clubhouse. I became possessed and I had to do this!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I'm taller than you? Oh my! I must be a giant to you. I'm 5'2.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Heck, you are taller than me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, I have a date for surgery!  The nurse said she's get me in after the new year...January 2nd, I check in at 1030 for surgery at 1230.   It's not getting here fast enough...


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!  A date with a robot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup!


----------



## CatPat

Oh no. A robot and an Ogress. 

I'll be checking CNN. This should be very interesting!

Ogress, we'll be praying for you through your surgery and thinking of you. We hope you'll come through this very well and heal very quickly.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heck, you are taller than me!



You could borrow me for your surgery so I can reach to get things from high places. I'll come with my own stepstool and my own trash can.

And I am cheap also! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> You could borrow me for your surgery so I can reach to get things from high places. I'll come with my own stepstool and my own trash can.
> 
> And I am cheap also!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



That's funny!  I come with my own stepstool, too!  I do have Shrek and he got me a little stool to help me get into bed.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I have a date for surgery!  The nurse said she's get me in after the new year...January 2nd, I check in at 1030 for surgery at 1230.   It's not getting here fast enough...



And that is the date I have with the surgeon for my gall bladder. I will be thinking happy thoughts for you. 

Don't think about it. Just enjoy Christmas and before you know it, the day will arrive.


----------



## phinz

I'm trying to finish up my synopsis for my first novel so that I can submit it to James W. Hall for the workshop he's teaching in January while I'm in Key West. Final editing on the first ten pages of the book and I should be good to go. Crossing my fingers that he likes it but butchers it so that we can make it even better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> And that is the date I have with the surgeon for my gall bladder. I will be thinking happy thoughts for you.
> 
> Don't think about it. Just enjoy Christmas and before you know it, the day will arrive.



I'll be thinking of you right up until they put me under!  Good thoughts and prayers for your surgery!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be thinking of you right up until they put me under!  Good thoughts and prayers for your surgery!



PF, I always go into surgery with an upbeat attitude. "Okay, lets get started and get this over with." And when I came to after my heart surgery, my son Poo was standing there. I gave him and the surgeon two thumbs up. Still had the intubation tube in. I even tried to give a smile. The surgeon started to laugh and said, "She is going to be all right." He took the tube out right then and there. The next day I was sitting up in a chair doing my needlework. I was out of the hospital in less than ten days and four weeks later back at work. I refuse to be sick. I don't have time. 

Hey, how many folks do you know that come our from the anesthesia and start singing Christmas Carols and have everyone in the OR join in while I sang the harmony? It is all in your attitude going into it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, I have a date for surgery!  The nurse said she's get me in after the new year...January 2nd, I check in at 1030 for surgery at 1230.   It's not getting here fast enough...


And a very Happy New Year to you PF!  Great way to start it off, getting rid of the detritus from the previous year.  Be safe, be well.  You (and Shrek, your family, and the entire surgical and hospital team) are in my prayers.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> And that is the date I have with the surgeon for my gall bladder. I will be thinking happy thoughts for you.
> 
> Don't think about it. Just enjoy Christmas and before you know it, the day will arrive.



Oh Addie! I'm thinking of you and we will be praying for you. Mamma saw all of this and we are with you and our Ogress in our thoughts and prayers.

Please, Addie, tell us how you are doing. I'm so worried for you, my dear friend and my precious Ogress. 

With very much love,
~Your Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I just found out that my sister's radiation treatments have failed to stop the more aggressive form of her cancer and she is looking at more surgery in the new year.  This time they will have to remove organs - a colostomy for sure.  She has been battling this for a year now and after her initial surgery to remove the tumour in her tailbone, she had 7 more to drain the wound as it wouldn't heal.  They fear that this might happen again.

I have gotten to see a whole different side of her during all of this.  We were never really close because of an age difference (we both say we grew up as only children ) however, our Dad's illness and passing and now her illness and mine have really brought both of us closer together.

With the news of Ma's passing as well as that of another friend's husband and now this, I am feeling very sad. But I have my kitty and faithful mutt here keeping me company!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not to mention TB, right?  Not much I can say but I'll keep your sister in my thoughts and prayers - and an extra one for strength for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not to mention TB, right?  Not much I can say but I'll keep your sister in my thoughts and prayers - and an extra one for strength for you.



I actually didn't mention TB because he was in his office working on his new hobby (Christmas music and light shows) .  But he did give me a huge hug and dried my tears when we got the call.  He cares about my sister too so I know he is hurting and the best way for him to deal is to keep himself busy.

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers.  That's all I ask of anyone.  It is just nice that I can come here and vent it out.  I am really kicking myself that I stayed away so long.  But I really wasn't ready physically or emotionally.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Oh Addie! I'm thinking of you and we will be praying for you. Mamma saw all of this and we are with you and our Ogress in our thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Please, Addie, tell us how you are doing. I'm so worried for you, my dear friend and my precious Ogress.
> 
> With very much love,
> ~Your Cat



I am doing fine. This coming surgery is a preventive measure. I have had two gall bladder attacks. They are very painful and I don't want another one. No need to worry. If and when I should become disabled in any manner, my kids have been instructed to notify the forum immediately.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am having a massive sinus attack. This is something new for me. I have never had a sinus problem in my whole life. I can't help wondering if it may have something to do with my earache.

I have had a chronic earache since birth. I was born with my adenoids down where my nostrils are. As you all know, babies breath through their nose. So when I was three hours old I had my first surgery to remove them. Then at three months I had to have my mastoids removed as I got an infection from the first surgery. Since then I have always had an earache. I am so used to the earache, that about every ten years I will develop an abscess in both ears at the same time and have to have them drained. That is when I really miss my low key earache. I lose my balance big time. I can't walk straight and can hardly wait until my ear fills up again. 

So for the past couple of weeks every since the real cold weather has set in, my earache has increased. It just may be the reason for the sinus pain. Oh Joy. Just what I need. Another health problem. Well, I took a Vicodin. Hope it works.


----------



## pacanis

I took a little walk out to the end of my driveway. It's blowin', but it didn't do much snowin' (finally). And that means no snow blowing this morning!
Later on this morning I'll be getting the trailer hitch put on my Jeep then going to my BIL's and taking a look at the smoker I got him last Christmas. He can't get any smoke from it, it just cooks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Making a pot of soup out of some musgoes, cheating the garbage pail out of another meal!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to get my feet warm...


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I do eat healthy. But I have also been smoking since I was ten years old. Why quit now? So I can live longer? How long do you want me to live? 'Til I am on life support? My job is done. My kids are grown and successful. I don't want to spend my last days cleaning. I enjoy smoking.




Oh, I was not criticizing or requesting that you quit. Smoking is not illegal and you have every right to do it.  It just surprised me.  You enjoy smoking.... some of us enjoy eating.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Oh, I was not criticizing or requesting that you quit. Smoking is not illegal and you have every right to do it.  It just surprised me.  You enjoy smoking.... some of us enjoy eating.



Oh I didn't take it as criticism. It doesn't bother me what folks think about my smoking. I do make an effort to not smoke in anyone's home that doesn't like it. Nor do I blow smoke in someone's face. I do try to be a considerate smoker. One of the nice things about my doctor is that he never mentions it except to ask how many I smoke a day so he can put it in the record. I once mentioned to him that I think my body would have a seizure if I quit smoking. He laughed and said I was probably right.


----------



## Addie

I was sitting here and Spike showed up with Teddy. All of a sudden I became really cold. I had been sitting here all night in my nightgown and was feeling very comfortable. I checked the temp outside. It had dropped down to 10ºF. And the wind was picking up. I had to push the thermostat up a notch. I even put my sweater on. I hate wearing a sweater in the house. And the temp is still falling.


----------



## CarolPa

My sister-in-law was trying to get her 82 year old mother to quit smoking.  She would smoke in the bathroom in her own home when her kids were visiting so they wouldn't see her smoke.  Her doctor told the kids to let her smoke.  If she made it to 82 as a smoker it wasn't going to kill her now!  She eventually passed away, but don't we all?


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> My sister-in-law was trying to get her 82 year old mother to quit smoking.  She would smoke in the bathroom in her own home when her kids were visiting so they wouldn't see her smoke.  Her doctor told the kids to let her smoke.  If she made it to 82 as a smoker it wasn't going to kill her now!  She eventually passed away, but don't we all?



Three of my kids are smokers. We all want a pack of cigarettes to go with us at the end. We figure where we are going there will be plenty of fire to light them up with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Three of my kids are smokers. We all want a pack of cigarettes to go with us at the end. We figure where we are going there will be plenty of fire to light them up with.



Well, now I will know where to get some if I get the hankering to start back up...


----------



## taxlady

Aw Laurie (((gentle hugs))). I'm sending healing vibes in your direction and towards your sister. Is that the same direction?

I just got back from taking Shreddy to the vet. It is frelling cold out there, -18C.


----------



## MammaCat

I'm snooping on Cat's desktop computer (I do have her permission) as she and PapaCat are outside riding their bikes with Azia. The day after their spat, he bought a cheap bike so they could spend more time together. 

Their relationship is much closer now. This morning he told Cat that she would always be his little girl, no matter how old she got. A month ago, Cat would have had a fit if he had said that. But now, she just hugged him and said, "Aren't you lucky, Papa? You have a little girl and a big girl now. That's two for the price of one!"

Cat showed me how to upload an avatar, and she found this kettle for me. I was looking at some of her documents and came across a folder titled: "Don't Look Mamma!" They came in for water and I asked her what that folder was and she said, "Don't look in that one, please. You'll find out what that is on Christmas." It's her Christmas list, I'll bet. 

I dread the day we'll leave her. Lakisha has offered to accompany us to the airport and lend her support to Cat. That does make me feel a little bit better, but not very much.

Christmas is coming very quickly! Carl is taking us Christmas shopping tomorrow. He's a very good driver, and we're comfortable with him. He's a very nice young man. I can see he cares deeply for Cat, which doesn't surprise me at all. He's also sensitive as she is. It will be interesting to see where this goes.

Well, I'm off to water the plants and see what Aunty Stela is up to. 

MammaCat


----------



## Addie

Leave it to Cat to find just the right words to say to her Papa. Love the tea kettle.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm monitoring my grandson's homework completion.  He has assignments on three different websites every day, one for math, one for reading and another for spelling.  Then he has to read aloud for twenty minutes.  Plus the teacher assigns other homework several times a week.


----------



## taxlady

I just made a reservation to board Shreddy while we spend Xmas in Cornwall, ON with my mummy-in-law. It's a lady who lives not far from me. I got her name at the vet. She works there one day a week, so she knows when she needs to bring a cat to the vet.

I also found the space heater and plugged it in. I put a heating pad on the sofa for Shreddy. It's cold out and not all that warm in the house.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Leave it to Cat to find just the right words to say to her Papa. Love the tea kettle.



Thank you, Addie. Mamma's right, and I'm learning so much about Papa that I never knew. When I was home, he was away very much on business. This is the first time I've had him all to myself, and he's very fascinating! 

He still pats me on my head when he walks past me in the house. He has done that for as long as I could remember. Sometimes I walk past him on purpose for that little pat. I'll do that to my children someday.

I'm trying to figure out dinner right now. I have some very nice chicken leg quarters I bought yesterday. Carl is staying here until the 21st, when he goes home to his Mamma for Christmas. Today he was gone in Joy to see Lakisha and do his Christmas shopping and he had a doctor's appointment for his asthma. He called and will be here in a few minutes. He didn't wreck Joy and he put her through the car wash for me. He is so very kind!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

We needed milk and coffee cream. It's so cold that neither of us was willing to walk one block to the convenience store. We finally decided to drive. It was 0.3 km there. And since we live on a one way street, the trip home was longer. Total distance: 1.3 km.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done ordering my Christmas/Anniversary present from Shrek...he has good taste!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got done ordering my Christmas/Anniversary present from Shrek...he has good taste!



What is it, my redheaded Ogress? I know it's something very, very nice.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's a 35" x 50" tapestry of the painting The Accolade , by Edmund Blair Leighton  (the picture on the top right of the webpage).


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's a 35" x 50" tapestry of the painting The Accolade , by Edmund Blair Leighton  (the picture on the top right of the webpage).



That is gorgeous!  Yes, Shrek has good taste.


----------



## CatPat

OH! That is beautiful! Thank you. Shrek did very well!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

I'm with the Cat and the Dawg. It's very lovely, Fiona. Shrek, indeed, made a very nice choice!

MammaCat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My other choice was a $600 espresso machine  Shrek gave me a stack of catalogs and said, "Whatever you want, Babe!"


----------



## Toffiffeezz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's a 35" x 50" tapestry of the painting The Accolade , by Edmund Blair Leighton  (the picture on the top right of the webpage).




Oh it's lovely!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I'm monitoring my grandson's homework completion.  He has assignments on three different websites every day, one for math, one for reading and another for spelling.  Then he has to read aloud for twenty minutes.  Plus the teacher assigns other homework several times a week.



The amount of homework a child gets today really concerns me. Do adults bring home as much work as a child is given on a daily basis for homework? Secretaries don't bring their work home, nor do nurses bring home the patient's charts to finish up. Construction workers certainly don't bring their work home. Yet we expect children who have just entered the educational system to not only put in a full day at school, but two or more hours at home. When do they get a chance to continue being just a child.

I commend you Andy for being there for your grandson. A lot of children are left on their own to see that their assignments are completed. What would happen if a computer were not available to him. There are some homes that heat for the winter is more important than a computer. Unfortunately. 

Rant over! Glad to see that someone is there for the little one. He has a great Grandpa!


----------



## LPBeier

That is gorgeous, your Ogreness.  TB ordered my gifts and they come on Friday but I am not supposed to look.

I am more than a little upset with my doctor.  I phoned at 10 am this morning and said that I needed more of my version of Tylenol 3 (Emtech has no caffeine which gives me migraines).  I have been feeling like I have yet another kidney stone and I said while I didn't think I needed to come in to see her, could the doctor send in a new prescription as the pharmacy doesn't seem to have one on record (I only take it when I really need it which is only when the pain is beyond my management techniques).  They never did it so the pharmacy found one that was 4 years old and faxed it to the doctor well before office closing time.  I never did get it and am working with my Tylenol arthritis.  I can manage the pain, but would really prefer some relief.  There is no point in going to the hospital because it feels like a small one and they usually pass on their own.

So, I am sitting in my chair with my kitty on my lap and my mutt at my feet with the heating pad TB got for me. If this doesn't help me through, nothing will!


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> That is gorgeous, your Ogreness.  TB ordered my gifts and they come on Friday but I am not supposed to look.
> 
> I am more than a little upset with my doctor.  I phoned at 10 am this morning and said that I needed more of my version of Tylenol 3 (Emtech has no caffeine which gives me migraines).  I have been feeling like I have yet another kidney stone and I said while I didn't think I needed to come in to see her, could the doctor send in a new prescription as the pharmacy doesn't seem to have one on record (I only take it when I really need it which is only when the pain is beyond my management techniques).  They never did it so the pharmacy found one that was 4 years old and faxed it to the doctor well before office closing time.  I never did get it and am working with my Tylenol arthritis.  I can manage the pain, but would really prefer some relief.  There is no point in going to the hospital because it feels like a small one and they usually pass on their own.
> 
> So, I am sitting in my chair with my kitty on my lap and my mutt at my feet with the heating pad TB got for me. If this doesn't help me through, nothing will!



Oh no. I'm sorry you are hurting. Cats and mutts are very nice when you hurt. What is TB?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TB is LP's Ogre...


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> TB is LP's Ogre...



Oh! Thank you. One of my classmates has a stepmother she doesn't like and calls her TB. It means, "The Beast."

I was a bit worried.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> TB is LP's Ogre...



Thanks, Princess. I wouldn't want Cat believing the worst! 



CatPat said:


> Oh! Thank you. One of my classmates has a stepmother she doesn't like and calls her TB. It means, "The Beast."
> 
> I was a bit worried.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, in my case he is more like my "Teddy Bear" than "The Beast".  
 And thank you for your concern over my health.  I deal with pain on a daily basis but when something acute comes along like a kidney stone (or my recent kidney infection), I need extra help to deal with it all.  I hate taking medication, but sometimes there is no choice.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs Laurie)))


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Taxy.  I have also developed a deep chesty cough so am probably going to be spending the night in the living room again so I don't wake up TB. He gets up really early for work.

All I want for Christmas is some health!


----------



## bakechef

Today would have been my dad's 74th birthday, and since my mom is here this year we'll have lunch at Long John Silvers (his absolute favorite fast food place).  When I'd be working he would get rob to take him any chance he got!  Today will be remembering dad.

I also made his favorite pie, graham cracker pie for us to enjoy.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Today would have been my dad's 74th birthday, and since my mom is here this year we'll have lunch at Long John Silvers (his absolute favorite fast food place).  When I'd be working he would get rob to take him any chance he got!  Today will be remembering dad.
> 
> I also made his favorite pie, graham cracker pie for us to enjoy.



Sounds like a fun day for you and mom. Is Rob going to be joining you?

I am trying to multi task. It is not working. I got all the dry ingredients  for the cake in a large zippy bag. Then I decided to tackle the frosting. I got the butter melted and added the cocoa just fine. Then I decided to make a cup of coffee at the same time.  I poured the cream in a bowl instead of my cup. I decided it was time to take a break and sit down. I can see it is going to be a long day. One chore at a time Addie, just one chore.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Sounds like a fun day for you and mom. Is Rob going to be joining you?
> 
> I am trying to multi task. It is not working. I got all the dry ingredients  for the cake in a large zippy bag. Then I decided to tackle the frosting. I got the butter melted and added the cocoa just fine. Then I decided to make a cup of coffee at the same time.  I poured the cream in a bowl instead of my cup. I decided it was time to take a break and sit down. I can see it is going to be a long day. One chore at a time Addie, just one chore.



He sure will be, he's on a 3 week vacation (just because he can), that stinker!

If it makes you feel better Addie, not too long ago, I poured iced tea into my cereal!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> He sure will be, he's on a 3 week vacation (just because he can), that stinker!
> 
> If it makes you feel better Addie, not too long ago, *I poured iced tea into my cereal*!



Thank you. That made my day. Back to the kitchen.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just put some mini pizza in the toaster oven for lunch. Then need to clean up the kitchen and make some sweet and spicy pecans!


----------



## pacanis

And I just put some "non-mini" pizza in the toaster oven after giving it a jump start in the microwave... The last of my Giordano's style pizza


----------



## Andy M.

Just picked up my MacBook Pro from the Apple store.  New battery installed.  The original lasted 4 years and was down to an hour+ between charges and was impacting the track pad.


----------



## pacanis

I'm trying to come up with, or think of, a different dinner. I'm falling into a rut during the week. The only day I look forward to making something different is Sunday. I need a spark.


----------



## Andy M.

Pick a dish from a single ethnic group a meal.  Wednesdays are Chinese, Thursdays are Italian, etc.


----------



## pacanis

Wednesdays are Chinese? I don't want Chinese tonight. 

You are right though. I need some kind of plan. This random, "What am I making tonight to eat?" is getting old. I need to find me a live in cook


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Wednesdays are Chinese? I don't want Chinese tonight.
> 
> You are right though. I need some kind of plan. This random, "What am I making tonight to eat?" is getting old. I need to find me a live in cook




I have to make a specific effort to head in a different direction and make something out of my comfort zone.

You could expand your PPPC to all 50 states and 7 continents.


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking half the problem is this snow. I don't feel like running to the store after work and letting my eyes decide for me.
So because I never plan ahead (except for Sunday's PPPC), I am left adrift when it comes to what to have on other nights.
I am not used to planning out my nightly meals. Probably a bad habit I've grown into.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm thinking half the problem is this snow. I don't feel like running to the store after work and letting my eyes decide for me.
> So because I never plan ahead (except for Sunday's PPPC), I am left adrift when it comes to what to have on other nights.
> I am not used to planning out my nightly meals. Probably a bad habit I've grown into.




Try planning one weekday meal a week.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Try planning one weekday meal a week.


 
That's what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to plan tonight's dinner.
Oh, you mean like plan AHEAD... 

Yes, I think I need to pick a cuisine and explore it. Kind of like Cat's foray into Southern cooking.


----------



## Addie

I reached a milestone today. I have lived here for seven years. When I moved in, I brought with me a roll of Cut Rite wax paper. I had it for a couple of years when I was living at my daughter's house before here. 

I FINALLY reached the end of the roll. I only use it mostly to sift out flour and other baking stuff and then just use it as a funnel to add to the bowl.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That's what I'm trying to do. I'm trying to plan tonight's dinner.
> Oh, you mean like plan AHEAD...
> 
> Yes, I think I need to pick a cuisine and explore it. Kind of like Cat's foray into Southern cooking.




If you really want to challenge yourself, pick a recipe that doesn't involve the grill.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> If you really want to challenge yourself, pick a recipe that doesn't involve the grill.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> If you really want to challenge yourself, pick a recipe that doesn't involve the grill.



You expect him to go cold turkey?


----------



## bethzaring

I've had several intense days of decision making and organizng things.  Lots of tile laying decisions; pattern, where to put the accent tile, how to handle tile not coming out even around the fireplace, shape and size of bathroom tile baseboard.  On Monday I ordered, and paid for, the kitchen counter top.  Yesterday I picked out a different marble bath counter top than what I had planned all along.  I am entering a period where things are happening quickly.  There may be a delay in finishing the house because the kitchen counter top has a 30 day lead time we were not expecting.


----------



## Addie

Oh dear! You know in construction, if they tell you six weeks, expect it to be six months. I am so sorry to hear this. It has to be so frustrating. Hang in there. You will get in there before you know it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> ....He still pats me on my head when he walks past me in the house. He has done that for as long as I could remember. Sometimes I walk past him on purpose for that little pat. I'll do that to my children someday....


My Mom used to do that to Himself!  Mind you, it was only if he was sitting down, since Himself is 6' 2" and my Mom was only 5'...on her good days.  Because he's always been balding, when she patted him she would say "my, you get more virile every time I see you!".   Apparently, high testosterone is reputedly guilty for hair loss.  Reputedly.   

Hold on to the memories these events create.  They'll be so nice to think back on when Papa and Mamma are back home.  Maybe you could pat DA on her head as you pass by?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I swear, miss a day miss a lot around here! 

PF, that tapestry is lovely!  And of course Shrek has "good taste".  Look who he married. 





taxlady said:


> We needed milk and coffee cream. It's so cold that neither of us was willing to walk one block to the convenience store. We finally decided to drive. It was 0.3 km there. And since we live on a one way street, the trip home was longer. Total distance: 1.3 km.


OK, I understand cold.  But did the CAR even warm up while you were out?   I would think all it provided was shelter from the wind.  And when you got back home so quickly I bet it was disappointed it didn't get to go for a nice "ride".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> ... I am entering a period where things are happening quickly.....


Comes at you real quick, doesn't it Beth?  I'm guessing the contractor didn't have an agent working with him when you were signing the contract?  We've built 3 houses and each time we made our selections either right away or soon after we broke ground.  Does that "30 day" wait for the counter push your occupancy date back much?  Hope not...




Addie said:


> Oh dear! You know in construction, if they tell you six weeks, expect it to be six months....


Not always Addie.  Like I said, we've  had three stick-built houses from the hole on up.  The first house was one week later than expected in a 6-month window.  No biggie since we were scheduled to move mid-month from an apartment but figured on paying rent for the full month.  The second was a week late, and that's because the real estate agent representing the builder mixed up our counter choice colors with the room they went in.  We could have been in on time if the builder had his way, but I refused to let his Dad (one of his finish carpenters) drop in the correct kitchen counter *on Easter Sunday!*  This last house was the worst.  About three weeks late AND completely interfered with our departure when we were taking our son back to college in AZ from OH where he was staying that summer.  I still think the builder did in on purpose...


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> OK, I understand cold. But did the CAR even warm up while you were out?  I would think all it provided was shelter from the wind. And when you got back home so quickly I bet it was disappointed it didn't get to go for a nice "ride".


----------



## LPBeier

Finally got my pain medicine over 24 hours after calling the doctor.  I know my pharmacist very well and he gave me a cup of water and opened the bottle for me.  My side is still very sore so it may be more than just my usual kidney stones that passed easily.  thankfully my chronic pain is really under control today.

Despite the pain I got a bunch of baking ingredients to get started.  I have a young woman I am mentoring and she is coming over the bake with me.  She is going through some tough times and I feel blessed she trusts me.

I also did my final Christmas shopping...at the vet's office.  Violet needs special treats and they have the little toys Monkey loves and I can't find anywhere else. I splurged on them but they are the only "kids" I have! 

Now I am watching Cat Cora on Queen Latifah - two women I admire.

Well, must go, my robot vacuum is calling me.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...
> OK, I understand cold.  But did the CAR even warm up while you were out?   I would think all it provided was shelter from the wind.  And when you got back home so quickly I bet it was disappointed it didn't get to go for a nice "ride".


Sigrid may have been disappointed, but she was the one out in the cold.

I didn't think to check the engine temp gauge. We were dressed for cold. Our parking space is in an underground garage. It's heated, a bit, so the car wasn't all that cold when we got in it. Think +2C as opposed to the -18C outdoors. And, it has seat heaters. So, we didn't notice the cold in the car. Of course we were dressed for cold: long underwear, boots, winter coats, gloves, covered heads.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Sigrid may have been disappointed, but she was the one out in the cold.
> 
> I didn't think to check the engine temp gauge. We were dressed for cold. Our parking space is in an underground garage. It's heated, a bit, so the car wasn't all that cold when we got in it. Think +2C as opposed to the -18C outdoors. And, it has seat heaters. So, we didn't notice the cold in the car. Of course we were dressed for cold: long underwear, boots, winter coats, gloves, covered heads.


 
It is about 2C here, but that is outside and we have no snow.  Just some wind. Such a difference between both sides of our country!

I will try to send you some warm air!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> It is about 2C here, but that is outside and we have no snow.  Just some wind. Such a difference between both sides of our country!
> 
> I will try to send you some warm air!


Thanks, the warm air seems to be arriving.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Sounds like a fun day for you and mom. Is Rob going to be joining you?
> 
> I am trying to multi task. It is not working. I got all the dry ingredients  for the cake in a large zippy bag. Then I decided to tackle the frosting. I got the butter melted and added the cocoa just fine. Then I decided to make a cup of coffee at the same time.  I poured the cream in a bowl instead of my cup. I decided it was time to take a break and sit down. I can see it is going to be a long day. One chore at a time Addie, just one chore.



Aw heck, I'm forever pouring orange juice into my coffee...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw heck, I'm forever pouring orange juice into my coffee...



I poured it with cranberry juice....


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom used to do that to Himself!  Mind you, it was only if he was sitting down, since Himself is 6' 2" and my Mom was only 5'...on her good days.  Because he's always been balding, when she patted him she would say "my, you get more virile every time I see you!".   Apparently, high testosterone is reputedly guilty for hair loss.  Reputedly.
> 
> Hold on to the memories these events create.  They'll be so nice to think back on when Papa and Mamma are back home.  Maybe you could pat DA on her head as you pass by?



That's so very sweet, CG! Yes, I love these little memories. Every time I pass DA and she can't see me, I say, "Watch out! Kissy monster!" and I kiss her on her cheek as I scoot by. She loves that.

Carl has been staying here for the beginning of the holidays. He will leave on Monday to be with his family. We're having so very much fun, and because Lakisha's uncle now lives with them and he is retired from the post office, they are doing well and Lakisha is able to spend some nights here too.

I love this time with my two best friends and my precious family! This is certainly what some say, "the time of your life." It truly is!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Thanks, the warm air seems to be arriving.



And the cold and snow are heading our way!  I really wasn't proposing a trade!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> And the cold and snow are heading our way!  I really wasn't proposing a trade!


Sorry about that. I didn't do anything, really. 

We're expecting a few flurries and temps all the way up to -1C.


----------



## Dawgluver

I really really enjoyed The Sing -Off!  Now, Michael Buble special!

I had to find something to fill the Survivor time slot.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I am presently watching water come through my ceiling. I contacted the maintenance man and we can't find where the leak is coming from. I had to move my TV. So I had to call the main number for maintenance weekend emergency. So what do they do? Call the maintenance man on site. Do they think I am so stupid that I wouldn't have contacted him first? I tell  you I am surrounded by idiots!


I can relate!


----------



## MammaCat

Water coming through your ceiling is alarming, Addie!  We had a roof leak in our Brasov home. This came through one of the ridgecaps and it was nearly impossible to trace until PapaCat climbed up into the attic and found it, for it had run through an area and came out away from the leak.

I hope this gets fixed quickly for you, Addie. Roof leaks can be very damaging.

One time, PapaCat thought there was a leak when Cat was about 7 years old. The leak was over the 2nd floor study, and he put the ladder from our bedroom balcony up onto the roof. The next thing he knew, little Cat was climbing up the ladder saying, "I'll help you, Papa!"

Now our little Cat has just been told by Carl he loves her, so Lakisha and I have discreetly left the lair. We told PapaCat, and we are upstairs hoping Cat will be nice about it.

We don't know what to expect, but her Papa isn't worried. Let's see what happens.

MammaCat


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Sorry about that. I didn't do anything, really.
> 
> We're expecting a few flurries and temps all the way up to -1C.



No worries, Taxy.  No blame intended.  Our snow will be gone in 24 hours anyway.  

 TB is suffering from the flu. He has called in for tomorrow and has gone to bed. I am staying in my chair to a) not bet the flu and b) be more comfortable with my pain.  The furkids have divided their loyalty.  Violet is curled up on the bed with her "Daddy" and Monkey is on my lap.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> No worries, Taxy.  No blame intended.  Our snow will be gone in 24 hours anyway.
> 
> TB is suffering from the flu. He has called in for tomorrow and has gone to bed. I am staying in my chair to a) not bet the flu and b) be more comfortable with my pain.  The furkids have divided their loyalty.  Violet is curled up on the bed with her "Daddy" and Monkey is on my lap.


Have you had your flu shot?

How sweet, they are each taking care of one parent.


----------



## LPBeier

No, I have not and am not getting a flu shot.  My immune system is really low and in years when I have gotten the shot, I have gotten the flu very bad right after.  Last year I didn't get the shot (TB did) and I never even had a cold.  I have already had a couple of bouts of the flu and a cold, but am not going to risk having the shot again. I know I'm probably wrong.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> No, I have not and am not getting a flu shot.  My immune system is really low and in years when I have gotten the shot, I have gotten the flu very bad right after.  Last year I didn't get the shot (TB did) and I never even had a cold.  I have already had a couple of bouts of the flu and a cold, but am not going to risk having the shot again. I know I'm probably wrong.


Not everyone should get the flu shot. Sounds like you are one of those people. That's why it's a good idea for the rest of us to get it. It improves herd immunity and puts those folks who shouldn't get the shot less at risk.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw heck, I'm forever pouring orange juice into my coffee...



It is comforting to know I am not alone.

I did manage to get a lot done today. I got all the dry ingredients together in a zippy and Friday I will make the cake. I just have to add the liquids. Eggs, milk, oil and hot water along with the vanilla. Saturday I will decorate it and take pictures. I got the royal icing for the holly berries and the holly leaves done and even got some of the holly leaves made. I will finish them tomorrow. And tomorrow I have to make the chocolate syrup to pour into the holes in order to make it a poke cake. I also have to make a chocolate chip cheese cake. I have the Oreo cookies all processed into crumbs with the melted butter. It has to sit for 24 hours before I can release the ring on the spring form pan. That makes up in a matter of minutes. Easy to do. It has been years since I have baked this much. 

Gee, I just looked at the time. It is almost 3 a.m. Thursday morning and I am wide awake. The Pirate showed up yesterday and is sleeping over. I think he showed up for the food. He has been eating the whole night while watching TV. That's okay. It makes more room in the fridge for the cake and cheesecake. Gee, I just realized after doing all that in one day and I have no pain.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> No, I have not and am not getting a flu shot.  My immune system is really low and in years when I have gotten the shot, I have gotten the flu very bad right after.  Last year I didn't get the shot (TB did) and I never even had a cold.  I have already had a couple of bouts of the flu and a cold, but am not going to risk having the shot again. I know I'm probably wrong.



That happened to The Pirate also. He got the shot, came home and within an hour he was so sick with such a high fever, I wanted to call an ambulance. I have never had the flu. I am the one who takes care of those that do get it. So I figure why put some thing in my body for some thing I never have had. My doctor thinks I may have a natural immunity to viruses. Never a flu shot for me!


----------



## Macgyver1968

I've got my "Rocky" sweats on...running down the street, punching the air, singing the "Rocky" song...getting warmed up to MAKE 16 DOZEN COOKIES! (for Christmas gift packs for neighbors and friends)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time for work!!!  Still trying to get as much done as possible before my enforced month off work...any bets on exactly how long I will stay away from work???  I'm set for a month off.


----------



## pacanis

I'm looking at the sun. I haven't seen it for a month. It looks different... probably because I don't remember it.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished lunch. I had the most incredible soup that I pulled out of the freezer a couple days ago and stuck in the refrigerator to thaw. I wish I knew what it was. I'd make it again.
Before that I went out back and shot a couple of my rifles. They both needed their scopes sighted in. Lazy day. Better start "planning" supper.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I just finished lunch. I had the most incredible soup that I pulled out of the freezer a couple days ago and stuck in the refrigerator to thaw. I wish I knew what it was. I'd make it again.
> Before that I went out back and shot a couple of my rifles. They both needed their scopes sighted in. Lazy day. Better start "planning" supper.



I keep a pen, a pad of stickies and tape in a kitchen drawer so I can label stuff for the freezer with the contents and date. I got tired of being surprised when I thawed something and it wasn't what I thought it was


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Time for work!!!  Still trying to get as much done as possible before my enforced month off work...any bets on exactly how long I will stay away from work???  I'm set for a month off.



Once there is no pain and you can walk around like you usually do, you will begin to get antsy. I say two and a half weeks and you will use the excuse of needing something at the store and swing by work while you are out. I was supposed to wait six to eight weeks after my open heart surgery. Four weeks was all I could stand. I went back to work.  

Just don't forget that "three o'clock wall" that all surgical patients face. As a nurse you know it is very real. Just ask SimonBaker. She had a hard time getting past that. I personally think it is a residual effect of the anesthesia.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm being waited on by my beloved TB, cuddled by my awesome mutt Violet and Dive-bombed by my Monkey-cat! 

Mornings don't get better than this!


----------



## phinz

Battling severe anxiety, as I have been for over 3 weeks. Waiting on my doctor's nurse to call back and discuss changing my meds since my headache has been epic for a week.


----------



## Addie

Well the cake is in the oven and I am calling myself everything but my name.

About four years ago I saw the prototype of the KA glass bowl. I wanted that bowl so bad, I could taste it. So two years ago, Poo asked what I wanted for Christmas. Aha! Here's my chance to get it. What was I thinking? Do you have any idea of just how heavy that bowl is? Not the perfect item for deformed arthritic hands. Well, I am going back to my metal bowl with a handle. The glass bowl is designed for the five quart and bigger mixer. I have the classic KA mixer. The bowl fits, but boy is it heavy. Being so short it is very hard to raise my arm high enough to pour the cake mix into a bunt pan. Next time I will be standing on my little stool. (Stop that laughing! I can hear you. Little people, big world!) I need to go stand in some cow patties and try to grow some more.

Next is the cheesecake. I will wash out the glass bowl, put it away and use my metal bowl for that.


----------



## CarolPa

What is "three o'clock wall?"  

When I had my open heart surgery I was not allowed back to work until they received written notification from the doctor, and all I did was sit at a computer station.  I couldn't even get into the building if I tried.  My badge was turned off.  It would not open the door.  I was also covered for a month of cardiac rehab which I attended 3 times a week, and then went into work afterwards for half days.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> What is "three o'clock wall?"
> 
> When I had my open heart surgery I was not allowed back to work until they received written notification from the doctor, and all I did was sit at a computer station.  I couldn't even get into the building if I tried.  My badge was turned off.  It would not open the door.  I was also covered for a month of cardiac rehab which I attended 3 times a week, and then went into work afterwards for half days.



The "three o'clock wall" is when most post surgical  patients (regardless of what type of surgery) become extremely tired and in need of a nap. It strikes almost every patient of surgery. You can set your clock by it. Doctors will tell you about it. They don't want you to ignore it. 

They wanted to send me to post heart rehab. The rehab specialist took me out to the stairwell and wanted to see how well I could handle stairs. I ran down a flight and back up. No rehab for me. If I could do that, I could very well take care of myself. I was determined to heal as fast as possible and I did. 

I was working for a church and they were surprised to see me back at work so soon. The only problem I had was I couldn't wear a bra for about three months. The incision area was very sensitive.


----------



## Addie

Well, the cake is out of the oven and cooling. Tomorrow I will frost it. I was going to make the cheesecake today also. But I am still trying to learn to not be so dang stubborn. I stopped and will do it tomorrow. I even turned off the light in the kitchen so I wouldn't be tempted to go out there and do just one more thing. And then another. I am done for the night.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> No, I have not and am not getting a flu shot.  My immune system is really low and in years when I have gotten the shot, I have gotten the flu very bad right after.  Last year I didn't get the shot (TB did) and I never even had a cold.  I have already had a couple of bouts of the flu and a cold, but am not going to risk having the shot again. I know I'm probably wrong.


I completely agree with you!  I had the flu shot 3 years in a row & each time I got sick so I haven't had one since 1989. 
Our cafe is inside a wellness center.  We are independent from the center.  They are making all employees & independent contractors get the flu shot. There are over 7,000+ employees.  I am way against it!  


I'm taking a break from all of the Christmas baking.  No desire to go back to it. Wish I could just stay on DC all night!


----------



## CatPat

I fell off my bike and Carl ran over my back with his bike's front tire and the chain cut into my back. I have 27 stitches and I have to take these painkillers and muscle relaxers that make me feel very odd. 

It wasn't his fault. Azia bolted after one of her cat friends in front of me, I swerved too sharply to try to miss hitting her, the bike went out from underneath me and Carl was right behind me to my left and was unable to stop in time. It's not Azia's fault either, poor little dog. She and this cat play all the time, taking turns chasing each other. They are very funny!

Carl picked me up and carried me home, and we got the bleeding controlled but he was too shaken up to drive so Gwen took Carl, Papa, and me to the emergency room where they fixed me. No one is mad at Carl or Azia. It was only an accident.

Gwen made a pressure bandage of Kotex pads and an Ace elastic wrap all the way around me. It was very tight, but the doctor complimented her for her resourcefulness.

It's very hard to move, for this is very sore. But I'm being taken care of so very well. Carl feels so very badly. I suppose I would feel badly also, but he couldn't avoid me.

I hate accidents. And I thought that Papa would be the first to fall off of a bike! 

Ha! That's funny!

Uck.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Cat!  Glad you're OK, and that your friends and family knew what to do!  Poor Carl, and poor you.

Heal well!  When it's all better, you might need to get a tattoo over the scar!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm watching the Saturday Night Live Christmas Special, as I must every year.  Such classics!  Looking forward to Shweatty Balls.


----------



## Addie

Oh my Cat. I hope this is not your way of practicing on how to get sutures.  Or maybe a yearly tradition of celebrating the holidays? That is not an American's idea of recreation. Maybe you and Carl need a three wheeler bicycle. Or maybe training wheels? 

Take care and rest. Let your body heal. And of course the meds are going to make you feel woozy. They are supposed to. That is what they are designed for.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs))) Cat. Heal quickly and feel better soon.


----------



## simonbaker

Take it easy for awhile Cat.  You want to be all healed up for Christmas, it's just a few short days away....


----------



## CatPat

Thank you all! I do hope all of you are doing better than I am. Luckily, classes are over so I don't have to sit there. 

Right now we're watching the original Addam's family episodes. These are so funny! It hurts to laugh, but these are so very good for me now.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I'm looking at the sun. I haven't seen it for a month. It looks different... probably because I don't remember it.



Big yellow thing in sky scares me


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> Well, the cake is out of the oven and cooling. Tomorrow I will frost it. I was going to make the cheesecake today also. But I am still trying to learn to not be so dang stubborn. I stopped and will do it tomorrow. I even turned off the light in the kitchen so I wouldn't be tempted to go out there and do just one more thing. And then another. I am done for the night.



When I was first retired, Addie, I found myself hurrying about little stuff.  I just kept reminding myself that I was retired, and that there was no hurry.  I still have to remind myself to relax and not hurry occasionally.  it helps, but even now, 5 years later, it still crops up sometimes..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Once there is no pain and you can walk around like you usually do, you will begin to get antsy. I say two and a half weeks and you will use the excuse of needing something at the store and swing by work while you are out. I was supposed to wait six to eight weeks after my open heart surgery. Four weeks was all I could stand. I went back to work.
> 
> Just don't forget that "three o'clock wall" that all surgical patients face. As a nurse you know it is very real. Just ask SimonBaker. She had a hard time getting past that. I personally think it is a residual effect of the anesthesia.



The surgeon said that if I really wanted to go back to work early, he would sign off on it, but only for half a day.  Heck, I can't drive for two weeks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Thank you all! I do hope all of you are doing better than I am. Luckily, classes are over so I don't have to sit there.
> 
> Right now we're watching the original Addam's family episodes. These are so funny! It hurts to laugh, but these are so very good for me now.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Take it easy and laugh loudly.  Laughter is good for healing.  Poor Carl and Aiza...they must feel terrible.  You do your best to make them laugh, too!

Hugs and Love,
Fiona


----------



## CatPat

Oh yes we are laughing! Here's what is so very funny about this:

Last night, Carl told me he loves me. I think I'm in love with him also, and I told him this. We hugged, and I got kissed. Carl is staying with us but we aren't doing anything wrong. He sleeps upstairs in the other guest room next to DA's bedroom. Mamma has been sleeping down here with me when Lakisha isn't spending the night here.

Today, he ran over me. On the way to the emergency room, I told Carl he had one h3ll of a way to show me his love. Papa laughed and said Carl was very bad at assassinations attempts. Gwen said (about that news story when the new wife pushed her new husband over a cliff) the next time Carl wants to kill me, he should at least find a good, steep hill to push me over.

I said Carl should have taken an insurance policy of me before trying to kill me, and Papa said this: "What makes you think he hasn't?" And he winked at Carl. Carl smiled at Papa and winked at him.

I'm sure some may be offended at this, and I apologize if anyone is. It was just very funny as I was being taken to the emergency room after being run over by my new boyfriend.

It's our way of making Carl understand this wasn't his fault. I do hope all of you see the humor in this, and won't mistake of this for my taking Vicodin and Soma.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> I'm sure some may be offended at this, and I apologize if anyone is. It was just very funny as I was being taken to the emergency room after being run over by my new boyfriend.
> 
> It's our way of making Carl understand this wasn't his fault......


I love your way of looking at things!  I'm pretty much a find-the-funny-side-person most of the time.  MOST of the time!  Then, as Snoopy sang in the musical "You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown"  "I feel every now and then that I have to bite someone!"   I hope you feel better soon, Cat.  And as far as us figuring these are your medicines talking?  Nah, you've been this way all along!  And we wouldn't have it any other way. 






Addie said:


> The "three o'clock wall" is when most post surgical  patients (regardless of what type of surgery) become extremely tired and in need of a nap. It strikes almost every patient of surgery...


News flash Addie:  You don't have to be recovering from surgery to want that 3:00PM nap.  Especially if you have a cat laying on you.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love your way of looking at things!  I'm pretty much a find-the-funny-side-person most of the time.  MOST of the time!  Then, as Snoopy sang in the musical "You're a Good Man, Charlie Brown"  "I feel every now and then that I have to bite someone!"   I hope you feel better soon, Cat.  And as far as us figuring these are your medicines talking?  Nah, you've been this way all along!  And we wouldn't have it any other way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *News flash Addie*:  You don't have to be recovering from surgery to want that 3:00PM nap.  Especially if you have a cat laying on you.



I take naps all times during the day. And I haven't had any surgery lately.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, my surgery was 5 years ago and I still take naps, anytime I can!


Before leaving the hospital, I had to demonstrate that I could walk up  and down stairs, get in and out of bed, etc.  That was to show that I  was allowed to go home.

I didn't HAVE to go to cardiac rehab, but I wanted to.  Since I exercise at home, I liked knowing that they were monitoring my heart while I exercised.  After that, I felt comfortable that I could also exercise at home and feel safe.  There were other patients who did not do as well.  They had to make them stop, and then called their doctor to let them know what was going on with the monitor.  Something wasn't looking right.  I went to cardiac rehab after getting a stent, too.  I enjoyed it.


----------



## Macgyver1968

It's funny how as kids...we were made to take naps when we didn't want to. (I wanna play!)  Now as adults, a nice little snooze midday is a wondrous joy.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Oh no Cat! I hope you feel  better soon!  Take it easy, and laugh lots  laughter is sometimes the best medicine!

I'm so glad you and Carl have spoken to each other, and that Mamma & Pappa Cat like him  You are a very sweet young lady, and deserve a nice young man.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

I'm taking it easy today. I am officially on holiday until Jan 6, and I slept in later than I have in ages! Usually up by shortly after 5, and I slept in until just before 9


----------



## pacanis

I'm getting ready to take a drive in the rain. Better than taking a drive in the snow I suppose. I need to pick up my pup's parvo vaccine at the vet and stop at a few other places.


----------



## Andy M.

In the middle of making a batch of oatmeal raisin cookies (with walnuts).

Chocolate chip cookies (with walnuts) next.  Either this afternoon or tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I are driving out to South Hill, VA, about two hours west of us, so I can have a pre-Christmas lunch with my mom, 2 aunts and cousin. Almost there!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> DH and I are driving out to South Hill, VA, about two hours west of us, so I can have a pre-Christmas lunch with my mom, 2 aunts and cousin. Almost there!


Have a great time.


----------



## Andy M.

The cookies are done and delicious.  Gotta love that Vanishing Oatmeal Cookies recipe from Quaker Oats.  It's the best.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> In the middle of making a batch of oatmeal raisin cookies (with walnuts).
> 
> Chocolate chip cookies (with walnuts) next. Either this afternoon or tomorrow.


 
That reminds me, I need to look for coconut cake mix.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That reminds me, I need to look for coconut cake mix.



Hmmmm, I mention two different kinds of cookies, neither of which contain coconut.  I never mention cake.  That reminds you to buy a coconut cake mix.


----------



## LPBeier

I am obeying orders (doesn't happen often )

We ended up in the ER yesterday thinking my kidney stones or infection were back. Thankfully it isn't kidney related at all.   However, they are thinking gallstones and I have to wait until Monday for an ultrasound, then to get in to see a surgeon so it probably won't happen until the new year.

 I am okay, but still in pain and TB has been home to look after me because it is a snow day and he is off work.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Hmmmm, I mention two different kinds of cookies, neither of which contain coconut.  I never mention cake.  That reminds you to buy a coconut cake mix.



I think he's thinking about making the cake mix cookies Katie posted recently.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am obeying orders (doesn't happen often )
> 
> We ended up in the ER yesterday thinking my kidney stones or infection were back. Thankfully it isn't kidney related at all.   However, they are thinking gallstones and I have to wait until Monday for an ultrasound, then to get in to see a surgeon so it probably won't happen until the new year.
> 
> I am okay, but still in pain and TB has been home to look after me because it is a snow day and he is off work.



I'm sorry to hear that, Laurie. I hope the pain gets better soon. I've had my gall bladder removed because of gallstones. Hurts a lot, but in my case, the pain subsided till I had the surgery. Take care.


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> The cookies are done and delicious.  Gotta love that Vanishing Oatmeal Cookies recipe from Quaker Oats.  It's the best.



Yum, Andy.  I just looked the recipe up and think I'll make some tomorrow, but I'll used dried cranberries or cherries instead of raisins.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> Yum, Andy.  I just looked the recipe up and think I'll make some tomorrow, but I'll used dried cranberries or cherries instead of raisins.



Katie, I've made these with dried cranberries (Craisins) and they are delicious.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> I think he's thinking about making the cake mix cookies Katie posted recently.


 
That's right. Just seeing the word cookie reminded me that I have everything except the mix. I can't even remember what I bought coconut for, but I have it!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Katie, I've made these with dried cranberries (Craisins) and they are delicious.



Chopped dates and walnuts are also nice,  a little grated orange peel doesn't hurt.

Fruitcake mix, candied fruit and peel, is also nice for the holidays or for cleaning out the pantry after the holidays. 

That classic recipe has endless variations.


----------



## Andy M.

I made them with raisins and walnuts.  I'm looking forward to dessert tonight.


----------



## simonbaker

Just popped a pizza in the oven.  Dh has to go back to work to bake 3,000 cookies soon.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> I can't even remember what I bought coconut for, but I have it!



How many times have I done that. Too funny.


----------



## CatPat

Uck.

My back is so very sore I haven't dressed today. I'm just wearing my Hello Kitty sleep pants and a t-shirt (but with bra and underwear) and my skunk socks. Moving in any way is very painful, and the bruising is really very bad! I am updated for my tetanus shot, as I was required to have one before coming to America.

Carl has been hovering over me like a drone zeroing in upon a target. I know he means very well, and he feels badly, but finally I told him not to do this. That drives me straight up into a tree. 

Some of you spoke of naps. I have had to take two of these today. I don't like these medicines, but they do help me become more comfortable. I Googled these medicines and both of these can be extremely addicting! I'm worried, so I'm not taking these so much as the directions indicate.

Carl was much calmer today, so I sent him and Mamma to the grocery store with a nice list. Mamma made my chicken soup tonight and I'll tell what else on the dinner topic.

It was very quiet today. Carl and Papa went to ride bikes with Azia, for the weather was very nice! They went out twice. Papa and Carl were so nice to do this for Azia, for she loves to run freely whenever she can.

I thank you all for your encouragement for me, and I'm very glad no one was offended at the humor I found in this. I'm worried about these addictive medicines and if any of you can help me with this, please tell me. 

I also thank you all for understanding that this was an accident and for supporting Carl of this. He was feeling very badly until today when I rolled up a magazine and swatted him on his shoulder and said to get over it. Men are very odd.

Lakisha is coming over tomorrow. She was very busy with her Mamma today. We're looking forward to this! Lakisha is so sweet!

Carl and I have banished Mamma and Papa to the upstairs so we are able to wrap their gifts, and I've taken a break from this to post. Carl says hello to everyone, and we both hope all of you are enjoying a nice evening as we are.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I think he's thinking about making the cake mix cookies Katie posted recently.



Katie said the Coconut Cake Mix is made by Hines.

Anytime I need a cake mix, I always buy Hines. And one more reason to go to them is that they have not taken away any of their product. If the recipe says it makes 24 cupcakes, you get 24 cupcakes. I have also found their mixes to be more moist than others. They also make so many different kinds of mixes. They have a very busy research kitchen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Some of you spoke of naps. I have had to take two of these today. I don't like these medicines, but they do help me become more comfortable. I Googled these medicines and both of these can be extremely addicting! I'm worried, so I'm not taking these so much as the directions indicate.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


<nursey hat on>

Pain talk!!!~Cat Dear!  The doctor gave you pain medicine to help you heal.  You will have stiff scars and take longer to heal if you do not take the pain medicine and you hurt, because you will not want to move.  Not moving can also cause you to develop pneumonia, take the pain medicine.  Go for walks and enjoy the fresh air.

I know they make you feel drowsy and woozy, but as long as you are not taking them for drowsy and woozy feelings but for pain...and stop taking them when you stop having pain, you will not become addicted.  

On a scale from 1 to 10, with 10 being the worst pain ever!!!! Where is your pain on that scale?  If it is 4 or over...TAKE the PAIN Medicine!!!  Over 4 and you start moving differently, not freely like you should be.  

Don't make me come beat you like I do my step-kids...

<nursey hat off>

Love you more,
Fiona


----------



## MammaCat

I'm sitting with Cat and Carl reading posts here. Speaking of cakes, Addie, Cat's favorite cake is an angel food cake. I'll be making this for her birthday on January 3. 

When my mother was in the USA, she bought an old 1961 Joy of Cooking cookbook. Cat and I share this now, and therein lies a wonderful angel food cake recipe, which I have always used.

Funny as I see these posts, Cat and I took a moment to thumb through this old cookbook, and we realized cooking has changed quite a bit since 1961. 

This has given us a lot to talk about. Cat said this: "No wonder good food and good cooking is a universal language, for it speaks to the heart...and the tummy."

It's late here. Everyone is abed but for Carl, Cat, and I. It certainly has been one of those days.

MammaCat


----------



## Addie

MammaCat said:


> I'm sitting with Cat and Carl reading posts here. Speaking of cakes, Addie, Cat's favorite cake is an angel food cake. I'll be making this for her birthday on January 3.
> 
> When my mother was in the USA, she bought an old 1961 Joy of Cooking cookbook. Cat and I share this now, and therein lies a wonderful angel food cake recipe, which I have always used.
> 
> Funny as I see these posts, Cat and I took a moment to thumb through this old cookbook, and we realized cooking has changed quite a bit since 1961.
> 
> This has given us a lot to talk about. Cat said this: "No wonder good food and good cooking is a universal language, for it speaks to the heart...and the tummy."
> 
> It's late here. Everyone is abed but for Carl, Cat, and I. It certainly has been one of those days.
> 
> MammaCat



The Joy of Cooking (JOC) is THE Bible of American cooking. When anyone asks what cookbook should I buy, we all recommend JOC. They constantly update and a new version comes out every 1.5 years. It is a valuable teaching tool for the new cook. 

My first husband was a professional chef. He had the original JOC. Right now Spike has it in storage. It has become very valuable. 

I sent Cat a private PM regarding her fear of becoming addicted to her pain pills. And PF addressed her fear also. She is going to be fine. Just make sure she takes little walks each day. Before  you know it she will be wanting to go bike riding again.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Yum, Andy.  I just looked the recipe up and think I'll make some tomorrow, but I'll used dried cranberries or cherries instead of raisins.



My daughter loves oatmeal cookies. And when I make them, I don't even have them printed out. I just keep the box of Quaker Oats in front of me on the counter and read the recipe off of it.

There is a reason that recipe has been America's favorite for all these years. It is just dang good! 

I put raisins in them for her and then make a simple glaze of 10X sugar and milk and drizzle it over the cookies.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <nursey hat on>
> 
> Pain talk!!!~Cat Dear!  The doctor gave you pain medicine to help you heal.  You will have stiff scars and take longer to heal if you do not take the pain medicine and you hurt, because you will not want to move.  Not moving can also cause you to develop pneumonia, take the pain medicine.  Go for walks and enjoy the fresh air.
> 
> I know they make you feel drowsy and woozy, but as long as you are not taking them for drowsy and woozy feelings but for pain...and stop taking them when you stop having pain, you will not become addicted.
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 10, with 10 being the worst pain ever!!!! Where is your pain on that scale?  If it is 4 or over...TAKE the PAIN Medicine!!!  Over 4 and you start moving differently, not freely like you should be.
> 
> Don't make me come beat you like I do my step-kids...
> 
> <nursey hat off>
> 
> Love you more,
> Fiona



Yeah Cat. I have had a beating or two from her. Not very good fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Yeah Cat. I have had a beating or two from her. Not very good fun!



Absolutely, I made her WANT those pain pills!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now I want antipasto...

10 Things We Love About Italy from The Perennial Plate on Vimeo


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> <nursey hat on>
> 
> Pain talk!!!~Cat Dear!  The doctor gave you pain medicine to help you heal.  You will have stiff scars and take longer to heal if you do not take the pain medicine and you hurt, because you will not want to move.  Not moving can also cause you to develop pneumonia, take the pain medicine.  Go for walks and enjoy the fresh air.
> 
> I know they make you feel drowsy and woozy, but as long as you are not taking them for drowsy and woozy feelings but for pain...and stop taking them when you stop having pain, you will not become addicted.
> 
> On a scale from 1 to 10, with 10 being the worst pain ever!!!! Where is your pain on that scale?  If it is 4 or over...TAKE the PAIN Medicine!!!  Over 4 and you start moving differently, not freely like you should be.
> 
> Don't make me come beat you like I do my step-kids...
> 
> <nursey hat off>
> 
> Love you more,
> Fiona



This is very awful pain. It is probably very much 9. The gash was very deep and showed my vertebra. I'm having troubles sleeping and only nap when I take these medicines. I'm trying to move as much as I can and although it hurts very much, I must keep moving as I can, when I'm not knocked out by these drugs. 

I'll take these, Ogress. I was worried of addiction, but I will take them as they are prescribed. It does make me feel better when I take them. But I hate that woozy, odd feeling I get. Carl told me there are some guys who buy this Vicodin on the street to get high of it. He said they enjoy the high feeling.

I can't imagine anyone wanting to feel woozy and very odd. I don't trust myself to drive my precious Joy because of this awful feeling. This is very hard to deal with.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> This is very awful pain. It is probably very much 9. The gash was very deep and showed my vertebra. I'm having troubles sleeping and only nap when I take these medicines. I'm trying to move as much as I can and although it hurts very much, I must keep moving as I can, when I'm not knocked out by these drugs.
> 
> I'll take these, Ogress. I was worried of addiction, but I will take them as they are prescribed. It does make me feel better when I take them. But I hate that woozy, odd feeling I get. Carl told me there are some guys who buy this Vicodin on the street to get high of it. He said they enjoy the high feeling.
> 
> I can't imagine anyone wanting to feel woozy and very odd. I don't trust myself to drive my precious Joy because of this awful feeling. This is very hard to deal with.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, I am sure you know this, but you CANNOT drive when you take your pain medications. It is against the law in every state. Joy will still be there when you are better. 

And don't even think of selling any of your medication on the street. Not unless you like the idea of being in jail. Those people Carl mentioned are drug addicts. You don't need anyone like that to associate with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

For now, take the pain pills on a schedule, once the pain lets up you can move them farther apart.  If the doctor said every 4 or 6 hours, take them every 4.  You also need the sleep they provide, not just naps.  When you hurt so bad, it takes so much longer to "catch up" with the pain relief.  Keeping on schedule, you don't have to play that "catch up" game and feel less pain for longer periods of time.

If I can get a 95 year old to take a walk on her new hip, we should be able to get you pain-free so you can function during the day and get rest/sleep at night.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I never said I would sell this. I never said I drove Joy today. I never said I was involved with drug addicts.
> 
> This discussion has ended.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I never did say you did say those words. I just want you to be aware! And I still luv ya!


----------



## CatPat

I understand. I'll take them as PF said, and Addie is correct.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> I never did say you did say those words. I just want you to be aware! And I still luv ya!



I understand. 

I do know ones of my age are a little different from me.

I still luv ya too, Addie. You are such a blessing.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

And by the way, I'm taking the pills as all of you have advised. I still feel woozy and odd.

Maybe I didn't pay the gravity bill, which is why I feel woozy and odd.

Uck.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> And by the way, I'm taking the pills as all of you have advised. I still feel woozy and odd.
> 
> Maybe I didn't pay the gravity bill, which is why I feel woozy and odd.
> 
> Uck.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, if  you knew anyone who knows me, the will tell you I born woozy. And I haven't changed yet.


----------



## Addie

Every month I get a newsletter from the Administrator of our family tree. She lets us know who is having a birthday each month. I just had to notify her that one of my uncles is dead. He is not 108 years old. In fact he died in his late fifties. But I do have two grandkids that are in their late 20's this month. And they are two of the younger ones. I have a few in their thirties. Late thirties! YIKE!


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, if  you knew anyone who knows me, the will tell you I born woozy. And I haven't changed yet.



Good. I like you very much, so perhaps woozy is a compliment to me.

Right now, I'm taking my woozy self off to bed. These medicines are very odd and they make me feel very strange and sleepy.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> Good. I like you very much, so perhaps woozy is a compliment to me.
> 
> Right now, I'm taking my woozy self off to bed. These medicines are very odd and they make me feel very strange and sleepy.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Good night and remember, while you are sleeping, your body is resting and healing itself. You will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Every month I get a newsletter from the Administrator of our family tree. She lets us know who is having a birthday each month. I just had to notify her that one of my uncles is dead. He is not 108 years old. In fact he died in his late fifties. But I do have two grandkids that are in their late 20's this month. And they are two of the younger ones. I have a few in their thirties. Late thirties! YIKE!


My mother's youngest brother (in other words my uncle) who died 2 years ago would have been a great grandfather if he had lived.  I was at his wedding when I was 3. Evie, his great grand-daughter is 6 months old.

 Frightening, isn't it. 

Mind you, in the scheme of things I could be a great grandma and I'm only 64. (And if any sweet young things are reading this don't you dare boggle at "only 64"  )


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> The cookies are done and delicious. Gotta love that Vanishing Oatmeal Cookies recipe from Quaker Oats. It's the best.


Well where's the recipe then! We have QO here but I've not seen a recipe on the packet. (Which isn't surprising as I don't buy QO. I buy the organic ones from Mornflake.)

 I'll swop you my "Ginger Oaties" recipe. The recipe says "Jumbo" (ie whole) oats but QO will do only the cookies may not be as crisp.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I reached a milestone today. I have lived here for seven years. When I moved in, I brought with me a roll of Cut Rite wax paper. I had it for a couple of years when I was living at my daughter's house before here.
> 
> I FINALLY reached the end of the roll. I only use it mostly to sift out flour and other baking stuff and then just use it as a funnel to add to the bowl.


I have just finished a bottle of *gravy browning which I bought when I moved into the first house I bought in 1984.

*If you don't have it where you are gravy browning is basically burnt sugar caramel syrupy liquid and used buy the drop to give colour to pale "pour on" gravy served with "red" meat (or anything that needs a bit of brown colouring). I only use it when I have visitors.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My other choice was a $600 espresso machine Shrek gave me a stack of catalogs and said, "Whatever you want, Babe!"


Where did you get Shrek from and have they got any left?


----------



## Mad Cook

bakechef said:


> He sure will be, he's on a 3 week vacation (just because he can), that stinker!
> 
> If it makes you feel better Addie, not too long ago, I poured iced tea into my cereal!


Just before I moved from the old house to here I found myself half way up the stairs with a jug of milk in my hand. 

 Hmm? 

 Went back to the fridge and found my make-up bag in the milk compartment!


----------



## Mad Cook

CatPat said:


> Good. I like you very much, so perhaps woozy is a compliment to me.
> 
> Right now, I'm taking my woozy self off to bed. These medicines are very odd and they make me feel very strange and sleepy.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


I've only just found your message about your accident. I hope you're feeling a bit better now. Keep taking the pills - they'll do you good. 

Pain killers often make you a bit dozy. It shows they're doing their job.


----------



## Mad Cook

I've spent the morning wrapping presents. I've been putting it off and putting it off but can't do so any longer. I'm off to my aunt's on Monday morning to spend Christmas with 4 generations of the family - 11 of us counting the latest baby. I'm really looking forward to it. 

 I'd enjoy giving you a rundown of the characters who will be there but one of my cousins "lurks" on this site and I don't want to offend anyone!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now I want antipasto...
> 
> 10 Things We Love About Italy from The Perennial Plate on Vimeo



Me, too.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> Good. I like you very much, so perhaps woozy is a compliment to me.
> 
> Right now, I'm taking my woozy self off to bed. These medicines are very odd and they make me feel very strange and sleepy.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I'm sorry about the accident and that you're in pain. The medicines do make you feel sleepy, so why are you up at 4 a.m.?  Listen to your body, and PF and you will be better soon. Take care.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Well where's the recipe then! We have QO here but I've not seen a recipe on the packet. (Which isn't surprising as I don't buy QO. I buy the organic ones from Mornflake.)
> 
> I'll swop you my "Ginger Oaties" recipe. The recipe says "Jumbo" (ie whole) oats but QO will do only the cookies may not be as crisp.



Since I can't show the original recipe here I will send it to you in a private pm. Give me time to look it up, copy, paste and send it on its way. About ten minutes.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I have just finished a bottle of *gravy browning which I bought when I moved into the first house I bought in 1984.
> 
> *If you don't have it where you are gravy browning is basically burnt sugar caramel syrupy liquid and used buy the drop to give colour to pale "pour on" gravy served with "red" meat (or anything that needs a bit of brown colouring). I only use it when I have visitors.



It is great in beef stew. Give the gravy a nice glossy look and it does add flavor. I use it all the time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Well where's the recipe then! We have QO here but I've not seen a recipe on the packet. (Which isn't surprising as I don't buy QO. I buy the organic ones from Mornflake.)
> 
> I'll swop you my "Ginger Oaties" recipe. The recipe says "Jumbo" (ie whole) oats but QO will do only the cookies may not be as crisp.



Everything is online, MC: http://www.quakeroats.com/cooking-and-recipe/vanishing-oatmeal-raisin-cookies.aspx

I made these the other day for DH and only used 2 cups of oats. The dough is so stiff, I had a hard time mixing it. But DH loves them


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Well where's the recipe then! We have QO here but I've not seen a recipe on the packet. (Which isn't surprising as I don't buy QO. I buy the organic ones from Mornflake.)
> 
> I'll swop you my "Ginger Oaties" recipe. The recipe says "Jumbo" (ie whole) oats but QO will do only the cookies may not be as crisp.



The recipe is usually under the lid. And you should have it. I have sent it on its way to you. Right from the QO site. You might try adding dried cranberries to them also. Happy Baking!! And Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Me, too.



+1. I forgot to eat yesterday and now I want some pasta with parmesan galore on it. Why not for breakfast?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Everything is online, MC: Vanishing Oatmeal Raisin Cookies - Recipe | Quakeroats.com
> 
> I made these the other day for DH and only used 2 cups of oats. The dough is so stiff, I had a hard time mixing it. But DH loves them



It is a very stiff dough. Not for arthritic hands. But so worth the effort! I only use three cups. And I use the dried cranberries instead of the raisins. I always have the berries on hand, very seldom the raisins. It think it is a tie between chocolate chip and QO oatmeal cookies as America's favorite.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> My mother's youngest brother (in other words my uncle) who died 2 years ago would have been a great grandfather if he had lived.  I was at his wedding when I was 3. Evie, his great grand-daughter is 6 months old.
> 
> Frightening, isn't it.
> 
> Mind you, in the scheme of things I could be a great grandma and I'm only 64. (And if any sweet young things are reading this don't you dare boggle at "only 64"  )



I presently have I think six great grandchildren. My oldest granddaughter is fast approaching 40. My oldest great granddaughter is in her late teens. Old enough to make me a great, great grandmother. All total there are (I think) 18 grand and great children. I no longer try to keep track. Just too dang many.


----------



## pacanis

I made the mistake of opening up one of those decorative canisters someone brought me.
So right now I am eating three different kinds of popcorn


----------



## Addie

Finally, we have a "Help I have fallen" system that will actually work. Up to now I have had to call on my cell phone. They in turn have to connect me to the Boston 911 line. Precious seconds lost.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely, I made her WANT those pain pills!!!




I ALWAYS want them but can't get them.  I think there's a reason for that!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I made the mistake of opening up one of those decorative canisters someone brought me.
> So right now I am eating three different kinds of popcorn




I love that popcorn!  And I like to use the empty canisters to store yarn.

All this talk of coconut reminds me I have to make some cookies to use up mine.  DH heard that coconut is good for you, so he bought 2 bags of sweetened coconut, then he remembered he doesn't like coconut.  So now I will use it up making cookies he doesn't like.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely, I made her WANT those pain pills!!!



She did such a good job that I have a lot to do today. So I took one before I even started. I will take a second one two hours later. What I love about taking them is the effect they have on me. I get super energized and can work for hours. No naps needed.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> I love that popcorn! And I like to use the empty canisters to store yarn.
> 
> All this talk of coconut reminds me I have to make some cookies to use up mine. DH heard that coconut is good for you, so he bought 2 bags of sweetened coconut, then he remembered he doesn't like coconut. So now I will use it up making cookies he doesn't like.


 
It's really good popcorn.
I've always been a bit skeptical of pre-made or store bought popcorn, but this tastes like it was just popped. I just wish the caramel corn had some peanuts with it


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I love that popcorn!  And I like to use the empty canisters to store yarn.



I  have one that my office received as a gift one year - we divided up the popcorn but since DH and I don't eat it, I got to keep the container. I keep my baking supplies in it, so I can find them all when I need them.


----------



## Macgyver1968

I'm just sitting here...smelling the fresh baked cookies and looking at my finger

*IMPORTANT SAFTEY TIP:

*Never chop cranberries with a super sharp knife after knocking back the better part of a pint of vodka.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> I love that popcorn!  And I like to use the empty canisters to store yarn...





GotGarlic said:


> I  have one that my office received as a gift one year - we divided up the popcorn but since DH and I don't eat it, I got to keep the container. I keep my baking supplies in it, so I can find them all when I need them.




I think the containers are more coveted than the popcorn.


----------



## Addie

Usually when I cook meat, that is all I make. But today I want something to go with the chicken legs. So I am making a small helping of potato salad. Only this time I will use the Hidden Valley regular dressing with bacon instead of mayonnaise. It should be good. Who says you have to be in season to eat foods you love. Potato will have to serve as my carb and veggie.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a beautiful day so DH and I are on our way to the last downtown farmers market of the season. I'm going to stock up on veggies.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> It's a beautiful day so DH and I are on our way to the last downtown farmers market of the season. I'm going to stock up on veggies.



Oh how I envy you. Our closest farmers market is across the harbor in another section of Boston. We had one, one year, but it never came back the next.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Oh how I envy you. Our closest farmers market is across the harbor in another section of Boston. We had one, one year, but it never came back the next.



I also bought a freshly baked baguette and a candied ginger-lemon-pecan scone from a local bakery and fresh mozzarella made this morning by a local restaurant. I love our market


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I also bought a freshly baked baguette and a candied ginger-lemon-pecan scone from a local bakery and fresh mozzarella made this morning by a local restaurant. I love our market



It's on the sidewalk outside the courtyard of the art & cultural center, which is in the original courthouse building from the 1750s. So cool


----------



## Addie

Right now my butt is very sore. And all from kicking myself. Why oh why did I tell my daughter I would make desserts for Christmas dinner? 

A couple of days ago I was checking to make sure I had everything I would need for the chocolate chip cheesecake. I knew I had the cream cheese. But for the life of me I couldn't find it. So I had Spike pick me up some more. He brought me only two. I needed three. So I hunt for a recipe that can be adjusted. I have a smaller spring form pan that an adjusted recipe will fit in.  I found one, and it called for five eighths of a 14 ounce can of sweetened condensed milk. Huh? Math is not my best subject. In fact it is not my subject in any manner. Still haven't figured it out. The original recipe called for an Oreo crust for the bottom only. The smaller recipe called to have the crust go up the sides. So I mixed the crust for the smaller one. 

Then today I find the missing cream cheese. I had put it in the drawer so The Pirate wouldn't touch it. Good! Now I can make the big one and use the whole can of milk. No measuring out five eighths. I have the crust mixed, but not enough to go up the sides, but too much for the bottom. The bottom is going to get a much thicker crust than the recipe calls for. I am tired of all these problems making something for someone who doesn't even care.  It is for my grandson. I got a bit ticked off last year when he demanded it for Christmas. A simple "Please" would have been nice.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> It's on the sidewalk outside the courtyard of the art & cultural center, which is in the original courthouse building from the 1750s. So cool
> 
> View attachment 20194



  Life is not fair! 

Most of old Boston is built of red brick. The old courthouse in Cambridge is the ugliest red brick you can imagine. A beautiful building inside, but the outside has got to go!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Life is not fair!
> 
> Most of old Boston is built of red brick. The old courthouse in Cambridge is the ugliest red brick you can imagine. A beautiful building inside, but the outside has got to go!



I kinda like the old red brick, although our downtown has been "revitalized," so there are various types of buildings now. But here's a better pic of the courthouse. The Artisans booth there is Artisans Bakery & Cafe where I bought the baguette and scone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> Where did you get Shrek from and have they got any left?



I found him in Wyoming and sorry, his brothers are married.


----------



## CatPat

That's a very nice building! How old is it?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I made the mistake of opening up one of those decorative canisters someone brought me.
> So right now I am eating three different kinds of popcorn



Shrek loves those things.  He buys three or four of them every Christmas.  I have so many of those tins and he gets the big ones.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found him in Wyoming and sorry, his brothers are married.



Well, if I can't make a go of it in Canada, I am heading out west.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> That's a very nice building! How old is it?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



It was built in 1846. Here's some info on the history from Wikipedia:



> Portsmouth is located on the western side of the Elizabeth River directly across from the City of Norfolk. In 1620, the future site of Portsmouth was recognized as suitable shipbuilding location by John Wood, a shipbuilder, who petitioned King James I of England for a land grant. The surrounding area was soon settled as a plantation community.[4]
> 
> Portsmouth was founded by Colonel William Crawford, a wealthy merchant and ship owner, who dedicated the four corners of High and Court streets for a church, a market, a courthouse, and a jail. It was established as a town in 1752 by an act of the Virginia General Assembly and was named for Portsmouth, England.



The city employs a man named Eric Price to portray Col. Crawford at public events, including the farmer's market. He's sort of a town mascot  Someone interviewed him last summer and he talked about the market and the town: 

Colonel Crawford - YouTube

Portsmouth, VA, also hosts the longest running annual Memorial Day Parade: http://hamptonroads.com/2012/05/portsmouth-hosts-nations-oldest-annually-held-memorial-day-parade

We're very historically and patriotically minded here


----------



## taxlady

We have a so-called farmer's market, almost no farmers. The fruit and vegis are not top quality and aren't necessarily local. On top of that, the prices aren't very good.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> We have a so-called farmer's market, almost no farmers. The fruit and vegis are not top quality and aren't necessarily local. On top of that, the prices aren't very good.



 I'm sorry to hear that. There's only one farmer at our market, but they have three tents worth of space for their wares. They're 60 miles away in Elizabeth City, NC, but 100 miles is considered local by the organization Buy Fresh/Buy Local. We also have a beef and poultry vendor, a fish vendor, breads, crafts, etc. An Italian restaurant brings fresh mozzarella and pasta sauces and today they had crab soup. 

This is a list of the vendors we had this week: This week

And these are the veggies I bought today, for $16. See how huge the carrots are!?!  I put a pen in there for scale. I'm planning at least one stew for next week.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. There's only one farmer at our market, but they have three tents worth of space for their wares. They're 60 miles away in Elizabeth City, NC, but 100 miles is considered local by the organization Buy Fresh/Buy Local. We also have a beef and poultry vendor, a fish vendor, breads, crafts, etc. An Italian restaurant brings fresh mozzarella and pasta sauces and today they had crab soup.
> 
> This is a list of the vendors we had this week: This week
> 
> And these are the veggies I bought today, for $16. See how huge the carrots are!?!  I put a pen in there for scale. I'm planning at least one stew for next week.


Nice 

When I say not local, I'm talking about stuff from California, garlic from China,...


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the grocery store and realized I forgot to look for the cake mix. doo-doo.
I did pick up a nice prime delmonico for dinner tonight. So no cookies for me, but I'll have a nice dinner. This baby is going on the SJ. I had to get more charcoal while I was out, too.


----------



## taxlady

I had to babysit the washing machine. It was having balance issues with the spin cycle. It eventually got it worked out. Laundry is now in the dryer.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. There's only one farmer at our market, but they have three tents worth of space for their wares. They're 60 miles away in Elizabeth City, NC, but 100 miles is considered local by the organization Buy Fresh/Buy Local. We also have a beef and poultry vendor, a fish vendor, breads, crafts, etc. An Italian restaurant brings fresh mozzarella and pasta sauces and today they had crab soup.
> 
> This is a list of the vendors we had this week: This week
> 
> And these are the veggies I bought today, for $16. See how huge the carrots are!?!  I put a pen in there for scale. I'm planning at least one stew for next week.



Sounds like you consider $16.00 a great price.  It seems like you're paying a hefty premium to buy local.  Did you drive 120 miles round trip to buy these veggies?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like you consider $16.00 a great price.  It seems like you're paying a hefty premium to buy local.  Did you drive 120 miles round trip to buy these veggies?



No. As I said, the farmer sets up three tents at the market downtown, about two miles from my house. After the market closes at 1pm, he sells more veggies to local restaurants. 

I do consider it worthwhile. The groceries are just part of the whole experience. I saw and talked to some friends - two of whom are the farmer and his wife - and I'm supporting small local businesses like the bakery and the restaurant. I like that


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the store were we bought some sidewalk salt. We still have lots of ice on the driveway and sidewalks and we are expecting up to 8 inches of snow tonight. 

I finally got done wrapping all of the Christmas presents. Gosh, that is a great feeling.

 I am  sure we will be snowed in tomorrow so I think it will be a great day to bake cookies and make fudge.


----------



## taxlady

We're on the bus on our way to meet friends
eat Chinese food at a hole in the wall restaurant called Lotus Blue. They make wonderful food. 

I'm posting from the website from my phone. I can't figure out how to post in the updated DC app.


----------



## LPBeier

Have fun Taxy! I have trouble with the phone app too.

 I am resting after making another batch of triple chip cookies.  The first batch ended up going to TB's work because he forgot to tell me there was a potluck for the driver's and he needed to take something.  This was at midnight the day I made them (for gifts) and he leaves for work at 7 am! Now half of this batch went to my neighbours but I planned it that way 

 I also went shopping for things I can eat on a gallstone diet - veggies, some fruit, salad, lite foods with no fats.


----------



## CarolPa

What are those 4 dark items next to the garlic?


----------



## Zhizara

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from the store were we bought some sidewalk salt. We still have lots of ice on the driveway and sidewalks and we are expecting up to 8 inches of snow tonight.
> 
> I finally got done wrapping all of the Christmas presents. Gosh, that is a great feeling.
> 
> I am  sure we will be snowed in tomorrow so I think it will be a great day to bake cookies and make fudge.



Sorry you're snowed in, Katie.  New Orleans has weird weather.  It went from very chilly last week to in the high 70s this week.  It's almost hot enough to turn on the AC, but it's lots better than being stuck in your home, especially if there's that one thing you need.

Chin up, friend.  This too shall pass.  Today being the longest day of the year means it will only get better.  8" Yikes!


----------



## CarolPa

I thought today is the shortest day of the year.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> My daughter loves oatmeal cookies. And when I make them, I don't even have them printed out. I just keep the box of Quaker Oats in front of me on the counter and read the recipe off of it.
> 
> There is a reason that recipe has been America's favorite for all these years. It is just dang good!
> 
> I put raisins in them for her and then make a simple glaze of 10X sugar and milk and drizzle it over the cookies.




I have a nice tip for oatmeal cookies, that would probably work for other cookies too.  A recipe makes so many, so when I make them, I put some of the dough in plastic ice cube trays and freeze them.  After they are frozen, I pop them out and put them in plastic bags in quantities of 12.  When we want fresh cookies, I just put them on a baking sheet and bake according to the recipe.  I give bags of these to my DIL so when she and my grandson want cookies, she feels like she baked them. LOL  Usually she buys refrigerated cookie dough, and these from the home made dough are so much better.


----------



## Zhizara

Oops, CarolPa.  that is what I meant.  Must have been a Freudian slip wishing for the longer days of summer.


----------



## pacanis

Or you could have meant the longest night ;^)

Carol, do those need to thaw before you bake them?


----------



## LPBeier

It's okay Z.  I am in the same mode.  Yesterday I went out in open toed sandals and no coat/sweater to get the mail....forgetting it was snowing


----------



## LPBeier

It's 3:00 and the robot vacuum has started.  This means I have to move things out of it's way and contend with a 60 lb "lap dog" on my knee who is scared of the thing.   This goes on every day, but it is sure helping with the carpets.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Or you could have meant the longest night ;^)
> 
> Carol, do those need to thaw before you bake them?




No, they go right on the baking sheet frozen.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> It's 3:00 and the robot vacuum has started.  This means I have to move things out of it's way and contend with a 60 lb "lap dog" on my knee who is scared of the thing.   This goes on every day, but it is sure helping with the carpets.




I always wanted on of those, but since I had my surgery 5 years ago my husband had been doing the vacuuming.  The doctor told me not to run the vacuum.  My husband didn't realize that he meant "until you are healed."  He thought he meant forever.  Shhhhh  Don't tell him!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

Zhizara said:


> Oops, CarolPa.  that is what I meant.  Must have been a Freudian slip wishing for the longer days of summer.




It's probably the longest day today in Australia.  It's 5 O'clock Somewhere.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> No, they go right on the baking sheet frozen.


 
Thanks


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> I always wanted on of those, but since I had my surgery 5 years ago my husband had been doing the vacuuming. The doctor told me not to run the vacuum. My husband didn't realize that he meant "until you are healed." He thought he meant forever. Shhhhh Don't tell him! LOL



 I love it! and will never tell!

 Mine actually is a forever thing and TB has been doing it faithfully for years and decided to get some items that would "make MY life easier"


----------



## simonbaker

Another birthday come & gone.  I'm 53 today. It's true when you get older the time starts going faster.  We just got home. We went to a nice Italian place for supper. Relaxing in my new fuzzy pj's & slippers.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Another birthday come & gone.  I'm 53 today. It's true when you get older the time starts going faster.  We just got home. We went to a nice Italian place for supper. Relaxing in my new fuzzy pj's & slippers.



Oh, no, did we miss your birthday, SB?  Facepalm.  Happy Birthday!

Off to fix this.


----------



## LPBeier

Codeine can be such a wonderful thing.  Who would have figured I could bake 8 dozen (2 batches) of cookies, clean the living room and kitchen, go shopping and make TB's lunch all the while feeling the pain from what may or may not be gall bladder.  I hate taking extra medication, specially narcotics, but I have to say that with my chronic pain, the Emtec (like Tylenol 3 except without caffeine which gives me migraines) is the only thing keeping me from crying like a baby.  And I am not one to show much of my pain.

The cookies are for gifts for people who have helped me out - like my neighbour who comes over once in awhile and cleans my bathrooms and her daughter entertains the animals for me.  Another neighbour who takes me shopping and when I can't go, shops for me.  I don't really feel a few cookies is enough, but it is all I can do right now. They aren't even fancy Christmas cookies.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Codeine can be such a wonderful thing.  Who would have figured I could bake 8 dozen (2 batches) of cookies, clean the living room and kitchen, go shopping and make TB's lunch all the while feeling the pain from what may or may not be gall bladder.  I hate taking extra medication, specially narcotics, but I have to say that with my chronic pain, the Emtec (like Tylenol 3 except without caffeine which gives me migraines) is the only thing keeping me from crying like a baby.  And I am not one to show much of my pain.
> 
> The cookies are for gifts for people who have helped me out - like my neighbour who comes over once in awhile and cleans my bathrooms and her daughter entertains the animals for me.  Another neighbour who takes me shopping and when I can't go, shops for me.  I don't really feel a few cookies is enough, but it is all I can do right now. They aren't even fancy Christmas cookies.


I'm sure the cookies and the thought will be appreciated.

Codeine is lovely pain reliever. I get the one with ASA, because Tylenol doesn't work on me. I appreciate the fact that we can buy it over the counter here in Canada. In Denmark you can get codeine/ASA or codeine/acetaminophen, with no caffeine over the counter. If you want caffeine in it, you need a 'script. I thought that was kinda funny.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks for the encouragement Taxy.  I have been putting down "caffeine" as an allergy and explaining that I can't use T3 because of it but most doctors prescribe it anyway or they say that Emtec is exactly the same thing.  So from now on I am going to put both caffeine and Tylenol 3 down as allergies.  We will see what happens then. But I have my bottle of Emtec, my heating pad and my furkids to keep me company while I can't sleep.  I will probably get through at least the first two "Santa Clause" movies tonight. I am half way through No. 1 so far.  Love the classics this time of year.  I also have 3 versions of Scrooge, Scrooged, It's a Wonderful Life" and The Christmas Story on the PVR.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Thanks for the encouragement Taxy.  I have been putting down "caffeine" as an allergy and explaining that I can't use T3 because of it but most doctors prescribe it anyway or they say that Emtec is exactly the same thing.  So from now on I am going to put both caffeine and Tylenol 3 down as allergies.  We will see what happens then. But I have my bottle of Emtec, my heating pad and my furkids to keep me company while I can't sleep.  I will probably get through at least the first two "Santa Clause" movies tonight. I am half way through No. 1 so far.  Love the classics this time of year.  I also have 3 versions of Scrooge, Scrooged, It's a Wonderful Life" and The Christmas Story on the PVR.



I can't sleep either. I'm sorry you are having a bad time. You are in my thoughts tonight and I do wish you the very best.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> I can't sleep either. I'm sorry you are having a bad time. You are in my thoughts tonight and I do wish you the very best.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Cat, you are such a sweetheart.  I wish we were closer - we could keep each other company when we are hurting and can't sleep.  I loved reading about you and Carl and your new found feelings of love.  I remember when those started with my TB.  He was and always will be my best friend. That is often the best basis for a relationship.  Though sometimes it can be hard too.  I wish you both the best as you go down this path in your lives.


----------



## Addie

I have the wreath cake frosted and most of the green coconut on it. I am getting sleepy and will finish it tomorrow. 

Today, I made the potato salad and baked the chicken thighs instead of frying them. I ate the salad, and the chicken is sitting in the fridge. I will make chicken salad for a sandwich with them. I have noticed some weight loss. I know it is because I am not eating right again. I just have no appetite. No foods really appeal to me.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I totally understand about foods not appealing to you.  Lately I have been forcing down the basics and now that I can only eat non-fat foods it is almost a relief because I don't want them anyway.  Are you able to eat fruit?  I find when I can't eat other things, fruit helps a lot.

I don't want to see you lose too much more weight.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Cat, you are such a sweetheart.  I wish we were closer - we could keep each other company when we are hurting and can't sleep.  I loved reading about you and Carl and your new found feelings of love.  I remember when those started with my TB.  He was and always will be my best friend. That is often the best basis for a relationship.  Though sometimes it can be hard too.  I wish you both the best as you go down this path in your lives.



I thank you so very much! You are also such a precious soul and a sweetheart for me. I will always think of you.

Did you feel the same with TB? I spoke to Mamma and Papa of these feelings today. I have a very odd sparky feeling in my heart for him. They think I'm in love also. 

Mamma and Papa have both told me they are each others' best friends, and Papa said we are on to a very good start. Mamma and Papa are so very close to each other. 

Love,
Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> What are those 4 dark items next to the garlic?



Purple Peruvian potatoes. I already have some small yellow potatoes;  DH and I like to have a roasted  potato medley sometimes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I have the wreath cake frosted and most of the green coconut on it. I am getting sleepy and will finish it tomorrow.
> 
> Today, I made the potato salad and baked the chicken thighs instead of frying them. I ate the salad, and the chicken is sitting in the fridge. I will make chicken salad for a sandwich with them. I have noticed some weight loss. I know it is because I am not eating right again. I just have no appetite. No foods really appeal to me.



I keep some Ensure in the fridge for times when I have trouble eating. A chocolate or vanilla shake hits the spot and gives you the nutrition you need


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I keep some Ensure in the fridge for times when I have trouble eating. A chocolate or vanilla shake hits the spot and gives you the nutrition you need



Good idea, a High Protein Boost is even better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I Am a Princess - YouTube


----------



## pacanis

My thoughts last night came true. The trickle in my basement turned into a lake. I just finished hooking up another sump pump. One was not enough. I lost a lot of paper towels I had stocked up on. The coolers they were on became buoyant, but not balanced enough to keep them from toppling into the water. I hate wet basements.
Watching Netflix now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dang, sorry Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Fi. The water had held off long wnough I thought I'd get lucky. I should have known better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No indoor skate rink???


----------



## pacanis

Too many obstacles.


----------



## Andy M.

Water in the basement really sucks.  I've been through it several times in different homes.  It never gets better.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Codeine can be such a wonderful thing.  Who would have figured I could bake 8 dozen (2 batches) of cookies, clean the living room and kitchen, go shopping and make TB's lunch all the while feeling the pain from what may or may not be gall bladder.  I hate taking extra medication, specially narcotics, but I have to say that with my chronic pain, the Emtec (like Tylenol 3 except without caffeine which gives me migraines) is the only thing keeping me from crying like a baby.  And I am not one to show much of my pain.
> 
> The cookies are for gifts for people who have helped me out - like my neighbour who comes over once in awhile and cleans my bathrooms and her daughter entertains the animals for me.  Another neighbour who takes me shopping and when I can't go, shops for me.  I don't really feel a few cookies is enough, but it is all I can do right now. They aren't even fancy Christmas cookies.


You are such a nice person for baking for everyone in your life.  I'm sure that fancy doesn't matter.  Your heart is in the right place.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## pacanis

Well the extra pump made the difference. The waters ahve subsided. Hopefully my water heater will dry out enough to light it again soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Well the extra pump made the difference. The waters ahve subsided. Hopefully my water heater will dry out enough to light it again soon.



What a bummer. The water table is too high here to have basements, for the most part. There are a few, but they get wet regularly. We have a crawl space.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, I am so sorry for your troubles.  Floods of any kind are no fun.  Didn't the paper towels soak any of the water up for you?  (Sorry, had to do it )
But seriously, My thoughts are with you.


----------



## LPBeier

I had a rough night and got to bed about an hour before TB got up for work.  I just woke up a little bit ago and was still feeling woozy and sore.  So, it was that more special when I rounded the corner and saw my colourful snowflake lights hung up above the sliding glass doors.  

TB has been meaning to do it but hasn't had the time.  He has very little of it in the morning, but took a few minutes to hang those lights because he knew they would cheer me up and they did.


----------



## pacanis

Laurie, you might be surprised to know just how heavy an eight pack of Brawny paper towels can get!

I've got a fan on the water heater now. It's one of those piezo push button ignition ones. I can't even see where the pilot light is or if I am getting spark. Stupid thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Water heaters aren't normally known for their intelligence, Pac.  They're slightly lower than toaster ovens.

Flooded basements are a royal PITB.  We were up for days some years ago when ours flooded.


----------



## bakechef

Our water heater is getting replaced in January as long as it holds out that long.  It's not leaking, but it's at least 13 years old and I worry that it is going to fail.  I just figure I'd worry less if I just replaced it.


----------



## bethzaring

Just got back from a swim, had a fried egg sandwich and will head out to my sisters house.  We are all going to a performance of Handel's Messiah by the local community chorus.  This year it is a sing-a-long.


----------



## pacanis

I'm on my third heater in 12 years. And I am seriously re-thinking the piezo ignition. I like to see what's going on in there, not rely on a light to tell me if it's lit.


----------



## pacanis

I just pulled the burner section out of my water heater. The sparker is sparking, so it must have a gas problem. Maybe something is telling the gas valve not to open. So now I have the fan blowing more directly inside to hopefull "fix" it. I won't be a happy camper if I don't have hot water tomorrow morning. Just letting everybody know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Just got back from a swim, had a fried egg sandwich and will head out to my sisters house.  We are all going to a performance of Handel's Messiah by the local community chorus.  This year it is a sing-a-long.



That sounds like fun, Beth!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just pulled the burner section out of my water heater. The sparker is sparking, so it must have a gas problem. Maybe something is telling the gas valve not to open. So now I have the fan blowing more directly inside to hopefull "fix" it. I won't be a happy camper if I don't have hot water tomorrow morning. Just letting everybody know.



So mushroom cloud from your end of the country is you, not an attack?


----------



## LPBeier

I just got off the phone with one of my Dad's friends.  She and her husband lived in the same building as my parents and they did a lot together.  When both Dad and Peg lost their spouses, they because "companions".  They never moved in together but Peg would cook for Dad and he would take her out for dinner.  

She moved to the island around the same time Dad moved in with us - they were both not able to look after themselves any more and moved in with family.

She asked me about a Vancouver legend, Dal Richards - a band leader and musician extraordinaire.  She said his radio program wasn't on any more.  I looked it up and it is now on his website.  The current version is Christmas music and I realized how much I missed listening to the show with Dad.  Dal talks about all history of the songs and singers.  I have to admit I have a few tears rolling down my face - a beautiful memory of time with Dad while he could still enjoy his love for music.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So mushroom cloud from your end of the country is you, not an attack?


 
LOL, you are really on your game, Princess!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So mushroom cloud from your end of the country is you, not an attack?


 
You never know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's all I'm on...got done folding the laundry and couldn't believe Shrek only wore one pair of socks in three weeks...and where were my work underthings???  I had forgotten the whites in a washer.  Duh!!!  An extra 30 minutes I won't get back, wouldn't have been so bad if I hadn't already packed up my book and the quarters in the first basket out in the car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> You never know.



Well, don't shoot it, you might catch a ricochet.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, at least you washed the laundry.  TB was looking for a new uniform for today and said he couldn't find one.  I said they were in the dryer. It turns out I put his load in the washer, forgot to turn them on and then put the dry dirty clothes into the dryer and turned it on.

Okay, I was coming off of morphine and still in pain!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> PF, at least you washed the laundry.  TB was looking for a new uniform for today and said he couldn't find one.  I said they were in the dryer. It turns out I put his load in the washer, forgot to turn them on and then put the dry dirty clothes into the dryer and turned it on.
> 
> Okay, I was coming off of morphine and still in pain!



Oh no!!!  Honest, I don't have the giggles...


----------



## Somebunny

Speaking of memory lapses......I have searched my house high and low for a second bag of white chocolate chips that I swear I bought last week.  They are no where to be found   oh dear, dear memory, how I miss you.  Hope that makes you feel better LP and PF.  BTW PF, you just reminded me that DH's work laundry is still in the washer from yesterday.......argh, hope it hasn't "soured" already.  Off to the laundry room


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Speaking of memory lapses......I have searched my house high and low for a second bag of white chocolate chips that I swear I bought last week.  They are no where to be found   oh dear, dear memory, how I miss you.  Hope that makes you feel better LP and PF.  BTW PF, you just reminded me that DH's work laundry is still in the washer from yesterday.......argh, hope it hasn't "soured" already.  Off to the laundry room



Perfect, my work is done... I hope the laundry is okay and you don't have to wash it again.  

At least this time I didn't leave a dryer full of jeans at the laundromat, I've done that before...every pair of jeans we owned at the time.  Luckily they were still there when I got back.


----------



## Somebunny

Ha lucky you didn't have to wear your Jammie's to the laundromat to pick up your jeans! Lol!
Oh! And the laundry is fine, just popped it in the dryer after giving it the sniff test, it still smelled like Gain!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Ha lucky you didn't have to wear your Jammie's to the laundromat to pick up your jeans! Lol!
> Oh! And the laundry is fine, just popped it in the dryer after giving it the sniff test, it still smelled like Gain!



It would have been more like wearing jammies to go to work for the both of us.  At least our work at the time had a very liberal dress code.


----------



## Somebunny

Rofl PF!  

I just finished making white chocolate cranberry fudge.  Next up a batch of Russian Tea Cakes/Mexican wedding cakes........beats me why the recipes that I have are virtually the same.  I don't get the connection. Between the countries. Lol!   Perhaps this explains it 

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emilio_Kosterlitzky


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> Just got back from a swim, had a fried egg sandwich and will head out to my sisters house.  We are all going to a performance of Handel's Messiah by the local community chorus.  This year it is a sing-a-long.



I take it the sing a long is only for the Hallelujah Chorus. The full performance is two hours long. I know. I have sat through it on several occasions.


----------



## taxlady

Pac, sorry to hear about your water woes. I hope it all gets sorted quickly.

Laurie, sorry to hear about your rough night. (((Gentle hugs)))  That was awfully sweet of TB.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I totally understand about foods not appealing to you.  Lately I have been forcing down the basics and now that I can only eat non-fat foods it is almost a relief because I don't want them anyway.  Are you able to eat fruit?  I find when I can't eat other things, fruit helps a lot.
> 
> I don't want to see you lose too much more weight.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Addie}}}}}}}}}}}}}



I limit what fruit I take in. Due to the natural sugar. I could afford to lose another 30 pounds and still be healthy.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think I'm an addict.  After watching the first live performance of The Sound of Music a few weeks ago with Carrie Underwood, I watched the reprise the following week.  Now I discovered the original with Julie Andrews is on ABC.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I think I'm an addict.  After watching the first live performance of The Sound of Music a few weeks ago with Carrie Underwood, I watched the reprise the following week.  Now I discovered the original with Julie Andrews is on ABC.



I think Carrie got a bad rap when they compared her to Julie. First the script was a bit different, and even Julie wouldn't attempt to do it live today. Julie was America's sweetheart. She could do no wrong.


----------



## pacanis

Whew, my water heater is finally lit again.
Now I'll find out how quickly it recovers. I need a shower and the DW needs run.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I think Carrie got a bad rap when they compared her to Julie. First the script was a bit different, and even Julie wouldn't attempt to do it live today. Julie was America's sweetheart. She could do no wrong.



I found Carrie's performance to be charming, so I watched it twice!  And I've seen Julie's performance about 4 or 5 times.  Love the musical!


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Whew, my water heater is finally lit again.
> Now I'll find out how quickly it recovers. I need a shower and the DW needs run.



Yay!  Glad you have hot water, Pac!  Have fun running your Dear Wife!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I think I'm an addict.  After watching the first live performance of The Sound of Music a few weeks ago with Carrie Underwood, I watched the reprise the following week.  Now I discovered the original with Julie Andrews is on ABC.



You're not an addict until you know all the words to ALL of the songs...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Whew, my water heater is finally lit again.
> Now I'll find out how quickly it recovers. I need a shower and the DW needs run.



Thank Goodness, I thought maybe we would have to do an intervention...but only if you promise to grill for us.


----------



## bethzaring

Addie said:


> I take it the sing a long is only for the Hallelujah Chorus. The full performance is two hours long. I know. I have sat through it on several occasions.



 It was different!!  The choir was dispersed throughout the audience.  Unfortunately not much effort was made to seat the sopranos, tenors, baritones, etc together.  The only person up front was the conductor.  There were about 10 times the audience rose to sing in unison.  The soloists were outstanding though.  Taos has many professionally trained voices and the concert was beautiful.  There were a few times that is sounded a bit bad in the back of the audience.  I often wondered if it was a pleasant experience for the conductor, trying to keep the audience somewhat together!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You're not an addict until you know all the words to ALL of the songs...



Oh, I do know ALL the words!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> I think I'm an addict.  After watching the first live performance of The Sound of Music a few weeks ago with Carrie Underwood, I watched the reprise the following week.  Now I discovered the original with Julie Andrews is on ABC.


You are more than welcome to come with us when we go home next May. The Sound of Music was filmed very close to Mrs D's home. This is the house, our apartment is the second floor balcony that you can see off the front.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I do know ALL the words!



Addict!!

Just means Shrek won't watch it with you, either!


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> You are more than welcome to come with us when we go home next May. The Sound of Music was filmed very close to Mrs D's home. This is the house, our apartment is the second floor balcony that you can see off the front.



Sweet!  What a beautiful house, and what a view!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sugar Plum Fairy by P.Tchaikovsky - Glass Harp LIVE (HD) - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Addict!!
> 
> Just means Shrek won't watch it with you, either!



DH was taking a nap when I went upstairs to do the recumbent bike.  I thought he was asleep until he started singing along with "How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> DH was taking a nap when I went upstairs to do the recumbent bike.  I thought he was asleep until he started singing along with "How Do You Solve a Problem Like Maria".



LOL!!!!  Shrek is not crazy about my love affair with musicals.


----------



## MammaCat

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> You are more than welcome to come with us when we go home next May. The Sound of Music was filmed very close to Mrs D's home. This is the house, our apartment is the second floor balcony that you can see off the front.


 
Oh, how beautiful! You're very fortunate to live in such a picturesque spot. 

I'm watching the lovebirds battling it out over a game of Sorry! They're very cute together. It's still difficult for Cat to move, but she makes herself keep moving by getting up every few minutes. 

Carl leaves tomorrow for home, and he'll be back Friday to spend the rest of the winter break with us. We'll miss him.

These two are very strange for being so young. I remember my boyfriend when I was Cat's age, and we were always holding hands and all over each other without being disgusting, if you know what I mean.

Carl and Cat aren't very demonstrative at all. I was expecting a lot of hand-holding and arms around each other, but no. 

PapaCat and I are more affectionate toward each other than they are. But I can see the softness in Cat's eyes when she looks at Carl, and he's so sweet to her.

She still throws things at him and calls him silly, so I think they'll be fine.

MammaCat


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Pac, I am so sorry for your troubles. Floods of any kind are no fun.* Didn't the paper towels soak any of the water up for you? (Sorry, had to do it* )
> But seriously, My thoughts are with you.


 

Apparently they weren't Bounty. The quicker picker-upper! 

Sorry to hear of your water problems,Pac. We only had that once...when something got stuck in the drain of the stationary tub and the washing machine emptied! My fault!!


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> It was different!!  The choir was dispersed throughout the audience.  Unfortunately not much effort was made to seat the sopranos, tenors, baritones, etc together.  The only person up front was the conductor.  There were about 10 times the audience rose to sing in unison.  The soloists were outstanding though.  Taos has many professionally trained voices and the concert was beautiful.  There were a few times that is sounded a bit bad in the back of the audience.  I often wondered if it was a pleasant experience for the conductor, trying to keep the audience somewhat together!



Did they pass out any sheet music or the words for the audience? Most folks know the chorus. Even if they don't know all the words.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Apparently they weren't Bounty. The quicker picker-upper!
> 
> Sorry to hear of your water problems,Pac. We only had that once...when something got stuck in the drain of the stationary tub and the washing machine emptied! My fault!!



Pac, from personal experience I understand your dilemma. When I lived in the basement of my daughter's house, the water table is very high due to living so close to the ocean. So every time it rains, the water starts to come up through the floor. It takes three sump pumps going constantly to keep the water at bay.


----------



## CarolPa

I think I'm going to Kohl's.  I just read that they are open 24 hrs from now til 6 PM Christmas Eve.  Every time I hear that a store is going to be open in the middle of the night I get curious to go there to see just how many people are there.  Wonder if I can wake up DH to ask him to take me?  LOL


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I think I'm going to Kohl's.  I just read that they are open 24 hrs from now til 6 PM Christmas Eve.  Every time I hear that a store is going to be open in the middle of the night I get curious to go there to see just how many people are there.  Wonder if I can wake up DH to ask him to take me?  LOL



Good luck to you. Don't be surprised if DH thinks you have lost it.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I think I'm going to Kohl's.  I just read that they are open 24 hrs from now til 6 PM Christmas Eve.  Every time I hear that a store is going to be open in the middle of the night I get curious to go there to see just how many people are there.  Wonder if I can wake up DH to ask him to take me?  LOL



I'll go with you, Carol, just let me get my coat.  Oh, wait, we're a few states away....


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> I think I'm going to Kohl's. I just read that they are open 24 hrs from now til 6 PM Christmas Eve. Every time I hear that a store is going to be open in the middle of the night I get curious to go there to see just how many people are there. Wonder if I can wake up DH to ask him to take me? LOL


Great minds!  
Carol, TB took me to Swiss Chalet for dinner tonight and I mentioned checking out Walmart because they are open until 11 pm.  While it was only 8:30 when we went, we were interested in whether it would be busy or slow.  It was actually slower than on a non-holiday day in the middle of the afternoon!

How was Khol's?


----------



## CarlSchellenberger

Hey, y'all.
I wanted to say that I feel really bad about hurting Cat. I've been teased about it and it's okay, but I really feel real bad. I was going too fast. I wasn't watching Azia like Cat does, so I learned a real hard lesson about watching out for Cat and Azia.
I know y'all have been real nice about it. Thank you. I just wanted to tell y'all I'm sorry and I feel awful about it. I reckoned it's time to speak my mind, because I'm obliged to y'all.
I'm going home tomorrow for Christmas. I'm gonna miss Cat and her family but they'll be here waiting for me when I get back. 
I've got a sweet girlfriend who comes with some really great people and I want y'all to know I got my Christmas present. I hope your Christmas presents are as awesome as mine is.

Regards, Carl


----------



## Somebunny

Watching The Sound of Music......I love this musical!


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Watching The Sound of Music......I love this musical!


 Are you watching the new live one or the original?


----------



## taxlady

Aw Carl, that's so sweet.


----------



## Somebunny

CarlSchellenberger said:


> Hey, y'all. I wanted to say that I feel really bad about hurting Cat. I've been teased about it and it's okay, but I really feel real bad. I was going too fast. I wasn't watching Azia like Cat does, so I learned a real hard lesson about watching out for Cat and Azia. I know y'all have been real nice about it. Thank you. I just wanted to tell y'all I'm sorry and I feel awful about it. I reckoned it's time to speak my mind, because I'm obliged to y'all. I'm going home tomorrow for Christmas. I'm gonna miss Cat and her family but they'll be here waiting for me when I get back. I've got a sweet girlfriend who comes with some really great people and I want y'all to know I got my Christmas present. I hope your Christmas presents are as awesome as mine is.  Regards, Carl



Carl, you are a lucky boy!    This whole business with the accident, was just that, an accident.  Please don't beat yourself up about it.  It's obvious how much you care about Cat!  Have a wonderful Christmas with your family and enjoy the rest of your holiday break from school.  I'm glad you got that special gift for Christmas.  Take care!


----------



## LPBeier

CarlSchellenberger said:


> Hey, y'all.
> I wanted to say that I feel really bad about hurting Cat. I've been teased about it and it's okay, but I really feel real bad. I was going too fast. I wasn't watching Azia like Cat does, so I learned a real hard lesson about watching out for Cat and Azia.
> I know y'all have been real nice about it. Thank you. I just wanted to tell y'all I'm sorry and I feel awful about it. I reckoned it's time to speak my mind, because I'm obliged to y'all.
> I'm going home tomorrow for Christmas. I'm gonna miss Cat and her family but they'll be here waiting for me when I get back.
> I've got a sweet girlfriend who comes with some really great people and I want y'all to know I got my Christmas present. I hope your Christmas presents are as awesome as mine is.
> 
> Regards, Carl


 
Carl, you are a dear.
Accidents do happen and maybe you could have been going slower, but then something else might have happened.  I can tell that Cat doesn't blame you and the best thing you can do for her is to forgive yourself.  You have a great present in her, but I do believe she has an awesome present in you as well.  Many men would not be as sensitive and caring as you.

Have a very merry Christmas.


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> Are you watching the new live one or the original?


Watching the original LP


----------



## CarlSchellenberger

Somebunny said:


> Carl, you are a lucky boy! This whole business with the accident, was just that, an accident. Please don't beat yourself up about it. It's obvious how much you care about Cat! Have a wonderful Christmas with your family and enjoy the rest of your holiday break from school. I'm glad you got that special gift for Christmas. Take care!


 
Thanks, Somebunny. You're right, I'm very lucky. Cat said to be honest, and that gruesome feeling of my bike running over her still makes me sick.
I reckon that feeling might go away later.
I wish my Mom could come up here and meet Cat and her family. She works two jobs so I can go to college. Someday I'll support her and she won't have to work anymore.
You take care too, okay? Merry Christmas!

Regards, Carl


----------



## CarlSchellenberger

LPBeier said:


> Carl, you are a dear.
> Accidents do happen and maybe you could have been going slower, but then something else might have happened. I can tell that Cat doesn't blame you and the best thing you can do for her is to forgive yourself. You have a great present in her, but I do believe she has an awesome present in you as well. Many men would not be as sensitive and caring as you.
> 
> Have a very merry Christmas.


 
Thanks, I appreciate that. No one blames me and I get that but I feel awful anyways. She still says she loves me and that's my present. Her Mom said if we marry, this'll be a great story to tell the kids and grandkids.
I think she's right. Merry Christmas!

Regards, Carl


----------



## CatPat

CarlSchellenberger said:


> Thanks, I appreciate that. No one blames me and I get that but I feel awful anyways. She still says she loves me and that's my present. Her Mom said if we marry, this'll be a great story to tell the kids and grandkids.
> I think she's right. Merry Christmas!
> 
> Regards, Carl



Oh I can just see that. "Listen, honey, the day after your Papa said he loved me, he ran over me with his bike. 

It's all right, we haven't a problem since then. Aren't you lucky?"

Ha!

This is a great story! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarlSchellenberger

CatPat said:


> Oh I can just see that. "Listen, honey, the day after your Papa said he loved me, he ran over me with his bike.
> 
> It's all right, we haven't a problem since then. Aren't you lucky?"
> 
> Ha!
> 
> This is a great story!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


 
Yup, Cat. I can see you saying that!

Regards, Carl


----------



## bethzaring

Addie said:


> Did they pass out any sheet music or the words for the audience? Most folks know the chorus. Even if they don't know all the words.



 Copies of the full score and lyrics.


----------



## CatPat

And good night! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Carl, you are a dear.
> Accidents do happen and maybe you could have been going slower, but then something else might have happened.  I can tell that Cat doesn't blame you and the best thing you can do for her is to forgive yourself.  You have a great present in her, but I do believe she has an awesome present in you as well.  Many men would not be as sensitive and caring as you.
> 
> Have a very merry Christmas.



+1! Enjoy your holidays with your families and each other!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lordy, the run up to Christmas...I bet I have a dozen discharges in the next two days, combined with the hospital dump of patients.


----------



## CarolPa

CarlSchellenberger said:


> Hey, y'all.
> I wanted to say that I feel really bad about hurting Cat. I've been teased about it and it's okay, but I really feel real bad. I was going too fast. I wasn't watching Azia like Cat does, so I learned a real hard lesson about watching out for Cat and Azia.
> I know y'all have been real nice about it. Thank you. I just wanted to tell y'all I'm sorry and I feel awful about it. I reckoned it's time to speak my mind, because I'm obliged to y'all.
> I'm going home tomorrow for Christmas. I'm gonna miss Cat and her family but they'll be here waiting for me when I get back.
> I've got a sweet girlfriend who comes with some really great people and I want y'all to know I got my Christmas present. I hope your Christmas presents are as awesome as mine is.
> 
> Regards, Carl



We all love her too, Carl.  And we forgive you for hurting her....just don't let it happen again!!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

My trip to Kohls.....I had to say it three times before DH got out of bed and said "You aren't going to stop until I get up and get dressed, so let's go."  LOL  We got there around 1 AM.  There were very few customers in there...not enough to make it worth staying open.  I'd hate to see what it was like around 3 AM.  There were also very few clerks.  I don't think it was worthwhile for them to stay open. The woman in front of me bought over $200 worth, but most people only had a few items.  I went primarily because they had a sale on Christmas tablecloths, for $5.99.  I only have 1 tablecloth that fits my table when I have the leaf in and I use it every holiday.  So I got a red one with holly on it, and a beige one with an embossed pattern in it that can be used other than Christmas.  I didn't want to spend a lot for them and then have to worry if someone spills something.  My dinner parties get a little rowdy once the wine bottle starts to get passed around.  LOL  

And my husband got some new pants.  They were on sale and I had a coupon for additional 30% off.  

Dawg, you didn't miss anything.


----------



## LPBeier

Off to the hospital for my ultrasound and then into the ER to wait for the results.  I don't want gallstones, but would like to have some reason for this pain.


----------



## Andy M.

Christmas shopping finished this morning!  I did some online shopping earlier and a little driving around the specific stores today to get it done.  Of course, this is only possible because SO does the bulk of the shopping for us.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Off to the hospital for my ultrasound and then into the ER to wait for the results.  I don't want gallstones, but would like to have some reason for this pain.


Sending good vibes in your direction. I hope they find something simple to fix.


----------



## Dawgluver

Showered, dyed, moisturized, and de-fuzzed.


----------



## taxlady

I have to go to the locksmith to get a new house key. Then I have to do some grocery shopping. I'm bringing ingredients for tourtière with me to my mum-in-law's place in Cornwall, Ontario. And we have to bring coffee. She's not much of a coffee drinker.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I have to go to the locksmith to get a new house key. Then I have to do some grocery shopping. I'm bringing ingredients for tourtière with me to my mum-in-law's place in Cornwall, Ontario. And we have to bring coffee. She's not much of a coffee drinker.


I feel really strange not making tourtiere this year.  I am having Prime Rib and cold sliced ham so there is enough meat (and I can't eat any of it myselef).  But I will probably make one for New Years as we are going to visit friends.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Off to the hospital for my ultrasound and then into the ER to wait for the results.  I don't want gallstones, but would like to have some reason for this pain.



I hope it's something easily fixable. My sister had to have some gallstones removed, but they were in a place where the doctor could remove them with an endoscopy rather than surgery. Best wishes for a good result.


----------



## Somebunny

Trying  to get out of the house for some last minute shopping, like Andy I have to go around and pick up some items that were purchased online but available for pick up at the store.  Then I need a few groceries and have to return a modem to Best Buy, I guess they sold me the wrong one, no place to plug in the phone line 
Took a day off work to do this stuff, better get going.......


----------



## Somebunny

Oh LP good luck today, I hope it is something easily dealt with.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Baking more cookies (my sister gave away a bunch I made for christmas baskets) and frying chicken.  I think I'm going to make a line of aromatherapy candles scented like fried chicken...because my house smells awesome with a blend of chicken and cookies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP???  Update!

Wondering what to get for a couple people at work.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LP???  Update!
> 
> Wondering what to get for a couple people at work.



I would go with Hanes-Worlds Softest Sock Women's Crew Socks!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I would go with Hanes-Worlds Softest Sock Women's Crew Socks!



OMG.  I live in World's Softest Socks!  Love them.  I gave some as gifts filled with Lindor Truffles.  A 3 pack of WSS was around $10 at Costco.


----------



## CarolPa

I just finished the last of the Christmas cookies and I'm tired.  My legs hurt from standing all day.  Tomorrow I will clean, and then I'm ready for the big day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LP???  Update!
> 
> Wondering what to get for a couple people at work.



How about "Midnight in Paris" in the blue bottle?


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here thinking about my girlfriend in California. She had four Yorkies. The oldest one, Broadway was 13 y.o. She had to call a vet to come to her home and send Broadway to the Rainbow Bridge. He was the Dog On Duty! He let everyone know when that UPS turned the corner onto her street. Well, now Madison will have to take over his duties. Then she has Brooklyn. She is their slut dog. She will go to anyone who will pat her for hours. And Taxi is the baby. She only weights four pounds. Notice they all have name relating to NYC. Their favorite city! Broadway what their first Yorkie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I would go with Hanes-Worlds Softest Sock Women's Crew Socks!



One gives me salmon and other fish caught by her husband in Alaska.  The other gives me homemade eucalyptus bath salts.

Socks? & Neither one is a perfume person.

I knew I should have made cookies or something over the weekend.


----------



## MammaCat

I was just thinking how nice all of you are. LP, I do hope you will be all right. We're thinking of you.

Cat and PapaCat are winding up a backgammon game. Cat was feeling well enough to drive Carl to the airport, but Lakisha and I went with her in case Lakisha had to drive us home.

The kids were fine. Cat felt better driving. Laksiha and I are working on a Christmas Eve dinner list, but everyone's getting tired.

Good night!

MammaCat


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry everyone for not answering sooner.  We were at the hospital from 11 am until after 2 pm (PST) and I was both exhausted and frustrated.  I tried to rest to no luck and just didn't feel like typing or going over the day.

The ultrasound showed I have "sludge" in my gallbladder and fatty deposits on my liver.  I am already on cholesterol medication and watch my diet fairly carefully.  The ER doctor said that the "sludge" can be as painful as a stone and can even form into a stone, but that surgery is not necessarily needed and is not considered an emergency so I would wait 2 months for the appointment with the surgeon then 6 - 8 months for the surgery. 

As most of you know I suffer from chronic pain through most of my body from things like osteoarthritis, fibromyalgia, a triple back fracture in my lumbar region and a few others. So, when I break into tears at a hospital over an acute pain, you KNOW it is bad.  The doctor asked if there was anything she could do to help me and I said "yes, take out my gallbladder!" To which she said "I don't think you want me doing that", which lightened the mood a little.  Instead, she gave me a referral, a shot of morphine and some pills to take home and wished me well.

The pain is increasing and the morphine did nothing so I have stopped taking it (am already so itchy from it) and am back to my regular pain meds which at least keep the chronic pain manageable and I can work to handle the new pain.

If it gets worse tonight, TB is taking me to a different hospital which is smaller and they tend to look after people a little better.  I will call my family doctor and she if she is working between Christmas and New Years.  Meanwhile, I am just trying to rest and eat a very low fat diet to see If I can resolve this on my own.  I have been doing a lot of google searching!

Thanks for caring.  I love you all so much.


----------



## CarolPa

LP, I am sorry to hear that you are feeling so poorly.  I hope you are able to get in touch with your doctor soon.


----------



## CarolPa

PF, I saw you and Shrek on TV yesterday!  LOL  Shrek The Halls!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP, so sorry that nothing definitive has come out of this.  Thanks for the update.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> PF, I saw you and Shrek on TV yesterday!  LOL  Shrek The Halls!



We were rather good in that


----------



## pacanis

Back to snowblowing this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Laurie, thanks for the update. I hope you can get hold of your doctor. Take care.

I'm having my first cup of coffee and checking in here.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We were rather good in that




It's funny, but I never paid any attention to Shrek and PF before, but I notice it all the time now that I know you personally.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> It's funny, but I never paid any attention to Shrek and PF before, but I notice it all the time now that I know you personally.  LOL



ROFL!


----------



## Macgyver1968

Getting ready to put some final cleaning on the house for company tonight.  Got to bake some bread...but fortunately my sister decided to off her lazy butt and cook the meal tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

Lots to do today.  Prepping/cooking two things for tomorrow, running out to the store for some wine and stuff.  Cleaning the kitchen so I looks like I cooked dinner somewhere else and getting ready for guests @ 5:00PM.

SO is home for the rest of the week!  Her boss gave her the rest of the week off with pay.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have a slow start to work this morning.  It's a sheet of ice out there.  Waiting for the morning rush to be over so I can drive safely.


----------



## bethzaring

Laurie, Thanks for the update. I will be thinking of you .


----------



## Macgyver1968

Drive carefully Princess!!! We need you back safely!


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs))) LP. I hope your Googling finds you a natural way to get rid of that sludge and that the pain eases up.


----------



## pacanis

I was supposed to get a Fedex overnight package today before noon. They are running late, but cannot tell me how late. This is going to throw my whole afternoon off if I have to wait much longer.
So in the meantime I am eating pumpkin bread. I an washing it down with Pepsi. I'd be washing it down with milk, but I am out and can't go to the store...


----------



## phinz

I'm sitting here waiting to take a shower then go out for Christmas Eve dinner. I wish it was our usual schedule but that's all screwed up right now. This is the first time I've dreaded Christmas Eve in years.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Sorry everyone for not answering sooner.  We were at the hospital from 11 am until after 2 pm (PST) and I was both exhausted and frustrated.  I tried to rest to no luck and just didn't feel like typing or going over the day.
> 
> The ultrasound showed I have "sludge" in my gallbladder and fatty deposits on my liver.  I am already on cholesterol medication and watch my diet fairly carefully.  The ER doctor said that the "sludge" can be as painful as a stone and can even form into a stone, but that surgery is not necessarily needed and is not considered an emergency so I would wait 2 months for the appointment with the surgeon then 6 - 8 months for the surgery.
> 
> As most of you know I suffer from chronic pain through most of my body from things like osteoarthritis, fibromyalgia, a triple back fracture in my lumbar region and a few others. So, when I break into tears at a hospital over an acute pain, you KNOW it is bad.  The doctor asked if there was anything she could do to help me and I said "yes, take out my gallbladder!" To which she said "I don't think you want me doing that", which lightened the mood a little.  Instead, she gave me a referral, a shot of morphine and some pills to take home and wished me well.
> 
> The pain is increasing and the morphine did nothing so I have stopped taking it (am already so itchy from it) and am back to my regular pain meds which at least keep the chronic pain manageable and I can work to handle the new pain.
> 
> If it gets worse tonight, TB is taking me to a different hospital which is smaller and they tend to look after people a little better.  I will call my family doctor and she if she is working between Christmas and New Years.  Meanwhile, I am just trying to rest and eat a very low fat diet to see If I can resolve this on my own.  I have been doing a lot of google searching!
> 
> Thanks for caring.  I love you all so much.



Oh no! I'm so sorry you're in so much pain. I hope your doctor or that smaller hospital can help you a whole lot more. We're thinking of you, LP. 

Papa and I just got back from doing some errands. The traffic is awful! I had on a pretty Christmas sweatshirt when I was run over. The bike chain tore it in the back.

It has three cats on it wearing bells and Santa Claus hats, so I cut out the design, bound the edges and framed it. I hung it in my bedroom for the season, and it's pretty!

Lakisha and I made a lovely gingerbread centerpiece for my dining room table, but when we awoke yesterday morning, my cats had eaten half of it! 

I dug out DA's old china Nativity scene. It's very, very old and chipped in some places, so I bought Sharpies in all colors and colored in the chipped places and it looks very nice now! Let the cats eat THAT! Ha!

I let Papa park Joy today, just so he could say he drove her. I felt comfortable with him doing that, for it doesn't involve speed, other drivers, public roadways or other such dangers. Joy has a backup alarm in her. It goes off if you back up too closely to something. It's a good thing she doesn't have a lousy driver alert system in her, for it would have started screaming the minute Papa approached the driver's door!

We're having reuben sandwiches and French onion soup for lunch. I think we're going to a Chinese buffet for dinner, for we'll be cooking our heads off tomorrow. 

Lunchtime!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to go get some more groceries. There's stuff I didn't buy yesterday because we weren't going to be home.

Stirling is feeling worse. He threw up. He took a hot shower, because that usually makes it easier for him to breath. Last night it had the opposite effect. He could hardly breath and had to get out of the shower. I heard him wheezing for breath and ran up the stairs. He was starting to breath better, so I didn't panic. He slowly started breathing as normally as he is doing with this illness. His temperature was ~38.35 C (101 F). I'm relieved he started breathing better without any help. I don't know what I could have done for him. I'll be calling the public health nurse later. Here, that's an 811 call.

We ran out of honey yesterday, so that's on the shopping list along with lemons, applesauce, yogourt, and maybe some chicken soup.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I'm about to go get some more groceries. There's stuff I didn't buy yesterday because we weren't going to be home.
> 
> Stirling is feeling worse. He threw up. He took a hot shower, because that usually makes it easier for him to breath. Last night it had the opposite effect. He could hardly breath and had to get out of the shower. I heard him wheezing for breath and ran up the stairs. He was starting to breath better, so I didn't panic. He slowly started breathing as normally as he is doing with this illness. His temperature was ~38.35 C (101 F). I'm relieved he started breathing better without any help. I don't know what I could have done for him. I'll be calling the public health nurse later. Here, that's an 811 call.
> 
> We ran out of honey yesterday, so that's on the shopping list along with lemons, applesauce, yogourt, and maybe some chicken soup.



Oh no, I'm sorry he's sick. We're thinking of you two. I hope he'll get better so he can eat on Christmas. Let us know how he's doing.

And LP, let us know how you're doing also. My goodness. This has been a lousy year, especially the last part of it. People have been sick, got hurt, our Kadesma passed....

Maybe 2014 will be better. After all, this year has the number "13" in it.

I'm ready for a New Year! 

I love you all, my DC family.

~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Thank you Cat. I hope he feels better soon too. We don't really celebrate Xmas. We celebrate the Winter Solstice, so that's already over.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm about to go get some more groceries. There's stuff I didn't buy yesterday because we weren't going to be home.
> 
> Stirling is feeling worse. He threw up. He took a hot shower, because that usually makes it easier for him to breath. Last night it had the opposite effect. He could hardly breath and had to get out of the shower. I heard him wheezing for breath and ran up the stairs. He was starting to breath better, so I didn't panic. He slowly started breathing as normally as he is doing with this illness. His temperature was ~38.35 C (101 F). I'm relieved he started breathing better without any help. I don't know what I could have done for him. I'll be calling the public health nurse later. Here, that's an 811 call.
> 
> We ran out of honey yesterday, so that's on the shopping list along with lemons, applesauce, yogourt, and maybe some chicken soup.


 
Taxy, here 811 is "Nurse on call", though they now have all sorts of medical professionals to help you.  I have called on a couple of occasions and they have been most helpful.  Public Health Care Nurses are through our health district and are difficult to get a visit from them or even talk to them.  With Dad I had to fight tooth and nail to get a nurse here to change his catheter.  They wanted me to take him to their office which was just too much for him getting in and out of the wheelchair, car, on and off the uncomfortable stretcher, etc.  So after two times the nurse finally put in for home visits.

I have had to cancel Christmas dinner here with TB's parents.  In the past I would just soldier through it and pay ten-fold when it was all over.  I am tired, in pain and really just want to rest.  I feel bad because I love Christmas and making Christmas dinner, but I think I have made the right decision.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, here 811 is "Nurse on call", though they now have all sorts of medical professionals to help you.  I have called on a couple of occasions and they have been most helpful.  Public Health Care Nurses are through our health district and are difficult to get a visit from them or even talk to them.  With Dad I had to fight tooth and nail to get a nurse here to change his catheter.  They wanted me to take him to their office which was just too much for him getting in and out of the wheelchair, car, on and off the uncomfortable stretcher, etc.  So after two times the nurse finally put in for home visits.
> 
> I have had to cancel Christmas dinner here with TB's parents.  In the past I would just soldier through it and pay ten-fold when it was all over.  I am tired, in pain and really just want to rest.  I feel bad because I love Christmas and making Christmas dinner, but I think I have made the right decision.


I'm sorry to read that you have to cancel Xmas dinner, but I also think that is the right decision.

Yeah, I don't really think she is what you call a public health nurse. We have had this service for donkey's years. It's called "Info Santé". There used to be local numbers for Info Santé, but it's been 811 since 2008.


----------



## CarolPa

I'm eating popcorn out of one of those tins.  It's your fault, Pac.  After you mentioned it I saw one in the store and it hopped into my cart!  The tin has a beautiful winter scene on it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to eat some fudge and no one can stop me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to eat some fudge and no one can stop me.



'Tis the season!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think the store used a bit of almond oil to oil the fudge pan...YUM!  Just a touch of almond flavor as an aftertaste.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I was supposed to get a Fedex overnight package today before noon. They are running late, but cannot tell me how late. This is going to throw my whole afternoon off if I have to wait much longer.
> So in the meantime I am eating pumpkin bread. I an washing it down with Pepsi. I'd be washing it down with milk, but I am out and can't go to the store...



UPS today announced that they are completely overwhelmed with packages. Way more than their system can handle in time for packages to reach their destination. Even if you were told your package would arrive on time. They certainly were not expecting this much business this year. I know that last Wednesday my girlfriend paid extra for overnight delivery for a package she sent me. It arrived Monday. Good luck Pac in your waiting.


----------



## CatPat

OHOHOH! I'm so very excitied! I found this book, from Barnes and Noble:

*The principal speeches and addresses of His Royal Highness the Prince Consort* [NOOK Book]

by Prince Consort of Victoria Albert

Digitized from the 1862 edition

And it's free! I'm downloading it to my Nook now. Oh how wonderful to have a piece of history such as this! You can see it here:

The principal speeches and addresses of His Royal Highness the Prince Consort by Prince Consort of Victoria Albert | 2940023259130 | NOOK Book (eBook) | Barnes & Noble

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to eat some fudge and no one can stop me.


Oh dear. Now I have gone and Googled "microwave fudge without condensed milk" and I found recipes. Uh oh!


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> Oh dear. Now I have gone and Googled "microwave fudge without condensed milk" and I found recipes. Uh oh!


 Taxy this white chocolate cranberry fudge I made is so easy!  I know you are concerned about food additives, it does use chocolate chips.....not sure if that is something you can/will eat, but maybe you could use an alternative.  Sure hope Sterling feels better soon, were you meant to go to your MIL's for the holidays? I know you don't celebrate, but she does, no?


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Taxy this white chocolate cranberry fudge I made is so easy!  I know you are concerned about food additives, it does use chocolate chips.....not sure if that is something you can/will eat, but maybe you could use an alternative.  Sure hope Sterling feels better soon, were you meant to go to your MIL's for the holidays? I know you don't celebrate, but she does, no?


Most chocolate chips have soy lecithin and I'm only supposed to eat fermented soy. 

I found a microwave fudge recipe: http://www.cooks.com/recipe/46du4b5/dump-fudge-microwave.html. It was easy and it's good. I'm still waiting to see if it will firm up some more. It's just a smidgen soft for getting the pieces out of the pan without bending.

Yes, we were going to spend a few days at the mummy-in-law's place. Yes, she and number 1 son, who still lives at home, do celebrate Xmas.

I hope Stirling feels better soon too. He says he can't remember ever feeling so sick and I think he had whooping cough as a kid.


----------



## Somebunny

Well I'm sorry you are going to miss the family get together....I know a lot of folks are suffering from either the stomach flu or a nasty cold that's going around.  It's a shame you have had to cancel all if your celebrations this year.  Here's hoping 2014 will prove healthier for both of you.
Cheers


----------



## MammaCat

Cat and Carl are on the phone and apparently Carl left a gift under her nightstand before he went home.

Geez, these kids stay up late! 

Good night and Merry Christmas!

MammaCat


----------



## Josie1945

I am having surgery the day after Christmas. Left wrist and 
elbow. So I am making sure everything is finished. Canned 
6 quarts of green beans this morning. Cooked my part of 
Christmas diner except for the prime rib.  

Wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas !!

Josie


----------



## taxlady

Josie, I hope the surgery goes well and you are all healed quickly.

Thank you Somebunny. If Stirling still has vacation time when he is better, we will probably visit the mummy in law. Cheers to you too.


----------



## Addie

MammaCat said:


> Cat and Carl are on the phone and apparently Carl left a gift under her nightstand before he went home.
> 
> *Geez, these kids stay up late! *
> Good night and Merry Christmas!
> 
> MammaCat



I would like to know how they function on so little sleep.


----------



## Somebunny

Josie, best wishes for a quick recovery from your surgery. Merry Christmas!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I would like to know how they function on so little sleep.


They're young.


----------



## Addie

The temperature is starting to drop and I can feel it immediately. We have thick walls and double pane windows. The outside walls are cold to the touch, in spite of their thickness. So I had to push up the thermostat a bit, again. We have forced hot air and no moisture. So I think it is time to put a large pan of water on the back burner again. It really helps to heat up the apartment without having to push up the thermostat. 

The Hallmark Movie channel has a continuous picture of a burning fireplace while Christmas hymns and songs play. I better get some sleep if I expect Santa to leave me any new toys. Spike is getting me a new office chair for my computer. He is trying to locate one that I like that he can order on line and pick up at the store. There is a Staples just a few minutes from where I live. So far the ones we have looked up don't have the option of store pickup. And he doesn't want to pay shipping charges. Can't say that I blame him. Will have to look at Office Max.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> They're young.



I cheated. I had a nap after dinner, because my back still hurts a little.

I found a very small square box under my nightstand from Carl. He hid it there for me for Christmas! 

It must be some kind of jewelry to be in such a small box. I'll bet it's a nice pin or small brooch, or maybe some nice earrings.

We'll see. 

Merry Christmas!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Addie, doesn't Staples have free shipping over a certain amount? Here in Canada it's for purchases over $45 and they do their own delivery.


----------



## CatPat

Somebunny said:


> Josie, best wishes for a quick recovery from your surgery. Merry Christmas!



And I wish you the same also. Merry Christmas!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> I'm eating popcorn out of one of those tins. It's your fault, Pac. After you mentioned it I saw one in the store and it hopped into my cart! The tin has a beautiful winter scene on it.


 
Mine has a Christmas scene with a Golden Retriever puppy on it.
I'm almost done with the white/salted and the buttered 



Addie said:


> UPS today announced that they are completely overwhelmed with packages. Way more than their system can handle in time for packages to reach their destination. Even if you were told your package would arrive on time. They certainly were not expecting this much business this year. I know that last Wednesday my girlfriend paid extra for overnight delivery for a package she sent me. It arrived Monday. Good luck Pac in your waiting.


 
Thanks. It came around 3:30. 
I'm not really sure where the delay was. It arrived to the center 6:30, but didn't get scanned onto the truck until right before noon. 
And at 9:30 or so I found two packages from UPS on my porch. He must have really been running late, but those were regular delivery. Gotta feel sorry for the drivers being Christmas Eve and all.


----------



## Andy M.

My BIL works for FEDEX.  They grind their drivers into the ground.  They are understaffed and forced to work long hours.  At the end of the day he literally has to drag himself up the stairs into his home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> I am having surgery the day after Christmas. Left wrist and
> elbow. So I am making sure everything is finished. Canned
> 6 quarts of green beans this morning. Cooked my part of
> Christmas diner except for the prime rib.
> 
> Wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas !!
> 
> Josie



Merry Christmas Josie.  I hope the surgery goes well, Carpal Tunnel?

Hugs,
PF


----------



## taxlady

I seem to have come down with something: sniffling, a bad cough, a headache, and my upper lungs hurt. I hope those painkillers take away that headache soon.

I have to do something about all that meat I thawed for the tourtière. I'm going to make the filling, cook it, and refrigerate it. I am taking it easy and doing this in little steps. I won't bother making the crust today. Right now I'm soaking some potatoes so I can scrub all the mud off of them. They go in the tourtière.

If I don't feel more energetic by the day after tomorrow, I'll reheat the filling and then freeze it. Heck, maybe I should just freeze it today.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, doesn't Staples have free shipping over a certain amount? Here in Canada it's for purchases over $45 and they do their own delivery.



Gee, I don't know. Spike is doing the research and ordering. I will mention it to him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I seem to have come down with something: sniffling, a bad cough, a headache, and my upper lungs hurt. I hope those painkillers take away that headache soon.
> 
> I have to do something about all that meat I thawed for the tourtière. I'm going to make the filling, cook it, and refrigerate it. I am taking it easy and doing this in little steps. I won't bother making the crust today. Right now I'm soaking some potatoes so I can scrub all the mud off of them. They go in the tourtière.
> 
> If I don't feel more energetic by the day after tomorrow, I'll reheat the filling and then freeze it. Heck, maybe I should just freeze it today.



Cook it, freeze and then off to bed with you.  Get some sleep before you get super sick.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> I seem to have come down with something: sniffling, a bad cough, a headache, and my upper lungs hurt. I hope those painkillers take away that headache soon.
> 
> I have to do something about all that meat I thawed for the tourtière. I'm going to make the filling, cook it, and refrigerate it. I am taking it easy and doing this in little steps. I won't bother making the crust today. Right now I'm soaking some potatoes so I can scrub all the mud off of them. They go in the tourtière.
> 
> If I don't feel more energetic by the day after tomorrow, I'll reheat the filling and then freeze it. Heck, maybe I should just freeze it today.



Oh man Taxy. Sorry to hear your not feeling well. Between you and LP. I woke up yesterday with a raging head cold myself. Mrs D dragged me off to the health food store and got me some oil of oregano. I mist say I feel quite a bit better today. I hope Stirling is feeling better.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I seem to have come down with something: sniffling, a bad cough, a headache, and my upper lungs hurt. I hope those painkillers take away that headache soon.
> 
> I have to do something about all that meat I thawed for the tourtière. I'm going to make the filling, cook it, and refrigerate it. I am taking it easy and doing this in little steps. I won't bother making the crust today. Right now I'm soaking some potatoes so I can scrub all the mud off of them. They go in the tourtière.
> 
> If I don't feel more energetic by the day after tomorrow, I'll reheat the filling and then freeze it. Heck, maybe I should just freeze it today.



Just put it in the freezer and wait until you get over the plague to mess with it. The Ogress has ordered you to go to bed. Go, minion, and rest!

I hope you feel better real soon, Taxy.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> Just put it in the freezer and wait until you get over the plague to mess with it. The Ogress has ordered you to go to bed. Go, minion, and rest!
> 
> I hope you feel better real soon, Taxy.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



+1! Take care and get better!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cook it, freeze and then off to bed with you.  Get some sleep before you get super sick.


I'm hanging out on the Chesterfield with my duvet, and my cat nearby. I'm taking naps.

And thanks Rocket, GG, and Cat for the well wishes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm hanging out on the Chesterfield with my duvet, and my cat nearby. I'm taking naps.
> 
> And thanks Rocket, GG, and Cat for the well wishes.



Sorry, nurse took over!  I also hope you feel better soon.  With both you and Stirling down...you don't have anyone to help out.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, nurse took over!  I also hope you feel better soon.  With both you and Stirling down...you don't have anyone to help out.


That's okay and appreciated. But I'm not going to try to sleep in the same room as Stirling until he quits "honking". It's some better today, but he coughs really loud.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, you both need your rest, in separate rooms if need be.

I'm ripping my new CD collection to the computer.  Then to my MP3 player to take to the hospital with me.


----------



## bakechef

Watching the movie Bugsy Malone, the 1976 all child cast.  How have I never heard of this movie, it's a hoot!


----------



## LPBeier

Decided I HAD to go to the candle-light service at our church last night.  It is about half way between our major hospital (where I was the previous two times) and a small community hospital.  Sure enough, just after the service ended my pain shot up to a 10 and my pain med didn't even touch it.  

Turns out the small hospital has been cut on it's surgery even more than the big one.  The doctor ran all the same tests and agreed on the diagnosis and said all he could do was give me more morphine and send me home to wait for the surgeon's referral.  I finally lost it.  I screamed at him, said no one in the medical field and those that make up these rules and budges knows what someone with chronic pain deals with and then with an acute pain on top of it.  I wanted to leave right then and there (I do not want morphine thank you very much.  They did the tests as I mentioned and at least I got a second opinion that this is the correct diagnosis.  He said if there was infection they would keep me in until they could get a surgeon (probably Friday but could be Monday). But there was no infection.

He talked me into a morphine shot and we went home. This was 2 am.  We brought in Christmas in a hospital ER.  I slept until 10 am and then from 3 to 9 pm.  And I have been able to manage the pain as chronic now I know it is gallbladder and a solution is in the future.

I know this isn't the thread, but my Christmas dinner was an apple!


----------



## CarolPa

I started to come down with a cold on Christmas eve, and it was full blown by morning.  I got through the day.  My husband told me not to tell anyone I was sick, but how could they not tell?  My SIL came and she was even sicker than I am, so between the two of us we probably made the whole family sick.  But we all had a good time and lots of food and drink.

Tax lady, I hope you and Sterling feel better!  

And you too, LP Beier.  It's always comforting knowing there is a light at the end of the tunnel, but in the meantime, I hope you are able to manage the pain.


----------



## GotGarlic

Laurie and Carol, I'm so sorry you were unwell for the holiday. I hope you're both able to get some relief and rest today.


----------



## pacanis

I'm counting my blessings that I am in such good health. Or at least good enough health that I don't let the little things get to me.

Other than that, I aint doin' a thing! lol. Watching it snow I guess.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Waiting for the electrician to come and disconnect my garbage disposal.

The notice from the apartment complex made me chuckle, disconnecting the garbage disposal is in preparation for a future enhancement. 

I think the truth is that the old drains suffer from arteriosclerosis and they want to minimize the amount of sludge that is put into them, we'll see.


----------



## pacanis

That could be tough to get used to, Bea. Especially if you use it a lot.
I don't use mine nearly as much as I used to. Mostly for rinsing plates... which rarely have anything worthy of grinding on them anyway


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> That could be tough to get used to, Bea. Especially if you use it a lot.
> I don't use mine nearly as much as I used to. Mostly for rinsing plates... which rarely have anything worthy of grinding on them anyway



I like to run it once or twice a week with a few ice cubes in it to flush out the sludge that accumulates from doing dishes, it begins to smell especially in the summer.

All he is going to do is remove the switch on the kitchen wall and put a plate over it.  The garbage disposal will still have power, it might be possible to...


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I like to run it once or twice a week with a few ice cubes in it to flush out the sludge that accumulates from doing dishes, it begins to smell especially in the summer.
> 
> *All he is going to do is remove the switch on the kitchen wall and put a plate over it. The garbage disposal will still have power, it might be possible to*...


 
That, IMO, is not going to work. At least it doesn't work in my house.
Even when I don't use the disposal for a while I still need to turn it on for a few seconds because small particles clog it and slow the drain down. It's not like having a regular drain under the sink.
Time will tell.


----------



## Addie

Since I learned that the sink drain, specially if there is a disposal in there, is a great breeding place for fruit flies, I now make sure that I run it at least once a day. Even if I haven't tossed anything in it. No fruit flies! 

I was taking a small nap and the door bell rudely woke me right up. I jumped up and took one step. Had to sit down and wait until I was fully awake. My legs were not that steady. I tend to forget that it takes about four minutes before my visitor gets up to the second floor and my door. And my delivery man always rings my doorbell twice. They know it takes a lot of the residents time to get to the release so they can get in. It was my medicines being delivered for next week. 

Gee, since The Pirate cleaned my apartment so well, I have nothing to do. I guess I will work on my sewing.


----------



## LPBeier

I woke up to a phone-call from my co-coordinator for meals at our church.  She got calls from four families yesterday wanting to make meals for us.  Now usually it is us who call people on our list to provide meals for needy members.  But these people wanted to help us out.

I can't eat a lot right now and TB has a lot of restrictions, but for the next 4 days we don't have to make dinner!  What a great present!

I am curled up in my new electronic blanket in my chair with a cup of hot lemon and a piece of toasted banana bread.  I am watching the second Santa Clause movie.  Pain? manageable!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, Laurie! So glad you have Santa's little helpers to help you out and that you're feeling better


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Eek.  I just notice there is no Thursday night football tonight    I don't often get to watch Th nite football.  It's the Idea now becomes a void.   Also no Monday night next week.  The whole sh'bang for the whole year is on sunday.   A couple college bowl games,  I forget which teams and I just looked.  

 I also had to go look under my sink to see if my BIL removed my garbage disposal or just disconnected it when he repaired the plumbing lines to the dishwasher one time.  Just call me Mr Observant.  Yes, he pulled it, it was in the way and I said I seldom used it.  

 I too hope you are all feeling better, more comfortable and on the mend.


----------



## pacanis

No Thurs night football last week either, Whiska. 
What a jolt. I think I ended up Netflixing something.

I just got back from the store. What cruddy weather to be driving in. Folks were right, the plows really haven't been running.
There was an accident at a squirrely intersection on the way to the store. And another on the way back. The one coming back must have been bad, they had the driver's side window covered.

At least the grocery store wasn't crowded.


----------



## taxlady

Carol, hope you feel better soon. It sucks to be sick, especially when you have to deal with guests.

Laurie, did the morphine shot help? I'm so glad to hear your meals are being taken care of and that you are managing the pain. Hope you feel all better soon.

I eventually got the tourtère filling made. I took a couple of naps in between. Then I let it cool at room temperature and then in the fridge. Finally got it into the freezer around 02h. I tasted it, oh yeah, that is yummy. Now I really want tourtière, but I don't have the energy to make the pie crusts and assemble it. I guess I'll just have to wait.


----------



## taxlady

Glad you made it home safe Pac.


----------



## pacanis

Surrre you arrre 


I can't believe the lack of plows out. Usually I get one down my road every 30-40 minutes when it's conditions like this. Let alone none of the main roads are being maintained. Weird.

And to top it off, Ginat Eagle didn't have any good looking ribs


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I'm counting my blessings that I am in such good health. Or at least good enough health that I don't let the little things get to me....


Sitting here in our daughter's kitchen catching up on what is happening in your lives and, like pac, grateful that we're reasonably healthy. Well Himself has a miserable cold now but he's still alive. ;-)  

Not sure how grateful our daughter is that we're messing up her ability to get enough sleep, but she rarely complains. What a sweetie!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Carol, hope you feel better soon. It sucks to be sick, especially when you have to deal with guests.
> 
> Laurie, did the morphine shot help? I'm so glad to hear your meals are being taken care of and that you are managing the pain. Hope you feel all better soon.
> 
> I eventually got the tourtère filling made. I took a couple of naps in between. Then I let it cool at room temperature and then in the fridge. Finally got it into the freezer around 02h. I tasted it, oh yeah, that is yummy. Now I really want tourtière, but I don't have the energy to make the pie crusts and assemble it. I guess I'll just have to wait.


 
Thanks, Taxy.  Yes, the shot did help to ease the pain and helped me to rest.  I slept most of Christmas Day.

Yes, having dinners taken care of - mostly for TB.  My neighbour had her daughter bring over a huge bag of apples and a salad mix for me.  Very thoughtful.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I woke up to a phone-call from my co-coordinator for meals at our church.  She got calls from four families yesterday wanting to make meals for us.  Now usually it is us who call people on our list to provide meals for needy members.  But these people wanted to help us out.
> 
> I can't eat a lot right now and TB has a lot of restrictions, but for the next 4 days we don't have to make dinner!  What a great present!
> 
> I am curled up in my new electronic blanket in my chair with a cup of hot lemon and a piece of toasted banana bread.  I am watching the second Santa Clause movie.  Pain? manageable!



Oh good! We're thinking of you, always.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Carol, hope you feel better soon. It sucks to be sick, especially when you have to deal with guests.
> 
> Laurie, did the morphine shot help? I'm so glad to hear your meals are being taken care of and that you are managing the pain. Hope you feel all better soon.
> 
> I eventually got the tourtère filling made. I took a couple of naps in between. Then I let it cool at room temperature and then in the fridge. Finally got it into the freezer around 02h. I tasted it, oh yeah, that is yummy. Now I really want tourtière, but I don't have the energy to make the pie crusts and assemble it. I guess I'll just have to wait.



I hope all of you are feeling better! Mamma, Lakisha, and I all awoke with a very nasty cold. We have to stay away from DA, so we're all honking and snorting and sneezing and coughing down here. Papa's well, he's up there with DA and we all had to have separate meals.

Papa and DA are well, so they had their meals separately upstairs while the rest of us made many loud noises down here. Mamma curses when she sneezes, Lakisha sounds like a moose mating call, and I hate the sneezing because it hurts my back where that gash is. Oh that does hurt. I gave Mamma and Lakisha my bed and I have the couch so when the sneezing and coughing hurts my back I'll awake no one.

We finished some of the leftovers from Christmas dinner. Those are so good! I'm wondering if I need to Google breathing problems. My chest feels very heavy so I have to breathe lightly or I'll have awful coughing.

What a mess. Christmas is not the time to be sick! Uck!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

What is going on? It seems almost everyone in the forum is not feeling very well. I am feel much better today. Back to my old self and feel like doing something today. I am going to put my Christmas present to use. Spike put together my floor stand for holding my embroidery hoop. Now I can use both hands for sewing. It was something I have wanted for eons. But I always considered it a "maybe someday" item. Someday came. My daughter asked me what I wanted for Christmas. She told me I could spend up to $100 and email the site to her. This item was less than $50.00. I hate to spend someone else's money. 

So I am going to take advantage of feeling good and sit in the lovely chair Poo gave me last year and sew. 

Spike also bought me a new keyboard. I learned to type on a 1920's old Underwood typewriter when I was in school. As a result I tend to hit the keys hard. Even to this day. I go through keyboards like they were a vassal with holes in it. And this one is wireless. I am making a concerted effort to type lightly now. It is a lot easier on these old fingers and less painful.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Mom, who's 85, has done something to her back, so I'm on full-time nurse duty.  The sister's on her way to El Paso to pick her kids.  I'm looking forward to having them around for a week or so.  I'm especially looking forward to having the boy around.  He's 12, and he and  his Uncle Mitch like to do stuff together. He likes that I let him use (non-dangerous) power tools.  When he was here on Thanksgiving, I gave him some guitar lessons...he played that Axe for 5 hours!

Like his uncle...he's a character:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work.  I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work.  I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.



Happy anniversary! That sounds like a good plan


----------



## pacanis

ooh, dinner out for Fi.
Whose choice?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> ooh, dinner out for Fi.
> Whose choice?



My choice, because I won't pick McDonalds...


----------



## Macgyver1968

Nice!! Have a wonderful dinner!


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy 29th, PF and Shrek!!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My choice, because I won't pick McDonalds...


 
Don't be so quick...
They are having a 2 for 1 sale on Le Royale with cheese.
Don't ask me how I know


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work.  I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.




Happy Anniversary you guys!


----------



## taxlady

Happy Anniversary PrincessF and Shrek.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> I hope all of you are feeling better! Mamma, Lakisha, and I all awoke with a very nasty cold. We have to stay away from DA, so we're all honking and snorting and sneezing and coughing down here. Papa's well, he's up there with DA and we all had to have separate meals.
> 
> Papa and DA are well, so they had their meals separately upstairs while the rest of us made many loud noises down here. Mamma curses when she sneezes, Lakisha sounds like a moose mating call, and I hate the sneezing because it hurts my back where that gash is. Oh that does hurt. I gave Mamma and Lakisha my bed and I have the couch so when the sneezing and coughing hurts my back I'll awake no one.
> 
> We finished some of the leftovers from Christmas dinner. Those are so good! *I'm wondering if I need to Google breathing problems. My chest feels very heavy so I have to breathe lightly or I'll have awful coughing.
> *
> What a mess. Christmas is not the time to be sick! Uck!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Yes, google that. I think it means you have stuff in your lungs and that you need to cough it out. Maybe someone here who knows medical stuff (PF, you there?) can chime in.

I hope you, MommaCat, and Lakisha feel better soon.

What is it with the sick this year? Everyone seems to be coming down with something.


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking coffee and trying to wake up enough to place an order with the local pharmacy. We are almost out of pain killers and we need some milk and vitamins and other stuff. They have my credit card in their file and they deliver. This should be fairly easy. I asked Stirling to update the "Pharmaprix list" in OurGroceries. He woke up long enough to tell me that he did and not to forget to place the order. OurGroceries is such a handy app.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work. I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.



Congratulations to my favourite Ogres! Enjoy your dinner.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work. I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.


 
Wow....happy 29th PF.


----------



## tinlizzie

Oh, yes indeedy!  Happy happy joy joy to the Princess & Ogre twosome.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I hope all of you are feeling better! Mamma, Lakisha, and I all awoke with a very nasty cold. We have to stay away from DA, so we're all honking and snorting and sneezing and coughing down here. Papa's well, he's up there with DA and we all had to have separate meals.
> 
> Papa and DA are well, so they had their meals separately upstairs while the rest of us made many loud noises down here. Mamma curses when she sneezes, Lakisha sounds like a moose mating call, and I hate the sneezing because it hurts my back where that gash is. Oh that does hurt. I gave Mamma and Lakisha my bed and I have the couch so when the sneezing and coughing hurts my back I'll awake no one.
> 
> We finished some of the leftovers from Christmas dinner. Those are so good! I'm wondering if I need to Google breathing problems. My chest feels very heavy so I have to breathe lightly or I'll have awful coughing.
> 
> What a mess. Christmas is not the time to be sick! Uck!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, when a person has abdominal surgery and they have to cough, if they hold a pillow on the incision, it minimizes the pain. Try sitting in a chair with as pillow behind you and lean back against it when you need to cough. It will help minimize some of the pain. You really need to try to keep your lungs clear and active. And take your pain pills as you are supposed to. Try to do the coughing about ten minutes after taking the pills. 

Take care of yourself and get as much rest as possible. But make sure you cough. A good deep breath will also be beneficial also. Lean against that pillow. Place it against the wound and then against the chair. Let the pillow absorb the pain.


----------



## Macgyver1968

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow....happy 29th PF.



Yes...congratulations on not killing him for nearly 3 decades!


----------



## LPBeier

I am being driven crazy by our furbabies!  Violet wants Monkey's little catnip toys and Monkey wants Violet's squeeker out of her bear.  They also know where the rest of the presents and treats are and keep whining and meowing in that general area.  Thankfully monkey can't jump there.  it is just a little out of her reach!


----------



## Addie

Macgyver1968 said:


> Yes...congratulations on not killing him for nearly 3 decades!





Would never happen. She absolutely adores her Ogres. :A love match if there ever was any. angel:


----------



## Somebunny

Since so many are feeling I'll lately, I will just say a collective get well soon all of you!!! That's an order.  What I am doing is a staying with  My granddaughters while their mommy is in the hospital.   DD went for her regular pre-natal check up yesterday and the doc felt that the baby was in some distress, his heart rate kept dipping.  So they decided to take her over To the hospital via wheelchair and observe her for a couple of  hours, by 4:00pm they decided he need to be born, so I packed a bag and headed out for the 2.5 hour drive to look after the girls.  So the little sweetheart was born a week ahead of his scheduled C-section We think is is adorable, but then why wouldn't we?


----------



## Macgyver1968

Awwwwww!!!!!!  Welcome to the world, little dude.  You;ve got alot to learn...like sticking stuff in your mouth is really cool....and you need to wait until mommy FINALLY falls asleep to take a dump.  May you grow and prosper and be everything you want to be!


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats, Somebunny! Such a sweetheart


----------



## taxlady

Congrats Somebunny.


----------



## pacanis

Geez, DC had all these December birthdays and look at all the new babies popping up.  It must be a 50 year cycle.


----------



## pacanis

OMG! I just told Kimber to "go lay down" and she did!
Things are starting to rub off on her!


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, Bunny!

And good girl, Kimber!


----------



## CarolPa

Once I read on here that fruit flies can breed in the garbage disposal I hardly ever get them.  I know for a fact that my husband had a habit of rinsing a dish and letting the food scraps go down the disposal without running it.  Now I am much more diligent with letting it run a few seconds longer, making sure everything is ground up.  I put baking soda and vinegar down it at least once a week, and also pour boiling water down the drain from time to time.  Rarely do I get a fruit fly now.  When we first moved in this house there was no disposal.  It was so annoying as I was used to it.  We got one within a week, and are on our third one.  They last about 10 years for us.  

I heard about putting ice cubes down it, but I'm always afraid they will damage the blade.


----------



## CarolPa

I have been sleeping a lot the past couple days and I'm feeling much better overall, but I know this thing has to run it's course.  My SIL went to Med Express yesterday, but I haven't heard what they had to say.  She doesn't take the time to get enough rest when she's sick.  She owns her own business and went in to work on the 26th, even though they were closed.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> ...and also pour boiling water down the drain from time to time...
> 
> ...I heard about putting ice cubes down it, but I'm always afraid they will damage the blade.



According to my plumber, if you have PVC pipes under the sink, you should not pour boiling water down the drain as the heat can soften the adhesive holding the joints together.  When I drain cooked pasta, I first turn on the cold water full blast then pour the boiling water and pasta into the strainer.

My disposal directions suggests putting ice cubes in the disposal to help clean it.


----------



## CarolPa

Hmmm, well my plumber (dh) will just have to repair the pipes if the adhesive gets softened.  LOL  He does good work but he doesn't get paid well.  I will be more careful about it in the future, and will give the ice cubes a try.


----------



## taxlady

When I lived in California, as a kid, we put egg shells in the garbage disposal to clean it.

Garbage disposals aren't legal in Quebec. They put too much organic stuff into the waste water and the water treatment plants have to use more chemicals.


----------



## pacanis

Now that's interesting.
Taxy, do you guys have landfills where they dump solid garbage? If it (garbage) doesn't go one place, it goes to another. Do you burn it?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> When I lived in California, as a kid, we put egg shells in the garbage disposal to clean it.
> 
> Garbage disposals aren't legal in Quebec. They put too much organic stuff into the waste water and the water treatment plants have to use more chemicals.



They aren't legal here in Barrie either. Most communities around here have banned them for the exact reasons you have stated.



pacanis said:


> Now that's interesting.
> Taxy, do you guys have landfills where they dump solid garbage? If it (garbage) doesn't go one place, it goes to another. Do you burn it?



We have green boxes for organics. They pick them up every week along with the blue box and the regular garbage. The contents of the green bins go to a special place at the landfill where it gets composted into mulch for the residents to pick up free during the spring and summer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yes, google that. I think it means you have stuff in your lungs and that you need to cough it out. Maybe someone here who knows medical stuff (PF, you there?) can chime in.
> 
> I hope you, MommaCat, and Lakisha feel better soon.
> 
> What is it with the sick this year? Everyone seems to be coming down with something.



Absolutely, Cat!!!  You have to cough or you will get pneumonia, that you don;t want or you will spend New year's in the hospital.  I know it hurts, but you need to do that!


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We have green boxes for organics. They pick them up every week along with the blue box and the regular garbage. The contents of the green bins go to a special place at the landfill where it gets composted into mulch for the residents to pick up free during the spring and summer.


 
That makes sense.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Happy anniversary! That sounds like a good plan





Macgyver1968 said:


> Nice!! Have a wonderful dinner!





Dawgluver said:


> Happy 29th, PF and Shrek!!





pacanis said:


> Don't be so quick...
> They are having a 2 for 1 sale on Le Royale with cheese.
> Don't ask me how I know



4 for 1 sale would not tempt me...



Andy M. said:


> Happy Anniversary you guys!





taxlady said:


> Happy Anniversary PrincessF and Shrek.





LPBeier said:


> Congratulations to my favourite Ogres! Enjoy your dinner.





Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow....happy 29th PF.





tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yes indeedy!  Happy happy joy joy to the Princess & Ogre twosome.





Macgyver1968 said:


> Yes...congratulations on not killing him for nearly 3 decades!



Too much work I've put into him.



Addie said:


> Would never happen. She absolutely adores her Ogres. :A love match if there ever was any. angel:



What and train another one?  No thanks!!!

Thanks everyone!  We are headed out for Mexican Food!

Back Later!


Somebunny!!!!  I love the little guy!  Congratulations!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Now that's interesting.
> Taxy, do you guys have landfills where they dump solid garbage? If it (garbage) doesn't go one place, it goes to another. Do you burn it?


It depends on the city. My city has compostable collection for everyone who doesn't live in a condo or apartment. Montreal is phasing in compostable collection. I'm pretty sure that burning garbage is illegal.

I think the main concern about the garbage disposals isn't the environment, but the cost of the extra chemicals for water treatment.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 4 for 1 sale would not tempt me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too much work I've put into him.
> 
> 
> 
> What and train another one? No thanks!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone! We are headed out for Mexican Food!
> 
> Back Later!
> 
> 
> Somebunny!!!! I love the little guy! Congratulations!


 
We have a winner folks!
Most multi quotes in one post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> We have a winner folks!
> Most multi quotes in one post.



Dang!  I forgot to say "Good dog, Kimber!", too!


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> It depends on the city. My city has compostable collection for everyone who doesn't live in a condo or apartment. Montreal is phasing in compostable collection. I'm pretty sure that burning garbage is illegal.
> 
> I think the main concern about the garbage disposals isn't the environment, but the cost of the extra chemicals for water treatment.


 
I thought enzymes were supposed to do the same thing. 
I don't really know a whole lot about this though, just what I hear.


----------



## pacanis

You're slacking, Fi 

Right now I am thinking about what prompted me to start dinner so late. 
I better find a good movie.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I thought enzymes were supposed to do the same thing.
> I don't really know a whole lot about this though, just what I hear.


I'm not sure I know what you mean by that. Enzymes to digest the organic matter in the water?

I don't know a lot about it either, but I know they say it costs more to process the sewage when there is extra organic matter from garbage disposals. I'm pretty sure it would be a bad idea to just dump that into the river, even if it was clean enough. Would probably cause something to reproduce out of balance.


----------



## pacanis

Hey Taxy. Thanks for posting.
Looks like you and me are the only ones with working fingers tonight


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...I better find a good movie.




I think that's your best option.  There's certainly nothing on TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

OHHHHH, I ate too much!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> OHHHHH, I ate too much!!!



As you should!  You've gotta be exhausted!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yep, my Groom took me to Staples after dinner.

We didn't get home until 7:45 PM  It was dark!!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yep, my Groom took me to Staples after dinner.
> 
> We didn't get home until 7:45 PM  It was dark!!!



Wow....Staples.....that sure is pushing the "envelope"......I hope you weren't too "stationary" for too long..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, he asked me if I would prefer Neiman-Marcus...but honestly, there is nothing there I would want.  But a good stationery store...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, he asked me if I would prefer Neiman-Marcus...but honestly, there is nothing there I would want.  But a good stationery store...


Hardware stores are fun to browse too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like those, too...but I did need a new desk calendar, that I get to take January off right away!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work.  I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.



Congrats! Hope you had a wonderful dinner out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> ...So the little sweetheart was born a week ahead of his scheduled C-section We think is is adorable, but then why wouldn't we?


Another precious grandbaby! And you're right ~ adorable. Congrats and good luck to the entire family. ♡


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> ...We have green boxes for organics. They pick them up every week along with the blue box and the regular garbage. The contents of the green bins go to a special place at the landfill where it gets composted into mulch for the residents to pick up free during the spring and summer.



THAT is an excellent solution!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, he asked me if I would prefer Neiman-Marcus...but honestly, there is nothing there I would want.  But a good stationery store...



Given a choice between a $500. gift card to there or a $50. to Lowe's I'd pick...Lowe's. Lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Given a choice between a $500. gift card to there or a $50. to Lowe's I'd pick...Lowe's. Lol!



At least at Lowe's I know what I am looking at.


----------



## CarolPa

Happy Anniversary PF and Schrek!


----------



## Macgyver1968

Cooking Goddess said:


> Given a choice between a $500. gift card to there or a $50. to Lowe's I'd pick...Lowe's. Lol!



I'm with you....Dallas is home to Neiman Marcus...or as we call it "Needless Markup".  The only time I shopped there was in my teens, because they had a clothing department that was in between the boys and men's department that had my size for dress clothes.


----------



## LPBeier

I am laughing at our furbabies (again). They are playing a strange version of tag. First the cat stalks the dog and then when she has jumped on Violet's back, it is Violet to the chase. Then Violet gets tired so she swats Monkey with her tail and lies down. Monkey tries a few times to get Violet going but then takes off to one of her many hiding places.

Today is a tough one for me. 15 years ago today my best friend growing up was killed in a horrible accident. She and her fiancé were hit by a drunk driver and their car blew up with them in it. The really sad part is that they were both recovering alcoholics who had turned their lives around. The driver survived the accident and was only given probation and loss of license for 3 years. Diane, I miss you so much.


----------



## Macgyver1968

LPBeier said:


> I am laughing at our furbabies (again). They are playing a strange version of tag. First the cat stalks the dog and then when she has jumped on Violet's back, it is Violet to the chase. Then Violet gets tired so she swats Monkey with her tail and lies down. Monkey tries a few times to get Violet going but then takes off to one of her many hiding places.
> 
> Today is a tough one for me. 15 years ago today my best friend growing up was killed in a horrible accident. She and her fiancé were hit by a drunk driver and their car blew up with them in it. The really sad part is that they were both recovering alcoholics who had turned their lives around. The driver survived the accident and was only given probation and loss of license for 3 years. Diane, I miss you so much.




(hugs)  I'm sorry to hear about your friend.   Sometimes even a decade and a half is not enough to heal wounds.  May you have strength today...but it's ok to cry a bit.  You will honor your fallen friend.


----------



## LPBeier

Macgyver1968 said:


> (hugs) I'm sorry to hear about your friend. Sometimes even a decade and a half is not enough to heal wounds. May you have strength today...but it's ok to cry a bit. You will honor your fallen friend.


Thanks, Mac. I think the reason it is bothering me so much today is there was a trial for a similar drunk driver incident and the driver got community service and only 2 years suspended licence.  He killed 4, including his girlfriend and 3 in another vehicle.

15 years and no improvement in our judicial system.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs))) LP. I wouldn't call that an accident. It was foreseeable by the drunk driver. It was a crash / collision.

That kind of sentence makes me mad too. The dangers of driving drunk are well known to everyone nowadays. I think it's outrageous that the penalties for hurting or killing someone with a vehicle are so lenient compared with other ways of hurting or killing someone.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> (((Gentle hugs))) LP. I wouldn't call that an accident. It was foreseeable by the drunk driver. It was a crash / collision.
> 
> That kind of sentence makes me mad too. The dangers of driving drunk are well known to everyone nowadays. I think it's outrageous that the penalties for hurting or killing someone with a vehicle are so lenient compared with other ways of hurting or killing someone.


 I agree. What really got me with my friend is she made a lot of bad choices in her life and didn't have alot of family support. She finally got help and was really happy in her new life. Then her past comes to haunt her in the form of a drunk driver. It was two weeks before their wedding.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LP, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your friend. Unfortunately, the lack of justice against impaired drivers is just as lacking all across the country.
What makes me really sick to my stomach are the amount of our local police being charged with impaired, some more than once, and they walk away. 
Something seriously needs to be done, country wide.

Impaired charge withdrawn against cop | Barrie Examiner

Barrie officer pleads guilty | Innisfil Examiner

Barrie police officer charged with impaired driving


----------



## Andy M.

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> LP, I'm so very sorry for the loss of your friend. Unfortunately, the lack of justice against impaired drivers is just as lacking all across the country.
> What makes me really sick to my stomach are the amount of our local police being charged with impaired, some more than once, and they walk away.
> Something seriously needs to be done, country wide.
> 
> Impaired charge withdrawn against cop | Barrie Examiner
> 
> Barrie officer pleads guilty | Innisfil Examiner
> 
> Barrie police officer charged with impaired driving




+1.  Not only in Canada.  It's a serious problem in the USA as well.


----------



## taxlady

Judges don't like to put cops in jail. They have to be in solitary for their own safety.

Lots of cops aren't very good examples of law abiding drivers. I see them doing illegal stuff on the roads all the time.


----------



## pacanis

I just ran 50 rounds of ammo through two of my pistols. I didn't want this beautiful day to go to waste.
I had some oranges I was shooting at a couple months ago and their remnants are still there. I'm surprised a critter didn't eat them, but I guess they don't like oranges. I wonder if that's true of all citrus.


----------



## Macgyver1968

pacanis said:


> I just ran 50 rounds of ammo through two of my pistols. I didn't want this beautiful day to go to waste.
> I had some oranges I was shooting at a couple months ago and their remnants are still there. I'm surprised a critter didn't eat them, but I guess they don't like oranges. I wonder if that's true of all citrus.



What sort of pistols?


----------



## pacanis

My new Luger and Browning Hi-Power. 9mm's.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I just ran 50 rounds of ammo through two of my pistols. I didn't want this beautiful day to go to waste.
> I had some oranges I was shooting at a couple months ago and their remnants are still there. I'm surprised a critter didn't eat them, but I guess they don't like oranges. I wonder if that's true of all citrus.


I doubt that. In fact, in I have been told that in Jasper National Park, they tell you to bury your food waste, except citrus peels. You have to bring those back out of the park. When the carnivores eat them, it upsets their electrolyte balance. Yeah, I know, it's not meat, but if it's covered in meat or fish or fat, they aren't too picky.


----------



## pacanis

Interesting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got finsed making a run to BB&B, Pet Smart, Wal-mart, Costco and Shrek's favorite...Outlaw Music.  

I bought him a little guitar...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got finsed making a run to BB&B, Pet Smart, Wal-mart, Costco and Shrek's favorite...Outlaw Music.
> 
> I bought him a little guitar...


How many guitars does he have now?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> How many guitars does he have now?



He says "eleven", that's just the guitars, does not include the 3 mandolins, 2 ukeleles, various drums, autoharp and didgeridoo. Or the amplifiers that are growing out of the walls.

He may be hiding a couple guitars from me...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He says "eleven", that's just the guitars, does not include the 3 mandolins, 2 ukeleles, various drums, autoharp and didgeridoo. Or the amplifiers that are growing out of the walls.
> 
> He may be hiding a couple guitars from me...


 Wouldn't surprise me if there were a few hidden instruments.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, eleven doesn't sound right at all.
He should add a few more.  Maybe get the number into the twenties.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When he goes, I'm opening a music store...


----------



## phinz

We just got in from standing out in the rain during a fire alarm here in our Gatlinburg condo. Somebody's fireplace smoked up their apartment so they opened their door, which set off the smoke alarms.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I am laughing at our furbabies (again). They are playing a strange version of tag. First the cat stalks the dog and then when she has jumped on Violet's back, it is Violet to the chase. Then Violet gets tired so she swats Monkey with her tail and lies down. Monkey tries a few times to get Violet going but then takes off to one of her many hiding places.
> 
> Today is a tough one for me. 15 years ago today my best friend growing up was killed in a horrible accident. She and her fiancé were hit by a drunk driver and their car blew up with them in it. The really sad part is that they were both recovering alcoholics who had turned their lives around. The driver survived the accident and was only given probation and loss of license for 3 years. Diane, I miss you so much.



Oh Laurie, I am so very sorry. [[[[[[[[[[Hugs]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]

I'm so sorry. 

Love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Cat.

I think it just hit me hard today because I haven't been feeling well and hearing about the recent crash where once again the drunk driver basically got off.

We talked to our realtor (who happens to be our neighbour) tonight and we agreed that we will probably list and start looking in February.  That gives us awhile to really figure out if moving is the right thing to do at this time.  We are very torn.


----------



## Addie

phinz said:


> We just got in from standing out in the rain during a fire alarm here in our Gatlinburg condo. Somebody's fireplace smoked up their apartment so they opened their door, which set off the smoke alarms.



Our alarm goes off and no one even opens their door to see what the problem is. The last time was when someone burnt their toast in the toaster oven. It is always something stupid here. 

There are no instructions for any of the residents on what to do when the alarm goes off. The first time a new resident hears it, they are the only ones who react until they see no one else out in the halls. Then they go back into their apartments. A lot of times it is just a piece of dust that got into the ceiling alarm. Just love it when that happens at three in the morning.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Our alarm goes off and no one even opens their door to see what the problem is. The last time was when someone burnt their toast in the toaster oven. It is always something stupid here.
> 
> *There are no instructions for any of the residents on what to do when the alarm goes off*. The first time a new resident hears it, they are the only ones who react until they see no one else out in the halls. Then they go back into their apartments. A lot of times it is just a piece of dust that got into the ceiling alarm. Just love it when that happens at three in the morning.


 
Instructions? Do you mean something like, "When alarms sounds, leave building"? 
That's something I was taught starting in kindergarten a few times a year.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Instructions? Do you mean something like, "When alarms sounds, leave building"?
> That's something I was taught starting in kindergarten a few times a year.



Yeah, something like that. 

There are maps of the exits on the walls. But they are up so high, you can't even read them. Someone forgot that the elderly tend to shrink as they get older. When they tell you these apartments are for self sufficient residents only, they really mean it. Why we have wheelchair bound residents, I have no idea.


----------



## pacanis

They should show some consideration and mount two sets of instructions, one down low. I'm surprised that's not an ADA requirement.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> They should show some consideration and mount two sets of instructions, one down low. I'm surprised that's not an ADA requirement.



I lot of things in this building don't meet ADA requirements. Since I can't walk very well, they have had to make changes here to accommodate me. It doesn't make them happy, but I don't care. The fire doors in the halls are solid metal and very heavy. They have to be programmed to shut immediately if the alarm sounds. Okay, I can agree with that. But the pneumatic closer makes it very hard to push the door open. So I raised a stink. They are now easier to open, yet still meet all requirements. Just a matter of adjusting the screw. 

You have to remember the folks doing this work are young, healthy men who haven't started to shrink. So when they are told to put them at eye level, they do. Their eye level. I think I will mention it the next time I see Frank, the head of maintenance here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The apartment doors should also be fire rated.  That way, if your hear the alarms and the fire is NOT in your apartment, stay put...do not open the door.  

When our alrams go off at work, we get everyone behind a fire rated door and head for the where the fire alarms were triggered with extinguishers.  There is no way we could evacuate the whole building.  But I have evacuated a unit.


----------



## Andy M.

I think it's my turn to feel crappy.  Last night I started feeling like I'm coming down with a cold.  I hope that's all it is.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Judges don't like to put cops in jail. They have to be in solitary for their own safety.
> 
> Lots of cops aren't very good examples of law abiding drivers. I see them doing illegal stuff on the roads all the time.


I knew a chap some years ago who taught coppers to drive police cars. He used to say the hardest part was persuading them that they weren't Stirling Moss/Sebastian Vettel and they weren't competing at Le Mans when they were driving down a quiet residential street!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I think it's my turn to feel crappy.  Last night I started feeling like I'm coming down with a cold.  I hope that's all it is.



Too much flu going around out there.  

Be well Andy!  I  too, hope it's just a cold.


----------



## Mad Cook

Having a quiet sit down in front of the fire after a very hectic week. Went to my Aunt in Nottingham for a few days over Christmas and stayed longer that I expected. Ten of us there, including four generations. The youngest was the latest baby in the family - Evie, aged 6 months. 

 Babies are not my thing but I could have cheerfully brought her home with me. Such a jolly little thing, she was laughing nearly all day. In the 10 hours she was with us on Christmas Day she only cried once and that was when she was having a nap and woke up alone in a strange bedroom. She grizzled a bit then but stopped as soon as her mum went in to her. 

 She wasn't a bit fazed by all the cousins, aunties and uncles who kept picking her up and passing her round, even with me who she was meeting for the first time and she was fascinated by everything and, of course, the wrapping paper and the boxes were infinitely more interesting than the presents wrapped in them.  

 Aunt is 82 so I don't know how much longer the big Christmases will continue so we make the most of it as long as we can.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I think it's my turn to feel crappy. Last night I started feeling like I'm coming down with a cold. I hope that's all it is.


 
Oh, Andy. {{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Oh, Andy. {{{{{hugs}}}}



smart arse!


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Oh, Andy. {{{{{hugs}}}}




Thanks so much.  Your sincere well wishes mean so much!


----------



## Somebunny

Thinking about how I must go  home today and leave my sweet little grandbabies. DD came home from the hospital last night, she and new baby Jayce Nathaniel are settling in. The two "big" sisters are very excited and will be helpful. Son-in law will have the next week off to help care for everyone and Nana must go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The apartment doors should also be fire rated.  That way, if your hear the alarms and the fire is NOT in your apartment, stay put...do not open the door.
> 
> When our alrams go off at work, we get everyone behind a fire rated door and head for the where the fire alarms were triggered with extinguishers.  There is no way we could evacuate the whole building.  But I have evacuated a unit.



They are. In fact, there are some residents who like to prop their doors open. When an alarm goes off, all doors close (slam is more like it) automatically. Scares the heck out of them. One resident who is in her late 90's, swears her apartment is haunted by the person who lived there before. She is trying to force her to stay in her apartment. We just humor her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Thinking about how I must go  home today and leave my sweet little grandbabies. DD came home from the hospital last night, she and new baby Jayce Nathaniel are settling in. The two "big" sisters are very excited and will be helpful. Son-in law will have the next week off to help care for everyone and Nana must go back to work tomorrow.



Aw...leaving gk behind is the hardest thing.  Did you tell DD she should inspect your luggage to make sure you don't smuggle Jayce out???


----------



## Somebunny

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw...leaving gk behind is the hardest thing.  Did you tell DD she should inspect your luggage to make sure you don't smuggle Jayce out???



Lol PF!  Since I never had A little boy myself, he will be very special, I love the girls but there is just something about boys ...   Yes it's very hard too leave them, but Nana does need a break!


----------



## LPBeier

TB has the flu also.

 Andy, hope you are better soon.


----------



## CatPat

We had to take Mamma to the emergency room today. She has pneumonia and it developed very quickly. Lakisha hasn't been home since she got sick so her Mamma won't get this, I tore three stitches in my back driving Mamma to the hospital and Carl was very upset at me. I'm the only one good enough to drive Joy that fast through city streets because he and Lakisha didn't learn to drive in Romania! That made him be quiet. He did say he was very impressed, and he had had no idea a hybrid could go that fast!

I'm watching Mamma very carefully. Lakisha moved to the sofabed couch in the living room of my lair so I can sleep with Mamma. I'd given them my big bed because they are my guests, but Lakisha said Mamma needed me, not her. This one time I agreed. I love Lakisha! She is so very sensible.

Mamma's on medications and she's breathing better. I was so very, very scared. Carl sat in the back of Joy, holding Mamma and comforting her. She had her head on his shoulder when I looked once in the mirror and his cheek was on her forehead and he was whispering soothing words to her. He wouldn't let me take her alone, and now he's all exposed to this sickness. 

While we were gone, Papa took apart one of the twin beds in Carl's room upstairs (2nd floor) and moved it to behind the couch in my lair, and he brought all of Carl's things down here. He's down here in the lair/infirmary now, for we can't afford so much exposure of this to DA. I'm so very blessed to be surrounded by such sensible people. 

Papa's a great cook, and he's been cooking for DA upstairs using her recipes. Down here, there is very much chicken soup and comfort foods. Yesterday Papa bought himself a small cheap gas grill because DA wanted grilled shrimp and it's a real trouble dragging my big Weber up to there. My Papa is a grill magician, and he's taught me so very much!

Papa and I are still maintaining our new, wonderful relationship. He has two daughters now. I'll always be his little girl and I'll always need my Papa, but I'm also an adult now and I still need my Papa. 

I have a question of rings and Papa and Mamma said to ask of you about this, so I'll put that on a different posting.

Andy, I hope you aren't too very sick. I'm praying that this will be a superficial little cold and you'll be well rid of it very, very soon.

Fire doors can save one's life. These are these heavy, metal doors, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Sorry everyone for not answering sooner.  We were at the hospital from 11 am until after 2 pm (PST) and I was both exhausted and frustrated.  I tried to rest to no luck and just didn't feel like typing or going over the day.
> 
> The ultrasound showed I have "sludge" in my gallbladder and fatty deposits on my liver.  I am already on cholesterol medication and watch my diet fairly carefully.  The ER doctor said that the "sludge" can be as painful as a stone and can even form into a stone, but that surgery is not necessarily needed and is not considered an emergency so I would wait 2 months for the appointment with the surgeon then 6 - 8 months for the surgery.
> 
> As most of you know I suffer from chronic pain through most of my body from things like osteoarthritis, fibromyalgia, a triple back fracture in my lumbar region and a few others. So, when I break into tears at a hospital over an acute pain, you KNOW it is bad.  The doctor asked if there was anything she could do to help me and I said "yes, take out my gallbladder!" To which she said "I don't think you want me doing that", which lightened the mood a little.  Instead, she gave me a referral, a shot of morphine and some pills to take home and wished me well.
> 
> The pain is increasing and the morphine did nothing so I have stopped taking it (am already so itchy from it) and am back to my regular pain meds which at least keep the chronic pain manageable and I can work to handle the new pain.
> 
> If it gets worse tonight, TB is taking me to a different hospital which is smaller and they tend to look after people a little better.  I will call my family doctor and she if she is working between Christmas and New Years.  Meanwhile, I am just trying to rest and eat a very low fat diet to see If I can resolve this on my own.  I have been doing a lot of google searching!
> 
> Thanks for caring.  I love you all so much.


Keeping you in our prayers Sorry you have to deal with so much pain.  Sending positive thoughts & prayers to you!!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating our 29th Anniversary by getting ready for work.  I'm thinking we'll go out to dinner tonight.


Happy Belated Anniversary!!  

I am still getting caught up...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you!  We had a good one!


----------



## Andy M.

CatPat said:


> ...Andy, I hope you aren't too very sick. I'm praying that this will be a superficial little cold and you'll be well rid of it very, very soon...
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




Thanks, Cat.  I think I'll be OK.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Oh, Andy. {{{{{hugs}}}}





PrincessFiona60 said:


> smart arse!


+1

Andy, hope whatever you caught is minor and goes away soon.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just flipped over the beef roast we put in to marinade last night for Sauerbraten on New Years day..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looking through the new books...was able to pick up E.R. Burroughs' John Carter Trilogy.  My old paperbacks won't make it trough another reading, they are falling apart.


----------



## Josie1945

Wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes,
Surgery went well , no problems.
Princess it was carpal tunnel in the elbow and the
wrist.  Plus he removed a cyst from the wrist that
was wrapped around the main artery. I have 8 stitches
and 10 clamps. I am doing great and can type on day three
 I have a Guardian Angel 

Josie


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear it Josie. I'm sending some healing vibes in your direction.


----------



## Addie

Cat, I am so sorry to hear of Mama's illness. When she is scheduled to fly back  home, make sure she is cleared by the doctor to do so. Being in an enclosed airplane for so many hours, and the pressurized cabin in the plane can play havoc with someone who is or has recently been ill. 

Give Mama and everyone else a hug from me. And do let us know how she is doing. This visit has certainly been an eventful one for all of you. Make sure everyone takes care of themselves. The flu is running rampant right now. And you don't want everyone to be sick at the same time. The flu is hardest on the very young, children, and the elderly. So make sure DA is well taken care of. Don't let Papa get overtired. Along with the rest of you. It might be a good idea for all of you to wear masks. You can get them at any drugstore. (Walgreen's, CVS) Take care and remember we all love you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> Wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes,
> Surgery went well , no problems.
> Princess it was carpal tunnel in the elbow and the
> wrist.  Plus he removed a cyst from the wrist that
> was wrapped around the main artery. I have 8 stitches
> and 10 clamps. I am doing great and can type on day three
> I have a Guardian Angel
> 
> Josie



Yay!  I am so glad it went well.


----------



## CarolPa

Cat, I hope Mama is feeling better soon.  With Pneumonia, she will be tired for a very long time.  It was several months before I was back to my old self.  

Be careful with your stitches.  You won't be any good to anyone if you hurt yourself. 

I think what I have is just a bad cold as I don't have a fever at all.  I've had it since Christmas Eve.  Yesterday I felt very good, but I had a bad night of coughing last night and today I feel congested again.  I hope my husband doesn't get it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have forbidden Shrek to get sick, hurt himself, etc.  It's my turn to be waited on.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have forbidden Shrek to get sick, hurt himself, etc. It's my turn to be waited on.


 


TB decided yesterday that it was his turn. So he got the flu and let me wait on him.  But yes, your sweet Ogreness, it is your turn!


----------



## LPBeier

Josie1945 said:


> Wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes,
> Surgery went well , no problems.
> Princess it was carpal tunnel in the elbow and the
> wrist. Plus he removed a cyst from the wrist that
> was wrapped around the main artery. I have 8 stitches
> and 10 clamps. I am doing great and can type on day three
> I have a Guardian Angel
> 
> Josie


Dear Josie,
I am so glad it went well for you. As someone who has trouble with their hands and wrists, I understand the frustration. I am glad you are feeling relief.


----------



## Addie

I have been needing a new chair for the computer for a long time. The one I have has been dead for about a year. It is really too large for me. So today a new, smaller chair arrived. Spike bought it for me. I kept asking him to pick up a small pillow for my present one. But I guess it was easier to buy a new chair on line, than go to the Dollar Store and pick up a small pillow. He refuses to admit though that it is a Christmas present. Instead, since The Pirate is my Christmas baby, he tells me it is for The Pirate's birthday. Just like Labor Day is in honor of him. He was born on Labor Day. 

I am so glad my baby days are way past me. Just think of all the holidays I could still be having babies on. What a horrible and painful thought that was. I think it is time to close this missive.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have forbidden Shrek to get sick, hurt himself, etc.  It's my turn to be waited on.



Yeah! He had his turn with his appendix. I personally think he overdid it that time. wink: Sympathy hog!)


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I am so glad my baby days are way past me. Just think of all the holidays I could still be having babies on. What a horrible and painful thought that was. I think it is time to close this missive.


 
Addie, I have missed your charming wit. Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished doing this. It's still lightly simmering.


I'm not having it for dinner tonight, but I had the (leftover) turkey thawed since yesterday so figured I had better cook it. Plus I had some bacon grease I thought would be good for sauteing the veggies in and creating a gravy with. I'll probably warm and spoon some over a couple biscuits for lunch tomorrow... I plan on using a large spoon


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in the dark waiting for Spike to come and put my new chair together for me. I am just too lazy to stand up and reach for the lamp on the wall. 

I didn't bother to check my mail Thursday through today. So when I went down, sure enough, no mail.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I am sitting here in the dark waiting for Spike to come and put my new chair together for me. *I am just too lazy to stand up and reach for the lamp on the wall. *
> 
> I didn't bother to check my mail Thursday through today. So when I went down, sure enough, no mail.


 
Wow. And I thought I was lazy.
I hope you are sitting on the pot


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, I am so sorry to hear of Mama's illness. When she is scheduled to fly back  home, make sure she is cleared by the doctor to do so. Being in an enclosed airplane for so many hours, and the pressurized cabin in the plane can play havoc with someone who is or has recently been ill.
> 
> Give Mama and everyone else a hug from me. And do let us know how she is doing. This visit has certainly been an eventful one for all of you. Make sure everyone takes care of themselves. The flu is running rampant right now. And you don't want everyone to be sick at the same time. The flu is hardest on the very young, children, and the elderly. So make sure DA is well taken care of. Don't let Papa get overtired. Along with the rest of you. It might be a good idea for all of you to wear masks. You can get them at any drugstore. (Walgreen's, CVS) Take care and remember we all love you.



Thank you so very much, Addie. No, we know she can't fly back with Papa, so she's set her ticket to January 28. She's very sick.

Thank you all for being concerned about my Mamma. We're worried too, but she seems to be having good medicines and she was a little hungry today and breathing better. She ate lightly but she ate some of all three meals and she had some crackers with the leftover cheese ball and yogurt for her snacks. She naps a lot, and talks to Papa and DA through the door at the top of the steps. 

None of us go upstairs. The door is closed. Papa and DA do not come down here. Carl has gotten a cold. I'm very worried, with his asthma, of him being exposed so very closely to Mamma's pneumonia. I changed the filters on the heat pump today and I hope it keeps DA and Papa well. I think masks are a very good idea. I dug out all the ones I bought when I had that other cold and so Papa and DA have them.

Mamma is being very, very pampered by all three of us. Papa was so very smart to move Carl down here. Papa and I got angry with one another when I refused to let him go to the hospital with us. Mamma was down here all the time, he was not, and I didn't wish for the risk to him. He could have become ill and he's always with DA.

I said to let us take her, I'm already sick, Carl refused to let me go without him so he could comfort Mamma, and it was a mess. But when we were gone, Papa knew I was right, and he moved Carl's bed and his stuff down here.

What really hurt me was when Papa apologized for being upset with me, I couldn't hug him. I told him I went between him and his wife this one time, and I just couldn't allow him to become exposed any more. I also said the apology wasn't necessary, for he removed Carl away from DA and him and this meant more than anything to me, and I said his little girl is still here and I love him. He said he loved me dearly, and then he said he loves the little girl of me, but he also admires and loves his big girl! We've become so close. I adore my Papa more than ever now. I can tell him anything now, just like Mamma.

I've discovered something now about my parents. If you're honest and let them be parents while you are still their little girl, parents grow with you. Then they become your best friends and then you find out they were your best friends all along the way, and that makes the love you have for them go off above the scale. I love them much more. I always loved them dearly but now I have had different experiences with them, especially my Papa, and I find my love for them is so much more.

I'm sorry this is so long. Mamma saw me after my talk with Papa and she said, "Now you're a Papa's girl, as well as a Mamma's girl. That's what I've always wanted."

At least I could hug Mamma. My arms ache for Papa.

Carl's on the phone with his Mamma, and Lakisha made a few postings but she's still very aching with this plague (this is what we call it) so she's in the bathtub with my wonderful lavender bath beads and Epsom salts. Mamma is up in a chair, looking over my shoulder here, and she wishes all of you well and she thanks all of you for your concern and everything.

I'm saying this in front of her: I'm heartbroken that she is so sick, but a blessing came of this: I get to be with her longer. I just wish Papa could stay longer but he has the businesses to attend to. Mamma called her administrators and has a substitute teacher arranged indefinitely for to take her classes.

Now I need to catch up upon what else all of you are doing.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Josie1945 said:


> Wanted to thank everyone for the well wishes,
> Surgery went well , no problems.
> Princess it was carpal tunnel in the elbow and the
> wrist.  Plus he removed a cyst from the wrist that
> was wrapped around the main artery. I have 8 stitches
> and 10 clamps. I am doing great and can type on day three
> I have a Guardian Angel
> 
> Josie



I'm so happy you are doing well! Uck...stitches. Those are not any fun. 

Thank you for the good news! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

CarolPa said:


> Cat, I hope Mama is feeling better soon.  With Pneumonia, she will be tired for a very long time.  It was several months before I was back to my old self.
> 
> Be careful with your stitches.  You won't be any good to anyone if you hurt yourself.
> 
> I think what I have is just a bad cold as I don't have a fever at all.  I've had it since Christmas Eve.  Yesterday I felt very good, but I had a bad night of coughing last night and today I feel congested again.  I hope my husband doesn't get it.



Oh no, Carol. I'm sorry. Thank you for your kind words for Mamma and me. Three did tear, but another doctor at the hospital took those out and made bigger ones for me when he saw the back of my shirt all red and asked what was wrong.

I hope this is just a bad cold, for I have heard awful things of the flu, and I do so hope your husband doesn't become ill.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> TB has the flu also.
> 
> Andy, hope you are better soon.



Oh no Laurie! I'm so sorry. You and TB are in our thoughts and prayers.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarlSchellenberger

I just got off the phone with Mom. She threw her boyfriend out, finally! He's gone!! He packed his stuff and went today. I was really worried about Mom making the bills, but she managed to save a bunch of money so she's ok.

She just paid the last payment of her mortgage off yesterday and the house is hers now. This frees up about five hundred bucks for her.

One of her good friends from college is moving in, my godmother. Her husband died in 2012 and she finally sold her house. Mom and her have been through lots of stuff and so shes moving in with Mom and they're gonna split the utilities and property taxes. 

Mom's gonna be ok now. She's got her friend there who's got a real good job and neither one of them have a bunch of baggage bills Mom had to deal with like credit cards from her boyfriend.

Mom said the first thing she'll do because she got freed up of $500 from the mortgage is to get a better car. She said with some savings, and her real good credit she's gonna buy a car that's only a couple years old. Right now she has a 1999 Subaru Legacy, and she wants a newer Outback.

I got my Christmas presents in spades, y'all! Cat's wearing my ring, Mom's gonna be ok now and that man is gone. 

I saw Cat's posts here, and I hope all of y'all get better. This cold is kicking my tail and I'll be thinking of y'all too. I hate that y'all are having to go through a bunch of health problems. That's not fair.

Cat just opened a bottle of sparkling grape juice, and we're gonna drink a toast to y'all and we hope y'all get better. 

Carl


----------



## taxlady

That's great news about your mom getting rid of that boyfriend.

Hope you get over your cold quickly.


----------



## Addie

Cat, please make sure your Mama gets plenty of fluids in her. A lot of chicken soup is just what she needs. Mostly the broth. You don't want to be giving her heavy meals at this time. Make sure something to drink is right next to her and encourage her to take small sips constantly. A straw wouldn't hurt right now either. 

Also, try to make her give little coughs throughout the day. It will encourage her lungs to rid themselves of the fluid. Most of all make sure she gets plenty of rest and sleep. 

I am glad you have become friends with your parents. When that happens, you know you have grown up. Mama is going to be fine with the great care you are giving her. 

And I am happy that Carl has resolved his problems regarding his Mom. Sounds like things are really working out for everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Two more work days.  They changed the time of my surgery to 7:30 am...no waiting as I am the first in.  By the time Mom starts to worry about it, it will be all over.  This is a good thing.  Shrek is more keyed up than I am.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cat and Carl, I'm sorry you've been sick, but glad that you and your parents will be starting the new year with positive circumstances. Take care.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two more work days.  They changed the time of my surgery to 7:30 am...no waiting as I am the first in.  By the time Mom starts to worry about it, it will be all over.  This is a good thing.  Shrek is more keyed up than I am.



Now I have to get up early to worry about you!


----------



## Andy M.

This cold I'm getting is so slow to get started.  I've been feeling like it's going to hit me hard when I get up in the morning, but when I get up, it's not happening.  This happened to me last year too.  It took a long time to get started, came and went but a cough lingered for a long time after.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Now I have to get up early to worry about you!



+1!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two more work days.  They changed the time of my surgery to 7:30 am...no waiting as I am the first in.  By the time Mom starts to worry about it, it will be all over.  This is a good thing.  Shrek is more keyed up than I am.



Poor Shrek. Will he be at the hospital waiting for you to come out? I love being scheduled early in the morning for surgery. I usually am still sleeping when they come in to get me ready. And the first thing I ask when I wake up is, "When can I go home?"


----------



## pacanis

I just got home from a drive into the city. It is BRUTAL out there. Zero visibility and maybe 25 yds when you _can_ see. Gotta love the idiots driving without lights.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got home from a drive into the city. It is BRUTAL out there. Zero visibility and maybe 25 yds when you _can_ see. Gotta love the idiots driving without lights.




We're expecting a big storm Thurs. PM and most of Friday.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two more work days.  They changed the time of my surgery to 7:30 am...no waiting as I am the first in.  By the time Mom starts to worry about it, it will be all over.  This is a good thing.  Shrek is more keyed up than I am.



We'll be thinking of you, Ogress! Take care of yourself and make Shrek wait on you on hand and foot.

With love,
~Cat and Company


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> We're expecting a big storm Thurs. PM and most of Friday.


 
Just when you thought winter was waning it comes right back to slap you in the face. I've got snow running from 3" to 10" already. I better check my beer supply


----------



## Andy M.

Wwe don't usually get a lot of snow early in the winter.  Most of our big storms come later in Jan., Feb. and Mar.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Wwe don't usually get a lot of snow early in the winter. Most of our big storms come later in Jan., Feb. and Mar.


 
Like when you play the Raiders


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Now I have to get up early to worry about you!


And for me that is 6:30 am!  

Seriously, your Ogerness, you are well loved and will be feeling a lot of love, positive thoughts and prayers no matter what time they operate!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Josie,  glad to see you're surgery went well. Hope everything heals up good and quick. 

Cat, so sorry so many of you have been sick or hurt this Christmas season. You are all in my thoughts and prayers.

PF, good luck with the surgery. Tell Shrek he's lucky to have the privilege of caring for you when you come home. ;-)

Andy and all the rest of you that are battling the germs, get well!  After all, starting tomorrow you'll have to tell people you've been sick for two years!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am about to eat half of this Russian Tea Biscuit that we bought at West Side Market yesterday. The teaspoon is for size comparison. 



Half of that sucker is probably half the calories for a day! I'll enjoy every one of them.


----------



## taxlady

Best of luck with the surgery PF and heal quickly.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, please make sure your Mama gets plenty of fluids in her. A lot of chicken soup is just what she needs. Mostly the broth. You don't want to be giving her heavy meals at this time. Make sure something to drink is right next to her and encourage her to take small sips constantly. A straw wouldn't hurt right now either.
> 
> Also, try to make her give little coughs throughout the day. It will encourage her lungs to rid themselves of the fluid. Most of all make sure she gets plenty of rest and sleep.
> 
> I am glad you have become friends with your parents. When that happens, you know you have grown up. Mama is going to be fine with the great care you are giving her.
> 
> And I am happy that Carl has resolved his problems regarding his Mom. Sounds like things are really working out for everyone.



Thank you, Addie! Mamma does love water and she's drinking a lot of it. The stuff in her lungs sounds looser today and she's coughing some of it up. 

Papa and DA are still well, thank goodness! Papa's starting to talk to me about his businesses also and about financial things. He's so very smart!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Like when you play the Raiders




A win is a win.  The snow just makes it more exciting.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> A win is a win. The snow just makes it more exciting.


 
You know I thought of that game Sunday when Aarron Rogers' arm was grabbed and he fumbled, creating that weird TD play. I said, if this was last year they might have called the tuck rule


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> You know I thought of that game Sunday when Aarron Rogers' arm was grabbed and he fumbled, creating that weird TD play. I said, if this was last year they might have called the tuck rule




I saw that play.  Rodgers sort of wandered over to his teammate and whispered to him to pick up the ball and run.  At least one guy was paying attention.


----------



## bethzaring

Right now I am 5 days into an 11 day house, dog and cat sitting job about 15 miles north of town.  I came into town to the house site to select the color of the switch plates.  The plastering, with the color coat, is about half way completed.


----------



## LPBeier

I am making "fireworks" out of LED motion icicle lights for TB's New Years light and music show.  So far he has done Halloween, Christmas and now New Years.  I told him fine, I am glad he has a hobby finally....but HE has to find a place to store all the lights and light pieces (a polar bear, two trees, shooting star, angel, etc.). 

We really bond as a couple because he is very logical and technical while I am the creative one.  When he said the stars couldn't be done with the new icicle strings, I looked on my desk, found a "dead" CD and taped it onto the center to hold the weight.  It works like a charm and the programmed choreography he did on the lights is awesome! He used Auld Lang Syne, Firework (Katy Perry) and The Final Countdown!


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to get motivated to make some pie crust, so we can have tourtière for supper tonight.


----------



## pacanis

I am watching movies.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I just got home from a drive into the city. It is BRUTAL out there. Zero visibility and maybe 25 yds when you _can_ see. Gotta love the idiots driving without lights.




People seem to think that if they can see, they're OK.  They don't stop to think that you have to be able to see them, too!


----------



## pacanis

I kept thinking I was going to run into the back of one of those idiots stopped in the road. No wonder I don't like driving in the winter.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I kept thinking I was going to run into the back of one of those idiots stopped in the road. No wonder I don't like driving in the winter.




You don't live in a very good area for not liking to drive in the winter.  I used to drive 21 miles to work in the winter, all on back roads.  Now I won't even drive to the store.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> You don't live in a very good area for not liking to drive in the winter. I used to drive 21 miles to work in the winter, all on back roads. Now I won't even drive to the store.


 
Well thankfully I don't often need to drive when it's storming.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I am watching movies.


 
Care to elaborate, Pac? 

We will be continuing our Harry Potter Marathon!  At the moment TB is videoing his music/light show and I am making snacks for our evening movie.  We will, I am sure, be heading to bed in 2013!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Now I have to get up early to worry about you!



No you don't!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blood Drawn, typed and crossed...so they have back up, just in case.  EKG clear!  Except for what day it is, all I have to do is walk in and I'm set to go.  I really hate waiting.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Now I have to get up early to worry about you!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> No you don't!


We'll all be worrying.

Can you get Shrek to keep us updated? I know he has an account here on DC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'll be back Friday...he has orders to let the forum know if something bad happens.  So I'll be back Friday, because nothing bad is going to happen.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> I just got off the phone with one of my Dad's friends. She and her husband lived in the same building as my parents and they did a lot together. When both Dad and Peg lost their spouses, they because "companions". They never moved in together but Peg would cook for Dad and he would take her out for dinner.
> 
> She moved to the island around the same time Dad moved in with us - they were both not able to look after themselves any more and moved in with family.
> 
> She asked me about a Vancouver legend, Dal Richards - a band leader and musician extraordinaire. She said his radio program wasn't on any more. I looked it up and it is now on his website. The current version is Christmas music and I realized how much I missed listening to the show with Dad. Dal talks about all history of the songs and singers. I have to admit I have a few tears rolling down my face - a beautiful memory of time with Dad while he could still enjoy his love for music.


Thanks for mentioning this, LPB. I've just finished listening to the Christmas edition and will be listening again in future. 

I've always loved "big band" and swing music and as a teenager, when my contemporaries were saving up for Beatles and Rolling Stones on vinyl I was haunting jumble sales with my pocket money looking for Glen Miller, Benny Goodman, The Dorsey Brothers et al on 78 shellac records. Even as a little girl I was deeply unimpressed with Elvis Presley and Bill Haley and the Comets. My favourite uncle was a jazz fan and I think I caught it from him.


----------



## Mad Cook

CatPat said:


> Thank you so very much, Addie. No, we know she can't fly back with Papa, so she's set her ticket to January 28. She's very sick.
> 
> Thank you all for being concerned about my Mamma. We're worried too, but she seems to be having good medicines and she was a little hungry today and breathing better. She ate lightly but she ate some of all three meals and she had some crackers with the leftover cheese ball and yogurt for her snacks. She naps a lot, and talks to Papa and DA through the door at the top of the steps.
> 
> None of us go upstairs. The door is closed. Papa and DA do not come down here. Carl has gotten a cold. I'm very worried, with his asthma, of him being exposed so very closely to Mamma's pneumonia. I changed the filters on the heat pump today and I hope it keeps DA and Papa well. I think masks are a very good idea. I dug out all the ones I bought when I had that other cold and so Papa and DA have them.
> 
> Mamma is being very, very pampered by all three of us. Papa was so very smart to move Carl down here. Papa and I got angry with one another when I refused to let him go to the hospital with us. Mamma was down here all the time, he was not, and I didn't wish for the risk to him. He could have become ill and he's always with DA.
> 
> I said to let us take her, I'm already sick, Carl refused to let me go without him so he could comfort Mamma, and it was a mess. But when we were gone, Papa knew I was right, and he moved Carl's bed and his stuff down here.
> 
> What really hurt me was when Papa apologized for being upset with me, I couldn't hug him. I told him I went between him and his wife this one time, and I just couldn't allow him to become exposed any more. I also said the apology wasn't necessary, for he removed Carl away from DA and him and this meant more than anything to me, and I said his little girl is still here and I love him. He said he loved me dearly, and then he said he loves the little girl of me, but he also admires and loves his big girl! We've become so close. I adore my Papa more than ever now. I can tell him anything now, just like Mamma.
> 
> I've discovered something now about my parents. If you're honest and let them be parents while you are still their little girl, parents grow with you. Then they become your best friends and then you find out they were your best friends all along the way, and that makes the love you have for them go off above the scale. I love them much more. I always loved them dearly but now I have had different experiences with them, especially my Papa, and I find my love for them is so much more.
> 
> I'm sorry this is so long. Mamma saw me after my talk with Papa and she said, "Now you're a Papa's girl, as well as a Mamma's girl. That's what I've always wanted."
> 
> At least I could hug Mamma. My arms ache for Papa.
> 
> Carl's on the phone with his Mamma, and Lakisha made a few postings but she's still very aching with this plague (this is what we call it) so she's in the bathtub with my wonderful lavender bath beads and Epsom salts. Mamma is up in a chair, looking over my shoulder here, and she wishes all of you well and she thanks all of you for your concern and everything.
> 
> I'm saying this in front of her: I'm heartbroken that she is so sick, but a blessing came of this: I get to be with her longer. I just wish Papa could stay longer but he has the businesses to attend to. Mamma called her administrators and has a substitute teacher arranged indefinitely for to take her classes.
> 
> Now I need to catch up upon what else all of you are doing.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


What a good kind girl you are and some very wise words too.

 I'm late picking this up but I hope all the invalids are feeling better now. And what about you after the accident? Are you fully recovered?

 Happy new year and I hope you achieve all you wish for in the coming year.

 God bless.


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> Thanks for mentioning this, LPB. I've just finished listening to the Christmas edition and will be listening again in future.
> 
> I've always loved "big band" and swing music and as a teenager, when my contemporaries were saving up for Beatles and Rolling Stones on vinyl I was haunting jumbles sales with my pocket money looking for Glen Miller, Benny Goodman, The Dorsey Brothers et al on 78 shellac records. Even as a little girl I was deeply unimpressed with Elvis Presley and Bill Haley and the Comets. My favourite uncle was a jazz fan and I think I caught it from him.


 
MC, we have to talk! My Dad hitchhiked from Hamilton, Ontario to New York right after he was discharged from WWII. In uniform, he and his buddy got into many shows including The Dorseys, Debbie Reynolds, Benny Goodman and more.  It was funny, in his last years he lost a lot of his memories present and past, but he would go on and on about his trip and who he saw.

He brought me up with a love of big band music, jazz, you name it.  And filled me with a ton of knowledge as well.


----------



## taxlady

Another big band fan here.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Another big band fan here.


Taxy, I got to meet Dal Richards on 2 occasions and talked to him on the phone twice as well.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, I got to meet Dal Richards on 2 occasions and talked to him on the phone twice as well.


Neato!


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> Another big band fan here.


+1 me too!


----------



## taxlady

For all the big band fans, here's an 8 minute clip from a 1941 movie. There's some pretty amazing dancing that starts at about 5 minutes.

Glenn Miller - Chattanooga Choo Choo - Sun Valley Serenade (1941) HQ - YouTube


----------



## CatPat

Mad Cook said:


> What a good kind girl you are and some very wise words too.
> 
> I'm late picking this up but I hope all the invalids are feeling better now. And what about you after the accident? Are you fully recovered?
> 
> Happy new year and I hope you achieve all you wish for in the coming year.
> 
> God bless.



Thank you so very much for your very kind words! We are feeling a little better and Mamma is also. I was so very worried of her, but her coughing is now getting rid of that stuff in her lungs and she is feeling better. Carl's cold hasn't brought up an asthma attack, and I'm so very grateful for that. Lakisha and I are better, also.

My stitches are to be removed on my birthday, January 3. Such a very nice birthday present! It feels very much better and I didn't have to use all those pills. I did tear part of the gash open when I was driving Mamma to the hospital, but a doctor there saw to this and fixed it with bigger stitches. Most of it has healed now and I have Lakisha to look of it and she says it looks good. I'll be just fine. As Mamma says, I bounce very well!

Papa and DA are still well, and I'm so very, very grateful of this. But in a few days, I'll have to take him to the airport for his flights back to Brasov. I'm hating this, for I'm going to lose him. And he's going back all alone, for Mamma must wait. But he promised me he would call me now at least three times a week so we can have this time together.

Poor Papa. I think this visit has been very difficult for him, but yet also he knows I love him and we have a closer relationship now and we cherish every minute we have together.

I told Carl and Lakisha I needed a plan to sabotage his departure, but the ideas we came up with will result in very much time in prison. 

Happy New Year! And thank you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be back Friday...he has orders to let the forum know if something bad happens. So I'll be back Friday, because nothing bad is going to happen.


 
Well we'll see you when you get back


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Looks like there is a whole new group of you to wish a speedy recovery, heal fast and feel better soon.   PF especially good wishes for tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Another big band fan here.



I've always enjoyed Big Band, especially Glenn Miller.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> Looks like there is a whole new group of you to wish a speedy recovery, heal fast and feel better soon.   PF especially good wishes for tomorrow.



Thanks Whisk!  Only one more sleep.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Wwe don't usually get a lot of snow early in the winter.  Most of our big storms come later in Jan., Feb. and Mar.



And sometimes April and May!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've always enjoyed Big Band, especially Glenn Miller.



My friends and I killed ourselves dancing to Glen Miller. Now we are lucky to be able to just tap our foot.


----------



## Addie

Cat, keep Mama coughing and make sure she gets those liquids into her on a regular basis. Keep a box of tissues at hand so she has something to spit into. You don't want her to swallow what she is bringing up. And have a basket close at hand so she can dispose of the tissue. Once use only on the tissues. I am betting that Papa will be giving Mama a proper goodbye when the time comes. (And please stay our to prison!) 

It is good that Carl is not having asthma attacks. Stress can easily bring on one. As Carl will tell you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nobody playing this morning, guess I'll head to work.  Long day, doing wrap up before I turn my key in and be gone a month.  

I did finally get a lock for my locker so I can stash my desk clutter while I am gone...I'm pretty sure the person using my desk will not want a three legged pig, a cat stapler and a can of Unicorn Meat hanging around.

Then home to wrap up around here.  No driving for a week if I remember right.  Okay we start taking bets tomorrow how long I can actually stay off of work. 
Some one already has the 2 week marker 1/16/14.  The doc has me off until 2/3/14.


----------



## CarolPa

I say "Listen to the doctor."  You have the rest of your life to go to work.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nobody playing this morning, guess I'll head to work.  Long day, doing wrap up before I turn my key in and be gone a month.
> 
> I did finally get a lock for my locker so I can stash my desk clutter while I am gone...I'm pretty sure the person using my desk will not want a three legged pig, a cat stapler and a can of Unicorn Meat hanging around.
> 
> Then home to wrap up around here.  No driving for a week if I remember right.  Okay we start taking bets tomorrow how long I can actually stay off of work.
> Some one already has the 2 week marker 1/16/14.  The doc has me off until 2/3/14.



Well, if I were a betting woman, 2.5 weeks, you will stop in just to say Hi!. By week three you will be working half days or just staying long enough to help out. Like with lunch. January 28th work be a full working day for you.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nobody playing this morning, guess I'll head to work.  Long day, doing wrap up before I turn my key in and be gone a month.
> 
> I did finally get a lock for my locker so I can stash my desk clutter while I am gone...I'm pretty sure the person using my desk will not want a three legged pig, a cat stapler and a can of Unicorn Meat hanging around.
> 
> Then home to wrap up around here.  No driving for a week if I remember right.  Okay we start taking bets tomorrow how long I can actually stay off of work.
> Some one already has the 2 week marker 1/16/14.  The doc has me off until 2/3/14.



I understand the cat stapler but the three-legged pig and the can of Unicorn Meat left me worrying about you. Will your surgery fix this?

Addie, we're doing all that. But thank you for reminding us! Mamma is coughing up stuff again today and she had some toast and orange juice for breakfast.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Happy thoughts for you PF that today is an easy day and you get all the last minute stuff done before you are off!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning, and hope that everything goes well for you, and mentally sending calming thoughts to Shrek.  Looking forward to hearing from you on Friday morning 

Cat, I hope everyone at your house is starting to feel better! It is especially tough when it is our parents who are sick. My dad was very sick this past summer, I can relate to how worried you are about Mamma Cat.  I'm glad papa will call you regularly, he will be missing you and mama cat very much I'm sure!


----------



## CatPat

Toffiffeezz said:


> Happy thoughts for you PF that today is an easy day and you get all the last minute stuff done before you are off!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning, and hope that everything goes well for you, and mentally sending calming thoughts to Shrek.  Looking forward to hearing from you on Friday morning
> 
> Cat, I hope everyone at your house is starting to feel better! It is especially tough when it is our parents who are sick. My dad was very sick this past summer, I can relate to how worried you are about Mamma Cat.  I'm glad papa will call you regularly, he will be missing you and mama cat very much I'm sure!



Fooo! That Ogress will be posting tomorrow night and back to work in a week! Along with her three-legged pig and her Unicorn Meat, also!

Thank you, Toffiffeezz! It's very alarming to see Mamma sick. She never gets sick. I'm sorry your dad was sick; it's true about parents. Papa and DA are still well, thank goodness!

I wish this cough would go away. Uck!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Katie H

Looks as though I can join the sick crew.  I've had a crappy old-fashioned cold for 9 days now and my patience has run out.  It began innocently enough with a slight bit of laryngitis, which then morphed into mild congestion, along with some minor coughing.  Well, boys and girls, it developed into a world class coughy, snotty cold.  My ribs are sore to the touch from coughing and, for the same reason, my abdominal muscles are as hard as cast iron.  This is NOT the way to get 6-pack abs!

The worst part is that I'm tired beyond measure because I can't get a full night's rest because of the coughing.  I've tried a myriad of things but none have been even moderately effective.  It just has to run its course and seems to be quite bit better today.  I at least slept enough last night that I had a memory of a dream when I awoke this morning.  That's progress.

Cat, I'm sending thoughts of continued positive progress for your mother and everyone else in hour house who is down with the plague.  Boy, doesn't this help us be thankful for when we feel good?!

I shouldn't complain as it's been, literally, over 20 years since I was down with a bug or a cold.  Not a bad average.

PF take care and kick butt and take names as necessary!!!


----------



## CatPat

Katie H said:


> Looks as though I can join the sick crew.  I've had a crappy old-fashioned cold for 9 days now and my patience has run out.  It began innocently enough with a slight bit of laryngitis, which then morphed into mild congestion, along with some minor coughing.  Well, boys and girls, it developed into a world class coughy, snotty cold.  My ribs are sore to the touch from coughing and, for the same reason, my abdominal muscles are as hard as cast iron.  This is NOT the way to get 6-pack abs!
> 
> The worst part is that I'm tired beyond measure because I can't get a full night's rest because of the coughing.  I've tried a myriad of things but none have been even moderately effective.  It just has to run its course and seems to be quite bit better today.  I at least slept enough last night that I had a memory of a dream when I awoke this morning.  That's progress.
> 
> Cat, I'm sending thoughts of continued positive progress for your mother and everyone else in hour house who is down with the plague.  Boy, doesn't this help us be thankful for when we feel good?!
> 
> I shouldn't complain as it's been, literally, over 20 years since I was down with a bug or a cold.  Not a bad average.
> 
> PF take care and kick butt and take names as necessary!!!



Oh no! It seems no one is safe from this plague, not even our gypsy. I'm sorry you're sick, Katie.

Thank you for your thoughts to us. The three of us kids are a little better. Carl and I are going to venture out to the store for stuff for chicken soup and other groceries. Lakisha will stay with Mamma, and we won't be out long, we're tired also.

Uck. This means I have to get dressed. I got three Hello Kitty footie pajamas for Christmas with no waistband and they are so very comfortable.

Go away plague!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be back Friday...he has orders to let the forum know if something bad happens.  So I'll be back Friday, because nothing bad is going to happen.



Just had a thought: why does it have to be"no news is good news"? Maybe you could sweet talk Shrek into giving us an update that everything went well? 

Whenever we hear from YOU will be the best news of all. As the song from Oliver goes,  "You can go,  but be back soon" ;-)


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> MC, we have to talk! My Dad hitchhiked from Hamilton, Ontario to New York right after he was discharged from WWII. In uniform, he and his buddy got into many shows including The Dorseys, Debbie Reynolds, Benny Goodman and more. It was funny, in his last years he lost a lot of his memories present and past, but he would go on and on about his trip and who he saw.
> 
> He brought me up with a love of big band music, jazz, you name it. And filled me with a ton of knowledge as well.


Lucky you. I'm not very knowledgeable but "I know what I like" as they say. I had a boyfriend in my 20s (1970s) whose father ran an (even then) old-fashioned dance band  quintet which played at weddings and local club dances and, as I had a bit of a voice back then and knew a lot of the words, he occasionally roped me in for a "gig" - often at the local swimming baths which closed in the winter and had a tiny stage at one end and a very good dance floor laid over the pool area. Talk about hitting the big time 

 Horses respond well to music and when I first got Horse I decided I'd see what he liked best (not as crazy as it sounds!) I brought the CD player and a selection of recordings from Mozart to Artie Shaw and every day played a couple to see his reaction. Mozart made him fidgety and a nuisance while I was trying to work round him but he was absolutely "sent" by a collection of Dinah Shore songs. We sometimes play DS to him when the vet comes as it calms him down and relaxes him. Try that with a Sex Pistols CD!

 There's an internet "radio" channel called the "UK 1940s Radio Station" run by a collection of enthusiasts, which I listen to from time to time but the BBC has got rid of almost all of it's big band stuff on Radio 2 as it "doesn't appeal to the target audience". Interestingly the "UK 1940s Radio Station" says it's listeners are mainly in the 18-65 age range which is what the BBC claims to be chasing!


----------



## Lakisha

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just had a thought: why does it have to be"no news is good news"? Maybe you could sweet talk Shrek into giving us an update that everything went well?
> 
> Whenever we hear from YOU will be the best news of all. As the song from Oliver goes, "You can go, but be back soon" ;-)


 
Why waste the time on sweet talk? Just threaten him with a good beating. It worked on me real well from Mama. 
Lakisha


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished installing a replacement spray hose on the kitchen sink.  The hose on the old one cracked so I had to keep it pulled out and in the sink so the leaking water went down the drain instead of under the sink.  Fortunately, this faucet set comes with free lifetime replacement parts.

The difficult part for me is to contort my fat old body under the sink and reach up behind and around a garbage disposal and a 10" deep sink to get to the connections.  Fortunately, SO was available to provide a second pair of hands topside while I was down under.

Next project is to move the regulator clock to a different location in the LR.


----------



## tinlizzie

Holding you in our hearts tomorrow, Princess.


----------



## CarolPa

Is this your Pig PF?

Chanchitos


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Good luck tomorrow PF.


----------



## Andy M.

One way or the other, I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## vitauta

you will be in my thoughts tomorrow, pf.  i'm sending along a stash of hugs for you to apply as needed once your surgery is done.  can you feel the love that is coming to you from dc? so many dear friends embrace you at this time.  feed on that love, pf.  we'll see ya friday....


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> One way or the other, I'll be thinking of you.



Awwwww.    Perfect, Andy!

Best wishes, PF, and way to get it over with early, while the surgeons are stll fresh and sufficiently nonshaky and recovered post NYE.  We'll be anxiously awaiting news!


----------



## Lakisha

Cat has a dry erase board over her desk with all the names of people who need prayers and thoughts. Ogress is written on it in all upper-case green letters. There's other names there too.

We're all here for you too, Ogress!

Lakisha


----------



## pacanis

Always hard work, Andy. Good job replacing the hose.
I've been watching movies all day again. And most of them have had a winter setting.
Coincidence? I think not.
I've got a LOT of snow to move tomorrow. Which was why I gave myself the day off from it today.


----------



## pacanis

No dinner thread yet?
Well I'll post what I am doing here.
I plan on throwing some frozen biscuits in TO shortly and heating up some of that turkey 'n biscuits I made the other day with a side of prime rib bones.
I am loving that TO. That's what I cooked my lobster and cod in last night, and some more cod that I had today for lunch. It's so nice to have an accurate oven, even if it is small.


----------



## Andy M.

I moved my regulator clock across the room.  I had to remove and reinstall two wall anchors for the clock.  Sadly, I don't have any spackle to fill the holes so I'll be making a run to the hardware store tomorrow.  On the other hand, we have plenty of paint to touch up the wall.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> No dinner thread yet?
> Well I'll post what I am doing here.
> I plan on throwing some frozen biscuits in TO shortly and heating up some of that turkey 'n biscuits I made the other day with a side of prime rib bones.
> I am loving that TO. That's what I cooked my lobster and cod in last night, and some more cod that I had today for lunch. It's so nice to have an accurate oven, even if it is small.



Glad to hear you like the TO.  Ours is acting up on occasion so a replacement may be soon in order.


----------



## Lakisha

Cat was sitting at her desk when she started coughing and all of a sudden blood gushed out of her nose and it looked like she tried to get up and she said something in Romanian and passed out. Carl called 911 for an ambulance and we held Cat while Carl yelled for her Papa I found her keys in her purse and Carl and her Papa followed the ambulance. She didn't wake up but she was breathing and I could feel her pulse and then her Mamma started to cry when they left and I just found out Cat hasn't slept at at all since her Mamma got sick. She's been staying up watching her Mamma and reading on her Nook and none of us knew it. Carl called and said she woke up in the ambulance and was awake when they brought her in and that's all we know. OMG we're so scared!! Her Mamma said she told her she felt dizzy this morning but it was probably from the cold and don't worry about it. I'm sorry I'm bringing bad news but you should know and I just put Cat's name on the board and I cleaned up the blood and we're waiting to hear from Carl. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him. So sorry to ruin everyone's New Year day.

Lakisha


----------



## taxlady

Tell Cat that we are sending love and healing vibes.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, my!  Tell Cat to get some rest and take care of herself.  She's no good to anyone if she's not well.  Sending healing thoughts her way!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, sending healing thoughts her way. She must take care of herself first in order to take care of her loved ones. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## CarolPa

DH is trying to fix the coffee maker, which has started to leak water all over the counter.  If he doesn't get it fixed, no coffee tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> DH is trying to fix the coffee maker, which has started to leak water all over the counter.  If he doesn't get it fixed, no coffee tomorrow morning!!!



Mine broke two years ago!

I set the old filter basket from the coffee maker directly over the pot and pour boiling water from the tea kettle into the basket, sort of like an improvised Melita.  I should buy a new coffee maker, I just never think of it when I'm in a store. 

Do you think he may have another one hidden in the attic?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I just heard we are supposed to get more snow flurries tonight so I'm heading out to pre-shovel so I don't have to do it in the morning.


----------



## CarolPa

He says we have another one around somewhere, but he doesn't want to give up on this one.  I vote for buying a new one.


----------



## CarolPa

Rocket Dawg, I have heard of the road crews pre-treating the roads, but I have never heard of pre-shoveling!  

I heard we are going to have some very cold temps in the next 7 days!


----------



## CarolPa

I am so worried about Cat and her family.  They are in my prayers, as is PF, and everyone else having medical difficulties at this time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> *I understand the cat stapler but the three-legged pig and the can of Unicorn Meat left me worrying about you. Will your surgery fix this?*
> 
> Addie, we're doing all that. But thank you for reminding us! Mamma is coughing up stuff again today and she had some toast and orange juice for breakfast.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I hope it doesn't fix it...I love my three-legged pig, it's a good luck symbol from Chile, I got it when I first got Breast cancer.  As for the Unicorn Meat, nope that will always be funny!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I say "Listen to the doctor."  You have the rest of your life to go to work.



He was nice and said if I could hike the "M" I could go back to work...I can't hike it now...


----------



## CarolPa

PF, I think I posted a picture of your pig a few pages back.  

Is Unicorn Meat anything like SPAM?  LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Just finished installing a replacement spray hose on the kitchen sink.  The hose on the old one cracked so I had to keep it pulled out and in the sink so the leaking water went down the drain instead of under the sink.  Fortunately, this faucet set comes with free lifetime replacement parts.
> 
> The difficult part for me is to contort my fat old body under the sink and reach up behind and around a garbage disposal and a 10" deep sink to get to the connections.  Fortunately, SO was available to provide a second pair of hands topside while I was down under....


No fun,  huh Andy?  Himself has the same problem with a big ol' body in a small space. Plus, he'd rather work with electricity than water because "electricity doesn't leak".;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toffiffeezz said:


> Happy thoughts for you PF that today is an easy day and you get all the last minute stuff done before you are off!  I'll be thinking of you tomorrow morning, and hope that everything goes well for you, and mentally sending calming thoughts to Shrek.  Looking forward to hearing from you on Friday morning
> 
> Cat, I hope everyone at your house is starting to feel better! It is especially tough when it is our parents who are sick. My dad was very sick this past summer, I can relate to how worried you are about Mamma Cat.  I'm glad papa will call you regularly, he will be missing you and mama cat very much I'm sure!



Thanks Toffi!  Shrek definitely needs all the help he can get.  Today went well, no stress, just wandering and able to get things wrapped up nicely.  Actually, we haven't been this caught up in years and I managed to get us in a good spot for the chaos to follow   I appreciate the good thoughts for the both of us.



CatPat said:


> Fooo! That Ogress will be posting tomorrow night and back to work in a week! Along with her three-legged pig and her Unicorn Meat, also!
> 
> Thank you, Toffiffeezz! It's very alarming to see Mamma sick. She never gets sick. I'm sorry your dad was sick; it's true about parents. Papa and DA are still well, thank goodness!
> 
> I wish this cough would go away. Uck!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



No, not tomorrow night...I'm overnight in the hospital and I will for sure take a week off...after that, who knows, depends on how I feel.  I've read that after the robotic surgery, most people take 3 weeks for full recovery.  About half the recovery time of open surgery.  So I will be back Friday afternoon...my time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Looks as though I can join the sick crew.  I've had a crappy old-fashioned cold for 9 days now and my patience has run out.  It began innocently enough with a slight bit of laryngitis, which then morphed into mild congestion, along with some minor coughing.  Well, boys and girls, it developed into a world class coughy, snotty cold.  My ribs are sore to the touch from coughing and, for the same reason, my abdominal muscles are as hard as cast iron.  This is NOT the way to get 6-pack abs!
> 
> The worst part is that I'm tired beyond measure because I can't get a full night's rest because of the coughing.  I've tried a myriad of things but none have been even moderately effective.  It just has to run its course and seems to be quite bit better today.  I at least slept enough last night that I had a memory of a dream when I awoke this morning.  That's progress.
> 
> Cat, I'm sending thoughts of continued positive progress for your mother and everyone else in hour house who is down with the plague.  Boy, doesn't this help us be thankful for when we feel good?!
> 
> I shouldn't complain as it's been, literally, over 20 years since I was down with a bug or a cold.  Not a bad average.
> 
> PF take care and kick butt and take names as necessary!!!



Vick's Vaporub on your feet before bed really helps with the cough, Katie!  Calms it and you get some good relaxing.

Thanks, Katie!  I'll be on my best patient behavior and _try real hard_ not to irritate the nurses.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lakisha said:


> Cat was sitting at her desk when she started coughing and all of a sudden blood gushed out of her nose and it looked like she tried to get up and she said something in Romanian and passed out. Carl called 911 for an ambulance and.......we're waiting to hear from Carl. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him. So sorry to ruin everyone's New Year day.
> 
> Lakisha



Oh my Lakisha! I hope Carl calls soon and let's you all know that Cat is fine and just needs to take care of herself first,  like others have said.  Give her a hug from me and let her know I'll say an extra prayer for her tonight.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> It depends on the city. My city has compostable collection for everyone who doesn't live in a condo or apartment. Montreal is phasing in compostable collection. I'm pretty sure that burning garbage is illegal.
> 
> I think the main concern about the garbage disposals isn't the environment, but the cost of the extra chemicals for water treatment.


We have green bins for organic matter. I use the city-provided green bin to store 90 lb of chicken feed. The organic waste goes either to the chickens or compost. As far as burning garbage, I heat with wood, so yes, I do use garbage as a fire starter...the government hasn't figured out how to regulate what we burn in our woodstoves or how to police it...

 I have only hauled 6 bags of garbage out since November 2012. I don't used canned goods and recycle glass and plastic, so I don't generate a lot of garbage...a bag every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lakisha said:


> Why waste the time on sweet talk? Just threaten him with a good beating. It worked on me real well from Mama.
> Lakisha



He likes it too much and it wears me out!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Holding you in our hearts tomorrow, Princess.



Thanks lizzie...I know I am in good hearts and will be safe with you near me.



CarolPa said:


> Is this your Pig PF?
> 
> Chanchitos



That is exactly my little pig, Carol!



Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Good luck tomorrow PF.



Thanks Rocket!



Andy M. said:


> One way or the other, I'll be thinking of you.



Love you, too Andy...I can't go wrong with you on my side.



vitauta said:


> you will be in my thoughts tomorrow, pf.  i'm sending along a stash of hugs for you to apply as needed once your surgery is done.  can you feel the love that is coming to you from dc? so many dear friends embrace you at this time.  feed on that love, pf.  we'll see ya friday....



I hold onto those for Friday when I start hurting.  Thanks vit and yes, I can feel it.  Youse guys are gonna make me cry!

Love you all and I truly appreciate this outpouring of well-wishes, good thoughts and prayers.  Take it easy on Shrek, aside from dealing with me he has a MIL and FIL he has to keep informed and this has really got him worried sick...


----------



## Lakisha

Thanks for thinking of Catand being here for us! We just heard she's dehydrated and exhausted and on a second bag of fluids and she has a real bad sinus and ear infection and bronchitis and a fever. They're going to discharge her after she gets all her fluids and she got an antiobiotics shot and some kind of anti-inflammatory shot. We're going to move Cat to Carl's bed, Carl's taking the sofabed, and I'll be with her Mamma. I sleep good and her Mamma will just wake me up if she needs anything. We'll take real good care of her when she gets home. We didn't know she was that sick. Now her Papa's exposed so I don't know what we'll do. When they left I called Gwen and she's healthy and she's up there with Aunty Stela. Cat shouldn't push herself like that and I'm gonna have a good talk with her when she gets back. She should have let us help her with her Mamma, we are right here! 

Thanks, and I'll let you know when she gets home.

Lakisha


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Awwwww.    Perfect, Andy!
> 
> Best wishes, PF, and way to get it over with early, while the surgeons are stll fresh and sufficiently nonshaky and recovered post NYE.  We'll be anxiously awaiting news!



Thanks, Dawg!  Have more fun on vacation.  



Lakisha said:


> Cat has a dry erase board over her desk with all the names of people who need prayers and thoughts. Ogress is written on it in all upper-case green letters. There's other names there too.
> 
> We're all here for you too, Ogress!
> 
> Lakisha



Thank you Lakisha, Carl, Mamma, Papa and ~Cat!  I'll be good and not frighten the orderlies...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> No dinner thread yet?
> Well I'll post what I am doing here.
> I plan on throwing some frozen biscuits in TO shortly and heating up some of that turkey 'n biscuits I made the other day with a side of prime rib bones.
> I am loving that TO. That's what I cooked my lobster and cod in last night, and some more cod that I had today for lunch. It's so nice to have an accurate oven, even if it is small.



I am so glad you are loving that TO.  I finally got Shrek using ours and he is eating much better when I am at work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lakisha said:


> Cat was sitting at her desk when she started coughing and all of a sudden blood gushed out of her nose and it looked like she tried to get up and she said something in Romanian and passed out. Carl called 911 for an ambulance and we held Cat while Carl yelled for her Papa I found her keys in her purse and Carl and her Papa followed the ambulance. She didn't wake up but she was breathing and I could feel her pulse and then her Mamma started to cry when they left and I just found out Cat hasn't slept at at all since her Mamma got sick. She's been staying up watching her Mamma and reading on her Nook and none of us knew it. Carl called and said she woke up in the ambulance and was awake when they brought her in and that's all we know. OMG we're so scared!! Her Mamma said she told her she felt dizzy this morning but it was probably from the cold and don't worry about it. I'm sorry I'm bringing bad news but you should know and I just put Cat's name on the board and I cleaned up the blood and we're waiting to hear from Carl. I'll let you know as soon as I hear from him. So sorry to ruin everyone's New Year day.
> 
> Lakisha



Now ~Cat's name is on my list.  Take care of Mamma and let us know.

Love and prayers going your way.  I'll check before I leave in the morning.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Glad to hear you like the TO. Ours is acting up on occasion so a replacement may be soon in order.


 
There must be something to this smart oven technology. This is the first TO I've used that hasn't overcooked the tops of foods. Breville has my recommendation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> PF, I think I posted a picture of your pig a few pages back.
> 
> Is Unicorn Meat anything like SPAM?  LOL



Similar...ThinkGeek :: Canned Unicorn Meat

I just think it's funny, I have that and all these gorgeous ceramic unicorns all over.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am so glad you are loving that TO. I finally got Shrek using ours and he is eating much better when I am at work.


 
I'm loving it for sure. I just hope it lasts a long time.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> There must be something to this smart oven technology. This is the first TO I've used that hasn't overcooked the tops of foods. Breville has my recommendation.





That's been a real problem with ours.  Good information.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lakisha,  it's good to hear that they got Cat on the road to recovery. You give that girl a good talking to! Cat and her entire family are so blessed to have such caring friends like your, Carl and Gwen. I'm sure you'll all make sure she behaves herself. ;-)


----------



## Lakisha

Cat's home. We put her to bed immediately because she could barely walk in Carls bed and she didn't argue, for once. Her Papa said he didn't give a d*** about everyone being sick and he's sharing the sofabed with Carl and Aunt Stela insisted on coming down here and she wasn't leaving until she sat by Cat's bed for a little while. Cat's out COLD! OMG she scared us all to death! She can't be doing this ever ever ever again. We're going to have a good talk with her when she wakes up. She had two of us here!! We could've taken turns watching her Mamma if that's what she wanted! She had help and didn't ask us! Oh I'm so relieved but mad at the same time. Anyway, she's got bronchitis and Carl's going out to fill her meds tomorrow and now Papa and Aunt Stela are exposed so I don't know what'll happen. I called Mama and she said to stay here as long as I need and I'll do it.

Thanks for the thoughts and support for Cat. She needs a LOT of rest and she's gonna get it whether she likes it or not. I hid her Nook in case she gets any ideas! 

I think she'll be ok. If there's any changes, I'll let you know. Ogress, don't you worry about Cat. You've got surgery tomorrow and you need to be all ready for it. 

We're all going to bed now. Thanks again, and good night!

Lakisha


----------



## Lakisha

Cooking Goddess said:


> Lakisha, it's good to hear that they got Cat on the road to recovery. You give that girl a good talking to! Cat and her entire family are so blessed to have such caring friends like your, Carl and Gwen. I'm sure you'll all make sure she behaves herself. ;-)


 
Oh she'll get a talking to! Thanks, CG. We're blessed to have her and her family too. I'll sit on her if I have to! 

Lakisha


----------



## taxlady

Lakisha, if Cat wants to get up, let her have her Nook, on condition that she stays in bed.


----------



## pacanis

Whew. Well that was fun.
My tootsies are still cold. I knew to break out the plastic visor I wear when it's super cold, the kind a grinder would wear to protect his face from sparks, but I guess I should have put on two pair of socks.

Strange, but I saw this morning everyone talking about the storm heading to New England and NYC and low and behold, it had a name, Hercules.
I don't recall it having a name when it dumped snow snow across my state... oh yeah, we called it a "snow storm".


----------



## CarolPa

We are going shopping for a new coffee maker!  Yay!!!  It would be just terrible to be snowed in without coffee!!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Similar...ThinkGeek :: Canned Unicorn Meat
> 
> I just think it's funny, I have that and all these gorgeous ceramic unicorns all over.




It says it's no longer available.  Does this mean they can't find any more unicorns?  

I know you are already gone for your surgery.  You are in my prayers and I can't wait til you're back, good as new!


----------



## Addie

Lakisha said:


> Oh she'll get a talking to! Thanks, CG. We're blessed to have her and her family too. I'll sit on her if I have to!
> 
> Lakisha



And here I was so concerned with making sure Cat got the fluids into Mama, that I never thought to tell Cat to make sure she was getting hers also. I thought she had more common sense to be taking care of herself also. The urge to put her over my knee right now is so strong. 

Water, juices, broth, are the order for the next couple of weeks. Nothing with caffeine. Caffeine is a diuretic and causes loss of fluids. 

Lakisha, you are a good friend. The kind everyone should have. Thank you for taking care of our Cat!


----------



## CarolPa

CarolPa said:


> We are going shopping for a new coffee maker!  Yay!!!  It would be just terrible to be snowed in without coffee!!




Our old coffeemaker was a Hamilton Beach.  It served us well for many years so we got another Hamilton Beach.  DH is not happy because it takes 11 min to brew instead of the 8 minutes the old one took, but it does 12 cups and I think the old one was only 10 cups.  I'm happy....it doesn't leave a puddle on the counter!


----------



## pacanis

Puddles aren't good. Happy coffee making.

I just finished eating two glorious toasted ham and Swiss sandwiches. Just minutes prior I had finished slicing a small ham on my meat slicer. Now to clean it... in a little while...


----------



## cara

CarolPa said:


> It says it's no longer available.  Does this mean they can't find any more unicorns?
> 
> I know you are already gone for your surgery.  You are in my prayers and I can't wait til you're back, good as new!



It's not unicorn season at the moment ;o)

PF,
even if you won't read it before, you'll be in my thoughts! Can't wait to see you back here ;o)

@ cat
silly girl - i thought she might have more senses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




get well soon!


----------



## Katie H

Cold as crap here and the temp is dropping.  Lots of wind, too.  Brought the brass monkey in last night and need to give the witch an insulated bra.  Brrrrrrr!

At the moment I'm sitting in the living room looking out the front windows at the birds swarming the feeder and the suet cage.  I filled the feeder yesterday morning and put a fresh cake of suet out because I knew they'd need fuel today.  Both stations are doing a brisk business.

Glad I made more suet yesterday.  The three remaining cakes will be put out and eaten by the weekend I'm pretty sure.  I think I have enough peanut butter to make 4 more cakes, which I should probably do in anticipation of the approaching cold weather.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, I take 24 hours off and all this happens.

PF, you are probably gone, but I send you hugs and you know you are in my heart and prayers.

Lakisha, it seems there is a lot of prayer needed where you are and you got it!  Tell Cat, she is not good for her family if she doesn't look after herself.

Pac, TB uses the TO for just about everything! Glad you are liking it.

I am trying to clean up holiday season 2013 while taking pain breaks. Monkey is making it um, "interesting"? by getting into the decoration boxes, grabbing the ribbons as I try to wind them, and just having pure kitten fun!


----------



## taxlady

I think it's time to quit picking on Cat for trying to be *a good daughter*. I think she has learned the lesson.

It's only common sense that one must care for the caregiver *if one has any experience with this sort of thing*. It can be personal experience, seeing it, being told about it, whatever. It's really not that obvious until you know about it. I would probably have made the same mistake at Cat's age. I'll bet that lots of you would too.

The groups that help caregivers are continuously repeating "Care for the caregiver. You can't take care of someone if you don't take care of yourself." They repeat this to middle aged people taking care of their elderly parents. They tell people with a lot more life experience than Cat has.

Now it's time to stop the "Give her a good talking to", "Take her over my knee", etc., etc. Cat will read this thread and understand. She is paying the price. She doesn't need it rubbed in. We should have told her.

/end rant


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ....we got another Hamilton Beach.  DH is not happy because it takes 11 min to brew instead of the 8 minutes the old one took...



I bet the new one has that cheater switch in the coffee basket bottom. If it has a spring you can sneak a cup while it's brewing and the drip stops while the pot is off the burner.  Himself does that with our pot, then remembers that the coffee is a wee bit stronger when he takes his first sip.  :-D


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet the new one has that cheater switch in the coffee basket bottom. If it has a spring you can sneak a cup while it's brewing and the drip stops while the pot is off the burner.  Himself does that with our pot, then remembers that the coffee is a wee bit stronger when he takes his first sip.  :-D


And if you forget to put the pot back, the basket overflows. If you forget to put the lid on the pot, the basket overflows. I'm sure you can guess how I know this.


----------



## Lakisha

Cat slept straight through until around 4:30 this afternoon. We can understand the bronchitis but we can't understand dehydration. She was always pouring water and juice into her and she seemed to be drinking just as much if not more liquids as we were.

But she confused "rest" with "sleep." She wasn't sleeping at all and when you're sick you body has got to have lots of sleep so it can heal. We explained this to her and now she gets it. Maybe it was a language misunderstanding, because even tho her English is lots better, she still trips over words sometimes. She's been back there on her Nook watching her Mamma instead of sleeping.

Her fever's down a little too, but she's gone back to bed. Her Mamma's getting better and so are we. Cat can't stay up long and so I'll show her your messages and thoughts to her later. Thanks for thinking of her. I hope you all have a good night, and Cat 'll be back sometime soon.

What's a TO? Toaster oven?

Lakisha


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, I didn't quote you here but this is about your care for the caregiver rant.

I totally agree with you and I was one of the ones who said it, plus you and many others that have known me for awhile here know I lived it for many years with my Dad (so I should have known better than to tell it to Cat).

Wow, I think I will go catch my breath after THAT run-on sentence!  Thanks for your gentle reminder.  

I also send gentle encouraging hugs to Cat and all her family and friends.


----------



## LPBeier

Lakisha said:


> Cat slept straight through until around 4:30 this afternoon. We can understand the bronchitis but we can't understand dehydration. She was always pouring water and juice into her and she seemed to be drinking just as much if not more liquids as we were.
> 
> What's a TO? Toaster oven?
> 
> Lakisha



Lakisha, you can be taking in fluids, but without enough rest and a fever, you can still become dehydrated.  She'll start getting better now that she is getting the sleep she needs and deserves.

And yes, TO is a toaster oven.


----------



## Macgyver1968

I'm making cookies for the guys at the Belmont Garage.  My mom's brother died, and they needed to travel to Memphis for the funeral.  She took the car in for service, and those wonderful people didn't charge her a dime.  Total bill due $0.00.  We were really low on money after Christmas, so that was really nice.  It meant a whole lot!  So I'm making those guys a big batch of my chocolate/chocolate chip cookies as a small thank you.


----------



## LPBeier

Mac, I think you should change your name to the "Awesome Cookie Guy!"

Seriously, that's very nice of you.  It was nice of them, but many people wouldn't repay in any form and I am sure garage guys would never turn down cookies!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Macgyver1968 said:


> I'm making cookies for the guys at the Belmont Garage.  My mom's brother died, and they needed to travel to Memphis for the funeral.  She took the car in for service, and those wonderful people didn't charge her a dime.  Total bill due $0.00.  We were really low on money after Christmas, so that was really nice.  It meant a whole lot!  So I'm making those guys a big batch of my chocolate/chocolate chip cookies as a small thank you.


My Dad used to say"it's nice to be nice". I even use that as one of my signatures.  You seem to think a lot like that. It's not a bad way to treat people. ;-)


----------



## Addie

What a lovely way to say thank you Mac. 

I couldn't get warm. And I couldn't get my apartment warm. I just kept  pushing the thermostat higher and higher. I knew what the problem was, I just didn't have a way of correcting it. Finally Spike noticed that in this storm, you could feel the wind coming right from the windows. So for the first time in seven years, my two big windows are closed tightly. Problem solved. 

I am so sick of hearing about this storm. This is not the first storm Boston has ever had. Nor'easters are nothing new for this part of the country.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> It says it's no longer available.  Does this mean they can't find any more unicorns?
> 
> I know you are already gone for your surgery.  You are in my prayers and I can't wait til you're back, good as new!



It says they will have more on the 3rd of March.  Have to wait for Unicorn season.  LOL!!


----------



## taxlady

How are you feeling Princess?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not too bad until,I cough!  I keep dosing off mid word.  I was able to eat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey PF, I told Himself that you'd end up posting tonight!  Glad you're here. Don't forget that a pillow pressed up against that tummy will lessen the hurt when you cough.  A lesson I learned when I had my c-sec. And a pillow between the knees if you're a side-sleeper. Feel all better real soon.  ♡


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The Cavs won? And without Kyrie? Woot!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Not too bad until, I cough*!  I keep dosing off mid word.  I was able to eat



You know what to do for that. Hold a pillow against your incision when you cough. It really works. I know. I have four abdominal incisions.

Look at that folks. She is on the road to mend. Already she is complaining.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and incisions itching.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> and incisions itching.



Use the pillow and press on them. It helps to stop the itching.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> and incisions itching.


Already? That was quick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Already? That was quick.



I think it is the adhesive in the tape.


----------



## CatPat

Hi Ogress! Remember I said she'd posting before Friday! How do you feel? I think they're right about a pillow against your tummy. Mamma made me do that when I had my appendice out and it worked. I have a big body pillow now that I put between my knees and against my chest and I love it! It's also nice for when my breasts become sore once a month.

I'm feeling better. I'm sorry to worry everyone so. Laki's right, I didn't know "rest" meant real "sleep," for I was afraid to sleep with Mamma so sick. I won't do that again! Please do a favor for me -- can we wait until I lose the body aches before I start getting turned over a knee? Ha! It's all fine, I'm not offended.

Thank you all so very much for your thoughts, prayers and hugs. The doctor put me on an antibiotic, Robaxin for the muscle aches and cramps, and more Vicodin. I told him I already had Vicodin and Soma, and he said that was fine but he gave me a little more. I like the Robaxin very much more than the Soma because it doesn't make me feel so very odd. But they certainly like to push painkillers upon you here for every little thing.

I appreciate all of you for giving your support to Laki. I slept nearly all last night and today, and this evening I was able to get up and visit with everyone. I'm drinking water and juice a whole lot more than I was also, and I finally had a meal of some bread and milk and it tasted so very good! With my friends here to help, I can sleep when I want to and I'm not so worried for Mamma. She has better color of her face today and she's doing better. She's hungry. I'm so glad I made so very much soup yesterday for them.

I hope you who are sick are feeling better, and I'm so very glad to see our Ogress back here. Thank you all again, so very much!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Hi Ogress! Remember I said she'd posting before Friday! How do you feel? I think they're right about a pillow against your tummy. Mamma made me do that when I had my appendice out and it worked. I have a big body pillow now that I put between my knees and against my chest and I love it! It's also nice for when my breasts become sore once a month.
> 
> I'm feeling better. I'm sorry to worry everyone so. Laki's right, I didn't know "rest" meant real "sleep," for I was afraid to sleep with Mamma so sick. I won't do that again! Please do a favor for me -- can we wait until I lose the body aches before I start getting turned over a knee? Ha! It's all fine, I'm not offended.
> 
> Thank you all so very much for your thoughts, prayers and hugs. The doctor put me on an antibiotic, Robaxin for the muscle aches and cramps, and more Vicodin. I told him I already had Vicodin and Soma, and he said that was fine but he gave me a little more. I like the Robaxin very much more than the Soma because it doesn't make me feel so very odd. But they certainly like to push painkillers upon you here for every little thing.
> 
> I appreciate all of you for giving your support to Laki. I slept nearly all last night and today, and this evening I was able to get up and visit with everyone. I'm drinking water and juice a whole lot more than I was also, and I finally had a meal of some bread and milk and it tasted so very good! With my friends here to help, I can sleep when I want to and I'm not so worried for Mamma. She has better color of her face today and she's doing better. She's hungry. I'm so glad I made so very much soup yesterday for them.
> 
> I hope you who are sick are feeling better, and I'm so very glad to see our Ogress back here. Thank you all again, so very much!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Hi ~Cat!

I am certainly glad you are feeling better.  

I'm feeling fine, still having some problems with pain.  But they are helping me out with that as much as they can.   And Shrek forgot my teeth...so I am fairly harmless right now.  Hugs, Fiona


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi ~Cat!
> 
> I am certainly glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I'm feeling fine, still having some problems with pain.  But they are helping me out with that as much as they can.   And Shrek forgot my teeth...so I am fairly harmless right now.  Hugs, Fiona



Hi Ogress! I'm glad you are feeling better also! He forgot your teeth? Did he go back and get them? Poor Shrek was probably very anxious to bring you home and he just overlooked this.

We're all still thinking of you very much. I hope the pain doesn't last for you long. I'm glad to see you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Shrek is just worn out.  It has been quite the day for him.  I got him up at 4:30 this morning.  Had to send him home because he was falling asleep.  I have one more pm to send and then I'm going to go to sleep myself!


----------



## Josie1945

Mac sorry for your loss. Glad there was
someone there to make things a little 
easier.  I really believe in paying it forward
you will be blessed.

Josie


----------



## Josie1945

Hi Princess,
Glad you are back. I know you are in a lot of pain
Hope it eases up soon. I get my stitches out tomorrow.

Love you
Josie


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> Hi Laki's right, I didn't know "rest" meant real "sleep," for I was afraid to sleep with Mamma so sick. I won't do that again!



I thought you might be interested in these articles. It's amazing how busy our minds and bodies are while we're sleeping. 

- http://www.sleepfoundation.org/article/how-sleep-works/what-happens-when-you-sleep

- http://www.webmd.com/sleep-disorders/features/healing-power-sleep


----------



## Addie

Cat, my first reaction to when I become scared or worried is to get angry. Stupid, I know. And that is what I was feeling when Lakisha sent us the news. But I am glad to hear that you are getting real rest. And it wouldn't hurt you to take in some of that soup you made for Mama. Chicken soup has a lot of medicinal qualities when you are sick. When my daughter has pneumonia, she had two lobes that had fluid in them. I made a pot of broth for her and put it in a thermos and brought it to the hospital. The nurses had her take small sips and by day three, she was able to breath without the oxygen. The doctor said that it was the soup that made her want to fight back and get better. She had no idea that I had been sitting by her bed for more than 24 hours. It was when the nurse gave her that sip of the broth, that she started to recover. She knew I was there. 

My goodness, you certainly have had an eventful visit with your parents. Never a dull moment in your home. If I show up at your door someday, turn me around and send me right back home. Too much excitement there.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> You know what to do for that. Hold a pillow against your incision when you cough. It really works. I know. I have four abdominal incisions.
> 
> Look at that folks. She is on the road to mend. Already she is complaining.




When I had my abdominal surgery, I had my husband bring in my heart pillow they gave me when I had my heart surgery.  Boy, did I have everyone confused!  LOL


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> When I had my abdominal surgery, I had my husband bring in my heart pillow they gave me when I had my heart surgery.  Boy, did I have everyone confused!  LOL



I did good with my heart surgery. It was my gastro surgery that I had a hard time with. I had the staples in for two weeks, and had a bar for lifting myself up to a sitting position. When Poo came in and saw it, he asked me to swing on it. He thought it was a trapeze bar. Oh it hurt so bad to laugh at that. I kept having complication after complication. Between the heart and the gastro surgery, I now have a scar the length of my whole torso. I have lost count of the number of surgeries I have had.  And now I am facing gall bladder surgery. Oh well, may as well get it over with. My attitude has always been, "Okay, lets do it and get it over with so I can get back to doing what I want to do." I now consider surgery just a minor inconvenience that interrupts my day.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet the new one has that cheater switch in the coffee basket bottom. If it has a spring you can sneak a cup while it's brewing and the drip stops while the pot is off the burner.  Himself does that with our pot, then remembers that the coffee is a wee bit stronger when he takes his first sip.  :-D




Yes, it does have the "pause and serve" feature which the old one didn't have.  He did it anyway, just put a large mug under the drip while he poured his cup of coffee then poured the coffee in the large mug back into the basket.  I am usually up before him and most days the coffee is brewed before he gets up.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

They let PF out already or did she just get her hands near a keyboard?  I hope the latter.  

 Well, at any rate I am thankful the procedure went well.  And rest well.  No wheel chair races in the hallway today.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> They let PF out already or did she just get her hands near a keyboard?  I hope the latter.
> 
> Well, at any rate I am thankful the procedure went well.  And rest well.  No wheel chair races in the hallway today.



The surgery went well, but they had to do extra procedures. So she will be in for a couple of more days than she mentioned originally. So Shrek brought in her laptop.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I now consider surgery just a minor inconvenience that interrupts my day.



I never take surgery for granted.  Something can go wrong in any surgery.  I go into it knowing that I might not come out of it, and that's just God's plan for me. After my colostomy surgery, even the surgeon said he didn't think I'd make it.  I was really a mess.  I have been told that I take longer than normal to wake up after surgery.  Now I tell them that beforehand so they know what to expect.

My friend's son died from surgery for a broken elbow.  Look at the young girl in the news who is brain dead as a result of tonsil surgery.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Thanks for the update Addie.   I just read PF's update in the MIA thread.  Good to see over-all it went well.


----------



## LPBeier

Well it is sure nice to come here and see that Cat and Fiona are doing well. Keep it up ladies! 

I am usually not up this early but had a rough night. Then I got up to see that Violet had been sick twice and was hiding under the table. Poor pup hates being sick or doing her business inside. I was taking her to the vet today anyway for a growth on her leg so at least I know I can get her in.


----------



## pacanis

It wasn't too bad snow blowing this morning. It was only 6F, but it was a "dry" cold, lol. Seriously, the wind wasn;t blowing and that made it nice. And I even got to see the sun come up to semi-blue skies. Right now it is very bright outside. Sunglasses time.
I'll be taking Pierce into the vet here shortly. He has a siezure New Year's Eve. At his age it's hard to say what caused it. Siezures typically start at a younger age.
I hope the idiots aren't out driving today. I want to be the only idiot.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> Thanks for the update Addie.   I just read PF's update in the MIA thread.  Good to see over-all it went well.



You're welcome Whisk. Glad to help. It seems it has been a busy time for the medical profession.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> Hi Princess,
> Glad you are back. I know you are in a lot of pain
> Hope it eases up soon. I get my stitches out tomorrow.
> 
> Love you
> Josie



Thanks Josie, much better today.  they took the Patient Controlled narcotics out since I wasn't using it very much.  The catheter is out, yay!!!!  One IV out.  Not hungry, but am drinking lots of water.  I am also allowed to go for walks as much as I want.  I think I will get a pain pill before I wander off.

I'm glad you are getting your stitches out today!  How is your hand and wrist feeling?

Love you more!
Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> They let PF out already or did she just get her hands near a keyboard?  I hope the latter.
> 
> Well, at any rate I am thankful the procedure went well.  And rest well.  No wheel chair races in the hallway today.



I was thinking frozen turkey bowling.

Shrek brought me the laptop since it wasn't going to be an overnighter.  Can't wait to see him this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It wasn't too bad snow blowing this morning. It was only 6F, but it was a "dry" cold, lol. Seriously, the wind wasn;t blowing and that made it nice. And I even got to see the sun come up to semi-blue skies. Right now it is very bright outside. Sunglasses time.
> I'll be taking Pierce into the vet here shortly. He has a siezure New Year's Eve. At his age it's hard to say what caused it. Siezures typically start at a younger age.
> I hope the idiots aren't out driving today. I want to be the only idiot.



I hope Pierce is okay!  Be careful driving.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Josie, much better today.  they took the Patient Controlled narcotics out since I wasn't using it very much.  The catheter is out, yay!!!!  One IV out.  Not hungry, but am drinking lots of water.  I am also allowed to go for walks as much as I want.  I think I will get a pain pill before I wander off.
> 
> I'm glad you are getting your stitches out today!  How is your hand and wrist feeling?
> 
> Love you more!
> Fiona



OK then.  No checking on other patients while you're there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> OK then.  No checking on other patients while you're there.



Oh, you know me too well.    Mostly interested in the guy down the hall who is hollering.  And the nurses station is right across the hall, so I can watch everyone coming and going.


----------



## CarolPa

The last time I was in the hospital there was a man in the next room who kept yelling "Help Me!"  It bothered my husband so much he wanted to go in and check on him.  The aide told him that the guy does that all day and night for every little thing.  He would not use the call button.  I felt sorry for the guy in the room with him.  At our hospital, the call button gets answered immediately.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I hope the idiots aren't out driving today. I want to be the only idiot.




You sound like my husband.  He calls everyone in the left lane an idiot.  He thinks that lane is for him only.


----------



## Katie H

Right now I'm being, um, serenaded by a dryer filled with bulky stuff and a handful of tennis balls to keep things stirred up.  Sounds like we've got someone captive in there trying to get out.

In a few minutes I'm going to the kitchen to make another batch of bird suet.  We're supposed to get hit with another ice/snow storm tomorrow night, along with bitter cold temps.  Some several degrees below freezing and is predicted to last for the better part of a week, so my little avian friends will need fuel.  I made suet a couple of days ago but it'll be gone soon because, as I glance out the front windows, I see that suet cage is empty and I filled it yesterday.


----------



## pacanis

What a gorgeous day for a drive!
Man, it is so bright out there as only a winter day with lots of fresh snow can be.
And the roads in the city are hardpack and haven't turned to ice yet, which was nice. I came back home across I90, which was bone dry (thank you chemicals, lol), and you could see Canada across Lake Erie. 

And the vet ruled out a bunch of stuff with Pierce's bloodwork, so it's either a brain tumor or epilepsy. Time to contact his breeder and see if any other dogs from his litter have reported in with seizures and let her know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pac, I'm sorry.  Poor Pierce.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I'm sure he'll be just fine.
If worse comes to worse and he keeps having them, that could be a problem when Kimber gets older. I'll know more after she hits puberty. They're pretty good buds now, so I'm pretty sure they'll stay close.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I'm sure he'll be just fine.
> If worse comes to worse and he keeps having them, that could be a problem when Kimber gets older. I'll know more after she hits puberty. They're pretty good buds now, so I'm pretty sure they'll stay close.



Sorry to hear that, pac.  Are Pierce and Kimber related or the same breed?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shower...is nice!!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sorry to hear that, pac.  Are Pierce and Kimber related or the same breed?


+1!!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Sorry to hear that, pac. Are Pierce and Kimber related or the same breed?


 
Kimber is my pup and Pierce is 6-1/2 years. Different breeds, different sexes, which should help. Plus they are playmates (now).
There's always that point in a multi-dog household when the youngest grows up and you wonder if they will all still get along. If they only tolerate each other, then a dog having a seizure might be looked at as an opportune time to change or flex rank. They would have to be kept separated.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pac, I'm so sorry for you with the sad news about Pierce. Hang in there and give him a scritch behind the ears from me.


----------



## pacanis

Will do, CG


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Kimber is my pup and Pierce is 6-1/2 years. Different breeds, different sexes, which should help. Plus they are playmates (now).
> There's always that point in a multi-dog household when the youngest grows up and you wonder if they will all still get along. If they only tolerate each other, then a dog having a seizure might be looked at as an opportune time to change or flex rank. They would have to be kept separated.




Got it.  Thanks for explaining.  I misunderstood your earlier post.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> pac, I'm so sorry for you with the sad news about Pierce. Hang in there and give him a scritch behind the ears from me.



Ditto. I hope it turns out not to be serious.


----------



## taxlady

When will you know more Pac? I hope it turns out easily treatable.


----------



## Dawgluver

Seizures are so scary.  My rescue cockers, that were definitely not from the same litter, both suffered from seizures, both petit and grand mal.  A friend's Malamute did too, they had him on medication, it didn't do much good.

Hope Pierce is OK!


----------



## Addie

I have been under the blankets all day. I have the furnace set for 74ºF. and the dang thing has not shut off all day. I have the blower on high. The Pirate arrived about an hour ago. He was out working most of the day shoveling in this bitter cold. I went out to the kitchen and picked up a spoon. Could not believe how cold the metal was. I finally put a pan of water on the back burner to get some moisture and warm humidity in the air. 

The Pirate had five layers on. He was so cold when he arrived. I never thought I would see the day when he would stand there next to the stove with the oven on and strip down to his first layer of long johns while I was standing there. I had a clean blanket that was folded on the chair and he grabbed it and just wrapped himself in it. Then he went and laid down with more blankets. 

Will I ever feel warm again?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have been under the blankets all day. I have the furnace set for 74ºF. and the dang thing has not shut off all day. I have the blower on high. The Pirate arrived about an hour ago. He was out working most of the day shoveling in this bitter cold. I went out to the kitchen and picked up a spoon. Could not believe how cold the metal was. I finally put a pan of water on the back burner to get some moisture and warm humidity in the air.
> 
> The Pirate had five layers on. He was so cold when he arrived. I never thought I would see the day when he would stand there next to the stove with the oven on and strip down to his first layer of long johns while I was standing there. I had a clean blanket that was folded on the chair and he grabbed it and just wrapped himself in it. Then he went and laid down with more blankets.
> 
> * Will I ever feel warm again?*


Yes.

I've had the space heater on max all day. It's finally up to 21°C (70°F). I wrapped the heating pad in a blanket and put it on for the cat. He sat on it for a while.


----------



## Zhizara

It was in the 30s today, but not nearly as cold as you people.  Warm hugs for all you cold people.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{WARM HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Pac, sorry that is a bit disconcerting for Pierce.

 Thanks Zz.  I was out today, the warmest day we have had all week, and maybe next week too.  It was biting cold, seemed even more so because it was so windy.  Never fear,  there are more layers I can put on and still move.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> When will you know more Pac? I hope it turns out easily treatable.


 
God, who knows? 
It seems the vet I saw did not know about the simple/basic neurological tests that other vets can do.  When I asked her about neurological testing she said I would have to take him to Pittsburgh for an MRI or CAT scan. This is why I am so skeptical of today's vets. I am literally ready to go back to the days of old when it comes to my pets, aside from getting the rabies vaccine. It's a darn guilt game they play nowadays.  Spend more money. It's pathetic.

At this point I may just let it ride its course. 
On one hand seizures aren't good for the brain.
And the other... the meds do in the liver and kidneys.
And if it is a tumor... well... this is the reason pets are property and not family, so we can make those tough decisions when their natural time comes.

Thanks everyone for the words.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, I am so sorry to hear about Pierce. My sister has had four relievers, from three breeders. Three of them have had seizures and of those two were on medications and one wasn't. It doesn't seem to matter how it is treated. Don't know if that helps. anyway, you both are in our thoughts and prayers.

Got the call today with an appointment with the surgeon regarding my gallbladder. It is January 13th so they did get it in fast. All tests are there so he can make a quick decision on whether to operate. I am still in pain though inhale it managed with my chronic pain.


----------



## CatPat

I'm sorry to hear of Pierce and I hope he'll be all right, Pac.

PF, I'm glad Shrek brought you your laptop. That helps, yes? When are you going home?

Addie, it will get better. Winter won't last forever, although it seems to sometimes.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...Got the call today with an appointment with the surgeon regarding my gallbladder. It is January 13th so they did get it in fast. All tests are there so he can make a quick decision on whether to operate...


That must be a relief.  Hope whatever is decided gets you feeling much better. Remind us when it gets close so we can crank up the prayer requests to full throttle!


----------



## CarolPa

Pac, I'm sorry to hear about Pierce.  We had a dog who had siezures, and we also had an old fashioned vet who told us to give him brandy and keep him calm to keep him from hurting himself.  No meds.  That's what we did, until he died at age 17.  We had a younger female dog also, and the relationship stayed pretty much the same until he got so old that she realized he was no longer going to chase her around the yard, so she just left him alone after that.  They never had to be separated, but all dogs are different.


----------



## LPBeier

It's around 4:30 am here and I woke up for some cough syrup and to stretch.  It is so peaceful and quiet. The cat is curled up at my feet gently purring.

With all the hustle and bustle of life, it is nice to sometimes savour these peaceful moments.

Good Morning DC!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks again, guys.
I know seizures are pretty common. It's the first time I've had to deal with one and it's a bit unsettling.

Oh lovely day. Not.
Blue skies but man that wind.
As David Bowie would say, and Nina Simone, Wild is the Wind.
The areas I have snow blowed are drifting over already and my tire tracks gone.
And the winds are coming from the South today... weird.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi, Hi!!  I am home.  Had a nap and feel pretty good.  It was nice to nap in* my* bed!


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, that was quick! Glad you're feeling well. I know what you mean about your own bed, and your own purring pillows help, too


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi, Hi!!  I am home.  Had a nap and feel pretty good.  It was nice to nap in* my* bed!



How is Shrek holding up as a CNA on his first private duty case?

I can just hear that little bell ringing! 

I'm glad to hear that you are back home and all seems to be going according to plan.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Well, that was quick! Glad you're feeling well. I know what you mean about your own bed, and your own purring pillows help, too



Thanks GG!  One purring pillow put one paw on my belly.  We came up with an alternate plan that worked well for the both of us.

"Quick"?  I guess it was, too long for me though.  Not sleeping messes with your mind.  Those nightshifters are a noisy bunch.


----------



## vitauta

glad to hear you made it home already, pf!  it being the weekend probably worked in your favor.  ain't nothin' like sleeping in your own comfy bed!  but beware of colds during this time>>> put shrek on a detail of plugging up all sources of cold air drafts around you.  btw, you've got gmail that may have gotten buried or overlooked, during these recent busy days of yours for incomings, pf....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> How is Shrek holding up as a CNA on his first private duty case?
> 
> I can just hear that little bell ringing!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you are back home and all seems to be going according to plan.




LOL...he happily looked for a bell with me until he realized why I wanted one!  No bell  Not too bad, so far.  I tell him when he's hovering and ask for help when I need it.  It's working, so far.  At least we always had the habit of him opening doors for me, so I am not finding that smothering. Now we both have a shopping cart when we shop.


----------



## bakechef

Watching the original Harry Potter movie, I got Rob the entire 11 disk Blu-ray set (UK version) for Christmas.  He was quite excited.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> glad to hear you made it home already, pf!  it being the weekend probably worked in your favor.  ain't nothin' like sleeping in your own comfy bed!  but beware of colds during this time>>> put shrek on a detail of plugging up all sources of cold air drafts around you.  btw, you've got gmail that may have gotten buried or overlooked, during these recent busy days of yours for incomings, pf....




Thanks Vit, I'll take a look.  

Not worried about the cold as much as I am worried about, heat.  My little fleece robe is too much.  I've been too hot since the surgery.

Yes, it was nice to get a quick discharge this morning.  Did have to wait until the nurse was done with her morning med pass, but that was okay.  The hospital staff was fantastic.  If I need a hospital, it's my most favorite place to be.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Thanks again, guys.
> I know seizures are pretty common. It's the first time I've had to deal with one and it's a bit unsettling.




I did not mean to make light of Pierce's condition, Pac.  I was just trying to ease your mind that things might not be as bad as they seem.  I am always upset when one of my furbabies is sick.  They are so loyal and don't ask for much.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> It was in the 30s today, but not nearly as cold as you people.  Warm hugs for all you cold people.  {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{WARM HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Thanks. I really needed warm hugs today. What kept me going is that Downton Abby's new season starts tomorrow. Can't miss that! And the temperature is starting to climb.


----------



## CarolPa

I think I'm coming down with pneumonia.  I hope I can get in to see my doctor on Monday.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi, Hi!!  I am home.  Had a nap and feel pretty good.  It was nice to nap in* my* bed!



And now you know why I fight so hard to get out and back home. The first thing I do when I get home from the hospital is sit on my bed. I know you are doing fine. I just worry about Shrek now. How is he holding up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is fine.  I told him to not be surprised when I got tired of his hovering.  The not lifting more than 10 pounds has him trying to anticipate what I am doing.  I finally told him that I would ask for help with anything I didn't think I could handle.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL...he happily looked for a bell with me until he realized why I wanted one!  No bell  Not too bad, so far.  I tell him when he's hovering and ask for help when I need it.  It's working, so far.  At least we always had the habit of him opening doors for me, so I am not finding that smothering.* Now we both have a shopping cart when we shop.*


No bell? Bummer. I'll bet you could find some "interesting" noises to play on your computer. 

You aren't going shopping yet are you?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Hi PF, welcome back from the world down under....anesthetically speaking...
Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> No bell? Bummer. I'll bet you could find some "interesting" noises to play on your computer.
> 
> You aren't going shopping yet are you?



We went to Walgreen's for a prescription, which I had to show ID for and then the grocery store.  Gave me a good walk.  

I'll find some noisemaker to summon him...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Hi PF, welcome back from the world down under....anesthetically speaking...
> Glad to hear everything went well.



Thanks, Rocket!

I was admiring the Robot one second and the next the doc was explaining that I'd had complications...being under is so fast, I'm fairly certain I'm happy not getting a ringside seat.  Poor Shrek had to wait out for two hours for a supposed 1 hour surgery.  One of the pre-op nurses came and told him 1.5 hours in that there were problems.  It was a rough couple days for him.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I'm babysitting the nieces. Just got them in bed. Made up a bedtime story and had them help figure out what waa going to happen in it. We had a lot of fun. They're quiet already, which could mean they are going to go to bed well, or could mean they are being sneaky. Going to have to listen closely until they fall asleep.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here looking at my floor. I am going to call the city first thing Monday morning and tell them to just dump a load of salt rock and sand right in the middle of my floor and get it over with for the winter season. It gets caught in the ridges of Spike and The Pirate's work boots. So of course they track it in. No, they can't be taking their boots off out in the hall. It is public area. Imagine if every apartment had a slew of foot wear out there. I used to have a small rug outside my door. But It was causing my scooter to slide every time I rode over it. So I had to remove it. Too dangerous. 

Spike bought a new outfit for Teddy. He looks like a Sherpa herder. Will have to take a picture tomorrow when he comes up tomorrow. It is lined with sheep's wool and the outside is like brown suede.


----------



## pacanis

Glad to have you back, Fi.

Carol, I didn't think you were making light of anything. Sorry if I came across that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Pac...any day the last of the anesthesia effects should be gone...gives me an excuse in case I say something stupid.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Pac...any day the last of the anesthesia effects should be gone...gives me an excuse in case I say something stupid.


 
The last time I had anesthesia I rolled right into the vicadin, so I'm not really sure when one ended and the other started


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Come to think of it, my first lap top weighed 2o or was it 25 pounds.  Trekking it back and forth from work the 4 blocks to the parking ramp q/ day.   Sheesh.  ( I think now having one  was more a status thing as if anyone even knew what was inside that black nylon case that easily resembled a shoulder bag that anyone else carried, as much as anything.)   And yes, there was 90 degrees with humidity or sleet, hail  icy sidewalks, wind and dead of night;   or pre-dawn carrying  it in reverse as a homing device in search of a hot cuppa.   "Kids have it so easy today."     Hand-held with pictures, ear buds, music, videos, games,  snappy pics and chat;  I'm still trying to locate my opposable thumbs and discover are we in sync or do I just need them to hoist up my suspenders.  Do they just set their device on the edge of their desk and record today's lecture and sleep through it all.   Free alarm clock App provided. 

 I doubt it. 

 I could sleep through almost anything.  Except school. I liked school.  Well, almost.  I think my calculus textbook weighed me down more than that first laptop. 

 PF, this is one of my favorite web sites.  Something to while your time while re-cooping  or if Shrek needs an escape hatch.    I sorely admit I haven't looked at it in quite awhile,  there is so much that is new again.   

 Shorpy dot com.  

 He takes old photos, either his own finds or reader submitted and restores them to pristine quality.   There is seldom  logic one to the next.  Sometimes there is a little story to go along with each.  Beats Mah Jong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> The last time I had anesthesia I rolled right into the vicadin, so I'm not really sure when one ended and the other started



I was not crazy about that floaty, fall asleep at the drop of a hat feeling.  Was very happy when that ended.

I was feeling quite sick to my stomach, sweaty and shaky.  I quit the pain medicine last night and just took Tylenol.  Sure enough, it was the Vicodin they had me on that was making me feel sick and it really was not working on the pain.  The doc ordered me Dilaudid for break through pain.  A half tab works fine for me and no nausea, etc! Best of all I can think when I have it on board.

Next time I go to the hospital for anything, I'm taking my own tylenol and Ibuprofen...it took me 1.5 hours to get Ibuprofen.  Had to aks the doc for it, then send it through the pharmacy, then wait for it to show up on the computer records.  That's silly for an "over the counter" medication.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Whiskadoodle said:


> PF, this is one of my favorite web sites.  Something to while your time while re-cooping  or if Shrek needs an escape hatch.    I sorely admit I haven't looked at it in quite awhile,  there is so much that is new again.
> 
> Shorpy dot com.
> 
> He takes old photos, either his own finds or reader submitted and restores them to pristine quality.   There is seldom  logic one to the next.  Sometimes there is a little story to go along with each.  Beats Mah Jong.



Thanks for this, I know two fellas who will enjoy that, as will I.


----------



## taxlady

If you really want to waste time: Boohbah Zone


----------



## Andy M.

PF, glad to see you've bounced back well.  Let Shreck help you.  It helps him cope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> If you really want to waste time: Boohbah Zone




Okay, that is silly, Thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> PF, glad to see you've bounced back well.  Let Shreck help you.  It helps him cope.



Thanks, Andy!   I will and I appreciate his help.  Shrek's doing better now that I am home. I think it's about time for a nap again, or maybe I should just go to bed for the night.  Might take me a couple of days to get back on a regular sleep schedule.  I know I need to rest to heal.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The doc ordered me *Dilaudid *for break through pain.  A half tab works fine for me and no nausea, etc! Best of all I can think when I have it on board.



When I had my right knee replaced 14 months ago the doc prescribed Dilaudid, too.  Mostly because, as it turned out, I was allergic to most of the commonly prescribed pain meds.  It did NOTHING.  I may as well have been taking water.  I ended up just putting up with the pain.  I don't know what will have to be done if I have a situation where pain will be a major factor.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> If you really want to waste time: Boohbah Zone



I forgot about that site! Going to have to show it to the nieces.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> When I had my right knee replaced 14 months ago the doc prescribed Dilaudid, too.  Mostly because, as it turned out, I was allergic to most of the commonly prescribed pain meds.  It did NOTHING.  I may as well have been taking water.  I ended up just putting up with the pain.  I don't know what will have to be done if I have a situation where pain will be a major factor.



They can do a nerve block that lasts for a while, trouble is that makes it completely numb.  Methadone sometimes works for people who can't take narcotics.  I'll look into it, Katie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I forgot about that site! Going to have to show it to the nieces.



No waking them up to play!!!


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Cat.  I think I'll be OK.


Hope you are feeling better Andy!!  that nasty flu has been going around in a bad way. Take care!


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Hope you are feeling better Andy!!  that nasty flu has been going around in a bad way. Take care!



Thanks.  I really don't feel too bad.  Just an occasional cough and a little chest tightness.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi ~Cat!
> 
> I am certainly glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I'm feeling fine, still having some problems with pain.  But they are helping me out with that as much as they can.   And Shrek forgot my teeth...so I am fairly harmless right now.  Hugs, Fiona


I have been missing out a few days, still getting caught up.  Hope you are healing up in a happy & positive way, or as happy & positive as it can get!  Take it easy, let shrek take care of you, I'm sure he is good at it. He sounds very nuturing & caring.  Keeping pressure on our incision,as you know, will help reduce the pain, especially when coughing or laughing My 10" front incision is healed up after last April.  Funny how I can feel it from the inside when I lift to much weight.  Take care!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi, Hi!!  I am home.  Had a nap and feel pretty good.  It was nice to nap in* my* bed!


Welcome home! Glad to hear you are back home!!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> No bell? Bummer. I'll bet you could find some "interesting" noises to play on your computer.
> 
> You aren't going shopping yet are you?



We at DC got together and are sending you a fluglehorn.  It weighs under 9 pounds and works much better than a bell.

Enjoy!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, that is silly, Thanks!


It is. I have spent a too much time playing with that. I think it's designed for 3 year olds.  I first got a link to it in the '90s.


----------



## CatPat

CarolPa said:


> I think I'm coming down with pneumonia.  I hope I can get in to see my doctor on Monday.



Oh no. Please, please get to your doctor! Mamma was very sick with this and she still is not very well. I'm thinking of you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> I thought you might be interested in these articles. It's amazing how busy our minds and bodies are while we're sleeping.
> 
> - What Happens When You Sleep - National Sleep Foundation
> 
> - The Healing Power of Sleep



Thank you! I'll look at these. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, my first reaction to when I become scared or worried is to get angry. Stupid, I know. And that is what I was feeling when Lakisha sent us the news. But I am glad to hear that you are getting real rest. And it wouldn't hurt you to take in some of that soup you made for Mama. Chicken soup has a lot of medicinal qualities when you are sick. When my daughter has pneumonia, she had two lobes that had fluid in them. I made a pot of broth for her and put it in a thermos and brought it to the hospital. The nurses had her take small sips and by day three, she was able to breath without the oxygen. The doctor said that it was the soup that made her want to fight back and get better. She had no idea that I had been sitting by her bed for more than 24 hours. It was when the nurse gave her that sip of the broth, that she started to recover. She knew I was there.
> 
> My goodness, you certainly have had an eventful visit with your parents. Never a dull moment in your home. If I show up at your door someday, turn me around and send me right back home. Too much excitement there.



Yes! Too much excitement! We'll never forget this visit, I'm afraid. I think it's too much to ask them to come back next year!

You are not stupid! I've been having very much broth and water and juice and eating lightly sometimes. I've been napping and sleeping very much and it is why I'm so very behind on everyone's postings here. I'm sorry to be so far behind. 

Papa is leaving Monday and we have been talking so very much. Carl and Laki will leave today (it is early Sunday) to go back to the dorm and to home. So, I hope to be back to school maybe sometime of the 13th if I'm well. I should be well, I think. If not, I'll stay here until I can return.

I'll try to catch up here, but we all are much better and if I stop posting, a nap attack has revisited me.

Lucky for you all, yes? 

With love to all of you,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PF, this is fun too! It's helped me with history and English and other things:

Quizzes at Fun Trivia -- 90,000 Quizzes Online

There's so very many quizzes on everything! It's free to sign in and there's no spam stuff.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I'm having another coughing fit so got up as I don't want to wake TB up. It isn't a cold, I just get these attacks every night.

I just got caught up on this thread.  Your Ogreness, I am glad to hear you are on the me and. I agree, let Shrek help.

the kitty is wanting me to put my chair back and get the blanket so we can cuddle so I will close now.


----------



## cara

Sunday morning 9:30 here.. 
We are both lying on the Sofa and surf the net. 
Tomorrow Frank will leave for Italia to work there, so we will enjoy our last day together.

Thinking about breakfast...


----------



## Zhizara

Oh, PF, I'm so happy you're home and I don't have to worry.  I'm sure Shrek won't let you overdo!

I'm cooking again today.  Collard greens are simmering (and simmering).  I think they are finally starting to get tender.

Yesterday was busy.  I made:

Oyster stew
Turkey neck stuffing
Pickled cucumbers with rice wine vinegar (really tasty)
Collard greens started 

I doesn't sound like so much, but the prep work and dishes kept me busy all day.

Today it's:

Yellow squash with onions in garlic butter
Pimento cheese spread
Portabella slices in garlic butter
Baby bella slices sauted in garlic butter for the freezer

Then, I think I'm done cooking for awhile.  There's still some shifting between fridge and freezer.


----------



## Addie

Sounds like everyone has turned the corner and is on the mend. 

Yesterday I made two loaves of English Muffin bread. The recipe I used called for to place the shredded Cheddar cheese on top of the dough. I didn't have any Cheddar, just grated Romano Pecorino cheese. But I didn't want it on top, so I just mixed it in with the dry ingredients. It is delicious! Not your typical English Muffing flavor. The Pirate sliced and toasted two pieces last night and you could smell the cheese as it warmed up. 

Today I am going to be making a nice pot of beef stew with barley. We will be eating it while watching the new season of Downton Abby. And first thing tomorrow morning, I will be heading out the door at seven o'clock to go grocery shopping. A late start this month due to the weather and holiday.

The Pirate thought he would do a run in and out yesterday to pick up a few things. I am still laughing. First he had to circle just to find a parking space. Forty checkout registers, and every one of them had lines going down the aisles. Even the express. This store is the largest of this chain and it is crowded all the time. You have to get there first thing as soon as the doors open. Then around nine o'clock, they start coming in droves. Never shop there the day before a holiday, or at four thirty in the afternoon. 

Other than making the stew, it is going to be a "do nothing" day.


----------



## CarolPa

I feel a little better today.  This has been going on for 2 weeks.  Feel good, feel terrible.  Back and forth.  I got concerned yesterday because that was the first day I showed a fever.  I started out coughing up a really ugly color, but now it is clear.  That's a good sign, but the fever concerned me.  I am going to buy a new thermometer today as I don't like the one I have.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I feel a little better today.  This has been going on for 2 weeks.  Feel good, feel terrible.  Back and forth.  I got concerned yesterday because that was the first day I showed a fever.  I started out coughing up a really ugly color, but now it is clear.  That's a good sign, but the fever concerned me.  I am going to buy a new thermometer today as I don't like the one I have.




Winthrop has me checking my phlegm all the time. It is one of the questions they ask me all the time. With COPD I need to keep an eye on it. I always have a Kleenix with me and when I cough up any phlegm, I do so into the Kleenix and immediately check it. I know to those not family, it looks like a nasty thing to do. But I am more concerned with my health than their feelings.


----------



## CarolPa

PF, I agree with taking your own Tylenol to the hospital.  Sometimes that works fine for me and I don't need those prescription pain meds.  

The hospital always puts me on a salt free diet.  I take my own salt.  I don't use much salt, but I cannot eat eggs without salt, so I am only getting maybe 15 grains of salt per day.  I don't use it on anything else.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Winthrop has me checking my phlegm all the time. It is one of the questions they ask me all the time. With COPD I need to keep an eye on it. I always have a Kleenix with me and when I cough up any phlegm, I do so into the Kleenix and immediately check it. I know to those not family, it looks like a nasty thing to do. But I am more concerned with my health than their feelings.




I check mine all the time, too, Addie.  I don't have COPD but it is a question I am always asked, because I have a chronic cough.  I can tell the difference between my chronic cough and a cough when I have a cold.  Most people just think that if I'm coughing, I must be contageous.  I can really clear a room!


----------



## CarolPa

I could not get Shorpy dot com.  Bummer


----------



## Dawgluver

Packing to return to minus a million degrees F/C below zero.  Weeping copious tears.  The drag marks on the tarmack will be mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> PF, I agree with taking your own Tylenol to the hospital.  Sometimes that works fine for me and I don't need those prescription pain meds.
> 
> The hospital always puts me on a salt free diet.  I take my own salt.  I don't use much salt, but I cannot eat eggs without salt, so I am only getting maybe 15 grains of salt per day.  I don't use it on anything else.



I don't  eat much salt either, but no-salt food is bland.  Next visit, I'm making up a tiny condiment and med  package.  The arguments over my medications were absurd.  Most were due to the Doctor's lack of knowledge of new medications.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> I've been napping and sleeping very much and it is why I'm so very behind on everyone's postings here. I'm sorry to be so far behind.



You know, Cat, there is no rule that says you have to keep up with everyone's posts, or post every day  Just do what you can as you're able to and don't worry about what or how much you're reading here. We want you to take care of yourself first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to bed for a nap.  I sure get worn out fast!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't  eat much salt either, but no-salt food is bland.  Next visit, I'm making up a tiny condiment and med  package.  The arguments over my medications were absurd.  Most were due to the Doctor's lack of knowledge of new medications.



I started doing that, too. I even take my own Rx meds while I'm there - the entire dozen. They tell me I can't, but what are they gonna do? Throw me out? :-D So I tell them so they can chart it, but I need my meds on a specific schedule, so they've learned to deal with it.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Packing to return to minus a million degrees F/C below zero. Weeping copious tears. The drag marks on the tarmack will be mine.


 
Packing?  I didn't even know you went anywhere 
I must have missed when you were packing the first time.


----------



## Zhizara

Collard greens - done (finally)
Yellow squash - done
Portabella mushrooms - done
Baby bella mushrooms - not started yet
Dishes, pots, utinsils - NOT yet

Me, I'm not done yet, but I am taking a break.

Dinner will be a combination of the recently prepared dishes, with a few finishing touches.

I'm waiting for this afternoon to check and see if Walmart got authorization to renew my prescriptions. If so I'll make another trip.  

My doctor's office isn't as sharp about this as I would like.  Last month, a renewal was finally given, but causing me to be without that medication for 4 days.  Not good for a medication that you're not supposed to stop abruptly.  I really noticed the lack.  I'm glad all the holidays are over.  Maybe I can get things set up so I don't have to do without meds when I need them.

There!  I managed to get what I'm doing, my what's for dinner and petty vent posts all combined into one post.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

CarolPa said:


> I could not get Shorpy dot com. Bummer



Try it again.  Pick it up and open on a new page if this doesn't work.  He's gotten really modern with his historical pics.   Now in color, and Marilyn Monroe is on the first page.

Shorpy Historical Photo Archive | Vintage Fine Art Prints


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the grocery store. As I was strolling the aisles I had a taste for some jalapeno nachos or similar, so picked up some Tostitos chips. That will be lunch here shortly. Maybe I'll root around for other stuff to add.
And I ran into a buddy and got the local weather report, lol.
Turns out the city we are associated with by proximity, Erie, is leading the nation in cities with the most snowfall this winter. And of course my town gets more snow than Erie's airport, where they measure at. We're beating cities in Alaska even.
Interesting. I thought we had a lot. Over 6 ft so far.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got back from the grocery store. As I was strolling the aisles I had a taste for some jalapeno nachos or similar, so picked up some Tostitos chips. That will be lunch here shortly. Maybe I'll root around for other stuff to add.
> And I ran into a buddy and got the local weather report, lol.
> Turns out the city we are associated with by proximity, Erie, is leading the nation in cities with the most snowfall this winter. And of course my town gets more snow than Erie's airport, where they measure at. We're beating cities in Alaska even.
> Interesting. I thought we had a lot. Over 6 ft so far.




Holy crap!  That's a lot of snow.  I'd move.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Holy crap! That's a lot of snow. I'd move.


 
I am moving to get another beer now.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I am moving to get another beer now.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Packing to return to minus a million degrees F/C below zero.  Weeping copious tears.  The drag marks on the tarmack will be mine.





pacanis said:


> Packing?  I didn't even know you went anywhere
> I must have missed when you were packing the first time.


Me too.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm about to tackle cleaning my desk once again.  Thanks to the assistance of our kitty cat Monkey (better known as Spasmatic 2000, reference to the brooms in Harry Potter "Nimbus 2000", etc) this has become a contact sport.  I make neat piles, she does a fly-by and we start all over.


----------



## cara

we had a wonderful afternoon with a friend of mine, who is in a psychiatric clinic because of her depression.
We kidnapped her for a nice trip to a near mediaeval city, had some cake and coffee and a good dinner after a nice walk through the town ;o)
She looks so much better, so I hope when she comes out, she will be okay again..


----------



## Lisa Mac

cara said:


> we had a wonderful afternoon with a friend of mine, who is in a psychiatric clinic because of her depression.
> We kidnapped her for a nice trip to a near mediaeval city, had some cake and coffee and a good dinner after a nice walk through the town ;o)
> She looks so much better, so I hope when she comes out, she will be okay again..



She's lucky to have you as a friend.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from eating supper out and DH and grandson Josh are watching the Packer football game and are hoping they lose. We have a house divided, half Bear fans and the rest are for Green Bay. I have to stay in the middle.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to bed for a nap.  I sure get worn out fast!


Easy does it.....Rome was not built in a day!


----------



## CarolPa

Pac, all my life we have heard about how much snow Erie gets compared to Pittsburgh.  We always hated to see our snow coming from the north because we knew it was going to be big!


----------



## phinz

I am sitting in the dark on the front porch in Key West. The smell of frangipani and night-blooming jasmine is intoxicating. I can hear jazz from the club around the corner but can also hear crickets, the neighborhood cats keep coming to visit me and the breeze is just strong enough to hear the palm fronds rattling. It's an amazing evening.


----------



## simonbaker

phinz said:


> I am sitting in the dark on the front porch in Key West. The smell of frangipani and night-blooming jasmine is intoxicating. I can hear jazz from the club around the corner but can also hear crickets, the neighborhood cats keep coming to visit me and the breeze is just strong enough to hear the palm fronds rattling. It's an amazing evening.



I am soooo jealous!!!     I wish so much to be there instead of freezing my keister off here in South Dakota!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> PF, I agree with taking your own Tylenol to the hospital.  Sometimes that works fine for me and I don't need those prescription pain meds.
> 
> The hospital always puts me on a salt free diet.  I take my own salt.  I don't use much salt, but I cannot eat eggs without salt, so I am only getting maybe 15 grains of salt per day.  I don't use it on anything else.



I do the same thing. And I take it also to Winthrop with me if I am going to be eating lunch there. I also bring my own supply of sugar. Decaffeinated coffee with artificial sweetener just doesn't cut it for me. 

I made a beef stew today. For the salt, all I used was what the Better Than Bullion provided. I am sure a lot of folks would have said it needed salt, but not for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hi, Hi!!  I am home.  Had a nap and feel pretty good.  It was nice to nap in* my* bed!


I agree.  I spent the last two weeks sleeping on an air mattress at our daughter's.  Technically, it was two mattresses.  She had borrowed a second one from a coworker and she stacked them.  This made it a bit more like a bed so that I wasn't so close to the floor when I had to get up.  Worked good enough, but I was overjoyed to see my little futon when we got in this morning.  The air mattresses sure let you sink down into them - that is, if you don't have it so inflated as to bounce off if you sneeze! Someone might think my futon mattress is one step softer than a prison cot but it works for my back and prevents leg cramps.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Packing to return to minus a million degrees F/C below zero.  Weeping copious tears.  The drag marks on the tarmack will be mine.


Hope you weren't crying when you got off the plane.  Wouldn't want your face to freeze like that, would you?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...And I ran into a buddy and got the local weather report, lol.
> Turns out the city we are associated with by proximity, Erie, is leading the nation in cities with the most snowfall this winter. And of course my town gets more snow than Erie's airport, where they measure at. We're beating cities in Alaska even.
> Interesting. I thought we had a lot. Over 6 ft so far.


And it's only January 6th.  

Looks like you're in the Chardon of northwestern PA!  Cleveland averages about 62 inches of snow a year.  Where we used to live gets about 40% more - around  85 inches.  Then there is Chardon, way east of Cleveland, that regularly gets double measure of Cleveland snow.  No thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to bed for the fourth time today.  I hope to sleep longer than 5 hours tonight.  Heck, it might take me the whole month to get my sleep schedule back on track.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished up a bag of Stacy's cinnamon-sugar pita chips.  Problem was, it was 4x1 serving size left in the bag. 

Going to spend the next hour dozing through Castle with my kitty snuggled on my lap.  If she's willing to leave Himself, that is!  Then off to bed.  I hope.


----------



## CatPat

I've still been sleeping but not so much now. I will lose Papa in six hours when he boards his flight. I spent all day with him and I'm just not ready to let him go.

I am in a very unhappy mood right now, but I do hope all of you are happy and getting better. I haven't forgotten any of you. Please forgive me.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Packing?  I didn't even know you went anywhere
> I must have missed when you were packing the first time.



Sheesh!  You guys didn't even notice I was gone!  

Strangely enough, Mexico has internet and I could lurk...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope you weren't crying when you got off the plane.  Wouldn't want your face to freeze like that, would you?



  Naw, just the drag marks froze.  Dang, it's cold!  Bless the jeep, it protested a bit, but it started, and got us home!  Get to pick up Beagle from the boarder tomorrow!


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Pac, all my life we have heard about how much snow Erie gets compared to Pittsburgh. We always hated to see our snow coming from the north because we knew it was going to be big!


 


Cooking Goddess said:


> And it's only January 6th.
> 
> Looks like you're in the Chardon of northwestern PA! Cleveland averages about 62 inches of snow a year. Where we used to live gets about 40% more - around 85 inches. Then there is Chardon, way east of Cleveland, that regularly gets double measure of Cleveland snow. No thanks!


 
Yes, not the news you want to be known for, but it's not like we are known for our sunny days and white beaches 
They changed our weather forcast overnight. Instead of getting a foot by tomorrow we are supposed to get two by Wednesday.


----------



## CarolPa

They changed our too, Pac.  Instead of 2-4 inches we are only getting one, and I think we got it already.  The freezing cold temps are still coming, though.


----------



## pacanis

One? 
Now that ain't right...


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I just made a Roux !

I thought I didn't know how.  Plus I don't like Lumpy gravy.    I preferred making a slurry when putting together gravy or sauce.   

I just made biscuits and gravy.  Made a roux for the gravy.  Come to figure out, that's what I've been doing for years and it always  comes out good.  The gravy is the color of a suntan on a sandy beach.  Visualize it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Writing a shopping list, make phone calls for appointments, calling about meds...as I can't drive for two weeks, talking Shrek into taking me shopping.


----------



## pacanis

mmm, gravy...
I just put copious amounts of sliced ham and American cheese on two hard rolls, wrapped them up in foil and put them in the toaster oven.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Writing a shopping list, make phone calls for appointments, calling about meds...as I can't drive for two weeks, talking Shrek into taking me shopping.




oh no!  i can just see it now, pf terrorizing the shoppers, zooming around in her motorized shopping cart, plowing into wine displays, scattering people at the salad bar....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> oh no!  i can just see it now, pf terrorizing the shoppers, zooming around in her motorized shopping cart, plowing into wine displays, scattering people at the salad bar....



LOL!  I'm just walking in the store.  Shrek needs a cart to walk, I think I could use one too...both of us with a cart, now that could be expensive.


----------



## Katie H

Even though it's sunny, it's not a fit day to be outside so I'm going to take today to remove and pack away the inside Christmas decorations.  Today's the final day anyway.  We keep ours up until January 6, so today's the day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Going through vacation withdrawal, doing an entire mountain of laundry, and trying to stay warm!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to think about Shrek doing laundry...LOL!!!

It's just about nap time for me.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I'm just walking in the store.  Shrek needs a cart to walk, I think I could use one too...both of us with a cart, now that could be expensive.



I always use a cart, even though I only want one or two things.  I always end up buying more.  I can walk without it, but I do better with it.

When I had my heart surgery, we stopped on the way home from the hospital so I could get my hair cut.  I didn't want to have to deal with my hair while I was recouperating.  They told me I was not to go out for the first 2 weeks, but they didn't say I couldn't stop anywhere on the way home!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, when I was discharged after my heart attack we went grocery shopping on the way home.  

We are going to wait to go out tomorrow, since I am waiting for news on one of my meds.

Now is nap time...I'm starting to fade away.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to think about Shrek doing laundry...LOL!!!
> 
> It's just about nap time for me.


Eek! Make sure you supervise the sorting. If you can get away with it, tell him to put everything in cold water and not too hot in the dryer. You don't want your sweaters coming back shrunk to a kid's size or all the elastics saggy from heat.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Eek! Make sure you supervise the sorting. If you can get away with it, tell him to put everything in cold water and not too hot in the dryer. You don't want your sweaters coming back shrunk to a kid's size or all the elastics saggy from heat.



Double Eek! Shrek will have to go to the Laundromat!  No heavy lifting for PF.   I would get out a sharpie and some masking tape, and label the bags of sorted clothes with explicit instructions, from inserting the coins, to how much soap, to temperatures.

Beagle's schedule is a bit off after being at the kennel.  She felt it was time for dinner, and helped herself to half a pound of fresh Italian sausage that I didn't get out of the grocery bag in time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh, I'll go to the laundromat with him...but he has to do all the heavy lifting.

I also get to shop with him, with him getting anything I point at and buying it for me.  He says I have to say please at least twice.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I'll go to the laundromat with him...but he has to do all the heavy lifting.
> 
> I also get to shop with him, with him getting anything I point at and buying it for me.  He says I have to say please at least twice.


Phew. Don't overdo it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I'll go to the laundromat with him...but he has to do all the heavy lifting.
> 
> I also get to shop with him, with him getting anything I point at and buying it for me.  He says I have to say please at least twice.



I think twice might be a bit much....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Phew. Don't overdo it.



I won't, I know how far I can walk before I feel tired.  For the Costco run I might use a store scooter.  



Dawgluver said:


> I think twice might be a bit much....



That's what I was thinking...

All those "Thank Yous" I used in the hospital, I might have to replenish those with a couple "I'm sorrys" thrown in.  I was so out of character...


----------



## Katie H

Soooooo cold and we're coping.

Brought our darlin' doggie, Harley, inside to suck up mommy's and daddy's lovin' and warmth.

We have the Bose set up to near "blast" level listening to the Righteous Brothers and The Beach Boys 50th Anniversary.  Lots of feet tappin' and singing to the lyrics!!!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I'm just walking in the store.  Shrek needs a cart to walk, I think I could use one too...both of us with a cart, now that could be expensive.



If you are thinking of buying one for Shrek, as you know, Medicare will pay for 80%. I would be lost without mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> If you are thinking of buying one for Shrek, as you know, Medicare will pay for 80%. I would be lost without mine.



He will need a front wheeled walker first and for as long as possible.  No elevator in our place for a scooter.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He will need a front wheeled walker first and for as long as possible.  No elevator in our place for a scooter.



Keep Shrek walking and climbing those stairs as long as you can!  

If I can think of one good thing about your recent surgery it is that it has gotten Shrek moving and thinking about new things.  Now that his routine has been shaken up keep him moving!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Keep Shrek walking and climbing those stairs as long as you can!
> 
> If I can think of one good thing about your recent surgery it is that it has gotten Shrek moving and thinking about new things.  Now that his routine has been shaken up keep him moving!



I'm working on it.  Walking out of the hospital yesterday with the CNA, guess who was lagging behind, I should have had Shrek push me in a wheelchair.  I was outpacing him with an IV stand at one point.  I finally started waiting until he went home before I would go for a walk.

It's going to be interesting to see if I can get him moving along with me in the next month.


----------



## taxlady

My M-I-L sent me a bunch of "Meanwhile in Canada" pix. This one seems appropriate here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm so getting that for Shrek!


----------



## Dawgluver




----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He will need a front wheeled walker first and for as long as possible.  No elevator in our place for a scooter.



A lot of the resident in this building are using the walker that has the seat on it. It has been improved a great deal.

I can walk very normal. It is just that after about three minutes of walking, my hip and spine start to hurt. It is a circulation problem. So all I have to do is stop and sit down for a few minutes for the pain to subside. And I can't stand for more than ten minutes. Fortunately, in this building we do have an elevator.


----------



## LPBeier

We went out to buy "a couple of items at the store" and a new monitor for me. We came home with $200 worth of groceries, a monitor, 2 sets of speakers, keyboards and mice ... the two CPU's will be ready on Friday!  

We seem to shop better separately because we worry what the other will think. Together we have no willpower.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> We went out to buy "a couple of items at the store" and a new monitor for me. We came home with $200 worth of groceries, a monitor, 2 sets of speakers, keyboards and mice ... the two CPU's will be ready on Friday!
> 
> We seem to shop better separately because we worry what the other will think. Together we have no willpower.


WTG LP. There's nothing better than new "house toys"


----------



## CatPat

I'm sad and so very happy at the same time! Papa has gone and that's what I am very sad about. But he left me a present under my pillow to be found after his departure.

It's a silver puffed heart locket on a chain and inside the locket is the first baby tooth I lost that he saved. He had this made for me by a jeweller in Bucharest and it arrived last Saturday. I saw FedEx deliver something, but Papa said it was some kind of samples for him. 

I can't believe I have such a treasure! I never knew Papa would think of something as this! I feel as if I'm almost special tonight! 

Parents are wonderful!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I am sorry you are missing your Papa tonight, Cat.  It is always sad when loved ones visit and have to leave.  But you can look at that precious gift and every time you do, he will be right there beside you!


----------



## phinz

Brrrr... It's cold here. I'm hiding out in the house. 60 degrees, raining and windy. Yuck.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I am sorry you are missing your Papa tonight, Cat.  It is always sad when loved ones visit and have to leave.  But you can look at that precious gift and every time you do, he will be right there beside you!



Yes! He's right around my neck just as his arms were in a hug. 

I think Papa is a person with deep thoughts which aren't always apparent. I do know this: If I ever adopt children, their Papa and I shall keep their little baby teeth and do the same for them one day.

Papa will be calling me tomorrow, and I can't wait!

How are you feeling, Laurie?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

phinz said:


> Brrrr... It's cold here. I'm hiding out in the house. 60 degrees, raining and windy. Yuck.



5F and -12F with the wind chill is very cold here. Please give me your address so that I may visit you within the next 30 minutes. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> ....I can't believe I have such a treasure! I never knew Papa would think of something as this! *I feel as if I'm almost special tonight!*
> 
> Parents are wonderful!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Cat, you aren't "almost special", you ARE special!  Don't sell yourself short.  Your parents picked you as their own and have loved you from the first.  That makes you very special to them.

Sweet dreams of your Papa tonight while sleeping.  I'm sure he's thought about you all the way back during his flight.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cat, you aren't "almost special", you ARE special!  Don't sell yourself short.  Your parents picked you as their own and have loved you from the first.  That makes you very special to them.
> 
> Sweet dreams of your Papa tonight while sleeping.  I'm sure he's thought about you all the way back during his flight.



+1. You're special to your family and your friends, including us. That's a lovely gift. Enjoy it


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready to drive Stirling to see our doctor. Her walk in clinic is from 08h-09h. I don't want to be awake at this hour. We'll be leaving at 07h. The temperature is around 0°F.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Amazingly difficult:  Welch's Grape Jelly and Heinz Chili Sauce, with frozen cocktail meatballs.  I'm heating it on the stove so the sauce cooks in, then will warm and transport in the CP.  I used 32 oz jelly and 3 bottles chili sauce, 60 oz frozen meatballs.  Around here, these disappear quickly, I think the recipe is from the '50s, usually with just 2 bottles of chili sauce.  I like the tang of 3.



I saw a tip the other day that said to serve these meatballs and other spearable snacks with pretzel sticks instead of toothpicks, I'm going to have to give that a try! 

No more finding toothpicks in odd places for a week or two after a party!


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm sad and so very happy at the same time! Papa has gone and that's what I am very sad about. But he left me a present under my pillow to be found after his departure.
> 
> It's a silver puffed heart locket on a chain and inside the locket is the first baby tooth I lost that he saved. He had this made for me by a jeweller in Bucharest and it arrived last Saturday. I saw FedEx deliver something, but Papa said it was some kind of samples for him.
> 
> I can't believe I have such a treasure! I never knew Papa would think of something as this! I feel as if I'm almost special tonight!
> 
> Parents are wonderful!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



What a lovely gift he left you Cat. Remember, you had a major breakthrough with your Papa this time with him. You became an adult and yet remained his little girl at the same time. He has left you with some very special memories. And you will see him again. In the meantime you are still taking care of Mama. 

Almost special? When were you not special? In your parents heart and eyes, you have always been very special. Since the time your mother saw you in that nursery and asked Papa if they could take you home. You were meant to be special. And you are certainly special to all of us.


----------



## CarolPa

That's a wonderful gift, Cat.  You are very special to your Papa.  At least you had a very remarkable visit with him and Mama...one you will talk about for years!


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Downton Abbey on Amazon Prime. Or at least I was... Yesterday the CC was working and today it's not.
Trying to understand what some of them are saying is like trying to get through one of Harry's posts


----------



## PrincessFiona60

busy day...may have to come home for a nap in between store runs.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm watching Downton Abbey on Amazon Prime. Or at least I was... Yesterday the CC was working and today it's not.
> Trying to understand what some of them are saying is like trying to get through one of Harry's posts



Pac, I have found that you have to turn the sound up to loud! Then you can understand then a bit better. So many of the characters mumble when they talk. I also think the English must have a different sound system than we do. Understanding them can be quite a challenge. No matter what the program is.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> Pac, I have found that you have to turn the sound up to loud! Then you can understand then a bit better. So many of the characters mumble when they talk. I also think the English must have a different sound system than we do. Understanding them can be quite a challenge. No matter what the program is.


 
Well as soon as they come up with a good TV wireless sound system, or maybe they have since last time I looked, I'm going to put a couple speakers right behind my head.


----------



## pacanis

OK, that's it. I just turned on all my INCANDESCENT light bulbs downstairs in an effort to generate more heat.
You won't be saying that in another year. Try to stay warm around a green bulb.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Well as soon as they come up with a good TV wireless sound system, or maybe they have since last time I looked, I'm going to put a couple speakers right behind my head.



First there are what I call the London English. They are the ones who love to mumble. I can understand them pretty well. Then as you go farther north, the accents change and can be very difficult to understand. And if it is written so that they have some of their idioms in the script, you have no idea of what they are talking about. I think Americans are by now familiar with the words, loo and knickers. But their pronouncement of some of the words that even we use, send my mind into a dizzy spell. Spike and I keep saying we are going to start writing down the words with the phonetic pronouncement the way the English say the words. 

I love the English folks dearly, but do we really speak the same language?


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I saw a tip the other day that said to serve these meatballs and other spearable snacks with pretzel sticks instead of toothpicks, I'm going to have to give that a try!
> 
> No more finding toothpicks in odd places for a week or two after a party!



Now, that's a GREAT idea!

I get to watch the Today Show, everything's cancelled around here again, so no work.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Spike and I keep saying we are going to start writing down the words with the phonetic pronouncement the way the English say the words.
> 
> I love the English folks dearly, but do we really speak the same language?




Addie, they are the ones who actually live in England.  So who are we to say that we are right and they are wrong?


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> I saw a tip the other day that said to serve these meatballs and other spearable snacks with pretzel sticks instead of toothpicks, I'm going to have to give that a try!
> 
> No more finding toothpicks in odd places for a week or two after a party!




Let us know how it works.  I wouldn't think a pretzel stick would be strong enough to insert into a meatball without breaking.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, they are the ones who actually live in England.  So who are we to say that we are right and they are wrong?



Carol, I once read a book written by a person who was transported to England during WWII. It was all about his adventures in learning English, the British way. It was hilarious. When it came to the word "rubber", I must have giggled for the next couple of days every time I thought of it. 

I was married to an Englishman, and it was a couple of months before I figured out what a nappy was.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Let us know how it works.  I wouldn't think a pretzel stick would be strong enough to insert into a meatball without breaking.



If you bake them instead of frying, the outside will stay much softer. Thus the pretzel should be able to penetrate easily. Or you could just make a small hole for a starter.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I love the English folks dearly, but do we really speak the same language?



We do, but 200+ years of divergence have taken a toll


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> OK, that's it. I just turned on all my INCANDESCENT light bulbs downstairs in an effort to generate more heat.
> You won't be saying that in another year. Try to stay warm around a green bulb.



By the time I run out of incandescent light bulbs global warming will have kicked in and my apartment will have an ocean view!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> By the time I run out of incandescent light bulbs global warming will have kicked in and my apartment will have an ocean view!


 
Yes, I really need to stock up.
And 100 watt bulbs are getting all but impossible to find around here.
I'll go to fluorescent fixtures before I try those green bulbs again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had a nap attack, just now waking up, again.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Yes, I really need to stock up.
> And 100 watt bulbs are getting all but impossible to find around here.
> I'll go to fluorescent fixtures before I try those green bulbs again.



I've stockpiled a bunch of incandescents of all different wattages.  Will have to inventory the 100 watters.

Nice having another day off, got all my vacation laundry put away and the suitcases cleaned out.  DH is on his own with his mountain of clothes.


----------



## cara

Addie said:


> . Then as you go farther north, the accents change and can be very difficult to understand.
> 
> I love the English folks dearly, but do we really speak the same language?



Spent an evening with a Scotsman some time ago.. it was hell in the beginning, but the more scotch whiskey I had the better I understood Alan.. maybe you soak in the language with the whiskey?


----------



## CatPat

Thank you all for your kind words about Papa's gift! I love this locket! 

Papa called today, and he's in Constanta. _Catina_ is listing 9 degrees to her port side, and the bilge pumps are running and he and the crew are trying to right her. 

_Catina_ is too old, I fear. She was built in 1929 and has had very many overhauls even to her keel. I asked Papa if I could say something to express an opinion of _Catina_, and he said it was now my place to do so from now on about everything!!

So I just bubbled out, "Papa, you really need a new boat. You are worrying Mamma and me to death when you're on her. I love you and I don't want anything to happen to you. You can salvage her engines and many parts of her, scrap the rest and get a better vessel. Your crew will appreciate it also, and their families, I'm sure."

He was very quiet, then he said, "You aren't finished. Go on."

So I did! I told him the wheelhouse windows leaked and with all the electronics in there, one nasty wave through a window would leave her dead in the water, except for her sails which weren't much help because when the wheelhouse was retrofitted, she lost two of her sails anyway. The rudder has always been too small, making her slow to turn even with the newer engines and her tracking system is so old she may as well have an abacus and a sextant which would be more accurate.

He listened, then he said, "You're right, Cat. Her time has come and gone. But you're going to help me build the new _Catina_ this year. This one will be all yours."

I feel so sorry for him. He said he's keeping the crew on their full salary until they get back to fishing in the 2015 season, because they will help him also. I love the way Papa inspires loyalty. Most fishing vessels pay the crew upon how much they catch during the season, but Papa has always said, "It's not the crew's fault the captain of the boat picks a bad place to fish." 

So _Catina_ will be tugged to a dry dock and taken apart. It's very sad, but it has to be done. I'm doing some research now to see of specifications for a keel. Papa wants a larger vessel, perhaps 240 - 280 feet.

That is almost the size of a Navy destroyer or small missile boat. I wonder if one could find the hull and keel of one of these and refit it without the superstructure? Does the Navy sell these things? Does anyone know of this?

I have a lot of work to do!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Cat,  you have certainly taken on a big task. Just keep your sensible head on and remember the cost. I know you want Papa to have the best. But "more" is not always the best. My second husband was a commercial fisherman. So I know what your are undertaking. Good luck and do keep us informed of how it is all going and what length you decide on. BTW, how many men in the crew?


----------



## Macgyver1968

Gonna cook soup from a bunch of stuff I have in the fridge that needs to be used.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat,  you have certainly taken on a big task. Just keep your sensible head on and remember the cost. I know you want Papa to have the best. But "more" is not always the best. My second husband was a commercial fisherman. So I know what your are undertaking. Good luck and do keep us informed of how it is all going and what length you decide on. BTW, how many men in the crew?



I just found a Russian website with demilitarized ships for sale but they are Russian. Uck! We would be better off salvaging the _Andrea Doria_.

_Catina_ now:

Deck crew: 16 (rotation of 8 / 12 on, 12 off during peak tide)
Medical: 3
Galley/Laundry/Support: 4
Engineers/Drivers: 3 (1 is Papa)

Right now there are 26, but at one time was 28 but 2 retired last season and he won't hire another 2 until the 2015 season since there will be no 2014 season.

I'll need a budget from Papa, and we'll have to break it all down into costs per pieces. He'll need new electronics, GPS, everything in the boat from the galley down to the wiring, etc., excepting the engines. There will be contractors, permits, dry dock fees for both, inspections and all of this other stuff. 

It is why I thought to find a keel and hull for sale rather than to build one. I see some of these but the superstructures will have to be taken out and refitted with the fishing deck and wheelhouse. We need to balance the quality with the costs, because Papa did say he wanted this one to last as long as this _Catina_ did. 

Now all this, college, and DA. We have one year to produce a miracle.

I think I liked being a little girl better sometimes!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> Yes! He's right around my neck just as his arms were in a hug.
> 
> How are you feeling, Laurie?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Yes, Cat, yesterday and today have been very good days health wise.  My gallbladder pain is low, chronic pain is managed and my cold is almost gone! Feels good to do things and not get fatigued in five minutes!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> busy day...may have to come home for a nap in between store runs.



You take care of yourself your Ogreness, you may be royalty, but you are still human and need time to heal!



pacanis said:


> I'm watching Downton Abbey on Amazon Prime. Or at least I was... Yesterday the CC was working and today it's not.
> Trying to understand what some of them are saying is like trying to get through one of Harry's posts



We are only getting repeats of seasons 1-3 again


----------



## Addie

The Pirate was feeling well enough to go home for clean clothing. But what he left behind is cause for me to kill him when he comes back tomorrow. My kitchen is a disaster area. Sugar granules all over my counter. Spilled beef stew all over the stove. The micro looks like an explosion happened inside. Fortunately I use paper plates and bowls, so there weren't many dishes. 

Now for his clothes. They are all over the place. And he left a stupid skate board here. What the heck that is for is beyond me. I am finding empty cigarette boxes all over the place. There are five waste baskets in this apartment. They are in plain site and two are within throwing distance for him when he is sitting in his chair. And on and on. I have never seen him leave a mess before. He is the one who comes in here and starts to clean all the things I have problems with. Now he is the problem. I know. He had the flu. But I refuse to accept that as an excuse. Right now the urge to kill is very strong. Hopefully, I will be calm when he shows up tomorrow. In the meantime, back to cleaning up after him.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I know. He had the flu. But I refuse to accept that as an excuse. Right now the urge to kill is very strong.



 I'm really glad DH is more patient with me when I'm not feeling well - which is frequently. Flu is exhausting.


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I just found a Russian website with demilitarized ships for sale but they are Russian. Uck! We would be better off salvaging the _Andrea Doria_.
> 
> _Catina_ now:
> 
> Deck crew: 16 (rotation of 8 / 12 on, 12 off during peak tide)
> Medical: 3
> Galley/Laundry/Support: 4
> Engineers/Drivers: 3 (1 is Papa)
> 
> Right now there are 26, but at one time was 28 but 2 retired last season and he won't hire another 2 until the 2015 season since there will be no 2014 season.
> 
> I'll need a budget from Papa, and we'll have to break it all down into costs per pieces. He'll need new electronics, GPS, everything in the boat from the galley down to the wiring, etc., excepting the engines. There will be contractors, permits, dry dock fees for both, inspections and all of this other stuff.
> 
> It is why I thought to find a keel and hull for sale rather than to build one. I see some of these but the superstructures will have to be taken out and refitted with the fishing deck and wheelhouse. We need to balance the quality with the costs, because Papa did say he wanted this one to last as long as this _Catina_ did.
> 
> Now all this, college, and DA. We have one year to produce a miracle.
> 
> I think I liked being a little girl better sometimes!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



That is quite a large crew. My husband usually sailed on the three member crew or a 12 member crew. Never anything larger. He served as engineer/deckhand.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> The Pirate was feeling well enough to go home for clean clothing. But what he left behind is cause for me to kill him when he comes back tomorrow. My kitchen is a disaster area. Sugar granules all over my counter. Spilled beef stew all over the stove. The micro looks like an explosion happened inside. Fortunately I use paper plates and bowls, so there weren't many dishes.
> 
> Now for his clothes. They are all over the place. And he left a stupid skate board here. What the heck that is for is beyond me. I am finding empty cigarette boxes all over the place. There are five waste baskets in this apartment. They are in plain site and two are within throwing distance for him when he is sitting in his chair. And on and on. I have never seen him leave a mess before. He is the one who comes in here and starts to clean all the things I have problems with. Now he is the problem. I know. He had the flu. But I refuse to accept that as an excuse. Right now the urge to kill is very strong. Hopefully, I will be calm when he shows up tomorrow. In the meantime, back to cleaning up after him.



As I'm in a maritime mindset, I think if he did that in my lair, I'd be making a Pirate walk the plank! I hope you fuss at him!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> As I'm in a maritime mindset, I think if he did that in my lair, I'd be making a Pirate walk the plank! I hope you fuss at him!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Oh he will hear from me good! I am surprised that he left such a mess. And here I was feeling bad for him because he was feeling so sick and worried about getting to work. He still has the flu. But I would rather wait on him hand and foot, than have to pick up after him when he tries to do everything himself. He thinks he is saving me work when he tried to do it himself.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> That is quite a large crew. My husband usually sailed on the three member crew or a 12 member crew. Never anything larger. He served as engineer/deckhand.



She's a large vessel for a Black Sea fishing vessel, but she was converted to her status as a commercial fishing vessel in 1948. She was a luxury yacht, if you can believe that! She was beautiful inside!

I've seen all her records from when she was built in 1929. She's 203.9 feet long with a beam of 27.3 feet which made her very sleek and fast in her day as a luxury sailing yacht. Her hull was gutted for sleeping quarters, galley, support and medical cabin and the holds. She can hold up to 325,000 pounds of product in a series of 4 recirculating holding compartments without yawing although anything over that makes her become difficult to handle in rough seas. She's certified for up to around 400,000 pounds but Papa won't go near that with her.

Most Black Sea fishing vessels are the size of which you speak. _Catina_ looks like a woolly mammoth in the middle of rabbits next to them. From our upstairs balcony in Constanta, we can see her very well in the harbor amongst them.

Papa is licensed for up to around a 300-foot boat, I think. Anything larger than that is too expensive for to be cost effective.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Macgyver1968

Well...I made a wonderful cream of vegetable soup...as I mentioned before...I sorta take care of an elderly French lady down the street.  Her son is there (he's a vegetarian) so I cooked some with the chicken, and some without.....Not too spicy for her tastes....and I made homemade biscuits to go with it.  I should get full karma points.


----------



## Addie

Cat, you have a wealth of information about Papa's boat. She sounds like a beautiful boat.


----------



## Addie

Ever since I have had cable, I just have had the basic service. I am tired of all the junk that is available to me. So I called today to see what the cost would be to upgrade. Only ten dollars. I am now wishing I had made the call years ago. While I was talking to the customer service person, all of a sudden the channel I had on mute with no picture came on. Now that is what I call fast service. I will be watching National Geographic and a lot of the other Discovery channels.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Cat, you have a wealth of information about Papa's boat. She sounds like a beautiful boat.



Oh she is! And with very, very many thanks to you, I'll bring her legacy on to the new Catina and also to my future family.

Sail on, _Catina_ 1929 - 2014. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Addie, don't forget that a lot of people get kinda stupid when they are sick.

The doctor said that all of Stirling's symptoms are normal for someone his age who has just gotten over the flu. She told him the symptoms of pneumonia and told him to watch out for them.

I finally got my replacement master car key/remote and the key is programmed to the car. It was a very small detour to Swedish Auto, once we were at the doctor. At least it wasn't rush hour on the way home. But, poor Stirling was nauseous in the car. The doctor figures his continuing nausea is because his sinuses are draining into his stomach.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Addie, don't forget that a lot of people get kinda stupid when they are sick.
> 
> The doctor said that all of Stirling's symptoms are normal for someone his age who has just gotten over the flu. She told him the symptoms of pneumonia and told him to watch out for them.
> 
> I finally got my replacement master car key/remote and the key is programmed to the car. It was a very small detour to Swedish Auto, once we were at the doctor. At least it wasn't rush hour on the way home. But, poor Stirling was nauseous in the car. The doctor figures his continuing nausea is because his sinuses are draining into his stomach.



Oh poor Stirling! I'm keeping him and you in my thoughts. That would make anyone nauseated. Uck!

You must have a Volvo, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M.

Mise en place is done for dinner and I await my lovely lady to get home so I can cook.


----------



## Dawgluver

Macgyver1968 said:


> Well...I made a wonderful cream of vegetable soup...as I mentioned before...I sorta take care of an elderly French lady down the street.  Her son is there (he's a vegetarian) so I cooked some with the chicken, and some without.....Not too spicy for her tastes....and I made homemade biscuits to go with it.  I should get full karma points.



That's a nice thing you do, Mac!  Full karma points!  More karma points for cooking extra for a vegetarian....


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Oh poor Stirling! I'm keeping him and you in my thoughts. That would make anyone nauseated. Uck!
> 
> You must have a Volvo, yes?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Thank you Cat. Yes, I have a 2005 Volvo. Her name is Sigrid. I am very fond of her. Volvos are very good for winter. They like to play in the snow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got my staples out today.  Was out for almost six hours and I am tired.  Having some soup and then off to bed.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Mise en place is done for dinner and I await my lovely lady to get home so I can cook.


 
Nice job. I saw you even had to make a store run.

My dinner is also started. The sauce is simmering, the pork steak is seasoned, I turned the leftover anchovies into paste for future use, the water is on low heat... need to turn a roll into garlic bread and I'll be set.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope it went well, PF, have a good sleep, Sweetie!


----------



## MammaCat

Hello, everyone.

I want to thank all of you for your healing thoughts and prayers. I'm better now, thanks to you and Cat and her friends.
I'm glad the Ogress is back! We were concerned. We were also concerned about you, Laurie, and others here.

You all saw what happened with Cat and her Papa. I'm wondering if Cat would be a good ambassador someday, but you don't want to know what she said about that!

It's very, very cold here, but without snow or ice. I walked out onto the patio here with Azia, and this seems to be a damp cold. In Romania, cold weather is more hard and harsh. Anyway, when Azia was done, I was glad to get back inside! So was Azia!

Aunt Stela is still well. I don't know how she escaped the plague, but she's fine. I'm stuck here until the 28th because of travel restrictions but it's a treat to be with my daughter longer. Sometimes bad things have a very good side to them. 

We're in mourning, so to speak. As you know, _Catina_ will never see another season. I have full trust in Cat and her Papa to make the new _Catina_ a much bigger, better boat. She's on the phone with him again now and it's very early in the morning there, but never mind. He and Cat have a lot on their hands now. Her Papa sent the crew home. The leak is too much and a harbor tug is taking her to a dry dock tonight. Cat was right. I knew she was right too, but I had to let them deal with it. The list was reduced to 4 degrees which made her stable enough to tug but not to tow. The harbor is full of ice and it will probably take at least two days to get her to the dry dock.

We spent our honeymoon on her, in the harbor. We didn't exactly need the crew for that. She was under the name of the English equivalent: _Noble_. It wasn't until we found Cat that her name was changed. It was just the two of us for a week and we had a blast! Grilling and eating on her deck under the stars, looking out on the sea, and we even slept out on the deck a few nights, under those stars. We'd go into Constanta and shop and just wander about in the daytime just looking around. That's how we got our Constanta home, by looking.

Time passes and things change. Cat came along and grew up, and so we are here. It breaks my heart to think of that beautiful boat being scrapped. Now she's looking up keels and hulls and all sorts of things. At least the new _Catina_ won't have sails! Poor Cat fell off the main mast once! Never send a 10-year-old up there during a windstorm! She was only about 6 feet up, so she didn't get hurt.

Now that Cat understands about _Catina_ I really wish she'd let me get rid of Snot! But, no, that's different. I'm stuck with it.

We're all feeling better, and thank you all again for thinking of me. I've never had pneumonia before; this is horrible!

I hope all of you are well, on the mend, and warm! Brrrr!

MammaCat


----------



## taxlady

So nice to hear that you are feeling better MammaCat.


----------



## CatPat

I changed my signature. I hope no one is offended. Everyone knows now I think America is beautiful and I love my new country, that I'm trying to grow where I'm planted, as Katie suggested, I'll always remember Addie and her daughter, and every day when I drive I watch for motorcycles.

I think my signature from now on will reflect something going on that I care about, as now _Catina_ is to be no longer and I must move on to help Papa with the new _Catina_ whilst bringing her legacy forward. It won't be anything religious or political.

This new boat is my very first project with Papa and I also wish to carry on with our present _Catina_'s legacy. I'll explain all this later in a post. 

You all know me now, you know how I feel, you know what matters to me, so we're good with this, yes?

With much love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

taxlady said:


> So nice to hear that you are feeling better MammaCat.


 
Thank you, Taxlady. Is Stirling feeling better this evening? We do hope so.

MammaCat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think it is a beautiful signature line.  You must have PapaCat save a memento from the boat with "Catina" on it.  And maybe make you a small keyfob from a piece of the Catina.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, MammaCat, I am glad you are feeling better, too and thanks for the thoughts and Love I felt coming from Asheville for me.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it is a beautiful signature line.  You must have PapaCat save a memento from the boat with "Catina" on it.  And maybe make you a small keyfob from a piece of the Catina.



I have so very many plans for things from her! I'll post this later. _Catina_'s legacy will be brought to the new boat and also to my family and my future children.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, MammaCat, I am glad you are feeling better, too and thanks for the thoughts and Love I felt coming from Asheville for me.


 
I'm grateful you felt everything coming. We are still thinking of you during your recovery as well. 

You've treated this entire issue with great humor and I admire that very much, and I'm sure your Shrek does too.

While I was ill, we watched Shrek and Shrek 2. I liked those movies, and I had no idea you were a movie star! 

MammaCat


----------



## CatPat

I told you she was infamous, Mamma.

Oh, sorry, I meant famous. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

MammaCat said:


> Thank you, Taxlady. Is Stirling feeling better this evening? We do hope so.
> 
> MammaCat


Thank you for asking. I really don't know because he has been sleeping. He needs the rest, so this is a good thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I do my best work at night

I'm noticing I have bruises popping out all over.  No wonder I was feeling achy today and my clothes were pinching.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do my best work at night
> 
> I'm noticing I have bruises popping out all over.  No wonder I was feeling achy today and my clothes were pinching.



Are you having to give yourself blood thinner shots?  That did it for me.  I had bruises all over my belly where I gave them, but they went everywhere else too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, no blood thinners.  Just deep bruising that is making it's way to the surface.


----------



## LPBeier

Monkey is going to be the death of me for sure!  Earlier she had climbed onto the top of the fridge and when I went to the kitchen she jumped to the floor right in front of me.  Just now she was sitting in the back part of my desk and I saw a shadow when I sat down.  I am going to have to fill that area up with something.


----------



## cara

Laurie,
you have to discipline her 

@ catfamily
I didn't know you come from the black sea.. googled Brasov and that's more in inner Rumania..
We wanted to go to the Black Sea for holiday last year, but for different reasons it didn't work..
But I think, one day we will go there ;o)


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do my best work at night
> 
> I'm noticing I have bruises popping out all over.  No wonder I was feeling achy today and my clothes were pinching.



Oh no. Be very careful of that! Please tell your doctor.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

cara said:


> Laurie,
> you have to discipline her
> 
> @ catfamily
> I didn't know you come from the black sea.. googled Brasov and that's more in inner Rumania..
> We wanted to go to the Black Sea for holiday last year, but for different reasons it didn't work..
> But I think, one day we will go there ;o)



Oh I'm sorry for the confusion.

We live in Brasov, but we have a second home in Constanta by the Black Sea. It is a vacation home, where we could enjoy the sea and until now, we could see Papa's fishing vessel,_ Catina_.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Monkey is going to be the death of me for sure!  Earlier she had climbed onto the top of the fridge and when I went to the kitchen she jumped to the floor right in front of me.  Just now she was sitting in the back part of my desk and I saw a shadow when I sat down.  I am going to have to fill that area up with something.



Cats are too funny! My Misty attacks the cursor on the screen! She also likes to ride the Roomba. Good luck.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ....I love the English folks dearly, but do we really speak the same language?


Strangely enough, a lot of people who do not live in the Greater Boston area feel the same way about Bostonians!


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> Cats are too funny! My Misty attacks the cursor on the screen! She also likes to ride the Roomba. Good luck.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


We have a Roomba and Monkey likes to stalk it. But when she is calm, she is adorable. But when she is in kitten mode it's a little hard on a disabled old lady (me) and a disabled old dog (Violet). We shall survive!


----------



## Claire

Right now I'm on my third night of just trying to keep the back end of the house warm enough that pipes don't freeze.  It isn't the worst I've seen in my life (In my early twenties in my Air Force days, I lived in a trailer in North Dakota) .... but it is -11 on my back porch thermometer and my radiators in the kitchen and back bathroom cannot keep up.  My husband used to complain about my insomnia; now he's grateful for it!


----------



## LPBeier

I am having another pain night plus my cough and gallbladder are acting up. I can't sleep in either the bed or my chair so I am watching the multitude of recordings on the PVR and puttering around here in DC. I can't tell you all how much I regret leaving and how glad I ADM to be back.


----------



## cara

Laurie, 
I really wish for your pain to lessen some how.... 
I'm already annoyed with my back aching when I wake up in the mornings..

I'm work and wait for the robot to finish, so I can really work again... but that should be soon ;o)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Oh no. Be very careful of that! Please tell your doctor.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



It's okay, Cat.  I understand the bruises and why they are there.  It happens after surgeries. Sometimes it just takes a while for them to show up. I was actually surprised when I seemed to be bruise free.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Monkey is going to be the death of me for sure!  Earlier she had climbed onto the top of the fridge and when I went to the kitchen she jumped to the floor right in front of me.  Just now she was sitting in the back part of my desk and I saw a shadow when I sat down.  I am going to have to fill that area up with something.



I'm waiting for Latté to make Shrek fall down, she darts out in front of him all the time.  She has slowed down doing it to me, because she's been stepped on and I've about killed myself to not put full weight on her when it happens.  One of these days one of us is going down.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm waiting for Latté to make Shrek fall down, she darts out in front of him all the time.  She has slowed down doing it to me, because she's been stepped on and I've about killed myself to not put full weight on her when it happens. * One of these days one of us is going down.*



Your post made me think of my Brother!

Years ago he worked in an extended care facility and one night one of the residents fell.  My brother summoned assistance on the PA system by announcing *"Gray Lady Down!"**.  The lady was fine and he got written up for it, he didn't use the PA system much after that! 

*For the youngsters in the crowd Gray Lady Down was a film in the late 70's starring Charlton Heston.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Your post made me think of my Brother!
> 
> Years ago he worked in an extended care facility and one night one of the residents fell.  My brother summoned assistance on the PA system by announcing *"Gray Lady Down!"**.  The lady was fine and he got written up for it, he didn't use the PA system much after that!
> 
> *For the youngsters in the crowd Gray Lady Down was a film in the late 70's starring Charlton Heston.



ROFL!!!!

We call it LOLFDGB

Little Old lady Fall Down Go Boom...

I like your Brother's version...I'd probably get written up for using it, too!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got my staples out today.  Was out for almost six hours and I am tired.  Having some soup and then off to bed.



Definitely off to bed for  you. I know it is easier said than done, but stop trying to do so much. Sometimes doing nothing is harder to do than to do something.


----------



## pacanis

*Check this out!*

I just put my shoes on. And as I was sitting in the chair on the sun porch and looked up at the coat rack this is what I saw:

My knife!

It's been MIA since Monday. And I use it on an almost daily basis, so of course I already ordered a replacement. I just don't lose stuff, so it was driving me mad that it was not surfacing in another pair of pants that I had been wearing. I figured that I would find it in the Spring, when the snow melted.
Apparently the last time I used it, as I was putting it back into my rear pocket, I clipped it onto my coat instead


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I just put my shoes on. And as I was sitting in the chair on the sun porch and looked up at the coat rack this is what I saw:
> View attachment 20566
> My knife!
> 
> It's been MIA since Monday. And I use it on an almost daily basis, so of course I already ordered a replacement. I just don't lose stuff, so it was driving me mad that it was not surfacing in another pair of pants that I had been wearing. I figured that I would find it in the Spring, when the snow melted.
> Apparently the last time I used it, as I was putting it back into my rear pocket, I clipped it onto my coat instead



Another mystery solved. Lesson learned. The Pirate is always losing stuff. And of course it is right under his nose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just put my shoes on. And as I was sitting in the chair on the sun porch and looked up at the coat rack this is what I saw:
> View attachment 20566
> My knife!
> 
> It's been MIA since Monday. And I use it on an almost daily basis, so of course I already ordered a replacement. I just don't lose stuff, so it was driving me mad that it was not surfacing in another pair of pants that I had been wearing. I figured that I would find it in the Spring, when the snow melted.
> Apparently the last time I used it, as I was putting it back into my rear pocket, I clipped it onto my coat instead



Funny!  Shrek is always misplacing things like that.  I drive him mad by handing them to him once I know what he is looking for.


----------



## Andy M.

NOBODY is better at losing stuff than my SO.  She is a classic.  Can't find her glasses and they're on her head.  Can't find her keys they're in the door lock etc.  If she says, "...don't bother looking in my purse, I already looked there.", that's where I look first.  

I spend more of my life finding her stuff than anything else I do.


----------



## Andy M.

Had to jump start SO's car for the second day.  She stopped in where she got the battery (less than two years ago).  It's under warranty so she'll limp through today and drop it off tonight for service in the morning.  Hopefully, it's jut the battery and not her electrical system.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny!  Shrek is always misplacing things like that.  I drive him mad by handing them to him once I know what he is looking for.



Ah yes.  The Good Wife at work.


----------



## Andy M.

Off to pick up Steven from school.  The there's homework and reading.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been asked to give a talk at a workshop on depression, which I have dealt with on and off in my life. It will be at the end of the month and I am both excited and nervous.

So, I better dig out those notes from my public speaking classes and begin writing a speech!


----------



## cara

Laurie, 
that sounds soo good! 
Hope there will be a lot the people can take with them!


----------



## CatPat

cara said:


> Laurie,
> that sounds soo good!
> Hope there will be a lot the people can take with them!



+1!

Laurie, remember to look slightly over their heads if you're shy about speaking to a crowd like I am.

Papa gives many speeches and he does this too.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

I'm going crazy waiting to hear from Papa! It's after 10:30 pm there! He's been there for over three hours! 

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!! I just KNOW this keel and hull is the right one!

To h#ll with this waiting. I'm calling him now!!

Wish me luck!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## MammaCat

Just watching.....no, I'm not stopping her! 

MammaCat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> +1!
> 
> Laurie, remember to look slightly over their heads if you're shy about speaking to a crowd like I am.
> 
> Papa gives many speeches and he does this too.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Thanks, Cat, I will remember that. I used to do a lot of speaking but that was years ago and I am out of practice.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Cat, I will remember that. I used to do a lot of speaking but that was years ago and I am out of practice.



Just focus on the back wall. It looks like you are talking right to them from where they are sitting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm waiting for Latté to make Shrek fall down, she darts out in front of him all the time.  She has slowed down doing it to me, because she's been stepped on and I've about killed myself to not put full weight on her when it happens.  One of these days one of us is going down.


LittleBit gets under our feet on a regular basis.  Hmm, I can use that at a defense in case I decide to push Himself down the steps... "Officer, I don't know what happened!  Our cat always tries to race us down the steps and she must have tripped him!  Oh Dear, now what will I do???"


----------



## Zhizara

CG what did he do to upset you?  And, always hold onto the bannister.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing Z, absolutely nothing!  This is our running joke though.  If one of us wants to eliminate the other, all we'll have to do is blame the cat!  Actually, Himself is a dear since he's put up with me and my antics for 39 years.  Of course, the same thing can be said of me putting up with him.  We're a veritable Mutual Admiration Society!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm considering going to bed.   I know, it's not even tomorrow, so how can I go off to bed?  Well, I'm tired, my tummy is full, I'm finally warm after a glass of port.  A good idea to go to sleep.  Or to have another glass of port. 

Hopefully, when I wake up tomorrow I don't feel all achy and old in every stinkin' joint! Ha! Who am I kidding!


----------



## phinz

I'm wound up after a great evening of slowly-consumed beer and fish dip and camaraderie with artistically like-minded folks. Filled my belly afterwards with gyoza and pho and now am staring at Big Bang Theory trying to wind down. It's not working yet, but I do keep yawning at least.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working up the energy to tell Shrek how to do laundry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Working up the energy to tell Shrek how to do laundry.



Pink clothes for Valentines day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was thinking more gray clothes for everyday...or everything bleached out.


----------



## cara

Ah, well, it's not that complicated!! And you can supervise him, can't you?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, another task I can point and grunt.  He's going to pull the hampers out and dump them so I cam sort through the clothes.  Then he will haul them out to the car and into the laundromat.  There I can just tell him what goes into which machine, add soap, etc and put the quarters in.  Then resort for drying.  Fold and back home, unless I can talk him into lunch out.

He really is being quite helpful and not too overbearing.


----------



## cara

You are doing all your laundry at a Laundromat?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Working up the energy to tell Shrek how to do laundry.



You are indeed a brave women. Taking on such a daunting task!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cara said:


> You are doing all your laundry at a Laundromat?



I don't have a washer and dryer.


----------



## LPBeier

I would insist on lunch out! 

I am getting ready for a meeting as part of research for my talk on depression.  Just want to make sure what I am talking about is relevant to what they are looking for.

I am really taking this responsibility seriously.  It could impact the lives of others either living with this horrid illness and/or their loved ones.

Oh, just found out my silly mutt likes beets!  A piece dropped on the floor and she grabbed it.  I figured she wouldn't touch it but she wolfed it down and looked up for more (which she didn't get!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm having a bad pain day, so it may not happen anyway.  I've also been sleeping so much I'm getting sore spots on my shoulders and hips.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm having a bad pain day, so it may not happen anyway.  I've also been sleeping so much I'm getting sore spots on my shoulders and hips.



Oh dear. Those days are going to happen for a short while. You have your staples out and now the real healing begins. Try sleeping on your side with a pillow at your back so you don't roll back. 

You know the routine. You have had a major invasive surgery and it is not going to heal overnight. In spite of what you want. I have been there so many times that I have lost count. Which one was the worst? The one on my spine.

I had a very deep abscess that never came to a head and ripened. It became a hard tumor that developed tentacles that were wrapping around my spine. Just taking a breath after the surgery was enough to make me want to die. I did a lot of crying and couldn't wait until the next pain med came my way. But I made it. Sleep was my best friend. Today I have a very large hole in the middle of my back. And no pain. But for years my kids thought it was a bullet hole from where the police shot me when I got caught in the crossfire.

I got sick of everyone asking me what the hole was from. So I made up the story about the police. My kids sat wide eyed. It wasn't until they became adults that I told them the truth. They were so disappointed.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking more gray clothes for everyday...or everything bleached out.




The first time I did laundry after moving out on my own I learned not to put blue jeans and underwear together.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I would insist on lunch out!
> 
> I am getting ready for a meeting as part of research for my talk on depression.  Just want to make sure what I am talking about is relevant to what they are looking for.
> 
> I am really taking this responsibility seriously.  It could impact the lives of others either living with this horrid illness and/or their loved ones.
> 
> Oh, just found out my silly mutt likes beets!  A piece dropped on the floor and she grabbed it.  I figured she wouldn't touch it but she wolfed it down and looked up for more (which she didn't get!).



Beets are a great source of iron for those who don't like to eat meat. Great for those who are anemic.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Beets are a great source of iron for those who don't like to eat meat. Great for those who are anemic.



I'm not sure that applies to dogs, Addie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I sleep on my side, no problem there, especially since I got an abdominal binder.  It's the time spent on my shoulders and hips.  Going to see if I can sleep sitting up for awhile on the couch.

Laundry is sorted.  Time for a shower and off to the races.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, I go through the same things with my chronic pain.  It puts pressure on my shoulders and hips. When I sleep in my chair it imitates a hospital bed, but puts pressure on my shoulder blade.  I am up and down between it and the bed through the night.  

 I hope the couch helped.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Beets are a great source of iron for those who don't like to eat meat. Great for those who are anemic.


 I am eating them because I love them and they are very good nutrition and fill me up while I am on a restricted very low fat diet for my gallbladder.  I actually had them for breakfast today! 

But as Carol said, I don't think the dog needs same nutrition guidelines.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am eating them because I love them and they are very good nutrition and fill me up while I am on a restricted very low fat diet for my gallbladder.  I actually had them for breakfast today!
> 
> But as Carol said, I don't think the dog needs same nutrition guidelines.



Just watch out for pink pee!


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Just watch out for pink pee!


 
Yup, am aware of that side affect.  I am just laughing at the thought of Violet peeing on her walk and TB's reaction if the pee was pink!  Thankfully she only got a tiny piece!


----------



## CatPat

Ogress, I do hope you can become more comfortable. A grouchy Ogress is one thing, but an Ogress in pain would really scare me. Vlad the Impaler (Dracula) doesn't scare me as much as an Ogress in pain and I lived down the road from him!

I hope you received a laugh. Please, please, do all you can to make yourself more comfortable. I hate that my friends here hurt. 

*I'm taking as many of you as I can on board the Catina II in 2015 for her first season. I need your very best recipes for to treat the crew. Please post these on the Catina thread, please? I'm taking Kadesma's pork chops and onion sauce since she isn't here to post. In addition to the memories book, I'll be making a recipe book also, with all credit to all of you, and hopefully the cuisine on Catina II will be better than on Catina.* You'll see my posting there, and it says of what we need. This is a hard-working crew of men, and they like all meats and pasta and of course fish and fresh vegetables don't last long so most of the vegetables are canned unless we can put into a port where I'll get fresh vegetables from the market.

I want all my friends here to post a recipe. I'll fix it of course and ask any questions of it so that I am able to replicate this perfectly for Papa and his crew. I want my friends here to be a part of this wonderful boat that will be built. You have been so very kind to me through this and I need your wonderful foods on board for a wonderful, loyal crew.

Oh. I got my stitches out today. I feel very much better! The scar is very ugly and it will never go away but if this is the worst which will happen to me, I don't care. I just won't be able to wear a 2-piece bathing suit any more, and that is fine, for I am modest anyway and those are very over-rated. 

I may return to school on Monday! I am so very happy! I'm better, Mamma is very much better and DA never got sick! One of my Christmas presents from Mamma and Papa is a stair chair to the Bilge (my new name for my basement lair) and DA comes and goes as she pleases, now, all over her home! 

Katie, we had professionals put this in, as I learned from your Buck. DA has not been catapulted through a window or any other orifice and we're not visiting her in the hospital. I thought you should know of this. If anyone wants to read a completely hilarious story, ask Katie about her Buck and his Mamma and the stair chair. I laughed until I had tears.

Somehow I'm not exactly happy tonight, but I do feel a sense of satisfication and some very much happiness of _Catina II_. I'm being a brat about letting _Catina_ go, but I'll get over it. My heart keeps yelling, "NONONONO!!" while my brain says, "YES it is time! Get on with it!!" I don't say the "NO" part to anyone, but Mamma and Papa know. Papa is sad also but excited about our new lady of the fleet.

I spoke to Carl at length of this today, and he doesn't understand. He said, "Cat, it's just a boat. Don't worry about it, it'll be okay." I think we have some talking to do, and Mamma said he's not familiar with certain things of our family. When he said that, I told him I loved him and I had to go. I'll deal with him later. Laki thought this was wonderful and she said she would like to be on a boat at sea sometime. Poor girl has never been to sea! 

Don't forget to post recipes, please, please, please? So I suppose what I am doing right now is talking to all of you with Mamma looking over my shoulder, and she sends her love to all of you.

With very much love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ogress is dopey, but out of pain.  I think I've overdone it the last couple days.


----------



## CarolPa

It's easy to overdo it.  Now we want you to rest so you feel better.  After my surgeries, I would sleep a while in bed and then get up and finish up the night in the recliner.  I still get hip pain if I sleep on my right side, but I'm fine on my left side.  

Take care, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I should have got Shrek that recliner I was thinking about...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I should have got Shrek that recliner I was thinking about...



You still can, and they'd probably deliver and set up!

Glad you're feeling better, PF!  Dopey is just fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You still can, and they'd probably deliver and set up!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better, PF!  Dopey is just fine.



I bought him a guitar instead.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought him a guitar instead.




You can always buy the recliner for you, and let him use it once in a while.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I spent the money on a guitar...


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> You can always buy the recliner for you, and let him use it once in a while.



That was my point!  PF can still call it "Shrek's recliner".

Take the guitar back.  They're really hard to sit in, and they don't recline.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> That was my point!  PF can still call it "Shrek's recliner".
> 
> *Take the guitar back*.



Not going to happen, that would be rather nasty of me.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not going to happen, that would be rather nasty of me.



Now, what is the guitar to recliner ratio?  Did you buy it post-surgery?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pre-surgery combination Christmas/Birthday present.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ah, so it would be nasty to return it.  Never mind!  (If you were post-surgery, I figured getting a guitar instead of a recliner was the drugs.  And they're different shapes.)


----------



## CatPat

What kind of guitar did you buy him?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I should have got Shrek that recliner I was thinking about...


I don't know what the recliner was like but you need one like mine. It will take you from a standing position to a laying one very gently. It gives me similar angles as a hospital bed so I can get my body comfortable. TB and I got it for Dad in his last year and a half and it made a big difference. Now I have it and wouldn't trade it doe anything.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> What kind of guitar did you buy him?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Martin all Mahogany


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I don't know what the recliner was like but you need one like mine. It will take you from a standing position to a laying one very gently. It gives me similar angles as a hospital bed so I can get my body comfortable. TB and I got it for Dad in his last year and a half and it made a big difference. Now I have it and wouldn't trade it doe anything.



I'm trying to figure out where I would put it...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm trying to figure out where I would put it...



You'll need to move some musical instruments...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Martin all Mahogany



What a wonderful guitar, Ogress! I'm very jealous but very, very happy for Shrek! You made my night, Ogress!

Martin is the top brand of all American guitars. These are hand-crafted and use only the best of wood and the sound of a Martin is very distinctive for its tone and its depth of sound. 

This is so wonderful! Oh I love when people get nice things!

With love and admiration,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I should have got Shrek that recliner I was thinking about...



When you do get one, make sure it is covered in cloth. Not leather like. That makes it impossible to get up without sticking to it. And having been through a few of them myself, buy a quality one you can afford. My daughter wouldn't listen to me. As a result, within a couple of weeks, her son who is a BIG boy, destroyed the very first one and the second one she bought. He likes to just "plop" down into any chair he sits in. Now she has a Lazy Boy and it stands up to anything he can dish out. She also now has black. It doesn't show the dirt as quickly.


----------



## CarolPa

PF, I understand that you bought the gift that you thought Shrek would enjoy the most.  Even if you bought one now, you will probably be all better before you got it. But keep it in mind for the future.  You can get sofas and love seats with a recliner feature.  They don't recline as far as a chair does, but it would help tremendously.  And try before you buy.  Both you and Shrek need to sit in it and see how it feels.  For example, my husband is 6 ft, so we have to make sure it reclines out far enough for his legs and feet to be supported.  It's a good thing to have around when you aren't feeling good.  The ones we have now are rocker/recliners.  I didn't think I would like them, but the rocker feature helps a little getting up out of the chair.  

How are you feeling this morning, after sleeping through the night?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> What a wonderful guitar, Ogress! I'm very jealous but very, very happy for Shrek! You made my night, Ogress!
> 
> Martin is the top brand of all American guitars. These are hand-crafted and use only the best of wood and the sound of a Martin is very distinctive for its tone and its depth of sound.
> 
> This is so wonderful! Oh I love when people get nice things!
> 
> With love and admiration,
> ~Cat



We attended a Martin workshop and it was then I decided he deserved a Martin.  It's not top of the line Martin, but it is a good one.  It was the favorite of all the guys in the guitar shop.  And it smells wonderful.  Love mahogany.


----------



## LPBeier

I have been up most of the night with flu symptoms and didn't want to go to bed because TB has his flu shot today and can't show any symptoms. I did get some rest on my recliner, but was looking forward to curling up in the bed with the electric blanket on when he got up for work.

Alas, I just couldn't settle and am up once again. This could be a long day. I need to be healthy for Monday as I have my appointment with the surgeon.

I will see if I can get some tea and toast down then try bed again.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> I have been up most of the night with flu symptoms and didn't want to go to bed because TB has his flu shot today and can't show any symptoms. I did get some rest on my recliner, but was looking forward to curling up in the bed with the electric blanket on when he got up for work.
> 
> Alas, I just couldn't settle and am up once again. This could be a long day. I need to be healthy for Monday as I have my appointment with the surgeon.
> 
> I will see if I can get some tea and toast down then try bed again.




Sorry to say, but if you are getting the flu, you are not going to be healthy by Monday.  Even if it's just a cold, it will linger.  You may still be able to go for your appointment, but I doubt if they will schedule surgery until you are better.  I know that's not what you want to hear.  I could be wrong, but that's just my own experience.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Sorry to say, but if you are getting the flu, you are not going to be healthy by Monday. Even if it's just a cold, it will linger. You may still be able to go for your appointment, but I doubt if they will schedule surgery until you are better. I know that's not what you want to hear. I could be wrong, but that's just my own experience.


No, Carol, you are absolutely right. I've just been hoping the symptoms are something else and not the flu. I've had a lot of nausea, etc. With the gallbladder and while I am following the diet fairly well I am getting a bit of pain back so hopefully these other symptom are that and not the flu.

I am just treating it like the flu in case.


----------



## cara

Don't you have a flu vaccination?


----------



## LPBeier

No, every time I get one it makes me more sick than if I don't. I stay in a lot so unless TB brings it home I am fairly safe. He has to have the shot because of his work. I do get a pneumonia shot every three years though.


----------



## cara

we got the shot at work, too...

but I would you react with sickness, I wouldn't do it either, we are free to do it, but as there is a chance for us to get into contact with avian influenza, I do it.
No cross-mutation from me, please..


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking up a big pot of Sunday Ragu with meatballs and sausages to be added later.  That's dinner for tonight's houseful of family.  SO took today off and has been a big help.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've gotten the flu shot every year since 1996 and have never had the flu. The shot contains a dead virus, so you can't get the flu from the shot. However, the shot can't protect against all varieties of the flu, so it's possible to get flu from another source.


----------



## simonbaker

Dawgluver said:


> Sheesh!  You guys didn't even notice I was gone!
> 
> Strangely enough, Mexico has internet and I could lurk...


Welcome home!!.....and back to DC!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Welcome home!!.....and back to DC!



Thanks, SB!  (actually I was on here, just not as much as usual!)


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Welcome home!!.....and back to DC!


Isn't that the same thing? 

 Welcome back Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Isn't that the same thing?



It is, isn't it!

Thanks LP!  (I was just teasing Taxy and Pac for not noticing, I really didn't tell anyone we were gone)


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I do get a pneumonia shot every three years though.


I too got the pneumonia shot because of my mom's compromised AI system--my dr. told me every 10 years. Curious why your doc does it every 3?


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> I've gotten the flu shot every year since 1996 and have never had the flu. The shot contains a dead virus, so you can't get the flu from the shot. However, the shot can't protect against all varieties of the flu, so it's possible to get flu from another source.


I am sensitive to formaldehyde. The vaccine can contain that. I've had an annual flu shot since 2003. I react the next day and feel like crap (achy, tired, touch sensitive)--I blame it on what else is in the vaccine because I am very drug and chemical sensitive. I also have fibromyalgia. I haven't had the flu since getting the vaccine, but I have experienced a "crappy" day or two following getting the vaccine where I've felt as if I have had the flu, but that is how I feel when the fibromyalgia flares up.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just getting ready to head out to the Toronto Boat Show. Should be able to get a deal on some new fender lines and some wax.


----------



## pacanis

Fender lines and wax? Surely you can think of something better to buy 
That sounds as bad as me going to a gun show a few weeks ago and leaving with  some parts cleaning brushes and a tin Mustang car sign 

I just finished replacing a dead bolt lock. It had broken and would not turn anymore... locked of course  I had to cut out the old one and get the new one keyed to match the others. At least it had stopped raining while I worked on it.


----------



## CarolPa

CWS4322 said:


> I too got the pneumonia shot because of my mom's compromised AI system--my dr. told me every 10 years. Curious why your doc does it every 3?




I think there are different types of pneumonia shots depending on your age.  I should get one but I am leery of shots.  I heard that over 65 you only have to get the shot once.  I have had the flu once in my life, when I was a kid.  I get very bad colds, but they are not the flu...no achy feeling and no fever.  When I was working and they gave us a free flu shot I got it, but have not had it since retiring.  A friend of my husband's developed Gillian Barre Syndrome from the flu shot a few years ago and he is is very bad shape.  I will take my chances.

Here is a site I found regarding Pneumonia Shots.

Pneumonia Shot - Who Needs a Pneumonia Shot


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have to make a grocery run for fresh fruit.  Shrek's limited diet is killing me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have to make a grocery run for fresh fruit.  Shrek's limited diet is killing me.



Could you pick me up a bottle of V8 juice?


----------



## Addie

I wanted something different for snacks. So I asked Spike to pick me up some frozen egg rolls. Big Mistake! They taste gross! Mostly carrots. Now I like carrots. But not as the main filler in egg rolls. I should have specified that I wanted meat based ones. Knowing Spike, he got the least expensive ones. I ate one. Tried a second one. Couldn't even finish one half. And they are tiny. They are getting tossed out. To heck with the cost. Lesson learned. I think I will shred my head of cabbage and make me some cole slaw. I wonder if I could use the filling of the egg rolls in the cole slaw? Will give it a try on a small amount of the cabbage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Could you pick me up a bottle of V8 juice?



Of course!  That is on ly list.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I wanted something different for snacks. So I asked Spike to pick me up some frozen egg rolls. Big Mistake! They taste gross! Mostly carrots. Now I like carrots. But not as the main filler in egg rolls. I should have specified that I wanted meat based ones. Knowing Spike, he got the least expensive ones. I ate one. Tried a second one. Couldn't even finish one half. And they are tiny. They are getting tossed out. To heck with the cost. Lesson learned. I think I will shred my head of cabbage and make me some cole slaw. I wonder if I could use the filling of the egg rolls in the cole slaw? Will give it a try on a small amount of the cabbage.




Hmmm, I have had frozen egg rolls that were very good IMO, but I have never had them home-made, only from Chinese restaurants.  I even like the ones at the food court in the mall.  I don't really recall seeing carrots in them.  I can't recall the brand name of the ones I usually buy.  I will be having some today as we are going to the casino and will be eating the buffet, which has a nice Asian section.


----------



## Addie

A small increase in my SS check in January. But in August as usual every year, my rent will also be increased. So Spike and I sat down and looked at my expenses. We decided that the one place I could cut expenses is with Comcast. I wanted more channels that I could watch like Nat. Geo. The increase in service would only cost $10 more. A little less than my increase. So we looked at my internet. By reducing the speed down to the lowest level, my Comcast bill went from $135 a month for just cable and internet to $115. I do not notice any difference in any thing I do. DC, play stupid computer games for free and answer emails. Spike has a modem at home and I have a spare remote. One remote is going back to Comcast along with the modem. They charge me rent for the two items. That will bring my bill down below $100 a month. 

I hated calling Comcast to do all this. Of course you get the spiel of selling you more products than you want. So I listened politely (love to  play with them) and at the end gave a polite "No thank you." Did they hear me? "What part of No did you not understand? Why do you think I am reducing my service instead of increasing it?" Conversation ended. And I now will have more money in my pocket. The first bill I receive will be  prorated. I made sure I mentioned that.


----------



## Addie

The supermarket I go to "Demoulas's Market Basket" in Chelsea is part of a chain that is owned by a family. The Chelsea store is their largest and brings in the most profit for the whole chain. 

The family recently had a law suit going on. Some wanted to go public and increase prices along with decreasing services. They took the other half of the family to court trying to take over. A really nasty fight. The employees and the public signed a petition for the side that wanted to keep the stores the way they are. Low prices, excellent services. Thousands upon thousands of signatures. The other side lost in court. So in thanks for everyone's support, Demoulas's will be reducing every shopper's total by 4% starting Monday. I forget how for how long. But I do know it is for a lengthy time. Of course it does not include cigarettes, alcohol items, and a couple of other items. At the beginning of every month most folks get the EBT money. A lot of them spend more than $200. A 4% discount is a lot of money for them to carry them to the end of the month. 

You gotta luv a store that really takes care of their customers and knows how to show their appreciation.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Hmmm, I have had frozen egg rolls that were very good IMO, but I have never had them home-made, only from Chinese restaurants.  I even like the ones at the food court in the mall.  I don't really recall seeing carrots in them.  I can't recall the brand name of the ones I usually buy.  I will be having some today as we are going to the casino and will be eating the buffet, which has a nice Asian section.



Please let me know the name of the ones you buy. Mine were made by _Chung's_.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished lunch. Chili over spaghetti.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Please let me know the name of the ones you buy. Mine were made by Chung's.



As I recall, we had some frozen from PF Chang's, they were pretty good, maybe a tiny amount of shredded carrot.  Really high in sodium though.  Glad I only had one, could've eaten the whole box.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> As I recall, we had some frozen from PF Chang's, they were pretty good, maybe a tiny amount of shredded carrot.  Really high in sodium though.  Glad I only had one, could've eaten the whole box.



One time I had one with pork in it. If I remember correctly, it was delicious. Would love to find some like that. 

PF Chang's is a well known brand for Chinese food. Will have to look for it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> One time I had one with pork in it. If I remember correctly, it was delicious. Would love to find some like that.
> 
> PF Chang's is a well known brand for Chinese food. Will have to look for it.



I like the pork and shrimp ones, but they usually have a lot of cabbage, too, which doesn't sit well on my tummy.


----------



## Andy M.

We sent off our granddaughter and her boyfriend back to his folks in CT this morning.  SO and her sister are off shopping and I just finished the last of the hand washed pots and pans from yesterday's dinner.  Now I'm boiling one of the burner flame spreaders because SO spilled sauce on it and it wouldn't light this morning.  Hopefully, that does the trick.

I guess I should clean the stove too...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating BEFORE we go shopping.


----------



## simonbaker

We will be driving 3 hours north soon.  We are going to go & check out a place to hold our family reunion this summer. The place we have used in the past closed up. It can be trickey to find a  place that will sleep 40 people for a 3 day weekend, near a lake, that is affordable. This one looked good on line but plan to check it out.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> We will be driving 3 hours north soon.  We are going to go & check out a place to hold our family reunion this summer. The place we have used in the past closed up. It can be trickey to find a  place that will sleep 40 people for a 3 day weekend, near a lake, that is affordable. This one looked good on line but plan to check it out.



Oooh, please drive carefully, SB.  Our roads are really slick today.  Hope the place works out!

I'm just doing the usual, picking stuff up and putting it someplace else.  How do 2 people accumulate so much stuff?


----------



## Andy M.

The inner glass on my oven door cracked.  I think it happened the last time I cleaned it.  I just watched a couple of videos and replacement looks easy.  I'll just have to order the part.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> I too got the pneumonia shot because of my mom's compromised AI system--my dr. told me every 10 years. Curious why your doc does it every 3?


To be honest, I don't know. My Dad's doctor gave it to him every five years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pneumonia vaccine every ten years, I got the Shingles Vaccine early d/t health status and the flu vaccine every year.  

The need for a pneumonia vaccine is determined by the respiratory status of the patient.


----------



## taxlady

Stirling got the flu shot for the first time this year. He got the flu for the first time this year. Yes, he will be getting the flu shot next year. He wants to do everything possible to avoid getting the flu again.


----------



## taxlady

I got my new house keys fixed today. I parked the car and nearly fell on my bum when I got out. It was ridiculously slippery. The streets were fine, the sidewalks were okay. It's parking lots and the area between the sidewalk and the road that's slippery. And, it will get worse before it gets better. We had freezing rain and it's still raining.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I like the pork and shrimp ones, but they usually have a lot of cabbage, too, which doesn't sit well on my tummy.





Cabbage doesn't bother me at all. One of my favorite veggies.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pneumonia vaccine every ten years, I got the Shingles Vaccine early d/t health status and the flu vaccine every year.
> 
> The need for a pneumonia vaccine is determined by the respiratory status of the patient.





My doctor told me every ten years also. And I am not sure what the shot was for avoiding the shingles. I never had the Chicken Pox. I told the doctor and he ordered a shot for me right then. I never get the flu shot and I never get the flu.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I got my new house keys fixed today. I parked the car and nearly fell on my bum when I got out. It was ridiculously slippery. The streets were fine, the sidewalks were okay. It's parking lots and the area between the sidewalk and the road that's slippery. And, it will get worse before it gets better. We had freezing rain and it's still raining.



Don't they salt and sand the parking lots and walking areas? But then this is elderly housing so they more or less have to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> My doctor told me every ten years also. And I am not sure what the shot was for avoiding the shingles. I never had the Chicken Pox. I told the doctor and he ordered a shot for me right then. I never get the flu shot and I never get the flu.



At this stage in the game you do not want Chicken Pox or Shingles.  I have had both, I do NOT want the Shingles again.  The "ten" on my 1-10 pain scale is remembering the shingles...

I've never developed an immunity to Chickenpox...I've had them several times, not fun.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I got my new house keys fixed today. I parked the car and nearly fell on my bum when I got out. It was ridiculously slippery. The streets were fine, the sidewalks were okay. It's parking lots and the area between the sidewalk and the road that's slippery. And, it will get worse before it gets better. We had freezing rain and it's still raining.


We saw on the news last night that some places in both Canada ands the US are using beet juice on the roads instead of salt or chemicals. They say it is very effective, environmentally safe and economical. Only side effect is a very ugly slush!


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> We saw on the news last night that some places in both Canada ands the US are using beet juice on the roads instead of salt or chemicals. They say it is very effective, environmentally safe and economical. Only side effect is a very ugly slush!



In my area they are trying to stay away from molasses and beet juice because the deer like it even better than they like the salt.  While the poor deer are having a snack in the middle of the road at night people run into them.  Nothing is easy anymore!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> We saw on the news last night that some places in both Canada ands the US are using beet juice on the roads instead of salt or chemicals. They say it is very effective, environmentally safe and economical. Only side effect is a very ugly slush!


I think I read that they are testing in Greater Montreal. I don't think it is just plain beet juice. I think they do stuff to it.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Don't they salt and sand the parking lots and walking areas? But then this is elderly housing so they more or less have to.


It depends on whose parking lot it is. This was a city parking area next to the street. They have been really busy just keeping up with the streets and sidewalks.

I was walking like an old lady. Yeah, I know, I am an old lady, but I don't usually walk like one. I was just sliding my feet along in itty bitty steps.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> We sent off our granddaughter and her boyfriend back to his folks in CT this morning. SO and her sister are off shopping and I just finished the last of the hand washed pots and pans from yesterday's dinner. Now I'm boiling one of the burner flame spreaders because SO spilled sauce on it and it wouldn't light this morning. Hopefully, that does the trick.
> 
> I guess I should clean the stove too...


 
My burner that wouldn't light finally started working on it's own again. Prior to that I was using a grill lighter to ignite the gas.

Too bad about the oven glass. That's the first I've heard of something like that happening.


----------



## pacanis

Beet juice... that's just crazy. It's bad enough keeping your windows clean when the roads get a little wet and you're following someone, not you've got to deal with red beet juice on your car? Yuk.


----------



## LPBeier

While chronic pain never goes away, there are days where you have it so well managed that you are pain free and can function basically normal.

This is one of those days for me. And while I know better than to overdue it, I am making good use of my time.  I have a pot of rague simmering, butternut squash soup cooling and used the meat slicer on a pork roast to make sandwich meat packs for the freezer

Now I am relaxing here at DC and going over a talk I will be giving in two weeks. While it is about my own experience with depression, I'm researching some of my facts.

Now that is a good day.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> My burner that wouldn't light finally started working on it's own again. Prior to that I was using a grill lighter to ignite the gas.
> 
> Too bad about the oven glass. That's the first I've heard of something like that happening.



I've had this stove for 14 years and over time, the flame spreaders were producing uneven flames so I bought four new ones.  This time the boiling did the trick.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I've had this stove for 14 years and over time, the flame spreaders were producing uneven flames so I bought four new ones. This time the boiling did the trick.


 
I could've sworn you had a glass flat top stove.
I'll have to remember the boiling method for cleaning the spreaders. I'm sure mine could use it... but then I'd have to clean the whole thing


----------



## Somebunny

Thinking about what I am going to do with these. They were a gift from
our neighbors 

Any ideas?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Somebunny said:


> Thinking about what I am going to do with these. They were a gift from
> our neighbors
> View attachment 20579
> Any ideas?



Pickle em for cocktail nibbles.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At this stage in the game you do not want Chicken Pox or Shingles.  I have had both, I do NOT want the Shingles again.  The "ten" on my 1-10 pain scale is remembering the shingles...
> 
> I've never developed an immunity to Chickenpox...I've had them several times, not fun.





Every one of my kids had them twice. The first time for them they were mild. The second time was severe. The Pirate had them the second time when he was fourteen. He was so sick, I had to bring him to the ER. He got them from Poo who was having his bout the second time. When I tell folks my kids had them twice, they don't believe me. It does happen folks. They can get childhood diseases more than once. 

They also had the measles. It was during a severe measles epidemic. Spike's heart was severely damaged. The whole bottom of his heart is dead. It is the reason he has had eight heart attacks.

My daughter lost her sight for four months from the measles. My youngest daughter had her kidneys damaged to the point that I was told someday she will need a transplant. And people wonder why I get so upset when they say they don't believe in immunizations for small children. The Pirate is the only one who wasn't damaged by them.


----------



## pacanis

Somebunny said:


> Thinking about what I am going to do with these. They were a gift from
> our neighbors
> View attachment 20579
> Any ideas?


 
What are they?


----------



## pacanis

I am cooking. The potatoes are on the grill, the salad made, the B sprouts have flame under them, the steak is room temp.
The beer is cold, the football good (can you believe that onside kick?) and life is good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Need a nap!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Fender lines and wax? Surely you can think of something better to buy
> That sounds as bad as me going to a gun show a few weeks ago and leaving with  some parts cleaning brushes and a tin Mustang car sign
> 
> I just finished replacing a dead bolt lock. It had broken and would not turn anymore... locked of course  I had to cut out the old one and get the new one keyed to match the others. At least it had stopped raining while I worked on it.



LOL....I got my new fender lines and a deal on a new rotary buffer with my wax purchase. And Mrs D got a new PFD that auto inflates when you hit the water. And I got a great deal on synthetic oil for the transmissions. What a great day. And the bonus...we thought the cleaners were spiffing up a 53 ft Regal that we were waiting to have a look at and as it turns out...they were the new owners....,for a cool price of
 850K. Jeez


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Patriots/Colts.  21-7 Pats in the 2nd Qtr.


----------



## pacanis

Auto inflating PFD's, what will they come up with next? That's pretty cool.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Please let me know the name of the ones you buy. Mine were made by _Chung's_.


 

That sound like the name of the ones I've bought!  I haven't had them for a couple years because I used to take one to work for my break and I'm no longer working.  But when I had them, I thought they were good!  I think the ones I bought were chicken.  A couple times I bought some from Aldis and they were off brand, but they were good.  

Today we went to the casino and I took an eggroll from the buffet, same as I always do.  It was terrible.  The filling in it tasted like stuffing, like bread stuffing you put in a turkey.  I couldn't finish it.  I eat their egg rolls all the time.  I don't know what happened. I'm sure they are frozen egg rolls.  I doubt if they make them from scratch.  I also had some spring rolls that were good, and something called crab ragoons.  

Now that I think back, I think my mother made some egg rolls home made.  My brother used to bring egg rolls home from the Chinese Restaurant next door to where he worked, and after that my mother bought the ingredients and made them at home a couple times.  So I have had home made.


----------



## phinz

Just got home from cocktails and dinner at Harry S. Truman's Little White House. Beautiful place, even if it was hot and humid. No breeze so I'm drenched right now. It was an absolutely lovely night, though.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> Auto inflating PFD's, what will they come up with next? That's pretty cool.


Yup. As soon as you hit the water...POOF...off it goes. It has a C02 cartirige that is activated by getting wet. Mrs D grabs the cables on the bow as we go through the locks up to Georgian Bay. We almost got hit last year by a runaway rental houseboat which would have knocked her into the water. It seams there are just as many idiots on the water as there are on the road.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Watching the Patriots/Colts.  21-7 Pats in the 2nd Qtr.





Andy, every time we get a decent lead, the Colts score right behind us. That is not good for my heart. Can't you do something about this?


----------



## Andy M.

I just got the Pats to score again.  Does that help?


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> I just got the Pats to score again.  Does that help?




...and I just got them to score again!  Feeling better, Addie?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> ...and I just got them to score again!  Feeling better, Addie?



Oh be still my heart. It is beating with total joy! Thank you so much. I know you have a SO, but tell her that just for tonight, I know I love you.


----------



## Andy M.

Awww, shucks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cleaned out and organized my sock and underthings drawers.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cleaned out and organized my sock and underthings drawers.




Damn!  And I'm stuck watching the football game.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Damn!  And I'm stuck watching the football game.



What a heartbreak for you. I have to stop watching the Patriots and Red Sox. At this hour I can't yell at the TV in this building. I think I am the only one awake. 

I was watching the ice skating at the garden. I kept switching to the Pats every time a commercial came on. The audience at the skating was screaming as loud as they do at the game. I think our Bostonians did themselves proud. The commentators were saying that the audiences in other cities these past few years have been a disappointment. Most of the seats were empty. Not ours. Not an empty seat in the house. No matter how many mistakes a skater made, the audience cheered them on and gave them a standing ovation. We showed them how much we appreciated their coming to Boston. More skating competition tomorrow. I am so glad there will be no game for the Pats to play.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Awww, shucks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Damn!  And I'm stuck watching the football game.



Gee, if I'd known you wanted to watch...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gee, if I'd known you wanted to watch...



Watch!?  Hey, I wanted to help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Watch!?  Hey, I wanted to help.



LOL!!  Pawing through granny panties, knee high socks and iron maiden bras. 

Doing the nightgown drawer tomorrow...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  Pawing through granny panties, knee high socks and iron maiden bras.
> 
> Doing the nightgown drawer tomorrow...



STOP!  You're killing me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> STOP!  You're killing me.



  Me too!


----------



## LPBeier

I am typing my first post from my brand new PC.  We ordered one for each of us last week and they were ready early so he picked them up after work.  I can't believe the fact that I don't have to come in first thing and boot it up so that it will be ready by noon! 

Now with this and my tablet/notebook I am totally set.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> STOP!  You're killing me.







Dawgluver said:


> Me too!



Just a casual mention of what I'm doing...it's not like I am modeling anything.

Andy probably has a thing for floor length flannel nighties.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Andy probably has a thing for floor length flannel nighties.




Oooo, baby!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Starting to feel human again after three days.  About every year and a half I get a bout of lower abdominal cramps for about five days.  Have no idea what causes them, but this time I headed right to the BART diet.  Seems to have shortened the problem.  Meanwhile, I better hunt Gru down.  I think I got his Dart Gun and I need to find him to make a switch...


----------



## Somebunny

pacanis said:


> What are they?




Pac...... They are quail eggs. My neighbor raises quail and chickens.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Me too!





 Need I say more?


----------



## Addie

After all that I am going to bed. Good night everyone!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...Oh, just found out my silly mutt likes beets!  A piece dropped on the floor and she grabbed it.  I figured she wouldn't touch it but she wolfed it down and looked up for more (which she didn't get!).


Your silly mutt can be friends with our daughter's silly kitty LB.  While we were back home in OH I cooked a lot (LOVED it!  ) and Dan the Cat was always at my feet looking hopeful.  I usually resisted, but I did offer him a slice of radish while making salads. He loved it!  I quit feeding him at three pieces.  He also enjoyed cabbage and lettuce while we were there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> ....Oh. I got my stitches out today. I feel very much better! The scar is very ugly and it will never go away but if this is the worst which will happen to me, I don't care. I just won't be able to wear a 2-piece bathing suit any more, and that is fine, for I am modest anyway and those are very over-rated.....


Cat, you (or someone else if you can't reach) can rub Palmer's Cocoa Butter on the scar when it's completely healed.  It will make the scar a little less visible, but more importantly it will keep the skin soft and supple so that the scar doesn't shrink and pull the surrounding skin.  I did it ever night for about a year when I scrapped my elbow so bad that you could see...well, it was unpleasant.  It made a real difference.  Now I put it on only a few times a week, usually after a show AND I think of doing it.(I stand on record that I do shower more often than twice a week.  )

I'll post a link to my recipe later - the recipe is in the Soup sub-forum.  It's for a bean and bacon soup with ham.  You should be able to have all the ingredients on board and they stay fresh (ham and bacon) for a long time do to their curing process.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Martin all Mahogany



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Pretty!  Where is a "drooling emoticon" when you really need one?  Lovely guitars lovingly made even today (Himself and I visited the factory in 2011)) and beautiful sounding.  All I own is a Guild F-212 from the late 60s.

A friend and I drove out to Nazareth (pre-marriage, and we were just buddies, so no ideas) so he could drop off two of his Martins for refurbishing.  Couple of Dreadnoughts, I guess, since they had "D-" in their names.  Got a very personal tour of the factory.  This was back in 1972 and the two of us were going camping in (of all places) New England.  I had borrowed his tent and his girlfriend's brother's sleeping bags so my friend Betsy and I could camp for a week.  She backed out days before so I asked if he wanted to go instead.  My Mom was freaked out, especially when she said "*go ask your Father*" and his reply was "you kids go and have a good time, OK"?  And that's when her heart problems began...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ..I got the Shingles Vaccine early d/t health status...


I should get the Shingles Vaccine.  My Mom got it when she was in her 60s and the poor dear was so miserable.  Then our son got it his Freshman year of high school.  At first we thought it was just a rash because he was wrestling (they wash the mats down with bleach) but it turned out to be shingles!  Ack!  I'm surrounded!


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> Starting to feel human again after three days.  About every year and a half I get a bout *of lower abdominal cramps* for about five days.  Have no idea what causes them, but this time I headed right to the BART diet.  Seems to have shortened the problem.  Meanwhile, I better hunt Gru down.  I think I got his Dart Gun and I need to find him to make a switch...




That sounds like me before my diverticuli perforated.  Be very careful about this.  It wasn't pretty.


----------



## CarolPa

Cat, don't throw away the bikini just yet.  Many scars fade into oblivion after about a year.  After having my heart surgery I thought I would never wear a V-neck top again, but now it's barely noticeable, especially in the summer when I have a bit of a tan.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Cat, don't throw away the bikini just yet.  Many scars fade into oblivion after about a year.  After having my heart surgery I thought I would never wear a V-neck top again, but now it's barely noticeable, especially in the summer when I have a bit of a tan.



The only folks who notice my heart scar are others who belong to the Zipper Club also. My scar is flat and white. And I really don't care who notices it. I not only wear V neck tops, I also show some cleavage if I feel like it. You would be surprised how many folks will never notice it. And if they are rude enough to mention it, make up some exotic story about how you got the scar.  Traipsing through the jungles of Brazil and an animal jumped on your  back and scratch you with it claws. Of course you don't know what kind of animal. It was on your back where you couldn't see it. Watch their eyes get bigger and bigger. You were in Brazil with a team from your university looking for a certain orchid for medical research. Everyone knows some of our greatest medicines come out of the jungles of South America.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished breakfast. Hash using smoked brisket with two eggs on top.
Now I need to make a store run to pick up a red pepper, carrots and a couple other items to make Charlie's bigos later on.


----------



## Addie

I prefer a roast beef hash. Living alone, I get the Mary Kitchen Hash by Hormel. Even though it has tiny pieces of diced potatoes in it, I still cook up a hash brown potato patty and put my eggs on that. With the new way of making that poached egg in a cup and the micro, perfection every time. Nice runny yolk to mix in with the hash browns.


----------



## simonbaker

I had better get in the shower, time for church soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm waiting for DH to bring the dog in so we can go to Panera for breakfast and a loaf of ciabatta, and maybe to TJ Maxx. I love the random food items they have.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to tire myself out so I can go back to sleep.  After such a good low pain day yesterday, I had a rough night and only got two hours.  I didn't even overdo it.  

But at least I had my new computer to play with while I was up. Now I have two fast computers that have features which make access easy for me. I am a real happy camper!  

Have I ever mentioned how much I love my wonderful hubby?


----------



## bakechef

Sitting here watching Shrek the Musical on Netflix and working on a recipe for 100% whole wheat bread that I have high hopes for.  My niece made it last weekend and gave it rave reviews.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the grocery store. I bought some beef summer sausage, I had them slice it thin. Oh, it is so good.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mmm, summer sausage.

I'm working on the papers for the realtor who's selling Mom's house.  She just went independent.  Need to figure out something for lunch.


----------



## pacanis

I just put a few rounds through a German pre-war .22 I bought yesterday. Detail stripped a pistol I want to get re-blued. All while keeping half an eye (or ear) on the playoff game.
I think I'll go turn some cabbage, carrot and onion into cole slaw now.


----------



## pacanis

And now I am realizing that Kimber is "one of those" dogs. The kind that watches TV. Funny how some dogs watch TV and others never even pay attention to it.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from the grocery store. I bought some beef summer sausage, I had them slice it thin. Oh, it is so good.


Ooh, summer sausage. I'm envious. I can't find it here any more.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> And now I am realizing that Kimber is "one of those" dogs. The kind that watches TV. Funny how some dogs watch TV and others never even pay attention to it.



Does she react to the TV or just stare at it?


----------



## pacanis

React? She doesn't walk up to it or anything, and she does not growl or bark at things yet, but her eyes are intent and her head moves following stuff. She's definitely watching it and paying attention.

I just finished making cole slaw. It took longer to get the FP out of the cupboard and rinse off the parts for the DW than it did to shred up the foods.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I should get the Shingles Vaccine.  My Mom got it when she was in her 60s and the poor dear was so miserable.  Then our son got it his Freshman year of high school.  At first we thought it was just a rash because he was wrestling (they wash the mats down with bleach) but it turned out to be shingles!  Ack!  I'm surrounded!



I would get the shot CG.  It doesn't give 100% protection, but it does give some and it's worth it.  It took the doc two years to convince me to get it, as I was worried I would have a reaction to it.  Nothing more than a little swelling in my arm.  That I could handle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Sitting here watching Shrek the Musical on Netflix and working on a recipe for 100% whole wheat bread that I have high hopes for.  My niece made it last weekend and gave it rave reviews.



That is a Stunt Shrek in the Musical...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> And now I am realizing that Kimber is "one of those" dogs. The kind that watches TV. Funny how some dogs watch TV and others never even pay attention to it.



Latté watches war movies, more explosions the better.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> And now I am realizing that Kimber is "one of those" dogs. The kind that watches TV. Funny how some dogs watch TV and others never even pay attention to it.


 Violet only pays attention if there is a dog barking or a door bell rings. Then she just kind of loose up with no recognition where it is coming from.

Joie definitely watched, listened and reacted. Our kitten, Monkey gets up close and personal, trying to touch the movements on the screen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> And now I am realizing that Kimber is "one of those" dogs. The kind that watches TV. Funny how some dogs watch TV and others never even pay attention to it.


 That is so cute!  Of course it will become downright strange if she starts licking beer from your mug or sneaking nachos from the bowl...


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> Ooh, summer sausage. I'm envious. I can't find it here any more.



The only place I can find it is at the deli counter. They have to slice it off of a big roll of sausage.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> The only place I can find it is at the deli counter. They have to slice it off of a big roll of sausage.



DH's co-worker brought us about a pound of homemade venison sausage from a deer he harvested yesterday. Don't know if it qualifies as summer sausage, but it's similar. DH really likes it.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Violet only pays attention if there is a dog barking or a door bell rings. Then she just kind of* loose *up with no recognition where it is coming from.
> 
> Joie definitely watched, listened and reacted. Our kitten, Monkey gets up close and personal, trying to touch the movements on the screen.



I am really beginning to hate either my fingers or the spellcheck on my notebook.  That is supposed to be "looks" of course.

In another post it changed "furball" into "fireball" when describing Monkey.  Of course in her case both fit!


----------



## taxlady

My first cat was truly a Canadian. He only watched hockey, and he was completely absorbed by it. 

Sucha, a snarky female cat who died in 2007 liked nature shows with animals. One day we saw her standing on her hind legs with a paw on either side of the channel knob. She seemed to be trying to change the channel.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is a Stunt Shrek in the Musical...



Is that "those are just santa's helpers dear" kind of situation?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Is that "those are just santa's helpers dear" kind of situation?



Yes, I have to clear that up a lot.


----------



## bakechef

I just got home, I found a new locally owned kitchen store!  It's fantastic!  One of their goals is to bring in brands and items that aren't in other area stores.  One is Kenwood small appliances like mixers, those you don't see often stateside!

I see a lot of my money going there...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I just got home, I found a new locally owned kitchen store!  It's fantastic!  One of their goals is to bring in brands and items that aren't in other area stores.  One is Kenwood small appliances like mixers, those you don't see often stateside!
> 
> *I see a lot of my money going there..*.



Well, stop escorting it to those types of places.  

*Hey you!  Wanna buy a cookie sheet?*


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, stop escorting it to those types of places.
> 
> *Hey you!  Wanna buy a cookie sheet?*



Yeah, it was kinda like that


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

bakechef said:


> I just got home, I found a new locally owned kitchen store!  It's fantastic!  One of their goals is to bring in brands and items that aren't in other area stores.  One is Kenwood small appliances like mixers, those you don't see often stateside!
> 
> I see a lot of my money going there...


Do you mean Kenwood from Canada Kenwood?? I didn't know they sold anything outside of Canukville. They are really popular around here.
Kenwood Canada | Food Processors, Stand Mixers, Blenders, kMix


----------



## bakechef

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Do you mean Kenwood from Canada Kenwood?? I didn't know they sold anything outside of Canukville. They are really popular around here.
> Kenwood Canada | Food Processors, Stand Mixers, Blenders, kMix



Yes, that would be one.  I've never seen them in a store here.  Everything is dominated by Kitchenaid and Cuisinart.  I know that they are popular in the UK.

The Cuisinart and Viking are essentially Kenwood mixers with different badges.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I've got one of their hand mixers that has to be 10 years old. I use it all the time and it runs like new. It came with a bunch of attachments and I really can't complain about the quality.


----------



## CWS4322

I have a Kenwood Chef Major. I like it. I now know where I can go locally to get attachments for it--thanks for the link Rocket_J_Dawg. A friend who was a professional pastry chef gave it to me when she moved. I haven't shopped for any attachments other than the ones she had for it.


----------



## CWS4322

I've taken up knitting again. I'm working my way through one of the bins of wool (hanks from yarn I spun and lots I bought on my forays to yarn stores) making scarves and hats for friends. Once I've warmed up my knitting skills again, I have two sweaters designed--one for the DH and one for me. I used to design yarn when I used to spin, so I tend to design the sweater to match the yarn I have on hand, not the other way around--pick out a pattern and then find the yarn.

 The problem with knitting is that I have a hard time putting it down--just one more repeat of the pattern...next thing I know, it is 4:00 a.m.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CWS4322 said:


> I have a Kenwood Chef Major. I like it. I now know where I can go locally to get attachments for it--thanks for the link Rocket_J_Dawg. A friend who was a professional pastry chef gave it to me when she moved. I haven't shopped for any attachments other than the ones she had for it.


Glad it helped. We have a place in one of our malls that sells all the machines and their attachments. I just wish they were cheaper...I would love to have your Chef Major. With us moving back to Germany in a few years it seems pointless to spend the money on something that we can't take with us.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm getting a kick out of watching the Golden Globes!  OMG, while Jacqueline Bissett is around 70, and looks fantastic, her speech (or lack of it) was downright painful.  A tad bit smashed.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Latté watches war movies, more explosions the better.



Teddy tries to attack my TV when a dog barks. Can't put Dogs 101 on when he is around. Tries to chase the cats on the screen also. He is very territorial even with the TV.


----------



## Somebunny

Also watching the Golden Globes


----------



## Cheryl J

8PM here, and watching the Golden Globes, too. Just started.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> 8PM here, and watching the Golden Globes, too. Just started.



Hoo boy!  Quite entertaining!  They're all done here, now it's the evening news.


----------



## Somebunny

We watched the early recording I guess, as it seems to be on again at 8:00 pst.
Missed J. Bisset tho,


----------



## Cheryl J

DVRing it, there is no way I can stay awake until it's over.    Just saw J. Bissett - yes, she looks great - I noticed they tried to cut her speech short with the music, but she wasn't done yet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hitting the sack and hoping it doesn't hit back. I start reading here and the next thing I know.......  *yawn* G'night/Good Morning!


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hitting the sack and hoping it doesn't hit back. I start reading here and the next thing I know....... *yawn* G'night/Good Morning!


 
Hitting the sack? 
And here I thought you were up early and going to join me for coffee


----------



## Addie

I woke up at 5:45 this morning. The Pirate was here last night to watch Downton Abby with me. As soon as it was over, he went to sleep. He got called into work yesterday. They had two broken pipes. Since he is the one with the plumbing experience, they called him. 

Right now I am very sleepy again and think I will head back to bed. I need to talk the building manager this morning. Hope I wake up from just a short nap that I am going to take.


----------



## pacanis

Downton Abbey... I think I will go to Amazon and stream last night's episode. That should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to wake up enough to get ready to go to the doctor. It's for my annual exam.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> React? She doesn't walk up to it or anything, and she does not growl or bark at things yet, but her eyes are intent and her head moves following stuff. She's definitely watching it and paying attention.
> 
> I just finished making cole slaw. It took longer to get the FP out of the cupboard and rinse off the parts for the DW than it did to shred up the foods.




Of all our 5 dogs we've had, we only had one that noticed the TV and I only recall her doing it once.  There was a show on about some type of rescue dog and they showed the handler walk off stage with the dog, and my Missy walked over and looked around to the back of the TV, wondering where that dog went.  It was so cute.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to wake up enough to get ready to go to the doctor. It's for my annual exam.




Good luck!  I hope he doesn't find anything!


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Of all our 5 dogs we've had, we only had one that noticed the TV and I only recall her doing it once. There was a show on about some type of rescue dog and they showed the handler walk off stage with the dog, and my Missy walked over and looked around to the back of the TV, wondering where that dog went. It was so cute.


 
I had a dog a while ago that watched anything to do with water. If he heard or saw water he was right in front of the TV. I'd have to tell him to move and he would scoot over alongside it. I often wondered if that is what caused him to go cross-eyed, because he wasn't when he was a puppy. I even took him to an optomologist. They didn't know what caused it either.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Downton Abbey... I think I will go to Amazon and stream last night's episode. That should keep me busy for a while.



No spoiler here. But last night's episode was a really good one. Have at it. You will not regret it.


----------



## Addie

When Teddy is upstairs with Spike, and he hears a doorbell on the TV, he runs downstairs and barks like crazy at the door until Spike has to call him back upstairs. He also reacts to dogs barking on the TV and the meow of a cat. I guess he just doesn't know reality from the TV. Or he is watching too much TV.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> No spoiler here. But last night's episode was a really good one. Have at it. You will not regret it.


 
I'm just glad Myanna's back


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> I'm getting a kick out of watching the Golden Globes!  OMG, while Jacqueline Bissett is around 70, and looks fantastic, her speech (or lack of it) was downright painful.  A tad bit smashed.




she does look good.  did anyone else think she sounded bipolar?  no question she was pissed--at her mother?  at being nominated 5 times and denied a win til now? at the fickle fleeting nature of youth and beauty?


----------



## CarolPa

West Penn Power came to our door and told us they were doing repair work on our street and our electric would be shut off for 2+ hours.  I guess they decided to do this repair work on a day it wasn't freezing cold.  It was in the 50's.  Since we couldn't do anything without electricity we went to the Photo License Center and I got my picture taken for my new drivers license.  When we came home they were still working so we went to Kohls.  After that, we went to eat an early dinner. We split a turkey bacon club sandwich and it was really good.  When we came home they were farther down the street and our electricity was back on.  The furnace is back on but it's still a little chilly in here.  I think I'll have some soup to warm me up.


----------



## pacanis

I had a little dealings with Pennsylvania myself today.
I just got off the phone with the dealership I bought my Jeep at a month ago. I called last Friday wondering where my car plate was that I was supposed to get in the mail and why I had received a weight class sticker for a truck with my registration. It appears the DOT made a mistake and registered my Grand Cherokee as a truck, so to prove it isn't a truck the dealership needs to send them a picture of it and a copy of the registration I got. Apparently they don't think they made a mistake.


----------



## CarolPa

Of course the state doesn't make mistakes.  When we bought our first SUV we were told that if you buy it without a back seat it is considered a truck.  Look back there and see if you have a back seat, Pac.  LOL  Truck plates are more expensive, aren't they?


----------



## Addie

Right now I am watching the TV and there is a multiple alarm fire in an old abandoned paper mill in Lawrence right on the river. The whole building is engulfed in intense flames with black smoke coming off it. You can bet those floors are soaked in grease. The fire department can't get close enough, so they are just doing preventive watering on nearby buildings. The Pirate's son is there with his fire department. 

Poor Lawrence. It has been through so much and this building was scheduled for demolition. It was built in the 1800 when the machine revolution began. Then in the early 60's the city got hit hard with the loss of thousands of jobs as they went south or overseas. This was one of the companies that left town. The city has never recovered from those days. It is one of the poorest cities in the countries. Most of the residents there are immigrants and on welfare. It is almost as bad as Detroit. The only reason it isn't is because most of the people who live there have no place else to go that they can afford.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Good luck!  I hope he doesn't find anything!


My doctor is female.  I really like her.

She took my blood pressure (110/55) and joked that I didn't need the rest of the exam.

I told her about the twinges in my right shoulder/upper arm. She examined it says it's probably a small injury to a tendon in my rotater cuff. I should be careful about carrying too much stuff on that side. I guess that's why I got the problem. When I carry grocery bags, I always put them on my right shoulder. Sometimes that's three or four heavy bags. 

She gave me a referral to have my bone density measured in spring.

On the way home there was some sort of incident on the autoroute. We all had to get off the highway. There was a huge traffic jam before we got off. It took me almost an hour longer to get home than it normally would outside of rush hour. Instead of ~9 km of highway & ~1 km of surface road (from the point we got off the autoroute), I had to drive ~1 km on a different autoroute and ~13 km on surface roads.


----------



## LPBeier

I am off to my appointment with the surgeon regarding my abdominal pain.  I am really hoping something can be done.  I am eating next to nothing, and when I do eat the smallest bit of fat I am in pain.


----------



## Kman

I just came home from work and immediately came to check out this new to me site. Wife and kids are not here yet so I can read a bit. I hope all is well for LPBeier and the pain goes away soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got my new glucose monitor and have it set up.  Just need to set up the strip prescription.  Odd how all my at home testing is in normal ranges since my surgery...very odd.

Maybe the cause of the surgery was at the root of all my health problems.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got my new glucose monitor and have it set up.  Just need to set up the strip prescription.  Odd how all my at home testing is in normal ranges since my surgery...very odd.
> 
> Maybe the cause of the surgery was at the root of all my health problems.



I got my new meter today also!

The new Obamacare insurance plan, that I selected, provides my testing supplies with a $15.00 copay, huge savings over the old plan!

When my Mother was in assisted living I noticed that when some of her pals developed dementia the blood sugar readings tended to normalize also, very strange!

I think we have just scratched the surface when it comes to understanding how the human body works.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I got my new meter today also!
> 
> The new Obamacare insurance plan, that I selected, provides my testing supplies with a $15.00 copay, huge savings over the old plan!
> 
> When my Mother was in assisted living I noticed that when some of her pals developed dementia the blood sugar readings tended to normalize also, very strange!
> 
> I think we have just scratched the surface when it comes to understanding how the human body works.



I'm at the end of a week of taking half of my diabetes meds, my blood sugars have been between 87 - 115.  Blood Pressures 97-116/67-72.  I've never been this _NORMAL_...kinda scary!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm at the end of a week of taking half of my diabetes meds, my blood sugars have been between 87 - 115.  Blood Pressures 97-116/67-72.  I've never been this _NORMAL_...kinda scary!



That is amazing!

I hope you can keep it going!

About the _NORMAL_ thing, I wouldn't spread it around, it might be bad for your reputation!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> That is amazing!
> 
> I hope you can keep it going!
> 
> *About the NORMAL thing, I wouldn't spread it around, it might be bad for your reputation! *



No kidding...don't tell anyone.


----------



## simonbaker

I am continuing to work on finding a place for a weekend long family re union for my family this summer. It has had it's challenges. Trying to find a place, in July, to sleep 40 people that is affordable.  The whole thing is giving me a headache.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _The Blacklist_.


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too.  It grossed DH out.  Now the news.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Me too.  It grossed DH out.  Now the news.



It's going to get gross?  I already had to look away once.


----------



## LPBeier

I have to wait to watch Blacklist - TB gave up on it after the second episode because it was too gross....and now it is worse?    I can take it!

I saw the surgeon and the gallbladder is definitely coming out.  I have to phone in the morning for my surgery date.  In the meantime I have to really watch my diet.  I ate a bit of wrong stuff and the pain got worse.  He said that it is bad enough, he doesn't want the stones (yes there are stones, not just sludge as the ER doc told me) moving out.  

The surgeon is nice enough, but kind of ticked me off because he focused on the fact I am overweight and he wants me to be careful after not to rip his stitches out.  I said I don't move fast at the best of times and he told me he could prescribe a surgical girdle for afterwords.  No thanks, I know how to be careful and I am not THAT overweight in my belly area.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gee, I had beg for an abdominal binder after my surgery.  Makes it so much easier to turn in bed and climb stairs.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, okay, so it is a good thing.  Then I will take it!  I definitely need help turning in bed without surgery!  Thanks, PF for setting me straight on that one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Oh, okay, so it is a good thing.  Then I will take it!  I definitely need help turning in bed without surgery!  Thanks, PF for setting me straight on that one!



It absolutely made the difference between being hauled out of bed by Shrek on his time or getting in and out on mine.  You just have an arrogant surgeon to put it in his interest instead of yours about your surgery.

The binder also helped when coughing and/or laughing.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It absolutely made the difference between being hauled out of bed by Shrek on his time or getting in and out on mine.  You just have an arrogant surgeon to put it in his interest instead of yours about your surgery.
> 
> *The binder also helped when coughing and/or laughing*.



I do a lot of both!


----------



## Toffiffeezz

I should be in bed sleeping, but I'm wide awake 


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I have to wait to watch Blacklist - TB gave up on it after the second episode because it was too gross....and now it is worse?    I can take it!
> 
> I saw the surgeon and the gallbladder is definitely coming out.  I have to phone in the morning for my surgery date.  In the meantime I have to really watch my diet.  I ate a bit of wrong stuff and the pain got worse.  He said that it is bad enough, he doesn't want the stones (yes there are stones, not just sludge as the ER doc told me) moving out.
> 
> The surgeon is nice enough, but kind of ticked me off because he focused on the fact I am overweight and he wants me to be careful after not to rip his stitches out.  I said I don't move fast at the best of times and he told me he could prescribe a surgical girdle for afterwords.  No thanks, I know how to be careful and I am not THAT overweight in my belly area.



Oh dear! I'll be thinking of you, Laurie. I hope you'll be out of this pain very soon!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It absolutely made the difference between being hauled out of bed by Shrek on his time or getting in and out on mine.  You just have an arrogant surgeon to put it in his interest instead of yours about your surgery.
> 
> The binder also helped when coughing and/or laughing.



I'm glad it's helping you, Ogress. Take care of yourself!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> Oh dear! I'll be thinking of you, Laurie. I hope you'll be out of this pain very soon!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


I will be Cat, thanks.  It is a very easy surgery and I get to go home the same day.  Most people I have talked to have been pain free after the surgery heals.


----------



## taxlady

I finally found out what the incident was on the autoroute, the one that had them close part of the highway.

A chunk of concrete fell off an overpass. It hit one car, and the debris caused a number of flat tires. Luckily, no one was injured. That's scary.


----------



## CatPat

Toffiffeezz said:


> I should be in bed sleeping, but I'm wide awake
> 
> 
> Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.



I'm awake too. I went back to school, and found out my remedial English professor said I didn't need her class any more! She said I'd made much improvement but she also said if I had any questions or needed help, her door was open and she would give me all the help I needed!

So I only have two classes this time. I can't take on a full load of classes for I have to attend to DA, but the University allows people like me to do this.

I fall under the category of those such as single mothers where we can only have a certain time for classes when there are responsibilities elsewhere.

Mamma bought me so very many nice clothes for school! One is my favorite: it's a below-the-knee black heavy wool coat I can wear with my good clothes! It has a nice lining and it's so warm! Laki knitted me a beautiful dark purple scarf with fringe at both ends for Christmas and a matching hat. These look so very nice with my new coat!

I came here with a heavy black wool long cape with a hood, which I also love. Last winter, people looked at me oddly and asked where I got it. A few people liked it, but most did not and said so. I'll take turns wearing both so as to drive those who find fault with me nuts.

I received many compliments on my ring, and Carl is proud. It's very nice to have such a good boyfriend! 

I've finished my journal entry, wrote a letter to Papa, and completed my homework. Tomorrow I don't have class, but I do on Wednesday.

It's back to normal now, except for Mamma still being here, and I'm so very grateful I'll have more time with her!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I finally found out what the incident was on the autoroute, the one that had them close part of the highway.
> 
> A chunk of concrete fell off an overpass. It hit one car, and the debris caused a number of flat tires. Luckily, no one was injured. That's scary.



Oh no!! That is awful! I'm so glad no one was hurt! That overpass needs to be closed down and inspected and repaired quickly!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Oh no!! That is awful! I'm so glad no one was hurt! That overpass needs to be closed down and inspected and repaired quickly!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Oh, it is closed. They are closing the highway again tonight to inspect it. They think it just some of the cosmetic concrete. We'll know more, when the engineers give their report. They are being careful ever since an overpass collapsed and killed five people in 2006 in Laval, just north of Montreal.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> Oh, it is closed. They are closing the highway again tonight to inspect it. They think it just some of the cosmetic concrete. We'll know more, when the engineers give their report. They are being careful ever since an overpass collapsed and killed five people in 2006 in Laval, just north of Montreal.



Please be careful! Can you get to your destination in a different route?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I will be Cat, thanks.  It is a very easy surgery and I get to go home the same day.  Most people I have talked to have been pain free after the surgery heals.


My SIL had the surgery a few years back. Had it early in the week; by Friday night the four of us went out to a restaurant to eat because she was getting cabin fever! She (along with most people I know who have had their's out) has to watch her fat intake. French Fries will send her running to the bathroom! At least she's pain free.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> I'm awake too. I went back to school, and found out my remedial English professor said I didn't need her class any more! She said I'd made much improvement but she also said if I had any questions or needed help, her door was open and she would give me all the help I needed!...


Congratulations Cat. She now knows what many of us here at DC have probably noticed over the months you've been posting. Your English is getting better every day. Good work!


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Congratulations Cat. She now knows what many of us here at DC have probably noticed over the months you've been posting. Your English is getting better every day. Good work!



But it was all of you who have helped me so very much here! I could see how you all spoke, as in typing, many of you corrected me in the private messages, and seeing the corrections and reading this, I was able to do better and to learn. I now "hear" your way of speaking in my head. Oh, that didn't sound right.

I "hear" the right way to speak by reading better and understanding how this language is spoken. I don't know if I'm making sense. 

Before I bury myself into further confusion for you all, thank you for helping me so much. I appreciate all of you so very, very much.

You all are a big part of making this possible, and I thank you.

Does anyone have any ideas of how to get rid of a Romanian accent? I don't type with a Romanian accent, and I'm sure all of you are glad for that!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am continuing to work on finding a place for a weekend long family re union for my family this summer. It has had it's challenges. Trying to find a place, in July, to sleep 40 people that is affordable.  The whole thing is giving me a headache.



How did you get stuck with this chore?


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> But it was all of you who have helped me so very much here! I could see how you all spoke, as in typing, many of you corrected me in the private messages, and seeing the corrections and reading this, I was able to do better and to learn. I now "hear" your way of speaking in my head. Oh, that didn't sound right.
> 
> I "hear" the right way to speak by reading better and understanding how this language is spoken. I don't know if I'm making sense.
> 
> Before I bury myself into further confusion for you all, thank you for helping me so much. I appreciate all of you so very, very much.
> 
> You all are a big part of making this possible, and I thank you.
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas of how to get rid of a Romanian accent? I don't type with a Romanian accent, and I'm sure all of you are glad for that!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, see if your school has a class for elocution lessons. It is a class that a lot of actors take that have a deep regional accent. Being from Boston, I would definitely be a candidate for it. The second I open my mouth, you know right away where I come from. Or someone from Texas or Oklahoma. The class will teach you how to speak without any accent of any region in the U.S. It is a non-accent. It will also teach you the correct pronouncement of words. Such as the difference between Mary, merry, and marry. Oil is another word that those in the south have a great deal of difficulty with. New Englanders have a difficult time trying to understand what they are saying. I am sure bakechef grew up hearing the word "eryuh'. A non word peculiar to Maine. It means 'yes'. 

To get rid of an accent, you first have to understand how you speak. Bostonians use their hard palate. Southerners use their soft palate and words come from deep in their throat. It is why they can yodel and Bostonians have a difficult time learning to do that. If I try to do a southern accent, I can feel the muscles in the bottom of my throat pulling. It is not natural for me to use them in my daily speech. 

Something you can do on your own is to buy some books on tape for the blind and try to emulate what the person is saying. They are often done by an actor who has no accent. Repeat what they are saying. It wouldn't hurt to get a book that you wanted to read also. Make the job more enjoyable.


----------



## Addie

Came across a site that has some nifty ideas. Great for gift giving any time of the year. 

50 Creative Uses for Mason Jars

There is one there for a small sewing kit that would make a perfect Christmas gift of a teacher. Ideal for packing in your suitcase to take on vacation also. Take a looksee. 

I need a life. Or some sleep at four in the morning.


----------



## LPBeier

Just wanted to stop in and tell you all that I got my surgery date - Feb 4th first thing in the morning. It is three weeks away, but that will give me time to stay on the no-fat diet and lose some weight to make my surgeon happy. 

I can manage that long - I have just basically lumped the pain in with my chronic pain and can manage it that way without having to take extra medication. But I will be very glad when it is gone.

Thanks everyone for your concern and encouragement


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Marked down, Feb 4th LP surgery!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Marked down, Feb 4th LP surgery!





  I definitely need to be committed. When I first read "Marked down" I saw it as a discount surgery.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Just wanted to stop in and tell you all that I got my surgery date - Feb 4th first thing in the morning. It is three weeks away, but that will give me time to stay on the no-fat diet and lose some weight to make my surgeon happy.
> 
> I can manage that long - I have just basically lumped the pain in with my chronic pain and can manage it that way without having to take extra medication. But I will be very glad when it is gone.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your concern and encouragement



I'll always be thinking of you and especially on the 4th. Take care of yourself!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> I definitely need to be committed. When I first read "Marked down" I saw it as a discount surgery.



I'm not taking any of your advice again!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm not taking any of your advice again!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



It could have been worse Cat. I could have taken it to mean "Do It Yourself" surgery.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I definitely need to be committed. When I first read "Marked down" I saw it as a discount surgery.


 
 I think when it comes to surgery I'll go for the regular priced version!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Just wanted to stop in and tell you all that I got my surgery date - Feb 4th first thing in the morning. It is three weeks away...


Just think of how many prayers we can send up in that three week period. Win!   I'll also ask my MIL if she has any special "in" since she was our first angel parent (Himself's parents deaths bracketed the deaths of both of my folks, and we considered each a special angel in our life after they passed) AND Feb. is her earthly birth day. I sure hope this takes care of the problem for you for good.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> On the way home there was some sort of incident on the autoroute. We all had to get off the highway. *There was a huge traffic jam before we got off.* It took me almost an hour longer to get home than it normally would outside of rush hour. Instead of ~9 km of highway & ~1 km of surface road (from the point we got off the autoroute), I had to drive ~1 km on a different autoroute and ~13 km on surface roads.




Has Chris Christy been in your area?  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got my new glucose monitor and have it set up.  Just need to set up the strip prescription.  Odd how all my at home testing is in normal ranges since my surgery...very odd.
> 
> Maybe the cause of the surgery was at the root of all my health problems.




Surgery can do strange things, sometimes.  When I had my abdominal surgery, the surgeon removed an ovary because it was "in the way."  After that my psoriasis went into remission.  Must have been hormone related.


----------



## CarolPa

CatPat;1336258

I came here with a heavy black wool long cape with a hood said:
			
		

> I always wonder about those people who will tell you flat out that they don't like something you're wearing.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> It could have been worse Cat. I could have taken it to mean "Do It Yourself" surgery.




I've done "do it yourself" surgery.  I had a wart on my finger and the DR removed it twice and it came back both times, so I removed it myself.  That was 15 years ago and it never came back.  He apparently wasn't going deep enough.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I think when it comes to surgery I'll go for the regular priced version!


Easy for you to say. You're covered by provincial health care, aren't you?


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Has Chris Christy been in your area?  LOL


 Had to Google Chris Christy. I had read about it, but didn't remember the name.

Nope, as I wrote in a previous post, a chunk of concrete fell off an overpass.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Please be careful! Can you get to your destination in a different route?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Yes, and I have been known to make detours to avoid the places where stuff is known to be falling off overpasses/tunnels.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Easy for you to say. You're covered by provincial health care, aren't you?



  TL, she is just one of those women who love to blow money. As long as it is not hers. If there is nothing she needs or wants, she will find something to spend it on. Even if it is surgery!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Easy for you to say. You're covered by provincial health care, aren't you?





Addie said:


> TL, she is just one of those women who love to blow money. As long as it is not hers. If there is nothing she needs or wants, she will find something to spend it on. Even if it is surgery!



Addie, you know me too well.  I don't want anything bargain basement, specially if I don't have to pay!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I've done "do it yourself" surgery.  I had a wart on my finger and the DR removed it twice and it came back both times, so I removed it myself.  That was 15 years ago and it never came back.  He apparently wasn't going deep enough.



Poo was in the fifth grade. He had a small wart right beside his nose. You can see it in his fourth grade pictures. We were coming home at night and the only passengers on the bus sitting right behind the driver. Poo reached up, got a good grip on that wart and yanked it right out. Root and all. It started to bleed. I knew the driver had paper towels, so I went up and got some off the roll. All the driver could hear was me saying, "nope, keep the pressure on, it is still bleeding." The driver was getting nervous. When he heard me say, "if it doesn't stop by the time we get home I am taking you to the ER," he pulled over to the curb, got out of his seat and came to see what the problem was. He was all set to call for an ambulance. By that time the paper towel was soaked and he gave me some more. By the time we got off the bus, it had stopped bleeding.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for that story Addie.  I needed something to keep me from eating...

***************

About to slap a bit of make-up on my face so as to not scare the public, then head to the library to pick up a couple DVDs waiting for me.  After I get back Himself and I are headed to Lowe's  to pick up a new shower diverter valve so he can fix my shower. Only half the water is going from the faucet to the shower head when I throw the switch. I'm starting to get tired of showering under a dribble, and I really don't like taking a shower in his shower stall for ALL kinds of reasons. After Lowe's we'll probably stop at Aldi's to pick up a few things. Since they moved into the area a few years back I've been able to shop there again when we're near one. There was one in our city back home so we didn't go too far, but the quality back then wasn't anywhere near as good as it's become over the years. I've noticed a big difference in flavor and texture now. Bonus: Himself likes their Cheerio knock-off way better than Cherios and they're about half the price.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing laundry, folding laundry, cleaning the kitchen and bathrooms and sitting sipping tea.

Actually, all I am doing is folding laundry while sitting down and sipping tea... my friend who comes in twice a week is doing the rest.  Yes, I am spoiled, specially when my payment is watching her 9 year old daughter after school on days the mom goes to school.  I love the girl as if she was my granddaughter and we do crafts together, she plays with the animals and is no "work" at all.

I would say I get the best of the deal by far!


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> About to slap a bit of make-up on my face so as to not scare the public, then head to the library to pick up a couple DVDs waiting for me.



I stopped worrying about scaring the public a long time ago!   I am allergic to most make-up, even several of the non-allergenic brands.  I just wore it for special occasions and would then deal with swollen eyes and scratchy skin for days, so now I just go as I am!


----------



## taxlady

I quit bothering with makeup when I noticed it made me look older. Eye shadow just showed off the fact that my eyelids look like crepe. Actually, I hadn't noticed they looked like that until I put on eye shadow one day. Life is simpler without makeup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I quit worrying about make-up when Shrek told me to stop worrying about make-up.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for that story Addie.  I needed something to keep me from eating...
> 
> ***************
> 
> About to slap a bit of make-up on my face so as to not scare the public, then head to the library to pick up a couple DVDs waiting for me.  After I get back Himself and I are headed to Lowe's  to pick up a new shower diverter valve so he can fix my shower. Only half the water is going from the faucet to the shower head when I throw the switch. I'm starting to get tired of showering under a dribble, and I really don't like taking a shower in his shower stall for ALL kinds of reasons. After Lowe's we'll probably stop at Aldi's to pick up a few things. Since they moved into the area a few years back I've been able to shop there again when we're near one. There was one in our city back home so we didn't go too far, but the quality back then wasn't anywhere near as good as it's become over the years. I've noticed a big difference in flavor and texture now. Bonus: Himself likes their Cheerio knock-off way better than Cherios and they're about half the price.



 Glad to be of help anytime. 

Himself is taking you to Lowes? Uh Oh!


----------



## Addie

I got a phone call from Winthrop a short while ago. It seems that our building management notified them that the elevator will be out of commission for about three hours tomorrow. So they called me to let me know that my pickup time has been moved back to 11 a.m. instead of nine. Fine by me! I can get dressed, and then laydown to take a nap. Time for my monthly vitals. A ten minute event. I think I am going to bring my needlework with me and spend the day. It makes them happy when they see me socialize. And besides, I always give the women at the knitting table a gentle back scratch and rub when I spend the day. It is my RAK. Can't get too rambunctious. Fragile bones and black and blue marks run amok on all of them. 

I used to be able to upload my meter readings right into my computer. Then I could fax them right to Winthrop from my printer. But it seems that my new One Touch is not compatible with Windows Seven yet. So I had to set up an Excel spreadsheet and enter them manually. PIMA! One of these days I will have to call One Touch and find out if they have solved the problem yet.


----------



## Chef Munky

Admiring while dusting it.A 1915 or 1916 Singer sewing machine.The kind where the machine drops down tucks inside the desk.
I love the intricate carving details of the drawers. Our butcher just had it dropped off at my house.You could have knocked me over with a feather. Wasn't expecting that.It belonged to his Grandmother.She was the only one who ever owned or used it.I just called him to thank him for the gift. He instead thanked me for accepting it.He was particular with who got it.As he put it.The machine needs to be owned by a sole person, who would appreciate it. Take care of it.
Just got the bobbin plate opened. It actually has thread still in it.
Now I just need to read up on how to properly clean it up. So far she's cleaning up pretty.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Admiring while dusting it.A 1915 or 1916 Singer sewing machine.The kind where the machine drops down tucks inside the desk.
> I love the intricate carving details of the drawers. Our butcher just had it dropped off at my house.You could have knocked me over with a feather. Wasn't expecting that.It belonged to his Grandmother.She was the only one who ever owned or used it.I just called him to thank him for the gift. He instead thanked me for accepting it.He was particular with who got it.As he put it.The machine needs to be owned by a sole person, who would appreciate it. Take care of it.
> Just got the bobbin plate opened. It actually has thread still in it.
> Now I just need to read up on how to properly clean it up. So far she's cleaning up pretty.
> 
> Munky.



Nice Munky!  We will need a picture.


----------



## taxlady

Neato Munky. Yes, we need pix. Is it hand crank? Treadle? Electric?


----------



## Chef Munky

It would be as it is pic. It's been in storage for 20+ years.
They only just found it when they had to move things to repair a leaky roof.
My youngest is looking a little bored. I'll see if he will get a pic of it here in just a few.

Taxy, haven't had the time to find out exactly what it is. Lot's of cast iron. Says SINGER at the bottom base. This machine was meant to go in my house. It looks and matches this room perfectly.
The wheels actually still roll.WOW!

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so cool, Munky!  My grandma had a couple of treadle Singers, similar sounding to yours, drop down and all.  I learned to sew on one.


----------



## Chef Munky

Here's Roughy,
Serial # G4220109

My craft area is a chaotic well managed mess. The table in the back is my last sewing table that was my MIL's that I had redone,modified.


----------



## taxlady

Ooh, pretty.

I love all the pretty leaves and decorative design elements on the machine. Can you imagine anyone doing that nowadays?


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice!  Grandma's didn't have the surrounding wood cabinet, the machine turned upside down and dropped down, as I recall the stand was all cast iron.

You have a real treasure, and they sewed really well.  Loved the treadle.


----------



## Chef Munky

Ohhh, so it's a treadle.

For something that's been sitting for so long everything seems to be moving smoothly. I'll have to do some digging to find some needles for it. How one that's pristine looks like. I think Singer has manuals for it. Still not sure what the front fold down drawer is for.It has 3 separate compartments.

My husband's going to have a fit when he sees this."Another new project?"
Even if it never works again.It's awesome to look at.

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky, you really need to try sewing with it.  There's something soothing and almost hypnotic about a treadle machine.  You control the speed, and can make it go as fast or slow as you want.  It stops on a dime.  You should be able to use standard needles, as I recall, it's a screw mechanism that locks the needle in.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Munky, you really need to try sewing with it.  There's something soothing and almost hypnotic about a treadle machine.  You control the speed, and can make it go as fast or slow as you want.  It stops on a dime.  You should be able to use standard needles, as I recall, it's a screw mechanism that locks the needle in.


The needle part sounds like I remember from old hand crank and electric Singers.

I tried a treadle sewing machine once. I couldn't get it going. It just kept going forwards and backwards. I was told you have to spin the balance wheel to get it going. I had to look up what that big round wheel on the opposite end from the head is called.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> The needle part sounds like I remember from old hand crank and electric Singers.
> 
> I tried a treadle sewing machine once. I couldn't get it going. It just kept going forwards and backwards. I was told you have to spin the balance wheel to get it going. I had to look up what that big round wheel on the opposite end from the head is called.



You tip your feet forward to make it go forward, and backward to backstitch.  Just keep on rockin' the treadle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Himself is taking you to Lowes? Uh Oh!



Yup, he did!  I love Lowes! Would rather go there than any other store. Well, except Bed Bath and Beyond or any other kitchen goodies store. (Usually) like to grocery shop too.

Unfortunately, they didn't seem to have the exact part Himself was looking for. Tomorrow we head to a plumbing supply house! So much better than Macys...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Ohhh, so it's a treadle.
> 
> For something that's been sitting for so long everything seems to be moving smoothly. I'll have to do some digging to find some needles for it. How one that's pristine looks like. I think Singer has manuals for it. Still not sure what the front fold down drawer is for.It has 3 separate compartments.
> 
> My husband's going to have a fit when he sees this."Another new project?"
> Even if it never works again.It's awesome to look at.
> 
> Munky.



Oh My! You have my Mom's treadle machine! Her's looked just like that. I gave it away when we were cleaning out the folks' home because the drawers were a bit stuck - poor thing had been in the basement when we had a flood.  Enjoy playing with it.  IIRC, the front drawer was used by Mom for embroidery scissors, thimbles, and a small pin cushion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, he did!  I love Lowes! Would rather go there than any other store. Well, except Bed Bath and Beyond or any other kitchen goodies store. (Usually) like to grocery shop too.
> 
> Unfortunately, they didn't seem to have the exact part Himself was looking for. Tomorrow we head to a plumbing supply house! So much better than Macys...



I should have Shrek take me to Lowe's and I can grab a motor cart and wander to hearts delight.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had to go with a new garbage pickup service.  Our subdivision has had real issues with our current service, they're supposed to pick up trash every week, but for the last few months have averaged about 4 times due to truck breakdown, yadayadayada.  Not too much a problem for us as we don't accumulate much trash, but they're not doing what they're paid to do. 

Anyway, the new service delivered our new garbage can today, and it still has that new garbage can smell!  And it is big enough to house a family of 4, I wouldn't be surprised to find a homeless person living in it.  

We recycle almost everything, so I'm trying to come up with something we can put in the new huge garbage can.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I quit worrying about make-up when Shrek told me to stop worrying about make-up.


Do you do every thing he says?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> We had to go with a new garbage pickup service.  Our subdivision has had real issues with our current service....Anyway, the new service delivered our new garbage can today, and it still has that new garbage can smell!  And it is big enough to house a family of 4, I wouldn't be surprised to find a homeless person living in it.
> 
> We recycle almost everything, so I'm trying to come up with something we can put in the new huge garbage can.


Where we live, each house has to hire it's own trash hauler. With just two of us we don't have much either, so we're able to get ours picked up every other week. If they let us do once a month we STILL wouldn't be able to fill that danged garbage cart. We also have a same-sized recycling cart. It ALWAYS has more in it that the garbage one. As a cool bonus, our service participates in a program called "Recycle Rewards". We get points for our recyclables based on frequency (every pick-up? every other?) and weight, then get points based on volume. The points can be redeemed for things, similar to a credit card points program. I just got two, one-year magazine subscriptions for points! When I redeem some for a Ruby Tuesday BOGO coupon I tell Himself we're going out to eat our garbage.  

I'm finishing up my second-from-the-last Great Lakes Brewing Christmas Ale. Gonna miss that when I finish it off next time...


----------



## CarolPa

My husband likes make-up.  I don't wear a lot, just a touch.  When I don't have makeup on I look totally washed out, and I look exactly like my mother, which is scary when I look in the mirror as she has been gone for 34 years.  I rarely wear eye shadow for the same reason as others have mentioned.  It's not for old eyes.  LOL  

I have to make an Aldi's run this morning.  I have certain thngs that I buy there because they are exactly like brand, or better, but cost much less.  I too use the generic Cheerios.  Cheerios have been part of my diet as far back as I can remember, which is about to age 4.  

We will also stop in Home Depot, which is next door to Aldi's.  We are buying 2 safety bars for in the tub/shower.  That makes it official...I am now officially an old lady, needing safety bars in the shower.  Better be safe than sorry!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Do you do every thing he says?



When it comes to something that's a PITA!  Yes!


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh My! You have my Mom's treadle machine! Her's looked just like that. I gave it away when we were cleaning out the folks' home because the drawers were a bit stuck - poor thing had been in the basement when we had a flood.  Enjoy playing with it.  IIRC, the front drawer was used by Mom for embroidery scissors, thimbles, and a small pin cushion.



Your Mom had the "Red Eye" We have drops for them now.Kidding!!!
How to: Wind a bobbin on Singer Model 66 Treadle Sewing Machine - YouTube

Well now isn't that a nifty place to keep the essentials handy? The things you learn around here. Clever place.
Here I was thinking of it as another Oreo's & M&M's stash place. My other spots have been found.Getting desperate now. 

I do need to buy a treadle belt.Amazon has them cheap.Luckily where the needle inserts screws in is intact. I might have to take it in and have the presser foot looked at.It's rusted frozen in it's current position.The screw won't budge at all.The handle that raises it is also rusted.

It's still one cool machine.

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Have you tried penetrating oil to loosen up rusted bits? Stuff actually labelled "penetrating oil" works better than WD-40, which might be good enough.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, I was thinking a wire brush, a Dremel if you have one, and some WD40.  Penetrating oil would be good to sit overnight.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> My husband likes make-up.  I don't wear a lot, just a touch.  When I don't have makeup on I look totally washed out, and I look exactly like my mother, which is scary when I look in the mirror as she has been gone for 34 years.  I rarely wear eye shadow for the same reason as others have mentioned.  It's not for old eyes.  LOL
> 
> I have to make an Aldi's run this morning.  I have certain things that I buy there because they are exactly like brand, or better, but cost much less.  I too use the generic Cheerios.  Cheerios have been part of my diet as far back as I can remember, which is about to age 4.
> 
> We will also stop in Home Depot, which is next door to Aldi's.  We are buying 2 safety bars for in the tub/shower.  That makes it official...I am now officially an old lady, needing safety bars in the shower.  Better be safe than sorry!



Carol, of course our apartments here come with safety bars. But what I needed most were two things. I had Spike get me a sliding bar with a handheld adjustable shower head. So easy to install. Being so short, the shower head is so high that if I wanted to adjust it, I had to climb up on the sides of the tub. It is adjustable to go up and down for different heights of people. 

The second thing was a safety bar just outside the tub. It is rather short and installed in a vertical position. It gives me something to hold onto with my hand as I step over the edge of the tub. When HUD came to inspect the property last year they saw it and liked the idea so much that they ordered Management and Maintenance to install a bar right outside the tub in ALL the apartments. It really does give you a sense of security and safety.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Admiring while dusting it.A 1915 or 1916 Singer sewing machine.The kind where the machine drops down tucks inside the desk.
> I love the intricate carving details of the drawers. Our butcher just had it dropped off at my house.You could have knocked me over with a feather. Wasn't expecting that.It belonged to his Grandmother.She was the only one who ever owned or used it.I just called him to thank him for the gift. He instead thanked me for accepting it.He was particular with who got it.As he put it.The machine needs to be owned by a sole person, who would appreciate it. Take care of it.
> Just got the bobbin plate opened. It actually has thread still in it.
> Now I just need to read up on how to properly clean it up. So far she's cleaning up pretty.
> 
> Munky.



As a 12 y.o. I learned to sew on an old Singer treadle machine. I loved the rhythm of the treadle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I stopped worrying about scaring the public a long time ago!..





taxlady said:


> I quit bothering with makeup when I noticed it made me look older....


I use only three items. Four if you count my lip balm. If I don't cover my couple of dark spots I feel old. I know I AM old, but most days I don't feel my age. I feel better about ME if I present a tidy face: concealer, a light dusting of powder, and a hint of blush. I can tell how very tired I am by how quickly the color fades from my blusher. Some days I put it on, then half an hour later you can't even tell.  Then again, I don't really want to go out of the house looking like a friend of Clarabelle...


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so envious of your find, Munky.  

My Mom left me her old Singer portable that looks just like that, with all the attachments, including buttonhole. I gave it to my step-Mom who does prize winning machine quilting.

I'd love to have learned on a treadle, but that old portable (and Mom) taught me fine.  I made all my doll clothes on it.

I really love the cabinet with all those wonderful drawers for your notions!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I use only three items. Four if you count my lip balm. If I don't cover my couple of dark spots I feel old. I know I AM old, but most days I don't feel my age. I feel better about ME if I present a tidy face: concealer, a light dusting of powder, and a hint of blush. I can tell how very tired I am by how quickly the color fades from my blusher. Some days I put it on, then half an hour later you can't even tell.  Then again, I don't really want to go out of the house looking like a friend of Clarabelle...



Absolutely nothing wrong with wearing makeup, and certainly no need to apologize or justify for doing so.  Kudos to those who feel good about not wearing makeup, but I've been wearing eye makeup since I was 12 and feel naked without it.  My mom was often mistaken for Elizabeth Taylor, and always wore lots of mascara, liner, and shadow.


----------



## taxlady

Mascara is a total waste on me. I have short black eyelashes and you can't see any difference when I put on mascara.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Time to scrub my shower head!  It's been soaking in vinegar for about 3 hours. Himself and I hit the plumbing store today, he got the new part installed in my tub today, and said I'll be very happy when I flip the water from tub to shower. Guess it's as good of a gusher you can get with a 26 PSI...in the *basement!*  Too tired to compute the loss in pressure going from the basement to the 2nd floor in a house with 7 1/2 foot ceilings and the shower head at just under 6" from the floor of the tub...


----------



## Zhizara

CG, a girlfriend of mine used to do cleaning on time share condos.  

She would soak the shower head in CLR every time for each condo.  Her boss was greatly impressed with the results.

She only spent maybe a half hour in each condo (with a crew), and the shower heads were completely cleaned during that time.

For a container, she would use a plastic butter container and use the CLR for all the shower heads, one by one.


----------



## CatPat

I'm just very unhappy. My betta died among other things and I'm going to bed.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Cat, I am sorry about your fish. I lost my beta in November. He was a beautiful magenta colour. sending you big hugs.


----------



## LPBeier

I am watching a pvr'd American Idol from earlier, crocheting a very late Christmas present for my niece, and trying to get through on a chat for an app I purchased and can't use.  How's that for multi-tasking!


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> I am watching a pvr'd American Idol from earlier, crocheting a very late Christmas present for my niece, and trying to get through on a chat for an app I purchased and can't use.  How's that for multi-tasking!



Foo! Now I'm tired, ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> CG, a girlfriend of mine used to do cleaning on time share condos.
> 
> She would soak the shower head in CLR every time for each condo.  Her boss was greatly impressed with the results......



I've tried either CLR or Lime-Away. It works, but it also took the plating off some metal on the now-replaced tub spout. The vinegar works wonderfully if you aren't in a hurry, which I wasn't. And I make sure I rinse it out really good so I don't smell like a pickle.  Actually, I did end up with a taste for pickles! Luckily, we had a jar of Claussen in the fridge.


----------



## CarolPa

Yesterday we went to Home Depot (similar to Lowes) for the safety bars.  We left there and stopped at my step-daughters to drop off some chicken soup I made.  Then we came home.  Getting out of the car I reached down to pick up my purse and it wasn't there.  I then realized I left it in the car at Home Depot.  It's 2-3 miles from our house.  We started back and DH said "It's gone.  You're not getting it back."  But being the honest person I am, I thought someone honest might have found it.  I was right.  They had it, and everything was still in it.  I left the cart inside the store right next to the check-out.  If I had left it in the cart out in the parking lot the results might have been different.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, DH bought a shower chair at a flea market several years ago, even though neither of us needed it.  It really came in handy after I had my heart surgery, at which time he also installed a new shower head that you can unhook and can be used as a hand held.  He put a removable bar on the side of the tub, too.  We still have all that stuff even though we don't use the chair or bar anymore.  When I get out of the shower I have a habit of holding onto the towel bar, which would just come crashing down if I did slip.  So these safety bars will be so much better!


----------



## Addie

My girlfriend's father in Atlanta is in his 90's and goes to work every day. He had body odor so bad that she was trying to stay out of his office as much as she could. He had stopped taking showers. I told her to get safety bars installed in his shower with a fold down seat. She did it the next day. Now he takes a shower every day. He no longer felt secure in the shower and was afraid of falling. And I know the feeling very well. I really needed something to hold onto as I step out of the tub. And there were no safety bars at that end of the tub. the fear of falling when you are all alone is a fear for every elderly person.


----------



## Zhizara

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've tried either CLR or Lime-Away. It works, but it also took the plating off some metal on the now-replaced tub spout. The vinegar works wonderfully if you aren't in a hurry, which I wasn't. And I make sure I rinse it out really good so I don't smell like a pickle.  Actually, I did end up with a taste for pickles! Luckily, we had a jar of Claussen in the fridge.



Really!  Ice cream too?  *snicker*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> Really!  Ice cream too?  *snicker*



No, Z, no ice cream! :-D


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the email money transfer that I sent from an account at one bank to myself, so I can deposit it in an account at a different bank. This is supposed to be "instant". Yes, I've checked my spam folder.


----------



## cara

It's 11pm and I'm waiting for Frank to come back home from Italy.
He still hasn't found a flat yet and don't want to stay in the hotel over the weekend, so he decided to come home again.
9h drive to be here until sunday noon... but I'm glad he's coming


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

cara said:


> It's 11pm and I'm waiting for Frank to come back home from Italy.
> He still hasn't found a flat yet and don't want to stay in the hotel over the weekend, so he decided to come home again.
> 9h drive to be here until sunday noon... but I'm glad he's coming



Are you moving to Italy cara?


----------



## cara

No, he's going alone.. :-(
He got a very good job there and that was his chance.
My Italian is as good as yours I think, so I won't be able to find a job, that's why I stay here..
I'll continue to learn that language and maybe some day I'll follow... or maybe he comes back, shortly before "death by powerpoint" ;o)


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

cara said:


> No, he's going alone.. :-(
> He got a very good job there and that was his chance.
> My Italian is as good as yours I think, so I won't be able to find a job, that's why I stay here..
> I'll continue to learn that language and maybe some day I'll follow... or maybe he comes back, shortly before "death from powerpoint" ;o)



I know enough Italian to get my face slapped. LOL. We have very good friends in Mahlberg. He is from Follonica and has tried to teach me Italian. They go back there every year for a couple of weeks and we have gone with them several time. So far all I have learned is ordering a meal and asking where the bathroom is.


----------



## cara

that I could do, too ;o)

Mahlberg in G? Wich one?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Mahlberg am Schwartzwald in Baden-Württemberg. Do you know where Europapark is in Rust? Mrs D is from Grafenhausen a couple of towns from Rust. Mahlberg is another couple of towns from there.


----------



## CatPat

I'm writing a little poem about my precious Betta. I miss her, and I know she is just a fish, but to me she wasn't just a fish. She was a sweet soul who always watched me at the computer. 

It sounds silly, but I'm writing about her and missing her and feeling very sad.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

Cat, what colour was your Beta?  My last one was dark pink or magenta. I had never seen one like that before. And she wasn't just a fish she was your pet.

I  am still busy crocheting my niece's scarf and watching Blue Bloods.  Monkey is curled up on a blanket beside my chair. Once in awhile, she jumps up for a rub or to try and grab my yarn!


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> I am off to my appointment with the surgeon regarding my abdominal pain.  I am really hoping something can be done.  I am eating next to nothing, and when I do eat the smallest bit of fat I am in pain.[/QUO
> I am sorry to hear of your pain.  I will keep you in my prayers for comfort & peace during this difficult time.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> How did you get stuck with this chore?


We started it 4 years ago. We had a great place we used to use until they decided to close up.  Want to keep the whole family together at least once a year for a fun long weekend. Once we get a place it's nice to re connect with everyone. It just seems to take a lot more this year to get it all together.


----------



## cara

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Mahlberg am Schwartzwald in Baden-Württemberg. Do you know where Europapark is in Rust? Mrs D is from Grafenhausen a couple of towns from Rust. Mahlberg is another couple of towns from there.



I thought it must be that one - the others are just small villages..
I know there is a Europa Park somewhere in the south in the Oberrhein-Region, but I have no idea where Rust is... 
hey, I'm from the North, you can ask me about Heide Park or Hansa Park ;o)


----------



## Addie

During my working days, I was sound asleep by ten p.m. and up at six a.m. without an alarm. I always had my clothes ready for the next day. I was out the door and on my way to my day. I had a set routine that I enjoyed. 

Today I have no routine. No even one that is enough to tire me so that I sleep throughout the night. So here I sit at three a.m. wide awake and doing laundry. I miss my routine. I miss being able to go the whole day being active enough to really accomplish something, or finish a chore to completion without having to sit and stop several times. 

Retirement sucks! I don't like it. I was never one to look forward to it. My plan was to work until I was 72 and then retire. I am not sure what the law is now, but at the time of my planning, they stopped taking SS out of your wages, and you could collect your SS check without penalties. So if I decided to take a temporary job after 72, there would be no penalties. I wanted to do volunteer work with the Boston Symphony and Boston Ballet when I finally retired. That way I would be able to attend all their performances for free. But I got hit with several serious health problems all at the same time. So much for my plans for retirement. Instead of going to the ballet, I was going to the operating room. Instead of listening to a symphony, I was hearing my instructions for my next surgery. 

Back to my needlework. I am wide awake.


----------



## cara

Addie,
it's always sad if plans don't work as you wanted, but unfortunately that's life...

Here in G it's already middle of the morning, Frank is under the shower (he arrived around half eleven the night) and then we have to see what we do...
maybe visit the market or any other nice things.
None of our friends is in town this weekend, must be some sort of travel weekend - so we will enjoy the time for us ;o)


----------



## Addie

cara said:


> Addie,
> it's always sad if plans don't work as you wanted, but unfortunately that's life...
> 
> Here in G it's already middle of the morning, Frank is under the shower (he arrived around half eleven the night) and then we have to see what we do...
> maybe visit the market or any other nice things.
> None of our friends is in town this weekend, must be some sort of travel weekend - so we will enjoy the time for us ;o)



Cara, I really shouldn't complain. One of my most serious health problems was a very large ulcer on my leg. I had no circulation at all. Every doctor that looked at it the first words that came out of their mouth, is "This leg needs to be amputated immediately." They all knew that to solve the problem was to solve the circulation problem first. I finally smartened up and changed hospitals. Within two weeks of seeing my new doctor, the circulation problem was solved and my leg started to heal on its own. But they knew that it would be a months long process. So the plastic surgeon cleared her schedule and took me to the OR the next day and put a graft on it. Today I still have my leg. I told her all I wanted to do was to be able to dance five steps with my son at his wedding. 

I danced with my son, the DJ, all male relatives, and any other male in the room. The next day I couldn't even move my leg. I spent the day in bed. The muscles were so sore. They hadn't been used for more than a year. 

Every so often my leg will ache and my mantra is "I hate my leg, I hate my leg, I hate my leg. I still have my leg. Thank you God and Dr. Miller." 

I may hate retirement, but I still have my leg. And I can run with it, dance and do a lot of things I couldn't when it was a wide open festering sore. :I love my leg! angel:


----------



## cara

Addie,
you are right, you must make the best of it, it could always always get worse..
We are still alive and can live a good life - what more do we want?


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> I'm writing a little poem about my precious Betta. I miss her, and I know she is just a fish, but to me she wasn't just a fish. She was a sweet soul who always watched me at the computer.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I'm writing about her and missing her and feeling very sad.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Nothing silly about it, Cat.  Bettas are beautiful.  They usually live 2 to 4 years.  Most sold as pets are boys, the females don't have the lovely colors and elegant fins and tails.  And two males can't share the same dwelling, that's why they're also known as Siamese Fighting fish.

I have some nice ground chuck that expires today, so will make up a big batch of chili.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> I'm writing a little poem about my precious Betta. I miss her, and I know she is just a fish, but to me she wasn't just a fish. She was a sweet soul who always watched me at the computer.
> 
> It sounds silly, but I'm writing about her and missing her and feeling very sad.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I'm sorry you lost your Betta, Cat. I hope you have a better day today.


----------



## Katie H

Good day to stay indoors here today.  Cold, cloudy and quite windy.  A the moment I'm sitting on the sofa watching the birds enjoy the seed feeder and the suet cage.  They're both very busy places.  The birdies really LOVE the homemade suet I give them.  I only have two cakes left.  Looks like I'm going to have to make more soon if the weather continues to be this cold.

I just looked out the kitchen window and the feeder and suet cage there are both doing a brisk business, too.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well this morning I ventured out in a blizzard to attend the Winter Antiques Show!  I found this plate from the Queens Jubilee in 1887.  I think it will end up hanging in the kitchen with the rest of my dusty treasures.  I have been googling to find more information about the event.  I'm always curious about how these things travel so far from home!  It makes me think of an old movie called "The Yellow Rolls Royce" about the many lives of an automobile!  It doesn't take much to amuse me!


----------



## pacanis

Poor ox 
Nothing like a plate that has a picture of dinner on it


----------



## Addie

What a great find! I would hang it where it can be seen as soon as you walk into the kitchen. I deserves a place of honor. 

I didn't have the noon news on today, so I went to look out the window. We are having a really heavy snowfall. Today is "clean the kitchen" day. I am expecting The Pirate to come today. We always watch Downton Abby together. I have some chores for him to do also.


----------



## Andy M.

I just got back from the grocery store for our 'weekly' shopping.  It was showing like mad and was very slippery.  By the time I got home, there was about 4-5 inches of snow on the ground.  there was supposed to be just a dusting where I live with nothing but rain in Boston.

Meanwhile, SO is out and about with her sister visiting their brother in the hospital.  I'm concerned about her drive home.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the store a little while ago, too.
I had to go into the animal hospital to pick up Pierce's script for the seizures he just started (as far as I know) having, so stopped at the store on my way home. I was just going to stop at the meat market, but they were closed for vacation, so I stopped at Giant Eagle and spent more than I intended.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I just got back from the grocery store for our 'weekly' shopping.  It was showing like mad and was very slippery.  By the time I got home, there was about 4-5 inches of snow on the ground.  there was supposed to be just a dusting where I live with nothing but rain in Boston.
> 
> Meanwhile, SO is out and about with her sister visiting their brother in the hospital.  I'm concerned about her drive home.



Andy, we are getting a really heavy snowfall just like you. No rain. If they are visiting a hospital in Boston, she is going to have a very slow drive home. The snow is coming down so hard, I can hardly see the houses across the street.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just got back from the store a little while ago, too.
> I had to go into the animal hospital to pick up Pierce's script for the seizures he just started (as far as I know) having, so stopped at the store on my way home. I was just going to stop at the meat market, but they were closed for vacation, so I stopped at Giant Eagle and spent more than I intended.



Yeah, I went out for butter, kleenex and Shrek's supplement last night and spent way more than I intended.  I got a new pair of shoes out of it, though.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I went out for butter, kleenex and Shrek's supplement last night and spent way more than I intended. I got a new pair of shoes out of it, though.


 
Same store?
Costco?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Same store?
> Costco?



Costco and two Walmarts...as the supplement is popular and hard to find in just one place.  I ended up with all sorts of things.


----------



## Dawgluver

Went out to pick up the mail, we got about an inch of snow that covered up the ice.  Gave a whole new meaning to slip sliding away.  I'm gonna have to put on the Yak Traks, it's a real surprise with every step.  

Please be careful out there!


----------



## LPBeier

I am going through cruise info - it looks like we are finally going to take the "plunge" this year.  We are hoping to get something that is Vancouver to Vancouver so I don't have to deal with planes, hotels, etc.  We can settle in our room for 7 to 10 days and relax.

We are looking at mid September, and so far the best choices are a 7 day to Alaska and a 10 day down the West Coast to San Francisco, LA and back. 

This may or may not delay my going to the east coast this spring to see my nephew and his wife in Toronto and then go to Boston to research my family tree.  Again, it has a lot to do with how well I will travel.

Anyway, the cruise research is exciting!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds fun LP!

I'm considering if I should go for my walk before or after I shower...I wish the rehab gym was open on the weekends.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I am going through cruise info - it looks like we are finally going to take the "plunge" this year.  We are hoping to get something that is Vancouver to Vancouver so I don't have to deal with planes, hotels, etc.  We can settle in our room for 7 to 10 days and relax.
> 
> We are looking at mid September, and so far the best choices are a 7 day to Alaska and a 10 day down the West Coast to San Francisco, LA and back.
> 
> This may or may not delay my going to the east coast this spring to see my nephew and his wife in Toronto and then go to Boston to research my family tree.  Again, it has a lot to do with how well I will travel.
> 
> Anyway, the cruise research is exciting!



Everyone I've talked to who's taken it has raved about the Alaska cruise.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds fun LP!
> 
> I'm considering if I should go for my walk before or after I shower...I wish the rehab gym was open on the weekends.



Why don't you and Shrek come up to Vancouver and we can sneak you into our room - I have to have an outside cabin of fair size because of my claustrophobia and if we take the 10 day, the one we picked has a sofa bed in it - no one would notice a couple of ogres running around the ship!  

As for showering before or after your walk, I love to get my walk out of the way first thing, have a nice hot shower and then get ready for the day, even though it is half over by this time!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Everyone I've talked to who's taken it has raved about the Alaska cruise.



I'm just worried about weather in the middle of September - cold, rainy and also rough seas.  I don't get seasick, but strangely enough the vibrations bother my knee replacement quite seriously.  I have had it on the ferries to Vancouver Island a few times.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Why don't you and Shrek come up to Vancouver and we can sneak you into our room - I have to have an outside cabin of fair size because of my claustrophobia and if we take the 10 day, the one we picked has a sofa bed in it - no one would notice a couple of ogres running around the ship!



LOL!!!  I bet they would notice us...depends on when you are going and if I can get the time off.  My bosses are going to consider this a vacation for me...even though it is really sick time.  I'll be on the bottom of the first choice vacation list.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ...We are looking at mid September, and so far the best choices are a 7 day to Alaska and a 10 day down the West Coast to San Francisco, LA and back...




I recommend San Francisco.  It's my favorite city other than Boston and is a pleasure to visit.  Great foods and sights.  You'd have a ball.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!! I bet they would notice us...depends on when you are going and if I can get the time off. My bosses are going to consider this a vacation for me...even though it is really sick time. I'll be on the bottom of the first choice vacation list.


We have to go in September - both cruises leave around the 15th. The West coast one is a repositioning cruise which is why it is cheap and 10 days.  

I have switched to my notebook... Monkey was snooping under my desk and turned off mu UPS, shutting down my new PC. Violet is so scared of the beeping noise that only one beep set her off so I had to grab her "thunder shirt" and get her to the other end of the house. The shirt really does calm her down if you get it on quick enough. I can't reach the UPS so I will be on this one until TB gets home.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I recommend San Francisco. It's my favorite city other than Boston and is a pleasure to visit. Great foods and sights. You'd have a ball.


Andy, San Francisco is my favourite City too (I can't wait to see Boston) and I can't wait to share it with TB. The cruise actually stops there overnight and you can take tours or do your own thing which we would do.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

LPBeier said:


> I am going through cruise info - it looks like we are finally going to take the "plunge" this year.  We are hoping to get something that is Vancouver to Vancouver so I don't have to deal with planes, hotels, etc.  We can settle in our room for 7 to 10 days and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> We are looking at mid September, and so far the best choices are a 7 day to Alaska and a 10 day down the West Coast to San Francisco, LA and back.
> 
> 
> 
> This may or may not delay my going to the east coast this spring to see my nephew and his wife in Toronto and then go to Boston to research my family tree.  Again, it has a lot to do with how well I will travel.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, the cruise research is exciting!




Alaska is wonderful! My husband and I went in 2012 for our 10 year, and we loved it! 


Everything will be ok in the end. If it's not ok, it's not the end.


----------



## bakechef

LPBeier said:


> I'm just worried about weather in the middle of September - cold, rainy and also rough seas.  I don't get seasick, but strangely enough the vibrations bother my knee replacement quite seriously.  I have had it on the ferries to Vancouver Island a few times.



Get a midship cabin.  Least dramatic movement, least amount of engine vibration (although most ships are quite smooth now, even in the rear of the ship).  These will also be close to elevators.  These ships have stabilizers too which you won't often find on a ferry.

I've been in rough seas on a cruise ship and they were soooo much more pleasant than rough seas on a ferry!


----------



## cara

cara said:


> It's 11pm and I'm waiting for Frank to come back home from Italy.
> He still hasn't found a flat yet and don't want to stay in the hotel over the weekend, so he decided to come home again.
> 9h drive to be here until sunday noon... but I'm glad he's coming



and now he's gone again...


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!  I bet they would notice us...depends on when you are going and if I can get the time off.  My bosses are going to consider this a vacation for me...even though it is really sick time.  I'll be on the bottom of the first choice vacation list.




That is so wrong!  How would they like to go into the hospital for surgery for their vacation!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> That is so wrong!  How would they like to go into the hospital for surgery for their vacation!



The Administrator thinks I'm malingering staying out for a month.  For people who are in healthcare, they are amazingly shortsighted when it comes to their employees.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Administrator thinks I'm malingering staying out for a month.  For people who are in healthcare, they are amazingly shortsighted when it comes to their employees.



I'm amazed at that.  Where I worked, you could not come back early if you wanted to. You were locked out.  You could not even get into the building unless you had a release from your doctor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I'm amazed at that.  Where I worked, you could not come back early if you wanted to. You were locked out.  You could not even get into the building unless you had a release from your doctor.



I have to be released  by the doctor, but the admin thinks one month is too long for abdominal surgery.  She isn't the brightest bulb in the batch.

I proved to myself yesterday that I need just a bit more rest and strengthening before I go back to work.  Two hours cleaning the kitchen and I was wiped out.  I'm still feeling a bit weak by the end of the day, but not sleeping well either, since I've been napping during the day. I need to get back on a regular schedule...I have less than two weeks.

Mentally, I am ready to be at work.


----------



## pacanis

My buddy next door has been home for over a month now due to knee surgery. Like he says, he'll find out how important he is at work when he's healed.
When I had sinus surgery I recovered at work. When I had hernia surgeries they told me to take some time off, so I did and started another career, lol. One of my old bosses actually stopped over a month ago and asked if I could come in on a part time basis... it's been 14 years... I don't think so, lol.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> My buddy next door has been home for over a month now due to knee surgery. Like he says, he'll find out how important he is at work when he's healed.
> When I had sinus surgery I recovered at work. When I had hernia surgeries they told me to take some time off, so I did and started another career, lol. One of my old bosses actually stopped over a month ago and asked if I could come in on a part time basis... it's been 14 years... I don't think so, lol.





That's quite a compliment that your old boss wants you back after 14 years!!!


----------



## LPBeier

My surgery has me in and out of the hospital in a few hours, but the surgeon wants me on "light duty" for 4 - 6 weeks.  little does he know I'm on it 24/7/365.


----------



## pacanis

It struck me as very odd, Andy.
I imagine them going none-union he has a problem finding someone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had to have Shrek take me to work on the Monday after surgery so I could access my computer and e-mail. I had to find the Medicare calendar templates and resend them to the two in my office.  They had deleted them thinking they were not important.  I got a couple more calls like that, Shrek finally told them to get lost, I was on sick leave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> My surgery has me in and out of the hospital in a few hours, but the surgeon wants me on "light duty" for 4 - 6 weeks.  little does he know I'm on it 24/7/365.



Since my "4 weeks" was for the Robotic surgery and I ended up having it AND the open surgery, I could need 2 more weeks...I'll see how I feel.


----------



## pacanis

I'm trying to decide what I want for dinner while watching all the "Championship Sunday" hype.
This is the first year I remember them turning the conference championship games into games that were bigger than the Super Bowl itself. Championship Sunday? Championship Wednesday media day? Give me a break. Good going Goodell.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I'm trying to decide what I want for dinner while watching all the "Championship Sunday" hype.
> This is the first year I remember them turning the conference championship games into games that were bigger than the Super Bowl itself. Championship Sunday? Championship Wednesday media day? Give me a break. Good going Goodell.



I haven't turned on the TV today.  

Getting ready for my grandson this afternoon.  He and I are watching the game this afternoon.  If he tires of that, SO gets him.  I have him today, all day tomorrow plus Tuesday and Wednesday afternoons.  He'll be sick of Grampy by the time he goes home on Wednesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching There's a Lion Under My Bed! #FiestaMovement - YouTube


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to be released  by the doctor, but the admin thinks one month is too long for abdominal surgery.  She isn't the brightest bulb in the batch.
> 
> I proved to myself yesterday that I need just a bit more rest and strengthening before I go back to work.  Two hours cleaning the kitchen and I was wiped out.  I'm still feeling a bit weak by the end of the day, but not sleeping well either, since I've been napping during the day. I need to get back on a regular schedule...I have less than two weeks.
> 
> Mentally, I am ready to be at work.




I know that as soon as you start feeling better you think you ARE better, but the doctor knows best how much time it generally takes before you are ready to put in a full day's work.  They should not take away your option of a first choice vacation, IMO, which doesn't count for anything.  LOL


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I'm trying to decide what I want for dinner while watching all the "Championship Sunday" hype.
> This is the first year I remember them turning the conference championship games into games that were bigger than the Super Bowl itself. Championship Sunday? Championship Wednesday media day? Give me a break. Good going Goodell.



Imagine living in the city of one of the teams. Ridiculous 24/7 coverage. So who ever wins, then comes the Pro Bowl. Of course they aren't going to send their very best players and we have to listen to who they will send. 

I tune in to our local news. There is an Amber Alert. So when do we get to hear about it? More than 15 minutes into the broadcast. First we have the weather, not only for that day, but for the day of the game. And then for the Championship game.  The newscasters, the weather person, the traffic person. the sports folks all manage to talk about how their job of reporting is affected by this one most important game in the world. Ad Nauseum.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the link PF. That was cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the link PF. That was cool.



You're welcome.  I've been watching his Lion videos all day.  Sounds like something I would love doing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I know that as soon as you start feeling better you think you ARE better, but the doctor knows best how much time it generally takes before you are ready to put in a full day's work.  They should not take away your option of a first choice vacation, IMO, which doesn't count for anything.  LOL



I'm going to try and stay out, wandering stores for three hours today, see if I can handle it.  I already did my 45 minute walk this morning.

Off to The Good Food Store...see if I can find a weird veggie to try and if anything sounds good for dinner.


----------



## pacanis

Denver has deferred? 
Do they think they are going to be behind after two quarters? hmmm...


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Denver has deferred?
> Do they think they are going to be behind after two quarters? hmmm...



The Pirate says "Absolutely!"


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Denver has deferred?
> Do they think they are going to be behind after two quarters? hmmm...




The Pats always defer the opening coin toss too.  I think the logic is you have the opportunity to have the ball for two consecutive possessions at the end of the first half and the beginning of the second half.  That could result in two consecutive scores.


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> Denver has deferred?
> Do they think they are going to be behind after two quarters? hmmm...



Pacanis; I have a question for you. I just found what looks like an empty gun shell. It is very tiny and brass colored. On the bottom it says REM. Does that mean it is a Remington? Thanks, JoAnn


----------



## pacanis

Yes it does, JoAnn.
Most of the modern ammo makers stamp their abbreviated name on the bottom.


----------



## pacanis

The talent difference is very evident in this game, Andy. 
And Denver's D line is too much for NE.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> The talent difference is very evident in this game, Andy.
> And Denver's D line is too much for NE.



Yup.  And since we lost our #1 D-Back, Manning is having a field day.  I have been looking forward to a Super Bowl party in Aruba.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Yup.  And since we lost our #1 D-Back, Manning is having a field day.  I have been looking forward to a Super Bowl party in Aruba.



The Patriots lost.  The football season is officially over.  Just a few odds and ends to clean up in two weeks.

Welcome to the official start of the Boston Red Sox Season.

Mark your calendars.  Saturday, February 8th is TRUCK DAY!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...I have been looking forward to a Super Bowl party in Aruba.


Well, at least you still have Aruba.


----------



## JoAnn L.

pacanis said:


> Yes it does, JoAnn.
> Most of the modern ammo makers stamp their abbreviated name on the bottom.



Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> The Patriots lost. The football season is officially over. Just a few odds and ends to clean up in two weeks.
> 
> Welcome to the official start of the Boston Red Sox Season.
> 
> Mark your calendars. Saturday, February 8th is TRUCK DAY!!!


 
Did you ever see the movie Fever Pitch?
If you haven't you should.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Did you ever see the movie Fever Pitch?
> If you haven't you should.



I saw it and enjoyed it.  

Talk about dumb luck, the first time the Sox win the World Series in 86 years, a movie is being made about their season.  Then they go on to win, giving the movie the perfect ending.

For Christmas, SO gave me a multi Blue Ray set for this past Red Sox season ending with the WS win.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I saw it and enjoyed it.
> 
> Talk about dumb luck, the first time the Sox win the World Series in 86 years, a movie is being made about their season. Then they go on to win, giving the movie the perfect ending.
> 
> For Christmas, SO gave me a multi Blue Ray set for this past Red Sox season ending with the WS win.


 
Now that's some good trivia. I didn't know the movie was made while it was actually happening. I first saw it several years later.
And I had no idea championship sports seasons were on BR. Amazing.


----------



## LPBeier

TB just got home and we were on our way to dinner, but it looks like we will be making a stop at the ER first....for him this time.  He stopped for gas and there was a sharp piece of metal on the nozzle which ripped a large gash in his hand.  The station attendant was very upset and said he will have the manager call us.  He also put the pump out of service.

Thankfully the station is just around the corner so TB was able to make it home with a tight bandage the attendant put on.  I will be driving to the hospital.

The station is very good and I am sure they will make it right.  I just hope there is no damage in the hand.  Well, must go.  He is ready now.


----------



## taxlady

Yikes LP! I hope TB's hand heals quickly and completely.


----------



## pacanis

Wow. Talk about a streak of bad luck!
I don't even know how that could happen.


----------



## taxlady

I've been fighting with my oven. This has happened before. Its a 25 year old stove with old-fashioned dials, but has a "feature" where it can go into automatic cooking mode, with no indication it has done so. Then it can decide to just use its "keep warm" setting, no mater WHAT temperature you set the stove for. Good thing we still have the manual. Turns out you just have to push in the stop timer button to put it back in normal mode. Which usually only takes us 3 or 4 days to remember, every time the "stove breaks".

This was the problem when I made the pita pizza.


----------



## pacanis

Sounds likie your oven has a mind of its own. Like my Jeeps climate control.

I am sitting here wishing I had vodka and kahlua. 
I've never been a big dessert eater, but after a really good meal I liked an after dinner Black Russian. And every aspect of tonight's dinner has my endorphines buzzing. I may have to make do with a hot chocolate... not the same.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I've been fighting with my oven. This has happened before. Its a 25 year old stove with old-fashioned dials, but has a "feature" where it can go into automatic cooking mode, with no indication it has done so. Then it can decide to just use its "keep warm" setting, no mater WHAT temperature you set the stove for. Good thing we still have the manual. Turns out you just have to push in the stop timer button to put it back in normal mode. Which usually only takes us 3 or 4 days to remember, every time the "stove breaks".
> 
> This was the problem when I made the pita pizza.



Sounds like my internal temp controls right now, except there is no reset...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Sounds likie your oven has a mind of its own. Like my Jeeps climate control.
> 
> I am sitting here wishing I had vodka and kahlua.
> I've never been a big dessert eater, but after a really good meal I liked an after dinner Black Russian. And every aspect of tonight's dinner has my endorphines buzzing. I may have to make do with a hot chocolate... not the same.



Hmmmm...Shrek was looking for vermouth for a martini...must be something in the air!  Hate to tell him but that bottle of gin is probably 8 years old...


----------



## pacanis

I ran out of vermouth a couple nights ago. When I made Harry's buccatini and prawns. My goto white wine.


----------



## taxlady

I think the ultimate dessert cocktail is a Brandy Alexander. 1 part brandy, 1 part creme de cacao, 2 parts cream (the heavier the cream, the better it tastes). I might just make us some.


----------



## pacanis

I've heard of it, but I've never had it.
Make me one, too. It sounds delicious.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I've heard of it, but I've never had it.
> Make me one, too. It sounds delicious.


It is delicious. I'm drinking yours right now.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> It is delicious. I'm drinking yours right now.


 
Thanks 
I'll think of you the next time I press the button on my Keurig and make another hot chocolate


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dessert = Bosc Pear and English Breakfast Tea


----------



## Andy M.

We have our grandson overnight.  After dinner I told him I had made a special dessert cake that wasn't chocolate (the only cake he would eat).  I told him it was a white cake soaked in melted vanilla ice cream and then frosted (with whipped cream which he hates).

He reluctantly agreed to taste it and opened his mouth with great apprehension so I could put in a forkful.  The expressions on his face were priceless.  Then he swallowed and proclaimed, "Oh, my god, this is so delicious!"  Of course, he got a big piece for dessert and ate it all.

This kid is really good for my ego.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good, he's getting to the age where you can override some previous teaching.  He's going to trust you the next time you tell him something is good.  Great job, Grampy!


----------



## taxlady

I love it Andy. What kind of cake was it?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Good, he's getting to the age where you can override some previous teaching.  He's going to trust you the next time you tell him something is good.  Great job, Grampy!



He ate some of my quick chocolate cake  with ganache topping before Christmas and said I was the best cake baker ever.  The myth grows.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> .....Mark your calendars.  Saturday, February 8th is TRUCK DAY!!!


I don't know when the trucks roll for the Tribe, but I do know that pitchers and catchers report on Feb. 11th. Many years it was Feb. 14th - I considered it the Indians' Valentine's Day gift to moi.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> TB just got home and we were on our way to dinner, but it looks like we will be making a stop at the ER first....for him this time....



Oh LP, if it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't have any luck at all!  Hopes and prayers that TB's hand is fine and that the station fixes the problem so this doesn't happen again.

Did you guys make it to dinner? Hope so since you were looking forward to it. Unless TB didn't want you cutting up his food...


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Wow. Talk about a streak of bad luck!
> I don't even know how that could happen.


Apparently it was sabotage. The owner of the service station called me on my cell at the hospital. Hue said he examined the nozzle and someone had wrapped a piece of metal with a sharp edge on the nozzle but it wasn't quite visible. He is very upset and is basically going to give TB free gas for a few months and cover any out of pocket expenses which there shouldn't be as the meds are covered on his work plan and he won't need to take time off work. 

He got five stitches in his hand just above the thumb, a tetanus shot, antibiotics and pain killers. He is sleeping now.

Tomorrow he has to give a statement to the police, but he doesn't really know anything. The attendant said it had been quiet and no one used the pump for awhile before TB. The attendant is in the clear because of cameras on the booth but there aren't any on the pumps.

Just a week ago a hockey mom who went outside the rink for a cigarette was murdered for the smokes and $32 in her purse. This was very close to the gas station. Our neighbourhood is becoming really dangerous.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh LP, if it wasn't for bad luck you wouldn't have any luck at all!  Hopes and prayers that TB's hand is fine and that the station fixes the problem so this doesn't happen again.
> 
> Did you guys make it to dinner? Hope so since you were looking forward to it. Unless TB didn't want you cutting up his food...


Yes, I wanted to come straight home, but he insisted. And yes, I had to cut his chicken for him. I hate that this happened, but with driving, helping him change and eat it felt good to be on the giving end for a change.

He has two days off to rest up.


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Apparently it was sabotage. The owner of the service station called me on my cell at the hospital. Hue said he examined the nozzle and someone had wrapped a piece of metal with a sharp edge on the nozzle but it wasn't quite visible. He is very upset and is basically going to give TB free gas for a few months and cover any out of pocket expenses which there shouldn't be as the meds are covered on his work plan and he won't need to take time off work.
> 
> He got five stitches in his hand just above the thumb, a tetanus shot, antibiotics and pain killers. He is sleeping now.
> 
> Tomorrow he has to give a statement to the police, but he doesn't really know anything. The attendant said it had been quiet and no one used the pump for awhile before TB. The attendant is in the clear because of cameras on the booth but there aren't any on the pumps.
> 
> Just a week ago a hockey mom who went outside the rink for a cigarette was murdered for the smokes and $32 in her purse. This was very close to the gas station. Our neighbourhood is becoming really dangerous.


 
Geez, I was thinking the only way that could happen is if someone messed with the nozzle. Too bad the cameras weren't facing the pumps.


----------



## cara

I wonder what kind of people have such ideas.... 
Hope TB will be well soon!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone.  TB had a good sleep and his hand is feeling better.  He is so lucky that it didn't do any real damage as it was a deep cut.  He should not lose any movement, though the doctor said he was lucky.

The police came and took his statement and said they do not have a motive or any leads.  

The reason the cameras were only on the booth and not the pumps is that the pumps are self serve by credit card or pre-pay only and the booth carries the cash.  So the likelyhood of something happening at the pumps was minimal...until now.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching There's a Lion Under My Bed! #FiestaMovement - YouTube



Thank you. That is a delightful piece to watch.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The Patriots lost.  The football season is officially over.  Just a few odds and ends to clean up in two weeks.
> 
> Welcome to the official start of the Boston Red Sox Season.
> 
> Mark your calendars.  Saturday, February 8th is TRUCK DAY!!!



Please bring me up to speed (pun intended). What is Truck Day?


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Thank you. That is a delightful piece to watch.



I agree!


----------



## LPBeier

Because of the recent murder in our area and the town meetings about safety, TB's experience at the gas station has made it to the press.  The station attendant and owner were interviewed but we asked that TB's name be left out of it because of his current job and he used to work with a few of the recovery houses in the area.

The public is screaming for several of the deregulated recovery houses to be shut down because they figure that is the problem.  However, we know that if they close them, the people will just be on the streets and the problems will be worse.  

The big cause is that the previous "bad" part of town is being cleaned up so the riff-raff are moving south into our community.  

We know this wasn't a targeted attack on TB, but if he was to be identified, it might cause more problems than it is worth.  A lot of those guys he worked with confided in him and if he were to appear on the "other" side, that could undo any good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's just terrible LP, I hope TB is better and in not too much pain.  Good plan, keeping him out of the media coverage.


----------



## pacanis

I'm glad it made the news.  It gives other people a warning.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Please bring me up to speed (pun intended). What is Truck Day?




Truck Day is the day the Red Sox equipment truck leaves Fenway Park for the spring training facility in Florida (Jet Blue Park).  Not long after, pitchers and catchers report to spring training followed by the rest of the team and the fun begins.

It's kind of a hokey fabricated event but for me it's the start of another baseball season and I love watching, reading about, calculating statistics for and listening to sports radio on the subject of the Boston Red Sox.  

I have to go change the wallpaper on my laptop from the Patriots logo to the Red Sox logo.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Truck Day is the day the Red Sox equipment truck leaves Fenway Park for the spring training facility in Florida (Jet Blue Park).  Not long after, pitchers and catchers report to spring training followed by the rest of the team and the fun begins.
> 
> It's kind of a hokey fabricated event but for me it's the start of another baseball season and I love watching, reading about, calculating statistics for and listening to sports radio on the subject of the Boston Red Sox.
> 
> I have to go change the wallpaper on my laptop from the Patriots logo to the Red Sox logo.



Thank you. And I have to change my g'son's pic from #12 Brady shirt to one of him with the Green Monster for my wall paper.


----------



## LPBeier

I really feel for you both that the Patriots lost.  But it would have been difficult for me to watch them against the Seahawks.  I wouldn't know which side to cheer for.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Because of the recent murder in our area and the town meetings about safety, TB's experience at the gas station has made it to the press.  The station attendant and owner were interviewed but we asked that TB's name be left out of it because of his current job and he used to work with a few of the recovery houses in the area.
> 
> The public is screaming for several of the deregulated recovery houses to be shut down because they figure that is the problem.  However, we know that if they close them, the people will just be on the streets and the problems will be worse.
> 
> The big cause is that the previous "bad" part of town is being cleaned up so the riff-raff are moving south into our community.
> 
> We know this wasn't a targeted attack on TB, but if he was to be identified, it might cause more problems than it is worth.  A lot of those guys he worked with confided in him and if he were to appear on the "other" side, that could undo any good.



LP, I can see TB's side very clearly. When Poo was doing paramedic work, he was called to a bad accident that involved a very violent police chase. He was inside of the vehicle treating the patient, when the local news stuck a microphone in the car and wanted to interview my son and the patient. Poo let out a stream of language that would have made not only truck drivers blush but long shore men also. Of course, they couldn't use the piece on the news that night. When I asked Poo about it, he said that Patient Confidentiality was uppermost and he certainly didn't want his face plastered all over the TV. What if the patient was being chased by his enemies and his actions saved his life? They would be coming not only after him but his patient trying to get another shot at him. You cannot violate that trust ever!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I really feel for you both that the Patriots lost.  But it would have been difficult for me to watch them against the Seahawks.  I wouldn't know which side to cheer for.



That is easy. How many friends do you have in Seattle and how many Patriot friends here?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek said at the beginning of the season it would be the Seahawks and the Broncos in the Super Bowl...Ogres Rule!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> That is easy. How many friends do you have in Seattle and how many Patriot friends here?



Since we are just 3 hours away from Seattle, I actually have quite a few friends there.  In fact a long time family friend has invited us down for the Superbowl.  It used to be a tradition.  She and her husband would come here for the Grey Cup (Canadian Football Championship) and our family would go there.  Now my parents and her hubby are gone and we have not gotten together for years.  TB has taken the day off, but it is because I am giving a talk at a workshop and we wouldn't be done in time to go.  We will watch the game at home.


----------



## Somebunny

Addie said:


> That is easy. How many friends do you have in Seattle and how many Patriot friends here?




Addie, there are more than a few Seahawks fans here....the 12th man just prefers to make noise at the stadium!


----------



## Somebunny

I am making a huge pot of Mulligatawny.
It smells awesome.  Yumm!


----------



## CarolPa

We were rooting for the Pats in that game...me because of the Pats fans here, DH because he doesn't like Manning.  LOL  Sorry they lost.  I have no preference for the Super Bowl since I am not familiar with either of these teams.


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Addie, there are more than a few Seahawks fans here....the 12th man just prefers to make noise at the stadium!



It is like Regina Roughriders....except in Canada it is the 13th man as we have one more player and one less down (3) in our football!  I am from Regina and have always been a roughie fan (you always are).  I will cheer for BC only if they aren't playing my team.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> That is easy. How many friends do you have in Seattle and how many Patriot friends here?





LPBeier said:


> Since we are just 3 hours away from Seattle, I actually have quite a few friends there..


As far as I'm concerned LP, one real-life, flesh-and-blood friend who is a Seahawks fan definitely trumps any number of internet-only friends no matter what their team allegiance might be. Much as we all might love and worry about you, we're all vapor compared to one, single, huggable friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> As far as I'm concerned LP, one real-life, flesh-and-blood friend who is a Seahawks fan definitely trumps any number of internet-only friends no matter what their team allegiance might be. Much as we all might love and worry about you, we're all vapor compared to one, single, huggable friend.



+1

I had my second sick leave visitor today since my surgery...Shrek doesn't count...my ex-boss stopped by to see how I was doing.  Much as I love you guys, getting a real hug makes a huge difference.


----------



## LPBeier

CG and PF, you are so right about "in the flesh" friends.  However, most of my local friends live 20 minutes to a half hour away and have their own lives.  Because in the winter I don't get out much on my own, I have to rely on them coming to me and we go out for Tim Horton's or Starbucks.  I have my neighbour and her daughter who lives on the other side and they are great.  The daughter helps me out around the house and I sometimes watch HER daughter who is 9, after school.  Well I basically watch her playing with the animals, which is great for me.

But even my best friend we end up emailing more than talking or seeing each other.  The time I took away from DC last year to concentrate on my "in the flesh" friends and family didn't prove very fruitful in that way and when I heard about Ma's (Kadesma) passing I was devestated and needed to be with the people who "knew" her.  We had a good relationship even though we never met.  We spoke on the phone, sent cards and letters, and acted like a real life mother and daughter.  Yes, there is nothing better than real life, but I wouldn't sell virtual friendships short either!


----------



## taxlady

Well said LP.

A lot of my "in the flesh" friends are almost as virtual as you guys I "see" them on FaceBook lots more than in person. I live in the 'burbs and most of them live in the city. Very few have cars, so it's almost always up to me to visit them.


----------



## Addie

One of my virtual friends has turned into an "in the flesh" friend. She lives in Georgia and I have spent several visits to her home during the holidays. Her father ( who I adore) always includes me in his Christmas letter to his family that still lives in Canada. They have no idea who I am, but to him I am 'family.' Every time I go down there, I know I am going to make that Hershey's Chocolate Cake for him. And if I am up to it, fresh baked cinnamon rolls for his breakfast the next morning. He is in his mid 90's and is willing to sleep on the couch so he can be there when the rolls come out of the oven in the morning. 

One time when we all were at the cottage at the lake, he told me "Addie this is your chair." And he led me to the most comfortable chair in the room. My girlfriend told me later that, that chair was her mother's and he never lets anyone sit in it. 

All this because we both just happened to belong to the old Food Network forum. When that closed down, we continued our friendship from a virtual to an "in flesh."


----------



## taxlady

I just baked some banana bread muffins. I got out all the cold ingredients before making supper, so they could come to room temperature. I cracked the egg and it was one of the hard boiled ones.  I had to use a cold one from the fridge. Then, I dumped the walnuts into the flour mix *before chopping them*.  I had to fish them out of the flour and chop them. An awful lot of flour stuck to them. I also baked them a little bit too long, so some of them are kinda dark on the bottoms and sides. They still taste good. 

I don't think I better try to do anything important. I also better remember to eat that hard boiled egg tomorrow. I wrapped it in cling wrap. At least I didn't burn myself on the oven or muffin tins.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I just baked some banana bread muffins. I got out all the cold ingredients before making supper, so they could come to room temperature. I cracked the egg and it was one of the hard boiled ones.  I had to use a cold one from the fridge. Then, I dumped the walnuts into the flour mix before chopping them.  I had to fish them out of the flour and chop them. An awful lot of flour stuck to them. I also baked them a little bit too long, so some of them are kinda dark on the bottoms and sides. They still taste good.
> 
> I don't think I better try to do anything important. I also better remember to eat that hard boiled egg tomorrow. I wrapped it in cling wrap. At least I didn't burn myself on the oven or muffin tins.



  You bake like I do, Taxy!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You bake like I do, Taxy!


That hard boiled egg was quite a surprise.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating Sweet Maui Onion Rings (like Funyuns, but for grown-ups) and wondering if I should go into the doc tomorrow or wait till my appointment on Friday.  I have an open area along my incision that should not be there, it stings.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating Sweet Maui Onion Rings (like Funyuns, but for grown-ups) and wondering if I should go into the doc tomorrow or wait till my appointment on Friday.  I have an open area along my incision that should not be there, it stings.



You're a nurse, if someone asked you what they should do what would you tell them (be honest)? Whatever that is, do that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> You're a nurse, if someone asked you what they should do what would you tell them (be honest)? Whatever that is, do that.



LOL!!  Thanks, PAG!

Well, I'm just thinking out loud...it's not infected, but it is not healing correctly.  Not emergent and with proper nursing care, which I can direct Shrek in, we can do the appropriate care (I have the supplies) until Friday.  

Okay, what the heck, may as well make a nurse's day and wander into the office.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  Thanks, PAG!
> 
> Well, I'm just thinking out loud...it's not infected, but it is not healing correctly.  Not emergent and with proper nursing care, which I can direct Shrek in, we can do the appropriate care (I have the supplies) until Friday.
> 
> Okay, what the heck, may as well make a nurse's day and wander into the office.



Gah!  No gut spilling, PF!

Heh, you just wanted an excuse to go into work!  What the heck, best nurses!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  No gut spilling, PF!
> 
> Heh, you just wanted an excuse to go into work!  What the heck, best nurses!



Oh no, I'm walking into the surgeon's office.  I'm not going to work, promise.  I'm close enough to work by doing my certification tests that I put off till now.  So far two tests down with 100% and 90% totals and 7 more tests to go.  Then I get my certification.  I'll be a RAC-CT...exciting, huh?


----------



## CatPat

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> You're a nurse, if someone asked you what they should do what would you tell them (be honest)? Whatever that is, do that.



I think that's very bad, Ogress. Please get this taken care of as soon as possible.

When I had that bad gash on my back, the doctor said for me to watch for things like this and to seek treatment quickly if there was a problem.

I'm very worried about you. Please go as soon as you can to a doctor and have this treated properly. I like you so very much and I don't want anything bad to happen of this, Ogress.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I think that's very bad, Ogress. Please get this taken care of as soon as possible.
> 
> When I had that bad gash on my back, the doctor said for me to watch for things like this and to seek treatment quickly if there was a problem.
> 
> I'm very worried about you. Please go as soon as you can to a doctor and have this treated properly. I like you so very much and I don't want anything bad to happen of this, Ogress.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thank you Cat.  There is no infection.  And I am taking care of it the same way I would take care of a patient at work.    Going to the doctor's office tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, look after yourself.  I am using you as my example for abdominal surgery! 

Well, mine isn't as serious as yours, but I will have to look after myself after too.

Take care and let us know what the doctor says.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Eating Sweet Maui Onion Rings (like Funyuns, but for grown-ups) and wondering if I should go into the doc tomorrow or wait till my appointment on Friday.  I have an open area along my incision that should not be there, it stings.



 Get it checked now. If you were in the hospital working and saw that on a patient, wouldn't you make note of it and treat it? Immediately? The stinging is giving your a message. Listen to it. 

One of two choices. Leave it alone so it can heal from the inside out, or put steri strips on it to close it and keeping it clean in the process. 

You may suggest putting Silverdein on it. The wonder drug for open wounds.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no, I'm walking into the surgeon's office.  I'm not going to work, promise.  I'm close enough to work by doing my certification tests that I put off till now.  So far two tests down with 100% and 90% totals and 7 more tests to go.  Then I get my certification.  I'll be a RAC-CT...exciting, huh?




You get to be Nurse Rachet?  Cool!


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> Truck Day is the day the Red Sox equipment truck leaves Fenway Park for the spring training facility in Florida (Jet Blue Park).



Was playing catch-up on this thread and just read this one.  Andy, the local folks have newly begun a farmer's market in the field just outside the stadium there at Jet Blue Park.  Fresh veggies, baked goods.  Guess we could call it "Truck Farm Day" down here.    When I went this past Monday, there were lots of out-of-state license plates in the parking area, not the least of which were those with Sox decals and such.


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> You get to be Nurse Rachet?  Cool!



Good one, Z! 

I am trying to get up the energy to start my first project for the day - write up my shopping list so I can get out of here before the noon rush at Costco. I have four stores to go to and Costco is the first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wound update: no infection, keeping it clean and letting it heal.  Shrek learned how to take care of it since I can't even see it without a mirror.  The wound care is what I thought it would be and had already started.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> You get to be Nurse Rachet?  Cool!



Yes, I get to legally call myself Nurse Rachet.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, what do the letters actually stand for?  Forgive my not knowing.

Good to hear about your wound being okay as well.


----------



## LPBeier

TB just called from work.  They caught the guy who sabotaged the gas pump and the station owner is pressing charges so TB doesn't need to be involved at all.  This is such a relief!  His hand is still very sore and he is driving with a gloves on so it is protected and not so noticeable.  I am so proud of him through this whole ordeal.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad they caught that guy L.P.! Hopefully anyone who heard about that pump sabotage and had ideas of trying it themselves are now afraid of getting caught themselves. Hope TB's hand stops hurting soon and heals quickly.


----------



## pacanis

That's amazing, LP. How did they catch him without video? Did someone turn him in when it made the news? How old was he. If you don't know call them and ask. lol

Today I started the procedures to "rust blue" a pistol I made. Cold rust bluing is how they used to blue way back when. It is supposed to be more durable and look better, so we'll see.
It's a lengthy procedure and requires a lot of work and care, which is why they don't do it anymore.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> TB just called from work. They caught the guy who sabotaged the gas pump and the station owner is pressing charges so TB doesn't need to be involved at all. This is such a relief! His hand is still very sore and he is driving with a gloves on so it is protected and not so noticeable. I am so proud of him through this whole ordeal.


 
Now that is good news.


----------



## Andy M.

GS is doing his homework as I sit here and monitor his reading.  I happy that I can keep up with his homework as he is now in the first grade.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> PF, what do the letters actually stand for?  Forgive my not knowing.
> 
> Good to hear about your wound being okay as well.



Resident Assessment Coordinator - Certified...it will go after RN - BSN 

PrincessFiona60 RN - BSN, RAC-CT...I'm going to get tired of signing all that


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> That's amazing, LP. How did they catch him without video? Did someone turn him in when it made the news? How old was he. If you don't know call them and ask. lol
> 
> Today I started the procedures to "rust blue" a pistol I made. Cold rust bluing is how they used to blue way back when. It is supposed to be more durable and look better, so we'll see.
> It's a lengthy procedure and requires a lot of work and care, which is why they don't do it anymore.


If you can believe it, he left finger prints on the metal strip - just fragments but enough and he was in their system.  Though she isn't working now with her cancer, that's what my sister does for the RCMP and would have worked on this one!

I haven't heard the motive yet.  We are just glad that it is over for us. TB has given a statement that will be used in court.  As for age, I have no idea, but I believe he must be an adult. I will probably see it on the news.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> TB just called from work.  They caught the guy who sabotaged the gas pump and the station owner is pressing charges so TB doesn't need to be involved at all.  This is such a relief!  His hand is still very sore and he is driving with a gloves on so it is protected and not so noticeable.  I am so proud of him through this whole ordeal.



That's great LP!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> If you can believe it, he left finger prints on the metal strip - just fragments but enough and he was in their system. Though she isn't working now with her cancer, that's what my sister does for the RCMP and would have worked on this one!
> 
> I haven't heard the motive yet. We are just glad that it is over for us. TB has given a statement that will be used in court. As for age, I have no idea, but I believe he must be an adult. I will probably see it on the news.


 
There's your Mounties for ya.
Around here a bunch or cars got broken into and the police didn't even bother to dust for fingerprints because they said there would be too many. You would think the perps' prints would be the top ones. 
And how many prints do you think were on the pump nozzle compared to a car with maybe one driver? (rhetorical)
Damn fine bit of police work


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear the Mounties got their man. :grin:


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> GS is doing his homework as I sit here and monitor his reading.  I happy that I can keep up with his homework as he is now in the first grade.



I still think it is amazing that they give homework in the first grade!  I don't think I got any until grade 4 or 5! And it was mostly reading and practicing math and spelling.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> There's your Mounties for ya.



My sister is a civilian employee but she does photo line-ups, finger-print and photo recognition - sort of like you see on CSI and NCIS but not as glamorous!

My great grandfather (from Quincy, MA) came to Canada when he was 18 and joined the North West Mounted police.  He was with them for 7 years.  Later they became the Royal Canadian Mounted Police and their headquarters (and training center) are in Regina, right behind the school both my father and I graduated from. 

Just a little history!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wound update: no infection, keeping it clean and letting it heal.  Shrek learned how to take care of it since I can't even see it without a mirror.  The wound care is what I thought it would be and had already started.



Excellent, PF!

And, LP, so glad they caught the guy!  Amazing.  RCMP rocks!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Excellent, PF!
> 
> And, LP, so glad they caught the guy!  Amazing.  RCMP rocks!



I just wish they would catch the guy who murdered the hockey Mom outside our rec centre 2 weeks ago.  Our community (Newton in Surrey) has been rocked by the amount of crime lately and this senseless act (for a pack of smokes and $32 dollars in her purse) needs to be solved.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, no one's been doing anything?

I am about to start the arduous task of filling out our passport forms so that we will be ready for Alaska in September, but also, we need them to just cross the border and have procrastinated far too long.

TB's parents are snowbirds and have wanted us to come to their place near Palm Springs for years.  They've even said they would pay for the passports if that's what was stopping us.  It isn't the money, just the forms themselves!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

At Shrek's whim today, it's his 68th birthday...he's not doing anything but playing on guitars and watching TV.  I'm hanging out.


----------



## LPBeier

*happy birthday shrek!!!!!*


----------



## pacanis

I've been working on my pistol all afternoon. I've been doing something 
Actually, 95% of "working" on it consists of looking into the aquarium to see how it's coming along 
And I don't have my passport either, but then I never go anywhere, so why bother?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He says, *"Thanks!"*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A Very Merry Little Birthday to Shrek PF! And what's this "doing things at his whim"? I thought you waited on him hand and foot every day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> A Very Merry Little Birthday to Shrek PF! And what's this "doing things at his whim"? I thought you waited on him hand and foot every day!



Shhhh...you are going to make folks think I spoil him.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Resident Assessment Coordinator - Certified...it will go after RN - BSN
> 
> PrincessFiona60 RN - BSN, RAC-CT...I'm going to get tired of signing all that



I once asked a nurse what the BSN stood for. I got my answer. Bull Sh** Nurse. I didn't press the issue.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy Birthday, Shrek!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I once asked a nurse what the BSN stood for. I got my answer. Bull Sh** Nurse. I didn't press the issue.



I'm happy to tell you it stands for: Bachelor of Science-Nursing.  I worked hard for that title.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I don't want to brag or anything or rub it in or show too much excitement so as the rest of you feel left out and jealous, but

*We Are Going On A Cruise To Alaska September  12 - 19 and Have a Balcony Stateroom With a Sitting Room And Jacuzzi Tub!!! *


----------



## Dawgluver

That sounds fantastic, LP!!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I don't want to brag or anything or rub it in or show too much excitement so as the rest of you feel left out and jealous, but
> 
> *We Are Going On A Cruise To Alaska September  12 - 19 and Have a Balcony Stateroom With a Sitting Room And Jacuzzi Tub!!! *



Awesome!


----------



## pacanis

That sounds like a nice trip.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I don't want to brag or anything or rub it in or show too much excitement so as the rest of you feel left out and jealous, but
> 
> *We Are Going On A Cruise To Alaska September  12 - 19 and Have a Balcony Stateroom With a Sitting Room And Jacuzzi Tub!!! *




That's awesome!!! Hope you guys have a wonderful trip


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> Wow, no one's been doing anything?
> 
> I am about to start the arduous task of filling out our passport forms so that we will be ready for Alaska in September, but also, we need them to just cross the border and have procrastinated far too long.
> 
> TB's parents are snowbirds and have wanted us to come to their place near Palm Springs for years.  They've even said they would pay for the passports if that's what was stopping us.  It isn't the money, just the forms themselves!



Canada post has certain post offices that are also passport offices. I went to ours last year when I had to renew mine. They go over the forms with you to make sure they are correct and send them in. Costs a bit extra. Unless this your first ever passport??


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At Shrek's whim today, it's his 68th birthday...he's not doing anything but playing on guitars and watching TV.  I'm hanging out.



Say Happy Birthday to Herr Shrek.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I don't want to brag or anything or rub it in or show too much excitement so as the rest of you feel left out and jealous, but
> 
> We Are Going On A Cruise To Alaska September  12 - 19 and Have a Balcony Stateroom With a Sitting Room And Jacuzzi Tub!!!



That is so cool. You'll love the balcony stateroom. Mrs D has always wanted to do the Alaska cruise.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I don't want to brag or anything or rub it in or show too much excitement so as the rest of you feel left out and jealous, but
> 
> *We Are Going On A Cruise To Alaska September  12 - 19 and Have a Balcony Stateroom With a Sitting Room And Jacuzzi Tub!!! *



Nice! And what do you mean "left out and jealous"? Aren't you taking ALL of us with you? If not, why do you need a sitting room?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm recovering from a day in the kitchen. Put the finishing touches on one pot of soup, made two others from scratch, and cleaned everything up to sparkling, including the glass top stove. I'm on strike tomorrow!


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi everyone.    It's almost 9:30PM here now and I should be in bed, as I'm recovering from over 2 weeks of being so sick with the flu. Holy cow.  Don't want to ever go through that again!  

 About the time I got sick, my poor little kitty, Blackee, was attacked in our own back yard by another cat.  As he tried to retreat from the fight (he's almost 13 years old) he was bitten pretty bad in several places and had to have surgery.   I've been taking care of me and little furbaby at the same time, and now both of us are happy to be feeling well again.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, have a great time on your cruise, that sounds just wonderful.    Fiona, happy belated birthday to your Shrek.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Hi everyone.    It's almost 9:30PM here now and I should be in bed, as I'm recovering from over 2 weeks of being so sick with the flu. Holy cow.  Don't want to ever go through that again!
> 
> About the time I got sick, my poor little kitty, Blackee, was attacked in our own back yard by another cat.  As he tried to retreat from the fight (he's almost 13 years old) he was bitten pretty bad in several places and had to have surgery.   I've been taking care of me and little furbaby at the same time, and now both of us are happy to be feeling well again.



Oh dear, Cheryl!  So good to see you again, hopefully you and furbaby are fully recovered!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so much, Dawg. It's been a long few weeks, but we're getting there!


----------



## Somebunny

Glad you mans kitty are feeling better Cheryl, I was beginning to wonder where you were


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, somebunny.    I've been reading here off and on to keep up, and it's good to be part of the DC community again.  Hope you are well.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Canada post has certain post offices that are also passport offices. I went to ours last year when I had to renew mine. They go over the forms with you to make sure they are correct and send them in. Costs a bit extra. Unless this your first ever passport??


Yup, I haven't travelled since they made passports mandatory for cross border travel and I have never been outside North America. So this is my first passport. But we have a passport office quite close to us.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice! And what do you mean "left out and jealous"? Aren't you taking ALL of us with you? If not, why do you need a sitting room?


LOL, if you can sneak yourselves on the boat and don't mind sleeping on the couch, floor or balcony, you are all welcome to come. 



Cheryl J said:


> LP, have a great time on your cruise, that sounds just wonderful.  Fiona, happy belated birthday to your Shrek.


Cheryl, thanks. It is still a long ways away, but getting it booked today was very exciting. I am so glad you and your kitty are better. Being so sick and having a hurt furbaby are both difficult situations but to have to deal with them at the same time is rough. Big hugs to both of you.


----------



## taxlady

Glad you're feeling better Cheryl. That is a nasty flu that's going around. Take it easy until you are fully recovered.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> .. I'm recovering from over 2 weeks of being so sick with the flu. Holy cow.  Don't want to ever go through that again!
> 
> About the time I got sick, my poor little kitty, Blackee, was attacked in our own back yard by another cat.  As he tried to retreat from the fight (he's almost 13 years old) he was bitten pretty bad in several places and had to have surgery. ...


Sounds like both you and Blackee have had a rough time lately. Glad you're both feeling better.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you LP and taxlady.  Yes, this flu going around has been a nasty one, that's for sure.  I've been taking it VERY easy, and my daughter has been helping to take care of me.  She's amazing.  I've finally started getting my appetite back and cooked a real meal yesterday.


----------



## CatPat

I'm sorry I haven't been in here but my time with Mamma is becoming short. I've been recording her life story and typing it all out. I'm also working on DA's life story as well.

I'm sorry I wasn't here, and I still have very much to do with these stories and history. It's crucial to preserve these memories.

Carl and I broke up. He wanted more than I could give and we decided to just be friends. I wear his ring upon my right hand, as he said to. He still visits and he's a great friend to me. He was here tonight for dinner and he'll be back on Saturday. I'm not brokenhearted or devastated. I think he saw of my life and it perhaps was too much for him.

But he's a great friend, and I think it's best. Laki agreed also! There are no worries here.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarlSchellenberger

CatPat said:


> I'm sorry I haven't been in here but my time with Mamma is becoming short. I've been recording her life story and typing it all out. I'm also working on DA's life story as well.
> 
> I'm sorry I wasn't here, and I still have very much to do with these stories and history. It's crucial to preserve these memories.
> 
> Carl and I broke up. He wanted more than I could give and we decided to just be friends. I wear his ring upon my right hand, as he said to. He still visits and he's a great friend to me. He was here tonight for dinner and he'll be back on Saturday. I'm not brokenhearted or devastated. I think he saw of my life and it perhaps was too much for him.
> 
> But he's a great friend, and I think it's best. Laki agreed also! There are no worries here.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



 It was a very hard decision to make but I gotta look at everything involved. I love Cat. That won't change but we're gonna go in different directions. She's my best friend and my buddy, and so I hope y'all aren't mad at me. 

 She brought this up, we talked, and I was pretty upset but Cat's common sense came in and she was right.

 I won't abandon her, y'all. She's my best friend. It's just that right now our lives are real different and Cat has to do what she's gotta do and me too. 

 I love her, but I gotta let her go.

 I'm sorry.

 Carl


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm happy to tell you it stands for: Bachelor of Science-Nursing.  I worked hard for that title.



I know how much work goes into a Degree. Poo has two Masters Science degrees. And he worked his butt off. For the first one he graduated Magna *** Laude.


----------



## Addie

CarlSchellenberger said:


> It was a very hard decision to make but I gotta look at everything involved. I love Cat. That won't change but we're gonna go in different directions. She's my best friend and my buddy, and so I hope y'all aren't mad at me.
> 
> She brought this up, we talked, and I was pretty upset but Cat's common sense came in and she was right.
> 
> I won't abandon her, y'all. She's my best friend. It's just that right now our lives are real different and Cat has to do what she's gotta do and me too.
> 
> I love her, but I gotta let her go.
> 
> I'm sorry.
> 
> Carl



You don't need to apologize. You and Cat come from two different worlds. And right now she has so much on her plate, that I wonder if she can do it all, like she wants it done. She is a wonderful girl, and if it was meant to be, it will happen. If not, you have met and treasured someone very special.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice! And what do you mean "left out and jealous"? Aren't you taking ALL of us with you? If not, why do you need a sitting room?



Hey!, Shrek and I already have the sofa sleeper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Hi everyone.    It's almost 9:30PM here now and I should be in bed, as I'm recovering from over 2 weeks of being so sick with the flu. Holy cow.  Don't want to ever go through that again!
> 
> About the time I got sick, my poor little kitty, Blackee, was attacked in our own back yard by another cat.  As he tried to retreat from the fight (he's almost 13 years old) he was bitten pretty bad in several places and had to have surgery.   I've been taking care of me and little furbaby at the same time, and now both of us are happy to be feeling well again.



Cheryl!  Hugs and kisses for you and Blackee.  The flu is nasty this year!  Good to know you are on the mend!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey!, Shrek and I already have the sofa sleeper.



Here is a little "ear worm" for all the DC headed *North to Alaska!*

North To Alaska ~ Johnny Horton - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Here is a little "ear worm" for all the DC headed *North to Alaska!*



One of my favorite songs and movies.  And I remembered all the words in the song!  Thanks, Aunt Bea, I'll take Johnny Horton ear worms any day!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm happy to tell you it stands for: Bachelor of Science-Nursing.*  I worked hard for that title.*




Yes, you did! Congratulations!  When I was in the hospital a nurse told me that it's getting difficult to get hired without it!!  

Happy Belated Birthday, Shrek!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I know how much work goes into a Degree. Poo has two Masters Science degrees. And he worked his butt off. For the first one he graduated *Magna *** Laude*.


 The board thinks that the c*m in that phrase is a naughty word.


----------



## cara

Bundesliga (german soccer/Football) started again.. so there is Fussball on TV screen....
what you do for your loved ones.....


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Yes, you did! Congratulations!  When I was in the hospital a nurse told me that it's getting difficult to get hired without it!!
> 
> Happy Belated Birthday, Shrek!



At one time it was the hospitals that had nursing schools. It was a three year course.Today it is universities and colleges and it takes four years. More book learning, more diseases, more difficult surgeries, more difficult procedures. And the big one. More paper work and computer courses. 

Any part of the medical field is more difficult to enter. To become a paramedic you have to go to EMS school first. That is basically learning first aid. Get a job as EMS and work for about one year. Then you can apply for paramedic school. That is any where of 18 months to 2.5 or 3 years. Then if you want to continue on to PA, you have to have so many years under your belt as an active paramedic and a BS or Masters degree.  No wonder there is a shortage of nurses and doctors.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> The board thinks that the c*m in that phrase is a naughty word.



 I noticed that!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cheryl! Hugs and kisses for you and Blackee. The flu is nasty this year! Good to know you are on the mend!


 
 Thank you, Princess!  I wouldn't wish that flu on anyone - it's brutal.  Good to be feeling among the living again!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

cara said:


> Bundesliga (german soccer/Football) started again.. so there is Fussball on TV screen....
> what you do for your loved ones.....


Yes it is. Mrs D is all set to watch her beloved Freiburg tomorrow morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just about ready to leave for the Health Connector office. Again. I did get a reply to my Facebook comment and sent them the information they wanted - and more.  Their reply? Basically "OK, thanks. We've passed this on.".  I think is will best be deal with by  an in your face a face to face discussion.


----------



## cara

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Yes it is. Mrs D is all set to watch her beloved Freiburg tomorrow morning.



And tonight it's Bayern against Gladbach (2:0), Bayern is DH's beloved club ;o)
I'm more a 96-Fan ;o))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got back from my surgery follow-up appointment.  Everything is perfect, I go for a baseline Dexa Scan on Monday.  Back to work half days on Feb 3rd for a week and then I can return full time.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got back from my surgery follow-up appointment.  Everything is perfect, I go for a baseline Dexa Scan on Monday.  Back to work half days on Feb 3rd for a week and then I can return full time.



Great news!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got back from my surgery follow-up appointment.  Everything is perfect, I go for a baseline Dexa Scan on Monday.  Back to work half days on Feb 3rd for a week and then I can return full time.



Excellent!!!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got back from my surgery follow-up appointment. Everything is perfect, I go for a baseline Dexa Scan on Monday. Back to work half days on Feb 3rd for a week and then I can return full time.


Yay, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I found Minion band-aids!


----------



## LPBeier

I may be making a minion cake for my neighbour's great-grandson.

I finished my niece's scarf. A month after Christmas and the day before her birthday. The only problem is she is working way up North where she could use it but I don't know how to get it to her before the weather is still bad.


----------



## pacanis

I'm cooking dinner and wondering why my PS3 keeps not connecting to the internet until I reboot my router. Stupid thing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> At one time it was the hospitals that had nursing schools. It was a three year course.Today it is universities and colleges and it takes four years. More book learning, more diseases, more difficult surgeries, more difficult procedures. And the big one. More paper work and computer courses.
> 
> Any part of the medical field is more difficult to enter. To become a paramedic you have to go to EMS school first. That is basically learning first aid. Get a job as EMS and work for about one year. Then you can apply for paramedic school. That is any where of 18 months to 2.5 or 3 years. Then if you want to continue on to PA, you have to have so many years under your belt as an active paramedic and a BS or Masters degree.  No wonder there is a shortage of nurses and doctors.



This isn't the case everywhere. The primary hospital system and the community college here teach LPNs and RNs; they can go on to get bachelor's, master's and PhDs in nursing at a university, but they don't have to. Nurses specialize like doctors do, so they don't have extensive training in every specialty. 

Also, here you don't have to be an EMS or paramedic to become a PA. In fact, I don't understand that reasoning. Most PA jobs aren't in emergency, so why would that training and experience be a prerequisite? 

The medical school where I used to work offers a Master of Physician Assistant program. You need a bachelor's degree to get in, but it doesn't have to be in a medical field.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

GotGarlic said:


> This isn't the case everywhere. The primary hospital system and the community college here teach LPNs and RNs; they can go on to get bachelor's, master's and PhDs in nursing at a university, but they don't have to. Nurses specialize like doctors do, so they don't have extensive training in every specialty.
> 
> Also, here you don't have to be an EMS or paramedic to become a PA. In fact, I don't understand that reasoning. Most PA jobs aren't in emergency, so why would that training and experience be a prerequisite?
> 
> The medical school where I used to work offers a Master of Physician Assistant program. You need a bachelor's degree to get in, but it doesn't have to be in a medical field.



It's seems like the expected responsibilities of PA's varies from one state to the next. It woyld make sense that the requirements for degree programs would vary by region.


----------



## GotGarlic

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> It's seems like the expected responsibilities of PA's varies from one state to the next. It woyld make sense that the requirements for degree programs would vary by region.



I agree. I just don't understand why emergency medicine would be the prerequisite. Medical and PA schools have been preparing for at least a decade for the "Silver Tsunami" of people getting older and needing specialized geriatric care, as well as more primary-care providers with health care reform, so it would make more sense to require primary care.

Edit: Actually, emergency experience is not required in Mass. and btw, all prospective PA students take the same national entrance exam. http://www.franklinpierce.edu/academics/gradstudies/programs_of_study/mpa_admission_reqs.htm


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I agree. I just don't understand why emergency medicine would be the prerequisite. Medical and PA schools have been preparing for at least a decade for the "Silver Tsunami" of people getting older and needing specialized geriatric care, as well as more primary-care providers with health care reform, so it would make more sense to require primary care.
> 
> Edit: Actually, emergency experience is not required in Mass. and btw, all prospective PA students take the same national entrance exam. Master of Physician Assistant Studies Admission Requirements - Franklin Pierce University



The PA program is relatively new here in Massachusetts. Most PA's will never do surgery in the OR, but it is still a part of their training. Why? Because if they are working in the ER, you never know what is going to come through that door. The majority of PAs that my son knows and has met all over the country have had paramedic training and worked in the field prior to becoming PAs. The majority of them want to do ER work. They enjoy working with their adrenalin running on high. Sort of like the police and firefighters do. 

Poo was elected as President of the National PA Society and served for two years. He is a graduate of Yale Medical School for PAs. And this past year he has helped write a new PA program for one of Boston's major medical hospital's training program. He has met with many board members of hospitals all over the country as to why they need PAs in the ER. A major shortage of doctors are already being felt all over the country. 

Twice a month he goes up to Vermont to work for the weekend in the ER of a hospital that has nothing but PAs working there. They get interns from other hospitals to train in the ER _under_ the PAs. They get patients with multiple compound fractures during ski season. Life and decisions are made every day there. All without a doctor present. 

I for one would not want a PA to treat me that has not experienced or worked in Emergency Medicine prior to their training for PA program.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got back from my surgery follow-up appointment.  Everything is perfect, I go for a baseline Dexa Scan on Monday.  Back to work half days on Feb 3rd for a week and then I can return full time.


This is such good news! 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I found Minion band-aids!


Yay! This is even better news!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a nice little plaza with a bunch of stuff in close proximity, which was great in this horrid weather.  Dropped off some stuff at Goodwill, got a paper notarized at the bank branch, got groceries, and picked up a bunch of Forever stamps at the PO before prices go up tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to head to the health food store to get some groceries. I'll stop at the deli/bakery in the same little strip mall for some bagels.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm about to head to the health food store to get some groceries. I'll stop at the deli/bakery in the same little strip mall for some bagels.



We did the health food store yesterday.  Got more kalamata rolls and cheese for my midday snack.  I should do this more often, not just when I am stuck at home.

Got more shelf ingredients to stash for making Thai curries and lots more of the broccoletta.  That stuff is fantastic.  They are printing out the kale salad recipe for me so I can make it at home.  $8.99 a pound is a little steep.

I also got the recipe for the Apple Cider Vinegar Cocktail.  I'm going to be making that by the gallon.  Love that stuff.


----------



## taxlady

I'm home and I have put away most of the groceries.

I was going to get some frozen, organic, green, red, and yellow sliced bell peppers. Then I looked carefully at the label. Packaged in Ontario, produce of China. I put them back. I don't trust the organic certification from China and besides, those peppers have too many air miles for something that grows just fine here. Oh well, it would have been handy. I guess I'll just have to freeze some myself.


----------



## taxlady

PF, tell us about this apple cider vinegar cocktail.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> PF, tell us about this apple cider vinegar cocktail.



Yes please!

I picked up a carton of Ocean Spray clementines, oh, are they good!  From Spain, but they're much better than the Cuties I've had.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> PF, tell us about this apple cider vinegar cocktail.





Dawgluver said:


> Yes please!
> 
> I picked up a carton of Ocean Spray clementines, oh, are they good!  From Spain, but they're much better than the Cuties I've had.



I use Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar.

2 tsp cider vinegar
8 ounces filtered or distilled water
1-2 tsp local honey to taste of course.

I've figured out 1 gallon of water and 3/4 cup each of vinegar and honey.  

Lemon juice can be added if you want or other fruit flavors.


----------



## pacanis

Is local honey the same as just regular honey? Or is it like hard cider vs regular cider?

Taxy, I had no idea China produced "organic" foods. I'd shy away, too, if I was into organic products.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Is local honey the same as just regular honey? Or is it like hard cider vs regular cider?
> 
> Taxy, I had no idea China produced "organic" foods. I'd shy away, too, if I was into organic products.



Local Honey, is honey gathered in _your_ area.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Is local honey the same as just regular honey? Or is it like hard cider vs regular cider?
> 
> Taxy, I had no idea China produced "organic" foods. I'd shy away, too, if I was into organic products.



Local honey is produced in your local area. Some people like to get it because they buy local, like produce, but there's evidence that eating local honey can help treat hay fever and similar allergies because ingesting some every day sort of inoculates you. And it is usually less processed and tastes better.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Local honey is produced in your local area. Some people like to get it because they buy local, like produce, *but there's evidence that eating local honey can help treat hay fever and similar allergies *because ingesting some every day sort of inoculates you. And it is usually less processed and tastes better.


 
Very interesting! That would be a big plus.
In spite of all the hives in my area I don't know that anyone sells local honey. Maybe there is too much to go through for FDA approval or whatever is needed for jarred food.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Very interesting! That would be a big plus.
> In spite of all the hives in my area I don't know that anyone sells local honey. Maybe there is too much to go through for FDA approval or whatever is needed for jarred food.



I don't know if FDA approval is needed, local honey can usually bee found at local farmers markets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Very interesting! That would be a big plus.
> In spite of all the hives in my area I don't know that anyone sells local honey. Maybe there is too much to go through for FDA approval or whatever is needed for jarred food.



Check locally owned grocers.  They will have the honey.  Or call the Apiary itself and see where they sell their honey.


----------



## pacanis

lol, trust me, my town grocer is as local as it comes. If we had local honey, he would have it.
I'll stick to the local food I can wash. It just seems like there is a lot of leeway for contamination from eating honey that is gathered and jarred at a place beneath inspection.


----------



## Dawgluver

I wouldn't worry about honey, it's naturally sterile.  Even good for dressing wounds, it's considered antiseptic.  We buy Yucatan honey in Mexico that's sold in recycled water bottles, it's excellent!


----------



## Josie1945

We did the health food store yesterday.  Got more kalamata rolls and  cheese for my midday snack.  I should do this more often, not just when I  am stuck at home.

Got more shelf ingredients to stash for making Thai curries and lots  more of the broccoletta.  That stuff is fantastic.  They are printing  out the kale salad recipe for me so I can make it at home.  $8.99 a  pound is a little steep


Princess would you share the kale salad recipe? Would 
love to try it. I have Beautiful kale 
in the garden. 

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Josie1945 said:


> We did the health food store yesterday.  Got more kalamata rolls and  cheese for my midday snack.  I should do this more often, not just when I  am stuck at home.
> 
> Got more shelf ingredients to stash for making Thai curries and lots  more of the broccoletta.  That stuff is fantastic.  They are printing  out the kale salad recipe for me so I can make it at home.  $8.99 a  pound is a little steep
> 
> 
> Princess would you share the kale salad recipe? Would
> love to try it. I have Beautiful kale
> in the garden.
> 
> Josie



Yes, Josie.  When I get the recipe i will share it.  I'm headed back on Monday to pick it up and roll replacements.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Very interesting! That would be a big plus.
> In spite of all the hives in my area I don't know that anyone sells local honey. Maybe there is too much to go through for FDA approval or whatever is needed for jarred food.



You might need to look in some odd places to find it  We have a friend who has hives in his backyard. He sells the honey at a spa. I guess some people like to use it for a facial scrub lol

People can sell small amounts of home-produced goods without FDA approval. The exact regulations probably vary from state to state.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I don't know if FDA approval is needed, local honey can usually *bee* found at local farmers markets.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I see what you did there.



  Couldn't resist!


----------



## LPBeier

I am drinking hot lemon and honey (using medicinal Manuka honey), with a warm towel around my sore throat trying to get myself ready for my talk tomorrow at a workshop at the church.  I have been practicing for a couple of weeks and all of a sudden the day before I get a cough and sore throat. I also have to be healthy for my surgery in just over a week.

I will not be sick, I will not be sick, I will not be sick.....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, I hope your throat is all fine for your talk. Maybe it's not scratchy from germs but from nerves. Even if you don't think you're nervous you just might be. Wow them and break a leg!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm waiting for a pan of lasagna to finish baking!

I know it's a little early to be fixing dinner, I cook when I have the energy!


----------



## pacanis

Shall I bring over the garlic bread?


----------



## vitauta

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm waiting for a pan of lasagna to finish baking!
> 
> I know it's a little early to be fixing dinner, I cook when I have the energy!




gee bea, i'd be tempted to have lasagna for breakfast and lunch before it ever made it to the dinner table!  i'd love some right now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Shall I bring over the garlic bread?





vitauta said:


> gee bea, i'd be tempted to have lasagna for breakfast and lunch before it ever made it to the dinner table!  i'd love some right now.




Plenty for both of you, I plan to eat about 1:00!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I sure hope it is Sunday...


----------



## pacanis

Earlier today I watched The Rise of the Third Reich... followed by The Fall of the Third Reich... and now I am watching Gladiator (the Russell Crowe one). Now if I can find a good cowboys and indians movie later, The Last Samurai, Roots and The Rabbit Proof Fence I'll have much of the world's nasty business all watched in one day


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Earlier today I watched The Rise of the Third Reich... followed by The Fall of the Third Reich... and now I am watching Gladiator (the Russell Crowe one). Now if I can find a good cowboys and indians movie later, The Last Samurai, Roots and The Rabbit Proof Fence I'll have much of the world's nasty business all watched in one day



I have been on a Western Movie kick also lately. I would love to see them come back like they were in the 60's.


----------



## pacanis

I just re-visited Ol-Blue's melt in your mouth pork loin recipe. I think that will be supper.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I have been on a Western Movie kick also lately. I would love to see them come back like they were in the 60's.


 
I watched three or four episods of The Rifleman yesterday morning. I had forgotten how hokey it was, but for a half hour show...
The original assault rifle


----------



## Dawgluver

I washed my Beanie Babies in the washing machine, and will send the collection to my little niece and nephew.  They cleaned up great.  I'm trying to declutter the house.  I don't want to leave anyone with the daunting task of having to deal with what I had to deal with, all the knick knacks and stuff my mom had collected in her house for over 70 years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I so agree...I have reduced and gifted so much stuff it's not funny and it is still coming out of the walls.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> I washed my Beanie Babies in the washing machine, and will send the collection to my little niece and nephew. They cleaned up great. I'm trying to declutter the house. I don't want to leave anyone with the daunting task of having to deal with what I had to deal with, all the knick knacks and stuff my mom had collected in her house for over 70 years.


 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I so agree...I have reduced and gifted so much stuff it's not funny and it is still coming out of the walls.


 
Did I miss something?
How many months do you two have? 

I want whoever cleans out my house to remember me for a looooong time


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm just tired of tripping over stuff...bad enough I am a pack rat to begin with.  Fighting that gene is a real struggle.


----------



## pacanis

Well OK then. If you're actually tripping over stuff that's different.
The trick is to only trip once. If you can't catch yourself on the first trip because you are tripping over something a second time... that's when you've got to much stuff


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My stacks of books have stacks of books.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Did I miss something?
> How many months do you two have?
> 
> I want whoever cleans out my house to remember me for a looooong time



  We're pooling our months, Verizon Friends and Family.  

My mom was a total packrat, and had a vast collection of plastic peanuts as well as everything else that only she could appreciate.  I too inherited the packrat gene.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been trying to clear out a lot of stuff before we move. I refuse to pay to move things that haven't been used since they were moved here...from a home where I probably didn't use them anyway.  I have things I don't use but they remind me of my Mom. I read a while back that you should take a photo of that object, put it in a scrapbook with memories written on the opposite page, and then move the item along to someone who will use it and enjoy it and make new memories. Just have to get working on that project.

I must say I've been enjoying the few episodes I've seen of a show that has been airing on ION TV ~ "neat". Appears to be a show from HGTV-Canada. Even more than getting some useful tips, I've been feeling better about my accumulation of "stuff". Our house doesn't look anywhere NEAR as cluttered as these places! Whew!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm waiting for a pan of lasagna to finish baking!
> 
> I know it's a little early to be fixing dinner, I cook when I have the energy!



There is absolutely nothing wrong with lasagna for breakfast! *burp*


----------



## Zhizara

CG, is there a regular time for that TV show.  I do get ION and would love to check it out.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> CG, is there a regular time for that TV show.  I do get ION and would love to check it out.



ION Network TV Schedule | LocateTV

This should help. You can look up your local station and times.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting for Downton Abby to come on. And waiting to see if The Pirate makes it tonight. He moved into his new place today and may just be too tired now.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Did I miss something?
> How many months do you two have?
> 
> *I want whoever cleans out my house to remember me for a looooong time *




Me too, Pac.  I want my kids to have to clean out a big mess of junk!  Payback for all they put me through!


----------



## Addie

I have some very valuable antiques. Spike knows the value and so does The Pirate. So I had to write a will so that they would go to the right person. They can sell them if they wish, but the monies have to go back to the Estate and equally divided among the four kids. I have been getting rid of a lot of dust collectors. If not for my kids, then for myself. Less work for me. 

One of the advantages of living in elderly housing is that you HAVE to downsize.


----------



## Dawgluver

Living several states away from Mom's house, I relied on the auctioneer, a really straight-up guy.  I would have preferred an estate sale, but apparently they don't do that in my previous home state, only auctions.    He had to haul out all Mom's stuff himself and put it on a flatbed and rent a hall, sharing with another seller.  He sent me the roster of what everything sold for.  A lifetime of stuff went for much less than the actual value.  What really was interesting was the comic books, at $25 apiece, and the Tonka toys, upwards of $100 each.  Mom's glassware sold for like $1 a box, lamps and Franklin Mint dolls, for $20 each.  2 huge couches went for $5.


----------



## CatPat

I'm woefully behind, but still hoping and praying for many of you. I haven't had a moment to myself.

I'm catching up upon my classes and recording every word of DA's and Mamma's life and typing these out, helping Papa with other things for our new _Catina_, and helping Carl deal with his Mom. The ex-boyfriend is being a name I cannot say here and so he is causing very much trouble.

But Carl's Mom is standing very firm, she has her friend with her, and of course she has Carl and me. Carl's Mom, I'll call her CM for Carl's Mom, bought Carl a nice truck since her house was paid off. It's a very nice 2003 Toyota Tacoma 4X4 short bed with only 47,000 miles on it. Carl and I are so very proud! He loves driving me around in it. It has an extra seating space where Azia can ride in the back of the cab, not the bed.

Since we called a finish to any romance for now, this is very odd. We really do love each other! We understand family comes first and I am there for to support Carl and his Mom. He is all there for me with everything, and the plans for next summer to Romania stand in place. He will go with me! So will Laki! 

We will build upon this friendship and our feelings. As I see things happening, I don't think Carl will want me for his wife. But I do see us being the greatest of friends, with a little love there, maybe.

Who knows? Time will tell.

Right now I must be very strong for CM, for the ex-boyfriend is someone I would like to drop a boat anchor upon his windpipe and I'm angry.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J

It sure sounds like you did get a straight up guy, dawg.  How lucky for you, since you had to be far away and put your trust in someone else.  It's still hard though, isn't it?  My mom passed away in March of 2011  and other than her clothes, I still have most of her things.  Much is of no value to anyone other than me.  I still need to go through some boxes, it's not realistic to keep as much as I've kept.  We lived in the same town though, and so everything is local.  Makes it a bit easier to procrastinate, unfortunately.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending warm thoughts and prayers to you, Cat.  You have a lot to deal with at such a young age, and you seem to be such a strong young lady.  Lean on your close friends and family when you need to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...I want whoever cleans out my house to remember me for a looooong time





CarolPa said:


> Me too, Pac.  I want my kids to have to clean out a big mess of junk!  Payback for all they put me through!


I'm of the opposite mindset. I had so much of my Mom's and Dad's and Aunt's and Great Aunt's stuff to go through when I finally inherited my parents' house that I felt completely overwhelmed.  Seriously, did my Mom *really* need to keep her Mom's dentures?  I don't need our kids having to sort through all the crap I've saved. I need to move it out for my own peace of mind...and the size of that piece of my mind grows smaller every day. 

************

Speaking of minds, I'm going nuts right now smelling Bakechef's brownies cooling! Got a taste for brownies around 9:30 tonight and decided that NOW was when I would finally get around to trying his recipe. They smell so good...


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm of the opposite mindset. I had so much of my Mom's and Dad's and Aunt's and Great Aunt's stuff to go through when I finally inherited my parents' house that I felt completely overwhelmed.  Seriously, did my Mom *really* need to keep her Mom's dentures?  I don't need our kids having to sort through all the crap I've saved. I need to move it out for my own peace of mind...and the size of that piece of my mind grows smaller every day.
> 
> ************
> 
> Speaking of minds, I'm going nuts right now smelling Bakechef's brownies cooling! Got a taste for brownies around 9:30 tonight and decided that NOW was when I would finally get around to trying his recipe. They smell so good...



DA kept her mother's dentures and also her wood leg. She kept her father's razor and her sister's collection of dog and cat hairs and whiskers.

It's odd.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Cheryl J said:


> Sending warm thoughts and prayers to you, Cat.  You have a lot to deal with at such a young age, and you seem to be such a strong young lady.  Lean on your close friends and family when you need to.



Thank you! I will lean on them when I can't lean on myself, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is a good plan Cat. Your post made me think of this old song:

Bill Withers - Lean on me - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going for my Dexa scan....plan on making cheese when I get home.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm of the opposite mindset. I had so much of my Mom's and Dad's and Aunt's and Great Aunt's stuff to go through when I finally inherited my parents' house that I felt completely overwhelmed.  Seriously, did my Mom *really* need to keep her Mom's dentures?  I don't need our kids having to sort through all the crap I've saved. I need to move it out for my own peace of mind...and the size of that piece of my mind grows smaller every day.
> 
> ************




I understand what you're saying.  Part of the problem is, when our kids moved out, they left a lot of their stuff here because they had nowhere to store it.  Half of what's in the attic is theirs.  We asked them about it a couple times and they said throw it away, they didn't want it.  But DH will not do that.  He says maybe someday they will change their minds and if they want to throw it away after we're gone, then that's their decision.  

While they're at it, they can throw away any of our stuff that they don't want, or divide it between them.  Nothing is of a value to be considered an "estate", but it's useable, like my cookbook collection or DH's garage full of power tools.  After this past weekend, DS already wants to trade snow blowers with us because his new house has a huge driveway and we only have a short driveway.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm a pack rat by nature and yes, I do have my Grandfathers false teeth!

I'm working on coming to terms with my "stuff" now that I am getting too old and tired to lug it around by myself.    I have finally come to understand that keeping it in boxes in the closet and under the bed is just another form of waste.  This quote from Basil the Great has been a great help to me as I sort through my "stuff".

“When someone steals another's clothes, we call  them a thief. Should we not give the same name to one who could clothe  the naked and does not? The bread in your cupboard belongs to the  hungry; the coat unused in your closet belongs to the one who needs it;  the shoes rotting in your closet belong to the one who has no shoes; the  money which you hoard up belongs to the poor.”

It isn't easy watching the things that you and your loved ones worked for being carted off to the thrift store, I would advise young folks to travel light and accumulate  memories instead of *"stuff"*!

That's the view from the top of Fools hill this blustery winter morning!


----------



## CarolPa

That is a good quote.  I DID have plans for after Christmas, to go through all my clothes and get rid of what I don't want.  First choice will go to my daughter, and the rest will be donated.  I'm not sure where I will donate it.  Goodwill and the Salvation Army sell it.  I would like to donate it to a place where they "give" it to those who need it.  There are such places, such as women's shelters, etc.  We shop at Goodwill sometimes and many of the people I see buying clothes there are those looking to buy designer clothes for a low price.  I would rather donate to someone's who's really down and out and has a need rather than give it to someone looking to make a buck.


----------



## Addie

We used to have a place in Boston called "Rosie's Place." It was a home for abused women. They were always looking for clothing that was suitable for work. During my working days, I always sent my no longer needed clothes there. 

I need to get into both my closets and really clean them out. One closet I don't even open. There are clothes in there I will never wear again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What I need is to have a friend come over and go through my clothes, getting rid of things.  I am too attached to some clothing and I know it doesn't look nice on me.  I will have the steer them clear of my t-shirt drawer.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What I need is to have a friend come over and go through my clothes, getting rid of things.  I am too attached to some clothing and I know it doesn't look nice on me.  I will have the steer them clear of my t-shirt drawer.



I have T shirt nightgowns that I love. I live in them.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> ION Network TV Schedule | LocateTV
> 
> This should help. You can look up your local station and times.



I had asked for any specific time so I wouldn't have to spend a lot of time scrolling through days of programming schedules, but thanks anyway, Addie.

I tried Googling and found it is on today at 3:30.  

I don't know why I didn't think of doing that before.  Whenever I'm looking for information on a show I've started watching, it also tells when upcoming episodes are being aired.  Duh!


----------



## CarolPa

This thread actually got me to go downstairs and go through the clothes.  There were some things that I swear are from the 80's.  Polyester dress pants.  LOL  There are a lot of tee shirts that are good but too small for me.  My step-daughter might want those.  They would be nice with shorts in the summer.  Some of the newer things are from 20 lbs ago and I'm not ready to give up on losing those 20 lbs.  I went from 5 space bags to 2 1/2.  That's pretty good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just made 2 pounds of Mozzarella from a gallon of milk, am now attempting ricotta from the whey.  This is so cool!!!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just made 2 pounds of Mozzarella from a gallon of milk, am now attempting ricotta from the whey.  This is so cool!!!




How did you do that?  Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got a cheese making kit for Christmas.  A little citric acid and a rennet tablet, heat, time and a gallon of milk...mozzarella!!!

Latté approves, too.  She's had almost an ounce of it so far.  The rest might not make it to the fridge.


----------



## pacanis

Fi, can we have a link to your kit?

Do you know yet if it is economical, or just a way to control what goes into your cheese?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Fi, can we have a link to your kit?
> 
> Do you know yet if it is economical, or just a way to control what goes into your cheese?



This is the kit I received.  I was not crazy about making feta or queso fresco, so I Googled mozzarella recipes, I made the no microwave one.

I'm not sure if the ingredients are that expensive, yet as I have not needed to replenish them, yet.  But, I think I will be replenishing when it's time.  And branching out to other cheeses.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This is the kit I received. I was not crazy about making feta or queso fresco, so I Googled mozzarella recipes, I made the no microwave one.
> 
> I'm not sure if the ingredients are that expensive, yet as I have not needed to replenish them, yet. But, I think I will be replenishing when it's time. And branching out to other cheeses.


 
How many lbs do you think you will get from the one kit?
Can you re-use the cloth?


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a cheese making kit for Christmas.  A little citric acid and a rennet tablet, heat, time and a gallon of milk...mozzarella!!!



Ask any Python fan -- "Blessed are the cheesemakers."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> How many lbs do you think you will get from the one kit?
> Can you re-use the cloth?



If I use the same brand of milk, I think I can get close to 20 pounds of Mozzerella from the kit.  The cheesecloth is reusable, very tight weave on it, I'll just need to sterilize it in boiling water before I use it again.  

I used my Caphalon Simple - Non-stick - to make this batch, I want a stainless pan for the next, just so I can use a knife to cut the curds.  I'm going to research the citric acid, I do know the rennet tablets run around $10 for 10.

There is a more scientific site, I need to re-find, when I do I will post the link.  Making cheese without the citric acid, but using real buttermilk.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Ask any Python fan -- "Blessed are the cheesemakers."



Thank you for the reminder, TinLizzie!!!  "Blessed are the Cheesemakers for they will show the whey".


----------



## CarolPa

That looks like a good kit, PF.  It includes that little pot.  What would have been different about making the feta cheese?  

Here is a kit I googled on Amazon.

Amazon.com: Mozzarella and Ricotta Cheese Making Kit: Kitchen & Dining

  I read the reviews and most of them were positive about the cheese making process but some people were not successful.  I am wondering what kind of milk you used.  Many of the reviews said that most milk sold in grocery stores are "ultra pasturized" even though they just say "pasturized."  Did you buy any special milk?  

I think this would be fun to do and fresh mozzarella is so much better than store-bought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> That looks like a good kit, PF.  It includes that little pot.  What would have been different about making the feta cheese?
> 
> Here is a kit I googled on Amazon.
> 
> Amazon.com: Mozzarella and Ricotta Cheese Making Kit: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I read the reviews and most of them were positive about the cheese making process but some people were not successful.  I am wondering what kind of milk you used.  Many of the reviews said that most milk sold in grocery stores are "ultra pasturized" even though they just say "pasturized."  Did you buy any special milk?
> 
> I think this would be fun to do and fresh mozzarella is so much better than store-bought.



The feta had more of the citric acid and salt, it is also a pressed cheese.  The Mozzarella, I hand kneaded and stretched to make it stringy. I formed it in a round, it is kind of flat, I will do better next time. In the pic it looks like bread dough...


----------



## pacanis

Well 34 bucks (plus milk) for 20 lbs of mozz seems pretty good.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... In the pic it looks like bread dough...


 
It looks like a big wheel of cheese with a piece missing to me


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like the citric acid is fairly cheap at any health food store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It looks like a big wheel of cheese with a piece missing to me



Yep, Latté and I have made an incursion into the cheese.  I have some brining in some smoked salt water, the rest in regular brine.  I had to put it away before I weighed two more pounds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Well 34 bucks (plus milk) for 20 lbs of mozz seems pretty good.



There are better prices on Amazon and specific Mozzarella kits.  The cheese salt is just fine ground kosher salt.

Here is that site I found; Fankhauser's Cheese Page


----------



## taxlady

That's very cool PF. I have been wanting to make mozzarella for ages, but I haven't gotten around to getting the necessary stuff. Let us know how the ricotta turns out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I didn't care for the ricotta made from the whey, it was sour and had a mouth feel of chalk.    I'll make ricotta from whole milk, next time.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I didn't care for the ricotta made from the whey, it was sour and had a mouth feel of chalk.    I'll make ricotta from whole milk, next time.


How much fat was in the milk you used to make the mozzarella?


----------



## GotGarlic

I bookmarked this site a long time ago. I did make fresh mozzarella last year and it was really good. You can buy the supplies separately for much less than $35 - nice gift, though!  I'm hoping to get more into it this year: http://forgingfromage.com


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What I need is to have a friend come over and go through my clothes, getting rid of things.  I am too attached to some clothing and I know it doesn't look nice on me.  I will have the steer them clear of my t-shirt drawer.



Maybe a T-shirt quilt, so you can wrap yourself in memories!

http://www.toocooltshirtquilts.com/the-best-t-shirt-quilts-of-2013/


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, Princess!!!! 

We made cheese in school but I haven't done it since.  I got more into making fondant I guess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> How much fat was in the milk you used to make the mozzarella?



It was unhomogenized whole milk, from the local creamery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe a T-shirt quilt, so you can wrap yourself in memories!
> 
> http://www.toocooltshirtquilts.com/the-best-t-shirt-quilts-of-2013/



I am considering that out for my t-shirts.  There are so many of them...  Most of them smart alecky!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Most of them smart alecky!


Oh, like that's a surprise!  Wouldn't expect anything less of you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Time to start the supper. ~~~ I spent the last hour going through Recylebank reward offers. Settled on a one-year subscription to "Real Simple" magazine after going to their website to see what is up this month. They had a couple dozen slow-cooker recipes that sounded scrumptious!  I ended up bookmarking half of them.


----------



## LPBeier

Just finished watching the final Harry Potter movie.  Our marathon concludes.  We just have the bonus features left - we have seen them all before as well, but it is still fun.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Just finished watching the final Harry Potter movie.  Our marathon concludes.  We just have the bonus features left - we have seen them all before as well, but it is still fun.



Yes! We like the Harry Potter series. She has such a wonderful imagination!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting at the computer, Monkey asleep on my lap, Violet at my feet, drinking hot lemon and honey and trying not to cough too loud to wake up TB.  I don't feel really sick, just a sore throat and cough, but I need to get better by next Tuesday or they won't do the surgery.  

As soon as the cough settles down I will go back to bed and hopefully sleep this bug off.


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> Yes! We like the Harry Potter series. She has such a wonderful imagination!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I bought TB the set for Christmas.  It has all eight movies and all bonus material as well as some extras.  We have the original X-men series, Star Wars and Lord of the Rings.  I like the boxed sets.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> How many lbs do you think you will get from the one kit?
> Can you re-use the cloth?



Sounds like you have a new hobby!


----------



## pacanis

No, just very interested. It would be nice to make just half a lb or so of the soft cheeses though. Seems I never use them up before they get furry or mooky. Except feta, that seems to do well. Much better than quesa fresca. I often sub feta for the Mexican cheese.


----------



## CarolPa

I have 2 boxes of old blue jeans that I plan to use to make a denim quilt.  I don't know when I'll actually get around to doing it.  I have seen some that other have made and there are a lot of different ideas online.  

I have also seen some quilts that people have made from their children's outgrown clothes.  That's a nice keepsake for the child.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating a ring bologna sandwich and burning some cardboard. I had a heckuva time getting my propane torch to light so I could start the fire. I guess I needed Survivorman out there or something.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> I have 2 boxes of old blue jeans that I plan to use to make a denim quilt.  I don't know when I'll actually get around to doing it.  I have seen some that other have made and there are a lot of different ideas online.
> 
> I have also seen some quilts that people have made from their children's outgrown clothes.  That's a nice keepsake for the child.



My sister used to make her sons small jeans into shoulder bags and large mens jeans into shopping/beach bags. 

I'm always in awe of the possibilities that people can see in recycling everyday items. 

All I see is old jeans!


----------



## Macgyver1968

About to take 2 big batches of cookies down to Baylor hospital to the ER, and the ICU.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's sweet of you Macgyver! 

I'm going to spend the better part of what's left of this afternoon digging through our closet and dresser drawers doing a purge. There are items of clothing we just don't wear that I'm sure can be put to use by someone else. Plus we're supposed to get a break from this cold at the end of the week, so I figure a ride to drop these things off at Salvation Army can be coupled with a trip to one of the not-so-near bread bakers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to drop off the taxes, buy a DVD (_Last Vegas_), start sorting through t-shirt to make into a quilt.  Dunno what else, I guess I better finish off the chapter I've been studying and take the test.


----------



## vitauta

Macgyver1968 said:


> About to take 2 big batches of cookies down to Baylor hospital to the ER, and the ICU.




what a perfectly lovely way to express your appreciation to a caring hospital staff, mac!  the workers who took care of you, like many heroes, probably see themselves as doing nothing more than performing their assigned work duties.  but we know better, don't we?  we know the gift you carried away from baylor hospital is one that cannot be measured in any conventional or tangible way...very like the sweet gifts of gratitude you carried back in there today....


----------



## Kathleen

PF, Dr. Fanhauser's suggestions regarding how to make the ricotta from the whey are excellent.  I love using the ricotta from the mozzarella in stuffed shells.  Mmmmmmm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> PF, Dr. Fanhauser's suggestions regarding how to make the ricotta from the whey are excellent.  I love using the ricotta from the mozzarella in stuffed shells.  Mmmmmmm.



Thanks for noticing that Kathleen.  I followed someone else's recipe and was not happy with the results.  I will do his recipe the next time.


----------



## CatPat

We're just finishing up some sugar cookies Mamma made before she left. Then Carl is leaving, taking Laki with him to drop her off at her home.

Gwen is staying and we'll watch TV or play cards. Or both.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## simonbaker

Feeling relaxed after a long work out & hot shower.


----------



## phinz

I'm sitting here wondering how much it would cost to bring in enough sand to fill the floor of my office, a few Areca palms and a couple of cases of cheap Mexican beer. Definitely wouldn't be as expensive as heading back south for the winter. I'm so over this cold it's not even funny. I just want to curl up in a ball and hide for the next three months.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready to slice 8 loaves of gluten free bread TB picked up today.  I was supposed to go but ended up down with a migraine all afternoon and he finished up his computer work early so went in my place.

We can't get it sliced at the bakery because they only have one slicer and it is used for regular bread.  All the gluten free stuff is mixed and baked in a completely closed off part of the bakery with it's own ovens and proofers, but the bread is sliced in the storefront.

I really don't mind doing it and my reward is normally a slice or two of fresh bread and butter but I can't have the butter right now so there is a little less incentive!


----------



## CatPat

It is cold here also!

Gwen has gone, and for the first time since before Thanksgiving, I'm alone down here. 

I suppose I'd best get used to this again.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> It is cold here also!
> 
> Gwen has gone, and for the first time since before Thanksgiving, I'm alone down here.
> 
> I suppose I'd best get used to this again.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Yeah. You have had a busy time this past month. Now that you are back in school, you will appreciate the alone time for studying. Take advantage of it.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Yeah. You have had a busy time this past month. Now that you are back in school, you will appreciate the alone time for studying. Take advantage of it.



You're correct. I've caught up on everything and wrote to my journal, and so I'll go to my bed. 

I miss Mamma sleeping next to me. I still am not very happy with growing up and being all that adult thing.

It hurts too much.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I'm up late again. TB is having stomach problems again and called in sick for the morning.  

Our "adopted" daughter (she has parents and is in her late 20's but has lived with us on and off over the last 15 years or so) is at the ER with her 2 year old who fell two days ago and the doctor then should have diagnosed a concussion but didn't.  He started to vomit today and was quite quiet which is unusual.  I am waiting for her call to see what this new doctor says tonight.  She has a three year old as well and just left her abusive husband so it is a tough situation.  I am quite concerned.  I will go in the morning to see them as I don't drive at night.

Monkey is curled up in a chair near me and Violet is on the floor beside my chair as always.  I love my furbabies and they seem to love me right back!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gee LP, I hope everything is OK with your kinda-daughter and her little one.

My LittleBit decided she wanted to sleep with me last night. I woke up with a cat curled against the backs of my knees and fell right back to sleep. I guess we  both found places that worked seeing as how most of the time she shows up the two of us fight over the middle of the bed!


----------



## CatPat

Speaking of cats, I found this journal and ordered it! I always like journals like these, so I bought myself a treat.

V-E-T cat Journal by catlovers_gifts

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek let me sleep in too long.  Just now getting around to my morning meds and a cup of coffee.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gee LP, I hope everything is OK with your kinda-daughter and her little one.
> 
> My LittleBit decided she wanted to sleep with me last night. I woke up with a cat curled against the backs of my knees and fell right back to sleep. I guess we  both found places that worked seeing as how most of the time she shows up the two of us fight over the middle of the bed!



Thanks, CG.  They gave him a pedialite Popsicle (electrolytes) and he kept it down for about 2 hours so they let them go around midnight.  Four blocks from the hospital he threw up all over the van and continued to do so through the night.  They now think that he caught a bug (probably at the hospital the first time) so now they have him back at the hospital in isolation and on concussion watch.  I went up with a Tim's run (Tim Horton's coffee and bagels) but I couldn't go into the room because of my upcoming surgery.

I ended up only getting a couple of hours broken sleep between various pains, worrying about the little guy and coughing (asthma, not a cold).  And with TB home sick it will be a very quiet day for sure.


----------



## pacanis

I'm on the seventh application of rust bluing a pistol. Two through five shouldn't count though, as very little happened. Along with a hot towel I've added a bowl of hot water every so often and that extra 10% humidity is doing the trick.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm on the seventh application of rust bluing a pistol. Two through five shouldn't count though, as very little happened. Along with a hot towel I've added a bowl of hot water every so often and that extra 10% humidity is doing the trick.


You know we will want to see pix when it's done.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

About to bundle up to go get my really warm (and now newly-zippered) winter jacket...just in time for the weather to warm up. While I'm out I'll also stop at the library to drop of the two videos we watched and to pick up my loaner copy of "The Heat". From the reviews in our movie thread perhaps it's a good idea to pick up a box of depends?


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> You know we will want to see pix when it's done.


 
Thanks. I just hope I want to see it 

Just got through watching episode 6 of Downton.
I must say, I'm not as fond of the writing this season.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, CG.  They gave him a pedialite Popsicle (electrolytes) and he kept it down for about 2 hours so they let them go around midnight.  Four blocks from the hospital he threw up all over the van and continued to do so through the night.  They now think that he caught a bug (probably at the hospital the first time) so now they have him back at the hospital in isolation and on concussion watch.  I went up with a Tim's run (Tim Horton's coffee and bagels) but I couldn't go into the room because of my upcoming surgery.
> 
> I ended up only getting a couple of hours broken sleep between various pains, worrying about the little guy and coughing (asthma, not a cold).  And with TB home sick it will be a very quiet day for sure.



Oh, I am sorry, Laurie. I'm thinking of you, and the little one.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> Oh, I am sorry, Laurie. I'm thinking of you, and the little one.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thanks, Cat.

They are home now and he doesn't seem to have a concussion.  As for the flu symptoms, there isn't much to do except wait them out.  He's a tough little guy and I am sure he will be fine in no time. They gave her medication to help settle his tummy so hopefully that will help.


----------



## Addie

I had a doctor's appointment today. As I was getting ready to go downstairs, I got a case of violent dry heaves. I have no idea of what set it off. So I cancelled the appointment and laid down. The poor woman I was talking to on the phone to cancel my transportation got quite an earful. Every two words I had to stop and heave. 

Slept for two hours. I called my girlfriend in Atlanta to check on her and her father. Both are fine. But my tummy is so sore from heaving so hard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I had a doctor's appointment today. As I was getting ready to go downstairs, I got a case of violent dry heaves. I have no idea of what set it off. So I cancelled the appointment and laid down. The poor woman I was talking to on the phone to cancel my transportation got quite an earful. Every two words I had to stop and heave.
> 
> Slept for two hours. I called my girlfriend in Atlanta to check on her and her father. Both are fine. But my tummy is so sore from heaving so hard.



You are allergic to doctor's appointments...and you really don't want surgery.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are allergic to doctor's appointments...and you really don't want surgery.



You know me too well. My frying pan is getting rusty. I know what to do and not do to keep my gall bladder happy. And I know exactly what set off the last episode. So I won't be repeating that again. I also know what set off the first one. And it has been almost two years since I had that one. I haven't repeated that mistake either. The ER doctor told me that they don't like to operate on the gall bladder unless there is an infection. For me on both occasions, it was a stone stuck in the duct. Both time, a good heave from the dry heaves made the stone exit the duct. Ten minutes later you would never had guessed that I was in so much pain. 

Usually the thought of surgery doesn't even faze me. I have had too many. But not this time. I feel it is unnecessary. And I don't have a good feeling about it.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are allergic to doctor's appointments...and you really don't want surgery.


I think that applies to me too!  

TB said my glands looked swollen and insisted in taking me to the clinic.  I coughed all the way there, all the time waiting and the whole time the doctor examined me.  I stopped the minute we were outside of the office and haven't coughed in the last 2 hours since.  

He doesn't think it is strep but I have to call my surgeon tomorrow and let him know the situation.  Even though I really don't want the surgery, I know it has to happen and I would rather get it over with than stay on this restricted diet and have this pain.

On the positive side, I have been asked to give my talk on depression at another workshop.  The organizers were so impressed on Sunday they feel my story should be told to as many people as possible.  I am glad if my experiences can help even one person get through clinical depression.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> You know me too well. My frying pan is getting rusty. I know what to do and not do to keep my gall bladder happy. And I know exactly what set off the last episode. So I won't be repeating that again. I also know what set off the first one. And it has been almost two years since I had that one. I haven't repeated that mistake either. *The ER doctor told me that they don't like to operate on the gall bladder unless there is an infection.* For me on both occasions, it was a stone stuck in the duct. Both time, a good heave from the dry heaves made the stone exit the duct. Ten minutes later you would never had guessed that I was in so much pain.
> 
> Usually the thought of surgery doesn't even faze me. I have had too many. But not this time. I feel it is unnecessary. And I don't have a good feeling about it.


The ER doctors and the surgeon all said that my gallbladder had to come out no ifs ands or buts and there was no infection at the time. The surgeon said it serves no purpose, the surgery is easy now and if left it could only cause more problems down the road. I am sticking to the diet very carefully and am still in serious pain. Everyone I know lately has had their gallbladder removed on the first known attacks whether there was infection or not.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And I was skipping to my surgery...I wanted it so much!


----------



## LPBeier

I won't be skipping there, but I will sure do the happy dance when it is all over!

I think my first meal once I am healed is going to be a Quarter Pounder with cheese, fries, apple pie and hot chocolate! 

 And that's not even part of my normal diet!


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> The ER doctors and the surgeon all said that my gallbladder had to come out no ifs ands or buts and there was no infection at the time. The surgeon said it serves no purpose, the surgery is easy now and if left it could only cause more problems down the road. I am sticking to the diet very carefully and am still in serious pain. Everyone I know lately has had their gallbladder removed on the first known attacks whether there was infection or not.



Papa had a terrible sickness of his gall bladder. He had to have the surgery and he became very well after it. I'm thinking of you, Laurie.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

Just got a call from my "daughter".  Her son has been rushed back to the hospital in an ambulance with convulsions and the bump on his head tripling in size.  He is one sick little boy and I feel so helpless.  

Her real Mom called to tell me that she has her granddaughter there and will bring her to my place to play with Monkey and Violet tomorrow as she is really scared of what is happening to her brother.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That poor little boy and his Mom! Going through so much. I'll keep them (and your worries) in my prayers tonight.


----------



## pacanis

This is what I have been doing the past week. It's an old form of bluing called rust bluing. In the olden days they used urine, but these days they make chemicals... come to think of it though, it _is_ yellow 
Basically you take the bare metal and clean it very well. It can have no oils on it. Then you wipe the chemical on, put the parts in a humidity box and let the rust form. After the rust has formed you boil the parts and convert the reddish color to black, then polish off the scale with 0000 steel wool. I'm doing my 7th application right now. From what I have read I will reach a point where the parts will stop darkening. Then I am done.

This used to be done a long time ago, but because it was so time consuming other methods were developed. It is still considered the best looking form a bluing and is the most durable.
And of course it can be done to anything metal, knife blades, wrought iron, anything you want to help protect and turn the color a bluish black.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> This is what I have been doing the past week. It's an old form of bluing called rust bluing. In the olden days they used urine, but these days they make chemicals... come to think of it though, it _is_ yellow
> Basically you take the bare metal and clean it very well. It can have no oils on it. Then you wipe the chemical on, put the parts in a humidity box and let the rust form. After the rust has formed you boil the parts and convert the reddish color to black, then polish off the scale with 0000 steel wool. I'm doing my 7th application right now. From what I have read I will reach a point where the parts will stop darkening. Then I am done.
> 
> This used to be done a long time ago, but because it was so time consuming other methods were developed. It is still considered the best looking form a bluing and is the most durable.
> And of course it can be done to anything metal, knife blades, wrought iron, anything you want to help protect and turn the color a bluish black.



Looks great, Pac!!!


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Just got a call from my "daughter".  Her son has been rushed back to the hospital in an ambulance with convulsions and the bump on his head tripling in size.  He is one sick little boy and I feel so helpless.
> 
> Her real Mom called to tell me that she has her granddaughter there and will bring her to my place to play with Monkey and Violet tomorrow as she is really scared of what is happening to her brother.




I'm thinking maybe they shouldn't have sent him home in the first place.  You can never be too careful with little ones.  I hope it's nothing serious and he gets well, soon!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Just got a call from my "daughter".  Her son has been rushed back to the hospital in an ambulance with convulsions and the bump on his head tripling in size.  He is one sick little boy and I feel so helpless.
> 
> Her real Mom called to tell me that she has her granddaughter there and will bring her to my place to play with Monkey and Violet tomorrow as she is really scared of what is happening to her brother.


I worked in a neurosurgical ward in Denmark, back in the '70s. I'm surprised they didn't do some sort of scan of his head before sending him home.

I'm sending healing vibes in your general direction.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks great, Pac!!!


 
Thanks Fi.
It keeps me off the streets


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here thinking of all the things I have to add to my shopping list for Monday. By the time I feel like actually working on the dang thing, I will have forgotten most of them. 

If anyone has 10 cents worth of energy, I will take it. The Chantix is beginning to work. I light up a cigarette, take one puff and put it right out. Have absolutely no desire to finish smoking it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am sitting here thinking of all the things I have to add to my shopping list for Monday. By the time I feel like actually working on the dang thing, I will have forgotten most of them.
> 
> If anyone has 10 cents worth of energy, I will take it. *The Chantix is beginning to work. I light up a cigarette, take one puff and put it right out. Have absolutely no desire to finish smoking it.*



Yay!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay!!!



I am smoking less and less. The good part is that even though I don't feel like smoking, when Spike is here and he lights up, I still don't reach for one myself. He is no longer a trigger for me. Hopefully, by the end of next week, I will be going 24 hours without. Then I will go for the days without.


----------



## pacanis

I just placed an order for a microwave. My current one stopped working. Not good, as I use it a couple times/day to reheat things.


----------



## LPBeier

The little guy is stable and will be kept in hospital for a few days for observation.  I am not exactly sure what happened, but they relieved some pressure around the eye and there have been no more convulsions.

Now his sister, who didn't end up coming here, is throwing up all over so it is the flu as well.

Thanks everyone for the prayers and thoughts and just listening to me.  

I am feeling much better today.  My throat is no longer sore, I had one coughing spell in the night only and I am not nauseated.  I will lay low one more day, only taking Violet to the vet for her annual shots and I should be good to go.

So all is looking so much more positive.


----------



## taxlady

That rust blueing you did is really cool, Pac. Looks great.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I am sitting here thinking of all the things I have to add to my shopping list for Monday. By the time I feel like actually working on the dang thing, I will have forgotten most of them.
> 
> If anyone has 10 cents worth of energy, I will take it. The Chantix is beginning to work. I light up a cigarette, take one puff and put it right out. Have absolutely no desire to finish smoking it.



The first week I took Chantix I thought it was not working because my smoking actually increased, then I realized it was because I was not getting the same lift from the nicotine.  Hang in there and keep in touch with the daily calls that they offer.  I was able to stop taking it after the first month instead of the normal three months and have not smoked in several years.  

It will help if you can find some distraction for the first few days, knit a hundred mittens or lick a thousand envelopes for your church, anything to keep busy!

Keep us posted on your progress and good luck!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> That rust blueing you did is really cool, Pac. Looks great.



What she said.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks you ladies. It's neat watching the transformation.


----------



## pacanis

I've been watching DA all afternoon.
One episode left. The big finale until next year this time.
Fortunately Vikings is starting back up soon.


----------



## Andy M.

I came in to start prepping dinner for our friends and thought I'd do a quick check in.

LP, sorry your little friend is having problems.  Glad to hear he's doing better.

Pac, cool bluing process.  What a difference!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pac ~ Lots of work to get that gun the way you want. Keeps you off the streets and out of the pool halls.  Nice work!

Addie ~ Good luck with the Chantix. Giving up any habit is tough, so hang in there. Sounds like you finally have the desire to quit.

LP ~ Glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope those little tykes are all healthy again soon too.

*************

I'm vegging after another go-round for my health coverage. 2 1/4 hours between phone (48 minutes) and website and scratching my head about the website. *sigh* I THINK I'll have insurance, but the link to payment confirmation didn't work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 For me, this whole process has been like treading water. I keep getting close to the edge of the pool, and then *poof* someone moves the edge of the pool.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> pac ~ Lots of work to get that gun the way you want. Keeps you off the streets and out of the pool halls.  Nice work!
> 
> Addie ~ Good luck with the Chantix. Giving up any habit is tough, so hang in there. Sounds like you finally have the desire to quit.
> 
> LP ~ Glad you're feeling a bit better. Hope those little tykes are all healthy again soon too.
> 
> *************
> 
> I'm vegging after another go-round for my health coverage. 2 1/4 hours between phone (48 minutes) and website and scratching my head about the website. *sigh* I THINK I'll have insurance, but the link to payment confirmation didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, this whole process has been like treading water. I keep getting close to the edge of the pool, and then *poof* someone moves the edge of the pool.



This is getting ridiculous. They should have set this whole program back for another six months until they had ALL the bugs worked out. You have more patience than I would have. Good luck. Hope this all works out somehow.


----------



## pacanis

lol, I definitely had a pool shooting days, CG.
Glad those days are done, but I do miss the game. I sold my table when I sold that house, but still have all my sticks.


----------



## taxlady

I've been watching this video, while I wait for the ground pork defrosts for tonight's frikadeller.

This redeems the song _YMCA_.

Peacock Spider Dances to YMCA - YouTube


----------



## pacanis

I just finished DA.
Time for a good old American movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work on Monday...I was mobbed when I walked in the building, I think they missed me.  My new office looks good!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work on Monday...I was mobbed when I walked in the building, I think they missed me.  My new office looks good!



Time sure flew by!

Poor Shrek will be lonely for a few days!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Time sure flew by!
> 
> Poor Shrek will be lonely for a few days!



I am so ready to go back to work...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am so ready to go back to work...



  We know, we know!  And they'll be so thrilled to have you back!  Half days to start, right?  All the better to ease Shrek back....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Half days, I can stay longer if I think I can handle it.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I've been watching this video, while I wait for the ground pork defrosts for tonight's frikadeller.
> 
> This redeems the song _YMCA_.
> 
> Peacock Spider Dances to YMCA - YouTube



That was the silliest thing I have seen in a long while. Thank  you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> This is getting ridiculous. They should have set this whole program back for another six months until they had ALL the bugs worked out. You have more patience than I would have. Good luck. Hope this all works out somehow.


Thanks Addie. My mood swings back and forth between crying in frustration and ranting with rage. At least I still have a sense of humor for the time being. I told the Agent du Jour that I was afraid I'd either have a heart attack or show up on Beacon Hill or in Washington to attack someone and get jailed before I have confirmation of coverage - but at least if I get arrested I get health care through the prison system, right? 

I'll try to get confirmation of my automatic payments tomorrow. Maybe the payment center on the website will be functional by then. Meanwhile, I've started printing out all the pages I go through to get this to work. A small grove has died so far...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I've been watching this video, while I wait for the ground pork defrosts for tonight's frikadeller.
> 
> This redeems the song _YMCA_....


LOL! That spider has a better sense of rhythm than some people I know taxy. But those eyes! How many eyes does that spider have? Creepy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...My new office looks good!


New office? Cool! Wonder what they'll give you if you're gone another month. Maybe a raise?   Probably not what you're worth anyway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> New office? Cool! Wonder what they'll give you if you're gone another month. Maybe a raise?   Probably not what you're worth anyway.



I take anymore time off they'll give my job away...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oops, not good! Then you'd be home with your dear husband all the time. Trust me, you don't want to go there!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No, we don't want that...


----------



## Cheryl J

Congrats on your recovery, Princess.   Take care when you go back, although I'm sure you already know that.  It sounds like you have some pretty awesome co-workers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bet anything they messed with the settings on my desk chair

Yes, I do have nice co-workers, of course a couple people wanted to know when the chocolate dish would be back.


----------



## Cheryl J

Tell them they have to fix your chair back if they want any chocolate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Tell them they have to fix your chair back if they want any chocolate.



I hope I can get it fixed...LOL!!!  I had it pitched forward for sciatic pain on the right, which seems to have disappeared since the surgery. I also had it set to rock backwards...


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, that is a plus that the sciatic pain has gone away!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, that is a plus that the sciatic pain has gone away!



Yes, I've been pleasantly surprised with that outcome.  Still wish he'd done a tummy tuck while he was at it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Harrumph....he was already there with a knife anyway...go figure.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> That was the silliest thing I have seen in a long while. Thank  you.


You know, you're right. That is rather silly. But, that's the actual courtship dance of the peacock spider.




Cooking Goddess said:


> LOL! That spider has a better sense of rhythm than some people I know taxy. But those eyes! How many eyes does that spider have? Creepy.


Most spiders have eight eyes. I think he's really cute. They are really tiny, ~5 mm (less than a 1/4 inch).


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll have to play it on my work laptop tomorrow, iPad won't let me see it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Harrumph....he was already there with a knife anyway...go figure.



Now I look like a pajama bag, remember those?  I have a zipper...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope I can get it fixed...LOL!!!  I had it pitched forward for sciatic pain on the right, which seems to have disappeared since the surgery. I also had it set to rock backwards...



If my sciatic pain goes away when they take out my gallbladder I will be doing the happy dance for a long while!


----------



## CatPat

I keep praying for all of you.

I'm on Skype with Mamma and Papa also! Oh I miss them!

I can just see them in the upstairs parlor in front of the fire, sitting on the couch together.

I used to be between them there. 

Ouch! I miss this.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I can't watch the video. Not because I can't open it, but because it has a spider in it 


Have a good first day back, Fi.


----------



## Andy M.

Glad you're able to get back to work, PF.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> If my sciatic pain goes away when they take out my gallbladder I will be doing the happy dance for a long while!



Living with pain is a witch.  That would be a great relief.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I can't watch the video. Not because I can't open it, but because it has a spider in it
> 
> 
> Have a good first day back, Fi.





Andy M. said:


> Glad you're able to get back to work, PF.



Thanks, I think I've kept myself in good condition for getting back to work.  But, I know I've been sleeping in too much.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope I can get it fixed...LOL!!!  I had it pitched forward for sciatic pain on the right, which seems to have disappeared since the surgery. I also had it set to rock backwards...




The sciatic pain might have gone away because you were not going to work, sitting in that chair, but I do hope it doesn't come back.  

Where I worked, we had a bunch of very old, broken down chairs.  Finally, they bought all new chairs.  They were beautiful, and very expensive.  But unfortunately, they did not get any input from the people who actually had to sit in those chairs.  They were very cushy and adjustable, but the arms on them prevented you from getting in close enough to the workstations unless you were 6'5" and had very long arms.  You had to lean forward a bit to be able to work.  Also, they were twice a big as the old chairs and since our work stations were positioned in sets of three, it was almost impossible to get in or out of your chair without disturbing the other 2 people.  

^5 to management!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Back to work on Monday...I was mobbed when I walked in the building, I think they missed me. My new office looks good!


I hope all goes well for you on Monday PF. Take it easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> The sciatic pain might have gone away because you were not going to work, sitting in that chair, but I do hope it doesn't come back.



My sciatic pain was all the time except when I was sitting in the chair.  I even have the sofa cushion pitched forward to sit and relax.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I hope all goes well for you on Monday PF. Take it easy.



Thanks RJD, just 4 hours a day to start.  I also have to get my workstation rebuilt...it's all on boxes since the remodeled the office.  They gave us built in desks and cupboards. 

I just dropped a whole cup of coffee and didn't break the mug...it's amazing how far a cup of coffee can go and I was wearing half of it   Are we sure it's FRIday???  Good thing it was no longer hot.

I'll be mopping the kitchen floor today.


----------



## taxlady

Talking about office chairs reminded me of when my sister got a new job in Copenhagen. She was quite surprised. The company ergonomist came to her office and spent a half an hour adjusting chair, desk, etc. for her. My sister was very comfortable in that office. Some of the adjustments were done in ways that weren't the obvious way to do it..


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I can't watch the video. Not because I can't open it, but because it has a spider in it
> 
> 
> Have a good first day back, Fi.


Aw, it's just a tiny, little spider - less than a quarter inch. They live in Australia; they aren't venomous; and they don't bite people.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> Talking about office chairs reminded me of when my sister got a new job in Copenhagen. She was quite surprised. The company ergonomist came to her office and spent a half an hour adjusting chair, desk, etc. for her. My sister was very comfortable in that office. Some of the adjustments were done in ways that weren't the obvious way to do it..



When I worked at another job, they had an on-site nurse, and she came around to each department and gave a talk on ergonomics, and the importance of having your work station set up properly.  I had been sitting at a left-credenza work station and developed tendonitis in my left shoulder from repetitive turning left toward the credenza.  I asked to be moved to a right-credenza work station to help my shoulder to heal.  I was told that they can't be moving everyone just because they don't like where they are sitting.  So I guess that little speech by the nurse was just to cover their butt for OSHA.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks RJD, just 4 hours a day to start.  I also have to get my workstation rebuilt...it's all on boxes since the remodeled the office.  They gave us built in desks and cupboards.
> 
> I just dropped a whole cup of coffee and didn't break the mug...it's amazing how far a cup of coffee can go and I was wearing half of it   Are we sure it's FRIday???  Good thing it was no longer hot.
> 
> I'll be mopping the kitchen floor today.



You can use the sock method, no one will know!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> You can use the sock method, no one will know!



That would have been okay if I wasn't already leaving coffee footprints.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> You can use the sock method, no one will know!


Works great for baseboards.  I actually save old sox to use as dust rags - I slip them on my hand like puppets.  Himself's old sox get put to work as the baseboard dusters - I can slip one of his over my own sock, dust the baseboard, and still end up with my own sock still clean. Yup, Queen of Lazy I am!


----------



## Andy M.

Taking a break from the sun to do some cooking.  SO's daughter, SIL and GS arrive from Florida tomorrow and I'm making what has become our traditional 'first night together' meal, American Chop Suey.  

Due to the limited cookware I have available, I have to cook in stages. Right now the sauce is simmering then I have to empty that into a bowl so I can use the same pot to cook the pasta.  No clue what I'll be able to mix them together in.


----------



## Cheryl J

Waiting patiently (or not! ) for my split pea soup to get done.   It's slowly simmering on the stovetop right now and smells wonderful!  Torture!  Should be another hour or so.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My sciatic pain was all the time except when I was sitting in the chair.  I even have the sofa cushion pitched forward to sit and relax.



Aside from the small incidences of sciatia I have had over the years, I have had two that just about paralyzed me. I couldn't even get out of bed. I found that total bed rest is what worked best, both times. The first time happened when The Pirate was just a couple of days old. I was nursing him, changing his diapers with him on my stomach, and just having a good old time. The second one happened in Hawaii. I had gone on a five mile hike. Not a good idea. But today, if I even feel the slightest pain in my hip, I immediately lay down and stay there for at least 24 hours. And it works.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Aside from the small incidences of sciatia I have had over the years, I have had two that just about paralyzed me. I couldn't even get out of bed. I found that total bed rest is what worked best, both times. The first time happened when The Pirate was just a couple of days old. I was nursing him, changing his diapers with him on my stomach, and just having a good old time. The second one happened in Hawaii. I had gone on a five mile hike. Not a good idea. But today, if I even feel the slightest pain in my hip, I immediately lay down and stay there for at least 24 hours. And it works.


 
On my worst attacks I do the same thing.  It was first diagnosed when I was working in catering.  That was the start of diagnosing all my chronic pains - osteoarthritis, sciatica (both sides), triple lumbar fracture, Fibromyalgia, migraines and chronic fatigue syndrome.  This is why I always seem sick - but the truth is, I have learned over the past 22 years since I was in an accident and fractured my back that you do what have to to get keep the pain to a minimum and just get on with life.

On that note, my project for the day is rolling 3 skeins of wool into balls to complete my latest project - a two tone cowl for my best friend.


----------



## cara

I had to google scatia... learned something new again ;o)

Hope you get the best out of it all...

Today I had the first lesson of my english course, so I have something to do for the next 9 fridays ;o)
We have the same teacher as last year and it started funny - again ;o)


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> ...
> On that note, my project for the day is rolling 3 skeins of wool into balls to complete my latest project - a two tone cowl for my best friend.


Do you know the trick of putting the end of the yarn in a medicine bottle, put the cap on, and then wind around the bottle? It makes it possible to pull the yarn from the middle.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Taxy.  I did not know that one!  I have lots of empty medicine bottles waiting to go to recycling so I will give it a go.

I just got up from a nap and the cough I was positive had gone away is back again.  Only 4 days till surgery .


----------



## pacanis

Well that's a nifty sounding trick for wrapping a lot of string or yarn up.

I just pulled my pistol parts out of the motor oil and rubbed on them a little bit with some paper towels to start the cleaning off process. Things are looking good.
I probably ought to think about starting dinner soon. Or not.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, your trick worked perfectly!  I wish I had known it sooner!  My main wool supplier has high-end product and it all comes in skeins.  Half the time it takes longer to roll it up than to crochet it.  But this was easy and having that inner end is invaluable!  One down, two to go but I have enough to continue my work for awhile before bed.

Pac, I have always had a horrid fear of guns, but hearing and watching your process of refurbishing and putting them together gives me a new respect for the gun and the person. For you, finding, looking after and using your guns is the same for me with my yarn and my cake decorating. 

Sometimes ignorance is not bliss!  Thanks for that.

PS your signature is unfairly taunting my gallbladder!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, your trick worked perfectly!  I wish I had known it sooner!  My main wool supplier has high-end product and it all comes in skeins.  Half the time it takes longer to roll it up than to crochet it.  But this was easy and having that inner end is invaluable!  One down, two to go but I have enough to continue my work for awhile before bed....


I'm glad I thought to mention it. I learned it in the '70s. Back then I crocheted a lot and sold at craft sales and at a crafts store. I should get back to crocheting. I love how fast you can see progress.

I find the "unwind from the middle" particularly useful when you have a cat or more.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> Do you know the trick of putting the end of the yarn in a medicine bottle, put the cap on, and then wind around the bottle? It makes it possible to pull the yarn from the middle.




Okay....Must be more dense today than usual......can you walk me thru this Taxy? Are you pulling the yarn from the middle and winding around a pill bottle?  If so how is this different than doing the same from the loose end?.....I'm sure I'm going to feel really dumb when you explain


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny said:


> Okay....Must be more dense today than usual......can you walk me thru this Taxy? Are you pulling the yarn from the middle and winding around a pill bottle?  If so how is this different than doing the same from the loose end?.....I'm sure I'm going to feel really dumb when you explain



No Bunny, you are not dense.  The wool I was talking about is in a rough skein which needs to be put into a literal ball or one resembling the skeins you usually buy in the store with the loose end in the middle.  Taxy's method is to keep the end in the bottle, while you wind the wool around it.  When done, you take the bottle and end out and you can pull through the middle.

Taxy, did I explain it correctly.  Sometimes it is hard to explain something I  just do.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> No Bunny, you are not dense.  The wool I was talking about is in a rough skein which needs to be put into a literal ball or one resembling the skeins you usually buy in the store with the loose end in the middle.  Taxy's method is to keep the end in the bottle, while you wind the wool around it.  When done, you take the bottle and end out and you can pull through the middle.
> 
> Taxy, did I explain it correctly.  Sometimes it is hard to explain something I  just do.


Sounds right to me. Now, does it make sense to Somebunny?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Sounds right to me. Now, does it make sense to Somebunny?



My interpretation is to take the end piece of yarn, stick it into the bottom of the pill bottle, then take the top, snap it on, which traps the yarn between the lid and the bottle, and proceed to wind the yarn around the pill bottle.  Is that right?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> My interpretation is to take the end piece of yarn, stick it into the bottom of the pill bottle, then take the top, snap it on, which traps the yarn between the lid and the bottle, and proceed to wind the yarn around the pill bottle.  Is that right?


Yup. And then, when you're done, you can pull the yarn out from the middle of the ball so it doesn't roll around.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yup. And then, when you're done, you can pull the yarn out from the middle of the ball so it doesn't roll around.



To clarify further. That end in the bottle that you removed after you have finished winding the rest of it, is the end you are going to use to start your project with. Just like the skeins you buy from the store, you are going to be pulling the thread from the inside as you knit or crochet.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> Sounds right to me. Now, does it make sense to Somebunny?




Yes, it makes sense to me.  I think I was confused because, I often pull from the middle of a "skein" or a "ball" of wool/yarn, without having rewound into a ball, and I didn't understand at first that you would be pulling the pill bottle out of the "new ball".  I will try it  thanks everyone for the clarification.


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Pac, I have always had a horrid fear of guns, but hearing and watching your process of refurbishing and putting them together gives me a new respect for the gun and the person. For you, finding, looking after and using your guns is the same for me with my yarn and my cake decorating.
> 
> Sometimes ignorance is not bliss! Thanks for that.
> 
> PS your signature is unfairly taunting my gallbladder!


 
Thanks. It's really no different than any other hobby.
I call it "ballistic therapy" 

Although I could have done without the three hours work this morning cleaning out all the little holes with a rolled up piece of sandpaper. But still, I had nothing better to do.

BTW, I bet you didn't know I could knit at one time 
My sister was big into that. Still is. When I was a kid she taught me to make those little knit Christmas bells with the real bells inside that you pin onto your shirt. I'm sure you've seen them.


----------



## phinz

pacanis said:


> Thanks. It's really no different than any other hobby.
> I call it "ballistic therapy"



I find shooting very, very relaxing. It's a zen thing. It's just you, the gun and a target. You're forced to breathe slowly and deliberately, much like meditation and counting your breaths. When you're "in the zone" and having a good shoot you don't hear much/see much since you're focused. It really does tend to make the rest of the world melt away.


----------



## phinz

What am I doing currently? Waiting to leave the house so that we can go see a couple of Golden Retrievers/Golden Retriever mixes up for adoption. Our beautiful Havana passed in October and we're now ready to start considering the right Golden again. This may take some time, or we may have a dog in the next few days.


----------



## pacanis

phinz said:


> I find shooting very, very relaxing. It's a zen thing. It's just you, the gun and a target. You're forced to breathe slowly and deliberately, much like meditation and counting your breaths. When you're "in the zone" and having a good shoot you don't hear much/see much since you're focused. It really does tend to make the rest of the world melt away.


 
That's exactly what I said last year sometime. It's so relaxing. Especially when you are trying to shoot a one holer off a bench. When I get into the zone I can see the scope crosshairs stop moving as my heart stops...


----------



## LPBeier

phinz said:


> What am I doing currently? Waiting to leave the house so that we can go see a couple of Golden Retrievers/Golden Retriever mixes up for adoption. Our beautiful Havana passed in October and we're now ready to start considering the right Golden again. This may take some time, or we may have a dog in the next few days.



I understand completely.  My sister has had Goldens for many years now.  In fact she now lives on the property of a breeder.    They are very careful about who adopts the puppies - they want to get the right fit for both sides.  While I have never had the pleasure of having a golden, they are wonderful dogs.  Each time my sister has lost one I cry...then I welcome the new little one with open arms.  And they have all had different personalities.

Phinz, do you show or do tracking with your dogs?  Murphy, my sister's beauty she just lost last spring was the first dog to get the highest distinction is tracking in Canada and had it in the States as well.  But above all, they are just part of the family.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> BTW, I bet you didn't know I could knit at one time
> My sister was big into that. Still is. When I was a kid she taught me to make those little knit Christmas bells with the real bells inside that you pin onto your shirt. I'm sure you've seen them.



I did not know that!  Good for you!   And yes, I know those bells!

There was a football great by the name of Rosie Greer who openly admitted he did needlepoint.  Now this was a huge man who ran into other men for a living, saying on TV that he grounds himself by doing embroidery, needlepoint and cross-stitch in his off-time. Some of his work can be Googled.  it is great!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I did not know that!  Good for you!   And yes, I know those bells!
> 
> There was a football great by the name of Rosie Greer who openly admitted he did needlepoint.  Now this was a huge man who ran into other men for a living, saying on TV that he grounds himself by doing embroidery, needlepoint and cross-stitch in his off-time. Some of his work can be Googled.  it is great!


I don't pay much attention to football, but I remember Rosie Greer. I was impressed at the time. But, I remember thinking that it was easier for him than for a lot of men. Who would dare call him a wuss?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I don't pay much attention to football, but I remember Rosie Greer. I was impressed at the time. But, I remember thinking that it was easier for him than for a lot of men. Who would dare call him a wuss?



  I remember him, fascinating guy.  Talk about someone who's comfortable in his own skin, and going by "Rosie" too!


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a whole stack of my old jeans that I'm hacking up.  The seats with pockets will be used for totes and purses, and the legs are planned for lap quilts.

  I tried to explain the projects to DH, he was appalled.  He thought I was making Daisey Dukes to wear!


----------



## bethzaring

I just got back from a 4 hour snowshoeing hike up a mountain a ways north of where I live, with a fellow I have been dating. Last week we went target practicing, and I beat him.


----------



## Addie

It was rather warm out today, so the building is making noises. The walls are warming up and creaking. And the boards under the rug are talking to me. No, I am not going mad. It is this crazy building. It is old and likes to talk. I just hope it shuts up by the time I go to bed. I need to take up drinking!


----------



## pacanis

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from a 4 hour snowshoeing hike up a mountain a ways north of where I live, with a fellow I have been dating. Last week we went target practicing, and I beat him.


 
Next week you should combine the activities for a little biathalon


----------



## LPBeier

I spent the morning with a friend making cards.  She sells the stamps and supplies and had a party at our other neighbour's on Tuesday night but I was not feeling up to going so she came to me!  We had a great time chatting and creating.  It is something I can do without a lot of energy and my hands seem to handle the stamping and paper punching okay.  My only difficulty may be peeling the back off the double sided tape, but if it doesn't look perfect no one sees it anyway!  (Wow, don't let my perfectionism know I said that ). 



Now I am trying to tidy up a bit and decide what to do for dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Next week you should combine the activities for a little biathalon



Great idea, Pac!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> I remember him, fascinating guy.  Talk about someone who's comfortable in his own skin, and going by "Rosie" too!



I forgot that I know another man who is comfortable in his own skin when it comes to doing needlepoint (plastic canvas)....my own father-in-law.  And he probably wouldn't be any taller or bigger than one of Rosie Greer's legs  Seriously, he is about five feet and skinny as a rail and his hands are all crippled up from a long career as a heavy duty mechanic.  But at Christmas all the kids get really great handmade presents including "replicas" of their vehicles, snowflakes, triangular Santa heads, and so much more.  He spends most of the year making them and no one has a clue what they are until they get them.  He has made picnic napkin holders, napkin rings, and many other larger things to be sold at the hospital thrift stores.  I am really proud of him.  (The size reference makes no difference I was just saying it because of Rosie ).


----------



## bethzaring

pacanis said:


> Next week you should combine the activities for a little biathalon



 Now that could be interesting.   He definitely beat me at snowshoeing.  He says he has been hiking these mountains his whole life.  I just turned out to be in not as good as shape as I thought. Hmmmm, maybe we should delay any event for a while


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from a 4 hour snowshoeing hike up a mountain a ways north of where I live, with a fellow I have been dating. Last week we went target practicing, and I beat him.



Sounds fun, Beth!


----------



## vitauta

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from a 4 hour snowshoeing hike up a mountain a ways north of where I live, with a fellow I have been dating. Last week we went target practicing, and I beat him.




way to go, beth, you got my attention now, girl!


----------



## phinz

LPBeier said:


> Phinz, do you show or do tracking with your dogs?  Murphy, my sister's beauty she just lost last spring was the first dog to get the highest distinction is tracking in Canada and had it in the States as well.  But above all, they are just part of the family.



No, I don't. Havana was my first Golden. She was a stray when we found her. About 4 years old at the time, give or take. She lived with us for another 6 years and found her way deep into my heart. Heck, I named her after a Jimmy Buffett song because whenever I was away from her I was Havana Daydreamin'.


----------



## taxlady

We got home from the party about 20 minutes ago. Good party. I met a woman, originally from New Zealand, who speaks Danish, so we gabbed a bunch in Danish.

The drive home was a bit stressful. That snow that Rocklobster and someone else mentioned arrived here around 16h00. They predicted 5 cm (2") in the evening and another 3 or 4 cm overnight. The snow hasn't stopped and it looks like we already got the total 9 cm. The roads were not cleared. The ruts from previous cars weren't very defined, so the roads were lumpy. It made lane changes a bit of an adventure. People were mostly driving for the conditions. Most of the drive on the autoroutes was at about 60 km/h (~37 mph), even though the speed limit is 100 kph (62 mph). Twice, I had some hoser tailgating.  It took about an hour for a trip that would normally take about 25 minutes.

I'm glad to be home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Thanks. It's really no different than any other hobby.
> I call it "ballistic therapy"...





phinz said:


> I find shooting very, very relaxing. It's a zen thing. It's just you, the gun and a target. You're forced to breathe slowly and deliberately, much like meditation and counting your breaths....


When we were in FL back in November our niece and nephew-in-law (both avid marks"men") took us to the shooting range - my first time shooting ever. Himself and I each got a target to aim for, and NIL took us through the drill. Himself had more success than I did, but he had some rifle training when he was in ROTC decades earlier. He actually credited his steady hand from years of taking photos. I need to take more pictures.  The proof of my "success" is in the photo below:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from a 4 hour snowshoeing hike up a mountain a ways north of where I live, with a fellow I have been dating. Last week we went target practicing, and I beat him.


Sounds like a lot of fun, but you must have some pretty sore muscles. All of my snowshoeing has been done on relatively flat land.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...The drive home was a bit stressful. That snow that Rocklobster and someone else mentioned arrived here around 16h00.......It took about an hour for a trip that would normally take about 25 minutes.
> 
> I'm glad to be home.


Sounds like the drive was a bit of a nail-biter. Glad you made it home safely. Maybe you need to soothe your frazzled nerves with a nice warm drink. Irish coffee comes to mind.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, you reminded me of something. We were visiting my Swedish grandparents when I was nine. I was staring at a really nice painting, but something seemed a little odd about the painting. I looked at it closely and it was cross stitch. It was about 4 feet wide by about 3 feet tall.

My grandfather was the youngest of five boys. His father and all of his had brothers died within a year of retiring at age 67. My grandfather retired and started failing. He was convinced that he would die within the year, like all the men in his family. My grandmother gave him a "talking to". She wasn't going to put up with him just fading away. She taught him needle point. That painting was designed and stitched by grandfather. He lived well into his 80s. They went to the country every summer for canoeing and fishing until a year or so before he died. My grandmother continued going to the country, but with a girlfriend, for many years.  That's my farmor on the left in both pix.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> When we were in FL back in November our niece and nephew-in-law (both avid marks"men") took us to the shooting range - my first time shooting ever. Himself and I each got a target to aim for, and NIL took us through the drill. Himself had more success than I did, but he had some rifle training when he was in ROTC decades earlier. He actually credited his steady hand from years of taking photos. I need to take more pictures.  The proof of my "success" is in the photo below:


Well, CG, you did way better than I would.  When I have played darts everyone runs for cover.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like the drive was a bit of a nail-biter. Glad you made it home safely. Maybe you need to soothe your frazzled nerves with a nice warm drink. Irish coffee comes to mind.


Well, there were a few times I kept thinking about a car in the next lane, keep going straight, please don't start going sideways. We actually passed a taxi, on a surface street,  that was having a lot of trouble going the way he wanted to go.

I'm in "Danish mode". I'm having an akvavit.


----------



## pacanis

That's cool, CG. And you've got the pic to prove it happened!

Great old pics, taxy. It looks like those women were eating pike for a while.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> My grandfather retired and started failing.  My grandmother ...... taught him needle point. That painting was designed and stitched by grandfather. He lived well into his 80s.


I have a hand-embroidered tablecloth that was made for my grandmother by a wounded sailor as a wedding present during the first world war. Only used on special occasions!


----------



## pacanis

I'm cooking up a little breakfast and watching dinosaur shows.
I'll make store run for some walnuts later in the morning and my attention will turn to Super Bowl programming.


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like a lot of fun, but you must have some pretty sore muscles. All of my snowshoeing has been done on relatively flat land.


 
 Yes I do.

 During the hike it was my thighs doing the most complaining, but this morning my thighs are fine but now my feet really hurt.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> During the hike it was my thighs doing the most complaining, but this morning my thighs are fine but now my feet really hurt.


Not such a big surprise about the feet. They are used quite differently in snow shoes than in regular shoes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting ready for the marathon known as SuperCommercial Sunday! Love those advertisements, and looking forward to the next eight hours. Since pac and my Browns aren't playing *sigh* I don't really have any favorite to win, but it would amuse me if Denver since I live in Patriot territory. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Dawgluver

Finding uses for old jeans.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, that is fabulous!  I want one!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks LP!  I haven't used my sewing machine for many years, and there were many bad words directed toward it, but I think I finally figured it out.  I had a bunch of jeans that were either outdated or just didn't fit.  I'm going to make more of these for gifts.  I'll use the legs to make a throw.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Puppy Bowl X starts NOW!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have a whole stack of my old jeans that I'm hacking up.  The seats with pockets will be used for totes and purses, and the legs are planned for lap quilts.
> 
> I tried to explain the projects to DH, he was appalled.  He thought I was making Daisey Dukes to wear!


What's wrong with wearing Daisy Dukes?


Dawgluver said:


> Finding uses for old jeans.  View attachment 20687


I love it, and it has outside pockets!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> What's wrong with wearing Daisy Dukes?
> 
> I love it, and it has outside pockets!



Thanks Taxy!  I love the pockets too,  both front and back.  I'm going to stitch on some velcro closures.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Puppy Bowl X starts NOW!!!!!



Okay, I don't mean to sound like a dumb Canuck, but what is the Puppy Bowl?

BTW, I am curled up in my chair with my electric blanket, my fur-kids with me, I'm sipping on hot lemon & honey and watching the Canadian Ladies' Curling Championships, waiting for the Superbowl to begin. 

I am also crocheting between coughs. This bug doesn't seem to want to leave or get worse so I still don't know until I see the clinic doctor again tomorrow whether the surgery is a go on Tuesday or not.  I actually think it is more allergies than virus or infection, but the doctors have to decide that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Okay, I don't mean to sound like a dumb Canuck, but what is the Puppy Bowl?
> 
> BTW, I am curled up in my chair with my electric blanket, my fur-kids with me, I'm sipping on hot lemon & honey and watching the Canadian Ladies' Curling Championships, waiting for the Superbowl to begin.
> 
> I am also crocheting between coughs. This bug doesn't seem to want to leave or get worse so I still don't know until I see the clinic doctor again tomorrow whether the surgery is a go on Tuesday or not.  I actually think it is more allergies than virus or infection, but the doctors have to decide that.



Puppy Bowl: Animal Planet


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, this is priceless!

They are actually doing Bruno Mars, hat and all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, this is priceless!
> 
> They are actually doing Bruno Mars, hat and all!



I'm not getting much work done watching the puppies...


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Finding uses for old jeans.



I love this!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I love this!



Thanks, GG!  It's really easy to make if you have a cooperative sewing machine.  Mine was not, so it took me awhile.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not getting much work done watching the puppies...



  Penguin cheerleaders!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kitty Halftime was good!


----------



## pacanis

What happened to the SB pregame?
Why is the president on now?
What did I miss?  Are we under attack again?


----------



## pacanis

hmmm, looks like he's made himself part of hte Fox pregame show. He's not on the other channels.


----------



## Dawgluver

Loren is unstoppable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And he got adopted, too!!!  Love the Puppy Bowl.


----------



## Dawgluver

And the hamster generator!  Too funny!  Love Puppy Bowl!


----------



## pacanis

Wow. If I am ever found fighting for my country, please don't play this rendition of our anthem. Now if I am in church...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> And the hamster generator!  Too funny!  Love Puppy Bowl!



I can't believe I've seen ten of them!!    It's Shrek's consession to me so he can watch the Super Bowl without a Mystery Theater 3000 treatment going on...I have my Steelers shirt on...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can't believe I've seen ten of them!!    It's Shrek's consession to me so he can watch the Super Bowl without a Mystery Theater 3000 treatment going on...I have my Steelers shirt on...



Iowa Hawkeyes all the way!  Oh, wrong Hawks, oops.....


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> I am sitting here thinking of all the things I have to add to my shopping list for Monday. By the time I feel like actually working on the dang thing, I will have forgotten most of them.
> 
> If anyone has 10 cents worth of energy, I will take it. The Chantix is beginning to work. I light up a cigarette, take one puff and put it right out. Have absolutely no desire to finish smoking it.


Good for you!!  That is great news..Keep it up!


----------



## simonbaker

Watching the Superbowl.  It just started.


----------



## vitauta

wild,wild game, already out of control!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

there's a game?


----------



## simonbaker

Cannot believe the Bronco's were skunked on the first half!


----------



## pacanis

I really thought Peyton was going to snap out of his post season stigma and come into this game charging... but I was wrong, lol. There's always the second half though, and I'm not counting them out yet... but soon maybe.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah Seahawks!  Yeah Seahawks! Yeah....you get the idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going to go wash dishes.


----------



## pacanis

pacanis said:


> I really thought Peyton was going to snap out of his post season stigma and come into this game charging... but I was wrong, lol. There's always the second half though, and I'm not counting them out yet... but soon maybe.


 
Seakaws, TD. OK, C-ya Denver 
That didn't take long.


----------



## vitauta

but bruno was ahmazing!


----------



## Andy M.

The Broncos' performance is downright embarrassing!


----------



## vitauta

denver scores!


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> The Broncos' performance is downright embarrassing!


 
Bad on ALL fronts. Outclassed from the kicker to the coach.


----------



## simonbaker

The energy those Seahawks came out with just gave me the feeling they would end up on top.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Finding uses for old jeans.


That is snappy cute Dawg! I like good-sized purses. Finally a reason to be happy for wearing good-sized jeans?  Not really.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well that Super Bowl...wasn't. Denver should have been wearing Depends.  And to make it even worse, the commercials were generally bland. Although I did really like the Budweiser "Puppy Love" commercial with the puppy that kept going back home, the Pepsi one that turns NYC into a giant music experience,  and Terry Bradshaw and the Geico camel had a couple funny exchanges during the pre-game portion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is snappy cute Dawg! I like good-sized purses. Finally a reason to be happy for wearing good-sized jeans?  Not really.



I'd just like a purse, not a duffle bag...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm loving the Subaru commercials with The Barkleys.  The Bud commercials were goood and the Doritos ad with the Time Machine was great!


----------



## pacanis

I thought the commercials were overall good.  There were a few that I laughed at.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I thought the commercials were overall good.  There were a few that I laughed at.



I always enjoy the commercials.

 I never seem to buy any of the products, but I do like the commercials.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd just like a purse, not a duffle bag...



I've made a few of these bags.  I love the ones I made from kid's jeans.  Long strap, lots of pockets, but small.


----------



## CarolPa

bethzaring said:


> I just got back from a 4 hour snowshoeing hike up a mountain a ways north of where I live, with a fellow I have been dating. Last week we went target practicing, and I beat him.




Have you posted pictures of them, Beth?  I would love to see them.


----------



## Zhizara

Oh, I forgot we're on the "what are you doing" thread.  Payday today, so I've already been to WalMart, got my money orders, prescriptions, and some groceries.  

I've just finished putting those groceries away, and resting up for another round at the Save-A-Lot for the rest of my restocking.

The cupboards were bare!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> I've made a few of these bags.  I love the ones I made from kid's jeans.  Long strap, lots of pockets, but small.



I made 3 of these yesterday, I currently wear size 4, these were size 7, so no bigger than my current store-bought purses.  I love that I can recycle my beloved jeans, and was thinking about using the kidsized jeans too!  What did you use for closures, Zhiz?  I'm thinking I may use a belt loop to hook over the front button.


----------



## Zhizara

I used velcro.  I'd been saving all the jeans from bags of hand me downs that I came across.  I had planned to make a wall hanging of different pockets for my sewing accessories.  I just put the jeans bags in a recycle box for other residents.

There is no extra room to store stuff in my apartment and I hate clutter, so I use these recycle boxes to get rid of things like the slap chopper that just grabbed the onion half and stuck there, a DVD player that didn't work (it kept saying there was no DVD there).  I typed up a note to go with these so that maybe others could fix and use them.  It was a great way to get rid of tea bags that had caffeine after I discovered my body doesn't like caffeine any more.

I keep the box near the front door for odds and ends like these and when the box is full, I take it downstairs to the common room and leave it for others.


----------



## Zhizara

I went and did the Save-A-Lot shopping and am done for the day.  I had forgotten to get a Tyson pork sirloin roast, but lucked out at SAL.  I found two packages of pork loin roasts marked down to $1.25 a pound.  4.5# all together for $5!  I'll braise them both in beer in a little while so I have super tender pork for the freezer.  

I use that for chop suey, BBQ and slices in gravy.


----------



## LPBeier

I am currently doing the happy dance (well, my version of it anyway).  I still have some sniffles and a slight cough but none of it is productive and I have been given the green light for my surgery tomorrow.  The surgeon could change his mind tomorrow if my symptoms change, but the clinic doctor signed off and didn't see that happening.  He faxed his report to the surgeon's office immediately and by the time I got home they called to say it was a go!

Thanks to everyone for your positive thoughts and prayers.  Now it is just getting everything ready for tomorrow and for the next few days.  I will be home tomorrow, but won't be doing any cooking or cleaning for a bit so I want it all done now so TB can enjoy his week off....and wait on me hand and foot of course!


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> I went and did the Save-A-Lot shopping and am done for the day.  I had forgotten to get a Tyson pork sirloin roast, but lucked out at SAL.  I found two packages of pork loin roasts marked down to $1.25 a pound.  4.5# all together for $5!  I'll braise them both in beer in a little while so I have super tender pork for the freezer.
> 
> I use that for chop suey, BBQ and slices in gravy.



Wow, Z, that is a great bargain.  I like pork loin for so many uses.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm loving the Subaru commercials with The Barkleys.  The Bud commercials were goood and the Doritos ad with the Time Machine was great!


Subaru? Barkleys? Must have been making a pit stop when that one ran.

I do remember another one that got me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 : it was the Peanuts gang all coming out to gather on the field around Schroeder, who was playing the Star-Spangled Banner. No frills, no fancy trills, just plain, traditional style. Very nice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am currently doing the happy dance (well, my version of it anyway).  I still have some sniffles and a slight cough but none of it is productive and I have been given the green light for my surgery tomorrow.....


I can skip a step for you! So happy you're getting fixed up, and so much sooner from your original posts about this problem.  Good luck, I'll say a bunch of prayers for ya. Let us know you're ok as soon as your back online.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> I can skip a step for you! So happy you're getting fixed up, and so much sooner from your original posts about this problem.  Good luck, I'll say a bunch of prayers for ya. Let us know you're ok as soon as your back online.



Will do.  I am coming home the same day and have my notebook/tablet by my chair where I will be recovering, so as soon as I am able to think straight, I will check in.

I know this won't do anything for my chronic pain and fatigue, but just to get one other discomfort out of the way will be a real relief.


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well that Super Bowl...wasn't. Denver should have been wearing Depends.  And to make it even worse, the commercials were generally bland. Although I did really like the Budweiser "Puppy Love" commercial with the puppy that kept going back home, the Pepsi one that turns NYC into a giant music experience,  and Terry Bradshaw and the Geico camel had a couple funny exchanges during the pre-game portion.



I loved the puppy one! I had tears, for Azia was three years old when I took her from the pound for she was to be put away to sleep.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Oh, I forgot we're on the "what are you doing" thread.  Payday today, so I've already been to WalMart, got my money orders, prescriptions, and some groceries.
> 
> I've just finished putting those groceries away, and resting up for another round at the Save-A-Lot for the rest of my restocking.
> 
> The cupboards were bare!



I love the first of the year and I need all my meds.  I got all of them on Saturday for $0.00...of course, it came out of my Flex Spending account, but it's nice to not have to hand the cash over.  Now if I can just make it last till next week, I have a 3 month prescription due to be filled.  My surgery hasn't sucked all the money out of the account, yet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Subaru? Barkleys? Must have been making a pit stop when that one ran.
> 
> I do remember another one that got me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : it was the Peanuts gang all coming out to gather on the field around Schroeder, who was playing the Star-Spangled Banner. No frills, no fancy trills, just plain, traditional style. Very nice.




I liked the Peanut one, too!   Here is a link to the Barkley's: Subaru Dog Tested. Dog Approved | Subaru of America


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> I loved the puppy one!...


Heard on TV tonight that it was the most popular, per an online survey. Would have gotten my vote.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> I have a whole stack of my old jeans that I'm hacking up.  The seats with pockets will be used for totes and purses, and the legs are planned for lap quilts.
> 
> I tried to explain the projects to DH, he was appalled.  He thought I was making Daisey Dukes to wear!




This was the post I meant to quote.  I saw the pic of your purses.  Really nice!  Do you have any pics of the lap quilts?


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Carol!  No lap quilt yet, but here's the layout:


----------



## LPBeier

Surgery time has changed.  It will be tomorrow still, but later, at 11 am.  I should be home mid to late afternoon!  Next time you hear from me I will be minus a gallbladder!


----------



## Cheryl J

Very nice, Dawg, and I love the little purse you made.  Looking forward to seeing the lap quilt when you're done.  I need to get a sewing machine.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Surgery time has changed. It will be tomorrow still, but later, at 11 am. I should be home mid to late afternoon! Next time you hear from me I will be minus a gallbladder!


Best wishes on your surgery, LB.  Hoping you'll be up and around in no time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Surgery time has changed.  It will be tomorrow still, but later, at 11 am.  I should be home mid to late afternoon!  Next time you hear from me I will be minus a gallbladder!



My thoughts and prayers are going with you.  Get some sleep tonight, you need the rest! Hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver

Best wishes and thoughts, LP!  Get rid of that nasty little gallbladder!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Andy M.

You are in our thoughts.  See you tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs))) Laurie, and healing vibes going in your direction.


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> Surgery time has changed. It will be tomorrow still, but later, at 11 am. I should be home mid to late afternoon! Next time you hear from me I will be minus a gallbladder!


 
 Hope all goes well tomorrow Laurie.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Surgery time has changed.  It will be tomorrow still, but later, at 11 am.  I should be home mid to late afternoon!  Next time you hear from me I will be minus a gallbladder!



Gosh, I hope you will feel so very much better! I am thinking of you!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Carol!  No lap quilt yet, but here's the layout:
> View attachment 20693



Oh this is so very nice!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Very nice, Dawg, and I love the little purse you made.  Looking forward to seeing the lap quilt when you're done.  I need to get a sewing machine.



I gave mine away. I got so tired of everyone asking me to fix this, hem that, catch these spots for me. Spike has it now. Let him do all the mending for the family.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday was grocery day. And it is also fill up the freezer month. Not one piece of meat in the freezer. So I was wrapping and wrapping. My hands are so cold from handling the cold meats. (Will they ever get warm again?) And I ran out of freezer bags and wrap right in the middle of all of it. I still have some meats to wrap up for the freezer. 

I went overboard and bought a treat for myself. A very large filet of Wild Iceland Haddock. $9.99 per pound. Total cost? $18.00. Haddock is my all time favorite fish. I could eat it three times a day, seven days a week. 

Evidently, DeMoula's must have had a bonus weekend. No mushrooms, and so many other items were missing from the shelves. They had flats everywhere with the help filling up the shelves as fast as they could. It made getting around the store with an electric cart difficult. Have to send Spike back tomorrow for the freezer bags and wrap.


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Surgery time has changed. It will be tomorrow still, but later, at 11 am. I should be home mid to late afternoon! Next time you hear from me I will be minus a gallbladder!


 
"See you" when you get back.


----------



## CarolPa

Hope everything goes well with your surgery LP.  You will feel so much better when it's over.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawglover, I have so many jeans I've saved for a project like this.  If I make the lap quilts, I'm planning on donating them to local nursing homes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Dawglover, I have so many jeans I've saved for a project like this.  If I make the lap quilts, *I'm planning on donating them to local nursing homes.*



That will be appreciated!  Thanks!


----------



## bethzaring

Cheryl J said:


> Very nice, Dawg, and I love the little purse you made. Looking forward to seeing the lap quilt when you're done. I need to get a sewing machine.


 
 I've had mine set up at my sisters house this week to do mending.  I've had it with me in my tiny apartment because I didn't know if the computerized machine would have been harmed by extended periods of sub zero temperatures in my storage unit.  I have been researching making curtains and had no idea how many ways there were to make curtains.  The biggest challenge was to decide the style. I have decided to do grommets and am now waiting for my sewing room to be completed.  The hickory engineered wood flooring starts to go down today and will take a week to lay.  An engineered wood flooring is the only kind of wood flooring that can be used with radiant heated floors.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I gave mine away. I got so tired of everyone asking me to fix this, hem that, catch these spots for me. Spike has it now. Let him do all the mending for the family.



I will sometimes do mending for family members, but most of the time I tell them they are free to come over and use the sewing machine whenever they want to.  Most of the time, they don't.


----------



## pacanis

Nobody did anything in the last 12 hours 

My new microwave came in yesterday. I'll be putting that up today.
It's a large under the cupboard style with lights and a fan. I already emptied out the spice cupboard so I had access to the screws and cord.
As I was doing that I wondered how the heck I ever put the old one up by myself  I must be getting old


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All I did was Eat, watch TV and sleep for a good part of that 12 hours!

I just got all huddled under blankets to warm up and am now having a hot flash...arrrrgh!!!


----------



## pacanis

That's OK. I noticed the post count had dropped way off here for some reason again anyway.

I just got back in from snow blowing the drive. I should have put on my ski pants. My pants are soaked from the melting powder.


----------



## LPBeier

bethzaring said:


> I've had mine set up at my sisters house this week to do mending. I've had it with me in my tiny apartment because I didn't know if the computerized machine would have been harmed by extended periods of sub zero temperatures in my storage unit. I have been researching making curtains and had no idea how many ways there were to make curtains. The biggest challenge was to decide the style. I have decided to do grommets and am now waiting for my sewing room to be completed. The hickory engineered wood flooring starts to go down today and will take a week to lay. An engineered wood flooring is the only kind of wood flooring that can be used with radiant heated floors.


My sewing machine is on my sewing desk in my studio.  However, it is the final "dumping place" for things I can't find a home for....including several sets of curtains that need hemming. 

Yes, we are wanting to go with the radiant floor heating throughout as well, and can choose from the engineered hardwood for the main rooms and tile for bathrooms, kitchen, etc.


----------



## pacanis

Hey, you're back, LPB!
How did it go? Or are you still in the hospital for a day or so?

I just finished mounting the microwave.
You know... there's a reason people replace "fitted" items, like under the counter appliances, with the same make and model. It's so all the holes line up! 
They relocated the cord 2" over for some reason, so I had to drill another 1-1/2" hole up through the bottom of my cupboard. But it's up and running.

You can't even see where I snow blowed this morning. I'll bet we've got another 6". I'll have to clear the drive again for this afternoon.


----------



## CarolPa

Pac, always remember, no matter how old you get, there will always be someone older than you.  Well, probably.  LOL  I wish they made the under the counter microwaves a little smaller.  Our cabinet is a little too long for ours, and the microwave is closer to the range top than it should be.  I have to be careful when using the back burners, which I rarely use anyway.  I did not plan on having this microwave when I put in the cabinets.  It's amazing how much you learn from your own mistakes.  

Do you have the microwave wired direct, or do you have an outlet inside your cupboard.  That's what we have.

I also notice that the posting has been light.  I have been scouring the internet, looking for a busy forum to post in.  Can't find any.  I guess you have to get in there and get to know a few people before it can become interesting.  I find forums that have 2 or 3 replies to each thread, many of which were started in 2010.  I don't even care what the topic is.  I just want someone to talk to.....


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> I just finished mounting the microwave.
> You know... there's a reason people replace "fitted" items, like under the counter appliances, with the same make and model. It's so all the holes line up!
> They relocated the cord 2" over for some reason, so I had to drill another 1-1/2" hole up through the bottom of my cupboard. But it's up and running.


 
We replaced our over the stove microwave a few months ago. The old one was the builders model when the condo was built and Whirlpool never offered them for sale to the public. We got a Kenmore convection one when they went on sale and not one hole lined up. The backing plate that bolts to the wall wasn't even close. I think manufacturers do this on purpose just to keep life interesting.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> I also notice that the posting has been light. I have been scouring the internet, looking for a busy forum to post in. Can't find any. I guess you have to get in there and get to know a few people before it can become interesting. I find forums that have 2 or 3 replies to each thread, many of which were started in 2010. I don't even care what the topic is. I just want someone to talk to.....


 
Yeah, can't wait until Andy gets back. He's like 1/6 of our regular posters 

And another thing I noticed with this microwave, besides the LED display being "thinner" looking, they relocated the light to the back of the unit. It used to be in the front of the bottom of the microwave, so it shown over the burners. Now I have one in the very back lighting up the very back of the stove where the clock is 
If it wasn't a microwave I'd think I had it facing the wrong way 

RJ, I get having to re-drill one hole isn't so bad then.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I also notice that the posting has been light.  I have been scouring the internet, looking for a busy forum to post in.  Can't find any.  I guess you have to get in there and get to know a few people before it can become interesting.  I find forums that have 2 or 3 replies to each thread, many of which were started in 2010.  I don't even care what the topic is.  I just want someone to talk to.....



Carol, are you on Facebook? They have a wonderful new feature, A Look Back.  It shows a little individual movie of what folks have been doing the last few years since they joined Facebook.  Really cool!


----------



## Cheryl J

I was wondering what that was all about, my FB newsfeed is filled with friends' movies!  
I don't FB a whole lot, so I must have missed the memo.  Been enjoying watching them, though.


----------



## taxlady

Google+ does that with photos that you have uploaded. I don't know if you can the ones for other people.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I was wondering what that was all about, my FB newsfeed is filled with friends' movies!
> I don't FB a whole lot, so I must have missed the memo.  Been enjoying watching them, though.



I've been watching them too.  Didn't get the memo either, but it was surprisingly easy (almost creepily so!) to share a one minute movie!


----------



## LPBeier

Since I am on rest for the next 2 - 3 weeks and I am only sleeping a few hours then awake for a few, I think I will be posting a lot any time night or day.

CarolPA, I hope you aren't planning to leave DC.  I have really been enjoying your posts.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I was wondering what that was all about, my FB newsfeed is filled with friends' movies!
> I don't FB a whole lot, so I must have missed the memo.  Been enjoying watching them, though.


I hadn't seen any until today. If you want one click this: https://facebook.com/lookback/ while you are signed in to Facebook.

https://facebook.com/lookback/


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Since I am on rest for the next 2 - 3 weeks and I am only sleeping a few hours then awake for a few, I think I will be posting a lot any time night or day.
> 
> CarolPA, I hope you aren't planning to leave DC.  I have really been enjoying your posts.



We won't let CarolPA leave DC, we will hunt her down!  

 LP is now in charge of tracking you, CarolPA!  And we all enjoy your posts!


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Since I am on rest for the next 2 - 3 weeks and I am only sleeping a few hours then awake for a few, I think I will be posting a lot any time night or day.
> 
> CarolPA, I hope you aren't planning to leave DC.  I have really been enjoying your posts.




No, I'm not going anywhere.  I have a couple other forums I visit, but I can't seem to find one that has enough people with nothing better to do than post on forums.  I think I need a life!


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Since I am on rest for the next 2 - 3 weeks and I am only sleeping a few hours then awake for a few, I think I will be posting a lot any time night or day.
> 
> CarolPA, I hope you aren't planning to leave DC. I have really been enjoying your posts.


 
Me neither.
Who was it that just chased her off to FB?


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> I hadn't seen any until today. If you want one click this: https://facebook.com/lookback/ while you are signed in to Facebook.



Can someone explain how this works?  Who makes the video?


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> Can someone explain how this works?  Who makes the video?



I just went to it, and clicked Share.  Facebook makes it.  It worked pretty slick.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> We won't let CarolPA leave DC, we will hunt her down!
> 
> LP is now in charge of tracking you, CarolPA! And we all enjoy your posts!


And I take any job seriously CarolPA, so watch out!  I will shake my cane at you if you even think of leaving!


----------



## cara

CarolPa said:


> Can someone explain how this works?  Who makes the video?



FB does it. Don't know which algorithm they use for creating... 
Won't share mine, everybody must think I'm alcoholic from what is shown there...


----------



## Dawgluver

cara said:


> FB does it. Don't know which algorithm they use for creating...
> Won't share mine, everybody must think I'm alcoholic from what is shown there...



But we already knew that!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> And I take any job seriously CarolPA, so watch out!  I will shake my cane at you if you even think of leaving!



:roflmao:  I have a cane somewhere around here.    Will find it, and shake it too!

Oh no, where did CarolPA go?  Did we scare her off, LP?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here eating a pear...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I've been watching them too.  Didn't get the memo either, but it was surprisingly easy *(almost creepily so!)* to share a one minute movie!


Yeah...that's why I haven't done it. Too Creepy -alternating with Too Narcissistic. Plus, I resemble what Cara said: "
"Won't share mine, everybody must think I'm alcoholic from what is shown there... "


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ....I just finished mounting the microwave.
> You know... there's a reason people replace "fitted" items, like under the counter appliances, with the same make and model. It's so all the holes line up!
> They relocated the cord 2" over for some reason, so I had to drill another 1-1/2" hole up through the bottom of my cupboard....


Himself had a dickens of a time when he installed a microwave - replaced our over-the-range vent. Between the light being far back like yours and the vent being pretty inefficient I have no intentions of having a micro over a stove again. Next time, I want a big-ax professional vent that exhausts directly to the outside. None of this "blowing the smoke around to set off the alarms" deal.  At least the last thing I seared (a chicken breast in a CI pan) I had the presence of mind to head to the sunroom...and then close the door between the sunroom and the main part of the house. The sunroom smelled like grilled chicken for two days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to come up with a plan for supper. Everything I think of sounds good...until I realize I don't want to bother with much. But I'm out of leftovers!  We will eat...cereal is an option, right?


----------



## pacanis

My old one didn't do squat as far as smoke from cooking on the stove was concerned. I'm hoping the shoddy light placement has meant they relocated the internal ductwork so the fan works better. We shall see.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself had a dickens of a time when he installed a microwave - replaced our over-the-range vent. Between the light being far back like yours and the vent being pretty inefficient I have no intentions of having a micro over a stove again. Next time, I want a big-ax professional vent that exhausts directly to the outside. None of this "blowing the smoke around to set off the alarms" deal.  At least the last thing I seared (a chicken breast in a CI pan) I had the presence of mind to head to the sunroom...and then close the door between the sunroom and the main part of the house. The sunroom smelled like grilled chicken for two days.



I find it best to install everything myself.  DH has absolutely no patience, and tends to scream at things or whack them with a hammer, like that will make them slide into place.  I'm a lot more patient and easygoing.  And I read the manuals!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

He CAN do it Dawg, it's just that he abhors doing anything around the house. I told him just five minutes ago that I am not starting supper until he starts snowblowing the 10" in the driveway. I'm getting hangry...


----------



## taxlady

We just got home from minor shopping excursion and a meal out. We went to Canadian Tire and got a non-stick skillet, so I can try to make omelettes, a new shower head, and a largish spider, the "Asian skimmer", kitchen tool kind of spider.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've always wanted to have a 'spider'.  So is Canadian Tire like a Home Depot, or a Lowe's?  I hope you're happy with your non stick skillet, Taxlady, and have fun with making omelettes.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I've always wanted to have a 'spider'.  So is Canadian Tire like a Home Depot, or a Lowe's?  I hope you're happy with your non stick skillet, Taxlady, and have fun with making omelettes.


Not familiar with Lowe's. A bit like Home Depot, but they have a lot of car stuff. Most of them do car maintenance and repairs. It started out as a tire store.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> We just got home from minor shopping excursion and a meal out. We went to Canadian Tire and got a non-stick skillet, so I can try to make omelettes, a new shower head, and a largish spider, the "Asian skimmer", kitchen tool kind of spider.


 
Try making omelettes? You've never made an omelette?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just sitting at the airport waiting. 9:45 departure to Puerto Plata.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Try making omelettes? You've never made an omelette?




Huh!  You better not make fun of me if I say I never made something.  You're not that far away.  I'll get you!


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Huh! You better not make fun of me if I say I never made something. You're not that far away. I'll get you!


 
I wasn't making fun. Just asking in case I read the post incorrectly.


----------



## CarolPa

I got my over-the-stove microwave because my kitchen is so small that my old microwave took up too much counter space.  My light is somewhat in the middle between the front and back.  I don't think it exhausts very well.  I still set of the smoke-detector.  

My son has a range hood exhaust that is vented to the outside.  He is going to replace it with a microwave and wants DH to help him install it.  I will have to go with him because I am the one who reads the directions anytime he puts something together.  Honestly, I think he can't read very well or had poor reading comprehension.  So I help him out.  Most of the time it's something he's putting together for me anyway.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> I hadn't seen any until today. If you want one click this: https://facebook.com/lookback/ while you are signed in to Facebook.




Ok.  I have a Facebook account, but there is nothing in it.  I never set up my profile.  No  pic, no messages, no friends, no nothing.   When I clicked on the link  all I got was this message.

*Thank you, Carol*

10 years ago people started using Facebook to connect with each other in a new way. Thanks for being a part of it.


I guess there was nothing there to make a video.  After hearing about Cara's boozing video I think I'm glad!  LOL


----------



## pacanis

I think the fan (and now the light in my case) is a waste. I originally bought this kind because my stove is not vented and the lighting is terrible. The fan really didn't do much and the light was OK, but now like I mentioned it's location is useless.
If it wasn't for wanting the holes to line up I would have purchased a different under the counter model. As a matter of fact I don't know why I wasted my time rotating the blower motor when I'll probably never use it.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Try making omelettes? You've never made an omelette?


I've never made the French kind that is shown in the Julia Child video.

I make a simple version of an "omelette menagère" (French for homemaker's omelette). I don't bother folding. I have never made an American omelette.


----------



## pacanis

I don't know the Julia Child kind. Not by that name anyway.


----------



## CarolPa

I used to make very good omlettes, but I got lazy in my old age and am now very happy just adding the chopped veggies to my scrambled eggs.  I don't like to order them out because they put cheese in them and I don't like cheese and eggs together.  I could ask them to leave it out, but I always forget then I'm picking the cheese out.


----------



## pacanis

I usually make a few/year just to stay in practice.
I never knew a woman who wasn't impressed with an omelet for breakfast. Just sayin'.

I just finished cleaning up some clutter. I have no idea what to do with some of the stuff I have, but I'm trying to get rid of what I don't use or think I'll use.
Do second hand shops buy this crap? I'm not one to have a yard sale, but I hate simply throwing away good crap.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I usually make a few/year just to stay in practice.
> I never knew a woman who wasn't impressed with an omelet for breakfast. Just sayin'.
> 
> I just finished cleaning up some clutter. I have no idea what to do with some of the stuff I have, but I'm trying to get rid of what I don't use or think I'll use.
> Do second hand shops buy this crap? I'm not one to have a yard sale, but I hate simply throwing away good crap.



  Just a few times a year?

What kind of good crap are you talking about, Pac?  We take just about everything to Goodwill that we can't recycle.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I usually make a few/year just to stay in practice.
> I never knew a woman who wasn't impressed with an omelet for breakfast. Just sayin'.
> 
> I just finished cleaning up some clutter. I have no idea what to do with some of the stuff I have, but I'm trying to get rid of what I don't use or think I'll use.
> Do second hand shops buy this crap? I'm not one to have a yard sale, but I hate simply throwing away good crap.




I don't think second hand shops buy anything.  They take donations.  Depending on how much you have and what condition it's in, you could place an ad for a box of flea market items for one total price, take all.  It can't be very much, but people who sell at flea markets for a living will be interested if you have things they can sell at a profit.  

Our neighborhood has a big yard sale every summer and we have participated a couple times.  One time it was near the end of the day and my DH bargained with a guy who bought everything we had left, minus a couple expensive items my husband would not include.  That was great.  We didn't have to drag all that stuff back into the house.


----------



## pacanis

Oh I don't know... crap, lol.
Old keyboards, monitors, a boatload of coloring pencils/markers/pastels, colored paper, cd rom games that probably won't work on the newer softwares, plus the hand controler thingy, an ancient external hard drive, clocks, pictures and knick knacks I'll never hang or set up... I've got a lot of stuff that's garbage to me, but probably worth something to someone. I've got a bunch of Budweiser stuff too, like fishing lures, miniature trucks, billard rack, box that looks like an old crate... I've got more stuff than I know what to do with. Anybody want an Atari? lol


----------



## pacanis

Denon turntable, a bunch of albums, Denon cassette player, a bunch of cassettes, an old Pioneer 8-track player, a bunch of 8-tracks...


----------



## Dawgluver

There are recycling places that take apart electronics.  I don't think you'll make much money, maybe try Ebay or Craigslist?  The Budweiser stuff would probably be worth something to those who collect it, I was shocked at how much the comic books and Tonka toys went for to collectors when I had Mom's auction.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I usually make a few/year just to stay in practice.
> I never knew a woman who wasn't impressed with an omelet for breakfast. Just sayin'.
> 
> I just finished cleaning up some clutter. I have no idea what to do with some of the stuff I have, but I'm trying to get rid of what I don't use or think I'll use.
> Do second hand shops buy this crap? I'm not one to have a yard sale, but I hate simply throwing away good crap.



Some "higher-end" second-hand shops take stuff on consignment, but not the kind of stuff you have. Habitat for Humanity and Goodwill take it and will give you a receipt for a tax donation.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Oh I don't know... crap, lol.
> Old keyboards, monitors, a boatload of coloring pencils/markers/pastels, colored paper, cd rom games that probably won't work on the newer softwares, plus the hand controler thingy, an ancient external hard drive, clocks, pictures and knick knacks I'll never hang or set up... I've got a lot of stuff that's garbage to me, but probably worth something to someone. I've got a bunch of Budweiser stuff too, like fishing lures, miniature trucks, billard rack, box that looks like an old crate... I've got more stuff than I know what to do with. *Anybody want an Atari?* lol




Nope!  We have one DH won't throw out because "it's going to be worth money some day!"  LOL  NOT

We have stuff like that too, Pac.  I want to just throw it away, but DH won't let me.  I will hand him this....he made our attic exhaust fan out of a bunch of junk he had laying around.  The blade from an old box fan, a motor he took off something...the only thing he had to buy was the louvers that open and close when you turn on the fan.  DH would love to rummage through your stuff!  My grandson would love to have the colored pencils, markers and paper.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I don't know the Julia Child kind. Not by that name anyway.


The kind that she makes in a video.

This kind:







Not this kind:






I should have taken pix, but we were hungry. I'll try to remember pix next time.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> There are recycling places that take apart electronics.  I don't think you'll make much money, maybe try Ebay or Craigslist?  The Budweiser stuff would probably be worth something to those who collect it, I was shocked at how much the comic books and Tonka toys went for to collectors when I had Mom's auction.


I was going to say pretty much the same thing, except the part about your mum.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Just sitting at the airport waiting. 9:45 departure to Puerto Plata.


Bum!  Didn't you get back from a vacation just a little while ago? Nice, though. Vacation? Or work related. Whatever it is, enjoy the warmth.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...Anybody want an Atari? lol


Thanks, but no. I have enough of our own shrattis to get rid of before I can even think of listing it for sale. When we moved up here from OH I did have a Pong game to sell.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have to go kill off another small grove of trees, copying everything and anything I can think of to verify my existence and citizenship...just to buy health insurance. There isn't much they ask for, but I'm making sure anything that might bring up another question (like why my last name on my birth certificate is different than my name now...duh! I got married!) I'm beginning to feel a little bit like Santa and the M&M guys!

M&Ms Christmas Commercial: THEY DO EXIST! - YouTube


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for the pic, Taxy. I've never seen one folded like that before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Oh I don't know... crap, lol.
> Old keyboards, monitors, a boatload of coloring pencils/markers/pastels, colored paper, cd rom games that probably won't work on the newer softwares, plus the hand controler thingy, an ancient external hard drive, clocks, pictures and knick knacks I'll never hang or set up... I've got a lot of stuff that's garbage to me, but probably worth something to someone. I've got a bunch of Budweiser stuff too, like fishing lures, miniature trucks, billard rack, box that looks like an old crate... I've got more stuff than I know what to do with. Anybody want an Atari? lol



Donate the coloring pencils/markers/pastels to a Jr High (Middle School?) or High School art department.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have to go kill off another small grove of trees, copying everything and anything I can think of to verify my existence and citizenship...just to buy health insurance. There isn't much they ask for, but I'm making sure anything that might bring up another question (like why my last name on my birth certificate is different than my name now...duh! I got married!) I'm beginning to feel a little bit like Santa and the M&M guys!
> 
> M&Ms Christmas Commercial: THEY DO EXIST! - YouTube


Do you have a scanner? Most modern photocopiers have hard disks. If you don't want your personal info, that you are copying, to possibly get into the wrong hands, scan it at home or at a friend's place.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital. Got here yesterday. I was extremely dehydrated; it's amazing what five bags of fluid does for a body, lol. I know it's not funny but January was one of the worst months of my life and I just want to get past it at this point. Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital. Got here yesterday. I was extremely dehydrated; it's amazing what five bags of fluid does for a body, lol. I know it's not funny but January was one of the worst months of my life and I just want to get past it at this point. Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.



You aren't supposed to get dehydrated...I hope you are feeling much better.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital. Got here yesterday. I was extremely dehydrated; it's amazing what five bags of fluid does for a body, lol. I know it's not funny but January was one of the worst months of my life and I just want to get past it at this point. Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.



Oh no, GG!  What happened?


----------



## Dawgluver

This turned out fun!  Fresh from the dryer!  And a crappy picture!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice Dawg!!


----------



## GotGarlic

It's a long story; I don't really want to get into the details. I just have a complex set of medical issues and managing them depends on balancing a lot of medications and supplements. A bad reaction from a new med for one condition combined with a complication from another condition and things got out of control. 

I'm really lucky that I've been with my PCP for over 24 years, since I was first diagnosed with Crohn's disease, and he's a professor at the medical school where I used to work. All my doctors are, and they're exceptional.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, PF, you're being kind.  It really does look better than the pic, it's not photogenic.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> It's a long story; I don't really want to get into the details. I just have a complex set of medical issues and managing them depends on balancing a lot of medications and supplements. A bad reaction from a new med for one condition combined with a complication from another condition and things got out of control.
> 
> I'm really lucky that I've been with my PCP for over 24 years, since I was first diagnosed with Crohn's disease, and he's a professor at the medical school where I used to work. All my doctors are, and they're exceptional.



Well, {{{GG}}}}. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, PF, you're being kind.  It really does look better than the pic, it's not photogenic.



Will you be backing it?  And I'm not being kind, just brutally honest.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Will you be backing it?  And I'm not being kind, just brutally honest.



I think I'll leave it as is.  It's pretty heavy.  Have a few more pairs of jeans and whacked off jean legs, may make some more lap blankets for the local nursing home.  

I think I finally refigured out my sewing machine, I had the tension on 0.  Not a good thing.  Duh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, tension is important...I always feel tense when I have to sew anything...


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG))) I hope you get everything back under control soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

And I had to bawl my way through Jay Leno's last Tonight Show.....sniff.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital. Got here yesterday. I was extremely dehydrated; it's amazing what five bags of fluid does for a body, lol. I know it's not funny but January was one of the worst months of my life and I just want to get past it at this point. Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.



 Best wishes for a quick recovery, GG.


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital. Got here yesterday. I was extremely dehydrated; it's amazing what five bags of fluid does for a body, lol. I know it's not funny but January was one of the worst months of my life and I just want to get past it at this point. Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.



Oh no! I am so very sorry! Please, please take care of yourself! Let us know please?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital....Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.


Wow, get juiced up and get out of there fast! For your sake I hope you get to go home tomorrow (or would that be "today" by now?) Feel better. ((hugs))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> And I had to bawl my way through Jay Leno's last Tonight Show.....sniff.


Me too. I was pretty good and held off until he started up with his parting speech. Besides, Sandy Bullock got me going last night when her faucets started to leak.

************

I'm "wine"ding down from a busy day. Three new recipes today, one for our dinner and two baked items. Chicken dinner was a winner, the bakery not so much. Definitely edible, but the recipes aren't worth saving.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching Chopped Canada in the hospital. Got here yesterday. I was extremely dehydrated; it's amazing what five bags of fluid does for a body, lol. I know it's not funny but January was one of the worst months of my life and I just want to get past it at this point. Hopefully I'm going home tomorrow and can get back to cooking soon.



I drink a LOT of coffee. And the caffeine in coffee is a diuretic. I can tell when I am becoming dehydrated. The condition on my skin changes and I notice it more on my arms. So when I see the change, I make it a point to get some water into me. Every time I have gone out in the ambulance, the first thing they do is start an IV, because sure enough I let myself get dehydrated. Oddly enough it is not a problem for me in the summer. I usually have an ice drink going. And when the cubes get small enough in my mouth they go. So I get water that way. 

Becoming dehydrated is very serious. It can lead to failure of your organs and death. And with all the meds we are on, it is so easy to become dehydrated. Do be careful in the future GG. We would hate to have to miss you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Day 5 of work and I am decidedly tired.  But, I am managing.  Having blood sugar problems this morning, so I will be a bit late into work.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Day 5 of work and I am decidedly tired.  But, I am managing.  Having blood sugar problems this morning, so I will be a bit late into work.



After a major surgery, it is going to take you a good six months to get back to normal. Don't try to rush it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm pretty much back, just a little tired.  I'm handling everything just fine.  My blood sugars have been trending down since the surgery, but waking up with a level of 55 is too darned low.  I had to cook up breakfast and sit and eat it, instead of an on the fly breakfast as usual...putting me a bit behind.


----------



## CarolPa

Hope you're doing better soon, GG.

And you too, PF.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> And I had to bawl my way through Jay Leno's last Tonight Show.....sniff.




We usually watch the Tonight Show every night, in bed, then shut off the TV and go to sleep.  For some reason, DH was tireder than usual and shut the TV off early, forgetting that it was Jay's last night.  Maybe I'm glad I didn't watch it.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm pretty much back, just a little tired.  I'm handling everything just fine.  My blood sugars have been trending down since the surgery, but waking up with a level of 55 is too darned low.  I had to cook up breakfast and sit and eat it, instead of an on the fly breakfast as usual...putting me a bit behind.



Please, Princess!  Don't push it.  If today is day 5, I'm assuming it's your last day of the week.  

Take it really easy tonight, let Shrek spoil you all weekend.

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS XOXOXOX!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## pacanis

Speaking of all this hospital talk, LPB never answered me, does anyone here know if she's out of the hospital or is she posting from the hospital. I know she was going in for surgery... maybe she's posted in the dinner thread and it didn't register...

Bright, sunshiny day here today, but dang it's cold. I had to clear snow this morning and I'm hoping I have enough gas for my walkbehind to clear some more. The wind was coming out of the south, which meant it was tough going this morning with the snow "dust" blowing right back at me.
So now I'm getting ready to warm up another snowblower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Please, Princess!  Don't push it.  If today is day 5, I'm assuming it's your last day of the week.
> 
> Take it really easy tonight, let Shrek spoil you all weekend.
> 
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS XOXOXOX!!}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}



Thanks, Z!  I'm fine...just finishing a huge breakfast...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Speaking of all this hospital talk, LPB never answered me, does anyone here know if she's out of the hospital or is she posting from the hospital. I know she was going in for surgery... maybe she's posted in the dinner thread and it didn't register...
> 
> Bright, sunshiny day here today, but dang it's cold. I had to clear snow this morning and I'm hoping I have enough gas for my walkbehind to clear some more. The wind was coming out of the south, which meant it was tough going this morning with the snow "dust" blowing right back at me.
> So now I'm getting ready to warm up another snowblower.



Yes, Laurie is out of the hospital and doing great!


----------



## Zhizara

What I'm doing today is cooking.  So far, tomato soup, taco meat burritos and either today or tomorrow, lasagna with the leftover taco meat..

Other than that, I'm reading the last of a 3 book series by Iris Johhansen about Eve Duncan.  And, maybe a nice nap later.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Fi!

Well I'm done snowblowing for the day.
Such a calm day, but the thrown snow just isn't cooperating.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Home, long week.  Getting some lunch and a nap...then see what's in store for the weekend.


----------



## GotGarlic

Home from the hospital, yay! Just finished a bowl of Panera's chicken noodle soup and reading the new Cooks Illustrated that arrived yesterday. 

Thanks for the well wishes


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Becoming dehydrated is very serious. It can lead to failure of your organs and death. And with all the meds we are on, it is so easy to become dehydrated. Do be careful in the future GG. We would hate to have to miss you.



No kidding?  I had no idea it was so dangerous. How stupid of me to let a complicated, long-term medical condition that has confounded several specialists, and a bad reaction to a new prescription, almost kill me.

It wasn't my fault, Addie, but thanks for the odd expression of concern.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> No kidding?  I had no idea it was so dangerous. How stupid of me to let a complicated, long-term medical condition that has confounded several specialists, and a bad reaction to a new prescription, almost kill me.
> 
> It wasn't my fault, Addie, but thanks for the odd expression of concern.



GG, I have scared myself with just how sick I became and so quickly from being dehydrated. And you don't even realize it is even happening. Fortunately, I can look at my skin and see it in the making and catch it early now. Just remember caffeine is a diuretic and to drink plenty of water each day. The water in coffee doesn't count.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from picking up some onions. 
I saw a pretty girl at the store who smiled and said hi to me and couldn't for the life of me place a name to a face. I knew I knew her from somewhere... Then it dawned on me, it was the girl from up the road who had that lap band (?) surgery. She must have dropped 40 lbs.
I noticed Rex Ryan (head coach NY Jets) keeps getting thinner, too. Do those bands ever come off when you reach your goal?


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> I just got back from picking up some onions.
> I saw a pretty girl at the store who smiled and said hi to me and couldn't for the life of me place a name to a face. I knew I knew her from somewhere... Then it dawned on me, it was the girl from up the road who had that lap band (?) surgery. She must have dropped 40 lbs.
> I noticed Rex Ryan (head coach NY Jets) keeps getting thinner, too. Do those bands ever come off when you reach your goal?



How wonderful for her! 

I doubt they're removed unless something goes wrong. They're surgically implanted and surgeons usually avoid repeat abdominal surgeries if at all possible. It weakens abdominal muscles and makes hernias and other complications more likely.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> How wonderful for her!
> 
> I doubt they're removed unless something goes wrong. They're surgically implanted and surgeons usually avoid repeat abdominal surgeries if at all possible. It weakens abdominal muscles and makes hernias and other complications more likely.


 
She looked like one of those before and after infomercials. Incredible transformation. And she had the different hair color, too!
I'll assume then that the surgery has a bottom end, or point where you just don't keep dropping pounds. Interesting surgery. Makes a lot more sense than lipo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just got back from picking up some onions.
> I saw a pretty girl at the store who smiled and said hi to me and couldn't for the life of me place a name to a face. I knew I knew her from somewhere... Then it dawned on me, it was the girl from up the road who had that lap band (?) surgery. She must have dropped 40 lbs.
> I noticed Rex Ryan (head coach NY Jets) keeps getting thinner, too. Do those bands ever come off when you reach your goal?



I thought you were going to say the girl smiled at you and you forgot what you went to the store for...


----------



## Dawgluver

Ask her out, Pac!  The band won't fall off.  And I'll bet she'd appreciate your cooking!


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> She looked like one of those before and after infomercials. Incredible transformation. And she had the different hair color, too!
> I'll assume then that the surgery has a bottom end, or point where you just don't keep dropping pounds. Interesting surgery. Makes a lot more sense than lipo.



Yeah, it reduces the amount you can eat at one time so people have to eat smaller meals. Some people manage to overeat anyway or eat too much of the wrong things, but patients are carefully selected as emotionally and mentally ready to change and behavior-modification therapy is part of the process. My GI surgeon's office did that and they had support group meetings there for the patients.

I agree - you should ask her out!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Yeah, it reduces the amount you can eat at one time so people have to eat smaller meals. Some people manage to overeat anyway or eat too much of the wrong things, but patients are carefully selected as emotionally and mentally ready to change and behavior-modification therapy is part of the process. My GI surgeon's office did that and they had support group meetings there for the patients.
> 
> I agree - you should ask her out!



One of the admins I worked with had the surgery, and slowly brought himself back up to his previous weight.  Takes a lot of willpower.


----------



## pacanis

Gee, thanks for the concern ladies.
And if she wasn't married and the daughter of the cop who lives next door I just might 
The wedding band is one she might not lose either 

Seriously though, thanks for thinking of me 
I still like to window shop


----------



## pacanis

So anyway. Today I also purchased some nail polish.
I have a couple small plastic parts I wanted to color match and I knew nail polish would be the ticket. Honest.
But it's not going on like I thought it would. Kind of streaky, not "self-leveling" like I thought it would be. Although the brush marks disappear anyway. I think I'll have to do some sanding and re-applying. Dries fast anyway. House stinks. lol


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Gee, thanks for the concern ladies.
> And if she wasn't married and the daughter of the cop who lives next door I just might
> The wedding band is one she might not lose either
> 
> Seriously though, thanks for thinking of me
> I still like to window shop



  Yes, that might be an issue....


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> So anyway. Today I also purchased some nail polish.
> I have a couple small plastic parts I wanted to color match and I knew nail polish would be the ticket. Honest.
> But it's not going on like I thought it would. Kind of streaky, not "self-leveling" like I thought it would be. Although the brush marks disappear anyway. I think I'll have to do some sanding and re-applying. Dries fast anyway. House stinks. lol



Sharpie markers come in different colors, would those work?


----------



## pacanis

No. It's an odd color. The nail polish will work.
I just expected it to look perfect like a manicure job with little effort from me. lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't brush it on, dab...it will take a bit longer to dry, but putting it on plastic makes it difficult to brush it evenly and thick.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't brush it on, dab...it will take a bit longer to dry, but putting it on plastic makes it difficult to brush it evenly and thick.


 
Thanks, but too late.
I figured plastic was the same texture as fingernails, but I have no idea how many coats are put on a fingernail and the bottle didn't come with instructions... that's a first.
I'll sand down the thick areas and see what I have. I probably should have practiced on something first. And I don't mean a toenail  
Weird brush, too.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Thanks, but too late.
> I figured plastic was the same texture as fingernails, but I have no idea how many coats are put on a fingernail and the bottle didn't come with instructions... that's a first.
> I'll sand down the thick areas and see what I have. I probably should have practiced on something first. And I don't mean a toenail
> Weird brush, too.



Pac, you really have to ask these questions BEFORE you apply the nail polish.  :sigh: 
I don't think I've ever seen a nail polish bottle that came with instructions.  My manicure girls do a great mani/pedi, would be happy to give you their number.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't sand, just reapply, allowing to dry between layers, until it looks right.  That's what I do when it goes on too thin on my nails.

And stop huffing the nail polish...


----------



## Dawgluver

Opening Olympic ceremony!


----------



## taxlady

I have decided that I want to slow down my tax practice. I am old enough to think about retiring. I am only keeping clients I like. So, I think professional tax software at $700 is over kill. They increased the price by $10 last year and $40 this year. I just don't do enough tax returns anymore to justify that. Besides, I want to get rind of Windows and that software only runs on Windog.

I'm really ticked off. This tax software does tax returns back to the late '90s. I have always been able to use it well into the next year before renewing. This year, as of January, I can open the tax returns, but I can't print them. That means that if a client wants another copy of an old return, I can't print it for them unless I buy another license. To be fair, I can buy a "one-pay" license for $27 to print one or do one tax return. But, I have never charged clients for copies before. They aren't going to be happy to pay $27 for a copy of their tax return, and another $27 for thier spouse's return. This just makes me want to get away from this software even more.

So, now I am checking out the various online tax software for Canadian Federal and Quebec tax returns. I will fill in the returns for my clients and let them netfile them. I will still give them their nice portfolio with summaries, their tax slips, and DVD with everything. And, if a client wants to fill it in him/herself, I'll be happy to verify it for them and charge less than if I do the whole return.


----------



## CatPat

I'm up, I cannot sleep. I found a lump at the top of my right breast Thursday and I made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday.

It just appeared out of nowhere. I'm very, very concerned. I've told my family and friends, and poor DA is worrying her head off. 

Whatever this is, I can face it. I have my family, my friends, and you. I'm just a bit worried.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## cara

cat, 
I hope it will be just an abscess, I had that a few years ago, it came out of nothing, but you are right it is really frightening...
thinking of you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ....Just remember caffeine is a diuretic and to drink plenty of water each day. The water in coffee doesn't count.


They have recently declared that to be an old wives' tale - heard it on WCVB just a little while ago. Caffeine will make you run to the BR more, but the volume of liquid taken in is greater than the volume eliminated. I read elsewhere that you're safe as long as you limit yourself to between 3-5 cups of coffee. So that's three highly-caffeinated Star*bucks* or five of any other brand, I guess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> .... I probably should have practiced on something first. And I don't mean a toenail
> Weird brush, too.


You wouldn't be the first guy to sport painted toenails! While having a tiny, minor surgery in my doc's office (cyst on my scalp, if you must know) my doc said he'd tell me one thing that no one else knew. When their daughter was little she asked Daddy if she could paint his toenails. What Daddy is going to say no? Yup, he had painted toes. Good thing she did this in winter!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> I'm up, I cannot sleep. I found a lump at the top of my right breast Thursday and I made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday.
> 
> It just appeared out of nowhere. I'm very, very concerned. I've told my family and friends, and poor DA is worrying her head off....


Wow, that is scary Cat. But since it appeared suddenly it's likely that Cara is right that it's a cyst. Or did you bump yourself hard on something and you don't quite remember it? I know this has happened to me for ages!  There are times I'm so bruised I look like my dear Himself batters me. Nope, I'm just in a hurry all the time and keep walking into things for real. The corner of the highboy dresser and I are definitely on intimate terms - its corner with my upper left arm. Ouch!


----------



## cara

CG,
I know that, too, but I don't run into things, they just hop into my way 
Most perfect in that is our bed.. it jumps around quite a lot...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I'm up, I cannot sleep. I found a lump at the top of my right breast Thursday and I made an appointment with my doctor for Tuesday.
> 
> It just appeared out of nowhere. I'm very, very concerned. I've told my family and friends, and poor DA is worrying her head off.
> 
> Whatever this is, I can face it. I have my family, my friends, and you. I'm just a bit worried.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Very scary, ~Cat!  I know you can't help worrying about it.  My thoughts and prayers that it is nothing to worry about.  You can PM me if you need to talk, I've been there with worrisome lumps.

Hugs,
Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> They have recently declared that to be an old wives' tale - heard it on WCVB just a little while ago. Caffeine will make you run to the BR more, but the volume of liquid taken in is greater than the volume eliminated. I read elsewhere that you're safe as long as you limit yourself to between 3-5 cups of coffee. So that's three highly-caffeinated Star*bucks* or five of any other brand, I guess.



Don't you just love Mayoclinic.com ?


----------



## pacanis

Speaking of huffing and a rcent death, Phillip Seymour Hoffman made a good/depressing movie about huffing. Can't remember the name though...

And I know, Dawg. I should have asked first.
I haven't even looked at them yet. Maybe they'll look better this morning.


----------



## pacanis

hmmm, another non-productive morning for everyone I see, lol.

I just got back from grocery shopping. The store wasn't crowded, but everyone in it looked like the people that only shop once a month and had the overloaded carts to prove it. And of course the express lane was closed.
I picked up some parsley, a lemon and some marrow bones for tomorrow night's dinner.


----------



## vitauta

marrow bones,yum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got up a bit ago...was wide awake at 2 this morning.   So, nope have not accomplished anything.  Have to make a Costco run, ran out of a medication last night when setting up for the week...it also gives me an excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm just waiting for my lasagna to cool enough to cut into.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to go shopping. I gave the online Rx drug refill thingee a try. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just ordered some theatre tickets online from Ticketmaster, about drove me nuts with the timer!  FINALLY was able to print them, I forgot I already had an account and password with them, and by the time I found the PW, my time had run out and I had to start over.

I'm going to put linings in the jean purses I made last week.


----------



## LPBeier

I just watched 2 of 3 Canadian sisters win gold and silver in Moguls at the Olympics.  It is great that they are on during this time of "rest" for me.  

I am also about to go mix up a meatloaf for TB to cook later in the day.  I will use my mixer on stir to do the work so I don't hurt the staples in my chest.  

I have been sleeping so much since the surgery on Tuesday - I guess catching up to all that I missed the last few months that this has been bothering me.  So if you don't see me here, I am probably....


----------



## Alix

LPBeier said:


> I just watched 2 of 3 Canadian sisters win gold and silver in Moguls at the Olympics.  It is great that they are on during this time of "rest" for me.
> 
> I am also about to go mix up a meatloaf for TB to cook later in the day.  I will use my mixer on stir to do the work so I don't hurt the staples in my chest.
> 
> I have been sleeping so much since the surgery on Tuesday - I guess catching up to all that I missed the last few months that this has been bothering me.  So if you don't see me here, I am probably....


Why do you have staples? I thought I saw that you had a laparoscopic gallbladder removal, was there something else? 

WOOHOO! on the medals! I love the Olympics!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> hmmm, another non-productive morning for everyone I see, lol.
> 
> I just got back from grocery shopping. The store wasn't crowded, but everyone in it looked like the people that only shop once a month and had the overloaded carts to prove it. And of course the express lane was closed.
> I picked up some parsley, a lemon and some marrow bones for tomorrow night's dinner.



There has been times when I have been over the express lane limit and they lane was empty. So instead of finding the smallest line, the cashier will often call me in rather than see me stand in line. They would rather be busy than just standing around also.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> There has been times when I have been over the express lane limit and they lane was empty. So instead of finding the smallest line, the cashier will often call me in rather than see me stand in line. They would rather be busy than just standing around also.


 
The town store does that. They don't have a limit posted, it just says Express Lane. I think they should keep it open and moving for all the lunchtime buyers who are on time constraints, but they don't. If they are slow they will wave someone over no matter how full their cart is.


----------



## taxlady

I just got home from shopping. I decided to go to the SAQ and pick up a box of red wine. When I got to the pharmacy, my 'scrips were ready and waiting for me. Whadya know!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Just ordered some theatre tickets online from Ticketmaster, about drove me nuts with the timer!  FINALLY was able to print them, I forgot I already had an account and password with them, and by the time I found the PW, my time had run out and I had to start over.
> 
> I'm going to put linings in the jean purses I made last week.


I hate buying tickets online. They don't make it a pleasant experience and then they charge a fee for the privilege of doing the work for them. 

If you are putting linings in jeans purses, you may as well put some inside pockets.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I hate buying tickets online. They don't make it a pleasant experience and then they charge a fee for the privilege of doing the work for them.
> 
> If you are putting linings in jeans purses, you may as well put some inside pockets.



Indeed.  I'm still annoyed.  I wanted to do the preshow dinner, but it won't let me print tickets from home, pick-up only.  And since we live out of town, it sounds like too much of a PITA.

And inside pockets are in the plan.  It's design as I go.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't you just love Mayoclinic.com ?


I actually found that link with Google. Cleveland Clinic has a lot of health information on their site too. The news up here shows a lot of Cleveland Clinic health stories - kinda like a little bit of home...


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed. I'm still annoyed. I wanted to do the preshow dinner, but it won't let me print tickets from home, pick-up only. And since we live out of town, it sounds like too much of a PITA.
> 
> And inside pockets are in the plan. It's design as I go.


 
What I want to know is... 
If your purse is stuffed full... and you know what you want is on the bottom... do you unzip the zipper and slide a hand in?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> What I want to know is...
> If your purse is stuffed full... and you know what you want is on the bottom... do you unzip the zipper and slide a hand in?



  I sewed the zipper up....not a bad idea though, Pac!


----------



## LPBeier

Alix said:


> Why do you have staples? I thought I saw that you had a laparoscopic gallbladder removal, was there something else?
> 
> WOOHOO! on the medals! I love the Olympics!


I did have a laparoscopic gallbladder removal, but he made four incisions and closed them with staples.  I get them out in two weeks!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. If I got any lazier I'd have to use the litter pan and lick myself clean. *mrow* Gotta get myself off my kiester and flip some laundry from washer to dryer, then get started on making a batch of taco seasoning mix. After that, I'll probably get lazy again.


----------



## Cheryl J

OH. MY. GOSH.  I have tried over and over again to post here this evening but I keep getting knocked offline.   I've tried to respond to Kayelle's artichoke thread 3 times....must be the crazy wind...I'll be amazed if this goes through.   Grrr!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

And there you are...the weather has been a pain everywhere.  I've had problems with the Student Loan Site for the past three days...I hope they get it fixed before my payment is due.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay!  Thanks for responding so quickly Princess, at least I know it went through and I'm not posting just to see a pop-up saying I am 'not online' when I hit send.   So frustrating, isn't it?  

 Now that it seems to be working I'm about ready for bed.  lol.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm just waiting for the dishwasher to finish up so I can open it up and let them air dry. Then I should shower and go to sleep earlier than normal. We'll see. I do have to get up and be dressed and functional on Monday morning. The dishwasher repair guy is coming anytime from noon on to check it over and figure out why it sounds like an airplane revving its engine whenever the pump is working. I don't need him catching me in my nightgown!  I'm tempted to use paper plates tomorrow so I have a completely empty dishwasher when he gets here - I don't want anything in there to get broken. At least it's still under (extended) warranty, so I have that going for us.


----------



## pacanis

Yes, you should probably have it empty in case he needs to pull the racks out.


----------



## Andy M.

Having tres leches cake and coffee for breakfast then finishing packing.  Then we head off the climb into the belly of the great silver bird who will fly us back to our homeland.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Having tres leches cake and coffee for breakfast then finishing packing. Then we head off the climb into the belly of the great silver bird who will fly us back to our homeland.


 
It was too late to catch the giant luna moth, huh?

I just finished some toasted French bread with peabut butter on it.
The bread I bought yesterday has a stale layer already 
Looks like I may have to rethink tonight's dinner of roasted marrow bones on crostini. On the plus side I'll have lots of croutons in another day or so


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Just ordered some theatre tickets online from Ticketmaster, about drove me nuts with the timer!  FINALLY was able to print them, I forgot I already had an account and password with them, and by the time I found the PW, my time had run out and I had to start over.
> 
> I'm going to put linings in the jean purses I made last week.




I saw a pair of jeans I would love to use for a purse, but I don't think the woman wearing them is ready to give them up.  LOL  They had flap pockets in the back with glitz and bling.  Maybe I will look for a pair like that at Goodwill.  First I have to practice making purses from regular old jeans until I get the hang of it.


----------



## phinz

What am I doing right now? Nursing a hangover. I didn't have a drink all week (actually quite unusual for me) and then went to a Scotch tasting last night to benefit the Smoky Mountain Highland Games. Came back to the house afterwards and shared four beers with a good friend. Woke up this morning with an upset stomach and a hangover headache compounded by a sinus headache (woke up with one nostril completely blocked). Miserable, but at least I had a good time last night.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I saw a pair of jeans I would love to use for a purse, but I don't think the woman wearing them is ready to give them up.  LOL  They had flap pockets in the back with glitz and bling.  Maybe I will look for a pair like that at Goodwill.  First I have to practice making purses from regular old jeans until I get the hang of it.



It's super easy, Carol!  I just hacked off the legs, sewed up the bottom, and made the strap from the seam of one of the legs.

I'm thinking about having a cup of coffee, need to go out and get the paper.


----------



## Macgyver1968

I'm missing football.


----------



## Macgyver1968

phinz said:


> What am I doing right now? Nursing a hangover. I didn't have a drink all week (actually quite unusual for me) and then went to a Scotch tasting last night to benefit the Smoky Mountain Highland Games. Came back to the house afterwards and shared four beers with a good friend. Woke up this morning with an upset stomach and a hangover headache compounded by a sinus headache (woke up with one nostril completely blocked). Miserable, but at least I had a good time last night.



I'm not getting drunk!  I'm doing charity work!


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the grocery store. I needed bread and milk, but the 8 pc fried chicken was looking especially tempting as well as the Almond Joy bar. I recall them not having the chicken out at 11:00AM and am glad times have changed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, the fried chicken got me on Friday, as I was walking in the store, they were putting out a fresh batch.  What nutcase put the deli by the entrance door to the store????


----------



## pacanis

It was all I could do not to eat all eight pieces.
I reserved the two breasts for chimichitos later in the week.


----------



## LPBeier

I know, PF, our store has the deli just as you come in and the bakery beside it.  Sheesh!  You get one whiff of the fried or rotisserie chickens and you are done for.  Then I see the salads and sides and I cave.  It was good when I couldn't have them, but now I just have to "be careful".  

I am watching figure skating from the Olympics.  There are so many new events including team skating.  I need a program to keep everything straight!

I am also getting the evil eye from Monkey as she believes it is her breakfast time.  For some reason I thought I was head of the kitchen, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I used to get a 4 pc and pig out, I'm down to a two piece with double coleslaw.

I do have to limit myself to every other week.  One of my favorite meals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I know, PF, our store has the deli just as you come in and the bakery beside it.  Sheesh!  You get one whiff of the fried or rotisserie chickens and you are done for.  Then I see the salads and sides and I cave.  It was good when I couldn't have them, but now I just have to "be careful".
> 
> I am watching figure skating from the Olympics.  There are so many new events including team skating.  I need a program to keep everything straight!
> 
> I am also getting the evil eye from Monkey as she believes it is her breakfast time.  For some reason I thought I was head of the kitchen, but I guess I was wrong.



My favorite store starts with the Deli and if you follow the natural progression of the store, the last thing you pass by is the scratch Bakery, they go 24 hours...you can always smell fresh bread and hot cookies.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I know, PF, our store has the deli just as you come in and the bakery beside it.  Sheesh!  You get one whiff of the fried or rotisserie chickens and you are done for.  Then I see the salads and sides and I cave.



And that's exactly why they put it there. It's called marketing 

Don't know yet what's for dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

I have fed the "brats" and am still watching skating.  TB just got up so I will probably have breakfast with him. 

I seem to be on a schedule of two hours up and two hours asleep.  I hope this ends soon!


----------



## pacanis

I just shredded the twoleftover breasts for a later meal.
Most of the meat made it into the refrigerator.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have fed the "brats" and am still watching skating.  TB just got up so I will probably have breakfast with him.
> 
> I seem to be on a schedule of two hours up and two hours asleep.  I hope this ends soon!



You may need something to help you sleep and get back to a regular schedule.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> And that's exactly why they put it there. It's called marketing
> 
> Don't know yet what's for dinner.


Yes, I took marketing - it's great to be able to spot all the tricks of the trade!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Yes, I took marketing - it's great to be able to spot all the tricks of the trade!


And that's why the dairy case is at the back of the store. Most people buy some dairy. You have to walk all the way to the back of the store to get it and pass all that other stuff on the way, stuff that might tempt you.


----------



## Dawgluver

I dug the starting-to-get-wrinkly, home- grown apples out of the fridge, cut them up and am making applesauce in the CP.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> And that's why the dairy case is at the back of the store. Most people buy some dairy. You have to walk all the way to the back of the store to get it and pass all that other stuff on the way, stuff that might tempt you.




We have one supermarket in town that has a small dairy case up front with milk, butter and eggs in it, and next to a rolling rack of loaves of bread.  It surprises me that they do that because usually they WANT you to walk all over the store.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> We have one supermarket in town that has a small dairy case up front with milk, butter and eggs in it, and next to a rolling rack of loaves of bread.  It surprises me that they do that because usually they WANT you to walk all over the store.


Maybe they figure if they are the only store that does that, they will "catch" the folks who just want to make a quick stop for a loaf of bread and something out of the dairy case.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> We have one supermarket in town that has a small dairy case up front with milk, butter and eggs in it, and next to a rolling rack of loaves of bread. It surprises me that they do that because usually they WANT you to walk all over the store.


 
The new Giant Eagle has a small "convenience section" as soon as you walk in. I usually go in through the pharmacy end of the store and am close to the main dairy aisle, but I walk across the front of the store and start in produce where I am used to, passing the small dairy and bread section along the way. Good concept, but what they need is an express aisle for people who don't like to use plastic for a $3 purchase


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching the Grammy tribute to the 50th year since the Beatles invasion!  DH and I are ruining every song!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching "Blackfish" on CNN...you have to watch it yourself to understand why I am outraged...


----------



## Dawgluver

When I was rooting through my fabric cabinet looking for more jeans for projects, I came across a pair I'd embroidered when I must have been around 15.  They weren't made long enough back then, so I'd attached a 3 inch band at the bottom from some other cannibalized pair.  Made me smile to see all the embroidery!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had a denim jacket I had put appliques and embroidered with pictures, etc.  This was in High School, I have no idea what happened to it.  A lot of things went missing during my divorce.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching "Blackfish" on CNN...you have to watch it yourself to understand why I am outraged...



 I watched that tonight too, Princess, and was also infuriated and in tears.  SeaWorld needs to be shut down.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I watched that tonight too, Princess, and was also infuriated and in tears.  SeaWorld needs to be shut down.



I don't think I can watch this.  Along with with "The Cove".  And don't even get me started on shark finning.


----------



## taxlady

I have refused to go to marine parks that keep cetaceans captive for a very long time.

There is some good news. India has declared that cetaceans are non-human persons.


----------



## taxlady

"So long, and thanks for all the fish."


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I have refused to go to marine parks that keep cetaceans captive for a very long time.
> 
> There is some good news. India has declared that cetaceans are non-human persons.



I saw that too.  Interesting terminology.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I just shredded the twoleftover breasts for a later meal.
> Most of the meat made it into the refrigerator.



Spike got us some KFC for Super Bowl. What was left over, I took off the bone and made the most amazing chicken salad. Some of the seasoning was on the meat that wasn't covered by the skin. So it was perfect for chicken salad. I also diced four stalks of celery and an onion, very fine. Absolute perfection. I may never reproduce it again. 

Quite often I will buy day old pieces of the BBQ chicken for salad. Just not the same. I need to know those secret spices.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Spike got us some KFC for Super Bowl. What was left over, I took off the bone and made the most amazing chicken salad. Some of the seasoning was on the meat that wasn't covered by the skin. So it was perfect for chicken salad. I also diced four stalks of celery and an onion, very fine. Absolute perfection. I may never reproduce it again.
> 
> Quite often I will buy day old pieces of the BBQ chicken for salad. Just not the same. I need to know those secret spices.


The spices in this recipe may not be the exact blend that KFC uses, but they come awfully close: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f49/breaded-pork-loin-cutlets-85189.html#post1258210


----------



## pacanis

Good idea, Addie.
I've got some celery to use up and need something to make sandwiches out of. What could be better than chicken salad.
I'll pull a frozen breast out of the freezer for the chimichitoes later this week.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Watching the Grammy tribute to the 50th year since the Beatles invasion!  DH and I are ruining every song!



Rats!  I wanted to see that.  Should have set the PVR a week ago.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished a chicken salad sandwich on toast 

Now I am waiting for a 2-day air Fedex pkg that was shipped on Thursday. If there was ever a waste of money, it is sellers who pay Fedex for 2-day shipping and hand them their package on Thursday. Sure, two business days, but regular shipping would have gotten it here the same time with the weekend...


----------



## LPBeier

I'm watching luge, women's jockey and curling (yes all at once on three channels).


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching snowflakes fall.
Of course the weather radar shows no snow over my area, but I think they are mistaken. It's really coming down and has been for a couple hours.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just deleted an email purportedly from Amazon, saying I was a winner, and to collect $1000, I would need to fill out a survey.  I was #56/100.  There were grammatical and spelling errors in the message, so I was sure it was a scam.  I googled it, and indeed, Scam City.  I feel bad for folks who got taken in.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm so glad you caught it, Dawg. Yes, there will always be people who get caught up in these traps.


----------



## Alix

I have lots to do today, and I'm avoiding most of them. I need to finish a baby blanket for a friend, I need to call my cell provider to query some charges and I need to do all the usual stuff before I head for work. BAH! I just want to veg out and play on here.


----------



## pacanis

I've gotten Amazon scams before. They were order confirmations for an order I  never placed showing a large total.  The email was colored and layed out to look just like a real Amazon confirmation. I'm positive had I clicked on the email's Amazon link I would have been taken elsewhere or had something downloaded. Or maybe even had something asking me to confirm my cc#.
Amazon has a place on their site to report scam emails.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I've gotten Amazon scams before. They were order confirmations for an order I  never placed showing a large total.  The email was colored and layed out to look just like a real Amazon confirmation. I'm positive had I clicked on the email's Amazon link I would have been taken elsewhere or had something downloaded. Or maybe even had something asking me to confirm my cc#.
> Amazon has a place on their site to report scam emails.



Good idea to report it, Pac.  According to Amazon's spam website, everyone has been #56/100.  The emails started being reported in January.

Another type of scam I used to get was emails from relatives with the same last name, which they never sent.  The link in the emails, if clicked, would have taken me to some type of stock sale.  I don't know if my address book was hacked, or if the relatives were hacked.  Thankfully, I deleted all of them, and they've since stopped.


----------



## taxlady

I have several email addresses for scams that are for reporting that shite:

spoof@paypal.com
phishing@rbc.com
fraud@cibc.com

Those are the places that are most often spoofed in email to me. The second two are Canadian banks.


----------



## CarolPa

My pc is screwed up so i'm on the laptop that i hate.  It keeps saying something about the server.   what is the server?


----------



## Somebunny

Carol, I'm not really tech savvy, but if your laptop is running wirelessly than your desktop is considered the "server"for your"home network".  Someone else with more tech knowledge can probably jump in here to give us more info.

Oh and "what am I doing"?  Wasn't feeing great today, so stayed home from work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you answered, Somebunny!  I thought Carol had her own waitstaff...


----------



## taxlady

I'm making beef stock.


----------



## GotGarlic

A server is a computer running networking software that allows you to connect your computer with other computers and servers. There are at least four servers between your laptop and DC: your home network server; your internet service provider's server; the internet itself; and DC's server. Data you type and send to DC is transmitted via these servers.

There's much more to it, of course - specialized servers for different purposes, etc.  Does this answer your question?


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Good idea, Addie.
> I've got some celery to use up and need something to make sandwiches out of. What could be better than chicken salad.
> I'll pull a frozen breast out of the freezer for the chimichitoes later this week.



When I am at a loss for a sandwich, it is either egg or chicken salad. Cold cuts have lost their charm for the time being. Sometimes, if I have a tomato on hand, I will ring it out and add it also.


----------



## CarolPa

DH did some things and now I'm on the PC again, but I no longer have Firefox for some reason.  I don't know what he did or what the problem was.  Yesterday, when I made my stuffed cabbage rolls I tried to post pictures of them and kept getting an error message about the server so I just gave up.  Then today when I tried to get online I couldn't and kept getting a similar error message.  

It wasn't the waitstaff, PF.  I had to serve the cabbage rolls myself.  And they were delicious!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> DH did some things and now I'm on the PC again, but I no longer have Firefox for some reason.  I don't know what he did or what the problem was.  Yesterday, when I made my stuffed cabbage rolls I tried to post pictures of them and kept getting an error message about the server so I just gave up.  Then today when I tried to get online I couldn't and kept getting a similar error message.
> 
> It wasn't the waitstaff, PF.  I had to serve the cabbage rolls myself.  And they were delicious!



I think we need a couple guys in bow-ties to bring us our dessert.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> DH did some things and now I'm on the PC again, but I no longer have Firefox for some reason.  I don't know what he did or what the problem was.  Yesterday, when I made my stuffed cabbage rolls I tried to post pictures of them and kept getting an error message about the server so I just gave up.  Then today when I tried to get online I couldn't and kept getting a similar error message.
> 
> It wasn't the waitstaff, PF.  I had to serve the cabbage rolls myself.  And they were delicious!



So did I answer your question?


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> So did I answer your question?




Yes you did, to a point.  I still don't understand why my PC wasn't working, but now that it's working again, that's all I care about.  I reinstalled Firefox and I'm back in business!


----------



## GotGarlic

Your question was "What is a server?"  "What's wrong with my PC?" is different  That could be many, many things.


----------



## Somebunny

Glad you are "back up and running" Carol!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Rats!  I wanted to see that.  Should have set the PVR a week ago.



LP, LP!  (waving)  There's an encore Beatles presentation on Wednesday, CBS!!!  Around 7:30 I think.

I'm going to watch it again!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> And that's why the dairy case is at the back of the store. Most people buy some dairy. You have to walk all the way to the back of the store to get it and pass all that other stuff on the way, stuff that might tempt you.


I might be late to this party seeing as how I missed this thread last night  but there is a NY based chain called "Stew Leonard's" that originally designed the store as a continuous maze...with dairy right before the end. It was nuts if all you wanted was that jug of milk, I suppose. Fortunately the one we go to on occasion (it's near the CT Penzeys, so it's a nice bonus stop) has passages between departments. If you know the shortcuts you're all good...and I know the shortcut to their bakery. They make the best bagels for a grocery store. Almost as good as the back-home place that has been around forever. We had a nice surprise when we were back home for Christmas, took the kids to West Side Market, and found out one of the bread stands there was also selling Bialy Bagels! Grabbed the last they had in the case...one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> e got some celery to use up and need something to make sandwiches out of. What could be better than chicken salad...


I've used the rotisserie chicken for a cranberry pecan chicken salad that Himself loves! Surprised me on that because it is a little sweet from the cranberries (I used dried). I figured he'd prefer the other one I've made - with almond slices and green grapes. Both, IMO, are yum!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think we need a couple guys in bow-ties to bring us our dessert.


I think we should have a couple guys in bow-ties to BE our desserts.    

********************

I'm waiting for the kielbasa (thanks to wonderful Himself doing the hunting/gathering...at the Polish grocer) and sauerkraut to get hot enough so I can start the pierogies. I think they'll be ready about the time I finish up at DC.

I'm also laughing on the inside. Himself is caught in a little Medicare web - that is partly my doing. Oops. You see, his first Medicare premium bill came in late October...but he left it on his "meh" pile, only to discover it the day before we left for OH at Christmas. I pay bills, so I wrote the check out first, then found out they also took credit card payments. Well rack up those cash back points! Anyway, forgot to note my bill receipt as being paid by Discover - it still showed the check as payment.  Since we sent payment in late a new bill was waiting for us. I pulled out the receipt from December's payment, saw I paid by check (not), noted that the bank had not cashed said check...and sent a payment off to Medicare. A duplicate payment. He's double-paid for Nov. thru March, and now the bill for April through June shows up yesterday. For less money since it's 3 months instead of 4. His November birthdate messed everything up. When he called Medicare today to straighten it out...they could not verify his identity.    We're headed to the Medicare Office tomorrow. I'm not expecting the same problem since he already HAS his Medicare in place. I just want that second payment credited back on Discover because I'm sure they'll mess up any credit we would have riding if they apply that duplicate payment to the current bill. At least we'll be halfway to the MA Penzeys.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I make Shrek do all his Medicare stuff.  I am signed on as his spouse and POA so if I need to I can access his benefits, but he has to do things himself.  Otherwise, I would be doing it for him and he would have no clue what was going on.  I got my own Medicare woes at work to deal with.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm making beef stock.


That sounds so simple. 

A lot of the bones were from "that cow". They were huge. I tried to chop them with a bone cleaver, but they were just too thick. So, I am figuring they don't count as much by weight as if they were in smaller pieces. I put all the bones, carrots, onions, and celery in the oven to roast. I opened the oven door to flip stuff over and the smoke alarm went off and really startled me. I turned it off. Then when I was flipping stuff over, the upstairs smoke alarm went off. Stirling pulled the battery, 'cause that one doesn't have an off switch. Next time I wanted to flip stuff, the smoke alarm went off again. This is not increasing my Zen calm.

The next obstacle was that the Britta filter needed to be replaced. So I removed the old filter, washed the filter, and soaked the new filter. I needed *nine* litres (almost 10 quarts) of water for the stock. That took a while.

I was going to make schnitzel for supper. I didn't have enough dry bread for enough bread crumbs for the schnitzel. I was going to make Danish cream potatoes. The oven was roasting bones and vegis and much hotter than the cream potatoes need. That's when I decide to have nukable Indian for supper. I'm glad we had enough cooked rice in the fridge. Supper was good.

The stock is simmering and I'm on my second glass of akvavit.  Feeling much calmer now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, the trials and tribulations of making dinner sometimes! Glad you're calm and relaxed now


----------



## taxlady

A friend called it "yak shaving".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> A friend called it "yak shaving".



That's what Shrek calls it when I shave my legs...


----------



## Somebunny

Rofl! PF!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's what Shrek calls it when I shave my legs...



Goodness! HA!!

I'm reading over my history paper, and hoping the doctor's office will be open tomorrow with the snow that is to come. I'm very worried of this lump.

We shall see of it.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> LP, LP! (waving) There's an encore Beatles presentation on Wednesday, CBS!!! Around 7:30 I think.
> 
> I'm going to watch it again!


 
 Thank you for this update, Dawg!  I missed it the first time!


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking a break from signing Valentine's Day cards for my tiny friends at the school.  40 down, 40 more to go.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you for this update, Dawg!  I missed it the first time!



Thanks, Cheryl!  I loved it much the first time, plan to watch it again!


----------



## CatPat

Cheryl J said:


> Taking a break from signing Valentine's Day cards for my tiny friends at the school.  40 down, 40 more to go.



I made cards for Mamma and Papa and sent them a time ago. They should get them Thursday.

I have a very nice box of candy for DA. I also have these and cards for Laki and her Mamma, Gwen, and Carl.

Carl and I still love each other. It is okay for me to give him candy and a card, yes? I hope so.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cat, it's even OK to give candy and a card to someone you just like. I'm sure Carl will appreciate your thoughtfulness. 

*****************

I'm taking my crossed eyes to bed. I've been going through lots of receipts, policy statements...you know, all that shrattis you shove aside over the years in an "I'll organize this later" pile. Well the pile has to disappear, or at least shrink a lot, before fireplace season ends. It's so much easier to burn these things than send them through the small shredder we have.  Shredder.  Hmm, maybe I should send them all to taxy so Shreddy can take care of them for us...


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think we should have a couple guys in bow-ties to BE our desserts.
> 
> ********************
> 
> I'm assuming you mean in bow-ties and nothing else?  Is this post going to be deleted?  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make Shrek do all his Medicare stuff.  I am signed on as his spouse and POA so if I need to I can access his benefits, but he has to do things himself.  Otherwise, I would be doing it for him and he would have no clue what was going on.  I got my own Medicare woes at work to deal with.




I wish I could get DH to do his medical stuff.  He takes 2 blood pressure pills a day, which he calls "big pill" and "little pill."  I wrote them on a piece of paper for his wallet in case he ever needs to know when I'm not around. He would wait until the pill bottle was empty to think about reordering.   He has no idea how to write a check.  He has no idea how much our bills are.  When I was in the hospital, he brought the checkbook in with the mail each day so I could pay the bills.  If I am ever gone, I sure hope his kids take care of him.


----------



## Andy M.

Heading out in a while to pick up my grandson from school.  Still fighting a doozie of a cold.  I hope I don't give it to him.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Cooking Goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should have a couple guys in bow-ties to BE our desserts.
> 
> ********************
> 
> I'm assuming you mean in bow-ties and nothing else? Is this post going to be deleted? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think she's talking about these guys
Click to expand...


----------



## CarolPa

That's them!


----------



## Dawgluver

Starting to get ready to head to an out of town production of the Broadway musical, The Addams Family.  I'm going all Morticia!  We'll eat at a fun restaurant we've never tried, but comes highly recommended.


----------



## Andy M.

Monitoring grandson's online homework.  He has to use three different websites each day for reading, spelling and math.


----------



## pacanis

I started watching a series that Netflix is offering last night and have continued watching the episodes throughout the day. I'm up to episode 6. It's called Bates Motel. I'm not sure how I'd rate it yet.


----------



## Dawgluver

If you get a chance to see the theatre production of The Addams Family, do it!  My facial muscles are still hurting! What a wonderful musical!  We just got home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Cooking Goddess said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should have a couple guys in bow-ties to BE our desserts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ********************
> 
> I'm assuming you mean in bow-ties and nothing else?  Is this post going to be deleted?  LOL
Click to expand...

My My Carol, where was "our" mind today!  I was thinking wearing tuxes with bow-ties, but if you insist on the other..... Then again, shirtless with bow ties can be pretty sexy.

Now I'll have to make mac & cheese with *BOWTIE* pasta someday soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm still relishing today ~ what amounted to an "all about me" day. We did have to make a trip to the Social Security office (unnecessary, it turned out) for Himself before we headed anywhere else, but then the dear man took me to Penzyes (got the Greek Seasoning pac), Chick-fil-a, and an Asian grocery store called H-Mart (thanks to GB for telling me about that place a few years back). We'll be having Asian meals a few times within the next week - just in time to finish off the Chinese New Year celebrations.


----------



## pacanis

That sounds like a full day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Work, work, work...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> If you get a chance to see the theatre production of The Addams Family, do it!  My facial muscles are still hurting! What a wonderful musical!  We just got home.



I just love the live theatre.


----------



## CatPat

I hope my doctor can get me the surgeon's appointment today, but with this weather, no one may be open.

Uck. I hate waiting!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> My My Carol, where was "our" mind today!  I was thinking wearing tuxes with bow-ties, but if you insist on the other..... Then again, shirtless with bow ties can be pretty sexy.
> 
> Now I'll have to make mac & cheese with *BOWTIE* pasta someday soon.




My mind was where it always is!  LOL  I will never look at Bowtie pasta the same again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I hope my doctor can get me the surgeon's appointment today, but with this weather, no one may be open.
> 
> Uck. I hate waiting!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Sjurgeon?  Why...you did not tell me...


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I hope my doctor can get me the surgeon's appointment today, but with this weather, no one may be open.
> 
> Uck. I hate waiting!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, do keep us informed. We hate waiting for news also.


----------



## CatPat

I'm sorry! I meant to also say the lump is soft and squishy and it moves around like it isn't attached to anything. My doctor said this is very good, but she wants it out and biopsied and so do I.

The problem with me is we know nothing of any medical things in my family, since I'm adopted, and my real family needs me, so I'm not taking any chances of this type of thing.

What makes me very mad is that I have small boobs. Now I get a little extra, and it will be taken away from me.

It isn't fair!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I'm sorry! I meant to also say the lump is soft and squishy and it moves around like it isn't attached to anything. My doctor said this is very good, but she wants it out and biopsied and so do I.
> 
> The problem with me is we know nothing of any medical things in my family, since I'm adopted, and my real family needs me, so I'm not taking any chances of this type of thing.
> 
> What makes me very mad is that I have small boobs. Now I get a little extra, and it will be taken away from me.
> 
> It isn't fair!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



 Sorry for laughing, but Cat, when you have your first baby you will get boobs that will thrill you and your husband. Big boobs are not everything. 

It really is a good thing that the lump is soft. It does need to come out before it becomes hard and cancerous. Sounds to me like your doctor is right on it. And make sure you check at least once a month for anymore lumps. Checking in the shower is a good place to start with the checking. It is when you raise your arms to wash, then check while it is up in the air. Also in bed when you are laying down. PF is the one to tell you all about checking. She has been through it all. Good luck! And remember, we all love you.


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> I'm sorry! I meant to also say the lump is soft and squishy and it moves around like it isn't attached to anything. My doctor said this is very good, but she wants it out and biopsied and so do I.
> 
> The problem with me is we know nothing of any medical things in my family, since I'm adopted, and my real family needs me, so I'm not taking any chances of this type of thing.
> 
> What makes me very mad is that I have small boobs. Now I get a little extra, and it will be taken away from me.
> 
> It isn't fair!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


I hope you get a chance to get that biopsy soon

Don't worry about them taking the "little extra" - you wouldn't want to lopsided, would you?


----------



## CatPat

That's funny, Addie and Taxy!

I love you all too. Mamma showed me how to check a long time ago and it is how I found this.

I receive an annual physical appointment every year with the pap smears and blood testings and all that.

I hate being poked by doctors, but I would hate getting sick very much more.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I am happily typing a post on my favourite internet community. I was able to lurk on my phone but not post. now I am all set...though tired and sore so won't type a lot.

 thanks everyone for your well wishes. I feel loved.  I am in a holding pattern while the liver drains and they try to manage my pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Be good!  Or I'll have to call your nurses!!!  Good to see you finally, I was getting concerned.


----------



## LPBeier

I have no choice but to be good.  I am right across from the nurses desk. I could swear I heard the laughing about getting a letter from Princess Fiona with something about running with scissors!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, LP, nice to see you!

Pssst, they're rebroadcasting the Beatles Tribute on CBS at 7:30 Central time.  I'm going to watch it again.  Hope you can see it too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have no choice but to be good.  I am right across from the nurses desk. I could swear I heard the laughing about getting a letter from Princess Fiona with something about running with scissors!



I'm a brat, huh?


----------



## LPBeier

They are asking if I can get Shrek's autograph.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sure!  I'll have him scribble with his crayolas.  Where do they want it mailed to???


----------



## Dawgluver

Rockin' out to the Beatles again!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Rockin' out to the Beatles again!



thanks for the info, Dawg. TB is recording it for me.


----------



## vitauta

i hope it airs a third time--after the olympics are over, so i can get to see it....


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> thanks for the info, Dawg. TB is recording it for me.



You'll love it!  Heal quickly my friend!


----------



## CatPat

Hi Laurie! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am happily typing a post on my favourite internet community. I was able to lurk on my phone but not post. now I am all set...though tired and sore so won't type a lot.
> 
> thanks everyone for your well wishes. I feel loved.  I am in a holding pattern while the liver drains and they try to manage my pain.


Hey, good to see and "hear" from you LP! Hope you make a record quick complete recovery and get back home to TB and your furbabies where you belong.


----------



## pacanis

Shoot. Were the Beatles on last night? I thought it was tonight. 
Oh well.


----------



## LPBeier

I am eating my hospital lunch. mushroom soup, cod nuggets, rice, peas, butterscotch pudding and skim milk. well all I can rat is the rice and peas. they still haven't got it right.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am eating my hospital lunch. mushroom soup, cod nuggets, rice, peas, butterscotch pudding and skim milk. well all I can rat is the rice and peas. they still haven't got it right.



I thought they couldn't mess up meatloaf...boy was I wrong.  Would have been better if they'd served me a brick.  And those weren't potatoes, I don't know what they were, maybe mortar for the brick errr, meatloaf.

How's your liver...I mean yours, not what they might serve for dinner.


----------



## cara

Laurie, I really really hope you'll get well soon. 
I wish you good luck for a speedy recovery. Thinking of you!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought they couldn't mess up meatloaf...boy was I wrong. Would have been better if they'd served me a brick. And those weren't potatoes, I don't know what they were, maybe mortar for the brick errr, meatloaf.
> 
> How's your liver...I mean yours, not what they might serve for dinner.


 Well the doctor just came in, said that there wasn't much drainage and he is sending me home.  But I can hear my nurse arguing with him that my pain levels, temp and a few other things show I am not ready.  Frankly this doctor wanted me out from day one because I had the surgery at another hospital (where the doctor works but the ambulance brought me here).  

 I will follow up with the surgeon when I get home and take it from there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Well the doctor just came in, said that there wasn't much drainage and he is sending me home.  But I can hear my nurse arguing with him that my pain levels, temp and a few other things show I am not ready.  Frankly this doctor wanted me out from day one because I had the surgery at another hospital (where the doctor works but the ambulance brought me here).
> 
> I will follow up with the surgeon when I get home and take it from there.



I would holler loudly if I still had an increased temp.  It's too easy for you to tip over the infection line again.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would holler loudly if I still had an increased temp.  It's too easy for you to tip over the infection line again.


+1
Take care of yourself Laurie.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to head out to the bank and some grocery shopping. I don't want to deal with the snow tomorrow.


----------



## pacanis

Happy shopping!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would holler loudly if I still had an increased temp.  It's too easy for you to tip over the infection line again.



Neither my nurse or I won.  I am home and really not feeling like I should be.  If I get worse over night, we are going to the hospital where I had my surgery.  Even though they don't have a surgical ward, they should keep me until my doctor can see me.

I doubt I will be on again tonight - trying to rest.  But I will get word through PF if anything happens.  Thanks everyone for caring!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Get some rest, e-mail if you can or have TB e-mail me.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Happy shopping!


Thanks. It was pretty good. The only part I didn't like was hauling stuff up the stairs (garage is in the basement). I missed the snow. It just barely started on the way home, as I was driving down my street.


----------



## cara

right now I'm packing clothes for my week in Italy.
Frank finally got a flat, it is already furnished, but all the small things you need are missing.
Next I'll search through our cupboards for any spare cutlery, crockery, cups and so on so we can take it with us...
I think it's soo exciting.. and my beloved husband lies ion the sofa and surfs the Internet... *sigh*


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Thanks. It was pretty good. The only part I didn't like was hauling stuff up the stairs (garage is in the basement). I missed the snow. It just barely started on the way home, as I was driving down my street.


 
I need to head out today and I'll probably be wishing I had taken care fo it yesterday.


----------



## Addie

I am watching the live stream of the men's free style ice skating. The housework can wait.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I need to head out today and I'll probably be wishing I had taken care fo it yesterday.


Seeings as we got a lot more snow than predicted, I'm really glad I got that done yesterday.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from picking up my favorite Friday lunch.  Italian sub with everything but lettuce.


----------



## pacanis

I picked up lunch today, too, a stromboli from the grocery store's deli.
Two minutes in the microwave and six in the toaster oven and it was as good as fresh made.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to look for that danged frozen chicken, again. Maybe the blue, minute guys will have put it back in a freezer by now.


----------



## CarolPa

CatPat said:


> I'm sorry! I meant to also say the lump is soft and squishy and it moves around like it isn't attached to anything. My doctor said this is very good, but she wants it out and biopsied and so do I.
> 
> The problem with me is we know nothing of any medical things in my family, since I'm adopted, and my real family needs me, so I'm not taking any chances of this type of thing.
> 
> What makes me very mad is that I have small boobs. Now I get a little extra, and it will be taken away from me.
> 
> It isn't fair!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




Big boobs are so over-rated!  When you get old, small boobs will not hang down to your waist!


----------



## Dawgluver

Well this is strange.  I found a quart-sized ziplock bag of what appears to be chunks of beef in the freezer.  Unlabeled, which is not like me to do.  I'm defrosting it, and will brown it and and finish cooking it in the CP with some onions and BBQ sauce.  Hopefully it's edible!  I am truly puzzled.  It's not venison, must be beef.  

Aha!  Now I remember!  It must be from the whole ribeye I got awhile ago!  Off to look for recipes!


----------



## LPBeier

I am awake after a full night's sleep with no one waking me up for vitals or Anti-biotics, etc. I have had a shower after about a week and have been able to get a little bit of breakfast down.  I am back to my regular meds and pain levels are manageable.

In other words I am in pure heaven!  I have a bit of a cold, but that was probably from the hospital.

Now I think I will go take another nap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay LP! This is one of the healthiest posts I've seen from you in a while! Kinda nice to feel like a regular person, huh? Get over those sniffles quick.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wonderful, LP!


----------



## Andy M.

Great news!


----------



## Somebunny

Glad you are feeling better Laurie!


----------



## Somebunny

cara said:


> right now I'm packing clothes for my week in Italy.
> Frank finally got a flat, it is already furnished, but all the small things you need are missing.
> Next I'll search through our cupboards for any spare cutlery, crockery, cups and so on so we can take it with us...
> I think it's soo exciting.. and my beloved husband lies ion the sofa and surfs the Internet... *sigh*




Now that is exciting Cara!  So I'm guessing you will be able to go visit and not have to be apart for so long at a time? Yay!!  I'm happy for you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting. I'm sitting and thinking. I'm thinking about all the things I should be doing instead of sitting...and thinking. At least I sorted through two boxes of old clothes that I've resigned myself to accepting I'll never fit into  again, brightening my mood knowing there are people out there who will fit into them. 

I'll get busy soon prepping for supper, or finish cleaning the family room, or sort through more clothes. But for now I think I'll just sit.


----------



## pacanis

Hey! I'm sitting and thinking, too! 
I'm thinking about how tired I feel this afternoon. Not sure what is up with that. Must be the wintery weather again. Sunshine does so much to make a day brighter  err, you know what I mean


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm enjoying an unexpectedly beautiful day, sitting in the sunshine on the porch. It's almost 60 degrees!  DH is out riding his bike.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sitting. I'm sitting and thinking. I'm thinking about all the things I should be doing instead of sitting...and thinking. At least I sorted through two boxes of old clothes that I've resigned myself to accepting I'll never fit into  again, brightening my mood knowing there are people out there who will fit into them.
> 
> I'll get busy soon prepping for supper, or finish cleaning the family room, or sort through more clothes. But for now I think I'll just sit.




CG, I already went through the clothes.  They are downstairs in boxes, ready to be donated, but I am still mulling this over in my mind to be SURE I'm not going to want them again.  I think I will look through them and see if there's anything that would make a nice lining for a denim purse or tote bag.


----------



## pacanis

60. I'm jealous.


----------



## Andy M.

It's a little above freezing here.  All the ice that formed last night is melted.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Big boobs are so over-rated!  When you get old, small boobs will not hang down to your waist!



Or knees...


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Big boobs are so over-rated!  When you get old, small boobs will not hang down to your waist!




But they have some fun uses until then.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> But they have some fun uses until then.



What do you use them for?


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> What do you use them for?




It's sad you have to ask.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> It's sad you have to ask.



Oh, c'mon.  As they say, anything more than a mouthful....

I'm laying out some more jeans parts and planning another quilt.  Need to line a couple more purses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need to put DC away and get my meds set up for the week...


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Big boobs are so over-rated!  When you get old, small boobs will not hang down to your waist!



The only folks who enjoy big boobs are men. That is until they get a set of their own!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> The only folks who enjoy big boobs are men. That is until they get a set of their own!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another tropical vacation...


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, c'mon.  As they say, anything more than a mouthful...



"They" that say that aren't very creative.  DL, you have to think outside the box.  Wait, scratch that.  You have to expand your horizons.  Yeah, that's the ticket, expand your horizons.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I expanded my horizons and had to buy bigger pants...


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> "They" that say that aren't very creative.  DL, you have to think outside the box.  Wait, scratch that.  You have to expand your horizons.  Yeah, that's the ticket, expand your horizons.



Oh dear.  Now all I hear is "Baw Chicka Baw Baw"....  New earworm. And I just split my sides, "thinking outside the box".


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I expanded my horizons and had to buy bigger pants...



Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Is that what the kids are calling it these days?


----------



## CatPat

With the reschedules, I go to have this taken out Wednesday the 19th. I called my insurance company, and I am cancelled, very certainly.

Mamma is paying this for me. I will be ok for now.

I thought I had a good policy, but I did not.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Watching Olympic hockey, Russia vs U.S.A. Tied 2-2 going into overtime.


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> With the reschedules, I go to have this taken out Wednesday the 19th. I called my insurance company, and I am cancelled, very certainly.
> 
> Mamma is paying this for me. I will be ok for now.
> 
> I thought I had a good policy, but I did not.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



The good news is that with the Affordable Care Act, you can't be turned down for insurance because of a pre-existing condition. I'm guessing North Carolina did not set up their own exchange, so head to healthcare.gov and find out what is available to you. Good luck with the procedure.


----------



## CarolPa

CatPat said:


> With the reschedules, I go to have this taken out Wednesday the 19th. I called my insurance company, and I am cancelled, very certainly.
> 
> Mamma is paying this for me. I will be ok for now.
> 
> I thought I had a good policy, but I did not.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




Does this mean that your policy did not meet the Affordable Care Act guidelines?   Did they tell you?  If so, I would think you would have heard before now.  What about when you went to the hospital after Carl "beat you up?"  Did they cover that treatment satisfactorily?  

It's good that your parents are able to pay for this procedure, but it's a shame they have to.  You seem to have done everything right.  

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from shopping. Went to JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby, they are putting out all of their spring items, looks so pretty. Now am going to wait for lots more snow this afternoon and tonight. Expecting a mixture of bad weather on Monday. UGH!!!!


----------



## Somebunny

Just finished giving DH a haircut.  Going to go get ready now,  to go to Canada to look at some flooring for the motorhome.  Haven't decided on engineered hardwood or cork.  Anybody have any experience?


----------



## CatPat

GotGarlic said:


> The good news is that with the Affordable Care Act, you can't be turned down for insurance because of a pre-existing condition. I'm guessing North Carolina did not set up their own exchange, so head to healthcare.gov and find out what is available to you. Good luck with the procedure.



It isn't that. My policy doesn't cover birth control and maternity leave. It is cancelled for this requirements. 

That is all of this discussion.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought an unripe pear the other day and put it in a brown paper bag to ripen. I kept watching it to see when it turned yellow. Well today it looked perfect and felt just right, so I cut it half and it was all black and rotten in the center. What happened? It didn't feel soft or anything.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> I bought an unripe pear the other day and put it in a brown paper bag to ripen. I kept watching it to see when it turned yellow. Well today it looked perfect and felt just right, so I cut it half and it was all black and rotten in the center. What happened? It didn't feel soft or anything.



I find pears to be so temperamental.  Drives me crazy.  I seem to have decent luck with the Bosc pears, but I think they're only available in Fall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to the Underdog theme on you tube...


----------



## taxlady

I'm looking for a good recipe for Danish pork roast with crispy skin.


----------



## LPBeier

I am awake! This is momentous because I have been having 3-4 hour naps!  When awake I have neighbours and friends bringing me food, doing laundry and cleaning.

I feel a little better each time I wake up and have a doctor's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you are feeling better, LP!!


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> It isn't that. My policy doesn't cover birth control and maternity leave. It is cancelled for this requirements.
> 
> That is all of this discussion.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Just to clarify, I meant you can't be turned down for a new policy because of the pre-existing condition. That's all I'll say  Good luck.


----------



## LPBeier

Watching the Team Canada men's hockey OT goal over Finland for about the sigh time since seeing it live this morning!

Waiting for TB to come home from work and the store. He is off the next two days.

I think we are going to take a break from the Olympics tonight and watch "Reds 2".

PS, I am glad I am feeling better too!


----------



## pacanis

I'm trying to decide on a movie to end the night with. The last two I watched were on the heavy side to say the least.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi LP! *waves* Glad to see you're feeling better all the time. 

**********************

I'm nursing a headache I got from all the wind we had around here last night. Usually when the wind blows like that it means the barometer is falling a lot, but there wasn't that big of a difference between the high and low readings today. Anyway, still got a headache...and I didn't even drink to do it.


----------



## CarolPa

CatPat said:


> It isn't that. My policy doesn't cover birth control and maternity leave. It is cancelled for this requirements.
> 
> That is all of this discussion.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




I would have thought you would have found out about it right away after the Affordable Care Act went into affect at the beginning of the year.  This is just not right that it would be cancelled right before you need it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi LP! *waves* Glad to see you're feeling better all the time.
> 
> **********************
> 
> I'm nursing a headache I got from all the wind we had around here last night. Usually when the wind blows like that it means the barometer is falling a lot, but there wasn't that big of a difference between the high and low readings today. Anyway, still got a headache...and I didn't even drink to do it.



Do you have a license to Nurse a headache???


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> I bought an unripe pear the other day and put it in a brown paper bag to ripen. I kept watching it to see when it turned yellow. Well today it looked perfect and felt just right, so I cut it half and it was all black and rotten in the center. What happened? It didn't feel soft or anything.




I don't know what happened to your pear but I had the same thing happen with an avacado.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm really pleased how they turned out!

3 purses, 2 blankets.  The second blanket isn't in there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very nice Dawg!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks PF!  I should have cropped the pic, I see my sock made a guest starring role, along with a pine needle....


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PF!  I should have cropped the pic, I see my sock made a guest starring role, along with a pine needle....


Nice job Dawg.

I can see the part of a sock, but I can't find the pine needle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm looking for the needle, too...I don't see it.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Nice job Dawg.
> 
> I can see the part of a sock, but I can't find the pine needle.



Thanks Taxy.   The pine needle is on the toe part of the sock.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Taxy.   The pine needle is on the toe part of the sock.


.
It's tiny.

You may have inspired me to do something similar with my old jeans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Taxy.   The pine needle is on the toe part of the sock.



That's like saying you have dusty shelves in the den out of view, we wouldn't have known unless you told us...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's like saying you have dusty shelves in the den out of view, we wouldn't have known unless you told us...



It honked me off that my sock was a guest star in the pic, then it struck me as funny, especially with the pine needle!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> .
> It's tiny.
> 
> You may have inspired me to do something similar with my old jeans.



I'm giving them as gifts.  One store is selling the purses for $300!  Yikes!

My niece is graduating next month, she'll get one of the purses.  I'll line it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Iused to have a couple of those purses that I made.  $300 for an old jeans purse???  I may have to dig out the old 501's I have in storage.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Iused to have a couple of those purses that I made.  $300 for an old jeans purse???  I may have to dig out the old 501's I have in storage.



Yes.  One of those Apothacary stores, or something like that.


----------



## CatPat

What is a 501?

With love, 
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> What is a 501?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



A pair of Levi jeans with buttons instead of a zipper.  I think.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> A pair of Levi jeans with buttons instead of a zipper.  I think.



Exactly, when I was in high school that's all I wore when it came to jeans.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Exactly, when I was in high school that's all I wore when it came to jeans.



I had to wear boy's jeans.  I couldn't get girl's jeans that were long enough, so I added a couple extra inches of denim to the bottoms.  Even the 501's weren't long enough.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I had to wear boy's jeans.  I couldn't get girl's jeans that were long enough, so I added a couple extra inches of denim to the bottoms.  Even the 501's weren't long enough.



LOL!! and I wore boys jeans because they came short enough...  I still have a 29" inseam.


----------



## CatPat

Oh! Thank you!

I'm looking for a piece to practice tomorrow. I'm looking for Rachmaninoff. His music is quite different and I like it!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!! and I wore boys jeans because they came short enough...  I still have a 29" inseam.



LOL!!   That would hit me about mid-knee, and I'd have to shave my legs!


----------



## taxlady

I don't think they had girls' jeans when I was growing up. I remember wearing wearing boys' jeans with baggy waistlines until the waist had been shrunk enough through multiple trips through the dryer.


----------



## CatPat

I have two pair of these, but I like skirts much better than pants.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I don't think they had girls' jeans when I was growing up. I remember wearing wearing boys' jeans with baggy waistlines until the waist had been shrunk enough through multiple trips through the dryer.



We made an annual trip to Winnipeg, to Hudson's Bay, and they had "girl jeans".  This was when the big leg jeans were popular.  I still had to sew 2 inches of extra fabric to the hems of the pants.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi LP! *waves* Glad to see you're feeling better all the time.
> 
> **********************
> 
> I'm nursing a headache I got from all the wind we had around here last night. Usually when the wind blows like that it means the barometer is falling a lot, but there wasn't that big of a difference between the high and low readings today. Anyway, still got a headache...and I didn't even drink to do it.


Hi, CG *waves back*.  Good to be here!


----------



## cara

Somebunny said:


> Now that is exciting Cara!  So I'm guessing you will be able to go visit and not have to be apart for so long at a time? Yay!!  I'm happy for you!



arrivo d'Italia.
Went to the supermercato this morning and spent almost 200 Euros (about $275) on electric kettle, plates, knives, spoons, forks, a pan, a bialetti, swab, detergents and who knows what else.

Weather was sunny in between, it rained this mornings and it looks as if it will start again soon...


----------



## pacanis

Wow! Another sunny day again! Below zero, but what can you do...
And I'll tell you why it's so glorious today. After two weeks I finally took a REAL shower!
It all started like this: My shower head needed replaced due to a broken piece that holds the spray head to the body, so there I was, faced with buying a water saver shower head. And no matter how I had the spray adjusted, it just wasn't doing it for me. Kind of like that one Seinfeld episode. So today what did I do? I found the little washer blocking the holes inside the unit, too it out, and now I'm back to taking invigorating showers.
So that's what I've done so far today.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> I'm really pleased how they turned out!View attachment 20793
> 
> 3 purses, 2 blankets.  The second blanket isn't in there.




I love them!  Good job!  What did you use to line the purses?


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Wow! Another sunny day again! Below zero, but what can you do...
> And I'll tell you why it's so glorious today. After two weeks* I finally took a REAL shower!*
> It all started like this: My shower head needed replaced due to a broken piece that holds the spray head to the body, so there I was, faced with buying a water saver shower head. And no matter how I had the spray adjusted, it just wasn't doing it for me. Kind of like that one Seinfeld episode. So today what did I do? I found the little washer blocking the holes inside the unit, too it out, and now I'm back to taking invigorating showers.
> So that's what I've done so far today.




Boy, am I glad!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Wow! Another sunny day again! Below zero, but what can you do...
> And I'll tell you why it's so glorious today. After two weeks I finally took a REAL shower!
> It all started like this: My shower head needed replaced due to a broken piece that holds the spray head to the body, so there I was, faced with buying a water saver shower head. And no matter how I had the spray adjusted, it just wasn't doing it for me. Kind of like that one Seinfeld episode. So today what did I do? I found the little washer blocking the holes inside the unit, too it out, and now I'm back to taking invigorating showers.
> So that's what I've done so far today.



That's the first thing we do when we buy a new shower head...glad you fixed it.  Nothing worse than only having a dribble of water for a shower!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's the first thing we do when we buy a new shower head...glad you fixed it. Nothing worse than only having a dribble of water for a shower!


 
IMO it's the same stupid nonsense as those green bulbs that take time to warm up. If it takes longer to get wet and rinse off, how it that saving water? I found myself taking longer showers because of that low pressure head.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> IMO it's the same stupid nonsense as those green bulbs that take time to warm up. If it takes longer to get wet and rinse off, how it that saving water? I found myself taking longer showers because of that low pressure head.



No kidding, a 10 min shower at full blast or a twenty minute and another five, because all the conditioner doesn't get rinsed out of my hair...no savings as I see it.  You have to remember to turn the lights on two minutes before you need them...


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No kidding, a 10 min shower at full blast or a twenty minute and another five, because all the conditioner doesn't get rinsed out of my hair...no savings as I see it. You have to remember to turn the lights on two minutes before you need them...


 
Or in my case, leave them on all day long until I go to bed.
I have no idea what I'm going to do for my 100w work lights... go to flood lights I suppose. I don't think they are going to stop making outdoor lights...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...I found the little washer blocking the holes inside the unit, too it out, and now I'm back to taking invigorating showers.
> So that's what I've done so far today.




Doesn't that make a great difference?!  I've been doing that for decades.  I need my forceful spray in the shower.  

In our timeshare in Aruba they have the same shower head as I do at home but with the restrictor in it.  I keep forgetting to bring tools with me to Aruba so I can "fix" it.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Doesn't that make a great difference?! I've been doing that for decades. I need my forceful spray in the shower.
> 
> In our timeshare in Aruba they have the same shower head as I do at home but with the restrictor in it. I keep forgetting to bring tools with me to Aruba so I can "fix" it.


 
I just glad Delta, in their "common sense" sight, has made it so easy. They could simply put smaller holes in the unit and forgo the washer, but they have made it a simple remedy to get a normal spray.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just glad Delta, in their "common sense" sight, has made it so easy. They could simply put smaller holes in the unit and forgo the washer, but they have made it a simple remedy to get a normal spray.




Last time I bought a shower head, the guy at Lowe's told me how to take out the restrictor.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Or in my case, leave them on all day long until I go to bed.
> I have no idea what I'm going to do for my 100w work lights... go to flood lights I suppose. I don't think they are going to stop making outdoor lights...


They are starting to make LED lights that screw into regular sockets. I'm just waiting for them to start selling something equivalent to 100 W.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> They are starting to make LED lights that screw into regular sockets. I'm just waiting for them to start selling something equivalent to 100 W.


 
Whew. Thank god.
I'm glad somebody is thinking. I've never been a fan of LED lighting, but at least it comes on when you flip the switch.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I love them!  Good job!  What did you use to line the purses?



Thanks, Carol!  I found some white striped cotton material, sort of like mattress ticking, in my craft closet.  I see that you're looking at recycled clothes for possible linings, great idea!  An old shirt with pockets would make a great lining.


----------



## Katie H

I am havin' a ball!  Knitting up a storm.

After I delivered the 100 preemie hats to Vanderbilt on Thursday I was experiencing a bit of withdrawal because I didn't have any service project to tackle.  Well, that changed when I was directed to Knit for Kids.  I LOVE the concept and have already made one hat and am about a third of the way through a sweater.

Again, I'm using my scraps and the sweater is going to be the most colorful little thing with stripes of every color imaginable.  This is so much fun and I'll be able to use up tons of yarn that would simply sit until.....


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> I am havin' a ball!  Knitting up a storm.
> 
> After I delivered the 100 preemie hats to Vanderbilt on Thursday I was experiencing a bit of withdrawal because I didn't have any service project to tackle.  Well, that changed when I was directed to Knit for Kids.  I LOVE the concept and have already made one hat and am about a third of the way through a sweater.
> 
> Again, I'm using my scraps and the sweater is going to be the most colorful little thing with stripes of every color imaginable.  This is so much fun and I'll be able to use up tons of yarn that would simply sit until.....



That's so cool, Katie!  Have fun, and don't forget to post pics!


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Boy, am I glad!


 


I think that's the real reason I got released from the hospital is it had been a week since my last shower and I couldn't with the drain in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ...And I'll tell you why it's so glorious today. After two weeks I finally took a REAL shower!....


Thanks pac, but it's about time. I mean, I AM downwind of you and all. 

In our last house back in OH, built in 1991, I have no idea if all the faucets had water flow restrictors because our pressure was too high! Oh what I'd give for a few PSI we could have moved with us. I had to call the water department about it. The tech that showed up said although the American Plumbing Institute recommended a PSI between 30 (what they said should be the absolute lowest reading) and 50, he was going to set our flow at 55 PSI so that the washer would fill faster. I'm just glad our faucets back there allowed adjusting both the temperature and and volume of water. Seems like only the high-end tub faucets have that option.

Pressure here isn't an option. Well, it is if we want to add a pressure booster. Nah, I've adapted to our 26 PSI...taken at the meter in the basement. Someone with better math skills than I can figure out how much pressure we lose on the way up to our bathroom (7 1/2 foot ceiling height in the rooms). Our plumber knew the deal...he took those restrictors out as he put in our fixtures.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I should get back to sorting through the Christmas decorations. I've been weeding out what I can part with from my way-too-many items. I brought all the boxes up from the basement cuz it's cold down there! Right now my family room has more decorations in it that it did during the holidays!  Hmmm, just one more thread and then I'll go. Or maybe the Today's Menu too..


----------



## CarolPa

I plan on organizing my Christmas decorations, too, CG, but I'm waiting for it to warm up enough to get them out of the attic.  Brrrrrr.

Does ANYONE leave the restrictors in their faucets?  It doesn't sound like it.  LOL  One time my DIL came to our house for a shower because their water was shut off and she said we had good water pressure.  Maybe they still have the restrictors.


----------



## taxlady

We recently got a new shower head/handheld thingee. Stirling was adamant, no "low flow", "water saver", or similar. Got it home and installed and there was "low flow". He fixed it.


----------



## Andy M.

In the USA, low flow is required by law.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> In the USA, low flow is required by law.


It might be the law here too. But, ya know, it's kinda nice to get wet all at once and with enough water to stay warm. I would understand it if I lived somewhere with water shortages, but we have lots of water in Quebec and electricity to heat the water is generated by hydro dams.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a multiflow showerhead.  You can twist it, and get different flow patterns, some that almost hurt, they're so strong.  I think we got it at Costco.


----------



## bakechef

Sailing out of port to warmer weather!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> We have a multiflow showerhead. You can twist it, and get different flow patterns, some that almost hurt, they're so strong. I think we got it at Costco.


 
This morning I could actually take advantage of the center harder flow and the outer finer spray. And it was glorious 
ahhhh...


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Sailing out of port to warmer weather!



:sigh:  And my suitcase was all packed.  Have fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Sailing out of port to warmer weather!



Run Away, Run Away!!!


----------



## taxlady

Have a great, warm time BC.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Sailing out of port to warmer weather!


Enjoy every glorious sunbeam! Hope you guys have a good time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> In the USA, low flow is required by law.


Shower heads, sink faucets, toilets. Low flow all around. But someone taught me an end-around for the low flow toilet. IF you need more than that 1.6 gallons of water in the bowl to move things along, just hold the handle down when you flush until you hear the tank filling back up. That way you get the 1.6 gallons from the bowl AND the 1.6 gallons from the tank working together. Like the old 3+ gallon toilets.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Shower heads, sink faucets, toilets. Low flow all around. But someone taught me an end-around for the low flow toilet. IF you need more than that 1.6 gallons of water in the bowl to move things along, just hold the handle down when you flush until you hear the tank filling back up. That way you get the 1.6 gallons from the bowl AND the 1.6 gallons from the tank working together. Like the old 3+ gallon toilets.



We've had a low flow/highboy toilet since the great mixer incident on '11.  It does as good a job as the old lowboy we had.


----------



## taxlady

Next time I need to put in a toilet, I want a dual flush toilet. I first saw them in Denmark in the 1950s when visiting as a little kid. I thought it was a neat idea then and haven't changed my mind.


----------



## LPBeier

So it turns out I am allergic to surgical steel and hospital tape!  And I had plenty of it in and on my body the past two weeks which was not helping my situation.  My family doctor removed all the staples and used steri-strips.  She also checked all the boils left by the tape and gave me some cream.  By the time we drove the hour trip home, I was feeling 100% better!

So my strange list of allergies is getting longer - it includes Benedryl, which is used to fight allergies and caffeine (gives me migraines) which is used in pain medicines including migraine relief.

So, while I am resting I am filling out a little health book I got for Dad but never got to use.  It has all your health information including allergies, medications, surgeries, etc. Everything you get asked wherever you go.  I will be prepared but I am really hoping above all hope there won't be a next time where I will have to use it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We've had a low flow/highboy toilet since the great mixer incident on '11.  It does as good a job as the old lowboy we had.



Andy I remember reading an article about Americans flocking to Canada before they had low flow toilets ,and buying the old style ones. They would be stopped at the border and the toilet confiscated. It also mentioned that scrap yards were supposed to smash the old style ones beyond use. And they couldn't resell them. 

The old style worked just fine. The scrap yards did start to smash them, until they had folks coming to in to try and buy one. A lot of smart scrap yard owners realized when a fast buck could be made and stopped breaking the old one. They even started to hide them in locked warehouses away from the eyes of the authorities. 

It takes two flushes to completely empty the bowl. Where is the saving of water in that?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...It takes two flushes to completely empty the bowl. Where is the saving of water in that?




Addie, the point of my earlier post is that it *does not* take two flushes.  The early models of low flows were not very good.  The manufacturers went back to the drawing boards and refined the design.  They now work as well as or better than the old style.  In over two years of daily use, I don't think I've ever had to flush twice.  Actually, that's better performance than the old style we have in our other bathroom.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> So it turns out I am allergic to surgical steel and hospital tape!  And I had plenty of it in and on my body the past two weeks which was not helping my situation.  My family doctor removed all the staples and used steri-strips.  She also checked all the boils left by the tape and gave me some cream.  By the time we drove the hour trip home, I was feeling 100% better!
> 
> So my strange list of allergies is getting longer - it includes Benedryl, which is used to fight allergies and caffeine (gives me migraines) which is used in pain medicines including migraine relief.
> 
> So, while I am resting I am filling out a little health book I got for Dad but never got to use.  It has all your health information including allergies, medications, surgeries, etc. Everything you get asked wherever you go.  I will be prepared but I am really hoping above all hope there won't be a next time where I will have to use it.



I'm so sorry to hear that, Laurie! Jeez, things just get more complicated 

I have something similar to that book, but it's a file I keep on my PC, as well as a printout in my purse and DH has a copy. I update it before any medical appointments and take it with me. It also includes a list of my doctors and diagnoses and DH's name and phone number as the emergency contact.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, the point of my earlier post is that it *does not* take two flushes.  The early models of low flows were not very good.  The manufacturers went back to the drawing boards and refined the design.  They now work as well as or better than the old style.  In over two years of daily use, I don't think I've ever had to flush twice.  Actually, that's better performance than the old style we have in our other bathroom.



My bad! I misunderstood. The toilets here in this building have all the mechanicals non-accessible. But the flush is so strong, you don't want to be seated on the bowl when you flush it. It will suck you right down the drain. They must be the newer ones.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> So it turns out I am allergic to surgical steel and hospital tape!...So my strange list of allergies is getting longer - it includes Benedryl, which is used to fight allergies and caffeine (gives me migraines) which is used in pain medicines including migraine relief.
> 
> So, while I am resting I am filling out a little health book I got for Dad but never got to use.  It has all your health information including allergies, medications, surgeries, etc. Everything you get asked wherever you go.  I will be prepared but I am really hoping above all hope there won't be a next time where I will have to use it.


Well aren't you special! Poor Poor LP. I hope you don't run out of space for those allergies - sounds like you might need more pages.


----------



## LPBeier

Don't get me wrong guys! I am feeling better than I have for awhile now. I am anaemic and have the allergy rashes, but aside from taking naps I am doing a few small things around the house like feeding the furkids. 

I want to go to Costco with TB but he is suggesting dropping me off for a haircut and wait for him at Starbucks instead. Hey, I am not going to turn down a little pampering!


----------



## taxlady

Glad you found out about those allergies Laurie.

I'm reading documentation before installing TrueCrypt. It puts an encrypted "volume" on a computer. I do this for the security of my clients' data. I have used it before, but haven't installed it in over three years. It's kinda geeky and I seem to remember it doesn't just install with a wizard, like most Windows software.

So, I am plodding through far more information than I want at this point. I know it's got really good encryption. I understand about deniability and don't really care. I don't think my life is in danger if someone finds out that I have an encrypted volume on my computer. Etc., etc.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dawgluver said:


> I'm really pleased how they turned out!View attachment 20793
> 
> 3 purses, 2 blankets.  The second blanket isn't in there.



Very nice!!!

I've been raiding all the guys closets for old jeans. Ok, even my own.Sparingly of course.

Here's another idea for ya. I'm in the middle of making a few for myself. Instead of a full jean on look,I'm also lining the insides with old silk blouses some have beautiful printed designs.That a friend had given to me she was going to toss them out. Oh no!!!! Bad idea.Is she crazy? I snatched them up to make inside pockets I'll probably switch the designs around as I go.Make a few dressy.Button up.keeping it casual to.

What jeans material I don't use will be made into new pot holders.

Munky.

How to Make a Vest From Old Blue Jeans | eHow


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Very nice!!!
> 
> I've been raiding all the guys closets for old jeans. Ok, even my own.Sparingly of course.
> 
> Here's another idea for ya. I'm in the middle of making a few for myself. Instead of a full jean on look,I'm also lining the insides with old silk blouses some have beautiful printed designs.That a friend had given to me she was going to toss them out. Oh no!!!! Bad idea.Is she crazy? I snatched them up to make inside pockets I'll probably switch the designs around as I go.Make a few dressy.Button up.keeping it casual to.
> 
> What jeans material I don't use will be made into new pot holders.
> 
> Munky.
> 
> How to Make a Vest From Old Blue Jeans | eHow



Awww, thanks Munky!  Great idea to use the silk shirts as liners!  Had I thought of it earlier, I would have used old shirts with pockets as liners too.  Stitched up the button fronts and sewn them in.

These are so easy to make, no pattern needed.  I've made potholders from the seams I trimmed from the legs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that, Laurie! Jeez, things just get more complicated
> 
> I have something similar to that book, but it's a file I keep on my PC, as well as a printout in my purse and DH has a copy. I update it before any medical appointments and take it with me. It also includes a list of my doctors and diagnoses and DH's name and phone number as the emergency contact.
> 
> Take care of yourself.



I have all that, my Advanced Directives and a copy of my Durable Power of Attorney for Health Care on a flash drive that is updated at every opportunity.  It is a key fob and always with me, Shrek has one, too!  The program is on the drive, so it can be read on any computer with a USB port.  Oh they have the new 3.0: Medical History Bracelet » CARE Medical History Keychain with 3.0 e-Manager Software


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> Glad you found out about those allergies Laurie.
> 
> I'm reading documentation before installing TrueCrypt. It puts an encrypted "volume" on a computer. I do this for the security of my clients' data. I have used it before, but haven't installed it in over three years. It's kinda geeky and I seem to remember it doesn't just install with a wizard, like most Windows software.
> 
> So, I am plodding through far more information than I want at this point. I know it's got really good encryption. I understand about deniability and don't really care. I don't think my life is in danger if someone finds out that I have an encrypted volume on my computer. Etc., etc.


Plodding done for now. I was wrong, it installs with a wizard. Yay! It is now installed and I have an encrypted volume for client data on my laptop, already had one on the desktop 'puter.


----------



## CatPat

I'm getting ready for my procedure tomorrow to get this lump out.

I'll be happy when this is over.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

CatPat said:


> I'm getting ready for my procedure tomorrow to get this lump out.
> 
> I'll be happy when this is over.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Thoughts and prayers with you, Cat!  It won't be fun, but hopefully you'll find out what's going on!  {{{{Cat}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> I'm getting ready for my procedure tomorrow to get this lump out.
> 
> I'll be happy when this is over.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat


Cat I understand more than you could know how you must be feeling right now.  You have my love, hugs and prayers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well aren't you special! Poor Poor LP....





LPBeier said:


> Don't get me wrong guys! I am feeling better than I have for awhile now....


Oh No No NO! I meant no harm!  I'm sorry if I made it sound like you were complaining. Apparently, how it sounded in my head didn't quite make it to my fingers.  I meant what more can go wrong for you? You've had more than your share of medical issues. I am so mortified and sorry. 

I'm glad you feel better. Honest. Just don't go finding something else that is going to be a problem. You know, that "more than your share" thing.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have all that, my Advanced Directives and a copy of my Durable Power of Attorney for Health Care on a flash drive that is updated at every opportunity.  It is a key fob and always with me, Shrek has one, too!  The program is on the drive, so it can be read on any computer with a USB port.  Oh they have the new 3.0: Medical History Bracelet » CARE Medical History Keychain with 3.0 e-Manager Software



I wonder if this is supported in Canada.  I think I will ask my paramedic friend.  This is great.  I used to have a medicalert bracelet, but this is so much more!
Thanks, Princess!


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh No No NO! I meant no harm!  I'm sorry if I made it sound like you were complaining. Apparently, how it sounded in my head didn't quite make it to my fingers.  I meant what more can go wrong for you? You've had more than your share of medical issues. I am so mortified and sorry.
> 
> I'm glad you feel better. Honest. Just don't go finding something else that is going to be a problem. You know, that "more than your share" thing.



All is good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> I'm getting ready for my procedure tomorrow to get this lump out...


Good luck. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Just got a call from the hospital - my two biopsies came back negative! I am feeling like I just won the health lottery or something!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Just got a call from the hospital - my two biopsies came back negative! I am feeling like I just won the health lottery or something!



Whoohoo!!!!!!  Congarats, LP!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Whoohoo!!!!!!  Congarats, LP!!!!!



Thanks, Dawg.  I am surprised they called so late - 9 pm here. But I know they are very busy.  I had doctors visiting me at 3 in the morning!


----------



## CatPat

Thank you all for your kindness of my upcoming procedure tomorrow, but all my apprehension and worry was immediately replaced by complete joy!!

This is wonderful, terrific, fantastic news, dear Laurie!!! I am so VERY happy for you!! I am in tears! This is such wonderful news, and thank you so very much for sharing this with us (especially me) right now, at this late time!!

I hate to sound selfish, but very good news of a biopsy is very, very wonderful to me, for I have to go tomorrow. I think this is very special, and I am more optimistic because of YOU and your wonderful news!

I was hit suddenly of an odd feeling in my chest when I read your post. 

I think I may be okay, also. I have the feeling no matter what, I will be okay.

I love you people so much!

I'm so happy for you, Laurie, I still have tears. Oh I needed this more than you'll ever know!!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Somebunny

Good news Laurie


----------



## Somebunny

CatPat said:


> I'm getting ready for my procedure tomorrow to get this lump out.
> 
> I'll be happy when this is over.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




I too know exactly how you are feeling Cat.  You are a very brave girl, I know you can handle this.  Just try not to jump to any conclusions about the biopsy, and remember We are here holding your virtual hand.


----------



## CatPat

Somebunny said:


> I too know exactly how you are feeling Cat.  You are a very brave girl, I know you can handle this.  Just try not to jump to any conclusions about the biopsy, and remember We are here holding your virtual hand.



So many of you are truly holding my virtual hand, and I am virtually squeezing very hard to all of your hands. I thank everyone so much for this!

But look at Laurie's post! I saw that and I know I will be okay. No matter what, I will be okay. What she shared with us about her biopsies struck me very hard with complete joy and I feel so much better now, after seeing her post.

Look at all she has been through. I'm so grateful and relieved of her biopsies and she has filled me with joy and hope and optimism!

We are so lucky she is here to help us realize that life is often filled with very good news and very good things which we should celebrate. Tonight I celebrate her good news, and I shall take this happiness with me tomorrow.

And I know, no matter what, I will be okay. I will, I promise!

But I will still be clinging to your hands also, and remembering Laurie's great news.

Thank you all for holding on to me. I love you all.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Just got a call from the hospital - my two biopsies came back negative! I am feeling like I just won the *health lottery* or something!


Health lottery! I like that. But not as much as I like your good news for you. It's amazing how something negative can be so positive!


----------



## taxlady

Great news Laurie.

(((Hugs))) and healthy vibes going in your direction Cat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Laurie, I'm so happy to hear your great news! Yay! And Cat, I'm glad you're feeling better about the procedure. Take good care, both of you.


----------



## cara

oh, Laurie, some allergies aren't that bad if the jackpot would have been bad biopsy news ;o)
I'm glad you had the right ticket at the lottery ;o)


----------



## pacanis

Just got back from getting the vehicle washed in one of those touchless washes. It was next to a BK, so took care of lunch while sitting there.


----------



## Andy M.

The shoveling is done for the last storm.

I brought up our Cuisinart coffee maker.  We got a pound of Starbucks coffee and anther of some South American coffee beans so I thought I'd regular brew them.  The Starbucks is a dark roast called Verona.  I didn't make the first pot strong enough but it has a good flavor.


----------



## Alix

I wasn't very fond of the Verona blend. Once I got it strong enough, the coffee left a rather unpleasant slick on the tongue. Could be just the batch I had though. I am pleasantly surprised by the Blonde Roast at SB.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm binging...on knitting slippers. Right now I'm satisfying my urge to knit by binging on several pairs of these: How to Knit Slippers - Easy Knit Slippers

Slippers are a perfect way to use up a bunch of odds and ends of yarn (in the "fiber world," she who dies with the most yarn, wins. I am definitely in contention for that 
"honor.") Any way, I like to keep slippers of various sizes in a basket at the back door so folks can slip them on in the winter when they come to visit. This all started when I brought back my mom's knitting stash and found a pattern for slippers she used to make on an index card (you all know that pattern--the one your grandma/aunt knit you for Christmas with the pom-pom on it and the "hole" in the middle of the toe where the yarn was drawn tight to form the slipper). I have made several pairs of those in different sizes (not everyone wears the same size I do) (some pairs have gone home with visitors--oh, my grandma used to make these, can I keep them?). I have a pattern for "pigheaded" ones, I think I'll work up some of those next...


----------



## bakechef

Greetings from key west!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Greetings from key west!



Jealous, I love Key West!  Have fun, BC!


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> View attachment 20811
> 
> Greetings from key west!


Nice photo. I hope you are having fun and enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## Zhizara

CWS4322 said:


> I'm binging...on knitting slippers. Right now I'm satisfying my urge to knit by binging on several pairs of these: How to Knit Slippers - Easy Knit Slippers
> 
> Slippers are a perfect way to use up a bunch of odds and ends of yarn (in the "fiber world," she who dies with the most yarn, wins. I am definitely in contention for that
> "honor.") Any way, I like to keep slippers of various sizes in a basket at the back door so folks can slip them on in the winter when they come to visit. This all started when I brought back my mom's knitting stash and found a pattern for slippers she used to make on an index card (you all know that pattern--the one your grandma/aunt knit you for Christmas with the pom-pom on it and the "hole" in the middle of the toe where the yarn was drawn tight to form the slipper). I have made several pairs of those in different sizes (not everyone wears the same size I do) (some pairs have gone home with visitors--oh, my grandma used to make these, can I keep them?). I have a pattern for "pigheaded" ones, I think I'll work up some of those next...



Thanks, CWS.  I've been looking for a soft "sock" for my tender feet.  I've plenty of yarn, but will have to get some knitting needles.  

Again, much thanks!


----------



## Chef Munky

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, CWS.  I've been looking for a soft "sock" for my tender feet.  I've plenty of yarn, but will have to get some knitting needles.
> 
> Again, much thanks!



You can make the same type of slippers without the use of knitting needles. The thicker the yarn type the cushier they get.

I've been using these. A pair can be made in a day.
Amazon.com - Genuine Knifty Knitter Round Loom Set with 4 Looms, Hook & Bag - Weaving Looms

The looms come with everything that you will need. All you'll need is a measuring tape and scissors.

Munky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice picture bakechef. Now get off your tablet and go have fun in the sun!


----------



## Dawgluver

Researching Las Vegas.  A niece will be graduating in Utah, and the closest airport is in Vegas.  We'll have a couple solo days in Sin City after all the family stuff.  I've never been to Vegas before, and neither of us are gamblers.  Looking into shows, maybe either Penn and Teller, or Cirque du Soleil O.

Any advice is welcome.


----------



## pacanis

Hoover dam is kinda cool.
Then everytime you watch that movie with Selma Hayek and what's his name you can say, Hey, we were there...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Hoover dam is kinda cool.
> Then everytime you watch that movie with Selma Hayek and what's his name you can say, Hey, we were there...




Mmmmmm! Salma Hayak!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Mmmmmm! Salma Hayak!



Guys, this is not helpful.  I'm not going to Vegas to see Salma Hayak.


----------



## Andy M.

Your loss!


----------



## Dawgluver

I suspect there may be a few showgirl viewings to keep DH happy....Along with the clothing-optional pools.

Me, I look forward to Penn and Teller....


----------



## CatPat

Hi! Everything went well, except I threw up a LOT after waking up but there was nothing to come up. I was so dizzy and I felt very frightened, but I was given a shot and it cleared up very well.

The lump was just a harmless cyst. The surgeon said she's seen hundreds of these and they are nothing to worry about, but it will be checked anyway, for it is a standard procedure.

Laurie, you did it and I did too! I knew there was just something I had to see here last night. Perhaps it is why they called very late, yes? 

And thank you all for your hands and thoughts! I do love you people! I'm sorry I didn't feel like posting yet and I hope no one was worried. The Ogress probably knew I was tired today.

DA insisted upon going and wouldn't let them say no to her when they told her I was a little bit sick. She went in my room anyway! And I'm so nauseated, there she is hearing all this and saying, "Oh God! What's wrong? What's happening?!" She can't see this, so it was a mess! Gwen and a nurse were trying to get her away. She stayed. She is SO stubborn!

When everything calmed down, I did apologize to the nurses. They were very nice about it, and they said she was tough little lady and they did rather admire her for her stubbornness. Poor DA, she can't see, she hears this...I felt so very sorry for her. I kept yelling that I was fine in between the "dry heaves," as one nurse said I had but she was so scared.

DA and Gwen spoiled me all day. Gwen is spending the night and Carl visited briefly this afternoon but he didn't stay long because he knew I'm a little sore. I don't have much of a scar at all! I only have 3 tiny little stitches. I did show this to Carl, but don't get mad, I didn't show him my breast, just the top with the scar. He has to marry me before he gets to see the rest of it.

They gave me more painkillers, an anti-inflammatory medicine, and since the procedure was all paid for and had no extra expenses except for the shot, I paid for the shot of my money and Gwen brought us home. 

I'm sore but very, very happy. Now this is behind me. Mamma and Papa were crazy with worry but I called Mamma as soon as I got home and fixed all that mess.

I learned something of this: The next time I need a little tiny surgery, I'll duct-tape DA to the piano, leave Gwen with her, and get Carl to take me.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I just started dinner.
I'm out of frozen biscuits so will make mashed potatoes instead for my creamed turkey.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Researching Las Vegas.....I've never been to Vegas before, and neither of us are gamblers...


We walked around some of the casinos when we drove our son back from CA. Himself marveled at all the different looks of architecture. He said we should go back to see more of it. Meh. I saw all I need to in those 2 1/2 or 3 hours. It was total sensory overload, between the noise and the lights. And we were walking around at 3:00AM! There is so much light pollution the poor birds were out as if it was mid-day. 

I second pac's suggestion for the Hoover Dam. Even if you don't take the tour (forgot how much it was) there is still enough to see that will make your jaw drop!

Our route took us through Henderson NV. I have a cousin I don't really keep in touch with who lives there. As we drove along, looking at all the developments and houses lining the road, all I could think of was that old folk song that starts "little houses on the hillside". Yup, they all looked pretty ticky-tacky.


----------



## CarolPa

Las Vegas was a big disappointment for me.  I guess I have heard so much about how amazing it is that it ended up being a letdown.  We have been there twice and had fun, but my thought was "Is this it?" 

My husband's brother and wife live in Henderson.  They have been there since 2000 and they bought a very nice house in a nice housing plan.  The houses do not have much property with them, and I don't understand the high cement walls around them.  It's a nice place to visit but I wouldn't want to live there.


----------



## CarolPa

Cat, I'm glad to hear that it was a "harmless cyst."  Now you can relax.  When I had my biopsy done I was awake with just a local anesthetic.  I talked to the doctor and his nurse the whole time.  Mine was also harmless but it's always better to get these things checked.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CatPat said:


> Hi! Everything went well, except I threw up a LOT after waking up but there was nothing to come up....



So glad it all worked out for you. We all pretty much told you the cyst shouldn't be a problem, but it's nice to know you had an actual, trained medical professional tell you that too! And a lot of people keep throwing up. Poor Himself started up each time he heard someone else hurle! They finally had me take him home...along with a bucket for "just in case". The motion of the car wasn't good. Had to pull off the road twice.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cat, what a relief!  Hugs to you!

Thanks guys, Las Vegas was never on my bucket list,  but we'll already be there anyway, may as well make the best of it.  We have friends who go all the time, but all they do is gamble and they don't really pay much attention to anything else.  We don't gamble, and we're not into shopping.  I did notice the Bellagio has a big aquarium, so I may pack our masks, fins, and snorkels.  Oh wait, they won't allow us to swim in it.  Bummer.  Oh well, it should be an experience!  Would love to see Hoover Dam, but we only have 2 days.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawglover, there are some interesting sites to see in some of the casinos.  The one I enjoyed most was the lions in the MGM.  I don't know if they still have them because of animal rights activists.  We do gamble, but we did a lot more sightseeing there than gambling.  Also, try to see the fountain at the Beloggio at night.  It's beautiful.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> Dawglover, there are some interesting sites to see in some of the casinos.  The one I enjoyed most was the lions in the MGM.  I don't know if they still have them because of animal rights activists.  We do gamble, but we did a lot more sightseeing there than gambling.  Also, try to see the fountain at the Beloggio at night.  It's beautiful.



Thanks Carol!  We're staying at the Bellagio.  Looks like there's lots of things to do and great places to eat!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Cat, what a relief!  Hugs to you!
> 
> Thanks guys, Las Vegas was never on my bucket list,  but we'll already be there anyway, may as well make the best of it.  We have friends who go all the time, but all they do is gamble and they don't really pay much attention to anything else.  We don't gamble, and we're not into shopping.  I did notice the Bellagio has a big aquarium, so I may pack our masks, fins, and snorkels.  Oh wait, they won't allow us to swim in it.  Bummer.  Oh well, it should be an experience!


Be sure to ask Steve Kroll for resto suggestions. Unless I am misremembering, he used to live there.


----------



## CatPat

Thank you all!

I'm just tired. My stuff didn't hurt too much. I did manage to make a nice dinner but now it really hurts. What is this? Every time I move my arm, this hurts now! Uckkk!

I don't like these painkillers but I had to take one. 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs))) Cat. Hope you heal quickly and stop hurting soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm binging...on knitting slippers. Right now I'm satisfying my urge to knit by binging on several pairs of these: How to Knit Slippers - Easy Knit Slippers
> 
> Slippers are a perfect way to use up a bunch of odds and ends of yarn (in the "fiber world," she who dies with the most yarn, wins. I am definitely in contention for that
> "honor.") Any way, I like to keep slippers of various sizes in a basket at the back door so folks can slip them on in the winter when they come to visit. This all started when I brought back my mom's knitting stash and found a pattern for slippers she used to make on an index card (you all know that pattern--the one your grandma/aunt knit you for Christmas with the pom-pom on it and the "hole" in the middle of the toe where the yarn was drawn tight to form the slipper). I have made several pairs of those in different sizes (not everyone wears the same size I do) (some pairs have gone home with visitors--oh, my grandma used to make these, can I keep them?). I have a pattern for "pigheaded" ones, I think I'll work up some of those next...



As in pig head slippers???   Cool!!!  Love pigs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Hi! Everything went well, except I threw up a LOT after waking up but there was nothing to come up. I was so dizzy and I felt very frightened, but I was given a shot and it cleared up very well.
> 
> The lump was just a harmless cyst. The surgeon said she's seen hundreds of these and they are nothing to worry about, but it will be checked anyway, for it is a standard procedure.
> 
> Laurie, you did it and I did too! I knew there was just something I had to see here last night. Perhaps it is why they called very late, yes?
> 
> And thank you all for your hands and thoughts! I do love you people! I'm sorry I didn't feel like posting yet and I hope no one was worried. The Ogress probably knew I was tired today.
> 
> DA insisted upon going and wouldn't let them say no to her when they told her I was a little bit sick. She went in my room anyway! And I'm so nauseated, there she is hearing all this and saying, "Oh God! What's wrong? What's happening?!" She can't see this, so it was a mess! Gwen and a nurse were trying to get her away. She stayed. She is SO stubborn!
> 
> When everything calmed down, I did apologize to the nurses. They were very nice about it, and they said she was tough little lady and they did rather admire her for her stubbornness. Poor DA, she can't see, she hears this...I felt so very sorry for her. I kept yelling that I was fine in between the "dry heaves," as one nurse said I had but she was so scared.
> 
> DA and Gwen spoiled me all day. Gwen is spending the night and Carl visited briefly this afternoon but he didn't stay long because he knew I'm a little sore. I don't have much of a scar at all! I only have 3 tiny little stitches. I did show this to Carl, but don't get mad, I didn't show him my breast, just the top with the scar. He has to marry me before he gets to see the rest of it.
> 
> They gave me more painkillers, an anti-inflammatory medicine, and since the procedure was all paid for and had no extra expenses except for the shot, I paid for the shot of my money and Gwen brought us home.
> 
> I'm sore but very, very happy. Now this is behind me. Mamma and Papa were crazy with worry but I called Mamma as soon as I got home and fixed all that mess.
> 
> I learned something of this: The next time I need a little tiny surgery, I'll duct-tape DA to the piano, leave Gwen with her, and get Carl to take me.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



So glad you did okay with the surgery, getting sick from the anesthesia is normal.  I am also happy that it was just a cyst and nothing bad like we thought it might be.  Lots of hugs and take it easy for a couple days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Cat, what a relief!  Hugs to you!
> 
> Thanks guys, Las Vegas was never on my bucket list,  but we'll already be there anyway, may as well make the best of it.  We have friends who go all the time, but all they do is gamble and they don't really pay much attention to anything else.  We don't gamble, and we're not into shopping.  I did notice the Bellagio has a big aquarium, so I may pack our masks, fins, and snorkels.  Oh wait, they won't allow us to swim in it.  Bummer.  Oh well, it should be an experience!



Shrek says see as many shows as you can afford. He means like Leno, any singers, etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I'm just tired. My stuff didn't hurt too much. I did manage to make a nice dinner but now it really hurts. What is this? Every time I move my arm, this hurts now! Uckkk!
> 
> I don't like these painkillers but I had to take one.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



I know you don't like them,  but you take them so you can move.  Not being in pain is the best help to healing.  I mean it, don't make me go all Ogre on you!!!  Get some sleep.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek says see as many shows as you can afford. He means like Leno, any singers, etc.



Thanks PF and Shrek!  Of course, Penn and Teller are on my list.  Other possibilities are Leno, Blue Man Group, Wayne Newton of course, and Absinthe, the musical.  I'm annoyed that I didn't book the flight plus hotel that included free show tickets, but we were still debating about the hotel.  We have to stay in Utah for the graduation, so it wouldn't have worked out anyway.


----------



## LPBeier

CatPat said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I'm just tired. My stuff didn't hurt too much. I did manage to make a nice dinner but now it really hurts. What is this? Every time I move my arm, this hurts now! Uckkk!
> 
> I don't like these painkillers but I had to take one.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Cat, I am glad it went well. Don't rush yourself - even if it was a small cyst, it is in a sensitive area and will hurt.  I don't know what they gave you, but take it if you need to. Maybe by tomorrow you can just take some Tylenol or Advil.

 I know you have to look after your aunt, but you have to look after you too.


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know you don't like them,  but you take them so you can move.  Not being in pain is the best help to healing.  I mean it, don't make me go all Ogre on you!!!  Get some sleep.



I will. I'm trying to finish a speech I must do, and I will sleep.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

I did my first "regular day" today, doing a load of laundry (I usually do three), the dishwasher and hand washes, got the mail, fed the furkids, cleaned the litter box, made dinner and made TB's lunch for tomorrow.  But, mind you that was over the whole day with lots of rests in between tasks.

 I am tired, but not any more sore than normal.  So, a very good day indeed.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> Cat, I am glad it went well. Don't rush yourself - even if it was a small cyst, it is in a sensitive area and will hurt.  I don't know what they gave you, but take it if you need to. Maybe by tomorrow you can just take some Tylenol or Advil.
> 
> I know you have to look after your aunt, but you have to look after you too.



I understand, Laurie. I took one just a few minutes ago to help with sleep. It does do away with much of the discomfort, but I am feeling very odd again. 

Your post made me feel so positive and everyone offering hands to me sent me away to this with a knowlege (spelling?) of love, kindness, and as you, this sharing.

I do love my DC and my precious, wonderful friends here. I wish so very much of the best of life to all of you.

Laurie, you are inspiring and precious. Thank you for being here!

And all of you from A to Z, I thank you also!

Love, Catina


----------



## Somebunny

So glad everything went well Cat!  Get plenty of rest and take it easy for a few days.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Carol!  We're staying at the Bellagio.  Looks like there's lots of things to do and great places to eat!




Dawg, there is a ton of stuff to do and see in Vegas outside of gambling and shopping.  When I was there in October, I never put one nickel in a machine. 
 lol!   The Bellagio has a conservatory and botanical gardens that are a must see.  
When we were there a few years ago there was a butterfly habitat that you could actually go inside to get a real "birds eye" view of the beautiful creatures.  Another neat place to go is Freemont Street the old town part of LV.
Lots of people watching and street artists and vendors and really reasonably priced buffets in some of the old time hotels.  You can take the shuttle bus called The Deuce (taxis are extremely expensive and the Bellagio is at the other end of town) the ride is an experience on its own.  Lol!  For food, I always recommend Pampas Brazilian Steakhouse if you are meat lovers. But don't pay full price there are 1/2 price discount coupons available.  We got ours when we purchased show tickets at Tix4Tonite.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I will. I'm trying to finish a speech I must do, and I will sleep.
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat




I hope you slept well, apparently I did, wide awake at 4 am...


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Dawg, there is a ton of stuff to do and see in Vegas outside of gambling and shopping.  When I was there in October, I never put one nickel in a machine.
> lol!   The Bellagio has a conservatory and botanical gardens that are a must see.
> When we were there a few years ago there was a butterfly habitat that you could actually go inside to get a real "birds eye" view of the beautiful creatures.  Another neat place to go is Freemont Street the old town part of LV.
> Lots of people watching and street artists and vendors and really reasonably priced buffets in some of the old time hotels.  You can take the shuttle bus called The Deuce (taxis are extremely expensive and the Bellagio is at the other end of town) the ride is an experience on its own.  Lol!  For food, I always recommend Pampas Brazilian Steakhouse if you are meat lovers. But don't pay full price there are 1/2 price discount coupons available.  We got ours when we purchased show tickets at Tix4Tonite.



Great info, Bunny, thanks!


----------



## pacanis

One year when I was in Vegas there was a great restaurant called The Wagon Wheel that served all you can eat ribs and crab legs for not very much money, 12 bucks maybe.
The following year they were no longer open.
I always felt bad about that. I just know my buddies and I had something to do with that...


----------



## LPBeier

I am beaming with pride! Both our ladies' curling and hockey teams won gold today!

I feel bad for the American hockey team though. They really gave it their all and lead for most of the game.

Next I need to get going on my first venture out in the van by myself since before my surgery. I just need to pick up a few groceries and pet supplies. Violet won't let me back in the house without her dental chew sticks and Monkey "needs" some new catnip mice.


----------



## vitauta

congrats to the canadian women's hockey team for their gold medal win over our u.s. team at sochi!!  both teams played hard and well, with a lot of heart.  i saw the happy beaming faces of the canadian girls, as well as the deep disappointment among the american girls, as they waited to receive their olympic gold and silver medals.  what an exciting game that was to watch!  these teams represent some of the finest women athletes in the world, yet i've not seen a women's hockey game since the last olympic games.  let's hope that these sochi games serve to promote an increased interest in women's sports going forward, and ice hockey in particular.


----------



## Andy M.

Kudos to the Canadian woman.  The US team was up by to goals with 4 minutes to play and the Canadians fought back to win.  The US team let one get away!

Vit,  NHL hockey is having a tough time gaining popularity.  I'm afraid the chances for woman's hockey aren't very good.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Cat, I'm glad to hear that it was a "harmless cyst."  Now you can relax.  When I had my biopsy done I was awake with just a local anesthetic.  I talked to the doctor and his nurse the whole time.  Mine was also harmless but it's always better to get these things checked.



Ditto here Cat. The nausea is from the anesthetic. A very common reaction. I get the dry heaves all the time. I get them so often, I don't even mind them anymore. All I do is drool when I get them. 

I am so glad that you are all right. Can't have our little Kitten sick with worry. I think I feel sorrier for DA than I do you. She had no idea of what was going on. And the nurse was right. She is one tough old lady. God Bless Her. I don't know who the lucky one is. You or her. 

 (Since I can't send the real thing.)  Take care of yourself. In a couple of days you won't even know you had surgery.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am beaming with pride! Both our ladies' curling and hockey teams won gold today!
> 
> I feel bad for the American hockey team though. They really gave it their all and lead for most of the game.
> 
> Next I need to get going on my first venture out in the van by myself since before my surgery. I just need to pick up a few groceries and pet supplies. Violet won't let me back in the house without her dental chew sticks and Monkey "needs" some new catnip mice.



Drive carefully and don't overdo it. Don't buy more than you can carry into the house.  We do worry about you.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing after a grocery run. I wanted to make sure we had the essentials if that freezing rain tonight causes power outages. I went to Costco, the health food store, the SAQ, and Canadian Tire. Canadian Tire for some butane for the "Thunder Range", table top, gas cooker.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope the "juice" stays on for you tonight taxy. I can hear rain hitting our windows right now, but at last count we were in the upper 30s. I have no plans on leaving the house until Saturday, so it can rain as long as we don't lose power either.

I'm watching the Olympics right now while Himself is watching something else. He won't watch figure skating. I have mixed feelings about it. Still haven't figured out how it's considered a sport, but I do enjoy watching the fluidity of the skaters. Yes they're athletes, but sport? It's not like it's hockey! And: Congrats to the Canadian team!


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm watching the Olympics right now while Himself is watching something else. He won't watch figure skating. I have mixed feelings about it. Still haven't figured out how it's considered a sport, but I do enjoy watching the fluidity of the skaters. Yes they're athletes, but sport? It's not like it's hockey! And: Congrats to the Canadian team!




I have the same problem with luge and skeleton, how is hurtling yourself down a hill at 75+miles per hour "sport"?  But sport is is and so must figure skating be considered.  I have experience with this.
Not so much mountain hurtling, unless you count a safe and sane blue run with two skinny boards strapped to my feet (I call that "sport) . My daughter figured skated for 10 + years, she skated as an individual skater and as a
Member of a Precision Skating team who ultimately made it to the Canadian National Competition one year.  I know those girls all felt that skating was a "sport". I know we parents were "sports" for getting up at 4 and 5am to get them to training several days a week.  Lol!!
Joking aside it does seem there are some "odd sports" in the Olympics. Take Biathlon, how weird is that?? It's a sport!  I actually like watching all of the Olympic events.....but my heart is with all the skating events!


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> I have the same problem with luge and skeleton, how is hurtling yourself down a hill at 75+miles per hour "sport"?  But sport is is and so must figure skating be considered.  I have experience with this.
> Not so much mountain hurtling, unless you count a safe and sane blue run with two skinny boards strapped to my feet (I call that "sport) . My daughter figured skated for 10 + years, she skated as an individual skater and as a
> Member of a Precision Skating team who ultimately made it to the Canadian National Competition one year.  I know those girls all felt that skating was a "sport". I know we parents were "sports" for getting up at 4 and 5am to get them to training several days a week.  Lol!!
> Joking aside it does seem there are some "odd sports" in the Olympics. Take Biathlon, how weird is that?? It's a sport!  I actually like watching all of the Olympic events.....but my heart is with all the skating events!



I consider figure skating, ice dancing, and synchronized swimming all to be sports.  The level of agility, control and stamina is phenominal.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I consider figure skating, ice dancing, and synchronized swimming all to be sports.  The level of agility, control and stamina is phenomenal.



I have to agree with you Dawg. You don't just slap on a pair of skates and go blissfully across the ice doing all those jumps and turns. It takes years of practice and dedication of learning. Not to mention the physical aspects needed. You don't see 98 pound girls out there on the ice.


----------



## CatPat

Addie said:


> Ditto here Cat. The nausea is from the anesthetic. A very common reaction. I get the dry heaves all the time. I get them so often, I don't even mind them anymore. All I do is drool when I get them.
> 
> I am so glad that you are all right. Can't have our little Kitten sick with worry. I think I feel sorrier for DA than I do you. She had no idea of what was going on. And the nurse was right. She is one tough old lady. God Bless Her. I don't know who the lucky one is. You or her.
> 
> (Since I can't send the real thing.)  Take care of yourself. In a couple of days you won't even know you had surgery.



Thank you so very much, Addie. I felt terrible for DA also, because all she could do was hear, and I know it sounded awful for her. But I do know who the lucky one is in this equation; it is I. 

I'm very sore today, but I'm very grateful to be sore. I'm sore because I am loved. I'm sore because my parents gave me access to good doctors and good care. I'm sore because an enormous worry was taken away from my family, friends, and me. 

I know if I become married someday, I want to adopt children. But I could also become pregnant. I will have healthy breasts for to feed my baby if that happens. This is another reason to be grateful to be sore.

DA and I always have a little talk when I brush her hair at her bedside before we say good night. I told her of these thoughts tonight, and she understood. She said I had an unusual perception of these things, but that she could see why I was grateful.

She did finally tell me she was frightened at what she heard in my room at the hospital, but then she started to laugh! I didn't understand why she was laughing but she said, "Cat, dear, you were so sick and in between all of that, you kept telling me you were fine! Who were you trying to fool? You or me?"

Ha!! I told her I wasn't sure. 

But I'm sure I'm the lucky one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> I have the same problem with luge and skeleton, how is hurtling yourself down a hill at 75+miles per hour "sport"?...but my heart is with all the skating events


Your heart is welcome to be with skating. We all like different things. I know my heart is in my throat when those crazies on skis attempt the courses that the snowboarders compete on. 

The best description I've heard so far to describe the skeleton? The racer throws themselves head-first on their stomach on top of a cookie sheet and slides down an ice chute at over 80MPH. Nuts!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> ... My daughter figured skated for 10 + years, she skated as an individual skater and as a Member of a Precision Skating team who ultimately made it to the Canadian National Competition one year.....


That's pretty cool Somebunny! Quite an accomplshment. And yes, sports parents put in grunt work too. We had our share of basketball tournament wake-ups. The first weekend I took muffins and coffee for Himself and me. A few of the other parents sniffed around and looked sad. The next week I took a basket FULL of several types of muffins (all from-scratch) and a pile of napkins. I told the parents they were on their own for coffee. By the third weekend everyone was showing up with travel mug of coffee and hopeful looks on their faces!  I miss those days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I consider figure skating, ice dancing, and synchronized swimming all to be sports.  The level of agility, control and stamina is phenominal.





Addie said:


> I have to agree with you Dawg. You don't just slap on a pair of skates and go blissfully across the ice doing all those jumps and turns. It takes years of practice and dedication of learning. Not to mention the physical aspects needed....


Ladies, relax. I never said they weren't athletes. I never said they didn't work hard to achieve their level of performance. 


Cooking Goddess said:


> ....Still haven't figured out how it's considered a sport, but *I do enjoy watching the fluidity of the skaters. Yes they're athletes*, but sport? It's not like it's hockey!



There are many other events that are chosen for Olympic competition that seem a little out of place. I guess my idea of an Olympic "sport" is one that is competitive. Neighborhood kids will have races over "I'm faster than you" - "nuh huh" and brothers and sisters have wrestled for millennium, but not too many kids say "I can do a better triple-axle than you" on the neighborhood ice pond. Hockey yes, but not figure skating. And don't get me started on Rhythm Dancing!  I guess they have to be creative with the Modern Olympics though. I suppose there wasn't a lot of ice and snow when the ancient games were going on.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Drive carefully and don't overdo it. Don't buy more than you can carry into the house. We do worry about you.


Addie I drove safe, had someone bring my bags to my van at each store (except the vet because what I bought fit in my purse), and got home just in time for TB to be home and unload. Then I rested a bit before making an easy dinner. I love that you all worry, but I am learning!



taxlady said:


> I'm relaxing after a grocery run. I wanted to make sure we had the essentials if that freezing rain tonight causes power outages. I went to Costco, the health food store, the SAQ, and Canadian Tire. Canadian Tire for some butane for the "Thunder Range", table top, gas cooker.


We have one of those burners. They are great!

The best description I've heard so far to describe the skeleton? The racer throws themselves head-first on their stomach on top of a cookie sheet and slides down an ice chute at over 80MPH. Nuts![/QUOTE]
I could never go down with my face that close to the ice!


----------



## LPBeier

I just leaned back in my chair and felt something rub my neck.  Monkey is sprawled out over the back of the chair, legs on the front and back and her head hanging over the edge, fast asleep.  I didn't even feel her jump up! Violet is curled up at my feet. Nothing like a family gathering!


----------



## pacanis

And of course figure skating has spawned such classic movies such as, Ice Castles, The Cutting Edge and Blades of Glory!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> As in pig head slippers???   Cool!!!  Love pigs.




I love pigs too, PF.  My favorite is a stuffed animal that "walks" then stops and wiggles it's curly tail and grunts.  LOL

I also have a fridge pig.  You put it in the refrigerator and every time you open the door it grunts.  Supposed to make you stop eating.  Yeah, right!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ladies, relax. I never said they weren't athletes. I never said they didn't work hard to achieve their level of performance.
> 
> 
> There are many other events that are chosen for Olympic competition that seem a little out of place. I guess my idea of an Olympic "sport" is one that is competitive. Neighborhood kids will have races over "I'm faster than you" - "nuh huh" and brothers and sisters have wrestled for millennium, but not too many kids say "I can do a better triple-axle than you" on the neighborhood ice pond. Hockey yes, but not figure skating. And don't get me started on Rhythm Dancing!  I guess they have to be creative with the Modern Olympics though. I suppose there wasn't a lot of ice and snow when the ancient games were going on.



There is a difference between Team Sports and Individual Sports.  That seems to me, what you folks are getting down to in your Olympic Games Competition.  There is plenty of competition on ice that does not Involve teams.  Nobody denounces the runners, high jumpers, shot puters in the Summer Games, I also don't hear anything negative about the folks who choose Cross Country Skiing.

Those are all Individual sports, people putting forth their best effort...on their own.  Personally, I don't think Team Sports have any place in the Olympics, it should only be the Individual sports.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I love pigs too, PF.  My favorite is a stuffed animal that "walks" then stops and wiggles it's curly tail and grunts.  LOL
> 
> I also have a fridge pig.  You put it in the refrigerator and every time you open the door it grunts.  Supposed to make you stop eating.  Yeah, right!



I have the walking one, too!  Not the fridge one, I would have to buy too many batteries for it.


----------



## CatPat

I'm sitting here so thankful to be healthy!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

We just got back from a concert. I wasn't sure all week if I would be up to going and even this morning I wasn't feeling great. But I had a nap and was ready to go on time to pock TB up from work.

I stayed in my seat most of the time while others stood and danced, but thankfully we had really good seats and there was no one in front of us.

Now to try and settle mind and body down so I can sleep.  Good night all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Awake at 4:30...that's twice in the last three days.  I need to stop this!


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Awake at 4:30...that's twice in the last three days. I need to stop this!


 
Keep it up. You'll be ready for DST.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, but I only went to bed 4 hours before.


----------



## taxlady

I'm taking cat hairs off my laptops keyboard with a piece several pieces of sticky tape.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to decide of I get up at 3 am and watch the gold medal hockey game. Good news if I do, I can sleep all day afterwards


----------



## CWS4322

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, CWS.  I've been looking for a soft "sock" for my tender feet.  I've plenty of yarn, but will have to get some knitting needles.
> 
> Again, much thanks!


I have made several pairs of these using leftover yarn. I have yet to make a pair where I cast on 54 stitches. I cast on using the cable cast-on method. I have altered the pattern somewhat. I knit the first row and every uneven row after that. I also knit the first 4 and the last 4 stitches of every row so that when I assemble the slipper, the "cuff" looks like ribbing. I cast on enough stitches so that there are 10-10-1/2 inches of stitches (regardless of the yarn) on the needle. I then adjust the number of stitches cast off based on how many stitches are on the needle (anywhere from 6 and 1 when I had 25 stitches on the needle to 9 and 3 when I had 52 stitches on the needle). I can knit one of these during a 1.5 hour movie, so they are quick to knit. After the decrease to shape the toe, I do a 1x1 or 2x2 rib just for fun. 

I use 3 - 7 (Cdn) size needles. 

They are super comfortable and the 5 inches brings the "slipper" up over your ankle so they stay on--they don't fall off. I've used all kinds of yarn and have knit them with multiple # of balls (3-5) depending on the weight of the yarn.

Thinking of adding some buttons to the next pair I make to make them look like "ankle" sneakers. And, thinking of making them with 2 "strands" of roving in oversize so I can felt them...


----------



## taxlady

I had to Google a video of "cable cast-on method". That looks really complicated. I use the "thumb/continental" method. I also knit using the continental method. I have tried the other way, but my fingers just don't want to learn it.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> I had to Google a video of "cable cast-on method". That looks really complicated. I use the "thumb/continental" method. I also knit using the continental method. I have tried the other way, but my fingers just don't want to learn it.


If you have a crochet hook (doesn't matter the size, except I've never used the teeny-weeny one), what you do is cast on two stitches (left needle) and then you push the crochet hook between the stitches (at the bottom of the needle), loop the loop over the knitting needle, give a little tug on the yarn to tighten the stitch and repeat. I prefer using the crochet hook over the other knitting needle which is the method I think you saw on the 'Net. Basically, what you are doing is chaining with the crochet hook and putting the "chained" stitch on the left knitting needle. Does that make more sense than what you checked out on the 'Net?

I like this method of casting on when I don't want an edge that is "stretchy." My other favorite method is the "old Norwegian" cast on method which is similar to the continental method except you add an extra loop. I too knit "continental" (because I'm a lefty and because that is how my aunt taught me). I could never figure out how to knit any other way.

You can definitely cast on using the long-tail method (or however you cast on) to make these "slipper socks." Be forewarned, if you have a basket of them by the door, guests do tend to want to take them home...


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> I'm taking cat hairs off my laptops keyboard with a piece several pieces of sticky tape.



HA!! I see I am not alone of the cat hair wars.

I think I rule for the dog hair stuck in Joy's vents, however. I did find out that life does go on after this. You just start losing people who need a ride.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating darn near a whole 10" skillet of bubble and squeak 
My first attempt wasn't bad, I just need to work on getting the "socarrat" to not stay in the pan  It scraped out easily so I sprinkled it on top


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating darn near a whole 10" skillet of bubble and squeak
> My first attempt wasn't bad, I just need to work on getting the *"socarrat" *to not stay in the pan  It scraped out easily so I sprinkled it on top



Had to look it up: Word of the Day: Socarrat | Food Republic

Learn something new everyday, I'm done with that now.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just finished watching the Canadian men's hockey team receive their gold medals.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Just finished watching the Canadian men's hockey team receive their gold medals.


Me too!!!! Now I am going to catch up on my sleep. 

These Olympics have really worn me out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Getting ready to take a trip to Costco.  For us, Costco is A Big Deal, and entails much planning.  It's 45 minutes away.  I need to go down the basement and take inventory.  We already have a lifetime supply of Finish dishwasher detergent tablets.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had to look it up: Word of the Day: Socarrat | Food Republic
> 
> Learn something new everyday, I'm done with that now.


 
I had never heard of it until I made parella last year.
Now I am quite _fond_ of it to use when describing caramelized crust


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I had never heard of it until I made parella last year.
> Now I am quite _fond_ of it to use when describing caramelized crust


Groan.


----------



## pacanis

Hey c'mon! I should get points for using them in the same sentence!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I had never heard of it until I made parella last year.
> Now I am quite _fond_ of it to use when describing caramelized crust



Groan...that was brilliant!!!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Hey c'mon! I should get points for using them in the same sentence!


Yes, you do score points. As PF wrote, it was brilliant.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

pacanis said:


> I just finished eating darn near a whole 10" skillet of bubble and squeak
> My first attempt wasn't bad, I just need to work on getting the "socarrat" to not stay in the pan  It scraped out easily so I sprinkled it on top



Bubbled and squeak?


----------



## pacanis

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Bubbled and squeak?


 
*Bubble* and squeak.
It was mentioned in another thread as a way to use up brussels sprouts.
Good stuff. Especially if you like mashed potatoes


----------



## pacanis

I just popped dinner in the oven.
Myapp's (sp?) recipe took a turn, but I was making it more by method.
I found some thighs and breasts in the freezer and we'll see...


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to tire myself out enough to go to sleep.  I was up most of the night coughing, then started to watch the Gold Medal hockey game (pregame started here at 3 am) and then couldn't sleep after 7 when it was all over.  So I napped for three hours and now can't sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up, chilly in here!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had a gift cert.($15) from Traders Joe's and finally got to go to one yesterday for the first time. My gosh, it was so crowded (it was 10:30 on a Sunday morning) you could hardly move through the place. I ended up buying some hand soap, moisturizing lotion, paper thin crackers and crumpets and some candy bars for the grand kids. I would love to go there some time (when it is not so crowded and really have a good look around.


----------



## Andy M.

This thread:  http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/favorite-item-from-trader-joes-66829.html

...is loaded with ideas for your next trip.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy, thanks so much for the thread, can't wait to read them all. When we got to our sons house he showed me a bag of their frozen Garlic French Fries, he said they buy them all the time. I sure wish we had a Trader Joe's close to us.


----------



## Andy M.

I collect bones.  Bones and skin and bodily fluids.  Whenever I come across some, I bag them and freeze them.  

The other day I noticed they were taking over both freezers so I leapt into action this morning.  I gathered my 20-quart stockpot and cleaned all the bagged parts out of both freezers.  The pot is on the burner with parts and water.  The parts rise about 6 inches above the top of the pot.  I'm hoping things will settle down a bit when they defrost so I can add aromatics.

I'm looking forward to a big load of delicious chicken stock at the end of the day.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I only started collecting bones and skeletons in the last year.   Homemade stock is the best. I only do chix stock.  Rarely do I have anything else with bones in it, well a ham bone, that goes in its own soup.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Milk.   I keep looking at the carton of milk in the frig and it puzzles me.  

 Finally this morning, before coffee even,  I figured it out. 

 The expiration date printed is  *February 30*.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Whiskadoodle said:


> Milk.   I keep looking at the carton of milk in the frig and it puzzles me.
> 
> Finally this morning, before coffee even,  I figured it out.
> 
> The expiration date printed is  *February 30*.



That should last forever!


----------



## Alix

I'm doing soup today too. Its french onion here though. I made a pile of Bolas's onion goop and I'll do the beef stock today. I have some bones in the freezer that should make some lovely soup.


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> I'm doing soup today too. Its french onion here though. I made a pile of Bolas's onion goop and I'll do the beef stock today. I have some bones in the freezer that should make some lovely soup.


Thanks for the reminder about Boas's onion goop. I gotta make some of that.


----------



## Andy M.

SO had a fall last night and injured her shoulder.  I know it's bad because she called the Dr. for an appointment and called in sick to work.  I'll take her to see the Dr. @ 1:30.  I hope she didn't do any serious damage that requires surgery.


----------



## Alix

Yikes! Hope she's ok Andy. Ice her up good til she gets to the Dr.


----------



## pacanis

I had a fall Saturday. I'm lucky I didn't rip a finger or two off, as I grabbed for a low privacy type wood fence as I was going down. Fortunately I hit the ground before my fingers could wedge in the V. I hate winter. This morning the light dusting was just enough to cover and hide the thick ice areas left over from last week's thaw. I've been learning to tap dance most of the day.

Soup. It might be what's for dinner... if I get out. I haven't made chicken soup in a while and I'm due.


----------



## Andy M.

I could have used ice skates this morning when I took out the trash and recycle.  We shovel a path through the snow from the sidewalk out front across the yard to the deck in back so we can take out the trash.  That path is a sheet of ice.  I'm lucky I didn't hit the deck.  I was walking like a 99 year-old man, taking 3 inch steps.


----------



## pacanis

I am so tired of this winter.

Hey Andy, why don't you do a pictorial on making stock?
With all the questions on making your own, it would be nice to refer to.


----------



## Andy M.

Kinda late to do a pictorial.  The pot's already simmering away.  I'll keep that in mind for the next time.

Actually, I have a 28 page stock making tutorial I clipped from eGullet that requires 4 days.  I haven't really followed that.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> SO had a fall last night and injured her shoulder.  I know it's bad because she called the Dr. for an appointment and called in sick to work.  I'll take her to see the Dr. @ 1:30.  I hope she didn't do any serious damage that requires surgery.


Oh dear. I hope it's just a bad bruise.



pacanis said:


> I had a fall Saturday. *I'm lucky I didn't rip a finger or two off,* as I grabbed for a low privacy type wood fence as I was going down. Fortunately I hit the ground before my fingers could wedge in the V. I hate winter. This morning the light dusting was just enough to cover and hide the thick ice areas left over from last week's thaw. I've been learning to tap dance most of the day.
> 
> Soup. It might be what's for dinner... if I get out. I haven't made chicken soup in a while and I'm due.


 I hope you aren't too bruised.


----------



## taxlady

Slippery surfaces is why I make myself wear gloves in winter. I don't want to fall down with my hands in my pockets. I'm sure I would break my wrist or hand. I also don't want to have a naked hand landing on the grit and salt that is put out to improve traction.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Oh dear. I hope it's just a bad bruise.
> 
> 
> I hope you aren't too bruised.


 
It was dark.
My ego survived


----------



## CWS4322

Today I crossed s/thing off my bucket list! Much like mastering setting zippers in clothing, this has been something I've always wanted to learn how to do (I learned to knit before I was six years old). Ever since I was given a pair of white mittens as a child (knit by a relative in Sweden), I have always wanted to learn how to knit using what I later learned was the "twined knitting" method. I have made numerous sweaters carrying two or more colors horizontally, and have woven rugs using this method, but have never tried twined knitting because, quite frankly, the instructions and diagrams in the one book I have on the technique were daunting. I found a couple of YouTube videos today that showed the technique. I watched each 2-3 times without sound and grabbed my knitting needles. It is so flipping EASY! (Either that, or it is easy for this lefty who knits and holds her yarn unlike most people). I'm going to practice a bit more and then I'm going to tackle a pair of mittens like the ones I had as a child.

Twined Knitting:

DROPS Tutorial Videos ~ DROPS Design

I guess I shouldn't cross it off my bucket list until I actually make something besides a mug "warmer."


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:


> I'm doing soup today too. Its french onion here though. I made a pile of Bolas's onion goop and I'll do the beef stock today. I have some bones in the freezer that should make some lovely soup.



Got a big bag of onions at Costco yesterday, so I'm making a batch of Bolas' onion goop too.  Thanks for the reminder, Alix!

Hoping all who have fallen are OK, it's really treacherous.  After having broken a wrist and an ankle from ice falls, I too just tish along when it's this icy.


----------



## taxlady

Just in case anyone wants to see the onion goop instructions, here's the link: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/slow-cooker-onion-base-75667.html#post1064438


----------



## Andy M.

SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.


Ouch! Kinda makes my day rather insignificant...I was just going to post something rather mundane.......


----------



## Alix

YOWCH! Hope the Vicodin takes care of it.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> Ouch! Kinda makes my day rather insignificant...I was just going to post something rather mundane.......



It's OK, go ahead and post.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix said:


> YOWCH! Hope the Vicodin takes care of it.



My real concern is the weather.  Who's going to shovel if we get another storm?


----------



## Alix

Hey, there are LOTS of youngsters out there who will do it if you pay them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.



Gah!  Well that totally sux.  Heal quickly, SO of Andy!


----------



## Rocklobster

Andy M. said:


> It's OK, go ahead and post.


I'm waiting for GF to finish making pecan tarts so I can start to cook an early supper....??


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Andy. I won't say to give her a hug, 'cause that might not be a good idea yet.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocklobster said:


> I'm waiting for GF to finish making pecan tarts so I can start to cook an early supper....??



Man!  Don't you hate it when other people interfere with your personal space!?  I feel your pain.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> My real concern is the weather. Who's going to shovel if we get another storm?


 
I was going to ask if she can still dust and push a sweeper 

Sorry to hear about the break. At least it's after your guys' vacation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.


Well that sucks. Right arm, left arm? More importantly, is it the shoulder for her dominant hand? If so, please tell me you won't have to brush her teeth or help with other, um, less genteel, hygiene functions.  Hope she has better living through chemistry until she's all healed up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> SO had a fall last night and injured her shoulder.  I know it's bad because she called the Dr. for an appointment and called in sick to work.  I'll take her to see the Dr. @ 1:30.  I hope she didn't do any serious damage that requires surgery.



Oh no!!  Good thoughts!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I had a fall Saturday. I'm lucky I didn't rip a finger or two off, as I grabbed for a low privacy type wood fence as I was going down. Fortunately I hit the ground before my fingers could wedge in the V. I hate winter. This morning the light dusting was just enough to cover and hide the thick ice areas left over from last week's thaw. I've been learning to tap dance most of the day.
> 
> Soup. It might be what's for dinner... if I get out. I haven't made chicken soup in a while and I'm due.





Andy M. said:


> I could have used ice skates this morning when I took out the trash and recycle.  We shovel a path through the snow from the sidewalk out front across the yard to the deck in back so we can take out the trash.  That path is a sheet of ice.  I'm lucky I didn't hit the deck.  I was walking like a 99 year-old man, taking 3 inch steps.



Yak-Trax!  You guys need Yak-Traks!  Shrek wears them when he goes out on the ice, so do I!


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.




Andy, when I had heart surgery, the doctor told me I wasn't allowed to run the sweeper.  He didn't say for how long.  That was in 2008, and DH is still running the sweeper.  Don't let her pull that one on you!  LOL  

Hope the Vicodin does the trick!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.



OUCH!  My sympathy to her!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yak-Trax!  You guys need Yak-Traks!  Shrek wears them when he goes out on the ice, so do I!




My daughters actually gave me those as a gift a couple of years ago.  Still haven't used them.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder. Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket. The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket. Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks. She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.




 Poor woman!  I hope her discomfort lessens soon.

 I don't have yak-tracks, but the Gempler equivalents, and I won't be without them.

 This reminds me that I fell sometime last week, on my nose.  It was dark and very windy, I was leaving my sisters' house, and pitched forward on my face.  Was very grateful for no bloody nose, nor any black eyes, but the bridge of my nose is still tender.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.


Oh man, sorry to hear that Andy. That sucks big time. I had a similar injury many many years ago playing hockey. If I recall most of the pain was gone in a couple or three weeks. Sending get well vibes out your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> My daughters actually gave me those as a gift a couple of years ago.  Still haven't used them.



They work!!!  Use them or your next walking aid will be a walker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Poor woman!  I hope her discomfort lessens soon.
> 
> I don't have yak-tracks, but the Gempler equivalents, and I won't be without them.
> 
> This reminds me that I fell sometime last week, on my nose.  It was dark and very windy, I was leaving my sisters' house, and pitched forward on my face.  Was very grateful for no bloody nose, nor any black eyes, but the bridge of my nose is still tender.



Now, you be careful, too!  

It's usually me tripping over handicapped ramps and landing all 4 paws up.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yak-Trax!  You guys need Yak-Traks!  Shrek wears them when he goes out on the ice, so do I!



I used to go for long walks with Beagle in my Yak-Trax (me, not Beagle), but found out they're better for short jaunts.  I lost both Trax on a walk without realizing, then after getting home, had to drive around looking for them.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.



Ouch, that sounds nasty. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.



Oh Andy, I am sorry to hear this.  Please tell her I am praying for the pain to ease - I know all about it, and vicodin may take the edge off, but has it's own properties like feeling drugged.

Take good care of each other!


----------



## LPBeier

We have been deluged with three days of constant snow.  It only has amounted to about 7 or 8 inches, but we are in an area where we usually get four inches and it immediately turns to rain and washes away...and that is in November or December!

So, I had my surgeon appointment this afternoon and it is about an hour away.  I didn't want to go, but at the same time wanted to see him.  TB drives for a living so didn't think anything of it.  We made it there and back no problem.  The surgeon is very happy with how things are looking.  But it was funny when he said "there is no way there would be an abscess in the liver from my surgery, I knew it had to be a blood pocket".  He was right, but both TB and I chuckled about it earlier.  I have to wear the surgical girdle for two months so the incision doesn't spread and he encouraged me to go to the pool, which I want to get back to as soon as the weather clears!

So, tonight, I am relaxing and hoping to get to sleep soon.  Last night was the first night since before the surgery that I have been able to spend the entire night in bed and not rotate from my recliner, the couch and the bed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you get to stay put another night LP. Nothing like dragging your blanket around like Linus. 

I'm about ready to hit the shower, but first I think I'll read up a bit on what is happening with my baseball team. First preseason game is Wednesday and I can't wait! Sure the games won't count until March 31st, but they're all fun to me. Love listening to our radio play-by-play announcer. Tom Hamilton could read my grocery list to me and it would sound exciting!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just put a pot of soup on the stove.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have to wear the surgical girdle for two months so the incision doesn't spread and he encouraged me to go to the pool, which I want to get back to as soon as the weather clears!
> 
> So, tonight, I am relaxing and hoping to get to sleep soon.  Last night was the first night since before the surgery that I have been able to spend the entire night in bed and not rotate from my recliner, the couch and the bed.



The abdominal binder was the only thing that let me sleep while I was healing.

Glad you are getting some sleep!


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> SO has a broken shoulder.  Actually the break is on the ball at the top end of her humerus where it fits into the shoulder socket.  The break is at the outer side of the ball so it doesn't interfere with the socket.  Doc said 3-6 months of discomfort and PT in 6 weeks.  She's in sling with a fresh supply of Vicodin.


OUCH! I can't empathize, haven't broken my shoulder, but I did have a 1st rib resection and that was horribly painful (even with meds) and involved a lot of PT. Take good care of her, Andy. And, remember being in pain can make a person testy. SO doesn't mean to get testy, but being in pain does that.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for your good wishes.


----------



## vitauta

i am sorry to hear about your so's shoulder fracture.  my best wishes for her speedy recovery.  having been through your own experience recovering from a major injury not so long ago. this is your 'both sides now' moment.  so couldn't be in better hands....


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from a stress test. Heart's fine.  Dr. thinks I should exercise and lose weight.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm cleaning out the utility closet.  Good lord, the stuff I found in there.  Managed to reduce the rag collection by 2/3, found a bunch of insulated lunch bags we've never used, and will be donating those, along with garden shoes and pot holders I haven't used for years to Goodwill.  Reorganized the dusters and other cleaning stuff which hopefully the cleaning lady will put back instead of hiding them all over the house.

Next up is to call DirecTV as the receiver in the family room quit working.  I did all the troubleshooting, nada.  Not looking forward to sitting on hold for an eternity.  I think the thing is shot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from a stress test. Heart's fine.  Dr. thinks I should exercise and lose weight.



That's good news to hear Andy!
That's what you get for being such a good cook.   I bet some variation on that could be told to at least half of us hanging around DC by our own doctors. Cooking and eating are so much fun.

****************

I'm stalling on calling the Health Connector...again. I tried making sure the check cashed in December has finally been applied to my March premium, but it seems like my account on the website has me still waiting on locking a plan. *sigh* Considering I have a card and plan information from my insurance provider ONE of my accounts must be valid!  Over the weekend the news said the state had to delete something like 20,000 duplicate accounts. Gack, I hope they killed the right one for me.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CG))). I sure hope you get that straightened out soon.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm whooped so I'm sitting here waiting on a last minute load to finish in the dryer. Packing for a month away from home seems close to moving. I woke up in the middle of the night wondering what became of the pineapple I bought last week. Good thing I found it in the trunk this morning as it sure would have stunk up the car after a month in our warm climate. I keep thinking there's something else I've forgotten. I have to be sure to pack my pillow in the morning..never leave home without it. We will be picked up for the airport tomorrow evening flying 14 hrs to Buenos Aires with a layover in Lima. Buzzer went off on the dryer. I'll be back before tomorrow evening.


----------



## pacanis

I am online shopping.
I think what I like most about online shopping is it is so easy to research.
Unfortunately, it is so easy to hit Submit Order, too.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, and watching Vikings, too!
Season premier in a couple days.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Kayelle said:


> I'm whooped so I'm sitting here waiting on a last minute load to finish in the dryer. Packing for a month away from home seems close to moving. I woke up in the middle of the night wondering what became of the pineapple I bought last week. Good thing I found it in the trunk this morning as it sure would have stunk up the car after a month in our warm climate. I keep thinking there's something else I've forgotten. I have to be sure to pack my pillow in the morning..never leave home without it. We will be picked up for the airport tomorrow evening flying 14 hrs to Buenos Aires with a layover in Lima. Buzzer went off on the dryer. I'll be back before tomorrow evening.


That is a dream trip you have planned Kayelle. Have a great flight and fair seas. Pics would be nice too.


----------



## taxlady

I'm picking out glasses. I went to the optometrist at Sears today. They had "promotions". One pair of frames free with the lenses. Bifocal lenses: $495. Or, Two pairs of glasses for the price of one plus one other extra. Their cheapest frames were $245. But, even without looking at price, I didn't like any of the frames.

So far, I have picked out three pairs of glasses with oleophobic, anti-reflective, UV protecting, anti-scratch coating and clip on sun shades. The total is $156.55. Last time I bought from them, the shipping was just under $10 and took just over a week. Sears takes 10 days to get the glasses ready. I wonder if they get them from China too. I'm still deciding on the rimless glasses. I may get something else. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> I'm picking out glasses. I went to the optometrist at Sears today. They had "promotions". One pair of frames free with the lenses. Bifocal lenses: $495. Or, Two pairs of glasses for the price of one plus one other extra. Their cheapest frames were $245. But, even without looking at price, I didn't like any of the frames.
> 
> So far, I have picked out three pairs of glasses with oleophobic, anti-reflective, UV protecting, anti-scratch coating and clip on sun shades. The total is $156.55. Last time I bought from them, the shipping was just under $10 and took just over a week. Sears takes 10 days to get the glasses ready. I wonder if they get them from China too. I'm still deciding on the rimless glasses. I may get something else. Decisions, decisions.



I've thought about ordering some glasses from zenni optical just for kicks, the prices are awesome and I've heard really good things about them.  It would be fun to have a bunch of different frames.


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> I've thought about ordering some glasses from zenni optical just for kicks, the prices are awesome and I've heard really good things about them.  It would be fun to have a bunch of different frames.


That's who I ordered from. Yeah, that's why I bought three pairs of glasses. I always want a spare pair for emergencies and I bought one pair that are red. I also like to have one pair that are metal, because the "arms" interfere less with peripheral vision, but I don't like those nose pad thingees, so I also want to have at least one pair in plastic/acrylic with the moulded on nose thingees.

I have ordered from them twice before and I've been happy with the glasses.

They have a huge selection of non-designer frames. They have a neat thing where you upload a picture of yourself and you can see what the glasses will look like on you.

If you have never ordered glasses online, you will need to know your PD (pupillary distance). Most optometrists won't tell you what it is. You will probably need to get your sweety to measure it for you. It isn't hard. The PD also helps the thing with the photo show the glasses the right size on your face.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs CG))). I sure hope you get that straightened out soon.


Thanks taxy. I spent 48 minutes on the phone today and found out they apparently took that one check and applied it twice!    I also could not verify online that my EFT is actually set up to pay my premium monthly because that part of the website isn't working. *sigh* At least everyone agrees that I DO have health insurance effective March 1, so that's a good thing. 

I swear the way they set the websites up and the process you have to go through to get insurance is akin to sending a new cruise ship out on its maiden voyage...without checking for leaks or properly functioning mechanicals. Everyone on the ship is sinking and drowning while those who designed it are back on land safe and sound.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I am online shopping.
> I think what I like most about online shopping is it is so easy to research.
> Unfortunately, it is so easy to hit Submit Order, too.


As a bonus, there is no one there to give you funny looks as you shop in your jammies.


----------



## Alix

Cooking Goddess said:


> As a bonus, there is no one there to give you funny looks as you shop in your jammies.



If you wear jammies...

Just having a quiet cup of coffee before I start the rest of my day. Work today, sigh. guess I should fold all that clean laundry too.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That's who I ordered from. Yeah, that's why I bought three pairs of glasses. I always want a spare pair for emergencies and I bought one pair that are red. I also like to have one pair that are metal, because the "arms" interfere less with peripheral vision, but I don't like those nose pad thingees, so I also want to have at least one pair in plastic/acrylic with the moulded on nose thingees.
> 
> I have ordered from them twice before and I've been happy with the glasses.
> 
> They have a huge selection of non-designer frames. They have a neat thing where you upload a picture of yourself and you can see what the glasses will look like on you.
> 
> If you have never ordered glasses online, you will need to know your PD (pupillary distance). Most optometrists won't tell you what it is. You will probably need to get your sweety to measure it for you. It isn't hard. The PD also helps the thing with the photo show the glasses the right size on your face.



Gee TL, here they have to give you all your information in writing. I get a copy of my eye exam every year with complete information. Even though my glasses are paid for completely by my health plan. I have a pair of Sophia Loren frames that look really good on me and are very comfortable. This will be the fourth year that I will have my new lens made for them. My reading glasses? Who cares. They are never seen outside of my home. But I do have a pair for the computer and one just for reading. Both have the same frame, just different colors.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from a stress test. Heart's fine.  Dr. thinks I should exercise and lose weight.




Exercise isn't just for losing weight.  It will KEEP your heart "fine", strengthen your lungs, lower your BP, cholesterol, and triglycerides, increase your endurance, strengthen your bones, keep your joints limber.....

When the weather warms up, you can get outside and run around with your grandson.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> As a bonus, there is no one there to give you funny looks as you shop in your jammies.




Speaking of shopping in your jammies....this morning DH woke up at 4:30 with the realization that he forgot to put the trash out before he went to bed, so he had to get up and put it out.  Which woke me up, so we put on a pot of coffee.  Once we were awake, we decided to go to WalMart.  At least we got a good parking space!  I always wondered what it was like to shop when no one else was there.  Now this is going to be a very long day.  

*Pac*, the people across the street from us get a UPS package a couple times a week.  I know they shop online.  I don't know where they're putting all this stuff!


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Exercise isn't just for losing weight.  It will KEEP your heart "fine", strengthen your lungs, lower your BP, cholesterol, and triglycerides, increase your endurance, strengthen your bones, keep your joints limber.....
> 
> When the weather warms up, you can get outside and run around with your grandson.



Yeah, yeah, yeah.

I know all that and more.  I hear it every time I go to the Dr. and again yesterday when I had the stress test.  The Dr. eve started quoting Buddha and Yoda(!).   At that point I told him to stop, he was getting too philosophical.


----------



## Andy M.

Just made a killer omelet with shallots, mushrooms, leftover ribeye and gruyere.  Mmmmmm, delicious.

Groo-yare rhymes with hair.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Exercise isn't just for losing weight.  It will KEEP your heart "fine", strengthen your lungs, lower your BP, cholesterol, and triglycerides, increase your endurance, strengthen your bones, keep your joints limber.....
> 
> When the weather warms up, you can get outside and run around with your grandson.



Now Carol, we both know his grandson could outrun him any day.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Now Carol, we both know his grandson could outrun him any day.




No doubt!  He's faster and has more stamina.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> No doubt!  He's faster and has more stamina.



And his legs are shorter. Have you ever noticed that the shorter the legs, the faster they go?


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> I'm cleaning out the utility closet.  Good lord, the stuff I found in there.  Managed to reduce the rag collection by 2/3, found a bunch of insulated lunch bags we've never used, and will be donating those, along with garden shoes and pot holders I haven't used for years to Goodwill.  Reorganized the dusters and other cleaning stuff which hopefully the cleaning lady will put back instead of hiding them all over the house.
> 
> Next up is to call DirecTV as the receiver in the family room quit working.  I did all the troubleshooting, nada.  Not looking forward to sitting on hold for an eternity.  I think the thing is shot.



I see you are using your retirement wisely.  Who knows the surprises awaiting you in those other closets.  

It could be another project that's started but never finished.

I'm assuming there are more closets....

Ain't retirement fun!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> I see you are using your retirement wisely.  Who knows the surprises awaiting you in those other closets.
> 
> It could be another project that's started but never finished.
> 
> I'm assuming there are more closets....
> 
> Ain't retirement fun!



Thanks Zhizara, I'm loving it!  The days still seem to go by so fast.  

Next up is mucking out the guest bedroom.  We'd have great difficulty fitting a guest in there, as it's taken up by all our travel gear, DH's vast collection of extra tshirts and shorts, and suitcases.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Gee TL, here they have to give you all your information in writing. I get a copy of my eye exam every year with complete information. Even though my glasses are paid for completely by my health plan. I have a pair of Sophia Loren frames that look really good on me and are very comfortable. This will be the fourth year that I will have my new lens made for them. My reading glasses? Who cares. They are never seen outside of my home. But I do have a pair for the computer and one just for reading. Both have the same frame, just different colors.


Here they have to give me the entire prescription except the PD. The optometrist explained that that was taken when dispensing Rx glasses. If someone takes their 'script to an optician, the optician measures it.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Zhizara, I'm loving it!  The days still seem to go by so fast.
> 
> Next up is mucking out the guest bedroom.  We'd have great difficulty fitting a guest in there, as it's taken up by all our travel gear, DH's vast collection of extra tshirts and shorts, and suitcases.


Our spare bedroom is filled with old computers and parts of old computers. It won't get cleared out until I feel like hauling all that crap to the city electronic recycling depot.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Now Carol, we both know his grandson could outrun him any day.



That's the idea!  Andy will get lots of exercise trying to keep up!  Isn't it weird how kids can run and jump around for hours.  Then when we become adults it becomes "exercise" that we must work at.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> Our spare bedroom is filled with old computers and parts of old computers. It won't get cleared out until I feel like hauling all that crap to the city electronic recycling depot.




Our spare bedroom is also filled with old computers, but DH goes in there and tinkers with them.  It's his play room.  LOL


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> Here they have to give me the entire prescription except the PD. The optometrist explained that that was taken when dispensing Rx glasses. If someone takes their 'script to an optician, the optician measures it.



When both Rob and I had our eyes tested, I wasn't happy with how he was assisted at the eye doctor by the staff (the doctor himself was fantastic) so I took my scrip and went to Sears optical, they gave me my PD, so now I have it all.

Rob is a -13 and can't see what he looks like in different frames, and not every frame will work, they were giving us little info and being pretty much useless.  We won't be going back there.

I walked into Sears optical and the service couldn't have been better.  The Lady grabbed frames, placed them on my face and said "these are the ones", they were the ones that I ended up buying, Lol.  My insurance covered all but $50.

I'm definitely going to try Zenni.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Our spare bedroom is filled with old computers and parts of old computers. It won't get cleared out until I feel like hauling all that crap to the city electronic recycling depot.


 
I'll be getting rid of some of that crap this week. Probably tomorrow.
My township building is having an electronics turn in thing going on. I'll be getting rid of two towers, three monitors, 3-4 keyboards and a bunch of mice 

Dawg retired? When did I miss that news? I wondered why she had been posting so much during the day.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Our spare bedroom is also filled with old computers, but DH goes in there and tinkers with them.  It's his play room.  LOL


That's part of the problem. Some of it is still useful and some isn't. I don't know which. I have taken stuff to electronic recycling several times, but it just keeps filling up again.


----------



## LPBeier

When we lived in our old house we had a home office which housed each of our computer desks (both of us had two computers hooked to one monitor, keyboard and mouse and TB had a separate set for repairing other people's computers.

We also had a "wall" of computers on the other side of the wall from the office right in the living room and front entrance.  It was piled high with old equipment of every kind that he "just might need a part from someday".  When we were moving out after buying this place (and we had sold the business), I said the whole pile had to go to the recyclers.  It took him and his brother 3 trips with two vehicles to cart it all away.  He has collected a much smaller pile in the 7 years we have been here and it is all in his office.  He even gave some away recently - I was so proud!


----------



## LPBeier

I am nursing what I think is the flu.  I am still anemic and the weather has been cold and snowy (it has finally stopped) so I am not surprised.  If I am not around, don't worry, I am probably resting.  

Yes, I know, things were going so well with my health.  They still are - this is just the flu and will go away, and I don't have a ton of pain and other symptoms to worry about on top of it.


----------



## taxlady

God bedring (Danish for good bettering) Laurie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ...Isn't it weird how kids can run and jump around for hours.  Then when we become adults it becomes "exercise" that we must work at.


And we look for the nearest-in parking space whether we're at the mall, the grocery store...or the fitness club, where people pay good money to walk the track or treadmill!  I don't need a fitness club - my memory has gotten so cluttered that I'm always retracing my steps to find things or going up and down the steps to get stuff from the basement or 2nd floor that I forgot I needed when I was ON that level of the house!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, hope you get over that flu really quick.





CarolPa said:


> Our spare bedroom is also filled with old computers, but DH goes in there and tinkers with them.  It's his play room.  LOL


When Himself worked he would bring old computers home. Our basement was full. I said he was the Rescue Society for those things. He's cleaned out almost all the ancient equipment since, thank goodness.


----------



## pacanis

The sauce for tonight's dinner has nothing to do but simmer now.
And of course Vikings has been on. I can do without all the commercials for the upcoming season, but it is what it is.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am nursing what I think is the flu.  I am still anemic and the weather has been cold and snowy (it has finally stopped) so I am not surprised.  If I am not around, don't worry, I am probably resting.
> 
> Yes, I know, things were going so well with my health.  They still are - this is just the flu and will go away, and I don't have a ton of pain and other symptoms to worry about on top of it.



If you really think it's the flu, Laurie, you should contact your doctor ASAP. In your rundown condition and recovering from surgery, it could get serious quickly. You can get an anti-viral shot to lessen the potential severity the the flu, if you have it. And, cold doesn't cause flu - only exposure to the virus does


----------



## Dawgluver

In my cleaning the guest room, I just unearthed a whole plastic barrel full of shoulder pads.  When I Googled "uses for old shoulder pads," all I could find was cat toys, hanger pads, and cutesy crap that I don't need.  I don't have a cat.  Though using them as scales for a Little Mermaid costume sounded interesting.

I think I'll stuff them into a pillow.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> In my cleaning the guest room, I just unearthed a whole plastic barrel full of shoulder pads.  When I Googled "uses for old shoulder pads," all I could find was cat toys, hanger pads, and cutesy crap that I don't need.  I don't have a cat.  Though using them as scales for a Little Mermaid costume sounded interesting.
> 
> I think I'll stuff them into a pillow.


How long have you lived in that house?


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> How long have you lived in that house?


 
Seriously! 
I have a lot of clutter, but I know what and where it all is


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> How long have you lived in that house?



  I have a hard time throwing anything away!  And spelunking takes on a whole new meaning!


----------



## taxlady

Didn't shoulder pads go out of fashion in the late '80s/early '90s?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Seriously!
> I have a lot of clutter, but I know what and where it all is



 I actually made a stool from a plastic bucket with a twist off top, made a nice padded seat, with a curtain around it.  Looked really cute.  And I stashed all my shoulder pads that I  snipped out of all my jackets and shirts in the bucket.  Didn't everybody?


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> If you really think it's the flu, Laurie, you should contact your doctor ASAP. In your rundown condition and recovering from surgery, it could get serious quickly. You can get an anti-viral shot to lessen the potential severity the the flu, if you have it. And, cold doesn't cause flu - only exposure to the virus does



TB wanted to take me to the ER yesterday but I have just had so much of it lately.  It seems like the flu in some ways but not in others.  All I know is I can't hold onto any food though am not throwing up, I am tired, clammy, sometimes feverish, coughing and losing weight like crazy.  Maybe I should listen to my hubby and go to at least a clinic tomorrow.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> I am nursing what I think is the flu.  I am still anemic and the weather has been cold and snowy (it has finally stopped) so I am not surprised.  If I am not around, don't worry, I am probably resting.
> 
> Yes, I know, things were going so well with my health.  They still are - this is just the flu and will go away, and I don't have a ton of pain and other symptoms to worry about on top of it.




Are you achy and have a fever?  If so, it's the flu.  If not, it's probably a cold.  I was sick from Dec 24, until the first of Feb.  It would start to go away and then start all over again.  But no achies and no fever.  Just a lot of congestion and coughing, sneezing, blowing my nose.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> TB wanted to take me to the ER yesterday but I have just had so much of it lately.  It seems like the flu in some ways but not in others.  All I know is I can't hold onto any food though am not throwing up, I am tired, clammy, sometimes feverish, coughing and losing weight like crazy.  Maybe I should listen to my hubby and go to at least a clinic tomorrow.



Believe me, I know what it's like to be sick of doctors and the ER. But it could also be an infection from the surgery. After one of my abdominal surgeries, I was tired, achy, clammy and had a fever - turned out I had an abscess and was hospitalized for several days to get IV antibiotics. Don't mess around when you've had surgery.


----------



## LPBeier

GG, I just went through all of that when I was rushed to the hospital two weeks ago. They thought it was an access in my liver and I had three different antibiotics by iv for five days and was sent home with some oral. I just finished them on the weekend.


----------



## pacanis

I am so full from dinner... and the TV has been good to me tonight watching shows I like... I think I will fall into la-la land.
So that is what I am doing.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Believe me, I know what it's like to be sick of doctors and the ER. But it could also be an infection from the surgery. After one of my abdominal surgeries, I was tired, achy, clammy and had a fever - turned out I had an abscess and was hospitalized for several days to get IV antibiotics. *Don't mess around when you've had surgery*.




Mark this on the calendar.....I agree with GG!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> GG, I just went through all of that when I was rushed to the hospital two weeks ago. They thought it was an access in my liver and I had three different antibiotics by iv for five days and was sent home with some oral. I just finished them on the weekend.



And? Do you think that means it can't happen again? That's why we go to doctors - they take an objective view of our symptoms and *test results* rather than saying "it must be X because I just went through Y and it can't be happening again." Ya folla?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> TB wanted to take me to the ER yesterday but I have just had so much of it lately.  It seems like the flu in some ways but not in others.  All I know is I can't hold onto any food though am not throwing up, I am tired, clammy, sometimes feverish, coughing and losing weight like crazy.  *Maybe I should listen to my hubby and go to at least a clinic tomorrow*.



Yes you should!!! At least in this case. Better to find out it really was nothing than to find out you were oh so wrong...and then what.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> In my cleaning the guest room, I just unearthed a whole plastic barrel full of shoulder pads....


What, no bag full of hundred dollar bills?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Seriously!
> I have a lot of clutter, but I know what and where it all is


You sound like our son. The floor of his bedroom is never visible, yet if you ask him for a particular something he can reach into the right pile and *voila!*, what you asked for! I know, it's a gift, right?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> What, no bag full of hundred dollar bills?



I'm still looking...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Just made a killer omelet with shallots, mushrooms, leftover ribeye and gruyere.  Mmmmmm, delicious.
> 
> Groo-yare rhymes with hair.



Eggs, Ribeye, Gruyere...good healthy heart food Sounds like what I crave after a heart appointment.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Just made a killer omelet with shallots, mushrooms, leftover ribeye and gruyere.  Mmmmmm, delicious.
> 
> Groo-yare rhymes with hair.



Must be the Boston accent.   In the Midwest it's Groo-year.  Rhymes with ear. 

Heh. I had 6 years of French, apparently it did not serve me well.  And we never talked cheese.  Wish they'd offered Spanish.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...Wish they'd offered Spanish.





Cheese = queso  "kay-so"


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Cheese = queso  "kay-so"



Gracias, mi amigo!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hola, Que tal?  Me llamo Paco, como se llamo?


----------



## Dawgluver

Well hello, Paco, my llama's fine, how's yours?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Well hello, Paco, my llama's fine, how's yours?



Yep, you should have taken Spanish...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yep, you should have taken Spanish...



Sadly, it wasn't offered at my high school.  I offer my mix of FrancoLatinSpanglish along with hand gestures and pantomime when we go to Mexico. So far we haven't come back home with a donkey.


----------



## taxlady

You know what you call a miniature donkey? A burrito.


----------



## phinz

What am I doing? Just sitting here finishing my pipe while trying to convince myself that it's time to go to bed. Was up at 5 to take Mizzphinz in for a colonoscopy. Came home after we went for breakfast (everything was perfect for her) and slept until 2 pm. Now my circadian rhythms are all kinds of messed up. I'm not even close to sleepy and it's almost 2 am. Ugh.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> That's the idea!  Andy will get lots of exercise trying to keep up!  Isn't it weird how kids can run and jump around for hours.  Then when we become adults it becomes "exercise" that we must work at.



Have you ever noticed that the shorter the legs, the faster they run? Try catching a two year old on the run.


----------



## LPBeier

Ok, thought I would report back for those of you who were concerned. 

We just got back from the ER and I do not have a cold, flu or infection. All my symptoms are typical for some people post gallbladder surgery. I wasn't given any instructions about how to eat afterwards. I haven't been eating much and some of the wrong things. I need to eat 6 small meals a day and stick to 3 grams or less of fat per serving. The comfort foods I have been eating are too fatty. This won't last forever (hopefully), but is a healthier way to eat anyway.

I am still anaemic and am losing weight way too fast so they want me try to stick to the diet suggestions they gave.


----------



## pacanis

Early to bed, early to rise.
I am watching Sergeant York.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Ok, thought I would report back for those of you who were concerned.
> 
> We just got back from the ER and I do not have a cold, flu or infection. All my symptoms are typical for some people post gallbladder surgery. I wasn't given any instructions about how to eat afterwards. I haven't been eating much and some of the wrong things. I need to eat 6 small meals a day and stick to 3 grams or less of fat per serving. The comfort foods I have been eating are too fatty. This won't last forever (hopefully), but is a healthier way to eat anyway.
> 
> I am still anaemic and am losing weight way too fast so they want me try to stick to the diet suggestions they gave.



Whether it is a hospital stay or even  just day surgery, BMC *always* sends me home with complete written instructions, any needed medications or supplies and they read them to me to make sure I understand. The my PCP or NP follows up with me within seven days. I certainly can't complain when it comes to my medical care.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Ok, thought I would report back for those of you who were concerned.
> 
> We just got back from the ER and I do not have a cold, flu or infection. All my symptoms are typical for some people post gallbladder surgery. I wasn't given any instructions about how to eat afterwards. I haven't been eating much and some of the wrong things. I need to eat 6 small meals a day and stick to 3 grams or less of fat per serving. The comfort foods I have been eating are too fatty. This won't last forever (hopefully), but is a healthier way to eat anyway.
> 
> I am still anaemic and am losing weight way too fast so they want me try to stick to the diet suggestions they gave.



Thanks, Laurie. I'm glad it's nothing serious


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> In my cleaning the guest room, I just unearthed a whole plastic barrel full of shoulder pads.  When I Googled "uses for old shoulder pads," all I could find was cat toys, hanger pads, and cutesy crap that I don't need.  I don't have a cat.  Though using them as scales for a Little Mermaid costume sounded interesting.
> 
> I think I'll stuff them into a pillow.



I had saved a whole garbage bag of shoulder pads with the idea of making a comforter.  

It all got left behind when I moved, so I'll never know if it would have worked.

Some would have been a reminder of favorite clothes I had.

Pillow stuffing sounds good too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Sadly, it wasn't offered at my high school.  I offer my mix of FrancoLatinSpanglish along with hand gestures and pantomime when we go to Mexico. So far we haven't come back home with a donkey.



ROFL!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Ok, thought I would report back for those of you who were concerned.
> 
> We just got back from the ER and I do not have a cold, flu or infection. All my symptoms are typical for some people post gallbladder surgery. I wasn't given any instructions about how to eat afterwards. I haven't been eating much and some of the wrong things. I need to eat 6 small meals a day and stick to 3 grams or less of fat per serving. The comfort foods I have been eating are too fatty. This won't last forever (hopefully), but is a healthier way to eat anyway.
> 
> I am still anaemic and am losing weight way too fast so they want me try to stick to the diet suggestions they gave.



Thanks for going to the ER, LP.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Ok, thought I would report back for those of you who were concerned.
> 
> We just got back from the ER and I do not have a cold, flu or infection. All my symptoms are typical for some people post gallbladder surgery. I wasn't given any instructions about how to eat afterwards. I haven't been eating much and some of the wrong things. I need to eat 6 small meals a day and stick to 3 grams or less of fat per serving. The comfort foods I have been eating are too fatty. This won't last forever (hopefully), but is a healthier way to eat anyway.
> 
> I am still anaemic and am losing weight way too fast so they want me try to stick to the diet suggestions they gave.




I hope things improve and you are feeling better soon!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## pacanis

I'm thinking I'll be lucky just to load my old electronic equipt into my Jeep today.
Of course, if I get that far I might as well run it down...
It's just so nasty outside, I really don't want to do anything I don't have to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A bit of that weather just blew through here pac. Snow has been alternating between big flakes few and far between and lots of flakes thick and heavy.

I'm leaving shortly to make a library run and stop at the corner for one ingredient I need for tomorrow's supper. Don't want to wait till then because it's going to be even colder than today. With picking up two books and a video I might not be hanging around here as much.   Yeah, right!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Ok, thought I would report back for those of you who were concerned...


Glad you're basically OK. And about that fat? I know everyone's aftersurgery life is different, but years later and to this day she has to be careful to not stray too far from "the facilities" when she eats french fries. That's it - just french fries. Go figure.


----------



## LPBeier

I am about to have my third small meal of the day. I am being very careful about fat and am feeling much better.

My project for the day is laundry.  TB did a load here and there, but there is still a pileup and some to fold.  I like the idea of picking one task per day and being able to see it through rather than tackling too much and not getting anything completed and being exhausted.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm still working on the guest bedroom.  Another day of discovery!  6 pairs of fins, 4 snorkels, along with other miscellaneous snorkeling stuff.  We like what we're using right now for equipment, so I need to figure out what to do with all the extras.  Snorkeling isn't a common pastime up here, but Goodwill might just get it anyway.


----------



## LPBeier

Do you know of any summer camps in your area, or even that you could mail the equipment too?


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Do you know of any summer camps in your area, or even that you could mail the equipment too?



Not a bad idea, LP.  I thought about the local HS too.  We actually know a couple divemasters who live in town (!) so that may be another way to go.


----------



## taxlady

I got home from paying the mortgage, tanking up, and grocery shopping about an hour ago. Still recuperating from that.

I hate putting air in the tires when it's cold out. It's Thursday, so Ultramar gives a 3¢/litre discount on premium gas. It was still $1.524/litre. Good thing I only needed half a tank of gas to full.


----------



## pacanis

My Jeep has had a low tire since I bought it. And of course there's a warning display for that I have to look at all the time.
You aren't the only one who hates putting air in tires in the winter. I'm holding out until it's 60F, lol.


----------



## bakechef

With this warm/cold warm/cold pattern that we've been having it is totally confusing my tire sensors. one day it is on, the next off, then on for a week, and so on! 

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## pacanis

I'm pretty sure the other three are going to come one before I get the one aired up 
Actually, I thought I would have it into the dealer for something by now and was going to have them do it, but it's been running fine.


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> With this warm/cold warm/cold pattern that we've been having it is totally confusing my tire sensors. one day it is on, the next off, then on for a week, and so on!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


No, your tire sensors are not confused. If the pressure is right when it's warmer, it's not necessarily high enough when it gets colder. The pressure in the tires drops in the cold.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I'm pretty sure the other three are going to come one before I get the one aired up
> Actually, I thought I would have it into the dealer for something by now and was going to have them do it, but it's been running fine.


 So, you sorta want something to need the dealer.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> No, your tire sensors are not confused. If the pressure is right when it's warmer, it's not necessarily high enough when it gets colder. The pressure in the tires drops in the cold.


 
One good thing though, a little highway driving brings that pressure right back up a couple pounds 



taxlady said:


> So, you sorta want something to need the dealer.


 
Not really... but kinda 
I just figured something would have needed looed at by now. A rattle, a heated seat not working, something. I should have had them even the tires out before I drove off with it. One was 4 lbs lower than the others and it wasn't two weeks that the warning came on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I'm still working on the guest bedroom.  Another day of discovery!  6 pairs of fins, 4 snorkels, along with other miscellaneous snorkeling stuff.  We like what we're using right now for equipment, so I need to figure out what to do with all the extras.  Snorkeling isn't a common pastime up here, but Goodwill might just get it anyway.


But no bag of $100 bills. 



I'm thinking it's time I peeled those old potatoes I'm going to mash. So wrinkly and pock marked I don't want to leave the skins on.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> But no bag of $100 bills.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking it's time I peeled those old potatoes I'm going to mash. So wrinkly and pock marked I don't want to leave the skins on.


I don't leave the skins on when they are disreputable.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> No, your tire sensors are not confused. If the pressure is right when it's warmer, it's not necessarily high enough when it gets colder. The pressure in the tires drops in the cold.



You are correct. Life was easier before tire pressure monitoring. I'll just stick a piece of tape over it...


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> You are correct. Life was easier before tire pressure monitoring. I'll just stick a piece of tape over it...


I drive a 2005 Volvo. It doesn't have tire pressure monitoring. It would probably make me crazy.


----------



## Andy M.

If your tires are filled to the correct pressure, the warning lights won't come on.  They work in ranges of temps.  So if your pressure is a couple of PSI below the proper setting, then colder temps will cause enough of a pressure drop to set of the warning.  

So if you set your tire pressures correctly and your tires and valves don't leak, the warning lights will never come on.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> I collect bones.  Bones and skin and bodily fluids.  Whenever I come across some, I bag them and freeze them.
> 
> The other day I noticed they were taking over both freezers so I leapt into action this morning.  I gathered my 20-quart stockpot and cleaned all the bagged parts out of both freezers.  The pot is on the burner with parts and water.  The parts rise about 6 inches above the top of the pot.  I'm hoping things will settle down a bit when they defrost so I can add aromatics.
> 
> I'm looking forward to a big load of delicious chicken stock at the end of the day.



To update, after simmering the pot for about 5-6 hours, I removed the bones and stuff, skimmed off the fat and reduced the stock down to about 5 quarts.  Then it went outside in the grill to chill overnight.  

It was a very thickly gelled stock.  I used some of it tonight to make the tom yum goong for dinner.  The rest is in the freezer in quart bags.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, I throw all the bones, etc. from our rotisserie chickens in the freezer and you have inspired me to get them out and do the same.  I hope my stock turns out as well as yours.

I am up once again, not able to sleep.  But I am putting the time to good use.  Besides catching up here, I am doing a task I have been dreading for awhile now - finishing the final income tax for Dad's estate.  On one hand it will be good to get it done and out of the way, but on the other it is another reminder he is gone.  It is so hard to believe it will be two years on Sunday.  But he is not suffering and that is the main thing.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I drive a 2005 Volvo. It doesn't have tire pressure monitoring. It would probably make me crazy.



We found out last Saturday that our 2009 van that was sold to us on a car lot has almost bare tires.  This is in addition to falsely selling us a warranty that doesn't do anything they said it would, not telling us that there was only one key and fob and then not wanting to do anything about it, and not even doing an oil change before selling it to us.  We are going through GM Canada headquarters and another affiliated dealership to get the work done and to get the place we bought it from to pay for it.  We are looking at about $1,000 in total, including four new tires.  So the tire pressure monitoring is the least of our worries!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> We found out last Saturday that our 2009 van that was sold to us on a car lot has almost bare tires. This is in addition to falsely selling us a warranty that doesn't do anything they said it would, not telling us that there was only one key and fob and then not wanting to do anything about it, and not even doing an oil change before selling it to us. We are going through GM Canada headquarters and another affiliated dealership to get the work done and to get the place we bought it from to pay for it. We are looking at about $1,000 in total, including four new tires. So the tire pressure monitoring is the least of our worries!


I can't remember back from when I lived in BC, but don't used vehicles have to be certified before they can be re-sold? Here in Ontario, if a mechanic certifies a vehicle that isn't fit, he can loose his license.


----------



## pacanis

I started another pistol project. It involves something I've never done before and unfortunately, can't find any vids on. This project should take me a while. This morning I put some finishing touches on what I started yesterday and think I may have a handle on things before I totally destroy the gun, lol.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I started another pistol project. It involves something I've never done before and unfortunately, can't find any vids on. This project should take me a while. This morning I put some finishing touches on what I started yesterday and think I may have a handle on things before I totally destroy the gun, lol.




What kind of pistol project is it?


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> We found out last Saturday that our 2009 van that was sold to us on a car lot has almost bare tires.  This is in addition to falsely selling us a warranty that doesn't do anything they said it would, not telling us that there was only one key and fob and then not wanting to do anything about it, and not even doing an oil change before selling it to us.  We are going through GM Canada headquarters and another affiliated dealership to get the work done and to get the place we bought it from to pay for it.  We are looking at about $1,000 in total, including four new tires.  So the tire pressure monitoring is the least of our worries!


Bummer. I'm sorry you are having to deal with that. I sure hope the place that sold you the car has to pay for that work and tires.

I bought this car and the previous one from Swedish Auto. I really like them and they seem to like me. They have been doing all the maintenance and repair on my cars since 2002. I still paid to have a guy from the APA check out the car before I bought it. He has been checking used cars for me since 2002. He does an amazing job.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> What kind of pistol project is it?


 
It's another 1911. I am modding an existing one that I have and I'll blue it myself again. The new step is called melting. I am bevelling/contouring all the sharp lines. It's one of those "you can't put metal back" projects. So now that I am into it, there's no turning back.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> It's another 1911. I am modding an existing one that I have and I'll blue it myself again. The new step is called melting. I am bevelling/contouring all the sharp lines. It's one of those "you can't put metal back" projects. So now that I am into it, there's no turning back.




So you are filing/sanding/grinding?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> So you are filing/sanding/grinding?


 
I am. I just took a break. My fingers are killing me.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> I am. I just took a break. My fingers are killing me.



You are supposed to use sandpaper, not your fingers.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> So you are filing/sanding/grinding?


 
See how I'm knocking the points off and rounding the sharp edges?
I'm about 70% there in this one area. Then once I melt everything I'll strip the parkerized finish off and change from 220 grit to 400 and polish everything, as the finish is rougher than I want it. Then I'll start fitting all the parts I ordered, which will just require normal filing and sanding.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> You are supposed to use sandpaper, not your fingers.


 
That explains it.


----------



## Dawgluver

A few minutes ago, Beagle started barking like crazy in the sunroom, behavior that is usually reserved for deer, coyotes, coons and cats.  She was very insistant.  I looked out, and saw the biggest opossum waddling out from the shrubbery around the foundation, heading into the timber.  I've seen possums as roadkill, but never a live one in the wild before.  By the time I got my phone out and took some really crappy pictures, it was too far into the woods.


----------



## roadfix

Slow day at work due to the rain so I started preparing to file my partnership return, juggling a few numbers around on the worksheets to see what looks good and what doesn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> That explains it.



I've had rough, chapped hands before, but...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Slow day at work due to the rain so I started preparing to file my partnership return, juggling a few numbers around on the worksheets to see what looks good and what doesn't.



I do ours three times, separate and joint...whatever gets us the most back...


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do ours three times, separate and joint...whatever gets us the most back...


I do that too when filing our personal returns using Turbotax.  I can change any variable and see the differences before I submit.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> See how I'm knocking the points off and rounding the sharp edges?
> I'm about 70% there in this one area. Then once I melt everything I'll strip the parkerized finish off and change from 220 grit to 400 and polish everything, as the finish is rougher than I want it. Then I'll start fitting all the parts I ordered, which will just require normal filing and sanding.


Looks very good, Pac.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> A few minutes ago, Beagle started barking like crazy in the sunroom, behavior that is usually reserved for deer, coyotes, coons and cats.  She was very insistant.  I looked out, and saw the biggest opossum waddling out from the shrubbery around the foundation, heading into the timber.  I've seen possums as roadkill, but never a live one in the wild before.  By the time I got my phone out and took some really crappy pictures, it was too far into the woods.


Look out for holes in your yard when you walk around. We had a possum digging in our lawn in our first house, but didn't know it was coming around until one of us twisted an ankle a bit. Got a good look at that critter when the animal control office came and picked up his cage and the possum. They ain't purty.  Relocated! Never saw him or his family/friends again.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Laurie. It looks even better now. At least to me, lol.
I was really hoping to get my parts in today, but oh well. It's going to be a long weekend. They were coming UPS...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Look out for holes in your yard when you walk around. We had a possum digging in our lawn in our first house, but didn't know it was coming around until one of us twisted an ankle a bit. Got a good look at that critter when the animal control office came and picked up his cage and the possum. They ain't purty.  Relocated! Never saw him or his family/friends again.



Thanks, CG.  Right now, the ground's frozen solid, so I don't think it could dig much.  And it would have to compete with all the moles and ground squirrels as to hole-digging during warm weather.  We're surrounded by timber on 3 sides so we're never without critters of all kinds.  It was just so cool to see a live one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They're definitely ugly and cute at the same time!


----------



## Dawgluver

This guy would have given 23 lb Beagle a run for her money, though Beagle was up for the task.  Might have been a pregnant female.


----------



## LPBeier

I just watched the first three episodes of Downton Abbey Season 4.  TB got it for me for Valentine's Day and this is the first chance I have had to watch.  It's nice to be back at the Abbey! 

I'm also getting some laundry done and about to make a gluten free zucchini loaf as it is something I can eat and not have problems.  I am feeling so much better in many ways, but can't get my strength back or fight the anemia when I can't eat much.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow! Nobody doing anything? 

I am working on our income tax, and the final one for my Dad which is bittersweet as it will be good to get it done but tomorrow is the second anniversary since his passing. My sister and I are meeting this week to sign the cheque and close the estate account. We are going for lunch at s little Chinese restaurant we used to go to with Dad.

Later I am going to watch some more Downtown Abbey


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm watching _Pale Rider_ on AMC and wondering what to do next besides play on DC.


----------



## CWS4322

I've bathed the little dog (had too--his bum was filthy) then I let the the Roomba zoom around while I showered. Now I'm about to follow a friend to the garage so she can drop off her car. On the way back, I'm making a quick stop at the grocery store for a couple of things. Later another friend (who happens to be a hair colorist) is coming for pork roast dinner with all the trimmings. Before we dine, she's going to put PURPLE highlights in my hair. I can hardly wait. Since everything I wear is typically purple, I figured my hair should match my wardrobe...yes, I love PURPLE.

Thought I'd move the envelope just a tad more

http://www.barbados.org/poetry/wheniam.htm


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Wow! Nobody doing anything?
> 
> I am working on our income tax, and the final one for my Dad which is bittersweet as it will be good to get it done but tomorrow is the second anniversary since his passing. My sister and I are meeting this week to sign the cheque and close the estate account. We are going for lunch at s little Chinese restaurant we used to go to with Dad.
> 
> Later I am going to watch some more Downtown Abbey


Are you doing the income tax returns with software? Online?


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Are you doing the income tax returns with software? Online?


I do them by hand (because I enjoy it) then use Turbo Tax to verify and efile.


----------



## pacanis

I'm doing something! I was just too lazy to go look for this thread.

I'm watching The Abyss. Prior to that I ate a perch sandwich on French bread.
And of course fiddled more with my pistol. I'm about as far as I can go without getting my parts in. I'm also hoping Fedex didn't lose the part I had to ship off for some machine work. It hasn't moved since I shipped it Wednesday and they can't tell me why not or where it is.


----------



## Andy M.

Not much going on right now.  The usual Saturday morning stuff.  Filled SO's and my pill cases for the week, had breakfast, cleaned up around the kitchen.  

Now I'm sitting here waiting to leave for my daughter's home.  My two daughters and I, along with my grandson, are going to make the rounds of the Armenian grocery/bakery stores.  They're all located withing a mile or two about a half hour away from DD's house.  We like to pick up a bunch of goodies that are difficult or impossible to get elsewhere.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Not much going on right now.  The usual Saturday morning stuff.  Filled SO's and my pill cases for the week, had breakfast, cleaned up around the kitchen.
> 
> Now I'm sitting here waiting to leave for my daughter's home.  My two daughters and I, along with my grandson, are going to make the rounds of the Armenian grocery/bakery stores.  They're all located withing a mile or two about a half hour away from DD's house.  We like to pick up a bunch of goodies that are difficult or impossible to get elsewhere.


How's your SO's shoulder doing, Andy?  I was thinking about her this morning and said a little prayer for healing.  I know how badly shoulder injuries of any kind can be, but a break is the worst.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Not much going on right now.  The usual Saturday morning stuff.  Filled SO's and my pill cases for the week, had breakfast, cleaned up around the kitchen.
> 
> Now I'm sitting here waiting to leave for my daughter's home.  My two daughters and I, along with my grandson, are going to make the rounds of the Armenian grocery/bakery stores.  They're all located withing a mile or two about a half hour away from DD's house.  We like to pick up a bunch of goodies that are difficult or impossible to get elsewhere.


You are lucky to have those Armenian stores. There aren't any Scandinavian stores on the Island of Montreal except Ikea, and their limited selection usually has all kinds of weird additives.

I know that other Danes buy meat from Polish butchers. I don't know if the Poles use the same cuts as Danes or if they just understand them. I know there are some Polish butchers in Montreal, but that's not convenient. Your mention of Armenian stores got me looking for Polish butchers in my neighbourhood and it seems that there are some. Surprise, surprise. So, thank you Andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely nothing.  I need to start on the craft room mucking-out next.

We got some water in the basement today, not much, but enough to cause concern.  We called our guys, and they came over and inspected.  We thought it might be the water heater, but it turned out that water had backed up into the furnace from a plugged hose.  If it doesn't dry out, we're looking at a new furnace.  It's over 20 years old, so not a huge surprise.

Everything's falling apart at once!  The DirecTv receiver in the family room is officially dead (I told DTV that, but they sent me a new card to put in anyway, it didn't work) so we get a couple new receivers and installation on Tuesday as we were eligible for an upgrade.  We've been with DTV for 20 years, so they waived a bunch of fees and gave me a $15/month discount for 6 months.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> How's your SO's shoulder doing, Andy?  I was thinking about her this morning and said a little prayer for healing.  I know how badly shoulder injuries of any kind can be, but a break is the worst.





taxlady said:


> You are lucky to have those Armenian stores.
> 
> ...Your mention of Armenian stores got me looking for Polish butchers in my neighbourhood and it seems that there are some. Surprise, surprise. So, thank you Andy.




Laurie, SO's shoulder is coming along.  She says it hurts less every day.  While I was out this afternoon, she made a batch of whoopie pies and now she's hurting a little from overdoing it.

TL, I'm glad you found the butchers.  That will be a lot more convenient.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here worried sick about my daughter. She called yesterday and told me she was having some very serious pain in her abdomen. We were both thinking the same thing, but afraid to say it. She went to the doctor yesterday, couldn't find anything. So they scheduled her for a CAT scan first thing this morning. She has infected diverticulitis. Right now she is on her way to go back to the hospital for admittance. They will be giving her two bags of antibiotics and some fluids. Hopefully she will be home by tomorrow. She can't take any of her usual medicines at this time. That means the schedule for her chemo will be screwed up. And that screws up the schedule for the party bash she has planned. It is too late to cancel it and reschedule. 

I am afraid the chemo is beginning to affect her ability to ward off other side problems and her resistance. But at least our worst worries were not realized. The cancer has not spread.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm very sorry to hear about your daughter's infection. I hope they're able to get it cleared up quickly.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Andy M. said:


> Laurie, SO's shoulder is coming along.  She says it hurts less every day.  While I was out this afternoon, she made a batch of whoopie pies and now she's hurting a little from overdoing it.
> 
> TL, I'm glad you found the butchers.  That will be a lot more convenient.


Good to hear that your Mrs is doing better Andy. I don't know what a whoopie pie is but my minds visual has me laughing by butt off.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Good to hear that your Mrs is doing better Andy. I don't know what a whoopie pie is but my minds visual has me laughing by butt off.




Whoopie pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm very sorry to hear about your daughter's infection. I hope they're able to get it cleared up quickly.



Thank you GG. 

Rocket, a Whoopie is a New England thing. Two flat chocolate cakes with a cream middle.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, (((Hugs))). I hope your daughters infection clears up soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, Addie.  I hoe the infection is cleared quickly.  Hugs for you and your Daughter.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I am sitting here worried sick about my daughter. She called yesterday and told me she was having some very serious pain in her abdomen. We were both thinking the same thing, but afraid to say it. She went to the doctor yesterday, couldn't find anything. So they scheduled her for a CAT scan first thing this morning. She has infected diverticulitis. Right now she is on her way to go back to the hospital for admittance. They will be giving her two bags of antibiotics and some fluids. Hopefully she will be home by tomorrow. She can't take any of her usual medicines at this time. That means the schedule for her chemo will be screwed up. And that screws up the schedule for the party bash she has planned. It is too late to cancel it and reschedule.
> 
> I am afraid the chemo is beginning to affect her ability to ward off other side problems and her resistance. But at least our worst worries were not realized. The cancer has not spread.


Oh-dear. Positive thoughts sent your daughter's way...Big Hugs from the girls (although, I don't know if they've mastered hugs...they send them anyway.)


----------



## Dawgluver

Hugs for you and your daughter from Beagle and me too, Addie!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, please add my hugs and prayers for you and your daughter to the list.  I have had diverticulitis and it can be very painful.  And with all her other issues she does not need this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, sorry your daughter is having another rough patch. Hope the infection clears up and she's fine real soon. 

Also, Whoopie pies are more than a "New England thing". They managed to migrate to PA a while back. Himself's cousins love them. Every time there is a family gathering his cousin makes all varieties of Whoopie pies, not just chocolate. I don't care if they're homemade or what, I'm still not a fan.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, sorry your daughter is having another rough patch. Hope the infection clears up and she's fine real soon.
> 
> Also, Whoopie pies are more than a "New England thing". They managed to migrate to PA a while back. Himself's cousins love them. Every time there is a family gathering his cousin makes all varieties of Whoopie pies, not just chocolate. I don't care if they're homemade or what, I'm still not a fan.



Thank you all for your kind words and support. Right now I need a really good cry, but I have one of my sons here and I don't want him to see me. So I will put it off for now. We have been living with this demon for two years now and don't even have the hope that she will be even cured. So when something like this happens, your first thought is that the cancer has spread. We missed the bullet again this time. But how many times are we going to get lucky. But I am hanging in there. Thank you all so much.


----------



## cara

Addie,

thinking of you and sending a bunch of hugs over the ocean!

We wanted to go out for an full english breakfast today (it's 10am here) but it's impossible to find that here in Hannover... there is just one pub that serves an all-day-breakfast, but they open at 12.... 

so no baked beans, no hash browns, no bacon and no sausages.. will do some scrambled eggs I think, and I could have bought bacon but forgot about it..


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do ours three times, separate and joint...whatever gets us the most back...




I did that too when we worked.  One year it came out better filing separately, otherwise it was always jointly.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Whoopie pie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Those are Gobs here in PA.  When I make them I usually make vanilla batter because DH isn't crazy about chocolate.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and support. Right now I need a really good cry, but I have one of my sons here and I don't want him to see me. So I will put it off for now. We have been living with this demon for two years now and don't even have the hope that she will be even cured. So when something like this happens, your first thought is that the cancer has spread. We missed the bullet again this time. But how many times are we going to get lucky. But I am hanging in there. Thank you all so much.



 Addie, love and hugs to you and your daughter.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am annoyed with my small chest freezer.  I saw Ina Garten's recipe for baked shrimp cocktail, and I just KNOW I have some frozen shrimp in there somewhere.  I hauled a bunch of stuff out of the freezer and put it in a big cooler, and could not find any shrimp.  I didn't reach the bottom of the freezer as my (gloved) hands got very cold.  Then had to repack everything so the lid would shut.  It may be time to get an upright freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I want to just dump mine out over a dumpster and start over.  I have no clue what is in the bottom...


----------



## Dawgluver

Now there's an idea....


----------



## LPBeier

I am watching curling...the Canadian Mens' Championship (The Brier).

Today is the second anniversary of my Dad's passing.  And we would be sitting in his room watching curling if he were here today.  I still love the sport on my own, but it is specially good today.  I am not sad - I miss him lots, but I know he is not suffering and in a better place.  The last few years were not kind to him and it is a comfort to know he is whole again and with my Mom and now my "Mom".


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> I am annoyed with my small chest freezer.  I saw Ina Garten's recipe for baked shrimp cocktail, and I just KNOW I have some frozen shrimp in there somewhere.  I hauled a bunch of stuff out of the freezer and put it in a big cooler, and could not find any shrimp.  I didn't reach the bottom of the freezer as my (gloved) hands got very cold.  Then had to repack everything so the lid would shut.  It may be time to get an upright freezer.



This is why I opted for an upright freezer.


----------



## CarolPa

My small freezer is an upright.  You have to bend over to get anything out of it.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> My small freezer is an upright.  You have to bend over to get anything out of it.


Is it short?


----------



## Andy M.

Updating SO's TomTom.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching the Academy Awards.  Had to watch Amazing Race first, so I missed the start.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Watching the Academy Awards. Had to watch Amazing Race first, so I missed the start.


 
Shrek and Princess Fiona were on!   Wow, PF, why didn't tell us you were going to be on the Academy Awards!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It was supposed to be a surprise!


----------



## LPBeier

It was! You looked great by the way!


----------



## Dawgluver

Loved your dress!  Who were you wearing?


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Loved your dress! Who were you wearing?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Those are Gobs here in PA.....


That must be in western PA. Himself's cousins are all in the Allentown area on the east end and they're still whoopie pies there. Don't recall ever seeing them in OH, but they might be in the Youngstown area?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> It was! You looked great by the way!





Dawgluver said:


> Loved your dress!  Who were you wearing?



It was my own design.  I wanted to do it in burlap, but my publicist nixed that idea.


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> Is it short?




Yes, it's about waist high.  When we first got married our refrigerator was really small.  The freezer didn't even have a separate door...it was just a small freezer inside the refrigerator.  Finally, we had to get this little freezer because if you bought meat, you couldn't buy ice cream, or vice versa.  I had a choice between an upright or a chest and since I'm short I didn't want to be digging down into a chest freezer.


----------



## pacanis

Today I'm going to set up my trail camera. I've had some kind of humgungous sized cat prowling through here about every night. There's one spot where he crosses the creek I think will work.
I could call NatGeo, but I know they are busy tracking the swamp creature.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You sure it's not a Chupracabra?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You sure it's not a Chupracabra?


 
*Pretty* sure... Those are goat tracks, right?
It's been hard for me to find a good set of tracks with the snow being so powdery, but they are definitely cat tracks. I'm thinking the body must be 3 ft long from it's stride.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope you get a good picture and don't let the dogs outside over night.  If it's a lion, be careful, they like to stalk and they are coming closer to civilization to find food.


----------



## LPBeier

Certain areas here have had cougar sightings.  We don't live close enough to the mountains, thankfully but a lot of the communities that do have been on watch.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> *Pretty* sure... Those are goat tracks, right?
> It's been hard for me to find a good set of tracks with the snow being so powdery, but they are definitely cat tracks. I'm thinking the body must be 3 ft long from it's stride.


I think chupacabras leave dog-like tracks. They "suck goats".

And here I thought my friends had invented the name. I have some friends who write and put on a play for their birthdays. It's a bunch of Capricorns and the plays often have a goat theme or a goat in the play. They call the party "Capricornicopia". They have been doing it for 10 years.


----------



## pacanis

I know a few people around the area who swear they saw a panther/mountain lion type cat recently. And one of them knows his outdoors, so I don't think he''s embellishing.
These tracks actually went across the street and through the vineyards this time. Usually I lose it in the road because it travels the road, too. It looks like it covers ground. Moreso that the occasional feral cat that suddenly starts hanging around.

Off to read up on Chupacabras...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

We have cougars, lynx and bobcats in our area but it's a rare event to actually see one. I'm sure you must have them too. This winter has been particularily hard so maybe they are getting closer to humans looking for food.


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> We have cougars, lynx and bobcats in our area but it's a rare event to actually see one. I'm sure you must have them too. This winter has been particularily hard so maybe they are getting closer to humans looking for food.


 
We don't have them according to the Fish and Wildlife people.
But when they finally came out to look at some tracks at a friend's son's house they said it sure looked like cougar tracks to them 
So who knows? 

Maybe I'll get a pic of bigfoot instead.
Like a partially obscurred image that may or may not be a swinging, hairy arm at the elbow


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> We don't have them according to the Fish and Wildlife people.
> But when they finally came out to look at some tracks at a friend's son's house they said it sure looked like cougar tracks to them
> So who knows?
> 
> Maybe I'll get a pic of bigfoot instead.
> Like a partially obscurred image that may or may not be a swinging, hairy arm at the elbow




If it's Bigfoot, he may take your camera and take some 'selfies' for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> We don't have them according to the Fish and Wildlife people.
> But when they finally came out to look at some tracks at a friend's son's house they said it sure looked like cougar tracks to them
> So who knows?
> 
> Maybe I'll get a pic of bigfoot instead.
> Like a partially obscurred image that may or may not be a swinging, hairy arm at the elbow



We weren't supposed to have cougars and bobcats in Iowa, either, but we do.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> If it's Bigfoot, he may take your camera and take some 'selfies' for you.


 
Something tells me that a lot of the bigfoot images we see *are* selfies


----------



## cara

wanted to go out with some friends, but now we cancelled it because of some coordination problems..
now I have to search for something to eat...


----------



## pacanis

cara said:


> wanted to go out with some friends, but now we cancelled it because of some coordination problems..
> now I have to search for something to eat...


 
I hope everyone's equilibrium returns soon...


----------



## cara

so do I


----------



## pacanis

I got the trail camera set up. It's in a great area on a nice solid tree. Something that I'm not used to having out back. Anything that crosses the creek there should trigger it.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I got the trail camera set up. It's in a great area on a nice solid tree. Something that I'm not used to having out back. Anything that crosses the creek there should trigger it.


Good luck in solving your mystery. I'm very curious.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. I'm curious, too.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I'm curious, too.



Me too.

I cleaned off the dining room table that for months held all the pictures, framed and otherwise, brought home from Mom's house.  I found a couple of empty plastic bins and put the pics in them.  All are now conveniently shoved under the bed in the guest room.  Out of sight.... But I can finally see the table.

And after laundry, I am no Martha Stewart when it comes to folding fitted sheets.  My method is, roll, roll, roll, crumple, crumple, smush, and shove into the linen closet.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Today I cleaned out my spice and measuring cups cabinet. I found some spices in the back that expired in 2010.. I put all of the baking spices on one side and the cooking ones on the other. I put them in alphabetical order. I also got rid of(I will give them to Good Will) a lot of measuring cups I have been collecting. So glad that is done.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> Today I cleaned out my spice and measuring cups cabinet. I found some spices in the back that expired in 2010.. I put all of the baking spices on one side and the cooking ones on the other. I put them in alphabetical order. I also got rid of(I will give them to Good Will) a lot of measuring cups I have been collecting. So glad that is done.



  2010 doesn't seem that long ago to me, wasn't that just last year?  My crushed red pepper flakes are from 2007, and still have plenty of heat!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> 2010 doesn't seem that long ago to me, wasn't that just last year?  My crushed red pepper flakes are from 2007, and still have plenty of heat!



Thats funny you should say that , one of them was red pepper flakes. I had another new one so I tossed the older one out. How long do you keep spices after the expiration date? How can you tell if they are still fresh?


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> Thats funny you should say that , one of them was red pepper flakes. I had another new one so I tossed the older one out. How long do you keep spices after the expiration date? How can you tell if they are still fresh?



I just smell and taste.  Stuff like whole nutmegs, coriander seed, and fennel seed seem to last forever.  Whole cloves and star anise seem to do well too.  We had the pepper flakes on a pizza recently, still plenty potent.  

They don't really expire, they just might lose potency.


----------



## Somebunny

Shooing 3 deer out of the yard.  They were eating the hedge.  stinkers!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> I got the trail camera set up. It's in a great area on a nice solid tree. Something that I'm not used to having out back. Anything that crosses the creek there should trigger it.


Maybe this is what you'll see?






I'm putting off cleaning up the cooking stuff from supper. But first I have a date...with Rick. Rick Castle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I got the trail camera set up. It's in a great area on a nice solid tree. Something that I'm not used to having out back. Anything that crosses the creek there should trigger it.



Cool!  I can't wait to see who you have out back.  Lions will hide, but not because they are afraid of you.

A couple years ago we had a lion attack the last kid in line on a hiking trail in town.  The trail is in heavy woods and it was one of those dry summers when all the animals come off the mountains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe this is what you'll see?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting off cleaning up the cooking stuff from supper. But first I have a date...with Rick. Rick Castle.



Rick Castle<swoon>


----------



## LPBeier

I am excited like a little kid! I accepted an easy cake order for the end of the month. Low stress, for a great friend and other than a standing June birthday cake order, the first I have accepted in two years!

I won't take on too many, but it will be great to be a bit creative again.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Addie, love and hugs to you and your daughter.



She called me yesterday morning. She is home from the hospital and has a ton of antibiotics to take. In the meantime her chemo will continue for an additional six months. But not until after she is through with her antibiotics regimen. The tumor is still shrinking and  it is much easier to view the MRI now that all the swelling of her brain is gone. Right now she is having a low time due to the fact that she will be on the chemo for her birthday. 

I want to thank all of you so much for your support. For any family who has stood by and watch a loved one go through cancer and not be certain of the outcome, is the most difficult time they will ever face. So the support of friends and loved ones mean so much. How I have kept my sanity through all of this is still beyond me. Once again, thank you to everyone here.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I will continue to pray for your daughter and you.  I understand what you are going through as I am dealing with my sister's cancer - it is hard watching them go through it all.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe this is what you'll see?



Or maybe this!


----------



## CarolPa

Today we are going to the funeral home for the visitation for my daughters FIL.  He passed away on Saturday.

Then last night I got a call that my half-sister passed away.  Don't they say it comes in three's?  

I guess I will be spending the next several days at funeral homes.


----------



## MrsLMB

So sorry Carol  .. it's never easy and to have doubles is even rougher.  

Hang in there.


----------



## LPBeier

My condolences, Carol, to you and your family.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Today we are going to the funeral home for the visitation for my daughters FIL.  He passed away on Saturday.
> 
> Then last night I got a call that my half-sister passed away.  Don't they say it comes in three's?
> 
> I guess I will be spending the next several days at funeral homes.





Sorry for your losses, Carol.


----------



## taxlady

My condolences Carol.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, Carol.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, dear, Carol.  You have our sincerest condolences.


----------



## Katie H

Just put 8 pints of homemade chicken stock in the pressure canner and am waiting for time to be up.  This quantity of stock was particularly rich and had a deep flavor.  I'm looking forward to using it.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Today we are going to the funeral home for the visitation for my daughters FIL.  He passed away on Saturday.
> 
> Then last night I got a call that my half-sister passed away.  Don't they say it comes in three's?
> 
> I guess I will be spending the next several days at funeral homes.



CarolPa, I'm sorry for your losses. They say bad things happen in threes, but I believe that's a superstition. I certainly hope so.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Carol, you and your family are in my thoughts. Hopefully this ends with only two loved ones gone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Still working on the guest bedroom.  I managed to stuff DH's vast collection of shorts and t shirts, that were formerly the room's centerpiece and focal point, into the dresser. He also has been storing part of his massive collection of tennis shoes in there, I have no idea as to what to do with them.   I may have to start sneaking an item at a time into the Goodwill bags so he won't notice.

But it appears that we may actually be able to fit a guest in the guest room now!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Still working on the guest bedroom.  I managed to stuff DH's vast collection of shorts and t shirts, that were formerly the room's centerpiece and focal point, into the dresser. He also has been storing part of his massive collection of tennis shoes in there, I have no idea as to what to do with them.   I may have to start sneaking an item at a time into the Goodwill bags so he won't notice.
> 
> But it appears that we may actually be able to fit a guest in the guest room now!


Yay for progress!


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching Chopped. I'm going to 'fess up. I've been back in the hospital since Saturday and am looking at going home Thursday. I don't want to talk about why because it's complicated. Just know that DH is an absolute rock and has been, always, as loving and helpful as he can be. He visits twice a day and brings me good food from restaurants  

His boss' husband has serious medical issues, too, so she's very understanding about him taking time off on short notice, and with his job, he can do a lot of it on a laptop from here. I have excellent doctors and health insurance and am in a teaching hospital where I get "the academic advantage," as they say - a team of doctors in each specialty. So all in all, we're pretty fortunate. 

So, I haven't cooked much since December, really. But I continue to collect recipes and make plans and DH has started some veggie seeds for a spring garden. So that's what I'm doing.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) GG. I hope you feel better soon. I'm so pleased that your DH is taking such good care of you.


----------



## pacanis

I hope you get home when you expect to, GG. If not sooner 
The "academic advantage"... is that where a bunch of stu's get to stare at you nekkid on the operating table?


----------



## Andy M.

GG, I'm sorry you've had to deal with so much.  I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh geez, GG, come home soon!  Glad you're getting fed well, and that your DH is taking good care of you!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you so much, you all  Yes, pac, but luckily I'm not having surgery


----------



## Somebunny

GG, thinking of you, and hoping you get to go home soon.  Your DH sounds like a "peach" bless him for taking such good care of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My thoughts and best wishes, GG!


I just finished paying bills and ordering meds.  Not as fun as going out shopping...


----------



## LPBeier

GG, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs going your way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GG, get well and get home, OK? You know your DH would be just as happy to wait on you hand and foot there. Feel better quick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...But it appears that we may actually be able to fit a guest in the guest room now!


Sounds like it's only if it's a skinny guest.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I will continue to pray for your daughter and you.  I understand what you are going through as I am dealing with my sister's cancer - it is hard watching them go through it all.



Thank you LP. If only I could do this instead of her.


----------



## vitauta

arggghh!  i find myself faced with the following dilemma again:  i have a $20 item to buy from amazon.  i need it sooner rather than later.  should i pay the six bucks s&h fee, or add another $15 purchase to my order and get the s&h for free? does anyone have a practical suggestion for a generic add-on purchase?  and, which method do you think is the more frugal of the two?


----------



## pacanis

If you need it sooner rather than later, put the 15 bucks towards upgrading to overnight shipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like it's only if it's a skinny guest.



Well, so much for me showing up.  Guess I'll just bed down with Beagle.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis said:


> If you need it sooner rather than later, put the 15 bucks towards upgrading to overnight shipping.



thanks, pac, but i ain't in that big a hurry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> If you need it sooner rather than later, put the 15 bucks towards upgrading to overnight shipping.



+1 or buy two of the items if it something that you often need.


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> arggghh!  i find myself faced with the following dilemma again:  i have a $20 item to buy from amazon.  i need it sooner rather than later.  should i pay the six bucks s&h fee, or add another $15 purchase to my order and get the s&h for free? does anyone have a practical suggestion for a generic add-on purchase?  and, which method do you think is the more frugal of the two?



Buy a kitchen gadget.  Something you've thought would be good to have but was a little extravagant.  Now you can justify it.  

How about a Silpat, spice/coffee grinder, mini FP, coffee, duck fat, truffles, etc.


----------



## Andy M.

Pacanis, any luck with the trail camera???


----------



## CarolPa

Thank you friends, for the kind comments.  My niece and nephew had most of the arrangements preplanned.  The funeral is on Friday.

When I shop on Amazon I put things on my Wish List as I see them.  Then when I do find something I'd like to have right away I look through my Wish List and add some of the smaller items to get up to $35.  I really try to avoid paying shipping.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks again for your good wishes 

vit, I read an article recently about buying staples regularly from Amazon, like paper towels, toilet paper, etc. Or maybe you could stock up on staples like canned tomatoes, chicken broth, etc. They have become almost like a membership store with more variety.


----------



## pacanis

Oh yeah, a kitchen gadget.
I've been meaning to pick up a mellon baller. I can't remember what it is I make that I wanted one for... I know I've made it a few times... I'm sure whatever it is I'll be wishing I had a mellon baller again.

No new tracks through there, Andy, so I haven't checked the camera.

And you don't even want to see my wish list at Amazon, lol.
Mostly stuff I don't really need. I'm glad it's in my wish list rather than me buying it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Thank you friends, for the kind comments.  My niece and nephew had most of the arrangements preplanned.  The funeral is on Friday.
> 
> *When I shop on Amazon I put things on my Wish List as I see them.  Then when I do find something I'd like to have right away I look through my Wish List and add some of the smaller items to get up to $35.  I really try to avoid paying shipping.*



Excellent idea, Thanks Carol!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks again for your good wishes
> 
> vit, I read an article recently about buying staples regularly from Amazon, like paper towels, toilet paper, etc. Or maybe you could stock up on staples like canned tomatoes, chicken broth, etc. They have become almost like a membership store with more variety.




Shampoo, dish soap...my mind is boggling.  Thank you ladies for turning on my logic brain today.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Oh yeah, a kitchen gadget.
> I've been meaning to pick up a mellon baller. I can't remember what it is I make that I wanted one for... I know I've made it a few times... I'm sure whatever it is I'll be wishing I had a mellon baller again.
> 
> No new tracks through there, Andy, so I haven't checked the camera.
> 
> And you don't even want to see my wish list at Amazon, lol.
> Mostly stuff I don't really need. I'm glad it's in my wish list rather than me buying it.



Well, my wish list is things I would like to have but don't want to pay the shipping to get it.  I don't NEED them.  I WANT them.  For example, someone here mentioned Silpat.  I didn't know what it was, so I googled it and now it's on my wishlist.  I don't need it right away, so I will add it when I see something I want right now.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks again for your good wishes
> 
> vit, I read an article recently about buying staples regularly from Amazon, like paper towels, toilet paper, etc. Or maybe you could stock up on staples like canned tomatoes, chicken broth, etc. They have become almost like a membership store with more variety.




Sorry to hear you were hospitalized, GG.  Hope you're feeling better.

Your post reminded me I've been wanting to try Kelp Noodles but can't find them in the local stores.  I can add them to my Amazon wish list!


----------



## taxlady

I have several Amazon wish lists. I have one at Lee Valley Tools. I used it recently when they had a free shipping event.


----------



## Addie

Over the years I have kept a wish list on my fridge. Every time one of the kids would come over they would look at it and come present time, would compare notes with the other kids and decide who would get what. Sometimes, I would pick something off the list to fill out an Amazon order so that I wouldn't pay shipping. I would then cross it off the list. The list has been ever evolving. I would put the item # with the item so that the kids would know exactly what I wanted. This list has saved many a disappointment and frustration.


----------



## vitauta

thanks guys, for coming up with s bunch of neat ideas to help round out my amazon order.  small kitchen gadgets, *want, not need* items, gourmet and stock items, are all practical ideas and/or appealing ones, to ensure a satisfying shopping experience.  after all, shopping is ever much more fun when you are pleased with your purchase, instead of feeling bummed about the money you just spent.....   .


----------



## Zhizara

I'm still taking care of my motherlode of food.  I'm almost done.  

Food has been cooked, frozen, and dinner tonght is set up.  

i froze the last of the picnic pork and used to bones to cook a pot of baby lima beans.

I cut up the loaf of french bread and set half of it up to make pizza for dinner.

I think I'm done!


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> thanks guys, for coming up with s bunch of neat ideas to help round out my amazon order...




We're always glad to help others spend their money.


----------



## pacanis

vitauta said:


> thanks guys, for coming up with s bunch of neat ideas to help round out my amazon order. small kitchen gadgets, *want, not need* items, gourmet and stock items, are all practical ideas and/or appealing ones, to ensure a satisfying shopping experience. after all, shopping is ever much more fun when you are pleased with your purchase, instead of feeling bummed about the money you just spent..... .


 
Well I'll have to find something else to add to my Amazon order just to get the item I want 
I just stumbled into what they call an "add on" item. I've never seen this before. It's apparently an item they have... and it ships free with Prime... but you need to have $25 worth of other "qualifying" items in your cart to get the add on item. Otherwise they keep the item for your next order, provided you have $25 worth of qualifying stuff in that order.
And the only stinkin' item I even want is that $3.79 item! What the heck is this now? Why can't they just ship it with the other $15.93 items in my cart?
I wish I could remember what I wanted that mellon baller for... I'd add one in with my order.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Well I'll have to find something else to add to my Amazon order just to get the item I want
> I just stumbled into what they call an "add on" item. I've never seen this before. It's apparently an item they have... and it ships free with Prime... but you need to have $25 worth of other "qualifying" items in your cart to get the add on item. Otherwise they keep the item for your next order, provided you have $25 worth of qualifying stuff in that order.
> And the only stinkin' item I even want is that $3.79 item! What the heck is this now? Why can't they just ship it with the other $15.93 items in my cart?
> I wish I could remember what I wanted that mellon baller for... I'd add one in with my order.



I went to order some WineAway, which was an add-on.  Fine, when I ordered a total of 5 bottles of WineAway, it totaled more than $25, so was no longer considered an "add-on".  I didn't have to order anything else.


----------



## pacanis

When did they start this, Dawg?


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> Well I'll have to find something else to add to my Amazon order just to get the item I want
> I just stumbled into what they call an "add on" item. I've never seen this before. It's apparently an item they have... and it ships free with Prime... but you need to have $25 worth of other "qualifying" items in your cart to get the add on item. Otherwise they keep the item for your next order, provided you have $25 worth of qualifying stuff in that order.
> And the only stinkin' item I even want is that $3.79 item! What the heck is this now? Why can't they just ship it with the other $15.93 items in my cart?
> I wish I could remember what I wanted that mellon baller for... I'd add one in with my order.




I ordered an add-on item once.  These are things that are not cost effective to ship by themselves with shipping charges. Is it something you can't find anywhere else?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> When did they start this, Dawg?



I recall seeing it last year.  Strangely, I've ordered single items for under $5 that shipped free through Prime, and they weren't considered add-ons.


----------



## vitauta

CarolPa said:


> Thank you friends, for the kind comments.  My niece and nephew had most of the arrangements preplanned.  The funeral is on Friday.
> 
> When I shop on Amazon I put things on my Wish List as I see them.  Then when I do find something I'd like to have right away I look through my Wish List and add some of the smaller items to get up to $35.  I really try to avoid paying shipping.





pacanis said:


> Well I'll have to find something else to add to my Amazon order just to get the item I want
> I just stumbled into what they call an "add on" item. I've never seen this before. It's apparently an item they have... and it ships free with Prime... but you need to have $25 worth of other "qualifying" items in your cart to get the add on item. Otherwise they keep the item for your next order, provided you have $25 worth of qualifying stuff in that order.
> And the only stinkin' item I even want is that $3.79 item! What the heck is this now? Why can't they just ship it with the other $15.93 items in my cart?
> I wish I could remember what I wanted that mellon baller for... I'd add one in with my order.



meatballs? dumplings? cookies? pumpkins? avocados/tomatoes?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> We're always glad to help others spend their money.



That's the truth!!!


----------



## pacanis

hmmm, meatballs... maybe, Vit. Maybe small uniform meatballs. Even using a spoon to scoop with they seem to grow in size.

A year for add on items? I'm surprised I haven't run into one before.
And I can't find one locally. It's a special bit for a Dremel tool. The local Ace has a great selection, but not every one they make. And of course it's about half the price at Amazon.

I just can't believe I haven't run into one before.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I ran into an ad-on item when I finally found the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser Handles, I got them and two refills each, I was still $4 short of the $35 free shipping, it popped up an ad-on suggestion for a tub o'Regular Mr Clean Magic Erasers that covered that and I got my free shipping.  It also offered me coupons on two items.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I ran into an ad-on item when I finally found the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser Handles, I got them and two refills each, I was still $4 short of the $35 free shipping, it popped up an ad-on suggestion for a tub o'Regular Mr Clean Magic Erasers that covered that and I got my free shipping.  It also offered me coupons on two items.



You can never have too many magic erasers!


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> meatballs? dumplings? cookies? pumpkins? avocados/tomatoes?



Or maybe even "Melon Balls!"


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Well I'll have to find something else to add to my Amazon order just to get the item I want
> I just stumbled into what they call an "add on" item. I've never seen this before. It's apparently an item they have... and it ships free with Prime... but you need to have $25 worth of other "qualifying" items in your cart to get the add on item. Otherwise they keep the item for your next order, provided you have $25 worth of qualifying stuff in that order.
> And the only stinkin' item I even want is that $3.79 item! What the heck is this now? Why can't they just ship it with the other $15.93 items in my cart?
> *I wish I could remember what I wanted that mellon baller for... I'd add one in with my order.*


I did an advanced search and found this: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/hush-puppies-question-76098.html#post1072331

Was that what you were thinking of?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Need a small disher for that: Vollrath Jacob's Pride 47147 #40 Lavender Disher - .75 oz.

Need something with quick release to put into hot oil for frying.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sitting in our family room, enjoying the nice fire Himself built in our fireplace...and thinking how grateful I am that the house didn't burn down earlier! Himself has a habit of tossing logs into the fireplace to keep the fire going. Well, they don't always land right and are a bit unstable where they sit. A log tried to make a leap for freedom from the firebox, crashing through the screen and landing on the little rug that protects used to protect the tile hearth. Meanwhile, a large enough ember landed on the carpeting and left its mark - literally. A nice, nearly dime sized burn mark in the carpet. *sigh* At least the house didn't burn down. But my little rug in front of the fireplace is now face down in the snow down the steps from our front porch! Plus, I have to figure out how to hide this mark in the carpeting because I don't want to have to replace the entire room's worth when the house finally goes up for sale.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks for looking, Linda. That wasn't it.
I'm thinking more that it might have been small meatballs. I've made Kayelle's Lemony Lamb Balls with Asparagus a few times and I'll bet I wanted to try a baller for that.


----------



## Mad Cook

*More a case of What I Did*

I belong to the local Ladies Luncheon Club -( sounds a lot posher than it really  is! ) It meets 4 times a year and has lunch and a speaker. Speakers (and food) tend to be variable but last Mondays was really good. Her talk with slides was entitled "The Lady Policeman" She was a retired policewoman who was the first woman to join the mounted division in the NW of England in the 1970s. It was one of the best speakers we've had in a long time for both content and delivery.

 This is her:-
Cop Karen quits saddle after 28 years - Manchester Evening News

Incidentally, she told us that when she was due to retire she was worried about who would get her horse, Solomon, (the one in the picture)when she finished. 4 days before her finish date she went into work and was told that Solomon had been taken ill overnight and had had to be put down. A-hh!


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> Watching Chopped. I'm going to 'fess up. I've been back in the hospital since Saturday and am looking at going home Thursday. I don't want to talk about why because it's complicated. Just know that DH is an absolute rock and has been, always, as loving and helpful as he can be. He visits twice a day and brings me good food from restaurants
> 
> His boss' husband has serious medical issues, too, so she's very understanding about him taking time off on short notice, and with his job, he can do a lot of it on a laptop from here. I have excellent doctors and health insurance and am in a teaching hospital where I get "the academic advantage," as they say - a team of doctors in each specialty. So all in all, we're pretty fortunate.
> 
> So, I haven't cooked much since December, really. But I continue to collect recipes and make plans and DH has started some veggie seeds for a spring garden. So that's what I'm doing.


Hope you're feeling better soon, GG


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sitting in our family room, enjoying the nice fire Himself built in our fireplace...and thinking how grateful I am that the house didn't burn down earlier! Himself has a habit of tossing logs into the fireplace to keep the fire going. Well, they don't always land right and are a bit unstable where they sit. A log tried to make a leap for freedom from the firebox, crashing through the screen and landing on the little rug that protects used to protect the tile hearth. Meanwhile, a large enough ember landed on the carpeting and left its mark - literally. A nice, nearly dime sized burn mark in the carpet. *sigh* At least the house didn't burn down. But my little rug in front of the fireplace is now face down in the snow down the steps from our front porch! Plus, I have to figure out how to hide this mark in the carpeting because I don't want to have to replace the entire room's worth when the house finally goes up for sale.



Did you happen to put carpet in a closet or alcove?  If you did, you can pull up that carpet, lay tile or laminate flooring in that spot and use the chunk of carpet for repairs. 

I will be doing that when we move out of this apartment.  The cats have dug up the carpet around the door ways into the bathroom and bedrooms. Or, I may just laminate the hallway.  They are regularly on sale at Costco.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I belong to the local Ladies Luncheon Club -( sounds a lot posher than it really  is! ) It meets 4 times a year and has lunch and a speaker. Speakers (and food) tend to be variable but last Mondays was really good. Her talk with slides was entitled "The Lady Policeman" She was a retired policewoman who was the first woman to join the mounted division in the NW of England in the 1970s. It was one of the best speakers we've had in a long time for both content and delivery.
> 
> This is her:-
> Cop Karen quits saddle after 28 years - Manchester Evening News
> 
> Incidentally, she told us that when she was due to retire she was worried about who would get her horse, Solomon, (the one in the picture)when she finished. 4 days before her finish date she went into work and was told that Solomon had been taken ill overnight and had had to be put down. A-hh!



Neato, about the lady cop.


----------



## CarolPa

When we were selling our other house, it had indoor/outdoor carpet in the kitchen.  One day the dog found a little thread sticking up and we ended up with a hole 4 inch in diameter by the time she was finished with it.  DH had installed the carpet himself and had a piece in the attic, but it was brand spanking clean and new as compared to the carpet in the room that was dull and a bit dingy.  He cut out a piece and put it in, then we made sure to walk over it with out dirty shoes to dirty it up!  LOL  The house was somewhat of a fixer-upper, so it didn't make a big difference.  Even when we had our carpet in this house professionally installed, we kept the piece they cut out in case we needed to make a repair.  We never had to.  

CG, depending on where the burn mark is, as a last resort, could you replace the tile hearth and extend it out a little further?


----------



## Andy M.

Sometimes a burn in the carpet just effects the tops of the tufts.  A little snipping with scissors to trim of the burned tops of the fibers could do the trick.


----------



## LPBeier

We have several pieces of carpet in our spare bathtub (our extra storage room) and use a few throughout the house. We switch them around every once in awhile so they are all evenly worn. This may all be moot because we are thinking of ripping it all out in favour or hardwood and in floor heating.  Our cement floors are great in the summer but make it hard to heat the place in winter.

I am about to do some gluten free baking - banana bread, zucchini bread, blueberry muffins and cranberry muffins. I do a lot at once because I have to scrub the kitchen down and remove anything that might give off cross-contamination.  Even though we don't do a lot od wheat around here, my catering and special diets background makes be really careful. We don't need any more sickness around here!


----------



## pacanis

I just finished lunch, a pork chop and some pasta.
I _should_ go to the grocery store. I need gas (Giant Eagle discount) and groceries. And I know tomorrow they will be more crowded. Especially with a break in the weather. Not to mention the $4.xx/lb crab legs... But did I mention I just had a pork chop and pasta for lunch? And the sun feels so nice coming through the windows... I think I'll just sit here a while...


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just finished lunch, a pork chop and some pasta.
> I _should_ go to the grocery store. I need gas (Giant Eagle discount) and groceries. And I know tomorrow they will be more crowded. Especially with a break in the weather. Not to mention the $4.xx/lb crab legs... But did I mention I just had a pork chop and pasta for lunch? And the sun feels so nice coming through the windows... I think I'll just sit here a while...



Go ahead and sit for a while.  We'll wake you in a little while.


----------



## SomaW

I just heated up the beef pot roast, some leftover roast potatoes with it.....fried some onion, green and red peppers, added this to steamed kale.

<burp> Excuse me!

Supposed to go to town too, for some shopping but the zzzzz's are about to descend upon me. Talk to ya later!


----------



## Dawgluver

I just ordered a couple of travel shelves from Amazon.  Our favorite hotel in Mexico doesn't have drawers, so we have to stack all our clothes on a couple of shelves in the closet, and it becomes quite a mess trying to find stuff.  These hang and are very light.  I'd been thinking about how to make/build something like these, now I don't have to!

http://t.brookstone.com/shelves-to-go-packable-travel-shelves#tabs


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I just ordered a couple of travel shelves from Amazon.  Our favorite hotel in Mexico doesn't have drawers, so we have to stack all our clothes on a couple of shelves in the closet, and it becomes quite a mess trying to find stuff.  These hang and are very light.  I'd been thinking about how to make/build something like these, now I don't have to!
> 
> http://t.brookstone.com/shelves-to-go-packable-travel-shelves#tabs


Let us know how well they work. I like that you can load them and then stick them in the suitcase.


----------



## CWS4322

Keeping busy so I don't fret about going back for more testing re: mammogram on Monday. Radiologist didn't like s/thing on one side...time of ultrasound and other tests. Good news is I'll get the results at the end of the 1.5 hour appointment and not have to wait. You know s/thing is not good when the imaging place leaves you two messages in one day. I was told to expect a letter in a week-10 days. I didn't expect two calls the next day.


----------



## LPBeier

Loaves are in the oven and smelling delightful. However Monkey lived up to her name and jumped up on the counter (not allowed), knocking over the fresh batch of gluten free muffin mix I just made (divides into 12 dozen) all over the counters, floor and herself. 

now to add the time to clean up and make another batch to the time and cost of the first. Oh yeah, and I have to console Violet for me yelling at Monkey.

At least my fur kids keep life interesting.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Keeping busy so I don't fret about going back for more testing re: mammogram on Monday. Radiologist didn't like s/thing on one side...time of ultrasound and other tests. Good news is I'll get the results at the end of the 1.5 hour appointment and not have to wait. You know s/thing is not good when the imaging place leaves you two messages in one day. I was told to expect a letter in a week-10 days. I didn't expect two calls the next day.


CWS, hugs and prayers going your way.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> CWS, hugs and prayers going your way.



Ditto.  Hope all goes well!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Keeping busy so I don't fret about going back for more testing re: mammogram on Monday. Radiologist didn't like s/thing on one side...time of ultrasound and other tests. Good news is I'll get the results at the end of the 1.5 hour appointment and not have to wait. You know s/thing is not good when the imaging place leaves you two messages in one day. I was told to expect a letter in a week-10 days. I didn't expect two calls the next day.


Healthy vibes going your direction. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS, sending more good vibes your way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Keeping busy so I don't fret about going back for more testing re: mammogram on Monday. Radiologist didn't like s/thing on one side...time of ultrasound and other tests. Good news is I'll get the results at the end of the 1.5 hour appointment and not have to wait. You know s/thing is not good when the imaging place leaves you two messages in one day. I was told to expect a letter in a week-10 days. I didn't expect two calls the next day.



You can e-mail me if you want.


----------



## Dawgluver

For you, CWS:


----------



## Somebunny

Thinking about you CWS.  Good thoughts for good news. Take care.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Ditto.  Hope all goes well!



One for you.   Ditto here. Will keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> Keeping busy so I don't fret about going back for more testing re: mammogram on Monday. Radiologist didn't like s/thing on one side...


My thoughts and prayers are for you to have a good recall visit. A few years back I was expecting the same "everything's OK" letter I would get after my annual mammo. You know exactly how frightened I was when I was told I needed to schedule a follow-up mammo because of issues. Turned out the hospital had gotten a new doctor to read and interpret the images and she was tagging everything for a recall, or at least more-so than the previous doc. Everything was clean and I've not had any problems with my subsequent mammos. Hope you have the kind of experience on Monday. (hugs)


----------



## CatPat

You're in my thoughts, CWS.

I'm trying to not think about Romania and Ukraine.

Uck! I'm to my bed with my Bible.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> My thoughts and prayers are for you to have a good recall visit. A few years back I was expecting the same "everything's OK" letter I would get after my annual mammo. You know exactly how frightened I was when I was told I needed to schedule a follow-up mammo because of issues. Turned out the hospital had gotten a new doctor to read and interpret the images and she was tagging everything for a recall, or at least more-so than the previous doc. Everything was clean and I've not had any problems with my subsequent mammos. Hope you have the kind of experience on Monday. (hugs)




I went through that several years back.  Multiple mammos, and even a biopsy.  It was a fibroid, but enough to keep me upset for a while.  Praying that you receive good news.


----------



## CarolPa

I am getting ready to go to my sister's funeral.  Yesterday, I reconnected with a lot of relatives I haven't seen in years.  Ours is one of those families that only gets together at weddings and funerals.  After all the visitors were gone, the family gathered in one room and had a great gab session.  Now we need to keep that connection going as there aren't many of us left.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting in the sunroom watching the birds outside. Himself tossed a bunch of peanuts in their shells out onto the snow. First the annoying and pushy blue jays came and got theirs and left. Now I'm watching the kinder, gentler tufted titmice hop around until they find the perfect peanut before taking off. They're a lot smaller so they have to make sure the peanut isn't too big for them to fly away with!


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I am getting ready to go to my sister's funeral.  Yesterday, I reconnected with a lot of relatives I haven't seen in years.  Ours is one of those families that only gets together at weddings and funerals.  After all the visitors were gone, the family gathered in one room and had a great gab session.  Now we need to keep that connection going as there aren't many of us left.



So sorry about your sister, Carol.  My family (now what's left of us) always has had a blast at our family funerals.  The local bassett hound had to run in to the funeral home to greet my grandma's mourners.  Getting together with the cousins when Dad died was a scream.  My sibs and I were making constant jokes this past summer as we (meaning I, sibs didn't want to touch the ashes) sprinkled Mom at various places around her beloved Lake of the Woods.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> For you, CWS:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 20880


+1 Thanks everyone. I am in "frenzy" mode. Cleaning cupboards, washing floors, etc. In other words, keeping busy and not letting my mind go to the dark side.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Well, the clocks are changed!

I may get to stay up until 10:00 tonight!


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sitting in the sunroom watching the birds outside. Himself tossed a bunch of peanuts in their shells out onto the snow. First the annoying and pushy blue jays came and got theirs and left. Now I'm watching the kinder, gentler tufted titmice hop around until they find the perfect peanut before taking off. They're a lot smaller so they have to make sure the peanut isn't too big for them to fly away with!


 
Can you hear the loons?


I'm prepping dinner, watcing TV, and pretty much doing what I do every night. My pup is just hitting her stride and things are so much more relaxed here... for a couple months more anyway, when she becomes an adolescent


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Haven't had a picture of Kimber lately...


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> Well, the clocks are changed!
> 
> I may get to stay up until 10:00 tonight!




I hate daylight savings time.  I will feel tired until we change them back again.


----------



## Zhizara

I love daylight savings time!  I'm so tired of feeling like it's time for bed because it's pitch black outside, only to realize it is only 7p.m.


----------



## Andy M.

If you stay indoors all the time with the blinds closed, DST is never an issue.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Haven't had a picture of Kimber lately...


 
Snoozing wth her buddy last week.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Snoozing wth her buddy last week.



Wasn't Kimber a different color when you first got her?


----------



## CarolPa

Zhizara said:


> I love daylight savings time!  I'm so tired of feeling like it's time for bed because it's pitch black outside, only to realize it is only 7p.m.




Well, now I'm going to be going to bed when it's still daylight!!!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Snoozing wth her buddy last week.



What?  No face shots??  I like big mutts, I cannot lie...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Can you hear the loons?
> ...



Nope, couldn't hear you at all today. 

************************

I'm vegging, giving my barking "dogs" a rest after running my feet off today at the grocery store. Seems like I kept forgetting things, and when I went to pick an item up I'd find it was alllllll the way at the other end of the store.  At least I got my exercise in early!

Going to get myself a little snack and settle in to watch a rerun of "Castle". Kitty will probably be a bit impatient until I assume "the position" (laying sideways on my snuggler chair) and she can hop on top of me. Silly kitty.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Wasn't Kimber a different color when you first got her?


 
No, she's always been brindle. Maybe it's the lighting.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> What? No face shots?? I like big mutts, I cannot lie...


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Well, the clocks are changed!
> 
> I may get to stay up until 10:00 tonight!



I suppose I should change mine. But it is easier to wait until it aggravates Spike enough so that he will do it.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, love the picks!

TB forgot to set the clocks ahead but thankfully his "smart" phone was exactly that - smart. It took into consideration the time change and adjusted his alarm accordingly!

I'm trying to decide if inhale breakfast or go back to bed. I think the growlies are outweighing the yawns.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> No, she's always been brindle. Maybe it's the lighting.



Thanks Pac, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Dawgluver

What a cutie!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, LP.
My growlies were outweighing my yawns a few hours ago.
I ate two baked potatoes and some broccoli I had left over from the other night.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks guys. She's still going through that gangly stage and growing taller every day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, as soon as she's big enough for a saddle.  Better get her used to it.


----------



## Andy M.

She must have a healthy appetite.


----------



## pacanis

She never acts hungry or begs, which is the important thing. I know she would eat more if I fed her more though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Probably a good thing I'm not around with treat filled pockets.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> Pac, love the picks!
> 
> TB forgot to set the clocks ahead but thankfully his "smart" phone was exactly that - smart. It took into consideration the time change and adjusted his alarm accordingly!
> 
> I'm trying to decide if inhale breakfast or go back to bed. I think the growlies are outweighing the yawns.


I am seriously going to have to really proof read any posts, emails, etc. I send from my tablet.  The spell checker is doing some weird things.  Most likely is a combo of that, I can't read the screen as well as on my PC and my fingers aren't what they used to be! 

I did not "inhale" breakfast .  I was trying to decide if "I have" it, which I did end up doing and now I am not yawning as much.  I plan to make a dent in my craft room organization before I go shopping this afternoon with my neighbour.  It is great having her drive and handle all the heavy stuff.  In exchange, I am helping her out with a few groceries.


----------



## Dawgluver

The DirecTV guy just left, he's been here since 8 this morning.  (On a Sunday!)   One of our receivers had died, and I was eligible for an upgrade.  We got the Genie and the Genie Mini.  OMG, the Mini receiver is teensy, just a bit bigger than an iPhone!  The technology is amazing!  The guy was super nice and helpful.  He did tell me that if I'd waited a week, they could have installed all of it as wireless, but they're still working out the bugs, so probably better to wait.  The new remotes are more straightforward and less convoluted than the old ones.


----------



## pacanis

Yes! Yes, yes, yes!
I have been waiting for wireless technology to hit TV's! I have been wanting to send a wireless HD signal to my other TV without having to run the HDMI cable. I'll have to give Best Buy a call this week and see if it's feasible yet. If not, I'm sure it won't be long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wandering to the laundromat...need to pick up dry cat food before I run out.  Shower first, shopping, laundry, litter box...that's a full day.  I go back to 4 day weeks at work after this week.


----------



## Andy M.

Would this work for you?


Chromecast


----------



## taxlady

I have been known to "inhale" breakfast when I get a bad case of the grumblies.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Would this work for you?
> 
> 
> Chromecast


 
hmmm, I'm not sure...
My goal is to make it so that when I am watching a Netflix (or similar) movie on my main TV, I can pick it up in the kitchen, too, or any other TV. I need something to send the programming signal from my PS3 to both TV's... or at least the one TV wirelessly. I was thinking some kind of transmittor that plugs into the HDMI outless of the Playstation and a receiver unit that plugs into the TV. That might do it. I'll have to read the details.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> hmmm, I'm not sure...
> My goal is to make it so that when I am watching a Netflix (or similar) movie on my main TV, I can pick it up in the kitchen, too, or any other TV. I need something to send the programming signal from my PS3 to both TV's... or at least the one TV wirelessly. I was thinking some kind of transmittor that plugs into the HDMI outless of the Playstation and a receiver unit that plugs into the TV. That might do it. I'll have to read the details.



DirecTV does that, you can watch the same program from any TV in the house, and pick up where you left off.  With internet connection, it will even wash your windows.  You can also record 5 shows at a time, and watch them from anywhere in the world. My mind is completely boggled by all this techie stuff.  I'm exhausted.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> DirecTV does that, you can watch the same program from any TV in the house, and pick up where you left off. With internet connection, it will even wash your windows. You can also record 5 shows at a time, and watch them from anywhere in the world. My mind is completely boggled by all this techie stuff. I'm exhausted.


 
Your new DTV box will let you stream from Netflix or Amazon and send the signal wirelessly to a different TV?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Your new DTV box will let you stream from Netflix or Amazon and send the signal wirelessly to a different TV?



I think so.  We'd have to hook up the internet connection to the TVs, and with our country mouse, miserly Verizon share everything plan (that used to be unlimited GB, but no longer, don't even get me started) it should work.  I have Amazon Prime, and AFAIK, it will work.  No idea as to Netflix, but it should be the same premise.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> I think so. We'd have to hook up the internet connection to the TVs, and with our country mouse, miserly Verizon share everything plan (that used to be unlimited GB, but no longer, don't even get me started) it should work. I have Amazon Prime, and AFAIK, it will work. No idea as to Netflix, but it should be the same premise.


 
What do you mean by, Hook up the internet connection?
Connect to WiFi?
Do you have one of those USB gizmos like Andy posted?
How do you hook up an internet connection to a plain jane HDTV of a few years ago?


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> What do you mean by, Hook up the internet connection?
> Connect to WiFi?
> Do you have one of those USB gizmos like Andy posted?
> How do you hook up an internet connection to a plain jane HDTV of a few years ago?



Our HDTV is a few years old, too. We got the Chromecast Andy mentioned, but only for one TV so far. It works great for Netflix and YouTube videos. Amazon and Google are apparently having a tiff so Amazon Prime doesn't work as well. 

When you plug the Chromecast into the TV, it prompts you to install Chromecast software on your tablet or smartphone and connect it to your wifi network. Then you can connect and "cast" whatever videos you can view on your handheld devices onto your TV. And since your progress in a video is "remembered" on the device, you can pick up where you left off on another TV.

If you have a Playstation, I think you'll have more options.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> What do you mean by, Hook up the internet connection?
> Connect to WiFi?
> Do you have one of those USB gizmos like Andy posted?
> How do you hook up an internet connection to a plain jane HDTV of a few years ago?



I think it's to connect to WiFi.  There's a menu that you pop up on DTV that will allow you to connect.  Amazon Prime also has a menu.  I have a cobbled-together system I put together consisting of a Verizon USB that I stick into a Cradlepoint router, and plug in a booster, so it makes the whole house wireless.  The DTV guy offered to set the wireless DTV up for us, but I declined as Verizon charges an arm and half a leg if you go over their GB limit.  I may have to play with it some.

All my TVs are old, one of them over 20 years!  I've managed to link them all.  The one in the living room I linked to the family room with a kit from the local video store.  DTV frowns upon this because they want you to buy another receiver, but I got away with it.


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> Our HDTV is a few years old, too. We got the Chromecast Andy mentioned, but only for one TV so far. It works great for Netflix and YouTube videos. Amazon and Google are apparently having a tiff so Amazon Prime doesn't work as well.
> 
> When you plug the Chromecast into the TV, it prompts you to install Chromecast software on your tablet or smartphone and connect it to your wifi network. Then you can connect and "cast" whatever videos you can view on your handheld devices onto your TV. And since your progress in a video is "remembered" on the device, you can pick up where you left off on another TV.
> 
> If you have a Playstation, I think you'll have more options.


 
Cool. Thanks.
For 35 bucks maybe I'll order one.


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> I think it's to connect to WiFi. There's a menu that you pop up on DTV that will allow you to connect. Amazon Prime also has a menu. I have a cobbled-together system I put together consisting of a Verizon USB that I stick into a Cradlepoint router, and plug in a booster, so it makes the whole house wireless. The DTV guy offered to set the wireless DTV up for us, but I declined as Verizon charges an arm and half a leg if you go over their GB limit. I may have to play with it some.
> 
> All my TVs are old, one of them over 20 years! I've managed to link them all. *The one in the living room I linked to the family room with a kit from the local video store.* DTV frowns upon this because they want you to buy another receiver, but I got away with it.


 
Yes! A kit! Is it wireless?


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Yes! A kit! Is it wireless?



I'm scrounging for the manuals here, Pac, please bear with me.  As I recall, I had to drill some holes in the floor and feed some wires, but that was 10 or so years ago.  I think I used the RCA Hookup designed for DVDs and gaming.  It was recommended by the local video store guy as a work-around.  It still works great, I can watch the same program on 2 different TVs, and can now control both from 2 different remotes.

Right now, all our TVs talk to each other.  I plan to explore the wifi connection, and will report back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

COSMOS is on...


----------



## CarolPa

The only reason I was able to stay up until 10 o'clock is because I took a nap.  Eyes are going crossed looking at the computer screen.

Goodnight all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> COSMOS is on...


That was pretty cool, huh PF? We missed the first couple of minutes tonight. Figured all we missed was the prez doing the intro, so no biggie!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm about to go to bed.  Hopefully I won't cough all night, though TB is doing enough coughing for both of us, poor guy.  He has a chest infection and is on antibiotic and special cough medicine.  

Mine is "just" my asthma, and I am trying really hard to not need prednisone so I am using my inhalers and nebulizer as directed, staying away from triggers and taking my "Singular" twice instead of once a day (as directed by the doctor).

'Night all.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> COSMOS is on...



And on, and on.  Yesterday, while surfing for something to watch, I found about 8 different channels showing 8 different episodes!  Weird!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm on my way into the City for my follow-up appointment. Plan to hit a couple of the specialty grocery stores before heading back out to the country. I hope this is the final trip into the City for awhile--I've been to the City four times in seven days. That's more often than I usually hit the City in two months. I almost think I should've packed a lunch...


----------



## bakechef

pacanis said:


> Yes! Yes, yes, yes!
> I have been waiting for wireless technology to hit TV's! I have been wanting to send a wireless HD signal to my other TV without having to run the HDMI cable. I'll have to give Best Buy a call this week and see if it's feasible yet. If not, I'm sure it won't be long.



At&t uverse TV has wireless TV boxes so that you can put a TV box anywhere even if a room isn't wired for it.  A friend has the wireless boxes and says they work well.  I'm surprised that other providers don't have this in place already.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> That was pretty cool, huh PF? We missed the first couple of minutes tonight. Figured all we missed was the prez doing the intro, so no biggie!



It was very cool and I like the animation instead of doing "recreations" of points in history.  And right after that we watched a couple episodes of Big Bang Theory, LOL!



Zhizara said:


> And on, and on.  Yesterday, while surfing for something to watch, I found about 8 different channels showing 8 different episodes!  Weird!



I watched all of those on Saturday, but then I am a Cosmos fan from way back.  I'm eagerly awaiting the next installment.

It's amazing how much more we have discovered since Dr. Carl did the first series.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sent grandson off to school. Temperature is 39 this morning. Just heard on the local news, that with all of the school cancellations this year, that instead of getting out on May 30th they will have to go until June 9th.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm on my way into the City for my follow-up appointment. Plan to hit a couple of the specialty grocery stores before heading back out to the country. I hope this is the final trip into the City for awhile--I've been to the City four times in seven days. That's more often than I usually hit the City in two months. I almost think I should've packed a lunch...



Goo luck and prayers go with you.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I'm on my way into the City for my follow-up appointment. Plan to hit a couple of the specialty grocery stores before heading back out to the country. I hope this is the final trip into the City for awhile--I've been to the City four times in seven days. That's more often than I usually hit the City in two months. I almost think I should've packed a lunch...


Good luck with the appointment. Have fun shopping. Thinking of you.


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sent grandson off to school. Temperature is 39 this morning. Just heard on the local news, that with all of the school cancellations this year, that instead of getting out on May 30th they will have to go until June 9th.




Most of our area schools go into June.  They allow for some snow days but sometimes have to extend the school year because of more snow than expected.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying hard to ignore Violet, which can be a very impossible task when she wants something.  She wants food.  She has had breakfast already, but decided her crunchies weren't good enough.  Instead she wants some of my toasted banana bread (yum!).  

Violet loves banana; however, when she gets even a small bite you regret it for hours because of stink!  But she knows the smell, even in the warm loaf. What a dog!


----------



## CarolPa

We don't give my dog much people food because it causes issues you don't want to hear about.  But he LOVES Cheerios.  They can't be dry, they have to be out of my bowl with the milk on them.  As soon as I put them in the bowl he starts to jump around.  If I sit down, he will try to jump into my lap.  So I dump a spoonful on the floor and hope he eats slowly.  LOL


----------



## Andy M.

When we had a dog, we trained him to lie down in his bed while we ate.  I didn't care for pets begging at the table.  When we were done, the dog made a beeline for the high chair/kid's chair to clean the floor.  No question, if you have small children, a dog is a boon for keeping the floor clean.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> When we had a dog, we trained him to lie down in his bed while we ate.  I didn't care for pets begging at the table.  When we were done, the dog made a beeline for the high chair/kid's chair to clean the floor.  No question, if you have small children, a dog is a boon for keeping the floor clean.




My son's dog is like Hoover, but our dog only wants certain things.  I can't stand a dog begging at the table either.  One dog we had would lie quietly under the table and wait for something to fall.  I know my husband and kids were passing thing down to him.


----------



## Mad Cook

IT's been a lovely warm sunny day here today. I was watching Mrs Blackbird collecting nesting material to take into a tree on my boundary this morning, 2 blue tits having a tremendous row about something and a bird of prey (a buzzard?) riding the air currents, swooping and soaring and really enjoying him/herself. 

Up with the lark at 6.30am. Briefcase packed, showered, hair done, make-up perfect, dressed in most efficient-looking smart casual outfit and sitting in car outside on road by 9am waiting for my passengers to turn up to go to the National Ladies' Luncheon Clubs' conference in Macclesfield...........

.................At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference is on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!

(_Sigh!_)


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> IT's been a lovely warm sunny day here today. I was watching Mrs Blackbird collecting nesting material to take into a tree on my boundary this morning, 2 blue tits having a tremendous row about something and a bird of prey (a buzzard?) riding the air currents, swooping and soaring and really enjoying him/herself.
> 
> Up with the lark at 6.30am. Briefcase packed, showered, hair done, make-up perfect, dressed in most efficient-looking smart casual outfit and sitting in car outside on road by 9am waiting for my passengers to turn up to go to the National Ladies' Luncheon Clubs' conference in Macclesfield...........
> 
> .................At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference was on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!
> 
> (_Sigh!_)


Don't you hate when that happens? I do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> IT's been a lovely warm sunny day here today. I was watching Mrs Blackbird collecting nesting material to take into a tree on my boundary this morning, 2 blue tits having a tremendous row about something and a bird of prey (a buzzard?) riding the air currents, swooping and soaring and really enjoying him/herself.
> 
> Up with the lark at 6.30am. Briefcase packed, showered, hair done, make-up perfect, dressed in most efficient-looking smart casual outfit and sitting in car outside on road by 9am waiting for my passengers to turn up to go to the National Ladies' Luncheon Clubs' conference in Macclesfield...........
> 
> .................At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference is on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!
> 
> (Sigh!)



ROFL!!  I've done similar, I now make sure I recheck the dates of every event.  Twice or thrice!


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> ......At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference is on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!
> 
> (_Sigh!_)




At least you got the day of the week right.


----------



## Dawgluver

Trust Andy to find the silver lining!


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> We don't give my dog much people food because it causes issues you don't want to hear about.  But he LOVES Cheerios.  They can't be dry, they have to be out of my bowl with the milk on them.  As soon as I put them in the bowl he starts to jump around.  If I sit down, he will try to jump into my lap.  So I dump a spoonful on the floor and hope he eats slowly.  LOL



We don't give Violet much people food either - wouldn't you know we would get a dog with food allergies (wheat, beef) . I do give her some gluten free pasta noodles once in awhile as she loves them, but she mostly gets hypoallergenic dog food.  She had banana once or twice and loved it, but it gave her horrific gas.



Andy M. said:


> When we had a dog, we trained him to lie down in his bed while we ate.  I didn't care for pets begging at the table.  When we were done, the dog made a beeline for the high chair/kid's chair to clean the floor.  No question, if you have small children, a dog is a boon for keeping the floor clean.



We taught Violet not to beg when she was a puppy.  She would go to sleep at our feet or go to her bed.  Then Joie came along with tons of bad habits including begging and barking.  She doesn't beg all the time and we choose to ignore it so she ends up laying down and going to sleep.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Trust Andy to find the silver lining!



+ 1


----------



## CarolPa

Mad Cook said:


> IT's been a lovely warm sunny day here today. I was watching Mrs Blackbird collecting nesting material to take into a tree on my boundary this morning, 2 blue tits having a tremendous row about something and a bird of prey (a buzzard?) riding the air currents, swooping and soaring and really enjoying him/herself.
> 
> Up with the lark at 6.30am. Briefcase packed, showered, hair done, make-up perfect, dressed in most efficient-looking smart casual outfit and sitting in car outside on road by 9am waiting for my passengers to turn up to go to the National Ladies' Luncheon Clubs' conference in Macclesfield...........
> 
> .................At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference is on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!
> 
> (_Sigh!_)




Better than fining out it WAS on the 7th!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> We don't give Violet much people food either - wouldn't you know we would get a dog with food allergies (wheat, beef) . I do give her some gluten free pasta noodles once in awhile as she loves them, but she mostly gets hypoallergenic dog food.  She had banana once or twice and loved it, but it gave her horrific gas.
> 
> We taught Violet not to beg when she was a puppy.  She would go to sleep at our feet or go to her bed.  Then Joie came along with tons of bad habits including begging and barking.  She doesn't beg all the time and we choose to ignore it so she ends up laying down and going to sleep.



Another reason I so love Beagle.  She waits a respectable distance from our food, then will Hoover up any spills when we're finished.  All my dogs have been second-hand, and adults.  They would stick their faces in our plates if we let them.  Sit and Stay commands did not work.  DH's 2 original white mutts were the worst.  He did no training of them at all.  The cockers were just plain dumb (or smart, depends on perspective).

I need to get on some mending of DH's shirt pockets.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Another reason I so love Beagle.  She waits a respectable distance from our food, then will Hoover up any spills when we're finished.  All my dogs have been second-hand, and adults.  They would stick their faces in our plates if we let them.  Sit and Stay commands did not work.  DH's 2 original white mutts were the worst.  He did no training of them at all.  *The cockers were just plain dumb (or smart, depends on perspective)*.
> 
> I need to get on some mending of DH's shirt pockets.



I had an American Cocker named Brewster.  He was the most loyal, smart, perfectly trained (got him at 7 years old) furry friend I could have.  He grew up with three young boys so was not scared of kids.  I would open the front door on nice days and he would sit on the front step when he knew it was time for the mailman.  The mailman would pull up in front of our house but start on the opposite side of the street and end with us.  Brewster would meet him at the edge of our property and "escort" the guy to the door.  Brewster would always get a dog bone for his efforts.  When we had to tell the mailman Brewster had to be put down due to bone cancer, the guy wept.

What am I doing?  Not much.  TB is trying to sleep off his cold and I am trying to get the energy to go grocery shopping.


----------



## CWS4322

All's good!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CWS4322 said:


> All's good!



Now that is good news.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> All's good!



YAY!


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> All's good!



YAY!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Great news! Whew!


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> We don't give Violet much people food either - wouldn't you know we would get a dog with food allergies (wheat, beef) . I do give her some gluten free pasta noodles once in awhile as she loves them, but she mostly gets hypoallergenic dog food. She had banana once or twice and loved it, but it gave her horrific gas.
> 
> 
> 
> We taught Violet not to beg when she was a puppy. She would go to sleep at our feet or go to her bed. Then Joie came along with tons of bad habits including begging and barking. She doesn't beg all the time and we choose to ignore it so she ends up laying down and going to sleep.


 
 My old dog, Vashti, was very good at meal times. She would go and lie in her corner without being told when the plates came to the table. She had one over-riding passion though. Whenever I was peeling or juicing an orange she'd be sitting by my side, staring plaintively and drooling all over my feet. She was anyone's for an orange! The burglar who brought her one would have had the run of the house! 

 After I'd squeezed the juice from the two halves of an orange I used to give them to her and she'd carefully strip all the remaining fruit out of the shells and eat it leaving them completely cleaned out and undamaged.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CW, so happy for you that you got good news! 





Mad Cook said:


> ...Up with the lark at 6.30am.....sitting in car outside on road by 9am waiting for my passengers to turn up to go to the National Ladies' Luncheon Clubs' conference in Macclesfield......................At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference is on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!
> (_Sigh!_)


Yikes! Weren't you the perfect "all dressed up and no place to go" today? I hope you made good use of your time spent grooming pretty and called on a friend to meet for lunch? Or at least got out to a nice tea shop for a spot of tea and a sweet of some kind.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> YAY!!!




Ditto!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> All's good!


w00t!

Did they figure out what it was?


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> All's good!



Yay!  Thanks for sharing the good news!  You deserve a whole bunch of hugs {{{{{{{{{{{{{CWS}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> w00t!
> 
> Did they figure out what it was?


A density matter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> All's good!



I am so relieved CWS!


----------



## Somebunny

Great news CWS!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> IT's been a lovely warm sunny day here today. I was watching Mrs Blackbird collecting nesting material to take into a tree on my boundary this morning, 2 blue tits having a tremendous row about something and a bird of prey (a buzzard?) riding the air currents, swooping and soaring and really enjoying him/herself.
> 
> Up with the lark at 6.30am. Briefcase packed, showered, hair done, make-up perfect, dressed in most efficient-looking smart casual outfit and sitting in car outside on road by 9am waiting for my passengers to turn up to go to the National Ladies' Luncheon Clubs' conference in Macclesfield...........
> 
> .................At 9.15am I suddenly realised that the conference is on 17th March and today is NOT the 17th!!
> 
> (_Sigh!_)



Many a time I had forgotten it was a holiday and headed off to work. Then stood there wondering where all the people were.


----------



## Zhizara

Once a favorite bartender left for home at 5pm after her all day shift.  She returned a couple of hours later and wondered why we were all still there in the same seats.

She had returned home, taken a power nap and when she woke up thought it was time for her to come to work for the next day's shift!


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to figure out the best way to sell my crochet items - Etsy, Craftsy or my own website 'store' with PayPal. Decisions, decisions. 

I am also up early because my cough is back and I don't want to keep TB awake. I coughed so bad yesterday I aggravated my sciatica so am dealing with that too. It was sure nice having a few weeks pain free. But at least I know I can do it!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to figure out the best way to sell my crochet items - Etsy, Craftsy or my own website 'store' with PayPal. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I am also up early because my cough is back and I don't want to keep TB awake. I coughed so bad yesterday I aggravated my sciatica so am dealing with that too. It was sure nice having a few weeks pain free. But at least I know I can do it!


Are there setup fees? Maybe you should try all three and see what you like?


----------



## taxlady

I've been trying on my three new pairs of glasses that just arrived in the mail. They will take a little getting used to. The 'script is a fair bit stronger than the previous one. The optometrist warned me that they might make me nauseous at first. So far so good.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I've been trying on my three new pairs of glasses that just arrived in the mail. They will take a little getting used to. The 'script is a fair bit stronger than the previous one. The optometrist warned me that they might make me nauseous at first. So far so good.


 
I hope it doesn't take very long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with the new specs taxy. When I was a kid my prescription would change so much I had to be careful to not walk into things, and steps were a real challenge. Hope you adjust quickly.

I'm figuring it's time more work done around here. Perfect day to wash the window over the sink (I can't keep that thing clean what with cooking and washing pots and pans) and put up a fresh valance. Usually I get around to spring cleaning in...July.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I hope it doesn't take very long.


Thanks. No nausea so far. Stuff looks a bit weird. There's a bit of curvature. It's a little different at the edges, so stuff looks like it's moving when I turn my head. It's already not quite so weird. But the top of the screen on this laptop still looks wider than the bottom. Ah yes, the joys of aging.


----------



## LPBeier

I understand about getting used to new specs, Taxy.  Hope it doesn't take too long.

I am sitting in my chair playing computer games and checking out DC.  My sciatica flared again and the only two positions that are comfortable are in my recliner half way reclined, or walking which I can only to so much of either at a time.  No other chairs or the bed will do.  

It is also giving me a chance to design and prep for two cake orders for later this month.  They are both birthday cakes so not massive like a wedding cake.  I am very excited about getting back into it after several years off (though I have done a few cakes for friends and family).


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> Thanks. No nausea so far. Stuff looks a bit weird. There's a bit of curvature. It's a little different at the edges, so stuff looks like it's moving when I turn my head. It's already not quite so weird. But the top of the screen on this laptop still looks wider than the bottom. Ah yes, the joys of aging.


 
What you need is a couple stiff drinks


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> What you need is a couple stiff drinks


Now that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Mad Cook

Baking day to day. Chocolate coconut slab with chocolate on top, among other things. Never made it before so don't know what it's like but I'm looking for ideas. I'm running a bake sale at the stables in April as part of Help for Heroes' Colossal Cake Sale. I'm going to have cakes on sale at lunch time all week to collar the students on the Equine Studies and Small Animal Care courses and all day Saturday and Sunday to catch the mummies and daddies who are there for their children's riding lessons.

Colossal Cake Sale - Organise a cake sale in aid of Help for Heroes

You can't beat a good bake sale to raise money for charity.

Also made Kentish Huffkins which are basically (british) muffins/baps/barm cakes in the version traditionally made in Kent in the south of England.) as I'd run out of bread.

Still practising with the cooker I bought last year. My ancient gas cooker at my old house, that I had for 30 years was very dilapidated but had the most reliable oven I've ever dealt with. There's nothing actually _wrong _with this cooker. It's just that when my old cooker was set on gas mark 4 I knew what it meant but I've had to use an oven thermometer with this one and do the maths when the temps are slightly different.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to figure out the best way to sell my crochet items - Etsy, Craftsy or my own website 'store' with PayPal. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I am also up early because my cough is back and I don't want to keep TB awake. I coughed so bad yesterday I aggravated my sciatica so am dealing with that too. It was sure nice having a few weeks pain free. But at least I know I can do it!


I only know about this from being a customer so I may not be much help. However, perhaps Ebay has a wider customer base? It's quite easy when you are looking for something specific to be waylaid by something completely different.  I once found a bath in a size I'd been hunting for for months, on Ebay, when I was actually looking for some card making stuff.  With Etsy the clientele are mostly crafty people anyway so you're preaching to the already converted, so to speak.

 Have you tried lemon juice, honey and hot water to drink when you are coughing? It doesn't cure it but it makes our throat feel better and unless you put the whisky in it, it is unlikely to interfere with any medication you're on. Tastes nice too.


----------



## Somebunny

Waiting for the results of my second mammogram.  Got called back for more pics after my Friday annual Mammogram.  :/


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here with cold feet. Literally.
Somewhere between 9:30 and 10:30 I should have switched from winter shoes to boots.
I just got back from the grocery store where I bought a few things, mainly chicken. I bought a fried dinner for lunch that I will shred and also use for dinner. And a whole chicken for the pressure cooker. I think some chicken noodle soup is in order in a day or two. I think I'm out of kluski noodles, but it's supposed to clear up again tomorrow. You can't see 100 ft in front of you now.


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Waiting for the results of my second mammogram.  Got called back for more pics after my Friday annual Mammogram.  :/


(((Hugs))) I'm sending healthy vibes and keeping my fingers crossed that it's nothing serious.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) I'm sending healthy vibes and keeping my fingers crossed that it's nothing serious.



+1.  Good luck, Bunny!!


----------



## pacanis

I've been melting my pistol all afternoon. Time for a break.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I've been melting my pistol all afternoon. Time for a break.




That sounds like a long project.  Lots of careful filing/sanding to get the right melted look uniform along a line and not going too far.  Hard on the fingers and hands.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got done booking a couple shows for our upcoming trip.  Vegas, baby!  We'll be there following a niece's graduation in Utah. I've never been there.  Got tickets to Absynthe (a sort of Cirque du Soleil circus burlesque) and to Penn and Teller.  I wanted to wait until we got there, as deals would be found, but DH was insistant that I book ahead of time.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to figure out the best way to sell my crochet items - Etsy, Craftsy or my own website 'store' with PayPal. Decisions, decisions.
> 
> I am also up early because my cough is back and I don't want to keep TB awake. I coughed so bad yesterday I aggravated my sciatica so am dealing with that too. It was sure nice having a few weeks pain free. But at least I know I can do it!


I have never tried this myself, but someone posted this link on FaceBook: https://apps.shopify.com/


----------



## LPBeier

I took TB to the doctor (he has the flu, but needed a doctor's note because 11 drivers called in sick today).  After dropping him off I went to Costco and got the rest of my shopping done.

Now I am unpacked and taking a break before I start working on my project of the day - finding one form I need to complete Dad's last income tax.  I am combining it with tidying up my craft room.


----------



## bethzaring

Sitting down to a cup of hot chocolate before I start moving furniture and cleaning. The baseboards went down early in the house finishing phase. The flooring went down late in the process. Due to the nature of laying engineered wood flooring on top of poured concrete; there are uneven crevices between the floor and baseboards. The flooring person is coming tomorrow morning to caulk those joints. Unfortunately a lot of furniture is obscuring those crevices. Fortunately Fedex delivered a bottle of hard to find Navan today.  Things always seem to work out, don't they?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> That sounds like a long project. Lots of careful filing/sanding to get the right melted look uniform along a line and not going too far. Hard on the fingers and hands.


 
You nailed it. It's very tedious. There are times you need to take a break, but when you do you end up changing the angle you've been trying to maintain when you start back up. Breaking the angle is one step, but trying to maintain a flat surface is another.  It probably took me 3 hours/side. But it's close. Like sharpening a chef's knife 
Of course if I had a "cheap" $1200 mill I could have had it done in 30 minutes and not have had to deal with file marks, but that's all part of the project


----------



## pacanis

Anyway... I'm kicking around if I want to move 2 ft drifts of heavy snow out of my driveway tonight and have a smaller amount to deal with tomorrow, which would be like doing it twice in a way... plus it's 23 now.  It will be single digits tomorrow morning... hmmm... plus it's windier than heck... from the wrong direction... I may need to deliberate this over a few beers...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Waiting for the results of my second mammogram.  Got called back for more pics after my Friday annual Mammogram.  :/



Hopeful thoughts going to you.


----------



## LPBeier

I am watching Monkey play with her new toy. Quite simply it is a battery operated (safe) laser beam that moves around at various speeds and directions and she chases after it. It's on a timer and when it stops she continues to search for it. I am going to have to get a video of this.

It sure helps tire her out which is a relief to TB, Violet and I.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I have never tried this myself, but someone posted this link on FaceBook: https://apps.shopify.com/


Thanks Taxy, I will check it out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am watching Monkey play with her new toy. Quite simply it is a battery operated (safe) laser beam that moves around at various speeds and directions and she chases after it. It's on a timer and when it stops she continues to search for it. I am going to have to get a video of this.
> 
> It sure helps tire her out which is a relief to TB, Violet and I.



I have one of those for the cats, too.  They look at it and then wander off.  It's rare I can get them to chase the red dot.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have one of those for the cats, too.  They look at it and then wander off.  It's rare I can get them to chase the red dot.



I'll send Monkey over to give them lessons.  We have a hand-held one too and when she gets outside we use it to bring her back in.  She has taken to sneaking out and just sitting there, waiting for the red dot. 

We don't raise no dumb animals here eh?


----------



## taxlady

Shreddy will only play with the laser dot for a short while. He knows it's me making it move. He used to chase it a lot before he figured that out.


----------



## LPBeier

Monkey doesn't care if it is the hand held one or the automated one.  As long as she gets her laser time in.  But then again she doesn't act like most cats - I think she thinks she is a dog like her big "sister"!


----------



## LPBeier

It is 2:30am here and I am watching American Idol as I can't sleep due to a persistent cough. I am in the living room as I don't want to keep TB awake as he is battling the flu himself - and every time I lay back in my recliner I cough. This is the last show I have to watch so I hope it settles down soon. But I have my faithful furry companions out here with me.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Hoosiers for a little bit before I hop in the shower and head out to snow blow. I'm glad I waited until this morning. It's only 5F out, but no wind and no snow blowing around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Shreddy will only play with the laser dot for a short while. He knows it's me making it move. He used to chase it a lot before he figured that out.



Exactly, Latté looked at the dot and then at my hand, that was the end of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Seeing if I can wake up enough to go in early and then leave early tonight.  Shrek gets his new nerd specs today.  I'd rather not go back to work if I don't have to.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here thinking about what is the first thing I want to use Dragon for. It was my birthday present from Spike. bless his heart. He wrapped it in the Obits from the newspaper. Gotta luv that kid! The next time I sign on to DC, I will use it for that. Spike had me participate last night in setting it up. I do feel foolish like I am sitting here talking to myself and there is no one in the room. I am sure I will get over that quickly.

My luncheon date went off perfectly. I had raviolis with a meat sauce. The chef forgot the meat sauce. Instead I got just the marinara sauce. But that is okay with me. I wanted the pasta more than the sauce. I cleaned my plate and also have two pieces of the hot Italian bread. I did eat most of my salad. Something I leave alone as a rule. I could have ordered soup. But haven't had a salad in a long time. I am impressed with me. I didn't take just two bites and feel full. My daughter and her husband both had a seafood plate. No one's plate was overflowing with food, but there was more than plenty to feel that you got your money's worth. One of the reason I love Jeveli's.  Tonight is getting all my hair cut off.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The last form I need to do my income tax finally arrived.   

I'm putting the finishing touches on my income tax package for the accountant and then off to the post office.


----------



## Somebunny

Breathing a sigh of relief  and saying thank you to those who sent "good  vibes" and "good wishes" hope everyone has a splendid day, I know I will


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Breathing a sigh of relief  and saying thank you to those who sent "good  vibes" and "good wishes" hope everyone has a splendid day, I know I will



Yay!!!


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Breathing a sigh of relief  and saying thank you to those who sent "good  vibes" and "good wishes" hope everyone has a splendid day, I know I will


w00t!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I am sitting here thinking about what is the first thing I want to use Dragon for...I do feel foolish like I am sitting here talking to myself and there is no one in the room. I am sure I will get over that quickly.....


Don't worry, some of us "talk to ourselves" even without a microphone! Actually, I feel like I talk to myself half the time I'm talking to Himself....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Breathing a sigh of relief  and saying thank you to those who sent "good  vibes" and "good wishes" hope everyone has a splendid day, I know I will



Fantastic!  I am so happy to hear this.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Glad things worked out Bunny.


----------



## LPBeier

I am still coughing. The only thing that seems to help is hot lemon and honey.  I have had four mugs of it today.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

LPBeier said:


> I am still coughing. The only thing that seems to help is hot lemon and honey.  I have had four mugs of it today.


Mrs D suggested her Oma's cure for coughs. A cup of Camomile tea, a full shot of Jaegermeister and a teaspoon of honey. Trust me, it works.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Mrs D suggested her Oma's cure for coughs. A cup of Camomile tea, a full shot of Jaegermeister and a teaspoon of honey. Trust me, it works.



  Gramma didn't drink, but Grampa did.  When I came home from college one time with a hellacious cough and cold, she made me a hot toddy that knocked my socks, and me, out!  When I woke up, I felt human again.

I'm making up some more rhubarb sauce.  DH really likes it, and it helps to free up the freezer.


----------



## LPBeier

I don't do alcohol due to medications I take.  But I am getting desperate to try a shot of something in my tea or lemon.  If it knocks me out, great.  It will beat the 2 separate hours of sleep I got last night.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I don't do alcohol due to medications I take.  But I am getting desperate to try a shot of something in my tea or lemon.  If it knocks me out, great.  It will beat the 2 separate hours of sleep I got last night.



LP, might you have bronchitis or pneumonia?  Hope you can get some relief soon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Gramma didn't drink, but Grampa did.  When I came home from college one time with a hellacious cough and cold, she made me a hot toddy that knocked my socks, and me, out!  When I woke up, I felt human again.....


My aunt who lived with us wasn't much of a drinker. If she offered to make you a hot toddy you knew to get into bed first because you might have a hard time finding it later.  Just for S&Gs my father-in-law managed to get her to have two drinks at our rehearsal dinner. Auntie was the entertainment for the rest of the night...

******************

I'm trying to stay awake until the dishwasher gets to the "dry" part of the cycle so I can open it up, blot cup bottoms, and let it air dry. For the last couple of nights I'm back to waking up in the middle of my sleep and having a hard time getting back to sleep. Last night it was a 2 1/2 hour stretch. If this happens again I'm going to either get up and start dusting the living room or grab LittleBit, turn the TV on really quiet, and the two of us can fall asleep with me laying sideways on my snuggler chair with the cat on my tummy! She has that effect.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gramma didn't drink, but Grampa did.  When I came home from college one time with a hellacious cough and cold, she made me a hot toddy that knocked my socks, and me, out!  When I woke up, I felt human again.
> 
> I'm making up some more rhubarb sauce.  DH really likes it, and it helps to free up the freezer.



My Grandmother dosed me once with a Valium when I was sick (chest cold)...I woke up a couple days later, about 5 minutes before she called my parents.  I was the first and last Grandchild she tried to "doctor".


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> I've been trying on my three new pairs of glasses that just arrived in the mail. They will take a little getting used to. The 'script is a fair bit stronger than the previous one. The optometrist warned me that they might make me nauseous at first. So far so good.




I have never understood that.  If you put the glasses on and they are too strong how can the prescription be correct?  I always expect to be able to see "perfectly" when I put new glasses on.  Eventually, your eyes adjust to the new prescription, but my eyes are already adjusted to the old prescription, so why isn't that the correct prescription for me?  More than half the time I don't wear my glasses.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Grandmother dosed me once with a Valium when I was sick (chest cold)...I woke up a couple days later, about 5 minutes before she called my parents.  I was the first and last Grandchild she tried to "doctor".




For years, when I took cough medicine I was grabbing a spoon out of the kitchen drawer.  That cough medicine used to knock me out and I would go into a dead sleep until the alarm went off the next day.  One day I realized that the instructions said 2 tsp and the spoon I was using was a tablespoon.  Now they give you those little cups with the line on the side to measure.  I feel like I'm hardly taking any by comparison.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I have never understood that.  If you put the glasses on and they are too strong how can the prescription be correct?  I always expect to be able to see "perfectly" when I put new glasses on.  Eventually, your eyes adjust to the new prescription, but my eyes are already adjusted to the old prescription, so why isn't that the correct prescription for me?  More than half the time I don't wear my glasses.



Your brain adjusts to the incorrect prescription and has to adjust to the correct prescription.

When you go to the eye doctor and they take your glasses, they are measuring the prescription.  The optometrist starts with your old prescription and then goes up or down from there to see how much your eyes have changed.  Sitting in a dark room with black and white cards, helps to distract your brain and you get a real reading on the changes that m\need to be made.


----------



## CarolPa

That makes sense, PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wearing the new prescription puts less stress on your eyes, so while your brain is going "What?" your eyes are getting a much needed rest.  It only takes a day or two for your brain to catch up and things start looking normal.

Shrek got his first pair of progressive tri-focals yesterday, considering the hard time he had with lined bi-focals, I was hoping this go round would be easier on him and it was.  He wouldn't even try progressives for about 8 years...between the optician and I, we got him talked into it and he is a happy boy.


----------



## LPBeier

I got a full night's sleep without one cough! I think all the talk of killing it with booze must have scared it away. 

Dawg, I am not running a fever or anything and am quite familiar with bronchitis and pneumonia (had them most of my life), so I don't think I have either.  I promised TB that if I had another bad night I would go to the doctor and I didn't, so we will just wait and see.  I feel much better for just being able to sleep.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> I have never understood that.  If you put the glasses on and they are too strong how can the prescription be correct?  I always expect to be able to see "perfectly" when I put new glasses on.  Eventually, your eyes adjust to the new prescription, but my eyes are already adjusted to the old prescription, so why isn't that the correct prescription for me?  More than half the time I don't wear my glasses.


PF explained it better than I can. Everything was clearer with the new glasses right away, but things weren't quite the right shape. My brain has pretty much adjusted to the new distortion, so I don't get the odd shapes now. (stuff too wide at the top, too narrow at the bottom)


----------



## Zhizara

The first time I had progressive bifocal glasses, I was shocked to see the walls of hallways were very distorted.  It took two weeks before they looked straight to me.


----------



## LPBeier

I decided since I hadn't coughed all night and was feeling pretty good that I would "test the waters" so to speak and I just came home from the pool where I walked almost a kilometer!  I wasn't planning to do that much but it just felt good!  I will be giving more detail in the weight thread.

I am now taking a break before working on my craft room.  It will mostly be sitting and sorting today.


----------



## Dawgluver

I went to start the car and run some errands.  It wouldn't start.  No noise, no clicks, nothing.  While I could've gotten it jumped, I figured that's why I have AAA.  Called, and got a jump within a half hour.  I knew there was a reason I pay these guys!  Now I need to figure out how to reprogram the Sirius radio, it's been years since I last did that.  :sigh:

Anndd,  I went to start the car again, a bit of buzzing, then nothing.  Another call to AAA.  This time I think I'll head to the mechanic....


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Just cleaned out the car. Off to Nissan tomorrow morning to test drive a new Sentra. I need something that gets better gas mileage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching DVR'd shows...just hanging out...


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek got his first pair of progressive tri-focals yesterday, considering the hard time he had with lined bi-focals, I was hoping this go round would be easier on him and it was.  He wouldn't even try progressives for about 8 years...between the optician and I, we got him talked into it and he is a happy boy.



I've been wearing progressive for years.  My reading vision is worse than my distance vision.  At first I just had reading glasses but I got tired of taking them off and on, so next time I got the progressive.  I was way too vain to wear bifocals.  I have heard that the stronger your prescription is, the harder it is to get used to progressive.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Just cleaned out the car. Off to Nissan tomorrow morning to test drive a new Sentra. I need something that gets better gas mileage.



Take a look at the Honda Civic too.  A great small car.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Andy M. said:


> Take a look at the Honda Civic too.  A great small car.


I looked at the Civic and took a test drive but with my long legs I just couldn't get comfortable. We have a Nissan Rogue now and they have a March sales event with 0% financing for return customers. Soooo.....we"ll see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## Andy M.

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I looked at the Civic and took a test drive but with my long legs I just couldn't get comfortable. We have a Nissan Rogue now and they have a March sales event with 0% financing for return customers. Soooo.....we"ll see what tomorrow brings.




Good luck.  The Sentra is a great car too.


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished building the last of my cube furniture for my craft room.  It was a double height with shelves for four more photo boxes which I attached on top of the previous set of four.  Now I can sort out all the family tree photos I have and they will be neatly tucked away.  I should be ready to start taking pictures. It is turning out almost better than I had planned.  I still have a long way to go, but I am having fun.


----------



## taxlady

I got back home about half an hour ago. I went to spend some time with a friend who is moving to London.

The traffic on the way there was horrible. Today's driving quirk was excessive lane changing. Well, that only lasted till the traffic slowed to a crawl. It took me an hour and fifteen minutes to drive a little less than 30 km, ~18 miles. 

At least paying for parking was easy. We have a system where you have to walk to the nearest pay station and enter your parking spot number. It was cold and windy. Then I remembered that I have an app for parking. I sat in the car, out of the wind, and paid for my parking with my phone. I also renewed the spot without having to leave my friend's place.

I got some of her clothes that she doesn't fit any more and some matching place mats and napkins. And now I'm trying to figure out a snack for while I read before going to sleep.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished the Saturday morning ritual of filling pill cases for SO and me and ordering refills.  Next order of business is deciding on a menu for next week so I can prepare a shopping list and go shopping.  

So that's what I did, what I'm doing and what I'm going to do later.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Just finished the Saturday morning ritual of filling pill cases for SO and me and ordering refills.  Next order of business is deciding on a menu for next week so I can prepare a shopping list and go shopping.
> 
> So that's what I did, what I'm doing and what I'm going to do later.



We do our pill cases on Mondays because that's TB's first day off, though that will be changing in a week so we will probably go back to Saturdays.

I am sitting up with my sciatica.  I was fast asleep, then TB came in saying he had to call in to work again because his throat was sore again and he wasn't feeling well.  Sure enough, his glands are swollen and he is running a fever.  So now he is fast asleep and I am wide awake.  We seem to be sleeping in shifts these days.

I am about to work on my shopping list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Costco later today, we've started a list...yeah, like we will stick to that!


----------



## pacanis

I worked on my pistol a little bit, then ate lunch.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco later today, we've started a list...yeah, like we will stick to that!



TB takes the list now because he says he is the more "budget conscious one".  Ha!  Costco comes out of my budget so that's easy for him to say!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco later today, we've started a list...yeah, like we will stick to that!


Are you sure you want to go on a Saturday? It's gonna be crowded.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to motivate myself to buy some groceries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Are you sure you want to go on a Saturday? It's gonna be crowded.



We actually decided to wait until Monday, since I'm back to working 4 days a week.  Gives us a couple days to find out things we need and write them on the list that we will leave at home.


----------



## Addie

I don't know if it is just the cold weather, but I am achy all over. So I took a Vicodin. Now I have energy galore and no pain. I just finished scrubbing all of the counter tops and then waxing them. Next I have to vacuum the rug. It looks like a truck came and dumped a load of salt rock in here.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing after grocery shopping. I went to the health food store (and found organic crushed tomatoes, produce of Canada, and *no BPA*!), then the liquor store, two supermarkets that are next to each other, and finally to the pharmacy. I've put away the stuff that needs to be refrigerated right away. I'm not looking forward to putting away the rest. Some of it goes in the basement. And I forgot butter. I knew there was something I was forgetting when I updated "Our Groceries" last night.


----------



## pacanis

Aghhh! 
No butter?!


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Aghhh!
> No butter?!


I still have two pounds of unsalted butter in the freezer. But, I like having salted butter and more of it. So, no panic, but I need to buy some butter.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> And I forgot butter. I knew there was something I was forgetting when I updated "Our Groceries" last night.



Damn......we forgot butter too.....jeez


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Just cleaned out the car. Off to Nissan tomorrow morning to test drive a new Sentra. I need something that gets better gas mileage.



Re-cleaning out the car as we got the Sentra today. Pick it up on Wednesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for reminding me to check the butter stores.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Re-cleaning out the car as we got the Sentra today. Pick it up on Wednesday.


Woohoo! New car! Enjoy it.


----------



## pacanis

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Re-cleaning out the car as we got the Sentra today. Pick it up on Wednesday.


 
They always bring me a box for my stuff. But I usually do things the same day.
I've got a couple boxes "in storage" that were from past vehicles. I transfer what I think I'll need to the new one. [insert crazy spinning eyes emoticon here. it has disappeared.]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> They always bring me a box for my stuff. But I usually do things the same day.
> I've got a couple boxes "in storage" that were from past vehicles. I transfer what I think I'll need to the new one. [insert crazy spinning eyes emoticon here. it has disappeared.]


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


>


 
Well what the heck? 
It must have been one of those update glitches.


----------



## Andy M.

Gee, pac, you missed it by one post.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It wasn't in the same spot it usually is.


----------



## Cheryl J

Had a busy day today, and now I'm going to kick back in the recliner and watch a movie until I fall asleep - which won't be long.    Kitty is already there and waiting for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Re-cleaning out the car as we got the Sentra today. Pick it up on Wednesday.



New cars=fun! Even though we buy used, it's still new to us so I get just as excited. Many happy and safe miles ahead. AND be sure to post a picture?


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> I went to start the car and run some errands.  It wouldn't start.  No noise, no clicks, nothing.  While I could've gotten it jumped, I figured that's why I have AAA.  Called, and got a jump within a half hour.  I knew there was a reason I pay these guys!  Now I need to figure out how to reprogram the Sirius radio, it's been years since I last did that.  :sigh:
> 
> Anndd,  I went to start the car again, a bit of buzzing, then nothing.  Another call to AAA.  This time I think I'll head to the mechanic....




The only time that happened to me when the guy jumped the battery he told me not to shut off the car.  I drove directly to Sears (where I had a charge card) and bought a new battery.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> They always bring me a box for my stuff. But I usually do things the same day.
> I've got a couple boxes "in storage" that were from past vehicles. I transfer what I think I'll need to the new one. [insert crazy spinning eyes emoticon here. it has disappeared.]




One time we were on the way home from the mall and stopped at a dealership and left with a new car.  Surprise! When we got home we realized the garage door opener was still in the old car.  Oops!  We called and they took it into the office.
'
My DIL left her GPS in the old car.  Didn't realize it until the next time she needed it.  Called the dealership but it was gone.  Can't tell me someone didn't find it when they detailed the car.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today I went to use my landline phone and it did not work, no dial tone.  

I'm not sure how long it has been broken, I have not used it in over a month.  

I called the telephone company on my fifteen dollar tracfone, that always seems to work, and the telephone companies computer told me that my line has a problem.  The computer told me if I would like the telephone company to fix it I will have to pay a fee for them to come out to look at it and possibly an additional fee to actually make the repairs.  

Today may be the end of my landline phone! 

I'm not sure if I should dump the landline and just live with the tracfone for the dozen or so calls I make each year or if I should dump them both and get a real cellular phone.

Before I decide to unhook the old landline does anyone know if I can get a cellular plan that will allow me to keep my old landline number.

Thanks B


----------



## pacanis

I know people who have a landline # associated with their cell phones.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I know people who have a landline # associated with their cell phones.




Do you mean that their landline and cell phone have the same number?  

My landline is from Comcast, along with my TV and Internet.  They have done remote repairs when we have had problems.

It's been a long time since we had Verizon for our phone.  Don't remember ever having to pay them to come out, but we don't have a lot of problems with our landline.

I also have a Tracfone and DH has a Verizon cell, because he doesn't want to have to say "Can you hear me now?"  

If I were to get rid of the landline, I would go with a different phone than Tracfone.  I think I would go with Virgin Mobile.  They have a plan with unlimited text and interet for $35, don't know how many talk minutes they have.  We don't use our phones much at all, landline or cell.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> Do you mean that their landline and cell phone have the same number? [snip]


 
No, they do not have a landline. They have a cell phone that uses a landline #. I don't know if the number is the same number they used to have when they had a landline... If they transferred it, but I'm thinking they must have.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> No, they do not have a landline. They have a cell phone that uses a landline #. I don't know if the number is the same number they used to have when they had a landline... If they transferred it, but I'm thinking they must have.



I'm glad CarolPA asked that question, I was getting confused. 

I can get phone service from the local cable company or buy a unit from Walmart, they both resemble a landline but, they really are wireless cell phones not landlines.  I don't see much advantage to going that route.  Too many choices for my poor old head, I will stop at the Verizon store tomorrow and ask a lot of stupid questions, we'll see!


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm glad CarolPA asked that question, I was getting confused.
> 
> I can get phone service from the local cable company or buy a unit from Walmart, they both resemble a landline but, they really are wireless cell phones not landlines. I don't see much advantage to going that route. Too many choices for my poor old head, I will stop at the Verizon store tomorrow and ask a lot of stupid questions, we'll see!


 
The thing to do is choose a cell phone that works best from your home. I probably had the fastest cell phone return in history when I drove 19 miles to my home from the Sprint store and had no signal. 
If you go the cable route you could lose your phone if someone hits the pole, there's an ice storm, or any number of reasons you might lose your cable service.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home. We were asked to be Godparents for my cousins 1st baby girl. Then a baby shower to follow. Nice to be home to relax.


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds like a great day, SB.  I love new babies!

I just watched the Vancouver Canucks (hockey) beat the Florida Panthers in a shootout against our old pal Roberto Luongo.  Lu got traded recently after a year long controversy.

Now I am back working on sorting my desk out and researching a design for a "Frozen" (the movie) cake I am doing for a four year old's birthday next Sunday.


----------



## simonbaker

Would love to see a picture of that when you are finished with it.  Our daughter loved the movie "Frozen" Her & her classmates continue to sing all of the songs from that movie.


----------



## CWS4322

Finishing up casing the last of the sausage I've been making all weekend. The way I make it requires several bouts of putting the meat grinder parts back in the freezer and chilling the ground meat before grinding again and yet again before casing it. Also getting my office in order so I can start a new contract tomorrow (YEA!!!!).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Finishing up casing the last of the sausage I've been making all weekend. The way I make it requires several bouts of putting the meat grinder parts back in the freezer and chilling the ground meat before grinding again and yet again before casing it. Also getting my office in order so I can start a new contract tomorrow (YEA!!!!).


You've been busy. w00t for sausage and new contract.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Sounds like a great day, SB. I love new babies!
> 
> I just watched the Vancouver Canucks (hockey) beat the Florida Panthers in a shootout against our old pal Roberto Luongo. Lu got traded recently after a year long controversy.
> 
> Now I am back working on sorting my desk out and researching a design for a "Frozen" (the movie) cake I am doing for a four year old's birthday next Sunday.


 
I would love to see a pic of the cake!


----------



## Cheryl J

Enjoying a bowl of Tillamook Oregon Strawberry ice cream and searching for a movie which I will undoubtedly fall asleep watching.   Night, all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> ...Too many choices for my poor old head, I will stop at the Verizon store tomorrow and ask a lot of stupid questions, we'll see!...


I can tell you that Verizon is expensive. I suppose that can be said of most major carriers. We switched to a secondary carrier (Ting) that operates on the Sprint network. We love it BUT Himself said that you have to be tech savvy (or know someone who is) in order to set up a smartphone - maybe even the account. You do have to buy your phone (most plans require that) but Ting lets you buy from anyone, not just them. We got like-new Samsung 3G phones for $200 each. Our last bill for the two phones was $27, including taxes. We usually run about $40/month. If you want the phone just to have one you could buy a non-smart (feature) phone for less than $100 through Ting, probably even less online like eBay. After that it's $6/month plus charges based on time/messages/data used. A phone and up to 100 minutes a month would cost $9 plus taxes. Text messages and data are their own charges too. It's billed on a tiered volume scale. We've had this service since October and have no real complaints.  Whatever you decide on, good luck. It's not easy shopping for a phone plan. Or a car. Or health care. Or practically anything but milk anymore!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> I can tell you that Verizon is expensive. I suppose that can be said of most major carriers. We switched to a secondary carrier (Ting) that operates on the Sprint network. We love it BUT Himself said that you have to be tech savvy (or know someone who is) in order to set up a smartphone - maybe even the account. You do have to buy your phone (most plans require that) but Ting lets you buy from anyone, not just them. We got like-new Samsung 3G phones for $200 each. Our last bill for the two phones was $27, including taxes. We usually run about $40/month. If you want the phone just to have one you could buy a non-smart (feature) phone for less than $100 through Ting, probably even less online like eBay. After that it's $6/month plus charges based on time/messages/data used. A phone and up to 100 minutes a month would cost $9 plus taxes. Text messages and data are their own charges too. It's billed on a tiered volume scale. We've had this service since October and have no real complaints.  Whatever you decide on, good luck. It's not easy shopping for a phone plan. Or a car. Or health care. Or practically anything but milk anymore!



Thanks for the information!

I'm afraid that even shopping for milk is becoming too complicated for me! 

I've been wandering around the internet this morning looking at various options and they all seem too complicated for me.  My thought was that if I give up the old landline I would go with a mobile phone that allowed voice, text and internet access.  I only make one or two telephone calls per month, never text and roam around on the internet 3 or 4 hours each day.  I may just say to heck with it, cancel the landline and live with my cheap disposable phone until I figure a better option.  I think my real problem is that I have absolutely no interest in technology, I need to find a 7th grader that can figure this out for me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

As much as you use a phone Aunt Bea, I would just stick with the Tracphone.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, I like having a regular cell phone myself. I miss some of my apps, and definitely miss having a good camera always on me, but I was never one to use the phone for the internet unless I was looking up a phone number.

Do you have a Radio Shack by you, Bea? If I recall they offer all the services, at least around here, so it wouldn't be like walking into a Verizon or At&t. They will be more objective in their recommendation.


----------



## LPBeier

I just got back from the pool after doing another 450 meters (final correct distance of 30 x 15 meter lengths).  I was in a bit of pain so TB drove me on his day off which was nice... he got a chai latte and a chance to play on his laptop while waiting.

I am now preparing for our neighbour's 9 year old daughter to come over and spend a few hours while her Mom works.  It is spring break for the next two weeks and I will have her Mondays and Wednesdays.  She loves Monkey and Violet so that is great!

I will be making a batch of fondant for the cake I am doing for the weekend.  It's based on the movie "Frozen" so I need to make a whole pile of snowballs as the tier borders and a few characters which need to be done ahead of time.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm sure your neighbor is so appreciative of you watching her little one, LP!  They are lucky to have you right next door.    Have fun making your cake, looking forward to seeing pics.


----------



## Cheryl J

I impulse bought a 6 lb. box of local strawberries from a road stand on my way back from grocery shopping yesterday.    So, I'm taking a break now from washing, and trimming them.  They're delicious!  

They'll go quick.  I'll keep a good amount, give some away, and freeze some for whatever.


----------



## Zhizara

My cable company keeps trying to get me to have a landline phone. 

I've been just fine with just my Tracphone.  I don't place or receive many calls, and it works when the power is out, like during a hurricane.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks for all of the input.

I will give it a few days before I make a final decision.  I have been thinking about this and I think the only feature that I might use on a modern phone is the camera, if I'm in an auto accident.

In the end I will probably keep my "burner" and just cancel the landline phone. 

Thanks again!


----------



## CarolPa

We don't worry about our cable landline going out because we still have the cell phones.  We have talked about getting rid of it.  It's in a triple play with our TV and internet.  Actually, I don't see him doing that.  He is very old school.  He does not text at all.  If he gets a voice mail he give his cell phone to me to pick up the message.   It's only been recently that he learned how to use an ATM.  Teaching him that one was a big mistake!


----------



## taxlady

We keep an old landline that doesn't even have dial tone. It works when the power is off. Bell runs just enough current into their plugs to run an old fashioned phone. Cell phones can run out of power. Yes, we have car chargers.


----------



## CarolPa

We have car chargers too.  One time there was a big power outage.  Everyone showed up at a restaurant in the next town that wasn't effected.  People were plugging their cell phones into the restaurant's electrical outlets.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm trying to pry my rather large butt outta this chair and get away from the computer so I can go run some errands and enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## LPBeier

We keep talking about getting rid of our land line, but never do it.  We each have a cell phone and have the land line (which has a total of 7 phones attached to it, one being wired in case of a power failure which almost never happens here.

On top of that, we have 3 PC's (one is a server) and 3 laptops that are all being used.  My laptop is a tablet/notebook combo (Asus Taichi).

So, we are pretty much electronic junkies! 

I'm up early with sciatica, but took a pain med and did my exercise to relieve it and will hopefully go back to bed for another hour.  I have my trusty furbabies asleep in my office with me of course.


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm trying to pry my rather large butt outta this chair and get away from the computer so I can go run some errands and enjoy the sunshine!



Fret not, Auntie -- a body needs ballast on a windy Spring day.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Fret not, Auntie -- a body needs ballast on a windy Spring day.



Thanks, Lizzie, I needed both a good laugh and some encouragement about getting my "large butt" moving! 

And on that note, I am off to Walmart to pick up a copy of the movie "Frozen" (strictly for reference purposes for my cake of course )


----------



## Addie

If you should choose to give up your land line, just make sure you can reach 911. The 911 call shouldn't take more than 10 seconds for them to answer and collect your name and address, plus which service you need. Fire, police, EMS. And make sure you don't use up all  your minutes a month. Keep some free for "just in case."


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> If you should choose to give up your land line, just make sure you can reach 911. The 911 call shouldn't take more than 10 seconds for them to answer and collect your name and address, plus which service you need. Fire, police, EMS. And make sure you don't use up all your minutes a month. Keep some free for "just in case."


 
I was told that a cell phone can dial 911 even if it is old and you are no longer with that company. It's built in.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I was told that a cell phone can dial 911 even if it is old and you are no longer with that company. It's built in.





This is true.  However, with a cell phone, you are not guaranteed which 911 you will reach.  If you live in town A but you're close to a cell tower in town B, you could end up getting town B's police department.


----------



## taxlady

I'm researching VPNs. I will probably go with https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> I'm researching VPNs. I will probably go with https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/.



I've been using WiTopia for the past year and a bit and never had a problem with it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> This is true.  However, with a cell phone, you are not guaranteed which 911 you will reach.  If you live in town A but you're close to a cell tower in town B, you could end up getting town B's police department.



True Andy. Also in this building I am on the north side and my calls go through with no problems. But for the folks who live on the south side, they often have go to the first floor to use their phones. The walls are very thick in this building. And we have a tower just up the street from where I live. 

Also Andy, in this state, your 911 calls go to the nearest State Police Barracks. For me, it is the barracks in Medford. And then they connect you to *your* town emergency services. But your information does show up on their screen just in case you are incoherent. Trust me I know. One call I was giving them an address that I lived at more than 40 years ago. Fortunately they understood the words 'heart attack.'


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> This is true. However, with a cell phone, you are not guaranteed which 911 you will reach. If you live in town A but you're close to a cell tower in town B, you could end up getting town B's police department.


 
That's a good thing, isn't it? 
I would just as soon reach the closest operator to where I happen to be.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I've been using WiTopia for the past year and a bit and never had a problem with it.


Can you choose where you look like you are surfing the web from?


----------



## taxlady

The advantage of calling 911 on a landline over calling with a cell is that with the landline they know what your address is, without having to tell them. This could be important if the call is interrupted or you pass out.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Can you choose where you look like you are surfing the web from?



Most certainly. To most people or computers that see what my IP is, I live in Chicago, or London, or which ever server I pick world wide. Depends what show I want to watch from where.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> The advantage of calling 911 on a landline over calling with a cell is that with the landline they know what your address is, without having to tell them. This could be important if the call is interrupted or you pass out.



They can determine your location from a cell phone but it takes quite a bit longer. If you have a smart phone that has GPS it is almost instant if you have it enabled.  If it's a regular cell phone they would have to triangulate your position which can take several minutes. We had a presentation by our local EMS and they really recommend smart phones with GPS if you are going to get rid of land lines.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> That's a good thing, isn't it?
> I would just as soon reach the closest operator to where I happen to be.



No.  Another town's cops won't respond outside their borders.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Where I live the 911 center serves the entire county and they dispatch the appropriate resource depending on where the caller is located.  I am a little concerned about the loss of the caller ID function if I give up the landline.

I wonder what Amish people worry about.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> Where I live the 911 center serves the entire county and they dispatch the appropriate resource depending on where the caller is located.  I am a little concerned about the loss of the caller ID function if I give up the landline.
> 
> I wonder what Amish people worry about.



Cell phones have caller ID too.  Any time you get a call from a number stored in your cell phone, the name will appear on your screen.  If a call comes from a number you don't have stored, your screen will show the calling number.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> No. Another town's cops won't respond outside their borders.


 
They wouldn't have to respond outside their borders.
If I am dialing 911 in their area, that's who I want to respond. The nearest emergency crew.

We must be crossing something up here. Just because I use my cell phone as a home phone doesn't mean I want 911 to associate an emergency call with my home address. Not if I'm not there.
The same as the 911 service that came with my new Jeep follows me around no matter where I drive. If I drive to Boston and have to press the button under my mirror that says 911, I don't want it to ring an operator in Erie. I want it to find the nearest tower and the closest 911 operator.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> They wouldn't have to respond outside their borders.
> If I am dialing 911 in their area, that's who I want to respond. The nearest emergency crew.
> 
> We must be crossing something up here. Just because I use my cell phone as a home phone doesn't mean I want 911 to associate an emergency call with my home address. Not if I'm not there.
> The same as the 911 service that came with my new Jeep follows me around no matter where I drive. If I drive to Boston and have to press the button under my mirror that says 911, I don't want it to ring an operator in Erie. I want it to find the nearest tower and the closest 911 operator.



Agreed, but the issue was using you cell as a home phone in place of the land line.  My statement assumed you would be placing the call from your home.  I know, not always the case.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

pacanis said:


> They wouldn't have to respond outside their borders.
> If I am dialing 911 in their area, that's who I want to respond. The nearest emergency crew.
> 
> We must be crossing something up here. Just because I use my cell phone as a home phone doesn't mean I want 911 to associate an emergency call with my home address. Not if I'm not there.
> The same as the 911 service that came with my new Jeep follows me around no matter where I drive. If I drive to Boston and have to press the button under my mirror that says 911, I don't want it to ring an operator in Erie. I want it to find the nearest tower and the closest 911 operator.


pac - read my last post. It depends where you and your cell phone are at the time the call is placed. You don't have to be at home.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Agreed, but the issue was using you cell as a home phone in place of the land line. My statement assumed you would be placing the call from your home. I know, not always the case.


 
ahh, I'm with you now. 
You mean if you live close to a tower located in another jursidiction. True, that could be a problem, but I'll bet it's one they already encounter and have a workaround for. And cell phones can be traced anyway. Just leave it turned on. The same as you are supposed todo with a landline.

But yes, nothing is perfect. I guess the prudent thing would be to program your 911 operator into your speed dial if you live on top of another city's tower.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm going "on topic for a second" 

I am enjoying a time without my sciatica (or a muscle pull) not acting up and getting some stuff done.  I find if I sit too long it triggers it, and if I work too long I get too tired, so I am trying to do 20 mins of one thing then another and it is working.  Sleeping is not a problem - I just lay on my other side and am fine.

So, I am making TB's sandwiches for work tomorrow (standing), filling my pill packs for the week (sitting), transferring laundry (bending), and catching up on DC (sitting in a different chair).  So far it is working very well.

Yes, I know, another thing wrong with me, but actually this is one of the ones I deal with regularly.  I think it was triggered by the pool walking so I am skipping tomorrow to give myself a rest.  I will go back Friday.

I will (hopefully) say goodnight now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Morning...giving myself heartburn drinking pineapple juice with my medications.  I think I will stick with the mango...


----------



## pacanis

Pineapple juice is only good with vodka and blue curacoa 

I'm playing around with my door locks again. For some reason I only have one key that works in all my locks. Whenever they make a new key it will only work in the lock I replaced a few months ago, not the other doors. Weird.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on Continuing Education articles and online courses.  Guess I should get ready to go to work.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Pineapple juice is only good with vodka and blue curacoa
> 
> I'm playing around with my door locks again. For some reason I only have one key that works in all my locks. Whenever they make a new key it will only work in the lock I replaced a few months ago, not the other doors. Weird.



Is it a pin thing?  

Master keys work different pins within the lock than a single lock key, take a look.

How Does a Master Key Work? | AIM Lock & Safe


----------



## CarolPa

We have our cell phones set up so if one of our contacts calls, their picture appears.  

I never call 911.  There have been too many screw ups that the police/ambulance has gone to the wrong address and caused a delay in service.  I call the local police department direct and request Rescue 8 if I need an ambulance.  Luckily I don't need them very often.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Morning...giving myself heartburn drinking pineapple juice with my medications.  I think I will stick with the mango...



I can never decide which I enjoy more. The taste of bile or really severe heartburn that I brought on myself through my own stupidity.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I can never decide which I enjoy more. The taste of bile or really severe heartburn that I brought on myself through my own stupidity.



Can you say, "Tums"?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Working on Continuing Education articles and online courses.  Guess I should get ready to go to work.


But, but...I thought those courses WERE work? See, you were working before you were there!  Just so long as you didn't show up at the office in jammies...


----------



## Addie

In Mass. emergency personnel HAVE to respond to every call. That is the law! Almost every town and city in this state has 911E. The "E" stands for "Enhanced." It means as soon as their phone rings, the home owner's address shows up on their screen. But only if you have a land line. They can switch screens and see who lives in the home also. If one of the occupants has an arrest record, the information shows up "RED" on their screen. Then certain licensed 911 operators can switch to another screen to see if this family has a history of violence in the home. Then regardless of what the emergency is for, they will send more than one police vehicle along with other needed equipment. 

How do I know all this? Because I have been trained and certified as a 911 and 911E operator. I also worked for a company that developed and installs the software for both programs. 

When they were rehabbing this building, the front door of the school was located on Moore Street. They moved the door around the corner to another street. But the legal address remained the same. What used to be the front door is now a two story plate glass window in my small room with three steps leading up to it. I can't tell you how many times the ambulance, fire and police have walked up the steps to my window. 

For those who work in this part of Boston on a regular basis, they now know where the front door is located. I no longer have to stand in the window and point to around the corner.


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating after a trip to Costco. The trip to Costco was after meeting dragnlaw for lunch. I really enjoyed meeting her. We went to an Indian market afterwards. CWS will know which one we went to. They were still selling "guva".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think I'll go back to doing what I was doing before I logged into DC to goof off. I'll be busy with a very serious and important job for a while. What is that? Why scratching my cat, of course!


----------



## Addie

My SIL stopped by with a big helping of eggplant parm for me. Of course you know it was a bribe for me to do his resume. I seem to be the keeper of family documents in the computer. 

I think my daughter is going to have to quit work. She is not handling it all very well. It is just too stressful for her. So he is going to come out of retirement so he can earn more money.


----------



## pacanis

Bea, I don't think I have a lock that needs a master key... or vice versa.
I had another key made this morning and that one works in all my doors, so I have no clue what's up with that other key.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Bea, I don't think I have a lock that needs a master key... or vice versa.
> I had another key made this morning and that one works in all my doors, so I have no clue what's up with that other key.


It's probably a case of the devil is in the details. It might not be filed quite enough or one notch may be off by just a teensy bit. Last keys I had made wouldn't work at all even though they looked identical. The locksmith filed them a bit and now they work fine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> But, but...I thought those courses WERE work? See, you were working before you were there!  Just so long as you didn't show up at the office in jammies...



Hah!  I wish, nope on my own time.  I don't need any hours anyway, have them all for the year already, but no problem, I read the articles and lessons, may as well take the tests.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> It's probably a case of the devil is in the details. It might not be filed quite enough or one notch may be off by just a teensy bit. Last keys I had made wouldn't work at all even though they looked identical. The locksmith filed them a bit and now they work fine.


 
Yes, probably one pin or notch that's off just enough...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm recuperating after a trip to Costco. The trip to Costco was after meeting dragnlaw for lunch. I really enjoyed meeting her. We went to an Indian market afterwards. CWS will know which one we went to. They were still selling "guva".



Is she majestic with magnificent wings like Ramoth???


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Is she majestic with magnificent wings like Ramoth???


Yes, but the wings were tucked away where I couldn't see them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool!!!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm enjoying some Balderson's 2 year old cheddar.  One of the best cheeses around.  I had to take lactaid, and will probably get a headache or migraine, but it is sure worth it!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Stirling to finish his coffee and wake up enough to do stuff. I am going to drive him to a walk-in clinic.

Last night he coughed. He heard a popping noise. He felt a horrible, stabbing pain in his side. It's worse if he coughs. It's still there this morning.

I had him talk to a nurse at Info-Santé (provincial health info service). She said it could be a number of things. He should get to a clinic or the hospital soon, but it's not an emergency. She told him signs to look for that would mean it was an emergency. If those happen, call 911 or if he's at the hospital tell a doctor right away.

So, when coffee is finished, we'll see if Stirling needs help getting dressed and then it's off to the clinic, the one across the street from the hospital. It's not the closest clinic, but the one I like.


----------



## Andy M.

Having a cup of Sumatran coffee of some kind or other and finishing up my weekly online banking.


----------



## pacanis

I'm just sitting here 

Earlier today I took a drive to pick up a small blast booth for the compressor I bought a couple nights ago. 
Note to self: If I go to the Tractor Supply that is 30 minutes south of me and not the one by the mall, wear cammo. 
Additional note to self: I haven't worn cammo in at least 15 years. Buy larger sized cammo 

So now my pistol is all ready for me to start finishing it with a rust blue treatment like my other one I showed. This one I am starting with a matte finish, which is why I needed a bead blaster. It hides imperfections, cleans all the old finish off and doesn't require near the work in polishing. Surprisingly, there isn't one gunsmith shop around that bead blasts. And I felt more comfortable doing it myself anyway. I've come too far to let someone screw it up.

Here it is after initial polishing and fitting. Making sure everything fits before I give it a final finish.










And my new toys... I mean tools in my shed. You know I've had that sweeper since before 1976. Talk about hoarding, but it was perfect for sucking the dust out of the blast booth using the provided hole. And what do I care if the fine glass bead dust ruins it.


----------



## Andy M.

Pac, that is looking super!  What a difference the blasting makes.  Your work on softening the sharp edges makes a big difference.  I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Andy.
I need to bead blast something else now. I was surprised how nice it came out and want to do it again, lol.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Pac, that is looking super!  What a difference the blasting makes.  Your work on softening the sharp edges makes a big difference.  I'm looking forward to seeing the finished product.


What Andy said.


----------



## taxlady

Finally got back from the clinic. Stirling hurt just getting into and out of the car. The doctor sent him for X-rays and sure 'nuff, he has a broken rib! From coughing! There's nothing to do about it except be careful. They don't even recommend wrapping the rib cage anymore. Too many people don't cough when they are wrapped and get pneumonia. Poor dear.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Finally got back from the clinic. Stirling hurt just getting into and out of the car. The doctor sent him for X-rays and sure 'nuff, he has a broken rib! From coughing! There's nothing to do about it except be careful. They don't even recommend wrapping the rib cage anymore. Too many people don't cough when they are wrapped and get pneumonia. Poor dear.



Oh, taxy, I'm so sorry. That happened to a friend of mine. Did they at least give him some pain meds? Or something to help him sleep?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, taxy, I'm so sorry. That happened to a friend of mine. Did they at least give him some pain meds? Or something to help him sleep?


Thanks GG. Nope, no pain meds, but we have AC&C (aspirin with codeine and caffeine). If that isn't good enough, he'll call our GP and ask her to fax a 'script to the pharmacy. I'm still boggled that he could break a rib by coughing.

I learned a new term in French today. Omni-practicien(ne) = General practitioner. I like that term.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Thanks GG. Nope, no pain meds, but we have AC&C (aspirin with codeine and caffeine). If that isn't good enough, he'll call our GP and ask her to fax a 'script to the pharmacy. I'm still boggled that he could break a rib by coughing.
> 
> I learned a new term in French today. Omni-practicien(ne) = General practitioner. I like that term.



Did they at least give him anything for the coughing? I would say give him a hug, but not this time. A kiss on the cheek will do just fine.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Linda.
And Stirling broke a rib from coughing?! That must have been some cough.


----------



## LPBeier

Both my mother and I broke ribs coughing. It is not pleasant at all and they don't want to give you too much for the cough because it could keep congestion in the chest. 

I'm still nursing sciatica, but it is better than all the other stuff I have been through. I did make it to the pool for my walk (thanks to PF). It is mainly bad when I sit so I am getting some things done then laying down for a quick rest.

I am also watching the women's world curling championship, where Canada is in good shape for a gold medal


----------



## pacanis

Amazing. I had no idea a person could break a rib coughing.
Note to self: Do not cough. Ever.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> Amazing. I had no idea a person could break a rib coughing.
> Note to self: Do not cough. Ever.


No, no, no! You don't want to get pneumonia.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Amazing. I had no idea a person could break a rib coughing.
> Note to self: Do not cough. Ever.



Yes, cough!  DH and I both have had broken ribs.  The pain is horrible.

Taxy, please give Stirling our best for quick healing!


----------



## LPBeier

It happens usually when you have a deep chest cough with bronchitis or pneumonia, or even just a chest cold.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> So now my pistol is all ready for me to start finishing it with a rust blue treatment like my other one I showed. This one I am starting with a matte finish, which is why I needed a bead blaster. It hides imperfections, cleans all the old finish off and doesn't require near the work in polishing. Surprisingly, there isn't one gunsmith shop around that bead blasts. And I felt more comfortable doing it myself anyway. I've come too far to let someone screw it up.
> 
> Here it is after initial polishing and fitting. Making sure everything fits before I give it a final finish.



It's beautiful, Pac!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pac, the gun is looking really nice. Can't wait for pics of the finished product.  BTW, "Springfield Armory" is about an hour from our house.



taxlady said:


> ...The doctor sent him for X-rays and sure 'nuff, he has a broken rib! From coughing!...


Poor Stirling...and poor you taxy. Unless he's a really easy when he's sick. This broken-rib-from-coughing seems to be going around this year. Hope he's not hurting really soon.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, Fi, CG.

This SA is in IL, CG. At least that's what it says on the pistol, Geneseo, IL or something. You might have the "real" SA armory in MA. The one that produced military weapons.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, you are bringing a whole new meaning to guns for me - works of art. The time and love you put into them makes you a true artist...remember though, this is from someone who likes to play with her food!  But seriously, that is a thing of beauty.

Speaking of playing with food, I am down to crunch time on my "Frozen" themed cake and nothing is going well. I for got to get milk so have to interrupt it all for a shopping trip.


----------



## pacanis

LPBeier said:


> Pac, you are bringing a whole new meaning to guns for me - works of art. The time and love you put into them makes you a true artist...remember though, this is from someone who likes to play with her food!  But seriously, that is a thing of beauty.
> 
> Speaking of playing with food, I am down to crunch time on my "Frozen" themed cake and nothing is going well. I for got to get milk so have to interrupt it all for a shopping trip.


 
Well, they aren't cakes... but you know I hate flour 

I just finished bending and finagling four large semi-thawed snow crab clusters into my crab steaming pan. Life in the fat lane


----------



## Addie

I just ordered a digital food thermometer. It has an 8" probe, shuts itself off (I always forget) and is waterproof. The reviews are mostly 5 star. It reads quickly and has a large readout so you can see it easily. 

The last digital one I had I got at BB&B for about $10. I forgot to shut it off the first time I used it and it died.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> I just ordered a digital food thermometer. It has an 8" probe, shuts itself off (I always forget) and is waterproof. The reviews are mostly 5 star. It reads quickly and has a large readout so you can see it easily.
> 
> The last digital one I had I got at BB&B for about $10. I forgot to shut it off the first time I used it and it died.


 
Looking forward to seeing it in use.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Looking forward to seeing it in use.



I will give a review. I really do try to take care of my cooking tools. But food thermometers are my nemeses. And I am forever burning myself when I go to check something in the oven. I am always afraid to pull the rack out far enough, so I reach far in and end up with a small burn.


----------



## taxlady

Sounds good Addie. Let us know how you like it when you get it.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Sounds good Addie. Let us know how you like it when you get it.



Will do. I have a bad record for thermometers. According to the reviews, this one should stand up to anything I can do to it.


----------



## LPBeier

I am taking a break from my cake.  It is all baked, icing made, sugar decorations made and I am just allowing the cakes to rest and settle before cutting and carving.  I am hoping to do it tonight, but it looks more like it will be early in the morning.  I have until 5 pm and once it is carved, it only needs to be iced and the decorations added.

So, I am doing a last check here at DC, going to play on my computer game and then go to bed.

'Night all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And yet you're still here LP!  Blink and two hours evaporate from your life.

******************



Addie said:


> ... I am forever burning myself when I go to check something in the oven. I am always afraid to pull the rack out far enough, so I reach far in and end up with a small burn.


My Mom was like that. She had a  gas stove with two ovens: one down low, and the other above the cooking surface. Her SIL convinced her to use the upper oven because she wouldn't have to bend. Problem was Mom was short (5' on her good days) and the first time she used the upper oven she pulled the shelf out...then forgot it was there and hit her forehead on it when she set the dish down on a burner. That was also the last time she used the upper oven! Had that darned racing stripe on her forehead for weeks.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> And yet you're still here LP!  Blink and two hours evaporate from your life.


I must be logged in on my other computer.  I hate Windows 8 because I think I have shut the browser down, but it keeps windows open until I physically close them.  

I am up now as my back and sciatica are having spasm attacks and I can't get comfortable enough to sleep.  But I am going to go try my chair and see if that works.  I have to be up early to finish the cake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Buttered the cats, now sitting and eating my breakfast and taking my meds.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished my breakfast; two ox roast sandwiches.


----------



## pacanis

Hey, it looks like Hallmark is doing a Jesse Stone marathon. The rest of my day is set.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Hey, it looks like Hallmark is doing a Jesse Stone marathon. The rest of my day is set.



Thanks for the heads up, I love Jesse Stone!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Buttered the cats*, now sitting and eating my breakfast and taking my meds.


Was that to keep them occupied or because you hadn't had your coffee yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They were both looking at me expectantly, so I got them both a finger of butter and let them lick it off.  I _try_ to just do that for them once a week.  Yes, they are spoiled.


----------



## pacanis

That's good for hairballs, too, Fi.

I just got back from the grocery and hardware stores. I needed cilantro and ro-tel for dinner and some more 0000 steel wool. I got back just in time to see the end of the second Stone series.


----------



## taxlady

I sometimes put a blob of butter on a cat's paw when I want it to stop distracting me.


----------



## Sophia5

Just got off my Gazelle and thought I would reward myself with some time on here.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I sometimes put a blob of butter on a cat's paw when I want it to stop distracting me.


 
That's what scotch tape on the back is for


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> That's what scotch tape on the back is for


But, but, that's not as nice to the cat. Besides, Shreddy eats sticky tape.


----------



## pacanis

I think that's how my former cat got tape on itself. It was drawn to the smell of the adhesive at Christmas time. The next thing you know it's dancing all over trying to get it off.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I think that's how my former cat got tape on itself. It was drawn to the smell of the adhesive at Christmas time. The next thing you know it's dancing all over trying to get it off.


Well watching them dance is fun. So is watching them get tape off one paw and now it's stuck to the other one. Eating plastic, doesn't sound like a good idea to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I sometimes put a blob of butter on a cat's paw when I want it to stop distracting me.



If I did that they would both start showing up with "butter eyes" and their paws held out...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sophia5 said:


> Just got off my Gazelle and thought I would reward myself with some time on here.


"Gazelle" sounds so graceful. Is it an exercise machine? Also welcome Sophia. Hope to see you around here often.


----------



## simonbaker

Kickin back, relaxing day. Watching net Flex, our daughter is obsessed with Sherlock Holmes movies. We are on our 4th movie.


----------



## CWS4322

I've been glued to my computer today doing some research for a series of documents I have to write...for a bit of comic relief, Alma has been perked on the "shelf" under my Mission Oak library table...she's been giving me a peck every now and again. I don't know of anyone else who works with a chicken in her office...Alma is recovering from...I don't know what. I went out on Monday and she couldn't stand. I brought her inside, nothing broken, etc. She's eating and drinking, but she still isn't walking or standing, much. But she is perched about 8 inches off the ground, so that is definitely a sign she's getting better...wondering if one of the older girls pushed her off her perch at night...I really need a webcam out there...


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Hey, it looks like Hallmark is doing a Jesse Stone marathon. The rest of my day is set.



That is a good series. There were only somewhere like seven books the movies are based on. But I don't see why some writers can't add to the series. After all Earle Stanley Gardner only wrote some many Perry Mason books and look at how far that went.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I've been glued to my computer today doing some research for a series of documents I have to write...for a bit of comic relief, Alma has been perked on the "shelf" under my Mission Oak library table...she's been giving me a peck every now and again. I don't know of anyone else who works with a chicken in her office...Alma is recovering from...I don't know what. I went out on Monday and she couldn't stand. I brought her inside, nothing broken, etc. She's eating and drinking, but she still isn't walking or standing, much. But she is perched about 8 inches off the ground, so that is definitely a sign she's getting better...wondering if one of the older girls pushed her off her perch at night...I really need a webcam out there...



Sounds like she is getting strength in her legs if she is hold onto a perch.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> That is a good series. There were only somewhere like seven books the movies are based on. But I don't see why some writers can't add to the series. After all Earle Stanley Gardner only wrote some many Perry Mason books and look at how far that went.




They're based on a series of books by Robert B. Parker who's best known for the Spenser series (Spenser For Hire on TV).


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> Sounds like she is getting strength in her legs if she is hold onto a perch.


Right now she's on my lap...she'd like it if I'd let her get a bit closer to the keyboard...


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CWS4322 said:


> Right now she's on my lap...she'd like it if I'd let her get a bit closer to the keyboard...



I'll bet what happened is because of the winter, you stopped throwing biscuits out on the lawn. I'll bet you she is faking so she could spend some time with Big Chicken. LOL


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> That is a good series. There were only somewhere like seven books the movies are based on. But I don't see why some writers can't add to the series. After all Earle Stanley Gardner only wrote some many Perry Mason books and look at how far that went.


 
Yes, it's a very good series of movies. I've never been a TS fan, but he fits this part to a T.
There was one on yesterday I hadn't seen before. And there are two I just put in my Netflix DVD queue. That should wrap it up. Unless he makes more.


----------



## Cheryl J

Fixin' to call my mechanic to get a good recommendation from him for an auto body shop.  Ugh.  Someone backed into me in the Taco Bell parking lot over the weekend.    I saw it coming and was laying on the horn - she never heard me.  She also never heard the witness who saw the whole thing and was honking his horn to get her attention.  Sheesh....

Minimal damage, thank goodness.


----------



## pacanis

Wow. That stinks, Cheryl.
I was sitting in a parking lot before when someone backed right into me. Same thing, laying on the horn because I saw it coming. Some drivers are oblivious.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Cheryl. I'm glad it was only minimal damage and you weren't injured. Was the dingbat listening to the radio or head phones too loud?


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Bummer Cheryl. I'm glad it was only minimal damage and you weren't injured. Was the dingbat listening to the radio or head phones too loud?



Or on a freeking cell phone???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's a real pain in the butt of your car Cheryl. Hope the repair causes you as little inconvenience as possible.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, all.   I *think* she could have been on her cellphone, but didn't see it so can't be sure.  She is a traveling nurse from a neighboring city and admitted to not being sure whether to turn north or south onto the boulevard. 

It did more damage to her 2014 Mercedes than it did to my 10 year old Camry!


----------



## Andy M.

Thank stinks, Cheryl.  Glad you weren't hurt.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from 6 very long days, 3 in Utah near Zion State Park for a niece's graduation and WAY too much family time, and 2.5 days in Vegas, where food is great and extremely expensive.  We saw Absinthe, which was wonderful, and Penn and Teller, which was crappy.  Get to pick up Beagle from the kennel tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here giggling to myself thinking about the bobby pins turning into wire coat hangers. That is priceless. As you can tell, it doesn't take much to amuse me. I have to get a life. I will if it ever gets warm again.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> Just got back from 6 very long days, 3 in Utah near Zion State Park for a niece's graduation and WAY too much family time, and 2.5 days in Vegas, where food is great and extremely expensive.  We saw Absinthe, which was wonderful, and Penn and Teller, which was crappy.  Get to pick up Beagle from the kennel tomorrow.




Were you able to go out to Zion?  We loved it there!  Too bad about the Penn and Teller show  and the high priced eats in Vegas.  I noticed that any time you eat in a hotel the food is over priced except for some buffets.  I bet Beagle will be glad to see you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Were you able to go out to Zion?  We loved it there!  Too bad about the Penn and Teller show dde1e and the high priced eats in Vegas.  I noticed that any time you eat in a hotel the food is over priced except for some buffets.  I bet Beagle will be glad to see you!



Yes, Bunny, Zion was gorgeous!  I'll try to post some pics in Random Photos, providing some of mine turned out!  The Vegas strip was fascinating with all the goings-on and people.  We don't gamble, but there was tons of other stuff to see and do.  DH and I share entrees, we would never be able to justify $58 pp for a buffet.  We discussed it, and agreed neither of us could eat that much!

The Bellagio, where we stayed, has a beautiful fountain show set to music, our room was right over top of it.  Cool place.


----------



## Cheryl J

Isn't Zion amazing??!  My family and I used to go camping near Zion and Bryce Canyon when I was growing up. It's incredible! 

The water fountains at the Bellagio are pretty spectacular...glad you got to see them.  Did you get a chance to walk through the botanical gardens?    We spent a lot of time just on the Bellagio grounds last time I was there.  

Sorry to hear that Penn and Teller wasn't what you expected.  I've never seen their show.  Kind of a letdown, I'm sure, you seemed excited to see them and put some work into booking the show.  Glad you're back safe and sound, and I'm sure Beagle will be so happy to see you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cheryl!  Loved Zion.  DH's parents are both in their 80‘s, and on canes, so we couldn't venture too far into the park, but we saw lots of mule deer and beautiful rock formations.  

We will stay at Bellagio again.  The tulips were in bud and about ready to pop in the conservatory, would have loved to see them in bloom.  

Wished I'd booked Seinfeld instead of P&T.  Zombie Burlesque sounded fun too.  DH wasn't too thrilled when I suggested we could go to the Chippendale show since we were already at the Rio for P&T.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL, can't imagine why....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, what does DH have against a couple of Disney chipmunks? 










It's a shame about the P&T show. Then again, I think anything Vegas just can't hold a candle to the wonder of our National Parks. We spent just a few hours in Bryce, but I found it even more inspiring than the Grand Canyon. That's just me. *shrug*


----------



## Dawgluver

My point exactly, CG.  I will show your post to DH.  Perhaps then he will understand.

Love the national parks too!


----------



## taxlady

Good to have you back Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Taxy!  Feels good to be back home!  Can't wait to pick up Beagle and snuggle her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can hear Beagle yodeling now...

As for having to miss Chip and Dale...sorry, they put on a fun show.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I can hear Beagle yodeling now...
> 
> As for having to miss Chip and Dale...sorry, they put on a fun show.



  I noticed the Thunder from Down Under (Aussie version of Chippendales) was also playing....

I saw an ad today in the local REC rag wanting canning jars in good condition, and just so happen to have 9 cases of regular quarts a friend had given me, just taking up space in the basement.  I called, and the lady will come and pick them up tomorrow.  A start to cleaning out the basement.


----------



## simonbaker

Welcome home! : )


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Welcome home! : )



Thanks SB!


----------



## Addie

Welcome home Dawg.

I am sitting here thinking about the families of the two dead firefighters. There were also 18 other first responders. Most of them were injured going into the burning building to get the residents out. I am so grateful my grandson wasn't one of them. He is the son of The Pirate. Little Pirate will be attending the funerals on Monday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Addie!  So sorry to hear about the firefighters.

The nice "lady" I called and spoke with yesterday after seeing the want ad for used canning jars came by to pick them up.  Turned out to be a very nice MAN.    I've got a fairly deep voice, and have been called "sir" a time or two by phone people, so it's hard to tell sometimes.

I undercut myself, charged $15 for 6 cases of pint jars and 2 cases of quarts, but they were the regular not wide mouth jars that I usually use, and were given to me many years ago and taking up space in the basement.  Felt good to get rid of them.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Addie!  So sorry to hear about the firefighters.
> 
> The nice "lady" I called and spoke with yesterday after seeing the want ad for used canning jars came by to pick them up.  Turned out to be a very nice MAN.    I've got a fairly deep voice, and have been called "sir" a time or two by phone people, so it's hard to tell sometimes.
> 
> I undercut myself, charged $15 for 6 cases of pint jars and 2 cases of quarts, but they were the regular not wide mouth jars that I usually use, and were given to me many years ago and taking up space in the basement.  Felt good to get rid of them.



That regained space is worth more than $15.00. What would it have cost you to build or buy more shelves? Now you have room for more useless stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

Quite true, Addie!  More useless stuff will soon be on its way out!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...I undercut myself, charged $15 for 6 cases of pint jars and 2 cases of quarts, but they were the regular not wide mouth jars that I usually use...


$15 for junk-to-you? Not bad, not bad at all! Maybe you have small goldmine hiding in your house Dawg?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Quite true, Addie!  More useless stuff will soon be on its way out!



One of the advantages of living in an apartment, no room to store useless stuff. Downsizing was very difficult for me. A lot of useless memories had to go. So now, unless it is seasonal (gloves and scarfs), I keep something for six months, and if I haven't used it, out it goes. The only place I just can't seem to apply that is in my craft cabinet. But I have stopped making so many trips to the craft store. Small steps. For years I used to make candy cane reindeer and donate them to the community to pass out when Santa made his visit. But it has been more than five years and I still have some Google eyes and felt sticks for the reindeer. I doubt if I will ever make them again. A lot of work when you have to make a couple of hundred. But I don't have the heart to toss them. Maybe someday. Right now my interest lies in embroidery. 

My next big project of cleaning out are all those clothes that I will never wear again or ever fit into. I have two closets and there are way too many clothes for someone who doesn't go out much. Not counting the four large drawers that are stuffed full. Where does a person wear a sequined top to, other than a dinner honoring a particular person?


----------



## Somebunny

I am sitting here on my behind, trying to get motivated to get something done.  I took the day off because my grand babies are coming for the weekend.  DD always thinks she will get an early start for the 2+ hour drive, but never does! Lol!  They probably won't  arrive until after lunch.  I need to get cracking and finish my regular weekend housework this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been waiting for a band of showers to pass through so I could go grocery shopping. This part is almost over, but I don't mind running into the store when it's drizzling. However, I really don't like schlepping' the the bags of stuff to the car when it's raining. It's rainy grocery days that make me miss my van the most. The Sonata doesn't have the same awning effect over the trunk like the van's tailgate had...

Here comes my window of opportunity! Time to spend!


----------



## Dawgluver

Been working on taxes.  TaxAct is supposedly idiot-proof, but it's not, IMHO.  Schedule K-1 form 1120S is not the same as Schedule K-1.  It's under S Corp on TaxAct, not under Schedule K-1, I was having a heluva time trying to match the categories.  Thankfully Google was my friend.  TaxAct Help was of no help


----------



## Sophia5

Unwinding after a long day.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished dinner.  One of my better pizzas.


----------



## Cheryl J

Reading about the recent earthquakes a couple of hours ago. I was in the recliner watching TV, and it started rocking back and forth. And it wasn't a rocking recliner, either....


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Reading about the recent earthquakes a couple of hours ago. I was in the recliner watching TV, and it started rocking back and forth. And it wasn't a rocking recliner, either....


Are you okay? Are you near the epicentre? Always scary when you feel an earthquake, 'cause you never know how strong it is going to be.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Reading about the recent earthquakes a couple of hours ago. I was in the recliner watching TV, and it started rocking back and forth. And it wasn't a rocking recliner, either....



So what is new in California?


----------



## Addie

I received a goodly sum of money for my birthday. I am not one to rush out and spend, spend, spend when this happens. I put the money in the bank and gave it some thought as to what I really wanted or needed. I decided to get the $35.00 pair of Rosle tongs. I have been holding back all this time because of the high cost. But the reviews are great and you and lock and unlock with just one hand. I also ordered a bed pillow. The kind where you can sit up as it has arm rests. Just what I need so I can sit and do my needlework while I am watching TV. I also ordered a 2-cup Pyrex measuring cup. Something I have needed for a long time. I still have money left over and I will just let it sit there incase I should want anything else at a later date. And the birthday just keeps go on and one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Reading about the recent earthquakes a couple of hours ago. I was in the recliner watching TV, and it started rocking back and forth. And it wasn't a rocking recliner, either....


That was tonight? I was listening online to the Indians/Padres baseball game. With it still being pre-season, my only audio choice was of the Padres announcers. That's OK, their play-by-play guy is a hoot to listen to! Anyway, during the game (the Padres were getting crushed - in that case the losing team's announcers usually get really silly) he nonchalantly says "did you feel the earthquake?" I thought he was referring to one you guys had a week or two or so ago. Nope, guess he made that comment as it was happening! I don't know how you react, but I wouldn't be that calm! Glad you still have power...and a recliner, I trust?


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL Addie! 

Taxi and CG...no, not near the epicenter here, that was about 100 miles away.  The folks down there felt the large "jolt" and we just got the tail end rolling motion.  If I would have been up walking around, I probably wouldn't have felt it.    A friend on the other side of town (about 2 mi away, haha) didn't actually feel it, but her chandelier swayed and her dogs went berserk. 

What was incredibly scary is when the big one hit in Northridge in 1994.  My daughter was a teen and down there at her dad's.  We couldn't reach her for many hours.  No one could reach their loved ones, all the phone lines were either down or flooded with people trying to get through.  It was pitch black in the city, except for fires burning everywhere.  There's a lot of pictures on google.  Very bad one.  I felt that one up here too, it seemed like the rockin' and rollin' went on for so long...

CG, that's funny about the sports announcers - there was a Dodger game going on at the time, and they calmy talked about it as it was happening.  

I bet roadfix felt this one!!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, I grew up less than five miles from the epicentre of the Northridge quake. I'm glad my family moved. I was visiting them in Costa Mesa when it hit. I remember waking up and wondering. Then I saw the chandelier swinging and thought, "Oh phooey! I haven't been here for 24 hours yet, and they have to go and have an earthquake."


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, taxy....you and your family missed that one by a hair.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, taxy....you and your family missed that one by a hair.


Well, I think they moved to Orange County in the late '80s.


----------



## Cheryl J

OK, maybe a little more than a hair...


----------



## CarolPa

I've been putzing around on the computer all morning when I should be cleaning my house.


----------



## Andy M.

Tonight is the condo association's annual meeting.  I'm putting off prepping to give the treasurer's report.  Maybe after lunch...


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Tonight is the condo association's annual meeting.  I'm putting off prepping to give the treasurer's report.  Maybe after lunch...


I'm gonna guess that you are all caught up on the bookkeeping.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm gonna guess that you are all caught up on the bookkeeping.



I don't do the actual debits and credits.  The property manager has a staff that does that stuff.  I work with him to prepare the annual budget, direct expenditures, recommend investments for our funds, etc.

Our year ended on 12/31.  The auditor has prepared financials for the association.  Tonight at the annual meeting I make a short presentation to residents on the high points of last year's finances.  I discuss variances vs. the year's budget, savings, major projects, etc.  Then I discuss the new year's budget and reasons for any changes.  We had a 5% fee increase this January.  The first increase in three years.

Along the way, I answer questions that may come up.  As we are in very good financial condition and don't often raise condo fees, residents are comfortable with what we're doing.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I don't do the actual debits and credits. The property manager has a staff that does that stuff. I work with him to prepare the annual budget, direct expenditures, recommend investments for our funds, etc.
> 
> Our year ended on 12/31. The auditor has prepared financials for the association. Tonight at the annual meeting I make a short presentation to residents on the high points of last year's finances. I discuss variances vs. the year's budget, savings, major projects, etc. Then I discuss the new year's budget and reasons for any changes. We had a 5% fee increase this January. The first increase in three years.
> 
> Along the way, I answer questions that may come up. As we are in very good financial condition and don't often raise condo fees, residents are comfortable with what we're doing.


 
Well if you ever need a second opinion on income/expenditures, drop me a line. I'm very good at misappropriating funds for personal enjoyment.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Well if you ever need a second opinion on income/expenditures, drop me a line. I'm very good at misappropriating funds for personal enjoyment.



I'll make a note of that.  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I'll make a note of that. Thanks for the offer.


 
I'll keep the car running


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying my darndest to avoid cleaning the bathroom, but I have to get back to it. The TB cleaner has been in the bowl so long I'm afraid it might be melting the porcelain. Back to work. Yuck. Seems I have a bit of Maynard G. Krebs in me.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, taxy....you and your family missed that one by a hair.





taxlady said:


> Well, I think they moved to Orange County in the late '80s.


I spoke with my sister today. She was on business on the East Coast when that recent quake hit. She lives 5 miles from the epicentre. 

Some stuff fell off of shelves. Some stuff, surprisingly, didn't fall. The only damage was some CD cases. A porcelain vase and a crystal vase fell on carpet with no damage!


----------



## bethzaring

just scratching my head...I am a 3 week old customer of Century Link for my Internet service, and I "am having connectivity issues". Technician was here a few hours..can't see the problem, says it is not at my house or even local. He left. Guess I just watch the modem for signs of life? Meanwhile I have started to use a neighbors airwaves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just tried to move the slate and steel coffee table with my knee...you know I didn't move it AT all.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just tried to move the slate and steel coffee table with my knee...you know I didn't move it AT all.




You're just going to have to try harder.  Did you try running at it at full speed and tackling it with your shoulder?  (gotta take it easy on the knees)


----------



## roadfix

I rented a concrete saw at Home Depot over the weekend and just realized they didn't credit me the $100 deposit I left on my on my CC.   I was just going through my CC statement on line and just noticed this.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Tonight is the condo association's annual meeting.  I'm putting off prepping to give the treasurer's report.  Maybe after lunch...



I was up for re-election to the Board of Trustees tonight.  Usually there is no opposition but two different residents expressed an interest in running for a seat on the Board.  All candidates prepared a brief statement to describe their qualifications/reason for running.  

When the other candidates realized I was the opposition, they both withdrew because, as one said at the meeting tonight, "Even though I'm running, I'm going to vote for you because you're awesome!".  I was re-elected by acclamation.

I told SO when I got home.  She was not impressed and I have come back to earth once again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's OK Andy. We who have never met you still think you're pretty AND awesome. 



I'm listening to *baseball!*  In spite of raining out in Oakland all day and then some, the clouds parted and the sun came out about an hour before the game started. That's because I've heard it mentioned that baseball is the only game created by God. Hope he's an Indians fan.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's OK Andy. We who have never met you still think you're pretty AND awesome.
> 
> *I'm deeply moved!  Thanks*
> 
> ...That's because I've heard it mentioned that baseball is the only game created by God. Hope he's an Indians fan.



_*Based on the Indians' record over the past several years, I'd suggest you might want to rethink that.*_


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I was up for re-election to the Board of Trustees tonight.  Usually there is no opposition but two different residents expressed an interest in running for a seat on the Board.  All candidates prepared a brief statement to describe their qualifications/reason for running.
> 
> When the other candidates realized I was the opposition, they both withdrew because, as one said at the meeting tonight, "Even though I'm running, I'm going to vote for you because you're awesome!".  I was re-elected by acclamation.
> 
> I told SO when I got home.  She was not impressed and I have come back to earth once again.



Congrats Awesome Treasurer Andy M! 

DH took a nasty tumble down the stairs Saturday and re-wrecked his previously messed up knee.  Do not wear flip-flops with socks.  I spent the day fielding phone calls from DH at the doctor's offices and looking for the cane I used when I broke my ankle a few years ago.  I finally found it, it folds up really small, and was tucked into the bathroom closet.  They don't know if anything is broken yet.

The next few weeks should be really fun.  I plan to turn into Nurse Ratchet.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Congrats Awesome Treasurer Andy M!
> 
> DH took a nasty tumble down the stairs Saturday and re-wrecked his previously messed up knee.  Do not wear flip-flops with socks.  I spent the day fielding phone calls from DH at the doctor's offices and looking for the cane I used when I broke my ankle a few years ago.  I finally found it, it folds up really small, and was tucked into the bathroom closet.  They don't know if anything is broken yet.
> 
> The next few weeks should be really fun.  I plan to turn into Nurse Ratchet.



That really sucks, DL.  I hope it's not serious and he can be up and about soon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> That really sucks, DL.  I hope it's not serious and he can be up and about soon.



Thanks Andy.  I hope so too.  Patience is not one of his virtues.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh no, Dawg.... best wishes to Mr. Dawg for a speedy recovery. 

Andy, congrats!  The others must have felt that if it wasn't broken, don't fix it! 

Princess....ouch...!  I hope you don't wake up with pain in the morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cheryl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> You're just going to have to try harder.  Did you try running at it at full speed and tackling it with your shoulder?  (gotta take it easy on the knees)



I think next time, I'll just try it head-on...can't hurt that!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> _*Based on the Indians' record over the past several years, I'd suggest you might want to rethink that.*_


I've been a fan since 1958 and haven't seen too many winning seasons, but I'm still a fan. Besides, they had 92 wins last year - I'd take that again. It's just good to hear baseball again, win or lose. You remember losing, don't you? It's what Boston teams did before we moved here in 2000.  Now why couldn't I have that kind of luck back in Cleveland???


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> DH took a nasty tumble down the stairs Saturday and re-wrecked his previously messed up knee...


Geez Dawg, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope it's nothing serious with the knee.  What you do to his head for wearing sox with flip-flops is up to you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez Dawg, I'm sorry to hear that. Hope it's nothing serious with the knee.  What you do to his head for wearing sox with flip-flops is up to you.



Thanks CG.  Yes.  Thank goodness it wasn't in public.  And I found a new use for a flip-flop, they have a lot of flexibility when connected with a human, along with a few choice words.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm getting ready for a day in the City. I have to be on site for meetings and then have another meeting that could be an interesting possibility--combining cooking and writing. At any rate, I won't be back until late afternoon, so I best get off the computer, feed the girls, etc., etc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Congrats Awesome Treasurer Andy M!
> 
> DH took a nasty tumble down the stairs Saturday and re-wrecked his previously messed up knee.  Do not wear flip-flops with socks.  I spent the day fielding phone calls from DH at the doctor's offices and looking for the cane I used when I broke my ankle a few years ago.  I finally found it, it folds up really small, and was tucked into the bathroom closet.  They don't know if anything is broken yet.
> 
> The next few weeks should be really fun.  I plan to turn into Nurse Ratchet.



Now that could ruin a summer, sorry to hear it and I hope DH is better soon.

I think I hear the Ogre waking up...yep!


----------



## taxlady

Geez, I go to sleep early and all sorts of stuff happens.

PF, ow! I hope it doesn't hurt too much.

Andy, way to go! Sounds like the work you put in for the condo association is appreciated.

Dawg, bummer. I hope he isn't too damaged and he heals quickly. I guess he wasn't wearing the right kind of socks with his flip flops. You don't wear regular socks with zoris; you wear tabis with zoris:







And yes, I remember the sound of flip flop on flesh. As kids we used to whack each other with them on occasion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not even a bruise, the knee is fine, no limp.  One of these days I'm going to break a patella or a tib/fib.

Love the tabis!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been a fan since 1958 and haven't seen too many winning seasons, but I'm still a fan. Besides, they had 92 wins last year - I'd take that again. It's just good to hear baseball again, win or lose. You remember losing, don't you? It's what Boston teams did before we moved here in 2000.  Now why couldn't I have that kind of luck back in Cleveland???




I remember losing too well.  If I didn't, the Red Sox kindly reminded me yesterday.

The Indians had a great season last year.  Now that they have our ex-manager, they could do well.  Francona was good for us.  I hope he does well with Cleveland too.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished a couple sandwiches for brunch.
I took the leftover diced veggies I had the other night with my brats and added in some sliced, dried beef I had in the cupboard for too long. On whitebread with mayo. Kind of like a western.


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on tax returns. Right now I'm letting my desktop computer rest. I turned it off 'cause it won't boot. I'll give it another try in 10 minutes. I just don't need this in tax season. The printer is hooked up to that computer. I wonder if there is a way to put the printer on the network without going through a computer.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm working on tax returns. Right now I'm letting my desktop computer rest. I turned it off 'cause it won't boot. I'll give it another try in 10 minutes. I just don't need this in tax season. The printer is hooked up to that computer. I wonder if there is a way to put the printer on the network without going through a computer.



I think TB did that with my printer.  If you need help email or PM me and I will get him in touch with you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just finished and e-filed the fed and state taxes.  The wonders of modern technology!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I'm working on tax returns. Right now I'm letting my desktop computer rest. I turned it off 'cause it won't boot. I'll give it another try in 10 minutes. I just don't need this in tax season. The printer is hooked up to that computer. I wonder if there is a way to put the printer on the network without going through a computer.



You can if the printer has a network card or is wifi-capable; USB network cards are available. My printer has built-in wifi and came with its own email address, so I can email documents to it from my tablet, or any computer, actually.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I think TB did that with my printer.  If you need help email or PM me and I will get him in touch with you.


Thanks LP, but Stirling will deal with it. He's been a computer geek since before I met him in 1984 and still works in computers 


GotGarlic said:


> You can if the printer has a network card or is wifi-capable. My printer has built-in wifi and came with its own email address, so I can email documents to it from my tablet, or any computer, actually.


That's really cool GG. No, that printer isn't wifi-capable. It's an old HP, duplexing laser printer, that we bought in 1996. If Stirling can't get my desktop computer working again, I might see if there is something I can connect to the printer to make it wireless. It didn't come with USB, but I think there is some sort of adapter or special cable added to it. I could just connect my laptop, but that's a nuisance.


----------



## LPBeier

Yeah, my printer is wi-fi.  I can even sit outside on the bench in the green space beside our unit and print out recipes and patterns to my heart's content!


----------



## taxlady

Stirling had a look at it. He took the hard drive out of the computer and tested in a USB hard drive holder on a different computer. It's dead. Dang! Now I will have to phone the best local computer store and see if they have anyone who can resurrect my data. Phooey.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Stirling had a look at it. He took the hard drive out of the computer and tested in a USB hard drive holder on a different computer. It's dead. Dang! Now I will have to phone the best local computer store and see if they have anyone who can resurrect my data. Phooey.



You don't have a backup?  You might want to look into an online backup service. I use Backblaze on the recommendation of a friend who has more than 15 years of website and graphic design and business data to keep up with. For about $60 a year, it constantly backs up all my data on their server in an encrypted file. Love it.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> You don't have a backup?  You might want to look into an online backup service. I use Backblaze on the recommendation of a friend who has more than 15 years of website and graphic design and business data to keep up with. For about $60 a year, it constantly backs up all my data on their server in an encrypted file. Love it.


I've been lax in backing up. If I use an online backup service, it has to be Canadian. I used to be pretty good about backing stuff up.


----------



## Zhizara

Aw, geez.  Don't get me stared.  Darn it, too late.

The other day a new page came up in my foxfire.  It said that McAfee was turned off and that I had to update to 2014 version, click here.

I was alarmed so I clicked and ended up with RegClean Pro as a recommended scan.  I ended up waiting hours, only to find out it had stopped running.

By then, I realized that I'd been had.  Removal of the program did not remove everything and it came up again and again.

To make matters worse, I found a site that promised that it would clean up the mess and let their programs run.

After that, I found that my purchased games did not work beyond the trial period.

I tried to System Restore to where my games knew that I owned them, only to find that my System Restore is now broken.

I've got my games back, only having to re-buy one for $10, but my System Restore is still broken.  

If I hadn't panicked and started clicking, I'd have realized that McAfee would have automatically updated as usual, buy I'm just not used to being lied to.

Thanks for letting me rant!


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Zhizara. Are you using the paid version of McAfee? Shouldn't it protect you from stuff like that?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I've been lax in backing up. If I use an online backup service, it has to be Canadian. I used to be pretty good about backing stuff up.



I was pretty slack, too, which is why I was so happy to find a good automatic, online service. 

Why do you have to use a Canadian service? Are there any?


----------



## Dawgluver

We got DH's MRI results from his flip-flop stairs mishap, he has a torn meniscus, but nothing broken.  He has an appointment with a surgeon in May.

I went ahead and got a little Aroma rice cooker, super cheap from Amazon, and was anxious to try it.  Wouldn't you know, I'm almost out of rice.  Cooked up the half cup of rice that I found, and the machine did a great job even though the directions were for 3/4 cup of rice, and I had to guess at the water amount.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I was pretty slack, too, which is why I was so happy to find a good automatic, online service.
> 
> Why do you have to use a Canadian service? Are there any?


Because I have client data on my computer. Yes, it's encrypted. It could be in a country other than Canada, but they would have to have very strict laws about releasing data.

I looked into finding a Canadian site a while back. I don't remember what the problem was. Maybe they were outrageously expensive. I should check again. Thanks for the nudge. Maybe they had all their servers in one place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for the tater tots to cook so I can try the meatloaf Shrek made with burger and hot Italian sausage.

I received a bottle of Lilac parfum and have it spritzed on my wrists...loving the the memories that are coming back.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Taxy.  I thought so too.  Right now, everything works except the System Recovery.  I think I'll just keep my fingers crossed that I won't need to use it.

Today was my big shopping day for the month.  I got a gorgeous Porterhouse steak.  I'm not all that hungry, so I divided it into a strip steak and a pretty filet.

I'm really just tired from all the shopping.  I did get everything put away and stored properly.  I crashed and had a good nap.  I think I'll just have the other half of a liverwurst sandwich and tackle all the new goodies tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Got a new book from the library, another Cheese Shop Mystery. I plan on settling down with the book, a bit of wine, and a half-bagel (multi-grain) toasted and schmeared with cream cheese that has walnut bits and honey mixed in. Better get busy mixing my cream cheese, huh?


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg, good to hear that Mr. Dawg has an appt. soon, and that nothing is broken.  Ouch, it hurts just to think about it.  

CG, that sounds like my kind of evening, in fact, that's what I'm headed for now....a snack and a bit of wine, and the latest episode of Grey's Anatomy. 

Princess....Shrek made a meatloaf?  I'm looking forward to hearing about this!  

Good night, everyone.  It's only 10PM here right now, but I am beat after a long day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> *Princess....Shrek made a meatloaf?  I'm looking forward to hearing about this!*



Yes!  It was quite good, he didn't mess with spices or weird ingredients.  Just a straight up meatloaf, I enjoyed it.

Over spicing and adding in things I've told him I don't like, usually ruins a meal for me.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's OK Andy. We who have never met you still think you're pretty AND awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm listening to *baseball!*  In spite of raining out in Oakland all day and then some, the clouds parted and the sun came out about an hour before the game started. *That's because I've heard it mentioned that baseball is the only game created by God.* Hope he's an Indians fan.




Hmmm I thought it was Noah.


----------



## CarolPa

I'm trying to type with a big bandage on my thumb.  I keep adding letters that shouldn't be there.  Last night I was chopping veggies and sliced into the tip of my thumb.  Won't stop bleeding.  I have 3 band aids on it and the finger of a rubber glove rolled down over it for protection.  Hope that stays on while I shower.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> I'm trying to type with a big bandage on my thumb.  I keep adding letters that shouldn't be there.  Last night I was chopping veggies and sliced into the tip of my thumb.  Won't stop bleeding.  I have 3 band aids on it and the finger of a rubber glove rolled down over it for protection.  Hope that stays on while I shower.



Sorry to hear that, Carol.  You should get a package of finger cots...


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sorry to hear that, Carol.  You should get a package of finger cots...


That's exactly what I was thinking. 

Bummer Carol. Sounds like you did a bigger number on your thumb than I did on my finger. Heal quickly.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sorry to hear that, Carol.  You should get a package of finger cots...



Until you can get  one of the finger thingies, you are going to have to stop the bleeding the hard way. Put strong pressure on the cut for at least 15 minutes. No peaking! 

When the nurse in the ER one time ripped the dressing off my hand because she didn't like the way the paramedics had put in the IV, she took a chunk of flesh right out of the back of my hand. That bled for more than 24 hours. I ended up putting a wad of 4x4's and a couple of heavy books on top of them over the would after I got home. I worked. BTW, warm water of the shower will only make it bleed more if you don't get it stopped first.


----------



## Addie

I have been having trouble all week with my hip and spine. So I have been taking the Vicodin on a regular basis and sometimes more than the directions call for. I guess the days of taking just one instead of the two at a time are over. I knew that someday it would get worse, but it is really ticking me off big time. There were a couple of days I spent in bed. I couldn't even take one step without pain. It has never been this bad. It is all this dang rain that is causing the problem.


----------



## CarolPa

Yes, I do want to get some finger cots when I go out.  It isn't actively bleeding.  It's hard to do anything without using your thumb, and when I do something that requires  pressing with my thumb, it seeps a little.  And that's letting up since last night.  It's just going to be inconvenient until it heals.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Yes, I do want to get some finger cots when I go out.  It isn't actively bleeding.  It's hard to do anything without using your thumb, and when I do something that requires  pressing with my thumb, it seeps a little.  And that's letting up since last night.  It's just going to be inconvenient until it heals.



Give your boo, boo a big kiss. Don't you know Mother's kisses have magic?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm catching up here on DC as I haven't been around much for the last several days except maybe to put my 2 cents worth in on the Song Title thread.

Carol, I hope your thumb heals quickly.  Yes, you don't know how much you use them until they hurt (or bleed).  I have an infection under the nail of one of mine (happens often and I don't know why).  

PF, that's great about Shrek's meatloaf!  TB will make steaks, chicken, all simple stuff (and only seasons with salt and a little pepper thankfully), but won't get into things where you have to mix it up.  He just tells me he'll leave that to me because I make it best.  

Well, I have to go check on TB.  He was running a fever again earlier and if he is to call into work (and me to call to get into the doctor) we have to act soon.


----------



## cara

I managed to cut into my middle finger with garden shears a few years ago.. a clean cut into the fingertip.. I took a brief look at it and told Frank to drive me to Hospital to get it stitched.. not so bad at all, but I knew at the fingertip it would take weeks to heal...

Addie,
hope you're getting well soon!


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Yes, I do want to get some finger cots when I go out.  It isn't actively bleeding.  It's hard to do anything without using your thumb, and when I do something that requires  pressing with my thumb, it seeps a little.  And that's letting up since last night.  It's just going to be inconvenient until it heals.


While you are getting the finger cots, pick up some of the fast healing adhesive bandages. They work really well. They also get in the way less when you are cooking, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just doing laundry and household stuff while I'm waiting out a rain delay in Cleveland, pushing back the start time of the home opener. Meanwhile, I might start on prepping foods for snacks and supper tonight.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just doing laundry and household stuff while I'm waiting out a rain delay in Cleveland, pushing back the start time of the home opener. Meanwhile, I might start on prepping foods for snacks and supper tonight.



Our afternoon games usually start around 3 p.m. But because of all the festivities happening, we started at noon and still was late starting the game. But the ceremonies were nice to watch.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting on the porch soaking up the Vitamin D. Time to head to the back yard and plant some veggie seeds.


----------



## CarolPa

Tax, I will look for the advanced healing bandages.  Right now DH and I buy different bandages.  He buys the cloth stretchy things, and I buy the cheapest generic ones I can find.  That's a good thing, because of where my cut is on a weird angle, I have to use 3 of them to keep it covered.  

When I saw the price of the finger cots I nixed that idea.  My little glove fingers are working out just fine.  I have this box of hospital gloves from when I had my surgery and needed all the wound packing.  Ok, so it looks like I have a mini condom on my thumb.  It's a conversation starter for sure!  LOL  I'm hoping this is healed in time to cook Easter dinner.  People are counting on me.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> *I'm sitting on the porch soaking up the Vitamin D.* Time to head to the back yard and plant some veggie seeds.




Hmmm, I thought we were going to see a picture of you sun bathing, not some plants and seed packets!


----------



## taxlady

Carol, the quick heal adhesive bandages seem pricey. But, you leave them on for 2 - 4 days, so you don't use as many of them as the ordinary kinds. They don't get soggy in water.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Carol, the quick heal adhesive bandages seem pricey. But, you leave them on for 2 - 4 days, so you don't use as many of them as the ordinary kinds. They don't get soggy in water.


I wouldn't have gotten through culinary school without them, between burns and cuts.  We all used them with a glove or cot over top when we were cooking.

I'm trying to get the energy to get to Costco before the madding crowds.  I only have a few items and want to get in and out as quickly as possible.  But it is looking more and more unlikely as they opened 10 minutes ago.  I'm glad they are only 5 minutes away.


----------



## Zhizara

Carol, the reason I prefer the cloth stretch bandages is that they stay on when they get wet.  Even living alone and cooking for one, I'm constantly getting my hands wet, so with the plain bandages I have to rebandage all over again and again.


----------



## CarolPa

Using the rubber gloves is keeping my bandages from getting wet.  I am changing the bandage every day.  My cut has reached the ugly stage, but is no longer bleeding.  Very little soreness.  I wipe it with an alcohol swab, apply some neosporin and put on my three cheapy bandages.  I leave the rubber glove finger off for a while until I need to get my hands wet.  If I see the least little sign of infection I'm heading for the DR. office.


----------



## Mad Cook

Sitting up in bed with a cup of tea and a blueberry New York Bagel Company bagel in my hand. The latter sounds cosmopolitan but is actually made on an industrial estate in Rotherham, Yorkshire! The blueberry tastes a bit artificial - in fact it tastes downright peculiar. Don't think I'll buy them again. Decided to have an early night but kept hearing the beginning of really interesting programmes on the radio so it's now 2am!

Night night, all


----------



## Zhizara

I doubt you'll have to go to the doctor, Carol.  Neosporin works!


----------



## cara

My husband, Frank, had a accident on the motorway friday afternoon. He was brought to the hospital with the helicopter. 
He was put into induced coma, has a comminuted femoral neck fracture, which was operated the same night. He also has a broken pelvis, which needs surgical treatment within the next days,  broken rips and a broken sternum. Due to this his lung is also damaged.
All that happened 400km away from Hannover. I will travel to Regensburg today. Even if I can't do anything there, it's better than sitting here and worrying.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no Cara! (((hugs))). That must be scary. I will send healing vibes in the direction of Regensburg. Have a safe trip.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cara, I'm so sorry to hear about your husband's accident! How awful for you both. I hope he recovers well. Take care.


----------



## Andy M.

Cara that is awful.  We wish a speedy and complete recovery for your husband.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh Cara, how terrible!  So hoping for quick healing and safe recovery for Frank.


----------



## Addie

A few for your husband to watch over him, like they do for my daughter. 

Cara, considering the extent of his injuries and the pain involved, the induced coma is the best thing that can happen to him right now. Needless to say, prayers have already gone up for him. And for you, lots of hugs and caring also. I won't be able to stop thinking about your and your husband for the next few days. When you have the chance, do keep us informed. I know you won't always feel like it, and we do understand. I hope you have family with you at this time. You need someone to take over the daily chores of just living for you at this time.


----------



## taxlady

Cara, even though he is in an induced coma, be sure to talk to him. He may be able to hear and understand you. If they used curare for the "coma", he will be able to hear you, but he won't be able to show any reaction.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Cara, even though he is in an induced coma, be sure to talk to him. He may be able to hear and understand you. If they used curare for the "coma", he will be able to hear you, but he won't be able to show any reaction.



Very wise advice. You never know what can and cannot be heard when in a coma. Also hold his hand. The human touch can send so many positive messages. Tell him about family goings on and activities, read him a book that he has been meaning to read, but never got around to, even if it is about mechanics, or the latest Sports Illustrated. If there are pictures, describe them. 

There have been reported instances of children reporting events of hearing sounds from the womb. One time events that only occurred during the mother's pregnancy. And so many instances of patients telling their loved ones of knowing and hearing what was said during their coma. 

Remember our prayers are and concern are with you.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching Burger Land on the Travel channel. I haven't seen this series of burger joint programs before. I always like getting new ideas for the hamburger.


----------



## CarolPa

Cara, I am praying for a full and speedy recovery for Frank.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I'm watching Burger Land on the Travel channel. I haven't seen this series of burger joint programs before. I always like getting new ideas for the hamburger.




To me, a burger has to be a patty, lettuce, tomato, onion and mayo.  Period.  With many other things I can be adventurous, but not the burger.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> To me, a burger has to be a patty, lettuce, tomato, onion and mayo.  Period.  With many other things I can be adventurous, but not the burger.



I wish I liked 'burger. When I make the 'burger with onions and gravy, I only use 1/4 of a pound. Just enough to give it flavor. I rely more on the Better Than Bullion for the flavor than the meat. The only way I will eat 'burger, is if I get a Burger King, hold the onion. I usually will buy a Jr. Burger. The regular one is too much for me to eat. I never finish it.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> To me, a burger has to be a patty, lettuce, tomato, onion and mayo. Period. With many other things I can be adventurous, but not the burger.


 
Some might say _that_ is too much 

I saw a couple I'd like to make.
One was a poached burger. You have 1/4" or so of water with a pile of onions in it, steaming away, and the burger cooking alongside. The hamburger consisted of a regular bun, the burger, some onions, some horseradish and some mustard. The guys commented on how beefy and oniony the flavor was. How the burger picked up the flavors of being cooked in onion flavored water. It wasn't the prettiest burger but it sounded delicious.

And there was a griddle method of pre-making the burgers into meatballs and using a metal spatula to flatten them onto the griddle. Sort of a pushing down/sliding motion that left a very thin, quick cooking burger with edges that picked up a nice crust.

But they did have a loaded burger that caught my attention, too. A Brazilian burger. It was a ground sirloin steak with a cooked slice of ham and Swiss cheese, a fried egg, lettuce, tomato, pickles, corn and potato sticks. I think it had mayo on it. Supposedly it was authentic to what you can get in Brazil.

And on the opposite end they were in WI and there was a burger joint where you could not order a cheeseburger. They literally had no cheese at a burger joint in WI 

Good series if you are into food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cara said:


> My husband, Frank, had a accident on the motorway friday afternoon...


Cara, you and Frank are both in my prayers. Hoping he makes a full recovery.


----------



## Mad Cook

cara said:


> My husband, Frank, had a accident on the motorway friday afternoon. He was brought to the hospital with the helicopter.
> He was put into induced coma, has a comminuted femoral neck fracture, which was operated the same night. He also has a broken pelvis, which needs surgical treatment within the next days, broken rips and a broken sternum. Due to this his lung is also damaged.
> All that happened 400km away from Hannover. I will travel to Regensburg today. Even if I can't do anything there, it's better than sitting here and worrying.


My thoughts are with you, Cara. I don't know if you'll pick this up but I have a friend who lives in Regensburg. She's a Lutheran minister. I'm not sure if she's at home at the moment as she has been in London but if she's around I could ask her to meet with you if it would help. She's a lovely Scotswoman with grown up children who doesn't push religion down your throat and is just what one needs in a crisis. If you need her let me know.


----------



## Addie

The only way I love 'burger is in a really good home made meatloaf. And I love it in a sandwich with ketchup!


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> The only way I love 'burger is in a really good home made meatloaf. And I love it in a sandwich with ketchup!


 
Or with a little salt and real mayonnaise or better yet... on wheat bread with mustard  THAT is my favorite right there. Gotta be wheat bread though.
sonofagun... my yummy is just a red X now... interesting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cara said:


> My husband, Frank, had a accident on the motorway friday afternoon.



Cara, so sorry!  My thoughts and prayers for you and Frank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching 60 Minutes...made a donation to Healthwagon.org.  The website is crowded right now...it's a worthy cause.


----------



## Dawgluver

No Amazing Race on tonight, preempted by the CMAs.  So we're watching that.  We're more rock than country, but so far have been enjoying it.


----------



## LPBeier

I am using my new cellphone while having dinner out with my wonderful hubby! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Cosmos_!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

cara said:


> My husband, Frank, had a accident on the motorway friday afternoon...


 
Oh no Cara. Here's wishing Frank a speedy recovery. Regensburg University has one of the top teaching hospitals in German. He'll be receiving excellent care.


----------



## pacanis

Getting ready to drive into my accountant's office and see how much I owe our wonderful government.
I'll also stop by Giant Eagle's gas station to fill up before I lose my money off per gallon. I'll be right in front of the store, but there isn't really anything I need. Maybe I'll pick up some fresh chicken wings. I'm sure I'll wish I had one night this week.
And I need to find a new place to get my hair cut. I'm going to poke my head inside a place I read about in our local paper. I'm hoping by getting it cut closer to the city I'll run into a more stable business than i'm finding out here in the sticks. They advertise accepting walk-ins, so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## CarolPa

*Pac,* I turned on that show and watched some of it after you mentioned it.  I liked the one where they made their burgers on toast rather than a bun.  I think I would like that and will try it next time.  I buy a pkg of buns and the two of us just eat a couple, then the rest go stale.  Don't say freeze them.  DH will not eat bread that has been frozen.  

*Addie* - I don't consider what they sell in Burger King a burger.  I can't find a fast-food burger that tastes like meat.  They put all those condiments on them to cover up the taste, or lack thereof.   I mostly just eat burgers made at home on my George Foreman grill.  There are some sit down restaurants that serve Angus burgers and I can eat them, but there are usually other things on the menu that I prefer.


----------



## cara

Just to give you a Short update (doing it from the mobile and it is not so easy to write)
He is in the OP right now to get the pelvis fixed. His condition was so good, they decided to do it now and not by the end of the week. 
After That they will lower the meds, so he has the Chance to wake up. 
I know the induced coma was good for him, but he already fought against it, stubborn as he is ;-)
Right now I Hope everything goes well and I will be able to See him later!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is good news, Cara!  Still sending healing thoughts and prayers.  Remember to take care of yourself, get some rest.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I just got back from the collision reporting centre. Some dear 89 year old lady decided to change lanes into the spot my car was already occupying.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My brand new two week old car. 

At least no one was hurt.


----------



## Katie H

Spending the day tidying up, making assorted important phone calls and finalizing arrangements before I enter the hospital in Nashville on Wednesday.

Won't know until after 4:30 tomorrow afternoon what time the surgery will be, which means we don't know what time we'll have to leave home to arrive in ample time for it.  On a good day, the drive is almost 3 hours.  With commute traffic, an hour is easily added.

To get it over with and to count surgery day as day #1, I would like to have it early in the morning.  However, I don't necessarily like getting up at o'dark hundred to do that, so it's a two-edged sword as far as the timing goes.

I'm not even there yet and I already want to be home, which is one of the reasons I'd prefer to be among the first on the surgeon's list.

I already have a freezer full of precooked dinner meals and a couple of home made sweets for future desserts until I feel up to being up on my feet for an extended period.  I'll fill in the blanks as far as groceries are concerned when I shop tomorrow morning.

My bag is packed, except for the night-before/morning toiletries, and I've put a couple of pillows and the walker in the car.

There will be a bed in my room for Glenn so he can be nearby for moral support and assistance when the hospital staff isn't around.

I've set aside some good audio books, a pile of knitting projects and some recipe typing/editing for the computer to keep me occupied when I'm supposed to be good and behaving myself.

Glenn's a sweetheart and is always around, even now, making sure I'm taking care of myself.  He won't even let me walk down the driveway to get the mail.  Says I shouldn't take any unnecessary risks.  I did get away with hanging the linens out on the line on Friday.

Unfortunately, my phone went belly up this morning and I will have to shop for a new one when I'm running errands tomorrow.  Looks like Murphy's Law still exists.

Harley and the two kitties, Sally and Bella, are all provided for and will be fine, but bored.  They'll all be happy when Daddy and Mommy are back home.  It certainly isn't much fun when they're not around.  No petting or loving.

I think all bases have been covered and all that's left is minimal waiting and a long drive.  I'm almost there and...definitely ready.  Time to say goodbye to Mr. Pain!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Why not drive to Nashville tomorrow?  Spend the night and then you are already there or on the way when you find out the time for the surgery.


----------



## taxlady

Cara, I'm glad to hear he is doing well. Did anyone tell your DH what happened, where he is, why he was in an induced coma? Just wondering since he was fighting the coma. Still sending healing vibes.

Rocket, bummer about the new car. I would be very upset if it were my brand new car. I'm pleased no one was injured.

Katie, best wishes for excellent surgery and speedy recovery. It does sound like you have the bases covered. Healing vibes going in your direction.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> *Pac,* I turned on that show and watched some of it after you mentioned it. I liked the one where they made their burgers on toast rather than a bun. I think I would like that and will try it next time. I buy a pkg of buns and the two of us just eat a couple, then the rest go stale. Don't say freeze them. DH will not eat bread that has been frozen.


 
I was thinking the one that they flattened thin with the spatula would be good on bread, for when I am out of buns.
I'm going to try the poached burger as soon as the first Vidalias hit the market.


----------



## pacanis

That stinks, RJ.


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> Spending the day tidying up, making assorted important phone calls and finalizing arrangements before I enter the hospital in Nashville on Wednesday.
> 
> Won't know until after 4:30 tomorrow afternoon what time the surgery will be, which means we don't know what time we'll have to leave home to arrive in ample time for it. On a good day, the drive is almost 3 hours. With commute traffic, an hour is easily added.
> 
> To get it over with and to count surgery day as day #1, I would like to have it early in the morning. However, I don't necessarily like getting up at o'dark hundred to do that, so it's a two-edged sword as far as the timing goes.
> 
> I'm not even there yet and I already want to be home, which is one of the reasons I'd prefer to be among the first on the surgeon's list.
> 
> I already have a freezer full of precooked dinner meals and a couple of home made sweets for future desserts until I feel up to being up on my feet for an extended period. I'll fill in the blanks as far as groceries are concerned when I shop tomorrow morning.
> 
> My bag is packed, except for the night-before/morning toiletries, and I've put a couple of pillows and the walker in the car.
> 
> There will be a bed in my room for Glenn so he can be nearby for moral support and assistance when the hospital staff isn't around.
> 
> I've set aside some good audio books, a pile of knitting projects and some recipe typing/editing for the computer to keep me occupied when I'm supposed to be good and behaving myself.
> 
> Glenn's a sweetheart and is always around, even now, making sure I'm taking care of myself. He won't even let me walk down the driveway to get the mail. Says I shouldn't take any unnecessary risks. I did get away with hanging the linens out on the line on Friday.
> 
> Unfortunately, my phone went belly up this morning and I will have to shop for a new one when I'm running errands tomorrow. Looks like Murphy's Law still exists.
> 
> Harley and the two kitties, Sally and Bella, are all provided for and will be fine, but bored. They'll all be happy when Daddy and Mommy are back home. It certainly isn't much fun when they're not around. No petting or loving.
> 
> I think all bases have been covered and all that's left is minimal waiting and a long drive. I'm almost there and...definitely ready. Time to say goodbye to Mr. Pain!


Crumbs - 3 hours away from the hospital! On this small island where we are never more than 75 miles from the sea, it's easy to forget how big the USA is (are). You wouldn't have to travel that far in an emergency eg heart attack, road accident, would you?


----------



## Mad Cook

cara said:


> Just to give you a Short update (doing it from the mobile and it is not so easy to write)
> He is in the OP right now to get the pelvis fixed. His condition was so good, they decided to do it now and not by the end of the week.
> After That they will lower the meds, so he has the Chance to wake up.
> I know the induced coma was good for him, but he already fought against it, stubborn as he is ;-)
> Right now I Hope everything goes well and I will be able to See him later!


 Cara, check your pms if possible. It's important as it may help you.


----------



## Mad Cook

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I just got back from the collision reporting centre. Some dear 89 year old lady decided to change lanes into the spot my car was already occupying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new two week old car.
> 
> At least no one was hurt.


Oh dear. Glad no-one was hurt. Will the insurance be nice about it?


----------



## Katie H

Mad Cook said:


> Crumbs - 3 hours away from the hospital! On this small island where we are never more than 75 miles from the sea, it's easy to forget how big the USA is (are). You wouldn't have to travel that far in an emergency eg heart attack, road accident, would you?



No, Mad Cook, we wouldn't have to travel very far in the event of an emergency.  The nearest hospital is about 15 miles away.

I'm going to Nashville because Vanderbilt is one of the best medical facilities in the country for nearly any medical need.  Their orthopedic department is first rate, which is why I'm going there.


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> No, Mad Cook, we wouldn't have to travel very far in the event of an emergency. The nearest hospital is about 15 miles away.
> 
> I'm going to Nashville because Vanderbilt is one of the best medical facilities in the country for nearly any medical need. Their orthopedic department is first rate, which is why I'm going there.


Aha! Wise move. Mind you, 15 miles is far enough if your life is in danger.


----------



## Katie H

Mad Cook, here is a little information on Vanderbilt University Medical Center.  It's an amazing place.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cara ~* Glad to see Frank is improving quickly. Hope he's out of the coma and back into your home to recover really soon. I'll keep up the good thoughts and prayers.

*Rocket ~* Yikes! That's a shame about the new car. Hopefully your insurance company does you right.

*Katie ~* Good luck with Knee Surgery 2.0. Hope you're up and dancing again really soon! You're so lucky to have a guy like Glenn to dote on you during recovery. And...behave yourself.


----------



## cjmmytunes

cara said:


> My husband, Frank, had a accident on the motorway friday afternoon. He was brought to the hospital with the helicopter.
> He was put into induced coma, has a comminuted femoral neck fracture, which was operated the same night. He also has a broken pelvis, which needs surgical treatment within the next days,  broken rips and a broken sternum. Due to this his lung is also damaged.
> All that happened 400km away from Hannover. I will travel to Regensburg today. Even if I can't do anything there, it's better than sitting here and worrying.



Cara, so sorry to hear about your husband.  Sending some  your way to watch over you, hubby, and family.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I just got back from the collision reporting centre. Some dear 89 year old lady decided to change lanes into the spot my car was already occupying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brand new two week old car.
> 
> At least no one was hurt.



OMGoodness, so glad no one was hurt.  My mom and I were at the post office the first of last month, and when we came out someone had backed into the back drivers corner of the car and cracked the fender.  But they didn't leave a name or anything, and nothing major was broken so we're just dealing with it.


----------



## LPBeier

cara said:


> Just to give you a Short update (doing it from the mobile and it is not so easy to write)
> He is in the OP right now to get the pelvis fixed. His condition was so good, they decided to do it now and not by the end of the week.
> After That they will lower the meds, so he has the Chance to wake up.
> I know the induced coma was good for him, but he already fought against it, stubborn as he is ;-)
> Right now I Hope everything goes well and I will be able to See him later!



Cara I just read about Frank's accident. I am glad he is doing better and that you are with him now.  Thoughts and prayers going up for both of you. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry all this stuff has been going on.  

We're sitting out on our balcony overlooking the Carribbean Sea, watching the palm trees sway in the breeze.  A couple of accoustic guitarists are playing outside of a restaurant down below.  We've been up for over 24 hours, between driving, hotel, and flight delays, and are totally exhausted, but now we're in Paradise.  Life is good!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry all this stuff has been going on.
> 
> We're sitting out on our balcony overlooking the Carribbean Sea, watching the palm trees sway in the breeze.  A couple of accoustic guitarists are playing outside of a restaurant down below.  We've been up for over 24 hours, between driving, hotel, and flight delays, and are totally exhausted, but now we're in Paradise.  Life is good!



What?  You just got home from Vegas...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  You just got home from Vegas...



I know!  Beagle is not happy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I know!  Beagle is not happy.



Poor Beagle, I wonder if she would like to chase squirrels and crows in Montana...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Poor Beagle, I wonder if she would like to chase squirrels and crows in Montana...



She said if you have bunnies and cats, she's in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> She said if you have bunnies and cats, she's in.



The cats, I have...not sure about the bunnies.  I have deer...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The cats, I have...not sure about the bunnies.  I have deer...



She would love your cats to pieces, and to their annoyance.  And bark incessantly at the deer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> She would love your cats to pieces, and to their annoyance.  And bark incessantly at the deer.



Have fun and snorkel one for me!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> ...Rocket, bummer about the new car. I would be very upset if it were my brand new car. I'm pleased no one was injured...





pacanis said:


> That stinks, RJ.





Cooking Goddess said:


> ...*Rocket ~* Yikes! That's a shame about the new car. Hopefully your insurance company does you right...





cjmmytunes said:


> OMGoodness, so glad no one was hurt.  My mom and I were at the post office the first of last month, and when we came out someone had backed into the back drivers corner of the car and cracked the fender.  But they didn't leave a name or anything, and nothing major was broken so we're just dealing with it.





Mad Cook said:


> Oh dear. Glad no-one was hurt. Will the insurance be nice about it?


Thanks all. It's great no one was injured and yes, the insurance is coming through no problem. I met the lady at the reporting centre and the P.C. that took the report said she admitted fault so my insurance has deemed me a not at fault claim.
I feel sorry for her because at 89 years old her insurance will rise to an unaffordable amount. Unfortunately for a senior of her age, it will probably increase by 400%, so my insurance agent told me. That's how it works in Ontario. We went for a coffee and she is a really nice lady, but, I think it's time to hang the keys up.


----------



## taxlady

RJ, do you have the coverage that gets you a new car?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  You just got home from Vegas...


That's what I was thinking. I had to read the post twice to make sure I hadn't misunderstood.

Have a great time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> That's what I was thinking. I had to read the post twice to make sure I hadn't misunderstood.
> 
> Have a great time.



I guess when you retire you can go on as many vacations as you want...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

At least as long as the money holds out!

Have a great time in paradise Dawg. Just know that I am really *jealous.* 

I'm coming down from a really yummy dinner. So yummy that Himself took one look at the roast and the sides and said "I think this meal needs a wine". Keep in mind that I'm the alchi in our house, so for him to suggest wine it had to be good!

Many thanks to Craig and his beef roast post.


----------



## Andy M.

Made a run to Penzeys today.  Spent about $35 for a variety of herbs and spices.  Since my last visit they rearranged the entire store.  

While stuff is generally in alphabetical order, when they run out of room, the rest of the alphabet shows up in the oddest locations.  

Oh, you want nutmeg?  It's not between the "M"s and "O"s, it's over there with the baking spices.   Peppercorns?  No, not in the "P"s but over here in a separate Peppers section...  No, sir, the chilies are not with the peppers, they have their own "Chilies" section.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Made a run to Penzeys today.  Spent about $35 for a variety of herbs and spices.  Since my last visit they rearranged the entire store.
> 
> While stuff is generally in alphabetical order, when they run out of room, the rest of the alphabet shows up in the oddest locations.
> 
> Oh, you want nutmeg?  It's not between the "M"s and "O"s, it's over there with the baking spices.   Peppercorns?  No, not in the "P"s but over here in a separate Peppers section...  No, sir, the chilies are not with the peppers, they have their own "Chilies" section.



You need a treasure map...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

$35? You got out cheap Andy! They do that rearranging so you have to wander the store every time and see things you had no intention of buying...but still do. Evil marketing.  Did it work?

We plan on going over to that location within the next month or so. Any chance I could get a map of their layout from you?  Never mind...I'll wander. And carry a big wallet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I better never get another inheritance and a Penzey's Catalog at the same time again. I had 5 boxes show up at the door.

It sure was fun dumping all the old, stale spices.


----------



## LPBeier

I am watching the Voice with TB. Violet is whining trying to get more treats and Monkey is chasing her laser toy. Just one happy family!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Maybe Violet is just singing along with the competitors on "The Voice".


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe Violet is just singing along with the competitors on "The Voice".



 I had a cocker, Brewster, who used to sing anytime you sung happy birthday.  He also sang to the piano and certain songs on the radio.  He was hilarious!  We weren't sure if Happy Birthday was his favourite or he hated it!


----------



## taxlady

A friend's Siberian husky stayed with us for a couple of weeks. He sang along to some music. If I remember correctly, it was mostly The Grateful Dead. He had a very nice voice. Unfortunately, we couldn't hear how his singing went with the music. He seemed happy enough. His tail was curled.


----------



## Addie

If I am sitting  on the bed and start to sing, Teddy jumps up and attacks me from the back. Either it is an attack or he loves my singing and is giving me a back scratch.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished bagging the croutons I made last night. I started late and the second batch was still in the toaster oven.


----------



## Addie

I am in the process of getting ready to go to my appointment with my Vascular Doctor. Oh Joy! Such another fun day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

is it morning?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> is it morning?



Yup! 8:14 by my clock.  



This is Cheery Mary,
And I am her to say,
Get up, get up, get up!
It's such a lovely day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No, it's only 6:20, I want to go back to bed.

Where's my slingshot...


----------



## pacanis

I know a vascular surgeon. Vary pale fellow. Come to think of it his twins are very pale, too. They look like those kids in those movies, the ones that are always taking over the town.
Just sayin'.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, it's only 6:20, I want to go back to bed.
> 
> *Where's my slingshot*...



And after I sent you a nice Cheery Poem to start your day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I don't do mornings...


----------



## pacanis

I just finished eating a chicken sandwich with lettuce and mayo on toast. That should hold me 'til noonish.


----------



## Katie H

Gathering last minute loose ends and waiting for Glenn's son to arrive so we can give him the skinny on what he can do to take care of things while we're gone.  Won't have to give him much instruction since this is his childhood home and his dog, Baxter, and Harley have been best buds since they were puppies.  And, hooray, the sun's out!  Been cloudy and rainy for a couple of days.  Nice to see some cheery weather.


----------



## LPBeier

Just woke up - it is 9 am here.  Another night where I slept best the last three hours than I did all night.

I will check on TB in the next few minutes to see if he is going to work or I am calling to see if I can get him in to the doctor.  This has been dragging on way too long for him.

I have way too much laundry to do today and also want to play with my new phone so I can get used to it.


----------



## CarolPa

Rocket, IMO that 89 woman should not have been driving.  She could have killed someone.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Rocket, IMO that 89 woman should not have been driving.  She could have killed someone.



My father finally gave up his license when he moved in with us and I drove him everywhere.  He was 84, legally blind in one eye and could barely see out of the other.  Mind you he lived in a small community and only drove to the stores but it still scared the life out of me knowing he was on the road.  I am much younger but certain health issues can affect my driving and I only do so when I know I am safe.  I will be totally willing to give up my license when I feel I am dangerous to myself and others.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

CarolPa said:


> Rocket, IMO that 89 woman should not have been driving. She could have killed someone.


I have to agree with you Carol. She stated that she didn't see me. It was daylight and clear and I was 3/4 of a car length ahead of her. (her right front bumper hit my left rear quarter panel).
Fortunately, Ontario is changing licence renewal rules for seniors starting April 21st.
New test coming soon for elderly Ontario drivers - The Globe and Mail


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> Rocket, IMO that 89 woman should not have been driving.  She could have killed someone.


I don't think you can judge her driving ability based on one mistake. She probably didn't check her blind spot. I see younger people make that mistake all the time, but they are usually lucky that no one is in that blind spot.

Yes, the accident is a good reason to have her driving evaluated.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> New test coming soon for elderly Ontario drivers - The Globe and Mail


BC makes seniors get a medical form filled on renewal of their licences.  No form, no license.  And they can be turned away if any one section is filled out with problems.  

Rocket I am so glad it wasn't worse for you.  I hope if the government doesn't take her license that she has enough sense to give it up.


----------



## taxlady

I wish they would base the extra restrictions on anyone on statistics. Older drivers have fewer accidents and are less likely to drive impaired.

I wouldn't mind seeing mandatory physicals for all drivers every some number of years. Depending on the results, it could be a shorter period of time for some drivers.

When I was a kid I was visiting my dad in the hospital. The wife of the man in the next bed had an epileptic seizure right there in the hospital room. She knew she was epileptic and was still driving, which is illegal in California (It may be legal if controlled by drugs and seizure free for some amount of time). I got called a busy body and worse by the woman and her mother when I mentioned to the nurse that the police should probably be informed, since she had driven to the hospital. I was being selfish. I don't want epileptics who have seizures driving when I'm on the road.


----------



## Addie

Living in an elderly resident building, we see the problem every day. Fortunately in this state you can report someone to the RMV without giving your name or any other self information. Even if you don't know the name of the driver, just report the license plate number.

One man was so bad that management called his son in the middle of the night to tell him to take the keys away from his father. Nothing happened. Skip was driving down side and back streets so the cops wouldn't see him. He had hit more than one car in the parking lot. Finally management took away his parking spot and made him park in the rear of the building. It just kept getting worse and worse.  I told the manager I would call my daughter who is in management at the RMV and report him. When I told her how bad it had become, she called our local police station and had them send someone out immediately. They couldn't arrest him at that time, since he hadn't had an accident that day, but they did demand his keys. They told him that they had received several calls the day before from people who had seen him driving on side streets and hitting parked cars. They also told him he needed to call RMV and set up an appointment for re-evaluation for a Fit To Drive test. About a week later, his son put him in a nursing home and sold Skip's car. Now we have another one who won't go above 20 m.p.h.  His reaction speed is one step below none.

I understand that it is difficult for them to lose their independence. But in  this city we have *so many programs *aimed at the elderly, that there is no need for them to be driving after a certain age or when they begin to show certain disabilities.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from a nice little walk. The sun has finally poked out... at least for a little while. And I saw my first groundhog hole that was opened up. It's about time they woke up from hibernation. It doesn't help that there is still ice on the lake. I'm sure it's ten degrees warmer ten minutes south.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> When I was a kid I was visiting my dad in the hospital. The wife of the man in the next bed had an epileptic seizure right there in the hospital room. She knew she was epileptic and was still driving, which is illegal in California (It may be legal if controlled by drugs and seizure free for some amount of time). I got called a busy body and worse by the woman and her mother when I mentioned to the nurse that the police should probably be informed, since she had driven to the hospital. *I was being selfish.* I don't want epileptics who have seizures driving when I'm on the road.


You were NOT being selfish.  I was thought to have epilepsy and told not to drive until I was cleared.  I obeyed it because I didn't want to hurt myself or anyone else.  I hated it, just like I do now, but I make the right decisions for the right reasons.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> You were NOT being selfish.  I was thought to have epilepsy and told not to drive until I was cleared.  I obeyed it because I didn't want to hurt myself or anyone else.  I hated it, just like I do now, but I make the right decisions for the right reasons.



The daughter of my Atlanta girlfriend has Petite Mal. When she turned 16 she thought her mother was going to let her take driving lessons.like all her friends were doing. Her daughter is now in her late 20's and still waiting for those lessons. And she now understands why her mother gave her a loud and clear "No". She has had a couple of seizures while riding with her mother in the car. Imagine if she had been driving. I shudder to even think about what could happen.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> You were NOT being selfish.  I was thought to have epilepsy and told not to drive until I was cleared.  I obeyed it because I didn't want to hurt myself or anyone else.  I hated it, just like I do now, but I make the right decisions for the right reasons.


I meant that I was being a busybody, "good two shoes" and doing it for the good of the public. I was doing for me. If it happened to be good for other people, great.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> I don't think you can judge her driving ability based on one mistake. She probably didn't check her blind spot. I see younger people make that mistake all the time, but they are usually lucky that no one is in that blind spot.
> 
> Yes, the accident is a good reason to have her driving evaluated.



Normally I would agree with you taxy except there was no blind spot. My left rear tire was even with her front bumper. She should have clearly seen me through her windshield.


----------



## Katie H

Just got "the" phone call.  We'll have to leave about 2 a.m. tomorrow to get to the hospital in time for my surgery slot.  Good part is, I'm the first on the surgeon's list.  I like that, plus it gives me nearly a whole day to get back up to speed after the surgery.

Let the games begin!!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck Katie.  See you soon.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Good luck Katie.  See you soon.



+1. Prayers for your speedy recovery on the way. Too late for this year, but expect to see you running in the Boston Marathon next year.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Just got "the" phone call.  We'll have to leave about 2 a.m. tomorrow to get to the hospital in time for my surgery slot.  Good part is, I'm the first on the surgeon's list.  I like that, plus it gives me nearly a whole day to get back up to speed after the surgery.
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!!



Thinking of you, Katie!  May your surgery go well, and may all your knee problems be resolved!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Just got "the" phone call.  We'll have to leave about 2 a.m. tomorrow to get to the hospital in time for my surgery slot...



Good luck and God bless. I'll be looking for you in the next Rockettes kick line!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Rocket, IMO that 89 woman should not have been driving.  She could have killed someone.


Carol, why should age be the only determination for driver retesting? Like taxy said, by age we tend to have fewer accidents. At least most old-person accidents are at low speed!  Unlike those 20-somethings that speed, drink, and have more serious accidents. I have no problem with scheduled retesting in order to continue to enjoy the privilege of driving. Maybe road tests every ten years until you hit 70, then road tests every five years after that? I also think retesting should be mandatory if you have so many moving violations in a specific amount of time. You get more than one speeding ticket in a year? Retest! Two at-fault accidents in a year? Retest! Sometimes it takes a LOT for a concept to stick. 

****

I''m listening to the Indians post-game show while the dishwasher finishes up. Then I'll kick back for the rest of the night and enjoy a cup of tea (I'll pay for it about 5:00AM when I have to "take a walk"...) with one of the biscotti I bought when I grocery shopped today.


----------



## Cheryl J

Katie H said:


> Just got "the" phone call. We'll have to leave about 2 a.m. tomorrow to get to the hospital in time for my surgery slot. Good part is, I'm the first on the surgeon's list. I like that, plus it gives me nearly a whole day to get back up to speed after the surgery.
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!!


 
Katie, best wishes to you for an easy surgery and a quick recovery.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm having a case of spring fever.  Been so busy cleaning, going through closets, putting away winter clothing in the guest room closet, changing out the winter bedspreads for the summer ones, deadheading my 'mums, just generally gettin' stuff done.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> +1. Prayers for your speedy recovery on the way. Too late for this year, but expect to see you running in the Boston Marathon next year.



+2 Katie, thoughts and prayers going up for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> I'm having a case of spring fever.  Been so busy cleaning, going through closets, putting away winter clothing in the guest room closet, changing out the winter bedspreads for the summer ones, deadheading my 'mums, just generally gettin' stuff done.



Wish I could catch that fever, Cheryl!  My house could use a good cleaning!


----------



## CarolPa

The latest school incident just happened about 10 miles from here.  Instead of a shooting, it was a stabbing.  20 some injured, 6 seriously, but no fatalities, Thank God!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Carol, I am so sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for the injured and their families.  Did they get the suspect(s)?


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> Just woke up - it is 9 am here.  Another night where I slept best the last three hours than I did all night.
> 
> I have way too much laundry to do today and also want to play with my new phone so I can get used to it.



I've had that happen so many times it's not funny.  What type of phone did you get?


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Wish I could catch that fever, Cheryl! My house could use a good cleaning!


 
I get this surge of energy every year about this time.  Been tackling the ceiling fans today - 3 done, 3 to go.  I need one of those random doorbell ringing guys from Swiffer to deliver me a new box of dusters!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Katie H said:


> Just got "the" phone call.  We'll have to leave about 2 a.m. tomorrow to get to the hospital in time for my surgery slot.  Good part is, I'm the first on the surgeon's list.  I like that, plus it gives me nearly a whole day to get back up to speed after the surgery.
> 
> Let the games begin!!!!!



I know I'm late on this, but good luck Katie.  Sending  to watch over you and bunches of prayers your way.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I've been working on some more reading, and also on my huge-granny-square afghan.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taking a break from washing screens. Hoping to get all 16 done today (so far...three  ) so I can was windows and have Himself set the screens in tomorrow. Just typing that made me feel a little guilty.  Better head back to the dungeon soon (I was them in our basement).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finishing up my dessert...vanilla chocolate chip ice cream with caramel sauce.  TV is blaring, I'm not paying attention.


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> I've had that happen so many times it's not funny.  What type of phone did you get?



I got a  white Samsung 4S.  We know the 5S is coming out soon, but because of that we got a good deal and I don't need all the bells and whistles.  I just need a phone I can text on and I can actually dial out on...my previous, a Sony Xperia with pull out keyboard made making a simple phonecall into a real ordeal.  And it was painfully slow at everything.  My hubby, TB, has to now show me how to use all the cool features.  The one I am liking the most is the voice commands as my arthritic hands have a hard time on the touch screen keyboard.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finishing up my dessert...vanilla chocolate chip ice cream with caramel sauce.  TV is blaring, I'm not paying attention.



I'm on my way to Montana for dessert! 

Actually, I am trying to clean my desk off for a new piece of equipment.  A precision cutter that hooks up to my computer so I can program projects (like making custom boxes for my crocheted hats, etc.).  I can't wait until TB hooks it up tomorrow and I can start playing. It will work on vinyl, cardstock, thin paper, etc.

I got an order for three items for a photographer I haven't worked with before.  He saw some of my work in my friend's pictures and asked for a referral.  He wants two hats and a diaper cover.  This is starting to feel real!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's cool Laurie!  Turning a hobby into a vocation is always the best of both worlds!


----------



## Cheryl J

How fun, Laurie!  Did you get a cricut?  My daughter has one of those and it turns out some incredible crafts.  She has a blast with it.  

Congratulations on the jobs you've already got lined up!


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> How fun, Laurie!  Did you get a cricut?  My daughter has one of those and it turns out some incredible crafts.  She has a blast with it.
> 
> Congratulations on the jobs you've already got lined up!



Thanks, Cheryl.  Yes, I got the newest Cricut, the Explore.  You don't have to rely so much on the cartridges and can now use your own designs.  But it does still take the cartridges - just uploads the images to the software.  I have a Cricut Cake, though they have phased that one out...it isn't as good as I thought it would be.  But I know people with the paper cutters and they wouldn't trade them for the world.  I got a cartridge today at Michael's on sale (that doesn't happen much with Cricut) and it makes the boxes I was mentioning.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I'm having a case of spring fever.  Been so busy cleaning, going through closets, putting away winter clothing in the guest room closet, changing out the winter bedspreads for the summer ones, deadheading my 'mums, just generally gettin' stuff done.



You certainly have a lot of faith in Mother Nature. Putting away winter clothing? Good Luck!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Cheryl.  Yes, I got the newest Cricut, the Explore.  You don't have to rely so much on the cartridges and can now use your own designs.  But it does still take the cartridges - just uploads the images to the software.  I have a Cricut Cake, though they have phased that one out...it isn't as good as I thought it would be.  But I know people with the paper cutters and they wouldn't trade them for the world.  I got a cartridge today at Michael's on sale (that doesn't happen much with Cricut) and it makes the boxes I was mentioning.



Well, you are the lucky one. Good luck with your new Cricut. I have a crafty friend that has one. I suggested to my daughter that she contact her to do the invitations for my birthday party. They came out beautiful. You would think they were from Hallmark's most expensive line. You are going to have so much fun with your new toy. 

Please, do take some pictures of your work and let us see it. I am looking forward to seeing them. 

I would love to have an embroidering sewing machine, But I don't have the room for anything else in this apartment. Studio apartments don't hold very much.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Carol, I am so sorry to hear this.  I will be praying for the injured and their families.  Did they get the suspect(s)?




Yes, he was a sophomore at the school.  Quiet and kept to himself.  From the time I was a teen, way back when, I was always told that it is the quiet ones you have to watch.  You never know what's on their mind.  The kids who are openly aggressive and disruptive lay everything out on the table.  You know where you stand with them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> You certainly have a lot of faith in Mother Nature. Putting away winter clothing? Good Luck!


 
I suppose I've lived in the CA desert long enough to know when winter is over....  It's not like I can't get to a sweatshirt if I do need one, which is highly unlikely.  They're just in the guest room.


----------



## Cheryl J

CarolPa said:


> Yes, he was a sophomore at the school. Quiet and kept to himself. From the time I was a teen, way back when, I was always told that it is the quiet ones you have to watch. You never know what's on their mind. The kids who are openly aggressive and disruptive lay everything out on the table. You know where you stand with them.


 
Yes, remember the Columbine shooters?  They were quiet as well, if I remember correctly.  These things are so senseless and tragic.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Cheryl. Yes, I got the newest Cricut, the Explore. You don't have to rely so much on the cartridges and can now use your own designs. But it does still take the cartridges - just uploads the images to the software. I have a Cricut Cake, though they have phased that one out...it isn't as good as I thought it would be. But I know people with the paper cutters and they wouldn't trade them for the world. I got a cartridge today at Michael's on sale (that doesn't happen much with Cricut) and it makes the boxes I was mentioning.


 
Have fun with it, Laurie!  I'd love to see the boxes, I bet my daughter would love that cartridge for her Cricut.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm trying to get rid of this annoying pulled muscle in my neck that's giving me a headache. 

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

I am getting ready to go out the door. My daughters birthday present finally arrived. Her birthday was March 21st. Better late than never I guess. It is a sterling silver necklace with the word "hope."


----------



## pacanis

Nevermind what I'm doing.
DC's compatibilty problem lost my entire post.


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> Nevermind what I'm doing.
> DC's compatibilty problem lost my entire post.



pacanis, if I may ask, what is a compatibility problem? I have never had any of the problems in all the time I have been part of this forum. And there have been some weird ones. At least from what I have read in the past.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm trying to get rid of this annoying pulled muscle in my neck that's giving me a headache.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N8013 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Have you tried to put a heating pad on it.? One of the tricks a physical therapy technician taught me when I had a very severe kink in my neck, was to try and pull in my chin to touch my chest. I do it every so often just to keep my neck loose. I had fallen asleep with my head in a terrible position. When I woke up, my head was lopsided and I couldn't straighten it out no matter what I tried. So I had to go for physical therapy. The second he put the hot towel on my neck, the muscle relaxed. I went three days straight for the treatment. Good luck and I hope it is gone real quick.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Have you tried to put a heating pad on it.? One of the tricks a physical therapy technician taught me when I had a very severe kink in my neck, was to try and pull in my chin to touch my chest. I do it every so often just to keep my neck loose. I had fallen asleep with my head in a terrible position. When I woke up, my head was lopsided and I couldn't straighten it out no matter what I tried. So I had to go for physical therapy. The second he put the hot towel on my neck, the muscle relaxed. I went three days straight for the treatment. Good luck and I hope it is gone real quick.



No, but thanks for the suggestion. Another half a Percocet with a glass of wine and sitting in the sunshine on the porch did the trick ;-)


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> No, but thanks for the suggestion. Another half a Percocet with a glass of wine and sitting in the sunshine on the porch did the trick ;-)


 Is that a good idea? Well it's small quantities.

Drug Interaction Report - Drugs.com


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Is that a good idea? Well it's small quantities.
> 
> Drug Interaction Report - Drugs.com



I was switched immediately to a lower dose of the Vicodin due to the acetaminophen warning from the FDA. With all the meds I am on, I am so glad I do not drink alcohol.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> pacanis, if I may ask, what is a compatibility problem? I have never had any of the problems in all the time I have been part of this forum. And there have been some weird ones. At least from what I have read in the past.


 
Beats me. They started happening  a while ago. I've mentioned it a few times. The page will decide to refresh itself, so if you were typing all is lost. 
It's one of those things that makes DC "unique" 

I'm am watching romeo and Juliete, cooking dinner, finished up rubbing my pork bellies and have them in the fridge curing, and everything else I tried to say I was doing today... Busy day.


----------



## taxlady

Dealing with the heartbleed bug - changing passwords, checking if sites are still vulnerable, warning my clients that the can't netfile yet, etc. Plus, I'm working on tax returns.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Big Bang Theory_ reruns...waiting for _Elementary_ to come on at 9 PM.


----------



## LPBeier

Crocheting for my latest order, watching jeopardy and getting my feet warmed by Violet. Monkey is on "guard duty" in one of the windows. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sneezing my head off!  To the best of my knowledge my only allergy is to grass pollen. Used to flair up from about Memorial Day until Fourth of July back home, always bothering me when I would cut grass. Hasn't been a problem here. Besides, the grass isn't really growing yet, no less sending up seed blades.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sneezing my head off!  To the best of my knowledge my only allergy is to grass pollen. Used to flair up from about Memorial Day until Fourth of July back home, always bothering me when I would cut grass. Hasn't been a problem here. Besides, the grass isn't really growing yet, no less sending up seed blades.


If you are getting pollen up your nose, it can make you sneeze, like dust. Doesn't have to be an allergy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sneezing my head off!  To the best of my knowledge my only allergy is to grass pollen. Used to flair up from about Memorial Day until Fourth of July back home, always bothering me when I would cut grass. Hasn't been a problem here. Besides, the grass isn't really growing yet, no less sending up seed blades.



Have you been dusting and cleaning?

Also, who knows how many mold and yeast beasties are hanging around with the unusual winter we have had?

I've been sneezing, hacking, watery eyes, the whole bit!


----------



## LPBeier

My allergies are acting up to.

Monkey has decided to help  me crochet by pulling the yarn out of the skein.  

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have you been dusting and cleaning?...


Pardon my French, but Oh Hell No! Actually, I'm a little allergic to work.  More likely I'm allergic to all the dust bunnies hiding *and* out in plain sight...or I'm allergic to MA. Yeah, that's it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pardon my French, but Oh Hell No! Actually, I'm a little allergic to work.  More likely I'm allergic to all the dust bunnies hiding *and* out in plain sight...or I'm allergic to MA. Yeah, that's it!



Heh!  You were the one talking about cleaning screens, etc!  I personally think I am allergic to daylight and being awake.


----------



## CWS4322

Washing windows and walls-spring has SPRUNG!!!!


----------



## Addie

*Recalled Peppercorns*

I recently posted a notice I received from Amazon regarding recalled peppercorns. Well, I know a lot of you shop at whole foods, and it seems that this product is also sold there. Here is the link in case any of you have purchased any. 

Product Recalls | Frontier Natural Products Co-op

It give a list of all the stores that sell their product under various names.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, it would be a good idea to post that in the Food Safety forum.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, it would be a good idea to post that in the Food Safety forum.



I had no idea of where to post it. So I opted for "Off Discussion."


----------



## pacanis

I've got a meatloaf in the oven, some potatoes coming to a boil, some frozen corn in a pot with S&P and smoked paprika, and some freshly hard cooked eggs in the fridge... for later. Busy night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Heh!  You were the one talking about cleaning screens, etc!  I personally think I am allergic to daylight and being awake.


I certainly am allergic to morning. I even have a little Snoopy figurine to attest to that: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't mind daylight, and I really like fresh air when it's the right temp. Hence, my pretense at being a cleaning lady and washing screens - but using soapy water should have taken care of any dust, right?

******

I'm listening to the baseball game online, wondering if I should pour a wee bit more beer from the growler. Stopped for fresh brew from the guy in the next town so we had some for our fish fry tonight and our hot dogs tomorrow. I have no idea what the ABV is but I'm finding this to be a very happy beer. Yup, happy, not hoppy.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm putting my feet up after a bit of a wild day.  I had intended not to go out but get caught up on laundry and work on my never-ending craft studio reno.  

TB was dealing with the flu still so I held off on laundry so he could rest and wasn't sure when he was taking his shower.  I just got a load in after he left for work at 1 pm when a young woman who has been like a daughter to us called quite upset.  Her Mom breeds Bull Terriors and was at a dog show in California.  Her Dad stayed home with a new litter of pups but also hurt his foot badly and wasn't moving around easily.  He called his daughter this morning to say one of the older dogs was dead in her kennel.  The young woman is newly separated and has two young children and no vehicle.  So, I ended up picking her and the dog up and taking it to the vet for cremation.  I am an animal lover through and through and will help out in any way I can. 

Then I went to Costco for an item they didn't have...I got out 1 hour and $175 later.   When the cashier asked if I got everything I needed I said "nope, but I got everything I didn't need"! 

I came home to our little monkey asleep on a table just inside the door way on some reusable grocery bags.  It was cute but also a start.  I wrote about it in the smile thread but since have learned that she got out (must have been when I left) and our neighbour's granddaughter caught her.  The neighbour has a key, so her granddaughter put Monkey inside on that table.  I guess that is where she stayed! 

Finally, I am worried about Violet.  She has been glued to me all day and is whining a lot.  I am hoping her hips aren't bothering her again.  There isn't much more they can giver her for the pain.  We were told about laser treatments but I have done research and it seems 50/50 whether they work or not.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Right now I am the queen of multitasking. I have a load of clothes in the washer, I'm waiting for the potatoes and eggs to cook for the potato salad for later, I'm pulling all kinds of long hairs from the brushes on my vacuum cleaner (yick!), and in between yanks I'm taking a bite from a goose liver-on-rye-with-mustard sandwich and skimming through DC. AND I'm trying to listen to the Indians game, but with all these other windows open the media player keeps quitting. Guess I have to pick. Sorry guys, I got a game I want to hear!  Later. *waves*


----------



## pacanis

I just got back in from a day at the range. Well, a couple hours anyway. 
A hawk built her nest in the tree right above where I satand to shoot pistols. She was sitting inside the nest. I saw her land in it when I was shooting rifles from 100 yds away, so I guess I wasn't bothering her too bad...she always could have built another nest, as I've been shooting every week so she must have known. I'm sure she'll get more comfortable once the tree gets leaves on it.
This was a pic with my point and shoot from 100 yds away. You can just make out her head.


----------



## pacanis

Well, I can make out her head anyway


----------



## CarolPa

I am the last of the big-time procrastinators with my taxes.  They are done, somewhat, but I always do them, set them aside, then go back a day or two later and double check to be sure I'm right.  I don't know why I put it off.  I get everything back now that we're retired.  But I figure the sooner we get it the sooner we'll spend it.  I'll finish it tomorrow.   I had to check back on last year's because something didn't look right and I saw that I did last year's wrong.  The error didn't effect the bottom line, so that's probably why I didn't hear from the IRS.  It was a stupid mistake.  I didn't thoroughly read and follow the instructions.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm nursing a sick TB once again.  He was doing so much better this week but was up most of the night with stomach problems.  It looks like our date night of dinner and a movie (Nando's and Captain America) will become dinner and a movie in (Homemade soup and Silver Linings Playbook).

I am also inventorying all my wool for what looks like I can officially call my crochet business.  I just shipped out an order and my friend wants another hat for a photo shoot next week.  I have it designed, so it won't take much to do it.  But I need to keep track of my yarn (amounts I have and cost) so I can fairly price the finished products.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Well, I can make out her head anyway


Did you see it move? Himself magnified the image to the bazillionth degree and to us it still looks like a cluster of leaves.


----------



## pacanis

I saw it fly in. I was looking at the nest when she raised her head up.


----------



## taxlady

I see something somewhat round, that is probably the head.


----------



## pacanis

That's it, Taxy. 
For as small a nest as it seems, it must be deep. My guess is she's sitting on eggs already.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's a nice shot, pac.  I've never seen a hawk nesting before, maybe she is a first time mom.    Thanks for sharing.  Your camera takes nice pics from so far away!

------
I'm nursing a cold and have been layin' low all day, again.   I did manage to get some file folders cleaned up today.  I just grabbed a bunch at a time from the desk drawers in the den, brought them out to the living room, and sorted through them while I watched TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working my way to going to bed, have laundry to do tomorrow.  I'll be back to working on Mondays again until we get a replacement in the Long term Care MDS office...the new hire was a crazy lunatic and was shown the door.  So, I'm the back-up and the only one wanting the extra hours right now.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home.  Catered a prom tonight...230.  All went well.  Full day, glad to get it behind us.  Short staffed at work. Our main gal that was working for us..found out she was very dishonest. She was taking more than just her tips home at the end of the day. Makes for some longer days & nights for awhile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That stinks, SB!!!  I sure know what that is like, not being able to balance the books because of employees.  I hope you can find a good employee.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sitting on our balcony overlooking the ocean and watching the band downstairs outside playing Kiss, Joan Jett, the Stones, they're again surprisingly good for being non-English speakers!    Some creative use of lyrics, but instrumentally, they're tight.

DH is feeling under the weather and is inside trying to sleep, so I'm rocking out by myself.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That stinks, SB!!!  I sure know what that is like, not being able to balance the books because of employees.  I hope you can find a good employee.


Thank you.  You think you know a person after 3 years..Hope there are still some honest people out there.


----------



## CarolPa

That's a shame SB.  I hate to hear things like that.  Instead of being appreciative of having a job, people have to get greedy and think they deserve more.  Someone else would have been happy to have that job.  Hopefully you will find an honest replacement.  You don't want me....I would be eating up the profits.


----------



## LPBeier

SB, I am so sorry you had to go through this.  I have had a lot of staff through the years and have been very lucky. I am sending big hugs your way.


----------



## CarolPa

My thumb has healed.  It's weird, but when I cut it, it went across like I was cutting off the tip of my thumb but not all the way through.  There was this flap of skin sticking up and I instantly pushed it down and applied pressure to stop the bleeding.  After the bleeding stopped I bandaged it in such a way to keep that flap pushed down on the cut.  Yesterday, when I changed the bandage, the flap was sticking up again.  I pushed it back down and re-bandaged.  This morning, the flap was really popped up, so I gently put my other thumbnail under it and it lifted off and there was newly healed skin underneath!  The flap was still attached a bit at the other end, but a little tug pulled it right off.  The new skin is a little sensitive, but looks fine.  Isn't body healing amazing?


----------



## taxlady

Carol, you should try those fast healing adhesive bandages. My finger has been healed for days.


----------



## cave76

I just missed the fledging of Tink's (the hummingbird in So. California on web cam) babies. But now I can watch the Decorah eagles cam----- eggs just hatched.

Decorah Eagles, Ustream.TV: D20 HATCHED WITH A FLOURISH! RRP confirmed hatch at 10:42 AM CDT Monday, April 7, 2014 D19 HATCHED OVERNIGHT RRP confirmed hat...

Oh! Daddy just showed up. Now they're changing places and I got a look at the babies.


----------



## cave76

I don't know if this is 'live' or not, seems a little early so it may just be selections from last  year (still interesting to watch) 
Edit----Yep, just a loop tape, still worth the watch)

http://explore.org/live-cams/player/brown-bear-salmon-cam-brooks-falls

Brown bears at Brooks Falls in Alaska. I was hooked on it last year!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay, another eagle cam watcher!   

Aren't they fascinating?  I've been watching the Two Harbors Eagle Cam on Catalina Island, CA.  There were 2 eggs, but 1 broke.    The remaining eaglet hatched the last week of March.  I love seeing the Mom and Dad's shift changes, and how they so tenderly feed the little guy tiny bits of fish.

I just looked a few minutes ago, and Dad is sitting on the nest with his wing spread out, shading little guy from the sun.  

Two Harbors Bald Eagle Nest Cam, Ustream.TV: A live view of the Two Harbors Bald Eagle nest on Santa Catalina Island, California.The nest is active from Fe...


----------



## cave76

Cheryl J said:


> Yay, another eagle cam watcher!   [/url]



I bet the Decorah eagles wish they had some of that warm weather!


----------



## pacanis

I wondered what happened with those eagles. I watched them two years ago, but didn't hear a thing about them last year. Thanks for the link.

I wish I could get a hawk cam in my tree...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Working my way to going to bed, have laundry to do tomorrow.  I'll be back to working on Mondays again until we get a replacement in the Long term Care MDS office...the new hire was a crazy lunatic and was shown the door.  So, I'm the back-up and the only one wanting the extra hours right now.



Sounds like you showed her the wrong door. Shouldn't she have gone to the locked down ward?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm doing laundry while finishing up my neighbour's taxes.  I will be taking them, along with my Dad's last return, to the taxation centre tomorrow...no e-filing them with the heartbleed bug!

I am planning to go to the pool tonight as I didn't get there this morning.  Since I had my big meal at noon, I plan to go around 5 and then have a light salad or something after.  I am always quite hungry when I am finished pool walking.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm doing laundry while finishing up my neighbour's taxes.  I will be taking them, along with my Dad's last return, to the taxation centre tomorrow...no e-filing them with the heartbleed bug!
> 
> I am planning to go to the pool tonight as I didn't get there this morning.  Since I had my big meal at noon, I plan to go around 5 and then have a light salad or something after.  I am always quite hungry when I am finished pool walking.


The CRA seems to be on top of the heartbleed bug. They shut down their online services quickly and have patched and tested their site and it is now safe. They even admit that they were breached. ~900 SINs were captured. They will be notifying those people by registered mail.

A heads up to all the Canadians here. The CRA will only contact people about this by registered mail. They will not be contacting people by email or by phone. So, if you get a phone call or an email claiming to be from the CRA about the heartbleed bug, *it's a scam.*

Statement by the Commissioner of the Canada Revenue Agency on the Heartbleed bug


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> The CRA seems to be on top of the heartbleed bug. They shut down their online services quickly and have patched and tested their site and it is now safe. They even admit that they were breached. ~900 SINs were captured. They will be notifying those people by registered mail.
> 
> A heads up to all the Canadians here. The CRA will only contact people about this by registered mail. They will not be contacting people by email or by phone. So, if you get a phone call or an email claiming to be from the CRA about the heartbleed bug, *it's a scam.*
> 
> Statement by the Commissioner of the Canada Revenue Agency on the Heartbleed bug



Thanks, Taxy.  I have to file Dad's on paper anyway because it is a final filing just for interest on the estate in 2013.  There is nothing owed or refundable, just the necessary paperwork.  As for my neighbour, she is not computer savy and wants it done by hand she would mail it, but I am taking Dad's in anyway and the office is only 10-15 minutes away.

I didn't make it to the pool.  The building across the street from us had a fire scare and I couldn't get out.  It turned out to be minor, but there were three fire trucks and one person was taken away with smoke inhalation.  I think they just burned something on the stove, but it triggered her asthma.  There is always something exciting going on here! The ambulance driver saw me when I went to see if I could get the van out and joked that when he saw the address he was surprised it wasn't me!


----------



## Cheryl J

Fiddling around the kitchen doing chores, hoping to keep myself awake long enough to see at least part of the lunar eclipse.   It's a clear view, no city lights from here, and the moon is so bright now it's casting shadows across the lawn. So pretty.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> My thumb has healed...There was this flap of skin sticking up and I instantly pushed it down and applied pressure to stop the bleeding.  After the bleeding stopped I bandaged it in such a way to keep that flap pushed down on the cut...


Whenever I cut myself that way I end up clipping the flap of skin off once the new skin has "set". I use my cuticle clippers, wiping the blade part and my finger with a cotton ball soaked with rubbing alcohol (yes you feel a little pinch, but it's not bad) and then clipping the skin as close to the finger as possible. Don't have to worry about the flap catching on anything since it basically turned into a piece of dead skin. My super cleaning prep has made sure I never (knock on wood) have had an infection or any other problem.


----------



## cara

Time for an update from Regensburg!
Frank is awake since friday, he is still quite confused, yesterday he told me there is a monster standing next to his bed… 
It also adds that they stopped his strong pain-meds, so he surely has withdrawal Symptoms. 
He breathes all on his own, he gets normal Food, had his First coffee and even got a TV…

I can't tell you, how glad I am!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, thanks for the update.  I have been wondering how he is doing!  I am so happy for you both!  I know that withdrawal feeling.  I was having some real strange visions when I had all that morphine and antibiotics in February with my liver problems.  

I am sending you both big hugs, with lots of happy thoughts and prayers. Do you know how long he will have to stay in the hospital?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cara, I've been thinking about you and Frank. Thanks so much for sharing his good news. Well, except for the monster at the side of his bed. Praying he continues his recovery quickly. Hang in there!


----------



## Cheryl J

cara said:


> Time for an update from Regensburg!
> Frank is awake since friday, he is still quite confused, yesterday he told me there is a monster standing next to his bed…
> It also adds that they stopped his strong pain-meds, so he surely has withdrawal Symptoms.
> He breathes all on his own, he gets normal Food, had his First coffee and even got a TV…
> 
> I can't tell you, how glad I am!!!


 
That is such wonderful news! Best wishes and prayers for continued strength to both of you.


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> Fiddling around the kitchen doing chores, hoping to keep myself awake long enough to see at least part of the lunar eclipse.  It's a clear view, no city lights from here, and the moon is so bright now it's casting shadows across the lawn. So pretty.


 
It was far too rainy here last night for me to even try to see the eclipse


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cleaning up the kitchen and making a pot of soup, I'm ready for our last snowstorm of the season to begin!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cara said:


> Time for an update from Regensburg!
> Frank is awake since friday, he is still quite confused, yesterday he told me there is a monster standing next to his bed…
> It also adds that they stopped his strong pain-meds, so he surely has withdrawal Symptoms.
> He breathes all on his own, he gets normal Food, had his First coffee and even got a TV…
> 
> I can't tell you, how glad I am!!!



Very good news, Cara.  Will continue to send forth good thoughts and wishes for a quick recovery!


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> Carol, you should try those fast healing adhesive bandages. My finger has been healed for days.




I consider my thumb healed, too.  It just didn't look that way with that flap of skin over it.


----------



## Addie

One for hubby. Cara, that is great news. Before you know it, he will be home and you can spoil him with good home cooked food. It is so nice when you have such important good news to share. Thank you.


----------



## Andy M.

Cara, that's great news.  thanks for letting us know.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear he's awake Cara.


----------



## Dawgluver

Great news, Cara!


----------



## Alix

I'm catching up on things around here. I've been away from the computer for a week as I have a new team at work and its taken all my energy to get things rocking and rolling the way I like them. I get home and crash! 

So, got 3 days off and time to poke around and hear all your news.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished lunch. A large amount of eggs goldenrod made with three eggs, asparagus, corn and served on two pieces of white bread toast... and two pieces of wheat toast.
Nappytime...


----------



## CarolPa

I envy you being able to eat all that toast.  My blood sugar would spike to 300!  I really miss my bread.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished spreading Home Defense Max around the foundation to keep the little ants out of the kitchen all summer long.  The rain that's due later today will soak it into the soil so I don't have to hook up the hose.


----------



## LPBeier

I got all the laundry done yesterday and a few other chores so today is a "me" day.  I am going to actually work IN my craft studio instead of working on getting it in order.  First up, a surprise for TB and then shortening curtains for the living and dining rooms.  I haven't sewn for so long I am really looking forward to it!


----------



## Addie

I actually kept my appointment with my foot doctor. Toenails are in good shape, and  he removed the start of a callous on the side of my foot.

I took my needlework with me and was doing it while he was working on me. We had a nice long conversation about needlework and other handcrafts that  our grandmothers did and  how it is disappearing. He used to have a lot of patients that brought their work with them. Now I am the only one he has seen in a long time doing it. I always have to have something in my hand to work on. Whether it be knitting, crocheting or needlework.


----------



## Andy M.

Heading out soon to pick up my grandson from school.  SO has hidden some eggs for him to find as part of the Easter experience.  He'll have more eggs to find tomorrow followed by the Easter Day activities.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Heading out soon to pick up my grandson from school.  SO has hidden some eggs for him to find as part of the Easter experience.  He'll have more eggs to find tomorrow followed by the Easter Day activities.



Andy, are these real cooked eggs or the plastic ones with a small prize inside?

More than 40 years ago I used to work in Charlestown for the police department. There was a candy factory there called Schrafft's. They had a store separate from the factory. I went there and spent about thirty dollars on candy for Poo's Easter basket. He pigged out and around ten o'clock I had to take him to the Relief Station. (our only access at the time to medical care in an emergency.) The diagnosis was very simple. Easteritis. He wasn't the only kid that was there that day with the same ailment. Lesson learned. For both of us. He never developed a sweet tooth and couldn't care less about Easter. And I never went overboard again with the candy treats.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie, they are plastic eggs.  

I remember the Schrafft's factory - loved Necco Wafers.  20 years ago I was at that building for a business meeting.  It had been converted over to office space for some time.  Any Necco candies still being made are made at a different location.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, they are plastic eggs.
> 
> I remember the Schrafft's factory - loved Necco Wafers.  20 years ago I was at that building for a business meeting.  It had been converted over to office space for some time.  Any Necco candies still being made are made at a different location.



I worked in that building after it was converted. In the heat of the summer even though there was AC, you could smell the chocolate. I had a couple of aunts that were chocolate dippers there. 

Necco Wafers can now be found in Revere. The Factory is a "state of the art" one and they hold tours. It is located not to far from where I live. I go by it all the time. A really nice looking building.


----------



## pacanis

I needed that much toast for all the sauce I made


----------



## Mad Cook

*Oh Shame!*

I BOUGHT hot cross buns for Friday! Mother will be spinning in her grave at the thought of hot X buns not made at home. Couldn't be bothered after the mammoth bake for last weekend's bake sale for Help For Heroes.

Do you have hot cross buns on Good Friday in the USA and elsewhere? They're sweet yeast buns with currants, candied citrus peel and spice and a pastry cross on the top, except I cheat and just cut a cross on the tops. I like them toasted and buttered but they are rather good (but un-traditional) with Cheshire cheese. 

Must remember to get some fish for GF too. I'm not religious. I just like traditions.​


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> ...Do you have hot cross buns on Good Friday in the USA and elsewhere? They're sweet yeast buns with currants, candied citrus peel and spice and a pastry cross on the top, except I cheat and just cut a cross on the tops. I like them toasted and buttered but they are rather good (but un-traditional) with Cheshire cheese.
> 
> Must remember to get some fish for GF too. I'm not religious. I just like traditions.​




We do have HC buns here.  Not sure how popular they still are.  I used to see them in the house as a chld around Easter but not lately.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> I BOUGHT hot cross buns for Friday! Mother will be spinning in her grave at the thought of hot X buns not made at home. Couldn't be bothered after the mammoth bake for last weekend's bake sale for Help For Heroes.
> 
> Do you have hot cross buns on Good Friday in the USA and elsewhere? They're sweet yeast buns with currants, candied citrus peel and spice and a pastry cross on the top, except I cheat and just cut a cross on the tops. I like them toasted and buttered but they are rather good (but un-traditional) with Cheshire cheese.
> 
> Must remember to get some fish for GF too. I'm not religious. I just like traditions.​



We still have a couple of bakeries that make real hot cross buns and a few that make cinnamon raisin buns that resemble hot cross buns, it is a fading tradition.

We also still have a few bakeries that make the egg dolls, another fading tradition.

Easter Bread Dolls (Primorski Uskrsne Bebe) | The Suburban Peasant

I like to have a butter lamb on the table for Easter and have fond memories of a white coconut cake shaped like a lamb, I still have the lamb cake mold on a shelf in my kitchen.

These days my best meals are in my memory!


----------



## Addie

We have a lot of Italians in my area that make the hot cross buns and the bakeries in this area still make the dolls. They also make a Pizzagania Pie. The Pirate's MIL used to make then every year and would make a small one for me. Easter is still a very big day in my area of Boston. When I stopped doing all the trimmings of the holiday, my oldest daughter took it over. Now her two children have grown up and with being sick, she too has stopped making the day special for her family. She, her husband and her daughter are going to her sisters-in-law for the day. All the fixings will be there, and I know they too will be giving my daughter something to bring home for me. 

What I don't eat, The Pirate will. I know there will be way too much food for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I took my needlework with me and was doing it while he was working on me. We had a nice long conversation about needlework and other handcrafts that  our grandmothers did and  how it is disappearing....


I'm happy for you that you're fortunate enough to do needlework into your 70s. I had to give it up when I was in my early 50s because my thumb and index finger would cramp so bad after five minutes I couldn't hold a needle longer than that. I still have to do any mending on "good hand" days - and I hope my fingers hold out long enough to finish one item even then. Miss doing counted cross stitch...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ...Do you have hot cross buns on Good Friday in the USA and elsewhere?...


They have them around here - and I'd better get our annual box of them this week before they're gone. I remember making them once, the first Lent we were married. Himself had to work Good Friday so I got busy. They turned out good, but baking isn't my fun part of food prep. I do bake, but I'd rather toss and pinch rather than measure. In my opinion baking is science while cooking is art.  Scientific I'm not.

And yes, I know science is involved in cooking too. Things like the Maillard reaction and stuff. But I can still get that result even though my only "measure" on seasonings is the question "One or Two shakes of the spice jar?"


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm happy for you that you're fortunate enough to do needlework into your 70s. I had to give it up when I was in my early 50s because my thumb and index finger would cramp so bad after five minutes I couldn't hold a needle longer than that. I still have to do any mending on "good hand" days - and I hope my fingers hold out long enough to finish one item even then. Miss doing counted cross stitch...



When I held out my hands to show the doctor and told him I had only one bad finger that gives me pain, he was surprised at how straight all my other fingers are. 

I never learned to do counted cross stitch. It is probably the top item on my bucket list. The item I am working on right now is all outline stitch and French knots. It is a scarf for my daughter's triple length dresser in her bedroom. Then I get to do the shorter one for her husband's drawers. For Christmas, my daughter got me one of those floor stands that hold your work so you can use both hands. I love it. The work goes so much faster.

I learned to do this at a very young age. My father taught me. So many folks here will come down to the patio and see me working. "Oh, my grandmother tried to teach me when I was young, but I wasn't interested. I wish I had learned. Can you teach me?"

"No, you should have listened to your grandmother. I know, I am a bi*ch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, if you do try your hand at counted cross stitch I have two suggestions. For your first project do a small image on a type of cloth called "herta". It's a bit coarser than most counted fabrics, but it is sized for only six stitches per inch. It's easier to get the hang of it with the big Xs.  Also, have a selection of colored pencils or markers in colors similar to the floss colors. As you complete your stitches color in that spot on the graph. Makes it easier to see where you've been and what's still left.

One year I decided to cross stitch an insert for a serving tray as a Christmas gift for my MIL...24 Xs to the inch.  Good thing I liked her a lot since that danged thing took me almost 90 hours of stitching! Yes, I kept track.  When my Mom saw the finished tray she said she liked the pattern. The next September I decided I would make the same wreath for her, but on herta cloth for a large, framed picture they could have over the living room mantle. I finished it up by Christmas eve and my sainted husband took it downstairs and mounted and framed it into the wee hours of the morning just so Mom could have it on Christmas Day.  Yeah, he got along great with my Mom too.


----------



## taxlady

My paternal grandfather was the youngest of five boys. His father and all of his brothers died within a year of retiring and my granddad figured he would too. He retired and started failing. My grandmother told him he wasn't allowed to get weak and die. She gave him a hobby. She taught him cross stitch embroidery. By the time I saw any of his work he had gotten good enough that it an ~3'x5' framed piece looked like a painting. It was his own design. He lived well into his 80s.


----------



## bethzaring

Two days ago I bought a new mountain bicycle and went for my first ride today; 8.1 miles in 54 minutes.  It's been 4 years since I have been on a bike.


----------



## taxlady

Good for you Beth.


----------



## CarolPa

For years, my BIL and SIL had an Easter Egg hunt every Easter morning for their grandchildren.  It was a big deal for them.  Those kids are all grown now, in their 20's.  Now my DIL has started it for my grandson and some of his friends.  After the egg hunt she is serving breakfast.  They were supposed to come to our house afterwards but I cancelled that due to DH's illness.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, that's so awesome that you do so much needlework.  My mom used to do it all the time and I treasure the framed artwork that she made.  She also loved to make boxes and other crafts with plastic canvas.  I have so many that she made, it makes me smile whenever I see them.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, everyone is so busy with projects and such.  Beth, that's great about your bike riding!

I have been nursing a really tough migraine most of today.  Not sure what brought it on and nothing seems to be working on it.  I have tried all my remedies - natural and chemical.

Right now I am sitting in my craft studio at the computer, with Violet on her bed beside me and Monkey curled up in my other office chair behind me.  If I move into the living room or bedroom they quietly follow and curl up in their favourite spots in those rooms.  It is nice to be loved!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, if you do try your hand at counted cross stitch I have two suggestions. For your first project do a small image on a type of cloth called "Herta". It's a bit coarser than most counted fabrics, but it is sized for only six stitches per inch. It's easier to get the hang of it with the big Xs.  Also, have a selection of colored pencils or markers in colors similar to the floss colors. As you complete your stitches color in that spot on the graph. Makes it easier to see where you've been and what's still left.
> 
> One year I decided to cross stitch an insert for a serving tray as a Christmas gift for my MIL...24 Xs to the inch.  Good thing I liked her a lot since that danged thing took me almost 90 hours of stitching! Yes, I kept track.  When my Mom saw the finished tray she said she liked the pattern. The next September I decided I would make the same wreath for her, but on Herta cloth for a large, framed picture they could have over the living room mantle. I finished it up by Christmas eve and my sainted husband took it downstairs and mounted and framed it into the wee hours of the morning just so Mom could have it on Christmas Day.  Yeah, he got along great with my Mom too.



Thanks for the info CG. Before I started my reply, I Googled the name of the cloth and bookmarked it so I will be able to remember it. (I have senior moments.) By the looks of the material, the hole looks like it will be easy to learn. I saw a couple of cute little 3x5 items I would like to try my hand at. Years ago I did a stamped set of bathroom pictures that were really cute. My daughter loved them and had them for years hanging in her bathroom. After years of gently rinsing them, they finally fell apart and she had to toss them. These new ones are counted cross stitch and perfect. But they will have to wait until I finish my present project. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No problem Addie. As a bonus you can work the herta cloth all topside, as you can slip the needle into a hole for one corner of an "x" mark, then slid it right up through the diagonal hole. Projects work up quicker on herta, but if the design is large the finished project can get too big!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> No problem Addie. As a bonus you can work the herta cloth all topside, as you can slip the needle into a hole for one corner of an "x" mark, then slid it right up through the diagonal hole. Projects work up quicker on herta, but if the design is large the finished project can get too big!



Thank for the tip. Placed in my memory bank.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> No problem Addie. As a bonus you can work the herta cloth all topside, as you can slip the needle into a hole for one corner of an "x" mark, then slid it right up through the diagonal hole. Projects work up quicker on herta, but if the design is large the finished project can get too big!


Are there special needles for that? I would imagine it wouldn't need a sharp point, so a needle similar to a darning needle?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, I think I used a needlepoint needle. The holes in the weave that form the corners of an "x" are big enough. Also, the piece I did in herta used wool yarn, not embroidery floss. I do remember the pattern saying you could use floss, using all six strands to get a full effect. I opted for the yarn and was very happy with the finished project. I don't know if you can see a difference between the two projects. The small tray is in 22 count using 3 strands of floss, the framed wreath is on the herta 6 count with, probably, crewel yarn.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> taxy, I think I used a needlepoint needle. The holes in the weave that form the corners of an "x" are big enough. Also, the piece I did in herta used wool yarn, not embroidery floss. I do remember the pattern saying you could use floss, using all six strands to get a full effect. I opted for the yarn and was very happy with the finished project. I don't know if you can see a difference between the two projects. The small tray is in 22 count using 3 strands of floss, the framed wreath is on the herta 6 count with, probably, crewel yarn.


Ooh, nice.

I bet you can tell the difference with the real objects.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sure can tell the difference, both with my eyes and, when I was stitching the, with my fingers.  All this "talk" about needlework though has my fingers itching to see if I can do it again. I'll have to dig through my box of started projects. So many to pick from...


----------



## Cheryl J

CG...those are beautiful!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks Cheryl. The tray is about 9x12 whereas the larger one is roughly 30 inches square. Both from the same pattern.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> taxy, I think I used a needlepoint needle. The holes in the weave that form the corners of an "x" are big enough. Also, the piece I did in herta used wool yarn, not embroidery floss. I do remember the pattern saying you could use floss, using all six strands to get a full effect. I opted for the yarn and was very happy with the finished project. I don't know if you can see a difference between the two projects. The small tray is in 22 count using 3 strands of floss, the framed wreath is on the herta 6 count with, probably, crewel yarn.



We have so many great yarns and threads available to us now, that we can make our projects look like they were machine made.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just got home after a full day of air travel and 2 weeks in Mexico.  The cheap Kahlua arrived home intact, my new ratty cowboy hat and DH's new fedora not so much.   Despite being stuffed with dirty clothes, the hats are a bit smushed.  We love the Global Entry cards, we were waved through lines even ahead of the airline crews!

And, we pick up Beagle tomorrow!


----------



## Somebunny

Welcome home!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We just got home after a full day of air travel and 2 weeks in Mexico.  The cheap Kahlua arrived home intact, my new ratty cowboy hat and DH's new fedora not so much.   Despite being stuffed with dirty clothes, the hats are a bit smushed.  We love the Global Entry cards, we were waved through lines even ahead of the airline crews!
> 
> And, we pick up Beagle tomorrow!



What did you buy me?   

Figured you needed at least one brat to ask that!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Bunny!

 PF, how about half a tube of Lay's Sour Cream and Onion Stax?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Bunny!
> 
> PF, how about half a tube of Lay's Sour Cream and Onion Stax?



Thank you, you know me so well!


----------



## Katie H

Right now I'm sitting on the sofa with my leg elevated and ice on my knee and am being entertained by the hummingbird extravaganza at the feeder hanging on the front porch.

What busy little creatures and they seem to have such a good time.  I could watch them for hours...and I do.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished lunch, a leftover garlic/parm chicken thigh and two stuffed mushrooms from the other night. And the obligatory two pieces of bread and butter because I was not filled up. Prior to that I sprayed the house and shed to keep the bugs (spiders) at bay. And now I am thinking about making myself a Mexican sundae while watching The Last Samurai for the umpteenth time... no, definitely making the sundae...


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, I am glad you are resting and able to enjoy the hummingbirds!

I am waiting for one of my nine-year-olds to arrive.  The other will be coming a little later.  Both their Moms are working part days and they are off school for Easter.  But they pretty much entertain themselves with the pets and each other.  TB has a couple of projects for them while I get ready for dinner.  We are having his parents and brother over for a late Easter meal.


----------



## LPBeier

Nobody has done anything since yesterday? I'm sick with a cough that won't stop but otherwise feel fine. 

Today is laundry day. But I just got my package of accessories for my Cricut so I may forget a few laundry transfers as I play with it! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Nobody has done anything since yesterday?...




I don't share EVERYTHING!

Waiting for the recycle truck to take our recycled stuff from the curbside so I can return the empty barrels to their home.


----------



## Addie

I am killing time until I feel like eating something substantive. Possibly a bacon and tomato sandwich. I bought a large loaf of round Italian bread. Will take one piece and cut it in half. Big enough for me. Along with a glass of milk. I have some leftover tarter sauce from the clams and am thinking of using that instead of mayonnaise. A perfect excuse to use my new tomato slicer.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I don't share EVERYTHING!
> 
> Waiting for the recycle truck to take our recycled stuff from the curbside so I can return the empty barrels to their home.



Hmm, Andy, now you have me thinking about what you were up to yesterday.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Hmm, Andy, now you have me thinking about what you were up to yesterday.



SO Supervised my de-winterizing my bedroom.  Took off the heated mattress pad, flipped the mattress and box spring and made the bed.  The winter comforter went to the laundry and the spring bedspread took its place.

Boring, but you asked for it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy and LP!

Still catching up on the mountains of trip laundry, it just won't stop.  But it was too nice to spend all day inside, so I'm cleaning out the flower beds, it's amazing how nice and fresh everything looks when all the dead winter brush is cleared away.  

A man drove up while I was outside, and wanted to come back and make me a salad in an hour.  Why not?  He returned and found me cleaning out another flower garden.  He's with a company called Healthy Cooking USA, and proceeded to whip up a nice fresh salad with a really cool looking machine that has all sorts of different blade attachments.  He sells healthy personal chef services.  I didn't buy anything, but now I know what we're having for dinner!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> SO Supervised my de-winterizing my bedroom.  Took off the heated mattress pad, flipped the mattress and box spring and made the bed.  The winter comforter went to the laundry and the spring bedspread took its place.
> 
> Boring, but you asked for it.



I played host to one of the 9 year olds I sometimes have on school holidays until 1:30 then crashed in bed because I had been up all night coughing.  I had to cancel dinner with my Mom/Dad/Brother-in-law because I felt too lousy and tired to cook.  This is after cancelling on them all Christmas Day because I had been in the ER until 2 am with my gall bladder problems! 

So, boring as it may seem, I am living vicariously through your yesterday, Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

SO has been having a ball working in the garden behind our condo.  Cleaning, raking, planting, planning.  It's her favorite pass time.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, it is like Christmas!  I just got a second package - a crochet project notebook.  However, the pages have been printed portrait instead of landscape and it is pretty much unusable so what I am doing now is writing a letter to the publisher to get a new copy.  I was so looking forward to it too!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> SO has been having a ball working in the garden behind our condo.  Cleaning, raking, planting, planning.  It's her favorite pass time.



I can't wait to plant my herbs.  I started them from seeds and can't believe they all came up!  I don't really have a very green thumb....well unless I am dying fondant for leaves and then my whole hand usually turns green!  Sugar flowers are my specialty, real ones, not so much.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> SO has been having a ball working in the garden behind our condo.  Cleaning, raking, planting, planning.  It's her favorite pass time.



Oh how I envy her. I miss gardening.


----------



## Addie

At the beginning of the month I had my four peeps. Yes, I bit the heads off first. Then today, when I went to the store I picked up my two favorite candy bars. Mounds and a Peppermint Patty. I ate the mounds on the way home from the store. The Patty is still waiting for me. YUM! That is it for me for the year. Although I will get four more peeps at Halloween and then again at Christmas.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching BBQ Pitmasters and Googling a new steak they are cooking, Vegas Strip. Has anyone run across one yet?


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I'm watching BBQ Pitmasters and Googling a new steak they are cooking, Vegas Strip. Has anyone run across one yet?



This fellow turns chuck into gold! 

Vegas strip steak: Tony Mata discovers new cut of beef - CBS News


----------



## 320flyer

pacanis said:


> I'm watching BBQ Pitmasters and Googling a new steak they are cooking, Vegas Strip. Has anyone run across one yet?



Yes. It's unbelievably overpriced NY Strip. It was not bad for the newest designer meat to hit the market.


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> This fellow turns chuck into gold!
> 
> Vegas strip steak: Tony Mata discovers new cut of beef - CBS News


 
That was one of the links I found.
The guy invented flat iron steak. I'm not discounting his latest "discovery", which is really nothing more than different butchering.



320flyer said:


> Yes. It's unbelievably overpriced NY Strip. It was not bad for the newest designer meat to hit the market.


 
Are you comparing it to NY Strip in flavor, texture and (over)price?
I couldn't find any articles saying which steak it was most like... nor the price.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> That was one of the links I found.
> The guy invented flat iron steak.* I'm not discounting his latest "discovery", which is really nothing more than different butchering.*



A cow's a cow no matter how ya slice it!


----------



## Andy M.

320flyer said:


> Yes. It's unbelievably overpriced NY Strip. It was not bad for the newest designer meat to hit the market.



Based on the video, the Vegas strip (chuck) is no where near the NY Strip (loin).


----------



## 320flyer

Andy M. said:


> Based on the video, the Vegas strip (chuck) is no where near the NY Strip (loin).


Well, true enough. But having had one, and with the help of this article, it is one overpriced and marketed piece of beef.
The 3 Things Wrong With the Vegas Strip Craze - Esquire


----------



## Andy M.

320flyer said:


> Well, true enough. But having had one, and with the help of this article, it is one overpriced and marketed piece of beef.
> The 3 Things Wrong With the Vegas Strip Craze - Esquire




I agree.  There has to be something that can be over-hyped.  It may be a fine steak but there is too much hyperbole in promoting it.  It's 3 things wrong with the 'craze' not the steak.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Duking it out with a migraine that I woke up with.  Went to work long enough to get everything done that had to be done today, then came home and went to bed.  Got up a bit ago and still have a nagging throb in the back of my head and nausea.  

Watching, _The Voice_, and then back to bed.


----------



## 320flyer

Andy M. said:


> ...  It's 3 things wrong with the 'craze' not the steak.


Agreed Andy. The steak it self was fine. Excellent maybe. But worth the price over a NY Strip or a Rib Eye....no way.

Sorry Pacanis, I had hoped to answer your question.


----------



## Andy M.

320flyer said:


> Agreed Andy. The steak it self was fine. Excellent maybe. But worth the price over a NY Strip or a Rib Eye....no way.
> 
> Sorry Pacanis, I had hoped to answer your question.




How was it priced compared to those other cuts?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Duking it out with a migraine that I woke up with.  Went to work long enough to get everything done that had to be done today, then came home and went to bed.  Got up a bit ago and still have a nagging throb in the back of my head and nausea.
> 
> Watching, The Voice, and then back to bed.



Hope you feel better soon, PF.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Duking it out with a migraine that I woke up with.  Went to work long enough to get everything done that had to be done today, then came home and went to bed.  Got up a bit ago and still have a nagging throb in the back of my head and nausea.
> 
> Watching, _The Voice_, and then back to bed.



I have found that when ever I get a migraine and feel nauseous, if I give in and let myself throw up, the headache goes away. It  is not the most pleasant cure for the headache, but it works for me.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF)))


----------



## Addie

I am nursing some very painful thighs. I went to physical therapy today. They have a new machine that is supposed to emulate a bicycle. It is supposed to strengthen both legs and my arms. Well, I was on it for seven minutes at it's  least resistance. My thighs are hurting so bad, I can hardly walk. When I am go upstairs or have to step up anytime to a higher level, I have to do it with my right leg. If I lead off with my left leg  it buckles right under me. So I am hoping that by working out at least once a week right now, will strengthen the thigh on my left leg. Going up a flight of stairs is a nightmare for me. I go up baby step style. One step at a time. Halfway up, I have to stop and rest. And hopefully I will be able to walk for more then ten feet. The one thing I was worried about the most, never occurred. I thought it may create some stress on my heart. No difference from when I started than when I finished. I have to admit, they really took every element of my health before they even let me sit on the machine. I was feeling that I was somewhat coerced into using the machine. Now I am looking forward to using it. Right now I am signed up for once a week. But if it does what I want to get out of it, I will increase my sessions to twice or more a week. 

Will report back after May 1st and let you know how it is going.


----------



## pacanis

320flyer said:


> Agreed Andy. The steak it self was fine. Excellent maybe. But worth the price over a NY Strip or a Rib Eye....no way.
> 
> Sorry Pacanis, I had hoped to answer your question.


 
If you can give me a comparison to a more known/established steak, that will answer my question. Or did you think it compared to NY Strip? It looked similar to flank steak to me with the marbling. Although on the show I was watching it appeared to have a filet texture when cut.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I have found that when ever I get a migraine and feel nauseous, if I give in and let myself throw up, the headache goes away. It  is not the most pleasant cure for the headache, but it works for me.



Trust me I would if I could...


----------



## Addie

I am putt, putt putting my way around my apartment with every step I take. And if I am not walking, then my innards are growling like I have a lion inside me. I have no idea what is going on, but feel I am in for a big surprise.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been listening to my baseball team flush another one down the commode while playing on DC. What I'm really doing is avoiding work though!  Gotta get the dishwasher going and sheets on beds so I can sleep sometime tonight. Might even fall into bed before it's time to wake up the birds!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been listening to my baseball team flush another one down the commode while playing on DC. What I'm really doing is avoiding work though!  Gotta get the dishwasher going and sheets on beds so I can sleep sometime tonight. Might even fall into bed before it's time to wake up the birds!



I should be doing laundry. Instead I sit here playing with my friends. 

We had a tree across the street from our house. My father would go out in the morning and shake the tree to wake up the birds for me.


----------



## LPBeier

PF's migraine, Addie's sore thighs and my bronchitis.  Yep, I went to the clinic and just found out what I expected when my cough was getting worse.  I am on anti-biotics and nebulizers instead of inhalers.  This is really bad news because I just got cleared to go back to the pool from my flank pain and now am told I need to stay away until I am finished the meds and am symptom free for at least 5 days.  

Well the good thing is the contractor is back tomorrow morning to finally correct the 6 inch + height deficiency in our fence and I will be resting in bed letting TB deal with it until he goes to work and then the onsite landscaper will be keeping an eye on the work after that.  Sometimes feeling miserable has it's perks...but not often. 

Addie, PF and everyone else feeling yucky or sad over animals and other things, I send loving healing thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LPBeier

We are sitting here once again waiting for our contractor who stated he would be here at 8 am sharp to fix our fence that he botched up in October.  I am feeling rotten and TB got home late from work today but we were both up at 7:00 to be ready and we are still waiting.

I had a much better sleep last night.  I turned the electric blanket up, took some herbal remedies and had Violet and Monkey curled up with me.  The prescription cough medicine, antibiotic and new cold medicine are helping as well.  The clinic doctor wants more blood tests to check on my anemia.  Can't he just get the results from the lab or my family doctor?  

Later I have to go to the vet office for food, Violet's medicine and her special treats (can't run out of those).  Her arthritis and allergies are costly, but I really can't complain because of all the love she brings us.

Speaking of love, TB just walked in to my studio with a cup of steaming hot lemon and honey. My family takes such good care of me!


----------



## Andy M.

I have a load of kitchen towels in the washer while I sit here and prep for a condo board meeting tonight.  I love the smell of the bleach in the washer.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I am nursing some very painful thighs.* I went to physical therapy today. *



Ooh, that's too bad. It just sucks when trying to improve hurts. But it's sometimes necessary.

I have a somewhat guarded opinion about Physical Therapists. (Sounds like yours was good). But when a MaryJane Hardbody  is my PT I get a little worried.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I have a load of kitchen towels in the washer while I sit here and prep for a condo board meeting tonight.  I love the smell of the bleach in the washer.



Oh, I remember those board meetings - I loved being involved but am glad I can just sit back and let others do it now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Still tired from our 2 week+a few days vacation out of state. Celebrated our 25th wedding anniversary.

Found the ideal state, location that were going to move/retire to. Can't wait to get there.
We had a great time. All the work that I've been putting into our home will be paying off real soon.Can't beat that with a stick.Maybe poke it just to keep the coals burning.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Oh, I remember those board meetings - I loved being involved but am glad I can just sit back and let others do it now.




I love doing this.  It's a beneficial use of my financial skills.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I love doing this.  It's a beneficial use of my financial skills.



I was involved in a Housing Co-op (quite literally from the ground up, actually from the architect's drawings up!) and was able to use my skills at a mortgage company to deal with the contractors and legal end of things.  I then headed the Membership Committee, trying to fill up the 72 suites and moved on to Maintenance where I learned a lot.  I sat on the board a couple of times and was involved for the 10 years I lived there.  I then sat on the strata council of another complex as well.  

Here, while we "bought" our place, it is a leasehold (until 2082) so there is a Leasing Company and we don't have a strata.  That's why I am happy to sit back.  I did love it but served my time.  It is frustrating here though where we don't have much say in anything.

Good on you for getting involved, Andy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have a laundry calling my name needing to move from the washer to dryer. Meanwhile I've got three different meals cooking away, hoping to not have to cook the rest of the week after today's marathon. So many good smells.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I was involved in a Housing Co-op (quite literally from the ground up, actually from the architect's drawings up!) and was able to use my skills at a mortgage company to deal with the contractors and legal end of things.  I then headed the Membership Committee, trying to fill up the 72 suites and moved on to Maintenance where I learned a lot.  I sat on the board a couple of times and was involved for the 10 years I lived there.  I then sat on the strata council of another complex as well.
> 
> Here, while we "bought" our place, it is a leasehold (until 2082) so there is a Leasing Company and we don't have a strata.  That's why I am happy to sit back.  I did love it but served my time.  It is frustrating here though where we don't have much say in anything.
> 
> Good on you for getting involved, Andy!




Thank you, Ma'am!


----------



## pacanis

The only financial skills I have is spending money.
I just got back from making the rounds to the local gun shops.
And wouldn't you know one followed me home... It's pretty accurate for a little thing.

Now I'm thinking of making a run to the grocery store. I need chocolate syrup and French bread.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> The only financial skills I have is spending money.
> I just got back from making the rounds to the local gun shops.
> And wouldn't you know one followed me home... It's pretty accurate for a little thing.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of making a run to the grocery store. I need chocolate syrup and French bread.




Sadly, I have that skill too.


----------



## cara

Time for an update from Regensburg!
Frank was released from the ICU Last thursday ;-)
He is making a fast recovery, he walked his first 50m with the crutches today. 
He was so exhausted afterwards (no wonder after lying in bed for more than two weeks) that he needed a nap. 
After That I organized a Wheel chair and we both made our way to the Hospitals Café where he got himself a huge banana ice bowl ;o)
He won't be able to put any weight in his right leg due to the nailed Upper leg for at least six weeks. 
But well… if that's our only Problem


----------



## Dawgluver

cara said:


> Time for an update from Regensburg!
> Frank was released from the ICU Last thursday ;-)
> He is making a fast recovery, he walked his first 50m with the crutches today.
> He was so exhausted afterwards (no wonder after lying in bed for more than two weeks) that he needed a nap.
> After That I organized a Wheel chair and we both made our way to the Hospitals Café where he got himself a huge banana ice bowl ;o)
> He won't be able to put any weight in his right leg due to the nailed Upper leg for at least six weeks.
> But well if that's our only Problem



That's wonderful news, Cara!  Hoping for a continued speedy recovery for Frank!


----------



## Andy M.

Cara, great news!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## LPBeier

Cara, glad to see a very positive update on Frank.  I have been thinking of you both and praying for a swift recovery.  Hope you are getting some rest as well.

I bet that banana ice bowl tasted good.  When I got out of the ICU after my accident that fractured my back, my Mom brought me a Dairy Queen pineapple shake.  It was the best milkshake I had ever tasted! That became the tradition after any surgery or hospital stay!


----------



## LPBeier

It turns out I am having to keep tabs on the guy repairing our fence as our onsite landscaping guy is short one worker and has to be on the other side of our huge complex replacing him.  It's okay as I am feeling so much better than yesterday!  And the progress on the fence is pretty good.  At least no one will be able to see into our yard and it will be much harder for them to jump over to steal stuff from our freezer....which is now chained and locked, with a security camera over it and two sensor lights that they can't reach to screw out the bulbs like last time. 

If they do break into the freezer, all they will get is gluten free bread products and several cakes waiting for decorating in the next two weeks.


----------



## taxlady

LP, if you make sure to label the bread as gluten free, they probably won't get stolen.


----------



## Dawgluver

And put the other stuff in containers marked "frozen liver".  Or "stinkbait".


----------



## cave76

Cara----- The best of wishes for a quick recovery for Frank. I just don't see how anyone can walk using crutches. Doesn't that hurt the  underarm a lot?


----------



## taxlady

I've walked with crutches. The ends of the crutches are well padded, so it doesn't hurt much.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cara said:


> Time for an update from Regensburg!...


Cara, your update is such good news! Frank is probably recovering so quickly from all the love you're showering on him.  Oh, and a little help from the medical staff.  Hope he keeps getting better on a quick pace.


----------



## Somebunny

Great news Cara!  Best wishes for continued steady improvement for Frank!  Thanks for keeping is posted.  Take care!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cara said:


> Time for an update from Regensburg!



Yea, Cara!  It is so good the hear your good news.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Ooh, that's too bad. It just sucks when trying to improve hurts. But it's sometimes necessary.
> 
> I have a somewhat guarded opinion about Physical Therapists. (Sounds like yours was good). But when a MaryJane Hardbody  is my PT I get a little worried.



Nope, not these girls. There are duly trained and licensed physical therapist who work with geriatric patients every day. If I had said "No thank you, not interested, that would have been the end of it. But I am the one who showed an interest in strengthening my legs. I can run but can't climb even a small set of steps. They checked my oxygen level and heart rate before they would even let me sit on it.


----------



## cara

Franks physiotherapist is great! He finds the right words to motivate but he also knows, when it's enough. 

I forgot to wish all sufferers a "get well soon"!
I am a bit focused on my own things at the moment, I'm sorry for that…


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> LP, if you make sure to label the bread as gluten free, they probably won't get stolen.



It is labeled gluten free and the first time they broke in they didn't steal any of the bread products, gluten free or some regular buns we had for company.  And if they steal the cake, it is less temptation for me - they are just play cakes for me, not any set job. 

But our fence is now over 6 feet high and I dare them to try and get over it without getting caught!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cara said:


> Franks physiotherapist is great! He finds the right words to motivate but he also knows, when it's enough.
> 
> I forgot to wish all sufferers a "get well soon"!
> I am a bit focused on my own things at the moment, I'm sorry for that…



Thanks, Cara!  We know about Frank, how are _you_ doing?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I've walked with crutches. The ends of the crutches are well padded, so it doesn't hurt much.



The first time I broke my foot, I was on crutches for six weeks. After the first week, your underarm muscles don't even notice you are using them. If I had to go on them today, I doubt I would have the physical strength. It would have to be a wheelchair for me. 

Cara I am so happy Frank is doing so well. When the weather gets better, take him outside in the wheelchair for a breath of fresh air. There is nothing like a deep breath of fresh Spring air, to lift one's spirits.


----------



## LPBeier

Regarding crutches, you are not supposed to rely on your underarms to support you.  In fact you should be able to get three fingers vertically between the crutch pad and your underarm.  All the weight and support should be on your hands.  Of course some of us, like me, don't have strong enough arms for that so good padding on the crutch tops does help.  

After my accident that fractured my back, I was given a no-wheeled walker at first.  This was no good because I didn't have enough strength in my legs (as I am sure is the case with Frank), so I was given a pair of crutches and was told to use them as above.  This helped both my arms and legs get stronger.


----------



## cara

He is advised by the physiotherapist to do it right. He is doing quite good, so the therapist allowed and advised him to use them for Short walks in the Room ;o)

We were out the the Café again today, for a cake and a coffee. It is wonderful weather here in Regensburg and he really enjoyed it, Even if it is still exhausting, because his broken plexus starts to hurt when he sits for longer. 

I feel much better these days, as we get back to some kind of normality.  The days on the ICU were much worse. 
Every Second day I go into the City to get him something, today it were shoes and padded gloves for the crutches.


----------



## Addie

cara said:


> He is advised by the physiotherapist to do it right. He is doing quite good, so the therapist allowed and advised him to use them for Short walks in the Room ;o)
> 
> We were out the the Café again today, for a cake and a coffee. It is wonderful weather here in Regensburg and he really enjoyed it, Even if it is still exhausting, because his broken plexus starts to hurt when he sits for longer.
> 
> I feel much better these days, as we get back to *some kind of normality*.  The days on the ICU were much worse.
> Every Second day I go into the City to get him something, today it were shoes and padded gloves for the crutches.



Normalcy is so comforting. And shoes? Wow, he really is coming along.


----------



## pacanis

It's been a couple years... I just placed an order for some chicks. I'm missing my fresh eggs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Babies!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

We will need baby pictures!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pac, just think how lucky you are I live all the way over here and can't throw you a baby shower.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pac, just think how lucky you are I live all the way over here and can't throw you a baby shower.


 
With chicks!


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> It's been a couple years... I just placed an order for some chicks. I'm missing my fresh eggs.



 So what are you going to do if they all turn out to be roosters?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pac, just think how lucky you are I live all the way over here and can't throw you a baby shower.





pacanis said:


> With chicks!





Addie said:


> So what are you going to do if they all turn out to be roosters?



You three do realize you all just had me laughing so hard I went into a horrible coughing spree that had Violet spooked and TB wanting to know if I needed an ambulance! 



Thanks for the chuckles, they are always a good cure for what ails you!


----------



## LPBeier

Well I have officially lost my voice. Violet doesn't like me coughing or sounding gravelly so I am not saying much at all around her.  And any time I do try to talk I end up coughing uncontrollably (see note below! ).  

I even am messaging TB in the next room to say I am shutting down for the night and going to bed.  Hopefully the new cough medicine we picked up today will do the trick.  It is a prescription one and is supposed to help me to sleep.  

So, I am off to bed and hoping this will be the turning point with this bout of bronchitis.


----------



## pacanis

Addie said:


> So what are you going to do if they all turn out to be roosters?


 
Good question. They were pretty good about picking all hens before, so hopefully I don't have to find out.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> We will need baby pictures!


----------



## LPBeier

Another sleepless night here.  If I am not coughing, my legs are swollen and cramping.  In 3 1/2 hours I can call my doctor's office to see if I can get an appointment to see her.

Obviously the antibiotic the clinic gave me isn't working and I am having some side-effects from it.  I should have gone to my doctor in the first place, but she is an hour drive and I am really not comfortable driving over the bridges to get there so it has to be when TB is off.

But I have been productive.  I caught up on American Idol, cleaned off my desk, made a grocery list and started making notes for our vow renewal.  We can't do too much until we talk to the Pastor, but I can jot down a list of what I will need to plan - not as much as for a first wedding, but still things to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


>



ROFL!!!


----------



## pacanis

That's exactly what they will look like, too.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> The only financial skills I have is spending money.
> I just got back from making the rounds to the local gun shops.
> And wouldn't you know one followed me home... It's pretty accurate for a little thing.
> 
> Now I'm thinking of making a run to the grocery store. I need chocolate syrup and French bread.




Hmm, most people dip their bread in olive oil!


----------



## Dawgluver

ROFL, Aunt Bea and Carol!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to some garage sales this morning. (not raining for a change). I got some great cookbooks, they were all 50 cents each. Including a Gooseberry Patch Christmas cookbook (regular price of $19.95).


----------



## DaveSoMD

I'm sitting at the MVA waiting to renew my driver's license....whooohoooo ;-)


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> Another sleepless night here.  If I am not *coughing, my legs are swollen and cramping*ng.  In 3 1/2 hours I can call my doctor's office to see if I can get an appointment to see her.



Armchair diagnosis here----- and I hope you'll just take it as intended---- just something to think about. I don't know all the ins and outs of your health or what the doctor said.

Just those three symptoms above made me decide to ask you.

Has your doctor done a blood test called D-dimer? Better yet, has he already decided that you *don't *have a blood clot that often forms in the legs then travels to the lungs?

Those are called DVTs (deep vein thromboses) and often result in a pulmonary embolism (clot in the lungs). They can be VERY serious. I almost died because the doctor I had at that time ignored the coughing I had (gave me an inhaler!) Swollen legs and cramping are also signs of DVTs.

Now, I'll stand down  and hope you take my mere suggestion in a kindly way.


----------



## Cheryl J

Gosh, I'm so far behind here.....lol.  So glad it's Friday, I've been called in to work more than I care for this week, and I'm exhausted.  Maybe I'm getting too old to work with multiple children.  

pac, congrats on your new chicks.  I would love to have just a few chickens, for just a few eggs, but zoning won't allow it.  

Just made myself a screwdriver - I rarely have booze in my house so had to stop at the liquor store and buy it.  Going to sit out on the patio for a while and enjoy every sip.


----------



## LPBeier

cave76 said:


> Now, I'll stand down  and hope you take my mere suggestion in a kindly way.



No worries, Cave.  Yes, I have been checked for clots.  Just last month I was hospitalized with pain in my chest after my gall bladder surgery and it was a pocket of blood in my liver which they drained.

I did see my doctor today, and she is running a new set of blood tests regarding my anemia and infection.  She is also very concerned about the water retention and has increased my diuretic for one week just to see what happens.  If it gets worse in that time, or no better after, then I have to go back for more tests.

As for the coughing, yes, I do have bronchitis and was having a reaction to the anti-biotic the clinic put me on.  I am now on Amoxicillin and rest for 7 days.  She wants me to do light exercise so my chronic pain stays in check, but no pool until my lungs clear up.  

I am very tired tonight after the two-hour travel time and almost an hour in the doctor's office waiting.  Plus I had to go out to get my prescription and some food I can eat while TB went to work.  I think it is curl up with the furbabies time and early to bed.

I am getting so sick and tired of being sick and tired.  I am glad I have my hat orders and a re-wedding to plan!


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm sitting at the MVA waiting to renew my driver's license....whooohoooo ;-)



About the same time we were waiting in the Toll Booth office for a decal for my new van for the two toll bridges.  They had cancelled my old decal on the car I traded in, but never issued me a new one so I had 6 round trips at full price deducted from my credit card!  It should have been 3 free trips and three at half price.  I will be getting a credit on the next bill!

Hope you got a good picture on your license, Dave.  Mine looks like a morgue shot, seriously!


----------



## Addie

Because my daughter works for the DMV, I often get special treatment. I get special "before hours" appointments to go in for my ID. As a result, I make it a point to look my very best. I learned many years ago to;

turn my shoulders slightly to the side;
turn your head to the opposite side you have turned your shoulders,
and never look directly at the camera lens. Look slightly downward and to the side.

I have never had a bad picture taken at the DMV. You can smile for your picture. Just remember, you won't be smiling if you get stopped for a violation. I always have just a small slight smile on my face. In fact I had a cop once ask me if I had a professional picture taken and gave it to the DMV to place in their computer system.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am sitting her watching Sleeping Beauty on PBS. It has been years since I have seen this ballet. I love the music along with the ballet and movement.


----------



## Cheryl J

DaveSoMD said:


> I'm sitting at the MVA waiting to renew my driver's license....whooohoooo ;-)


 
You just reminded me that my license expires in November.  I just texted my daughter's friend who works at the DMV, and was told I may have to have a vision test to renew my license this year.  There might be 3 or 4 people ahead of me in line in this small town.


----------



## bakechef

Tonight around 8 I got this wild notion to try my hand at making macarons, they were a success!  They could have used more prominent "feet" but I can work on that!

I'll have to post a pic in the baking thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching John Wayne movies...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching John Wayne movies...



I love John Wayne movies!  Whatcha watchin'?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I love John Wayne movies!  Whatcha watchin'?



We got done watching _North To Alaska_, watching _McClintock_ now and have _The Three Godfathers_ on DVR for tomorrow. Turner Classic Movies is having a John Wayne marathon this week.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A friend of mine (she was my choir director for a while) had one of those direct-marketing "parties". A product called "Wildtree" that sells mixes and seasoning of organic ingredients. We got to sample all kinds of foods using their dips and seasonings and such. It wasn't bad but I couldn't justify the costs. Not that they were priced way more than similar seasoning blends by Penzeys or Tastfully Simple, it's just that I have my own personal and vast Penzeys inventory to use! 

I'm about to head to the basement, throw a load of clothes into the washer, and set the delay start for 9 hours from now (I can set delay starts in three-hour intervals). Just after noon the washer will start without any help from me. Now all I have to do is remember to head down to the basement about 1:30 PM to flip the clothes into the dryer.

Then I'll be off to bed. *yawn*


----------



## Addie

I just got up a while ago. For once I wasn't awake all night. So maybe I can get some daytime chores done today. I did keep waking up off and on all night with Restless Leg Syndrome. I think it is time to up my dosage of  Gabapentin. At one time I was on eight capsules a day. Then I was reduced right after my surgery to two a day. Then they upped it up to four a day. 

Right now I am enjoying my first cup of coffee. Then I have to get moving and do the few dishes in the sink. That is a ten second job. I went into the fridge to get the ½&½ and there right in front are two containers of Gulden's mustard. Hmmm... The biggest one is empty and has been in there for ages and the other one is a squeeze bottle, new. I tossed the big one and all of a sudden started looking for some other stuff. My fridge is now half empty. By the time I got back to my cup of waiting coffee, I had to put it in the zappy machine to heat it up again.


----------



## pacanis

I am dismantling robins' nests this morning. It's amazing how fast they can get the initial ring built again.
Don't need any robins on my deck by my grill. Stupid birds. And the sad thing is, once they get a notion to build a nest somewhere, they keep trying to re-build it no matter how many times I knock it down.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> I am dismantling robins' nests this morning. It's amazing how fast they can get the initial ring built again.
> Don't need any robins on my deck by my grill. Stupid birds. And the sad thing is, once they get a notion to build a nest somewhere, they keep trying to re-build it no matter how many times I knock it down.



Pac,

Is it in a location where you can tack up a few strips of cloth or a few empty beer cans or aluminum pie pans that will flap in the breeze.  It should only need to be up for a couple of weeks until they relocate.


----------



## pacanis

I have tried something similar in the past. They move a few feet.
It seems like once they get their mind made up on a location that's it.


----------



## Mad Cook

pacanis said:


> I am dismantling robins' nests this morning. It's amazing how fast they can get the initial ring built again.
> Don't need any robins on my deck by my grill. Stupid birds. And the sad thing is, once they get a notion to build a nest somewhere, they keep trying to re-build it no matter how many times I knock it down.


Our robins are a different species and you only get one in a garden as they are very territorial. Mine's been around all winter but I haven't seen any building activities yet. 

Mrs Wren isn't making use of the blue tits' box this year. Wren's are rather sweet domestically. Mr Wren seeks out nesting spots and shows several to Mrs Wren for her to select the one she likes best!

Goldfinches are around this month. Haven't seen them in this garden before. It'll be interesting to see if they raise a brood.

If you lived here, Pac, you'd be had up by the long arm of the law over for destroying birds' nests! Wouldn't it be easier to move the grill rather than the nests? Unless your grill is built in, of course.


----------



## Mad Cook

I left Horse to be fed and watered by the staff this am and I've got lots done. Sorted out a load of chaos in my bedroom, chased some money that the gas company owed me, paid a couple of bills, tidied up my knitting stuff, made a dozen chocolate cup cakes and iced them with Nuttella for an afternoon tea thing I'm going to this afternoon and remembered to get the chicken out of the freezer for tonight and in a minute I'm going to have a shower and get dressed (It's 3.15pm but I'm always more productive domestically when still in my PJs).


----------



## pacanis

Perhaps I should build a porch on the other side of the house and use that until the nest is no longer needed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

With all that space you have on your property, you'd think they would pick someplace you didn't frequent.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With all that space you have on your property, you'd think they would pick someplace you didn't frequent.


 
You would think. Now I know what Kimber has been barking at when she's looking out the storm door.
I keep setting stuff where the nest is and they keep building next to whatever is in the way  These guys are master builders. They were already mudding the foundation last time the wrecking crew came through.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kimber should be a good deterrent, she would love to play with the birdies.


----------



## GotGarlic

I went to my favorite annual herb sale this morning and got a load of plants. In addition to the herbs, I bought five succulents. I've seen several interesting ways to display them. Now to pick one.


----------



## LPBeier

I am feeling much more rested after the codeine cough syrup last night knocked me out.  I had a few coughing spells but nothing like the past nights.  I am planning a resting day to try and get over this bronchitis as quickly and completely as possible.

One thing I really want to do today is plant my herb seedlings.  I am so proud of them.  

TB can pick up my dirt and pots as he needs some items to finish the fence - the contractor raised it, but left holes on the bottom that even Violet could get under if she wanted to!  We have decided we are not going to get him back again, it is not worth the trouble.  We are also not going to recommend him to anyone either!


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I am dismantling robins' nests this morning. It's amazing how fast they can get the initial ring built again.
> Don't need any robins on my deck by my grill. Stupid birds. And the sad thing is, once they get a notion to build a nest somewhere, they keep trying to re-build it no matter how many times I knock it down.



Pac, when we moved in here, the front outside light above the door had it's cover hanging on two screws.  We moved in the fall so noticed it but with all we wanted/needed to do inside it wasn't a priority.  In the spring a robin started building a nest inside it.  We found out that this was the "norm" in the complex.  The lights were installed incorrectly and the covers didn't fit.  The robins liked the warmth of the bulb and the covers were just the right size and distance from the light.  Needless to say, we had to duck often coming in the door.  As soon as we were able to we changed the fixture and no more nests.

So I understand your frustration.


----------



## Chef Munky

pacanis said:


> I am dismantling robins' nests this morning. It's amazing how fast they can get the initial ring built again.
> Don't need any robins on my deck by my grill. Stupid birds. And the sad thing is, once they get a notion to build a nest somewhere, they keep trying to re-build it no matter how many times I knock it down.



We had that problem with Sparrows building nests right on the front door steps.One day I walked out forgot to duck and cover at least put a hat on.
That little sucker dropped a bomb on me.*SPLAT!*
We fixed that problem pronto. Must have been because I wasn't too happy.

My husband went to a garden center and bought the biggest fake plastic owl that he could find. Hung it up.
Problem solved. They don't like Owls. HOOOOT-HOOOOT...

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pac in an owl suit...

Any way, enough of that picture in my head.  Costco run, Shrek made his own list, personally I can't think of anything we _NEED_...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pac in an owl suit...
> 
> Any way, enough of that picture in my head.  Costco run, Shrek made his own list, personally I can't think of anything we _*NEED*_...



You actually go to Costco to get things you NEED?   We spent $400 the other day on frozen berries, pineapple, chicken wings and lactaid pills!


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pac in an owl suit...
> 
> Any way, enough of that picture in my head.  Costco run, Shrek made his own list, personally I can't think of anything we _NEED_...



I ALWAYS need (yes need!) Ling Ling brand pot stickers from Costco!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> You actually go to Costco to get things you NEED?   We spent $400 the other day on frozen berries, pineapple, chicken wings and lactaid pills!



We can't get out of Costco for less than $400.  Good thing the closest Costco is 45 minutes away.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We can't get out of Costco for less than $400.  Good thing the closest Costco is 45 minutes away.


I once got out of Costco with a receipt for less than $100. I have to say it that way, 'cause I bought a carton of cigarettes (they are at a separate cash) and the total of the two receipts was closer to $150.


----------



## pacanis

I had read the same thing about the owl and have a life-size owl with a head that moves (bobble head). It didn't work where I had put it before. Birds flew right around it on their way into my pole barn.


----------



## Dawgluver

My birds would sit on my fake owl's head....


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL Dawg! Around here the birds are not intimidated by the fake owls, either. I can almost hear them snickering as they perch right next to them.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just got back from Home Depot, where I went berserk in their plant and gardening section.   I went there for just a few plants.  Looks like I'll be planting and transplanting for a while this afternoon.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I just got back from Home Depot, where I went berserk in their plant and gardening section.   I went there for just a few plants.  Looks like I'll be planting and transplanting for a while this afternoon.


Pix, or it didn't happen.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the grocery store in the city. I wish I had picked up some rustic bread.


----------



## Andy M.

SO made three 6" carrot cake layers.  I cut each layer in half and we make two three layer cakes out of them.  We froze one and I'm about to make the cream cheese frosting for the other, which I get to eat!


----------



## pacanis

mmm, carrot cake...

What do you cut cake in half with, a serrated blade like a bread knife?


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Pix, or it didn't happen.


 
Not the greatest pic, but ya caught me off guard, Taxy!  I only went in for 2 or maybe 3 more houseplants (like I really need more...)   The tall ones in the back are way bigger than they look in the pic. lol


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Not the greatest pic, but ya caught me off guard, Taxy!  I only went in for 2 or maybe 3 more houseplants (like I really need more...)   The tall ones in the back are way bigger than they look in the pic. lol


 Perfectly good photo for the purpose. Nice looking plants. Which ones will you be transplanting? The ones with flowers? You know we will want to see them again when they have been transplanted.


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> I am feeling much more rested after the codeine cough syrup last night knocked me out. I had a few coughing spells but nothing like the past nights. I am planning a resting day to try and get over this bronchitis as quickly and completely as possible.
> 
> One thing I really want to do today is plant my herb seedlings. I am so proud of them.
> 
> TB can pick up my dirt and pots as he needs some items to finish the fence - the contractor raised it, but left holes on the bottom that even Violet could get under if she wanted to! We have decided we are not going to get him back again, it is not worth the trouble. We are also not going to recommend him to anyone either!


OK, so I am not a doctor (as they say in the adverts) but do be careful with the codeine cough syrup. Codeine can upset your digestion and "bung you up" (from one who knows!)

Hope the bronchitis is seen off sharpish


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> You actually go to Costco to get things you NEED?   We spent $400 the other day on frozen berries, pineapple, chicken wings and lactaid pills!



We managed to get the things Shrek needed and a lot more.  I have a batch of asparagus to roast and a huge batch of strawberries to hull, slice, sugar and eat.  Shrek bought huge white mushrooms to make stuffed mushrooms.  



cave76 said:


> I ALWAYS need (yes need!) Ling Ling brand pot stickers from Costco!



They had a different brand today made with pork, "Ajinomoto" Japanese style.  Picked them up to try as they are in 5 separate enclosed trays, so no open bag to put in the freezer.  



Dawgluver said:


> We can't get out of Costco for less than $400.  Good thing the closest Costco is 45 minutes away.



Costco is close enough I don't have to make huge purchases to make it worthwhile.  I know, I'm spoiled



taxlady said:


> I once got out of Costco with a receipt for less than $100. I have to say it that way, 'cause I bought a carton of cigarettes (they are at a separate cash) and the total of the two receipts was closer to $150.



I got out of there the other week with a receipt for $4.49...it was the day I was supposed to pick up a new prescription and I was so upset it wasn't there (hadn't been faxed) that I didn't bother to look around.  I got a package of alcohol swabs.

The Sourdough Bread, Italian Bread, Multigrain and Rosemary/Olive Oil breads are part of a Road Show going on and today was the last day they would have it.  I got 2 loaves of the sordough and two rosemary.  Haven't had the rosemary, yet!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco is close enough I don't have to make huge purchases to make it worthwhile.  I know, I'm spoiled



We are spoiled too.  Our Costco is within walking distance (for any person who can walk for 10 - 15 minutes, unlike me). It actually takes a little longer to drive because there is no direct access from our direction.  You have to go around and come in the back way.

I usually make a moderate purchase once a week alternating things that we need, except the produce which I buy every week.  The reason we did a $400+ shop yesterday was we bought new phones, and sundry items.  We picked up a lot of meat which always costs more.


----------



## Andy M.

Our Costco is next to our supermarket.  We stop in a couple of times a month to stock up on various items.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They had a different brand today made with pork, "Ajinomoto" Japanese style.  Picked them up to try as they are in 5 separate enclosed trays, so no open bag to put in the freezer.



You mean no Ling Ling pot stickers? Ajiinomoto is a big company that uses MSG a lot---- does that mean this new brand has MSG in it?

I couldn't find any mention of MSG on the Ajiinomoto site (nutrition info). Does the package mention MSG or perhaps it's just in the sauce.


.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Perfectly good photo for the purpose. Nice looking plants. *Which ones will you be transplanting?* The ones with flowers? You know we will want to see them again when they have been transplanted.


 
Almost all of them.  The only ones that will be going into the ground are the 4 marigolds, the rest are going into larger pots.  It will take me a while, because at least 10 of my indoor house plants need re-potted too.   
Oy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Our Costco is next to our supermarket. We stop in a couple of times a month to stock up on various items.


 
My closest Costco is 90 miles away.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> You mean no Ling Ling pot stickers? Ajiinomoto is a big company that uses MSG a lot---- does that mean this new brand has MSG in it?
> 
> I couldn't find any mention of MSG on the Ajiinomoto site (nutrition info). Does the package mention MSG or perhaps it's just in the sauce.
> 
> 
> .



My mistake, they have the Ling Ling AND the Ajinomoto.  As for MSG, no idea, I don't look because I don't have a sensitivity to it.  I leave it out of my Japanese recipes, but don't avoid it.

I would look on the box, but I took it out to the dumpster already and I'm not Dumpster Diving in the rain


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...and I'm not Dumpster Diving in the rain



You mean, if it wasn't raining...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> You mean, if it wasn't raining...



Possibly...


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> You mean, if it wasn't raining...



Exactly what I was thinking....

Does that say something about her or us?


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ...Does that say something about her or us?




Yes.


----------



## CarolPa

Cheryl J said:


> Not the greatest pic, but ya caught me off guard, Taxy!  I only went in for 2 or maybe 3 more houseplants (like I really need more...)   The tall ones in the back are way bigger than they look in the pic. lol




Oh, I thought the "pic" was going to be a video of you going berzerk....


----------



## CarolPa

One time a bird built a nest in one of my hanging baskets I had on the porch.  DH noticed her sitting in there looking out at us.  He carefully moved the basket out into the yard, hanging from the birdfeeded, so we wouldn't have issues with her.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> One time a bird built a nest in one of my hanging baskets I had on the porch.  DH noticed her sitting in there looking out at us.  He carefully moved the basket out into the yard, hanging from the birdfeeded, so we wouldn't have issues with her.



Did the bird use the nest once it was moved?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Exactly what I was thinking....
> 
> Does that say something about her or us?



It has to do with how important I find something.  Money or a prescription in the trash , yeah...but the ingredients on a potsticker...nah!


----------



## cave76

I just got through watching a YouTube presentation of the last dance scene in Slumdog Millionaire.

Why? Because that scene remained with me LONG after I watch the movie, years ago. I needed a fix.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPvPUk96vb0


----------



## cave76

On a roll here down memory lane: The opening song from an old movie Biloxi Blues----- How High the Moon----- by Pat Suzuki.

So evocative! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNv59lqRiGM&list=RDQNv59lqRiGM


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It has to do with how important I find something.  Money or a prescription in the trash , yeah...but the ingredients on a potsticker...nah!



I was meaning does it say something about you, or about us that both Andy and I thought you would dumpster dive at all


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> I was meaning does it say something about you, or about us that both Andy and I thought you would dumpster dive at all



Ah, the beauty and wonder of talking on forums.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I was meaning does it say something about you, or about us that both Andy and I thought you would dumpster dive at all



I was giving you my side of it...now I need to hear your and Andy's reasoning ...c'mon give over. What makes you two think I would ever Dumpster Dive???  Well, aside from the actual Dumpster Diving I have done


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...and I'm not Dumpster Diving in the rain




The statement suggests there are some conditions under which you would dumpster dive.  So my comment was a logical progression.

Now, if you had said, "Sorry, but I don't dumpster dive.".  The subject would have been closed.  Probably.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> The statement suggests there are some conditions under which you would dumpster dive.  So my comment was a logical progression.
> 
> Now, if you had said, "Sorry, but I don't dumpster dive.".  The subject would have been closed.  Probably.



LOL!!  But we have not fulfilled our obligatory 4 pages of discussion on the possibility of me Dumpster Diving.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  But we have not fulfilled our obligatory 4 pages of discussion on the possibility of me Dumpster Diving.



But I got bored after the second post!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You can drop in or out of a discussion at any time...or rejoin if you like.  Just poking at LP and Andy, 'cuz it's fun.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  But we have not fulfilled our obligatory 4 pages of discussion on the possibility of me Dumpster Diving.



Wear pants when you do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hip waders...


----------



## CarolPa

cave76 said:


> Did the bird use the nest once it was moved?




The bird was in it when he moved it, so I assume it stayed there.  Once we moved it we stayed away from it so as not to disturb the bird.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> The bird was in it when he moved it, so I assume it stayed there.  Once we moved it we stayed away from it so as not to disturb the bird.



That's one dedicated brooder or mama bird!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sitting here killing time while I'm listening to my baseball team, who is killing me this year.  Waiting until it's time to leave for Mass, and then we'll take a trip up the freeway to Trader Joe's!


----------



## pacanis

I dug out my chick feeder and waterer to clean them up and get ready. I'll have to build a new brooder.
I also think I'll adjust their outside fenced in area and will probably take a look at that tomorrow. Plus it's all overgrown with weeds and grape vines. I'll run the tiller over it and throw down some seed. I might get grass by the time they get moved outside.


----------



## GotGarlic

Pac, you should start a thread on keeping your chickens, like CWS did


----------



## pacanis

uhh, that's OK  
I'll just update them in here or the random pics thread.
Or the dinner thread


----------



## Dawgluver

Just returned from our out of town Costco foray.  Our big ticket items were 2 nice pairs of Italian wool dress pants for DH and a pair of Furla sunglasses for me.  Found low sodium Better Than Boullion chicken base, which I've never seen, along with a bunch of other stuff we couldn't live without   I did have to pick up a bag of Ling Ling potstickers to see what all the excitement is about, they're $2.50 off.  My lunch was free Costco samples, DH had to get a turkey club as well.  We got home in time to watch the pouring rain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Just returned from our out of town Costco foray.  Our big ticket items were 2 nice pairs of Italian wool dress pants for DH and a pair of Furla sunglasses for me.  Found low sodium Better Than Boullion chicken base, which I've never seen, along with a bunch of other stuff we couldn't live without   I did have to pick up a bag of Ling Ling potstickers to see what all the excitement is about, they're $2.50 off.  My lunch was free Costco samples, DH had to get a turkey club as well.  We got home in time to watch the pouring rain.



What?  You didn't pick up the big inflatable "island"??


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What?  You didn't pick up the big inflatable "island"??



Drat!  I missed it!  Guess we'll have to go back....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too bad they don't have it on the website, I was going to show it to you.  It's about 8'x8', inflatable, seats 5 adults.


----------



## Dawgluver

Friends had one at Lake of the Woods last summer, that thing was huge!   I think it sat 8.  Niece booted all the other kids off and claimed it for herself.   I think I'd be frowned upon if I brought one down to the pool!


----------



## simonbaker

Watching "The Mentalist", doing laundry, then getting to bed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _Cosmos_ and Muppet Show videos during the commercials.


----------



## Cheryl J

Lying back in the recliner trying to stay awake for at least another hour. My daughter and grandson spent the day with me, and grandson wore me out.   It was a great day, but boy that little 3 year old is active!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Lying back in the recliner trying to stay awake for at least another hour. My daughter and grandson spent the day with me, and grandson wore me out.   It was a great day, but boy that little 3 year old is active!



Oh lordy, those toddlers can exhaust a person, can't they?  Sounds like a great day, Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks Dawg, it was a great day!  Yes, they sure can be exhausting, but so much fun!  You ought to see me after I spend a day with ALL my grandsons at the same time - ages 5, 4, 3, and 1.....


----------



## Dawgluver

And you are up for the Grandma of the Year award, Cheryl!  Yikes!!


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks Dawg, it was a great day!  Yes, they sure can be exhausting, but so much fun!  You ought to see me after I spend a day with ALL my grandsons at the same time - ages 5, 4, 3, and 1.....



Sounds like Heaven...but tiring.


----------



## LPBeier

I am staring at an oddity in my studio....a clean desk! It took a lot of work and it will probably only last while I am sleeping, but it sure feels good!

Monkey seems to like it too.  She doesn't have to mess up my piles of paper to sit and look out the window!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks Dawg, it was a great day!  Yes, they sure can be exhausting, but so much fun!  You ought to see me after I spend a day with ALL my grandsons at the same time - ages 5, 4, 3, and 1.....


Any time you want a break you can send a couple my way. I'm pretty sure I'll never be a grandma. 

*******************

I've been going through a bunch of the many tens of thousands of recipes I've clipped and saved over the decades. Recipes that, when I read them closer, I will never invest the time making. Slowly but surely I'll have all my recipes sorted and organized before I die. I plan on living to 100. Wait, do I hear you laughing? I've got long genes in my family line: a great-aunt to 102, a couple great uncles into their mid-90s, two aunts on Mom's side and one on Dad's also into their 90s. Hmm, starting to sound like I'll have plenty of time to sort recipes...


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, is this the type of chicks you got?
We Just Found Your New Dream Pet. It's A Chicken.


----------



## pacanis

No... I had looked into Silkies at one time because they are cool looking, but I'm getting something more practical.


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> No... I had looked into Silkies at one time because they are cool looking, but I'm getting something more practical.



Are we still talking about chickens?


----------



## pacanis

Aunt Bea said:


> Are we still talking about chickens?


 
I say Silkie, you think thong.
What can I say?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking drumsticks...

A chicken in a thong would be silly.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> Pac, is this the type of chicks you got?
> We Just Found Your New Dream Pet. It's A Chicken.



Silkies! If you ever want a pet chicken---- this is the breed! Someone gave us one, a white one which we named Veronica. We couldn't put her in with the laying hens cuz they'd peck her to death so she had the run of the place.

She decided that when it started to get dark she had to come inside, running back and forth outside the kitchen patio door. So plaintively that we finally brought her in, put a plastic cover over a small table in the kitchen, put a large basket with a handle on it and an old towel under her nether end.

She would stay there all night and never move. If I was late getting up I would hear her plunk down on to the kitchen floor and I'd find her pacing back and forth at the door wanting to get out!

She was a delight but sadly a neighbor's dog got to her and killed her!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Any time you want a break you can send a couple my way. I'm pretty sure I'll never be a grandma.
> 
> *******************
> 
> I've been going through a bunch of the many tens of thousands of recipes I've clipped and saved over the decades. Recipes that, when I read them closer, I will never invest the time making. Slowly but surely I'll have all my recipes sorted and organized before I die. I plan on living to 100. Wait, do I hear you laughing? I've got long genes in my family line: a great-aunt to 102, a couple great uncles into their mid-90s, two aunts on Mom's side and one on Dad's also into their 90s. Hmm, starting to sound like I'll have plenty of time to sort recipes...


 
I was beginning to wonder if I'd be a grandma, too...then I was bombarded all at once.   

CG, I've been trying to go through recipes and re-copy them too, but I just barely get started and it just seems like such a monumental chore.  I know they'll never get done if I don't just do it, and I do want to, but it always seems like there are so many other things I "should" be doing. lol.  One of these days....


----------



## taxlady

I just finished supervising Shreddy in the yard. He wanted another night time exploration of the yard. We spent about 10 minutes out there. I had to grab my leather jacket. It's all of 8°C (46°F), but feels like 4°C (39°F).


----------



## Dawgluver

Shreddy, you're a funny cat!  Hope you keep adding to your Bucket List!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching _The Blacklist_.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Shreddy, you're a funny cat! Hope you keep adding to your Bucket List!


 
+1.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching _The Blacklist_.


 
I just looked up the storyline on that one, and set my DVR to record the new ones.  Sounds good.  I like crime dramas and need a new series to get into.  It comes on in about an hour.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl, I think next week is the last of the season, but it would be great if you could watch from the beginning of the season (The network site should have them).

I am up once again with my cough.  The codeine seemed to stop working so I have stopped taking it and am taking the regular cough syrup.  It works, but every time I lay down, or even lay back partially in my recliner, it starts up again. I am sipping on a hot lemon and honey now and hoping that does it.  

Violet is lying her beside me as tight at she can get. Monkey is curled up in a ball on my desk and they are both fast asleep.  It is so nice that they want to stay close when I am not feeling well.


----------



## taxlady

LP, I have no idea if it works, but one of my FB friends recently posted a link to an article that claimed pineapple juice is five times as effective as cough syrup. I just Googled "pineapple for coughs" and got lots of articles about the benefits of pineapple juice for respiratory problems.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching _The Blacklist_.



James Spader makes that show!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from grocery shopping. It wasn't raining when I went into the store but it sure was pouring when I came out. I had left the umbrella in the car of course. Oh well, getting soaked will either kill or cure my cold.


----------



## Andy M.

Just put a chicken in to brine for dinner tonight.  

Then had to sign-up SO and myself for access to new health info accounts because our doctor's practice (we have the same Dr.) has become part of a larger medical group.  Now we have to create accounts with that group's website to be able to track our medical information, test results, email communications, etc. online.

Shortly I'm off to get my grandson from school.  My daughter signed him up for baseball and he will have his uniform with him tonight for team pictures.  I'll grab some pics so SO can see him dressed in it.


----------



## pacanis

I'm watching the Vikings extravaganza on The History Channel. I don't know why they've been advertising the season finale all week on different channels and not the marathon they are running. We all know when the finale is. All I had was a hunch they would run the past episodes one of these days. Oh well.
They are just about done with season one.


----------



## taxlady

Working on tax returns in between cuddling Shreddy.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back in from outside. 
Remember those robins? Well they've been hanging out by the porch since I started setting stuff in their way of building their nest. I've been looking here and there because I know they must have it closeby, but I haven't seen it... until a little while ago. There's a robin's nest laying on the driveway that the winds found for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got off the phone with the realtor/property manager, and I think we have a buyer for Mom's house!  I accepted their counter offer.  I feel a wave of a mix of nostalgia and sadness, but it sounds like this young family will love the house as much as I did growing up in it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Just got off the phone with the realtor/property manager, and I think we have a buyer for Mom's house!  I accepted their counter offer.  I feel a wave of a mix of nostalgia and sadness, but it sounds like this young family will love the house as much as I did growing up in it.



Wonderful!  and  Sorry!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wonderful!  and  Sorry!



Thanks PF!  Hope all works as it's supposed to.


----------



## pacanis

I am getting my internet fix.
Six hours without power... interesting times indeed. I passed the time drinking beer and reading a story I had saved on my laptop called Lights Out.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Just got off the phone with the realtor/property manager, and I think we have a buyer for Mom's house!  I accepted their counter offer.  I feel a wave of a mix of nostalgia and sadness, but it sounds like this young family will love the house as much as I did growing up in it.



Dawg, I understand exactly how you feel.  Even though Dad's condo was not my childhood home, he was there for almost 20 years and it was the last home he and Mom shared before she passed.  There were a lot of memories and yet it was a relief when it was all done. {{{{{{{{{{{{{Dawgluver}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## billywhite

sitting in a train atm and watching "300: Rise of an empire" to kill some time


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just put on a pot of Kale, bean and sausage soup.  

Cold, rainy spring day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking I feel too good to go to work today, might call in well.


----------



## CarolPa

Thought of all you Costco lovers when I picked up a Costco Cookbook at Goodwill for $1.  The price was right and it had beautiful pictures of each dish.  A picture always makes a recipe look more inviting.  The book was put out by Costco and probably sold in the store at one time.  the recipes listed brands specific to Costco, and also featured a few chefs from Food Network.  It's a very nice cookbook, and the price was right!


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Thought of all you Costco lovers when I picked up a Costco Cookbook at Goodwill for $1.  The price was right and it had beautiful pictures of each dish.  A picture always makes a recipe look more inviting.  The book was put out by Costco and probably sold in the store at one time.  the recipes listed brands specific to Costco, and also featured a few chefs from Food Network.  It's a very nice cookbook, and the price was right!




Every couple of years, Costco distributes a soft cover "book" of recipes using (and advertising)the products they sell.  I assume the vendors subsidize the book.  I've not seen a cookbook for sale.


----------



## Dawgluver

We pick one or two up every year at Thanksgiving when we visit BIL's Costco.  They give them away as you go out the door.  I pick up an extra one for a friend.  Very nice cookbooks.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the local Agway where I picked up some chick starter feed and did not pick up a bag of pine shavings. Apparently they have been having a hard time getting it in. I looked in my shed and still have 1/3 of a bag left from the last time I had chickens, so that will get me going.
Another reason it is good to never throw anything away.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thinking I feel too good to go to work today, might call in well.



A mental health day!


----------



## taxlady

I'm taking a "kitty break". Shreddy wants lovin's. I'm not going to pass up the opportunity while I still have it.

I'm up to my eyeballs in tax returns and I have a headache. The kitty breaks are therapeutic, yeah, that's it.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting through 1st grade homework on the computer.  Then we're off to do 20 minutes of reading out loud.


----------



## Cheryl J

Those Costco books sound nice, Carol and Dawg - I'll have to check for one next time I'm down that way, which isn't very often unfortunately.  

Dawg, that must be a relief that your late mother's house sold.  Must have been so tough to handle all that from so far away.  

I'm just catching up here a little while I have the time, have to work this afternoon (can't wait till summer break!). Last night's dinner dishes are calling me but I'm ignoring it.


----------



## Cheryl J

pacanis said:


> I am getting my internet fix.
> Six hours without power... interesting times indeed. I passed the time drinking beer and reading a story I had saved on my laptop called Lights Out.


 
Well that was appropriate reading!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm taking a "kitty break". Shreddy wants lovin's. I'm not going to pass up the opportunity while I still have it.
> 
> I'm up to my eyeballs in tax returns and I have a headache. The kitty breaks are therapeutic, yeah, that's it.



It is called a mental health day. Kitties have that effect on you. They know psychiatry and how to apply it to those they love.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Just got off the phone with the realtor/property manager, and I think we have a buyer for Mom's house!  I accepted their counter offer.  I feel a wave of a mix of nostalgia and sadness, but it sounds like this young family will love the house as much as I did growing up in it.


Dawg, I know how you feel. When we inherited my folks' home I was so happy that one or both of our kids needed someplace to live while we were fixing it up for market. It was five years before neither needed to live there, but by that time I was finally ready to let go. My folks moved there in 1958 when I was 7; I got married from that home when I was 23, and all I have is happy memories of my life there and visits after. Keep the memories close and know someone else is making their own.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, thanks, LP, Cheryl and CG!  It's not a done deal yet, but I'm hopeful and very excited about the sale. Excellent location, and more closets than I've ever seen in any house.  Lots of fixer-upper stuff though, Mom had let a lot of things go, but the "bones" are excellent.  

I just got my little Go Pro Hero 3+ Silver camera from Amazon, it's so tiny!  Plan to use it for snorkeling. Had to research it on YouTube, I couldn't figure out how to get it out of the package!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, thanks, LP, Cheryl and CG!  It's not a done deal yet, but I'm hopeful and very excited about the sale. Excellent location, and more closets than I've ever seen in any house.  Lots of fixer-upper stuff though, Mom had let a lot of things go, but the "bones" are excellent.
> 
> I just got my little Go Pro Hero 3+ Silver camera from Amazon, it's so tiny!  Plan to use it for snorkeling.* Had to research it on YouTube, I couldn't figure out how to get it out of the package!*




Good luck with the house sale.


----------



## pacanis

Well... I've got another week before I get my chicks, so I'm waiting.
I was putting my brooder together when they called and said the eggs didn't hatch. Kinda bummed about that as today I was hustling around getting everything ready in case they came tomorrow instead of Friday. Oh well.


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww....that's a shame.  I've been following your chick posts, pac.  At least now you've got everything ready for when they do arrive.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, Pac, we have to wait a week?  We want baby pics!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm looking forward to seeing them, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...I just got my little Go Pro Hero 3+ Silver camera from Amazon, it's so tiny!  Plan to use it for snorkeling. Had to research it on YouTube, I couldn't figure out how to get it out of the package!


I'm thinking that requires a PhD. I've only gotten a 2-year degree in package opening, so I just take a pair of scissors to it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm thinking that requires a PhD. I've only gotten a 2-year degree in package opening, so I just take a pair of scissors to it.



There was nothing scissors-worthy to it.  This was much more than a plastic clam shell, it NEEDED a PhD to open it, and remove the camera!  I've never seen anything like it!  This helped:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...bVNYIKLAl7XgQrf1tPuoTDg&bvm=bv.65788261,d.b2I


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> There was nothing scissors-worthy to it.  This was much more than a plastic clam shell, it NEEDED a PhD to open it, and remove the camera!  I've never seen anything like it!  This helped:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...bVNYIKLAl7XgQrf1tPuoTDg&bvm=bv.65788261,d.b2I



So how many times did you have to play this video to finally get it open? How did you know to go to the video? I hope this camera is worth all that? Did you get the White, Silver or Black Edition?


----------



## Cheryl J

I just watched the video....holy cow!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> So how many times did you have to play this video to finally get it open? How did you know to go to the video? I hope this camera is worth all that?



I'm pretty well ejumacated, Addie!  When in doubt, check YouTube. I went through the video 5 times, then it started to make sense.  Got that little sucker out of there, we were both covered in sweat.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm pretty well ejumacated, Addie!  When in doubt, check YouTube. I went through the video 5 times, then it started to make sense.  Got that little sucker out of there, we were both covered in sweat.



I am not surprised. There is no way you can go at his pace. I kept sliding the bar back to hear what he was saying and doing. Never once did he pause and give you a chance to catch up to him. Mark that video in your bookmarks. You are still going to need him in the future.


----------



## Dawgluver

He's a self-admitted Go Pro freak, he's probably got a whole bunch of the cameras, and has obviously opened a few before.  I, on the other hand, do not and have not.


----------



## taxlady

Aw, you didn't tell us that video was a romance. The camera and the remote got married at the end of the video.


----------



## Dawgluver

I missed that part.  My camera is single, no remote.


----------



## taxlady

I just froze my goodies supervising Shreddy in the garden. It's raining lightly and feels like 3°C (37°F). He wanted to go out and wander through the wet and munch some grass.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just froze my goodies supervising Shreddy in the garden. It's raining lightly and feels like 3°C (37°F). He wanted to go out and wander through the wet and munch some grass.



What a good mother you are. Tonight when Spike was here with Teddy, Spike had to run an errand. He snuck out on Teddy. At first her was unaware of his missing. When he started to look for him, it dawned on him that Spike left without him. When Spike returned, Teddy refused to look at him and just kept staring at the wall. It was more than an hour before he would even walk past him. What a pouty face he had.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I'm pretty well ejumacated, Addie!  When in doubt, check YouTube. I went through the video 5 times, then it started to make sense.  Got that little sucker out of there, we were both covered in sweat.


Watched the first half. Working a Rubik's cube should be a piece of cake for you after getting the camera away from the packaging!


----------



## CarolPa

I looked at the cookbook again and there is no price in it, so yes, it's one of the hand-outs.  It 's the 2008 version.  Very nice and in good condition.


----------



## Zhizara

Good grief, Dawg!  I'll bet the packaging cost more than the camera!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Based on the packaging, I told Shrek, "No GoPro Camera"...I'd be the one who would have to remove it after listening to him growl and curse for two hours.


----------



## pacanis

I can't see why they package it like it's on display.
Hopefully it works right out of the box in case you need to return it in its original packaging.


----------



## pacanis

Oh, that said, yesterday a battery powered chainsaw that I ordered came in and I never saw something (lately) that had so _little_ packaging. It was simply the chainsaw, a piece of folded cardboard to protect the battery and charger and it had no outer box.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished putting the rub on the Baltimore Pit Beef I'm going to make tonight for supper. Prior to that I ate a couple slices of last night's frittata and a couple slices of toast.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Oh, that said, yesterday a battery powered chainsaw that I ordered came in and I never saw something (lately) that had so little packaging. It was simply the chainsaw, a piece of folded cardboard to protect the battery and charger and it had no outer box.



It came like that in the mail?  Wow.


----------



## pacanis

UPS.


----------



## Addie

I went to Winthrop this morning. It was going to be a quick in and out. Or so I thought. Took quite a while to find my vein. Then I went to PT to strength my legs. I also stopped by the nurses station to ask for a refill on my Vicodin. Unbeknownst to me, that is where I made my mistake. There used to be a pharmacy right in the building there. They closed it and are turning it into a gym. So I had to wait for it to be delivered from the other pharmacy at the other end of Eastie. In the meantime, it seems like I hadn't finished my six month review. So I went from person to person to answer all their stupid questions. The one that gets me the most though is the Quality of Life, and My Expectations for the Next Six Months. That questions is easy. Stay alive! I should have been home by noon, instead of 2:30 pm. I was tired and just wanted to get out of there. But I did sign up for weekly visits for PT.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I went to Winthrop this morning. It was going to be a quick in and out. Or so I thought. Took quite a while to find my vein. Then I went to PT to strength my legs. *I also stopped by the nurses station to ask for a refill on my Vicodin.*



Curious here----and if you prefer  not to answer just ignore-----where you live do people have to sign a 'pain contract' to continue to get Vicodin?

Veins----- I'm a phlebotomists dream-----My veins just stand right up there even after having had IV for a  year and a half.  Makes life easy for them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> Oh, that said, yesterday a battery powered chainsaw that I ordered came in and I never saw something (lately) that had so _little_ packaging. It was simply the chainsaw, a piece of folded cardboard to protect the battery and charger and it had no outer box.


Nothing covering the chain? And the teeth it's mounted on? Oh, I see an accident waiting to happen if I got that package. I'm a magnet for cuts. 

I'm sitting and goofing off. I do a little of that each day, but today seems like a do-nothing day. I'm feeling my age and then some, also feeling very grateful right now that I have enough leftovers so that I don't have to cook tonight, so "rummage" it will be. It will be leftovers tomorrow too if we don't hit our favorite Irish pub with the BIL. I've had a taste for their clam chowder and they offer it only on Fridays.

FWIW, I'm not a total slug. I do have a load of wash flipping around right now; I'll have to put things on hangers to dry when the washer is done.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nothing covering the chain? And the teeth it's mounted on? Oh, I see an accident waiting to happen if I got that package. I'm a magnet for cuts.  ...


 
No, no, no... the chainsaw was in a box, the manufacturer's packaging, but it was not placed in an outer box of heavy brown corrugated cardboard like is typically done. And the manufacturer's box didn't have any foam or anything in it to keep the chainsaw from moving around.
I can see where I should have elaborated in my post.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Curious here----and if you prefer  not to answer just ignore-----where you live do people have to *sign a 'pain contract*' to continue to get Vicodin?
> 
> Veins----- I'm a phlebotomists dream-----My veins just stand right up there even after having had IV for a  year and a half.  Makes life easy for them.



No. In fact I was told today, that as soon as my pain in my hips got worse to let them know if the Vicodin was not helping and they would give me something stronger. 

I get a month's supply each time. I am supposed to take two, three times a day. But for eight years I have been taking just one and if I need another one an hour later, I will take it. Some days I wasn't taking any. 

But a few months ago, the pain started to increase from my hips down to the femur bone in my thigh. And when the pain spreads to my spine, it is more intense than it used to be. In spite of being on Vicodin for the past eight years, I am not addicted to them at this time. But at my age, addiction is not considered a problem. They want my old age to be comfortable and pain free. My mind is still sharp. So they trust me to know when I ever feel that I am becoming addicted. And they know that I would never consider selling them. They know I have a son who is a recovering drug addicted. So I have seen what it can do to a family member and the family as a whole. 

BTW, PF has yelled at me many times for trying to work my way through the pain, rather than taking my medication for it. So I now take my pills when the pain get too bad. When I feel it coming on, I take my pills immediately. I don't want her yelling at me anymore. She is scary!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> BTW, PF has yelled at me many times for trying to work my way through the pain, rather than taking my medication for it. So I now take my pills when the pain get too bad. When I feel it coming on, I take my pills immediately. I don't want her yelling at me anymore. She is scary!



You got that right!!  No pain on my shift!


----------



## Cheryl J

Doing the head nod thing in the recliner and it's just barely 9PM.  Time to close the laptop, turn off the light, turn on a movie, fall asleep before it's half over, wake up in the recliner at 2AM, and then go to bed. LOL

Night, all.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished roasting a pan of summer squash.

I really have to work at liking that stuff!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> Just finished roasting a pan of summer squash.
> 
> I really have to work at liking that stuff!



Me, too! I find I like it better if it's mixed with other stuff. I slice summer squash and zucchini and saute them with garlic and roasted red peppers in olive oil, then hit it with a splash of white wine vinegar when it's done. When we're grilling outside, I'll do this on the side burner on the grill. Quick, pretty side dish


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm just catching up on email and DC, finishing my coffee, thinking about getting ready to go out. The place where I take my writing class has a First Friday coffee club at 10:30 today.


----------



## CarolPa

cave76 said:


> Curious here----and if you prefer  not to answer just ignore-----where you live do people have to sign a 'pain contract' to continue to get Vicodin?
> 
> Veins----- I'm a phlebotomists dream-----My veins just stand right up there even after having had IV for a  year and a half.  Makes life easy for them.




Well I just re-read your post and you did say "to continue."  What I was taking was was Percocet and did not have to sign anything to get a second script.  When that was gone I called him for more and since Percocet could not be called in to the pharmacy, he prescribed Vicodin.  But I only filled that one once.  It sounds like Addie has a running prescription and also does not have to sign anything.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> BTW, PF has yelled at me many times for trying to work my way through the pain, rather than taking my medication for it. So I now take my pills when the pain get too bad. When I feel it coming on, I take my pills immediately. I don't want her yelling at me anymore. She is scary!



Addie, I'm not PF and I'm not scary.  But when a person has pain, as you do, the experts say the best way  to manage pain is to keep a constant titer of the med in the body. 

1.  Should I take pain medication only when I have a lot of pain?

No. Don't wait until pain becomes severe to take pain medication. Pain is easier to control when it is mild. You should take your pain medication regularly, just as prescribed. Sometimes this means taking medicine on a regular schedule, even when you don't feel pain." 

Pain Management FAQ: Medication, Pain Scale, Dealing with Acute Pain, and More

2. "My prescription says to take my pain medication every 4 hours but I don't feel any pain. Should I take the medicine as prescribed or what until I have pain?"

Answer: It is always easier to prevent pain rather than treat it. 

Pain Medication- How Often Should I Take Pain Medication

Waiting until the pain gets 'too bad' before taking pain meds is like being in a race but constantly having to start at the starting line over and over-------- and over. You won't win.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> Well I just re-read your post and you did say "to continue."  What I was taking was was Percocet and did not have to sign anything to get a second script.  When that was gone I called him for more and since Percocet could not be called in to the pharmacy, he prescribed Vicodin.  But I only filled that one once.  It sounds like Addie has a running prescription and also does not have to sign anything.



It's interesting that different doctors (maybe different States) have varying requirements about receiving pain meds. 

I take Vicodin for pain. I had to sign a very restrictive Pain Contract with my doctor. (He has one of the most Buttoned Up Butt Holes ever found in a doctor!)

I think it's more for protection for the doctors than for keeping me 'safe'. 

The War on Drugs (Snort! What a joke!) should NOT be fought at the level of an individual who is in pain. I could probably get Vicodin a lot easier on the street!!!!!!

The Pain Contract IS a big PITA for me because I have to go to my doctor's office (just to the desk, not an appointment) during the last 4 days of each month, take the rx (for one month's worth) to my  pharmacy then back again to my pharmacy on the 1st of each month to pick up the med!! 

Now, for a person with health problems that can be difficult, as some of you realize. I can designate someone else to do that, but as long as I can avoid asking someone else to 'take care of me' I'll not do that unless I have the flu or something!

The site below has replies from different people about a pain contract (Read the comments):

A contract for pain management? What does that even mean . . . ?


----------



## Zhizara

I'm relaxing after my payday marathon shopping trips.

I got all the groceries put away, separated the hamburger, chicken leg quarters, turkey necks and drumsticks into freezer packages.

All the bills are paid, prescriptions filled and shopping completed for the most of the month.

I'm trying to keep myself from attacking the prep work on the broccoli, yellow squash, and green onions.  I'm excited about the dishes I'm going to make.

First, as soon as I can make room in the fridge is oyster stew.  I'm also going to make Sandra Lee's scallop and mushroom chowder.

Also on the menu (somewhere) is a mac & cheese casserole with turkey ham and broccoli, as well as broccoli soup.

So...I'm sitting here and reviewing my purchases to come with menu ideas for the near future and sipping on a beer.  A good day done.

Aunt Bea, I love yellow squash.  I make it with a sliced (half moon) onion, garlic and butter.  It freezes well and reheats just fine.  I season it with just seasoned salt.  

How do you fix yours?


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Well I just re-read your post and you did say "to continue."  What I was taking was was Percocet and did not have to sign anything to get a second script.  When that was gone I called him for more and since Percocet could not be called in to the pharmacy, he prescribed Vicodin.  But I only filled that one once.  It sounds like Addie has a running prescription and also does not have to sign anything.



My prescription is good for one month. Then I have to phone in for a refill. I also have to sign for all my meds when they are delivered. The NP then phones in a *new *script. It is not a running script.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Addie, I'm not PF and I'm not scary.  But when a person has pain, as you do, the experts say the best way  to manage pain is to keep a constant titer of the med in the body.



Yup, that's the discussion Addie and I have had.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, that's the discussion Addie and I have had.



Sure is. And I have gotten the message loud and clear. The first thing I do now in the morning, is take one pill, then follow up an hour later with the second one. Sometimes if I have been active, I will take two at a time. More so of late with the pain now going down into my femur. I know that this is going to be the norm as to the pain from now on. Lesson learned, loud and clear.


----------



## Addie

Here it is two am and I am wide awake. But tomorrow is Saturday and like today, I have nothing planned except to get my grocery list in order for shopping early Monday morning.

I am watching Lydia make a potato pancake. The crust is made of potatoes. 

Lidia's Italy: Recipes: Potato Pizza

An interesting concept. The perfect opportunity to try slicing those small cherry tomatoes with the plate on top. Looks like something I just may try this.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave76 said:


> Curious here----and if you prefer  not to answer just ignore-----where you live do people have to sign a 'pain contract' to continue to get Vicodin?...


There was an article in the Telegram.com within the past week about this. A young man in his late 20s is living with the pain of a benign tumor in his leg because the doctor who was treating him required him to sign a pain contract. One condition of the contract was if his pain meds were lost or stolen he would no longer be able to get the prescription renewed until it was time for a refill. Unfortunately, his apartment was broken into and - you guessed it - one of the items that went missing was his pain med. There were a few days before he could get the next month's supply and the doctor would not write a prescription before the next month. I don't know if it was the doctor's rule or something the insurance provider required, but the patient filed a complaint with the medical board...and now no doctor will take him as a patient. 

I don't have online privileges with the Telegram because I've used up my 10 free articles. We do get the paper 4 days a week and I did see the article in the paper, so it's a Thursday thru Sunday edition. In case you want to see the article.

BTW, in trying to find a generic link to the Telegram I did run across a Kaiser Health News article stating Blue Cross's new rules requiring pain contracts. The article dates back to 2012. The link to the article: Biggest Mass. Insurer Tightens Rules On Some Painkillers - Kaiser Health News


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm just waiting for the wine to kick in so I can be sleepy enough to hit the hay. It's supposed to be nice weather tomorrow, a good day for gardening. Now if I can just remember where my handy tube of Icy Hot gel is for my ankles...


----------



## Cheryl J

Lol, CG, it's 11:30 here now and I should be in bed....I just had my third glass of wine and decided it would be a good time to write down what I need for Cinco de Mayo dinner.  Good to know I only need 2 ingredients. 

Going to do some gardening as well tomorrow, I have many flowers and plants to tend to. Hope you sleep well.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the article CG. I will fall into that category that will have to be reviewed. I have chronic pain that is caused by a circulatory problem that cannot be fixed. Surgically or otherwise. They have done all they can for me. Will let you know what happens. 

Regarding that patient with the benign tumor. Under Obamacare, I thought they couldn't refuse a patient for previous conditions. Or am I confused?


----------



## taxlady

Addie, the other doctors aren't refusing him for a prior condition. They are refusing him because he was a tattletale.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Me, too! I find I like it better if it's mixed with other stuff. I slice summer squash and zucchini and saute them with garlic and roasted red peppers in olive oil, then hit it with a splash of white wine vinegar when it's done. When we're grilling outside, I'll do this on the side burner on the grill. Quick, pretty side dish




I think the word "squash" turns me off more than the actual food!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yup, that's the discussion Addie and I have had.




What if the only way you can do that is to be taking an overdose of the meds?  That's what my husband was up against with his shingles recently.  I hated to tell him not to take it because he was in pain, but he was definately taking too much percocet.  Finally he switched to Advil.  In order to keep his does within the recommended daily amount, he has to suffer for a little while in between doses.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> What if the only way you can do that is to be taking an overdose of the meds?  That's what my husband was up against with his shingles recently.  I hated to tell him not to take it because he was in pain, but he was definately taking too much percocet.  Finally he switched to Advil.  In order to keep his does within the recommended daily amount, he has to suffer for a little while in between doses.



Had your husband signed a Pain Contract? Are you saying he took more than was rx'd? Or did he have a REAL overdose, which can be extremely dangerous.


----------



## taxlady

I'm downloading the driver for my scanner. It's usually hooked up to my desktop computer, but the hard disk died and I haven't done anything about that yet. Getting the printer to work was simpler. I just plugged in the USB cable and it started to download the driver. I'm impressed. This is a printer we bought in 1996. I had to search a little bit to make it realize that I do have the duplex thingee installed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> What if the only way you can do that is to be taking an overdose of the meds?  That's what my husband was up against with his shingles recently.  I hated to tell him not to take it because he was in pain, but he was definately taking too much percocet.  Finally he switched to Advil.  In order to keep his does within the recommended daily amount, he has to suffer for a little while in between doses.



The doctor should have offered prescriptions for cream and medication for nerve pain.  Patients should not have to rely on their current pain medications to help with new and DIFFERENT pain.  Topical lidocaine and Neurontin would have helped immensely, if he is still having pain from the shingles call the doc and ask for those two I just mentioned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think pain contracts should only be used for those patients who have abused narcotics in the past.  It is counter productive and insulting to a patient who has never abused narcotics in the past.

I have patients whose pain management is very convoluted and necessary for their functioning on a daily basis. Of course, my patients are in a monitored situation so pain contracts are not needed.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I'm downloading the driver for my scanner. It's usually hooked up to my desktop computer, but the hard disk died and I haven't done anything about that yet. Getting the printer to work was simpler. I just plugged in the USB cable and it started to download the driver. I'm impressed. This is a printer we bought in 1996. I had to search a little bit to make it realize that I do have the duplex thingee installed.


 
You aren't going to scan and post _your_ pain contract are you?


I'm watching TV. We are still going through that rainy bout with the weather, only the temps are beginning to give me a chill. I suppose I am growing weary of our current weather. My grass needs cut and it's been too miserable for me to ge the mower ready.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> You aren't going to scan and post _your_ pain contract are you?
> 
> 
> I'm watching TV. We are still going through that rainy bout with the weather, only the temps are beginning to give me a chill. I suppose I am growing weary of our current weather. My grass needs cut and it's been too miserable for me to ge the mower ready.


Nope, haven't got one. I'm going to scan client T-slips (like W-2, etc.). Then I give them a DVD with the PDFs of their tax returns and slips and anything else relevant. I print anything that needs to be mailed plus summaries of their tax returns.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going for a walk.


----------



## Addie

I have been sitting here looking over the field for the Derby. A friend of mine went to Suffolk Downs and placed a bet for me on Wicked Good. A horse out of Boston. I live about two minutes from Suffolk Downs and have never been there my whole life. And I have never bet on the Derby either. So when I saw the name I just had to do it. I have served the exercise boys and jockeys at the restaurant where I used to work eons ago though. 

When I was a kid, the trolley going to or from Revere Beach used to run right through where the barns were. In the summer if the trolley windows were open, you could stick your hand out and pat the noses of the horses. Then they moved the tracks to go underground. And stopped running the trolleys for the buses.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a glorious day!  I'm doing some outdoor furniture repairs.  My birdbath that I made from an old DirecTv dish and mount has served us well for many years, but the plastic holding the bolts rotted out, and the birds like it so much that I have to fix it.  Then a garden bench that DH built over 30 years ago lost its bottom brace, so will reattach that.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think pain contracts should only be used for those patients who have abused narcotics in the past.  It is counter productive and insulting to a patient who has never abused narcotics in the past.



So true and very insulting. But I can't do anything about it. I did ask a lot of questions before I signed my Pain Contract---- but bottom line was_ our way or the highway_.  I'd be accused of doctor shopping if I went to another doctor.

When I first applied to be accepted in my doctor's practice (he's the Buttoned Up Butt-Hole) I was asked (*verbally*, not in my intake form, if I had ever reported another doctor to the Medical Board!!!! That's VERBALLY. Now why is that suspicious to me? 

I was so desperate for a doctor (I'd just gotten out of the  hospital for clots in my lungs) that I complied with a 'no' , which was true.

Remember in grade school when the 'bad boy' misbehaved and didn't own up to it? We all had to stay after school! Well, this is the same thing. Many of us are being punished for what others do. As I said---- the War on Drugs is being waged against the wrong people.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> So true and very insulting. But I can't do anything about it. I did ask a lot of questions before I signed my Pain Contract---- but bottom line was_ our way or the highway_.  I'd be accused of doctor shopping if I went to another doctor.
> 
> When I first applied to be accepted in my doctor's practice (he's the Buttoned Up Butt-Hole) I was asked (*verbally*, not in my intake form, if I had ever reported another doctor to the Medical Board!!!! That's VERBALLY. Now why is that suspicious to me?
> 
> I was so desperate for a doctor (I'd just gotten out of the  hospital for clots in my lungs) that I complied with a 'no' , which was true.
> 
> Remember in grade school when the 'bad boy' misbehaved and didn't own up to it? We all had to stay after school! Well, this is the same thing. Many of us are being punished for what others do. As I said---- *the War on Drugs is being waged against the wrong people.*



I agree.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Addie, the other doctors aren't refusing him for a prior condition. *They are refusing him because he was a tattletale*.


I don't see him being a "tattletale" taxy. The young man had a well-documented medical situation that had been managed for several years by his life-long doctor. He grew up about an hour south of Boston in a smaller community where everyone knows everyone. When he graduated college and got a job he made the mistake of working in a big city AND for a college. Had to change docs. Well obviously anyone who comes in contact with college students must be a pusher, right?  I think this is more of a case of his newer doctor with his newer insurer covering their butts. I've noticed that over the years it seems like younger doctors with fresher degrees are much more lawsuit-shy than an older doctor who knows his first job is to make his patient healthy and comfortable.




PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think pain contracts should only be used for those patients who have abused narcotics in the past.  It is counter productive and insulting to a patient who has never abused narcotics in the past...


Fully agree with you PF. It seems like this young man played by the rules and ended up getting kicked in his femur - the part with the benign tumor.

If anyone wants to hunt down the article the website is "telegram.com". It was in the May 1 paper, Part Two of Four. The author is Susan Spencer.The paper title is "In pain, with no relief" but the google search page shows it as "Living with pain without a prescription". Like I said before, I'm out of freebie reads on their website so you'll have to do a little hunting. Sorry. BTW, a companion article is about another pain-management patient and her experiences with abating her pain even though her doctor IS supportive. She said just trying to get her meds makes her "feel like a criminal". 

I remember back in 1991 when my Dad was dying. He was experiencing a lot of pain and his doctor had him going to the pain management clinic at a local hospital. His pain never went away but it was diminished greatly through meds and whatever treatment he was getting at the clinic. It seems like pain management treatments would have advanced more in the last 20+ years than it seems like. Gotta blame the junkies and thieves for that, I guess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave76 said:


> Here is a sample of a Pain Management Contract. (They vary slightly from state to state and probably from office to office). Some are even more restrictive, some more tolerant:...


Cave, I think you can't post that whole thing here, just a segment and a link. I'm not sure, but I know from warnings issued on other forums that posting anything in it's entirety is a violation of copy-write laws and could get the forum, you, or both dinged with a fine. Or jail. Might want to check with a mod about it for sure, but just to be safe a sample-and-link or link-only to the article you want to feature is the safest way. Not to mention that limiting it to just a small sample won't crash older computers when we try to quote it.  Just sayin'...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't see him being a "tattletale" taxy. The young man had a well-documented medical situation that had been managed for several years by his life-long doctor. He grew up about an hour south of Boston in a smaller community where everyone knows everyone. When he graduated college and got a job he made the mistake of working in a big city AND for a college. Had to change docs. Well obviously anyone who comes in contact with college students must be a pusher, right?  I think this is more of a case of his newer doctor with his newer insurer covering their butts. I've noticed that over the years it seems like younger doctors with fresher degrees are much more lawsuit-shy than an older doctor who knows his first job is to make his patient healthy and comfortable. ...


"... but the patient filed a complaint with the medical board...and now no doctor will take him as a patient."

I didn't mean that there was anything wrong with filing a complaint. I meant I think "tattletale" is how the doctors see it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ah, got it taxy! Like I said earlier, I think some doctors are more afraid of lawsuits and follow the exact, book-learned letter of the law  than of trying to tackle a situation using common sense.  Common sense isn't so common anymore...


----------



## cave76

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, got it taxy! Like I said earlier,* I think some doctors are more afraid of lawsuits *and follow the exact, book-learned letter of the law  than of trying to tackle a situation using common sense.  Common sense isn't so common anymore...



*Bazinga! *

"There were 30,516 attorneys registered with the Japan Bar Association as of March 2011. That would be approximately *one lawyer for every 4,119* people. By comparison the American Bar Association claimed over 1.2 million active attorneys in the United States. That would be roughly *one lawyer for every 250 people."*

Too many lawyers in Japan, says Ministry of Internal Affairs | Majirox News


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What am I doing? Nuthin'. I should be doing something since I have gardening and cleaning and chicken to prep and freeze and.... Meanwhile, I'm mostly sitting and keeping LittleBit company. She's going through her "limp as a rag, throwing up a lot" phase again. Just last night she was tearing through the house like she was chasing a mouse. After I clean up this last "urp" (right in front of the bedroom door - thanks cat) I think I'll spend some quality time petting my sick charge.

When kitty feels better would someone please come and give me a swift kick? You don't have to worry about injury or a lawsuit because my hiney isn't tiny.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, I'm right there with you! I got up early this morning to volunteer with the master gardeners and now I'm resting my sore feet, sitting on the porch with a nice glass of wine. 

We had our biannual Open Garden and Plant Sale today, as well as our table at the weekly farmers' market downtown. I took some muffins to the extension office for the volunteers' breakfast and then went to the market. There were more than enough people to staff the table, so I went back to the office to help out there and take pictures of the day for our Facebook page. 

And I made these gorgeous deviled eggs for the volunteers' lunch. They were a big hit!


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, Dawg!


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, those deviled eggs are so pretty!  What a fun way to serve them.  How did you do that?


----------



## Cheryl J

I just got back from errands.  Got a lot done, despite the wind blowing me halfway across parking lots.    Got a few things at Albertsons, went to Home Depot for a new toilet flapper  and chose a new ceiling fan for the living room while I was there.  Forget clothes shopping and the dreaded malls, I LOVE Home Depot, it's my favorite place to shop!  Picked up a couple of things from the cleaners, stopped at a roadside stand for some yummy fresh picked tomatoes, hit a couple of yard sales, had the car washed and vacuumed out, and I think that's about it.  Time for a glass of wine.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I just got back from errands.  Got a lot done, despite the wind blowing me halfway across parking lots.    Got a few things at Albertsons, went to Home Depot for a new toilet flapper  and chose a new ceiling fan for the living room while I was there.  Forget clothes shopping and the dreaded malls, I LOVE Home Depot, it's my favorite place to shop!  Picked up a couple of things from the cleaners, stopped at a roadside stand for some yummy fresh picked tomatoes, hit a couple of yard sales, had the car washed and vacuumed out, and I think that's about it.  Time for a glass of wine.



Forget the glass, I'd go for the bottle, Cheryl!

Give me a hardware store over a clothing store anytime 

I'm wearing my Fascinator, my ratty t-shirt circa 1995, and my garden jeans that predate my t-shirt, awaiting the Running of the Roses.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...And I made these gorgeous deviled eggs for the volunteers' lunch. They were a big hit!


Aw heck, are those cute! Food coloring, I would guess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...Forget clothes shopping and the dreaded malls, I LOVE Home Depot, it's my favorite place to shop! ...


I'm with you too ladies. Anywhere but a fashion store. Give me grocery stores and hardware stores for my fun times. Do you have Lowe's by you? That is our big box fun store of choice - our daughter works for one in OH. Her current position is normally manager of the paint department, but right now she's filling in for a manager above her who is on maternity leave right now. Loverly's store manager is grooming her for movement into and up through the management ranks. Needless to say, we don't shop Home Depot unless we *have* to go there.

And I agree with Dawg. A bottle of wine and one of those long straws from a sports bottle. If you use a bendy one you can still slurp wine while you slide down in your chair.


----------



## LPBeier

I am enjoying a rainy afternoon in my studio playing with my cricut cutter while TB is working on my large table setting up some of his light show equipment.

Violet is on her bed (which is under the big table) and Monkey is in TB's office asleep in the tray of his 3-step ladder


----------



## pacanis

GotGarlic said:


> ...And I made these gorgeous deviled eggs for the volunteers' lunch. They were a big hit!


 
I never saw that before, the dyed eggs. Those are pretty nifty.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Forget the glass, I'd go for the bottle, Cheryl!
> 
> Give me a hardware store over a clothing store anytime
> 
> I'm wearing my Fascinator, my ratty t-shirt circa 1995, and my garden jeans that predate my t-shirt, awaiting the Running of the Roses.


 
Dawg....have you ever heard the late and great Dan Fogelberg's song _*Run For The Roses*? _I have his greatest hits CD and that song still brings tears to my eyes after all these years. 
Run For The Roses By Dan Fogelberg - YouTube


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm with you too ladies. Anywhere but a fashion store. Give me grocery stores and hardware stores for my fun times. Do you have Lowe's by you? That is our big box fun store of choice - our daughter works for one in OH. Her current position is normally manager of the paint department, but right now she's filling in for a manager above her who is on maternity leave right now. Loverly's store manager is grooming her for movement into and up through the management ranks. Needless to say, we don't shop Home Depot unless we *have* to go there.
> 
> And I agree with Dawg. A bottle of wine and one of those long straws from a sports bottle. If you use a bendy one you can still slurp wine while you slide down in your chair.


 
LOL....I need one of those big straws.   Unfortunately, today I only had 2 small glasses left in my wine bottle and I'm not going back to the store today.  

We don't have a Lowe's here but I love that store, too!  I'm out in the boonies here and we only have Home Depot and a couple of little hardware stores.  Anything else is in the city about a hundred miles away.   Congrats to your daughter on moving up at Lowe's - can totally understand you being loyal to them!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Dawg....have you ever heard the late and great Dan Fogelberg's song Run For The Roses? I have his greatest hits CD and that song still brings tears to my eyes after all these years.
> Run For The Roses By Dan Fogelberg - YouTube



Yes, beautiful song, Cheryl.  Thanks for the memory!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> GG, those deviled eggs are so pretty!  What a fun way to serve them.  How did you do that?



Thanks, everyone!  To make them, I peeled hard-boiled eggs and dipped the whites in the same food coloring gel/water/vinegar mix they sell for colored whole eggs. Then dry on paper towels and fill. Fun!


----------



## CarolPa

cave76 said:


> Had your husband signed a Pain Contract? Are you saying he took more than was rx'd? Or did he have a REAL overdose, which can be extremely dangerous.




No pain contract.  He took more of the Percocets that were prescribed, and came awfully close to taking more than the recommended max dose according to the internet.  He was taking them way sooner than recommended.  He switched to Advil because he got too constipated with the Percocets.  Then he was taking more Advil than the recommended max dose, and when I called him on it he cut back and is just living with the pain during the day but taking Advil at night so he can sleep.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The doctor should have offered prescriptions for cream and medication for nerve pain.  Patients should not have to rely on their current pain medications to help with new and DIFFERENT pain.  Topical lidocaine and Neurontin would have helped immensely, if he is still having pain from the shingles call the doc and ask for those two I just mentioned.



We will probably ask for something eventually.  DH is not a good patient.  He took the antiviral med one day and quit, so the doctor is not real happy with him.    I tried and tried to get him to continue on it but he said it made him nauseated and refused to take it.  By the way, the nausea didn't go away for days.  It probably wasn't the antiviral med that was causing it but you can't tell him that.  I think this is why he is having such severe pain now.  I took Neurontin for my shingles, but I had taken the antiviral meds so my pain was not as severe as his is.  I was able to go to work with mine.  There's no way he would have been able to work if he wasn't retired.  With his severe pain, which would be better, the Neurontin or the Lidocaine topical, or can he take both?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> No pain contract.  He took more of the Percocets that were prescribed, and came awfully close to taking more than the recommended max dose according to the internet.  He was taking them way sooner than recommended.  He switched to Advil because he got too constipated with the Percocets.  Then he was taking more Advil than the recommended max dose, and when I called him on it he cut back and is just living with the pain during the day but taking Advil at night so he can sleep.



The danger is not in the amount of narcotic in the Percocets, but the acetaminophen in them.  If he was getting more than 3600 mg of acetaminophen, it's awful hard on his liver and can lead to Tylenol toxicity.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> And I made these gorgeous deviled eggs for the volunteers' lunch. They were a big hit!



Very attractive!  What are they filled with?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> We will probably ask for something eventually.  DH is not a good patient.  He took the antiviral med one day and quit, so the doctor is not real happy with him.    I tried and tried to get him to continue on it but he said it made him nauseated and refused to take it.  By the way, the nausea didn't go away for days.  It probably wasn't the antiviral med that was causing it but you can't tell him that.  I think this is why he is having such severe pain now.  I took Neurontin for my shingles, but I had taken the antiviral meds so my pain was not as severe as his is.  I was able to go to work with mine.  There's no way he would have been able to work if he wasn't retired.  With his severe pain, which would be better, the Neurontin or the Lidocaine topical, or can he take both?



He can use both at the same time...the lidocaine goes on his skin.  

Man, I would do anything to not ever have shingle pain again, anything.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He can use both at the same time...the lidocaine goes on his skin.
> 
> Man, I would do anything to not ever have shingle pain again, anything.




I had more pain before the blisters came out than I did afterwards.  I have an appointment coming up and I think I'm going to get the shot.  I don't ever want to go through what DH is going through.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nothing worse than shingles pain.  I had a whole belt of it around my middle, it was agony.  I'll have to check out the shot too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When I asked the doctor about the shingles vaccine he said it's only about 50% effective, but it does reduce the effects if you do contract it. I keep forgetting to check with my insurer to see what my co-pay will be. He was guessing it's $20, but it could be $40...or who knows with this healthcare roulette we have now...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I asked the doctor about the shingles vaccine he said it's only about 50% effective, but it does reduce the effects if you do contract it. I keep forgetting to check with my insurer to see what my co-pay will be. He was guessing it's $20, but it could be $40...or who knows with this healthcare roulette we have now...



My copay for injections, is the standard prescription copay of $15.00 or the actual cost if it is less.  If I have it done in my Doctor's office then it is included in the $15.00 office copay without any additional charge.  I have been thinking about getting one of these now that I have reached 60.  I don't remember anyone I know ever getting shingles, how common is it?


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> My copay for injections, is the standard prescription copay of $15.00 or the actual cost if it is less.  If I have it done in my Doctor's office then it is included in the $15.00 office copay without any additional charge.  I have been thinking about getting one of these now that I have reached 60.  I don't remember anyone I know ever getting shingles, how common is it?



If you had chicken pox as a child, you are more likely to get shingles the older you get. And if you didn't have them, then you really do need to get the shot. I was curious, so I asked my doctor about getting them from someone who has shingles. And the answer was a resounding "Yes!"


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Very attractive!  What are they filled with?



Thanks. Just a basic deviled egg mixture of egg yolks, mayo, dill pickles, vinegar, and S&P. I  garnished them with chives from my garden.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks. Just a basic deviled egg mixture of egg yolks, mayo, dill pickles, vinegar, and S&P. I  garnished them with chives from my garden.




Ok, the way the picture is coming across on my computer the filling looks white, and I wondered about the egg yolks, which most people use for the filling.


----------



## CarolPa

When I had shingles my husband didn't get them.  When my daughter had  them, none of us got them.  When my son had them, his wife didn't get  them.  From what I have read recently, if you had chicken pox before,  you will not get shingles from someone who has them.  But if you never  had chicken pox, you can get chicken pox from someone who has shingles.   I have known a lot of people who had them, but not heard of anyone catching them from someone else. If you don't catch them from someone you sleep with every night you aren't going to catch them from casual contact, IMO.

Although the shot is only 50% effective, you will not get as  severe a case as you could without the shot.  Also, the shot could cause  some blistering at the injection site.  I don't ever want to have what  my husband has, but then I would take the antiviral meds, which he only  took for 1 day.   He is very stubborn and has very weird ideas regarding  medical issues, and also many other things.  I have just gotten used to  him over the years.  Apparently his first wife couldn't, and sheskedaddled!  I would like to add that he has some very good and endearing qualities, too!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm getting ready to make a batch of yellow squash.

I used to make them with zucchini, but finally decided I didn't care for the flavor of the zucchini.  I still like zucchini with tomatoes, but not with my yellow squash.

I'll make them with thin sliced onion half moons and some of my giant purple garlic.  

They didn't have any loose garlic bulbs, except for the huge purple ones, so I got a bunch.  They don't have the stronger flavor, but they are gorgeously huge.  One nice size bulb had just 5 huge cloves!

After that, I'll work on making more room in the fridge.  I did a lot of cleaning out before Shopping Day, but it's still pretty crowded.  It's like one of those puzzles that have sliding pieces that have to be moved around to get to what you're looking for.

I wish I could remember what that kind of puzzle is called.  Anyone?


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Ok, the way the picture is coming across on my computer the filling looks white, and I wondered about the egg yolks, which most people use for the filling.



It was pretty bright in the kitchen when I took the picture, so I guess the yellow got washed out


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The danger is not in the amount of narcotic in the Percocets, but the acetaminophen in them.  If he was getting more than 3600 mg of acetaminophen, it's awful hard on his liver and can lead to Tylenol toxicity.



That's an important fact, PF, and one not often mentioned when we're told about the 'dangers' of taking Vicodin (and I guess Percocet although I only took that one time after an operation).

The Black Box Warning  is put in the package insert of Vicodin for the acetaminophen (generic for Tylenol) and NOT for the pain med  component! 

There is NO Black Box warning for the hydrocodone. But OF COURSE  there's a warning about the dangers of becoming addicted or dependent on it. 

So where's the beef? In the acetaminophen---- not in hydrocodone IF taken as your doctor prescribes it. If he prescribes too much for you----- well, isn't that on him? Hmmm?

From Wiki:
_A black box warning is the *strictest warning put in the labeling of prescription drugs or drug products *by the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) when there is reasonable evidence of an association of a serious hazard with the drug._

There's a new pain med now called Zohydro which is *only *hydrocodone (which is what is in Vicodin) and NO acetaminophen. It's an Extended Release drug which means you only take one pill once a day.

A HUGE flap is being made about it among doctors/agencies saying it's not abuse proof! Well, if a person wants to abuse their pain meds------- they're going to do it, believe you me!

I'm not unaware of the dangers of addiction (which may or may not be dependence).


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> If you had chicken pox as a child, you are more likely to get shingles the older you get. And if you didn't have them, then you really do need to get the shot. I was curious, so I asked my doctor about getting them from someone who has shingles. And the answer was a resounding "Yes!"


That's odd because the NHS shingles information says 

_*"Is shingles contagious?*_
_If you have not had __chickenpox__ before, you can catch it from someone with shingles._
_However, it is not possible to catch shingles itself from someone with the condition." _

I looked it up because I'd always understood that you couldn't catch it from a sufferer. My Great Aunt had it when I was 8 years old and it was diagnosed a few days after she'd visited us. Mother panicked and hauled me off to the doctor who laughed at her. 

If you fit the criteria stress can be one of the triggers for shingles.

There used to be a, well, "superstition" is the only word for it, that if you caught shingles and the rash went all the way round your body and met in the middle you would die. Not true, however, as Shingles can't do that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

From the Mayo Clinic: Shingles Definition - Diseases and Conditions - Mayo Clinic

We put patients with Shingles into isolation when they are in the contagious phase because of the age of our patients and the risk for healthcare workers to take the virus home to their own families who may or may not have had chicken pox.

Pregnant women, infants and young children are also at risk.  The elderly and immunesupressed are also at risk.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom had shingles. Our son had shingles. The only shingles I hope to see anymore are the ones on the roof of my house. 

**********************

I'm listening to the baseball game and debating about Target. Do I want to have Himself drive us over there after Mass later this afternoon? Or do I want to head over to Target and a couple other stores by myself tomorrow afternoon?  What am I talking about? I need a "Girls' Day" even if I'm going alone. SIL won't be home until later in the week and I really want to replace my disobedient mouse. This GE one has a mind of its own and I'm replacing it with another Logitec. My Logitec was a trusty mouse until I kept dropping it...


----------



## GotGarlic

Wish I could go shopping with you, CG! 

I'm taking a break from planting stuff I bought at the master gardeners' plant sale yesterday. The herbs are mostly done - cilantro, Thai basil, lemon grass, lemon thyme and Genovese basil. I also got a new bay laurel - it's about a foot tall. It's going into a pot, so I can keep it under control.

Next I have to plant the Roma tomatoes - they already have babies! - and two heirlooms: one is a black and green stripe and the other - well, I forgot what it is. Need to make sure I write down the names. I also have a green bell pepper, yellow bell pepper and a jalapeno pepper, and a peanut plant! That was an impulse buy. A woman who was in my class last year brought them. She says she grows them in containers and they have little yellow flowers all summer. Then in the fall, you dig it up and get a bunch of peanuts!  DH loves peanuts


----------



## LPBeier

I'm shaking my head at the two idiots who just ran into each other outside my studio window.  It is pouring rain, and this is a private road with speed bumps where you are only allowed to go 10 km.  It is a bend in front of us and they both went in the middle of the road and hit head on.  No injuries but their cars both need to be towed.  And they didn't know they had a witness who could tell the police they were going way too fast (me).  The officer saw me at my computer and came to the door to ask whether I saw anything.  I was able to give my statement without going in the rain.  Neither driver lives here.

That is the third accident I have witnessed here.  One guy totaled our garbage shelter, driving under the influence, and last winter the bobcat driver clearing the roads and parking areas (also under the influence) hit 7 parked cars - thankfully ours weren't among them!

At least living here is not boring!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes, LP! Glad no one was hurt. People really need to be more aware when they're driving. Last year I was in the drive thru at KFC and saw a truck backing up, he wasn't looking where he was going and backed up into another car and drove off.  He managed to hit the only other car in an otherwise empty parking lot, sheesh.  Another witness and I got his license number and gave it to the owner of the damaged car when she came out.  

GG, what a wonderful bounty you're going to have! I wish I had room for a garden but my backyard is all lawn and the front yard is pine trees and rock gardens. Desert landscaping.  I've grown tomatoes in containers in the past and they did great, but didn't get around to it this year. Next year for sure. Good luck with your tomatoes and veggies, and the peanuts, too!


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooops, forgot to say....I'm having a lazy day today.  Watched a movie this morning and cleaned up the kitchen. That's about it.  There is so much I should be doing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got a bit of a surprise.  Hooked up the hose for the first time this spring to wash out the birdbaths.  Not only did it spray from the hookup place, it also had sprung a number of leaks along the length.  I got a nice cold face wash and a full body shower too!  Time for a new hose.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

OMG!!! Finally got the new curtains up in the living room after tearing down the  ugly vertical blinds.  I'm thinking about ambushing an Ogre...he makes no sense sometimes and just does not listen.  Then at the end he looks at me like I'm the one who gave him the wrong information.  We have perfect 4 1/2 inch gaps at each end of the window.   I'm going to go get some gold sheers to drape from the ends of the curtain rod.


----------



## CWS4322

Far less ambitious than PF, I've been lazing around in my fleecy jammies all day trying to figure out how much to charge s/one who has asked me to cook for him 3x/week. I'm thinking $20/hour (and leaving the dishes for him to clean up). Of course, he has to buy the groceries. Thoughts? Actually, he wants me to teach him how to cook using ingredients that are available locally and in-season...it is a 12-minute drive to his house. Is $20/hour reasonable?


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Far less ambitious than PF, I've been lazing around in my fleecy jammies all day trying to figure out how much to charge s/one who has asked me to cook for him 3x/week. I'm thinking $20/hour (and leaving the dishes for him to clean up). Of course, he has to buy the groceries. Thoughts? Actually, he wants me to teach him how to cook using ingredients that are available locally and in-season...it is a 12-minute drive to his house. Is $20/hour reasonable?


Is this a friend? Will you be eating too? Otherwise, I think it's a bit low.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Is this a friend? Will you be eating too? Otherwise, I think it's a bit low.


Not really. What would you charge?


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Not really. What would you charge?


I dunno, $25 or $30/ hour. Have you taught for pay before? Will you be making shopping lists for him or will you be expected to come with something based on what he buys? Do you know how well stocked his kitchen is? Spices, condiments, sauces, flour, etc.


----------



## taxlady

Oh, and if there is a chance you will do it for other people, on his recommendation, raise your price and give him a discount. Then if you feel you should charge other people more, they won't have heard the lower price.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> Not really. What would you charge?



CWS, a guy came by a week or so ago and made a fresh salad for free for us.  He's expanding his home cooking business in our area.  This sounds like something you might be trying to replicate.  I do my own cooking and have no interest in hiring someone to do it for me, but it might give you some ideas, here's the website he shared:
www.healthycookingusa.com


----------



## pacanis

What does s/one stand for?


----------



## Somebunny

Oh my Pac!  "Someone"


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> CWS, a guy came by a week or so ago and made a fresh salad for free for us.  He's expanding his home cooking business in our area.  This sounds like something you might be trying to replicate.  I do my own cooking and have no interest in hiring someone to do it for me, but it might give you some ideas, here's the website he shared:
> www.healthycookingusa.com


I really wasn't planning on doing this. I have had several friends tell me that I should...I have three friends that always call me to ask how to make this or that, but no, I wasn't thinking of this as a business. This person has had health problems and is trying to eat healthier--lives alone in this HUGE house, doesn't drive, has everything delivered. I do shopping for him as a "gig" (although I feel guilty charging him for my time because I usually do his shopping when I do mine). I don't feel guilty charging him for gas.

Other than the homepage, I can't see anything.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think you have to call the number listed.


----------



## pacanis

Somebunny said:


> Oh my Pac! "Someone" &#55357;&#56847;


 
I didn't mean to startle you with my question.
I was thinking along the lines of significant, like so many like to use, but it didn't make sense. Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got this in e-mail from the FDA it's about acetaminophen/Tylenol:  FDA reminds health care professionals to stop dispensing prescription combination drug products with more than 325 mg of acetaminophen


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... I'm thinking about ambushing an Ogre...he makes no sense sometimes and just does not listen.  Then at the end he looks at me like I'm the one who gave him the wrong information....


You don't have to be an Ogre to be like this, just a guy. (Sorry men!)

GG, can we go shopping together on Tuesday?  Pushing the grilling session to tomorrow means I should be home early rather than late. Besides, there will be a plethora of leftovers for Tuesday so I don't have to worry about Himself waiting for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sure! Tuesday works better for me anyway. I forgot I signed up to volunteer on the master gardeners helpline today.


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting in my office getting startled by a robin that just flew into my window. Bam! I fully expected to see him/her laying in the parking lot.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Pac.

I just got back inside from supervising one of Shreddy's excursions into the yard.

It was pretty funny yesterday. It was raining. He stood in the door and thought about it. Then he decided, yes. He walked the ~10 feet to where he usually munches grass. Looked at and sniffed the wet grass; turned around;, and trotted back into the house.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got this in e-mail from the FDA it's about acetaminophen/Tylenol:  FDA reminds health care professionals to stop dispensing prescription combination drug products with more than 325 mg of acetaminophen



Mine has done that for several  months now. In reality, the acetaminophen is supposed to potentiate the hydrocodone (in Vicodin) so now people may want their pain dose upped! 

It''s a no win/no win situation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting to haul the Ogre to his check up...he just now remembered he was supposed to have fasting blood work done.  After chowing down on three old fashioned donuts covered in chocolate, a cup of coffee and a V-8 juice.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting to haul the Ogre to his check up...he just now remembered he was supposed to have fasting blood work done.  After chowing down on three old fashioned donuts covered in chocolate, a cup of coffee and a V-8 juice.


My last physical, I forgot about fasting. So, I have to go back for the blood test. At least my doctor is good at taking blood.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting to haul the Ogre to his check up...he just now remembered he was supposed to have fasting blood work done.  After chowing down on three old fashioned donuts covered in chocolate, a cup of coffee and a V-8 juice.



Some labs/doctors now just ask that a person gets their fasting blood tests at the same time, after previously eating the same kind of meal each time.

That's for my lipids tests. If there are other fasting tests that are for more serious reasons then fasting may be imperative.


----------



## taxlady

My mother was diabetic, so I always get checked for that.


----------



## Andy M.

I have to do the fasting blood tests too.  I just don't eat anything after dinner and go for my test first thing in the morning.  Then back home for breakfast and coffee.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just got this in e-mail from the FDA it's about acetaminophen/Tylenol:  FDA reminds health care professionals to stop dispensing prescription combination drug products with more than 325 mg of acetaminophen



The day the first warning came out, Winthrop came and picked up what I had on hand at that time. A couple of hours later they sent a replacement of the new drug that had lesser Tylenol. One of Winthrop's good point. They react immediately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The fasting is imperative.

I have a hard enough time remembering my own blood tests, tomorrow is soon enough.  I'm not letting him cancel this appointment, it's the replacement for the last one he cancelled.  I would end up rearranging another of my work days, he's the one who insists I go to his appointments with him.


----------



## pacanis

I think I'll give my new chainsaw a try. It's absolutely gorgeous out and I should be outside doing all the things I've put off since last October...


----------



## cave76

"Total Cholesterol and HDL

"Preparation:
This test may be measured any time of the day without fasting. However, if the test is drawn as part of a total lipid profile, it requires a 12-hour fast (no food or drink, except water)."

Lipid Blood Tests
**********************

2012

"Requiring a patient to fast for many hours before a lipid test may soon be a thing of the past.

Although present guidelines encourage doctors to test for total lipids and lipid subclass levels only when a patient has fasted for more than eight hours, *a report published online November 12, 2012 in the Archives of Internal Medicine found that there may no longer be a need for a patient to fas*t [1]. There is very little difference in lipid levels when measured in a fasting or nonfasting state, according to the research.

"The incremental gain in information of a fasting profile is exceedingly small for total- and HDL-cholesterol values"

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/791376 

There are some limitations to that study (aren't there always? ) Perhaps age and other co-morbidities demand that fasting is necessary.

Evidently my doctors felt it wasn't necessary to fast. 
*******************
For glucose monitoring there are various methods used:

"There are several different types of blood glucose tests.

*Fasting blood sugar* (FBS) measures blood glucose after you have not eaten for at least 8 hours. It is often the first test done to check for prediabetes and diabetes.

*2-hour postprandial blood sugar measures blood glucose exactly 2 hours after you start eating a mea*l. This is not a test used to diagnose diabetes.

*Random blood sugar (RBS) measures blood glucose regardless of when you last ate.* Several random measurements may be taken throughout the day. Random testing is useful because glucose levels in healthy people do not vary widely throughout the day. Blood glucose levels that vary widely may mean a problem. This test is also called a casual blood glucose test."

Blood Glucose Levels: Testing and Normal Range

For those that are worried about getting diabetes or have diabetes----- they should do what their doctor advises.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from getting BOTH of my gas bottles filled.  I should be set for a while now.  Also checked out the grilling and smoking supplies at the hardware store.  I bought some baby backs from Costco on Saturday and I have a new rub recipe to try out.  I think ribs are in our future this week.

Note:  The ribs get done on the Weber kettle with charcoal and hickory chips.


----------



## Katie H

Postcard perfect day here today.  Moderate temp, sunshine, slight continuous breeze and LOW humidity.  The last part is what we appreciate the most.  We'll be sweltering before we know it.

I planted about a half dozen 5-gallon containers with tomatoes, etc. yesterday so this morning Bella and I began our daily morning watering ritual.  She's very conscientious about her watering supervisory duties so, of course, a good job was done.

The ornamental fruit trees around the front porch are a bit unkempt so I think, after lunch, I'll grab the pruners and tidy them up a bit.  They do look a bit unruly and, with the lower limbs so close to the ground, it makes it difficult for Glenn to get under them with the tractor to mow.  Besides,  they look so pretty when they get a decent haircut.  I'll use any excuse to be outside on a day like today.

When I finish with the trees I might be able to talk myself into some time on the back porch resting in the hammock listening to a good audio book I have going.

Dinner's in the crock-pot so I can do as I wish, when I wish today.  Love days like this.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing a happy dance - in my mind, anyway! 

My Taichi (notebook/tablet) came back from the computer hospital a few minutes ago and I am able to rest and be online at the same time once again!  They replaced the AC adapter and the battery and it seems to be charging okay now.  A few things are gone, but we did a full back-up just before it stopped working.

I don't consider myself tied to the computer, but I do have to say that this one is a bit of a lifeline for me...or at least I found that out by not having it for a month.

I had a rough pain and coughing night, getting only 3 hours sleep.  I was supposed to go to the dentist with TB this morning, but could never be able to sit in the chair, and wouldn't want to be coughing the whole time if I could.  I am also on a second run of antibiotic for the bronchitis and that is causing other problems.  But I can't complain, I have my furbabies here and it is pouring out so a good day to stay curled up.


----------



## pacanis

I'm sitting on the couch trying to warm up my hands and feet, which of course includes eating, lol.
It was so nice out I decided to mow the yard before trying out my new chainsaw, so of course the sun went in and it dropped back down into the forties. I should have put on a pair of gloves, but I was being stubborn and just wanted to get done.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> I had a rough pain and coughing night, getting only 3 hours sleep.



Oof! How long has that been going on? Seems like a long time. Did you ever have pneumonia before. I've heard that if a person has then recurrent lung/bronchial problems are harder to treat. (Don't know if that's true---- may be just a myth).


----------



## LPBeier

cave76 said:


> Oof! How long has that been going on? Seems like a long time. Did you ever have pneumonia before. I've heard that if a person has then recurrent lung/bronchial problems are harder to treat. (Don't know if that's true---- may be just a myth).


 
No, cave, it is totally true and yes, I have had recurring bronchitis and pneumonia, which is why I am on more antibiotic. I have been good for several years now, but it hit me hard because my immune system is compromised by the anemia from my liver/gallbladder fiasco and from my chronic pain and other conditions.

I will be going back to the doctor on Thursday but can go to a clinic before if I need to.


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> I'm sitting on the couch trying to warm up my hands and feet, which of course includes eating, lol.
> It was so nice out I decided to mow the yard before trying out my new chainsaw, so of course the sun went in and it dropped back down into the forties. I should have put on a pair of gloves, *but I was being stubborn* and just wanted to get done.


And hopefully that stubbornness doesn't give you a cold....or pneumonia!


----------



## Addie

Spike and I went shopping at seven this morning. We were the only shoppers there until just before eight. By then we were through. So since we came home I have been napping and pigging out on Hershey's little chocolate bars and dill pickles. I only eat the dark chocolate and leave the rest for anyone who want them. Right now I am thinking of making a Baked Virginia ham and Swiss cheese sandwich on rustic bread.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> I will be going back to the doctor on Thursday but can go to a clinic before if I need to.



Let us know what the M.D. says----- or if you have to go to a clinic. It's scary when something doesn't get cleared up in the 'normal' amount of time. Take care.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> So since we came home I have been napping and pigging out on *Hershey's little chocolate bars and dill pickles*.



Are you PG?


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Are you PG?



I better not be. I had my pluming removed when my last baby was eight months old. Smartest thing I ever did.


----------



## pacanis

Sonofagun. That little chainsaw works pretty slick. I imagine having a sharp blade is key.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Sonofagun. That little chainsaw works pretty slick. I imagine having a sharp blade is key.



I always kept a little chain file with my chain saw.  It was easy enough to quickly take a run around the chain and give the teeth a quick touch up.  Also an excuse to take a breather and make the second half of the job easier.


----------



## Dawgluver

After I waited impatiently by the door all morning, my new iPad finally arrived!  I'm downloading all my apps from iTunes.  So excited, I had the original, and this new Air is supposed to be so much faster.  Can't wait to start playing!

And I'm hoping to get to the greenhouse before everything gets picked over by Mothers Day, but it will be hard to tear myself away from my new toy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pacanis said:


> ... I should be outside doing all the things I've put off since last October...


Me too! Unfortunately, I still have a severe case of lazies and I don't cares. 

When I got up this morning I was cold, so I switched out the top I had set aside for my lightest weight sweatshirt. Now I'm too warm. I guess instead of heading outside to work in the garden I'll just grab the tool tote and head to the basement to clean and oil tools. You know, that stuff that should have been done in October. Or November. Or......


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> I always kept a little chain file with my chain saw. It was easy enough to quickly take a run around the chain and give the teeth a quick touch up. Also an excuse to take a breather and make the second half of the job easier.


 
I have a chainsaw file in with my gunsmithing tools. I've seen some pretty elaborate set ups, too. Touching up the blade would be something I could do in my one hour downtime if I ever use the battery up and need to recharge it. 
This thing is so light I can pull the branch down and hold it with one hand so I can cut higher up. Next phase I'll have to break out the ladder.


----------



## taxlady

Still scrambling to finish a few tax returns.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> After I waited impatiently by the door all morning, my new iPad finally arrived!  I'm downloading all my apps from iTunes.  So excited, I had the original, and this new Air is supposed to be so much faster.  Can't wait to start playing!
> 
> And I'm hoping to get to the greenhouse before everything gets picked over by Mothers Day, but it will be hard to tear myself away from my new toy!



Dawg, you got your iPad, I got my Taichi back!  Nothing is going to keep us down now!


----------



## CarolPa

Laurie, I have had a chronic cough for 15 years.  It started once when I got a cold and never stopped completely.  I have been to several doctors about it, including an Ear Nose and Throat specialist and I have had a scope done which diagnosed a hiatal hernia.  That doctor told me by the time I was done with the rx for Nexium the cough would be gone. He lied.  The only time this cough has gone away was when I was put on Darvocet after minor surgery.  This happened twice.  It went away for 2-3 months then gradually came back.  No other pain med has ever had this effect.  Now Darvocet has been taken off the market.  There must have been some ingredient in it that supressed the cough.  I am so used to it I don't usually notice it, but everyone else does.  I am very annoying!  LOL  DH throws cough drops at me from across the room.


----------



## Cheryl J

Spent the morning with my grandson, my daughter called at 7 this morning saying he had a cough and she didn't want to take him to preschool. So he stayed with me from 7 - 1 while she went to work. He perked up a little after he got to my house, and we played quiet games and read most of the time. We both took naps from 12-1. 

Forgot to add, now I'm getting started on the Spanish rice and prep work for tonight's dinner.  Hoping to still have dinner around 5, but might be later.  Lots to do!


----------



## taxlady

And I just got a delivery from Amazon. It's a Trent PowerPak Xtreme 12000mAh Rugged Water/Dirt/Shockproof Dual USB Port External Battery Charger/Power Pack for Smartphones, Tablets and more.

Now I won't have to worry about running down the battery on my phone when I'm out and about. It can even charge Stirling's tablet at the same time as it charges my phone.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I better not be. I had my pluming removed when my last baby was eight months old. Smartest thing I ever did.



Pluming?


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Dawg, you got your iPad, I got my Taichi back!  Nothing is going to keep us down now!




You got that right, LP!  Did you notice the lightening speed with which I logged on to DC?


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Pluming?




Addie's part peacock.


----------



## pacanis

You remove a bird's plumage so it doesn't attract a mate.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Addie's part peacock.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Laurie, I have had a chronic cough for 15 years.  ... DH throws cough drops at me from across the room.



TB just keeps pausing the remote every time I cough.  I thought at first it was for me - until I realized he was "patiently" waiting to turn it back on and watch the show 

Wow, 15 years.  That is a long time.  I think that it is bronchial, but it is also affected by my asthma and the allergens of spring.

Don't you hate when they take a medicine off the market that works for you?  I have had that with a few of mine.  It seems the bad stories make it to the powers that be a lot easier than the successes.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Addie's part peacock.


Wouldn't that be pea*hen*?


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Wouldn't that be peahen?



Oh dear, you're right.  Anyway, her pluming was removed.


----------



## LPBeier

All ribbing of Addie aside, I have a "female funny" from my last hospital stay.

I had this young resident doctor looking after all the paperwork for the procedure to insert the drain in my liver.  He asked a bunch of questions and got to the one about "what surgeries have you had".  I listed them all from the most recent back and ended with my hysterectomy.  He then went to one of the next questions: "Is there any chance you could be pregnant?"

I just kind of looked at him with a smile and he went beet red, apologizing.  I said "no problem, I DO believe in miracles! 

Hope this wasn't TMI for you men-folk out there!


----------



## pacanis

I am fiddling with my hair.
Apparently today's lumberjacking got some pine sap in my hair and it is quite sticky and feels like I've got the "Alfalfa" thing going on on the side of my head.
I don't even know if shampoo will take this out. Nor do I really feel like washing my hair tonight.
I know what might take it out. Peroxide...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Big, old white patch of hair...

Hand sanitizer or rubbing alcohol will dissolve the sap.  Even veg oil or mayo will work, too.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I am fiddling with my hair.
> Apparently today's lumberjacking got some pine sap in my hair and it is quite sticky and feels like I've got the "Alfalfa" thing going on on the side of my head.
> I don't even know if shampoo will take this out. Nor do I really feel like washing my hair tonight.
> I know what might take it out. Peroxide...




Unless you're already blond, or want to look like Marilyn Monroe, I'd suggest something like GooGone or peanut butter.  WD40 also takes out pine sap.


----------



## pacanis

Gotcha.
I used rubbing alcohol. Of course I had to Google it first... or I might have used peroxide 

I just finished slicing up three bell peppers, an onion and a poblano, putting them in a bowl and dousing in oil and a heavy sprinkling of Acapulco Gold, and making sure I had some fajita shells


----------



## Whiskadoodle

pacanis said:


> I just finished slicing up three bell peppers, an onion and a poblano, putting them in a bowl and dousing in oil and a heavy sprinkling of *Acapulco Gold*, and making sure I had some fajita shells


 
Pray what is this Acapulco Gold you may refer to?   I know what I think it is, but does it now come in Rub Form?


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I completed raking the front yard and blvd today.  Now mind you, I live on a hillside, so it's all down-hill.  Took 4 days.   Apparently I am not as fast as I used-to-was-be.   A little bit at a time.  It's not a horse-race.   Will start the back yard tomorrow and then we may get a few days of rain.   I could use a breather.


----------



## pacanis

Whiskadoodle said:


> Pray what is this Acapulco Gold you may refer to? I know what I think it is, but does it now come in Rub Form?


 
TASTY LICKS ACAPULCO GOLD TEX-MEX RUB AND SEASONING


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> I am fiddling with my hair.
> Apparently today's lumberjacking got some pine sap in my hair and it is quite sticky and feels like I've got the "Alfalfa" thing going on on the side of my head.
> I don't even know if shampoo will take this out. Nor do I really feel like washing my hair tonight.
> I know what might take it out. Peroxide...


When I was a kid we used to get sap off our hands with anything greasy, like mayo, butter, or veg oil.


----------



## pacanis

I don't think I ever cleaned the sap from my hands when I was a kid 

I was sitting here thinking what would make a killer sauce for my fajitas. Something I haven't done before. And it hit me, what about those hot sauces someone brought me back from Mexico?

So I took the three small bottles out of the packaging. I opened each, putting a finger over the top for a taste test. I didn't really notice much of a difference between the habernero red, green and orange. So I spooned some sour cream into a container and grabbed the orange bottle, took the top back off and gave it a shake... only to realize that the tops of the bottles were full neck size. No plastic thingy and not necked down like tobasco bottles. Needless to say this is going to be a killer sauce. A taste test gave me the hiccups  And the sour cream is still white!


----------



## Andy M.

WE use to have a giant pine tree in front of the condo and it dripped pine sap on our cars all summer.  We were outside with a bottle of rubbing alcohol and paper towels just about every day cleaning sap drops off the car.  Eventually the tree was removed.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooops, pac...haha...yeah, that's gonna be a spicy sauce. Sounds good though, especially with the sour cream to mellow it out a little bit.  Maybe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> Laurie, I have had a chronic cough for 15 years...


Could it be from some type of med you are currently on? My Mom had been on some type of heart medication that caused her to cough all the time. I don't remember what it was since this was back in the 1990s.  Also, when a previous doctor had switched me from cozaar to lisinopril I developed a dry cough. I would have problems not coughing when I was singing in church choir! I asked one of the other members, who just so happened to be a pharmacist at the local drug store, if there was something that would help with sinus drainage. He got around to asking me if I took any meds regularly. When I mentioned the lisinopril he asked if I took a daily aspirin. When I told him yes he suggested I take it about 10 minutes before the lisinopril because for some odd reason it stops the cough. It worked for me! If you are on any daily meds, you might want to check to see if any of them might cause your cough.


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> Ooops, pac...haha...yeah, that's gonna be a spicy sauce. Sounds good though, especially with the sour cream to mellow it out a little bit. Maybe.


 
I was tempted to add more sour cream, but after it was in the fajitas with all the veggies the sauce was tamed.

Andy, I learned when I first moved here not to park under the pine trees for shade. I always wondered how the dealer cleaned all the sap spots off a vehicle I had traded in. It was loaded with tiny sap specks all over, even the windshield. I couldn't imagine someone having to individually attack each spot.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Unless you're already blond, or want to look like Marilyn Monroe, I'd suggest something like GooGone or peanut butter.  WD40 also takes out pine sap.


Good to know re: WD40--buy that in gallon jugs, so always have that in the shop.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> Don't you hate when they take a medicine off the market that works for you?  I have had that with a few of mine.  It seems the bad stories make it to the powers that be a lot easier than the successes.




I wouldn't have been able to take the Darvocet long term, and certainly not for a cough.  I would have had to keep having surgeries for the doctor to keep prescribing them, or buy them on the street corner.  I have always wondered what the ingredient was that worked for me.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> ...Andy, I learned when I first moved here not to park under the pine trees for shade...




We have two assigned parking slots in front of our condo.  That's the only option.

Removing petrified pitch is MUCH harder.  Rubbing alcohol doesn't do it.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> . When I mentioned the lisinopril he asked if I took a daily aspirin. When I told him yes he suggested I take it about 10 minutes before the lisinopril because for some odd reason it stops the cough. It worked for me! If you are on any daily meds, you might want to check to see if any of them might cause your cough.




We have eliminated ace inhibitors that are the cough culprits, and I still coughed.  Actually, this started before I was on any meds....back before I started to have health issues.  Sometimes Tylenol will help when the coughing gets exceptionally bad.  I get some really dirty looks when in a restaurant around flu season.  People have asked to be moved to another seat.  I don't know if changing when I take my aspirin would help.  I guess it's worth a try.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Pluming?




Sorry bout that. Plumbing. Sometimes I type so fast, I don't hit the keys hard enough.


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> I wouldn't have been able to take the Darvocet long term, and certainly not for a cough.  I would have had to keep having surgeries for the doctor to keep prescribing them, or buy them on the street corner.  I have always wondered what the ingredient was that worked for me.



What I meant was that if a drug works for people in general, for what it is prescribed for (and if there are positive side effects all the better), it is frustrating when it is pulled.  Unless of course there are enough adverse reactions to justify it.  I had a perfectly good long term medication pulled and when my doctor investigated it was because there was one death - versus thousands of success stories.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> What I meant was that if a drug works for people in general, for what it is prescribed for (and if there are positive side effects all the better), it is frustrating when it is pulled.  Unless of course there are enough adverse reactions to justify it.  I had a perfectly good long term medication pulled and when my doctor investigated it was because there was one death - versus thousands of success stories.




When a drug gets old enough to become generic, the company that created it loses a lot of revenue because the price drops and no one wants the brand name any more.  They create a new drug that is patent protected and start the cycle again.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> When a drug gets old enough to become generic, the company that created it loses a lot of revenue because the price drops and no one wants the brand name any more.  They create a new drug that is patent protected and start the cycle again.



Yeppers!

I always ask for brand name meds and because my secondary ins is privately funded they will pay for it.

Sometimes a generic is as good as the brand name----- and sometimes it isn't.
Although I'm not a fan of Dr. Oz he gets some things right; This is one of them. It's not just because it happens to fit in with my thinking  but is science based.

_"The FDA only requires that you get* 80% to 125%* of the drug into your bloodstream from a generic medication compared to the original drug. What’s even more concerning is that there are often many different generic versions of the same drug, and each of these may be different as well.

 Consider this: If you take a generic which only meets the minimum requirement and refill that prescription with one that’s at the maximum limit, you’ve potentially increased the amount you get into your body by as much as 45% percentage points – and you would have no way of knowing this from the labels, but it could certainly affect you. 

The opposite could also happen, and you would be getting a lot less drug than you were previously – which could also affect you."
_
What You Need to Know About Generic Drugs | The Dr. Oz Show

But if a generic works for you---- then keep taking it, if you want to. I've had some instances where the generic did NOT work for me.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from getting a haircut and buying some mushrooms.


----------



## Dawgluver

I need to quit playing with my new toys, get off my backside, and go to the greenhouse to buy my plants.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> I just got back from getting a haircut and buying some mushrooms.




Got rid of all the pitch?


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Got rid of all the pitch?


 
She didn't say anything, so I guess I did


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm finishing up here and going out to work in the garden. Honest! I really am!  Just as soon as I figure out if I've run out of things to stall with...


----------



## pacanis

I just spent 30 minutes on the phone ordering a new motor for a roof fan. The good news is I could buy the $140 motor instead of the $650 motor. The possibly bad news is I'll be lucky to remember how to put everything back together.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the greenhouse, despite our crappy weather, lots of stuff was already pretty picked over.  Usually that doesn't happen until Mothers Day.  I wanted a red dracena (spike) and they only had one left in a big pot with a bunch of other stuff.  After the saleslady pointed it out to me, a woman came along and said she wanted to buy the pot.  Saleslady said to me, oh, I guess you don't get to have it.  I'm a bit annoyed with that.  

I got some nice tomato plants, peppers, and petunias.  Usually I get around 8 flats of plants, this time I came home with only 2.


----------



## LPBeier

For Cave, and anyone else who is interested, I did get into my doctor today and she took me off the antibiotic immediately.  The other doctor just renewed the original instead of giving me a different one as obviously the Amoxicillin did not do its job in the 7 days I took it.  So all it was doing was creating more problems by killing off good bacteria.  I just had a nap and already feel better.

My chest is a lot better today as is my breathing.  I have only coughed a few times and had a much better sleep last night.  As for the pain flare, she increased my flexeril temperarily (it works for the fibromyalgia) and has increased the diuretic officially to 60 mg a day as it seems to be keeping the fluid retention in my legs down a lot.

Just getting those things fixed is going to go a long way in making me feel better and then I can get over this anemia and stop getting bugs!


----------



## pacanis

I just put the sausage on to simmer.
Life in the fast lane.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Never got to do gardening today and it wasn't my fault! I walked into the sunroom to retrieve my gardening shirt (an old dress shirt that Himself doesn't wear anymore) and *splat* a few raindrops above me on the glass. I thought we were supposed to be rain-free today. Looked around at the skies and took the shirt off. Instead of playing online I did do a load of laundry, made a batch of tuna salad, and did various other sundry kitchen jobs. Fresh sheets on the bed too. Tomorrow is supposed to be wall-to-wall sunshine. Probably until I go to put my gardening shirt on...


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> For Cave, and anyone else who is interested, I did get into my doctor today and she took me off the antibiotic immediately.   I just had a nap and already feel better.
> 
> My chest is a lot better today as is my breathing.  I have only coughed a few times and had a much better sleep last night.



That's all great news! Being able to sleep with no coughing is definitively a plus. Fingers crossed you continue to feel better.


----------



## pacanis

I'm making spaghetti sauce. 
The sauce is in there somewhere.


----------



## cave76

Sitting here wondering how I'll get through the next week. I got out of bed yesterday morning with a horrendous pain in  my left knee.

I could barely walk, even using a cane. Finally went to urgent care this morning where they did x-rays and said there was nothing broken but it was 'probably' a tear in the meniscus of that knee cap and gave me a referral to an orthopedist who will see me in a week with maybe an MRI in my future.

What's almost worse---- I was given a knee stabilizer to wear 24/7 to prevent any twisting of my right leg and the instructions to not walk around.

Well, not walking around is pretty easy (TV, iPad, Kindle) but the damn stabilizer makes it almost impossible to tinkle. And did they not realize how many times I have to tinkle during the day AND night??? OK, TMI

(Men really DO have it easier)

Computer is do-able but uncomfortable. But there is the iPad.

I can't get into my compact car to drive because the stabilizer keeps my leg almost straight!!

ARGHHH! ARGHHH! 

Did I say ARGHHHH!!!!?

Right now I don't have the **&)^*$# stabilizer on. Pffffft!


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Sitting here wondering how I'll get through the next week. I got out of bed yesterday morning with a horrendous pain in  my left knee.
> 
> I could barely walk, even using a cane. Finally went to urgent care this morning where they did x-rays and said there was nothing broken but it was 'probably' a tear in the meniscus of that knee cap and gave me a referral to an orthopedist who will see me in a week with maybe an MRI in my future.
> 
> What's almost worse---- I was given a knee stabilizer to wear 24/7 to prevent any twisting of my right leg and the instructions to not walk around.
> 
> Well, not walking around is pretty easy (TV, iPad, Kindle) but the damn stabilizer makes it almost impossible to tinkle. And did they not realize how many times I have to tinkle during the day AND night??? OK, TMI
> 
> (Men really DO have it easier)
> 
> Computer is do-able but uncomfortable. But there is the iPad.
> 
> I can't get into my compact car to drive because the stabilizer keeps my leg almost straight!!
> 
> ARGHHH! ARGHHH!
> 
> Did I say ARGHHHH!!!!?
> 
> Right now I don't have the **&)^*$# stabilizer on. Pffffft!


Oh dear. I know exactly the problems of wearing one of those braces. I broke my kneecap twice and had to wear the danged brace for six weeks each time. On the other hand, it was better than surgery and/or a cast.

Yes, it makes it hard to sit on the pot. But, if you sit sorta lopsided near the edge, it's not as tricky.

I was allowed to wear the brace loosely at night. I was sleeping on the couch, rather than going up the stairs to the bedroom, where the risks of sharing the bed also had to be considered. I managed to velcro my leg to the back of the couch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good gried cave, how fast do you hop out of bed?  Seriously though, I'm sorry you're hurting. And having to deal with that stabilizer. I had hurt my knee when we were hiking Yosemite and had to wear one of those on the plane from LA to Newark NJ to Providence RI after trying to vacation with it for a week. Not fun. Especially when I had to shower and was allowed to take it off only then. Trust me, you'll get the hang of it. The ER doctor thought I had blown my ACL. Turned out to be just one heck of a sprain, thank goodness. Hope you find out you aren't as injured as first though.  Good luck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  One of my friends took a tumble down her stairs, and was put in an immobilizer as well.  Tinkling was a huge problem, they have very tiny bathrooms, and her DH was out of town, so of no help.  She has to stick her leg in the shower when she uses the bathroom, the door is set up so she can't sit sidesaddle.


----------



## pacanis

Wow, that's terrible, Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed!  Hopefully next time we see her she'll be out of the danged thing.

Cave, I hope you can heal and get rid of your brace soon too!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, sorry to hear about your friend.  That is rough.  

I am trying to get Monkey home.  She snuck out on me when I was putting my plants out back.  The fence isn't totally fixed and she got out under it.  I have front and back doors open as she seems to want to come home, just not get caught!

I went out and got some plants and some wool for a new projects and feel not too bad.  But I haven't had dinner yet, need to clean the kitchen and slice 7 1/2 loaves of gluten free bread we picked up today.  So getting Monkey is not helping.


----------



## LPBeier

While I typed that she came back, but won't come inside.  I am leaving the back door open and just hope she will get cold and want to come in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Monkey, you come back inside right now!  Your mom is worried about you!

There, hopefully that worked, LP.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Monkey Baby!! T'mere baby !


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, ladies, it finally did work!  She is inside.  I get so scared when she is out because she is not used to it and if she went out of this small area, who knows what might happen (busy street, other animals).

I am mad at her, but mostly relieved.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad she's back, LP!   That's scary. 

I've been trimming and transplanting houseplants all afternoon.  Just thought I'd start with a few, then it worked into more and more.  I just counted my indoor houseplants out of curiosity, 24...holy cow. LOL. I love walking into a room and seeing happy plants.  

Had a plateful of leftover enchiladas and trimmins from last night's dinner, I'm stuffed now and ready to settle in and look for a good movie.


----------



## Addie

I just finished reading where the U.S. Border Patrol stopped the crazy mayor from Canada from entering the U.S. He was on his way to Rehab. Now if only they had stopped the Beiber.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I just finished reading where the U.S. Border Patrol stopped the crazy mayor from Canada from entering the U.S. He was on his way to Rehab. Now if only they had stopped the Beiber.


Addie, with all the uproar of my cat going AWOL, I didn't watch the news so didn't see this.  I just turned on the late news and it said that Rob Ford's whereabouts are unknown since he withdrew his request to enter the U.S. last Thursday.  I suspect he withdrew it after they questioned his intentions.

He was not allowed to go to New York to attend a Toronto Maple Leafs Hockey game against the Rangers.  

As for the Beibs, he gets booed in Canada so I could see him being refused back into our country!


----------



## CarolPa

I tripped on the bathroom rug and went flying head first toward the tub.  I think God caught me in flight and righted me before I hit.  This happened once before and I think the shoes I wear around the house catch on the throw rugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I tripped on the bathroom rug and went flying head first toward the tub.  I think God caught me in flight and righted me before I hit.  This happened once before and I think the shoes I wear around the house catch on the throw rugs.



Get rid of the throw rugs or tape them down.  Throw rugs are the number one cause of falls at home.


----------



## pacanis

Yeah, throw out the throw rug.


----------



## CarolPa

DH keeps telling me that, but I have a hard time letting go.  The one in the bathroom especially.  It is so soft and fluffy when I get out of the shower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Broken bones and concussions are not worth the risk.  Only put it down when you are showering.


----------



## CarolPa

That's an idea. Maybe I'll try, but no promises.


----------



## pacanis

Back in "the day" the shower rug got draped over the side of the tub when not in use.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> That's an idea. Maybe I'll try, but no promises.


Curious why you're resistant to a suggestion that could prevent serious injury.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Get rid of the throw rugs or tape them down.  Throw rugs are the number one cause of falls at home.



Yes! I have none in my apartment even though I'd like them to cover up some stains.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> Back in "the day" the shower rug got draped over the side of the tub when not in use.



I never even thought of leaving my shower rug on the floor. I want it to be kept clean for my clean feet after showering and not stepped on with shoes that I've worn outside. (My toilet is right next to the shower.)


----------



## Andy M.

We use a bath mat in front of the tub.  It gets hung on the handle of the glass shower door when we finish drying off.

We have little rugs in front of the sinks in the bath but they are rubber backed and lay flat.


----------



## pacanis

cave76 said:


> I never even thought of leaving my shower rug on the floor. I want it to be kept clean for my clean feet after showering and not stepped on with shoes that I've worn outside. (My toilet is right next to the shower.)


 
I never said you did.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> I never said you did.



 The wonders of forum-speak. I was responding to what you said and just validating what you said.


----------



## cave76

cave76 said:


> . As I said---- the War on Drugs is being waged against the wrong people.



This a.m.---- 

"The decades-long global war on drugs has failed and it's time to shift the focus from mass incarceration to *public health and human rights*, according to a new report endorsed by five Nobel Prize-winning economists."

"The pursuit of a militarized and enforcement-led global ‘war on drugs’ strategy has produced enormous negative outcomes and collateral damage," says the 82-page report. "These include mass incarceration in the US, highly repressive policies in Asia, vast corruption and political destabilization in Afghanistan and West Africa, immense violence in Latin America, an HIV epidemic in Russia, an acute global shortage of pain medication and the propagation of systematic human rights abuses around the world."

End The War On Drugs, Say Nobel Prize-Winning Economists


----------



## pacanis

cave76 said:


> The wonders of forum-speak. I was responding to what you said and just validating what you said.


 
Well stop confusing me so early! 

I just found out the post office will NOT redeliver a package unless you fill out the backside of that little orange notice and tell them to redeliver it.
Prior to that I found out that there _was_ a backside to that little orange notice. 

You know... you would think if you were not home one day to sign for something they would bring it back the next, or the next, or the next, but that is not the case. You actually have to tell them to bring it back.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> Well stop confusing me so early!



I'll respond with  and raise you one:


----------



## Aunt Bea

pacanis said:


> Well stop confusing me so early!
> 
> I just found out the post office will NOT redeliver a package unless you fill out the backside of that little orange notice and tell them to redeliver it.
> Prior to that I found out that there _was_ a backside to that little orange notice.
> 
> You know... you would think if you were not home one day to sign for something they would bring it back the next, or the next, or the next, but that is not the case. You actually have to tell them to bring it back.



Makes those priority mail fees seem like a real bargain! 

I'm fuming at them now over a book I bought from a vendor in Vermont.  I have been watching the item via USPS Track, it started its journey 4/29 in Brattleboro VT then to White River Junction VT, Jersey City N.J., Warrendale PA, Jacksonville Fl, back to Warrendale PA!  It left Warrendale  PA on 5/4 and has not updated since, all this fun for only $3.99!  The expected delivery day is 5/5


----------



## pacanis

All my stuff goes through Warrendale, too.

I'm going to call a company here shortly and find out what is up with their shipping. I don't have the tracking number on this computer or I would have called already.

They are in Utah and I bought something from them a couple weeks ago. The Fedex tracking showed the package moving for two days, then it stopped. I had an expected delivery of Saturday, but when Saturday came and went they changed the status to N/A. I got it on Wednesday.

Same thing with a new package that had an expected delivery day of Monday, yet it didn't arrive Monday, Tuesday, nor today yet and they always deliver by 9:00.

Their competitor gets stuff to me three days tops. Many times the following day. I wonder if when these things happen they are using satellite stores and not "real" Fedex shippers.


----------



## Chef Munky

My husband had ordered me a bouquet of flowers.
His first order wasn't to his satisfaction for what he had paid for them. That batch came by Fed Ex.

He called the flower co, to tell them that that they even though properly cared for by me. The flowers had died after 3 days.

They sent out another replacement. The same order. It came yesterday by UPS.
I was shocked that UPS had the audacity to open and leave a huge hole in the box of a clearly marked box of flowers. They didn't even tape the top back up. When I put the flowers in the vase they were half the size of the originals. Why did they open up the corner of the box anyways? Did they read the personal card that was inside to? Nosy people!

That's not the first time I've noticed that things I've purchased have been opened and inspected re taped closed. Bet they got a kick out of sewing machine supplies.

Munky.


----------



## cave76

Not UPS but FedEx:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aq_jkUVgrc0

Can UPS be far behind? But in all honesty I've had pretty good service by both UPS and FedEx.

One time though I had some flowers delivered by one of the FlowerExpress stores? The gate to our property was locked so of course the guy couldn't get onto the property. 

So, what did he do? Left the flowers just outside the gate----- and it was a really hot day! They weren't in very good shape when I got home.


----------



## Chef Munky

The first order came Fed Ex. When I opened the box it was so hot steam was escaping. That's what wiped out the flowers. They never recovered.

Here both UPS and Fed Ex have delivered packages at my door like that. Thrown literally at the door.*THUMP!* Was somebody just having a bad day, or just being lazy?

The woman in the video seemed to have some aggression issues.
SHE was going to toss those boxes first! 

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

One of the commenters mentioned the fact that the guy didn't look like a FedEx employee. (No hat, shirt looks like a polo shirt) He might be the guy they are picking up the stuff from. It has to be a pickup, not a a load going out. How would they ever find anything to deliver it?


----------



## Chef Munky

*I think I have Dimentia*

Woke up today thinking it was Thursday. Didn't bother making hubby's lunch. I was watering the new lawn, he opened the door and asked me if I had forgotten him? Forget you? What?... Uhhhh I have work today.Well shoot it's not even made. Not even breakfast. Managed to make his breakfast, lunch in 20 minutes flat. Luckily when I picked up his uniforms for the wash they hadn't met the washing machine yet. That was a good save!

Today has been one of those days I had while on vacation. I actually stood under a sign that said *warning known rattle snake location* I stood there like a fool looking around for one! DUH!!!!

Did I tell you guys I was mugged by a Wild Mule the next day!!?
True story.The laws looking for that Mule and it's 2 cohorts in crime. We have pics! 
These things only happen to me.Must be nap time.

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looking forward to the pics, Munky!

I got a great deal on a Soda Stream from Dining Downloads through Amazon, and it came today.  So far I love it.  I planted the mailbox container box, but I'm always wary of planting here before Mother's Day.  Had to pick up for the cleaning lady who will hopefully be here tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

All day I have been having a hard time. I am so achy all over and have no energy at all. I simply do not feel good today. My sleep is all screwed up. Sleep all day, up all night. That is lousy when I have a daytime appointment. Like tomorrow. So I have really been putting some effort into staying awake. 

I am thinking of asking for a housekeeper. It is getting harder and harder to do even the simplest chore. The Pirate has been a godsend. When he comes over, he sees what has to be done and just does it. But I can't depend on him all the time. It just isn't fair. He works all day and shouldn't have to come here and do housework.

I have really cut back on the smoking. A pack lasts me for more than 24 hours. Right now I don't have any and I don't care. I am thinking that if Spike brings me a pack tonight I just may give them back to him. It doesn't bother me that I am without, and I really don't want one anymore. I think I just quit smoking. When I take a Chantix, I can't smoke for about six hours after. If I do try to smoke sooner, I get a bad case of the dry heaves. Not my favorite activity. 

Time for me to take a shower. I have to get ready for PT tomorrow. I sure hope I feel better tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I understand the achiness, lack of energy and sleep problems.  I send you big but gentle hugs. I hope you have a wonderful sleep tonight and wake up refreshed and pain free.

Yes, get a housekeeper, even just once a week or two.  Veteran's affairs paid for one for Dad, even though he was in our house.  Two ladies came for one hour every two weeks.  They did Dad's bedroom and bathroom and all the common areas.  Sometimes they would even do our bedroom and/or bathroom if they had time.  It made keeping it up between times very easy.

You take care, you are very important to me and many others here.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I understand the achiness, lack of energy and sleep problems.  I send you big but gentle hugs. I hope you have a wonderful sleep tonight and wake up refreshed and pain free.
> 
> Yes, get a housekeeper, even just once a week or two.  Veteran's affairs paid for one for Dad, even though he was in our house.  Two ladies came for one hour every two weeks.  They did Dad's bedroom and bathroom and all the common areas.  Sometimes they would even do our bedroom and/or bathroom if they had time.  It made keeping it up between times very easy.
> 
> You take care, you are very important to me and many others here.





Thanks LP. I did get some sleep in last night, and about a  1.5 hour this morning. I am all dressed and ready to leave for my appointment with PT.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> *I am thinking of asking for a housekeeper*. It is getting harder and harder to do even the simplest chore.



As LPBeier--- try to get a housekeeper----- if you possibly can. IF you possibly can---- there's absolutely nothing wrong with getting one.  it will leave you free to spend more time here at DC, if nothing else.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished mounting a new scope... actually an old scope... to a new pellet rifle and sighting it in. Getting kind of hungry now.


----------



## pacanis

It's a gorgeous day and perfect for getting my roof fan back together.
The motor came in yesterday and I got the wiring figured out and mounted it to the base with new nylon nuts from the hardware store.
Then came sliding the blower wheel onto the shaft... and that's when the day went south 
They sent me a motor with the wrong shaft size, even though I had given the guy the exact numbers off the old motor. Fortunately they make a bushing that will adapt a 1/2" shaft to a 5/8" blower sleeve.
I knew things were going too well


----------



## Andy M.

We're having friends for dinner Saturday night.  We try to do theme meals for them.  In the past we've done Asian, Cuban, etc.  This time we're doing an Armenian themed meal.

I just got back from shopping and my bank account needs CPR.  We're having a bulgar and tomato appetizer and lamejun bites for appetizers.  We're having lamb shish kebab, pilaf, roasted peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes and onions for the main meal and SO is making a summery fruit and pastry dessert.

Lots of coffee, wine and cocktails will seal the deal.

My first job is to butcher the whole leg of lamb I bought.


----------



## Dawgluver

I threw some presoaked black beans and a meaty ham bone in the CP along with a chopped onion and stuff.  I have a can of fire roasted tomatoes that I'll add after the beans soften.  Have no idea what I'll end up with, but whatever it is, I'll probably serve it over rice.

Otherwise, I'm being really lazy.  It's raining off and on.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> We're having friends for dinner Saturday night.  We try to do theme meals for them.  In the past we've done Asian, Cuban, etc.  This time we're doing an Armenian themed meal.
> 
> I just got back from shopping and my bank account needs CPR.  We're having a bulgar and tomato appetizer and *lamejun* bites for appetizers.  We're having lamb shish kebab, pilaf, roasted peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes and onions for the main meal and SO is making a summery fruit and pastry dessert.
> .



I had to look lamjun up------ I've made something like that before but didn't know that's a name for them.

The meal sounds great------ I could eat lamb 5 times a week (when I didn't eat pot stickers. )

Speaking of Moroccan (weren't we?):
I make a type of salad that I had at a Moroccan restaurant once in San Francisco---- probably a poor imitation but I like it.

_Cherry tomatoes cut up
Sliced ripe olives
Soaked raisins or currants
Green onions sliced or sweet onions that have been salted and squeezed out.
S & P
A bit of cinnamon
Maybe some mace_

I let the flavors marry for an hour room temp. Then add some _pine nuts_, maybe.

Obviously the ingredients can be changed up or down plus proportions varied.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pausing and enjoying a cup of tea before I start up with baking (Me baking? Why yes, I do once in a while). My plans were to garden again today. When I woke up it was completely overcast, chilly for the kneel-down weeding I had planned today, and my shoulders ached from yesterday. A fleece top and an ibuprofen would take care of the cold and ache, but what to do about the clouds? Mom Nature decided for me - it started to sprinkle.

I've pulled out all my ingredients for scones. Making the ubiquitous orange-mini chocolate chip one, plus trying an oatmeal currant one that I'll sub cranberries instead. Tea is gone, so that means it's time to measure and mix.


----------



## taxlady

That meal sounds wonderful Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

Just put some baby backs onthe Weber to smoke for dinner.  First smoke of the season.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Just put some baby backs onthe Weber to smoke for dinner. First smoke of the season.


 
Pics...


----------



## cara

Frank and I are home for almost a week now 

this week we got the confirmation of cost coverage and now we have to find a rehabilitation... seems it's not that easy as we hoped for... 

Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


----------



## LPBeier

Glad to hear you are home, Cara.  How is Frank feeling?  I am glad you got costs covered.  I hope you can find rehabilitative care close by and soon.  You both continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready to go out with my friend to get some plants and other garden stuff.  She is having a rough time of it lately and TB and I helped her out a little financially so she is repaying by putting my garden together for me in a way that will be easy for me to keep up.  She loves gardening and is great at it.  I on the other hand....


----------



## taxlady

Good to hear that you and Frank are home, Cara. Here's wishing you good luck on finding some good rehab.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're home, Cara and Frank!  Hoping for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cara said:


> Frank and I are home for almost a week now
> 
> this week we got the confirmation of cost coverage and now we have to find a rehabilitation... seems it's not that easy as we hoped for...
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughts and prayers!


That is good news Cara! Good thoughts and prayers for continued recovery for Frank and for you.


----------



## pacanis

i am watching "the draft" and hoping that one year they throw these booing idiots out before they get started.
And I'm cooking dinner.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Taking a break on the couch and reading for a bit  suppers in the oven for hubby, not much else needing to be done right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm listening to the draft and thinking how I should wash the dishes that don't fit/don't go in the dishwasher while the dishwasher does the rest.  Rest, yeah, that's what I think I'll do for a while longer...


----------



## Addie

I went to PT this morning. I was in and out in 20 minutes. Today they added a little tension to the machine. Even though I was on the machine for only seven minutes, I could feel it in my thighs. And that is exactly where I need the most work. As I started out, I was going rather fast and found myself out of breath. Next week I am going to try for eight minutes. But I will be going much slower.  me! And I want to ride a bike again. I can't even last eight minutes on a stationary machine. Imagine me going uphill on a bike. Well, why not? After all in my mind I am only 20 y.o. In perfect health and physically fit for any activity that I fancy to participate in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to bed early...I seem so tired, actual tired (not fatigue), lately.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> We use a bath mat in front of the tub.  It gets hung on the handle of the glass shower door when we finish drying off.
> 
> We have little rugs in front of the sinks in the bath but they are rubber backed and lay flat.




Mine are rubber backed but I still trip on them.  I think it's the shoes I wear around the house.  They seem to grab the rugs.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Mine are rubber backed but I still trip on them.  I think it's the shoes I wear around the house.  They seem to grab the rugs.



When I was in the seventh grade, I made a cloth rug from old rags in my craft class. I loved that dang rug. Even though it was always trying to kill me. There was no backing on it and some of the material that was woven was silk and rayon. Those are great materials to use if you are trying to commit suicide.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Mine are rubber backed but I still trip on them.  I think it's the shoes I wear around the house.  They seem to grab the rugs.




You wear shoes around the house?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm doing some chores around the house so I can get outside and putter around the yard.  I need to plant my herb seedlings.  My friend will be doing the rest of the planting as I can't bend or squat well enough.  I am so excited to have a garden again!  It has been 8 years.


----------



## Chef Munky

Trying out my early Mothers Day gift. A portable DVD player. 10".
Now I can work on my Treadle Sewing  Machine in the garage. Do a lot of other projects and finally stop driving the kids nuts by trying to watch a movie on my phone.They're going to mount it to a wall with external speakers today.

Poor things will never see me again! HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!
Now to get a lock and I'm all set.

Munky.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> You wear shoes around the house?



They are slipped on as I get out of bed, and slipped off as I get back in.  I have never liked going barefoot, even as a kid.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> They are slipped on as I get out of bed, and slipped off as I get back in.  I have never liked going barefoot, even as a kid.



That is a great habit for every diabetic, I just can't do it!  Wearing shoes at home prevents a lot of bumps, scrapes and scratches!

My Doctor harps at me to wear shoes all the time, he says wear them or some day you may not need them!  

The guy has a great bedside manner!


----------



## Dawgluver

Not sure about great bedside manner, AB, gah!

I bought 2 flats of plants the other day from the local greenhouse, as opposed to my usual 8-12 flats.  I'm quite proud of myself!  Just finished planting up a few whiskey barrels with hibiscus that I grow in big pots year 'round, along with dug-up Creeping Jenny that self-seeded, and some other stuff.  That used up one flat.  Now I just have tomatoes, peppers, and seeds to go.  Over the years, I've put in so many perennials and shrubs that it would be rare to find a square inch in which to plant something new.


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> That is a great habit for every diabetic, I just can't do it!  Wearing shoes at home prevents a lot of bumps, scrapes and scratches!
> 
> My Doctor harps at me to wear shoes all the time, he says wear them or some day you may not need them!
> 
> The guy has a great bedside manner!



My husband is the same way.  He has what he calls "tenner slippers."  He cuts the tongue out of his old Nikes and removes the laces.  Then he can just slip them off and on.  

My dog is 13 years old and is not always good at telling us he has to go out, especially at night.  Several times I have been very happy that I always have shoes on in the house!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure about great bedside manner, AB, gah!



I like him, no pussyfooting around! 

He always tells me what I should do or have done and then he adds "of course you have the right to refuse treatment" and I usually do! 

We get along just fine!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I like him, no pussyfooting around!
> 
> He always tells me what I should do or have done and then he adds "of course you have the right to refuse treatment" and I usually do!
> 
> We get along just fine!




Heh.  No "footing" around either!


----------



## pacanis

I am sitting here wondering if the recent myriad of snipey posts has something to do with the lack of stimulating cooking discussion threads... or even the lighthearted posts of everyday occurrences. Far too many doom and gloom posts here lately, IMO.
This has to be an all time low for post counts/day. 
And before anyone can say it, I will, the weather had broken and everybody is outside now, lol. Yeah, nobody turns a computer on in Spring.
Oh, and I'm watching TV, too.


----------



## pacanis

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Andy M.* 

 
_Just put some baby backs onthe Weber to smoke for dinner. First smoke of the season._

Pics...  
__________________


or not


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Andy M.*
> 
> 
> _Just put some baby backs onthe Weber to smoke for dinner. First smoke of the season._
> 
> Pics...
> __________________
> 
> 
> or not




Sorry, not this time.


----------



## Andy M.

I had to carve up a whole leg of lamb for shish kebab for tomorrow night's dinner.  It's been a lot of years since I've done this so it took a long time to do it carefully so I had big pieces to cut into cubes.  There is a fair amount of trimming of silverskin and extra fat.  I decided to do it this way because the boneless legs are pretty badly hacked up so it's not possible to get as much whole muscle to cube for kebabs.

I started with about a 12 Lb leg and ended up with 5.25 LB of kebabs, 1.6 Lb of other pieces of good lamb for stew, shepherds pie, etc.  The rest was a big leg bone and trimmings.

Now it's cubed and in the fridge with pieces of onion and garlic getting delicious.


----------



## cara

LPBeier said:


> Glad to hear you are home, Cara.  How is Frank feeling?



Better every day. The broken ribs and sternum are causing less trouble, even though he caught himself a cold. Coughing and sneezing are still not the best, but the rest is fine. 
Moving around the flat with the crutches is absolutely no problem, only thing is, he is getting bored.
Today his colleague will stop here and bring his laptop, so he has a bit more than just the iPad ;o)


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> They are slipped on as I get out of bed, and slipped off as I get back in.  I have never liked going barefoot, even as a kid.



Me either. When I go out on a gurney, I make sure I am wearing my slippers. I hate those socks they give you in the hospital. As a kid, I once stepped on a hornet's nest in the grass while I was running around barefoot. Lesson learned. Although I don't think there is any hornet's nest in my rug.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here fuming at The Pirate. I take care of my belongings. I have stuff that they no longer even make replacement parts for. 

So I bought a couple of rather large London broil steaks to grind up for hamburger meat. The Pirate who just has to have a hand in everything, wanted to do it for me. So I got out the grinder for my KA. Now when I bought that it only cost me $25.00. And my KA stand mixer cost me $60.00. Today, that food grinder costs $159.00 at Amazon. The Pirate had managed to lose the side nut along with the blade cutter. Fortunately I managed to find them down the drain sitting on top of the disposal blade. I still can't find the side nut. 

Of course I will order another one and after it arrives the lost one will show up.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to head to the grocery store. We need eggs. I also want to get some stuff for Shreddy. I know he likes canned salmon and I want to find out if he likes sardines. He is bored to tears of most cat food. Gotta make his last days as nice as possible.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> I'm about to head to the grocery store. We need eggs. I also want to get some stuff for Shreddy. I know he likes canned salmon and I want to find out if he likes sardines. He is bored to tears of most cat food. Gotta make his last days as nice as possible.



*More Karma for you!*

When one of my Dobies was dying from a heart problem caused by Lyme disease he didn't want to eat. I ground up lamb (his favorite) and fed it to him spoonful by spoonful, crying all the while.

It's the most heartbreaking thing to lose a pet (or a horse or anything you've cared for and loved.)


----------



## taxlady

Cave, thank you so much for the suggestion of making it easier for Shreddy to get into his hammock. He is using the step and easily getting onto the little table/cart and into his hammock.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Cave, thank you so much for the suggestion of making it easier for Shreddy to get into his hammock. He is using the step and easily getting onto the little table/cart and into his hammock.



Sweet cakes! What a love.


----------



## CarolPa

pacanis said:


> I am sitting here wondering if the recent myriad of snipey posts has something to do with the lack of stimulating cooking discussion threads... or even the lighthearted posts of everyday occurrences. Far too many doom and gloom posts here lately, IMO.
> This has to be an all time low for post counts/day.
> And before anyone can say it, I will, the weather had broken and everybody is outside now, lol. Yeah, nobody turns a computer on in Spring.
> Oh, and I'm watching TV, too.




I'm still here Pac.  I have to stay inside because my lilac bushes are blooming.  They kill me!  I didn't know that until we planted them.  Part of the reason there's fewer posts could be because if the error message I was getting all morning.  Couldn't bring up any posts.  It said that DC knew about it and was working on it.  Was anyone else getting it?  Was it me?  Or DC?


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I'm still here Pac.  I have to stay inside because my lilac bushes are blooming.  They kill me!  I didn't know that until we planted them.  Part of the reason there's fewer posts could be because if the error message I was getting all morning.  Couldn't bring up any posts.  It said that DC knew about it and was working on it.  Was anyone else getting it?  Was it me?  Or DC?




Yes, I had trouble getting on yesterday as well.  Kept getting an "oops" message, tried both iPads and the phone, as well as going to the regular site.  Looks like everything is up and running fine today.  Friends also had problems with Facebook yesterday.  Must have been something in the water.

Just checked the oh so prolific apple tree blossoms, there's a lot of bee activity.  I'm planting my peppers and tomatoes along with my cuke and bean seeds.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> I'm still here Pac.  I have to stay inside because my lilac bushes are blooming.  They kill me!  I didn't know that until we planted them.  Part of the reason there's fewer posts could be because if the error message I was getting all morning.  Couldn't bring up any posts.  It said that DC knew about it and was working on it.  Was anyone else getting it?  Was it me?  Or DC?


Yup, I got the database error message too. I got it a few days ago as well.


----------



## Katie H

Yep, I received the data base error message today, too.  Seems okay now.

We've been invited to Glenn's son's home tomorrow for a cookout and Mother's Day get together.  I always hate going some place empty-handed so I just finished making a boatload of oatmeal cookies.  They turned out perfectly and are crammed with nuts and jumbo chocolate chips.

After I finished the cookies I made a raspberry pie just like my grandmother used to make.  Can't wait for dessert tomorrow or the next day I suppose since we'll be eating out tomorrow.

I've been up on my feet almost all of today and probably should kick back and give my new knee a rest but I really have the urge to pot up some coleus that I wintered over in an indoor greenhouse in the studio.  It's so beautiful out I hate to waste it.


----------



## pacanis

CarolPa said:


> I'm still here Pac. I have to stay inside because my lilac bushes are blooming. They kill me! I didn't know that until we planted them. Part of the reason there's fewer posts could be because if the error message I was getting all morning. Couldn't bring up any posts. It said that DC knew about it and was working on it. Was anyone else getting it? Was it me? Or DC?


 
I don't think my lilacs are going to do much this year. That drop into the teens right after they budded didn't help.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey taxy, what a co-inkydink, I'm headed to the grocery store too. Maybe I'll see you there.  Nah, probably not. Boy, do I NEED to shop. I have a French-door style fridge. I use the right side for the regular, have-to-have-on-hand things like pickles, mayo, butter, juice and milk...stuff like that. My fresh food for the week is on the left and in the drawers. Well...I can see the entire back wall on the left side and the bottom of the drawers.  Not sure what that bill will look like when I'm done...

I figured I'd skim the threads here for five minutes before I left. Took me only four before I started to compose this. You're right pac, not a whole lot of traffic here lately. Can't blame it on the log in/error code issue earlier (yup, I got it too shortly after midnight) since that doesn't happen for long. But this post decline thing has been a while. Time to start some sort of cooking competition to get our creative juices flowing?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm resting after spending six hours at the farmer's market this morning and early afternoon, staffing the Master Gardeners' table. I visited the farm stand and bought some fresh veggies, including asparagus and strawberries and their peak of beautiful flavor, and a baguette from the local bakery. There was an arts festival going on as well, so we got lots of additional traffic from that. Now we have thunderstorms rolling in and I'm reconsidering my plans to grill dinner tonight.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I figured I'd skim the threads here for five minutes before I left. Took me only four before I started to compose this. You're right pac, not a whole lot of traffic here lately. Can't blame it on the log in/error code issue earlier (yup, I got it too shortly after midnight) since that doesn't happen for long. But this post decline thing has been a while. Time to start some sort of cooking competition to get our creative juices flowing?


 
Yeah, you can leave the forum for several hours and only have 4-5 threads to catch up on, yet there are twenty members logged in 
I remember when you would have to go a second New Posts page to catch up on everything. Those days are gone, but 4-5 threads is pretty slow indeed.


----------



## Alix

Guess I'm one of the guilty ones. I haven't been around much lately and when I have been I just poked in and then ran off without posting. I was feeling impatient with some of the stuff I was reading and figured I'd best absent myself. Thumper has good advice. 

I've been unwell the last week or so and food has held little appeal. I'm hopeful that I'm now on the mend but lordy I've been poked and prodded and have more to come before they figure me out.  I'll try to remember to post when I get in here and maybe even try to be witty once in a while. 

Happy early Mom's day to all for tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Oh, I hope you feel better soon Alix and that they "figure you out".


----------



## LPBeier

Like I mentioned in the MIA thread, I more often than not appear on when I am in fact not.  It's not a matter of lurking, but more often I am logged on with one of my three devices and forget to close it. Too much technology.

Also, I think I have been wound up about my own stuff (health, vow renewal, etc.) that I don't post in response to others and for that I apologize.  I am very interested in what you have to say and I should respond.

Anyway, for today I am laying low.  TB came home from his last shift of the week last night running a high fever, stuffed up and coughing.  Yet another bug that I could catch if I am not careful, so am keeping up with iron, vitamin C and all other things that help.  TB is sleeping and I hope for his sake he continues to do so and gets better.  I hate to see him feeling rotten.  I am making some chicken soup for him.


----------



## LPBeier

I again missed out on replying to someone!

Alix, my dear Canadian sister, I hope they find out what is wrong soon and you feel better. Here's a baker's dozen of hugs!  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Alix}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## DaveSoMD

I'm trying out the new DC app on my new phone...WAY COOL!!!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

I agree with pac that there has been less overall activity for some time now.  Also less of that activity is food and cooking related stuff and more off topic.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> I don't think my lilacs are going to do much this year. That drop into the teens right after they budded didn't help.




This winter was really hard on my climbing roses and hydrangias.  My beautyberry and weigielias don't look good either.  I'll wait a couple weeks to see if any green appears, otherwise I guess it's time to whack 'em.  Thankfully there's some new growth appearing at the bottoms of the plants.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished watching Locusts. What a disturbing, dark movie. I hadn't realized Paul Rudd was in it the first time I saw it, which was probably before Paul Rudd started making all those movies.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> This winter was really hard on my climbing roses and hydrangias.  My beautyberry and weigielias don't look good either.  I'll wait a couple weeks to see if any green appears, otherwise I guess it's time to whack 'em.  Thankfully there's some new growth appearing at the bottoms of the plants.




I need someone to tell me how to care for hydrangeas.  The first one died, and I'm not too sure if this second one is alive or not.  I heard something about not breaking off the dead branches?


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I need someone to tell me how to care for hydrangeas.  The first one died, and I'm not too sure if this second one is alive or not.  I heard something about not breaking off the dead branches?




It depends.  The older varieties, like Annabelle, can take being pruned to the ground in the fall.  The newer varieties aren't supposed to be pruned.  What do you have, Carol?


----------



## pacanis

I just finished rubbing and wrapping some babybacks. I'm thinking a little WSM action tomorrow. I even picked up some jalapenos and little smokies. Maybe I'll get a chub of Smith's Bologna tomorrow, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our new Import Market opened this past week, Shrek and I went in a couple of times today.  So many people, so we didn't do any serious looking.  We'll go back when it calms down.  Picked up nori and rice crackers, scone mixes that Shrek can make, odds and ends of jams, marmalades and preserves.  Double Devon Cream, Vegemite...that's just what we found on the quick spin around.


----------



## pacanis

Watching BBQ Pitmasters now. They're doing a whole prime rib. Interesting.


----------



## Dawgluver

There's a fine line between dark, and really dark.  I went out and pulled up all the solar lights that need their batteries replaced.  I think.  Hard to see.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm considering going to bed early. As in pretty soon. I know, me who stays up to wake the birdies! Didn't sleep good last night because a leg cramp here and a charlie horse there kept waking me. Ugh! The grocery store didn't have any near-ripe bananas either. Hoping for a better night tonight.






Alix said:


> ...I've been unwell the last week or so and food has held little appeal. I'm hopeful that I'm now on the mend but lordy I've been poked and prodded and have more to come before they figure me out.  ...


Alix, I hope all the poking and prodding makes you feel good again. Your family should wait on you hand and foot tomorrow - Happy Mother's Day to you too.


----------



## Mad Cook

Hard on the heels of getting over my injuries from the fall that I had when Horse knocked me over (not his fault) I've had another fall. Turned my ankle on a bit of uneven ground and rather than saving myself as I could have a few years ago I measured my length and bashed myself on the nose and chin. I've been thinking for a while that I needed something in the strength and suppleness line and had a go at pilates and thought about yoga and the Fitness League (formerly Women's League of Health and Beauty) all of which I decided were a no go for me.  In addition, it's taking me a lot of effort (PHYSICAL effort - stop laughing at the back!) to get out of bed in the morning.

I have never been a threat to Jane Fonda and was better at skiving off sports than playing them at school. However, in the 1980s I used to go to a Callanetics class and loved it but the girl running it fell ill and gave up and I couldn't find another convenient class. It's very gentle exercise based on stretching and strengthening - very relaxing and very effective - it did what it said on the tin.

Serendipitously I came across a DVD of "Beginning Callanetics" on Amazon last week. Ordered it and it came on Friday. Whoopee! It's a 30 minute "work out" but the DVD runs for nearly an hour so plenty of how to do it properly if you have joint or back probs. 

I started it today. Just concentrating on the first three upper body exercises today. It won't shift any weight and it's harder work than when I did it in my 30s, due to stiffness, etc., but do-able and relaxing. I really think I'm going to enjoy it.


----------



## Addie

My goodness. Have you got accident insurance? 

I am sitting here at this stupid computer when I should be cleaning and scrubbing out my three waste baskets. I also need to vacuum my main room and wash the kitchen floor. I was hoping The Pirate would show up last night and I could lay some Mother's Guilt on him so he would at least do the baskets for me. Hmmm. Some Mother's Day. 

Tomorrow night I am going to get my hair cut. Compliments of my daughter. My Mother's Day present. She has been on her chemo for the past week and I won't be surprised if she decides she can't go. It takes her at least a week to feel better after her week of chemo. 

Well, Happy Mother's Day Ladies. Even for those who were never blessed (or cursed) with children. You probably made a deep impression on some child that will make a difference in their life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> Hard on the heels of getting over my injuries from the fall that I had when Horse knocked me over (not his fault) I've had another fall. Turned my ankle on a bit of uneven ground and rather than saving myself as I could have a few years ago I measured my length and bashed myself on the nose and chin.



May I suggest a read through this: CDC - Falls Compendium FaME - Older Adult Falls - Home and Recreational Safety - Injury Center

If you are going to fall, getting back up is the main thing.  Sorry you had falls and got hurt.  I have the tendency to trip over Handicap Ramps or sliding down them and falling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to get that first cup of coffee in so I can go do laundry.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to get that first cup of coffee in so I can go do laundry.


Thanks for the reminder. I know, it sounds stupid that I would need a reminder about first cup of the morning coffee. I take a pill for osteoporosis on Sunday mornings. I'm not allowed to have anything before or for half an hour after I take the pill. I have to put coffee out of my mind after the danged pill, so once in a while, the half hour is up and I don't remember I can have the coffee. It's hard not to be a bit stupid before that first cup.


----------



## pacanis

I just got back from the grocery store. 
I'm going to sit here for a while, then take out the bacon and cream cheese and prepare my ABTs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the reminder. I know, it sounds stupid that I would need a reminder about first cup of the morning coffee. I take a pill for osteoporosis on Sunday mornings. I'm not allowed to have anything before or for half an hour after I take the pill. I have to put coffee out of my mind after the danged pill, so once in a while, the half hour is up and I don't remember I can have the coffee. It's hard not to be a bit stupid before that first cup.



Understood...fasting blood work means I am on the road with no coffee, good thing there is a coffee shop in the hospital.

Shrek needed coffee to make coffee this morning...rough start.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just got back from the grocery store.
> I'm going to sit here for a while, then take out the bacon and cream cheese and prepare my ABTs.



I just got my country style pork ribs in the crockpot with onions and a nice sauce for pulled pork later.

Lordy, Lordy...it's snowing, about 1 inch so far!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got my country style pork ribs in the crockpot with onions and a nice sauce for pulled pork later.
> 
> Lordy, Lordy...it's snowing, about 1 inch so far!


 But, I'll bet you are pleased. Good thing you weren't planning on grilling those ribs.


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got my country style pork ribs in the crockpot with onions and a nice sauce for pulled pork later.
> 
> Lordy, Lordy...it's snowing, about 1 inch so far!


 
Are you kidding? You're getting snow right now?!

I've got the ABTs done and in the fridge and a chuck roast poked with garlic slivers and seasoned with Italian herbs wrapped up and as Emeril would say, getting happy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, snow!!!!  Love it!

I hear Denver got 8 inches of snow.


----------



## pacanis

Geez. Maybe I should go outside and mow the lawn again if I am going to get another cold blast.
I better check the weather.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> It depends.  The older varieties, like Annabelle, can take being pruned to the ground in the fall.  The newer varieties aren't supposed to be pruned.  What do you have, Carol?




I don't know what it is.  The first one I had for a few years and it never bloomed.  Finally, it died.  Now I have another one that my son bought me 2 years ago for Mother's Day.  Last year it got one flower on it.  So far this year I seem to see a couple green leaves on it and all the dead sticks.  I guess I'm supposed to pull them off now?


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I don't know what it is.  The first one I had for a few years and it never bloomed.  Finally, it died.  Now I have another one that my son bought me 2 years ago for Mother's Day.  Last year it got one flower on it.  So far this year I seem to see a couple green leaves on it and all the dead sticks.  I guess I'm supposed to pull them off now?




Yes, probably safe to do that now.  Some bloom on the previous year's wood, but you would probably have seen leaf buds by now.  Our winter was hard on mine, I'm going to wait for a bit to prune as some of the branches don't snap off easily and may still produce.

It's getting really cloudy, hoping it will rain, otherwise I need to water the vegetables and seeds I planted yesterday.


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> I don't know what it is.  The first one I had for a few years and *it* never bloomed.  Finally,* it* died.  Now I have another one that my son bought me 2 years ago for Mother's Day.  Last year _it_ got one flower on *it*.  So far this year I seem to see a couple green leaves on *it* and all the dead sticks.  I guess I'm supposed to pull them off now?



Curious as to what plant Dawgluver and CarolPA are talking about. I don't know what 'it' is.   Can you save me the trouble of going back through all the posts on this thread?


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I don't know what it is.  The first one I had for a few years and it never bloomed.  Finally, it died.  Now I have another one that my son bought me 2 years ago for Mother's Day.  Last year it got one flower on it.  So far this year I seem to see a couple green leaves on it and all the dead sticks.  I guess I'm supposed to pull them off now?


I suggest you get some pruning shears and cut off the dead branches, and also any that are crossing each other. Cut them as far down to the ground as you can. Pulling can damage the plant.


----------



## Dawgluver

cave76 said:


> Curious as to what plant Dawgluver and CarolPA are talking about. I don't know what 'it' is.   Can you save me the trouble of going back through all the posts on this thread?




Hydrangeas.  I have 4, my current fave is Endless Summer.  I also have a monstrosity that was supposed to be Annabelle, but it's something else, and has totally taken over its allotted corner.  We hack it to the ground and it keeps coming back.


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Curious as to what plant Dawgluver and CarolPA are talking about. I don't know what 'it' is.   Can you save me the trouble of going back through all the posts on this thread?


The quick way to find it is by clicking the little box, in the quote, with a chevron/arrow next to the person's name. That will take you back to the original post. I had to do that twice in this case, to get back to where the hydrangeas are mentioned.


----------



## Dawgluver

I found a use for my beautifully overabundant chives!  I thought, pesto!  And found a recipe for it using just chives, almonds, parm, garlic, and olive oil.


----------



## pacanis

Nice tip, Taxy!

I just finished making some creamy cole slaw. I added a little horseradish for a little bite.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Just finished vacuuming, and I'm grabbing a quick bite to eat. After I eat, I'll finish straightening the kitchen and guest washroom on the main floor. My in laws are coming for a quiet Mother's Day dinner, and hubby is doing all the cooking!


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> The quick way to find it is by clicking the little box, in the quote, with a chevron/arrow next to the person's name. That will take you back to the original post. I had to do that twice in this case, to get back to where the hydrangeas are mentioned.



That sounded like a really neat hint---- and one I didn't know about.

But  it didn't work for me. I still had to plod through a lot of posts to find out the origin. What am I missing here?

But I see Pacanis found a way to keep things a mystery.  Pac posted on Post # 21002

*"Nice tip, Taxy!"*

Nothing to say what that tip was and no quote for that little arrow to show up in.  

Oh,  my---- curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> The quick way to find it is by clicking the little box, in the quote, with a chevron/arrow next to the person's name. That will take you back to the original post. I had to do that twice in this case, to get back to where the hydrangeas are mentioned.




*Like**!*


----------



## pacanis

cave76 said:


> That sounded like a really neat hint---- and one I didn't know about.
> 
> But it didn't work for me. I still had to plod through a lot of posts to find out the origin. What am I missing here?
> 
> But I see Pacanis found a way to keep things a mystery.  Pac posted on Post # 21002
> 
> *"Nice tip, Taxy!"*
> 
> Nothing to say what that tip was and no quote for that little arrow to show up in.
> 
> Oh, my---- curiouser and curiouser.


 
That was for those of us paying attention to the conversation


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> That sounded like a really neat hint---- and one I didn't know about.
> 
> But  it didn't work for me. I still had to plod through a lot of posts to find out the origin. What am I missing here?...


Did you click the box? I put a red arrow. Click it once to see the quoted post. That didn't show me the quote I wanted so, I clicked the box in the quoted text of the post the previous click brought me to. Aha! Hyacinthe!


----------



## pacanis

So, I readied the smoker and put the food on. And as I was doing so I saw a rabbit chasing a crow that had landed in the yard. Odd, I thought.
And then I saw the reason. The crow must have invaded the mama rabbit's nest, because it had an extremely small, thin bunny in it's mouth.
I had no idea crows would do that.


----------



## taxlady

I didn't know crows did that either. Doesn't surprise me much. Did mama bunny get back her baby? Was it still alive?


----------



## Addie

pacanis said:


> So, I readied the smoker and put the food on. And as I was doing so I saw a rabbit chasing a crow that had landed in the yard. Odd, I thought.
> And then I saw the reason. The crow must have invaded the mama rabbit's nest, because it had an extremely small, thin bunny in it's mouth.
> I had no idea crows would do that.



Crows are scavengers. They along with buzzards clean up the earth of dead matter. If there is none around, then they hunt for fresh meat.


----------



## Addie

I went to my daughter's home for an Italian dinner. After we had a long talk about her cancer. She informed me that her memory has been affected to the point that she doesn't remember her childhood. And although the tumor is shrinking, there are little tentacles threads of the tumor that have gone crawling throughout her brain. 

I know I have been saying that I always want the full truth. And I sure got it today. Happy Mother's Day. Sure.


----------



## pacanis

taxlady said:


> I didn't know crows did that either. Doesn't surprise me much. Did mama bunny get back her baby? Was it still alive?


 
It was hanging limp in the crow's mouth. It was so small, hamster size, that I'm sure the crow killed it simply picking it from the nest. The crow dropped it when chased, but came back to pick it up after the rabbit ran off. Then it headed into some trees to eat and flew off with the rest. There was another crow in the trees watching.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I went to my daughter's home for an Italian dinner. After we had a long talk about her cancer. She informed me that her memory has been affected to the point that she doesn't remember her childhood. And although the tumor is shrinking, there are little tentacles threads of the tumor that have gone crawling throughout her brain.
> 
> I know I have been saying that I always want the full truth. And I sure got it today. Happy Mother's Day. Sure.



I'm so sorry Addie...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> It was hanging limp in the crow's mouth. It was so small, hamster size, that I'm sure the crow killed it simply picking it from the nest. The crow dropped it when chased, but came back to pick it up after the rabbit ran off. Then it headed into some trees to eat and flew off with the rest. There was another crow in the trees watching.



Aw...baby bunny.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Hydrangeas.  I have 4, my current fave is Endless Summer.  I also have a monstrosity that was supposed to be Annabelle, but it's something else, and has totally taken over its allotted corner.  We hack it to the ground and it keeps coming back.




LOL  Maybe I need to quit being so gentle with mine!  You "hack" and I "pamper!"


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I went to my daughter's home for an Italian dinner. After we had a long talk about her cancer. She informed me that her memory has been affected to the point that she doesn't remember her childhood. And although the tumor is shrinking, there are little tentacles threads of the tumor that have gone crawling throughout her brain.
> 
> I know I have been saying that I always want the full truth. And I sure got it today. Happy Mother's Day. Sure.




It may be hard hearing the full truth, but I think she really needs to tell you this.  It's probably better in the long run to know, and to be able to talk to her about it.  {{{{Hugs}}}}

My step-children's mother died from Hodgkins disease.  When she was sick, she told them not to come to visit her, but to wait until she was better and they could better enjoy their visit.  She never got better.  They were in their early 20s.  I don't know if it was better than they didn't see her sick and their memory of her was of a healthy woman, or if they should have spent some time with her before she passed.  Sometimes I think she knew she was dying and didn't want them to see her like that, but her family has never forgiven the kids for not coming.  It was a decision between them and their mother.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> The quick way to find it is by clicking the little box, in the quote, with a chevron/arrow next to the person's name. That will take you back to the original post. I had to do that twice in this case, to get back to where the hydrangeas are mentioned.



This  is a post about an old post about hydrangeas. lol

I clicked the box. When I clicked on the first reply (after the first mention of Hydrageas) it took me to a page full of replies with the original message at the top of my screen. *Easy peasy AND a good tip, taxy.*  Later replies, depending on who quoted what don't always go back to the OP (about 'it').

Not that clicking on several boxes is that hard but it would be easier and more understandable if the post just referenced  hydrangeas or the original post #.

Now I know a lot about hydrangeas, which I didn't really need to know because I've never planted hydrangeas, but I didn't know I didn't need to know until I knew what 'it' was about!   A single word (hydrangeas) or post # would have made it all clear.

Not that I think this will change the way it's done here. Oh, no. My mama didn't raise any dumb children.


----------



## cave76

pacanis said:


> That was for those of us paying attention to the conversation



 back at ya!

And we DO know that *everyone* here ALWAYS reads ALL the previous posts before commenting, right?


----------



## CarolPa

cave76 said:


> back at ya!
> 
> And we DO know that *everyone* here ALWAYS reads ALL the previous posts before commenting, right?




I was a guilty party in this and I apologize.  It happens to me all the time.  The first post isn't directed toward me and doesn't interest me enough to pay attention.  Then after a few replies, it starts to get interesting and I have to go back and look for the original post and read all the subsequent posts.  

Now I want to go out and look closely at my hydrangea to see what it's doing, but I'm still in my nightie!


----------



## cave76

CarolPa said:


> I was a guilty party in this and I apologize.  It happens to me all the time.  The first post isn't directed toward me and doesn't interest me enough to pay attention.  Then after a few replies, it starts to get interesting and I have to go back and look for the original post and read all the subsequent posts.
> 
> Now I want to go out and look closely at my hydrangea to see what it's doing, but I'm still in my nightie!



No need to apologize-----please! Enjoy your hydrangea. Your plants won't mind if you're in your nightgown!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I was a guilty party in this and I apologize.  It happens to me all the time.  The first post isn't directed toward me and doesn't interest me enough to pay attention.  Then after a few replies, it starts to get interesting and I have to go back and look for the original post and read all the subsequent posts.
> 
> Now I want to go out and look closely at my hydrangea to see what it's doing, but I'm still in my nightie!



Oh go on! Give the neighbors a thrill!


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Oh go on! Give the neighbors a thrill!




Nooo!  I got dressed and went out.  One of the old sticks has a couple green buds coming out. There is a lot of green down at the bottom of the plant, so it's still alive, but I don't know if it will get any actual flowers.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Nooo!  I got dressed and went out.  One of the old sticks has a couple green buds coming out. There is a lot of green down at the bottom of the plant, so it's still alive, but I don't know if it will get any actual flowers.



Like Dawg said, it depends on the variety you have. Some hydrangeas bloom on second-year wood. 

You can cut a single branch and take it to your local Cooperative Extension office. A master gardeners or extension agent can identify it for you and give you a handout on how to take care of it. Or, this might help you identify it: http://www.usna.usda.gov/Gardens/faqs/hydrangeafaq2.html


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cave76 said:


> ...And we DO know that *everyone* here ALWAYS reads ALL the previous posts before commenting, right?


I'm not "everyone", but I'm guilty as charged. In fact, if an older thread resurfaces after I've deleted it from my Subscription list I'll skim through the entire thread from the beginning to refresh my memory. I make an exception to that though if the thread is pages and pages and pages long. After the second or third page most threads go OT anyway. We kinda do that around here...


----------



## Dawgluver

My neighbor has a huge patch of rhubarb.  Since his wife recently left him, I knew he wasn't going to do anything with it, so I asked if I could have some in exchange for some rhubarb jam.  I now have a nice sink-full of rhubarb.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> My neighbor has a huge patch of rhubarb.  Since his wife recently left him, I knew he wasn't going to do anything with it, so I asked if I could have some in exchange for some rhubarb jam.  I now have a nice sink-full of rhubarb.



Try making a rhubarb upside down cake and don't forget the whipped cream!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Try making a rhubarb upside down cake and don't forget the whipped cream!




  And rhubarb crisp!  And rhubarb bars!  I may need to bake for a change!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> And rhubarb crisp!  And rhubarb bars!  I may need to bake for a change!



Definitely, oats and rhubarb are made for each other.

When I was a kid we had a dish of rhubarb sauce at every meal in the spring and rhubarb pie on Sunday.  we also had rhubarb sauce over tapioca pudding! My grandmother called rhubarb "pie timber"!   I guess pie timber is really any fruit that makes up the main filling ingredient in a pie.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Definitely, oats and rhubarb are made for each other.
> 
> When I was a kid we had a dish of rhubarb sauce at every meal in the spring and rhubarb pie on Sunday.  we also had rhubarb sauce over tapioca pudding! My grandmother called rhubarb "pie timber"!   I guess pie timber is really any fruit that makes up the main filling ingredient in a pie.




Hmm, rhubarb and tapioca sounds great!  I grew up with constant rhubarb too, it was always on Grandma's table, she had a big patch of it.  I'm a purist, no strawberries in my rhubarb.  Can't get enough of the stuff!  

An expat friend who lives in Mexico says they can't get rhubarb down there, I told her I'll bring her some jam when we go back.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing a (careful) happy dance!  We saw the doctor today and my iron levels are finally starting to go up!  They are still on the lower side, but getting closer to normal.  I am feeling it too.  It is so nice not to feel like you are carrying 10 ton bricks around with you all the time!

TB didn't fare so well though.  He needs to get his thyroid checked again and it is a bit low so another adjustment in his medication.  He also now has a lung infection and is the one on anti-biotics.  

I am still retaining fluid so she adjusted my medication for that, but all in all was very pleased by my recovery.  I am too!


----------



## Addie

My daughter and I went to get out haircut today. Next to the hair salon is a massage parlor. They have been given notice by the Revere Police Department that the City Council has revoked their license and they have 30 days to vacate the premises. Let's just say they give services that leave you with a happy feeling. 

So I am waiting for my daughter to be finished and I go outside for a cigarette. I am standing there looking at the items in their window display. Facial gel masks, special creams, etc. I start to walk away after I finished my cigarette and the door opens. "Did you want to come in here dear?" "No, no thank you. Just looking at your window display." I should have asked her if she was taking applications. On the line where it would ask, "When were you last employed?" Or, "Do you have any experience in this line of work?" I suppose I should feel flattered that she thought I might be employable in her line of work. As I was walking away, a customer came out the with a smile on his face displaying that happy feeling. 

When I went back into the salon, I told them about her asking me if I want to go in. Let me tell you, we had almost an hour of constant laughter with all of the comebacks we thought of. 

So if I go MIA, you will know I took her up on her offer of employment.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:


> My neighbor has a huge patch of rhubarb.  Since his wife recently left him, I knew he wasn't going to do anything with it, so I asked if I could have some in exchange for some rhubarb jam.  I now have a nice sink-full of rhubarb.




I wish we lived near each other I would give you your very own rhubarb plant.  We have been trying to get rid of some, we just can't eat all that our plants produce.  I've given 1 away but have another to give away. 
Maybe you should ask your neighbor if he would divide his plant.


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> I wish we lived near each other I would give you your very own rhubarb plant.  We have been trying to get rid of some, we just can't eat all that our plants produce.  I've given 1 away but have another to give away.
> Maybe you should ask your neighbor if he would divide his plant.




Thanks Bunny!  I have a big division from their rhubarb plant here, but it didn't get prime real estate, and is much slower to grow than theirs.  Over the years, I've crammed so many perennials and shrubs in around our property, there is no room for anything else.  And our neighbor is such a nice guy that I don't mind helping him out, better than seeing it go to waste!  He was very happy to have it go to use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the season finale of "The Blacklist". Intense.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, don't tell my friend Dellie back home how it ends. They lost their cable service tonight with the storms rolling through NE Ohio.



LPBeier said:


> I am doing a (careful) happy dance!  We saw the doctor today and my iron levels are finally starting to go up!...


Glad to hear you're doing better LP. Now to get TB up to speed...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the season finale of "The Blacklist". Intense.



We watched it as well.  It ended exactly as I guessed from the beginning, but there are still so many plot twists to wait for next season - I love it!


----------



## Addie

Here it is after four in the morning and I am wide awake. Both my hips were really hurting bad today. So I took two Vicodin. The worked like a charm. I usually only take one. But today's pain called for two. So about five hours later I noticed the pain was starting up again. So I took two more. Now I don't know about other folks, but one pill can send me on a cleaning frenzy.  Can you imagine what two has done to me? I have been awake since 10 a.m. yesterday morning. I started to get sleepy a couple of hours ago, but of course as soon as I laid down, I was wide awake. But I have a nice clean kitchen along with the shiny floor. The only thing I didn't get to do that I wanted, was empty the fridge and give it a really good cleaning. Just spill one drop on the glass shelves and it makes the whole machine look like it went through a war. That will be tomorrow's project. Everything out, and all shelves into the sink to be cleaned, dried off and placed back in the fridge. 

The last time I asked for a refill on the Vicodin, the NP asked me if I wanted something stronger. Good grief, NO!! Can you imagine what I could accomplish on a stronger drug? 

Most folks get sleepy when they take a narcotic. Does anyone here have the same reaction I do. Getting full of energy? This drives me crazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

While Vicodin/Lortab does not give me lots of energy, it does keep me awake.  I tend to not take it when I am on my way to bed.  Same with Dilaudid.  Haven't found a narcotic yet that will let me sleep.  Probably why I don't like taking them, aside from other unpleasant side effects.

Huddled up in a blanket, waking up.  Eating cherry scones, Shrek made, and a cup of coffee.

Question: have never had Double Devon Cream before, do you just spread it like butter?  (Oh heavens, I think I just heard my cardiologist have an apoplectic fit!)


----------



## taxlady

Addie, you must be part cat. Cats go energetically "berzerb" when given opiates.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been wasting time, waiting for the clouds to roll in. I have to wash the ceiling in the sunroom before it gets too warm out there. If I wash it on a sunny day all I end up with is streaks on the glass.  Plus, this is a two (or three) day job, what with moving some furniture and reaching up overhead for a few hours. Have to let the old muscles rest between rows.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm making rhubarb jam.  Will try canning it in the Nesco roaster.  I used 2 year expired pectin, hopefully it will set up, otherwise, I'm canning rhubarb sauce...


----------



## pacanis

I've been putzing around outside today. I've got the back brush hogged and the AC units clear of winter debris and turned on. It feels like August today with all this humidity. I think I'll head out back shortly and do some shooting. Conditions should be right to shoot some one-holers with the .22 I built over winter.


----------



## LPBeier

*Addie,* too bad you and I aren't closer, we could keep each other company at night.  My hips and shoulders were really bad yesterday and last night and I couldn't get comfortable.  I can't really take any more pain medication than I am all ready on, so I rely on creams and relaxation techniques.  But when it is really bad none of it helps like last night.

Today I am doing some stuff for our vow renewal ceremony.  You can catch up on that thread if you are interested. 

I am also hoping to bake some gluten free loaves - zucchini, banana and pumpkin.  They are from mixes but you add all the fresh ingredients and are probably better (and easier) than anything I have ever made from scratch!


----------



## Andy M.

Just came in from a baseball fielding session with my grandson.  It has become evident from watching just three of his ballgames that 7-year olds learn to hit a ball more easily than they learn to field a ball.  It's comical to watch them trying to catch a soft ground ball in the infield, and if they do, to remember to throw it to first base.  So I dug out my OLD baseball glove and played catch for a bit.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Just came in from a baseball fielding session with my grandson. It has become evident from watching just three of his ballgames that 7-year olds learn to hit a ball more easily than they learn to field a ball. It's comical to watch them trying to catch a soft ground ball in the infield, and if they do, to remember to throw it to first base. So I dug out my OLD baseball glove and played catch for a bit.


 
Baseball glove?
I've heard of batting gloves...
Maybe an oven mitt?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Baseball glove?
> I've heard of batting gloves...
> Maybe an oven mitt?



You know, baseball gloves.  The Indians misuse them all the time.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just pulled a loaf of white sandwich bread out of the oven; it's cooling on the counter. I need to go out and move the sprinkler to water my new herbs.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> You know, baseball gloves. The Indians misuse them all the time.


 
Uh-Ohh. CG isn't going to like that comment...
And with both of you living in Mass, she's liable to walk over to your house and do something about it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meh pac, Andy speaks the truth. And unlike the fans up here, we fans of OH teams are accustomed to not winning. We've never had the chance to feel like we're entitled to winning championships all the time.


----------



## Addie

I have this wild dream. All in the SAME sports year, one team after another, all four of our professional sports team will win their championship. Along with the Revolutions. (Soccer). 

Hey, everyone has to have a dream!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm up coughing again and nursing two sore knees.  Having a three-hour nap (not intentional) this afternoon didn't help.  I am hoping busying myself with guest lists and menus will tire me out.


----------



## Addie

Okay folks, I know we have been down this road before, but now I am ready to commit. At the end of this month or the very beginning of next I will be ready and able to afford to get me a Roomba vacuum. This is the one I will be getting. 

iRobot: Vacuuming Robots: iRobot Roomba® 630

Do any of you lovely folks have this model and if so, comments, pro and con, please. If I wait for a couple of months I could afford a more expensive one. But more costly is not always better. I don't have a pet other than Teddy who visits me every night. And he doesn't shed. I just need a simple machine that vacuums for me. Do you have to tip or stand up on end the Roomba to empty the bin? I am hoping it slides out. Help!! 

BTW I finally got my tongs that takes just one hand to open and close and I love it. It is a bit heavier than the standard tong, but I can live with that. I feel like I really have a tool in my hand to work with.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Laurie)))

Addie, I have no Roomba advice for you. I have never owned one. I'll make sure CWS sees this post. I know she has one.

And on the subject of CWS. I'm getting ready for her to arrive at my house. We're going to a Danish Club Luncheon. w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, girls!

Addie, I have had a couple Roombas, and also gave a couple to my late mother.  She loved it, I love it.  The dust pan comes out to empty.  It's a stitch to watch Roomba back herself into her charger.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Laurie)))
> 
> Addie, I have no Roomba advice for you. I have never owned one. I'll make sure CWS sees this post. I know she has one.
> 
> And on the subject of CWS. I'm getting ready for her to arrive at my house. We're going to a Danish Club Luncheon. w00t!



Wish I could join you. Are you still making sure everyone pays up?


----------



## Chef Munky

Would a Roomba entertain a Golden Retriever?

Mine wears me out playing ball.He likes to play chase.Catch me if you can.
"Fetch Trub,...FETCH!' Nooooo not thaaaat!!!!!

Great I'd be out of a Roomba

Munky.


----------



## Addie

There are plenty of You Tube videos with pets, including small dogs that like to chase or even ride on it. The Roomba site says that animals and small children may be afraid of it at first, but do adjust after a while.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, we have the same model as you are mentioning except it also does pet hair.  We love it.  I love it because it goes for one hour every afternoon (usually when I nap or am out shopping) and that is enough to keep a clean carpet.  With basically no pets to worry about you can probably get away with programming it to once or twice a week.

As for entertaining a golden retriever, it entertains our cat but scares our mutt.  Violet is basically afraid of her own shadow though.

And yes, watching it find its way home is a hoot!


----------



## LPBeier

I had a bit better sleep last night but still not anywhere close to a solid one.  My legs are still swollen and sore and I don't know why.  I have to phone my orthopedic doctor today as I am supposed to be seeing him in August and haven't gotten the appointment yet (the referral was sent in February).  

Oh, I forgot to tell you all my great big news!  I got a call yesterday from the YMCA.  I had even forgot that I had filled out a survey awhile back that they sent out to all their members.  The woman on the phone thanked me for taking part and said that I won the prize of a one year membership starting June 1st to May of next year.  That is close to $700!  I am so happy!  It is even more incentive to keep going there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...And on the subject of CWS. I'm getting ready for her to arrive at my house. We're going to a Danish Club Luncheon. w00t!


Have fun!


----------



## Andy M.

I was wondering earlier what I might have for lunch.  Rummaging through the freezer for leftovers, I found a container of tomato sauce from another night's dinner.

Having just read about hand made pasta, I decided to make some fettuccine for the pasta.  It came out really good and I'm in the middle of enjoying my lunch.

I even have a little leftover for SO's lunch tomorrow.


----------



## Alix

No more Atkins or South Beach for SO Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

She told me a while back that she was not going to do low carb any more and just eat fewer calories.  She is now eating more salads for lunches and skipping or cutting back on starches at dinner.


----------



## Alix

That's got to make life easier on you in the kitchen. I know low carb works for a lot of people, but I just can't do it.


----------



## Andy M.

I firmly believe you should lose weight by reducing your intake of calories, and burning more calories.  The reverse is why you gain weight.  Makes sense and you don't have to give up an entire food group.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> She told me a while back that she was not going to do low carb any more and just eat fewer calories.  She is now eating more salads for lunches and skipping or cutting back on starches at dinner.



Good for her. She is finding her own way.


----------



## Addie

I have had a very pleasant day. I put on a two hour You Tube of Mozart and listened to it while I do some pokey stuff around the apartment.

I did manage to get the two small rugs in the bathroom washed today. 

I had cut out several of the Cains Mayo coupons. Since those coupons bring the final price down to $.99, I am going to get five jars for the church food bank. I try to spend $10.00 every month. This month they will be getting extra.


----------



## Mad Cook

Need to cut the lawns before the elephants move in. It's needed doing for a fortnight but the weather has been awful. Beautiful sunny day today so I did Horse this morning and came home to attack the grass this afternoon. I got out the mower and extension lead and plugged it all in. Put on my stable boots to protect my toes.....and a thick black cloud appeared and started raining cats and dogs.

_(Sigh)_ Now considering offering safari holidays


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> I firmly believe you should lose weight by reducing your intake of calories, and burning more calories.  The reverse is why you gain weight.  Makes sense and you don't have to give up an entire food group.



I agree. But there is a pesky hormone called leptin that can cause a problem for some people. Unfortunately the 'experts' haven't agreed on if or when it should be treated----- but it certainly can play havoc in some people.

For now---- less calories. And as much exercise as you can do.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm eating a really late lunch. Some Italian potato salad with lots of grilled veggies, sliced poached chicken with Sweet Baby Ray's BBQ sauce, and some warmed-up leftover baked beans. Need to get my paper written for my writing class tonight.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Need to cut the lawns before the elephants move in. It's needed doing for a fortnight but the weather has been awful. Beautiful sunny day today so I did Horse this morning and came home to attack the grass this afternoon. I got out the mower and extension lead and plugged it all in. Put on my stable boots to protect my toes.....and a thick black cloud appeared and started raining cats and dogs.
> 
> _(Sigh)_ Now considering offering safari holidays



I thought I saw a couple of zebras on your property along with the wilder beasts. Looks like they are looking for water.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Good for her. She is finding her own way.




Either that or the fact that I have been preaching to her for a dozen years.


----------



## Addie

The question is "What are you doing?" I am sitting here listening to Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass. Thanks to You Tube. This morning I listened to Mozart and Strauss.


----------



## taxlady

CWS left my place almost an hour ago. We had a great time. After the luncheon we went grocery shopping and bought some slightly unusual stuff. I will have to ask if she ended up with 2 dozen sesame seed bagels, instead of 1 dozen, 'cause I can't find my bag.  Well, at least the store that sells them is less than two blocks from me.

Addie, no, I'm not the treasurer of the Danish Club anymore. It was fun while I did it, but I'm glad to be relieved of that source of stress.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, glad you and CW had fun today. I need to find some "fun". 

I'm resting muscles between jobs. Washed the porch walls down today -  ooo, so clean  . Still need to finish the sunroom roof panels, windows, and sliding door (4, 4 and 1 respectively) before I can move the rest of the furniture back in. But first, fix dinner. Himself is trying to finish up the grass cutting before it gets too dark. They're predicting rain most days for the next week worth of days. Where the heck did I put my old mask and snorkel...


----------



## Alix

Well CG if you find your gear, maybe mine is there too! We used to have two snorkel/mask sets and I can't either one. 

I am pleasantly tired today too. Planted a whole bunch of stuff. If I can figure out how to link my pix I'll post 'em. 

OK, here's a dropbox link. Hope that works. There are more photos, just haven't posted them all yet. 

https://www.dropbox.com/photos


----------



## cave76

Just finished watching the music at the ending credits from Slumdog Millionaire.

Terrific Bollywood dance scene called Jai Ho! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vNk2pG7agYE


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Alix said:


> Well CG if you find your gear, maybe mine is there too! We used to have two snorkel/mask sets and I can't either one....


At first, when I read "gear", I thought you meant my mojo, as in get my rear in gear!  I checked - my mask and snorkel are on the top shelf in the garage. After sitting and eating my body said "enough". I think the sunroom will have to wait till tomorrow.

BTW Alix, the link doesn't let me view your photos. I was able to sign in to my own account. Your pictures weren't there.


----------



## taxlady

I'm listening to Montreal Habs fans honking their horns. The Habs beat the Boston Bruins to win this 2nd series of the Stanley Cup playoffs.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm listening to Montreal Habs fans honking their horns. The Habs beat the Boston Bruins to win this 2nd series of the Stanley Cup playoffs.




Congratulations!  Montreal outplayed Boston.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished breakfast. Had to have some of the hummus and seasoned pita chips I made last night. OMG, they're so good! I had to put them away before I ate them all! I'm adding more pita bread to my grocery list. Time to get ready to go grocery shopping. We're out of coffee and we just can't have that!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Congratulations!  Montreal outplayed Boston.



While I am not a Habs fan, being a Canuck's fan I am even less of a fan of Boston (sorry, Andy - I do love the Red Soxs!).  And I agree that with what I saw of the last two games, Montreal was clearly the stronger team.

Today I am going to the Y to finalize my prize and will hopefully get some pool time in as well.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Congratulations!  Montreal outplayed Boston.


Thank you. So, that's why people here say that Bruins fans are classy.

I didn't watch much of the game.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> My daughter and I went to get out haircut today. Next to the hair salon is a massage parlor. They have been given notice by the Revere Police Department that the City Council has revoked their license and they have 30 days to vacate the premises. Let's just say* they give services that leave you with a happy feeling. *




And what's wrong with feeling happy?????


----------



## CWS4322

Looking for DCers to come for a virtual play date in my kitchen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm letting my brain and my body argue what I should do next. The body wants to rest after two days of hard labor. The brain wants me to finish cleaning the sunroom since I didn't do that yesterday by getting sidetracked with pretty-ing up the porch after washing it. I wonder if I should just lay down and take a nap and let them decide on their own...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Looking for DCers to come for a virtual play date in my kitchen.



Do tell...


----------



## Chef Munky

It's a sad late afternoon here. I lost my favorite uncle today.
If it wasn't for his strength he gave me to pick myself up after my brother's suicide.I don't know how I would have coped without him.
My brother was also named after him. It's a bitter sweet thing I suppose.

He kept in constant contact with me.We spoke often.Laughed a lot.
Here I thought I was the one with a wicked sense of humor.I must have gotten it from him.Intentionally!

While on vacation I spotted something a sweet memory of my childhood with a visit from him and bought it. Had it sent to him before we left on our own way home. He absolutely loved it. Placed it in his special cabinet.
It brought him a smile.

Two days later I received his final letter letting me know he was seriously ill. We had just gotten home.I called and we had a nice talk.
He fought it right up to the minute.
He went peacefully. Surrounded by everyone he loved.

How my Mother is going to take it. I don't know.She is the last surviving member of her family @85. I'm still in shock myself.I didn't mention it to her on Mother's Day.Her and I talked about other things.That's the only gift dementia can give.In the now for a minute. Gone the next.

Munky.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Munky, so sorry and sad for your loss {{{{{{Munky}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

I'm so sorry to read about your loss. (((Hugs Munky)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky, my condolences on your loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Munky. Take care.


----------



## Andy M.

Munky, my sympathies for your loss.


----------



## Somebunny

So sorry for your loss Munky. 
{{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I, too, am sad for you Munky. The warm memories you have of him will get you through the tough days.


----------



## Alix

Munky, I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending you prayers of peace and gentle remembrance my friend.


----------



## Alix

CG, does this link work?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yes Alix! Thank you! Everything looks so spring-y and fresh. Nice deck, too.


----------



## taxlady

I am recuperating from a trip to Costco. I forgot it would be crowded before the long weekend. The parking lot was a zoo. At least they had all the cashes open, so the lines weren't too long. I only got ~$200 worth of stuff, 'cause I don't want to be dragging more stuff up the stairs from the underground parking. I really, really have to make a habit of going more often for smaller loads.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nursing a headache. Maybe I should be nursing a glass of something strong to get rid of the headache.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I am recuperating from a trip to Costco. I forgot it would be crowded before the long weekend. The parking lot was a zoo. At least they had all the cashes open, so the lines weren't too long. I only got ~$200 worth of stuff, 'cause I don't want to be dragging more stuff up the stairs from the underground parking. I really, really have to make a habit of going more often for smaller loads.



Is this your way of practicing Masochistic Self Punishment for something you may have done in a past life? Once I went shopping on a Friday which just happened to be the Memorial Day weekend. They had folks stand outside in the freezing rain waiting for someone to come out and get their cart as they unloaded it. Just after I got there, the whole store filled up to capacity and they had to stop letting in customers. They ran out of carriages and had all 32 cash registers open. Never, ever again. I now go at 7 am even if I have to wait a few minutes until they open the doors. A couple of times I have been the only one in the store along with Spike. 

Spike and I like to watch the new immigrants shop. When they get to the register, they think they can haggle the prices like they do in their own country. Wouldn't that be fun to do when the lines are nice and long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I am recuperating from a trip to Costco. I forgot it would be crowded before the long weekend. The parking lot was a zoo. At least they had all the cashes open, so the lines weren't too long. I only got ~$200 worth of stuff, 'cause I don't want to be dragging more stuff up the stairs from the underground parking. I really, really have to make a habit of going more often for smaller loads.



Okay, I'll be waiting to order my meds on Sunday to pick up on Monday, I forgot it was graduation weekend and Costco will be a real zoo.  Not too excited about riding my bike over the weekend, either.  The traffic is already nuts.


----------



## CarolPa

This is what retirement does to you...I thought it was still April and argued with DH when he told me Memorial Day is coming up.  Time isn't flying, it's soaring!!!

*Alix*, I clicked on your link and thought those pictures were from a magazine!  Lovely!

*Monky*, sorry for your loss. I lost my older sister in March so I am the last living member of my family at 68, and it is a weird feeling.  I keep singing to myself "The Cheese Stands Alone."


----------



## pacanis

I just finshed making a bunch of croutons out of some french bread.
Looks like  was the busy member today, lol


----------



## KiwiBerry

Had bought a bag of Key Limes and had to use them before they went bad.  Found a recipe online for Key Lime Bars.  They were so easy and smell amazing.  We'll have them after dinner, which tonight I'm making Baby Back Pork Ribs with a cole slaw salad.  Very summer-ish.


----------



## Dawgluver

After waiting anxiously for my climbing roses and other shrubs to bud out, I came to the realization that it wasn't going to happen.  They were dry and crunchy.  This winter was hard on a lot of my plants that are usually so reliable.  Thankfully there is some growth coming up from the base of most.

So I hacked off a lot of dead branches from my favorite old reliables.  I'm covered in scratches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Meds picked up, porches swept, will be working on my flat surface problem in the "dining" room once I get some food.  Costco was almost a graveyard today when we got there!  YAY!!!!


----------



## pacanis

I think a couple of my rose bushes look "crunchy", too.
I've been biding my time to get out the spade shovel.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm holding out on the hydrangeas for now, except for the monstrosity from Hades that we hacked to the ground, and it's sprung back and more.  But I think I may have to take the loppers to the others tomorrow.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawg, if those roses that are "sprouting from the ground" are hybrids of any kind or grafted, you may only get flowerrs that look something like wild roses.  I've had this happen with tea roses and others. Any growth from below the graft will not produce the same blooms that you had last year . Good luck I hope your roses survived.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready for bed after watching the Hobbit sequel with TB.  It was okay.

I need to be up early for church so am hoping there is no sleepless night in my very near future.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> After waiting anxiously for my climbing roses and other shrubs to bud out, I came to the realization that it wasn't going to happen.  They were dry and crunchy.  This winter was hard on a lot of my plants that are usually so reliable.  Thankfully there is some growth coming up from the base of most.
> 
> So I hacked off a lot of dead branches from my favorite old reliables.  I'm covered in scratches.




I'm glad you're here to discuss these things.  Two of my rose bushes look totally dead.  We were going to dig them out.  I will have to look closely and see if there's any new growth from the base.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished last night's leftovers for breakfast. One of my better one pot concoctions. And now I'm watching fishing shows  Nothing on TV interests me, so the fishing shows will be nice background I don't have to pay attention to.


----------



## cave76

Somebunny said:


> Dawg, if those roses that are "sprouting from the ground" are hybrids of any kind or grafted, you may only get flowerrs that look something like wild roses.  I've had this happen with tea roses and others. Any growth from below the graft will not produce the same blooms that you had last year . Good luck I hope your roses survived.



*This is a very important point that somebunny brought up.*


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Dawg, if those roses that are "sprouting from the ground" are hybrids of any kind or grafted, you may only get flowerrs that look something like wild roses.  I've had this happen with tea roses and others. Any growth from below the graft will not produce the same blooms that you had last year . Good luck I hope your roses survived.




Thankfully, it's the same type of new growth they get every year, above the graft.  There won't be any flowers though, as all the long canes were winter-killed.


----------



## taxlady

Wild roses are pretty too. They make great rose hips.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Wild roses are pretty too. They make great rose hips.



A rosa is tough, hard to kill and very pretty. Also very thorny. I just helped a friend pick a cultivar of a wild rose that supposedly doesn't have as many thorns.


----------



## taxlady

I'm drinking my first cup of coffee. Today is the day I take my pill for osteoporosis, so I have to wait half an hour after I take it before I can have my coffee. During that half hour I fed Shreddy and went out for a few puffs. Shreddy came outside with me and found some rain water, which he had to drink.

I had a quick look at DC and FB replies and then it was time to make my coffee. Shreddy wanted more food, so I gave him some, since he isn't eating a lot. I went back to the computer and realized I hadn't brought my coffee. I had only made the espresso, I hadn't added the hot water to elongate it or removed the coffee ground holder from the espresso machine. I removed and rinsed the coffee ground holder and moved my cup next to the electric kettle. I changed Shreddy's water because it had bits of food in it.  I went back to the computer and, again, no coffee. Back to the kitchen to elongate the coffee. Added milk to the coffee which emptied the carton, so it had to be rinsed and squashed for recycling. I was afraid I would forget the coffee yet again so I concentrated on remembering it and realized my headache was getting worse, so I grabbed a couple of AC&C. Finally made it back to the chesterfield and computer with the coffee.

I hate trying to do stuff before my first coffee.


----------



## Somebunny

Was your coffee cold by the time you got to drink it?


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Was your coffee cold by the time you got to drink it?


Nope, still hot. It would have been cold if I hadn't elongated it with hot water from the kettle.

Time for my second cup. I'll see how that goes. Shreddy is snoozing, so there might be less distraction.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here waiting to hear from The Pirate. He stormed out of here yesterday in a fit of temper. I didn't buy him cigarettes when I went to the store. How cruel. I ran into Spike and he told me that he had bought a pack for him. Before I could tell The Pirate that he blew up and stormed out. Oh well. If you want to act like a 50+ child, go right ahead. Just happy you took it somewhere else.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Addie))) 

The second cup of coffee made it to the coffee table in one try. Yay! I did get distracted while waiting for the espresso machine to heat up. I loaded the dishwasher, but I didn't forget my coffee.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I am sitting here waiting to hear from The Pirate. He stormed out of here yesterday in a fit of temper. I didn't buy him cigarettes when I went to the store. How cruel. I ran into Spike and he told me that he had bought a pack for him. Before I could tell The Pirate that he blew up and stormed out. Oh well. If you want to act like a 50+ child, go right ahead. Just happy you took it somewhere else.



Addie, I know you use pseudonyms for a good reason----- but can you tell me what relationship Pirate and Spike are to you, if any? There may be a good reason you tolerate intemperate outbursts from them----- maybe they have some serious health issues?

Pardon me for being nosy. I made a mistake one time asking why you tolerated something from your daughter, who turned out to have a serious illness that I had forgotten about, to my dismay.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Addie, I know you use pseudonyms for a good reason----- but can you tell me what relationship Pirate and Spike are to you, if any? There may be a good reason you tolerate intemperate outbursts from them----- maybe they have some serious health issues?
> 
> Pardon me for being nosy. I made a mistake one time asking why you tolerated something from your daughter, who turned out to have a serious illness that I had forgotten about, to my dismay.



Spike and The Pirate are brothers and both are my sons. Spike is the oldest. The Pirate is a recovering drug addict. It wouldn't take much to push him over the edge right back into heroin. If The Pirate wants to have a temper tantrum he can. Who am I to tell him what he should be feeling. He is a grown man now. All I ask is that he leave my home when he chooses to have one. So far he has abided by my wishes. For the most part, he is my housekeeper. He cleaned my kitchen from top to bottom the other night. Cleaned my bathroom yesterday afternoon. But that doesn't mean I have to tolerate his childish temper tantrums. And he knows it. 

I try to not tell anyone how to live their lives. Including my own children.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> Spike and The Pirate are brothers and both are my sons. Spike is the oldest. The Pirate is a recovering drug addict. It wouldn't take much to push him over the edge right back into heroin. If The Pirate wants to have a temper tantrum he can. Who am I to tell him what he should be feeling. He is a grown man now. All I ask is that he leave my home when he chooses to have one. So far he has abided by my wishes. For the most part, he is my housekeeper. He cleaned my kitchen from top to bottom the other night. Cleaned my bathroom yesterday afternoon. But that doesn't mean I have to tolerate his childish temper tantrums. And he knows it.
> 
> I try to not tell anyone how to live their lives. Including my own children.



Thank you for this information. Now I understand.


----------



## Chef Munky

A Mother's job like laundry, is never done.

Rule 1. You wear it.You wash it.
Rule 2. Don't like the service with a smile. Read rule #1 again.

With love.
MOM!!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, I didn't have a sleepless night - in fact I slept so well I missed both alarms and TB trying to wake me for church!  I must have needed it!  I got up around 11 am!  

Tasks for the day are more ceremony stuff and laundry.  Can't wait for tonight's finale of the Amazing Race!


----------



## LPBeier

Yay Connor and Dave won the amazing race!

We are just trying to decide if we go out for a late dinner or have something here.  I am not that hungry, could do with just a milkshake!


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Thank you for this information. Now I understand.



You're welcome. To further explain, Spike has had eight heart attacks. He is a contractor and he could build a house all by himself if need be. There isn't anything he can't fix or do. But because of his heart, I never ask him to fix anything. I tell him what I would like to have. He hears me, and in his own time, when he feels like it, he will take care of it for me. When I moved in, the shower head was way up by the ceiling and had the habit of turning toward the wall when you turned the water on. I mentioned that I would love to have a slide bar for the shower head. I also mentioned that every time I had to step out of the tub, I was so afraid of falling. I really needed a grab bar right there. Within two weeks I had both. 

The Pirate was a carpet installer and floor man for 20 years. His knees were shot from "kicking in" the carpet. The pain became so bad that he started to take heroin to manage the pain. He was self employed and he had no health insurance. Since then, he has kicked it several times, but the edge is always there. I have always expected to get "that phone call" every parent dreads. Today he is very high strung from the drugs. So there are days when you feel like you are walking on egg shells. 

My daughter is my first born. She is the one with brain cancer. She saw her oncologist last week and after two years he has stopped her chemo. The tumor is still there. And will stay there. They will do an MRI every three months and keep and eye on it. If it should start to grow again, she will go back on the chemo. The chances of her survival are only 5%. 

My last child is Poo. He is the brains of the family. He is a physician assistant and lives in Vermont. Any medical questions, we all run to him. He graduated with two masters degrees in science and has been published several times. 

My second daughter was kill in 1997 over the Memorial Day Weekend. That's it. My kids that can and often do drive me crazy.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> You're welcome. To further explain, Spike has had eight heart attacks. He is a contractor and he could build a house all by himself if need be. There isn't anything he can't fix or do. But because of his heart, I never ask him to fix anything. I tell him what I would like to have. He hears me, and in his own time, when he feels like it, he will take care of it for me. When I moved in, the shower head was way up by the ceiling and had the habit of turning toward the wall when you turned the water on. I mentioned that I would love to have a slide bar for the shower head. I also mentioned that every time I had to step out of the tub, I was so afraid of falling. I really needed a grab bar right there. Within two weeks I had both.
> 
> The Pirate was a carpet installer and floor man for 20 years. His knees were shot from "kicking in" the carpet. The pain became so bad that he started to take heroin to manage the pain. He was self employed and he had no health insurance. Since then, he has kicked it several times, but the edge is always there. I have always expected to get "that phone call" every parent dreads. Today he is very high strung from the drugs. So there are days when you feel like you are walking on egg shells.
> 
> My daughter is my first born. She is the one with brain cancer. She saw her oncologist last week and after two years he has stopped her chemo. The tumor is still there. And will stay there. They will do an MRI every three months and keep and eye on it. If it should start to grow again, she will go back on the chemo. The chances of her survival are only 5%.
> 
> My last child is Poo. He is the brains of the family. He is a physician assistant and lives in Vermont. Any medical questions, we all run to him. He graduated with two masters degrees in science and has been published several times.
> 
> My second daughter was kill in 1997 over the Memorial Day Weekend. That's it. My kids that can and often do drive me crazy.



Your family and you have certainly had more than their share of problems! I'm so sorry and I'm honored that you shared with me (and others).


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Your family and you have certainly had more than their share of problems! I'm so sorry and I'm honored that you shared with me (and others).



No matter what, my kids know we are still a family and pull together when it is necessary. And that includes the 17 grand and great grand children. The day I go news about my daughter, I called Spike and he in turn called the other kids. They stayed with me through the second worse day of my life while she was in surgery having most of the cancerous tumor removed. We know that we can turn to each other if need be. Because that is what a family does.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I don't mean to make little of your family, but isn't there a dog in the mix somewhere?


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I don't mean to make little of your family, but isn't there a dog in the mix somewhere?



Oh indeed there is. Teddy Bear. He is a Maltese and keeps us laughing all the time. Tonight The Pirate made a Ragu sauce and angel hair pasta. He put a plate down for Teddy and Teddy very diligently removed all of the mushrooms and put them on the rug. He then proceeded to slurp up the pasta with the sauce. Teddy does not like mushrooms in his pasta. He ate it one strand at a time. All we could think of was Lady and the Tramp. He is very meticulous in his eating habits. You cannot look at him when he is eating. And you have to put his plate in just the right place. Otherwise he will push his plate to where he wishes to dine. 

He hates the rain with a passion. But as his picture showed, loves the snow. The higher the bank of snow, the happier he is. He also has a wardrobe. A Martha Stewart lounging jacket. A Bruins and Red Sox outfit. A heavy McGregor plaid jacket for really cold weather. And his ruferee shirt with a yellow penalty flag in the pocket. Along with many other outfits. A spoiled little pampered brat if ever there was one. 

He is very territorial and if anyone comes near my door, he runs right over and starts to bark. Not a good thing to do in elderly housing. All I have to do is just stand up and he stops. But he ALWAYS has to get that last little bark in. 

He get the ends of the roast beef at the store near where Spike lives. Spike get day old rotisserie chicken. Nothing is too good for Teddy! 

He is Spike's dog, but he brings him here every night so I can get my "Teddy Fix." He makes my day.

Everyone within the five blocks of where he lives, everyone always has a treat for him. When my next door neighbor goes to the bank, she grabs a handful of small milk bones for him.  Her and I do not get along too well, but Teddy is another story.


----------



## Cheryl J

I enjoyed the Teddy Tales, Addie. 


I have entirely too many projects going on.    Over the past week I decided to merge the guest room (which only gets used maybe once a year) and the home office into one room.  That left me with an extra bedroom, and I'm turning that into a playroom for my 4 little grandsons.  It's been lots of fun so far.  I had a perfectly good wall unit in the garage that my daughter helped me bring in, it's perfect for their toys and books. I ordered a rug from Target that has race tracks and streets printed on it, the boys will love driving their little cars on it.  

Looking for some fun wall art and a few odds and ends, and it will be done! So that, transplanting houseplants, and a million other things have been keeping me busy.


----------



## Andy M.

I dug through the pile of crap on my workbench and found the Lansky System stuff to sharpen my kitchen knives.   I sharpened three of them (the three smallest ones) this afternoon.  Six to go.  One I sharpened was a serrated edge knife.  Lansky has a special stone for serrated.  The bigger ones will take longer.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> I dug through the pile of crap on my workbench and found the Lansky System stuff to sharpen my kitchen knives.   I sharpened three of them (the three smallest ones) this afternoon.  Six to go.  One I sharpened was a serrated edge knife.  Lansky has a special stone for serrated.  The bigger ones will take longer.



Those sound great----(had to look them up). I like to keep my knives sharp and have one thingy that I  use that does a pretty good job. It's a Warthog and looks like this:







I know that a chef would shudder but as a cook ...... how does the Lansky compare to the Warthog?


----------



## Andy M.

cave76 said:


> ...how does the Lansky compare to the Warthog?




They both look like they do the same thing.  The primary difference is that the Lansky is not a big set up like yours.  It's parts that come in a little blue box that can be easily put away.

If it works for you, that's what counts.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> They both look like they do the same thing.  The primary difference is that the Lansky is not a big set up like yours.  It's parts that come in a little blue box that can be easily put away.
> 
> If it works for you, that's what counts.



O.K.---- thanks for your reply.  I guess I'll save the money but I just LOVE toys with a lot of parts.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I went to the farmers market looking for asparagus and flowering plants.  

No local asparagus this week!  

I did manage to find four nice traditional mixed pots. 

I made my rounds of the cemeteries to drop them off for Memorial Day.

My Grandmother always used to take armloads of lilacs, funny the things that stick in your mind.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I enjoyed the Teddy Tales, Addie.
> 
> 
> I have entirely too many projects going on.    Over the past week I decided to merge the guest room (which only gets used maybe once a year) and the home office into one room.  That left me with an extra bedroom, and I'm turning that into a playroom for my 4 little grandsons.  It's been lots of fun so far.  I had a perfectly good wall unit in the garage that my daughter helped me bring in, it's perfect for their toys and books. I ordered a rug from Target that has race tracks and streets printed on it, the boys will love driving their little cars on it.
> 
> Looking for some fun wall art and a few odds and ends, and it will be done! So that, transplanting houseplants, and a million other things have been keeping me busy.



Thank you.

Just a quick work of caution. Please make sure that wall unit is securely attached to a stud or two in the wall. Little people just love to climb. They can get into more trouble than you ever thought of.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Just a quick work of caution. Please make sure that wall unit is securely attached to a stud or two in the wall. Little people just love to climb. They can get into more trouble than you ever thought of.



Excellent advice!

Home Depot carries some handy little straps called Quakehold Furniture Straps that attach to the wall and to the bookcase or entertainment center, to keep it from toppling over.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Excellent advice!
> 
> Home Depot carries some handy little straps called Quakehold Furniture Straps that attach to the wall and to the bookcase or entertainment center, to keep it from toppling over.



Thank you AB. I knew there was a name for them, but I was having a senior moment.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm making and canning another batch of rhubarb jam, hopefully this time it will set up.  The last batch was more like rhubarb sauce, I think I added too much water.  It's still tasty.  This time I added a bit of orange juice and no water, and no pectin.  And I'm gonna cook the crap out of it.


----------



## LPBeier

I've had a bit of an up and down day.

I was up and out early, having to drop off the last crocheted squares for an afghan that a friend and I are making for a young woman getting married.  We each did half the squares, then she is putting the rows together and I will do the edging.

While there I found out their daughter gave birth to her first last night at 5:20 pm - exactly on her due date (one day after her own birthday).  This is like another grandchild for me as she and her sister and brother have been in my life for most of theirs.  I will once again be Granny Laurie (her sister's boy calls me that as do a few other of my youth groups' kids) and couldn't be happier.

Violet cost me $400 at the vet today (see the Pets thread) and though I would never worry about the cost of making her better, we still don't have any answers yet.  Do you know they charged $45 for urine analysis and another $15 for urine handling?  Excuse me?  I am the one that "handled" it trying to grab the sample.  They just used gloves to put it into a plastic bag.

Tonight I am continuing to work on the invites and announcements for our ceremony.  I am thinking making them by hand was not such a great idea. Even though there aren't that many, it is a lot of work.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> I'm making and canning another batch of rhubarb jam, hopefully this time it will set up.  The last batch was more like rhubarb sauce, I think I added too much water.  It's still tasty.  This time I added a bit of orange juice and no water, and no pectin.  And I'm gonna cook the crap out of it.



Dawg, I love rhubarb jam.  We have a young couple that gives us some rhubarb every year.  I make loaves and jam out of it and give some back to them.  A win-win situation! I actually like rhubarb sauce warm on ice cream!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Dawg, I love rhubarb jam.  We have a young couple that gives us some rhubarb every year.  I make loaves and jam out of it and give some back to them.  A win-win situation! I actually like rhubarb sauce warm on ice cream!




Thanks LP!  

I have a feeling that my neighbor's rhubarb is really "juicey".  I cooked the crap out of it, but it's still not as thick as that I've made in the past.  Oh well, my friends who don't have access to rhubarb will love it!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks LP!
> 
> I have a feeling that my neighbor's rhubarb is really "juicey".  I cooked the crap out of it, but it's still not as thick as that I've made in the past.  Oh well, my friends who don't have access to rhubarb will love it!


You could try with no water. Let it sit with the sugar for a while. That should draw out some of the juice.


----------



## Dawgluver

I didn't use any water, the rhubarb was dry except for 1/4 cup of orange juice.  I don't get it, I've made rhubarb for years, and never had it been this juicy!  It is pretty good right now, kind of like rhubarb butter...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Picked some rhubarb and green onions from our garden this morning. Got them all cleaned and in the ref.. With the rhubarb I am going to make the Sour Cream Rhubarb Cake that is in this months Penzey's catalog. And the green onions, I can't wait until supper to eat them.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I didn't use any water, the rhubarb was dry except for 1/4 cup of orange juice.  I don't get it, I've made rhubarb for years, and never had it been this juicy!  It is pretty good right now, kind of like rhubarb butter...


So, you left out the water this go.

You could do what Danes do; make a rhubarb "pudding". It's usually thickened with potato starch. It's served cold with cream.


----------



## CatPat

I was buzzing the neighbor's chihuahuas with my remote controlled helicopter. HA!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I was buzzing the neighbor's chihuahuas with my remote controlled helicopter. HA!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



The yapping must have been horrendous!


----------



## CatPat

HA! Yes, but they need the exercise! They're fat! Their owners loved it so I showed them how to fly it.

Is that your dog? He or she is so very cute!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The yapping must have been horrendous!




Patron!  How are you, haven't seen you for so long!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> HA! Yes, but they need the exercise! They're fat! Their owners loved it so I showed them how to fly it.
> 
> Is that your dog? He or she is so very cute!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



That is Patron, the old boss's dog...I miss him!  



Dawgluver said:


> Patron!  How are you, haven't seen you for so long!



I haven't seen him, either...I was just imagining the sound a few of him would make barking at flying objects.


----------



## CatPat

He is adorable! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> He is adorable!
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Yes, he is adorable and a brat and spoiled and if I didn't know him I wouldn't like him so much.  But, since he's one of my babies, he is allowed to be a brat!


----------



## CatPat

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, he is adorable and a brat and spoiled and if I didn't know him I wouldn't like him so much.  But, since he's one of my babies, he is allowed to be a brat!



Well, you like me and I am a brat, yes? 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Well, you like me and I am a brat, yes?
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



Absolutely!  You are one of my brats...


----------



## CatPat

Ha! I like that!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Look what I found under a tree in the front yard today! A robin's eggshell! There are babies!







With love,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M.

The knife sharpening saga continues.  I have now sharpened both chefs knives, a utility knife, a serrated "tomato" knife and two paring knives.  

I'm left with boning, bread and carving knives.  I have to figure out what to do with two scissors.   Then I have to decide if I have the desire to sharpen all my backup knives.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from our walk.  Forgot to put on the Absorbine Jr., dang, the gnats were bad!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> The knife sharpening saga continues.  I have now sharpened both chefs knives, a utility knife, a serrated "tomato" knife and two paring knives.
> 
> I'm left with boning, bread and carving knives.  I have to figure out what to do with two scissors.   Then I have to decide if I have the desire to sharpen all my backup knives.



Kinda living on the edge, are you?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kinda living on the edge, are you?



Let me tell you, it's not comfortable at all.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Let me tell you, it's not comfortable at all.



Just remember, no sliding!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so tired this evening - just doing my best to stay awake until at least 9:30. Think I'll look through Netflix in a few and see what I can find to fall asleep to halfway through.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> Look what I found under a tree in the front yard today! A robin's eggshell! There are babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With love,
> ~Cat



That is a perfect picture!  Love the blue!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to rip a couple of CD's to the laptop.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1
Beautiful pic, Cat!


----------



## taxlady

I'm checking the sky for clouds. We have too many. I want to see the new Camelopardalid Meteor Shower. It should put on a show tonight, or, it might not happen.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/new-meteor-shower-the-camelopardalids-expected-tonight-1.2650775http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2014/04/24/359845/glowindark-roads-tested-in-dutch-town/


----------



## LPBeier

I'm watching the neighbours move out and counting the hours/minutes until TB comes home as he will be on holidays for a week! 

I am also consoling a much healthier Violet who is trying to milk all the attention out of being sick for the last few days.  But she knows she can get away with it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the reminder Taxy, I'd forgotten the meteor shower was tonight.  There's a few clouds, but not many, and there's no city lights out here in the boonies.  I always wake up a few times during the night, so hoping to get outside during the wee hours and have a look.  

LP, good to hear that Violet is better!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done grinding up some bologna for some minced meat sandwiches. I also pick some more green onions from our garden, they are so much better than store bought. Grandson just called and said he will be marching in the parade on Memorial day. He plays the snare drum with his school band.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done grinding up some bologna for some minced meat sandwiches. I also pick some more green onions from our garden, they are so much better than store bought. *Grandson just called and said he will be marching in the parade on Memorial day. He plays the snare drum with his school band.*



Will you be able to get pictures???  Hope!!!


----------



## Addie

Well if you must know what I am doing: My neighbor knocked on my door and asked me what I was baking.


----------



## LPBeier

I am working on ceremony stuff at the computer as I can't go very far with a 65 pound weight on my feet.  Violet is better but has decided that we are inseparable, literally. 

TB is off work until a week Monday and we plan to do things around the house, inside and out.  I had hoped to start painting the fence but the rain we got yesterday morning has set me back another several days waiting for it to dry out again and it may still rain some more.

While he is off, we decided to go on a candida cleanse diet which means NO sugar of any kind, no fruit/juice, starches (brown rice is okay) and no dairy except for probiotic yogurt, which I eat a lot of anyway.  We do this about once a year - after the week we can start adding in fruit but I am hoping this time I can stay off refined sugar all together.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Well if you must know what I am doing,



And I just posted that I am not eating fruit or sugar.  

I guess I am not going to Addie's today


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a loaf of sandwich bread in the bread machine; it's almost time to put it in the microwave for its second rise. I also have some flowers and basil to plant in the garden. And a head of romaine! I re-grew it from the base and it has plenty of roots and leaves to be happy out there.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> And I just posted that I am not eating fruit or sugar.
> 
> I guess I am not going to Addie's today



Well, if you are not going to show up, I will send it over to my daughter's house. It will last all of five minutes there. But I will miss you. When you do come, remember to bring the fur babies with you. They can play with Teddy. He loves to play with kitties and other puppies.


----------



## LPBeier

It's a date, Addie!


----------



## mmyap

I decided that the oven needed cleaning so it's on the self-clean cycle doing it's thing.  I have two cast iron pans inside that need to be de-gunked and then refinished.  My house is taking on a funky odor.  oh well.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Will you be able to get pictures???  Hope!!!




Hopefully my DI will be able to get some for me. Sure hope it doesn't rain.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm still doing the depressing task of hacking off all the winter killed shrubs.  The beautyberry is next.  Unlike the hydrangeas and climbing roses, I don't see any new growth from the beautyberry.  I've resurrected it before, but I have a feeling this might be it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Not a fun job, Dawg...it's hard to hack things up if there's a slight chance they may survive, but sometimes it's the most humane thing to do. 

Addie, that is one gorgeous pie.  Apple? 

GG...wow!  Your romaine did great growing from the root.  I'm impressed!


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> ...GG...wow! Your romaine did great growing from the root. I'm impressed!


 
I trimmed some bushes this past winter and thought I was looking at a low hanging branch for the past couple weeks with the leaves coming in... and here one of the fallen/trimmed branches grew roots right out of the center portion of it. I went to pick up the branch and trim it this morning and it was rooted into the ground from the center  Amazing stuff to me, who grows nothing.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting here watching the end of the Red Sox game and thinking about my plan of attack for tomorrow's prep work for our Memorial Day cookout.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got the new AC set up in the bedroom.  I'm still not a widow, but it was close.


----------



## pacanis

I just finished stuffing my criminis. The heat is on lowlow warming up the spaghetti sauce (I sense an Italian omelette in my near future tomorrow) and I'm watching The Dirty Dozen.


----------



## Cheryl J

pacanis said:


> I trimmed some bushes this past winter and thought I was looking at a low hanging branch for the past couple weeks with the leaves coming in... and here one of the fallen/trimmed branches grew roots right out of the center portion of it. I went to pick up the branch and trim it this morning and it was rooted into the ground from the center  Amazing stuff to me, who grows nothing.


 
That IS amazing, isn't it?  It's just doing what it's programmed to do, but fascinating nonetheless.  I've lived in the desert for years and am still amazed at the wildflowers that push their way through the dry hard soil, after no rain for months, and flourish.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got the new AC set up in the bedroom. I'm still not a widow, but it was close.


 
Glad you both survived!  How nice to have AC in your bedroom now. I can't sleep when it's too hot.


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> That IS amazing, isn't it? It's just doing what it's programmed to do, but fascinating nonetheless. I've lived in the desert for years and am still amazed at the wildflowers that push their way through the dry hard soil, after no rain for months, and flourish.


 
I tell ya, Cheryl... it's enough to make you want to pick up a packet of sea monkeys and add water


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> I just finished stuffing my criminis. The heat is on lowlow warming up the spaghetti sauce (I sense an Italian omelette in my near future tomorrow) and *I'm watching The Dirty Dozen*.



We're watching it, too!


----------



## pacanis

It's a classic, Fi. 
And a movie I can miss parts of hear and there. Perfect for cooking to, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

_The Dirty Dozen_ and _Kelly's Heroes_ are our favorites!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Not a fun job, Dawg...it's hard to hack things up if there's a slight chance they may survive, but sometimes it's the most humane thing to do.
> 
> Addie, that is one gorgeous pie.  Apple?
> 
> GG...wow!  Your romaine did great growing from the root.  I'm impressed!



Yes. I usually use 10 large Granny Smith apples for my pie. But for this one I had only seven. So it was not as high as I usually make it. It went to my daughter's house. I love apple pie, but too much sugar for me.


----------



## Somebunny

GotGarlic said:


> I have a loaf of sandwich bread in the bread machine; it's almost time to put it in the microwave for its second rise. I also have some flowers and basil to plant in the garden. And a head of romaine! I re-grew it from the base and it has plenty of roots and leaves to be happy out there.




Lol GG!  Does your Romaine enjoy the occasional glass of wine?  Just kidding, clever idea!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> _The Dirty Dozen_ and _Kelly's Heroes_ are our favorites!



Those are two of my favourites I used to watch with my Dad.  We liked Bridge Over the River Kwai as well.  

I am still up, having dragged around all day and had too long a nap.  Now I am feeling better and wide awake. I have to put the edging around the afghan my friend and I made as a shower gift.  It is due next Sunday so I want to get it done.  That is quiet work that may make me tired as staring at the screen doesn't to it for me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Somebunny said:


> Lol GG!  Does your Romaine enjoy the occasional glass of wine?  Just kidding, clever idea!



Hmmm, I wonder if a bit of wine would help the roots grow faster? 

Thanks! There's a thread somewhere about different foods you can grow from their scraps, including romaine, celery, green onions, etc. I just started another romaine plant yesterday.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Hmmm, I wonder if a bit of wine would help the roots grow faster?
> 
> Thanks! There's a thread somewhere about different foods you can grow from their scraps, including romaine, celery, green onions, etc. I just started another romaine plant yesterday.


Any advice? I've tried two and they both rotted. I'm trying another one now.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Any advice? I've tried two and they both rotted. I'm trying another one now.



I just cut a thin slice off the bottom and changed the water every day or two. I kept it in a sunny window most of the time. The leaves started growing right away and it took about three weeks the roots to develop.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I just cut a thin slice off the bottom and changed the water every day or two. I kept it in a sunny window most of the time. The leaves started growing right away and it took about three weeks the roots to develop.


Thanks. How much leaf did you leave on top?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Thanks. How much leaf did you leave on top?



Quite a bit. It needs the leaves for photosynthesis to feed root growth. This is the one I just started.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Quite a bit. It needs the leaves for photosynthesis to feed root growth. This is the one I just started.


Ah! You tore leaves off the outside and regrew from the middle leaves.

I have been cutting down to about two inches. Next head of Romaine gets the leaves torn off. That's usually how I use lettuce.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Ah! You tore leaves off the outside and regrew from the middle leaves.
> 
> I have been cutting down to about two inches. Next head of Romaine gets the leaves torn off. That's usually how I use lettuce.



Yes. I like my salad to have both the dark and light green parts of the leaves in it, so I tear off the leaves and then cut them into pieces.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Yes. I like my salad to have both the dark and light green parts of the leaves in it, so I tear off the leaves and then cut them into pieces.


Same here, unless I am planning on using the whole head of lettuce at once.


----------



## Addie

Okay. I have decided to get the Roomba right after I get my SS check. I have enough right now and if I order it from the company, no shipping charges and no sales tax. But my inner voice tells me there just might be other charges, so I can wait another week when I will have enough for sure. And if I don't need more money, then what I put into my savings can do toward my wish list. 

The Roomba is a "must have". I no longer can attempt to use the vacuum. And I hate asking the kids to do it all the time. 

Now I swore no more kitchen gadgets for me. But I do have one more item on my wish list. A bread maker. I have wanted one since they came on the market. So once I get my Roomba, I will start to save for that. And then NO MORE KITCHEN STUFF!

I promise!


----------



## ElleShip

Searching around a cool new forum.


----------



## Addie

ElleShip said:


> Searching around a cool new forum.



Well, you have found it and welcome to DC. We are as cool as can be!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After a tough first cat-less day I decided I needed a little time in my Happy Place. Or at least a Happy Place with no alcohol.    Who thought it would be this hard to not want a cat underfoot while cooking. 

I wish I could report that I got a lot done in the week I've been gone. Unfortunately, the better part of that time was nursing sick LittleBit. I did get 1/3 of the garden in front of the porch done. I'll post "before" and "after" pics when it's all done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

{{{{{CG}}}}}


----------



## Addie

What am I doing. Hmmm.... 

I am listening for the umpteenth time today the sirens going up the highway for yet another accident. Here it is one am and yet it is still going on. And tomorrow will be even worse as everyone is trying to get home in time so they can get some sleep for work Monday morning. And most of them will be drunk from to much holiday celebrating. 

Don't these folks know how to enter a highway on a major highway yet? Thank heavens I am not a drinker nor do I drive. Nor do I climb into a vehicle with anyone I don't trust behind the wheel.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> {{{{{CG}}}}}



And lots from me too!


----------



## ElleShip

Thinking about making some brownies for the holiday.


----------



## LPBeier

Just got my latest shipment of wool.  I love opening boxes, it's like Christmas, even when I know what will be in them!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the Dairy Queen where I got me a Cherry Artic Rush.  So Good.


----------



## ElleShip

Being lazy.


----------



## CarolPa

I just finished making potato salad for my Memorial Day cookout.  It's just the two of us, but we will be cooking hamburgers and corn on the cob.  It's been a beautiful weekend!  When I was still working, the long holiday weekends were always rainy.  Then the first day back to work the sun would come back out!


----------



## CatPat

I was just thinking of how much I loathe math:







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GotGarlic

CatPat said:


> I was just thinking of how much I loathe math:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Is that homework?!? Yeesh! I *really* loathe that kind of math! DH pretty much walked me through a required calculus class and I most certainly have not used it since!  Good luck!


----------



## CatPat

HA! No it's not mine, but I feel like doing that sometimes! UCKK!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CatPat said:


> I was just thinking of how much I loathe math:



I would have stopped on the second one...


----------



## roadfix

Getting ready to close shop and head home...


----------



## Addie

CatPat said:


> I was just thinking of how much I loathe math:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



I love the final solution to the last problem. I would have done that before I even opened the book on day one of school.


----------



## Addie

It has been a pokey day. The Pirate is here. He worked for a half day. Now he is resting. So I sit down at the computer and open DC. There is a bunch of emails and I go through them one by one. The last one I opened tossed me for a loop.

It was from my niece. My sister's youngest daughter. I haven't heard from her in eight years. Her last sentence read,

"Auntie please call me. I am at BIH. *I am so tired and all alone.* My number is ..... . "

I collect myself and make the call. She has a blockage in both upper and lower intestines. Fortunately they were able to remove both without surgeries. But the kicker news was that she has cancer in her lung. Two tumors in the same lobe. She is on chemo and radiation. And she is responding to treatment. She is 57 years old. The same as my daughter. Her two siblings live in other states and she never sees them. 

There were some hard feelings made at my sister's funeral. As a result, me and my kids have made no attempt to keep in touch with her children. Nor they with us. Today's phone call tells me it is time to mend some fences. My nieces message is speaking loud and clear to me. I don't know what the future holds for her, but to think she is going through this all alone is unthinkable. Everyone needs family. Even if it is once removed. My kids have a lesson to learn.


----------



## CatPat

That paper is also how I felt when I was finding everything for_ Catina II_!

UCK! I'm so happy that is all behind me!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## ElleShip

Finally getting my little one down for her morning nap.  She went down with a fight today.


----------



## Addie

ElleShip said:


> Finally getting my little one down for her morning nap.  She went down with a fight today.



My kids used to tell me, "Mommy I am not tired." You may not be tired, but I sure am and I need your nap.


----------



## ElleShip

How true you are Addie!  It's amazing how much you can get done in those moments when the little one isn't glued to your hip.


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready for an appointment with our naturopath.  She is helping us with our food intolerances and environmental allergies.

Then it is off to Home Depot to buy a new screen door and bathroom fan.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ...Then it is off to Home Depot to buy a new screen door and bathroom fan.




LP, that new fan will give you great ventilation with the screen door in the bathroom.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> LP, that new fan will give you great ventilation with the screen door in the bathroom.


Can't put anything past you, Andy!


----------



## ElleShip

Listening to the rain on my roof.


----------



## Addie

I am in the process of recertification for my apartment. I had to call Social Security for the letter of income. I forgot it is the first day after a holiday. But there was only a 30 minute wait. Not too bad, considering. The last time I contacted SS was to register for my SS check when I became of age for retirement. Almost 13 years ago. I tried to do it all on line and it wouldn't let me in. So I had to do it by phone.

Then I tried to take a nap and my phone just kept ringing and ringing. It seems everyone wants to talk to me today. No nap.

I really should try to eat something. I am not hungry but I need to eat. 

So I sit here wondering what to do next.


----------



## taxlady

I just spent a half an hour on the phone doing tech sup for a friend. She posts listings of local cultural events on a website. She couldn't do her listings because "Everything moved to the left and I can't see half of what I type." She thought it was a monitor problem, so she tapped the "auto" button on the monitor - nothing. I had her open FireFox. She described various stuff to me. Eventually I asked her to open her email, ThunderBird. It opened without the problem. Then I had her open Open Office, again, no problem. "Okay, it's a problem with FF, not your computer, and not your monitor." Eventually I figured out that FF wasn't maximized. "Click the square next to the red  rectangle with the x." "Oh! That fixed it."  She's been using Windows since Win95


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> LP, that new fan will give you great ventilation with the screen door in the bathroom.


You put it better than I could have.


----------



## Cheryl J

Veggin' in the recliner.  It's graduation time of year and I've been involved in festivities, potlucks, etc. for the past week. I'm about ready to drop.  LOL.  One more grad celeb to attend tomorrow, then I plan on sleeping for the next few days.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> You put it better than I could have.



Hey guys, I didn't write "buying a screen door and a fan FOR the bathroom".  So I wasn't walking into an ambush! 

We didn't end up going anyway - TB had a little trouble with a blood test so I had to drive him straight home.


----------



## Addie

I forget what it was but I read an article regarding Swiss yodeling. Now I can do Western yodeling easy. So I googled Swiss yodeling and got a plethora of videos. I watched a few to see what it was that made it so different. Forget it. I will never be able to make my throat do that. Their pitch is much higher than Western yodeling. 

Next I googled some special pieces of Mozart and was listening to them. Okay, enough of that. So I googled Abba music and am now downloading it. That should keep me happy for the rest of the day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up, forgot to set the alarm.  Woke up right before it would go off, so I laid there for a minute and then suddenly it was an hour later.  Thank Goodness for starving cats.


----------



## CWS4322

Shopping on line for a "bird" leash for Myrtle...she probably will hate it...she does come when she is called, so does she need a leash????


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Trying to wake up, forgot to set the alarm.  Woke up right before it would go off, so I laid there for a minute and then suddenly it was an hour later.  Thank Goodness for starving cats.


 The kitty alarm.


----------



## LPBeier

Not a great start to the day.  I am feeling really weak from blood tests yesterday and the medicinal diet I am on (to cleanse from sugar) so when I went to feed Monkey and Violet my hand slipped when putting the lid on the cat food and I put a good slice in my finger.  Not enough for stitches but not fun.

Then I almost put one of Violet's meds in Monkey's food.  Luckily TB caught it.

We are supposed to be going shopping but I think I will go back to bed and start over!


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Shopping on line for a "bird" leash for Myrtle...she probably will hate it...she does come when she is called, so does she need a leash????



Our friends have a bird leash for their cockatiel. She is a beauty and goes for walks with them and the dog.  She usually stays on the husband's shoulder, but the leash keeps her from getting scared and bolting.  She loves it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bird leash.  Huh.  I'll have to look it up.

It's the last day of school here so I figured I'd better get down to the pool before it's overrun for the summer by rugrats.  And of course it started raining...


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm mashing strawberries to make freezer jam.


----------



## LPBeier

We went to the clinic where I ended up with 2 stitches in my finger, a tetanus shot and more antibiotics because the cut came in contact with the cat food and the metal.

I have a major crochet project to get done before Sunday and need all 10 fingers.

Oh, I can't get it wet for three days either and can't just wear a glove.


----------



## LPBeier

Here is a bird leash - though it is on an African Grey (my favourite bird).  I think for a chicken you could use a cat or small dog harness and lead.


----------



## JoAnn L.

ElleShip said:


> Listening to the rain on my roof.



I love that sound.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> I'm mashing strawberries to make freezer jam.


 
Looks good, GG.  I stopped at a little roadside farm stand yesterday on my way home from Albertson's and got 6 lbs. of wonderful, juicy, coastal California strawberries.  Most of them are of a nice size (not huge, I don't like those as well) and red all the way through.  I gave 3 lbs to my daughter and kept 3 lbs for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating a light dinner and heading to bed, felt off all day.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm just about to start dinner.  

I never realized how much you rely on your pinky finger until I cut it today.  

At least it won't ruin my passport picture...one of my friends took her kids today to get their pictures with her daughter sporting 4 stitches under one eye from her brother throwing a toy garbage truck at her, and the faint remnants of a black eye on the other side where he punched her the week before.  These are normally well behaved 4 and 3 year olds but lately it has been tough because my friend is going through a divorce and the kids don't understand what's happening. Oh, and she had to get the passports done today to have them back in time to go to Disneyland.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I'm just about to start dinner.
> 
> I never realized how much you rely on your pinky finger until I cut it today.
> 
> At least it won't ruin my passport picture...one of my friends took her kids today to get their pictures with her daughter sporting 4 stitches under one eye from her brother throwing a toy garbage truck at her, and the faint remnants of a black eye on the other side where he punched her the week before.  These are normally well behaved 4 and 3 year olds but lately it has been tough because my friend is going through a divorce and the kids don't understand what's happening. Oh, and she had to get the passports done today to have them back in time to go to Disneyland.


Or your thumb. I am waiting for an appointment to have my "trigger thumb" fixed. Fortunately, it is on my right hand, but I really notice I can't bend it when I'm cutting up veggies...poor child to have her passport picture taken now. Fortunately, she will be able to get a new one in a few years.


----------



## LPBeier

Hope your thumb is getting better, CW.  My stitches come out in a few days and I can't wait.

I am at my half cleaned desk and am trying to get ready to get to work on the other half but it is so beautiful outside I am wanting to get into the garden (but I have to be careful with my finger).


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the library. Was very pleased to see there was still over an hour left on the parking meter. I went there to find me a good mystery(which I did) and I never leave without looking at the cookbooks. I found two, one is called THE SODA FOUNTAIN. It says that nostaliga reigns within the pages. The history of the soda fountain comes to life with all their recipes. The other cookbook is called THE B.T.C. OLD-FASHIONED GROCERY COOKBOOK. Locals go to the B.T.C.OLD-FASHIONED GROCERY IN WATER VALLEY, MISSISSIPPI for their wonderful food. I love cookbooks like these, they tell a story, along with great recipes.


----------



## taxlady

I just got back from Costco. This isn't a long weekend, but the parking lot was even more packed than on the Friday before the Victoria Day long weekend. At least they had enough cashes going, so the lines were short.


----------



## Katie H

I'm whupped!

Right now I'm sitting on the sofa trying to catch a little rest.

So far today...a trip to and from Nashville, TN (3 hours one way) to keep an appointment with the doctor who replaced my knee last month.  Got an A+ from him, which I fully expected because my knee works and feels like new.

Then, after we arrived home, which was about 10:30 this morning, I began the usual Friday laundry and housecleaning chores.  Both bathrooms are completely cleaned, floors in those rooms and the kitchen and utility room have been wet mopped, 2 loads of laundry hung out on the line, one in the dryer and, now, all dried laundry has been either folded and dispatched to their appropriate storage places or, in the case of the linens from our bed, have been put back on for us to fall face first onto them tonight.

Glenn's just finished bouncing around on the tractor as he mowed both the front and back yards.  No easy task since there are several acres.

The only "must do" left to do is skimming the pool, which should be a pleasure because the cool, relaxing water will feel soooooo good.

Thank heavens we have leftovers for tonight's supper because I don't think I'd have energy to prepare much more than a bowl of cereal.

As Scarlett supposedly said, "Tomorrow's another day!"  Amen to that.


----------



## taxlady

I got tired just reading that Katie. I'm impressed.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I got tired just reading that Katie. I'm impressed.


 Me too ... on both counts!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the pool.  Had to chuckle, one big brother was "supervising" while his little brother vacuumed the pool, and provided frequent feedback and criticism.  I've known these boys since they were babies.  I listened while they discussed chlorine and chemicals.  They grow up so quickly!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm up with insomnia once again.

I have been playing around with my Cricut cutting machine today, making fun labels for binders, a couple of cards and the start of a t-shirt design.  It is a really good purchase unlike the Cricut Cake I bought a few years ago and only used once or twice.

I am now working out details for a cake I am doing for next Saturday.  It is for a grad banquet with a beach theme so I am making a sand castle cake and a bunch of chocolate "shells".  It helps pass the time better than laying in bed staring at the ceiling!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from a lovely wedding and reception.  A friend's son married his partner, and a grand time was had by all!

A team of three of us made the 3 different batches of reception punch, to rave reviews!  We disregarded the recipe for the last batch and I just threw together what we had left.  It was awesome!


----------



## Cheryl J

How fun, Dawg.   Isn't it funny how we can disregard recipes when no one is looking and throw stuff together to perfection.   Love it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just dropped grandson off at the swimming pool. Got him a pool pass again this year so he doesn't have to stand in line.


----------



## LPBeier

TB and I have been working out in the back yard.  Well he has mostly been working, I putter as I can't stay out in the heat long, even with a hat and sunscreen.  But it is looking great.  I can't wait until it is done enough I can take pictures.

I am now about to go make supper and feed the furbabies.  They have enjoyed it outside too.  Monkey is getting used to the boundaries of the yard, though we still have her on a lead.

I think we will eat outside today and admire our work!


----------



## cave76

Sitting here waiting for my white peach to ripen just a little more before I sink my teeth into it. Since they're so expensive and only appear for a short while I take money out of my savings to indulge at this time. (Well, they're not quite THAT expensive! but.....)

I'm salivating.


----------



## LPBeier

sitting at the dentist office.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

I'm home from the dentist after a good cleaning and a bad check-up.  Two teeth need posts and crowns and two need fillings.  Actually one of the fillings really will need a root canal, but our plan won't cover 3 crowns in one year so we will fill it now and do the rest next year.  

Now I am getting lunch ready and sandwiches for TB as he is back to work after one week off.

This afternoon it is errands and planting my vegetables!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back from shopping and lunch.  Tired.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from Costco.  Picked up a rotisserie chicken, 4 pounds of bacon and a Rx.
The chicken will get shredded for a chicken enchilada recipe from Rick Bayless.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy I love Rick Bayless' recipes.  He has the perfect mole sauce as well.  I love watching him cook and then wish I was there to eat it! 

Enjoy your enchiladas!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Andy I love Rick Bayless' recipes.  He has the perfect mole sauce as well.  I love watching him cook and then wish I was there to eat it!
> 
> Enjoy your enchiladas!




Laurie, I'm making this recipe:  Rick Bayless | Enchiladas Especiales Tacuba Style


----------



## LPBeier

Yum!  It is different to the one in my Rick Bayless Cookbook.  I have imported it into my MasterCook to give it a try!  Thanks!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Playing with the cats with a laser pointer....get that red dot! LOL!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Yum!  It is different to the one in my Rick Bayless Cookbook.  I have imported it into my MasterCook to give it a try!  Thanks!



He has several chicken enchilada recipes from different regions.  This one caught my eye.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just back from the pool, got some nice floaty Kindle time between rugrat onslaughts.  Man, the gnats are still horrid!

That enchilada recipe looks great, Andy!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Dawgluver said:


> Just back from the pool, got some nice floaty Kindle time between rugrat onslaughts.  Man, the gnats are still horrid!
> 
> That enchilada recipe looks great, Andy!



Gnats are tiny terrorist drones, I swear. Hate 'em!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...That enchilada recipe looks great, Andy!



Sadly I won't know until later in the week.  I forgot to buy the poblanos.  I was positive I had...


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Sadly I won't know until later in the week.  I forgot to buy the poblanos.  I was positive I had...




Maybe you did buy them.  I've had folks take off with my shopping cart and greenhouse wagon before.


----------



## Dawgluver

CrazyCatLady said:


> Gnats are tiny terrorist drones, I swear. Hate 'em!




Buffalo gnats are the worst!  Big itchy welts.


----------



## Addie

I bought a bag of steamers for clam chowder this morning. Only lost two. Broken. Out they went. Right now the broth is draining. I may finish the clam chowder tomorrow. I just wanted to get the clams done before they went bad.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Maybe you did buy them.*  I've had folks take off with my shopping cart *and greenhouse wagon before.



Isn't that weird when that happens?  Can't you just see when these people get up to the check-out and wonder how all this other stuff got into their cart?


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> Isn't that weird when that happens?  Can't you just see when these people get up to the check-out and wonder how all this other stuff got into their cart?




Or they just waited to take someone else's carefully selected produce and plants, rather than doing it themselves!


----------



## Somebunny

Watching Master Chef.......uhm....blue cheese with lamb ?????? :/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brie maybe, but not bleu cheese...two strong flavors will cancel each other out.


----------



## Somebunny

Yeah my thought too!  And cheese sauce on meatloaf  ...... Not really a fan 
 lol!


----------



## Cheryl J

I watched it too, sort of, while fiddling' around in the kitchen. I recorded it and am going to watch it in it's entirety here in a couple. Yes, the bleu cheese with lamb got my attention, too. 

One of the contestants had a KitchenAid stand mixer tattooed on her leg, did you see that, Somebunny?


----------



## Somebunny

Yes, I saw that, lol!  She had a couple other tattoos too.  I was watching MC on a Canadian channel, I wasn't sure if it was on tonight here in the US or not, I never keep track of TV =\


----------



## Cheryl J

I need to record the rest of them before I forget about it and miss one.     Love that show!


----------



## Zhizara

Today I did my huge shopping trips, so I'm spending this afternoon coming up with meal ideas with my goodies.  It's one of my favorite things to do.

The groceries are put away and prepped for freezing except for a couple of packages of green onions that I'll need to chop and freeze.  I'm so glad the shopping is done.  

I'm also making a list of things that I either forgot or couldn't find.  It's okay though, because a couple of my prescriptions got messed up and I'll have to go to the store again soon, once I get them straightened out.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from picking up my grandson AND some poblano peppers for tonight's dinner that was supposed to be last night's dinner.  The peppers have been blackened and are resting in a covered bowl so I can peel them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay!  Looking forward to hearing about it, Andy.  Sure does sound good.


----------



## taxlady

I've been trying to contact a vet who does house calls. It's gotten to the time to put Shreddy to sleep. I've been crying all day. I don't think it would be a good idea to try to drive home after that. Also, Shreddy hates going in the car and I would really rather not put him through being put in the carrier and then a car ride.


----------



## LPBeier

You could try farm vets.  My SIL works for a horse vet and he has made house calls to put down dogs and cats.

I am so sorry to hear this, Taxy.  At least his last few weeks were good with his little jaunts outside (good for both of you).

Sending you big hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I've been trying to contact a vet who does house calls. It's gotten to the time to put Shreddy to sleep. I've been crying all day. I don't think it would be a good idea to try to drive home after that. Also, Shreddy hates going in the car and I would really rather not put him through being put in the carrier and then a car ride.




Oh Taxy, so sad.  {{{{hugs}}}}. I hope you can find a vet.  

Goodbye, Shreddy, sweet dreams.


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> I've been trying to contact a vet who does house calls. It's gotten to the time to put Shreddy to sleep. I've been crying all day. I don't think it would be a good idea to try to drive home after that. Also, Shreddy hates going in the car and I would really rather not put him through being put in the carrier and then a car ride.



I am so sorry.


----------



## LPBeier

I am making crabs, starfish, sand dollars and other shells....out of chocolate.  I need at least 100 of all different sizes for a sand castle cake I am making for Saturday. I haven't worked with chocolate for a long time and it is fun to get back to it.  Tempering is a pain, but to be honest, the small breaks and bubbles just add to the charm.  They are sea shells afterall! 

I was told by a nine year old when she saw the design of the cake and the chocolate shells that I better put a do not touch sign on it.  I decided if she was thinking it, the many kids that will be at the banquet will be too so the sign is already made!


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I've been trying to contact a vet who does house calls. It's gotten to the time to put Shreddy to sleep. I've been crying all day. I don't think it would be a good idea to try to drive home after that. Also, Shreddy hates going in the car and I would really rather not put him through being put in the carrier and then a car ride.


 
Oh Taxy...I'm so sorry.   That brought tears to my eyes.  May Shreddy have a peaceful trip over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so sorry, taxy!  I hope you find your vet who will help you take care of this at home.  

I would think it would be readily available considering the circumstances.  I'm sure others have had this problem with not wanting to have to travel during such a stressful time.

{{{{{{{{{{{{BIG HUGS and TEARS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for all the kind words and hugs. Yes, my regular vet clinic gave me the phone number of a vet who works at the clinic one day a week and makes house calls. They also gave me the number of a service that will come to the house if I can't schedule the vet who works at the clinic.


----------



## Andy M.

TL, sorry you're losing a friend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw Taxy, my heart broke just a little more because of your sadness. I know exactly what you're going through. Hug Shreddy tight and whisper sweet words to him. He'll go out knowing how very much you love him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Thanks for all the kind words and hugs. Yes, my regular vet clinic gave me the phone number of a vet who works at the clinic one day a week and makes house calls. They also gave me the number of a service that will come to the house if I can't schedule the vet who works at the clinic.



Hugs for all three of you.  I'm glad Shreddy had the chance to go outside and wander.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, taxlady. I know how difficult this is. {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm so sorry, Taxlady. I came in late, I'm guessing Shreddy is your cat. You both are in my prayers and my thoughts. 

Bless you both. I'm so sorry you're having to deal with this. ((((HUG))))


----------



## taxlady

Thanks again everyone. The vet clinic I used to take him to now has two of its vets who do home euthanasia. I left my name and number and should have a call tomorrow. I'm so glad I asked about home euthanasia. It wasn't easily available in 2007 when I Sucha died.

CCL, yes Shrederik is my 18.5 y.o. tomcat. I have had him since he was 10 weeks old. He's a very sweet boy, handsome too. He has tumours that are probably cancerous. He was diagnosed 22 April and the vet said a few weeks, so I knew it was coming. I'm going to miss my sweet Shreddy so much.


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> Thanks again everyone. The vet clinic I used to take him to now has two of its vets who do home euthanasia. I left my name and number and should have a call tomorrow. I'm so glad I asked about home euthanasia. It wasn't easily available in 2007 when I Sucha died.
> 
> CCL, yes Shrederik is my 18.5 y.o. tomcat. I have had him since he was 10 weeks old. He's a very sweet boy, handsome too. He has tumours that are probably cancerous. He was diagnosed 22 April and the vet said a few weeks, so I knew it was coming. I'm going to miss my sweet Shreddy so much.



This will be a very hard day for you, taxy I know. My  heart goes out to you but after the grief will come the knowledge that you did the right thing. I've had to have many animals euthanized and a few done at home. The vets I had were very kind and understanding.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Today I did my huge shopping trips, so I'm spending this afternoon coming up with meal ideas with my goodies.  It's one of my favorite things to do.
> 
> The groceries are put away and prepped for freezing except for a couple of packages of green onions that I'll need to chop and freeze.  I'm so glad the shopping is done.
> 
> I'm also making a list of things that I either forgot or couldn't find.  It's okay though, because a couple of my prescriptions got messed up and I'll have to go to the store again soon, once I get them straightened out.



I love making that big once a month shopping trip to the grocery store. It gives you such a sense of satisfaction. My home is filled with nourishing food and if I have someone drop by, I can give them food for thought as well as just homemade food. There are some foods I repeat every month. Small can of baked beans, eggs, half and half, etc. Those items never get removed from the list. Then I check the weekly flyer for the store. I am looking for sale items. Hence the clam chowder for supper last night. Little Neck clams were on sale. I also pick up items for a recipe I want to try but don't have the items in the house. Providing they aren't too expensive.


----------



## Josie1945

Tax Lady,
I am so sorry for your loss. May God help 
and bless you Thru this I know it will be hard.

Josie


----------



## Zhizara

Me too, Addie.  I like having the variety to choose from.

Two of my prescriptions were messed up yesterday, but available today.  It was a good thing because I had about 9 items I still needed to get.

I go through my register tapes to make a note of what goodies I bought and make sure I have the necessary ingredients to make the dishes I come up with.


----------



## CarolPa

I am eating the zucchini spaghetti I just made with my Vegetti.  I thought I'd try it since several people online told me they had one and liked it.  It's easy to shred the zucchini into strands, like spaghetti.  I sauteed it in a little olive oil and butter then sprinkled it with salt, pepper and some parmesan cheese.  Pretty good!  I'm going to try it with meat sauce next time I made spaghetti for DH.


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds good, Carol.    I've never heard of a Vegetti, I'll have to look that up. 

----------------------

I've been in crazy cleaning mode all day today, and am finally settling in to relax.  I sure do love those Swiffers with the adjustable handles that can reach all the way from baseboards to ceiling fans.  Really accomplished a lot today and hope I've tired myself out enough to sleep really well tonight.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm remembering a wonderful lady whom I have had the pleasure of knowing for the past 15 years.  She was 89 years young (the same age my parents would be) and passed away this afternoon after a lengthy illness.  She was palliative the last week and visitors were encouraged but I couldn't go.  I had enough of that with my Dad and I wanted the memories of spontaneous lunches, laughs about nothing in particular and the time she "bought" TB and I at a slave auction to raise money for our youth group to paint a room.  She picked her garage and had us paint it light pink to make it "cheery"! My heart has a hole in it tonight, but I know she is better off - no more pain.

I am also baking cake for an order I have for Saturday.  It is a big one, a grad banquet for 160+ people but I am having real fun with it.  all the decorations are made and it is just the cake and covering it in fondant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have influenza running through the facility and have lost a few residents this past week.  It is heart rending.  Most of the staff, including me, are on Tamiflu and many of the staff are out, too!  Rough week.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Today is house cleaning day, got that done and got the sheets hanging on the wash lines (it is a beautiful sunny day today). DH just left , he is redoing our granddaughters kitchen cabinets. We are having a birthday party on Saturday for DH. Sure wish everyone could be here.:-(


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have influenza running through the facility and have lost a few residents this past week.  It is heart rending.  Most of the staff, including me, are on Tamiflu and many of the staff are out, too!  Rough week.


Bummer. (((hugs))) Stay well.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have influenza running through the facility and have lost a few residents this past week.  It is heart rending.  Most of the staff, including me, are on Tamiflu and many of the staff are out, too!  Rough week.



Oh dear, PF, so sorry.  Praying you stay healthy and it doesn't spread any further.  

I am running on 3 solid hours sleep and a few cat naps in the night.  I have to get this insomnia in check soon as it is affecting other aspects of my health.

I am about to start baking another layer to the cake.  I found a recipe for "fudge rocks" so am going to add some of those to the decorations.  My helper is coming over again so I will get her on that one.


----------



## simonbaker

JoAnn L. said:


> I love that sound.


 Me too!..My husbands nephew is deaf, was born that way. The other day we were visiting Dh's sister & it started to rain & someone said/signed..."It sounds like rain". The nephew signed saying "What does rain sound like"..How would you explain? I was speechless.


----------



## taxlady

I'm still following https://twitter.com/RCMPNB

For anyone who hasn't heard, there's a guy in Moncton NB who killed three RCMP officers and shot two more last night. They are still looking for him. The Pinehurst neighbourhood in Moncton is still under lockdown.

What the heck is the matter with people?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm still following https://twitter.com/RCMPNB
> 
> For anyone who hasn't heard, there's a guy in Moncton NB who killed three RCMP officers and shot two more last night. They are still looking for him. The Pinehurst neighbourhood in Moncton is still under lockdown.
> 
> What the heck is the matter with people?




Canada is much more civilized than we are, and hasn't had a shooting for a year and a half.  This knocked me for a loop too.  Hope they get him soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, we have been following it too.  So sad.  The last one I remember were the four officers in Alberta.  

We also heard that Seattle had a shooter kill one and injure several this evening.  What is the world coming to?


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get over the huge cake blunder I made tonight.  I am under the gun to get a very large cake done for Saturday and had the second of two 15" cakes which make up the bottom tier all ready to go.  The batter looked a little thick so I thought I had added an extra cup of flour.  So, I added a bit of milk and put it in the oven.  It would change the texture a bit, but not much.  Well, 1/2 way through the 1 hour back I walk into the kitchen to see the measured cup of oil still sitting there. 

It has been a particularly rough day so I pulled the half baked cake out of the oven, stirred it like a fool, added the oil, stirred it some more and put it back in the oven.  I knew it wouldn't work but it sure felt good!  

Even us career bakers do silly stuff!  I will be up early to make it all over again.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, the cup of oil. Been there, done that. I hate it when that happens.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> ...Well, 1/2 way through the 1 hour back I walk into the kitchen to see the measured cup of oil still sitting there. ...



SO and I have both done this in the past.  Good to know I'm in good company.


----------



## JoAnn L.

DH and I are washing my car and trying to get the salt marks out of the carpet. 
Soap and water is not working.  If you have any ideas what might work please let me know. Thanks, Jo


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> DH and I are washing my car and trying to get the salt marks out of the carpet.
> Soap and water is not working.  If you have any ideas what might work please let me know. Thanks, Jo



I use vinegar to get it off my boots. Comes off like a charm.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from the deli in the town center with an Italian sub for lunch.  This has become a routine for Friday lunch.  The sub is soooo good!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I use vinegar to get it off my boots. Comes off like a charm.



I am going to try that right now, I'll let you know what happens. Thanks


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I use vinegar to get it off my boots. Comes off like a charm.



DH took a brush and rub the salt loose and then he took 1/2vinegar and 1/2 warm water and rubbed this in. Some of the salt came up but he will have to have to do it again hopefully to get the rest out of the carpet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with that carpet JoAnn.

I decided to play around here to rest my legs a bit. Long, busy day, with a few more things to do. But I enjoyed stopping by for a bit - see you all when a get a real job around here accomplished.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How many nurses does it take to screw in two light bulbs?  Just one with the assist of two cats...


----------



## LPBeier

Good seeing you pop in CG.  We look forward to the next time.

I am trying to figure out what supplies I need to finish this cake for tomorrow.  I am having a very bad fibromyalgia flare and with the pain and fatigue from that, combined with the heat from the weather and the oven, I haven't been having an easy time of it.  Thankfully it is a fun and not too difficult a cake.  I don't think doing a fussy wedding cake would be good right now, but except for the size of this one, the sandcastle is pretty straight forward.

TB will do my last shopping tomorrow for whipping cream, etc. - all the things I have to do last.  The cream is for a ganach filling in the turrets.  I feel this will stick better than buttercream or any other filling.  I also forgot to get the ice cream cones for the tops of the turrets.  

But when TB comes home I get a treat I have been waiting all day for.  He purchased a small inflatable hot tub to help me with my aching muscles and it if is warm enough we will try it out tonight.  Hey, even if it is a bit cool I think I am willing to give it a go!  It is only about 3 feet deep, but I am able to get in okay on my own.  There are no seats but we have a small stool that will work for me.  I love my hubby!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How many nurses does it take to screw in two light bulbs?  Just one with the assist of two cats...



 And I guess the cats were your cheering section?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> And I guess the cats were your cheering section?



They were spotting me to make sure I didn't fall off the bed while trying to change the bulbs    Made me keep my feet fully planted so I wouldn't trip over them.


----------



## LPBeier

Handy cats to have around.  Mine does everything she can to get me to trip and fall, specially at night in the dark.

We have tied a short piece of neon pink cord to her collar so we can see her in the dark both around the house and in case she gets out.  It is just long enough to hang down (about 3 inches) but not so it will get her in trouble.


----------



## CarolPa

simonbaker said:


> Me too!..My husbands nephew is deaf, was born that way. The other day we were visiting Dh's sister & it started to rain & someone said/signed..."It sounds like rain". The nephew signed saying "What does rain sound like"..How would you explain? I was speechless.



Since he's been deaf since birth there would be nothing he could compare the "sound" to, but I would have taken his hand and drummed on it with my fingertips to signify the drops hitting on the roof etc.


----------



## Kayelle

Just got back from the Sat. morning Farmers Market, and bought some good stuff although my main reason for going was the knife sharpening guy who has a stand there. Took all of my knives that were in sad shape and now they're all just like new, if not better. It was money well spent to get them done by a professional at $5.00 each. Now I can maintain them.
I'm a happy camper and anxious to get chopping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hacked up and Foodsavered a nice pork loin, and it is now residing in the freezer.  I so badly want to make some pulled pork, but we have a fridge full of leftovers to finish up before more can join them.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just harvested some produce from the backyard - about 2 pounds of green beans and 1/2 pound of unshelled peas, plus a couple of Roma tomatoes. A neighbor's son kept the garden watered while we were away. Time to blanch and freeze the beans.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for the running of the Belmont.  

Having a "no stress" Saturday after a week of influenza, isolation, etc at work.  Hopefully we can start admitting on Monday.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm feeling very relaxed and mellow.

TB bought "me" (read as us LOL) a mini inflatable hot tub so I can walk in water when I don't get to the pool and so I can relax my muscles since I can't get in either of our bathtubs even with the grab bars and TB's assistance.  it is 6' square and 3' high, but just perfect for little laps and for me to stretch out from corner to corner.  Even without the jets on, the warm water is so soothing.  So yesterday and today I was in morning and night.

Perfect for after a big cake project - and I start another one tomorrow!


----------



## Addie

I am finishing up on yesterday's chores. Have laundry to fold and a very few pieces sitting in the sink waiting for attention. Then biscuits to make. Right now I am waking up and about to get my second cup of coffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working on getting ready for work...no motivation.  I'd like to choke the person who decided an early Monday meeting would be intelligent.


----------



## Mad Cook

I was creating a Word document a few minutes ago and the wretched thing crashed. When I logged in again it advised me that they were restoring it to the version created on *01/01/1601* !!!!!

I know my laptop isn't exactly this week's model but that's ridiculous!


----------



## Mad Cook

LPBeier said:


> I'm feeling very relaxed and mellow.
> 
> TB bought "me" (read as us LOL) a mini inflatable hot tub so I can walk in water when I don't get to the pool and so I can relax my muscles since I can't get in either of our bathtubs even with the grab bars and TB's assistance.  it is 6' square and 3' high, but just perfect for little laps and for me to stretch out from corner to corner.  Even without the jets on, the warm water is so soothing.  So yesterday and today I was in morning and night.
> 
> Perfect for after a big cake project - and I start another one tomorrow!


A good long warm soak is s-o-o good when you have muscle and joint pain. I miss a bath since I moved here as there is only a shower. I know a shower is more hygienic, more economical, quicker, etc but it isn't the same.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I'm feeling very relaxed and mellow.
> 
> TB bought "me" (read as us LOL) a mini inflatable hot tub so I can walk in water when I don't get to the pool and so I can relax my muscles since I can't get in either of our bathtubs even with the grab bars and TB's assistance.  it is 6' square and 3' high, but just perfect for little laps and for me to stretch out from corner to corner.  Even without the jets on, the warm water is so soothing.  So yesterday and today I was in morning and night.
> 
> Perfect for after a big cake project - and I start another one tomorrow!




Cool to have that at home.  Nothing feels as good as slipping into a hot tub with the jets massaging your body with warm water.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting in the er after my second fall in 3 days. This one was falling out of bed in a deep sleep. looks like a mild concussion and at least one cracked rib.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am sitting in the er after my second fall in 3 days. This one was falling out of bed in a deep sleep. looks like a mild concussion and at least one cracked rib.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Oh noes! Don't have done that. (((Gentle hugs))).


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am sitting in the er after my second fall in 3 days. This one was falling out of bed in a deep sleep. looks like a mild concussion and at least one cracked rib.



Oh no, LP! So sorry to hear that. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I am sitting in the er after my second fall in 3 days. This one was falling out of bed in a deep sleep. looks like a mild concussion and at least one cracked rib.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Oh no!  You need a different hobby, LP, this falling stuff is not working!  Feel better soon!

Just got back from the pool.  No rugrats today!


----------



## LPBeier

still here still no answers. They may keep me in for observation but I hope not. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Katie H

Sitting with my feet propped up and enjoying a nice cold brew.  Just spent a couple of hours doing the annual scrubbing/detailing of our shower doors.

Glenn takes them off for me and sets them up on sawhorses out on the back porch.  Then I "go to town" cleaning the year's film, etc. off.  They're not too awfully bad because I do an interim cleaning at the first of each month, but that's while they're still attached to the frame in the bathroom.

I'm a bit picky about cleaning stuff and the bathrooms and kitchen are my highest priority victims.

I discovered a great industrial tile/shower cleaner at Sam's that's nothing short of awesome.  But...I have to wear stuff that I don't care gets ruined.  There's some sort of heavy-duty bleach in it that takes the color out of anything _immediately_, but it cleans like a son-of-a-gun.

The doors and the track and frame inside are clean and like new and ready for another year and I'm enjoyin' my beer.


----------



## JoAnn L.

One of our son's just called from Paris, France to wish his dad a happy birthday. They are over there because our grandson who lives there is getting married next week in Denmark. About 1/2 hour later our grandson also called to wish his grandpa a happy birthday. How exciting. We sure wish we could be with them, but for health reasons we couldn't go.  Can't wait to hear all about the trip and see all of the pictures.


----------



## LPBeier

They  changed their minds and let me go. no concussion and only bruised ribs and jaw. just proves i am tough old broad.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP...no more falling, will have to get you a sumo suit


----------



## LPBeier

I would like one of those with a purple belt please!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the news, just like I do every night.  Hoping to get to bed early, I really need the extra sleep.


----------



## Andy M.

Fasting.  Not a remarkable feat since we just finished dinner.  I have to go for blood tests tomorrow morning in preparation for a medical appointment next Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would eat right up to midnight...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would eat right up to midnight...



Fast has to be at least 12 hours.  Dr. recommends 14.  I'd rather go as soon as I get up then come home for breakfast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I do the same thing!  Breakfast after a blood draw is King!


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, glad to hear it wasn't more serious.  Hope the aches and pains go away soon.  

JoAnn, what a nice surprise!  Nothing better than having bday phone calls from the kids and grands, if they can't be with you.  Happy birthday to your DH.  

Katie...it's about time for me to take the master bath shower doors off for a good cleaning, too.  I've been less than happy with what I've bought over the years, even though I clean them pretty regularly, too.  Care to share what product you bought at Sam's that you're so happy with?   I just bought a bottle of commercial Zep "All Around" at Home Depot, but haven't tried it yet.  

As for what I'm doing, pretty much nothing.  Listening to a past episode of "California's Gold" on PBS while I fiddle around on here and in the kitchen.


----------



## Katie H

Cheryl J said:


> Katie...it's about time for me to take the master bath shower doors off for a good cleaning, too.  I've been less than happy with what I've bought over the years, even though I clean them pretty regularly, too.  Care to share what product you bought at Sam's that you're so happy with?   I just bought a bottle of commercial Zep "All Around" at Home Depot, but haven't tried it yet.



I've been getting something called ProForce Bathroom and Tile Cleaner at my local Sam's Club.  However, I just noticed that it seems to be available only online now.  Doesn't matter to me.  I would crawl over broken glass to get the stuff.

I also forgot to mention that I use it to remove all tea and coffee stains from my tea pitchers/pots and coffee servers.  I just spray a little in each container and, within seconds, I can rinse out even the toughest stains.  My tea pitchers look just like new now.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you!


----------



## Cheryl J

Watching Master Chef, gotta go.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> Fasting.  Not a remarkable feat since we just finished dinner.  I have to go for blood tests tomorrow morning in preparation for a medical appointment next Monday.



Since I don't know what test you're having done----and I don't need to know---just a word about fasting for a lipid (cholesterol) panel, a very common test for a lot of people:

Fasting isn't always needed for that* screening* test.


----------



## LPBeier

I am still really sore and will be for a few days but had a great sleep in my recliner where I couldn't roll or move much.  

Andy, my Dad had to go for fasting blood tests every 3 months.  I used to drive him right when the clinic would open at 7:30 am and then we would go to A&W for sausage and eggers, hash browns and orange juice.  It always tasted so good on those occasions.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done making some rhubarb jam. It's so good as a spread on bread and butter and it is also good as an ice cream topping.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I am still really sore and will be for a few days but had a great sleep in my recliner where I couldn't roll or move much.
> 
> Andy, my Dad had to go for fasting blood tests every 3 months.  I used to drive him right when the clinic would open at 7:30 am and then we would go to A&W for sausage and eggers, hash browns and orange juice.  It always tasted so good on those occasions.




Laurie, I've been doing this for years.  At first it was every three months but has extended out to 6.  It's really insignificant, a minor annoyance.  I skipped dessert last night and juice with my morning pills.  Came home and had breakfast as usual.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done making some rhubarb jam. It's so good as a spread on bread and butter and it is also good as an ice cream topping.




JoAnn, what did you do to get yours to gel?  I've made 2 batches, one with pectin and one with orange, and both turned out to be sauce.  I've been making it for years, and I don't know if this was a particularily "wet" batch of rhubarb as it always gelled in the past.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> JoAnn, what did you do to get yours to gel?  I've made 2 batches, one with pectin and one with orange, and both turned out to be sauce.  I've been making it for years, and I don't know if this was a particularily "wet" batch of rhubarb as it always gelled in the past.



I use a package of strawberry jello. You could also use cherry or raspberry.


----------



## taxlady

When I make jam, I cook it until it passes the "jam test". I pour a little bit on a cold plate. I hold the plate vertically and let the jam drip. Then I turn the plate, still vertically, 90° and if it doesn't drip again, it's done.

I have never made rhubarb jam.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  My grandma would sometimes make it with strawberry jello.  I'm thinking that with all the rain we had this year, the rhubarb was pretty juicy.  Last year's batch gelled really well with just pectin.

Oh well, the sauce tastes really good!

I'm working on cleaning out the fridge.  I finally got rid of some salad dressings and stuff from last year, and had already cooked up the huge ham that was taking up so much space.  Now I have places where I can put more stuff!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm about to order in some Asian food as I am still really sore and can't stand up long enough to make anything (my story and I am sticking to it )

Then I am going to curl up in my recliner, watch the 6pm news followed by Wheel of Fortune and Jeopardy.  After that is pretty much up for grabs.  May even go have another nap because the pain medication they gave me yesterday makes me really drowsy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Take care, LB.  Hope you get a good night's sleep.  

As for what I'm doing....catching up on here for a bit, and about ready to head for my recliner as well and try to find a movie.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm awake too late. I broke a crown on a molar and the dang thing abcessed! I have antibiotics and painkillers, but good grief......this is really annoying! Hard to sleep, so I'm watching Chopped and looking around here.


----------



## LPBeier

I am wide awake and in quite a bit of pain.  I don't want to take any more narcotic if I don't have to but the Tylenol is not working anymore and neither are my chronic pain techniques.  This is acute pain, but my techniques usually work on that as well.

So, I am checking in here and playing a few games.  I am hoping I will get sleepy soon, whether I sleep in bed or in my recliner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Supposedly Boss is back today from vacation.  It will be nice to slip back into my own work and not worry about keeping him up to date.  I had to repair a whole listing for him, because the cut and pasting I was doing was covering other information, not just inserting it.  Arrgh...I swear I will never get the hang of Excel.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Supposedly Boss is back today from vacation.  It will be nice to slip back into my own work and not worry about keeping him up to date.  I had to repair a whole listing for him, because the cut and pasting I was doing was covering other information, not just inserting it.  Arrgh...*I swear I will never get the hang of Excel*.



I wish I was there to help you. Excel has to be one of my favorite programs. I would gladly do the whole program for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I wish I was there to help you. Excel has to be one of my favorite programs. I would gladly do the whole program for you.



Thanks Addie, I did get it all fixed before I left yesterday...but what a mess.  I can use it as long as it is set up, but doing dopey things like I did with the cut and paste...oh well.  Now I know better.  I should have been "copy and insert" not "copy and paste".


----------



## Addie

When I worked for the church, they had just gotten a new computer. Up to the day I walked through the door, everything was done manually with pencil and paper. I set up the whole program for the financial needs and activities of the church. By the time I was through, all the finance committee had to do on Sunday morning after services was enter the amount of each envelope into the right page and the loose monies into "week collections" on another. Then the whole thing would roll over into the debit/credit for the end of the year report. Each member that had a church envelope had their own page. There were more than 250 pages in the whole program. Took me seven months to set the whole thing up.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here next to a small bag of little Milk Bones for Teddy. I should put them away or I might find myself nibbling on them should I get the urge to eat or snack. My neighbor gets them at our local bank just up the street.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm just trying to keep a concise listing of our 50 Medicare patients and their assessment dates.  It was an ID-10T error, PEBKAC.  I'm still trying to understand how it works.  I'm a nurse, not a computer tech.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm just trying to keep a concise listing of our 50 Medicare patients and their assessment dates.  It was an ID-10T error, PEBKAC.  I'm still trying to understand how it works.  I'm a nurse, not a computer tech.



Too bad we can't trade expertise.  I lived with Excel most of my professional life (once it was invented).  I still use it all the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Too bad we can't trade expertise.  I lived with Excel most of my professional life (once it was invented).  I still use it all the time.



That would be nice, Andy!  Thanks.  I just need someone who knows to sit down and show me.  I am a "hands on" learner.  But trying to wade through the Excel for Dummies book and other online help I can find, I just can't see it and it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That would be nice, Andy!  Thanks.  I just need someone who knows to sit down and show me.  I am a "hands on" learner.  But trying to wade through the Excel for Dummies book and other online help I can find, I just can't see it and it makes no sense to me.




Excel is so amazingly complex and powerful, it's easy to get overwhelmed.  I think your best bet is to learn as you go.  You figure out how to do something for a report and it's yours.  Then someone else shows you a cool function you didn't know about and you add that to your repertoire.  

I'm here to answer questions if needed.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

My poor wife had the screen off the front window and was cleaning the outside of the window when several wasps attacked her from a nest hidden behind a shutter. I heard her shouting and screaming. She took several stings on her forearms. Normally, these wasps are fairly common and docile in the south but if you get too close to their nests, they can be fierce.

When we lived in the Pacific Northwest, we were plagued with a particularly nasty and aggressive hornet called German Yellowjackets. They built nests underground and if you happened to walk on or near one they would swarm out. Getting rid of them was fairly easy. Wait until dark when they were dormant, pour a small amount of kerosene down the hole and cover with a rock. Next morning, all dead. I've been stung by these nasty critters right through my shirt and socks! The stings are so potent they caused muscle cramps and extreme itching.


----------



## taxlady

When the Atari ST came out in the early '80s I got one and helped found an Atari ST users group. Someone asked me what I liked to play (there were a number of computer games for this machine) and I replied, "Spreadsheet." I love computer spreadsheets. I use them all the time, I usually use Libre Office Calc (it's free and Excel compatible) or Google Docs.

Andy, the problem with learning it on your own is that you may not find the efficient, easy way. I have one client who sends me a spreadsheet of income and expenses every year. She hasn't learned to use "Sum". So instead of =sum(a1:a7), she types =(a1+a2+a3+a4+a5+a6+a7). Many of her sums are really long. She doesn't believe me that there is an easier way.

It works, but it's a PITA to verify that she got it right.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...Andy, the problem with learning it on your own is that you may not find the efficient, easy way...




I understand your point.  I never had a class on Excel.  Actually I started out with Lotus 1-2-3 and moved to Excel when it took over.  I learned a lot of "better ways" to do things by examining others' spreadsheets and seeing unfamiliar formulas.  Then I'd investigate and learn a new process.

Of course, that was all in the old days when formal classes on Excel were few and far between.  Things are better organized now.


----------



## LPBeier

I leave Excel to TB.  He is a master at it.  He sets it up and I use it.  Now Word and PowerPoint, those are my realms.  Also Photoshop and Publisher.  

I am waiting for TB to come home with a new prescription for my pain - it is an anti-inflammatory that I can take - so many I can't.  If you look at the side of my face and my rib cage, you would think I went a round with Mohammad Ali! I am swollen and black and blue.  Last night I woke up twice with a start as my legs went off the bed but I was held back by the bed rail.  It is my new best friend!  Now we just have to figure out what is making me go into such deep sleeps and roll off like that.  It happened twice before, but with huge time periods between.

I am making "travel bags" for a friend's two kids.  She is taking them on a plane for the first time to California and they have very low attention spans so I am sewing a bag for each of them with their name on it and filling it with small toys, colouring books, etc.  It is very fun!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I understand your point.  I never had a class on Excel.  Actually I started out with Lotus 1-2-3 and moved to Excel when it took over.  I learned a lot of "better ways" to do things by examining others' spreadsheets and seeing unfamiliar formulas.  Then I'd investigate and learn a new process.
> 
> Of course, that was all in the old days when formal classes on Excel were few and far between.  Things are better organized now.


Yup. The first spreadsheet I learned was Lotus 1-2-3 compatible. Anything that wasn't compatible had to be done with a mouse to keep the spreadsheet compatible. That was before 1-2-3 could be used with a mouse.

I guess I really meant that one should play with it to learn it and then find out other ways to do stuff. That's when the books and other people and their spreadsheets comes in handy.


----------



## Dawgluver

I planted a bunch of sprouted garlic cloves.  I think it was Got Garlic who reported she does this.  We'll see what, if anything, happens.

Now I'm going to fling some marigold seeds around.  The winter was hard on a lot of stuff, and I have bare spots in a lot of places I've never had before.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That would be nice, Andy!  Thanks.  I just need someone who knows to sit down and show me.  I am a "hands on" learner.  But trying to wade through the Excel for Dummies book and other online help I can find, I just can't see it and it makes no sense to me.


When I worked for the utility company I was informed I had to use Excel but no-one was available to show me what to do and the instruction book had several crucial pages missing. Brilliant start! I ended up playing with it until I got the hang of it. It helped that I had Excel on my machine at home and could bash keys and make up spreadsheets to play with in my spare time so it wouldn't matter if I lost all the data. I still use Excel to keep track of addresses, Christmas lists, birds in the garden, etc.

I don't find the ".....For Dummies" books very helpful (Cat Lovers, if you want a good laugh - or a weep - read "Kittens For Dummies"!)


----------



## Mad Cook

I've got a new "sharer" to do 3 days a week with Horse. She'll ride and look after him 3 days a week and I can have time to do the squillion things that I need to be doing at home.

She's a nice girl, aged just 20 and hasn't had a horse of her own before but is very dedicated and Horse likes her. She's a student at the stables where I keep Horse on the equine vocational courses leading to professional qualifications.

As for what I'm doing at this very moment - I'm listening to the 10pm news on the radio about Iraq. Very worrying as my cousin works at the British Embassy in Baghdad.


----------



## bakechef

Sitting in my car waiting for this downpour to stop before driving home. luckily I'm not in any hurry because this wouldn't be pleasant to drive in, I can barely see the car beside me in the parking lot.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Sitting in my car waiting for this downpour to stop before driving home. luckily I'm not in any hurry because this wouldn't be pleasant to drive in, I can barely see the car beside me in the parking lot.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



We had one of them yesterday. I went downstairs to get my mail and couldn't even see the cars parked in the parking lot. Good thing I wasn't planning on going out. But I did stand at the door and hit the button so the door was open as several folks were making a run to get out of the rain.


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking a break from yard work. It's 85 in the shade.

It's time to redo my flowerbeds again.We lost most of the plants due to a frosty 2 week period in December.All the bulbs that I had planted a year or so ago are gone as well.Nothing but weeds left.
Laying down some gravel, big rocks and planting cactus's is sounding better and better the more I think about it.

I'm getting too old for this stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Excel is so amazingly complex and powerful, it's easy to get overwhelmed.  I think your best bet is to learn as you go.  You figure out how to do something for a report and it's yours.  Then someone else shows you a cool function you didn't know about and you add that to your repertoire.
> 
> I'm here to answer questions if needed.



Thanks, I found a new book on Excel today and will start looking through it.  It goes by steps, exactly what I need to do.  Amazingly, the Boss said the document I totally FUBAR'd up yesterday and fixed was just perfect, no problems.  

One of our documents, we type in the admit date and it populates the entire document with the date for the next 100 days.  I don't know how many times I've almost messed that one up and then remember the "Undo" button.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> When I worked for the utility company I was informed I had to use Excel but no-one was available to show me what to do and the instruction book had several crucial pages missing. Brilliant start! I ended up playing with it until I got the hang of it. It helped that I had Excel on my machine at home and could bash keys and make up spreadsheets to play with in my spare time so it wouldn't matter if I lost all the data. I still use Excel to keep track of addresses, Christmas lists, birds in the garden, etc.
> 
> I don't find the ".....For Dummies" books very helpful (Cat Lovers, if you want a good laugh - or a weep - read "Kittens For Dummies"!)



I wish I had the time to simply "bash" around with it.  But, it is a very small part of my job and not normally a part of my job at all.  Only when the boss takes off on a vacation do I need to play in his documents.  So, it's not something I would use enough to learn it fully.  Until I have to use it daily, I'm happy with just knowing enough not to mess things up, too bad.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm up late yet again.  My ribs, neck and ear are really hurting tonight, more than they were on Tuesday.  The bruising is looking a little better on my face but my chest still looks like the northern lights!

But I have decided that while I will rest as per doctor's orders, I will not sit around feeling sorry for myself.  Since I have my recliner and notebook I am checking around here and doing some research for a cake I need to design for display at a cake conference in October.  Since it is only one cake and I only have 3 feet and a table width to work with, I really have to show my talent and style in it.  

Hopefully my pain meds will kick in soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP, sorry you are hurting more!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, PF.  

It seems to be getting worse no matter what I do.  We are going to try and get to the doctor in the morning (or should I say later this morning).  I can not get comfortable and just can't sleep....even in my recliner which is unusual.

I am typing with just my left hand as any movement with my right seems to affect the rib cage.  As does breathing, laughing, walking, etc.  The bruising is starting to lighten, but is still pretty colourful.  My face is getting back to normal for which I am thankful.

I got out for a little bit today getting some supplies for the cake that is due Saturday.  I have arranged it so that is really simple and my neighbour is going to do it for me with me telling her step by step.

Even though I live with pain on a daily basis and always will, when I get a new acute pain it can really throw me for a loop.  And I have fractured ribs and they didn't hurt as much as these bruised ones.


----------



## Zhizara

I just stripped a rotisserie chicken and started a broth with the carcass and skin.  The breast meat got sliced for a sandwich for lunch and dinner will be the rest of the breast slices and wings in chicken gravy.

Meatloaf is sliced and packaged in meal size potions and frozen.

I'm just dawdling along on a cool and rainy day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I;m dawdling, too...no pressing need to get to work until the discharges have left.  I will probably only have 4 hours worth of work today.  Thank Goodness for Paid Time Off pay...Next week back to the rush and hustle.


----------



## Addie

Have you ever seen a film of all the wilder beasts making their migrations and heard their constant mooing sound they make? Well that is what I sound like right now sitting here at the computer. I have the most miserable chest and head cold. I have on my heavy sweater and am wrapped up with a very large heavy bath towel that I was given as a gift. I only use it to wrap up in when I am sick. It is the length of my bed. But oh so warm. Winthrop has been checking on me with phone calls. I took a coughing spell while on the phone and they wanted to send an ambulance immediately thinking I had pneumonia. "If I had pneumonia, do you think I would be talking to you so calmly? I am not stupid, I know what signs to look for if I had pneumonia." Of course I miss my session at PT yesterday. I hate to lose any time there. I am doing so good strengthening my legs. 

The Pirate stayed overnight Wednesday. He didn't get much sleep. All I did was cough. He kept listening to make sure I could catch my breath. 

I guess I should stay in bed. But after one and a half days there I had to get up and stretch. And I need to make a cup of chicken bullion. 

All the good news is, I ordered my Roomba. It should be here by the beginning of next week. I will have to get The Pirate to vacuum before it arrives. I don't want to overwhelm her on her first day on the job. Sort of like those women who clean before their housekeeper come? If it weren't for my birthday money, I still would be saving for her. I already have a name for her. Rosie. After the Jetson's maid. I wish I felt better. I would sound more excited than I do right now. I am toying with the idea of getting the floor washer next. But I am on the fence on that one. It cost more than Rosie did, and the idea makes me feel that I am just lazy. I already have the Shark floor steamer. It does the job. I only have two floors that need washing. They kitchen and bathroom. And together they aren't even as big as my big room. It all depends on my hips. How long can I stand to do the two floors.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got my hair cut and of course I had to stop at a garage sale on the way home. No luck though, I think it started yesterday. Oh well, am looking froward to going to Farmers Market in the morning.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from visiting my grandson's classroom.  He showed off his work for the year and all he had done on his iPad that the school provides.  I got him to autgraph my copy of his yearbook (made with printer paper and staples).


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I;m dawdling, too...no pressing need to get to work until the discharges have left.  I will probably only have 4 hours worth of work today.  Thank Goodness for Paid Time Off pay...Next week back to the rush and hustle.



A perfect example of Parkinson's law "work expands so as to fill the time available for its completion"

Enjoy your day!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Eating our way through Busch Gardens at their Food & Wine Festival.  Ireland, Scandinavia, and French Crepes.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Katie H

All the Friday vacuuming and floor scrubbing. laundry washed and on the line and bathrooms cleaned is done and I'm taking "5" until Glenn comes in with a couple of baskets of plums from our trees in the front yard.  I plan on making a plum "something" for tonight's dessert.


----------



## taxlady

Working on a tax return for a self-employed client and his wife.


----------



## GotGarlic

Getting ready to make my colorful deviled eggs for a friend's garden party fundraiser.


----------



## DaveSoMD

The rest of the world of food....
It was great and I am stuffed. Now a 3 hour ride home Urp. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

Bet that was fun, Dave!


----------



## Addie

DaveSoMD said:


> Eating our way through Busch Gardens at their Food & Wine Festival.  Ireland, Scandinavia, and French Crepes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Geesh! Nobody like a showoff! You could have at least brought me along. I like crepes also you know.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from visiting my grandson's classroom.  He showed off his work for the year and all he had done on his iPad that the school provides.  I got him to autograph my copy of his yearbook (made with printer paper and staples).



Andy that sounds like a fun time. Does your grandson have to turn the iPad back in before school's end?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy that sounds like a fun time. Does your grandson have to turn the iPad back in before school's end?



Pretty sure he does.  He got a tablet of his own at Christmas plus he can use ours and his other grandmother's.


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:


> The rest of the world of food....
> It was great and I am stuffed. Now a 3 hour ride home Urp.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Lol!  Urp is right!  Looks delish!

Went out and mulched some of the bare patches where some old friends bit the dust over winter.  Dug out some of the brick paths, and pulled way too many weeds.  Great crop of weeds this year.


----------



## Mad Cook

Blitzed the kitchen today. The sun shining in through the windows showed up all the grubby finger marks on the doors and drawer fronts and other nasties so I set to and washed down the paintwork. How, when I rarely fry anything, does everything get so greasy?

It's put me in the mood - tomorrow I invade Poland - well, the dining room, anyway ;-D


----------



## Dawgluver

Enjoy the victory, MC!

I scored discount tickets for Cher and Pat Benatar for an upcoming concert!  Say what you will, but as Cher has said, what's your grandma doing now?


----------



## Cheryl J

Feeling a bit down in the dumps...my brother (only sibling) hasn't been doing too well, a combination of medical and emotional issues.   Sorry to put a downer here....might be a couple of days before I'm back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Feeling a bit down in the dumps...my brother (only sibling) hasn't been doing too well, a combination of medical and emotional issues.   Sorry to put a downer here....might be a couple of days before I'm back.



So sorry, Cheryl.  {{{hugs}}}. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Somebunny

Hugs to you Cheryl.  Of course you can share with us...we care


----------



## DaveSoMD

Dawgluver said:


> Lol!  Urp is right!  Looks delish!
> ....





Addie said:


> Geesh! Nobody like a showoff! You could have at least brought me along. I like crepes also you know.





GotGarlic said:


> Bet that was fun, Dave!




It was great.  Small sampling portions so we shared and didn't fill up too fast.  I hope you could read the  descriptions of the ones we tried.

The one we likes the BEST was a tie between the Krumkake in Scandinavia and the Brie et Marmelade d'Orange  crepe in France.  The worst was the Poulet Cordon Bleu  Crepe...just no flavor. (First set of photos)

I really really liked the Gazpacho con Ceviche in Spain..that was awesome..but B is allergic to seafood so that was a me-only tasting. I didn't want to share that one anyway... WAY too good.


----------



## simonbaker

GotGarlic said:


> I just harvested some produce from the backyard - about 2 pounds of green beans and 1/2 pound of unshelled peas, plus a couple of Roma tomatoes. A neighbor's son kept the garden watered while we were away. Time to blanch and freeze the beans.


 Bountiful Harvest!   Seems so early to us here, garden produce is just starting to come up in SE South Dakota. If this rain would stop & the sun would come out one of these days.....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Feeling a bit down in the dumps...my brother (only sibling) hasn't been doing too well, a combination of medical and emotional issues.   Sorry to put a downer here....might be a couple of days before I'm back.



I'm so sorry, Cheryl...good thoughts for you and your brother.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> I have the most miserable chest and head cold. "If I had pneumonia, do you think I would be talking to you so calmly? I am not stupid, I know what signs to look for if I had pneumonia."



Are you sure it's not whooping cough? There's quite a few cases now through-out the U.S. (Or maybe you've been vaccinated for it?)


----------



## taxlady

cave76 said:


> Are you sure it's not whooping cough? There's quite a few cases now through-out the U.S. (Or maybe you've been vaccinated for it?)


Seems improbable to me that it was whooping cough because they heard her cough on the phone and thought it might be pneumonia. Whooping cough is pretty distinctive. OTH, I don't know if some people with whooping cough don't whoop.

BTW, there is an epidemic of whooping cough in California at the moment, but 85% of the people who got it were immunizied. Immunized People Getting Whooping Cough | KPBS


----------



## cave76

taxlady said:


> BTW, there is an epidemic of whooping cough in California at the moment, but 85% of the people who got it were immunizied. Immunized People Getting Whooping Cough | KPBS



It almost always pays to bet on the bacteria/virus (or maybe cockroaches) finding a way to survive.


----------



## Addie

It is not whopping cough. I know what whooping cough is and sounds like. At 75 y.o. I think I am a bit old to get it, and I wouldn't be sitting here at the computer if it was. 

I went into the good morning thread and because of pictures being stretched out it made it very difficult to use the site. So I just wanted to wish all you gentlemen I Happy Father's Day. Here's hoping everybody waits on you and what and this gives you the attention you all deserve. Where would we be without our daddies.

I think Dragon is finally learning to recognize my voice and accent. It's nice to just sit here and talk to the computer and have it type out everything I am saying. But this constantly calling for a period is a pain. It still screws up sometimes but it's getting used to me. I still have to go back to make some corrections.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Seems improbable to me that it was whooping cough because they heard her cough on the phone and thought it might be pneumonia. Whooping cough is pretty distinctive. OTH, I don't know if some people with whooping cough don't whoop.
> 
> BTW, there is an epidemic of whooping cough in California at the moment, but 85% of the people who got it were immunizied. Immunized People Getting Whooping Cough | KPBS



You are right. I gave them a really good cough. And those with whooping cough do whoop! It is a terrible sound. I know whooping cough when I hear it. I had all my DPT shots including all my boosters as a child. And later during the childbearing years also. I also made sure my kids got what shots were available at the time. Unfortunately the measles and chicken pox immunization was not available before they contacted the diseases. I simply do not understand parents who do not believe in protecting their children. 

All I have is a stinking summer cold in my head and chest. I will survive it. But right now I feel miserable.


----------



## Chef Munky

Almost had that pesky Gopher.Missed him bythismuch.I'm on a mission with the shovel.Those little things are fast.Can't wait to WHAP him!

It owes me over 100 flower bulbs and a newly planted front lawn.The dogs will break their legs if they step into one of those holes.

I know where he lives, where he sleeps,what time he comes around.Tomorrow is another day.


----------



## cave76

Chef Munky said:


> Almost had that pesky Gopher.Missed him bythismuch.I'm on a mission with the shovel.Those little things are fast.Can't wait to WHAP him!
> 
> It owes me over 100 flower bulbs and a newly planted front lawn.The dogs will break their legs if they step into one of those holes.
> 
> I know where he lives, where he sleeps,what time he comes around.Tomorrow is another day.



I sympathize with anyone who has a gopher problem in their yard/garden. I'm a self-declared expert about how to deal with gophers, having had property in Gopher Heaven. (The soil had nary a pebble in it, sandy loam--- perfect for growing things and perfect for gophers. )

But although I'm the 'expert' ----- the gophers won, paws down! We tried everything (except lion dung) and they just kept on keeping on. Sorta funny (not really) to see your beautiful plants start to shake and disappear underground in just a couple of minutes.  

It got so I would plant about 1/2 again as many veggie plants as I wanted so the gophers could take their share! But of course, that would be the year that they decided not to eat that type of veggie but all the others! $&@%#

So I would have bushels and bushels of peppers and almost no green beans. $@%@W


----------



## Dawgluver

I picked my first tomato of the season!  Granted, it was a Sweet 100 cherry, but none the less exciting!  A baby bunny is living in my enclosed raised bed veggie garden, and has a tunnel underneath one of the containers.  At least I hope it's just one baby bunny.  Mama apparently lives under a nearby hosta behind the blueberry shrub.

I watered the plants, (we were supposed to get an all-day rain, it was just hot, dry and windy) and found a 5 foot long shed snake skin underneath a hosta.  I had to torture DH with it.


----------



## bakechef

I've lived here since '96 and haven't had a run in with a snake.  Tonight my neighbor knocked on our door and said that a snake slithered under my car and he thinks that it went up into my wheel well.  I sent Rob out with a rake and hedge trimmers and he and the neighbor tried to find it, while I cowered behind the storm door (This is kind of a role reversal for us, but SNAKE).  They had no luck finding it.

Maybe I'll just burn my car...


----------



## Dawgluver

I hear snakes like to climb from the wheel well into the engine, and from there, under the front driver's seat...

Aww, c'mon, Bakechef, snakes are good!  Apparently they don't eat baby bunnies though.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I hear snakes like to climb from the wheel well into the engine, and from there, under the front driver's seat...
> 
> Aww, c'mon, Bakechef, snakes are good!  Apparently they don't eat baby bunnies though.


It was probably a garter snake and a baby bunny would be a bit big for one of those.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I hear snakes like to climb from the wheel well into the engine, and from there, under the front driver's seat...
> 
> Aww, c'mon, Bakechef, snakes are good!  Apparently they don't eat baby bunnies though.



And to think I used to like you!

I'm hoping that there isn't a way to get into the passenger compartment...  I hope that it isn't peeking at me through a vent hole in the morning!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> It was probably a garter snake and a baby bunny would be a bit big for one of those.




I did hear that snakes really like the smell of baked goods.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

me...


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> And to think I used to like you!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping that there isn't a way to get into the passenger compartment...  I hope that it isn't peeking at me through a vent hole in the morning!




Just don't forget your rake and hedge shears!


----------



## Dawgluver

My snake skin.  I broke it from hauling it from under the hosta.  I'm mailing it to Bakechef.

Well, I think it's cool!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 21436
> 
> My snake skin.  I broke it from hauling it from under the hosta.  I'm mailing it to Bakechef.
> 
> Well, I think it's cool!



Meanie!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Meanie!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Chef Munky

cave76 said:


> I sympathize with anyone who has a gopher problem in their yard/garden. I'm a self-declared expert about how to deal with gophers, having had property in Gopher Heaven. (The soil had nary a pebble in it, sandy loam--- perfect for growing things and perfect for gophers. )
> 
> But although I'm the 'expert' ----- the gophers won, paws down! We tried everything (except lion dung) and they just kept on keeping on. Sorta funny (not really) to see your beautiful plants start to shake and disappear underground in just a couple of minutes.
> 
> It got so I would plant about 1/2 again as many veggie plants as I wanted so the gophers could take their share! But of course, that would be the year that they decided not to eat that type of veggie but all the others! $&@%#
> 
> So I would have bushels and bushels of peppers and almost no green beans. $@%@W



Booked him Dano!

He was back as expected right down to the time.I was ready.
Noticed that he filled in his hole again.Looked around and saw a freshly opened 2"hole.Waited quietly.2minutes later he stuck his head out.Saw me and ducked back in.That was fine.I had him.Got the hose stuck it in deep into the opened hole and turned the hose on full blast.

It was incredible to see that 6 small areas well away from the original location were filling up with flooding water.It looked like a huge maze.Underground tunneling system.2 of them I was standing right beside at the time.Sure enough he popped out of the last one drenched already half drowned.I WAPPED him good a few times with the hose.

My husband gave me a high five! He's in shock that I actually did that 
Sons asked me if I wanted to go to an arcade and play whack a mole.
I told them no.Playing whack a gopher at home was free and more sporting. 

Hopefully that's the only one.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Booked him Dano!
> 
> He was back as expected right down to the time.I was ready.
> Noticed that he filled in his hole again.Looked around and saw a freshly opened 2"hole.Waited quietly.2minutes later he stuck his head out.Saw me and ducked back in.That was fine.I had him.Got the hose stuck it in deep into the opened hole and turned the hose on full blast.
> 
> It was incredible to see that 6 small areas well away from the original location were filling up with flooding water.It looked like a huge maze.Underground tunneling system.2 of them I was standing right beside at the time.Sure enough he popped out of the last one drenched already half drowned.I WAPPED him good a few times with the hose.
> 
> My husband gave me a high five! He's in shock that I actually did that
> Sons asked me if I wanted to go to an arcade and play whack a mole.
> I told them no.Playing whack a gopher at home was free and more sporting.
> 
> Hopefully that's the only one.
> 
> Munky.



We know someone who needs you to kill a snake or two that is climbing up into their car.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> We know someone who needs you to kill a snake or two that is climbing up into their car.


LOL!!!

I read that and was going to chime in. Didn't have the heart to freak Bake Chef out.I like Bake chef. Were best buds and stuff. 

Curiosity is getting the best of me though. Have wondered how his new seat belt scarf is working out..Terrible I know...See why I didn't?

B/C don't pull over to txt. They always look for a warm spot.
Just get home fast!


----------



## bakechef

I was so on edge this morning it wasn't funny.  I'm not a jumpy person usually...  I live in a townhouse and my other neighbor on the other side was watering his plants and trees this morning as I was leaving for work, he pulled the hose and I must have jumped 10 feet, he had no idea what had happened last night and when I told him, he had a good laugh!  He knows that there is a snake in the area because he found the shed skin, but it doesn't really bother him.  

I never thought I'd be this freaked out over a snake...

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Lol!  That's too bad, BC.  Snakes are so cool and very beneficial.  Of course, I can't kill spiders either, they're cool too.  Hope you haven't burned your car yet.

I sorted through the suitcase that's held together with duct tape and contains our snorkeling gear and travel equipment.  Guess it's time to retire it.  US baggage handlers are really hard on luggage, I think they purposely drag it over sandpaper and have the Samsonite gorilla stomp on it.  When there's more duct tape than suitcase, it's time to go.  I have a new one that I'm sure they'll put through the belt sander and gorilla for our next trip.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Lol!  That's too bad, BC.  Snakes are so cool and very beneficial.  Of course, I can't kill spiders either, they're cool too.  Hope you haven't burned your car yet.
> 
> I sorted through the suitcase that's held together with duct tape and contains our snorkeling gear and travel equipment.  Guess it's time to retire it.  US baggage handlers are really hard on luggage, I think they purposely drag it over sandpaper and have the Samsonite gorilla stomp on it.  When there's more duct tape than suitcase, it's time to go.  I have a new one that I'm sure they'll put through the belt sander and gorilla for our next trip.



Send it to me, that is the kind of luggage I prefer!

I can spot my old beat up bags on the conveyor without any confusion and I'm reasonably sure that no thief would give them a second look!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Send it to me, that is the kind of luggage I prefer!
> 
> I can spot my old beat up bags on the conveyor without any confusion and I'm reasonably sure that no thief would give them a second look!




That's what I like too, AB, but the zipper is ripped out and the frame wire is exposed.  And when I duct tape it back up, TSA has to rip it open when we go back through Customs and disturbs my duct tape.  I told DH that I may try to sew it back up with dental floss, but I'm afraid even that won't be able to save it.


----------



## taxlady

I knew someone who wrapped his luggage in cardboard, so it would look ratty to the baggage handlers.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Lol!  That's too bad, BC.  Snakes are so cool and very beneficial.  Of course, I can't kill spiders either, they're cool too.  Hope you haven't burned your car yet.
> 
> I sorted through the suitcase that's held together with duct tape and contains our snorkeling gear and travel equipment.  Guess it's time to retire it.  US baggage handlers are really hard on luggage, I think they purposely drag it over sandpaper and have the Samsonite gorilla stomp on it.  When there's more duct tape than suitcase, it's time to go.  I have a new one that I'm sure they'll put through the belt sander and gorilla for our next trip.



I wish that I had a second set of luggage to fly with, my good stuff looks more ragged every trip.  

I wouldn't mind snakes, but some of them could kill you... I'm not saying that I'd like them, but they would freak me out less.  We also have spiders that are venomous, umm no!   My coworker came to work limping a couple weeks ago, he went to urgent care before coming to work because his foot was very swollen, he got bitten by a brown recluse spider.  I grew up in a part of the country without venomous creatures


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I wish that I had a second set of luggage to fly with, my good stuff looks more ragged every trip.
> 
> I wouldn't mind snakes, but some of them could kill you... I'm not saying that I'd like them, but they would freak me out less.  We also have spiders that are venomous, umm no!   My coworker came to work limping a couple weeks ago, he went to urgent care before coming to work because his foot was very swollen, he got bitten by a brown recluse spider.  I grew up in a part of the country without venomous creatures




We have rattlers up here, but I've never seen one in the wild.  And brown recluses and black widows.  My cleaning lady's husband was bitten by a brown recluse.  Mostly I've found wolf spiders, I try to gently put them outside, where apparently the snakes eat them.  Along with the usual run of the mill spiders.


----------



## cave76

On the ranch we had LOTS of rattlesnakes and kept our  homemade rattler catcher handy at all times. Sitting on the slatted porch we could hear them when there was a 'mix-up' among the group. Or maybe it was sex, dunno.

When I picked bush green beans or squash on hot days I would poke a stick in the bush first just to be safe--- had too many close calls esp. when I was alone on the ranch miles and miles away  from anywhere.

I guess rattlers do serve a purpose, some where, but they're just too dangerous for me to want them around. Esp. the one that came into the  house on a really hot day!! Geesh!


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I read that and was going to chime in. Didn't have the heart to freak Bake Chef out.I like Bake chef. Were best buds and stuff.
> 
> Curiosity is getting the best of me though. Have wondered how his new seat belt scarf is working out..Terrible I know...See why I didn't?
> 
> B/C don't pull over to txt. They always look for a warm spot.
> Just get home fast!



And keep those hedge cutters handy!


----------



## Chef Munky

We went to a restaurant that seriously meant it when they said "fresh caught" Didn't see this until afterwards.Gah!....I ordered Chicken strips!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> We went to a restaurant that seriously meant it when they said "fresh caught" Didn't see this until afterwards.Gah!....I ordered Chicken strips!!!




  As they say, "Tastes like chicken!"  I think I'd go for picking out my own lobster....


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef, you're going to want to close your eyes on this one.  

My friend's husband works at a gold mine out here in the desert, and there are a lot of rattlers out there.  A couple of weeks ago, a co-worker of his got in his SUV, did the cursory snake check, and drove home.  His wife got in the SUV, did several errands, got home, and went to take the groceries out of the back and there was a *rattlesnake in the back of the SUV.*  

Much as snakes give me the heebie jeebies, I agree with others that they are useful critters - they sure do help to keep the rodent population down, and to me rodents are worse than snakes.  Ewww...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> bakechef, you're going to want to close your eyes on this one.
> 
> My friend's husband works at a gold mine out here in the desert, and there are a lot of rattlers out there.  A couple of weeks ago, a co-worker of his got in his SUV, did the cursory snake check, and drove home.  His wife got in the SUV, did several errands, got home, and went to take the groceries out of the back and there was a rattlesnake in the back of the SUV.
> 
> Much as snakes give me the heebie jeebies, I agree with others that they are useful critters - they sure do help to keep the rodent population down, and to me rodents are worse than snakes.  Ewww...



Snake in the grass, or in Bakechef's wheel well, I can handle.  Rattlesnake in the trunk, probably not so much!

Ground squirrels are my nemesis here.  They dig up all my seeds and gnaw off my bean plants.  Apparently they like garlic, I've found a bunch of empty garlic paper where I'd planted some sprouted cloves. I used to use rat traps baited with peanut butter, and always caught a lot, but since we have a heavily wooded lot, there is always a steady supply of ground squirrels.  And don't get me started on moles.  Or deer.  Or bunnies.  Or raccoons.

So now, I just let nature do what it does.  And figure I'll have to double-plant everything.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> ...I grew up in a part of the country without venomous creatures


Wait, I thought you grew up in Maine? Aren't their mosquitoes the size of a B-52 bomber?  

*********************************

I decided to wind down tonight by spending a bit of time here. Earlier this evening I set up part of the basement into what Himself calls my "Chick Cave". Our basement isn't finished but we do have amenities like a TV, a nice speaker set-up for the computer, and a table/desk I can sit at to play on the computer or sort through recipes and magazines. Life is Good when you're happy with simple stuff. 

I've gotten quite a few things accomplished during my sorta-Sabbatical. Unfortunately, a lot of it wasn't on my original list. Yes I got about 25% of the basement "stuff" sorted out. As a bonus, part of the floor was also washed. More like rinsed. Unfortunately, the reason was a leaky hot water tank that we replaced. Thankfully, it was a slow leak. We had warning, made arrangements quickly with a quality plumber, and had the new one in place about 48 hours after the first noticeable moisture on the brick base the tank sits on. All the standing water was limited to the area immediately around the tank. No "inch of water" across the entire basement floor, thank goodness.

Looks like another couple days of basement cleaning seeing as we're supposed to have temps in the mid-to-upper 80s and humidity through Wednesday. After that it might be nice enough for even me to be out in the yard working in the gardens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wee bit chilly this morning, I'm under a blanket and getting ready for work


----------



## Andy M.

Leaving in about an hour to pick up my grandson from school.  The school year is winding down and he's getting antsy.  When he gets here he has a snack then does his homework.  With whatever time is left we play or watch TV/movie.  

Beginning with July, I'll have him for two full days every other week and I'll have to find stuff to keep him amused and active.  It's getting to be more work as he gets older.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Leaving in about an hour to pick up my grandson from school.  The school year is winding down and he's getting antsy.  When he gets here he has a snack then does his homework.  With whatever time is left we play or watch TV/movie.
> 
> Beginning with July, I'll have him for two full days every other week and I'll have to find stuff to keep him amused and active.  It's getting to be more work as he gets older.



Andy is there a field nearby where you can play catch with him, or take him swimming, other physical activities? Teach him running for exercise? Places where there are other children and you can sit on a bench? I know he is rather young, but what about taking up bike riding together? When I lived in Tacoma, I was one block down from the main highway and there were lots of families that used Ainsworth Street for bicycle riding. Dad in Front, Mom taking up the rear. All single file. Then on rainy days there is always reading together. Let him read one or two paragraphs, then your turn to read. Any woods nearby where you take him for nature walks? Turn over a log and see all the things that live under there. Get a book on trees and identify the different leaves and bark. Have him help you in the kitchen. Measure out the ingredients and let him add them. Teach him the different measurements. 

These were some of the activities I did with Poo when he was small. One time I took him to the Children's Theatre so he could see kids doing a live play. On Thursday the Globe used to print, "Things To Do This Weekend." It would tell you if it was free or the cost. Don't forget the July 4th week of activities. There are always things planned for kids then. And it is a chance to teach him some of the local history. I always planned my vacation for that week. Every day Poo and I headed out early in the morning and off we went. Came home every night exhausted. But we sure did have fun.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> Leaving in about an hour to pick up my grandson from school.  The school year is winding down and he's getting antsy.  When he gets here he has a snack then does his homework.  With whatever time is left we play or watch TV/movie.
> 
> Beginning with July, I'll have him for two full days every other week and I'll have to find stuff to keep him amused and active.  It's getting to be more work as he gets older.



By  all means have fun with your grandson, Andy! But since you live in Massachusetts be careful about ticks. 


"UC Berkeley researcher Denise Steinlein demonstrates the three actions found to be riskiest for acquiring the western black-legged tick: leaning against a tree, carrying wood and *sitting on a log*. (Photos by Robert Lane)

"We sat on logs for only five minutes at a time, and in 30 percent of the cases, it resulted in exposure to ticks," said Robert Lane, professor in the Division of Insect Biology at UC Berkeley's College of Natural Resources and lead investigator of the study. "It didn't matter if we sat on moss or the bare surface; the ticks were all over the log surface. *The next riskiest behavior was gathering wood, followed by sitting against trees,* which resulted in tick exposure 23 and 17% of the time, respectively."

Where Ticks Come From on eMedicineHealth.com

(The tick named in that article is the western version of what is out on the east coast. The only good news is that not all ticks will carry  Lyme disease but in Massachusetts a fairly high percentage of them do.)

Many easterners carry doxycycline with them when hiking/camping or just enjoying being outside so they can start the antibiotics that same day.

This may seem like a buzz-kill of a post but I've seen/read about  all the children who lost their childhood to Lyme disease. So I'm taking the chance of you or other people thinking I'm interfering.

I'm not suggesting that kids should be kept inside and never allowed to play as they should. *Children should have all the fun they want and not have to worry but the adults should  know how best to reduce the problem.
*
If you, Andy, have any questions, please P.M. me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Leaving in about an hour to pick up my grandson from school.  The school year is winding down and he's getting antsy.  When he gets here he has a snack then does his homework.  With whatever time is left we play or watch TV/movie.
> 
> *Beginning with July, I'll have him for two full days every other week and I'll have to find stuff to keep him amused and active.  It's getting to be more work as he gets older*.



Time to pick up a couple of bikes and hit the road, he will have you in tip top shape by the time summer is over!

~~~_Like a true nature's child, We were born, born to be wild! _


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks for the suggestions and concerns.  GS and I have access to a swimming pool about 30 seconds away if I walk across a grassy area that's perfect for baseball.  He will also be learning some cooking skills and reading every day.  If he has summer work from school, he'll be doing that too.  

We have to go to our favorite pizza joint regularly and for ice cream.  

Then there's Grampy's nap time...


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the vet to call. She is supposed to be coming here soon.


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and concerns.




I'm glad you didn't take offense. Just keep in mind---- if you have any questions, please ask me. Have fun!


----------



## creative

Been doing some unusual gardening.  I say unusual since I was deadheading the spent wild roses emanating from masses of welcome branches coming over into my garden from next door!  I love it!  My garden is blessed with white rose blossoms mingling into my arch of red roses.


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Been doing some unusual gardening.  I say unusual since I was deadheading the spent wild roses emanating from masses of welcome branches coming over into my garden from next door!  I love it!  My garden is blessed with white rose blossoms mingling into my arch of red roses.


Do you save the rosehips?


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> Do you save the rosehips?



Ah I was just thinking of that.  Normally I find rosehips a bit of a pallaver to make things with e.g. the syrup.  I know people say it has a lot of Vitamin C but this vitamin is very volatile, i.e. loses its potency in cooking and storage.

I have decided to leave some dead roses there just to look pretty when they become small rosehips (they are wild roses, so they are quite small).

I guess you save yours?  What do you make with them?

I like to make elderberry cordial and have a good recipe for that.


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Ah I was just thinking of that.  Normally I find rosehips a bit of a pallaver to make things with e.g. the syrup.  I know people say it has a lot of Vitamin C but this vitamin is very volatile, i.e. loses its potency in cooking and storage.
> 
> I have decided to leave some dead roses there just to look pretty when they become small rosehips (they are wild roses, so they are quite small).
> 
> I guess you save yours?  What do you make with them?
> 
> I like to make elderberry cordial and have a good recipe for that.


I don't have a source of rosehips, other than dried ones from the health food store. I make tea. Rosehip and hibiscus makes the best, prettiest iced-tea.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the suggestions and concerns.  GS and I have access to a swimming pool about 30 seconds away if I walk across a grassy area that's perfect for baseball.  He will also be learning some cooking skills and reading every day.  If he has summer work from school, he'll be doing that too.
> 
> We have to go to our favorite pizza joint regularly and for ice cream.
> 
> *Then there's Grampy's nap time*...



The most important item on that list!


----------



## Cheryl J

Almost 10PM here, just had a small bowl of raspberry sorbet and searching through Netflix for a movie.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm frantically downloading all the updates for all my devices.  Verizon is a pain in the rear, but sadly, it's all we can get out here.  My Verizon plan will reset at midnight tomorrow, and since they canceled my unlimited bandwidth,  I'm gonna use up every smidge of what I pay outrageous prices for!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got to see the pictures and videos last night of my grandson's wedding in Copenhagen, Denmark. Beautiful. I sure wish we could have been there. They said that everyone they met there was super nice and very friendly. All of the shops and restaurants where they went, everyone spoke English. They loved all of the food and all of the different kinds of beers. I am sittting here eating some kind of white divinity candy with walnuts they brought for me. Very good.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, that sounds so nice, JoAnn.  Congrats on your grandson's wedding! Sounds like such a beautiful place to get married.


----------



## Cheryl J

A little after 10PM here, and just came in from sitting out on the patio on this beautiful evening having a glass of wine, and playing on my laptop.  Porch light on and candles burning. So quiet, nothing but crickets chirping and Kitty laying on the table purring.  I saw something out of the corner of my eye, about the time I realized it was a 3 inch scorpion, I got up and the creepy sonofagun chased me!   Kitty jumped down and nailed him.  Yikes. Time to call the bug guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Scorpions...nope, don't wanna see them.  I'll stick with the cougars and bears!


----------



## MrsLMB

Right now I am sitting here trying to catch up on DC.  I've been gone for a short while but a dear friend suggested I come back and give it another chance.  

It can't hurt as right now I am trying to put the pieces back together that fell apart on Tuesday when my perfect little doxie Zipper died.  

I - and my husband - have huge holes in our hearts and lives right now.  We did not know he was sick.  I'm not sure if it would have made it any better.

I brought his ashes home yesterday.  He is now on top of the fireplace which seems very appropriate as it was his favorite place to be .. well other than in front of his food bowl.

So perhaps a return to DC will help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

RIP Zipper and my condolences Mr & Mrs LMB.  Losing our furbabies is hard.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so sad, MrsLMB.  RIP, sweet Zipper.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry to hear that, MrsLMB.


----------



## JoAnn L.

MrsLMB, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## taxlady

Aw MrsLMB, (((hugs))). I am so sorry to read about your loss. I understand about the hole in your heart. Give it a little while and then fill that hole up with happy memories of Zipper


----------



## JoAnn L.

We just got in the mail our homeowners policy for renewal. With it was a statement saying if we have put on a new roof recently that we qualify for a decrease in our premium. I went to their office with proof that we put on a new roof last year and we got a $59 adjustment.


----------



## LPBeier

Mrs. LMB my thoughts, prayers and love go out to you now.  So hard, specially when you don't know it is happening.  Big hugs to you and your hubby.

RIP Zipper, you will have lots of company with many other DC pets who have recently gone on to Rainbow Bridge. May they all find each other as we have here.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> We just got in the mail our homeowners policy for renewal. With it was a statement saying if we have put on a new roof recently that we qualify for a decrease in our premium. I went to their office with proof that we put on a new roof last year and we got a $59 adjustment.



That is great. Is that an adjustment of your monthly premium or just the whole policy? Whichever, $59 is $59 and nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Somebunny

My sincerest condolences Mr and Mrs LMB.  It's so hard to say good bye to our special friends.....Zipper was surely lucky to have had loving folks such as you for his people.   I hope knowing you have friends here to talk to can help you with your grief, I'm glad you decided to come back and share with us.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry for your loss, Mrs LMB.    It's especially tough when it's sudden - there is no time to 'prepare' yourself as best you can.  My thoughts and prayers to you and the Mr.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> That is great. Is that an adjustment of your monthly premium or just the whole policy? Whichever, $59 is $59 and nothing to sneeze at.



It was off the whole policy. I said the DH when we left their office that I would rather have the $59 in our bank then theirs.


----------



## Somebunny

I am sitting here at my desk at work  trying to get up the energy to go home .
Every inch of my body is screaming.  It was cleanup day today in our little town, in prep for the big 4th of July celebration.  I spent the morning staining wood railing that runs along the waterfront main street thru town.  Finished around 1pm had a pizza lunch with the other volunteers and came back to the office.  My boss (young enough to be my son) has already gone home, claiming the need for a shower and various aches and pains.  I'm all clear to go, I just have to get myself moving.  . Here I go.....


----------



## Cheryl J

Sitting on the patio watching a pair of doves build a nest in one of the trees.  It's fun watching one of them keep flying down to gather twigs, bring it to it's mate, and see them carefully adding the twigs to the new nest.  It's only about 12' off the ground, so I'll be able to watch them throughout their family building.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Went in for my tire rotation and oil change with the Cardiologist...timing is just fine, valves are good...


----------



## Cheryl J

Somebunny said:


> I am sitting here at my desk at work trying to get up the energy to go home .
> Every inch of my body is screaming. It was cleanup day today in our little town, in prep for the big 4th of July celebration. I spent the morning staining wood railing that runs along the waterfront main street thru town. Finished around 1pm had a pizza lunch with the other volunteers and came back to the office. *My boss (young enough to be my son) has already gone home, claiming the need for a shower and various aches and pains.* I'm all clear to go, I just have to get myself moving. &#55357;&#56873;. Here I go.....


 
Well, now we know who the tough one is in the office group, Somebunny!   I hope this doesn't go unnoticed with your boss. 

Looking forward to hearing about your small town 4th celebration.  IMO, those are the best ones.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Went in for my tire rotation and oil change with the Cardiologist...timing is just fine, valves are good...


 
Good! Glad to hear all the (body) parts are doing well, and that you didn't need a major tune-up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiOJuIPl8vE


----------



## taxlady

Awww


----------



## Cheryl J

*wiping away happy tears*  That was awesome.


----------



## LPBeier

Exactly what Cheryl said.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

MrsLMB said:


> ...It can't hurt as right now I am trying to put the pieces back together that fell apart on Tuesday when my perfect little doxie Zipper died.
> 
> I - and my husband - have huge holes in our hearts and lives right now.  We did not know he was sick.  I'm not sure if it would have made it any better.....



Many hugs to you and your Hubby at your precious Zipper's passing. It's tough to lose a furry friend. Hope that hole in your heart fills quickly with happy memories of Zipper.


----------



## Addie

I have to jump into the shower. I have a massive infection in both kidneys. Either that or I have strained the muscles supporting my kidneys from so much hard coughing. Oh joy! So much pain. I can see this is going to be a lousy summer. And I still have the tail end of the cold. I am contemplating on calling an ambulance to go into the hospital. If it was just one kidney, it could be treated with oral antibiotics. But when both, IV is called for. An old time doctor who was about 90 at the time taught me a trick that seems to being working for the time being. If I bend over as if I am trying to touch my toes, it loosens up the tubes that run from the kidneys to the urethra. Sometimes something as simple as doing that is all that is needed for immediate relief from the pain. Right now it seems to be working. I figure I should start to feel like it is summer right around December 24th.


----------



## cave76

What I'm doing right now: Reading about kidney infections because Addie fears she might have one.

They can be very serious but her thought that maybe coughing so much pulled the muscles around them and caused the pain sounds reasonable.

I'm thinking that if it were me, I'd go to the hospital to get it checked out. But that's just me.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> What I'm doing right now: Reading about kidney infections because Addie fears she might have one.
> 
> They can be very serious but her thought that maybe coughing so much pulled the muscles around them and caused the pain sounds reasonable.
> 
> I'm thinking that if it were me, I'd go to the hospital to get it checked out. But that's just me.



Thanks Cave. Right now the pain has subsided. So I am going to take a 'wait and see' approach. I hate calling the ambulance and going into the hospital. This is the worst time. Almost as bad as going in on a Saturday night when you see them rushing all the gunshot wounds past you. Having worked in hospitals, I know that there is less staff on the weekends. And when it comes to getting tests done, HA! Hurry up and wait.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thanks Cave. Right now the pain has subsided. So I am going to take a 'wait and see' approach. I hate calling the ambulance and going into the hospital. This is the worst time. Almost as bad as going in on a Saturday night when you see them rushing all the gunshot wounds past you. Having worked in hospitals, I know that there is less staff on the weekends. And when it comes to getting tests done, HA! Hurry up and wait.



You start running a high temp, you go...I mean it!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You start running a high temp, you go...I mean it!



I hear you. This is not my first bout with my kidneys. It has just been so many years since the last infection. Something like 35 years. At first I didn't recognize the pain. It was when I bent over to pick something up and the pain stopped, then the light went on. Right now I have a quart size glass of water beside me and am drinking that instead of my usual cup of coffee. 

When I lived in Tacoma, I had a girlfriend that was on dialysis. She was home run three times a week. Every other week she went into the hospital for a run or unless she had any problems before then. The woman who ran her was moving out of state and she asked me if I would like to do it. So I went for the training and ran her. (The pay was good.) No way do I ever want to go through what she went through.  I don't know how she kept her sense of humor through it all. I sure couldn't.


----------



## taxlady

I hope you feel better soon Addie, and listen to PF.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hope you feel better soon Addie, and listen to PF.



Thank you. I am feeling so much better. I don't know what the pain was from, but it is completely gone now.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Thank you. I am feeling so much better. I don't know what the pain was from, but it is completely gone now.


Glad to hear that but please rest up and watch yourself.  If the pain comes back at all, please go see about it.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Glad to hear that but please rest up and watch yourself.  If the pain comes back at all, please go see about it.



Thank you. If the pain does come back I am definitely going in to the hospital. I just don't get pain like that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Take care Addie. Maybe it's time to have a daily juice glass of cranberry juice? If you add a shot of vodka (which I know you would never do since you don't drink) it makes a cocktail called a Cape Codder.

*******************

I'm goofing off. If "Goofing Off" was an Olympic sport I'd win the gold medal every time.  I should be gardening - the weather is perfect for it. But the stack of magazines and the last of the coffee are telling me to waste the day and settle into the futon in the sun room until baseball time at 7:00 PM. My beloved Indians are the game of the week on Fox and I can actually see how these guys play....on mute. I really want to hear our play-by-play announcer instead, even though the audio will be a pitch behind what we've seen on the TV. Such is life for the cheap and lazy.


----------



## taxlady

I got home from shopping a while ago. I have tried out my new Bodum, burr coffee grinder and it seems to work well.  I got recommendations from friends and checked the reviews. Looks like it's easy to clean too. BISTRO | Electric coffee grinder Red | Bodum Online Shop | Canada I got the red one.

I also bought some groceries, including coffee beans, and some booze. The SAQ (provincial liquor store) was having a 10% off purchases of $100 and more, so I got a big bottle of Amarula and two boxes of wine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Loved my Bodum grinder taxy! I hope you enjoy yours just as much. Unfortunately, I broke the glass grounds catcher. When I contacted Bodum about a replacement it would have cost about $20 or so by the time I paid for shipping and stuff. My BIL has had a Cuisinart forever. It's built like a tank AND it has a plastic container to collect the grounds. I used my BedBathandBeyond 10% coupon, Discover cash-back cards, and got the Cuisinart "free". Meh, it's OK. Grinds alright, but not as precisely as the Bodum. And it isn't anywhere near as easy to clean. Again, I hope you like that Bodum as much as I did Bottoms up!


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching Rosie Roomba make her rounds. She just loves under my bed. I think she did a better job the first time I let her out. I think the problem was with the floor plan. I had the fan out in the middle of the floor and she cleaned around it, but wouldn't go past it to clean the other half of the room. I finally sent her back to sleep. But we will work out the problems as they come up. I can believe some of the fault is with me and the way this room is situated. Otherwise, I love her.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loved my Bodum grinder taxy! I hope you enjoy yours just as much. Unfortunately, I broke the glass grounds catcher. When I contacted Bodum about a replacement it would have cost about $20 or so by the time I paid for shipping and stuff. My BIL has had a Cuisinart forever. It's built like a tank AND it has a plastic container to collect the grounds. I used my BedBathandBeyond 10% coupon, Discover cash-back cards, and got the Cuisinart "free". Meh, it's OK. Grinds alright, but not as precisely as the Bodum. And it isn't anywhere near as easy to clean. Again, I hope you like that Bodum as much as I did Bottoms up!


Nice to read. I was thinking about the Cuisinart. But, ease of cleaning is a big deal to me. I also liked that most of the reviews said there was less static with the glass.


----------



## taxlady

Yay for Rosie Roomba.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...I also liked that most of the reviews said there was less static with the glass.



Definitely less static with the glass. Another hint I picked up along the way was to take a barely damp paper towel and wipe the inside of the glass collector before using. By the time you have it all put together the water has evaporated so that the grounds don't stick to wet, but they don't stick on the dry glass either. I would then use that same paper towel to wipe down the blade and such after I ground my coffee.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Definitely less static with the glass. Another hint I picked up along the way was to take a barely damp paper towel and wipe the inside of the glass collector before using. By the time you have it all put together the water has evaporated so that the grounds don't stick to wet, but they don't stick on the dry glass either. I would then use that same paper towel to wipe down the blade and such after I ground my coffee.


Thanks for the tip. I have found it to be pretty static-free, so far.

How often should I clean the burr? Is it okay to put a bunch of beans in the bean holder and leave them there for the next time?


----------



## creative

Today I finally went to the Taste Of London festival - a kind of Glastonbury festival equivalent for foodies.  It has lots of free taste samples, plus small/tapas size meals you can buy that the restaurants there cook e.g. their signature dishes...oh and cookery demos.  (One demo I went to said to let marinade food rest a while, i.e. not cook straight away .... maybe that was aimed at the complete amateur! )

The small producers were very interesting e.g. their range of artisan baked breads and organic juice combos.  Whilst none of the sample tapa meals blew me away (I guess I was expecting something exceptional), there was so much diversity there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the tip. I have found it to be pretty static-free, so far.
> 
> How often should I clean the burr? Is it okay to put a bunch of beans in the bean holder and leave them there for the next time?


I'm obsessive with cleaning appliances (not so much with the house outside of the kitchen  ) so I cleaned up after each grinding session. I have a hinged-lock glass container I would use for a few days worth of grounds, then I would clean the Bodum. FWIW, I appropriated my old pastry brush to use for brushing the coffee off the burr and also down into the shoot that leads to the glass container. And I would pretty much wash or wipe down all the working parts when I changed bags of beans because I then change varieties of coffees.

I never left beans in the hopper. Why? Because, invariably, I would forget that the beans spill all over creation if you take the hopper off while the beans are in there!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm nursing a headache with coffee. Danged thing just won't go away. Maybe I need to chase it with a watermelon margarita?


----------



## taxlady

Grinding session? How much coffee did you grind in a go?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Probably 3-4 days worth. Hence the "dusting" of the components since I use just one bag of coffee type at a time. Obsessive Me washes between bean types even though I know it's probably not an issue to keep on going, waiting to wash things up only when they look in danger of clogging. After all, I DO mix my grounds when I'm almost out of one type and move on to another! lol!


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  Watching America's Got Talent, and saw a guy let 5 rose tarantulas walk on his face.  Big deal.  Roses are the most mild-mannered spiders you could ever meet, and they're beautiful.  The judges thought it worthy to let him go on to the next round due to the creep out factor.  I think there are other better talents.


----------



## Cheryl J

Agreed, Dawg.  Watching it now, but missed some of it.  Did you see the contortionists and the group of young girls singing...omg...what are the judges thinking...?  Still watching here...


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I was thinking of all of you and maybe an adjustment on a recipe.
Cat sends her love, they are heading to other countries don't know where yet.


----------



## LPBeier

I am surfing the web at 2 am, not able to sleep because of rib pain still.  It is getting better, but still difficult to sleep. I have Violet on her bed beside me and Monkey on a chair behind me, both fast asleep.  I love the fact that they stay close when I am up late.

I am making a list of all the things that need to get done for our ceremony, around the house and just in general.  TB sure worked hard in our "back yard" this weekend.  I am so proud of him and our friend/neighbour who planted my garden for me.  I now have a really nice, peaceful place to relax this summer.  And the hot tub is really helping relax me.

Well I am hoping to get to sleep soon so I can get to the Y for a pool walking session.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Summoning the energy needed to get to the laundromat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Summoning the energy needed to go grocery shopping.


----------



## Andy M.

Eating a bowl of Cheerios and banana.


----------



## taxlady

I just had my summer tires/wheels put on the car and an oil change and they checked that nothing else needed to be done. Kinda late in the year, but I had other things going on.


----------



## LPBeier

Summoning the energy to wake up!


----------



## Mad Cook

Went shopping this morning and came home with 4 kilos of goosegogs (gooseberries to the uninitiated). I didn't actually mean to buy that many but I get confused when trying to convert lbs and ounces to kgs in my head. I will be making 6lbs of them into gooseberry jam and freezing the rest for gooseberry sauce to serve with mackerel, gooseberry pie or crumble to eat in the winter and to remind me of this glorious hot summer. When I got home I went for a walk to pick some elderflowers to add to the goosegogs as they add a special something to the jam. 

Too hot at the moment (18.00hours) so will wait to make the jam when it's cooled off a bit.

I'm going to make some marmalade as well as I didn't get round to it in the winter. I'll be cheating though as I'm using canned cooked marmalade oranges - just add sugar and water, cook to setting point and pot. Making marmalade from scratch with Seville oranges is a long-winded nightmare so I'm quite happy to let Messrs Hartley do the leg work for me!


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> Went shopping this morning and came home with 4 kilos of goosegogs (gooseberries to the uninitiated). I didn't actually mean to buy that many but I get confused when trying to convert lbs and ounces to kgs in my head. I will be making 6lbs of them into gooseberry jam and freezing the rest for gooseberry sauce to serve with mackerel, gooseberry pie or crumble to eat in the winter and to remind me of this glorious hot summer. When I got home I went for a walk to pick some elderflowers to add to the goosegogs as they add a special something to the jam.
> 
> Too hot at the moment (18.00hours) so will wait to make the jam when it's cooled off a bit.
> 
> I'm going to make some marmalade as well as I didn't get round to it in the winter. I'll be cheating though as I'm using canned cooked marmalade oranges - just add sugar and water, cook to setting point and pot. Making marmalade from scratch with Seville oranges is a long-winded nightmare so I'm quite happy to let Messrs Hartley do the leg work for me!



My Mom's Aunt (from Leeds) loved gooseberry jam.  I remember as a child trying it and not liking it but had some later in life and really enjoyed it.

I made marmalade for my Mom one year for Christmas.  I didn't have a clue how much work it was before I started.  She was thrilled and amazed as I gave her 12 jars!  Yes, a lot of work, but a labour of Love!


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to play with my LEM.
Were going to grind up 20Lbs of pork shoulder butt for breakfast sausage.
20Lbs beef round knuckle for ground beef.The butcher has some nice fat pieces ready for me to pick up and use. Hope he doesn't try con me into trying to make sausages today.Knowing him he's already got the casings ready to! 

Still have to make hubby's lunch.It's going to be a long day.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got a call from the library that my book was in, so I just went and picked it up. Lots of traffic this time of day. Now I am just waiting to meet one of my grand-daughters and her family. We are going to Happy Joe's for pizza. Yum!


----------



## LPBeier

I have been doing and folding laundry all afternoon.  It is not that we have that many dirty clothes....I am trying to get everything (sheets, towels, etc.) done before a form work friend of TB's picks up our washer & dryer and we wait for our new ones to be delivered a few days later.  

We ordered a top of the line LG set, front loading with pedestals so that it will be easier on my back.  I didn't need the top of the line, but it was on sale and TB said I deserve it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oooh, I used to love my grammy's gooseberry jam and pie. Haven't had it in decades. 

I'm relaxing'.  Dinner is done, kitchen is clean, laundry folded and put away. Going to go for a walk around sunset.


----------



## TATTRAT

Is it too early to want to be poolside with a ice cold beverage? That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Only if the sun isn't up yet...In my case, it isn't.

On Edit:  The sun just peeked over the mountain...<insert ELO>


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready to leave for a doctor's appointment then doing a quick birthday cake for a dear friend going through a tough time.  Later I will head to her place with some sort of takeout to celebrate with her and her two kids!


----------



## Andy M.

Just portioned some meats and wrapped them for the deep freeze.  Cleared some long-term stuff from the freezer on the fridge to the deep freeze.  Now I have to think about cleaning out/defrosting the deep freeze.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm elbow deep in the freezer as well, emptying the contents into coolers. The freezer alarm was going off this morning, and while I got the noise to stop, the alarm light's still blinking.  The drawer won't shut properly, and there's a build up of ice.  The interior light isn't working in the fridge part.  Not so sure I'm totally enamoured with the French door, freezer on the bottom style anymore.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Just portioned some meats and wrapped them for the deep freeze.  Cleared some long-term stuff from the freezer on the fridge to the deep freeze.  Now I have to think about cleaning out/defrosting the deep freeze.





Dawgluver said:


> I'm elbow deep in the freezer as well, emptying the contents into coolers. The freezer alarm was going off this morning, and while I got the noise to stop, the alarm light's still blinking.  The drawer won't shut properly, and there's a build up of ice.  The interior light isn't working in the fridge part.  Not so sure I'm totally enamoured with the French door, freezer on the bottom style anymore.



You guys are doing exactly what I was doing two days ago.Yesterday trganizing every shelf.
Tired yet? Yeah.We know you are.

Today once I finish up my morning tasks.I'm going to hide out in the garage.Lock the door and finally make the time to work on my sewing machine.One day of chilling out won't hurt anyone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  Thought all was well with the freezer drawer.  Defrosted.  The lights came back on in the fridge, and the alarm light stopped.  Wiped it out really well (or so I thought), reloaded it, and went to the pool.  Came back, and tried to open the freezer door.  It moved the whole fridge, but the dang drawer wouldn't open!  I finally had to sit on one of the coolers, put my feet up on the fridge doors, and yank the freezer drawer handle.  It finally opened, but the sliding drawers inside the big freezer drawer wouldn't budge.  Must have been enough moisture that it froze them stuck.  Got one working, no go on the other, so the hair dryer came out.  Now I'm checking the dang thing every 5 minutes to make sure the parts that are supposed to move still do.


----------



## Zhizara

A perfect example of "no good deed goes unpunished", Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> A perfect example of "no good deed goes unpunished", Dawg!




Yep.  And the ever-so-helpful DH was making Monday morning quarterbacking comments when he came home.


----------



## LPBeier

A day of "nothing going right!"

The Naturopath's office booked only 1/2 hour for TB's test results and not a second half hour for me so I was able to get one little thing in and need to go back Thursday for my time.  The Dr. was very apologetic but she had a client right after us and TB couldn't bring me back later so Thursday it is.  Oh well, at least I got one issue taken care of!

My friend got some more bad news on her birthday and just really didn't feel like celebrating.  Which in a way is good because I had to take a couple of Tylenol with codeine as my rib and leg pain are specially bad today and so I don't want to drive.  

So now my take-out idea is gone and I need to find something for supper.  But I have lots of veggies and salad makings and a portobella I can grill!

So, it wasn't the day I planned, but it's all good (other than my friend's situation but even she is looking at it in a positive light).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished packing before heading to bed for a couple of hours. Himself got a call on Tuesday that his aunt in Chicago died. Aunt Ann was in her mid-90s and had lived a very full life. Her funeral Mass and burial will be south of Pittsburgh on Thursday,  so we'll leave here about noon today. Since we'll be two hours away from the kids we're on an impromptu vacation back home. If you guys don't hear from me for a week or two just figure I'm still in heaven.  ;-)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Drive Safe, CG!  Miss ya already!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Drive Safe, CG!  Miss ya already!


What PF said.


----------



## Andy M.

Just starting a big pot of "Sunday Ragu" with sausages and meatballs.  It should be done in time for dinner.


----------



## taxlady

Hanging out at my mummy-in-law's house.


----------



## Addie

My cold came back on me. But at least this time I can get all the phlegm up with one good cough. Every time I try to talk to someone, it set me off on a coughing spell. Feeling better though. Am going to see the NP tomorrow. The severity of this cod is lasting way too long.


----------



## LPBeier

Cleaning up after a play session between Violet and Monkey.  They don't do this often, but when they do it, they go all out.  Violet decided it was time for all of the stuffing to come out of her "puppy" and even ripped it to shreds to finish the job.  Monkey meanwhile was jumping all over, including on Violet, the furniture and knocked down her play tower.  So Violet chased her under the couch and Monkey grabbed Vi's tail from under her safe place.  Vi turned around quick and knocked over the crunchies left in her dish.

Now they are both sleeping and I am left with the mess!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Cleaning up after a play session between Violet and Monkey.  They don't do this often, but when they do it, they go all out.  Violet decided it was time for all of the stuffing to come out of her "puppy" and even ripped it to shreds to finish the job.  Monkey meanwhile was jumping all over, including on Violet, the furniture and knocked down her play tower.  So Violet chased her under the couch and Monkey grabbed Vi's tail from under her safe place.  Vi turned around quick and knocked over the crunchies left in her dish.
> 
> Now they are both sleeping and I am left with the mess!



You're such a good mommy, LP! 

I'm getting out ingredients to make tzatziki so it can sit in the fridge while I make chicken marinade and Greek salads for dinner.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> *You're such a good mommy, LP! *
> 
> I'm getting out ingredients to make tzatziki so it can sit in the fridge while I make chicken marinade and Greek salads for dinner.



Or just a big sucker!


----------



## Addie

I am fighting sleep. If I go to sleep now, I will wake up around four-thirty in the morning and be up for the day.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I am fighting sleep. If I go to sleep now, I will wake up around four-thirty in the morning and be up for the day.



So go to bed now and do the things you were going to do to keep awake in the morning instead.


----------



## Cheryl J

Laurie, I do love reading about the adventures of Violet and Monkey. 

CG, take care and we'll see you when you get back. 

I was just outside checking on the pair of doves who started a nest in a tree in my back yard.  One, or both, have been sitting on the eggs constantly - I think they share duties .  It's very windy today, I sure hope the nest doesn't get blown out of the tree.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> So go to bed now and do the things you were going to do to keep awake in the morning instead.



Good idea. Good night!


----------



## CWS4322

While it is still cool, I'm off to pick strawberries, then grab some excess rhubarb from a friend, stop at the bank, LCBO for some strawberry wine (if they have any), and then home to continue my experiments with homemade vinegars. I'm going to roast the strawberries and rhubarb and try a batch of each. Might also throw some strawberries in the dehydrator to intensify the flavor (not dehydrate them all the way). We'll see. I also have some cherries to turn into vinegar. About mid August, I plan to create some amazing salads with these vinegars I've been making...can't wait to try maple syrup vinegar and date vinegar using sherry....


----------



## Andy M.

We just got back from a day rip to Burlington Vermont.  Fantastic farmers market there.  We bought some cheeses and wines.  

Also did a tasting at a chocolate factory.  Life is so hard.  Learned a little about flavor elements in chocolate.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like a fun day, Andy! 

We just finished dinner and are about to leave to get some frozen yogurt for dessert. It's been a lovely day


----------



## Somebunny

Sitting on my deck listening to a live band play every Beach Boy song ever written...... We don't know what's going on, it seems to be at some neighbors a little west of us.  The music is good!
Babababarbaraann!!!!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Sitting on my deck listening to a live band play every Beach Boy song ever written...... We don't know what's going on, it seems to be at some neighbors a little west of us.  The music is good!
> Babababarbaraann!!!!



We have the Beach Boys coming to Boston for the Boston Pops Orch. concert on July 4th on the Esplanade.


----------



## Somebunny

Nice Addie!

So I figured out what was going on by putting a plea out in Facebook.  It was a Corporate Party in a Custom Brokers parking lot in Canada......that's how close I live to the border lol!  It was Al Jardine (original Beach Boy) David Marks ( original Beach Boy) and Dean Torrence of "Jan and Dean" they tour with a band they call Surf City Allstars.
It was great, I wish I had known it was happening, I probably could have gotten a birds eye view!  No matter though, we could hear it quite well!


----------



## Addie

Somebunny said:


> Nice Addie!
> 
> So I figured out what was going on by putting a plea out in Facebook.  It was a Corporate Party in a Custom Brokers parking lot in Canada......that's how close I live to the border lol!  It was Al Jardine (original Beach Boy) David Marks ( original Beach Boy) and Dean Torrence of "Jan and Dean" they tour with a band they call Surf City Allstars.
> It was great, I wish I had known it was happening, I probably could have gotten a birds eye view!  No matter though, we could hear it quite well!



Could you have gone up to the border and watched? Taking a beach chair?


----------



## CarolPa

Somebunny said:


> Sitting on my deck listening to a live band play every Beach Boy song ever written...... We don't know what's going on, it seems to be at some neighbors a little west of us.  The music is good!
> Babababarbaraann!!!!




That better than we get.  Lately, someone up the street has been playing bagpipes, or maybe just bagpipe music.  DH said he feels like he's at a funeral.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here doing anything but what I need and should be doing. Working on the grocery list. It is a chore I hate. I am leaving at seven in the morning with Spike to do my monthly trip. 

The Pirate has finally developed a conscience. I feed him every time he comes here. And with prices rising, and considering I buy for only one, I had to call it to a halt. Every time he wants to know what I have to eat in the house, I tell him cereal. But no milk. He has decided to give me some money to buy some of the foods he likes.


----------



## Cheryl J

Somebunny said:


> Sitting on my deck listening to a live band play every Beach Boy song ever written...... We don't know what's going on, it seems to be at some neighbors a little west of us. The music is good!
> Babababarbaraann!!!!


 
Oh how fun!  I would really get into that, I love the old Beach Boys songs! "...oh wouldn't it be nice, if....."


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, glad to hear your son is going to help out with groceries...with the cost these days, yikes.  

I just came in from cleaning out the Weber, washing the patio table, and trimming some container plants.  Going to make up a shopping list and head out to the grocery store bright and early in the morning. Hoping to grill some shrimp tomorrow, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to calm Violet down.  There are fireworks going off for Canada Day and they scare her.  For some reason she wouldn't let me put the Thundershirt on.  Usually it helps to calm her and she lets us put it on no problem.


----------



## Addie

Stupid Idiot here reporting in. Spike took me shopping and when we got back I didn't have my leg far away from the door. So when I went to close the car door, the pointed end of the door caught my leg really good. Took a nice hunk of skin. 

I did something today that I haven't done in years. I not only spent every bit of my food stamps, I went over by $2.00. I usually have about $60 left over for the rest of the month. And then when we got back, I went to get on my scooter down in the Community Room and noticed that I didn't shut it off. Fortunately if you accidently leave it on, it will shut itself off after a certain length of time. So now I have it charging up. This is going to be an interesting day. First the scooter, then the food stamps and last my leg. What else can I do to screw up the day?


----------



## Andy M.

We use an oscillating floor fan along with A/C to cool the house.  It makes a significant difference.  Sadly it broke last night so grandson and I are off to get a replacement this morning.  We may be able to squeeze in a pizza for lunch or an ice cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Super Grampy, able to squeeze in a pizza or ice cream in a single day.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We use an oscillating floor fan along with A/C to cool the house.  It makes a significant difference.  Sadly it broke last night so grandson and I are off to get a replacement this morning.  We may be able to squeeze in a pizza for lunch or an ice cream.



Why not both? I think little grandson deserves anything his little heart desires. He is one great kid! And grandparents are supposed to spoil the grandkids. Didn't they teach you that at grandparent school?


----------



## Andy M.

Trust me, ladies.  He does not want for much.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Trust me, ladies.  He does not want for much.



Oh we know that. He has a certain grandpa wrapped around his finger. I was thinking about the time you had surgery on your arm and how careful and caring he was with you. He is one heck of a great kid!  And a special one for him.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> We use an oscillating floor fan along with A/C to cool the house.  It makes a significant difference...


I wondered about that. I would have tried it if I could find a good place to put it. I may try harder, since you say it makes a significant difference. Ours cools the house just fine, but it is aimed in such a way that it doesn't put a lot of cool air in Stirling's office, the one that has so many computers running that we don't have to heat it in winter.


----------



## Zhizara

I use a personal fan (4") on my desk and a box fan in front of it.  I use another box fan in the bedroom.  My monthly electric bill is $25, compared to others that use their A/C all the time whose bill is $70-$80 or more.

I stay comfortable with my windows open most of the time.  If I get too warm I close the windows and run the A/C for awhile then turn it off and leave the windows closed until after 5pm.

Box fans are $20 or less, but save more than that in electric cost in the first month.

Taxy, I'd suggest you get one just for your computer room.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I wondered about that. I would have tried it if I could find a good place to put it. I may try harder, since you say it makes a significant difference. Ours cools the house just fine, but it is aimed in such a way that it doesn't put a lot of cool air in Stirling's office, the one that has so many computers running that we don't have to heat it in winter.




I can set the central air 2ºF warmer with the fan going and we're comfortable.  Our main floor is a LR and kitchen with a dining area.  The fan lives in the passage between.  It blows into the LR in the evening.  During the day, it's moved about 6-8 feet so it hits the kitchen and dining area as that's where people are.

The two BRs upstairs have ceiling fans to assist the A/C.  The fans are mounted over the beds and the control is mounted above the headboard.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ceiling fans do help so much. I have one in all the bedrooms, living room, and dining room. I especially love the one in my bedroom - the quiet hum is so relaxing and helps me go to sleep. My daughter has the oscillating fans too, and she loves them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Ceiling fans do help so much. I have one in all the bedrooms, living room, and dining room. I especially love the one in my bedroom - the quiet hum is so relaxing and helps me go to sleep. My daughter has the oscillating fans too, and she loves them.



Absolutely agree with this. We have ceiling fans in all the bedrooms upstairs and the living room, dining room, my office, the kitchen and the sunroom downstairs. I couldn't cook in the summer in the kitchen without them.


----------



## Zhizara

Today, I'm polishing up my grocery lists for tomorrow's shopping.


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> Absolutely agree with this. We have ceiling fans in all the bedrooms upstairs and the living room, dining room, my office, the kitchen and the sunroom downstairs. I couldn't cook in the summer in the kitchen without them.



I, personally, don't find any difference by the use of ceiling fans. They just seem to move hot air around. Fortunately where I live there's not the oppressive heat that others might have---- at least not for very long at a time.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I can set the central air 2ºF warmer with the fan going and we're comfortable.  Our main floor is a LR and kitchen with a dining area.  The fan lives in the passage between.  It blows into the LR in the evening.  During the day, it's moved about 6-8 feet so it hits the kitchen and dining area as that's where people are.
> 
> The two BRs upstairs have ceiling fans to assist the A/C.  The fans are mounted over the beds and the control is mounted above the headboard.


Am I understanding this right? You have a movable air conditioner that lives on the ground floor. Do the ceiling fans in the bedrooms "suck" the cool air upstairs?

Our air conditioner is not movable. It's "ductless" and is mounted at the top of the stairs, more or less facing the master bedroom.

I'm hoping to "push" some cold air the opposite direction, into Stirling's office and the spare bedroom.


----------



## Andy M.

No, that's not it.  We have central air conditioning.  Ductwork in the walls take cooled air to every room.  

We have an oscillating floor fan that we keep on the main floor of the condo and move around to move the air in the rooms were using at the time.  That fan creates air movement that aids the A/C in cooling us so the A/C doesn't have to work as much.

The ceiling fans in the bedrooms blow on you in the bed and help cool you as you sleep (or whatever).


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished washing the kitchen floor and I'm sweating like a pig. Steve is off flying an Angel Flight mission, so I turned on all the fans and took my shirt off. Sorry about the "mind picture", it's not a pretty sight.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Andy. I get it. The fan gets moved, not the AC. 

I'll give the oscillating fan a try somewhere upstairs.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I just finished washing the kitchen floor and I'm sweating like a pig. Steve is off flying an Angel Flight mission, so I turned on all the fans and took my shirt off. Sorry about the "mind picture", it's not a pretty sight.




Hmmm.  Half naked and glistening with sweat.  Let me think about that for a minute.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Hmmm.  Half naked and glistening with sweat.  Let me think about that for a minute.



I think you must be thinking of Trixie, my avatar.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I think you must be thinking of Trixie, my avatar.




Um, yeah.  That's it.  I was thinking of Trixie.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I have a LOAD of wonderful news tonight!

Cat & Company are in Constanta; everyone's fine, and they're gearing up for the wedding on Friday. Cat saw her precious fishing boat, the Catina II, for the first time and when she saw it sitting tall and proud, she dropped to her knees on the dock and bawled her head off, lol!

Did anyone think she wouldn't?

The Moms are worn out, but the kids are enjoying a night on the town. Cat has a horrible Romanian car named Snot there, and the kids are out in THAT -- not Rina's Volvo! Gee whizzzz! But no worries; if one of them slams a door too hard and it falls apart, I'm sure she has cab fare. Stela arrived today in Constanta from Brasov, and Cat said she was doing "remarkably well" and obviously happy to be with all of them.

I hope they'll let her post pics! But don't hold your breath. This family's a lot worse than me when it comes to privacy.

The Hernandez family, whose house in our neighborhood burned, moved into a four-bedroom home. They've lost pretty much everything, so we're all still scrambling to get stuff for them. This home is already furnished, and from what I understand, it's comfortable. They're just happy to be together and out of the hotel. Allstate hasn't decided yet whether to raze the house and start over, or gut it and fix it. I saw the inside yesterday, and there is absolutely nothing left of the garage, kitchen, and livingroom and the rest of it has terrible smoke damage, so I'm guessing razing and rebuilding. The fire had also spread to the attic and roof, and that's never good.

The three terrorist kittens we have holed up in the guestroom are fine, and I had forgotten what kittens can be like. My 5 cats still aren't happy, and poor Lilly the dog is still confused. Wish me luck!

Cat sends her love to all of you, and I hope I'll hear from her tomorrow about how the wedding plans are going. It's going to be a real simple one, but unique!


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the update CCL. Next time you talk to her, give her our love.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so glad to read all the news CCL. You must BEG for pictures of the wedding posted here. All our thoughts will be with them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks CCL...love the updates, tell Cat we love and miss her.  I'll be on tenterhooks all day Friday...


----------



## CrazyCatLady

OH....Friday. I'm already a nervous wreck! 

I just can't believe our girl is going to get married. I have seen her grow up and I hate to say this, but dang it, she's a beautiful lady now, and ready to be a wife and a forever mate to Carl.

I remember when she was 16 and she thought boys were the scourge of humanity and the root of all evils.

I did tell her on the phone she fell in love with the scourge of humanity, and she laughed and said, "But Carl is no scourge, yes?"

Who could argue with that?


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'll pass your well wishes and thoughts to her. She'll appreciate you all.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I just finished washing the kitchen floor and I'm sweating like a pig. Steve is off flying an Angel Flight mission, so I turned on all the fans and took my shirt off. Sorry about the "mind picture", it's not a pretty sight.



Yesterday morning I got out of the shower and was running around with just the large bath towel wrapped around me. It covered me from the arm pits to my ankles. When my kids were really small, I never left my bedroom in the morning until I was fully dressed. Now I live alone and still feel guilty in a bath towel. Old teachings die hard. 

Why is it all right to be seen on a public beach in the tiniest bikini, yet a bra and full brief panties are considered to be in poor taste.


----------



## CarolPa

Kayelle said:


> I just finished washing the kitchen floor and I'm sweating like a pig. Steve is off flying an Angel Flight mission, so I turned on all the fans and took my shirt off.* Sorry about the "mind picture", it's not a pretty sight. *




I think what Andy is trying to say is "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!"  LOL


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a client to come drop off some papers.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I don't think kids realize that parents on retirement income just don't have the money to keep all their favorite foods in the house for when they come over.  I was only 10 years old when my grandmother passed away, but I don't recall once ever eating a meal at her house.  My grandfather's pension was so small.  If we visited them, even on a holiday, we went after dinner.  

I am surprised to hear that you spend all your food stamp money because I recall you saying that you often forget to eat or eat small amounts.  I have heard people say that they have a hard time spending all their foodstamp money and if you don't use it all they will cut your amount back.  Don't know if that's really true.


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting for TB to wake up so we can go look at rings for our ceremony and a new TV/sound system.

I also have to pick up one of Violet's meds and return a bag of kitten food.  We decided instead of getting a refund or exchange for adult food, we will donate it for when they get kittens dropped off.  That is how we got Monkey and we are grateful for they care they gave her.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for a client to come drop off some papers.


Do you just do taxes (I know corporate can go year round) or do you do accounting as well?


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Do you just do taxes (I know corporate can go year round) or do you do accounting as well?


I used to do accounting, but can't be bothered any more. I just do the accounting for my biz clients. It's late taxes that I will be doing. Client got a letter from the CRA or the MRQ to get them done within 30 days.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I don't think kids realize that parents on retirement income just don't have the money to keep all their favorite foods in the house for when they come over.  I was only 10 years old when my grandmother passed away, but I don't recall once ever eating a meal at her house.  My grandfather's pension was so small.  If we visited them, even on a holiday, we went after dinner.
> 
> I am surprised to hear that you spend all your food stamp money because I recall you saying that you often forget to eat or eat small amounts.  I have heard people say that they have a hard time spending all their foodstamp money and if you don't use it all they will cut your amount back.  Don't know if that's really true.



About every three months my freezer goes down to empty and like this month, I had to buy a lot of meats. They get broken down into single servings, and placed in the freezer. That is one reason I spent all my food stamps this month. 

My kids are always sending me over a large plate of food. That is one reason I don't use all my food stamps in one month. And I do like to save some for the extra coffee cream, and other things I know I will run out of. And yes, if you fail to use any of your stamps, they will send you a letter before they stop your stamps. A lot of folks only get $10 a month. Now that may not sound like a lot, but it can buy a whole roast that can be cut down into single servings. There are a lot of things you can buy with that $10. A lot of the elderly consider it an insult that they only qualified for the $10. Some elderly figure that they will let that $10 accumulate month to month, and then go buy a small grocery order. By then you have already been red flagged and the FS Department is keeping an eye on your account. Use it or lose it! 

I have worked with several residents in the building. You can apply on line here for them and since I have a computer (one of two residents that have one) I am only too glad to help them apply. A lot of the resident here think they have too much money. What really surprises me is when their kids refuse to allow their parents to apply for them. I guess they would rather see their parents go hungry. Really ticks me off. 

I went from $168 down to $140 in stamps in less than a year. We have had two cuts this year. But that is fine with me. I figure I am still fortunate and very grateful to have what I have.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I used to do accounting, but can't be bothered any more. I just do the accounting for my biz clients. It's late taxes that I will be doing. Client got a letter from the CRA or the MRQ to get them done within 30 days.


I know about late tax notices.  I was a bookkeeper for TB long before the relationship happened.  He had a business with two partners - they were all programmers.  Their taxes were three years behind.  I got them caught up and ended up becoming a partner and eventually managing partner because programmers are not the greatest at business details or customer service. Once I took on these roles customers, vendors and the government were all much happier!


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished checking all the fence boards around the house.
We don't want to ever see another repeat of what happened last night.

I've been dog sitting my neighbors dog.He's supposed to be home with his siblings,but has chosen to turn himself into "Houdini"Slips under the fence and comes running right back over to my house.

Last night I was sitting at the dining room table,at the cornet of my eye I see something moving around on the patio.Checked to see if all of our dogs were accountable.I no sooner turned around and saw that we had 4 stray dogs brazenly heading right to the doggy door.They were going to actually come in. I jumped up opened the door to shoo them off.When they saw me the took off around the house.Not without stopping and fighting with each other first.The had apparently found loose boards and come on in.

It's been a problem on this street for the past week with a pack of dogs running wild.You can't drive down the street or try and park your car while trying to avoid hitting them.

While we were fixing the fence they had ran back around to my street.
We had just finished when we heard one nasty dog fight out front.All 4 of them were at it under and around my car.They were in one vicious cycle.I've never seen dogs behaving like that.
They moved to the next yard,then the next fighting all the way.Working themselves up the street again.
My neighbor came out.So we did to.I thought she had been bitten or her kids mauled by them.They weren't.
I don't know yet anyways if those dogs hurt anyone.They were crazy!

She told me that she would call the police.Those dogs needed to be stopped.I didn't see a cruiser drive by.Hopefully they were caught and picked up on the next street over.

What's wrong with people who raise dogs to behave like that?
Don't they know the dog will probably be shot or put down?
I'm a little fed up with the ignorant dog owners like that.I'll be tossing the problem right back at them from now on.

Munky.


----------



## Katie H

We've been invited to Glenn's son's home for a Fourth of July cookout/party tomorrow and I agreed to bring a bowl of my Cajun potato salad.

Well, it's taken me all day but I got it done.  I'm still trussed up/splinted, etc. after having reconstructive surgery on my left hand last month and cutting stuff up is a very long process.  It may have taken the bulk of the day, but I feel accomplished and I discovered some creative ways to approach and complete my task.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Just finished checking all the fence boards around the house.
> We don't want to ever see another repeat of what happened last night.
> 
> I've been dog sitting my neighbors dog.He's supposed to be home with his siblings,but has chosen to turn himself into "Houdini"Slips under the fence and comes running right back over to my house.
> 
> Last night I was sitting at the dining room table,at the cornet of my eye I see something moving around on the patio.Checked to see if all of our dogs were accountable.I no sooner turned around and saw that we had 4 stray dogs brazenly heading right to the doggy door.They were going to actually come in. I jumped up opened the door to shoo them off.When they saw me the took off around the house.Not without stopping and fighting with each other first.The had apparently found loose boards and come on in.
> 
> It's been a problem on this street for the past week with a pack of dogs running wild.You can't drive down the street or try and park your car while trying to avoid hitting them.
> 
> While we were fixing the fence they had ran back around to my street.
> We had just finished when we heard one nasty dog fight out front.All 4 of them were at it under and around my car.They were in one vicious cycle.I've never seen dogs behaving like that.
> They moved to the next yard,then the next fighting all the way.Working themselves up the street again.
> My neighbor came out.So we did to.I thought she had been bitten or her kids mauled by them.They weren't.
> I don't know yet anyways if those dogs hurt anyone.They were crazy!
> 
> She told me that she would call the police.Those dogs needed to be stopped.I didn't see a cruiser drive by.Hopefully they were caught and picked up on the next street over.
> 
> What's wrong with people who raise dogs to behave like that?
> Don't they know the dog will probably be shot or put down?
> I'm a little fed up with the ignorant dog owners like that.I'll be tossing the problem right back at them from now on.
> 
> Munky.



That's really scary. Are they strays? Years ago, we used to have problems with dogs traveling in packs and causing problems like that, but the city's Animal Control division has apparently picked them all up.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> We've been invited to Glenn's son's home for a Fourth of July cookout/party tomorrow and I agreed to bring a bowl of my Cajun potato salad.
> 
> Well, it's taken me all day but I got it done.  I'm still trussed up/splinted, etc. after having reconstructive surgery on my left hand last month and cutting stuff up is a very long process.  It may have taken the bulk of the day, but I feel accomplished and I discovered some creative ways to approach and complete my task.



Glad you're feeling good about it, and hope you're not in too much pain


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Glad you're feeling good about it, and hope you're not in too much pain



No pain actually and no swelling and the surgery was two weeks ago today.  The arthritis pain before the surgery was far worse, and relentless, than any of the post-surgery pain.  I'm way more comfortable.  Just have to be very, very creative when it comes to doing day-to-day tasks.  At least it's not my dominant hand.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> What's wrong with people who raise dogs to behave like that?
> Don't they know the dog will probably be shot or put down?
> I'm a little fed up with the ignorant dog owners like that.I'll be tossing the problem right back at them from now on.
> 
> Munky.


A local dog "obedience" (hollow laff) class meets at the stables on Tuesdays. I can't believe it when I see the dogs and their people arriving and leaving. They do all these exercises in behaviour on the leash, walking to heel, being quiet and all the other things a young dog needs to know but when they are out of the class and on their way to and from the carpark they let the dogs pull on the leash, try to throw themselves at the horses who are looking over their doors at the chaos, bark, growl and yap, and everything they are supposed to be learning goes out of the window.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> A local dog "obedience" (hollow laff) class meets at the stables on Tuesdays. I can't believe it when I see the dogs and their people arriving and leaving. They do all these exercises in behaviour on the leash, walking to heel, being quiet and all the other things a young dog needs to know but when they are out of the class and on their way to and from the carpark they let the dogs pull on the leash, try to throw themselves at the horses who are looking over their doors at the chaos, bark, growl and yap, and everything they are supposed to be learning goes out of the window.


The best "dog training" does more more training of the human than the dog.


----------



## Zhizara

Katie H said:


> We've been invited to Glenn's son's home for a Fourth of July cookout/party tomorrow and I agreed to bring a bowl of my Cajun potato salad.
> 
> Well, it's taken me all day but I got it done.  I'm still trussed up/splinted, etc. after having reconstructive surgery on my left hand last month and cutting stuff up is a very long process.  It may have taken the bulk of the day, but I feel accomplished and I discovered some creative ways to approach and complete my task.



Sounds delicious.  Recipe please?  When your hand feels beter.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> The best "dog training" does more more training of the human than the dog.


It does indeed.


----------



## cave76

Mad Cook said:


> A local dog "obedience" (hollow laff) class meets at the stables on Tuesdays. I can't believe it when I see the dogs and their people arriving and leaving. They do all these exercises in behaviour on the leash, walking to heel, being quiet and all the other things a young dog needs to know but when they are out of the class and on their way to and from the carpark they let the dogs pull on the leash, try to throw themselves at the horses who are looking over their doors at the chaos, bark, growl and yap, and everything they are supposed to be learning goes out of the window.



Dog owner to dog:
Come here.

Dog owner to dog, a second time:
Come here.

Dog owner to dog a third (fourth or fifth) time:
Come here! I really mean it! 

Finally the owner drags the dog over to his side.

What has the dog learned? It's o.k to pay no attention the first through fifth + times.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> That's really scary. Are they strays? Years ago, we used to have problems with dogs traveling in packs and causing problems like that, but the city's Animal Control division has apparently picked them all up.



I don't think they are strays at all.Last night was the first time in ages that we didn't hear biting,snarling,yapping rats all night/day.

I think they live on the street behind me.The one who charged at me had a familiar snarl.The other sounded familiar to.I think it was the female in heat again the way the pack was chasing her around.

Never thought I'd see the day that my Golden Retriever would actually bow up and charge another dog.He did it.Meant it.Get out of my yard!
He beat me to the fence,chased them out.One turned around and came back at me.

We don't have animal control services here.It's on an occasion like that is when they come out.

You know, when people come to my house they are always astounded by how well behaved our dogs are.They've been well trained.We keep consistent with the do's and dont's. They've asked me to help train their dogs,so I do help.They fail to keep up.I guess it's It's easier to give up to them to let the dogs run the house.Keep them outside all the time.Who's just submitted to a 2Lb terrier? Wasn't me.

"Houdini" as we've nik named him will probably become our dog.
They won't be able to keep him from my house.He's loving the interaction with us and our other dogs.Has respected the discipline when it's needed.
I can't do much.I'm not the owner.He's got the idea no marking territory in my house.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with my CD playing softly, the kids across the street like they do every year, are shooting off (illegal) firecrackers, and all of a sudden I hear the sounds of heaven. The skies opened up and it is POURING down. I looked out the window and can't even see across the street. The kid that races his electric scooter up and down the street had to have got caught in the downpour. 

Now I don't mind the fireworks. It is only once a year and they have always stopped a reasonable hour. Now the kid that races his scooter all day and all night, well I would love to put my hands around his pearly white throat. It is an every day (night) occurrence. 

Well, that was a quick downpour. Waiting for the next one. I am sure there is more to come. Lots of thunder far away. I just looked at my weather bug that I have on my screen. LOTS more to come. This is going to be an interesting night! Oh, oh. The rain has stopped (temporarily) and they are finishing off their firecrackers across the street. 

No complaints though. After all, like most of us including Cat, they are all Americans and have every right to celebrate their birthday!


----------



## Zhizara

Addie, you're probably feeling the effects of Arthur winding up.

Last night when the wind was supposed to be 5 knots or so, suddenly was rattling the windows with powerful gusts.  The wind was back to normal today.  Hi, Arthur.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Addie, you're probably feeling the effects of Arthur winding up.
> 
> Last night when the wind was supposed to be 5 knots or so, suddenly was rattling the windows with powerful gusts.  The wind was back to normal today.  Hi, Arthur.



Indeed, and BTW,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL AMERICANS AND THOSE THAT ARE BEING SWORN IN ON NOW YOUR BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Addie

*Peaceful and Pleasant Atmosphere*

These past couple of days it has been so peaceful and pleasant in this forum. Now some of the name calling and back biting seems to be creeping in again. 

If a post appears to need a correction on a point, it can be done nicely. Or it can even be done in private. 

Let's all get back to the peaceful and pleasant atmosphere that we all enjoy please.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sitting here during another of my sleepless nights.  My rib pain and headaches are getting worse instead of better.  I see the Naturopath in the morning and my family doctor in the afternoon (they are actually working together on this!).  

At least I am keeping myself busy with putting together the last of the invites - people we kind of forgot or who thought they couldn't make it and now can.  I am really enjoying making these.  

We didn't get out to get our rings but will do it Saturday.  Mine will definitely need sizing.  TB's is really cool with an infinity symbol with a diamond in the centre.  Infinity has special meaning in our relationship as we say our love is always and forever, using criss cross arrows and infinity to illustrate it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> Addie, you're probably feeling the effects of Arthur winding up.
> 
> Last night when the wind was supposed to be 5 knots or so, suddenly was rattling the windows with powerful gusts.  The wind was back to normal today.  Hi, Arthur.



Arthur is way too far from Boston to be causing rain there. It's just now passing Virginia. There was a separate storm in the northeast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Addie, you're probably feeling the effects of Arthur winding up.
> 
> Last night when the wind was supposed to be 5 knots or so, suddenly was rattling the windows with powerful gusts.  The wind was back to normal today.  Hi, Arthur.



Okay, when I first read this last night, it made me go back and reread Addie's post to see why you were talking about Arthritis...



GotGarlic said:


> Arthur is way too far from Boston to be causing rain there. It's just now passing Virginia. There was a separate storm in the northeast.



Ah, clarity...apparently a storm named Arthur is making the rounds.  I'll go back to my corner now.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, when I first read this last night, it made me go back and reread Addie's post to see why you were talking about Arthritis...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, clarity...apparently a storm named Arthur is making the rounds.  I'll go back to my corner now.



Don't worry, PF, I thought the same way until I remembered the storm brewing on the coast.

However, on some days, my "arthur" feels just as formidable as the weather one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Don't worry, PF, I thought the same way until I remembered the storm brewing on the coast.
> 
> However, on some days, my "arthur" feels just as formidable as the weather one.



LOL!  I just need to turn my "Nurse instincts" off...I have a tendency to look at people and categorize as how easy it would be to start an IV on them.  "Arthur" is a daily part of my life, personally and at work.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> These past couple of days it has been so peaceful and pleasant in this forum. Now some of the name calling and back biting seems to be creeping in again.
> 
> If a post appears to need a correction on a point, it can be done nicely. Or it can even be done in private.
> 
> Let's all get back to the peaceful and pleasant atmosphere that we all enjoy please.



Addie?
Did I miss something here? I haven't seen anything as you've described.
The forum seems to me to be running it's usual pace.Maybe another cup of coffee is needed here.Houdini woke me up too early.

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Arthur is way too far from Boston to be causing rain there. It's just now passing Virginia. There was a separate storm in the northeast.


I hope it didn't hit you too hard. How are you doing with the storm?


----------



## taxlady

I had already Googled Arthur. A friend on FB wrote to her sister in New Brunswick that she was hoping it wouldn't be too eventful. Yup, New Brunswick, Canada is/was in the predicted path.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I hope it didn't hit you too hard. How are you doing with the storm?



As a friend of mine said, it wasn't as bad as a typical nor'easter. There was some minor flooding in the usual places and a couple thousand power outages closer to the beach, but just heavy rain and some wind here. The Outer Banks of North Carolina got it much worse - a lot of sand where it shouldn't be - but I don't think any roads are closed.

It cleared out late this morning and we have a beautiful day with 78F and low humidity.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hope it didn't hit you too hard. How are you doing with the storm?



It is raining right now. There is thunder in the distant. A bit further away than last night. But I am sure it is coming my way. I don't mind storms. It is the wind that bothers me. I have seen first hand the damage it can do. If it can bring down a bridge that is all cement, it can bring down anything. When I lived in Tacoma we had a wind storm. No rain or thunder. Just winds that were more than 75 m.p.h. The huge blue spruce in back of my house got blown down. Fortunately it went in the opposite direction away from my house. I was looking out the window when it happened. I can still hear and feel the sound of it falling.


----------



## bakechef

got a gallon of vanilla bean ice cream going in the kitchen.  It's going to go with peach cobbler tomorrow.  Having friends over for a cookout.

I'm still slightly amazed that ice and salt cause ice cream to freeze


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> Addie?
> Did I miss something here? I haven't seen anything as you've described.
> The forum seems to me to be running it's usual pace.Maybe another cup of coffee is needed here.Houdini woke me up too early.
> 
> Munky.



My question to Addie, is why bring something up that most folks don't notice? I'm clueless and happy too.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> I had already Googled Arthur. A friend on FB wrote to her sister in New Brunswick that she was hoping it wouldn't be too eventful. Yup, New Brunswick, Canada is/was in the predicted path.



Where I live, at one point we were only 150 miles away from it, but it was like "oh look it's a bit windy outside and raining" that's it, we lucked out.  East of us got a bit ruffled though.

Oh and it must have made my power blink, I had to reset clocks oh the humaity!


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> Where I live, at one point we were only 150 miles away from it, but it was like "oh look it's a bit windy outside and raining" that's it, we lucked out.  East of us got a bit ruffled though.
> 
> Oh and it must have made my power blink, I had to reset clocks oh the humaity!


Glad to hear it.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> My question to Addie, is why bring something up that most folks don't notice? I'm clueless and happy too.



A short nasty remark was made to someone and there was no need for it. It was a short direct remark. Easy to miss. I can understand remarks that are made with a wink emoticon. But this remark was not that. I could have reported it. But I think the message got across without any further problem.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> A short nasty remark was made to someone and there was no need for it. It was a short direct remark.* Easy to miss.* I can understand remarks that are made with a wink emoticon. But this remark was not that. I could have reported it. But I think the message got across without any further problem.



Good point, and I'm glad most of us did.


----------



## LPBeier

I coughed to clear my throat - had to do it a few times hard.  It triggered my rib pain again and drove it up to a solid 10 on the pain scale.  Even I have difficulty managing that level for very long.  I tried all my emergency pain meds and management tools but it isn't settling down at all.

I am going to go lay in my recliner with my relaxation tapes and see if that helps me go to sleep.  I am sure Monkey will crawl up on my lap and keep me company.


----------



## cjmmytunes

My mom called me about 30 minutes ago and told me she was coming home from work early. She's had pain in her stomach and back for about a week and she's going to either the E.R. or the Dr. if it doesn't ease up soon.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

I was sound asleep. At 1:30 the kids across the street let their loudest firecracker go off right in the street next to our building. It woke me up with a start. My heart starting racing. 

I understand setting of fireworks for the 4th. But this building is filled with 40 apartments of elderly residents. Most of them have heart problems. I am more surprised than upset. These kids are not really "kids." The are in their late teens, early 20's. They have been doing these fireworks every years since I have lived here. But never that light into the night. They usually stop by 11 p.m. Fireworks are illegal in this state.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Update - in the E.R. with my mom. They took blood and gave her some Zolfran for nausea. Waiting for blood work results now.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Update - in the E.R. with my mom. They took blood and gave her some Zolfran for nausea. Waiting for blood work results now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Thanks for the update. I hope it is nothing more than a tummy ache because she ate too much.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Update - in the E.R. with my mom. They took blood and gave her some Zolfran for nausea. Waiting for blood work results now.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



How are things?  It's rough to spend the night in the ER, for a patient and their loved ones.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Thanks for the update. I hope it is nothing more than a tummy ache because she ate too much.



I don't know Addie, the poster said she had this pain for a week.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Update - she has a uti, stomach inflammation, and is dehydrated. They are admitting her for the weekend, have her on an iv and antibiotics and a painkiller as needed. You're right Princess Fiona - it is rough. But the staff is really nice.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Last night some idiot across the street set of one of those really big fire crackers at 1:30 in the morning. It sounded like it went off right in my apartment. I was in a sound sleep. I have been awake since. Now I have to get ready to go to my daughter's house for a late July 4th party. Oh joy. I hope she has a bed in the yard.


----------



## CarolPa

We don't have too many dogs that run loose in our area, but they sure do a lot of barking.  One barks, and they all start barking.  There is one family up the street whose dog would run out if I walked my dog on a leash, and that's why I quit walking my dog.  They would call him back in right away and he went, but he had to run across the street to bark and sniff my dog and back across to go home.  He could have been killed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Update - she has a uti, stomach inflammation, and is dehydrated. They are admitting her for the weekend, have her on an iv and antibiotics and a painkiller as needed. You're right Princess Fiona - it is rough. But the staff is really nice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I'm glad it was not too serious.  We older ladies tend to ignore UTI symptoms until they are only fixable with IV meds.


----------



## bakechef

Getting ready for friends to come over for dinner.  I'm cooking big burgers on the grill, with homemade buns.  Have a pot of onions on the grill side burner to caramelize.  Just took peach cobbler out of the oven and that'll be served with homemade vanilla bean ice cream. The rest of the toppings are all prepped and pasta salad is made.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm glad it was not too serious.  We older ladies tend to ignore UTI symptoms until they are only fixable with IV meds.



I hear ya PF.  I think I have one now which is adding to the liver/rib pain and chronic pain.  But I am at the "I feel too rotten to go see about it stage".  Well, I just got up for some more meds and a quick email check and am off to bed again to try to sleep some of the pain away.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm glad it was not too serious.  We older ladies tend to ignore UTI symptoms until they are only fixable with IV meds.



You're so right about that.  She tends to ignore the pain as much as possible.  She had a pretty good lunch - chicken salad with wheat bread on the side (she didn't eat the bread), vegetable soup, applesauce, and tea.  I'm glad I remembered to put my splenda in the purse because they didn't have any on her tray - they had sugar, the pink envelopes, and the blue envelopes, but no splenda.

I'm home now for a bit so phones can charge - going back up around 5 to have supper with her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You are a good daughter!  Make sure she is drinking plenty of water.


----------



## Kayelle

I just made a yummy macaroni salad and cut up a pineapple to marinate as we'll be leaving soon for a barbeque at older sons house. 

I'm thinking about Cat and wondering how the wedding went yesterday. Has anyone heard?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Thank you so much, Princess Fiona. Her and my daughter and granddaughter are my world. I don't know what I would do if something happened to them. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

And I will make sure she drinks plenty of water.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

bakechef said:


> Getting ready for friends to come over for dinner.  I'm cooking big burgers on the grill, with homemade buns.  Have a pot of onions on the grill side burner to caramelize.  Just took peach cobbler out of the oven and that'll be served with homemade vanilla bean ice cream. The rest of the toppings are all prepped and pasta salad is made.



Everything sound so good. Wish I was on your friends list.


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> And I will make sure she drinks plenty of water.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


I agree with PF, you are a good daughter.  Take care of yourself too.  I am glad you went home for a break. Prayers and hugs for you both.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier, thank you. I am taking care of myself. We had baked chicken, green beans, salad, and pineapple for supper. I got her washed up where it needed and helped her brush her teeth and now we're waiting for her new nurse to come in.

One good thing, she didn't need any painkillers from 10:30 this am until just a few minutes ago! 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> We don't have too many dogs that run loose in our area, but they sure do a lot of barking.  One barks, and they all start barking.  There is one family up the street whose dog would run out if I walked my dog on a leash, and that's why I quit walking my dog.  They would call him back in right away and he went, but he had to run across the street to bark and sniff my dog and back across to go home.  He could have been killed.



It is a territorial thing. Teddy does that. My apartment is in an alcove. Let a person put his first foot on the ramp to come to the alcove, and he barks immediately. He used to run to the door and bark his fool head off. It took a while, but Spike and I finally got him trained to just one bark and no running to the door. I figure if he cares enough to try and protect us, then he is entitled to his one bark. And to hell with what the tenants think. 

When Spike is walking him, he does the same thing. He stands right in front of Spike's feet and defies any person or dog to come near him. Spike has to reassure him that he is all right before he will stop barking. He is just protecting what he sees as his property.


----------



## cjmmytunes

If only I could get Mo to do that. He's 17 yo and supposed to be a guard cat but he's a scardy cat instead.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CrazyCatLady

cjmmytunes said:


> If only I could get Mo to do that. He's 17 yo and supposed to be a guard cat but he's a scardy cat instead.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Woyld you like to borrow three terrorist kittens for a couple days while I get some sleep? Holy cow, now I know why I never had more than two kittens at a time!!


----------



## Chef Munky

CarolPa said:


> We don't have too many dogs that run loose in our area, but they sure do a lot of barking.  One barks, and they all start barking.  There is one family up the street whose dog would run out if I walked my dog on a leash, and that's why I quit walking my dog.  They would call him back in right away and he went, but he had to run across the street to bark and sniff my dog and back across to go home.  He could have been killed.



Walk your dog again.You shouldn't have to restrict your dogs exercise.
We had a neighbors dog who did that one too many times while I was leash training my dog.It's annoying.

One day I made a penny can.You take a rinsed out aluminum can.Put some pennies in it.Enough to make a good rattle.Tape the top closed with duct tape.

I made several just in case.
When that dog bothered us I rattled the can loudly and threw it at his feet.Scared the bageezies  out of him.Stopped him in his tracks.It didn't happen again.It works great for when our dogs bark excessively when someone rings the doorbell.Now all we have to say is "I've got the can!" They stop.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I was sound asleep. At 1:30 the kids across the street let their loudest firecracker go off right in the street next to our building. It woke me up with a start. My heart starting racing.
> 
> I understand setting of fireworks for the 4th. But this building is filled with 40 apartments of elderly residents. Most of them have heart problems. I am more surprised than upset. These kids are not really "kids." The are in their late teens, early 20's. They have been doing these fireworks every years since I have lived here. But never that light into the night. They usually stop by 11 p.m. Fireworks are illegal in this state.



Addie,
Do they live in an apartment? Call the management and make a complaint with them about it.I'm sure those kids parents would luv having the thought of an eviction notice looming if it happens again.

If it's a home.My kids pulled that stupid stunt I'd want you to come over and tell me.I'd most likely tell them"Pull that again and your going to be fighting some bum on the streets over a cardboard box.DUMB...!"

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> Do they live in an apartment? Call the management and make a complaint with them about it.I'm sure those kids parents would luv having the thought of an eviction notice looming if it happens again.
> 
> If it's a home.My kids pulled that stupid stunt I'd want you to come over and tell me.I'd most likely tell them"Pull that again and your going to be fighting some bum on the streets over a cardboard box.DUMB...!"
> 
> Munky.



No. They live across the street. They shoot off fireworks every year. And it is only for a couple of hours. That I don't mind. But this is the first time they have ever pulled a stunt like this. These boys are in their early 20's. If I see them when I am out on my scooter, I will mention it to them.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Stirling to wake up so we can celebrate. It's our 17th wedding anniversary and I will definitely keep him.


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy anniversary, Taxy and Stirling!!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for Stirling to wake up so we can celebrate. It's our 17th wedding anniversary and I will definitely keep him.



Congrtats, you guys.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Anniversary Tax and Stirling!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Happy Anniversary Taxy.
We can help you wake Stirling up if you want.Say the word.We'll all get out the wooden spoons and copper pots start clanging them.
With the excuse ready...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!

Now giver her a little kissy..

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Happy Anniversary Taxy.
> We can help you wake Stirling up if you want.Say the word.We'll all get out the wooden spoons and copper pots start clanging them.
> With the excuse ready...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
> 
> Now giver her a little kissy..
> 
> Munky.


Thanks. He woke up a few minutes ago, so it won't be necessary.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Happy Anniversary Taxy.
> We can help you wake Stirling up if you want.Say the word.We'll all get out the wooden spoons and copper pots start clanging them.
> With the excuse ready...HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!
> 
> Now giver her a little kissy..
> 
> Munky.




  I was gonna suggest she put us all on DC audio!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Chef Munky

*Thankful It's Sunday*

"Houdini" is going home.We can't wait.! 

It's been rough around here for 2 days because of him.He got all relaxed showed us his true colors.His cuteness wore off.Were exhausted.

We bought him a collar that only saved him from our female dog who just wanted him dead."Miz,Snappy" You know, she's vicious.I think she hates men.

He's been barking all night.Howling the most annoying howl I've ever heard.Nothing we tried would stop him.Hiked his leg all over my house.The owner told me he was house broke.I called her out on that."Don't you mean house broke to the outside?You could have fooled me"

Today's the day..Oh yeah, I might be cleaning and scrubbing everything down today.That's ok I'm fine with that.He won't be here keeping us all up tonight.Yessssss.

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Glad you won't have to put up with annoying dog any longer. I wonder if she meant he didn't poop in the house. In my mind, if dog is house broken, it doesn't do either of them in the house (unless it knows how to use the toilet).


----------



## cjmmytunes

Happy Anniversary Taxlady.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Munky, sssooo glad I don't have to deal with that. I would be pulling my hair out.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Glad you won't have to put up with annoying dog any longer. I wonder if she meant he didn't poop in the house. In my mind, if dog is house broken, it doesn't do either of them in the house (unless it knows how to use the toilet).



Trust me I'm doing the Happy Munky dance.They can't get here soon enough.Come pick him up.

She doesn't know anything about this dog.He was bought as a novelty for the kids, that they've outgrown, tossed aside.Outside.

I had to take a body guard with me just to go over and feed the rest of them.2 got into a fight.Had to turn the hose on them to break them up.Never again will I offer to help dog sit anyone's dogs.

Not my dog.Not my problem.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

cjmmytunes said:


> Munky, sssooo glad I don't have to deal with that. I would be pulling my hair out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Yeah be glad you don't.Let this be a lesson.
No good deed goes unpunished.It's a dog eat dog world out there.
Toss me a MilkBone.

Munky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taxy, a very happy anniversary to you and your dear Stirling. ♡ He's definitely worth his weight in gold.


----------



## Chef Munky

What's the plans tonight Taxy?
Little black dress?...Call for an actual Taxi..?

Sorry couldn't help myself.

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> What's the plans tonight Taxy?
> Little black dress?...Call for an actual Taxi..?
> 
> Sorry couldn't help myself.
> 
> Munky.


Plans are to eat out at Baton Rouge. It's walking distance, so I can drink. No little black dress. That would require ladylike shoes.  Black jeans and a beautiful blouse that is long enough to cover the "jeansy" part of the jeans, and my comfortable, clunky shoes.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks to everyone for the well wishes for our anniversary.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Chef Munky said:


> Yeah be glad you don't.Let this be a lesson.
> No good deed goes unpunished.It's a dog eat dog world out there.
> Toss me a MilkBone.
> 
> Munky.



*ROFL* I wish I had one for you.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Somebunny

Happy Anniversary Linda and Stirling!
I looked up that restaurant, it looks yummy, the feature menu has lots of seafood especially lobster!  Have a fabulous time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy Anniversary to both of you!  I hope you have a wonderful evening out.


----------



## Cheryl J

I went to our tiny little local farmstand this morning and got some tomatoes, Yukon golds, English cucumbers, red onions and sweet Candy onions, and carrots.  I already had some radishes, so I'm throwing together some eats with my haul.  

Cucumber, radishes, and red onions are marinating in the fridge.  Potatoes are steaming for a potato and radish salad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> *ROFL* I wish I had one for you.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




LOL!  I usually have a pocket of Milkbones, I'm the Pied Piper of dogs at work.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I usually have a pocket of Milkbones, I'm the Pied Piper of dogs at work.



I have a container of kitty treats at home. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

Belated Happy Anniversary Taxy and Stirling! You have four years on TB and I.

I found I needed more invitations for our ceremony so I am printing and cutting the parts for them.  My neighbour is kindly putting them together for me as our gift....we are not asking for gifts so people are volunteering their services in making the day special!  I will try to take a photo of the finished invitation if anyone is interested.  TB says "it's a lot of work", just call or email people.  I asked him how he felt when people watched his light shows and commented on them.  He said "good and they said that it is a lot of work".  I rested my case!


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBier, I would love to see the finished invitation. I knew you could print your own but I didn't know about the different parts and putting it together. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

We are expecting temperatures to get up into the high 80's today. So I am getting ready to head out to the beach with my needlework. This will be my once a year of a BK treat. It is right across the street from the beach. I intend to get the biggest drink they offer along with a JR Whopper and small fries. That will be my breakfast for today. I do want to get their early enough so I can get my favorite table in the shade. So I will be back later this day, if a shark doesn't get me first.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie, I hope you don't get eaten by a shark either.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In a battle between Addie and a shark...my money is on Addie...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP I would love to see the invitations.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In a battle between Addie and a shark...my money is on Addie...


Same here.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Same here.




Yup!   


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

You all would be eating Shark Fin Soup for supper!


----------



## Andy M.

My back has been hurting for 3-4 days now.  It's really annoying.  I've had this happen before and it usually lasts for a day or two.  This time it's hanging on longer.  It only bothers me when I'm standing but that's sort of limiting.  Tylenol doesn't really help.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> My back has been hurting for 3-4 days now.  It's really annoying.  I've had this happen before and it usually lasts for a day or two.  This time it's hanging on longer.  It only bothers me when I'm standing but that's sort of limiting.  Tylenol doesn't really help.



Andy,

Can you get into the Dr today?
That's happened to my husband not long ago.It only hurt when he stood.Same as you.
It got to the point the pain was intolerable just sitting.A heating pad helped some, just not much.

The Dr told him he had pulled some muscles.Gave him some muscle relaxants to stop the spasisms.

No more baseball with your grandson for at least 2 weeks.

Hope you feel better soon.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've started a Yoga, weights and walking program.  Today was the start...we'll see what happens in the next week.

Andy, go have it checked out, don't play with back pain or you will be "blessed"with it for a long, long time.


----------



## cave76

What am I doing? Not much but DC provides me with enough entertainment.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've started a Yoga, weights and walking program.  Today was the start...we'll see what happens in the next week.



Too funny - I keep trying to get myself started on a regimen of regular yoga, weights and walking, and I even have a daily reminder on my electronic calendar with that very name lol I hope it goes better for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Too funny - I keep trying to get myself started on a regimen of regular yoga, weights and walking, and I even have a daily reminder on my electronic calendar with that very name lol I hope it goes better for you.



I gotta do something...I can't get the weight off, It's mostly that old nemesis belly fat...

Still trying to decide when I want to get my yoga part done.  Makes for a long trying to get ready for work morning with the walk and the yoga.  First try this morning, the walk is good to go for first thing I get my eyes open.


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> LPBier, I would love to see the finished invitation. I knew you could print your own but I didn't know about the different parts and putting it together


I've made them completely from scratch using scrapbooking tools - a cricut cutter, stamps, punches, a paper cutter and embossing.  I printed the inside on coloured paper and then cut it to fit in the card.  I will post one in my ceremony thread later today.

I am just up as I didn't get to sleep until way after 3am.  So now it is going to be a hustle to catch up on the day.  I have to do a few loads of wash (but my new machines are making that a breeze), get TB fed, packed for his work meal and off to work, and make a few phone calls before I have a 2 pm phone meeting.  After that I am going to my neighbour's to finish invites.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I gotta do something...I can't get the weight off, It's mostly that old nemesis belly fat...



Many medications can cause weight gain. Then there's that hormone that no one knows what to do about----- leptin.


----------



## Chef Munky

"Houdini" is gone.We can hear him barking at their house.
Mine is quiet and peaceful.

The owner came back yesterday morning,then left again without stopping by to pick him up until late last night.That irked me.Kind of a rude thing to do when someone goes out of their way to help keep your pet safe and you do that? I would have made it the first stop to pick him up before going home.Don't take advantage of their kindness.

I didn't answer the door when they eventually came by.
I heard the comment from them "He's gong to be back at your house,looks like you'll have another dog if he gets out again"

Ummm no! If he gets out it's on them not me.They let him out.
It won't be a problem forced onto us.

Now a day of peaceful relaxation.I was going to mow the blessed lawn.Maybe it's best I not be seen by anyone today.

Munky.


----------



## cave76

Chef Munky said:


> "Houdini" is gone.We can hear him barking at their house.
> Mine is quiet and peaceful.
> 
> The owner came back yesterday morning,then left again without stopping by to pick him up until late last night.That irked me.Kind of a rude thing to do when someone goes out of their way to help keep your pet safe and you do that? I would have made it the first stop to pick him up before going home.Don't take advantage of their kindness.
> 
> I didn't answer the door when they eventually came by.
> I heard the comment from them "He's gong to be back at your house,looks like you'll have another dog if he gets out again"
> 
> Ummm no! If he gets out it's on them not me.They let him out.
> It won't be a problem forced onto us.
> 
> Now a day of peaceful relaxation.I was going to mow the blessed lawn.Maybe it's best I not be seen by anyone today.
> 
> Munky.



That's the reason I live in an apartment complex that doesn't allow pets: and I've decided not to have any more pets.  I LOVE dogs and cats and all critters but I don't love the owners that don't control them and their (the dogs. LOL) barking.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I gotta do something...I can't get the weight off, It's mostly that old nemesis belly fat...
> 
> Still trying to decide when I want to get my yoga part done.  Makes for a long trying to get ready for work morning with the walk and the yoga.  First try this morning, the walk is good to go for first thing I get my eyes open.



I thought yoga was supposed to relax a person.All I see is people's bodies in weird shapes.That's gotta hurt.

Why fight the belly.It eventually wins anyways.
No offense intended.

Munky.


----------



## Rocklobster

I am doing absolutely nothing. Mid season burn out. Too much work and play. Day off today. Forcing myself to just sit around. Went for a walk and still had to phone in a food order for the deli....never totally away from it. Planning on cooking dinner later. Movie. Sleep..snore..drool.....


----------



## Chef Munky

cave76 said:


> That's the reason I live in an apartment complex that doesn't allow pets: and I've decided not to have any more pets.  I LOVE dogs and cats and all critters but I don't love the owners that don't control them and their (the dogs. LOL) barking.



Exactly!! We don't want anymore pets.
Were getting ready to retire.Looking at condo's with the no pet rules.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> I thought yoga was supposed to relax a person.All I see is people's bodies in weird shapes.That's gotta hurt.
> 
> Why fight the belly.It eventually wins anyways.
> No offense intended.
> 
> Munky.



If you are doing yoga and it hurts, you are doing it wrong.  

Why fight?  Because I don't want it and it is damaging my health.  I'm too young to give up.  Baby steps, I'm just in the first stages and my research has shown that I can do this and it will help me.  And maybe if I can get Shrek into it, we can celebrate our 30th anniversary, in December.  

Besides, my fat jeans are getting tight


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> I thought yoga was supposed to relax a person.All I see is people's bodies in weird shapes.That's gotta hurt.
> 
> Why fight the belly.It eventually wins anyways.
> No offense intended.
> 
> Munky.



There are lots of different types and levels of yoga. For some advanced poses, the beginner's equivalent is lying on the floor doing some stretches. 

Please, do you have any sun salutation sequences? You could start by doing a few reps of one of those for 5 or 10 minutes and then go for a walk.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you are doing yoga and it hurts, you are doing it wrong.
> 
> Why fight?  Because I don't want it and it is damaging my health.  I'm too young to give up.  Baby steps, I'm just in the first stages and my research has shown that I can do this and it will help me.  And maybe if I can get Shrek into it, we can celebrate our 30th anniversary, in December.
> 
> Besides, my fat jeans are getting tight



Princesss,

Like I said I didn't mean to offend you in any way.If it helps you.More power to ya.!

I don't do yoga.Playing with my GR,is my yoga.When I see groups of people doing the exercises in the park Some look absolutely miserable..I walk faster.Didn't see that 

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Princesss,
> 
> Like I said I didn't mean to offend you in any way.If it helps you.More power to ya.!
> 
> I don't do yoga.Playing with my GR,is my yoga.When I see groups of people doing the exercises in the park Some look absolutely miserable..I walk faster.Didn't see that
> 
> Munky.



No offense taken, just giving my rationale for doing it.  If it makes me miserable, I will stop, but so far it's just made me sweat...a lot.


----------



## taxlady

It might be easier to do yoga later in the day, when your body has already stretched a bit.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> There are lots of different types and levels of yoga. For some advanced poses, the beginner's equivalent is lying on the floor doing some stretches.
> 
> Please, do you have any sun salutation sequences? You could start by doing a few reps of one of those for 5 or 10 minutes and then go for a walk.



What I can do is step out of this particular subject gracefully.Without further unintentional bent out of shape sequences intended.

What I said was meant to be taken in a light hearted way.No more no less.

Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Best of luck to you with your new yoga regimen, princess.  I can imagine starting out is the hardest part. 

Son in law is working night shifts this week, so daughter and grandson are coming over for dinner tonight.  I'm thinking a nice cool taco salad will be good, and grandson loves it. Heading out to the store now to get the ground beef for the salad, I have everything else.  Except I'm out of ice cream, MUST have ice cream...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> It might be easier to do yoga later in the day, when your body has already stretched a bit.



Since I am just starting out, I need to find the best time for me, one day does not a habit make...maybe after work but before dinner.

I am going to work on some of the simple stretches tonight, before bed.

Going to go dig out a couple more sets of my weights.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> What I can do is step out of this particular subject gracefully.Without further unintentional bent out of shape sequences intended.
> 
> What I said was meant to be taken in a light hearted way.No more no less.
> 
> Munky.



I'm sorry, a typo got past me. The word please above should say PF. I was asking her that. 

I'm not upset or offended in the least by what you said. I was just trying to explain a bit about my experience, which has been all at the beginner level. No worries


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just letting everyone know that mom and I are home. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Too funny - I keep trying to get myself started on a regimen of regular yoga, weights and walking, and I even have a daily reminder on my electronic calendar with that very name lol I hope it goes better for you.



I got a book called "Flat Belly Yoga!", by Kimberly Fowler...it will get me started.  I have a couple other books that are more intense.  The Flat Belly is a 32 day program, teaching the poses and sequences as the month goes on.  Not focused on reps, but holding poses correctly and safely.  

I started an Online Journal and am keeping track of the time I am moving.  Actually any moving I do at this point will be good for me.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I love to ride my bike! Cat and I used to ride together with our dogs, and I sure do miss her. I do stretching exercises before I go.

Right now I'm herding three terrorist kittens. I thought it would be fun to have them in the computer room with me for a while.

Something is very, very wrong with me for thinking that!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> There are lots of different types and levels of yoga. For some advanced poses, the beginner's equivalent is lying on the floor doing some stretches.
> 
> Please, do you have any sun salutation sequences? You could start by doing a few reps of one of those for 5 or 10 minutes and then go for a walk.



This one?

Yes, I have several sun salutation sequences among the three books.  Not quite there yet for many of the poses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Just letting everyone know that mom and I are home.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Yea!  Now you can both get some sleep!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just took a ham bone (left over from Easter) out of the freezer to make some bean soup tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> Just letting everyone know that mom and I are home.



So glad to hear this!  I hope your Mom is feeling better.  She will be able to get so much stronger at home.  And you will feel so much better not having to go back and forth.  Prayers and hugs for you both!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got a book called "Flat Belly Yoga!", by Kimberly Fowler...it will get me started.  I have a couple other books that are more intense.  The Flat Belly is a 32 day program, teaching the poses and sequences as the month goes on.  Not focused on reps, but holding poses correctly and safely.
> 
> I started an Online Journal and am keeping track of the time I am moving.  Actually any moving I do at this point will be good for me.



PF, I know it sounds silly, but one of the exercises I found to be really helpful in getting a flatter, tighter stomach is...

Any time you are laying down, watching television, or whenever, lift your legs up for about five to ten inches and hold them there. Count to five and let them down. Repeat as often as you feel comfortable. You will feel the thigh and stomach muscles pull. Little by little over time increase the count until you reach ten. In about two weeks you will notice a flatter stomach. Do it about twice. In an hour or longer repeat as often as you feel like. Or not. 

You know that notice you get on the TV that interrupts your program at the worst time? We just got a tornado warning. I can hear the continuous thunder and it is getting closer and closer. This is unusual. This is the first time in years that I have felt nervous with the weather report. They keep beeping on my TV to get my attention. They have it!


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> I love to ride my bike! Cat and I used to ride together with our dogs, and I sure do miss her. I do stretching exercises before I go.
> 
> Right now I'm herding three terrorist kittens. I thought it would be fun to have them in the computer room with me for a while.
> 
> Something is very, very wrong with me for thinking that!!



I miss riding my bike. I think it is the happiest memory I have of my childhood. Physical Therapy nixed the idea. Balance problem.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, I know it sounds silly, but one of the exercises I found to be really helpful in getting a flatter, tighter stomach is...
> 
> Any time you are laying down, watching television, or whenever, lift your legs up for about five to ten inches and hold them there. Count to five and let them down. Repeat as often as you feel comfortable. You will feel the thigh and stomach muscles pull. Little by little over time increase the count until you reach ten. In about two weeks you will notice a flatter stomach. Do it about twice. In an hour or longer repeat as often as you feel like. Or not.
> 
> You know that notice you get on the TV that interrupts your program at the worst time? We just got a tornado warning. I can hear the continuous thunder and it is getting closer and closer. This is unusual. This is the first time in years that I have felt nervous with the weather report. They keep beeping on my TV to get my attention. They have it!



The Yoga I am doing is working all the muscles in my core, not just the abdominals.  It will be making me stronger all over, allow me to reach down, reach up, sit up and help with balance issues.  So, just one exercise is not going to do it for me.

An exercise similar to what you describe is part of my sequence, thanks for thinking about me and my flabby belly.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> My back has been hurting for 3-4 days now.  It's really annoying.  I've had this happen before and it usually lasts for a day or two.  This time it's hanging on longer.  It only bothers me when I'm standing but that's sort of limiting.  Tylenol doesn't really help.


Just checked and Tylenol is what we call paracetamol.  I don't find it touches any sort of pain for me. 

If you don't have any stomach problems and you aren't taking any other meds what about trying aspirin ( yes, I know "they" get in a flat spin about it but it works for me) or Ibuprofen. Both are anti-inflammatories and often I find you need that with muscle and joint pain. If it's really bad you may be able to get either combined with codeine but don't take that for very long as the codeine can cause nasties. I'm only making suggestions based on my experiences, not advising you.

You have my sympathy. I've had problems with my hip for a few years now and have a lot of related muscular pain. I was advised to try Pilates so I went to a class to see how I got on. It was a very basic beginners class with mostly floor work and it was fine - I was advised only to do as much as was comfortable. Then - I tried to get up off the floor and couldn't! (Stop laughing at the back, there!) I eventually made it after about 5 minutes. Decided Pilates wasn't for me.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CrazyCatLady said:


> Right now I'm herding three terrorist kittens. I thought it would be fun to have them in the computer room with me for a while.
> 
> Something is very, very wrong with me for thinking that!!



I have a 17 year old non-terrorist senior cat.  He ignored me when Mom and I got home but as soon as Mom got settled in her chair he was right into her lap wanting lovings - on HIS terms. 

Mom has a 9:45am doctor appointment with her PCP - they were slammed at their office today so he got the hospitalist that he works with to call him, went over her file then she came to talk with us.  She has 6 days of antibiotics to take, she has to cut out her ibuprofin and aleve, and all vitamns except her 1-a-day woman's multivitamin until after she has bloodwork done in a week.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea!  Now you can both get some sleep!



I will probably sleep better tonight. She called me at 5am today. She couldn't remember if I wanted her to call me at 5 or 6.  She's trying to get back on her regular schedule before Wednesday night, because she wants to go back to work then.  We'll wait and see what the Dr says.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am an abject failure.    We had a nice snorkel yesterday, and I fired up the GoPro camera on a long retractable stick thing.  I pushed a button that seemed to turn it on, and that looked like it would take a nice long underwater video, and dragged it along on its stick, putting it in all sorts of crevices, pictures of fish, and poking it in DH's face.  I ran the battery out.  Got it back to replay, and there's nothing there.  No video.  I pushed the wrong buttons or something.

The manual that came with it is worthless.  I need to watch some YouTube videos.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> So glad to hear this!  I hope your Mom is feeling better.  She will be able to get so much stronger at home.  And you will feel so much better not having to go back and forth.  Prayers and hugs for you both!



Thank you so much.  She is feeling much better, in bed right now trying to stay on her work schedule as much as possible so when she goes back to work she won't play heck trying to get back on it.  She works as the night auditor at a local Comfort Inn.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> You know that notice you get on the TV that interrupts your program at the worst time? We just got a tornado warning. I can hear the continuous thunder and it is getting closer and closer. This is unusual. This is the first time in years that I have felt nervous with the weather report. They keep beeping on my TV to get my attention. They have it!



Addie, I hope you and everyone in the Boston area is OK.  We here in EC had 3 small tornadoes go through the Friday night after Easter, but our house didn't get any damage, just lots of pine cones in the yard from neighbors trees.  Also had tornado warnings go off Friday night during Awful Arthur's trip through our neck of the woods, but no damage here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I am an abject failure.    We had a nice snorkel yesterday, and I fired up the GoPro camera on a long retractable stick thing.  I pushed a button that seemed to turn it on, and that looked like it would take a nice long underwater video, and dragged it along on its stick, putting it in all sorts of crevices, pictures of fish, and poking it in DH's face.  I ran the battery out.  Got it back to replay, and there's nothing there.  No video.  I pushed the wrong buttons or something.
> 
> The manual that came with it is worthless.  I need to watch some YouTube videos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Yes, watch you tube for directions on how to use the Go Pro.  Sorry your vid didn't turn out.  You are NOT a failure...should have seen me with my regular digital camera today.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I am an abject failure.    We had a nice snorkel yesterday, and I fired up the GoPro camera on a long retractable stick thing.  I pushed a button that seemed to turn it on, and that looked like it would take a nice long underwater video, and dragged it along on its stick, putting it in all sorts of crevices, pictures of fish, and poking it in DH's face.  I ran the battery out.  Got it back to replay, and there's nothing there.  No video.  I pushed the wrong buttons or something.
> 
> The manual that came with it is worthless.  I need to watch some YouTube videos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


No you aren't a failure. The user manual was. I read the entire user manual, there wasn't much, for my new PowerPak. I found the online manual. The one that came with left out important stuff, like the next-to-invisible power switch. I needed a YouTube video.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  YouTube was needed to even get the thing out of its box!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Andy M.

Check the product website.  They often have a more comprehensive owner's manual on their site that you can download.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm exhausted.  Daughter and grandson came for dinner tonight, and little man was so hyper. Mondays are his full day at preschool and we think he was just so over tired.  He wore his mom and I out.   Fixing to clean up the taco salad leftovers and settle my own self down.


----------



## phinz

Listening to my brother-in-law's blues show on NWCZ Radio in Seattle, WA, and drinking a smidge of Glacier Distilling's Bad Rock rye whiskey.

Mighty Mouth Blues - NWCZ Radio | NWCZ Radio


----------



## taxlady

Googling to see if I can figure out why my laptop no longer recognizes my phone when I plug it in with the USB cable.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, I hope you and everyone in the Boston area is OK.  We here in EC had 3 small tornadoes go through the Friday night after Easter, but our house didn't get any damage, just lots of pine cones in the yard from neighbors trees.  Also had tornado warnings go off Friday night during Awful Arthur's trip through our neck of the woods, but no damage here.



The TV warning is done whereby they take control of your TV. You can't change the channel and ignore the flashing warning and the beeps. Then in the middle of that they also took control of my computer. I was in the middle of typing and because I live within walking distance of the airport and they were having micro cloud burst, they started flashing warnings that *East Boston* was under tornado watch. Not Boston, but East Boston specifically. Let me tell you, that got my attention. On went my shoes, a dress and I made sure I had anything else I could think of. That is the first time I have ever been that nervous and concerned regarding the weather. And I have been through every weather condition you can name.


----------



## taxlady

CWS and I will soon be heading to the monthly Danish Club luncheon.


----------



## CarolPa

My dog is house broken.  He goes to the sliding glass door when he needs to go out.  Does not bark....just stands there expecting you to know that he's there needing to go out.  He also goes to the sliding glass door when he wants to look out at the critters on the hill.  He will bark at them, but not to let us know he needs to go out.  If I say "want to go outside?" he will start dancing, then I know.  It would be nice if he would bark when we want him to instead of just when he sees a critter or someone comes to the door.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I miss riding my bike. I think it is the happiest memory I have of my childhood. Physical Therapy nixed the idea. Balance problem.




I never learned to ride a bike, so it's a good thing I don't depend on that memory for happiness!  LOL  Years back DH and I got a bicycle built for two and went riding on it.  Problem is he made me do all the pedaling.  Not a good memory.


----------



## creative

My favourite creative outlet is adapting something I find, e.g. from a skip etc.  Recently I found a broken umbrella that had really nice butterflies on the design.  I took it home and cut out the butterflies.  They are now strategically pasted around my living room!


----------



## cjmmytunes

taxlady said:


> CWS and I will soon be heading to the monthly Danish Club luncheon.



I hope you will enjoy it and tell us all the good things you had for lunch today.


----------



## Addie

I just took two Vicodin. My body seems to be at odds with me today. I haven't accomplished one thing of any value today. Oh, I did make a cup of coffee. It is a good thing I can touch type, otherwise I would have to open my eyes. That would take more effort than I have. 

Sit, stand, walk, stand still, lie down, get back up and do it all over again. It doesn't matter, I can't get comfortable. I really want to sleep. But if I do, I will be up all night and I am trying to get on a normal schedule. I have to get up and go to Winthrop tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I just took two Vicodin. My body seems to be at odds with me today. I haven't accomplished one thing of any value today. Oh, I did make a cup of coffee. It is a good thing I can touch type, otherwise I would have to open my eyes. That would take more effort than I have.
> 
> Sit, stand, walk, stand still, lie down, get back up and do it all over again. It doesn't matter, I can't get comfortable. I really want to sleep. But if I do, I will be up all night and I am trying to get on a normal schedule. I have to get up and go to Winthrop tomorrow.



Addie, we should be together today.  I am having a complete chronic pain flare, along with a migraine and a continued upset tummy.  I can't get comfortable anywhere and had to have a coke zero just to make TB's sandwiches (he went and got my pills, food for Violet and some juice so I wasn't going to make him do his food too).  I normally can't take caffeine as it triggers migraines, but I already had one so it wouldn't make me worse.  It did give me just enough energy to do my task and write this.

We have no idea why this has happened but are thinking I may have to have a medication change as I have all the other chronic pain tools in place.  Oh, and I fell out of bed yet again.  The bed rail stopped my head from hitting the nightstand, but my bum went over and I hit my left side on the bed rail so now both sides are hurting.  This falling is starting to scare me.


----------



## cave76

LPBeier said:


> had to have a coke zero just to make TB's sandwiches



I'm sure you already know this and may have investigated this for yourself but there is some evidence that aspartame can trigger migraines. Just a suggestion.

(I'm not saying that everyone will get headaches from aspartame, so please.....)


----------



## creative

cave76 said:


> I'm sure you already know this and may have investigated this for yourself but there is some evidence that aspartame can trigger migraines. Just a suggestion.
> 
> (I'm not saying that everyone will get headaches from aspartame, so please.....)


Migraine is the least of what this artificial sweetener has been linked to!  






It is so significantly controversial as to be banned in some countries, e.g. Japan.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, we should be together today.  I am having a complete chronic pain flare, along with a migraine and a continued upset tummy.  I can't get comfortable anywhere and had to have a coke zero just to make TB's sandwiches (he went and got my pills, food for Violet and some juice so I wasn't going to make him do his food too).  I normally can't take caffeine as it triggers migraines, but I already had one so it wouldn't make me worse.  It did give me just enough energy to do my task and write this.
> 
> We have no idea why this has happened but are thinking I may have to have a medication change as I have all the other chronic pain tools in place.  Oh, and I fell out of bed yet again.  The bed rail stopped my head from hitting the nightstand, but my bum went over and I hit my left side on the bed rail so now both sides are hurting.  This falling is starting to scare me.



Spike put wheels on my nightstand. It was mostly so that I wouldn't have to pull it when cleaning. But the real benefit has been when I roll over in my sleep and go right off the side. When I go against the nightstand, it wheels away from me and I go right on the floor. Fortunately my bed is low to the floor. I have finally learned to go way over to the side next to the wall when I am feeling sleepy. 

But today I just couldn't get it together. It is mostly old age catching up on me. I don't have too many days like this. I haven't been in any pain. I just couldn't get my act together. Whatever it was, the Vicodin finally kicked in and I am starting to come around. 

And this DANG@#$%@$# cold has turned around and come back. But at least I am still getting all the phlegm up when I cough. And it is still clear. That is the main thing. No fever, no color to the phlegm, so no pneumonia. 

I am one to hide when something is wrong. If I don't feel good, of course I self diagnose. And I even self prescribe medication. Providing it doesn't need a written one. Only once have I ever asked Poo to write me a script. I had developed a UTI in the middle of the night. I didn't think it warranted a trip to the ER. He came down to my apartment with some pills. Because I caught it right when it first started, I was able to stop it immediately. 

But I am feeling fine now. Fine enough to get up and do some housework. Thanks for caring.


----------



## cave76

creative said:


> Migraine is the least of what this artificial sweetener has been linked to!



I agree with  you creative! But I've learned to be circumspect  when giving information which might be misconstrued! 

Fortunately I'm not tempted by the artificial sweeteners. They all taste absolutely awful to me! Yuck!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Spike put wheels on my nightstand. It was mostly so that I wouldn't have to pull it when cleaning. But the real benefit has been when I roll over in my sleep and go right off the side. When I go against the nightstand, it wheels away from me and I go right on the floor. Fortunately my bed is low to the floor. I have finally learned to go way over to the side next to the wall when I am feeling sleepy.
> 
> But today I just couldn't get it together. It is mostly old age catching up on me. I don't have too many days like this. I haven't been in any pain. I just couldn't get my act together. Whatever it was, the Vicodin finally kicked in and I am starting to come around.
> 
> And this DANG@#$%@$# cold has turned around and come back. But at least I am still getting all the phlegm up when I cough. And it is still clear. That is the main thing. No fever, no color to the phlegm, so no pneumonia.
> 
> I am one to hide when something is wrong. If I don't feel good, of course I self diagnose. And I even self prescribe medication. Providing it doesn't need a written one. Only once have I ever asked Poo to write me a script. I had developed a UTI in the middle of the night. I didn't think it warranted a trip to the ER. He came down to my apartment with some pills. Because I caught it right when it first started, I was able to stop it immediately.
> 
> But I am feeling fine now. Fine enough to get up and do some housework. Thanks for caring.


Glad you were feeling better when you wrote this, Addie.

Don't treat UTIs lightly. It's quite common for them to cause confusion and disorientation in elderly patients and can result in nasty falls(as with my mother).


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> I agree with  you creative! But I've learned to be circumspect  when giving information which might be misconstrued!
> 
> Fortunately I'm not tempted by the artificial sweeteners. They all taste absolutely awful to me! Yuck!



I have tried them all and they leave a strong metallic taste in my mouth. It feels like I have been chewing on the hull of a Navy ship.


----------



## LPBeier

*Cave *and *Creative*, thanks and don't worry there is no offense taken by your posts.  I know all about aspartame and rarely take it.  I don't drink sugared or chemically sweetened soft drinks or other products very often at all.  I opt for a lemon-lime flavored sparkling water and plain water or watered down juices for my beverages.

However, once in awhile, if I need energy and already have the symptoms I know the drink will give me, I have one of TB's cokes.  It gave me just enough energy to get the sandwiches made and then it bottomed out and I was able to sleep for quite awhile.

I am still in a huge chronic pain flare but the migraine is gone and my stomach is fine.  TB texted to say he picked up a second bed rail to put at the bottom of the bed so my feet won't roll off.  They are short enough that I will still have a good area to get in and out of.  The store is right across from one of his Wednesday drop-off's which is  just before his break!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished my yoga routine, much better after work.  Shrek wanted Wendy's tonight so I got myself a hot pastrami on rye.  Yum, but I think they forgot the cheese.


----------



## LPBeier

Well it looks like I am on my way to the ER.  My chronic pain levels have reached a 10 and are no longer manageable on my own.  It is affecting my breathing/asthma and walking.  They will give me some IV pain meds and decide if the ones I am taking need adjusting.  If it isn't too busy I will be out in a few hours.  They usually fast track me because it is pain and a routine fix.  I just have to wait for my friend to come and pick me up.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just finished my yoga routine, much better after work.  Shrek wanted Wendy's tonight so I got myself a hot pastrami on rye.  Yum, but I think they forgot the cheese.



It's not the same with out the cheese!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take it easy LP.  Good thoughts and hugs coming your way.


----------



## LPBeier

I am currently on iv and feeling a little less pain. they are trying to decide if they will change my meds. I will be ready to go when

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

when TB makes his last pickup from dyalisis.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

looks like I will be here in the er o þver night oto monitor my pain levels and have ct and xrays of my chest. they also want to make sure I get a good sleep so will give me something.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

We enjoyed the Danish Club lunch. We had shrimp, roast beast, ham with "Italian salad", matjes herring, smoked salmon, Danish liver pâté, roast pork with prunes and stewed dried apricots, and Danish akvavit.

After the luncheon we went to a Polish patisserie and both of us headed straight for the pickled herring. We headed back to the suburbs and found a new resto supply store. That was a lot of fun. You don't want to know how much CWS spent.  Finally we hit the health food store and had more fun.

Home for Margueritas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and then to the local (walk to) Greek resto. We shared a grilled platter of shrimp, chicken, and medaillons. There were roast potatoes and "Spanish rice" (only Stirling ate that). Oh yeah, we started with the salad bar which has one of my favourites - taramosalata.

All in all, a fun day!

TL & CWS

Yes, we may be slightly under the influence of hootch.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like you guys had a great time!

We just flew back from Mexico, and man, are my arms tired!  (badum- bum/rimshot).

We needed at least 3 more days there, did not get in nearly as much as we wanted to.  I just made myself a screwdriver with the 1/8th inch of orange juice I brought back from the airport.  DH went to bed.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg.....sound like a blast.   Bet ya didn't wanna come home, lol. 

Taxy and CWS, how fun that you got together!  

LP, my thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LPBeier

This is TB.

LP wanted me to check in before I go to bed to let you know she is resting comfortably, well as comfortable as she can.  They were giving her something to sleep and for the pain when I left.  The tests will be done in the morning and she can probably leave by noon.  She also apologizes for the state of her posts - they were done on her phone under the influence of morphine....still the perfectionist even in pain!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I hope she sleeps well. I'm sorry she is hurting so badly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> This is TB.
> 
> LP wanted me to check in before I go to bed to let you know she is resting comfortably, well as comfortable as she can.  They were giving her something to sleep and for the pain when I left.  The tests will be done in the morning and she can probably leave by noon.  She also apologizes for the state of her posts - they were done on her phone under the influence of morphine....still the perfectionist even in pain!




Thank you, TB.  Good thing I speak "morphine".  I hope she gets the rest she needs.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Hope they are able to get her pain under control and her mess straight. You're all in my prayers.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, TB. Best wishes to you both.


----------



## LPBeier

Hi everyone, I am back home.

That was not how I planned to spend my Wednesday night, but I have to say I feel better for it.  Between all the medication and the new state of the art ER rooms, I got the best sleep I have had in a long time.  Many of you have seen my late night posts.  

The tests showed that my conditions are progressing at a steady rate so my regular pain medications were adjusted accordingly.  If I can get back to my manageable levels I will be happy.  With chronic pain you are never without it, but I have a lot of methods of keeping it under control.  That is always my goal.

They have also requested an MRI but that may take months to book.

Thanks for your concern and well-wishers.  PF, I figured you could understand my morphine-speak! LOL


----------



## CrazyCatLady

LPBeier said:


> Hi everyone, I am back home.
> 
> That was not how I planned to spend my Wednesday night, but I have to say I feel better for it.  Between all the medication and the new state of the art ER rooms, I got the best sleep I have had in a long time.  Many of you have seen my late night posts.
> 
> The tests showed that my conditions are progressing at a steady rate so my regular pain medications were adjusted accordingly.  If I can get back to my manageable levels I will be happy.  With chronic pain you are never without it, but I have a lot of methods of keeping it under control.  That is always my goal.
> 
> They have also requested an MRI but that may take months to book.
> 
> Thanks for your concern and well-wishers.  PF, I figured you could understand my morphine-speak! LOL



I'm glad you're doing better, LP. I've been keeping you in my thoughts.

Did you really get up and rob that liquor store in your hospital gown?


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just finished my yoga routine, much better after work.  Shrek wanted Wendy's tonight so I got myself a hot pastrami on rye.  Yum, but I think they forgot the cheese.



That is one unpardonable sandwich sin!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Hi everyone, I am back home...



Really glad you're home.  You had me worried.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Really glad you're home.  You had me worried.




Me too.  Glad you're doing better, LP!


----------



## CarolPa

Glad you're back home and feeling better, LP!!

DH would not know how to come on here and give you guys an update.  TB did a good job!


----------



## LPBeier

CarolPa said:


> Glad you're back home and feeling better, LP!!
> 
> DH would not know how to come on here and give you guys an update. TB did a good job!


TB is a "retired" computer programmer/instructor so knows his way around a Database site.  Also, I have DC come up with the "what are you doing?" thread when my browser opens! 

I didn't mean to scare you guys but to be honest, I scared myself a little when the pain got so unmanageable. The doctor I had was one I trust and is familiar with chronic pain.  I also called the physiotherapist from my pain clinic and she reminded me of some gentle stretches to keep my muscles and joints moving but not over stressed.

On the way home from the hospital TB stopped and got me a pineapple milkshake (a tradition for anyone in either of our families that are in the hospital) and that helped a great deal!


----------



## Addie

What am I doing? Moaning and groaning! I need a nap. So I lay down and of course become wide awake. Come over to the computer and can hardly keep my eyes open.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, maybe you need a pillow case that looks like a keyboard!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, that's a great idea! 





LPBeier said:


> Hi everyone, I am back home....



Glad to hear you're feeling a bit more human. Hope your adjusting and tinkering with meds and methods takes care of your issues for a long time to come.


I'm thinking I need to start supper. Alas, thinking doesn't do it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from our local farmers market, he had his sweet corn ready. He said it is a little small yet so he was charging $6 for 14 ears, and worth every cent, he has the best tasting corn you can ever buy. There is only going to be two of us here for supper tonight so I only bought 7 for $3. Can't wait.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, maybe you need a pillow case that looks like a keyboard!



 I think you may be on to something.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from our local farmers market, he had his sweet corn ready. He said it is a little small yet so he was charging $6 for 14 ears, and worth every cent, he has the best tasting corn you can ever buy. There is only going to be two of us here for supper tonight so I only bought 7 for $3. Can't wait.



  You have my mouth watering.


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from our local farmers market, he had his sweet corn ready. He said it is a little small yet so he was charging $6 for 14 ears, and worth every cent, he has the best tasting corn you can ever buy. There is only going to be two of us here for supper tonight so I only bought 7 for $3. Can't wait.




If you don't mind my asking, where are you from?  Here in PA we don't have any local corn yet.  I remember growing up when corn on the cob was our dinner, all by itself.  Now it's a side dish.


----------



## cave76

What I just did: I watched a heartwarming video of an adult grandson fulfilling his promise to his 100  year old grandmother.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZQoPi3vpjg


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBier, glad to see you're back home.

Addie, I am the same way sometimes.

Mom's not doing well today. Sick in stomach and threw up twice this am. She called out of work for tonight and if she's not feeling better might be another ER run. She also took her first probiotic with her antibiotics yesterday am. Could that have anything to do with it?

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cave76

cjmmytunes said:


> She also took her first probiotic with her antibiotics yesterday am. Could that have anything to do with it?



While *I couldn't possibly say* if that could  give her problems---- I do know, as a long time taker of antibiotics for Lyme disease, that we're always instructed to take probiotics as far away from antibiotics as possible.


----------



## JoAnn L.

CarolPa said:


> If you don't mind my asking, where are you from?  Here in PA we don't have any local corn yet.  I remember growing up when corn on the cob was our dinner, all by itself.  Now it's a side dish.



I live in the beautiful state of Iowa. He usually has the corn by the 4th of July so it is a little late this year. I also remember when we just had corn on the cob for supper.


----------



## GotGarlic

Here in the South, we've been eating corn on the cob for weeks! While I'm not crazy about the heat, I love the long growing season we have. We grilled some corn for lunch yesterday and I made corn and black bean salsa with tomatoes, lime juice and cilantro for dinner. Delish!


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> I live in the beautiful state of Iowa. He usually has the corn by the 4th of July so it is a little late this year. I also remember when we just had corn on the cob for supper.




Aha!  I had a sneaking suspicion you were a fellow Iowaegien.  I'll be on the lookout for corn too.

I'm putting off finishing the business of unpacking and laundry.  Suitcases are still in the middle of the floor.


----------



## cjmmytunes

cave76 said:


> While *I couldn't possibly say* if that could  give her problems---- I do know, as a long time taker of antibiotics for Lyme disease, that we're always instructed to take probiotics as far away from antibiotics as possible.



So if she were to take an antibiotic in the morning, she either should take the probiotic in the evening or not take it at all?

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson just left to volunteer at a local bingo. We sure had a good supper before he left, sweet corn, cheese burgers and for dessert it was ice cream with fresh strawberries and whipped cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> So if she were to take an antibiotic in the morning, she either should take the probiotic in the evening or not take it at all?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



She should take the probiotic.  Is her antibiotic once a day or twice?  If it's twice a day, take the probiotic at lunch time with a meal.  Once a day antibiotic, take the probiotic at night with a light snack.

The probiotic will help her avoid having diarrhea caused by the antibiotic.


----------



## Addie

I took a nap late this afternoon. When I woke up I stood up and my legs gave out. They were in so much pain, I couldn't stand. What the hell is going on. So I took two Vicodin. I usually only take one, sometimes only a half. 

Two Vicodin are one more than my system can handle. I got so sick. Spike was here. We went back over what I had done during the day. When I mentioned the Vicodin, he realized what I was experience was a slight overdose. My system can not handle two. It is just a too high a dose for me. 

So I ask Spike how long will this strange sick feeling last. He figures out what the direction say for a full day of taking them, does the math and tells me two hours at the least. He was right. I am just beginning to feel it leaving my system. What I don't understand is folks who want to commit suicide by overdosing with pills. If they have to go through what I just went through, it is a lousy way to die. And I only took two. I am supposed to take two four times a day. Time to talk to my doctor. A very scary moment for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What strength are your Vicodin, you can answer me in PM if you want.  I know I had problems with the 7.5 dose, but not the 5 or 10.  Unexplainable, but there it is.


----------



## GotGarlic

I find that I feel nauseous if I take pain meds on an empty stomach. If I eat a little something first, I don't get that reaction.


----------



## Katie H

Just came in after looking in the night sky at the Super Moon.  WOW!!!

If you have clear skies and the opportunity, please go out and take a gander.  It's beautiful.


----------



## taxlady

I just went and looked. It's pretty far up the sky, so nothing special. We did go down to the lake shore and watch a super moon rise a couple of years ago and that was spectacular.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Band of clouds, exactly over the spot where the moon is coming up.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the heads up on the moon, Katie!  It's still too light here now but I'll go out after dark and take a look.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just got done cleaning out the fridge.  Threw away the bits and pieces of leftovers I thought I would eat, and washed the shelves and veggie bins.  Looking for a movie now and ready to relax.


----------



## Somebunny

Still beautiful sunshine here, but the skies will be clear when they darken. Looking forward to the Super moon


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She should take the probiotic.  Is her antibiotic once a day or twice?  If it's twice a day, take the probiotic at lunch time with a meal.  Once a day antibiotic, take the probiotic at night with a light snack.
> 
> The probiotic will help her avoid having diarrhea caused by the antibiotic.



And it will help fend off any fungal infections (yeast, cold sore, etc.).  I get them when I have prolonged high doses of anti-biotics.  I take my probiotics every night before I go to bed with a small piece of toast or some cheese and a couple of crackers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh yes, stops the yeasties, too.  I forget that now that I have other things to worry about when I take antibiotics...


----------



## creative

LPBeier said:


> And it will help fend off any fungal infections (yeast, cold sore, etc.).  I get them when I have prolonged high doses of anti-biotics.  I take my probiotics every night before I go to bed with a small piece of toast or some cheese and a couple of crackers.


A cold sore is a _virus_ - not a fungal condition. On another thread I posted the sure-fired easy cure for cold sores...provided that you catch them at the initial, tingly stage (doesn't work once the cold sore is developed).

When you can feel a cold sore coming on, i.e. at the first signs of the tingling stage, place an ice cube on it and leave it there until it feels numb.  (About a minute or 2).  It will kill the virus stone dead every time! 

(Re. anti fungals - you may know that garlic is effective)


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I took a nap late this afternoon. When I woke up I stood up and my legs gave out. They were in so much pain, I couldn't stand. What the hell is going on. So I took two Vicodin. I usually only take one, sometimes only a half.
> 
> Two Vicodin are one more than my system can handle. I got so sick. Spike was here. We went back over what I had done during the day. When I mentioned the Vicodin, he realized what I was experience was a slight overdose. My system can not handle two. It is just a too high a dose for me.
> 
> So I ask Spike how long will this strange sick feeling last. He figures out what the direction say for a full day of taking them, does the math and tells me two hours at the least. He was right. I am just beginning to feel it leaving my system. What I don't understand is folks who want to commit suicide by overdosing with pills. If they have to go through what I just went through, it is a lousy way to die. And I only took two. I am supposed to take two four times a day. Time to talk to my doctor. A very scary moment for me.


Nasty stuff, Vicodin 

Vicodin Uses, Side Effects & Safety Information - Drugs.com

or

vicodin-side-effects.html

Definitely speak to your doctor asap. If it happens again go straight to the ER

Obviously, your doctor knows best (we hope) but I wouldn't take  paracetamol (acetaminophen) in combination with an opiate. I was given it in hospital and it made me more ill than the condition I was given it for!


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> I find that I feel nauseous if I take pain meds on an empty stomach. If I eat a little something first, I don't get that reaction.


You should never take NSAIDs on an empty stomach. If, for some reason, they have to be taken long term they are often prescribed with PPIs (eg Lansoprazole or Omeprazole) to protect the stomach.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> You should never take NSAIDs on an empty stomach. If, for some reason, they have to be taken long term they are often prescribed with PPIs (eg Lansoprazole or Omeprazole) to protect the stomach.



I was referring to Addie and the Vicodin, not NSAIDS.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> A cold sore is a _virus_ - not a fungal condition. On another thread I posted the sure-fired easy cure for cold sores...provided that you catch them at the initial, tingly stage (doesn't work once the cold sore is developed).
> 
> When you can feel a cold sore coming on, i.e. at the first signs of the tingling stage, place an ice cube on it and leave it there until it feels numb.  (About a minute or 2).  *It will kill the virus stone dead every time! *
> 
> (Re. anti fungals - you may know that garlic is effective)



It really does not kill the virus, it may put it back to sleep/dormant, but it is still there waiting to strike at the next moment conditions allow it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Slow start this morning, but I have a movie to look forward to...so I am gaining momentum.


----------



## Andy M.

Multi-tasking.  Having breakfast and planning the menu for the week and the resulting shopping list so we can go shopping.


----------



## Addie

I am prescribed to take two Vicodins at a time. But I know how pain meds perform on me. So I usually take just one. I woke up yesterday morning feeling rotten from this cold. I ached all over. (No I am not getting a flu.) So I had one egg scrambled and took two caplets. Then when I went to stand up yesterday after my nap, my legs gave out on me. Fortunately I was right at my bedside. I still felt lousy and took two more Vicodin. That is where the overdose came in. One caplet each time would have been sufficient. I don't get the meds out of my system very fast. So I still had some left in me from the morning dose. 

Today I am fine. I slept right through the night. (The rest of the Vicodin wearing off.) I am feeling much better this morning. 

The reason for the prescribed two each time is to give me the option if I really think I need them. I did need the morning dose. If I had just waited it out when my legs gave way, I wouldn't have felt that I needed two. Once again, my impatience took over my common sense. And I paid for it. Almost too much payment.


----------



## cave76

cjmmytunes said:


> So if she were to take an antibiotic in the morning, she either should take the probiotic in the evening or not take it at all?



Giving medical advice is tricky on the Internet---- but since a probiotic isn't a drug I'll just tell you what I and hundreds/thousands of others were told.

*Take the probiotic AT LEAST 2 hours away from an oral antibiotic--- the longer the better. So you can figure out what's the best time for her*.

Although antibiotics MIGHT cause diarrhea they don't always---- again attested to by my personal experience (and from hundreds/thousands of other people who were/are on long term antibiotics with nary a sign of diarrhea). 

Antibiotics = diarrhea is a sort of urban myth put out by the Mayo Clinic, CDC etc. I've just re-read some of those 'warnings' and there are holes in their reasons you could drive a horse and cart through.  

C. diff (Clostridium difficile) however is a whole 'nuther animal. It's very serious. And it's most often seen in patients who are in the hospital or long care facilities where they are also given antibiotics! Ta da. 

Of course there's always a few cases of diarrhea (C.diff?) that people get for absolutely no known reason. File them under MUS (Medically Unknown Symptoms).


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It really does not kill the virus, it may put it back to sleep/dormant, but it is still there waiting to strike at the next moment conditions allow it.


I beg to differ.  I have used this method and now can honestly say I very, very rarely get a cold sore, i.e even at the tingly stage emerging. 
Also, those that have tried this have reported favourably the same.

http://everydayroots.com/cold-sore-remedies


----------



## LPBeier

creative said:


> A cold sore is a _virus_ - not a fungal condition. On another thread I posted the sure-fired easy cure for cold sores...provided that you catch them at the initial, tingly stage (doesn't work once the cold sore is developed).
> 
> When you can feel a cold sore coming on, i.e. at the first signs of the tingling stage, place an ice cube on it and leave it there until it feels numb. (About a minute or 2). It will kill the virus stone dead every time!
> 
> (Re. anti fungals - you may know that garlic is effective)


Thanks for correcting me - what I meant, was I get cold sores, yeast infections, styes and just about every other pesky thing when I am on IV antibiotic.  I take probiotics and yogurt all the time and in higher doses when I have the antibiotic.  There may be no true medical correlation to it working on these symptoms, but it works for me.

Unfortunately for me I can't tolerate garlic any more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> I beg to differ.  I have used this method and now can honestly say I very, very rarely get a cold sore, i.e even at the tingly stage emerging.
> Also, those that have tried this have reported favourably the same.
> 
> 16 Ways to Prevent & Get Rid of Cold Sores | Everyday Roots



Obviously my education in healthcare science and understanding of virology was for nought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Giving medical advice is tricky on the Internet---- but since a probiotic isn't a drug I'll just tell you what I and hundreds/thousands of others were told.
> 
> *Take the probiotic AT LEAST 2 hours away from an oral antibiotic--- the longer the better. So you can figure out what's the best time for her*.
> 
> Although antibiotics MIGHT cause diarrhea they don't always---- again attested to by my personal experience (and from hundreds/thousands of other people who were/are on long term antibiotics with nary a sign of diarrhea).
> 
> Antibiotics = diarrhea is a sort of urban myth put out by the Mayo Clinic, CDC etc. I've just re-read some of those 'warnings' and there are holes in their reasons you could drive a horse and cart through.
> 
> C. diff (Clostridium difficile) however is a whole 'nuther animal. It's very serious. And it's most often seen in patients who are in the hospital or long care facilities where they are also given antibiotics! Ta da.
> 
> Of course there's always a few cases of diarrhea (C.diff?) that people get for absolutely no known reason. File them under MUS (Medically Unknown Symptoms).



I did explain in a later post that Yeast infections were the primary reason to take probiotics.  But once you have C. difficile and later colitis, any antibiotic can change your focus on antibiotic use.  My experience is that probiotics stop colitis flares.  Even I am allowed to make a mistake, I am a human after all.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I did explain in a later post that Yeast infections were the primary reason to take probiotics.  But once you have C. difficile and later colitis, any antibiotic can change your focus on antibiotic use.  My experience is that probiotics stop colitis flares.  Even I am allowed to make a mistake, I am a human after all.



We're all allowed to make mistakes here. Some more than others. 

Colitis and probiotics------ One PubMed article has this to say:

"Therapies such as prebiotics and probiotics aim to selectively manipulate the intestinal microbiota and have been evaluated as an attractive therapeutic option with few side effects."

Modulating the microbiota in inflammatory bowe... [Proc Nutr Soc. 2014] - PubMed - NCBI

Yep, C diff will change anyone's focus. 

I took antibiotics for  a LONG time (more than 10 years) along with probiotics and never had a  yeast infection of any kind. But other Lymies did say they did get yeast infections while taking probiotics. I never followed them so I don't know any details. 

Yeast infection = candidiasis

So there's a *big difference *between oral or vaginal thrush and systemic candidiasis. I had vaginal and oral candidiasis several times back in the years WAY before I ever took ANY antibiotic, ever. (I thought they were they were the Devil's Spawn.) 

"Candidiasis encompasses infections that range from *superficial, such as oral thrush and vaginitis, to systemic and potentially life-threatening diseases.* Candida infections of the latter category are also referred to as candidemia or invasive candidiasis, and are usually confined to severely immunocompromised persons, such as cancer, transplant, and AIDS patients, as well as nontrauma emergency surgery patients.[4]"

Candidiasis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Back on the topic------ taking probiotics, in my opinion, is a very good idea even if a person isn't taking antibiotics and especially as one ages. Unless a person takes too many it can do no harm and it's inexpensive.
We (as Lymies) were always told to buy the refrigerated kind. But I think there are now some shelf stable brands ---- I haven't researched that so I don't know. 

A good yogurt with *live* bacteria is good also. Or Kefir with* live *cultures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've already read the journal articles of merit on the subject of colitis, thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> I beg to differ.  I have used this method and now can honestly say I very, very rarely get a cold sore, i.e even at the tingly stage emerging.
> Also, those that have tried this have reported favourably the same.
> 
> http://everydayroots.com/cold-sore-remedies



We had a similar discussion on another topic before you came to DC. The bottom line is that correlation does not equal causation, i.e., the fact that you did something and something else happened after that doesn't mean that the first thing caused the second. It may have, but it may not have, so next you need to set up a scientific experiment to test the hypothesis and prove that there is a connection. Then you have to repeat the experiment to prove that the first result wasn't a fluke. Then usually scientists publish their results so other scientists can replicate them - or not.


----------



## GotGarlic

cave76 said:


> So there's a *big difference *between oral or vaginal thrush and systemic candidiasis. I had vaginal and oral candidiasis several times back in the years WAY before I ever took ANY antibiotic, ever. (I thought they were they were the Devil's Spawn.)



Way TMI, cave.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've already read the journal articles of merit on the subject of colitis, thanks.



You're welcome. Perhaps others hadn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> I beg to differ.  I have used this method and now can honestly say I very, very rarely get a cold sore, i.e even at the tingly stage emerging.
> Also, those that have tried this have reported favourably the same.
> 
> 16 Ways to Prevent & Get Rid of Cold Sores | Everyday Roots



Taken from the link you provided:

_There is no true cure for the virus,  or the cold sores. The bright side is that there are preventative  measures you can take that lessen outbreaks, severity, and duration. If  the bothersome blisters do show up, there are a decent number of home  remedies for cold sores that may ease your discomfort, and help diminish  their appearance. Just because there is no cure, doesn’t mean you’re  stuck using irritating prescription face creams or having a cold sore  that hangs around for an eternity._


----------



## creative

GotGarlic said:


> We had a similar discussion on another topic before you came to DC. The bottom line is that correlation does not equal causation, i.e., the fact that you did something and something else happened after that doesn't mean that the first thing caused the second. It may have, but it may not have, so next you need to set up a scientific experiment to test the hypothesis and prove that there is a connection. Then you have to repeat the experiment to prove that the first result wasn't a fluke. Then usually scientists publish their results so other scientists can replicate them - or not.


Whilst I appreciate what you say, it was not my own discovery.  I heard about it via a radio programme and - if you google "cold sore" and "ice cube" you will see lots of info come up so it would seem to be fairly common knowledge, i.e. established.  Sometimes science can be overrated....direct, _common_ experience is just as valid in my view.

The point is that the ice cube method works EVERY time if applied at the tingly stage.  I don't care much for the argument about not apparently killing the virus fully.  It works at the time and, in my experience and others too, barely ever comes back.


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> Way TMI, cave.



Oops, sorry---- I thought that since people can talk about diarrhea even bloody diarrhea, explosive diarrhea, puking and poo pourri ............

If you want to a ask a moderator to delete the offending words, I'm o.k. with that.


----------



## cave76

I mis-spoke earlier in my post 21823 ". Unless a person takes too many it can do no harm and it's inexpensive."

Upon looking further (on Lyme forums) evidently too much lactobacillus CAN produce a condition that's explained here:

Cytolytic vaginosis. [Am J Obstet Gynecol. 1991] - PubMed - NCBI

And here:

"The study indicated that special attention has to be paid during evaluation the _____ (deleted by cave76)  smears of the patients with presumed _________ (deleted by cave76)  in order to prevent an erroneous diagnosis of CV."

Cytolytic vaginosis: examination of... [Cent Eur J Public Health. 2003] - PubMed - NCBI

It's not common but should be considered. Just saying.


----------



## cave76

cave76 said:


> Oops, sorry---- I thought that since people can talk about diarrhea even bloody diarrhea, explosive diarrhea, puking and poo pourri ............
> 
> If you want to a ask a moderator to delete the offending words, I'm o.k. with that.



Oh, and to add to TMI---just yesterday:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/smelling-farts-is-good-for-you-says-new-study-90338.html

I found it funny but then I'm not easily offended.


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> Whilst I appreciate what you say, it was not my own discovery.  I heard about it via a radio programme and - if you google "cold sore" and "ice cube" you will see lots of info come up so it would seem to be fairly common knowledge, i.e. established.  Sometimes science can be overrated....direct, _common_ experience is just as valid in my view.
> 
> The point is that the ice cube method works EVERY time if applied at the tingly stage.  I don't care much for the argument about not apparently killing the virus fully.  It works at the time and, in my experience and others too, barely ever comes back.



Just because something is on the Internet doesn't make it true. It might just mean that a lot of people are repeating the same misinformation.

If it works "EVERY time," then it must be coming back, else you would not have to do this repeatedly. I almost never get cold sores and I'm immunocompromised. 

Direct experience is highly overrated - most people don't remember things accurately, or discount other variables, or use logical fallacies and/or magical thinking in drawing conclusions about their personal experiences. That's why the scientific method was developed - to avoid these problems as much as possible.


----------



## GotGarlic

cave76 said:


> Oops, sorry---- I thought that since people can talk about diarrhea even bloody diarrhea, explosive diarrhea, puking and poo pourri ............
> 
> If you want to a ask a moderator to delete the offending words, I'm o.k. with that.



Thanks so much for those nasty images. Seriously, I don't want to know about what happens to your intimate body parts. It's not about being offended - it's about having enough respect for others and yourself to keep some things private.


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks so much for those nasty images. Seriously, I don't want to know about what happens to your intimate body parts. It's not about being offended - it's about having enough respect for others and yourself to keep some things private.



?? A confusing answer, but I'm used to be confused. That's o.k.---- probably best to S. O. B. (Scroll On By).


----------



## Cheryl J

I was planning on grilling some veggies today, but the southern end of the Sierras are on fire again  so the air quality is not that great down here in the valley.  Such a shame, there was just a big fire up there a couple of weeks ago, several cabins were lost.  No lives though, thank goodness. 

Anyway, headed out in a few to get my grandson a gift for his 4th birthday next week.  Can't believe he's almost 4 already!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> Oops, sorry---- I thought that since people can talk about diarrhea even bloody diarrhea, explosive diarrhea, puking and poo pourri ............
> 
> If you want to a ask a moderator to delete the offending words, I'm o.k. with that.



Why do you persist in pursuing this topic?  A question was asked about probiotics and the need for them while on antibiotics.  The question was answered.  And you continue to bring this back to socially taboo subjects.  This is NOT a health site or a scientific site, please stop.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She should take the probiotic.  Is her antibiotic once a day or twice?  If it's twice a day, take the probiotic at lunch time with a meal.  Once a day antibiotic, take the probiotic at night with a light snack.
> 
> The probiotic will help her avoid having diarrhea caused by the antibiotic.



Her antibiotic is once a day. She didn't take it after work yesterday AM and her tummy was okay later on during the day yesterday and last night. She took it again this am and started throwing up again about an hour ago. If it keeps up she's going back to the ER even if I have to call an ambulance. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> Her antibiotic is once a day. She didn't take it after work yesterday AM and her tummy was okay later on during the day yesterday and last night. She took it again this am and started throwing up again about an hour ago. If it keeps up she's going back to the ER even if I have to call an ambulance.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Yes, obviously having a reaction to the oral antibiotic.  Not unusual to have an extreme reaction to oral vs. IV antibiotics.  The doctor needs to find one she can tolerate.


----------



## cave76

cjmmytunes said:


> Her antibiotic is once a day. She didn't take it after work yesterday AM and her tummy was okay later on during the day yesterday and last night. She took it again this am and started throwing up again about an hour ago. If it keeps up she's going back to the ER even if I have to call an ambulance.



If you would PM the name of the antibiotic she's taking plus the dose and I'll dredge up what I know about antibiotics simply because of my inclusion in a community about Lyme disease a community that often takes antibiotics for years.

I've taken almost every antibiotic known so my personal experience might help you. Some are more prone to leading to emesis than others. 
I am NOT a doctor nor a nurse.


----------



## Mad Cook

GotGarlic said:


> I was referring to Addie and the Vicodin, not NSAIDS.


I am aware of that.


----------



## Mad Cook

OK, let's lighten up.

I'm relaxing with a large glass of Cotes du Rhone Villages having just polished off a plate of tortellini while listening to a dramatisation of Walter Scott's "Ivanhoe" on the radio.

Nice relaxing evening. Now trying to decide what to knit next as I've just finished a baby cardigan for my cousin's baby girl.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1412...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108  but not in stripes - had some pale green yarn with white slubs. Looks good and made a head band with the yarn that was left.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Listening to the baseball game. Gotta throw my 3-product make-up job on and head to the grocery store as soon as it's done. I don't wear much make-up, but my "at home face" just might scare a little kid. I do it for the better good of the public.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> I am aware of that.



So why did you bring up NSAIDS?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Please stop...if you want an argument the rooms are that away>>>>>>>


----------



## GotGarlic

I've pretty much finished unpacking from our week at the beach. DH is watching a bit of World Cup soccer while I enjoy a glass of wine and being with our kitty cats again


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Please stop...if you want an argument the rooms are that away>>>>>>>


Don't worry, PF. I have better things to do.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't want an argument. I honestly wanted to share my experience with Addie and wondered why Mad Cook would respond to a different topic.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've found that the option to sending PMs pretty much eliminates any comment by others GG. Just sayin'...


----------



## Dawgluver

I think I have the last of the vacation laundry caught up.  We turned the A/C back on, it's really hot and gnatty outside.  Those durned gnats were only supposed to be here for a couple weeks, then disappear.  Apparently they didn't read the articles.


----------



## creative

I don't regard a question as arguing...just saying.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I think I have the last of the vacation laundry caught up.  We turned the A/C back on, it's really hot and gnatty outside.  Those durned gnats were only supposed to be here for a couple weeks, then disappear.  Apparently they didn't read the articles.



Maybe you should start reading classes for the illiterate gnats


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe you should start reading classes for the illiterate gnats




If we all work at stamping out the gnats, aren't we stamping out illiteracy?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> If we all work at stamping out the gnats, aren't we stamping out illiteracy?



Good point!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> If we all work at stamping out the gnats, aren't we stamping out illiteracy?




Yes.  "No gnat left behind."


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Yes. *"No gnat left behind."*


 
 OMGosh....


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, obviously having a reaction to the oral antibiotic.  Not unusual to have an extreme reaction to oral vs. IV antibiotics.  The doctor needs to find one she can tolerate.



I can't remember how to spell the one she got in hospital. Think it was reflex-something. Too tired to go get papers by computer table but she didn't have anything like this as a reaction.  Shoot, she was eating whenever she could.

She's asleep in the recliner out here in the living room now. Think I will sleep out here on the couch so if she needs anything I can hear her.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cave76 as soon as i get to big pc I will pm you. Can't figure out how to pm using the android app. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Are we out of the war zone yet? Can I get Aid under the Marshall Plan? It is hard ducking all those verbal bullets. I am off to attend Yale Medical School.


----------



## DaveSoMD

We had friends over for a cookout then unwrapped the top of our wedding cake from last year and had cake and chocolate wine for dessert. A bit too much wine so I am off to bed soon. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> We had friends over for a cookout then unwrapped the top of our wedding cake from last year and had cake and chocolate wine for dessert. A bit too much wine so I am off to bed soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Anniversary???  Conga- rats!


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Anniversary???  Conga- rats!



Yes!  and Thanks!  Officially legal now for one year, but we start counting from 1996 when we had our Commitment ceremony, and been together for 20 years this October.  Last night's dinner posts to correct thread.


----------



## Mad Cook

DaveSoMD said:


> We had friends over for a cookout then unwrapped the top of our wedding cake from last year and had cake and chocolate wine for dessert. A bit too much wine so I am off to bed soon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Congratulations for last year. One whole year wed - and they said it wouldn't last


----------



## cjmmytunes

Back at hospital with Mom. So far her sodium is low and she's dehydrated.  Just did cat scan. Is going to be admitted. Will let you know more as I know.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

DaveSoMD said:


> Yes!  and Thanks!  Officially legal now for one year, but we start counting from 1996 when we had our Commitment ceremony, and been together for 20 years this October.  Last night's dinner posts to correct thread.




Congrats!  And many more years!


----------



## Dawgluver

cjmmytunes said:


> Back at hospital with Mom. So far her sodium is low and she's dehydrated.  Just did cat scan. Is going to be admitted. Will let you know more as I know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Oh, sorry to hear that, Cj, hope she gets well soon.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Dawgluver said:


> Congrats!  And many more years!











Mad Cook said:


> Congratulations for last year. One whole year wed - and they said it wouldn't last



THANKS!!!!


Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Slow start morning, watching the DVR'd CBS Sunday, then off for my walk before it gets too hot.


----------



## Andy M.

Slept late today.  Eating zucchini banana muffins our new neighbor gave us.  

Have to replace the DVR with a new one from Verizon as it has been acting up.  I called Verizon Friday midday.  They diagnosed the problem and shipped a replacement DVR that I received Saturday AM.  

All I have to do is unplug the old one and plug in the new one and set it up the way I like.  I send the old DVR back in the same box.  Easy peasy.


----------



## taxlady

That's great Andy. I hope the setup doesn't take too long and that you have shiny, new features.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> That's great Andy. I hope the setup doesn't take too long and that you have shiny, new features.



This is to replace a defective box.  Sadly, I lose all the shows I've recorded and not watched when I take out the box.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> This is to replace a defective box.  Sadly, I lose all the shows I've recorded and not watched when I take out the box.


Bummer. Isn't there some way to download them to a computer?


----------



## cave76

Andy M. said:


> This is to replace a defective box.  Sadly, I lose all the shows I've recorded and not watched when I take out the box.



One persons suggestion:

"Re: Transfer recordings from regular Samsung dvr to multiroom dvr?
Options
‎05-04-2012 08:02 AM

SInce it sounded like you were not trying to archive the old recordings forever, you might be able to talk verizon into letting you delay return of the old box. In other words, don't install the new DVR until you have viewed as much as possible.  Even if you end up paying one month's DVR service for the old box, as well as the service fee for the new box while it is not hooked up, it will be cheaper that buying a device to back up the HD programming in standard definition for later viewing."

Re: Transfer recordings from regular Samsung dvr to multiroom dvr? - Verizon Forums


----------



## Katie H

Waiting for my pate brisse to cool so I can pour in the blueberry filling for a pie.

Yesterday one of Glenn's children brought him a big container of freshly-picked blueberries as a belated birthday gift.

Today they'll become a pie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

DaveSoMD said:


> Yes!  and Thanks!  Officially legal now for one year, but we start counting from 1996 when we had our Commitment ceremony, and been together for 20 years this October.  Last night's dinner posts to correct thread.



Congrats to you and your lovely bride! ♡ I was scratching my head over this until you went into detail. After all, you guys do have a college age daughter. Did she tease you over making it "legal"?  (Insert wiggling eyebrows smiley - can't do it on my phone).


----------



## GotGarlic

I just came in from weeding the veggie garden. Dang, it's hot out there! 90°F, but it's humid and the heat index is 95.

It looks like I have enough basil for my first batch of pesto this summer. I'll go pick it and the parsley in a little while and get that going. Then I need to pick up a few things at the grocery store and thaw something for dinner. Probably ground beef for burgers.


----------



## creative

I spent most of this afternoon getting to grips with my compact digital camera so that I can post photos online (e.g. my finished dishes here!)

It took a while because I'm a techno dinosaur but I did it leisurely and with a computer forum standing by for back up.  Happy to say I have succeeded in mastering (a) how to use the camera, i.e. assembling the photos to install on the pc (b) the installation procedure on pc (c) the bit I enjoy, editing them on photobucket and, finally, (d) how to send them from photobucket.

Have already sent some of my watercolour paintings to friends.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> I spent most of this afternoon getting to grips with my compact digital camera so that I can post photos online (e.g. my finished dishes here!)
> 
> It took a while because I'm a techno dinosaur but I did it leisurely and with a computer forum standing by for back up.  Happy to say I have succeeded in mastering (a) how to use the camera, i.e. assembling the photos to install on the pc (b) the installation procedure on pc (c) the bit I enjoy, editing them on photobucket and, finally, (d) how to send them from photobucket.
> 
> Have already sent some of my watercolour paintings to friends.



 Aren't we also your friends?


----------



## Cheryl J

creative said:


> I spent most of this afternoon getting to grips with my compact digital camera so that I can post photos online (e.g. my finished dishes here!)
> 
> It took a while because I'm a techno dinosaur but I did it leisurely and with a computer forum standing by for back up. Happy to say I have succeeded in mastering (a) how to use the camera, i.e. assembling the photos to install on the pc (b) the installation procedure on pc (c) the bit I enjoy, editing them on photobucket and, finally, (d) how to send them from photobucket.
> 
> Have already sent some of my watercolour paintings to friends.


 
Yay! That is quite an accomplishment, I remember how I felt when I first went digital.  You'll have so much fun taking pictures, editing them, and downloading them. Looking forward to seeing your pics.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice job, Creative!  Now we want to see the food pics, along with the watercolors!


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> I spent most of this afternoon getting to grips with my compact digital camera so that I can post photos online (e.g. my finished dishes here!)
> 
> It took a while because I'm a techno dinosaur but I did it leisurely and with a computer forum standing by for back up.  Happy to say I have succeeded in mastering (a) how to use the camera, i.e. assembling the photos to install on the pc (b) the installation procedure on pc (c) the bit I enjoy, editing them on photobucket and, finally, (d) how to send them from photobucket.
> 
> Have already sent some of my watercolour paintings to friends.



Photobucket is also my favorite for posting pictures here.


----------



## Kayelle

Just watched Germany win the world cup! 

With the last world cup we were on a tour bus in Germany and the driver was listening to the game on the radio. When Germany scored, the bus driver jumped out of his seat yelling with his arms above his head traveling down the road at 70mph. He scared all of us to pieces until he got control of himself and the bus again. 

I thought of him today and hoped he wasn't driving a bus.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> Aren't we also your friends?


Didn't think art would be appropriate here...is there a section?


----------



## Zhizara

You could use this thread:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...DtnMlrgYEkstDJb_sP6Ue3Q&bvm=bv.70810081,d.b2U


----------



## LPBeier

creative said:


> Didn't think art would be appropriate here...is there a section?



There's a random photo thread but also, if taking pictures of your art is what you are doing it fits here!  You can also post them in a gallery on your profile page and put a link here.


----------



## Zhizara

Here's a link for Random Photo Thread:  The Sequel.


http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...DtnMlrgYEkstDJb_sP6Ue3Q&bvm=bv.70810081,d.b2U


----------



## LPBeier

I had my second outing since my latest pain flair started.  We went to dinner yesterday and then today we stopped off at our church to drop some things off as they are having the annual kid's day camp this week.  They use some of my catering trays.  Usually I head up the kitchen but not this year.  I will go as a guest a couple of mornings.

I am feeling a little tired but it feels good to go out.  The pain is still severe, but I am more able to manage it.  I see one of my doctors tomorrow so we will see what happens.  Meanwhile I am going to spend the rest of the day hanging out with TB, Violet and Monkey!


----------



## LPBeier

Zhizara said:


> Here's a link for Random Photo Thread:  The Sequel.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...DtnMlrgYEkstDJb_sP6Ue3Q&bvm=bv.70810081,d.b2U


Thanks, Z!


----------



## creative

LPBeier said:


> There's a random photo thread but also, if taking pictures of your art is what you are doing it fits here!  You can also post them in a gallery on your profile page and put a link here.


Do you mean the album section on the profile page?  Seems to be geared towards food....i.e. doesn't feel appropriate.


----------



## Dawgluver

creative said:


> Do you mean the album section on the profile page?  Seems to be geared towards food....i.e. doesn't feel appropriate.




We don't mind, Creative!  Would love to see your paintings.  Random Photos would work too.  Also, on the What Are You Doing thread, we've posted sewing, woodworking, gun making, car shows, all sorts of things.  I'm thinking we might have a My Projects thread here somewhere, or you could start a new one.

I just got my teeth cleaned, and stopped at Walgreen's for a new passport picture.  :shudder:  :yuck:  Like drivers licenses, there is no smiling allowed, so now everything gets to look like a mugshot.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We don't mind, Creative!  Would love to see your paintings.  Random Photos would work too.  Also, on the What Are You Doing thread, we've posted sewing, woodworking, gun making, car shows, all sorts of things.  I'm thinking we might have a My Projects thread here somewhere, or you could start a new one.
> 
> I just got my teeth cleaned, and stopped at Walgreen's for a new passport picture.  :shudder:  :yuck:  Like drivers licenses, there is no smiling allowed, so now everything gets to look like a mugshot.



My daughter told me that there is no law stating you can't smile when you have a professional photo taken. (She works for the Registery of Motor Vehicles.) She started out doing IDs. It is just not recommended. Should you get into difficulty, it is very unlikely you will be smiling. She smiles for her drivers license and so do I for my identification. In fact between us, we have several folks smiling for the passport and drivers pictures. It doesn't have to be a big grin. Just an upturn of the corners of your mouth. Makes all the difference in your appearance. It makes you look wistful. Like you are dreaming of that vacation you are going on. And don't look directly into the camera. Look slightly to the side and up. Every notice how celebrities look over their shoulder. Slightly bring one shoulder forward and look in that direction. Practice in front of a mirror until you have it the way you look best.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, if I ever get arrested, they can save money on taking a mugshot.  I already have one from Walgreen's 

Great suggestions, Addie, sadly it's now a done deal.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just getting ready to go shop for a new microwave. Ours died last night. We have had this on since 2006. Is that about their life span?


----------



## cave76

creative said:


> I don't regard a question as arguing...just saying.



I don't either but many people do. It's called conversation.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> Just getting ready to go shop for a new microwave. Ours died last night. We have had this on since 2006. Is that about their life span?




We have a Sharp that's at least 10 years old.  The display is shot so we've had to adjust to that.

I'd buy a new one but can't find one like the one I have.  It's built with the control panel across the top so it's narrow for it's turntable size and power.  It fits perfectly on a narrow piece of counter between the fridge and stove.


----------



## taxlady

I don't know about newer microwaves, but our previous one lasted over 20 years.


----------



## GotGarlic

cave76 said:


> I don't either but many people do. It's called conversation.



It's called conversation when the other person responds. When they say they have better things to do, well, that's just rude.


----------



## Chef Munky

Had a crash course in plumbing,taking out and placing back sheet a rock wall this week.It's been an experience.Now I get to finally paint the bathroom...Yeah!!!!

We had a water pipe leak from the guest bathroom's shower.Didn't know about it until it was too late.Hearing water spraying inside a wall isn't fun.

So we had to take out the wall.It was unrepairable.I didn't want to deal with mold issues.Just get it out and replace the whole thing.Fixed the pipe.Waited a few days to see if it would leak again.Put a new wall back.While we were at it replaced all the fixtures in the bathroom.Right down to the sink.The new fan is nice and quiet.

Now all that's left is paint,replace those flat things that line the bottoms of the walls,floors and lining the new shelves.

Maybe after I take a nap.


----------



## cave76

GotGarlic said:


> It's called conversation when the other person responds.



True dat.


----------



## creative

I dismantled a hand plane, to sharpen the blade and thought I noted how it came apart in sections.  Apparently not!  After a frustrating time I hit on the idea to see if there was a youtube on how to assemble a hand plane.  

Gotta love youtube - saved the day!


----------



## Addie

The apartment manager knock on my door early this afternoon. She hadn't seen me for a couple of weeks and wanted to know if I was all right. Then we got talking about my neighbor. I told her that this morning around ten a.m. there was a loud crash that came from her apartment. Loud enough that it woke me out of a sound sleep. She mentioned that the police have been here twice and did I know if it was for her? I haven't seen them, but I have been sick with this stinking cold and have been staying in my apartment. I don't want to infect anyone in the building. I also mentioned that there was a loud argument going on. The manager suspects that the granddaughter is staying with her. She is homeless. I was going to call the police this morning when I heard the loud crash. But I am so reluctant to bring more troubles on her. I am sorry now that I didn't. Like it or not I am going to have to get involved. Elderly Abuse are ugly words. And that is what is going on in there.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Update on mom - her UTI is back with a vengeance,  she's dehydrated, and her electrolytes are out of whack. Going to be in hospital longer this time so she can build her strength back up. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> Update on mom - her UTI is back with a vengeance,  she's dehydrated, and her electrolytes are out of whack. Going to be in hospital longer this time so she can build her strength back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I'm sorry to hear that CJT, but I hope this time they keep her in until she is well enough to go home.  It makes it hard on everyone, but it is harder when it keeps coming back.  Big hugs to both you and your Mom.

My Naturopath is very concerned about my acute pain in my right side.  She said that she is sure there was some more damage to my liver when I fell and the fact only x-rays were taken to check the ribs isn't sitting well with her.  She wants me to go back to the hospital with the pain and get an ultrasound and blood tests.  She is a medical doctor as well, but not practicing so she can't order the tests herself.  I trust her completely.  She gave me another vitamin IV treatment today and it worked wonders!  I still am in pain, but have the energy to cope with it.


----------



## cave76

Addie said:


> The apartment manager knock on my door early this afternoon. She hadn't seen me for a couple of weeks and wanted to know if I was all right. Then we got talking about my neighbor. I told her that this morning around ten a.m. there was a loud crash that came from her apartment. Loud enough that it woke me out of a sound sleep. She mentioned that the police have been here twice and did I know if it was for her? I haven't seen them, but I have been sick with this stinking cold and have been staying in my apartment. I don't want to infect anyone in the building. I also mentioned that there was a loud argument going on. The manager suspects that the granddaughter is staying with her. She is homeless. I was going to call the police this morning when I heard the loud crash. But I am so reluctant to bring more troubles on her. I am sorry now that I didn't. *Like it or not I am going to have to get involved*.



Oh, Addie, I'm sure that getting involved and helping neighbors will be just up your alley.  Good luck.


----------



## Mad Cook

cjmmytunes said:


> Update on mom - her UTI is back with a vengeance,  she's dehydrated, and her electrolytes are out of whack. Going to be in hospital longer this time so she can build her strength back up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Speaking from experience with my elderly mother and UTIs, don't get too worried if your mum is unusually confused and out of it. It's a well-known side effect and usually clears up once the UTI s sorted out.
Hope the hospital gets its act together and she's feeling better soon.


----------



## Addie

cave76 said:


> Oh, Addie, I'm sure that getting involved and helping neighbors will be just up your alley.  Good luck.



Not really. Me and most of the residents here do not get along with her. So I would just like to keep the peace if I can.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> We don't mind, Creative!  Would love to see your paintings.  Random Photos would work too.  Also, on the What Are You Doing thread, we've posted sewing, woodworking, gun making, car shows, all sorts of things.  I'm thinking we might have a My Projects thread here somewhere, or you could start a new one.
> 
> I just got my teeth cleaned, and stopped at Walgreen's for a new passport picture.  :shudder:  :yuck:  Like drivers licenses, there is no smiling allowed, so now everything gets to look like a mugshot.


When I took my form and photo to the office to get my old biddies' bus pass I was made to go away and get another photo TWICE before they'd accept it because:-

My hair wasn't behind my ears - I had to scrape it back with a stretchy head band before they would accept a photo.

My facial expression was "inappropriate" - I think I wasn't scowling fiercely enough. It's apparently not enough just to avoid smiling

I was wearing make-up (nothing exciting or theatrical - just a little powder, mascara and fairly neutral lipstick.) There was nothing in the instructions about this.

The result is that I look like a mad axe-murderer 20 years older than I am. A friend who picked up my bus pass the other day didn't realise it was mine! Even the bus driver does a double take if he hasn't seen me before!

If I was arrested the photos would be more flattering!


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> When I took my form and photo to the office to get my old biddies' bus pass I was made to go away and get another photo TWICE before they'd accept it because:-
> 
> 
> 
> My hair wasn't behind my ears - I had to scrape it back with a stretchy head band before they would accept a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> My facial expression was "inappropriate" - I think I wasn't scowling fiercely enough. It's apparently not enough just to avoid smiling
> 
> 
> 
> I was wearing make-up (nothing exciting or theatrical - just a little powder, mascara and fairly neutral lipstick.) There was nothing in the instructions about this.
> 
> 
> 
> The result is that I look like a mad axe-murderer 20 years older than I am. A friend who picked up my bus pass the other day didn't realise it was mine! Even the bus driver does a double take if he hasn't seen me before!
> 
> 
> 
> If I was arrested the photos would be more flattering!




 

You just made my day, MC!  At least my picture almost resembles me!


----------



## bakechef

Being wicked excited that our friends finally got a baby.  They have been in the adoption process for a couple years now and they got the call, dropped everything and flew cross country to get their little boy!

This is one lucky little guy, two people who wanted nothing more than to be parents have adopted him.  They are going to make a wonderful mom and dad!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Wonderful news, BC!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Being wicked excited that our friends finally got a baby.  They have been in the adoption process for a couple years now and they got the call, dropped everything and flew cross country to get their little boy!
> 
> This is one lucky little guy, two people who wanted nothing more than to be parents have adopted him.  They are going to make a wonderful mom and dad!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Great news! Nothing like a new baby to make one's day.


----------



## Katie H

Bella and i just finished watering the container veggie plants and gathered our harvest.  This morning's haul included about a pint of grape/cherry/pear tomatoes.  At least the ones I could get my hands on.  There are more I can see.

Then I went over to the two roma plants and ended up with at least a dozen huge, ruby-red beauties.  These poor plants are literally bending to the ground they are so loaded with fruit.  Definitely gonna be able to make some sauce this year to can.  Yeah!!

Great news for your friends, bakechef.  All their patient, and unpatient, waiting is being rewarded.  Best wishes to them all!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Congrats for your friends, Bakechef!  That is wonderful news.

We are heading across the river to get bread this morning.  It is going to be another hot day and they have warnings out for the smog levels so I will have to be extra careful while out with my asthma.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here at the computer listening to some favorite opera and classical music while I do some research for my son. He is at work and needs it by tonight. I am having a very pleasant day. I hope all of are also.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LABELER - thank you for the good wishes. She seems to be doing better today - ate a good breakfast and lunch and had physical therapy today.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mad Cook - she seems to be doing better today, thank you. Ate a good breakfast and lunch and did physical therapy. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

We are back, but I am not leaving the house again until after 6.  The heat, humidity and smog are doing several numbers on my health.  It is 26 C, feeling like 30.  And it could get higher


----------



## bakechef

We are SO happy for them.  We've been checking Facebook all day for new pictures!


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> LABELER - thank you for the good wishes. She seems to be doing better today - ate a good breakfast and lunch and had physical therapy today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



It is good to hear such happy news. I am so glad you have the good sense to know when to get her back to the hospital. You would be surprised how many children chalk up the complaints of the elderly to just being difficult. I am so glad you listen to her.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Thank you so much, Addie. My mom and my kids / grandkids mean so much to me. I don't know what I would do if something happened to any of them.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Kayelle

Just got back from a family funeral today. On Monday there will be another. 

My late husbands favorite Uncle was today, and Monday will be the funeral of my dear father-in-law. Those brothers were so close in life, and it seems fitting they were only without one another for three days. My late husband came from a family of great men, and my sons carry on the legacy. No matter the circumstances, it's always hard to say goodby to those we love.


----------



## CarolPa

Sorry to hear of your losses, Kayelle.  It seems that many older siblings die close to each other, and many times, spouses.  It's like they're sticking around for the other and once they are gone they have to OK to go, too.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Thank you so much, Addie. My mom and my kids / grandkids mean so much to me. I don't know what I would do if something happened to any of them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



cj, Spike and I had a serious ten minute talk of what I expect of him when my time comes. He is the strong one and the one I know I can rely on to carry out my wishes. The Pirate and my daughter will fall apart. One step below useless in an emergency. Poo, he is the medical one and can explain to the others exactly what happened. I think every child should sit down and have "that" talk together with their parents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Bakechef* - congrats to your friends and best wishes to their getting-bigger family. Babies are sooo sweet....till you have to change the diaper! 

*cj* - glad your Mom is doing better again. Hope THIS time she's all better and stays that way when you bring her home.

*Addie* - glad you had a good day. With the weather acting up I was afraid all your joints would be aching.

*Kayelle* - sorry to hear about all your sad losses all at once. With all the many years of happiness that you've had with your loved ones I'm sure you have lots of great memories to think back on.

*Katie* -  if you have too many tomatoes I'd like to take a few off your hands. 



I'm sitting and watching TV, thankful we still have electricity after the storms that moved through earlier tonight. Not only do I have TV, which I could live without, but we still have air conditioning! Makes sleeping on a humid night so much easier.


----------



## LPBeier

We just got the first paperwork from our cruise - TB's dietary needs list!  They will allow  3 items from each category per day and more items are $2.00 each.  We are talking gluten free here (no charge or limits for dairy free).  The categories are bread products, pasta, desserts and Miscellaneous (cold cereals, pizza, pancakes).  That is totally doable and reasonable!

I have put myself down for a mostly vegetarian diet which means I can just pick and choose from the menu.

Getting this notice makes the cruise a little more real...that and the fact I paid my rather large Visa bill last month!


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> We just got the first paperwork from our cruise - TB's dietary needs list!  They will allow  3 items from each category per day and more items are $2.00 each.  We are talking gluten free here (no charge or limits for dairy free).  The categories are bread products, pasta, desserts and Miscellaneous (cold cereals, pizza, pancakes).  That is totally doable and reasonable!
> 
> I have put myself down for a mostly vegetarian diet which means I can just pick and choose from the menu.
> 
> Getting this notice makes the cruise a little more real...that and the fact I paid my rather large Visa bill last month!



What cruise line are you using LP? We have no diet restrictions but all the people we have dined with that have had restrictions have been more than pleased with how it was handled. You should be well taken care of from what I've observed.  I'm really getting excited for you!!

You might be interested in reading our trip story about the cruise to Alaska 2007.
http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/northtoalaskajune2007.pdf


----------



## LPBeier

What am I doing now?

I am getting ready to have kids!

No, I am not expecting, not adopting.  A young woman who has lived with us on and off had to end her marriage last November due to abuse.  She phoned *victim's *services to find out whether the warrant and order of protection are in place in case he comes back in the province.  Victim's Services hears my AD's ("adopted daughter") son scream in the background and called 911 who called the Ministry of Social Services who removed the children from the house.  There is a little more to it than that, but it gives you the idea (and I don't want to debate this, it is just part of MY story).

Anyway, her friend couldn't take the kids (girl 4, boy 3) because she has three of her own.  AD's parent's had them last night but the Ministry doesn't want them to stay there....so we are the next best thing. I know it is going to be tough with my health, but I love children and really want to help them out.  It shouldn't be for too long.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, I won't ask any nosy questions. Have fun with the kids, but don't overexert yourself.

I just got off the phone with Kaspersky. I could have sworn I cancelled the auto-renew. I found a charge on my credit card, because it had auto-renewed. They have promised to give me a refund. This time I have email confirmation for the credit and for the cancellation of the auto-renew.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so kind of you, LP!

I yanked out a bunch of dayflowers that have taken over one of our borders and embedded themselves into the lilies and shrubs.  They have beautiful blue flowers, but are noxious weeds and will take over everything if not held in check.  I'm not done with them yet, but kinda scratched up from climbing through the shrubs.

Then went to the pool.  It was warmer today than it was yesterday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Take care Laurie.  Just home from work, want to take my feet off and put them on a shelf.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's really nice of you LP. Have fun with the kiddos but don't over-do.



I'm resting my feet after standing all day. First I cleaned out a lot of stuff in the basement, setting it aside for an eventual garage sale. I'm planning on September, hoping the weather will be cooler than August since our garage faces due east and it is hot as Hades from morning until around 1:30 or 2:00 PM most summer days.  After cleaning, I made supper. I should go on strike until Himself does some work around here. Himself is much too spoiled.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm up late...annoyed about work. I'm knitting a scarf for my daughter, and she'll love it!


----------



## LPBeier

Well, we just finished moving rooms around, stashing all chemicals and sharps out of reach and making a nice big room for the kids.  But they ended up being scared in there and are passed out in the living room.  The girl is on the couch and the 3 year old boy is in my lift chair.  We moved into my studio (which originally was our bedroom) but are just squeezed in at the moment.

TB is sleeping, but my legs are sore and I am wide awake.  The kids adapted to us immediately.  We are trying to show them love and at the same time show them some discipline.  I love having kids in the house!

Violet is being very protective of them, sleeping close by and watching if they fuss.  Monkey hid until they were asleep!


----------



## creative

I am trying to figure out ways how best to avoid being a victim of today's soaring heat.  When the heat is quite high (29 degrees - no wind/humid), it can be a problem for the elderly, pregnant and the young. I am 64 and have high blood pressure. I would not normally go out under these conditions but I am scheduled to visit my mother.

I have a small hand fan, a water spray and will be taking a container with chilled water with ice.  If I walk slowly, I should be OK.  (I am inclined to run for a bus though )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Feel quite loggy this morning, have a meeting at 8:30 am.  At least I am ready for the meeting, now to get there.


----------



## Addie

I was scheduled to go to Winthrop this morning. Had a bad night. Finally took one Vicodin at four this morning and now not so achy. Got some much needed sleep. I woke up at ten and the door bell rang about two seconds after I opened my eyes. Winthrop called me to check up on me. 

I still have a lingering cough, so decided to not go to Winthrop. Just as I was talking to Winthrop telling her about the still lingering cough, I took a coughing fit. "Nuff said to her about that. She got the message. Told her I was going to be selfish and not share it others. She thanked me for being so thoughtful. 

So my plans for the day are to empty the kitchen sink of the few dirty dishes and then sit and do some needlework. I also have to let Rosie out today so she can work also. Last night Spike brought me a pack of batteries for her virtual wall. The pack expired in 2011. It was a pack of twelve batteries. Five of them had leakage. 

Time to take another Vicodin. Get my day off to a painless start and have more energy.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Bakechef* - congrats to your friends and best wishes to their getting-bigger family. Babies are sooo sweet....till you have to change the diaper!
> 
> *cj* - glad your Mom is doing better again. Hope THIS time she's all better and stays that way when you bring her home.
> 
> *Addie* - glad you had a good day. With the weather acting up I was afraid all your joints would be aching.
> 
> *Kayelle* - sorry to hear about all your sad losses all at once. With all the many years of happiness that you've had with your loved ones I'm sure you have lots of great memories to think back on.
> 
> *Katie* -  if you have too many tomatoes I'd like to take a few off your hands.
> 
> 
> I'm sitting and watching TV, thankful we still have electricity after the storms that moved through earlier tonight. Not only do I have TV, which I could live without, but we still have air conditioning! Makes sleeping on a humid night so much easier.



Gee, none of that storm or any other made it to my part of town. Just a few rain drops.


----------



## Addie

So I am sitting here and have a questions for all the housekeepers. I have the cloth and am ready to go out to fill a pot with hot soapy water so I can take apart the floor fan and clean it. The problem is I don't have a basin for such jobs. And I hate the thought of using a cooking utensil for a dirty household job. But I don't have a choice. What do all of you use for a container when washing woodwork, or cleaning other parts of your home with water? I know, the pot can be cleaned after with clean hot soapy water. It is just the idea that I should have a particular basin or such for this kind of cleaning.


----------



## taxlady

Don't have a bucket? How about an old coffee can? I've been known to use a dish washing basin.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Don't have a bucket? How about an old coffee can? I've been known to use a dish washing basin.



Yup. I have a couple of buckets.


----------



## Andy M.

Plastic two gallon pails.  Also, you can get 5 gallon buckets with a lid at Home Depot.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Don't have a bucket? How about an old coffee can? I've been known to use a dish washing basin.



I do have one, but it is one of those wringer type. It rings out the mop so you don't have to put your hands in the dirty water. And it would be very difficult to get your hands down into it. 

I never even thought to buy one that I could use for cleaning. I think the coffee can would be too small to get my hands in with the cloth. After my first post, I had the bright idea to ask Spike if he has one of those lovely pink wash basins that you can take home from the hospital. Between him and Sandy, they have stock in the hospital.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Plastic two gallon pails.  Also, you can get 5 gallon buckets with a lid at Home Depot.



Definitely plastic. Metal would be too heavy for me to lift and carry. 

Thanks for the ideas. Will give the problem to Spike to solve for me. I know he has plenty of buckets that he uses to take tools to a job. He has a plumbing bucket, a carpenter one, a wall one, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> ...When the heat is quite high (29 degrees - no wind/humid), it can be a problem for the *elderly*, pregnant and the young. *I am 64* and have high blood pressure...


Hmm, so you consider yourself "old" at 64? I'm 63 (and also have HBP) and don't think I'm anywhere near "qualified" to call myself old!  ~~  I suppose our takes on the weather have something to do with where we each live. From what other British posters have said over the years, you don't have anywhere near as many hot spells as parts of the U.S. have. We've already had a few stretches of 80+-degree-days, and both myself and my chubby hubby Himself (who also has HBP, diabetes, and is apparently very well-fed) have survived just fine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Gee, none of that storm or any other made it to my part of town. Just a few rain drops.



Seems like the coast got more than its fair share of rain this week, from what I've seen on the news. Guess it was central MA's turn.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been goofing off this evening. Decided to pull the cabinet under the sink apart earlier, wash everything down, and put it all back with a clean liner. I've got to rethink how I toss tea bags into the trash under there...I had splash marks on the BACK of the cabinet.   Himself called me "Cody Allen".


----------



## Kayelle

I've had a terrible time getting to a deep sleep lately..my brain just keeps racing over stuff I can't do anything about. Sigh. Tonight I thought I'd get up and wake myself up completely. Someone said doing this is like pressing your reset button.
OK.......I pressed the reset button so heading back to bed to see if it works.


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hmm, so you consider yourself "old" at 64? I'm 63 (and also have HBP) and don't think I'm anywhere near "qualified" to call myself old!  ~~  I suppose our takes on the weather have something to do with where we each live. From what other British posters have said over the years, you don't have anywhere near as many hot spells as parts of the U.S. have. We've already had a few stretches of 80+-degree-days, and both myself and my chubby hubby Himself (who also has HBP, diabetes, and is apparently very well-fed) have survived just fine.


Well I am now a pensioner!  My body feels its age but I have an adolescent mind...e.g. I did stand up comedy in my 40's! 

Yes the weather is all relative.  We have a reputation here of moaning about the rain!    Surviving the heat depends on what you do.  As mentioned, I had to go out (midday sun) so I was a bit worried.  I didn't mention that I am overweight (another factor that make heat tolerance difficult).  Anyway, I made it back home and live to type another day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Up too early!!  Oh well.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, Spike must have had those batteries for a very long time, because usually the expiration date is several years off in the future!


----------



## Katie H

As is our usual summer custom, Bella and I watered the container plants out front and harvested what needed to come in.

It's still unseasonably cool here and is slightly overcast today.  Nothing shows on the radar as far as precip goes so the laundry went on the line out back.  I love to live dangerously.

All the Friday chores are done save making our bed, but the linens are still drying on the line and probably won't be ready until late in the afternoon.

Tonight's supper will be plentiful leftovers from last night so I won't have to occupy my time with preparing it, which leaves me with lots and lots of free time to nibble away at some pesky little jobs that have been staring at me for a while.

I feel really, really good today.  The last couple of days I've been not totally up to par and am glad I'm back to being my old self.  Part of the problem has been my ever-present companion "Arthur."  I'd love to kick him to the curb but he insists on occupying assorted areas of my body.  I'm an impatient patient.  Oh, well.  Such is life.


----------



## Dawgluver

Saw this on FB, and had to try it.  Redneck speaker system!  And it really works!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Saw this on FB, and had to try it.  Redneck speaker system!  And it really works!
> 
> View attachment 21530



I saw another, less appealing method.  Stick your ear buds in your nostrils and open your mouth.  I suspect your method is more practical.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I saw another, less appealing method.  Stick your ear buds in your nostrils and open your mouth.  I suspect your method is more practical.




I missed that one!  I think I prefer the paper towel roll.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

If you used cans instead of cups, would it sound tinny?

Yuk, yuk!


----------



## Dawgluver




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I saw another, less appealing method.  Stick your ear buds in your nostrils and open your mouth.  I suspect your method is more practical.



Hey!  It works!!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hey!  It works!!!



And the purpose of this is....... I am so lost on this one. But that is nothing new. I was born lost.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Amplify the sound from your iPad or in my case, my MP3 player.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> And the purpose of this is....... I am so lost on this one. But that is nothing new. I was born lost.




You need headphones to listen to music on iPods and smart phones.  You can buy speakers that the iPhone/iPod plugs into but they can get expensive.  These are jury rigged ways to make speakers to play music from these devices.


----------



## Dawgluver

I tried Andy's method, it dried my mouth out too fast, plus I couldn't breathe...

The fillings in my teeth did help to get radio signals though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I tried Andy's method, it dried my mouth out too fast, plus I couldn't breathe...
> 
> The fillings in my teeth did help to get radio signals though.



Hmm...I'm wondering if dentures muffled the sound...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hmm...I'm wondering if dentures muffled the sound...




Depends, how loud did you have the music turned up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No volume control on the MP3, if there is I haven't discovered it.  I only wear one ear bud when I'm out walking.


----------



## Dawgluver

So you could still breathe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Only half the time...


----------



## Dawgluver

So how'd the other half of the walk go?  Hope you got home OK!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So how'd the other half of the walk go?  Hope you got home OK!



Left side just dragged itself home.

No walking today too much smoke int he air.  I did 30 minutes on the recumbent stationary bike.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you, walking with your mouth open with an earbud up your nose, it's just not the season right now with all the smoke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

People do look at me funny.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Good for you, walking with your mouth open with an earbud up your nose, it's just not the season right now with all the smoke.


Oh dear me. That is quite the visual.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh dear me. That is quite the visual.



With a pack of dogs following yelping for milk bones.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> With a pack of dogs following yelping for milk bones.


You're not helping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hot pink yoga pants..._One-eyed One-Horned Flying Purple People Eater_ blaring out of my mouth...


----------



## Dawgluver

Thankfully muffled by the dentures...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> People do look at me funny.



That has nothing to do with either the earbud or the open mouth. Just sayin'...


I grocery shopped today. Thank goodness I had enough leftovers left so I could avoid making supper tonight. It was almost like I had planned it that way - but I hadn't. Good karma must have come back with me for the good deed I did while out shopping.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, you guys are crackin' me up...

Just finished putting the garnish/finishing touches on a huge pasta salad I made for my grandson Tyler's 4th birthday today.   My daughter is having a pool party/potluck cookout this afternoon, and lots of family and friends will be there.  Tyler doesn't know about it yet.  My ex (his grampy) and his wife are here from Arizona, Tyler will be so thrilled to see him...can't wait to see little man's face!


----------



## Katie H

Just finished cleaning up lunch for our construction crew who are busily building a large garage behind our house.  Work began about 8 a.m. and is going nicely.

The guys broke for lunch about noon and we enjoyed grilled hotdogs, Cajun potato salad, baked beans quintet, tumbled tomatoes and cold drinks.  A basket of oatmeal cookies was dessert.

Apparently they enjoyed the meal because the dozen dogs and huge bowl of potato salad, along with a big pot of beans are nearly gone.  The tomatoes took quite a hit, too.  Luckily, there are a few cookies left.

They're making wonderful progress and it looks as though we'll have a finished garage by nightfall.  Those 4 guys are busy little bees.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> People do look at me funny.




And you wonder why????


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> You need headphones to listen to music on iPods and smart phones.  You can buy speakers that the iPhone/iPod plugs into but they can get expensive.  These are jury rigged ways to make speakers to play music from these devices.



Since I don't own either, ..... But thanks for the info.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> And you wonder why????



Never understood it...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> OMGosh, you guys are crackin' me up.......


Thanks! We'll be here all...well, I'll be here forever. I'm a pro at procrastinating.   Should be cleaning the basement some more.



I just finished up a cup of "Uprising!" coffee - Dean's Beans breakfast blend. After all, if you can have breakfast for supper you can have breakfast coffee for your afternoon break, right? Off to do something more tangible than playing here at DC - although is infinitely more fun.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have an exciting afternoon planned...litter box.


----------



## LPBeier

TB and I have found an excellent way to teach the kids some boundaries and get a little quiet time by ourselves.  We are trying to instill what a time-out means.  So one of us does something "bad" and the other sends them on a time-out into our room...which has the computer, the cat, a bed to flake out on, etc.  I may just do lots to make me have time-outs! 

So if you see me hanging around....


----------



## Dawgluver

Absolutely nothing, though there's much I should be doing.  Just got back from the pool with the Kindle in its waterproof case, and no rugrats!

Well, I guess I'm house-watching for a neighbor who's out of town, he called to say his 20-something year old daughter decided to come home and have a party.  He wants me to make sure his house doesn't burn down and that nobody gets too out of control.


----------



## creative

For the past few hours, I've been on a really good spiritual chat site (that I frequent a lot).  We exchange info, support and usually have a really good laugh...like tonight.  

Although I have stopped doing stand up comedy now (did it in the last century...when I was alive  






 ), I find interacting with my online friends provides ample opportunities for wit and I love making them laugh!


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Saw this on FB, and had to try it.  Redneck speaker system!  And it really works!
> 
> View attachment 21530


When you were kids did any of you make  "telephones" with two tin cans and a length of string?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> When you were kids did any of you make  "telephones" with two tin cans and a length of string?




Of course!


----------



## Mad Cook

Katie H said:


> Just finished cleaning up lunch for our construction crew who are busily building a large garage behind our house.  Work began about 8 a.m. and is going nicely.
> 
> The guys broke for lunch about noon and we enjoyed grilled hotdogs, Cajun potato salad, baked beans quintet, tumbled tomatoes and cold drinks.  A basket of oatmeal cookies was dessert.
> 
> Apparently they enjoyed the meal because the dozen dogs and huge bowl of potato salad, along with a big pot of beans are nearly gone.  The tomatoes took quite a hit, too.  Luckily, there are a few cookies left.
> 
> They're making wonderful progress and it looks as though we'll have a finished garage by nightfall.  Those 4 guys are busy little bees.


Good God! (Sorry, Addie.) Do workmen over there expect 2 course luncheons as well as money? Don't tell our workmen over here - it would scare them off! The last lot in my house graciously accepted mid-morning and mid-a'noon cups of tea but clearly thought I'd lost my mind when I offered cookies! At lunchtime they retired to their van to eat their sandwiches in peace despite invitations to use the dining room and plates, etc!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> *Good God! *(Sorry, Addie.) Do workmen over there expect 2 course luncheons as well as money? Don't tell our workmen over here - it would scare them off! The last lot in my house graciously accepted mid-morning and mid-a'noon cups of tea but clearly thought I'd lost my mind when I offered cookies! At lunchtime they retired to their van to eat their sandwiches in peace despite invitations to use the dining room and plates, etc!



 Not a problem. There is nothing that says anything about "Good." Just "oh my" and "damn". 

I have been on the phone with my girlfriend in Atlanta. Her father just turned 93 this past week. He still goes to work every day and puts in a full eight hours. We were both sitting at our computers and trying to dress her for her high school reunion in two weeks. We were both on QVC and looking at tops to go with the long silk skirt she is wearing. We finally both agreed on a Bob Mackie sequined top. I kept having to remind her that it is in Atlanta in the heat of summer and she would want to wear a light colored top with a light material. The place may be air conditioned, but she still will have to go to and from her car. The top we chose will leave enough of her arms showing that she can wear bangle bracelets half way up her arms. And a necklace that would do Cleopatra proud. Gee, I went shopping and it didn't cost me a cent. I like that!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> cj, Spike and I had a serious ten minute talk of what I expect of him when my time comes. He is the strong one and the one I know I can rely on to carry out my wishes. The Pirate and my daughter will fall apart. One step below useless in an emergency. Poo, he is the medical one and can explain to the others exactly what happened. I think every child should sit down and have "that" talk together with their parents.



Addie, my mom and I did that Tuesday night while I stayed in the hospital with her. We have everything straight now. And she was released Wednesday with no antibiotics and the present of a weeks paid vacation from her boss.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> So I am sitting here and have a questions for all the housekeepers. I have the cloth and am ready to go out to fill a pot with hot soapy water so I can take apart the floor fan and clean it. The problem is I don't have a basin for such jobs. And I hate the thought of using a cooking utensil for a dirty household job. But I don't have a choice. What do all of you use for a container when washing woodwork, or cleaning other parts of your home with water? I know, the pot can be cleaned after with clean hot soapy water. It is just the idea that I should have a particular basin or such for this kind of cleaning.



Addie, I know this is late but do you have any of the pans that the hospital would give you when you decide to grace them with an overnight stay or longet?

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

What am I doing right now - getting ready to go to bed. Mom's kept me busy this week - walking twice a day to get her strength and endurance up.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, I know this is late but do you have any of the pans that the hospital would give you when you decide to grace them with an overnight stay or longet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



No. But you will bet I will take one home the next time. And I know there will be a next time. There always is. I am going to have to ask Spike if he has one. Between him and Sandy, there should be a whole collection in the house.


----------



## Kayelle

I have a huge glass of wine, relaxing after a good but interesting day.

Steve and I had full charge of our new little g.daughter for a full today at her house.
Both  my younger son and his wife had to work overtime this Saturday, and I don't mind  telling you I lost sleep about taking care of her without a safety net.  Dang, it's been a very long time. The two grands I had before our new little Cheyenne are grown and in their '20's. Ack! I didn't know that disposable diapers now days have velcro tabs. When she needed a diaper change I was yelling for Steve to help me because the "sticky tabs" were no good, and not sticky! 

In all, it was a blessing to be with her all alone today without anyone around. She had such a rough start in being so premature, but at 8 months old she's now perfect in every way, right down to entertaining the old folks with such heart warming smiles for a whole day. 
Life is indeed, very very good.........


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, my mom and I did that Tuesday night while I stayed in the hospital with her. We have everything straight now. And she was released Wednesday with no antibiotics and the present of a weeks paid vacation from her boss.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



I am glad you had the "talk". There are a few members that recently in the past few years have had to settle their parents estates. It is because they talked about what their parents wanted, they knew what they had to do. Sitting across from the funeral director is not the time to have to make decisions that you might live to regret later. 

Gee, if I get sick do you think her boss will give me a paid vacation also?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I have a huge glass of wine, relaxing after a good but interesting day.
> 
> Steve and I had full charge of our new little g.daughter for a full today at her house.
> Both  my younger son and his wife had to work overtime this Saturday, and I don't mind  telling you I lost sleep about taking care of her without a safety net.  Dang, it's been a very long time. The two grands I had before our new little Cheyenne are grown and in their '20's. Ack! I didn't know that disposable diapers now days have velcro tabs. When she needed a diaper change I was yelling for Steve to help me because the "sticky tabs" were no good, and not sticky!
> 
> In all, it was a blessing to be with her all alone today without anyone around. She had such a rough start in being so premature, but at 8 months old she's now perfect in every way, right down to entertaining the old folks with such heart warming smiles for a whole day.
> Life is indeed, very very good.........



Psst, Kayelle...disposables now have velcro tabs.  Sorry if I'm a bit late with this info.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Psst, Kayelle...disposables now have velcro tabs.  Sorry if I'm a bit late with this info.



 Where were you today when I needed you


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I have a huge glass of wine, relaxing after a good but interesting day.
> 
> Steve and I had full charge of our new little g.daughter for a full today at her house.
> Both  my younger son and his wife had to work overtime this Saturday, and I don't mind  telling you I lost sleep about taking care of her without a safety net.  Dang, it's been a very long time. The two grands I had before our new little Cheyenne are grown and in their '20's. Ack! I didn't know that disposable diapers now days have velcro tabs. When she needed a diaper change I was yelling for Steve to help me because the "sticky tabs" were no good, and not sticky!
> 
> In all, it was a blessing to be with her all alone today without anyone around. She had such a rough start in being so premature, but at 8 months old she's now perfect in every way, right down to entertaining the old folks with such heart warming smiles for a whole day.
> Life is indeed, very very good.........



Kay, don't feel bad. When my daughter had her first baby, she was changing him and called for me to bring her the wipes. Huh? What are wipes? 

When I changed my kids diaper, I used a warm wet facecloth with Ivory or Castile soap to wipe their bottom. Not a cold wet piece of paper. I didn't have a special baby's tub for the bath. The kitchen sink did the job. And I had cloth diapers for all five of my kids. If I were to have another baby in the house today, I would still use cloth diapers. And none of my kids ever had a diaper rash. 

I am so glad you got to spend the whole day with your granddaughter. Sounds like a perfect day.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Kay, don't feel bad. When my daughter had her first baby, she was changing him and called for me to bring her the wipes. Huh? What are wipes?
> 
> *When I changed my kids diaper, I used a warm wet facecloth with Ivory or Castile soap to wipe their bottom. Not a cold wet piece of paper. I didn't have a special baby's tub for the bath. The kitchen sink did the job. And I had cloth diapers for all five of my kids. If I were to have another baby in the house today, I would still use cloth diapers. And none of my kids ever had a diaper rash.
> *
> I am so glad you got to spend the whole day with your granddaughter. Sounds like a perfect day.



*I hear you loud and clear Addie!!*

Actually, they usually use cloth diapers for her (huge savings with $).
I requested disposable today.. at my age, grand mother was not interested in dealing with even *one* more cloth diaper in the toilet. Been there, done that...
Age has it's perks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, it sounds like Cheyenne had a perfect "Grandfolks and Me" day! Glad she could make you so happy, even if the new "hardware" had you a bit befuddled. 

When our kids were born I had dozens of cloth diapers ready to go. Too bad our tiny babies' backsides were so small. First time I put a diaper on our son, put the plastic pants over it, and picked him up...the diaper slid right down his legs! Same thing with our daughter. We went ahead and used the disposable ones the hospital sent home with the kids as self-preservation. Found them so very nice to use. Keep in mind our two were going through about 8 diapers a day EACH (if not more) because they not only had tiny bodies, they had tiny bladders. Somehow, though, they seemed to have pretty big appetites.  Ended up using disposables until they were potty-trained. I still have their cloth diapers though. They make wonderful drying cloths when washing the car.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Where were you today when I needed you



Depends...on who you ask.


----------



## CarolPa

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, I know this is late but do you have any of the pans that the hospital would give you when you decide to grace them with an overnight stay or longet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




We started bringing them home after one of the aides told us that they are just thrown away.  I clean them up and have a couple in the linen closet...one holding cleaning supplies and the other holding various health and beauty items.  Keeps everything in one handy spot.  I think you can also buy them in the dollar store.


----------



## StormyNight

I am here drinking a nice cup of joe and trying not to worry...dc is going to scout camp for the first time, for a week. I've been all reassuring and positive outwardly to them so they are excited! I gave extra long hugs and kisses last night. I know they will be fine...and it will be great for them...


----------



## Chef Munky

Just woke up...Late again! Oh well I at least woke up.

Checked the caller ID and scoured my cell phone for any messages from my son or the law....Whewww nothing. Guess he decided to keep himself out of the laws reach last night. He's out of town for a huge bachelors (sp) party. From what I was hearing of the talk,plans.Trust me I've been cringing. Now I know it was most likely just hype.

Is that a guy thing?
How to freak your Mother out in 10 ways? LOL!


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad he's not on the FBI's most wanted list, Munky!  Whew!

I put on my arsenal of gnat spray that smells like angelfood cake, along with DEET for the mosquitoes, and went out to pick tomatoes and green beans.  I also pulled up a bunch of lemonbalm that's growing everywhere.  It's a great addition to hibiscus tea, I just cut off the roots and steep it along with the dried hibiscus flowers.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Just woke up...Late again! Oh well I at least woke up.
> 
> Checked the caller ID and scoured my cell phone for any messages from my son or the law....Whewww nothing. Guess he decided to keep himself out of the laws reach last night. He's out of town for a huge bachelors (sp) party. From what I was hearing of the talk,plans.Trust me I've been cringing. Now I know it was most likely just hype.
> 
> Is that a guy thing?
> How to freak your Mother out in 10 ways? LOL!



When Poo got married, The Pirate was his best man. I kept hearing about the wild party they were going to have. There were ten groomsmen all totaled. What a party that would have been. They went out to a nice restaurant and had a nice long dinner with lots of laughter. What a relief. I kept warning The Pirate I didn't want to have to bail out the both of them in time for the wedding.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> We started bringing them home after one of the aides told us that they are just thrown away.  I clean them up and have a couple in the linen closet...one holding cleaning supplies and the other holding various health and beauty items.  Keeps everything in one handy spot.  I think you can also buy them in the dollar store.



Thanks for the idea Carol. I never put the laundry supplies back in the same place under the sink. So every time I go to do laundry, I have to hunt for the bleach, etc. Those are the items I use the most. Definitely going to get me some hospital type basins.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> We started bringing them home after one of the aides told us that they are just thrown away.  I clean them up and have a couple in the linen closet...one holding cleaning supplies and the other holding various health and beauty items.  Keeps everything in one handy spot.  I think you can also buy them in the dollar store.




The one time I was hospitalized, I brought home EVERYTHING, including the basins and plastic tubing.  After all, I was paying for it.  When a neighbor was going through treatment for cancer, her husband also gave me her basins.  They are very useful, I also put various supplies in them as well as use them for mixing small amounts of soil for repotting plants.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> The one time I was hospitalized, I brought home EVERYTHING, including the basins and plastic tubing.  After all, I was paying for it.  When a neighbor was going through treatment for cancer, her husband also gave me her basins.  They are very useful, I also put various supplies in them as well as use them for mixing small amounts of soil for repotting plants.



I have a matching 6 pc set of the water jugs they put in the rooms.  Several basins, etc.  I even took the roll of tape, etc that was in the room.  You get charged for the whole roll, may as well take it.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a matching 6 pc set of the water jugs they put in the rooms.  Several basins, etc.  I even took the roll of tape, etc that was in the room.  You get charged for the whole roll, may as well take it.




My point exactly!  I've even used the plastic tubing in fountains!  And the scissors have come in handy as well.


----------



## taxlady

I didn't realize that you guys paid for that stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aside from furnishings, linens and pumps, etc.  Anything they bring into the room and leave is single use.  It either goes in the trash or the employees pockets to take home.

If I could figure out a use for the blood pressure cuffs, I'd bring them home, too...but the connectors are different from the one I have.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yeah.  Even baby aspirin is charged at outrageous prices.  Best to bring your own.

Hmm.  Blood pressure cuffs as pot holders?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh yeah.  Even baby aspirin is charged at outrageous prices.  Best to bring your own.



Absolutely.  I have some of the cheapest blood pressure medications there are, Losartan - they charged me the same price for one tablet as it would have cost me for three months of refills.  And I was in the hospital for 4 days, it was given 8 times.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> Thanks for the idea Carol. I never put the laundry supplies back in the same place under the sink. So every time I go to do laundry, I have to hunt for the bleach, etc. Those are the items I use the most. Definitely going to get me some hospital type basins.



Addie, I have several of those type basins, one I use as a dish pan.  All from WalMart for $2 each.  There is a choice of several colors, too.


----------



## Addie

I have brought home the thermometers. But the battery wore out on them. So Poo is going to get me one of those they run across your forehead. He says they are more reliable than the ones that go in the ear. 

I also bring home the toothbrushes. Great for cleaning grout. Corners and other areas that the usual cleaning tools leave untouched. 

Yeah TL. Everything that comes into the room for our personal use is billable. Even the cheap comb that breaks the second you put it in your hand. 

I have a bag that I keep packed for anytime I go out the door in the ambulance. I have it hanging on the handle to the closet door that you have to pass to go out. It has a container with a little salt and pepper mix. Just a pinch is all I need for any of the meals. I also have a bunch of sugar packets for the cup of tea that I have the nurse make with the English Breakfast tea bags that are in my bag. My cell phone goes with me also. Not to use, but for the phone numbers. With the list of contacts. I couldn't tell you anyone's phone number. I also have a pair of underwear for when I am discharged. The bag is small enough to fit right into my sewing bag. And that goes everywhere with me.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *I hear you loud and clear Addie!!*
> 
> Actually, they usually use cloth diapers for her (huge savings with $).
> I requested disposable today.. at my age, grand mother was not interested in dealing with even *one* more cloth diaper in the toilet. Been there, done that...
> *Age has it's perks. *


 
Oh, you betcha!  When I went up to the kids' cabin on Monday, I got the best seat in the all terrain vehicles! 

Sounds like you had a great day with little Cheyenne, Kay.  And I love her name....


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Glad he's not on the FBI's most wanted list, Munky!  Whew!
> 
> I put on my arsenal of gnat spray that smells like angelfood cake, along with DEET for the mosquitoes, and went out to pick tomatoes and green beans.  I also pulled up a bunch of lemonbalm that's growing everywhere.  It's a great addition to hibiscus tea, I just cut off the roots and steep it along with the dried hibiscus flowers.


Lemon balm is lovely in its place. It's when it goes walk about it's an infernal nuisance. Mine is firmly ensconced in a pot on the paved terrace under the front windows. Nowhere for it to go even if it escapes.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, you betcha!  When I went up to the kids' cabin on Monday, I got the best seat in the all terrain vehicles!
> 
> Sounds like you had a great day with little Cheyenne, Kay.  And I love her name....


There used to be a pinto pony on the yard called Cheyenne only the people who owned her had inherited the name from previous owners and, not knowing any better, thought it was spelled Shy Anne - nothing was further than the truth with that pony!


----------



## Katie H

Mad Cook said:


> Good God! (Sorry, Addie.) Do workmen over there expect 2 course luncheons as well as money? Don't tell our workmen over here - it would scare them off! The last lot in my house graciously accepted mid-morning and mid-a'noon cups of tea but clearly thought I'd lost my mind when I offered cookies! At lunchtime they retired to their van to eat their sandwiches in peace despite invitations to use the dining room and plates, etc!



No, workmen don't get the top drawer treatment like the guys did here on Saturday.  The four included my husband (Glenn), his son (Kenneth) and two other men who, over the years worked for both Glenn and Kenneth in their auto-body business and have since become good friends.  As it turned out, they helped because they said they "owed" them for help Glenn and Kenneth had extended to them.

It was a good day, especially since they'd worked together, off and on, for many, many years and knew each other's strengths and weaknesses.

The garage was done and clean-up was completed by 3 p.m.  The only tasks left are to install the garage door and wire it for lights and outlets, which won't take very long.


----------



## Cheryl J

Mad Cook said:


> There used to be a pinto pony on the yard called Cheyenne only the people who owned her had inherited the name from previous owners and, not knowing any better, thought it was spelled Shy Anne - nothing was further than the truth with that pony!


 
 When my best friend and I were teens, she got a yearling quarter horse for her birthday that she named Shy Anne...I'd never heard of that spelling other than from her, and now here!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I just got done herding three terrorist kittens into the guest room for the night so that my poor 5 cats can stop fussing.

I'm REALLY happy to say that our neighbor's home which was burned is being fixed up and it's looking good! Lots of progress. I left some more bags of groceries on their stoop yesterday and stapled a note to one of the bags saying their kittens are very well and growing.

They have decided to do away with the garage, where the fire started, and they are turning that into an extra room, with sliding glass doors already there. Unfortunately, the front door was too badly burned to save, and now there's a new front door there. The windows are all being replaced and I'm so dang happy.

I'll be even more dang happy after all these kittens are fixed -- only $9 each, yay! -- and returned to our neighbors. That will mean they go back home, and my neighbor's home is restored and they are there again. I miss them!

But of course, we're enjoying the kittens, although they do drive us all nuts. But that is the way of kittens...they have certainly reminded me of being patient.

Would anyone like to borrow them for a couple nights so I could get some sleep?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Oh yeah.  Even baby aspirin is charged at outrageous prices.  Best to bring your own.


Dawg and PF, do hospitals let you bring your own meds? The last time I was in the hospital for more than a mammo or calcium scan was when the kids were born! Back then the only "med" I was on was prenatal vitamins. Since I have 3 prescription meds (plus an assortment of ointments for the various rashy spots on my face or hands) it would be nice to know if I should grab anything "just in case". NOT that I have any intentions of needing to go to the hospital!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawg and PF, do hospitals let you bring your own meds? The last time I was in the hospital for more than a mammo or calcium scan was when the kids were born! Back then the only "med" I was on was prenatal vitamins. Since I have 3 prescription meds (plus an assortment of ointments for the various rashy spots on my face or hands) it would be nice to know if I should grab anything "just in case". NOT that I have any intentions of needing to go to the hospital!



CG, I have psoriasis and use Taclonex for it. It cost more then $500.00 a tube. Boston Medical Center has asked me to please (if I can) bring it with me each time. Since the tube sits on my night stand it is no problem to grab it on exit from my home. And it wouldn't hurt to bring your meds with you. You can show them what you are on and not have to depend on memory for dose and strength. 

Fortunately for me, BMC and the Elder Service Plan, both have access to the patient's medical record. If the hospital makes any changes in my meds, ESP can see it when I am discharged. They also have access to all the nurses and doctors notes and instructions on my discharge. So I can never say, "Oh they didn't do that." It works both ways. 

But yes. Bring your meds with you if you have the chance to grab them. And please stay home. You don't want a hospital stay. The food is lousy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawg and PF, do hospitals let you bring your own meds? The last time I was in the hospital for more than a mammo or calcium scan was when the kids were born! Back then the only "med" I was on was prenatal vitamins. Since I have 3 prescription meds (plus an assortment of ointments for the various rashy spots on my face or hands) it would be nice to know if I should grab anything "just in case". NOT that I have any intentions of needing to go to the hospital!



I'm not sure if they will let you, but I do know I am going to try.  Even though insurance handles most of it, I really hate anyone being gouged.  

I did fight one part of the bill, I was charged with the administration of my injectable diabetes medication.  Absolutely not, it was my own (they didn't carry it in their formulary) and I injected it myself.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not sure if they will let you, but I do know I am going to try.  Even though insurance handles most of it, I really hate anyone being gouged.
> 
> I did fight one part of the bill, I was charged with the administration of my injectable diabetes medication.  Absolutely not, it was my own (they didn't carry it in their formulary) and I injected it myself.



When I had Poo, I was charged for the delivery room. I never made it to the delivery room. I was in the bathroom when he decided to show his red hair and face. I barely made it to my bed. That charge came off the bill. 

Right now I have sitting on my nightstand a bill for last year with charges for services that never happened. I will report it to ESP since they are the ones who will be handling the payment. I no longer get the monthly CMS report on charges to Medicare. I have caught several bogus charges over the years when I used to get it. And I did report them. It is those bogus charges that give Medicare the problem of overpayments in the $$$ billions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> When I had Poo, I was charged for the delivery room. I never made it to the delivery room. I was in the bathroom when he decided to show his red hair and face. I barely made it to my bed. That charge came off the bill.
> 
> Right now I have sitting on my nightstand a bill for last year with charges for services that never happened. I will report it to ESP since they are the ones who will be handling the payment. I no longer get the monthly CMS report on charges to Medicare. I have caught several bogus charges over the years when I used to get it. And I did report them. It is those bogus charges that give Medicare the problem of overpayments in the $$$ billions.



Oh yeah, like it took a respiratory therapist to come into my room to give me my Advair twice a day...they handed it to me and I took it, rinsed my mouth and handed the inhaler back.  At $25 a whack.

The charges are outrageous!


----------



## Addie

Last night The Pirate had a date with a woman he has been dating for about a month. She invited him to her home and cooked him a meal. Lemon chicken, peas and green beans and creamy mashed potatoes. For dessert she made Strawberry Shortcake with hot biscuits right from the oven. 

So he came here at about midnight and went right to bed. He got up really early to get ready for work. Usually he is so quiet in the morning, I don't even hear him. but not this morning. Now I am very sleepy and headed for a nap. Talk to you later.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawg and PF, do hospitals let you bring your own meds? The last time I was in the hospital for more than a mammo or calcium scan was when the kids were born! Back then the only "med" I was on was prenatal vitamins. Since I have 3 prescription meds (plus an assortment of ointments for the various rashy spots on my face or hands) it would be nice to know if I should grab anything "just in case". NOT that I have any intentions of needing to go to the hospital!



I think it probably depends on the hospital and its policies. The hospital system here doesn't allow patients to take their own meds because they want to have on record exactly which meds you were given when and they feel like they can't track that if you take your own. 

I bring some of my meds because I have to take some a certain amount of time before I eat and others only after I eat. The nurses get busy and can't always bring me what I need when I need it, so I take my own and tell them what I took. The last time that happened, the nurse manager came in and practically yelled at me. But they can't stop me and they can't throw me out, so I just do what I need to do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawg and PF, do hospitals let you bring your own meds? The last time I was in the hospital for more than a mammo or calcium scan was when the kids were born! Back then the only "med" I was on was prenatal vitamins. Since I have 3 prescription meds (plus an assortment of ointments for the various rashy spots on my face or hands) it would be nice to know if I should grab anything "just in case". NOT that I have any intentions of needing to go to the hospital!




I figure it can't hurt to take them with you.  When I was in, many years ago, I was charged something like $24 a day for 2 baby aspirin, which would maybe normally cost $.03.


----------



## CarolPa

One time I was told in the hospital that if I brought in my own meds they would have to keep them at the nurses station and administer them to me.  I was afraid they would lose them or mix them up with someone elses, so I let them provide my meds even though I knew they were overcharging for them.  Insurance paid it.  There was one med I was on that was new and they said they didn't stock that med so I could bring in my own if I wanted to.  They let me keep that one at my bedside and I would take it when the nurse brought in my other meds.  When they brought my meds I made them tell me what each one was.  There's always a chance they could mix them up with another patient.  One time they tried to give me an IV bag of a med I never heard of and had not been told I would need it.  I refused it, and later found out it was for my room mate.  Some people are not in any condition to understand what is being done to them and don't know to ask.  I don't ever want to be in that position.

When I was having wounds packed, the doctor told me to take home the packing they were using.  One of the home nurses who came to see me threw it away and gave me a new bottle.  She said that is how I got an infection, by using the packing brought home from the hospital.  I don't know how I got the infection, but it sure did a lot of damage!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> One time I was told in the hospital that if I brought in my own meds they would have to keep them at the nurses station and administer them to me.  I was afraid they would lose them or mix them up with someone elses, so I let them provide my meds even though I knew they were overcharging for them.  Insurance paid it.  There was one med I was on that was new and they said they didn't stock that med so I could bring in my own if I wanted to.  They let me keep that one at my bedside and I would take it when the nurse brought in my other meds.  When they brought my meds I made them tell me what each one was.  There's always a chance they could mix them up with another patient.  One time they tried to give me an IV bag of a med I never heard of and had not been told I would need it.  I refused it, and later found out it was for my room mate.  Some people are not in any condition to understand what is being done to them and don't know to ask.  I don't ever want to be in that position.



At the hospital I usually go to, the nurses all have a computer on a rolling stand that they bring in every time they come into the room. When they bring your meds, they go over each one as they take it out of the packaging and scan bar codes on each med and the patient's wrist band to make sure you're getting only what you're supposed to get.

Some places have done a lot in the last 10 years or so to reduce medical errors and track everything more efficiently in electronic medical records. I think my area is in the forefront of that because there's one hospital system that has most of the market and they switched to EMR a long time ago. Also, my doctors are faculty at the medical school where I used to work and the hospital system is a big part of the students' training, so they try to keep up to date on best practices.

btw, one of the reasons meds cost so much in the hospital is because they're making up for the cost of free care given to people without health insurance or who are indigent. My doctors' practice and the hospital both provide a lot of free care.


----------



## Addie

I am allergic to Heparin. When I had my second heart attack, the doctor ignored the red flashing of ALLERGIC on the screen and ordered it anyway. When the nurse hung it up and started the flow, The Pirate saw the word Heparin on it and said in a loud voice, "Ma aren't you allergic to Heparin?" A nurse standing by heard him and rushed over to remove it. It caused quite a stir. The doctor was removed from ER and severely reprimanded, the company that wrote the program for meds was notified and the program was rewritten so that you can not override any flashing notice. And because the dispensing of the meds is tied to the computer system, you can't get the med to be released. It is all computer controlled and bar coded. Poo and I met with the President of BMC and the Director of the ER. They asked me what I wanted done regarded the problem of giving the wrong medicine. I told them I wanted it put on the Record of the Doctor what had happened. The computer notified every facility that had their program of the change, and made sure they got it at no expense to the facility, the new program. I wanted the computer company to absorb the cost. Those were my only two requests. I know having that on the doctor's record could follow him for the rest of his life. But his error and lackadaisical attitude about the whole incident was seen by everyone in the ER. It could have cost me my life. And possibly other patients if he continued to ignore the computer warnings. The President thought that I was being very reasonable and thanked me. About two weeks later I got a hand written letter from him thanking me for my cooperation and understanding. He told me that my two requests had been done. That letter meant more to me. He took the time out of his busy schedule to write to me on his personal stationary. That told me that he really cared about what happened. I wasn't hurt because enough of the Heparin hadn't gone through before it was removed. But I sure was shaken up.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am allergic to Heparin. When I had my second heart attack, the doctor ignored the red flashing of ALLERGIC on the screen and ordered it anyway. When the nurse hung it up and started the flow, The Pirate saw the word Heparin on it and said in a loud voice, "Ma aren't you allergic to Heparin?" A nurse standing by heard him and rushed over to remove it. It caused quite a stir. The doctor was removed from ER and severely reprimanded, the company that wrote the program for meds was notified and the program was rewritten so that you can not override any flashing notice. And because the dispensing of the meds is tied to the computer system, you can't get the med to be released. It is all computer controlled and bar coded. Poo and I met with the President of BMC and the Director of the ER. They asked me what I wanted done regarded the problem of giving the wrong medicine. I told them I wanted it put on the Record of the Doctor what had happened. The computer notified every facility that had their program of the change, and made sure they got it at no expense to the facility, the new program. I wanted the computer company to absorb the cost. Those were my only two requests. I know having that on the doctor's record could follow him for the rest of his life. But his error and lackadaisical attitude about the whole incident was seen by everyone in the ER. It could have cost me my life. And possibly other patients if he continued to ignore the computer warnings. The President thought that I was being very reasonable and thanked me. About two weeks later I got a hand written letter from him thanking me for my cooperation and understanding. He told me that my two requests had been done. That letter meant more to me. He took the time out of his busy schedule to write to me on his personal stationary. That told me that he really cared about what happened. I wasn't hurt because enough of the Heparin hadn't gone through before it was removed. But I sure was shaken up.



You can't fix stupid.


----------



## creative

I spent some time doing what I do best...helping others with their emotional problems.  My skills (psychology degree, advanced co-counselling skills, developed compassion and intuition) make it easy for me to be able to this and I love alleviating suffering.


----------



## Kayelle

Today is going to be rough. I'm meeting all of my late husbands family at the cemetery for grave side services for his dear sweet father. His ashes will be laid to rest between his beloved wife and his son, my husband. My sons will be there for their grandpa and my dear sweet Steve will be by my side. My own parents, brother and nephew are just steps away so I'm stopping on the way to fill the trunk of the car with flowers. Sigh, thanks for listening, I just needed to put it all in words.


----------



## creative

Yes Kayelle...of course, a day you must have been dreading.  At least it affords some kind of closure and the day may prove quite healing. ♥


----------



## Dawgluver

My thoughts are with you, Kayelle.  Rough, indeed.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Wanted a BLT sandwich for lunch. No bacon, so I used some bacon bits that I had. Wasn't too bad.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Kayelle))), my thoughts are with you too.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Today is going to be rough. I'm meeting all of my late husbands family at the cemetery for grave side services for his dear sweet father. His ashes will be laid to rest between his beloved wife and his son, my husband. My sons will be there for their grandpa and my dear sweet Steve will be by my side. My own parents, brother and nephew are just steps away so I'm stopping on the way to fill the trunk of the car with flowers. Sigh, thanks for listening, I just needed to put it all in words.



Kayelle everyone needs an . So here's one for you and Steve, and one for your late husband. . Just know that you are being watched over with caring during a difficult time.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Gee, if I get sick do you think her boss will give me a paid vacation also?



All we can do is try. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a matching 6 pc set of the water jugs they put in the rooms.  Several basins, etc.  I even took the roll of tape, etc that was in the room.  You get charged for the whole roll, may as well take it.



We did the same PF. The little cups are good to use in the bathroom and for getting water for taking pills in the AM. I use the pitcher to keep water cold in the fridge for morning pills - can't stand faucet temp cold.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> But yes. Bring your meds with you if you have the chance to grab them. And please stay home. You don't want a hospital stay. The food is lousy.



Mom and I have a list of both my meds and her meds in our purses. That thing came in handy especially the second hospital stay when she was taken off some things.

The food at our hospital is actually pretty good in the cafeteria - expensive but good. I'm getting a big softsided lunch bag and some ice packs and different plastic containers before Mom goes to the hospital again. Also need to put her bag back in the car. It's that time of year again - don't want her to get stuck at work without it in case our road unexpectedly floods.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Trying to catch up on my forums. Been enjoying the time with my mom so much. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Chef Munky

Hit the pay dirt again. 

My oldest son bought this at an auction for $20.00.Brought it home.
After we dusted,polished,oiled all the spots we had this beauty to add to my Singer classic collection.I think this one is mid1950-1960's Singer 99K.
It runs extremely smooth.All I need to do is find a new light for it.The light that was attached was broken.Had electrical tape wrapped around the ends.So we cut the wire to it.The motor runs smooth.I'll call a friend tomorrow and see if he can make me another insert to fit this machine into my MIL's old Singer sewing table.That I refinished not too long ago.It would be perfect.

My youngest is taking some of the photos of both machines in to have them enlarged so I can hang them on the wall.He's on the look out for original poster sized treadle machine advertisements to frame.Might as well.My enablers are really into antiquing vintage singer tins to display.

"Munky's Sewin'Munsters"


----------



## Kayelle

Creative, Dawg, Taxi and Addie...thank you so much for the encouragement before the funeral today. It turned out lovely and Pop would have been proud of all of us. He's safely home now with his wife and sons. Life goes on because of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful Munky!


----------



## Katie H

Chef Munky said:


> Hit the pay dirt again.
> 
> My oldest son bought this at an auction for $20.00.Brought it home.
> After we dusted,polished,oiled all the spots we had this beauty to add to my Singer classic collection.I think this one is mid1950-1960's Singer 99K.
> It runs extremely smooth.All I need to do is find a new light for it.The light that was attached was broken.Had electrical tape wrapped around the ends.So we cut the wire to it.The motor runs smooth.I'll call a friend tomorrow and see if he can make me another insert to fit this machine into my MIL's old Singer sewing table.That I refinished not too long ago.It would be perfect.
> 
> My youngest is taking some of the photos of both machines in to have them enlarged so I can hang them on the wall.He's on the look out for original poster sized treadle machine advertisements to frame.Might as well.My enablers are really into antiquing vintage singer tins to display.
> 
> "Munky's Sewin'Munsters"



That's a beautiful machine, Munky.  Check out this link to determine the age of your machine.  All you have to do is to find the serial number on your machine and match it up to the list.

I collect sewing machines and, judging from the photo, it looks like your machine would date to about the '50s.  But, check out the list and find out for sure.


----------



## taxlady

Neato Munky. I don't know for sure, but I think it's older than '50s.


----------



## Chef Munky

Katie H said:


> That's a beautiful machine, Munky.  Check out this link to determine the age of your machine.  All you have to do is to find the serial number on your machine and match it up to the list.
> 
> I collect sewing machines and, judging from the photo, it looks like your machine would date to about the '50s.  But, check out the list and find out for sure.



That was my first stop.Thank you.
The serial # is:EM158810
Seems like it's a 50 ish model.

When I typed it up like that I thought heyyy, now that sounds a little sexy. 
It won't be out of style at anytime soon.


----------



## Katie H

Chef Munky said:


> That was my first stop.Thank you.
> The serial # is:EM158810
> Seems like it's a 50 ish model.
> 
> When I typed it up like that I thought heyyy, now that sounds a little sexy.
> It won't be out of style at anytime soon.



Look here for a more detailed list.  Looks like your machine dates to 1957.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ... It turned out lovely and Pop would have been proud of all of us. He's safely home now with his wife and sons. Life goes on because of them.



Kayelle, sorry for your loss. How blest you all were to have had him in your lives all these years. Enjoy the memories you have of him to keep him close to your heart.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Hit the pay dirt again.



Congrats! Looks like you have yourself another fine piece of vintage equipment.

I'm in the process of "uncollecting" my stuff. I swear today was another day that felt like I was shoveling water.  So much "junk"! Why I've hung on to some of this stuff for this long is beyond me.


----------



## Andy M.

Poor planning.  It's in the mid 80s and super humid.  I chose today to smoke a rack of ribs from dinner tonight.  I feel obligated to babysit the Weber as there are young children in adjoining condos and the grill is on common ground.

At least I can wistfully imagine how cool the ac is making the inside of my home as I sit here and listen to it hum merrily along.

At least I have a cool drink to ease my pain.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Procrastinating.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching "America's Got Talent".  Good gravy, they sure do!  The kids (6th graders on up) are incredible!  Such big voices from such young kids!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Not sleeping. 

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

Up early today.  Can't sleep with stuff on my mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Was just looking at some photo's that one of our son's sent us from their vacation at Mt. Rushmore. Beautiful area.


----------



## CarolPa

I learned to sew on my mother's old sewing machine in the early 60's.  It was old even then, probably from the 30s or 40s.  After learning, I bought a brand new sparkling sewing machine with all the dials and attachments.  I still have it, and now IT'S old and so am I.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

cjmmytunes said:


> Not sleeping.





Andy M. said:


> Up early today.  Can't sleep with stuff on my mind.



Must have been something in the air. I didn't fall asleep until past 5:00 AM. On nights like that I'm tempted to just get up and start vacuuming. Almost. I'd probably making my next posts from the hospital!*  But I figure if I can't sleep why should Himself be off in dreamland.


*Just want to clarify that Himself is completely non-violent. Heck, he doesn't even yell. Sweetest tempered guy you could meet.


----------



## creative

I had an unusual but very welcome adddition to my arch of roses in my back garden.  

Next door's garden is fairly overgrown and some wild roses have grown over into my garden....exactly in alignment to the rose arch!  So I did some tying up and now have a _double arch_ - my roses are fairly large and like red velvet, the wild roses are copious and delightful sprays of white.  I feel so blessed!


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Must have been something in the air. I didn't fall asleep until past 5:00 AM. On nights like that I'm tempted to just get up and start vacuuming. Almost. I'd probably making my next posts from the hospital!*  But I figure if I can't sleep why should Himself be off in dreamland.
> 
> 
> *Just want to clarify that Himself is completely non-violent. Heck, he doesn't even yell. Sweetest tempered guy you could meet.


Me too. I was wide awake until the alarm went off at 8am ...... then I immediately zonked out cold until noon. What a waste of a morning (and a night)! 

I think it's the muggy heat over here that's causing the disruption. Crazy home insurance rules say that once everyone has gone to bed all ground floor windows must be closed and locked. My house is a bungalow so I sleep on the ground floor. I queried it with the girl at the insurance company and she confirmed that even ground floor bedroom windows must be secure at night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Must have been something in the air. I didn't fall asleep until past 5:00 AM. On nights like that I'm tempted to just get up and start vacuuming. Almost. I'd probably making my next posts from the hospital!*  But I figure if I can't sleep why should Himself be off in dreamland.
> 
> 
> *Just want to clarify that Himself is completely non-violent. Heck, he doesn't even yell. Sweetest tempered guy you could meet.



Hey Himself!  Blame it on sleepwalking!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Been on a little pseudo vacation/long weekend. . .so hard to get motivated to get back into the grind, knowing it's just for Thursday and Friday, feel like I should just call the week a wash and start fresh on Monday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Went to the pool with Kindle in her waterproof case and my floaty thing.  Major rugrat invasion, but it was all the home schooling moms, so the kids were relatively well behaved.

Afterwards had a nice walk with Beagle, then tried to pick blueberries without Deet.  It didn't go well.  The mosquitoes are horrid.


----------



## Cheryl J

Trying to keep my eyes open.  It's only 8 now, but like a few others have mentioned, been having a little trouble turning off my brain and having a good night's sleep, too.  Off to the recliner....nighty night, all!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Praying for those who have lost their pets. Dang, this is so hard! I wish there was something I could do to help.


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking the day off.Well,for a little while anyways.Waiting for the tylenol to kick in.The garage needs a good cleaning.Nobody can walk into it without tripping over something.Mostly all my cookbooks I have boxed up.3 boxes...Time to unload them all.

Our adopted son and I redid my front flower bed/ borders.Yep, went with cactus plants.Some are tall,they bloom huge white flowers.Some were medium/small sized aloe vera plants. We used as borders.Was able to keep some of the larger plants.Now I'll just let the poppies do their natural thing to grow around them and the rocks.We laughed every time the city truck with it's flashing lights drove slowly by us many times just waiting to nail us if we turned on the hose during off hours and days.

How come they never seem to see my neighbors watering their lawn on a daily basis hours on end?

I do have a back up plan if I get tagged.My tree has still to be trimmed.
It's been now 5 years.It would be a shame if it falls on a vehicle.
MINE! guess I get a new car on the city


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm looking at a grocery bag of produce from a friend's garden, and wondering what I'm going to do with it all.  The cukes I think I'll pickle using Steve's recipe, the jalapenos I will probably freeze, but have no idea what to do with all the green sweet peppers.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm looking at a grocery bag of produce from a friend's garden, and wondering what I'm going to do with it all.  The cukes I think I'll pickle using Steve's recipe, the jalapenos I will probably freeze, but have no idea what to do with all the green sweet peppers.


You can cut up the green peppers and freeze them to add to sauces and stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

That was my thought too.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> You can cut up the green peppers and freeze them to add to sauces and stuff.



Slice some, dice some. I used to do it all the time when I could eat peppers. I would buy them on sale in bulk and have a freezer full of onions and peppers. Great to have on hand for pepper steak sandwiches, omelets with peppers and onions, etc. The Pirate asked me the other day how come I don't have any peppers in the fridge anymore. I have an electric slicer I bought years ago. I bought it so I could buy baloney, and other cold cuts in bulk size and slice them for sandwiches for the kids school lunches. After there were no more school lunches, it came in handy to slice leftover roast beef, pork, etc. for sandwiches. One of my best purchases. A lot cheaper than buying it at the deli counter. Also, if you buy onions in bulk, like ten pounds, great for slicing them on the machine and a lot faster. Less tears shed.


----------



## Dawgluver

I still have bags of frozen peppers from previous years in the freezer from the same friend!  She has a small farm, and you never know how hot the peppers are going to be.  Apparently they cross pollinate, and each pepper must be carefully tasted if you don't want the top of your head blown off.  I'm pretty sure these are bells, but I never know!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I still have bags of frozen peppers from previous years in the freezer from the same friend!  She has a small farm, and you never know how hot the peppers are going to be.  Apparently they cross pollinate, and each pepper must be carefully tasted if you don't want the top of your head blown off.  I'm pretty sure these are bells, but I never know!



With The Pirate here so much of the time, they would have been gone long ago. I found myself shopping foods that only he would or could eat. Have I gone mad? I did that for two months only. Sorry son. Go buy your own food. Or learn to eat what I have on hand. YOU don't get to pick and choose in this house. This is my home, not yours. And I don't take requests.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I'm looking at a grocery bag of produce from a friend's garden, and wondering what I'm going to do with it all.  The cukes I think I'll pickle using Steve's recipe, the jalapenos I will probably freeze, but have no idea what to do with all the green sweet peppers.



Dawg, roast the bell peppers on the grill till they're black all over. Pop them into a heavy duty plastic bag and seal them till they're cool. Then you can rub off the burned skin with the help of paper towels. After you've seeded them they can be frozen or canned. TAA DAA...you're very own roasted peppers!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Dawg, roast the bell peppers on the grill till they're black all over. Pop them into a heavy duty plastic bag and seal them till they're cool. Then you can rub off the burned skin with the help of paper towels. After you've seeded them they can be frozen or canned. TAA DAA...you're very own roasted peppers!




A good idea, Kayelle!  These are green, would they be as good as red?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I'm looking at a grocery bag of produce from a friend's garden, and wondering what I'm going to do with it all.  The cukes I think I'll pickle using Steve's recipe, the jalapenos I will probably freeze, but have no idea what to do with all the green sweet peppers.



How about a pepper relish?

Sweet Pepper Relish With Onion Recipe


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> A good idea, Kayelle!  These are green, would they be as good as red?



Sure they are Dawg. I *think *the red ones are extra ripe green ones but someone here knows for sure I bet.

I made some killer stuffed red bell peppers a few nights ago...


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks AB and Kayelle!  I think I'll sit and stare at the peppers a while longer.  Many good ideas, something will come to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks AB and Kayelle!  I think I'll sit and stare at the peppers a while longer.  Many good ideas, something will come to me.



You could drop them on a neighbors porch, ring the bell and run!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> A good idea, Kayelle!  These are green, would they be as good as red?



Green bell peppers are unripe colored peppers, so they're not as sweet as red, yellow, etc., but they're still good. One thing you could try is halving, cleaning and freezing uncooked peppers, then using them this winter for stuffed peppers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea, you so funny! 

Just think Dawg, if you made a big batch of stuffed peppers and freeze them in meal-sized portions you'll have dinner ready for a while to come!


Just finishing up goofing off here. I cleaned the half-bath today, along with washing a few throw rugs from the kitchen and back hallway. When I pulled the rug at the sink area up it seemed like it was glued to the floor.  Oh yeah, I then remembered I had slopped a lot of pasta water onto the rug a week or two ago. At least I missed my legs!

Now it's time to wash and dry my hair, then send himself out to cook. In the dark.  I HAVE to time supper better! After 14 years I'm STILL on OH time, and the sun won't be setting till almost 9 back there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> You could drop them on a neighbors porch, ring the bell and run!




  No, I save that for the apples!  Neighbors would spook if I did it with anything else!

Thanks for all the great ideas, everyone!


----------



## bakechef

Just sliced a pineapple with my handy dandy new pineapple slicer.  Now I'm not a huge fan of "unitaskers", but this Asian lady saw me buying a pineapple at Aldi and started a conversation about pineapple and told me that I just HAD to buy a pineapple slicer!  Aldi just happened to be selling them this week for $3.99 so I got one. 

I won't hesitate to buy pineapples in the future because they are a pain to clean.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> A good idea, Kayelle!  These are green, would they be as good as red?



Sure. All a red pepper is, is a very ripe green pepper. All peppers are green at the beginning. Leave them on the vine long enough, and they will ripen to their true color.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Sure. All a red pepper is, is a very ripe green pepper. All peppers are green at the beginning. Leave them on the vine long enough, and they will ripen to their true color.



This is true but nonetheless, green peppers don't taste the same.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> This is true but nonetheless, green peppers don't taste the same.



Green peppers have a slight bitter taste to them. The fully ripe ones are sweeter. Or it is what my taste buds tell me.


----------



## Kayelle

Where do orange peppers come in the line up of maturity?

What am I doing? Not sleeping. Grrr


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Where do orange peppers come in the line up of maturity?
> 
> What am I doing? Not sleeping. Grrr


Orange ones are fully ripe. They are a different variety from the red ones and so are the yellow ones.


----------



## CarolPa

I just recently discovered colored peppers.  I always bought green, and I only like them cooked, as in stuffed peppers.  I recently bought some colored ones and now they are my favorite.  Took 68 years to figure that out.

One time I bought orange and yellow pepper plants.  Only got 2 small pepper from each one.  Back to the grocery store!  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love munching red peppers mindlessly...I add them into everything except my Cheerios and Oatmeal.


----------



## Dawgluver

I love red and yellow peppers, they're so sweet, and delicious raw.  Green peppers are more of a cooking ingredient to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

agreed


----------



## Andy M.

Our grandson loves to munch on green peppers and cucumbers that are his "salad" at dinnertime.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I just recently discovered colored peppers.  I always bought green, and I only like them cooked, as in stuffed peppers.  I recently bought some colored ones and now they are my favorite.  Took 68 years to figure that out.
> 
> One time I bought orange and yellow pepper plants.  Only got 2 small pepper from each one.  Back to the grocery store!  LOL



Wow. Do you ever travel, Carol? I discovered colored peppers about 30 years ago visiting my mom at her house in the Florida Keys. There was a farmer's market near her house and they had five colors of peppers - green, red, yellow, orange and purple. Only 5 for $1. I couldn't believe it. I bought a couple dozen, brought them home and roasted and froze them.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Wow. Do you ever travel, Carol? I discovered colored peppers about 30 years ago visiting my mom at her house in the Florida Keys. There was a farmer's market near her house and they had five colors of peppers - green, red, yellow, orange and purple. Only 5 for $1. I couldn't believe it. I bought a couple dozen, brought them home and roasted and froze them.



When any produce is that cheap, and you can't have a garden, buy in bulk and process them yourself. Because of the preservatives in processed food, what you buy in the store always taste different and not fresh. And when you buy roasted peppers in a jar, you only get a few. Not worth the price.


----------



## Addie

I don't have enough problems of my own, but I get a phone call this morning. Poo developed a blood clot in his lung last night and is back in the hospital. At least this time it is a bit closer to home. I called him last night at home and he didn't sound good. And I made it a point to tell him so. It made him think. If you can tell over the phone that I am not doing good, them maybe I'm not. 

He got a sharp pain in the bottom of his lung late last night. He knew what that meant and called 911 immediately. At least he is in the hospital where he works, so I know he is getting the best of care.

He called me to let me know that he notified the hospital and a few of his very closest friends that he has given me power of attorney and they are to call me for any medical decisions should he not be able to make them himself. 

A little background. He has been separated from his wife since Thanksgiving Eve. I asked him about her making the decisions. He informed me that she doesn't give a damn. Nice wife. The Pirate was sitting here so he knows what is going on. And I called my SIL to tell him. We decided we would wait for any updates before we let my daughter know. She does not handle bad new very well. She goes to pieces before you can even get three words out. Whether the news is good or bad. Right now a prayer or two might help. And deeply appreciated. 

So I walk around doing little chores with my cell phone in my pocket just waiting.   One for each.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> Wow. Do you ever travel, Carol? I discovered colored peppers about 30 years ago visiting my mom at her house in the Florida Keys. There was a farmer's market near her house and they had five colors of peppers - green, red, yellow, orange and purple. Only 5 for $1. I couldn't believe it. I bought a couple dozen, brought them home and roasted and froze them.



I travel, but not a lot.  Why?  We HAVE colored peppers in our area, I just never ate them.  We didn't get much fresh produce growing up and I just recently became interested in trying different vegetables...different from the canned peas, corn and green beans my mother served.   Apparently DH grew up the same as I did because he still only eats the three vegetables my mother cooked.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Was just at the grocery store and seen they had Heinz yellow mustard, I bought one because I thought I needed mustard. Well, I looked in the ref. when I got home and I couldn't believe all of the different mustards I had in the door of the ref. Now I have Heinz and Krafts yellow, horseradish mustard, Dijon ground, Vidalia Onion mustard and Dijon Honey. I surely will have enough for quite a while, and for everykind of dish or sandwich.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I travel, but not a lot.  Why?  We HAVE colored peppers in our area, I just never ate them.  We didn't get much fresh produce growing up and I just recently became interested in trying different vegetables...different from the canned peas, corn and green beans my mother served.   Apparently DH grew up the same as I did because he still only eats the three vegetables my mother cooked.



In my experience, travel opens your eyes to a lot of things - other ways of eating, of living, of doing art, spending time with friends and family, of thinking about things. Other cultures. 

I think one of the reasons I've been so inspired to try all kinds of things I didn't grow up with is because when I graduated from high school, my mother gave me a trip to Europe for a graduation present: 15 countries in 30 days. Some were just a day or an afternoon, but we spent three days in Paris, three days in London, two days in Germany, at least three in Italy, etc. We also visited the Netherlands, Denmark, Belgium, and Switzerland. I've also been to Mexico, Ireland and Turkey, as well as traveled a fair amount in the U.S. Lots of different experiences in each place.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have to shut down my computer now. We're leaving for a road trip to Michigan to visit DH's family. But I'm taking my tablet and smartphone, so I'm not going MIA  Have a great day, y'all!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I don't have enough problems of my own, but I get a phone call this morning. Poo developed a blood clot in his lung last night and is back in the hospital. At least this time it is a bit closer to home. I called him last night at home and he didn't sound good. And I made it a point to tell him so. It made him think. If you can tell over the phone that I am not doing good, them maybe I'm not.
> 
> He got a sharp pain in the bottom of his lung late last night. He knew what that meant and called 911 immediately. At least he is in the hospital where he works, so I know he is getting the best of care.
> 
> He called me to let me know that he notified the hospital and a few of his very closest friends that he has given me power of attorney and they are to call me for any medical decisions should he not be able to make them himself.
> 
> A little background. He has been separated from his wife since Thanksgiving Eve. I asked him about her making the decisions. He informed me that she doesn't give a damn. Nice wife. The Pirate was sitting here so he knows what is going on. And I called my SIL to tell him. We decided we would wait for any updates before we let my daughter know. She does not handle bad new very well. She goes to pieces before you can even get three words out. Whether the news is good or bad. Right now a prayer or two might help. And deeply appreciated.
> 
> So I walk around doing little chores with my cell phone in my pocket just waiting.   One for each.



Addie, Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I really can't put into words what I am feeling for you and what you all are going through. JoAnn


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> Addie, Please know that my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I really can't put into words what I am feeling for you and what you all are going through. JoAnn



The same words from me too Addie. Hang in there girl!!


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> In my experience, travel opens your eyes to a lot of things - other ways of eating, of living, of doing art, spending time with friends and family, of thinking about things. Other cultures.
> 
> I think one of the reasons I've been so inspired to try all kinds of things I didn't grow up with is because when I graduated from high school, my mother gave me a trip to Europe for a graduation present: 15 countries in 30 days. Some were just a day or an afternoon, but we spent three days in Paris, three days in London, two days in Germany, at least three in Italy, etc. We also visited the Netherlands, Denmark, Belgium, and Switzerland. I've also been to Mexico, Ireland and Turkey, as well as traveled a fair amount in the U.S. Lots of different experiences in each place.



What a spectacular graduation gift GG. A lot like the "Grand Tour" in modern time and not having to cross the ocean by ship.
I never owned a passport till I met Steve 8 years ago. He really meant it when he said, "marry me and I'll show you the world". We have now visited 41 countries, many of them more than once. I'm truly blessed in so many ways.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> What a spectacular graduation gift GG. A lot like the "Grand Tour" in modern time and not having to cross the ocean by ship.
> I never owned a passport till I met Steve 8 years ago. He really meant it when he said, "marry me and I'll show you the world". We have now visited 41 countries, many of them more than once. I'm truly blessed in so many ways.



That's fantastic, Kayelle. What a wonderful man  I hope one day we can do a South American cruise like you and Steve did. 

And yes, it was a wonderful graduation gift. My mom and I were just talking with my niece about doing something similar for her when she graduates (she's 15).


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I don't have enough problems of my own, but I get a phone call this morning. Poo developed a blood clot in his lung last night and is back in the hospital. At least this time it is a bit closer to home. I called him last night at home and he didn't sound good. And I made it a point to tell him so. It made him think. If you can tell over the phone that I am not doing good, them maybe I'm not.
> 
> He got a sharp pain in the bottom of his lung late last night. He knew what that meant and called 911 immediately. At least he is in the hospital where he works, so I know he is getting the best of care.
> 
> He called me to let me know that he notified the hospital and a few of his very closest friends that he has given me power of attorney and they are to call me for any medical decisions should he not be able to make them himself.
> 
> A little background. He has been separated from his wife since Thanksgiving Eve. I asked him about her making the decisions. He informed me that she doesn't give a damn. Nice wife. The Pirate was sitting here so he knows what is going on. And I called my SIL to tell him. We decided we would wait for any updates before we let my daughter know. She does not handle bad new very well. She goes to pieces before you can even get three words out. Whether the news is good or bad. Right now a prayer or two might help. And deeply appreciated.
> 
> So I walk around doing little chores with my cell phone in my pocket just waiting.   One for each.


Prayers on-going. I hope things work out ok. God bless.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> What a spectacular graduation gift GG. A lot like the "Grand Tour" in modern time and not having to cross the ocean by ship.
> I never owned a passport till I met Steve 8 years ago. He really meant it when he said, "marry me and I'll show you the world". We have now visited 41 countries, many of them more than once. I'm truly blessed in so many ways.


Umm...If you ever find Steve surplus to requirements, I'll take him off your hands


----------



## Mad Cook

Unpacked another box of cookery books today. That makes 246 so far. Still two more crates to unpack. I think the count of 300 might have been an understatement! 

Need to invest in some more bookcases. The ones from the old house were fixtures.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry Addie, Poo will be fine, he has people who know him, taking care of him.

I am eating watermelon and procrastinating again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Relaxing in a hotel on our way to Michigan. I brought a cooler of food, so we're going to eat here in the room and just take it easy. 

Addie, I'm sorry to hear about Poo's health problems. I'm sure he will be fine - the Princess says so


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Relaxing in a hotel on our way to Michigan. I brought a cooler of food, so we're going to eat here in the room and just take it easy.
> 
> Addie, I'm sorry to hear about Poo's health problems. I'm sure he will be fine - the Princess says so



I hope you have clear roads and skies on your travels.  How far did you get?

I missed lift off this morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks. We're in Buckhannon, West Virginia. We have about 7 hours to go tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not a bad drive!  Have fun!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Trying to stifle down fury. It sure ain't easy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, praying that you and Poo get through this again. I'm sure you will because of what PF said.

*GG*, safe travels the rest of the way and back again. Breathe in a little Ohio air for me while you're driving through if your Michigan lungs will let you. 

*CCL*, watch your blood pressure! Now breathe, breathe...



I'm goofing off here instead of heading to bed. Got up early (for me) today and I'm just about spent. But just one more thread... (They're like potato chips.)


----------



## creative

CrazyCatLady said:


> Trying to stifle down fury. It sure ain't easy.


I think suppression is always unhealthy.  It tends to resurface and erupt inappropriately at a later stage.  

If it were me, I would find an outlet for it e.g. energetic exercise or punching cusions.


----------



## Addie

I was surfing the web looking for info on our tax free holiday. We sure have it made here in Mass. I think we have the best tax free holiday of all the states that are participating. One year I bought my washer tax free. My daughter bought her overhead large microwave. And another year she bought her washer and dryer. All on tax free weekends. This year she is going for a new living room set. The only thing we can't buy tax free is cars and boats of any size.

Sales Tax Holiday | Bankrate.com

We don't pay tax on clothing, so for us that is always a given. And most school supplies are tax free during the year. Major items only. Like if your school required you bring your own personal lap computer. If I were to walk in and say it was for my use, I would have to pay the tax. 

*REGARDING POO*

Poo called me yesterday from the hospital. He notified the hospital and signed the papers giving me Power of Attorney and his medical proxy. He could only talk for a few minutes. I could hear him losing his strength. He tires very easily. Right now he is very weak. I am going to call the hospital and speak to the nurse. I am not too worried about him. He is in the hospital that he works in and everyone there likes him. So I know he is getting the very best personal care. He did tell me that he is on a drip that is dissolving the clot in his lung. They also have him on a higher than normal dose of oxygen. This is going to be a long haul. He has a team of friends that were taking turns at his home to take care of him. They were and will again, give him around the clock care. And you can bet he will come home with any and all supplies he may need. And they will be there again when he is released from the hospital. They are all PAs, so I know he is being well cared for. How can you not be when you have almost every medical person in town caring for you. 

Thank you all for your prayers. I am sure you all know just how serious a clot in the lung is. This is the worst illness he has ever had. He did have the flu one year when he was in middle school. It took him six months to finally shake it. He kept having relapses. 

Again thank you all. Just knowing that there are folks out there that care, if a tremendous comfort to me. First my daughter and now my son. My first born and my last born. He is not completely out of the woods, but he is getting there. Slowly but surely. Thank you. 

With all my love and appreciation,
Adele


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I was surfing the web looking for info on our tax free holiday. We sure have it made here in Mass. I think we have the best tax free holiday of all the states that are participating. One year I bought my washer tax free. My daughter bought her overhead large microwave. And another year she bought her washer and dryer. All on tax free weekends. This year she is going for a new living room set. The only thing we can't buy tax free is cars and boats of any size.
> 
> Sales Tax Holiday | Bankrate.com
> 
> We don't pay tax on clothing, so for us that is always a given. And most school supplies are tax free during the year. Major items only. Like if your school required you bring your own personal lap computer. If I were to walk in and say it was for my use, I would have to pay the tax.
> 
> *REGARDING POO*
> 
> Poo called me yesterday from the hospital. He notified the hospital and signed the papers giving me Power of Attorney and his medical proxy. He could only talk for a few minutes. I could hear him losing his strength. He tires very easily. Right now he is very weak. I am going to call the hospital and speak to the nurse. I am not too worried about him. He is in the hospital that he works in and everyone there likes him. So I know he is getting the very best personal care. He did tell me that he is on a drip that is dissolving the clot in his lung. They also have him on a higher than normal dose of oxygen. This is going to be a long haul. He has a team of friends that were taking turns at his home to take care of him. They were and will again, give him around the clock care. And you can bet he will come home with any and all supplies he may need. And they will be there again when he is released from the hospital. They are all PAs, so I know he is being well cared for. How can you not be when you have almost every medical person in town caring for you.
> 
> Thank you all for your prayers. I am sure you all know just how serious a clot in the lung is. This is the worst illness he has ever had. He did have the flu one year when he was in middle school. It took him six months to finally shake it. He kept having relapses.
> 
> Again thank you all. Just knowing that there are folks out there that care, if a tremendous comfort to me. First my daughter and now my son. My first born and my last born. He is not completely out of the woods, but he is getting there. Slowly but surely. Thank you.
> 
> With all my love and appreciation,
> Adele


Glad to hear that the hospital is doing its best for Poo. Continued thoughts and prayers from here.

And the tax free weekend sounds a really good idea.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Addie))) sending healing vibes in Poo's direction.


----------



## creative

Addie - having only joined recently, I have no knowledge of Poo's age (and, hence, - to some extent - constitution) but it does strike me as a rather serious illness.  You say you are not too worried about him so this bodes well.  I am spiritually focused (i.e. not orthodox religion) so praying is not what I do but I do hope that the outcome to this is favourable.


----------



## bakechef

I'll be keeping you and Poo in my thoughts Addie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off to the Celtic Festival...later.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got the mail today and was very excited, we got our new passports!  Then I opened the envelopes.  Nope.  I forgot to submit the check for $220...so they sent everything back.  Doh!


----------



## Katie H

Putting my feet up for a few minutes.  I've been playing in food most of the day today.  Baked two loaves of plain white bread and just put a pina colada cake in the oven.  That should do to provide dessert for the coming week.

After I finish my little rest, I need to work on purging some of the clutter that has made its way into the two spare bedrooms.  Who puts that stuff there?!  I think it's gremlins who come in during the night.


----------



## Chef Munky

*LapTop Help*

would anyone know where I can find a manual for my new laptop?
It's a Dell Latitude D630.Bought it used off of Ebay.Looks cool.
Geez I am computer illiterate! It's running windows 8.I'm in for it now


----------



## bakechef

Making dinner for our friends who adopted the baby.  Bringing over lasagna, homemade baguette, mixed greens salad with goat cheese, toasted pecans with balsamic vinegrette and cupcakes for dessert.

Our great friend who we travel with lives in the same neighborhood, so we're going to drop off dinner for her as well.


----------



## bakechef

Chef Munky said:


> would anyone know where I can find a manual for my new laptop?
> It's a Dell Latitude D630.Bought it used off of Ebay.Looks cool.
> Geez I am computer illiterate! It's running windows 8.I'm in for it now



Here is the support page, the PDF for the manual is right there for you to download

Product Support | Dell US


----------



## Chef Munky

bakechef said:


> Here is the support page, the PDF for the manual is right there for you to download
> 
> Product Support | Dell US



Thank you Bake chef..I might learn something new today.Lets hope it sticks. 

P.S.
New mom's need coffee stat!
Hope you have a good time.


----------



## Addie

I am watching "_The Dirty Dozen_" on the Sundance channel. I have seen it several times. Never get tired of watching it. Time to go back.


----------



## Chef Munky

forget learning something new.
I'm not a quitter! I want the old stuff just where it is.Working!

It's a sad day you have to look up how to shut windows 8 down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had my hair cut short, Shrek saw me and the first thing he said was, "Holy Jumping J!!!"  I guess it is a bit drastic, but I couldn't stand it anymore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Picture, or it didn't happen. 

I've gotten to that point with my hair. Just sent off an email to the one company that seems to welcome grey hair. Just waiting until the weather gets cooler on a regular basis. Until then, my hair gets pulled up and twisted around most of the time. I swear longer hair on my old head falls out faster than my long hair on my once-younger head.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Picture, or it didn't happen.
> 
> I've gotten to that point with my hair. Just sent off an email to the one company that seems to welcome grey hair. Just waiting until the weather gets cooler on a regular basis. Until then, my hair gets pulled up and twisted around most of the time. I swear longer hair on my old head falls out faster than my long hair on my once-younger head.


I come from a family of hairdressers going back over 100 years. I found the following in a text book. "_Nearly everyone has some hair loss with ageing. The rate of hair growth also slows. Hair strands become smaller and have less pigment. So the thick, coarse hair of a young adult eventually becomes thin, fine, light-colored hair. Many hair follicles stop producing new hairs.   _

If ageing isn't an issue, do you have a balanced diet? Nutritional deficiencies can cause hair loss. Do you have a thyroid problem as hair loss can be hormonal. If you are worried about it consult your doctor and ask for referral to a specialist. Do not fall for any of those adverts in magazine that claim to be miracle cures peddled by so-called "Doctors". They are mostly "snake oil".

This is quite a comprehensive article about the causes of hair loss

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/a...omens-hair-fall--going-diet-drinking-tea.html

Forgot to say - pulling the hair tightly into a pony tail or chignon can break off hair or pull it out at the roots before it's ready to fall out naturally.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Picture, or it didn't happen.
> 
> I've gotten to that point with my hair. Just sent off an email to the one company that seems to welcome grey hair. Just waiting until the weather gets cooler on a regular basis. Until then, my hair gets pulled up and twisted around most of the time. I swear longer hair on my old head falls out faster than my long hair on my once-younger head.



Here it is...no, I'm not angry, trying not to look toothless


----------



## taxlady

I'm pigging out on TV, mostly nature documentaries, now Criminal Minds. I'm visiting my MIL. I don't have a TV and don't usually miss it.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here it is...no, I'm not angry, trying not to look toothless




Short is the right word to describe that 'do.  I'll be it's easy to care for.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here it is...no, I'm not angry, trying not to look toothless



I love it. Wash and wear. The older you get, the better and younger you look in short hair. I get a Pixie cut every time. When Rita asks me how I want it cut, I just tell her, "Off, I want it all off!" 

Oh I know, men like long hair. But they are the ones who have to care for it in hot weather. 

When I got married the first time, my hubby to be met me the day before the wedding as I was on my way to the bakery to check on the wedding cake. I had long red hair down to the bottom on my butt. He asked what I was going to do with my hair. I told him not to worry, I was on my way to the hairdressers after the bakery. They next time he saw me was coming down the aisle and my hair was cut somewhat like yours PF but a slight bit longer. Only she had curled mine. I never let it grow long again. I sold my hair in the North End. And got a pretty penny for it too. Red hair for wigs was hard to come by in an Italian town. 

I have to this day, very thick hair. And it takes to curling and stays that way for more than a week with  just one setting. But I don't bother doing that anymore. Why make more work for myself. I love my hair. Now to figure out what to do with those dang cowlicks that stick up all over my head.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Short is the right word to describe that 'do.  I'll be it's easy to care for.



It was a bit lower than my jawline and over my collar.  After sweltering in the heat at the Celtic Fair (and it was only 85F) I'd had enough and made the snap decision to get it chopped.  I'll have time to grow it out before winter.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was a bit lower than my jawline and over my collar.  After sweltering in the heat at the Celtic Fair (and it was only 85F) I'd had enough and made the snap decision to get it chopped.  I'll have time to grow it out before winter.



  Good for you!


----------



## Cheryl J

I love it, princess. It looks great!  One of these days I'm gonna whack mine off, too.  I'm so tired of long hair....well, it's not that long, a few inches past my shoulders, but long enough to be a PITA.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here it is...



 "Short" isn't the exact word I'd use. Shorn like a lamb is more like it. Too short for me, but if it floats your boat more power to you. For myself, I like a little hair hiding the nape of my neck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> ...do you have a balanced diet?....Forgot to say - pulling the hair tightly into a pony tail or chignon can break off hair or pull it out at the roots before it's ready to fall out naturally.


I'm healthy with a good diet, so that isn't a worry. Blood-work is always fine too. A few years back when this first happened (I was just finishing up with menopause) my friend up the street suggested I take a small amount of vitamin E each day. Seems her cat had an issue with hair loss and the vet suggested she squeeze a capsule of the vitamin over kitty's food. If if worked for the cat and I didn't take too big a dose of vitamin E I figured I had nothing to lose. It seemed to work!

When I put my hair up I don't pull it hard, nor do I use anything tight to hold it. I use my fabric scrunchies and loop the hair around it. Two long bobby pins later and voila!

I read the linked article. Must be the stress doing it - Himself and I will be married 40 years this November.


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here it is...no, I'm not angry, trying not to look toothless


Very smart and businesslike. Wash 'n wear as they say.

I have a chin length bob. Boring and rather childish but it's the only way I can get away with wash 'n wear when I'm in a hurry and look halfway decent. My Dad (hairdresser and barber) used to say he'd seen better hair on a side of bacon! Long and up works and is cool in this weather but ageing at my advanced years and layers? Don't even go there!

When I first got Horse I stopped having the grey coloured out of my hair and grew it down to my waist. Wore it up for work and going out but in a plait/braid down my back for riding so I could get my helmet on.  If I wasn't giving Horse the respect and attention he thought he deserved he'd get hold of it in his teeth and pull! I finally had it cut off as I felt I was too old for it but I still miss it. So easy to look after and the plait looked rather good as it was quite attractively striped in shades of grey. People used to ask me if it was professionally coloured that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Short" isn't the exact word I'd use. Shorn like a lamb is more like it. Too short for me, but if it floats your boat more power to you. For myself, I like a little hair hiding the nape of my neck.



The nape of my neck was where it was the hottest!  Best of all, I didn;t wake up with a bird's nest on my head this morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks folks, yes it's a bit drastic, but in the long run may save me from the heat.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Must be the stress doing it - Himself and I will be married 40 years this November.


----------



## Andy M.

There is a strike that has pretty much shut down a local supermarket chain.  It's a popular chain of 71 stores that offers the lowest prices around.  As a result, their customers must shop in other stores.  I was in a Stop&Shop yesterday and overheard the manager talking to a customer.  He said you could tell which customers were from the other store because they were the ones complaining about the higher prices.  He said it as a criticism of the other store's customers but I saw it as an indictment of his store's prices.


----------



## CarolPa

I like your new haircut, PF.  I have had my hair cut that short a couple times in the past, and my hair grows fast.  I have very thick, coarse hair.  Right now it is just to the bottom of my earlobes.  I have heard that as you age, your hair thins, but I think that only applies to those who have thin hair to begin with.  My step daughter is having a bad problem with her hair thinning at age 45.  She has been told that her hairloss is from stress.  I would be so happy to give her some of mine!


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> There is a strike that has pretty much shut down a local supermarket chain.  It's a popular chain of 71 stores that offers the lowest prices around.  As a result, their customers must shop in other stores.  I was in a Stop&Shop yesterday and overheard the manager talking to a customer.  He said you could tell which customers were from the other store because they were the ones complaining about the higher prices.  He said it as a criticism of the other store's customers but I saw it as an indictment of his store's prices.




I'm wondering about the strike at that particular store chain.  It's possible that the reason they can offer the lowest prices is because their employees are not well paid and do not have good benefits.  If the strike changes that, the increased costs will be passed on to the consumer, and they may no longer be able to offer the lowest prices.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> I'm wondering about the strike at that particular store chain.  It's possible that the reason they can offer the lowest prices is because their employees are not well paid and do not have good benefits.  If the strike changes that, the increased costs will be passed on to the consumer, and they may no longer be able to offer the lowest prices.



On the contrary.  The employees are treated well and paid well.  Many stay on to make a career at that chain.  They get a decent pay plus bonuses.  That's why you see all the store's employees picketing for the fired CEO's return.  The man created a chain that has one of the highest profit percentages in the industry and his employees love him.  Hard to beat that.

Yesterday striking employees announced they would not return to work for any other CEO.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> On the contrary.  The employees are treated well and paid well.  Many stay on to make a career at that chain.  They get a decent pay plus bonuses.  That's why you see all the store's employees picketing for the fired CEO's return.  The man created a chain that has one of the highest profit percentages in the industry and his employees love him.  Hard to beat that.
> 
> Yesterday striking employees announced they would not return to work for any other CEO.




Well that's interesting.  I hope they get their wish, so they can get their customers back there shopping.  Why was the CEO fired?


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Well that's interesting.  I hope they get their wish, so they can get their customers back there shopping.  Why was the CEO fired?




It's a family owned private company.  The principals are two first cousins that have been at odds from the beginning.  Actually, the difficulties began in the previous generation.  Logic has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I like your new haircut, PF.  I have had my hair cut that short a couple times in the past, and my hair grows fast.  I have very thick, coarse hair.  Right now it is just to the bottom of my earlobes.  I have heard that as you age, your hair thins, but I think that only applies to those who have thin hair to begin with.  My step daughter is having a bad problem with her hair thinning at age 45.  She has been told that her hairloss is from stress.  I would be so happy to give her some of mine!



When I mentioned to my doctor that I was seeing more hair than normal on my brush, my doctor told me it was nutritional. So I started to eat more veggies. Sure enough, the hair stayed on my head where it belongs.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went shopping with grandson this morning and got most of his school supply's for this year. Went to Shop-Ko and everything was on sale. The only item we didn't get there was the calculator. Will shop around for that. We got his flash drive at Best Buy. Sure am glad that is taken care of.


----------



## creative

Not a glamorous job but sorted out the water butt in my garden.  

The pipe runs from the shed roof into the water butt.  I have been away for 2 years (caring for my mother) so the end of the pipe (where it goes into the water butt) needed attention.  

I had placed the toe end of a pair of tights over the pipe's end, to catch debris from the shed's roof and so not contaminate the water.

It was very full so replaced it with a fresh section of tights.  Even saw a little _brown frog_!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Thinking of our neighbors after their house fire. They lost everything, and I'm trying to go through our budget and bills. With any luck, I hope to give them more money.

We were able to give, and we are so grateful. The reconstruction on their house is going really well, and I am so grateful. 

Life is good, even in the midst of a disaster. We and our neighbors are so much closer because of this.


----------



## creative

CrazyCatLady said:


> Thinking of our neighbors after their house fire. They lost everything, and I'm trying to go through our budget and bills. With any luck, I hope to give them more money.
> 
> We were able to give, and we are so grateful. The reconstruction on their house is going really well, and I am so grateful.
> 
> Life is good, even in the midst of a disaster. We and our neighbors are so much closer because of this.



This highlights the positive side of humanity that, when there is a crisis, it often brings out the best in what we have to offer.  Compassion and giving shows our potential and benefits everyone.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Went shopping with grandson this morning and got most of his school supply's for this year. Went to Shop-Ko and everything was on sale. The only item we didn't get there was the calculator. Will shop around for that. We got his flash drive at Best Buy. Sure am glad that is taken care of.



Do you have a tax free weekend in your state? I have gone a couple of times during ours. The stores are absolutely jammed with people. You would think the big stores at a mall like Sears, Macy's, etc. would have enough room for people. Only in your dreams. Specially the appliance section of the stores. Computers are also a big item and the stores are packed even more. During this weekend a lot of the stores have special sales. So the buyer wins twice.


----------



## LPBeier

still waiting for surgery

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Sitting here listening to thunder in the distance. I looked at the radar map and the storms are just below us heading straight for Boston and then some more northwest of Boston and headed straight for here also. Should be an interesting day. It is the one that is north that is the biggest. Should be in interesting day. A good day to bake something. Cinnamon rolls sound good right now. 

PS: See that picture to the left? Well, look at it as if all the hair is standing straight up. We just had a clap of thunder that brought me right out of my chair. I swear it was right here in the room with me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Do you have a tax free weekend in your state? I have gone a couple of times during ours. The stores are absolutely jammed with people. You would think the big stores at a mall like Sears, Macy's, etc. would have enough room for people. Only in your dreams. Specially the appliance section of the stores. Computers are also a big item and the stores are packed even more. During this weekend a lot of the stores have special sales. So the buyer wins twice.



Addie: yes our state does have a tax free week end. It's Aug. 1-2. It applys to clothing and shoes under $100. Like you said the stores are packed.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Addie: yes our state does have a tax free week end. It's Aug. 1-2. It applys to clothing and shoes under $100. Like you said the stores are packed.



I am surprised that it is only shoes and clothing. The whole purpose of tax free weekend was to get kids off to school. Most states also include school supplies. We aren't taxed here for clothing at all along with food. So that wouldn't apply to us. I know they need new clothes, but they also need backpacks and other supplies. Here in most of the schools in Mass, the school supplies all paper supplies and pens and pencils. Even art supplies. Children are free to buy their own if they so choose. So for us it is best to do so during Tax Free Weekend. 

Most of our kids will buy their folders, three ring binders and other supplies that the school does not supply. They are not necessary, but it helps the kids to stay organized.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Addie - having only joined recently, I have no knowledge of Poo's age (and, hence, - to some extent - constitution) but it does strike me as a rather serious illness.  You say you are not too worried about him so this bodes well.  I am spiritually focused (i.e. not orthodox religion) so praying is not what I do but I do hope that the outcome to this is favourable.



Poo is 41 years old. All my kids are middle aged. Two are approaching retirement. It is a very serious illness. At any time that clot could have broken loose and headed for his heart or even brain, bringing on a stroke of severe heart attack. Right now I am waiting for him to call me back. I called him, but he was going through the evaluation with all the doctors. Hopefully he will have good news for me when he calls back. He is progressing slowly but surely. So right now it is looking good. But anything could happen in a split second. A pulmonary blood clot is nothing to take for granted that he will be all right. If he continues on the path he is presently on, I will be able to put my mind at ease in a couple of months. Until then, all I can do is pray. Thank you for caring.


----------



## CarolPa

Tax free weekends are nice, but they are just another ploy to get customers into the stores IMO.  Our sales tax here is 6%, but most sales prices are much lower even if you include the tax.  Unless they are offering a good sale price PLUS the tax free sales it's not really a bargain.  I try not to be lured by that.  It tends to make me buy things I don't really need.  The same thing happens with the Kohls' coupons.  I think They jack up their prices beforehand to make you think you're getting a bargain with the 30% off coupon.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Tax free weekends are nice, but they are just another ploy to get customers into the stores IMO.  Our sales tax here is 6%, but most sales prices are much lower even if you include the tax.  Unless they are offering a good sale price PLUS the tax free sales it's not really a bargain.  I try not to be lured by that.  It tends to make me buy things I don't really need.  The same thing happens with the Kohls' coupons.  I think They jack up their prices beforehand to make you think you're getting a bargain with the 30% off coupon.



Like most of the folks here I am on a fixed income. So I have to shop carefully. When I know a tax free weekend is coming, I start to look at the prices of anything I might be interested. My best way I found is to look on the web at the store I am interested. They rarely show their big sales there. So I know I have a set price. Then  the week before the TF weekend is coming, I go back and look again. They don't call it a sale, but usually the price is lower by the amount of the tax I would have paid. If it is higher, I don't go there. I only buy high end items. As the tax can be rather large. Our tax is 6.5% and that can add up when you are buying an appliance or other big item. Fifty dollars for a sales tax is a lot when you are on a fixed income.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Like most of the folks here I am on a fixed income. So I have to shop carefully. When I know a tax free weekend is coming, I start to look at the prices of anything I might be interested. My best way I found is to look on the web at the store I am interested. They rarely show their big sales there. So I know I have a set price. Then  the week before the TF weekend is coming, I go back and look again. They don't call it a sale, but usually the price is lower by the amount of the tax I would have paid. If it is higher, I don't go there. I only buy high end items. As the tax can be rather large. Our tax is 6.5% and that can add up when you are buying an appliance or other big item. Fifty dollars for a sales tax is a lot when you are on a fixed income.



Most of the DC members? I don't think that's true. 

Our tax-free weekend doesn't include appliances or other expensive items except computers, since kids don't need them for school.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Most of the DC members? I don't think that's true. ...




I believe she meant most of the people where she lives.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I believe she meant most of the people where she lives.



That would make sense


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching the TV. We just had a tornado touch down just down the street from where I live. About 1/5 of a mile. I need to go to the store, and just hope it is not on the street I have to go on. Any live wires down and I am going to turn around and come right back home.


----------



## Katie H

At the moment I am losing my marbles looking for a roasting pan I need to use to roast my tomatoes.  I always keep my pots/pans/tools in a specific place.  You know, "a place for everything; everything in its place."  Well...it ain't in its place and I've looked high and low.

It's not as though it's a small pan.  It's a really, really big, deep rectangular roasting pan and I can't for the life off me figure out where it's gone.  I don't even remember the last time I used it.  Ugh!!!!

I looked for it yesterday, too, with no success and am having the same rotten luck today.  "Hey, pan!  The tomatoes won't last forever!!!!  Come out!  Come out, wherever you are!"

'Spose that will work?!  I've tried everything else and I can't blame it's absence on anyone but myself.  Rats, not even any resident children to chastise for being careless.


----------



## simonbaker

We just got back from the annual 4 day family reunion at the lake, it was a success. We still are on vacation through Sunday, August 3rd. Dh has to be back by Friday the 1st for a wedding cake.  Shortly we are off to Branson, Mo. Dh just got back with a rental car, leaving shortly for a 9 hour car drive. Not sure if we will get there in 1 day or stop near Kansas for an overnight.  

After vacation I will definitely have to get back on the healthy eating lifestyle. I'm afraid to even step on the scale!


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> At the moment I am losing my marbles looking for a roasting pan I need to use to roast my tomatoes.  I always keep my pots/pans/tools in a specific place.  You know, "a place for everything; everything in its place."  Well...it ain't in its place and I've looked high and low.
> 
> It's not as though it's a small pan.  It's a really, really big, deep rectangular roasting pan and I can't for the life off me figure out where it's gone.  I don't even remember the last time I used it.  Ugh!!!!
> 
> I looked for it yesterday, too, with no success and am having the same rotten luck today.  "Hey, pan!  The tomatoes won't last forever!!!!  Come out!  Come out, wherever you are!"
> 
> 'Spose that will work?!  I've tried everything else and I can't blame it's absence on anyone but myself.  Rats, not even any resident children to chastise for being careless.




You don't live alone.  Is it a perfect pan for draining engine oil or washing motor parts in kerosene?


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> You don't live alone.  Is it a perfect pan for draining engine oil or washing motor parts in kerosene?



Ha!  Ha!  I know where you're going with this, Andy, but Glenn is more than particular with how he manages car repairs/maintenance.  His garage space is almost surgically clean, and even though the roasting pan is spotless, I don't think he's the culprit.

However...hooray!  I found the pan.  Exactly where I'd looked any number of times.  That always seems to be my M.O.  I keep going back, over and over, to the same spot when I'm looking for something.  Perhaps it's intuition telling me to look more thoroughly.  Unfortunately, I'd broken my rule and hadn't put the pan back on its hook on the pot rack.  I'd simply slid it on a shelf just below, probably because I was in a hurry, anticipating to put it where it always lives at a later time.  My bad!


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> ...Exactly where I'd looked any number of times.  That always seems to be my M.O.  I keep going back, over and over, to the same spot when I'm looking for something.  Perhaps it's intuition telling me to look more thoroughly.  Unfortunately, I'd broken my rule and hadn't put the pan back on its hook on the pot rack.  I'd simply slid it on a shelf just below, probably because I was in a hurry, anticipating to put it where it always lives at a later time.  My bad!




Katie, I live with this.  SO is constantly misplacing things like her credit card, glasses, keys and cell.  I keep telling her to always put them back where they belong but she's in a hurry and just forgets them or sticks them wherever it's convenient.  I'll bet she's driven thousands of miles backtracking to find an item.  Her glasses are most often lost.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> I am sitting here watching the TV. We just had a tornado touch down just down the street from where I live. About 1/5 of a mile. I need to go to the store, and just hope it is not on the street I have to go on. Any live wires down and I am going to turn around and come right back home.


That sounds scary!


----------



## Katie H

Okay, now that I've found my roasting pan I'll begin the process of making some tomato sauce.  I just brought in about 6 pounds of lovely, ripe Roma tomatoes from our fruit-laden tomato plants out front.

The first pan of tomatoes is roasting now and I have two colanders of washed tomatoes ready to go in the oven when the first batch comes out.  Looks like I may get about 6 to 8 pints of sauce from this picking.  There are loads more tomatoes, which means there'll be plenty to put by for the future.  Yeah!

Here's a picture of the first pan of tomatoes, slathered with olive oil and sprinkled with freshly-ground black pepper and salt.

Edited to add:  I forgot to provide a link to what the tomatoes will become.


----------



## creative

Andy M. said:


> Katie, I live with this.  SO is constantly misplacing things like her credit card, glasses, keys and cell.  I keep telling her to always put them back where they belong but she's in a hurry and just forgets them or sticks them wherever it's convenient.  I'll bet she's driven thousands of miles backtracking to find an item.  Her glasses are most often lost.


I've heard that the knack of not losing your glasses rests on not putting them down somewhere unusual, i.e. to try and stick to familiar places.  I have put this into practise and it does help.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, we are on a fixed income, too.  One thing my husband can't get used to is not getting a check every Friday like we did when we worked.  The money that comes in on the first of the month has to last all month.  I have given his kids instructions that if something should happen to me, someone will have to start taking care of his finances.  

*Katie*, my husband is very neat and doesn't like to see things sitting out.  He will put things away, sometimes when I'm still using them, but puts them where they fit, not necessarily where they belong.  And if asked, he doesn't remember where he put them.  LOL  Gotta love him!  Glad you found your pan.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> You don't live alone.  Is it a perfect pan for draining engine oil or washing motor parts in kerosene?



That was my thought also. Oh Glen, run and hide if you are smart.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> ... I keep telling her to always put them back where they belong...





creative said:


> I've heard that the knack of not losing your glasses rests on not putting them down somewhere unusual, i.e. to try and stick to familiar places.  I have put this into practise and it does help.




Glad you agree.


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> Katie, I live with this.  SO is constantly misplacing things like her credit card, glasses, keys and cell.  I keep telling her to always put them back where they belong but she's in a hurry and just forgets them or sticks them wherever it's convenient.  I'll bet she's driven thousands of miles backtracking to find an item.  Her glasses are most often lost.



I don't usually misplace _anything_, but when I do it makes me nuts.  I don't ever, and I can say this honestly, misplace my keys or cell phone.  My keys live on a hook in the utility room if they're not in the ignition of the car or in the door lock.  If my phone isn't in my pocket or my purse, it's on a shelf in the kitchen.  I adopted this discipline when I was raising 8 children and was constantly driving "mom's taxi."

As for glasses, I don't wear them so no need to keep up with them.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie H said:


> I don't usually misplace _anything_, but when I do it makes me nuts.  I don't ever, and I can say this honestly, misplace my keys or cell phone...




Me too!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Me too!




Me three!

DH, on the other hand, loses everything: glasses, phone, keys, you name it.  And usually they're somewhere in plain sight, which I have to find.  DH can also open a cupboard or fridge, and swear that whatever he's looking for is not there, even though it's front and center.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, we are on a fixed income, too.  One thing my husband can't get used to is not getting a check every Friday like we did when we worked.  The money that comes in on the first of the month has to last all month.  I have given his kids instructions that if something should happen to me, someone will have to start taking care of his finances.
> 
> *Katie*, my husband is very neat and doesn't like to see things sitting out.  He will put things away, sometimes when I'm still using them, but puts them where they fit, not necessarily where they belong.  And if asked, he doesn't remember where he put them.  LOL  Gotta love him!  Glad you found your pan.



When I go shopping, I have to shop for the whole month. I can't drive, and Spike is not always available to take me to Chelsea to get what I need extra in the middle of the month. So I call him and ask him to pick me up what I need when he has the time. As a single mother most of my life, I got used to shopping once a month or getting my income maybe twice a month. Then when I retired, I knew it was going to be once a month for the rest of my life. So it wasn't that hard for me to adjust. But for those who have been on a regular paycheck each week, it is a big adjustment. You can't just run out and get what you want to. And you can't impulse shop if you want your monies to last the month until the next check comes. I have been lucky. I sometimes have a few dollars left over from my check on the last day of the month. I pay rent, my cable, my checking over daft loan and five dollars to purchase 250 extra minutes on my free cell phone. I am not as bad off as some of the residents who don't know how to manage their money. I get $141 in food stamps for the month. More than enough to feed me. I do have to pay for taxable items. Toilet paper, cleaning supplies, etc. So I have no complaints.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Katie, I live with this.  SO is constantly misplacing things like her credit card, glasses, keys and cell.  I keep telling her to always put them back where they belong but she's in a hurry and just forgets them or sticks them wherever it's convenient.  I'll bet she's driven thousands of miles backtracking to find an item.  Her glasses are most often lost.



DH does that, too. I've given up telling him to put them where they go and just pick them up if I see them in an odd place and put them on the kitchen counter where we charge our gadgets or the basket in the front hall I put there for just this purpose. It saves us both stress


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> I've heard that the knack of not losing your glasses rests on not putting them down somewhere unusual, i.e. to try and stick to familiar places.  I have put this into practise and it does help.


I have 2 pairs of prescription reading glasses and 6 pairs of those "of the peg" "readers" I do my serious reading with the prescription specs and have the others scattered round the house - kitchen, dining room, sitting room, bedroom, a pair by the phone and a pair in the car. So why can I never find any of them when I need them? When I do find them they're all in the same room or pocket!

I also lose keys with reckless abandon. If the door I came in through is locked I know the keys are in the house somewhere. If it isn't, I'm really in trouble! I've always been bad with keys. When I was working, if the cleaning staff found keys they used to come to me first before turning them in as lost property!!!

I don't think it's senility. I think it's just not paying attention to where I put things down. This morning I took a knife from the drawer and walked across the kitchen and realised I hadn't got the knife in my hand any more. A bit of thought ensued while I worked out that I'd stopped to turn on the kettle and there was the knife. All due to lack of concentration and thinking about two or three things at once. There's so much going in the front of my brain that something has to drop out the back!

It's nothing new.Years ago I found myself walking up stairs with a bottle of milk in my hand. Went back down to the kitchen to put it away and found I'd put my make-up bag in the 'fridge!

So far I think I'm safe. I haven't gone shopping in my underwear or to visit friends at 3am..... Yet!


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> I've heard that the knack of not losing your glasses rests on not putting them down somewhere unusual, i.e. to try and stick to familiar places.  I have put this into practise and it does help.


Sensible in its way but when you wear reading glasses and can't see past your nose when you're wearing them you have to take them off sometimes when you aren't in the "putting your glasses down" place. I found a pair of mine outside on the window sill this morning - after searching the house for them last night. I'd had to put them on while I read the instructions for the glyphosphate and took them off so I could see to use it. I wasn't going to go back in the house and put them in their proper "putting down" place so I put them on the window sill and forgot about them. 

I see myself as a sort of non-professorial absent-minded Professor


----------



## taxlady

If I take my glasses off, I fold them shut and hang them by one stem from my neckline.


----------



## creative

Mad Cook said:


> Sensible in its way but when you wear reading glasses and can't see past your nose when you're wearing them you have to take them off sometimes when you aren't in the "putting your glasses down" place. I found a pair of mine outside on the window sill this morning - after searching the house for them last night. I'd had to put them on while I read the instructions for the glyphosphate and took them off so I could see to use it. I wasn't going to go back in the house and put them in their proper "putting down" place so I put them on the window sill and forgot about them.
> 
> I see myself as a sort of non-professorial absent-minded Professor



Ah I see....in that case, I would mentally retrace my steps and try to visualise my actions - but I guess you do that?


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> If I take my glasses off, I fold them shut and hang them by one stem from my neckline.


I had a strappy tee shirt on and they wouldn't grip so fell out every time I leaned over something on the ground.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> If I take my glasses off, I fold them shut and hang them by one stem from my neckline.


 
Yes I do that with sunglasses/shades when I'm out.   It works until I stoop down for something and then they clatter to the  ground!  (Ah, have just read that Mad Cook has that experience too, i.e.  in the post directly above mine - typed around the same time as my  post).

Some hook the stem ends on to a looped chain around their neck so they can dangle like a necklace when not needed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm waiting for the dryer to finish flipping some laundry around, then I'll put things on hangers. After that I have a couple of plants I need to re-pot. My spider plant is trying to dig itself a new home, the cactus plant is so root-bound they're crawling over the edge, and the new basil plant I bought really should be in two pots. If I still have time I have a banana plant that has sprouted a couple of baby plants. I've re-potted the plant once before and ended up with a dead mother plant and three babies. Kept one baby and now she's a mom of 3. Even plant life goes on.





Katie H said:


> ...
> However...hooray!  I found the pan.  Exactly where I'd looked any number of times....


It was a case of "if it was alive it would have bitten me".  I experience that on occasion just because I do the same "put it down now, put it back later" method.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Was talking to my son, he said when they got back from their vacation they went to pick up their dog at the place were they were boarding him for the week and they thought he would be happy to see them. Well, to their surprise he wouldn't even look at them. Even in the car on the way home he would not interact with them. He was so mad at them, poor little guy. My son said that he is finally forgiving them and starting to play with his toys.


----------



## Cheryl J

creative said:


> Yes I do that with sunglasses/shades when I'm out. It works until I stoop down for something and then they clatter to the ground! (Ah, have just read that Mad Cook has that experience too, i.e. in the post directly above mine - typed around the same time as my post).
> 
> Some hook the stem ends on to a looped chain around their neck so they can dangle like a necklace when not needed.


 
I use one of those eyeglass neck cords, too. Very handy.   Works well for me since I don't need them for anything but reading small print.


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking care of my best bud "GR"He just got back a little while ago from the vets office.He really likes the "NEWWW vet lady" Traitor!

While I was working in the front yard borders the other day,I noticed that he stepped into that gopher hole the wrong way.He winched a little, shrugged it off, he was too interested in playing ball.I didn't think anything of it.

He started limping favoring his right paw.To the point he wouldn't put his full weight on it.Today was day 4.Vet time! Our usual vet would only see him as a drop off.Meaning we'll get to him when we can.So I called another vet, they flat out said no because he hasn't been seen their before.

Got online found a really nice new veterinarian office that was more than willing to take him in right now.So off we went.

He not only fractured his nail he came very close to having it completely removed.Had a foxtail in his ear.Remember Houdini? Lil S...!Left the dogs with fleas.We and the vet couldn't find any on him.Apparently what had bitten him GR chewed his hair off to the point of infection.He was pulling it off his belly.Gross!

At least he/we found a vet that he/we weren't terrified of.The staff was really good with him.We were in and out within an hour.Not the usual 4 hour wait.

He's on a painkiller now chilling out watching old yeller...I'll stop the dvd before yeller goes.
I don't want him drifting off into lala land wondering if I nap...will..???


----------



## Chef Munky

JoAnn L. said:


> Was talking to my son, he said when they got back from their vacation they went to pick up their dog at the place were they were boarding him for the week and they thought he would be happy to see them. Well, to their surprise he wouldn't even look at them. Even in the car on the way home he would not interact with them. He was so mad at them, poor little guy. My son said that he is finally forgiving them and starting to play with his toys.



All of mine did that to my husband when I got sick.He took me away from home really fast.They didn't like that.
To this day they give me the "Don't trust him look, you won't be back" when I leave with him.
They give him the "You bring my mom back or else look!" I think they mean it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love munching red peppers mindlessly...I add them into everything except my Cheerios and Oatmeal.



I like the peppers but the peppers don't like me.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie, so sorry to hear about Poo. I've had the grandbaby for a few days - forgot how much work a 1 year old is.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I am sitting here watching the TV. We just had a tornado touch down just down the street from where I live. About 1/5 of a mile. I need to go to the store, and just hope it is not on the street I have to go on. Any live wires down and I am going to turn around and come right back home.



Oh my goodness! I hope all is well.

Sent from my SM-N900R4 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I try to go to the ATM every Friday and withdraw the money for the week, as if it were a paycheck, to last us until the next Friday.  But DH knows that the rest of the money is sitting in the bank account and it kills him not to take it out and spend it.  I keep asking "What happens when we run out in the middle of the month" and he doesn't have an answer.  He knows my way works!


----------



## LPBeier

I am still waiting around the hospital  because my blood levels are low. Good news though, the kids and mom are together in their own home.  They may be up to see me later. They will definitely be part of our lives now.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Picked up Beagle from the vet, she had her teeth cleaned and is still a little groggy.  She also got a mani-pedi.  She's crashed out in her sunbeam now.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am still waiting around the hospital  because my blood levels are low. Good news though, the kids and mom are together in their own home.  They may be up to see me later. They will definitely be part of our lives now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Bummer. What are you waiting for?


----------



## GotGarlic

We're driving back home from the in-laws'. We'll be spending the night in West Virginia. I was just looking up a place to eat dinner on Yelp. The Dish Café in Daniels sounds good.


----------



## LPBeier

The doctor just came by and has ordered more blood work in 2 hours.  if it is up I go home if it's down I go back into surgery. He thinks it will be okay.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, I used to have a sunbeam I could crash on! Midnight (first kitty) and I would lay on the living room floor every morning after the kids went off to school. Nowadays I have neither a kitty to lay with nor the flexibility to get up off the floor without using too much effort!

I'm catching my breath between laundry and bill issues. I got two collection notices!  One was an *oops* on the part of the doctor's office and I had proof that I should not be showing a balance owing. The collection agency said that bill had been cleared up through an internal credit AND I made "Zack" promise that I will get a letter stating that same thing. The other? *sigh* The service was rendered 5-2013, but the danged hospital didn't send us a bill until 3-2014! By that time our COBRA had ended and our insurance provider had changed. With a long history of insurance payments being made for these lab services in the past I asked the hospital to request a re-submission because I thought the bill sent the insurance company might have been encoded wrong. Did they? Nope, they went ahead and send us a second bill and then passed it on to the collection agency before I could call again to see why they weren't doing their job! "Zack" said he'd made sure to get it re-submitted and we'll go from there. I have no objection to paying for a bill we rightfully owe, but my past experiences with these bills lead me to believe we should be paying no more than half of the $190.  Um, maybe all of that should have been put in the petty vents thread? 

Now it's off to prep a few things for supper. I get happy when I cook and eat!


----------



## creative

Being fairly artistic, colours are important to me.  I didn't realise that when I planted a pink hydrangea plant near a japanese acer (dark red/copper leaves) that it would be a bit of a colour clash.  It has settled in so didn't want to uproot it.  

I thought something blue inbetween these 2 clashing coloured plants would be a good idea.  However, I couldn't get blue flowers to grow inbetween them so I hit on the idea of covering a long wooden post with some bright blue cloth to go inbetween them and be complimentary!  Result!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am still waiting around the hospital  because my blood levels are low. Good news though, the kids and mom are together in their own home.  They may be up to see me later. They will definitely be part of our lives now.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



You don't want to rush home with that problem hanging over your head. Been there, done that. And paid for it the next day. Got rushed back in and instead of the one pint they wanted to give me and I refused, I ended up needing two.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> The doctor just came by and has ordered more blood work in 2 hours.  if it is up I go home if it's down I go back into surgery. He thinks it will be okay.



Is this for hemoglobin/hematocrit? How can it go up without treatment? And how can surgery help? Does the doctor suspect internal bleeding?


----------



## Addie

I decided to get started on my grocery list. It doesn't look like my feuding store is going to be in operation for my regular monthly shopping spree. So the store that would be next in line, their new circular doesn't start until after the first of the month. And the other store has prices so much higher. I was looking at their circular and what they had on sale, had only two products I would even consider buying. Their circular runs from the 31st and ends on August 7th. I am not happy. I will have to learn a whole new store, maybe two, and not save as much as I would at my feuding store. I gave up with the grocery list. 

Today I had to go to my first choice store and went by some of the area that got hit by the tornado. I didn't realize just how close to my building it had done damage. Very unnerving. At first they said it was an EF1. They upgraded it to an EF2.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Is this for hemoglobin/hematocrit? How can it go up without treatment? And how can surgery help? Does the doctor suspect internal bleeding?



Ditto what GG said. Didn't you ask questions? And why more surgery? Wouldn't they be willing to try a blood transfusion instead of surgery? I would think twice and want more information before I would let them do another surgery on me. What did they get wrong that they have to correct with another surgery? Surgery should never be taken lightly. Just because you are up and on your feet, doesn't mean an appendectomy is not a serious surgery. Any invasive procedure in an insult to your body. Even if it saves your life.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Is this for hemoglobin/hematocrit? How can it go up without treatment? And how can surgery help? Does the doctor suspect internal bleeding?



yes it is hemoglobin. It went up from 99 at 9 am to 108 at 4 pm. If it was down again he was going to go in and look for bleeding.  They will give me an iron shot before I leave. The nurse is checking with the doctor to make sure I can leave.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Ditto what GG said. Didn't you ask questions? And why more surgery? Wouldn't they be willing to try a blood transfusion instead of surgery? I would think twice and want more information before I would let them do another surgery on me. What did they get wrong that they have to correct with another surgery? Surgery should never be taken lightly. Just because you are up and on your feet, doesn't mean an appendectomy is not a serious surgery. Any invasive procedure in an insult to your body. Even if it saves your life.



Addie, I am very proactive with my healthcare. it is just hard to write everything here specially on a phone. it is all under control and I will not be getting a transfusion or surgery.  I am going home soon.


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I am very proactive with my healthcare. it is just hard to write everything here specially on a phone. it is all under control and I will not be getting a transfusion or surgery.  I am going home soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Here's hoping it is just a transfusion and not surgery. Take care of yourself. We all care.


----------



## Addie

*An update on Poo*

Poo is now home. He called me to let me know. He is doing four things. Going to the bathroom, making sure he has plenty to drink, taking his meds and giving himself the prescribed injections of antibiotics, and resting. His friends have been taking turns doing his laundry, bringing him food and running any errands he might need done. 

He told me when his boss, the head doctor of the hospital where he works got word that he was down in New Jersey and ready to come home, he pulled out his checkbook, wrote a check and sent three of his co-workers down with enough money to pay for the gas for their car down and back and for Poo car along with any other expenses that may arise such as food. One of the guys drove his car back for him. Poo was in the other car. The two friends in that car took turns driving, while the other one was in the back seat with him to make sure to keep an eye on him. It was that long drive back that created the conditions for the blood clot to form on top of the pneumonia. The next night after he got home, he felt a horrible pain in his back and knew right away that something bad had happened and something was terribly wrong. He got into his car and drove himself to the hospital. It was only 15 minutes away. To call for an ambulance, wait for it and then get him loaded and then the drive to the hospital, it would have been at least 25-30 minutes. 

So he is on a blood thinner, and antibiotics for the pneumonia. He will see his pulmonary doctor and the blood doctor in one week. It will be several weeks before he can even consider going back to work. And he has sent notices to all the little side work he was doing at a lot of the small hospitals in his area. He has always done a lot of voluntary work. That will have to stop. He ran himself into the ground.

The day before Thanksgiving, he was all set for a family dinner. His wife told him that she wanted a separation. He left the house that night. Ended up having Thanksgiving with his friends in Vermont. During this crisis, he called his wife to let her know what happened and to talk to his son who is five. He has been taking him every weekend and sometimes even longer since all this crap fell down on him. He wanted to let him know why Daddy couldn't take him for a while. His wonderful wife, never once asked him how he was doing every time he called to talk to his son. All she wanted to know was "when are you going to send any money?" Nice wife. I had hopes that with counseling, that they might be able to repair their marriage. I hate to see anyone's marriage fail. Her parents are furious with her. She wants to get back together, but on her terms. After this with her attitude, it "ain't goin' to happen!" 

So there it is. I feel much better, except for the miserable news regarding his marriage.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> yes it is hemoglobin. It went up from 99 at 9 am to 108 at 4 pm. If it was down again he was going to go in and look for bleeding.  They will give me an iron shot before I leave. The nurse is checking with the doctor to make sure I can leave.



Do you mean ferritin? Hemoglobin doesn't require iron and I don't think the measurement goes up that high. 

I'm glad to hear you're going home soon  The hospital is no fun, that's for sure.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Do you mean ferritin? Hemoglobin doesn't require iron and I don't think the measurement goes up that high.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you're going home soon  The hospital is no fun, that's for sure.


I am not sure - the surgeon talks so fast.  But all I know is whatever he was looking for went up and I got to go home.  I didn't have a shot, a transfusion or surgery.  I left about 5:30 and got home at 6:30.

The reasoning behind a possible second surgery was that there was extra bleeding during the first and he was worried it was seeping.  But my vitals were fine and I was feeling great.  He was just being extra cautious, which, after some of my other experiences was refreshing.

Well, I think I will cuddle with my fur kids and go to bed.  Night all.  I am glad this experience is all over.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you are home, LP!  Hugs!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes!  Welcome home, LP!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Home.  What a great place to be, right Laurie? So glad you finally got your freedom. And it's nice to see you have a doctor being very cautious. That has to make you feel extra good about going home. Hope you're getting lots of snuggles from Monkey and Violet.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Being fairly artistic, colours are important to me.  I didn't realise that when I planted a pink hydrangea plant near a japanese acer (dark red/copper leaves) that it would be a bit of a colour clash.  It has settled in so didn't want to uproot it.
> 
> I thought something blue inbetween these 2 clashing coloured plants would be a good idea.  However, I couldn't get blue flowers to grow in between them so I hit on the idea of covering a long wooden post with some bright blue cloth to go inbetween them and be complimentary!  Result!


This tells you how to change pink hydrangeas to blue.

How to change the color of hydrangea flowers. - YouTube

Lots of other articles about this on Google.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am not sure - the surgeon talks so fast.  But all I know is whatever he was looking for went up and I got to go home.  I didn't have a shot, a transfusion or surgery.  I left about 5:30 and got home at 6:30.
> 
> The reasoning behind a possible second surgery was that there was extra bleeding during the first and he was worried it was seeping.  But my vitals were fine and I was feeling great.  He was just being extra cautious, which, after some of my other experiences was refreshing.
> 
> Well, I think I will cuddle with my fur kids and go to bed.  Night all.  I am glad this experience is all over.



I'm glad it's over for you, too, Laurie. I hope you had a restful night


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> This tells you how to change pink hydrangeas to blue.
> 
> How to change the color of hydrangea flowers. - YouTube
> 
> Lots of other articles about this on Google.


Yeah, I was thinking that a change of pH of the soil would change the hydrangeas to blue. Thanks for finding the video.


----------



## creative

Thanks Mad Cook....yes I do know about alum sulphate.  The thing is it is only sold in huge bags and my bush is quite small.  You only need 1 tablespoon of it per year (so the colour change is very slow anyway).  Upshot is I am reluctant to buy a big bag of something I only need a small quantity of.

I heard that rusty nails do a similar thing... Have those around the base of the small bush - to no effect.

Anyway, problem now sorted since - as mentioned - now have a lovely bright blue post inbetween the 2 clashing coloured plants.  

Thanks for your post though.


----------



## StormyNight

I've had great success just using plain old used coffee grounds to turn our hydrangeas blue.  After my morning and afternoon pots, I'd just take them out there and place them discreetly under the leaves and in about 3 weeks they did turn brilliant blue.

Which reminds me I should start that again...we have guests coming that are avid gardners and would love to see that.  

As for what I'm doing, I'm home for day 3 with a sick child.  Taking them to the clinic this afternoon (dh's work has their own clinic...hoping we like the Dr. and that ds doesn't have strep!)  Then hopefully I'll do more tomato sauces.

Take care everybody!


----------



## Katie H

Our container vegetable garden experiment this year has succeeded beyond our wildest dreams so...

Today I will occupy myself by preparing lots of eggplant Parmesan (some to eat, some to freeze), a bunch of stuffed green bell peppers (some to eat, some to freeze, a quantity of yellow squash casserole (some to eat, some to freeze), and can about a half gallon of my oven-roasted tomato sauce.  I've decided I'm going to put the tomato sauce up in half-pint jars this time.  I've discovered that since it's just the two of us I don't always need a full pint when I need tomato sauce and I am loathe to letting something that good go to waste.

Should be a pretty busy day.  Thank goodness the weather is unusually mild and dry.  Heating the kitchen up won't be such an uncomfortable experience.

P.S.  Laurie, I'm so happy you're home.  There's no place like home!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

StormyNight said:


> ... As for what I'm doing, I'm home for day 3 with a sick child.  Taking them to the clinic this afternoon (dh's work has their own clinic...hoping we like the Dr. and that ds doesn't have strep!)


Hope your Little is OK, or will be soon. 


Once again I'm stalling and avoiding real work. I still have my plants to repot, and I must finish cleaning the basement and all the nooks and crannies in the house so I can have my garage sale in September. But,  times a wasting, so off I go!


----------



## Mad Cook

Glad to hear Poo's coming along well and is home. 

And Boo to his wife.

Love 
MC x


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cooling down...


----------



## LPBeier

Enjoying a quiet night at home - no hospital, no screaming kids (as much as I love them I am glad they are home) and my furbabies by my side. All that is missing is my TB but he will be home in a few hours.


----------



## Kathleen

Glad you are home, Laurie.

I've been trying to make 14-day pickles and am on day five.  I wish I could find Momma's recipe.  She used alum in her pickles...so I am using a few recipes and am trying to wing it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

On the way to bed...


----------



## LPBeier

Kathleen said:


> Glad you are home, Laurie.
> 
> I've been trying to make 14-day pickles and am on day five.  I wish I could find Momma's recipe.  She used alum in her pickles...so I am using a few recipes and am trying to wing it.



Thanks, Kathleen.  My Mom used to make those pickles and used alum.  I have her recipe cards.  I should look and see if I can find it in there.


----------



## Mad Cook

*The Femme Fatale of Buxton Lane*

I think I have an admirer!

Bloke-next-door-but-one has chatted to me on occasions  when we've met in the lane. This last week I've been stripping the rainforest (the front garden) and he's stopped and engaged me in conversation for a hour at a time every day. Today he's offered to repair the stone wall at the front of the house, lend me his lawn mower, offered me cuttings of his buddleia and ...... take me to Scrabble Club (I assume the last is about the board game and not something one wouldn't like one's mother to find out about)!  But when he passes with his wife I just get a shifty look and a muffled and embarrassed "hello"

Be still my beating heart!

The down side: He's married. He's probably in his 70s. He is not in the least bit desirable and he's shorter than me (I am a shallow person!). 

I just don't know where I get all this mysterious allure from.....


----------



## Katie H

Taking a little break.  We just had a bit of lunch and I've cleaned the kitchen up after making two generous trays of stuffed peppers.  We'll have one for supper tonight and the others have gone into the freezer.

After I finish my little "feet up" time, I'm going to head to the kitchen to dice up 3 pounds of bacon ends and fry them up.  I parcel them out in equal quantities and use them in assorted recipes, not the least of which is one of our favorites, bacon-and-egg bread.  I'll get about 4 nice baggies of crispy bacon bits.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm working on my grocery lists for tomorrow's major shopping.


----------



## GotGarlic

Resting my feet, too  I went downtown to take care of a matter for the civic league and picked up a few items at the Feed & Seed store, including a jar of pickling spices. I'm going to pickle some of these darn cucumbers tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Looks like it's break time for a few of us around here! I'm resting my arms from drying my hair (need to get this mane chopped this fall) before I head out to go to three stores to do the grocery shopping I was able to knock off at one. Danged Family Feud! At least while I'm making the Aldi's run I can also return a pair of jeans to Target and stop at Lowe's. They're all at the same exit of the freeway.

These jeans are the strangest pair I have ever owned. When I bought them they were a nice length - just overly-long enough to allow for a bit of shrinkage. Even though I wash jeans in cold water I swear they shorten up a bit the first few times. Well, this pair *grows!* What was an inch above the ground is now ready to drag on the ground, even when I wear the exact same pair of shoes each time.  Himself suggested I just keep them and roll them. Um Honey? They're bell bottoms! Not gonna work...


----------



## creative

Today I again visited my mother in her nursing home (where she is comfortably settled).  I have 2 other siblings and so she is frequently visited.

I got her some peaches but they weren't the kind she normally likes, i.e. soft and juicy but still having a pronounced bite to them.  I was surprised that she liked them!  Her tastes changed after her 2nd stroke and seemed to have again with her growing dementia.   She is a sweet, lovely woman of 94 who has overcome 2 strokes, a heart attack and - last xmas - pneumonia!


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Looks like it's break time for a few of us around here! I'm resting my arms from drying my hair (need to get this mane chopped this fall) before I head out to go to three stores to do the grocery shopping I was able to knock off at one. Danged Family Feud! At least while I'm making the Aldi's run I can also return a pair of jeans to Target and stop at Lowe's. They're all at the same exit of the freeway.
> 
> These jeans are the strangest pair I have ever owned. When I bought them they were a nice length - just overly-long enough to allow for a bit of shrinkage. Even though I wash jeans in cold water I swear they shorten up a bit the first few times. Well, this pair *grows!* What was an inch above the ground is now ready to drag on the ground, even when I wear the exact same pair of shoes each time.  Himself suggested I just keep them and roll them. Um Honey? They're bell bottoms! Not gonna work...


I only buy jeans with a bit of elastane/lycra in them. Both for comfort and because they don't seem to shrink. They obviously stretch a bit in wear and then go back when washed but don't shrink as such. But "growing" is weird. 

Men don't do "take it back" so don't listen to Himself.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Today I again visited my mother in her nursing home (where she is comfortably settled).  I have 2 other siblings and so she is frequently visited.
> 
> I got her some peaches but they weren't the kind she normally likes, i.e. soft and juicy but still having a pronounced bite to them.  I was surprised that she liked them!  Her tastes changed after her 2nd stroke and seemed to have again with her growing dementia.   She is a sweet, lovely woman of 94 who has overcome 2 strokes, a heart attack and - last xmas - pneumonia!


A very determined woman!


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that a change of pH of the soil would change the hydrangeas to blue. Thanks for finding the video.


Oddly enough, I'd been looking at hydrangeas earlier in the day.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Thanks Mad Cook....yes I do know about alum sulphate.  The thing is it is only sold in huge bags and my bush is quite small.  You only need 1 tablespoon of it per year (so the colour change is very slow anyway).  Upshot is I am reluctant to buy a big bag of something I only need a small quantity of.
> 
> I heard that rusty nails do a similar thing... Have those around the base of the small bush - to no effect.
> 
> Anyway, problem now sorted since - as mentioned - now have a lovely bright blue post inbetween the 2 clashing coloured plants.
> 
> Thanks for your post though.


Ok. But for anyone else who's interested it's available on Amazon UK (and probably on US Amazon) in 500g packs at a reasonable price.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Glad to hear Poo's coming along well and is home.
> 
> And Boo to his wife.
> 
> Love
> MC x



I have given him a couple of days to rest. I will call him tomorrow. He better not be thinking of going back to work yet. Or he might find me on his door step.


----------



## Zhizara

I cleaned out the fridge and freezer to make plenty of room for tomorrow's grocery goodies.  

The counters are clear so I have room for all the bags I have to unpack, so I'm joining the resting crew.

The only thing I have left is to fine tune the grocery lists.  I'll go through a list of favorite dishes looking for inspiration, add a few items to the lists, and I'm ready for shopping.


----------



## Dawgluver

I spent all day troubleshooting my internet.  Now my tablet and phone are finally back working just as they always have.  Verizon was of no help.  I figure a local tower or something must have gone down


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> I only buy jeans with a bit of elastane/lycra in them. Both for comfort and because they don't seem to shrink. They obviously stretch a bit in wear and then go back when washed but don't shrink as such. But "growing" is weird.
> 
> Men don't do "take it back" so don't listen to Himself.


These jeans did have lycra in them! I dunno what the problem was, but Target took them back with nary an issue.

BTW, when I have to return things to the store I tell Himself we have to go "un-shopping".  That way he knows I'm not spending money but getting it back!


----------



## LPBeier

I had a nap after lunch today, then a nice visit from the kids and their Mom.  They were a little hyper seeing me at home, but were good to not be rough around my "owie".  They stayed for just enough time to watch the movie Epic which was very good. 

Then I had some soup for dinner and my best friend came and took me to Tim Horton's for an Ice Capp and a little air.  Again, not too long a visit.

When I got home, two friends called and talked to me on the phone and then it was time for TB to come home.

I am hoping I get as good a night's sleep tonight as I did last night.


----------



## Zhizara

Waiting for 7:30 a.m. so I can start my monthly marathon shopping.  

I'm using the time to review recipes looking for more ideas, but I'm running out of room on my shopping list!


----------



## LPBeier

Just got my latest order of wool so I will be spending part of the morning putting it into my inventory with prices and yardage, etc.  It helps me when I go to use the yarn for products to sell.  I found this wonderful notebook that records all the information including my patterns and finished product pictures.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's starting to rain, so I'm going to make Steve Kroll's refrigerator pickles. I might also make candied ginger. And I'll make couscous salad with grilled veggies and vinaigrette dressing for dinner.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm back from shopping.  All the groceries are put away, although there are some things that will need prep - separating, packaging, freezing some.

Most of the prep work can be put off until tomorrow after my back has had a chance to rest.

I got a huge (9.9 #) pork sirloin.  It's cut into two pieces, one fairly large, the other huge.

The bigger piece is now braising in beer at 275°.

I got quite a few items that were lower sodium, but wish some of the chips companies would come out with less sodium products.  I miss my snacks.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished chopping up 3 pounds of bacon ends and dividing it into 4 equal portions, which are going to be fried up into homemade bacon bits for assorted recipes.  I've already fried up two quantities and the house smells heavenly.  Can't imagine why I'm craving breakfast!


----------



## Mad Cook

Drying out (not in _that _way!). 

Got soaked tonight when I went to bring in Horse from the field. I've arrived home dripping from everywhere and reeking of wet horse! Sitting in my dressing gown and waiting for the water to heat up for a shower!


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Drying out (not in _that _way!).
> 
> Got soaked tonight when I went to bring in Horse from the field. I've arrived home dripping from everywhere and reeking of wet horse! Sitting in my dressing gown and waiting for the water to heat up for a shower!



You don't have a water heater? How long does it take for the water to heat up?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got done prepping strawberries with honey and basil chiffonade for stirring into my morning yogurt.  Never had strawberries this way, they taste wonderful!  I hope they make it till morning and I only use 1/3 of them.  It's supposed to last me three days.


----------



## Cheryl J

Spent a good part of the day re-potting houseplants, now I'm cooling off inside. I love my houseplants, but they can be so needy.  Also went to a couple of yard sales earlier and found some fun stuff that needs to be put away - mostly Halloween and Christmas décor. Like I need more....

I'm hungry, so thinking about what sounds good to nibble on for dinner.


----------



## Addie

I talked to Poo today. He started his PT for his lungs. He won't even consider going back to work until he can breath for at least thirty minutes without getting out of breath. He figures that is the length of time he takes with each patient. He can sit down between patients. I am not happy with his thinking, but there is not much I can do about it. So I am just praying and hoping his boss stops him before he tries to go back to work.


----------



## LPBeier

I had a 3 hour nap this afternoon, then had to get to work putting away my organic produce order.  I started with this about a month ago - I order online and get it every Friday afternoon.  It is great quality and good prices.  We mainly get our produce and dairy products, though I also get some gluten free items as well.

Tonight I am catching up on American Ninja Warrior (yes, I freely admit to it!) and cuddling with the fur kids.  Today has been my most restful since my surgery.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm trying to talk myself into going to bed.  I'm still fairly sore from the shopping spree and am tired too, but I took a long nap and now i am just hanging out.

I think I'll just read awhile and hopefully get sleepy enough to go to bed.

Later, folks,


----------



## Dawgluver

Goin' to a hog roast, baby, next evening (sung to the tune of "Lookin' for Some Hot Love.")

I toasted some sesame seeds and made up the Dragon Lady noodles that I plan to take to the potluck/pig roast tomorrow.  Allowed DH a taste, and he grunted, "More.  Want more."


----------



## Cheryl J

Uh oh...better hide them in the back of the fridge, dawg.   

I just paid utility bills online for last month.  $125 total for gas, electric, and water. I'm loving that.   Searching for a movie to watch and having a bowl of Tin Roof Sundae ice cream.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I am not happy with his thinking, but there is not much I can do about it. So I am just praying and hoping his boss stops him before he tries to go back to work.


It's good that Poo is that dedicated to his job. But YOU know he needs to recover fully before he should go back. Hopefully he needs a doctor's clearance before he's allowed to return to work. Now all you have to hope for is that the doctor has more common sense!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> ..I got quite a few items that were lower sodium, but wish some of the chips companies would come out with less sodium products.  I miss my snacks.



Have you tried making homemade potato chips in the microwave? Himself got the bright idea to try it one day - probably saw it on Alton Brown's "Good Eats" on Hulu. Anyway, I found a recipe here: Microwave Potato Chips Recipe | Eating Well We did ours on a paper plate. (be warned - I did see a comment by someone who used her regular, retired Pfaltzgraf plate that ended up getting crazed) You could probably season it with a low- or no-salt seasoning. We tried it and they turned out pretty much OK!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just winding down before bed after another Free Fun Friday outing. This time we were in Concord, visiting the Concord Museum. Historical museums are more of a review for us. We've walked battlefields and towns, visiting homes and merchants all over, for all the decades we've been married. Still, each one has at least one unique twist that makes it worthwhile. Today we got to see one of the two original lanterns that Paul Revere hung in the steeple of the Old North Church. 

Afterwards, we wandered through a couple of shops on Main Street, then headed about 10 miles away to Penzeys. Quick and cheap trip today since all I had to buy were the two items I forgot were on my list when we made an impromptu stop in July on the way back from OH.

Don't know where to, but we might disappear tomorrow too. Our next door neighbor is having a party for their son, who is in the Army and is leaving for Korea on Tuesday. Thank goodness it wasn't the Middle East!


----------



## DeandraAyu

I thought there's only 3 colors of pepper, red, green and yellow. ( i also didnt know that green pepper were the "before" stage of red pepper- hahahaha) There's orange and purple? Cool. I dont know if it's just me or Indonesia do only have three colors of peppers. 

I'm currently sitting in a coffeeshop trying to stay awake waiting for my mom coloring her hair. Just did groceries for next week lunch and bought lego for a quiet satnite!  


Let's talk food!


----------



## DeandraAyu

Wait- i'm sorry.. I thought the previous posts were talking about peppers? I typed and clicked reply and the post about peppers changed into other posts. My apologies.. This app still confuse me :s 


Let's talk food!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> I'm back from shopping.  All the groceries are put away, although there are some things that will need prep - separating, packaging, freezing some.
> 
> Most of the prep work can be put off until tomorrow after my back has had a chance to rest.
> 
> I got a huge (9.9 #) pork sirloin.  It's cut into two pieces, one fairly large, the other huge.
> 
> The bigger piece is now braising in beer at 275°.
> 
> I got quite a few items that were lower sodium, but wish some of the chips companies would come out with less sodium products.  I miss my snacks.



Zhizara,

Look for these, they have them in our local Walmart and some of the chain grocery stores.






Regular Chips


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's good that Poo is that dedicated to his job. But YOU know he needs to recover fully before he should go back. Hopefully he needs a doctor's clearance before he's allowed to return to work. Now all you have to hope for is that the doctor has more common sense!



I think if he shows any sign of weakness, the whole medical community will come down on him and make him go home. They are very fond of Poo and don't want to see anything happen to him. It's like he has a very large family in the hospital.


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> Zhizara,
> 
> Look for these, they have them in our local Walmart and some of the chain grocery stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Chips



Thanks, Aunt Bea! Now I know what to look for.  I hope my WalMart has them.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Today's The Day*

Our adopted son is getting married in just a few hours
Were all excited for him and his new bride.She's a sweetheart.
I barely slept all night.

We did both for the wedding gift ideas.I one upped it again.Didn't mean to make the bride to be tear up.She loved it because it was a personal gift from me that will be handed down to their kids someday.

The coolest thing is I'm finally going to get pics of my sons in suits.They don't like putting one on.

I've lost the invitation,hopefully security will let me in.Or boy, is the groom going to get a txt from MOM!

Gotta get ready.Practice walking in heels before I go public.
Will post pics when I get back.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Our adopted son is getting married in just a few hours
> Were all excited for him and his new bride.She's a sweetheart.
> I barely slept all night.
> 
> We did both for the wedding gift ideas.I one upped it again.Didn't mean to make the bride to be tear up.She loved it because it was a personal gift from me that will be handed down to their kids someday.
> 
> The coolest thing is I'm finally going to get pics of my sons in suits.They don't like putting one on.
> 
> I've lost the invitation,hopefully security will let me in.Or boy, is the groom going to get a txt from MOM!
> 
> Gotta get ready.Practice walking in heels before I go public.
> Will post pics when I get back.



Congrats, Munky! Enjoy!


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> Our adopted son is getting married in just a few hours
> Were all excited for him and his new bride.She's a sweetheart.
> I barely slept all night.
> 
> *We did both for the wedding gift ideas.I one upped it again.Didn't mean to make the bride to be tear up.She loved it because it was a personal gift from me that will be handed down to their kids someday.
> *
> The coolest thing is I'm finally going to get pics of my sons in suits.They don't like putting one on.
> 
> I've lost the invitation,hopefully security will let me in.Or boy, is the groom going to get a txt from MOM!
> 
> Gotta get ready.Practice walking in heels before I go public.
> Will post pics when I get back.



Hey Munky....you did both what? I missed something somewhere. I remember talking about a wedding gift but I missed the bottom line.
Drat..she's probably gone by now.....can anyone direct me?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Hey Munky....you did both what? I missed something somewhere. I remember talking about a wedding gift but I missed the bottom line.
> Drat..she's probably gone by now.....can anyone direct me?



Here's the thread, but she didn't post what she decided to do about a gift: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/wedding-gift-ideas-90193.html


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Our adopted son is getting married in just a few hours
> Were all excited for him and his new bride.She's a sweetheart.
> I barely slept all night.
> 
> We did both for the wedding gift ideas.I one upped it again.Didn't mean to make the bride to be tear up.She loved it because it was a personal gift from me that will be handed down to their kids someday.
> 
> The coolest thing is I'm finally going to get pics of my sons in suits.They don't like putting one on.
> 
> I've lost the invitation,hopefully security will let me in.Or boy, is the groom going to get a txt from MOM!
> 
> Gotta get ready.*Practice walking in heels before I go public*.
> Will post pics when I get back.



Oh how well I know that. I wear heels maybe every two years and for only the shortest time possibe. It is so difficult with my bad leg. No heel higher than 1.5 inches. I am now the pround owner of two pairs of heels. One silver that I wore to Poo's wedding seven years ago, and a lovely black pair that I wore to my birthday party. I amy never get to wear either pair again. Not if I am lucky.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate took me shopping and we just got back. I went to the Dollar Tree store first and he went into the Verizon store to see if his phone could be fixed. It was fried, but the girl there had a trade in that she just got and sold it to him for $60. It is a Razor with a much bigger screen. He is getting old man eyes and can see it again. I got some little things in the Dollar store like a pad of paper to have at the computer desk. I always have to grab a piece of paper off the printer. 

I also got some hand soap and other little goodies. Spent the grand sum of $8.00. The we went over to Stop and Shop. The one thing I really needed was half and half. Oh dear God, please save me from Saturday when DiMoulas is not working and they are all going to either S&S or Shaw's. The Pirate got knocked right off his feet and took down a display with him in doing so. So  the little old lady felt the resistance when her cart was up against him, but she pulled back and then rammed him. He didn't have a chance to get out of the way in time. We got the half and half and got out of there as fast as we could. Imagaine the customers of two stores with food stamp shoppers along with their regular customers on a Saturday. I will wait until Monday morning to do my monthly shopping. It was worsed than shopping the day before the July 4th holiday. Time to rest!


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Our adopted son is getting married in just a few hours
> Were all excited for him and his new bride.She's a sweetheart.
> I barely slept all night.
> 
> We did both for the wedding gift ideas.I one upped it again.Didn't mean to make the bride to be tear up.She loved it because it was a personal gift from me that will be handed down to their kids someday.
> 
> The coolest thing is I'm finally going to get pics of my sons in suits.They don't like putting one on.
> 
> I've lost the invitation,hopefully security will let me in.Or boy, is the groom going to get a txt from MOM!
> 
> Gotta get ready.Practice walking in heels before I go public.
> Will post pics when I get back.


 
Aww, congratulations Munky, and best wishes to the happy couple!  Looking forward to hearing about the wedding gifts you chose, and seeing pics.   I hear ya on the heels - the last time I wore heels was at my oldest daughter's wedding 7 years ago.  LOL


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Here's the thread, but she didn't post what she decided to do about a gift: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/wedding-gift-ideas-90193.html



Thanks GG....I hope we get an answer on that thread.


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats Munky. I'll bet you have a great day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> The Pirate took me shopping and we just got back. I went to the Dollar Tree store first and he went into the Verizon store to see if his phone could be fixed. It was fried, but the girl there had a trade in that she just got and sold it to him for $60. It is a Razor with a much bigger screen. He is getting old man eyes and can see it again. I got some little things in the Dollar store like a pad of paper to have at the computer desk. I always have to grab a piece of paper off the printer.
> 
> I also got some hand soap and other little goodies. Spent the grand sum of $8.00. The we went over to Stop and Shop. The one thing I really needed was half and half. Oh dear God, please save me from Saturday when DiMoulas is not working and they are all going to either S&S or Shaw's. The Pirate got knocked right off his feet and took down a display with him in doing so. So  the little old lady felt the resistance when her cart was up against him, but she pulled back and then rammed him. He didn't have a chance to get out of the way in time. We got the half and half and got out of there as fast as we could. Imagaine the customers of two stores with food stamp shoppers along with their regular customers on a Saturday. I will wait until Monday morning to do my monthly shopping. It was worsed than shopping the day before the July 4th holiday. Time to rest!



We need to get the Pirate an eye patch and cutlass, maybe even a parrot, so people will notice him.


----------



## Chef Munky

*The Honeymooners*

Alice, I'm home...Now where's my dinner?
We had a great time.Just got home a little while ago.My feet are killing me.
I managed not to trip on anything.

We left just as the second band was starting.Strobing lights just aren't my thing.Reminds me of my youth. "IT'S THE COPS!!!...RUNNNN STUPID! " Just kidding.

I'll hear later how the third band worked out.My oldest is one of the grooms he has to stay until everyone goes home.By the looks of it and the free bar, it won't be anytime soon.

Where do you guys want the pics?I see we have 2 threads.
My youngest is busy getting them ready.He was also one of the photographers at the wedding.I get first pic..Cuz' it happened.

Munky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Our adopted son is getting married in just a few hours...Gotta get ready.Practice walking in heels before I go public.
> Will post pics when I get back.


So wearing the Big Girl shoes today, huh? My deepest sympathies.


No sympathies on your wonderful son tying the knot though! I have nothing but congratulations and wishes for a wonderful life for him and his sweet bride. May they have many happy years together.

Looking forward to those pictures!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been listening to the baseball game in our sunroom, one eye trained out the window at our neighbors' yard. They have their send-off party for their Army son who ships out to Korea on Tuesday. They've had a ten-foot conflagration going in their fire pit...which is basically a circle of rocks separating the pit from the mulch, all firmly arranged just on the edge of the woods.  Not the sharpest knives in the drawer, those neighbors. 

Now that the fire seems to be down, and a good number of people have drifted home, I think it's safe for me to get off fire watch and head to the basement to sort and pitch more stuff.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I are watching Cat Ballou (1965) on TV.  This has always been one of my favorites.  Lee Marvin is a hoot.


----------



## LPBeier

We just watched Epic and I am going to cut up a watermelon for a snack. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> SO and I are watching Cat Ballou (1965) on TV.  This has always been one of my favorites.  Lee Marvin is a hoot.



Andy it's one of my favorites as well.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Had a yucky day at work, so I'm here catching up, reading, and copying some more recipes. You people are so wonderful! There's so MUCH here to read, to look at, to explore...this is one amazing cooking forum.

I feel a little out of place as my cooking over the years has been really simple, but I'm learning a ton of things and you all are so helpful. I go on vacation soon, a staycation with maybe an overnight in Gatlinburg, TN, or if hubby feels like it, an overnight camping trip with our dog not far from home.

I've compiled a whole folder of your recipes, and I really appreciate them! I'm going to try some of these on my vacation, and I'll certainly tell you how it went and whose recipe it was. If it's a mess, it's my fault LOL!

I'm also knitting a scarf for my daughter, crocheting a blanket for a friend's new grandchild, and wondering where the heck these terrorist kittens get their energy and why do they insist on making us bleed.

They are terrifying. I'm very tall, and I like to wear long skirts and sundresses in the summer. Bad mistake. I have scratches in the weirdest places from those little monsters climbing me.

Help.


----------



## Kathleen

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Kathleen.  My Mom used to make those pickles and used alum.  I have her recipe cards.  I should look and see if I can find it in there.



I'd love to see it if you find it!  Aunt Bea gave me one that I'm following for this go-around.



Andy M. said:


> SO and I are watching Cat Ballou (1965) on TV.  This has always been one of my favorites.  Lee Marvin is a hoot.



"They are trying to drive him off his land!  They put manure in his well.  They made him talk to lawyers!"

Today, I'm hoping to get lighting installed beneath the kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Andy M.

Kathleen said:


> ..."They are trying to drive him off his land!  They put manure in his well.  *They made him talk to lawyers!"...*




The ultimate horror!  We commented on that line as well.  

Kind of hokey looking back almost 50 years but I really enjoy Lee Marvin's (Oscar-winning) performance.


----------



## Kathleen

Andy M. said:


> The ultimate horror!  We commented on that line as well.
> 
> Kind of hokey looking back almost 50 years but I really enjoy Lee Marvin's (Oscar-winning) performance.



That movie is pure fun.  I love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love Cat Ballou, so much fun!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love Cat Ballou, so much fun!




Our cable company offers the COZI network.  It's full time old tv shows and movies from the early days.  All your favorites from the 50s and 60s.

I'm not in for a steady diet of the stuff, but it's a kick once in a while.


----------



## Zhizara

I've spent the morning doing the prep work for:

Pulled all the meat from the bone of the larger pork roast
Broccoli in cheese sauce
Started the broccoli stems in the cooking water for broccoli soup
Chopped and froze the scallions
Choopped and cooked the yellow squash
Cooked the Baby Bellas, cooling for the freezer (already sliced)

 I'm taking a break before washing pots and pans, etc.

Then onto the brown rice, turkey neck meat in gravy for lunch and freeze the rest.

I still have to separate the pork meat into individual packets to freeze.

If I have any energy left, I'll make enchiladas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Our cable company offers the COZI network.  It's full time old tv shows and movies from the early days.  All your favorites from the 50s and 60s.
> 
> I'm not in for a steady diet of the stuff, but it's a kick once in a while.



I'm a movie hoarder, I have most of those loved ones on DVD.


----------



## Chef Munky

When I get the kids official ok to post pics of the wedding.You guys will just have to suffer with what I can.

Everybody's sleeping in today but me.I've got work to do still.My backs killing me.

My 2 handsome dates for the day.My sons.Hubby had to work.
Oldest on my left,youngest to the right.The brides uncle who was waiting with us in the parking lot took it.Figures a gust of wind would show up just then.







Doesn't my oldest look like Jackie Gleason from the Honeymooners?
He's the one I was always called into the principals office for his antics for the official school pics.He's always been funny.

Heyyyy!


----------



## Katie H

You all look so happy!  What a wonderful picture and who cares about the breeze anyway?!  Omigosh, is your son 9 feet tall?  He appears to be quite tall, but it's a picture so I have no way to judge how tall you are or the height of your other son.

At any rate, looks as though it was a great day.  Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## Katie H

I'm so excited and happy.  I just brought in another 6 pounds of Roma tomatoes from our two generous tomato plants.  Yeah!  The oven's cranked up and I'm about to make more oven-roasted tomato sauce to can.  This is turning out to be a very good year for our veggies.

This morning Glenn checked the garden in the back yard and reported that the Italian green beans are covered in white blooms.  I know what that means and I can't wait.  Sure have missed those yummy green beaners!!


----------



## GotGarlic

I just came in from potting up some clearance plants for the patio, picking five new cucumbers, and cleaning up the iris/onion bed. I picked about 10 more onions, too. Now I'm resting for a bit, then maybe going over to a weekly craft sale where a friend of mine sells fabric decorations.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice pics, Munky, handsome family!

Picked more cherry toms and green beans.  My counter top is full of produce and newly canned goodies.  I also have a surplus of store-bought red grapes and cherries, so last chance to eat them, otherwise they're going into the freezer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Very nice pic Munky! Looking forward to the official pictures when the groom gives you permission.





Andy M. said:


> Our cable company offers the COZI network.  It's full time old tv shows and movies from the early days.  All your favorites from the 50s and 60s.I'm not in for a steady diet of the stuff, but it's a kick once in a while.


COZI is available on antenna too. Between that, MeTV, THIS-TV, Bounce, MOVIES!, theworks, and My RITV, Himself has more old movies and TV shows to pick from than there are hours in the day. The living room TV has all those channels set. The TV in the kitchen (and the converter box that summers in the basement but moves to the 2nd floor den during the cold months) are set to just the main digital stations. The only exceptions are the ".2" PBS stations, plus both 69.1 and 69.3 for ION in our area. I never watch those stations so I figure why have them in my way when I scan through. 


I'm listening to the game and hoping my grumble guts settle soon. No church for me because I don't want to stray too far from home, but I do need to make a run to the corner grocery store (3/4 mile from our house) and pick up a couple items from their weekend sale selection. And I do not trust Himself to bring home the right stuff.


----------



## CWS4322

Doing a little happy dance...TL and I scored a side of grass-fed beef for a decent (not cheap--but not terrible) price!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Doing a little happy dance...TL and I scored a side of grass-fed beef for a decent (not cheap--but not terrible) price!


Teehee. I was just going to write that we are emailing each other about the details on this side of grass fed beef.


----------



## CarolPa

I love the Utz Unsalted Potato Chips.  I also buy unsalted pretzels.  I don't have to worry about anyone else fighting me for them.  LOL  I am not big on salty foods.

I found out that I planted the wrong kind of hydrangeas.  They both were gifts I received, and those plants are not suited to replanting in the yard.  They grow big and bushy but don't get any flowers on them.  For that, you are supposed to buy them at a nursery.  Is there anything I can do to get them to bloom?  I don't care if they blood pink or blue...just want flowers on the darn thing!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I love the Utz Unsalted Potato Chips.  I also buy unsalted pretzels.  I don't have to worry about anyone else fighting me for them.  LOL  I am not big on salty foods.
> 
> I found out that I planted the wrong kind of hydrangeas.  They both were gifts I received, and those plants are not suited to replanting in the yard.  They grow big and bushy but don't get any flowers on them.  For that, you are supposed to buy them at a nursery.  Is there anything I can do to get them to bloom?  I don't care if they blood pink or blue...just want flowers on the darn thing!



What kind are they?


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here after watching the news and wondering if our friends in California got some of that rain. Or are they in the area where there are floods and mud slides. It seems like Calif. just can't seem to get it right. Drought or floods and mud slides. 

I still haven't gone shopping. I have no idea what Spike is planning. If I don't hear from him by tomorrow I will get my EBT card from him and have The Pirate take me. I have never been in this Stop and Shop and have no idea how it is laid out. So it is going to be a looong shopping trip. At DeMoulas, I know which aisles I can skip. I hate having to learn a new store. I will stop at the Service Desk first and ask if they have a map of the store. Most stores do. I have nothing important to do today, so I am going to work on my needlework. The house is clean from top to bottom. I have had an arguement with The Pirate about picking up after himself. I am not his maid. If he feels he can't do that little thing, then he can no longer come here. I am in a real pissy ass mood today. I hope everyone just stays away from me until I get back to myself.


----------



## CarolPa

GotGarlic said:


> What kind are they?




Your guess is as good as mine!!  I just know they are potted hydrangeas I received as a gift.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I hate learning a new store, too.  We finally got a grocery store back in our local strip mall.  Their prices are higher than I am accustomed to.  Also, last night I bought a quart of milk.  The sign said $1.25 but it rang up $1.33.  I hate that.  It's only a few cents, but each time they sell that item they are screwing someone.  It's a brand new store, they shouldn't have that problem.  Also, the same saurkraut I buy elsewhere for $2 is $2.99 there.  I think this is going to be a place to shop when I'm in a hurry for one or 2 things.  They do have a $1 section that keeps me from having to make a special trip to Dollar Tree for some things.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I hate learning a new store, too.  We finally got a grocery store back in our local strip mall.  Their prices are higher than I am accustomed to.  Also, last night I bought a quart of milk.  The sign said $1.25 but it rang up $1.33.  I hate that.  It's only a few cents, but each time they sell that item they are screwing someone.  It's a brand new store, they shouldn't have that problem.  Also, the same saurkraut I buy elsewhere for $2 is $2.99 there.  I think this is going to be a place to shop when I'm in a hurry for one or 2 things.  They do have a $1 section that keeps me from having to make a special trip to Dollar Tree for some things.



Carol,I don't know if you are aware, but in this state, if the sign say $1.25, then they HAVE to sell it at that price. They can lose their milk license for that. Next time let them know you will report them. They have the choice of taking the sign down or allowing you to pay the advertised price. And of course you know there is no tax on food items in this state. So they can't use that excuse. They also have to separate the taxable items from the non taxable ones.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Your guess is as good as mine!!  I just know they are potted hydrangeas I received as a gift.



If there is a nursery near you, you could ask them the solution to your problem.


----------



## Katie H

Morning shower's done.  Breakfast finished and cleaned up after.  Bella and I have done our ritual morning watering and I harvested what needed it.  Mail is ready for the mailbox and we'll leave soon for a doctor's appointment.

I'm hoping I'll be able to leave my Darth Vader cast/splint behind after this visit.  I'm pretty sure it's done its job and it's time for a little more "normal" activity with my new hand.  We'll see.

I have seen some real positive progress/results and soooo want to get back to doing my regular activities, with caution for a while, of course.

It's hot and humid here today.  More like August in Kentucky.

I feel sorry for all the area students who are beginning their new school year today.  At least their schools are air-conditioned.  They weren't when I was a child.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I meant to post this yesterday. This is what we did on Saturday. Mrs K and I, along with her brother and sister and their spouses all went to the Paul McCartney concert in Minneapolis at Target Field.

By far, it was the best concert I've ever seen in my life - and I've seen quite a few. For a 72-year old man, Sir Paul has the energy of a 30-something. He came out on stage and performed for nearly three hours straight. Almost 40 songs altogether, including many songs from the Beatles catalog. It was so nice to see him embrace his Beatles heritage. I remember a time when he steadfastly refused to play more than a handful of those songs, saying it was all water under the bridge and people should move on.

What a fun evening and one I'll remember for the rest of my life! I only hope I have half the energy he does when I'm 72.


----------



## Kayelle

Steve Kroll said:


> I meant to post this yesterday. This is what we did on Saturday. Mrs K and I, along with her brother and sister and their spouses all went to the Paul McCartney concert in Minneapolis at Target Field.
> 
> By far, it was the best concert I've ever seen in my life - and I've seen quite a few. For a 72-year old man, Sir Paul has the energy of a 30-something. He came out on stage and performed for nearly three hours straight. Almost 40 songs altogether, including many songs from the Beatles catalog. It was so nice to see him embrace his Beatles heritage. I remember a time when he steadfastly refused to play more than a handful of those songs, saying it was all water under the bridge and people should move on.
> 
> What a fun evening and one I'll remember for the rest of my life! I only hope I have half the energy he does when I'm 72.



What a great night Steve!! I'm shocked the place wasn't packed with people...
I'm slightly younger than Paul, and I doubt I could stand for three hours, let alone perform!


----------



## Dawgluver

I have friends who saw Sir Paul in Fargo, they were blown away too!


----------



## Kayelle

CarolPa said:


> I found out that I planted the wrong kind of hydrangeas.  They both were gifts I received, and those plants are not suited to replanting in the yard.  They grow big and bushy but don't get any flowers on them.  For that, you are supposed to buy them at a nursery.  Is there anything I can do to get them to bloom?  I don't care if they blood pink or blue...just want flowers on the darn thing!



That's weird Carol. My hydrangeas are loaded with huge pink blossoms and they were potted gifts also. They are about 3 years old and waist high. Could you have them in the wrong spot? Mine get morning sun only as I'm told they can't tolerate all day heat.


----------



## taxlady

Very cool Steve.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Your guess is as good as mine!!  I just know they are potted hydrangeas I received as a gift.



You said they're the wrong kind and not suited to replanting. Why do you think that? How long have you had them? Can you post a picture? 

Hydrangeas are understory plants, meaning they grow naturally under trees, so they do best in part to full shade. Some bloom on the current year's growth and some on last year's growth, so it's important to know when to prune them; if yours blooms on this year's growth but you pruned it this year, you cut off the buds so it won't bloom. I'm not saying that's the problem with your hydrangeas - it's just one reason why they might not bloom.


----------



## Steve Kroll

Kayelle said:


> What a great night Steve!! I'm shocked the place wasn't packed with people...
> I'm slightly younger than Paul, and I doubt I could stand for three hours, let alone perform!


Kayelle, we got there very early. That photo was taken 2 hours before it began. But it was a sold out show. In fact, it sold out in 20 minutes so we felt lucky to get tickets.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

McCartney will be here in Missoula tomorrow night.  We won't need tickets (good thing) we'll be able to hear the concert all over town.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> McCartney will be here in Missoula tomorrow night.  We won't need tickets (good thing) we'll be able to hear the concert all over town.



I know what you mean. There were lots of people camped outside the stadium Saturday who said they could hear every note.


----------



## creative

Steve Kroll said:


> I know what you mean. There were lots of people camped outside the stadium Saturday who said they could hear every note.


Guess the people inside the stadium would need binoculars to really see him too?


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> Guess the people inside the stadium would need binoculars to really see him too?



I don't know if they do this in England, but in the U.S., there are huge screens in stadiums and other outdoor music venues that allow you to see the performer really well. Not as good as a small, intimate theater, but still nice 

Steve, I'm jealous! I've always loved all of the Beatles, but especially Paul


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished my assignment for my magazine writing-class. Now I'm going to watch the news for a bit and figure out what the sides will be for dinner. DH wants to grill the bratwurst he bought the other day. Maybe German potato salad and pickled cucumbers. He's out bike riding right now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Steve Kroll said:


> I know what you mean. There were lots of people camped outside the stadium Saturday who said they could hear every note.



We'll get all the bands from the fair that starts tomorrow, too.  There are several nice, shady parks that we can pick to hang out in for the concert.  Front porch for the fair shows.


----------



## bakechef

Just put another hard drive in my laptop.  A year or so ago I put a new one in and a new OS, the first one died in a day, the replacement lasted a bit over a year, it still works, but was having lots of errors.

So now I have an SSD in the laptop, so we'll see how that goes.  Sure does make this aging laptop feel fresh again!


----------



## Mad Cook

*Lights Out.*

4th August - The centenary of the first day of the Great War as the First World War was called here after the fact and often still is. I don't suppose it has impacted much in the US as you weren't involved until 1917 but it's been a big thing on this side of the Atlantic. 

BBC News - 'Lights Out' ends day of WW1 centenary commemorations

Both my grandfather's came through it but my mother's cousin was lost at sea in 1915 so I lit a candle. Will light another for him on January 2nd next year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have photos of my Grandfather and his brothers from the First World War.


----------



## Cheryl J

Steve Kroll said:


> I meant to post this yesterday. This is what we did on Saturday. Mrs K and I, along with her brother and sister and their spouses all went to the Paul McCartney concert in Minneapolis at Target Field.
> 
> By far, it was the best concert I've ever seen in my life - and I've seen quite a few. For a 72-year old man, Sir Paul has the energy of a 30-something. He came out on stage and performed for nearly three hours straight. Almost 40 songs altogether, including many songs from the Beatles catalog. It was so nice to see him embrace his Beatles heritage. I remember a time when he steadfastly refused to play more than a handful of those songs, saying it was all water under the bridge and people should move on.
> 
> What a fun evening and one I'll remember for the rest of my life! I only hope I have half the energy he does when I'm 72.


 
OH MY GOSH, how awesome, Steve!!  I would so love to see Sir Paul in concert. Glad to hear he played so many of the fan faves. WOW...

Princess, I hope you can hear him there in Missoula and that's it's a memorable time. How fun to hear him without even leaving your home.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> 4th August - The centenary of the first day of the Great War as the First World War was called here after the fact and often still is. I don't suppose it has impacted much in the US as you weren't involved until 1917 but it's been a big thing on this side of the Atlantic.
> 
> BBC News - 'Lights Out' ends day of WW1 centenary commemorations
> 
> Both my grandfather's came through it but my mother's cousin was lost at sea in 1915 so I lit a candle. Will light another for him on January 2nd next year.



My uncle was the first soldier from East Boston to be killed in 1917. My father had a letter that he sent him when he was just ten years old from the front complaining about wet cigarettes. He was already dead by the time my father got it. 

My aunt was given the choice of which square in Eastie that she wanted named in his honor. She chose the one up on White and Monmouth Street. It was closest to home and where he hung out as a kid with all his friends. A number of years ago a car crashed into the sign and knocked it down. It had been down a couple of years and I called the VFW. They had a new and much better sign put up in its place. On Armistice Day (yes I still call it that) they had a Dedication Ceremony in the pouring rain and played Taps. My sister and I both knew all the words and sang them in harmony. When we were done, one of the veterans with tears on his face, asked us if we would be able to be available for funeral services and other military dedications. So instead, we recorded the whole song in harmony and as far as I know they are still using it. 

Day is done, gone the sun
From the lakes, from the hills, from the sky
All is well, safely rest
God is nigh.

Fading light dims the sight
And a star gems the sky, gleaming bright
From afar, drawing near
Falls the night.

Thanks and praise for our days
Neath the sun, neath the stars, neath the sky
As we go, this we know
God is nigh.

Taps - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is a beatiful song and even more so when sung in harmony.


----------



## GotGarlic

My great-great grandfather bought a farm in Michigan for my great-grandfather to run and live on, so he wouldn't be called to serve in World War I. Farmers were exempt from service because they were needed to feed the troops and the citizens and my great-great-grandfather didn't want his son fighting his cousins in Germany. He had just immigrated to the United States in the 1880s.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> My great-great grandfather bought a farm in Michigan for my great-grandfather to run and live on, so he wouldn't be called to serve in World War I. Farmers were exempt from service because they were needed to feed the troops and the citizens and my great-great-grandfather didn't want his son fighting his cousins in Germany. He had just immigrated to the United States in the 1880s.



I just hope your great-grandfather liked being a farmer. It is a hard life. And at that time they didn't have the machinery that is available today. My father was exempt for WWII since he was working at the Boston Navy Shipyard. While working there, he went to walk on the plank from one ship to the next one. Whoever put the plank there didn't have it secured and my father fell down to the bottom of the drydock and landed on his feet. But the shock of landing so hard caused him to lose his sight in one eye. So that definitely made him 4F.

But I can easily understand your G-G grandfather not wanting his son to go to war. When Spike was learning to walk the doctor noticed that he was developing pronate feet. Turning inward. He wanted to put him in braces, but I refused. We still had the draft at that time and I didn't want him going off to war either. So I refused the braces. He still has pronate feet but not as bad as when he was a child. He managed to play sports and do everything any other child did. I had a HUGE fight with my second husband when I told him about it. It almost caused us to get divorced. But I still stand by what I did. No mother wants to see her child go off to war.


----------



## Addie

I am exhausted. I went shopping for groceries this morning. I should have taken a couple of Vicodin before I left the house. In both stores I had to walk the length of the store to find an electric cart. When I was at Shaw's, I was out of breath and started to get chest pains. I scared the hell out of a few folks. I opened my purse and grabbed my nitro spray. It was then the manager decided to go and find a cart for me. I had to sit there for about five minutes before I felt safe enough to start my shopping. Now I know why everyone in this town hates shopping there. Sticker shock? I almost passed out when I saw what they were. I bought the few items they had on sale and I had a coupon for. And I managed to get a loaf of uncut Italian bread right out of the oven. It was still hot when I picked it up. I wanted to tear of a piece and eat it right then. Then off to Stop and Shop. Good Lord! That store is huge. I spent more time just traveling from one end to the other to get the items on my list.  Not knowing the layout didn't help either. Thank heavens I had Spike with me. He got half of my items for me. It took us more than three hours between driving and shopping. Never again. One store shopping for me from now on or I will just go hungry. DeMoula's better get this work stoppage settled before the first of September. 

There were some items Spike will pick up for me at Home Depot. The huge commercial bottle of Dawn Dish Liquid, a BIG package of Bounty towels, and a couple of other things I can't remember right now. He has a $60 credit there and will use that for me. He is also registered as a licensed contractor so he gets these items at a reduced price. It will all be enough to last me for a year. Less money for me to have to spend and more in my pocket for the rest of the year. The last time he bought me the Dawn and Bounty was sometime early last year. I just ran out this week of both. Now I will have to figure out where I am going to store them. 

I am going to take a nap now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished loading up my sons truck with all kinds of garbage.
The city does a twice a year thing where they will take anything and dispose of it for you, but couches and mattresses.The garage is cleaned up once again.It's always the little stuff boxed to toss that manage to accumulate so much junk.

Tomorrow Good will is stopping by to pick up the more useful things.
Downsizing has been a lot of fun.Less we have to take with us.

It's almost time.Few odds and ends and were going to be ready.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I just hope your great-grandfather liked being a farmer. It is a hard life. And at that time they didn't have the machinery that is available today. My father was exempt for WWII since he was working at the Boston Navy Shipyard. While working there, he went to walk on the plank from one ship to the next one. Whoever put the plank there didn't have it secured and my father fell down to the bottom of the drydock and landed on his feet. But the shock of landing so hard caused him to lose his sight in one eye. So that definitely made him 4F.
> 
> But I can easily understand your G-G grandfather not wanting his son to go to war. When Spike was learning to walk the doctor noticed that he was developing pronate feet. Turning inward. He wanted to put him in braces, but I refused. We still had the draft at that time and I didn't want him going off to war either. So I refused the braces. He still has pronate feet but not as bad as when he was a child. He managed to play sports and do everything any other child did. I had a HUGE fight with my second husband when I told him about it. It almost caused us to get divorced. But I still stand by what I did. No mother wants to see her child go off to war.


That would have been Vietnam, I suppose. Can't blame you for insisting.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> Just finished loading up my sons truck with all kinds of garbage.
> The city does a twice a year thing where they will take anything and dispose of it for you, but couches and mattresses.The garage is cleaned up once again.It's always the little stuff boxed to toss that manage to accumulate so much junk.
> 
> Tomorrow Good will is stopping by to pick up the more useful things.
> Downsizing has been a lot of fun.Less we have to take with us.
> 
> It's almost time.Few odds and ends and were going to be ready.


I'm struggling with the downsizing. My furniture is mostly family hand-downs going back as far as the 1860s in a couple of examples. It suited my old house which was Victorian but it won't really go in this house which is 20th C. Mum's furniture does suit it so I expect that I'll be keeping that with certain exceptions. There isn't room here for my piano which was my grandmother's wedding present from her parents in 1915 and is a rather pretty burr walnut upright with boxwood marquetry and mother of pearl inlay decoration. I'll really miss it. Not sure what will happen to it as charity shops won't take it. I offered it on Freecycle but no-one replied.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I'm struggling with the downsizing. My furniture is mostly family hand-downs going back as far as the 1860s in a couple of examples. It suited my old house which was Victorian but it won't really go in this house which is 20th C. Mum's furniture does suit it so I expect that I'll be keeping that with certain exceptions. There isn't room here for my piano which was my grandmother's wedding present from her parents in 1915 and is a rather pretty burr walnut upright with boxwood marquetry and mother of pearl inlay decoration. I'll really miss it. Not sure what will happen to it as charity shops won't take it. I offered it on Freecycle but no-one replied.


That's sad that no one wants a pretty piano.

Have you tried selling it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Staying inside tonight, between all the nuts out for the concert and the fair, driving is a real challenge.  Besides, I don't want to lose my parking space.


----------



## Cheryl J

So tired.  I've spent most of the past 4 days helping a local private school get ready for the new school year starting mid August...cleaning, getting new curriculum out, sprucing up the playground...today was spent in a class getting re-certified for CPR and First Aid, tomorrow is a potluck for a friend's birthday...I am so tired, just want to sleep for three days.  LOL


----------



## Addie

Downsizing can be very painful. Getting rid of memories is not an easy thing to do. When I moved in here, it killed me to give up my dining room set and china closet. 

Today I went shopping for this month's groceries. Three hours when Spike and I are in and out in 45 minutes at DeMoula's. Good Lord, I hope they are back to work for next month's shopping. When I got home, I had a fridge full of meats that had to be broken down for the freezer. Since I live alone, I wrap the meats in individual pieces. And then they going into a large freezer zippy bag with the excess air pressed out. I had bought two London Broil pieces. They were quite large and I ground them down to hamburger. Marked the zippy bag and went onto the next meat. I started at 10 a.m. and worked until 8 p.m. I just knicked my knuckle with the point of my knife. Boy did that bleed. Being on two blood thinners really has my innards flowing. I am still not done. I have four more packages to do tomorrow. When I finally stopped tonight, I took a short nap and when I woke up, I could barely walk. That is the longest I have stood on my feet in quite a few years. So I stayed in bed with a couple of Vicodin. I used muscles today that aren't even on the doctors charts. Even my buttocks hurt when I try to walk. 

I bought two peaches. I gently squeezed them and they had a gentle give. So I got up a little while ago and got one. I took a bite and had to grab a paper towel. I could taste the peach and it was so juicy. I ate it with the paper towel wrapped around it. The last time I had a peach that tasted so good and so juicy like that was back when I worked with the 4-H kids in Puyallup, WA. Poo was only four years old. He is approaching his mid 40's today. I am saving the other one for tomorrow night when I have my bowl of Cookies and Cream ice cream. I am going to have The Pirate take me back to the store to get some more. Who cares how much I am aching. All I can think of is that peach. 

I just got up to go to the outhouse and my legs were shaking. I could hardly walk and certainly couldn't stand up straight. I definitely overdid it today. I think those other four packages are going to have to wait. I am off to bed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> I'm struggling with the downsizing. My furniture is mostly family hand-downs going back as far as the 1860s in a couple of examples. It suited my old house which was Victorian but it won't really go in this house which is 20th C. Mum's furniture does suit it so I expect that I'll be keeping that with certain exceptions. There isn't room here for my piano which was my grandmother's wedding present from her parents in 1915 and is a rather pretty burr walnut upright with boxwood marquetry and mother of pearl inlay decoration. I'll really miss it. Not sure what will happen to it as charity shops won't take it. I offered it on Freecycle but no-one replied.


I read once that when you have to let go of things that are old family items, you take photos of them. Use the photos to create an album, posting the picture on one page and writing down the memories on the opposing page. I was going to do that starting with the heirloom cut glass that I've dragged around for years. When asked via phone, neither our daughter nor son were interested in them. We ended up visiting our progeny before I had taken pictures, so I took the box of glassware to OH. I came home with one piece - she decided to keep all the rest! 

Slowly but surely, I plan on getting "portraits" of all the memory items before they go into our garage sale later this year.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm up again, having more problems sleeping.  I was actually able to get up and out of the house today, visiting the kids (we are planning to stay in their lives and they seem to be very happy about that, so is their Mom).  I am feeling good after my surgery but still weak so am trying to take it easy while still getting a few things done.

I have been getting my craft studio back in shape after using it as a make shift bedroom for us while the kids were here.  Since we won't be officially having them over (as far as the government agency is concerned), we don't have to have a dedicated room.  we are locking up things in DH's offices so that when we have them over on a weekend one at a time, they can sleep on his sofa-bed. 

Violet is really happy to have her bed back beside my computer in my studio. She gets quite flustered when things are not the way they "should be".  If we move things around she thinks we are "moving" and has quite a fit.  This dog really does think like a person.  I feel bad for her because she gets quite upset and inconsolable. 

Well, hopefully I can get to sleep - we have a lot of errands for tomorrow.


----------



## creative

LPBeier - I'd be interested to know what crafts you do.  (I guess others may know but I am new here).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Being awake too early and it's too dark for my walk.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, you are up too early and I am up too late (still haven't slept).

Creative, I have several craft areas. 
1) crocheting baby hats and other props for photographers
2) designing crochet patterns such as hats, afghans, gloves, mitts, etc.
3) designing and creating cakes including wedding, birthday and novelty
4) teaching cake decorating
5) quilting (mostly for myself or gifts and when I have the time)
6) paper crafts including cards, packaging for my hats, labels, cupcake wrappers.

At the moment I am concentrating on the crocheting but have been doing a few cakes as well.  There are cake pictures on my profile and I will try to post some of the crochet ones as well - others have asked for them.


----------



## creative

LPBeier said:


> PF, you are up too early and I am up too late (still haven't slept).
> 
> Creative, I have several craft areas.
> 1) crocheting baby hats and other props for photographers
> 2) designing crochet patterns such as hats, afghans, gloves, mitts, etc.
> 3) designing and creating cakes including wedding, birthday and novelty
> 4) teaching cake decorating
> 5) quilting (mostly for myself or gifts and when I have the time)
> 6) paper crafts including cards, packaging for my hats, labels, cupcake wrappers.
> 
> At the moment I am concentrating on the crocheting but have been doing a few cakes as well.  There are cake pictures on my profile and I will try to post some of the crochet ones as well - others have asked for them.


Wow...I am very impressed!  I think you earn my username more than myself.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just took grandson to the swimming pool, hope we don't get any rain this afternoon. Had the oil and filter changed in my car this morning and also the tires rotated. Glad that is taken care of. I can't believe that school starts here in 13 days, what a fast summer vacation for the kids.


----------



## Zhizara

I've got so much food since my major shopping on Friday, that I haven't a clue what's for dinner.

I'm still sorting and sifting through my purchases and getting them stored to later.

I'll probably just keep nibbling away. 

I made and ate the enchilladas.  Very good, but needs flour tortillas instead. 

I finally got the huge pork roast (cooked Friday) separated into freezer bags for later..

The pork steaks I got turned out to be very tough, so the rest will just stay in the freezer until I figure out what to do with them (1&1/2 huge steaks).  I'll probably just let them sit in the freezer and braise them later on.


----------



## creative

Zhizara said:


> The pork steaks I got turned out to be very tough, so the rest will just stay in the freezer until I figure out what to do with them (1&1/2 huge steaks).  I'll probably just let them sit in the freezer and braise them later on.


Just a suggestion....if it's not too late.  How about making them into schnitzels? Bashing them out thin (will tenderise them), season then pane them (flour, egg and crumb) to shallow fry?


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> I've got so much food since my major shopping on Friday, that I haven't a clue what's for dinner.
> 
> I'm still sorting and sifting through my purchases and getting them stored to later.
> 
> I'll probably just keep nibbling away.
> 
> I made and ate the enchilladas.  Very good, but needs flour tortillas instead.
> 
> I finally got the huge pork roast (cooked Friday) separated into freezer bags for later..
> 
> The pork steaks I got turned out to be very tough, so the rest will just stay in the freezer until I figure out what to do with them (1&1/2 huge steaks).  I'll probably just let them sit in the freezer and braise them later on.



I discovered pork, or steak, pizzaiola a few years ago - the meat is browned and then braised in pizza sauce with lots of onion, garlic and oregano. Really good 

I don't think tough pork steaks would be a good choice for schnitzel; it's a quick-cooking dish so would be more suited to pork loin.


----------



## taxlady

I think the pork steak, if it isn't cut too thick (1/2 inch or less is probably best), would be great for schnitzel. It gets pounded thin and that tenderizes it, so quick cooking works well. Of course this works best if the meat has been cut across the grain.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm still dealing as best I can with all the produce covering my counter top.  Just roasted some cherry tomatoes and froze them, now on to the cukes.  I may make some more of Steve Kroll's fridge pickles, as the ones I made earlier are disappearing at a rapid pace.  Still have to deal with green beans and broccoli.  I grow very small amounts of stuff, but it's still more than enough for 2 people.

DH informed me yesterday that he was tired of eating so healthy...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have to pay bills...was going to try not to think about it, but I better get it done before I DO forget.


----------



## creative

Dawgluver said:


> I'm still dealing as best I can with all the produce covering my counter top.  Just roasted some cherry tomatoes and froze them, now on to the cukes.  I may make some more of Steve Kroll's fridge pickles, as the ones I made earlier are disappearing at a rapid pace.  Still have to deal with green beans and broccoli.  I grow very small amounts of stuff, but it's still more than enough for 2 people.
> 
> DH informed me yesterday that he was tired of eating so healthy...


I guess there are ways of 'dumbing down' the healthy side e.g. having the veg with a creamy cheese sauce - perhaps with a fat pork chop!  

Stilton & Broccoli soup?  Is nicoise salad still too healthy?  (Green beans, tuna, boiled egg, etc)


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have to pay bills...was going to try not to think about it, but I better get it done before I DO forget.



Can you do mine too please?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Can you do mine too please?



Tell you what, I'll use your checkbook and pay both our bills...


----------



## taxlady

I pay most of my bills autmagically with my Canadian Tire MC. That way I earn Canadian Tire "money on the card" for paying bills.


----------



## bakechef

I like to sit down the first day of every month and schedule all my bills right then and there, that way I don't have to think about it again for another month.  

We also use rewards cards to pay any bill we can, can't beat free money!


----------



## bakechef

I really need to get off my couch and get stuff done.  It's my last day off for 6 days and I have a ton to do.  I have to go about 25 minutes out of town on errands, have to come home and make wedding cake layers and a dessert for a get together tomorrow!

Somewhere in there I have to go kick some butt at Verizon Wireless...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, I need to go to work at some point.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell you what, I'll use your checkbook and pay both our bills...



Well I have tons of cheques left so there should be enough in my account to cover it all!


----------



## Addie

I write one maybe two checks a month. I have three bills that total very small amounts, less than $25 each. The one check I do write is my rent check. Any other check is usually for the grocery store for items not covered by food stamps. The three bills I pay on line. Write a check, pay three bills on line and in less than 20 minutes, I am done for the month. A great feeling.


----------



## bakechef

I'm not really sure where my check book is 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Katie H

Moving a little slow today but the new hand is performing beautifully.  The culprit now is my left hip, which I suspect needs to be replaced.  Holy crap!  Patch, patch, patch!

At any rate, all the housecleaning is done, laundry is done (some still on the line but dry), I know what dinner will be and I have some root beer cookies in the oven.

Got a little later start today because Mother Nature saw fit to rain on us, which is a good thing.  It's been horribly dry here and we needed it, but it didn't help when it came to hanging laundry outside.

I decided not to be thwarted and fashioned a clothesline on the back porch.  No biggie because the porch is 60 feet long.  The problem was finding clothesline.  Couldn't find any but I made do quite nicely by crocheting together one strand each of lacing thread and 27-pound test fishing line (not monofilament) using a large crochet hook.  Only took a matter of minutes to end up with 18 feet of very nice line.  Laundry is flappin' in the breeze.

Worked so well I might just make enough to run the full length of the porch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> ... and fashioned a clothesline on the back porch.  No biggie because the porch is 60 feet long.  The problem was finding clothesline.  Couldn't find any but I made do quite nicely by crocheting together one strand each of lacing thread and 27-pound test fishing line (not monofilament) using a large crochet hook.  Only took a matter of minutes to end up with 18 feet of very nice line.  Laundry is flappin' in the breeze.



 *GENIUS!* Hope you don't have many problems with that hip. You need a break between all the patch-patching.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Well I have tons of cheques left so there should be enough in my account to cover it all!



Perfect!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I write one check a month, for the power bill.  They want to charge me $2 to use my credit or debit card, so I just mail them a check.


----------



## CWS4322

I just finished a document for one of my clients. No big deal, except my client's network got hacked in July. I feel as if I'm a character in a spy novel...all this hush-hush stuff is very intriguing (and somewhat scary because of the vulnerability of technology), but also very exhausting. Spending the weekend at the farm relaxing (mowing, picking beans, and more beans, and more beans).

I know where my business account cheque book is--I write 5 cheques / year on that account--all to the government for taxes. I would have to hunt for my personal cheque book. I don't think I've written a personal cheque since...2008?


----------



## Andy M.

I pay all my bills via credit union's bill payer.  I write 1 or 2checks a year for gifts.  That's about it.  Even the state and the Feds get paid electronically.  I know where the checks are, just don't care much.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Moving a little slow today but the new hand is performing beautifully.  The culprit now is my left hip, which I suspect needs to be replaced.  Holy crap!  Patch, patch, patch!



 Just so long as you don't have to get a new heart. The one you have is just  perfect. At the rate you are going we will never be able to say, "I have an old friend." Little by little we are getting a whole new friend.


----------



## Addie

I have a J C Penny account. But I use it maybe once every three or four years. Only to buy large articles. Like my big craft cabinet. 

So tonight I tried to order a three bin laundry cart on wheels. Here we go again. My card number is not being recognized. So I will have to call them tomorrow. I need to use this card more than I do.  I go through this every time I try to use it.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I write one check a month, for the power bill.  They want to charge me $2 to use my credit or debit card, so I just mail them a check.



Here in Canada you would only be saving 88 cents because stamps are now $1.00 plus 12 cents tax!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Here in Canada you would only be saving 88 cents because stamps are now $1.00 plus 12 cents tax!



And we complain because the USPS wants to raise our stamps from $.47 to $48? But most of the folks I know always buy the "Forever" stamp. The price is not listed on them, so if you bought a roll when they were maybe only $.40, you can continue using them no matter how many times they raise the  price. They also want to discontinue Saturday deliveries. Since I get mostly  junk mail, that wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Addie

I just got notice that HUD will be here to inspect the building. I should have known something was up on Thursday. I have never seen so many maintenance workers on the property before. They were even changing the light bulbs in the outside lights. They also washed the covers. 

They choose apartments at random and take another look at any problems ones that are on their list from last year`. It seems my apartment is always on their list. So it is time to do some heavy cleaning. I sent Rosie out to do her job. She keeps missing the area around the big chair. She has room to go there, but never does. I am going to have to put her there right at the beginning of her cleaning. She thinks she is a lazy little hussy! I will just have to break her of that attitude. 

I finally got my little hospital bathing bucket thanks to Spike.  I took all those bottles and spray bottles and put them in that. No more hunting for what I need. Now I have room for the large bottles of bleach, amonia, etc. I forget who gave me that hint, but a big Thank You is coming your way.

My next big job tday is cleaning the four silk lampshades. But right now I need to slow down and catch my breath. I have been rushing around, climbing, bending, etc. Time to take a break. I bought these lampshades quite a while back. They were *very* expensive. I should have gotten the paper ones. Then I could just toss them and get new ones. These shades require special handling. Something I am not good at. I just like to get in there and clean the dang things. I have them in the bathtub and will spray them down first. The a small squirt of Dawn and a soft cloth will do the job.


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> Just so long as you don't have to get a new heart. The one you have is just  perfect. At the rate you are going we will never be able to say, "I have an old friend." Little by little we are getting a whole new friend.



Thanks, Addie.  Your comments are sweet.

This whole hip thing has me a bit upset.  I've spent so much of the year "surgerying" body parts and it seems as though another one shows up.

Two considerations are at the fore and they are that I shouldn't let the hip get to the stage where the pelvic bone is being routed out by my thigh bone.  Not a good scenario.  Secondly, I've more than handsomely met my insurance deductible for the year, which would make paying for hip replacement a little more palatable.

I'm just looking at the fact that, here it is nearly the middle of August and the holidays are fast approaching.  Although, Glenn had hip replacement a number of years ago and tells me he was only "down" for about a month.

Buck had his done, but I can't remember how long his recovery time was but it may not have been too long since the memory is so fuzzy.

We'll see.  Right now, it's take each day as it comes.

Sec


----------



## GotGarlic

Just wanted to say I feel for ya, Katie. If it's not one thing, it's another with me, too. Take care. 

I just got back from the downtown farmer's market with a bunch of goodies for the week. I went there with my because she spent the night with us after having a dental procedure requiring a sedative. Had a nice time visiting with the farmers and the master gardeners staffing the table. We're really lucky to have a nice market so close to home.

It's easier to post a picture than describe everything


----------



## taxlady

Nice looking haul GG. Thanks for the farmers' market reminder. Stirling wants to do some shopping tomorrow and I'm pretty sure there is a real farmers' market open on Sunday afternoons.

I just got finished doing some shopping at the health food store. I got an organic, free range chicken and I'm planning on tandoori chicken, so I better get off my bum. I'm just not sure how long to marinate it. I have read anywhere from 3 hours to overnight plus the day. I also read that I shouldn't marinate chicken breast for more than an hour in yogourt or it will turn to mush.


----------



## Addie

My girlfriend's father in Atlanta had both his hips replaced in his late 70's. He is now 99 years old and goes to work every day with his hips. They are still working just fine. He will use a cane if he is walking outside, but not when he is home or at work. Nance told me with both hips, he completed PT in less than a month each time.


----------



## creative

I did something I don't usually do....just sat in a park on a sunny day and spent time just watching the children frolic.  It was lovely to observe their carefree play - so refreshing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back from the Farmer's market, lots of leafy greens, tomatoes, onions and carrots.  The celery looked quite "leggy" so I didn't get any.   Good thing I stopped when I did, I couldn't get anymore in my bike basket.  I need to get some panniers for the bike.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from grocery shopping at Stop&Shop because of the strike at my usual market. 

I was pleased to find a bin full of "today" avocados so I bought two and ate one for lunch.  Mmmm!


----------



## LPBeier

I enjoyed sleeping in this morning and am now sitting here with a decaf latte and some toasted banana bread and fruit salad.  

Yesterday was a tough pain day for me and then I had my organic produce order to put away so we plan to have a quiet day at home today.  Lots of movies to watch!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hear ya on the grocery store issue Andy. Arg! Right now I'm listening to the baseball game which is on its last out just ended.  After the wrap-up I'll make an Aldis run.  Also waiting for a load of laundry to finish so I can flip it into the dryer before I head out the door. What used to be a quick trip for fill-in items is quickly becoming the main outing. I'd do the farmers markets thing, but most of them around here are in the morning. I may be up before noon, but I don't function until the PM.





Katie H said:


> ...Glenn had hip replacement a number of years ago and tells me he was only "down" for about a month.
> 
> Buck had his done, but I can't remember how long his recovery time was but it may not have been too long since the memory is so fuzzy...


Keep in mind Katie that each year brings another improvement in surgery and recovery disciplines. I have a friend with two bionic knees, replaced about a year or two apart. She could not believe how much easier the surgery and recovery was on Knee Two. Unless you find out differently, just believe that you'll have an easier time of it than either Glenn or Buck. 





creative said:


> I did something I don't usually do....just sat in a park on a sunny day and spent time just watching the children frolic.  It was lovely to observe their carefree play - so refreshing.


When we lived back home in OH I would head to one of the area parks to sit and read, enjoying whoever or whatever came by. Here in MA, not so much. Every time I'm somewhere wooded, including my own back yard, I know I'm going to have to do a thorough tick check to make sure one of those little buggers didn't dig in for the duration.


----------



## LPBeier

Guess where I am again.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Disneyland?


----------



## taxlady

Not again, Laurie. (((Hugs)))


----------



## LPBeier

I wish PF. yes Taxy I am in the er once again with pain in my right side.  just waiting for the results of the ct scan.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh LP! ((((hugs)))) Get fixed up already, dang it!


----------



## LPBeier

I am in over night for observation.   .The appendix site is inflamed and I am horribly nauseated

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

Sorry to hear this.  I hope it is resolved soon for you. ♥


----------



## Addie

It is five a.m. and I am wide awake. I fell asleep rather early last night, and Spike dropped by and never woke me. Even Teddy didn't jump up on my bed and lick me awake. I finally woke up around 3 a.m. I must have been really tired. I keep a thick towel across the bottom of my door. It helps to keep the smoke in here than have the odor going out in the hall. I looked and the towel had been moved. I got nervous. Who was in here? Who opened my door to even look in if I didn't anwer their knock. Then I looked at Teddy's water bowl. I had filled it yesterday with fresh water. Half of it was gone. The when I sat down at the computer I noticed my pillow was missing. Right away I knew it was Spike and Teddy. Will I lock the door from now on? No. My claustrophobia is too severe and I wouldn't make it past the first 30 seconds. Just throwing the bar over in a public bathroom like at the hospital can throw me into a sobbing panic. I think it is time for me to get back to the psychiatrist for a couple of visits. I need to get this under control again to where I can function while performing normal activities in life. 

Well, time to get back to trying to find a two bin laundry cart on wheels. It would make it so much easier to taking my laundry downstairs to the laundry room. The only ones I have seen so far are made of plastic and the reviews and stars leave a lot ot be desired. On with the hunt.

Laurie, take care of yourself.  Here's an angel for you and hoping you get some answers .


----------



## GotGarlic

Laurie, I'm sorry you're back in the ER. Not good at all! Hope it's resolved quickly. 

Addie, take your own advice - take care of yourself as well


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making chilled cucumber soup for the first time, with more of the abundance from the garden and homemade chicken broth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

On my way to the BBQ place for noms for later today.  Today is the last day of the fair and it should calm down out there.  Hard to move your car and hope to have a place to park when you get home.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Laurie, I'm sorry you're back in the ER. Not good at all! Hope it's resolved quickly.
> 
> Addie, take your own advice - take care of yourself as well




Thank you for caring. I am. The most exiting thing I have done today is slice a very large Vidalia onion. And sit here at the computer. But getting and down to get a cup of coffee is requiring more effort than I am willing to expend. The Pirate will be here somewhere around seven. Then he will turn into my houseboy. He just doesn't know it yet.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am. The most exiting thing I have done today is slice a very large Vidalia onion. And sit here at the computer. But getting and down to get a cup of coffee is requiring more effort than I am willing to expend.



I mean you need to *eat*. Something - anything. I know you have a lot of medical issues, as do I, but you can't be as healthy as is possible for you if you don't eat.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> Thank you for caring. I am. The most exiting thing I have done today is slice a very large Vidalia onion. And sit here at the computer. But getting and down to get a cup of coffee is requiring more effort than I am willing to expend. The Pirate will be here somewhere around seven. Then he will turn into my houseboy. He just doesn't know it yet.


Wow...sorry to hear that.  I had no idea life was so hard for you.  Is this related to claustrophobia?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I mean you need to *eat*. Something - anything. I know you have a lot of medical issues, as do I, but you can't be as healthy as is possible for you if you don't eat.


When The Pirate comes, I have two sausages thawed out and a cuke and tomato all sliced and waiting for the vinegar and oil along with the seasonings. There will also be beef flavored rice along with sautéed yellow squash.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Wow...sorry to hear that.  I had no idea life was so hard for you.  Is this related to claustrophobia?



No. It is just old age creeping up on me. It happens to all of us sooner or later. But I do have a bad leg and almost lost it to amputation. But I was very fortunate is finding a doctor that saw a way to save it. Some days I can still run, and some days I limp a bit. (Don't worry PF, I don't run that often.) I will only run when I know there are other folks nearby just in case and never outside where the bottom of the fall is rather hard. But I really have no complaints. Basically I am as healthy as I can expect to be for my age. I still am able to get up every morning, and have no need for a housekeeper. I do all of my own housework and what I can't, my kids do it for me. I am still able to take complete care of myself, it is just that each chore takes me a bit longer than it used to.


----------



## Zhizara

Reading, as usual, along with a Futurama marathon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm working on jogging tomorrow...still not running, maybe in a couple more weeks.  I can't walk any faster without breaking into a jog and so far my heart is handling it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching Latté eat BBQ Pork...even the hickory smoked pieces.


----------



## LPBeier

I am home and slept pretty much all day.  I still have pain where my appendix was removed but they ruled out infection.  The area is inflamed, but the doctor decided it was just my "chronic pain" (which it isn't) and released me.  Which is okay.  I only wanted to rule out bleeding or infection and we did.  I will be seeing the original surgeon the week after next and my own doctor this week.

Violet and Monkey were sure happy to see me even gone just one night.  They have been cuddling and snuggling with me since I got here.

But right now Vi is sulking on her bed in my studio.  She wants her 8pm treat and it is only 7:49   Monkey lets her "big sister" do all the work and then makes sure she is first in line to receive the treats!


----------



## Katie H

Hang in there, Laurie, and let Violet and Monkey take care of you.

I'm taking a break from canning duties for a few minutes.  There are 12 half pints and 3 pints of homemade oven roasted tomato sauce cooling and, after lunch, I'll pressure can a slew of Italian green beans.

Let the games begin!


----------



## Dawgluver

We just pulled in from spending the weekend in Minneapolis with Baby Bro and his family.  What a neat city.  We had dinner on the lake with cousins last night, including smoked pulled pork.  Beagle managed to find the shoulder bone in the garbage, which was bigger than she is, and had a very nice snack of her own before she was discovered.  Absolutely no remorse was shown.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Hang in there, Laurie, and let Violet and Monkey take care of you.
> 
> I'm taking a break from canning duties for a few minutes.  There are 12 half pints and 3 pints of homemade oven roasted tomato sauce cooling and, after lunch, I'll pressure can a slew of Italian green beans.
> 
> Let the games begin!



Katie I wish I was canning again.  But specially right now, I don't have the stamina.  Maybe next year!

As for letting Violet and Monkey look after me, they are doing a great job.  I woke up this morning with Monkey curled up behind my neck.  She has never done anything like that before!  And Violet was beside me on her bedroom bed as always.


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> Katie I wish I was canning again.  But specially right now, I don't have the stamina.  Maybe next year!
> 
> As for letting Violet and Monkey look after me, they are doing a great job.  I woke up this morning with Monkey curled up behind my neck.  She has never done anything like that before!  And Violet was beside me on her bedroom bed as always.



Oh, Laurie, how sweet.  I remember when my furry children snuggled with me so sweetly.  Enjoy and be healed by their love.  Their love and affection does heal.

I'm about trashed from a day of cleaning veggies and canning.

So far...12 half pints, 3 pints of oven roasted tomato sauce, 17 pints of Italian green beans, and 1/2 half bushel of Italian green beans cleaned and ready for canning, plus a huge bag of corn to either be scraped from the cob and canned or frozen.  Depends on my stamina and the room in the freezer.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

When I see a suicide as Robin Williams, I lose sleep. I'm up and so grateful for everything and everyone in my life.

I'm thinking how I can be a better person. Hopefully I'll figure that out.


----------



## creative

CrazyCatLady said:


> When I see a suicide as Robin Williams, I lose sleep. I'm up and so grateful for everything and everyone in my life.
> 
> I'm thinking how I can be a better person. Hopefully I'll figure that out.


I had 3 close encounters with death in my 20s (all accidents) and have been grateful to be alive ever since...every day.

I adored Robin Williams and he is a huge loss - Hollywood is in mourning.  He was an exceptionally gifted stand up comedian.  I used to do stand up comedy so I was in particular awe of his inspired, highly colourful comedic deliveries.

My favourite film is The Fisher King - an epic film that deservedly won an Oscar.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here lamenting. This has to have been the worst summer I have had in years. I get this stinking nasty cold at the end of June and spent all of July inside my apartment as I didn't want anyone to catch it. The cough is still lingering and now I have developed sciatia in my left hip. Fortunately it is not too bad, but enough to keep me off my feet. Bed rest and heat. I considered going to Winthrop for a steroid shot in my hip, but I think I can do this one my own. The heat seems to be doing the job. Then yesterday (I think due to all  this health stress) I start to get some serious chest pains. I gather everything I am going to need to take to the hospital. I finally sat down, took a good size spray hit of the nitro and took a number of deep breaths. Fortunately I didn't start to cough during all of this. If I had, I would have hit that button as fast as I could. I have the "Help I have fallen and can't get up", thanks to Winthrop. All their home patients have it. 

All I want is to feel good. Not great, but just good. When someone asks, "How are you," I want to be able to say "Fine!" I was so looking forward to the summer. Even the weather has been against me. No real warm days where I can sit outside and get some nice warm sunshine falling on me. Some treese are already showing colored leaves. And now here we are in the second half of August and soon it will be Fall. Today, I am feeling fine! I think. 

But I did get one really good piece of news today. My granddaughter sent me an email asking for my phone number. She just wants to talk to me. She misses me. This kid is one heck of an artist. She has painted murals in her home and has even sold some of the stuff she has done. But not enough to support herself. So she holds down a fulltime job as well. She is the middle daughter of my daughter that died. And very special to me. Until she was adopted I took care of her for quite a while. Along with her younger brother and older sister. I should be hearing from her today. 

End of lament. Thanks for listening.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hang in there, Addie!

We are now post-gnat season (the supposed 2 week period that started in May and finished yesterday, even my math is better than that) and it's been too dry for mosquitoes lately, so I actually was able to get some weeding and yard work done without bathing in 2 types of insecticides!  Obviously I'm in for a tick check and a shower.


----------



## taxlady

About to head to Costco and do a big shopping and get Stirling a passport photo. We will be eating out tonight.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I am sitting here lamenting. This has to have been the worst summer I have had in years. I get this stinking nasty cold at the end of June and spent all of July inside my apartment as I didn't want anyone to catch it. The cough is still lingering and now I have developed sciatia in my left hip. Fortunately it is not too bad, but enough to keep me off my feet. Bed rest and heat. I considered going to Winthrop for a steroid shot in my hip, but I think I can do this one my own. The heat seems to be doing the job. Then yesterday (I think due to all  this health stress) I start to get some serious chest pains. I gather everything I am going to need to take to the hospital. I finally sat down, took a good size spray hit of the nitro and took a number of deep breaths. Fortunately I didn't start to cough during all of this. If I had, I would have hit that button as fast as I could. I have the "Help I have fallen and can't get up", thanks to Winthrop. All their home patients have it.
> 
> All I want is to feel good. Not great, but just good. When someone asks, "How are you," I want to be able to say "Fine!" I was so looking forward to the summer. Even the weather has been against me. No real warm days where I can sit outside and get some nice warm sunshine falling on me. Some treese are already showing colored leaves. And now here we are in the second half of August and soon it will be Fall. Today, I am feeling fine! I think.
> 
> But I did get one really good piece of news today. My granddaughter sent me an email asking for my phone number. She just wants to talk to me. She misses me. This kid is one heck of an artist. She has painted murals in her home and has even sold some of the stuff she has done. But not enough to support herself. So she holds down a fulltime job as well. She is the middle daughter of my daughter that died. And very special to me. Until she was adopted I took care of her for quite a while. Along with her younger brother and older sister. I should be hearing from her today.
> 
> End of lament. Thanks for listening.


Glad you're feeling better today, Addie. That cold has lurked around for long enough.

It's lovely that you still have contact with your granddaughter despite the adoption.


----------



## bakechef

Putting together a wedding cake for a good friend's wedding tomorrow.  We are so excited for the couple, they just "fit".  They are one of those couples that you knew the minute that you met them that they were right for each other.

She asked me last year when they announced their engagement if I'd do the cake and I told her only if I can do it as our gift to you.  My reasoning is it will be less stressful if I'm not getting paid for it.  Who am I kidding, I'm still going to obsess over this thing until it hits the cake table tomorrow.

Upside, I overshot the amount of strawberry mousse needed for the cake, so I figured out what is for lunch!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Glad you're feeling better today, Addie. That cold has lurked around for long enough.
> 
> It's lovely that you still have contact with your granddaughter despite the adoption.



The three youngest were adopted by friends of the family. And the two mothers were very close friends as well. So we all kept in touch. In fact I can't tell you how many times I got a call to babysit any one of them. All five kids saw each other regularly. But the best memory they all have is the day after Thanksgiving. I would put the tree up and all the lights on. All my decorations were made of wood and child safe. So I would have ALL seventeen grand and great grand children over to decorate the tree, make cookies and have a cup of cocoa. Then when they went home, I would collapse. But I made sure they all kept in touch with each other. Then one year when my health started to deteriorate, I had to say no to the tree party. But those kids have happy memories.


----------



## taxlady

We are about to leave for Cornwall to spend the weekend with the Mummy-in-law. I will also be meeting up with CWS. We (me and CWS) bought a half a young bull/steer and we are going to divvy up the meat. w00t!


----------



## Addie

*The Feuding Employees*

Well, today it got a little nasty. Since the truck drivers who are employed by Market Basket are out on the lines, the company has hired temp drivers. Now none of the employees are stopping anyone from entering the stores. Just verbally harassing them as long as they are not shoppers. They realize that for a lot of folks, MB is the only store that is available to them and have no other place to shop. So today it got nasty. The temp driver was not happy at the taunting and got out of the truck with a hammer in his hand. It was wrapped in a towel so no one would see it at first. He was going toward the walking employees. Fortunately the police got to him first before he got to anyone. I am not taking sides. But what did the company expect?


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well, today it got a little nasty. Since the truck drivers who are employed by Market Basket are out on the lines, the company has hired temp drivers. Now none of the employees are stopping anyone from entering the stores. Just verbally harassing them as long as they are not shoppers. They realize that for a lot of folks, MB is the only store that is available to them and have no other place to shop. So today it got nasty. The temp driver was not happy at the taunting and got out of the truck with a hammer in his hand. It was wrapped in a towel so no one would see it at first. He was going toward the walking employees. Fortunately the police got to him first before he got to anyone. I am not taking sides. But what did the company expect?


In view of comments on here I decided to go and find out what it was all about.

Well! Talk about cutting noses to spite faces! You wouldn't believe how the board are squabbling if it was a screenplay for a film.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Going AWOL*

I'm off to North Wales for a few days from tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon to visit a friend so will be "on leave" until Thursday.

Toodle pip, chaps. Be good while I'm away.

Henri x


----------



## Cheryl J

Mad Cook said:


> I'm off to North Wales for a few days from tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon to visit a friend so will be "on leave" until Thursday.
> 
> Toodle pip, chaps. Be good while I'm away.
> 
> Henri x


 
Have a great time, MC! Glad you're able to get away and visit your friend for a while.


----------



## Dawgluver

Have fun, MC!  We'll be here when you get back!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> In view of comments on here I decided to go and find out what it was all about.
> 
> Well! Talk about cutting noses to spite faces! You wouldn't believe how the board are squabbling if it was a screenplay for a film.



The Governor made a big mistake. He has kept quiet until the other day. His wife is a partner in the law firm of Ropes and Gray. The most prestigious law firm in the State. They represent the company. He suggested that the workers go back to work and help the economy. The workers don't have anyone representing them. Just themselves. Their only remark to his statement was, "No, we don't want money, or a raise. We only want back Arthur T. as CEO." It is a good thing that the Governor is not running for reelection.


----------



## creative

I don't often go to restaurants so am not familiar with customer's rights.

Yesterday I decided to treat myself.  Went to what looked like a nice place and ordered the duck confit (with puy lentils, bacon and spinach).  I don't use much salt in my cooking and found it just about edible salt wise.  I was hungry so ate it.  I realise the duck confit recipe requires a fair amount of salt but have had this dish elsewhere without this pronounced salty taste. (I noticed there was a saucer of crystal salt on the table!)

I paid the bill but mentioned the saltiness.  (I always mention poor standards since I believe it brings awareness to the situation and helps rectify the matter, e.g. for the experience of others).  

I was pleasantly surprised that the waitress suggested taking off the service charge!  So I had it at a reduced rate.  

This is in UK.  I am wondering what your rights are in US re. service in restaurants.


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> I don't often go to restaurants so am not familiar with customer's rights.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to treat myself.  Went to what looked like a nice place and ordered the duck confit (with puy lentils, bacon and spinach).  I don't use much salt in my cooking and found it just about edible salt wise.  I was hungry so ate it.  I realise the duck confit recipe requires a fair amount of salt but have had this dish elsewhere without this pronounced salty taste. (I noticed there was a saucer of crystal salt on the table!)
> 
> I paid the bill but mentioned the saltiness.  (I always mention poor standards since I believe it brings awareness to the situation and helps rectify the matter, e.g. for the experience of others).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the waitress suggested taking off the service charge!  So I had it at a reduced rate.
> 
> This is in UK.  I am wondering what your rights are in US re. service in restaurants.



I'm surprised that they removed the service charge from your bill as a way of making amends for the poorly prepared food.  That seems like they are taking the food out of the mouths of the waiters, busboys, etc.. and not penalizing the restaurant at all.  Don't get me wrong I think it was a nice gesture, just odd.

It has been my experience in the US that a restaurant will offer a dessert or a drink from the bar to smooth over some minor problem.  In extreme cases I have had them offer a credit for a future meal or remove the cost of an item from the bill.  It has been my experience that if you clean your plate and then grumble you will normally receive a heartfelt apology along with a thank you for the feedback.  Each restaurant is different and I find the most accommodating ones to be the family owned and operated places where they take a great pride in what they do.


----------



## creative

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm surprised that they removed the service charge from your bill as a way of making amends for the poorly prepared food.  That seems like they are taking the food out of the mouths of the waiters, busboys, etc.. and not penalizing the restaurant at all.  Don't get me wrong I think it was a nice gesture, just odd.


Yes you make a good point.  At the time I was a bit unsure about the offer but now, in hindsight and with your post, I see it penalises the wrong person.

Today I phoned the restaurant and mentioned the situation, i.e. it was not my intent to financially affect the waitress, but rather to pass on my comment to the chef so that he could make amends in future. (Having eaten the meal I was not expecting any compensation, so it was a nice surprise when it was offered).

The manager was very accommodating, enquired about where I sat and at what time and said he would ensure the waitress would get something back. I reiterated that it was really more my intention that the chef be notified and he said he would pass this on.

So, thank you for your post here.


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> Yes you make a good point.  At the time I was a bit unsure about the offer but now, in hindsight and with your post, I see it penalises the wrong person.
> 
> Today I phoned the restaurant and mentioned the situation, i.e. it was not my intent to financially affect the waitress, but rather to pass on my comment to the chef so that he could make amends in future. (Having eaten the meal I was not expecting any compensation, so it was a nice surprise when it was offered).
> 
> The manager was very accommodating, enquired about where I sat and at what time and said he would ensure the waitress would get something back. I reiterated that it was really more my intention that the chef be notified and he said he would pass this on.
> 
> So, thank you for your post here.



Thanks for the update!


----------



## CWS4322

Dodging raindrops loading the car to go home from the farm. Managed to pick cukes and zucchini before the rain came back, but couldn't get to the beans. Hate to touch the plants when they are wet--destroys the plants.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> Dodging raindrops loading the car to go home from the farm. Managed to pick cukes and zucchini before the rain came back, but couldn't get to the beans. Hate to touch the plants when they are wet--destroys the plants.



When I was a kid my Grandmother would never allow us to pick yellow beans when they were wet, she said it would cause brown rust spots on them.  I'm not sure if that was true, I never argued with my Grandmother!


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> When I was a kid my Grandmother would never allow us to pick yellow beans when they were wet, she said it would cause brown rust spots on them.  I'm not sure if that was true, I never argued with my Grandmother!


My grandma told me the same thing--I hate to touch any plants in the garden if they are wet.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm surprised that they removed the service charge from your bill as a way of making amends for the poorly prepared food.  That seems like they are taking the food out of the mouths of the waiters, busboys, etc.. and not penalizing the restaurant at all.  Don't get me wrong I think it was a nice gesture, just odd.
> 
> It has been my experience in the US that a restaurant will offer a dessert or a drink from the bar to smooth over some minor problem.  In extreme cases I have had them offer a credit for a future meal or *remove the cost of an item *from the bill.  It has been my experience that if you clean your plate and then grumble you will normally receive a heartfelt apology along with a thank you for the feedback.  Each restaurant is different and I find the most accommodating ones to be the family owned and operated places where they take a great pride in what they do.



Same here. I have had a whole dinner removed from the bill and a free desert offered also at the same time. I took one bite of my dish and couldn't even take a second bite. The food was inedible. Shrimp were tough, pasta half cooked and the dish came out cold. Plus they added a ton of alcohol just before they plated the food. Never gave it a chance to cook off. But the waitress still got a good tip for her service. None of the problems had to do with her. It was the kitchen's fault.


----------



## bakechef

creative said:


> I don't often go to restaurants so am not familiar with customer's rights.
> 
> Yesterday I decided to treat myself.  Went to what looked like a nice place and ordered the duck confit (with puy lentils, bacon and spinach).  I don't use much salt in my cooking and found it just about edible salt wise.  I was hungry so ate it.  I realise the duck confit recipe requires a fair amount of salt but have had this dish elsewhere without this pronounced salty taste. (I noticed there was a saucer of crystal salt on the table!)
> 
> I paid the bill but mentioned the saltiness.  (I always mention poor standards since I believe it brings awareness to the situation and helps rectify the matter, e.g. for the experience of others).
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised that the waitress suggested taking off the service charge!  So I had it at a reduced rate.
> 
> This is in UK.  I am wondering what your rights are in US re. service in restaurants.



See taste is subjective.  Since you say that you use little salt in your cooking, but find this meal salty, says that your palate is suited to lower salt dishes.  I personally feel that you were not pointing out "poor standards", just your preference to lightly salted foods.  It's likely that most who eat here find the saltiness at an acceptable level, or they would change the recipe.  

I do think that it was nice that they removed it from your bill, it shows that they care about customer satisfaction and hope to see you return.


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


> See taste is subjective.  Since you say that you use little salt in your cooking, but find this meal salty, says that your palate is suited to lower salt dishes.  I personally feel that you were not pointing out "poor standards", just your preference to lightly salted foods.  It's likely that most who eat here find the saltiness at an acceptable level, or they would change the recipe.
> 
> I do think that it was nice that they removed it from your bill, it shows that they care about customer satisfaction and hope to see you return.



Agreed. And as Aunt Bea pointed out, responses to issues or complaints vary depending on the restaurant management or corporate policy. There are no official "customers' rights" in the U.S.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> I'm off to North Wales for a few days from tomorrow (Sunday) afternoon to visit a friend so will be "on leave" until Thursday.
> 
> Toodle pip, chaps. Be good while I'm away.
> 
> Henri x


Well, I was!

Today I got up early, showered, washed my hair & put on my make-up so that when I got back from the stables all I'd need to do would be to get changed, pack the car and set off. So far so good.

The weather was fine, a bit breezy but OK but by the time I reached the yard it was spitting with rain and the wind was getting up. Turned Horse out and started his jobs. And then it started. Howling gale and driving, almost horizontal, rain! Within half an hour of arriving at the yard my hair was in rat tails, my mascara running down my cheeks and I was drenched right  through to and including my underclothes. The only dry thing about me was my feet, thanks to my wellies! 

At its worst, which was most of the time, visibility was reduced to a few yards due to the rain. I had to put one of Horse's rugs on top of the wheel barrow to stop the straw blowing away and it wasn't just the loose stuff blowing off the barrow, it was whole 3 foot x 4 foot slices off the big bale going flying down the yard!

Decided that driving on the motorway and the exposed A55 dual carriageway in these conditions was not a good idea so rang Jane to ask if I could be excused until tomorrow. She very kindly agreed so I'll be getting up early tomorrow and setting off before the early morning rush hour. I will be taking my mackintosh and wellies along with the sun cream and sandals!


----------



## creative

Oh wow...sounds like awful conditions!  I hope the weather is on your side tomorrow though.


----------



## Addie

What have I done! Good grief, can't I leave well enough alone? It all started with wanting to clean out the bookshelf and dusting it. There has been stuff on that thing for years that I never look at. So into the trash a lot of it will go. Pull the bk out and the dust looks like the sand dunes of Arabia. Way too much for Rosie to handle. So I have to dig out the other vacuum (named Clunky) to get the worst of it up. Well, I can't leave well enough alone. Have to polish the bk. Now more than half of the stuff on the shelves are headed for the trash room. Two trips there on my trusty scooter. Rosie and Clunky are sitting in the middle of the room just hoping I will trip over both of them. I almost grant them their wish. I am hoping Spike or The Pirate will show up so I can load them down with guilt and they will finish the job for me. During all of this I am trying to spice up a jar of simple pasta sauce so I can simmer the four Italian sausages I have thawed out and am trying to sauté along with the diced onions and garlic without burning. Have to keep a close eye on them. Nothing like multi tasking. Every time I take those dang Vicodin, I get a burst of energy you wouldn't believe. What have I done? Isn't Sunday a day of rest?


----------



## creative

I tried out a chocolate and cherry tart recipe.  Quite involved, i.e. simmering cherries in brandy (sugar and lemon zest) the day before. Today making the chocolate pastry and the chocolate custardy filling. (Cherry jam on the base of the prebaked pastry case).

I scaled it down from the original 9" flan size, i.e. to a half pint pie dish.  It was quite scrummy when warm.  Will have to see if it is a recipe worth keeping when I eat it cold tomorrow! 

I thought of taking a photo to put on this forum but didn't think it would show up too well being predominantly chocolate coloured throughout!


----------



## taxlady

Just drove home from visiting the in-laws in Cornwall, ON and we have unloaded meat into the freezer.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Ehhh...crying. A family member, my last uncle passed, so I'm not feeling whatever...good night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry CCL.


----------



## GotGarlic

CrazyCatLady said:


> Ehhh...crying. A family member, my last uncle passed, so I'm not feeling whatever...good night.



I'm sorry for your loss, CCL.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CCL))) My condolences


----------



## Josie1945

Cat lady I am sorry for your loss.

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yes CCL, so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Dawgluver

My condolences, CCL.


----------



## JoAnn L.

CrazyCatLady said:


> Ehhh...crying. A family member, my last uncle passed, so I'm not feeling whatever...good night.


 
So sorry for your loss. My husbands last uncle just died last week, such a loss.


----------



## Addie

Again today I took two Vicodin and sure enough my innards were filled with excess energy. So I finished the job I started yesterday. (see post #22437) The only piece of furniture that didn't get moved was my craft cabinet. Rosie and Clunky really got a workout today. But I am happy with the end results. The whole room has been turned around. It is the way I wanted it in the first place. I now can sit and do my needlework in the proper light without having shadows on my work. It has been 1.5 years since my eye surgery and unless I have the proper lighting, I find it hard to do the things I enjoy doing. 

So, now I am going to attempt to eat something. The Pirate is going to make baked pork chops with seasoned rice. No veggies tonight. I will be lucky to get one pork chop down. But I will try. The Pirate said that sometimes an opiate will affect your appetite. I don't know if this is true or not, but I will try to eat.


----------



## creative

I revisited my usual restaurant, where quality is assured, the Cafe Rouge chain.  Do you have them in US?  French cooking.

I had my fav dish there - the duck confit with gratin dauphinois, al dente mangetout and a good cherry and port thick sauce.  It was great to reassure myself that this is how duck confit should be (after my recent disastrous, oversalted, experience).

I did realise though that I think I prefer my recipe version of it.  I have an excellent recipe where you marinade the legs in salt, garlic, bayleaves and thyme (or sage) overnight and slowly simmer the next day, with a little white wine, for 2 hours.  It is one of the most tastiest dishes I have ever eaten.  Looks plain but tastes divine.


----------



## Addie

DH #1 loved duck. I find it just too greasy. No matter how you cook it. But I will say, for the few times I have had home fries, (boiled and cut up potatoes) the best I ever had was when they were sautéed in duck fat. Done right, they were not greasy, and made my breakfast. Served with breakfast sausages and poached eggs on toast, what more can I say.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> DH #1 loved duck. I find it just too greasy. No matter how you cook it. But I will say, for the few times I have had home fries, (boiled and cut up potatoes) the best I ever had was when they were sautéed in duck fat. Done right, they were not greasy, and made my breakfast. Served with breakfast sausages and poached eggs on toast, what more can I say.


Yes this sounds like duck confit.  

Re. greasiness...have you tried/had duck where the skin was first pricked (with a fork)?  Lets out the oils. Also if the whole duck is roasted on a rack, the fat drips away - great for roast potatoes.


----------



## bakechef

Visiting Blowing Rock nc for a couple days.  This town exudes charm, and being on top of a mountain there are stunning views!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Yes this sounds like duck confit.
> 
> Re. greasiness...have you tried/had duck where the skin was first pricked (with a fork)?  Lets out the oils. Also if the whole duck is roasted on a rack, the fat drips away - great for roast potatoes.



The Pirate loves duck. A whole roasted duck. My sister used to make one for him every year for his birthday. Then when she died, I took it over. I have a bird stand whereby you place the bird over the part that holds it upright and as it roasts, the fat drips into the pan below. Sort of like a beer can chicken. I simply do not like the taste of duck meat. I do save the grease for the home fries though. Home fries are not roasted potatoes. They are boiled potatoes that once cooked, they are peeled and cut into cubes. Then they are fried the next day. A lot different from hash browns. I have rubbed the outside of potatoes to be baked with duck fat. Nice and crispy skin.


----------



## creative

Today I visited my mother in her nursing home (where she has been residing since this April since her dementia worsened and she can no longer manage stairs). I visit twice a week (my siblings filling in the other days).  She is 94.

She never remembers where she is or what is wrong with her.  I am thankful that she remembers us.  She has vascular dementia so maybe it is the other types that are worse.  I had to remind her of the 2 years I lived with her until she contracted pneumonia - and survived it - after xmas!  

I have to say it is fantastic to get my life back and tend to my garden properly again.  Also to get back into cooking, i.e. trying out recipes (I was out of my comfort zone at her place).


----------



## Addie

Every day at least one of my kids stop by or call to make sure I am all right. They figure I gave a lot of years to them while raising them, so now it is time to give some of it back. I don't expect it, nor do I necessarily need it or ask for it. My kids are just grateful that I am still alive and they have the opportunity to give back some. I am their comfort zone when they get to take home a large pan of mac and cheese with tomatoes, or a chocolate cake, apple pie. If I need anything, I pick up the phone and I will have it by nightfall. No questions asked. So many of the residents here have commented that they wish their kids would visit even one day a week. 

The day will come when your mother will not remember any of her children. Will the visits to her stop then? Dementia is a difficult illness for a family to suffer through. Since her memory is gone, it is up to her children to keep them alive. Pass them down to the grandchildren. Write them down if necessary before they are lost.


----------



## creative

Addie we are constantly jogging her memory.  She remembers bits and pieces but it's patchy.  It's a blessing that she cannot remember her house since she would want to be there.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Addie we are constantly jogging her memory.  She remembers bits and pieces but it's patchy.  It's a blessing that she cannot remember her house since she would want to be there.



We have had a couple of those patients here also. They keep wanting to go home. Unfortunately, their children do not understand that this is a self sustaining residency meaning that the residents have to be able to care for themselves. They start wandering the hall at night totally lost as to where they are. As residents, we can not legally do anything to help them. If they should fall or get hurt while we try to help them, we and the management can be held responsible. So those residents do not last here even for a month. It is very hard to stand by and watch them wandering about in a state of confusion. And I am sure their children can't always understand either. 

Each week when I go to Winthrop for my PT, I walk into a very large room full of very elderly patients. Most of them have Alzheimer's Disease. There is even a husband and wife there. The husband is worse than the wife, so she feeds him. It is very touching to see them sitting side by side, holding hands. One can only hope that when their time comes, they go together. I can't end this missive without giving a lot of credit to the staff at Winthrop. They have more than the patience of Job. I have never heard one of them raise their voice, or show exasperation in caring for these folks. Even if a patient slaps them. Which happens often. Come time for exercising, if the patient can't raise their hands up, a staff member will hold their arms and  help them. Some of the patients have to be fed. Again, the staff to the rescue.


----------



## creative

Yes the staff at my mother's caring home are very caring too.  Mind you, before we introduced my mother to that home we had done our homework (comprehensive researching and visiting what was locally available).

Are you on the staff there then?  It must be very frustrating not to be able to be of help when they fall. At my mother's nursing home, they are dependent on staff (i.e. not set up like Winthrop).  My mother has a sensor mat beside her bed which, should she fall on it, would alert staff.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Yes the staff at my mother's caring home are very caring too.  Mind you, before we introduced my mother to that home we had done our homework (comprehensive researching and visiting what was locally available).
> 
> Are you on the staff there then?  It must be very frustrating not to be able to be of help when they fall. At my mother's nursing home, they are dependent on staff (i.e. not set up like Winthrop).  My mother has a sensor mat beside her bed which, should she fall on it, would alert staff.



No, I am a patient there also. But I am able to live by myself and care for myself. I go there once a month to get my vitals checked and weekly for physical therapy for my leg muscles. I have had three heart attacks and other health problems. So Winthrop is where I go for my medical care.


----------



## creative

Oh my....that's a lot to contend with.  You seem to manage it all quite well from what I have read. 
Thank you for explaining.
 
I have high blood pressure and am obese - put on about 12 kilograms over the 2 years of looking after my mother.  I admit to overeating but feel deprived if I cut back...  I do the odd detox and used to fast for days....way back in the last century!


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Oh my....that's a lot to contend with.  You seem to manage it all quite well from what I have read.
> Thank you for explaining.
> 
> I have high blood pressure and am obese - put on about 12 kilograms over the 2 years of looking after my mother.  I admit to overeating but feel deprived if I cut back...  I do the odd detox and used to fast for days....way back in the last century!



You do the things in life that you have to do without complaining. Just do it and get it done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> We have had a couple of those patients here also. They keep wanting to go home. Unfortunately, their children do not understand that this is a self sustaining residency meaning that the residents have to be able to care for themselves. They start wandering the hall at night totally lost as to where they are. As residents, we can not legally do anything to help them. If they should fall or get hurt while we try to help them, we and the management can be held responsible. So those residents do not last here even for a month. It is very hard to stand by and watch them wandering about in a state of confusion. And I am sure their children can't always understand either.
> 
> Each week when I go to Winthrop for my PT, I walk into a very large room full of very elderly patients. Most of them have Alzheimer's Disease. There is even a husband and wife there. The husband is worse than the wife, so she feeds him. It is very touching to see them sitting side by side, holding hands. One can only hope that when their time comes, they go together. I can't end this missive without giving a lot of credit to the staff at Winthrop. They have more than the patience of Job. I have never heard one of them raise their voice, or show exasperation in caring for these folks. Even if a patient slaps them. Which happens often. Come time for exercising, if the patient can't raise their hands up, a staff member will hold their arms and  help them. Some of the patients have to be fed. Again, the staff to the rescue.



Often I wish I was back on the floor, working with my demented patients.  But, I don't think I could keep up anymore.  Interviews and coordinating care is all I can handle these days.


----------



## taxlady

I should have put the car back in the garage. They cleaned the garage today, so I parked the car on the street last night. I'm just being such a klutz today, that I don't think driving is a good idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished listening to my team's baseball game. Cleveland is playing in the Twin Cities. Before the Twins had even one out in their half of the first inning my Tribe was losing 5-0. Over the decades I've learned to never give up on this team because they have pulled off some memorable wins. Tonight they did it again! By the time was over we had won 7-5. Yay Team!

I have a few last pieces of laundry to fold, and then I'm going to get all comfy in my nicegown (what our daughter called her favorite nightgown when she was little) and curl up in the sun room to read. I just picked up the next book in the Wine Lover's Mystery series and I want to tuck into "A Toast for Murder". Of course I'll be sipping on a bit of wine while reading it.


----------



## CWS4322

Watching the littles and the big girls (and boys) interact. I love having chickens. They are so entertaining. Merla and Hester have been having show downs lately. They tuck their heads down, do a stare-off and then flutter up and do chest bumps. Not sure which of the two will end up being top hen of that mini flock. My money is on Merla. She was the first to perch at night and is a bit of a loner. Who knew having chickens could be so entertaining and so much fun!


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> Watching the littles and the big girls (and boys) interact. I love having chickens. They are so entertaining. Merla and Hester have been having show downs lately. They tuck their heads down, do a stare-off and then flutter up and do chest bumps. Not sure which of the two will end up being top hen of that mini flock. My money is on Merla. She was the first to perch at night and is a bit of a loner. Who knew having chickens could be so entertaining and so much fun!



My aunt's name is Merla, that's not a name that you hear often!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just finished listening to my team's baseball game. Cleveland is playing in the Twin Cities. Before the Twins had even one out in their half of the first inning my Tribe was losing 5-0. Over the decades I've learned to never give up on this team because they have pulled off some memorable wins. Tonight they did it again! By the time was over we had won 7-5. Yay Team!
> 
> I have a few last pieces of laundry to fold, and then I'm going to get all comfy in my nicegown (what our daughter called her favorite nightgown when she was little) and curl up in the sun room to read. I just picked up the next book in the Wine Lover's Mystery series and I want to tuck into "A Toast for Murder". Of course I'll be sipping on a bit of wine while reading it.



Is it just me? I love folding laundry. I find it relaxing. You can carry on a conversation, watch TV, have some private thoughts, all while folding laundry.


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> My aunt's name is Merla, that's not a name that you hear often!


I am not sure what it means, but I selected it because this gal is white with gray markings--the word I know for that in the dog world is merle is I named her Merla. Merla is quite the character. She spends a lot of time spinning in circles and jumping up in the air trying to catch bugs.


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> I am not sure what it means, but I selected it because this gal is white with gray markings--the word I know for that in the dog world is merle is I named her Merla. Merla is quite the character. She spends a lot of time spinning in circles and jumping up in the air trying to catch bugs.



My aunt is quite a character too...

He grandfather's name was Merle so I guess that was a way that my grandmother made the name sound more feminine.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Last week grandson scratched the back of his heel, so I was puting some first -aid cream on it (he did it with the toenail from his other foot). Well, I looked at it this morning and couldn't believe my eyes. There was a red streak coming out of the scab, it was  headed up his leg. I called his mother and told her I was taking him to have it checked out. (my uncle died of blood poisoning at the age of 19, I also had it in a thumb, the doctor said if we had waited 1 more day , they would have taken the thumb off). Well, it was a good thing the doctor ckecked it out, his diagnoses was (Bacterial skin infection and Lymphangitis.) He started him right away on Amoxicillin. He will be fine but it sure had me worried.


----------



## taxlady

Oh dear, JoAnn. Yes, that would be scary. I'm glad you got it sorted.


----------



## GotGarlic

Good thing you kept an eye on it, JoAnn!


----------



## Addie

Grandma to the rescue. So glad you caught it in time. 

I went to Winthrop this morning. I have been having a hard time eating lately. They food just doesn't want to go down. It gets stuck around my chest area after the third bite and just sits there slowly working it way down. But while it is doing that it is very uncomfortable. So they had the eating therapist come and watch me eat lunch. I had an egg salad sandwich and vegetable barley soup along with a glass of whole milk. Sure enough after a couple of bites of the sandwich, I stopped eating it and went to the soup. I took two spoonfuls  and that was all I could get down. The therapist thinks it may be by my esophagus may be scarred from all the heartburn over the years. So I will be going for a barium Xray to see what is happening. I do take meds for the heartburn, but I just may need something stronger than what I am on. So we will see. Just what I need. Another arse ache. Getting old is hard work.


----------



## creative

Oh that's awful Addie....not being able to eat properly.  Are you hungry but can't or have lost your appetite in the process?  Would something soothing like cream/milk based dishes slip down easier?


----------



## luvs

I waited on a cable guy. he arrived & fixed my remotes/etcetera. I spoke to my Mom earlier, so as to chit-chat & discuss pricing on pens & notebooks. I cleaned, spoke to a few people, & soon, i'll be shopping. we shifted the time regarding when we ought shop. gonna see if she is hungry; maybe we could get a quick dinner, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> Last week grandson scratched the back of his heel....Well, it was a good thing the doctor ckecked it out, his diagnoses was (Bacterial skin infection and Lymphangitis.) He started him right away on Amoxicillin. He will be fine but it sure had me worried.


Wow, sounds like it could have been a close call. Glad you were able to sve the boy from himself. Now maybe an afternoon of Grandma/grandson pedis is in order?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Getting old is hard work.



You're right, it's no picnic. But like my Mom would say, it beats the alternative. Hope they fix your swallowing issue soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finishing up with a baseball lover's Afternoon Delight - a day game. It's in the 9th inning; when it's over I'll be heading out the door with my SIL to do a bit of grocery shopping.


----------



## luvs

we went shopping at b&b works; i got 2 new scents & my friend got lotion. i also bought sanitizers & a holder for them.
i love that place.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, sounds like it could have been a close call. Glad you were able to sve the boy from himself. Now maybe an afternoon of Grandma/grandson pedis is in order?



The little guy is off to a fun weekend with his other side of the family. I have to wait for another week before I get him again. Can't wait.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Last week grandson scratched the back of his heel, so I was puting some first -aid cream on it (he did it with the toenail from his other foot). Well, I looked at it this morning and couldn't believe my eyes. There was a red streak coming out of the scab, it was  headed up his leg. I called his mother and told her I was taking him to have it checked out. (my uncle died of blood poisoning at the age of 19, I also had it in a thumb, the doctor said if we had waited 1 more day , they would have taken the thumb off). Well, it was a good thing the doctor ckecked it out, his diagnoses was (Bacterial skin infection and Lymphangitis.) He started him right away on Amoxicillin. He will be fine but it sure had me worried.



I'm glad you caught it JoAnn!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, good catch, JoAnne!  Wow, scary stuff.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, good catch, JoAnne!  Wow, scary stuff.




+1..


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Oh that's awful Addie....not being able to eat properly.  Are you hungry but can't or have lost your appetite in the process?  Would something soothing like cream/milk based dishes slip down easier?



The therapist thinks that my esophagus is scarred from too much heartburn over the years. I really tried to eat today. Even tried to wash it down with milk. It took four swallows to get one small sip of milk down. I don't get hunger pains. When I had my gastro surgery many years ago, they cut the nerve that tells you when you are hungry.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> The therapist thinks that my esophagus is scarred from too much heartburn over the years. I really tried to eat today. Even tried to wash it down with milk. It took four swallows to get one small sip of milk down. I don't get hunger pains. When I had my gastro surgery many years ago, they cut the nerve that tells you when you are hungry.


Oh gosh Addie....if you could see my face - I feel so sorry for you. ♥  

How do you manage to talk here about food related topics given your condition?  Is it not painful to even discuss for you?


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Oh gosh Addie....if you could see my face - I feel so sorry for you. ♥
> 
> How do you manage to talk here about food related topics given your condition?  Is it not painful to even discuss for you?



Not at all. I am 75 years old. The longest living member of my family so far. All my relatives died at a rather young age. So considering all that, I am very fortunate. This is just another ass ache that comes with old age.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Not at all. I am 75 years old. The longest living member of my family so far. All my relatives died at a rather young age. So considering all that, I am very fortunate. This is just another ass ache that comes with old age.



Ass ache? That really doesn't sound like you, Addie LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Not at all. I am 75 years old. The longest living member of my family so far. All my relatives died at a rather young age. So considering all that, I am very fortunate. This is just another ass ache that comes with old age.



For me, based on size alone, I would prefer a toothache!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Ass ache? That really doesn't sound like you, Addie LOL



It is an old family saying. The one part of the body that doesn't usually ache, is your backside. (Although Bostonians pronounce it "arse".) So when you have an ass ache, you know you are in bad shape.


----------



## Addie

I have become the Matriarch of the family. Not a title I came in to willingly. I am the last of my generation. Both my parents, two siblings, cousins, aunts, uncles, (both sides) husbands, everybody is now gone. The only ones left are me, and all three (of four) of my sister's children, and four (of five) of mine. Then there are her grandkids and mine. I have 17 all total. I don't know how many are left on her side. 

I have become the family record keeper. There is a distant relative from my BIL who went to Ancestors.com and created a family tree. I must have spent a total of 20 hours of more giving her all the family names, birth dates, etc. She has been able to trace us back on my father's side to the late 1600's. It all came about because my sister's husband is related to her, so now there are several branches of the family on the tree. 

My mother had polio and didn't get out much. I spent many evenings sitting at the kitchen table with her playing cards and she is the one who gave me most of the family history during those games. I am surprised I remembered it all. But it has been an interesting journey.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I have become the Matriarch of the family. Not a title I came in to willingly. I am the last of my generation. Both my parents, two siblings, cousins, aunts, uncles, (both sides) husbands, everybody is now gone. The only ones left are me, and all three (of four) of my sister's children, and four (of five) of mine. Then there are her grandkids and mine. I have 17 all total. I don't know how many are left on her side.
> 
> I have become the family record keeper. There is a distant relative from my BIL who went to Ancestors.com and created a family tree. I must have spent a total of 20 hours of more giving her all the family names, birth dates, etc. She has been able to trace us back on my father's side to the late 1600's. It all came about because my sister's husband is related to her, so now there are several branches of the family on the tree.
> 
> My mother had polio and didn't get out much. I spent many evenings sitting at the kitchen table with her playing cards and she is the one who gave me most of the family history during those games. I am surprised I remembered it all. But it has been an interesting journey.


Have your father's side of the family been in America since the 1600s? Wow!. 

One of my cousins and I did my maternal grandmother's family tree a few years ago. She chose them because they had an unusual surname - Durow. (Lots of them in the US but none of them are ours as they almost all came from Germany and we don't think ours did). We got back to the mid-17th century and then lost contact as we could find Joseph Durow's marriage entry in the church at Mugginton in Derbyshire but no record of his birth anywhere in the UK. We were in contact with a lot of Derbyshire Durows who all turned out to be related to us but none of them who had done their family tree could get back past Joseph. 

There seem to be two main enclaves of Durows in England - ours in Derbyshire and the other in and around Portsmouth, a big port on the south coast so who knows. 

One of my grandmother's brothers, Thomas, took off to Canada, Arriving  in Quebec on the Melitta in 1921 but we can find no reference to him thereafter. He  probably arrived too late for the 1921 census or avoided it as he isn't on it and that's the last one available. So we may never know what he did.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> Have your father's side of the family been in America since the 1600s? Wow!.
> 
> One of my cousins and I did my maternal grandmother's family tree a few years ago. She chose them because they had an unusual surname - Durow. (Lots of them in the US but none of them are ours as they almost all came from Germany and we don't think ours did). We got back to the mid-17th century and then lost contact as we could find Joseph Durow's marriage entry in the church at Mugginton in Derbyshire but no record of his birth anywhere in the UK. We were in contact with a lot of Derbyshire Durows who all turned out to be related to us but none of them who had done their family tree could get back past Joseph.
> 
> There seem to be two main enclaves of Durows in England - ours in Derbyshire and the other in and around Portsmouth, a big port on the south coast so who knows.
> 
> One of my grandmother's brothers, Thomas, took off to Canada, Arriving  in Quebec on the Melitta in 1921 but we can find no reference to him thereafter. He  probably arrived too late for the 1921 census or avoided it as he isn't on it and that's the last one available. So we may never know what he did.



Was your Thomas Durow born in 1890?

Could this be him?


----------



## Addie

My father's side is Native American. So they were here for a lot longer than that. Even before the Pilgrims arrived. Most of the information that we were able to find on them come from passing down by word of mouth. It wasn't until they started to keep a census, that there is a written history of them. The tribe is rather big now and has split into two different locations. The tribe comes from Maine.


----------



## Cheryl J

Recovering from a week of subbing at a local school.  Love the kids, and happy to see the familiar little faces, but have to say I'm glad it's over.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm just waiting on the dishwasher to finish so I can open it up and let everything air dry. Seems like I've spent half the day waiting on machines.  When it's done, I'M done. Then I'll be headed to the sun room with a glass of wine and my murder mystery book.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready for bed soon and reflecting on things.  Tomorrow was supposed to be the day we renewed our wedding vows.  Since setting this up last fall, I have been in the hospital 7 times, had 3 surgical procedures, found out I have diabetes, a hormonal imbalance and a hernia which will need repairing.  I lost my birth certificate and time is running out to get my passport for our cruise next month and TB may be going on strike when we get back.

So what am I doing tomorrow?  Getting a vitamin treatment from my Naturopath to try and build up my immune system and returning the beautiful ring TB got me for the ceremony.  He told me I could keep it, but I told him I don't need it when I have him!  We will probably go out to dinner though with my limited diet at the moment (a diabetic diet but I can't digest meat as a complication from the gall bladder/liver/appendix fiasco!) we aren't sure  where to go.

Oh, and I have sent away for a new birth certificate, just hoping it will arrive in time.  It has to come from another province and our mail system is not so hot.  

So, that's what I have, am and will be doing!


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> Was your Thomas Durow born in 1890?
> 
> Could this be him?


Yes, that's him. He wasn't much talked of in the family but from the records on-line he appears to have left a wife, Ada, in England. If the information collated by other seekers is accurate it appears she was pregnant when he left but may have remarried later so whether she discovered she was widowed or she managed to get a divorce or had him declared dead, I don't know. My maternal grandfather, Thomas's BiL, was in Canada for 6 months before WWI escorting a consignment of horses and had wanted my Grandmother to go out to join him with a view to settling there but she didn't want to. When Thomas disappeared G'father was very upset that his tales of how wonderful Canada was were responsible for Thomas taking off and the family losing contact with him. 

I sometimes wonder where or what or even _if _I'd be now if my grandparents had settled in Canada.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> Yes, that's him. He wasn't much talked of in the family but from the records on-line he appears to have left a wife, Ada, in England. If the information collated by other seekers is accurate it appears she was pregnant when he left but may have remarried later so whether she discovered she was widowed or she managed to get a divorce or had him declared dead, I don't know. My maternal grandfather, Thomas's BiL, was in Canada for 6 months before WWI escorting a consignment of horses and had wanted my Grandmother to go out to join him with a view to settling there but she didn't want to. When Thomas disappeared G'father was very upset that his tales of how wonderful Canada was were responsible for Thomas taking off and the family losing contact with him.
> 
> I sometimes wonder where or what or even _if _I'd be now if my grandparents had settled in Canada.



Last night I cast my net across North America and only found one promising lead.

Thomas Durow, Saanich, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, died 3/27/1976

I found several other references to him in British Columbia voting registry from 1945 until about 1965.

I could not find any specifics that you could use to link him to another relative.  I got the impression that this fella might have been involved in shipping.  I saw references to him traveling as a passenger or crew to Seattle Washington several times.

I also reference to Else Durow, Saanich, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, died 1980.  

They were the only two I could find which is unusual.

Good luck!


----------



## creative

I saw something odd on my way to a large wholefoods supermarket/hot food place today.  At a bus-stop, 
on one of the seats was a pair of boxer shorts (not even in a bag) with a card on top of it, in an unsealed envelope.  There was no-one else around.  I looked to see what was inside the envelope.  A nice, brand new birthday card with no handwritten message in it!   So a birthday card and a pair of boxer shorts (that looked quite new).  How odd!  I did kind of quickly look round to see if it might be a joke or there might be a camera somewhere.

This might be the kind of thing that, in a writing workshop, students could be asked to imagine the scenario that led up to this event and write a story.

I can't think how this occurred....perhaps someone had split up from someone and left them there with 
a sarcastic happy birthday card to a passing tramp?  


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Working up the energy to go to Costco and Wally-World...don't wanna, but hav'ta...


----------



## vitauta

QUITE new?  yeah, i'd say there's a juicy backstory begging to be told here....


----------



## taxlady

That's really odd, Creative.


----------



## Katie H

Didn't get any of the usual Friday housekeeping chores done yesterday, so today was a huge catch-up day.  In addition, as I was doing some of the laundry, I used the last of our detergent.  That necessitated making a fresh 10-gallon batch.  Fortunately, I've streamlined the process after making it for years and years, so it wasn't too much of a problem.  And, the good thing, we now have tons of detergent in our stash.

Supper will be easy because there are some leftovers that need attention and we can begin anew tomorrow.

The rest of today will be a little lighter.  All that's left to do is to remake our bed with the linens I just gathered off the outside clothesline.

Time to put my feet up and turn my attention to Huck Finn.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting getting my vitamin coctail by iv at the naturopath clinic. I just ordered a kindle paperwhite to take with me on the cruise.  that way I can read and don't have to take my tablet/pc which is so much bigger.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here very worried. I woke up today and when I started to cough (yes, I still have that dang cough) my ribs felt like I had broken every one of them. I also feel a small amount of pain if I take a deep breath. Good heavens, I hope it is not pneumonia. This has been one heck of a summer. Will I ever feel "well" again? I am sick of having one thing after another go wrong. 

When I went to Winthrop Thursday, my lungs sounded very clear. No crackling. Could something go so wrong that quickly?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I am sitting here very worried. I woke up today and when I started to cough (yes, I still have that dang cough) my ribs felt like I had broken every one of them. I also feel a small amount of pain if I take a deep breath. Good heavens, I hope it is not pneumonia. This has been one heck of a summer. Will I ever feel "well" again? I am sick of having one thing after another go wrong.
> 
> When I went to Winthrop Thursday, my lungs sounded very clear. No crackling. *Could something go so wrong that quickly? *



Yes!


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs Addie))) Let's hope you didn't break any ribs.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Gentle hugs Addie))) Let's hope you didn't break any ribs.



Thank you. I don't think I did. Right now I am feeling much better than when I woke up. In fact Spike commented that I seemed to be running around in spite of how I said I felt. I will keep an eye on the color of my phlegm and if it turns dark green, and/or the pain of breathing returns, 911 it will be. I am up to date with my Pneumonia shot.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, take good care of yourself. We need you here!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Thank you. I don't think I did. Right now I am feeling much better than when I woke up. In fact Spike commented that I seemed to be running around in spite of how I said I felt. I will keep an eye on the color of my phlegm and if it turns dark green, and/or the pain of breathing returns, 911 it will be. I am up to date with my Pneumonia shot.


Hope you feel better soon without needing to resort to 911.

This cold seems to have gone on forever, you couldn't be allergic to something, could you? Anyone been doing building work on the building lately? New detergent, cleaning products, etc., in use either in your apartment or in the communal areas? New carpet or floor covering? Animals? Have you eaten anything unusual which could have set up a reaction? Hayfever?

Allergies can come on fairly suddenly and can be caused by something you've never had problems with before and anything causing sneezing and coughing can get on your chest and cause lung problems.

We need you here so don't mess with your health


----------



## Mad Cook

*Yoo, hoo, Kayelle (*

Wave, wave, Kayelle, are you OK? The California earthquake has been on the news over here and it sounds quite bad. Is it near you?


----------



## GotGarlic

Mad Cook said:


> Wave, wave, Kayelle, are you OK? The California earthquake has been on the news over here and it sounds quite bad. Is it near you?



Kayelle is in southern California - several hundred miles from the earthquake. My BIL happened to be in Napa Valley for a family party. No injuries to the family but they are probably still without power. Some roads were damaged and are impassable. I hope he can get home without too much trouble.


----------



## Katie H

Looks like I will have to formulate my plan of the day for tomorrow.  Glenn just brought in two 5-gallon buckets crammed full to overflowing with Italian green beans.  These plants are never going to stop...but that's a good thing.

I'll probably tip them tonight while we watch TV, then I'll be a little ahead of the game for tomorrow morning.  I will have to go to the store and buy more jars because I'd rather can them than freeze them.  I want to save room in the freezer for the corn, which is about to knock on the back door.  It'll probably be ready by mid-week.  This is the second planting and it's doing well.

We're going to enjoy the fruits of all this hard work come wintertime.


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> Last night I cast my net across North America and only found one promising lead.
> 
> Thomas Durow, Saanich, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, died 3/27/1976
> 
> I found several other references to him in British Columbia voting registry from 1945 until about 1965.
> 
> I could not find any specifics that you could use to link him to another relative.  I got the impression that this fella might have been involved in shipping.  I saw references to him traveling as a passenger or crew to Seattle Washington several times.
> 
> I also reference to Else Durow, Saanich, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, died 1980.
> 
> They were the only two I could find which is unusual.
> 
> Good luck!


Wow, Aunt Bea. Thanks for that. Will try and follow it up. If it's the same Thomas he died aged 86. Long life runs in the family!

There are quite a lot of Durows, mostly with a German connection in the USA.

Where did you find all this?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Mad Cook said:


> Wow, Aunt Bea. Thanks for that. Will try and follow it up. If it's the same Thomas he died aged 86. Long life runs in the family!
> 
> There are quite a lot of Durows, mostly with a German connection in the USA.
> 
> Where did you find all this?



Most of the hits came up on Ancestry.CA  I'm not a member so I could not get specifics.

He died in March at 85, before his 86 birthday, if your Thomas was born after March  this could be a good lead.

Good luck.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I am sitting here very worried. I woke up today and when I started to cough (yes, I still have that dang cough) my ribs felt like I had broken every one of them. I also feel a small amount of pain if I take a deep breath. Good heavens, I hope it is not pneumonia. This has been one heck of a summer. Will I ever feel "well" again? I am sick of having one thing after another go wrong.
> 
> When I went to Winthrop Thursday, my lungs sounded very clear. No crackling. Could something go so wrong that quickly?


How are you feeling today, Addie?


----------



## Mad Cook

Aunt Bea said:


> Most of the hits came up on Ancestry.CA  I'm not a member so I could not get specifics.
> 
> He died in March at 85, before his 86 birthday, if your Thomas was born after March  this could be a good lead.
> 
> Good luck.


I hadn't found Ancestry.CA but no I have I will consult with my cousin to see if she has worldwide membership of Ancestry and if not I'll join myself.

In the meantime, I've written to the editor of the Saanich News about the possibility of publishing a "fishing" letter. 

This is the nearest we've got, thank you.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> How are you feeling today, Addie?



Much better. I had a good solid all through the night deep sleep. And when I woke up this morning, I stayed in bed just resting. Here it is two p.m. and I just got up. In a little while I am going to go into the bathroom for a nice long hot shower while Rosie the Roomba runs around doing her cleaning. I have decided to make this a complete "Me" day. This has been the worst summer I can remember and I *am* going to get back to feeling good all the time.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, good to hear you are feeling better and you had a good sleep.

I am pacing the floor and biting my nails waiting for the mail person to come.  It seems to be coming later every week with a new person as often since our old one retired.  I am expecting my birth certificate so I can get my passport in time for the cruise.  It is funny, we are just going up the coast and it is hard to believe we are entering another country!


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> Addie, good to hear you are feeling better and you had a good sleep.
> 
> I am pacing the floor and biting my nails waiting for the mail person to come.  It seems to be coming later every week with a new person as often since our old one retired.  I am expecting my birth certificate so I can get my passport in time for the cruise. * It is funny, we are just going up the coast and it is hard to believe we are entering another country! *



Just look for a hole in the fence, everyone else does!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> Most of the hits came up on Ancestry.CA  I'm not a member so I could not get specifics.
> 
> He died in March at 85, before his 86 birthday, if your Thomas was born after March  this could be a good lead.
> 
> Good luck.





Mad Cook said:


> I hadn't found Ancestry.CA but no I have I will consult with my cousin to see if she has worldwide membership of Ancestry and if not I'll join myself.
> 
> In the meantime, I've written to the editor of the Saanich News about the possibility of publishing a "fishing" letter.
> 
> This is the nearest we've got, thank you.



I just started following this conversation here as I was away.  I am a world member of ancestry.ca and also might be able to get you information here in BC Canada for you.  PM me Mad Cook and I will see what I can do!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> Just look for a hole in the fence, everyone else does!



Good advice Aunt Bea, though it might be a little hard from a cruise ship.  Maybe I can just grab one of the life boats and paddle to shore!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm scanning my computer for a virus.  I don't think it is on my end, not sure.

I just saw a young lady from down the block go by.  She walks her two dogs several times each day.  One is a young energetic Lab and the other is an ancient Basset Hound that can no longer walk.  The Basset rides, on a blanket, in a red Radio Flyer wagon while the young Lab strains to sniff every blade of grass along the route.  They make an interesting trio!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sitting here listening to a wonderful thunder storm past through our area.


----------



## Addie

We had slow cooker country style ribs yesterday. (Or last night.) So the dirty dishes are sitting in the sink calling me. I was just too tires to do them. So there they sit. I hate starting my day with a sink full of dirty dishes from the day before. The ribs were really good though.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> We had slow cooker country style ribs yesterday. (Or last night.) So the dirty dishes are sitting in the sink calling me. I was just too tires to do them. So there they sit. I hate starting my day with a sink full of dirty dishes from the day before. The ribs were really good though.


When I have a chore I dislike doing I try to combine it with something pleasurable, e.g. music or the radio.  That way I don't notice it too much.  Oh, and to have a treat lined up for afterwards goes without saying!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> We had slow cooker country style ribs yesterday. (Or last night.) So the dirty dishes are sitting in the sink calling me. I was just too tires to do them. So there they sit. I hate starting my day with a sink full of dirty dishes from the day before. The ribs were really good though.



I hear you Addie.Nothing worse than to go to bed knowing the kitchen is spotless to wake up with at least 40 minutes of dirty dishes in the morning.I mean they are all over my clean kitchen.

One day I woke up and saw that mess.Ticked me off.
I opened up the the bedroom doors.Walked away. While I was cleaning up their mess again,I made darn sure they heard every clanking dish being washed.Took my sweet time doing it to.
Even vacumed the carpets.GOOD MORNING SUNSHINES!!!

Now we have an understanding.Keep her well stocked in paper plates.


----------



## JoAnn L.

When I was a teenager I had a babysitting job for a nurse. I would get there early in the morning and there in the kitchen was all of their dirty dishes sitting on the table yet from the night before with a sink full of dirty pots and pans, which she expected me to clean up. To top it off her husband would be there in the middle room in bed. That job only lasted two days.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...I hate starting my day with a sink full of dirty dishes from the day before...





Chef Munky said:


> ...Nothing worse than to go to bed knowing the kitchen is spotless to wake up with at least 40 minutes of dirty dishes in the morning.I mean they are all over my clean kitchen.
> 
> One day I woke up and saw that mess.Ticked me off...





JoAnn L. said:


> ...there in the kitchen was all of their dirty dishes sitting on the table yet from the night before with a sink full of dirty pots and pans, which she expected me to clean up...



I have no such issues.  We finish dinner around 8:00PM and SO and I just want to relax.  I often leave all or part of the dinner dishes and the hand washing for the next day when I am alone and there are no new posts on DC.


----------



## Chef Munky

> I have no such issues.  We finish dinner around 8:00PM and SO and I just want to relax.  I often leave all or part of the dinner dishes and the hand washing for the next day when I am alone and there are no new posts on DC.



I wish dishes weren't an issue around here.But unfortunately leisure time is very little these days for me.Dishes and kitchen have to be done right after dinner.I do wash as I go.
They know I get up early to make hubby's, lunch dinner and the emergency meal.Paper plates have certainly cut down on the dishes,standing time.Now it's whoever tops the can off takes out the trash..
Don't look at me.*invisible*


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm too cheap for paper plates!

I try to wash the dishes and tidy up before I turn in. 

You never know when the paramedics or the fire department will decide to show up in the middle of the night!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm too cheap for paper plates!
> 
> I try to wash the dishes and tidy up before I turn in.
> 
> You never know when the paramedics or the fire department will decide to show up in the middle of the night!



Never thought of that.  If they see I am slow to do the dishes I may not get the best level of medical care...


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Never thought of that.  If they see I am slow to do the dishes I may not get the best level of medical care...



Did you notice I messed up my last post..Wakey, wakeyyy.

And you know these days if anyone sees anything like a sink full of dishes,
your now considered a hoarder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to stay awake. Did't seem to have a problem at 6:38 AM. Or 7:38 AM. Or 8:38 AM...  Woke up an hour apart until I gave up around 10:30 and said heck with it.




JoAnn L. said:


> When I was a teenager I had a babysitting job for a nurse. I would get there early in the morning and there in the kitchen was all of their dirty dishes sitting on the table yet from the night before with a sink full of dirty pots and pans, which she expected me to clean up. To top it off her husband would be there in the middle room in bed. That job only lasted two days.


A long-ago boyfriend had to pick his parents up from the airport. He got me along the way (I lived between where he went to college and where his parents' home was) so we could do something after we deposited the folks at home. First, he had to stop at the house, so he told me to wait  in the car until he "inspected". Came back out with a bit of steam coming out of the years because Mom and Dad had gone on their weekend trip and left all the dirty dishes on the table!  Yuck. Guess this was a regular routine of theirs - he went in to make sure it wasn't bug-infested, I guess. I have no idea how he turned out to be such a neat-freak. Self-defense, I suppose.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> Never thought of that.  If they see I am slow to do the dishes I may not get the best level of medical care...



Maybe it's because I live alone, I want to leave this world in as good a shape as I found it!


----------



## simonbaker

I'm going for a bike ride on such a beautiful day.


----------



## buckytom

i'm organizing some gopro vids on my computer.

riding waves at the joisey shore a few weeks ago:


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the pool.  Got to share it with the home-schoolers and their kids, all the other kids are back in school.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's because I live alone, I want to leave this world in as good a shape as I found it!



Living alone I have no excuse for leaving except that if I am tired, I can't stand too long on my legs. So I leave them for later or the next day. I too use paper plates. Small ones, bowls and larger plates. It certainly cuts down on the mess. But I refuse to use plastic cutlery. Every so often my daughter will pick up a commercial size bunch of paper cups with the lids. Saves on the dirty cups. They last me forever. Five hundred is a lot of cups. 

I can afford the expense of the paper products. A small luxury for myself. I don't want my last words to be, "I wish I had done more housework."


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's because I live alone, I want to leave this world in as good a shape as I found it!



I live alone too, Bea.  To me, that means I don't have to worry whether there are dishes to be washed.  

It's more important to me to take care of my "bad" back.  Sometimes, it takes me several tries to get a bunch of dishes done.  If my back starts to hurt, I found that if I stop immediately and sit down for a few minutes, I don't end up with a lasting backache.  In my case, I had to learn not to push myself, or I'd pay the price.

It took me awhile to get used to the idea, but now I have much less lasting back pain than I used to have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just leave them for the Ogre, you should hear him roar if he thinks I am washing dishes.  Gives him something to do.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just leave them for the Ogre, you should hear him roar if he thinks I am washing dishes.  Gives him something to do.



Glad I'm not the only lucky lady around here PF. The first time I ever cooked for Steve he told me to go sit outside and relax while he cleaned up the kitchen. I did just that, and looked up and said said, thank you Lord.


----------



## LPBeier

TB empties the dishwasher in the morning so I don't have to bend.  I fill it throughout the day (easier for me than emptying for some reason) and then when he gets home from work in the evening he puts the soap in and turns it on.  Great teamwork!

I am up again nursing some pain, but it isn't as bad as the past few weeks.  I am down on a lot of my medication as well, so the new diet seems to be helping.  I just need to get my sleep and not take two hour naps in the afternoon.


----------



## Katie H

Since we're usually done with our evening meal by 6:30 p.m., the kitchen is always completely cleaned up and so we can have an evening of TV or whatever we find to entertain ourselves.  Occasionally, we've been so tired that we've even been in bed and asleep by 8 p.m.  Not often, but every once in a while the tired stick just gives us a good old whack.  Tonight might be one of those nights...at least for me.

Except for eating breakfast and a brief lunch, this is the first time I've sat down all day.  I've been canning all day.

Finally got the last of the Italian green beans done, to the tune of 7 more quarts and 3 packages for the freezer, along with a generous portion to have with tonight's supper.

Cut off corn to end up with 16 cups of fat, juicy kernels and 50 plump ears.  All the corn has been put in our auxiliary refrigerator until I can can/process it tomorrow.

I also roasted the last of the tomatoes and now have a half gallon of roasted tomato sauce to turn into my "special" tomato sauce recipe and can in jars.

I'm whupped and am soooooo ready to put my feet up and "take 5."


----------



## GotGarlic

Whew! After all that, Katie, I hope you take 10 or 15! ;-)


----------



## Addie

*And what about the kids?*

Some of the school bus drivers here in Boston have decided not to show up for work. Contract difficulties. Only certain schools (Charter Schools) and kids are presently in school. Next week all the schools will start after Labor Day. 

Parents brought their kids to the bus stop, and then headed off to work. All the time thinking their child would be in school. But an hour later, no bus. Fortunately the bus company sent buses out to pick up these kids an hour later. Most of the children had headed home, crossing dangerous streets. And since most children have cell phones they were able to call their parents to let them know what happened. 

Why aren't these contract problems solved over the summer? And why are they waiting until the first day of school to go on strike? A strike not authorized by their union. In this state, public servants are not allowed to go out on strike. I really think the school bus drivers should come under this rule.  

What happens next week when the kindergarten kids start school and the parents along with their children are standing there waiting for a bus that isn't coming? These drivers who don't like the way their union is handling the talks, who decide to make their own work rules, need to be fired. Obviously to them the safety of these children just don't matter.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Whew! After all that, Katie, I hope you take 10 or 15! ;-)



Actually, GG, I took 30.  I went into our bedroom and took a 30-minute nap.  I didn't sleep, but rested comfortably.  Guess it must've energized me because I went ahead and finished the sauce and just put 8 half pints of oven-roasted tomato sauce into the water bath canner.  That means both canners will be finished for the season when the sauce is done.

Tomorrow should be a breeze.  Yeah!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well I WAS listening to the baseball game, but then the internet started fluttering in and out again and I keep getting knocked off. A repeat of our Saturday adventures. 

I'll now spend the rest of the evening watching the news and trying to catch a ride on the WWW.


----------



## Addie

*I am cheering and dancing!*

Our crazy and stupid Supermarket Family Feud has come to an end. The workers are returning to work starting tomorrow. By the first of the month, just in time for food stamp recipients to start getting their groceries for less. 

They finally reached an agreement tonight and a binding agreement was signed. All that is left is the legalese end of it. 

The employees that were fired during the protest, will get their jobs back. All employees are to report to work tomorrow including those fired. A lot of the employees weren't even sure they could win this fight. But they were willing to stick their necks out. The rally adopted a giraffe as their symbol. What else has such a long neck. The employees and the public have won. Not bad for a non-union company. 

One of the employees said, "The celebration will last all of five minutes. Then it back to work!" 

Personally, I am glad the employees won.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Our crazy and stupid Supermarket Family Feud has come to an end. The workers are returning to work starting tomorrow. By the first of the month, just in time for food stamp recipients to start getting their groceries for less.
> 
> They finally reached an agreement tonight and a binding agreement was signed. All that is left is the legalese end of it.
> 
> The employees that were fired during the protest, will get their jobs back. All employees are to report to work tomorrow including those fired. A lot of the employees weren't even sure they could win this fight. But they were willing to stick their necks out. The rally adopted a giraffe as their symbol. What else has such a long neck. The employees and the public have won. Not bad for a non-union company.
> 
> One of the employees said, "The celebration will last all of five minutes. Then it back to work!"
> 
> Personally, I am glad the employees won.



I'm glad the strike is over and the employees can go back to work.

From what I have read so far it looks like Arthur S. actually won by forcing the sale and freeing up the cash that he was after from the beginning.  The idea of the employees winning looks like window dressing to me.  I'm curious to see the news on this over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm glad the strike is over and the employees can go back to work.
> 
> From what I have read so far it looks like Arthur S. actually won by forcing the sale and freeing up the cash that he was after from the beginning.  The idea of the employees winning looks like window dressing to me.  I'm curious to see the news on this over the next couple of weeks.



This family feud goes back so many years. Artie S hasn't got exactly clean hands. His cousin took him to court claiming that AS cheated him out of his share of the company. The court found for AS and AT had to turn over the controlling amount as a penalty. Since then AS has been trying to get back the controlling amount of the company stock.  Nice family. The founder of the store was an immigrant from Greece. He built it up by putting in very long hours. His two sons took over the business when the old man died. Then one of the brothers died suddenly and that is when all the fun started. The surviving brother screwed the side of the dead brothers family royally. The screwed family took the other side to court and since then all hell has be playing it for all it is worth.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Roasting some zucchini, garlic and onions in olive oil, the house smells great!

Next I need to prep a bunch of escarole so I can make a small batch of Scarola e Fagioli!  

I use my version of Frank Pellegrino's family recipes found in his Rao's restaurant cooking books.  

_Woke up this mornin'~~~~~_


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm continuing my kitchen cabinet cleanout.  Took out a 3 foot stack of cookbooks last night that I'm hoping the library will take.  Today, I'm shocked at the amount of cocktail and dinner napkins I have, most still in their original packages.  Good gravy, apparently I'm a hoarder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A stack of cocktail napkins does not make one a Hoarder Dawg. It just shows you aren't drinking enough.  I have more stuff set aside for our garage sale than I can display in the 2-car garage! I'd post pictures, but I'm afraid DC doesn't have enough band width...or whatever the "space" is called at a website.



I'm heading out to my Happy Place (Market Basket) mostly to congratulate the associates for getting Their Boss back. And to see if they have any Miracle Whip in the salad dressing aisle. We're having fried fish for supper tonight and I thought I'd try the Chief's way of making coleslaw with MW. I'm pretty sure we haven't had that in our home since we got married almost 40 years ago! Like everything else, it's probably changed by now. I'm sure their "quart" is down to 30 or 29 ounces too.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll take that under advisement, CG.  My stack of napkins rivals my stack of cookbooks...


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> A stack of cocktail napkins does not make one a Hoarder Dawg. It just shows you aren't drinking enough.  I have more stuff set aside for our garage sale than I can display in the 2-car garage! I'd post pictures, but I'm afraid DC doesn't have enough band width...or whatever the "space" is called at a website.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm heading out to my Happy Place (Market Basket) mostly to congratulate the associates for getting Their Boss back. And to see if they have any Miracle Whip in the salad dressing aisle. We're having fried fish for supper tonight and I thought I'd try the Chief's way of making coleslaw with MW. I'm pretty sure we haven't had that in our home since we got married almost 40 years ago! Like everything else, it's probably changed by now. I'm sure their "quart" is down to 30 or 29 ounces too.



There is a restaurant back home that makes a wonderful coleslaw and I've heard that their base is Miracle Whip, with just a couple things added.  I don't want that stuff on my sandwich, but it sure is great in a coleslaw!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I'll take that under advisement, CG.  My stack of napkins rivals my stack of cookbooks...



I had a small stash of those "too nice to use napkins" for so long they started to become "too nasty to use"!  I finally just started to use them instead of paper towels until they were gone.  It did free up a small space in the closet that almost immediately disappeared!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I had a small stash of those "too nice to use napkins" for so long they started to become "too nasty to use"!  I finally just started to use them instead of paper towels until they were gone.  It did free up a small space in the closet that almost immediately disappeared!




I hear ya, AB.  I put some in the car along with some of the wrapped takeout plasticware, of which I also had a huge collection.  I left a small stack in the cupboard to use as paper towels.  Geez, I had napkins left over from our wedding reception, almost 30 years ago!


----------



## bakechef

Every time we go to Ikea Rob stocks up on colored napkins.  He feels the need to buy them there because that's where we got the napkin holder...  For a while, he wouldn't want to use them up too quickly so he would want to share my napkin at dinner, (he'd use it after I was done).  That all stopped when I told him he reminded me of his mother, 

Now we can use them freely.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Every time we go to Ikea Rob stocks up on colored napkins.  He feels the need to buy them there because that's where we got the napkin holder...  For a while, he wouldn't want to use them up too quickly so he would want to share my napkin at dinner, (he'd use it after I was done).  That all stopped when I told him he reminded me of his mother,
> 
> Now we can use them freely.




  Most of my unopened napkin stash came from a friend who had also given us a set of plexiglass coasters, where you would switch out the napkins according to season.  It was always her hostess gift.  I just threw them up in the cupboard.

DH and I share our wet hand wipes.  Once we were at the airport awaiting a flight, and had breakfast.  I'd put a used wet hand wipe on an empty plate, along with a used kleenex, planning to throw them away when we left.  To my shock, DH started wiping his hands with my used kleenex, thinking it was the wet wipe!  It still cracks us up!


----------



## bakechef

It usually goes, "you know I wiped my nose with that Rob?"  Now he'll ask if I wiped my nose with it before he uses it,


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm trying to finish my adult Bible study chapter for Sunday. And I mean trying.

These three terrorist kittens are going to drive me over the edge of sanity sooner or later. If it isn't my pencil, it's my workbook they're monstering. If it's not the study book, it's my very pricey study Bible. If it's not the Concordance, it's my notebook. When all else fails, they turn off my keyboard, climb my back, chew on my knuckles, swat my jump drive off the desk, run off with a stylus, climb my legs, and then try to kill each other under the desk on my feet.

I have to go. My Nook just sailed off the desk.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And yet you let them live CCL. 


Doing nuthin'. I was busy yesterday, then woke up in the wee hours this morning because of a Charlie Horse in my thigh. It ached so much it took me so long to fall back to sleep I was considering just getting up for the day after three hours of sleep. I did run a couple errands (had to get wine for an alcohol rubdown tonight - it does work from the inside, right?) and made supper, so I wasn't a total slug.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> There is a restaurant back home that makes a wonderful coleslaw and I've heard that their base is Miracle Whip, with just a couple things added.  I don't want that stuff on my sandwich, but it sure is great in a coleslaw!


It did make a yummy slaw! MW will now be in my refrigerator, at least whenever I plan on making coleslaw.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ... Geez, I had napkins left over from our wedding reception, almost 30 years ago!


I take it back...you're a hoarder.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I take it back...you're a hoarder.




Told ya!


----------



## CarolPa

Right now DH is vacuuming.  He just finished cleaning the kitchen and bathroom floors.  Yesterday, he did laundry.  And I sit here playing on the computer.  Of course, I know why he does this.  He wants to go to the casino.  The answer is still NO!  LOL


----------



## LPBeier

standing in a long line outside the passport office waiting for it to open. sure glad we came early. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## creative

Although my mum is still alive (she is 94 and now in a good nursing home), I have been researching into funeral costs today (e.g. contacts and prices).  This is in order to minimise the future stress and also because it involves agreement with my 2 other siblings (who have fallen out over disputing mum's will).  

The greed for money brings out the ugly side of humanity.  I no longer recognise my sister.  Not being materialistic (I am spiritually focused), I have given them both most of my share but STILL they argue!  

I am learning that disputes/wrangles over who gets what in a will causes many relatives to fall out.  How sad it all is.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawglover, most libraries love to get donations of books.  Our does several used book sales every year.  I am one of their biggest customers, in more ways than one! LOL


----------



## CarolPa

creative said:


> Although my mum is still alive (she is 94 and now in a good nursing home), I have been researching into funeral costs today (e.g. contacts and prices).  This is in order to minimise the future stress and also because it involves agreement with my 2 other siblings (who have fallen out over disputing mum's will).



That's a good thing to do.  In our area at least, you save a lot of money by preplanning and prepaying.  They really take advantage of those who show up the day of the death and need everything at the last minute.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am yawning my head off. Maybe I'll go to bed early tonight. Yeah, fat chance.   Three nights this week (so far) I've woken up three times during the night, each time an hour different from the last. Makes getting up really hard when the alarm finally goes off. IF I hear it, that is! Seriously, I'll probably be up for hours. My baseball game is on rain-delay. There aren't too many games left this year, and few chances to reschedule. Oh, and now it started up again! Gotta go cheer!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just realized i forgot to set up my meds for the next week...I do it every Friday...I better do it before taking my night meds.  

For some reason I've been waking up at 1:30 am each night, look at the clock and back to sleep until the alarm goes off.  Don't know why.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> And yet you let them live CCL.
> 
> 
> Doing nuthin'. I was busy yesterday, then woke up in the wee hours this morning because of a Charlie Horse in my thigh. It ached so much it took me so long to fall back to sleep I was considering just getting up for the day after three hours of sleep. I did run a couple errands (had to get wine for an alcohol rubdown tonight - it does work from the inside, right?) and made supper, so I wasn't a total slug.



Get up and put your bare feet on a cold floor. The Charlie Horse will  just melt away. And you need potassium in your diet to prevent them in the future. Bananas are loaded with it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know those things Addie. I eat so many bananas I should be able to swing from the trees. I also eat potatoes frequently - they have a good amount of potassium too. Oddly enough, on this list of ten foods high in potassium, bananas are ranked 10th. I wonder why everyone says "eat more bananas" when things like dried apricots and yogurt are higher - and just as easy to eat. *Top 10 Foods Highest in Potassium* We also eat a lot of leafy greens, fish, and mushrooms. Maybe I just stand too much on the days I get let cramps at night. 

And about that "cold floor"? Our house has wall-to-wall carpets, except for the bathrooms. I'm in a bed about 25 feet away from a bathroom floor. When the muscle is cramping really bad I can't think about trying to walk even 2 to 5 feet! It hasn't happened for a while before this time, so I'm guessing my bar of Ivory soap fell out of the fitted mattress. Ever since I saw MrsLMB's post (I think it was her) I haven't had a cramp.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I don't know these things but I am praying. No one needs to go through hard times.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know those things Addie. I eat so many bananas I should be able to swing from the trees. I also eat potatoes frequently - they have a good amount of potassium too. Oddly enough, on this list of ten foods high in potassium, bananas are ranked 10th. I wonder why everyone says "eat more bananas" when things like dried apricots and yogurt are higher - and just as easy to eat. *Top 10 Foods Highest in Potassium* We also eat a lot of leafy greens, fish, and mushrooms. Maybe I just stand too much on the days I get let cramps at night.
> 
> And about that "cold floor"? Our house has wall-to-wall carpets, except for the bathrooms. I'm in a bed about 25 feet away from a bathroom floor. When the muscle is cramping really bad I can't think about trying to walk even 2 to 5 feet! It hasn't happened for a while before this time, so I'm guessing my bar of Ivory soap fell out of the fitted mattress. Ever since I saw MrsLMB's post (I think it was her) I haven't had a cramp.



I remember that thread. A lot of folks said that they did that. The way I sleep and twist the blanket, that bar of soap would go flying out of my bed and break a window or two.


----------



## creative

Re: cramps.  I read a solution that I find always works. Since it can happen most when I am in bed, I quickly get out of bed and _force my heel_ down to the ground. This feels hard to do but is where the cramping gets undone.


----------



## creative

I forgot to add to the above post, that pushing hands against a wall helps with this action.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know those things Addie. I eat so many bananas I should be able to swing from the trees. I also eat potatoes frequently - they have a good amount of potassium too. Oddly enough, on this list of ten foods high in potassium, bananas are ranked 10th. I wonder why everyone says "eat more bananas" when things like dried apricots and yogurt are higher - and just as easy to eat. *Top 10 Foods Highest in Potassium* We also eat a lot of leafy greens, fish, and mushrooms. Maybe I just stand too much on the days I get let cramps at night.
> 
> And about that "cold floor"? Our house has wall-to-wall carpets, except for the bathrooms. I'm in a bed about 25 feet away from a bathroom floor. When the muscle is cramping really bad I can't think about trying to walk even 2 to 5 feet! *It hasn't happened for a while before this time, so I'm guessing my bar of Ivory soap fell out of the fitted mattress. Ever since I saw MrsLMB's post (I think it was her) I haven't had a cramp.*




Same with me, I have not had a cramp in my feet or legs since I read that thread and started sleeping with a bar of ivory soap at the foot of the bed! 

That was the best tip I ever got from DC and it had nothing to do with food, go figure!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished reading this article about a business start up in my town that delivers healthy meals to a local fitness center.  Sounds like an interesting concept for the young urban professionals that only keep beer and little packets of duck sauce in the fridge! 

Check out the website, the link is in the article. 

Group of avid CrossFitters launch healthy, prepared meal service in Syracuse | syracuse.com


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Same with me, I have not had a cramp in my feet or legs since I read that thread and started sleeping with a bar of ivory soap at the foot of the bed!
> 
> That was the best tip I ever got from DC and it had nothing to do with food, go figure!



Maybe Ivory owes us residuals...


----------



## Katie H

Sitting down and putting my feet up after a day of activity.  For some reason I was the Energizer Bunny of tasks today.

Began the day by making another recipe of Honey Buttermilk bread.  This time making 2 loaves as directed by the recipe.  Yesterday, because of the large volume of the dough, I divided it into 3 loaves.

Then, Bella and I did the ironing.  Well, _I_ did the ironing as Bella supervised and approved as necessary.

After the ironing was done and the board and iron were put away, I made another quantity of Miracle Pan Release since the jar in the refrigerator was nearly empty and I _can't_ be without the stuff.

While the bread dough was proofing and baking, I emptied some desk drawers and fed the shredder.  Why in the world did I keep some of that stuff?!

Afternoon found me disassembling the stove and oven and giving the stovetop a thorough cleaning.  Canning sure did play havoc with the top and under the units.  Now they're just like new.

Next on the agenda was to remove everything from the inside of the oven so I can run the clean cycle tonight.  All the clay tiles and racks are slathered with oven cleaner and cozy inside a trash bag.  They'll stay there until tomorrow and will look like new, too.

The last thing I did was to get everything, except the liquids, in the bread machine for some cornmeal pan rolls.  I'll get them started as soon as I get up tomorrow and they'll nearly be done by the time we finish breakfast.  They're among Glenn's favorites and I haven't made them in a while.

A few minutes ago I made a jar of homemade buttermilk and set supper on to warm.

I'm done!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from our son's house. They had us over for a cookout. A lot of our daughter-in-laws family were there too. So we all got to catch up with each other and what has been going on this summer. Everyone is so busy.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here listening to fireworks. The City of Boston is giving the citizens of the city a "Goodbye to Summer" show. What summer? 

My goodness Katie, you are full of spit and vinegar with all that work you did today. Please send me some of your energy.


----------



## Zhizara

Working on my grocery lists for Wednesday's shopping marathon.  I'm gradually cleaning out the fridge and freezer to make room for all the new goodies.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Working on my grocery lists for Wednesday's shopping marathon.  I'm gradually cleaning out the fridge and freezer to make room for all the new goodies.



I am sort of dreading/looking forward to my shopping spree for this month. Everyone who has gone to DeMoulas at any time of day, has stated that it was crowded. I don't do well in crowds. The dang claustrophobia just loves to kick in when I don't need it to. I have been known to leave a basket almost full just siting there and run outside. That's why Spike and I go first thing in the morning at seven a.m. Most of the time we have the store all to ourselves.


----------



## Zhizara

I prefer to go as early as possible too, Addie.  Even though Walmart is open at 6AM, the money desk where I get my money orders doesn't open until 7AM, and the prescriptions department doesn't open until 8AM.

I usually call for a cab at 7:15, get my money orders and start shopping.  By the time I get around to the prescription department it's 8:00 and I can pick up my Rx's then continue through the grocery portion of my trip.

I take a cab back home with my goodies and my personal shopping cart, unload and store everything there, take a beer break, and start my next foray.

I take my third cab to pick up cigarettes and walk over to the Save-A-Lot for the rest of my groceries.

Another cab home, unload and this time I take my time putting things away.  By this time I'm exhausted and sore but  I'm so revved up that I don't take a nap, but my favorite part of the day is just beginning:

I take my register tapes and go through them to list my meats and other non-standard food items and work on meal ideas.  

I try to buy some different items that I haven't used in awhile, or something new, to come up with old favorites to make, or new ideas.


----------



## Addie

When you are dependent on other means of transportation, it can create problems when you income is fixed and you have to plan every move. Fortunately I have Spike. And he puts all my groceries away. We never go shopping on the first on the month. The store is a zoo. And now that school is out, and the older kids are home to watch the younger ones, the mothers try to get out shopping earlier. WE usually wait until around the 3rd or the 4th of the month. All the food stamp shoppers are done for the week. And a lot for the month. So the store calms down. 

My first thought when I got word of the screw up with my food stamps was I may not be able to meet my tithe at the church. That is very important to me. I may not be able to attend church, but that food donation to their food bank will feed some kids a breakfast and lunch. 

I haven't even started to make my grocery list yet. It is becoming a job that I hate. I still have a freezer full of meats from last months foray. All I need for there is frozen shrimp for shrimp rolls. (Cheaper then lobster rolls) and some frozen veggies. Petite peas, broccoli. It is the produce department that has me worried. Will it be fully stocked by the time I go there?


----------



## Zhizara

Prescriptions and the 30 pills for 31 day months mess me up with transportation.  By next month, I'll have to pick up the majority of the Rx's before payday, creating the need for another extra trip.  Each round trip costs me $14. 

I know it doesn't sound like much, but each year I've been getting a raise, the cable bill goes up more than the raise.  Food stamps are lowered while food prices continues to go up, and my rent goes up too.  The fixed income keeps getting smaller,


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Prescriptions and the 30 pills for 31 day months mess me up with transportation.  By next month, I'll have to pick up the majority of the Rx's before payday, creating the need for another extra trip.  Each round trip costs me $14.
> 
> I know it doesn't sound like much, but each year I've been getting a raise, the cable bill goes up more than the raise.  Food stamps are lowered while food prices continues to go up, and my rent goes up too.  The fixed income keeps getting smaller,



Z,

Check with some of the other drug stores in the area.  We have two chains that will deliver.  The best one will bring you anything in the store for the price of the item(s) plus a flat $5.00 delivery fee. If your order includes a prescription the delivery charge is waived.  Several of the folks in my apartment complex intentionally spread out their prescriptions so they can order various odds and ends during the month and have them delivered free of charge.

B


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Prescriptions and the 30 pills for 31 day months mess me up with transportation.  By next month, I'll have to pick up the majority of the Rx's before payday, creating the need for another extra trip.  Each round trip costs me $14.
> 
> I know it doesn't sound like much, but each year I've been getting a raise, the cable bill goes up more than the raise.  Food stamps are lowered while food prices continues to go up, and my rent goes up too.  The fixed income keeps getting smaller,



I had them lower my (I am not sure what your call it) definition on my screen to a lower price? Does that make sense to you electronic savvy folks? In doing so, it lowered my cable bill to where I could afford to upgrade what channels I could watch. I also had it done to my internet. That was a big savings for me. Sure my computer runs slower, but I had Spike clean out my computer and I am patient. It really didn't affect it that much. I got an $8 raise in January on my SS check, and a $3 raise on my rent. I now have only my cell phone. I got rid of the landline. That alone was a $20 savings.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Z,
> 
> Check with some of the other drug stores in the area.  We have two chains that will deliver.  The best one will bring you anything in the store for the price of the item(s) plus a flat $5.00 delivery fee. If your order includes a prescription the delivery charge is waived.  Several of the folks in my apartment complex intentionally spread out their prescriptions so they can order various odds and ends during the month and have them delivered free of charge.
> 
> B



Great advice Aunt Bea. Rite Aid makes at least one trip to my building each day. That includes Sundays and holidays. And because it is for the elderly, delivery is free. That $5 can mean a meal for some elderly folks.


----------



## taxlady

Even a $5 delivery fee would be better than $14 in taxis.


----------



## Addie

We have a couple of residents who own a car, and if they pass anyone in the hall as they head out, will ask if they need anything at the store or would like a lift somewhere. Specially toward the end of the month. And when I am outside on my scooter, I will see some of the folks carrying heavy bundles from the bus stop. I will rush to meet them and take their bundles from them and bring them right to their door. It is not like I am using any gas in my electric scooter. And they have to walk almost three blocks from the bus stop carrying those heavy bundles. I am sure some of them must have a bad heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Prescriptions and the 30 pills for 31 day months mess me up with transportation.  By next month, I'll have to pick up the majority of the Rx's before payday, creating the need for another extra trip.  Each round trip costs me $14.
> 
> I know it doesn't sound like much, but each year I've been getting a raise, the cable bill goes up more than the raise.  Food stamps are lowered while food prices continues to go up, and my rent goes up too.  The fixed income keeps getting smaller,



Zhi~ try walgreens.com for an Online Pharmacy that will deliver your meds for free.  On time and free shipping has to be the best decision.  It's how I get Shrek's medications.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get up the energy to do my last baking "job".  I ordered a cake for the little guy's birthday, but told his Mom I would still make a gluten-free cake for her uncle.  It is easy as I found a mix that is so close to regular wheat based cake it is incredible so that will make it very easy.  TB is very excited that he gets to eat the "real thing", even though it is store bought. 

I have some house-cleaning to do before we go to the party as we are having friends over tomorrow.  

It feels so good not to be in cake decorating mode.  So I know I have made the right decision.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I had them lower my (I am not sure what your call it) definition on my screen to a lower price? Does that make sense to you electronic savvy folks? In doing so, it lowered my cable bill to where I could afford to upgrade what channels I could watch. I also had it done to my internet. That was a big savings for me. Sure my computer runs slower, but I had Spike clean out my computer and I am patient. It really didn't affect it that much. I got an $8 raise in January on my SS check, and a $3 raise on my rent. I now have only my cell phone. I got rid of the landline. That alone was a $20 savings.



I don't understand.  Can you give me more information on this?  I'd love to lower my cable bill.  I'm paying $145 a month!  

Bring retired, I depend on internet and TV for my entertainment and am not about to give any of it up.

I get a free cellphone and service from AssuranceWireless.com.  It's also available from SafeLink.com.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I don't understand.  Can you give me more information on this?  I'd love to lower my cable bill.  I'm paying $145 a month!
> 
> Bring retired, I depend on internet and TV for my entertainment and am not about to give any of it up.
> 
> I get a free cellphone and service from AssuranceWireless.com.  It's also available from SafeLink.com.



When Spike comes tonight I will ask him. He is the one who put me onto it. I went from $145 like you to $132 a month.


----------



## buckytom

did they also tell you that they can now see you through your tv, addie?

i'll bet not.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> did they also tell you that they can now see you through your tv, addie?
> 
> i'll bet not.


If she has a newer Samsung TV, they probably can, really. 

I'm thinking Addie is getting slower bandwidth and maybe the high def TV is now low def.


----------



## Dawgluver

I yanked up the cuke vines, they looked terrible, as do my cherry tom vines, but they're still producing.  Don't even start me on the peppers or Jetstar toms. I planted more bush bean seeds where the cukes had been.  Otherwise I've been watching a Cutthroat Kitchen marathon and sitting on my backside.  DH has some sort of cold, and has been alternating between Sleepy and Grumpy.  Thankfully he's on the upper level.


----------



## bakechef

Zhizara said:


> I don't understand.  Can you give me more information on this?  I'd love to lower my cable bill.  I'm paying $145 a month!
> 
> Bring retired, I depend on internet and TV for my entertainment and am not about to give any of it up.
> 
> I get a free cellphone and service from AssuranceWireless.com.  It's also available from SafeLink.com.



If you have good competition in your area for TV and internet, you can call to cancel your service, they will send you to a retention specialist.  Tell them that your bill is too much and that company X is offering a lower price and that you're just not willing to pay the high price anymore.

We have internet only, and this got me a 50% discount for a year, more of a discount than I expected, and we were able to keep our top tier internet speeds.


----------



## Mad Cook

I've been away for a few days again. Been sorting out things at the old house (unable to sell or let it until probate is granted so things have slipped while I dealt with the house I'm living in). 

Repaired the washing machine myself after repairman said it would require major parts and £180 to get it going again. All it actually required was a can of WD40!

Organised stuff for the charity shop and threw out 5(!) bags of rubbish not suitable for the charity shops. 

Packed more books for bringing here and collated all my craft materials.

Feeling very pleased with my industry. I do, however, have a bruise on my forehead. No, I don't intend telling you how a frozen goose came to fall on my head.


----------



## buckytom

are you having an early winter over there, maddie?

frozen geese dropping from the sky, and all...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> If she has a newer Samsung TV, they probably can, really.
> 
> I'm thinking Addie is getting slower bandwidth and maybe the high def TV is now low def.



I do have a flat screen 36 inch Samsung TV TL. Spike told me to tell Comcast I wanted low def. Then I had them change my internet speed to a lower band width. I knew someone would have the info for me. I don't mind the slower speed at all on my computer. To tell the truth, I didn't even notice the difference. As far as the TV, I watch mostly documentaries. And most of the time I have it on only for background noise. All in all, I am content with what I have now and am enjoying the savings. I am not one who has to have the latest and greatest. I try to live by the KISS example.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, is your Samsung TV a "smart TV"? Samsung's latest TV sets' built-in cameras spark concerns | Mail Online


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, is your Samsung TV a "smart TV"? Samsung's latest TV sets' built-in cameras spark concerns | Mail Online



No. My TV is almost four years old. I also have a Samsung monitor. It is 23". That is about two years old. Spike loves Samsung products. And he is the one who does all my buying for me when it comes to electronics.


----------



## buckytom

buckytom said:


> did they also tell you that they can now see you through your tv, addie?
> 
> i'll bet not.


 
taxy, move over a bit to your left.



thanks.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I do have a flat screen 36 inch Samsung TV TL. Spike told me to tell Comcast I wanted low def. Then I had them change my internet speed to a lower band width. I knew someone would have the info for me. I don't mind the slower speed at all on my computer. To tell the truth, I didn't even notice the difference. As far as the TV, I watch mostly documentaries. And most of the time I have it on only for background noise. All in all, I am content with what I have now and am enjoying the savings. I am not one who has to have the latest and greatest. I try to live by the KISS example.


Thanks anyway, Addie.  Most of my add ons are only available using the HD box. J don't pay extra for HD servuce, just for the box that I need to have the extra channels I want.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> taxy, move over a bit to your left.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.


There, did that help?

 I don't have a TV. If I got a Samsung TV, I would be sure to cover up the camera lens.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a Samsung TV. It has a camera?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I have a Samsung TV. It has a camera?


It depends on the model or year. I think it's really creepy. They have face recognition software too. It's supposed to give a "personalized experience". I read something about allowing third parties to access the cameras if you don't opt out. I don't remember the details.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hmmm. I'm going to have to look into that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thank goodness we have older TV's - I never put makeup on when we stay home. 


I've got the baseball game on the computer - Indians are playing Kansas in the ESPN game. I had wanted to go to a favorite grill/bar so we could have burgers, beer, and baseball on their TV (we don't have cable for TV, just internet) but my hunny's tummy was wobbly. That's OK, the Indians have the best play-by-play guy in the game...in my opinion. And in my little world it's the only opinion that counts. 

I figure while I'm listening I'll go through old recipes. I need to find my friend's recipe for Kitchen Sink Cookies that I got when we worked together over 3 decades ago. We've lost touch (I could probably find her if I looked on line, I bet...) and I haven't found one online that looks like her version.


----------



## taxlady

Oh boy, am I glad they didn't have cameras in TVs when I was younger. Things I've done in front of a TV...


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> If you have good competition in your area for TV and internet, you can call to cancel your service, they will send you to a retention specialist. Tell them that your bill is too much and that company X is offering a lower price and that you're just not willing to pay the high price anymore.
> 
> We have internet only, and this got me a 50% discount for a year, more of a discount than I expected, and we were able to keep our top tier internet speeds.


 
I did that.  Last year I decided to cancel my satellite and go with just Netflix and Hulu.  (big mistake, I wasn't happy with that at all, and missed my  TV programs.)  I called one of the satellite companies and told them I was thinking about re-signing and after an hour of negotiations, ended up with 50% off for one year.  I told them I would consider it if they would give me 2 years. They did. Sold.


----------



## simonbaker

buckytom said:


> i'm organizing some gopro vids on my computer.
> 
> riding waves at the joisey shore a few weeks ago:


 Looks like a great time!


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> Oh boy, am I glad they didn't have cameras in TVs when I was younger. Things I've done in front of a TV...



can you describe any of your misbehaviours? slowly, with much detail?

heck, we could get another "outlander" series goin'.


----------



## buckytom

simonbaker said:


> Looks like a great time!



yes, it was. thanks.


----------



## simonbaker

We just got home from our small town Labor Day celebration. Small town parade, midway, a lot of fun with family!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> We just got home from our small town Labor Day celebration. Small town parade, midway, a lot of fun with family!



Small towns always celebrate holidays like cities never do. I remember walking in the parade with my doll carriage all decked out in red, white and blue streamers. The boys decorated their red wagons or bikes. Even tricycles made it in the parade.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Heck Addie, that's what our first neighborhood would do when we had our annual development cookout!  Ooo, Ooo, now I have to look for the pictures of our kids on their tricycles, wheels all decorated with crepe paper, flags and stuff tied everywhere they could. Those would be perfect to post on Facebook for a Throw-Back-Thurday. 


I'm relaxing with a bit of wine. Busy day and it seems like I didn't DO anything. Think I'll poke around DC for a bit more and then try to get to sleep earlier than normal tonight.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Heck Addie, that's what our first neighborhood would do when we had our annual development cookout!  Ooo, Ooo, now I have to look for the pictures of our kids on their tricycles, wheels all decorated with crepe paper, flags and stuff tied everywhere they could. Those would be perfect to post on Facebook for a Throw-Back-Thurday.
> 
> I'm relaxing with a bit of wine. Busy day and it seems like I didn't DO anything. Think I'll poke around DC for a bit more and then try to get to sleep earlier than normal tonight.



And if you ask them, they will tell you that those are some of their happiest memories of their childhood. I know they are of mine. I even dressed my dolly in crepe paper I think the only part of my carriage that didn't have streamers was the handle where I had my hands. 

 I hope you are enjoying that wine.


----------



## Addie

It is 5:30 am and the fire department and two ambulances just pulled up. Heart problem. They always send two ambulances when it is heart or a death. For a death, they don't send the fire department. 

Why the fire department? Because they have the key to every door of every apartment building Boston. The ambulance company is supposed to have it, but not all of them do. And the fire department is usually closer than the ambulance. They have the oxygen. It is the same key that opens all the mailboxes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Our small city of 100,000 has the nation's oldest annual Memorial Day Parade - this year was the 130th. Our friends' neighborhood Civic League sponsors a neighborhood parade for the kids. I think it depends on the place and the willingness of adults to pitch in with their neighbors and make it happen.


----------



## Andy M.

When our kids were young, we took them to our town's July 4th parade every year.  I didn't realize how much my eldest enjoyed the parade until she moved back to that town and went to the parade every year as an adult.  She's carrying on the tradition for another generation by taking her son to the parade every year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I grew up with those small town parades.  Every year the volunteer fire department would round up the little kids in town and they would ride on the fire trucks in the parade with the firemen.  Now we have liability laws and the trucks don't leave the firehouse unless it is for official business, no one gets to ride in them but the firemen.  I understand it but it still makes me sad.


----------



## taxlady

That is sad Aunt Bea.

I have to go to the store to buy some coffee and I haven't had my second cup yet. sigh


----------



## LPBeier

I used to love our town's May Day parade. I was in it several years as well. I went back for it a couple of years ago and it still hasn't lost its charm.

Today I planned to work on the fence painting because the weather has been not too cold or hot. so, I look out first thing and it is pouring rain. We need to get this done. The only positive thing to come out of our teacher's strike going until October is I can hire some teens to do it if tje weather cooperates. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CWS4322

I'm trying to decide which method to follow to dehydrate sweet corn...freezer space is at a premium right now (and, if I don't like how it turns out, I can always mix it in with the Girls' feed in December when the weather is such I don't want to venture out to get feed and poor planning on my part [or gluttonous overeating on their part] leaves me short). Some worry about getting coffee (or wine), I have to worry about chicken feed before a winter storm hits.


----------



## Katie H

Sittin' back and appreciating having the grocery shopping done and all the goodies put away.

Tomorrow is my day to go to "the big city" to purchase things I can't get locally and to spend time playing with my best friend, which usually includes having lunch out somewhere great.  It's always fun and I'm looking forward to it.  I'm formulating my game plan to optimize my time there.

Plus, right at this moment, I'm listening to an anthology CD of The Hollies.  I've been bobbing my head, tappin' my feet and groovin' along with every song.  So much fun....


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> I did that.  Last year I decided to cancel my satellite and go with just Netflix and Hulu.  (big mistake, I wasn't happy with that at all, and missed my  TV programs.)  I called one of the satellite companies and told them I was thinking about re-signing and after an hour of negotiations, ended up with 50% off for one year.  I told them I would consider it if they would give me 2 years. They did. Sold.



I have At&t and Time Warner offering me cheap packages multiple times a week, but I know that as soon as I get the channels that we actually want and a box on all 4 tvs and it's not gonna be cheap anymore!  We still get everything we need, just takes being a geek and more work!


----------



## Dawgluver

I canceled our super-expensive all-inclusive DirecTV package and got rid of all the HBO and Cinemax stuff, as I rarely if ever watched it.  DH is not happy, but it saves us over $100 a month.  Thankfully we were able to retain the Tennis Channel.  Like I care.

Just got back from walking Beagle.  What a gorgeous day!  Can't believe it's September already.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I canceled our super-expensive all-inclusive DirecTV package and got rid of all the HBO and Cinemax stuff, as I rarely if ever watched it.  DH is not happy, but it saves us over $100 a month.  Thankfully we were able to retain the Tennis Channel.  Like I care.
> 
> Just got back from walking Beagle.  What a gorgeous day!  Can't believe it's September already.



I told Rob that it would save us over $1200 per year if we got rid of the TV portion of our plan, that could go towards traveling. He weaned himself off it.  Luckily we have a good connection so we can stream lots of stuff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ... I hope you are enjoying that wine.


I always enjoy my wine Addie. 

I'm giving my" barking dogs" a rest before I have to stand on them again to get ready for bed. First thing today way to clear up two different issues. For some reason our new homeowner's policy didn't get paid because someone didn't do what they had to do for electronic funds transfer from our account. I gave them the bank numbers, so I didn't mess up! I'll probably have to make a stop at the agent's office tomorrow to hand them a check.  Next was another go 'round with the "Hell" Connector. *sigh* They send a notice saying they didn't get my payment...when the credit union said they cashed my check. 29 minutes after the beginning of my phone call they verified that, indeed, they did have my payment.  After that I did a load of laundry and ran the dishwasher. At least those things went smoothly. 

On to trimming chicken, packing some up for later and seasoning some for dinner. Got busy with the rest of dinner, ate, then made a too-big batch of potato salad for Wednesday. Looks like I won't have to cook much after tomorrow!  And after all that, now I know how Katie felt yesterday. Katie, I don't know how you do all you do as often as you do it.


----------



## CWS4322

Three trays of corn are in the dehydrator, a large bag of corn took the place of the bag of ice in the freezer, dishes are done, kitchen floor swept and mopped, grain and lentils for breakfast are cooked. Cabbage is prepped for a batch of kimchee and another batch of sauerkraut. The Girls feed is ready to go out in the morning. I love all the garden produce, but really, could I get to bed before 4:00 a.m. just one night this week? Thank goodness, I work from home and only "report in" one day a week.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Sittin' back and appreciating having the grocery shopping done and all the goodies put away.
> 
> Tomorrow is my day to go to "*the big city*" to purchase things I can't get locally and to spend time playing with my best friend, which usually includes having lunch out somewhere great.  It's always fun and I'm looking forward to it.  I'm formulating my game plan to optimize my time there.
> 
> Plus, right at this moment, I'm listening to an anthology CD of The Hollies.  I've been bobbing my head, tappin' my feet and groovin' along with every song.  So much fun....



And here we are all talking about how great it is for the small town activities. 

I still don't have my food stamps. I am going to have to call a supervisor. My worker it seems doesn't like to return calls. Or she just doesn't like her job. So no grocery shopping today. CG, I can understand completely your frustration when folks can't do their jobs properly. 

Aunt Bea, it seems like you should be able to pick up a form at your local fire stations and sign a release to pin on the child's shirt for the fire truck ride. We lived across from a fire house barn when the kids were small. Spike always ran to the window when he heard the sirens as the doors opened. He became a regular visitor there as a small child and was allowed to climb all over their vehicles at will. He quickly learned the sound of the radio and horn letting the men know that a call had come in. He would climb down as fast as he could and run to the back of the vehicles and building completely out of the way. The firemen always knew he was in back, not in front where he could get hurt as they pulled out. 

We had a right over your head thunderstorm yesterday afternoon that was real bad. Poor Teddy. It was so loud. Some of the claps even made me jump. With that storm we had a deluge of rain come down. One of the electrical poles at the top of the hill was rotted out at the bottom real close to the ground and fell down taking all the wires with it. The pole was on the downside of the hill and the water rushed right into it. We lost power for a couple of hours. I took a nice long nap. When I woke up, I didn't even have time to look for a candle. And now I can hear more thunder in the distance.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Aunt Bea, it seems like you should be able to pick up a form at your local fire stations and sign a release to pin on the child's shirt for the fire truck ride. We lived across from a fire house barn when the kids were small. Spike always ran to the window when he heard the sirens as the doors opened. He became a regular visitor there as a small child and was allowed to climb all over their vehicles at will. He quickly learned the sound of the radio and horn letting the men know that a call had come in. He would climb down as fast as he could and run to the back of the vehicles and building completely out of the way. The firemen always knew he was in back, not in front where he could get hurt as they pulled out.



That was only half the fuss!

The other argument was that if an emergency occurred while the firemen were out playing with a bunch of kids someone might die.  The firemen attempted to explain that the response time would actually be quicker than normal.  It usually takes several minutes for enough volunteers to assemble at the fire house so they can respond to a call.  In the case of the parade they could just unload the children and be on the way to the call in a couple of minutes.  

These squabbles are fairly common in small towns.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> That was only half the fuss!
> 
> The other argument was that if an emergency occurred while the firemen were out playing with a bunch of kids someone might die.  The firemen attempted to explain that the response time would actually be quicker than normal.  It usually takes several minutes for enough volunteers to assemble at the fire house so they can respond to a call.  In the case of the parade they could just unload the children and be on the way to the call in a couple of minutes.
> 
> These squabbles are fairly common in small towns.



Unfortunately not only the kids lost out on some happy memories, but the town having a "fell good" day that would stay around for quite a while. When you have happy kids, you have better behaved kids.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm getting psyched up for my marathon monthly shopping.  I'll have lots of goodies, but I'll be whupped!


----------



## creative

Today I finally tackled a much delayed project.  Since returning back to my flat (4 months), I have been waiting to come to terms with no longer being able to cycle (too nervous after the owner of a parked car suddenly swung its door into me).I have cycled for over 40 years and so it is an end to a chapter.  I even sometimes dream of cycling and have written a poem about my bike - as a kind of closure.

Today I prepared the bike in readiness to sell it, i.e. stripped it of all its eccentric accessories and repainted it. Finally acknowledging and letting go.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no creative! Is there somewhere you could transport your bicycle to so that you could ride in a safer area? Somewhere like a park or, if England has them, bike trails? I'm going on the assumption that you have your own car with which to drive you and the bike elsewhere. Many cities and counties throughout the United States have converted old, out-of-service rail lines to biking and hiking trails. Flat land!  It's what my old knees prefer, and it's almost impossible to find close to us.



All I powered the laptop up for was to transfer bank funds. (We do no banking on our phones.) Then I got sucked into the black hole known as Discuss Cooking.  Like potato chips, bet ya can't read just one...thread.  But now,I'm about to head to my Happy Place! Market Basket is back baby, up and running at full speed. Although this won't be a major shop (waiting for the sale flyer this Friday) I have a number of things I've wanted to get but haven't bought since I know they're way more expensive at other stores than they are at MB. Plus, I've been jonesin' really bad for one of their crack chickens, aka rotisserie. Must have something addictive in them.


----------



## Zhizara

I spent this morning and part of the afternoon shopping.  I'm taking my sweet time putting it all away.  Actually I got the Walmart stuff put away before I went to Sav-A-Lot.

All the Sav-A-lot stuff is now put away... But...  i'll still have to prep some things like the 5# chub of hamburger.  Cut it into pound pieces and package and freeze.

My back and legs are starting to hurt a lot more lately, but once I'm done and home, I can sit down between sessions, doing a bit each time.  

With everything in the fridge or on the shelves, I can leave everything else until tomorrow. 

I'm just going to sit and relax and have a beer or two.  I earned it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the pool.  I noticed another visitor.  Poor little mole was paddling around frantically.  I was able to catch it in the skimmer net, and put it under the fence.  I'd heard that moles are really good swimmers, it's true.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> I spent this morning and part of the afternoon shopping.  I'm taking my sweet time putting it all away.  Actually I got the Walmart stuff put away before I went to Sav-A-Lot.
> 
> All the Sav-A-lot stuff is now put away... But...  i'll still have to prep some things like the 5# chub of hamburger.  Cut it into pound pieces and package and freeze.
> 
> My back and legs are starting to hurt a lot more lately, but once I'm done and home, I can sit down between sessions, doing a bit each time.
> 
> With everything in the fridge or on the shelves, I can leave everything else until tomorrow.
> 
> I'm just going to sit and relax and have a beer or two.  I earned it!



You deserve a break!

How do you manage to get a whole months groceries from the cab to your apartment by yourself?  

That would be the worst part of the trip for me!

Still it's a nice secure feeling to know that you have everything that you need.


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh no creative! Is there somewhere you could transport your bicycle to so that you could ride in a safer area? Somewhere like a park or, if England has them, bike trails? I'm going on the assumption that you have your own car with which to drive you and the bike elsewhere. Many cities and counties throughout the United States have converted old, out-of-service rail lines to biking and hiking trails. Flat land!  It's what my old knees prefer, and it's almost impossible to find close to us.


I am in UK.  No I don't have a car and never wanted one since I am one of those cyclists who is an environmentalist.  I live in the suburbs and would cycle everywhere locally e.g. back streets but then on to main roads.  Even back streets have parked cars so the worry of cycling past them would be unpleasant and stressful.  However, the favourable outcome is that I became a pensioner so now have a free bus pass.  Not the same as the freedom of cycling but I have adjusted....mostly.  I guess it was time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Just got back from the pool.  I noticed another visitor.  Poor little mole was paddling around frantically.  I was able to catch it in the skimmer net, and put it under the fence.  I'd heard that moles are really good swimmers, it's true.



Yay!!!  You saved the mole.  I watched an hour vid on You Tube one might of a guy doing CPR on a drowned prairie dog.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay!!!  You saved the mole.  I watched an hour vid on You Tube one might of a guy doing CPR on a drowned prairie dog.




I'm sure the neighbors will appreciate it too!  It immediately dug into their lawn.  DH mowed tonight, and afterward came in swearing a blue streak.  He wants a lawn service due to all the mole damage.  I told him again, no, too many chemicals. I'd sooner get a goat instead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm sure the neighbors will appreciate it too!  It immediately dug into their lawn.  DH mowed tonight, and afterward came in swearing a blue streak.  He wants a lawn service due to all the mole damage.  I told him again, no, too many chemicals. I'd sooner get a goat instead.



I know they are a PITA, but when one is trying to swim out of a pool...you gotta do something.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know they are a PITA, but when one is trying to swim out of a pool...you gotta do something.




Exactly.  I try to do the same with frogs, but they can see, and dive deeper.  This poor little guy just sat in the net.  I haven't told the neighbor yet.


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> You deserve a break!
> 
> How do you manage to get a whole months groceries from the cab to your apartment by yourself?
> 
> That would be the worst part of the trip for me!
> 
> Still it's a nice secure feeling to know that you have everything that you need.




I have one of these:







It folds up and goes with me to the store.  I hang it on my regular grocery cart.  When I get home, I unfold it and pack my bags inside and roll my goodies home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I still have my Mom's, even though I never use it. We lived within walking distance to a nice, 1950's shopping center that had three! grocery stores when we moved there in 1957. She used to call it her Polish Cadillac!


----------



## buckytom

lol, i love it! gotta tell dw (who's half polish) that one. in fact, i think we still have her mom's last one in the basement. 
there are so many little old ladies in housecoats and babushkas in  my neighborhood that use those things that are doggone determined to get where they are going it's incredible! damn the traffic and the torpedoes: full speed (shuffling) ahead! 

more power to them.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It folds up and goes with me to the store.  I hang it on my regular grocery cart.  When I get home, I unfold it and pack my bags inside and roll my goodies home.



I like that!

I think it would also be great for laundry day.  

Where I live I would need a llama!  

It is three flights of stairs (39 steps) to the laundry room or two flights of stairs (26 steps) to the street!  I enjoy living here but it was not the wisest move I ever made!


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> lol, i love it! gotta tell dw (who's half polish) that one. in fact, i think we still have her mom's last one in the basement.
> there are so many little old ladies in housecoats and babushkas in  my neighborhood that use those things that are doggone determined to get where they are going it's incredible! damn the traffic and the torpedoes: full speed (shuffling) ahead!
> 
> more power to them.



Love the word babushka, and another one I haven't heard in a long time is galoshes.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I like that!
> 
> I think it would also be great for laundry day.
> 
> Where I live I would need a llama!
> 
> It is three flights of stairs (39 steps) to the laundry room or two flights of stairs (26 steps) to the street!  I enjoy living here but it was not the wisest move I ever made!



No elevator? I would be forever confined to my apartment if we didn't have an elevator.


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> I like that!
> 
> I think it would also be great for laundry day.
> 
> Where I live I would need a llama!
> 
> It is three flights of stairs (39 steps) to the laundry room or two flights of stairs (26 steps) to the street!  I enjoy living here but it was not the wisest move I ever made!



I do use it for laundry.  I found a laundry bag that opens up to a tall square.  It's made with net.

I use it for my laundry basket, then when it's full, pop the filled laundry basket into my cart.  It's just the right size for a load in the top loader washer.  Luckily for me there is a laundromat on premises here.

If you do get one, make sure it has a hook that goes over the grocery store cart.  Not the little plastic hook that just holds it closed.  

This is my second one.  The last one had the grocery cart hook, but I didn't know that they don't all have them and although I like this one a lot, I have a terrible time hooking it up to the cart using an old laptop case strap.  

What I do like about this one is that it is larger, and the front wheels swivel.

I bought it through Walmart online.  They have the best shipping prices and are reliable.  

All my furniture was Walmart that I had to put together.  Much easier to have them delivered to my home where I could assemble them than wrestle with getting them home from the store.


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> I have one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It folds up and goes with me to the store.  I hang it on my regular grocery cart.  When I get home, I unfold it and pack my bags inside and roll my goodies home.




Fond memories of a cart just like that.  Growing up, we lived on an island in the summer, and would go to the mainland by boat to shop and do laundry, always with the cart.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting at the wellness clinic having my vitamin iv cocktail. This is my 2nd last treatment before we leave. I can't believe it's one week tomorrow! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just had a nice cup of refreshing peppermint tea.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn L. said:


> Just had a nice cup of refreshing peppermint tea.



yum JoAnn, that would go very well with the fruit plate they give you here. I will remember that for next time.  they have all sorts of herbal teas. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Zhizara

I'm taking it easy today.  My back doesn't hurt as badly as yesterday.

I'm piddling around.  I made the taco meat, chicken salad, egg salad.  I prepped the green onions for the freezer, cut up and froze the hamburger chub.  The only prep work left is to semi freeze the ground sausage and cut into chunks (1/3# each) and add them to the freezer.

I'm thinking up meal ideas with the goodies I've got now.  I'm working on a recipe where I can use sweet potatoes in a casserole with ham.

Dinner tonight will be tacos in crispy shells.

It's a nice, productive day, just taking it easy and piddling around.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> I'm taking it easy today.  My back doesn't hurt as badly as yesterday.
> 
> I'm piddling around.  I made the taco meat, chicken salad, egg salad.  I prepped the green onions for the freezer, cut up and froze the hamburger chub.  The only prep work left is to semi freeze the ground sausage and cut into chunks (1/3# each) and add them to the freezer.
> 
> I'm thinking up meal ideas with the goodies I've got now. * I'm working on a recipe where I can use sweet potatoes in a casserole with ham.*
> 
> Dinner tonight will be tacos in crispy shells.
> 
> It's a nice, productive day, just taking it easy and piddling around.



A little ham some onion and a leftover baked sweet potato fried together make a great hash!  A little cinnamon, allspice or nutmeg gives it a nice holiday feel. 

Let us know what you come up with!


----------



## Zhizara

Hmmm, Aunt Bea.  Which spice?  I have all three.  Which would yu recommend or a combo?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> Hmmm, Aunt Bea.  Which spice?  I have all three.  Which would yu recommend or a combo?



For me it would be a little cinnamon and a little nutmeg.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> lol, i love it! gotta tell dw (who's half polish) that one....


bt, my Mom was full of it them! Stick around, you never know when I'll use another Mom-ism.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished up with my second supper (I'm eating a little bit here, a tiny bit here as I do odd jobs) and listening to the ballgame.  I packaged and froze the meats I bought to be used later, and took the meat off the bones of the rotisserie chicken. I'll use part of the meat for two chicken salads, one with green grapes and almonds, the other with cranberries and walnuts. I'll probably hide a little of sliced breast meat for a sandwich. I have bacon and an avocado that play nice with roast chicken. I might even use the cranberry-pecan bread I got at MB yesterday. It's another item I can't find easily, and with MB back, IT'S back in rotation!


----------



## Zhizara

Aunt Bea said:


> For me it would be a little cinnamon and a little nutmeg.



Now you've got me curious.  I found that allspice made a better cinnamon sugar, so i might be inclined to favor allspice.  It seemed to be a robust flavor.  Nutmeg enhances almost anything so that one is definitely in.

Then again, ham & cinnamon may be really tasty.

I'll let you know how it comes out.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> For me it would be a little cinnamon and a little nutmeg.



I agree. I find allspice too strong. Anything over a tiny pinch and it is all  you can taste.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Preparing for a hot humid day!

I cooked and peeled a handful of shrimp for a small shrimp salad, boiled a couple of eggs, refilled the ice cube trays and the iced tea jug!

Now it will probably snow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Preparing for a hot humid day!
> 
> I cooked and peeled a handful of shrimp for a small shrimp salad, boiled a couple of eggs, refilled the ice cube trays and the iced tea jug!
> 
> Now it will probably snow!



Why should you be left out?  We had a frost overnight...


----------



## creative

Realised I spent far too much time on a spiritual chat site so have weaned myself away and tackled lots of little jobs that were long delayed, e.g. transferring notes into my books, painting and repairing clothes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think it's Friday...I sure hope it's Friday.  One more coffee and off to work...if it's Friday...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's Friday...I sure hope it's Friday.  One more coffee and off to work...if it's Friday...




It's_* FRIDAY!!!!*_


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, now I know what to do next.  Sleep was very elusive last night...


----------



## CWS4322

I got a delivery of green Manitoba Maple last night for next year's firewood. Instead of having lunch, I'm clearing out a spot in the barn to stack it so it'll dry for next year. Good thing garbage day is tomorrow (we only have garbage p/up every other week--PITA. No idea where my property taxes go...except up and services go down).


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to psyche myself up to go to Costco.


----------



## Zhizara

I don't get it Taxy.  I love any excuse to go shopping.  Kinda like Christmas fpr me.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I don't get it Taxy.  I love any excuse to go shopping.  Kinda like Christmas fpr me.



I have come to hate shopping. I think it is mostly because of the pain in my leg. If a store doesn't has electric carts, I won't shop there.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm trying to psyche myself up to go to Costco.


Some days I would rather sit on the chesterfield and read a book.

I'm back. Stirling helped me schlep the groceries upstairs from the garage. I still have to put stuff away.

I hit Costco, the liquor store, the health food store, and the bagel store.

If I promise myself a bagel with smoked salmon and cream cheese when I'm done putting stuff away, I might do it sooner.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> I have come to hate shopping. I think it is mostly because of the pain in my leg. If a store doesn't has electric carts, I won't shop there.


 
Well I kinda have to agree with you there.  My last couple of major shopping trips have caused me extreme pain and I think I'll probably be feeling like you do pretty darn soon,

I really miss having a mobile scooter.  I had bought a few used ones before I moved here.  I could hop on and go to the store for a couple of things anytime I wanted.

I'll just have to ask my primary care doctor if he can help me get another one.  They don't seem to have used ones available here in New Orleans, or if they do they want an exorbitant price.


----------



## Katie H

All the Kaboom Friday chores are done, along with a few extra things that didn't require a lot of effort.  Dinner is all planned out and will be pretty easy to execute.  It's hot as blazes and the pool out back is calling me.  Time to get wet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...Good thing garbage day is tomorrow (we only have garbage p/up every other week--PITA. No idea where my property taxes go...except up and services go down).


CW, we have to contract our own trash hauler. We live in a small town and they don't contract for the residents. We have pick-up every-other week by choice to save a little money - as it stands we pay almost $200 a year for our bi-weekly collections. They somehow missed us a week ago Monday. When I called to see if they switched our week *again* (because it's happened already this year) they said no, did I want them to send the truck the next day?  Considering our cart had two small bags in it I said it wasn't necessary. That way they credit you for the missed pick-up.  I told her it's a good thing our carbon footprint is about the size of a baby shoe. 


***

I fought with the hospital's collection department about a bill that is in dispute. It seems they fail to follow through with promises of "we'll check on that" and "we'll resubmit the charges". I've just about reached the point where I'll pay the damned bill just to get them off my back.  But I'm cheap, so one last go-round next week now that I have ALL the bills/receipts together again.   After I got off the phone I headed down the basement to sort through more garage sale stuff, pitching useless things for the sure pleasure of tossing them hard into the trash!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from a craft store. Just went in to look at all the new fall and Christmas items. They were all 40% off today. I did buy some pumpkin scented candles and a window cling with a Santa Claus saying "HOHOHO". I will stick that one on the refrigerator   
 for Christmas.  It's one of those hologram clings.(so pretty).


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Well I kinda have to agree with you there.  My last couple of major shopping trips have caused me extreme pain and I think I'll probably be feeling like you do pretty darn soon,
> 
> I really miss having a mobile scooter.  I had bought a few used ones before I moved here.  I could hop on and go to the store for a couple of things anytime I wanted.
> 
> I'll just have to ask my primary care doctor if he can help me get another one.  They don't seem to have used ones available here in New Orleans, or if they do they want an exorbitant price.



Medicare will pay for one for you. Find a store in your state and get in touch with them. Or contact a company direct and they will notify their agent in your town or area. They will help you from A-Z. They take care of the billing. They will even contact your PCP for a reference. If you also have Medicaid, they will pay your Medicare premium and the balance of any that Medicare does not pay for the scooter. Medicare will insist you have a new one. Safer for you all around. 

Welcome To Golden Technologies | Companion – 3-Wheel Midsize Scooter

This is the scooter I presently have. It goes seven-eight mph and can travel 12 miles on a single charge. I speed up and down the halls to the terror of all the residents. I even have mirrors on both sides of the handles. My first one, I rode into the ground. I worked that one so hard it could no longer take a charge. Even with new batteries.


----------



## Katie H

Kinda lazy day here and I've been playin' in food a bit.  Made a couple of loaves of English muffin bread and a cinnamon-streusel cake.

Right now I have the garlic roaster doing its thing so I can make some roasted garlic bread tomorrow.  Love, love, love that little roaster.  It's so handy and doesn't heat the kitchen up to roast garlic like the oven used to.  I searched the Internet a few minutes ago to see if they were still around.  Well, yes...if you count eBay.  Holy cow!  They're asking three times what I paid, new, for ours.

In a little while Bella and I will join Sally in the studio and play with fabric and, later, Glenn and I will spend some time relaxing in the pool.

All the flurry of the garden and canning is gone and things seem almost molasses-like slow, but I know things will pick up as I ramp up doing projects for Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I just got back from the farmer's market and checking out a couple of new places in town. At the market, I bought several more pounds of tomatoes for freezing, a huge wonderful-smelling cantaloupe, and a baguette from the bakery booth, and I chatted with the master gardeners staffing our booth for a bit.

Then we went to see a new diner-type restaurant that DH saw recently. We were hoping they would be open for Sunday breakfast, but they're open Monday-Saturday. Still on the hunt for a new breakfast place - DH is mad that they started adding a surcharge if you use a credit card to pay.

Then we stopped at a new Asian grocery store that opened less than a mile from our house about two months ago. I'm so excited  ! Now I don't have to drive 20+ miles to Virginia Beach for Asian ingredients! They have staple ingredients, fresh vegetables and fruit, frozen fish and seafood, and unusual candies and snacks. Check out their Facebook page (you don't need to have a Facebook account to view it):  staple ingredients, fresh vegetables and fruit, frozen fish and seafood, and unusual candies and snacks


----------



## creative

I also have been to a farmer's market today.  There was a fresh seafood stall that had pots of crab pate.  Normally I would buy one but I saw that it was not chilled, i.e. on ice or anything but felt fairly cold. (It was a mild, warmish day).  I was put off purchasing it - didn't want to risk it since it was seafood.  (I have lost my sense of smell so feel at a disadvantage in assessing food freshness).  The market was from 9 a.m. till 2 p.m.  I was there around midday - 12 noon ish.

Would anyone here have purchased crab pate unchilled from a market stall?


----------



## Addie

Not me. Even if it did feel cold. The person in charge should have had a cooler with ice in it for such a day. Having been married to a fisherman, I leaned what to do and not to do. And that one is a "Not!"


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> ...Check out their Facebook page (you don't need to have a Facebook account to view it):  staple ingredients, fresh vegetables and fruit, frozen fish and seafood, and unusual candies and snacks



I went on Facebook and typed in "new Asian market near GotGarlic's place" but couldn't get it to come up.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I went on Facebook and typed in "new Asian market near GotGarlic's place" but couldn't get it to come up.



 Sorry, I meant to include the web link: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bean-Oriental-Grocery/592989457478344


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> Medicare will pay for one for you. Find a store in your state and get in touch with them. Or contact a company direct and they will notify their agent in your town or area. They will help you from A-Z. They take care of the billing. They will even contact your PCP for a reference. If you also have Medicaid, they will pay your Medicare premium and the balance of any that Medicare does not pay for the scooter. Medicare will insist you have a new one. Safer for you all around.
> 
> Welcome To Golden Technologies | Companion – 3-Wheel Midsize Scooter
> 
> This is the scooter I presently have. It goes seven-eight mph and can travel 12 miles on a single charge. I speed up and down the halls to the terror of all the residents. I even have mirrors on both sides of the handles. My first one, I rode into the ground. I worked that one so hard it could no longer take a charge. Even with new batteries.




Thanks, Addie.  I was just feeling wistful about the scooters I enjoyed in the past.  Now it really isn't feasible because I wouldn't be able to take my cart with me, plus I don't have the space to store a scooter.
,
I've changed my way of shopping to buy enough to get me through the month.  I like havingk. a variety of foods to choose from.  I may try to get a scooter later if my legs don't improve with the medication I'm taking.  I'd love to be able to get to the library.  It's not far and would help cut down my books costs.  I read constantly, usually 4 or 5 books a week.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Addie.  I was just feeling wistful about the scooters I enjoyed in the past.  Now it really isn't feasible because I wouldn't be able to take my cart with me, plus I don't have the space to store a scooter.
> ,
> I've changed my way of shopping to buy enough to get me through the month.  I like havingk. a variety of foods to choose from.  I may try to get a scooter later if my legs don't improve with the medication I'm taking.  I'd love to be able to get to the library.  It's not far and would help cut down my books costs.  I read constantly, usually 4 or 5 books a week.



I do have a dedicated spot in my apartment for the scooter. And I showed you the wrong one. I have the one just above that one. I have the 3-wheel full size. It has all the bells and whistle. And the best part? It didn't cost me a single cent.


----------



## KatyCooks

What am I doing?   

Er..... well just sloping in quietly and hoping nobody noticed I had been away?   

(is it working?)


----------



## LPBeier

I'm working on my lists for our trip (I am known for making a list of all the lists I need....seriously ) 

Anyway, this time I am just making it a multi-level bulleted list with what we are packing, doing, needing to pick up or buy, etc. TB is getting the suitcases out so we can start throwing stuff in, i.e. the warmer clothes we will need for walking out in Alaska, our formal wear, bathing suits, etc.

I am also making a list of what we need to do for the house sitters - make them a to do list for the animals, get enough pet food, etc.  I am really going to need a vacation by the time I get ready for it!  I can't believe it is this coming Friday!


----------



## LPBeier

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing?
> 
> Er..... well just sloping in quietly and hoping nobody noticed I had been away?
> 
> (is it working?)



I actually did notice!  Glad to see you Katy!  Hope everything is going well.  Glad you came back to us!


----------



## taxlady

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing?
> 
> Er..... well just sloping in quietly and hoping nobody noticed I had been away?
> 
> (is it working?)


Glad to see you back. No, you can't just sneak back without us noticing.  What have you been up to?


----------



## KatyCooks

Aw!  Thanks LPB!   I never left - just got a tad preoccupied!


----------



## Addie

I am happy to see that smile. Glad you are back.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Glad to see you back. No, you can't just sneak back without us noticing.  What have you been up to?



Hey Taxy!

I have been throwing myself into the job (and it has been very interesting and stimulating!)   But I have still been cooking of course!

It's super late here but I look forward to catching up on all DC events and discussing some "American" recipes that I have "tinkered" with!!!


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> I am happy to see that smile. Glad you are back.



Glad to see you too Addie!


----------



## Andy M.

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing?
> 
> Er..... well just sloping in quietly and hoping nobody noticed I had been away?
> 
> (is it working?)




Hey Katy.  Welcome back.  Glad you got "unoccupied" so you could come back.  You're up late.


----------



## KatyCooks

Andy M. said:


> Hey Katy.  Welcome back.  Glad you got "unoccupied" so you could come back.  You're up late.



And I am not going to get to bed at this rate!! :p  

Hi Andy.     I am not "unoccupied" but I really missed this place and I had a very nice (and timely) reminder about it from another member!


----------



## Somebunny

We are on vacation in the Bay Area of California.  Took a tour of San Francisco the day before  yesterday and had a great time!  yesterday we went to Sonoma for wine tasting and shopping.  Went back today for a car show...and then toured around Petaluma.  Tomorrow we head for Tahoe and then Carson City and Virginia City, Nevada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds like you are having a blast Bunny.


----------



## Somebunny

Yup having a great time PF!


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

What fun!  Enjoy, Bunny!


----------



## Cheryl J

You are headed into spectacular beauty in the Lake Tahoe area, bunny.  Sure wish I was there!  Have fun, and hope to see some pics!


----------



## taxlady

Bunny, sounds great. We had crayfish on the beach at Lake Tahoe.


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks all!  Definitely going to look for those crayfish Taxlady! 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> Thanks all!  Definitely going to look for those crayfish Taxlady!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


My parents met another Swedish couple who caught them and shared.


----------



## LPBeier

The little family that we sort of adopted is becoming more and more a part of our lives and I couldn't be more thrilled.  Tomorrow, the Mom is dedicating her two children at church and we have been invited for that, as well as lunch at their place after.  I am taking a salad and some watermelon that I just cut up.

I also made a card for the dedication and just wrapped small gifts for all three of them.

Everyone says that they are lucky to have TB and I in their lives...I think that is a definite two way street. 

Now I am going to bed as it will be an early morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> ...I'd love to be able to get to the library.  It's not far and would help cut down my books costs.  I read constantly, usually 4 or 5 books a week.


Z, check with your library to see if they have volunteers who will pick up/drop off your books. When I volunteered at our library, there were a couple of people who did that. We even had a special spot to put the books for the "runners" so that we could watch for them when they came in. The home-staying patrons loved having books coming and going, and the runners were all people who loved to stop and spend time with the patrons. Everyone benefited. Maybe your branch has the same kind of service.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I'm working on my lists for our trip....I can't believe it is this coming Friday!


Laurie, I hope you and TB have a wonderful time! Clear sailing and happy sites. And may you have a clear and fog-less day from wherever you are when you are nearest to Denali. A friend who took an Alaskan cruise said they were docked on the clearest of clear days and she could see the peak from shore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> What am I doing?
> 
> Er..... well just sloping in quietly and hoping nobody noticed I had been away?
> 
> (is it working?)


Well well, hello stranger! So glad you stopped back to visit, Katy.  Pop in now and then to let us know what's cooking.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Laurie, I hope you and TB have a wonderful time! Clear sailing and happy sites. And may you have a clear and fog-less day from wherever you are when you are nearest to Denali. A friend who took an Alaskan cruise said they were docked on the clearest of clear days and she could see the peak from shore.



Thanks, CG, I will be on the lookout for that and if we get that clearest of clear day I will take a picture just for you!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, CG, I will be on the lookout for that and if we get that clearest of clear day I will take a picture just for you!



Oh definitely pictures. Let us live vicariously. Have a great trip and remember to give hubby a big hug everyday. You certainly have a special man there.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Oh definitely pictures. Let us live vicariously. Have a great trip and remember to give hubby a big hug everyday.* You certainly have a special man there.*



Yes, Addie, I do - and I never let myself forget it!  Like today.  We always go out to eat once on the weekends, nothing fancy but just to get out.  We have our favourite places, but my diet is so restricted now and complicated.  So TB spent part of his evening searching for Vegetarian restaurants in the area that aren't based with rice and/or tofu dishes.  He actually found a couple of places so we may try one tomorrow (or I guess it is later today).


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from taking SO to the airport for her (and my) vacation.  Stopped at a local diner for breakfast but it doesn't open until 7:00AM on Sunday so I'll have to go back in a bit.  Mmmm, country fried steak, home fries and two over easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from taking SO to the airport for her (and my) vacation.  Stopped at a local diner for breakfast but it doesn't open until 7:00AM on Sunday so I'll have to go back in a bit.  Mmmm, *country fried steak, home fries and two over easy*.



Oh stop!!! Making me regret my choice of yogurt and blueberries.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh stop!!! Making me regret my choice of yogurt and blueberries.




Don't feel bad.  It wasn't all that good.  Not up to their usual standards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Don't feel bad.  It wasn't all that good.  Not up to their usual standards.



Well, now I'm sorry you had a lousy anticipated breakfast.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, now I'm sorry you had a lousy anticipated breakfast.



Thanks.  I could count on that place for a really good meal.  Now I'll hesitate to go back again.


----------



## bakechef

Waiting for my mom.  She's staying in Charleston buying a house, my best friend is coming up here (she's staying with her) for a class and bringing mom with her.  I'll have a few hours with her and then they are back to Charleston.  They hope to have an answer on a house that mom has put an offer in on, mom really wants the house and it's perfect for her, so we'll keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for the Ogre to arise so I can go do laundry and avoid football games.


----------



## Addie

I have The Pirate here so he can watch The Patriots. Oh dear! Football season is here. The only part of football I want to hear is the final score. Looks like I am going to get a good nap or a lot of housework done. 

I still don't have my food stamps so Spike and The Pirate are going to give me $140 in cash between the two of them. That is the amount I receive in stamps. I guess I better get busy and get my grocery list done. I will go shopping on Wednesday. I am just feeling not down, just lousy. No ambition, don't care, so what kind of day. A good day to wallow in self pity.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting for the Ogre to arise so I can go do laundry and avoid football games.



I know the feeling.


----------



## Katie H

Waiting for some bread dough to rise.  I'm trying a new recipe for garlic baguettes.  I roasted 3 heads of garlic yesterday, so it should be plenty garlicky.

As long as there is time to do something, Miss Clairol and I are having a _discussion_.  It's been a while since we visited and I was beginning to look a little "faded" around the edges, if you get my drift.  In about 20 minutes I'll be back to being Glenn's dark-haired gypsy girl.


----------



## Addie

I have been given a reprieve. The Pirate went to my daughter's house to watch the game and have a feast of pasta and meatballs, sausages and whatever other meats she puts in. That means he will be bringing me a plate when he comes back tonight. I won't have to cook! I do have to wrap up some chicken legs with thighs for the freezer. Spike pick them up for only 59 cents per pound. And they are beauties.


----------



## bakechef

I told my mom that the only thing that I wanted from the house was this cookbook, it's the one that I learned to cook from!  












I'm so happy!

She also brought me my dad's camp journal, it's one that he started when he built his hunting camp, I gotta wait to read that, because I'll likely be a mess...


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I told my mom that the only thing that I wanted from the house was this cookbook, it's the one that I learned to cook from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!
> 
> She also brought me my dad's camp journal, it's one that he started when he built his hunting camp, I gotta wait to read that, because I'll likely be a mess...



What a nice mother. Mothers have a way of surprising their kids every so often. And when it is least expected. Happy memories!


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> I told my mom that the only thing that I wanted from the house was this cookbook, it's the one that I learned to cook from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!
> 
> She also brought me my dad's camp journal, it's one that he started when he built his hunting camp, I gotta wait to read that, because I'll likely be a mess...


Sweet. It is in better shape than the one I got from my mom a couple of years ago--that has a silver binding (duct tape).


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> Sweet. It is in better shape than the one I got from my mom a couple of years ago--that has a silver binding (duct tape).



I do have to get a pack of those thingys that reinforce the page holes, you can tell the recipes that I used often because they are barely hanging on!


----------



## Cheryl J

Mine that I got from my late mom is so beat up that it needs reinforcement tape, too.  I think I'll go look for some clear box-wrapping tape tomorrow.  The cover is almost completely loose from the rest of the book.  It's been a very loved and well used book!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I told my mom that the only thing that I wanted from the house was this cookbook, it's the one that I learned to cook from!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so happy!
> 
> She also brought me my dad's camp journal, it's one that he started when he built his hunting camp, I gotta wait to read that, because I'll likely be a mess...



That's exactly the edition I've been on the look out for.

Fantastic gift for you BC!


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> I do have to get a pack of those thingys that reinforce the page holes, you can tell the recipes that I used often because they are barely hanging on!


I had bought the same cookbook at an estate sale I attended with my mom around the time I graduated from high school. Well, I lost some of the pages, and had to photocopy the pages from my mom's copy. Now I have two copies--one with s/one else's mom's notes and some with my mom's notes. I too had to get those reinforcers. What year was that one published? Maybe I have the one you want, PF.


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> I had bought the same cookbook at an estate sale I attended with my mom around the time I graduated from high school. Well, I lost some of the pages, and had to photocopy the pages from my mom's copy. Now I have two copies--one with s/one else's mom's notes and some with my mom's notes. I too had to get those reinforcers. What year was that one published? Maybe I have the one you want, PF.



I just looked and it was published in 1969.

I want to cook a bunch of stuff from it now.  Some of the recipes were a little too exotic for me as a child, or I couldn't get the ingredients in my little one horse town, now I want to try them!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> *I just looked and it was published in 1969.*
> 
> I want to cook a bunch of stuff from it now.  Some of the recipes were a little too exotic for me as a child, or I couldn't get the ingredients in my little one horse town, now I want to try them!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Thanks!  Now I know exactly what to look for.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks!  Now I know exactly what to look for.



You're welcome.  It looks like the first printing was 1968 this was the second in 1969.

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CWS4322

PF--I'll keep my eyes open when I make my rounds of the thrift stores/yard sales. If you get a copy, let me know and I'll stop looking. If I find one, I'll let you know and send it off to you (complete with any recipe cards stuck between the pages).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> PF--I'll keep my eyes open when I make my rounds of the thrift stores/yard sales. If you get a copy, let me know and I'll stop looking. If I find one, I'll let you know and send it off to you (complete with any recipe cards stuck between the pages).



Thanks, CWS!  Would be the find of the century for me.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I was reading Cat's notebook she left me with all the stuff about all of you here and others on another site.

Cat wrote everything down. Her insight is amazing and she kept saying this: "No one can help you if you shush of your problems and do not ask for prayer. Just don't become so much of problems when people decide you are a bore."

I do have a little issue, my Pap smear was abnormal and I have to go in for a biopsy this morning at 10am.

I really don't want to be a bore. It's only what's going on with me.

As for what I'm doing, I'm reading Cat's notebook and praying my biopsy will be okay.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have that cookbook on my shelf. Just checked - it's the 6th printing, 1973.  I had been working in a new office just a month or two before Himself and I got married in 1974. The BH&G cookbook was my office wedding gift! Didn't expect anything from my new co-workers, so I think of them fondly each time I use it.

Riddle: How many cook books do you need? Answer: as many as you have go-to recipes! Seems like I have one favorite recipe out of each of my books.


----------



## buckytom

so, the answer is one?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I dunno about you, but I have WAY more cookbooks than "one".


----------



## LPBeier

There is no such thing as too many cookbooks...though I have started collecting them in my e-reader rather than actual books as my shelves are jam-packed!


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> I dunno about you, but I have WAY more cookbooks than "one".


 

ok, so, you need *all* cookbooks. but just one at a time.


----------



## creative

I have just done my annual hand-scything of my lawn meadow.  At its peak it looks wonderful with tall wild flowers (rosebay willowherb, michaelmas daisies - a garden escape - and poppies) with graceful flowering grasses.


----------



## biscotto

I'm on bed rest... so I'm on the sofa watching some kids movie and browsing the web.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> I was reading Cat's notebook she left me with all the stuff about all of you here and others on another site.
> 
> Cat wrote everything down. Her insight is amazing and she kept saying this: "No one can help you if you shush of your problems and do not ask for prayer. Just don't become so much of problems when people decide you are a bore."
> 
> I do have a little issue, my Pap smear was abnormal and I have to go in for a biopsy this morning at 10am.
> 
> I really don't want to be a bore. It's only what's going on with me.
> 
> As for what I'm doing, I'm reading Cat's notebook and praying my biopsy will be okay.



My thoughts are with you today, take care.  Hugs!


----------



## Addie

Prayers are with you from all of us. Do let us know how you are doing.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

CrazyCatLady said:


> I was reading Cat's notebook she left me with all the stuff about all of you here and others on another site.
> 
> Cat wrote everything down. Her insight is amazing and she kept saying this: "No one can help you if you shush of your problems and do not ask for prayer. Just don't become so much of problems when people decide you are a bore."
> 
> I do have a little issue, my Pap smear was abnormal and I have to go in for a biopsy this morning at 10am.
> 
> I really don't want to be a bore. It's only what's going on with me.
> 
> As for what I'm doing, I'm reading Cat's notebook and praying my biopsy will be okay.



This doesn't make you a bore. Thoughts and prayers are with you. Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## LPBeier

We just got back from our pre-cruise haircuts and I am about to make our main meal and TB's sandwiches for work.

I will be hanging around here and packing, waiting for a few courier packages to show up - our Keurig stock-up, a DVD that is part of TB's birthday present, some items I need for my crafts and something TB is getting but I am supposed to just put it in his office!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was taking a break, finishing my coffee, and playing here at DC. Unfortunately, the news I watch  is about to come on and I decided earlier that all other activity shall stop and I will resume going through our collections of "why the heck do we have THIS thing anymore". At this rate I won't be having that garage/yard sale until next year!   Maybe I need a DC intervention and take a sabbatical...


----------



## buckytom

i'm going over prime and composite number theory with my boy.

i still don't know why they teach primes. with the exception of cryptography, i've never heard of a use for knowing prime numbers. but, he needs to know it for a test tomorrow so...


----------



## CrazyCatLady

The biopsy was a bit painful. I had discomfort all day yesterday and into today for a while.

Yuck. I have my next appointment on Monday the 15th to see the biopsy results.

But getting up today and going to work as normal was wonderful! I soaked in every minute, good and bad, and I realized how much I take for granted. 

Life is so good. Whatever this is, I'm sure I'll kick it to the curb and I thank you all so much for your kindnesses, thoughts and prayers. 

Bless you all and thank you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Feel better soon, CCL!  Hope all goes well.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thinking of you CCL and hoping for the best news.  Hugs to you.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> We just got back from our pre-cruise haircuts and I am about to make our main meal and TB's sandwiches for work.
> 
> I will be hanging around here and packing, waiting for a few courier packages to show up - our Keurig stock-up, a DVD that is part of TB's birthday present, some items I need for my crafts and *something TB is getting but I am supposed to just put it in his office!*


 
 Ooooh!  A surprise you're not supposed to know about yet!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Dawgluver said:


> Feel better soon, CCL!  Hope all goes well.



Thank you dear! I feel better tonight. 

I was so darn nervous through the whole biopsy thing I regaled the doctor and the nurse with some odd but true stories of the retail world.

The funniest one was this:

A woman came up to the customer service desk with a return. I saw it was in a bag, and she proceeded to pull from the bag a USED pregnancy test! She plopped it down on the counter and demanded her money back because it was wrong. She was quite angry about it, and I had to explain that blood and urine test products were not returnable.

She was furious, and demanded her money back. I told her we couldn't do that and explained yet again about blood and urine test products, and she got really mad and said, "Then I'll sue this store! I'll call my lawyer when I get home. What's your name?"

Good luck with that. I'm still waiting to hear from the lawyer.

And another one:

A woman returned some intimate lingerie. I asked her if it was the wrong size or whatever, and she said, "No, it's the right size. I just want to exchange these for some pajamas. I put this on once and my husband wanted to get close! Can you imagine??!!!"

She was outraged. I'm glad I don't live close to her.

And another one:

A woman returned a bike; a one-speed, coaster brake bike, like those beach cruisers (I have one). I asked her if it was defective. She said, "It is! I can't pedal it up hills!" 

I suggested she try an 18-speed mountain bike. I explained how the gears worked and all that, and she said, "No, that's too much trouble. I want a single-speed bike that works on hills."

Good luck with that.

We had fun with those stories, and before I knew it, the biopsy was done, we were laughing, and I can say that doctor and nurse have a wonderful sense of humor! 

This was my first time with this doctor, and he was very, very kind and careful about explaining everything. I like him. 

While he was down there pinching away, he shared a story too. He said a lady had looked up all her symptoms on the Internet and came in telling him what to do and how to do it, etc., etc.....and he said:

"Thank you so much for all your good hard work and research. I really admire that. But would you mind if I examine you first? It would help both of us a lot."

Ah, people are funny!

I have a good feeling tonight, and thank you all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to see you (almost) had fun at your exam!  It isn't easy being comfortable when undergoing a procedure, no matter where on the body the doctor is poking around.

Telling funny stories makes it easier, doesn't it? I needed to have a small cyst removed from my scalp. My primary care doctor said he could do it in the office's small surgical room - it was used for just these types of procedures. I had gone to him for a few years, was comfortable with him (unlike your situation of meeting the doctor for the first time), and trusted him. Of course I was nervous, but he started to regale me with tales of his med school years. The best one was about a girl he was dating: she was painting her nails and asked him if she could paint his toenails! He had purple ones for a while. 

OK, it sounds like we need to pray you through to your doctor's appointment next. I'll say a few for results in your favor.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad to see you (almost) had fun at your exam!  It isn't easy being comfortable when undergoing a procedure, no matter where on the body the doctor is poking around.
> 
> Telling funny stories makes it easier, doesn't it? I needed to have a small cyst removed from my scalp. My primary care doctor said he could do it in the office's small surgical room - it was used for just these types of procedures. I had gone to him for a few years, was comfortable with him (unlike your situation of meeting the doctor for the first time), and trusted him. Of course I was nervous, but he started to regale me with tales of his med school years. The best one was about a girl he was dating: she was painting her nails and asked him if she could paint his toenails! He had purple ones for a while.
> 
> OK, it sounds like we need to pray you through to your doctor's appointment next. I'll say a few for results in your favor.



Thanks so much! That's funny! But at least he could wear shoes and hide those purple toenails for a while!

It's funny how we deal with things like this with humor. To be honest, by now if I didn't have a sense of humor, I would be a terribly depressing person.

Remember, I'm the one with those terrorist kittens. They are still trying to kill us. If I say anything more about them, they'll find out and probably figure out how to unplug my computer and then they'll probably blow up the shed.


----------



## Addie

I went to the foot doctor yesterday just to get my toenails clipped. Now I appreciate the service. It makes life a bit easier, as I don't have to stretch to reach my toes. But the lack of blood flow in both legs during my ulcer on one leg caused several toenails to fall off on both feet. They have since grown back, but at an extremely slow pace. It has been several month since he saw me last. There was nothing to clip. And I don't have any callouses on my feet. Mainly because I never go barefoot. He had a look of surprise on his face. I reminded him that it would be better for both of us if he left it up to me when I should come in. After all I see my feet every day. He agreed. I explained that I am aware of diabetic damage to the feet and I keep an eye out for any. So it has been decided I will be the one to make the next appointment, when I feel I need to come in for a checkup. Smart doctor. He listens to the patient.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Am boiling some eggs and potatoes to make potato salad tomorrow. Will have hot dogs wrapped in bacon and some baked beans too.


----------



## Andy M.

Prepping to defrost the freezer in the basement tomorrow.  It's not stuffed full and it's past time.  Between coolers, ice packs, and the new fridge and its freezer, I should be all set for the stuff that's in the freezer.


----------



## tinlizzie

What I'm doing right now is feeling stupid.  I printed out Princess Fiona's great recipe for lemon curd, zested the lemons, squeezed out the juice, measured it & transferred it to a cup, then proceeded to clear up the work area and absently poured the juice down the drain.       'Taint funny, McGee.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> What I'm doing right now is feeling stupid.  I printed out Princess Fiona's great recipe for lemon curd, zested the lemons, squeezed out the juice, measured it & transferred it to a cup, then proceeded to clear up the work area and absently poured the juice down the drain.       'Taint funny, McGee.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> What I'm doing right now is feeling stupid.  I printed out Princess Fiona's great recipe for lemon curd, zested the lemons, squeezed out the juice, measured it & transferred it to a cup, then proceeded to clear up the work area and absently poured the juice down the drain.       'Taint funny, McGee.



Lizzie, it happens to the best of us.  I was cleaning out the fridge the other day and pulled out two fresh corn cobs for our dinner.  I got everything bad out to the compost and came back looking for my corn.....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tinlizzie said:


> What I'm doing right now is feeling stupid.  I printed out Princess Fiona's great recipe for lemon curd, zested the lemons, squeezed out the juice, measured it & transferred it to a cup, then proceeded to clear up the work area and absently poured the juice down the drain.       'Taint funny, McGee.



Been there. (But not lemon juice) Done that. Welcome to the club! 

At least you can console yourself with the fact that you didn't try to make a pizza in a microwave on the rack.  (That was a good one Andy)


----------



## Mad Cook

*Ahhhh!*

Wandering round the internet looking for something I came across this

You HAVE to See This Kitten Making Friends With a Horse! | Pet Food Direct.com: The Blog

Not as surprising as you'd think. When I was young I used to know a horse who had his own cat which lived in his stable. They went everywhere together even to the point that if the horse had to travel he wouldn't go onto the horse box unless the cat went first. The cat even used to come on rides with us


----------



## Katie H

Just finished up a little project using some of my less than beautiful canning jar rings.  After all the canning was done, I went through all the supplies and separated the less-than-nice rings from the ones I'd feel okay using.  Had more than I'd expected, but they didn't get thrown out. After a little spray paint, some string and some autumn picks, they became this:


----------



## creative

Very attractive Katie...was it your own idea?


----------



## Katie H

creative said:


> Very attractive Katie...was it your own idea?




Not really.  A friend told me they'd seen a pumpkin made out of the rings at a craft show.  I figured it couldn't be too difficult and went from there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Just finished up a little project using some of my less than beautiful canning jar rings.  After all the canning was done, I went through all the supplies and separated the less-than-nice rings from the ones I'd feel okay using.  Had more than I'd expected, but they didn't get thrown out. After a little spray paint, some string and some autumn picks, they became this:




Very cute!  I saw something like that on FB.


----------



## taxlady

Pretty and clever.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks for the commiseration, guys.  It's apparently a bigger club than I thought -- don't know if that's the good news or the bad news.


----------



## taxlady

I'm a member of that club too.


----------



## buckytom

very nice , kth!!


i'm still wonder who piano al is, and who is he private messaging.

or maybe the "r" is stuck on his keyboard and he's just pirate messaging...


----------



## Addie

Well, here it is and I finally got the last of the groceries put away. That should give you an idea of the size of the grocery order I got and how long it takes me to do  just one task. I rewrapped all the meats. I only bought beef. I got a case of sticker shock when I looked at some of the meats. So I hunted down the Manager Specials. All of the prices were double digits per pound. There was a lady there looking also going back and forth comparing the prices. I had my regular glasses on and mentioned that I was getting sticker shock. She started to laugh. I told her I better switch glasses and maybe the prices would change. She laughed and asked if she could borrow the ones I wasn't using to see if it would work for her. 

I still haven't heard on my food stamps. The Pirate gave me $180.00 in cash and I spent $59.00 of my own money. The $59 is what I usually spend beyond my food stamps. That is for non food stamp items. Bleach, foil, soap products, etc. Hopefully, I will get my stamps before the month runs out. In any event, when I do receive them they will be retro to the day I first applied. So I will once again be able to really stock up with two months. And it will be all dry goods. My freezer is full to the ceiling. I am still ticked off though about the screw up with my food stamps. Even if it has worked out for the best. 

Next off to the kitchen to clean up the mess. I want to make Reuben Sandwiches for tomorrow. I finally have all the fixings. 

The Pirate has a new job as Manager of a limo company. The company has been in disarray. It has a new owner with more money than he knows what to do with. He bought the company so he could have a chauffeur at his beck and call. The Pirate told him it would be more economical for him to rent a car at the airport and do his own driving rather than tie up one of the limos when it is needed instead for a function. The owner roared with laughter. He told The Pirate not everyone would have the nerve to tell the owner off in a job interview. He got hired on the spot. Tomorrow he has to clean a stretch limo for a Saturday wedding. He also has to examine all the vehicles and make a list of each one of what is wrong and what needs to be repaired. Today he knows all the repair shops in town and went to school with most of the owners or knows one of their siblings. He knows who is a rip-off and who has good business practices. So he is setting up reliable sources to keep the fleet in working order. 

Well, off to the kitchen to clean the dishes. It was nice talking to you.


----------



## bakechef

Just leaving a community theater production of Hairspray, it was absolutely fantastic! This is the second production from this theater that has blown me away

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> What I'm doing right now is feeling stupid.  I printed out Princess Fiona's great recipe for lemon curd, zested the lemons, squeezed out the juice, measured it & transferred it to a cup, then proceeded to clear up the work area and absently poured the juice down the drain.       'Taint funny, McGee.



Oh No! (I'm not grinning)  Well, lemon juice out of the bottle would work, too.  

Watching Martin and Lewis, "The Caddy".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Just leaving a community theater production of Hairspray, it was absolutely fantastic! This is the second production from this theater that has blown me away.


You don't have to pay Broadway prices for quality shows BC (said the veteran of many a community theatre production...)

Did they have a "Meet and Greet" with the cast afterwards? The first little theatre production we took our kids to had that. Our son (about 10 at the time) was asking questions at a mile a minute. He ended up being in several community theatre productions. Like Mother, like Son.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate's ex takes their seven year old granddaughter to the theatre all the time. This past week she took her to see Lion King at the Opera House. The building was scheduled to be torn down. Then it was rescued and the following renovations are the result. 

Official Site of the Boston Opera House


----------



## biscotto

Hanging out on the sofa...watch tv and on here. Bed rest fun


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> The Pirate's ex takes their seven year old granddaughter to the theatre all the time. This past week she took her to see Lion King at the Opera House. The building was scheduled to be torn down. Then it was rescued and the following renovations are the result.
> 
> Official Site of the Boston Opera House


Wonderful to hear that the philistines have been thwarted again. They wanted to tear down the Palace Theatre in Manchester 30-odd years ago and the locals, supported by a famous (to us) comedian, Ken Dodd, won the day. The theatre was restored and carries on with all sorts of theatrical productions and visiting companies. The Opera House in Manchester was rescued too but the Theatre Royal became a bingo hall and and then a nightclub and is now derelict.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie H said:


> Just finished up a little project using some of my less than beautiful canning jar rings.  After all the canning was done, I went through all the supplies and separated the less-than-nice rings from the ones I'd feel okay using.  Had more than I'd expected, but they didn't get thrown out. After a little spray paint, some string and some autumn picks, they became this:



You did a great job. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> You don't have to pay Broadway prices for quality shows BC (said the veteran of many a community theatre production...)
> 
> Did they have a "Meet and Greet" with the cast afterwards? The first little theatre production we took our kids to had that. Our son (about 10 at the time) was asking questions at a mile a minute. He ended up being in several community theatre productions. Like Mother, like Son.



No meet and greet this time.  We occasionally see the BIG shows at one of the larger venues, but this smaller 250 seat theater puts on shows that we end up loving just as much at about a third of the price!  This theater is called Raleigh Little Theater, it's been around since the 30's.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

Just got back from my first Costco shopping trip.  I left with a rotisserie chicken, I don't know why, I don't need a rotisserie chicken.  I work in a store that cooks rotisserie chicken everyday...

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Just got back from my first Costco shopping trip.  I left with a rotisserie chicken, I don't know why, I don't need a rotisserie chicken.  I work in a store that cooks rotisserie chicken everyday...
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Good idea.  Going to Costco tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Prepping to defrost the freezer in the basement tomorrow.  It's not stuffed full and it's past time.  Between coolers, ice packs, and the new fridge and its freezer, I should be all set for the stuff that's in the freezer.




Found out if you wait too long to defrost your freezer, it takes forever to melt off all the ice.  Finally got the job done and now all is well for another year (?).


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> Just got back from my first Costco shopping trip.  I left with a rotisserie chicken, I don't know why, I don't need a rotisserie chicken.  I work in a store that cooks rotisserie chicken everyday...
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Well, then you can compare them. Costco makes better tasting rotisserie chicken than I have ever had from a supermarket.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Just got back from my first Costco shopping trip.  I left with a rotisserie chicken, I don't know why, I don't need a rotisserie chicken.  I work in a store that cooks rotisserie chicken everyday...
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Is that ALL you got, BC?  We usually come home with a lot more from Costco!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Is that ALL you got, BC?  We usually come home with a lot more from Costco!



Well i got some peanuts, Greek yogurt and chocolate chips too.  I'll be going back when Rob can go, so many things I want to try!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Well i got some peanuts, Greek yogurt and chocolate chips too.  I'll be going back when Rob can go, so many things I want to try!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Whew!  I was worried about you for a minute...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Just got back from my first Costco shopping trip.  I left with a rotisserie chicken, I don't know why, I don't need a rotisserie chicken.  I work in a store that cooks rotisserie chicken everyday...
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Costco Chicken Crack...that stuff is addicting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Well i got some peanuts, Greek yogurt and chocolate chips too.  I'll be going back when Rob can go, so many things I want to try!
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



The Kirkland Plain Non-fat Yogurt is fantastic!!!  Better than the brands I get in the regular stores.  I stir in fresh fruit I have sweetened with a bit of honey.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Kirkland Plain Non-fat Yogurt is fantastic!!!  Better than the brands I get in the regular stores.  I stir in fresh fruit I have sweetened with a bit of honey.




Added to Costco list...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco Chicken Crack...that stuff is addicting.


Market Basket had their chickens turning again when I shopped last Friday. They didn't have any wrapped on the counter, so I asked the clerk behind the counter when they were putting out the "crack chickens".  Wouldn't you know it, when I shopped today another one of those things hopped right into my cart!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> Wonderful to hear that the philistines have been thwarted again. They wanted to tear down the Palace Theatre in Manchester 30-odd years ago and the locals, supported by a famous (to us) comedian, Ken Dodd, won the day. The theatre was restored and carries on with all sorts of theatrical productions and visiting companies. The Opera House in Manchester was rescued too but the Theatre Royal became a bingo hall and and then a nightclub and is now derelict.


Cleveland OH restored most of their early-1920s-built theatres in the 1970s. It was done in fits-and-starts, so I think they finished up the very last one (fifth) within the past decade or so. Cleveland is said to have the largest theatre district after New York City, but it depends on how it is computed. Playhouse Square has five historic theatres in a two-block radius. Don't know the seat capacity though. Although I've done community theatre on and off since the early 1970's (mostly "off), I knew the entire Greater Cleveland region had a goodly number of theatres. However, I did not realize just HOW many until I found this article: Cleveland Third Largest Theater District | Events in Cleveland Since that article says Cleveland ranks 3rd, I had to hunt down who claimed to be 2nd. Detroit. But, again, depends on if your counting seats in a smaller or larger measured area. I'm just glad to see that cities are fighting about who has more theatres, not who has more crime!


----------



## buckytom

i remember seeing people start to line up at the meat counter in costco once, but no one appeared to be buying anything. i asked a lady on line what it was about, and she whispered ," the rotisserie chickens are about to come out."

the rest of the people on the line either shhhhh'd or just glared at her.

i felt like i was at a meth clinic when it was dosage time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Market Basket had their chickens turning again when I shopped last Friday. They didn't have any wrapped on the counter, so I asked the clerk behind the counter when they were putting out the "crack chickens".  Wouldn't you know it, when I shopped today another one of those things hopped right into my cart!



Sounds like they were underdone...


----------



## taxlady

All this talk about Costco's tasty, rotisserie chickens reminded me of the best rotisserie chicken I have had. So, I Googled to see if they were still there. They are. It's about 25 km and the parking isn't wonderful, so I haven't been there in too long. This is the place: Serrano Peruvian BBQ | The Main MTL. The lady on the left in the third picture sure looks like the lady I remember there. The sauce on that chicken was soooo good and so were the potatoes that roasted under the dripping chickens.

So, if I'm going to go that far to pick up a rotisserie chicken, I may as well stop by my favourite Italian charcuterie, La Forchetta. It's only four blocks away. The butcher/owner is a real sweety. He makes fabulous Italian sausage. I guess I have decided on trip in to town for goodies.

Why yes, I did live in that neighbourhood.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> All this talk about Costco's tasty, rotisserie chickens reminded me of the best rotisserie chicken I have had. So, I Googled to see if they were still there. They are. It's about 25 km and the parking isn't wonderful, so I haven't been there in too long. This is the place: Serrano Peruvian BBQ | The Main MTL. The lady on the left in the third picture sure looks like the lady I remember there. The sauce on that chicken was soooo good and so were the potatoes that roasted under the dripping chickens.
> 
> So, if I'm going to go that far to pick up a rotisserie chicken, I may as well stop by my favourite Italian charcuterie, La Forchetta. It's only four blocks away. The butcher/owner is a real sweety. He makes fabulous Italian sausage. I guess I have decided on trip in to town for goodies.
> 
> Why yes, I did live in that neighbourhood.




I have it on the QT that they are looking forward to your return visit. They have sorely missed your presence.


----------



## Mad Cook

bakechef said:


> Just got back from my first Costco shopping trip.  I left with a rotisserie chicken, I don't know why, I don't need a rotisserie chicken.  I work in a store that cooks rotisserie chicken everyday...
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


That's the problem with big shop shopping. They have lots of things you don't need but have to have! Just bought 2 jars of homemade jam from a stall at the food and drink festival - Why? I have a cupboard full of jars of my own home made jam.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> All this talk about Costco's tasty, rotisserie chickens reminded me of the best rotisserie chicken I have had. So, I Googled to see if they were still there. They are. It's about 25 km and the parking isn't wonderful, so I haven't been there in too long. This is the place: Serrano Peruvian BBQ | The Main MTL. The lady on the left in the third picture sure looks like the lady I remember there. The sauce on that chicken was soooo good and so were the potatoes that roasted under the dripping chickens.
> 
> So, if I'm going to go that far to pick up a rotisserie chicken, I may as well stop by my favourite Italian charcuterie, La Forchetta. It's only four blocks away. The butcher/owner is a real sweety. He makes fabulous Italian sausage. I guess I have decided on trip in to town for goodies.
> 
> Why yes, I did live in that neighbourhood.



We have a Peruvian BBQ beside my work and OMG, it's delicious!  I stop there on occasion because it's pricey, well everything in that area is pricey!

At $5 I'll likely buy a rotisserie whenever I go to Costco, Rob loves roasted chicken, and we can get a couple meals out of it, pretty cheap!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Kirkland Plain Non-fat Yogurt is fantastic!!!  Better than the brands I get in the regular stores.  I stir in fresh fruit I have sweetened with a bit of honey.



Plain Greek yogurt with honey and nuts or granola is my go-to work day breakfast, that and a cup of coffee.  Their Greek yogurt is $6.99 for two 32oz tubs!  My store is $4.99 for store brand for one tub, and Aldi is $3.89 for one tub, so this is an even better deal than what I've been getting at Aldi.


----------



## bakechef

If anyone hasn't been a member of Costco but was thinking about being a member Living Social has a great deal right now for new members.  $55 gets you the membership, a $20 cash card (gift card) and they will mail you coupons for over $100 worth or freebies, including a rotisserie chicken, apple pie, 30 roll toilet paper, etc.


----------



## Mad Cook

*Food and Drink Festival 2014*

The F&D festival is on today in the village. Lots of street stalls showing off produce of shops and the food of various cafes & pubs, smaller shops such as the bakers, greengrocers and butchers, charities which were fund-raising with food and a couple of micro-breweries. The Marple Silver Band (like a brass band but with silver coloured instruments was playing, a spanish guitarist was playing flamenco at the other end of the main street and on a side street there were several groups taking it in turns to play. There were one or two side shows for children - a sort of trampoline and bungee thing and a bouncy castle and that sort of thing.

It was absolute bedlam. You could barely move for people and they seemed to be buying food to eat in the street. I had a huge portion of paella cooked in the street by the local Spanish restaurant (very good). I bought a jar of raspberry and redcurrant jam and a jar of apricot jam from the Girl Guides (Girl Scouts to you) stall, and a punnet of strawberries and some rhubarb from the Marple Allotments stall, bought raffle tickets for a couple of local charities (and didn't win anything) and then collapsed in a heap in All Things Nice, the local deli, for a coffee and pavlova. I met several very nice dogs who were coping well with all the feet and legs and a lady I haven't seen for years sat down next to me to eat her paella.

I knew it was time to retreat for home when one of the groups started playing skiffle and I remembered the song being a hit in 1957!!!! 

The F&D festival was started 4 years ago by the man who runs All Things Nice and it has been very successful. It's been very good for the local shops as it draws in people from all over the area, some of who probably didn't that so many small and specialist shops there are in the village.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm about to take a nap--it's raining and I've put up 3 l of pickled cabbage, have about another 3 l "sweating," put 5 lb of tomatoes in the freezer. Still waiting for the tomatoes in the dehydrator to be "done." A nap sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Addie

The Pirate just called me. He has a new job as Fleet Manager for a limo company. Since he does a lot of running around for the company, they are going to give him a Lincoln Town Car for his personal use. It is a car that has more than 300,000 miles on it and needs to be retired. They just bought a brand new one to replace it. They told him to take it to the Lincoln dealership and have it given a complete workup first.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The Pirate just called me. He has a new job as Fleet Manager for a limo company. Since he does a lot of running around for the company, they are going to give him a Lincoln Town Car for his personal use. It is a car that has more than 300,000 miles on it and needs to be retired. They just bought a brand new one to replace it. They told him to take it to the Lincoln dealership and have it given a complete workup first.


I hope they are paying for the gas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Plain Greek yogurt with honey and nuts or granola is my go-to work day breakfast, that and a cup of coffee.  Their Greek yogurt is $6.99 for two 32oz tubs!  My store is $4.99 for store brand for one tub, and Aldi is $3.89 for one tub, so this is an even better deal than what I've been getting at Aldi.



I know and I like the Kirkland better than Greek Gods or Zoi, which to me are grainy instead of smooth.  $6.99 for two weeks worth of breakfasts is my kind of deal.

I like to stir in key lime juice and a little honey, top with crushed pistachios.

Makes for a great breakfast or dessert.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I know and I like the Kirkland better than Greek Gods or Zoi, which to me are grainy instead of smooth.  $6.99 for two weeks worth of breakfasts is my kind of deal.
> 
> I like to stir in key lime juice and a little honey, top with crushed pistachios.
> 
> Makes for a great breakfast or dessert.



Need to add key lime juice to the shopping list now!  

Glad to know that it is really good, our store brand and Aldi stack up to say Chobani, but not Fage, but they'll do for the price.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to head out to do some grocery shopping. We're almost out of coffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Need to add key lime juice to the shopping list now!
> 
> Glad to know that it is really good, our store brand and Aldi stack up to say Chobani, but not Fage, but they'll do for the price.



I never liked yogurt until I started playing with the plain and adding my own flavorings.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I never liked yogurt until I started playing with the plain and adding my own flavorings.




"Add your own stuff" yogurt is so much better than store-bought flavored.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> The Pirate just called me. He has a new job as Fleet Manager for a limo company. Since he does a lot of running around for the company, they are going to give him a Lincoln Town Car for his personal use. It is a car that has more than 300,000 miles on it and needs to be retired. They just bought a brand new one to replace it. They told him to take it to the Lincoln dealership and have it given a complete workup first.


It must be a good car to still be running well after 300,000 miles. Am I right in thinking Lincolns are quite "up-market"? If it is it'll probably be going long after The Pirate has retired! The estate agent who had the offices next to my dad's shop had a Rolls Royce which he bought with an inheritance when he came out of the army in 1946. He died in 2005 and had only given up driving the Rolls a year or so before that!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I hope they are paying for the gas.



Yeah, they are. They have a pump right on the property.


----------



## bakechef

Mad Cook said:


> It must be a good car to still be running well after 300,000 miles. Am I right in thinking Lincolns are quite "up-market"? If it is it'll probably be going long after The Pirate has retired! The estate agent who had the offices next to my dad's shop had a Rolls Royce which he bought with an inheritance when he came out of the army in 1946. He died in 2005 and had only given up driving the Rolls a year or so before that!



Yes it's considered a luxury car.  It shares the same platform and many components as the Ford Crown Victoria that was the favorite of taxi companies and the police for a long time, they are very durable vehicles!  They have a big V8 engine that's rock solid as well.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> It must be a good car to still be running well after 300,000 miles. Am I right in thinking Lincolns are quite "up-market"? If it is it'll probably be going long after The Pirate has retired! The estate agent who had the offices next to my dad's shop had a Rolls Royce which he bought with an inheritance when he came out of the army in 1946. He died in 2005 and had only given up driving the Rolls a year or so before that!



Yes it is. A Lincoln Town Car is probably just below a Cadillac. Hey guys, I am not a driver. Help me out here. Where does the LTC stand? Although cars in a fleet of limo driving get hard use, this company sends their cars for regular maintenance and upkeep. Every week one or more cars come off the line and go into the shop. This company does have one RR. It is used only for regular CEO customers.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Yes it's considered a luxury car.  It shares the same platform and many components as the Ford Crown Victoria that was the favorite of taxi companies and the police for a long time, they are very durable vehicles!  They have a big V8 engine that's rock solid as well.



Thanks BC. I don't know anything about cars. Only that I am partial to blue ones and love the Miata convertible or the Ford Mustang convertible in bright red. (Memories of riding down the Las Vegas strip!)


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> If anyone hasn't been a member of Costco but was thinking about being a member Living Social has a great deal right now for new members. $55 gets you the membership, a $20 cash card (gift card) and they will mail you coupons for over $100 worth or freebies, including a rotisserie chicken, apple pie, 30 roll toilet paper, etc.


 
Bakechef, thanks for the tip!  I just signed up through that site and not only got a Costco membership for myself, but for my youngest daughter as well.  We are so out in the sticks here and only go to Costco when we go visit oldest daughter, as a guest on her card.  She lives about 2 hours from us, but there is a Costco a little bit closer, only about an hour and a half away.  LOL.  The freebies were just the incentive I needed to get a membership of my own.  Love a good deal. 

I hope others see this deal and it doesn't get lost.


----------



## taxlady

I got back from shopping an hour ago. I was relaxing and read about the car with over 300,000 miles. It reminded me of a taxi here in Montreal. The driver used the taxi stand near my house, back when I had a house in town in the late '80s, early '90s. I always tried to get his car. He was a very sweet man. He had a 1963 Plymouth Fury. He had it from 1965 and drove it as a taxi the whole time. It was a well maintained, clean taxi. I just had to Google and find out whatever happened to that taxi.

He was tying to beat the Guinness Book of Records record for mileage of a taxi. He was ~130 miles short of the record when he was hit by a truck. He wasn't injured. Here's an article about it. Joseph Vaillancourt's 2,609,698 km (1,621,591 mile) Plymouth Fury. As far as I can tell, this happened in 1999.

According to an interview in this YouTube video Michel Barrette-plymouth fury 1963 - 2 595 000 k.m. taxi. - YouTube (in French), an actor bought the car to restore it and let the taxi driver drive it to get that record. I know the car was restored, but I don't know if the taxi driver ever got to drive the car again.


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> Bakechef, thanks for the tip!  I just signed up through that site and not only got a Costco membership for myself, but for my youngest daughter as well.  We are so out in the sticks here and only go to Costco when we go visit oldest daughter, as a guest on her card.  She lives about 2 hours from us, but there is a Costco a little bit closer, only about an hour and a half away.  LOL.  The freebies were just the incentive I needed to get a membership of my own.  Love a good deal.
> 
> I hope others see this deal and it doesn't get lost.



Glad to help!  Remember to follow the link to the Costco site and redeem the offer, it'll give you a paper to print out to take to the club.


----------



## Andy M.

Mega shopping spree today at Market Basket and Costco.  Picked up ingredients for the coming week's menu of "Andy Eats Whatever He Wants".  Also got some stuff at Costco on their sale flier.  Picked up a rotisserie chicken at Costco.  I decided I'd use it for lunches rather than dinners.


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> Glad to help! Remember to follow the link to the Costco site and redeem the offer, it'll give you a paper to print out to take to the club.


 
Yep, I saw that - I printed it out, it's in the side pocket in the car and ready to go when we are!  I've been meaning to get a membership for so long now, and kind of forget about it until we go visit Rebecca down in the city. By the time we spend time with them and all of the grandkids, there's not much time left for Costco shopping. 

Andy, a rotisserie chicken will be first on my list. I've heard from so many here how good they are. Our Albertsons has them for $9  and they're just mediocre. Sounds like you're enjoying your foodie vacation.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> ...Andy, a rotisserie chicken will be first on my list. I've heard from so many here how good they are. Our Albertsons has them for $9  and they're just mediocre. Sounds like you're enjoying your foodie vacation.



You won't be disappointed.  Not to mention that the Costco chickens are only $4.99.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> You won't be disappointed. Not to mention that the Costco chickens are only $4.99.


 
Nice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you click on it, it will take you to the right place.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=fd1_1410214884


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cooking down tomatoes sprout gave me from her garden to make sauce. There were too many to just eat.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you click on it, it will take you to the right place.
> 
> LiveLeak.com - Pendulum Wave Demonstration


Neato! How many times did you watch it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Off and on all afternoon, how did you guess?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Off and on all afternoon, how did you guess?


'Cause you're nerdy enough not to be able to watch it just once.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's not quite 9PM here yet, but I'm so tired....going to dim the lights, settle into the recliner, and get caught up with MasterChef and see who got sent home last Monday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> 'Cause you're nerdy enough not to be able to watch it just once.



I want to build my own!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from our closest Costco.  What is it about that place?  We're both exhausted.  Came home with a bunch of necessities along with a WHOLE bunch of not-so-necessities.  Had a great lunch of free samples, and DH got his beloved turkey provolone sandwich.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gotta walk that Costco Mile...LOL!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I think much of my exhaustion is in trying to keep track of DH.  He wanders off with the cart, and most of my mileage is spent trying to find him.  I even tried calling him from the meat section, his phone was off.


----------



## Souschef

i just spent 4 hours in a light aircraft flying a patient from Paso Robles CA to Santa Monica for treatment at UCLA. I fly for Angel Flight West, who transport non critical patients to and from their treatments. My copilot is suffering from mild Parkinsons so he cannot get a license. I let him fly over 2 and a half of the 4 hours and he loved it
I will be flying a lung cancer patient and his wife tomorrow from San Diego to Santa Monica for treatment. This is important to me as my wife died of lung cancer.


----------



## bakechef

That place seems to be almost double the size of the bjs near my house.  I was there over an hour and still didn't see everything.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> You won't be disappointed.  Not to mention that the Costco chickens are only $4.99.



Andy, Spike always get the leftover rotisserie MB chickens for Teddy. I only will get a thigh or leg for chicken salad. So for me, if it cold, that is fine by me. I never get a hot one because I hate the white breast meat on any bird. It would all go to waste. So what makes Costco's so special? Do they season theirs?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> i just spent 4 hours in a light aircraft flying a patient from Paso Robles CA to Santa Monica for treatment at UCLA. I fly for Angel Flight West, who transport non critical patients to and from their treatments. My copilot is suffering from mild Parkinsons so he cannot get a license. I let him fly over 2 and a half of the 4 hours and he loved it
> I will be flying a lung cancer patient and his wife tomorrow from San Diego to Santa Monica for treatment. This is important to me as my wife died of lung cancer.



Flightnursing would be fun, but too hectic for me.  Like my l'il olds and the slower pace.

Thanks for providing a much needed service for patients.


----------



## Addie

Souschef said:


> i just spent 4 hours in a light aircraft flying a patient from Paso Robles CA to Santa Monica for treatment at UCLA. I fly for Angel Flight West, who transport non critical patients to and from their treatments. My copilot is suffering from mild Parkinsons so he cannot get a license. I let him fly over 2 and a half of the 4 hours and he loved it
> I will be flying a lung cancer patient and his wife tomorrow from San Diego to Santa Monica for treatment. This is important to me as my wife died of lung cancer.



You are to be commended. We  have a service similar for patients way up north in Maine and NH. 

My son (when he was a paramedic) wanted to do flight evacs. But he was too tall and too heavy. I got to see one when I went to his work in Worcester and the 'copter was just landing. 

But he always had the dream call in the back of his mind. There is a place about 15 minutes from where I live that is a major highway. There are six roads leading into the rotary. A lot of accidents happen there. He always wanted one to happen at 4:45 p.m. on a Friday and be serious enough so that he could have all traffic stopped 75 feet back while they waited for the helicopter to come and land. He almost got his dream fulfilled. But the 'copter was too far away so they used the ambulance.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Flightnursing would be fun, but too hectic for me.  *Like my l'il olds and the slower pace.*
> 
> Thanks for providing a much needed service for patients.



 Age has its limits. 

PF, Mass General which is closely affiliated with the Dana Farber Cancer Research next door, has a heliport for special walking cancer patients that live way up north (Maine and northern NH) and can't afford the expense of living in Boston to receive their treatments. It is a great service. The cancer residence is mostly for patients that live outside of New England. Because most of the treatments are IV drips, it can take as long as eight hours. By the time they are done, the patient is in no condition to take on the long trip of a  drive back home. Those Angel flights are a God send.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I think much of my exhaustion is in trying to keep track of DH.  He wanders off with the cart, and most of my mileage is spent trying to find him.  I even tried calling him from the meat section, his phone was off.



Next time go to the service desk and have him paged over the PA system. He will come flying back to your side.  And put a leash on him!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Next time go to the service desk and have him paged over the PA system. He will come flying back to your side.  And put a leash on him!




  Not a bad idea!  I was thinking an ankle bracelet and GPS monitoring device.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Just got back from our closest Costco.  What is it about that place?  We're both exhausted.  Came home with a bunch of necessities along with a WHOLE bunch of not-so-necessities.  Had a great lunch of free samples, and DH got his beloved turkey provolone sandwich.



When BJ's was stocking their shelves prior to opening, I was given one section of one aisle to stock. (I was doing temp weekend jobs.) I thought I would never finish that area. Fortunately, I got a bad slice on my finger and instead of eight hours (that I got paid for) I only had to work five. And I was still on that dang aisle. Dang, those aisle are so long and so many of them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I think much of my exhaustion is in trying to keep track of DH. He wanders off with the cart, and most of my mileage is spent trying to find him. I even tried calling him from the meat section, his phone was off.


 
That happens all the time when my daughters and I are shopping down in the city.  Except it's me that wanders off.


----------



## Souschef

When we go to Costco we agree to meet at the roasted chicken in the back of the store


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  This is the same guy who abandoned me at Walmart years ago when we were visiting Dad in Yuma, AZ.  We'd walked over when it was light, and then he walked back to Dad's when it got dark.  He forgot me.  I kept having him paged, and finally found my way back in the dark.  Needless to say, DH will never forget that!  And nor should he.

Meeting by the rotisserie chicken sounds like a good idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> When we go to Costco we agree to meet at the roasted chicken in the back of the store



I can shop much faster than Shrek, but he gets worried if he can't see me, so I do each aisle twice as he walks from the front to the back, then across the back and up the other broad aisle.  I get my exercise running back and forth.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  This is the same guy who abandoned me at Walmart years ago when we were visiting Dad in Yuma, AZ.  We'd walked over when it was light, and then he walked back to Dad's when it got dark.  He forgot me.  I kept having him paged, and finally found my way back in the dark.  Needless to say, DH will never forget that!  And nor should he.
> 
> Meeting by the rotisserie chicken sounds like a good idea!



ROFL!!!  A leash sounds just right!  Shrek won't let me out of his sight.  In Costco, I park him buy the books and go pick up my meds, then we shop.  That way he knows where I am  and I know where he is, he won't wander off from the books.


----------



## bakechef

I always regret separating from Rob in a store, he can fill a cart better than anyone I know.  We call Target the $100 store, we can't seem to leave without spending $100 

I really need to keep him in check in the club stores, that stuff adds up quick!


----------



## Andy M.

Costco's chickens are seasoned and the breast meat is always moist and flavorful (as are the legs).

When SO and I get separated in a store she calls me on my cell.


----------



## Dawgluver

I tried that.  DH had his cellphone off.  He also almost locked his keys in the car.  Thankfully I caught that in time.  

I have a feeling the solution may be separate cars, separate shopping carts.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Andy, Spike always get the leftover rotisserie MB chickens for Teddy. I only will get a thigh or leg for chicken salad. So for me, if it cold, that is fine by me. I never get a hot one because I hate the white breast meat on any bird. It would all go to waste. So what makes Costco's so special? Do they season theirs?



I think that it's mostly the price, they are similar in flavor to the ones at my store, but we charge $8.50 compared to $4.99 at costco for the same size.  

Thing I like about rotisserie chickens is that they come to the store pre-brined so they are juicy even the breast is super juicy.


----------



## Andy M.

This evening I had dinner with my younger daughter at a certified Neapolitan pizza restaurant in Worcester, MA.  We had a great conversation and enjoyed the meal as well.


----------



## taxlady

Whenever we go to a large grocery store or Costco, if we might get separated, we make sure we both have our cell phones and that they are on.

Costco is exhausting if I bring Stirling. He doesn't go often, so he wants to see EVERYTHING.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Whenever we go to a large grocery store or Costco, if we might get separated, we make sure we both have our cell phones and that they are on.
> 
> Costco is exhausting if I bring Stirling. He doesn't go often, so he wants to see EVERYTHING.



Okay, you and Shrek go together and Stirling and I will go together, we'll meet at Buffalo Wild Wings in 4 hours.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, you and Shrek go together and Stirling and I will go together, we'll meet at Buffalo Wild Wings in 4 hours.


Sounds like a plan. If I remember correctly, you drive, right? Stirling doesn't, so that will be handy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Sounds like a plan. If I remember correctly, you drive, right? Stirling doesn't, so that will be handy.



Yep, I drive...make sure he has a blindfold...don't want to scare him.


----------



## Addie

When I used to go to BJ's, if I went alone, I just took my sweet time. I would walk the aisles and pick up things as I went along that were on my list. If I went with my daughter, it was a nightmare. She was constantly dashing around the whole store with no plan or even a list at all. She would see something that caught her eye, and that would remind her of something else she wanted or needed. And off we would go. Her legs are a lot longer than mine and I was constantly running just to keep up.


----------



## tinlizzie

Just this red-hot moment I'm basking in the warmth of the kind helpfulness of the DC family -- helping me to accomplish a photo post in another thread.  Thank you all who offered help; and thank you others who I know would have if you'd known I was having trouble.  Such good folks.


----------



## tinlizzie

This morning I'm waiting to hear from the claims adjuster at 'his' insurance company re the fender-bender of last week; he backed into me.  I sure hope they pay for repairs; my $500 deductible is $4 more than the $496 repair estimate.


----------



## taxlady

Good luck Lizzie.


----------



## taxlady

I just curled my eyelashes. Lets see if this will helps keep my glasses from getting dirty so frequently. My eyelash curler has rhinestones. It's all they had at the pharmacy.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I just curled my eyelashes. Lets see if this will helps keep my glasses from getting dirty so frequently. My eyelash curler has rhinestones. It's all they had at the pharmacy.




  Haven't seen an eyelash curler so swanky!  I have to curl my lashes too.

Perusing FB, found an idea for tamarind water.  I had a whole box of the pods taking up space in the fridge, and figured why not try it.


----------



## taxlady

It was really hard to see my eyelashes without my glasses, so I had to put the curler between my eye and the glasses. I'm not enjoying this.


----------



## Dawgluver

They used to sell glasses with individual flip-up lenses for putting on makeup, wonder if they still have them.


----------



## Souschef

Yesterday I flew a cancer patient and his wife from San Diego to UCLA for treatment. It was brutally hot, even at 4500 feet.
Today it is supposed to be 95 here in Ventura County!


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> Yesterday I flew a cancer patient and his wife from San Diego to UCLA for treatment. It was brutally hot, even at 4500 feet.
> Today it is supposed to be 95 here in Ventura County!



But it's a dry heat, isn't it?


----------



## buckytom

sous, is your cabin pressurized?

speaking of flying things, my boy and i were just outside flying paper aeroplanes.  he's learned to fold some really cool ones.



tomorrow, we're gonna attach some bottle rockets to them when dw goes to the gym after dinner ... mwahahahaa


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> sous, is your cabin pressurized?
> 
> speaking of flying things, my boy and i were just outside flying paper aeroplanes.  he's learned to fold some really cool ones.
> 
> View attachment 21880
> 
> tomorrow, we're gonna attach some bottle rockets to them when dw goes to the gym after dinner ... mwahahahaa



If I hear of the fighter jets taking to the air, I will know why. But my lips are sealed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> They used to sell glasses with individual flip-up lenses for putting on makeup, wonder if they still have them.



Yes, they still make them, bought a couple pair for a co-worker.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, they still make them, bought a couple pair for a co-worker.


Are they like generic reading glasses? I'm not even sure the eyelash curler would fit through an empty frame.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Are they like generic reading glasses? I'm not even sure the eyelash curler would fit through an empty frame.




The whole lense with frame flips up.  You don't stick anything through the frame.  You look through the other eye with the lens down.  As I recall, they were generic reading glasses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are made for applying make-up and curling your lashes.

Amazon.com: Kikkerland Magnifying Flip Lens Makeup Glasses: Health & Personal Care

Amazon was telling me I already bought 2 pair of these a couple years ago. LOL!


----------



## buckytom

you should see if they still sell monocles. that way you can look like teddy roosevelt or the monopoly guy when you're putting on war paint.


----------



## Dawgluver

Or opera glasses.  Or even take a lens out of a pair of readers and hold it up to one eye at a time.


----------



## buckytom

hmm, do they sell prescription mirrors? maybe that's an idea for shark tank.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They are made for applying make-up and curling your lashes.
> 
> Amazon.com: Kikkerland Magnifying Flip Lens Makeup Glasses: Health & Personal Care
> 
> Amazon was telling me I already bought 2 pair of these a couple years ago. LOL!


Thanks. Those look like they would work. The ones at the Canadian Amazon site flip the other way, so I don't think they would work. But, they suggested a magnifying mirror. I'll give that a try. I already have one.


----------



## Addie

I got up at 5:45 a.m. in order to wake up The Pirate for work. It took me almost ten minutes to sit up and then standing was pure torture. The sciatica pain is back with a vengeance. Bad enough that I may have to go in for a cortisone shot in my hip. The last time I had it this bad was when I was in Hawaii and Poo was five years old. Since I don't have a walker in the house, I am using the computer chair to lean on to get around my apartment. 

Well there goes my plans for today for making shrimp salad in a toasted hot dog bun.


----------



## Addie

I just found this delightful site. 

https://www.exploratorium.edu/cooking/index.html


----------



## taxlady

Bummer Addie. I hope you feel better soon. (((Gentle hugs))).


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Bummer Addie. I hope you feel better soon. (((Gentle hugs))).



Thank you. Oddly enough sitting here on the stool at the computer leaves me feeling no pain. And I can roll myself right into the bathroom or kitchen for a cup of coffee. But oooh!  When I go to stand up......


----------



## Andy M.

Headed out yesterday afternoon to go to my sister's for dinner.  My car's battery was dead.  Realized I had left the interior light on since Sunday.  Fortunately, I could use SO's car.

This morning I jump-started my car and took it for an hour-long drive to recharge the battery.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH was driving my Ford Escape Hybrid to Richmond (about two hours away) for a work seminar and the engine suddenly cut off. He was able to get it to a dealership close to home by taking the surface roads - it only happened at higher speeds - and I picked him up from there. This seems to be a known issue - something about an electronic component overheating. Hopefully fixing it won't cost too much. I think it's nine years old now or so.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> DH was driving my Ford Escape Hybrid to Richmond (about two hours away) for a work seminar and the engine suddenly cut off. He was able to get it to a dealership close to home by taking the surface roads - it only happened at higher speeds - and I picked him up from there. This seems to be a known issue - something about an electronic component overheating. Hopefully fixing it won't cost too much. I think it's nine years old now or so.


If it's a known problem, shouldn't Ford pay for the repair? I think it's time for you to hit a Ford Escape forum and see what other owners have experienced.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Headed out yesterday afternoon to go to my sister's for dinner.  My car's battery was dead.  Realized I had left the interior light on since Sunday.  Fortunately, I could use SO's car.
> 
> This morning I jump-started my car and took it for an hour-long drive to recharge the battery.



Andy and CG, thought I would let you know that in Sunday's MB flyer, bacon is on sale for $2.49 a pound. Spike let me know that next week's flyer is up. I am off to take a look.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> If it's a known problem, shouldn't Ford pay for the repair? I think it's time for you to hit a Ford Escape forum and see what other owners have experienced.



According to a website DH found, it is a known problem. He's pretty good at demanding what's rightfully ours, so we'll see what happens


----------



## GotGarlic

Good news. DH just called and the part that overheated and caused the engine to shut off was the subject of a recall, so the repair will be free. Whew.  Going outside now to plant some herbs and Johnny Jump-Ups.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Good news. DH just called and the part that overheated and caused the engine to shut off was the subject of a recall, so the repair will be free. Whew.  Going outside now to plant some herbs and Johnny Jump-Ups.


w00t!


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Good news. DH just called and the part that overheated and caused the engine to shut off was the subject of a recall, so the repair will be free. Whew.  Going outside now to plant some herbs and Johnny Jump-Ups.



That's awesome to hear!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Headed out yesterday afternoon to go to my sister's for dinner.  My car's battery was dead.  Realized I had left the interior light on since Sunday.  Fortunately, I could use SO's car.
> 
> This morning I jump-started my car and took it for an hour-long drive to recharge the battery.



Here you go Andy:


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here you go Andy:





Cute!  I use something like that to wind my Regulator clock once a week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

a 4 foot winding key???


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> a 4 foot winding key???



Yeah, it's a really big clock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched the finale of America's Got Talent.  Wow!  Who'dathunkit?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Staying up too late looking for alternative to statin therapy...


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Staying up too late looking for alternative to statin therapy...



Oh my! Are you on this for controlling cholesterol? Ick...I'm sorry. I have heard of some foods that can help lower cholesterol but I've forgotten what they were. Can you look that up?

It's late late late...my biopsy showed no cancer, but a little bit of my cervix has to be removed today because of a bunch of abnormal tissue and cells. It's just a simple office procedure and I'll be just fine. I'll have to have a Pap smear every 3 months for the next year to make sure everything's ok, and that's such good news!

It sure has been a long 2 weeks, and we can finally sleep! We got the good news on Monday and I tell you, we zonked out at night. We stayed up too late tonight watching funny movies like Wild Hogs, Down Periscope and Blazing Saddles LOL!

Around noon today the 18th, it will all be over! YAY!!


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Staying up too late looking for alternative to statin therapy...


I recently read that eating an apple a day reduces cholesterol by 40%.  Not sure how reliable that is or how long this took though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry, I just mentioned what I was doing, not looking for diet remedies, I'm already doing all of those that I can do.  I have familial high cholesterol, nothing I can do about it with food. Now it's just finding the right mixture of medications to take care of _all_ my problems with the least amount of side effects.


----------



## CarolPa

Back in the 50's we had a store in town that made rotisserie chickens.  My mom used to send me to the store for one when we needed a quick dinner.  That's where I met DH...he worked there.  We didn't marry until 21 years later.  

I used to have an electric rotisserie and made my own rotisserie chickens.  When I started making beer can chicken we liked that better so I gave the rotisserie to my daughter.  She uses it more than I ever did.


----------



## Addie

I am one happy camper. There is a tree right at the foot entrance to our building. It is dead. So dead the bark has fallen off. Every time there is a wind, branches fall off and if you look at them you can see that they are rotten inside. 

I reported it to the Mayor's Hot Line. And within seven days, someone came out, determined that it had to be removed as "soon as possible." That can mean up to a year. The complaint was sent to the Parks Department. I want the tree down. I have the feeling if I lean against it, it will fall over. I am tempted to do such a thing, but I don't want to get hurt in the process. I will give the City up to December 31st. Then I will file another complaint. 

In their favor, they did e-mail me the report of the Tree Specialist who came out to look at the tree. His report was short and sweet. "Tree is dead! Cut it down."  I did get results of a sort. They do agree with me that the tree needs to be cut down. 

Last year I reported that the sidewalk that I use to go to the store had wide cracks where it had frozen and heaved during winter storms. And there was a piece of sidewalk where the tree had heaved the sidewalk up to the height whereby I couldn't ride my scooter over it without damaging my battery underneath. The only way I could get over it was to pop a wheelie. Yeah. Grandma pops wheelies! All of my complaint was rectified and I can now ride without damaging my scooter or kidneys. And I no longer have to cross the street in the middle of the block coming out between parked cars. Very dangerous. 

You can beat City Hall. Or at least have them hear you and react favorably.


----------



## bakechef

Cleaning the firplace facade, and prepping it for some fall decorations.  It's amazing how much dust accumulates on that rough brick.


----------



## taxlady

Yay! for the good news CCL.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Cleaning the firplace facade, and prepping it for some fall decorations.  It's amazing how much dust accumulates on that rough brick.



Plenty of a heavy duty spray and lots of paper towels on the bottom to catch the drips. Then a good stiff brush to scrub it lightly. You don't want to loosen any of the bricks.


----------



## Mad Cook

CrazyCatLady said:


> Oh my! Are you on this for controlling cholesterol? Ick...I'm sorry. I have heard of some foods that can help lower cholesterol but I've forgotten what they were. Can you look that up?
> 
> It's late late late...my biopsy showed no cancer, but a little bit of my cervix has to be removed today because of a bunch of abnormal tissue and cells. It's just a simple office procedure and I'll be just fine. I'll have to have a Pap smear every 3 months for the next year to make sure everything's ok, and that's such good news!
> 
> It sure has been a long 2 weeks, and we can finally sleep! We got the good news on Monday and I tell you, we zonked out at night. We stayed up too late tonight watching funny movies like Wild Hogs, Down Periscope and Blazing Saddles LOL!
> 
> Around noon today the 18th, it will all be over! YAY!!


Bravo!

When I had my abnormal cervical cells removed there was student doctor sitting behind me observing (with my permission) and a camera and a monitor set up so he could see what was going on inside me. It was placed where I could see as well. It was very interesting.

My 3 monthly hospital checks reduced to 6 monthly after a year and now I have to go to my GP for a smear once a year for ever (or until old age sees me off). 

I would advise everyone to keep their pap smear appointment. It's can be a bit embarrassing and can be a bit uncomfortable but it can also save your life.


----------



## Addie

Everyday I get a Trivia question sent to my e-mail. Not all of them are easy. I thought some on you might like to get your own. So here is the link. It is a lot of fun.

http://triviatoday.com/brainpower@comcast.net


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> Good luck Lizzie.



At just about the time you wrote this on Tuesday, Taxy, my phone line and DSL (Internet) went out.  I just got them back a few minutes ago.  Cold turkey like that is harsh, man!

I wonder why I haven't heard from the insurance claims adjuster yet.


----------



## CarolPa

Mad Cook, not to go into the gory details, but my gynie screwed me up so badly inside over a polyp....the polyp is gone, but now have so much scar tissue, they cannot get a sample to do a pap smear.  And then he moved out of state.  The want me to continue to come in for the tests, but why?  Every time they do it the report comes back "incomplete" because they cannot get a sample.  But they still get paid for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Cleaning the firplace facade, and prepping it for some fall decorations.  It's amazing how much dust accumulates on that rough brick.



Dust accumulates on the brick?!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Mad Cook, not to go into the gory details, but my gynie screwed me up so badly inside over a polyp....the polyp is gone, but now have so much scar tissue, they cannot get a sample to do a pap smear.  And then he moved out of state.  The want me to continue to come in for the tests, but why?  Every time they do it the report comes back "incomplete" because they cannot get a sample.  But they still get paid for it.



Carol, you have the right to refuse the test.  It is not necessary for you.  I will never have another PAP but will still have a manual exam once a year.


----------



## Addie

Carol, when I had the ulcer on my leg, the plastic surgeon refused to do the surgery even though the wound was ready for it. His excuse was he had never had a failure and since I was a smoker he didn't want to do the surgery and have a failure on his record. So for three weeks I would go to his office, he would look at it and then bandage it up again. His words to me as I was leaving was to make sure I made an appointment. At the end of week three, my daughter was headed for the appointment desk, and I called her back. I am sorry it took me three weeks to see what he was doing. He wanted that Medicare payment. I never went back to him. The next plastic surgeon I saw cleared her schedule and had my ulcer surgery done within forty-eight hours. I went into the hospital in a wheel chair and walked out on my own. I will always be grateful to her. She saved me months of pain. 

She was horrified when I told her why the first surgeon refused to do the surgery. You don't have to go there and like PF said, you can refuse the procedure.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dust accumulates on the brick?!?



Not just dust, but dust bunnies,   Couldn't see them until I got up close, they were near the ceiling, I really need to clean it more often, LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

I harvested some sumac fruit clusters that weren't in the road ditch.  Now I need to figure out how to process them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Not just dust, but dust bunnies,   Couldn't see them until I got up close, they were near the ceiling, I really need to clean it more often, LOL



I dust once every ten years, whether it needs it or not.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I dust once every ten years, whether it needs it or not.



I like that schedule 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Personally, I find it works for cheap furniture and knick-knacks too.


----------



## Addie

I HATE knick knacks. And of course every time someone goes on vacation, what do they bring back for me? Yeah, you know.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Not just dust, but dust bunnies,   Couldn't see them until I got up close, they were near the ceiling, *I really need to clean it more often, LOL*



 Or get a big pair of glasses!


----------



## creative

I wonder if others here are like myself in dust tolerance levels.  I can tolerate a modicum of dust, i.e. some but not excessive.  So, when I have people coming round, I realise they may not share this and I diligently set to cleaning everything until it's all shiny again....can take quite a while!


----------



## GotGarlic

I, and more and more of the people I know, can tolerate a fair amount of dust  As long as the kitchen and bathrooms are pretty clean, I'm happy.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> I wonder if others here are like myself in dust tolerance levels.  I can tolerate a modicum of dust, i.e. some but not excessive.  So, when I have people coming round, I realise they may not share this and I diligently set to cleaning everything until it's all shiny again....can take quite a while!


When I was working and didn't have time to clean I worked on the principle that if I dusted up to eye level and then sprayed furniture polish in the air just before the visitors were due to arrive the'd never know.

Then I got a cleaning lady. Bliss. She had a key so I came home once a week to a sparkling house and a pile of neatly ironed clothes. However, when it came out in conversation that I had a cleaning lady one of my colleagues professed to be shocked that I was exploiting a _servant_ ! Nonsense. She needed the work and she was very good at it. I needed help and paid her the going rate per hour (which was quite a bit more than the government minimum wage) so what was the problem?


----------



## CarolPa

PF, I have not had the test for the past 2 years.  I get a little bit nervous thinking that since it found a problem once I might get that same problem again, but I have learned to pray a lot.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> PF, I have not had the test for the past 2 years.  I get a little bit nervous thinking that since it found a problem once I might get that same problem again, but I have learned to pray a lot.  LOL



Inconclusive Paps are not going to find any problems, there must be something else they can check.  You are seeing a Gyn, correct?  A visual check is as good as a Pap if you are seeing the same Doc each year.


----------



## CarolPa

Well, no, I haven't been there in 2 years.  I can't say I will never go back.  At one time she wanted to do a procedure in the hospital where she said she would have access to different instruments and could do something that would make it that the scar tissue would never be a problem again, but right after that I had a stent procedure and the cardiologist put me on a blood thinner so she couldn't do it.  If I go back I could probably get it done now because I am no longer on the blood thinner.  I have so many doctors they have to get in line and take a number in order to perform all the procedures I need done.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Well, no, I haven't been there in 2 years.  I can't say I will never go back.  At one time she wanted to do a procedure in the hospital where she said she would have access to different instruments and could do something that would make it that the scar tissue would never be a problem again, but right after that I had a stent procedure and the cardiologist put me on a blood thinner so she couldn't do it.  If I go back I could probably get it done now because I am no longer on the blood thinner.  I have so many doctors they have to get in line and take a number in order to perform all the procedures I need done.  LOL



I would definitely go that route if I still had to worry about cervical cancer.


----------



## creative

Mad Cook said:


> When I was working and didn't have time to clean I worked on the principle that if I dusted up to eye level and then sprayed furniture polish in the air just before the visitors were due to arrive the'd never know.
> 
> Then I got a cleaning lady. Bliss. She had a key so I came home once a week to a sparkling house and a pile of neatly ironed clothes. However, when it came out in conversation that I had a cleaning lady one of my colleagues professed to be shocked that I was exploiting a _servant_ ! Nonsense. She needed the work and she was very good at it. I needed help and paid her the going rate per hour (which was quite a bit more than the government minimum wage) so what was the problem?


That does seem outdated thinking.

I know of people that clean up before the cleaning lady gets there!


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> That does seem outdated thinking.
> 
> I know of people that clean up before the cleaning lady gets there!



When I had a cleaning lady, I tidied up before she came but didn't clean. I wanted her to spend her time actually cleaning and not picking up things, cleaning, and putting them back.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> When I had a cleaning lady, I tidied up before she came but didn't clean. I wanted her to spend her time actually cleaning and not picking up things, cleaning, and putting them back.


Yup. Well, in my case, it would have been impossible to clean until it got tidied.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> Yup. Well, in my case, it would have been impossible to clean until it got tidied.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Stopped and got some zucchini this morning so I can make some bars with cream cheese frosting. Almost forgot it's my SIL birthday on Sunday, so got her a card and mailed it right away. Then got DH out of his work shop and had him help me wash the bedroom windows. Gosh, there was some kind of grim on them, that was hard to clean off. The windows face the south and west side of the house. I am just going to go and sit and read this afternoon until my grandson gets here after school.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> When I was working and didn't have time to clean I worked on the principle that if I dusted up to eye level and then sprayed furniture polish in the air just before the visitors were due to arrive the'd never know.
> 
> Then I got a cleaning lady. Bliss. She had a key so I came home once a week to a sparkling house and a pile of neatly ironed clothes. However, when it came out in conversation that I had a cleaning lady one of my colleagues professed to be shocked that I was exploiting a _servant_ ! Nonsense. She needed the work and she was very good at it. I needed help and paid her the going rate per hour (which was quite a bit more than the government minimum wage) so what was the problem?



You should have told them you didn't own Highclear, so it didn't count.


----------



## Addie

I think the time is fast approaching for me to have a cleaning lady come in once a week. I have really been not well this past week. I have a sink full of dishes waiting for me. I simply cannot stand long enough to accomplish anything. The Pirate tries to help, but he has a demanding job as a fleet manager for a Limo company. He is at work at six in the morning. Sometimes he puts in more than his eight hours a day. He has to wait until the last limo comes in at night. So I don't feel right asking for his help and Spike has a heart problem.


----------



## bakechef

I'm in deep now, my Costco American Express card just came in the mail...


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I'm in deep now, my Costco American Express card just came in the mail...




Welcome to the Dark Side...


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> I'm in deep now, my Costco American Express card just came in the mail...


Is it your membership card too? Mine was and the picture was so much better in colour than the ugly B&W version that was on the membership card.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I'm in deep now, my Costco American Express card just came in the mail...



 Uh oh!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Is it your membership card too? Mine was and the picture was so much better in colour than the ugly B&W version that was on the membership card.




We didn't have to get pics for our card (thank gawd) and now the Amex card works as both CC and membership card.


----------



## GotGarlic

I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ...


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> Is it your membership card too? Mine was and the picture was so much better in colour than the ugly B&W version that was on the membership card.



Yes it has the color picture and doubles as the membership card!  

The main reason I got this is because with all of the security breaches from big companies, I'm just not comfortable using debit everywhere anymore.  Sure you are protected, but things can get messy while you unravel the mess, and I'd rather not have my money tied up, let the credit card's money stay tied up!  I had a Visa go on a trip around Mexico a few weeks ago, and one call took care of it, I got a new card a few days later, my personal money was never in limbo.

That's the one thing that kept me from Costco, Bj's takes all the major credit cards.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ... I am going to plant the flowers I bought on Monday ...



Well, here it is Friday. How are those flowers doing? Did they ever get to meet the sweet dirt of Mother Earth? 

I have been saying that I was going to feel better and get out in the kitchen to clean. Bless The Pirate. I managed to stay out of the kitchen.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm debating whether a small front-end loader will fit through my patio door so I could shovel out the kitchen rather than clean up following cooking "play" day...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm debating whether a small front-end loader will fit through my patio door so I could shovel out the kitchen rather than clean up following cooking "play" day...



I will send you The Pirate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It appears that this here is my last subscribed thread that had new posts, so my goof-off time is over. It's time I got back to packing into boxes all the things I've set aside over the months for my imminent garage sale. I could be on the MIA thread letting you all know I'm taking sabbatical until it's all over if I can't get crackin' on organizing and boxing all of This and THIS:


----------



## Addie

Good Luck! I hope everything sells and you make a pretty profit. I just home you don't have to bring anything back into the basement.


----------



## buckytom

i'm trying to decide on some recipes to make hot sauces out of my hot cherry peppers and ghost chiles.

i'm going to try making fruit specific hot sauces.

i think i'll try making one with hot cherry peppers, white wine vinegar, and peaches. another will be canteloupe or pineapple with the ghost chilis and apple cider vinegar.

i was also thinking of smoking then drying some of the ghost chilis to make my own "holy crap, these aren't regular chipotles".


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like a fun project, bucky, especially the ghost chipotle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Good Luck! I hope everything sells and you make a pretty profit. I just home you don't have to bring anything back into the basement.


Thanks Addie! All I need is enough for a Samsung Tablet like Himself has. Whenever we lgo on vacation I take a sack full of library books and magazines. Since I can read in a car I'm usually out of reading material by the time we get to FL! Even though I prefer the feel of a real book, I want to be able to get more once I run out of the books I've brought.

I, too, hope (most) everything is gone by the end of the sale. I'm doing something different. Instead of painstakingly trying to decide what to price everything, I'm going to put a poster outside the garage that will read "I hate to price/so here's the deal./ Make an offer/with appeal". Most sales, everyone dickers prices anyway. The few times someone asked a price before I had a chance to sticker something new they would offer at least what I was thinking of, sometimes more. This time I'll let ALL the buyers haggle! 

I'm looking at this as "whatever I make, it's better than having to pay to have it hauled away someday".


----------



## Addie

Now that is different. I definitely want to hear how it goes. I have the feeling that your sale is going to be a huge success. What you don't sell, put it out for trash. Someone will come along and take it for free. So don't be surprised to see strangers going through your trash.


----------



## GotGarlic

Or what you don't sell can be donated to a Habitat for Humanity store or other charity. Then you can take a tax deduction on the value of the items.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks Addie! All I need is enough for a Samsung Tablet like Himself has. Whenever we lgo on vacation I take a sack full of library books and magazines...




CG, if you're only going to use it for reading, consider a Kindle or Nook.  They are much cheaper.  I bought the basic Nook model for $79 less than two years ago.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> CG, if you're only going to use it for reading, consider a Kindle or Nook.  They are much cheaper.  I bought the basic Nook model for $79 less than two years ago.



OTOH, the tablet is much more fun! When you have a wifi connection, you can log on to DC with the mobile app, plus many more things: check email, shop online, watch videos, listen to music while you read, Skype with the kids, find places to stay or eat, play games, check your banking and pay bills, etc. I love mine. I have the Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I will send you The Pirate.


Thanks, Addie. I have loaded (and unloaded) the DW 3x today. The pans are still waiting to be done. I could use an extra hand, even it is a hook!


----------



## Addie

Well, if you must know, I sliced the top of my finger off earlier this afternoon. It took more than 4 hours to get the bleeding to stop. Typing without that finger stinks. Of course it is on my hand that I use most. I was slicing lemons really thin for the simple syrup for Poppy Seed Bread for the Church Fair next Month. Everyone makes pumpkin bread for the fair. I am going to make something different this year. You can't go wrong with lemon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stop doing that Addie!  Makes me cringe just thinking about it!!  And with lemon juice, OWIE!!!

I'm taking cardiology quizzes on a medical site, not doing too bad for a non-cardiologist.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Stop doing that Addie!  Makes me cringe just thinking about it!!  And with lemon juice, OWIE!!!
> 
> I'm taking cardiology quizzes on a medical site, not doing too bad for a non-cardiologist.



The first thing I did was run warm water over it to make sure any juice bled out with the blood. Then I looked for the finger tip. Didn't find it. I would rather be doing what you are doing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> CG, if you're only going to use it for reading, consider a Kindle or Nook.  They are much cheaper.  I bought the basic Nook model for $79 less than two years ago.


Thanks for the money-saving tip Andy, but I'll definitely be using it for more than book reading. I've used Himself's for streaming baseball games and find it buffers the feed better, resulting in no break in the audio.



GotGarlic said:


> OTOH, the tablet is much more fun!...I have the Samsung Galaxy.


Exactly GG. I figure I'll use it more like a larger-screened phone. Well, except the tablet doesn't make calls. *shrug* Neither do I.  Not much, anyway. I like Himself's Samsung Tab4 best after comparing it to all the many-sized tablets that reside at his sister's home. They have something resembling a small electronics store. 

I find I have been going to my phone more and more for email, Facebook, most anything but secure things like banking and bill-pay. I feel more comfortable doing those things on the laptop - easier to hit the correct keys.


----------



## bakechef

I love my tablet for traveling, so much easier to handle than a laptop.   I like hooking it up to the TV in hotels and streaming Netflix, Pandora and such.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

Depending on your phone, you might be able to set up a wireless hotspot. I do that so Stirling can surf the 'net with his tablet when we are out and there is no wifi. Actually, his tablet has a SIM card, but he only gets 150 meg of data/month. My phone has 1GB, which I never get near using up, so I don't mind sharing. My phone is a Samsung S3 and Stirling's tablet is some sort of Samsung.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We used to do that when we had Verizon unlimited taxy. Now with Ting we pay by metered usage. I pay bills before we leave for any vacation, have internet for low-security stuff while we're at the timeshare, and IF I absolutely have to do something secure online while we're in FL, we visit our niece and nephew-in-law in Orlando when we're down there. They secure their internet tighter than a drum, so if we need to we can use it.


----------



## Addie

I just changed the dressing on my finger for the fourth time. It finally stopped bleeding. I could feel the dressing pulling and the blood on the dressing was starting to dry into a scab. I really had that dressing on there to stay. I put some hydrocortisone cream on it before I put the new dressing on it. I will go to Winthrop on Monday to have them take a look at it and put a better dressing on it. Trying to put a dressing on a finger with just one hand and that hand is not your best hand, well it leaves you with a strange looking dressing. But that was easy compared to trying to type with one finger missing. Touch typing is just not working with that finger. First it hurts if I try to use that finger. Second, I manage to hit two or three keys with that one finger. Makes for some interesting words that I end up having to correct.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> I just changed the dressing on my finger for the fourth time. It finally stopped bleeding. I could feel the dressing pulling and the blood on the dressing was starting to dry into a scab. I really had that dressing on there to stay. I put some hydrocortisone cream on it before I put the new dressing on it. I will go to Winthrop on Monday to have them take a look at it and put a better dressing on it. Trying to put a dressing on a finger with just one hand and that hand is not your best hand, well it leaves you with a strange looking dressing. But that was easy compared to trying to type with one finger missing. Touch typing is just not working with that finger. First it hurts if I try to use that finger. Second, I manage to hit two or three keys with that one finger. Makes for some interesting words that I end up having to correct.


I guess you tried to stop it bleeding by raising the finger up (so blood doesn't flow so readily to it) and holding the cut to help the blood clot?  Hope you are not in pain.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> I guess you tried to stop it bleeding by raising the finger up (so blood doesn't flow so readily to it) and holding the cut to help the blood clot?  Hope you are not in pain.



No, just a lot of pressure. If I had tried that method, I would have blood running everywhere. Today, the pain has subsided and is feeling much better.


----------



## JoAnn L.

When my mother was a little girl she cut off the top of her finger and her dad held it in place until they got to the doctors and they were able to save it. It was off almost to the first knuckle.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> When my mother was a little girl she cut off the top of her finger and her dad held it in place until they got to the doctors and they were able to save it. It was off almost to the first knuckle.



I used to have a tenant that whacked off her middle finger right at the middle knuckle with an axe when she was a child. Every time she would give someone the finger, it was the silliest thing to see. But the looks on the intended victim was the best. Did they really see what they thought they saw? She would make like she was scratching her cheek with her middle finger while her other fingers were folded back. If anyone took offense, she would accuse them of making fun of her disability. How quickly they would back down.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to download all my pictures from the cruise, unpack (I slept almost all of yesterday thanks to the cold I got on our last excursion), do laundry and make a grocery list; however, Violet is needing my full attention as our neighbour is spray painting our fence and the breaker keeps blowing.  This for some reason really bothers Violet.  I can't find her thunder shirt so she is just staying as close to me as she can - my poor baby.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome Home Laurie!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome home, LP!  Hope it was everything you hoped for, and more!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, ladies.  Yes, this cruise was the best thing to happen to us in a long long time.  We will have memories (mostly good a few not so much but are now kinda funny), to last our lifetimes.  I am hoping to share a bit and pictures as soon as I am awake enough to do it!  

I think my favourite part was travelling through Tracy Arm and seeing the glacier there.  It was so beautiful and peaceful.  

Right now I am enjoying a nice chai latte and going through pictures.  I can't remember taking this many, but I am not complaining!


----------



## Andy M.

Glad you guys had a great time.  A relaxing vacation makes a big difference in your attitude and generally how you feel.


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on a client's 2008-2013 tax returns. She has professional income. She wasn't very good at organizing some of the info. Sigh.


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, ladies.  Yes, this cruise was the best thing to happen to us in a long long time.  We will have memories (mostly good a few not so much but are now kinda funny), to last our lifetimes.  I am hoping to share a bit and pictures as soon as I am awake enough to do it!
> 
> I think my favourite part was travelling through Tracy Arm and seeing the glacier there.  It was so beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> Right now I am enjoying a nice chai latte and going through pictures.  I can't remember taking this many, but I am not complaining!



There will be a big audience for your photos, LP.

Do you remember when we used to take the rolls of film to the drugstore and wait a week for them?  And the horror of finding that some of them didn't even come out - - -


----------



## GotGarlic

Lizzie, that is what prompted me to buy my first digital camera. I took probably 10 rolls of film at my brother's and then my cousin's weddings and NONE of the pictures turned out. Then I took a photography class in order to learn how to use it


----------



## tinlizzie

Oh, man, GG.  That's a real-life horror story with no fixes to be had.  Sorry - even if it was a long time ago.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks. Yes, it was in 2000. I love the digital darkroom!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...Yes, this cruise was the best thing to happen to us in a long long time...I think my favourite part was travelling through Tracy Arm and seeing the glacier there.  It was so beautiful and peaceful.
> 
> Right now I am enjoying a nice chai latte and going through pictures.  I can't remember taking this many, but I am not complaining!


Welcome back LP. Sounds like it was wonderful for the most part. At least you found the humor in the tough spots. Can't wait to see the pics - have fun vacationing all over again each time you look at them.


----------



## Andy M.

I've taken a lot of pictures in the past 60 years and I can say without hesitation that the best thing to happen to photography is the replacement of film with digital photography.  

Gone are the days of buying and carrying your favorite films, sending or taking them for development then waiting for them to be developed/printed.  Hesitating to take too many pictures for fear you wouldn't have enough film is gone forever.  The cost of buying and developing the film could get prohibitive.  If you wanted larger prints, that cost extra.

Now you don't have to be a darkroom genius with thousands of dollars in equipment to make a great photo.  

Things have changed so much that most pictures aren't even taken with a dedicated camera anymore.  Cell phones rule.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm working on a client's 2008-2013 tax returns. She has professional income. She wasn't very good at organizing some of the info. Sigh.



You have my sympathy. I have worked with so many professionals that are totally disorganized. They haven't got a clue. They depend on others to straighten out their life so they can screw it up again.


----------



## Mad Cook

Congratulating myself. Been to weigh in tonight and I've lot 2lbs. Just right, I think. Too much too quick and the skin can't keep up. I'd rather be fat than wrinkly. 

I'm aiming to lose 14 lbs and then I will be "reviewing the situation", as the song says.

A coupe of months and you won't recognise me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you, Mad Cook!

I'm picking apples from our extremely prolific tree that was supposed to take a break this year, but apparently didn't read the memo.  The tree is very tall, so I use a jerry-rigged apple picker with an extension pole that I duct-taped on.  Later, DH then gets to use the ladder plus picker.  We've already targeted our apple recipient victims, bwahhaha!


----------



## vitauta

watching the opener of the Voice.  pharrell and gwen stefani have joined the coacing panel this season! i'm so psyched, mondays are gonna be the bomb!


----------



## Alix

Dawgluver said:


> We've already targeted our apple recipient victims, bwahhaha!



Oh dang I'd sure like to be near you! I'd take all you could send me!


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> Oh dang I'd sure like to be near you! I'd take all you could send me!



Me too! Me too! Are these eating or cooking apples? Doesn't matter. Pies or applesauce. Either one is good.


----------



## buckytom

unless you spray your trees, it's always a good idea to eat an apple with a knife.

finding a worm in your apple by using a knife is much better than finding half a worm without one.


----------



## Alix

buckytom said:


> unless you spray your trees, it's always a good idea to eat an apple with a knife.
> 
> finding a worm in your apple by using a knife is much better than finding half a worm without one.



So true...I discovered this the hard way.


----------



## Dawgluver

I would happily gift apples to anyone who wants them!  Especially if you come and pick them!  We don't spray, and they aren't pretty, but they're some of the best eating/baking/cooking apples I've ever had.  No idea what kind they are.  I still have apple butter and apple sauce from last year, was sure hoping for a reprieve this year.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> I've taken a lot of pictures in the past 60 years and I can say without hesitation that the best thing to happen to photography is the replacement of film with digital photography.
> 
> Gone are the days of buying and carrying your favorite films, sending or taking them for development then waiting for them to be developed/printed. Hesitating to take too many pictures for fear you wouldn't have enough film is gone forever. The cost of buying and developing the film could get prohibitive. If you wanted larger prints, that cost extra.
> 
> Now you don't have to be a darkroom genius with thousands of dollars in equipment to make a great photo.
> 
> Things have changed so much that most pictures aren't even taken with a dedicated camera anymore. Cell phones rule.


 
Well said!  It could get really expensive taking pics with film.  Hard to believe it wasn't all that long ago.  I have a digital camera, but my cell phone is always nearby and takes pretty darn good pics.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I would happily gift apples to anyone who wants them! Especially if you come and pick them! We don't spray, and they aren't pretty, but they're some of the best eating/baking/cooking apples I've ever had. No idea what kind they are. I still have apple butter and apple sauce from last year, was sure hoping for a reprieve this year.


 
Sure does sound good.  I love fresh picked apples, they are the best.  There are a couple of orchards up in the hills not far from here and now that apple season is approaching, I can't wait to take my grandson there for the u-picks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...I'm picking apples from our extremely prolific tree that was supposed to take a break this year... We've already targeted our apple recipient victims, bwahhaha!


Someone must have crossed that tree with a rabbit.  I wish we lived closer together so you could leave a bag of flaming...red apples on my porch. Or I could drive over. Not gonna happen.


After fighting with an oncoming cold for a few days, the cold won.  After drinking mulled apple cider all day, I'm finishing off the last cup with a generous pour of rum. Yum.


----------



## buckytom

lol, cg.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Someone must have crossed that tree with a rabbit.  I wish we lived closer together so you could leave a bag of flaming...red apples on my porch. Or I could drive over. Not gonna happen.
> 
> 
> After fighting with an oncoming cold for a few days, the cold won.  After drinking mulled apple cider all day, I'm finishing off the last cup with a generous pour of rum. Yum.



I have two friends "up" the valley and one "down" who all have apple orchards.  I have enough apples to start my own market.


----------



## Mad Cook

It's 10pm and I'm listening to a totally incomprehensible programme on the radio about maths and nursing a hot water bottle.  I am absolutely frozen hence the hot water bottle. I refuse to turn on the central heating before October when it's perfectly warm outside. I blame double glazed windows and insulation. In the summer when the outdoor temp was in the 70s, I had to wear a thick woolly sweater in the house!

My old house was in a Victorian terrace. It was lovely and warm and cost peanuts to heat.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> It's 10pm and I'm listening to a totally incomprehensible programme on the radio about maths and nursing a hot water bottle.  I am absolutely frozen hence the hot water bottle. I refuse to turn on the central heating before October when it's perfectly warm outside. I blame double glazed windows and insulation. In the summer when the outdoor temp was in the 70s, I had to wear a thick woolly sweater in the house!
> 
> My old house was in a Victorian terrace. It was lovely and warm and cost peanuts to heat.



 And you left that lovely Victorian home because?


----------



## buckytom

they needed it to film downton abbey.


----------



## creative

Today I found a folded £5 note on the  floor of a supermarket.  There was no-one nearby, i.e. that might have  lost it.  I picked it up and partly considered handing it in but didn't  trust staff to be honest, i.e. not to pocket it so I kept it.  Do you  think this belief was accurate or cynical?

What would you have done?​


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> Today I found a folded £5 note on the  floor of a supermarket.  There was no-one nearby, i.e. that might have  lost it.  I picked it up and partly considered handing it in but didn't  trust staff to be honest, i.e. not to pocket it so I kept it.  Do you  think this belief was accurate or cynical?
> 
> What would you have done?​



If I came across it and it looked hopelessly lost to me I would have picked it up and kept it.  

If I thought I could reunite it with it's rightful owner I would do that.

If I was having qualms about it then I would toss it into a donation kettle for some worthwhile cause.

If I was not having qualms about it I would treat it as a sign from above and spend it on some small treat.

For me the answer is never the same, I just muddle along doing what feels right at the time!


----------



## creative

Aunt Bea - I like your attitude!  Balanced and adaptable. You seem to apply intuition too (which I also do).


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Today I found a folded £5 note on the  floor of a supermarket.  There was no-one nearby, i.e. that might have  lost it.  I picked it up and partly considered handing it in but didn't  trust staff to be honest, i.e. not to pocket it so I kept it.  Do you  think this belief was accurate or cynical?
> 
> What would you have done?​



Kept it! I once was in the bank and the woman in front of me dropped a $100.00 bill. I did tap her on the shoulder and gave it back to her. She couldn't thank me enough. She was putting it into her checking account to cover the check she wrote for groceries for the kids she had at her side. 

Another time I found a $10.00 bill on the sidewalk. I kept it. No one around, why not. I found it just before Christmas and was pregnant with my 4th child. It went toward Christmas dinner.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> they needed it to film downton abbey.



You are being so fresh tonight. Well, not just tonight. Every night. Go stand in the corner. Better yet, go to bed and turn over and face the wall. (My admonition to my kids all the time.)


----------



## Addie

I have been taking my Vicodin all day today. I get so much work done. But that is not the reason I have been taking them. My spine has really been hurting since I got up this morning. And every time I start a job, it just makes it worse. I have been tackling small jobs I have been wanting to do for a while. I just finished cleaning and rearranging two closets. I am done for the day!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done having a butter, bacon and tomato sandwich for lunch. Did the dishes and am now going to spend the afternoon watching on Netflix, Sherlock: Series 1: Disc 1. It includes "A Study In Pink and "The Blind Banker". This series is from England. I think I will have a cup of tea while I am watching.


----------



## Andy M.

SO is scheduled to come home Tuesday afternoon so I've started cleaning and doing laundry.


----------



## creative

It is my birthday so my brother and his girlfriend treated me to the carvery - roast dinner.  The one I go to does real roast potatoes (not fobbed off with the deep fried stuff), 3 types of roasted meats (can have slices from each) a great selection of vegetables cooked to perfection, crackling, stuffing and gravy...oh, and of course you get to go for seconds of all the veg.

I then spent the sunny afternoon in a nearby national park; there's a spot I go to that is fairly secluded...a wooded area with a stream.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I dust once every ten years, whether it needs it or not.



I collect dust. It goes well with my Early American Yard Sale decor.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CrazyCatLady said:


> I collect dust. It goes well with my Early American Yard Sale decor.



I learned this from tinlizzie and it is spot on! 

_There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”  Quentin Crisp_


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking a wine break.    I've been busy in the kitchen most of the day.  Made a batch of Vanishing Oatmeal Cookies, took some to my brother a couple of blocks over, bagged up some for my daughter and grandson, and saved some for me.   She and my grandson are coming over for dinner so I've been preparing yummies, and cleaning up the kitchen as I go so I won't have to do much cleanup later on.


----------



## Dawgluver

Potted up and trimmed the plants I'll be bringing indoors for the winter.  Pulled a bunch of poison ivy.  Picked some more apples, and got bitten up by thrips.  Apparently we have 4 seasons here, winter, gnats, mosquitoes, and now thrips.


----------



## KatyCooks

Dashing in to mention that my rugby team (London Irish), played away to Leicester today and won - for the first time in over 10 years!!  Woohoo!  

And now, off to bed.  Night all!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Aunt Bea said:


> I learned this from tinlizzie and it is spot on!
> 
> _There is no need to do any housework at all. After the first four years the dirt doesn't get any worse.”  Quentin Crisp_



LOL! I love that!


----------



## creative

I saw a documentary on Quentin Crisp's lifestyle.  Dust may be one thing but he is also slovenly when it comes to washing dishes.  He will use the same plate again and will only wash it once he has had _fish_ on it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After seeing the Quentin Crisp quote about dust, I though he could be my new hero. After reading your post about his dinner plate *creative*, I've completely changed my mind!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Been doing my family tree again. When I retired my oldest son and I really got into it, we even found a member of our family in Luxembourg who was amazing  in helping us. Mine are mostly from Switzerland, Belgium, France, Luxembourg and Germany.  My DH side's are mostly from Engalnd. So interesting.


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn, you are inspiring me.  I worked hard on mine for a long time but after my Dad passed away I haven't done much on it.  I was trying to find out information on his grandfather's family for him and when he passed there wasn't quite the same passion.  But I do want to solve the mysteries of my paternal ancestors, specially as I am the last one in that family.

Right now, however, I am trying to put together a bridal shower card to replace the one I made for the gift several months ago which isn't with the present.  My friend and I made an afghan for the bride whom we have known for many years and the wedding was in the summer.  We were both away when the shower happened and weren't at the wedding so we are meeting the bride tomorrow for tea and the present.


----------



## buckytom

JoAnn L. said:


> Been doing my family tree again. When I retired my oldest son and I really got into it, we even found a member of our family in Luxembourg who was amazing  in helping us. Mine are mostly from Switzerland, Belgium, France, Luxembourg and Germany.  My DH side's are mostly from Engalnd. So interesting.



you should try to have a big family get together in europe to see what interesting things you can find out.

although, it should be held in dunkirk. you know, just in case dh has to leave suddenly.


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> you should try to have a big family get together in europe to see what interesting things you can find out.
> 
> although, it should be held in dunkirk. you know, just in case dh has to leave suddenly.



I would love to go to Europe and see where my father fought in World War II. We were planning a trip to Luxembourg on 9/11.  Our family member who lives there canceled every thing for us.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

KatyCooks said:


> Dashing in to mention that my rugby team (London Irish), played away to Leicester today and won - for the first time in over 10 years!!  Woohoo!
> 
> And now, off to bed.  Night all!



Congrats! I've heard Rugby makes even hockey look like a sissy sport. I can't imagine anything making hockey look like a sissy sport other than maybe ancient gladiatorial battles so it must be quite a game. I have a couple friends who are just crazy about it.


----------



## buckytom

hockey a sissy sport? 

i'd like to see those big rugby mugs with those bras strapped to their heads on skates... with big sticks... stopping a small, hard disk going 110 mph...


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, hockey ain't no sissy sport up here in the Great White North!  We had two gold medalists from the Canadian women's hockey team compete on The Amazing Race Canada shortly after the Olympics.  One of them broke her hand 4 days before the Gold medal game and still managed to score in the final game.  She also competed well in the Race, with the pair winning 7 out of 10 legs and coming in second.

As for what am I doing? after I feed the furkids, I am going to finish watching last week's Blacklist so I can watch this week's tonight.  I will also be working on a crochet order I need to get in the mail by the end of the week. It's great to have a job I can do watching TV!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I don't think it's a sissy sport either, I've just heard Rugby is really rough.


----------



## taxlady

I've been working on tax returns for 2008-2012. Finished them today and printed the Quebec returns. The client had a demand letter from Revenue Quebec. I'll print the federal returns and assemble the client copies sometime this week.

This turned into a nightmare task. My laptop's monitor quit working. Eventually I figured out to bring it downstairs and attach the monitor on my desk. I had to hang some fabric over the laptop's monitor because it's blinking/flashing. I have to peer over the top of it to see the monitor that works. Then, when I started printing, I kept getting paper jams. I had to shred at least 10 wrinkly sheets and throw away another 10 or so blank sheets. Some were wrinkly, some were torn, a few more can be used as scratch paper. Then when it was all printed, my electric stapler started acting up and now it won't staple at all. Aargh.

I was rushing to finish my GST & QST (sales taxes) reports for the 3rd quarter of 2014. They are due the last day of the month following the end of the quarter.  Today, Tuesday is the last day of the quarter. They aren't due for another month. Well, they are pretty much finished now.   I'll file them online some time this week.


----------



## buckytom

that sucks, taxy. i'm glad i hated accounting (or being accountable) in college.

i just finished trying to save the west coast feed of "scorpion".

it was programmed wrong, so the ratings came up after a commercial in the middle of the show. if the supv. hadn't noticed that, the second half of the show at 1 am est would have been downcut to the next show.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Bucky, for thinking of us West Coasters.  That isn't on a Canadian channel at the same time so we get your West Coast feed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> that sucks, taxy. i'm glad i hated accounting (or being accountable) in college.
> 
> i just finished trying to save the west coast feed of "scorpion".
> 
> it was programmed wrong, so the ratings came up after a commercial in the middle of the show. if the supv. hadn't noticed that, the second half of the show at 1 am est would have been downcut to the next show.



That would have been bad, the last part of the show was wonderful!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Woke up with a rotten cold this morning. After peeling a terrorist kitten off my leg, I went to make my grandmother's cold recipe: One part honey, one part lemon juice, and one part whiskey.

The stuff really works; you might still have a cold, but you don't care!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cleaning out mine and grandsons closets. Can't believe how many shirts Josh has outgrown this summer. Just got him some new jeans last week he went from size 10 to a 14. Same with his socks, can't buy them in the boys section anymore. Wish they had a boys teen department like they do for girls.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm taking cardiology quizzes on a medical site, not doing too bad for a non-cardiologist.




Would I be able to take those cardiology quizzes?  Or is it just for medical personnel?  I think I know a lot about cardiology since I have had so many issues.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, my husband finds money all the time.  If he sees who dropped it, he gives it back.  One time we were walking around in Sears.  He looked down and saw what he thought was a $20 bill folded up.  He picked it up and it was 2 $20 bills.  He looked around to see if someone was frantically looking for their money but no one was.  That day we went home with more money than we brought.

Another time I was walking through the casino and saw a $20 bill on the floor.  I think the rule is anything on the floor belongs to the casino.  I kept walking, but just swooped down and picked it up as I walked by.  If you ask if someone lost it, everyone will say it's theirs.  The casino got it in the end.  LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Would I be able to take those cardiology quizzes?  Or is it just for medical personnel?  I think I know a lot about cardiology since I have had so many issues.



You can sign up at MedScape.com and take all the quizzes you like


----------



## Andy M.

SO is home after 3.5 weeks away.  I'm just enjoying having her home.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> SO is home after 3.5 weeks away. I'm just enjoying having her home.


 
Like. That's sweet, Andy.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> SO is home after 3.5 weeks away.  I'm just enjoying having her home.



So much for the joys of bachelorhood.


----------



## Dawgluver

For the first time in many years, we have a whole bunch of kids now living in our subdivision.  So I'm thinking of some good Halloween stuff, beyond the usual severed heads and limbs.  

Well, I'm excited!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> For the first time in many years, we have a whole bunch of kids now living in our subdivision.  So I'm thinking of some good Halloween stuff, beyond the usual severed heads and limbs.
> 
> Well, I'm excited!



So...there will be fewer kids in November?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So...there will be fewer kids in November?



Yes!  More spare parts!

I love Halloween!


----------



## buckytom

Andy M. said:


> SO is home after 3.5 weeks away. I'm just enjoying having her home.


 
absence makes the heart grow stronger, huh andy?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Making a list and checking it twice! 

Trader Joe's sneak peek: Store prepares for opening day in Syracuse market | syracuse.com


----------



## Addie

I have been fighting with my cable company. My password was hacked and have been having a heck of a time getting my password and other information changed on my account. Grrrr....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> Making a list and checking it twice!
> 
> Trader Joe's sneak peek: Store prepares for opening day in Syracuse market | syracuse.com



I sure wish there was one in my area.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You can sign up at MedScape.com and take all the quizzes you like




Oh goodie!  I love taking quizzes....not so when I was in school!


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> For the first time in many years, we have a whole bunch of kids now living in our subdivision.  So I'm thinking of some good Halloween stuff, beyond the usual severed heads and limbs.
> 
> Well, I'm excited!




Home Depot has a great moving Witch.  I would love to have it, but can't justify spending that much money for one day.  Also, now that all the families have grown up, we are all senior citizens and only get about 10 kids.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> SO is home after 3.5 weeks away.  I'm just enjoying having her home.




It's great to hear you say that.  I hope you told/showed her how much you're enjoying having her home.


----------



## Addie

I just ran out to the store to get some more soda for The Pirate. I don't want him to become dehydrated. It wasn't raining when I went out the door. It was pouring when I came out of the store. And of course I kept banging my finger. Being diabetic, that finger is taking its sweet time healing. Even with the sulfadiazine. That is an ointment that promotes tissue growth.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> Like. That's sweet, Andy.





Addie said:


> So much for the joys of bachelorhood.





buckytom said:


> absence makes the heart grow stronger, huh andy?





CarolPa said:


> It's great to hear you say that.  I hope you told/showed her how much you're enjoying having her home.




Thank you for your comments.  Yes, I missed her and she knows I'm happy to see her.  

It's not like the "Old Days".  Except for her cruise, she was in FL so we talked several times a day.

Addie, I was a born again bachelor for 10 years before I met her.  I've had enough of that.  I did enjoy cooking some of the dishes that are taboo for her.  Sadly I didn't get to them all.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from Kohls with grandson. He needed new shoes for this school year. We had to get them in the mens shoe department, because the boys only go up to a 7 and he needed an 8. Of course they cost more but we sure got a good deal. They are regular $70 on sale for $39 and I had a coupon so, with the tax they were $29.95. On the way home he kept saying, I really appreciate what you do for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from Kohls with grandson. He needed new shoes for this school year. We had to get them in the mens shoe department, because the boys only go up to a 7 and he needed an 8. Of course they cost more but we sure got a good deal. They are regular $70 on sale for $39 and I had a coupon so, with the tax they were $29.95. On the way home he kept saying, I really appreciate what you do for me.



Every kid needs an adult in his or her corner.  

Sound like you two are very lucky to have each other!


----------



## bakechef

Went to Costco, I got my coupons for freebies in the mail from the Living Social Costco deal.  Got my free pie (darn that thing is HUGE), rotisserie chicken and big 30 count toilet paper.  They had gas for $3.09 a gallon, that's a really good price around here, I haven't seen gas that price in a long while!  They also have an awesome deal on LED light bulbs, subsidized by our power company, they average about $2 per bulb, I buy some every time we go in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Went to Costco, I got my coupons for freebies in the mail from the Living Social Costco deal.  Got my free pie (darn that thing is HUGE), rotisserie chicken and big 30 count toilet paper.  They had gas for $3.09 a gallon, that's a really good price around here, I haven't seen gas that price in a long while!  They also have an awesome deal on LED light bulbs, subsidized by our power company, they average about $2 per bulb, I buy some every time we go in.



A pumpkin pie?  I got my first of the season the other day.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Went to Costco, I got my coupons for freebies in the mail from the Living Social Costco deal.  Got my free pie (darn that thing is HUGE), rotisserie chicken and big 30 count toilet paper.  They had gas for $3.09 a gallon, that's a really good price around here, I haven't seen gas that price in a long while!  They also have an awesome deal on LED light bulbs, subsidized by our power company, they average about $2 per bulb, I buy some every time we go in.




Well, you dirty rat, you.  The Living Social Costco deal is only available to new members!  And it expired on Sept. 15!

No, I'm not bitter...


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A pumpkin pie?  I got my first of the season the other day.



Nope, the coupon was for apple!

It was actually pretty darned good for a store bought pie.  The crust was tasty although not really flaky, more of a shortbread type texture.  

That's a giant pumpkin pie for $5.99!


----------



## bakechef

I left Costco and went to Bj's.  Costco as usual was VERY busy. Costco isn't in a very convenient location, not very residential more industrial.  Bj's wasn't busy at all, and it's in a very popular shopping center in an affluent suburb.  It goes to show that people are going out of their way to go to Costco.  

When Costco brings their store to this side of town next year, Bj's is going to definitely feel the pinch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Nope, the coupon was for apple!
> 
> It was actually pretty darned good for a store bought pie.  The crust was tasty although not really flaky, more of a shortbread type texture.
> 
> *That's a giant pumpkin pie for $5.99!*



I know, I can't make it from scratch any cheaper.


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> Went to Costco, I got my coupons for freebies in the mail from the Living Social Costco deal. Got my free pie (darn that thing is HUGE), rotisserie chicken and big 30 count toilet paper. They had gas for $3.09 a gallon, that's a really good price around here, I haven't seen gas that price in a long while! They also have an awesome deal on LED light bulbs, subsidized by our power company, they average about $2 per bulb, I buy some every time we go in.


 
I got my freebie coupons in the mail today, too!   Can't wait to go. The $20 gift card must be coming separately though...it wasn't included in the free coupon packet.


----------



## bakechef

They have me the $20 gift card right off when I went in to get the membership card.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here wondering about the smarts of my son. I am going shopping this afternoon, but in the meantime I am out of ½&½. So the Pirate goes into my can goods cabinet and brings out a can and opens it. "Ma, this is thick and like syrup. I think it is bad." Did It have a pull tab on it? Of course it did. This is the third time he has opened a can on sweetened condensed milk. you need a can opener or church key for the evap. milk cans. I think I will just stop buying condensed milk until I need it. I do like to keep it on hand for baking. 

But already the day has begun to improve. He has left! Now I will get dressed and go to the store and get a pint of ½&½.


----------



## Katie H

'Bout halfway through my Kaboom Friday chores.  Normally I would have been long done, except on the first Kaboom Friday of each month I include some extra tasks.

All the ceiling fans get a good dusting and the globes and bulbs get washed; the bed in our room is taken down to the mattress and the mattress pad is washed, as are the pillow covers; all the towels in the guest bathroom are washed even though they aren't usually used.  I just wash those because they probably accumulate some amount of dust and washing them periodically keeps them soft and fluffy.  All the drains in the house get a good dose of drain opener/cleaner and all door and window frames are damp wiped.

There are a few kitcheny things I do, too, like wipe down the top of the refrigerator, clean the stove hood, and give the cabinet doors and drawers a good once over.

Doing all these things go a long way to eliminating a huge deep clean several times a year.

I'll be tired when the day is over and ready for some, um, adult beverage.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Katie H said:


> 'Bout halfway through my Kaboom Friday chores.  Normally I would have been long done, except on the first Kaboom Friday of each month I include some extra tasks.
> 
> All the ceiling fans get a good dusting and the globes and bulbs get washed; the bed in our room is taken down to the mattress and the mattress pad is washed, as are the pillow covers; all the towels in the guest bathroom are washed even though they aren't usually used.  I just wash those because they probably accumulate some amount of dust and washing them periodically keeps them soft and fluffy.  All the drains in the house get a good dose of drain opener/cleaner and all door and window frames are damp wiped.
> 
> There are a few kitcheny things I do, too, *like wipe down the top of the refrigerator*, clean the stove hood, and give the cabinet doors and drawers a good once over.
> 
> Doing all these things go a long way to eliminating a huge deep clean several times a year.
> 
> I'll be tired when the day is over and ready for some, um, adult beverage.



Amazing!  

Katie,

Have you ever tried using a fabric topper to trap the dust and grime on the top of the refrigerator?  My sister made me a couple and every so often I pull them off the fridge and toss them into the wash.  They are just fabric squares the same size as the top of the fridge with a serged edge.  

B


----------



## JoAnn L.

Getting ready for tomorrow night. We are invited over to one of our sons house to celebrate a gandaughters 13th birthday. It was Sept. 21 but they couldn't come home until this weekend. We are having taco soup and chili. I think I will take some small ham sandwiches for the little ones who don't like soup. Our son builded a beautiful brick fireplace in their backyard and we are going to roast some marshmallow and then make some smores.


----------



## Katie H

Aunt Bea said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Katie,
> 
> Have you ever tried using a fabric topper to trap the dust and grime on the top of the refrigerator?  My sister made me a couple and every so often I pull them off the fridge and toss them into the wash.  They are just fabric squares the same size as the top of the fridge with a serged edge.
> 
> B



That's a good idea and reminds me of something I did in a house I owned a hundred years ago.  All the upper cabinets in the kitchen were open above, which was lovely for displaying things but a real pooper when it came to keeping the surface clean.  Once a year, I would cut newspaper to fit the tops and layer 12 layers.  Once a month I would peel off a layer and toss it.

I could conceivably do the same thing with the top of the refrigerator here but instead of using newspaper, I think I'll use freezer paper.  I have plenty of that and rarely use it, except for making craft/sewing patterns.

Thanks for the mind jogger.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> That's a good idea and reminds me of something I did in a house I owned a hundred years ago.  All the upper cabinets in the kitchen were open above, which was lovely for displaying things but a real pooper when it came to keeping the surface clean.  Once a year, I would cut newspaper to fit the tops and layer 12 layers.  Once a month I would peel off a layer and toss it.
> 
> I could conceivably do the same thing with the top of the refrigerator here but instead of using newspaper, I think I'll use freezer paper.  I have plenty of that and rarely use it, except for making craft/sewing patterns.
> 
> Thanks for the mind jogger.



Katie, I used to do commercial cleaning. Every time a commercial came on, I would jump up and clean some of the light fixture plates, wipe off the window sills, clean the top of the fridge, etc. It saved me many an all day cleaning binge. I even used to get the kids involved. With so many commercials on today, you could get a whole house done in just one night of watching TV.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Katie, I used to do commercial cleaning. Every time a commercial came on, I would jump up and clean some of the light fixture plates, wipe off the window sills, clean the top of the fridge, etc. It saved me many an all day cleaning binge. I even used to get the kids involved. With so many commercials on today, you could get a whole house done in just one night of watching TV.



One of my friends taught me that technique and I must say it works for me in my little apartment.  I can clean the bathroom from top to bottom while watching an hour of television.  I squirt the cleaner on one or two things during a commercial, allow it to work until the next commercial, wipe them down and squirt something else.

My friend also taught me to look around before pulling the plug on a nice sudsy sink full of hot water and see what needs wiping down.

My place never seems to get dirty and it never seems to get clean, everything just gets a lick and a promise as I putter around!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> Amazing!
> 
> Katie,
> 
> Have you ever tried using a fabric topper to trap the dust and grime on the top of the refrigerator?  My sister made me a couple and every so often I pull them off the fridge and toss them into the wash.  They are just fabric squares the same size as the top of the fridge with a serged edge.
> 
> B




OK, I had to look up "serged edge" but that's a good idea.  

However, the new fridge is taller and even I can't see the dust on top.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> OK, I had to look up "serged edge" but that's a good idea.
> 
> *However, the new fridge is taller and even I can't see the dust on top.*



Problem solved, don't go looking for trouble!


----------



## bakechef

Katie H said:


> That's a good idea and reminds me of something I did in a house I owned a hundred years ago.  All the upper cabinets in the kitchen were open above, which was lovely for displaying things but a real pooper when it came to keeping the surface clean.  Once a year, I would cut newspaper to fit the tops and layer 12 layers.  Once a month I would peel off a layer and toss it.
> 
> I could conceivably do the same thing with the top of the refrigerator here but instead of using newspaper, I think I'll use freezer paper.  I have plenty of that and rarely use it, except for making craft/sewing patterns.
> 
> Thanks for the mind jogger.



I've seen people use plastic wrap, it's pretty much invisible and will cling nicely to the top of the fridge


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> One of my friends taught me that technique and I must say it works for me in my little apartment.  I can clean the bathroom from top to bottom while watching an hour of television.  I squirt the cleaner on one or two things during a commercial, allow it to work until the next commercial, wipe them down and squirt something else.
> 
> My friend also taught me to look around before pulling the plug on a nice sudsy sink full of hot water and see what needs wiping down.
> 
> My place never seems to get dirty and it never seems to get clean, everything just gets a lick and a promise as I putter around!



I live in the city and when the window are open we get that dang city grit on the window sills. Don't put anything you don't want ruined in the sills in the summer.


----------



## KatyCooks

Addie said:


> Katie, I used to do commercial cleaning. Every time a commercial came on, I would jump up and clean some of the light fixture plates, wipe off the window sills, clean the top of the fridge, etc. It saved me many an all day cleaning binge. I even used to get the kids involved. With so many commercials on today, you could get a whole house done in just one night of watching TV.


 
I do this too!   Not only do I get a load of chores done, but the constant running around every 15 minutes is a mini "workout" too!   (We don't have _quite_ so many ad breaks over here, but the principle is the same.)


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> They have me the $20 gift card right off when I went in to get the membership card.


 
Thanks for that info on the Costco deal, bakechef.


----------



## Cheryl J

Relaxin'.  Daughter was here all afternoon doing her homework online, after she had a quick 30 minute power nap.  I was quietly cleaning and doing stuff in other rooms.  Don't know how she does it....she works almost full time (6 hours a day) and is taking 4 classes in Business Admin.  Grandson Tyler stayed home with dad so she could come over here and do homework in peace.   I threw together a quickie dinner for us, just got done with dishes, fixin' to have a bowl of ice cream and search for a movie.


----------



## Dawgluver

Marinating beef strips for jerky.  I had found some nice looking eye round steaks on sale awhile back, and after inquiring both here and on Google, determined that eye round steaks are basically useless, except for making jerky.  Which is fine, I like jerky.


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for that info on the Costco deal, bakechef.



You are Welcome!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Dealing with a mother-in-law.

She hates our backyard, how I made it so lovely. She said the mulch bed with the azaleas are tacky, and she hates the birdbath and the outside kitchen with the grill and the picnic table.

It's neat and clean and pretty and she hurt me by yelling at me today and I'm just trying to understand why she is like this.

I'm so tired of being judged by her.

And other than that, hubby will defend me, and we're going to snuggle up to a movie.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> Dealing with a mother-in-law.
> 
> She hates our backyard, how I made it so lovely. She said the mulch bed with the azaleas are tacky, and she hates the birdbath and the outside kitchen with the grill and the picnic table.
> 
> It's neat and clean and pretty and she hurt me by yelling at me today and I'm just trying to understand why she is like this.
> 
> I'm so tired of being judged by her.
> 
> And other than that, hubby will defend me, and we're going to snuggle up to a movie.



Tell the MIL that when it becomes her backyard she will be welcome to make any changes she feels necessary.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Relaxin'.  Daughter was here all afternoon doing her homework online, after she had a quick 30 minute power nap.  I was quietly cleaning and doing stuff in other rooms.  Don't know how she does it....she works almost full time (6 hours a day) and is taking 4 classes in Business Admin.  Grandson Tyler stayed home with dad so she could come over here and do homework in peace.   I threw together a quickie dinner for us, just got done with dishes, fixin' to have a bowl of ice cream and search for a movie.



Everyone needs a quiet place to go to. Even if it is just for doing homework or simply relaxing. What a nice DH to give time of himself to his son. Win/Win all around. Daughter got homework done, You got some quality meal time with DD, and father/son also had a special time together.


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> Dealing with a mother-in-law.
> 
> She hates our backyard, how I made it so lovely. She said the mulch bed with the azaleas are tacky, and she hates the birdbath and the outside kitchen with the grill and the picnic table.
> 
> It's neat and clean and pretty and she hurt me by yelling at me today and I'm just trying to understand why she is like this.
> 
> I'm so tired of being judged by her.
> 
> And other than that, hubby will defend me, and we're going to snuggle up to a movie.



Has she always been so critical of you? PF gave you some excellent advice. Or you could suggest a local park where the scenery is more to her liking. Offer to pack her a box lunch of P&B sandwiches she could take there. Make sure it is extra chunky and hide her dentures.

Hubby has your back and that is all that matters. You might ask him if he could possibly speak to her about being so critical of you.


----------



## Addie

Last month I was lured by a coupon off for paper towels that I would never buy. I prefer the Bounty "pick a size" double rolls towels. I also get the 12 pack. I keep a roll in the bathroom for sanitary reason. After wiping my hands from washing them, I use the towel to wipe out the sink and polish the faucets. 

I ran out of towels in the kitchen, and since I use more there than in the bathroom, I took the roll from the bathroom and put it in the kitchen. 

I now have my precious Bounty towels back. I can polish my chrome faucets and spouts in the bathroom, keep the sink spotless and even in the kitchen.

I will never be lured by a coupon off offer ever again from my favorites that I know and love for something that is cheaper. My chrome is shiny once again!


----------



## CarolPa

*Addie*, I know what you mean about having your favorite towels back, but I  have found some new favorites by trying something with a coupon.  I think that's why they offer the coupons.

*Aunt Bea*, I do the same with a sink full of suds.  

I will also have to get back to the commercial cleaning.  In the past, if I'm watching something and go into another room for some reason during a commercial, DH changes the channel, claiming that I wasn't watching it.   Maybe I will hide the remote next time or take it with me.

*Bakechef*, I will try the plastic wrap on top of the refrigerator.  I'm not sure how it will work, because DH keeps a little basket up there for his candy. He might end up pulling the plastic wrap off.


----------



## creative

I was going to buy some crocosmia bulbs (attractive sprays of small orange flowers) when I came across a house that had, on the pavement, plastic bags containing these dug up bulbs; labelled 'free'!  So what I have been doing today is obvious. 

Oh also baking wholemeal bread.


----------



## JoAnn L.

creative said:


> I was going to buy some crocosmia bulbs (attractive sprays of small orange flowers) when I came across a house that had, on the pavement, plastic bags containing these dug up bulbs; labelled 'free'!  So what I have been doing today is obvious.
> 
> Oh also baking wholemeal bread.



A lady in our neighborhood puts out free blubs too, so the other day I got some iris.


----------



## creative

Yes I have put out pots of indoor plants, no longer wanted, and they were snapped up pretty quickly!


----------



## Addie

When my old scooter was ready for the graveyard, I put it out by the dumpster with the instruction booklet, power cord, etc. It was gone in an hour. If it is a small item, just put it in the Community Room. Someone will take it even if they don't need it. A bigger item, put it beside the dumpster and it might take as long as an hour. 

The sad part is that quite often, when a resident dies, the family comes to clean out the apartment, none of the kids want any of the furniture. Most likely furniture that their parents had most of their married life. And they can't be bothered to take it to the Salvation Army or Goodwill. Of course, the kids will fight over who gets the good stuff. When Old Joe died, he was 102 y.o. He had no family left. So maintenance got to clean out his apartment. He had pictures from WWI and II when some family members served, to the Korean Conflict when he served. Those they sent to the VFW. Somebody was smart enough to put the names on the back. Maintenance got to pick over the rest. 

Like the saying goes, Somebody's trash.....


----------



## Zhizara

I use the Community Room for getting rid of useful things that I no longer want.  I always include the instruction manual.

There just isn't enough room to keep something I'm not using.

I keep a box for smaller items and when it gets full I take it there.  

I'll be taking an electric skillet and a crock pot down soon.  I don't need a crockpot since I like to cook low and slow on the stove and have the time to babysit it.  The skillet is nice and large, but when I have a large amount to cook, like a big batch of taco meat, I just use the stew pot to contain all the ingredients.


----------



## tinlizzie

I don't know why it's so hard for me to de-clutter, especially in the kitchen.  I have a couple of sets of dishes I accumulated over the years that are just taking up space in the back of the cupboard.  I think I'll take photos of the dishes, gadgets, etc. and send them to my kids.  If they want something, I'll box it up, put it in the garage (just as soon as I de-clutter the garage ) and donate the rest.

Thanks for the nudge, ladies.


----------



## Andy M.

tinlizzie said:


> ...I think I'll take photos of the dishes, gadgets, etc. and send them to my kids.  If they want something, I'll box it up, put it in the garage (just as soon as I de-clutter the garage ) and donate the rest.
> 
> Thanks for the nudge, ladies.




A few years ago, SO and I (mostly SO) decided to get rid of the clutter we had accumulated by combining two households and just never use.  We got together with my kids for a cookout and told them to take any or all of the stuff in set out in the basement free for nothing.  They didn't take much.  The rest got donated.  Found out years later they thought I was dieing and that was the reason for cleaning house.  I hope they weren't too disappointed.


----------



## tinlizzie

Andy M. said:


> A few years ago, SO and I (mostly SO) decided to get rid of the clutter we had accumulated by combining two households and just never use.  We got together with my kids for a cookout and told them to take any or all of the stuff in set out in the basement free for nothing.  They didn't take much.  The rest got donated.  Found out years later they thought I was dieing and that was the reason for cleaning house.  I hope they weren't too disappointed.


----------



## CarolPa

Today DH cleaned out the bottom of the china closet.  There were so many things in there I didn't even know I had.  Sometimes when we go to Goodwill, DH will find brand new items that someone donated and he buys them for a couple dollars just because he hates to pass them up.  I must have about 5 of those little electric choppers, the ones small enough to hold in your hand.  I like keeping one handy when I just need a few chopped nuts etc, but I have no need for 5 of them.  If the kids don't want them they will get donated back to Goodwill, with strict instructions for DH not to buy them!  Maybe I'll donate them to Salvation Army Store.  We never go there.


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> Today DH cleaned out the bottom of the china closet.  There were so many things in there I didn't even know I had.  Sometimes when we go to Goodwill, DH will find brand new items that someone donated and he buys them for a couple dollars just because he hates to pass them up.  I must have about 5 of those little electric choppers, the ones small enough to hold in your hand.  I like keeping one handy when I just need a few chopped nuts etc, but I have no need for 5 of them.  If the kids don't want them they will get donated back to Goodwill, with strict instructions for DH not to buy them!  Maybe I'll donate them to Salvation Army Store.  We never go there.



The Salvation Army is a charity, while Goodwill is a for-profit company, if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## Cheryl J

I had a de-cluttering day today too, and am happy with how much I got done.  Well, at least in the 3 bedrooms.  Once I got going, I was on a roll!   Three boxes of stuff are in the trunk of the car for the Salvation Army.  The kitchen is cleaned up from dinner, laundry is done, I'm tired, and ready to settle in and find a good movie.  

I was awakened at 4:30 this morning by a mild earthquake (3.7), not a biggie but enough to rattle the windows and shake my bed a bit. I laid there listening to the rumble deep in the earth and waited for it to stop, then went ahead and got up since I was awake.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> The Salvation Army is a charity, while Goodwill is a for-profit company, if that makes a difference to you.



I prefer the Salvation Army over Goodwill. The only problem is that neither one will do pickup anymore. That makes it hard to donate good, still usable  objects. We have a SA in the town over. They have been there for years. You used to be able to leave your donations there. Not anymore. Now they want you to leave it at the center up on the Route #1. So if you don't have a car, you are out of luck and they lose. Over to the dumpster they go. 

We don't have a Goodwill anywhere near us.


----------



## buckytom

dw donates a lot of stuff to the vietnam veterans of  america, or something like that. they'll pick up just about anything.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> dw donates a lot of stuff to the vietnam veterans of  america, or something like that. they'll pick up just about anything.



Good for her. Our forgotten heroes!


----------



## Claire

I had a hard time when I first moved here.  For that matter, still do.  No one will pick up.  Then I asked a guy working around the house about it, and he said that a relative needed stuff and came and took all of it away.  I was so happy to see what was good stuff go to a needy family.  Since then, Goodwill has opened a store in Dubuque (it wasn't there when we moved here).  So we keep stuff in the garage and when it piles up (a few times a year), we bring it to Goodwill.  Our Goodwill seems to hire Downs Syndrome adults, and I'm all for that.  

What it comes down to is that I am NOT a junque collector.  If I haven't used it for a year, it goes away.  I just don't want stuff around that I don't use.  And people give me things.  So I hold on to them ... then, when no one is looking, I give it away!


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> I had a hard time when I first moved here.  For that matter, still do.  No one will pick up.  Then I asked a guy working around the house about it, and he said that a relative needed stuff and came and took all of it away.  I was so happy to see what was good stuff go to a needy family.  Since then, Goodwill has opened a store in Dubuque (it wasn't there when we moved here).  So we keep stuff in the garage and when it piles up (a few times a year), we bring it to Goodwill.  Our Goodwill seems to hire Downs Syndrome adults, and I'm all for that.
> 
> What it comes down to is that I am NOT a junque collector.  If I haven't used it for a year, it goes away.  I just don't want stuff around that I don't use.  And people give me things.  So I hold on to them ... then, when no one is looking, I give it away!



The SA also hires the mentally challenged and has a workshop for them. They repair a lot of broken and other damaged goods that they receive. You would be surprised at what a great job they do reupholstering furniture. It all looks brand spanking new. They learn trades so well, they could and some do get hired by companies outside the SA. But if they fail out in the world, they know they can always come back. I know one woman who called SA and ask if they could send a repair person to fix her fridge. She paid him the going union rate. SA provided the to an from transportation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Since both my cold and the weather put the kibosh on hopes of a garage sale this year, I've been sorting through and boxing up all the items I've collected. Not quite half of them are already stuffed into one of those big, metal storage cabinets that can be used to store office supplies. Most of the rest are lined up along the basement wall. I'll herd everything into boxes and line it up, ready for it to make a run for the bulkhead doors when the warm spring winds blow. Meanwhile, it looks like I have the upcoming winter to weed through even more stuff I don't use/need/want. If I time it right, I'll have the sale and repack the left-behinds in time for the town's boy scout troop's semi-annual yard sale. They make thousands of dollars for their activities and so that the troop can go to the Jamboree. 

If the timing is off, I'll just make a few trips to Salvation Army. My Dad said that the WWII servicemen were eternally grateful to SA because they were the group that set up canteens, provided blankets and necessities, and made contacts with family members when asked. Dad said Red Cross did basically nothing for them compared to Salvation Army. To this day, in my Dad's memory, when the red kettles come out I put a bunch of folded-up dollar bills in my pocket. Every time I see a bell-ringer,  I pull one of those dollars out and put it in the kettle.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since both my cold and the weather put the kibosh on hopes of a garage sale this year, I've been sorting through and boxing up all the items I've collected. Not quite half of them are already stuffed into one of those big, metal storage cabinets that can be used to store office supplies. Most of the rest are lined up along the basement wall. I'll herd everything into boxes and line it up, ready for it to make a run for the bulkhead doors when the warm spring winds blow. Meanwhile, it looks like I have the upcoming winter to weed through even more stuff I don't use/need/want. If I time it right, I'll have the sale and repack the left-behinds in time for the town's boy scout troop's semi-annual yard sale. They make thousands of dollars for their activities and so that the troop can go to the Jamboree.
> 
> If the timing is off, I'll just make a few trips to Salvation Army. My Dad said that the WWII servicemen were eternally grateful to SA because they were the group that set up canteens, provided blankets and necessities, and made contacts with family members when asked. *Dad said Red Cross did basically nothing for them compared to Salvation Army. To this day, in my Dad's memory, when the red kettles come out I put a bunch of folded-up dollar bills in my pocket. Every time I see a bell-ringer,  I pull one of those dollars out and put it in the kettle.*



My family shared similar stories.  They said the Red Cross used to charge them for food, smokes etc... and that the Salvation Army gave them what they needed.  Many of my family would never give blood to the Red Cross unless it was to repay the blood bank in a specific persons name.  I wonder how much this perception has cost the Red Cross over the last 75 years.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since both my cold and the weather put the kibosh on hopes of a garage sale this year, I've been sorting through and boxing up all the items I've collected. Not quite half of them are already stuffed into one of those big, metal storage cabinets that can be used to store office supplies. Most of the rest are lined up along the basement wall. I'll herd everything into boxes and line it up, ready for it to make a run for the bulkhead doors when the warm spring winds blow. Meanwhile, it looks like I have the upcoming winter to weed through even more stuff I don't use/need/want. If I time it right, I'll have the sale and repack the left-behinds in time for the town's boy scout troop's semi-annual yard sale. They make thousands of dollars for their activities and so that the troop can go to the Jamboree.
> 
> If the timing is off, I'll just make a few trips to Salvation Army. My Dad said that the WWII servicemen were eternally grateful to SA because they were the group that set up canteens, provided blankets and necessities, and made contacts with family members when asked. Dad said Red Cross did basically nothing for them compared to Salvation Army. To this day, in my Dad's memory, when the red kettles come out I put a bunch of folded-up dollar bills in my pocket. Every time I see a bell-ringer,  I pull one of those dollars out and put it in the kettle.



Me too. I make it a point to find a red kettle every year. And if I can't, I give the money to my daughter to do it for me. They always have a kettle right outside the Registry office where she works every year. They paid for both me and my sister to go to summer camp every year.

Spike's godfather once told me that the SA were always there with doughnuts and coffee for not only the American military but their English comrades in arms during WWII. The Red Cross charged the men. When his daughter gave her 10 cents for her milk money to the Red Cross in school, he went to the school and demanded the dime back. He was furious. He ripped the little pin they gave her. According to him that was more than they every gave him while he served in England. 

When Spike's godmother's sister got burnt out, the RC put the family up in a motel for three nights, and then helped them with furniture. Six months later they got a bill from them. I don't know what their practices are today, but I do remember after 911, they wanted to put the millions of dollars into the general fund rather than continue to help families that needed it. And the paperwork was horrendous for the victims. And then there was Katrina. 

If anyone has a story regarding the RC that is a happy one, I would love to hear it. Because all through my life I have never heard a good word about them. And in the same breath, I have never heard a bad word about the Salvation Army.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> My family shared similar stories.  They said the Red Cross used to charge them for food, smokes etc... and that the Salvation Army gave them what they needed.  Many of my family would never give blood to the Red Cross unless it was to repay the blood bank in a specific persons name.  I wonder how much this perception has cost the Red Cross over the last 75 years.





I was born in 1939 and I needed blood as an infant of 4 months old. My father was my match. The hospital wanted him to go to the RC, but he refused. They were already developing a bad reputation then. He made the hospital do it right there. I had to have a transfusion two years ago and I refused. I told the doctor that I refused to get any blood from the Red Cross. There had been several stories in the news of them having to pay very large fines for sending bad blood to hospitals and not keeping it under proper refrigeration. He informed me that BMC does not use blood from them. They have their own blood bank and I would be receiving blood from the hospital. Mass General has a 24 hour facility for donating blood for family members along with other hospitals in Boston. 

I wonder if Clara Barton is turning over in her grave today.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with the TV on mute and have a disc in my computer tower of Strauss waltzes while sitting here at the computer. I have been awake since 2 a.m. and I have never gotten out of the habit of keeping the house quiet as if there were still people sleeping. Don't know why. I live alone. You would think after ten or more years I would be over it. I guess lifetime habits are hard to break. 

I came across the "Favorite recipes of DC member." Read the whole thread. 

I have some of those Commander hooks on the side of my computer desk. It is to keep all the wires hung up. I keep the headphones plugged in along with a few other items. I was forever tripping over the wires. I keep my camera on the desk and it is always in the way. I just looked and noticed that Spike hung it up there out of the way. What a clever kid.

I thought I bought a couple of pie crusts to make an apple pie. I got the apples, but forgot the crusts. So tomorrow I will have to make my own.


----------



## tinlizzie

I appreciate the posts re donating items -- I'll be looking up the nearest Salvation Army donation place.  Goodwill seems to have gotten too big for its britches, adding new buildings when imo the money could be better used.  I've heard some uncomplimentary stories about the higher-ups' salaries, too.  On balance, I think I'll go with Sally or the Vets.

Already this morning I've boxed up some glassware and a nice set of dishes that I've never used.  Still suffering from "but-what-if-I-need-it-itis" in the gadget department.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> I appreciate the posts re donating items -- I'll be looking up the nearest Salvation Army donation place.  Goodwill seems to have gotten too big for its britches, adding new buildings when imo the money could be better used.  I've heard some uncomplimentary stories about the higher-ups' salaries, too.  On balance, I think I'll go with Sally or the Vets.
> 
> Already this morning I've boxed up some glassware and a nice set of dishes that I've never used.  Still suffering from "but-what-if-I-need-it-itis" in the gadget department.



Put the "what-ifs" in a box and write the date on it. Set the box in the garage and if you need an item go retrieve it.  In six months take the box to the thrift shop and donate it.  I guarantee you will not need any of the items and you will not miss them! Good luck!


----------



## CarolPa

My BIL work for the Veterans, making calls, setting up pick-ups for donations.  They don't pick up in our area, I don't think.  We're in the wrong county.  I will donate to either SA or Goodwill, but prefer buying from Goodwill because they have more things that appeal to us.  The SA in our area has mostly clothes and furniture.  Goodwill has electronics and small kitchen appliances and gadgets.  And also a better choice of books.  Also, prices are lower at Goodwill.  These things may only apply to our area.  Others may have different experiences.

Also, at Goodwill you can return an electronic item if it does not work.  SA does not take returns.  They consider that you made a donation.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> If anyone has a story regarding the RC that is a happy one, I would love to hear it. Because all through my life I have never heard a good word about them. And in the same breath, I have never heard a bad word about the Salvation Army.



Never ever? Really? 

The Red Cross doesn't charge people for disaster relief. My uncle and aunt lost their home in the tornadoes that devastated their town in Mississippi a few years ago and the Red Cross put them up in an apartment and provided food and clothing to many people in town. Here are some more stories: https://www.google.com/search?q=red....mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=nws&q="Red+Cross"


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Never ever? Really?
> 
> The Red Cross doesn't charge people for disaster relief. My uncle and aunt lost their home in the tornadoes that devastated their town in Mississippi a few years ago and the Red Cross put them up in an apartment and provided food and clothing to many people in town. Here are some more stories: https://www.google.com/search?q=red....mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=nws&q="Red+Cross"



My mom was a Red Cross volunteer for decades.  When someone would lose their home to fire or flood, she was right there to help them out.  She would bring what were called "comfort kits" these included immediate essentials like personal hygiene products, blankets etc.  She would issue them vouchers to a grocery store, and a department store like K-mart or WalMart.  She would make arrangements at a local motel if they didn't have some place to stay.  She would bring me along to cheer up the little ones.

She worked at a shelter set up at my high school after a big flood in a neighboring town.  These people drove big Suburban SUVs into flood waters to rescue people from their homes.  We worked for days feeding people and making them as comfortable as possible.

She was in Florida for 3 weeks after a big hurricane, assisting people and getting them to shelters and helping them reconnect with their families, most were elderly.

I've apparently seen a different side of the Red Cross.  My mom was a volunteer and never got paid a penny for her time (other than being reimbursed for travel on that trip to FL), and there are thousands of others just like her out there.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Never ever? Really?
> 
> The Red Cross doesn't charge people for disaster relief. My uncle and aunt lost their home in the tornadoes that devastated their town in Mississippi a few years ago and the Red Cross put them up in an apartment and provided food and clothing to many people in town. Here are some more stories: https://www.google.com/search?q=red....mozilla:en-US:official&tbm=nws&q="Red+Cross"



Really.

And like I said, I don't know what their practices are today. Thank you for posting something positive about them. It is good to hear.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> My mom was a Red Cross volunteer for decades.  When someone would lose their home to fire or flood, she was right there to help them out.  She would bring what were called "comfort kits" these included immediate essentials like personal hygiene products, blankets etc.  She would issue them vouchers to a grocery store, and a department store like K-mart or WalMart.  She would make arrangements at a local motel if they didn't have some place to stay.  She would bring me along to cheer up the little ones.
> 
> She worked at a shelter set up at my high school after a big flood in a neighboring town.  These people drove big Suburban SUVs into flood waters to rescue people from their homes.  We worked for days feeding people and making them as comfortable as possible.
> 
> She was in Florida for 3 weeks after a big hurricane, assisting people and getting them to shelters and helping them reconnect with their families, most were elderly.
> 
> I've apparently seen a different side of the Red Cross.  My mom was a volunteer and never got paid a penny for her time (other than being reimbursed for travel on that trip to FL), and there are thousands of others just like her out there.



Thank you. I am glad to hear that they have turned around.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Thank you. I am glad to hear that they have turned around.



And as you can see, your belief is decades out of date.


----------



## Addie

I applied to our local council of Girl Scouts for a part-time position. One of the first things I noticed was the office furniture. Remember the oak desk and swivel chair your teacher had? Well, all the furniture in their offices were from that era. It had all been donated by the Salvation Army when they first opened the council. And the SA had the same furniture in their offices also. 

If you ever have a need to go to the headquarters of a charity, take a look at their furniture. It will tell you how much of each dollar goes to the charity and how much toward administrative costs and salaries. 

Red Cross Reputation Bloodied Again - charitywatch.org

CharityWatch Articles from the Charity Rating Guide and Watchdog Report

The first reference shows why I have refused to receive blood from the Red Cross and why a lot of hospitals have set up their own blood banks.

The second shows a list of problems with so many of our so-called charities.

Food For Thought!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I applied to our local council of Girl Scouts for a part-time position. One of the first things I noticed was the office furniture. Remember the oak desk and swivel chair your teacher had? Well, all the furniture in their offices were from that era. It had all been donated by the Salvation Army when they first opened the council. And the SA had the same furniture in their offices also.
> 
> If you ever have a need to go to the headquarters of a charity, take a look at their furniture. It will tell you how much of each dollar goes to the charity and how much toward administrative costs and salaries.
> 
> Red Cross Reputation Bloodied Again - charitywatch.org
> 
> CharityWatch Articles from the Charity Rating Guide and Watchdog Report
> 
> The first reference shows why I have refused to receive blood from the Red Cross and why a lot of hospitals have set up their own blood banks.
> 
> The second shows a list of problems with so many of our so-called charities.
> 
> Food For Thought!



One of those is about the Salvation Army and its lack of an independent governing board to provide oversight into its operations. And I was surprised to find out that it's not an American organization at all, but is based in London. Interesting that they have "self-employed workers" who work full-time for the Salvation Army. That allows the SA to avoid providing benefits and paying SS and unemployment taxes for them.

Salvation Army Rates High on Finances but Low on Governance



> The Commissioners’ Conference is the governing board of The Salvation Army USA. It consists of ten Salvation Army officers, who are all ordained ministers: the National Commander, Robert A. Watson, four territorial Commanders, and the chief national and four chief territorial Secretaries. Even though the ten Conference members are paid by the Salvation Army and work for the group full time, Lt. Col. Jones says, “technically they are not employees but are self employed and work full time for The Salvation Army.”
> 
> Many people believe that The Salvation Army is as American as apple pie but in actuality it is a global organization with its headquarters in London, England. The U.S. Salvation Army’s National Commander and governing board are appointed by the General, Paul A. Rader, who is the top ranking official at the Salvation Army International headquarters in London. The General is elected for a five year term by a group of senior Salvation Army officers called the High Council.


----------



## Addie

I thought everyone knew that the SA was started in London by William Booth and his wife Catherine. They started with helping homeless men.  Being Protestant, I learned that as a kid. It was part of our religious training. We learned about the different Christian religious sects. SA was one of them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Nope, I  never heard that before. I didn't know it was a sect, either. Curiouser and curiouser.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Nope, I  never heard that before. I didn't know it was a sect, either. Curiouser and curiouser.



Southern Baptist, Baptist Conference, Episcopalian, Eastern Orthodox, Russian Orthodox, Jehovah Witness, Roman Catholic, Catholic, etc. If they aren't Jewish or Islam, then most likely they are members of a Christian sect. We studied a different one each week. The Salvation Army was one of them. We learned what their mission was and how they were funded. To this day, there are missions that still have store front places where they serve hot food and give them a place to stay for the night. The Red Kettles help fund their Angel Fund. That is the fund they have to buy Christmas gifts for children of poor families. And it also pays for the Christmas dinner spread they put on at all their facilities.


----------



## tinlizzie

Aunt Bea said:


> Put the "what-ifs" in a box and write the date on it. Set the box in the garage and if you need an item go retrieve it.  In six months take the box to the thrift shop and donate it.  I guarantee you will not need any of the items and you will not miss them! Good luck!



Thanks, Auntie - great idea!  Funny, isn't it, that once it's gone it's as good as forgotten.  

Reading the subsequent posts, I'm wondering if I should find a place where everything goes straight to the recipients.  As some of you may know, just east of here is the small town of Immokalee, whose population is largely migrant workers -- produce (especially tomatoes) & citrus pickers usually underpaid and overworked -- who have great need; a good place for my stuff to go, I'm thinking.


----------



## GotGarlic

I like the idea of keeping donations local, too, Lizzie. Mine usually go to thrift shops run for the benefit of the local children's hospital.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Thanks, Auntie - great idea!  Funny, isn't it, that once it's gone it's as good as forgotten.
> 
> Reading the subsequent posts, I'm wondering if I should find a place where everything goes straight to the recipients.  As some of you may know, just east of here is the small town of Immokalee, whose population is largely migrant workers -- produce (especially tomatoes) & citrus pickers usually underpaid and overworked -- who have great need; a good place for my stuff to go, I'm thinking.



That sounds like a winner idea!


----------



## CWS4322

I'm "de-canting" the vinegars I played with this summer. Not planning on leaving the house until Friday. Captured a spot for him for 1/2 days. Hey, that gives my life some structure. Hugs...cook the BS using ingredients that are in your pantry. Cheers!


----------



## buckytom

we like to donate to people far away from where we can see them abuse their local charities and welfare programs in other ways...



lol, umm, i meant for the people that abuse their benefactors. not everyone who needs help, of course. but all it takes is seeing someone buy frenched lamb chops and trimmed beef tenderloin wrapped in bacon in whole foods with food stamps, and the gig is up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't shop thrift stores often because, quite simply, my home IS a thrift shop!  Close to half my non-clothing possessions are hand-me-downs. However, when visiting family or friend away, occasionally they will suggest a stop at a hospital's or ladies guild-type of thrift shop. Those keep their funds in-house to help their neighborhoods. They also seem to have the best deals. We have a couple of these stand-alone shops in towns near us. They might end up with my leftovers. But this thread has given me more to think about.

Tinlizzie, if you don't use an object but you don't want to let go because you think you might lose the memories, take a photo and use it for a little album. Picture on one side, small story about the item and the memories it brings on the other. That way you never really get rid of the thing or memories.


----------



## Addie

The one item I tend to hold onto is a gift. Even if I have no use for it. But I have found that after a few years, the giver doesn't even remember that they gave me the gift. So I seem to place more importance on that gift than the giver does. My kids have learned though, no more gifts. I don't have the room for them.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I just finished staining our multilevel deck, together, and we didn't kill each other!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I just finished staining our multilevel deck, together, and we didn't kill each other!



Woo hoo, Dawg! Way to restrain yourself!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I just finished staining our multilevel deck, together, and we didn't kill each other!



I sanded and stained our deck last year.  SO helped but turning on the garden hose so it sprayed on the wet stain.  If I didn't kill her then she's safe.


----------



## Mad Cook

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Congrats! I've heard Rugby makes even hockey look like a sissy sport. I can't imagine anything making hockey look like a sissy sport other than maybe ancient gladiatorial battles so it must be quite a game. I have a couple friends who are just crazy about it.


When I was a student the college had a women's hockey team and a men's hockey team (hockey on grass, of course). A match between the two was suggested but the men declined......because they said the women's team were too rough!


----------



## Mad Cook

I have spent all evening (about 5 hours) knitting the final piece of my current project which was not complicated but had very fiddly shaping requiring concentration.. I finished it about 20 minutes ago......only to find out that I done it on the wrong sized needles and I had to unravel it - 

ARRGGGHHHH!!!!!​ 
If I hadn't been so careless I'd have been able to sew it up and put the finishing touches to it tomorrow and get the thing in the post on Saturday. (more screams)​


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I just finished staining our multilevel deck, together, and we didn't kill each other!


 
YAY!  Bet it looks really nice, and glad you two are intact!


----------



## Cheryl J

Mad....that reminds me so much of my late mom.  She used to sit and needlepoint, knit, and do all kinds of handwork...she would get so frustrated when she had to rip out something, but loved every minute of it in the long run.  Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH was secretly impressed by my speedy painting ability!  I got most of the levels and a set of stairs stained before he finished his little set of stairs!  And there was no advice he could give!

And now we're both paying for it, aches and pains all over...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I just finished staining our multilevel deck, together, and we didn't kill each other!



Is that a new record for the both of you? You both are to be commended! Let him kiss your boo boos. You both will feel so much better in about an hour. Then light up a cigarette after. Oh wait! that's what they do in the movies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Is that a new record for the both of you? You both are to be commended!




Heh, yes it is!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Heh, yes it is!



Stick together long enough, and the two of you could get the whole outside of your home completed painted. That means no killing each other.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Stick together long enough, and the two of you could get the whole outside of your home completed painted. That means no killing each other.




We no longer get up on ladders higher than our heads.  Been there, done that, now we pay someone else.


----------



## Cheryl J

Same here, Dawg.  I don't do ladders.  If it's something my daughter, son-in-law, or brother can't get to, I hire out.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm sitting on our deck. It's very late, nearly 4am, and I'm so grateful to see the home which was burnt so badly being full of life earlier today.
This time, the porch light is on, and I'm so grateful we got our neighbors back, happy and whole.
The house has been rebuilt absolutely beautifully and I could not be happier! 
Our dear neighbors are back with us, and now all of us are complete, because they are back home with us.
Danggit, I missed them terribly. They had to rent another house so that they had a place to live while their own was rebuilt.

I keep looking at that precious porch light and I feel so relieved tonight. Life is so incredibly good! 

They are home with us. Wow, just wow.


----------



## Addie

So does this mean they are getting their killer cats back now?


----------



## KatyCooks

I am just about to go to bed.

But this evening a very odd thing happened.  

For the first time in about 9 years, I got asked out on a date!  

I said yes (of course), and I have met the guy before - about 2 years ago at my dad's funeral.  (Romantic huh?) 

So we are going out on Saturday evening.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you, Katy!


----------



## Andy M.

That's good news, Katy.  I hope you have a great time.

SO and I went to visit my BIL who's recovering from spinal surgery.  Then off to Legal Seafoods (If it isn't fresh, it isn't Legal)for lunch.  Had dragon roll sushi made with tuna.  So had a crab cake sandwich.


----------



## Addie

Way to go girl! You still have it!


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't shop thrift stores often because, quite simply, my home IS a thrift shop!  Close to half my non-clothing possessions are hand-me-downs. However, when visiting family or friend away, occasionally they will suggest a stop at a hospital's or ladies guild-type of thrift shop. Those keep their funds in-house to help their neighborhoods. They also seem to have the best deals. We have a couple of these stand-alone shops in towns near us. They might end up with my leftovers. But this thread has given me more to think about.
> 
> Tinlizzie, if you don't use an object but you don't want to let go because you think you might lose the memories, take a photo and use it for a little album. Picture on one side, small story about the item and the memories it brings on the other. That way you never really get rid of the thing or memories.



Another good suggestion, CG.  Thanks.  And your mention of the hospital thrift shop reminded me of the local thrift shop operated by/for the hospice program, a worthy recipient as well.

No bites from the kids -- they're probably glad to hear I'm clearing away some of the excess but just didn't want to tell me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> I am just about to go to bed.
> 
> But this evening a very odd thing happened.
> 
> For the first time in about 9 years, I got asked out on a date!  ...


Finally, someone smart! From your avatar here, and your interesting posts, I'm surprised you don't have guys beating down your door! Or does your brother chase them all away...



Sometime in the last week or two someone snuck into the house while we were sleeping and sprinkled me with another ten years of aging. Man, I haven't felt this blah in the longest time. I have every intention of heading to bed early. At least what counts as "early" for me.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I guess I'm counting my blessings tonight. A lady customer in the store didn't have enough money on her food stamps (EBT) card and she had to take in her three grandchildren because of her daughter's drug habit and the childrens' father is in jail for a drug offense.

It broke my heart when I saw her putting food back. I fixed it with my debit card. She got everything she needed. It wasn't very much, only $12 or so. I came home and looked at the food we have here and gave thanks in prayer we have food.

Maybe we don't live in a ritzy gated community any more (thank goodness! What a pain that was!!) and maybe our house is small but tonight I'm so grateful.

We had a very simple meal of beans and cornbread with cut up grapefruit tonight and I may not be the best cook but at least I haven't poisoned anyone.

I'm very grateful for my sweet hubby and family and friends, for all our nutty pets, and everything we have and the love in this little house. 

Life is so good, and I need to remember that. I'll never, EVER gripe about too many tomatoes out of the garden as I open a jar of homemade sauce or salsa.

I'm counting my blessings right now, for sure.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately more and more grandparents are raising their grandchildren due to drugs. A plethora of support groups have sprung up over the years due to this problem. And these are the folks who can least afford it. We all have small blessings, but often do not recognize them. 

CG, I have found that when I have my slippers on, I shuffle around the house and slightly bent over. When I get up and put my shoes on, I stand up much straighter and walk like I have done all my life. When I have my shoes on, I can still run. 

Those folks who stole into your house are the same ones who leave my wastebaskets full when I know I just emptied them. They sure get around.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, it's not the shoes. Or slippers. It's a little something more...ahem...indelicate.  Check your PMs.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, it's not the shoes. Or slippers. It's a little something more...ahem...indelicate.  Check your PMs.



Aha! I see said the blind carpenter as he picked up his hammer and saw!


----------



## bakechef

Sitting here thankful that my marriage is now going to be legally recognized in NC. Now we will have the right to make medical decisions for each other.  I won't have to fight his mother for 50% of the life that we've built together.  The day after people in NC sent a clear message that my relationship and later marriage didn't deserve to be recognized, it was a kick in the gut, I had no idea how much it would effect me emotionally.  This came after months of ads on the TV portraying us as sexual deviants, ads that insinuated that we were a danger to children, and that clergy would be stripped of their rights.  It was a dark time for us.  That following November, Maine voters gave our spirits the lift that they needed, and we chose there to get married in a place that our marriage would be welcome.  Mainers didn't let us down, my small town welcomed us with open arms and people all over went out of their way to say congratulations.  Now we're feeling a little love from NC and it feels good.  Hopefully this is all over.

thanks for letting me spill my guts


----------



## Addie

You and Rob were the first folks I thought of when I heard the news. I know it has been a struggle for the both of you hoping against hope, that maybe your state would come around. Well, miracles do happen. 

Good luck to the both of you. You both deserve all the happiness that has come your way. 


And then there is this little angel that has been watching over the both of you.


----------



## Alix

bakechef, I'm so glad to hear the news! Its thanksgiving here in Canada this weekend. I'll think of you on Sunday.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef, that's great news.  I'm happy for you guys.   It's only right.


----------



## Dawgluver

Fantastic, Bakechef!  Ya got me all teared up.  One of these days all of our states will recognize human rights, and it looks like it might happen in our lifetime!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congrats Mike and Rob!  Humans evolve slowly...


----------



## buckytom

yay!!!

congrats bc!!! here's wishing you an eternity of happiness together.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

^ What bucky said^.  And if you don't have an eternity of *happiness*, it will seem like an even longer eternity. Stay happy.


----------



## bakechef

Thanks all for the kind words!  It's still sinking in.  I will say that it was a wonderful way to start off our vacation!


----------



## creative

I spent the early hours of the morning, with siblings, in accident and emergency because our mother (now 94) had another fall.  She has broken her hip bone.  They are operating on her tomorrow (which surprised me, given her age) by pinning the bone.  They say she has a 1 in 10 chance of dying (to not operate would make her bedridden which she would find intolerable plus bleak prospects further down the line).She should be able to walk within the next few weeks if it is a success.

(Her last fall, xmas eve, due to dizziness again resulted in broken ribs and they discovered she had pneumonia which she survived!)


----------



## bakechef

Hope your mom is on the mend soon!  Let her know that people across the pond are thinking of her.


----------



## JoAnn L.

creative said:


> I spent the early hours of the morning, with siblings, in accident and emergency because our mother (now 94) had another fall.  She has broken her hip bone.  They are operating on her tomorrow (which surprised me, given her age) by pinning the bone.  They say she has a 1 in 10 chance of dying (to not operate would make her bedridden which she would find intolerable plus bleak prospects further down the line).She should be able to walk within the next few weeks if it is a success.
> 
> (Her last fall, xmas eve, due to dizziness again resulted in broken ribs and they discovered she had pneumonia which she survived!)



So sorry to hear about your mothers fall. I hope she will have a speedy recovery after her operation.


----------



## creative

Thanks bakechef and Joann for your kind thoughts.

At least today she is out of pain - spaced out on morphine i.e. more confused than normal.  They are thinking of operating (pinning her hipbone) tomorrow.  I am staving off fretting at this stage since none of us know the outcome.


----------



## bakechef

We've been driving through the mountains of West Virginia, the colors are beautiful!  That is when are not driving through thick fog!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CWS4322

bakechef said:


> Sitting here thankful that my marriage is now going to be legally recognized in NC. Now we will have the right to make medical decisions for each other. I won't have to fight his mother for 50% of the life that we've built together. The day after people in NC sent a clear message that my relationship and later marriage didn't deserve to be recognized, it was a kick in the gut, I had no idea how much it would effect me emotionally. This came after months of ads on the TV portraying us as sexual deviants, ads that insinuated that we were a danger to children, and that clergy would be stripped of their rights. It was a dark time for us. That following November, Maine voters gave our spirits the lift that they needed, and we chose there to get married in a place that our marriage would be welcome. Mainers didn't let us down, my small town welcomed us with open arms and people all over went out of their way to say congratulations. Now we're feeling a little love from NC and it feels good. Hopefully this is all over.
> 
> thanks for letting me spill my guts


YEA! That is wonderful! And no, you are not a sexual deviant. I watched a great show on PBS awhile back on the DNA associated with homosexuality. BTW, homosexuality strengthens the family tree. If it wasn't on PBS, the show was on TVO. There's the evolutionary justification for homosexuality.

I wish my brother could come out to our parents, but I understand why he doesn't. Our dad is 83 and has very fixed prejudices about homosexuals (and our mother has dementia and probably wouldn't understand--but maybe she would). I'm just glad my brother came out to me--even though I knew before he finally did. I love him to the moon and back. Nothing would have ever changed that. It hurt me that he thought he couldn't come out to me. But then, I think he thought that being that we are Scandinavian, he didn't have to come out to me, I'd catch on eventually. Or, maybe he's hoping I'll break the news to our Dad. Not going to happen. I don't want to cause either of them pain--our Dad's reaction would hurt my brother, and I don't want him hurt. Dad's too old to hope for him to change and have an open mind (he uses the "q" word). Glad you are going to be able to make those important decisions, but hope that those days are far in the future, bakechef. I also hope that your MIL will accept that you are the most important person in her son's life and with you, he is happy and complete.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> I spent the early hours of the morning, with siblings, in accident and emergency because our mother (now 94) had another fall.  She has broken her hip bone.  They are operating on her tomorrow (which surprised me, given her age) by pinning the bone.  They say she has a 1 in 10 chance of dying (to not operate would make her bedridden which she would find intolerable plus bleak prospects further down the line).She should be able to walk within the next few weeks if it is a success.
> 
> (Her last fall, xmas eve, due to dizziness again resulted in broken ribs and they discovered she had pneumonia which she survived!)



So sorry, Creative.  I read further down that she is also more confused on  morphine.  This is normal.  My hopes and prayers that she comes through the surgery well and is able to rehab after.


----------



## Addie

bc, to the day he died, my nephew could not tell my sister. But my sister and I had lots of talks about him. She knew. Even his friends when he was in H.S. knew. And yet neither one could approach the other about being gay. But she was able to revel in his involvement in the community theatre or other activities that are considered to be "gay" activities which is what she called it. (of which I hate the reference) She lost out on a whole side of his life. And he lost out on sharing a side of this life with her. The whole family knew and we all talked about his activities. Except around my sister. So much secrecy in one family. So sad. 

I can only hope that my nephew has been as fortunate as you and Rob. I hope he found that one person to share his life with.


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations, bakechef and Rob!  May you both have a long lifetime together filled with joy and happiness.


----------



## KatyCooks

Well, I am back from a date.  

I haven't been on a date for something like 9 years. 

And I don't mind saying, I was more than a tad nervous!  

But "P" sent me an unexpected PM on Facebook a couple of days ago (we met two years ago at my dad's funeral).  And he asked me out.  

He was a perfect gentleman.  He was also funny and intelligent and attentive.  

Pretty good date I'd say!


----------



## buckytom

well-a, well-a, well-a, uh!
tell me more, tell me more
did you get very far?
tell me more, tell me more
like does he have a car?


----------



## creative

buckytom!

Sounds good KatyCooks...keep us posted!


----------



## KatyCooks

BT you are awful!!


----------



## buckytom

what, like i'm the only person who wondered if it ended with a little tonsil hockey.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good to hear, Katy!  So glad you had a good time


----------



## KatyCooks

Thanks PF!  (The voice of culture here this evening!)   

And for those of a less sophisticated persuasion, there was a kiss (okay two kisses).   

And we are meeting again next weekend for a meal.


----------



## buckytom

everyone is welcome for me having to ask...

so, have you thought about what you're going to wear next weekend?


----------



## KatyCooks

buckytom said:


> everyone is welcome for me having to ask...
> 
> so, have you thought about what you're going to wear next weekend?


 
You are really outrageous!   (Luckily, also very funny.)


----------



## buckytom

i'm just teasin' ya, mrs.. (won't be long now, eh?)

here's wishin' you all the the best with mr. p.

he needs a better name.


----------



## KatyCooks

buckytom said:


> i'm just teasin' ya, mrs.. (won't be long now, eh?)
> 
> here's wishin' you all the the best with mr. p.
> 
> he needs a better name.


 
Thank you BT!  

There won't be any "Mrs" going on!  (Though funnily enough Mr P and I share the same surname already!)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> ...our mother (now 94) had another fall.  She has broken her hip bone.  They are operating on her tomorrow (which surprised me, given her age) by pinning the bone.  They say she has a 1 in 10 chance of dying (to not operate would make her bedridden which she would find intolerable plus bleak prospects further down the line).She should be able to walk within the next few weeks if it is a success...


Sorry to hear this creative. My aunt was 90 when she did the same. She recovered and didn't need to use a walker for years after her rehab was over. Very grateful that she DID have quite a few year after her fall too. ~ Thoughts and prayers for you that your mom has the same successful results.


----------



## buckytom

ah, i'm sorry i missed this. 

i'll say my rosary tonight for your ma.


----------



## KatyCooks

Creative, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Addie

KatyCooks said:


> Well, I am back from a date.
> 
> I haven't been on a date for something like 9 years.
> 
> And I don't mind saying, I was more than a tad nervous!
> 
> But "P" sent me an unexpected PM on Facebook a couple of days ago (we met two years ago at my dad's funeral).  And he asked me out.
> 
> He was a perfect gentleman.  He was also funny and intelligent and attentive.
> 
> Pretty good date I'd say!



Think it will lead to a second date? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Andy M.

Katy, that's good news.  Enjoy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

KatyCooks said:


> Well, I am back from a date.
> 
> But "P" sent me an unexpected PM on Facebook a couple of days ago (we met two years ago at my dad's funeral).  And he asked me out.
> 
> *********************************
> 
> Thanks PF!  (The voice of culture here this evening!)
> 
> And for those of a less sophisticated persuasion, there was a kiss (okay two kisses).
> 
> And we are meeting again next weekend for a meal.
> 
> *********************************
> 
> There won't be any "Mrs" going on!  (Though funnily enough Mr P and I share the same surname already!)




OOOOOO, Katie has a boyfriend!  Glad to hear it went well.

My Mom decided she was going to marry my Dad before she even met him. He was walking down the street. When he walked by, she said to a friend "I want to marry that man". Her friend said "you know who he is, don't you?" When Mom said no her friend replied "that's your friend Sophia's big brother!"   Almost-wasn't Aunt Sophie was keeping secrets.  They met, and they were married in less than a year. Married for just over 50 years before my Dad died.

You met Mr. P 2 years ago? What's taking so long?


----------



## buckytom

ok, why no mrs, miss katy?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> well-a, well-a, well-a, uh!
> tell me more, tell me more
> did you get very far?
> tell me more, tell me more
> like does he have a car?


 Thanks for the earworm! BTW, I'm not a fan of John Travolta...*storms off*


----------



## buckytom

not even vinnie barbarino?


----------



## GotGarlic

One of my favorite movies...


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> One of my favorite movies...



Lost count of how many times I have seen it. As a kid, Poo and his friend knew the whole movie by heart! Including all the moves to the dances and other parts.


----------



## bakechef

CWS4322 said:


> YEA! That is wonderful! And no, you are not a sexual deviant. I watched a great show on PBS awhile back on the DNA associated with homosexuality. BTW, homosexuality strengthens the family tree. If it wasn't on PBS, the show was on TVO. There's the evolutionary justification for homosexuality.
> 
> I wish my brother could come out to our parents, but I understand why he doesn't. Our dad is 83 and has very fixed prejudices about homosexuals (and our mother has dementia and probably wouldn't understand--but maybe she would). I'm just glad my brother came out to me--even though I knew before he finally did. I love him to the moon and back. Nothing would have ever changed that. It hurt me that he thought he couldn't come out to me. But then, I think he thought that being that we are Scandinavian, he didn't have to come out to me, I'd catch on eventually. Or, maybe he's hoping I'll break the news to our Dad. Not going to happen. I don't want to cause either of them pain--our Dad's reaction would hurt my brother, and I don't want him hurt. Dad's too old to hope for him to change and have an open mind (he uses the "q" word). Glad you are going to be able to make those important decisions, but hope that those days are far in the future, bakechef. I also hope that your MIL will accept that you are the most important person in her son's life and with you, he is happy and complete.



Thank you so much for the kind words and sharing with us the love that you have for your brother.  I just wish that everyone had the capacity to love without conditions.


----------



## bakechef

At drag bingo in Pittsburgh, so much fun, and no I'm not in drag!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Recovering. After 12 apples, five pounds, two hours of peeling (I was watching TV and like my fingers), six hours of simmering, two (or three - lost count) of cooling in the sun room, and scrapping the crock, *this* is all I got:


----------



## Mad Cook

KatyCooks said:


> I am just about to go to bed.
> 
> But this evening a very odd thing happened.
> 
> For the first time in about 9 years, I got asked out on a date!
> 
> I said yes (of course), and I have met the guy before - about 2 years ago at my dad's funeral. (Romantic huh?)
> 
> So we are going out on Saturday evening.


Jolly good. Are you going out for a meal? DC will require an essay.

(Grandma Henri speaks) Remember, you don't have to "sing for your supper"  as my grandmother once delicately put it (unless you want to, of course ) Or as a friend used to say when we were poorly paid young probationer teachers, "Go out with anyone who'll feed you, just be picky about who you stay in with" which, when we stopped laughing we decided was good advice.

Seriously though - Have a good time.


 .


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Recovering. After 12 apples, five pounds, two hours of peeling (I was watching TV and like my fingers), six hours of simmering, two (or three - lost count) of cooling in the sun room, and scrapping the crock, *this* is all I got:


Crikey! It would have been more economical in time and fuel to buy the stuff ready made!


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> I had a de-cluttering day today too, and am happy with how much I got done. Well, at least in the 3 bedrooms. Once I got going, I was on a roll!  Three boxes of stuff are in the trunk of the car for the Salvation Army. The kitchen is cleaned up from dinner, laundry is done, I'm tired, and ready to settle in and find a good movie.
> 
> I was awakened at 4:30 this morning by a mild earthquake (3.7), not a biggie but enough to rattle the windows and shake my bed a bit. I laid there listening to the rumble deep in the earth and waited for it to stop, then went ahead and got up since I was awake.


De-cluttering is all very well but I can guarantee that the minute I declutter something that I haven't laid eyes on for 10 years, I will instantly need it! 

This is probably not the time to tell you that I have 32 coffee mugs in my kitchen cupboard!


----------



## Mad Cook

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Addie. I was just feeling wistful about the scooters I enjoyed in the past. Now it really isn't feasible because I wouldn't be able to take my cart with me, plus I don't have the space to store a scooter.
> ,
> I've changed my way of shopping to buy enough to get me through the month. I like havingk. a variety of foods to choose from. I may try to get a scooter later if my legs don't improve with the medication I'm taking. I'd love to be able to get to the library. It's not far and would help cut down my books costs. I read constantly, usually 4 or 5 books a week.


Just an idea (or two) if it's any help.

My neighbour has a lightweight mobility scooter which folds up and goes in the boot (trunk?) of the car. Stores in a corner or a cupboard when it isn't going out. I've also seen a lady in the village with a small trailer thing for shopping, etc., attached to the back of her mobility scooter. No point in me asking them about suppliers as we're overseas, sorry


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I prefer the Salvation Army over Goodwill. The only problem is that neither one will do pickup anymore. That makes it hard to donate good, still usable objects. We have a SA in the town over. They have been there for years. You used to be able to leave your donations there. Not anymore. Now they want you to leave it at the center up on the Route #1. So if you don't have a car, you are out of luck and they lose. Over to the dumpster they go.
> 
> We don't have a Goodwill anywhere near us.


OOps, I always thought "goodwill" was a collective term for charity shops. I didn't know it was a business.

Charity shops are missing out badly when they don't collect. 

The "Sally Anne" (Salvation Army) here do a lot of setting up of homes of the homeless which requires furniture but they will only accept brand new stuff donated by shops and manufacturers. They say it is wrong to expect people to live with other people's cast offs however poor they are! 

Hmm! My house is furnished with other people's cast off furniture (aunt, grandmother, great grandmothers and even GREAT GREAT grandmother!) I originally received it with gratitude when I needed furniture for my first apartment and didn't have much money but I've always loved it- especially the chairs (c1860) that were rescued from a de-cluttering bonfire in the 1960s - and never felt the need to "modernise". All I've ever bought new since have been a sofa (in a style to tone with my "antiques") and a bed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> Crikey! It would have been more economical in time and fuel to buy the stuff ready made!


*MC*, it would if good apple butter were more widely available to me where we live now. Those in the grocery stores have sugar added. It's too sweet! The smaller jar (8.5 ounces, U.S.) is from a gift shop just under 20 miles from our house. They charge $3.95 last time I bought it a few years back. We try to get it when we're back home in Ohio. The grocery store there carries it since the company that makes it is about an hour away from them. That's where we can get one of those larger jars for the same $3.95 price. It's an 18 ounce jar.

It was a bit of work to peel apples, but the 5 pounds cost me $5 with apples running 99 cents a pound. The crock pot doesn't use much power, so considering I made the equivalent of 5 of those smaller jars, somehow I think I didn't spend near to $20 for my home made beauties.


----------



## bakechef

Went to the Fiesta factory today.  They had their tent sale this weekend but still had a lot left.  They had AMAZING deals on less than perfect Fiestaware most at least 75% off our more.  What a great day, got lots of pieces to compliment existing dinnerware and other Fiesta that I already have.  I got 8 or 10 pieces for $35!


----------



## vitauta

somehow, despite my age, i entirely missed out on the fiesta craze!  no one in my family, nor any of my friends growing up and later, owned or displayed fiesta ware in their homes.  all i know about fiesta is that is comes in vivid colors and has a distinctive classic/modern style.  would someone kindly fill me in on its history and the reason for its enormous popularity?  how is it different from corelle, for instance, what is it made of, and why does it cost so much?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> somehow, despite my age, i entirely missed out on the fiesta craze!  no one in my family, nor any of my friends growing up and later, owned or displayed fiesta ware in their homes.  all i know about fiesta is that is comes in vivid colors and has a distinctive classic/modern style.  would someone kindly fill me in on its history and the reason for its enormous popularity?  how is it different from corelle, for instance, what is it made of, and why does it cost so much?



It's a long history, Vit...for your reading pleasure: Fiesta (dinnerware) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Went to the Fiesta factory today...


I did not realize they had moved their discount store. Or maybe they had a second location along I-70 in Ohio. I remember driving from MA to Columbus in the early 2000s, stopping at the outlet and having a fun time getting a few items cheap. Glad to hear you were able to pick up some bargains.

Also, too bad you hadn't posted this about 4 months ago. When we went to the Pittsburgh area for a family funeral, we drove pretty much along the route that this location is near on our way to Canton. Dang, I could have shopped! Or not...Himself was driving.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to catch up here and at the same time ignore Violet who is trying desperately to not beg for some cheese I have while really wanting it.  I am trying not to laugh as I can see from the corner of my eye that she is looking all sad eyes.  But when I turn towards her she closes her eyes as if she is a sleep. She is such a character!

Dad used to feed her and Joie a little bit of cheese every afternoon as he had it with his beer.  He would give them a couple of small bites then rub his hands together and then palms out saying "no more" and they would retreat to wherever they were playing or sleeping!  This has become our signal when they beg - hand signals and "no more" or "sorry".


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> I did not realize they had moved their discount store. Or maybe they had a second location along I-70 in Ohio. I remember driving from MA to Columbus in the early 2000s, stopping at the outlet and having a fun time getting a few items cheap. Glad to hear you were able to pick up some bargains.
> 
> Also, too bad you hadn't posted this about 4 months ago. When we went to the Pittsburgh area for a family funeral, we drove pretty much along the route that this location is near on our way to Canton. Dang, I could have shopped! Or not...Himself was driving.



Oh too bad, you would have loved it!  This is their original store attached to the factory where it is made, they even give tours, but we didn't do that.  They have awesome deals on seconds every day, but this weekend they had even deeper discounts outside.  It was so much fun!


----------



## creative

I saw mum's medical notes (at the foot of her bed in the ward) and, just as I started to read them I was told not to by a nurse.  I knew this was not allowed by never ascertained the reason.  The only one given was that it was their "policy" which brings me closer to knowing/respecting why.  (I am one of those that likes to understand a rule if I am to respect it).  The ridiculous thing being I was told that the doctor would be informing me what was in the notes later....so...?? 

Incidentally, whilst the pinning of her hip bone operation was a success, they discovered she has a blocked valve (inoperable and her age) and so I was tactfully told today that it was "unlikely that she will be leaving hospital".


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry to hear this, Creative.  We will keep you and your mum in our thoughts and hope for the best.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear that, creative.


----------



## creative

Thanks...I am somewhat resigned since it is fairly inevitable, given her age.  She is struggling so much now with her body and has done well to reach 94.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is sad to know, creative. I'll keep you and your Mom in my thoughts.


----------



## Addie

I don't know what the rules are in England, but here in this country, not only the patient, but the family has the right to read the family members' chart in full if they so choose to do. 

Fortunately for me my youngest son is my medical proxy and a Physician's Assistant. He makes it a point to read my chart in full. It rankles the staff somewhat until he starts talking medical jargon to them. And I have been seen also sitting in my room reading it also. "Can you understand what you are reading?" is the question I get asked all the time. I can understand pretty much most of it. What I am most interested in is my BP and heart rate. Being in the hospital is often very stressful for me. I can't wait to get out and go home.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I don't know what the rules are in England, but here in this country, not only the patient, but the family has the right to read the family members' chart in full if they so choose to do.



I'm sorry, Addie, but that is not true. HIPAA (the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act) provides that medical personnel may communicate medical information only to people specifically designated by the patient in writing in advance. The penalty for violating the act is up to a $10,000 fine and one year in prison.

When I worked at the medical school, all employees - including me, and I had no contact with patients or protected health information - were required to take HIPAA training. Medical facilities take it very seriously. I'm surprised they left your chart in your room. Most large facilities, and even smaller ones, are using electronic medical records now, in part to comply with HIPAA.


----------



## KatyCooks

I have to say I read my dad's notes on many occasions on his numerous stays in hospital during his latter years.   Nobody ever told me off about it, but I did get a few disapproving looks from nurses.   

As his daughter (and next of kin) I don't see why I shouldn't have read them.  (With or without his written permission - certainly he would have been astonished if he knew I was not allowed to).


----------



## LPBeier

Here in BC, and I am sure the rest of Canada, it is much the same.  Even though my sister was my Dad's power of attorney, he gave consent to me to communicate with the staff and make decisions on his behalf.  This is because I was his primary caregiver for four years and I was around more than my sister and knew his situation better.  I usually did include her in any decisions and the ones I did make were things I knew she agreed on.  As for reading the chart, it is never left with the patient and depending on the hospital is at the nurses station, on a cart by the rooms the nurse is attending or on the wall by the door outside the room.  I was always kept very well informed and didn't need to see it.

Creative, I am sorry to hear the news on your Mom. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KatyCooks

Well said LPB.   We were getting off the point perhaps.   It's an extremely stressful time for Creative.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katy, not all families have good relations and patients have the right to decide who knows their most personal details.

creative, I hope I haven't caused you more pain. I'm sorry you're having to go through this. Best wishes to you and your mother.


----------



## KatyCooks

GotGarlic said:


> Katy, not all families have good relations and patients have the right to decide who knows their most personal details.


 
Trust me GG, I know that only too well.  (And how stressful that is too.)  No offence was intended I can assure you.


----------



## buckytom

i'm truely sorry, creative. i hope she's comfortable and not in any pain.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sending loving, caring thoughts your way.


----------



## creative

Thanks for your kind thoughts here.  It is not totally inevitable that her death is imminent but the odds now look heavily stacked against a good recovery.

She has done well to get to 94!  Last xmas she overcame pneumonia and has previously had 2 strokes and 2 heart attacks and was _still_ standing...(OK so with the help recently of a zimmerframe) i.e. not paralysed!


----------



## Dawgluver

I had my beautician (AKA DH) trim my hair.  It was down to my butt.  As I wear it up in the summer, I had no idea it was that long.

Thankfully, DH will work for food, and saved me $30.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> Thanks for your kind thoughts here.  It is not totally inevitable that her death is imminent but the odds now look heavily stacked against a good recovery.
> 
> She has done well to get to 94!  Last xmas she overcame pneumonia and has previously had 2 strokes and 2 heart attacks and was _still_ standing...(OK so with the help recently of a zimmerframe) i.e. not paralysed!



So sorry Creative. Best wishes for you and your family.  Your Mother is in my thoughts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I had my beautician (AKA DH) trim my hair.  It was down to my butt.  As I wear it up in the summer, I had no idea it was that long.
> 
> Thankfully, DH will work for food, and saved me $30.




I'm going to go get mine cut.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thoughts and prayers with you and your mum, creative.   I understand how hard these times can be, I went through similar with my own mom 3 years ago.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I had my beautician (AKA DH) trim my hair. It was down to my butt. As I wear it up in the summer, I had no idea it was that long.
> 
> Thankfully, DH will work for food, and saved me $30.


 
Wow Dawg...that is some loooong hair!  Do you braid it when you go scuba diving in Mexico?  Mine was around the middle of my back until I had several inches cut off recently.  Still long enough to wear in an upsweep, though.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Wow Dawg...that is some loooong hair!  Do you braid it when you go scuba diving in Mexico?  Mine was around the middle of my back until I had several inches cut off recently.  Still long enough to wear in an upsweep, though.




Yup, long braid.  DH cut off a bit more than I wanted, now it's mid-back, but it's thick and fluffs up well.  And he works cheap!

So easy to snorkel with it in a braid, just a quick rinse beachside and we're off again!  I love long hair.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Yup, long braid. DH cut off a bit more than I wanted, now it's mid-back, but it's thick and fluffs up well. And he works cheap!
> 
> So easy to snorkel with it in a braid, just a quick rinse beachside and we're off again! I love long hair.


 
Me too, Dawg.  As long as mine is still brown and thick I like it long. When it gets gray and thin I'll reconsider.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Me too, Dawg.  As long as mine is still brown and thick I like it long. When it gets gray and thin I'll reconsider.



 I get by with a little help from my friends, like Lady Clairol, Cheryl!


----------



## LPBeier

I have finally found a hair style that is easy to look after....basically I don't have to do anything to it if I don't want.  Which is good when my arms are hurting.  I need to go for a trim this week.  As for colour, I have earned these grey hairs and wear them with pride! 

I am tidying up the house tonight, or should I say I am kid-proofing it!  The young Mom is coming with her son for lunch tomorrow and TB has been working on his Halloween light show in the living room so there are lots of things tempting for a curious three year old boy.  Last time he was here he looked up on the wall in the laundry area and said "is that key for Tony's room? Is it locked so I can't get in there?  Can I go in there please?"  Kids!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry, Addie, but that is not true. HIPAA (the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act) provides that medical personnel may communicate medical information only to people specifically designated by the patient in writing in advance. The penalty for violating the act is up to a $10,000 fine and one year in prison.
> 
> When I worked at the medical school, all employees - including me, and I had no contact with patients or protected health information - were required to take HIPAA training. Medical facilities take it very seriously. I'm surprised they left your chart in your room. Most large facilities, and even smaller ones, are using electronic medical records now, in part to comply with HIPAA.



My complete medical records are on line and I have access along with my medical proxy. The rules may have changed since your past employment. So are Spike's. I just had blood work done yesterday. I should be able to review the results by Friday. And I will.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah, the idea that all those medical records are now online so *other* people an access them makes me just a bit nervous. Now the NSA will know my latest bloodwork tests.  Thankfully, my glucose and cholesterol numbers were good! 



I'm heading out to give our wild-child boxwood shrub a haircut. If I don't get to it soon the mail carrier will have problems finding our mailbox. The new guy doesn't need anything more to confuse him. I just wish he'd get a better command of numbers.  At least all of us neighbors are having more opportunities to visit!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> My complete medical records are on line and I have access along with my medical proxy. The rules may have changed since your past employment. So are Spike's. I just had blood work done yesterday. I should be able to review the results by Friday. And I will.



I was referring to where you said that you and your son were reading your chart in your hospital room. The HIPAA law has not gotten less strict with respect to the release of medical information.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was in an outpatient clinic for medical treatment today. Here is what a medical "chart" looks like here. If you don't have a hospital login and password, you  can't read it.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I was in an outpatient clinic for medical treatment today. Here is what a medical "chart" looks like here. If you don't have a hospital login and password, you  can't read it.



When I visit my doctor, he comes into the examining room with a laptop.  No manila folders full of papers anymore.

It's very convenient.  If I need a Rx, he just clicks a few buttons and it's on the way to the pharmacy or to the printer in the next room.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> When I visit my doctor, he comes into the examining room with a laptop.  No manila folders full of papers anymore.



Same with mine. It saves a ton of money, as well as reduces medical mistakes.


----------



## creative

In my local NHS hospital - here in UK - they had both, i.e. written records and ones on computers.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> When I visit my doctor, he comes into the examining room with a laptop.  No manila folders full of papers anymore.
> 
> It's very convenient.  If I need a Rx, he just clicks a few buttons and it's on the way to the pharmacy or to the printer in the next room.



Same with my Doctor.  I also have a code that allows me to access my charts, records, test results, etc... from my home computer.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> Same with my Doctor.  I also have a code that allows me to access my charts, records, test results, etc... from my home computer.




We have that too.  Log onto a medical website and all your test results etc. are there.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> I was in an outpatient clinic for medical treatment today. Here is what a medical "chart" looks like here. If you don't have a hospital login and password, you  can't read it.



Even the little country hospital that my dad was in up in Maine has those rolling computers, I haven't seen paper ones in quite a while.

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## buckytom

besides protecting the rights of the patients, hospitals don't want anyone getting too much info about their testing and treatments for whatever is afflicting the patient because of malpractice suits.

i remember that i wanted to videotape the birth of my son, but that is a big no no in case something gpes wrong.

but the same applies even for charts. no pics, no video of any treatment or operation. unless authorized.


----------



## Mad Cook

Until the law was changed some years ago Doctors over here were not allowed to show the patients his/her own documents. I suspect that the change came about when records went onto computer. On one of my very rare visits to my doctor around that time he showed me my (very thin) manila document case with everything going back to birth. He also used to show me the computer screen he was working from when I attended after that.

There are sometimes malpractice suits here but not as many as in the USA. Doctors do have insurance but I think most cases are handled by the NHS which is the Doc's employer unless he's in private practice in which case he's on his own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> besides protecting the rights of the patients, hospitals don't want anyone getting too much info about their testing and treatments for whatever is afflicting the patient because of malpractice suits.
> 
> i remember that i wanted to videotape the birth of my son, but that is a big no no in case something gpes wrong.
> 
> but the same applies even for charts. no pics, no video of any treatment or operation. unless authorized.



Unfortunately, a picture worth a thousand words can also be worth a thousand lies.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done hanging out the sheets to dry. It's a bit foggy yet but hopefully the sun will come out later this morning. It reminds me of when I lived at home and helped my mother on wash day (every Monday). We had a wringer type washer and no dryer. She never did have a one and never wanted one.


----------



## Katie H

Feeling a bit in a slump because we just finished the last of the tasks that spell the end of summer.  Glenn and I finally cleaned, treated and covered the pool for the season this morning.  Boo, hiss!  So sad!  That was the last of the outdoor "putting away" for our summer.

On Monday I washed, dried and stored away the last of our 6 hummingbird feeders.  Our little trusty scout left, probably, over the weekend so it was time to close down the food bar.  He'll be back on tax day like he always is.

I can't be too blue because today is a blissfully beautiful day.  Sunny, warm and gloriously clear.  Almost a crisp autumn day....


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Unfortunately, a picture worth a thousand words can also be worth a thousand lies.


 

and the lawyers get rich.


----------



## LPBeier

I am (figuratively) tearing my hair out trying to put together a website for my crochet items.  I was a web developer/designer for over 10 years, taught it to others AND had some high-end clients with sophisticated sites.  TB and his partners programmed data-base sites while I did the design and graphics.

So, why am I having so much trouble with this little site?  Because it is one of these drop and drag template sites that are supposed to be user friendly and no experience needed.  

It is sort of like watching a four year-old open a child top cap you have been struggling with for several minutes.



I think I am going to scrap the template and start from scratch.  I will still use some of their elements, but the things I don't want won't get in the way.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sitting here at the computer and watching a woodpecker feeding from a tree in our back yard. Looks like he or she is getting quite a meal.


----------



## Katie H

Putting my feet up after a very, very busy morning.

Did three loads of laundry of which two made it to the clothesline outside.  Cleaned both bathrooms, vacuumed the whole house, wet mopped the bathrooms, along with the kitchen and utility room, made two baguettes for tonight's supper, made and assembled a big pan of lasagna (also for tonight), glued and clamped a part of some lattice outside that needed some repair, spray painted a three-person deacon's bench, ran the dishwasher and emptied it after it finished, folded and put away all the laundry except for our bed linens, which are still on the line.

Thought about making an apple pie for tonight's dessert but I've run out of gas and Glenn just returned from having a tooth pulled, so I don't think he's going to be too interested in much more than our entree, veggie and bread tonight for supper.  The pie can wait until tomorrow when the agenda promises to be much lighter.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished my weekly banking and the semi-annual revision my budget to reflect current costs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm on VACATION!!!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

princessfiona60 said:


> i'm on vacation!!!!!!



enjoy!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm on VACATION!!!!!!


Yay! Have fun.


Himself had a doctor's appointment in the _morning!_ We are not morning people, and yet we were up, out the door, and early to the doctor's office. I wanted to go since this was his first time meeting this specialist. As a long-time diabetic with family history issues, our PCP watches over Himself like a hawk. So today we spent time, lots of time, with a doctor who seems more concerned with helping his clients get healthy rather than meeting a quota number per hour. What a breath of fresh air! So far, this is the second endocrinologist he's met with (his first moved out of the area), and they've both been attentive, helpful, and concerned. For what it's worth, I have trouble remembering "endocrinologist". When someone asks me what the doctor's specialty is, I always want to say "entomologist".  Well, Himself does bug me sometimes.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm on VACATION!!!!!!



Have an awesome time!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm up coughing for the third night in a row.  I guess if it doesn't improve I will have to go to the clinic in the morning.  

The good part of it is I can work on TB's blanket I am crocheting him for Christmas while he is sleeping.  I had to rip it out for the third time so am very far behind on it.  The pattern is totally wrong so now I am just doing it my way and I think it will look really nice.  Same effect, just better!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm on VACATION!!!!!!




Have a great time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not doing anything, just not going to work for a week.

Mammogram on Wednesday...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not doing anything, just not going to work for a week.
> 
> Mammogram on Wednesday...



Staycations can be even better than vacations!  So have a good time not going to work!  Hope the Mammogram goes well -  not a fun time.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just picked today's harvest from the garden. We'll be having the green beans tonight and processing tomatoes and tomatillos for the freezer for winter meals.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> snipped ...
> Mammogram on Wednesday...



Had mine done this past Thursday, they want me come back again in April and they will try a new tool they have available, 3D Imaging... they said that the insurance will pay for all but a small premium cost out of pocket, YAY!

... but I digress, I just finished cleaning up after making and putting up Chunky Apple Sauce for my mom.  I've got quite the stash of goodies now in the sideboard for her that we'll take out to her at Christmas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I enjoy getting my Mammogram, so much so I plan it on my Birthday each year.  Best thing I have ever bought for myself and it saved my life.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I enjoy getting my Mammogram, so much so I plan it on my Birthday each year.  Best thing I have ever bought for myself and it saved my life.



I'm glad it worked for you.  Shortly after I met SO 15 years ago, her mamo found a problem.  Fortunately, it was a relatively simple fix.  

As unpleasant as the process is, it's an important one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Mammogram saved my Mom, too.  I encourage them.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope you enjoy your time off from work, princess.  

GG, what a lovely garden bounty!


----------



## Addie

I have psoriasis. Have had it for more than 50 years. You get used to it. Learn to live with it and around it. The bad part is you can never know when a flare-up will occur. But the good part is you never know when a remission is in the making. I have seen a lot more fortunate than a lot of patients with it are. I have seen patients with it on their face, arms, neck, and legs. I have never had it in an area that is visible. For the past few years I have had it on part of my backside. Rather embarrassing when I get an itch. I have had it in the past on my elbows. A long sleeve blouse covers it up very nicely. But this past week I have been going into total remission. How long will it last? I have no idea. But I am grateful for any little bit of remission. Makes life a lot easier. 

The funny part is that as a rule, as the weather gets colder, the flare-ups occur more. The sunlight is the best thing for it. Hard to get sunlight when you are bundled up to your ears.


----------



## Dawgluver

We just got home from our eldest niece's second wedding.  It was quite the adventure.  First, when the plane was landing in Philly, we were given a lesson on grabbing our knees and bracing our heads, as "something" went wrong.  We were all a jolly bunch, and laughed and giggled while we complied.  DH and I talked to the flight attendent as we exited the plane, thinking we were part of a drill.  Nope, it was an actual landing gear emergency.  Then, rather than waiting for DH's brother's plane to arrive 3 hours later and drive us to the hotel, I hired a taxi.  On one of the busiest highways in the US, 95, during rush hour, the taxi died five times.  The driver had to try to restart it.  Took at least three key turns each time.  We made it though, and nobody croaked.  Taxi driver did give us each a bottle of water and peanut butter crackers.  I need to revisit Lady Clairol.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We just got home from our eldest niece's second wedding.  It was quite the adventure.  First, when the plane was landing in Philly, we were given a lesson on grabbing our knees and bracing our heads, as "something" went wrong.  We were all a jolly bunch, and laughed and giggled while we complied.  DH and I talked to the flight attendent as we exited the plane, thinking we were part of a drill.  Nope, it was an actual landing gear emergency.  Then, rather than waiting for DH's brother's plane to arrive 3 hours later and drive us to the hotel, I hired a taxi.  On one of the busiest highways in the US, 95, during rush hour, the taxi died five times.  The driver had to try to restart it.  Took at least three key turns each time.  We made it though, and nobody croaked.  Taxi driver did give us each a bottle of water and peanut butter crackers.  I need to revisit Lady Clairol.



 Was the meter running while he kept trying to start the cab?


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Was the meter running while he kept trying to start the cab?




I have no idea.  To borrow a quote from PF, "Bring me my brown pants."

He actually came in under his original quote.  I showed him the hotel address before we got in, and he looked it up on his GPS.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I have no idea.  To borrow a quote from PF, "Bring me my brown pants."
> 
> He actually came in under his original quote.  I showed him the hotel address before we got in, and he looked it up on his GPS.




ROFL!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ... Then, rather than waiting for DH's brother's plane to arrive 3 hours later and drive us to the hotel, I hired a taxi.  On one of the busiest highways in the US, 95, during rush hour, the taxi died five times.  The driver had to try to restart it.  Took at least three key turns each time.  We made it though, and nobody croaked. * Taxi driver did give us each a bottle of water and peanut butter crackers. * I need to revisit Lady Clairol.



Wow. I would have asked for a discount!  Word of advice: if Eldest Niece gets married a third time, just send a gift.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow. I would have asked for a discount!  Word of advice: if Eldest Niece gets married a third time, just send a gift.




I agree!  Now I'm down to two unmarried nieces, one is with a guy who's still married, and the other one is in first grade, so hopefully it will be awhile.


----------



## buckytom

my eldest sister is starting to freak out as her grandma clock is ticking.

she has 3 kids, and none of them have ever even been close to marriage as the youngest just turned 30. he just became a cop in maryland (prince george county?), so hopefully the uniform will work.

but what am i doing? dying on my couch. i haven't been this si k in years.

not looking for sympaty; just more mucinex and advil.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> my eldest sister is starting to freak out as her grandma clock is ticking.
> 
> she has 3 kids, and none of them have ever even been close to marriage as the youngest just turned 30. he just became a cop in maryland (prince george county?), so hopefully the uniform will work.
> 
> but what am i doing? dying on my couch. i haven't been this si k in years.
> 
> not looking for sympaty; just more mucinex and Advil.



Even if you don't want it, you have mine. I spent the whole month of June inside my apartment so I wouldn't spread my miserable cold to others. So I understand. 

My daughter and her husband feel the same way. Her son is engaged, but no wedding date set. And they both want no kids. Her daughter, has no interest in marriage at all. And certainly not in having kids. They will have to settle for nieces and nephews.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> my eldest sister is starting to freak out as her grandma clock is ticking.
> 
> she has 3 kids, and none of them have ever even been close to marriage as the youngest just turned 30. he just became a cop in maryland (prince george county?), so hopefully the uniform will work.
> 
> *********************
> but what am i doing? dying on my couch. i haven't been this si k in years.
> 
> not looking for sympaty; just more mucinex and advil.


1) Our two will be 34 in December. Neither looks like marriage or babies is on the horizon. And I'm OK with that. If I were in their place right now I'm not sure I would want to have kids with the state of things the way they are. Good thing my post-WWII parents didn't feel that way! 

*****************************

2) You're such a snot.  Seriously though, hope you feel all better soon.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> 1) Our two will be 34 in December. Neither looks like marriage or babies is on the horizon. And I'm OK with that. If I were in their place right now I'm not sure I would want to have kids with the state of things the way they are. Good thing my post-WWII parents didn't feel that way!
> 
> *****************************
> 
> 2) You're such a snot.  Seriously though, hope you feel all better soon.



I hear that more and more nowadays. Today's young people cannot afford to get married, go to college, buy a home, etc.  Unfortunately it is so true.


----------



## buckytom

but they have more and careless, or should i say cavalier, sex with no strings attached.

go figure.

but when you _do _have a kid, you realize what it's for and want to practice all the time to get it right with your wife or hubby.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> but they have more and careless, or should i say cavalier, sex with no strings attached.
> 
> go figure.
> 
> but when you _do _have a kid, you realize what it's for and want to practice all the time to get it right with your wife or hubby.



I know I am an old lady, but this "cavalier" sex attitude baffles me. It screams lack of self respect. I know I don't want just anyone handling my fine china. And I think I am worth more than china and certainly more precious. Then when I come across a girl that is expecting and doesn't know or is sure who the father is, well ..... I just stand there in disbelief. I will never understand this world I find myself living in. Everything I was taught that is morally wrong, is the right thing to do now.


----------



## buckytom

in my younger, more evil, misspent youth (of which i'm still trying to make up for), i would look for a girl with daddy issues that smoked.

 and of course with nice tea _cups_ and good, round saucers...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> in my younger, more evil, misspent youth (of which i'm still trying to make up for), i would look for a girl with daddy issues that smoked.
> 
> and of course with nice tea _cups_ and good, round saucers...



You are so  But I  you anyway. Don't ever change!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> 1) Our two will be 34 in December. Neither looks like marriage or babies is on the horizon. And I'm OK with that. If I were in their place right now I'm not sure I would want to have kids with the state of things the way they are. Good thing my post-WWII parents didn't feel that way!



Ummm, your post-WWII parents didn't have reliable birth control  Which explains why it was wrong for women to have sex before marriage, but not men. Women ran the risk of getting pregnant and needing help to raise the child while men could deny any individual child was theirs.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Ummm, your post-WWII parents didn't have reliable birth control  Which explains why it was wrong for women to have sex before marriage, but not men. Women ran the risk of getting pregnant and needing help to raise the child *while men could deny any individual child was theirs*.



Gotta luv DNA!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Gotta luv DNA!



Not sure what you mean by that. Back then, there was no DNA testing, either.


----------



## creative

I read Addie's comment of "gotta luv DNA" as referring to the present, i.e. that men can no longer get away with that.


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> I read Addie's comment of "gotta luv DNA" as referring to the present, i.e. that men can no longer get away with that.



Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH is at his conference and I'm off to Penzey's in Falls Church! I'm low on several spices and looking forward to finding something new!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Just finished my weekly banking and the semi-annual revision my budget to reflect current costs.



Discouraging, isn't it!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Discouraging, isn't it!



It doesn't get any easier.  That's for sure.


----------



## Andy M.

SO is turning 65 in December so Ive been helping her sign up for Social Security, Medicare and supplemental insurances for Medicare parts A, B and D.  The red tape is mind numbing.

Also reviewing insurance companies and their offerings to determine if I should change companies.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Ummm, your post-WWII parents didn't have reliable birth control .


Probably mattered to others then,  but it took my folks 10 years before I was born. And I'm the only one. Don't know what took so long other than the little interruption known as WWII. Dad came back October of'45, I came around in June of'51.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> SO is turning 65 in December so Ive been helping her sign up for Social Security, Medicare and supplemental insurances for Medicare parts A, B and D.  The red tape is mind numbing.
> 
> Also reviewing insurance companies and their offerings to determine if I should change companies.



Social Security is supposed to announce the COLA increase tomorrow. (10/22/14) It doesn't look good. Less than two percent.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Social Security is supposed to announce the COLA increase tomorrow. (10/22/14) It doesn't look good. Less than two percent.




That's what I read too.  SO starts in December and gets a raise after one payment.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That's what I read too.  SO starts in December and gets a raise after one payment.



Andy, is she going to keep working? For every two dollars she earns, they deduct one dollar from her Social Security check. But that money they take from her paycheck each week for FICA, will be added to her COLA increase next year. So she will get a double benefit.


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting to hear from the Mom about "our" little girl.  She was up all night crying with pains in her arms, legs and tummy.  She has quite a fever as well. She really loves going to her daycare so the fact she didn't want to go yesterday and today shows she isn't feeling well.

I am also waiting to hear from the vet about Violet's ear swab.  She has finished all the medicine (an ordeal just to get her to take it) but is still whiny and rubbing it.  The swab looked so much better but he thinks there still might be a small amount of infection deep in the ear. 

I hate when any of my "adopted kids" are sick - human or furry. 

On a brighter note, I am going shopping for a new camera lens today.  I have been saving up for a Nikon telephoto lens and the one I want is on sale!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, is she going to keep working? For every two dollars she earns, they deduct one dollar from her Social Security check. But that money they take from her paycheck each week for FICA, will be added to her COLA increase next year. So she will get a double benefit.



She got a P/T job at Market Basket in their food court kitchen.

The first $15,480. she earns in a calendar year is exempt (this amount may increase in 2015).  If she earns over that amount then the 2 for 1 deduction kicks in.


----------



## Addie

I just got an email from my daughter. For Mother's Day we will be going to see "In The Mood" this coming May. It is a two hour salute to music of the big bands of the 40's. Big bands as well as the band singers. Also the dancing of the era. I have a big, big smile on my face right now. I love going to the theatre and if it is a musical, even better.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> She got a P/T job at Market Basket in their food court kitchen.
> 
> The first $15,480. she earns in a calendar year is exempt (this amount may increase in 2015).  If she earns over that amount then the 2 for 1 deduction kicks in.



Good for her. Keeping busy. And some free cookies and other goodies for you.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I just got an email from my daughter. For Mother's Day we will be going to see "In The Mood" this coming May. It is a two hour salute to music of the big bands of the 40's. Big bands as well as the band singers. Also the dancing of the era. I have a big, big smile on my face right now. I love going to the theatre and if it is a musical, even better.



That's awesome, Addie.  I would love that myself.  You really have something to look forward to!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> That's awesome, Addie.  I would love that myself.  You really have something to look forward to!



At the theatre where it is being played, they have a handicap section for wheelchairs. I have a light chair that is easy to fold and pick up and place in the car. They even have a separate bathroom for us, and an usher that stands by during the show in case I might need emergency help or just a drink of water. I just love being handicapped! This is the theatre it is being shown in. 

Home : Colonial Theatre | Citi Performing Arts Center


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I got my hair cut today. The last time I did was August 9, 2012. I know that because I looked in the check register! I really haven't gotten much of an answer from Himself to my "what do you think?" query. He's alternated between eyes-closed-hands-over-face and that special look on a goldfish when you take him our of his fishbowl and he's gulping air.

Keep in mind, what got lopped off is being donated. A long-time friend has been through two surgeries, multiple bouts of chemo and crap, and when I saw her this past summer she looked pretty good for a lady who's oncologist told her she is in Stage 4. This was for you Nancy.   Be strong.

Here are the before, after, and "souvenir" photos:


----------



## buckytom

hubba hubba!

nice to actually see you, cg.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"hubba hubba" wasn't exactly what Hubby Hubby said tonight.

And thank bt. We took about 8 pics, but we were both laughing so hard it was difficult to find one that didn't make me look like I just escaped from the loony bin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi CG!  Drastic styling, looks good!

Getting ready for my pictures, I should be awake in time to put my best breast forward!


----------



## LPBeier

You look gorgeous CG.

The power has  been out most of the night. This is  very rare here in our complex but we had a  horrific wind storm last night. My cell phone didn't  charge fully so i have  limited power.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

Just listening to the 5pm news. Dreadful news coming from Canada.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> I got my hair cut today. The last time I did was August 9, 2012. I know that because I looked in the check register! I really haven't gotten much of an answer from Himself to my "what do you think?" query. He's alternated between eyes-closed-hands-over-face and that special look on a goldfish when you take him our of his fishbowl and he's gulping air.
> 
> Keep in mind, what got lopped off is being donated. A long-time friend has been through two surgeries, multiple bouts of chemo and crap, and when I saw her this past summer she looked pretty good for a lady who's oncologist told her she is in Stage 4. This was for you Nancy.  Be strong.
> 
> Here are the before, after, and "souvenir" photos:


The new short look suits you CG. Is the hair donated for wig making or was it a sponsored "chop" for charity.


----------



## Alix

Mad Cook said:


> Just listening to the 5pm news. Dreadful news coming from Canada.



What happened? Did I miss something?


----------



## Andy M.

Shooting at the parliament building.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> At the theatre where it is being played, they have a handicap section for wheelchairs. I have a light chair that is easy to fold and pick up and place in the car. They even have a separate bathroom for us, and an usher that stands by during the show in case I might need emergency help or just a drink of water. I just love being handicapped! This is the theatre it is being shown in.
> 
> Home : Colonial Theatre | Citi Performing Arts Center


Well, Addie, if you need someone to push that wheelchair to the concert just let me know 

I love "swing". When I was in my teens and my contemporaries spending their pocket money on Beatles and Rolling Stones vinyl records, I was scouring jumble sales for old shellac 78s of British and American dance bands!


----------



## Mad Cook

Alix said:


> What happened? Did I miss something?


Soldier shot in the chest at the war memorial in Ottawa condition, not known, and shooting in the Parliament building. All public buildings locked down in the area. Thought to be Islam State thugs responsible..


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from shopping, needed some Decaffeinated Black Tea. Also picked up some shaved roasted chicken from the deli (I love that for a sandwich). Had to go to Menards to find out why someone else's name was printed on our recipe. It was our card number. They said it must have been a special order and I said no that it was just items off of the sales floor. They went in the office and looked at  the video and said that the man ahead of my DH was doing a special order but had to go back in the store for something and the checker must not have cleared the register. Thank goodness the only items on the receipt were what DH was buying. I am still going to check the bill when it comes and make sure that is all that is on there. I worked in retail for many years so I know to always check my sales receipt. We have one of our grocery stores here that seems to have a lot of items ring up wrong.


----------



## LPBeier

Mad Cook said:


> Soldier shot in the chest at the war memorial in Ottawa condition, not known, and shooting in the Parliament building. All public buildings locked down in the area. Thought to be Islam State thugs responsible..



Our power was off all night and I was up with Violet who hates storms.  I missed any news but am putting it on now.  Thanks Mad Cook.


----------



## LPBeier

No one is claiming respsonsibility yet for what is going on in Ottawa and Quebec, but the Parliament buildings, schools and the US Embassy are on lockdown, and security measures are in place in legislative buildings across the country as well as the Canadian Embassy in Washington D.C.

On a more personal front, we had a horrific storm overnight with power going out for 8 hours here.  This never happens because the power in our complex is all underground but several transformers blew.  Violet was shaking so bad due to the UPS's beeping and the sounds of the transformers that I was really concerned about her.  I had her thunder shirt on but it didn't seem to help.  She is sleeping peacefully at my feet now poor thing.

I was supposed to pick up one of the kids as she is sick and home, while the Mom and boy went to a Wednesday program near us.  Now the boy is sick too and Mom is keeping them both home.  So, my usual Wednesday time with them is cancelled .  I have to be careful because my immune system is low and I can't afford to catch a virus.

So I guess I will be curled up watching the news unfold.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to you guys up in Canada for the Parliament shooting. It seems this entire world is going wacky all over. Hope things are resolved soon. AND that none of our DC people were in Ottawa today. CWS, you OK? And taxy,  know you don't have a regularly working computer right now, but I hope you're fine too. Miss you hanging around here...




Mad Cook said:


> ... Is the hair donated for wig making or was it a sponsored "chop" for charity.


I'll send it off to one of the charities that accept hair. I'm guessing mine will be sold off since there is probably more than 5% grey. I had found a Canadian site that said they made wigs for older women and  would happily take grey hair. Unfortunately, they never answered back if they could accept hair "imported" from the U.S. I'll guess their lack of reply was a "no".

When I got up this morning, I remembered why I don't like my hair this short. It looks like heck after being slept on.  Well, at least going this short got me an entire foot of hair to send. And I should be friendly towards my hair come Valentine's Day. Or Easter. But not this winter - my neck is freezing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry to you guys up in Canada for the Parliament shooting. It seems this entire world is going wacky all over. Hope things are resolved soon. AND that none of our DC people were in Ottawa today. CWS, you OK? And taxy,  know you don't have a regularly working computer right now, but I hope you're fine too. Miss you hanging around here...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send it off to one of the charities that accept hair. I'm guessing mine will be sold off since there is probably more than 5% grey. I had found a Canadian site that said they made wigs for older women and  would happily take grey hair. Unfortunately, they never answered back if they could accept hair "imported" from the U.S. I'll guess their lack of reply was a "no".
> 
> When I got up this morning, I remembered why I don't like my hair this short. It looks like heck after being slept on.  Well, at least going this short got me an entire foot of hair to send. And I should be friendly towards my hair come Valentine's Day. Or Easter. But not this winter - my neck is freezing!



Need a scarf???


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I got up this morning, I remembered why I don't like my hair this short. It looks like heck after being slept on.  Well, at least going this short got me an entire foot of hair to send. And I should be friendly towards my hair come Valentine's Day. Or Easter. But not this winter - my neck is freezing!



You need to lay in a supply of infinity scarves!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't worry, I already wrapped a scarf around my neck hours ago! I'm cozy now.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> You need to lay in a supply of infinity scarves!



That's beautiful, GG!  Did you make it?  I am working on one for my best friend but it is two different coloured (purple and teal) lacy infinity scarfs put together.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

... looking forward to this concert, but wait! 
Did DH say dinner out at one of the better restaurants in town
AND A SHOW?!
WAHOO! Date night 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6a_1R3w5i4


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished cleaning the plant table!

I cut back the ivy plants each fall to prevent them from scorching on the radiator.  I always feel bad when I have a large bag of cuttings and no one to pass them along to.  I have given cuttings to the neighbors, the super and anyone else that could not outrun me, now they just go into the trash.  

I cut the remaining leaf from the Amaryllis and put the pot into the refrigerator to rest for a couple of months.  I will take it out around Christmas and see if it will blossom again.  Cheap entertainment! 

Have any of you had luck getting Amaryllis bulbs to bloom a second year?


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> That's beautiful, GG!  Did you make it?  I am working on one for my best friend but it is two different coloured (purple and teal) lacy infinity scarfs put together.



Oh no, Laurie, I haven't crocheted anything since high school. I should think about that, though. I have a friend who knits socks while she watches TV.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I got up this morning, I remembered why I don't like my hair this short. It looks like heck after being slept on.  - my neck is freezing


At least you have a natural wave. Mine just hangs there straight and whimpering unless I spend hours with the hairdryer and tongs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You can have ALL my waves, Mad Cook. We weren't friends when I was young, and we aren't going to be friends now. It's funny, but people with straight hair want some curl. I've always wished my curls were optional. That's probably why I like my hair at least chin-length. I could manage to get it to go where I wanted and, like a good doggy, it always stayed put.

At least my hair will grow. The foot I have to mail off will help someone not as fortunate.


----------



## creative

I am a gardener and was running out of soil to pot up plants (don't have a car so buying bags of it from a garden centre not really practical).

Today my next door neighbour dug up their lawn (preparing to cement it over) so I was able to help myself to quite a bit!  He even lugged bags of the fresh soil over into my back garden.


----------



## buckytom

creative, are your neighbors yugoslavian or eastern european by any chance?

all of my neighbors of that ilk (i'm surrounded by them) immediately concrete over their small lawns and put up chain link fencing for some reason.

then they brag about how beautiful their mother country is.  



i'm waiting for one to put up razor wire.


----------



## creative

Sadly it is a growing trend here in UK to concrete over front gardens.  It is implicated as a factor contributing to flooding!

However, the reason why my neighbours are doing this is a more practical one.  They would like to bring their car closer to their house since they have a disabled boy.


----------



## buckytom

feeling better now after feeling like an old creep a minute earlier.

my truck was parked all the way down the block because of street sweeping regulations, and as i got in it i heard a girl laughing coming from just across the street.

i looked up and saw a girl that i think is around 18 or 19 taking selfies right in the big picture window on the 2nd floor of the house. 

the window was not covered by blinds or drapes in any way, and the room was well lit. i don't think she realized that you could see in because of the mirror effect of a lighted room and it being dark outside.

anyway, as i was about to get in my truck, she removed her shirt taking more selfies in her bra.
then that quickly came off for more selfies.

as i was about to drive away, i looked at the porch of the house the other side of the street where i had parked and noticed 2 or 3 older men sitting on the porch drinking beer and smoking, and enjoying the show. apparently she does this a lot.

so as i pulled away i honked my horn hoping the girl would realize the situation.

i felt like a creepy old man for a few seconds, then realized i'm noting to these old guys.

they even cursed at me in polish as i drove away for ruining their show.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> feeling better now after feeling like an old creep a minute earlier.
> 
> my truck was parked all the way down the block because of street sweeping regulations, and as i got in it i heard a girl laughing coming from just across the street.
> 
> i looked up and saw a girl that i think is around 18 or 19 taking selfies right in the big picture window on the 2nd floor of the house.
> 
> the window was not covered by blinds or drapes in any way, and the room was well lit. i don't think she realized that you could see in because of the mirror effect of a lighted room and it being dark outside.
> 
> anyway, as i was about to get in my truck, she removed her shirt taking more selfies in her bra.
> then that quickly came off for more selfies.
> 
> as i was about to drive away, i looked at the porch of the house the other side of the street where i had parked and noticed 2 or 3 older men sitting on the porch drinking beer and smoking, and enjoying the show. apparently she does this a lot.
> 
> so as i pulled away i honked my horn hoping the girl would realize the situation.
> 
> i felt like a creepy old man for a few seconds, then realized i'm noting to these old guys.
> 
> they even cursed at me in polish as i drove away for ruining their show.



Did she stop what she was doing? You're not a creepy old man. You are the neighborhood kill  joy!


----------



## JoAnn L.

It seems every time my DH uses the pepper shaker he starts to sneeze, so I decided to put the salt and pepper in the same shaker. I used 3 part salt to 1 part pepper. Well, it works out great for him. He used it last night for supper and said what a great idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> It seems every time my DH uses the pepper shaker he starts to sneeze, so I decided to put the salt and pepper in the same shaker. I used 3 part salt to 1 part pepper. Well, it works out great for him. He used it last night for supper and said what a great idea.



Great idea for picnics and camping!

If you enjoy spicy foods try adding some cayenne to the mixture.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> Great idea for picnics and camping!
> 
> If you enjoy spicy foods try adding some cayenne to the mixture.



That is a very good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Addie

Two a.m. and I am sitting here cursing. I have two pair of reading glasses. One stays at the computer, and the other in my purse. The one at the computer has been damaged by one of my sons. I don't know which one though. Either a cigarette landed on one of the nose pieces or it was a large spark. The nose piece has melted. It is a good thing I have a second pair. 

When I recently got new lens for infinity, I also was supposed to get new reading glasses. They are a tad stronger than what I have now. I decided to wait on it. I am not crazy about the choices I have for frames. The ones that have been damaged are the ones they made an error in the lens. So they had to give me a new pair. Those are the ones in my purse. Those I can read the smallest print there is. The damaged ones I can't but are perfect for the computer. So it looks like I am going to go for a new pair. Then the ones in my purse will come over to the computer and the new glasses will go into my purse. Right now I am not in a friendly mood.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Two a.m. and I am sitting here cursing. I have two pair of reading glasses. One stays at the computer, and the other in my purse. The one at the computer has been damaged by one of my sons. I don't know which one though. Either a cigarette landed on one of the nose pieces or it was a large spark. The nose piece has melted. It is a good thing I have a second pair.
> 
> When I recently got new lens for infinity, I also was supposed to get new reading glasses. They are a tad stronger than what I have now. I decided to wait on it. I am not crazy about the choices I have for frames. The ones that have been damaged are the ones they made an error in the lens. So they had to give me a new pair. Those are the ones in my purse. Those I can read the smallest print there is. The damaged ones I can't but are perfect for the computer. So it looks like I am going to go for a new pair. Then the ones in my purse will come over to the computer and the new glasses will go into my purse. Right now I am not in a friendly mood.



The little pieces that adjust to your nose can be replaced on most eye glasses.  

I had to have mine done this summer, no charge.  

Check with your eye guy or gal.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> The little pieces that adjust to your nose can be replaced on most eye glasses.
> 
> I had to have mine done this summer, no charge.
> 
> Check with your eye guy or gal.



Thanks Aunt Bea. I will. I have to get a new pair of reading glasses any way, so I just may toss these and get the new ones. I have the 'script for them. That way I can use my other pair which are better than the burnt ones and use the new ones for my purse to read when I am not at home. I am fortunate in that I don't have to pay anything for any medical problem such as this.


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> It seems every time my DH uses the pepper shaker he starts to sneeze, so I decided to put the salt and pepper in the same shaker. I used 3 part salt to 1 part pepper. Well, it works out great for him. He used it last night for supper and said what a great idea.




One time we were at a wedding and the lighting was rather low.  I like pepper on my food.  I was shaking the pepper on and I said "There's no pepper coming out of this."  My son replied "Yes there is!"  I just couldn't see it!  Finally I started sneezing like crazy, so I knew the pepper was there.  Lucky for me, I like a lot of pepper.

Salt and Pepper was always in short supply in our work lunchroom.  I bought a little salt and pepper shaker at Dicks in the camping section and carried it in my purse.  Salt on one side, pepper on the other.  You just screwed the cap off the side you wanted.  I even took that to the hospital with me because they never give me salt.  I know, they have a reason for not giving me salt!  But they gave me eggbeaters and I just can't eat them without salt!


----------



## Mad Cook

Clocks went back last night for the winter (do yours do that?). It's 4.20 in the afternoon and I've had to put the light on in the sitting room! Grr!


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> Clocks went back last night for the winter (do yours do that?). It's 4.20 in the afternoon and I've had to put the light on in the sitting room! Grr!



4:20!?  Time to light up, not lights on. 

We turn our clocks back November 2nd.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> One time we were at a wedding and the lighting was rather low.  I like pepper on my food.  I was shaking the pepper on and I said "There's no pepper coming out of this."  My son replied "Yes there is!"  I just couldn't see it!  Finally I started sneezing like crazy, so I knew the pepper was there.  Lucky for me, I like a lot of pepper.
> 
> Salt and Pepper was always in short supply in our work lunchroom.  I bought a little salt and pepper shaker at Dicks in the camping section and carried it in my purse.  Salt on one side, pepper on the other.  You just screwed the cap off the side you wanted. I even took that to the hospital with me because they never give me salt. I know, they have a reason for not giving me salt!  But they gave me eggbeaters and I just can't eat them without salt!



I have two small plastic containers. One has a mix of salt and pepper, and the other has sugar. Two items I never receive when I am in the hospital. I need the sugar for my coffee. They give me Equal or some other substitute and a phony salt. Both the sugar substitute and salt one leave a metallic taste in my mouth for hours after I eat.  I use both at home so I see no reason I shouldn't use them elsewhere.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> 4:20!?  Time to light up, not lights on.
> 
> We turn our clocks back November 2nd.




Thanks Andy. She had me scared there for a second. My computer is the same time as my wall clock, and I know my computer adjusts automatically. I wondered if I missed something somehow.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's an absolutely gorgeous fall day here along the Mississippi.  I'm dehydrating pumpkin pie jerky, and have a pot of rotisserie chicken carcass and veggies simmering on the stove for stock.  I picked some more of my extremely prolific lemon balm to dry for tea, along with some late hyssop.  The hyssop has a nice licorice smell.  I decided to dig and pot up the parsley, along with potting up a small container of chives and thyme to overwinter in the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bought two Costco rotisserie chickens, stripped the breast meat off both for Shrek, some dark meat for myself.  The rest into a pot with carrots, celery seed, onions and pepper to boil into stock.  Just got done picking extra meat off the boiled bones and am now reducing the stock.  I'm hoping for 4 cups of reduced stock.  The picked meat I will chop and return to the stock.  Have a bag of dried mushrooms I want to turn into soup with the stock and some rice.


----------



## Dawgluver

I got a start on cleaning the garage.  Years ago I nailed up many hanging strips and hooks for rakes, shovels and such, and everything was nice and orderly.  DH apparently didn't take the hint or read the memo, and over the years has strewn all the tools and implements all over the garage to the point that everything is a tripping hazard.  This year, he had the audacity to state that there's no room to store the garden hoses as the garage is too full.  He should be extremely grateful that he can still walk


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I got a start on cleaning the garage.  Years ago I nailed up many hanging strips and hooks for rakes, shovels and such, and everything was nice and orderly.  DH apparently didn't take the hint or read the memo, and over the years has strewn all the tools and implements all over the garage to the point that everything is a tripping hazard.  This year, he had the audacity to state that there's no room to store the garden hoses as the garage is too full.  He should be extremely grateful that he can still walk



Have you tried to label the hooks as to what hangs where and then paint footsteps leading to that wall? Or you could ban him from the garage!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm rehanging everything, and hopefully he now knows I'm watching him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, you should take a photo of the proper arrangement, print the photo, and tack it on the wall/stud next to the rack. No excuses then!

Well, it must have been garage-cleaning-day in two states. My car was in getting a new pair of shoes (tires) so we have two good sets on my Sally before we head on vacation next month. With just Himself's car in the middle of the garage, I can back it out to the driveway and  have a car-free zone to sweep and move things around in. Got some firewood stacked properly, moved the Christmas decorations to a better spot, Himself bungee corded the sun room screens to the studs in the garage. Everything in its place. Let the snow fly! Just wait until Thanksgiving or so. Boy, am I sore tonight.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dawg, you should take a photo of the proper arrangement, print the photo, and tack it on the wall/stud next to the rack. No excuses then!
> 
> Well, it must have been garage-cleaning-day in two states. My car was in getting a new pair of shoes (tires) so we have two good sets on my Sally before we head on vacation next month. With just Himself's car in the middle of the garage, I can back it out to the driveway and  have a car-free zone to sweep and move things around in. Got some firewood stacked properly, moved the Christmas decorations to a better spot, Himself bungee corded the sun room screens to the studs in the garage. Everything in its place. Let the snow fly! Just wait until Thanksgiving or so. Boy, am I sore tonight.



I wish the both of you would send some of the excess energy over this way. The only time I get like that is if I take two Vicodin at the same time. Then I want to put a new roof on the building and cover up the brick walls with shingles.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's not that I have any energy Addie. I'm just pushing through it because it has to get done.

Which is what I did for three hours of yard work today. Finally hacked back the boxwood that was hiding the mailbox. Started to clean out the day lily bed. After I'm done with my alcohol rubdown (a glass of Godiva chocolate liqueur and half-and-half) I'll be heading to bed. Only to spend another three hours in the yard, weather permitting. Then it can snow so I don't see anything else that needs tending to.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's not that I have any energy Addie. I'm just pushing through it because it has to get done.
> 
> Which is what I did for three hours of yard work today. Finally hacked back the boxwood that was hiding the mailbox. Started to clean out the day lily bed. After I'm done with my alcohol rubdown (a glass of Godiva chocolate liqueur and half-and-half) I'll be heading to bed. Only to spend another three hours in the yard, weather permitting. Then it can snow so I don't see anything else that needs tending to.



The Godiva liqueur gave me a flashback!

Try Making a Peppermint patty!

One packet of instant hot chocolate prepared according to the package directions.
two shots of Godiva chocolate liqueur
two shots of Rumple Minze peppermint schnapps

Decorate with whipped cream and a candy cane stirrer.

Makes two servings share it with a friend, or not!

Then relax and let it snow, *let it snow,* *let it snow!!!*


----------



## LPBeier

I have been batting down the hatches or however that saying goes!  No, the storm missed us but the tornadoes known as the kids are coming over tomorrow for a few hours while their Mom is at a course.  They are both sick (same thing as me so we are all good on the contagion front) and can't go to their daycare so I will have them.  

I have lined up several movies, hot dogs for lunch, "sparkle juice" (the fun name I gave to orange juice diluted with sparkling water), popcorn and we are going to throw pillows and sleeping bags on the living room floor and veg until their Mom gets here!  

Right now I am going to bed to hopefully have a restful sleep so I am ready for them!


----------



## Addie

In the wee hours of the morning and I have been searching the web for a garlic baker. After reading reviews till they are coming out of my ears, this is what I think I have settled for. 

http://www.amazon.com/Charcoal-Comp...qid=1414570071&sr=8-2&keywords=garlic+roaster

I always look at the one star reviews first. And what I read about some of them, left me impressed enough to bypass the product. Anyone had a great success with one and still going strong? I am open to suggestions. I may just end up with the tried and true foil with olive oil drizzle with salt.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> In the wee hours of the morning and I have been searching the web for a garlic baker. After reading reviews till they are coming out of my ears, this is what I think I have settled for.
> 
> Amazon.com : Charcoal Companion Cast Iron Garlic Roaster & Squeezer Set - CC5127 : Garlic Roasters : Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> I always look at the one star reviews first. And what I read about some of them, left me impressed enough to bypass the product. Anyone had a great success with one and still going strong? I am open to suggestions. I may just end up with the tried and true foil with olive oil drizzle with salt.



I'm old, cheap, and have no room for such things!

I would definitely go with the scrap of aluminum foil and oil!

Yesterday I had to wait for a prescription in the local drug store and saw this while I was browsing!

Amazon.com: 2-Pack Rapid Ramen Cooker: Microwave Oven Accessories: Kitchen & Dining

His and hers Rapid Ramen Cookers, I've lived too long!


----------



## CarolPa

I see a lot of garlic bakers at the Goodwill store, so apparently people don't use them and donate them.  I don't make enough roasted garlic to use one, but if you would use it often, go for it!

I always read the bad reviews first, also.  In some instances you can tell that the person was using the item improperly.  I always post reviews of the things I buy.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> ...Yesterday I had to wait for a prescription in the local drug store and saw this while I was browsing!
> 
> Amazon.com: 2-Pack Rapid Ramen Cooker: Microwave Oven Accessories: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> His and hers Rapid Ramen Cookers, I've lived too long!




That's absurd!  I use a bowl.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just watched "The Great Pumpkin", starring the Peanuts crew.  I'll never outgrow it.  Charles Schultz was a genius.  

Had a bowl of mint chocolate chip ice cream while I was watching it, with a purring kitty by my side.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn's busy taking his evening shower and I'm sitting on the sofa with tears streaming down my cheeks.

We just finished our wonderful anniversary dinner and he totally and completely surprised me with a gift that is beyond...

He gave me a pair of diamond stud earrings.  I never imagined he would think of anything like this.  He's totally against how many of the diamonds are sold/mined and diamonds would have been the last thing I thought he would have purchased.  I was floored and I'll never take them off.  What a sweetheart!!!!!

P.S.  He told me they were non-conflict diamonds.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Glenn's busy taking his evening shower and I'm sitting on the sofa with tears streaming down my cheeks.
> 
> We just finished our wonderful anniversary dinner and he totally and completely surprised me with a gift that is beyond...
> 
> He gave me a pair of diamond stud earrings.  I never imagined he would think of anything like this.  He's totally against how many of the diamonds are sold/mined and diamonds would have been the last thing I thought he would have purchased.  I was floored and I'll never take them off.  What a sweetheart!!!!!
> 
> P.S.  He told me they were non-conflict diamonds.



Oh Katie. You have a gem with just Glen at your side. You are indeed a most fortunate woman to have such a precious jewel in your life. Make sure you look in the mirror at least once a day so you can see them and send Glen a bit of love wherever he is. He will feel it, I am sure.


----------



## creative

Certain things show your age.  I had to dig a hole for my virginia creeper plant....45 cm deep x 45 cm wide.  Admittedly I didn't do it all in one go....or even in 1 day!  I did it in spurts of about 30 mins, trying to make some headway into compact clay!  My body quickly showed signs of aching so could only do about 3 bouts a day.  Got the plant in by the 3rd day! (Had to settle for somewhat less than 45 cm).  

It is a beautiful plant and one I always wanted to paint (watercolours).  Now I will be able to do that!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Katie H said:


> Glenn's busy taking his evening shower and I'm sitting on the sofa with tears streaming down my cheeks.
> 
> We just finished our wonderful anniversary dinner and he totally and completely surprised me with a gift that is beyond...
> 
> He gave me a pair of diamond stud earrings.  I never imagined he would think of anything like this.  He's totally against how many of the diamonds are sold/mined and diamonds would have been the last thing I thought he would have purchased.  I was floored and I'll never take them off.  What a sweetheart!!!!!
> 
> P.S.  He told me they were non-conflict diamonds.



That's incredibly sweet!
I get pots and pans  all the better to cook him good food


----------



## bakechef

We just had a new grocery chain open their first store here, Publix.  The place is a mad house, this is the first new chain to open here in a long time and Publix fans are traveling from far and wide to see it.  The place is a mad house, which makes me chuckle because it isn't like we don't have a lot of really nice grocery stores here.  Of course I had to check it out and while nice, they aren't going to win people over on price, but they have a lot of nice offerings.  They were smart to build their first store in one of the most affluent areas of town.  With it being that crazy, I was out of there quick!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef, that sounds like when Wegmans opened their first MA store. In a hoity-toity far-west suburb of Boston.  Having shopped several of their locations in PA we knew a range of prices. Oh, these prices were SO not "PA".  Nice for Mr. and Mrs. Gotrocks, though.




Katie H said:


> Glenn's busy taking his evening shower and I'm sitting on the sofa with tears streaming down my cheeks.
> 
> We just finished our wonderful anniversary dinner and he totally and completely surprised me with a gift that is beyond.....


What a wonderful surprise indeed! How lucky you are to have such a romantic guy.


----------



## Andy M.

A Wegman's opened in a second MA location closer to us.  SO and I are planning to check it out Monday.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Glenn's busy taking his evening shower and I'm sitting on the sofa with tears streaming down my cheeks.
> 
> We just finished our wonderful anniversary dinner and he totally and completely surprised me with a gift that is beyond...
> 
> He gave me a pair of diamond stud earrings.  I never imagined he would think of anything like this.  He's totally against how many of the diamonds are sold/mined and diamonds would have been the last thing I thought he would have purchased.  I was floored and I'll never take them off.  What a sweetheart!!!!!
> 
> P.S.  He told me they were non-conflict diamonds.



He's da best. After my DH, of course  I'm so happy for you that you found Glenn after a wonderful life with Buck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> A Wegman's opened in a second MA location closer to us.  SO and I are planning to check it out Monday.



Have fun Andy.  They are wonderful stores with so many items you can't find elsewhere, but they definitely use area pricing for all it's worth. Excellent cheese departments too.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> He's da best. After my DH, of course  I'm so happy for you that you found Glenn after a wonderful life with Buck.



Yes, thank you, GG.  I'm still pinching myself that I found another wonderful man and somehow I sort of think Buck sent him to me.  I'll treasure Glenn always.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> bakechef, that sounds like when Wegmans opened their first MA store. In a hoity-toity far-west suburb of Boston.  Having shopped several of their locations in PA we knew a range of prices. Oh, these prices were SO not "PA".  Nice for Mr. and Mrs. Gotrocks, though.



If you don't believe that prices are according to the location of where the store is located, go to the Market Basket weekly flyer. Click on a Gotrocks (love that title) location and look at the prices. Then go to their flagship store in Chelsea. Big difference. Somewhere they have to make a profit.

Fortunately for me, the new Revere store opened recently. That means when I go shopping tomorrow, a lot of the regular shoppers that used to go to the Chelsea store have switched to Revere. Revere was one of the communities that were served by the Chelsea store. Now it will be less crowded for me!


----------



## Addie

Since I woke up at four a.m., I decided to get ready for tomorrow's shopping. I got all my coupons in order of the aisles and separated them, mine vs. Spike's. I checked the flyer on line, listed the sale items that interested me, and then printed out my list. Spike gets his half and I, mine. I am so happy he does half my shopping for me. We are done in less than an hour. And since we are there when they open the doors, the store is empty. 

So I am all set for tomorrow. I even have my clothes laid out. I am never this organized ahead of what I have to do.


----------



## CarolPa

I notice price differences a lot.  We live right on the edge between 2 counties.  If we go to stores in Allegheny county the prices are lower because that is considered a depressed area.  If we go to Westmoreland county the prices are noticeably higher.  There is a Giant Eagle in each location and also an Aldi's.  The only time prices are the same is if they are something in the weekly ad.


----------



## CarolPa

Katie, what makes them "non-conflict diamonds?"  Sounds to me like a bribe, to make sure you will never argue with him!  LOL


----------



## Katie H

CarolPa said:


> Katie, what makes them "non-conflict diamonds?"  Sounds to me like a bribe, to make sure you will never argue with him!  LOL



That's funny, Carol.  We don't argue, so the diamonds would be superfluous, but I'll take them just the same.

To better understand what conflict/non-conflict diamonds are, look at this link.  It explains it better than I could.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> If you don't believe that prices are according to the location of where the store is located, go to the Market Basket weekly flyer. Click on a Gotrocks (love that title) location and look at the prices. Then go to their flagship store in Chelsea. Big difference. Somewhere they have to make a profit....


Almost always up for the challenge, I did compare four different flyers: Chelsea (your usual), Oxford (my closest and usual), Hudson and Newburyport (two towns neither of us could afford  ) and saw the same prices for the first three pages. Since a number of those items did not list a savings, but rather the "compare and save" they put by a regular price, I'm going to figure non-sale items are close enough in price that it wouldn't be worth the drive for us to go shop at Chelsea. 

I do know MB's prices are much better on most items than the other stores by me within about the same driving distance. Although I'm not opposed to chase loss-leaders, it's just easier to buy most everything each week at good, ol' Market Basket.


----------



## creative

I seem to have outgrown many sweets/chocolates these days (too much sugar) and wanted something more interesting than plain chocolate.

I cut up some of the fresh coconut I had and transformed it into little sweets/'bounty bars' by dipping them in organic plain chocolate and leaving them to set!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm home from this month's major shopping binge.  I'm pretty sore, but not as bad as it sometimes is.

I've got all the groceries put away, now for the prep.

But, first, I'm having lunch.  I usually buy a couple of Banquet Salisbury Steak pot pies.  They don't require any real cooking, just heat and eat.  

Shopping day is rarely a day for cooking.

I'm working on the lists of what has to be prepped, and figuring out how I'm gonna get all this stuff organized in my freezer.

Another list is of the goodies I've bought, and working on recipes for their use.

I can relax now, and enjoy this part of shopping spree day!

A few beers along the way make this part of my day enjoyable.

*Addie*, did you get your shopping done yet?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up at 2:30 this morning!

Made a pot of sauce, chicken soup and a casserole of eggplant parm!

Dishes are done, waiting for the sauce to cool so I can toss a couple containers into the freezer.

Don't forget to vote!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I'm home from this month's major shopping binge.  I'm pretty sore, but not as bad as it sometimes is.
> 
> I've got all the groceries put away, now for the prep.
> 
> But, first, I'm having lunch.  I usually buy a couple of Banquet Salisbury Steak pot pies.  They don't require any real cooking, just heat and eat.
> 
> Shopping day is rarely a day for cooking.
> 
> I'm working on the lists of what has to be prepped, and figuring out how I'm gonna get all this stuff organized in my freezer.
> 
> Another list is of the goodies I've bought, and working on recipes for their use.
> 
> I can relax now, and enjoy this part of shopping spree day!
> 
> A few beers along the way make this part of my day enjoyable.
> 
> *Addie*, did you get your shopping done yet?



No. I had an appointment with the gastroenterologist to find out why I have so much trouble swallowing. The night before I ate a few tiny pieces of chicken left on the bone that The Pirate had. They got stuck in my chest and I spent the night trying to get them up. I was so sick, I couldn't even get up the strength to go to my appointment. I finally got the last piece up about 11 a.m. After vomiting all night, I fell into a really deep sleep out of pure exhaustion. 

I am already half dressed and will go down to vote at seven a.m. and then off to shopping. I feel so much better. I feel worse when I don't get a good sleep, than any medicine I might take. I have all my coupons divided between what is on Spike's half of the list and mine. I have never been this organized when it comes to shopping. I am so dang proud of myself. 

I know. I should have gone to the doctor's. It was the perfect time for him to see what my problem was and what it does to me. I just didn't have the strength to even put on my slacks. At one point I considered calling the ambulance. That is when the biggest of the small pieces came up. So I called off that idea.


----------



## Addie

Two hours later and I am back from shopping. It was exhausting. We were there just after seven and the store was still empty. Yea! I went down to vote and had to wait for one minute. I was early. The polls open at seven and there was still one minute to go. Bless Spike. He always puts all my groceries away except for the pantry items. I leave them for The Pirate to do. Now I just have to prepare the meats for the freezer.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH straggled home after an all-day workshop.  He's still in a zombie-like state, and never believed me when I told him about having to undergo inservices/day-long meetings at least twice a month, returning home in the same zombie-like state.

However, the Bath Fitter guy came at 6:30, as scheduled, and we're getting a new shower!  I've had to marine putty up the old fiberglass one, the cleaning people kept dropping stuff and putting holes in the floor.  And the paint is chunking off the top.  DH, having been a contractor, had all sorts of questions and managed to draw out the Q&A, so the guy finally left after 8 pm.  I missed Survivor, but had foresight to tape it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay, Dawg! Been contemplating re-doing my master bath shower too, but I've been putting it off.... Hope your DH is out of zombie state by now. 

I thought I was going to be in zombie state this afternoon - my drivers license expires next week and instead of being able to just mail it in after years of doing so, I had to have a vision test and new pic this time. Ugh. Stopped by the DMV without an appt. to get it done, and was in and out within 20 minutes. One person in line in front of me who was just leaving. Love living in a small town.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been watching the local news on the TV with one eye, scanning threads here with the other, while listening to snips of the Cavs basketball game. The entire time I've been wondering why I'm doing ANY of those things. We leave for vacation in less than a week and I have nothing ready! I do this a lot. I work best under pressure. And there'll be lots of pressure, if I wait too long. *sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been watching the local news on the TV with one eye, scanning threads here with the other, while listening to snips of the Cavs basketball game. The entire time I've been wondering why I'm doing ANY of those things. We leave for vacation in less than a week and I have nothing ready! I do this a lot. I work best under pressure. And there'll be lots of pressure, if I wait too long. *sigh*



I'd already be living out of a suitcase by now...


----------



## Zhizara

Poor Dawg and DH.  It sounds like a rotten ending to a rotten day for the both of you.  But, guess what?  Today is over, and really rotten days don't seem to happen all in a row, sooooo.... tomorrow should be a pretty okay day.  (Fingers crossed for you.)


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Z!  I put DH to bed.  We get a new shower!  I'm really excited!  It's strange to have to think of all the "old people" stuff.  But I'm having a foot shelf put in for leg shaving.  Who knew they had such a thing?


----------



## Zhizara

Did  you get a seat?????  That's what I'd like, although the toilet lid works okay for leg shaving. (snicker)


----------



## Dawgluver

No seat, the shower's too small.  I figure I'll just put a stepstool in there when there's a need.  We did forgo the roll bar, but they're putting in the backup structure for attaching one in the future.


----------



## Zhizara

Huh?  Roll Bar?  I thought only dune buggies had that!  Please explain?


----------



## Dawgluver

A handle to grab.  It would take away space in our already tiny shower.


----------



## Zhizara

I kinda thought so.  My shower/tub is a one piece.  There is a handle above the soap dish, but with the shower rod, caddy for shampoo/stuff, and other reachable things, I'm covered for handles to keep me from slipping.

At my age, 68, I don't need any broken bones!

I was kind of surprised that you were adding those kind off things.  I've always had the impression that you are much younger.


----------



## Dawgluver

You're sweet!  Bath Fitters have a lifetime warrenty, we're not old codgers yet, but are looking into the future.  DH's parents are in their late 80's, so it makes sense if they visit.


----------



## Zhizara

Oh, I get it now, I hadn't gotten the in law connection.  But thanks for the old codger comment.  Now I'm feeling elderly.

I'm off to try to sleep.  Later, girlfriend! XOXOX


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd already be living out of a suitcase by now...


Well let's see: if I was living out of a suitcase, I'd be a bit under-clothed.  I don't have much of a wardrobe. I have set aside the short-sleeved tops since it's chilly up here but in the upper 70's-low 80's in FL. I'll be doing a massive laundry event on Saturday (air-dried) and Sunday (everything else), then wearing the stuff I won't been seen in public with on Monday. Bonus: the time-share has a washer and dryer. Just in case...


----------



## Dawgluver

Zhizara said:


> Oh, I get it now, I hadn't gotten the in law connection.  But thanks for the old codger comment.  Now I'm feeling elderly.
> 
> I'm off to try to sleep.  Later girlfriend! XOXOX



Gah!  In no way was I implying you're an old codger!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well let's see: if I was living out of a suitcase, I'd be a bit under-clothed.  I don't have much of a wardrobe. I have set aside the short-sleeved tops since it's chilly up here but in the upper 70's-low 80's in FL. I'll be doing a massive laundry event on Saturday (air-dried) and Sunday (everything else), then wearing the stuff I won't been seen in public with on Monday. Bonus: the time-share has a washer and dryer. Just in case...



I tend to start packing a week before we make a planned trip...and it takes two weeks to unpack once back.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I tend to start packing a week before we make a planned trip...and it takes two weeks to unpack once back.



The first thing I put in the suitcase is a lightweight nylon gym bag that folds flat.

I always seem to come home with twice as much _stuff_ as I start with!


----------



## Zhizara

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  In no way was I implying you're an old codger!



That's okay sweetie, I got a good chuckle out of it!  Besides, you'll be an old codger too someday!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> No seat, the shower's too small.  I figure I'll just put a stepstool in there when there's a need.  We did forgo the roll bar, but they're putting in the backup structure for attaching one in the future.



Amazon.com: ROUND STOOL Bath Bench Adjustable Height, Lightweight Shower Bench with Non-slip Seat, White: Health & Personal Care

Fits in a shower perfectly and is adjustable. Perfect. I had one and like an idiot gave it away. Even fits in a tub. I had Spike put a grab bar just outside the tub/shower so I could hold on instead of standing on one foot while stepping outside. Much safer and I feel more secure.


----------



## Kayelle

I never pack anything until the day before we leave..even on a very long trip. If I do, I always forget what I've already packed. All my underwear is stuffed into a zipper net laundry bag, as I hate digging through a stuffed suitcase for those kinds of things.

I like that shower stool Addie. I have a corner seat in my shower, but my big rear doesn't fit. That stool is small, but has "hangover" room.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I never pack anything until the day before we leave..even on a very long trip. If I do, I always forget what I've already packed. All my underwear is stuffed into a net laundry bag, as I hate digging through a stuffed suitcase for those kinds of things.
> 
> I like that shower stool Addie. I have a corner seat in my shower, but my big rear doesn't fit. That stool is small, but has "hangover" room.



I kick myself every time I go into the shower. Now if my hip starts to hurt, I just sit on the edge of the tub. Winthrop gave me a wide seat with a back. Way to big for the tub. What were they thinking? They didn't even measured the width of the tub before they sent it to me. I tossed out the back and now let the large packages of toilet paper sit on it. May as well get some use out of it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I like that stool too, Addie.  So far we don't need one, but we'll definitely keep it in mind, especially if DH's parents visit.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> I like that stool too, Addie.  So far we don't need one, but we'll definitely keep it in mind, especially if DH's parents visit.



I don't really need one either Dawg but stuff happens when you least expect it. A year ago when I broke my foot, I sure wished I had one. The metal step stool in the shower was interesting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> I don't really need one either Dawg but stuff happens when you least expect it. A year ago when I broke my foot, I sure wished I had one. The metal step stool in the shower was interesting.




True.  I've had a broken foot/ankle and probably could have used one.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I like that stool too, Addie.  So far we don't need one, but we'll definitely keep it in mind, especially if DH's parents visit.



My girlfriend in Atlanta was having a problem with her father. He is in his late 90's and had stopped showering. How do you tell your father that he stinks? I suggested that maybe he didn't feel safe in the shower any more. So she put in some grab bars along with one outside the shower. She also had the stool put in there. Problem solved. In fact he stays in there so long he often runs out of hot water. I think once we all hit our 60's we become more acutely aware of the possibility of falling in the shower or tub. 

One woman I know had those do-it-yourself foot prints in the tub. One came a little loose around the edge and she tripped on the end. Nasty fall, broken arm.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I never pack anything until the day before we leave..even on a very long trip. If I do, I always forget what I've already packed. All my underwear is stuffed into a zipper net laundry bag, as I hate digging through a stuffed suitcase for those kinds of things.
> 
> I like that shower stool Addie. I have a corner seat in my shower, but my big rear doesn't fit. That stool is small, but has *"hangover" room*.



A malady that comes on with age for all of us. But it does have a "non-slip" pad on the seat. So the hangover will stay put.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have a shower chair, has been useful several times for both of us.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We have a shower chair, has been useful several times for both of us.



There are days when you just want a shower and to lay down after. But you are just too tired to stand up in the shower. That is when you really appreciate one of those seats. When I find my hip hurting too much in the shower, I just sit on the edge of the tub for a few minutes. That is when my hair and scalp get a good scrubbing. Then when I can stand up again, I rinse off.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been sitting and thinking about how the dinner dishes are not going to do themselves!  Better start the dishwasher sometime soon.

I've also been "watching" the Browns play the Bengals - football game is down in Cincinnati. Since we don't have the NFL Network I've been watching the play-by-play via Yahoo's sports page. Golly, the Browns are winning!  IF we win (there's still half a game to go, so anything could happen...), we will be the best team in the division. Still wouldn't put money on a Super Bowl appearance. All things considered though, this has been a pretty fun year.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just got back about an hour ago from a Costco trip with my daughter, SIL, and grandson, and everything is finally put away.  Whew, I'm beat.   It's a 3 hour round trip to the nearest Costco, so it pretty much took the whole day.  Grandson Tyler (4 years old) was a trooper.  

I have enough shampoo, conditioner, lotions, body wash, make-up remover towelettes, TP, paper towels, mouthwash, vitamins, etc., etc., to last a year. Bed is gonna feel mighty good tonight.  Yawn.....


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl, how'd you get my shopping list?

Glad you had a nice time!  Costco exhausts me too.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL Dawg, I told my daughter I was going to stock up on all that stuff and more, so that I hopefully don't have to set foot in WalMart for a good long time!  

The Costco Christmas rush is starting though, it was pretty crowded.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Just got back about an hour ago from a Costco trip with my daughter, SIL, and grandson, and everything is finally put away.  Whew, I'm beat.   It's a 3 hour round trip to the nearest Costco, so it pretty much took the whole day.  Grandson Tyler (4 years old) was a trooper.
> 
> I have enough shampoo, conditioner, lotions, body wash, make-up remover towelettes, TP, paper towels, mouthwash, vitamins, etc., etc., to last a year. Bed is gonna feel mighty good tonight.  Yawn.....



Why wait  until tonight. I vote for a short nap. An hour or so.


----------



## CarolPa

Several years ago DH bought a shower chair at a flea market.  He said he was going to use it for fishing.  He never did, but when I had my heart surgery we put it to good use. I was very glad we had it. By the time I came home from the hospital, he had removed the shower head and replaced it with one that you could detach and use as a hand held.  I sat on the little shower chair and he bathed me, then rinsed me off with the hand held shower head.  Very sweet.  He also attached a bar on the tub that helped me get on and off the toilet.  Since that time, he added some grab bars...one going horizontally  above the soap dish and the other one vertically where I step out of the shower.  It does make me feel much safer.  I friend recently got a concussion when she slipped in the shower.


----------



## Katie H

I just finished making a little goodie for my best friend of over 60 years.  She sews; has since she was a little girl.  I swear the thing she uses as a pin cushion must have belonged to Neanderthal Man.  It's some sort of canning jar lid, stuffed with something or other and taped around the perimeter to keep the fabric covering the stuffing from spilling out.  It's quite primitive and, nor surprising, worn.

I've been kicking around an idea for one for her for a while so I headed out to my studio and put it together.  Turned out better than I'd envisioned.

Total cost was 25 cents because I bought the cup and saucer at a local thrift store.  Everything else came from my "stash," even the tatted doily on the bottom.  It had some tears and breaks in it so using it this way allows her to enjoy it but not have to baby it.  She loves things with tatting on them, old china and old buttons so it fits her fairly well.  For a little more interest, I added an old thimble and an old-fashioned needle threader and some colorful pins.

What's the verdict?


----------



## tinlizzie

Katie H said:


> I just finished making a little goodie for my best friend of over 60 years.  She sews; has since she was a little girl.  I swear the thing she uses as a pin cushion must have belonged to Neanderthal Man.  It's some sort of canning jar lid, stuffed with something or other and taped around the perimeter to keep the fabric covering the stuffing from spilling out.  It's quite primitive and, nor surprising, worn.
> 
> I've been kicking around an idea for one for her for a while so I headed out to my studio and put it together.  Turned out better than I'd envisioned.
> 
> Total cost was 25 cents because I bought the cup and saucer at a local thrift store.  Everything else came from my "stash," even the tatted doily on the bottom.  It had some tears and breaks in it so using it this way allows her to enjoy it but not have to baby it.  She loves things with tatting on them, old china and old buttons so it fits her fairly well.  For a little more interest, I added an old thimble and an old-fashioned needle threader and some colorful pins.
> 
> What's the verdict?



So cute, Katie!  Maybe you or some other DCer can answer a kinda-sorta related question:  I'm thinking of doing a cross-stitch as a Christmas gift.  I've never tried it -- would you happen to know if there is a learning curve or can a complete beginner turn out a decent item? TIA.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cross stitch is very easy, I even taught DH how to do it.  Start with a simple pattern.

Super cute pin cushion, Katie!


----------



## Katie H

tinlizzie said:


> So cute, Katie!  Maybe you or some other DCer can answer a kinda-sorta related question:  I'm thinking of doing a cross-stitch as a Christmas gift.  I've never tried it -- would you happen to know if there is a learning curve or can a complete beginner turn out a decent item? TIA.



No.  It's as easy as pie.  No learning curve at all, unless not doing it is considered a learning curve.

I love it.  It's quick, easy and, when you put it down, you don't have to remember what row/round you are on.  Plus, it's very portable so it can be done anywhere.

Go for it.  It's fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's really cute Katie, I love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> I just finished making a little goodie for my best friend of over 60 years.  She sews; has since she was a little girl.  I swear the thing she uses as a pin cushion must have belonged to Neanderthal Man.  It's some sort of canning jar lid, stuffed with something or other and taped around the perimeter to keep the fabric covering the stuffing from spilling out.  It's quite primitive and, nor surprising, worn.
> 
> I've been kicking around an idea for one for her for a while so I headed out to my studio and put it together.  Turned out better than I'd envisioned.
> 
> Total cost was 25 cents because I bought the cup and saucer at a local thrift store.  Everything else came from my "stash," even the tatted doily on the bottom.  It had some tears and breaks in it so using it this way allows her to enjoy it but not have to baby it.  She loves things with tatting on them, old china and old buttons so it fits her fairly well.  For a little more interest, I added an old thimble and an old-fashioned needle threader and some colorful pins.
> 
> What's the verdict?



Absolutely sweet and beautiful, as well as practical and thoughtful.

Brilliant, Katie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie,  I love that pincushion! You could probably sell them at a gift shop. 

It's halftime in the Buckeyes/Spartans game.  Our Bucks are up by seven!  Sure hope OSU wins. See you later when the game is over.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Katie,  I love that pincushion! You could probably sell them at a gift shop.



I suppose I could but I retired 5 years ago and I enjoy "playing" and creating without any pressure.

Thanks for your praise.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Several years ago DH bought a shower chair at a flea market.  He said he was going to use it for fishing.  He never did, but when I had my heart surgery we put it to good use. I was very glad we had it. By the time I came home from the hospital, he had removed the shower head and replaced it with one that you could detach and use as a hand held.  I sat on the little shower chair and he bathed me, then rinsed me off with the hand held shower head.  Very sweet.  He also attached a bar on the tub that helped me get on and off the toilet.  Since that time, he added some grab bars...one going horizontally  above the soap dish and the other one vertically where I step out of the shower.  It does make me feel much safer.  I friend recently got a concussion when she slipped in the shower.



Carol, does the hand held one rest on a slide bar? 

Moen 3867 Four Function Massaging Handshower with Slide Bar, Chrome - Hand Held Showerheads - Amazon.com

There are cheap ones and very expensive ones. This one has four spray adjustments like mine does. 

Spike installed one of these for me when I first moved in. It can be adjusted for tall or short folks. I love it. It attaches to the pipe where the shower head was originally. Way up by the ceiling. When maintenance saw it, they decided to install these anytime there was a request. The also liked the grab bar placed just outside the tub. I can hold on to it when stepping out. 

Our toilets are low and for me it is easy to get up. At least my feet touch the floor when sitting.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> I suppose I could but I retired 5 years ago and I enjoy "playing" and creating without any pressure.
> 
> Thanks for your praise.



Katie, I went to the church fair today. You would be surprised at the pin cushions I saw there. And all made from scraps. I still have one that I bought there more than ten years ago. They all cost just one dollar, but every year they are a sell out. And all the money goes to the ministry activities of the church. They only cost $1.50 each.  

Today, I bought two autumn theme kitchen towels for my grandson. It is a housewarming gift and will be useful for their first holiday meal with company in their new home. They don't match their kitchen theme, but that was not my intention. It goes with the Thanksgiving theme. And they both had hand stitching on the end with the fold over flap and button. The two of them cost me the grand sum of $5.00.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, Dawg & Katie, for the encouragement.

And I second all the nice things the others said about your creation.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie, I love the pin cushion, too. And so will your friend.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Katie,  I love that pincushion! You could probably sell them at a gift shop.
> 
> It's halftime in the Buckeyes/Spartans game.  Our Bucks are up by seven!  Sure hope OSU wins. See you later when the game is over.



So how did the game go? The Pirate went to New York/New Jersey to see some college game. There were about 50 men. It was a Men's Only" weekend. The whole trip cost each one just $300.00 free meals and tickets to the game included. Not a bad deal. He should be back In Mass. by tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, it's been a great football weekend at Chez Goddess! Our OSU Buckeyes won 49-37. Then, to put the icing on the cake, the lowly New York Jets beat the Browns arch-rival, the Pittsburgh Steelers! For the first time in something like two decades, the Browns are leading their division. So THIS is what it's like to be a Patriot's fan? I'm not used to my football team winning.  I sure wish pac was coming around though. We could celebrate together! Miss the guy...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...So THIS is what it's like to be a Patriot's fan?...



No, this is not what it's like.  You have to actually win something like one, two or three Super Bowls.


----------



## creative

What am I doing?.....communicating in a spiritual chat room - it's how I spend a lot of my time!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, it's been a great football weekend at Chez Goddess! Our OSU Buckeyes won 49-37. Then, to put the icing on the cake, the lowly New York Jets beat the Browns arch-rival, the Pittsburgh Steelers! For the first time in something like two decades, the Browns are leading their division. So THIS is what it's like to be a Patriot's fan? I'm not used to my football team winning.  I sure wish pac was coming around though. We could celebrate together! Miss the guy...



Well  you are a true football fan. You are there win or lose. But it is so sweet when you have the #1 team in your town and they win almost every game. 

Boston is one of the few cities that have hockey, football, basketball, baseball and soccer championship teams. And it isn't even just Boston that supports these teams. These teams belong to New England. Fans from the most northern part of Maine come down at least once a year to see a game in person. They gather a bunch of friends and they make it a whole day trip and come down on a bus. Over and over again you will hear players state that the fans in Boston are like no other city. Just look at the stands. There are no empty seats. We sure do love our teams!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> No, this is not what it's like.  You have to actually win something like one, two or three Super Bowls.



Baby steps Andy. Baby steps.  I just keep reminding myself that the New England teams pretty much stank before we moved here in 2000. Since then, you guys have been collecting trophies left and right. We move here=Your teams win. Coincidence? Hmm...maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Baby steps Andy. Baby steps.  I just keep reminding myself that the New England teams pretty much stank before we moved here in 2000. Since then, you guys have been collecting trophies left and right. We move here=Your teams win. Coincidence? Hmm...maybe, maybe not.



Maybe you could hang around for a while longer...

The Golden Age of Boston Sports is, without a doubt, the period from the turn of the millenium to now.  It's never been this great for all the major sports at the same time before now.

Looks like the Browns could make the playoffs this season.  Maybe they'll play the Patriots in the AFC championship game.


----------



## Zhizara

It's been a busy day for me.  First, the doctor for my annual review and getting my prescriptions renewed for the next six months.  Blood tests to see how some of the meds have been working.

Then, it was off to Walmart to pickup new prescriptions and some printer ink I was completely out of.

I made it home with cab fare, a few groceries, and 98¢ left in the bank!

I'm taking it easy and having some dinner.

The 98¢ isn't a problem.  I have books on order and some new reading glasses.  Other than that, I have everything else I need.  If not, I'll make do.


----------



## bakechef

Just finished up a video chat with Rob, this is my last night out of town for a work trip, have been gone for 9 days and can't wait to be home and in my own bed.  Rob came to visit this weekend and it was great.  The hotel has been very comfortable, but there is nothing like home!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're hitting the road!  Come Friday we'll be enjoying our view of the Gulf. Looks like we're getting out of Dodge just in time - cold front moving in on Friday. It's just a little too early for the 20's for me.


----------



## creative

Just removed about a dozen tiny, unripe hard figs from my fig tree.  Had not a single ripe fig this year. Not sure if it was a lack of watering (I had been away a lot) or lack of wasp pollination that is needed for them to fruit. (The flowers are inside the figs).  There is said to be a decline in wasps....


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> It's been a busy day for me.  First, the doctor for my annual review and getting my prescriptions renewed for the next six months.  Blood tests to see how some of the meds have been working.
> 
> Then, it was off to Walmart to pickup new prescriptions and some printer ink I was completely out of.
> 
> I made it home with cab fare, a few groceries, and 98¢ left in the bank!
> 
> I'm taking it easy and having some dinner.
> 
> The 98¢ isn't a problem.  I have books on order and some new reading glasses.  Other than that, I have everything else I need.  If not, I'll make do.



Many years ago I opened an overdraft protection account. Fortunately I have never reached my limit of credit. But with each year that we get an increase in our SS, I find that I need that line of credit less and less. My needs has decreased as the years go by also. I don't want anything that has to be dusted. And any clothing I may need, I wait until Mother's Day, my birthday and Christmas. Then I let my kids get what I need. My food needs are covered by food stamps. And even then I don't use it all. I usually have a couple of dollars left over to carry over to the next month. So all in all, I am holding my own. But I have been where you are right now. And like you said, you make do. Fortunately my kids are all close by and can help me out if necessary.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're hitting the road!  Come Friday we'll be enjoying our view of the Gulf. Looks like we're getting out of Dodge just in time - cold front moving in on Friday. It's just a little too early for the 20's for me.



Have a great time, safe travel and keep us all updated.
A class presentation with photos included would be nice once you're home and settled


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're hitting the road!  Come Friday we'll be enjoying our view of the Gulf. Looks like we're getting out of Dodge just in time - cold front moving in on Friday. It's just a little too early for the 20's for me.



 One to watch over  you and Himself.

Safe traveling and enjoy your vacation. And to think you left me behind. Some friend!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Cross stitch is very easy, I even taught DH how to do it.  Start with a simple pattern.
> 
> Super cute pin cushion, Katie!



They do have kits for beginners. Such as the following. Two stitches. Cross stitch and outline stitch. Two of the easiest stitches there are.

Dimensions® Stamped Cross Stitch Kit, Dolphin Delight

So simple, even kids can do it. And these kits come with the thread.


----------



## Andy M.

I just finished taking apart my understudy turkey.  I have a meal of chicken thighs and two breast halves in the freezer for next year some time.  The bones, drumstick, wings and other parts are in the oven roasting for a stock.  All is cleaned up and sanitized. 

I love the smell of bleach in the morning.  (OK it's afternoon.)


----------



## Addie

I went to get up today and I thought my hip was broken. It is just a lot, LOT of pain. The new pain meds are not working so I took two Vicodin. I can walk sideways, but not put one foot in front of the other. Moving seems to lessen the pain. So I cleaned the bathroom floor, let Rosie out of her corner to vacuum and have been keeping myself busy with little chores. 

I really need to make something for supper tonight. I didn't eat yesterday or the day before. When I am in pain, I have no appetite. And The Pirate will be here to check on me, so it would be nice to have something for him after working all day. I have a freezer full so there is no need to go hungry. And it is not good for me to skip eating. 

I have had the TV on just one channel all day. I think I have seen enough of animal doctors. So I have been watching westerns. Much more interesting. I have to laugh at The Pirate. Anytime I have a medical program, he starts heaving. Can't stand the sight of blood. And I love blood and gore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the angel Addie. He was busy on our drive through D.C.

K-girl,  I'll see what I can do about pics.

And don't you all worry about tinlizzie and her cross stitch.  I'm giving her a personal lesson next week.


----------



## Water

I'm trying to figure out what to eat. My stomach is a bit sensitive, I can't just eat any old thing I feel like it, I have to sit and think about what my body feels like it needs and what my body feels like it would try to reject, which can be different every time.

Right now I'm thinking I could go something light with maybe bread and a fish meat of some kind with some spinnach and lettuce, but the smoked fish upsets my tummy and the rest is still frozen. Hmm... what to substitute...?


----------



## CarolPa

*Addie*, my hand held shower head is attached up where the original shower head was and you just unattach it to use it hand held.  We usually just use it as a regular shower head except for when I had my surgery.  Also, when DH had all that pain from his shingles he felt too weak to stand up so he used the shower chair and the hand held shower head.  

Most of his pain from his shingles is gone, but I still see him rubbing his chest occasionally.  If he puts his cell phone in his shirt pocket it starts to hurt after a while. 
*
Katie*, that pin cushion is so cute!  I have absolutely no imagination when it comes to thinking up things like that. Any time I tried making crafts the stuff looked like a kindergarten project.  LOL   Was that all glued together or did you keep the cup and saucer seperate?


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> *Addie*, my hand held shower head is attached up where the original shower head was and you just unattach it to use it hand held.  We usually just use it as a regular shower head except for when I had my surgery.  Also, when DH had all that pain from his shingles he felt too weak to stand up so he used the shower chair and the hand held shower head.
> 
> Most of his pain from his shingles is gone, but I still see him rubbing his chest occasionally.  If he puts his cell phone in his shirt pocket it starts to hurt after a while.
> *
> Katie*, that pin cushion is so cute!  I have absolutely no imagination when it comes to thinking up things like that. Any time I tried making crafts the stuff looked like a kindergarten project.  LOL   Was that all glued together or did you keep the cup and saucer separate?



Carol no matter what I say, I can't convince The Pirate and Spike to get their anti shingles shot. They both have had the chicken pox twice and the second time for each of them was very severe. My daughter had her shot at the insistence of her oncologist. And of course Poo as a medical professional, made sure he got his. I got mine when I told my doctor that I have never had the chicken pox. Within five minutes, the nurse was at my side while I was talking to the doctor. I wish those two idiots sons of mine could see someone who has had or has shingles and see what they go through and how painful it is. 

That spot on your husbands chest is going to be sensitive for a long time. He has my sympathy. I watched my second husband go through it. For a long time I couldn't return a hug.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for the angel Addie. He was busy on our drive through D.C.
> 
> K-girl,  I'll see what I can do about pics.
> 
> And don't you all worry about tinlizzie and her cross stitch.  I'm giving her a personal lesson next week.



I truly believe that everyone has an angel watching over them. And if they don't then I am willing to share one for them. 

I know that my daughter is looking down on her children and keeping them safe and on the right path.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, it's been a great football weekend at Chez Goddess! Our OSU Buckeyes won 49-37. Then, to put the icing on the cake, the lowly New York Jets beat the Browns arch-rival, the Pittsburgh Steelers! For the first time in something like two decades, the Browns are leading their division. So THIS is what it's like to be a Patriot's fan? I'm not used to my football team winning.  I sure wish pac was coming around though. We could celebrate together! Miss the guy...



CG, Spike has been following the placements of where the teams stand. He mentioned that Buckeyes were usually not in the running for anything. I told him that we have a member from Cleveland and he did say that she has something to celebrate and look forward to.


----------



## Andy M.

Babysitting a pot of roasted turkey bones as they simmer away giving up their delicious goodness to the surrounding liquid so I can make Thanksgiving goodies that are unparalleled.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Babysitting a pot of roasted turkey bones as they simmer away giving up their delicious goodness to the surrounding liquid so I can make Thanksgiving goodies that are unparalleled.



I can smell it all the way to here. Moisture for the stuffing, stock for the gravy, oh dear. I need to stop.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I can smell it all the way to here. Moisture for the stuffing, stock for the gravy, oh dear. I need to stop.



...and to make the pilaf.  My family has always had pilaf as the starch for Thanksgiving dinner.  I use the turkey stock to make it.  

In my whole life, I have had exactly one Thanksgiving without pilaf.  That was when a long gone girlfriend cooked Thanksgiving dinner for me.  There was plenty of other stuff to make up for it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> ...and to make the pilaf.  My family has always had pilaf as the starch for Thanksgiving dinner.  I use the turkey stock to make it.
> 
> In my whole life, I have had exactly one Thanksgiving without pilaf.  That was when a long gone girlfriend cooked Thanksgiving dinner for me.  There was plenty of other stuff to make up for it.



Certain foods are as much of a tradition as the holiday itself.


----------



## Zhizara

I always use turkey stock to make my rice, well now brown rice thanks to the diabetes.  It tastes fabulous!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I always use turkey stock to make my rice, well now brown rice thanks to the diabetes.  It tastes fabulous!



It's amazing what a difference stock can make to a dish. And even better when you use it in a food you are not fond of.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> CG, Spike has been following the placements of where the teams stand. He mentioned that Buckeyes were usually not in the running for anything. I told him that we have a member from Cleveland and he did say that she has something to celebrate and look forward to.



Addie, maybe Spike said that the BROWNS were not usually in the running.  Those Ohio State Buckeyes are a great team! They are usually in one of the four big bowl games each year, often playing for a national championship.  Now about those hapless Browns...  *sigh*


----------



## Dawgluver

Just threw a bag of rinsed dried black beans along with lots of onion, garlic, couple of packs of Sazon, some chicken broth and water and some chili powder in the crockpot.  Have a hankering for refried beans.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Just threw a bag of rinsed dried black beans along with lots of onion, garlic, couple of packs of Sazon, some chicken broth and water and some chili powder in the crockpot. Have a hankering for refried beans.


 
Oh, yum...that sounds good.    I prefer black beans for refried beans, too.  If I'm in a hurry I just open a can of black beans, drain them, pour them in a skillet with a little chicken broth, jalapenos, and onions and use my potato masher to mash them a bit.  But I always have store bought refried beans in the pantry just in case.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, yum...that sounds good.    I prefer black beans for refried beans, too.  If I'm in a hurry I just open a can of black beans, drain them, pour them in a skillet with a little chicken broth, jalapenos, and onions and use my potato masher to mash them a bit.  But I always have store bought refried beans in the pantry just in case.




That was my intent, Cheryl, but when I looked in the turntable, I found I was out of canned black beans!  Oh, the humanity!


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow....I've been crazy busy the past 2 days.  Got a lot done, though. 

As I was getting down totes of holiday decorations from the garage shelves, dust and dirt came flying at me.   Over the past couple of days I've taken down all the totes and brushed all the layers of dirt from the shelving units, swept the rest of the garage and tossed a bunch of stuff, boxed up clothes, books, and other stuff from the house I no longer need and took them to the thrift shop, bought and boxed up foods and delivered to the food bank, washed the car, made and froze my turkey stock for Thanksgiving gravy and stuffing, and I can't even think of what else now. Whew.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> That was my intent, Cheryl, but when I looked in the turntable, I found I was out of canned black beans! Oh, the humanity!


 
 
Slow cooked will be good, though!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow....I've been crazy busy the past 2 days.  Got a lot done, though.
> 
> As I was getting down totes of holiday decorations from the garage shelves, dust and dirt came flying at me.   Over the past couple of days I've taken down all the totes and brushed all the layers of dirt from the shelving units, swept the rest of the garage and tossed a bunch of stuff, boxed up clothes, books, and other stuff from the house I no longer need and took them to the thrift shop, bought and boxed up foods and delivered to the food bank, washed the car, made and froze my turkey stock for Thanksgiving gravy and stuffing, and I can't even think of what else now. Whew.




So when do you get to my house??  I'll have refried black beans ready!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds good to me, Dawg! 

I don't know why I choose this time of year to do all this stuff, but I always do...guess I'm reverse nesting or something.  Or maybe because the weather is so perfectly in-between cold and hot.  That's more likely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting on our screened balcony (3rd floor) listening to the crashing surf, sipping wine, and enjoying the moment.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sitting on our screened balcony (3rd floor) listening to the crashing surf, sipping wine, and enjoying the moment.



Sure, rub it in. Thirty degrees here. You left just in time. And Monday it is supposed to rain all day. Now I have to get dressed and run to the store. And to think you are missing out on all this joyous weather.


----------



## creative

Imagination/visualisation can be a very effective and powerful tool I find.....we can all go to our "happy" place!


----------



## simonbaker

Finally a day off. Not doing much of anything today, but relaxing. Swam this morning & taking it easy today.

Well said creative!


----------



## Katie H

'Nuther gloomy day today, except it began this way unlike yesterday that began a bit sunny.

This is the perfect day to escape to my studio with Sally and Bella, a good audio book and a project.  Sally and Bella await.  I've already stated an audio book by one of my favorite authors and my project, which I began yesterday, is on the cutting table ready to be completed.

A few weeks ago my best friend gave me quite a few large scraps of burgundy ultrasuede.  I needed a new wallet, so I made one right away and, yesterday, I nearly finished a credit card wallet to match.  Gee, I could even make a checkbook holder, too.  The one I'm using is falling apart.

I even think there'll be enough of the ultrasuede to make a small cosmetic bag for my purse.  By the time I finish, my handbag will be so coordinated I won't recognize it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Debating taking my second read through my new cookbook with a stack of post-its.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done going through all of my spices. I put all of the baking ones on the bottom of a double shelf turntable and all of the cooking ones on top. And I put them in alphabetical order, much easier to find.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished updating my health insurance for next year!

I have been working on this since Saturday and tonight I had the luck of finding a CSR that knows how to do the job!  She did in 10 minutes what I have spent at least 8 hours, including hold time, trying to do!

I miss sitting across the desk from people when I'm doing business, progress makes me sad!


----------



## Dawgluver

Worked on putting up shades in the spare bedroom.  One works splendidly, hardware and all.  I think the other shade might be too big for the window.  I'm debating whether to send it back or just play around with it until it fits.  The shades are ones where you can rip the plastic off the side and squish the rod in until it fits the window hardware.  Just hoping it can rip and squish enough to fit the smaller window.

DH came back from a road trip with a dozen farm fresh eggs, 3 turnips, two beets, and some carrots, from a friend who has chickens and gets other stuff from a co-op.  I'm really excited about the turnips!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Worked on putting up shades in the spare bedroom.  One works splendidly, hardware and all.  I think the other shade might be too big for the window.  I'm debating whether to send it back or just play around with it until it fits.  The shades are ones where you can rip the plastic off the side and squish the rod in until it fits the window hardware.  Just hoping it can rip and squish enough to fit the smaller window.
> 
> DH came back from a road trip with a dozen farm fresh eggs, 3 turnips, two beets, and some carrots, from a friend who has chickens and gets other stuff from a co-op.  I'm really excited about the turnips!



Some girls get roses and some girls get turnips!


----------



## ShannaLee83

Since I am on a night schedule, I caught up on my daytime shows then started making many different recipes. Cookies and 2 different slider recipes. I also gave my 8 week old yorkie mix her 2nd bath ever. Now, finished with all my cooking projects for the day I am waiting on my S/O to get home from work and probably have to make him some mac & chz grilled cheese sammies when he gets home...


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Just finished updating my health insurance for next year!
> 
> I have been working on this since Saturday and tonight I had the luck of finding a CSR that knows how to do the job!  She did in 10 minutes what I have spent at least 8 hours, including hold time, trying to do!
> 
> I miss sitting across the desk from people when I'm doing business, progress makes me sad!



That's why I like my simple phone. I get to talk to people instead of texting. Pretty soon the only folks we will be talking to are the kids and hubby. And even that is in jeopardy if everybody just does texting. I like the sound of the human voice. You don't even have to visit your doctor anymore. It can all be done on line.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> That's why I like my simple phone. I get to talk to people instead of texting. Pretty soon the only folks we will be talking to are the kids and hubby. And even that is in jeopardy if everybody just does texting. I like the sound of the human voice. You don't even have to visit your doctor anymore. It can all be done on line.



No kids, no hubby!

Mum's the word!


----------



## Andy M.

You're not alone.


----------



## tinlizzie

Now, *that's* funny.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What I *should* be doing is sleeping. Instead, I've been listening to the sound of angels doing the polka or Irish step-dancing or pretending to be Fred Astaire...on the roof! And this in the year we get a top-floor unit at our timeshare. *sigh* Seems they decided this was a good year for the budget to replace the old roof. I guess they left some stuff up there that isn't completely fastened down. It keeps thumping and I keep mumbling to myself. I need rest - I have a hot date for late breakfast tomorrow.  Actually, I get to see tinlizzie!


----------



## ShannaLee83

After catching up on my DVR shows from today I decided to have something hot and comforting ready for my BF when he walks in from the cold warehouse. (Tonight is his early night!!) I have chicken, leeks, carrots and carrots brewing on the stove. Just added in the egg noodles and am waiting on the last step of rising for my yeast rolls to go in the oven. 

Oh and surfing recipes, as always.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Heading out for blood draws and a Cardio appointment.  So much for a hot date.  I going early so I can have breakfast at the hospital cafeteria before my appointment.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> What I *should* be doing is sleeping. Instead, I've been listening to the sound of angels doing the polka or Irish step-dancing or pretending to be Fred Astaire...on the roof! And this in the year we get a top-floor unit at our timeshare. *sigh* Seems they decided this was a good year for the budget to replace the old roof. I guess they left some stuff up there that isn't completely fastened down. It keeps thumping and I keep mumbling to myself. I need rest - I have a hot date for late breakfast tomorrow.  Actually, I get to see tinlizzie!



Wish we had better weather for you.  But seeing the Gulf in a bad mood is interesting, too -- not so boring as all that sunshine.


----------



## Addie

I went for my X--rays of my hip this morning and from there down the street to order my new reading glasses. killed two birds with one stone. But the one thing I really wanted to get done, will have to wait. My daughter pulled her back again. And we were supposed to go shopping. So that is out. If she is still disabled tomorrow, I will have to ask Spike. Spike does so much for me, that I hate to ask him though. 

I already have the fixings for the pumpkin cheesecake. And then my daughter tells me that everyone wants an apple pie also. Of course I didn't buy any apples when I went shopping at the beginning of the month. And then to top it all off, The Pirate tells his boss that I make the best apple pie in the world. Then he asks him, "would you like one?" Of course the answer was yes. Gee, thanks Pirate. 

Thanksgiving and Christmas are creeping up way to fast for me.


----------



## Katie H

Been havin' fun working on Christmas presents today.  Spent most of  this morning scrubbing, re-gluing and painting a set of doll twin/bunk  beds.  I scored them recently at Goodwill for $3 for the pair and knew  immediately who we would give them to.  We already have plenty of doll  beds and cradles at our house for the grandchildren to play with but I  couldn't pass these little gems up.  I can't really tell how old they  are but I don't think they're too old.

They are adorable but  were painted the most garish blue/green (one bed) and hideous purple  (the other bed) that I nearly hurled when I looked at them.

After they were all glued up and tightened up (Buck taught me well.), they both received a nice  coat of barely blush pink paint.  They'll need a second coat to cover  up the disgusting previous colors but they already look sweet.  Each one  will have the recipient's name lettered on the headboard and, then,  they will get a layer of clear coat to protect them.  They should be as  good as new and last for many hours of doll love.

The fabric  should arrive today for the dust ruffles, blankets, pillows and  mattresses I'll make for them.  There should be enough fabric left to  make some doll nighties to match.  Can you tell I'm having a good time?


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Been havin' fun working on Christmas presents today.  Spent most of  this morning scrubbing, re-gluing and painting a set of doll twin/bunk  beds.  I scored them recently at Goodwill for $3 for the pair and knew  immediately who we would give them to.  We already have plenty of doll  beds and cradles at our house for the grandchildren to play with but I  couldn't pass these little gems up.  I can't really tell how old they  are but I don't think they're too old.
> 
> They are adorable but  were painted the most garish blue/green (one bed) and hideous purple  (the other bed) that I nearly hurled when I looked at them.
> 
> After they were all glued up and tightened up (Buck taught me well.), they both received a nice  coat of barely blush pink paint.  They'll need a second coat to cover  up the disgusting previous colors but they already look sweet.  Each one  will have the recipient's name lettered on the headboard and, then,  they will get a layer of clear coat to protect them.  They should be as  good as new and last for many hours of doll love.
> 
> The fabric  should arrive today for the dust ruffles, blankets, pillows and  mattresses I'll make for them.  There should be enough fabric left to  make some doll nighties to match.  Can you tell I'm having a good time?



Unfortunately all my grand babies are past that age of playing with dolls or trucks. If I could I would love to join you. My memory tells me you are having a lot of fun. I used to have fun sitting down with the kids and their coloring books. I made sure I didn't do better than them. I didn't want to discourage them.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making the house smell good, mmm! I'm simmering turkey stock to freeze for making gravy and stuffing next week.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Whew!

Just finished wrapping all of the 
Christmas gifts that I have for my Mother.
Since we'll be spending Thanksgiving with
her and my Sister; I suggested that we should
bring our gifts for one another, not open or exchange them, 
just bring them.  

Sister, her SO and DH and I are driving
from our respective homes and meeting up at Mom's.
I figured it this way, we'll all being putting our Christmas
trees up within a week or so of Thanksgiving, why
not saving on S&H costs?  

I have *three *wine bottle cases now
full of goodies that I've put up her Mom, I'm surely _not_
going to ship those!  
I also boxed up all the wrapped gifts and I have
two orchid plants for as well.

WHEW! 
Now, what's for dinner? 
GEEZ!!


----------



## bakechef

Been wanting to do this project for a while, I splurged on an inexpensive kitchen tablet after my recent out of town trip gave me some mad money.  I bought a mount, some industrial velcro and put it up today.  It folds up under the cabinet when not in use.  I'm kinda excited about this.

I keep my recipes in google drive, I have the DC app as well as allrecipes.  This will make it easy to search the web for recipes and not have to drag my laptop in and find a place to put it in my tiny kitchen.


----------



## ShannaLee83

Super Jealous BC!


----------



## Zhizara

Envious!


----------



## CarolPa

DH does not know how to text and doesn't want to learn.  He hates texting.  He hates when I text.  He will start screaming "Pick up the phone and call her!"  Why does it bother him what *I *do?


----------



## bakechef

I never thought that I'd be a "texter" but it comes in handy when you want to send a not so urgent message that they can respond to at their leisure.  I like not having to interrupt what someone is doing with a call.


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


> I never thought that I'd be a "texter" but it comes in handy when you want to send a not so urgent message that they can respond to at their leisure.  I like not having to interrupt what someone is doing with a call.



Same here. It's also handy when DH is at the grocery store and I think of something else we need. Sometimes I need to be very specific about brand, type, etc.


----------



## Aunt Bea

When people text me I always feel like the victim of a hit and run or a drive by.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Same here. It's also handy when DH is at the grocery store and I think of something else we need. Sometimes I need to be very specific about brand, type, etc.



I can relate, there is no excuse if you have a text with specific instructions!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've developed a love affair with texting when trying to coordinate something with someone. The time lag between reading and replying gives me a chance to plan the next move or suggestion. It's now my daughter's and my go-to method when planning a trip to OH. Worked like a charm when meeting with an old friend of mine when we were on our way from the resort to our niece and nephew-in-law's.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself and I have been chillin' in our room, waiting for the time to leave for our anniversary dinner. Seems he got more relaxed than I did - he's snoring!  LOL! Going to touch up hair and makeup so I look like the sweet young bride he married 40 years ago. Gonna take some work...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> DH does not know how to text and doesn't want to learn.  He hates texting.  He hates when I text.  He will start screaming "Pick up the phone and call her!"  Why does it bother him what *I *do?



Sounds like Shrek and his jacket police thing...just because he is cold I must me too?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I have been chillin' in our room, waiting for the time to leave for our anniversary dinner. Seems he got more relaxed than I did - he's snoring!  LOL! Going to touch up hair and makeup so I look like the sweet young bride he married 40 years ago. Gonna take some work...



Not really...


----------



## Addie

I don't text either and have no interest in learning. I Like to sound of the human voice. If I want something to read, I will pick up a book. 

I sat here watching _The Wizard of Oz_. The Pirate knows the whole movie word for word and was reciting it along with the actors. He has never missed one year of its showing since he was just past being a toddler. I have to believe him when he says it is his favorite movie. But when it came back on for a rerun, I put my foot down. Time to change the channel.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to bed early for my cardiac stress test in the morning.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good luck, and don't study too hard, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have to remember: "No caffiene, no eating 4 hours prior to test." Heck with it I'll just go into work!


----------



## ShannaLee83

I had a busy day. I only got a few hours of sleep being I had to get up to go pick up my kids from my ex husband. Then we took them to get a Happy Meal, or a #1 for my not so Happy Meal eating almost a teenager son and off to Joe's cousin's to get mine and my mini me's nails done. Jesse (my son) played with the older 12 year old there. I got home after 10pm and only had 4 cups of coffee, a large energy drink and 2 large iced teas on my stomach, so it was very upset with me. I tried to catch up on my recorded shows from Friday but was so tired from last of sleep and crashing from no food and lots of coffee that I passed out with the puppy until Joe called and woke me up for something I can't remember. I got up, poured some tea and plopped on the couch, surfing, halfway watching my shows and wishing I would have taken my mascara off before taking that nap.


----------



## CarolPa

I'm waiting for the cable guy to come and install my new modem they say I need.  DH tried about 4 times, talked on the phone with tech support 4 times, and can't get it to work. 

*PF*, I hope you pass your test!  Nothing is more discouraging than a failed cardiac stress test.  

*Addie*, if I text my step daughter on her Tracfone it only costs her 1/3 of a minute.  If I call her, she pays for the length of the call.  Also, I like the fact that the person can respond when it's convenient for them.  If I need an instant response I call.  That doesn't always work because my daughter-in-law rarely answers her phone. I've been with her when it rings, she looks to see who it is, then lets it go to VM.  She calls them back when it's convenient for her.  If I need an instant reply, I call her husband, my step-son.  He will answer when he sees that it's us.  It makes DH very angry that she won't answer, because we rarely call her just to chat.  We usually need information right away.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to remember: "No caffiene, no eating 4 hours prior to test." Heck with it I'll just go into work!




I can deal with the no eating, but the no caffiene kills me.  One time I fasted starting after dinner the day before for an AM test.  When I got there, the doctor had been called for an emergency and my test was delayed for about 5 hours.  I think I read every magazine they had in the hospital.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I'm waiting for the cable guy to come and install my new modem they say I need.  DH tried about 4 times, talked on the phone with tech support 4 times, and can't get it to work.
> 
> *PF*, I hope you pass your test!  Nothing is more discouraging than a failed cardiac stress test.
> 
> *Addie*, if I text my step daughter on her Tracfone it only costs her 1/3 of a minute.  If I call her, she pays for the length of the call.  Also, I like the fact that the person can respond when it's convenient for them.  If I need an instant response I call.  That doesn't always work because my daughter-in-law rarely answers her phone. I've been with her when it rings, she looks to see who it is, then lets it go to VM.  She calls them back when it's convenient for her.  If I need an instant reply, I call her husband, my step-son.  He will answer when he sees that it's us.  It makes DH very angry that she won't answer, because we rarely call her just to chat.  We usually need information right away.



My SIL  and son don't answer their phones either. But anytime they see my name they do. At my age they never know if it is an emergency or not. So if anyone really needs to get in touch with either one, they ask me to make the call. Even my daughter will ask me to call him when we are out.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from the local Penzeys store.  Spent too much.  

I discovered the no longer carry MSG.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from the local Penzeys store. Spent too much.
> 
> I discovered the no longer carry MSG.


 

try eBay.  I get all my contraband items there; mercury thermometers, incandescent light bulbs.....


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, Beth.


----------



## Aunt Bea

You could also try Goya Sazon in individual packets.

Goya Products


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> You could also try Goya Sazon in individual packets.
> 
> Goya Products




Thanks, AB.  I have Sazon on hand.  I was after pure MSG from Penzey's.  There is also Accent that is MSG and seasonings.


----------



## Zhizara

Andy M. said:


> Just got back from the local Penzeys store.  Spent too much.
> 
> I discovered the no longer carry MSG.



I use MSG too.  Accent is still carried in my local Walmart.  You might try there.  It's not too expensive.


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> I use MSG too.  Accent is still carried in my local Walmart.  You might try there.  It's not too expensive.



Thanks, Z.  I know about Accent and Sazon but was looking to replace my bottle of msg with no added flavors.  Both Accent and Sazon have herbs and spices added.


----------



## Dawgluver

Would a local Chinese restaurant you like be able to sell you a bit?


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Z.  I know about Accent and Sazon but was looking to replace my bottle of msg with no added flavors.  Both Accent and Sazon have herbs and spices added.



Asian markets are a good source for it, I've seen it in 5 pound bags


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Asian markets are a good source for it, I've seen it in 5 pound bags




Good idea!  I didn't think of that.  Thanks, BC.


----------



## bethzaring

I'm cleaning the oven.  I had forgot about the potato that exploded on Monday.  My next door neighbor wants to use my oven on Thursday to cook an enormous winter squash.


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> I'm cleaning the oven.  I had forgot about the potato that exploded on Monday.  My next door neighbor wants to use my oven on Thursday to cook an enormous winter squash.



Since you are in your spanking new and lovely home, I am assuming that your oven is self-cleaning. Oh how I envy you.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here at the computer. I often will reach down and scratch the calf of my leg. Well, I did that a short while ago and after a short time I reached down again and my leg felt wet. I look at my hand and there is blood on the tips of my fingers.

My leg looks like I scratched it with a wire brush you would use to brush the hair of a large hog. So I now have a thick dressing on my leg to prevent me from scratching again. Now all I can do is press on the itch instead of digging in. I have this great talent for abusing myself. I don't just scratch to relieve the itch. No, not me! I dig in like a miner looking for gold. The good side to this habit is I know I still have blood flow to my leg.


----------



## bethzaring

Addie said:


> Since you are in your spanking new and lovely home, I am assuming that your oven is self-cleaning. Oh how I envy you.


 
I guess it is self-cleaning.  All I had to do was add 14 ounces of water to the bottom of the oven, press "clean" then start and wait 45 minutes.  Sopping out the water was easy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have been reading recipes for stuffed mushrooms!

Have any of you had good results with freezing uncooked stuffed mushrooms and then baking them straight from the freezer?  I have read a few recipes and would like to give it a try.  

My plan is to stuff the raw mushroom caps with a mixture of raw hot sausage, cheese, onions, chopped mushroom stems etc and then bake a few and freeze a few for later

Whadaya think?


----------



## Zhizara

I tried freezing mushrooms because I didn't feel like preparing them right away.  It was a disaster.  The mushrooms became dark and soggy.  I had to throw them away.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooked mushrooms freeze nicely.  The only uncooked ones that freeze well for me are wild Hen of the Woods.  Maybe blanch the caps briefly?


----------



## Zhizara

Good point, Dawg.  Now, I cook sliced mushrooms in garlic butter, then freeze.  It works just fine that way.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I will do some experimenting tomorrow.  

A couple with raw caps, a couple fully cooked, a couple with cooked caps and raw filling, etc...

Cooking the caps sounds like a good way to go.

Thanks!


----------



## Zhizara

I made pork stew with some of the turkey broth I made yesterday.  YUM!

I also made a huge pot of brown rice with the turkey broth and a package of onion soup.  I just have to fill some quart size zips and put them in the freezer.

I started the green bean casserole.  I melted the softened cream cheese in cream of chicken soup.  Now all I have left to do is add the drained French style green beans, and some sliced criminis in garlic butter that I had already made, then pour it all in the oil sprayed casserole dish.  I'll keep this in the fridge overnight.

I do still have to strip the meat from the turkey neck I used to make the broth yesterday, but I can do that tomorrow just before dinner.


----------



## bakechef

procrastinating, I really need to get off my bum and make 3 pies, get the turkey in the brine and cube up the bread for the stuffing so it can sit in the oven all night to dry out.


----------



## Addie

I too am procrastinating. I have one more pie to put together. And I haven't eaten all day. I didn't eat at all yesterday. I just have no idea what I want. 

All I have to do is put the pie together. All the apples are peeled and sliced. I am feeling very lazy right now. I need about ten cents worth of energy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Relaxing for 45 minutes and then I will explode into inaction.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hoping and praying the power doesn't go out. The lights overhead just did a quick blinky-blink. Even though our neighborhood has underground wires, the main area transformers are on poles on the main streets. Gonna cross my fingers..


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Relaxing for 45 minutes and then I will explode into inaction.



Please take me with you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Busy decorating today. I strung a pine spray with lights above the front door frame and hung our Christmas sign on the porch wall (it has a couple of snowmen on it and says "Some of my friends are flakes"). I also assembled our fake tree for the sun room and strung the lights on it. Ornaments will follow later this week. We call it "Darlene's Tree" because of our neighbor on that side. When she and I were sitting at her kitchen table years ago and I said I was thinking of adding a sun room to our house, she said "and you could put a Christmas tree right there!". So I do! Some years the big tree, some years just one of those skinny alpine trees. But we always have a Darlene Tree! 

I still put out a full meal and baked dessert today. If I was smart, I'd do nothing but read tomorrow. I'm not smart...


----------



## Addie

I went to Gastro yesterday. I am scheduled for a Barium study later this month. This morning I am going shopping. I received a $21 increase in my food stamps due to winter heating costs. I don't know how they figured that. I don't pay for my heat, but I am not complaining. Right now I will take what ever help I can get. 

It is 5 a.m. and I need to be ready by 7 a.m.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm working on my grocery lists for tomorrow's shopping spree.  By tomorrow afternoon, I'll be able to indulge in my favorite time of planning recipes and working on getting all the meats and produce prepped and frozen or cooked.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I went to Gastro yesterday. I am scheduled for a Barium study later this month. This morning I am going shopping. I received a $21 increase in my food stamps due to winter heating costs. I don't know how they figured that. I don't pay for my heat, but I am not complaining. Right now I will take what ever help I can get.
> 
> It is 5 a.m. and I need to be ready by 7 a.m.



It never sounds like you eat enough to use up your food stamps, Addie, but I guess with your boys being there so much you need that extra food.  My brother-in-law is eligible for food stamps but won't apply.  He's eligible for a lot of things he won't apply for.  I don't know why.  He worked all his life and paid taxes.  In fact, he still works a little part time job and is still paying taxes.  He would rather live so frugally instead of taking what he calls hand-outs.


----------



## CarolPa

I bought this little fountain at Goodwill today.  I'm going to put it on my coffee table for the holidays.  It didn't have the directions in the box so I googled to make sure I was using the right amount of water and putting it in the right place.  In the directions it said "empty the water from the fountain before turning upside down to change the batteries."  Well DUH!  It's a good thing they told me that!!!  LOL

Sarah Peyton LED Candle Water Fountain - Overstock&#0153; Shopping - Great Deals on Indoor Fountains


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's cute, Carol! Hope you got a good deal. Oh, and the comment about "emptying water..." is probably for movers. When my cousin moved from Chicago to Minnesota years ago I remember her telling us the movers packed everything as-is..including a vase with flowers and water still IN it!  Thanks to her learning experience, I made sure all of our stuff was packing ready when we moved here. However, I didn't know the movers were going to turn my dresser on its side.  All my boxes of fashion jewelry opened and spilled. I was untangling earrings and chains for months! Next move, I'm packing all of our clean towels into the dresser drawers. That way there should be no chance of contents shifting. I hope.


----------



## CarolPa

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's cute, Carol! Hope you got a good deal. Oh, and the comment about "emptying water..." is probably for movers. When my cousin moved from Chicago to Minnesota years ago I remember her telling us the movers packed everything as-is..including a vase with flowers and water still IN it!  Thanks to her learning experience, I made sure all of our stuff was packing ready when we moved here. However, I didn't know the movers were going to turn my dresser on its side.  All my boxes of fashion jewelry opened and spilled. I was untangling earrings and chains for months! Next move, I'm packing all of our clean towels into the dresser drawers. That way there should be no chance of contents shifting. I hope.



I got it for $2, so I think that's a good deal.  I will probably just use it for something different over the holidays.  I have other decor for every day.  I love Goodwill!


----------



## GotGarlic

CarolPa said:


> I bought this little fountain at Goodwill today.  I'm going to put it on my coffee table for the holidays.  It didn't have the directions in the box so I googled to make sure I was using the right amount of water and putting it in the right place.  In the directions it said "empty the water from the fountain before turning upside down to change the batteries."  Well DUH!  It's a good thing they told me that!!!  LOL
> 
> Sarah Peyton LED Candle Water Fountain - Overstock™ Shopping - Great Deals on Indoor Fountains



That's really pretty. You could put some small ornaments or bits of tinsel in among the rocks, or instead of the rocks, to sparkle it up for the holidays 

Usually when there are stupid directions for appliances, it's because some stupid person did it and then complained to the company about it  The manual for my stove advised not standing on the open oven door because the oven would tip over


----------



## CarolPa

GG, that is so funny about the oven door!  I see all kinds of stupid directions.  I had a friend in high school whose mother was electracuted with the hairdryer while taking a bath.  That's a warning I see often.  

Because the section with the rocks is the reservoir for the water, I have to be careful what I put in there.  I could use some small plastic flowers, like poinsettias, or maybe I will just put a wreath or something on the table with the little fountain in the middle.  I have a large octagon shaped coffee table. When I finally figure out what I'm going to do I will post a picture.  

I have an attic full of Christmas decor, but can't use much of it anymore.  We used to have shelves that separated our living room and dining room but we took them out and now just have an open floor plan.  We also used to have a large entertainment center, and now we only have a small glass stand for the flat screen TV.  So I don't have as many places to put things out.  Some day I will let the kids pick out what they want and donate the rest.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I have an attic full of Christmas decor, but can't use much of it anymore.  We used to have shelves that separated our living room and dining room but we took them out and now just have an open floor plan.  We also used to have a large entertainment center, and now we only have a small glass stand for the flat screen TV.  So I don't have as many places to put things out.  Some day I will let the kids pick out what they want and donate the rest.



The less you put out, the less you have to take down after the holidays.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> The less you put out, the less you have to take down after the holidays.



And the less you have to enjoy during the holidays.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> The less you put out, the less you have to take down after the holidays.



Yes, I'm finding that out, Addie.  I have to be very alert when DH decides to take down the Christmas decorations.  When I do it, I plainly mark each box so we know what's in them next year.  He has a habit of throwing everything together, in the wrong boxes, some things just in bags, then next year we can't find anything.  He must have done that last year because when he got out the lights for outside, they were all tangled up.  He gave them to ME to untangle.  If I had put them away, each string would have been rolled up separately, and the box clearly marked "outside lights." 

Years ago we had an old damask tablecloth that had belonged to his grandmother.  It was tattered, but we used it as a tree skirt under the tree.  It had sentimental value. When we put the tree away, we put the tablecloth in the box with the tree.  The next year we bought a bigger fake tree and he sold the old one for a couple dollars.  Away went his grandmother's tablecloth in the box with the tree.  I wanted to kill him.  (Please don't notify the authorities.  I would not really "kill" him.  He tends to be entertaining at times!)


----------



## Addie

I got one of my Christmas presents yesterday. My Mr. Coffee maker died. I have had it for many years and it was time it to go to it final resting place. So The Pirate bought me a Zojirushi. It is made in Switzerland. It has a metal carafe and no hot plate. And it shuts itself off when done dripping. I am having a problem with my camera. I took a pic, and as soon as I can upload it I will. A pot was made at 11 last night, and at six this morning, the coffee was still hot. I love it! I also got something else I needed desperately. New nightgowns. I have had my presents ones for nine years or so. So worn thin, you could see through them.


----------



## CarolPa

Maybe your sons were getting tired of being able to see through your old nightgowns.  But then, one of them, at least, likes to walk in on you in the bathroom, so maybe that's not the case.

Addie, I am never going to let you forget that story!  LOL  

I'm glad you got a coffee maker that you like.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Maybe your sons were getting tired of being able to see through your old nightgowns.  But then, one of them, at least, likes to walk in on you in the bathroom, so maybe that's not the case.
> 
> Addie,* I am never going to let you forget that story*!  LOL
> 
> I'm glad you got a coffee maker that you like.



Gee thanks Carol. A true blue friend indeed. It seems like every day it is a new complaint with me. Today, it is an UTI. So much joy. The Pirate got me a flannel nightgown with long sleeves. It is so warm. I think I am going to order me some more. The Pirate went through all of mine and tossed most of them in the trash. He bought some made of  just cotton. Their fine, but just not as warm as I need them for the winter.


----------



## Addie

Amazon.com: Zojirushi EC-BD15 Fresh Brew Thermal Carafe Coffee Maker: Drip Coffeemakers: Kitchen & Dining

I love the fact that my coffee is still steaming hot 12 hours later and I don't have to zap it. It is still as fresh as when I made it. The only drawback is that it uses #4 Melitta filters. But I can get the house brands at a much reduced price.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> The less you put out, the less you have to take down after the holidays.



I remember one Christmas, during my working years,  I was so busy the tree stayed up until St. Patrick's day!  It was a real tree and it looked fine until I began taking the ornaments off of it.  By the time I was finished it was just a wooden skeleton! 

These days I put out a ceramic tree, a nativity set, my wooden Santa Claus riding a pig and a stuffed shark swallowing poor Santa Claus!  For me it is more about the memories than the decorating.  The last two things help remind me of how commercial Christmas has become.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I remember one Christmas, during my working years,  I was so busy the tree stayed up until St. Patrick's day!  It was a real tree and it looked fine until I began taking the ornaments off of it.  By the time I was finished it was just a wooden skeleton!
> 
> These days I put out a ceramic tree, a nativity set, my wooden Santa Claus riding a pig and a stuffed shark swallowing poor Santa Claus!  For me it is more about the memories than the decorating.  The last two things help remind me of how commercial Christmas has become.



I have a Bah Humbug large sign that I  hang on my door. I gave all my Christmas stuff to the Building. They now come out only at Christmas time. And I don't have to put them away.


----------



## Zhizara

Rereading the _Girl With The Dragon Tattoo _series.  I just started the last book, _The Girl Who Kicked the Hornet's Nest_ and even though it's bedtime, I just don't feel like putting it down.

My shopping is all done, everything is put away.  Tomorrow I'll have a few things to prep for the freezer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've had two "days" since I got up this morning around 10. I was buzzing along, doing two loads of laundry and a bit of decorating, sorted through one of two boxes of Christmas ornaments...and then KaPow! Started to burp a funny taste up, muscles started to ache (kinda hard to tell if it's a bug or age catching up with me...) and couldn't warm up. Self-medicating with a Boubon/honey/lemon hot toddy, extra strong. I'll pour myself into bed shortly and hope for a miracle when I get up in the morning. Got a Date Night with my honey on Friday. The community theatre I did a few shows at is running "Inspecting Carol" this weekend. It's a spoof version of "A Christmas Carol" and features a bunch of people I know.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> The less you put out, the less you have to take down after the holidays.





GotGarlic said:


> And the less you have to enjoy during the holidays.


I'm with you GG. No live tree since we'll be spending the holiday with the kids back home, but I figure on having three trees up before we leave. I have the 6-foot one in the sunroom, lights already on, and a box of ornaments to hang when the sun warms the room - probably tomorrow. Also putting 5-foot alpine tree in the family room by the fireplace, and a 3-foot alpine on the window seat in the living room, along with an assortment of other holiday items. Lots of other things spread around too, putting the everyday items into the box that the Christmas things come from. Then around the 6th of January I start putting it all back. The obvious Santa things are first, but the trees, angels and winter items might be out until after Valentine's Day. After all, as long as it's white and red it should be OK, right?


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking Goddess said:


> The obvious Santa things are first, but the trees, angels and winter items might be out until after Valentine's Day. After all, as long as it's white and red it should be OK, right?




I agree CG, I like to leave a few
 "winter related" things out for a while after Christmas.  I just make sure the "holiday" items are put away the first week of January. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

I should be sleeping. I have to go to Winthrop today. They want to see me about my little excursion to the hospital. They just want to check me out to make sure I am all right.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> It never sounds like you eat enough to use up your food stamps, Addie, but I guess with your boys being there so much you need that extra food.  My brother-in-law is eligible for food stamps but won't apply.  He's eligible for a lot of things he won't apply for.  I don't know why.  He worked all his life and paid taxes.  In fact, he still works a little part time job and is still paying taxes.  He would rather live so frugally instead of taking what he calls hand-outs.



True Carol. When I am alone, I always have food stamps left over after I do my big shopping. Spike has my EBT card, so when I would need something, like milk, he would use it until it was spent. But I have laid down the law with The Pirate. If he continues to eat here, I want to see him come through the door with groceries in his arms. Otherwise he can cook for  himself at his home. Not mine. I keep telling myself that I really shouldn't complain with all he does for me. But, I can't afford to feed him. And if I had to, I can do my own household chores. It just takes me a lot longer than when he does them.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I put out my Christmas decorations this morning, a job that should take all of 10 minutes.  The result from that one little task was a mountain of dust and two shopping bags full of books and bric a brac for Sally Ann!

Where does dust come from and why does it climb two flights of stairs to hang out in my apartment!


----------



## Zhizara

I've been prepping the groceries yesterday, so far the celery, broccoli, hamburger, ground sausage, and chicken fingers are done.  Nothing left for prep except to repackage some bay scallops, then slice up the yellow squash and onion.

Later, I'll make taco meat and cook up the squash/onion mix.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm recalling yesterday's visit to the meat aisle at Publix.  The prices were insane; these days all I can do is stroll by and look - with maybe a nod of greeting to the beef cuts.  Cube steak - $4.99/lb.  Oy.  I saw a leg of lamb priced at $38.00.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tinlizzy, I was shocked at the food prices in FL. No wonder most locals are so skinny! Thanks to Market Basket, most prices here are lower than back home,  but my old haunts in OH are still a bargain compared to most of what I saw when we were on vacation.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've spent all morning getting out Christmas decorations, too.  I have to find a new place for my many houseplants, so that's been a challenge.  It's fun though, and I'm getting into the spirit.   Much of the Christmas décor was my late mom's, and many of those are over 60 years old and charming as can be.  I love them, and it helps me feel closer to her during the holiday season.  

Meat prices....oy.  I'm with y'all there.  I bought a tray of chicken wings when I had family visiting recently, and it was something like $13 for not even 3 pounds.  They used to be the cheapest cut around, not any more. 

Addie, I'm surprised you can share your EBT card with your son.  I don't know much about them, but I think in CA you have to show ID and only the person they are issued to can use them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My decorating is like a Christmas Creep. Today I got the layers of linens on the  kitchen table - plaid full-size, topped by a square one with a Santa motif printed around the perimeter (my Mom used to use it on our table!) I set it so the points go down towards the chairs. Then our two spots have place mats. Gotta protect the antique!

I also finished decorating the sun room tree. I'll post a picture when it gets dark and the lights are on.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> I'm recalling yesterday's visit to the meat aisle at Publix.  The prices were insane; these days all I can do is stroll by and look - with maybe a nod of greeting to the beef cuts.  Cube steak - $4.99/lb.  Oy.  I saw a leg of lamb priced at $38.00.



I feel the same way, I simply won't pay those high prices, not enough bang for the buck!

Pass the chicken please!


----------



## creative

Don't some prices get reduced in US supermarkets at a certain time of day?  They do here in UK.


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> Don't some prices get reduced in US supermarkets at a certain time of day?  They do here in UK.



It depends on the grocer.  Some of the ones that I use put a sticker on the package marking it down from $1.00 - $3.00 another store reweighs the package at a lower price per pound and puts a new sticker on it and one never marks anything down, they just pull the expired meat from the case.


----------



## bakechef

Just baked some gingerbread in cute ceramic pans to give to friends.  They fell in the middle, but taste great.  I'll just fill the divot with something decorative before giving it to them.  I also made some really decadent chocolate chunk cookie dough, I'll be baking that to give out to friends as well tomorrow.  I usually go all out, make candy, decorate cookies etc..  It takes me a lot of time.  This year, just a couple of really tasty things that I know that they'll enjoy a lot.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I've spent all morning getting out Christmas decorations, too.  I have to find a new place for my many houseplants, so that's been a challenge.  It's fun though, and I'm getting into the spirit.   Much of the Christmas décor was my late mom's, and many of those are over 60 years old and charming as can be.  I love them, and it helps me feel closer to her during the holiday season.
> 
> Meat prices....oy.  I'm with y'all there.  I bought a tray of chicken wings when I had family visiting recently, and it was something like $13 for not even 3 pounds.  They used to be the cheapest cut around, not any more.
> 
> Addie, I'm surprised you can share your EBT card with your son.  I don't know much about them, but I think in CA you have to show ID and only the person they are issued to can use them.



I don't share it with him. He holds it for me. I have a habit of constantly misplacing it. He does have the pin for it. When he is out shopping for himself, if he sees something he knows I will need or use he picks it up for me. He has his own Ebt card. There are a lot of elderly folks who cannot do their own shopping. They have an aide or  homecare worker do their shopping with their Ebt card. Or they shop through PeaPod. A service of online shopping.


----------



## CarolPa

I rarely see any meat items reduced.  There's one particular store where I usually buy all my meat because they have a really good turnover and it's always fresh looking.  Also, a little higher priced, but worth it in the long run.  I feel I can "trust" that meat.  Occasionally I will buy meat somewhere else if I am already in the store.  I buy chicken pieces at WalMart because they always have the best price and it's always good.  I buy whole chickens for soup at Aldi's...same reason.  But for beef and pork it's always Giant Eagle and always the White Oak store.  Right now I'm out of chicken, but I won't buy any because I need the room in the freezer for Christmas cookies.  For the rest of the month I will only buy small packages of meat as I need it.  There are some cookies I bake ahead and freeze and other that are baked last minute.  The chocolate chip cookies went into the freezer yesterday.  This weekend it will be the apricot horns.  I am so organized with my cookie baking and so disorganized with every thing else.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie, I was really surprised that this year, I actually got a raise on my food stamp card of $6!!!  I only get $26 here in Louisiana with my raise.  

I guess the rules are different in Mass.  Maybe I'm missing something.  Please PM me if you have any advice.  XOXOX


----------



## GotGarlic

Zhizara said:


> Addie, I was really surprised that this year, I actually got a raise on my food stamp card of $6!!!  I only get $26 here in Louisiana with my raise.
> 
> I guess the rules are different in Mass.  Maybe I'm missing something.  Please PM me if you have any advice.  XOXOX



It's a federal program, not state. The amounts people get depend on income, location and family size. Mass. has a much higher cost of living than Louisiana. For more info: Supplemental Nutrition Assistance Program (SNAP) - Cost of Living Adjustment (COLA) Information


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Addie, I was really surprised that this year, I actually got a raise on my food stamp card of $6!!!  I only get $26 here in Louisiana with my raise.
> 
> I guess the rules are different in Mass.  Maybe I'm missing something.  Please PM me if you have any advice.  XOXOX



Z, your produce in mostly shipped in from Texas. So it costs less for you than it does for us. 

Market Basket Weekly Circular Sales Flyer

Take a look at what we are paying up here. 

I get $161 in food stamps. All my living expenses except food are contained in my rent of $237. My SS check is slightly less than $900. Mississippi is the worst state for assistance ,even for the elderly. We up here in the North get a heat allowance even though heat is included in our rent. Our rent would be higher without it. The south has a farm belt in Texas and has a longer growing season than we have up north. We usually get our first frost around the end of September or middle of October. And we don't start planting our vegetable gardens until after Memorial Day. If we are lucky. So we are unable to provide a lot of our food for a longer time than the south. We have a much shorter growing time. So you may not realize it, but you are better off than if you lived in Mississippi. I hate to say it but when you look at the figures that  provide the most welfare programs they are Democratic states. And you unfortunately live in a strong Republican state. Whereas I live in a very strong Democratic state. 

http://www.ibtimes.com/which-us-states-have-most-welfare-benefit-programs-interactive-map-1394989/

Take a look and you will see where LA sits with welfare payments including food stamps. 

I also have my Medicare Premium paid for by the State through Medicaid. In spite of all the cuts Congress has made over the past several years, our Legislature here in Mass. has voted to provide the funds that Congress took away. I am also on Plan C for my health care through Medicare. So I have no medical costs at all. 

So Massachusetts hasn't felt the effect of the cuts over the years as much as some other states in the south. We may have lost a dollar or two in welfare checks, or even in food stamps. But I do know some folks have had a rather large increase in the co-pay for their prescriptions. But there are some like Spike have had a decrease. He only pays $.50 for each prescription. And meds for his heart have none. Whereas before they were $.50. He also receives a SSI check. 

We do have one of the largest food banks in the country. Large enough that they supply all the little ones around the state if they don't receive enough donations in food or cash from the community. And these smaller food banks are very generous in what they hand out. The one I donate to will give milk along with other fridge foods. They recently installed a large fridge that the Main Food Bank paid for. So if I were to run out of food, I could get enough food for the rest of the month from there. But fortunately, I have never had the need.

So all in all I think we are really a lot better off than some of the southern states in receiving help when it is needed. And BTW, a lot of folks don't know that "if a hospital or medical facility receives even one cent from the Federal government for research purposes, they cannot refuse to give you free care if needed." If they do, they can lose all their research monies.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Z, your produce in mostly shipped in from Texas. So it costs less for you than it does for us.
> 
> Market Basket Weekly Circular Sales Flyer



You're kidding, right? About half the produce grown in the United States is produced in California. Texas a farm belt? Maybe for wheat. Not for melons, mangos, avocadoes, broccoli, salad greens, lemons and other produce in your flyer. Do you really think those things are grown local to you during your four-month growing season? Take a look at where your produce comes from. It's on the package.

Gas is not the only, or even the most important, factor when it comes to pricing goods. Labor is a huge expense. Which is why so many farmers hire illegal immigrants who they don't have to pay well and who won't complain about living expenses. 

And Massachusetts is a high-tax state so social programs are supplemented by the state, which is not true everywhere, particularly the deep south, including Louisiana.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> You're kidding, right? About half the produce grown in the United States is produced in California. Texas a farm belt? Maybe for wheat. Not for melons, mangos, avocadoes, broccoli, salad greens, lemons and other produce in your flyer. Do you really think those things are grown local to you during your four-month growing season? Take a look at where your produce comes from. It's on the package.
> 
> Gas is not the only, or even the most important, factor when it comes to pricing goods. Labor is a huge expense. Which is why so many farmers hire illegal immigrants who they don't have to pay well and who won't complain about living expenses.
> 
> And Massachusetts is a high-tax state so social programs are supplemented by the state, which is not true everywhere, particularly the deep south, including Louisiana.



When I lived in Texas, I was only an hour away from their farm belt. And they grew all kinds of veggies. They always have two plantings a year. My next door neighbor and I would often make a trip of going there with all the kids. She used to get the Farm Newspaper telling which crops were being harvested at that time. If any were of interest to us. off we would go.

Their farm belt may not be as big as California, or produce all of the foods that CA. does, but a lot of their produce is shipped via truck to other southern states. Which helps keep down the cost to the consumer. 

And yes, we do get a lot of our produce from the local farms here in New England. I buy potatoes grown right here just 30 minutes from where I live at Brooks Farm in Concord. When they are not available, I get Maine ones. All our corn is grown locally. Along with any other veggie you can find at Farmers' Markets throughout the area. And our supermarkets, specially Market Basket, prefer to buy locally in the short growing period we have. They know that it will sell really fast. A lot of Italian families wait for the local tomatoes so they can buy them by the case for canning. Green beans are placed in the wooden box the farmer brought them in, right up there on the produce shelf. The name of the farm is right there on the box. You would be surprised at just how much local foods we have available.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> When I lived in Texas, I was only an hour away from their farm belt. And they grew all kinds of veggies. They always have two plantings a year.



A lot has changed in 40 years, Addie. Fruit and vegetable production is way down on the list of stuff grown in Texas: https://www.texasagriculture.gov/About/TexasAgStats.aspx



Addie said:


> Their farm belt may not be as big as California, or produce all of the foods that CA. does, but a lot of their produce is shipped via truck to other southern states. Which helps keep down the cost to the consumer.



Economies of scale from large operations is what keeps costs down. And a lot of cargo travels by train these days. It's much more efficient and less expensive.



Addie said:


> And yes, we do get a lot of our produce from the local farms here in New England... You would be surprised at just how much local foods we have available.



I would be really shocked if you're getting "melons, mangos, avocadoes, broccoli, salad greens, lemons and other produce in your flyer" locally in December. It's coming from California and South America now, just like in most of the rest of the country.



> Green beans are placed in the wooden box the farmer brought them in, right up there on the produce shelf. The name of the farm is right there on the box.



That's marketing, Addie. Those boxes never move.


----------



## Addie

We do get melons, watermelons, and other veggies and fruits during our growing season. Needless to say we have plenty of local apples. And not only during the growing season. Apples and potatoes are stored after the growing season under controlled conditions as you know. Broccoli, salad greens and other foods are available during our growing season. Along with berries of all kinds. Blueberries, cranberries, strawberries, etc. During our growing season we have plenty of produce available to us the day it is picked. Not all of New England consists of only rocks, in spite of what you may have heard. A lot of farmers have built walls with those rocks and creative for themselves a productive land for farming.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was going by what you presented in your store's flyer as being less expensive because it takes longer to ship it to New England. Florida oranges, California celery, lemons, and avocados, Fresh Express salad from my dad's old backyard in the Salinas Valley, South Carolina rice, etc. And right now, summer berries are coming in from South America. 

We're talking about now, not July. Remember that you don't actually get salable produce until at least 30-60 days after planting. So your actual harvest season for warm-weather produce is about two months. T'would be mighty difficult to last the winter with only local produce.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I was going by what you presented in your store's flyer as being less expensive because it takes longer to ship it to New England. Florida oranges, California celery, lemons, and avocados, Fresh Express salad from my dad's old backyard in the Salinas Valley, South Carolina rice, etc. And right now, summer berries are coming in from South America.
> 
> We're talking about now, not July. Remember that you don't actually get salable produce until at least 30-60 days after planting. So your actual harvest season for warm-weather produce is about two months. T'would be mighty difficult to last the winter with only local produce.



And with that said, I don't buy produce from Peru. There have been too many problems with their food stuff. Starting with poisonous spiders. But I do get oranges from Cal. and FL. I make an effort to buy American if it is something I need. And I am not to fond of buy Mexican foods either. I would have to say that the majority of my produce is from CA. or FL. at this time of the year. 

We have a patch outside that the maintenance workers have planted their produce this past summer. I recently noticed one of them working there with his hoe. At this time of year? It seems he planted a bunch of root veggies and his is placing straw over the patches. He will pull what he needs throughout the winter months. He is a young kid and has a family to feed. They will be eating well.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Z, your produce in mostly shipped in from Texas. So it costs less for you than it does for us.
> 
> Market Basket Weekly Circular Sales Flyer
> 
> Take a look at what we are paying up here.
> 
> ... The south has a farm belt in Texas and has a longer growing season than we have up north. We usually get our first frost around the end of September or middle of October. And we don't start planting our vegetable gardens until after Memorial Day. If we are lucky. So we are unable to provide a lot of our food for a longer time than the south. We have a much shorter growing time.



I'm responding to the above and you're continually changing the subject. 

What am I doing? I'm heading out for a box of wine and get the weekend started!  Have a lovely afternoon!


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> I was going by what you presented in your store's flyer as being less expensive because it takes longer to ship it to New England. Florida oranges, California celery, lemons, and avocados, Fresh Express salad from my dad's old backyard in the Salinas Valley, South Carolina rice, etc. And right now, summer berries are coming in from South America.
> 
> We're talking about now, not July. Remember that you don't actually get salable produce until at least 30-60 days after planting. So your actual harvest season for warm-weather produce is about two months. T'would be mighty difficult to last the winter with only local produce.



Your Dad's old backyard still hasn't changed much.It has in ways.
Some of the local growers are now experimenting with growing potatoes.Up higher closer to the hills where the rocks are last I heard.Huge windmills are being built.I think they're just eye sores.But hey, if it helps the farmers cut costs and the local economy by providing jobs for people it can't be all that bad.I'm just too used to seeing beautiful green farmland as we drive by.Salinas Valley as you probably already know isn't called the "Salad bowl" for nothing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Your Dad's old backyard still hasn't changed much.It has in ways.
> Some of the local growers are now experimenting with growing potatoes.Up higher closer to the hills where the rocks are last I heard.Huge windmills are being built.I think they're just eye sores.But hey, if it helps the farmers cut costs and the local economy by providing jobs for people it can't be all that bad.I'm just too used to seeing beautiful green farmland as we drive by.Salinas Valley as you probably already know isn't called the "Salad bowl" for nothing.



Yes, even though he moved to the Sierra Nevadas about 10 years ago, he still goes to professional meetings and visits friends there and talks about the economy of that area. At his house in Spreckels, the lettuce fields literally wrapped around two sides of his property. It was amazing to see.

As a master gardener, though, I'm not thrilled about some of the farming methods the large producers use, but I understand that it's not possible to feed 300-million-plus people using traditional methods alone. It's a dilemma.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, even though he moved to the Sierra Nevadas about 10 years ago, he still goes to professional meetings and visits friends there and talks about the economy of that area. At his house in Spreckels, the lettuce fields literally wrapped around two sides of his property. It was amazing to see.
> 
> As a master gardener, though, I'm not thrilled about some of the farming methods the large producers use, but I understand that it's not possible to feed 300-million-plus people using traditional methods alone. It's a dilemma.



Was he as shocked to see those things as I was?
It had  been a while for me to go that way and see those sticking up like a sore thumb.HEY!

The drought has hit just as bad for people down south Fresno area.Like up here it's cheaper to sell off the land to home developers than it is to grow a crop.Guess the mega new homes are better?

Were all paying the sticker shock price for produce to.Even though it's grown in our own back yard.


----------



## bakechef

Just finished making some little gifts for friends that we are seeing tonight.  I saw these really cute ceramic dutch ovens at AC Moore, and I just had to buy some.  I baked gingerbread in them to give as gifts, and made some really chocolate filled chocolate chunk cookies, with Belgian dark 70% and milk chocolate, they are delicious, I even browned some of the butter to give them more flavor.


----------



## creative

I am not techno savvy but, with the help of a computer forum, I successfully made a system repair disc (to boot up pc if it crashes)!  Not rivetting news I know but feels like a huge achievement!


----------



## Dawgluver

Those look fantastic, BC!  

Creative, I think that's a great accomplishment, congrats!


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


>



Where did you get those beautiful gift boxes?


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> Where did you get those beautiful gift boxes?



I got them at AC Moore, they weren't expensive either, like $3.99 for 5!  Perfect size for 4 jumbo cookies


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting my weekend started...jammies, a cup of coffee and a movie.


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef, I love those little ceramic dutch ovens, and your gift boxes!  I'd love to be the recipient of one of those dessert gifts. 

creative...congratulations!  I'm not techy savvy at all, I'd be pretty proud of myself, too. 

It's just past 8:30 here now, and I'm still fiddling with Christmas decorations.  There's so many of my late mom's...she passed away only 3 years ago...and I've finally resigned myself to the fact that I can't put out everything she had.  Packed away a bunch of them, and I'm happy that tomorrow my SIL is taking me to Home Depot to pick out my tree.


----------



## Addie

I went to bed at 11:00 o'clock. Here it is 1:15 am and all I have been doing is taking five minute naps. I can't seem to stay asleep. It looks like I am going to be up all night again. Last night I slept the whole night through. And I didn't take any naps during the day. I woke up early, and by eleven, I was ready for bed. So here I sit. I should take out my needlework and try to finish it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Market Basket Weekly Circular Sales Flyer
> 
> Take a look at what we are paying up here....


Addie, how can you tease fellow posters with a *Market Basket* ad?   No matter where else I've shopped, whether in OH, FL, or near me in MA or CT, no one else runs deals like they do. In fact, I just saw a Stop and Shop ad bragging about all their new "low" prices...and apples are still 40 cents higher than Market Basket charges every week. When we finally move back to OH, I will certainly miss MB. And one or two other things. But mostly MB.

********

Finally winding wining down after the fun of seeing friends at the theatre, I'm finally headed to bed. Tomorrow is another day...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, how can you tease fellow posters with a *Market Basket* ad?   No matter where else I've shopped, whether in OH, FL, or near me in MA or CT, no one else runs deals like they do. In fact, I just saw a Stop and Shop ad bragging about all their new "low" prices...and apples are still 40 cents higher than Market Basket charges every week. When we finally move back to OH, I will certainly miss MB. And one or two other things. But mostly MB.
> 
> ********
> 
> Finally winding wining down after the fun of seeing friends at the theatre, I'm finally headed to bed. Tomorrow is another day...



I once sent a flyer to my girlfriend in Atlanta. I got a call from her at 10 at night. She was almost in tears. She couldn't believe the low prices for our produce compared to what she was paying in Atlanta. If you think S&S are so much higher than MB, you should take a gander at a Shaws flyer. They have been rated as a very expensive store with poor quality foods and produce. One of the top ten of bad stores. 

I do appreciate MB. And I realize how lucky we are to have them.


----------



## Zhizara

It's quite a difference here.  I get $888/month in Social Security with rent of $220.  My electric costs around $25/month with level billing.  Food prices are all high and getting higher, but my SNAP is only $26.

This year my raise was $13, my cable bill increased $14, rent went up $3, and food stamps went down $6.  No way to get ahead.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I once sent a flyer to my girlfriend in Atlanta. I got a call from her at 10 at night. She was almost in tears. She couldn't believe the low prices for our produce compared to what she was paying in Atlanta. If you think S&S are so much higher than MB, you should take a gander at a Shaws flyer. They have been rated as a very expensive store with poor quality foods and produce. One of the top ten of bad stores.
> 
> I do appreciate MB. And I realize how lucky we are to have them.



I bet that the only reason that Shaw's survives is because most of their stores are in densely populated areas like Boston with limited competition.  We have SO many grocery stores here, it's kind of crazy, in my 5 mile commute alone I drive past 2 of my company and at least one of most of the others.  One of our competitors has stores built within 1/2 to 1 mile from each other in some locations, you could walk from one to the other.  These are pricey upscale stores.  

The difference here compared to up north, stores here average much lower sales per store.  Up north a grocery store doing 1 million a week is quite common, here it's pretty rare.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done reading an obituary in our local newspaper, that a man wrote about  his own life. It was so interesting and so touching. He was 78 when he died. At the end he said that he was sorry to the people that he talked to on a daily basis that he will no longer be there to answer their calls.
He said that there would not be a funeral but that his family were going to have a "Gone Away" party for him and he hoped his friends would stop by.

Makes you stop and think about what you would write about your self in your own obituary.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is nice JoAnn.  Shrek and I have decided we want parties, not funerals.  Shrek has his music for the party all picked out.  I'm working on mine.  I'll suggest to him he write his obit, I think he will quite like that idea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just back from Costco...it was nuts!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*JoAnn*, my aunt wrote her own obit, but she wasn't as creative. I'm thinking she wrote it just to make sure it was the way SHE wanted it. Auntie T always was a bit of a control freak. 


* Addie*, Shaw's, Price Chopper (hah - so misnamed!), Roche Brothers, all those bigger chains also have bigger prices. Won't even mention the MA Wegmans, since they plopped themselves into the very high-end neighborhoods and price accordingly.  The only stores I found that had competitive prices were the odd chains and only-one store. Trader Joe's and Aldis are very close to MB's price points, and little, ol' Big Bunny in Southbridge actually beats them on a few items. The Bunny also has great loss-leader prices, but I still tend to shop MB every week.




bakechef said:


> ...The difference here compared to up north, stores here average much lower sales per store.  Up north a grocery store doing 1 million a week is quite common, here it's pretty rare.


Taking main roads, I pass two grocery stores (and a now-closed Shaw's) on my 7 mile drive to Market Basket. There are also a couple little stores that are more expanded delis than full-service, but you can get your eggs/butter/milk/produce/bakery for the week if that's all you can get to. I could not believe how many Publix are in FL! At least one in every upscale area, sometimes only a mile or two away from each other. They are as ubiquitous as Dunkin' Donuts up here. Along one stretch of a state route they are across from each other. They get ya coming and going.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm pretty much goofing off today. Feeling good, but don't want to push it. I did do a load of laundry, and I have every intention of making dinner. I'm just hoping the pork tenderloin I pulled out of the freezer Tuesday morning for Wednesday's dinner is OK. It's cryovac sealed and went directly to the fridge, so I'm pretty sure it's OK. But no chances - I don't have time to get sick again!


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> *JoAnn*, my aunt wrote her own obit, but she wasn't as creative. I'm thinking she wrote it just to make sure it was the way SHE wanted it. Auntie T always was a bit of a control freak.
> 
> 
> * Addie*, Shaw's, Price Chopper (hah - so misnamed!), Roche Brothers, all those bigger chains also have bigger prices. Won't even mention the MA Wegmans, since they plopped themselves into the very high-end neighborhoods and price accordingly.  The only stores I found that had competitive prices were the odd chains and only-one store. Trader Joe's and Aldis are very close to MB's price points, and little, ol' Big Bunny in Southbridge actually beats them on a few items. The Bunny also has great loss-leader prices, but I still tend to shop MB every week.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking main roads, I pass two grocery stores (and a now-closed Shaw's) on my 7 mile drive to Market Basket. There are also a couple little stores that are more expanded delis than full-service, but you can get your eggs/butter/milk/produce/bakery for the week if that's all you can get to. I could not believe how many Publix are in FL! At least one in every upscale area, sometimes only a mile or two away from each other. They are as ubiquitous as Dunkin' Donuts up here. Along one stretch of a state route they are across from each other. They get ya coming and going.



Within a 30 minute drive from my house you can reach 60 food lions, almost as many Harris teeters plus Lowes, Kroger and now publix. Now add to that Fresh Market, whole foods, earth fare, trader Joe's, aldi, super Walmart, Walmart Neighborhood Market, Target supercenter, and scattered independents.  This is totally leaving out ethnic markets, which there are a ton of, even a Russian/Ukraine store. It's a wonder any of them make any money.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

1) bakechef, your glut of grocery stores beats my glut of grocery stores! 

2) When did Lowe's start selling groceries?  The OH location our daughter works at doesn't do that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> 1) bakechef, your glut of grocery stores beats my glut of grocery stores!
> 
> 2)* When did Lowe's start selling groceries?*  The OH location our daughter works at doesn't do that.



It's a high end store for the Beaver population.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> 1) bakechef, your glut of grocery stores beats my glut of grocery stores!
> 
> 2) When did Lowe's start selling groceries?  The OH location our daughter works at doesn't do that.



Lowes (without the apostrophe) is a grocery store.  Way way back Lowe's home improvement and Lowes Foods were started by the same family, they are now in no way related.  


Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I bet that the only reason that Shaw's survives is because most of their stores are in densely populated areas like Boston with limited competition.  We have SO many grocery stores here, it's kind of crazy, in my 5 mile commute alone I drive past 2 of my company and at least one of most of the others.  One of our competitors has stores built within 1/2 to 1 mile from each other in some locations, you could walk from one to the other.  These are pricey upscale stores.
> 
> The difference here compared to up north, stores here average much lower sales per store.  Up north a grocery store doing 1 million a week is quite common, here it's pretty rare.



You are right. Shaw's is the only large grocery store in this community. Those that can afford it take the bus to Chelsea and a cab home with their groceries. If they own a car, they go to Chelsea for the Market Basket. They only go to Shaw's for a quick pickup of milk or some other once or twice forgotten item. They do not do their regular weekly shopping there. 

Aside from their high prices, I don't like Shaw's because their store is always dirty.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just finished putting up some more sugar free chunky apple sauce.
I had 7 organic Fuji apples in the bottom drawer of the `fridge that were not so great for eating anymore (too soft), so I figured, I made all that apple sauce for other folks, but none for us!  All we got was that little bit of extra that's always in the pot that won't fit into the jars. It's great with oatmeal!


----------



## Dawgluver

Making up my cheapo cleaning solutions.  Spray bottle filled with 1/3 rubbing alcohol, 1/3 white vinegar, and 1/3 water cleans my laminate floors and just about anything else.  I also figured why not make my own handwipes for travel?  I rolled up a bunch of Bounty Select-a-Size paper towels on a skewer, pulled them off the skewer, cut them in half width-wise while they were still rolled up, and mixed up a solution of bottled lime juice and rubbing alcohol in a ziplock.  Put the two half rolls in the solution.  Not too much liquid.  We'll bring the zippy wipes along on travels to clean tray tables and chair arms, etc.  A lot cheaper than the purchased wetwipes!


----------



## creative

Well done Dawgluver...I prefer home made methods to shop bought chemical cleaning products. People used more natural methods to do many of these jobs before we got more industrialised.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Making up my cheapo cleaning solutions.  Spray bottle filled with 1/3 rubbing alcohol, 1/3 white vinegar, and 1/3 water cleans my laminate floors and just about anything else.  I also figured why not make my own handwipes for travel?  I rolled up a bunch of Bounty Select-a-Size paper towels on a skewer, pulled them off the skewer, cut them in half width-wise while they were still rolled up, and mixed up a solution of bottled lime juice and rubbing alcohol in a ziplock.  Put the two half rolls in the solution.  Not too much liquid.  We'll bring the zippy wipes along on travels to clean tray tables and chair arms, etc.  A lot cheaper than the purchased wetwipes!



DL, could you share the 'recipe' for your wipes as well?
I do like to wipe things down when ever we stay in a hotel, and of course a million and one other applications for disinfecting wipes.  
Since getting DH to use wipes he hasn't had a cold or the Flu, knock wood!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> DL, could you share the 'recipe' for your wipes as well?
> 
> I do like to wipe things down when ever we stay in a hotel, and of course a million and one other applications for disinfecting wipes.
> 
> Since getting DH to use wipes he hasn't had a cold or the Flu, knock wood!




Sure!  I just put a couple T of bottled lime juice and about 1/4 cup of rubbing alcohol in a zippy, mooshed it around, and dropped in my two mini paper towel rolls.  It was a mite too juicy, so I squeezed them out a bit and put them back in the bag.  The select-a-size cut in half makes a nice 4x4 inch square, perfect for travel.  You can leave out the lime juice, or use lavendar oil, tea tree oil, or anything else that smells good.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm waiting for my hamburger onion pie to be done.  I'm hungry!!!

I bought some varigated yarn matching my living room's color scheme.  It's mostly cream and beige with a tiny touch of turquoise.  

When I got home from shopping, I tossed it into my company chair, and just admired how close the colors were.  

Now I just have to figure out what to make.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

COCKTAIL HOUR!
Three buck Chuck for moi and Coffee with Bailey's (really want to try the new flavor, Chocolate Cherry) for Mr. K~Couple; some lightly salted whole almonds, red table grapes and some cheese (Grana Padano for him and Manchego for "the girl" as I am loving referred to)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Sure!  I just put a couple T of bottled lime juice and about 1/4 cup of rubbing alcohol in a zippy, mooshed it around, and dropped in my two mini paper towel rolls.  It was a mite too juicy, so I squeezed them out a bit and put them back in the bag.  The select-a-size cut in half makes a nice 4x4 inch square, perfect for travel.  You can leave out the lime juice, or use lavendar oil, tea tree oil, or anything else that smells good.



how rude of me, I meant to say Mahalo


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> how rude of me, I meant to say Mahalo




  This cracked me up, K-girl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Making up my cheapo cleaning solutions.  Spray bottle filled with 1/3 rubbing alcohol, 1/3 white vinegar, and 1/3 water cleans my laminate floors and just about anything else.  I also figured why not make my own handwipes for travel?  I rolled up a bunch of Bounty Select-a-Size paper towels on a skewer, pulled them off the skewer, cut them in half width-wise while they were still rolled up, and mixed up a solution of bottled lime juice and rubbing alcohol in a ziplock.  Put the two half rolls in the solution.  Not too much liquid.  We'll bring the zippy wipes along on travels to clean tray tables and chair arms, etc.  A lot cheaper than the purchased wetwipes!



Love this idea!  Thanks!


----------



## Addie

I have got to remember to buy a large bottle of alcohol. I need it for medical reason as well as for cleaning. I always have it on my list, and I just don't get to the store. I need to buy it while I can get to Rite Aid before we have a major snow storm. Then the scooter goes into winter retirement.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawg, 

Try vodka, not just for pie crust anymore! 

We'll Drink to That: 5 Ways that Vodka Can Clean your House - Organic Authority


----------



## Cooking Goddess

AB, wouldn't plain, old, rubbing alcohol work just as well? 
~~~ clip: "The alcohol in vodka makes it a powerful disinfectant" 
Since a pint of rubbing alcohol costs under a buck at my local Box-Mart store, I bet you could clean with it, then use the vodka as in internal muscle rub.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, CG, the vodka in this house is strictly for internal consumption.

I think you can sub rubbing alcohol for all the vodka.  Nice link, AB!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally feeling human enough to run at full speed again. On to the second Christmas tree, the one in the family room!

Love this time of year! Stack up the CDs in the player, turn the sound up through the speakers, dance around the house, busy with decorations and lights. *sigh*


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished wrapping a few gifts.
UPS just showed up.Looks like I'm not done yet.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finally feeling human enough to run at full speed again. On to the second Christmas tree, the one in the family room!
> 
> Love this time of year! Stack up the CDs in the player, turn the sound up through the speakers, dance around the house, busy with decorations and lights. *sigh*


 
Glad you're feeling better, CG.  

I've spent the past 3 days putting out decorations, decorating the tree, somewhat fighting a cold, but not too bad of one thank goodness.  Cleaned out the fridge and washed down the shelves and getting ready for the Christmas leftovers that are sure to come, starting on my no-sew fleece blankets for the grands...yikes.   This morning I spent a few hours with on old friend whom I haven't seen all year.  We had a 3 hour breakfast and coffee date.  It was fun.  

Taking a break now from finishing up the tree, catching up here, and listening to my Charlie Brown Christmas CD.


----------



## bethzaring

I am making preparations to get snowed in. Just upgraded my favorite Christmas movies to DVD; It's a Wonderful Life, White Christmas, Miracle on 34th Street, A Christmas Carol. Fixed a large pot of creamed turkey. Bought some eggnog to go with the Navan Liqueur. Have popcorn at the ready. And my new snow shoes arrived today. Things are looking pretty good here


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Harassing cats or would that be torturing?  I got Latte a new can of tennis balls, her last ball was getting bald.  She's so worn out and has all three balls pulled into her belly.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Harassing cats or would that be torturing?  I got Latte a new can of tennis balls, her last ball was getting bald.  She's so worn out and has all three balls pulled into her belly.



I wish Teddy would play with toys. you could throw a ball and fetch it yourself. I don't know if he is just too lazy or too intelligent to play hum games.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I wonder if it's the breed?  My Maltese won't play with toys either.  We had a Shih Tzu who loved stuffed toys that played music, squeaked, and he could slam a Slammer on the floor!  We thought that it was because of prior abuse/neglect that our Maltese won't play, but now that I hear that Teddy won't do it either, I'm thinking it's the breed.


----------



## CarolPa

I wrote my own obituary and have it on my computer.  DH would have no idea who my parents were or some other things.  He no longer has to worry about naming my siblings as they have all passed away before me.  I should probably pre-arrange my funeral, too, because he will have no clue there, either.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> I wrote my own obituary and have it on my computer.  DH would have no idea who my parents were or some other things.  He no longer has to worry about naming my siblings as they have all passed away before me.  I should probably pre-arrange my funeral, too, because he will have no clue there, either.



I've been thinking seriously about getting my funeral plans out of the way.  

Maybe that will be my birthday present this year!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson is with us this weekend and we are going to go shopping for his mom's Christmas gift. I think he wants to get her one of those nice soft and warm blanket throws. I am all done with my Christmas shopping. Now to start wrapping. I had 20 to buy for so it will take me a while.


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been thinking seriously about getting my funeral plans out of the way.
> 
> Maybe that will be my birthday present this year!


CarolPa and Aunt Bea, sounds like a thoughtful thing to do. There is so much to do even when there isn't a lot of assets involved--the paperwork (here it is common to get 12 or more death certificates), filing the final tax return, canceling the passport, insurance, etc., etc., etc.  Taking care of funeral plans is a nice gift to leave those you leave behind, IMO.


----------



## creative

We are having a _snowball 'fight_' on another forum!


----------



## CWS4322

Trying to get excited about snowblowing the driveway...


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I wonder if it's the breed?  My Maltese won't play with toys either.  We had a Shih Tzu who loved stuffed toys that played music, squeaked, and he could slam a Slammer on the floor!  We thought that it was because of prior abuse/neglect that our Maltese won't play, but now that I hear that Teddy won't do it either, I'm thinking it's the breed.



That sounds plausible to me. Does he like to stick by your side all the time? He does that with Spike. He follows him all around the house. And when Spike is getting ready to leave and he can't go with him, he just drops his head and looks so sad. And when he is up here, he is either right next to the chair Spike is sitting on, or up on my bed wanting me to hold him. He has to have that human contact all the time. Teddy won't even chase a ball rolling across the floor. He also hates to go into water. Spike takes him to the beach almost every day in the summer. He refuses to go in the water. No matter how hot it is. 

BTW, Spike got Teddy when he was eight weeks old right from the breeder. So there is no possible prior abuse there to consider.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Trying to get excited about snowblowing the driveway...



Just think of breathing in all that nice crisp fresh air. Give my love to the chickens when you go to feed them.


----------



## CarolPa

*Addie,* our Maltese likes to sit on the chair or couch right smack up against your leg.  He is obsessed over DH, just like Teddy is with Spike.  He follows him everywhere he goes, to the point that he gets annoying.  If we go out, we leave through the cellar door.  He lays right by the cellar door until we come back.  Does the same thing if DH goes down to the cellar for something.  A couple years ago DH didn't feel well.  I took him to the ER and they admitted him.  When I came home without him, Pupper just ran around barking because DH wasn't home.  When I locked up the house and turned off the lights, he did the same thing, giving me the oddest look.  Finally he realized that DH wasn't coming home and he got into his bed and went to sleep.

We got Pupper when he was 5 years old.  His owner had died, and her husband was also in poor health.  The man was in the hospital so much the last year and someone was going to the house to feed the dog, but he was not getting any socialization.  When the man finally passed away, his sister was trying to find a home for the dog and we took him.  He was terrible.  Bared his teeth and snapped at everyone.  DH was retired and was with him 24/7 so he eventually warmed up.  He no longer bares his teeth, but still snaps at some people.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> *Addie,* our Maltese likes to sit on the chair or couch right smack up against your leg.  He is obsessed over DH, just like Teddy is with Spike.  He follows him everywhere he goes, to the point that he gets annoying.  If we go out, we leave through the cellar door.  He lays right by the cellar door until we come back.  Does the same thing if DH goes down to the cellar for something.  A couple years ago DH didn't feel well.  I took him to the ER and they admitted him.  When I came home without him, Pupper just ran around barking because DH wasn't home.  When I locked up the house and turned off the lights, he did the same thing, giving me the oddest look.  Finally he realized that DH wasn't coming home and he got into his bed and went to sleep.
> 
> We got Pupper when he was 5 years old.  His owner had died, and her husband was also in poor health.  The man was in the hospital so much the last year and someone was going to the house to feed the dog, but he was not getting any socialization.  When the man finally passed away, his sister was trying to find a home for the dog and we took him.  He was terrible.  Bared his teeth and snapped at everyone.  DH was retired and was with him 24/7 so he eventually warmed up.  He no longer bares his teeth, but still snaps at some people.



Are you sure you don't have Teddy there? Teddy will nip at your ankles if he doesn't know you. My apartment is in an alcove. Let someone be in the long hall and he runs to the door to lets us know that there is a stranger there. Whenever Spike or myself is laying down, Teddy will get up on the bed right next to your leg giving you almost not room. If you move, he moves with you. We both have noticed that Teddy is understanding some words. His favorite place to go on his walks is the beach. We have to spell it or he gets all excited and wants to go out. Bath is another word he understands. Not his favorite activity. Teddy is spoiled rotten by Spike and myself. I just can't help it though. I love him to death.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I am creating a cat-proof Christmas tree. If we live through it and it works, I'll let you know.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CrazyCatLady said:


> I am creating a cat-proof Christmas tree. If we live through it and it works, I'll let you know.



We used to put the tree in a corner and tie a fine wire around the middle of the tree that we could anchor to the wall on either side.  

Remember it's Christmas for the family cat too! 

Good luck!


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> I am creating a cat-proof Christmas tree. If we live through it and it works, I'll let you know.



Where have your been? We have missed you. Good luck with your "Cat-proof" tree.


----------



## Addie

I got up this morning and set up my pills. Had a piece of toast with a cup of coffee. Took my pills and about ten minutes later I was so sick. When I was able to function a bit, I looked up the pills I had just taken. The only new ones were the Tylenol with a narcotic capsule. I had stopped taken them before because I had gotten sick also. But this morning almost disabled me. So I called Winthrop. The consensus is that I am possibly allergic to the coloring of the capsules. Any time I had Tylenol prior, it was always in tablet form. No reaction from them. So it was decided that I would not take them and just discard them. I am really having a rough time trying to get my medical act together. It always seems like something else will go wrong. All I want to do is take my meds like I am supposed to do and feel better for it. How silly of me. 

Last night's supper was so good, I am going to finish the leftovers off tonight. I got my notice from The Ride. I can use it only in the winter. They are expecting me to be walking in the good weather. I can't even walk ten feet. I thought of appealing their decision, but it is not worth it. I haven't used it in more than a year. But it is nice to have for emergencies.


----------



## creative

Posting this seasonal quote on various forums....


Christmas is not a time nor a season, but a state of mind. To cherish  peace and goodwill, to be plenteous in mercy, is to have the real spirit  of Christmas.

 (Calvin Coolidge)


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, since winter is now here, use The Ride when you need it, and in the spring you may be able to sign up for it agan.  The people making the decisions don't know what your condition allows you to do.

Both DH and I take the same blood pressure meds.  White pills.  One time they switched us to a different manufacturer, pink pills.  Both of us had our blood pressure go sky high.  I don't know if the dye in the pills made the difference, but they had to put a comment in our files that we are only to receive the white pills.  

If something ever happens to me, DH is in deep trouble.  I handle everything about ordering his meds.  He doesn't even know what he takes.  If asked, he says "A big pill and a little pill."  When I worked at Medco, we used to get notes from patients that said "I need a refill of my little blue pills."  LOL


----------



## tinlizzie

CWS4322 said:


> CarolPa and Aunt Bea, sounds like a thoughtful thing to do. There is so much to do even when there isn't a lot of assets involved--the paperwork (here it is common to get 12 or more death certificates), filing the final tax return, canceling the passport, insurance, etc., etc., etc.  Taking care of funeral plans is a nice gift to leave those you leave behind, IMO.



first, though -- nice quote, creative.

On reading your comments, CWS, I opened a new document and made a thorough list of useful information.  It occurred to me that it would be helpful to me as well if/when I seriously begin to forget things.  It runs a couple of pages and lists account/policy names and numbers and the addresses and phone numbers relative to them.  At this point I'm still handling the insurance for house, car, dental insurance, etc. but this list could come in very handy one of these days.  It should save whoever may be assisting (or cleaning up after) me a lot of time hunting for these details. 

Thanks a lot, CW, for the nudge.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, since winter is now here, use The Ride when you need it, and in the spring you may be able to sign up for it agan.  The people making the decisions don't know what your condition allows you to do.
> 
> Both DH and I take the same blood pressure meds.  White pills.  One time they switched us to a different manufacturer, pink pills.  Both of us had our blood pressure go sky high.  I don't know if the dye in the pills made the difference, but they had to put a comment in our files that we are only to receive the white pills.
> 
> If something ever happens to me, DH is in deep trouble.  I handle everything about ordering his meds.  He doesn't even know what he takes.  If asked, he says "A big pill and a little pill."  When I worked at Medco, we used to get notes from patients that said "I need a refill of my little blue pills."  LOL



I am very fortunate in having three kids (and a fourth that lives in Vermont) that live only seconds from me and at times they drive me and Winthrop crazy. They know every single aspect of my health problems and keep track of every thing I do. If I don't feel well, The Pirate will clean and cook for me without one word of complaint. Spike takes me everywhere I want to go and will even wait for me. I don't know where he gets the patience. I hate taking so many pills almost around the clock. So The Pirate makes sure I take them on time and that *I do take them.* I take the morning ones all right, but for the rest of the day, I am not so good. And he is right. I only feel lousy when I don't take them as I am supposed to. So I do try to please him. After all he does for me, it is the least I can do for him. 

My pills have names that I can't even pronounce. I get a list of them every time they deliver them. Once a week. There are three full pages listing them. At the end of the day, providing I took all of them, I am a walking pharmacy. 

I am supposed to take two Vicodins, three times a day. When I do, the kids say I get high and full of energy. So today, I am only taking one before I go to the cardio doctor. The Pirate just asked me how many I took. He said if I were to take two, I would be arranging all the furniture at the hospital. He is so right.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tinlizzie said:


> first, though -- nice quote, creative.
> 
> On reading your comments, CWS, I opened a new document and made a thorough list of useful information....


What 'lizzie said about your quote, creative. 

I want to add that planning a funeral before you need it can actually be fun. Seriously! When each of my parents died, we made plans in the moment and it was very stressful. When my aunt was in the nursing home, the patient advocate at the home stressed that I needed to arrange and pay for Auntie T's funeral before her funds ran out, since that money was protected from being needed to pay her home fees. The family funeral home had a pre-arrangement specialist that walked me through the entire process. Picking out a pretty dress or nice-but-practical coffin was totally painless. Besides, if you plan it all, your loved ones HAVE to "plant" you in your gardening clothes with a trowel in your hand if your directives say so.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Besides, if you plan it all, your loved ones HAVE to "plant" you in your gardening clothes with a trowel in your hand if your directives say so.



Sadly not true.  When you die, your remains become the property of the family and they can ignore your wishes if they choose to.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Sadly not true.  When you die, your remains become the property of the family and they can ignore your wishes if they choose to.



That depends on the state: Who Has the Right to Make Decisions About Your Funeral?


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> That depends on the state: Who Has the Right to Make Decisions About Your Funeral?



I should have realized there would be differences by state.  Thanks.


----------



## Addie

Well, lets see. I am now only 4'7.5" tall. Fold my body in half and I can fit in a large lawn green bag. Put me on the curb on trash day. Give the garbage men a small tip. After all I don't weigh very much. 

Now does this post act as a document of my wishes?


----------



## Katie H

Just finished spending most of my day in my studio making Christmas goodies.  About to complete two doll bed mattresses, pillows, blankets, dust ruffles, etc.

I bought the doll beds at Goodwill several months ago.  $3 for the pair, which can also be stacked to become bunk beds.  As far as I can tell, they date to about the '60s and are made of wood.

The headboards have Jack Be Nimble and Little BoPeep stenciled on them and are adorable.  I repainted the rest of the bed a very pale pink.  One of them was painted a gastric, yes, gastric blue-green; the other one was almost a glow-in-the-dark purple.  Yuck!

The beds will be gifted to two sisters, who are the 3-yr. old and 5-yr old daughters of Glenn's youngest daughter.  They're very "girly" so the pink will be perfect, along with the frou-frou ruffly trim on the mattresses and pillows.

I also applied the name of each girl on the bed that will be hers.  At those ages, there's a lot of "mine" and "yours" that goes on and, since the beds look identical, I thought the names will reduce the squabble factor.

I'm having a ball and can't wait to get back to the studio tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

There is something so satisfying about working with your hands. The beds sound adorable.

Okay. Don't anyone yell at me. I went downstairs to wait for my ride to the hospital. The nurse made the appointment, but she failed to let the front desk know about it so they could make the arrangements for transportation. My ride never arrived. So I never made it to my appointment with my cardio doctor. This time it wasn't my fault. I intend to file a former complaint. They really need to work on their communication skills.


----------



## CarolPa

Katie, the doll beds sound adorable.  So nice to receive a gift that had so much thought and work put into it.  They will love them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Addie, since winter is now here, use The Ride when you need it, and in the spring you may be able to sign up for it agan.  The people making the decisions don't know what your condition allows you to do.
> 
> Both DH and I take the same blood pressure meds.  White pills.  One time they switched us to a different manufacturer, pink pills.  Both of us had our blood pressure go sky high.  I don't know if the dye in the pills made the difference, but they had to put a comment in our files that we are only to receive the white pills.
> 
> If something ever happens to me, DH is in deep trouble.  I handle everything about ordering his meds.  He doesn't even know what he takes.  If asked, he says "A big pill and a little pill."  When I worked at Medco, we used to get notes from patients that said "I need a refill of my little blue pills."  LOL



I make sure that Shrek knows the Brand AND generic names for all his meds.  We were working on what they were for, but gave up on that one.  I have several older drug books and keep one in his "go to hospital bag" in case he is given something he is not familiar with.  I firmly believe that everyone should be as educated as possible about their medications.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> first, though -- nice quote, creative.
> 
> On reading your comments, CWS, I opened a new document and made a thorough list of useful information.  It occurred to me that it would be helpful to me as well if/when I seriously begin to forget things.  It runs a couple of pages and lists account/policy names and numbers and the addresses and phone numbers relative to them.  At this point I'm still handling the insurance for house, car, dental insurance, etc. but this list could come in very handy one of these days.  It should save whoever may be assisting (or cleaning up after) me a lot of time hunting for these details.
> 
> Thanks a lot, CW, for the nudge.



Smart, Smart, Smart.  Shrek and I both have notebooks with all of that information.  I keep them updated.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I make sure that Shrek knows the Brand AND generic names for all his meds.  We were working on what they were for, but gave up on that one.  I have several older drug books and keep one in his "go to hospital bag" in case he is given something he is not familiar with.  I firmly believe that everyone should be as educated as possible about their medications.



Anytime I go out on a gurney I just hand the three pages to the paramedic. I know what each one is for, but they are listed in their generic name. I can't pronounce most of them. And when I call the paramedics, I usually am in no condition to carry on a conversation about my meds. Handing them the three pages saves a lot of time. I also carry a copy of them in my purse in case something happens when I am not in my home. I also carry the two cards for the lens I received when I had my eye surgery. I would also carry my medical history, but it is in  two "Three D Ring Binders". Way to heavy for me to tote around.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm giving my legs an alcohol rubdown...from the inside (bottoms up!). Recovering from switching out my summer curtains to the winter ones. I did a complete switch in the living room, washing the window while I was there, then cleaning off the window seat and setting up a little window scene for Christmas. I still have to hang the family room curtains, but I got those danged things, complete with a very long ruffled edge, all pressed nice and crisp. While I had the iron and board out, I also ironed two valances that will go in windows in a few months. That, plus two dinners, and I'm all tuckered out.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm giving my legs an alcohol rubdown...from the inside (bottoms up!). Recovering from switching out my summer curtains to the winter ones. I did a complete switch in the living room, washing the window while I was there, then cleaning off the window seat and setting up a little window scene for Christmas. I still have to hang the family room curtains, but I got those danged things, complete with a very long ruffled edge, all pressed nice and crisp. While I had the iron and board out, I also ironed two valances that will go in windows in a few months. That, plus two dinners, and *I'm all tuckered out*.



I am tuckered out just reading about it. Good grief girl. Where did all that energy come from. 

I have a slew of appointments between now and the middle of January. On one day I have two appointments. I hate when that happens. It saps me of all my energy. One time I had three appointments in one day. When I got home, I was so tired that I started crying. I will never make that mistake again. That was really a stressful day for me.


----------



## Zhizara

I use 4" X 6" index cards for each of my medications.  I write down the name, size(mg), purpose, the current Rx#, and number of refills remaining.

When I'm renewing prescriptions (by automated phone), I put those cards in my purse so if a Rx is missing when I go to pick them up, I can tell which one is missing.

I update my cards from the actual Rx label.

I also take all of the cards with me when I visit the Dr., so we can discuss each one and make changes if necessary and renew the Rx as needed.


----------



## GotGarlic

I made a one-page Word document with my medical information. Front side has my name, phone number and birth date, doctors' names and contact info, and DH's name and contact information. Below that is a table listing each med, Rx and OTC, dosage and frequency, and what it's for. 

Back side has a brief medical history that lists diagnoses with year diagnosed and surgery dates and locations and what it was for. DH also has a copy. I keep a copy in my purse and take an updated copy with me to all medical appointments and hospitalizations. It's saved me a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Okay. Don't anyone yell at me. I went downstairs to wait for my ride to the hospital. The nurse made the appointment, but she failed to let the front desk know about it so they could make the arrangements for transportation. My ride never arrived. So I never made it to my appointment with my cardio doctor. This time it wasn't my fault. I intend to file a former complaint. They really need to work on their communication skills.



Since this has happened before, it might be a good idea to check with the front desk the day before and make sure your transportation has been arranged.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Since this has happened before, it might be a good idea to check with the front desk the day before and make sure your transportation has been arranged.



After pitching a fit this morning, Winthrop managed to get me in today. So I am all dressed and will leave in an hour. I even called Cataldo to make sure they had gotten a call from Winthrop and had me listed for a pickup. But you are right. I am going to have to do my own follow-ups. Now when I leave the doctor's office, they will give me a new appointment in six months for a follow-up. I will come home with it and phone it in to Winthrop. Then I will also enter it into my calendar on the 'puter and a reminder for the computer to me to call Winthrop the day before. I will also make sure I mark down who I talked to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Updating my med list for my appointment on Monday.


----------



## bakechef

Just mixed up 6 batches of cookie dough.  I'm taking it easy this year and doing all of my best drop cookies instead of decorated, dipped and fussy cookies.  People love these cookies.

This is a great time of year to have temporary custody of my mother's Kitchen Aid mixer, made things a lot quicker!


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Just mixed up 6 batches of cookie dough.  I'm taking it easy this year and doing all of my best drop cookies instead of decorated, dipped and fussy cookies.  People love these cookies.
> 
> This is a great time of year to have temporary custody of my mother's Kitchen Aid mixer, made things a lot quicker!



Looks like you had a double exposure.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's almost 8PM - going to pour a glass of wine, settle myself and kitty in the recliner, and watch "The Hundred Foot Journey" for the first time.


----------



## Addie

I came home from my appointment last night with my cardio doctor. I had a bad case of the dry heaves. I thought my poor driver was going to have a heart attack for fear that I was going to barf in his vehicle. Never fear. I only get the dry heaves. I laid down at 7 p.m. and woke up at three this morning. Now I go for my barium test this morning. Oh joy. That's something to look forward to. I just want an answer as to why I have so much trouble swallowing. But I did find out just how much weight I have lost. And even I was surprised. 

I am a lot smaller than I was a year ago. I now even have a waistline. Time to go down to a smaller size.


----------



## Addie

I now have a new curse for my enemies.

"May you have a barium test every day for a month."

That stuff is so nasty!


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> I now have a new curse for my enemies.
> 
> "May you have a barium test every day for a month."
> 
> That stuff is so nasty!


I read this too fast...I thought it said 'I now have a new curse for my enemas!'


----------



## bakechef

Sitting at the tire place. My original intent was to get tires today, but decided to put it off until after Christmas.  Today I was checking the tire pressure and broke the valve stem.  Now I have to take off the tire, and manage to break off the lug nut.  I think that this is my car's way of forcing me to buy it new shoes.


----------



## tinlizzie

GotGarlic said:


> I made a one-page Word document with my medical information. Front side has my name, phone number and birth date, doctors' names and contact info, and DH's name and contact information. Below that is a table listing each med, Rx and OTC, dosage and frequency, and what it's for.
> 
> Back side has a brief medical history that lists diagnoses with year diagnosed and surgery dates and locations and what it was for. DH also has a copy. I keep a copy in my purse and take an updated copy with me to all medical appointments and hospitalizations. It's saved me a lot of time and aggravation.



OK, GG and PF, thanks -- a meds list plus history is a very good idea, too.  I'll do another page.  I can hear those little ducks-in-a-row quacking already.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm getting things ready for tomorrow afternoon's "bake-a-thon." A friend and her two sons (12 and 10) are coming out to learn how to make knaeckerbrot, divinity, krumkake and some other goodies. We will be using TNT recipes BUT we will also be converting them to recipes using baker's percentages. The older boy is a gifted child and has been researching baker's percentages since I mentioned it to his mom. It is so nice to be able to pass on what my grandma taught me to s/one else. Since we don't have children, I am so glad my friend let's me be part of her sons' lives. She is married to a man from India, so they celebrate his holidays and NA holidays. I'm excited to play in the kitchen with them!


----------



## bakechef

If I have time this year, I want to make divinity, I haven't made it in years!

Years ago, I would burn up mixers making it, now it isn't a problem with the Kitchenaid.  I may use my 50's era Dormeyer mixer, the one just like it that belonged to my great grandmother did a great job making divinity.


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> If I have time this year, I want to make divinity, I haven't made it in years!
> 
> Years ago, I would burn up mixers making it, now it isn't a problem with the Kitchenaid.  I may use my 50's era Dormeyer mixer, the one just like it that belonged to my great grandmother did a great job making divinity.



My Grandmother used to make a batch using the liquid from a jar of maraschino cherries for part of the water in the simple syrup and then adding some finely chopped cherries instead of pecans at the end.  I always associate that perfumey almond cherry taste with divinity.  Food memories are the best!


----------



## bakechef

yum, that sounds delicious!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> If I have time this year, I want to make divinity, I haven't made it in years!
> 
> Years ago, I would burn up mixers making it, now it isn't a problem with the Kitchenaid.  I may use my 50's era Dormeyer mixer, the one just like it that belonged to my great grandmother did a great job making divinity.




Grandma would get her divinity out of her extra freezer.  It tasted like sweetened dust, and was probably 8 years old!

We're watching the rain falling here.


----------



## Kayelle

Reading back several pages...I carry a type written list of my meds in my wallet. You never know when you might be hit by a bus. It's with my drivers license if they need to know who I am. 

Katie, I sure hope you take some pictures for us of those adorable doll beds!

Cheryl, did you love "Hundred Yard Journey" as much as I did?

I'm sitting here with a glass of wine smelling broccoli soup on the stove.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Reading back several pages...I carry a type written list of my meds in my wallet. You never know when you might be hit by a bus. It's with my drivers license if they need to know who I am.
> 
> Katie, I sure hope you take some pictures for us of those adorable doll beds!
> 
> Cheryl, did you love "Hundred Yard Journey" as much as I did?
> 
> I'm sitting here with a glass of wine smelling broccoli soup on the stove.



Yes, when I print out my med list I make one copy reduced in size and slide that into my wallet.  I also have a Medic Alert pendant I wear out of the house, it is registered online and has a PIN number so my entire health history can be accessed by EMT's, the hospital, etc.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Grandma would get her divinity out of her extra freezer.  It tasted like sweetened dust, and was probably 8 years old!
> 
> We're watching the rain falling here.



There was a lady in my hometown named Dot, she made the best divinity that I've ever eaten, I'm not sure what she did to it, but it was perfect!  My mom used to bring me some when she'd come to visit.  Dot was always excited to make a batch just for me!  I also to this day use her sugar cookie recipe, that lady was a wiz in the kitchen.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, when I print out my med list I make one copy reduced in size and slide that into my wallet.  I also have a Medic Alert pendant I wear out of the house, it is registered online and has a PIN number so my entire health history can be accessed by EMT's, the hospital, etc.



Yes, I think *everyone* should carry a list of meds in the wallet! It's just so easy to do. Thank you God, I don't have huge health issues, but if I did, I'd bet my life on a Medic Alert pendant..done deal! No excuses.


----------



## Katie H

Kayelle said:


> Katie, I sure hope you take some pictures for us of those adorable doll beds!



Let me see...

Dust ruffles finished - check!
Mattresses made - check!
Blankets cut and bound - check!
Pillows done, complete with ruffled edges - check!
Beds painted and names applied to headboards - check!

The only thing left to do now is to give the beds a couple coats of heavy-duty clear finish to protect the paint and to make them a bit more durable.

And, yes, I do plan to take some photos, if for no other reason than to remind me how much fun I've been having putting these little toys together.

I'm almost disappointed they're done.  That's how much of a good time I've been having designing and creating.

Not to worry, though, I have several American Girl doll outfits ready to sew tomorrow.  I can't wait.  I'll have to "sleep fast" tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Yes, I think *everyone* should carry a list of meds in the wallet! It's just so easy to do. Thank you God, I don't have huge health issues, but if I did, I'd bet my life on a Medic Alert pendant..done deal! No excuses.




Yup.  Wish Mom had listened to me.


----------



## Kayelle

ok, it's a promise that we'll get to see those beds Katie!!?? I need to be inspired for next Christmas with my new little grand daughter who came home from the hospital on Christmas Eve last year. She was born two months early, but Cheyenne will be two next year!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm doing all the laundry before we leave for OH (just finishing load number six!), changed sheets, and made soup for supper. Still have to wash the pot and stick blender, then we'll "practice" making Painkiller drinks again. Still trying to duplicate the one we had at Bahama Breeze last month. Getting closhe....*hic*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I really wanted to have a drink tonight, but I am just wiped out and hurt all over.  I'm going to take cold medicine and head for bed early.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat. Will pour you a virtual shot of really good tequilla, PF.  Feel better soon!


----------



## Kayelle

I'll make you a hot toddy PF. 

Tea, lemon, honey and a double shot of Courvoisier Cognac.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thang you...

I wish I was eating a Meyer Lemon...


----------



## Andy M.

Working on my menu for Christmas dinner.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay....I'll have to give "The Hundred Foot Journey" another try tonight.  I fell asleep in the recliner about halfway through.  That's not to say anything bad about the movie, I was loving it!  I was just tired and can fall asleep during an earthquake.  

Princess, I hope you feel better soon.  CG, have a great trip back home! Bakechef, funny you should mention divinity...I was just thinking about that.  My mom used to make it every year and its one of the things that makes me think of her more around the holidays. 

Katie, the beds for your grands sounds so cute.  Would love to see pics.  I've been working on my no-sew blankets for days now and can't wait till my grands see them. 

I'm fortunate to not be on any meds, so far.  But when and if the time comes that I do, there are lots of good ideas here.  I used to carry around my mom's med list with me all the time.

As for what I'm doing, just finished cleaning up the kitchen from making coconut shrimp, and ready to dive into the Christmas crafts again.


----------



## Katie H

Just put the ingredients into the bread machine for some loaf bread.  I'll let the machine do the heavy lifting, that is, kneading and first rise, then I'll shape the dough into two loaves and set them to rise in my microwave (proofing box).

Before I head to the studio to play in doll clothes I'm watching the bird feeder out front.  I added a bunch of black oil sunflower seed to the feeder yesterday and the cardinals think they've hit pay dirt.  They love those seeds.  It's been quite a show for the few minutes I've been observing the frenzy.


----------



## keylime

"Studying" for finals  after Monday I have a month long break...I can't wait. This semester was hell. Also dreaming up my Christmas dinner...thinking about cranberry sauce :p


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kayelle

I'm about to do my one stop Christmas shopping at the bank. Some brand new crisp bills makes everyone happy and the cards are the wrapping. Those gifts are never returned.  My one year old Cheyenne (GD) will have gifts to open though.


----------



## CarolPa

Katie, DH just mentioned that I never use my bread machine anymore.  I don't even know where it is!  I think it's because of my diabetes.  Bread is my weakness, but it really raises my blood sugar.  But I do long to smell the bread processing in the machine.


----------



## Addie

keylime said:


> "Studying" for finals  after Monday I have a month long break...I can't wait. This semester was hell. Also dreaming up my Christmas dinner...thinking about cranberry sauce :p
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Gee, you weren't out protesting and asking for finals to be delayed in the interest of justice? Good for you. Hope you passed every test with a 4.0.

My son Spike brought me about 1.5 pounds of chestnuts today. I am going to be roasting them in the oven and having myself a feast this weekend.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Katie, DH just mentioned that I never use my bread machine anymore.  I don't even know where it is!  I think it's because of my diabetes.  Bread is my weakness, but it really raises my blood sugar.  But I do long to smell the bread processing in the machine.



I have been mentioning to the kids how I have been wanting a bread machine for the longest time. The Pirate mentioned right back that the average person who has one doesn't even know where their machine is today. They use them a few times and then forget about them. Also, because they make such a big loaf, the bread goes stale in one day since there are no preservatives in the recipe. 

I guess he is right. I can make just one loaf by hand and know it till be gone in one day. There is a machine that make a one pound loaf, but it is just too expensive.


----------



## keylime

Kayelle said:


> I'm about to do my one stop Christmas shopping at the bank. Some brand new crisp bills makes everyone happy and the cards are the wrapping. Those gifts are never returned.  My one year old Cheyenne (GD) will have gifts to open though.




Good idea.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I have been mentioning to the kids how I have been wanting a bread machine for the longest time. The Pirate mentioned right back that the average person who has one doesn't even know where their machine is today. They use them a few times and then forget about them. Also, because they make such a big loaf, the bread goes stale in one day since there are no preservatives in the recipe.
> 
> I guess he is right. I can make just one loaf by hand and know it till be gone in one day. There is a machine that make a one pound loaf, but it is just too expensive.



You can get them really inexpensively at thrift shops. At the master gardeners' open garden and yard sale, I bought two bread machine cookbooks *and* a bread machine for $3.

You can slice the bread and freeze it, and you can make many different kinds of bread and rolls. I use it to make yeast dinner rolls, French bread baguettes and rolls, cinnamon-raisin bread, etc. You don't have to eat it all. People love gifts of homemade bread


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I'm about to do my one stop Christmas shopping at the bank. Some brand new crisp bills makes everyone happy and the cards are the wrapping. Those gifts are never returned.  My one year old Cheyenne (GD) will have gifts to open though.



I do that and if the people on my list don't cross my path by the Epiphany the money goes back into the general fund!


----------



## Addie

Does anyone know of a dip for chestnuts? I have always eaten then right from the oven with just a little salt. It seem to me that they are crying out for something else.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> Does anyone know of a dip for chestnuts? I have always eaten then right from the oven with just a little salt. It seem to me that they are crying out for something else.


Without the salt, roasted chestnuts sound like they might go well with hot melted chocolate e.g. fondue.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Without the salt, roasted chestnuts sound like they might go well with hot melted chocolate e.g. fondue.



Thank you. That does sound so right. Who else would come forth with a perfect answer but a member from Charles Dickens's Christmas,  England.


----------



## Katie H

CarolPa said:


> Katie, DH just mentioned that I never use my bread machine anymore.  I don't even know where it is!  I think it's because of my diabetes.  Bread is my weakness, but it really raises my blood sugar.  But I do long to smell the bread processing in the machine.



My bread machine is one of my most used and favorite tools.  I have had it since 1999 and have used it only once or twice to actually make bread in it as the manufacturer recommends.  It is my "helper" for doing the kneading and for the first rise of the dough.  In fact, many, many years ago I spoke with one of the resident bakers at King Arthur Flour about using the machine in this way.  She told me that a bread machine does a much more thorough job of kneading that the human hands can.

I have arthritis in both my hands and a number of years ago I discovered that kneading even for a few minutes just kills my hands.  Enter my good friend, the bread machine.  I used to enjoy the rhythm and solitude of the kneading process but "Arthur(itis)" saw fit to rob me of that.

I use it a minimum of once per week and have since the beginning.  I even have a second one, slightly smaller but the same maker, that I use during the holidays when I often have both of them whirring away at the same time.

The first one was purchased during a Black Friday sale for me by a friend of mine while I was recuperating from major surgery.  It was a great price and I was glad because I was skeptical as to whether or not I'd use the thing.  The second one I bought at a thrift store for $3.00 because I discovered that having an additional one would be helpful...and it is immensely so.


----------



## Addie

Since my sister died, I don't get out to thrift stores anymore. I sure miss her. And it is definitely something my daughter would never enjoy doing with me. So I don't even bother to ask her. If and whenever The Pirate gets a car, I know he would be more than willing to take me. But I am not holding my breath on that happening. In the summer our local newspaper carries a full page of yard and garage sales. The Pirate is as passionate about them as I am.


----------



## tinlizzie

bakechef said:


> There was a lady in my hometown named Dot, she made the best divinity that I've ever eaten, I'm not sure what she did to it, but it was perfect!  My mom used to bring me some when she'd come to visit.  Dot was always excited to make a batch just for me!  I also to this day use her sugar cookie recipe, that lady was a wiz in the kitchen.



My Mom used to roll the divinity out flat on powdered sugar and spread peanut butter on it; then roll it up and slice into pinwheel pieces.  I don't remember whether there was any sugar added to the peanut butter, but  everybody loved it.  I've never been able to make divinity like she did.  It's just as well -- I manage to eat too much sugar without it.  Oh, those heady days before we knew the awful truth about refined sugar.


----------



## bakechef

tinlizzie said:


> My Mom used to roll the divinity out flat on powdered sugar and spread peanut butter on it; then roll it up and slice into pinwheel pieces.  I don't remember whether there was any sugar added to the peanut butter, but  everybody loved it.  I've never been able to make divinity like she did.  It's just as well -- I manage to eat too much sugar without it.  Oh, those heady days before we knew the awful truth about refined sugar.



That sounds delicious!


----------



## simonbaker

I had an enjoyable birthday today. Slept in late, started making Christmas candy, went to our daughter's piano recital, out to eat then back to Christmas baking, time for bed now, good night!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's 10PM and I spent the last 2 hours watching a movie and halfheartedly working on my no-sew blankets.  If I spend another hour on them, I can get one more finished and start on another one.


----------



## Kayelle

simonbaker said:


> I had an enjoyable birthday today. Slept in late, started making Christmas candy, went to our daughter's piano recital, out to eat then back to Christmas baking, time for bed now, good night!



Happy Birthday Simon! Mine is tomorrow and I bet I'm older.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happyu Belated Birthday SB and Happy Birthday KL!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up at 2:30 this morning, made a pot of sauce with meatballs and a pot of soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, I couldn't sleep, either.  Going into work early, see how much I can get done before everyone else shows up.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't sleep, either.  Going into work early, see how much I can get done before everyone else shows up.



I used to do that so I could sort of glide into my day.

In those days I used to smoke so I would go in early to compensate the company for my smoke breaks, drove my co-workers crazy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've come to the conclusion that smokers are the only people who actually take regular breaks...since I quit I have to plan my breaks consciously.  Sometimes I even forget lunchtime until it silly late to take it.


----------



## creative

Just saved myself having to buy a new room thermostat.  I noticed the technical support contact in the leaflet and they talked me through a slightly involved procedure which I was able to carry out satisfactorily.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, I couldn't sleep, either...


Must be something going around. I managed a total of 3 hours of sleep. This place has Chevy truck mattresses - "like a rock".  ;-)  Of course, Himself slept just fine.  He's like a lizard.  He could sleep on a real rock! Can't wait to get on the road so I can sleep in the car.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happyu Belated Birthday SB and Happy Birthday KL!!!



What she said, only without the 'u.'


----------



## Zhizara

Definitely something going around.  I was up at 3 a.m.!


----------



## Dawgluver

Think you're on to something.  I couldn't sleep either.


----------



## CarolPa

My brother-in-law bought a bread machine when they first came out, but then his wife realized he didn't want to eat the bread...he just liked smelling it baking.  

I got my bread machine at a flea market, in the original unopened carton for $25.  I used it twice.  We see used ones at the Goodwill store all the time.  Most of them don't have the instruction booklet with them, but I have found that you can google them and print them out or just save them on your computer for reference.

I have heard of a lot of people who use them just for the prep, then do the actual baking in their oven.  I think I might try that...but I still shouldn't be eating the bread.  It certainly wouldn't go stale, but my blood sugar would sure go up!


----------



## Dawgluver

We're going to go sing Christmas carols at a local Mexican watering hole.  I may not be in tune, but I'm loud and know all the words.


----------



## Zhizara

My Mom bought a bread machine as "our" Christmas present one year.  She had a very small kitchen with very little counter space, so I thought it was a ridiculous idea.

We used it 3-4 times a _week_ for years!

It had a timer that you could set that would let you wake up to fresh baking bread.  Nice!!


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that smokers are the only people who actually take regular breaks...since I quit I have to plan my breaks consciously.  Sometimes I even forget lunchtime until it silly late to take it.



In my experience you are correct.  Most non smokers in my work don't bother taking their 15 minute breaks, but many of the smokers take theirs and many take extra ones.


----------



## CarolPa

My husband recently brought it to my attention that most of the smokers you see outside businesses are women.  He thinks that indicates that more smokers are women than men.  Either that, or those particular businesses employ more women than men.


----------



## Katie H

What am I doing?

Trying to get back into the "grove" of the holiday.  Sunday, Glenn's best friend of eons died and we kinda got the starch knocked out of us.  We went to the visitation last night.  It was at a funeral home in Paris, TN, which is a slight distance from us.  We were both dreading the experience and, as it turned out, it wasn't as nuclear as we'd anticipated.  Huge turnout and a very long line of friends to visit with the widow.

Glenn would like the world to think he's a real tough guy and, for the most part, he carries that persona off well.  Except he did tear up last night, which I fully expected since he and his friend were so close.

He couldn't bring himself to go to the funeral today and has not been his usual cheerful self.  No surprise there.  To make matters worse, it's cold, grey, rainy and windy.  Not very conducive to a positive attitude.

We'll get back into the swing of things, we've just been thrown a bit of a curve.  I feel bad for my sweetheart but he, too, will go on.  He's truly my man of steel and velvet.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear of your and Glen's loss.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry Katie!  Hugs for you both.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry to hear that, Katie. Hugs from me, too.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, Katie.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> We're going to go sing Christmas carols at a local Mexican watering hole. I may not be in tune, but I'm loud and know all the words.


 
That sounds like fun!   Are you going to be in Mexico for Christmas, Dawg?


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm just relaxin'.  It's been a really busy past few days, and I'm ready to kick back and enjoy the Christmas tree and clean kitchen...finally.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> That sounds like fun!   Are you going to be in Mexico for Christmas, Dawg?




We're already here, Cheryl!  My cleaning lady is taking care of our house back home and watering my plants and feeding Beagle.

I got to sing carols last night with a classically trained opera singer.  The band's sax player was from ND and MN, and I met the lady who owns the Morrocan fish tank place that eat the dead skin off your feet!  Life can't get any better than this!

Oh, and we've managed to get a few snorkels in!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds great!  I knew you were already in Mexico, was just wondering if you were going to continue your vacation there through the Christmas holiday season.  You probably mentioned somewhere, but I may have missed it!  

Enjoy your trip...it sounds amazing, and you are so fortunate to have a trusted person to take care of the homestead while you're away.  Hope to see more pics!


----------



## CWS4322

Cleaning up after curing 3 lb of gravlaks. The salmon was "killed" this morning after being inspected at the dock, in the sushi fridge for 12 hours. I think it is as safe as that gets.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Carved up the remainder of the ham and put three packages in the freezer, kept enough out for a couple of meals.  The bone, gelatin/juices , fat and scraps are bubbling away on the stove.

Yesterday when I made my one egg batch of eggnog I used my stick blender and I was not impressed with the results.  I had all of the ingredients so this morning I made a second batch using my old hand held electric mixer and the results were much better, you could almost eat it with a spoon!

Need to condense a few more leftovers and do another sink full of dishes, Christmas 2014 is fading fast!


----------



## CWS4322

Getting organized for a day of cooking and cleaning. We have 14 people coming for smorgasbord tomorrow. Yikes! The gravlaks is cured, the breads are made, just have to get going on the cabbage rolls, lefse, and meatballs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home late last night from 2 weeks in Cozumel.  Checked my voice mail this morning, had a message from American Express.  We only use AE for Costco.  I called them back, and it turns out someone tried to make an unusual purchase, which AE denied and wanted confirmation from me.  

The attempted purchase was for $37.99.  I asked what it was for, and the AE rep said it was an escort service!  Cracked me up!  I told him we'd been in Mexico for the last two weeks, and my card was in the hotel room safe all that time, never used.  Bless them for being so vigilent.

DH's question was, what kind of escort service would only cost $37.99?  :roflmao:

Hmm, on second thought, how would DH know how much an escort service cost?...


----------



## Andy M.

You don't have to know how much an escort service costs to know that $37.99 isn't nearly enough.


----------



## Dawgluver

And you know this how, Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> And you know this how, Andy?



I watch a lot of crime shows on TV and they often deal with this subject.  That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## creative

Ha...nice save!


----------



## GotGarlic

We're on our way to the Scottish Walk in Olde Towne, the historic downtown of the city where we live. Here's an article about last year's event: http://hamptonroads.com/2013/12/2013-olde-towne-scottish-walk-happy-hogmanay


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here LMAO reading about how much an Escort Service might cost...


----------



## Dawgluver

Must have been on Craigslist, or Cheapescorts.com.

Or on Andy's crime shows.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Must have been on Craigslist, or Cheapescorts.com...




You appear to know a lot more about it than I do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> You appear to know a lot more about it than I do.




We watch the same crime shows.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> We watch the same crime shows.




!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

ROFL!!!  Stop, I'ma wet myself...


----------



## vitauta

who's got the FYAHH?!  happy new year, err'body!

just for fun, say you've got $37.99 in your pocket, no bills to pay, no strings attached.  what would you spend it on?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheapescorts.com, of course!  

Happy New Year to you too, Vit!  And to all our DC folk!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

books


----------



## CarolPa

I don't know about others, I only know what I charge.......


----------



## Andy M.

vitauta said:


> ...just for fun, say you've got $37.99 in your pocket, no bills to pay, no strings attached.  what would you spend it on?



I guess you could spend it as a down payment on an escort that's had all her shots.


----------



## CharlieD

Ha bing fun, some s & m. No, not what you think. I'm fasting today, not even water, and I am cooking. Everything smells so darn good .....


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> I don't know about others, I only know what I charge.......




  Oh good, an expert!


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> You don't have to know how much an escort service costs to know that $37.99 isn't nearly enough.



Yep, Andy is correct.  In the late '70s when I was a single parent and struggling, I worked for a Washington, DC escort service.  Okay, no snide jokes.  It was a legit service and, believe me, even then $37.99 wouldn't have been enough.

It was an interesting job and allowed me to dine at DC's finest eateries, shop in some of the most elegant stores and attend all manner of theatre, etc.  The shopping was helping businessmen purchase pricey gifts for their wives/girlfriends.  Most of my "dates" were corporate types in the city for business events.

They never knew my real name, nor where I lived.  I had an alias and always met them in neutral territory.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Yep, Andy is correct.  In the late '70s when I was a single parent and struggling, I worked for a Washington, DC escort service.  Okay, no snide jokes.  It was a legit service and, believe me, even then $37.99 wouldn't have been enough.
> 
> It was an interesting job and allowed me to dine at DC's finest eateries, shop in some of the most elegant stores and attend all manner of theatre, etc.  The shopping was helping businessmen purchase pricey gifts for their wives/girlfriends.  Most of my "dates" were corporate types in the city for business events.
> 
> They never knew my real name, nor where I lived.  I had an alias and always met them in neutral territory.




Interesting.  I think we might tend to equate escort with the oldest profession, and it's not the same profession.

Male escorts are also out there, and might make sense for businesswomen in a strange city.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...Male escorts are also out there, and might make sense for businesswomen in a strange city.



I don't know about them either...


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I don't know about them either...




Saw that on a crime show too.


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> Interesting.  I think we might tend to equate escort with the *oldest profession*, and it's not the same profession.
> 
> Male escorts are also out there, and might make sense for businesswomen in a strange city.




Yes, that's why I made the comment about "snide" jokes.

It was a fascinating time for me.  I lived in DC and never looked at it from the point of view of someone who had never been there or, much less, to a city of any size.  I was able to see the town through many different "eyes" and enjoyed showing off my town.  Because I was a long-time resident I knew about places and things to do that some folks wouldn't have.  It was fun and I hope I was able to make everyone's visit interesting and good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> I don't know about others, I only know what I charge.......



LOL!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Yep, Andy is correct.  In the late '70s when I was a single parent and struggling, I worked for a Washington, DC escort service.  Okay, no snide jokes.  It was a legit service and, believe me, even then $37.99 wouldn't have been enough.
> 
> It was an interesting job and allowed me to dine at DC's finest eateries, shop in some of the most elegant stores and attend all manner of theatre, etc.  The shopping was helping businessmen purchase pricey gifts for their wives/girlfriends.  Most of my "dates" were corporate types in the city for business events.
> 
> They never knew my real name, nor where I lived.  I had an alias and always met them in neutral territory.



Yes, there is a difference between Escorts and "escorts".  Sounds like a fun job Katie.

Being a Homemaker for a Home Healthcare Agency has the same aspects and misunderstanding as an Escort.  Heck, some people still think nurses have the same job descriptions as the worlds oldest profession,


----------



## Andy M.

According to the "instructional videos" on the internet, nurses are quite eager to "escort" patients with total disregard for their need for bed rest.  At least, that's what I'm told.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, there is a difference between Escorts and "escorts".  Sounds like a fun job Katie.
> 
> Being a Homemaker for a Home Healthcare Agency has the same aspects and misunderstanding as an Escort.  Heck, some people still think nurses have the same job descriptions as the worlds oldest profession,




We could probably hire ourselves out as escorts in Cozumel.  We always seem to get "adopted" by delightful new people, as we know the snorkeling, food, musicians, local dogs, and general lay of the land.  Folks seem to gravitate to us couple of old hippies.

I am avoiding the mountains of laundry and unpacking, and watching Judge Judy instead. I thought I recorded the last episodes of Survivor and Amazing Race, but apparently I'm wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> According to the "instructional videos" on the internet, nurses are quite eager to "escort" patients with total disregard for their need for bed rest.  At least, that's what I'm told.



You need to be a bit more judicious in the videos you choose...  It's likely a problem definition for "Bed Rest".

It's completely obvious those nurses have never worked an entire 8-12 hour shift...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...It's completely obvious those nurses have never worked an entire 8-12 hour shift...



It seldom takes that long.


----------



## Dawgluver

andy m. said:


> it seldom takes that long.




:roflmao:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

backing slowly away from the topic, leaving it laying there on the floor...


----------



## Dawgluver

And back to our regularly scheduled laundry, er, program.


----------



## jusnikki

I was watching a Walking Dead Marathon until my grand daughter came over... We are now watching some pitiful excuse for a cartoon....


----------



## Zhizara

Hey, Jusnikki.  I missed you.  I hope you can hang out with us a little longer.


----------



## jusnikki

I'm glad to back. I'll be honest and say I get busy and then i forget to come visit. But that's just how my brain works in life lol. Sorry not to visit more often. But I'm off work for a few days and I shall be present..lol.


----------



## vitauta

CarolPa said:


> I don't know about others, I only know what I charge.......



do you take american express?  i hear there is a ptoblem....


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> Oh good, an expert!




Ever heard the definition of an expert?  Not something I can post on the forum without strict punishment from the powers-that-be!  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

vitauta said:


> do you take american express?  i hear there is a *ptoblem*....




I don't know about the problem with Am Express, but I do know you are having a problem with your typing!  ROFL  (just kidding)


----------



## CarolPa

jusnikki said:


> I'm glad to back. I'll be honest and say I get busy and then i forget to come visit. But that's just how my brain works in life lol. Sorry not to visit more often. But I'm off work for a few days and I shall be present..lol.




Glad to see you back!  It's called "having a life."


----------



## bakechef

Sitting beside my cat, this doesn't sound like a big deal, but my cat doesn't really like me.  He can only seem to trust one person at a time and since rob gives him treats, that's the person that he likes.  My mom gave us these really soft throws for christmas.  My cat is obsessed with these throws, if it's laid anywhere he'll camp out on it.  He also gets very chill while he is on one and I can pet him all day long, something that he would normally run from, his anxiety seems to go away on these throws.  Lucky for us, she left the price tags on them (she's famous for this  ) so that I knew where they came from.  So yesterday after chilling out all day, I got dressed and ventured out in the rain and fog to go buy one just for him.  This morning there was an Oscar shaped dent in it, so I knew that he was using it.  Then he gets on it even though it was right beside me.  Weird cat!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Sitting beside my cat, this doesn't sound like a big deal, but my cat doesn't really like me.  He can only seem to trust one person at a time and since rob gives him treats, that's the person that he likes.  My mom gave us these really soft throws for christmas.  My cat is obsessed with these throws, if it's laid anywhere he'll camp out on it.  He also gets very chill while he is on one and I can pet him all day long, something that he would normally run from, his anxiety seems to go away on these throws.  Lucky for us, she left the price tags on them (she's famous for this  ) so that I knew where they came from.  So yesterday after chilling out all day, I got dressed and ventured out in the rain and fog to go buy one just for him.  This morning there was an Oscar shaped dent in it, so I knew that he was using it.  Then he gets on it even though it was right beside me.  Weird cat!



I have several throws I have to wrestle away from cats.  Brats!


----------



## creative

It must be the texture of the throws that attracts them.

My boyfriend got me 3 half-siamese kittens (as a ploy to keep me with him...worked for a bit!)  They were taken away from their mother too soon.  Whenever I wore a black *velvet* dress, they would all come up onto my lap and proceed to suckle the velvet, with eyes closed, ears flattened and making little paw like gestures. Immensely cute! I felt like I was their mother!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I would say it's the fleece, but they tend to drape themselves over me whenever I cuddle under any throw.  My best cotton, woven throws are the same as the fleece for them.  I have to hide those.


----------



## bakechef

Yeah, it has to be the softness, we have been using another throw that we bought and it looks crocheted and he never took any interest in that.  Actually getting up on the furniture is a fairly recent thing.  He's 14 and just started getting up on furniture in the last couple of years.  As a kitten, I'd pick him up and put him on my lap, but he didn't jump up just to hang out.  He's always been a bit neurotic, even for a cat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Yep, Andy is correct.  In the late '70s when I was a single parent and struggling, I worked for a Washington, DC escort service.  Okay, no snide jokes.  It was a legit service and, believe me, even then $37.99 wouldn't have been enough.
> 
> It was an interesting job and allowed me to dine at DC's finest eateries, shop in some of the most elegant stores and attend all manner of theatre, etc.  The shopping was helping businessmen purchase pricey gifts for their wives/girlfriends.  Most of my "dates" were corporate types in the city for business events.
> 
> They never knew my real name, nor where I lived.  I had an alias and always met them in neutral territory.



I think that sounds like a pretty cool job, considering your circumstances then.


----------



## Aunt Bea

January 6th, the Epiphany!

Packed away the Christmas decorations this morning!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We still have ours up. I'll unplug our two trees tonight, and completely undress the one in the family room tomorrow. However, that one in the sunroom will have to wait for a sunny day. I'll pull it to the side so it won't show through the windows as people drive up the street, but the ornaments and dis-assembly can wait for a sunny day when the room temp gets above 55!


----------



## jusnikki

CarolPa said:


> Glad to see you back!  It's called "having a life."




Thanks CarolPa... 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Since we're experiencing a veritable heat wave I'll be bundling up and heading out to shop. I have two grocery stores to get to this week, and of course they are in opposite directions. Today I'll go west, mostly to buy veggies for soup - lots of produce deals at that store. Since I'm rarely shopping "west", I plan on stopping by the health food store for an item I can't find in a regular grocery store - non-instant milk powder. I need it for "Kitchen Sink Cookies". Considered using my buttermilk powder, but since I'll be out anyway...

OK, here I go. Can't stop me now. Gonna pull my coat on (yes, PF, coat) and go.....

 _Dang! It's co-co-cold out there!_


----------



## Mad Cook

Just about to pack up the laptop and go and make a cup of tea and then to bed with Lord Peter Wimsey, the thinking woman's literary *crumpet.


Night-night, all.

*Crumpet - a British slang word for a sexy person (usually a girl but in this case.....)


----------



## Cooking4to

Just finished making tomato and onion soup...  Well everyone just finished eating it...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sipping red wine and dreaming of warmer weather. Getting a bit tired of these single-digits around here. I'm also enjoying my nightly glass of wine just a little more after reading this article: A New Study Suggests That People Who Don't Drink Alcohol Are More Likely To Die Young 






Mad Cook said:


> ... *Crumpet - a British slang word for a sexy person (usually a girl but in this case.....)


 Oh great, you've just ruined my next eating experience when I toast up one of those lovely British griddle cakes for breakfast.


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> Just about to pack up the laptop and go and make a cup of tea and then to bed with Lord Peter Wimsey, the thinking woman's literary *crumpet.
> 
> 
> Night-night, all.
> 
> *Crumpet - a British slang word for a sexy person (usually a girl but in this case.....)




Brings new meaning to the expression, "Tea and Crumpets"!


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Brings new meaning to the expression, "Tea and Crumpets"!


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sipping red wine and dreaming of warmer weather. Getting a bit tired of these single-digits around here. I'm also enjoying my nightly glass of wine just a little more after reading this article: A New Study Suggests That People Who Don't Drink Alcohol Are More Likely To Die Young
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh great, you've just ruined my next eating experience when I toast up one of those lovely British griddle cakes for breakfast.


 Like the so-called "French paradox" which says that the French, as a nation, consume a lot of butter and cream, meat, fat, etc., etc., but have relatively low cholesterol and heat disease because they drink red wine.

Works for me.

Interesting that eggs and now butter seem to have been rehabilitated after being considered another less than poison. I'm tempted to wonder when it will be sugar's turn.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've been dinking around on the iPad and basically doing nothing.  Must bring the turkey from the outside cooler and find space for it in the freezer, as it's up to 29°F now.  No easy feat.


----------



## bakechef

Rob mixed a bunch of Oscar's cat treats together and apparently these don't set well on his stomach.  It had been a week or so since I went into the basement guest room and the carpet looked like someone had performed a feline exorcism...

So I got out the carpet cleaner and took care of that.  I figured since I had the contraption out, I'd also do the main floor, so I just finished that.  There is quite a bit of satisfaction seeing your carpets look like new, but it's quite a project!


----------



## Dawgluver

Surprise!  Yuck.  

Glad you got it cleaned up, BC!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Must bring the turkey from the outside cooler and find space for it in the freezer, as it's up to 29°F now.  No easy feat.


Himself said you might have better luck if you cook it up now. Turkey dinner at Dawg's house!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself said you might have better luck if you cook it up now. Turkey dinner at Dawg's house!



  I wish!  Hopefully I can smush everything else in the freezer and stuff it in there, I think I have a big enough hole in the freezer.  Turkey is still frozen stiff.


----------



## Cooking4to

Dawgluver said:


> I've been dinking around on the iPad and basically doing nothing.  Must bring the turkey from the outside cooler and find space for it in the freezer, as it's up to 29°F now.  No easy feat.



Debone that turkey and stuff a chicken in it, then roast it up {like a turduckin but minus the duck, I did them with duck before and no one likes the duck, so the past 3 years I omitted the duck and EVERYONE LOVES it}...

heres some pics for tanksgiven of my turchikin, this year I reserved a 22lb bird, but they ended up growing him too big {33 or 34} and I didn't have a pan large enough to hold it, I had to run to a store and buy a cheap tin pan, what a night mare, it still came perfect, and everyone loved it, but Oh my god was it a lot of meat...  Man what a lot of work that is, looking back at the pictures I am glad thanksgiving is almost a year away. I broke my cutco scissors prepping this monster and still haven't replaced them...






















The kids are finally all sleeping, I had a BUSY day, so now I am relaxing, I just watched a couple episodes of Mork and Mindy, now I am having a glass of whiskey {jameson 18} and listening to side 2 of abbey road album on vinyl.  "here comes the sun" "little darling"... I swear I was born in the wrong decade.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I was just out scrounging for a Hefty coupon and came across this recipe for ice cream in a bag.  

Sounds like a great project to entertain a bored kid! 

Anybody got a bored kid I can borrow? 

Make Your Own Ice Cream in a Bag | Hefty


----------



## Cheryl J

Sitting in front of the big living room window with my second cuppa joe, watching the rain.  It's REALLY coming down - huge drops bouncing back up off the street.  Everything is getting flooded and I'm loving it!  

Bea, we did that ice cream project with some kids in the classroom several years ago - they had fun and it worked pretty good!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home from our 90 minute round trip drive to Costco.  We behaved ourselves and stuck to the list, sort of.  Still managed to drop a bundle.  The checkout lady raved about the hot pepper raspberry chipotle sauce we got.  We now have enough toothpaste to last us for several years.  They didn't have low sodium V8, bulk pack eyeliner, or McCormick's Country Gravy Mix this time.  Our Costco is sort of hit or miss I guess.  Didn't get to try the sample boneless hot wings, as I practically got knocked over when the lady put out more samples, and they were all snatched up in a flash.


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home from our 90 minute round trip drive to Costco. We behaved ourselves and stuck to the list, sort of. Still managed to drop a bundle. The checkout lady raved about the hot pepper raspberry chipotle sauce we got. We now have enough toothpaste to last us for several years. They didn't have low sodium V8, bulk pack eyeliner, or McCormick's Country Gravy Mix this time. Our Costco is sort of hit or miss I guess. Didn't get to try the sample boneless hot wings, as I practically got knocked over when the lady put out more samples, and they were all snatched up in a flash.


 Now there's a woman with her priorities right - eye-liner bought in bulk!

Re toothpaste to last years. When I was moving house and I cleared out the bathroom drawers I discovered that I was the proud owner of *38* bars of soap!!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Can never have too much soap, MC!  Do they have Costco in the UK?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since we're experiencing a veritable heat wave I'll be bundling up and heading out to shop. I have two grocery stores to get to this week, and of course they are in opposite directions. Today I'll go west, mostly to buy veggies for soup - lots of produce deals at that store. Since I'm rarely shopping "west", I plan on stopping by the health food store for an item I can't find in a regular grocery store - non-instant milk powder. I need it for "Kitchen Sink Cookies". Considered using my buttermilk powder, but since I'll be out anyway...
> 
> OK, here I go. Can't stop me now. Gonna pull my coat on (yes, PF, coat) and go.....
> 
> _Dang! It's co-co-cold out there!_



I never even went outside today.  Never got dressed.  I better get a shower and go to bed...BTW what's a "coat"?


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for my neighbor to get home from their trip to India.  Circumstances left them without a house key so I have the only one as I have been checking the house and car for them while they were away.  So I'm sitting here watching a late sports show and using my computer.  They're due in pretty soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I was just out scrounging for a Hefty coupon and came across this recipe for ice cream in a bag.
> 
> Sounds like a great project to entertain a bored kid!
> 
> Anybody got a bored kid I can borrow?
> 
> Make Your Own Ice Cream in a Bag | Hefty




My 68 year old is acting bored...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...BTW what's a "coat"?


Something you borrow from the neighbor's dog.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're getting a new shower installed!  I'm so excited!  It's from Bath Fitters, all one piece and very low maintenance.  The whole operation seems very professional.  Beagle is a bit consternated though.


----------



## Cooking4to

Dawgluver said:


> We're getting a new shower installed!  I'm so excited!  It's from Bath Fitters, all one piece and very low maintenance.  The whole operation seems very professional.  Beagle is a bit consternated though.



congrats on the new shower.  I bought a foreclosed investment property a while back, the previous owners must have been upset about losing their home and decided to destroy the, what looked to be brand new shower stalls that bathfitters refurbished for them.  Which I bought the house after the damage was done so them doing that actually was the reason I was able to purchase the property at such a low price {I paid $117K, house was originally sold for $319K}..

So there was some damage to drywall and scratched floors none of which was much to fix since I employed 2 full time carpenters, and I was going to rip out the showers and replace them when a neighbor came over and told me they were done by bathfitters at the same time his was done and they would come out and fix them...

So I called the company the neighbor gave me the number to and sure enough they came out and fixed them shower stalls for free, I tipped the contractors well but it was still much less than if I had to replace them units.  The showers looked great when they were done, I sold that house last year for $335K and one of the reasons the buyers liked it so much was because the showers looked brand new, when underneath was old pink and yellow tiles, lol...

Anyway good luck with the new shower its always fun to upgrade the home you live in, I built my home a few years back and still find stuff to change, I added this last year..
this corner leads out to one of our porches, we originally left it empty for a table my wife had, after the house was built we put the table there and she hated it, so it stayed empty, last year we went to a friends house and they had a troth sink in their kitchen, my wife loved it, we entertain a lot and that sink {I think its 34" long} gets filled with ice and water then we can fit about 24 bottles of beer and a few bottles of wine, its a handy spot too because the slider off of the kitchen goes right down to the pool house...  the granite was tough to match since our kitchen was already built, but it came pretty perfect..  I put my food warmers and crock pots on that counter when we are entertaining, when I first tallied up that it was going to cost me about $4500 for 10sq feet of my kitchen after it was already built I wasn't too happy, but the wife wanted it and I am happy we did it...

I also added the fanimation ceiling fan, I love that thing, it has a weird pattern, is super quiet and moves a ton of air. our ceilings are over 10ft in the kitchen and moving air from up there is tough...












I would love to see some pics of your shower when it is done, I retired from the business and used to get just as excited as my customers when we did everything from remodels to full builds so needless to say I miss it...

My next project at my house is going to be adding a rain shower head to my master baths jacuzzi, Its actually pretty involved, I need to add a diverter valve to the existing roman faucet, then run the tubing to feed the shower head above the ceiling, then add the curtain rod system my wife picked out and change a bit of tile work around.  We already have a shower in the master bath but my wife uses the jet tub, then goes and has to rinse off in the shower, this way she will be able to just stand up rinse off and be done. 
I have all the materials just havent broken out the tools yet.  Someday soon, I will do it...


----------



## Katie H

Hmmm...what am I doing?  Planning ahead?  Thinking ahead?  Whatever applies.

Tomorrow is shaping up to be a VERY busy day, so I thought I'd eliminate some of the crunch by preparing most of tomorrow's evening meal.  Glenn's son and his little one will be here for supper and both are hearty eaters even though the little boy is only 2.

I just finished preparing this macaroni and cheese that's done in the crock-pot.  I sampled it before putting it into the crock and, WOW, can't wait for it after it's been done cooking.  Promises to be pretty yummy.

The rest of today will probably be spent entering recipes into the computer and, finally, writing down and putting into the computer some recipes I developed this last week.  I have a bad habit of thinking I'll remember how I did thus and such when I create a winner.  Well, you can imagine how that goes!  I have to say I AM getting better in my old age.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Like you, Katie, I've been playing in my recipes. I'm a compulsive clipper, saving all kinds of recipes that "look good" until I actually read it over thoroughly. A lot of those saved recipes are getting filed in the round file! Those that make it through the winnowing are sorted out into their proper slot in my file folder.

I swear I have more saved recipes than days left to live...




Dawgluver said:


> We're getting a new shower installed!...


Enjoy your new shower, Dawg. BTW, is it big enough for two?


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> Like you, Katie, I've been playing in my recipes. I'm a compulsive clipper, saving all kinds of recipes that "look good" until I actually read it over thoroughly. A lot of those saved recipes are getting filed in the round file! Those that make it through the winnowing are sorted out into their proper slot in my file folder.
> 
> I swear I have more saved recipes than days left to live...
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new shower, Dawg. BTW, is it big enough for two?


I like to keep recipes in "scrap" books, i.e. blank pages with the recipe cut out from magazines which I have been doing all my life.  Getting a computer is a new thing for me so, if I saw a recipe online that I tried and wanted to keep, I would write it up into the latest recipe book.  

The benefit of this system is that I can take out a page (they are clipped together with punch holes) and have it there beside me in the kitchen to follow.  

How does it work with recipes on a computer?  Do you have a laptop in the kitchen?  Are they transferable onto a mobile phone? (I am not techno savvy)

If the recipe is no good, I can remove it from the page (they are stuck on to blank pages).  I keep a list of successful recipes as a reference when entertaining.


----------



## Zhizara

I love to copy a recipe on the computer.  I copy it to my word processing program and edit it to be easier to read, and change ingredients I'd prefer to use.  When I have it ready, I print a copy and review again.  

I have quite a stack of these.  Sometimes I actually take them out and see if I'll actually try them.


----------



## creative

Zhizara said:


> I love to copy a recipe on the computer.  I copy it to my word processing program and edit it to be easier to read, and change ingredients I'd prefer to use.  When I have it ready, I print a copy and review again.
> 
> I have quite a stack of these.  Sometimes I actually take them out and see if I'll actually try them.


Ah...the advantages of a printer!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Putting recipes on the computer has helped me to create a personal cook book of sorts.  I increase the font size and *BOLD* the type so I can see them much easier than the recipes in most of my cookbooks.   I also made a cheat sheet of sorts that I slipped into a top loading plastic sleeve and pinned inside a kitchen cabinet door.  It has recipes for blender mayonnaise, basic salad dressing, temps for roasted meats vegetables etc...  All the simple things I should remember and don't, lol!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Putting recipes on the computer has helped me to create a personal cook book of sorts.  I increase the font size and *BOLD* the type so I can see them much easier than the recipes in most of my cookbooks.   I also made a cheat sheet of sorts that I slipped into a top loading plastic sleeve and pinned inside a kitchen cabinet door.  It has recipes for blender mayonnaise, basic salad dressing, temps for roasted meats vegetables etc... * All the simple things I should remember and don't, lol!*



Who says those are important things to remember, heck they are written down.  The things to keep in your memory are those that are not written down, sunsets, children, parents, friends, kittens and puppies...infinitely more important than recipes.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> We're getting a new shower installed!  I'm so excited!  It's from Bath Fitters, all one piece and very low maintenance.  The whole operation seems very professional.  Beagle is a bit consternated though.



It's so much fun to get something new Dawg! 

I'm sitting here in our little computer/TV room enjoying our new fireplace that arrived at the door an hour ago. Fake though it is, it will give us a realistic feel, and heat only if we want it. Next Christmas our little fake tree will look adorable on the top, without the heat of course. The thing practically matches the wall color, and the dancing flames are so realistic.


----------



## Katie H

Been playin' out in my studio with Sally and Bella.  Got a wild hair that caused me to want to try my hand at making tee shirt scarves.  Had lots of fun and ended up with 3 really neat ones.  Two will go to Glenn's son's wife and another will go to one of the "thinks she's grown up" granddaughters who just turned 11.

I'll take some photos and share.


----------



## Katie H

Scarves are all done and really fun and easy to make.

The purple one and one of the blue-and-gold/yellow ones are a looped version.  The other blue-and-gold/yellow one is done in strips infinity-style.  They only took about 15 minutes each to make and I bought the tee shirts at an area thrift store for a dollar each.

Have a look:


----------



## Dawgluver

Super cute, Katie!


----------



## Cooking4to

I love printed recipes, I will sometimes copy the pages of my books, not to mess with a book when cooking, these are very handy for printed recipes Amazon.com: Architec Recipe Rock: Recipe Holders: Kitchen & Dining
Breadtopia sells them for $9.99


----------



## creative

Cooking4to said:


> I love printed recipes, I will sometimes copy the pages of my books, not to mess with a book when cooking, these are very handy for printed recipes Amazon.com: Architec Recipe Rock: Recipe Holders: Kitchen & Dining
> Breadtopia sells them for $9.99


To not mess up a book, if I am cooking a recipe from it, I simply cover the opened pages with a piece of thin, transparent hard plastic.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> To not mess up a book, if I am cooking a recipe from it, I simply cover the opened pages with a piece of thin, transparent hard plastic.


I have a Perspex or plastic stand that holds the book up at a slant and protects the pages from mess - similar to this.


Acrylic Cookbook Stand in books and book stands at Lakeland


I've had it for about 30 years so I don't think I bought it from Lakeland. useful though - the book doesn't take up so much room.


Off to bed now. I've had a few late nights this week so I'm having an early one tonight - 11pm. Night-night, all.


----------



## Cooking4to

I have a cookbook stand also, but the boks are always trying to close so I clip them open and if I mix something and it splatters it is at risk of getting dirty.  It seems much easier to copy the page in the machine and put it in my binder, then if I need it I pull it out, put it in the recipe rock {I have 3 of them since sometimes I will cook a bunch of stuff at once} and then just put it back... After I get a bunch of them I run then through the laminater.  I actually havent added many recipes lately.  I will also sometimes use the ipod, it has its own stand built in...


----------



## Cheryl J

That's a nice little faux fireplace, Kay.  I love the look of fireplaces, whether they are real or not.   Some places around my neighborhood have fireplaces, I don't and there are some times I wish I did. 

Dawg, I hope all goes well with your new shower!  I've been wanting to re-do my master bath for a year or two now, but I'm still not quite ready to commit.  

C42, if I want a recipe from one of my older cookbooks that don't want to lay flat , I do the same as you and try to copy it on my printer.  If it's something I know I'll want for years and it can't be found online, I re-type it and put it in a plastic sleeve.  I'm lazy though, so I don't want to do that very often.


----------



## tinlizzie

Can't recall where I heard this hint:  whether it's a single sheet or book, set your clear glass 9" x 12" (approx.) casserole dish on the recipe.  Maybe not if the recipe is for something that's cooked in that dish . . .


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Cheryl, we're really enjoying the new little fireplace.

I seldom use a cookbook anymore and the recipes I use from the internet are copied into bold 16 print on wordpad. I have a clip attached to the inside bottom of a top cabinet door to hold the full page recipe. Works fine for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cute little fireplace, Kayelle!  We're loving our new shower.  It was tiny and leaky to begin with, we were able to gain a good 4" or so with the replacement.  I just had them rip the whole thing out and replace it rather than having a shell installed on top of the old one.  Also had them install a shelf unit with a place to put my foot up to shave my legs.

(Psst, CG, it's still not quite big enough for two...)


----------



## Cooking4to

Cheryl J said:


> That's a nice little faux fireplace, Kay.  I love the look of fireplaces, whether they are real or not.   Some places around my neighborhood have fireplaces, I don't and there are some times I wish I did.
> 
> Dawg, I hope all goes well with your new shower!  I've been wanting to re-do my master bath for a year or two now, but I'm still not quite ready to commit.
> 
> C42, if I want a recipe from one of my older cookbooks that don't want to lay flat , I do the same as you and try to copy it on my printer.  If it's something I know I'll want for years and it can't be found online, I re-type it and put it in a plastic sleeve.  I'm lazy though, so I don't want to do that very often.




I also like that fire place, a friend of mine has a small electric heater/fireplace in his home office, it actually looks real, and he burns a wood wick candle that smells and sounds like a fireplace when he is in there, pretty cool..  I have NO real fireplaces in my house, they are all gas inserts, its a real fire in there but not a real fireplace, I am not complaining because I have tended real fireplaces before and its much more fun to just flip the switch and see the fire s, splitting the wood and carrying it through the house, and the bugs, nah....


I was a t a home show in las vegas a few years back and they had a virtual kitchen, system.  It was made by an italian company and had to be imported and installed, and was not very affordable , BUT hands down one of the coolest kitchen gadgets I ever seen.

It had a scale that you could build into your counter top and the display was an invisible led type that would also speak the weight to you, and the unit had a built in interface with your stove {that could be retro fitted to any stove, it was essentially little motors that attached to your knobs}.  But the best part was the recipe function, it verbally told you your recipe, you typed or scanned the recipes in and it would tell them to you and listen to your commands..  So you said "chicken marsala" and it pulled up your recipe, then you said 'first step" and it told you, then you could say "weigh flour" and add flour to the scale until it told you to stop, then it would also turn down your stove top after set time intervals, it was really something...  They weren't advertising a price, but the gentleman that demo'd it for me and my wife said to expect to pay around $10K US, so it wasn't something we would ever buy but still fun to play with...

Anyway I thought for sure we would see a recipe system like that, maybe not as extravagant BUT at least talk you through a recipe...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You know *C4to*, with your likely New England accent, that Italian system might not be able to understand you...

Cute fireplace, *Kayelle*. Looks similar to one our daughter has. When we visit, she lets Dad keep it in her bedroom and gives him her bed - a double. Good thing I don't want the warm room, cuz I'd be on the floor if we shared a double! 

Re: keeping recipes and cookbooks clean. Since we tend to pass cookbooks along from generation to generation, I tend to think of smudges and marking as  happy memories. We all tend to make notes in the margins, too. Kinda like food diaries. The couple times I've gotten cookbooks from either friends or resale book shops, I actually enjoy the ones with notations. Even the smudges are happy sights to me. OK, so I'm just an old sap...

*************

I'm seriously thinking of heading to a sports store for ankle wrap. I love to grocery shop because it means lots of new meals to cook, but my ankles are so achy when I get home they say "can the cooking wait a day or two?" Looks like IcyHot and I will be getting cozy tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

I was just reading the Los Angeles Times and saw an article about a tiny little father and son restaurant about an hour and a half up the highway from here.  They just got started a couple of years ago.  Copper Top BBQ -they only have 5 tables, outside seating only.  It's in Big Pine, population 1800.  

Yelp is not the most prestigious by any means, but it sure is fun to see a little place work so hard, gain some loyal followers, and get some recognition for their awesome eats.  Daughter and I are going over there for lunch in the next week or so.   

Yelp names BBQ spot in Big Pine, CA the best restaurant in the country - LA Times


----------



## Cooking4to

Cooking Goddess said:


> You know *C4to*, with your likely New England accent, that Italian system might not be able to understand you...
> 
> .



lol, That reminds me of this video..

warning he swears, so don't play around kids ... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGxKhUuZ0Rc


----------



## CarolPa

Katie H said:


> Scarves are all done and really fun and easy to make.
> 
> The purple one and one of the blue-and-gold/yellow ones are a looped version.  The other blue-and-gold/yellow one is done in strips infinity-style.  They only took about 15 minutes each to make and I bought the tee shirts at an area thrift store for a dollar each.
> 
> Have a look:




Steeler Scarves!


----------



## Katie H

CarolPa said:


> Steeler Scarves!



Could be, I guess.  But, no, they're the colors of our nearby college team, the Murray State Racers, which is where our daughter-in-law works.  She's in the P.R. department and is a huge Racers fan.  I have a feeling the scarves will be getting a real workout, especially since the b'ball team is hugely successful!!  They've been burning up the court both home and away.  A really good year for them.


----------



## Cheryl J

I love those scarves, Katie.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished spraying a potent water, pepper solution all over my yard.Around the vehicles.

We've had a problem for a few weeks now with feral/stray cats fighting at all hours of the night.Spraying everything in sight.The smell alone is terrible.
Thought it the safer approach to the problem.

Hopefully tonight we can get a full nights sleep.My dogs barking won't be waking me up.
That solution just might work.Had a stuffy nose a little while ago.Now it's gone.


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> It's so much fun to get something new Dawg!
> 
> I'm sitting here in our little computer/TV room enjoying our new fireplace that arrived at the door an hour ago. Fake though it is, it will give us a realistic feel, and heat only if we want it. Next Christmas our little fake tree will look adorable on the top, without the heat of course. The thing practically matches the wall color, and the dancing flames are so realistic.



Kayelle?

Does your heater have a blower on the bottom of it?Little vent holes?
What's the brand name on it? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Dawgluver

Laundry.  I can't figure out how one man can generate so much.  He doesn't smell that bad.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> Kayelle?
> 
> Does your heater have a blower on the bottom of it?Little vent holes?
> What's the brand name on it? If you don't mind my asking.



Yep, it does CM. Are you wanting one? It also comes in other colors. Here's where we bought it.

Duraflame 950 Cranberry Electric Fireplace Stove with Remote Control - DFS-950-7


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Laundry.  I can't figure out how one man can generate so much.  He doesn't smell that bad.



Oddly, I was just wondering today how two adults in this house seem to create more dirty laundry than when the kids also lived at home. We're either hyper-clean or very dirty. I think we'll just start wearing our clothes into the shower when we bathe. After all, the fabric is "wash and wear".


----------



## CarolPa

When I had my apartment, I made sure I had enough clothes to last 2 weeks, including under garments, because I had to either go to a laundromat or a laundry room in the complex.  Also, I didn't want to be washing such small loads, as I was paying by the load.  I have continued that same procedure  into retirement, so our clothes don't need washing as often, and we don't have to do small loads.  Men seem to do more "dirty work" than women, at least that's the case in our house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I do laundry every other week or I can get three weeks out of it.  It costs me the same as doing it weekly, I use a laundromat, too!  No hook-ups in this apartment.

Also easier to keep track of what is spent on my uniforms for tax reasons.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm home from the hospital, resting in bed with two of our fur babies and the Sunday paper, as well as the book I'm reading now. DH is outside working on building a small dresser-size greenhouse for me. It will look something like this:






http://mygreenhouseplans.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Wood-Mini-Greenhouse.jpg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome Home and I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you're all better, GG!  What a cute greenhouse!


----------



## Kayelle

Love the greenhouse GG !  I'm glad you're home and better...your cruise next month is still a go, yes?


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Love the greenhouse GG !  I'm glad you're home and better...your cruise next month is still a go, yes?



I'm afraid not. I'm better, but not good enough to travel, and there's more treatment coming up,so we had to cancel. However, we bought trip insurance, so we will reschedule when I'm well enough to enjoy it


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> I'm afraid not. I'm better, but not good enough to travel, and there's more treatment coming up,so we had to cancel. However, we bought trip insurance, so we will reschedule when I'm well enough to enjoy it



oh, I'm so very sorry GG. I know how you were both looking forward to that trip. Getting you well is the most important thing, but I still feel so badly for you.


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> Yep, it does CM. Are you wanting one? It also comes in other colors. Here's where we bought it.
> 
> Duraflame 950 Cranberry Electric Fireplace Stove with Remote Control - DFS-950-7



We've had 2 of those before.Not that brand though.
Replacing the parts just became too much of a hassle time/money.
Were holding out for a real fireplace.


----------



## bethzaring

We are finally moving dh into my new house. We have been living at both houses. Here is what we moved today.

CM, do you mean a real real fireplace, one where you burn wood?

I have a fake gas fireplace put in and we love it.  I chose not to have a blower installed and do not regret it.  It throws off a lot of heat, but the house is small and the living room even smaller


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gee beth, when we moved from OH to AZ all we had to relocate was a cat. 

I'm sitting here in silence, TV turned off. After an evening news full of "SnowSnowSnow!" "balls.balls.balls." followed by "windandSnow!" I've had it. My Lord, they have to hype the weather up here days in advance, as if talking about it will make it go away. If you haven't learned how to deal with winter up here by now, you may as well move to FL.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm home from the hospital, resting in bed with two of our fur babies...



Glad you're home. It's a shame you have to postpone your cruise, but I suppose it's better safe than sorry. I'm sure your fur babies will make you feel even better quicker. BTW, couldn't see the greenhouse -  the link wouldn't work for me. I'm sure it's cute.


----------



## Mad Cook

bethzaring said:


> We are finally moving dh into my new house. We have been living at both houses. Here is what we moved today.
> 
> CM, do you mean a real real fireplace, one where you burn wood?
> 
> I have a fake gas fireplace put in and we love it. I chose not to have a blower installed and do not regret it. It throws off a lot of heat, but the house is small and the living room even smaller


I desperately hope that the horse isn't travelling in the trailer!

PLEASE, PLEASE, NEVER  DO THIS AGAIN! The saving of money on the hire of a proper horse box is not worth a dead or severely injured horse.

And, please, DC-ers, don't ever imagine that this is an acceptable method of transporting an equine or any other animal.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do laundry every other week or I can get three weeks out of it.  It costs me the same as doing it weekly, I use a laundromat, too!  No hook-ups in this apartment.
> 
> Also easier to keep track of what is spent on my uniforms for tax reasons.




It's cheaper for me to do it every two weeks because I still only have 1 load of each category, whites, colors, jeans.  Towels and sheets get done weekly. I know having the uniforms adds a big load to it.


----------



## bethzaring

Mad Cook said:


> I desperately hope that the horse isn't travelling in the trailer!
> 
> PLEASE, PLEASE, NEVER DO THIS AGAIN! The saving of money on the hire of a proper horse box is not worth a dead or severely injured horse.
> 
> And, please, DC-ers, don't ever imagine that this is an acceptable method of transporting an equine or any other animal.


 

Relax, this is/was a perfectly safe way to transport an animal.  DH and his family have worked, trained, had horses for at least 400 years.  Horses are a way of life for him and his ancestors.

The horse arrived safely to his new home.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished cataloging and organizing our music CDs.  They're usually in their space in alpha order but we've added quite a few new ones over the last year and things got a bit jumbled.  Now everyone's in order and I have a printout of what we have.  It'll be easier to select something we want to hear.  As a matter of fact I think I have me a hankerin' for some Vikki Carr.


----------



## Chef Munky

bethzaring said:


> We are finally moving dh into my new house. We have been living at both houses. Here is what we moved today.
> 
> CM, do you mean a real real fireplace, one where you burn wood?
> 
> I have a fake gas fireplace put in and we love it.  I chose not to have a blower installed and do not regret it.  It throws off a lot of heat, but the house is small and the living room even smaller



Yes I mean a real wood burning fireplace.Or a nice wood stove.
This house currently doesn't have either.It's ok.My next house will.

The picture of your horse reminded me of how my parents transported their lil Shetland pony around.He was so small our other trailers would have been too large for him.He let them know when he wanted to go for a ride.He stood by the car and waited.He was quite the character.

Dad would take out the back seat.Roll down the windows and take him out for a drive.I'm not kidding that lil guy thought he was a dog.Hanging his head out the window.At first glance one thought he was..

I'm still in therapy about that...J/K.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching the Championship Parade for the Patriots. In the past 12 years we have had nine championship Duck Tour parades for any one of our four championship teams.

The only difference between the Patriots parade and the others, is that the Pat's parade do not get to go into the Charles River.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just finishing up my second cup of coffee, doing laundry, and fixin' to go outside and plant some herb seeds.  I meant to do that last week but didn't get around to it.  Nice sunny day for it today.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Just finishing up my second cup of coffee, doing laundry, and fixin' to go outside and plant some herb seeds.  I meant to do that last week but didn't get around to it.  Nice sunny day for it today.



Just in case you don't get around to that planting again, you are most welcome to come to Boston and help shovel for tomorrow's storm. And you can stick around for the one coming Monday also. All the hot cocoa you can drink free.


----------



## Cheryl J

No, thank you, Addie!   Give C42 a call and get his sons to come over.   

Seriously, I hope it's an early spring for all of you on the east coast.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> No, thank you, Addie!   Give C42 a call and get his sons to come over.
> 
> Seriously, I hope *it's an early spring *for all of you on the east coast.



Those are the best words I have heard in the past 10 days. It tells me there is hope for me and the rest of New England. Fortunately we have a maintenance crew that are out here when the first flake falls. They just kept going over the same paths until there wasn't a flake left. I just hope management recognizes them for what they accomplished. No flake stayed on the ground more than five minutes. And when they weren't out with the snow blowers and plows, they were inside mopping up any snow that had melted from shoes. I think I will send an email off to management.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just getting home from an ER visit...fractured two bones in my foot.  Was out in the kitchen, the fan fell over and cracked me right across the foot. Oh yea!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no!  Well that sure sux.  Heal fast, PF {{{hugs}}}. Boot or cast?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Well that sure sux.  Heal fast, PF *{{{hugs}}}*. Boot or cast?



Thanks, needed.

Boot, a cast is too risky for a diabetic.

So I am walking around barefoot on the left and a boot on the right, LOL!  Sleeping with the boot on will be tricky.


----------



## Josie1945

Princess so sorry you got hurt. 
Hope it heals fast.

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Josie!


----------



## Dawgluver

Having broken my foot too and speaking from experience, the boot is really annoying to sleep in.  Be really careful navigating ice and snow.  I had to figure out how to drive with my left foot.  It helped that my bone doc got me a temporary handicapped tag.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, no!  I'm so sorry to hear that, princess.  Best wishes for a super speedy recovery.  

It's crazy how one minute everything is fine, and the next, you're in the ER.  I tripped over my late mother's oxygen hose 5 years ago and fell hard - cracked my hipbone and didn't have to have surgery, but took me a while in rehab to be able to walk and support my weight on that leg. Best wishes to you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gee, PF, hope your foot heals quickly. I guess I got a sympathy boo-boo for you, too. For what it's worth, my right big toe is now bigger than earlier today...

We have 90-degree turns in our staircases: three steps on the upper part, eight or nine on the lower stretch - 9 up to the 2nd floor, 8 down to the basement. Anyway, I swear those last three steps are just a bit steeper than the rest of them. Sometimes, when coming up carrying something, my toe will hit the edge of the step instead of clearing it. Well, lets just say the Griddler and I sustained similar injuries. Now my bunion has a bunion.  At least the Griddler still works!

Anyway, get well fast. You never know when you'll need to give someone a swift kick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Having broken my foot too and speaking from experience, the boot is really annoying to sleep in.  Be really careful navigating ice and snow.  I had to figure out how to drive with my left foot.  It helped that my bone doc got me a temporary handicapped tag.



The bus stop is just around the corner and will dump me off in front of the facility.  No problem, seeing as we haven't had any snow.  I'm sure someone at work will be happy to haul me to the grocery store.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, no!  I'm so sorry to hear that, princess.  Best wishes for a super speedy recovery.
> 
> It's crazy how one minute everything is fine, and the next, you're in the ER.  I tripped over my late mother's oxygen hose 5 years ago and fell hard - cracked my hipbone and didn't have to have surgery, but took me a while in rehab to be able to walk and support my weight on that leg. Best wishes to you!



About 40 years ago I jumped down the front steps of my home. When I landed I heard a big crack. Taking that first step to get back into the house, told me I had a broken foot. I broke the outside carpel bones on the left side of my left foot. Now, just stepping on a vacuum cord instead of over it, I have broken my foot several times over the years. I have learned not to walk over small stones either. 

And of course because I know everything in the world, now when I break it, I don't go to no stinkin' doctor! No, not me. I know what to do. I broke it again two weeks ago and it is now just showing signs of healing. For how long, that I don't know. What I did for my foot was limp a lot. I am limping a little less today. 

And for you PF,   May you heal quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, no!  I'm so sorry to hear that, princess.  Best wishes for a super speedy recovery.
> 
> It's crazy how one minute everything is fine, and the next, you're in the ER.  I tripped over my late mother's oxygen hose 5 years ago and fell hard - cracked my hipbone and didn't have to have surgery, but took me a while in rehab to be able to walk and support my weight on that leg. Best wishes to you!



You would think I would know better than to wander around barefoot.  Thanks for the best wishes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> About 40 years ago I jumped down the front steps of my home. When I landed I heard a big crack. Taking that first step to get back into the house, told me I had a broken foot. I broke the outside carpel bones on the left side of my left foot. Now, just stepping on a vacuum cord instead of over it, I have broken my foot several times over the years. I have learned not to walk over small stones either.
> 
> 
> 
> And of course because I know everything in the world, now when I break it, I don't go to no stinkin' doctor! No, not me. I know what to do. I broke it again two weeks ago and it is now just showing signs of healing. For how long, that I don't know. What I did for my foot was limp a lot. I am limping a little less today.
> 
> 
> 
> And for you PF,   May you heal quickly.




The last time I broke my foot, the bone doc said,"Yeah, you broke that sucker."  I had X-rays which were billed separately.  Then I got bone doc's bill.  $438 for agreeing that I broke my foot.  I didn't like being billed for his affirmation of something I already knew.  I already had the boot.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The bus stop is just around the corner and will dump me off in front of the facility.  *No problem, seeing as we haven't had any snow*.  I'm sure someone at work will be happy to haul me to the grocery store.



Sorry to hear about your foot and shush about the snow!  

I'm sure the snow gods are planning something special to cheer you up! 

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> The last time I broke my foot, the bone doc said,"Yeah, you broke that sucker."  I had X-rays which were billed separately.  Then I got bone doc's bill.  $438 for agreeing that I broke my foot.  I didn't like being billed for his affirmation of something I already knew.  I already had the boot.



Oh yes, I hate the radiology bill and also paying because I told the doctor what was wrong.  We should get a discount for telling the doctor the diagnosis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Sorry to hear about your foot and shush about the snow!
> 
> I'm sure the snow gods are planning something special to cheer you up!
> 
> Good luck!



Yes, I get to drag Shrek all around town later today for his eye appointment, I hope it has warmed up by then so the ice on the streets melts.  We have been getting plenty of rain.

Thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## Cooking4to

sorry to hear that pf, a foot injury is very dangerous for a diabetic, be careful...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Bored today, too cold to venture out so I decided to try my hand at sprouting some lentils, that took about 10 seconds, still bored!


----------



## Zhizara

So sorry, Princess!!  Be sure you put something on your other foot.  It wouldn't do to end up with both of them broken.

I'm still suffering with this nasty cold.  Now that I'm taking the mucus medicine, I've learned it's not a good idea to cook.  Because I'm getting so little sleep, I tend to fall asleep at my desk.  This morning it was for a couple of hours.  Not a good time to have something on the stove.

I don't feel like eating much anyway, so I'll just wing it with sandwiches and canned soup.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Bored today, too cold to venture out so I decided to try my hand at sprouting some lentils, that took about 10 seconds, still bored!



I'm going to try sprouting mustard seeds for my salads.



Zhizara said:


> So sorry, Princess!!  Be sure you put something on your other foot.  It wouldn't do to end up with both of them broken.
> 
> I'm still suffering with this nasty cold.  Now that I'm taking the mucus medicine, I've learned it's not a good idea to cook.  Because I'm getting so little sleep, I tend to fall asleep at my desk.  This morning it was for a couple of hours.  Not a good time to have something on the stove.
> 
> I don't feel like eating much anyway, so I'll just wing it with sandwiches and canned soup.



Take it easy Zhi, rest is best while laying down.  Plenty of fluids.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm trying, PF.  Bed rest would be lovely, but laying down comes with violent coughing fits.  I did manage to sleep in bed last night for about 4 hours.  I've already had a couple of "desk" naps today.  Whenever I get to nodding, I take advantage of it.

I've closed down the kitchen to anything but nuking.  I've got a couple of cheese spreads and some gazpacho to slurp on.  I'm definitely into the pampering mode.

Dinner tonight will probably be either leftover hamburger onion pie, or chicken noodle soup from a can.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a stoopy Ogre with a torn retina.  He was able to get in today for laser surgery on his eye.  I can't walk and he can't see...what a pair.

I sure hope you feel better soon Zhi!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a stoopy Ogre with a torn retina.  He was able to get in today for laser surgery on his eye.  I can't walk and he can't see...what a pair.
> 
> I sure hope you feel better soon Zhi!




Thanks!

Yours sounds like a movie idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yours sounds like a movie idea!



He was complaining about a huge floater that wouldn't go away and lots of little ones floating around like flies.  I tried to get him to the eye doctor then, but he insisted on making an appointment.  I took him today and his optometrist took him directly to the eye surgeon after one look.  Apparently is was quite a large tear and the laser they did today may not work.  If so, he will need to have the more intrusive surgery.  I really don't want a blind Ogre hanging around, he loves to read and watch TV.


----------



## RyLouise

I'm confused on how to use this app!



Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

I sure know how to  have fun. I finally got to go shopping yesterday, I was almost through, and I had to call Spike who was on the other side of the store. "Spike, *We HAVE to check out RIGHT NOW!" *

"What's the matter?" 

"*I am very sick*.!"

So we checkout. I don't know what hit me, but it was horrible. That is all I remember. I don't remember getting in the car. In fact that is the last thing I remember. Evidently he shut off my phone when we got to checkout. I don't know how I got my scooter on the elevator, going in my apartment with it or even getting into my apartment. The Pirate said that he had to take my coat off. The Pirate said that Spike told him that I passed out in the car. I have no idea of what was wrong with me. I was just *so SICK!* I do remember starting to get the dry heaves at the back of the store at the meat department. 

Well here it is 16 hours later and I am feeling just fine. I have been drinking a lot of water lately. Something I never do. I thought for sure I had the flu! I have never had the flu in my life. So much for self diagnosis. 

I have four kids. One lives in Vermont. My daughter lives just 30 seconds away, and the two boys are constantly in and out of my home. So I look to them to look after me. I have no qualms about either one undressing me if need be. Spike took care of his wife all through her cancer and even when she died in his arms. He is the one who just jumps in and does what is necessary. The Pirate makes sure I eat and cleans my home for me. When I had the Norvirus a couple of years ago, they both cleaned me and washed me down. Changed my bed and made sure I had a clean nightgown on. I don't like to let my daughter know when I am sick until after it is all over. She has enough to handle with her own health problems and those of her husband's. And she can not handle vomit or blood. She gets sicker that me just being in the same room where it is. For me, the more blood and gore, the more I love it. I love watching surgeries. 

I am just ever so grateful that I do have the two boys to take care of me. Who'da a thunk it! It is my boys to my rescue.


----------



## Addie

I am such a happy camper. I finally have a new phone. The keys and screen are so much larger. And it has a designated 911 key. One I will use a lot I am sure. But the best thing is that it has a slide out qwerty board. I am so tired of straining my eyes to see my present keyboard and screen. Well worth the $30 it cost me. And my service is still FREE! 

The down side? I Have to learn a whole new phone. And from the reviews, the 911 key is very sensitive. I will just have to learn to be careful with it. I going  to look around for a case for it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Waiting for delivery of the 8 boxes of girl scout cookies I ordered.   Can't wait to sink my teeth into a Thin Mint.


----------



## Katie H

Still basking in the glow of the fun Glenn and I had yesterday afternoon.
We spent about 2 hours target shooting.  We went out to  the back portion of our property, behind our 2-acre pond, and set up a  target range.

I bought myself a sweet .38 special last June and  because of hand reconstructive surgery that month haven't been able to  play much with my new toy...until yesterday that is.  Had a ball.

We  set up a 45-foot range and laid out all our ammunition and our weapons.   We also had my .357, which I'm pretty sure has been feeling neglected.

It  has been some time since I've done any shooting but I was back in the  groove after about a dozen rounds.  After that, look out.  I was  shooting groups clustered so close together that some of the hits were  on top of each other.

Kept making the targets smaller and farther away and I was still, pardon the term, on target.  For me, it comes right back no matter how long it's been since I shot last.

I had one of the best teachers around...one of my favorite uncles who was a champion sharpshooter of his state for many, many years.  He was also a police officer for his whole career and stayed "sharp" all along.  I lived a few miles from him when I was in college and we went to the range often.  There were times when I wanted to whack him with my weapon he was such a tough taskmaster.  I will say, however, that his drilling and lessons paid off.

Can't wait to get back out an do more.  No chance today because Mother Nature is providing rain.

The next thing I plan to do is to get my conceal carry license.  Need to keep it legal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds fun Katie, I love going shooting.  Have done since I was 5 years old with Dad bracing me for the shot.  I also helped with the reloading.  Almost good enough weather to go out this year.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just getting home from an ER visit...fractured two bones in my foot.  Was out in the kitchen, the fan fell over and cracked me right across the foot. Oh yea!!!



Dang that sucks!  Feel better soon!


----------



## bakechef

I haven't shot a gun in years.  I used to really enjoy it.  We'd go down to the sand pits near our house to shoot, it was the perfect place for it.  I was a pretty good shot as a youngin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Dang that sucks!  Feel better soon!



It's getting better as long as I don't stand too long.  The boot weighs more than I am used to dragging along.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's getting better as long as I don't stand too long.  The boot weighs more than I am used to dragging along.




The boot is an instrument of torture.  The bottom of it is almost impossible to walk on, all rounded and bumpy.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's getting better as long as I don't stand too long.  The boot weighs more than I am used to dragging along.



All you need is an Ogre and a skate!


----------



## bakechef

Watching movies today.  It's 71 degrees today and we're inside watching movies 

Rob and I just went out on the back deck for 30 seconds just so that we could say that we didn't stay inside all day...


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's getting better as long as I don't stand too long.  The boot weighs more than I am used to dragging along.



I had bone spur surgery my senior year in high school, had to walk around with a boot, the upside is that it got me out of gym class!


----------



## Addie

*Check this out if you are considered low income*

Lifeline Internet: A welcome addition to the Lifeline phone program


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching the Grammys with some FB friends.  Who the heck was that woman singing with my heartthrob, Tom Jones?  She had on (barely) the strangest dress I've ever seen.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> All you need is an Ogre and a skate!



LOL!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the BAFTA awards, much more interesting than the Academy Awards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Watching the Grammys with some FB friends.  Who the heck was that woman singing with my heartthrob, Tom Jones?  She had on (barely) the strangest dress I've ever seen.



The singer is Lady Gaga.  It just finished over here.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The singer is Lady Gaga.  It just finished over here.




No, I don't think so.  Gaga sang with Tony Bennett.  And looked pretty classy while doing it.

Ah, it was Jessie J.  Never heard of her.  She looked somewhat ridiculous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> No, I don't think so.  Gaga sang with Tony Bennett.  And looked pretty classy while doing it.
> 
> Ah, it was Jessie J.  Never heard of her.  She looked somewhat ridiculous.



Sorry, brain dead...time for bed.


----------



## Dawgluver

I loved this year's Grammys!  Fun to watch. Those weird blond girls were still kind of weird though.


----------



## Addie

I have been up all night. And I got up around 7:30 yesterday and had no naps at all. I am developing a real sleeping problem. This started about three months ago. I wasn't to concerned. Where was I going? Nowhere. But the hours I am not sleeping is getting longer and longer. Now I am concerned. I am tired, but every time I lay down, I become wide awake. I will mention this when I go to Winthrop for my monthly checkup. 

Well, the governor has finally declared that we are in a state of emergency. I could have told him that a week ago. Now we will be eligible for financial aid from Washington.


----------



## Cooking4to

Addie said:


> I have been up all night. And I got up around 7:30 yesterday and had no naps at all. I am developing a real sleeping problem. This started about three months ago. I wasn't to concerned. Where was I going? Nowhere. But the hours I am not sleeping is getting longer and longer. Now I am concerned. I am tired, but every time I lay down, I become wide awake. I will mention this when I go to Winthrop for my monthly checkup.
> 
> Well, the governor has finally declared that we are in a state of emergency. I could have told him that a week ago. Now we will be eligible for financial aid from Washington.



What are your daily activities like?  I have trouble sleeping when I don't do anything all day. The other day I felt like I needed a day of doing nothing after putting up with all the snow removal and crazy weather I woke up and instead of going into the gym and doing my morning hour I went and sat on the couch.  My wife made me fruit salad granola for breakfast, I watched tv for a few hours, then went and played around in the vault for a bit tidying up and made some ammo, listened to a few albums, then after the kids got home from my mothers house ate dinner and watched more TV..  Very unproductive and lazy..

Well at night I could NOT fall a sleep, I made sure not to over eat since I didnt burn much energy, and I still could not get to sleep, I kept tossing turning, and just laying there with my eyes closed, I ended up going down to the gym and doing a 90 minute session, BIG MISTAKE, then I really couldn't sleep.

I ended up dosing off around 4am and waking up at 7am...  Your body gets used to burning energy so when you don't and then have a bunch left over it doesnt like going to sleep, maybe you just need some more to do during the day, you can come over my way I will put you to work  , lol...


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I sometimes have trouble sleeping but it doesn't usually go on for more than a couple days before I finally get some sleep.  I don't like to take any meds for it.  Sometimes I use some relaxation techniques, like deep breathing, meditation, listen to the overnight radio shows, or I get up and read a bit until I feel sleepy.  It was really bad when I was still working because just when I would start to fall asleep it was time to get up for work.  Now if I eventually fall asleep I don't have to get up.  I never sleep more than 1 or 2 hours at a time.  Wake up often during the night.  I try not to let myself become too awake.


----------



## creative

I have applied something I read to help me sleep sometimes, i.e. when I get restless in bed.  I read that if you keep moving around in bed, then it sends a message to the brain that you are active.  So I consciously try to keep myself still (once comfortable), i.e. resist the urge to keep moving arms and legs.  Simultaneously I calm my mind/turn off thoughts as best I can. It really does work!!


----------



## Andy M.

This morning was spent cleaning off and moving cars so the Bobcat could clear our parking spaces.  We had the chance to reciprocate and clear off and move cars for two neighbors.

Interesting side note.  Yesterday, we went out during the storm to get some groceries.  SO called an elderly woman two doors down and asked if she needed anything ant the supermarket.  She said no but would we please stop at the liquor store and buy her a big bottle of Seagram's VO.  We did.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...Yesterday, we went out during the storm to get some groceries.  SO called an elderly woman two doors down and asked if she needed anything ant the supermarket.  She said no but would we please stop at the liquor store and buy her a big bottle of Seagram's VO.  We did.


I like the way your neighbor thinks, Andy. 


I'm still trying to cough up a lung, but at least I can breathe today and have energy back. I refuse to let a cold keep me down the supposed week. If those germs want to stay with me, they'd better keep up! Instead, they head for an easy host...Himself. I'm still prodding him to head out the door and clear our driveway. It will be a long walk for him to return those DVDs to the library if I can't drive out of here tomorrow!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I have been up all night. And I got up around 7:30 yesterday and had no naps at all. I am developing a real sleeping problem. This started about three months ago. I wasn't to concerned. Where was I going? Nowhere. But the hours I am not sleeping is getting longer and longer. Now I am concerned. I am tired, but every time I lay down, I become wide awake. I will mention this when I go to Winthrop for my monthly checkup.
> 
> Well, the governor has finally declared that we are in a state of emergency. I could have told him that a week ago. Now we will be eligible for financial aid from Washington.


Have you tried Lavender oil on your pillow or rubbed on your temples? I find it very useful when I have a bad fit of the MOTNIs (*M*iddle *O*f *T*he *N*ight *I*nsomnia)


----------



## Mad Cook

I spent yesterday afternoon in the garage sorting out the freezer. It was seriously in need of a re-organisation. Found things I forgot I'd got.

Today I spent the afternoon cooking up a storm with some of my discoveries. There were one or two surprises. For example, I'd found a box of what I thought was Bolognese ragu so decided to make lasagne and cannelloni. However, when I got to it it turns out that it's shepherd's pie filling made with ground lamb! What the hell, I thought, and went ahead as I'd already made the bechamel. So now I have shepherd's lasagne and cannelloni pastore! 

I really MUST start labelling things I consign to the freezer!

I also found some frozen gooseberries so I made some gooseberry sauce for eating with mackerel or other oily fish. 

Feeling very pleased with myself.


----------



## creative

Mad Cook said:


> I spent yesterday afternoon in the garage sorting out the freezer. It was seriously in need of a re-organisation. Found things I forgot I'd got.
> 
> Today I spent the afternoon cooking up a storm with some of my discoveries. There were one or two surprises. For example, I'd found a box of what I thought was Bolognese ragu so decided to make lasagne and cannelloni. However, when I got to it it turns out that it's shepherd's pie filling made with ground lamb! What the hell, I thought, and went ahead as I'd already made the bechamel. So now I have shepherd's lasagne and cannelloni pastore!
> 
> I really MUST start labelling things I consign to the freezer!
> 
> I also found some frozen gooseberries so I made some gooseberry sauce for eating with mackerel or other oily fish.
> 
> Feeling very pleased with myself.


Sorting stuff out is always a good feeling and, as you found, making discoveries along the way!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I sometimes have trouble sleeping but it doesn't usually go on for more than a couple days before I finally get some sleep.  I don't like to take any meds for it.  Sometimes I use some relaxation techniques, like deep breathing, meditation, listen to the overnight radio shows, or I get up and read a bit until I feel sleepy.  It was really bad when I was still working because just when I would start to fall asleep it was time to get up for work.  Now if I eventually fall asleep I don't have to get up.  I never sleep more than 1 or 2 hours at a time.  Wake up often during the night.  I try not to let myself become too awake.



I finally know what is setting off these bouts of not sleeping. I have neuropathy in the leg where I had a very large skin graft placed. In the middle of the night my leg will start acting up and my sleep gets interrupted. I end up having to get up, take 8 mgs. of gabapentin and stand until it kicks in. That can take anywhere from 20 minutes to 45 minutes. By then I am wide awake and am off to a round of not sleeping at nights for a week or even longer. Before you know it, I am in a vicious cycle. Up for 24 hours or longer, sleep around the clock or longer. Drives me crazy. I am now getting smarter in scheduling my medical appointments.

I try to make them for the afternoon. But this is not always possible. My cardio only sees patients in the morning, and my cardio vascular doctor has afternoon patients. If I didn't have so many medical appointments, it wouldn't bother me. One good thing that all this crazy weather is doing, is making it impossible to keep any appointments. All appointments have been cancelled until further notice.  Yea! It gives me time to deal with this crazy problem. I can't even make it to Winthrop. Just too much dang snow. Vehicles can barely get in and out of our driveway. There is just no place to put anymore snow. So while they work on that problem, I will work on mine.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I finally know what is setting off these bouts of not sleeping. I have neuropathy in the leg where I had a very large skin graft placed. In the middle of the night my leg will start acting up and my sleep gets interrupted. I end up having to get up, take 8 mgs. of gabapentin and stand until it kicks in. That can take anywhere from 20 minutes to 45 minutes. By then I am wide awake and am off to a round of not sleeping at nights for a week or even longer. Before you know it, I am in a vicious cycle. Up for 24 hours or longer, sleep around the clock or longer. Drives me crazy. I am now getting smarter in scheduling my medical appointments.
> 
> I try to make them for the afternoon. But this is not always possible. My cardio only sees patients in the morning, and my cardio vascular doctor has afternoon patients. If I didn't have so many medical appointments, it wouldn't bother me. One good thing that all this crazy weather is doing, is making it impossible to keep any appointments. All appointments have been cancelled until further notice.  Yea! It gives me time to deal with this crazy problem. I can't even make it to Winthrop. Just too much dang snow. Vehicles can barely get in and out of our driveway. There is just no place to put anymore snow. So while they work on that problem, I will work on mine.



Helpful hint with the Gabapentin, you should take it every night before bed, not wait until your leg gets twitchy.   Avoid the problem, don't wait until it happens, that's why it takes so long for it to work and you lose sleep.  

Mom swore gabapentin didn't work very well for her, she was only taking it when her pain was a 7 or 8 out of 10, once she started taking it regularly it worked wonders, her pain never got over a 5 out of ten.  If this is a benefit to you and scheduling it works, tell your doctor and get a regular prescription instead of an as needed.

As for Insomnia, it is more common in women and tied to hormonal cycles, then completely goes nuts once we hit menopause.


----------



## Zhizara

I love my Gabapentin.  I found that it works best when I take them 3 X day.  The nervous legs and itchy feet are caused by too many carbs.  If I don't eat any, I can actually skip a pill or two, but when I do take in carbs, it's best to stay ahead of the game. 

If you wait until the twichiness starts, it can be hard to get ahead of it.

Use your Gaby!  Regular use will save you so much aggravation and frustration.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I love my Gabapentin.  I found that it works best when I take them 3 X day.  The nervous legs and itchy feet are caused by too many carbs.  If I don't eat any, I can actually skip a pill or two, but when I do take in carbs, it's best to stay ahead of the game.
> 
> If you wait until the twichiness starts, it can be hard to get ahead of it.
> 
> Use your Gaby!  Regular use will save you so much aggravation and frustration.



The most I have ever been prescribed was 64 mgs. a day. Little by little I was brought down to 8 mgs a day. I recently was increased to 16 mgs a day. And it does make a difference. I have already taken my morning ones. Almost time for the noon dose. 

That little trick you told us about taking pills by tucking your head down has made taking those capsules so much easier. I don't even know I swallowed them. Thank you so much PF. 

My doctor keeps asking me if I have any neuropathy in my feet due to the diabetes. Nope. But I sure have it in my leg from the wound and graft. I was horrified when I first looked it up and saw it was for seizures. I don't have seizures. Then thinking on it, I sure do. Just watch what my leg can do if I don't take that gabapentin. I can dance a one legged jig in my sound sleep.


----------



## CarolPa

I took gabapentin for shingles after the need for narcotics was gone.  It helped.  Once the pain became manageable I quit taking it.  The DR wanted DH to take it for his shingles but he wouldn't take it because it was for seizures.  He thought it would CAUSE seizures.  He takes very little meds other than his BP pills.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I took gabapentin for shingles after the need for narcotics was gone.  It helped.  Once the pain became manageable I quit taking it.  The DR wanted DH to take it for his shingles but he wouldn't take it because it was for seizures.  He thought it would CAUSE seizures.  He takes very little meds other than his BP pills.



The pain from shingles is similar to that of a seizure, just like my leg pain. It is intense at first, then calms down just like any part of the body would do in having a seizure. Then it comes back and repeats. Just like a seizure would do. But it certainly doesn't mean you are having a seizure. It is the pain that is having the seizure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> The most I have ever been prescribed was 64 mgs. a day. Little by little I was brought down to 8 mgs a day. I recently was increased to 16 mgs a day. And it does make a difference. I have already taken my morning ones. Almost time for the noon dose.
> 
> That little trick you told us about taking pills by tucking your head down has made taking those capsules so much easier. I don't even know I swallowed them. Thank you so much PF.
> 
> My doctor keeps asking me if I have any neuropathy in my feet due to the diabetes. Nope. But I sure have it in my leg from the wound and graft. I was horrified when I first looked it up and saw it was for seizures. I don't have seizures. Then thinking on it, I sure do. Just watch what my leg can do if I don't take that gabapentin. I can dance a one legged jig in my sound sleep.



Your doctor must be child dosing you, because the normal dosage is 100-300 mg three times a day, (for 300-900 mg total in a day).  

Saw an ad for nurses at Winthrop...long commute for me


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your doctor must be child dosing you, because the normal dosage is 100-300 mg three times a day, (for 300-900 mg total in a day).
> 
> Saw an ad for nurses at Winthrop...long commute for me



Great place to work if you are desperate for a job with the elderly and most of them in advance Alzheimer's. They do have a lot of patients that go there each day for day care and some only a couple of days a week. And then there are those like me that go once a month for a vitals check. If I have recently been to the hospital for any reason, I have to report in to Winthrop when I am released. It is a super great program for the elderly. But for patients like me, it can be invasive at times. They have finally taken my word that if I feel that anything is wrong, I will let them know immediately and call for transportation to take me to Winthrop. I am one of the very few patients that do not need all of their services. 

My doctor does have to keep in mind that I am a lot shorter than a lot of kids. And with my recent weight loss also has to be kept in mind. I was 160 pounds when all of this started. I am now 125 lbs. 4'7" and 125 is just about child size and weight. 

At one time I had to have my BP meds drastically reduced because the doctor in the hospital didn't take any of the info into consideration. Dang near killed me when I kept passing out right after I would take my BP meds. My BP would plummet. Fortunately I was in the hospital for a pre-op workup when it once happened. The last words I heard were "Do we have a crash cart?"


----------



## Addie

PF, I have to say one thing for Winthrop. In the eight years I have been going there, I have NEVER seen any of the aides or nurses lose their patience with any of the patients. They have never raised their voice or treated them roughly. Every patient there is treated as if it were their very own mother or father. When Alzheimer patients reach the violent stage, they are immediately removed from the community and placed in the section for just them. I once had one slap me really hard across the face. My first reaction was to slap her back, but I knew better. I just called for one of the nurses and off she went. Behind locked doors. Never to be seen again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Great place to work if you are desperate for a job with the elderly and most of them in advance Alzheimer's. They do have a lot of patients that go there each day for day care and some only a couple of days a week. And then there are those like me that go once a month for a vitals check. If I have recently been to the hospital for any reason, I have to report in to Winthrop when I am released. It is a super great program for the elderly. But for patients like me, it can be invasive at times. They have finally taken my word that if I feel that anything is wrong, I will let them know immediately and call for transportation to take me to Winthrop. I am one of the very few patients that do not need all of their services.
> 
> *My doctor does have to keep in mind that I am a lot shorter than a lot of kids. And with my recent weight loss also has to be kept in mind. I was 160 pounds when all of this started. I am now 125 lbs. 4'7" and 125 is just about child size and weight. *
> 
> At one time I had to have my BP meds drastically reduced because the doctor in the hospital didn't take any of the info into consideration. Dang near killed me when I kept passing out right after I would take my BP meds. My BP would plummet. Fortunately I was in the hospital for a pre-op workup when it once happened. The last words I heard were "Do we have a crash cart?"



That's why I responded as I did, I knew that your smaller size would make a difference from normal dosing.

Winthrop is on the wrong side of the Mississippi...


----------



## Dawgluver

Just went out and got the mail.  My new full body snorkel skin arrived, or so I thought.  The package felt really light, so I was pleased, thinking it would pack really well.  Got inside to find the whole top edge of the padded envelope was ripped, and there was NOTHING inside!  Called the post office just in case there was a wetsuit lying on the floor there, nope.  Called the company, they're sending me another one, and filing a claim with USPS.  Turned out to be a lot easier than I thought it would be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What rotten scoundrels, Dawg! Any chance you could put Beagle on guard duty? The crook could use a new ankle decoration. 

Glad to hear you shouldn't have any trouble getting what you paid for. Nothing sadder than buying something, only to find out you're stuck with the cost of someone else's deed.

**********

I'm cruising the web, stalling until it's time for my weekly Tom Selleck fix.  Hope I can stay awake during "Blue Bloods". So far I've logged two morning I wake up at 6:30 AM, way too early for someone who goes to be between 3-4. Ended up falling asleep today a little after 9. Didn't want to get out of bed - I had done that yesterday, back and forth from hall to bedroom, finally going to the kitchen for a cuppa and a few graham crackers. Himself was sleeping lightly and heard my every move. Fingers crossed, we'll both sleep good tonight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sheesh, CG.  This cold has lasted waaayy too long!  Hope you and Himself get to feeling better soon, and that you can get some sleep!

Beagle is a lover, and is totally worthless as a guard dog.  I'm not sure if the envelope with my wetsuit got caught on something that ripped it open, or if someone was looking for CC receipts.  Or a new wetsuit.  It apparently happened in transit from CA.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, Dawg. Colds like me. And I never get enough rest to begin with, so they hang on even longer. Himself just started with this about three days ago or so. Have no idea why they stay with him so long since he gets enough rest for the both of us. 

If I wake up during the night and stay awake, I'm heading downstairs. If I make tea again I'll be sure to "season" it with a liberal amount of whiskey.


----------



## Andy M.

With temps in the single digits, SO and I went out to clear off our cars and move them so the plow can clear our parking spaces.  Sadly, my battery was dead so SO had to give me a jump start.  Then I rode around a bit to recharge the battery and warm up.

Now I'm enjoying a nice warm bowl of maple cinnamon oatmeal and a hot cup of coffee.

I have to go to a wake later for our property manager's mom.


----------



## CarolPa

Wonder why it's called a wake.  It's not because they wake!


----------



## Mad Cook

CarolPa said:


> Wonder why it's called a wake. It's not because they wake!


In this sense "wake" comes from the Old English word meaning "to watch over" or "to guard" and refers to the old tradition of keeping a vigil over the corpse the night before the burial and praying for the soul of the departed (and possibly to fend off evil spirits)

Nothing to do with waiting to see if the dead person wakes up.


(You can take the woman out of teaching but you can't take teaching out of the woman!)


----------



## CarolPa

Thank you Mad Cook for the explaination!  Now, can anyone tell me what a "rampart" is?


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Thank you Mad Cook for the explaination!  Now, can anyone tell me what a "rampart" is?



It is the top of a wall in a military base where they shoot cannons and other large firearms from. Usually a wall surrounding the base. It is mainly a defensive wall for protecting those inside. There is usually a walkway at the top with cutouts for the armaments. Soldiers walk across the top and keep an eye out for invaders. 

We have a couple of forts in Boston. They both have ramparts as they are located right on the water. The one out at George's Island was used during the Civil War for holding prisoners. During WWII for it was put back into military use for holding German prisoners. They also used the island as a focal point to find German subs right off shore of Boston. It has quite a history. I used to take my kids out there all summer long. You do have to take the Island ferry to get out and back.  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Island_(Massachusetts)#mediaviewer/File:Georgesisland.JPG


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sitting here this morning waiting for the phone to ring. My little Cheyenne (15 mo. old GD) is having surgery right now for her crossed eyes. My stomach is in knots thinking of her under general anesthesia. I don't dare go take a shower, so here I sit waiting for the phone to ring. I better get busy with something near the phone.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I'm sitting here this morning waiting for the phone to ring. My little Cheyenne (15 mo. old GD) is having surgery right now for her crossed eyes. My stomach is in knots thinking of her under general anesthesia. I don't dare go take a shower, so here I sit waiting for the phone to ring. *I better get busy with something near the phone*.



She is going to be fine. In fact you may not get a call until mother and child are home. So be patient. She is just barely put to sleep. And only to keep her still. They don't like to paralyze patients that small. Here eye has been numbed and she will have no pain when she wakes up. But she may be dang sleepy when they bring her out of it.

Go get some knitting or hand sewing while you wait.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm sitting here this morning waiting for the phone to ring. My little Cheyenne (15 mo. old GD) is having surgery right now for her crossed eyes. My stomach is in knots thinking of her under general anesthesia. I don't dare go take a shower, so here I sit waiting for the phone to ring. I better get busy with something near the phone.


 
I can just imagine how you must feel, Kay.  I'd be on pins and needles if one of my grands was having surgery and nothing would help until I got that phone call saying everything is OK.  It will come, and Cheyenne will be just fine.  Btw, I love her name!  

I'll be thinking of you and the little one, and sending healing thoughts for a speedy recovery for her. Hang in there!


----------



## Cheryl J

Getting ready to go for a walk in the desert.  Since we had so much rain recently, I'm hoping to see some wildflowers.  The desert floor is so green right now, it's amazing.


----------



## creative

Cheryl J said:


> Getting ready to go for a walk in the desert.  Since we had so much rain recently, I'm hoping to see some wildflowers.  The desert floor is so green right now, it's amazing.


Sounds lovely.  Wouldn't mind seeing a photo of that should you be thinking of taking your camera.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ..waiting for the phone to ring. My little Cheyenne (15 mo. old GD) is having surgery right now for her crossed eyes. My stomach is in knots thinking of her under general anesthesia....


Take a deep breath, Kayelle.  Better? I'll keep Cheyenne, you, and your family in my thoughts and prayers. Be sure to let us know how it goes, OK?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> ...Now, can anyone tell me what a "rampart" is?


Now that Addie told you what it is, I think your need a road trip.  Actually, if you ever have to go to the DC area, try to make time to take a trip to Fort McHenry. Himself is a big history buff; we've seen more battlefields and forts... Anyway, when we stopped there we were on our way back from FL in late fall. It was a cool, damp day, and the only other person there was a bagpiper, walking the rampart and playing Taps. When he was done, I stood facing out and softly sang our National Anthem. Got a tear in my eye. It was special.


----------



## Kayelle

Phew!! Thanks for the good wishes, and she's recovering nicely. My son (1st time Dad at age 42) said it was hard to see her like that and I reminded him it's all a part of a love he's never known before. Thank you Lord.

Well, the Sous Chef and I have finished packing up the *entire* kitchen, as the workers will be here tomorrow to *reface* the existing cabinets and use new doors and drawers. It will take three days but it should be beautiful with the new appliances we bought a few weeks ago. It's so true that everything leads to something else. 

Wish I could take that lovely walk with you Cheryl! Hope we'll see some pictures.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Phew!! Thanks for the good wishes, and she's recovering nicely. My son (1st time Dad at age 42) said it was hard to see her like that and I reminded him it's all a part of a love he's never known before. Thank you Lord.
> 
> Well, the Sous Chef and I have finished packing up the *entire* kitchen, as the workers will be here tomorrow to *reface* the existing cabinets and use new doors and drawers. It will take three days but it should be beautiful with the new appliances we bought a few weeks ago. It's so true that everything leads to something else.
> 
> Wish I could take that lovely walk with you Cheryl! Hope we'll see some pictures.


 
So glad to hear Cheyenne's recovering well!  What a relief for everyone.  My son-in-law became a father for the first time at 42 also - at 48 now he has 3 boys ages 5, 4, and 2.  He's done , but having the time of his life with those little guys. He's older than my daughter by about 11 years.  They're having so much fun with the littles.  


Have fun with your kitchen remodel!  Wish I could do that, I have so many ideas. 

I'll go through my pics of recent desert walks and put some up in random photos later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad Cheyenne is fine!  And have fun with the remodel tomorrow, Kay!

Cheryl, would love to see those pics!

My brother became a father for the first time in his early 40's too.  He had his second, a son at 46, and you couldn't ask for a better daddy.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Now that Addie told you what it is, I think your need a road trip.  Actually, if you ever have to go to the DC area, try to make time to take a trip to Fort McHenry. Himself is a big history buff; we've seen more battlefields and forts... Anyway, when we stopped there we were on our way back from FL in late fall. It was a cool, damp day, and the only other person there was a bagpiper, walking the rampart and playing Taps. When he was done, I stood facing out and softly sang our National Anthem. Got a tear in my eye. It was special.



There is something special about going to an old fort and learning the history. At the George's Island Fort, you can see the bakery with the oven, and almost smell the bread coming out of it. There is a stone where a cannon ball landed on a stone at the entrance to one of the rooms. It was during the Civil War. There are slits for windows where the prisoners slept and lived. I hate the thought of German prisoners being kept there during WWII. I feel like their presence contaminated the whole place. The fort even has two ghosts that show up every so often. One is a woman in black. She was executed for trying to help a prisoner escape. She asked for a black shroud be placed over her when she was executed. The other was a southern soldier that committed suicide. 

I can understand having a tear in your eye. Our Anthem can do that to you. Another one that I love is Oh Canada. I think it is a beautiful piece of music. Both of them have words that have a very strong meaning.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> It is the top of a wall in a military base where they shoot cannons and other large firearms from. Usually a wall surrounding the base. It is mainly a defensive wall for protecting those inside. There is usually a walkway at the top with cutouts for the armaments. Soldiers walk across the top and keep an eye out for invaders.
> 
> Georges Island (Massachusetts) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thank you, Addie!  That is a question my husband asks me every time he hears the Star Spangled Banner.

I love Oh Canada also.  They are our closest and dearest neighbors, after all.


----------



## CarolPa

*Cooking Goddess*, we live very near to Fort Necessity, but neither of us have ever been there.  It's a shame.

*Kayelle*, I'm glad to hear that Cheyenne is doing well!  My son was a first-time dad at 43.  He had a child and heart surgery the same year!


----------



## creative

Well I was going to repot my hanging baskets but that turned into a more demanding/creative project.  On turning out the soil (to mix it with water gel), the outer casing of the basket disintegrated with age.  All I was left with was a wire frame effectively (the inner coating of plastic needed replacing too). I was going to ditch it when I remembered I had some nice floral fabric (old shirt) in the shed.

So I set to creating new hanging basket covers and insides!  Found some sturdy plastic to line the inside with and am now covering the outside with the fabric. Of course the fabric won't last forever but it will do for now. I wanted to see what it would look like first (just pinned) and am pleased with the result.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> *Cooking Goddess*, we live very near to Fort Necessity, but neither of us have ever been there.  It's a shame.



Make it a point to go there this year come springtime. Tell yourselves that it is the start of this years vacation. Then when you are walking around, you can be planning where you want to go for the rest of your vacation. 

We also have a Fort in South Boston at Castle Island. I haven't been to that one. You can only see it during a guided tour in the Spring and Summer. I don't know what the times are for the tours.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Make it a point to go there this year come springtime. Tell yourselves that it is the start of this years vacation. Then when you are walking around, you can be planning where you want to go for the rest of your vacation.



And take a picnic basket of goodies! DH and I love to visit historical sites and enjoy a nice meal. There's usually a park and/or picnic tables nearby.


----------



## Mad Cook

I'm off to the theatre in Manchester tonight to see "Top Hat". It got rave reviews when it was on in London and the clips on U Tube look very good. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZNq88yGY90

I wonder if the shades of Fred and Ginger will be in the audience with us.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I'm off to the theatre in Manchester tonight to see "Top Hat". It got rave reviews when it was on in London and the clips on U Tube look very good.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZNq88yGY90
> 
> I wonder if the shades of Fred and Ginger will be in the audience with us.



Oh how I envy you. In May my daughter is taking me to see the stage show "In The Mood". Music of the 40's big bands. I love the old black and white movies. Specially musicals. I am sure Top Hat will arrive on this side of the big pond soon. All your good ones do.


----------



## CWS4322

Spending the day in the kitchen playing with seasonal side ideas using asparagus, spinach, birch syrup, dark chocolate balsamic vinegar, root veggies. (Several different ideas for which I've drafted recipes--just need to take what I "taste" in my mind to the stovetop/oven). Also making a roasted mushroom soup. Time to get the prep work done so I can get these sides all done before dark.


----------



## Katie H

We've been treated  to ice and snow since Sunday night and it's quite cold for our region this time of the year.  Even though it was sunny when we got up it was still only 11F.  Not much above that right now and the cold is supposed to stick with us for at least another week, with more ice and snow added to make it interesting.  Schools have been closed since Friday and most won't open until Monday, if then.

I always keep filled bird feeders out and, now, have put suet cakes out to give my feathered friends more fuel.  As a result, I have put the last cake out and just finished making more suet to cut into 4 cakes.  Might even make up another batch since it's supposed to stay so cold for as long as we're told.

Bella has definitely enjoyed watching "Birdie TV" and is especially pleased that we've upgraded by adding the "suet" channel.  She even submitted a requisition this morning for a wider windowsill so she could watch her programs more comfortably.

In the meantime, Woodstock has been busy with his Zamboni on the pool cover, which means I need to get outside and scrape off some of the snow and ice that are pushing it down.

Guess it's time to suit up and go outside.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> *We've been treated  to ice and snow since Sunday night and it's quite cold for our region this time of the year.  Even though it was sunny when we got up it was still only 11F.  Not much above that right now and the cold is supposed to stick with us for at least another week, with more ice and snow added to make it interesting.  Schools have been closed since Friday and most won't open until Monday, if then.*
> I always keep fulled bird feeders out and, now, have put suet cakes out to give my feathered friends more fuel.  As a result, I have put the last cake out and just finished making more suet to cut into 4 cakes.  Might even make up another batch since it's supposed to stay so cold for as long as we're told.
> 
> Bella has definitely enjoyed watching "Birdie TV" and is especially pleased that we've upgraded by adding the "suet" channel.  She even submitted a requisition this morning for a wider windowsill so she could watch her programs more comfortably.
> 
> In the meantime, Woodstock has been busy with his Zamboni on the pool cover, which means I need to get outside and scrape off some of the snow and ice that are pushing it down.
> 
> Guess it's time to suit up and go outside.



Welcome to my world. More snow coming our way. I haven't been out of this house for more that two weeks. 

Any chance of getting the emoticons as snowmen? Or snow women.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> Welcome to my world. More snow coming our way. I haven't been out of this house for more that two weeks.
> 
> Any chance of getting the emoticons as snowmen? Or snow women.


----------



## Katie H

I'm not complaining, Addie.  Just making an observation and I know only too well that our countrymen/women on our eastern coast are and have been experiencing far more challenges with this winter's weather.  I have family in the Boston and Martha's Vineyard areas and, so far, they've been doing okay.  I also have children in the Washington, DC region and they, too, are faring well.

I'm not a stranger to adverse and cold winter conditions.  For many years I lived in far northern Minnesota near the Canadian border and learned how to manage in bitter cold.

Thankfully, here, we learned many good and hard lessons from our tragic ice storm of January 2009 and have applied them to our current situation.  Glenn is also a fantastic thinker and is about the best I've ever encountered at being prepared for emergencies...of most any kind.

Unlike many I've heard from and read about, I don't get cabin fever.  I truly love being in my "nest" and am never at a loss for something to keep me occupied.  It will be two weeks soon since I've been out and I could care less, but that's just me.

Because we're always reasonably well-stocked with most every necessity, we really have no need to go to the store and are continuously amazed at the wild rush to get to the market before a storm hits.  Thankfully, having a large family taught me resourcefulness and the value of having a full larder.

As a result of my, um, "confinement" I've enjoyed reading some books I'd set aside for _someday_, along with playing in the kitchen, which is a task Glenn never discourages.  Wonder why that is?!


----------



## Addie

It just seems like the snow never stops. If it isn't snowing during the day, then it is snowing during the night. And with all the snow on the roofs, we have roofs caving all over the place. Five feet or more feet of snow on the roofs. No roof can hold that amount. Yesterday four people were buried in a snow sliding off a roof. More than five feet of snow. One was left with  just her head sticking out and was able to call for help. The other three were completely buried. Fortunately there was a fire station just down the street. Before it came though passerby folks started to dig with their hands. One person across the street came running with his shovel. Two of the folks are in the hospital with serious injuries. One was buried for more than five minutes. 

I can not recall when it was ever this bad. Even during the blizzard of 1978. Our transit system has never ground to a halt. But it has this winter. Not even during the blizzard of 1978. No matter what is wrong this year, it never happened in 1978. And I worked during that storm in 1978. The transit system found a way to run. Not this year. One train was filled to overcapacity. It couldn't make it through the snow on the tracks. The passengers sat and stood in the train for more than an hour. Then they were allowed to climb down steps and walk on only one side of the tracks because of the "third rail." Just a few thousand volts. 

It just seems like we can't dig out, and then it is snowing again. And again. And again. Last night there was a fire at an Assisted Living for the Elderly. They were evacuated and had to stand out in the cold until a bus came so they could be warm. And it was snowing while they were standing there.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


>



Thank you. I needed that. My daughter sent me some cartoons regarding snow. I did laugh, but since she sent them from work, it makes me worry. She drives to work on the South Shore and it is a reasonably long drive. I made up an emergency kit for her. It contains a warm blanket, radio with flashing light, etc. The road that she has to drive on is known for bad weather accidents.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> I'm off to the theatre in Manchester tonight to see "Top Hat". It got rave reviews when it was on in London and the clips on U Tube look very good.
> 
> I wonder if the shades of Fred and Ginger will be in the audience with us.


 Got home at 11.30pm. The show was absolutely fabulous! You couldn't fault the singing, the dancing, the choreography and the costumes and sets. One or two of the American accents were a bit wobbly but we can forgive them that in view of the rest of it. The cast included some who were well known from television shows but not to me as I don't watch television.

I rather think that there were one or two songs that weren't in the film but it was "based on" rather than a copy of the film. They were Irving Berlin songs so I think I'll let them off that.

The best bit was that the tickets were half price through Amazon, the train to Manchester and back was free because I could use my old biddies' travel pass, the bus across Manchester was also  free service so all I had to pay over and above the theatre ticket was the taxi back to the station in order to catch my train home. Oh, and a delicious tub of ginger ice cream.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> It just seems like the snow never stops. If it isn't snowing during the day, then it is snowing during the night. And with all the snow on the roofs, we have roofs caving all over the place. Five feet or more feet of snow on the roofs. No roof can hold that amount. Yesterday four people were buried in a snow sliding off a roof. More than five feet of snow. One was left with just her head sticking out and was able to call for help. The other three were completely buried. Fortunately there was a fire station just down the street. Before it came though passerby folks started to dig with their hands. One person across the street came running with his shovel. Two of the folks are in the hospital with serious injuries. One was buried for more than five minutes.
> 
> I can not recall when it was ever this bad. Even during the blizzard of 1978. Our transit system has never ground to a halt. But it has this winter. Not even during the blizzard of 1978. No matter what is wrong this year, it never happened in 1978. And I worked during that storm in 1978. The transit system found a way to run. Not this year. One train was filled to overcapacity. It couldn't make it through the snow on the tracks. The passengers sat and stood in the train for more than an hour. Then they were allowed to climb down steps and walk on only one side of the tracks because of the "third rail." Just a few thousand volts.
> 
> It just seems like we can't dig out, and then it is snowing again. And again. And again. Last night there was a fire at an Assisted Living for the Elderly. They were evacuated and had to stand out in the cold until a bus came so they could be warm. And it was snowing while they were standing there.


 You must all be getting our bad weather as well as your own. After the snow recently it has been relatively warm with sun for 3 days. pouring with rain today (Thursday) though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Did my grocery run today. I decided last week to switch from Friday to Thursday, what with the run of weekend weather events we've had this year. Must be a good, new plan, since I've had pretty clear sailing through the store for two weeks now.

*Katie*, I'm like you. I'll happily nest summer or winter. However, we go through a lot of fresh produce and dairy every week, so I have to head out to replenish at least those items. So far, the fresh air hasn't killed me.


----------



## creative

I've just discovered/invented a simple sweet treat.  Green & Black have changed their milk chocolate (feels dumbed down) so I was stumped for a weekend treat for a while.

Today I bought a block of marzipan for a recipe (making a crumble mixture and grating marzipan into it).  So I had the idea that this sweet marzipan might go well with a good plain chocolate - I got the 85% organic plain choc.  Normally I would make sweets by dipping balls of marzipan into melted choc to set.  However, I found that eating little bits of the marzipan and combining it with a square or 2 of the chocolate works just as well!  (The mouth combining the two nicely!)   A kind of deconstructed chocolate marzipan!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Resting, I have managed to get "Walking Pneumonia" again.  Had a fun night with a ride in the ambulance since Shrek cannot drive at night and I was hallucinating from fever.  Then, there I was in the ER with a prescription and being sent home...called a cab.  I was dressed in a nightgown, long sweater and my Merrells, with my wallet on a string.  No keys.  Shrek was sitting by the door when I got home to let me in, he'd been sitting there for 3 hours.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Resting, I have managed to get "Walking Pneumonia" again.  Had a fun night with a ride in the ambulance since Shrek cannot drive at night and I was hallucinating from fever.  Then, there I was in the ER with a prescription and being sent home...called a cab.  I was dressed in a nightgown, long sweater and my Merrells, with my wallet on a string.  No keys.  Shrek was sitting by the door when I got home to let me in, he'd been sitting there for 3 hours.




Oh no!  ((((Hugs)))). Glad you're home!


----------



## Andy M.

Wow, PF.  Glad you're back home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks guys.  And it was a Mercedes-Benz Ambulance...I finally got a ride in a Mercedes.

Things come in threes, I'm waiting for the third shoe to drop.  Friday was Shrek's 2 week follow up since his laser eye surgery to tack up his torn retina.  The doc took one look in there yesterday and said it wasnt taking and we spent 45 minutes setting up Retinal Surgery for Monday.  When it rains it snows...


----------



## Addie

Aren't ambulance rides fun? I know I am getting sick of it. I woke up today from a nap with some nasty pain in my left arm. Thought for sure I was due to another trip. Took just one hit of the nitro spray. Took care of the problem. 

So glad you are all right. Stop going out with just a sweater on. Do I have to yell at your for a change? 

So did you hallucinate anything worth seeing? I love that Shrek was sitting by the door waiting for you. Sounds like that guy loves you.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks guys. And it was a Mercedes-Benz Ambulance...I finally got a ride in a Mercedes.
> 
> Things come in threes, I'm waiting for the third shoe to drop. Friday was Shrek's 2 week follow up since his laser eye surgery to tack up his torn retina. The doc took one look in there yesterday and said it wasnt taking and we spent 45 minutes setting up Retinal Surgery for Monday. When it rains it snows...


 
Yikes, princess!  Glad you're home.  Sending strong healing thoughts to both of you.  Has your foot healed yet?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Aren't ambulance rides fun? I know I am getting sick of it. I woke up today from a nap with some nasty pain in my left arm. Thought for sure I was due to another trip. Took just one hit of the nitro spray. Took care of the problem.
> 
> So glad you are all right. Stop going out with just a sweater on. Do I have to yell at your for a change?
> 
> So did you hallucinate anything worth seeing? I love that Shrek was sitting by the door waiting for you. Sounds like that guy loves you.



From what I understand I said, "It's too hot Daddy, I can't stay here, I'm burning up Daddy."  When I was quite young, Dad and I were on our way to Denver in August and the car died, we were 10 miles away from the nearest services.  It was very hot and there was no way I would be able to make the trek.  Daddy left me in the car with the windows partially down and told me to lay down in the back.  He made it back with the tow truck, but I was already in heat shock moving on to heat stroke.  I think this is where that hallucination came from.

I also have a baseline body temperature of 96.4, since that episode of heat stroke.  My body thermometer is broken.  So when I go to the doctor and I have a temp of 98.6 or 98.8 I am considered to not have a rising temp.  Even doctors forget that 98.6 is an average, people have baseline temps that are unique to them.  I was at 102.6 when I got to the hospital last night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Yikes, princess!  Glad you're home.  Sending strong healing thoughts to both of you.  Has your foot healed yet?



Foot is fine, just a twinge now and then.  Seems I hit my last birthday and became a clutz...


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm glad it's better....at least you didn't have to hobble into the cab with a boot on!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Resting, I have managed to get "Walking Pneumonia" again.  Had a fun night with a ride in the ambulance since Shrek cannot drive at night and I was hallucinating from fever.  Then, there I was in the ER with a prescription and being sent home...called a cab.  I was dressed in a nightgown, long sweater and my Merrells, with my wallet on a string.  No keys.  Shrek was sitting by the door when I got home to let me in, he'd been sitting there for 3 hours.


Oh Good Grief. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




How sweet of your dear Shrek to be waiting for you by the door.  But you'd better suck it up and start wearing something a little more substantial than a sweater on sub-freezing days. You don't need to end up with "Flat-on-your-Back Pneumonia"! Take care and get well soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh Good Grief.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sweet of your dear Shrek to be waiting for you by the door.  But you'd better suck it up and start wearing something a little more substantial than a sweater on sub-freezing days. You don't need to end up with "Flat-on-your-Back Pneumonia"! Take care and get well soon.



The sweater was because Shrek made me put it on, I think he made me put the Merrells on too, otherwise I would have walked out in my nightgown.  It was just a light drizzle out and it felt good.  They could not get a gurney into our apartment, so it was a good thing I was ambulatory, even if I was out of my head.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, bet your darling ogre was about beside himself!  So glad you're OK!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, bet your darling ogre was about beside himself!  So glad you're OK!



Yes, he was very upset there was nothing he could do.  He _did _check my temp, take my blood pressure, check my pulse and Oxygen levels and had them all written down for the EMT's.  He says I told him what to do...nag, nag, nag even when I can't think straight.


----------



## Dawgluver

Now that is impressive!  Way to go, Nurse Shrek!  My DH wouldn't have a clue...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Now that is impressive!  Way to go, Nurse Shrek!  My DH wouldn't have a clue...



LOL!  One of my learning techniques is to teach it to someone else...guess who got picked?  He has all his own things to check all of those for himself, too!


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> From what I understand I said, "It's too hot Daddy, I can't stay here, I'm burning up Daddy."  When I was quite young, Dad and I were on our way to Denver in August and the car died, we were 10 miles away from the nearest services.  It was very hot and there was no way I would be able to make the trek.  Daddy left me in the car with the windows partially down and told me to lay down in the back.  He made it back with the tow truck, but I was already in heat shock moving on to heat stroke.  I think this is where that hallucination came from.
> 
> *I also have a baseline body temperature of 96.4, since that episode of heat stroke.  My body thermometer is broken.  So when I go to the doctor and I have a temp of 98.6 or 98.8 I am considered to not have a rising temp.  Even doctors forget that 98.6 is an average, people have baseline temps that are unique to them.  I was at 102.6 when I got to the hospital last night.*



So glad you're home safe, if not less than sound PF! Interesting about your baseline body temp. My normal base is 96.8 although I don't think I've ever had heat stroke. Then again I've had hot flashes when ice would melt in my hands and my late husband would find me at night in a dark kitchen with my head in the freezer. I started hot flashes in my late '30's and they still go on to this day. Yep, my thermostat is most definitely broken.

Good grief with your temp at 102.6 you were in real trouble!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Mercy! Hope you're doing better, Ogress. 

I fell on the ice on Thursday and bruised my tailbone, so I'm finding some very creative ways to sit comfortably.


----------



## Addie

PF, I have a base temp of 97. Fortunately for me, they have it marked in my computer profile. So anything above that, like you is a temp. Do try to stay healthy from now on! Who is going to yell at me? 

CCL, take care of that tail bone. Poo fell from the top of a slide when he was five years old. That is when I found out that he had a double tailbone. When he fell, he landed right on it and it splayed. He was very sore for a long time. Lucky he didn't break it. He was complaining one morning about how much it hurt him to walk. The woman at the day care center told him to suck it up and act like a man. Do I have to tell you how I went off on her? That place was lucky I didn't sue them. When he fell, there was no supervision over the kids. The director heard me yelling at her and she was suspended for two week without pay. Five year old boys are not men. Anymore than five year old girls are women. 

BTW, he also has a double uvula. Doctors think he was supposed to be a twin and the egg failed to continue splitting. There is a God and he was looking down on me that day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks guys.  And it was a Mercedes-Benz Ambulance...I finally got a ride in a Mercedes.
> 
> Things come in threes, I'm waiting for the third shoe to drop.  Friday was Shrek's 2 week follow up since his laser eye surgery to tack up his torn retina.  The doc took one look in there yesterday and said it wasnt taking and we spent 45 minutes setting up Retinal Surgery for Monday.  When it rains it snows...



Well, Little Miss La-Dee-Da! Aren't we getting up in the world. 

We have the big box ones and they are so  uncomfortable. I think it may be the reason I wait until the last minute to call for them.


----------



## Addie

I was watching a Jewish cooking show at 4:30 this morning. (Don't ask.) The cook explained why you should weigh all of your dry ingredients. It finally made sense to me with the method and explanation she used. 

I have one of those conversion charts on the front of my fridge. It is going to be getting used a lot more when baking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> So glad you're home safe, if not less than sound PF! Interesting about your baseline body temp. My normal base is 96.8 although I don't think I've ever had heat stroke. Then again I've had hot flashes when ice would melt in my hands and my late husband would find me at night in a dark kitchen with my head in the freezer. I started hot flashes in my late '30's and they still go on to this day. Yep, my thermostat is most definitely broken.
> 
> Good grief with your temp at 102.6 you were in real trouble!



Maybe Boston needs us for snow melting duties.

Shrek kept asking me if it was a hot flash, I knew it wasn't because I was not drenched in sweat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> Mercy! Hope you're doing better, Ogress.
> 
> I fell on the ice on Thursday and bruised my tailbone, so I'm finding some very creative ways to sit comfortably.



Ack!! No falling on the ice, no falling on the ice!!!!

Fell better soon.


----------



## creative

I am an emoticonaholic and have now transferred all the ones I like onto one page.   



This enables me to be more animated in a spiritual chat room I frequent and, occasionally, here.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe Boston needs us for snow melting duties.
> 
> Shrek kept asking me if it was a hot flash, I knew it wasn't because I was not drenched in sweat.



I read a little blurb that some women can have hot flashes for 30 years or more. The younger they were when they started, the longer they can last. I have never had hot flashes. In fact, come to think of it, I didn't even know I went through menopause.


----------



## creative

Just picked up my watercolour brush for the first time in years!  It was spurred on by a painting competition.  I painted my design of a gothic framed window with a hazy outer view of greenery and a sunset.  

I am keeping it though - rather than submitting it - since it will be seen for what it is, overpainted, but is adequate to adorn my flat.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing & vegging out in my pj's all day, finally a day off with no expectations from anyone!


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> Relaxing & vegging out in my pj's all day, finally a day off with no expectations from anyone!




You sure deserve it, SB!


----------



## Chef Munky

Finally feeling like a human being today.
Had a bad bout of bronchitis high fever of 103.4 for a few days.
Hubby wanted to call an ambulance for me.Or take me in.Like I'd let that happen.I'm too cheap to pay for a ride.My bed, flat screen wall mounted tv was just fine.Besides I could have the comfort of my dogs with me to keep an eye on me.
Pulled a muscle in my ribcage area that's been painful.Happy to find out it wasn't a hernia.So been sleeping and getting a lot of rest lately.

The crocuses have been blooming right along with the freesia's.
Life's good.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bronchitis is awful.  Glad you're feeling better, Munky!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Addie said:


> PF, I have a base temp of 97. Fortunately for me, they have it marked in my computer profile. So anything above that, like you is a temp. Do try to stay healthy from now on! Who is going to yell at me?
> 
> CCL, take care of that tail bone. Poo fell from the top of a slide when he was five years old. That is when I found out that he had a double tailbone. When he fell, he landed right on it and it splayed. He was very sore for a long time. Lucky he didn't break it. He was complaining one morning about how much it hurt him to walk. The woman at the day care center told him to suck it up and act like a man. Do I have to tell you how I went off on her? That place was lucky I didn't sue them. When he fell, there was no supervision over the kids. The director heard me yelling at her and she was suspended for two week without pay. Five year old boys are not men. Anymore than five year old girls are women.
> 
> BTW, he also has a double uvula. Doctors think he was supposed to be a twin and the egg failed to continue splitting. There is a God and he was looking down on me that day.



Oh my! Bless you, Addie. What a mess! I'm a little better, and I'll be okay, I promise!

Woooo...I'd have been mad also!

For you and your daughter....

And one more for good measure:


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ack!! No falling on the ice, no falling on the ice!!!!
> 
> Fell better soon.



And you are feeling better Ogress? 

Ack...lol.

I have come to realize that ice and gravity are a sinister pair of elements whose sole purpose in their existence is to try to kill us.

Meanies. I hate it when physics messes with my well-being, danggit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> And you are feeling better Ogress?
> 
> Ack...lol.
> 
> I have come to realize that ice and gravity are a sinister pair of elements whose sole purpose in their existence is to try to kill us.
> 
> Meanies. I hate it when physics messes with my well-being, danggit.



Feeling a bit better, had a spell yesterday of being unable to swallow, my throat was so swollen, went in and had a shot of cortisone for that. Still running bouts with a fever, but it's starting to cool off.

Gravity, not to mention ice, is my "downfall" or "fall down go boom" nemesis.  Happens to me on Handicap ramps for some stupid reason.

I am about to go in and wake up Shrek, his Laser eye surgery 2 weeks ago to attach his retina has failed (found out Friday) and he's going in for eye surgery this morning.  It's been a stressful weekend.

Thanks for asking!


----------



## creative

Spent about an hour trying to upload my recent painting from digital camera onto the image browser online.  Peculiar glitches...not sure why...low battery in camera? (Replaced it)...maybe due to it being a cheap camera (with CD download)?  Not sure.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...It's been a stressful weekend...


You need one of these, PF.







Hope this week goes a lot better for you.


----------



## CarolPa

Hope everyone is feeling better...PF, Chef Munky, and anyone else who is feeling under the weather.  

PF, they always say that colds, pneumonia, bronchitis, are NOT caused by being out in the cold with only a sweater.  In fact, I've heard that you CAN be bundled up too much.  DH wears a summer jacket all winter and rarely gets sick.  

What is the difference between walking pneumonia and regular pneumonia?


----------



## Addie

I am not sure what brought it on but I have been in a depression for about three days. This is so not me. I am mainly a fighter and if something is bothering me I fight back. Not this time. I don't even know what I am depressed about. And I just don't care. The Pirate has been laying my meds out for me because I hadn't been taking them on my own. When he started to yell at me, I just told him "I don't care! So what if I have another heart attack. It's my heart and I don't want to take care of it anymore." I just can't seem to get out of this mood. I am beginning to understand what people who have chronic depression are feeling. Some of the pills are still sitting in their little bowl. Maybe I'll take them, maybe I won't. 

I need to get into the shower, get dressed and call Winthrop. It is not good for me to be like this. I am the one every one comes to when they have a problem. Now I have one and I can't solve it on my own. The last time I got weighed at Winthrop, I was 137. I am now down to 125.5. That is a lot of weight to lose when you aren't even trying to lose.


----------



## creative

Visiting my mum in her care home (as I do several times a week).  She was in her room (not downstairs in the dining room) so I helped feed her the mushy small meal.  (I used to bring her a chocolate bar but she has difficulty swallowing now). It was one of her better days, i.e. speaking in English and making sense (not too disorientated or speaking Italian - her native language).  

She was 94 last month.  Following her recent hip operation, she is still unable to move without assistance.  She receives physiotherapy to help get back on her feet but she is scared.


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> Visiting my mum in her care home (as I do several times a week).  She was in her room (not downstairs in the dining room) so I helped feed her the mushy small meal.  (I used to bring her a chocolate bar but she has difficulty swallowing now). It was one of her better days, i.e. speaking in English and making sense (not too disorientated or speaking Italian - her native language).
> 
> She was 94 last month.  Following her recent hip operation, she is still unable to move without assistance.  She receives physiotherapy to help get back on her feet but she is scared.



If your mother enjoys chocolate how about trying a bottle of a chocolate drink like Boost or Ensure.  The chocolate combined with the various nutritional elements might be just what she needs.

Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl J

Having my second cup of coffee and watching the news about the multi train car derailment in SoCal - it's a miracle there are no fatalities!  Aerial views show the train cars tossed around the tracks like little toys.  


http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-california-trail-derails-30-injured-20150224-story.html 

Kayelle, this is so close to you - you and SousChef must be glued to the TV this morning!


----------



## creative

Aunt Bea said:


> If your mother enjoys chocolate how about trying a bottle of a chocolate drink like Boost or Ensure.  The chocolate combined with the various nutritional elements might be just what she needs.
> Good luck!


Thanks but I am in UK and do not recognise those brands.  She is given fortified dessert/drink occasionally (she had these in the hospital).  When I looked after her at her home (living there for 2 years), I used to give her Vit C and Vit B complex (that I also take) and she had an excellent diet since I am a good cook. Although she claimed to have no appetite, she invariably polished off a big plate of food...regularly!


----------



## Andy M.

Our condo association has hired a crew to clear of our buildings' roofs.  Teams of 10 men are scurrying around on roof tops with shovels removing all the snow and icicles.  They were just doing my roof and broke for lunch.  I have a 3' pile of snow on my deck that was shoveled off the roof.  They have been doing a good job of cleanup as they go.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Our condo association has hired a crew to clear of our buildings' roofs.  Teams of 10 men are scurrying around on roof tops with shovels removing all the snow and icicles.  They were just doing my roof and broke for lunch.  I have a 3' pile of snow on my deck that was shoveled off the roof.  They have been doing a good job of cleanup as they go.


Hope they don't damage the roof shingles with their shovels.   I'm sure they pretty careful about that.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Feeling a bit better, had a spell yesterday of being unable to swallow, my throat was so swollen, went in and had a shot of cortisone for that. Still running bouts with a fever, but it's starting to cool off.
> 
> Gravity, not to mention ice, is my "downfall" or "fall down go boom" nemesis.  Happens to me on Handicap ramps for some stupid reason.
> 
> I am about to go in and wake up Shrek, his Laser eye surgery 2 weeks ago to attach his retina has failed (found out Friday) and he's going in for eye surgery this morning.  It's been a stressful weekend.
> 
> Thanks for asking!



I don't walk with a normal gait due to the wound on the bottom of my right leg. So now when and if I go outside, I am a nervous wreck that I will fall and break my hip. And I can't take out my scooter in the snow. I would have to ride in the street.


----------



## CarolPa

*Pf,* I hope Shrek's surgery goes well.

*Addie*, I hope you get out of your funk and they are able to help you at the doctor's.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Hope everyone is feeling better...PF, Chef Munky, and anyone else who is feeling under the weather.
> 
> PF, they always say that colds, pneumonia, bronchitis, are NOT caused by being out in the cold with only a sweater.  In fact, I've heard that you CAN be bundled up too much.  DH wears a summer jacket all winter and rarely gets sick.
> 
> What is the difference between walking pneumonia and regular pneumonia?



Walking Pneumonia you are still able to function even though you are very sick.  Regular pneumonia, you can barely sit up on your own.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek's surgery went fine, he had his follow up this morning and the Doc said everything looked good.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Having my second cup of coffee and watching the news about the multi train car derailment in SoCal - it's a miracle there are no fatalities!  Aerial views show the train cars tossed around the tracks like little toys.
> 
> 
> Metrolink train hits truck, derails in Oxnard: &apos;Appears to be an accident&apos; - LA Times
> 
> Kayelle, this is so close to you - you and SousChef must be glued to the TV this morning!



Yes, we woke up to the news Cheryl..it happened about 15 miles from us.

The terrible train wreck that happened in Chatsworth seven years ago and killed 25 people, nearly had my Sous Chef on it. His train was going to be the train after that one. I was horrified that he may have gotten off from work earlier, and been on that one. I was shaking like a leaf until he called me. He knew many of the people on that doomed train.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's surgery went fine, he had his follow up this morning and the Doc said everything looked good.




Great news!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's surgery went fine, he had his follow up this morning and the Doc said everything looked good.


Yay! Hope he has a successful recovery too!


----------



## CWS4322

Like Munky and PF, I seem to have caught what I call "the crud." I can't seem to shake it (started on Feb 6th). Went to my dr last week. She gave me an inhaler. The muscles in my shoulders and my ribcage hurt so bad---I'd cough until I would get the dry heaves and nothing was clearing from my chest. The "puffer" has moved this along quite nicely. Now all that lovely "gunk" is coming out. Enough already! I haven't been this sick in years. Thought I had bronchitis or walking pneumonia (the other terms for "the crud").


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CW, I hope you feel better soon. Maybe you need a cup of my Aunt T's tea. She would use plain Lipton, or whatever bagged tea we had at home, with a little lemon, a little honey, and enough whiskey that you had best get into bed before you start drinking it! Again, I hope you shake that bug - the Girls need you.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie and cws, hope you both feel better very soon.

Princess, glad to hear Shrek's surgery went well.  

Kay, I remember that Chatsworth train wreck - you must have been so worried until you heard from Steve.  I guess that new collision absorption technology must be working, today's wreck could have been so much worse.


----------



## Chef Munky

CarolPa said:


> Hope everyone is feeling better...PF, Chef Munky, and anyone else who is feeling under the weather.



Thank you Carol.
Were all getting better.It's been one virus after another around here since December.My P/M Dr wasn't happy to hear that the clinic that I was referred to a week earlier refused to start me on antibiotics at the time.Knowing strep throat and upper respitory infections were going through my house.I was already showing signs something was going on with me.

The antibiotics and cough meds with codeine have been knocking me out.
At least all the goobers are going away.I'll be up and back around soon enough.My guys are starving.They say they will mow lawns for dinner.LOL!!!
Hey, they might even travel South and shovel snow for someone...Anyone!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad everyone's on the mend at your house, Munky.  My daughter has 3 little ones under 5 and they've been passing the crud around for a couple of months now, too.  

I'm taking a break from working in the yard - I just planted some spinach, carrot, and radish seeds.  Several houseplants need repotting in bigger pots so that will be next.


----------



## Addie

I can't find the original post and reply. 

Carol, I owe you a  huge apology. I was thinking of Marshfield.  Not Mashpee. You are so right. Mashpee is on the Cape. Down by Camp Edwards. I remember when the Wamponogs made a huge stink about owning most of the land on the Cape and brought sales of homes and land to a screeching halt on the Cape for more than a year. It took a war in the Federal Courts to settle the matter and they lost. Said there were not enough of them left to constitute a "Tribe." 

So Sorry. 

Addie


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to shake off the fog I've been in since around 8:00 AM today. We are so very low on heating oil I was afraid we wouldn't make it through the weekend. The weather finally got warmish enough yesterday that I didn't feel guilty sending Himself out to snowblow a path from the street to our fill tap - it's straight uphill/downhill for about 80 feet, all icy grass and snow once he cut through the chest-high stuff. I've been holding out hoping we could wait until it got warmer, but then this winter is a colder than normal one. February alone has been about 7 degrees below the normal daily average and we're on track for the coldest February in records-keeping. brr....

Anyway, I suddenly woke at 8:00, decided to call right then to be sure we were scheduled for delivery tomorrow, and had such an entertaining conversation with the representative on the other end (OK, I was cracking jokes and he was laughing  ) that I was wide awake. Normally, I get up around 10. I tried for four hours to get those last two of sleep!  Never really happened...





Addie said:


> I can't find the original post and reply.
> 
> Carol, I owe you a  huge apology. I was thinking of Marshfield...So Sorry.
> 
> Addie


Addie, that's because your comments were directed at me, not Carol, and it was in the *"Your favorite seasoning..." thread*, not this one. And it wasn't that big of a deal. I know you don't drive, never have. AND when you don't drive, you have no real concept of time or distance when you're riding along enjoying the scenery or conversation. We had spent a week one May just a few years ago on Mashpee, so I knew exactly where it was before I looked at a map, but I still checked a map. I find *"maps.google.com"* to be extremely useful when I'm trying to find out where one of the many towns around here are because I just don't trust my memory.  Over the decades we've driven to FL countless times and I STILL have to visualize a map to the the states in just the right order!


----------



## Addie

You are so right. I could travel all day and even nights as long as I am the passenger. I had about three driving lessons in my life. I was so nervous I decided that driving is not my thing. If I had learned as a kid, it might have been different. But cars were not found in every home when I was growing up. 

I have crossed the country three times in a vehicle. Once was in a UHaul. Spike flew out to Washington State and drove me and my household stuff back to Massachusetts. Five times I have left this state and have always returned. I have to live within walking distance of the sea. I lived in Hawaii for one year. That was enough for me. Beautiful place and I might have stayed longer if it hadn't been for the fact that my second husband lived there. The only reason I went there was so that my son could see his father as he really was. An alcoholic. There is now have a Bench Warrant with my name on it. I was under a court order not to take my son off the island. So we left under assumed names.

But I do love to travel by car. Distance makes no matter. Tomorrow my daughter is picking me up around three o'clock to take me out for a late lunch. Somewhere local I hope. So much snow and there is no place to park. Right now I am living in a world of disaster. And more snow coming next week. I think the snow gods have come to hate us. I am surprised you don't have more than you do. Worcester County always get more than we do. You even get snow when we don't. Something is wrong here. 

I remember as a kid when I lived on the Cape, hearing about the Womponog Indians living on the Cape also. My father is half, my grandfather Pottsie was full. So for months I lived in fear that they would come and make me and my sister along with my father to go live with them and live in teepees. I even had nightmares. I finally told my mother about my nightmares and it took her a while, but she got me calmed down. I saw too many Saturday matinees at the movies. There was always a western playing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, Worcester airport has something like *110.0* inches of snow. We probably have a little more where we are - probably closer to 120 inches, or *ten feet* of snow. Plenty enough to go around! The only reason it came up only to Himself's armpits was because it has settled as the winter has gone on. And on. And ON...

I'm guessing the reason you didn't have cars in your neighborhood when you were a kid was because you lived more in the city and had public transportation. If she was still living, my dear Mom would be 97 years old. She and Dad had a car when they got married in 1941 because Dad needed it to get to work. When he was called into the Army the following year, he gave her a one-day "crash course" on how to drive that stick-shift car, then left for the service. Mom was a good and careful driver, and that course was the only "crash" she ever experienced. Miss you, Mom.


----------



## Addie

Yeah, When we moved up to the City, the trolley stop was right outside our house. To this day I can hear the sound of that trolley. I used to go to sleep every night listening to the sound of the trolley. As kids we used to jump on the back and hitch rides to where we were going. Very dangerous. Or sometimes just for fun, we would pull the trolley lines off of the wires. My father worked in the shipyard and that made him exempt for the service. He wasn't allowed to even quit that job. But one of the benefits of working there was that he was allowed one pack of cigarettes for himself and my mother each day. My father took that trolley every day to work and then home again. I knew the exact time he would be home and was always waiting for him. I got a penny for that each day. Enough to buy a twofer. Two pieces of candy for one cent.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Cheryl J said:


> Addie and cws, hope you both feel better very soon.
> 
> Princess, glad to hear Shrek's surgery went well.
> 
> Kay, I remember that Chatsworth train wreck - you must have been so worried until you heard from Steve.  I guess that new collision absorption technology must be working, today's wreck could have been so much worse.



Good heavens! Thinking and praying for all of you!


----------



## Addie

I have been up all night and here it is 6:15 a.m. EST. I have tried going to bed several times and am wide awake. This has been happening more and more often. I know that when you age, you need less sleep. Without the physical activity of a mother of five kids, I no longer have days of cleaning up and chasing after them. I need a few kids about five or six to move in with me. Then I will get tired enough for a sound nights sleep. Of course after day three, they will be on their way home real quick. 

I made a fresh pot of coffee. So instead I have been drinking tall glasses of water instead. So much for the coffee. And no, coffee does not keep me awake. Spike shows up every night with Teddy around six. We all watch The Wheel and Jeopardy together. I was taking a short light nap when he came last night. So Teddy jumps up on my bed and starts to lick my ear. That got my attention. So I had to sit up and give him his daily fix of scratches and playtime. That dog knows how to play me really good. Then I was eating a dish of steak strips, sautéed onions and potatoes. Well he got half of it and even ate the onions. He will eat anything I eat. But no, I don't spoil him. But I do make him eat out of his own dish. No hand feeding from me. But he pulled a new trick last night. I put the food in his dish and then went to sit down in my own place. Away from him and where he was unable to see me as he ate. So he pushed his plate over in front of me and proceeded to clean his plate 
up. Dang dog!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early this morning, watched the 4:00am showing of Downton Abbey.

Made a pot of soup, a pan of roasted vegetables and stuffed peppers!

Sounds like a lot of cooking,  but my "doll house" cooking for one really does not amount to much!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm trying to figure out what to do with the latest grocery spree goodies.  I don't have the energy to go to the other store today (Save-A-Lot).  My back is hurting enough that I don't dare push it today.

I picked up another sleeve of DelMonte colored peppers.  I loved using them last month, sliced up with onion and cooked in garlic butter.  The sleeve has one each of yellow, orange and red bell peppers.  Very pretty and tasty too.  The price was +/- $4.   I only have a little left from last month so I'm definitely doing that again.

Today will be prep day.  Slicing up the peppers and onions, yellow squash, trimming broccoli and portioning 10# chicken legs and 5# ground beef.  All are being prepped for the freezer, no cooking yet.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Our condo association has hired a crew to clear of our buildings' roofs.  Teams of 10 men are scurrying around on roof tops with shovels removing all the snow and icicles.  They were just doing my roof and broke for lunch.  I have a 3' pile of snow on my deck that was shoveled off the roof.  They have been doing a good job of cleanup as they go.




About once a year a crew comes and blows out our gutters and down spouts with a leaf blower.  One morning I wake up to footsteps over my bed and what sounds like a chain saw (leaf blower) that was a startling way to wake up.

Last week after our snow/ice event, the landscapers came and cleared walkways and sidewalks.  That makes HOA fees easier to swallow!


----------



## bakechef

Had to work later tonight.  Looking forward to a day off tomorrow.  Last two weeks with all the ice and snow kept me from getting stuff done on my days off (people drive horribly here in adverse weather).  I'm having Costco withdrawal so a trip there is a must!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Had to work later tonight.  Looking forward to a day off tomorrow.  Last two weeks with all the ice and snow kept me from getting stuff done on my days off (people drive horribly here in adverse weather).  I'm having Costco withdrawal so a trip there is a must!



They all need a New Englander to teach them how to drive in this weather. 

It looks like Boston has run out of money for snow removal. Waiting for emergency funding to come from Washington.


----------



## Zhizara

What am I doing?  I'm listening to the wind making my windows whistle all day.

I swear, Louisiana weather is schizophrenic!  The past two days were in the higher 70s and gorgeously sunny.  Particularly nice for my monthly shopping.  Today, the wind is howling and whistling from the north and it's overcast.

Other than that I'm enjoying Wild Australia on the TV with the sound turned down; reading a book (as usual); playing with a Sudoku puzzle; and piddling around the kitchen, prepping groceries and getting ready to start a pot of chili. 

I'm just flitting from one activity to another, enjoying my day.


----------



## creative

Just joined a gardening forum...and now I feel officially old!


----------



## simonbaker

Going to go & check out the home show that is in town this weekend.


----------



## creative

I love finding uses for things people throw out, e.g. skips and/or recycling depots.  Today I found new looking, varnished bamboo pieces (looked like it was for a bed) and made good use of it.  (As you can see, I favour the naturalistic look of a garden).


----------



## Dawgluver

That's neat, Creative.  I like making stuff from discards too.  Matter of fact, I have great difficulty throwing anything away   Since we're surrounded by woods, I make a lot of trellises from branches.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very nice, creative!  That looks great!  I love garden pics as much as I do food pics. 
-------------------

I've been working in the yard so much lately.  Taking a break now. I must have been out there 15 hours at least, in the past 3 days.  There isn't much more room left on the back patio for flowers and veggie container gardening.  Taking a break now and trying to decide what I want to do for dinner.


----------



## JoAnn L.

creative said:


> I love finding uses for things people throw out, e.g. skips and/or recycling depots.  Today I found new looking, varnished bamboo pieces (looked like it was for a bed) and made good use of it.  (As you can see, I favour the naturalistic look of a garden).



What is your planting season? Were I live we don't put plants in the ground until the last frost. Usually around the middle on May.


----------



## creative

JoAnn L. said:


> What is your planting season? Were I live we don't put plants in the ground until the last frost. Usually around the middle on May.


I guess you mean bulbs?  Perennials are there all the year round.  Plants in pots I keep off the ground by inverting their saucer so they sit on top of upturned base.


----------



## creative

Dawgluver said:


> That's neat, Creative.  I like making stuff from discards too.  Matter of fact, I have great difficulty throwing anything away   Since we're surrounded by woods, I make a lot of trellises from branches.


I can picture that...sounds lovely and rustic!


----------



## Dawgluver

creative said:


> I guess you mean bulbs?  Perennials are there all the year round.  Plants in pots I keep off the ground by inverting their saucer so they sit on top of upturned base.




I suspect JoAnn means the time you plant your vegetables and annual flowers.  I'm thinking JoAnn, Simonbaker and I are around the same planting zone, somewhere around USDA Zone 5.  That means we don't dare plant any annuals until there is no danger of frost, usually mid-May.  Many of us still have a lot of snow, though here it's melting.

It looks like you have a nice temperate climate, where you can have flowers almost year 'round.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

My store just installed 8 self-checkouts and holy cow, it's murder. It's one price override here, one ID check there, a card won't work, how do I ring up bananas, why isn't there a pay by check button, how does this work, error corrections, voids, why is it saying to take my items when they're already in the cart, etc., etc.

Then there are the geniuses who think self-checkouts are where the CSS (customer service supervisor...me) rings up everything for them and the customer has to bag it and put it in the cart. Riiiiiiiiiiight.

I ran into the store manager on my way to lunch, and she asked how the self-checkouts were going, as this was our first day with them.

I said, "Well, it's fine, but I don't think they're finished with the construction part of them yet."

"Oh?" she asked. "I'm sure they're done now."

I shook my head. "No, the trapdoors and the button haven't been installed yet."

She got a good laugh from that and swatted me on the arm.

Oh....I wish! I'd even settle for a catapult; especially at the service desk.


----------



## Andy M.

Self checkout technology is far from foolproof.  Even if you do everything right, sometimes the machine backs up and tells you to take everything off the belt and start over.  Then if there is no store personnel to clear the problem, you're stuck.

I understand these machines are there because they can save the stores a lot of money, but it's very frustrating for a customer when the alternative is to go to a traditional register and have others do all the work.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


>


Is that your yard right now, creative? As in, you can actually see grass NOW? Oh, how delightful! I'm not sure we'll ever see the grass - currently hidden by nearly five feet of snow. *sigh* By the way, your entire yard (what is visible) is a real delight.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy, it's taking a long time for people in our area to warm up to self-checkouts, so they are really the best place to go now.  No lines.  At first I didn't like the fact that it was putting someone out of a job, but you can't fight progress.  The only problem I have with them is when they don't recognize that you have bagged the item because it is a very small or light item.  I rarely buy a lot at a time so they are a god-send for me.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Andy, it's taking a long time for people in our area to warm up to self-checkouts, so they are really the best place to go now.  No lines.  At first I didn't like the fact that it was putting someone out of a job, but you can't fight progress.  The only problem I have with them is when they don't recognize that you have bagged the item because it is a very small or light item.  I rarely buy a lot at a time so they are a god-send for me.



Our supermarket hasn't installed them yet.  I do use them at Costco.  That's where I feel the frustration.  Their CS is on top of things.


----------



## Dawgluver

Our Walmart has self-checkout.  Years ago, one of my former students and Walmart employee offered to teach me how to use them.  I try every once in awhile, but usually get a glitch or two.

Self check at Costco would truly frighten me.


----------



## CarolPa

One supermarket has had them for a couple years, the other does not, and they're at Walmart, too, but people just don't like to use them.  DH started using them before I did.  He HATES lines, so he got used to using them and now has me using them.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll brave the lines.  My DH, who is terribly short on patience, wouldn't tolerate self check if it gave him any possibility of a problem.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Self checkout technology is far from foolproof.  Even if you do everything right, sometimes the machine backs up and tells you to take everything off the belt and start over.  Then if there is no store personnel to clear the problem, you're stuck.
> 
> I understand these machines are there because they can save the stores a lot of money, but it's very frustrating for a customer when the alternative is to go to a traditional register and have others do all the work.



We have these Walmart Neighborhood Market stores, they are basically just a Walmart version of a grocery store, not a full Walmart.  Most of their registers are self scans with only two regular ones.  There are many times when self scan is the only thing open, like 8 self scan registers with one person there to assist.  I go in there only when they have something that nobody else does and I have yet to go in when there is a real register open.

I use self scan often, but in a situation like this you WILL get stuck behind people that have no idea how to use them.  Just when you think that Walmart can't create a more miserable experience, they prove you wrong by opening up their " Neighborhood Market " 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

I kinda like the self-check out. Stirling hates it. In fact, when he is with me it always causes problems that I don't usually see. But, it must not have been great for the store or a lot of customers said they hated it. One of the two stores in the area that had took them out.


----------



## Andy M.

I'd be quite happy to use them if they were more reliable/trouble-free. That way, SO could do the bagging rather than nagging the baggers to do it her way.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I would be happy to use them if I received a discount on my purchases.


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea said:


> I would be happy to use them if I received a discount on my purchases.




That would be a great idea, Bea!  Just don't hold your breath.


----------



## CarolPa

On the subject of bagging...I hate those things they have in Walmart that go around and the clerk bags as she rings.  When you're done, they just leave the bags there and I never know if I have all my bags.  Also, it seems that they like to put just one thing in each bag.


----------



## JoAnn L.

CarolPa said:


> Andy, it's taking a long time for people in our area to warm up to self-checkouts, so they are really the best place to go now.  No lines.  At first I didn't like the fact that it was putting someone out of a job, but you can't fight progress.  The only problem I have with them is when they don't recognize that you have bagged the item because it is a very small or light item.  I rarely buy a lot at a time so they are a god-send for me.



When you have a light item, just press it into the bag with a little pressure. We have self-checkouts at our Walmart and Sam's. I use them all of the time and never have a problem.


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> When you have a light item, just press it into the bag with a little pressure. We have self-checkouts at our Walmart and Sam's. I use them all of the time and never have a problem.




DH throws the light items into the bag!  LOL  Like 2 small pkgs of dry yeast I bought.  Usually if there is any problem, help is there immediately.  It's always faster than waiting in a regular check out line for us.


----------



## taxlady

One of the funny problems with self-checkout is buying wine or beer. I have to stand there and wait for someone to verify my ID that I am at least 18. When I'm lucky, I can wave at the staff member in charge of self-checkout and say, "You don't really need ID, do you?" and the person pushes the appropriate button.


----------



## Kayelle

I guess those self check out things are just a sign of the times but I don't like them.

Then again, I miss the little guy in the leather bow tie pumping my gasoline, washing my windows, and checking my oil and water too.


----------



## creative

I have a technique for overcoming impatience at long queues to check out.  If they don't have magazines in that area, I ensure I pick up one or 2 en route so I have something to read once I get to the queue. Then, when it is my turn to unpack my groceries, I just place the magazine to one side.  No one ever says anything!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whenever I go anywhere I think I may end up waiting, I throw either a library book or one of my own (older) magazines into my purse. I figure I can catch up on my own reading that way.


----------



## creative

Today I will be attempting to dig out a dead white rose bush that got heavily attacked by bleach - from a disturbed anti social neighbour.  (She has also bleached next door neighbour's hedge and killed that; now replaced by a fence).  When it comes to her it's a case of "don't get me started...."


----------



## Aunt Bea

Putting together the dreaded income tax package for the accountant!

Still missing one form, it happens every year, very frustrating!

Oh well, it's a sure sign of spring!


----------



## CarolPa

I grab a bag of cookies and eat them while waiting in line.  If the line is long enough I finish them before I get to the register and don't have to pay for them.  LOL

Just kidding!!!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I grab a bag of cookies and eat them while waiting in line.  If the line is long enough I finish them before I get to the register and don't have to pay for them.  LOL
> 
> Just kidding!!!



Spike and I had gone shopping. We were checking out and I started to have a really bad sugar crash. "Spike quick, help me, I need some sugar really fast!" He had a bottle of real maple syrup in his order. He grabbed it and opened it while I was trying to not hit the floor. He handed me the bottle and I chugged that syrup down like it was water. The poor checker had no idea what had just happened. Spike yelled out to the checker manager to come help me. He brought over a chair for me to sit on while Spike continued to check out his groceries. The checker manager saw the bottle of opened maple syrup. Took it back and got Spike a full new one. No charge. It has become the family joke. Whenever anyone in the family needs a new bottle of maple syrup, they ask me if I am feeling sick.


----------



## taxlady

Don't diabetics carry glucose/dextrose for low blood sugar?


----------



## CarolPa

A type 1 diabetic should.  I am type 2 and I don't because I have only had 1 low in 8 years.  But DH always has hard candy with him, and that's works good, too.  I'm not sure of Addie's circumstances.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Ditto for me.

If my blood sugar drops I can usually find something with enough carbs to get things back on track.  I was taught to go in 15 gram increments and then retest after 15 minutes until I reach a safe level.  It doesn't take much, a cup of milk has 11 or 12 grams.


----------



## taxlady

Right, nowadays diabetics have glucose meters. My mum was diagnosed with diabetes in the early '60s. Personal glucose meters were not available. She had an episode while walking down the street. She was stopped by a cop for drunkenness. She didn't have any alcohol on her breath. Eventually they figured out that it was low blood sugar. After that we made sure she always had some glucose tablets with her that she could put under her tongue in case of low blood sugar.


----------



## Zhizara

For some reason, Medicare denied my doctor's prescription for a meter.  I'll be talking to him about that on my next visit.

I'm type 2 as well.  I have too much insulin when I eat carbs.


----------



## Mad Cook

Off to Book Group in a few minutes. This month's book is "Jonathon Livingstone Seagull" - now there's a blast from the past! Because it's such a short book we also have John Donne's "The Flea" which is a touch risqué - old John wasn't backward at coming forward when it came to the ladies, despite being a clergyman!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*MC*, that is an old classic! It would be interesting to hear how your book group critiques it. I gave my old copy (maybe a 1st printing?) to our son when I also passed along my old copy of "The Little Prince". Haven't read "The Flea", but now you have my interest piqued. 



taxlady said:


> Don't diabetics carry glucose/dextrose for low blood sugar?


When Himself was going through a medication adjustment for his Type 2 he would get a rare sugar crash. I kept a Hershey chocolate bar in my purse. However, on those days I was out too long and still had to hit the grocery store *hungry* I'd eat the bar.  At least I was able to replace it immediately.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> A type 1 diabetic should.  I am type 2 and I don't because I have only had 1 low in 8 years.  But DH always has hard candy with him, and that's works good, too.  I'm not sure of Addie's circumstances.



I don't carry one either. That crash was the first in many years. And I haven't had one since. If I know I am going to be out of the house for a while, I make sure I eat something first. Tomorrow I am going to grocery shopping, then to lunch with my daughter and then off to the hairdressers. So I will make sure I have a small dish of scramble eggs before I head out the door. It will keep my sugar level up. If I am lucky, the shopping will be for a short while and I can just rest for a whole before heading out again. 

Hard candy takes too long to work on me. I have to have a high liquid sugary dose. It works immediately on me. Even before I have finished swallowing it. 

There are no set rules for diabetics. Only guidelines.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Don't diabetics carry glucose/dextrose for low blood sugar?



Only if they use insulin to manage their diabetes.  Some oral meds can cause hypoglycemia in Type II Diabetics, but for the most part if they only use orals they have no problems. Most Type II's have no problems eating on a regular basis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> There are no set rules for diabetics. Only guidelines.



Exactly, we all have different levels of being fine and the ability to have higher or lower blood sugar levels.


----------



## Andy M.

Had to go buy a new trash barrel.  The guys who cleared the snow and ice dams off the roof crushed ours.  They're picking up the tab.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Only if they use insulin to manage their diabetes.  Some oral meds can cause hypoglycemia in Type II Diabetics, but for the most part if they only use orals they have no problems. Most Type II's have no problems eating on a regular basis.



It's true. I have the worst eating habits of any diabetic. I only eat when I remember to. Although my gastro surgery many moons ago was a life saving one, it also is the main cause of my eating problems today. They severed my Vargus nerve along with other nerves. The nerve that creates the acid and the one that tells me I am hungry. So unless I remember to eat, I don't. I don't get faint like most folks do when they don't eat for a long length of time. I wish I did. It would make my life a lot more simple to my eating habits. But in spite of my bad eating habits, I am able to keep my numbers down without medication. Don't ask me how. I have no idea.


----------



## taxlady

I'm walking around the house in my big, winter, bother boots with my cane. I have to go for eye tests and see my ophthalmologist tomorrow. I broke my toe about 3 1/2 weeks ago and I want to know if the boots make the toe hurt. A week ago on Friday I tried because I wanted to go to a friend's surprise birthday party. I walked about 5 metres and the toe started to hurt. Needless to say, I missed the party. The toe hurt for a couple of days.

I will be taking a taxi to see the doctor. That assumes that the toe doesn't hurt later. Right now, it seems to be okay in the boots.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm walking around the house in my big, winter, bother boots with my cane. I have to go for eye tests and see my ophthalmologist tomorrow. I broke my toe about 3 1/2 weeks ago and I want to know if the boots make the toe hurt. A week ago on Friday I tried because I wanted to go to a friend's surprise birthday party. I walked about 5 metres and the toe started to hurt. Needless to say, I missed the party. The toe hurt for a couple of days.
> 
> I will be taking a taxi to see the doctor. That assumes that the toe doesn't hurt later. Right now, it seems to be okay in the boots.



It has been about 20 years since I owned a pair of winter boots. In fact boots of any kind. I am not a fan of winter. So if I have to go out, then it is from the door to the car. I also have stopped wearing sox for more then ten years now. I can't stand anything at all touching the graft on my wound. not even a blanket. I am absolutely paranoid when it come to my graft. That graft saved my leg. The first time on day five after the surgery, I took my first step without pain, and I grabbed my surgeon with a big hug and started to cry. She understood without saying a word.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm walking around the house in my big, winter, bother boots with my cane. I have to go for eye tests and see my ophthalmologist tomorrow. I broke my toe about 3 1/2 weeks ago and I want to know if the boots make the toe hurt. A week ago on Friday I tried because I wanted to go to a friend's surprise birthday party. I walked about 5 metres and the toe started to hurt. Needless to say, I missed the party. The toe hurt for a couple of days.
> 
> I will be taking a taxi to see the doctor. That assumes that the toe doesn't hurt later. Right now, it seems to be okay in the boots.



Sorry you broke your toe, I hope the boots work.   At least it's still snowy and cold instead of summer!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry you broke your toe, I hope the boots work.   At least it's still snowy and cold instead of summer!


Thanks PF. But, it would be so much handier if it were summer. Walking in flipflops works. I had actually planned to wear flipflops and socks. Then we got all that snow and it might snow today, so flipflops won't work. Of course, then I would be worried about someone stepping on my toe.


----------



## CarolPa

I am type 2 diabetic, and I can go for hours and hours without eating without getting a low.  I think I eventually get what's called a liver dump and that brings my blood sugar back up.  Not all type 2s are like that.  For a while I was taking a med that did lower my blood sugar and I did get a couple lows, but now, without that med, that doesn't happen.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I am type 2 diabetic, and I can go for hours and hours without eating without getting a low.  I think I eventually get what's called a liver dump and that brings my blood sugar back up.  Not all type 2s are like that.  For a while I was taking a med that did lower my blood sugar and I did get a couple lows, but now, without that med, that doesn't happen.



My doctor has finally gotten the message to dose me according to my weight. I am the size of a child. I have had my BP meds reduced twice after a couple of trips to the ER due to low BP readings. Now I need to get my carbs in order. For the past two or three days I have had some extremely high readings, 282 to very low for me. 118. All in the same day. I would rather go back on the meds than play games with my food. When I hit the lows, I can get my readings up within seconds. Not the same when the reading is too high. How the heck do I get that down quickly? I am going into Winthrop on Thursday to talk to the dietician. I faxed over my readings for the past two weeks. Within minutes I got a call from the head nurse. THEY want to see me as soon as possible.


----------



## creative

Just lugged home a duvet (double bed size - 2 in one/all seasons) on a little trolley base.  Phew!

I made the mistake of buying a new mattress that had synthetic filling.  (I couldn't establish what my old mattress had until it was too late - mixed fibres, i.e. had some natural content).  The mistake being apparent on the first night's sleep - *overheating/*burning up, i.e. enough to wake me up, face sweating!   I had no idea this was possible!

Very few stores take mattresses back and this store did not.  I was seduced by the price and it being the last few days of the sale.  Apparently "not fit for purpose" does not cover what I experience!  Hmm. 






So, in order to offset the heat, I have changed my synthetic duvet for a goose feather & down one (since they "breathe") and will soon be buying a thick, natural mattress protector.  (I have a hot water bottle to fill with cold water as standby....chilled water if necessary!)  Feels like a major operation: operation Chill!


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, I would think that it would be dangerous to put you back on meds to lower your BS unless you are going to commit to eating regular meals.  I understand that after your surgery you no longer get the hunger message, but in that case you should set an alarm to go off to remind you to have a meal, even if it's a small one.  I think they are going to tell you that you need to eat regular balanced meals to keep your blood sugar from going too high.  Taking a walk will bring down a high blood sugar, but I understand that is not something you can do.  It would be better to eat in such a way to keep it from going too high.

By the way, I am not a doctor.  Do not take my suggestions as a replacement to talking to your doctor.


----------



## Andy M.

Went out for a late morning haircut appointment to find I had a completely flat tire.  Fortunately, SO was home so I used her car.  When I got back, I pumped the tire and dropped it off at the garage for repair.  SO can drop me off when she gets back from getting our grandson.


----------



## bakechef

Getting ready to pick up Rob's car from the shop.  It's his annual checkup and oil change.  I have to get on Rob to take car of his car.  He had them look it over from stem to stern, and check his belts.  He had the oil changed and all of the belts replaced (they were 11 years old, and almost 80,000 miles).  They say everything is now tip top.  

If I didn't get on him about servicing his car, he'd run it until it stopped!  There is no good reason NOT to take care of a paid off 11 year old car with less than 80,000 miles on it!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, I would think that it would be dangerous to put you back on meds to lower your BS unless you are going to commit to eating regular meals.  I understand that after your surgery you no longer get the hunger message, but in that case you should set an alarm to go off to remind you to have a meal, even if it's a small one.  I think they are going to tell you that you need to eat regular balanced meals to keep your blood sugar from going too high.  Taking a walk will bring down a high blood sugar, but I understand that is not something you can do.  It would be better to eat in such a way to keep it from going too high.
> 
> By the way, I am not a doctor.  Do not take my suggestions as a replacement to talking to your doctor.



I hear you Carol. I am going in to Winthrop to find out what is going on. They think this all may be tied to all the weight I lost in just one month. 

I did take out a Porter House steak. I fixed it with McComack garlic/sea salt that I bought a couple of months ago. Now I am just waiting for it to thaw out a little more. Then I will have it with some steamed broccoli and petite peas. 

That garlic/sea salt is delicious. I do have a freezer full of meats/proteins. Not today, but I will be making a baked potato probably tomorrow for the burger I have in there. Hamburg is not my favorite meat. But it is quick and easy. I am more likely to eat something quick and easy than something that is complicated and takes time to prepare and cook. Winthrop also ask me to keep a food diary from yesterday until I see them on Thursday.


----------



## taxlady

I'm shredding cheese with my micro-plane. I'm doing it in spurts because I don't have enough spoons to do it in one go. It's so Stirling can make fettuccine Alfredo tonight.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm shredding cheese with my micro-plane. I'm doing it in spurts because I don't have enough spoons to do it in one go. It's so Stirling can make fettuccine Alfredo tonight.



You totally lost me on this one TL. Why do you need a spoon with a micro-plane? 

I have a Porter House steak thawing out. I will bring it with me. The two of you can each have a bite if I can have some Alfredo.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> You totally lost me on this one TL. Why do you need a spoon with a micro-plane?
> 
> I have a Porter House steak thawing out. I will bring it with me. The two of you can each have a bite if I can have some Alfredo.


Spoons = energy, Spoon theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Spoons = energy, Spoon theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Thanks. Yesterday I didn't have any spoons. Even if someone handed me a fist full of them I would have dropped all of them. I will have to remember that. 

Yesterday I was so sick. Every time I lifted my head off my pillow, I went into a spasm of dry heaves. My spoons must have been at someone else's home.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Spoons = energy, Spoon theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Ah, light dawns!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Thanks. Yesterday I didn't have any spoons. Even if someone handed me a fist full of them I would have dropped all of them. I will have to remember that.
> 
> Yesterday I was so sick. Every time I lifted my head off my pillow, I went into a spasm of dry heaves. My spoons must have been at someone else's home.


 I hope you're feeling better tomorrow


----------



## Chef Munky

WOW! 
I just fell in love with my B-day present.
Fire HD 7 - Amazon's Official Site - Learn More

This thing is awesome.I'm amazed by the picture and sound quality from it.Tested it on Netflix last night.Watched 4400.Awesome display!

Still learning to watch my step when I'm on Amazon.Looking for cookbooks can be dangerous.They don't kid around with the one click wonder buys....I'm broke now.Please send your donations to....

Can't wait to see how well it works on the road.So far using it for reading recipes has finally been made much easier on my eyes.It was to the point I was avoiding reading anything online or off because of the strain.It certainly beats lugging a heavy awkward laptop around.

Yep, life does get better with age.


----------



## Mad Cook

I'm sitting down with a cup of tea having just cleared up the kitchen after an afternoon's baking. Two (caraway) seed cakes, a batch of ginger oat cookies in the storage boxes and a batch of bread dough sitting in my cold kitchen to rise slowly and bake tomorrow. Enough to make a loaf to eat and a loaf to freeze. Feeling very pleased with myself.

I make cake for myself, obviously, but I also give one away to the lady who feeds Tetley on Thursday and Sunday nights. Not sure how she feels about caraway seed. A lot of people aren't keen.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Just lugged home a duvet (double bed size - 2 in one/all seasons) on a little trolley base. Phew!
> 
> I made the mistake of buying a new mattress that had synthetic filling. (I couldn't establish what my old mattress had until it was too late - mixed fibres, i.e. had some natural content). The mistake being apparent on the first night's sleep - *overheating/*burning up, i.e. enough to wake me up, face sweating!  I had no idea this was possible!
> 
> Very few stores take mattresses back and this store did not. I was seduced by the price and it being the last few days of the sale. Apparently "not fit for purpose" does not cover what I experience! Hmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, in order to offset the heat, I have changed my synthetic duvet for a goose feather & down one (since they "breathe") and will soon be buying a thick, natural mattress protector. (I have a hot water bottle to fill with cold water as standby....chilled water if necessary!) Feels like a major operation: operation Chill!


I have a deep feather and down mattress topper that I bought from QVC a few years ago. Expensive but one of the best things I ever bought! It needs a bit of a shake every other day and I let it air for an hour or two when I change the bedding and it fluffs up beautifully. The great thing is that it's never too warm or too cold and it feels like lying on a cloud.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> WOW!
> I just fell in love with my B-day present.
> Fire HD 7 - Amazon's Official Site - Learn More
> 
> This thing is awesome.I'm amazed by the picture and sound quality from it.Tested it on Netflix last night.Watched 4400.Awesome display!
> 
> Still learning to watch my step when I'm on Amazon.Looking for cookbooks can be dangerous.They don't kid around with the one click wonder buys....I'm broke now.Please send your donations to....
> 
> Can't wait to see how well it works on the road.So far using it for reading recipes has finally been made much easier on my eyes.It was to the point I was avoiding reading anything online or off because of the strain.It certainly beats lugging a heavy awkward laptop around.
> 
> Yep, life does get better with age.


Stirling has the Samsung something or other. This does look better. For one thing, it has front and rear facing cameras. His only has the front facing, so he can't really take photos other than selfies and he doesn't do selfies. Does it have a slot for a SIM card? That makes a tablet a lot more versatile. Stirling's does. He only uses that when there is no WiFi available. In a year and a half, he hasn't gone over 150 Meg of data using the SIM card more than twice.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> I have a deep feather and down mattress topper that I bought from QVC a few years ago. Expensive but one of the best things I ever bought! It needs a bit of a shake every other day and I let it air for an hour or two when I change the bedding and it fluffs up beautifully. The great thing is that it's never too warm or too cold and it feels like lying on a cloud.


We have one of those and really like it.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Stirling has the Samsung something or other. This does look better. For one thing, it has front and rear facing cameras. His only has the front facing, so he can't really take photos other than selfies and he doesn't do selfies. Does it have a slot for a SIM card? That makes a tablet a lot more versatile. Stirling's does. He only uses that when there is no WiFi available. In a year and a half, he hasn't gone over 150 Meg of data using the SIM card more than twice.



Mine doesn't.
Sterling might like the other model called the Fire HDX. It also has 4G available and can make phone calls. The HDX


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I hope you're feeling better tomorrow



Thank you for caring. I am feeling much better today. Once I fell into a good solid sleep, I heard nothing going on around me. Even Teddy didn't bark. When I don't get a good sleep, I am useless until I do.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> That garlic/sea salt is delicious. I do have a freezer full of meats/proteins. Not today, but I will be making a baked potato probably tomorrow for the burger I have in there. Hamburg is not my favorite meat. But it is quick and easy. I am more likely to eat something quick and easy than something that is complicated and takes time to prepare and cook. Winthrop also ask me to keep a food diary from yesterday until I see them on Thursday.


Addie, what exactly is "hamburger"? Here "a  hamburger" is the whole burger sandwich but it seems to be something more than that in the US. Is "hamburger" in the sense that you've used it in your post just the ground or chopped meat or does it have something else in it?(Wikipaedia has an article but it isn't very useful).


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Mine doesn't.
> Sterling might like the other model called the Fire HDX. It also has 4G available and can make phone calls. The HDX


I just remembered that if you have a smartphone, you can probably set up a WiFi hotspot and use your new tablet that way. Stirling doesn't have a smart phone. I do. When we are somewhere with no WiFi and Stirling wants to use his tablet for web stuff, I make my  phone do a WiFi hotspot. I have lots more data on my plan than he does.


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> Addie, what exactly is "hamburger"? Here "a  hamburger" is the whole burger sandwich but it seems to be something more than that in the US. Is "hamburger" in the sense that you've used it in your post just the ground or chopped meat or does it have something else in it?(Wikipaedia has an article but it isn't very useful).



It's ground beef - mince.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> I just remembered that if you have a smartphone, you can probably set up a WiFi hotspot and use your new tablet that way. Stirling doesn't have a smart phone. I do. When we are somewhere with no WiFi and Stirling wants to use his tablet for web stuff, I make my  phone do a WiFi hotspot. I have lots more data on my plan than he does.



That's exactly what I do when traveling, sometimes on long trips I'll set up my tablet as a 9" GPS having it getting Wi-Fi of the phone.  

When we went to Niagara falls the hotel wanted $20a day for what was likely terrible Wi-Fi, since our room faced the falls, I still picked up US signals so we all used that instead.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> It's ground beef - mince.


Aha! Thank you


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Paying bills, grateful that we have the funds to pay bills. Actually, I'm stalling at paying bills by playing here at DC.  I did take care of the one for the major credit card since it would ding us with interest and service charges if I was late. I did balance the "checking" account earlier, but I'll wait until all the bills are paid before I reward myself with a glass of wine.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Paying bills, grateful that we have the funds to pay bills. Actually, I'm stalling at paying bills by playing here at DC.  I did take care of the one for the major credit card since it would ding us with interest and service charges if I was late. I did balance the "checking" account earlier, *but I'll wait until all the bills are paid before I reward myself with a glass of wine*.


Could get odd if you didn't wait.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yes, it could, taxy!  Besides, I make enough math errors when I'm completely sober.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Aha! Thank you



Exactly. We usually use a chuck cut. It has the most flavor for a burger. Some folks use a more expensive cut. But I think it is wasted taste for a burger. The fat in the chuck has a lot of flavor, and that is what you want. Flavor! The typical ratio is 85/15 %. When you are going to be cooking for a rather crowd, unless you are extremely wealthy, you go with the cheaper cut.


----------



## bakechef

Testing out a wifi router for mom.  I had a spare or two that I wasn't using, so I'll save her a few dollars and set it up when I go down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're a good son, bc. 

I'm wondering how I spent over an hour reading articles on "Serious Eats". That website is like potato chips - "bet you can't eat read just one!"


----------



## creative

Well the solar eclipse that we had here in UK this morning was an anti climax....overcast sky - just went a bit darker for a while.


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Well the solar eclipse that we had here in UK this morning was an anti climax....overcast sky - just went a bit darker for a while.


Bummer


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Well the solar eclipse that we had here in UK this morning was an anti climax....overcast sky - just went a bit darker for a while.



When I lived in Tacoma, at around nine or so in the morning, it went pitch black. Street lights went on, birds stopped singing, and car headlights went on. It became eerily quiet all of a sudden. Then some ingenious idiot thought of selling "dark" in a can. Yeah, he made some money. Not much. 

But the school system took advantage of the eclipse to create a science project. Poo who was in the first grade came home and told me all about it. During that week, they made a mobile of the planets and how an eclipse happens. I had that hanging in his room for ages.


----------



## Chef Munky

bakechef said:


> Testing out a wifi router for mom.  I had a spare or two that I wasn't using, so I'll save her a few dollars and set it up when I go down.



That is so thoughtful of you to do that for her.
She's really going to like the router.


----------



## Addie

I just love blood and gore. So I have been watching NY ER all day. Sitting here at the computer and watching TV. What a life. Last night I got The Pirate to watch Boston Med with me. They showed the appendix right after they had removed it from the body. He almost passed out. He did not appreciate my laughing at him.


----------



## bakechef

Well the Wi-Fi router wasn't working properly and I remembered why I don't use it anymore!  I ordered a new one for her, but I'll send it down without the box so that she doesn't know that I spent money on it   she already thinks that I've done too much, she hasn't even seen the boxes of kitchen loot that I've bought for her 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Well the Wi-Fi router wasn't working properly and I remembered why I don't use it anymore!  I ordered a new one for her, but I'll send it down without the box so that she doesn't know that I spent money on it   she already thinks that I've done too much, she hasn't even seen the boxes of kitchen loot that I've bought for her
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Yep, Mom always liked you best...

(ancient shades of the Smothers Brothers)


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Well the Wi-Fi router wasn't working properly and I remembered why I don't use it anymore!  I ordered a new one for her, but I'll send it down without the box so that she doesn't know that I spent money on it   she already thinks that I've done too much, she hasn't even seen the boxes of kitchen loot that I've bought for her
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



You are a good son. Give yourself a pat of the back and an ATTABOY!  and one for Mom  because she  you.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yep, Mom always liked you best...
> 
> (ancient shades of the Smothers Brothers)





Addie said:


> You are a good son. Give yourself a pat of the back and an ATTABOY!  and one for Mom  because she  you.



Gotta maintain favorite child status somehow! 

If driving a moving truck 1200 miles next week with her 4 kitties doesn't do it, than nothing will! Just need to make sure that I take my allergy medicine...


----------



## Zhizara

I'm just relaxing after finishing a bowl of Kathleen's Faux  French Onion Soup.  Delicious and really easy. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/faux-french-onion-soup-92004.html

Thanks, Kathleen for a great recipe!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to adjust to my haircut. I'm not liking this one as much as the last time. I told my stylist to cut it "just like last time"...guess she forgot how the back was supposed to look. Unfortunately, all I had pictures of was the front.  Seeing as Himself said my hair looked "awful" (and he is NEVER critical about anything) I gave the stylist a call. She said she'd trim it up to make it better...but I have to let it grow a bit first so she has something to even up! Guess I'll live with this for about a month, then we'll have to work on a plan together later...

Himself did say it looked better after I "washed" it. Basically shoved my head under the faucet to get it all saturated so I could give it a full blow-dry. Psst, I'll tell you a secret. I trimmed up the odd angles along the back with my hair shears. Don't tell anyone - especially my stylist!


----------



## Andy M.

Made a trip to Penzey's store yesterday.  Didn't go crazy as we were in a hurry.  Just bought some necessities.


----------



## JoAnn L.

DH had a hearing test yesterday and found out he needs the hearing aids for both ears. We have an appointment this morning to see what is available and what are the prices.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> DH had a hearing test yesterday and found out he needs the hearing aids for both ears. We have an appointment this morning to see what is available and what are the prices.



So sorry to hear that. And on top of the expense of a new garage door. Do you need a whole new door or just a new panel?


----------



## creative

Mum was readmitted to hospital (transferred from her care home) a couple of days ago - "atrial fibrillation".

Today we got phonecalls saying her breathing was laboured and that she might not make it....  So, took a cab there and was relieved to find her still alive but poorly.  They gave her a hormone (opposite to insulin) to kickstart her blood sugar levels which got her out of the danger zone.  However, her problem with swallowing (related to her dementia) means she has not eaten for a day or so and we are told that it could be dangerous to coax her into eating since it could go down the wrong way (i.e. into her lungs).  Without this improving...how can she live much longer anyway?


----------



## Dawgluver

{{{{creative}}}}. Wishing the best for you and your Mum.  We are all here for you.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> {{{{creative}}}}. Wishing the best for you and your Mum.  We are all here for you.


What Dawg wrote and (((hugs))) from me too. Even when we know it's coming, it's hard.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Mum was readmitted to hospital (transferred from her care home) a couple of days ago - "atrial fibrillation".
> 
> Today we got phonecalls saying her breathing was laboured and that she might not make it.... So, took a cab there and was relieved to find her still alive but poorly. They gave her a hormone (opposite to insulin) to kickstart her blood sugar levels which got her out of the danger zone. *However, her problem with swallowing (related to her dementia) means she has not eaten for a day or so and we are told that it could be dangerous to coax her into eating since it could go down the wrong way (i.e. into her lungs).* Without this improving...how can she live much longer anyway?


 It sounds as though the hospital is operating the Liverpool Care Pathway, in which case they should have consulted you and got your permission in writing, if you are the next of kin. Unfortunately the LCP isn't always followed properly. Hasn't your mother's care home agreed an end of life procedure with you or whoever is the next of kin? Among other things, this could cover whether she is sent to hospital or kept comfortable at the home when the end is inevitable.

Been there done this and a friend worked at the Department of Health on End of Life procedures until recently. We were discussing this a couple of weeks ago as a mutual friend's mother-in-law was at the end of her life. She lives in Northern Ireland and her passing was what you would want yours to be. Unfortunately it isn't always like that.

Sorry to get a bit technical but I wish I'd known about this when my own mother was rushed into hospital and subsequently died.

You and your family have my deepest sympathy and prayers.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> So sorry to hear that. And on top of the expense of a new garage door. Do you need a whole new door or just a new panel?



Yes we need a whole new door. The old one is wooden (is starting to crack in places) and has been there since 1975. DH got his hearing aids, I knew they would cost  lots but you should have seen the look on his face when they put them in his ears. He couldn't believe what he could hear. Oh, and by the way 2 weeks ago we had to get a new kitchen stove.  Lets hope that nothing else will need replacing.


----------



## creative

Mad Cook said:


> It sounds as though the hospital is operating the Liverpool Care Pathway, in which case they should have consulted you and got your permission in writing, if you are the next of kin. Unfortunately the LCP isn't always followed properly. Hasn't your mother's care home agreed an end of life procedure with you or whoever is the next of kin? Among other things, this could cover whether she is sent to hospital or kept comfortable at the home when the end is inevitable.
> 
> Been there done this and a friend worked at the Department of Health on End of Life procedures until recently. We were discussing this a couple of weeks ago as a mutual friend's mother-in-law was at the end of her life. She lives in Northern Ireland and her passing was what you would want yours to be. Unfortunately it isn't always like that.
> 
> Sorry to get a bit technical but I wish I'd known about this when my own mother was rushed into hospital and subsequently died.
> 
> You and your family have my deepest sympathy and prayers.


Thanks for this post but I don't think this is what is happening with her.  She is not deliberately being prevented from eating but rather we have been alerted to the danger of coaxing her to eat (i.e. when she doesn't want to) with the food going down the wrong path (to her lungs) because she was not sufficiently alert - so it is a physical concern.

She became more alert later today which has aided her ability to swallow - some water at least (rather than have it trickle down her throat).  

Nevertheless I will bear in mind what you point out here. Thanks


----------



## bakechef

Found an older 11 cup cuisinart food processor at a thrift store for $5, and it works just fine!  I didn't need one, but bought it anyway, because I knew someone that would give it a good home.  Luckily they have changed very little over the years so replacement pieces should be easy for her to find.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Found an older 11 cup cuisinart food processor at a thrift store for $5, and it works just fine!  I didn't need one, but bought it anyway, because I knew someone that would give it a good home.  Luckily they have changed very little over the years so replacement pieces should be easy for her to find.



Great find!  I've had one of those for 15 years.  B ought it new for a lot more than $5.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Great find!  I've had one of those for 15 years.  B ought it new for a lot more than $5.



She must have been sending me vibes because she has been looking for one.  I really love mine.  I really enjoy how quiet and powerful it is.  

Mine was a very generous wedding present!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> Mum was readmitted to hospital (transferred from her care home) a couple of days ago - "atrial fibrillation"....


creative, I'm sad to hear about your difficult situation with your Mum. I'll keep both of you in my thoughts and prayers. Hope things are getting better.


----------



## Kayelle

Creative, I too will remember your Mom in my thoughts.

My SousChef (DH) just returned home tonight after flying across the country and back to visit his mother on her 102 birthday. Both of her children were there and she knew it, but just barely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We took our cabin fever out on the road today (Wednesday), hitting the little Mediterranean market about 20 miles away, then kept heading north. We stopped at three different small cheese farms - one was open. We bought a small roll of hickory smoked goat cheese to try. The second one was closed on Wednesdays. And the third looks like it doesn't open until well after Mud Season, but at least the farm dog ran out into the road to welcome us! We'll have to go back when the weather gets warm and introduce ourselves to him right proper. 

Stopped at one of the new Market Baskets way up at the top of the state - mostly for a pit stop. That bathroom break cost us $26!


----------



## CarolPa

CookingGoddess, I can't remember a haircut that I didn't come home and trim.  It's just a natural instinct for me.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Yes we need a whole new door. The old one is wooden (is starting to crack in places) and has been there since 1975. DH got his hearing aids, I knew they would cost  lots but you should have seen the look on his face when they put them in his ears. He couldn't believe what he could hear. Oh, and by the way 2 weeks ago we had to get a new kitchen stove.  Lets hope that nothing else will need replacing.



Try to make the door last for at least a month more. Not only age is causing it to crack, but the weather. Wood doors are the most expensive. Look at aluminum doors that are insulated. They cost a lot less. You might be able to have only the cracked panels replaced. Is this an overhead door? Or the kind that open to the side from the middle. If that is what they are, in that case, they don't even make them any more. 

I am so glad your husband can join the world of the hearing again. I am going to be going down his path soon.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We took our cabin fever out on the road today (Wednesday), hitting the little Mediterranean market about 20 miles away, then kept heading north. We stopped at three different small cheese farms - one was open. We bought a small roll of hickory smoked goat cheese to try. The second one was closed on Wednesdays. And the third looks like it doesn't open until well after Mud Season, but at least the farm dog ran out into the road to welcome us! We'll have to go back when the weather gets warm and introduce ourselves to him right proper.
> 
> Stopped at one of the new Market Baskets way up at the top of the state - mostly for a pit stop. That bathroom break cost us $26!



You just have to stop at Market Basket and spend. The store in Chelsea in the model for every new MB built now. The old Chelsea MB store was so small you couldn't bend over to tie your shoe. People had to stand outside in a line waiting outside in the weather to get in or get a basket. That whole area and the mall was a magnet for crime and teens hanging out. So the folks that owned the land, kicked every company out except MB, and started from ground up to rebuild. MB was to be the star. And it is. Now when you go in, you want to roam the aisles. After the battle ended last summer, Arthur proceeded to build another one just a mile or so down the road in Revere. A project he had started before all the brouhaha started and had to stop when he got fired. Now that store is as busy as Chelsea. 

Can you tell I have a love affair going with MB? Don't be surprised to see MB replace Stop & Shop and become the main grocer in N.E. 

Your day out sounded lovely. I just love roaming around to new places out in the countryside on a beautiful day.


----------



## creative

I guess I forgot why I don't buy crunchy peanut butter....until this evening.  

I just ate bits and pieces instead of a meal.....so what do I do?  On the way home, I shopped and bought a jar of organic peanut butter.....and _now I have half a jar left_!   

There's making up for a meal then there's overindulgence!


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> I guess I forgot why I don't buy crunchy peanut butter....until this evening.
> 
> I just ate bits and pieces instead of a meal.....so what do I do?  On the way home, I shopped and bought a jar of organic peanut butter.....and _now I have half a jar left_!
> 
> There's making up for a meal then there's overindulgence!



My son Spike does that with McCormick's Bacon Bits. He opens the jar when he gets into the car. By the time he arrives home, the jar is empty. I do that with French's Fried Onion Rings. I always have a recipe in mind when I buy them, but that recipe is still waiting for me to make it.


----------



## CarolPa

Joann, our wooden garage door needs to be replaced, too.  It was put on when the house was built in 1971.   DH keeps painting it.  I guess if we get a new one it will make the rest of the house look old.  Better that it all looks old.  LOL  We had a lot of trouble with it not closing this past winter, but now winter is over so we won't worry about it until next winter.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Joann, our wooden garage door needs to be replaced, too.  It was put on when the house was built in 1971.   DH keeps painting it.  I guess if we get a new one it will make the rest of the house look old.  Better that it all looks old.  LOL  We had a lot of trouble with it not closing this past winter, but now winter is over so we won't worry about it until next winter.



If you have a door that is called a "shin kicker", and it goes up all in one piece, then the whole door may need to be replaced. If you have a door that has panels, then you might be able to get by with just replacing just a panel or two. For that you only replace the panel and the hardware that goes on the track. If you have the doors that are separated in the middle and open out, then you will  have to get a new door. They don't make them any more. If you do have a panel door, put some auto oil 10/40 on the tracks. That is what the pros use. Check to see if any of the hardware is bent. If so, you can replace  just that. Much cheaper than a whole door. 

When I worked for the overhead door company, you wouldn't believe the calls I would get. "I can't get the door to close. It comes down just so far and then goes back up." I would tell them to check the tracks and make sure nothing was in it that shouldn't be. Sure enough I would get a call back. They had leaned the broom handle right in the track. If I had sent out a truck, it would have cost them over $100 to remove the broom. If they had a power outage from a storm and their door wouldn't open, I would tell them to pull the string coming down from the motor. That releases the motor from the door and then you can open by hand. So many folks do not understand how their door operates. Then we would have the ones who wanted to save money. They would call and ask how to do something. Then call back a few minutes with a new question. Three questions were all they were allowed to ask. Then I would tell them I don't know and there is no one in the shop to help them. They won't be back until after five o'clock. An hour later I would get a call for a repair truck to come.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, you actually can find functioning replacement carriage-style garage doors. Probably cost a fortune, but if you're restoring an old home and garage that had it originally, you would want to be true to the original.




JoAnn L. said:


> Yes we need a whole new door. The old one is wooden (is starting to crack in places) and has been there since 1975...


Wow, sorry to hear that the expenses are piling on. If you are open to a suggestion, a fiberglass garage door is very practical. Ours is 15 years old and looks brand-new. We give it a hose-down and quick swipe with a soapy car-washing brush every year or two. Other than that, we replaced the springs once, maybe 6 years ago? Every once in a while Himself does a bit of squirt and tweak to make it run smoothly, but seeing as he despises house maintenance he does it only when it starts to act up.  Lucky him, it rarely acts up.


----------



## Addie

You are right about the carriage doors. They have to be custom made. And that really adds on the dollars. I have seen some beautiful ones. We had one customer that had the door made in Italy and then shipped here for installation. It was hand carved with a picture of the canals and boats of Venice. He was from there and wanted to have it on the door. The scenes on that door would take your breath away. It was a heavy oak door. It cost more than just a few thousand dollars. He lived in Lynnfield. Where all the money is. 

If you don't have children playing in the yard with basketballs, then fiberglass is a great choice for financial savings. But I would advise having it insulated. It provides a solid backing incase there is a hard bang against the door. A hard bang can put a dent in the panels. And a really hard bang like hitting the door with the car, can cause the fiberglass to tear. 

But the good point of having fiberglass besides the cost, is that you can have the same style as all the other doors have.

I have been out of the workforce for more than ten years. So there may be a lot of changes. In fact I am sure there have been.


----------



## CarolPa

If and when we replace our garage door we will replace it with a completely new door.  It will probably work fine now that the weather is warming up.


----------



## taxlady

Just found out that a disgusting FB page that me and a bunch of friends reported finally got removed. It was a page that seemed to be all about hating cats and being mean to them. There were photos. The first few reports got replies that it didn't violate FB's community standards. I was pretty upset that a naked bum violates their standards, but a crucified cat didn't. I guess enough of us reported that specific photo with the reason that was ticked being "promotes violence to a person or animal". They took down the entire page. First time I have seen something disgusting actually removed from FB after reports.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> Just found out that a disgusting FB page that me and a bunch of friends reported finally got removed. It was a page that seemed to be all about hating cats and being mean to them. There were photos. The first few reports got replies that it didn't violate FB's community standards. I was pretty upset that a naked bum violates their standards, but a crucified cat didn't. I guess enough of us reported that specific photo with the reason that was ticked being "promotes violence to a person or animal". They took down the entire page. First time I have seen something disgusting actually removed from FB after reports.


It is baffling.  Why do social media sites drag their heels so much when it comes to censoring?  Afraid of losing members?

Twitter is now notorious for its trolls and management are again not being found to be effective on this.  It is appalling given that trolls can seemingly run rampant and cause so much misery.


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> It is baffling.  Why do social media sites drag their heels so much when it comes to censoring?  Afraid of losing members?
> 
> Twitter is now notorious for its trolls and management are again not being found to be effective on this.  It is appalling given that trolls can seemingly run rampant and cause so much misery.


We actually got replies within a couple of hours. Unfortunately the first replies stated that it didn't violate community standards. 

I think that it took less than a day to finally get it removed, but it took quite a few reports.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Creative, I too will remember your Mom in my thoughts.
> 
> My SousChef (DH) just returned home tonight after flying across the  country and back to visit his mother on her 102 birthday. Both of her  children were there and she knew it, but just barely.



Last night, after we had our welcome home dinner, the phone rang. His mother had just died. She certainly did it her way, as after she saw her two children together, she was done. Steve will again be on a plane across the country for the funeral in New York. The only empty seat he could get on such short notice is an overnight 5 hr. flight on Sunday. Thankfully, he's in good health but I still worry about him.


----------



## creative

Kayelle said:


> Last night, after we had our welcome home dinner, the phone rang. His mother had just died. She certainly did it her way, as after she saw her two children together, she was done. Steve will again be on a plane across the country for the funeral in New York. The only empty seat he could get on such short notice is an overnight 5 hr. flight on Sunday. Thankfully, he's in good health but I still worry about him.


Sorry to hear of this.  102 is some going though!  He must be distraught but at least he has you.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle, condolences and (((hugs))) to you and Steve.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle and Souschef my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Last night, after we had our welcome home dinner, the phone rang. His mother had just died...


Kayelle, my heart goes out to you and Steve with his Mom's passing. She wanted to say one last goodbye to her kids before moving on.  *hugs*


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no.  So glad Souschef got to spend some time with his darling mom.

{{{{Kayelle and Souschef}}}}


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> Last night, after we had our welcome home dinner, the phone rang. His mother had just died. She certainly did it her way, as after she saw her two children together, she was done. Steve will again be on a plane across the country for the funeral in New York. The only empty seat he could get on such short notice is an overnight 5 hr. flight on Sunday. Thankfully, he's in good health but I still worry about him.



Please accept my condolences for your loss.

To live in hearts we leave behind is not to die. ~Thomas Campbell


----------



## Cheryl J

SousChef and Kayelle, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Thanks for this post but I don't think this is what is happening with her. She is not deliberately being prevented from eating but rather we have been alerted to the danger of coaxing her to eat (i.e. when she doesn't want to) with the food going down the wrong path (to her lungs) because she was not sufficiently alert - so it is a physical concern.
> 
> She became more alert later today which has aided her ability to swallow - some water at least (rather than have it trickle down her throat).
> 
> Nevertheless I will bear in mind what you point out here. Thanks


 Glad to hear that there has been an improvement. Thoughts and prayers continuing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Your mum is in my thoughts and prayers, creative.


----------



## creative

Thanks for all the kind posts.  I posted here just to say what was going on with me (topic of this thread), i.e. not my intention to evoke sympathy.  

My mother and myself are both made of strong stuff - both of us are fighters/survivors.  I have a positive mindset so it is perhaps easier for me, than most, not to wallow on the negatives....although the inevitable reality looms.  

Today was one of her better days.


----------



## Mad Cook

Off to bed at 10.30pm as the clocks go forward an hour for British Summer Time at midnight and I want to make up for the hour I'm going to lose in the morning. 

Brrrrr!!! I have 4 layers of sweaters and fleeces on and I'm STILL cold so I think it's going to be a double hot water bottle night tonight!

Have just embarked on a new Jacqueline Winspear as well so I'll take that to bed with me. And April's book group choice is Wilkie Collins "Woman in White" so that's going to be my next "Good Read".

Night-night. Sleep tight. Hope the bugs don't bite


----------



## simonbaker

Having a cocktail  & going to the casino, the daughter is going to a school dance.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Having a cocktail  & going to the casino, the daughter is going to a school dance.



Sounds like she is growing up really fast right before your eyes.


----------



## Addie

Today has been a day of resting. Yesterday morning I had my coat on and was all ready to go out the door for my doctor's appointment. It was 9:00 a.m. It is time for my six month assessment. I had a very minor headache. So minor, that sometimes I didn't even notice it. I was sitting on my bed, stood up and a violent storm of the dry heaves hit me like a bolder. I even vomited a bit. I have never done that before.  

The Pirate called Winthrop and notified them what happened and that I wouldn't be coming in. I laid down and the dry heaves stopped. I would sit up and they would start again. I finally gave in. Took off my coat and laid down. Fell asleep. Woke up today at 4 p.m. At least the dry heaves were gone. And so was the minor headache that wasn't so minor after all. 

So today was a day of recovery and rest. I must have been sicker than I realized. When I woke up to day, I felt so spent. So now I am just doing nothing. I don't know what I had other than the headache, but it is gone now.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I'm glad to hear that whatever it was is gone. Hope you are feeling better. Could it have been a migraine? Migraine's aren't just horrendous headaches. Mine come with visual effects and a mild to regular headache. My sister's often come with projectile vomiting.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, I'm glad to hear that whatever it was is gone. Hope you are feeling better. Could it have been a migraine? Migraine's aren't just horrendous headaches. Mine come with visual effects and a mild to regular headache. My sister's often come with projectile vomiting.



No, not a migraine. I noticed it about an hour earlier, and it went away. Or so I thought. Evidently not though. I really felt fine until that dag drive heaves hit me. Whenever any time I don't feel good, I get the drive heaves. I guess I really didn't feel good that time, because the heaves were really hard. And I can stop them in a matter of one or two heaves. Not this time.

I am feeling much better. Thank you for the good thoughts.


----------



## Addie

I am watching 60 Minutes. They are doing a report on attacking brain cancer. There is hope for my daughter. At the present time, there is no cancer in her tumor. But there is still a small piece of the tumor that they can not remove and have given her all the chemo that her body can tolerate. So in a sense, she is in remission. But that small piece can wake up at any time and start producing cancer cells again. 

Duke University has been doing research with dead polio virus vaccine. By injecting it directly into the tumor, it will wake up her immune system to attack that small piece of tumor and kill it permanently. The tumors just melt away. And it has been found to work on other cancers as well. 

I hope my daughter talks to her doctors about this. Living with this small piece of tumor on her brain, takes a toll on all of us. There is hope for my daughter. That is the second good news I have received in the past three years.


----------



## taxlady

That's interesting and encouraging, Addie. I wonder how long until they can start using it on patients.


----------



## taxlady

I just placed an order for a t-shirt, the one on the right:







I ordered it through a friends blog: Two Cookie Monster Tees $11 Today Only At TeeFury! "Be One With Cookie" and Cthulu Mashup "Cthookie Monster"!!! - Freebies For A Cause


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That's interesting and encouraging, Addie. I wonder how long until they can start using it on patients.



The don't even have 50 test patients yet. But the results look good so far. They have had more successes than failures. It really looks promising.


----------



## Addie

*Canadian TV vs. American*

I get a lot of programs that are produced in Canada. They are so much professional than American TV. I am so sick of reality shows. Just a cheap way not to hire a complete crew to write and produce a pleasurable TV show. 

Commercials are even more enjoyably spaced. There are half as many as on American TV. If the show has a story to tell, whether it is reality like Highway Through Hell, or a fictional story like a mystery show placed in the late 190's, there are fewer commercials and are spaced so that you get to see the an important part. They don't break for a commercial. And there are fewer commercials during that break. American TV has commercial breaks that last for as long as five minutes. Yes I have timed them. 

It used to be that the networks were getting bad. So you watched cable. The shows were better, had better writing and you could sit back and watch a good show. Not anymore. It is all reality trash. Does anyone really care if the Kadashian girls have more babies, get married or anything else. And what do they do? Not one of them have an honest real job. And the real housewives!! What a joke all of them are. Are they kidding? Do any of them do housework? Do they hold down a job outside the home for eight hours a day? 

Keep the Canadian shows coming. With all the snow we have had in Boston, I am a prisoner in my home. I get around outside with a scooter. Can't take it outside in the snow. So here I am ever so grateful to Canada for entertaining me with intelligent shows. Thank you Canada.


----------



## bakechef

Driving this 1200 miles with 4 kitties

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## tinlizzie

Meee-owwww, BC - times 4!


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Driving this 1200 miles with 4 kitties
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



The cats won't bother you if you put them in the way back.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Driving this 1200 miles with 4 kitties
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Why am I laughing so hard? Because my cat decided to have six kittens right in the middle of moving. I put her and her kittens in the box, in the front seat of the moving van with the movers. She gave birth to the last three while the truck was moving to the new location. I paid the movers extra for their scratches and the care they gave Moonlight. Who is going to give you the extra tip? She kept trying to get out of the box with one of her kittens in her mouth to a hidden location, wherever that might be.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> The cats won't bother you if you put them in the way back.



And make sure if you put them in a box, it is high enough so they can't climb out. (Spoken from experience!)


----------



## bakechef

They sang me the song of their people until the sun came up, then I put on my Bluetooth headphones and they have had to listen to ME sing, pay back!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

Then this happened for 100 miles...

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Then this happened for 100 miles...
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



That doesn't look good. Did they enjoy the music you provided for them?


----------



## bakechef

They didn't complain, 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> They didn't complain,
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



They could have at least showed some appreciation. Ungrateful little critters!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Then this happened for 100 miles...


Is that fog? I hate driving through the mountains in the fog, especially if it's an unfamiliar road. Always afraid we'll go off the edge!  Thankfully, it's not as much of an issue on an interstate. Still, safe travels. Let us know when you, your Mom, and the quartet of yodelers arrive at your destination.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Is that fog? I hate driving through the mountains in the fog, especially if it's an unfamiliar road. Always afraid we'll go off the edge!  Thankfully, it's not as much of an issue on an interstate. Still, safe travels. Let us know when you, your Mom, and the quartet of yodelers arrive at your destination.



Nope, snow!  Shortly after that it was almost a white out and accumulating on the road.  I haven't driven in those conditions for almost 20 years, and never in a big truck!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

ooh, the kind of excitement one doesn't want or need. Safe travels.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am watching Part 2 on PBS about cancer. Sunday night they had a special on brain cancer. I watched that and didn't miss a word.


----------



## Kayelle

Just talked with Steve in New York after his mother's funeral today. He will bringing home a recorded conversation from his parents life together that was made 10 yrs ago, just before his Dad died at at age 95. His mother was 102 when she passed a few days ago. What a treasure! I can't wait to hear.

What I would give to hear my parents voices again.


----------



## Cheryl J

Bakechef, take care....! I'm sure you are...looks like some pretty rough driving. 

Kay...wow, 95 and 102.  Can't really hope for much better than that.  I know what you mean, I miss my parents every single day.  How awesome to have a record of part of their life together. 

Addie, I noticed your new pic...is it one of your daughters? 

I'm looking through recipes and texting with my daughter about this weekend's Easter dinner.  My granddaughters will be here tomorrow for the week - I'm so excited - they only get down for weekends once a month or so, and school vacations.  They live in Central CA with their mom - so technically, they're my step grands, but I love them just as much as if they had been born into the family.  They are 10 and 13 and just as delightful as can be.  And everyone in the blended family gets along, which is an added plus!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Bakechef, take care....! I'm sure you are...looks like some pretty rough driving.
> 
> Kay...wow, 95 and 102.  Can't really hope for much better than that.  I know what you mean, I miss my parents every single day.  How awesome to have a record of part of their life together.
> 
> Addie, I noticed your new pic...is it one of your daughters?
> 
> I'm looking through recipes and texting with my daughter about this weekend's Easter dinner.  My granddaughters will be here tomorrow for the week - I'm so excited - they only get down for weekends once a month or so, and school vacations.  They live in Central CA with their mom - so technically, they're my step grands, but I love them just as much as if they had been born into the family.  They are 10 and 13 and just as delightful as can be.  And everyone in the blended family gets along, which is an added plus!



Yes. It is the last picture taken of her when she was alive. She had her children in the picture, but I gave it to a professional artist to paint just her. He then took five pictures of the painting, with a different child with her. How the heck he managed to do it, I don't know. Maybe Photo Shop. So each child has a picture of her with just that child alone. Her oldest has one with her and the original picture.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Nope, snow!  Shortly after that it was almost a white out and accumulating on the road.  I haven't driven in those conditions for almost 20 years, and never in a big truck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


Well, you've made it safely so far (hope I'm not jinxing you... ) and I would think you're out of any more chance of snow. Just be careful! (can you tell I'm a Mom?)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...What I would give to hear my parents voices again.


I can still "hear" my parents' voices in my head. Funny, isn't it? I read a long time ago that memory of sound fades first after your loved  one dies, and I never wanted to lose the sound of my Dad calling me by my nickname or my Mom saying "love you more" every time I told her I loved her. It was our routine every night when we were ending our daily phone call. So I guess I practice those sounds in my head every day. But it would be a blessing and a joy to hear them again for real. *sniff*


----------



## Addie

Yeah, it sounds just like a mother. My mother has been gone for 50 years now and I still hear her yelling at my father every time we would whistle together. We used to do different arias. "Milton, how am I going to teach her to act like a lady, if you insist teaching her songs to whistle?" And we would just keep whistling along. He would do the harmony and I would do the melody. 

Every so often I would tell her, "Don't worry, I know how to set a proper table and use the right fork or spoon." And then I would cross my legs. For that I would get a good slap on my leg. Proper young ladies cross their ankles, not the whole leg. 

And these past forty years or so, I sound just like her. My oldest daughter remembers her very well and she reminds me, "Ma, this is not Nana's time. Those days are gone forever." Sadly so!


----------



## Addie

Okay, I need some help. It has been years since I stopped by at the freezer section when grocery shopping. The Pirate comes here almost every night for something to eat. I have plenty of food, but it is all frozen or fresh veggies. I don't buy anything frozen. I can make it myself.

So I am trying to think of frozen meals I can buy to keep on hand. I am getting tired of cooking for him. All ideas are welcome. What kind of frozen food can I purchase (he's paying) that I can pop into the micro or toaster oven? 

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Okay, I need some help. It has been years since I stopped by at the freezer section when grocery shopping. The Pirate comes here almost every night for something to eat. I have plenty of food, but it is all frozen or fresh veggies. I don't buy anything frozen. I can make it myself.
> 
> So I am trying to think of frozen meals I can buy to keep on hand. I am getting tired of cooking for him. All ideas are welcome. What kind of frozen food can I purchase (he's paying) that I can pop into the micro or toaster oven?
> 
> Thanks.



Addie, why don't you ask him what he likes.


----------



## taxlady

I'm reminded of a conversation from when I lived in Denmark. My grandmother was "mothering" my aunt. Eventually my aunt said, "Mom, did you forget that I am a grandmother?"


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Okay, I need some help. It has been years since I stopped by at the freezer section when grocery shopping. The Pirate comes here almost every night for something to eat. I have plenty of food, but it is all frozen or fresh veggies. I don't buy anything frozen. I can make it myself.
> 
> So I am trying to think of frozen meals I can buy to keep on hand. I am getting tired of cooking for him. All ideas are welcome. What kind of frozen food can I purchase (he's paying) that I can pop into the micro or toaster oven?
> 
> Thanks.


I have been wondering about some of the new shelf stable meals that I have seen in the grocery store.  If any of you have experience with them please pass it along with your frozen food tips.






I don't have much experience with this type of convenience food.  When I was working and would lose interest in cooking I made casseroles like American Chop Suey, chili, Spanish rice or things like meatloaf, roast chicken and a bag salad.  I broke up the monotony with a plate of eggs, or a takeout fish dinner, Chinese food, a slice of pizza etc...  Before I knew it the week was over and I had really only cooked once or twice.  It was relatively cheap and easy.  I was really too tired to care about the fact that I had eaten the same thing several nights in a row! 

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Last night, after we had our welcome home dinner, the phone rang. His mother had just died. She certainly did it her way, as after she saw her two children together, she was done. Steve will again be on a plane across the country for the funeral in New York. The only empty seat he could get on such short notice is an overnight 5 hr. flight on Sunday. Thankfully, he's in good health but I still worry about him.



My condolences to you and Steve.  

I have seen this happen so often.  Folks seem to be waiting until they have seen everyone, it's all they are holding on for.


----------



## CarolPa

bakechef said:


> Nope, snow!  Shortly after that it was almost a white out and accumulating on the road.  I haven't driven in those conditions for almost 20 years, and never in a big truck!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app




Wow!  Where was this snow if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## CarolPa

*Addie*, similar to what Bea said, you could cook a little extra when you cook for yourself and freeze it.  There are some things that freeze very well...meatloaf and lasagne, mac and cheese, come to mind.  Make your own little TV dinners.  The only thing I buy frozen for DH is the Viola meals.  They come in a bag, and have all the ingredients included, chicken, veggies and pasta or rice.  Just put them in a pan with a little bit of water and simmer for a few minutes.  Not the healthiest, but pretty tasty for a quick meal.  Try one and see how he likes it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, why don't you ask him what he likes.



Well, I know what he likes. He pretty much eats anything I throw at him. Except he can't eat tomatoes. The acid tears his stomach up. The only thing I can think of is mac and cheese and a meatloaf dinner with gravy, not tomato sauce. But that can get old after a steady diet of switching between the two. Oh, I also remember he likes Ramen Noodles. That gives me three meals. I can put some canned chicken, tuna, veggies and anything else I have on hand in them. 

Aunt Bea, I will pick up a couple of them for him and let you know how they are. Are these in the frozen foods or on the shelf with other dry foods.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> *Addie*, similar to what Bea said, you could cook a little extra when you cook for yourself and freeze it.  There are some things that freeze very well...meatloaf and lasagne, mac and cheese, come to mind.  Make your own little TV dinners.  The only thing I buy frozen for DH is the Viola meals.  They come in a bag, and have all the ingredients included, chicken, veggies and pasta or rice.  Just put them in a pan with a little bit of water and simmer for a few minutes.  Not the healthiest, but pretty tasty for a quick meal.  Try one and see how he likes it.



Thanks Carol. Italian food is out. The tomato tears up his stomach. I will look for it when I go shopping. 

I just knew if I came here for ideas, you all would come through or me. I was sitting at the computer last night working on the grocery list. And when it came to this, my mind was a total blank. All I could think of was "No tomatoes." 

If I made extra of what I make for myself, he would end up with just a bowl of veggies with butter. My favorite thing to fix for when I have to eat. 

Right now I am writing down every suggestion from all of you.


----------



## Addie

I Googled Viola Meal in a Bag. and Hormel Foods. Plenty of ideas and meals there, Enough to keep him fed for a month. 

The only reason I can do this is because he gets way more then me in food stamps. So I will use his to buy his food. He keeps telling me to buy food for myself with his stamps. But I would rather spend the money on his needs than mine. 

Everyday when I come here and sit on the porch with Buttons on my lap with my cup of coffee, I am reminded of how grateful I am that I have friends like all of you. All in one day I can vent and spout off, laugh my head off, have compassion for someone, and so many other emotions. Today I can feel grateful for all your help. I even learned about some new products. I left a bottle of Champagne as a thank you gift for all of you. 

Thanks.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> They sang me the song of their people until the sun came up, then I put on my Bluetooth headphones and they have had to listen to ME sing, pay back!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app






We just got back after 2 weeks in Cozumel.  The flight out of Atlanta was delayed, so we didn't get home until after 2 am.  DH picked up Beagle from the kennel, she's very happy to be home.  I am very crunchy, and DH just went back to bed.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> We just got back after 2 weeks in Cozumel.  The flight out of Atlanta was delayed, so we didn't get home until after 2 am.  DH picked up Beagle from the kennel, she's very happy to be home.  I am very crunchy, and DH just went back to bed.



I would be "crunchy" also if I got in at that time of night. I took the 'red eye' back from Las Vegas and by the time I got home and in bed, everyone knew to not even talk to me. I took off my bra and went to bed with just what I had left on. I slept forever it seems. My daughter kept coming downstairs to check on me and make sure I was still breathing. I was living in the studio apt. in her house. Glad you had a good time.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, you could try Indian ready to eat meals. We really like them. They also make a nice side dish. Our favourite brand is Tasty Bite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Tasty Bite also makes Asian meals. Judging by the ingredients, I think these are pretty healthy. They don't need refrigeration unless they are opened.

There are a number of brands and we have never been disappointed. We haven't tried the Asian ones yet.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, you could try Indian ready to eat meals. We really like them. They also make a nice side dish. Our favourite brand is Tasty Bite - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Tasty Bite also makes Asian meals. Judging by the ingredients, I think these are pretty healthy. They don't need refrigeration unless they are opened.
> 
> There are a number of brands and we have never been disappointed. We haven't tried the Asian ones yet.



Thank you. I put it on the list.


----------



## Mad Cook

What to do this evening?


It was so cold, windy and wet at the stables today (nearly got blown over crossing the car park!!) that I need to have a baking session to warm myself up. Bread, lemon drizzle cake and honey nut flapjacks/bars, I think, and I'll put something for dinner in the oven at the same time. Fuel saving as well as warming!


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently the older one gets, the harder jet lag hits.  I have a mountain of laundry and a huge pile of mail to deal with, and am having great difficulty doing anything.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well, I know what he likes. He pretty much eats anything I throw at him. Except he can't eat tomatoes. The acid tears his stomach up. The only thing I can think of is mac and cheese and a meatloaf dinner with gravy, not tomato sauce. But that can get old after a steady diet of switching between the two. Oh, I also remember he likes Ramen Noodles. That gives me three meals. I can put some canned chicken, tuna, veggies and anything else I have on hand in them.
> 
> Aunt Bea, I will pick up a couple of them for him and let you know how they are. Are these in the frozen foods or on the shelf with other dry foods.



They are usually with the canned heat and eat, tuna fish, dried beef etc...


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently the older one gets, the harder jet lag hits.  I have a mountain of laundry and a huge pile of mail to deal with, and am having great difficulty doing anything.



Sit back, grab a glass of your favorite beverage and sit down going through the mail. The laundry can wait until tomorrow. The only reason I suggest the mail, is because there may be an important notice. And if there isn't, rest and give in that jet lag. Have hubby sit down with you and share your happy memories of your vacation. I bet there are even some laughs in there. 

Laundry? It will be there tomorrow. I have never met anyone who wants to steal dirty laundry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Sit back, grab a glass of your favorite beverage and sit down going through the mail. The laundry can wait until tomorrow. The only reason I suggest the mail, is because there may be an important notice. And if there isn't, rest and give in that jet lag. Have hubby sit down with you and share your happy memories of your vacation. I bet there are even some laughs in there.
> 
> 
> 
> Laundry? It will be there tomorrow. I have never met anyone who wants to steal dirty laundry.




Advice to live by, Addie!  DH is still asleep, though I just discovered "somebody" finished the rest of my bacon and egg biscuit, and it wasn't Beagle.


----------



## Cheryl J

In agreement with Addie....kick back and give yourself another day or two, Dawg....you just got home!  

Maybe DH was walking in his sleep and ate the rest of your breakfast biscuit...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Driving this 1200 miles with 4 kitties
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Looks big enough for 4 cats.


----------



## bakechef

CarolPa said:


> Wow!  Where was this snow if you don't mind my asking?



The mountains in Pennsylvania, near Scranton,  Wilkes Barre.  Once I descended to a lower altitude it changed to rain, but I had a solid 2 hours of this.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

The drive is over!  Today was a gorgeous sunny day, such a contrast from yesterday.  Drove through the beautiful Shenandoah valley and Blue  Ridge mountains.  While I was driving across one mountain I could see Pilot Mountain (Mt. Pilot) in the distance, it was a breathtaking view.

Tomorrow we'll take back the truck and rob will come to pick me up for my trip home.  

Mom's house is beautiful!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

How many cats did you disgard, BC?

Glad you made it without too many issues!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Dawgluver said:


> How many cats did you disgard, BC?


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I disgarded 5 cats one time. I mixed up my words and when I said I disgarded cats, I meant disgruntled cats. When we moved here, we had 5 cats who weren't exactly happy about being shoved into crates and physically moved into a new home.

I had some very interesting days in our new home with them at first.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> The mountains in Pennsylvania, near Scranton,  Wilkes Barre....


Ah, I-81, I presume. One of the two stretches from MA to OH that I'm not fond of because of both weather and the road itself. The other is I-80 west of I-81, roughly 70 miles between Clearfield and Clarion. Seems to be fog or icy roads most of the time we drive it around Christmas. Can't wait for the day we don't have to make that trip again when (and if  ) we move back to OH.


bakechef said:


> The drive is over!  Today was a gorgeous sunny day, such a contrast from yesterday.  Drove through the beautiful Shenandoah valley and Blue  Ridge mountains....Mom's house is beautiful!


One of my favorite stretches of highway in our country. Were you able to drive along Skyline Drive with the truck? Or did you stick strictly to the interstate?

Glad to hear your Mom's house turned out so nice! I hope she has many happy years and makes lots of great memories and friends living there.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, I-81, I presume. One of the two stretches from MA to OH that I'm not fond of because of both weather and the road itself. The other is I-80 west of I-81, roughly 70 miles between Clearfield and Clarion. Seems to be fog or icy roads most of the time we drive it around Christmas. Can't wait for the day we don't have to make that trip again when (and if  ) we move back to OH.
> One of my favorite stretches of highway in our country. Were you able to drive along Skyline Drive with the truck? Or did you stick strictly to the interstate?
> 
> Glad to hear your Mom's house turned out so nice! I hope she has many happy years and makes lots of great memories and friends living there.



I stuck to the interstate, I wanted to make good time.

I've never driven I-81 during bad weather, it's always been clear, just not this time! I usually prefer this route because of the lack of tolls and city drivers, especially in a truck! 

That section of I-84 between Port Jervis and Scranton was terrible, like a cow pasture, not sure how something in the truck didn't break, it was so rough!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> How many cats did you disgard, BC?
> 
> Glad you made it without too many issues!



They were quite well behaved so they all made it.  Not a one pooped, peed or barfed in their cage! It's the small miracles

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

CrazyCatLady said:


> I disgarded 5 cats one time. I mixed up my words and when I said I disgarded cats, I meant disgruntled cats. When we moved here, we had 5 cats who weren't exactly happy about being shoved into crates and physically moved into a new home.
> 
> I had some very interesting days in our new home with them at first.



The two brothers are not thrilled with the disruption of their lives, while not nasty, they just want nothing to do with people at the moment.  I put them in the same large crate together, problem is that they are two HUGE Maine Coon cats and that crate was HEAVY! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> The two brothers are not thrilled with the disruption of their lives, while not nasty, they just want nothing to do with people at the moment.  I put them in the same large crate together, problem is that they are two HUGE Maine Coon cats and that crate was HEAVY!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



No wonder! Two males together? And Maine Coons at that. They do tend to grow big. I pointed out to Pirate once the big M on the top of their heads. Now he looks for it all the time when he spots one.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> No wonder! Two males together? And Maine Coons at that. They do tend to grow big. I pointed out to Pirate once the big M on the top of their heads. Now he looks for it all the time when he spots one.


Most tabbies have the M too.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in amazement at The Pirate. He has always said, if he ever got his hands on a skinner (child molester) he would kill him after he ripped his nuts off. Well, tonight he caught one in the act. He was going into the men's room in the supermarket when he heard a little girl crying and screaming in the ladies room. Instinct told him something was wrong. He opened the door and saw a man molesting a little six year old. The man stood up real fast and my son broke his knuckles hitting him real hard. The man went down. He was on the floor and my son tried to choke him to death. "All I could see Ma was red. I wanted to rip out his Adam's Apple. I was willing to go to prison."


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I am sitting here in amazement at The Pirate. He has always said, if he ever got his hands on a skinner (child molester) he would kill him after he ripped his nuts off. Well, tonight he caught one in the act. He was going into the men's room in the supermarket when he heard a little girl crying and screaming in the ladies room. Instinct told him something was wrong. He opened the door and saw a man molesting a little six year old. The man stood up real fast and my son broke his knuckles hitting him real hard. The man went down. He was on the floor and my son tried to choke him to death. "All I could see Ma was red. I wanted to rip out his Adam's Apple. I was willing to go to prison."



Gah!  This sickens me, Addie.  Thank goodness the Pirate was there at the right place and time.  Hope his knuckles heal well, and that the creep gets what he deserves.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, your son is a hero to that little girl and her parents. Good thing he was in the right place at the right time.

********************

I am enjoying the act of sitting. Now that the weather is warming up (60 today!) my motor is humming a bit faster. Not only did I work outside, but I re-potted three plants, two indoor varieties and a cute little pansy plant that is on my kitchen windowsill for now. Between that, a load of laundry, a bit of cleaning, and making breakfast and dinner, I can't feel the least bit guilty about relaxing. I just hope I can move tomorrow!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  This sickens me, Addie.  Thank goodness the Pirate was there at the right place and time.  Hope his knuckles heal well, and that the creep gets what he deserves.



Pirate was so concerned with the little girl, he let the man get away. But he was able to identify him. He is now a marked man.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, your son is a hero to that little girl and her parents. Good thing he was in the right place at the right time.
> 
> ********************
> 
> I am enjoying the act of sitting. Now that the weather is warming up (60 today!) my motor is humming a bit faster. Not only did I work outside, but I re-potted three plants, two indoor varieties and a cute little pansy plant that is on my kitchen windowsill for now. Between that, a load of laundry, a bit of cleaning, and making breakfast and dinner, I can't feel the least bit guilty about relaxing. I just hope I can move tomorrow!



After the winter we have had, all of us deserve more days like today. So glad you made fun in the sun.


----------



## bakechef

Home sweet home. Got to sleep in my own bed last night, in fact I'm still in it.  My plan is to be lazy today.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

Omg Addie, that's absolutely crazy!  I hope that man is caught and put away.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Gravy Queen

Addie did the supermarket have security and CCTV ? , hopefully the man can be found ?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got another phone call of a person claiming to be one of my grandsons. Second such a call within a year. This time when I got done with him he said "sorry" and hung up.


----------



## creative

JoAnn L. said:


> Got another phone call of a person claiming to be one of my grandsons. Second such a call within a year. This time when I got done with him he said "sorry" and hung up.


How weird...what would be the motive for that?


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> How weird...what would be the motive for that?


It's a well known scam to get money from people. If not with the first call, then to establish a relationship. Later the emergency call from some foreign country that they have been arrested or in an accident and need money NOW.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> It's a well known scam to get money from people. If not with the first call, then to establish a relationship. Later the emergency call from some foreign country that they have been arrested or in an accident and need money NOW.


Wow...never heard of that here in UK.  I guess it relies on the ability not to detect who the grandson is.  I would have thought some elemental questions would sort that out, i.e. name, age etc.


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Wow...never heard of that here in UK.  I guess it relies on the ability not to detect who the grandson is.  I would have thought some elemental questions would sort that out, i.e. name, age etc.


They will sometimes have that info. Someone mentions their grandparent, with a link, on FaceBook. Next thing someone collects enough info to trick the grandparent. Of course it doesn't always work. But, sometimes the panic of grandchild-needs-emergency-medical care or whatever, freaks out the grandparent enough to forget to ask the right questions.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> They will sometimes have that info. Someone mentions their grandparent, with a link, on FaceBook. Next thing someone collects enough info to trick the grandparent. Of course it doesn't always work. But, sometimes the panic of grandchild-needs-emergency-medical care or whatever, freaks out the grandparent enough to forget to ask the right questions.


Well at least this is now an established scam so the chances of catching someone out must be now minimised.  Nevertheless, I can see that the elderly may be fairly easy targets e.g. with fading memory.


----------



## Addie

Gravy Queen said:


> Addie did the supermarket have security and CCTV ? , hopefully the man can be found ?



Yes they do have CCTV. In fact they have so many close ups of him. They picked the best one for the TV stations to show. Pirate was able to identify him as soon as his face showed up on the screen the first time. They have pictures of him just wandering around the store. 

He is still loose. I hope when they do that Pirate is not there because he will want to finish what he started. I would hate to visit him in prison.


----------



## Mad Cook

creative said:


> Wow...never heard of that here in UK. I guess it relies on the ability not to detect who the grandson is. I would have thought some elemental questions would sort that out, i.e. name, age etc.


A variation of it crops up from time to time. I had an email from a friend who was stranded in Madrid airport because she'd had her bag stolen with her tickets and money. I was asked to send her a huge sum so that she could get home. I would have been suspicious anyway and would have made enquiries but in this case I didn't have to as she was standing next to me at the time!

In any case most of my friends and family know that I'd be the last person to have a couple of thousand pounds lying around waiting for them to have a crisis!


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I Googled Viola Meal in a Bag. and Hormel Foods. Plenty of ideas and meals there, Enough to keep him fed for a month.
> 
> The only reason I can do this is because he gets way more then me in food stamps. So I will use his to buy his food. He keeps telling me to buy food for myself with his stamps. But I would rather spend the money on his needs than mine.
> 
> Everyday when I come here and sit on the porch with Buttons on my lap with my cup of coffee, I am reminded of how grateful I am that I have friends like all of you. All in one day I can vent and spout off, laugh my head off, have compassion for someone, and so many other emotions. Today I can feel grateful for all your help. I even learned about some new products. I left a bottle of Champagne as a thank you gift for all of you.
> 
> Thanks.


Glad we can help


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> They will sometimes have that info. Someone mentions their grandparent, with a link, on FaceBook. Next thing someone collects enough info to trick the grandparent. Of course it doesn't always work. But, sometimes the panic of grandchild-needs-emergency-medical care or whatever, freaks out the grandparent enough to forget to ask the right questions.



And it is for this very reason when I do post with any member, I never refer to what relation they are to me. And most of my posts are very short. Nice picture. That is good news. etc. 

And when it comes to Poo, I have to be ever mindful of his medical license and location. Who knows what drug addict may be looking for someone to write a script for them. I don't put any information out there regarding my family. If there is something you really need to tell me, use the phone. It would be nice to hear from you.


----------



## Mad Cook

Kayelle said:


> Just talked with Steve in New York after his mother's funeral today. He will bringing home a recorded conversation from his parents life together that was made 10 yrs ago, just before his Dad died at at age 95. His mother was 102 when she passed a few days ago. What a treasure! I can't wait to hear.
> 
> What I would give to hear my parents voices again.


 Sorry to hear about your loss. Thoughts on way to you and Steve.


----------



## Mad Cook

Shopping this morning and the stables all afternoon. Tetley had made a real pig's ear of his bed so I had to do a big muck out to get rid of his, erm, deposits. Really he is the filthiest horse I've ever had dealings with. Stable looked like there's been an all night party in there! I'm sure I don't feed him as much as comes out the other end.

Horrid wet day so Tetley didn't go out to play - not much point in turning him out when all he'd do would be to stand knee deep in mud, looking miserable. He's a nuisance when I have to muck out his stable while he's in it - he has to follow me round, investigating what I'm doing!


----------



## Cheryl J

I just got done prepping as much as I can for Easter dinner at my daughter's tomorrow afternoon.  I'm bringing a few dishes, she's baking the ham and a few dishes.  

We're having Easter dinner tomorrow instead of Sunday, because my granddaughters will be on the road Sunday, headed back home to central CA. They have school Monday.


MC, I enjoy your Tetley stories.  He sounds like a large dog, following you around!  If ever you can get a pic of him, I'm sure we all would like to see the famous Tetley.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, would love to see a pic of Tetley, filthy or not!  

So far today I've managed to load the dishwasher.  That's it.  I think being on a plane with a three hour delay in Atlanta and getting coughed on by a whole bunch of people has done something to both DH's and my energy levels.  He's been comatose and sleeping, and I've been marginally upright for the past three days.  

I did get out the fixings for corn chowder which I plan to make tomorrow, just not now.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Glad we can help



And you all certainly did help. Thanks a lot!

Now on to my next dilemma.

Do any of you pay your bills on line and  use the automatic withdrawal from your bank account feature? I have four bills that I pay every month on line. I am seriously thinking of do such. But I have always felt that I had to be in charge of my funds. Is this manner of bill paying really safe? Should I go for it and can I withdraw it any time I want?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Mad Cook*, another Tetley fan here, too! You now have a few of us clamoring for a photo.

*Dawg*, I hope you shake off whatever unwanted souvenir you brought home. Feel better soon.

*Addie*, Himself has a number of monthly bills paid automatically online. I don't know how he did it, since I run other parts of the budget and I'm not the techie in the house. I know Andy has mentioned that he pays practically every one of his bills online or automatically. You might want to check with him since he seems to be DCs numbers wizard. Another reliable source would be to check with your bank. I'm sure they have someone on staff that could help you set things up.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I pay Just about all my bills online. *It may work differently in the US*. Those bills that are always the same amount, I set up a payment schedule at my bank's website. I can change that payment schedule anytime I want, myself. (The bank calls those "recurring payments".) Those bills that vary in amount, I pay when I get them, at the bank's website. Some of my bills get automagically paid by credit card. I gave the companies permission to do that and I can tell them to stop any time. I pay off that credit card, in full every month. I earn "Canadian Tire Money" for everything I spend with that card. I don't like giving companies my banking info, but I did give it to my insurance company, and they take the monthly instalments for my house and car insurance.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...Do any of you pay your bills on line and  use the automatic withdrawal from your bank account feature? I have four bills that I pay every month on line. I am seriously thinking of do such. But I have always felt that I had to be in charge of my funds. Is this manner of bill paying really safe? Should I go for it and can I withdraw it any time I want?



Addie, giving a company permission to take the amount of a bill from your account every month is one way of dong automatic payment.  Another is to use the bill payer function your bank offers.  

The difference is who initiates the payment.  In the first option, the company automatically takes the billed amount from your account every month and you never have to do a thing.  

With the second option, you have to receive the bill and go to your bank's online bill payer service and enter the amount to be paid and the payment date each month.  If you forget, you're payment wont get made.  This what I do.

The second option gives you a little more control.  You can examine your bill for errors before you commit to paying that amount.  The first option is a "set it and forget it" option.

I don't use the first option so I don't know a lot of details.  I would assume you can stop the auto withdrawals anytime.  I don't know how long that takes or what the process is.


----------



## Cheryl J

Been busy this morning and it's only 9:15.  I'm going out to my daughter's for our Easter dinner this afternoon.  The scalloped potatoes and lattice top peach pie (Claim Jumper) are in the oven, eggs are coming to a boil for deviled eggs, the carrots are peeled and sliced for steaming, the pineapple, mango and watermelon are prepped and ready to cut up for the fruit salad. 

I need another cup of coffee.


----------



## Andy M.

I just made a batch of Salt and Pepper's gum drops in lemon flavor for Sunday.  SIL loves lemon desserts and so do I.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I just made a batch of Salt and Pepper's gum drops in lemon flavor for Sunday.  SIL loves lemon desserts and so do I.


What is the texture like? S&P wrote soft. Is the texture similar to gummy bears?


----------



## Mad Cook

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, would love to see a pic of Tetley, filthy or not!
> 
> .


Here you are. It was my avatar when I first landed in DC. Taken in his (drag)hunting days. It's not me riding him. Bev was the "girl" friend of the previous Master of Hounds ('nuff said!) and she had Tetley on part loan for hunting on side saddle a few years back. 



It isn't a very flattering picture of him. He doesn't seem to take a very good photo and he's much better looking in real-life


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> View attachment 22714
> 
> It isn't a very flattering picture of him. He doesn't seem to take a very good photo and he's much better looking in real-life




Heh.  Sounds like a picture of me, MC!

I think Tetley's picture looks better than mine do.


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> Addie, giving a company permission to take the amount of a bill from your account every month is one way of dong automatic payment. Another is to use the bill payer function your bank offers.
> 
> The difference is who initiates the payment. In the first option, the company automatically takes the billed amount from your account every month and you never have to do a thing.
> 
> With the second option, you have to receive the bill and go to your bank's online bill payer service and enter the amount to be paid and the payment date each month. If you forget, you're payment wont get made. This what I do.
> 
> The second option gives you a little more control. You can examine your bill for errors before you commit to paying that amount. The first option is a "set it and forget it" option.
> 
> I don't use the first option so I don't know a lot of details. I would assume you can stop the auto withdrawals anytime. I don't know how long that takes or what the process is.


Addie, I use the "set it and forget it" method ie "direct debit" as it's called over here, where the company you are paying requests the payment from your bank. The rules may be different over with you but here the company you are paying sets the amount which is payable and the date on which it goes out and can't change either without letting you know either by email or in writing and there is a legally binding direct debit guarantee which the companies and banks have to comply with. With some companies we have the option to choose the date on which the payment goes out. If the payment falls due on a Bank Holiday (a public holiday such as Christmas Day) or a Saturday or Sunday, then it is taken out on the next working day. We can stop the payments any time we like by just instructing the bank although it's a good idea to tell the company as well.

We also have a "standing order" system where _you_ set up a payment to go out at regular intervals. The difference it that the standing order is an arrangement between you and your bank and the bank follows your instruction to make the payment and the receiving company just accepts it without any input at all apart from telling you its account details. 

I use both depending on which is more convenient for me. Direct debit is great for things you might forget about until it's too late eg insurance payments or the television licence or the car tax or for magazine subscriptions. Sometimes companies over here will give you a discount if you pay by direct debit.

As I say, you'd need to check that the same rules apply at your end but I hope this helps you formulate your questions on the systems that apply where you are.


----------



## Gravy Queen

MC can you take an up to date pic of your horse on your phone ?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Addie, giving a company permission to take the amount of a bill from your account every month is one way of dong automatic payment.  Another is to use the bill payer function your bank offers.
> 
> The difference is who initiates the payment.  In the first option, the company automatically takes the billed amount from your account every month and you never have to do a thing.
> 
> With the second option, you have to receive the bill and go to your bank's online bill payer service and enter the amount to be paid and the payment date each month.  If you forget, you're payment wont get made.  This what I do.
> 
> The second option gives you a little more control.  You can examine your bill for errors before you commit to paying that amount.  The first option is a "set it and forget it" option.
> 
> I don't use the first option so I don't know a lot of details.  I would assume you can stop the auto withdrawals anytime.  I don't know how long that takes or what the process is.



Thanks Andy. The three bills I have, the amount will never change except for one. And that is Comcast. They sneakily make a quiet increase at least once each year. One is my life insurance premium. That will never change. I will do it through my bank. I feel safer that way. First thing Monday morning I will give them a call. Unfortunately I have to pay my rent by check. I am going to look to see if Metro Management accepts automatic payment. I doubt it though. They are hell bent and determined to make our lives more difficult here. My rent won't change until August. Any increase I got from SS in January doesn't affect my rent until my rental anniversary. And that will be only no more than two or three dollars a month. 

I will work it out and let you know how I am doing. Sounds interesting. I have been a customer of my bank since the late 80's. They love me. 

I used to mail my deposits and do other banking only by mail. One day when I had my daughters settlement check in hand it was well over $20,000 and I had to go in town to make a deposit. When I gave the check to the teller with the deposit slip, she yelled out, It's 602, its 602. (my member number) Everyone came running to see what I looked like. My member number will tell you that I was one of the very first who joined when the Credit Union was first started.


----------



## Mad Cook

Gravy Queen said:


> MC can you take an up to date pic of your horse on your phone ?


Sorry no. My phone isn't that sophisticated. I only buy the cheapest, most basic phones because I lose the damned things!

I do have a digital camera but haven't a clue where it is. I never took to it, preferring my ancient Agfa Silette.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> .....I used to mail my deposits and do other banking only by mail. One day when I had my daughters settlement check in hand it was well over $20,000 and I had to go in town to make a deposit. *When I gave the check to the teller with the deposit slip, she yelled out, It's 602, its 602. (my member number) Everyone came running to see what I looked like.* My member number will tell you that I was one of the very first who joined when the Credit Union was first started.


 
 Wow!  If my credit union ever yelled out my member/account # throughout the bank like that I'd withdraw my money, close my account right then and there, and report her.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Wow!  If my credit union ever yelled out my member/account # throughout the bank like that I'd withdraw my money, close my account right then and there, and report her.



Considering I was the only customer in the room, I doubt any information was spread about. I found it rather amusing myself. Evidently I was some sort of a celebrity to them. And a mystery person. For years they had never seen me. What could any person do with the numbers 602. The majority of customers numbers are more than six figures long. And would you consider 602 a bank account number? Hardly. 

My daughter has just died. I had bigger battles to fight than worry about my account number being yelled out to employees in an empty bank. Like what do I do with five orphaned children.


----------



## Gravy Queen

MC so what do you do with photos , you have to get film developed ? Dig out the digi camera you will be amazed how easy it is . I thought you would have loads of horsey photos on a phone,  even the basics now have cameras on them and not expensive .


----------



## Zhizara

Today is a cooking day.  Everything has been prepper, so today I'm making 6 dishes.  I won't have to cook for awhile, although I probably will.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Today is a cooking day.  Everything has been prepper, so today I'm making 6 dishes.  I won't have to cook for awhile, although I probably will.



Well, I took the plunge and have three bills on automatic bank withdrawal. Now I just have to contact Metro and see if they accept automatic payment from the bank. They must. A lot of residents that are legally blind usually do not have checking accounts. And then we have a couple of them in the building that are in the early stages of dementia and they can't write checks either. Metro will only accepts checks from the residents. No cash. What a nice feeling actually. I will know immediately what my balance will be each month within 24 hours of my check being deposited. If I can get Metro to cooperate, I will be one happy camper on the fifth of each month.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> Well, I took the plunge and have three bills on automatic bank withdrawal. Now I just have to contact Metro and see if they accept automatic payment from the bank. They must. A lot of residents that are legally blind usually do not have checking accounts. And then we have a couple of them in the building that are in the early stages of dementia and they can't write checks either. Metro will only accepts checks from the residents. No cash. What a nice feeling actually. I will know immediately what my balance will be each month within 24 hours of my check being deposited. If I can get Metro to cooperate, I will be one happy camper on the fifth of each month.



If Metro does not accept automatic deposits check with your bank to see if they will issue a check.  My bank will cut and mail a check for a preset amount each month.  They normally charge a fee for the service to cover the cost of a stamp.  They waive it and all other fees on the limited activity senior saver checking account that I have.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> If Metro does not accept automatic deposits check with your bank to see if they will issue a check.  My bank will cut and mail a check for a preset amount each month.  They normally charge a fee for the service to cover the cost of a stamp.  They waive it and all other fees on the limited activity senior saver checking account that I have.



I write a check now and drop it in the office mailbox downstairs. Or if the manager is in, I just hand it to her. I just don't want to be bothered any more with bill paying.


----------



## Dawgluver

Laundry.  Mountains of laundry.

For some reason, DH feels the need to take 987 gray t shirts on any vacation.  OK, that's a slight exaggeration, but close.  He usually just wears 3, but the rest get put in the dirty clothes hamper when we get home to be washed anyway.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Laundry.  Mountains of laundry.
> 
> For some reason, DH feels the need to take 987 gray t shirts on any vacation.  OK, that's a slight exaggeration, but close.  He usually just wears 3, but the rest get put in the dirty clothes hamper when we get home to be washed anyway.



He is a man. He only put 986 in there. He likes even numbers. And he doesn't have to do the laundry.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> He is a man. He only put 986 in there. He likes even numbers. And he doesn't have to do the laundry.




You made 3 very good points there, Addie!


----------



## CarolPa

I think I am getting senile. I missed 2 bill payments in the past 30 days.  I received a late charge, but I called and begged for forgiveness and they took the late fees off.  Now, I sent the gas payment to the cable company and the cable payment to the gas company.  What is wrong with me???  I don't understand how either of them got away with processing a check that was made out to someone else.  If the mail man put my neighbor's social security check in my mailbox, I would not get away with cashing it.


----------



## CarolPa

*Dawglove*r, when my step-daughter was a teen, she would take an outfit out of her closet to wear, then if she changed her mind, she would put it in the hamper instead of hanging it back up.  It took me a couple weeks to figure that out, after she had tons of laundry each week.  That's when I took her down to the laundry room and showed her how to work the washer and dryer.  The only problem that caused was when she would get up each morning, decide what outfit she wanted to wear, and wash it, all by itself, rather than doing her laundry each week.  The day she got married, I cried tears of joy!  LOL


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> I think I am getting senile. I missed 2 bill payments in the past 30 days.  I received a late charge, but I called and begged for forgiveness and they took the late fees off.  Now, I sent the gas payment to the cable company and the cable payment to the gas company.  What is wrong with me???  I don't understand how either of them got away with processing a check that was made out to someone else.  If the mail man put my neighbor's social security check in my mailbox, I would not get away with cashing it.



Your post gave me a flashback!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkTA1CaXD7M


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I think I am getting senile. I missed 2 bill payments in the past 30 days.  I received a late charge, but I called and begged for forgiveness and they took the late fees off.  Now, I sent the gas payment to the cable company and the cable payment to the gas company.  What is wrong with me???  I don't understand how either of them got away with processing a check that was made out to someone else.  If the mail man put my neighbor's social security check in my mailbox, I would not get away with cashing it.



Carol, I used to work for the Dept. of Taxes for the State. I did data entry work. I can't tell you how many times we would get the Federal Tax returns, or a quarterly tax check for Federal payments. Fortunately the Federal Bldg. was right across the street. Once a week, our supervisor would keep all of the Federal ones, and one of us would walk them over and pick up the State ones they received. It is quite a common occurrence. The utility companies have an agreement between them.


----------



## Addie

If we got a check for their Macy's bill or some other than Federal Taxes, it was sent back to them. So you are not getting senile. It is when you sit down to pay all your bills at the same time that it happens. Complete each payment including putting it in the right envelope, stamp it and seal it. Then go on to the next bill. Everyone does that at least once in their life.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching a 1934 movie starring John Wayne. He looks like a baby. B&W of course.


----------



## Andy M.

Went to visit the orthopedist today.  my wrist has been hurting and my  PCP suggested the possibility of arthritis and sent me to the bone guy.

X-rays reveal I have a previously undetected torn ligament that allowed a wrist bone to shift and cause inflammation and arthritis.  He gave me a cortisone shot and a brace and sent me home.  Hopefully, that will do the trick for a couple of months.  Then I can go back for another shot.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, that sux, Andy.  Hopefully you were able to get one of those cute little dominatrix braces, not one of the ugly blue things that I had to use when I broke my wrist.

Whatever, hope it gets fixed!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Well, that sux, Andy.  Hopefully you were able to get one of those cute little _*dominatrix*_ braces, not one of the ugly blue things that I had to use when I broke my wrist.
> 
> Whatever, hope it gets fixed!




Actually my brace is black suede with laces.  Matches my fishnets.


----------



## Addie

I have had those shots. But my doctor will only allow me three shots in one year. So when I really feel the need to go back, I make sure I *really*need one. And I try to space them far, far apart.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Actually my brace is black suede with laces.  Matches my fishnets.




I have a black laceup ankle brace too.  Need to go get another pair of fishnets, thanks for the reminder!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## taxlady

I hope the brace does the trick. Will the bone move back where it's supposed to be when the ligament heals?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Feel better soon, Andy. Remember, getting older isn't for sissies.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Feel better soon, Andy. Remember, getting older isn't for sissies.


And it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I hope the brace does the trick. Will the bone move back where it's supposed to be when the ligament heals?




No. The ligament won't heal it's separated.  The only alternative is the surgery I mentioned.


----------



## Mad Cook

Healing thorts flying over the Atlantic, Andy. Hope it's feeling better soon.


----------



## Andy M.

Mad Cook said:


> Healing thorts flying over the Atlantic, Andy. Hope it's feeling better soon.




Thanks.


----------



## Mad Cook

I have finally forced myself to sew up the baby outfit which has been sitting in my knitting basket for a fortnight staring accusingly at me. This is the pattern I used

Baby Set in King Cole DK (3399) | Deramores

I knitted the main part in black with yellow stripes on the body and cuffs of the jacket and on the cuffs of the trousers. 

The baby's name is Dax. The parents aren't DS9 fans. "Dax" is German for badger. Mum and Dad both work for the British Trust for Conservation Volunteers and are heavily into that sort of thing.

Dax was the product of his mum's last chance at IVF (she's just 40) and the previous attempt has ended in a miscarriage so he's even extra special.

The family are vegan so the choice of knitting yarn was quite difficult.  Vegan-friendly knitting yarns such as soy and hemp are quite difficult to come by in the UK and cotton is horrid to knit with so in the end I came down on the side of acrylic. Not ideal but it's much better yarn now than when it first hit the market in the 70s and it wears well.

Now feeling very smug and pleased with myself.


----------



## Mad Cook

Mad Cook said:


> I have finally forced myself to sew up the baby outfit which has been sitting in my knitting basket for a fortnight staring accusingly at me. This is the pattern I used
> 
> Baby Set in King Cole DK (3399) | Deramores
> 
> I knitted the main part in black with yellow stripes on the body and cuffs of the jacket and on the cuffs of the trousers.
> 
> The baby's name is Dax. The parents aren't DS9 fans. "Dax" is German for badger. Mum and Dad both work for the British Trust for Conservation Volunteers and are heavily into that sort of thing.
> 
> Dax was the product of his mum's last chance at IVF (she's just 40) and the previous attempt has ended in a miscarriage so he's even extra special.
> 
> The family are vegan so the choice of knitting yarn was quite difficult. Vegan-friendly knitting yarns such as soy and hemp are quite difficult to come by in the UK and cotton is horrid to knit with so in the end I came down on the side of acrylic. Not ideal but it's much better yarn now than when it first hit the market in the 70s and it wears well.
> 
> Now feeling very smug and pleased with myself.


My next project is this hat

https://www.etsy.com/uk/listing/51496249/instant-digital-pdf-download-knitting?ref=market

and an Aran sweater , both in pink marl, tweedy wool and acrylic Aran weight ("worsted"?) yarn for my cousin's granddaughter. She's two in June.

Incidentally, if you are a keen knitter  do have a look at the "Madmonkeyknits" site. She designs really quirky hats for children and adults - I have patterns for a hen hat, a spider and a fish. The kids at the stables like them to use as hat covers for their riding safety helmets and they sell like hot cakes at charity sales. The home page of her website has a picture of her in her garden sitting with her feet up, knitting.....and wearing a full body gorilla suit she knitted herself. Do have a look.


----------



## CarolPa

I had a similar issue with my elbow, Andy.  It hurt and was swollen for a couple weeks.  I went to the PCP who drained some fluid then gave a shot of cortisone.  That was a week ago. The swelling went down and the elbow only hurts if I forget and prop it on the table.  He didn't xray.  He said if it's not completely healed I will need another shot.  I bought a wrist brace at the local pharmacy. Mine is black with velcro straps.  It keeps me from bumping it.  One thing about the shots, every time I need a cortisone shot my psoriasis goes into remission for a couple months.  I need to get them before some procedures as I am allergic to contrast dye.


----------



## CarolPa

Aunt Bea, I thought of that show, too!  LOL  Didn't work for me...they cashed them anyway.


----------



## Dawgluver

Carol, be sure to update your fishnets to go with your brace.

MC, those projects are adorable!  The hats are a stitch!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> I had a similar issue with my elbow, Andy.  It hurt and was swollen for a couple weeks.  I went to the PCP who drained some fluid then gave a shot of cortisone.  That was a week ago. The swelling went down and the elbow only hurts if I forget and prop it on the table.  He didn't xray.  He said if it's not completely healed I will need another shot.  I bought a wrist brace at the local pharmacy. Mine is black with velcro straps.  It keeps me from bumping it.  One thing about the shots, every time I need a cortisone shot *my psoriasis goes into remission *for a couple months.  I need to get them before some procedures as I am allergic to contrast dye.



I forgot about that benefit. I was working at Wyeth when they were doing the field tests for Enbrel. My supervisor asked me if I would like to take part. I almost said "yes", but then I realized that I handled all the files and reports on all the patients in the study. So I couldn't participate. Also I would know if I was getting the placebo or the Enbrel itself. But I poured over those reports and liked what I read. But some, not many, had the "lowers your immunity" problem. I could do it now, but for that one little problem. My PCP didn't say no, but advised against it as I have enough health problems without creating more. 

The one thing I did notice in reading those files is that some of the patients that did the whole study and then needed no more shots, had their psoriasis in total remission and about three to four months later it came back with a vengeance. The study did a follow-up for a year after they completed the active part of the study. I tend to go into remission for no reason. And it is not a gradual remission. I will wake up in the morning and Voila! Gone. That has happened about four or five time now. Not a fun condition to have.


----------



## Addie

This morning I came across a series of film from the BBC archives. They start during the Blitz of WWII and was mostly filmed in London. The series then goes on to how Britain was recovering after the war. It covers every aspect of life and all the changes in Britain. Each clip is 30 minutes long. The one I was fascinated with was about the team of men who defuse the unexploded bombs. It stated that in building the site for the Olympics, they found a live bomb. They estimate that there are still as many as 1,600 - 2,000 unexploded bombs. Right now I am taking a break from watching the clips. I have some work I HAVE to do. Now to get my butt out of this chair and get busy....


----------



## CarolPa

*Addie,* I have had psoriasis since age 50.  It only went into remission when I had a shot for the dye allergy, every couple years.  In the past few years it has gone into remission a couple times for no apparent reason.  And you're right, when it comes back, it's worse.  I will not take Enbrel or that other one, the name of which slips my mind.  Too many crazy side effects.  In the end, you can't take the drug forever, so it's going to come back anyway.  Now I saw an ad for an oral med for psoriasis which has side effects, but they are mild by comparison.  I might look into that one...research it further.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy...I hope your wrist is better very soon, and that it doesn't interfere much with your love of cooking....not a good ailment for a foodie. 

Mad....those little knitted baby outfits are absolutely adorable!


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> Andy...I hope your wrist is better very soon, and that it doesn't interfere much with your love of cooking....not a good ailment for a foodie.
> 
> Mad....those little knitted baby outfits are absolutely adorable!




Thanks, Cheryl.  Prepping for dinner last night was not fun.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, Cheryl.  Prepping for dinner last night was not fun.


Sorry to hear that Andy. How long will you be wearing the brace? Makes it a nuisance to wash hands.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks TL.  Actually, the cortisone shot I got on Monday made the pain worse that day before it started to kick in.  Tuesday was better and this morning is much better.  The brace has been helping with occasional use.  Besides, it's washable so it's OK if it gets wet.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm sitting on pins and needles today. A chef is test driving one of the meals I developed. I hope the chef, the sous chef, and the photographer like it. I was banned from the kitchen (not really--I said that it needed to be prepared by s/one else--but I did send three or four emails of tweaks I would like to do now that I've had time to think about it).  I can't wait to see the pics! Not sure I want to hear the critiques....


----------



## Dawgluver

:sigh:  April 15 is fast approaching, so I hauled out all the tax papers and forms, sorted them, and am steeling myself to do our federal and state taxes online.


----------



## creative

Tended to my lawn meadow.  Had to give it a big of a boost since the ratio of wild flowers has been poor, so I transplanted 2 young purple foxgloves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> :sigh:  April 15 is fast approaching, so I hauled out all the tax papers and forms, sorted them, and am steeling myself to do our federal and state taxes online.



We've already spent our return...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We've already spent our return...




We always have to pay in, hence my foot dragging and lack of rush.


----------



## Zhizara

I always claimed 0 deductions so that I always had a nice bonus when I got my refund.


----------



## Chef Munky

Over slept.Freaking out a little bit that hubby's lunch hasn't been started yet. It's normally already done by now. You guys usually help me to decide. It's not working today.
I have an hour to figure it out.Everything already seems like too much work.

The work around the house is catching up with me. Can I just go back to bed?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I always claimed 0 deductions so that I always had a nice bonus when I got my refund.



I claim 0 at the higher single rate and have an extra $20 a month paid in, always have a nice refund which is helpful for new glasses, furniture and other large expenses.  If I claimed us both, married and no extra addition, I would end up owing.


----------



## Andy M.

Zhizara said:


> I always claimed 0 deductions so that I always had a nice bonus when I got my refund.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I claim 0 at the higher single rate and have an extra $20 a month paid in, always have a nice refund which is helpful for new glasses, furniture and other large expenses.  If I claimed us both, married and no extra addition, I would end up owing.



It's a pleasant surprise once a year but you're basically making an interest free loan to the Govt. and forgoing interest on that money saved in the bank.

I just filed my returns this afternoon.  Completed the returns and filed electronically.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> :sigh:  April 15 is fast approaching, so I hauled out all the tax papers and forms, sorted them, and am steeling myself to do our federal and state taxes online.


Not sure if I'm happy or not to see that Himself isn't the only one who has done taxes! I need to kick it into high-gear nagging phase to make sure he gets on them. With only one month of income (social security, so we aren't talking millions here  )and nearly a full year payments for ACA health insurance premiums, I'm figuring we should get something back since the gubmint did say they would credit you for the premium payments based on income. I sure hope I'm right, since Himself is in the middle of getting a crown and I should go to the dentist to get a chipped tooth fixed.


----------



## Chef Munky

Done!
That was close.Poor guy has to have grilled hot dogs/buns,with a side of chili and apple pie I made yesterday. With an additional side of cheezy tater tots.

Reading about all the taxes everyone here are filing for I wonder when we see our lawyer what questions need to be asked on how were supposed to handle the filing when we retire.

A little insult to injury...This is funny.Laughing as I type...
We were married on tax day!.

Every year I could swear I see a tear drop fall from his eyes while he signs away his paycheck.I tell him "pay the man Dear. It will be alright."


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It's a pleasant surprise once a year but you're basically making an interest free loan to the Govt. and forgoing interest on that money saved in the bank.
> 
> I just filed my returns this afternoon.  Completed the returns and filed electronically.


I agree and mention that to my clients. However, some people just won't have the money set aside come time to pay that income tax. When you aren't earning much, it can be really hard. You look at your pay cheque and wonder how you are going to manage and that's before you put $20 aside for income tax. I know other people who always have emergencies that use up that money set aside for income tax. In those cases, I recommend having it deducted at source.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I agree and mention that to my clients. However, some people just won't have the money set aside come time to pay that income tax...



I'm not suggesting people underpay and save the money in a savings account.  Just that they pay more accurately so the tax return shows a minimal amount of tax to be refunded or paid.

When my oldest was just starting out earning, she had to pay some amount of tax with her return.  She complained her girlfriend, who earned the same, was getting a refund and that wasn't fair.  I explained the "pay me now or pay me later" aspect of taxes and that calmed her down a bit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A pox on whoever posted the link to the Eaglecam! I will never-ever-ever get my work done around here if I keep watching those cute balls of fluff!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> :sigh:  April 15 is fast approaching, so I hauled out all the tax papers and forms, sorted them, and am steeling myself to do our federal and state taxes online.



Both taxes and my car inspection/registration/taxes are due April 15th.  Somehow I have managed to get it all done early!  Stickers for my license plate came in yesterday, now just to remember to put them on before the 15th!

I keep forgetting to stop by the credit union to deposit a big check to send to my credit card company for all my mom's moving expenses.  I drive by a branch every day to and from work.  It's even on the correct side of the road when I'm going home, but I never remember to stop.  I usually go do it on my day off...


----------



## taxlady

BC, can you deposit the cheque using a smart phone app?


----------



## bakechef

I'm working on 2 red velvet cakes to take to work tomorrow.  Our store manager has been moved to another store, he has been a really great manager. We're having a going away party for him and he loves my red velvet cake.  They are replacing him with the worst person that they could pick, I don't mind strict, but this guy is just plain awful to deal with. 

My mom had my grandfather's knives in her stuff.  Since my dad passed away they have been neglected and got rusty, so I'm working on sprucing them up, maybe find a way to display them.


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> I'm sitting on pins and needles today. A chef is test driving one of the meals I developed. I hope the chef, the sous chef, and the photographer like it. I was banned from the kitchen (not really--I said that it needed to be prepared by s/one else--but I did send three or four emails of tweaks I would like to do now that I've had time to think about it). I can't wait to see the pics! Not sure I want to hear the critiques....


I got four out of four for my Swedish-influenced lamb chops and sides. I was going to share the recipe if it wasn't tested and accepted, but now I can't. Once the picture is published, I will share that.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> I got four out of four for my Swedish-influenced lamb chops and sides. I was going to share the recipe if it wasn't tested and accepted, but now I can't. Once the picture is published, I will share that.


 Gi' us a hint. What makes it Swedish influenced?


----------



## CWS4322

Dill and lemon, TL. Take away making it a stew and use lamb chops, well, it really is only influenced by the dill and lemon. No egg, no veggies. Sides spring salad with roasted radishes, etc., and oven-roasted potato with garlic butter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> It's a pleasant surprise once a year but you're basically making an interest free loan to the Govt. and forgoing interest on that money saved in the bank.
> 
> I just filed my returns this afternoon.  Completed the returns and filed electronically.



I understand Andy...but come time for the payout the money in savings will be used for an emergency during the year, not collected and saved for our eyeglasses, dental work, etc.  I do put as much as I can in my 401K.  

Shrek is really good at "saving" money until he sees something he wants.  Last year his "savings" was big enough I could pay cash for a Lift Recliner when his health was failing, paying cash allowed me to take advantage of a 15% discount off the price and delivery charge.

The time before, the "savings" let me buy the needed things to make the apartment more accessible when he had surgery and pay out of pocket for his dressing change needs.  To be clear, the "savings" comes from my paychecks, not his SS payments.


----------



## simonbaker

I have been up to the hospital every night this week. my best friend is up there with pnemonia. her levels are way to elevated as well as her blood pressure. She has had 2 kidney transplants, the last one was from her daughter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope she comes through this okay SB.  Give her my Good Wishes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, SB.  Hope she gets well soon!


----------



## Addie

My prayers are on the way.  for your friend. Right now she needs one to look down and care for her. I firmly believe we all  have an angel that looks down on us each day.  

With two kidney transplanted, she has a battle on her hands and she needs all the prayers that can be sent on their way for her. Do let her daughter know that there are folks who are sending prayers for her.


----------



## Cheryl J

SB, sending healing thoughts and prayers. 

OMGosh....been seriously planning for 3 weeks to get family together for *one* day together during spring break...not everyone can just take time off whenever and fortunately we're all in SoCal....one son in law is a cop, another is a fireman, several of the littles are in preschool, one daughter is a teacher....well, we finally got all our ducks in a row and will all get to meet up at my oldest daughters in Santa Clarita tomorrow.  Win!  See y'all in a couple of days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> I have been up to the hospital every night this week. my best friend is up there with pnemonia...


I'll keep her (and all who care about her) in my prayers. Hang in there...



Cheryl J said:


> ...meet up at my oldest daughters in Santa Clarita tomorrow.  Win!  See y'all in a couple of days.


How very nice, Cheryl! Enjoy your time and make sure we get to see pics of your grandkids' smiling faces.


----------



## Addie

What CG said Cheryl.

I am sitting here playing stupid games on the computer listening to the news. A bad tornado in Illinois. So I was concerned about one of our members who lives in Galena. I Googled how far it was away from the tornado. Thankfully she is safe and sound. Sixty-nine miles away.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you all for the prayers & positive support!!!!  You are all wonderful people!!!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, CG and Addie! 

7:45 here now and ready to hit the road.  Can't wait to kiss my sweet grandsons cute little faces!  Got my Costco and Trader Joe's list all ready, I'm sure I'll get at least twice as much as what's on there.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, CG and Addie!
> 
> 7:45 here now and ready to hit the road.  Can't wait to kiss my sweet grandsons cute little faces!  Got my Costco and Trader Joe's list all ready, I'm sure I'll get at least twice as much as what's on there.



Just make sure you have tons and tons of fun with the little one.


----------



## CarolPa

When I was working, I always managed my payroll deductions so we would come close to breaking even, so no big refunds for us.  As soon as DH sees money in a savings account he sees something he just has to have.  After DH retired and I was still working, he set up to have taxes deducted from his pension check, which helped so we didn't owe at the end of the year.  Now that I'm also retired, we are in a -0- tax bracket, but still file to get back the money withheld from his pension.  If I had him stop those deductions, the money would be eaten up each month.  This way, we receive a refund and I can use that money to pay the property taxes.  

One time my step-daughter figured out that the more exemptions they claimed the more money they would get in their paycheck.  Of course, at the end of the year when they owed a bundle to the IRS they didn't have it, so they quit filing.  That worked great, until the IRS caught up with them and attached their wages.  Now they are on a monthly payment plan to pay back all that money, plus penalty and interest.  Kids!!  I don't know if they've paid it off or not, but the less I know about it, the better off I am.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> When I was working, I always managed my payroll deductions so we would come close to breaking even, so no big refunds for us.  As soon as DH sees money in a savings account he sees something he just has to have.  After DH retired and I was still working, he set up to have taxes deducted from his pension check, which helped so we didn't owe at the end of the year.  Now that I'm also retired, we are in a -0- tax bracket, but still file to get back the money withheld from his pension.  If I had him stop those deductions, the money would be eaten up each month.  This way, we receive a refund and I can use that money to pay the property taxes.
> 
> One time my step-daughter figured out that the more exemptions they claimed the more money they would get in their paycheck.  Of course, at the end of the year when they owed a bundle to the IRS they didn't have it, so they quit filing.  That worked great, until the IRS caught up with them and attached their wages.  Now they are on a monthly payment plan to pay back all that money, plus penalty and interest.  Kids!!  I don't know if they've paid it off or not, but the less I know about it, the better off I am.



The IRS does catch up with you eventually. When I stopped working, two years later I got a letter from IRS telling me that according to their records I hadn't filed for the past two year. If they had really looked they would see that I was collecting SS and that I was retired. About a month later I received a letter of apology from the agent that had my case. I had the feeling that he was new on the job. Since when does the IRS apologize for anything.


----------



## Dawgluver

Finished the taxes, filed them online, now I'm cleaning the fridge since it's about as empty as it gets.  Where did all this sticky gunk come from?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Finished the taxes, filed them online, now I'm cleaning the fridge since it's about as empty as it gets.  Where did all this sticky gunk come from?


The sticky gunk fairy put it there.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> The sticky gunk fairy put it there.




AHA!  I knew it!


----------



## Souschef

*Pilots & Paws*

My copilot and I will be picking up 4 dogs in Long Beach tomorrow and flying them to new homes in Bakersfield.
Previously, we have flown a Doberman and an Australian cattle dog to new homes


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> My copilot and I will be picking up 4 dogs in Long Beach tomorrow and flying them to new homes in Bakersfield.
> Previously, we have flown a Doberman and an Australian cattle dog to new homes



If you find a herd of Corgis, I have a place for them.

This is such a wonderful service you provide.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awesome, Souschef.  What a great service!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Souschef*, you are a great Puppy Pilot!

**********************

What am I doing? Well, I'm not doing this at the moment, but every time I go into the kitchen I open up the two cupboard doors and admire today's job. I've been a bit remiss in switching between my Christmas set and my Pfaltzgraff Folk Art dishware. As in, the Christmas dishes have been there since Thanksgiving, 2013. We do have other dish sets (I have enough to open my own restaurant) so there seemed to be no hurry? But switching things around today made me completely organize and rearrange the two cupboards. Now everything is so neat and tidy! 

I don't reach for the Folk Art too often, but every time I see them they make me smile. My Mom bought them for us when we took her and Dad to York, PA and Williamsburg, back when I was pregnant. She liked the pattern, it was the one pattern between Pfaltzgraff's three patterns at that time that Himself and I both liked, and Mom was very excited over the prospect of becoming a grandma - twice. Needless to say, since she saw different dishes, cups, and bowls at both York and Williamsburg, she bought service for 8 of *everything*. I guess it was her way of celebrating imminent twin grandbabies?


----------



## Andy M.

14 minutes past midnight and I'm watching the Red Sox and Yankees in an extra innings game.  We are currently in the 15th inning with the score tied at 3.  Tame is now over 5 hours long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And just after Papi gives you guys the lead, Wright gives up a home run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Their next game starts in about 12 hours. Do you think they'll be done with this game by then, Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> And just after Papi gives you guys the lead, Wright gives up a home run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their next game starts in about 12 hours. Do you think they'll be done with this game by then, Andy?




I'm happy to say the Sox ended the game @2:13AM with a win in the 19th inning.

Plenty of time to get ready for the 1:00PM game this afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was listening till the end, Andy! And it had to end - Boston was down to no bench and only 3 starters, and NY had 4 pitchers left. What a game.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was listening till the end, Andy! And it had to end - Boston was down to no bench and only 3 starters, and NY had 4 pitchers left. What a game.



I read this post while listening to the pre-game show for this afternoon's game!


----------



## Katie H

I'm havin' a blast.  It's sunny, clear, about 70F and not humid for a change so I'm moving the outside plants from their winter stay in the den back _outside.

_They're going to love life.  Phil, Lily, Ruby, Fred, everyone.  Okay, you can laugh.  I name my plants.  Always have and talk/praise them.  Don't know nor care if it does any good.  I just do it.

Phil grew like a wild man this winter and has several tendrils at least 6 feet long.  Fred has tons of new leaves and Ruby shot up like a rocket.  Lily is still demure but filling out.

There are others too many to mention so I will be at this most of the afternoon but I can't think of a better way to spend a beautiful day.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Finished the taxes, filed them online, now I'm cleaning the fridge since it's about as empty as it gets.  Where did all this sticky gunk come from?



Someone spilled something and didn't wipe it up or tell you about it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Someone spilled something and didn't wipe it up or tell you about it.




That's a distinct possibility.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> I'm havin' a blast.  It's sunny, clear, about 70F and not humid for a change so I'm moving the outside plants from their winter stay in the den back _outside.
> 
> _They're going to love life.  Phil, Lily, Ruby, Fred, everyone.  Okay, you can laugh.  I name my plants.  Always have and talk/praise them.  Don't know nor care if it does any good.  I just do it.
> 
> Phil grew like a wild man this winter and has several tendrils at least 6 feet long.  Fred has tons of new leaves and Ruby shot up like a rocket.  Lily is still demure but filling out.
> 
> There are others too many to mention so I will be at this most of the afternoon but I can't think of a better way to spend a beautiful day.



I understand completely. My sister is now naming clouds that the other angels are sitting on playing their harps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been doing something I have never done before:  writing a Resume. Now that I have one, no more excuses for not looking for a new job.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've been doing something I have never done before: writing a Resume. Now that I have one, no more excuses for not *looking for a new job*.


 
 Surprised at this...!  Best wishes to you, Princess - for whatever reason you're leaving, I hope you find what you're looking for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Surprised at this...!  Best wishes to you, Princess - for whatever reason you're leaving, I hope you find what you're looking for.



Leadership changes and the new guy in the office is making my life miserable. I've stuck the change out for almost 4 months and it's not getting better.  So far I got the resume done and have sent it out to several places much closer to family.  May be changing our location to Wyoming in the near future.  Got an Ogre who is homesick, too!  If I'm going to make a change, may as well be a big one.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Leadership changes and the new guy in the office is making my life miserable. I've stuck the change out for almost 4 months and it's not getting better.  So far I got the resume done and have sent it out to several places much closer to family.  May be changing our location to Wyoming in the near future.  Got an Ogre who is homesick, too!  If I'm going to make a change, may as well be a big one.




I hear ya, PF!  Best of luck!


----------



## Andy M.

That's a tough decision to make, PF.  Here's hoping it provides new and great opportunities.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Leadership changes and the new guy in the office is making my life miserable. I've stuck the change out for almost 4 months and it's not getting better.  So far I got the resume done and have sent it out to several places much closer to family.  May be changing our location to Wyoming in the near future.  Got an Ogre who is homesick, too!  If I'm going to make a change, may as well be a big one.


Best excuse in the world to move, IMO. Too bad all spouses can't think like that.  I hope you land a wonderful job, find a great place to live, and that you and your Shrek get moved quickly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I hear ya, PF!  Best of luck!





Andy M. said:


> That's a tough decision to make, PF.  Here's hoping it provides new and great opportunities.



Thank you!


----------



## taxlady

PF, that sounds exciting. I wish that it goes wonderfully.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Good luck PF!

Don't forget to list the folks at DC as character references, where else can you find so many characters in one spot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Best excuse in the world to move, IMO. Too bad all spouses can't think like that.  I hope you land a wonderful job, find a great place to live, and that you and your Shrek get moved quickly.



Mom asked when she should have dinner done...I had to tell her not to wait up. 

11 hours of driving a large truck and towing the car with Shrek and two cats, I'm not looking forward to it.  Might have my Brother fly up and help me do the driving.  Shrek no longer drives.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Good luck PF!
> 
> Don't forget to list the folks at DC as character references, where else can you find so many characters in one spot!



That's a good idea!  Thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> PF, that sounds exciting. I wish that it goes wonderfully.



Thanks...I've made my Mother very happy.  Checking in on Dad to see what he thinks...bet he wants me to make oatmeal for him  I'm the only one that does it right.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Leadership changes and the new guy in the office is making my life miserable. I've stuck the change out for almost 4 months and it's not getting better.  So far I got the resume done and have sent it out to several places much closer to family.  May be changing our location to Wyoming in the near future.  Got an Ogre who is homesick, too!  If I'm going to make a change, may as well be a big one.



I completely understand. That is why I loved doing Temp Work. If I didn't like a job, all I had to do was tell my agency and they would find me a new one. What the companies never knew is that we were also asked to critique the companies we were sent to work for. Get enough bad reviews, and the agency would not make a concerted effort to fill their requests too quickly. Eventually, the company would look elsewhere. I only asked once to be removed from an assignment. I was able to do a wide variety of work over the years. And during down time, I was able to collect unemployment. 

Best of luck to both of you.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom asked when she should have dinner done...I had to tell her not to wait up.
> 
> 11 hours of driving a large truck and towing the car with Shrek and two cats, I'm not looking forward to it. Might have my Brother fly up and help me do the driving. Shrek no longer drives.


 
Sounds like it's pretty much a done deal, princess!  Take care.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'll keep her (and all who care about her) in my prayers. Hang in there...
> 
> How very nice, Cheryl! Enjoy your time and make sure we get to see pics of your grandkids' smiling faces.


 
Thanks, CG, we had a great time!  I'll put a couple of pics in the random photo thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds like it's pretty much a done deal, princess!  Take care.



I'm hoping I can nab a job at one of the Nursing Facilities within a 50 mile radius.  I have 8 weeks of vacation coming, so I can have some down time if I need it.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Good luck, PF! 

I shudder at the idea of moving again. I got moved all over the planet for nearly 26 years in the Army! Bleah!

Our move into this home is definitely the last. No steps, flat yards, small house that is easy on maintenance and just purrfect.

Wyoming is a beautiful state! I'm sorry you have issues at your current job. Some managers can make life absolutely miserable for employees. I've helped to get rid of some of those dingbats both in the military and in civilian life.

Keep us posted!

I'm planning our veggie garden. They're all in starter pots in the garage and soon they'll be planted outside! Yay spring!

Hubby had his scan last Tuesday and he's still all clear. This is a miracle! Very few people survive pancreatic cancer. He lost a lot of weight during his illness and it's so much fun to be able to cook anything and everything with no dietary restrictions. He's gaining weight, exercising and he's been back to work for a while now. He's back to normal and this is just wonderful!

Funny how the simplest things seem like miracles now. We're all so grateful.

I hope all of you are well and happy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CCL, that is great news about your hubby's scan! So happy for you both that you were blessed with this gift of more life. Enjoy every moment, and have fun cooking.



CrazyCatLady said:


> ...Some managers can make life absolutely miserable for employees.* I've helped to get rid of some of those dingbats* both in the military and in civilian life...


So you've....you've "OFFED" people?!?


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> Good luck, PF!
> 
> I shudder at the idea of moving again. I got moved all over the planet for nearly 26 years in the Army! Bleah!
> 
> Our move into this home is definitely the last. No steps, flat yards, small house that is easy on maintenance and just purrfect.
> 
> Wyoming is a beautiful state! I'm sorry you have issues at your current job. Some managers can make life absolutely miserable for employees. I've helped to get rid of some of those dingbats both in the military and in civilian life.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> I'm planning our veggie garden. They're all in starter pots in the garage and soon they'll be planted outside! Yay spring!
> 
> Hubby had his scan last Tuesday and he's still all clear. This is a miracle! Very few people survive pancreatic cancer. He lost a lot of weight during his illness and it's so much fun to be able to cook anything and everything with no dietary restrictions. He's gaining weight, exercising and he's been back to work for a while now. He's back to normal and this is just wonderful!
> 
> Funny how the simplest things seem like miracles now. We're all so grateful.
> 
> I hope all of you are well and happy.



 For hubby.  And one for you. 

I can feel your relief as I have been there twice. My daughter's last MRI was clean. Oddly enough both my daughter and  her husband. They have so many new drugs today for cancer. If you remember my daughter was not in the 5% of those the type of survive brain cancer that she was afflicted. But a bunch of new drugs came out at the just the right time and she has beat the odds. At least for now. She will have to go for MRIs for the rest of her life. Right now it is every three months. Next year it will be every six months, then every nine months for the rest of her life.  I think my favorite word for the rest of my life will be "remission."


----------



## Zhizara

Best of luck, PF!  You're doing the right thing.  Staying in an unhappy situation would just be abusing yourself.  Go, girl, go!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> Good luck, PF!
> 
> I shudder at the idea of moving again. I got moved all over the planet for nearly 26 years in the Army! Bleah!
> 
> Our move into this home is definitely the last. No steps, flat yards, small house that is easy on maintenance and just purrfect.
> 
> Wyoming is a beautiful state! I'm sorry you have issues at your current job. Some managers can make life absolutely miserable for employees. I've helped to get rid of some of those dingbats both in the military and in civilian life.
> 
> Keep us posted!
> 
> I'm planning our veggie garden. They're all in starter pots in the garage and soon they'll be planted outside! Yay spring!
> 
> Hubby had his scan last Tuesday and he's still all clear. This is a miracle! Very few people survive pancreatic cancer. He lost a lot of weight during his illness and it's so much fun to be able to cook anything and everything with no dietary restrictions. He's gaining weight, exercising and he's been back to work for a while now. He's back to normal and this is just wonderful!
> 
> Funny how the simplest things seem like miracles now. We're all so grateful.
> 
> I hope all of you are well and happy.



Thanks CCL.  Yes, you would think that someone would ask why an employee, with 15 years on board, would all of the sudden have problems with behavior and getting work done when a new manager shows up.  It's probably not the employee, it's the manager. I'm still doing them same thing I have been doing for the last 15 years.

Very glad to hear your DH's good news, pancreatic is a tough one to beat.  Hugs and Best Wishes for both of you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Best of luck, PF!  You're doing the right thing.  Staying in an unhappy situation would just be abusing yourself.  Go, girl, go!



Thanks Z.  I know, while I have problems with certain people in supervisory positions, I still have a loyalty to my patients that is hard to set aside.  I need to remember I have to be loyal to myself before I can be effective in caring for others.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing at home with Dh & the daughter. My friend was released from the hospital.  Thank you all for the prayers & good wishes!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Z.  I know, while I have problems with certain people in supervisory positions, I still have a loyalty to my patients that is hard to set aside.  I need to remember I have to be loyal to myself before I can be effective in caring for others.



I know from experience that sticking to a bad situation can cause burnout.  It never occurred to me that I had worked myself out of a job.  Don't let that happen to you.  

I know you know what you're doing.  Find that place that needs your experience and expertise.  You'll be doing them and yourself a favor.

With your experience you should be the new supervsior somewhere.  There is a place that's just waiting for someone like you to step in.

I'm sure you will be snapped up quickly.  

XOXOX{{{{{{{{{{{{BIG HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}}}}XOXOXOXOXO


----------



## Andy M.

Feeling uncharacteristically energetic this morning, I grabbed my 20-quart stock pot and went rummaging around in my two freezers.  Found enough skeletal chicken parts to fill the pot.  I added some mire poix, garlic, peppercorns and now I'm waiting for it to come to a boil.  By the end of the day I'll have a gallon or so of great stock.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Feeling uncharacteristically energetic this morning, I grabbed my 20-quart stock pot and went rummaging around in my two freezers.  Found enough skeletal chicken parts to fill the pot.  I added some mire poix, garlic, peppercorns and now I'm waiting for it to come to a boil.  By the end of the day I'll have a gallon or so of great stock.


I'm not feeling that energetic. I'm making a much smaller quantity of chicken stock.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was excited when I woke up (some days, that is exciting all on its own... ) and saw how sunny and warm (70s!) it was. I planned on washing down the front porch on the house so I could start prettying it up for summer. Get a couple of screens in and all. Then...the sneezing started. I haven't had to take OTC allergy meds for nearly 30 years. I may have to start searching around for something this year. I'm afraid it's going to be a bad one.

Not all is lost. I'll probably do some fridge and freezer rummaging of my own. Either that, or clean out my collection of teas. That would require me to sit and sip each and every blend.


----------



## bakechef

I got some kind of bug that I've been battling since Saturday.  Tried to work today but wasn't successful, woke up OK but within 30 felt like crap again.  Right now I'm playing the game "fart or poo" so far luckily I'm winning.  Need to get this over with, I have things to do!

Why couldn't this have happened next week after my new mattress was delivered?

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> For hubby.  And one for you.
> 
> I can feel your relief as I have been there twice. My daughter's last MRI was clean. Oddly enough both my daughter and her husband. They have so many new drugs today for cancer. If you remember my daughter was not in the 5% of those the type of survive brain cancer that she was afflicted. But a bunch of new drugs came out at the just the right time and she has beat the odds. At least for now. She will have to go for MRIs for the rest of her life. Right now it is every three months. Next year it will be every six months, then every nine months for the rest of her life. I think my favorite word for the rest of my life will be "remission."


 Very glad to hear about your daughter Addie and your husband Crazy Cat Lady.


----------



## Mad Cook

Got to wear smart clothes and heels today, instead of mud covered riding breeches and rubber boots. I went to Crewe (about 35 miles away) to visit some cousins on my father's side who I haven't seen for over 20 years. It was really great catching up and we had a delicious lunch and a long chat.

Came back, climbed into the muddy breeches and boots and went to sort out the Wonder Horse who was in a vile temper and played up all the way back from the field. Most unlike him. He hasn't been out in the field much over the winter and now that he's going out every day I think he's trying to find his position in the "herd" again and is finding it a bit difficult. However, as I told him, it's not my fault so don't take it out on me!


----------



## Addie

*An Update*



Addie said:


> I am sitting here in amazement at The Pirate. He has always said, if he ever got his hands on a skinner (child molester) he would kill him after he ripped his nuts off. Well, tonight he caught one in the act. He was going into the men's room in the supermarket when he heard a little girl crying and screaming in the ladies room. Instinct told him something was wrong. He opened the door and saw a man molesting a little six year old. The man stood up real fast and my son broke his knuckles hitting him real hard. The man went down. He was on the floor and my son tried to choke him to death. "All I could see Ma was red. I wanted to rip out his Adam's Apple. I was willing to go to prison."



Well, the police notified my son today that with the information he gave them, the creep is now in custody and being held on $1M cash bail. And that means exactly what it says. Do you have $1M just laying around?

The creep now has pressed assault charges against Pirate. And now the police have pressed charges against the creep with attempt to intimate a witness. They will be going before a grand jury. 

I just love the way the police handled that one. "Pirate, do you think you could now testify with this hanging over your head?" Of course my son knew the right answer to give. "No, I don't want to have a record hanging over me for the rest of my life." Bam! Another charge added. 

This creep is screwed! He won't be molesting any little girls in the future. In fact, there is a good chance he is going to become someone's 'little girl'.  

Poor Pirate. One of the reasons he was able to identify the creep is that he had driven him several times to his job. So he knew where he worked. And he has a long rap sheet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I got some kind of bug that I've been battling since Saturday.  Tried to work today but wasn't successful, woke up OK but within 30 felt like crap again.  Right now I'm playing the game "fart or poo" so far luckily I'm winning.  Need to get this over with, I have things to do!
> 
> Why couldn't this have happened next week after my new mattress was delivered?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Because you are playing that game, wait till that is over before sleeping on your new mattress.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Because you are playing that game, wait till that is over before sleeping on your new mattress.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> I got some kind of bug that I've been battling since Saturday.  Tried to work today but wasn't successful, woke up OK but within 30 felt like crap again.  Right now I'm playing the game "fart or poo" so far luckily I'm winning.  Need to get this over with, I have things to do!
> 
> Why couldn't this have happened next week after my new mattress was delivered?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Maybe an earworm will take your mind off of your troubles! 

Hope you get well quickly!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZx1KcfvW4


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Because you are playing that game, wait till that is over before sleeping on your new mattress.



Your probably right,  

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe an earworm will take your mind off of your troubles!
> 
> Hope you get well quickly!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHZx1KcfvW4



Pretty much what my digestive system has sounded like for the past few days...

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

I got out of the house for the first time since 15 February. Stirling and I walked to the convenience store. It's 0.3 km away. I wore flipflops, since my toe still complains about shoes. Yup, I got tired, but not exhausted. Next outing is tomorrow. I'm going for physiotherapy for my shoulder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxy, that must have been a breath of fresh air.  Hope it stays warm enough so you can flop your flippers some more.




bakechef said:


> ...Right now I'm playing the game "fart or poo" so far luckily I'm winning...


So much for Hershey's syrup on ice cream tonight... I can recommend bagels as an effective, yet non-medicinal, option to Imodium. You might need to eat 3 or 4 in a day, but they work! Hope you're over this quickly. And yes, like others have said, *before* the new mattress arrives.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Addie said:


> For hubby.  And one for you.
> 
> I can feel your relief as I have been there twice. My daughter's last MRI was clean. Oddly enough both my daughter and  her husband. They have so many new drugs today for cancer. If you remember my daughter was not in the 5% of those the type of survive brain cancer that she was afflicted. But a bunch of new drugs came out at the just the right time and she has beat the odds. At least for now. She will have to go for MRIs for the rest of her life. Right now it is every three months. Next year it will be every six months, then every nine months for the rest of her life.  I think my favorite word for the rest of my life will be "remission."



Yes, ma'am, and remember I always pray for you and yours. I lost my first hubby to a disease called depression. I'm so grateful to God for my hubby's life. He's a fighter and I think his body picked up on that and rolled on to wellness.

God bless you and your precious daughter, Addie. Remission and clean are both very relieving words.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Cooking Goddess said:


> CCL, that is great news about your hubby's scan! So happy for you both that you were blessed with this gift of more life. Enjoy every moment, and have fun cooking.
> 
> 
> So you've....you've "OFFED" people?!?



Mercy, no! I've given them all the chances I could to try to teach them and help them. When they were still horrible and nasty to people, I draw the line there. I have helped them get fired because I documented everything they did which was bad and got statements from those who were the victims.

I had statements and proof as to why certain people should not be in management positions.

And we are having a ball cooking and just being together! Working on our yard and planning the veggie garden again and watching movies...even cleaning our house is fun now! Yesterday DH whacked me in the rear with the Swiffer because I was polishing the piano and I was in his way.

LOL! It's amazing how happy life is in this house with two people, eight cats, one dog...and love, love, love.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

bakechef said:


> I got some kind of bug that I've been battling since Saturday.  Tried to work today but wasn't successful, woke up OK but within 30 felt like crap again.  Right now I'm playing the game "fart or poo" so far luckily I'm winning.  Need to get this over with, I have things to do!
> 
> Why couldn't this have happened next week after my new mattress was delivered?
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Sometimes we don't get a choice. We got tummy flu three days before our new toilets arrived.

Bleah! Hope you're better!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom asked when she should have dinner done...I had to tell her not to wait up.
> 
> 11 hours of driving a large truck and towing the car with Shrek and two cats, I'm not looking forward to it.  Might have my Brother fly up and help me do the driving.  Shrek no longer drives.



Oh dear. You might need help with the driving...I know I would. Bless you!


----------



## Addie

Well I am sitting here on the back porch and I have a problem. I hope someone here can be of help. 

I have Skype and I use it strictly for the purpose of being able to see my grandson and talk to him. I just don't see enough of him.

All of a  sudden I am getting requests from totally strange men who are looking for companionship or a wife. It seems my name is on some list and I  can be contacted through Skype. I am not looking for a companion, husband or even new friends. How the heck did I suddenly appear on this list and how do I put a stop to these attempts to talk to me. I usually block them when my Skype shows someone is trying to contact me. 

Any and all suggestions are welcome.


----------



## CWS4322

Trying to find a local source for boreal mushrooms...


----------



## Aunt Bea

CWS4322 said:


> Trying to find a local source for boreal mushrooms...



Isn't a boreal mushroom just a mushroom that grows on a rotting tree trunk or forest floor, usually wild.

https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/forests/boreal/13077


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> Well I am sitting here on the back porch and I have a problem. I hope someone here can be of help.
> 
> I have Skype and I use it strictly for the purpose of being able to see my grandson and talk to him. I just don't see enough of him.
> 
> All of a  sudden I am getting requests from totally strange men who are looking for companionship or a wife. It seems my name is on some list and I  can be contacted through Skype. I am not looking for a companion, husband or even new friends. How the heck did I suddenly appear on this list and how do I put a stop to these attempts to talk to me. I usually block them when my Skype shows someone is trying to contact me.
> 
> Any and all suggestions are welcome.



There might be something in the settings about being contacted by others, I seem to remember seeing that when I used Skype last year.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> There might be something in the settings about being contacted by others, I seem to remember seeing that when I used Skype last year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



My son is going to look at it for me. He is the one who had Skype installed for me. 

I just got off the phone talking to my youngest son. We had a long talk about suicide. He is counseling EMS workers who have considered it due to seeing death in their patients everyday. You can not save them all. Specially the elderly.


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> There might be something in the settings about being contacted by others, I seem to remember seeing that when I used Skype last year.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


That's what I was going to suggest.


----------



## Andy M.

Andy M. said:


> Feeling uncharacteristically energetic this morning, I grabbed my 20-quart stock pot and went rummaging around in my two freezers.  Found enough skeletal chicken parts to fill the pot.  I added some mire poix, garlic, peppercorns and now I'm waiting for it to come to a boil.  By the end of the day I'll have a gallon or so of great stock.



DONE!  I just packaged gelatinized chicken stock into 6 quart-sized ziplocks and popped them into the freezer.  Pots are washed and dried and the fridge has been returned to is normal state of disarray.

I wanted to get it done before the warm weather arrived.  I was about a week late.


----------



## taxlady

I just called a taxi to take me to physiotherapy. I feel silly taking a taxi less than half a kilometre, but I got tired walking 0.3 km yesterday.


----------



## Zhizara

AndyM inspired me to get my turkey neck stock started.  Now it's nicely bubbling away.

I'm about to  have another bowl of Kathleen's Onion Soup.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That's what I was going to suggest.



I went on the hunt and found the cure. The only people who can now contact me are my son and his wife. All other calls will be blocked. Thanks folks.


----------



## Addie

Hey, time to run out to your local Ben and Jerry's Ice Cream shop and get your free cone. Today is the day. YUM!


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> Isn't a boreal mushroom just a mushroom that grows on a rotting tree trunk or forest floor, usually wild.
> 
> https://www.nrcan.gc.ca/forests/boreal/13077


 That's what I thought too, Aunt Bea, but when I spoke to "my mushroom guy" he said that he'd have to call his suppliers to see if anyone has any. I spoke with another "mushroom guy" and he said that they didn't have any yet. Sent an email to the Chef...no response, yet. I am wondering if he means morel mushrooms...which are currently selling for $17.50/100 g and are sourced from Romania! Next "batch" will be from Oregon and won't be quite so pricey. $175.00/kg is wow, expensive. Glad I have my own little patch! They are almost worth their weight in gold...and won't be up for awhile (late May), if they come up this year. It depends on so many things--weather, moisture, etc.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> That's what I thought too, Aunt Bea, but when I spoke to "my mushroom guy" he said that he'd have to call his suppliers to see if anyone has any. I spoke with another "mushroom guy" and he said that they didn't have any yet. Sent an email to the Chef...no response, yet. I am wondering if he means morel mushrooms...which are currently selling for $17.50/100 g and are sourced from Romania! Next "batch" will be from Oregon and won't be quite so pricey. $175.00/kg is wow, expensive. Glad I have my own little patch! They are almost worth their weight in gold...and won't be up for awhile (late May), if they come up this year. It depends on so many things--weather, moisture, etc.


Apparently, the one good thing about a tree getting Dutch elm disease is that there can easily be 20 kgs of morels growing under that tree the first year the tree is infected.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Right now counting my blessings and catching up on people here and praying for them. Been doing that for an hour or so.

I care about all of you!

Hugs and purrs to all!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Apparently, the one good thing about a tree getting Dutch elm disease is that there can easily be 20 kgs of morels growing under that tree the first year the tree is infected.


Old apple orchards are also supposedly good. My yard is not typical habitat for morels. I was quite surprised to have them pop up. My dad swears by looking under oak trees. A friend has them growing under her maple trees. No trees re: Dutch elm disease on this property. I'll have to check at the farm...


----------



## creative

Had quite an unusual experience in Pret A  Manger today.  I don't know whether it was because (perhaps) it showed  that I had been crying earlier (lost my PO card and went to pieces over  it - perhaps due to mum being so close to death now).  I placed a  granola bar on the counter and asked for a tea. 

To my astonishment, the member of staff on  the till said there was no charge, i.e. that it was FREE!!!  I was  somewhat taken aback and asked why - he said it was my lucky day!  I was  pleased but unsure what to make of it.  Was it legal?  Was it his last  day there?  Part of an ongoing random act of kindness?  Ever happened to  anyone here?


----------



## Gravy Queen

I like to think that  he  recognised you were feeling a bit fragile and acted accordingly , which is nice .

What's a PO card ?


----------



## GotGarlic

Something similar happened to me once, creative. I had flown to California from the East Coast for my grandmother's memorial service, just over a weekend. As I checked in for the flight home, I wasn't feeling well (chronic illness and jet lag) and I'm sure I looked it. The agent told me I had been bumped into first class! I didn't think till later that it must have been because I didn't look well, but it certainly made the five-hour flight home much easier.


----------



## creative

Gravy Queen said:


> I like to think that  he  recognised you were feeling a bit fragile and acted accordingly , which is nice .
> 
> What's a PO card ?


Well not sure....someone has said that Pret A Manger do free drinks.  However, that still does not account for the free granola bar.

Ah a Post Office account card.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Doing a Happy Hamster Dance...got an interview call back for job in the town close to Mom and Dad.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN72LEQnaU


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoohoo!!  Good luck, PF!

Love the hamster dance, I remember it from many years ago, and then it disappeared, and I couldn't find it.


----------



## taxlady

Good luck with the interview PF.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, PF! Congrats and good luck


----------



## Andy M.

Good luck, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Whoohoo!!  Good luck, PF!
> 
> *Love the hamster dance, I remember it from many years ago, and then it disappeared, and I couldn't find it.*



It's a Roger Miller song "Whistle Stop" sped up into the Hamster Dance.  The song comes from Disney's "Robin Hood".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Whoohoo!!  Good luck, PF!





taxlady said:


> Good luck with the interview PF.





GotGarlic said:


> Yay, PF! Congrats and good luck





Andy M. said:


> Good luck, PF!



Thanks all!  Just got off the phone with Mom (1 hour, 39 minutes) and she offered to bus Dad up to help me with packing, loading and driving.  Dad agreed that he would like to do it and Mom gets to sit home with the dog and cats...relaxing.  Now we just have to wait for my phone interview and the DON of that facility sounded like she was VERY interested.


----------



## Addie

One for you! 

PF, I have my eyes, fingers and even my legs crossed for you. And sending up a few prayers also. Now off to the outhouse.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's a Roger Miller song "Whistle Stop" sped up into the Hamster Dance.  The song comes from Disney's "Robin Hood".




I did not know that!  I used to show the "original" hamster dance video to the high school kids I worked with, we were all laughing our heads off!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks all!  Just got off the phone with Mom (1 hour, 39 minutes) and she offered to bus Dad up to help me with packing, loading and driving.  Dad agreed that he would like to do it and Mom gets to sit home with the dog and cats...relaxing.  Now we just have to wait for my phone interview and the DON of that facility sounded like she was VERY interested.



PF, can you get a letter of recommendation from your present place of employment? Or is that not a good idea?


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks all!  Just got off the phone with Mom (1 hour, 39 minutes) and she offered to bus Dad up to help me with packing, loading and driving.  Dad agreed that he would like to do it and Mom gets to sit home with the dog and cats...relaxing.  Now we just have to wait for my phone interview and the DON of that facility sounded like she was VERY interested.



Great news, good luck!

Tell Shrek not to Dilly Dally on the way!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_IDLJh1UkQ


----------



## Wyshiepoo

I'm at work and likely to be here till 5 a.m ish.


Sparks at the airport and our local electricity board are doing some essential maintenance to our high power transformers and one of us guys has to be on hand in case of problems with our equipment.


Not as bad as it sounds as I get a sleep day tomorrow, a day in lieu on Saturday, I have taken holiday anyway on Sunday for a fishing competition and my rostered days off next week are Monday and Tuesday.


My 'wee bairns';


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, can you get a letter of recommendation from your present place of employment? Or is that not a good idea?



The two or three people that I am getting away from are the ones who write recommendation letters.  If this was a matter of a co-worker who was driving me nuts, no problem, but it's the change in management that I cannot tolerate.  My immediate supervisor is the biggest liar you ever heard, he's the one that started all this and the next two (DON and Administrator) are following his lead.  

Shrek is so very excited and already has me half packed...

I did go and buy some packing boxes and the bubble wrap for my good dishes.  I'm just about positive half the boxes we pack will be filled with books.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Doing a Happy Hamster Dance...got an interview call back for job in the town close to Mom and Dad.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qN72LEQnaU



I'm keepin' everything crossed for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you...my stress level has started to go down, I know by tomorrow when it's time to come home I will be on the ceiling again.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The two or three people that I am getting away from are the ones who write recommendation letters.  If this was a matter of a co-worker who was driving me nuts, no problem, but it's the change in management that I cannot tolerate.  My immediate supervisor is the biggest liar you ever heard, he's the one that started all this and the next two (DON and Administrator) are following his lead.
> 
> Shrek is so very excited and already has me half *packed*...
> 
> I did go and buy some packing boxes and the bubble wrap for my good dishes.  I'm just about positive half the boxes we pack will be filled with books.



I read that as *naked*. I need a vacation or to the home I go.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Doing a Happy Hamster Dance...got an interview call back for job in the town close to Mom and Dad...



Oh! Oh! I hope this is leading up to good news, because until you have a firm offer and have tendered your resignation to the Evil Trio I'm afraid of jinxing you. I hope you do get to quit on them, and make sure you close your letter with "Kiss My *". 

Until then, crossing body parts and sending up prayers.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The two or three people that I am getting away from are the ones who write recommendation letters. If this was a matter of a co-worker who was driving me nuts, no problem, but it's the change in management that I cannot tolerate. My immediate supervisor is the biggest liar you ever heard, he's the one that started all this and the next two (DON and Administrator) are following his lead.
> 
> Shrek is so very excited and already has me half packed...
> 
> I did go and buy some packing boxes and the bubble wrap for my good dishes. I'm just about positive half the boxes we pack will be filled with books.


 
I think that the new people who want you on their team are aware that longevity trumps new management .  15 years speaks for itself...I'm excited for you, Princess...nothing better than being near your folks in this time of life, and the fact that Shrek wants to go too, and all your ducks are in a row....well, everything just *has* to work out. Big hugs and best of wishes for an easy move.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh! Oh! I hope this is leading up to good news, because until you have a firm offer and have tendered your resignation to the Evil Trio I'm afraid of jinxing you. I hope you do get to quit on them, and make sure you close your letter with "Kiss My *".
> 
> Until then, crossing body parts and sending up prayers.



I know, trying hard to keep from getting too excited and packing everything right now.  Thanks foryour support.



Cheryl J said:


> I think that the new people who want you on their team are aware that longevity trumps new management .  15 years speaks for itself...I'm excited for you, Princess...nothing better than being near your folks in this time of life, and the fact that Shrek wants to go too, and all your ducks are in a row....well, everything just *has* to work out. Big hugs and best of wishes for an easy move.



Thanks Cheryl.  The beauty of where I am moving to...I know lots of people there as my Mother grew up in the area and my best friend from grade school lives there, too!


----------



## Addie

PF, what made you decide to work where your are presently employed? My guess is "straight out of nursing school." Are Shrek's family going to be in the area also?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I went to nursing school so I could assist in the care of the Elderly.  The facility I chose was because the then Administrator had given me a grant to get me started with purchasing my books and gas to get to Missoula from Hamilton.  I signed up to work at least one year for her.  By the time I finished school, she had moved up to Missoula to my present facility and I worked my year and have continued till now.


----------



## Cheryl J

Congrats Princess, and hoping for an easy move.  It sounds like you and Shrek are really excited about it.  Yay!

Wyshie - wow, that's a pretty tech-y place where you work.  Hope you had a good day at your fishing competition. 

My youngest daughter and her hubby just bought their first house.  We're all so excited for them.  They'll now only be a mile from me instead of about 10 miles away, which will be so nice.  SIL is going to be going on nights at the police department, daughter works days, so I'm going to be on call for watching my grandson for the next few weeks while they try to find time to pack up and move into their new home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's so nice that they will be practically in your back yard, Cheryl! Wishing them a smooth, easy move. I hope your grandson makes lots of new friends.


----------



## Wyshiepoo

Cheryl J said:


> Congrats Princess, and hoping for an easy move. It sounds like you and Shrek are really excited about it. Yay!
> 
> Wyshie - wow, that's a pretty tech-y place where you work. Hope you had a good day at your fishing competition.
> 
> My youngest daughter and her hubby just bought their first house. We're all so excited for them. They'll now only be a mile from me instead of about 10 miles away, which will be so nice. SIL is going to be going on nights at the police department, daughter works days, so I'm going to be on call for watching my grandson for the next few weeks while they try to find time to pack up and move into their new home.


 
I had a good day, however I caught no qualifying fish. Hey ho, that's the way it goes sometimes, just to be out there sometimes is enough. The competition was the first one in the series of competitions on a small nearby island called Herm.

There were several bass caught (European Sea Bass), Grey Mullet and Lesser Spotted Dogfish.

It was very chilly and windy to start but as the wind dropped the sun began to win the battle.







And then home time on the boat.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Congrats Princess, and hoping for an easy move.  It sounds like you and Shrek are really excited about it.  Yay!
> 
> Wyshie - wow, that's a pretty tech-y place where you work.  Hope you had a good day at your fishing competition.
> 
> My youngest daughter and her hubby just bought their first house.  We're all so excited for them.  They'll now only be a mile from me instead of about 10 miles away, which will be so nice.  SIL is going to be going on nights at the police department, daughter works days, so I'm going to be on call for watching my grandson for the next few weeks while they try to find time to pack up and move into their new home.


I was going to say that a mile is walking distance. Your grandson could walk to your house for a visit. Then, I remember that times have changed. 
'Free-range' kids taken into custody again – parents had to sign 'safety plan' | US news | The Guardian


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice pics Wyshie...looks like it was a gorgeous day.  

Thanks CG and Taxy...we're all hoping it will be an easy move as it can be.  Tyler is still little, he'll be 5 this summer so he won't be walking anywhere by himself for a long time.  Even in small towns, you can never be too careful.  The kids I do see walking home from school are in groups with at least one older child.


Yep, times have changed and it's a dangerous world out there.


----------



## simonbaker

I am up in Northern Minnesota helping out my sister who had a right knee replacement surgery done.  Her   DH  & I just got her back home today.  Some major challenges lye ahead in the next few days.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope all goes well, SB!


----------



## taxlady

SB, I'm sending healing vibes in your direction. Remember to take care of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I am up in Northern Minnesota helping out my sister who had a right knee replacement surgery done.  Her   DH  & I just got her back home today.  Some major challenges lye ahead in the next few days.



Pain meds, pain meds.  If her pain gets to a 4/10 with ten the worst pain ever, she needs pain meds or she will not want to move.  Ice packs and keep her foot elevated when she is sitting.  

Sorry...Nurse Mode kicked in.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending best wishes to your sister for a speedy recovery, SB.  Take care of you, too...and listen to Nurse Princess's advice.


----------



## CWS4322

simonbaker said:


> I am up in Northern Minnesota helping out my sister who had a right knee replacement surgery done. Her DH & I just got her back home today. Some major challenges lye ahead in the next few days.


Speedy recovery to your sis! Great time to be in Northern MN. Eat walleye and wild rice! My Dad is twisting my arm every other day to come to MN for the summer...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good thoughts for your sister - and you, too. I just heard a health report that says it can take about six months to feel 100%. The good news is, new knees now last at least 20 years. Hope she gets to wear this one out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!

I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.



Oh PF, I am so happy for you I almost want to cry with happiness. It will be so much better for you and Shrek. I take it this is the job you wanted. Congratulations! I hope they know they are getting one very special person.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.



Wow that is so exciting!  Congratulations!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.




Yaaaayyyy!!!  Congrats, PF!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.



   So happy and excited for you and Shrek! Good luck with the move. Wish I could help.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.



Great news!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I am up in Northern Minnesota helping out my sister who had a right knee replacement surgery done.  Her   DH  & I just got her back home today.  Some major challenges lye ahead in the next few days.



So how are hubby and darling daughter doing without you while you are helping your sister?


----------



## Addie

PF, are you and Shrek going to be close to family? That would definitely be the whipped cream to top it all off. I just love good news when it is for others. I have a bunch of questions. Like is there much more packing to do? 

A trick I learned when moving. If you find yourself using boxes from your local stores, cut handle openings in the side far enough down so they don't split upward. It make picking up the boxes so much easier.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> PF, are you and Shrek going to be close to family? That would definitely be the whipped cream to top it all off. I just love good news when it is for others. I have a bunch of questions. *Like is there much more packing to do? *
> 
> A trick I learned when moving. If you find yourself using boxes from your local stores, cut handle openings in the side far enough down so they don't split upward. It make picking up the boxes so much easier.



How much stuff can an ogre and ogress have?


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> How much stuff can an ogre and ogress have?



Any of these multitudes of cookbooks in there somewhere? I love the teapot!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, are you and Shrek going to be close to family? That would definitely be the whipped cream to top it all off. I just love good news when it is for others. I have a bunch of questions. Like is there much more packing to do?
> 
> A trick I learned when moving. If you find yourself using boxes from your local stores, cut handle openings in the side far enough down so they don't split upward. It make picking up the boxes so much easier.



A two bedroom apartment full that we've lived in for 15 years and a storage place you could park a car in.  That much stuff.  I do have a hand truck to help move things.

Mom and Dad live up the road, 20 minutes from the town got the job in.  Shrek's brothers are two hours away in Laramie.  

My best friend since 2nd grade and my two Godsons will be 26 miles away.



Aunt Bea said:


> How much stuff can an ogre and ogress have?



I wish the pile was that big...just the books will be a huge part of the move.  Shrek and I both have pack rat genes, too...nasty combination.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.



That's great news.  Congrats.

Safe trip to Wyoming.


----------



## Addie

Pack rats. Oh dear. one is bad enough. But two of you? Oh dear. You have your work cut out for you. I am glad your father is coming to help. And that hand cart is going to be very handy indeed. Now the next problem, is do you have a place to move into? Or are you going to stay with Mom and Dad until you find something? Moving is such a hassle. 

I know my last move I had to downsize again! I had downsized when I moved to my daughter's house. And then even more when I moved here. 

Sounds like you are going to need a mansion this time. Good luck with the packing and moving. God Speed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> That's great news.  Congrats.
> 
> Safe trip to Wyoming.



Thanks Andy...most likely we will run into snow



Addie said:


> Pack rats. Oh dear. one is bad enough. But two of you? Oh dear. You have your work cut out for you. I am glad your father is coming to help. And that hand cart is going to be very handy indeed. Now the next problem, is do you have a place to move into? Or are you going to stay with Mom and Dad until you find something? Moving is such a hassle.
> 
> I know my last move I had to downsize again! I had downsized when I moved to my daughter's house. And then even more when I moved here.
> 
> Sounds like you are going to need a mansion this time. Good luck with the packing and moving. God Speed.



The best thing about moving to where I am is my family, on Mom's side, is from there and Mom knows everyone.  She's getting me a place to live as we speak, she knows I will pay her back for any money she has to lay out to get us a place.  If not, the shed in her backyard is vacant.


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, that is such wonderful news for you and Shrek, and your family, too!  I'm excited for you...it will be so great to be near family again.  Best wishes on your move and your new job!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.


w00t! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That's great news. Will you be making a trip ahead of the move to find new living accommodations?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> w00t!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great news. Will you be making a trip ahead of the move to find new living accommodations?



Thank you!

Mom is handling the rental aspect, I trust her judgement.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Mom is handling the rental aspect, I trust her judgement.


I just want to remind you to strongly point out to your mother that you need a place that allows cats. You're lucky your mom can do this for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A two bedroom apartment full that we've lived in for 15 years and a storage place you could park a car in.  That much stuff...





Addie said:


> ...Sounds like you are going to need a mansion this time. Good luck with the packing and moving. God Speed.


Sounds more like someone needs a garage sale, to me.  Time for the three-pile approach, PF. One is keepers, one is donate, and the last is pitch. Now all you need is a garage to hold the sale in!

IF there are no books destined for the new home, see if your local library would like them. I know ours puts the nice ones into rotation, the lesser quality ones are given to the Friends of the Library group. They hold a huge book sale twice a year to raise funds for library extras.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.


Forgot to ask, how soon are you leaving? Yesterday?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

About three weeks, Dad will be here in two weeks and as soon as we can get the truck loaded, we are out of here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds more like someone needs a garage sale, to me.  Time for the three-pile approach, PF. One is keepers, one is donate, and the last is pitch. Now all you need is a garage to hold the sale in!
> 
> IF there are no books destined for the new home, see if your local library would like them. I know ours puts the nice ones into rotation, the lesser quality ones are given to the Friends of the Library group. They hold a huge book sale twice a year to raise funds for library extras.



The books stay with us...

And Taxlady, Mom knows about the cats and it's on her list of requirements.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Re-reading my statement, it sounded like I though you were taking NO books. Ack! Not at all! Books are..are...life! I meant if there were a *couple* of them not making the trip, the library would be one idea.

When we were moving from OH, I asked a friend who had just moved two states away for advice. Although Himself's company was moving us, we were trying to prioritize. While our house was up for sale, each time I headed to MA I would fill the car with "whatever". Gail suggested we take 1) heavy stuff and 2) stuff that might break and was irreplaceable. I would load the van up with boxes of books, up to the limit of the springs and shocks, then put Christmas decorations like vintage ornament boxes on top of the book boxes.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The books stay with us...
> 
> And Taxlady, Mom knows about the cats and it's on her list of requirements.


Good, just  wanted to make sure.


----------



## Zhizara

I just knew you'd get snapped up right away!  Congratulations!!!

Try not to overtax yourself.  Movers can be worth the cost and save you time and exertion.  XOXOX


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moving is old hat by now, I've packed several U-Hauls in the past, it's just been a while this time.  That's why Dad is coming up, to help me pack and load the truck.  I already have a stack of moving boxes from Home Depot, I like using the same size boxes for things like the books.  Makes nice stacks.  I pack dressers with full drawers, removing enough clothes for a week into a suitcase.  Enough blankets to wrap the TV.

Shrek is able to pack boxes with CDs, DVDs and paperback books. I'll be able to stack them when I get home.  He'll be fine as long as he doesn't have to climb a step stool.  My largest bookcases are board and brick.  We have a fridge, freezer, lift chair, and that humongous Queen memory foam mattress that I will need help with, the rest I can wander out myself with the hand truck.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Moving is old hat by now, I've packed several U-Hauls in the past, it's just been a while this time.  That's why Dad is coming up, to help me pack and load the truck.  I already have a stack of moving boxes from Home Depot, I like using the same size boxes for things like the books.  Makes nice stacks.  I pack dressers with full drawers, removing enough clothes for a week into a suitcase.  Enough blankets to wrap the TV.
> 
> Shrek is able to pack boxes with CDs, DVDs and paperback books. I'll be able to stack them when I get home.  He'll be fine as long as he doesn't have to climb a step stool.  My largest bookcases are board and brick.  We have a fridge, freezer, lift chair, and that humongous Queen memory foam mattress that I will need help with, the rest I can wander out myself with the hand truck.



I think this move will be good for Shrek!

It will give him some exercise and a renewed sense of adventure!

Don't try to move too much yourself!  The UHaul website should have some names of available guys to load the truck on moving day.  A couple of guys for a couple of hours on each end costs around $150.00 in this area.  At least check it out.

U-Haul: Moving Help moving labor service


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you Aunt Bea.  I'll look into it, I know there is a "Helping Husband" service here in town.


----------



## CarolPa

Congratulations, PF!  This is great news!  This is one of the nice things about being a renter.  It makes it so much easier to just pick up and go.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you Aunt Bea.  I'll look into it, I know there is a "Helping Husband" service here in town.



Now that sounds like an excellent plan. Go for it.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Congratulations, PF!  This is great news!  This is one of the nice things about being a renter.  It makes it so much easier to just pick up and go.



I have always been a renter. My sister had her own home and I watched her over the years go broke trying to keep up with the repairs. Her house was built in the late 1700. And when they replaced the water main from the house to the city line, they found an old hollowed out log. That cost a pretty penny. They kept the piece of wood on the back porch and my sister used it as a planter. I just let the landlord do the worrying about the repairs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> Congratulations, PF!  This is great news!  This is one of the nice things about being a renter.  It makes it so much easier to just pick up and go.



Thanks, Carol.  We are excited to be moving.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I have always been a renter. My sister had her own home and I watched her over the years go broke trying to keep up with the repairs. Her house was built in the late 1700. And when they replaced the water main from the house to the city line, they found an old hollowed out log. That cost a pretty penny. They kept the piece of wood on the back porch and my sister used it as a planter. I just let the landlord do the worrying about the repairs.



I live in an area where I save at least a couple hundred a month owning a townhouse/condo over renting.  Since we knew that we would stay put for a while, owning seemed like the sensible alternative.  We have 3 bedrooms, a 3 bedroom apartment in the area starts at $300 more than our mortgage, and this isn't even an upscale apartment!

Renting is great for those who want everything taken care of, I rented for close to 15 years with no regrets. It also great if you aren't sure that this is where you want to be for the long term.  People are always saying "you're throwing away your money renting", but I disagree, they are providing a roof over your head and keeping everything in working order, that's definitely worth something!


----------



## taxlady

Here it is probably easier to move if you don't rent. Leases on most decent apartments and flats are for a year. If you want to move early, you either pay the rent for the rest of the year or find someone to sublet the place and the landlord has to approve them.

A friend of mine rented the same flat for well over 20 years and would happily have stayed there for the rest of her life. Landlords can't just willy nilly refuse to renew a lease, but her landlord decided she wanted to live in that flat. Then she had to, and did, give six months notice prior to the end of the lease. Now my friend lives in a much less conveniently located similar flat.


----------



## taxlady

I ordered groceries online last night/early this morning. They arrived about half an hour ago. Yay! They arrived before we had to use the backup coffee and before we ran out of cream for that coffee.


----------



## bakechef

I'm baking for a bake sale tomorrow.  3 varieties of cupcakes, 2 varieties of brownies, 2 varieties of cookies and rice crispy treats with their tops dipped in chocolate.  

Let the baking begin!


----------



## Andy M.

I'm preparing for a traditional Armenian dinner for my sister and BIL for Saturday night.  I'm currently simmering fowl to extract a stock for use as part of the dinner.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We rented the first three years we were married, until we saved enough for a big down payment and found a house we liked. I was so happy to leave the apartment life behind then. Over the years we've contracted to build three homes. I wouldn't have had it any other way. Now that we're both in our 60s and not getting any younger, I'm wondering IF I could just suck it up and live rightnextto another person's home. Sure would be nice to not have to ask Himself to do the yardwork anymore! 


I'm trying to decide whether I want go grocery shop or do some work around here. If I shop, I have to cook. I'm getting tired of cooking.  Guess I'm on the edge of the dreaded "Kitchen Desert Zone". If I do housework, my joints ache. I will have to start remembering to take an Ibuprofen or two when I start a chore. Maybe I'll take a nap...


----------



## Dawgluver

Called the clinic to get my blood pressure meds renewed, and was told I need a doctor's appointment.  The next available time is mid September!  Gah!  Thankfully I'm not dying, and supposedly they'll renew the meds until then.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> We rented the first three years we were married, until we saved enough for a big down payment and found a house we liked. I was so happy to leave the apartment life behind then. Over the years we've contracted to build three homes. I wouldn't have had it any other way. Now that we're both in our 60s and not getting any younger, I'm wondering IF I could just suck it up and live rightnextto another person's home. Sure would be nice to not have to ask Himself to do the yardwork anymore!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether I want go grocery shop or do some work around here. If I shop, I have to cook. I'm getting tired of cooking.  Guess I'm on the edge of the dreaded "Kitchen Desert Zone". If I do housework, my joints ache. I will have to start remembering to take an Ibuprofen or two when I start a chore. Maybe I'll take a nap...



That's pretty much why we have a townhouse condo, neither one of us has any interest in doing any kind of yard work!  Some day if we get a free standing house, we'll have a lawn service worked into the budget!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> We rented the first three years we were married, until we saved enough for a big down payment and found a house we liked. I was so happy to leave the apartment life behind then. Over the years we've contracted to build three homes. I wouldn't have had it any other way. Now that we're both in our 60s and not getting any younger, I'm wondering IF I could just suck it up and live rightnextto another person's home. Sure would be nice to not have to ask Himself to do the yardwork anymore!
> 
> 
> I'm trying to decide whether I want go grocery shop or do some work around here. If I shop, I have to cook. I'm getting tired of cooking.  Guess I'm on the edge of the dreaded "Kitchen Desert Zone". If I do housework, my joints ache. I will have to start remembering to take an Ibuprofen or two when I start a chore. Maybe I'll take a nap...



You are beginning to sound like me. I am on the Vicodin for the pain in my left hip and the base of my spine. Even though I am supposed to take them three times a day, I don't. It is when I am in the middle of a major chore of cleaning that I remember to take them. Then I have to stop everything and wait for them to kick in. As long as I don't push myself too hard, and take it slow and sit down every so often. Otherwise I am toast.


----------



## Addie

I have two large pork chops dipped and breaded. Two Yukon Gold 'taters are peeled and cut up just waiting for the heat to be applied. I had peas the other night. So tonight I am going to peel two carrots and after they are cooked, I will add them to a seasoned white sauce. 

But right now I am sitting down trying to get up the energy to get some gitupandgo!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> We rented the first three years we were married, until we saved enough for a big down payment and found a house we liked. I was so happy to leave the apartment life behind then. Over the years we've contracted to build three homes. I wouldn't have had it any other way. Now that we're both in our 60s and not getting any younger, I'm wondering IF I could just suck it up and live rightnextto another person's home. Sure would be nice to not have to ask Himself to do the yardwork anymore! ...



I agree with bakechef.  Condo living is the way to go.  We do no outside work except for SO's theraputic garden.  The only snow removal we have to do is clear off our cars and move them so others can plow out our parking spaces.  They do the sidewalks, steps and landings.  

We also have a pool and tennis court for the summer.  I never have to paint the house, replace the roof or any of that other stuff.  

Love it!


----------



## taxlady

There certainly are advantages to having a condo. I don't even have to move the car for snow removal because ours has underground parking. But, there can be stupid rules. I know someone who lives in the condo association across the street. She isn't allowed to put a clothes line in her tiny yard. They actually enforce that.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> There certainly are advantages to having a condo. I don't even have to move the car for snow removal because ours has underground parking. But, there can be stupid rules. I know someone who lives in the condo association across the street. She isn't allowed to put a clothes line in her tiny yard. They actually enforce that.



I see the reasoning for that rule.  Some consider the sight of clothes hung on a clothesline as not fitting into the view of a natural area.

As a condo owner, you sacrifice some of the individual freedoms you enjoy in your own home.  Rules like that one are usually intended to maintain a uniformly attractive area that is appealing to potential buyers so home values rise and remain high.  

Many condo associations don't allow pets or restrict their size and number.  

With so many homes in a much smaller area, the population density is much higher than in a traditional residential neighborhood with half acre lots so irritations are magnified and impact more people.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> ...With so many homes in a much smaller area, the population density is much higher than in a traditional residential neighborhood with half acre lots so irritations are magnified and impact more people.


That's the one reason Himself gives as why I wouldn't be happy in a condo. He's probably right. I have supersonic bat hearing. Not good, unless I would walk around with earplugs all day. 

Our previous house was in a development with a homeowners' association. We were careful to make sure the restrictions weren't too stringent. There were very few rules; the association was there mostly to make sure the fees were collected to maintain the community swimming pool, tennis courts, and party center. We did get to hang laundry. Outdoor fresh sheets.


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> I'm baking for a bake sale tomorrow. 3 varieties of cupcakes, 2 varieties of brownies, 2 varieties of cookies and rice crispy treats with their tops dipped in chocolate.
> 
> Let the baking begin!


 
Wow, busy day for you, bakechef.  And how nice to have TWO kitchenaids!


----------



## Cheryl J

I always thought this would be my forever home, but the older I get, the more I'm a little unsure about that.  I don't need 3 bdrs/2 baths just for me, but it's paid for and the property taxes and insurance are reasonable.  I guess I don't have to make a decision right away....just going to wait and see what the future brings.  

There is one particular condo development here that I've always liked - it's in a quiet neighborhood with nice established shade trees and landscaping.  I drive through there every now and then just to look.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I always thought this would be my forever home, but the older I get, the more I'm a little unsure about that.  I don't need 3 bdrs/2 baths just for me, but it's paid for and the property taxes and insurance are reasonable.  I guess I don't have to make a decision right away....just going to wait and see what the future brings.
> 
> There is one particular condo development here that I've always liked - it's in a quiet neighborhood with nice established shade trees and landscaping.  I drive through there every now and then just to look.



I know that seems like a lot of room right now. But what about when the grand kiddies want a sleepover? Or the parents have to make a last minute business trip and need a babysitter?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I know that seems like a lot of room right now. But what about when the grand kiddies want a sleepover? Or the parents have to make a last minute business trip and need a babysitter?


Yup. As long as those extra rooms aren't self-dirtying, I say keep it. Of course, yard work is another question. I'm guessing that everything is on one level. Having multiple floors can be a real nuisance when you get older.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Yup. As long as those extra rooms aren't self-dirtying, I say keep it. Of course, yard work is another question. I'm guessing that everything is on one level. Having multiple floors can be a real nuisance when you get older.


 
Yeah, Addie and Taxy.....that's what I keep coming back to - having the extra rooms 'just in case'.  No one has slept in the guest room for almost 2 years, but I guess there's always that possibility it might be needed.  And I truly shudder at the thought of packing up and moving...I really do love it here, it's on the edge of town and so quiet. 

Yes, Taxy, it's single story, thank goodness for that.   I have a yard service that comes once a week and takes care of mowing the lawn, keeping the bushes and trees trimmed, and anything else I need done.  They've been with me for over 10 years now, come to think of it.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Yeah, Addie and Taxy.....that's what I keep coming back to - having the extra rooms 'just in case'.  No one has slept in the guest room for almost 2 years, but I guess there's always that possibility it might be needed.  And I truly shudder at the thought of packing up and moving...I really do love it here, it's on the edge of town and so quiet.
> 
> Yes, Taxy, it's single story, thank goodness for that.   I have a yard service that comes once a week and takes care of mowing the lawn, keeping the bushes and trees trimmed, and anything else I need done.  They've been with me for over 10 years now, come to think of it.



Then stay put. If you move into a smaller home, you will have to downsize. And that means having to get rid of a lot of memories. I am still kicking my butt for getting rid of my personally autographed cookbook by Julia Child. I had to get rid of my large bookcase and that was the only one that book fit in. And that was eight years ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I'm baking for a bake sale tomorrow.  3 varieties of cupcakes, 2 varieties of brownies, 2 varieties of cookies and rice crispy treats with their tops dipped in chocolate.
> 
> Let the baking begin!



6 pounds of butter?!?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting in front of the fan, playing on the computer.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thought the same thing regarding BC's butter!


----------



## taxlady

PC and Dawg are really paying attention.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

BC, that counter looks EXACTLY like the counter of a Bake Chef!! Maybe you could start using that for your avatar! Besides, I get a taste for bread every time I see your current one.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 6 pounds of butter?!?



There were 3 more in the fridge...

in all I used about 6 pounds of butter between batters and buttercreams.


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, busy day for you, bakechef.  And how nice to have TWO kitchenaids!



It sure was.  It was really nice having a second mixer going while cleaning the bowl and beater on the other one.

The almond colored one is my "new" old Kitchenaid.  I'm guessing that it is from the 80's.  I got a decent deal on it on Ebay, it works like a champ.  I'm going to give it a paint job pretty soon!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Thought the same thing regarding BC's butter!



I felt no shame at all walking out of the club store with 8 pounds of butter, 10 pounds of sugar, 4 pounds of confectioner's sugar and 4 pounds of brown sugar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> There were 3 more in the fridge...
> 
> in all I used about 6 pounds of butter between batters and buttercreams.



I wonder if there are Zombies that only eat butter...at least I would know where to go.  Your fridge would be THE destination.

Everyone give a hand for BC, he's keeping America's cows employed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I felt no shame at all walking out of the club store with 8 pounds of butter, 10 pounds of sugar, 4 pounds of confectioner's sugar and 4 pounds of brown sugar.



Any pictures of the finished products?  I need some eye candy...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Any pictures of the finished products?  I need some eye candy...




Actually, eye cookies, cupcakes and brownies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Actually, eye cookies, cupcakes and brownies.



Yeah!  That!


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a job waiting for me in Torrington, Wyoming as soon as I can get there!!!!!!!
> 
> I will be putting my notice in tomorrow.



Congratulations!!!  Hope it 's everything you wish for!


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you to all for the best wishes! I ended up coming home early. I left home on a Thursday & back home on a Thursday.  Dh was a bit overwhelmed trying to run it all by himself, my sister assured me she would be fine.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Any pictures of the finished products?  I need some eye candy...



I'm at the event now, here are a few pictures

Here is the table set up








Here are the cupcakes and brownies, we have vanilla bean with white chocolate ganache drizzle, peanut butter topped chocolate cupcakes, and boy and girl brownies





And THESE!  Cthulhu cookies made by my friend!  She used a cookie mold and painted them green!


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> I'm at the event now, here are a few pictures
> 
> Here is the table set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the cupcakes and brownies, we have vanilla bean with white chocolate ganache drizzle, peanut butter topped chocolate cupcakes, and boy and girl brownies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And THESE!  Cthulhu cookies made by my friend!  She used a cookie mold and painted them green!


----------



## Dawgluver

They look (and no doubt, taste) wonderful, BC!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks BC, I can smell them from here.  Those brownies are beautiful!


----------



## CarolPa

It ALL was beautiful!  Definitely not what my baked goods look like.  LOL

My mother gave up our house when I was in high school.  A widow, she couldn't afford the upkeep on that old house.  I lived in rentals and was comfortable with that until I met DH.  He hated to come to my apartment.  He hated being able to hear what was going on in the next apartment and hearing people coming and going outside my door, in the hallways.  I don't think he could ever live anywhere but in a single home. We have privacy fences in the back, as he doesn't even want the neighbors to be able to see us on our deck or in the yard.  But if he goes before I do, I'm outta here!  I don't even want to clean, let alone do repairs or yardwork!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just back from the flea market and routine grocery shopping.

This morning at the flea market I picked up a Matfer heavy duty stainless steel mandoline for $4.00.

An amazing buy for an item that I have almost no use for, Aunt Bea loves a bargain!!!


----------



## creative

Just did a proper clean of my cooker hob tops (iron framework that sits on the hob plates) i.e. soaking in the bathtub with soda crystals and detergent for hours!

I don't have an electric kettle (just use a small saucepan) so it involved calculating how long I could go without a cup of tea or coffee....oh, just thought, could have used the thermos flask but that would feel like desperate measures!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Carol.  We are excited to be moving.




And the best part is, you're not moving away from DC.  You will still be just a click away!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CarolPa said:


> And the best part is, you're not moving away from DC.  You will still be just a click away!



That reminds me, have to tell the cable company to get us set up in Wyoming.  A little closer to the date we move of course.  I may be offline for about a week while we get settled.


----------



## GotGarlic

PF, I haven't had a chance to say - congratulations on the new job and the great location near your family!  I'm very happy for you and Shrek.


----------



## GotGarlic

We just got back from my first major outing since the surgery - lunch at the mall, then picked up a new smartphone charger cable, and bought a new pair of shoes. Love the shoes!

Hawaiian Floral Authentic | Shop Classic Shoes at Vans


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> It ALL was beautiful!  Definitely not what my baked goods look like.  LOL
> 
> My mother gave up our house when I was in high school.  A widow, she couldn't afford the upkeep on that old house.  I lived in rentals and was comfortable with that until I met DH.  He hated to come to my apartment.  He hated being able to hear what was going on in the next apartment and hearing people coming and going outside my door, in the hallways.  I don't think he could ever live anywhere but in a single home. We have privacy fences in the back, as he doesn't even want the neighbors to be able to see us on our deck or in the yard.  But if he goes before I do, I'm outta here!  I don't even want to clean, let alone do repairs or yard work!!



Because men have always earned more than women, when they are left alone due to the loss of a spouse, they can afford to stay in the home that holds all our memories. But when it is the reverse, women see the home for what it really is. A flight of stairs that our old bones don't want to climb anymore. Several extra rooms that are no longer in use except to pile boxes with our memories into that room. Do we ever open them and look back on our memories? I doubt it. Now is the time for our children to make memories of their own with the next generation of children. So we go to their home for the holidays. That large dining room with six to eight matching chairs is no longer needed. And the homes that the kids buy no longer have a dining room. So they don't want it. But we elderly folks try to hang onto the memories that room has. We dust it faithfully. But we can't get down to do the rungs and low pieces. The dust just collects. The tables that our children are too small for those large table cloths with watching napkins. 

So here we are, alone in a large home filled with memories. Time to move on. But when we tell the kids that we are going to be doing some house cleaning and get the house ready to sell, they have a fit to end all fits. "Mom, you can't get rid of the dining room. Think of all the holiday meals and Sunday dinners we had there."  So you stop telling your kids what you are going to do, and get up the courage to just do what you really down deep inside, do not want to do. 

We move to a community where there are folks our own age who have gone through the pains of making such a big change in our lives. Eventually our kids adjust to the change that they see as you making to 'their' lives. They come to visit, but it is a community that doesn't take kindly to having children. 

But everyone will adjust to the change in your life and the kids. Eventually they see how much happier you are. You don't have half the housework you had before, Trying to keep a large home clean is a lot of work. And you have a host of new friends. And new activities. And now when you drive by your old home, there is a new young couple living there with children. They too will build memories, just like your family did.


----------



## vitauta

bakechef said:


> I'm baking for a bake sale tomorrow.  3 varieties of cupcakes, 2 varieties of brownies, 2 varieties of cookies and rice crispy treats with their tops dipped in chocolate.
> 
> Let the baking begin!



i bet you could win an easy $10,000 on 'cupcake wars', bc!  i'd love to see you hustling to bake, decorate and display 1000 cupcakes in two hours time, and present them at a star-studded gala in la


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> ...and bought a new pair of shoes. Love the shoes!
> 
> Hawaiian Floral Authentic | Shop Classic Shoes at Vans


Oooo, such summery looking shoes. Me like, too! How comfy are Vans? I'm looking for something that feels more like a slipper (but not a slip-on) and less like a clunky sports shoe, but I also need support - especially underfoot for the arch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> PF, I haven't had a chance to say - congratulations on the new job and the great location near your family!  I'm very happy for you and Shrek.



Thank you GG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> We just got back from my first major outing since the surgery - lunch at the mall, then picked up a new smartphone charger cable, and bought a new pair of shoes. Love the shoes!
> 
> Hawaiian Floral Authentic | Shop Classic Shoes at Vans



Those a re cute shoes and I am certainly glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Addie

What am I doing. Well, I am sitting in my computer chair, watching TV, playing on the computer and doing my needle work. It has been more than a year since I have done any needle work. Trying to find a comfortable place to sit and sew with enough light, had me stumped for a long time. Then the light went on. Right here where I sit. Heck, I have three foot stools. And one of them is on wheels. I pull it over, move back a little so I am right under the wall light, and I am in business. Yet I can still reach the desk where my computer. Perfect!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That reminds me, have to tell the cable company to get us set up in Wyoming.  A little closer to the date we move of course.  I may be offline for about a week while we get settled.




Ever since I heard about your upcoming move this song has been my earworm.  LOL

Whoop-ee-ti-yi-o get along little doggies
It's your misfortune and not of my own
Whoop-ee-ti-yi-o get along little doggies
You know that Wyoming will be your new home
Read more:  Woody Guthrie - Get Along Little Doggies Lyrics | MetroLyrics 
​


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hear this one:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufGrn0LK6is

But the Get Along Little Doggies is a good one, too!


----------



## Cheryl J

A photographic interpretation of John Denver's "Song of Wyoming" 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McDZK1ir5QI


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> A photographic interpretation of John Denver's "Song of Wyoming"



Thanks for that song, Cheryl.  I had forgotten it.  I can't wait to go for a spring or fall hike up in the Snowy Range Mountains.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Wow...you're going to be in heaven there! Gimme pics!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hear this one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufGrn0LK6is
> 
> But the Get Along Little Doggies is a good one, too!



This song is taken from the New World Symphony. (Dvorak) It is an old slave hymn about dying and going home to Jesus. It was featured all through the Movie Snake Pit. It starred Olivia de Haviland. 

Going Home - LNWHymns.com

http://www.lnwhymns.com/HymnScriptures.aspx?ID=47

The words are beautiful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hear this one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufGrn0LK6is


It took me a while to take a liking to bagpipes. Probably because the neighbor across from our first apartment would come home from work and instantly start one of her records up loud enough she could hear it all the way back in the bedroom. Or maybe in the bathroom while showering. 

That all changed when I worked in a mall. Our little gift wrap center was just off the second-story overlook down to the main floor. Suddenly, we could hear what sounded like a drum-and-bagpipe corps getting louder! We all left our little alcove and headed to the "balcony" to see the event parading in from the main entrance. It was amazing! I have to admit that the acoustics in the mall were good - good enough to make even my singing sound good! Anyway, ever since that day I get chills every time I hear bagpipe music. If you want a listen, here's a clip I found of a group from one of Cleveland's suburbs. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUxyPeaYqPg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> Wow...you're going to be in heaven there! Gimme pics!



My first pics will be of the eastern part of Wyoming, flatlands and corn fields.  I promise pictures of the Mountains when we get to visit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> This song is taken from the New World Symphony. (Dvorak) It is an old slave hymn about dying and going home to Jesus. It was featured all through the Movie Snake Pit. It starred Olivia de Haviland.
> 
> Going Home - LNWHymns.com
> 
> Hymns by Scripture Reference - 2 Corinthians on LNWHymns.com
> 
> The words are beautiful.



I first heard it in the movie_ Local Hero_ with music by Mark Knopfler, much brighter and happier connotation of going home, not dying.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FfDEwyl4uCM


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> It took me a while to take a liking to bagpipes. Probably because the neighbor across from our first apartment would come home from work and instantly start one of her records up loud enough she could hear it all the way back in the bedroom. Or maybe in the bathroom while showering.
> 
> That all changed when I worked in a mall. Our little gift wrap center was just off the second-story overlook down to the main floor. Suddenly, we could hear what sounded like a drum-and-bagpipe corps getting louder! We all left our little alcove and headed to the "balcony" to see the event parading in from the main entrance. It was amazing! I have to admit that the acoustics in the mall were good - good enough to make even my singing sound good! Anyway, ever since that day I get chills every time I hear bagpipe music. If you want a listen, here's a clip I found of a group from one of Cleveland's suburbs.



Enough bagpipes for the day or I'll never get to work on time.  I was lucky enough to hear the Blackwatch from Scotland when I lived in Laramie, have been a huge fan since of Bagpipes and Tattoos.  Give me a drumline and I am happy, add in the pipes and I am ecstatic.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I spent the morning with the insurance adjuster looking at my vehicle and preparing an estimate of the cost to repair the damage from Friday's accident.  Now I have a dilemma, should I repair the three year old vehicle, or put the insurance money in the bank and continue to drive it with my dents and dings.  The damage to the rear of the vehicle is purely cosmetic and fairly minor at first glance yet to fix it will cost approximately 20% of the value of the vehicle and once repaired the vehicle will be branded for life by Carfax.  I'm thinking the best strategy is to bank the money and drive it until it is six years old then trade it in or sell it outright.  I would appreciate your thoughts on how best to approach this.  Thanks, B


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> I spent the morning with the insurance adjuster looking at my vehicle and preparing an estimate of the cost to repair the damage from Friday's accident.  Now I have a dilemma, should I repair the three year old vehicle, or put the insurance money in the bank and continue to drive it with my dents and dings.  The damage to the rear of the vehicle is purely cosmetic and fairly minor at first glance yet to fix it will cost approximately 20% of the value of the vehicle and once repaired the vehicle will be branded for life by Carfax.  I'm thinking the best strategy is to bank the money and drive it until it is six years old then trade it in or sell it outright.  I would appreciate your thoughts on how best to approach this.  Thanks, B




If you don't fix it, you're driving around in a junky looking car for three years and when you go to trade it in or sell it, you'll get nothing for it as it's damaged.  

If you fix it now, it will at least look good while you use it and the trade-in value will be higher.  It may be "branded for life by Carfax" but the unfixed damage pretty clearly say "accident" without the need for a Carfax.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> If you don't fix it, you're driving around in a junky looking car for three years and when you go to trade it in or sell it, you'll get nothing for it as it's damaged.
> 
> If you fix it now, it will at least look good while you use it and the trade-in value will be higher.  It may be "branded for life by Carfax" but the unfixed damage pretty clearly say "accident" without the need for a Carfax.



Thanks Andy,

 I appreciate your input, I could use an accountant on this one.

The variable that I can't account for is the future value of the insurance money vs the future value of the repairs.   My thought is that after 6 years I won't get much for the car, repaired or not.  By banking the insurance money I will have approximately 20% of the current value of the vehicle that is free from future depreciation to use as part of the purchase price of the new vehicle.

These riddles always give me a headache, life was so much simpler when I was young and didn't have a choice.


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> ...By banking the insurance money I will have approximately 20% of the current value of the vehicle that is free from future depreciation to use as part of the purchase price of the new vehicle...




With the crappy interest rates on savings accounts right now, your money won't grow much.

Also, you'll get a lot more from a private sale than from a trade-in, especially if the car looks good.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> With the crappy interest rates on savings accounts right now, your money won't grow much.
> 
> Also, you'll get a lot more from a private sale than from a trade-in, especially if the car looks good.


This sounds logical to me.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy's right that the insurance money won't grow much, but I think it depends on the extent of the damage. Unless the damage is extensive, fixing it might not make much difference when it's 6 years old. Either selling it outright or trading it in, they always want to give you less that it's worth.


----------



## Addie

Here it is 2:30 in the p.m. and I have zero energy today. I do have to let Rosie out of  her corner so she can vacuum. I dropped a really small embroidery needle yesterday and I can't find it. I do know it is somewhere on the rug. I don't want Teddy to step on it. I have slippers with hard soles, so I know I won't step on it. (I never go barefoot.) I emptied her bin yesterday and cleaned her. So she is ready to go again. I just am not in the mood to hear her motor going. She is not real noisy, I am just cranky today.

I also need to order some medications today. Not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## taxlady

If I was buying a six year old car with three year old damage, I would figure that the owner didn't care much about or for the car.

The damage might seem cosmetic, but will it rust? Will it let moisture into places it wouldn't otherwise? There could be other things that will deteriorate faster without the repairs.


----------



## taxlady

Went to the doctor about the toe I broke in February. It's fine. It's healing, but slowly. The X-ray shows a fracture the length of the proximal phalange. Yes, it might be because of the osteoporosis medication. I've been taking it for 5-6 years, which is usually how long it should be taken for. I won't be taking it anymore. We'll do a bone scan in a year and see how the bones are doing.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Thanks folks!

I did some back of the envelope calculations and it would be cheaper not to fix it, but it really does not begin to pay in a big way until the vehicle is 10 years old.  I will talk to the dealer tomorrow and most likely will have the car repaired.

Thanks again, B


----------



## bethzaring

Aunt Bea said:


> I spent the morning with the insurance adjuster looking at my vehicle and preparing an estimate of the cost to repair the damage from Friday's accident. Now I have a dilemma, should I repair the three year old vehicle, or put the insurance money in the bank and continue to drive it with my dents and dings. The damage to the rear of the vehicle is purely cosmetic and fairly minor at first glance yet to fix it will cost approximately 20% of the value of the vehicle and once repaired the vehicle will be branded for life by Carfax. I'm thinking the best strategy is to bank the money and drive it until it is six years old then trade it in or sell it outright. I would appreciate your thoughts on how best to approach this. Thanks, B


 
If I am looking at a 6 year old car to buy I would be more interested in seeing the maintenance records rather than how it looked.  Low mileage and a well maintained car would look okay to me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

bethzaring said:


> If I am looking at a 6 year old car to buy I would be more interested in seeing the maintenance records rather than how it looked.  Low mileage and a well maintained car would look okay to me.



That was my original thought.  I only drive about six thousand miles a year and the vehicle is a small truck that I use to run around to the flea markets and garage sales.  I thought maybe a young guy would want it as a "work" truck and not really be concerned with the cosmetic damage.  Taxy's mention of rust does make me think it is best to get it fixed, our winters are really rough on cars.  I will talk to the dealer tomorrow and see what they think.

Thanks, B


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm in an online charity auction and bidding for a couple of condo stays.  Should get really ugly in a couple of days!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have enjoyed this glorious, sunny day so much, my blood pressure went down!  

I can hear the kitchen calling me. Better scoot before I get myself in any trouble.



Dawgluver said:


> I'm in an online charity auction and bidding for a couple of condo stays.  Should get really ugly in a couple of days!


I swear you can see the future.


----------



## taxlady

I was going to take the bus and pick up my car. I had to leave it in the parking lot at the ophthalmologist because they gave me the horrible pupil-dilating drops. That was at about 14h30. They tell me that they wear off in an hour. I know they take longer for me. I thought they had worn off. I started walking to the bus stop and noticed that all the street lights were still making lots of rays. I might go later this evening or I might just wait until tomorrow. Phooey.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've been hacking away at an ancient dead yew in one of the gardens, lopping off limbs and branches.  It's so full that cutting it off at the base without pruning would be impossible.  So now I'm all scraped up and my hair is full of needles.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I've been hacking away at an ancient dead yew in one of the gardens, lopping off limbs and branches.  It's so full that cutting it off at the base without pruning would be impossible.  So now I'm all scraped up and my hair is full of needles.



I hate yew plants. If there is a smallest piece of paper in the air, the wind will blow it into the thickest part of the plant. And they are so prickly to work with. My sister planted one in her front yard and it lasted for just a half summer. Out it came. She lived on a busy crowded street and in dire need of being cleaned from the sidewalks the whole length of the street. It seems every piece of loose paper floating found its way into that yew plant.


----------



## Dawgluver

This yew has a 12" diameter trunk, and is 6' tall.  And very dead.  It's in a corner of our raised bed garden. What a pain.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I was going to take the bus and pick up my car. I had to leave it in the parking lot at the ophthalmologist because they gave me the horrible pupil-dilating drops. That was at about 14h30. They tell me that they wear off in an hour. I know they take longer for me. I thought they had worn off. I started walking to the bus stop and noticed that all the street lights were still making lots of rays. I might go later this evening or I might just wait until tomorrow. Phooey.



I have the same problem. Now I refuse all eye drops. There are other ways they can test your eyes and see into them without the drops. And at my age, if I think there is anything, no matter how small, I will let the doctor know immediately.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I was going to take the bus and pick up my car. I had to leave it in the parking lot at the ophthalmologist because they gave me the horrible pupil-dilating drops. That was at about 14h30. They tell me that they wear off in an hour. I know they take longer for me. I thought they had worn off. I started walking to the bus stop and noticed that all the street lights were still making lots of rays. I might go later this evening or I might just wait until tomorrow. Phooey.




I remember when I was in college, eons ago, and after having my eyes dialated I had to pick up a hitchhiker in order to drive home.  I would not recommend doing that now.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I remember when I was in college, eons ago, and after having my eyes dialated I had to pick up a hitchhiker in order to drive home.  I would not recommend doing that now.



That is just downright scary in today's world. 

I remember when I had drops in Hawaii. I went from inside to outside right into the Hawaiian noontime sun!. Oh the pain!!! I closed one eye and walked home with the other one closed to a slit.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> This yew has a 12" diameter trunk, and is 6' tall.  And very dead.  It's in a corner of our raised bed garden. What a pain.



My sister's yew only made it to just a few inches more than when she planted as a baby. Good luck trying to cut the trunk and digging out the roots.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> My sister's yew only made it to just a few inches more than when she planted as a baby. Good luck trying to cut the trunk and digging out the roots.




DH thinks he can hook up a friend's tractor and rip it out.  I don't want the other plants and groundcovers disrupted, so I keep whacking.

I don't mind trunks, we've had to take out plenty of mature trees.  The trunks make cool places to put bird baths and solar lights!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have the same problem. Now I refuse all eye drops. There are other ways they can test your eyes and see into them without the drops. And at my age, if I think there is anything, no matter how small, I will let the doctor know immediately.


Addie, what other ways? I really don't want the doctor missing anything. I already have glaucoma. I can't afford to have him miss something else treatable because he couldn't see the inside of my eye properly.

They also took some scans of the inside of my eyes. That was just tiring.


----------



## taxlady

Decided to wait until tomorrow to pick up the car. One the headaches that had been hovering near my head finally decided to land.


----------



## bethzaring

In the medical world, I am known as a "cheap date". A little bit of medicine goes a long way in my body.  I have learned to ask for a reduced portion of medicines, including the eye dilating stuff.  It really makes a difference in how I feel after being administered medicines.


----------



## taxlady

They gave me several different kinds of eye drops. Some of them were probably dyes for that scan/photo. I just had a good look in the mirror. My usually brown eyes are a muddy colour and there is a dark blue ring all around my irises.


----------



## Dawgluver

bethzaring said:


> In the medical world, I am known as a "cheap date". A little bit of medicine goes a long way in my body.  I have learned to ask for a reduced portion of medicines, including the eye dilating stuff.  It really makes a difference in how I feel after being administered medicines.




My eye doc techs just drop from an eyedropper, from a communal bottle.  I don't think they can decrease any drops, they're all the same.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> My eye doc techs just drop from an eyedropper, from a communal bottle.  I don't think they can decrease any drops, they're all the same.


Same here. I don't think they can give less than one drop without special equipment.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Same here. I don't think they can give less than one drop without special equipment.


I'm a cheap date, too. Last couple times the doc put a drop in my eye he also had a fresh tissue at the ready. Chased the drop into my eye and must have captured a bit of the medicine, since it didn't take as long for the effect to wear off.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I hate yew plants...And they are so prickly to work with...


I don't remember them as being prickly. In fact, the yews in my old neighborhood seemed feathery and soft. Now a juniper bush. Ack! I've scratched up my arms so many times from trimming those I swear I will never plant a juniper again. Nor a blue spruce. Neighbor had one of those on our property line. She threatened to pull it out every spring. Last time we were back home visiting neighbors I noticed that Carol still had that spruce!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't remember them as being prickly. In fact, the yews in my old neighborhood seemed feathery and soft. Now a juniper bush. Ack! I've scratched up my arms so many times from trimming those I swear I will never plant a juniper again. Nor a blue spruce. Neighbor had one of those on our property line. She threatened to pull it out every spring. Last time we were back home visiting neighbors I noticed that Carol still had that spruce!




Mine is really sprinkly with all the dead needles.  I'm still wearing a bunch of them in my hair.  The needles were soft when they were green.  And the branches I've cut off have taken a few chunks from my legs, probably due to my clumsiness.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...nd the branches I've cut off have taken a few chunks from my legs, probably due to my clumsiness.


For your boo-boo: 

If you want to compare gardening injuries stories, I could tell you the story about how a got a deep muscle bruise just from tripping on a nice, big rock I had put in my garden... Well, that pretty much IS the story.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> For your boo-boo:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to compare gardening injuries stories, I could tell you the story about how a got a deep muscle bruise just from tripping on a nice, big rock I had put in my garden... Well, that pretty much IS the story.




 back!  I like short stories.  This yew is just nasty.

When my dad last visited, (when he was alive), he walked around the yard, said it was gorgeous, and proclaimed "But kids, it's so much work!"  And he's right!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, what other ways? I really don't want the doctor missing anything. I already have glaucoma. I can't afford to have him miss something else treatable because he couldn't see the inside of my eye properly.
> 
> They also took some scans of the inside of my eyes. That was just tiring.



When I had my eye surgery, that is when I rebelled and refused to let them put eye drops in. They took me to a machine that allowed them to see into my eyes without the drops. Of course you have to remember, this was in a very large hospital that can afford these expensive machines. 

But if you have glaucoma, then follow the doctors wishes. My eye problem, if you remember, was cataracts. Once I had the surgery, I was fine. My biggest concern now is the diabetes. If I suspect for just one instant that it is affecting my vision, I will be on the phone for an emergency visit. 

The student doctor that was looking after me after the surgery, had to have someone show her how to use the machine. She knew of its existence, but didn't know if she was going to be allowed to let me be the first one for it to be used on. They were very reluctant to allow me to refuse drops. Once I stood up and reached for my coat, that is when they changed their minds. 
They also have the machine now at the doctors office where I go locally. But you have to remember my doctor treats hundreds of elderly patients. He has the contract for my health plan. My doctor is an ophthalmologist instead of an optometrist. And his office is a teaching office. He has students from the hospital that I go to learning and working in his office. 

The problem with using a light to see into and the back of your eyes is that once light hits the pupils, the pupils get smaller and it is more difficult for the doctor to see in there. That is why they give you the drops.


----------



## Addie

bethzaring said:


> In the medical world, I am known as a "cheap date". A little bit of medicine goes a long way in my body.  I have learned to ask for a reduced portion of medicines, including the eye dilating stuff.  It really makes a difference in how I feel after being administered medicines.



They have had to change a lot of my meds. I have lost 40 pounds this year and stand only 4'7". The size of a child. I am now down to 122#'s. So now I am on child doses. I had to threaten to stop taking any of my meds if the doctor wouldn't sit down with me and go over every one of them. My nurse should have called my weight loss to his attention. If not to him, then the NPR. I was getting sick every time I took certain ones, and my blood pressure would drop enough that I would pass out. 

So one morning when I was going to Winthrop for my monthly vitals check, I didn't take my morning pills before I left the house. But I took my morning pills with me and took them while I was there. Sure enough, I went right down to the floor. That!!! got their attention. I had been verbally complaining to deaf ears.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> When I had my eye surgery, that is when I rebelled and refused to let them put eye drops in. They took me to a machine that allowed them to see into my eyes without the drops. Of course you have to remember, this was in a very large hospital that can afford these expensive machines.
> 
> But if you have glaucoma, then follow the doctors wishes. My eye problem, if you remember, was cataracts. Once I had the surgery, I was fine. My biggest concern now is the diabetes. If I suspect for just one instant that it is affecting my vision, I will be on the phone for an emergency visit.
> 
> The student doctor that was looking after me after the surgery, had to have someone show her how to use the machine. She knew of its existence, but didn't know if she was going to be allowed to let me be the first one for it to be used on. They were very reluctant to allow me to refuse drops. Once I stood up and reached for my coat, that is when they changed their minds.
> They also have the machine now at the doctors office where I go locally. But you have to remember my doctor treats hundreds of elderly patients. He has the contract for my health plan. My doctor is an ophthalmologist instead of an optometrist. And his office is a teaching office. He has students from the hospital that I go to learning and working in his office.
> 
> *The problem with using a light to see into and the back of your eyes is that once light hits the pupils, the pupils get smaller and it is more difficult for the doctor to see in there. That is why they give you the drops.*


Yup, and my ophthalmologist is looking for tiny evidence of changes to my optic nerve.

His office has quite a few ophthalmologists. It is associated with a lab that does eye tests for ophthalmologists who don't have all the newest equipment. One of the tests I get is HRT3. It's fairly new. It isn't covered by RAMQ (Quebec's health insurance), so I don't think they have it at the hospitals. It uses a laser to take a 3D photo of the optic nerve. The doctor decides if he needs for me to have the drops after he has looked at the result of HRT3 and the visual field test.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just cut some flowering lilac's and brought them into the house. Oh, do they ever smell wonderful.


----------



## Dawgluver

My white lilac is blooming now too, smells great.  Miss Kim, my dwarf Korean lilac, should be going in a few weeks.

Went to the local greenhouse, thinking since it's a weekday afternoon, there won't be anyone else there.  Wrong.  Parking lot was full.  I was able to bring home a couple flats of outrageously expensive plants and even got a free koozy.

I never plant stuff till around Mothers Day, but I can stash the flats in the sunroom if it gets too cold out.


----------



## Addie

We have a very special park called The Arnold Arboretum that is filled with rare plants from all over the world. But there are 100's of lilac bushes all over the place. No matter where you walk. By Mother's Day Sunday, they are all in bloom. And the place smells heavenly. My sister and I tried to make it a yearly excursion. No bicycles or skate boards allowed. And there are park rangers available to enforce that rule.


----------



## bakechef

JoAnn L. said:


> Just cut some flowering lilac's and brought them into the house. Oh, do they ever smell wonderful.



My great grandmother had a huge lilac tree and it smelled so good when in bloom, hers was purple.  We had a white one and one that was a reddish pink, very unusual.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm not gardening right now, but I took this pic today and thought I'd share:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been wearing Highland Lilac Perfume since the beginning of spring, the best is from:  https://www.highlandlilac.com/  I always love Lilacs!


----------



## Dawgluver

I just go outside and squish the blooms on my face.  I shake out the bees first though.

Perfume sounds really nice, PF.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I'm not gardening right now, but I took this pic today and thought I'd share:




Love iris!  You're seasonally a bit ahead of us, GG.  My daffies are about done.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Love iris!  You're seasonally a bit ahead of us, GG.  My daffies are about done.



Yup, mine are long gone. We planted our veggie garden a couple of weeks ago  I would rather have waited till this weekend, but DH was eager and he did the planting, so...


----------



## creative

What am I doing?  I am doing what I do best, i.e. helping someone out with a problem (on a spiritual chat site).  I feel it is what I am here (alive) to do; having natural abilities like empathy, caring and compassion.  To this I have acquired a degree in psychology and advanced co-counselling skills.  I get a real buzz from making a difference to someone's predicament!


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> Just cut some flowering lilac's and brought them into the house. Oh, do they ever smell wonderful.




If I brought lilacs into my house I would probably be on my way to the ER!  I am highly allergic.  Someone brought some in to work one day.  It was terrible for me!


----------



## bakechef

getting ready to put together a wedding cake for a friend that's getting married tonight.  It's a small one, so it should be quick and easy to put together.  Just have to get off my bum to make some white chocolate ganache to whip and a couple batches of Swiss meringue buttercream.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm carefully watching a bid I placed for a stay in a high end condo for a charity auction.  So far I'm the high bidder, but the auction doesn't end until later tonight.  I'm expecting major chaos to ensue.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm carefully watching a bid I placed for a stay in a high end condo for a charity auction.  So far I'm the high bidder, but the auction doesn't end until later tonight.  I'm expecting major chaos to ensue.


Good luck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gracias.  It's for medical bills for a young girl who was hit by a drunk driver tourist in Mexico and he has since taken off.  Of course, the condo looks awesome and is worth a lot more than I would normally pay for accommodations.


----------



## Dawgluver

Knuckle-biting here.  I may get this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going nuts.  Mom and Dad are going to lend us the money for a down payment on a house in Lingle or Torrington.  Now I need to find a house and hopefully be able to move in quickly.  M&D are looking at a place tomorrow for us.  It's an old store remodeled into a 1 bedroom/2 bath single family home.  1800 sq feet for 62k.  No yard (yeah!) 

It is literally in what used to be downtown Lingle, WY.  It's oddball and a perfect fit for Shrek and I.  The kitchen alone is three times the size of the one I have now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes!  Hope you find what you need, PF.  This kitchen of which you speak sounds marvelous!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes!  Hope you find what you need, PF.  This kitchen of which you speak sounds marvelous!



Pictures of the place are in the link in the last post...  There are 9 pics of the place.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sorry, watching my auction.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pictures of the place are in the link in the last post... There are 9 pics of the place.


 
Cute as can be! I love the brick and the big kitchen. And no more driving to laundromats!


----------



## taxlady

That's exciting PF. What's a "semi private backyard"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It'll still be there later...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> That's exciting PF. What's a "semi private backyard"?



I think it's the slab of concrete out back.  I will be able to container garden and fence that piece that comes with the property.  I had a hard time trying to get it to come up on Google Maps so I could get a good look at it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute place, PF. That kitchen must be ginormous! Our house was 1806 before we added the sunroom, I have a fairly large kitchen, and our house has three bedrooms and 2 1/2 baths! If I ever could build a house and not worry about resale, I would have had a huge kitchen in the middle, with little sleeping and bathroom "pods" along the back and side walls, and two "quiet rooms" for reading or watching TV either side of the entry.

Looking forward to your next update on your new digs. Hope you and Shrek aren't sleeping in the car at all - I bet your car doesn't have indoor plumbing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No, we would at least stay at a motel...hauling both cats will be fun.


----------



## Dawgluver

I won! Threw in a second bid on another condo, and a guy beat me by 2 seconds, but I got the one I really wanted.  We have an ocean front, top floor, and some of the best snorkeling on the island!  And we get a car thrown in!

Heaven.  I'm in heaven...


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I won! Threw in a second bid on another condo, and a guy beat me by 2 seconds, but I got the one I really wanted.  We have an ocean front, top floor, and some of the best snorkeling on the island!  And we get a car thrown in!
> 
> Heaven.  I'm in heaven...


 w00t!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I won! Threw in a second bid on another condo, and a guy beat me by 2 seconds, but I got the one I really wanted.  We have an ocean front, top floor, and some of the best snorkeling on the island!  And we get a car thrown in!
> 
> Heaven.  I'm in heaven...



Congrats!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> w00t!




Now I can relax!  The auction was a benefit for a 13 year old girl who was smashed into by a drunk driver from Quebec.  He escaped the island of Cozumel.  Andrea still has to have a plate replaced in her head, and is paralyzed on one side.


----------



## Addie

PF that place looks perfect for the two of you. Downtown, means to me close to stores. And who ever took those pictures, needs some lessons in uploading pictures. But that is of little matter. You can get the idea of how it all looks. 

And compared to prices here, a really nice figure. Do keep us informed. Any closer to M&D? And how far away from work? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF that place looks perfect for the two of you. Downtown, means to me close to stores. And who ever took those pictures, needs some lessons in uploading pictures. But that is of little matter. You can get the idea of how it all looks.
> 
> And compared to prices here, a really nice figure. Do keep us informed. Any closer to M&D? And how far away from work? Inquiring minds want to know.



10 miles to work most of them highway miles.  2 city blocks from Mom and Dad.  They have enough yard for all of us.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 10 miles to work most of them highway miles.  2 city blocks from Mom and Dad.  They have enough yard for all of us.


Two blocks from your Mum and Dad! Soon enough, you'll be driving each other crazy.  Sounds great. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Two blocks from your Mum and Dad! Soon enough, you'll be driving each other crazy.  Sounds great. Fingers crossed.



Dad told me I would have to stop by each morning and make breakfast for them on my way home from work.  I told him, "No Problem, be happy to!"  My freezer and fridge will be stashed at Mom's until we get a place to live.  There is a half of a grass fed Angus in the freezer and a half a pig.  I'll be investing in dry ice for the trip.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 10 miles to work most of them highway miles.  2 city blocks from Mom and Dad.  They have enough yard for all of us.



And what else could you possibly ask for. Not so big that the cleaning will overwhelm you. And not so small that you will feel crowded. You can always escape to downstairs in the laundry.


----------



## Addie

Been talking to Pirate. It seems he grew up thinking he was very smart. He would do some dumb thing and I would tell him, "Real brilliant Pirate, you're  real brilliant." What he failed to hear was the sarcasm in my voice. He honestly thought he was brain smart. More like brain dead.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> And what else could you possibly ask for. Not so big that the cleaning will overwhelm you. And not so small that you will feel crowded. You can always escape to downstairs in the laundry.



I'm not positive the washer and dryer come with.  Would be nice!


----------



## Andy M.

PF, that's great about getting your own home.  Good luck!

Dawg, congrats.  Sounds like a nice vacation spot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg, congrats on the great condo deal! That vacation will be extra-relaxing.




PrincessFiona60 said:


> 10 miles to work most of them highway miles.  2 city blocks from Mom and Dad.  They have enough yard for all of us.


Two blocks? Sweet! We never lived that close to either set of parents. I can't wait to live closer to our kids - the other side of a wall, in a home with an in-law suite, would be OK by me.



Addie said:


> PF that place looks perfect for the two of you...And compared to prices here, a really nice figure....


Addie, compared to here, most prices are nice. Housing prices on the coasts are crazy. To duplicate the house we had in OH at about the same distance from Boston as we were from Cleveland, the price of the house was more than double what we sold our house for back home. Nuts...


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Wow! That sounds great, PF! 

Housing here in the mountains can be pricey too, but we lucked out and got a foreclosure. It took a lot of DIY to get this place in shape, and it's lovely.

Tonight we had something really strange happen. A former neighbor of the rental next to us paid us a visit. She said she was suing the landlord of the house next door and wanted us to sign a petition. Of course we said no. 

The home next door is the only rental in the whole community, and wonderful folks live there. She's suing him because he had the audacity to insist that she take care of the place, which meant mowing the yard, taking out trash, and paying the electric bill, water bill, and any other bill she had in her name. 

When she left, the house was trashed. The yard was so bad we had seen rats. She told us the rental is $1500 a month, which it is because it's a lovely place like all the others and ours. She claimed he should have paid for the lawn and trash upkeep and so she was trying to sue him by starting this petition against him.

Of course we refused, and DH went on to say that we'd seen rats, and she said the rats were our fault because...."You never let your cats out! Of course there's rats!"

Wow...just wow. What a dingbat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Something I will NOT be doing tomorrow (guess that's today, since it's a Saturday event) is this:


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Yikes!!

I like my family, friends and neighbors so I keep my clothes on for obvious reasons.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm not positive the washer and dryer come with.  Would be nice!



They are both hooked up and plugged in. The washer hose is in the drain pipe and the dryer is hooked up to a vent for the heat exhaust. It does mention that the stove and fridge are included, but just a laundry room with carpet. I can't help wonder if the w/d is just for dressing. Hooking both up just for dressing seems like a lot of work to go through. And if the previous owner  intended to keep it, wouldn't they be needing it by now? Or did the RE company put it there for show only?


----------



## Zhizara

This sounds so exciting PF.  I can hardly wait to see where you end up.  I've got my fingers crossed that you get a washer and dryer.  It will mean so much to you after having to take your laundry to a laundromat.  A little garden yard would be so much fun where you could grow some herbs, and maybe have a little space for the cats to explore outdoors.

Me, I'm making lists of things to prep and ideas for dishes to make after my monthly shopping spree yesterday.

I''m hearing my pillow calling me now.  *yawn*


----------



## Addie

For the past hour I have been poking around Thedailymeal.com/ That site has so much information. All little quirks about food and chefs. Best restaurants, fast foods, etc. About once a week I go there to try and get ideas to perk up my appetite. Asparagus is on sale right now and in season. So when I go shopping, it is on my list. I have some frozen dough in the freezer and I am thinking of making a veggie pizza. Asparagus, broccoli, wax beans, mushrooms and some sliced tomatoes. I will probably sauté some Italian sausage meat. But not too much. I want this to be more veggie than meat. 

The Daily Meal had a whole article regarding different toppings for pizza. So I will go for fresh veggies that are in season and on sale. Shopping day for me will be this Wednesday. Then I will go again the next week to finish up with the meats. Right now my freezer is half full and I don't really need meats. More than enough to get me through the month. 

Right now I am down to 122#s. Winthrop doesn't want me to go below 120#s. I would like to get down to 97#s. That is the normal weight for my height. The biggest problem is my clothes. Right now I have on my favorite nightgown. Heavy flannel and ever so warm. But it is so big for me that I have to pin the front of the scoop neck together so it doesn't fall off my shoulders. I definitely need smaller, new underwear. 

Yesterday I cleaned out (and I do mean CLEANED) my little cabinet that goes with my computer desk. I had stuff in there that was part of old computers and printers that I haven't owned for years. And then when I go through with that I set up to have my bills on automatic payment. Then the management company of our apartments decided to have us mail our rent to a special box office instead of just leaving our check in the mailbox downstairs for the building manager. They do not have automatic payment. It would be so much easier for me.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going nuts.  Mom and Dad are going to lend us the money for a down payment on a house in Lingle or Torrington.  Now I need to find a house and hopefully be able to move in quickly.  M&D are looking at a place tomorrow for us.  It's an old store remodeled into a 1 bedroom/2 bath single family home.  1800 sq feet for 62k.  No yard (yeah!)
> 
> It is literally in what used to be downtown Lingle, WY.  It's oddball and a perfect fit for Shrek and I.  The kitchen alone is three times the size of the one I have now.




I love it!

This is exciting!

It may be a good omen that Lingle was carved out of the old PF ranch!

I would be tempted to have a big mural painted, of old Lingle, on that upper wall in the front.  Maybe an art project for the local histerical society or college kids!

Good luck!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I love it!
> 
> This is exciting!
> 
> It may be a good omen that Lingle was carved out of the old PF ranch!
> 
> *I would be tempted to have a big mural painted, of old Lingle, on that upper wall in the front.  Maybe an art project for the local histerical society or college kids!*
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Aunt Bea!

LOL!  And here I was thinking a picture from Narnia with that lamp post out front.  The left side of the building is blank with a few windows up high, more mural space or I was thinking shades of purple from pale lilac at the top to dark purple at the bottom with tulips and daffs painted on.  I could carry that around the back, too.

This isn't the Grandpa house.  Dad took a look at that house and it is so delapidated it would take a year to renovate tear it down and rebuild.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> This sounds so exciting PF.  I can hardly wait to see where you end up.  I've got my fingers crossed that you get a washer and dryer.  It will mean so much to you after having to take your laundry to a laundromat.  A little garden yard would be so much fun where you could grow some herbs, and maybe have a little space for the cats to explore outdoors.
> 
> Me, I'm making lists of things to prep and ideas for dishes to make after my monthly shopping spree yesterday.
> 
> I''m hearing my pillow calling me now.  *yawn*



But, But!  I like going to the laundromat much more than having a washer and dryer.  I would like a little clothesline space though.  Thanks, Z!


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I'm getting tired just reading what you have been doing and planning.

That's really annoying about the rent cheques. What is management thinking?


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> I love it!
> 
> This is exciting!
> 
> *It may be a good omen that Lingle was carved out of the old PF ranch!
> *
> I would be tempted to have a big mural painted, of old Lingle, on that upper wall in the front.  Maybe an art project for the local histerical society or college kids!
> 
> Good luck!


Old PF ranch?


PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...
> 
> This isn't the Grandpa house.  Dad took a look at that house and it is so delapidated it would take a year to renovate tear it down and rebuild.


Grandpa house?

Are you two talking in code?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Old PF ranch?
> 
> Grandpa house?
> 
> Are you two talking in code?



We were looking at the house that belonged to my GrandFather, he sold the farm about 50 years ago.  But that is further south (by about 12 miles) than the store house I am looking at now.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We were looking at the house that belonged to my GrandFather, he sold the farm about 50 years ago.  But that is further south (by about 12 miles) than the store house I am looking at now.



I was talking about this from the Wyoming Tribune, March 24, 1910.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool!  Thanks Aunt Bea, I didn't know all that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm getting that house, Dad says it's perfect!!!!  I should be able to move right in as soon as we get there. AND the washer and dryer come with the property.  Mom said she walked in and decided it was perfect for her Ogres.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm getting that house, Dad says it's perfect!!!!  I should be able to move right in as soon as we get there. AND the washer and dryer come with the property.  Mom said she walked in and decided it was perfect for her Ogres.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, that's terrific, PF! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You're getting packed, your Dad will be there soon, you've got a new home to land in! I'm so happy it's working out so well so quickly.

The selling agent's name cracked me up - the Cleveland Indians used to have a player by the name of Shelley Duncan.

When you get to your new digs, see if you can make out the name that is hidden under that coat of paint. Miss Nosy here can't quite make it out from the photo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks like is says "something ADULT something" doesn't it?  I'll at least spray that out quickly.

Just what I need, to live in an old adult novelty shop and bookstore...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm getting that house, Dad says it's perfect!!!!  I should be able to move right in as soon as we get there. AND the washer and dryer come with the property.  Mom said she walked in and decided it was perfect for her Ogres.



I am ready to cry. Everything is just falling into place for you. PF if anyone deserves this happiness, it is you and your Shrek.  for you and  for Shrek. And these two angles will always be looking down on the both of you. 

Does Mom have a clothesline? You could always bring your wet clothes there during the summer months. A good excuse to visit and sit and talk over a cup of coffee or two. 

Let's see!

Perfect job!
A ready to move in home!
Right near Mom and Dad!
Washer and dryer!
Right in the downtown area!
Shopping only feet away!
No yard work to speak of!
A place to sit outside!

And they said you can never go back home. Hogwash! 

I wish there were a way we could all be there for a housewarming party. And how is Shriek talking all this good news?


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm getting that house, Dad says it's perfect!!!!  I should be able to move right in as soon as we get there. AND the washer and dryer come with the property.  Mom said she walked in and decided it was perfect for her Ogres.



I'm excited for you both, congratulations!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Any shopping is in the town I will be working in, Torrington, not much shopping in Lingle.  I have space for a clothesline.  Mom and I will be terrors on our bicycles around town on days I am home.  I am working night shift, so my days will be screwy.  Mom says there is a little garden out back.

Shrek is doing fine with it, he is Mr. "But what if...?" and "You don't know..."


----------



## tinlizzie

Fantastic news, Princess!  Hooray!


----------



## Cheryl J

Great news!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Any shopping is in the town I will be working in, Torrington, not much shopping in Lingle.  I have space for a clothesline.  Mom and I will be terrors on our bicycles around town on days I am home.  I am working night shift, so my days will be screwy.  Mom says there is a little garden out back.
> 
> Shrek is doing fine with it, he is Mr. "But what if...?" and "You don't know..."



PF, when I had a Girl Scout troop, I would tell them about a planned trip. To the circus, ice skating, etc. And then I got the "But what if the bus is late? But what if I have to go shopping with my mother? But what if, But what if! I finally learned to end my announcements with "And I don't want to hear one "But what ifs!!!" Even that didn't work. But patience does. 

Oh how I wished I could get back on a bicycle. Winthrop says no due to a balance problem. Middle ear and all that crap. Unfortunately, they are right. 

BTW, what are the chances of you and Shrek bike riding together?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> PF, when I had a Girl Scout troop, I would tell them about a planned trip. To the circus, ice skating, etc. And then I got the "But what if the bus is late? But what if I have to go shopping with my mother? But what if, But what if! I finally learned to end my announcements with "And I don't want to hear one "But what ifs!!!" Even that didn't work. But patience does.
> 
> Oh how I wished I could get back on a bicycle. Winthrop says no due to a balance problem. Middle ear and all that crap. Unfortunately, they are right.
> 
> *BTW, what are the chances of you and Shrek bike riding together?*



Shrek can no longer ride a bike.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek can no longer ride a bike.



That's too bad. It would be a perfect activity for some very personal time together.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Any shopping is in the town I will be working in, Torrington, not much shopping in Lingle.  I have space for a clothesline.  Mom and I will be terrors on our bicycles around town on days I am home.  I am working night shift, so my days will be screwy.  Mom says there is a little garden out back.
> 
> Shrek is doing fine with it, he is Mr. "But what if...?" and "You don't know..."


Yeah, that's what I was thinking. I looked up Lingle, and it's more a village than a town. Population <500. I lived outside a village of <800 and we had one convenience store with a lunch counter, a church, a library (open a few hours per week), a service station, a post office, a bar, and, until it burned down, a hotel with a bar. We did almost all of our shopping in the town 15 km away. Oh yeah, there were two places one could buy rough cut lumber.


----------



## CWS4322

Trying to recover from cooking 60 lb of quail breast yesterday and cleaning all the prep pans today...


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay, PF!!  Good for Mom to get you the place you want!

Lordy, CWS, where the heck would one find 60 pounds of quail breasts?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*CWS*, you deserve some kind of medal for all that work. Or at least a back and foot rub.

*taxy and PF*, Lingle has less than 500 people?  Our neighborhood of six streets probably has more than that!

***********************

I'm heading off to bed. Early for me, but I need to switch my time schedule around. Too much to do to be a night owl right now. 'night!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *CWS*, you deserve some kind of medal for all that work. Or at least a back and foot rub.
> 
> *taxy and PF*, Lingle has less than 500 people?  Our neighborhood of six streets probably has more than that!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> I'm heading off to bed. Early for me, but I need to switch my time schedule around. Too much to do to be a night owl right now. 'night!



I did a Google of Lingle. The edge of town is farmland already planted. And I wouldn't be surprised to find the prairie right after that. Now that is my kind of town.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Yay, PF!! Good for Mom to get you the place you want!
> 
> Lordy, CWS, where the heck would one find 60 pounds of quail breasts?


From a wholesale supplier (and they are danged little!). I had four pans going on the stove to sear them for 3 minutes, skin side down, and then 15 prep pans (baker's pans) to do in the oven for 3 minutes, skin side up. Lordy. I think I've nailed how to get a nice sear on the skin side of a quail breast...


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> *CWS*, you deserve some kind of medal for all that work. Or at least a back and foot rub.
> 
> *taxy and PF*, Lingle has less than 500 people?  Our neighborhood of six streets probably has more than that!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> I'm heading off to bed. Early for me, but I need to switch my time schedule around. Too much to do to be a night owl right now. 'night!


Foot massage would have been nice--my feet are still burning. I did soak them in Epsom salts tonight, my feet, not the quail. Back not a problem. That I a bit of a surprise because the floor is sloped. The fatigue matts definitely help.


----------



## Claire

What I seem to be doing lately is having email conversations about Mom.  She's 81.  Dad died a few years ago, and it's become apparent that she can no longer live alone.  She's amenable to going to one sibling to live, and that sibling is willing to have her, but others think she should go directly to assisted living.  They all live fairly close together, I'm halfway across the country.  I don't feel my input should be primary, but they do want my input.  I feel that she should go with this sister and see how it works out.  Even if it doesn't, it gives wriggle room for finding the right assisted living place.

I also warned of something none of them seem aware of, and that is the pitfall of becoming financially liable for her long term care, that finances have to be looked at carefully and kept separate.  I don't know a lot of details about this and am looking for sources.

Anyone know of any source material on the above?  Phone lines, legal aid available to my sister, etc.?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Claire said:


> What I seem to be doing lately is having email conversations about Mom.  She's 81.  Dad died a few years ago, and it's become apparent that she can no longer live alone.  She's amenable to going to one sibling to live, and that sibling is willing to have her, but others think she should go directly to assisted living.  They all live fairly close together, I'm halfway across the country.  I don't feel my input should be primary, but they do want my input.  I feel that she should go with this sister and see how it works out.  Even if it doesn't, it gives wriggle room for finding the right assisted living place.
> 
> *I also warned of something none of them seem aware of, and that is the pitfall of becoming financially liable for her long term care, that finances have to be looked at carefully and kept separate.  I don't know a lot of details about this and am looking for sources.*
> 
> Anyone know of any source material on the above?  Phone lines, legal aid available to my sister, etc.?



That sounds like an urban myth to me.  I handled my mothers finances and was never held responsible for expenses not covered by her personally or by her insurance.  

It is true that you should carefully document where her money comes from and where it goes so that you can prove to the folks at medicaid that no resources have been transferred out of her name and that all funds have been used for her comfort and care.  When I was doing this the medicaid look back was three years it may have been increased to five, not sure.

In my mother's case she was self supporting, she added my name to her checking account, where her pension and social security were deposited, I paid her bills from that.  I wrote a check to cash every month for $100.00 for personal items.  I kept it in an envelope and as it was spent I put the receipts into the envelope.  I started a fresh envelope each month and filed the old one.  When I cashed investments in to pay for the assisted living, that money was deposited into the checking account so we had a clear audit trail.

If everyone is honest and above board it is not a big hassle.  I got more grief from my brothers and sisters than I did from the government.  Like Cyndi Lauper said "Money changes everything..."!

Good luck!


----------



## Addie

I too have my daughter on my checking account. But all four of my kids are completely aware of my finances. And I also have a will. I don't have much, but each one of my kids has expressed their interest in certain items. And I have only one beneficiary on my insurance. All the kids know that the monies from that go to pay for my funeral. No one gets a share of that. I considered making the funeral home the beneficiary, but I will leave it up to the kids which one they want to use. I told them to shop around for the cheapest. They will. And even then it won't cover the whole cost. But it will make a sizable dent if they follow my wishes. 

My biggest problem is my granddaughter. I finished raising her when her mother died. She has become a big disappointment. It has been more than two years since I heard from her. I call and all I get is her voice mail. Never a call back. Her and her children were the only absent ones from my 75th birthday bash. But her husband called and wanted information about the possibility of any benefits from the tribe in Maine to help pay the great granddaughter's college tuition. Sorry. No money there for her. From the way my kids talk, I don't think they will notify her of my death. Can't say that I blame them.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm getting that house, Dad says it's perfect!!!!  I should be able to move right in as soon as we get there. AND the washer and dryer come with the property.  Mom said she walked in and decided it was perfect for her Ogres.



Congrats!  

It does seem like the perfect digs for you, a little funky and a big kitchen!  And the price, that has to be a lot cheaper per month than renting an apartment!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *CWS*, you deserve some kind of medal for all that work. Or at least a back and foot rub.
> 
> *taxy and PF*,_* Lingle has less than 500 people? *_ Our neighborhood of six streets probably has more than that!
> 
> ***********************
> 
> I'm heading off to bed. Early for me, but I need to switch my time schedule around. Too much to do to be a night owl right now. 'night!



Actually 510 people as of last Census.  The town itself is only 0.31 square miles.  There might be a little cafe on the next block and the post office is on the other corner of my block on Main St.  I fell asleep while looking up these statistics and looking at Google maps.  I did find a Google map of Mom out in her yard.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> What I seem to be doing lately is having email conversations about Mom.  She's 81.  Dad died a few years ago, and it's become apparent that she can no longer live alone.  She's amenable to going to one sibling to live, and that sibling is willing to have her, but others think she should go directly to assisted living.  They all live fairly close together, I'm halfway across the country.  I don't feel my input should be primary, but they do want my input.  I feel that she should go with this sister and see how it works out.  Even if it doesn't, it gives wriggle room for finding the right assisted living place.
> 
> I also warned of something none of them seem aware of, and that is the pitfall of becoming financially liable for her long term care, that finances have to be looked at carefully and kept separate.  I don't know a lot of details about this and am looking for sources.
> 
> Anyone know of any source material on the above?  Phone lines, legal aid available to my sister, etc.?



Claire!  Good to see you!

Be sure to talk to Aging Services in your mother's area, they should be able to help your sister and mom figure out financial and personal responsibilities.  Your sister may need Durable Power of Attorney for Health Care or complete guardianship.  The DPOA allows your Mother to continue to be her own person until circumstances change in her mentation and/or health.

My personal insight, I think the Assisted Living facility is the right way to go.  People always ask me, "When should I put Mom/Dad in the nursing home/assisted living?"  My reply, "The day before you get burned out providing care for them."  Burned out family don't visit often

Not the perfect answer but I hope it provides some guidance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Congrats!
> 
> It does seem like the perfect digs for you, a little funky and a big kitchen!  And the price, that has to be a lot cheaper per month than renting an apartment!



Thank Goodness we are Ogres and not Trolls...all that light would not be beneficial.  And windows that look at people, not their feet.  Shrek will have a whole two blocks to roam.  And the police department/city hall is literally across the street, it has a one woman police force.

A town with no stop lights...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank Goodness we are Ogres and not Trolls...all that light would not be beneficial.  And windows that look at people, not their feet.  Shrek will have a whole two blocks to roam.  And the police department/city hall is literally across the street, it has a one woman police force.
> 
> A town with no stop lights...



I suppose the closest you would come to a town rioting is two old codgers arguing how old the newcomers are. No lights to stop you and Mom on your bicycles. Lingle will never be the same after you and Shrek arrive. 

And did you notice a fly swatter comes with the house?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well, Main street is State Highway 85, also called the Greeley Highway, State Highway 26 and the CanAm Highway.  So it might actually have some traffic on the way through.  The train tracks are 2 blocks away and a coal train goes through every 20 minutes during the day, they all come back empty at night.

Not even sure Mom has a bicycle...may have to get her one.


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank Goodness we are Ogres and not Trolls...all that light would not be beneficial.  And windows that look at people, not their feet.  Shrek will have a whole two blocks to roam.  And the police department/city hall is literally across the street, it has a one woman police force.
> 
> A town with no stop lights...



Gotta say I was expecting something more swamp like!

I grew up in a town with no stop lights.  We had a church, a town office, and a little country store. Rob thought it was very amusing that when we went to get our marriage license, we were greeted at the door by a golden retriever.   

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Gotta say I was expecting something more swamp like!
> 
> I grew up in a town with no stop lights.  We had a church, a town office, and a little country store. Rob thought it was very amusing that when we went to get our marriage license, we were greeted at the door by a golden retriever.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Makes sense.  Golden Retrievers are smart dogs.  They make very good greeters.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm going nuts. Mom and Dad are going to lend us the money for a down payment on a house in Lingle or Torrington. Now I need to find a house and hopefully be able to move in quickly. M&D are looking at a place tomorrow for us. It's an old store remodeled into a 1 bedroom/2 bath single family home. 1800 sq feet for 62k. No yard (yeah!)
> 
> It is literally in what used to be downtown Lingle, WY. It's oddball and a perfect fit for Shrek and I. The kitchen alone is three times the size of the one I have now.


Woo-Hoo! Love!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Gotta say I was expecting something more swamp like!
> 
> I grew up in a town with no stop lights.  We had a church, a town office, and a little country store. Rob thought it was very amusing that when we went to get our marriage license, we were greeted at the door by a golden retriever.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



City Ogres are a bit more refined...but just a bit.

If I knocked on the door of my future home today, I would be greeted by two mastiffs and the Chief of Police.  Mom said it was quite the greeting yesterday when they went to look.


----------



## Zhizara

PF, how far is it to shop for groceries, etc.?  It sounds like you may have to shop to cover longer periods of time.

How about restaurants?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> PF, how far is it to shop for groceries, etc.?  It sounds like you may have to shop to cover longer periods of time.
> 
> How about restaurants?



The city I will be working in is 20 minutes away, there are grocery stores and restaurants.  I will still be able to shop on my way home, same as always.  Costco unfortunately will be 2.5 hours away.  No more quick rotisserie chicken.  Pet Smart is 1.5 hours away in Cheyenne.  Walmart in Scottsbluff, Nebraska, takes about 30 minutes to get there.

I may find that some foods are not as available, I have a good stock of chipotle powder, since that was what I couldn't find last time.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The city I will be working in is 20 minutes away, there are grocery stores and restaurants.  I will still be able to shop on my way home, same as always.  Costco unfortunately will be 2.5 hours away.  No more quick rotisserie chicken.  Pet Smart is 1.5 hours away in Cheyenne.  Walmart in Scottsbluff, Nebraska, takes about 30 minutes to get there.
> 
> I may find that some foods are not as available, I have a good stock of chipotle powder, since that was what I couldn't find last time.




I feel your pain about Costco.  Our nearest one used to be 3 hours away.  Now we have one 45 minutes away.  It's an ugly stepsister though, and doesn't always have the same stuff as the farther one does.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The beauty is the van my Mom has and we can run down and back the same day. Every other month won't be bad and it will save me some money.  Costco is too easy for me right now and I can always find a reason to go out there.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The beauty is the van my Mom has and we can run down and back the same day. Every other month won't be bad and it will save me some money. Costco is too easy for me right now and I can always find a reason to go out there.


 
That's why I'm good with our closest Costco being an hour and a half away.


----------



## Dawgluver

We probably do Costco every 3-4 months, now that we have one less than an hour away.  We survive.  The rotisserie chicken, not so much.

Thankfully, the toilet paper and paper towels last a long time!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> We probably do Costco every 3-4 months, now that we have one less than an hour away. We survive. The rotisserie chicken, not so much.
> 
> *Thankfully, the toilet paper and paper towels last a long time!*


 
I have enough TP and PT to last a long time!  Plus their mega sizes of shampoo, rinse, body wash, lotion, and makeup remover towelettes.   My daughter told me they have a really good cinnamon in their spice section, I haven't tried it yet.  

Wow.....has everyone gone to bed early tonight?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm still resting on my laurels.  I may have gotten the second place that I bid on as the guy who beat me by 2 seconds with the auction hasn't shown up yet.  In Cozumel which has been our fave for 10 years. The hotel scares me.  The hotel is huge, has a fitness room, game room, and each personal room is ocean front with two balconies, 3 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms. We may have to invite some other folks.  We're used to slumming it downtown in a cheap sleazy hotel, now we'll be rubbing shoulders with the rich folk.

We're just a couple of old hippies. I'm not buying any new clothes.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I'm still resting on my laurels. I may have gotten the second place that I bid on as the guy who beat me by 2 seconds with the auction hasn't shown up yet. In Cozumel which has been our fave for 10 years. The hotel scares me. The hotel is huge, has a fitness room, game room, and each personal room is ocean front with two balconies, 3 bedrooms and 4 bathrooms. We may have to invite some other folks. We're used to slumming it downtown in a cheap sleazy hotel, now we'll be rubbing shoulders with the rich folk.
> 
> We're just a couple of old hippies. I'm not buying any new clothes.


 
From one old hippie to another  - if it's a good enough deal, I wouldn't mind laying my head on a nicer pillow at night.  I wouldn't buy new clothes, either....LOL....Good luck on your bid, Dawg.  You two won't spend much time in the hotel anyway, you'll be out snorkeling, sightseeing, and restauranting...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...We're just a couple of old hippies. I'm not buying any new clothes.


Why wear clothes at all? Oh, never mind. Probably the same reason why I wouldn't participate in National Garden Naked Day on Saturday. 

*Cheryl*, you know you can rely on me being a night owl! We ran around to Wegmans grocery store and TJs to pick up a few things after an afternoon Mass. By the time we had supper, watched the news, and cleaned up the kitchen I never got to the computer until 1:30 AM. And now I'm sleepy, so goodnight all!


----------



## Zhizara

Awww, that's so cute.  Not only a laundry, but a whole big laundry ROOM! That's going to save you so much time.

I can hardly wait to see how the place looks after you get all moved in.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The city I will be working in is 20 minutes away, there are grocery stores and restaurants. I will still be able to shop on my way home, same as always. Costco unfortunately will be 2.5 hours away. No more quick rotisserie chicken. Pet Smart is 1.5 hours away in Cheyenne. Walmart in Scottsbluff, Nebraska, takes about 30 minutes to get there.
> 
> I may find that some foods are not as available, I have a good stock of chipotle powder, since that was what I couldn't find last time.


I shop 3 days a week for the company. I know where I can find everything, but if it is a Costco request, I send that back to the boss. He has a membership, I don't!


----------



## Addie

I have a Costco's and a BJ's just minutes away from where I live. BJ's is within walking distance for me. Costco's not so much. I don't have a membership in either one. Every so often BJ's sends through the mail a 60 day free trial with coupons for items I never use. I went there once and it was enough for me. I did buy an item that I had received a coupon for. 

BJ's is located on a major highway. A1 can take me to Maine if only my scooter wouldn't run out of juice. But every time I go somewhere along that route, my kids have a fit. There is a sidewalk all the way, and I really don't feel in any danger except for all the exhaust fumes. I think the most interesting time to travel along that route would be between four and five-thirty. That is when all the accidents happen. But I am not that foolhardy. 
A few vehicles have flipped right over onto the sidewalk. 

We also have a roadway in downtown Boston called Storrow Drive. It has some very low overhead foot bridges and tunnels. There are VERY BIG signs telling you the height of the lowest bridge and even gives you a turnoff if you truck is not low enough. Sure enough, some jerk who knows it all will try  to make it through and off comes the top of the truck. Pirate was beside one such truck today. He grabbed his phone, and yelled out his window as he drove by, "Smile"! Big fine for the truck driver, plus the cost of cleaning up the mess and the loss of his job. And now the traffic is backup for miles. Makes me so glad I never learned how to drive.


----------



## Addie

Andy, it is 6:05 in the morning and I have the news on about the massive fire in your neck of the woods at a condo complex. Anywhere near you? You were my very first thought when I saw the name pop up.


----------



## Addie

I got a look at that truck that tried to go through the overhead bridge. The stupid jerk didn't even stop when he heard the top of his truck being ripped off. He was more than halfway through when he finally stopped. Sorry about the name calling, but it is the only one that is printable.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I got a look at that truck that tried to go through the overhead bridge. The stupid jerk didn't even stop when he heard the top of his truck being ripped off. He was more than halfway through when he finally stopped. Sorry about the name calling, but it is the only one that is printable.



We have a bridge in our sister city that claims a lot of trucks as its victims!  It's not like there isn't a big sign warning them or anything...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I shop 3 days a week for the company. I know where I can find everything, but if it is a Costco request, I send that back to the boss. He has a membership, I don't!



I got my first Costco card as a gift from a co-worker, she added me onto her account.  I think you can have up tp 4 cards on an account for nothing extra.  Have your boss check into that and see if he can get you a card on his account.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Awww, that's so cute.  Not only a laundry, but a whole big laundry ROOM! That's going to save you so much time.
> 
> I can hardly wait to see how the place looks after you get all moved in.



Needs exterior paint, will have to find out how to treat stucco.  The front I will be able to paint, thinking of a pale green or lilac color.

As for the laundry room...I really hate laundry.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Needs exterior paint, will have to find out how to treat stucco.  The front I will be able to paint, thinking of a pale green or lilac color.
> 
> As for the laundry room...I really hate laundry.



With a little paint and a couple of cobwebs the laundry room could be converted to a cozy dungeon for a mature ogre.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got my first Costco card as a gift from a co-worker, she added me onto her account. I think you can have up tp 4 cards on an account for nothing extra. Have your boss check into that and see if he can get you a card on his account.


Oh! Good point. I know that his spouse card is assigned to the other person who sources stuff, but she doesn't have a car...


----------



## CarolPa

PF congratulations on the house!  I love it!  I love those brick walls.  The house next door to us has them.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I got a look at that truck that tried to go through the overhead bridge. The stupid jerk didn't even stop when he heard the top of his truck being ripped off. He was more than halfway through when he finally stopped. Sorry about the name calling, but it is the only one that is printable.


Addie, he probably did hit the brakes as soon as he heard and felt it. It takes a while to make a truck come to a stop.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, it is 6:05 in the morning and I have the news on about the massive fire in your neck of the woods at a condo complex. Anywhere near you? You were my very first thought when I saw the name pop up.




Not where I live Addie.  Thanks for the thought.  I you live a lot closer to that fire than I do.  I'm close to the NH border.


----------



## Andy M.

Just received my order of dried porcini from Pistol River Mushroom.  I'm all set for a while.  Now I have to bag and freeze them.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Not where I live Addie.  Thanks for the thought.  I you live a lot closer to that fire than I do.  I'm close to the NH border.



Thank you for replying. I was worried. When you posted one time that there was a Penzey's near you, I sort of assumed it was Arlington. That is why I didn't want to mention the name in the post. There is one there in Arlington on Mass. Ave. Respect for personal info and all that stuff, you know. 

But that was a nasty fire. One dead, several seriously hurt. And from what I could see in the pics, the apartments looked somewhat like the pics you showed this past winter. 

Glad to hear that you and yours are okay and not in harms way.  And you are right. It is close enough that I had a job there for a couple of years right on Mass. Ave. A bus and a train or two and I was there in 25 minutes.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Thank you for replying. I was worried. When you posted one time that there was a Penzey's near you, I sort of assumed it was Arlington...



The Arlington Penzeys is the only one around.  I go there from time to time to stock up.  Actually, I as there about a month or so ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I got a look at that truck that tried to go through the overhead bridge. The stupid jerk didn't even stop when he heard the top of his truck being ripped off. He was more than halfway through when he finally stopped. Sorry about the name calling, but it is the only one that is printable.


Addie, per the news he was a new-ish driver for that company, it was the first time he had driven a truck that large, and he was not familiar with Boston roads or their total lack of proper signage. It's really not right to completely rip him.

He was interviewed by a local reporter shortly after the accident. He said he panicked when he heard the truck hit and his reflexes made him accelerate. It can be a common reaction in an accident, albeit an undesirable one. As far as seeing a sign? As my neighbor up the street says: MA feels like they don't need to put up good signage - if you're from here, you know where you're going; if you aren't, you can just go back home.

Since you've never driven, you have absolutely no idea how difficult it is to navigate the Boston area. The streets are confusing. In many cases signage is completely lacking, although many times the signs can make you even more confused. Himself has driven Boston streets on and off from the mid-1970s, when he worked for a company that was headquartered in Burlington. He would be up here for a week at a time on business, sometimes 2-3 weeks a month, so he would spend his free time in the evening exploring. He did that on and off with two different companies until Company Number Two moved us up here in 2000. In spite of many adventures exploring the roads, he still managed to completely miss the invisible signs that told us we were entering the Turnpike westbound, when he thought we were going down a parallel road - TWICE! Needless to say, we were not pleased with paying the toll to drive on a road we didn't want in the first place TWICE! Since then, not only has the signage improved at that location, but they built a u-turn in case you get on that ramp anyway.

We no longer go into Boston. Himself has taken pity on me since I turn into a bundle of terrified mush each time we get on those danged roads and feel like we're in a game of Dodge-ems. Providence is so very much nicer (and closer, too!).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> With a little paint and a couple of cobwebs the laundry room could be converted to a cozy dungeon for a mature ogre.



It's beautiful!  That's the bedroom I want!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Oh! Good point. I know that his spouse card is assigned to the other person who sources stuff, but she doesn't have a car...


I have a biz Costco card. I am allowed one spouse and one extra person and their spouse per year. Well, I haven't looked at that option for a while, but I used to do it for a friend. Hmm, I think it might not be every year that they give me the option of a free membership for an "employee".


----------



## Andy M.

I worked for a small consulting firm that had a Costco business card. Any of the dozen or so employees could use it.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, per the news he was a new-ish driver for that company, it was the first time he had driven a truck that large, and he was not familiar with Boston roads or their total lack of proper signage. It's really not right to completely rip him.
> 
> He was interviewed by a local reporter shortly after the accident. He said he panicked when he heard the truck hit and his reflexes made him accelerate. It can be a common reaction in an accident, albeit an undesirable one. As far as seeing a sign? As my neighbor up the street says: MA feels like they don't need to put up good signage - if you're from here, you know where you're going; if you aren't, you can just go back home.
> 
> Since you've never driven, you have absolutely no idea how difficult it is to navigate the Boston area. The streets are confusing. In many cases signage is completely lacking, although many times the signs can make you even more confused. Himself has driven Boston streets on and off from the mid-1970s, when he worked for a company that was headquartered in Burlington. He would be up here for a week at a time on business, sometimes 2-3 weeks a month, so he would spend his free time in the evening exploring. He did that on and off with two different companies until Company Number Two moved us up here in 2000. In spite of many adventures exploring the roads, he still managed to completely miss the invisible signs that told us we were entering the Turnpike westbound, when he thought we were going down a parallel road - TWICE! Needless to say, we were not pleased with paying the toll to drive on a road we didn't want in the first place TWICE! Since then, not only has the signage improved at that location, but they built a u-turn in case you get on that ramp anyway.
> 
> We no longer go into Boston. Himself has taken pity on me since I turn into a bundle of terrified mush each time we get on those danged roads and feel like we're in a game of Dodge-ems. Providence is so very much nicer (and closer, too!).



Like you said, I don't drive. But they do have signs stating the height of each bridge or tunnel. And I know exactly the parallel road you are talking about. We do have signs. They are just still in the sign shop.


----------



## Addie

Well, I am off to do my monthly shopping. Oh joy! Not my favorite activity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last day of work.  Will be a long one!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last day of work.  Will be a long one!


Have a great day. The move must be feeling more and more real.


----------



## Andy M.

The start of a new adventure!  Makes you a little anxious and a little excited.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last day of work.  Will be a long one!





Andy M. said:


> The start of a new adventure!  Makes you a little anxious and a little excited.


Yeah, that's what I was trying to say.


----------



## Addie

Good luck PF. 

A couple of quick thoughts. I read a quick little news blurb today. Someone asked a dumpster diver how could he do that sort of thing.

"Easy. I tell myself each time that this is the one where I am going to find that multi million dollar lottery ticket that someone threw away by accident." 

I was up real early to get ready for shopping. When I got back, I was tired and hungry. So I ate a couple of pickle spears wrapped in a slice of baloney and a few lemon flavored Pizzelle cookies with chocolate milk. Now that's a meal.


----------



## Chef Munky

Waiting and waiting some more. It's been a long night morning.

Our son took his truck out of town to have a part put in. His brother followed him just in case.They had fun after dropping off his  truck went sight seeing.

The guy was 2 hrs late showing up. He told his brother everything was fine to go home that he'd get a room for the night if necessary. Hubby and I called him at 1 am."So what's going on?" They weren't even half way through. It would be another 2-3 hrs. When it was done supposedly they went to start it up. Nothing!!!

Hubby gets a phone call "Dad can you come pick me up?" I have no idea what time that was. He just woke me up long enough to tell me what was going on.

I hear their on their way home. Wonder 1 truck or 2?
What happened? That was one seriously expensive repair job

So here I sit waiting. Patience isn't my thing. Glad I'm older and can get away with being a little cranky.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, be sure to let us know more when you know. I hope your patience doesn't wear too thin.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Munky, that's so annoying. And a little scary. Hope everything works out OK. Like taxy said, keep us up to date.




Addie said:


> ...We do have signs. They are just still in the sign shop.


 Oh, I sure like that one, Addie. I'll have to remember it next time we're driving around a mystery road here in MA and he complains about the signs! Thanks for the giggle.


----------



## creative

I am being helped/coached into the process of converting my songs (from cassettes) to a digitalised format online, with the help of a member here! 




I am very excited about it!


----------



## Chef Munky

Good news. Both are home safe and sound.
Hubby's nerves are a bit jangled. He had to deal with the commuter morning rush hour bumper to bumper drive for well over 3 hours just to get there.

What a cool Dad! to get up/out of bed in the middle of the night. Shocked our son who was going to rent a car and just drive home. At 4am, was he crazy!? Dad talked him out of that one. He's slick like that.

Bad news were down 1 truck. The new part that was ordered was defective.
It will be about 3 weeks before it's fixed. The place where he bought it from wants it sent back so they can see what's wrong with it. Then send a new one out.

These guys are going to have to work things out while I'm gone. Of who's driving my car. I'm not sharing my truck. It works! No touchy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Day Over, I am between jobs...Not sure what to do next.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Day Over, I am between jobs...Not sure what to do next.



Well, you don't have to get ready for work, so you have some free time. 

You can stay up late and watch TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek has doctor's appointments tomorrow.  I need to find a large pet carrier for the cats and pack a lot more boxes.  Laundry, I'm not packing dirty clothes.


----------



## Andy M.

Have you set a date when you're leaving  Montana?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Have you set a date when you're leaving  Montana?



Yes, we will be leaving the 22nd of May.  Should be in Lingle by 9 PM.  Unload the next day and then run the truck to the drop off in Cheyenne the next day.  Unpack as much as we can before I go to work on the 28th.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, we will be leaving the 22nd of May.  Should be in Lingle by 9 PM.  Unload the next day and then run the truck to the drop off in Cheyenne the next day.  Unpack as much as we can before I go to work on the 28th.



It'll be nice to have the days off before you have to go to work so you can get the house in order.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Munky, that's so annoying. And a little scary. Hope everything works out OK. Like taxy said, keep us up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> *Oh, I sure like that one*, Addie. I'll have to remember it next time we're driving around a mystery road here in MA and he complains about the signs! Thanks for the giggle.



Glad to be of help any time for outoftowners.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Absolutely, three weeks between time clocks!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, we will be leaving the 22nd of May. Should be in Lingle by 9 PM. Unload the next day and then run the truck to the drop off in Cheyenne the next day. Unpack as much as we can before I go to work on the 28th.


 
It's gettin' down to the wire....good luck Princess and Ogre....you'll be so glad once you get into your new home, even if you have to live out of boxes for a while.  Wishing you the best, and godspeed.


----------



## CarolPa

PF this all happened so FAST!  Such an adventure!


----------



## taxlady

Just paid my driver's license renewal online. That was easier than going to the office. Previous years they only accepted payment from two financial institutions, but they added a bunch this year. I'm glad.


----------



## Addie

I bought a bag of live clams today. As I was standing there tapping each one I was talking to them. "Yoohoo, anyone home?" If they closed, I knew someone was home and didn't want company. One woman was walking by and started to laugh so hard. "I don't blame you honey. You can't be too careful." I got lucky. One was cracked and one failed to open no matter what you did to it. I strained the broth once and have to do it again. I could get by with just one straining, but I feel better with two. A lot of sand and tiny rocks. I consider them to be flavor enhancers. I have a really fine mesh strainer and I also use a coffee filter in it. Then I know my broth is clear.


----------



## Addie

Why am I cooking at 3:41 in the morning? I am rendering the salt pork for the clam chowder. Once the fat is out I will turn up the heat and make the little pieces nice and crunchy. Then I still have to strain the broth again and take the clams out of the shell and remove all the stuff I don't want in the chowder. 

Whose idea was it for clam chowder anyway? What was I thinking? I must have been delirious.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Day Over, I am between jobs...Not sure what to do next.


What did I miss? Door opens....


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> What did I miss? Door opens....



PF just worked at her job for the very last day. She doesn't start her new job until the end of May. She is now between jobs. What is she to do with all this time on her hands. (Except packing and getting ready to move to Wyoming and her new job.)


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek has doctor's appointments tomorrow.  I need to find a large pet carrier for the cats and pack a lot more boxes.  Laundry, I'm not packing dirty clothes.



Gee, I just thought of another possible problem. Medical care for Shrek and yourself. You will have to find a new doctor. Let's hope the folks at your new job will have some helpful suggestions.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> PF just worked at her job for the very last day. She doesn't start her new job until the end of May. She is now between jobs. What is she to do with all this time on her hands. (Except packing and getting ready to move to Wyoming and her new job.)


Perfect time to purge stuff! Best of luck, PF, with the move and your new job. What an adventure you are on!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Gee, I just thought of another possible problem. Medical care for Shrek and yourself. You will have to find a new doctor. Let's hope the folks at your new job will have some helpful suggestions.




Shrek's Medicare goes with him and I am covered until the 31st for insurance purposes.  I start my new job the 28th and will be covered then.  

We will be using the same Doctors Mom and Dad use in Scottsbluff, Nebraska.  The closest place with a Cardiology Team.

I will be off DC for about 2 weeks starting the 15th.  Otherwise I will never leave the computer alone and get things done.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been cleaning my kitchen cupboards and getting a couple of boxes ready for the thrift shop.  The other day I pulled out a couple of old Pyrex pie plates that had so much baked on gunk around the decorative edges and handles that I was ashamed to put them into the donation box!  Then I remembered a tip that I think the Chief posted about using ammonia to clean the baked on gunk from stove grates.  I put the pie plates into a 2 1/2 gallon Hefty ziplok bag and poured 1/2 cup of ammonia into the top pie plate.  I sealed the bag and let it sit for 24 hours.  This morning I washed the two pie plates in hot sudsy water with a sponge scrubber and the gunk came right off with no scrubbing!  One of sparkling pie plates went into the donation box and the other went back into the cupboard.  Now I have a couple of old casseroles in the "gas chamber"!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> ...Then I remembered a tip that I think the Chief posted about using ammonia to clean the baked on gunk from stove grates...



I've been using ammonia like that for years.  It does a great job on stove parts.  Now that the weather is warmer, I have to give the stove top parts another go in the magic green bag.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> I've been using ammonia like that for years.  It does a great job on stove parts.  Now that the weather is warmer, I have to give the stove top parts another go in the magic green bag.



I was totally amazed at the results, I wish I had tried this years ago!  It would have saved me years of guilt and shame over being too lazy to scrub my old clear Pyrex dishes!


----------



## CarolPa

Details!  Someone give me details about the ammonia and the magic green bag!  Isn't ammonia unbearably strong?  Enough to knock you out?


----------



## Aunt Bea

CarolPa said:


> Details!  Someone give me details about the ammonia and the magic green bag!  Isn't ammonia unbearably strong?  Enough to knock you out?



It is very strong!

I just used 1/2 cup of household ammonia poured into the dirty plate and placed it in a ziplok bag for 24 hours. The seal on the bag was tight enough to keep the fumes from leaking out.  You could use any size plastic bag and seal it with a twist tie.  If you can set it outside that would solve the problem of fumes.  When I'm done cleaning pots I will use the leftover ammonia to do a little cleaning.  Be very careful not to mix the ammonia with any other household cleaners, especially those containing chlorine bleach.  The fumes from that combination can knock you out and eventually kill you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Medicare goes with him and I am covered until the 31st for insurance purposes.  I start my new job the 28th and will be covered then.
> 
> We will be using the same Doctors Mom and Dad use in Scottsbluff, Nebraska.  The closest place with a Cardiology Team.
> 
> I will be off DC for about 2 weeks starting the 15th.  Otherwise I will never leave the computer alone and get things done.



Good ole Medicare. And I am glad you have all bases covered. Can you still take advantage of Cobra coverage until your new insurance kicks in? Or does that kick in immediately on the first day of employment? It has been so long since I was part of the work force that I haven't even tried to keep up with all the changes. And with the total coverage I now have, I have no need to try and keep up.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek's Medicare goes with him and I am covered until the 31st for insurance purposes.  I start my new job the 28th and will be covered then.
> 
> We will be using the same Doctors Mom and Dad use in Scottsbluff, Nebraska.  The closest place with a Cardiology Team.
> 
> I will be off DC for about 2 weeks starting the 15th.  *Otherwise I will never leave the computer alone and get things done.*


I understand that one. Don't forget to mention that in the MIA thread.

And have a great move. (Mentioning it now in case I don't "see you" before you leave.)


----------



## taxlady

Thanks everyone for the reminder about the ammonia for cleaning stove parts, etc.


----------



## bethzaring

Cleaning.  You know how something just gets out of hand?  Weeks ago someone mentioned Alice's Restaurant so I ordered the movie from Netflix.  We will be watching it tonight, with 6 other neighbors, in my small living room. I thought one or two would show up, prompting my saying I would provide popcorn. So I will be making popcorn also today.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Absolutely, three weeks between time clocks!


 

WOW PF, I have been vaguely aware of what you guys were up too.  Good luck!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Can you still take advantage of Cobra coverage until your new insurance kicks in? Or does that kick in immediately on the first day of employment?...


*Addie*, PF explained earlier in the thread:



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...and I am covered until the 31st for insurance purposes.  I start my new job the 28th and will be covered then...



There won't be any lapse in coverage. All I can say to that is "Very nice, *PF*!


----------



## Addie

I have a little tower with shelves in the bathroom. I keep my folded towels and face clothes in it. The face clothes were out of control to the point of becoming a sci fi nightmare. I don't know where I got about 20+ face clothes. I live alone. Where the heck did they all come from? So I whittled them down to six very thick plush ones. Some of the rest went into the cleaning rag bag. That meant that I could reduce the height of the needed space of the shelf. More room for the thick plush extra large bath towels my daughter gave me one year. I got a pleasant surprise. When I first got the towels, they didn't quite fit around me. I tried one today, and it not only fits, there is plenty of towel to close any possible gaps. 

So some towels went into the cleaning rag bag also. I did have to save Teddy's towel though. I have to wrap him up in it when there is a thunderstorm. I wrap him tightly and hold him real close. It does help reduce his shaking.

I now have six very large bath towels, and two smaller ones to wrap my hair in when I get out of the shower. I also found a 'finger tip' towel. It is pretty. So I hang it on the small rack next to the sink. But I also keep a roll of paper towels on the sink counter for wiping hands. *Don't use the finger tip towel! * 

Next I tossed out the stupid tub chair that ESP gave me when I first moved in. I told them I didn't want it or need it. And it was too big for a tub. They insisted I take it. That went into the trash also. It was great for collecting "stuff". A nuisance to keep cleaned off. 

I still have room in the tower. Along with more floor space with the chair gone. Why did it take me so long to tackle that problem?


----------



## CWS4322

I'm tidying up a bit this a.m. The lads are coming out this afternoon to make dog biscuits.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have a memorial for a patient this afternoon and then I will be going out to the facility tonight to say goodbye to night shift co-workers


----------



## Andy M.

Trying to decide whether I should make a batch of bagels or try another yellow cake recipe today.


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm supposed to be getting organized and packed up to go.
Good day to do it. The guys will be leaving to go get my sons truck.
Yeah, it's been fixed early. (Stuck valve during shipping)

Just lacking the energy or enthusiasm to get anything done today.


----------



## taxlady

Waiting for try number three of delivery from the pharmacy. First try, they forgot my Robaxin. Second try they sent Robax Platinum which has ibuprofen. Ibuprofen and acetaminophen don't work on me, so I want the one with no pain reliever. I want to be able to take something else if it still hurts. At least I didn't wait until I was completely out.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got all my cookbooks packed...5 - 12"x12"x18" boxes.  Shrek is busy getting his guitars ready for travel.


----------



## bakechef

I love all of the molding in this house, until I have to wipe it all down 
Seems like there is miles of it!  I get down on my hands and knees and think "dang, when was the last time I did this?"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef, put an old dusting sock on your foot and wipe the baseboards down while standing! I suppose if you have a chair on wheels you could roll along and do it too. A busy mom of two told me this hint before we had kids. I have to admit I have done it this way!




Chef Munky said:


> I'm supposed to be getting organized and packed up to go...


I think this thread needs to be renamed "What SHOULD you be doing?".  I should be getting the last of the screens in the windows. That also involves washing down the frame inside the track, and the window in-and-out. I'll be happy if I get half a dozen in. 17 windows are nice...until you start to wash them.  And I wasn't even counting the sun room ones!


----------



## GotGarlic

We went to Lowe's earlier. DH got mulch, so he's busy prettifying the front garden beds and I'm enjoying a drink on the porch. I asked him to get some rum last week and he came home with mango rum!  It doesn't go well with Coke but it's delicious with pineapple juice!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got all my cookbooks packed...5 - 12"x12"x18" boxes. Shrek is busy getting his guitars ready for travel.


I can't move. My cookbooks wouldn't fit in five boxes...


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> bakechef, put an old dusting sock on your foot and wipe the baseboards down while standing! I suppose if you have a chair on wheels you could roll along and do it too. A busy mom of two told me this hint before we had kids. I have to admit I have done it this way!
> 
> 
> 
> I think this thread needs to be renamed "What SHOULD you be doing?".  I should be getting the last of the screens in the windows. That also involves washing down the frame inside the track, and the window in-and-out. I'll be happy if I get half a dozen in. 17 windows are nice...until you start to wash them.  And I wasn't even counting the sun room ones!



Well I had to get down there anyway.  Rob had this vacuum that he liked to use, a Dirt Devil that had black bumpers on it and wouldn't you know that thing would leave black marks on the molding!  I really want to write dirt devil and ask them what they were thinking.  Rob insisted on using that vacuum because it simple, he hated my canister vac.  We've since bought a non-marring vacuum for him to use!  A magic eraser took care of the marks, but had to make sure that I didn't rub the paint off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I can't move. My cookbooks wouldn't fit in five boxes...



That was AFTER I thinned them down.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That was AFTER I thinned them down.



What did you do, tear out every other page?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> What did you do, tear out every other page?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> What did you do, tear out every other page?



More like getting rid of every other book  I can't believe how much I'm getting rid of.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> More like getting rid of every other book  I can't believe how much I'm getting rid of.



Yuck. That's no fun. Hang in there, Ogress.

I had to work over, and today I got a voicemail message from the Highway Patrolman about the accident I sort of saw. He's got the court date.

Bleah. I have to go as I was a sort of a witness. He emailed me a copy of the accident report, and where I said in my witness statement/report I had to fill out, I said I thought he was going at least 50mph or more. The HP's report said 60 at first, then 50 at impact with the power pole.

In a subsequent report that's confidential, the HP officer said he was tested in the hospital for drugs and/or alcohol and he tested positive for both alcohol (.17) and for two controlled substances, Vicodin and Xanax, for neither of which he had a prescription. 

The legal limit in NC is .08. That guy has a long hard road ahead of him.

So, I'm writing everything down as I remember this to take with me to court. Yuck. I just hope that, eventually, he'll be okay.


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> Yuck. That's no fun. Hang in there, Ogress.
> 
> I had to work over, and today I got a voicemail message from the Highway Patrolman about the accident I sort of saw. He's got the court date.
> 
> Bleah. I have to go as I was a sort of a witness. He emailed me a copy of the accident report, and where I said in my witness statement/report I had to fill out, I said I thought he was going at least 50mph or more. The HP's report said 60 at first, then 50 at impact with the power pole.
> 
> In a subsequent report that's confidential, the HP officer said he was tested in the hospital for drugs and/or alcohol and he tested positive for both alcohol (.17) and for two controlled substances, Vicodin and Xanax, for neither of which he had a prescription.
> 
> The legal limit in NC is .08. That guy has a long hard road ahead of him.
> 
> So, I'm writing everything down as I remember this to take with me to court. Yuck. I just hope that, eventually, he'll be okay.



The skinhead that Pirate caught molesting the kid in the ladies room, took a plea. Pirate won't have to testify. He wanted one more chance to get him.


----------



## Chef Munky

Vacation is finally here..After this weekends ummmpaaapaaa loompa fest till 5 am.I'm ready to go.

Princes If I see you and the ogre on the freeway I'll wave and make you guys stop and have a cup of coffee. Yes I'm paying. Were going state to state in no particular order.

I'll see you guys in a week or so.
Gotta load up the truck.

Be good.Keep it cool and don't eat right!

Buh-bye.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun, drive safe and in two weeks I should be in Wyoming!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the store, I got a 4 pound bag of Vidalia Onions for $2.79. It says to store fresh Vidalia onions in the bin in the ref., to wrap each one in a paper towel. Is this what you do?


----------



## Dawgluver

I just put the whole bag of onions in the fridge bin.  I've read that you're not supposed to do that, but it works for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't buy them by the bag, but I always have a few in the veggie bin. I've never wrapped each in a paper towel. Why would they say to do that?  Is it to keep them warm? Mine never go bad.


----------



## taxlady

I got back from the Danish Club Luncheon about an hour and a half ago. The company and food were good. I scored eight of the extra sandwiches. I got all but herring and egg (upper right hand corner) and fried fish (lower left hand corner).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That plateful of food looks almost too good to eat. Almost! I bet it was really delicious. Glad you felt good enough to go out.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't buy them by the bag, but I always have a few in the veggie bin. I've never wrapped each in a paper towel. Why would they say to do that?  Is it to keep them warm? Mine never go bad.



It says it's to help absorb the moisture and that you should be sure to close the vents.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> It says it's to help absorb the moisture and that you should be sure to close the vents.




Huh.  Have never heard of this.  I guess I'd give it a shot.


----------



## Cheryl J

That looks good, Taxy! 

As far as onions, I just buy a couple at a time and use what I need, then chop and freeze the rest.  If I were in a cool climate I'd store them, but I don't have that place, so I just have to buy them as I use them.


----------



## Kayelle

yummm taxi!

I have two net bags intended for laundry from the dollar store. One bag holds the white onions and the other holds potatoes, hung on hooks on the service porch.
Works perfect for us.

By the way, those cheap net bags from the dollar store are great for washing delicate things in big loads of regular laundry. Goodness knows we need to find ways to save washer loads of water here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> It says it's to help absorb the moisture and that you should be sure to close the vents.


Huh. Mine are in a vented veggie bin, naked. Sometimes I'll have one way in the back that has been there a couple of months. Never a problem. Maybe that Vidalia grower has stock in Bounty towels!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't buy them by the bag, but I always have a few in the veggie bin. I've never wrapped each in a paper towel. Why would they say to do that?  Is it to keep them warm? Mine never go bad.



I only buy a couple of them at a time. I try to find nice big flat ones. Living alone, I only use a half one at a time. I put the other half in the fridge, wrapped in plastic wrap and then placed in a zippy bag. I do get a lot of mileage from even one. But when I do get them home, no, they don't go in the fridge.

My girlfriend used to send me a small crate. But I would only make it through 3/4 of the crate and then they would start to go on me. So I reluctantly had to tell her to stop. But I still send her a Parm and Romano piece from a wheel at my supermarket. She cannot find an import of either one in Atlanta. And I was with her when we went to several stores looking for it. She even asked the manager in a couple of stores. So I promised I would keep her in her favorite cheeses. I have to laugh. When she has friends over, she loves to pull out her chunk of cheese with a grater and let them grate their own. And sure enough, (she tells me) they always check the rind to see if it has the stamp on it. "Where did you find this?" "Oh I have friends in high places," is her usual response. 

Nance tells me that the Valdalia is the same price if not higher in Atlanta as it is here. When ever I am sending her the cheese, I wrap it in the weekly flyer of Market Basket. It breaks  her heart to see the prices I pay.


----------



## CarolPa

Our potatoes and onions are kept in vented bins under the kitchen counter.  They do fine.  We buy 10lb of potatoes and 2-3 lb onions at a time, but we use a lot for just 2 people.  I eat a lot of onions every day.  They are very good for you.


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Needs exterior paint, will have to find out how to treat stucco.  The front I will be able to paint, thinking of a pale green or lilac color.
> 
> As for the laundry room...I really hate laundry.




I think that after awhile, you'll discover you don't hate laundry so much.  You put a load on to wash and go about your business.  Taken in little bites like that will be a distraction, but it sure beats packing up a ton of laundry and having to cart it to a laundromat.  I admit it's easier getting it all washed and dried at a laundromat takes less time using multiple machines, but then you have a huge pile to fold.  

Maybe Shrek will take over some of the burden for you?  XOXOX


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I think that after awhile, you'll discover you don't hate laundry so much.  You put a load on to wash and go about your business.  Taken in little bites like that will be a distraction, but it sure beats packing up a ton of laundry and having to cart it to a laundromat.  I admit it's easier getting it all washed and dried at a laundromat takes less time using multiple machines, but then you have a huge pile to fold.
> 
> Maybe Shrek will take over some of the burden for you?  XOXOX



Just think of not having to lug that basket of laundry in and out of the car in the freezing cold of winter over snow banks.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Our potatoes and onions are kept in vented bins under the kitchen counter.  They do fine.  We buy 10lb of potatoes and 2-3 lb onions at a time, but we use a lot for just 2 people.  I eat a lot of onions every day. They are very good for you.



Thanks for the reminder Carol. I have a half of Vidalia in the fridge. Sautéed with some scrambled eggs sounds like a perfect light meal for today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I think that after awhile, you'll discover you don't hate laundry so much.  You put a load on to wash and go about your business.  Taken in little bites like that will be a distraction, but it sure beats packing up a ton of laundry and having to cart it to a laundromat.  I admit it's easier getting it all washed and dried at a laundromat takes less time using multiple machines, but then you have a huge pile to fold.
> 
> *Maybe Shrek will take over some of the burden for you?*  XOXOX







Addie said:


> Just think of not having to lug that basket of laundry in and out of the car in the freezing cold of winter over snow banks.



Never has bothered me, even when I lived where it snowed.

I'm getting a clothes line put up, a dryer rack in the basement and hoping for the best.  I will still hate laundry, not sure that personality trait can be erased.


----------



## Dawgluver

Making rhubarb sauce.  The neighbor is gone, and has given me permission to harvest from his prolific rhubarb patch.  I have my own little  rhubarb patch, but it's not nearly as big.

I really was tempted to wear a rhubarb leaf as a hat.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> Making rhubarb sauce.  The neighbor is gone, and has given me permission to harvest from his prolific rhubarb patch.  I have my own little  rhubarb patch, but it's not nearly as big.
> 
> I really was tempted to wear a rhubarb leaf as a hat.



Just finished eating a jar of rhubarb jam this afternoon. DH loves putting it on his ice cream. I made 6 jars the other day.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> Just finished eating a jar of rhubarb jam this afternoon. DH loves putting it on his ice cream. I made 6 jars the other day.




Rhubarb really is a treasure, isn't it?  I grew up with it.  A friend who lives south of the border can't get it.  I'll have to bring her more rhubarb jam.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think I'm going to go rob more of my neighbor's rhubarb.  Since his wife left him,  he doesn't do anything with it anyway.  He appreciates the jam.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's nice of you, Dawg. I miss rhubarb. My dad grew it in our backyard growing up and we'd eat it raw  It doesn't do well here. 

Wait a minute! Maybe it would be a good fall crop here! I'll have to try it this fall


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Never has bothered me, even when I lived where it snowed.
> 
> I'm getting a clothes line put up, a dryer rack in the basement and hoping for the best.  I will still hate laundry, not sure that personality trait can be erased.



I have had the following Minky Homecare Tower Indoor Drying Rack - BedBathandBeyond.com rack for more than 15 years. It has served well. You wouldn't believe the amount of laundry you can hang on it. At least two full loads. 

The shelves are individually removable. And it is made of coated metal. 

Just thought you would like to see something like this. It folds up out of the way when not in use. And it is on wheels so you can put it near the furnace in the basement.


----------



## taxlady

That's a cool drying rack Addie. I should get myself something like that. I have a drying rack, but it's not that good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Addie, I'll be sure to pick it up before we leave.  Nearest BB&B is an hour and a half away from the new house.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks Addie, I'll be sure to pick it up before we leave.  Nearest BB&B is an hour and a half away from the new house.



I love mine. It has become a "when Ma dies, I get that rack!" When I first bought mine the cost was $15.99, so it shows just how long I have had it. I think the company owes me some money. I have had more folks buy one after they see mine. My daughter even borrowed it for a party. She covered the bottom shelf with foil and used it to put a large platter of appetizers on it. She had no room anywhere else.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> That's a cool drying rack Addie. I should get myself something like that. I have a drying rack, but it's not that good.



It is a great rack. I bought mine when I had two kids still at  home. And I never ran out of drying space when I would do a load. Now I live alone and I never fill it up with just my stuff and the house. 

I love mine. Take the house, kids, husband, and even the family dog. Don't take my drying rack.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just use a rolling garment rack similar to this, but without the top shelf: Buy Portable & Adjustable Garment Rack from Bed Bath & Beyond  I have two of them, one in the basement for when I take clothes from the washer or dryer, the other upstairs so I can dry shirts quicker. I air-dry almost all of our clothes, except for underwear, towels, and sheets. I fluff shirts and dress pants in the dryer on air for about 10-15 minutes, then take the stuff out and put each item on a hanger - the plastic ones with swivel hooks and rounded shoulders. Once the shirts are dry, I can pop them right into the closet. Pants/jeans get clipped onto skirt hangers.

My SIL used to do ironing to pick up extra money. She has one of the commercial grade, two-rail types that is built like a tank.


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to decide if I want to eat some chocolate ice cream. Well, I want it, but it's 13°C (55°F) and I'm cold.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Did you get your ice cream, *taxy*? I'd go ahead and have some, put on a sweater, and have a glass of red wine to warm up, if I were you.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just use a rolling garment rack similar to this, but without the top shelf: Buy Portable & Adjustable Garment Rack from Bed Bath & Beyond  I have two of them, one in the basement for when I take clothes from the washer or dryer, the other upstairs so I can dry shirts quicker. I air-dry almost all of our clothes, except for underwear, towels, and sheets. I fluff shirts and dress pants in the dryer on air for about 10-15 minutes, then take the stuff out and put each item on a hanger - the plastic ones with swivel hooks and rounded shoulders. Once the shirts are dry, I can pop them right into the closet. Pants/jeans get clipped onto skirt hangers.
> 
> My SIL used to do ironing to pick up extra money. She has one of the commercial grade, two-rail types that is built like a tank.



I love to iron. I still iron my clothes. Because of the psoriasis, all of my clothing is 100% cotton. Polyester and other man made fabrics irritate my skin so badly, that I break out all over in a hideous rash.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did you get your ice cream, *taxy*? I'd go ahead and have some, put on a sweater, and have a glass of red wine to warm up, if I were you.


Yup, I had it with a decaf espresso allongé.


----------



## Addie

I am going crazy. I had a strip of stamps that Spike gave me the other night. I used one and now I can't find the rest. It is so unlike me to lose small things like that. Those stamps have a place and they are not there. Like my hand can opener and scissors. I always know where those items are along with my mailbox key.   I am sure they will show up one day when I don't need them. Then I will definitely put them where they belong!


----------



## Addie

Well, I found the stamps. They were right where I put them. Of course! Only they were face down. 

So my next project was the stove. Underneath the burners was a large pool of grease. I knew it couldn't wait another day. I wouldn't be able to sleep for fear of a grease fire. Pirate had to be the one who spilt it. I very rarely fry anything. And when I do, I use very little grease. Steam or bake. I got my restaurant spatula with the very sharp edge and started to scrape up the mess. Oh dear Lord, someone please come and shoot me. I sprayed it with Easy Off and let it sit for 30 minutes. Then I took a cleaning rag after I scraped up all the gunk and finished the job. I put down some foil on the bottom, and cleaned under the top cover. Looks like a new stove. Now I have to tackle the drip trays Those have been sitting with Easy Off for about three hours. A couple of Brillo pads and the top of the stove will be done. Then I am taking a nice long nap. I hate cleaning stoves. Notice I haven't mentioned the oven. That is for another day. But that is easy. I have a drip disposable tray on the bottom. And a Brillo pad after I spray EO on the window. 

The next time I get a bright idea, I will give all of you warning. Someone better show up at my door and stop me. Even if you have to put me in a straight jacket and have me committed. BTW, the cleaning rag is now in the trash.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> Just think of not having to lug that basket of laundry in and out of the car in the freezing cold of winter over snow banks.




Just thinking...when I was in my 20s I lived in an apartment with no laundry facilities for 2 1/2 years, but I can only remember going to the laundromat once. I wonder if I'm getting that senile that I just can't remember, or if I really only went once.   I remember it because that was the time I put my underwear in with my blue jeans, not knowing that they didn't go together.  I had gray/blue undies until I could afford to buy new ones.


----------



## Dawgluver

I remember in grad school I lived in a tiny studio apartment with a laundry facility.  It was above a bar and furniture store.  A couple guys threw their stuff into the dryer that I PAID FOR and already had my clothes in it.  I ripped their stuff out of MY dryer, and banged on their door and screamed at them.  Later I found out they were part of a big Cuban burglary ring, and were illegals.  They popped through the roof of the furniture store and stole a bunch of stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm not usually a country fan, but having fun listening to the CMA thing!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Later I found out they were part of a big Cuban burglary ring, and were illegals...


Thank goodness you lived to tell about it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thank goodness you lived to tell about it!




Heh.  I was one tough and angry chica!  Nobody messes with my laundry!  I think I frightened them.  At least as much as they didn't raid my apartment.


----------



## Kayelle

Just catching up back *several* pages here. Wow I've missed a lot of important stuff.
PF's posts on other threads about a new kitchen sent me on a hunt.

*PF..let me add my best wishes for your move to Wy. It's no good to be unhappy with your job and where you live as it only makes you and others around you unhappy too. Looks like your sweet parents found the perfect place for the two of you* *and I'm sure you'll excel at your new position. *
*Many good wishes for a happy ever after for the two of you in your great new HOME.*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you Kayelle!

Getting close to finishing packing.  'Bout exhausted, but have just the living room and pantry left.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you Kayelle!
> 
> Getting close to finishing packing.  'Bout exhausted, but have just the living room and pantry left.



Has Dad arrived yet? Take a break and relax. Take a half day with Shrek and do something together that is fun. Go take in a movie. Go to your favorite hamburger joint after. Make it your "Last Hurrah" for Montana. You both deserve it. This is a major and the last move you both are making. You won't enjoy if you both are exhausted.


----------



## Andy M.

Heading out to take my youngest for a Sunday brunch as part of her 40th birthday celebration.  Her sister and nephew will be there too.  I baked a batch of bagels for her.  She loves them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Has Dad arrived yet? Take a break and relax. Take a half day with Shrek and do something together that is fun. Go take in a movie. Go to your favorite hamburger joint after. Make it your "Last Hurrah" for Montana. You both deserve it. This is a major and the last move you both are making. You won't enjoy if you both are exhausted.



Dad coming by bus on Thursday.  Will take Shrek out to Five Guys in the next couple of days.

Off to deliver more boxes to the storage unit.


----------



## Dawgluver

Spraying my poor little Mugo pine with Pyola (organic mix of pyrithrins and canola oil).  It's being totally decimated by sawfly larvae.  These things are absolutely disgusting.  :yuck:  DH had to get out the big ladder in order to get the ones at the top as the tree is over 15 feet tall.  Something satisfying to hear those larvae dropping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Google image:


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Spraying my poor little Mugo pine with Pyola (organic mix of pyrithrins and canola oil).  It's being totally decimated by sawfly larvae.  These things are absolutely disgusting.  :yuck:  DH had to get out the big ladder in order to get the ones at the top as the tree is over 15 feet tall.  Something satisfying to hear those larvae dropping.


Yes, yuck. I'm glad you found something organic that works. And yes, satisfying about hearing them drop, as long as they don't fall on you.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm wearing a significant amount of Pyola in my freshly washed hair.  Guess I can think of it as conditioner.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Icky!  I'm going back to my severely dusty cleaning.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad coming by bus on Thursday.  Will take Shrek out to Five Guys in the next couple of days.
> 
> Off to deliver more boxes to the storage unit.


So, when is moving day? How long is the drive? This is getting exciting.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> So, when is moving day? How long is the drive? This is getting exciting.



Friday after loading the truck.  It will be a 12-14 hour drive depending on the weather.  Supposed to have 14 mph wind and rain, maybe even snow.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Friday after loading the truck.  It will be a 12-14 hour drive depending on the weather.  Supposed to have 14 mph wind and rain, maybe even snow.




PF, I just looked at a map to see that Lingle is in the southeast corner of the state.  You have to cross most of Wyoming, and Nebraska is your next door neighbor.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad coming by bus on Thursday.  Will take Shrek out to Five Guys in the next couple of days.
> 
> Off to deliver more boxes to the storage unit.



Good for you. And don't rush when  you are at Five Guys. You both need a break and some enjoyment for just the two of you. 

I assume the storage unit is for the boxes to be loaded into the truck. And not for permanent storage in Montana. Having all the boxes in one place will make the job go so much easier. 

When I was packing to move from Tacoma back to Boston, the maintenance man had a hand cart. And one came with the U Haul. So while Spike was unloading one hand cart, I was filling up the second one. Made the work go so much faster. We were all packed in less than two hours. Then we hit the road.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Google image:  View attachment 22876



Are those long blue things the bugs? BIG YUK!!!


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Friday after loading the truck.  It will be a 12-14 hour drive depending on the weather.  Supposed to have 14 mph wind and rain, maybe even snow.



I really hope the three of you stop overnight somewhere PF!! For you and your Dad to keep driving straight through could be a really terrible mistake. With your Dad just going through that long bus ride, he's bound to already be road weary.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> PF, I just looked at a map to see that Lingle is in the southeast corner of the state.  You have to cross most of Wyoming, and Nebraska is your next door neighbor.



Yep, if the wind is right I can spit into Nebraska from my workplace.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Good for you. And don't rush when  you are at Five Guys. You both need a break and some enjoyment for just the two of you.
> 
> I assume the storage unit is for the boxes to be loaded into the truck. And not for permanent storage in Montana. Having all the boxes in one place will make the job go so much easier.
> 
> When I was packing to move from Tacoma back to Boston, the maintenance man had a hand cart. And one came with the U Haul. So while Spike was unloading one hand cart, I was filling up the second one. Made the work go so much faster. We were all packed in less than two hours. Then we hit the road.



It's the storage unit we've always had, for the Thule Cargo Box, and things we are not using.  Now it is almost full of packed boxes, so we are not living in stacks of boxes.  Also, so it will be easier to the truck from the storage unit, instead of hauling everything up the steps the day we load up. We have two hand trucks and a furniture dolly, there is an appliance dolly that comes with the truck.

Taking it easy today, not in such a rush, tomorrow...back to the grind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I really hope the three of you stop overnight somewhere PF!! For you and your Dad to keep driving straight through could be a really terrible mistake. With your Dad just going through that long bus ride, he's bound to already be road weary.



No worries, we have 4 days rental with the truck, if we need to stop, we will.  Plus we are picking Dad up,the day before and he gets a rest before we start loading.  I might even feed him breakfast.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No worries, we have 4 days rental with the truck, if we need to stop, we will.  Plus we are picking Dad up,the day before and he gets a rest before we start loading.  I might even feed him breakfast.


Glad to hear it. I thought you were sensible enough to stop if needed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Once again, there is a difference between what I am *doing* and what I *need* to be doing. My wonky hip has me sitting because walking is...interesting. No pain, but a funny "click" with each step. Not exactly conducive to walking uphill in an unevenly graded yard. 

So I play around with food in the kitchen, since just standing or walking a bit is no problem. Or I sit, and go through WAY too many time-wasting websites. And I found another good one to share. I'm still trying to decide which fits me best: 5, 11 or 15. Hope you enjoy this!

*17 Problems Every Type-B Person Will Understand*


----------



## Dawgluver

Too cute, CG!


----------



## taxlady

Those are problems?



runs and hides


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think I am type A/B...


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm a mixed bag too...


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I am type A/B...



I'm AB+ to be exact. 

Way cute CG!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's the storage unit we've always had, for the Thule Cargo Box, and things we are not using.  Now it is almost full of packed boxes, so we are not living in stacks of boxes.  Also, so it will be easier to the truck from the storage unit, instead of hauling everything up the steps the day we load up. We have two hand trucks and a furniture dolly, there is an appliance dolly that comes with the truck.
> 
> Taking it easy today, not in such a rush, tomorrow...back to the grind.



Wow! Now that sounds like a well thought out plan. Just take you time in doing everything.


----------



## Addie

I can so relate to #11. My sister used to call it 'giving the dishes First Aid.' I'd  soak them in scalding hot water. Too hot to put my hands in. Let it cool down. Now the water is to cold to wash them. Change the water to hot water. Too hot to put my hands in. Repeat several times until you need that pan to make a meal.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> I can so relate to #11. My sister used to call it 'giving the dishes First Aid.' I'd  soak them in scalding hot water. Too hot to put my hands in. Let it cool down. Now the water is to cold to wash them. Change the water to hot water. Too hot to put my hands in. Repeat several times until you need that pan to make a meal.


According to the current advice over here, given the cost of our water and electricity/gas, the d/w once a day is supposed to be more economical than washing up in the sink after every meal. 

When I moved house there wasn't room for my full-size dishwasher and I live alone so I bought a new narrow one. Supposed to take 10 place settings. Oh, yeah? Don't know how they work _that _one out. 10 pace settings and there's no room for anything else - in fact, put in 5 place settings and while there's plenty of space left there's no actual room for anything else to fit so it's do two washes per session or roll up your sleeves and fill the sink for the stuff that won't fit in the d/w. And it's a "Bosch". Top of the range. Ha! 

It doesn't clean properly and it doesn't dry despite diligent cleaning of filters, etc. My old cheap and cheerful "Beko" full-size d/w which cost half the price of the Bosch was infinitely better at everything. Fortunately I put the Beko in storage and I'm seriously considering removing a cupboard to make room for it and sending the Bosch to the charity shop. 

As this thread asks what I'm doing the answer is I'm doing the (insert your own rude word) washing up.

Rant over and I feel better


----------



## Mad Cook

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Friday after loading the truck.  It will be a 12-14 hour drive depending on the weather.  Supposed to have 14 mph wind and rain, maybe even snow.


I haven't been around for a while - where are you moving to? Have you retired from nursing?

All the best for the move and the new home.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately they didn't provide dishwashers. Instead we have garbage disposals. I would rather have the dishwasher. Half the time I forget to use the disposal. I toss the food scraps in with the trash. But it would be hard to forget to wash the dishes.


----------



## Addie

Right now I am cursing my shredder. It is a piece of junk. Again it has jammed and it won't even back out the paper. So I have to wait until Spike comes tonight with his needle nose pliers so I can pick out the jammed paper with then. Grrr! It was given to me as a present. My granddaughter was concerned because I was ripping up my bills and old bank statements. This thing is supposed to be one of the best, even for an professional office. One time she asked me if I used it a lot and if not could she have it back. I made the mistake of tell her No! Big mistake. I would do better to go back to my old way of tearing stuff up by hand into small pieces. I supposed I should be putting this in the Venting forum. But the title is "What Are You Doing?" Now you know. I am cursing. !!@#$#!#$!~#$%&%@%((!!@#$! So there!


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> According to the current advice over here, given the cost of our water and electricity/gas, the d/w once a day is supposed to be more economical than washing up in the sink after every meal.
> 
> When I moved house there wasn't room for my full-size dishwasher and I live alone so I bought a new narrow one. Supposed to take 10 place settings. Oh, yeah? Don't know how they work _that _one out. 10 pace settings and there's no room for anything else - in fact, put in 5 place settings and while there's plenty of space left there's no actual room for anything else to fit so it's do two washes per session or roll up your sleeves and fill the sink for the stuff that won't fit in the d/w. And it's a "Bosch". Top of the range. Ha!
> 
> It doesn't clean properly and it doesn't dry despite diligent cleaning of filters, etc. My old cheap and cheerful "Beko" full-size d/w which cost half the price of the Bosch was infinitely better at everything. Fortunately I put the Beko in storage and I'm seriously considering removing a cupboard to make room for it and sending the Bosch to the charity shop.
> 
> As this thread asks what I'm doing the answer is I'm doing the (insert your own rude word) washing up.
> 
> Rant over and I feel better


Yeah, there's only two of us, so we fell for that smaller dishwasher too. It actually cost more than the full sized one. I can hardly fit any pots in it if I want to put plates too. It's really annoying.

I loved, "(insert your own rude word)".


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> I haven't been around for a while - where are you moving to? Have you retired from nursing?
> 
> All the best for the move and the new home.



To bring you up to date. Her job had lost its luster. New management and they were not as nice as the previous ones. So she gave them her resignation and found a job near her parents. Her parents found a house for them and are giving them the money to buy it. It is just down the street from her parents home. It is the perfect size for just the two of them. If you scroll back you will see the pictures of her new home. It is located in Wyoming. We all are excited for the both of them. New home, new job and a lot of potential for their new home. Plenty of room, and it comes with a fridge, washer and dryer. The W&D are downstairs in the basement. She will be putting up a clothesline in the backyard. And she intends to buy a rack for bad weather days when she is trying to keep her utility bills down. 

I think I have brought you up to date. Oh yes, her father is coming by bus from WY to help her load up the truck and bring her home with all her belongings. They will hit the road on Friday. 

Hey everybody, did I leave anything out?


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> ... I think I have brought you up to date. Oh yes, her father is coming by bus from WY to help her load up the truck and bring her home with all her belongings. They will hit the road on Friday.
> 
> Hey everybody, did I leave anything out?



Her father is also bringing Shrek and his belongings


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mad Cook said:


> I haven't been around for a while - where are you moving to? Have you retired from nursing?
> 
> All the best for the move and the new home.



Hello MC!

Not retiring, have a ways to go there.  Have a new job in Wyoming and taking Shrek home as he asked.

Will be living in Lingle and working in Torrington @ Goshen Health Care Center.  I'll be old and grey before I give up nursing my elderlies.


----------



## bethzaring

Hey, PF, I'm hitting the road on Friday too.  Dh and I will be off for an over 4000 mile road trip.  Does that sound like fun?  So I am in prep mode to be gone that long.


----------



## CWS4322

Figuring out what I can prep tonight at home for the photoshot so I don't have to do it all in the morning. Since the food is not being served to the public, I can prep in my own kitchen...used to cook in my own kitchen (liked that better--I didn't have to haul missing tools to the kitchen). 


 Busy day tomorrow, walleye with roasted asparagus and an arugula salad with BACON dressing, rolled turkey breast stuffed with rhubarb, a strawberry-spinach-quinoa salad, and 2 pork tenderloin recipes + sides.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Hey, PF, I'm hitting the road on Friday too.  Dh and I will be off for an over 4000 mile road trip.  Does that sound like fun?  So I am in prep mode to be gone that long.



Sounds more fun than what I am doing


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating from grocery shopping.


----------



## radhuni

I am doing summer cleaning, my daughter's summer vacation was started.


----------



## Dawgluver

There you are, Radhuni!  We've missed you, welcome back, and enjoy your daughter's summer vacation!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds more fun than what I am doing



Maybe so. But look at the adventure you are going on.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm recuperating from grocery shopping.



I know that feeling very well. I hate shopping. It takes so much out of me. I am doing laundry, and trying to get my apartment in shape for inspection on Thursday. It is yearly inspection time for Management and then in June HUD comes nosing around. Management and I both know that my carpet should be replaced. But as long as I have a chair with wheels for the computer, it will happen again. The carpet in front of the 'puter is a mess, stretched out and full of wrinkles. I know they are there and I don't care. I have never tripped over them. So leave the carpet alone. Just hope HUD doesn't pick my apartment to inspect in June. They will demand that it be replaced in 24 hours and then come back to make sure it was done. 

The inspection by Management is a piece of cake. They know I don't give a dang. They just check to see if all door handles work and doors close right, faucets work, toilet flushes, etc. Then they ask me if I have any wants or needs to be fixed. I always tell them no. Just leave me alone and let me live quietly.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I know that feeling very well. I hate shopping. It takes so much out of me.


Tell HUD you want a dishwasher instead of the garbage disposal.

I am exhausted on Thursdays when I get home from running to China Town, the cash-and-carries, the fishmonger, the butcher, the candlestick maker...oh wait, that's rub-a-dub-tub, three men in a tub...

It isn't the shopping, I've got that down to a science. I call and place my order in advance so all I have to do is go in, pay for it, and load it (or get help loading it). It is the driving, parking, getting in and out of the car, dealing with traffic, and road construction that is so exhausting. And, off-loading everything and putting it away at the kitchen and making sure I got everything. Now that it is hot, I put everything in coolers with ice packs, I have to temp the coolers every hour.


----------



## taxlady

For me, it's mostly the schlepping it into the house and putting it away.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> For me, it's mostly the schlepping it into the house and putting it away.


Try schlepping 40 lb of cabbage, or asparagus or 50 lb bags of grains, cornmeal, etc., etc. Fortunately I do have a hand cart to use, but I still have to lift the stuff out of the car, onto the cart, balance going up the ramp, and then take it off the handcart and put it away. I don't need to go to the gym...


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Try schlepping 40 lb of cabbage, or asparagus or 50 lb bags of grains, cornmeal, etc., etc. Fortunately I do have a hand cart to use, but I still have to lift the stuff out of the car, onto the cart, balance going up the ramp, and then take it off the handcart and put it away. I don't need to go to the gym...



For me it is the walking up a ramp to start the day. I leave my scooter in the Community Room and then go out the front door. I limp because of my right leg. Walking inside is not too bad. But when I get outside on hard surface, then my leg hurts. The I have to walk when we get to the store through the gates of Hell to get to the electric carts. Now I don't do that anymore. I grab the very first employee and ask him/her if they could please bring me a cart. No problem. They do it. 

I know it is not the same, but there is stress driving that cart around when the store is crowded. Asking people to please move, trying to maneuver the cart close enough to the shelves, (like parking for every item) finding help to get me something behind a pallet that is in front of the item I want, or something on the very top shelf at the very top of the stacked cans, trying hard to not knock someone down as I turn a corner for the next aisle, etc. There are days when I look at my list and see I need to get two more items. "Oh to hell with them. I will get them next month. I just want to get out of here." 

Fortunately we have a really large grocery cart from some store in the building to bring up the groceries. And God Bless Spike. He puts my all groceries away for me. He chases me out of the kitchen. He has been doing it long enough that he knows where everything goes. 

I hate shopping. I even hate making my shopping list. A lot of items I buy every month like sugar and coffee. So they never come off the list. But I do keep a pad by the computer and if I run out of something, or think of an item I need to buy for a recipe, I write it down as reference for when I open the list I keep in the computer. I dread the first of the month.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... I'll be old and grey before I give up nursing my elderlies.


I guess that means you aren't quitting until you become one of them, right PF?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Management and I both know that my carpet should be replaced. But as long as I have a chair with wheels for the computer, it will happen again...


Next time one of the kids wants to get you something, ask for an office rug protector. We have always had one underneath the rolling chair by the computer to save the carpeting. Works like a charm. We got ours at Staples, but I think any office supply company would have them. Maybe even in the bigger Targets.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I'm recuperating from grocery shopping.





CWS4322 said:


> ...And, off-loading everything and putting it away at the kitchen and making sure I got everything...





taxlady said:


> For me, it's mostly the schlepping it into the house and putting it away.


I feel the same way, which is why I fell in love with my most recent signature.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's not so much "what are you doing" as "what I did". I think I got every little dot of pollen dusted and vacuumed from the sun room. I moved everything, and dusted every nook and cranny. Looks good! Till I open the windows again...

Also made a full dinner, and did two runs through the washer/dryer in relationship to the fabric stuff in the sun room. I'm pooped. 

Right now I'm enjoying a full serving of red wine. I think of it as my alcohol rubdown from the inside. Can't wait till it gets to my ankles.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Next time one of the kids wants to get you something, ask for an office rug protector. We have always had one underneath the rolling chair by the computer to save the carpeting. Works like a charm. We got ours at Staples, but I think any office supply company would have them. Maybe even in the bigger Targets.



A half sheet of tempered Masonite or plywood will also do the job.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I guess that means you aren't quitting until you become one of them, right PF?



I think I'm getting close. I'll just keep toodling along until someone tells me to stop, then I'll find a bed.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I'm getting close. I'll just keep toodling along until someone tells me to stop, then I'll find a bed.



Keep going until you are the first one in line!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Keep going until you are the first one in line!



Exactly!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Renewed the car and truck license and registrations yesterday and today DH and I have to renew our drivers license. Glad I remembered, would hate to take the drivers test again.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Next time one of the kids wants to get you something, ask for an office rug protector. We have always had one underneath the rolling chair by the computer to save the carpeting. Works like a charm. We got ours at Staples, but I think any office supply company would have them. Maybe even in the bigger Targets.



Management has been told twice by HUD to get one. It will be the day of my next wedding before they do. Management says it should come out of maintenance money and they say it should come from office supplies. I don't really care. It is not my carpet, so it can go to shreds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Had to call AAA for a jump.  Something keeps draining my car battery, and my mechanic can't figure out what's doing it.  We thought it might have been the phone charger, but apparently not.  Then DH called and left a message, he was carless as his was at the mechanic's, and wanted lunch.  I picked him up, we went to lunch, and when we got back to the car, we had a ticket!  DH had plugged the wrong meter!  The car next to us got an extra hour for free.  It cracked me up, I have to watch DH every minute, apparently.  He was not happy.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Had to call AAA for a jump.  Something keeps draining my car battery, and my mechanic can't figure out what's doing it.  We thought it might have been the phone charger, but apparently not...




Did the mechanic check the integrity of the battery?  I had a almost new car fail to start and it turned out to be a defective battery.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just had him put in a new battery a few months ago after AAA had to jump it several times in a row.  I'll be taking it back in in a couple days for oil change, hopefully they can find the problem.


----------



## creative

I have a young, sturdy plant that sprung up (one of nature's gifts) and recently identified it to be a young ash tree!  It cannot remain where it is (would not be room), so I have unearthed it now and will be taking it to a recycling depot to leave there, labelled, in case someone wants to take it home.


----------



## CarolPa

Dawgluver said:


> I just had him put in a new battery a few months ago after AAA had to jump it several times in a row.  I'll be taking it back in in a couple days for oil change, hopefully they can find the problem.




A few years back I had that problem with a relatively new car, and it ended up being a bad alternator.  DH would charge the battery over night and I would drive to work, then at quitting time the guys from the garage would have jump it so I could go home.  One of the guys in my office said "Carol got a jump yesterday and she liked it so much she wants another one today."  Funny guy....


----------



## Chef Munky

*Honey Were Home*

Were back from our vacation.We both had a good time.
Met with a real estate broker.It's  going to be hard finding a single level home where we want to move to. I'll find it eventually. I've been told it's my turn to make the decision of where we move to. It will be our final stop. So it has to be a good choice all around.

*No pressure.* Really. So they say.

Once I've re acclimated to our home elevation I'll post pics. I'm just very tired.We drove pretty much straight home. So my body's achy.Legs are hurting.By the looks of the house I've been missed. Our dogs insisted we keep the bedroom door open all night. They don't trust Dad anymore. He's in the dog house (again) with them. Poor Dad. 

Sorry I missed you on the road Princess. Maybe next time.


----------



## taxlady

Good to hear you enjoyed your vacation Munky.

I'm about to head to Costco for some shopping.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from Costco.  It was pork day for me.  I bought a three pack of baby backs,  a four pack of tenderloins and a four pack of bacon.

I plan to smoke a rack of ribs and some ABTs this weekend.

I just started on making some potato salad for a side.  Cole slaw comes later.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> A few years back I had that problem with a relatively new car, and it ended up being a bad alternator.  DH would charge the battery over night and I would drive to work, then at quitting time the guys from the garage would have jump it so I could go home.  One of the guys in my office said "Carol got a jump yesterday and she liked it so much she wants another one today."  Funny guy....



That was funny! I remember when my husband and I had our car and all of a sudden it wouldn't start. We called for a tow, the guy from the shop brought with him an alternator. Hadn't even looked at the engine. Just knew from the way I told him what was happening when we tried to start it. He installed it right there at roadside. Never had another problem. Sent us a bill for just the alternator. No labor charges on the bill at all. Ya gotta luv someone like that. We did remember come Christmas time.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> *Good to hear you enjoyed your vacation Munky.*
> I'm about to head to Costco for some shopping.



Ditto here Munky. Getting away every so often is good for the soul!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Ditto here Munky. Getting away every so often is good for the soul!



Yes it is!
It's also told me to get while the getting's good.

I can't believe the gears are finally in motion. Being stuck in neutral for so many years hasn't been that much fun. I've learned to work with what I have. Be thankful for the fact that when we go everything that's been tolerated will be left behind.

Clear blue skies ahead.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg, I hope they figured out the problem with your car and that it's now fixed. 

Munky, good to see you back, and glad you had a nice vacation. 

It's a rather cool and cloudy day today, good chance of rain this afternoon.  It's a stay inside kind of day.  I'm making a pot of Zuppa Toscana, it's simmering on the stove now and smells so good.  

As long as I'm in the kitchen, I'm hoping to get around to making a loaf of banana bread or two. I've got 4 very ripe bananas that are yelling at me to make some.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Convenience?*

Took this while on vacation... Hey, we were just driving by.


----------



## Dawgluver

:gasp:  Munky, that's downright morbid!  

Glad you had a good vacay!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> :gasp:  Munky, that's downright morbid!
> 
> Glad you had a good vacay!


Yup.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dawgluver said:


> :gasp:  Munky, that's downright morbid!
> 
> Glad you had a good vacay!



Sorry your offended. I thought it was funny.Had that "what look?" in my eyes.We had to go back and take a pic just to see if what drove by was really what we saw.Guess I'm morbid. Oh no! We did laugh though.

Made me wonder who opened what office first?

Taxidermy isn't a bad  thing either.Where we were hunting is a natural thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, I'm not offended!  I just thought it was hilarious!

Then again, when I took the "Mommy Quiz" on FB, turned out I'm Morticia Addams.  But I already knew that.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Sorry your offended. I thought it was funny.Had that "what look?" in my eyes.We had to go back and take a pic just to see if what drove by was really what we saw.Guess I'm morbid. Oh no! We did laugh though.
> 
> Made me wonder who opened what office first?
> 
> Taxidermy isn't a bad  thing either.Where we were hunting is a natural thing.


I wasn't offended. I thought it was morbid, but funny. I think taxidermy is strange.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yup.  Bake and sprinkle will be the way to go for Beagle and me.

Planted some more seeds today, and have been thinking of a way to use up the rest of the Spanish rice.  I'm not a big carb person, so am thinking of making it into a tomato based soup.  Picked up the car after maintenance.  Should be OK now.


----------



## Cheryl J

"bake and sprinkle"  I've never heard it put that way, but hopefully that's my final plan, too. 

The banana bread is about ready to take out of the oven, smells so good.  I'm going out of town EARLY tomorrow morning with my daughter, we're picking up my granddaughters for a few days.  Getting up at early thirty and on the road by 7:00, so I'll be packing some sliced banana bread and some sectioned mandarins for the road so we'll have some easy eats along the way.  Coffee, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Munky, glad to hear you had a nice trip. 



Chef Munky said:


> ...Met with a real estate broker.It's  going to be hard finding a single level home where we want to move to. I'll find it eventually...


Zillow. A friend moved from Atlanta to western New York and bought her house without ever setting a real foot inside. They did have a very trusted friend meet with the selling agent and he sent did live video with them while they "walked" through the house. Ain't technology great? And about that one-floor plan? I keep looking back in OH, even though we don't have this house up for sale, and one-floor plans are non-existent. Good luck with your hunt.





Chef Munky said:


> Being stuck in neutral for so many years hasn't been that much fun...


+1 Almost 15 years, and counting..]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ....Bake and sprinkle will be the way to go for Beagle and me...


Read this aloud to Himself. He thought I said "bacon sprinkle".  He did admit that was the way he wanted to go.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Yup.  Bake and sprinkle will be the way to go for Beagle and me.
> 
> Planted some more seeds today, and have been thinking of a way to use up the rest of the Spanish rice.  I'm not a big carb person, so am thinking of making it into a tomato based soup.  Picked up the car after maintenance.  Should be OK now.



My parents ran a pet crematorium, now my brother runs it.  It was kinda gross.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Read this aloud to Himself. He thought I said "bacon sprinkle".  He did admit that was the way he wanted to go.




Hmm.  Hadn't thought about first being smoked and salted


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> My parents ran a pet crematorium, now my brother runs it.  It was kinda gross.




Don't think I could do that, BC.  Whenever I think taxidermy, I think of the movie "Psycho" and Norman Bates.

My dad had an 8 point mounted buck head at his shop.  I enjoyed being held up to pet it as a little kid.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm having a good time cruising around here and catching up! 

I am having bit of a bad pain day so am not doing a lot of typing, but it is good just to see everyone again.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just got home from delivering the Decoration Day/Memorial Day pots to the cemeteries.

Now I need to get busy and make some low carb peanut butter cookies and a broccoli salad to graze on over the weekend.


----------



## Addie

I am desperately trying to get warm. No heat. Just the A/C. My nose, ears and feet are ready to fall off. They are so cold. It is getting warmer outside. Right now it is up to 50ºF outside. Starting tomorrow the temps will be in the upper 70's to the 80's. I can live with that.

I have the oven on and if it stays this cold, I am going to find something to bake. The oven is on 125ºF.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I am desperately trying to get warm. No heat. Just the A/C. My nose, ears and feet are ready to fall off. They are so cold. It is getting warmer outside. Right now it is up to 50ºF outside. Starting tomorrow the temps will be in the upper 70's to the 80's. I can live with that.
> 
> I have the oven on and if it stays this cold, I am going to find something to bake. The oven is on 125ºF.



Mid 30's here this morning and no heat.  I was laughing because earlier this week I took all of my blankets and my heavy winter comforter to the laundromat and washed them.  I put an old thin comforter on the bed for the summer.  No matter how cold it gets I'm not going to break down and use that freshly laundered bedding until next fall!  By the middle of next week it will be in the 80's and I will be complaining about the heat!


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Munky, glad to hear you had a nice trip.
> 
> 
> Zillow. A friend moved from Atlanta to western New York and bought her house without ever setting a real foot inside. They did have a very trusted friend meet with the selling agent and he sent did live video with them while they "walked" through the house. Ain't technology great? And about that one-floor plan? I keep looking back in OH, even though we don't have this house up for sale, and one-floor plans are non-existent. Good luck with your hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Almost 15 years, and counting..]



Your friend was very lucky.Where were hoping to go to we don't know anyone.That's why it's been picked.LOL! That's terrible to say.Just being honest.

What I meant about the one floor plan, was were looking for a single story home.What she showed us were mostly 2 story homes.I'm not climbing 2 flights of stairs just to get to the front door.That's 
'exercise effort" that I don't want or need.
Someday I'll have grand kids.The last thing I want to worry about is their falling down the steps.Cleaning a 2 story is a p.i.t.a. Been there done that never again.One of those houses was really weird.The whole floor plan was backwards.Spiral staircase right in the center of one room was just weird.I made the comment that the stairs could be removed and the pole left.If your into kinky things like that.Not me.Thanks but no!

We have time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Munky, you're funny!  I knew what you meant about one floor. I know them by the name "ranch", but as we learned by moving from OH to MA, not all regions use the same name. Don't get me started on "bi-level". LOL!

Good luck no matter how you end up finding one.  Maybe you could build?  We've had each of our three built, but it wouldn't be as easy from a logistics point this next time.  *sigh*


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Munky, you're funny!  I knew what you meant about one floor. I know them by the name "ranch", but as we learned by moving from OH to MA, not all regions use the same name. Don't get me started on "bi-level". LOL!
> 
> Good luck no matter how you end up finding one.  Maybe you could build?  We've had each of our three built, but it wouldn't be as easy from a logistics point this next time.  *sigh*



People always say that about me.Thank you. It's nice that I can make people laugh.Off line I can get people laughing so hard tears run down their face.I just comment on everything things.I guess it's the tone of my voice that gets them the most.LOL! Half the time they don't know if I'm being brutally honest or just kidding around.That's the best part. 
My husband warns them."Watch out, it's the Munky show" just let her go.

And to think I could have been an actress,but I wound up here.It's ok I don't have to look good, just need to be clear.Oh great.Eagles tunes will be stuck in my mind all day.

As far as having one built.It hasn't been discussed.I think it would be too time consuming, stressful.We just want to go.I would get the kitchen that's built just for me.I'll toss that option to my husband and see what he thinks.


----------



## Katie H

In and out, in and out, in and out...

That's been my day today.  It's beautiful and I've been dividing my time between what has to be done inside and what I want to do outside.

The self-watering windowboxes that Glenn gave me for my birthday arrived yesterday afternoon so I've been spending some of today's time putting them where I want them.  Can't wait to see them overflowing with flowers like the ones under the windows on the front of my studio.

Just finished making some Pistachio Fudge, which (after tasting it, um licking the bowl) makes my brother officially evil.  He gave me the recipe and, holy cow, is it yummy.  I'm almost tempted to sit by the refrigerator and wait while it firms up...but I won't.  I'll be good.

Headed back outside to play in dirt and flowers a while longer.  Don't want to waste this gloriously beautiful day.


----------



## Katie H

Chef Munky said:


> Took this while on vacation... Hey, we were just driving by.



Rather interesting juxtaposition for sure.  Reminds me of growing up.  My father was a doctor and we lived directly across the road from the undertaker.  There were plenty of jokes about that.  I've heard them all.


----------



## Andy M.

Spring cleaning for my Weber kettle.  Getting it ready for a smoke tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> People always say that about me.Thank you. It's nice that I can make people laugh.Off line I can get people laughing so hard tears run down their face.I just comment on everything things.I guess it's the tone of my voice that gets them the most.LOL! Half the time they don't know if I'm being brutally honest or just kidding around.That's the best part.
> My husband warns them."Watch out, it's the Munky show" just let her go.
> 
> And to think I could have been an actress,but I wound up here.It's ok I don't have to look good, just need to be clear.Oh great.Eagles tunes will be stuck in my mind all day.
> 
> As far as having one built.It hasn't been discussed.I think it would be too time consuming, stressful.We just want to go.I would get the kitchen that's built just for me.I'll toss that option to my husband and see what he thinks.



Well, when you get to the age where you need one of the mobile seats that take you for a ride up to the second floor, think of all the fun the grand kids can have playing at your home. My daughter bought a two family home. She took the second floor apartment for herself because it was bigger. She failed to realize that the second floor also included an upstairs (third floor) for two of the three bedrooms. He legs are paying for it now. The set of back stairs that lead to the yard are so steep, I have to go up them on all fours. Quite a sight to see. She could definitely use an electric chair there. 

Yeah, a sense of humor is an absolute necessity in life. It makes getting through life more fun. I can always find a way to turn any disaster into a joke or be able to see the funny side. One time I was at a wake for a friend that died. A bunch of us were in the smoking room. All I did was say one line that was funny. We all started to laugh so hard that the funeral home director had to come down and ask us to be a little more quiet. That only made the situation worse. We ended outside on the sidewalk until we could get ourselves under control.


----------



## Kayelle

Katie H said:


> *Just finished making some Pistachio Fudge, which (after tasting it, um licking the bowl) makes my brother officially evil.  He gave me the recipe and, holy cow, is it yummy.  I'm almost tempted to sit by the refrigerator and wait while it firms up...but I won't.  I'll be good.*
> 
> .



Katie, I can't tell you how much *I love Pistachio Fudge*! Years ago you could buy it at a little candy shop here but it went out of business. For the longest time, I looked for pistachio extract but it seemed to be only available in huge quantities for professional use. Maybe a year ago I finally found the extract in a little bottle and ordered it from now I can't remember where. Big help, I know.  Anyway, I guess the hunt was more important than the find, and I forgot all about it till now. If I put your recipe in a safe place where I won't forget where I put it, I'll try to remember to make it.  I know the pistachio extract will make it perfect.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...For the longest time, I looked for pistachio extract but it seemed to be only available in huge quantities for professional use. Maybe a year ago I finally found the extract in a little bottle and ordered it from now I can't remember where. Big help, I know.  Anyway, I guess the hunt was more important...



Maybe you got it from here, Kayelle?

Search | OliveNation


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...It's nice that I can make people laugh.Off line I can get people laughing so hard tears run down their face...


Oh, me too! I've been accused of the "I laughed so hard the tears were running down my leg" problem by some of my friends and family!  

Too bad we don't live close. You and I could have a really fun time at some comedy club's open mike night.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Maybe you got it from here, Kayelle?
> 
> Search | OliveNation



Nope, not from there, but thanks CG. I needed a magnifying glass to see the website on this teeny little bottle... 

LorAnn Oils - Flavors, Candy Oils, Essential Oils & Supplies for Candy & Baking | Lorann Oils


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh, me too! I've been accused of the "I laughed so hard the tears were running down my leg" problem by some of my friends and family!
> 
> Too bad we don't live close. You and I could have a really fun time at some comedy club's open mike night.



Lol, most likely so. Except that I'd be the first one bounced out.

My opening line.." Taking a break from all that laundry sure would help alot." Work with me here people! *Cheers Theme*

Back to it..


----------



## bakechef

Kayelle said:


> Katie, I can't tell you how much *I love Pistachio Fudge*! Years ago you could buy it at a little candy shop here but it went out of business. For the longest time, I looked for pistachio extract but it seemed to be only available in huge quantities for professional use. Maybe a year ago I finally found the extract in a little bottle and ordered it from now I can't remember where. Big help, I know.  Anyway, I guess the hunt was more important than the find, and I forgot all about it till now. If I put your recipe in a safe place where I won't forget where I put it, I'll try to remember to make it.  I know the pistachio extract will make it perfect.



What's interesting is most commercially produced pistachio products have almond as the main flavoring component.  Lots of ice creams will use almonds in place of most of the pistachios and call it "pistachio almond"  however it's made I love it!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## LPBeier

I've been up the last hour and a half (it is 6:20 am here) coughing my lungs out again, sipping on some peppermint tea with a touch of honey.

Yesterday my blood sugar was all over the map so between the two, I will be laying low today.

The good side of it is I can curl up with TB and the fur babies and watch some movies! 

(Edit: I just re-read that - "TB and the fur babies" sounds like some weird punk band! )


----------



## Addie

I am going to call my daughter in a little while and see what time she is going down into her yard. Then I am going to get dressed and head out the door to spend the afternoon with her. It is supposed to be warmer today than yesterday. Yesterday was brutal. The kind of chill that gets into your bones and doesn't want to leave. I hope who ever asked to have the heat shut off is freezing their backside off. My fingertips are so cold I can't feel the keys on the keyboard.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from our 90 minute round trip travel to Costco.  It probably wasn't the best day to go, as it was rainy today and everyone and their mothers were there blocking aisles, snarfing samples, and giving me claustrophobia.  We did get some good stuff in addition to the face wipes and TP we originally went to get.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Just got back from our 90 minute round trip travel to Costco.  It probably wasn't the best day to go, as it was rainy today and everyone and their mothers were there blocking aisles, snarfing samples, and giving me claustrophobia.  We did get some good stuff in addition to the face wipes and TP we originally went to get.


I do my best to avoid Costco on weekends.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I do my best to avoid Costco on weekends.




I'm a slow learner.  But ours only has samples on the weekends, I'm cheap, and it's a free lunch!

Thinking the next Costco trip in a couple months will be on a Tuesday.  Today was obscene.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm a slow learner.  But ours only has samples on the weekends, I'm cheap, and it's a free lunch!
> 
> Thinking the next Costco trip in a couple months will be on a Tuesday.  Today was obscene.


Here there aren't a lot of samples. Besides, I find them annoying, 'cause I have to read the ingredients on the package before tasting. There is soy in so much stuff it isn't funny.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Here there aren't a lot of samples. Besides, I find them annoying, 'cause I have to read the ingredients on the package before tasting. There is soy in so much stuff it isn't funny.




I'm lucky, just have to watch the sodium with the HBP, but have no other issues.  I'm just too polite to tromp over people to get free food.  Thinking it's the half Canadian, half midwest in me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I'm a slow learner.  But ours only has samples on the weekends, I'm cheap, and it's a free lunch!
> 
> Thinking the next Costco trip in a couple months will be on a Tuesday.  Today was obscene.



It probably didn't help that this is a holiday weekend.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> It probably didn't help that this is a holiday weekend.




My thoughts exactly!  When the closest Costco used to be 3.5 hours away and we visited BIL outside of Chicago during Thanksgiving weekend, it was sort of expected, though not enjoyed.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I are practically on our feet.  We've been watching a Beach Boys 50th Anniversary concert.  Omigosh, what wonderful music.  They've still got IT!


----------



## Cheryl J

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I are practically on our feet. We've been watching a Beach Boys 50th Anniversary concert. Omigosh, what wonderful music. They've still got IT!


 
I'm watching that right now!   Yep, they've still got it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm listening to the Cavaliers/Hawks basketball game. IF they win tonight, they could conceivably finish off the series Tuesday while playing at home in Cleveland. That would put them into the NBA championship round! Although baseball is my first love, Cleveland has gone through such a long drought without a sports champion (since 1964) that I would be happy with basketball.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Here there aren't a lot of samples. Besides, I find them annoying, 'cause I have to read the ingredients on the package before tasting. There is soy in so much stuff it isn't funny.



Being diabetic and on diet control alone, I don't do samples as I don't know what is in them. When I look at the carb levels sometimes, I run in the opposite direction.


----------



## Addie

Andy and any other member that lives in Massachusetts. At the end of June most of the people who serve us little folks at the Registry and other Commonwealth offices, will be retiring. As of this date there is no plan in place to replace them. The severance package is too sweet for them to keep working. The Governor is determined to bring the budget under control. So if you have business with any of the agencies, start now or you are going to find yourself standing in long, long lines. My daughter does the Cory reports for the State Police and registrations for car dealerships. She also handles setting up appointments for hearing for folks who are trying to get their license back. She spoke to her supervisor and asked her (who is also retiring) if she is going to send someone to her desk to train them to take over her job. "I don't know. I will have to ask my supervisor (who is also retiring)." 

This whole plan has not been well thought out. If any of you receive Medicaid or MassHealth, and need information or services, do it now. Or you may not get the service you are in need of. If you are planning on purchasing a new vehicle, do it now. There may be no one available to help you register it. If the car dealership doesn't register the new vehicles coming from the manufacturer, then you can't register it either. If the Registry doesn't have the information from the dealership in their system, then, Oh Well!


----------



## Chef Munky

Shopping for an electric lawn mower.
Does anyone here own one?
The pro's I see for switching from gas to electric are.

1.)No more trying to pour gas from a huge container to a smaller more manageable one. I always end up spilling some.

2.)No more oil checking

3.)When it doesn't start no more cleaning the filters or carburetors.Buying a new spark plug

4.)No more broken pull cords

5.)Fire season is here.Don't want to worry about that possibility

My gas mower is beyond dead.I've done everything that's possible to do to get it started again.Enough is enough.

So I'm thinking of buying an electric one.Not too sure about it though I've never owned one.Anything in particular that I should be looking for?

This is one of the models I'm looking at.
Amazon.com : GreenWorks 25142 10 Amp Corded 16-Inch Lawn Mower : Walk Behind Lawn Mowers : Patio, Lawn & Garden

I like how it folds down. And that's it fairly lightweight for my use.


----------



## Andy M.

How much grass do you have to cut/how long of a cord do you need?  Are there a lot of trees/shrubs/etc in the lawn area that a cord could get wrapped around?  Also, there is some effort required to drag a long cord around the yard.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> How much grass do you have to cut/how long of a cord do you need?  Are there a lot of trees/shrubs/etc in the lawn area that a cord could get wrapped around?  Also, there is some effort required to drag a long cord around the yard.



Not sure the exact measurement of the back yard.It's a very large area.It is a wrap around.First side I'd say it's about 6x18'.Back continues on it's the largest spot.Even wider, longer stretch.Other side is about the same as the first.We've removed all the trees (neighbors killed the whole section)They owe me 9.The back yard no longer has grass.Just tall, thick weeds now.That need to be cut down. Removed. We've had to let it go because of the drought.The sprinkler system heads drop back into the ground.They shouldn't be a problem.

The front yard is a small one.The size of an average driveway. Free and clear of trees and bushes.We have them.They just won't be in the way.
We do have outlets on all sides of the house for the cords.Plenty in stock.Wound and ready to go.

What I really don't get is the AMP's this one is 10.They have others with batteries. Don't think I want one of those.

I feel like I'm dumbing down not buying a new gas mower.They've all I've ever known.But I'd also like to not get hurt trying to start a mower that's old 15.It's had it's fun.Time to move on and go easy for a change

Does this one look cheap?I see it's made in China.


----------



## Andy M.

From what I can read, this is a push mower, the wheels are not power driven so you have to push the mower and pull the cord through the grass.  That can be tiring.

The 10 amps is the power rating, like horsepower.  I don't know if it will have enough power to cut through the heavy weeds without bogging down.  That is, if you can push it through the weeds.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> From what I can read, this is a push mower, the wheels are not power driven so you have to push the mower and pull the cord through the grass.  That can be tiring.
> 
> The 10 amps is the power rating, like horsepower.  I don't know if it will have enough power to cut through the heavy weeds without bogging down.  That is, if you can push it through the weeds.




Thanks Andy.Appreciate the help.
Looks like what I need is someone to open the RV gate and disk the whole thing up for me.Without taking the sprinkler system with it.

The front yard that mower would have been a breeze.
It's a shame the local landscaper retired.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Forget a new mower, Chef Munky. What you probably could use are a few of these:


----------



## Chef Munky

Hey, yeah!
Each has 5 AMP's.Together they're the 15 AMP Dynamic Duo.
Munky's yard to the rescue! LOL!

Righty O Sir!

I wouldn't let those cuties work. I'd be too busy hugging them.
Look I have a new pet. Ennie. Meenie. Miney, and.. sorry we lost Mo in the last yard.


----------



## CWS4322

Trying to come up with sides/salads for three of the dishes I have to cook tomorrow. Problem, I have to "fast forward" to about mid-July and figure out what might be in the garden/farmer's market then...


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Thanks Andy.Appreciate the help.
> Looks like what I need is someone to open the RV gate and disk the whole thing up for me.Without taking the sprinkler system with it.
> 
> The front yard that mower would have been a breeze.
> It's a shame the local landscaper retired.



Munky, when I lived in Texas, we had a piece of land that was full of Texas size weeds higher than me. Mowing the front lawn was a snap. And we had a heavy duty gasoline mower. But when we went to tackle the tall weeds, that was another story. We would put the mower half on the lawn and the other half of the cutting blade on the weeds. We ended up hiring a man to come in with his cycle to cut them down to size for the mower to handle. And we were going really slow with the mower. The blade kept getting clogged up and shutting the mower down. So tip it over, carefully remove what we could safely remove without losing a few fingers or hand, and try again. No matter how me mowed that patch of overgrown weeds, the mower could not handle it. I doubt very much that the electric one would be able to hand those weeds you have without a lot of problems. 

BTW, it was necessary to cut those weeds as it was a hot house for water moccasin snakes. When we finally was able to get in there, all you could hear was clunk, clunk, clunk and see the meat go flying. You knew you got another one or a nest of the dang things!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready for an afternoon with one of my closest friends.

We started making an afghan together for a special bride last year. She loved it and now we are just about to put our second one together.  Now there is another who just got married (we thought we had until next year), two more engagements and 3 babies! We actually have people asking us to make one for them to give to someone!  Never thought this would become a "job", but we love to get together to plan, put together and just have fun. We do the crocheting separately mostly from scrap yarns we have in our well loaded wool stashes!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I'm getting ready for an afternoon with one of my closest friends.
> 
> We started making an afghan together for a special bride last year. She loved it and now we are just about to put our second one together.  Now there is another who just got married (we thought we had until next year), two more engagements and 3 babies! We actually have people asking us to make one for them to give to someone!  Never thought this would become a "job", but we love to get together to plan, put together and just have fun. We do the crocheting separately mostly from scrap yarns we have in our well loaded wool stashes!



Sounds like a lot of fun. There is something special when a bunch of women get together for the purpose of accomplishing something for another person. Your fingers seem to fly faster.  For the ladies in your group.

When I go to Winthrop, they have a knitting group that meets Tuesday and Thursday. I plan all my appointments for those two days. Even though they call it a knitting club, we crochet, do needle work (me and one other) and any other hand craft that is one's fancy. They make baby hats for the newborns at a hospital in town. And one woman make outfits for burial of stillborns or those that didn't make it. One woman makes complete "take baby home in" outfits. Each person has their own agenda. Except me. I do my needlework. The skills of these women is amazing. I can knit and crochet, but I prefer needlework. It is a fun way to pass the time.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's awesome, LP.  I've got afghans and shawls from way back that my late mother and gma made, some of them I still use. 

Addie, glad to hear you do needlework so often.  Do you have any pics of your work that you'd care to share?  

I have a gorgeous quilt that my grandmother hand stitched from remnants of clothes I wore as a little child.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> That's awesome, LP.  I've got afghans and shawls from way back that my late mother and gma made, some of them I still use.
> 
> Addie, glad to hear you do needlework so often.  Do you have any pics of your work that you'd care to share?
> 
> I have a gorgeous quilt that my grandmother hand stitched from remnants of clothes I wore as a little child.



Yes I do. I will have to hunt for it on the computer. I have way too many pics on this dang computer. I need to put them on a disc.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Addie and Cheryl,
It is a lot of fun and a great way to forget all your aches, pains and troubles!

Addie, I would love to see some of your needlework if you have pictures.

Cheryl, cherish those treasures from your Mom and Grandma. I have some from my Mom that I love.  In fact, when we were cleaning out the apartment when Dad came to live with us, my sister and I found a tote with a bunch of items that none of us knew my Mom had made. One is a white boy's sweater with coloured "crayons" on front and back.  It is about a 3 year-old size. I held on to all of the stuff not knowing what to do with it.  My nephew and his wife just had a baby boy and so I whipped up a stuffed elephant for them from TB and I and wrapped up the sweater with a card saying with love from your great grandma Pat.  They live in Toronto so called when they got it and were so thrilled.  I know my Mom would be happy for sure!

I'm sipping some peppermint tea in hopes of stopping my cough so I can get some sleep soon.  This is becoming a nightly occurrence!


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Thanks Addie and Cheryl,
> It is a lot of fun and a great way to forget all your aches, pains and troubles!
> 
> Addie, I would love to see some of your needlework if you have pictures.
> 
> *Cheryl, cherish those treasures from your Mom and Grandma. I have some from my Mom that I love.* In fact, when we were cleaning out the apartment when Dad came to live with us, my sister and I found a tote with a bunch of items that none of us knew my Mom had made. One is a white boy's sweater with coloured "crayons" on front and back. It is about a 3 year-old size. I held on to all of the stuff not knowing what to do with it. My nephew and his wife just had a baby boy and so I whipped up a stuffed elephant for them from TB and I and wrapped up the sweater with a card saying with love from your great grandma Pat. They live in Toronto so called when they got it and were so thrilled. I know my Mom would be happy for sure!
> 
> I'm sipping some peppermint tea in hopes of stopping my cough so I can get some sleep soon. This is becoming a nightly occurrence!


 
What a nice story, LP.   I do treasure those - I feel kind of bad that the quilt my grandma made is carefully packed in a storage box, but I just don't want anything to happen to it from everyday life.  You've inspired me though - I might get it out and put it on the bed in the guest room.  At least I'd be able to look at it now and then.  That's what she would have wanted, after all.  

Hope you feel better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> What a nice story, LP.   I do treasure those - I feel kind of bad that the quilt my grandma made is carefully packed in a storage box, but I just don't want anything to happen to it from everyday life.  You've inspired me though - I might get it out and put it on the bed in the guest room.  At least I'd be able to look at it now and then.  That's what she would have wanted, after all.
> 
> Hope you feel better.




Use the quilt, Cheryl!  I have several treasured quilts, made by both DH's and my great grandmother and other relatives.  They won't keep you warm when you're no longer here and don't need them anymore!

I keep one on the guest bed, and rotate.  They were made to be used and loved.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with a dumb look on my face. Have any of you seen the ad for the Samsung Washer with a built in sink? It is a top loader. 

The purpose of the sink is to handle tough stains like blood or hand wash your delicates. It has a surface similar to those scrubbing boards that your grandparents might have used. It allows you to scrub any tough stains out before you put it in the washer. 

Do we need one of these? The price starts at the $800 mark and goes all the way up to the $1,000+ mark. 

Samsung Activewash Washing Machine Preview - CNET


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Use the quilt, Cheryl! I have several treasured quilts, made by both DH's and my great grandmother and other relatives. They won't keep you warm when you're no longer here and don't need them anymore!
> 
> I keep one on the guest bed, and rotate. They were made to be used and loved.


 
You are so right.  One is done, the other one I found hasn't been quilted yet, it's only the top.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> You are so right.  One is done, the other one I found hasn't been quilted yet, it's only the top.




Do you have a sewing machine?  Quilting isn't that hard, though it isn't my thing.  Get some quilt batting and a sheet that fits the back.  Or maybe find someone who quilts, there are many who love it, and would be happy to finish it for you.  Good luck, these are treasures!

I saw a post on Pinterest where the person used masking tape on the cloth as a seam guide.  Made sense to me!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> You are so right.  One is done, the other one I found hasn't been quilted yet, it's only the top.


You could frame the one that is just a top. Then you could hang it on the wall as art.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I am sitting here with a dumb look on my face. Have any of you seen the ad for the Samsung Washer with a built in sink? It is a top loader.
> 
> The purpose of the sink is to handle tough stains like blood or hand wash your delicates. It has a surface similar to those scrubbing boards that your grandparents might have used. It allows you to scrub any tough stains out before you put it in the washer.
> 
> Do we need one of these? The price starts at the $800 mark and goes all the way up to the $1,000+ mark.
> 
> Samsung Activewash Washing Machine Preview - CNET


I like the idea of a sink. But, I like my front loader. I really wish I had a laundry sink in the basement near my washer and dryer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Were back from our vacation.We both had a good time.
> Met with a real estate broker.It's  going to be hard finding a single level home where we want to move to. I'll find it eventually. I've been told it's my turn to make the decision of where we move to. It will be our final stop. So it has to be a good choice all around.
> 
> *No pressure.* Really. So they say.
> 
> Once I've re acclimated to our home elevation I'll post pics. I'm just very tired.We drove pretty much straight home. So my body's achy.Legs are hurting.By the looks of the house I've been missed. Our dogs insisted we keep the bedroom door open all night. They don't trust Dad anymore. He's in the dog house (again) with them. Poor Dad.
> 
> Sorry I missed you on the road Princess. Maybe next time.



Next time plan on visiting Devil's Tower and I can meet you there.  Glad you had a good trip.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Next time plan on visiting Devil's Tower and I can meet you there.  Glad you had a good trip.



Well hello stranger.
Glad your move went well.I'll need pointers soon on how you did it.

We can meet you both at Devils Tower.Once settled were planning on traveling all over.The coffee will still be on me.

Now that I think of it. You might be the first to see my retirement package deal.A new Jeep.I've always wanted one.

BEEP-BEEP I'm a Jeep...Move over ppl!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm cooking up the neighbor's purloined rhubarb.  Still looking for the right texture, I might have it now.  I let it dry out overnight.

Next I plan to make up another batch of homemade Kahlua, using the icky Newman's Special Blend Keurig cups that we find makes undrinkable swill, but they came with the machine.


----------



## GotGarlic

Homemade Kahlua, Dawg? How do you do that?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm still looking for the recipe I used the last time, GG.  Wish me luck!  Last time I made it I had a whole bunch of hotel packets of machine coffee, we were out of Kahlua, and I made it up using vodka, lots of strong coffee, brown sugar, a vanilla bean.  It turned out really good, and a lot cheaper than store bought here.  We can get it really cheap in Mexico, half the price that we pay here, and I'm a cheapskate.

I'll send you the recipe when I find it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I'm still looking for the recipe I used the last time, GG.  Wish me luck!  Last time I made it I had a whole bunch of hotel packets of machine coffee, we were out of Kahlua, and I made it up using vodka, lots of strong coffee, brown sugar, a vanilla bean.  It turned out really good, and a lot cheaper than store bought here.  We can get it really cheap in Mexico, half the price that we pay here, and I'm a cheapskate.
> 
> I'll send you the recipe when I find it.



That would be great! I love Kahlua. It's expensive here, too. But it's great in Rachael Ray's Quick Tiramisu


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang.  I couldn't find the original recipe, but here's what I'm doing:

Dumped, boiled up, strained and drained a whole bunch of Keurig cups we didn't like for coffee.  Didn't care for the Newmans. I used about 9 K cups, and a half pot of water in a 4 quart pot.

Added about a cup of brown sugar, and a quarter cup of agave syrup, along with a couple of split vanilla beans.  You could probably use vanilla extract.  Right now I'm waiting for the mix to reduce.  After it cools, I'll strain it again and add vodka.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks. It never occurred to me to make Kahlua at home. Can't wait to give it a try  I have homemade vanilla extract so I'll use that.


----------



## Dawgluver

GG, wish I could send you a taste.  Even without booze, it's outstanding!  I see a white Russian in my near future.

It's a great way to use up coffees that aren't something you would usually drink.

A lot of the Kahlua recipes online use instant coffee.  I like mine better!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Do you have a sewing machine? Quilting isn't that hard, though it isn't my thing. Get some quilt batting and a sheet that fits the back. Or maybe find someone who quilts, there are many who love it, and would be happy to finish it for you. Good luck, these are treasures!
> 
> I saw a post on Pinterest where the person used masking tape on the cloth as a seam guide. Made sense to me!


 
No sewing machine here - I think I'll take it to a quilt shop here in town.  The ladies there do wonderful work, and know their stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> No sewing machine here - I think I'll take it to a quilt shop here in town.  The ladies there do wonderful work, and know their stuff.




Then I would go for it!  Sleep with your "new" quilt.  

I think we don't use our stuff enough.  You reminded me to rotate my quilt, Cheryl, thanks!


----------



## CarolPa

If anything ever happened to DH I would either have to hire someone to cut the grass or get an electric mower.  Right now I'm leaning toward hiring someone.  I would never want to play around with gasoline.


----------



## Dawgluver

CarolPa said:


> If anything ever happened to DH I would either have to hire someone to cut the grass or get an electric mower.  Right now I'm leaning toward hiring someone.  I would never want to play around with gasoline.




Our yard is so lumpy and sloped, I would hire someone to mow it too.  

Right now, we have a few neighbor kids I could hire.  But they're growing up fast, and DH is still capable of mowing, though he complains bitterly.


----------



## Andy M.

One of the greatest pleasures of condo living is that I don't have to do any yard work or pool care, and very little snow shoveling.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH needs something to complain bitterly about.  Mowing and snow shoveling make his life complete.

Need to make some more hummingbird food, I see the feeder is empty.  I bought a new one this year.


----------



## LPBeier

TB bought a tiny electric mower from a garage sale a couple of years ago. It is perfect for our tiny bit of grass we had put in for Violet.

I am enjoying a little peace for a few minutes while TB, Violet and our weekend guest go for a walk.  Every Thursday night we have our friend Kay's almost 4 year old son stay for an over night.  The on Saturdays we pick up his 5 year old sister for the night.  This gives Kay a chance to have one on one time with her kids and to get some housework done! And it gives us kid time which is great! This is a very sad situation with an abusive husband/father who is now totally out of the picture. But there are still pieces to pick up from the damage he caused.

We will probably take her to the park again before taking her home.


----------



## Chef Munky

CarolPa said:


> If anything ever happened to DH I would either have to hire someone to cut the grass or get an electric mower.  Right now I'm leaning toward hiring someone.  I would never want to play around with gasoline.



I've seen my husband mow the lawn exactly once in the 31 years we've been together.How lucky you are.

It's always been me who mows the lawn and keep up with everything else.Gasoline, maintenance didn't bother me.It was pulling that cord.I'm short.Had to put a leg on the lower bar just to get it pulled.

Our sons took over when they were old enough.That stopped when they grew up.Got jobs and started college.Now it's back to me.

I after posting and asking Andy about the mower went out and pulled weeds, straightened up my favorite flower beds.When I was done my neck was hurting.Didn't think anything of it except that maybe I had done too much.

Woke up the next morning with such a backache,I couldn't even stand up straight.My husband took me in to see a Chiropractor.He could barely do the pressure point,weight exam on me.He said that my back from the neck to lower back was so inflamed he didn't want to examine me any farther until the he got the xrays back.I'll know next week just how bad my back is really shot.

Yep, it's time to hire someone.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no Munky! Back pane is the pits. I hope it feels better soon. I've been having back pain and Robaxin is my friend. I get the one with no pain reliever, so I can take a strong pain reliever if the Robaxin doesn't handle it.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Oh no Munky! Back pane is the pits. I hope it feels better soon. I've been having back pain and Robaxin is my friend. I get the one with no pain reliever, so I can take a strong pain reliever if the Robaxin doesn't handle it.



It's been a few days sleepless nights.I'm not feeling any different the pain is pretty bad.If I get cranky around here let me know.I'll go take a nap!

What is Robaxin?
I've only been taking otc tylenol.Just one when I wake up.1 in the afternoon.1before bed.

Being over dosed by Dr's in the past I'm extremely paranoid about taking anything beyond what I'm already taking.


----------



## Andy M.

Robaxin is the brand name for the generic methocarbamol.  It's a muscle relaxant.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for work, eating strawberries for breakfast.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> It's been a few days sleepless nights.I'm not feeling any different the pain is pretty bad.If I get cranky around here let me know.I'll go take a nap!
> 
> What is Robaxin?
> I've only been taking otc tylenol.Just one when I wake up.1 in the afternoon.1before bed.
> 
> Being over dosed by Dr's in the past I'm extremely paranoid about taking anything beyond what I'm already taking.



Your body actually heals better when your pain is kept under control. If you feel that the prescribed dose is too much, talk to your doctor about cutting back. You only need enough to relieve the pain and that amount varies from person to person. 

Getting enough sleep is also I'm for healing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just put a pan of pita chips into the oven to bake. I sprayed them with olive oil cooking spray and sprinkled them with salt and Penzey's salt-free Mural of Flavor. Smells wonderful and goes great with tzatziki,which I have left over from yesterday.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> ...
> What is Robaxin?
> I've only been taking otc tylenol.Just one when I wake up.1 in the afternoon.1before bed.
> 
> Being over dosed by Dr's in the past I'm extremely paranoid about taking anything beyond what I'm already taking.


Robaxin is the brand name of a muscle relaxant specifically for back pain. It comes in different versions and don't need a prescription. The versions with ibuprofen are a lot more expensive and at my pharmacy it would be cheaper to buy the pain reliever separately. If you are concerned about taking too much, talk to the pharmacist. I find most pharmacists like to talk about the stuff they spent all those years learning.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I just put a pan of pita chips into the oven to bake. I sprayed them with olive oil cooking spray and sprinkled them with salt and Penzey's salt-free Mural of Flavor. Smells wonderful and goes great with tzatziki,which I have left over from yesterday.



Ten minutes later. We had to check it for quality, of course.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> ...It comes in different versions and don't need a prescription...




Rx is required in the USA.  At least for some strengths.


----------



## CWS4322

I've disconnected the smoke detectors. I am going to smoke chicken thighs on the stove top. The thighs are marinating now. Hopefully, I won't burn the house done. Where is the fire extinguisher...got it.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> Your body actually heals better when your pain is kept under control. If you feel that the prescribed dose is too much, talk to your doctor about cutting back. You only need enough to relieve the pain and that amount varies from person to person.
> 
> Getting enough sleep is also I'm for healing.



I haven't been prescribed any kind of pain meds.He didn't offer me any anyways,which tells me he's not the kind of Dr that thinks a pill cures everything.My kind of Dr.
He wants to know more before he does anything else.

What I mean about being over dosed before.That was issues I was having with my heart meds.The Dr at the time was ignoring me about the side effects.Dropped him like a hot rock, and the meds to.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't believe "a pill cures everything" either and I talk extensively with my doctors about my health issues. We discuss pros and cons and decide together what to do. All I'm saying is you don't have to suffer and pain management is a legitimate, reasonable medical treatment.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting  here listening to the 5:30 a.m. news. They are starting a pilot program in Gloucester. If you are really sincere about wanting to become drug free, turn in your needles and drugs. You will be immediately taken to a hospital to get you over the worst of withdrawal. You are guaranteed to not be arrested. All the needed services have been put in place such as follow-up social workers, jobs, housing, etc. They will do everything they can to get you on your feet. 

As someone stated, this is a disease, not always a choice of lifestyle. Certainly you choose to take that drug the first time. But are you strong enough to stand up to peer pressure? Not all young people are. Several young and "old" addicts have joined the program. The only part of the program that comes under scrutiny is if you have a past record for dealing or selling drugs, you are not eligible for this program. The main reason drug addicts turn to selling is in order to support their own habit. They should have sought help first. 

I hope it is a tremendous success. Then maybe other communities will follow suit. Our present way of dealing with the drug problem has been a total failure. The problem just gets bigger and bigger.  

Alcoholism has for years now been treated as a disease. It took a long time for society to recognize that it is a disease, not a choice. When something is addictive then it becomes a disease. Curing one's self without support is not always possible. You need to have a 'good buddy' there ready to help you through the rough spots.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> I haven't been prescribed any kind of pain meds.He didn't offer me any anyways,which tells me he's not the kind of Dr that thinks a pill cures everything.My kind of Dr.
> He wants to know more before he does anything else.
> 
> What I mean about being over dosed before.That was issues I was having with my heart meds.The Dr at the time was ignoring me about the side effects.Dropped him like a hot rock, and the meds to.



I was being over medicated for high blood pressure. I was scheduled to go in for eye surgery and when I went for the pre-op work up, they couldn't get a BP reading on me. I had taken my BP meds just before I left the house. By the time I got to the hospital, they were working at their highest point. I slipped into oblivion. The last  thing I heard was "Do we have a crash cart?" I was being prescribed my meds according to my age and not my size and weight. That little incident made it possible for me, my son Poo who is my medical proxy and my doctor to sit down and go over all my meds. A lot of them had been prescribed by a different doctor every time I was admitted to the hospital. So now My Dr. goes over every medicine when I come home from the hospital. If he and my son agree on it, then he writes the order under his drug number. And if he doesn't, then he contacts the doctor who wrote the original script and tell him/her that he is changing it and why. He has even gone so far as to rescind a script that was written in the hospital since I was already on a drug for just such a purpose. No need to duplicate it. 

Fortunately I have a child that is in medicine. He and my doctor both believe that as you get up there in years, there is no need for you to be in pain. But if you are young enough, suck it up and go for pain management. Even in these latter years in my life, I still try some pain management ideas I was given. Sometimes they work, sometimes not. Mostly not. At least not for me. Only because no one ever told me about pain management. By the time I heard about it, too late. I did give it a valiant try, to no avail. All that did was make the pain worse. I am prescribed two pills three times a day for chronic pain. If I take one as soon as I feel the pain, I very rarely need the second one. But I do have to take that one three times a day. That leaves me three to take another day when I will need it even more. I do take two at night just before I am settling down for the night. I am guaranteed a painless night's sleep.


----------



## GotGarlic

There's no reason to wait until an "incident" happens before discussing your meds with your doctor. Every time I see my PCP, GI doctor or surgeon, at check-in I'm given a list of all the meds I'm on according to their records and we go over them. And when I'm admitted to the hospital, same thing - the nurse goes over my meds and medical history with me when I get there and again when I'm discharged. I'm surprised your doctors aren't doing that. It seems like standard medical practice these days. 

Pain management includes taking pain killers as needed. So if you're taking meds for pain, you're doing pain management.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> There's no reason to wait until an "incident" happens before discussing your meds with your doctor. Every time I see my PCP, GI doctor or surgeon, at check-in I'm given a list of all the meds I'm on according to their records and we go over them. And when I'm admitted to the hospital, same thing - the nurse goes over my meds and medical history with me when I get there and again when I'm discharged. I'm surprised your doctors aren't doing that. It seems like standard medical practice these days.
> 
> Pain management includes taking pain killers as needed. So if you're taking meds for pain, you're doing pain management.



I have a complete list of every med and medical device I use on a daily basis. This always travels with me in my purse and is in the computer whereby the hospital has total access. I have discovered over the years, that doctors are reluctant to take the time to look over your medical record as a whole. I find myself all the time, "Didn't you see that in my record?" They don't want to admit that they haven't read the whole thing and mumble something unintelligible and leave to go back and look. They don't take kindly to being found out. 

Pain management is also learning to mentally control your pain. Not just with pain meds. For a lot of people, that method works. When Pirate had his rotor cap repaired, because he is a recovering drug addict, he refused pain meds after the surgery. He instead went to "Pain Management" and learned how to think himself out of pain. Along with Tylenol.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Pain management is also learning to mentally control your pain. Not just with pain meds. For a lot of people, that method works. When Pirate had his rotor cap repaired, because he is a recovering drug addict, he refused pain meds after the surgery. He instead went to "Pain Management" and learned how to think himself out of pain. Along with Tylenol.



I realize that, which is why I said pain management includes pain meds as needed. It was confusing when you spoke of pain meds and pain management as if they were two different things.


----------



## Katie H

I just returned home after my weekly grocery shopping and have my feet up.  Where I'm sitting I can see out the front window at one of the many hummingbird feeders we have.  I'm being treated to quite a "show."  These little critters are zooming and flying about just like TIE fighters in Star Wars.  Zip, zoom....in straight lines, shooting like little feathered stars.  What a fun sight!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds wonderful. Thanks for the smile, Katie


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds wonderful. Thanks for the smile, Katie


Yes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bunnies!!!  There are Bunnies!!!  Cotton-tail's.  So cute!  I just got back from playing with my cats at Mom's and the new kitten in the house.  He is a bouncing terror, name of McGee from NCIS, we've been calling him Proby.  He's an orange tabby with blue eyes.

Off to bed for a nap, work tomorrow night.  Trying to get used to working nights again.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Bunnies!!!  There are Bunnies!!!  Cotton-tail's.  So cute!  I just got back from playing with my cats at Mom's and the new kitten in the house.  He is a bouncing terror, name of McGee from NCIS, we've been calling him Proby.  He's an orange tabby with blue eyes.
> 
> Off to bed for a nap, work tomorrow night.  Trying to get used to working nights again.


Just wait 'til those bunnies are eating the stuff in your garden. They won't be nearly as cute.

I'm glad to hear that your cats are talking to you again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Love the birds and bunnies stories! I got to watch an American goldfinch couple, a catbird, a downy woodpecker, and a male cardinal today, along with my squirrely friends. My honey bunny did not show up, however. 

I did get some other stuff done besides critter watch. I made a batch of marinated green beans and sorted through my cookbook shelves. Now I'm chillin' (literally) and listening to the baseball game.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bunnies are brats.  So are deer.  I have no idea who's been eating my perennials, suspecting deer.  Bunnies are having fun eating my bean seedlings in the fenced in vegetable garden, as the deer can't get in.

Watched a juvenile male hummingbird give his approval to the new feeder I bought.  The old feeder has been falling apart, and the hummingbirds have been complaining bitterly.  They buzz the big picture window.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baby Bunnies running across the road at 5:30 in the morning is frightening...at least there is no other traffic so I can stop or swerve.


----------



## Dawgluver

They are so cute, aren't they? There's one that's about 6 inches that lives in my shade garden amongst the hostas and shrubs, and I suspect him/her of pilfering my fenced in vegetable garden.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Baby Bunnies running across the road at 5:30 in the morning is frightening...at least there is no other traffic so I can stop or swerve.


 
Same here.  Every now and then I have to brake for bunnies, or a family of quail, or roadrunners ,  but there isn't much car traffic out here so it's usually not a biggie to put on the brakes.  

Glad to see you back, princess.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wild turkeys, coons, possums and deer are an issue here on the back roads.

A couple eons ago, DH and one of his buddies and I were headed to a big tennis tournament they were playing in out of town.  Our friend had a big cup of coffee.  DH hit the brakes to avoid hitting a rabbit.  Our friend wore his coffee all down the front of his white shorts.

Thankfully, they were both beat in the first round, and we all went shopping after that.  I have NEVER seen any men so eager to go shopping.  The friend didn't want his wife to know they got beat so early!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Love the birds and bunnies stories! I got to watch an American goldfinch couple, a catbird, a downy woodpecker, and a male cardinal today, along with my squirrely friends. My honey bunny did not show up, however.
> 
> I did get some other stuff done besides critter watch. I made a batch of marinated green beans and sorted through my cookbook shelves. Now I'm chillin' (literally) and listening to the baseball game.


 
Sounds good, CG.  I love marinated green beans.   

I've also been going through shelves of cookbooks.  I'm giving the bookcase to my daughter for her new house, so I'm transferring them to another bookcase.  And I can't seem to put one single cookbook away without browsing through it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Same here.  Every now and then I have to brake for bunnies, or a family of quail, or roadrunners ,  but there isn't much car traffic out here so it's usually not a biggie to put on the brakes.
> 
> *Glad to see you back, princess*.



Thank you Cheryl.  Nice to be back.  Life has been too hectic lately, it's finally calming down a bit.


----------



## CarolPa

We have lots of bunnies in our neighborhood.  To me, that's a sign that the feral cats are gone.  When the cats were around we never saw bunnies.  All we have is tomato plants and they haven't shown an interest in them.  The groundhogs like them though!  Our local groundhogs must have been busy over the winter.  Lots of baby groundhogs running around.  When they get bigger DH will trap them and relocate them in the woods down the road.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you Cheryl.  Nice to be back.  Life has been too hectic lately, it's finally calming down a bit.



It's official folks. Notice PF has changed her location from Montana to Wyoming! `And pretty soon she will be in her new home with Shrek at her side.


----------



## Katie H

Even though last night was officially the full moon, we didn't get to see it because the sky was thick with clouds.  However...

     tonight is a different story.  Clear sky and beautiful huge full moon!

Love it.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Even though last night was officially the full moon, we didn't get to see it because the sky was thick with clouds.  However...
> 
> tonight is a different story.  Clear sky and beautiful huge full moon!
> 
> Love it.



I love to see the full moon in the fall. There is a bridge we have to cross to get to Chelsea. If you are there at just the right time when it is rising, there is a moment or so where it has just fully cleared the horizon and is sitting right on the railing in all of it full glory. Absolutely breath taking. I have been privileged to catch it a couple of time. Brings traffic to a full halt. The best view is in October. Sometimes you can catch it in November also. 

And no, I didn't have the urge to howl at the moon. But you do want to cry at the beauty of it. Nothing like Mother Nature doing her job at her best.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to deal with another kidney infection and finish a photo video for one of my "kids" who is graduating this year.  Our church puts on a banquet every year for the grads and I started photo presentations years ago when I was in charge of the tech crew.  I only do them now for my special kids and this one tops the list. I have known him literally since the day he was born and am a second mom to him and his older brother.

As for the infection, if the antibiotics don't start working by Saturday, I will be on IV twice daily at the out-patient clinic so I am doing everything to stay away from that!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Washed and hung out the sheets already this morning (hope the rain holds off until this afternoon). I am just going to leave and go to our last family owned grocery store in town  and get some of their bone in pork chops for supper, they are so good.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to deal with another kidney infection and finish a photo video for one of my "kids" who is graduating this year.  Our church puts on a banquet every year for the grads and I started photo presentations years ago when I was in charge of the tech crew.  I only do them now for my special kids and this one tops the list. I have known him literally since the day he was born and am a second mom to him and his older brother.
> 
> As for the infection, if the antibiotics don't start working by Saturday, I will be on IV twice daily at the out-patient clinic so I am doing everything to stay away from that!


Have fun with the video presentation.

The kidney infection is a bummer. (((Hugs))) and keeping my fingers crossed that the antibiotics work.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry to hear about that infection, LP. Hope you get better without needing the IV solution. 

I'm getting a birthday pedicure!


----------



## JoAnn L.

LPBeier said:


> I'm trying to deal with another kidney infection and finish a photo video for one of my "kids" who is graduating this year.  Our church puts on a banquet every year for the grads and I started photo presentations years ago when I was in charge of the tech crew.  I only do them now for my special kids and this one tops the list. I have known him literally since the day he was born and am a second mom to him and his older brother.
> 
> As for the infection, if the antibiotics don't start working by Saturday, I will be on IV twice daily at the out-patient clinic so I am doing everything to stay away from that!



I sure hope the antibiotics start working. Take care.  Jo


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope you feel better very soon, LP.

***********
This is a crazy month so far and it's just begun.  Birthday and anniversary celebrations, and since the grands are all out of school now, we're all trying to get together for visits.  I always end up being the coordinator and I don't mind at all, it's just difficult to arrange times when my sons-in-law are both off work at the same times.    It's hard for them to take time off work when they're scheduled, because one is a cop and the other is a firefighter, so they have to find someone else to cover. 

Plus, the firefighter works 2-3 day shifts in a row and has to stay at the station, and the cop is on the 6PM to 6AM shift now so he has to sleep during the day.  Oy.


----------



## Kayelle

Admirable professions for both of your "sons", Cheryl. Kudos to you for doing the family planning it has to be an ever changing challenge. Steve would tell you to use a spread sheet. He has one for everything!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, good luck with that scheduling. It sounds tricky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks ladies - it is a challenge, to be sure.  I've got a couple of days now where I can't do much, my oldest daughter is in Texas for a friend's wedding. 

Kay, I wouldn't know the first thing about making a spreadsheet.  BTW, one my SIL's is a Steve, too.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> ...Steve would tell you to use a spread sheet. He has one for everything!



Steve and I think alike.  I use spreadsheets for everything.  I was using spreadsheets before there was Excel.


----------



## Dawgluver

I wouldn't have a clue about making a spreadsheet.  It would all be in cursive longhand, which would then be indecipherable, as my handwriting is horrid.  Guess I should have been a doctor!


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Steve and I think alike.  I use spreadsheets for everything.  I was using spreadsheets before there was Excel.



Steve was doing the same Andy. I wouldn't have a clue how to do one, and now I'm too lazy to care because he's so good at it.


----------



## Andy M.

What is a normal non-sale per pound price for a tri-tip?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Steve and I think alike.  I use spreadsheets for everything.  I was using spreadsheets before there was Excel.



If I recall correctly, Steve is an engineer and you're an accountant. That explains that


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Steve and I think alike.  I use spreadsheets for everything.  I was using spreadsheets before there was Excel.


Me too. I met my first spreadsheet when I got an Atari ST in 1985. People asked what games I played on it and I answered that I played spreadsheet.  

I thought it was the nfitiest thing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> What is a normal non-sale per pound price for a tri-tip?


 
It's $5.99/lb. here right now at my local Stater Brothers.  Typically here it runs between that and $7/lb.  It's a smallish cut, usually between 1.5 and 2.25 lbs. or so. I can usually get one for between $12 and $15, and it's almost all useable meat.


----------



## Souschef

taxlady said:


> Me too. I met my first spreadsheet when I got an Atari ST in 1985. People asked what games I played on it and I answered that I played spreadsheet.
> 
> I thought it was the niftiest thing.


Lotus 1-2-3?

I get sign in sheets from a local church that feeds the needy once a week. I have to enter the names, gender, age, and ethnicity of each person into a spreadsheet for 300-500 people. I then have to generate reports once a month by the number of people in each category.
This data is needed to qualify for grants and the food banks.


----------



## taxlady

Souschef said:


> Lotus 1-2-3?
> 
> I get sign in sheets from a local church that feeds the needy once a week. I have to enter the names, gender, age, and ethnicity of each person into a spreadsheet for 300-500 people. I then have to generate reports once a month by the number of people in each category.
> This data is needed to qualify for grants and the food banks.


I don't remember the name, but it was Lotus compatible. It had some stuff that Lotus didn't have, so you had to point and click for that stuff so it wouldn't become part of a formula or something. Lotus didn't run on anything with a mouse at the time.

Yeah, that's how I would store that kind of data too.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> It's $5.99/lb. here right now at my local Stater Brothers.  Typically here it runs between that and $7/lb.  It's a smallish cut, usually between 1.5 and 2.25 lbs. or so. I can usually get one for between $12 and $15, and it's almost all useable meat.



They also sell them untrimmed for less per pound. I prefer to trim them myself because they're often trimmed too close for my liking. There's quite a thick a fat cap, and I prefer to have some of that fat burn up for the flavor.


----------



## Andy M.

Souschef said:


> Lotus 1-2-3?
> 
> I get sign in sheets from a local church that feeds the needy once a week. I have to enter the names, gender, age, and ethnicity of each person into a spreadsheet for 300-500 people. I then have to generate reports once a month by the number of people in each category.
> This data is needed to qualify for grants and the food banks.



Once you set up the spreadsheets, all the work is in the data entry.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Once you set up the spreadsheets, all the work is in the data entry.


But the fun is in setting it up.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> They also sell them untrimmed for less per pound. I prefer to trim them myself because they're often trimmed too close for my liking. There's quite a thick a fat cap, and I prefer to have some of that fat burn up for the flavor.


 
I hear ya on the fat cap, Kay.  Fat=flavor and I like to leave some on too, and let it baste itself while it's grilling.   Curious what they go for down south where you are?  

We only have 2 grocery stores here within about a hundred miles  - Albertson's and Staters.  Staters has the best meat selection and at least 3 or 4 butchers at all times compared to Alb one butcher on duty.  But Alb is bigger and therefore has a bigger selection on other things.  Sometimes depending what I want I'll shop both in one day, since they're only 2 miles apart.


----------



## Zhizara

Oh, those green 13 column spreadsheets!  At the time, I actually enjoyed them, especially getting them to balance.

Today, I look back and wonder how we managed without computers.  I have Excel spreadsheets for listing the books I've read, lists of food in the freezer, fridge,

Actually now that I have direct deposit, I don't need to do any kind of spreadsheet.  I can check my balance by pushing a few buttons on my phone, and I know what I have available because all purchases are recorded as I make them.

I love the technical age I live in.

Most of my Excel spreadsheets are just forms to help me keep tabs on what food I have on hand.

The book list is so I don't buy another copy of a book I've already read.  I keep an up to date copy in my pocket book.  This is a necessity for me as I read 4 or 5 books a week.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> But the fun is in setting it up.




Yes!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Once you set up the spreadsheets, all the work is in the data entry.



When I worked for the church, the woman who kept track of the incoming funds and collections was a mess at bookkeeping. She had pieces of paper all over her desk and only she knew what everything was. They were still doing it manually. No one wanted the job because she would have packed every bit of that mess in a shoe box and then given it to the new bookkeeper to figure out on their own. So I set up a spreadsheet of all the envelopes and cash that came in each week. It took me several months doing in my spare time at home at night. By the time I had it finished, the finance committee had a monthly report of how much monies came in and a final report at the end of the year, All you had to do was enter the cash each week with the data, and then just press one key on the keyboard and the report would print out. The congregation was getting up in years and none of them really knew about computers except to do emails.

So when I came along for the job as church secretary, they wanted someone who could get their finances in order on a computer. One of the members worked at MIT as a secretary and was taking (free) computer courses such as word and excel so she could take over as head of the finance committee. I think I taught her more about what excel could do than the course she was taking. We used to crack up when I would show her something she had never covered in class. Her favorite expression became, "Well I am becoming smarter than my instructor. He should get fired and I will get hired. And then I will make more money." I taught her all the shortcuts and when she would use them in class, her instructor would always ask her if she had ever taken excel before. And there were a couple of tricks I taught her and she passed them on to her instructor. I honestly think he was teaching excel 1.0. 

I ended up giving her the manual for the latest edition of excel to read and practice at home. And she did just that. A great student and eager to learn everything. I felt very happy turning everything over to her when I left.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Oh, those green 13 column spreadsheets!  At the time, I actually enjoyed them, especially getting them to balance.
> 
> Today, I look back and wonder how we managed without computers.  I have Excel spreadsheets for listing the books I've read, lists of food in the freezer, fridge,
> 
> Actually now that I have direct deposit, I don't need to do any kind of spreadsheet.  I can check my balance by pushing a few buttons on my phone, and I know what I have available because all purchases are recorded as I make them.
> 
> I love the technical age I live in.
> 
> Most of my Excel spreadsheets are just forms to help me keep tabs on what food I have on hand.
> 
> The book list is so I don't buy another copy of a book I've already read.  I keep an up to date copy in my pocket book.  This is a necessity for me as I read 4 or 5 books a week.



Z, when I was in H.S. I took a couple of college courses (Latin, Advanced English) along with the Office Studies I was taking. One of the classes was for "Office Machines." Typewriters, and adding machines, along with some others. I was telling my daughter about the adding machines. She just can't grasp what I was talking about. "You mean like a computer Ma?"


----------



## taxlady

Addie, you reminded me of an old calculator that was still used in the late '60s and early '70s in Denmark. Did you ever use one of these calculators? I thought they were very nifty.


----------



## Andy M.

When I first started work in accounting in the late 60s, we used a Friden Comptometer to calculate number for those green 13 column spreadsheets.


----------



## Chef Munky

Not sure if this should be what are you doing or a vent. They both coincide with each other.

I'd like to slap the pharmaceutical companies. It would just make my day.
All those years of tolerating taking the heart meds. Living with the side effects.Being told to relax it's all part of your getting better.

My back xrays were shown to me yesterday. The damage has been done.
The constant now unrelenting pain inflammation is something that I'll now have to get used to dealing with.I'm going to try herbal supplements. Going in once a week for pressure point relaxation.

The meds caused me to loose some muscle mass. Which is causing all the inflammation. I was also told that they can see, and it will be sent to my Dr. An additional serious problem. He better get on it.

waiting for the Tylenol to kick in.


----------



## taxlady

Aw Munky, that's terrible. I hope your doctor is helpful.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, that sux, Munky.  Hope things get better.

I'm very pleased.  My favorite swimsuit, which is black and white and "high test" came back from our last vacation with the white parts orange.  Researching, there's an ingredient in sunscreen that does that.  So I soaked it in Oxyclean and washed it in our high iron-containing well water.  Worst thing I could do.  The orange came out even darker, apparently the combination of Oxyclean and well water will do that.  I was greatly annoyed, considering the suit was expensive and had a large amount of spandex.  

I looked a bit more online, and found a recommendation to soak it in citric acid and water overnight, and lo and behold, the white parts are white again!  Who knew?  I've had the citric acid powder in the cupboard for maybe 20 years!


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear you found a way to rescue that swimsuit. Maybe I should pick up some citric acid.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm now soaking a favorite swimsuit coverup that also has orange sunscreen stains on it, and it was washed in Oxyclean and put through the dryer several times.  If the citric acid works on it as well, I'm buying more!

Though I do hope nothing falls apart!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm now soaking a favorite swimsuit coverup that also has orange sunscreen stains on it, and it was washed in Oxyclean and put through the dryer several times.  If the citric acid works on it as well, I'm buying more!
> 
> Though I do hope nothing falls apart!


Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I'm now soaking a favorite swimsuit coverup that also has orange sunscreen stains on it, and it was washed in Oxyclean and put through the dryer several times.  If the citric acid works on it as well, I'm buying more!
> 
> Though I do hope nothing falls apart!



Would white vinegar do the same thing that the citric acid is doing?

They are both acids, citric acid vs acetic acid.

I'm not sure, just trying to save you some room on the shelf for the next twenty years!


----------



## Andy M.

I put on a pot of pizza sauce to simmer in the kitchen for tonight's and future pizzas.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I put on a pot of pizza sauce to simmer in the kitchen for tonight's and future pizzas.



Have you posted your pizza sauce recipe? I haven't found one I like.


----------



## Andy M.

I don't think so.  

It's just onion, garlic, paste, tomato, oregano, basil, salt, pepper and wine.  I usually make up a 28 Oz can's worth and freeze it in pizza-sized portions.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Would white vinegar do the same thing that the citric acid is doing?
> 
> They are both acids, citric acid vs acetic acid.
> 
> I'm not sure, just trying to save you some room on the shelf for the next twenty years!




I'm not sure if vinegar would work.  The websites said citric acid.  I'm just thrilled to pieces that something worked!  Oxyclean has always been my go-to, but I had no idea it would react with sunscreen and iron well water like it did.

The key might be well-aged citric acid!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It's just onion, garlic, paste, tomato, oregano, basil, salt, pepper and wine.  I usually make up a 28 Oz can's worth and freeze it in pizza-sized portions.



Proportions! I need proportions!


----------



## Andy M.

1, 3, 6, 28, 1, 1, to taste, to taste and 1/2. 

OK.

EVOO
1 small onion
3 garlic
6 oz can tomato paste
28 oz can tomato
Tb oregano,
Tb basil
salt and pepper to taste
1/2 cup wine (I use vermouth)

Sauté the onion and garlic in the oil.  Add the paste and sauté until the paste darkens and starts to caramelize.  Add the rest of the ingredients.  
At this point I use a stick blender to puree it all as I like smooth pizza sauce.  BTB, RTS and simmer for 30 minutes.

If the sauce is too acidic for your taste, add a half tsp of baking soda, stir it in and simmer for a couple of minutes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you! I appreciate your indulgence


----------



## Dawgluver

The Belmont!  A whole one minute and 30 seconds, but I just have to watch.

American Pharoah just won the Triple Crown!  First TC in 37 years!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you! I appreciate your indulgence



My pleasure to share.  I hope you like it.


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds good, Andy. 

Congrats to American Pharoah!  I didn't see the race, but it's all over the internet.  What an accomplishment after so many years!

Well, we were finally able to set a date for the first trip for family and friends to come up and all get together - next Saturday.  There's a few celebrations - my youngest daughter will be turning 30th that weekend, she and my SIL just bought their first house and just moved in a couple of weeks ago, and one of the grands had a birthday recently, too.  

I've been working on a menu today - so far, I think it will be sliced roast beef and ham, an assortment of breads and cheeses, potato salad, deviled eggs, fruit bowls, a veggie tray with dips, and cake and ice cream.  
More get togethers throughout the month, into July.  More birthdays then.  But I'll worry about that once we get through this one.


----------



## Dawgluver

Busy busy, Cheryl!  Wow!  Have fun!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Dawg.  It'll be fun!  15 adults and 6 kids, so far...she just texted me with a possible few more.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Run away!  (Inserts Monty Python Holy Grail skit.)

You're a good mom and grandma!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Dawg...anytime family and friends can get together and celebrate something with lots of food, is good. Especially good when everyone likes each other!


----------



## CWS4322

Trying to settle the dogs. Neighbours down the road are having a party...either that, or their house is on fire. The dogs are going ballistic. I can't quite see what is going on through the trees, but there a lot of noise coming from that direction. And a lot of flashing lights, etc.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, you reminded me of an old calculator that was still used in the late '60s and early '70s in Denmark. Did you ever use one of these calculators? I thought they were very nifty.



I remember when I first walked into the classroom and saw those machines. My first thought was, "well, here comes failure. I don't remember Failure being a course I signed up for." It had six rows of keys. My hands are very small and I was afraid to lift my hand off the keys and was afraid to stretch my fingers out. My teacher reminded me that I played the piano and did both all the time. All of a sudden the keys were like magic to me.  If I could reach an octave+ on the piano, then I could do it on the keys here.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I started on one of these in the 70's, even at that time it was a dinosaur.  We used it to post our daily income, expense, etc... and then generate a daily financial statement.  I remember one time we were working late and I had a bottle of soda sitting on the desk, when the carriage return kicked in it knocked it over and into the fireproof file where we kept the ledger cards, I thought I was going to get fired that night!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea, it is now the  rule (has been since the 70's) in every State agency office that you are not allowed to have liquid drinks on your desk. Too many accidents. Too much lost information that would have to be retrieved from the main frame.


----------



## LPBeier

I am "resting" so I can go to our church's grad banquet tonight.  Several kids we have watched grow up are graduating this year, but there is a special guy who I have literally known since the day he was born and have become a second mother to.  I did a video tribute to him which will be shown with ones for each of the grads.  I am so excited!

I will go get my hair cut and my friend is going to do my nails, but otherwise I am just going to relax so I have the energy to make it through the evening.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I'm very pleased.  My favorite swimsuit, which is black and white and "high test" came back from our last vacation with the white parts orange.  Researching, there's an ingredient in sunscreen that does that.  So I soaked it in Oxyclean and washed it in our high iron-containing well water.  Worst thing I could do.  The orange came out even darker, apparently the combination of Oxyclean and well water will do that.  I was greatly annoyed, considering the suit was expensive and had a large amount of spandex.
> 
> I looked a bit more online, and found a recommendation to soak it in citric acid and water overnight, and lo and behold, the white parts are white again!  Who knew?  I've had the citric acid powder in the cupboard for maybe 20 years!



I researched how to remove rust from old knives and citric acid came up.  I got a tall skinny vase and filled with hot water and some citric acid, after a couple hours most of the rust was gone!  These were my granddad's knives passed down to my dad, and they had been neglected, glad I could save them!


----------



## Andy M.

Just whipped up a batch of apple squares.  I love this recipe, so quick and easy, not to mention delicious.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I researched how to remove rust from old knives and citric acid came up.  I got a tall skinny vase and filled with hot water and some citric acid, after a couple hours most of the rust was gone!  These were my granddad's knives passed down to my dad, and they had been neglected, glad I could save them!




Good to know!  Makes sense.  Citric acid has been added to my cleaning arsenal, which previously had only white vinegar, rubbing alcohol, Dawn dish detergent and Oxyclean.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Just whipped up a batch of apple squares.  I love this recipe, so quick and easy, not to mention delicious.


Have you posted the recipe?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> I researched how to remove rust from old knives and citric acid came up...


This is a timely comment! I've been going through boxes in the garage for our garage sale. Came across a couple of camp knives that must have been my Dad's. Rusty as all get-out. I think we'll try to restore them, then "gift" one each of our kids with a memento.

**************************

Right now I'm stuffing my face and listening to baseball. Later tonight I'll be stuffing my face and watching basketball. Sure hope way later tonight I'm not stuffing my face with Tums.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Have you posted the recipe?




I'm sure I did but can't find it so I posted it again.  

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/apple-squares-93133.html#post1424981


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Good to know! Makes sense. Citric acid has been added to my cleaning arsenal, which previously had only *white vinegar, rubbing alcohol, Dawn dish detergent* and Oxyclean.


 
Is that equal amounts of each, Dawg?  I've forgotten, and need to replenish my spray bottle.


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef said:


> I researched how to remove rust from old knives and citric acid came up. I got a tall skinny vase and filled with hot water and some citric acid, after a couple hours most of the rust was gone! These were my granddad's knives passed down to my dad, and they had been neglected, glad I could save them!


 
Thank you for this info, BC! I've got some too that need to be cleaned up.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Is that equal amounts of each, Dawg?  I've forgotten, and need to replenish my spray bottle.




Cheryl, my usual cleaning spray consists of 1/3 part each white vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and water.  I use Dawn and Oxyclean for stains.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I'm sure I did but can't find it so I posted it again.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/apple-squares-93133.html#post1424981


Thank you. I have printed it as PDF to my desserts directory.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Cheryl, my usual cleaning spray consists of 1/3 part each white vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and water.  I use Dawn and Oxyclean for stains.


I'm going to have to give that spray a try. I'm running out of my regular eco-friendly stuff and it isn't that easy to get that particular stuff.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Cheryl, my usual cleaning spray consists of 1/3 part each white vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and water. I use Dawn and Oxyclean for stains.


 
Ah, yes.  Thank you.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Just whipped up a batch of apple squares.  I love this recipe, so quick and easy, not to mention delicious.



I would love to have that recipe, Andy. However, since I can't eat sweets anymore, I wouldn't want to be tempted!  I love anything with apples!

Edit:  Just saw that you posted it for anyone who wants it!  duh! I think the lack of sugar is messing with my mind


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Cheryl, my usual cleaning spray consists of 1/3 part each white vinegar, rubbing alcohol, and water.  I use Dawn and Oxyclean for stains.



I use 1/3 part each of white vinegar, lemon juice and water. I like how it smells


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm waiting for DH to come back from the store. I started to make the cole slaw and realized I don't have enough sugar.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I researched how to remove rust from old knives and citric acid came up.  I got a tall skinny vase and filled with hot water and some citric acid, after a couple hours most of the rust was gone!  These were my granddad's knives passed down to my dad, and they had been neglected, glad I could save them!



I had a neighbor who was an auto mechanic. He told me that when they want to clean parts of the engine, or remove rust, they soak the part In Coco Cola. The garage would buy more than 100 cases each month. Makes you wonder what it does to your stomach.


----------



## Katie H

I'm kickin' back and drippin' off.  Just spent some delightful time in the pool and I've got my feet up and a cold beer to cool my insides.  Pretty relaxing.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from watching our grandson's baseball game.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I had a neighbor who was an auto mechanic. He told me that when they want to clean parts of the engine, or remove rust, they soak the part In Coco Cola. The garage would buy more than 100 cases each month. Makes you wonder what it does to your stomach.



It does nothing to your stomach, unless you already have an ulcer. Stomach acid is stronger than the acid in Coke.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting...still not in any house, moving into a studio apartment on Wednesday.  We've been unable to get the loan for the Main Street house because it is zoned commercial.  So looking at another house a block away. We will be able to move in and "rent to own" at the end of this month.  We can live in our house until we close on it, the lease for the people who are living there is over at the end of this month.

It has a deck, a garage, mature yard with a couple little trees.  It's two bedroom and a HUGE! kitchen.  Enough counter and cupboard space for making a Thanksgiving feast and be able to turn around.  I'll be able toput everything away in the kitchen.  Will take pics once we move in.


----------



## taxlady

That sounds like it might be even better PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sure it is, a bit more living space and a kitchen to work in, I am in heaven.  Now if only time would speed up so I can move in.


----------



## Addie

Sounds like you just may have hit the jackpot.  A little prayer went up in the hopes that the present tenants will move out early and you don't have too much cleaning up to do after them. I can't help but get excited for you. A new adventure for the both of you. 

Is this the first home that you and Shrek will have owned?

Why did the owners fix up that other property for a home when it is listed as a commercial building? Surely they knew. Don't they now have to get it changed from commercial to residential? I will be curios to see if they are ever able to sell it as residential. 

What does the new home come with? Like fridge, washer/dryer, etc. And what kind of stove? The other was move in condition. Here's hoping this one is too for you. I would hate to think that you and Shrek will be spending more time fixing it up instead of enjoying your new home. Good luck and here's hoping the time flies by for the both of you.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting...still not in any house, moving into a studio apartment on Wednesday. We've been unable to get the loan for the Main Street house because it is zoned commercial. So looking at another house a block away. We will be able to move in and "rent to own" at the end of this month. We can live in our house until we close on it, the lease for the people who are living there is over at the end of this month.
> 
> *It has a deck, a garage, mature yard with a couple little trees. It's two bedroom and a HUGE! kitchen. Enough counter and cupboard space for making a Thanksgiving feast and be able to turn around. I'll be able toput everything away in the kitchen. Will take pics once we move in.*


 
Sounds great, princess!  One of those when one door closes a better one opens kind of thing. Yay!  Hoping the move-in goes quickly.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, Dawg...anytime family and friends can get together and celebrate something with lots of food, is good. Especially good when everyone likes each other!



Twice in my lifetime my whole family has been able to get together. One July 4th weekend and last year for my 75th birthday. The second one was twice the size of the first one. For the July 4th, a lot of the kids hadn't even been born. And the first generation grandkids weren't married yet. They weren't even old enough. We have the July 4th on video. My daughter Maureen was in it. My son Spike put it on a disc for me. Every so often I will play it and really look at how beautiful she was. She had long natural blonde hair and huge blue eyes. They both show right through. 

I hope you have as much fun as we did that weekend. I had so much more energy then and really enjoyed it. I hope you have as much fun. Certainly sounds like you will.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Addie.  We're looking forward to it.  

Glad you got a CD of your big 4th of July get together.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Sounds like you just may have hit the jackpot.  A little prayer went up in the hopes that the present tenants will move out early and you don't have too much cleaning up to do after them. I can't help but get excited for you. A new adventure for the both of you.
> 
> Is this the first home that you and Shrek will have owned?
> 
> yes
> 
> Why did the owners fix up that other property for a home when it is listed as a commercial building? Surely they knew. Don't they now have to get it changed from commercial to residential? I will be curios to see if they are ever able to sell it as residential.
> 
> I don't know, have not been privy to their thinking.
> 
> What does the new home come with? Like fridge, washer/dryer, etc. And what kind of stove? The other was move in condition. Here's hoping this one is too for you. I would hate to think that you and Shrek will be spending more time fixing it up instead of enjoying your new home. Good luck and here's hoping the time flies by for the both of you.



Stove, trash compactor, dishwasher, refrigerator, washer and dryer.  The kitchen is a fixer upper, the appliances will be changed out over the next few years.  The appliances are 1970's yellow, so is the sink and it will be changed, too. Eventually I will replace the Formica counter top. It is all on one level.  It also has a fireplace in the family/dining room.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If you and Shrek don't land in a permanent home soon I might take to calling you two Moses and Sarah.  Seriously, though, it sounds like this new place might be a much better option for settling in. Good luck with all the ducks you have to get into a row so that you finally get to move in.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...mature yard with a couple little trees...


You certainly don't want to deal with an immature yard. Heaven only knows what kind of mischief it might get into. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...It also has a fireplace in the family/dining room.


We've had a wood-burning fireplace in each of our three houses. Love them! Still, I'm thinking a gas option on the next one would be nice. Getting harder to haul wood as we get older.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Stove, trash compactor, dishwasher, refrigerator, washer and dryer.  The kitchen is a fixer upper, the appliances will be changed out over the next few years.  The appliances are 1970's yellow, so is the sink and it will be changed, too. Eventually I will replace the Formica counter top. It is all on one level.  It also has a fireplace in the family/dining room.


As one gets older having stairs gets annoying. It's so much nicer to have the laundry on the same level as the bedroom. I'm so tired of shlepping dirty laundry from the top floor to the basement and back up when it's clean. I'm sure Shrek will appreciate having everything on one level.

What kind of condition is the Formica counter top in? Those old Formica counter tops usually had a "ridge" at the front edge, so liquids wouldn't dribble onto the floor. I haven't seen that with other counter top materials, except stainless steel. Mine don't have it and it makes hand washing of dishes unpleasant. I hate getting my tummy wet while washing dishes. Yeah, I know you will have a dishwasher. I have a dishwasher and I still have to wash some stuff by hand.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...
> We've had a wood-burning fireplace in each of our three houses. Love them! Still, I'm thinking a gas option on the next one would be nice. Getting harder to haul wood as we get older.


I lived in a house with a wood burning fireplace that had gas too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My best friend back home has a fireplace like that, too, taxy. Not only is having gas as an option nice, it makes starting a wood fire so much easier!

**************

I'm still trying to wind down from an exciting basketball game. For the second game in a row, there was overtime. I don't know if we'll be able to make it to game five if the rest of the playoffs are like this! Although he isn't a sports type of guy, even Himself was yelling at the refs and their goofy calls and non-calls during this game.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting...still not in any house, moving into a studio apartment on Wednesday.  We've been unable to get the loan for the Main Street house because it is zoned commercial.  So looking at another house a block away. We will be able to move in and "rent to own" at the end of this month.  We can live in our house until we close on it, the lease for the people who are living there is over at the end of this month.
> 
> It has a deck, a garage, mature yard with a couple little trees.  It's two bedroom and a HUGE! kitchen.  Enough counter and cupboard space for making a Thanksgiving feast and be able to turn around.  I'll be able toput everything away in the kitchen.  Will take pics once we move in.



Good luck, keep smilin'!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## Addie

I went shopping and I bought a small amount of Swiss Cheese. Lately it has had no real flavor. So I made a sandwich. Now I am wishing I bought a full pound. The flavor was like I was in Switzerland itself. What a surprise. Now I am exhausted and ready for a nap. Nighty, night!


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> Steve and I think alike.  I use spreadsheets for everything.  I was using spreadsheets before there was Excel.



Me too!  It was called Lotus 123.  Remember Lotus?  I was a Lotus expert.  I'm really showing my age.  LOL


----------



## CarolPa

Addie said:


> I went shopping and I bought a small amount of Swiss Cheese. Lately it has had no real flavor. So I made a sandwich. Now I am wishing I bought a full pound. The flavor was like I was in Switzerland itself. What a surprise. Now I am exhausted and ready for a nap. Nighty, night!




Addie, it could be that your taste was off and now it returned.  I bought some deli turkey breast that was not Honeysuckle and had to feed it to the dog.   He liked it, but I learned my lesson.


----------



## Andy M.

CarolPa said:


> Me too!  It was called Lotus 123.  Remember Lotus?  I was a Lotus expert.  I'm really showing my age.  LOL



I started out on a spreadsheet program I don't remember the name of then moved on to Lotus 1-2-3 and then Excel.  For a guy who's as weird about numbers as I am, spreadsheets are a great toy to play with.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, it could be that your taste was off and now it returned.  I bought some deli turkey breast that was not Honeysuckle and had to feed it to the dog.   He liked it, but I learned my lesson.



Oh how my taste buds have changed over the years. This morning I made a scrambled egg. I bought a package of end cuts of cold cuts. I buy it for Teddy. but there was a large end piece of baloney that had not seen the slicer. So I cut of a hunk and fried it. What ever made me think it was great when I was a kid?


----------



## CarolPa

I liked playing with spreadsheets too, Andy.  I like to create macros and then sit there and watch the screen bouncing around, going through the macro.  Lotus was my first spreadsheet.


----------



## CarolPa

Addie, we still like fried bologna.  I put a slice of bologna in the pan and put a slice of tomato on top of it.  As it fries, the edges curl up around the tomato.


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Addie, we still like fried bologna.  I put a slice of bologna in the pan and put a slice of tomato on top of it.  As it fries, the edges curl up around the tomato.



Maybe my slice was just too thick. I ate all of the egg, but left some of the baloney. I like your recipe though. I love fresh tomato with anything. I could live on tomato and cucumber sandwiches on whole wheat.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I started out on a spreadsheet program I don't remember the name of then moved on to Lotus 1-2-3 and then Excel.  For a guy who's as weird about numbers as I am, spreadsheets are a great toy to play with.



VisiCalc or Multiplan?  My dad is a financial advisor for a school system in the '80s. I remember him telling me about the spreadsheets he was using at work - he was so excited! 

I was a spreadsheet expert for a while, but then I started doing graphic and website design and left it behind. DH has surpassed me; part of his job is analyzing science test data for the school system.


----------



## Andy M.

It may have been Visicalc, not sure.  I was so excited when we got our first IBM PC in the office.  It took a 5.25" floppy and had minimal RAM but we were amazed at what we could do.

Our first home computer was an Apple IIC "for the kids to do their homework".  It had a 9" monitor.  Yikes.


----------



## taxlady

Talk of fried baloney always reminds me of this story. A few guys were discussing the virtues and drawbacks of "cowboy steak". At some point Friend 1 said, "It's good poor people food." Friend 2 looks shocked, "You eat baloney when you have money. When you're poor you eat salmon." (Friend 2 lives on a reserve that is known for its salmon run.)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Talk of fried baloney always reminds me of this story. A few guys were discussing the virtues and drawbacks of "cowboy steak". At some point Friend 1 said, "It's good poor people food." Friend 2 looks shocked, "You eat baloney when you have money. When you're poor you eat salmon." (Friend 2 lives on a reserve that is known for its salmon run.)



That is funny. But I can see the logic in it. When I was a kid, we ate lobster when there was no money.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been watching the basketball game all night. OMG has it been super-exciting! I sure hope this game doesn't go into overtime. My heart is already stressed from games one and two each needing an extra 5 minutes. Gah!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I just painted a small piece of wood about 1/4 thick, 3 inches long and 7 inches wide that says, "My windows aren't dirty; that's my dog's nose art."

I hung this up in our bay window.


----------



## LPBeier

I am back to having to keep a close watch on my blood sugar again.  It has been spiking pretty high and I have been staying true to my diet.  I really do not want to have to go to taking medications for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Moving Day...moving out of the Motel and into a temporary studio apartment for the next month.  Will be able to move into our house on July 10th, before closing, on a rent to own basis.

Things are starting to move along, finally.  Got my first paycheck and am enjoying my job.  I found my Great Grandmother's name plaque on the Memorial Board at the facility, made me feel comforted...I am where I should be.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Moving Day...moving out of the Motel and into a temporary studio apartment for the next month.  Will be able to move into our house on July 10th, before closing, on a rent to own basis.
> 
> Things are starting to move along, finally.  Got my first paycheck and am enjoying my job.  I found my Great Grandmother's name plaque on the Memorial Board at the facility, made me feel comforted...I am where I should be.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> Addie, you reminded me of an old calculator that was still used in the late '60s and early '70s in Denmark. Did you ever use one of these calculators? I thought they were very nifty.



I had me one of those at my very first job.  My job was to create marked up prices (not mark on) which required division.  My machine suddenly decided to go on the fritz.  1/1 = .99999999999999999999999999.  I remember we had to get a serviceman to come and fix it.  

It was noisy too!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Moving Day...moving out of the Motel and into a temporary studio apartment for the next month.  Will be able to move into our house on July 10th, before closing, on a rent to own basis.
> 
> Things are starting to move along, finally.  Got my first paycheck and am enjoying my job.  I found my Great Grandmother's name plaque on the Memorial Board at the facility, made me feel comforted...*I am where I should be.*



That's always a great feeling when you know things are as they should be.  I am very happy for you PF.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> It may have been Visicalc, not sure.  I was so excited when we got our first IBM PC in the office.  It took a 5.25" floppy and had minimal RAM but we were amazed at what we could do.
> 
> Our first home computer was an Apple IIC "for the kids to do their homework".  It had a 9" monitor.  Yikes.



I started on Micom word processors.  They used 8" floppy discs that held very little and had 64k RAM. The keyboards were such that they were the original sources for carpal tunnel!  But I loved them because you could save your work...and make corrections before printing!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Moving Day...moving out of the Motel and into a temporary studio apartment for the next month.  Will be able to move into our house on July 10th, before closing, on a rent to own basis.
> 
> Things are starting to move along, finally.  Got my first paycheck and am enjoying my job.  I *found my Great Grandmother's name plaque *on the Memorial Board at the facility, made me feel comforted...I am where I should be.



That is such a nice surprise. It was meant to be. 

I am glad to hear that Shrek is doing better also. Who ever said you can't go back home, had a hole in their head. I have always told my kids since they were old enough to understand; "It is all about family. Never forget, family comes first. Always." 

I would like to think that your great grandmother is guiding you when you are at work. She is at your side as you walk the hallways. 

Now just think. You and Shrek can sit real close while watching movies on your laptop. How romantic!


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> I started on Micom word processors.  They used 8" floppy discs that held very little and had 64k RAM. The keyboards were such that they were the original sources for carpal tunnel! * But I loved them because you could save your work...and make corrections before printing!*




I remember back when my eldest had to write a report on James K. Polk (mid 1980s).  She and her mother worked hard on it and got it all typed up.  I got home late from work and was asked to proofread it.  The word "Tennessee" had been misspelled throughout the paper.  Mommy had to retype the whole paper.  That was all I needed to justify buying a computer for the house.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I remember back when my eldest had to write a report on James K. Polk (mid 1980s).  She and her mother worked hard on it and got it all typed up.  I got home late from work and was asked to proofread it.  The word "Tennessee" had been misspelled throughout the paper.  Mommy had to retype the whole paper.  That was all I needed to justify buying a computer for the house.



Andy after my daughter had died, and I had custody of her oldest child, I was helping her one night with homework. It seemed to take forever since it was all handwritten. I bought her the first of many computers to follow, the next day. It seemed like every year she (really me) just had to have the latest and greatest. I always had the best at work. So it just had to be at home also.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I am where I should be.


*sigh* I am so happy for you and Shrek! 

A little jealous, too, but almost all happy. Now, hum the tune " Our Day Will Come"...


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I am where I should be.




What more can you hope for?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was hoping I could do a major kitchen cleaning today, washing down the wood things and moving some of the furniture. BUT I need a kick in the pants to get moving. Any volunteers?


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was hoping I could do a major kitchen cleaning today, washing down the wood things and moving some of the furniture. BUT I need a kick in the pants to get moving. Any volunteers?




Yes, but I don't make house calls.


----------



## taxlady

Sounds good PF. Pleased to read it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was hoping I could do a major kitchen cleaning today, washing down the wood things and moving some of the furniture. BUT I need a kick in the pants to get moving. Any volunteers?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> Yes, but I don't make house calls.


That's OK Andy. Looks like GG got it covered.


GotGarlic said:


>


Ouch! OK, I'm moving! Just not very far.  I guess I'm dragging because I'm not used to rooting for a team that wins.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's OK Andy. Looks like GG got it covered.
> 
> Ouch! OK, I'm moving! Just not very far.  I guess I'm dragging because I'm not used to rooting for a team that wins.



Yay, Cavs! Now get up from the computer and get going!


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get enough energy to go to Costco.  My neighbour will even drive me, but I am afraid my get-up-and-go has got up and went. 

I guess TB and I will be going in the morning before he goes to work.


----------



## Dawgluver

Measuring our carryon bags.  Some airline task force, with their perfect wisdom, is encouraging airlines to reduce the current size limits of the standard carryon bag, meaning most people will have to buy new ones if the airlines go with their recommendations.  

But guess what?  Our current ones fit the "new" dimensions!  I don't have to buy any!  Ours are pretty new, and I did think they looked a bit smaller than what I've seen others trying to cram into the overhead bins, so yay!


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> Measuring our carryon bags.  Some airline task force, with their perfect wisdom, is encouraging airlines to reduce the current size limits of the standard carryon bag, meaning most people will have to buy new ones if the airlines go with their recommendations.
> 
> But guess what?  Our current ones fit the "new" dimensions!  I don't have to buy any!  Ours are pretty new, and I did think they looked a bit smaller than what I've seen others trying to cram into the overhead bins, so yay!



It's crazy to see how much people carry to avoid bag fees.  I've given in and pay them.  For me it's worth not having to find a space which may or may not be near my seat and then schlepping my bags around an airport to make a connection.  The airline wins because I don't want to be inconvenienced.  

A reasonable sized carry-on is one thing but I've seen people board with ridiculous amounts of stuff.  

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Yup, me too.  I see plenty of folks carry on with almost full-sized bags that should have been checked.  Though it doesn't help that the airlines keep trying to squeeze every nickle from the passengers, while also squeezing more passengers into smaller spaces.

Used to be, first checked bag was free, now it's $25 per checked.  And lord forbid it would be a pound over, that'll cost an extra $50.  We always take a luggage scale, as the airline scales are rarely calibrated.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to get enough energy to go to Costco.  My neighbour will even drive me, but I am afraid my get-up-and-go has got up and went.
> 
> I guess TB and I will be going in the morning before he goes to work.



Well some of my get-up-and-go came back!  My neighbour drove me to Costco and I got all that I needed!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Well some of my get-up-and-go came back!  My neighbour drove me to Costco and I got all that I needed!


Yay!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I had a very weird day at work, and didn't create anything impressive for dinner, then I took a little nap. 

DH is in college, since now he can with the help of the VA, and so I was proofreading his English class assignment. I corrected it, and explained why certain things were wrong.

Mom was an English teacher. Poor DH is having fits with this class, and right now I am looking up illegal recreational pharmaceuticals for myself so I can get him through this class without running the risk of acquiring PTSD along the way.

Just kidding! Actually I have the oven on the nuclear self-cleaning cycle and waiting for the wash to finish so I can load it into the dryer. I'm also watching three terrorist kittens trying to kill each other.

Good thing we have a great veterinarian.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just returned from the local farmers market with a quart of strawberries and a dozen large brown eggs.

The berries are hulled, sliced and chilling in the fridge, I'm dreaming about an ice cold dish of them under a billowy cloud of whipped cream.  

Oh how I miss those warm baking powder biscuits slathered with butter and covered with strawberries and whipped cream! 

When we were kids my mother would make strawberry shortcake for our Sunday dinner once or twice during strawberry season, nothing else just shortcake.  She filled her big 1950's yellow pyrex bowl with sweetened strawberries and the red pyrex bowl was filled with whipped cream.  The huge baking powder biscuits were made to fit into a rimmed soup plate by using a coffee can or large tomato can as the cutter.  We would carry everything out into the back yard and eat under an ancient apple tree in the yard.  Today a set of those old pyrex bowls will set you back quite a few bucks on Ebay.  I  guess I'm not the only person that has memories of them.  It's funny how we give value and power to things from our past that trigger memories of happy times.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Just returned from the local farmers market with a quart of strawberries and a dozen large brown eggs.
> 
> The berries are hulled, sliced and chilling in the fridge, I'm dreaming about an ice cold dish of them under a billowy cloud of whipped cream.
> 
> Oh how I miss those warm baking powder biscuits slathered with butter and covered with strawberries and whipped cream!
> 
> When we were kids my mother would make strawberry shortcake for our Sunday dinner once or twice during strawberry season, nothing else just shortcake.  She filled her big 1950's yellow Pyrex bowl with sweetened strawberries and the red Pyrex bowl was filled with whipped cream.  The huge baking powder biscuits were made to fit into a rimmed soup plate by using a coffee can or large tomato can as the cutter.  We would carry everything out into the back yard and eat under an ancient apple tree in the yard.  Today a set of those old Pyrex bowls will set you back quite a few bucks on Ebay.  I  guess I'm not the only person that has memories of them.  It's funny how we give value and power to things from our past that trigger memories of happy times.



Aunt Bea, I don't think I have ever made shortcake with biscuits. I once had it at a wedding and loved the way it was constructed. So I have been making mine that same way ever since. A small pool of strawberry juice on the bottom for the first slice of pound cake to sit in. Then a slice of pound cake, another spoonful of SJ, strawberries, whipped cream. Repeat a second layer and top the strawberries with ice cream and whipped cream, then pour chocolate syrup on top of that. It is a meal in and of itself. Now you have me hungry for strawberry shortcake. Dang you! I hate being a diabetic.


----------



## creative

I belong to a gardening forum and discovered a plant I had in a pot needed now to be settled into the ground (dislikes being potted).  It's growth was stunted this year, despite feeds - having outgrown its container.

So I have just transplanted the young choisya/Mexican Orange Blossom plant from its large terracotta pot container into the front garden. It was quite a major job, taking about 2 hours to do properly (quite an involved process) but worthwhile.


----------



## Andy M.

I took SO to the airport this morning for a 10-day visit in Florida with her children, grandchildren and grandchild.

On the way home I did some grocery shopping and stopped at Costco.  Sadly they don't have the Starbucks Caffe Verona K-cups I like as a backup to grinding my own.  Picked up a rack of lamb for one of my "while she's away" dinners.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And so the kitchen fun begins, eh *Andy*? Looking forward to what you'll be fixin' up for the next week or so.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> And so the kitchen fun begins, eh *Andy*? Looking forward to what you'll be fixin' up for the next week or so.



Me too.  My older daughter and grandson are coming for dinner tomorrow night.  I have some lamb marinating in onion and garlic for shish kebab.  I'll roast green peppers, tomatoes, onion and zucchini as a side dish along with pilaf.  This was a favorite summer dinner when I was a tike.  Mom would prep the meat and veggies, dad would light up a cheap charcoal grill and cook them.  It's the only way DD will eat lamb.  That's OK with me.  At least she'll eat it.

I need to make grandson's favorite cake for dessert.  After all, I'm the best baker in the world, according to him.


----------



## Andy M.

As I mentioned earlier, SO is in Florida visiting family.  Our 12 YO grandson, SO's daughter's son, just had brain surgery.  He had been acting strangely, not concentrating, had trouble walking, etc.  Turns out he had fluid in his brain that was not draining off.  Further investigation revealed a small benign tumor at the base of his brain.  The doctor performed surgery to drain off the fluid.  After the surgery, he was back to his old self so quickly everyone was amazed.  

They are watching for possible issues with his eyesight and monitoring the fluid situation.  Right now he's doing very well and we are all greatly relieved.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy, I'm sure you'll miss your SO, but you'll get to have all your faves that she doesn't care for.  That's always kinda fun.  
*Edited, just read your post, Andy....so glad to hear grandson is doing well after his surgery.  That's a very scary thing.  Best wishes to all.* 

___________
OMGosh.....what have I been doing... Well, yesterday and the day before was spent on the phone with my girls, making shopping lists and shopping for tomorrow's birthday/housewarming party for my youngest girl.  She's 30 today, and they just bought their first home and moved in.  

Today I made a potato salad for an army, a couple of dozen deviled eggs, cleaned, chopped and sliced an enormous amount of veggies and fruits, made dips, got out my fave pretty serving bowls and trays that I hardly ever get to use - some were my mother's , and cleaned them...keeping mindful of the littles that will be there and having plenty of peanut butter and ranch dressing for their celery and carrots as they may not like the dips...my older daughter is making and bringing the fixins' for roast beef sammies on French rolls with au jus, so I had to buy 20 little ramekins for the au jus so everyone would have the same little cup , and she's making her wonderful from scratch chocolate cake.   I'm exhausted, but it's going to be a great get together and we're all so looking forward to it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy, I'm glad your grandson's surgery went well. 

Busy, busy, Cheryl! Sounds like a fun weekend coming your way


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Andy*, I'm happy for you all that your grandson had that problem caught and fixed. Hope he continues with good health.

*Cheryl*, sounds like you all have a wonderfully fun day ahead. And aren't you the generous one, what with all those deviled eggs. They must have cost as much as everything else combined!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Andy*, I'm happy for you all that your grandson had that problem caught and fixed. Hope he continues with good health.
> 
> *Cheryl, sounds like you all have a wonderfully fun day ahead. And aren't you the generous one, what with all those deviled eggs. They must have cost as much as everything else combined! *


 
Thanks, CG, it's going to be a great day with all the friends and family.  


I already had two dozen eggs, but when I went to the store to buy another dozen I still kind of had the shock factor to see they've gone up from $2.50/dz. to $4.00.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Andy, that must have been quite a scare. Glad to read things are going well.

Cheryl, I got tired just reading all the stuff you did. Enjoy your party.


----------



## Addie

Andy, prayers for your grandson and your family. Been there, done that. Not a fun place to be. So glad to hear of the happy ending. BTW, a couple of angels for him and the family. They worked for me and my daughter, I know they will work for you and yours.


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for your kind words.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Stirling to get dressed. We are taking my sister for a sight seeing drive along the lake shore. She's visiting for a few days from California. I haven't seen her since January 2011.


----------



## NickeeCoco

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for Stirling to get dressed. We are taking my sister for a sight seeing drive along the lake shore. She's visiting for a few days from California. I haven't seen her since January 2011.



Enjoy!

I'm preparing for a friend coming over.  I haven't seen her since 2008.  It's nice to see someone after so long, isn't it?


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> Just returned from the local farmers market with a quart of strawberries and a dozen large brown eggs.
> 
> The berries are hulled, sliced and chilling in the fridge, I'm dreaming about an ice cold dish of them under a billowy cloud of whipped cream.
> 
> Oh how I miss those warm baking powder biscuits slathered with butter and covered with strawberries and whipped cream!
> 
> When we were kids my mother would make strawberry shortcake for our Sunday dinner once or twice during strawberry season, nothing else just shortcake.  She filled her big 1950's yellow pyrex bowl with sweetened strawberries and the red pyrex bowl was filled with whipped cream.  The huge baking powder biscuits were made to fit into a rimmed soup plate by using a coffee can or large tomato can as the cutter.  We would carry everything out into the back yard and eat under an ancient apple tree in the yard.  Today a set of those old pyrex bowls will set you back quite a few bucks on Ebay.  I  guess I'm not the only person that has memories of them.  It's funny how we give value and power to things from our past that trigger memories of happy times.



Growing up in Maine, biscuits were almost always used for strawberry shortcake, yeah some people would cheat and make a cake mix, but the biscuits were always my favorite way to eat shortcake.  Imagine my surprise when I moved to the south, the land of delicious biscuits, doesn't eat their shortcake this way!  I've converted quite a few people to shortcake made with biscuits, as this is really what a "shortcake" is.


----------



## bakechef

Getting ready for company.  Going to grill some burgers served on homemade buns with all the fixings. Made a baked potato salad to go with.

Dessert is this cherry chocolate trifle recipe from Nigella Lawson. The chocolate custard is AMAZING, deep chocolate flavor.  The custard is a bit fussy with it being thickened by egg yolks only, but well worth the effort.  The only changes made was Kirsch instead of cherry brandy and since my trifle bowl was a bit more narrow, I made more layers.

Can't wait to get eating!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*bakechef*, I just glanced over that trifle recipe. Gained two pounds. 

I hear you on the biscuits-for-strawberry-shortcakes. My Mom made one that was just a wee bit sweet, and oh-so-tender.  I get married, and what does Himself prefer? Those stinkin' sponges they sell in the four- or 6-count packages. Yuck. We compromise and have angel food cake or Sarah Lee's pound cake. Every once in a while I'm nice and get sponges for him, but then I have to keep it even by making biscuits for me. 

Have a nice visit with your company.


----------



## taxlady

NickeeCoco said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I'm preparing for a friend coming over.  I haven't seen her since 2008.  It's nice to see someone after so long, isn't it?


Thanks. Enjoy the time with your friend.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> *bakechef*, I just glanced over that trifle recipe. Gained two pounds.
> 
> I hear you on the biscuits-for-strawberry-shortcakes. My Mom made one that was just a wee bit sweet, and oh-so-tender.  I get married, and what does Himself prefer? Those stinkin' sponges they sell in the four- or 6-count packages. Yuck. We compromise and have angel food cake or Sarah Lee's pound cake. Every once in a while I'm nice and get sponges for him, but then I have to keep it even by making biscuits for me.
> 
> Have a nice visit with your company.



Those sponges are terrible!  I'd go for the pound cake if I couldn't have biscuits!

The trifle was decadent! Definitely not an everyday dessert but well worth the effort!  This is definitely a chocolate lovers dessert, wonderful intense chocolate flavor.  Rob went crazy over the custard when I let him try it! 

Here is the finished product.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ooooh!  Luscious, Bakechef!


----------



## CarolPa

Nothing but good wishes coming your way, PF.  The second house DOES sound better than the first.  Hope all moves along quickly for you.  Glad you are liking your new job.


----------



## Addie

I call my C.U. to check up on my withdrawals and what has cleared my account. There are some point of sale withdrawals that I did not remember making. All my automatic withdrawal payment for bills have cleared. The only place I use my debit card is at the local corner store that I frequent about once a day. Every time I enter my pin number, I notice the person behind the counter turns her back to me so she doesn't see me enter it. So I know they aren't playing hanky panky with my card. What is going on? I called Spike and asked him if he had been using my account. He is on my account as a co-signer. A lot of times I will ask him to pick me up something I may need at the store. We have a sort of loose give and take attitude with my account. Sure enough. He tells me he owes me about $70. He hasn't seen his boss to get some of his pay, so he has been using my account as his own. 

Today he made it a point of catching his boss and get some money so he can pay me back. So of course I had to call him to get me some stuff that food stamps does not cover. I am no good when it comes to anything that has to do with arithmetic. I am lucky if I can do simple addition and subtraction. So I leave it all up to Spike. And Pirate absolutely loves to play with my mind. He is one of those math whiz kids. He knows the answer before you can even write the figures down on paper. I just sit there with a blank look on my face. 

Last week Spike lost my EBT card. So today I had to go and get a new one. The new ones now have your picture on them. But there are exceptions. If you are disabled, (Spike) and over 57 y.o., no picture is required. Spike's card was so old all the numbers were worn off. So he decided to get a new one while he was there. As crowded as the place was, in and out. Then to the store to finish my shopping from last Monday. 

And TaxLady, I found those Asian dinners that only take a minute to heat up. I got two of them for Pirate. He liked both of them. Thanks for leading me to them. Something I can add to my monthly list of repeaters. I am not fond of Asian dishes. Too spicy for me. But perfect for Pirate.  And less work for me.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> ...
> 
> And TaxLady, I found those Asian dinners that only take a minute to heat up. I got two of them for Pirate. He liked both of them. Thanks for leading me to them. Something I can add to my monthly list of repeaters. I am not fond of Asian dishes. Too spicy for me. But perfect for Pirate.  And less work for me.


I'm glad to hear that Pirate likes them. You should try a teensy taste when he is eating one. Most of them are not very spicy at all. I love the fact that there is no weird stuff in them, just food.


----------



## Kayelle

We're back home after our week long history tour back east and the washer and dryer are busy. The tour was *amazing* but I've never been so hot and *sticky* in my life! Temps in the 90's with nearly equal humidity about killed this already hot mama.

Steve is working on the trip story and it will be ready in a few days if anyone is interested in the details. It's fun to go but always good to be back where we belong.


----------



## Andy M.

Busier day than usual.  Quick visit to the doc for a periodic check up and my second "once in a lifetime" pneumonia shot. 

My dear sister had taken pity on my week long bachelorhood so invited me for dinner.  She takes good care of her baby brother.

To kill some time after the doc and on the way to see Sis, I stopped to browse at a strip mall in a nearby town to visit four little stores in a row for Indian, Pakistani and Asian markets.  Lots of great smells and goodies.


----------



## Cheryl J

So looking forward to seeing your trip story, Kay and Sous chef!  Welcome back!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome back, Kayelle!

I'm busy spinning gold out of straw. Had a total fail with a loaf of banana nut bread this afternoon. Right now I'm enjoying it torn in pieces, sitting in melting vanilla ice cream. It reminds me of bread pudding...if bread pudding used banana bread.  Still good enough. So far bread=0, Goddess=1. Tomorrow, for breakfast, I'll pan-fry a piece, then drizzle with maple syrup. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome back, Kayelle!
> 
> I'm busy spinning gold out of straw. Had a total fail with a loaf of banana nut bread this afternoon. Right now I'm enjoying it torn in pieces, sitting in melting vanilla ice cream. It reminds me of bread pudding...if bread pudding used banana bread.  Still good enough. So far bread=0, Goddess=1. Tomorrow, for breakfast, I'll pan-fry a piece, then drizzle with maple syrup. We'll see how that goes.


What do you mean "total fail"? What went wrong? Obviously it couldn't have been more than a 50% fail.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I suppose I was a bit dramatic with the "total fail" part, right taxy? 

All the details are in the "What are you baking" thread. In summary, barely rose, pretty wet inside, but it was cooked.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went to see a really good band play at a local art museum.  They were amazing!  They are out of Texas, and have a sound like Little Feat.  They actually asked to play in our little town, then they're off to places like MPLS and Chicago.

It was potluck.  We saw a few folks we knew, and asked why they didn't tell us about this?  Apparently a well guarded secret!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm watching my dog go crazy. There's a very small opossum in the back yard, and she wanted to play with it. She got down on her elbows with her tail going a hundred miles an hour, but the little opossum didn't seem to want to play. He/she ran away and hid under the deck, and he/she is still there.

Poor little thing. He/she is very, very small and probably terrified.


----------



## taxlady

It's about 07h here. I'm getting ready to drive my sister to the airport. We want to be out the door by 07h45. Flight's at ~11h, but with having to be there a couple of hours before the flight, we have to consider rush hour. Without traffic, this would be a 15 minute drive. I don't usually get up until 09h30. If this post doesn't make any sense, it's because I'm not really awake yet.


----------



## taxlady

Traffic wasn't bad. The round trip to the airport was just under an hour. I'll be checking flight status until my sister is home in SoCal. It was good to see her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> It's about 07h here...I don't usually get up until 09h30. If this post doesn't make any sense, it's because I'm not really awake yet.


I barely make sense until hours after I've been awake. I half-kidding tell people I'm not functional until after noon whether I get up at 9:00 or 11:45.  Not that I make a habit of the 11:45 time...  Happy for you that you and your sister had a nice visit. Now will you reciprocate by visiting her in CA?

****************

I've wasted more time today, busy watching my little patch of Eden. Filled most of the bird feeders and have been visited by a lot of critters and birds. The best part was watching a beautiful, iridescent green hummingbird perch on the feeder and enjoy a long lunch. Must have been there almost five full minutes! Nearly got dive-bombed by a titmouse too!  As I was leaning over, snapping the lid on the tub we keep seed in, he swooped towards the feeder. I didn't hear him coming, was straightening up, and he veered just in time to avoid running smack into me!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I barely make sense until hours after I've been awake. I half-kidding tell people I'm not functional until after noon whether I get up at 9:00 or 11:45.  Not that I make a habit of the 11:45 time...  Happy for you that you and your sister had a nice visit. Now will you reciprocate by visiting her in CA?
> 
> ****************


She owes me a few more visits. I've been to visit her a number of times since her last visit, for my wedding in 1997.  


> I've wasted more time today, busy watching my little patch of Eden. Filled most of the bird feeders and have been visited by a lot of critters and birds. The best part was watching a beautiful, iridescent green hummingbird perch on the feeder and enjoy a long lunch. Must have been there almost five full minutes! Nearly got dive-bombed by a titmouse too!  As I was leaning over, snapping the lid on the tub we keep seed in, he swooped towards the feeder. I didn't hear him coming, was straightening up, and he veered just in time to avoid running smack into me!


Sounds lovely. Glad the titmouse veered in time. Did you give it some seeds?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't worry taxy, all the feeders are chock-full. At least until the squirrels get to them again.


----------



## Dawgluver

Picked some wild black raspberries from the field up by the road.  I got about a pint.  I would have picked more, but the mosquitoes were horrid, not something you want to battle while picking raspberries.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Picked some wild black raspberries from the field up by the road.  I got about a pint.  I would have picked more, but the mosquitoes were horrid, not something you want to battle while picking raspberries.



Wild raspberries/blackberries grow wild all over Western Washington state. Even on the edge of the property where I lived. But you had to wear gloves several layers thick to pick any of them. But they were so good. (Except for the huge thorns.)


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Picked some *wild black raspberries* from the field up by the road. I got about a pint. I would have picked more, but the mosquitoes were horrid, not something you want to battle while picking raspberries.


 
Oh boy, do those sound good!  Sorry about the mosquitos, though.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Oh boy, do those sound good!  Sorry about the mosquitos, though.




Thanks, they are good, Cheryl, and free, except for the bloodletting!


----------



## Addie

I have been sitting here perusing the web. Came across the following site. Thought CSW would like and enjoy this site. Along with others who have discovered this food. 

What Is Quinoa? A Breakdown For Those Of Us Who Eat It But Don't Truly Understand It

Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

I won't say I have wasted most of the day away, since I don't feel that learning history is a waste of time. But I went to PBS to find out about Doc Martin and if there was going to be a Chapter 7. There is next Spring 2016.

From there I somehow found my way to all the residences that the Royal family owns or uses. I didn't realize there were so many. I have manage to take a virtual tour of some of the rooms including the ding rooms for official dinners. I showed Pirate the picture and ask him if he would like to set that table for dinner. All he told me was that he would refuse to wash the silverware. A chore he absolutely hates. I wash all the silverware, we share the dishes and he does all the pans. I have learned the history of each castle and palace and what it is used for. And I am only on residence #4.  I even found out that Princes William and Harry have a small castle for their own offices. And Harry is so far down the pole for the throne, by the time his number comes due, he will be still chasing the girls and just not interested in the job. Why give up all that fun for a job that is full of "stuffy". 

Back to my reading about the U.K residences of the Royal family.


----------



## taxlady

We just got home from having the propane tank for the grill refilled. It was a bit of a production because we had never done it before. We went to Canadian Tire. Turns out that you don't get them refilled in the store, but at their gas station in the corner of their parking lot. You can buy a new one in the store.

We also decided to get a gauge, so we will know approximately how much gas is left. Stirling waited in the entrance to the store with the empty propane tank on a flatbed shopping cart. I went into the store to buy the gauge. I asked the clerk if the $7.99 gauge would work with any tank that fit a Mastercraft (Canadian Tire's own brand) grill and he assured me it would. Stirling looked at it and had doubts. Then he found the fine print on the package that said it was only for a specific brand of propane tank, not the brand we have. So, I had to return the gauge and get the one for $29.99. Then we wheeled the cart to the gas station and got it filled. I went and got the car, rather than wheeling the danged tank to the car.

The new gauge fits and is attached now. I'm all pooped out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Didn't get much done.  Did some weeding, but the skeeters are really intense and kept chasing me back inside.


----------



## Souschef

*Doberman Rescue*

I just got back from my local airport where a couple just flew a beautiful red rescued doberman down from the San Francisco Bay Area. We have a local shelter that places them with adopting families.
I also fly for Pilots & Paws, and have flown other dogs to their new homes.


----------



## Dawgluver

That is so cool, Souschef!  The pups will all love their fur-ever homes!


----------



## Kayelle

Sous Chef and I are just settling down from all the *fire *excitement today. He was out on the front porch after flying with two buddies today when all hell broke loose in the dry river bottom between our house and the mountain we look at every day. Giant flames had broken out with all the dry brush and the wind was moving it fast!! All our neighbors were in a tizzy along with us! Thankfully the winds were moving it along the river and not towards us but the *visible flames* from our porch were really scary. The fire helicopters and air tankers flew most of the afternoon chasing the fire down the dry riverbed. Naturally, Steve had his radio scanner keeping track of all going on. In all, 152 acres has now burned, and passed us now. Pheww......


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Thank goodness you're safe!  Yikes!


----------



## Cheryl J

I was just reading about the fire down your way earlier, Kay.  Glad everyone is OK and no structures have burned.  'tis that time of year here.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, tiz the season to be sure. The difference is in all my many years here, thankfully I've never felt personally threatened before today seeing flames from my porch. wow.


----------



## Addie

I will every so often jokingly refer to the seasons of California. The rainy season, the mud slide season, the dry season and the fire season. But deep down my heart breaks when I see the damage that these seasons can and do create. My heart breaks for the people living in those areas. My girlfriend lives in Orange County and fortunately she lives in a rather flat area just a couple of blocks from the ocean. She is not in any of those areas except maybe rain, that have one of those seasons. But that doesn't stop me from worrying about her.

With the major, major drought you folks are in, I can't help but worry what is going to happen in the next year or two for California. Today was just a small taste of things to come if your water situation doesn't improve real soon.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Kayelle, that must have been scary.


----------



## Kayelle

Now after it's over, I'm thinking about the *sound *of the burning. Not something I ever want to hear again, to be sure.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Now after it's over, I'm thinking about the *sound *of the burning. Not something I ever want to hear again, to be sure.


 
Yeah....the sound of the popping and crackling. That sticks in the mind after the danger of the fire is gone. My SIL is a firefighter and he says the same thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Sous Chef and I are just settling down from all the *fire* excitement today....Steve had his radio scanner keeping track of all going on. In all, 152 acres has now burned, and passed us now. Pheww......


I'm glad you dodged that bullet, Kayelle. When they talked about the fires on the news tonight I thought of you guys, and Cheryl, and generally everyone out there in the fire-prone zone. If only there was a way to move some of those Texas rain clouds out to your dry areas...

***********************

I pickled today. Not me, but the Kirby cucumbers I bought a couple days ago. I put them together today and now they are nestled under a towel in the basement. The recipe my friend gave to me said to tuck them into a corner of the kitchen for four days, then taste to see if they are done to your liking. Since Dad always left his in the basement to cure, that's where I put ours. I'll check them for brine level every day, then sample a bit on Saturday since they're in a cooler spot than the kitchen. Meanwhile, since it's summer, I'm in the basement a lot. In fact, I'm smelling those things right now...and it smells just like I remember.


----------



## Andy M.

It's our grandson's last day of school and I'm off to pick him up. 

"No more pencils, no more books, no more teachers' dirty looks!"


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It's our grandson's last day of school and I'm off to pick him up.
> 
> "No more pencils, no more books, no more teachers' dirty looks!"



Oh gee, thanks for the ear worm. I'll return the favour with one with a similar rhythm. A friend claims this is the TSA motto.

You can't see London,
You can't see France,
Until we see your underpants.


----------



## Kayelle

Got up this morning to the foul smell of smoke in the house. I thought it smelled bad inside until we went out on the porch. *Pewwww!!*


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh gee, thanks for the ear worm. I'll return the favour with one with a similar rhythm. A friend claims this is the TSA motto.
> 
> You can't see London,
> You can't see France,
> Until we see your underpants.




So true!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished watching the local news and thought this was a great idea to help abused animals.

Pets in Syracuse now have right to an attorney - LocalSYR.com powered by NewsChannel 9 WSYR Syracuse


----------



## LPBeier

Today is a total rest day seeing as my sciatica is acting up something fierce as is the arthritis in my right hand.

So, I am in my recliner playing with the Moto 360 watch my hubby surprised me with this morning. It came in the mail while I was sleeping so he was able to get it charging before I woke up. He is amazing and wonderful.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Just finished watching the local news and thought this was a great idea to help abused animals.
> 
> Pets in Syracuse now have right to an attorney - LocalSYR.com powered by NewsChannel 9 WSYR Syracuse


Cool.

I wonder if they will let pets have an attorney when someone claims they were bitten or attacked by the pet. Pets are are often killed with no evidence, in that kind of situation.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh...another fire in SoCal.   I just talked to my daughter, they live down there in Santa Clarita.  My son-in-law is one of the several hundred firefighters out there right now trying to contain this fire.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, Cheryl!  Hope all goes well, and they get the fires under control.


----------



## Dawgluver

I escorted a huge spider, the likes of which I'd never seen before, from inside to outside into the hydrangea.  It was leopard spotted and slow moving, and looked nothing like a wolf spider.  The abdomen was the size of a small grape.  I was able to pick it up with a paper towel.


----------



## Addie

Oh please Dear God, send some rain to California. Not just a shower, but enough to end the plight that the people are in.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks Dawg and Addie.  

Wow, Dawg!  That was one big spider.  Glad you got him (or her) outside where it belongs.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I escorted a huge spider, the likes of which I'd never seen before, from inside to outside into the hydrangea.  It was leopard spotted and slow moving, and looked nothing like a wolf spider.  The abdomen was the size of a small grape.  I was able to pick it up with a paper towel.



I haven't seen a spider in years. But don't send me any. I am happy with the way things are right now. 

My in-laws used to pay me to go to their house and kill the spiders. All of them were terrified of them. One day my sister-in-law called me. When I arrived, she was sobbing. The bush just outside her door was covered with spiders. She needed to go shopping and couldn't get past the bush. She was afraid they would jump on her. What I couldn't kill, I knocked off the bush and off the went to find another place to hang out.  When I lived in Texas, I would tell my husband there was a large water bug or roach on the wall. He would slap it with his hand. If I said there was a spider, he was out the door and would be gone for hours. Then he would call before he would come home and wanted to make sure the spider was dead and gone.


----------



## taxlady

There is a rule at my house about killing spiders. Since I often live with a cat or cats, the rule is you may only intentionally kill a spider if you eat it. I like my house rules to apply to everyone.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> There is a rule at my house about killing spiders. Since I often live with a cat or cats, the rule is you may only intentionally kill a spider if you eat it. I like my house rules to apply to everyone.




That's a good rule.  Hopefully Stirling hasn't had to eat many spiders!


----------



## Cheryl J

Fixin' to go over to my daughter's to feed their cat and dogs, and spend a little time with them.  Daughter, SIL, and grandson are on vacation this week, having the time of their life.  Major league baseball, Universal Studios, shopping, going to the beach, whale watching, and this evening is an ocean sunset cruise.


----------



## taxlady

I tried to go shopping for groceries and wine. There was a major gas leak and traffic was rerouted. It was a mess. The grocery store and the liquor store were closed. I guess they were too close to the leak.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're on our way out to a talk by one of my fellow master gardeners, on hops. He brews his own beer.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Fixin' to go over to my daughter's to feed their cat and dogs, and spend a little time with them.  Daughter, SIL, and grandson are on vacation this week, having the time of their life.  Major league baseball, Universal Studios, shopping, going to the beach, whale watching, and this evening is an ocean sunset cruise.



 They live in California and went to Florida to see Universal Studios and other sites that are just in their backyard? Don't tell me they also are going to Disney World when they have Disney Land right at home. Disney World is so, so pricey. You need to own the BOA to go there. 

 Reminds me of a fare that Pirate had in his cab once. They were going to the Falcon Pier to catch their cruise boat. They were going to catch the cruise to Canada on the east coast. Where were they from? You guessed it. Western Canada. Pirate has never gotten over that one.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> They live in California and went to Florida to see Universal Studios and other sites that are just in their backyard? Don't tell me they also are going to Disney World when they have Disney Land right at home. Disney World is so, so pricey. You need to own the BOA to go there.
> 
> Reminds me of a fare that Pirate had in his cab once. They were going to the Falcon Pier to catch their cruise boat. They were going to catch the cruise to Canada on the east coast. Where were they from? You guessed it. Western Canada. Pirate has never gotten over that one.


What make think they went to Florida? There's a Universal Studio in Cal. There's an ocean with sunsets. There are whales.

The West Coast of Canada is gorgeous, but so is the East coast, in a completely different way. There is also a whole lot more coast on the east side of Canada than on the west side.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> The West Coast of Canada is gorgeous, but so is the East coast, in a completely different way.



That's true in the United States, too. The climates are different, the landscape is different, the history is different, etc. DH and I once visited my sister in Temecula, then drove up the Pacific Coast Highway to my dad's in Salinas. The coastline there is nothing like the East Coast coastline. The mountain cliffs meeting with the ocean are spectacular.

What's to get over?


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, *Addie*, like Taxy said, my daughter and family are enjoying all those fun activities here in SoCal.  They're staying at my older daughters in Valencia, that's less than a 2 hr. drive from here.  

Universal Studios is in Hollywood, a 1/2 hr. drive further south.  Anaheim Stadium is another 1/2 hour further.  The beach is right there too, so basically, it's all in pretty close proximity. 

It's been 'active' at my daughter's house.  4 little boys having a blast together, ages 2, 4, 5, and 6.  


And yes, GG, the Pacific Coast Highway *is* breathtaking!  All of our coastlines in North America have something beautiful about them to offer.


----------



## Addie

You both failed to notice the winking eye. It was said tongue in cheek.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> You both failed to notice the winking eye. It was said tongue in cheek.



I did notice the winking eye. It didn't sound like a joke, though. Nor did the story about your son.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, I think any reasonable person would take the words in your post at face value, winking eye or not.  Was the story about your son 'tongue in cheek' as well?  Just curious.


----------



## Cheryl J

Up early and ready to walk out the door for the local farm stand.  Stone fruits are in today, yay!  Can't wait to get my hands on some of those sweet nectarines, plums, pluots, and apricots.

There's also watermelon, cantaloupe, and strawberries along with whatever veggies they have. I love Saturday mornings!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie, I think any reasonable person would take the words in your post at face value, winking eye or not.  Was the story about your son 'tongue in cheek' as well?  Just curious.



Yes. Pirate has his father's English dry humor. And I understand it.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Up early and ready to walk out the door for the local farm stand.  Stone fruits are in today, yay!  Can't wait to get my hands on some of those sweet nectarines, plums, pluots, and apricots.
> 
> There's also watermelon, cantaloupe, and strawberries along with whatever veggies they have. I love Saturday mornings!



Oh how I envy you!


----------



## LPBeier

We have to go to a memorial service for a very sweet lady - the mother of some dear friends. I am still suffering from a kidney infection and fibromyalgia flare so I probably won't be staying long, but we need to make an appearance.

Other than that I will be researching recipes and setting up a food plan for the week. I have a lot of fresh produce that I don't want to go to waste and if I have the plan in place, if I am not well enough to prepare it, TB can usually step in!  I sure to love that guy!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> Up early and ready to walk out the door for the local farm stand. Stone fruits are in today, yay! Can't wait to get my hands on some of those sweet nectarines, plums, pluots, and apricots.
> 
> There's also watermelon, cantaloupe, and strawberries along with whatever veggies they have. I love Saturday mornings!


 
I got there about 30 minutes after they opened and they were out of watermelons already. Got some peaches instead.  Only $2/lb. for that beautiful, organic, fresh picked stone fruit.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yum, Cheryl. I just picked some dill and mint from the garden. I'm going to make tzatziki with a garden cucumber and some pita chips. I'm also going to use it with dinner tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, GG.  The cantaloupe smelled so good on the way home. 

I'm going to have to make tzatziki - that sounds so good to me on these hot summer evenings.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're heading to a matinee, Jurassic World in 3D.  We haven't been to a matinee in years, and since it's rainy and icky out, why not?


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a great way to spend a dreary day!  I hear that's a great movie.


----------



## GotGarlic

We really enjoyed it. I think if I saw it in 3-D, though, the dinosaurs might have chased me out of the theater!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I got there about 30 minutes after they opened and they were out of watermelons already. Got some peaches instead.  Only $2/lb. for that beautiful, organic, fresh picked stone fruit.



I still have memories of biting into a fresh picked peach still warm from the sun and have the juices run down my arms. Then go get another one. No pesticides either.


----------



## Addie

I just finished talking to my daughter. She retired Friday from the Registry of Motor Vehicles after 33 years of working for the State. Seventy-six people retired from the Registry. The Registrar gave them a big party for all the retirees. She called off their names one by one with the years of service they all had and then called out the name of the workers who had died and couldn't be there for the party. My daughter also had a private party at a restaurant and she got a lot of gifts along with $100. But she still isn't done. There are more private parties she has to attend for herself and other retirees. She is more exhausted from all the partying than she would be from work. She did say that she was shocked when she woke up it was 8:30 a.m. She hadn't slept that late in years. 

The Registry is not going to replace any people for the positions that are empty now. The work will be dispersed to the workers left. A "No Hire" policy is in place. So glad I don't work there.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> We really enjoyed it. I think if I saw it in 3-D, though, the dinosaurs might have chased me out of the theater!




We really enjoyed it too.  The 3D was cool.  I found myself swatting branches out of the way and pushing away dino noses


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I still have memories of biting into a fresh picked peach still warm from the sun and have the juices run down my arms. Then go get another one. No pesticides either.



My mom's living in SC.  She called me a couple weeks ago to tell me that she found a roadside stand with delicious peaches picked that day for $1 per pound.  Something tells me that she'll be eating a lot of peaches this summer!


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> My mom's living in SC.  She called me a couple weeks ago to tell me that she found a roadside stand with delicious peaches picked that day for $1 per pound.  Something tells me that she'll be eating a lot of peaches this summer!



Peach shortcake with those fluffy Bakewell Cream biscuits and a big dollop of whipped cream!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We decided that the pickles were ready to move from the crock in the basement, tuck into an old jar, and put into the refrigerator. Won't be sharing this recipe yet - the "pucker power" needs to be adjusted with a teeny bit more salt and a little less vinegar. It also needs REAL dill, but this time of year I'm pretty much restricted to the seeds from a jar.


----------



## bakechef

Aunt Bea said:


> Peach shortcake with those fluffy Bakewell Cream biscuits and a big dollop of whipped cream!



That does sound wonderful! I'll bring my can of Bakewell the next time I go down

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Cheryl J

Being completely lazy, enjoying the dark, cloudy day.  I was awakened at 4AM by a huge desert thunderstorm.  Lightning lit up my bedroom like it was daylight, it was spectacular!   I went ahead and got up so I could watch it and enjoy the storm and rainfall.  Going to put a load of laundry in the washer, empty the dishwasher, and take a little nap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our thunder-boomers were around 7:00 AM today, Cheryl. It took me a while to  fall back asleep. I was thinking of brewing up a pot of coffee, but your nap idea sounds good. Maybe I'll wander into the sun room, crack open my book, and promptly fall asleep! Or coffee - I need to get some "stuff" done around here.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Yes, *Addie*, like Taxy said, my daughter and family are enjoying all those fun activities here in SoCal.  They're staying at my older daughters in Valencia, that's less than a 2 hr. drive from here.
> 
> Universal Studios is in Hollywood, a 1/2 hr. drive further south.  Anaheim Stadium is another 1/2 hour further.  The beach is right there too, so basically, it's all in pretty close proximity.
> 
> It's been 'active' at my daughter's house.  4 little boys having a blast together, ages 2, 4, 5, and 6.
> 
> 
> And yes, GG, the Pacific Coast Highway *is* breathtaking!  All of our coastlines in North America have something beautiful about them to offer.




Cheryl I rode the whole length of California Route 1. And it was breathtaking. We stopped at a rest stop and down below were hundreds of seals or sea lions. All I know is, whatever they were, they were so noisy you couldn't even carry on a conversation. Peeking over the edge was quite a site. Poo was about five and we held him really tight while we let him look. He still remembers it.


----------



## NickeeCoco

I ran the Canada D'Eh race today and now I just got up from a three hour nap.  Heh.


----------



## Andy M.

We've been prepping for a dinner party tomorrow while caring for our grandson.  He was here from Monday night through this afternoon.  So kitchen work interspersed with baseball, Sorry and videos.


----------



## GotGarlic

I shredded six or so zucchini and have them salted and resting in the salad spinner. I'm going to freeze them for future zucchini bread and fritters. There's definitely a LOT of water coming out! 

The first pic is our garden harvest from the last couple of days. Trying to get at least some of it preserved for later since we're going out of town Friday. We have more green bell peppers than we've had in years, plus Fresno and Cubanelle peppers. .

Whatever I don't get done will go to the neighbor whose kids will be feeding our cats while we're gone.


----------



## Addie

NickeeCoco said:


> I ran the Canada D'Eh race today and now I just got up from a three hour nap.  Heh.



I am not quite up on the Canada words. What does D'Eh translate to? I know you ran a race. That I got. I am just lost on D'Eh. This is not going to be one of my brightest days.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am not quite up on the Canada words. What does D'Eh translate to? I know you ran a race. That I got. I am just lost on D'Eh. This is not going to be one of my brightest days.



I think it's a play on words. "Eh" is used for emphasis in some areas of Canada, as in "It's a beautiful day, eh?" 

D'eh is a homophone that sounds like day and invokes the French of Quebec with the French construction d', meaning of something. 

So Canada D'eh sounds like Canada Day but the spelling includes the French and colloquial English Canadian on the day of celebration. 

Just a guess from someone who grew up across the Detroit River from Toronto


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I think it's a play on words. "Eh" is used for emphasis in some areas of Canada, as in "It's a beautiful day, eh?"
> 
> D'eh is a homophone that sounds like day and invokes the French of Quebec with the French construction d', meaning of something.
> 
> So Canada D'eh sounds like Canada Day but the spelling includes the French and colloquial English Canadian on the day of celebration.
> 
> Just a guess from someone who grew up across the Detroit River from Toronto


Excellent description.


----------



## Addie

Thank you. Now I have learned something new. All my adult life, I try to learn a simple little fact of life. Keeps my mind alert. And I learn a lot of great little tidbits of life.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Excellent description.



Thank you! Glad I got it right.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, glad you and your son have those memories of driving the PCH. I drove a bit of it with my daughter a couple of years ago on our way to Santa Barbara, and we saw dolphins frolicking.  

GG, that's a beautiful bounty.  Have a great time on your road trip!

Nickee, great job on running the race in this heat (must be warm there, too...) And thanks GG for the definition of D'Eh.  lol  I learned something new. 

I just got back from the doctor's office - there's a weird spot on my temple that has recently and drastically changed appearance so they did a biopsy.  Today will be a kick back rest of the day.  Although, I enjoyed those enchiladas so much from the other day, I'm seriously thinking of making another batch while I've still got the fixin's.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

I am about to fly a cancer survivor back to San Diego after his treatment at UCLA


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> I am about to fly a cancer survivor back to San Diego after his treatment at UCLA



That's a wonderful thing you do.


----------



## GotGarlic

What do you do with giant overgrown cucumbers? Make cucumber agua fresca (fresh cucumber water). I peeled, seeded, chopped and puréed three large cucumbers and let them drain through cheesecloth over a bowl. Then I mixed them with 1 cup water, 2 tablespoons of sugar and the juice of 1 lime. It's resting in the fridge. I'll freeze it before we leave on our trip and when we get back, it will make yummy martinis with lime vodka.


----------



## Cheryl J

6:40AM here, I'm up, showered, dressed and waiting for my daughter to come and pick me up - we're going up to the Kern River Valley for the day.  We're stopping at a huge farmers market up there, all the veggies and fruit are grown right there on their acres of land.  It's only about a 45 minute drive from here. 

My grandson will love the baby ducks and geese that just hatched.  We'll probably have lunch at one of the cute little restaurants along the river.  Have a good day, all!


----------



## taxlady

Sounds like a nice outing Cheryl.


----------



## Souschef

Souschef said:


> I am about to fly a cancer survivor back to San Diego after his treatment at UCLA


Successful trip form Santa Monica to San Diego. 
Today I flew a lady who was a breast cancer survivor to Visalia in the Central Valley. I could not believe it, but she had about 135 pounds of stuff with her! It filled up the back seat and the entire baggage compartment.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Sounds like a nice outing Cheryl.


 
Thank you, Taxy....it was SUCH a great day!  Nice to get out of the hot valley and up into the cooler mountains.  I'll put up a couple of pics in the random photo thread, we saw some pretty fabulous scenery.


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> Successful trip form Santa Monica to San Diego.
> Today I flew a lady who was a breast cancer survivor to Visalia in the Central Valley. I could not believe it, but she had about 135 pounds of stuff with her! It filled up the back seat and the entire baggage compartment.


 
Whoa, that's a lot of gear she packed.  She's probably lucky she didn't have to weed things out, with the weight restrictions and all.  Glad you do what you do, Souschef.


----------



## taxlady

Just spent about an hour at a condo association party. Ho hum. Ate a couple of uninteresting hot dogs on white buns.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Just spent about an hour at a condo association party. Ho hum. Ate a couple of uninteresting hot dogs on white buns.



Gee, you sure know how to have fun.  Please don't ask me to go with you to any function. I will be busy that day.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Gee, you sure know how to have fun.  Please don't ask me to go with you to any function. I will be busy that day.


We weren't expecting better. I'll be sure only to invite you to something I think will be fun. Ask CWS.


----------



## taxlady

We finally got a chance to explore a newish Asian supermarket, Marché Sheng Tai. They are both a wholesaler and retailer. Lots and lots of kinds of stuff and lots of variety.

I bought a small (tomato paste size) tin of harirsa sauce, some sesame seed oil, some chili oil, a garlic press, and some duck wings. The duck wings were half the price of chicken wings!

Now I'm all set to make Dragon Lady Kitchen blog: SESAME NOODLES, which people were raving about here a while back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those duck wings are probably a whole lot meatier, too! Nice little bonus.

Isn't it fun exploring a store like that? We have to drive almost an hour to get to the closest H-Mart, but it's like a trip to the Pacific rim. So many interesting things. Sometimes that's good, sometimes a little odd. Still and adventure!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those duck wings are probably a whole lot meatier, too! Nice little bonus.
> 
> Isn't it fun exploring a store like that? We have to drive almost an hour to get to the closest H-Mart, but it's like a trip to the Pacific rim. So many interesting things. Sometimes that's good, sometimes a little odd. Still and adventure!


Yes, it's great fun exploring a store like that. Stirling doesn't usually come shopping with me, but this was an "outing" for him. (He telecommutes from home for his job.)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finished up Batch 2 of dill pickles. The crock is cooling its heels in the basement. After being able to detect mostly vinegar with the first batch, I adjusted the recipe. As a bonus, I had real, fresh dill heads from the little plant I have sitting in a pot on my porch! Hopefully the adjustments work. I don't think it will be quite like my Dad's yet, since I forgot to get rye bread. No slice under the plate for the first night.


----------



## Addie

I just finished baking a three layer Hershey's chocolate cake. I have the frosting all made. I will frost it in the morning. Right now I am tired. I mixed it all by hand until I had it all blended. Both cake and frosting. My arm is now laying on the floor. I hate to use the mixer for the cake at the beginning. Flour and cocoa all over the place. Might be more work, but less work for cleanup. Same goes for the frosting. 

Right now Pirate has the Saturday Night Fights on. Oh, so much joy in my life. Just what I love to see. Two grown men beating the crap out of each other. Time for me to find something to do. Out in the kitchen preferably. I shouldn't complain. He could be doing worse. As a recovering drug addict I am grateful for every straight day he has. If this is the worse, I will gladly take it. When he was in H.S., he got into boxing. It helped keep him off the streets. And he has never lost his interest in the sport. 

Back to the kitchen. Bowls and other good stuff in the sink looking to be washed.


----------



## Chef Munky

We've spent the last 2 days shopping around test driving several types of new jeeps.Were going to have it ordered to our specifications.

I can't wait to actually say while I'm driving and tooting the horn.BEEP-BEEP.I'm a Jeep!
My Gr is absolutely going to love riding shot gun with Mom in it.
Knowing him he's probably going to want to drive it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My 13 year old grandson and I played games today (Crazy Eights, Go Fish, Connect Four, Sorry, Trouble and A Trivia Game about Presidents). And much to his happiness, he beat me at every game. Oh well, I had a good time just spending time with him.


----------



## Dawgluver

Unpacking from our Cozumel trip.  We stayed in a condo up north for the first time, instead of downtown where the action is, and both DH and I found we did not need nearly all the clothes we packed.  Downtown, we don't want to wear the same stuff every day.  Up north is much more isolated and quiet, so it's much easier to get by with limited clothing selections.

The upside, it makes for much less laundry to be done!


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> My 13 year old grandson and I played games today (Crazy Eights, Go Fish, Connect Four, Sorry, Trouble and A Trivia Game about Presidents). And much to his happiness, he beat me at every game. Oh well, I had a good time just spending time with him.



Sounds like a great way to spend the day!

_ I believe the children are our future, Teach them well and let them lead the way..._

​


----------



## Aunt Bea

Taking a break from packing books!

I called a local charity and scheduled a pickup for next Saturday.  I have packed 13 bankers boxes and have about 15 more to go!  That will get my "library" back to where every book can sit upright on a shelf and not be tucked in on top of another or stacked on a table or chair in the book room!

The next project will be to gradually eliminate the book room and select a couple hundred books that can fit into a small case in my living room.

Remember when everything you owned would fit into your car, those were the days!


----------



## bethzaring

I clearly remember when all my possessions fit easily into a small car.  In 1974 I packed up and moved out west in a two door Volvo 122 and took a dog too.


I currently am going through everything in the house, eliminating a lot of things and finding new storage space.  The ultimate goal is to reclaim my sewing room which disappeared when DH moved his stuff in.


----------



## Dawgluver

I too remember when all my worldly possessions fit into my little late '70’s model Mercury Comet!  Dang, how I loved that car.  Her name was Haley.


----------



## Addie

Pirate is watching Shetland. A Mystery show out of UK. A simple question of "How many Shetland islands are there total?" I was laying down quietly watching TV. An hour and a half later I was still at the computer. Every time I thought I had the answer more info showed up. Next thing I know I am looking up Norse history of invading the islands. Then the meaning of what a skerrie is. I am now ready to write my thesis and get my Doctorate. I hope children in the UK do not have to go all the way back to the invasion of the Norse or Druids when studying the history of the Isles.


----------



## LPBeier

I am packing up my craft room for two reasons.  

1. we are getting some renovations done and they will be repairing the ceiling so there will be sanding and painting. I don't want my wool, paper crafts and cake decorating stuff to get dirty from it.

2. We are clearing out the house to get it ready to sell (hence the renos). So, we will be turning it back into the master bedroom for staging purposes. We have rented a storage locker and are also getting rid of stuff so it is not must a matter of piling stuff in boxes.  There is the stuff I need to keep here, what goes to storage, give-aways and garbage.

TB and I will be sharing his office until we sell.  We have been thinking on and off about moving but are tired of the management company here (we own our place but then again we don't....it is a leasehold) and are being nickled and dimed for repairs that don't affect us.

We are hoping to get a house with a yard for the pets and a suite for the young family we have been helping.  We also want to get out of Greater Vancouver and move a little further into the Valley.


----------



## taxlady

Sounds exciting LP. Don't overdo it.


----------



## Chef Munky

Hiding out.Low profile day.
Home alone all day so I'll give my dog a bath and hair cut today.

I need a life.She's only getting a bath so that I can put her new bandana that says Princess on her.

The other one says I was born a B.What's your excuse? LOL!!!
Yep she's my girl.


----------



## Addie

I made a quick supper for Pirate and myself. I quick bag of rice cooked in Better Than Bullion broth. Steak tips cooked with garlic oil, green onions, and peas in a gravy. Gravy made with seasoned rice water. Quick and easy. I even tossed the peas in the gravy to cook. Two pans, two plates. Even an easy cleanup. I love nights like this. Grant you it is a little early for supper. 2:45 in the p.m. But Teddy will be here just around supper time. Have to break that begging habit he has developed. Lunch and supper together.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the All-Star Game.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Watching the All-Star Game.



Andy, are you watching on a pay per view? I wanted to watch it on my computer while doing other things. (two screens) But Fox wanted me to pay. What's with that? Yet it is free on my TV.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm here in bed next to my snoring hubby. Obviously I have my laptop here, and I was just thinking...

When hubby was first diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, I almost fell apart. It was pretty much a death sentence with such a low survival rate. But he battled it and he had great doctors and now he's still clean after four years.

He has regained his energy and is working. He's amazing.

And now I listen to his breathing next to me while the rain beats against our bedroom windows. The veggie garden we planted is greeting the rain, and so are my new flowers on the decks.

I'm listening to life all around me, and I am truly humbled. 

Life is precious and totally amazing. I am filled with gratefulness and humility.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, are you watching on a pay per view? I wanted to watch it on my computer while doing other things. (two screens) But Fox wanted me to pay. What's with that? Yet it is free on my TV.



Just watching on TV for free.


----------



## taxlady

CCL, that's great.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Sounds exciting LP. Don't overdo it.



Thanks Taxy, I am trying not to. I do a bit, check email; do a bit, go read; do a bit.... So far it is working for me.

Today my goal is to get all the stuff off the floor, my computer and sewing machine out and remove my work table. That should give them enough room to work.  All the edibles for my cakes are out so I don't have to worry about that.

I am proud of myself for how much I am getting done and how I am pacing myself!


----------



## Kayelle

CrazyCatLady said:


> I'm here in bed next to my snoring hubby. Obviously I have my laptop here, and I was just thinking...
> 
> When hubby was first diagnosed with pancreatic cancer, I almost fell apart. It was pretty much a death sentence with such a low survival rate. But he battled it and he had great doctors and now he's still clean after four years.
> 
> He has regained his energy and is working. He's amazing.
> 
> And now I listen to his breathing next to me while the rain beats against our bedroom windows. The veggie garden we planted is greeting the rain, and so are my new flowers on the decks.
> 
> I'm listening to life all around me, and I am truly humbled.
> 
> Life is precious and totally amazing. I am filled with gratefulness and humility.



I must tell you that your reflective thoughts really touched me this morning CCL. Thank you for sharing such beautiful emotion.


----------



## LPBeier

CrazyCatLady said:


> I'm listening to life all around me, and I am truly humbled.
> 
> Life is precious and totally amazing. I am filled with gratefulness and humility.



I am humbled by your sharing and your insights. May you always be that in tune to the positives of life. {{{{{CCL and her hubby}}}}}


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Thanks Taxy, I am trying not to. I do a bit, check email; do a bit, go read; do a bit.... So far it is working for me.
> 
> I am proud of myself for how much I am getting done and how I am pacing myself!



You sound like me.Why knock ourselves out.

We could start a pacing club and be proud about it.Free full lifetime pacing membership is available.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am packing up my craft room for two reasons.
> 
> 1. we are getting some renovations done and they will be repairing the ceiling so there will be sanding and painting. I don't want my wool, paper crafts and cake decorating stuff to get dirty from it.
> 
> 2. We are clearing out the house to get it ready to sell...


Sounds like you have a lot of work ahead. It's good you've found a way to pace yourself and keep feeling human.



Andy M. said:


> Watching the All-Star Game.


That was a fun game, wasn't it? I couldn't help noticing how many of the players were ex-Red Sox though. I don't know the reasons your team lets good ones get away, Andy. I know my team does because they are either a small-market team or have a cheap owner. The opinions vary on that one, depending on whether you know how Moneyball is played or not. The Sox don't mind spending money though.



CrazyCatLady said:


> I'm here in bed next to my snoring hubby....And now I listen to his breathing next to me while the rain beats against our bedroom windows. The veggie garden we planted is greeting the rain, and so are my new flowers on the decks.
> 
> I'm listening to life all around me, and I am truly humbled.
> 
> Life is precious and totally amazing. I am filled with gratefulness and humility.


Isn't it amazing how much brighter and clearer the good things in life become when you've weathered a tough patch like you and your hubby have?  Your post made me smile when I first read it, and I've kept smiling since. Wishing continued good health to your dear hubby.


----------



## Souschef

*Pilots and Paws*

I flew an old doberman to a new home north and flew another young doberman down to Southern Calif to a new home.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> You sound like me.Why knock ourselves out.
> 
> We could start a pacing club and be proud about it.Free full lifetime pacing membership is available.



Munky, that sounds like a great idea! 

However, I guess I didn't pace well enough yesterday as I ended up with horrible back spasms today and a fibromyalgia flare. So, I did the small amount I needed to for the contractor, made lunch, got TB off to work and then had a nap - I was so deep in sleep that I don't remember talking to Kay, the mom of the kids we are helping with. She said she called, I talked for a minute and then there was silence but the phone wasn't hung up. So she called my neighbour who asked the contractor. He told her I had laid down because of back pain. I woke up 2 hours later, the contractor was gone, and the phone showed "line in use"! 

I am better tonight but taking it easy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If you guys are forming a "Pacing Club", could you please put me in the "Snail" group?

I've been trying to clean out the basement and organize the stuff I set aside for the garage sale. So far all I've really managed to clean out is a box of crackers and a few cookies.  I still haven't priced many of the things going to sale. I think I might have a problem here...


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you guys are forming a "Pacing Club", could you please put me in the "Snail" group?
> 
> I've been trying to clean out the basement and organize the stuff I set aside for the garage sale. So far all I've really managed to clean out is a box of crackers and a few cookies.  I still haven't priced many of the things going to sale. I think I might have a problem here...


Tell you what, CG, if you come over here and help me decide what I am really going to need in the way of my craft/cake supplies in the time between now and whenever we sell this place, buy another and move (weeks? months? years?) I will come by and help you figure out what to sell and for how much - I am getting pretty good at that!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, you do not want my help in your sewing and craft room. Since I no longer do either, I would suggest you get rid of all of it!   You are still welcome to price my stuff but one warning - I am being ruthless with getting rid of stuff. There is a lot there! If Himself doesn't start doing a bit more around here HE is in danger of being priced.

******************

Dinner prepped? Check.
Gardening clothes sprayed and dried, ready to repel ticks? Check.
Snack consumed to get me through until supper? Check AND Check. 
All ready to go out and gard....WHAT time is it??? *sigh*

Since 4:15 PM gives me about an hour before the bugs really get bad, I think I will tackle option 2. Down to the basement to price more garage sale stuff. *LP*, help!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> CCL, that's great.



Ditto here. Sometimes there are moments that bring us down to earth and force us to realize how fortunate we are with just having life in us.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I needed some money out of my account at the bank so I wrote out the check for cash as usual. When the checker had my money she just layed it on the counter and said "there'. I said aren't you going to count it back to me and she said, we don't do that anymore. Well, I said, I will count it while I am standing here. She said no problem, some do and some don't. Is this something new?   Another thing, the money was not all facing up and in the right direction. I know it's no big deal but it just took me by surprise.


----------



## GotGarlic

The checker? Was this at your bank? 

I've never written a check for cash. I've had a debit card for about 30 years so I always use the ATM machine when I need cash. I never even carry a checkbook anymore. 

I can't remember the last time I went into the bank to do any banking, but store cashiers usually count back my change.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> The checker? Was this at your bank?
> 
> I've never written a check for cash. I've had a debit card for about 30 years so I always use the ATM machine when I need cash. I never even carry a checkbook anymore.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I went into the bank to do any banking, but store cashiers usually count back my change.



Yes, this was at my regular bank we have been going to for many years. I guess you don't call them checkers, I should have said teller. Sorry.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> The checker? Was this at your bank?
> 
> I've never written a check for cash. I've had a debit card for about 30 years so I always use the ATM machine when I need cash. I never even carry a checkbook anymore.
> 
> I can't remember the last time I went into the bank to do any banking, but store cashiers usually count back my change.


Same here, but I almost never pay for stuff with cash nowadays.

When I first got a debit card, there were fees for taking out money, even at one's own bank, so I didn't often do that. Back then, it was cheaper to ask for cash back when paying with a debit card at a store.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> I needed some money out of my account at the bank so I wrote out the check for cash as usual. When the checker had my money she just layed it on the counter and said "there'. I said aren't you going to count it back to me and she said, we don't do that anymore. Well, I said, I will count it while I am standing here. She said no problem, some do and some don't. Is this something new?   Another thing, the money was not all facing up and in the right direction. I know it's no big deal but it just took me by surprise.



That makes me sad!

I have not run into that situation but I was surprised when my last order of checks did not include any deposit slips in the back of the check book, another economy move.

I have a debit card that I only use at the ATM and a credit card that I use at the gas station or for online purchases.  I tend to use cash for most purchases and I don't plan to change.


----------



## GotGarlic

We use a credit card for practically everything. Then we fly for free with the miles


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We "charge it!" for everything too. Instead of airline miles, we use Discover cash back to get gift cards to places we shop: Lowe's, BBB, chain restaurants. We use the restaurant cards when we travel, so most of our food while on the drive down/back is "free food". We DO enjoy a night out at the Bahama Breeze in Fort Myers, too.

Right now I'm pretty sure I should be banking that cash back credit to save for a boat load of BBB cards. Somehow, I think when you "toast" bread, you shouldn't have to flip it over to get both sides tanned...


----------



## Dawgluver

We use a Chase Freedom card, which, depending on the season, gives cash back, up to 5%.  We exchange the points for cash or bill credit.

When we travel, we use the Charles Schwab debit card, which rebates all our international ATM charges.


----------



## Andy M.

We also charge just about everything on our Capitol One cards. They have paid for several airfares to Aruba and car rentals while there.  Alas, those days are gone as, since SO retired, she doesn't build up as many points on her CC.

As a side note, you are not protected from fraud on your debit card like you are on your CC so be careful where you use it.  I use my DC only at Costco.


----------



## bethzaring

JoAnn L. said:


> I needed some money out of my account at the bank so I wrote out the check for cash as usual. When the checker had my money she just layed it on the counter and said "there'. I said aren't you going to count it back to me and she said, we don't do that anymore. Well, I said, I will count it while I am standing here. She said no problem, some do and some don't. Is this something new? Another thing, the money was not all facing up and in the right direction. I know it's no big deal but it just took me by surprise.


 

I am really surprised the money wasn't counted out to you.  Don't tellers have to balance out their drawer every night?  I visit my bank a couple times a month and they count all money to me, and everyone else.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> As a side note, you are not protected from fraud on your debit card like you are on your CC so be careful where you use it.  I use my DC only at Costco.



This is good advice. I only use mine at the bank, unless I leave my credit card on my desk after doing an online purchase


----------



## Andy M.

Our credit union has money counting machines.  You hand the teller a withdrawal slip and he enters the info including the denominations you request.  The machine by his side counts out the money and it's handed to you.  Not sure if it's counted back.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Our credit union has money counting machines. You hand the teller a withdrawal slip and he enters the info including the denominations you request. The machine by his side counts out the money and it's handed to you. Not sure if it's counted back.


 
Same with my credit union.  Depending how much $ I want, they ask if I want 10s, 20s, or 50s and the machine counts it out.  I almost always use the ATM and hardly ever go to the bank, but the last time I did they still counted out the bills.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Our credit union has money counting machines.  You hand the teller a withdrawal slip and he enters the info including the denominations you request.  The machine by his side counts out the money and it's handed to you.  Not sure if it's counted back.



Ours does the same, makes transactions very quick.


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> We use a credit card for practically everything. Then we fly for free with the miles



It's so rare for me to use cash.  I put $100 in my wallet at the end of march and still have some of it.

Thanks to reward points we hardly ever have to pay for a hotel.

I used my Costco Amex to pay for all my mom's moving expenses and racked up a good amount of points, especially filling up that moving truck with gas over and over!


----------



## Addie

It almost sounds like the teller had been recently admonished for an error or perhaps the way she may have responded to a customer's request. Whatever the reason, I would suggest that you go back to her the next time with the same request. See if her attitude has changed. At best, give her a chance to show her good side.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> It almost sounds like the teller had been recently admonished for an error or perhaps the way she may have responded to a customer's request. Whatever the reason, I would suggest that you go back to her the next time with the same request. See if her attitude has changed. At best, give her a chance to show her good side.



She was very nice, she said that this is a new policy, that they don't count your money, if you want to that is no problem. Like she said, some do and some don't. Why won't you? I want to make sure I got the right amount before I leave the bank.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> She was very nice, she said that this is a new policy, that they don't count your money, if you want to that is no problem. Like she said, some do and some don't. Why won't you? I want to make sure I got the right amount before I leave the bank.



When the tellers had to count the money out of the drawer, they were instructed to re-count it for the customer.  Now that a machine counts it, no recount is necessary because machines are perfect and never make a mistake.


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to head to bed as I have to get up bright and early for my neurologist appointment in the morning.  It is not in town so we have to leave really early through rush hour traffic.

I am also getting together my list of medications and diagnoses - yes, it is a very long list!


----------



## Joachim

I just tried to modify my profile here...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'd better get off the computer and head out to grocery shop. Sound like a plan? Until then, "chow"!




LPBeier said:


> ...I have to get up bright and early for my neurologist appointment in the morning...


Hope everything went well and planned treatments look promising, LP. ((hugs))


----------



## Addie

Joachim said:


> I just tried to modify my profile here...



Did you have a problem? If so we can walk you through, or at least someone can.


----------



## CarolPa

We had a problem once at the bank's ATM machine. It malfunctioned and the money didn't come out, but it deducted it from our account and the machine went "out of order."  We went into the bank and they said nothing could be done until the next day when the machine was audited.  I argued with them because I didn't think that the money should have been deducted from our account in that case. We had enough money to make another withdrawal so we had cash, but what if we didn't?   We were at the ATM that is attached to the building.  They said that the ATM that is by itself out on an island is only audited once a week and we would have had to wait until that audit day to get our money.


----------



## NickeeCoco

I'm off to an organic farm.  I see mass freezing in my near future.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have spent the better part of the day listening to all of my muscles yell at me. Two hours of gardening yesterday, today I feel like an old lady.  What, what? I AM an old lady?  Just wait until it's your turn...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have spent the better part of the day listening to all of my muscles yell at me. Two hours of gardening yesterday, today I feel like an old lady.  What, what? I AM an old lady?  Just wait until it's your turn...



Welcome to my world. It has been my turn for many moons. I am getting used to it. There is a good side to everything. You just have to hunt for it though. 

I don't have a hunting license. Dang!


----------



## CarolPa

I think the answer to this is to keep moving.


----------



## Addie

Well, I just got back from seeing my doctor. He is very happy about the final result from my gall bladder episode. And I also got my report on my Cholesterol levels. It was an excellent report, and according to the results, everything is normal. One less thing to worry about. 

So now I should eat something. Egg salad sounds good. A little onion along with some finely diced celery will make it perfect. A cup of coffee will make the finishing touch.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear you're going to live, Addie. 



CarolPa said:


> I think the answer to this is to keep moving.


"A body in motion STAYS in motion."  Yup, got that. It's just that I haven't so much as pulled a weed all summer and the muscles I used must be ones that aren't used for lifting, walking, etc. Not much will help those muscles hiding in the flabby upper thigh area until the ache goes away. Besides that, I have a hip that gives me "issues". My parents each had arthritis; my Dad ended up needing both back surgery and a hip replacement. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before I need it replaced. I just have to tough it out and get the gardens all prettied before we put the house up for sale so that IF I need surgery I'm back home in OH. Cleveland Clinic is one of the finest hospitals in the world. In fact, they ARE one of the hospitals "in the world". They used to get so many rich Middle Eastern sheikhs in for surgeries that they build a hospital in Abu Dhabi!


----------



## Addie

*Before I Was A Mom*

I had finished two loads of laundry and was going through my files looking for something. I found this. It was sent to me a number of years back. I thought the mothers and also fathers would appreciate it.

*Before I Was A Mom*​
*Before I Was A Mom*
I never tripped over toys or forgot words to a lullaby
I didn't worry whether or not my plants were poisonous.
I never thought about immunizations.

*Before I Was A Mom*
I had never been puked on.
Pooped on.
Chewed on.
Peed On.
I had complete control of my mind and my thoughts.
I slept all night.

*Before I Was A Mom*
I never held down a screaming child so doctors could do their tests.
Or give shots.
I never looked into teary eyes and cried.
I never got gloriously happy over a simple grin.
I never sat up late hours at night watching a baby sleep.

*Before I Was A Mom*
I never held a sleeping baby just because I didn't want to put her down.'
I never felt my heart break into a million pieces when I couldn't stop the hurt.
I never knew that something so small could affect my life so much.
I never knew that I could love someone so much.
I never knew I would love being a Mom.

*Before I Was A Mom*
I didn't know the feeling of having my heart outside my body.
I didn't know how special it could feel to feed a hungry baby.
I didn't know that bond between a mother and her child.
I didn't know that something so small could make me feel so important and happy.

*Before I Was A Mom*
I had never gotten up in the middle of the night every ten minutes to make sure all was okay.
I had never knew the warmth, the joy, the love, the heartache, the wonderment or the satisfaction of being a Mom. 
I didn't know I was capable of feeling so much, before I was a Mom. 

I don't know who wrote it. There is no name on it.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope everything went well and planned treatments look promising, LP. ((hugs))



Things could not have gone worse at that appointment.  The neurologist noticed in my file that I had been at that hospital for depression more than 20 years ago and decided to humiliate and degrade me anyway he could. He wouldn't let me answer his questions and basically said that I was not suffering from stroke symptoms and should take more of my antidepressants. We are going with the recommendations of the doctor at OUR hospital and taking it to my GP. I got so stressed that I almost had another mini-stroke that day.

Right now I am up because I can't sleep, even though I am exhausted all the time.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry to hear that, LP. I've only had one doctor who was that arrogant and I quit seeing him pretty quickly. Can you see a different neurologist? Sometimes it takes seeing more than one to find someone who is a good fit for you. 

Have you asked your GP about a sleep aid? Getting enough sleep is so important to good health.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Things could not have gone worse at that appointment.  The neurologist noticed in my file that I had been at that hospital for depression more than 20 years ago and decided to humiliate and degrade me anyway he could. He wouldn't let me answer his questions and basically said that I was not suffering from stroke symptoms and should take more of my antidepressants. We are going with the recommendations of the doctor at OUR hospital and taking it to my GP. I got so stressed that I almost had another mini-stroke that day.
> 
> Right now I am up because I can't sleep, even though I am exhausted all the time.


Oh no! That's terrible. (((Hugs)))

I doubt you have the energy to deal with reporting him, but could your husband? That is totally unacceptable behaviour from a doctor. He is endangering you. He is a danger to other patients as well. Does he think the doctors at the OR are incapable of diagnosing a stroke correctly?

How old is this guy? Is it possible that he doesn't believe there is such a thing as a TIA? I know that doctors refused to believe my mother when she told them she was having "mini-strokes", back in the 70s. They claimed there was no such thing. But, we know better now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> "A body in motion STAYS in motion."  Yup, got that. It's just that I haven't so much as pulled a weed all summer and the muscles I used must be ones that aren't used for lifting, walking, etc. Not much will help those muscles hiding in the flabby upper thigh area until the ache goes away. Besides that, I have a hip that gives me "issues". My parents each had arthritis; my Dad ended up needing both back surgery and a hip replacement. I'm sure it's just a matter of time before I need it replaced. I just have to tough it out and get the gardens all prettied before we put the house up for sale so that IF I need surgery I'm back home in OH. Cleveland Clinic is one of the finest hospitals in the world. In fact, they ARE one of the hospitals "in the world". They used to get so many rich Middle Eastern sheikhs in for surgeries that they build a hospital in Abu Dhabi!



CG,
You sound just like me a few weeks ago.The Chiropractor didn't help.My body is too small to be put on one of those rolling tables.5 minutes with that at the lowest setting that party was so over! I got off of it.

This product has helped me tremendously.I no longer go see the Chiropractor.After 2 sessions my back spasms were over.My legs felt so much better as well.

Gotta check it out.Highly recommend it.
P.S. You can roll over and get those upper thighs.

Amazon.com: Comfort Products 60-2907P08 10-Motor Massage Plush Mat with Heat, Beige: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the suggestion, Munky. I do have a massaging heating pad - never thought to use it.  My biggest problem is that I feel the muscles the first time I put them to work after not using that particular muscle group. Sunday was rough, yesterday was better - then I spent three hour on my feet playing in the kitchen. The legs were tired, but not sore. By today I was running up and down the steps like I was...64. I can run downhill faster than up! 

What I really need to do is go out and buy a new pair of shoes. I hate clothes shopping, especially shoe shopping. But my old tennis shoes ARE old. Oddly enough, my feet and legs feel the best when I wear my summer flip-flops, a thicker-soled, contoured version. Himself says that's a prime indicator that we should move to FL!  Nope, nope, nope.


----------



## NickeeCoco

A co-worker of my husband's has a family blueberry farm.  We just got 10 lbs of blueberries for $20.  I'm in the process of freezing blueberries right now.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good deal, Nikki!  I'd sure love to know someone with a blueberry farm...! 


**********
It's hot and a little on the humid side (for here) today.  Fixing to go into the kitchen and prep fresh veggies to have easily available to munch on.  I'd rather take a nap.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Oh no! That's terrible. (((Hugs)))
> 
> I doubt you have the energy to deal with reporting him, but could your husband? That is totally unacceptable behaviour from a doctor. He is endangering you. He is a danger to other patients as well. Does he think the doctors at the OR are incapable of diagnosing a stroke correctly?
> 
> How old is this guy? Is it possible that he doesn't believe there is such a thing as a TIA? I know that doctors refused to believe my mother when she told them she was having "mini-strokes", back in the 70s. They claimed there was no such thing. But, we know better now.



He is fairly young. My GP is on it. She hasn't seen me yet but got the reports, set up a few tests and I go in after she gets the results.  She talked to TB while I was sleeping about the stroke clinic Dr. because his report was very "negative". TB explained from our side and she is going to look into it and if needed will refer me to a totally different clinic so I don't have to go back there.  I have definitely had TIA's and she said that the plaque on the carotid artery IS worrisome.


----------



## NickeeCoco

Cheryl J said:


> Good deal, Nikki!  I'd sure love to know someone with a blueberry farm...!



It is definitely a perk.  Quite a few of his co-workers live out in the county (a local colloquialism for living in the country outside of the city), so we get fresh eggs every week, and then blueberries and apples every season.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, Nickee.    I'm out in the boonies and we enjoy many perks of fresh farm produce and eggs, too.  I love it!  Still trying to use up the 4 dozen fresh eggs I bought last month from happy free range chickens. 

Oh, and I got the spelling of your name right this time.


----------



## NickeeCoco

Cheryl J said:


> Nice, Nickee.    I'm out in the boonies and we enjoy many perks of fresh farm produce and eggs, too.  I love it!  Still trying to use up the 4 dozen fresh eggs I bought last month from happy free range chickens.
> 
> Oh, and I got the spelling of your name right this time.




Oh, I can't wait to live in the boonies!  I'm original from the boonies, and so is my husband, but until I'm done school, we're staying in the city.  And THEN we're moving to a place with a few acres.  The plan is to have chickens, goats, bees and a greenhouse.


----------



## CWS4322

Way to hot to eat. Obviously my Nordic genes are not happy. Third day running where heat advisories issued. 

Besides trying to stay cool, I am waiting to hear my dad's bone scan results. He was diagnosed with cancer last week.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Way to hot to eat. Obviously my Nordic genes are not happy. Third day running where heat advisories issued.
> 
> Besides trying to stay cool, I am waiting to hear my dad's bone scan results. He was diagnosed with cancer last week.


Oh no! (((Hugs))) I hope it's something that can be easily cured.

My Nordic genes are not making me happy either with this weather. It doesn't help that they are saying that "older adults" should be careful. I'm staying in the air conditioned house most of the time. I may do some late grocery shopping, but it's still 28° (82°F) and feels like 36°C (97°F) here at nearly 21h00 (9PM).


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks. TL. Hoping for the best. 

I imagine Montreal has had the "feels like 40 with the humidex" days we've been having...I promised not to complain about the heat after the winter with the -30 w/ windchill days in Jan and Feb. I didn't know this part of Canada had such extreme temp variations. I might have pushed harder for the DH to move to MN.


----------



## taxlady

As a friend put it, "At least you don't have to shovel humidity."


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> ... I may do some late grocery shopping, but it's still 28° (82°F) and feels like 36°C (97°F) here at nearly 21h00 (9PM).


I did go shopping at 21h15 (9:15 PM). It was still too warm out, but I had to go before the store closed. It took an hour and I am now recuperated from the shopping. A cold beer helped.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, CWS, best wishes for your dad.

It finally got cool enough to go to the pool.  I floated around on the floaty thing reading my waterproof cased Kindle, and it was blissful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...I am waiting to hear my dad's bone scan results. He was diagnosed with cancer last week.


You, your Dad, and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to your dad too, CWS.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just made a potato salad and some deviled eggs.  Tomorrow morning I'll go to the deli for some meats, cheese, and French rolls.  My brother called and wants to get together tomorrow - normally I wouldn't go to that trouble for a last minute request, but for my bro it's different.   He only lives a couple of blocks away but now that he's retired, he works 24/7 doing his love - restoring old classic cars.  I saw him more when he was working at his job full time.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Way to hot to eat. Obviously my Nordic genes are not happy. Third day running where heat advisories issued.
> 
> Besides trying to stay cool, I am waiting to hear my dad's bone scan results. He was diagnosed with cancer last week.



Oh CW, I am so sorry to hear this. Prayers are on the way.


----------



## CWS4322

Thx everyone. Still no news. Check out the menu for gourmet thread and you'll get an idea re today's distraction.


----------



## CWS4322

Thx everyone. Still no news. Still hot and humid but not as bad as it has been. Humidex was only 35 today. Yes, I got distracted thinking about the guys' gourmet menu...glad for the distraction.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So many corn cobs, so little corn. Himself grilled eight ear, I packed up seven and tossed the kernels from the eighth one into our salads tonight. We got 2# of kernels from $2 of corn. Since fire-roasted corn goes for $2+ per pound in the stores, I would say it was worth the bit of work to do it ourselves.


----------



## Addie

I was sitting here going through the kitchen stuff in the Zulily site. There is this little "counter wiper" for $5.00. Huh? It is a metal blade only as wide as your four fingers. I have one of them. It is called a bench scraper. And it is wider and does a better job. I just never though of it as an instrument to scrape the whole counter for other then when pie making. Now I know. There is more than one use for my bench scraper.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I was sitting here going through the kitchen stuff in the Zulily site. There is this little "counter wiper" for $5.00. Huh? It is a metal blade only as wide as your four fingers. I have one of them. It is called a bench scraper. And it is wider and does a better job. I just never though of it as an instrument to scrape the whole counter for other then when pie making. Now I know. There is more than one use for my bench scraper.


I have one too. I never remember to use it. Apparently they have many uses: How to Use a Bench Scraper in the Kitchen | Epicurious.com. I think I will try to remember to use it.
http://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/bench-scraper-tips-tricks-article


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I have one too. I never remember to use it. Apparently they have many uses: How to Use a Bench Scraper in the Kitchen | Epicurious.com. I think I will try to remember to use it.
> http://www.epicurious.com/expert-advice/bench-scraper-tips-tricks-article



I can't stand to feel grains of sugar, salt or other things on my counter tops. I am constantly running my hands across the counter and just have to grab the sponge. The bench scraper does a much better job and quicker. My new best friend. I do  use it for other things like picking up chopped veggies like onions. I just never thought to use it to keep my counters smooth.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I can't stand to feel grains of sugar, salt or other things on my counter tops. I am constantly running my hands across the counter and just have to grab the sponge. The bench scraper does a much better job and quicker. My new best friend. I do  use it for other things like picking up chopped veggies like onions. I just never thought to use it to keep my counters smooth.


For crumbs, coffee grounds, sugar, salt, etc. I use a tiny whisk broom.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Getting used to Windows 10!

Just enough change to make me grumpy or should I say grumpier!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Getting used to Windows 10!
> 
> Just enough change to make me grumpy or should I say grumpier!



Spike showed what it involved if I wanted to have it on my computer. For what I use my computer for, "No Thanks." I have no need to add more complication to my life. I am happy with what I have.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Getting used to Windows 10!
> 
> 
> 
> Just enough change to make me grumpy or should I say grumpier!




Drat.  I haven't used my desktop for months, guess I should log in and see what I need to do.

I'm really bad at updating, and am usually on my iPad.


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Getting used to Windows 10!
> 
> Just enough change to make me grumpy or should I say grumpier!


When you have used it a little while, please let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Addie

I just took a small taste of the white clam sauce Pirate made. For the past two days we have been cleaning, scrubbing and constantly talking about what can we make that we haven't had yet. The clams go on the list for shopping tomorrow. This is going to become a regular dish. I am sitting here working on the grocery list for shopping for tomorrow. My least favorite job to do. But the food refuses to just show up on my doorstep.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> When you have used it a little while, please let us know what you think of it.



From what Spike showed me, it is like a tablet. A touch screen with a lot of windows open at the same time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> From what Spike showed me, it is like a tablet. A touch screen with a lot of windows open at the same time.



Windows 10 won't make an old computer a touch screen. The graphics look more like a touch screen, but unless you have a touch screen monitor, it won't work that way. 

I'm not using it yet, but we were looking at a new laptop for me yesterday (my five-year-old HP died) and several of the new models are called 2 in 1 - the monitor flips around so it lies flat with the screen facing out and it works like a tablet. 

DH has had Windows 10 on his work laptop for quite a while. He was irritated with it at first but says you get used to it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> From what Spike showed me, it is like a tablet. A touch screen with a lot of windows open at the same time.



BTW, Windows has been able to have a lot of windows open at the same time for many years. That might even be the primary feature that differentiates it from a DOS computer.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Windows 10 won't make an old computer a touch screen. The graphics look more like a touch screen, but unless you have a touch screen monitor, it won't work that way.
> 
> I'm not using it yet, but we were looking at a new laptop for me yesterday (my five-year-old HP died) and several of the new models are called 2 in 1 - the monitor flips around so it lies flat with the screen facing out and it works like a tablet.
> 
> DH has had Windows 10 on his work laptop for quite a while. He was irritated with it at first but says you get used to it.



If I wanted to have W10, there is a part I would order from Microsoft and install it on my tower. It is free. Spike showed me the very minimum because he knew I wouldn't be interested. And he was right.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Windows 10 is really not a big change, for me, mostly different looking icons and different locations for some things.  My problem is that I get set in my ways and things that have been more or less automatic mindless tasks will take some thought for a few days while I adjust.  I really try to look at it as sort of a puzzle or brain teaser.  Living alone for the last ten years without employment or much human contact has caused my brain to deteriorate and little bumps in the road, like Windows 10, help to shake things up a little.

As far as the installation itself goes it went fine, just allow a couple of hours for it when you do not need to use the machine.

I didn't need any hardware or equipment.  I just downloaded it while I was surfing the net yesterday and installed it this morning while I was having coffee.  I had to change a few things, like using Mozilla Firefox instead of Microsoft's *e.  *So far so good!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea, does Windows 10 allow you the option of the old home screen? When we bought "George" we were able to set the start-up screen to look just like the old style with shortcut icons, instead of the new version that has all of those "tiles". Since I do not have a touch screen laptop but I DO have a touchscreen smart phone, I really need to keep those two worlds looking different to make it easy on my foggy brain.  Good luck with your personal transition to Win-10.



Addie said:


> I was sitting here going through the kitchen stuff in the Zulily site. There is this little "counter wiper" for $5.00. Huh? It is a metal blade only as wide as your four fingers. I have one of them. It is called a bench scraper. And it is wider and does a better job. I just never though of it as an instrument to scrape the whole counter for other then when pie making. Now I know. There is more than one use for my bench scraper.


I would be concerned that a metal bench scraper would scratch the heck out of my counter top. I use some sort of protection between the counter and what I  work on: wooden pastry board for pie crusts and such, cutting boards for everything including slicing bread (although Himself insists "his" knife never touches the counter when he slices bread  ), I even put a pot holder down for something as simple as a plate. I want the counter surface to look as nice as possible for as long as possible.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I even put a pot holder down for something as simple as a plate. I want the counter surface to look as nice as possible for as long as possible.



CG, what kind of counter top do you have?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheap, builder-grade formica. Still, after 15 years in this house tomorrow, August 3rd (gosh, has it been 15???), most of the counter still looks brand-new.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I would be concerned that a metal bench scraper would scratch the heck out of my counter top. I use some sort of protection between the counter and what I  work on: wooden pastry board for pie crusts and such, cutting boards for everything including slicing bread (although Himself insists "his" knife never touches the counter when he slices bread  ), I even put a pot holder down for something as simple as a plate. I want the counter surface to look as nice as possible for as long as possible.



These counters are from the 80's. Possibly even earlier. And nothing can damage them. When they converted this school building to apartments for the elderly, believe me when I tell you the least amount of money was spent for any installations or equipment. And if there was to be any significant damage to any thing in the apartment, you can bet that they will put in an even cheaper replacement. Maintenance buys the stock at Home Depot that they can't sell and is sitting in the back room. Unless the equipment such as a fridge is completely out of commission, they will take it back to their work shop and put in a motor or other piece of equipment from another fridge. They have a box of drip pans downstairs in the supply closet. All the stoves are the same. If you need a new one, the maintenance manager becomes argumentative and tries to give you a half cleaned used one. One tenant refused to accept it and called HUD to report him. We now get new ones out of that big box. 

No, I don't worry about the counters. And maintenance worries even less.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aunt Bea, does Windows 10 allow you the option of the old home screen? When we bought "George" we were able to set the start-up screen to look just like the old style with shortcut icons, instead of the new version that has all of those "tiles". Since I do not have a touch screen laptop but I DO have a touchscreen smart phone, I really need to keep those two worlds looking different to make it easy on my foggy brain.  Good luck with your personal transition to Win-10.



All of my shortcuts came over in the upgrade and look the same as they did before, even have the same ugly wallpaper!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm gearing up for my monthly marathon of shopping.

I've cleared the counters, and made room in the fridge and freezer.  

My lists are ready except for a last minute check of my pantry.  

I got the cable bill ready to pay, but they have a system error and can't process it yet.  It's happened before and will probably be okay by the time I'm ready to leave (7am). 

 I'm feeling energetic so I'll be off to a good start, but I'm sure I'll be dragging by the time I'm finished!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I'm gearing up for my monthly marathon of shopping.
> 
> I've cleared the counters, and made room in the fridge and freezer.
> 
> My lists are ready except for a last minute check of my pantry.
> 
> I got the cable bill ready to pay, but they have a system error and can't process it yet.  It's happened before and will probably be okay by the time I'm ready to leave (7am).
> 
> I'm feeling energetic so I'll be off to a good start, but I'm sure I'll be dragging by the time I'm finished!



Seven fifteen a.m. and I am ready to go out the door. Just waiting on Spike. He is still walking Teddy. Happy shopping Z.


----------



## taxlady

Wow! You two sound energetic. Happy shopping.


----------



## Zhizara

Thanks, Taxy!

I made it home with all my shopping done.  Hopefully a few beers will take away some of the pain.

All the groceries are put away.

Now, I'm working on my meal planning using my new goodies.  

It's my favorite part of my favorite day of the month (payday).

Tomorrow will be prep day, chopping, packaging and freezing various goodies, but no hurry.

I'm really sore right now, but I'm in a great mood knowing I've accomplished everything I needed to.

Addie?  Did you make it home yet?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> All of my shortcuts came over in the upgrade and look the same as they did before...


Thanks, AB. I mentioned your post to Himself. He said the "new" Windows 10 looks and acts a lot like the old Windows 7. Seems that Microsoft caved in to the wants of their customers. Go figure! 



Zhizara said:


> ...I made it home with all my shopping done.  Hopefully a few beers will take away some of the pain...


Nothing like a little alcohol rubdown from the inside.


----------



## Zhizara

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, AB. I mentioned your post to Himself. He said the "new" Windows 10 looks and acts a lot like the old Windows 7. Seems that Microsoft caved in to the wants of their customers. Go figure!
> 
> 
> Nothing like a little alcohol rubdown from the inside.



I think you're right.  I feel better, but not up to par.  I'm still awake, but ready to hit the sack.  I'm just afraid I'll wake up feeling more sore.

*sigh*

Getting old sucks!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> Thanks, Taxy!
> 
> I made it home with all my shopping done.  Hopefully a few beers will take away some of the pain.
> 
> All the groceries are put away.
> 
> Now, I'm working on my meal planning using my new goodies.
> 
> It's my favorite part of my favorite day of the month (payday).
> 
> Tomorrow will be prep day, chopping, packaging and freezing various goodies, but no hurry.
> 
> I'm really sore right now, but I'm in a great mood knowing I've accomplished everything I needed to.
> 
> Addie?  Did you make it home yet?



I did. It took us 1.5 hours to shop and we both got everything on my list. 

This month I tried to stock up on all cash items. I won't have to buy detergent, bleach, paper towels, and a few other items for about four months. I already had quite a bit of meat left in the freezer from last month. I just don't eat as much in the warm weather.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I think you're right.  I feel better, but not up to par.  I'm still awake, but ready to hit the sack.  I'm just afraid I'll wake up feeling more sore.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Getting old sucks!



It not only sucks, but it is hard work.


----------



## creative

I saw something unusual on my way back from the garden centre and it got me wondering...

On the pavement, outside some houses (i.e. not a centre or anything like that) was a discarded pot of exotic fresh flowers - seemingly flung out, since they had come away from their container and oasis.  I gathered up some white lillies, cornflowers and greenery to take home but it got me thinking about how they had come to be there.  Was it after an occasion (in which case why fling them like that) or, maybe, an occasion that went badly wrong?


----------



## creative

double post - error!


----------



## bakechef

Feeling better today so I'm tackling a project that I've been wanting to do for a while.  I bought an older Kitchenaid K5ss back in April and its awesome, but we'll used.  It's also an almond color with scuffs and just not attractive to look at.  I'm painting it with copper spray paint!  So far it looks really cool.  Tomorrow I'll touch up any missed spots and put a protective clear coat on it.  I'm also replacing the cord on it, the original is/was white and has seen better days. I'm pretty excited to see it complete.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Feeling better today so I'm tackling a project that I've been wanting to do for a while.  I bought an older Kitchenaid K5ss back in April and its awesome, but we'll used.  It's also an almond color with scuffs and just not attractive to look at.  I'm painting it with copper spray paint!  So far it looks really cool.  Tomorrow I'll touch up any missed spots and put a protective clear coat on it.  I'm also replacing the cord on it, the original is/was white and has seen better days. I'm pretty excited to see it complete.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



We will need to see the pic when it is all done.

Right now I am cursing Comcast, Windows, Norton, and a few other companies that are living inside my computer. It seems like they have all chosen today to install something they think I can't live without. And they just have to cause a restart. Nothing ever works without a restart.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> We will need to see the pic when it is all done.
> 
> Right now I am cursing Comcast, Windows, Norton, and a few other companies that are living inside my computer. It seems like they have all chosen today to install something they think I can't live without. And they just have to cause a restart. Nothing ever works without a restart.



I replaced a drive in one of my computers and put fresh Windows 7 on it.  So for 2 days, it had to download and update nearly constantly, enough restarts that it made it nearly unusable.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm still sore, but I got all my prep work done except for frying up the sliced mushrooms..

I'm going to be working on The Pioneer Woman (Ree Drummond) recipe for Beef & Broccoli.

I got all the extra ingredients now.  .

It's supposed  to be served over Chow Mein, but too many  no no ingredients, so I'm thinking of making something else using bean sprouts.  I have a couple of cans, so all I need to do is figure out what to add to make it interesting as well as delicious.

Any suggestions/ideas?


----------



## creative

Today something fairly remarkable happened  to me.  I used to be a singer/songwriter (in the last century),  performing in clubs.  That all tailed off as it gave way to other  creative outlets like writing poetry and then doing stand up comedy.  So  music, which was my main passion (for about 2 decades) took a back  seat.  So much so that I hadn't even taken my guitar out of its case for  22 years!  I just hadn't felt like playing.

This morning I woke up with the song "fly  me to the moon" playing in my head.  It's a gentle, jazzy number and I  recall how it felt playing it.  I also had one of my songs playing on my  mind too. _They provided the incentive to finally get the guitar out of its guitar case! _Seeing it again after so long felt like reacquainting with an old friend.

I was pleased that the strings didn't break (after so long).  Of course I was very rusty and clumsy but....early days!


----------



## ardchoille

Off to the gym. Monday, Wednesday, and Friday are weight-lifting days - I run every other day.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, ardchoille, you are inspiring! Way to go.

I am enjoying a cup of tea before feeding the fur kids and then it is back to work. I have a friend coming to discuss how we are going to stage our place to sell and I have some stuff to pack up before she arrives. 

I still have to take it easy and work in spurts as I tire so easily, but when I am able to do something I feel much better.


----------



## LPBeier

creative said:


> Today something fairly remarkable happened  to me.  I used to be a singer/songwriter (in the last century),  performing in clubs.  That all tailed off as it gave way to other  creative outlets like writing poetry and then doing stand up comedy.  So  music, which was my main passion (for about 2 decades) took a back  seat.  So much so that I hadn't even taken my guitar out of its case for  22 years!  I just hadn't felt like playing.
> 
> This morning I woke up with the song "fly  me to the moon" playing in my head.  It's a gentle, jazzy number and I  recall how it felt playing it.  I also had one of my songs playing on my  mind too. _They provided the incentive to finally get the guitar out of its guitar case! _Seeing it again after so long felt like reacquainting with an old friend.
> 
> I was pleased that the strings didn't break (after so long).  Of course I was very rusty and clumsy but....early days!


So great to hear, Creative! I know when I got my writing mojo back I felt so good! I love "Fly Me To The Moon". Now you have it swimming around in my head!


----------



## ardchoille

LPBeier said:


> Wow, ardchoille, you are inspiring! Way to go.
> 
> I am enjoying a cup of tea before feeding the fur kids and then it is back to work. I have a friend coming to discuss how we are going to stage our place to sell and I have some stuff to pack up before she arrives.
> 
> I still have to take it easy and work in spurts as I tire so easily, but when I am able to do something I feel much better.



More inspiration for you


----------



## Dawgluver

creative said:


> Today something fairly remarkable happened  to me.  I used to be a singer/songwriter (in the last century),  performing in clubs.  That all tailed off as it gave way to other  creative outlets like writing poetry and then doing stand up comedy.  So  music, which was my main passion (for about 2 decades) took a back  seat.  So much so that I hadn't even taken my guitar out of its case for  22 years!  I just hadn't felt like playing.
> 
> This morning I woke up with the song "fly  me to the moon" playing in my head.  It's a gentle, jazzy number and I  recall how it felt playing it.  I also had one of my songs playing on my  mind too. _They provided the incentive to finally get the guitar out of its guitar case! _Seeing it again after so long felt like reacquainting with an old friend.
> 
> I was pleased that the strings didn't break (after so long).  Of course I was very rusty and clumsy but....early days!




It's wonderful to rediscover your muse!


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I'm still sore, but I got all my prep work done except for frying up the sliced mushrooms..
> 
> I'm going to be working on The Pioneer Woman (Ree Drummond) recipe for Beef & Broccoli.
> 
> I got all the extra ingredients now.  .
> 
> It's supposed  to be served over Chow Mein, but too many  no no ingredients, so I'm thinking of making something else using bean sprouts.  I have a couple of cans, so all I need to do is figure out what to add to make it interesting as well as delicious.
> 
> Any suggestions/ideas?



Celery? Cabbage? Mushrooms? Any shredded veggie. Diced small any leftover meat in the fridge? Corn starch slurry to bring it all together. 

Keeping in mind that Chow Mein is an American dish in origin. So you can make it using any veggie you have on hand. Limit the carbs and use low sodium soy sauce.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> ...I was pleased that the strings didn't break (after so long).  Of course I was very rusty and clumsy but....early days!...


Good for you, creative! I keep putting off resuming guitar playing because I remember how much my fretting hand finger tips hurt for the first month.  I hope your fingertips toughen up quickly.

About those strings...they _could_ be the least of your worries. If you were afraid they might have broken, I'm going to guess that you stored your guitar tuned all the way up. Since I play a 12-string, I always keep mine down-tuned, so there is always some slack on the strings. I use a capo to get back to standard tuning. You may know this or not, but sometimes a guitar stored with full tension on the strings can end up with either a warped neck or a little separation of the bridge from the body. If you haven't thought to check those parts over, it wouldn't hurt to give them a look-see. If you aren't sure you know what to look for, you really don't need to go to a music shop if you know someone who is knowledgeable about guitar parts. I was lucky when I had mine looked at - the guitarist with my old church's music program also played semi-professionally.

Again, good luck with your playing. I bet the rust falls away pretty quickly.


----------



## ardchoille

Home from the gym and enjoying a mixed-berry protein smoothie I made with my new Magic Bullet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm HOME!  Still a gazillion boxes in the Garage.  I'm HOME!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm HOME!  Still a gazillion boxes in the Garage.  I'm HOME!





I've missed you and worried about you, nice to see you back.

Hopefully Shrek is not in one of the boxes in the garage!


----------



## Dawgluver

So good to see you, PF!  Welcome home!!!


----------



## taxlady

Yay! Glad to see you back PF.


----------



## Addie

It is so good to  have you back. How is Shrek holding up? Take your time. The boxes do not have legs so they aren't going anywhere. One box at a time. 

Were you able to get any time off from work to accommodate the move?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm HOME!  Still a gazillion boxes in the Garage.  I'm HOME!








 YAY! I've been getting worried, but then I think I was born worried! 

You know we all want pictures, details, news, gossip...the whole enchilada. BUT we'll wait until you catch your breath and clear a chair off. Maybe 

Again, YAY!


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to hear from you, Princess!  I was getting a little worried, too.  Welcome home!


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, PF! We missed you! So good to see you back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I've missed you and worried about you, nice to see you back.
> 
> Hopefully Shrek is not in one of the boxes in the garage!



Not yet, but it's been close a couple of times!

Missed all of you, too!

Thanks for the Welcome.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks everyone!

Yes, once I find my camera pictures will be posted.  We have our flatware, but I haven't found my dishes, yet.  Still eating off of paper.  

No time off for the move, my days off are generous enough so I can get things done.

There is a community party in the park tonight that I will be attending, the best way to meet everyone.

Much better now that I am connected again.


----------



## Andy M.

PF!  Good to have you back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Andy!


----------



## Dawgluver

We attempted a walk tonight, as the temp was pleasant.  The mosquitoes were not pleasant.  Not bad for me, but they really like DH.  We cut it short tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

it's a bad fly season here this year...oh joy!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I will happily send you some mosquitoes, and we still have residual gnats.  

We also have an excess of bunnies!  Drives Beagle crazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I will happily send you some mosquitoes, and we still have residual gnats.
> 
> We also have an excess of bunnies!  Drives Beagle crazy.



Bunnies!  There are a batch of young ones that are outside the window of the dining room at work.  The residents love watching them.

I am happy without mosquitoes, they don't like me anyway. Yay!


----------



## GotGarlic

I have about six pounds of Roma paste tomatoes from the garden and I'm about to make some tomato paste. I'll freeze it in an ice-cube tray, then bag them for the winter


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I have about six pounds of Roma paste tomatoes from the garden and I'm about to make some tomato paste. I'll freeze it in an ice-cube tray, then bag them for the winter



Something happened to my photo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those look wonderful GG!  

I have a deck where I can have a raised bed garden next year.  Want to make it a salad garden.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, PF! I'm glad you'll be able to have a garden in your new home  ☺


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, PF! I'm glad you'll be able to have a garden in your new home  ☺



Oh, you should see this house...the bathroom is bigger than my kitchen was in the apartment.  Most of the old apartment would fit in my new living room!  Still looking for my camera, the cell phone takes lousy pictures.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's how we felt when we bought our house  It took a while to spread out, but we've filled it up 

Tomato paste is done. Trimmed, roasted, puréed and reduced, six pounds fills these ice-cube trays perfectly. With a few tastes, of course. It's sooo good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice looking tomato sauce, GG!




GotGarlic said:


> That's how we felt when we bought our house  It took a while to spread out, but we've filled it up ...


Yup. I'm STILL going through things and pricing stuff so that we can make the return trip to OH with less than we brought out here. I swear our basement stuff is busy down there making little "stuffs" to sort through.


----------



## CarolPa

Welcome home PF!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, you should see this house...the bathroom is bigger than my kitchen was in the apartment.  Most of the old apartment would fit in my new living room!  Still looking for my camera, the cell phone takes lousy pictures.



Sounds like you are getting the very best of all worlds.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice looking tomato sauce, GG!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I'm STILL going through things and pricing stuff so that we can make the return trip to OH with less than we brought out here. I swear our basement stuff is busy down there making little "stuffs" to sort through.



Mine sat in storage for two months...making more "stuffs" and it took a two car loads to move the "stuffs" from our little shack in the alley after a month.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the "Welcome Homes", it is good to be back.  Now I just have to get back up to speed.  I have over 900 e-mails to get through.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for the "Welcome Homes", it is good to be back.  Now I just have to get back up to speed.  I have over 900 e-mails to get through.



Princess,
Glad to see your finally home.But you forgot to take that one box in the corner marked "Do NOT drop FRAGILE!" 

That box was me


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm HOME!  Still a gazillion boxes in the Garage.  I'm HOME!



Here I am chiming in late as usual! So good to see you posting, PF. I missed you a lot. We are just in the pack-up phase, getting our townhouse ready for sale. We have so much stuff we need to purge and put some stuff in storage so they can actually "see" the place.

I can't wait to read all your posts and get caught up with all things in the world of Shrek and Princess Fiona! Love you guys.


----------



## Katie H

At the moment I'm "taking 5."  Our house smells like a Maryland crab shack...and that's a good thing from my point of view.

I just finished boiling the potatoes and assembling the remaining ingredients for a big bowl of my Cajun potato salad.  Glenn and I are going to a family get-together at his son's house tomorrow and we've promised to bring the potato salad and several dozen ears of corn from the garden.

I sampled the potatoes a few minutes ago and they're appropriately spicy.  Nice bite to them.  Along with the creole seasoning and the spicy hot mustard, the salad will, as they say here, light you right up.  It's always better on its second day, which is why I made it today.  Like fine wine, it gets better with age.

Corn has been shucked and cleaned and is in the auxiliary refrigerator awaiting its journey to Kenneth's house tomorrow.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie, thanks for the reminder.  I copied this recipe last year and forgot about it.  I think it's time to make this.


----------



## bakechef

I decided to accomplish something while on vacation, I painted my recently acquired 80's era Kitchenaid mixer.  It was a little rough when I got it and I wasn't fond of the almond color, so I decided to give it a paint job.  I'm not usually all that crafty and have very little experience with spray paint, But I like how it came out.  Here is the mixer before, you can kinda see it behind my trusty 'ol Ultra Power.







Here it is now.  I'm going to do a little touch up on it tomorrow, but I'm not going to obsess over it, it's an appliance, not a decoration!  I have a new trim ring and cord coming for it tomorrow.  I used metallic copper spray paint and it really looks convincing.


----------



## Andy M.

Nice job, bakechef.  Looks good.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a pretty mixer!  Good job, BC!


----------



## GotGarlic

Love it, Bakechef! ☺


----------



## Cheryl J

bakechef, that looks even more beautiful than I pictured it.  Nice job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Princess,
> Glad to see your finally home.But you forgot to take that one box in the corner marked "Do NOT drop FRAGILE!"
> 
> That box was me



Oh No!  I left my Munky behind!


----------



## bakechef

Hope you poked holes in it!

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Here I am chiming in late as usual! So good to see you posting, PF. I missed you a lot. We are just in the pack-up phase, getting our townhouse ready for sale. We have so much stuff we need to purge and put some stuff in storage so they can actually "see" the place.
> 
> I can't wait to read all your posts and get caught up with all things in the world of Shrek and Princess Fiona! Love you guys.



Hiya LP!!  Doing great now that I am back online, was starting to get really bored with no cable or Internet.  Not enough to do in a small town that rolls up the sidewalks at 8 PM and you have to stay up all night.

Love you too and I'd like to wish you a smooth move.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That Kitchenaid looks like a million bucks, bakechef!




Katie H said:


> ...I just finished boiling the potatoes and assembling the remaining ingredients for a big bowl of my Cajun potato salad...I sampled the potatoes a few minutes ago and they're appropriately spicy.  Nice bite to them.  Along with the creole seasoning and the spicy hot mustard, the salad will, as they say here, light you right up...


Earlier today, when I was making my potato salad, I thought how good it would be if I made my remoulade sauce to dress the spuds with...and here you are! I hope you and Glenn have a lot of fun at Kenneth's house tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Well Pirate went shopping and brought me about ten pounds of boneless chicken legs and thighs. So I am going to be preparing them for the freezer. He also brought me the biggest watermelon they had. It priced the same for the smallest as the largest. 

So I am presently doing laundry and peeling and slicing two bulbs of garlic to put in a container of olive oil. After that come preparing meats for the freezer. and hang up the laundry. It is going to be a really busy day for me. 

What I really want to do is go back to bed. I went to sleep at 3 a.m. and was up at 8 a.m. But I just have too much on my plate today for me to be lazy. But first, I need to fix something for me to eat.


----------



## Cheryl J

Almost 8:30PM, just finished packing for a day or two up in the Sierra Nevadas at my daughter and SIL's cabin. Last minute trip and so looking forward to it! See y'all in a couple of days.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a beautiful cabin, Cheryl!  Have fun!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What a beautiful cabin, Cheryl!  Have fun!


What Dawg said.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Me too, me too! Not that I'm going with you (oh, please, can I come?) but what Dawg and taxy said.


----------



## Zhizara

Addie said:


> Celery? Cabbage? Mushrooms? Any shredded veggie. Diced small any leftover meat in the fridge? Corn starch slurry to bring it all together.
> 
> Thanks, Addie.
> 
> Keeping in mind that Chow Mein is an American dish in origin. So you can make it using any veggie you have on hand. Limit the carbs and use low sodium soy sauce.



I ended up making it with bean sprouts and fried mushrooms.  I just mixed it all together with the beef mixture.  It was pretty good, but I'll be making changes.  It definitely needed color.

The bean sprouts were a good idea.  It made the dish appear as if it had some kind of noodle in it yet it had it's own great flavor.  I definitely recommend it as a noodle substitute.  Just be very careful to not really cook it, just warm it up, or it wlll shrivel into nothingness!

When I get the recipe where I want it, I'll post it.  It will take a few months at least.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, ladies!  It's just past 7:30 AM and I'm ready to hit the road for some boating, fishing, maybe a little hiking.  Have a great day, all!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Well Pirate went shopping and brought me about ten pounds of boneless chicken legs and thighs.



I've heard of boneless chicken thighs, but boneless legs?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks, ladies!  It's just past 7:30 AM and I'm ready to hit the road for some boating, fishing, maybe a little hiking.  Have a great day, all!



Sounds like fun! Have a good time and watch out for the plague! 
http://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/girl-catches-plague-yosemite-n405896


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I've heard of boneless chicken thighs, but boneless legs?



Yeah, evidently they were very large legs. These pieces were even larger than the boneless thighs. I am shaking my head also. But I am not complaining. At $.99 a pound for both, I will gladly take it. They are all wrapped individually and in the freezer. 

As I have been wrapping the meat in individual pieces, I have just been tossing them in the freezer. Today, it all comes out and goes in neatly. I can double the room in there just by being neat. Why didn't I do that in the first place? Twice the work. 

Today I have been on a tear. Folding laundry and putting it away, clean the whole kitchen, moving furniture, on and on. I got everything done that I wanted to. All that is left is the freezer.


----------



## creative

I've been tackling obstacles to light overshadowing my young *fig tree *- mostly emanating from next door's garden growth. I have pruned back their japanese knotweed and bashed back the brambles!  

The garden belongs to an elderly lady who has poor eyesight and is not a gardener.  I doubt if she even knows that she has a Japanese knotweed tree there! I don't mind the brambles so much since they provide a lot of blackberries (after which I tend to bash down the bush).

Now, if there were only fig wasps around to pollinate the figs....


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like fun! Have a good time and watch out for the plague!
> Girl Being Treated for Plague after Trip to Yosemite - NBC News


Yup, bubonic plague has been endemic in California wildlife at least since the '50s. Remember I warned CatPat about that when she petted a squirrel? I didn't realize it was a west side of the U.S. thing. I figure Cheryl knows to be careful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*creative*, I've never heard of a Japanese knotweed tree, so I googled it. A few sites said it is invasive to England and is choking out the native plants. I bet you could rip that whole thing out and do both yourself and your elderly neighbor a big favor. If she yells at you, tell her "some evil American" said you should.  




GotGarlic said:


> I've heard of boneless chicken thighs, but boneless legs?


When I first read that I thought "huh"?  Then I thought back to all of the times I have stared, transfixed, at Jacques Pepin's nimble fingers deboning an entire chicken whole! Amazing skill. Something I would not attempt unless I had an alternate recipe using chopped, raw chicken.

********************

After busying myself with too many things the last couple of days, I'm back to pricing stuff for "the sale". I've discovered I have too many collector items that really need to be priced at more than a dollar or two. I've been searching the web seeing what they are going for at sites like eBay or Rubylane, then pricing them 1/3 or so based on the lowest value on the web. Of course, ALL prices will be negotiable, because anything gone is one less item to pay the trash hauler to get rid of.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> *creative*, I've never heard of a Japanese knotweed tree, so I googled it. A few sites said it is invasive to England and is choking out the native plants. I bet you could rip that whole thing out and do both yourself and your elderly neighbor a big favor. If she yells at you, tell her "some evil American" said you should.
> ...


I just  heard about Japanese knotwood a couple of days ago. Apparently ripping it out is not a good idea. That tends to spread them more.

"Crews from the district of Sechelt, B.C. attempted a chemical-free  strategy to remove the plant that was discovered at Mission Point Park,  MacLean’s Magazine reports. Knotweed was dug out to a depth of about  three metres. However, the following year park officials reported the  plant had in fact doubled in size." from News - Meet invasive plant causing harm to homes and property value - The Weather Network


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yikes! Guess sometimes you really need to call on weed killers.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like the British version of Kudzu!

I'm facing the neverending weed battle too.  The mosquitoes don't make it easy.


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> *creative*, I've never heard of a Japanese knotweed tree, so I googled it. A few sites said it is invasive to England and is choking out the native plants. I bet you could rip that whole thing out and do both yourself and your elderly neighbor a big favor. If she yells at you, tell her "some evil American" said you should.


 Yes this plant is VERY hard to kill off i.e. takes persistence and many chemical treatments, i.e. not as simple as ripping the whole thing out.  Never mind...it is largely her problem and I can trim it back when need be.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm emptying closets and packing things for the charity shop!!!

I have been in my apartment for five years, this month, and have not needed or missed most of the items that were put into the closets when I moved in.   

It's time for it to go while I can still shift it under my own steam!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I finally found the box with all my dishes in it and now I'm too tired to unpack it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I finally found the box with all my dishes in it and now I'm too tired to unpack it.



Leave it all in the garage and just bring things in as you need them. 

At the end of six months call the Goodwill to come get everything that is left in the garage!


----------



## ardchoille

I'm headed to the gym. I found a new app for my iPhone and I'm hoping that it will assist in logging my weightlifting and running.


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm emptying closets and packing things for the charity shop!!!
> 
> I have been in my apartment for five years, this month, and have not needed or missed most of the items that were put into the closets when I moved in.
> 
> It's time for it to go while I can still shift it under my own steam!



I have a closet like that. Clothes hanging that I haven't worn for years. Too big. Boxes with pictures that I haven't looked at in almost 15 years. A set of antique children's dishes. I wonder if my kids will even realize that they do have a value to them. It may not be much, but it will be worth their effort to take it to a shop and sell them. A few Delft pieces that should be sold, etc. I also have an antique tablecloth that was hand designed and embroidered. The needle work is exquisite. I also have the wheelchair that I swore I would never sit in again. So why am I holding on to it? It only has bitter memories for me. 

Time for a good house cleaning. The clothes can go in the Planet Earth box up at the Boys and Girls Club playground. The clothes are cleaned and given to women who don't have the proper clothing to look for a job. All my clothes are clothes I wore for work. 

Thanks Aunt Bea for causing me to look into myself. Time for a housecleaning.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting ready to go help out with a children's gardening project. A group of other master gardeners have been working with some kids at the YMCA growing cucumbers; last year, they did popcorn. Today, a local restaurant owner is going to pickle the kids' cucumbers (they can't handle the knives or heat) and I volunteered to help them fill their jars, etc. I also made labels they can put on the jars with space for them to put their names. Should be fun


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to go help out with a children's gardening project. A group of other master gardeners have been working with some kids at the YMCA growing cucumbers; last year, they did popcorn. Today, a local restaurant owner is going to pickle the kids' cucumbers (they can't handle the knives or heat) and I volunteered to help them fill their jars, etc. I also made labels they can put on the jars with space for them to put their names. Should be fun



That sounds like an awesome day. Our local YMCA has a similar project. The kids get to take some of their produce to the Farmers Market which is just across the street from their gardens. Or they can take it home to their family. They have a Master Gardener available year round. The kids also get to plant herbs in pots during the school year and pick the results and bring them home. 

Working with kids is so rewarding. Lots of fun. I love to see their faces when they discover something new that they accomplished.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to go help out with a children's gardening project. A group of other master gardeners have been working with some kids at the YMCA growing cucumbers; last year, they did popcorn. Today, a local restaurant owner is going to pickle the kids' cucumbers (they can't handle the knives or heat) and I volunteered to help them fill their jars, etc. I also made labels they can put on the jars with space for them to put their names. Should be fun



Probably too late for this year but this is a fun project for kids.

You insert a tiny cucumber, still attached to the plant, into the clean bottle and let it grow to full size.  The bottle acts as a greenhouse so the cucumber tends to grow quickly.  When it fills the bottle snip the stem, fill the bottle with vinegar and cork/cap it tightly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute idea, *Aunt Bea*!


Yay, I can see the back of the cabinet that used to be full of unpriced garage sale stuff!  It's been priced and moved to a shelving unit I cleared out just for that purpose. Don't rejoice yet, I still have a tower of stuff on an old coffee table that now needs to be priced and moved into the cabinet. Then I can price the coffee table...and then pile it up as I price items from the old fish tank stand...and the drum table...and the old chair that I need to clean off and price...and.....





GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to go help out with a children's gardening project...


I bet there's a Girl Scout troop out there just dying for your help. You don't have to have a daughter to be a Girl Scout leader.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's a cool idea, Aunt Bea!  

Yay, CG! You're getting there! ☺ 

Girl Scouts, eh? I think that would require more of a regular commitment than I can manage. I really need to pace myself. I buy cookies every year from my neighbor's daughter, though


----------



## Dawgluver

That's really neat, AB!

My cheapo waterproof/snorkelproof watch ripped at the silicon band just above the clasp.  My wrist was feeling nekkid without it.  I ordered a new one from Amazon, it came today.  Even though when I ordered it, it said "women's", I definitely got a man's watch, way too big for my wrist.  It's going back.

I love my old crappy cheapo watch, and it's still waterproof, so I had a "eureka" moment.  I have a tool for punching holes in leather belts and such, so I punched holes in the separated silicon watchband parts.  I plan to reunite them with either really strong waxed thread or black wire.  Who cares how it looks, though I might do some beading on it.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

I flew a 3 hour mission to fly a heart patient to a special camp.


----------



## creative

Souschef said:


> I flew a 3 hour mission to fly a heart patient to a special camp.


Wow that's impressive and very important work.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Souschef, that is fantastic!


----------



## Andy M.

Souschef said:


> I flew a 3 hour mission to fly a heart patient to a special camp.



Bravo!


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice, Souschef!


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, butter my biscuits.  I contacted Amazon to return the men's watch that was supposed to be a women's watch, and got a reply back almost immediately.  Apparently, since it has "hazardous materials", they can't take it back.  I'm to keep the watch, and Amazon is crediting my account for the whole amount!  Now that's customer service!

DH gets a new watch (he hates watches).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Currently enjoying my alcohol rubdown from the inside (a glass of wine) while relaxing from pricing "stuff". The Gorham sterling silver Revere bowl was going to get a $5 sticker until I checked online. Some of those suckers are going for close to $1000.  Methinks I'll be taking it, along with the Wm. Rogers tray it came with, to my jeweler. He buys gold and silver and can give me an idea of what the baseline price I should accept would be.



Souschef said:


> I flew a 3 hour mission to fly a heart patient to a special camp.


You certainly are a blessing to those who need the service. They don't call it "Angel Flight" for nothing.



Dawgluver said:


> ...since it has "*hazardous materials*", they can't take it back...*DH gets a new watch* (he hates watches).


To the untrained eye, it seems like you are trying to "off" DH.


----------



## Chef Munky

Enjoying a very nice quiet morning.Sipping a cup of coffee in my jammies.It's not often I have the house completely to myself.The dogs are even snoring in their beds.

Nothings on the to do agenda today.It was all done yesterday.
I could muster up a txt and have dinner brought home.Maybe not.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Enjoying a very nice quiet morning.Sipping a cup of coffee in my jammies.It's not often I have the house completely to myself.The dogs are even snoring in their beds.
> 
> Nothings on the to do agenda today.It was all done yesterday.
> I could muster up a txt and have dinner brought home.Maybe not.



Don't you have errands to do for your neighbors? I am running!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Don't you have errands to do for your neighbors? I am running!!



Whoa Addie! 
You just made my heart skip a beat.I now have whiplash from turning my head too fast checking the answering machine.STOP THAT!!!!

So far so good.I don't think they're up yet.It's been 2 days of quiet of requests.Guess they figured out I'm not doing anything for them.

Sounds terrible I know.If my sons tell me they're being ridiculous it's gotta be true.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...It's been 2 days of quiet of requests.Guess they figured out I'm not doing anything for them...


YAY! Let's hope you're right and you can get back to spending your time and energy doing stuff you need to do for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Kayelle

Just bragging on Sous Chef a little more..not only did he do another Angel Flight yesterday, he came home and went to donate his O Neg. the blood bank requested from him. He's been donating regularly for 50 years.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> YAY! Let's hope you're right and you can get back to spending your time and energy doing stuff you need to do for you. Fingers crossed!



That's right 
I've been getting way behind in doing what you've been doing.
What goes, what stays, what's to hit the dump.Time is getting short.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> I flew a 3 hour mission to fly a heart patient to a special camp.



Thank you, heart patients need all the help they can get.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Leave it all in the garage and just bring things in as you need them.
> 
> At the end of six months call the Goodwill to come get everything that is left in the garage!



I'm in Eastern Wyoming, I have a feeling I will need the garage before 6 months is over.  But, that's a terrific idea.  As soon as I find the stuff I've been looking for...

We are planning a big garage sale in about three weeks, Mom has a few items to toss in there.

Closing on the house has been extended to August 24th...


----------



## Addie

Pirate made me a burger with cheese, tomato and lettuce.

I was up so early this morning to get ready for my appointment with the surgical team. It was determined that there would be no surgery since I knew what caused my gall bladder to act up the last time. So unless I have an event that I didn't cause myself, I needn't not entertain the idea of surgery. 

So now I am very tired. I ate the burger, tried to take a nap and woke up more tired. I really need a good long sleep. I would make a run to the store, but it is pouring out. And it will be raining out all day into the night. My apartment is clean, no housework to do, might pick up my sewing or go back to sleep. Sleep wins!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm about to go wash my hair, followed up by baking a blueberry crumble. If it does get made, you all are welcome to stop by - just someone please bring ice cream, we're almost out. 



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Closing on the house has been extended to August 24th...


Gosh, it must be like a carrot out there, dangling in front of you and you just can't reach it. They had better not move it on you again, or a bunch of us will come out there, armed with sleeping bags and toothbrushes, and will badger those realtors and bankers until they hand you the forms.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Closing on the house has been extended to August 24th...



drip, drip, drip....doesn't it drive ya nuts!!!

At least you are in the house, getting settled.

Good luck with the garage sale, maybe you should keep the ogre in the house that day!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm about to go wash my hair, followed up by baking a blueberry crumble. If it does get made, you all are welcome to stop by - just someone please bring ice cream, we're almost out.
> 
> 
> Gosh, it must be like a carrot out there, dangling in front of you and you just can't reach it. They had better not move it on you again, or *a bunch of us will come out there, armed with sleeping bags and toothbrushes, and will badger those realtors and bankers until they hand you the forms.*



The assist would be appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> drip, drip, drip....doesn't it drive ya nuts!!!
> 
> At least you are in the house, getting settled.
> 
> Good luck with the garage sale, maybe you should keep the ogre in the house that day!!!



He'll be sitting next to a fan somewhere with a large jar of iced tea, eating cold pickled onions and eggs.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope the delay on the house closing is the last one, princess, and that your garage sale goes smoothly. The last time I had a garage sale I swore I'd never do it again....but I'm sure I will at some point. 

I've been being lazy and recuperating from a great, but busy time up in the Sierras at my daughter and SIL's cabin in Kennedy Meadows. I just love it up there, and could so happily live there!  They have 600 acres of pristine wilderness, no neighbors or off road vehicles to be heard - just silence, except for the chattering of bluejays and the breeze in the trees. Just lovely. 

(No rodents were touched, alive or otherwise, so I'm going to guess we're all safe from the bubonic plague.  )

My SIL gave me 3 nice rib eyes from one of their young steers - I'm hoping to get my brother over here very soon, and we'll grill 'em up.  

2 1/2 year old grandson Aiden caught his first fish - off the dock with his Spiderman fishing pole and a rubber worm.


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> I flew a 3 hour mission to fly a heart patient to a special camp.


 
That's a wonderful thing you do, Souschef.  Thank you on behalf of all the heart patients.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> 2 1/2 year old grandson Aiden caught his first fish - off the dock with his Spiderman fishing pole and a rubber worm.



Atta Boy Aiden.Good job!!!

The "Chief" around here would be proud of you.Lol maybe you could teach him how to tie a rubber worm around your fishing pole instead of flies to catch a fish...Just sayin'

<<<<---- Steps away from the keyboard slowly....


----------



## GotGarlic

Sounds like a great time, Cheryl! What a cute pic of your grandson


----------



## Addie

I just finished watching the Antiques Roadshow. English version. The first time I ever saw this show, I thought folks were nuts to stand in the heat and sun just to show someone a family treasure. Just goes to show how much I knew. I had no idea of the value of antiques. Now between the original English version and then the WGBH version, I have learned a lot. Of the two, I prefer the English version though. They have such a varied history.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Job Aiden!!!

Glad you had a good time Cheryl.

As for the house, I get so busy unpacking and moving stuff from place to place until it fits right, that I forget things like doing laundry, water the yard, eat...


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Munky, GG, and Princess!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats on another wonderful weekend with your tribe, *Cheryl*! Aiden and his fish are so preciousl  Being in the middle of 600 acres of quiet sounds like heaven. I'll have to mentally channel your setting the next time the neighbors' dogs start to bark.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, sweet Aiden!  And, um, nice fish!

My nephew is the same age, and also caught his first fish.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Tonight I'm looking at my house. It's perfectly clean, as usual, but I was griping about having to mop floors, clean toilets and all and then I remembered...

There are people living on the streets and in their cars who would give anything to have a house to clean.

I gripe about cleaning the litterboxes and then...

Some people would love to have just one cat, but they can't afford one.

So from now on, when I'm cleaning my house, I'll give thanks! No more fussing about cats and the dog. 

So that's what I'm doing. I'm being thankful for everything I have!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks Dawg and CG...!  

I feel the need to clarify the fish pic....no one expected Aiden would actually hook one, with all the noise the boys were making on the dock and all.   It was just a lip hook, and my son-in-law released the little 6" bluegill back into the lake and he swam away.   

If we were seriously fishing for dinner and caught more, it would have been different.   But now Aiden will have a fun pic of catching his first fish at 2 years old. LOL


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks Dawg and CG...!
> 
> I feel the need to clarify the fish pic....no one expected Aiden would actually hook one, with all the noise the boys were making on the dock and all.   It was just a lip hook, and my son-in-law released the little 6" bluegill back into the lake and he swam away.
> 
> If we were seriously fishing for dinner and caught more, it would have been different.   But now Aiden will have a fun pic of catching his first fish at 2 years old. LOL



LOL! Just don't put him on a boat in the middle of the Atlantic. You may have to buy a couple of freezers for that catch!


----------



## creative

CrazyCatLady said:


> Tonight I'm looking at my house. It's perfectly clean, as usual, but I was griping about having to mop floors, clean toilets and all and then I remembered...
> 
> There are people living on the streets and in their cars who would give anything to have a house to clean.
> 
> I gripe about cleaning the litterboxes and then...
> 
> Some people would love to have just one cat, but they can't afford one.
> 
> So from now on, when I'm cleaning my house, I'll give thanks! No more fussing about cats and the dog.
> 
> So that's what I'm doing. I'm being thankful for everything I have!


That's a good, beneficial attitude.

I had 3 close encounters with death in my 20s (various accidents) and they have left me with a deep appreciation of still being alive.  That has never left me - some _4_ decades on.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He'll be sitting next to a fan somewhere with a large jar of iced tea, eating cold pickled onions and eggs.




Thanks PF!  Now I have to go make some pickled eggs and onions!  I guess it could be worse!


----------



## CarolPa

We're participating in the annual neighborhood yard sale this weekend.  DH is dragging out so much junk I forgot we had.  Says he's giving it away, cheap!  I hope we get rid of all of it.  Don't want to be hauling it back in the house at the end of the day.  One year a guy came over at the end of the day and made a deal for everything we had left.  That would be great again.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He'll be sitting next to a fan somewhere with a large jar of iced tea, eating cold pickled onions and eggs.



Princess, how has Shrek been taking all this upheaval in your lives? Imagine what it is going to be like when it all quiets down.


----------



## Addie

Last night (or morning) at 2:20 I sat up in bed. My left sinus was hurting. All of a sudden my left nostril let loose with a torrent of blood. It took me a while to get it stopped. Back to sleep. Today, repeat! Only worse than last night. 

So tomorrow I have an appointment to have an echo exam done on both Cartorid arteries. One side is 65% blocked and the other about 45%. They have been that way for more than 16 years. It has been more than three years since the last one was done. I will mention the nose problem to my doctor after the exam. Each side takes one hour. I always come home totally exhausted from this appointment.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Thanks Honey! NOT! *

Just tried to change my banking password over the phone with no success.After my card was locked last night.

After changing all those silly security questions it showed that everything but 1 question had cleared.So I redid it again.Sill no go.Though on the banks side my card had been unlocked.So now I have to actually go to the bank and have them unlock my accounts.I had asked that they do that because it didn't show that everything was ok on my comp to lock it all back up.

It wouldn't have happened if my husband hadn't asked me about my bank book balance.He got online to check the balance put in the wrong info.
Quicken is up to date everything's fine.I won't be carted off to have a date with a Judge. What a hassle.No wonder I hate shopping.


----------



## Dawgluver

I went outside and sat on the front step, listening to the cicadas, and watching the fireflies and looking at the stars.

Then I heard "clunk clunk".  DH locked me out of the house!  He CLAIMS he didn't know I was out there.  After I bashed on the door, he got a small piece of my mind!


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Patriots/Packers preseason game.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I went outside and sat on the front step, listening to the cicadas, and watching the fireflies and looking at the stars.
> 
> Then I heard "clunk clunk".  DH locked me out of the house!  He CLAIMS he didn't know I was out there.  After I bashed on the door, he got a small piece of my mind!



Uh oh! Someone is in trouble.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Uh oh! Someone is in trouble.




Indeed!  I am not happy!

I'm thinking I'm in the mood for a new husband.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed!  I am not happy!



"What we have here is a failure to communicate."  Clearly you didn't tell him you were going outdoors to sit for a while. 

If you did, and he still locked you out...


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> "What we have here is a failure to communicate."  Clearly you didn't tell him you were going outdoors to sit for a while.
> 
> If you did, and he still locked you out...




Heh.

He just came home from tennising...


----------



## Chef Munky

Dawgluver said:


> I went outside and sat on the front step, listening to the cicadas, and watching the fireflies and looking at the stars.
> 
> Then I heard "clunk clunk".  DH locked me out of the house!  He CLAIMS he didn't know I was out there.  After I bashed on the door, he got a small piece of my mind!



Dawg gone it!

What is our husbands problems locking us out? 
Must be something in the water.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Dawg gone it!
> 
> What is our husbands problems locking us out?
> Must be something in the water.




LOL!  DH didn't even notice that I wasn't in the house when he got home from tennis!

Yeah, must be something in the water, Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

Ahhh, but we can put something in the water.
Wives can be nice like that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Ahhh, but we can put something in the water.
> Wives can be nice like that.




This is true.  A very valid point.


----------



## Addie

Once again, "Failure to Communicate." I had an appointment for my carotid test. A very important test. It is to check the blockage in my neck. Winthrop had it on their schedule, but forgot to notify transportation, *once again*. Ever since they brought on the new office help that is responsible for this, they have been having too many missed appointments and failure of transportation pickup calls. I am really trying to hold onto my patience while the new help learns her job, but it is becoming a losing battle. 

Well, I am now home and all set for a well deserved nap. But first I have to go check the mail.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Once again, "Failure to Communicate." I had an appointment for my carotid test. A very important test. It is to check the blockage in my neck. *Winthrop had it on their schedule, but forgot to notify transportation, once again.* Ever since they brought on the new office help that is responsible for this, they have been having too many missed appointments and failure of transportation pickup calls. I am really trying to hold onto my patience while the new help learns her job, but it is becoming a losing battle.
> 
> Well, I am now home and all set for a well deserved nap. But first I have to go check the mail.


 
Addie, this seems to happen to you A LOT.  I think I'd be giving Winthrop a call the day before scheduled appointments, just to make sure everyone is on the same page.  Sure seems like it would avoid a lot of frustration.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie, this seems to happen to you A LOT.  I think I'd be giving Winthrop a call the day before scheduled appointments, just to make sure everyone is on the same page.  Sure seems like it would avoid a lot of frustration.



Cheryl I started to do that about two months ago. I phone in the appointment rather than leave it to the hospital to do it. And I make Winthrop read it back to me when I am done. I then remind them to notify transportation so they can put it on their calendar. I would even go that far but the patient is not allowed. The order for transportation has to come from ESP office only. 

When Judy and Caroline were at the front desk full time, I never once had this problem. But the both of them have semi retired. One works in the morning with the new girl and then the other comes in for the afternoon and works with her. But unless she is tied up with a phone call, Judy and Caroline let her handle all the phone calls and they do the work entering info into the computers on patients. They try to not interfere with her ability (or lack of) to handle the phones. 

So now everything I have tried with patience is going to change. I will call and ask to speak with Caroline or Judy the day before and ask them to make sure ESP has been notified for transportation for local appointments the day before and I will do the same with Cataldo Ambulance for transportation to appointments in town at the hospital. 

The new woman has been there now for more than two months. She should know the routine by now. I shouldn't have to do her work. But to save the frustration, it looks like I will have to. GRRRR!


----------



## Souschef

*Choo Choo*

I will be riding in the caboose with a few people who want the experience. The neat part is climbing up to the cupola to look out forward.
I will be there to ensure there safety as a conductor


----------



## Cheryl J

I recently saw a special on TV featuring the F&W Railway Co. and thought of you, Souschef!  It was within the past 6 months or so.  Might have been on the food channel, or maybe it was travel....   

Looks like fun, that sure is beautiful country!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aren't you a dashing fellow, Souschef!

I am enjoying the bliss that comes from having the house all to yourself. Himself is out playing Astronomer Guy at nearby corn maze (called "maize maze" by our smart-butt son ) with his telescope and his knowledge. A few months ago we went to a dairy farm a friend recommended for their delicious ice cream. She was right.  Anyway, it was a slow day and the owner/proprietress was telling us about her theme for the maze this year - the constellations. I *ahem* volunteered Himself to go down there with his telescope (it has a 10" lens and the tripod legs are nearly as big as mine) and share his knowledge. This is his second time there, but I think he'll be a whole lot busier than the last time when the corn maze wasn't open yet. I'm having fun knowing he's enjoying something other than TV.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Princess, how has Shrek been taking all this upheaval in your lives? Imagine what it is going to be like when it all quiets down.



He's doing fine.  Enjoying rural life.




Dawgluver said:


> I went outside and sat on the front step, listening to the cicadas, and watching the fireflies and looking at the stars.
> 
> Then I heard "clunk clunk".  DH locked me out of the house!  He CLAIMS he didn't know I was out there.  After I bashed on the door, he got a small piece of my mind!



At least you didn't lock YOURSELF out...I locked myself in the garage the other day and had to creep up under the bedroom window and wake Shrek up to let me in.



Dawgluver said:


> Indeed!  I am not happy!
> 
> I'm thinking I'm in the mood for a new husband.



All the training, I'm too lazy to train a new one.



Souschef said:


> I will be riding in the caboose with a few people who want the experience. The neat part is climbing up to the cupola to look out forward.
> I will be there to ensure there safety as a conductor



That looks like great fun!  



Cooking Goddess said:


> Aren't you a dashing fellow, Souschef!
> 
> I am enjoying the bliss that comes from having the house all to yourself. Himself is out playing Astronomer Guy at nearby corn maze (called "maize maze" by our smart-butt son ) with his telescope and his knowledge. A few months ago we went to a dairy farm a friend recommended for their delicious ice cream. She was right.  Anyway, it was a slow day and the owner/proprietress was telling us about her theme for the maze this year - the constellations. I *ahem* volunteered Himself to go down there with his telescope (it has a 10" lens and the tripod legs are nearly as big as mine) and share his knowledge. This is his second time there, but I think he'll be a whole lot busier than the last time when the corn maze wasn't open yet. I'm having fun knowing he's enjoying something other than TV.



Our entire county is a corn maze, there is so much corn growing, completely amaizing to see all the fields.

Ditch corn = corn growing outside the planted rows...to be swiped at your own risk

The house across the alley has pumpkins growing outside their fence, the vines have taken it to the streets and there must be 6 pumpkins coming along...I hope the trash guys don't run over them!


----------



## Chef Munky

Wondering where the Ice Cream man is?
It's been a while since we've seen or heard his truck.

All of us are suspecting the police ran him out of town.The tune he played probably freaked out a lot of parents.I wouldn't have let my kids 10 ft near it.

It went exactly like this really loud. "BOING! like a spring,then a females voice would say "Hello?"

Listen to that all day."Boing!...Hello!"

Yep ran out of town.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky, I'd want to run that outta town, too!    

We used to have an ice cream truck, but haven't seen him in a few years.  He must have gotten the boot too, or went broke, and that's fine by me and everyone else around here.  

I had a hair appointment this morning and then had a little shopping to do.  Came home and have been pretty much kicking back the rest of the day.


----------



## Addie

Our ice cream truck has a young girl. It plays a song and says "Hello!" right in the middle of the song. She only makes one pass each day in these parts. 

When my kids were small, the ice cream truck was called Frosty. It even had a special song it played called "Here Comes Frosty!" My kids still can sing the words of that stupid song. And it also cost me a pretty penny. Or should I say dollars! 

There were 15 kids in my building alone. Then just about every building had kids in it. I remember we mother sat down and took count of the kids on our block alone. Over 100. Frosty made some serious money from our block alone. 

I later learned that one man owned all the ice cream trucks. There were seven trucks running all day throughout Eastie. They stopped at nine at night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Munky, it's good thing you don't have to listen to "boing - hello?" in that 101 temperatures. Surely you would run to the truck and drag him from his seat. 

Our first home was in a neighborhood littered with "ice cream truck age" kids. Being a cheapskate frugal from way back, I did a little demonstration with my kids. I had already stocked the freezer with a box of each of their favorites, then waited for the music to play. When the truck was at the other end of our block the "please, Mommy" started. I took the required money from my wallet, then pulled the two boxes of treats from the freezer. I pulled out as many individual treats from each box as the money in their grubby little hands was holding would buy. Then I told them they could either have one treat from the ice cream truck, or a whole lot of days of treats from the freezer if I bought them. Since I would cave in to "ice cream truck" only once a week or so, it was No contest! However, just like Pavlov's dog, every time the ice cream truck came around they would head to the freezer.

They did, however, get occasional treats from the ice cream man. They hit up Grandma and Grandpa when they would visit each week.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> I went outside and sat on the front step, listening to the cicadas, and watching the fireflies and looking at the stars.
> 
> Then I heard "clunk clunk".  DH locked me out of the house!  He CLAIMS he didn't know I was out there.  After I bashed on the door, he got a small piece of my mind!



My neighbor came to feed our kitty when we were on vacation.  Our townhome is built on the side of a hill, our front door is level with the ground, but our back deck is probably 10-12 feet off the ground with no stairs.  He goes out on the back deck and "unlocks" the back door, which he actually ended up locking since we don't usually lock that door.  He ended up having to scale down the deck.  He's 70, but a very fit 70


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> My neighbor came to feed our kitty when we were on vacation.  Our townhome is built on the side of a hill, our front door is level with the ground, but our back deck is probably 10-12 feet off the ground with no stairs.  He goes out on the back deck and "unlocks" the back door, which he actually ended up locking since we don't usually lock that door.  He ended up having to scale down the deck.  He's 70, but a very fit 70



O mi gosh!!


We just got back from a Mercy Run to Costco in Colorado!  I was less than a week away from running out of some of my supplements...besides, I was having severe withdrawal from Rotisserie Chicken.  That sure was good!


----------



## creative

I have found a great moving animations/emoticons website!  (I am an emoticonaholic). 

Here is the link for moving food images (9 pages + cakes) 




in case you want to copy and paste any. 
 
food Animations


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> I have found a great moving animations/emoticons website!  (I am an emoticonaholic).
> 
> Here is the link for moving food images (9 pages + cakes)
> 
> 
> 
> in case you want to copy and paste any.
> 
> food Animations


Uh oh! That looks dangerous.


----------



## Dawgluver

No rain here for awhile, so I went out to water the plants.  Then I noticed one of my whiskey barrel planters was totally smashed.  I was about to go over and confront the Bad Neighbor, but then DH reminded me that a friend was over yesterday with his tractor to spread some rock, and probably didn't realize he hit the planter.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Munky, I'd want to run that outta town, too!
> 
> We used to have an ice cream truck, but haven't seen him in a few years.  He must have gotten the boot too, or went broke, and that's fine by me and everyone else around here.
> 
> I had a hair appointment this morning and then had a little shopping to do.  Came home and have been pretty much kicking back the rest of the day.



You live around the corner from me don't ya?

I was ok with the BOING! sound.But when that females sexy voice replied "Hellooo" The party was over.My husband who hadn't heard that one before, all he's ever heard is It's a small world.Commented that guy was crazy! He didn't believe me until he heard it himself.Like I'd make something like that up.Our sons are grown men now.They even said that was creepy.Kind of like a clowns.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Munky, it's good thing you don't have to listen to "boing - hello?" in that 101 temperatures. Surely you would run to the truck and drag him from his seat.



Oh, no!
I'd never be that desperate to cool off.I've wised up.Some.
Now I'll make my own DrumStix,spank you berry much.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f45/chocolate-covered-drumstix-57162.html

Have no idea where the original pic went.It's an old post.Maybe Boing and Hello swiped it.


----------



## Dawgluver

More hummingbird food.  4 parts water to one part sugar.  The little dears have been buzzing me.

I boil mine.  My dad just mixed sugar and water together and put it in his feeders when he lived in Arizona.  They all turned black and moldy.  His girlfriend and I both told him to boil it.  You couldn't tell Dad anything.


----------



## Chef Munky

CG,
Or anyone else who's cleaning out Grandma's attic.
Interesting stuff.

I'm looking before tossing or selling anything.You never know.

Worthpoint | Antiques, Art and Collectibles - What's it Worth? | WorthPoint


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, Munky. I have been checking prices online for a number of things. It might be taking me longer to get things done, but at least I know what kind of bargaining power I have when someone tries to talk me down from a fair price to peanuts.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's a little after 10PM here on the west coast and I'm going to bed within 15 minutes....OK, maybe a half hour.  

I'm probably going to have to exchange my night owl for an early bird.  I talked with my daughter this evening - she's a teacher and SIL is a cop, and my grandson Tyler just started Kindergarten.  Mom and Dad's hours will be changing soon, and since I am the Grandma  and live within walking distance of Tyler's school, he might be getting dropped off to me at 7AM when they have to be at work, so that I can walk him to school and get him there by 8. 
It's only a 15 minute walk from here, through a residential neighborhood. 

I'm more than happy to do that! Just will take some getting used to.  I'm starting on my early bird schedule now, even though their schedule change won't actually start for another week.  Gotta get used to it.  Nighty night!


----------



## Addie

I have been fighting all night with the computer. Something went screwy with my internet connection. I spent or rather Pirate did more than an hour with my Comcast. And even they couldn't find the problem. I finally kept restoring it further and further back until I got it up and running again. About 15 days back. I know that Windows sent a bunch of updates late yesterday. All for one that refused to install. I think it was that one that did the damage.


----------



## Dawgluver

I looked out in the back yard, and thought, what are those big whitish clumps?  They weren't here yesterday.  Then upon closer inspection, they looked like Hen of the Woods mushrooms!  I was so excited!  

After consulting my trusty mushroom book, I found they are not Hens, they are Black Staining Polypores.  Drat.  While not exactly poisonous, Blacks can cause "severe digestive distress."  No thank you.


----------



## Addie

The temp was at 81 degrees and I had the window wide open. So I look at my Weather Bug and checked the humidity. Only 83%. No wonder my AC was working overtime. And we have central AC. Every time I walked past the window, you could feel the humidity coming right in the window. I had Pirate close it quickly.


----------



## Caslon

La Nina has been around the west coast here for the last 6 years. The west coast could use some El Nino.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caslon, be careful of what you wish for. 

*Will El Nino 2015 rival the strongest year on record?*


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> caslon, be careful of what you wish for.
> 
> *Will El Nino 2015 rival the strongest year on record?*



So true! El Nino will bring your mud slide season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for 7 am when the town wakes up and I can go back into the "city" and do some grocery shopping.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> It's a little after 10PM here on the west coast and I'm going to bed within 15 minutes....OK, maybe a half hour.
> 
> I'm probably going to have to exchange my night owl for an early bird.  I talked with my daughter this evening - she's a teacher and SIL is a cop, and my grandson Tyler just started Kindergarten.  Mom and Dad's hours will be changing soon, and since I am the Grandma  and live within walking distance of Tyler's school, he might be getting dropped off to me at 7AM when they have to be at work, so that I can walk him to school and get him there by 8.
> It's only a 15 minute walk from here, through a residential neighborhood.
> 
> I'm more than happy to do that! Just will take some getting used to.  I'm starting on my early bird schedule now, even though their schedule change won't actually start for another week.  Gotta get used to it.  Nighty night!



Careful Cheryl,
Those 15 min walks really tone up the legs.Other mom's will think your Tyler's Mom and not his Grandma... Watch that Grandma strut.WOOOO!


----------



## Cheryl J

I don't know about being mistaken for Tyler's mom, Munky, only in my dreams!  I do hope her hours change though, and that this works out.  Twofold - I'll get to spend time with Little Man every single day, and it will also give me a reason to HAVE to get out and walk every day - no more "oh, I'll walk tomorrow..."  

CG, I just recently read that same link on El Nino - scary stuff.


----------



## taxlady

Trying to make myself do some "adulting". I don't wanna.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hear ya, Taxy.  I don't want to 'adult' today either, so I'm putting it off until tomorrow.  

I just made a batch of vanishing oatmeal raisin cookies - they're baking now and the house smells so good.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Trying to make myself do some "adulting". I don't wanna.





Cheryl J said:


> I hear ya, Taxy.  I don't want to 'adult' today either, so I'm putting it off until tomorrow. ...



That's different from adultery, right?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> That's different from adultery, right?


Yup, it's the usually boring stuff like paying bills and arranging for service people to show up.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Yup, it's the usually boring stuff like paying bills and arranging for service people to show up.




I've been avoiding that for years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I found the camera...now I have to get dressed so I can take pics outside...I don't want to Adult today, either!


----------



## Cheryl J




----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


>



He looks like he has no bones!


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> He looks like he has no bones!


 
 That's the way I feel sometimes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He's so cute!


----------



## Addie

My hands have gotten really worse very fast. My knuckles are all swollen and I no longer can cut my meat. I have to hold the knife in my fist instead of my fingers. 

So I sent an email to Poo. I could have asked Winthrop but I knew I would get better results from my son. I asked him to find me an orthopedic specialist to take a look at my hands. I have nodules on all the knuckles and now they have become very painful. A number of years ago I had an extremely large one on just one finger. The doctor shot my finger and most of my hand with Novocain and remove it. I am hoping this doctor will be willing to do the same. I don't need to be put to sleep. The only bad part is that I won't be able to watch. 

My son came through for me. He contacted the head of the orthopedic department and asked him to take a look at my hands. He gave me the number and now I can call and make an appointment. 

Although the agreement with Winthrop was that they would provide all my medical needs, the only major requirement is that I always have to use the facilities and doctors that they have contracts with. But because I receive Medicare, I have the right to make my own appointment as long as it is with the hospital or facility that they have a contract with. And that is exactly what I will be doing. I have to call Winthrop tomorrow and let them know I have the appointment so they can make arrangements for the transportation. And this time you can bet I will check the day before to make sure everything is ready for me to go see the doctor I chose myself. I am taking my care into my own hands.  To many screw-ups in Winthrop to blindly rely on them anymore.


----------



## Addie

*Do you have one in your family?*

I have a grandchild that is 37 y.o. At one time I wouldn't have given two cents that he would amount to anything in life. In fact, I honestly thought he would end up in jail at sometime in his life.

But! And it is a huge "But". I was so wrong. We call him Bubbles due to all the bubbles he would blow as an infant. In high school, he was the "Jock" all the girls wanted to date. Pictures of the football player catching the football in mid-air constantly appeared in our local newspaper almost every week. He graduated, and from there he went on to become a coach for Little League of the most losing team in town. But he made it clear to the parents that the kids were there to have fun, and if they won a game, that was just gravy. 

After drifting from job to job, he finally found a career that he loves besides sports. Construction. He had a friend that was in the Carpenter's Union and got Bubbles into their Apprentice Program. Well, today he has been able to work his way up to Project Manager on any job. And he has a great future in the Construction business.

But all the time while climbing his career ladder, he has never lost his love for sports. He started and developed a local semi pro baseball team for men. The team has been scouted this year by the Red Sox. But the great news is that this year his team is playing in the final seven games for the whole shebang! The have the best record of the league. 30-6. The Trophy for the best of the best! These are men in their late 20's-early 30's. They work all day and rush home, shower, shave, eat and out the door to play their next game. Bubbles is still the manager as well as playing almost every night for the whole season. 

So for a kid that the family had very little hope for, he has done very well for himself. Oh yes, one more thing. With all that the has going on, he also has a side business of his own. 

And one more thing. He has a live-in girlfriend that was a heroin addict. He gave her the option of getting help or they were history. She was afraid of going for help after hearing some of the horror stories of the places and how they detox you. So Bubbles took it upon himself to give her all the support she required and helped her kick the habit. She has been straight now for five years. Unfortunately, she recently lost a baby. They are trying to start their family. And marriage is in the picture. 

Do you have anyone in your family that you are really proud of? Someone that the family had no hope for and they turned themselves around? I would love to hear about them. We all love a great success story. Please share yours.


----------



## Cheryl J

Daughter and I are going to make a Costco and Trader Joe's run tomorrow, so I'm making a list.  It's a 3 hour round trip drive and we always stop for a nice lunch somewhere, plus all the extra little places we'll want to go to, so it'll be pretty much an all day trip.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## CWS4322

Woo-hoo! All the extra tests for my dad's cancer have come back benign. Woo-hoo.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> Woo-hoo! All the extra tests for my dad's cancer have come back benign. Woo-hoo.




That's really great news!


----------



## Cheryl J

CWS4322 said:


> Woo-hoo! All the extra tests for my dad's cancer have come back benign. Woo-hoo.


 
That's wonderful news, CWS!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awesome news, CWS!


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad to hear that, CWS!


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Woo-hoo! All the extra tests for my dad's cancer have come back benign. Woo-hoo.


So glad to read that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> Woo-hoo! All the extra tests for my dad's cancer have come back benign. Woo-hoo.


 Best thing I've read all day! So happy for you and him!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Woo-hoo! All the extra tests for my dad's cancer have come back benign. Woo-hoo.



Yay!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

I've finally been able to get down to dealing with the veritable plethora of weeds and unwanted saplings that all seem to come with living out of town and being almost surrounded by woods.  I have never seen such a variety of weeds in amongst the overgrown shrubbery around the house.

Our horrid gnat/mosquito season (which lasted most of the summer) seems to have abated, and it's cool today with a nice breeze so I could wear long pants and stomp through the overgrowth without getting too scratched up.  Of course I'm covered in burr seeds and beggars lice (not bugs, a type of weed seed) and looking forward to a shower.


----------



## Chef Munky

Today's my youngest sons 21st B-day.We are so going to mess with him. That's what he gets for growing up!

Firstly I didn't forget it this year.Wait till he sees his cake.Not for the faint of heart that's for sure.

We will never ever listen to his older brother or our adopted sons suggestions again.Let's just hope we survive it.

Went nuts at Trader Joe's yesterday.Need to get all those flowers arranged into vases.Clean house.Shove everything in the closet.
Birthday dinner made.It might be my last meal.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Munky Jr. 

Dawg, glad you're able to get outdoors and do some work without being bitten alive. 

I'm taking a wine break from making room to put my Costco purchases from yesterday.  I don't get down there very often, so I kind of went berserk. We took my daughter's SUV and man, was that thing packed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl and Munky, it's probably a good thing our Costco and TJ's aren't anywhere near us.  We tend to go a bit nuts/berserk too.  Have to take DH's jeep.

Enjoy your wine, Cheryl!


----------



## Cheryl J

I would have gotten a lot more at TJ's, but that was the last stop and there just wasn't any more room.  I already had barely enough room on the floorboard for my feet, and Tyler didn't want to ride up top on the luggage rack.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, DH protested when I suggested we could do the same thing with him.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I've finally been able to get down to dealing with the veritable plethora of weeds and unwanted saplings that all seem to come with living out of town and being almost surrounded by woods.  I have never seen such a variety of weeds in amongst the overgrown shrubbery around the house.
> 
> Our horrid gnat/mosquito season (which lasted most of the summer) seems to have abated, and it's cool today with a nice breeze so I could wear long pants and stomp through the overgrowth without getting too scratched up.  Of course I'm covered in burr seeds and beggars lice (not bugs, a type of weed seed) and looking forward to a shower.



Help is on the way!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle would love a goat!  And I would have plenty for it to do!


----------



## Andy M.

Today I smoked a beef chuck roast for the first time.  I smoked it in the Weber for 3 hours then finished it in the oven to an internal temp of 195ºF-200ºF.  I rested it and just pulled and refrigerated it.  As I was obligated as the chef to insure it's viability, I tasted it.  Really good.  I'm looking forward to tomorrow's dinner.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle would love a goat!  And I would have plenty for it to do!



Could you have one Dawg? I'd dearly *love *to have a Pygmy goat! I can spend far too much fun time just watching them. Make Beagle happy!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4Vwsglnllw


----------



## Dawgluver

Afraid we're not zoned for goats, Kay.  And I sure couldn't keep it outside, too many coyotes and other predators (even though said predators are too lazy to help me with all the bunnies).  It would have to be a house goat.  They are adorable though!


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Today I smoked a beef chuck roast for the first time. I smoked it in the Weber for 3 hours then finished it in the oven to an internal temp of 195ºF-200ºF. I rested it and just pulled and refrigerated it. *As I was obligated as the chef to insure it's viability, I tasted it.* Really good. I'm looking forward to tomorrow's dinner.


 
We must do our chefly duties for a tasty meal for our families. 

Sounds good, Andy.  Nice to have the main dish for tomorrow's meal pretty much done, and just have sides to make.


----------



## Addie

Tomorrow, my great granddaughter is coming to visit me. I haven't seen her since she was about five. She will be off to college in just a few days. I raised her mother after my daughter died. It seems her family has fallen apart completely at the seams. She called me, her aunt called me along with her father. What a mess. The only thing I could get from all of the mess is that they all needed someone to just talk to. There is certainly not very much I can do. 

But I will be glad to see Little Abbie. I see her on Facebook and she is so pretty. She wants to study ALS and become an interpreter. (ALS = American Sign Language) She is not hard of hearing at all. So I am both pleased and surprised at her choice of study.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> ...Nice to have the main dish for tomorrow's meal pretty much done, and just have sides to make.



Yes, but...  It involved my sitting out in the humidity and rain showers for 3+ hours baby sitting the Weber.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Yes, but...  It involved my sitting out in the humidity and rain showers for 3+ hours baby sitting the Weber.




Sounds like your sacrifice was worth it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Yes, but...  It involved my sitting out in the humidity and rain showers for 3+ hours baby sitting the Weber.



Darn. How many beers were necessary keep you going?


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Darn. How many beers were necessary keep you going?




Less than a six pack.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Tomorrow, my great granddaughter is coming to visit me. I haven't seen her since she was about five. She will be off to college in just a few days. I raised her mother after my daughter died. It seems her family has fallen apart completely at the seams. She called me, her aunt called me along with her father. What a mess. The only thing I could get from all of the mess is that they all needed someone to just talk to. There is certainly not very much I can do.
> 
> But I will be glad to see Little Abbie. I see her on Facebook and she is so pretty. *She wants to study ALS and become an interpreter. (ALS = American Sign Language) *She is not hard of hearing at all. So I am both pleased and surprised at her choice of study.


 
Wow, Addie.....odd that after all these years of not seeing your great granddaughter that all of a sudden you get all these phone calls for help.   Where does Abbie live, does she live far from you? I'm glad you're getting to see her after all these years.  I wouldn't be able to handle not seeing my grands for that long. Hope you have a nice visit with her and lots of hugs.  That's great that she's headed for college.  

(By the way, just so you know before you see Abbie....*ASL*= *A*merican *S*ign *L*anguage.   *ALS *is a degenerative neurological disease....just sayin' )


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Sounds like your sacrifice was worth it!


 
+1.  Looking forward to hearing about it tomorrow. Yum.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Afraid we're not zoned for goats, Kay.  And I sure couldn't keep it outside, too many coyotes and other predators (even though said predators are too lazy to help me with all the bunnies).  It would have to be a house goat.  They are adorable though!


Those miniature goats are small enough to be house goats. That video was adorable Kayelle.

But, goats have creepy eyes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

baby goat on a trampoline!!!  Now I want one.  Someone around here was giving away a 2 month old pygmy fainting goat...


----------



## Cheryl J

This morning I cut half of the Costco rotisserie chicken off the bone and portioned it out in 2 vacuum seal bags for the freezer. I can't eat a whole chicken within a few days by myself. That left the carcass that I couldn't bear to throw out, so chicken stock has been slowly simmering on the stovetop for a few hours. Celery, onions, peppercorns, parsley and thyme went into the bath - it smells so good when I go to check on it. 

Now I'm fixin' to chop up a huge onion from the farmer's market a couple of weekends ago. The other one was even bigger.  I'm going to have plenty of chopped onion in the freezer for a long time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow! My farmers market has giant onions, too,but I'm not sure they're *that* big!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, that is one big onion. Any idea how much it weighs?


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Cheryl, that is one big onion. Any idea how much it weighs?


 
Good question, Taxy - I forgot what the scale said when he weighed it. Maybe a pound and a half....?  I'm not good at guesstimating, though. 

They're Candy Onions, very good - sweet and juicy, one of my faves.


----------



## Aunt Bea

The outside half inch or so of that onion would be great stuffed and baked!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> The outside half inch or so of that onion would be great stuffed and baked!




Yum!  I've seen pics of those, onion balls?  Done on the grill or campfire.


----------



## Cheryl J

I could go for that, Aunt Bea and Dawg....maybe I'll get another one this weekend and try it out on the Weber.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

Sitting in front of our "ole' style motor court" room on the porch, watching a Summer Monson storm go by in Taos New Mexico.
BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## taxlady

I just finished requesting a correction to the number of "points" earned on a shopping trip to a local grocery chain. Often it isn't worth the effort, but this is $17.10 worth of points that I can spend in store.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> This morning I cut half of the Costco rotisserie chicken off the bone and portioned it out in 2 vacuum seal bags for the freezer. I can't eat a whole chicken within a few days by myself. That left the carcass that I couldn't bear to throw out, so chicken stock has been slowly simmering on the stovetop for a few hours. Celery, onions, peppercorns, parsley and thyme went into the bath - it smells so good when I go to check on it.
> 
> Now I'm fixin' to chop up a huge onion from the farmer's market a couple of weekends ago. The other one was even bigger.  I'm going to have plenty of chopped onion in the freezer for a long time.



Good thing you're holding that onion Cheryl or we would have never believed how big it is!

Hey, about the Costco chicken, have you ever made this recipe from PPO? It's the best soup ever! Read the whole thread.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/quick-and-easy-chicken-tortilla-soup-recipe-83828.html

It's the best ever soup! I only use a small portion of the meat from a Costco chicken as you know, they are huge.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Good thing you're holding that onion Cheryl or we would have never believed how big it is!
> 
> Hey, about the Costco chicken, have you ever made this recipe from PPO? It's the best soup ever! Read the whole thread.
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f15/quick-and-easy-chicken-tortilla-soup-recipe-83828.html
> 
> It's the best ever soup! I only use a small portion of the meat from a Costco chicken as you know, they are huge.



It must be the best soup ever the best soup ever since you said that twice  I just copied it. Can't wait to try it when the weather cools down.


----------



## Kayelle

ever, ever, *ever* ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> The outside half inch or so of that onion would be great stuffed and baked!


Back when I was a sweet, young newlywed, I had a subscription to "Apartment Living". I used their recipe for Stuffed Onions. The photo showed a very Scandinavian-looking couple holding a casserole dish with these lovely onion shells, filled with chopped onions and meat - pork, I think. I had that recipe in my folder for ages, and only recently tossed it out because eating an onion stuffed with onion is not a pleasant thing if you are around me later. 

Even since baked stuffed onion was mentioned here at DC within the past year, I have been hunting online for the recipe. I'm sure many of you would thoroughly enjoy it...and be pleasant to be around later.  I'll keep looking.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Kgirl*, good to hear from you again.  Sounds like a great evening in beautiful New Mexico. 

*Taxy*, my daughter uses an app similar to what it sounds like you use.  It's called 'shopkicks' or 'kicks', something like that....?  I don't know for sure what it's called, but she gets some pretty good discount 'points' for future purchases and has a lot of fun using it.  

*Kay*, I just looked up *PPO*'s recipe for the chicken tortilla soup that you linked to.  Will definitely make that, scaled down. It sounds great!  I love chicken tortilla soup, and PPO's recipes are always so good.    

*CG, *OMGosh, I remember 'Apartment Living' magazine! Looking forward to seeing the stuffed onion recipe that you're looking for!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, Addie.....odd that after all these years of not seeing your great granddaughter that all of a sudden you get all these phone calls for help.   Where does Abbie live, does she live far from you? I'm glad you're getting to see her after all these years.  I wouldn't be able to handle not seeing my grands for that long. Hope you have a nice visit with her and lots of hugs.  That's great that she's headed for college.
> 
> (By the way, just so you know before you see Abbie....*ASL*= *A*merican *S*ign *L*anguage.   *ALS *is a degenerative neurological disease....just sayin' )



With 19 grandkiddies I don't see all of them even in one year. The oldest is 37
. I also have two grandkids that live in Maine. I see them about two or three times a year. She was living in NH, but has now moved down to two towns over from me in Everett. She is living with her father so she can commute to college each day. Here in Mass. if you live within a certain distance from the school, you can commute. Otherwise it is mandatory that for your first year, you have to live on campus in a dorm. Otherwise if she had used her mother's address, it would have cost her parents a whole lot more. 

My youngest grandkid spends his time between Vermont and Mass. He is seven. 

Dang keyboard! The wrong keys were jumping under the wrong fingers again. They just love to mess up what I am trying to say. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Back when I was a sweet, young newlywed, I had a subscription to "Apartment Living". I used their recipe for Stuffed Onions. The photo showed a very Scandinavian-looking couple holding a casserole dish with these lovely onion shells, filled with chopped onions and meat - pork, I think. I had that recipe in my folder for ages, and only recently tossed it out because eating an onion stuffed with onion is not a pleasant thing if you are around me later.
> 
> Even since baked stuffed onion was mentioned here at DC within the past year, I have been hunting online for the recipe. I'm sure many of you would thoroughly enjoy it...and be pleasant to be around later.  I'll keep looking.



I was thinking that the onion would be good stuffed with a cornbread/sausage stuffing.  Not sure if I would par boil the onion before creating the shell or try to make the shell with a raw onion.

I also saw several videos for "onion bombs". 

This is one example.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZclu1BLUWE


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea, not sure I'll ever track that recipe down again. I do keep looking to post it here, but since I won't be making it again for us there is no sense of urgency.

********************************

I'm heading out the door as soon as I pop my contacts in. After five months of growing my hair out, my stylist should have enough to work with and get rid of this haircut from hell.  I have NO idea what she was doing last time....actually, I think I do. I think she spent SO much time making sure the right side of my head was just so, that she had to rush through the left side to finish on time. I sure hope I'm her last appointment today - and I'm making sure she starts on the left side of my head this time. 

Wish me luck! I might need it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the video Aunt Bea - wow, do those ever look good.  

Good luck at your hair appt., CG, I hope you're happier with it than last time!  I just had a hair appt. last weekend, and I told Alan he is never allowed to retire.   He's a 'young' 62, and I've been going to him for 15 years.  Once he had an out of town family emergency when I had an appt., so rather than wait till he got back, I saw someone else.  Not nearly as happy with my cut.  He noticed the next time I went in, and I told him I had to be unfaithful to him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, this haircut is a lot closer to the way Tanya cut in last October, so I walked out smiling. Even Himself said it is a definite improvement over March's cut. He still wishes I'd let it grow long like I used to wear it (I had it down to my waist when we got married) but I tell him that isn't happening anymore. Still, I miss long hair. Just not when I have to wash/dry it.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cheryl, this haircut is a lot closer to the way Tanya cut in last October, so I walked out smiling. Even Himself said it is a definite improvement over March's cut. He still wishes I'd let it grow long like I used to wear it (I had it down to my waist when we got married) but I tell him that isn't happening anymore. Still, I miss long hair. Just not when I have to wash/dry it.



What is it with men and long hair? The day before I married my first husband my hair was down to the back of my knees. I had a full head of flaming red hair. I was on my way to the bakery to check on the cake and ran into hubby. "What are  you going to do with your hair tomorrow?" "Don't worry, I have an appointment." The next time he saw me I was coming down the aisle and my hair didn't even cover the back of my neck. I think he spend the whole ceremony in a state of shock. I sold my hair. And I didn't tell him for almost a year. I have never let it grow long again. Not even down to my shoulders. Too much work to take care of it.  

The older you get, the younger you will look with short hair. And along with long hair, dark colors will add ages to your face. Ninety percent of my clothes are pastel. The rest are a dark blue. And most of my hair is white. Thank heavens no more red hair.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

After a long road trip through 12 States, we had very little food in the house, so...
Costco
Trader Joe's
Sprouts
Target (I only buy tissues there)
local grocery store
and then lastly, Walmart...
WHEW!
So now, I have my FoodSaver out, packaging everything up in portions and then into the deep freeze.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Contemplating a trip into Scottsbluff, NE...


----------



## Dawgluver

Making another batch of tomato soup, NoDak style.  I had a bunch of homegrown cherry tomatoes that needed to be used that I whirled in the blender to add to the canned ones.  I also have a batch of crockpot Greek yogurt draining.


----------



## Souschef

Tomorrow I will be working the Caboose on our local tourist train. Go to www.fwry.com to read about the railway
Sunday I am flying to Long Beach to pick up 4 small dogs going to Muttville, a place for older dogs in the Bay Area. I will be meeting another pilot in Paso Robles to transfer the dogs so he can fly them the rest of the way to Muttville
I am hoping it will be cooler by then


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

souschef said:


> tomorrow i will be working the caboose on our local tourist train. Go to www.fwry.com to read about the railway
> sunday i am flying to long beach to pick up 4 small dogs going to muttville, a place for older dogs in the bay area. I will be meeting another pilot in paso robles to transfer the dogs so he can fly them the rest of the way to muttville
> i am hoping it will be cooler by then


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> Tomorrow I will be working the Caboose on our local tourist train. Go to www.fwry.com to read about the railway
> Sunday I am flying to Long Beach to pick up 4 small dogs going to Muttville, a place for older dogs in the Bay Area. I will be meeting another pilot in Paso Robles to transfer the dogs so he can fly them the rest of the way to Muttville
> I am hoping it will be cooler by then


That's awesome, Steve!


----------



## Cheryl J

I just opened today's mail - I've been Jury summoned.  I've never served before - either my number didn't come up, or I was excused back when I was a full time caregiver for my late mother.  We'll see what happens this time.  I kind of hope I'm called for this one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Souschef* to the rescue again! You certainly are one of the good guys, Steve.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> After a long road trip through 12 States, we had very little food in the house, so...(five stores later...WHEW!...)


And yet you put dinner on the table. I would have called for take-out. You are a better woman than I, K-girl!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Contemplating a trip into Scottsbluff, NE...


Is that the closest "big town" to you now? More importantly, do they have a Costco?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...I've been Jury summoned...I kind of hope I'm called for this one.


You either jinxed yourself and won't get called, or else you'll be put on some big, trial-of-the-century jury and we won't see you for months!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> You either jinxed yourself and won't get called, *or else you'll be put on some big, trial-of-the-century jury and we won't see you for months!*


If y'all don't see me after Sept. 21st, I've been sequestered!  

Seriously though, I'm in a small town - it'll probably be settled long before the court date.  Either that or the judge will dismiss me during jury questioning, because I've got a close family member in law enforcement here in town.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Is that the closest "big town" to you now? More importantly, do they have a Costco?



Yes, the biggest town, about 45 minutes away.  No Costco, but there is one in Fort Collins, CO 2 hours away.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

We have Costco but I'd really be lost if we didn't have Trader Joe's. They are only 4 miles from here.  Hoping they open another one closer.  They are *always* busy.  Even with the large parking lot, it's hard to find a parking space, sometimes you have to wait.  They have the best selection of cheese at very reasonable prices.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FoodieFanatic said:


> We have Costco but I'd really be lost if we didn't have Trader Joe's. They are only 4 miles from here.  Hoping they open another one closer.  They are *always* busy.  Even with the large parking lot, it's hard to find a parking space, sometimes you have to wait.  They have the best selection of cheese at very reasonable prices.



I recently lived in Missoula, MT and they have a Costco...I grew very dependent on being able to shop whenever I wanted.  Now I have to plan...

Haven't been to a Trader Joe's.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We live 45-60 minutes away from EVERYTHING!
Well, there is a small local grocery store 6 miles down the road, but that's it and they don't have much, just basics.  I only shop there for things that I've run out of and need now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

FoodieFanatic said:


> We have Costco but I'd really be lost if we didn't have Trader Joe's. They are only 4 miles from here.  Hoping they open another one closer...


Oh my, they are FOUR miles from you? You poor dear. How can you live knowing you have to drive that far?  Seriously, our nearest TJ's is 25 miles away. Whenif we move back to OH, we'll probably be at least 10 miles further from the nearest one. Just found out, however, that Costco is closer than I thought - 51 miles. Himself and I might have to do a scouting mission.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We live 45-60 minutes away from EVERYTHING!...


But I bet you have wonderful natural beauty right outside your door.

********************************

I'm having a pre-grocery shopping snack before I head out the door. One quick run into the near store (4 miles), then run up the highway to my main store (5.5 miles), then home again (8 miles). I'll probably spend more time in the car than in the stores!  Where I'll once again probably waste time instead of doing important things.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, this was interesting.  I preheated my little cast iron skillet, put in some avocado oil, and laid in my nice piece of s&ped ribeye.

Next thing I know, Fooommm!  Flames shooting skyward!  Wholy buckets, first time I've ever flambeed a ribeye!  Thankfully I already had a bunch of potholders out, and was able to grab a lid to smother the flames.  Then I noticed my potholder was on fire.  That went into the sink.

Thankfully, DH, who spends his weekends napping and watching sports upstairs, missed the whole thing.

The ribeye was a perfect medium rare, with a REALLY nice crust.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, crazy! Glad everything is OK. I wonder why that happened.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, crazy! Glad everything is OK. I wonder why that happened.


Scary stuff Dawg. I wonder if you didn't preheat that skillet a bit too much.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Well, this was interesting. I preheated my little cast iron skillet, put in some avocado oil, and laid in my nice piece of s&ped ribeye.
> 
> Next thing I know, Fooommm! Flames shooting skyward! Wholy buckets, first time I've ever flambeed a ribeye! Thankfully I already had a bunch of potholders out, and was able to grab a lid to smother the flames. Then I noticed my potholder was on fire. That went into the sink.
> 
> Thankfully, DH, who spends his weekends napping and watching sports upstairs, missed the whole thing.
> 
> The ribeye was a perfect medium rare, *with a REALLY nice crust.*


I bet!  I'm glad you ended up with a great rib eye, and only a potholder was harmed.  Scary, though!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, it was quite the surprise!  I usually heat the CI pan on medium high, then cook the steaks.

Never thought my glass top range had it in her!  I'm actually sort of proud of her!


----------



## Addie

I had a rough night last night. Couldn't fall asleep. I finally fell into a nice deep sleep around two this afternoon. I wake up at 6:30 this evening totally confused. Look at the clock. Look out the window. Still daylight out. It must be 6:30 in the morning. In walks Pirate. What the heck is he doing here at that hour? Right behind him is Spike. Is something wrong? Both of the here this early in the day? I go out to the kitchen to get a cup of coffee. Then I remember I am out of coffee. Spike has a large canister of coffee for me. I am now even more confused. How did he know I needed coffee? 

Finally Pirate slowly explains everything to me. It is the same day as when I fell asleep. And my mind is clearing out the fog. Well, now I am fully aware of what is going on. Fortunately this doesn't happen to often. At my age it is just scary. Is this the onset of Alzheimer Disease? No. I was just in such a deep sleep. I am not ready for "the home." 

I am ready to go back to bed. I need more sleep.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...The ribeye was a perfect medium rare, with a *REALLY nice crust*.


 Good thing the crust was on the steak and not on your eyebrows.  Seriously, glad nothing serious happened. However, that steak-searing experience really required a big glass of wine on the side.

DH never needs to know about your adventure. It will be our secret.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good thing the crust was on the steak and not on your eyebrows.  Seriously, glad nothing serious happened. However, that steak-searing experience really required a big glass of wine on the side.
> 
> 
> 
> DH never needs to know about your adventure. It will be our secret.




You got that right!  Avocado oil apparently has a high smoke point, but not so high a burn point.

It was truly amazing to behold.  I'm definitely going to keep a smothering lid out at all times.  I'm happy that I didn't panic and grab the CI handle to pull the pan off the burner without a potholder.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Memo to self:  Heat avocado oil in pan when pre-heating.

Thanks for sharing the adventure


----------



## FoodieFanatic

My tip, when heating any oil, before adding food, turn heat off, remove pan from heat and add the steak or whatever. Wait about 15 seconds and place back on heat. No flame bursts and if it is cast iron you aren't losing any heat.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good idea.  I'd already cooked the ribeye on one side with no drama.  I flipped it, and then the pyrotechnics began.

Am thinking ribeye fat may be more the culprit than the avocado oil.


----------



## Addie

I am getting ready to go to see my daughter. She will be in her pool. I will be sitting on the lounge. Then around noon, she will go inside and I will head back home. I don't want to have to climb the stairs to her home. Her son is having a party this afternoon and will need the yard.


----------



## Zhizara

I've never understood the cooks on TV spraying their pans anywhere they happen to be.  The overspray ends up everywhere, floors, counters, stoves (fire hazard).  I always do my spraying over the sink where any overspray can be cleaned up in the course of regular cleaning.

It may seem to all go in the pan, but not necessarily.  I found out the hard way not to spray anywhere near the stove!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Zhizara said:


> I've never understood the cooks on TV spraying their pans anywhere they happen to be.  The overspray ends up everywhere, floors, counters, stoves (fire hazard).  I always do my spraying over the sink where any overspray can be cleaned up in the course of regular cleaning.
> 
> It may seem to all go in the pan, but not necessarily.  I found out the hard way not to spray anywhere near the stove!



Agreed!  I spray my pans either over the sink for a small pan or for large pans, like a half sheet pan I open the dishwasher.
Now, we wouldn't be doing this if we had minions in our kitchens to clean everything up


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I've never understood the cooks on TV spraying their pans anywhere they happen to be.  The overspray ends up everywhere, floors, counters, stoves (fire hazard).  I always do my spraying over the sink where any overspray can be cleaned up in the course of regular cleaning.
> 
> It may seem to all go in the pan, but not necessarily.  I found out the hard way not to spray anywhere near the stove!



I just love the ones who give the pans a quick spray in just one spot. Like that is really going to work. Of course the camera doesn't show us the swap out. Do they really think we are that stupid?


----------



## Chef Munky

Zhizara said:


> I've never understood the cooks on TV spraying their pans anywhere they happen to be.  The overspray ends up everywhere, floors, counters, stoves (fire hazard).  I always do my spraying over the sink where any overspray can be cleaned up in the course of regular cleaning.
> 
> It may seem to all go in the pan, but not necessarily.  I found out the hard way not to spray anywhere near the stove!



When we had satellite I'd watch a few of those shows,maybe about 5 minutes was all I could tolerate.Patience isn't my strong point.Between their Minnie Mouse voices,fake smiles.To end up seeing a really dull looking meal.I gave up the ghost.Found DC...Ahhhh! Silence,education at it's best.

As far as them over spraying everything? Why not.They aren't the ones that have to clean it up.Doubt seriously if they even know what kind of spray they are using.Just as long as they show you to use a spray.

Just once I'd love to see them turn the can in the wrong direction.Spray themselves in the eye."GO FOR THE EYE'S!!!" That would be a wake up call to read the directions.


----------



## taxlady

I don't use cooking spray. I use some oil and spread it with my silicone pastry brush, which goes in the dishwasher. Easy peasy.


----------



## Souschef

*Going to the dogs*

Just got back from a 4 hour flight taking 4 small dogs from Long Beach to Paso Robles. Another pilot is taking them to the Bay Area for their forever homes


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> Just got back from a 4 hour flight taking 4 small dogs from Long Beach to Paso Robles. Another pilot is taking them to the Bay Area for their forever homes



Awww! So sweet. Thanks for what you do.


----------



## Cheryl J

Fixin' to go down to the tire shop and have them put new tires on my car.  Hoping it won't take more than an hour.


----------



## Dawgluver

Small towns are the best as far as mechanics and car/tire service.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm goofing off.  Again.  This sort of thing has got to stop!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Small towns are the best as far as mechanics and car/tire service.


I think so!  I pulled up in the dirt lot next to the tire place and barely got stopped when one of the guys came running up to me, greeted me, and moved my car where they needed it.  Work started immediately and I was in and out of there in an hour. 

The last time I needed an oil change I stopped in to my mechanic to make an appt. since I happened to be driving by.  He had someone go ahead and do it right then since I was already there.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a vehicle repair shop in our neighborhood, which is in a small city. It might as well be a small town  DH will leave a vehicle there overnight; they have a slot in the door where you can drop the keys and a form with instructions on what you need done or checked and they'll take care of it. Then he walks home


----------



## Dawgluver

I don't know what we would do without Rick.  He also has a key slot.

He gave us a couple of free tshirts.  His wife, however, is a piece of work...


----------



## taxlady

I know what you guys mean about small town mechanics. I'm not living in a small town now, but I get super service at Swedish Auto in Montreal. I can chuck the key through the mail slot. They know my car. They only work on Volvos and Saabs.


----------



## Souschef

*Lost Money*

Ever since we moved into our home, we had been getting mail for the former resident, who had passed away, and sent it back to the senders. We watched a segment on the Today show program this morning about finding money people had forgotten about or were not aware of.
They mentioned two websites: unclaimed.org and missingmoney.com
Some years ago I found a few thousand dollars for my next door neighbor, who had no idea it was hers.
I went to the California unclaimed property website and found there was over $20,00 in the former resident's accounts! I started googling his name, and came up with his brother's obituary from 2005! The obituary had his name, and all of his nieces and nephews' names. With some more input to a certain website, I got the phone numbers and e-mail addresses of his relatives.
Tonight I got a call from one of his nieces who was blown away by the information. I told her how to access the site, and she gave me the name of the man's son. I have found his e-mail address, and hope to hear from 
him soon. I think the $20,000 will probably be his, it should make him very happy, but I want to stay out of any family dynamics.
Check out those websites, you may have found money.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I know what you guys mean about small town mechanics. I'm not living in a small town now, but I get super service at Swedish Auto in Montreal. I can chuck the key through the mail slot. They know my car. They only work on Volvos and Saabs.



Unfortunately, this past week a local shop that was started by two kids out of high school is closing this week. The building that their shop was in has been sold, and they couldn't afford to buy it. So often they would work on a car for pennies knowing the person needed the car for work. They worked more for the community than for profit. They are going to be sorely missed. The community tossed a huge party for them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> Ever since we moved into our home, we had been getting mail for the former resident, who had passed away, and sent it back to the senders. We watched a segment on the Today show program this morning about finding money people had forgotten about or were not aware of.
> They mentioned two websites: unclaimed.org and missingmoney.com
> Some years ago I found a few thousand dollars for my next door neighbor, who had no idea it was hers.
> I went to the California unclaimed property website and found there was over $20,00 in the former resident's accounts! I started googling his name, and came up with his brother's obituary from 2005! The obituary had his name, and all of his nieces and nephews' names. With some more input to a certain website, I got the phone numbers and e-mail addresses of his relatives.
> Tonight I got a call from one of his nieces who was blown away by the information. I told her how to access the site, and she gave me the name of the man's son. I have found his e-mail address, and hope to hear from
> him soon. I think the $20,000 will probably be his, it should make him very happy, but I want to stay out of any family dynamics.
> Check out those websites, you may have found money.



Thank you SousChef, important information for folks!


----------



## Addie

I went to Winthrop for my monthly checkup this morning. All is well. Or so I think. But I have an appointment with the NP on the 24th of this month. I have a few health issue that need attention. Oh great! More appointments in town at BMC. 

Right now I am trying to get my apartment in condition for a "maybe" inspection tomorrow. They are picking apartments at random. I hope mine is not one of the random ones. I try to make the apartment clean, but not spotless. Dust some stuff, let the IRobot out to do the carpet, and just wipe off the stove. I need new drip pans. Fortunately, they just give them to us simply for the asking. This morning I noticed that one of the sockets had a damaged cover. It need replacing. When I went to use it this morning for my hair blower, it was wiggling. Not a good sign. 

Right now I am so tired and sleepy. I didn't get to sleep until three in the morning and was up at six thirty. I should go to sleep now and worry about cleaning later. If I am lucky, I will be sleeping in the morning. And if they choose my apartment, they will take one look at me and leave. Suits me fine. I hated these dang inspections. 

I gained three pounds back. So Pirate is cooking me a sausage and some rice. I didn't eat at all yesterday. And I am not hungry now. But I do have to eat every so often.


----------



## Chef Munky

I've been wanting to finish up,then seam together the pieces of a sweater that I made.Today just might be the day it gets done.

Was going to ask hubby for the use of his body (be my dummy)while I pin it.
Don't think that's going to go over well. Unless I actually pin him.

No matter how I type that up it's just not sounding right.Just sayin'


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In the corner we have CM wearing her day off clothes , in the opposite corner DHCM in a nice cardigan.....


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In the corner we have CM wearing her day off clothes , in the opposite corner DHCM in a nice cardigan.....



How come he looks better?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> How come he looks better?



He's a show off


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> How come he looks better?



It is all in the clothing. A raggety torn housecoat versus a lovely handmade knit sweater? No contest. A good excuse for you to convince DH that you are in dire need of a complete new wardrobe. He can carry the bags as you go from store to store. Like any loving hubby would do.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH brought home a massive (and I mean massive!) cucumber from work.  I deseeded, cut it up,and threw it in the blender along with some True Lemon packets, a couple squirts of agave nectar, and some water.

Love cucumber lemonade!


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> We have a vehicle repair shop in our neighborhood, which is in a small city. It might as well be a small town  DH will leave a vehicle there overnight; they have a slot in the door where you can drop the keys and a form with instructions on what you need done or checked and they'll take care of it. Then he walks home



That's how we do it, unfortunately it isn't within walking distance.  We have the type of mechanic where we can drop it off and say "do whatever needs to be done" and they will do what needs to be done (i'm no dummy) at a good price.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My lament when we moved to MA is that it was harder to find a good mechanic than a good doctor. Then we found Dave. Assuming we land in the same general area of OH from where we moved, whenif we return we know we can go right back to the old mechanic Chris since he still has his shop.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Took me years and lots of $'s to find someone that can help me and not charge a fortune.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've lived here in this small town for a long time, and went to high school here in town with my plumber, heating and A/C guy, mechanic, and tire guy.  They've had successful businesses here for over 40 years, some are still actively running the business and some have retired and hired out managers.


----------



## Dawgluver

My little home town where I grew up (I moved away a long time ago) has a pair of twins who are still the best mechanics and body shop guys around.  The chief of police is also the town locksmith.  One phone call was all it took when I was selling Mom's cars and house.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> My little home town where I grew up (I moved away a long time ago) has a pair of twins who are still the best mechanics and body shop guys around. The chief of police is also the town locksmith. One phone call was all it took when I was selling Mom's cars and house.


I remember that Dawg, when your mom passed and you had so much business to take care of.  That's awesome you were able to take care of it with a phone call.  I've lived in a small town for so long now, I don't think I could handle living in a big city and going through the time it takes to go through some of the everyday legal processes.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately for those who are retired with SS as a source of income, there will be no increase in January. Blame it on the plummeting prices of oil these past couple of months. 

So I have my grocery list and coupons all ready for the monthly trip to Market Basket. So like others such as myself who are on a limited income, I will be heading out the door around 6:45 a.m. and be at the ready when they unlock the doors. This is a holiday weekend, the last for summer, and the store will be jammed on Thursday and Friday. 

I still have a freezer half filled with meat from last month's shopping. I don't know if it has been the 90ºF. heat weather we have bee getting so much on lately, but I simply have no appetite. Even Pirate hasn't been eating very much. I would rather have a bowl of steamed veggies than meat. 

I make up my list throughout the month. I keep it on my computer and a pad of paper beside it. I will write down any item I may run out of or think of needing or wanting for the next month's list. Then a couple of days before I am to go shopping, I will go over the list and hit all the coupon sites. If the coupon off is still more than the house brand, I don't use it. Flour, sugar and other daily household food items are mostly house brands for me. The most I have ever cut off my grocery list is $39.00.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dreading being forced to be on the roads at all today.It's an hours + drive.

Have an appointment that can't be cancelled.It's really not even worth the trip, or stress.This weekend the place is going to be packed with tourists.Parking is going to be a problem.

Turn and burn.Do not pass go.


----------



## Addie

Sounds like the "Road To Hell." Can't you send hubby?


----------



## Andy M.

Making desserts for tomorrow.  My daughter, SIL and grandson are coming for diner and a last shot at the pool before it's closed for the season.

Today I made a pan of lemon squares/bars and a chocolate eclair dessert.  (SIL loves lemon but DD hates fruit desserts but loves chocolate).


----------



## taxlady

We just got home from shopping at the health food store. I got enough potatoes to make some of Andy's Ranch potato salad for a potluck/picnic on Monday. We also got enough ground pork to make some "Mock Armadillo" for tomorrow night and for the picnic.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking a little beer break from chores.  3 ceiling fans cleaned, 3 to go....I dislike that job, but the long handled Swiffer duster sure makes it easier....split pea soup is pretty much done, just simmering....got the big living room window washed and the patio door slider is next.  Houseplants watered, and laundry done.  Whew!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Taking a little beer break from chores.  3 ceiling fans cleaned, 3 to go....I dislike that job, but the long handled Swiffer duster sure makes it easier....split pea soup is pretty much done, just simmering....got the big living room window washed and the patio door slider is next.  Houseplants watered, and laundry done.  Whew!



Didn't anyone tell you this is a holiday weekend? You are supposed to relax and enjoy the last weekend of the summer.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Sounds like the "Road To Hell." Can't you send hubby?



No couldn't send hubby.He's my driver.
I counted 6 women under the age of 30 txting and driving.
What is so important that it just can't wait until you stop the vehicle?

The young ones today aren't too bright.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Didn't anyone tell you this is a holiday weekend? You are supposed to relax and enjoy the last weekend of the summer.


 
I'm almost always relaxing.   Except when there's chores to be done, then I just relax a little less often.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> No couldn't send hubby.He's my driver.
> *I counted 6 women under the age of 30 txting and driving.*
> *What is so important that it just can't wait until you stop the vehicle?*
> 
> The young ones today aren't too bright.


 
Boy does that chap my hide to see that.  If they want to endanger their own lives, fine, just don't put innocent people at risk. Grrrr....


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Boy does that chap my hide to see that.  If they want to endanger their own lives, fine, just don't put innocent people at risk. Grrrr....



And these guys wonder why I get so stressed out when I know we have to be on that particular stretch of road.2 of them were watching videos while holding their cells in their hands!

I guess they (the girls) didn't get the memo of the 21 year old girl who was driving on that same road was driving iradical weaving in and out of traffic,cutting people off,speeding.She was 21.She wrecked her car.Killed her Mother who was a passenger.Wonder how she's going to like wearing an orange jumpsuit for a while.

I was so glad to just get home.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Boy does that chap my hide to see that.  If they want to endanger their own lives, fine, just don't put innocent people at risk. Grrrr....


I absolutely agree.


----------



## taxlady

This should be mandatory before getting a driver's license.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbjSWDwJILs


----------



## Dawgluver

Always disturbing seeing the twits weaving in and out of traffic, and when you peek into their cars, they're on their phones texting.

Yes, if you want to kill yourselves, have at it.  Just don't involve any other innocents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...I counted 6 women under the age of 30 txting and driving. What is so important that it just can't wait until you stop the vehicle?
> 
> The *young ones today aren't too bright*.


Not just the "young ones" Munky. I've seen people close to my age (64) doing the same thing. I guess you just can't fix "stupid". Getting to the point I'm about to wear a motorcycle helmet and Kevlar outfit when I go out in the car.


----------



## Addie

My daughter deliberately puts her phone way down at the bottom of her purse and then piles everything else on it. Her purse always goes on the back seat behind her. Impossible for her to reach it. When I am her passenger and her phone rings, we both ignore it. If she feels that it might be her husband, she will pull over to the side of the road and stop. He is the only one she would do that for. All others have to wait until she has time to find her phone in her purse and maybe call them back. 

Having been a former employee of the Registry of Motor Vehicles, she always guarded all her actions on the road. To drive stupid, could have cost her, her job. She is now retired (three months) and still practices the same routine.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I look at stops or pull over, never while driving. 
I don't get a lot of calls or text as it is.

Facebook... I don't have one. My bud that's a
retired CIA man said not to do it and it sounded
good to me. Yesterday he sent me a link to Facebook
where he had an argument with a retired cop. What the
heck? I'll get on him about that today. 

I have a few things to do today and will grill a steak
for dinner. It's just another day for me. I'd like to make
something for dessert but then I'd eat it all.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Sorry for the double post. 

I was making coffee and forgot where I was at. 

You all have a great Labor Day. It won't be long
and it will be Thanksgiving.


----------



## Andy M.

Lance Bushrod said:


> ...It won't be long
> and it will be Thanksgiving.




I'm looking forward to it.  I enjoy preparing Thanksgiving Dinner.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

This year I am not cooking and will visit relatives and
evidently we are going to a top end buffet for dinner.

I don't mind cooking but keeping up with the KP is
tiring for me now.


----------



## Andy M.

Wouldn't it be nice to have a host of minions to run around and clean up for us as the TV chefs do.


----------



## Addie

I took out what is for something for supper, made a run to the store and back, washed up the two pieces in the sink, and am now looking for something else to get into. I really want to go sit on the patio and do some of my sewing. But I know the hoards will come out of the woodwork. There goes my peace and quiet. 

Even though it is 1:30 in the afternoon, I should begin to think of having some scrambled eggs for breakfast. Or I could munch of rice cakes or French's Fried Onion Rings.


----------



## Zhizara

I don't use coupons since I rarely buy name brands and the few coupons I find for those I do buy I always forget at checkout!

I'm so glad my monthly shopping is over.  I'm having fun figuring out what to make that will allow me to make the most room in fridge and freezer.

Right now, I'm skinning some large lima bean while watching a marathon on HGTV on building tiny houses.  So clever!

The large lima beans are butterbeans.  The resulting soup will be smooth and buttery.  No lumps.

Skinning them is a long and painstaking process, but does't require much hands on time except for the actual skinning, which is easily accomplishes with some good TV to enjoy during the process.

It takes at least a full 24 hours of soaking for all of the skins to loosen, but worth it in the end so that the finished dish doesn't have those tough skins.

Back to my tiny houses marathon and the second half of the lima beans.


----------



## Chef Munky

Zhizara said:


> I don't use coupons since I rarely buy name brands and the few coupons I find for those I do buy I always forget at checkout!
> 
> I'm so glad my monthly shopping is over.  I'm having fun figuring out what to make that will allow me to make the most room in fridge and freezer.
> 
> Right now, I'm skinning some large lima bean while watching a marathon on HGTV on building tiny houses.  So clever!
> 
> The large lima beans are butterbeans.  The resulting soup will be smooth and buttery.  No lumps.
> 
> Skinning them is a long and painstaking process, but does't require much hands on time except for the actual skinning, which is easily accomplishes with some good TV to enjoy during the process.
> 
> It takes at least a full 24 hours of soaking for all of the skins to loosen, but worth it in the end so that the finished dish doesn't have those tough skins.
> 
> Back to my tiny houses marathon and the second half of the lima beans.



Here I thought I was the only one who thinks those tiny houses are awesome cool.People have been extremely creative in how they design and live in them.When we retire I want one built like a Hobbits den.But I'm a Gullum fan.Lurking in places nobody wants to be in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Here I thought I was the only one who thinks those tiny houses are awesome cool.People have been extremely creative in how they design and live in them.When we retire I want one built like a Hobbits den.But I'm a Gullum fan.Lurking in places nobody wants to be in.



I have a crawlspace you can lurk in...


----------



## Dawgluver

Just the word "crawlspace" makes me think  too!  Wasn't there a Steven King book named that?

We were expecting one of DH's cousins and a friend to stop by late tonight.  Just got a call, they're still in Nebraska, so late would mean 2:30 am.  We agreed that's a bit too late.  Thankfully, they'll stay at their hotel tonight and pop by tomorrow instead.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a crawlspace you can lurk in...



The words 'crawlspace' and 'lurk' seem to go together, don't they?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DH's IPhone went wonky while we were on our road trip, not that I care, I don't use it, but it annoyed him.
So when we got home, I researched online as to the problem, I even called the local "Genius Bar" and got the response, "Um, you should just buy a new phone."   WHAT?! NOPE! That #@&%$*{ is not quite 2 years old, ARE YOU KIDDING ME?! 
Further digging uncovered that it was a simple fix, replace the battery.
Yeah right!
So I ordered a DIY kit for $20USD which included the battery and all the tools necessary.  The box arrived this afternoon, and I just finished the job.
Can I tell you how nerve racking that was!? 
But I am proud to state that DH's dang phone works just peach swell now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> The words 'crawlspace' and 'lurk' seem to go together, don't they?




Now that's just plain creepy.

Sweet dreams, maybe.  Eventually.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'll have to watch a comedy show before bed now, thank you very much.


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed.  My eyelids are wide open too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nassssty holes with worms and dank....


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> I'll have to watch a comedy show before bed now, thank you very much.



Heee heee. I see MSTK 3000 in your future.

Gypsie singing, "Are you happy when your gay" 

Happy thoughts.Think happy thoughts.


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to go to the wharf and buy some freshly caught Salmon for dinner tonight.

Our son and daughter in law will be coming home tonight and staying for the weekend.I'm going to make them surf and turf for dinner.

If only I could do something, ANYTHING with my hair I'd be ready to go.


----------



## LPBeier

I am having a bit of a lazy morning as it has been a hectic week.

I have been checking my email while sipping my decaf and munching on an English Muffin (away from the keyboard of course!).

Next I will start TB's breakfast and his sandwiches for work. I am treating him and our friend Kay, who has been staying with us, to lunch out so I want to have everything ready for him to just leave from the restaurant!


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Getting ready to go to the wharf and buy some freshly caught Salmon for dinner tonight.
> 
> Our son and daughter in law will be coming home tonight and staying for the weekend.I'm going to make them surf and turf for dinner.
> 
> If only I could do something, ANYTHING with my hair I'd be ready to go.



Yum!

I miss the days when I lived on the waterfront and just had to walk the equivalent of a block or two to get fresh caught salmon! Now I have a whole 45 minute drive!


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Getting ready to go to the wharf and buy some *freshly caught Salmon *for dinner tonight.
> 
> Our son and daughter in law will be coming home tonight and staying for the weekend.I'm going to make them surf and turf for dinner.
> 
> If only I could do something, ANYTHING with my hair I'd be ready to go.


 
Oh, YUM!  I'd love to have some of that - we're too far inland.  Have a good weekend with family! 

About the hair...that's when baseball caps come in handy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Relaxing now, it's been a productive morning.  Had my car smogged and an oil change, went to my grandson's Kindergarten for Grandparents Day - hung around with him for a couple of hours for the festivities and a catered lunch provided by the school, then stopped by the DMV to renew my registration. All that and home by 11:45.


----------



## Addie

Made a fast run to the store to pick up something Pirate forgot at the supermarket. Have been trying to get hold of my daughter. She is helping her daughter move into her new apartment in the basement. I would like to see the final product.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Which wharf are you near?  Lived in SF for a while and always went to the wharf before it became so commercial.  Those were the days.  The big crab pots, loved it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A little bit of this and a little bit of that, in and outside the house.  Tomorrow I will be moving bricks and seeing if Dad has an edger I can borrow.  Round Up for the weeds in the back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Enjoy, PF!  And it will be so nice to not have to chain up your grill and still have it stolen!

We had a lovely visit with DH's cousin and his friend.  They're driving cross country and still have many hours to go to get out east.  Another one of those visits where you just pick up where you left off, wish they could have stayed longer.  Sadly, their daylight driving hours will be spent going through IL, OH, and NE.  The more scenic states will be driven through when it's dark.

I don't know that I could drive that long any more.  Used to do it all the time.  They didn't pull into their hotel until 5:30 this morning, got a few hours sleep, then popped in to see us.


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, I'm so happy for you and Shrek having your own home, able to do what you want to fix it up how you two like it, a reasonable drive to work, being near family, and snow country.  Can't get much better than that!  

Dawg, glad you had such a nice visit with family. I would imagine IL, OH and NE are plenty scenic, but I've never been to those states.   I couldn't drive hours and hours at a time anymore these days, either.  I'm hoping to get up to my aunt and uncle's home up in Sacramento (NoCal) for a visit soon, but that's an 8 hour drive and my daughter will have to drive me.  She doesn't know that yet, though.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Princess, I'm so happy for you and Shrek having your own home, able to do what you want to fix it up how you two like it, a reasonable drive to work, being near family, and snow country.  Can't get much better than that!
> 
> Dawg, glad you had such a nice visit with family. I would imagine IL, OH and NE are plenty scenic, but I've never been to those states.   I couldn't drive hours and hours at a time anymore these days, either.  I'm hoping to get up to my aunt and uncle's home up in Sacramento (NoCal) for a visit soon, but that's an 8 hour drive and my daughter will have to drive me.  She doesn't know that yet, though.


With two drivers, you can spell her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cheryl.  The cousin's friend is from northern California, Rut something.

The most gorgeous sunset we ever saw was through the back window on our way to IL from IA.

IL, OH, and NE are pretty flat and rural.  I love the drive through MN and MI though!

ND also has the Northern Lights, and probably the best sunsets ever, other than Iowa and IL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Enjoy, PF!  And it will be so nice to not have to chain up your grill and still have it stolen!



Half the time I'm not even locking the house or car, let alone the grill.  Both bikes are just hanging out in the back yard!  I put my name on the garden tools so the Parents and I don't get them too badly mixed up.

Hoping for a shovel party in my yard tomorrow, have a 5x8 foot patch of yard I want dug up...will be my flower bed for wild flowers next spring.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Cheryl.  The most gorgeous sunset we ever saw was through the back window on our way to IL from IA.
> 
> IL, OH, and NE are pretty flat and rural.  I love the drive through MN and MI though!
> 
> ND also has the Northern Lights, and probably the best sunsets ever, other than Iowa and IL!



No way, best sunsets are in Wyoming!  Will have to rev the camera back up.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Half the time I'm not even locking the house or car, let alone the grill.  Both bikes are just hanging out in the back yard!  I put my name on the garden tools so the Parents and I don't get them too badly mixed up.
> 
> Hoping for a shovel party in my yard tomorrow, have a 5x8 foot patch of yard I want dug up...will be my flower bed for wild flowers next spring.




Now this is exciting!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got two pots of mums and two of asters today...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No way, best sunsets are in Wyoming!  Will have to rev the camera back up.




Ontario has fabulous sunsets too, along with great Northern Lights!

Yes, you do need to rev up the camera!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Half the time I'm not even locking the house or car, let alone the grill.  Both bikes are just hanging out in the back yard!  I put my name on the garden tools so the Parents and I don't get them too badly mixed up.
> 
> Hoping for a shovel party in my yard tomorrow, have a 5x8 foot patch of yard I want dug up...will be my flower bed for wild flowers next spring.


When I lived in the country, we never locked the house. I'm not sure if we could.  We always left the car unlocked and the keys in the ignition, except during hunting season. That choice was reinforced when we happened to meet someone. We had actually seen his house on fire from the highway. He was cursing that he hadn't left the keys in his ignition. His house caught fire while he was in bed. He ran out of the house in his jammies and forgot to grab the car keys. He watched his car burn.


----------



## taxlady

We are celebrating the start of the weekend with Margaritas.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> With two drivers, you can spell her.


 
Huh?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> We are celebrating the start of the weekend with Margaritas.




There's my gif!  Happy weekend!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Huh?




I think she means you can share the driving.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I think she means you can share the driving.


Yup, take turns driving. Is "to spell another driver" not a Yankee expression?


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yes, def a Yankee expression!  DH and I spell each other often, but I'm also half Canuck.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just picked out a dinner bell that will be used as our doorbell.  It's a pig holding the bell.


----------



## Dawgluver

Want pic.

My prefered knocker is a massive spider.  DH and I are arguing about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pig Dinnerbell

It is fun and replaces a doorbell that does not work.


----------



## GotGarlic

I feel awful. I had a horrible headache last night and barely slept. I want to go to the farmers market but I have no energy. Argh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I feel awful. I had a horrible headache last night and barely slept. I want to go to the farmers market but I have no energy. Argh.



So sorry GG.  I had plans for this morning too, but a head cold has caught up with me.   

I'm making tea with honey...


----------



## Andy M.

Getting psyched up to make a batch of bagels.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just need a shower and get moving...


----------



## Cheryl J

Hope you two feel better very soon, GG and princess. 

7:45 here, just have to get my sandals on, stop at the ATM, then headed for the farmers market.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I love farmer's markets!  However, we have tons of farms within 10 minutes of us, so I tend to pick up produce directly from them.  

This is my favorite time of year with all the fall vegetables especially squash.  Delicato is the best, but I never pass up Acorn or Spaghetti squash either.

Going out that way today to run other errands and may have to stop by a few of them.

Enjoy the day, everyone!

FF


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Pig Dinnerbell
> 
> It is fun and replaces a doorbell that does not work.




That's cute!  I'll have to look for a dinner bell style.  DH doesn't want me drilling holes in the door for a knocker, and our doorbell works maybe once every ten times.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I took a long walk this morning and may do it again this afternoon. After the walk I hit a donut shop so there went the calories I may have lost. 

Acorn are my favorite squash, especially loaded with butter and brown sugar. Hubbard and turban are a close second. I prefer the texture of the older heirloom type squash. They make a better pie than pumpkin, as well.

That's all I know.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, PF and Cheryl. PF, feel better! 

I got myself together enough to get to the farmers market before they closed and got the corn and cucumbers I wanted. I also got a couple large yellow onions, a red onion and a little zucchini. Now I'm resting with a glass of G2 (doctor's orders, to keep hydrated) and DH is watching the Michigan football game.


----------



## taxlady

GG, glad to read that you managed to get to the farmer's market. Don't over-exert yourself.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, PF and Cheryl. PF, feel better!
> 
> I got myself together enough to get to the farmers market before they closed and got the corn and cucumbers I wanted. I also got a couple large yellow onions, a red onion and a little zucchini. Now I'm resting with a glass of G2 (doctor's orders, to keep hydrated) and DH is watching the Michigan football game.



Love the picture!  I walked over to Mom & Dad's.  Borrowed Dad's edger, now I have to go outside and use it...darn me for looking for something to do today!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> GG, glad to read that you managed to get to the farmer's market. Don't over-exert yourself.



Thanks, sweetie


----------



## Cheryl J

I came home with a pretty good haul from the farmers market this morning! I'll be eating fresh fruits and veggies for days - hope I didn't overbuy.   Fixin' to cut up the watermelon and cantaloupe and chop up the onion to freeze. I might quickly blanch, cube, and vacuum seal 2 of the squash. Kind of thinking a version of ratatouille, too.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just rolled out of bed for the second time today.
Was up early ready to do the usual things.My back told me not a chance, get back to bed.Took a Tylenol and went back to sleep.

I  was so tense and stressed out last night.We never made it to the wharf.Got close but didn't have time to.Really wasn't in the mood to anyways.To avoid a major head on collision my husband jerked the wheel hard, slammed on the brakes to avoid it.I didn't see it coming sitting in the back seat.Thankfully I was wearing a seat belt.My body jerked forward my shoulder slammed into the front seat my back got wrenched pretty good.
Whiplash?

It was just a fun day all around.Stopped on the way home to get something to eat.Since when do restaurants ask you to leave tips for the cook? What is that a new policy?They didn't even get the order right.I didn't eat it either.Mizzz Crabby here

I came home and went straight to bed.
Going to take it easy today.I do envy you veggie marathon runners.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh geez, Munky, glad you're OK! Yes, please rest and take it easy!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I hope you feel okay Munky!

What am I doing?



It's really hot today, so we're at the pool with 
a lovely Margarita over rocks, no salt please 

CHEERS!


----------



## Dawgluver

May I join you, K-girl?  Our subdivision pool is not looking so good.  Hopefully we can get it back next week, it's supposed to be in the high 80's.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Come on in Dawg, the water's great, well at least today it is...
yesterday we went up to the pool and there was nobody there 
then I saw the water, um, you couldn't see the bottom it was so murky  it looked really scary...
so I went and found 'the man' to inquire as to the condition of the pool and should it be closed?  
Nope, he said, it's fine but somehow the filter got shut off, 
it'll be okay in a coupla hours... we left!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

If they want me to leave a tip for the chef, the chef should come out to the table and ask how the food was.  I'll give an honest answer.  I thought the servers were suppose to divide the tips and give part to the chefs.  

The servers didn't make the food, they brought it to the table.  This is why I like going to Japanese restaurants where the food is made at the table.  I give the person preparing the food a tip.  The server also gets a gratuity, but I make sure the person making the food gets the generous reward for the delicious food.


----------



## GotGarlic

Tips for the cook? Never heard of that. They don't get paid below minimum wage so there's no reason to tip them, imo.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

We've given gratuity to chefs. They are the main reason we go to a particular place, for the food. We also handsomely give to the server(at least 25%) if they are good, which they most always are . Good service IMO should be rewarded. I also give tips to gas station attendants who pump my gas. Yes, they still do that here AND will wash your windshield. No self serve gas stations at all, illegal to pump your own. We're spoiled ,


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Cheryl.  The cousin's friend is from northern California, Rut something.
> 
> The most gorgeous sunset we ever saw was through the back window on our way to IL from IA.
> 
> IL, OH, and NE are pretty flat and rural.  I love the drive through MN and MI though!
> 
> ND also has the Northern Lights, and probably the best sunsets ever, other than Iowa and IL!



As they head north through New England, the leaves will be just starting to change. NE has two mountain ranges. The Green Mountains in Vermont and the White Mountains that extend into Maine. Vermont and Maine are the most rural once you get away from the coast. Vermont has the smallest capital city of all 50 states. Even though it is a college town, the definitive word there is "town".


----------



## LPBeier

I am burning the midnight oil trying to work on a cake for my Mother-in-law's Birthday party.  The design is getting simpler by the minute!  LOL


----------



## creative

What am I doing?  

Well, I am a _crispaholic_ (Americans call them potato chips), i.e. pretty much addicted!  AND...I have 2 packets of beetroot crisps purchased for tomorrow's dinner invitation (by way of nibbles).  So I am trying to stave off eating them ... quite a battle (they are not easily replaced i.e. not purchased locally).


----------



## Addie

I had plans all set for today Take my library book, _*Boston Lost*_ a bunch of teabags with my sugar and sit out on the patio reading. Forget that idea. It is cold and overcast out. No warmth and sunshine until tomorrow morning. Maybe then. I have three weeks to read it. It has the pictures of all the beautiful historic buildings that have been torn down and the story behind them. Including John Hancock's house. 

So instead I will be watching TV and doing putzy things.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Folding laundry, sheets specifically . I love folding fitted sheets. Guess it comes from years of styling merchandise for advertising. I know, it's strange but I truly enjoy it.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm escaping from the neighbors' noisy meltdown. This family has five kids. Apparently the parents are breaking up and the mother has left. Since she was the primary breadwinner, the dad can't keep renting the house. So he's got his pickup parked in the front yard and is emptying the house while really loud music plays from the truck's speakers. 

I've been wanting to go shopping for new clothes, so this is my opportunity. Here's hoping for better new neighbors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

lounging around for a day...no work out of me.


----------



## taxlady

Just got back from late lunch/early supper with DH, Mummy-in-law, and B-I-L. We were going to go out in the early evening, but it's really rainy here, so they wanted to drive back to Cornwall (~100 km) before dark. We went to a local, 24 hour resto. I really enjoyed the smoked salmon/bagel platter.


----------



## Chef Munky

Watching a few raindrops fall.Didn't  know it was going to rain.
Waiting for the repairman.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got two pots of mums and two of asters today...



Hope you have room for milkweed.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I went swimming today.


----------



## Addie

Looking for inspiration and energy to get up and get moving. Finally gave in and took some pain meds. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I sat down with the undertaker and planned my funeral today!

It's done and dusted, I can leave at a moments notice!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> I sat down with the undertaker and planned my funeral today!
> 
> It's done and dusted, I can leave at a moments notice!



A couple of years ago the whole fam damly gathered on a hot summer's day at my daughter's for a pool party and plan my death. It was one of the best funnest days I have ever had. So many laughs. It was finally determined that I would die on a Wednesday night, always keep a supply of large green trash bags and they could toss me into the dumpster at the end on the driveway. Trash pickup is early Thursday morning. The kids had a great time also in the pool all day. 

But like you, every thing is now in order including my will signed and sealed by a notary public.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

It's no laughing matter but plan to do the same, especially for the disposition of the house and family antiques and paintings. The less the lawyers are involved the better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Hope you have room for milkweed.



May I ask why milkweed, TinLizzie?

Is it a component of a butterfly/bee garden?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> I sat down with the undertaker and planned my funeral today!
> 
> It's done and dusted, I can leave at a moments notice!



Don't you dare!  You can only leave if you ask permission first...

Now where did Shrek put the urns?  We are all planned, too...but not going anywhere for a while.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> May I ask why milkweed, TinLizzie?
> 
> Is it a component of a butterfly/bee garden?



Monarch butterflies reproduce only on milkweed.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> May I ask why milkweed, TinLizzie?
> 
> Is it a component of a butterfly/bee garden?




They're essential for Monarch survival, they'll only lay eggs on milkweed.  Most farms have wiped out milkweed, and the Monarch population is at an all time low.  Any little bit helps!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Big patch of milkweed coming up...to go with my bee balm...do Monarchs make it to Wyoming?


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I sat down with the undertaker and planned my funeral today!
> 
> It's done and dusted, I can leave at a moments notice!




Hope you're not thinking of leaving us anytime soon, AB!

DH and I both need to update ours too.  We'll probably go the burn and sprinkle route.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Big patch of milkweed coming up...to go with my bee balm...do Monarchs make it to Wyoming?




Apparently so:  http://www.thebutterflysite.com/wyoming-butterflies.shtml

I also plant parsley for the Tiger Swallowtails and me.  I carefully try to move the caterpillars to "their" parsley, and explain it to them.  They then move back to "my" parsley.  Apparently Swallowtails don't speak English.

I have not seen as many Monarchs in many years as I have seen this year.  A great sight to behold!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently so: List of Butterflies of Wyoming
> 
> I also plant parsley for the Tiger Swallowtails and me. I carefully try to move the caterpillars to "their" parsley, and explain it to them. They then move back to "my" parsley. Apparently Swallowtails don't speak English.
> 
> *I have not seen as many Monarchs in many years as I have seen this year. A great sight to behold!*


 
Isn't it wonderful??!  I've seen a dozen or so just in the past few days.


----------



## Addie

Lance Bushrod said:


> *It's no laughing matter *but plan to do the same, especially for the disposition of the house and family antiques and paintings. The less the lawyers are involved the better.



You would be surprised by how many families do not plan for the inevitable. The children do not want to talk about it. But with two kids in the family that have survived cancer, mine realize just how important planning is.

When my SIL was told by the doctors for him to go home, get his affairs in order and come back in two days, he got the message real quick. They gave him four weeks at best to live. They attacked his Non-Hodgkin’s Lymphoma with every thing they had in their armor. He survived it, but it left him in very rough shape. Disabled. Then my daughter came down with brain cancer, and she too is a survivor so far. So you can bet they have kept their affairs in order. But it doesn't have to be a doom and gloom matter either. 

Remember "Death is a part of life. The last part."


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Isn't it wonderful??!  I've seen a dozen or so just in the past few days.




I know!  I try to keep up on them, and there just haven't been any here for years.  Now they fly around the yard and road!

I've had a couple teeny caterpillars on my milkweeds, and the winds took them, but I'll keep trying.


----------



## Cheryl J

I don't know much about monarchs at all, I need to read up on them.  I'm assuming these beautiful guys are stopping here on their way down south to warmer climates.  I sure do enjoy seeing them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently they winter in Mexico.  For years, we didn't have any here after havng many.  Hoping they're back for good now!


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope so too, Dawg.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.google.com/search?q=milkweed+for+monarchs&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8

I went here and have milkweed seeds on the way...LiveMonarch.com 

I made a decent donation for the cause and have an entire butterfly garden on it's way to me.  Now where do I put it???
https://www.livemonarch.com/free-milkweed-seeds.htm


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat, PF, I could send you millkweed seeds.

Did you dig out your patch?  Milkweed are considered a horrid weed in farm fields.  That's one of the reasons the butterflies aren't around much anymore, the farmers use Roundup and kill anything other than what they're growing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Reading the news about the west burning up.


----------



## Dawgluver

That is horrifying.


----------



## Cheryl J

It is...it's catastrophic.  I just put up a new thread with a link to current fire info so as not to be a downer on any of our fun threads here.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Hope you're not thinking of leaving us anytime soon, AB!
> 
> DH and I both need to update ours too.  We'll probably go the burn and sprinkle route.



Not planning to leave anytime soon, just wanted to lock in a good price!

I'm going the cremation route too! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f04cEfW2SiU


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was thinking more along the lines of "Ring of Fire" by Johnny Cash...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Drat, PF, I could send you millkweed seeds.
> 
> Did you dig out your patch?  Milkweed are considered a horrid weed in farm fields.  That's one of the reasons the butterflies aren't around much anymore, the farmers use Roundup and kill anything other than what they're growing.



Not sure what kind of weeds aside from dandelions I had.  Dad pointed out ragweed, mowed it and my sinuses went haywire, I wasn't sick, I had a severe case of hay fever.

I need shade loving plants that attract butterflies, I can get some sun loving along the south wall.  I'll get you my PO box so you can send me some seeds.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of "Ring of Fire" by Johnny Cash...



_I went down, down, down as the flames went higher...
_
I have always told my Doctor I would probably start smoking again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> _I went down, down, down as the flames went higher...
> _
> I have always told my Doctor I would probably start smoking again!



I have to wait until my Dad dies, then I can start smoking again.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have to wait until my Dad dies, then I can start smoking again.



Every person in this building that has quit smoking says that everyday they still want a cigarette. If that is true, then why would I want to quit at my age and spend what time I have being miserable? To live longer? I am 76. How long do you want folks to live to? 176? I don't want to live until I become infirmed and feeble. Right now I can still take care of myself, cook my own meals, clean my house and go where I want to. And I can still smoke. My life, my choice. Even my doctors no longer tell me to stop smoking.


----------



## Andy M.

I quit smoking 38 years ago.  I haven't craved a cigarette in a very long time.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Worked outside for a couple of hours, getting rid of tomato plants that are done for the year.  Cleaned the pots and re-purposed the soil around the shrubs.  I use lots of organic matter so the soil is still good.  It looks beautiful!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Andy M. said:


> I quit smoking 38 years ago.  I haven't craved a cigarette in a very long time.



Wow, that is terrific!  DH stopped over 25 years ago and hasn't gone back either.  I never smoked, hated the smell and had no desire to.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> _I went down, down, down as the flames went higher...
> _
> *I have always told my Doctor I would probably start smoking again!*



I was referring to being cremated. 

I will not start smoking cigarettes again, it was too difficult to stop and they are now way to expensive for me to even consider.  I need to find an inexpensive vice!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I was shocked at how expensive cigarettes are!  Someone was asking for a pack at the grocery store and the cashier says, "$7.00!"  For one pack?!  When DH and I started dating, when he smoked, I'd stop and get him a pack and they were less than a dollar a pack.  When did that happen?


----------



## Dawgluver

DH remembers when they were 65 cents a pack.  It's all the taxes and add-ons, local, state, and federal.  Tobacco isn't any more expensive, it's like growing wheat.

It's a bad addiction.  Both my parents smoked.  My dad quit many years before he died, but would always comment that he could pick it up again in a heartbeat.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Exactly!  I knew it was less than a dollar. I don't know if it is like this everywhere but you can't smoke anywhere out here....restaurants, parks, pretty much just in your own home.


----------



## Addie

I got you all beat. As a kid, my girlfriend and it would go to the store to buy her father a pack of Chesterfields. He would give her two dimes,, and we would go to the store. Twenty cents a pack. Then when they went to $.23 a pack, if you got them out of a vending machine, you inserted a quarter and the two cents change was on the side of the pack under the cellophane. I always got to keep the two pennies.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I got you all beat. As a kid, my girlfriend and it would go to the store to buy her father a pack of Chesterfields. He would give her two dimes,, and we would go to the store. Twenty cents a pack. Then when they went to $.23 a pack, if you got them out of a vending machine, you inserted a quarter and the two cents change was on the side of the pack under the cellophane. I always got to keep the two pennies.



Some of those 1955 pennies were double struck and are now collectors items.

Smoking Pays Off For Collectors


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Every person in this building that has quit smoking says that everyday they still want a cigarette. If that is true, then why would I want to quit at my age and spend what time I have being miserable? To live longer? I am 76. How long do you want folks to live to? 176? I don't want to live until I become infirmed and feeble. Right now I can still take care of myself, cook my own meals, clean my house and go where I want to. And I can still smoke. My life, my choice. Even my doctors no longer tell me to stop smoking.



I don't want to disappoint my Father.  That is strong motivation.  The problem now is Shrek has taken up smoking again...makes it quite difficult AND second hand smoke is just as bad as smoking...Every cigarette he has, so do I.  Makes me angry.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> DH remembers when they were 65 cents a pack.  It's all the taxes and add-ons, local, state, and federal.  Tobacco isn't any more expensive, it's like growing wheat.
> 
> It's a bad addiction.  Both my parents smoked.  My dad quit many years before he died, but would always comment that he could pick it up again in a heartbeat.



Demand for cigarettes has gone down a lot over the years, which increases prices. It's not difficult to grow tobacco, but it's not as profitable as it used to be, so growers have converted much of that farmland to other crops, or sold it for development. 

I quit smoking in 1990. Haven't wanted a cigarette in many years.


----------



## GotGarlic

FoodieFanatic said:


> Exactly!  I knew it was less than a dollar. I don't know if it is like this everywhere but you can't smoke anywhere out here....restaurants, parks, pretty much just in your own home.



Here in Virginia, the heart of tobacco country, you can no longer smoke in public places inside, but you can smoke outside. I hate the smell now.


----------



## Andy M.

I can remember paying $3 for a carton and now they are over $10 pack in MA!


----------



## Dawgluver

Canadian cigs are something like $15 a pack!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Wow!  How do people afford it?!


----------



## bakechef

Just chilling on the sofa.  My store and about 100 around me are going through major remodels.  I'm being sent all over to do cakes, so every day I'm making a ton, only to go back to my store and have to do a ton more because I've been gone.  I could work 7 days a week if I wanted to, but um...no.  

Vacation starts Friday, and I'm really looking forward to it.  Just got a call today from the district manager that she needs me to do cakes in another store for an important visitor, the day that I return from vacation, we have other people that we contract for things like this, but my district manager likes what I do, so she calls me.  Well, it is job security, so I'm not complaining.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> May I ask why milkweed, TinLizzie?
> 
> Is it a component of a butterfly/bee garden?



Yes - it's the host plant for Monarch butterflies, who are losing habitat through big farming and suburbs.  The eggs are laid on milkweeds, which are the only thing their caterpillars can eat.  They won't eat anything else -- if there's worry about other plants.


----------



## tinlizzie

Sorry, guys - I should have gone back a few pages; missed your comments on Monarchs.  Three cheers for the Ogress and her new garden!


----------



## Kayelle

Hi all...

We got back from our Western Canadian trip late last night and it's wine time before dinner tonight. The suitcases can wait until later as my already gimpy bum knee took a terrible sprain the night before we left, so today it was time to get X rays of the damage. I can barely walk and will see the Dr. Thurs. The *good news* is it didn't happen at the start of the trip. Now that would have been terrible! Always look on the bright side.

We had *perfect* sunny weather with mild temps, the vistas of the Rocky Mountains, and the rest of the trip were worthy of my signature quote. What a remarkable part of this beautiful world! Steve\SousChef is already working on this trip story and pictures for our website, Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy
and I'll let you know when it's complete.

It's always good to be home. East,West, home's always best.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Canadian cigs are something like $15 a pack!


Where? I pay about $8 for a pack of 25.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Demand for cigarettes has gone down a lot over the years, which increases prices. It's not difficult to grow tobacco, but it's not as profitable as it used to be, so growers have converted much of that farmland to other crops, or sold it for development.
> 
> I quit smoking in 1990. Haven't wanted a cigarette in many years.


It's still plenty profitable to grow tobacco. They just sell it to the third world.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6UsHHOCH4q8


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Hi all...
> 
> We got back from our Western Canadian trip late last night and it's wine time before dinner tonight. The suitcases can wait until later as my already gimpy bum knee took a terrible sprain the night before we left, so today it was time to get X rays of the damage. I can barely walk and will see the Dr. Thurs. The *good news* is it didn't happen at the start of the trip. Now that would have been terrible! Always look on the bright side.
> 
> We had *perfect* sunny weather with mild temps, the vistas of the Rocky Mountains, and the rest of the trip were worthy of my signature quote. What a remarkable part of this beautiful world! Steve\SousChef is already working on this trip story and pictures for our website, Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy
> and I'll let you know when it's complete.
> 
> It's always good to be home. East,West, home's always best.


 
Welcome home!  I'm glad to hear you two had such a wonderful trip - western Canada is spectacular.  (I've never been to eastern CA but I'm sure it's gorgeous, too!)  Sorry to hear about your knee Kay, but as you say it's a good thing it wasn't at the beginning of the trip.  Take care of that knee, and looking forward to reading about your trip and seeing pics!


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome back, Kayelle and Souschef!


----------



## taxlady

Welcome home Kayelle and SousChef. Take care of that knee.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't want to disappoint my Father.  That is strong motivation.  The problem now is Shrek has taken up smoking again...makes it quite difficult AND second hand smoke is just as bad as smoking...Every cigarette he has, so do I.  Makes me angry.



Any chance of asking his to smoke outside? I didn't think so.


----------



## Cheryl J

Off to see if I can find a good movie.   Have a good evening, all.


----------



## Chef Munky

It wasn't long ago that I had to see a new Dr.He was such a jerk about my being a smoker.Did he think talking to my husband over my head to "Make her stop smoking would work?" My husband isn't my parent.I gave my husband (that look) he knows so well."She's going to get him"

After a while of listening to all that b/s.He went on to say how stressful/stressed out he was.Awwww what a shame.I saw the opportunity, the door was opened.Mr Bright was going to get his.

I asked him in a laughing tone "So, you want a smoke?"He about died.
My husband couldn't help but to laugh at the guy.He told me I was gutsy.
Classic Munky move.LOL!

Here where we live it is expensive to smoke.Lot of rules about where you can and can't smoke.But what a lot of people don't know is that you can buy tobacco and roll your own at a cheaper price.

I'm going to paint a sign that says Non Smokers can stay outside.See how they like the other side for a change.


----------



## Addie

Munky, my doctors do not even mention my stop smoking. When I and a lot of other residents moved into this building, it was a smoking building. When they opened the Barnes School after total renovations, the non smoking folks were offered an apartment there. They chose to stay here. Now they have designated this as a "Smoke Free Building." There are those of us who have found a way around it. According to rules, we are not allowed to smoke on any property that is adjacent to the "property." That means the sidewalk. So I go outside and while sitting on my scooter, go out into the middle of the street, right in front of the driveway. No cars can pull in or out. Management is not happy with me at all. Oh well, I am just following your rules. Once a month the Advisory Board meets in the Community Room. It is always on a Sunday. They will be my next ones to impress with their own stupidity. 

The reason we can't use the sidewalk that is next to the property? Because one of the residents might be walking to or from the corner store or bus stop and they shouldn't have to walk through a haze of smoke. We have one resident that is on medical marijuana for cancer. They told him he would have to follow the same rules as everyone else. Well they got slapped with a legal suit. They lost. Now if you go up to the third floor, you know when he is having a bad time. You can smell it all over the third floor. 

This battle is not over. I am not the only one in the building fighting this new rule. I have been smoking since I was ten years old. I am now 76.5 and they think I am going to quit just like that? I don't want to quit. It is still legal to buy the product and use as intended.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I smoked for a good long time, then I quit.  Never said anything to Shrek, then one day he says, "I think I will quit" and he did for about 8 months.  Then he started again...I'm not looking to kick him out of the house, but at the very least he could be a bit more conscientious about where I am before lighting up.  I don't smoke and I don't want to smoke his cigarettes, too.  I don't want to smell like smoke...this house had absolutely NO smell of smoke about it when we moved in...

So, I'm the bad guy???  Give me a break.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I smoked for a good long time, then I quit.  Never said anything to Shrek, then one day he says, "I think I will quit" and he did for about 8 months.  Then he started again...I'm not looking to kick him out of the house, but at the very least he could be a bit more conscientious about where I am before lighting up.  I don't smoke and I don't want to smoke his cigarettes, too.  I don't want to smell like smoke...this house had absolutely NO smell of smoke about it when we moved in...
> 
> So, I'm the bad guy???  Give me a break.


I think you should ask him to think about going outside to smoke. I decided to do that, with no prompting from Stirling. It helped me cut back painlessly. I think it's easier to just go outside than to remember to pay attention to where someone else is.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Munky, my doctors do not even mention my stop smoking. When I and a lot of other residents moved into this building, it was a smoking building. When they opened the Barnes School after total renovations, the non smoking folks were offered an apartment there. They chose to stay here. Now they have designated this as a "Smoke Free Building." There are those of us who have found a way around it. According to rules, we are not allowed to smoke on any property that is adjacent to the "property." That means the sidewalk. *So I go outside and while sitting on my scooter, go out into the middle of the street, right in front of the driveway. No cars can pull in or out. Management is not happy with me at all. *Oh well, I am just following your rules. Once a month the Advisory Board meets in the Community Room. It is always on a Sunday. They will be my next ones to impress with their own stupidity...............


 
Addie....are you serious??!  That seems like a very thoughtless and dangerous thing to do.  I'm surprised you haven't been evicted, had the police called on you, or been run over.  Holy cow...


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....are you serious??!  That seems like a very thoughtless and dangerous thing to do.  I'm surprised you haven't been evicted, had the police called on you, or been run over.  Holy cow...



I live on a very, very quiet street. I am in the middle of the block. If I see a car turn the corner I have plenty of time to get out of the way. They can't evict me for following rules. You can't smoke anywhere in the building. Or outside on the property, or on any area adjacent to the property. 

One day the smokers got together and had a smoke fest in the middle of the street. When a car came along, we didn't move. They called the police, the police took our side and suggested to the driver that he back up and enter the street at the other end since that is where he want to go. As the officer explained to the driver, he had another option, we didn't. The driver complied and the Board is reviewing the rules.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I live on a very, very quiet street. I am in the middle of the block. If I see a car turn the corner I have plenty of time to get out of the way. They can't evict me for following rules. You can't smoke anywhere in the building. Or outside on the property, or on any area adjacent to the property.
> 
> One day the smokers got together and had a smoke fest in the middle of the street. When a car came along, we didn't move. They called the police, the police took our side and suggested to the driver that he back up and enter the street at the other end since that is where he want to go. As the officer explained to the driver, he had another option, we didn't. The driver complied and the Board is reviewing the rules.



You have no option but to block the driveway and the street? None whatsoever? Like going down the street in front of another building, or across the street on the opposite sidewalk?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm thrilled with my monarch caterpillar on my milkweed plant, and have to constantly go out and look at it.  Which probably annoys it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

looking at paint chips...


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I went out and bought a couple of iPhones today.  A 5S for her and a 6 for me.  With the introduction of the 6S, prices dropped by $100 each so we grabbed them.  Now waiting for sim cards to come from the carrier so we can hook up.  In the mean time, we're getting familiar with the ins and outs. 

It's a big step to switch from flip phones to smart phones.  The thought of having the entire world of information at my fingertips wherever I am is amazing considering how far technology has come in my lifetime.


----------



## taxlady

Andy, be sure to check out Our Groceries. It's one of my favourite/most useful aps. Lots of us here at DC are using, 'cause it's so handy. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f163/grocery-list-smartphone-app-77185.html


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, TL.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love OurGroceries.  I've finally trained DH to use it on his phone instead of rewriting the lists on his dratted scraps of paper.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm going to bed soon after dinner out, and several glasses of wine here at home. 

I went to the Dr. this morning about my sprained gimpy knee and we spent the *rest of the day* in the ER because he was worried about a blood clot. The good news is after several tests, is there's no clot to be found, but the knee needs several weeks of healing before further options are considered. The thought of a DVT had my attention big time, so life is good...always.
Night Night...


----------



## FoodieFanatic

taxlady said:


> Andy, be sure to check out Our Groceries. It's one of my favourite/most useful aps. Lots of us here at DC are using, 'cause it's so handy. http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f163/grocery-list-smartphone-app-77185.html



Right now I just use "Reminders" and make my list there . It works well for me but I'll checkout Our Groceries.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to go to the Big City and buy a couple more bookcases.  Where the heck did all these books come from.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I know, they seem to multiply!  I just donated a bunch of them to the Cancer Center resale store.  I just didn't have the room for them and had read them more than once.  It's hard giving them up but I know others could enjoy them.


----------



## taxlady

FoodieFanatic said:


> Right now I just use "Reminders" and make my list there . It works well for me but I'll checkout Our Groceries.


This app works particularly well if you can get everyone in the family to use it. "We're almost out of eggs." "Put it on the list in OurGroceries". You can even use the website to enter groceries.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> This app works particularly well if you can get everyone in the family to use it. "We're almost out of eggs." "Put it on the list in OurGroceries". You can even use the website to enter groceries.



Thanks for bringing this up, TL. I just installed it and I'm going to get DH to install it today. This will be a great help!


----------



## Addie

I am listening to the news. The Boston Police have identified Baby Doe. Her name is Bella. In Italian that means "Beautiful." And she was.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> This app works particularly well if you can get everyone in the family to use it. "We're almost out of eggs." "Put it on the list in OurGroceries". You can even use the website to enter groceries.




You can have different lists for different places too.  I have a "regular" shopping list, along with a Costco, Trader Joe's, and several others.  DH and I have it on all our mobile devices, as well as my desktop.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You can have different lists for different places too.  I have a "regular" shopping list, along with a Costco, Trader Joe's, and several others.  DH and I have it on all our mobile devices, as well as my desktop.


I do that too. The only one the hubster consistently gets right is "SAQ", which is the liquor store.


----------



## Chef Munky

Having a cup of coffee waiting for the Tylenol to kick in.
Cleaned the garage yesterday.It took me all day.That's not even my job!

So today after I fix my vacuum cleaner.( I want my own tool box for x-mas.)

I'm gong to spend the day sewing up a few aprons.I'm so out of them.Feel a lil' naked working around the house without one.Not that hubby would mind that! "Forget the apron,just wear the pearls"

Found some really nice dish towels 4 for a $1.Have some really nice fabric napkins already that I've bought, but never used.Still in it's original packaging.We'll see what I can do.


----------



## Addie

I finished cleaning the stove yesterday. Pirate removed the door for me and I got into the oven and cleaned that real good. 

Remember Fuller Products? Well many years ago they sold a silicone product for stoves. I had a can that I have packed and moved from house to house. I came across it just recently and sprayed the oven and the door with it. So now if something spills on the oven, it just wipes right off. And if I don't get to it right away, and use the oven again with another spill, all of it will wipe right off. 

I have used this product many, many years ago and was thrilled with it. So I am glad I found this unused can. I will have to see if I can find it for a refill of my supply again. I know they are still in business. 

I hate cleaning the dang oven.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cleaning the bottom drawer freezer on our French door fridge.  I will never get one again.  So much accumulated ice, and the freezer drawers stick.  Can't find anything.

I miss my side by side fridge/freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Building bookcases...and CD cases


----------



## Souschef

Sunday I will be working the caboose on the tourist railroad for a trip to a honey farm.
Monday I will be flying a cancer survivor from San Diego to UCLA for treatment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quick Kayelle, remodel the bathroom!!!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Quick Kayelle, remodel the bathroom!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cool fall morning, made an Aunt B version of Cheryl's soup for some quick lunches this week. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f13/zuppa-toscana-92039.html


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Quick Kayelle, remodel the bathroom!!!





taxlady said:


>



Huh?  I don't get it. Did I miss something?


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to wake up enough to make a meatloaf. Was up half the night coughing and had a major headache.  TB starts his new shift today, an hour later at each end so I need to to that as well!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Huh?  I don't get it. Did I miss something?



I think she means while the Souschef is away, the Kayelle can remodel the bathroom! Don't know why.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aunt Bea said:


> Cool fall morning, made an Aunt B version of Cheryl's soup for some quick lunches this week.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f13/zuppa-toscana-92039.html


 
I just love that soup too, AB.  I'm going to make it again soon - just waiting for the weather to drop a few more degrees.


----------



## Cheryl J

Heading out to the grocery store for a couple of family packs of .99/lb chicken thighs.  Will see how their bone in rib eyes look today, too - have a hankerin' for grillin' a good steak.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Huh?  I don't get it. Did I miss something?



Your Loving DH was going to be essentially gone for two days...I was just joking about remodeling while he was gone.  Too late now, he's back


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your Loving DH was going to be essentially gone for two days...I was just joking about remodeling while he was gone.  Too late now, he's back



Every time TB goes on shift he is not sure how he is going to find the place when he gets back as we are trying to (still) get ready to list the townhouse. Then he will say "you are not supposed to move furniture" and I reply that it must have been Monkey and Violet!


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Your Loving DH was going to be essentially gone for two days...I was just joking about remodeling while he was gone.  Too late now, he's back



Ha, ok now I get it. When he goes I often tell him I'll have a Bridges Of Madison County good time.


----------



## Souschef

Today I flew an Angel Flight mission to take a cancer patient from the San Diego area up to Santa Monica to go to UCLA Medical Center.
Complicating the mission were low clouds and crosswinds at both airports.
In fact, at LAX they had planes landing to the East as opposed to the normal approach where they land to the West.
The best part is we got home and they can use the plane again
That comes from an old joke- 
A good landing is one you can walk away from
A great landing is one where they can use the plane again


----------



## Cheryl J

Sous, glad to hear you got everyone safely where they were suppose to be, and got home safe yourself.  Thank you again for what you do.


----------



## Cheryl J

A couple of weeks ago I mentioned I got a jury summons, well, I was instructed to call this evening and my number came up to appear tomorrow morning for jury questioning and selection.  I was hoping I'd be called to appear, as my number has never come up before. 

I think it would be interesting to serve on a jury panel since I never have before, but I think I'll be disqualified during questioning.  Small town, my son-in-law is a cop here, and I'm friends with the judge's wife.  

Going to set my alarm and go to bed early tonight, I have to be there at 8AM and I'm usually just having my first cup of coffee by then.


----------



## Kayelle

You're going to enjoy the process Cheryl. I've served *so *many times through the years, I'm now retired. I always felt privileged to serve the best I could, and I know you will too. It's really interesting!
Take a book with you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Agree, you'll enjoy it, Cheryl.  I've been summoned several times, but have never served.  I was disappointed the last time, the defendant never showed up, so we were all sent home.  That guy was in big trouble.  I read about the charges in the paper, sounded like an interesting case.  And I agree with Kayelle, bring a book or a reading device.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Kay and Dawg.  I hope I'm accepted to serve on the jury, we'll see.  The last 2 times I was summoned, I was caring for my mom full time so I got an exemption. I'll definitely bring a book, thanks for the tip. 

Dawg, that *would* be disappointing to go through the process only to be sent home.  I'm really curious what kind of trial this is. I'll post back tomorrow when all is said and done and let ya know.


----------



## JoAnn L.

DH and I cleaned our washing machine today. We have had it for years and we are finally getting around to it. The worst part was the liquid fabric softener dispenser. Then we cleaned the agitator assembly (that wasn't so bad). Then DH cleaned the interior and exterior. Holy moly, it looks brand new. I told DH that now it will probably break down.


----------



## GotGarlic

Um... you're supposed to clean the washing machine?


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> DH and I cleaned our washing machine today. We have had it for years and we are finally getting around to it. The worst part was the liquid fabric softener dispenser. Then we cleaned the agitator assembly (that wasn't so bad). Then DH cleaned the interior and exterior. Holy moly, it looks brand new. I told DH that now it will probably break down.



Your post reminds me of my mother!  

Mom used to wax the refrigerator with Jubilee Kitchen Wax, so far I've been able to resist the urge!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Um... you're supposed to clean the washing machine?



That's what I used to think too.  There's actually a product called washing machine cleaner.  https://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-washing-machine-cleaner/?gclid=CL69q7nIi8gCFU0YHwodYWEPSg

You'd think filling the machine with soap and water (and clothes) and agitating it would serve the purpose.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Andy M. said:


> That's what I used to think too.  There's actually a product called washing machine cleaner.  https://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-washing-machine-cleaner/?gclid=CL69q7nIi8gCFU0YHwodYWEPSg
> 
> You'd think filling the machine with soap and water (and clothes) and agitating it would serve the purpose.



Really? Not criticizing but I wipe and clean dish washer, washing machine and drier after every use .


----------



## GotGarlic

FoodieFanatic said:


> Really? Not criticizing but I wipe and clean dish washer, washing machine and drier after every use .



There's much more to life than housework. I just can't spend that much time wiping things.


----------



## Andy M.

As with the washing machine, I consider the DW clean after use.  It's been washed, dried and sanitized with every use.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> As with the washing machine, I consider the DW clean after use.  It's been washed, dried and sanitized with every use.



Soap of any kind leaves scum behind just like in the tub or shower. Sometimes elbow grease is needed to remove it. 

The still sell Jubilee Wax. It was taken off the market because it wasn't a big seller. But due to demand, it is back. Vermont Country Store carries it. I have a bottle and use it on my washer also. I have had my machine for more than ten years, and it still looks like new. If I am going to pay a lot of money for an appliance, then I am going to take care of it the best I can.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

GotGarlic said:


> There's much more to life than housework. I just can't spend that much time wiping things.



Really, you can't take one minute to wipe things down?  We all live differently. I worked hard to have nice things and want to keep them that way.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Andy M. said:


> That's what I used to think too.  There's actually a product called washing machine cleaner.  https://www.clorox.com/products/clorox-washing-machine-cleaner/?gclid=CL69q7nIi8gCFU0YHwodYWEPSg
> 
> You'd think filling the machine with soap and water (and clothes) and agitating it would serve the purpose.



There is also a product to clean your dishwasher that we use once a month.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Addie said:


> Soap of any kind leaves scum behind just like in the tub or shower. Sometimes elbow grease is needed to remove it.
> 
> The still sell Jubilee Wax. It was taken off the market because it wasn't a big seller. But due to demand, it is back. Vermont Country Store carries it. I have a bottle and use it on my washer also. I have had my machine for more than ten years, and it still looks like new. If I am going to pay a lot of money for an appliance, then I am going to take care of it the best I can.



Thank you! I totally agree if I paid money for something, I'm keeping it nice and clean all the time. And, I love the Vermont country store! Lots of oldies but goodies!


----------



## GotGarlic

FoodieFanatic said:


> Really, you can't take one minute to wipe things down?  We all live differently. I worked hard to have nice things and want to keep them that way.



My things are perfectly nice. They're just not always dust-free. Life's too short.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> My things are perfectly nice. They're just not always dust-free. Life's too short.



My son is a clean and neat freak. 

"Ma, do you know you have some dirty dishes in the sink?" (A cup and spoon.) 

"Yeah, I know." 

"Well aren't you going to clean them?" "

Why, do they have legs to get up and leave for a cleaner house?"

They will still be there when I get up and feel like taking care of them. Some days are cleaning days, and some are not! Just read my signature line. It says it all.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have this tile in my kitchen, some days my house is ecstatic!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My house is in perpetual ecstasy!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> I have this tile in my kitchen, some days my house is ecstatic!!!


----------



## taxlady

Souschef said:


> ...
> That comes from an old joke-
> A good landing is one you can walk away from
> A great landing is one where they can use the plane again


So this would be a great landing.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZydrXAq2pY


----------



## Kayelle

Now that was a perfect landing, even on a green traffic light!


----------



## cinisajoy

I am making myself at home here.


----------



## Addie

cinisajoy said:


> I am making myself at home here.



I love geography. Where is it that you live? 

And welcome, even if I am a little bit late.


----------



## cinisajoy

Addie said:


> I love geography. Where is it that you live?
> 
> And welcome, even if I am a little bit late.


I live in West Texas, the region, not West, Texas the city which is in central Texas.


----------



## Andy M.

I spent most of the heart of the day at my sister and BIL's.  I took over the photos I took of her 80th birthday party and loaded them onto her computer. Then we went over each of the 63 photos, enhancing, cropping, etc.  Then uploading to Costo's photo center for printing.  Then had to help them with some issues with printing photos and some misc. other stuff. It's frightening when I'm the techie in the room.  At least she fed me lunch.

I am amazed at how inexpensive it is to get quality prints.  Costco charges 17¢ for a 4x6, 39¢ for a 5x7 and $1.50 for an 8x10!


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you got some good pics of your sis's bday party, Andy.  My daughter was also telling me about Costco's great prices on prints.  Good quality too, I hear. 

I have a huge job ahead of me, a couple of months ago my aunt and uncle (in their 80's) brought me 5 metal boxes with almost 2000 carefully stored and catalogued slides.  They're from the mid 1940's to the '60's.  Mainly vacation pics of trips to Yosemite and other CA national parks.  I need to get a scanner first to see which ones I want to print. I looked at them through a slide viewer and am surprised at the great color and quality.


----------



## Andy M.

That's a huge job, Cheryl.  Good luck.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Andy.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Glad you got some good pics of your sis's bday party, Andy.  My daughter was also telling me about Costco's great prices on prints.  Good quality too, I hear.
> 
> I have a huge job ahead of me, a couple of months ago my aunt and uncle (in their 80's) brought me 5 metal boxes with almost 2000 carefully stored and catalogued slides.  They're from the mid 1940's to the '60's.  Mainly vacation pics of trips to Yosemite and other CA national parks.  I need to get a scanner first to see which ones I want to print. I looked at them through a slide viewer and am surprised at the great color and quality.



Does your printer scan at all? Today's printers are 3 in 1. Print, copy and scan. And they have come way down in price.


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> Does your printer scan at all? Today's printers are 3 in 1. Print, copy and scan. And they have come way down in price.



That should read copy, scan and fax. It is obvious that they print. The 3 in 1 are now less than $100. I have the HP and I use it for everything. One time I scanned a cookbook in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi, gang! Ready or not, Phase One of my garage/yard/porch sale (I have a LOT of stuff... ) is happening tomorrow and Friday. Trying something different by having an evening sale (5-8), followed on Friday by a 10-4 sale. As long as the weather holds out, I'll probably reprise those hours next week, too. Please do whatever your thing is, whether prayers, good thoughts, or witchcraft, and send positive vibes for that good weather, please. I have way more stuff than I have horizontal surfaces. I still have boxes of stuff that haven't even been priced. *Where did all this stuff COME from???*

For your perusal, a few pics from the basement before I started any of the pricing and organizing, and a photo of the garage before the set-up began. IF I remember tomorrow, I'll post of photo of the garage just as the garage goes up. With any luck, I'll get to do this all over again in a week.


----------



## Cheryl J

Well hi there, CG!  Wow...what a difference, you have really done a lot.  Good to see you again, and I'm sending good vibes for a great sale!  I'd sure go if I could.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Well hi there, CG!  Wow...what a difference, you have really done a lot.  Good to see you again, and I'm sending good vibes for a great sale!  I'd sure go if I could.


+1 and I'm sending good vibes too - for good garage sale weather and a good sale.


----------



## GotGarlic

What do you want for that white wicker table? It will go perfectly with my front porch furniture!  Good luck with the sale!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Glad you got some good pics of your sis's bday party, Andy.  My daughter was also telling me about Costco's great prices on prints.  Good quality too, I hear.
> 
> I have a huge job ahead of me, a couple of months ago my aunt and uncle (in their 80's) brought me 5 metal boxes with almost 2000 carefully stored and catalogued slides.  They're from the mid 1940's to the '60's.  Mainly vacation pics of trips to Yosemite and other CA national parks.  I need to get a scanner first to see which ones I want to print. I looked at them through a slide viewer and am surprised at the great color and quality.




Holy crap, Cheryl, that is a huge job!  Is there somewhere you could take them where they could do it for you?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi, gang! Ready or not, Phase One of my garage/yard/porch sale (I have a LOT of stuff... ) is happening tomorrow and Friday. Trying something different by having an evening sale (5-8), followed on Friday by a 10-4 sale. As long as the weather holds out, I'll probably reprise those hours next week, too. Please do whatever your thing is, whether prayers, good thoughts, or witchcraft, and send positive vibes for that good weather, please. I have way more stuff than I have horizontal surfaces. I still have boxes of stuff that haven't even been priced. *Where did all this stuff COME from???*
> 
> 
> 
> For your perusal, a few pics from the basement before I started any of the pricing and organizing, and a photo of the garage before the set-up began. IF I remember tomorrow, I'll post of photo of the garage just as the garage goes up. With any luck, I'll get to do this all over again in a week.




Good luck, CG!  This does not look insurmountable!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Holy crap, Cheryl, that is a huge job! Is there somewhere you could take them where they could do it for you?


 
Dawg, they're too precious to me to hand them over to a stranger, to be honest.   Many of those slides are almost 70 years old now and they've been so well cared for. My mom when she was a young girl, vacation pics of family - long gone now - by lakes and rivers in California that were flowing with water back then and almost dried up now...my grandma and grandpa proudly standing in front of their brand new shiny 1947 Buick bought off the assembly line in Detroit.   They're amazing!

I'll just buy a scanner - my oldest daughter down in Valencia wants me to come spend a couple days with her, stay up late, and git 'er done.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Dawg, they're too precious to me to hand them over to a stranger, to be honest.   Many of those slides are almost 70 years old now and they've been so well cared for. My mom when she was a young girl, vacation pics of family - long gone now - by lakes and rivers in California that were flowing with water back then and almost dried up now...my grandma and grandpa proudly standing in front of their brand new shiny 1947 Buick bought off the assembly line in Detroit.   They're amazing!
> 
> I'll just buy a scanner - my oldest daughter down in Valencia wants me to come spend a couple days with her, stay up late, and git 'er done.




That's so cool!  I understand why you don't want to let them go to anyone else.  Precious memories!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> What do you want for that white wicker table? It will go perfectly with my front porch furniture!  Good luck with the sale!



Sadly for you, it also goes with my white wicker rocker. That table is usually on our porch, which is waiting for Himself to get around to painting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Good luck, CG!  This does not look insurmountable!


Actually, everything I've priced is out. Some things will have to wait till tomorrow. AND I already made  $29. Some guy saw us posting signs on Tuesday and followed us home!  How can this NOT be a rousing success with that happening? Updates later...


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Got run into by a lady on a mart cart at Walmart on purpose. I'm trying to tell myself it doesn't hurt and another round of ice might make it okay...but I doubt it.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

That a good reason not to shop Walmart. Most of the people I see in those motorized shopping carts should be walking and losing a few pounds.


----------



## Addie

I found a sight quite by accident. More than 1500 recipes for a slow cooker. Winter is coming. Perfect timing. 

Index of Slow Cooker Recipes by Ingredient

Enjoy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> What do you want for that white wicker table? It will go perfectly with my front porch furniture!  Good luck with the sale!



I was looking for any bookcases...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lance Bushrod said:


> That a good reason not to shop Walmart. Most of the people I see in those motorized shopping carts should be walking and losing a few pounds.



You probably have never had a disability before.  You should probably drive an aisle in their shoes before saying something like that.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You probably have never had a disability before.  You should probably drive an aisle in their shoes before saying something like that.



+1. Not all disabilities are visible.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> +1. Not all disabilities are visible.



I use one of those carts in the  grocery store. I can walk from the car which my son drops me right off at the door, and then parks the car. I walk into the store and the carts are right in the middle. A long walk for me. I usually will start to get chest pains. I have to stop and if it is severe enough, I will take a hit of my nitro. 

So are you saying I should risk a heart attack and not use a cart? All for the sake of losing a few pounds?


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I use one of those carts in the  grocery store. I can walk from the car which my son drops me right off at the door, and then parks the car. I walk into the store and the carts are right in the middle. A long walk for me. I usually will start to get chest pains. I have to stop and if it is severe enough, I will take a hit of my nitro.
> 
> So are you saying I should risk a heart attack and not use a cart? All for the sake of losing a few pounds?



I know you're not asking me that, although it looks like it


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I know you're not asking me that, although it looks like it



Sorry about that. My apology. Actually it was more or less directed at Lance or no one in particular. It was a long time before I would admit that it was time for me to use one of those carts. I would struggle the whole time I was shopping. Walk a few steps, wait and stand still. Walk a few more steps, wait and stand still. It took me forever to shop for groceries. Then when I went into the new store, I was overwhelmed with the size. I knew it was time to stop being so stubborn and use an electric cart.  Dang, I have to learn to not be so stubborn when it involves pride.


----------



## GotGarlic

I know what you mean, Addie. I'm 52 years old, 5'5" and 130 pounds. I look pretty good for my age (she says modestly  ) but because of a variety of medical issues, I have painful neuropathy in my feet and general weakness and fatigue. It took me a long time also to let go of my pride and use the electric scooters, but if I don't, I'll pay for it later. 

For Lance and others who might feel like he does - or anyone who would like to understand what it's like living with chronic illness - take a look at this: http://www.butyoudontlooksick.com/articles/written-by-christine/the-spoon-theory/


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> A couple of weeks ago I mentioned I got a jury summons, well, I was instructed to call this evening and my number came up to appear tomorrow morning for jury questioning and selection. I was hoping I'd be called to appear, as my number has never come up before.
> 
> I think it would be interesting to serve on a jury panel since I never have before, but I think I'll be disqualified during questioning. Small town, my son-in-law is a cop here, and I'm friends with the judge's wife.
> 
> Going to set my alarm and go to bed early tonight, I have to be there at 8AM and I'm usually just having my first cup of coffee by then.


 
Well, I wasn't selected to serve on the jury panel.  Out of 60 in the jury pool, they randomly called 22 for questioning, I was #22.   For some reason, I wasn't expecting the defendant to be present, but she was.  She was on trial for battery, resisting arrest, and obstructing an emergency medical team.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> I use one of those carts in the grocery store. I can walk from the car which my son drops me right off at the door, and then parks the car. *I walk into the store and the carts are right in the middle. A long walk for me.* I usually will start to get chest pains. I have to stop and if it is severe enough, I will take a hit of my nitro.......


 
I've never seen that.  In all the grocery stores I've been in, the motorized carts are on each end of the store, right as you walk in.  Along with the shopping carts, and the childrens' car-type carts.  Doesn't make much sense for them to be in the middle of the store and make the disabled walk that far in order to get one. 
Does your son go get the cart for you?


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Well, I wasn't selected to serve on the jury panel.  Out of 60 in the jury pool, they randomly called 22 for questioning, I was #22.   For some reason, I wasn't expecting the defendant to be present, but she was.  She was on trial for battery, resisting arrest, and obstructing an emergency medical team.



You got lucky!
I was excused this time around.Good thing I checked online the night before to see if I had to show up.I think they remembered me from last time.Was it something I said?

The last time I had Judgement Day Duty I had to wait with a pack of at least 100 people.It was crazy.I sat for 3 weeks just to be called.Those benches are hard as rocks.Wish the Bailiff could have tasered them all!


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> You got lucky!
> I was excused this time around.Good thing I checked online the night before to see if I had to show up.I think they remembered me from last time.Was it something I said?
> 
> The last time I had Judgement Day Duty I had to wait with a pack of at least 100 people.It was crazy.I sat for 3 weeks just to be called.Those benches are hard as rocks.Wish the Bailiff could have tasered them all!


 

I kind of wanted to serve on the jury panel this time, because I never had before. I'm in a lot smaller town than where you are, so it was a quicker process. The jury was selected Tuesday morning, the trial began that afternoon, and they were expecting it to be a 2 day trial so it should be over today. I wouldn't want it to drag on for weeks on end, and just sit there, either!  Yikes. 

When the judge asked the jury pool if anyone knew each other, about a third of the hands went up. LOL


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> When the judge asked the jury pool if anyone knew each other, about a third of the hands went up. LOL



I should have raised my hand that first day when the Judge asked us the same question.

"Well, yeah.I know EVERYBODY! I'm physic" but noooo.I played nice.

That would have sent me quickly to the (Psyche ward) STAT!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I've never seen that.  In all the grocery stores I've been in, the motorized carts are on each end of the store, right as you walk in.  Along with the shopping carts, and the childrens' car-type carts.  Doesn't make much sense for them to be in the middle of the store and make the disabled walk that far in order to get one.
> Does your son go get the cart for you?



Same here. All the stores I've been in that have them put the scooters right in the front near the doors.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is now using the elec scooters or the wheelchair with a basket (I push).  Sometimes he looks like a rolling trash heap by the time I finish shopping, but it does make the trip go faster.  It's also easier to leave him at the end of an aisle while I run down and get what I want.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is now using the elec scooters or the wheelchair with a basket (I push).  Sometimes he looks like a rolling trash heap by the time I finish shopping, but it does make the trip go faster.  It's also easier to leave him at the end of an aisle while I run down and get what I want.




I'm getting closer to taking my turn with those! 

These days when I go into the store, even for just one item, I grab a cart to use as my rolling walker! 

"When life is too much, roll with it, baby" - Steve Winwood


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm getting closer to taking my turn with those!
> 
> These days when I go into the store, even for just one item, I grab a cart to use as my rolling walker!
> 
> "When life is too much, roll with it, baby" - Steve Winwood




My mom was too proud to use a motorized cart, but she always insisted on using a regular shopping cart as her "walker".

It took me three years to talk her into getting a handicap tag for her car, and even then, she wouldn't hang it from the mirror, she left it on the seat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CrazyCatLady said:


> Got run into by a lady on a mart cart at Walmart *on purpose*...


Good lord, what was HER problem? Or...did you do something to antagonize her... 


I'm relaxing. Every stinkin' time I have a garage sale I swear I'll never do it again. And then I do.  BUT, I did make $166 dollars today (including the pre-sale stuff from a neighbor). Even deducting paying for tonight's take out of $23, which will feed us tomorrow and another day too, I still cleared almost as much as I need for a tablet of my own...since Himself said we could "share" his, and now he won't.  And we did get rid of some things. Not enough, but some. Forgot to take photos before I started today, so here are a couple of shots of what I'll have starting tomorrow. Weather permitting, we'll do this again next Thursday/Friday. At least almost everything is priced...


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks good, CG.  Nice and organized - I dislike going to garage/yard sales when everything is a jumbled mess.  

My son-in-law hosts huge Halloween parties every year and would like your ghost.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek is now using the elec scooters or the wheelchair with a basket (I push). Sometimes he looks like a rolling trash heap by the time I finish shopping, but it does make the trip go faster. It's also easier to leave him at the end of an aisle while I run down and get what I want.


 
99% of the time I see most people are more than happy to help those who are shopping alone while in elec scooters.  The thing I see most often is those who have trouble reaching the regular milk - they put it on the highest shelves and the soy/almond/half and half/cream etc. on reachable shelves.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> 99% of the time I see most people are more than happy to help those who are shopping alone while in elec scooters.  The thing I see most often is those who have trouble reaching the regular milk - they put it on the highest shelves and the soy/almond/half and half/cream etc. on reachable shelves.




When I was at the store yesterday I watched a very short little old lady trying to reach the top shelf to get a box of tissues.  I was going to ask her if I could help, but she managed to get it.  As I'm tall, I have no problem reaching stuff, and try to offer help when needed.  She was pretty feisty!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> When I was at the store yesterday I watched a very short little old lady trying to reach the top shelf to get a box of tissues.  I was going to ask her if I could help, but she managed to get it.  As I'm tall, I have no problem reaching stuff, and try to offer help when needed.  She was pretty feisty!


If I see a tall person nearby, I ask them to help me with stuff from the high shelf. It's hard to climb the shelf and grab stuff at the same time.


----------



## Andy M.

I find a good percentage of people who need help don't ask right away.  So I offer.  But no one ever offers to get down on their hands and knees to get an item at the back of the bottom shelf for me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I find a good percentage of people who need help don't ask right away.  So I offer.  But no one ever offers to get down on their hands and knees to get an item at the back of the bottom shelf for me.



I would offer...I do it often for tall people.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would offer...I do it often for tall people.



Thank you, PF.  You're a sweetheart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

aw gwarsh!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I know what you mean, Addie. I'm 52 years old, 5'5" and 130 pounds. I look pretty good for my age (she says modestly  ) but because of a variety of medical issues, I have painful neuropathy in my feet and general weakness and fatigue. It took me a long time also to let go of my pride and use the electric scooters, but if I don't, I'll pay for it later.
> 
> For Lance and others who might feel like he does - or anyone who would like to understand what it's like living with chronic illness - take a look at this: But You Dont Look Sick? support for those with invisible illness or chronic illness The Spoon Theory written by Christine Miserandino - But You Dont Look Sick? support for those with invisible illness or chronic illness



Thank you so much for that piece GG. My sister-in-law had lupus and one day decided to give up all her medications. She simply stopped taking them. She lived for about a year or so, and then succumbed to her illness. I have psoriasis and every so often they do a blood test for lupus. It comes back false positive. Of course the doctor wants to treat me for lupus. After watching what my SIL went through, I can very readily understand the spoon theory. No thank you. I do not want my false positive lupus treated. 

Someone once told me that "getting old is very hard work!" I have to agree with that person. 

Your day is coming. You will be glad for the privilege of using one of those electric carts.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I've never seen that.  In all the grocery stores I've been in, the motorized carts are on each end of the store, right as you walk in.  Along with the shopping carts, and the childrens' car-type carts.  Doesn't make much sense for them to be in the middle of the store and make the disabled walk that far in order to get one.
> Does your son go get the cart for you?



Unfortunately, not my store. There are about 20+ carts and they are lined up right in the middle between the two entry doors. Plenty of carts, not much common sense went into the planning.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I find a good percentage of people who need help don't ask right away.  So I offer.  But no one ever offers to get down on their hands and knees to get an item at the back of the bottom shelf for me.



I don't hesitate at all. The help at Market Basket have all be extensively trained in customer service. I will ask help or anyone within ear. At 4'7", there aren't too many shelves I can reach.


----------



## cinisajoy

Addie said:


> I don't hesitate at all. The help at Market Basket have all be extensively trained in customer service. I will ask help or anyone within ear. At 4'7", there aren't too many shelves I can reach.


I offer to help if I see someone needed help.   
Now my son and a cousin might need your help with the lower shelves.   They are 6'4 and 6'9.


----------



## Addie

cinisajoy said:


> I offer to help if I see someone needed help.
> Now my son and a cousin might need your help with the lower shelves.   They are 6'4 and 6'9.
> 
> Since I am new, I will not give Lance my opinion of his comment.



I am short enough. Shorter than most of my grandchildren. I will volunteer anytime.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I find a good percentage of people who need help don't ask right away.  So I offer.  But no one ever offers to get down on their hands and knees to get an item at the back of the bottom shelf for me.



I am 5'9" and am really good with things at arms level and above. However, with my back and knees I can't get anything below that. People that know me are used to seeing things on the floor that I can't pick up or can't find my grabber. I leave a list out for TB of things I need out of the cupboards before he goes to work .

As for stores, my main grocery store staff see me and automatically ask if I am getting any pop or sparkling water that day. They are great. In Costco I am not too proud to ask staff or customers to put a case of water or something else in my cart if I am shopping alone.

But then again I am special!


----------



## taxlady

Maybe we should get grabbers for the grocery store.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Posting LOL!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Lance Bushrod said:


> That a good reason not to shop Walmart. Most of the people I see in those motorized shopping carts should be walking and losing a few pounds.



I've heard this before, but that isn't always the case. You don't know what their health issues are. You aren't in their shoes. Have you ever used a MartCart? I have, and thank you very much, I'm 5'11 and weigh 150 pounds and I had knee surgery and used one.

Knee surgury is a bugger. It wasn't a replacement; it was mending a torn ACL and meniscus. 

Some people are overweight because of genetic issues or thyroid issues. They eat right, they exercise, they do all the right things but their bodies don't respond too well. It isn't their fault. And being overweight puts a lot of pressure on the back, hips, and knees. The pressure makes it painful and extremely tiring to walk around a huge store like a Walmart SuperCenter so they need the MartCarts.

This lady that hit me was angry at the cashier and backed up into me. She backed up because she threw her stuff back into the basket and backed waaay up to go around the customer in front of her who kept us waiting with several price checks.

I didn't antagonize anyone; I was just standing there. I never said a word, I did nothing. Those MartCarts are heavy and I didn't see or realize she was backing up because I reckon I was too close behind her and I was in her way when she backed up. By the time the MartCart beeped in reverse I started to step back but it was too late.

I don't mean to offend anyone but we just never know peoples' situations. I was too close, so she hit me. I know now to stand waaaaaaayyyyyyy back from those in a cashier line.

When I used one, I'd look behind me first before moving in reverse. 

Again, I don't want to offend anyone. I just got some bruises and a LOT of swelling.

Please forgive me if I'm too outspoken; I apologize for any hurt my words have caused.


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> I've heard this before, but that isn't always the case. You don't know what their health issues are. You aren't in their shoes. Have you ever used a MartCart? I have, and thank you very much, I'm 5'11 and weigh 150 pounds and I had knee surgery and used one.
> 
> Knee surgury is a bugger. It wasn't a replacement; it was mending a torn ACL and meniscus.
> 
> Some people are overweight because of genetic issues or thyroid issues. They eat right, they exercise, they do all the right things but their bodies don't respond too well. It isn't their fault. And being overweight puts a lot of pressure on the back, hips, and knees. The pressure makes it painful and extremely tiring to walk around a huge store like a Walmart SuperCenter so they need the MartCarts.
> 
> This lady that hit me was angry at the cashier and backed up into me. She backed up because she threw her stuff back into the basket and backed waaay up to go around the customer in front of her who kept us waiting with several price checks.
> 
> I didn't antagonize anyone; I was just standing there. I never said a word, I did nothing. Those MartCarts are heavy and I didn't see or realize she was backing up because I reckon I was too close behind her and I was in her way when she backed up. By the time the MartCart beeped in reverse I started to step back but it was too late.
> 
> I don't mean to offend anyone but we just never know peoples' situations. I was too close, so she hit me. I know now to stand waaaaaaayyyyyyy back from those in a cashier line.
> 
> When I used one, I'd look behind me first before moving in reverse.
> 
> Again, I don't want to offend anyone. I just got some bruises and a LOT of swelling.
> 
> Please forgive me if I'm too outspoken; I apologize for any hurt my words have caused.



No apology is necessary from you. The apology should be coming from Mr. Bushrod. He is the one who posted the very offensive remark.


----------



## cinisajoy

Well right now I am avoiding looking at the new King Arthur Flour catalog.   I was finding all sorts of things I don't have. 

You did not offend anyone.   Though you might want to call Walmart and let them know to check the backup beepers on those carts.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just got back from the farmers market. Got some cute little red potatoes, squash, garlic and limes. No, the limes aren't local but the market manager makes an exception for citrus since it goes so well with so many other fruits and vegetables from the farm.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Am baking a loaf of banana bread, oh, the house smells so good.


----------



## GotGarlic

Mmmm, it's been a while since I made banana bread. Noe that it's cooling off, it's time to make it again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Um...I should not be thinking of closing this thread, but I may have to if certain members continue in their bad manners.  Time to show by example how we are supposed to behave, not become what we are upset with.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to shake off an ear worm right now. I did a little bit of packing up my garage sale leftovers, but had to stop it when all I kept thinking of was this song:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VsROS5iK4g

I'm afraid it will take me longer to clean everything up and haul away the stuff going to Salvation Army than it took me to set up. After all, we can leave a car out until the snow flies. Himself's car.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm trying to shake off an ear worm right now. I did a little bit of packing up my garage sale leftovers, but had to stop it when all I kept thinking of was this song:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VsROS5iK4g
> 
> I'm afraid it will take me longer to clean everything up and haul away the stuff going to Salvation Army than it took me to set up. After all, we can leave a car out until the snow flies. Himself's car.



 Except for a submarine. What goes down, must come up!


----------



## Addie

I used to tell folks that one of the nice things about living alone is that I don't have to watch sports. Well, that dream ended. Having Pirate here lets me get to watch the Patriots play every Sunday. And I get to watch every interview, talk show and anything else that has to do with the Pats. 

Yeah, I know. It is my home and my TV. But wheat the heck. I secretly have to admit, I am a big Pats and Red Sox fan. Just don't tell Pirate. I like gripping about watching the game every Sunday. 

The pundits are now talking about the Curse of the Patriots and Brady.


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to pack a few more boxes as TB is taking another load to the storage locker. It is getting pretty full there; however, he is going to remove some items (but thankfully they aren't coming back home!). He is taking all his Halloween light show stuff to his brother's place so they can hook it up there.  We are not supposed to have it here and if we are showing the place we really don't want "Thriller" or "Monster Mash" playing on the front lawn .


----------



## Cheryl J

Just curious Addie....does Pirate live with you in your senior building?  

-----------

I'm multi tasking this morning.  On my second cup of coffee, reading the grocery store sale flyers, playing around online, watching the hummingbirds on the patio buzz around the feeders, and halfway listening to ATK on TV.  Good deals at Albertsons this week - .99/lb for pork shoulder roast, .88/lb for chicken thighs.  I have lots of chick thighs already, but won't hurt to get more.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Just curious Addie....does Pirate live with you in your senior building?
> 
> -----------
> 
> I'm multi tasking this morning.  On my second cup of coffee, reading the grocery store sale flyers, playing around online, watching the hummingbirds on the patio buzz around the feeders, and halfway listening to ATK on TV.  Good deals at Albertsons this week - .99/lb for pork shoulder roast, .88/lb for chicken thighs.  I have lots of chick thighs already, but won't hurt to get more.



Yeah. He is listed as my caregiver. And he is old enough to be eligible for senior housing also. 

I have arthritis in my spine and hips. There are days when I consider it a good day if I can just get out of bed. He does most of my housework. And being as short as I am, he is handy for high up chores. Like getting a dish off the second shelf. 

Sometimes I find it very painful to stand at the stove and cook. So he cooks a lot of my meals. And he is a dang good cook. He learned it all from his father. He learned the way around a kitchen from him, but he uses my recipes.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good that he can be there for you, Addie.


LP and CG - you ladies are busy!! Bet you'll be so relieved to get those chores done.  It always feels nice to downsize.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Removing a large chunk of lawn (weeds) to create a flower bed, Laundry and cooking a big pot of pork green chili.


----------



## Chef Munky

Looking for my cell phone.I can't find it anywhere.

Tried calling myself.My better half (phone) has the volume and everything else  turned way down.Basically I'm being ignored.I shut the ringer off on it yesterday.We were on the road all day.

Hubby has been wanting me to upgrade it for a few weeks.He just bought a new one.I barely use mine,can't see what the point is to wasting money on a new one.


----------



## taxlady

I'm watching the eclipse of the moon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy, did you get a good view of it?  Of all nights to be cloudy....we can barely see it here.  Looks very orange though, from what I can see.  

Munky, I hope you've found your phone by now!  I see no need to upgrade mine either...my Samsung 3 smartphone works just fine for me for what I need.  My SIL gives me his 'old' ones when he upgrades, and I'm totally happy with that!


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm watching the eclipse of the moon.




I went out and checked but  the moon was behind the some trees.  I'll check later to see if it's risen enough to see.


----------



## Katie H

Absolutely beautiful here.  We have a front row seat and the sky is littered with tons of sparkling stars.  But the showstopper is the moon and the eclipse.  If there's any way for you to view this lovely sight, go for it before it's all over.


----------



## Andy M.

We have a beautiful clear night as well.  As you said, so many stars visible.


----------



## Addie

There are days when I wish I could shut my phone off. But Spike has had eight heart attacks and I just can't. I never know when or if I will get that call. 

Right now I am getting ready to start my least favorite chore. Get my list ready for grocery shopping. Have to go on line to look at the flyers.


----------



## Dawgluver

The moon was gorgeous.  I even got out the binoculars.

I had to keep zipping out during commercials, it was the final episode of CSI.


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> I'm watching the eclipse of the moon.



Grandson Josh and I just came in the house from watching the red colored moon. So glad we got to see it together.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Taxy, did you get a good view of it?  Of all nights to be cloudy....we can barely see it here.  Looks very orange though, from what I can see. ...


We had a perfect view of it for the start and for totality. It had an orange ring until totality and then the whole thing turned orange. Then it clouded over. I can see the moon again, but totality is over. Not complaining, 'cause I got to see the important bits.


----------



## taxlady

You can see it live here. They keep switching where they are showing from. Kinda neat.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgv0Z8Q2OIQ


----------



## Cheryl J

There was a nice break in the clouds and I was able to see it when I walked out to the mailbox. Absolutely beautiful! 
Thank you for the link, Taxy.  I saved it and will look at it tomorrow. Tired tonight.


----------



## Kayelle

We also enjoyed the moon tonight. It was so peaceful sitting on our dark front porch with a couple glasses of wine, and the beautiful view of the moon coming over our mountain. Our sweet neighbor joined us, as we had the best view from our front porch. Simple pleasures...


----------



## Addie

I am old enough to have seen several sun and moon eclipses. I was going to go out to see it, but I am forever cold, and decided inside was better and seeing a repeat.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm *plenty* old enough to have seen several sun and moon eclipses too, but they never fail to amaze me. At my age, it may be the last I ever see, and I sure wouldn't want to miss the last one of my life.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, that sounds so nice.  I'm glad you two were able to sit on your porch and view the eclipse with your neighbor.  I ended up with a pretty good view through a break in the clouds, but I wish I could have turned the streetlights off.  

Addie, many of us here are also 'old' enough to have seen many eclipses in our day.  That doesn't stop us from wanting to see them whenever we can.  You can probably find videos online if you want to view it, Taxy posted one.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, I don't know if my link will work tomorrow. It wasn't video, it was live.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish I could have seen it.  Clouds and trees blocking my view.  

The video plays Taxy.  It's almost 5 hours long to see the whole event.


----------



## Zhizara

taxlady said:


> Maybe we should get grabbers for the grocery store.



That's a great idea, Taxy!  

When I do my major shopping, what has always messed me up is when I knock something to the floor and have to pick it up.  My back goes into "scream" mode and the rest of that day's major shopping is very painful.

I decided last month that my back was more important than whatever is on the floor so I just left it there.  It wasn't easy to ignore it, but I felt I had to for the sake of my back.

With a grabber, not only could I have picked up the item on the floor, but it would be helpful for when the items I want are on the bottom shelf.  

Lots of the lower priced items I prefer are down there and it hurts bending over that far.

Thanks, Taxy!


----------



## Chef Munky

Had to buy a new vacuum cleaner.The parts I would have had to buy for the old one was close enough in price that it would just be easier just to replace it.

I got one use out of it.Worked great.Really impressed with how easy it's been to clean.Replacement parts are much cheaper to.Got a good deal on it.

I let my son use it for his room.Mind you it's only been used once.
I swear it took him exactly 10 minutes to break it.Saw that coming.They never get along.

So I'll see what exactly the problem is with it.Try and fix it.
If not he's getting the bill attached to his rent.

It is under warranty by the manufacturer.In my house I have a Mom warranty.Don't   inconvenience me.


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> Had to buy a new vacuum cleaner.The parts I would have had to buy for the old one was close enough in price that it would just be easier just to replace it.
> 
> I got one use out of it.Worked great.Really impressed with how easy it's been to clean.Replacement parts are much cheaper to.Got a good deal on it.
> 
> I let my son use it for his room.Mind you it's only been used once.
> I swear it took him exactly 10 minutes to break it.Saw that coming.They never get along.
> 
> So I'll see what exactly the problem is with it.Try and fix it.
> If not he's getting the bill attached to his rent.
> 
> It is under warranty by the manufacturer.In my house I have a Mom warranty.Don't   inconvenience me.



Take it right back to the store and demand a replacement.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Take it right back to the store and demand a replacement.



I bought it off Amazon

Amazon.com - Eureka Airspeed Unlimited Rewind Bagless Upright Vacuum, Copper -

It worked fine for him until he used the small attachment to get under his bed.Hubby came in and noticed that the beater bar was no longer turning.

They turned it off, then back on.Still doesn't turn. I'll check the belt see if it needs replacing.If that doesn't do it.It goes back.


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> I bought it off Amazon
> 
> Amazon.com - Eureka Airspeed Unlimited Rewind Bagless Upright Vacuum, Copper -
> 
> It worked fine for him until he used the small attachment to get under his bed.Hubby came in and noticed that the beater bar was no longer turning.
> 
> They turned it off, then back on.Still doesn't turn. I'll check the belt see if it needs replacing.If that doesn't do it.It goes back.



Some vacuums turn off the beater when attachments are in use.  Also, make sure the connection is solid.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from the grocery store were I bought a package of Nestle Toll House Pumpkin Spice chips. They are a limited edition. On the back of the package there are recipes for Pumpkin Spice Molasses Cookies and Pumpkin Spice Blondie Cookie Bar.  Can't wait to try them.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got back from the grocery store were I bought a package of Nestle Toll House Pumpkin Spice chips. They are a limited edition. On the back of the package there are recipes for Pumpkin Spice Molasses Cookies and Pumpkin Spice Blondie Cookie Bar.  Can't wait to try them.



I will be shopping in a couple of days. Will definitely look for them. The molasses cookies sound like heaven. Does the recipe call for any ingredients that one would not have normally in the pantry? I have molasses, but not pumpkin spice.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I will be shopping in a couple of days. Will definitely look for them. The molasses cookies sound like heaven. Does the recipe call for any ingredients that one would not have normally in the pantry? I have molasses, but not pumpkin spice.



It sounds like the chips are flavored with pumpkin spice. 

Pumpkin spice is the same mix of spices you would use to make pumpkin pie - it's just pre-mixed. Waste of cupboard space, imo.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I will be shopping in a couple of days. Will definitely look for them. The molasses cookies sound like heaven. Does the recipe call for any ingredients that one would not have normally in the pantry? I have molasses, but not pumpkin spice.



The ingredients are pretty basic;  flour, soda, salt, cinnamon, ginger sugar, butter, Libby's 100% pure pumpkin, molasses, egg, vanilla and the chips. Hope this helps. It also says to line the cookie sheets with parchment paper or lightly grease them.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> It sounds like the chips are flavored with pumpkin spice.
> 
> Pumpkin spice is the same mix of spices you would use to make pumpkin pie - it's just pre-mixed. Waste of cupboard space, imo.



I make pumpkin bread with cranberries every year for the church fair. So I always have a container of pumpkin pie spice. And I keep a small jar of molasses on hand. 

I do like to roast my own pumpkin. Right after Halloween, the prices of pumpkins drops drastically. So I pick up three or four of them and then freeze it. Right now I have about the equivalent of two cans in the freezer. If not, the church always has cans on hand that folks have donated. They aren't bakers, I guess.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I make pumpkin bread with cranberries every year for the church fair. So I always have a container of pumpkin pie spice.



You said you *didn't* have pumpkin pie spice.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> The ingredients are pretty basic;  flour, soda, salt, cinnamon, ginger sugar, butter, Libby's 100% pure pumpkin, molasses, egg, vanilla and the chips. Hope this helps. It also says to line the cookie sheets with parchment paper or lightly grease them.



All set. Have all the ingredients except for ginger sugar. Found the recipe. I will purchase a hand of fresh ginger when I go shopping. Hopefully I can find one with small fingers.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> You said you *didn't* have pumpkin pie spice.



I wasn't sure if pumpkin spice was the same thing as pumpkin pie spice. Do I have enough? Will have to check supply. If not on the list it goes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> All set. Have all the ingredients except for ginger sugar. Found the recipe. I will purchase a hand of fresh ginger when I go shopping. Hopefully I can find one with small fingers.



I hope you haven't left yet. It should be "ginger comma sugar," meaning ginger AND sugar,not "ginger sugar." 

https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/145942/pumpkin-spice-molasses-cookies/


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> I hope you haven't left yet. It should be "ginger comma sugar," meaning ginger AND sugar,not "ginger sugar."
> 
> https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/145942/pumpkin-spice-molasses-cookies/


You are right, I forgot the comma between ginger and sugar. Sorry. Jo


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I hope you haven't left yet. It should be "ginger comma sugar," meaning ginger AND sugar,not "ginger sugar."
> 
> https://www.verybestbaking.com/recipes/145942/pumpkin-spice-molasses-cookies/



No I haven't. Shopping will be on Saturday. I have ground ginger and plenty of sugar. Thank you for sending the recipe. Copied and saved. 

The recipe is very easy. Have all the ingredients on hand. Thank you very much!


----------



## Chef Munky

Having a cup of coffee before I get going.
I see a long day ahead.Need to get the house in order before we leave for S.F.

Why is the little last minute things the hardest to do?
It's ok, freedom is right around the corner.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I will purchase a hand of fresh ginger when I go shopping. Hopefully I can find one with small fingers.


Stores usually don't mind if you break off a smaller piece if all the bin has is big ones. If you get yelled at, just tell them you know of someone who gets away with it at her Market Basket.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Stores usually don't mind if you break off a smaller piece if all the bin has is big ones. If you get yelled at, just tell them you know of someone who gets away with it at her Market Basket.



Thanks for the tip. Will give it a try.

I just got back from yet another appointment at a doctor's office. This time it was the Ortho doctor for my hands. I really like this doctor. She is young and VERY, VERY thorough. She didn't just dismiss me with "Oh you JUST have arthritis. She was concerned with how disabled my hands have become. There is not much that is available for the damage that has happened so far. But there is to help prevent it from getting worse faster than it has been doing. She ordered X-rays and blood work. She wants a definitive diagnosis. Is it osteoarthritis or rheumatoid arthritis. She thinks it is osteoarthritis and it may be masking the Psoriatic Arthritis. If the X-rays come back showing that it is being mask, then there are shots that can stop the progression. 

That's the first real good news I have heard about my hands in years. 

Tomorrow I have the Social Worker coming for a home visit and Monday it is off to the eye doctor.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, that's great that you got a doctor who really cares and has the energy to stay up to date.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, that's great that you got a doctor who really cares and has the energy to stay up to date.



Thanks TL. She is young and really looked at all aspects of my complaints of the pain in my hands. She didn't brush it of to the cost of getting old. (Like my primary did!) And she had a lot of information about arthritis that I didn't know. Including the latest up to date on medication for it. She did say I was doing the right things. Taking Ibuprophen and putting my hands under running hot water when the pain gets so bad. When she gets back the results of the X-rays, she will look into additional new medications and treatments. 

She also feels that instead of it just being a circulation problem with the pain in my hips and spine, (again my primary's diagnosis) it could also be arthritis. Caused by the psoriasis. That alone was worth the trip in town to see her. I really like this doctor. I very really say that about a doctor. She took the time to be very thorough.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

Tomorrow morning I am flying to Bakersfield to pick up a patient with Leukemia and taking him to UCLA medical Center.


----------



## Addie

Souschef said:


> Tomorrow morning I am flying to Bakersfield to pick up a patient with Leukemia and taking him to UCLA medical Center.



What a wonderful service. Is your organization just in California or a chapter  of a national one? I have heard of this being done in other parts of the country. Boston hospitals all have a heliport on the roofs and I know they pick up the patient from Logan Airport after they have been flown into the city, and dropped off at their hospital. So those big crosses or targets on the rooftops are not just for emergency accident flights when an ambulance would take to long to get through traffic.


----------



## CatPat

Oh it is so nice to see the news of here!

I know of angel flights! Thank you for doing these! Nicu and I do these also!

I'm sitting in Joyce's living room with her and we're eating her nice snacks and posting. I'm looking at more recipes to use for the crew! I love to be here!

~Cat


----------



## Zhizara

I'm fine tuning my grocery lists for my monthly marathon grocery shopping today.


----------



## NickeeCoco

I'm wondering where all my forks have wandered off to.  Really.  There's only three dinner forks and five salad forks in the drawer.  I think a certain husband has been taking them to work and not returning them. :/


----------



## Addie

NickeeCoco said:


> I'm wondering where all my forks have wandered off to.  Really.  There's only three dinner forks and five salad forks in the drawer.  I think a certain husband has been taking them to work and not returning them. :/



My sister had the same problem. She found lovely dinner size PLASTIC forks, knives, spoons all in shiny silver. A wee bit heavier than standard plastic.  They were a slightly more in cost than the standard plastic cutlery you would normally buy. He will think he is dining at the Estate Dinner.


----------



## Chef Munky

Here we have a mystery fork bender.Somebody keeps bending them.
My house is just weird! So I've decided how I get them is how they will get them back.Just like the laundry.If you're too lazy to unroll a sock.A sock ball is what you'll get back.  Hey, new game!

Ah well, need to pack going to S.F.If need be we'll stay for the weekend.
Hubby isn't doing well.

See you guys when I get back.
Don't be good.I'd be disappointed in ya's.


----------



## NickeeCoco

Addie said:


> My sister had the same problem. She found lovely dinner size PLASTIC forks, knives, spoons all in shiny silver. A wee bit heavier than standard plastic.  They were a slightly more in cost than the standard plastic cutlery you would normally buy. He will think he is dining at the Estate Dinner.



I have some of those, actually, for when we BBQ.  This may well become a new rule for work lunches.  

I just went out and bought new flatware (there was a good sale going on at Bowring).  This set, though, will be kept in the chest, and will not be for everyday use.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Here we have a *mystery fork bender.*Somebody keeps bending them.
> My house is just weird! So I've decided how I get them is how they will get them back.Just like the laundry.If you're too lazy to unroll a sock.A sock ball is what you'll get back.  Hey, new game!
> 
> Ah well, need to pack going to S.F.If need be we'll stay for the weekend.
> Hubby isn't doing well.
> 
> See you guys when I get back.
> Don't be good.I'd be disappointed in ya's.



Sounds like something the male gender would indulge in for simple minded amusement. I have met a few of them when waitressing. Same college kids doing the dastardly deed. We kept the folks and when they came in the next time, like you, they got their forks back with their food. Apology and a nice tip followed.


----------



## NickeeCoco

Chef Munky said:


> Here we have a mystery fork bender.Somebody keeps bending them.



I'd be unhappy about that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing. Absolutely nothing.  After spending last week setting up for the garage sale, I spent parts of this week boxing up the leftovers. Everything is in boxes, all lined up around parts of the perimeter of the room, just waiting for Salvation Army to pick it up. The best part is that both of our cars are all tucked into the garage again, safe and sound and staying dry. I swear I can see their grills smiling...


----------



## Kayelle

Ahh yes, the missing flatware! I bought a very good quality stainless steel service for 8 more than twenty years ago, and thru the years, just got used to having to wash the remaining pieces more often. It's strange that I still had 8 table knives.
The Onieda pattern had been discontinued and I didn't even remember the name of it. SousChef, the guy who can track down anything I want, found the forks and spoons for sale on Ebay. He ordered 8 more of the forks and spoons, and now we don't run out before the dishwasher is full.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, glad you got your replacement pieces.  SousChef probably got a better deal than on Replacements, Ltd. - they're kind of spendy - but good to know it's there in a bind.  

CG, glad you're relaxing!  Munky, have a great weekend in SF. 

I'm not doing a thing - had a leisurely 2 hour brunch out with a good friend today, and came home to ants on the kitchen counter.  UGH.  Just sprayed, so now I need to clean up their little carcasses.  Looks like they were after the one fork and dinner dish from last night.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's good to be home.
The trip was rough on my husband.I'm glad he's decided to sleep in today.

Our dogs we bad while we were gone.Those two got busted.BIG TIME!
Not really.The look alone was enough.

My son had given them each a treat.He then walked out of the room for a few minutes.While he was gone our Golden Retriever Trub went to the treat box and stole another one. My son came back into the room and heard crunching noises.He looked to see what they were chewing on.Trub had brought it over to our dog that's blind and they were both sitting face to face sharing it.
They didn't miss me.They got away with a crime.My little criminals.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome home Munky!

Your two criminals are more like a petty theft that you would look away from.


----------



## LPBeier

I am watching a webinar, catching up on DC and writing a post for my blog!


----------



## CarolPa

I bought 2 sets of Phalzgraf flatware when someone was having a close-out.  I thought I would give the second set as a gift, but instead I use them when I have more than 8 people here for dinner so the flatware all matches.  No pieces are missing yet.  I also have my mother's set of Oneida flatware that I scarfed up when she passed away.  They are old, but I liked the pattern.  One fork was missing, but I found one at Goodwill so now I have a full set, in case I ever get nostalgic and decide to use them.  I could furnish another kitchen with all the extra stuff I have accumulated.


----------



## Addie

I had a complete set of Blue Willow for eight people. Including a lot of the serving pieces. Platters, bowls, etc. When I downsized, I kept two dinner plates, two soup bowls, two mugs and four salad plates. I use the salad plates for myself. If I were to use a dinner plate, I would probably pile more food on it. This way I limit what I have for a serving. And I very rarely have seconds. 

My cutlery consists of the remnants from all the sets I have bought over the years. I also have some pieces from my mother, that were her mother's. I hate polishing them, so they stay wrapped up. I should give them to my daughter to take care of and keep.


----------



## GotGarlic

I am recovering from my most recent procedure - the repair of an aneurysm in an artery to my spleen. It went well but now I have to lie here for two hours while the incision heals enough. On the bright side, DH is bringing me a sandwich from Panera and it's outpatient so I'll be home later. I pulled dinner from the freezer last night so it just needs to be warmed up.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I am recovering from my most recent procedure - the repair of an aneurysm in an artery to my spleen. It went well but now I have to lie here for two hours while the incision heals enough. On the bright side, DH is bringing me a sandwich from Panera and it's outpatient so I'll be home later. I pulled dinner from the freezer last night so it just needs to be warmed up.



If being still for two hours is the worst of it, you're in good shape.  I hope you have a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> If being still for two hours is the worst of it, you're in good shape.  I hope you have a quick and easy recovery.



Thanks, Andy. The nurse said according to the discharge orders, no cooking or cleaning for two months. Unfortunately, DH had already read them and insists it's only two days, although the nurse said that's a typo. I like her


----------



## Andy M.

DH appreciates your cooking skills, as he should.  Maybe you can compromise between the two days and two months. 30 days is about half way.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I am recovering from my most recent procedure - the repair of an aneurysm in an artery to my spleen. It went well but now I have to lie here for two hours while the incision heals enough. On the bright side, DH is bringing me a sandwich from Panera and it's outpatient so I'll be home later. I pulled dinner from the freezer last night so it just needs to be warmed up.



Tell DH, I and a host of all of us will come down there if he doesn't cater to your every whim and want. Do take care of yourself. It sounds like you have not had your best year. Aneurysms are some serious stuff.

I just got back from having X-rays of both hands. The doctor gave me a good laugh though when I read the orders. A bilateral (bi meaning two) set of trilateral (three) views. The X-ray tech asked me if I knew what she meant. I explained that she kept getting interrupted with phone calls when she was typing it and said she was going to get three views. To be on the safe side, he agreed with the three views. I was sitting in a very low chair and even though the X-ray table was at it lowest setting, it was still too high. So trying to position my hand the way he wanted it and not create pain in my shoulder while twisting my hand...... A nightmare in the making. I had to take two pain pills when I got home. And I don't take even aspirin if I can help it. 

Why do the techs like to torture patients when doing the X-rays?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I am recovering from my most recent procedure - the repair of an aneurysm in an artery to my spleen...


Oh Honey, it's been patch-patch-patch all year for you, hasn't it.  Glad they caught it before you had serious problems, hope you heal quick, and ditto on what Addie said about making sure your DH gives you as much time as you need to feel better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CarolPa said:


> I bought 2 sets of Phalzgraf flatware when someone was having a close-out...I could furnish another kitchen with all the extra stuff I have accumulated.


I could furnish a good-sized *restaurant* with all of my stuff!  I'm a real addict when it comes to dishes. Flatware, not so much, even though I have two missing-pieces sets and two complete sets. The two complete sets are rarely used, which might explain the reason they are all still there. 

As far as dishes? 1) A service for 8 set of Pfaltzgraff "Folk Art" dishes, including every single item. Who needs 8 cups & saucers AND 8 pedestal mugs?  (Mom went wacky at the outlet stores when she found out she was going to be a grandma of twins.)   2) Service for 8 of my MILs Franciscan "Desert Rose" dishes, serving pieces too. 3) Eight more settings (4-piece) of a Pfaltzgraff Christmas pattern, and various four-count sets of dinner plates (3 sets), sandwich/salad plates (2 sets), and dessert plates (3 sets). Also, two each of white square sandwich and rectangular dinner plates. We won't even get into bowls, since I tend to collect pottery ones when on vacation and vintage ones from yard sales.

I need an intervention, don't I...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I am recovering from my most recent procedure - the repair of an aneurysm in an artery to my spleen. It went well but now I have to lie here for two hours while the incision heals enough. On the bright side, DH is bringing me a sandwich from Panera and it's outpatient so I'll be home later. I pulled dinner from the freezer last night so it just needs to be warmed up.




Are you home yet? Are you home yet?  Hoping for a speedy recovery, take it easy!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I am recovering from my most recent procedure - the repair of an aneurysm in an artery to my spleen. It went well but now I have to lie here for two hours while the incision heals enough. On the bright side, DH is bringing me a sandwich from Panera and it's outpatient so I'll be home later. I pulled dinner from the freezer last night so it just needs to be warmed up.




Oh jeez, GG.  Hopes for a speedy recovery!

I prefer the nurse's instructions too!


----------



## GotGarlic

We got home about 3:30. DH told me to sit on the porch and read the paper, then scolded me for picking up the paper from the porch floor. He also got stuff I needed from upstairs and is now working off his stress on his bike. I  him so much. He's da best!


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> We got home about 3:30. DH told me to sit on the porch and read the paper, then scolded me for picking up the paper from the porch floor. He also got stuff I needed from upstairs and is now working off his stress on his bike. I  him so much. He's da best!



He sounds just like my Steve. 

Ohmygosh, that's scary stuff GG! So glad they fixed it but sending you home so soon has me puzzled. Good grief, how is this even possible?


> It went well but now I have to lie here for two hours while the incision heals enough.


 Did they put you in some kind of a magic healing chamber? Geeze...


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> He sounds just like my Steve.
> 
> Ohmygosh, that's scary stuff GG! So glad they fixed it but sending you home so soon has me puzzled. Good grief, how is this even possible?
> Did they put you in some kind of a magic healing chamber? Geeze...



It was done through the femoral artery, not an open surgery, so it's an outpatient procedure. I shouldn't have said healed - they wanted to make sure the incision clotted enough that it wouldn't open. 

So two hours of bed rest, walking, and re-examining the area. All good - just very little activity for a couple of days.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs, GG))) I'm glad to hear they found the aneurysm and got it repaired before it 'sploded. Take care of yourself and get well soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, taxy. Me, too. Hearing that there could be a "catastrophic incident" was rather scary. Apparently it was pretty big. It was found incidentally when I had an ultrasound for something else.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, taxy. Me, too. Hearing that there could be a "catastrophic incident" was rather scary. Apparently it was pretty big. *It was found incidentally when I had an ultrasound for something else.*



My Aortic Aneurysm was also found by ultrasound when they were looking for something else. I'm due for another ultrasound next month to make sure it hasn't changed further, but it's always on my mind.
Sure glad you dodged that bullet ((GG)),


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> My Aortic Aneurysm was also found by ultrasound when they were looking for something else. I'm due for another ultrasound next month to make sure it hasn't changed further, but it's always on my mind.
> Sure glad you dodged that bullet ((GG)),


Yikes, you too? (((Gentle hugs, Kayelle). I can understand how that would be always on your mind. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Addie

One doesn't want to ignore an aneurysm of any kind. Day surgery is one of those kind of surgery that leaves you wondering with amazement.

I had part of a finger bone removed while I was able to watch and then go home. Now I need to have the same procedure done on another finger. Shoot the whole finger up with Novocain, open the finger, removed the piece of bone and sew her up. 

The skill was swift and right spot on. Even more complicated procedures are now done in Day Surgery. In by eight, home in time for lunch. 

So glad they found it GG. One less problem to worry about. And on the road to better health for you. Happy News. I love Happy News!


----------



## bakechef

Just poking my head in to let y'all know that everything is OK!

Went on vacation, came home and a day later lost my grandmother, so off to Maine.  Now that is all settled I shouldn't be so distracted.  Work is a bear right now though.

Being home to say goodbye to my grandmother was bitter sweet, she's finally at rest and lived to a ripe old age of 93, but in the last couple years Alzheimers had taken hold and we hated to see her this way.  She never got to the point where she forgot everyone.  She still knew that they were a familiar face as soon as they entered the room, even though she would be at a loss for a name.  I was able to see cousins that I hadn't seen in 20 years, we were so close as children and it's strange how life takes us in different directions, but we fell right back into place like not a day has passed.  I guess that my grandmother's final gift was bringing us back together.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry to hear of your loss, Bakechef.  I agree, in my family, some of our best times were at the receptions following my grandparents', and later, my parents' funerals.

Us cousins all have wicked senses of humor.


----------



## Andy M.

Bakechef, our condolences for your loss.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> My Aortic Aneurysm was also found by ultrasound when they were looking for something else. I'm due for another ultrasound next month to make sure it hasn't changed further, but it's always on my mind.
> Sure glad you dodged that bullet ((GG)),



Thanks, Kayelle. Gentle hugs for you, too {{{Kayelle}}}


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Yikes, you too? (((Gentle hugs, Kayelle). I can understand how that would be always on your mind. Sending positive vibes.



Thanks Taxi and GG.. 

I don't like to talk about my health but actually kicking the bucket *quick* with a burst aneurysm, would be a blessing compared to the terrible deaths of all the people in my life I loved so much.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh crap, Kayelle!  More gentle hugs.


----------



## Kayelle

Not to worry.....Fall is a bad time.


----------



## taxlady

Condolences BC. How is your mum doing?


----------



## Kayelle

Indeed, her final gift in her old age, was bringing you all together BC. What a gift for all of you, from her.
What a blessing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> One doesn't want to ignore an aneurysm of any kind. Day surgery is one of those kind of surgery that leaves you wondering with amazement.
> 
> 
> 
> I had part of a finger bone removed while I was able to watch and then go home. Now I need to have the same procedure done on another finger. Shoot the whole finger up with Novocain, open the finger, removed the piece of bone and sew her up.
> 
> 
> 
> The skill was swift and right spot on. Even more complicated procedures are now done in Day Surgery. In by eight, home in time for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> So glad they found it GG. One less problem to worry about. And on the road to better health for you. Happy News. I love Happy News!




Oh dear.  Hope the next surgery goes well, Addie.


----------



## GotGarlic

Bakechef, I'm sorry for your loss.

Thanks, Addie. Good luck with your upcoming procedure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Just poking my head in to let y'all know that everything is OK!
> 
> Went on vacation, came home and a day later lost my grandmother, so off to Maine.  Now that is all settled I shouldn't be so distracted.  Work is a bear right now though.
> 
> Being home to say goodbye to my grandmother was bitter sweet, she's finally at rest and lived to a ripe old age of 93, but in the last couple years Alzheimers had taken hold and we hated to see her this way.  She never got to the point where she forgot everyone.  She still knew that they were a familiar face as soon as they entered the room, even though she would be at a loss for a name.  I was able to see cousins that I hadn't seen in 20 years, we were so close as children and it's strange how life takes us in different directions, but we fell right back into place like not a day has passed.  I guess that my grandmother's final gift was bringing us back together.



My condolences, BC.  She had a long and happy life.

Have I mentioned how much I hate Alzheimer's???


----------



## JoAnn L.

Bakechef, I am so very sorry for the loss of your grandmother.


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> Condolences BC. How is your mum doing?



Thanks all for your kind words.

Mom is doing well, losing a parent is like nothing else, but she's handling it well.  She was able to fly home to visit her a couple times this summer and enjoy some surprisingly lucid days with her. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, Bakechef.  I agree, in my family, some of our best times were at the receptions following my grandparents', and later, my parents' funerals.
> 
> Us cousins all have *wicked senses of humor*.



I have been asked on more than occasion to please leave the funeral home during a wake. My behavior was not very dignified. Cracking joke after joke about the deceased and getting everyone else involved is not appreciated by the owners of the business. There is always more laughter than tears.


----------



## Addie

Well, my daughter took me shopping for a *whole* new wardrobe. Normally, I go with her in my light wheelchair. She pushes, I ride. But knowing I would be trying clothes on and getting up and down from the chair, we decided to let that option pass. As a result, I am EXHAUSTED! One of the first thing I noticed (Sears) was there was no handicap button to open the doors. If I had been there alone in a wheelchair, I would have had to sit there and wait for someone to come along and hold the door open for me. I will be reporting that. 

I need to rest.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You need a new funeral director, Addie!  Our daughter has asked me that if we die when we still live in MA, do we want to be buried out of Golubski's. If I am, I'll be 4th generation to do so. As it is, my Dad's old barber Danny married into the family and always kidded my Dad that he would give Dad his very last haircut. Danny was cracking jokes about Dad right alongside all the family at his wake.

*************************

I'm logging off and going to spend money.  I'll see you guys after shopping two stores and shoe-horning all the new food into the 'fridge.


----------



## bakechef

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss, Bakechef.  I agree, in my family, some of our best times were at the receptions following my grandparents', and later, my parents' funerals.
> 
> Us cousins all have wicked senses of humor.



We do to...


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am sitting here wondering if someone can help me. We used to have an eating place in our mall that was called Bishops. I would love to have their recipes for their sloppy joe's and their carrot soufflé, (I know it had powdered sugar sprinkled on top of the carrots). Does anyone who worked there have these recipes?


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> I am sitting here wondering if someone can help me. We used to have an eating place in our mall that was called Bishops. I would love to have their recipes for their sloppy joe's and their carrot soufflé, (I know it had powdered sugar sprinkled on top of the carrots). Does anyone who worked there have these recipes?



Is this it?

http://www.juliensjournal.com/Deskt...leID=42&Template=Standard_Print.ascx&siteID=0


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.juliensjournal.com/Deskt...leID=42&Template=Standard_Print.ascx&siteID=0



I was just about to post that too AB...I bet that's it!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I was just about to post that too AB...I bet that's it!



Great minds think alike! 

I didn't have any luck for a recipe to make the not so sloppy joe referred to in a couple of blogs about Bishop's.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.juliensjournal.com/Deskt...leID=42&Template=Standard_Print.ascx&siteID=0



Good job,that is it. I can't thank you enough.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> I was just about to post that too AB...I bet that's it!



Thanks for helping me too. I think the sloppy joe's have brown sugar in them because they were on the sweet side. Thanks again.


----------



## Kayelle

Enjoy JoAnn....the hunt was fun for both of us.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You need a new funeral director, Addie!  Our daughter has asked me that if we die when we still live in MA, do we want to be buried out of Golubski's. If I am, I'll be 4th generation to do so. As it is, my Dad's old barber Danny married into the family and always kidded my Dad that he would give Dad his very last haircut. Danny was cracking jokes about Dad right alongside all the family at his wake.
> 
> *************************
> 
> I'm logging off and going to spend money.  I'll see you guys after shopping two stores and shoe-horning all the new food into the 'fridge.



The funny thing is I went to school with the owner of the funeral parlor. I will admit though we were really raucous. There were two other wakes going on at the same time. We did go out and stayed there until we could stop laughing. In the meantime one of the visitors from one of the other wakes came out and gave us a real nasty dirty look. She made it a point to stop and let us have it. But that didn't stop me when I went to the next wake.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> The funny thing is I went to school with the owner of the funeral parlor. I will admit though we were really raucous. There were two other wakes going on at the same time. We did go out and stayed there until we could stop laughing. In the meantime one of the visitors from one of the other wakes came out and gave us a real nasty dirty look. She made it a point to stop and let us have it. But that didn't stop me when I went to the next wake.



Am I really the only one who thinks that's inconsiderate and disrespectful? Sad.


----------



## taxlady

I thought the point of a wake was to celebrate the deceased. It's not the funeral.


----------



## Kayelle

Wakes just are not a part of my culture, although I understand the celebration of life.
 This 





> I will admit though we were really raucous. There were two other wakes  going on at the same time. We did go out and stayed there until we could  stop laughing. In the meantime one of the visitors from one of the  other wakes came out and gave us a real nasty dirty look. She made it a  point to stop and let us have it. But that didn't stop me when I went to  the next wake.


is both *inconsiderate and disrespectful*.


----------



## Dawgluver

My family has always behaved at funerals.  We would let loose at the reception afterward, which was at the house or another large gathering place.

The exception was Wally, a big bassett hound, who came to pay his last respects to my grandma during the visitation.  Both my dad and I chased after him, he outran us both, said "hi" to Grandma in her casket, then popped back out the front door.


----------



## CatPat

Oh my goodness!

In Romania, dogs are allowed of funerals. I was very young when Papa's Mamma went away. She had a cat and Papa brought the cat to the memory of her in the church. The cat settled upon her casket and sat from the beginning to of the very end. The cat was of the name Garlo and he became my pet cat for many years! Papa gave him to me! 
We had to make him go asleep. He was 19 years old and he had of the cancer. I cried so very much!
When I die, I wish for many pets to tell me good-bye. That is so nice, yes?

~Cat


----------



## Aunt Bea

Aunt Bea said:


> Is this it?
> 
> http://www.juliensjournal.com/Deskt...leID=42&Template=Standard_Print.ascx&siteID=0



I was thinking about this recipe and the 1 3/4 pounds of carrots, an odd amount.  

I'm wondering if this was originally a recipe that called for a 28 ounce can of solid pack pumpkin.


----------



## CarolPa

Dishes are another story.  For everyday I have 2 different sets of Corelle, both with missing pieces.  For holidays I have a cheap set of china in my china closet, service for 12.  The "service for 12" was what made me buy it so I would have enough matching when company comes.  

*Addie*, using a smaller plate doesn't work for me.  I just fill it up twice!  LOL  I can beat any diet tip you can give me.


----------



## CarolPa

CatPat said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> In Romania, dogs are allowed of funerals. I was very young when Papa's Mamma went away. She had a cat and Papa brought the cat to the memory of her in the church. The cat settled upon her casket and sat from the beginning to of the very end. The cat was of the name Garlo and he became my pet cat for many years! Papa gave him to me!
> We had to make him go asleep. He was 19 years old and he had of the cancer. I cried so very much!
> When I die, I wish for many pets to tell me good-bye. That is so nice, yes?
> 
> ~Cat



That was very nice that the cat went to the funeral.  I wanted to take my dogs to my daughter's wedding but DH would not allow me!!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Dishes are another story.  For everyday I have 2 different sets of Corelle, both with missing pieces.  For holidays I have a cheap set of china in my china closet, service for 12.  The "service for 12" was what made me buy it so I would have enough matching when company comes.
> 
> *Addie*, using a smaller plate doesn't work for me.  I just fill it up twice!  LOL  I can beat any diet tip you can give me.



I have a few things going for me. I had part of my stomach removed so I can't eat very much anyway. And due to the surgery, I never get hunger pangs. 

When I was told that I had diabetes, I was determined to get off the medication. So I went to the smaller plate and would not go back for seconds. I have been off the insulin medication for a couple of years now. I control it by diet alone. When I take a helping of ice cream from my freezer, I put one scoop in a custard cup. I have three different size scoops for cookie making. I use the smallest one for ice cream.

Also I have never had a really sweet tooth. I have an apple pie sitting here for Spike to pick up. It doesn't even look tempting to me. 

I do make a concerted effort to not tell someone how to eat or live their lives. What works for me, may be the devil's own recipe of disaster for someone else. I just love it when the residents here are talking about what their doctor said to them. "You should go to my doctor." You should ask your doctor for the medicine I take." You get the idea. 

My only advice to everyone is "Do what works for you."


----------



## Souschef

Cat,ești un deliciu absolut!


----------



## Souschef

Tomorrow I will be working the Pumpkin liner, a tourist train that goes to a pumpkin patch.
According to the deal I made with Kayelle, on the way home I stop at Yanni's, a Greek restaurant, and pick up dinner: Gyros, souvlaki, etc.


----------



## simonbaker

I picked up a second job. 3 x a week, Fareway foods, meat clerk. The extra $ will help with the crazy rising pricing of health care.  

I have a bump behind my heel. I wrap it all of the time. Anyone else ever experience this?


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H is getting surgery for her heel bump on Monday.

Jeez, SB, hope things turn out OK!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Listening to the heat in my apartment come to life!

This is the first day that they have turned the heat on this season.  

The smell of scorching dust on the radiators is a testament to my cleaning skills! 

As the gurgling and hissing intensifies I will need to check for leaks in the system.

Remember the Pajama Game?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQdyDlSie0Q


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooked the 20+ pound turkey that was taking up a lot of freezer space (it was done 2 hours before it was supposed to be, thank goodness for instant read thermometers).  Let it rest, carved up the breast (I'm one of the crazies who doesn't like dark meat) and saved out a couple legs for DH.  The remainder of the meat parts and carcass went into the stockpot with a few sorry looking carrots, some celery tops with leaves, and a quartered onion with skin on, along with as much water that would fit.

I also made gravy from the drippings.  Good gravy, it's wonderful!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Cooked the 20+ pound turkey that was taking up a lot of freezer space (it was done 2 hours before it was supposed to be, thank goodness for instant read thermometers).  Let it rest, carved up the breast (I'm one of the crazies who doesn't like dark meat) and saved out a couple legs for DH.  The remainder of the meat parts and carcass went into the stockpot with a few sorry looking carrots, some celery tops with leaves, and a quartered onion with skin on, along with as much water that would fit.
> 
> I also made gravy from the drippings.  Good gravy, it's wonderful!



You better "bank" some of that gravy for Thanksgiving, just in case!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I picked up a second job. 3 x a week, Fareway foods, meat clerk. The extra $ will help with the crazy rising pricing of health care.
> 
> I have a bump behind my heel. I wrap it all of the time. Anyone else ever experience this?



Sounds like a bone heel spur.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> You better "bank" some of that gravy for Thanksgiving, just in case!




This is the plan!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Better slip in a couple pieces of that breast meat, too. You know, in case the tofurkey shows up for dinner again. 

***************

I keep opening up the door to the garage, just to look at it. Except for the big items (a small dresser, piece of exercise equipment, office chair, two 2-drawer file cabinets), everything  has been carted off to Salvation Army!  Himself knows how to get the back off the base of the chair, so we'll probably disappear that too, along with a few more boxes of stuff I'm trying to clean from the basement. I'm enjoying all of this "tidy" so much I might go on a real cleaning binge to purgePURGEpurge more stuff.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm debating going back to the ER (anyone who knows me here knows I must be bad off if I am even considering going there ). The pain from my kidney infection just shot back up and I am reacting to the antibiotic (which there was a chance I would).

Positive thoughts and prayers please for my decision. TB is out at his brother's, is not reachable at the moment and won't be back for awhile. Kay is at her own home for the weekend so I would have to get myself there and make the decision myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh crap, LP.  Hope you get there on time, and that you get some relief.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Best wishes and prayers LP


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> I'm debating going back to the ER (anyone who knows me here knows I must be bad off if I am even considering going there ). The pain from my kidney infection just shot back up and I am reacting to the antibiotic (which there was a chance I would).
> 
> Positive thoughts and prayers please for my decision. TB is out at his brother's, is not reachable at the moment and won't be back for awhile. Kay is at her own home for the weekend so I would have to get myself there and make the decision myself.



Sending positive thoughts & prayers to you!


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Sounds like a bone heel spur.



I wrap it everyday. Someone else mentioned it may be the achiles tendon. I may just have to break down & get it checked out one of these days.

Thanks Addie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Creating my Minion costume for Halloween.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, we haven't gone yet. I called our nursing hotline and they told me to not take my evening dose of the antibiotic and monitor my symptoms. They have been getting a bit better though the pain is still intense - that I can live with. I phoned a doctor friend and she said to keep monitoring it over night and at least go to a clinic tomorrow if not the ER to get a new antibiotic. So that is what we will do.  I am still not able to eat much but at least I am keeping down what is there.

Thank you for all the well wishes.  TB has been home for awhile now and will take me kicking and screaming if he has to.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Creating my Minion costume for Halloween.



An Ogre Minion? That is almost an oxymoron! LOL


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Glad you are feeling a bit better LP!!!  Continuing with the prayers and best withes.

Will have Shrek get a picture of the costume.


----------



## simonbaker

Dealing with our 16 year old daughter on waiting until Sunday night to get her homework done. ARGH!!!!!


----------



## Souschef

I will be leaving at 8 AM tomorrow to fly a cancer patient and his fiance to UCLA for stem cell transplant evaluation. Fingers crossed for good weather


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, souschef, what an amazing thing you are doing.  I will be praying for a good outcome.

PF, I look forward to the picture. And thanks for the prayers, they are helping me actually cook thanksgiving dinner today. I got a new antibiotic and seems to be working with little side-effects. I always get some.

I am also working on my online marketing bootcamp. Week 3 starts tomorrow and being sick I am way behind. But we have a private FB group and the other students are really encouraging and helping me!


----------



## LPBeier

simonbaker said:


> Dealing with our 16 year old daughter on waiting until Sunday night to get her homework done. ARGH!!!!!


Simonbaker, if I left my homework to the last minute on weekends, my Mom would make me do all of it for the next weekend on Friday night. I couldn't go out, watch TV or even have the radio on until it was done. Having to miss a friend's birthday party one time helped me learn my lesson and I would do it when I got home Friday before any plans and finish it up the next day.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Simonbaker, if I left my homework to the last minute on weekends, my Mom would make me do all of it for the next weekend on Friday night. I couldn't go out, watch TV or even have the radio on until it was done. Having to miss a friend's birthday party one time helped me learn my lesson and I would do it when I got home Friday before any plans and finish it up the next day.




If it didn't involve math, I actually enjoyed homework back in high school.  Loved my English writing classes.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> Simonbaker, if I left my homework to the last minute on weekends, my Mom would make me do all of it for the next weekend on Friday night. I couldn't go out, watch TV or even have the radio on until it was done. Having to miss a friend's birthday party one time helped me learn my lesson and I would do it when I got home Friday before any plans and finish it up the next day.



Great tip, thank you!


----------



## CatPat

Souschef said:


> Cat,ești un deliciu absolut!



Oh my goodness! You speak Romanian, yes? 

Thank you so very much! Oh, I don't have a Romanian keyboard here but I shall say you are as well!

Esti asa de amabil!

Love
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

I'm praying for all of you! I wrote of names.

Is there certainly an Ogress Minion?

Love,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

CatPat said:


> Oh my goodness! You speak Romanian, yes?
> 
> Thank you so very much! Oh, I don't have a Romanian keyboard here but I shall say you are as well!
> 
> Esti asa de amabil!
> 
> Love
> ~Cat


If you need special characters and you are using a Windows operating system, you can use "Character Map". It's how I get French diacritical marks and Danish letters.


----------



## taxlady

I'm catching up here and on FaceBook after a lovely, Thanksgiving weekend at my mummy-in-law's place.


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> If you need special characters and you are using a Windows operating system, you can use "Character Map". It's how I get French diacritical marks and Danish letters.



Oh thank you! I did not know of this!

~Cat


----------



## Souschef

CatPat said:


> Oh my goodness! You speak Romanian, yes?
> 
> Thank you so very much! Oh, I don't have a Romanian keyboard here but I shall say you are as well!
> 
> Esti asa de amabil!
> 
> Love
> ~Cat


Cat, I do not speak Romanian, but you are such an enchanting person, I snuck over to Google Translate lol.
I have been to Murfatlar and Constanta some years ago


----------



## Souschef

*Busy day*

This morning we flew a cancer patient and his fiance to UCLA medical center for evaluation. In the afternoon I donated blood.


----------



## taxlady

Souschef said:


> This morning we flew a cancer patient and his fiance to UCLA medical center for evaluation. In the afternoon I donated blood.


Wow! Two major acts of kindness. You've been busy.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Wow! Two major acts of kindness. You've been busy.



He's a rare person Taxi. Hard to keep up with.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Dealing with our 16 year old daughter on waiting until Sunday night to get her homework done. ARGH!!!!!



Welcome to the word of teenagers. Have fun!


----------



## Addie

Souschef said:


> This morning we flew a cancer patient and his fiance to UCLA medical center for evaluation. In the afternoon I donated blood.



I wish I could donate blood. I have perfectly *round* red blood cells. That means they can't turn corners with ease and has the immediate means of creating a blood clot. A trait you do not want to pass on to another patient. Something I received from my father when I was just a few hours old. He gave me some of his blood. And then again when I was three months old. So instead I am the recipient of the kindness of folks like yourself. Thank you. 

I am sitting here at 1:30 a.m. in total shock. My daughter took me clothes shopping last week. She bought me three pairs of warm slacks/pants for the winter along with tops. They are a 14 Petite. The waistband came up to my armpits. And the waistband is way too big. I am so glad I do not remove the tags. They are going back. The tops fit fine. The last time I was in a 14P, was right after my daughter was born. And that was 63 years ago. These pants are so big I think I am going to have to go down to a 12P or even a 10P. I have some undergarments that are a size 8. They are stretched out and also just too big. So I got some size 6. Perfect fit! 

Oversize folks can not cross their legs with any comfort. I can now cross mine and even swing my leg while it is crossed. Everyone keeps telling me the same thing the scales tell me. I have lost a lot of weight and am now thin. But I don't feel thin. I am walking more and more without the aid of my scooter. I stand up much straighter. I have more energy. Food is no longer the center of my world. When I get bored, I get physically busy with a chore. I don't look to food to fill the time. But I still don't feel thin. I need new eyeglasses. I have been using and buying Sophia Loren frames for years. I love the way they fit on my face. But I decided to go wild this time and found a pair that are more in style of today. And I love them. I actually look younger with these frames. But the best part is that my face is thinner and looks it with these frames. They makes my cheek bones standout. Something I haven't seen since my teenage years. 

I have to learn to accept the new me and enjoy being thin and *feeling* thin. I wouldn't mind losing another ten pounds though. Then I would really be back to my teen years.


----------



## GotGarlic

All red blood cells are round: http://www.britannica.com/science/red-blood-cell

Glad to hear you're feeling better. Last week you were saying your arthritis was so bad you could barely move. 

Your daughter wasn't born 63 years ago, right? That would make you 12 at the time of her birth


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm surfing the net looking for a shelf that I can suspend from the bottom of my upper kitchen cabinets, over the kitchen counter.  I want something to hold the items I use everyday so they are always at hand and still be able to keep my limited counter space free of clutter.  I need something about 38" long, 8"deep with an 8"drop.  Any ideas?

I may have to make an expedition to Lowe's or Home Depot, I never find what I want but I always come home with something that I never knew existed!


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying to wake up so I can leave for the Danish Club Luncheon at 11h30.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> All red blood cells are round: red blood cell | biology | Britannica.com
> 
> Glad to hear you're feeling better. Last week you were saying your arthritis was so bad you could barely move.
> 
> Your daughter wasn't born 63 years ago, right? That would make you 12 at the time of her birth



You're asking me to do math. I don't have enough fingers and toes. She was born in 1956. That I remember. And she weighed 6 lb.2 oz. I was 17 when she was born.


----------



## GotGarlic

She's seven years older than me, so that makes her 59.


----------



## Addie

When I went to donate blood, the woman in the blood mobile said that my cells were too round. I though she was crazy so I went to ask my doctor. He sent me for a rash of blood work tests. The walls of some of my cells are too thick and make my cells stay perfectly round and unable to change shape enough when going through the veins and arteries. 

When I told my father this, he said he had the same problem. What I want to know is why the hell did they allow him to donate his blood to me then? I didn't think to ask if I was born with this problem, so that is why they allowed it. I can't help wondering if it is a tribal trait. Did my grandfather have it also? To late to ask the questions. They are all dead. Although I suppose I could go up to Maine to see the tribal members and ask questions there. But why bother.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> She's seven years older than me, so that makes her 59.



I know the years my kids were born, but can never remember their ages. So that is why she got her full State pension. She only had three years to go to retirement. So they gave her the package deal.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> When I told my father this, he said he had the same problem. What I want to know is why the hell did they allow him to donate his blood to me then? I didn't think to ask if I was born with this problem, so that is why they allowed it.



Medical knowledge has increased tremendously in the last 75 years. They probably didn't know about it when you were born.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Medical knowledge has increased tremendously in the last 75 years. They probably didn't know about it when you were born.



So true. My mother had a different blood type. My sister has her type and I have my father's. And it is the blood type that matters.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had heard that if you drive under so many mile in a year you get a cut on your car insurance. So I called our agent and she said that is right for our company. Here it is under 7500 miles for the year. I told her that would include us. So she said we will get a reduction. I asked her how much and she said, $18. I said, hey, anything helps.


----------



## Cheryl J

I use that option for my insurance company, too.  (State Farm)  I think it's under 12,000 yearly here, I'd have to go look.  There's no way I come  even close to driving that many miles in a year.  It does save a little, and yes, everything helps.


----------



## Andy M.

For me, the cutoff is 5,500 miles or fewer to get the discount.


----------



## taxlady

I don't know what the cutoff is with my insurance company. They asked me how much I drive in a year before they quoted the price. They said to let them know if it goes up or down. It seems like a pretty good deal. A lot of insurance companies in Quebec charge a lot to insure Volvos because they consider them "performance vehicles". No savings because they are safe vehciles because bodily injury insurance is provincial and paid with driver's license and registration.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> I had heard that if you drive under so many mile in a year you get a cut on your car insurance...


JoAnn, there are all kinds of variables between the different insurance companies. You should ask your agent if you can get a discount for (mention those that apply to you): low mileage, garaging your car, loyalty discount, senior discount if you're old enough (and each company has their own idea of "old enough", so if you're over 50 it wouldn't hurt to ask), anti-theft features...heck, just ask what you CAN get discounts for and tell her/him to be thorough! 

By the time we get all the discounts we're eligible for on both of our cars, we probably end up with about 25% off the initial base price. Good luck!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> JoAnn, there are all kinds of variables between the different insurance companies. You should ask your agent if you can get a discount for (mention those that apply to you): low mileage, garaging your car, loyalty discount, senior discount if you're old enough (and each company has their own idea of "old enough", so if you're over 50 it wouldn't hurt to ask), anti-theft features...heck, just ask what you CAN get discounts for and tell her/him to be thorough!
> 
> By the time we get all the discounts we're eligible for on both of our cars, we probably end up with about 25% off the initial base price. Good luck!



I will be giving our agent another phone call. Thanks for the information.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> JoAnn, there are all kinds of variables between the different insurance companies. You should ask your agent if you can get a discount for (mention those that apply to you): low mileage, garaging your car, loyalty discount, senior discount if you're old enough (and each company has their own idea of "old enough", so if you're over 50 it wouldn't hurt to ask), anti-theft features...heck, just ask what you CAN get discounts for and tell her/him to be thorough!
> 
> By the time we get all the discounts we're eligible for on both of our cars, we probably end up with about 25% off the initial base price. Good luck!



Many give teachers and nurses a discount.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm going over my mail.

I received an 'invitation' to join a website called WWW.NEXTDOOR.COM.  The pitch is that this is a networking site for my local neighborhood, sounds interesting.  Have any of you had experience with this outfit?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gathering up the energy to do some vacuuming.  The air intake for the furnace is covered in dust, may as well take care of the carpet while I am at it.  Have cardboard boxes to break down, cut up and dispose of.  Still looking for boxes in the garage, need to have it cleaned out before the snow flies.  One more shelving unit to build and the living room will be furnished to perfection.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm going over my mail.
> 
> I received an 'invitation' to join a website called WWW.NEXTDOOR.COM.  The pitch is that this is a networking site for my local neighborhood, sounds interesting.  Have any of you had experience with this outfit?



Several neighborhoods in my city use it. It's pretty cool, I think. It's mostly posts on lost pets, local events, stuff like that. The city police department is on it, too. At the beginning of the school year, a car with a few men tried to talk to some kids at a bus stop; They ran to tell someone and a parent got a picture of the car and posted it on Fb and NextDoor. The police followed up; it turned out to be a false alarm - the men were trying to ask where someplace was - but you never know.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> Several neighborhoods in my city use it. It's pretty cool, I think. It's mostly posts on lost pets, local events, stuff like that. The city police department is on it, too. At the beginning of the school year, a car with a few men tried to talk to some kids at a bus stop; They ran to tell someone and a parent got a picture of the car and posted it on Fb and NextDoor. The police followed up; it turned out to be a false alarm - the men were trying to ask where someplace was - but you never know.



Thanks!

Maybe I will check it out, I was skeptical that it might be an effort to market me for various things I don't want or need.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Several neighborhoods in my city use it. It's pretty cool, I think. It's mostly posts on lost pets, local events, stuff like that. The city police department is on it, too. At the beginning of the school year, a car with a few men tried to talk to some kids at a bus stop; They ran to tell someone and a parent got a picture of the car and posted it on Fb and NextDoor. The police followed up; it turned out to be a false alarm - the men were trying to ask where someplace was - but you never know.



Thanks and glad to hear that good report GG. I think I'll check it out too.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Gathering up the energy to do some vacuuming.  The air intake for the furnace is covered in dust, may as well take care of the carpet while I am at it.  Have cardboard boxes to break down, cut up and dispose of.  Still looking for boxes in the garage, need to have it cleaned out before the snow flies.  One more shelving unit to build and the living room will be furnished to perfection.



PF, just keep motivated to get completely settled by thinking how nice it will be when the snow begins to fall on your cozy wonderful home sweet home. Do you have a fireplace?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> PF, just keep motivated to get completely settled by thinking how nice it will be when the snow begins to fall on your cozy wonderful home sweet home. Do you have a fireplace?



Yes, I do.  It was left in a mess, but I now have the tools to clean up and get my fires going.  Firewood will be no problem.  Daddy owned a tree service and he has lots of firewood stacked in his yard.

Been looking up on how to whitewash so I can do the brick, I actually haven't decided yet, but it would brighten the room a bit.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cleaned up and brought in the tropical hibiscus pots, now to dig up the red dracena in amongst the ornamental sweet potato vines. The greenhouse I go to in the spring has run out of them before, so I like to pot up and keep them year to year.

Man, it's windy here!  Supposed to get down in the 20's soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

GotGarlic said:


> Several neighborhoods in my city use it. It's pretty cool, I think. It's mostly posts on lost pets, local events, stuff like that. The city police department is on it, too. At the beginning of the school year, a car with a few men tried to talk to some kids at a bus stop; They ran to tell someone and a parent got a picture of the car and posted it on Fb and NextDoor. The police followed up; it turned out to be a false alarm - the men were trying to ask where someplace was - but you never know.





Kayelle said:


> Thanks and glad to hear that good report GG. I think I'll check it out too.




I signed up and took a look around.  It seems to have some nice features to keep you informed of things happening in the area.  The one thing I'm not sure I like is the fact that it provides a directory of everyone in your area, with name and street address, that is a member so you can contact them by email.  I will try it for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I do.  It was left in a mess, but I now have the tools to clean up and get my fires going.  Firewood will be no problem.  Daddy owned a tree service and he has lots of firewood stacked in his yard.
> 
> Been looking up on how to whitewash so I can do the brick, I actually haven't decided yet, but it would brighten the room a bit.



Ohhhhh, we need before and after pictures! Just think of how cool a white fireplace would be with those red walls at Christmas!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The fireplace is in the dining room and it has white walls with a dark wood paneling about 4 foot high.  

I will have to get shots of the living room as soon as we get the last set of shelves up, they didn't have hardware with them so we called to have it sent.I'm still not happy with the curtains in the living room, but Shrek likes them.


----------



## Addie

I had to do some ironing the other day. I have an ironing board that I found in a thrift shop more than 40 years ago and paid the grand sum of $.69. It had the price written on it in crayon. (before magic markers) It was made in the late 30's before all metal went to the war effort. The top is wooden and the legs heavy steel metal.

When I found this board, there was about 20 ironing pads on it. Whoever owned it would just put another pad on top of the old one. So I washed the top one, and when that one gave up the ghost, I would remove it and clean the next one. I finally get down to the last one about five years ago. I hated to have to buy a new pad, so I started to patch the last one on the board. I even patched the patches. When I pulled out the board, the last pad had to go. I tried to wash it, and it fell apart completely. I was picking out clumps of material. Time for a new pad. 

Then I took a look at the board. The original label was still on it. It was put out by Sunbeam. It is now too heavy for me to bring out and lift. So my treasure of $.69 has to go. Not only time for a new pad, but a new board also. But alas, it doesn't end there. Poo bought me a Euro-Pro X iron about 20 years ago. It has a very large tank for the water and gives off steam like a furnace. I can iron for about an hour before I have to fill the tank again. Unfortunately, as much as I love it, that too has to be replaced. It also has become too heavy for me to lift and put it where I need it for ironing. 

I will look for a new iron and an ironing pad. No more ironing boards. My hands simply cannot do some of the simple chores that I have done all my life as a housekeeper. Ninety-nine percent of my clothing is cotton. (Skin problems) So I still need to have an iron. But an ironing pad will suffice for me. I am going to miss Old Betsy (the iron) and the Iron Horse (board). Yes, I have named them. Just like I named my iRobot vacuum cleaner. (Rosie, after the Jettson's maid). Old Betsy has served me well through all my craft projects along with wrinkle free clothing. I am going to miss her.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I have a steam iron, but I never use the steam. I find that spraying with a plant sprayer works much better. If you did that, whatever iron you get won't weigh as much when you iron with it, with no water in the reservoir.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, I have a steam iron, but I never use the steam. I find that spraying with a plant sprayer works much better. If you did that, whatever iron you get won't weigh as much when you iron with it, with no water in the reservoir.



What I have now, the tank is separate from the iron. And the tank is like a pressure cooker. When the tank is empty, you can't just take off the cap, you have to wait for the pressure to go down. It is the tank that is so heavy. It is a great iron. Even gets the wrinkles out of the heaviest linens. 

Good tip TL. When I was a kid, you sprinkled the clothing or items to be ironed, rolled them up and by the time you got to the third item or such, all the ironing items were damp enough to be ironed. My mother had a sprinkler head stuck in a soda bottle. I do keep an empty Windex bottle filled with water under the sink. Lots of uses for it around the house.


----------



## creative

Transferring general computer notes (troubleshooting etc) from my old Toshiba handbook (before I pack it away).   My new Lenovo laptop didn't come with a handbook (but has an online facility for support etc) - all well and good if the initial problem is not about logging in or power.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

> When I was a kid, you sprinkled the clothing or items to be ironed...My mother had a sprinkler head stuck in a soda bottle...


I still have my Mom's old bottle and sprinkler. I don't use it, but I keep it anyway.


----------



## taxlady

I remember those bottles with the sprinkler head. The drops that those put on clothes to be ironed just aren't small enough. A spray bottle, like an old Windex bottle, makes much finer drops and you don't have to wait to iron. My sister was baffled why her ironing was easier and better when she used spray starch. I told her to try with water, and when she tried it, that worked just as well.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I iron my own shirts and love the steam feature. To each his own I guess. 

I remember the aluminum sprinkler head and mom would use a big quart 7-Up bottle.


----------



## Dawgluver

My mom was an avid Coca Cola drinker, so her sprinkler head was attached to a Coke bottle.

In the extremely rare cases when I iron, I use a plant mister.


----------



## Andy M.

We have an iron that steams and sprays.  Works great.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I love to do the ironing. As a child that is one thing I could do to make my mother happy. To this day I still do it like she taught me. When hanging the wash on the line everything is in  order. All the towels together, socks in pairs, blouses and pants in a row. The one thing I don't do is iron the sheets anymore. In those days the material was a lot stiffer. I don't remember her putting any softener in the water. She had a wringer washer and no dryer till the day she died. Dad wanted to buy a new modern washer and dryer for her but she said no. Another thing I liked to do as a child was to put the lace curtains on the stretcher bars.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I iron...oh wait, I don't iron.  Shrek has a small tabletop ironing board and a steam iron.  I had gotten him an ironing pad, but he didn't like it.


----------



## Andy M.

I wasn't very bright as a kid.  One day mom was ironing my clothes and I asked if I could try it. From that day forward I was responsible for my own ironing.  When I was newly divorced, I washed and ironed all my dress shirts - it was all I could afford.  Now I do all my own ironing (there isn't much) and SO's as well.


----------



## Kayelle

I remember mama using one of those sprinkle bottles, then rolling the clothes up tight and putting them in the refrigerator till the next day. I don't know why though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> I remember mama using one of those sprinkle bottles, then rolling the clothes up tight and putting them in the refrigerator till the next day. I don't know why though.



My mother did the same thing. The clothes seemed easier to get the wrinkles out if you did that.


----------



## Cheryl J

Most of my clothes are wash and wear and come out fine from the dryer if I hang them up right away.  I have some that are linen blends or whatever that I wear on special occasions and don't want to throw in the washer and dryer, and those go to the cleaners.   

I do own an iron though, and sometimes use it.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I remember mama using one of those sprinkle bottles, then rolling the clothes up tight and putting them in the refrigerator till the next day. I don't know why though.




My mom did that too.  Wetting and waiting allowed the sprinkled water to spread throughout the material so you could steam iron without a steam iron.


----------



## Kayelle

I bet many of us remember, and miss Mama.


----------



## Dawgluver

Every day, Kay.


----------



## taxlady

Missing my mother more than usual. It's her birthday today.


----------



## Souschef

To all those who have lost their mothers, my condolences. I lost my 102 year old mother last March, 2 days after her birthday.


----------



## creative

I rather like the attitude of the Irish towards bereavement i.e. to celebrate their life as well as mourn their loss.  Grief has its place but so does focusing on how they enriched our lives and memories...nothing can take that away.  ♥


----------



## Chef Munky

Waking up, sipping a cup of coffee.Waiting for that Jolt to get me going.

Got a lot of things done this week.Took yesterday off and stayed in bed.I've been working til I drop.

The Head hunters want to see me today.Nothing special.No complaints.Just checking in to have my B/P checked.

Tonight were going out to dinner on the wharf.Crab cakes have been calling my name.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I miss my Mom and Dad every day, too. I guess that's a good thing, since it means I loved spending time with them and doing things together, and now that isn't possible. Although I do still have conversations with them. In my head. Mostly...



creative said:


> I rather like the attitude of the Irish towards bereavement i.e. to celebrate their life as well as mourn their loss.  Grief has its place but so does focusing on how they enriched our lives and memories...nothing can take that away.  ♥


To me, "missing" and "grieving" are two completely distinct emotions. I miss my Mom a lot. I miss our kids a lot. I don't grieve for any of them, but I think I can still miss someone I love whether they are living or gone.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I miss my Mom and Dad every day, too. I guess that's a good thing, since it means I loved spending time with them and doing things together, and now that isn't possible. Although I do still have conversations with them. In my head. Mostly...
> 
> 
> To me, "missing" and "grieving" are two completely distinct emotions. I miss my Mom a lot. I miss our kids a lot. I don't grieve for any of them, but I think I can still miss someone I love whether they are living or gone.



I'd sure agree with that CG. I've had my share of "grieving". Grieving goes away after a time but the missing never does.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> I'd sure agree with that CG. I've had my share of "grieving". Grieving goes away after a time but the missing never does.



I "third" that motion. I am no longer grieving; however there are moments where I miss my parents very much. For example, my Dad would be so happy that the Toronto Blue Jays are doing well and we would be watching every game together. I have trouble watching it just because I don't have him to share it with.


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> I miss my Mom and Dad every day, too. I guess that's a good thing, since it means I loved spending time with them and doing things together, and now that isn't possible. Although I do still have conversations with them. In my head. Mostly...
> 
> To me, "missing" and "grieving" are two completely distinct emotions. I miss my Mom a lot. I miss our kids a lot. I don't grieve for any of them, but I think I can still miss someone I love whether they are living or gone.


I take your point but, perhaps, missing and grieving are along the same spectrum but separated by degrees of intensity.  After all, too miss someone a LOT becomes painful and is surely therefore closer to grieving?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to wake up, had a rough night at work and hoping tonight will be different.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I'm making spaghetti sauce and watching college football. 

Yesterday was the anniversary of my brother passing away. I miss im a lot.


----------



## Andy M.

Just made my bed and washed the kitchen and bathroom floors.


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> I take your point but, perhaps, missing and grieving are along the same spectrum but separated by degrees of intensity.  After all, too miss someone a LOT becomes painful and is surely therefore closer to grieving?



Maybe a better explanation is grieving is painfully missing the departed every second of every day. When that finally subsides, the grieving is over but the scattered moments of missing are always there. Interesting subject. Both my SousChef and I spent many hours counseling fellow widows/widowers on line. It's how we met.


----------



## Andy M.

I see grieving as the pain of losing a loved one.  The shock of the loss and its impact on you.  Grief would occur at the time of the loss and immediately following.

Missing someone is more of an extended feeling of wanting their presence for interaction.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I see grieving as the pain of losing a loved one.  The shock of the loss and its impact on you.  Grief would occur at the time of the loss and immediately following.
> 
> Missing someone is more of an extended feeling of wanting their presence for interaction.



This!


----------



## Cheryl J

Just woke up from a nice recliner nap a bit ago.  Was supposed to go to Tyler's baseball game at 1, but the ball field is flooded so it was cancelled. 

This is a free Cinemax and HBO weekend, so I'm browsing through the guide looking for movies to DVR.


----------



## creative

Andy M. said:


> I see grieving as the pain of losing a loved one.  The shock of the loss and its impact on you.  Grief would occur at the time of the loss and immediately following.
> 
> Missing someone is more of an extended feeling of wanting their presence for interaction.


Yes I agree that missing someone and grief are different.  My point is that they are _part of the same spectrum_ and differ along that scale in terms of intensity, grieving occurring (as you say) at the time of loss and immediately following this.  The process then gives way to a less painful aspect in relating to the person by way of missing them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Dagnabbit.  The Asian ladybugs have returned.  A glorious, windy, sunny day, but when I went out to do some more yardwork, they were in my hair, on my legs, all over the outside of the house.  Those things bite!  They don't sting, but they do cause pain!  And if you squish them, they stink.  Apparently the soybeans have been harvested, so now they're looking for their winter housing.  Some genius thought it would be a good idea to import them so they could take care of the aphid population.

So I'm making soup.  Inside.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

A few years ago I was in Iowa visiting a friend and went into his barn and there must of been 10K of the critters in there dead. I never heard of such a thing. I was also abhorred at the site of all the wind turbines. 

I did house work and laundry today and catching up on things left undone.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lance Bushrod said:


> A few years ago I was in Iowa visiting a friend and went into his barn and there must of been 10K of the critters in there dead. I never heard of such a thing. I was also abhorred at the site of all the wind turbines.
> 
> 
> 
> I did house work and laundry today and catching up on things left undone.




Yep, Iowa.  We have Spring gnat season, Summer mosquito and gnat season, and now Fall Asian ladybug season.  No wonder my gardens are overgrown, I can't get out there to work on them!


----------



## GotGarlic

Lance Bushrod said:


> A few years ago I was in Iowa visiting a friend and went into his barn and there must of been 10K of the critters in there dead. I never heard of such a thing. I was also abhorred at the site of all the wind turbines.
> 
> I did house work and laundry today and catching up on things left undone.



You abhorred the sight of the wind turbines? Why?


----------



## Kayelle

Man oh man, you have a lot of bug problems there Dawg! I normally like a few ladybugs but those sound nasty! Are they the pretty red and black ones?

I just got home from a TJ run, and getting a hair cut. Actually she cut more than one. Badda Bing...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Dagnabbit.  The Asian ladybugs have returned.  A glorious, windy, sunny day, but when I went out to do some more yardwork, they were in my hair, on my legs, all over the outside of the house.  Those things bite!  They don't sting, but they do cause pain!  And if you squish them, they stink.  Apparently the soybeans have been harvested, so now they're looking for their winter housing.  Some genius thought it would be a good idea to import them so they could take care of the aphid population.
> 
> So I'm making soup.  Inside.



Your post reminded me of this old nursery rhyme, another one of the gruesome stories that have been handed down from parent to child for centuries! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wW412mHyvY4


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Man oh man, you have a lot of bug problems there Dawg! I normally like a few ladybugs but those sound nasty! Are they the pretty red and black ones?
> 
> I just got home from a TJ run, and getting a hair cut. Actually she cut more than one. Badda Bing...




Life in the country, Kay.  These come in all sorts of colors, yellow to red, black spots or not.  They're not our pretty native ones, but nasty, vicious imports with a propensity for pinching.  One should not mess with Mother Nature, they should have never brought them here.

 Aunt Bea!

DH and I were staining the house a few years back.  It didn't work, we kept getting pinched by Asian ladybugs.  They were not lady-like.  Ended up having to hire a guy.


----------



## Kayelle

Now that you mention it Dawg, I wonder who exactly was the idiot who brought pigs to this country only to have the dang things escape and go wild. 
Wait...Pigs=bacon. Never mind.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll take bacon over bugs anytime!

Not much bacon on Asian ladybugs, sadly.


----------



## taxlady

I'm anxiously waiting for election results. This is the most important Canadian Federal election in decades.


----------



## Dawgluver

We drove through pouring rain (that was supposed to be a sprinkle) to another town for a dear friend's celebration of life get-together.  Just got back home, the thunder and lightning were still there, but thankfully the rain stopped.


----------



## Cheryl J

Deepest condolences on the loss of your friend, Dawg.   I'm glad you're home safe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What Cheryl said.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, guys, she was definitely one of a kind.

The wake, for lack of a better word, was held in her tiny but very unique house, with her children and grands there, along with other friends and family.  They even had a jazz band from where she frequented, along with a lot of food, wine, and beer.  Just as she would have wanted it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Just as she would have wanted it.


As it should be.

I've already told Himself (who is broken and worn out just a little more than I am) and, more importantly, the kids, that if I am ever in a place where it looks like I don't have long to go, I want to be waked while I am still awake! I want them to throw a party, track down as many family and friends as they can find, and have them all over for drinks and food. And to reminisce. And to tell me either how much fun I was or how big of a pain in the posterior I was. Either way. It's not like I'd have a long enough time to hold a grudge.


----------



## CatPat

I am playing chess with Joyce.

I have seen of these posts, and I am very sorry, Dawgluver. I wish to be of my ashes on the Black Sea and for no party or wake. I wish to be of remembered of others' lives as they go on and remember always kindness and love to show for anyone. There is so very much hurt in the world, and I wish for those who remember me to go forward with very much kindness and compassion for all others.

~Cat


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cat.

We sprinkled my mom's cremated ashes over the places she loved best, just my siblings and me, a few years ago.  We walked around the island that we all summered on, on our favorite lake.  It was poigniant, but also pretty funny as we told stories, and I got to do the sprinkling, as siblings were creeped out.  I wore gloves.


----------



## CarolPa

There are a lot of those sprinkler toppers for sale on Ebay.  Here's one still in the package!  

Vintage Mirro Bottle Top Clothes Sprinkler New Old Stock on SEALED Card | eBay

I remember people putting these in ketchup bottles.  My mother just got a bowl of water and sprinkled the clothes with her hand.  She also rolled them up, put them in a plastic bag, and put them in the refrigerator.  I sure love wash and wear!  LOL

I just noticed the package shows sprinkling water on a BBQ grill!!


----------



## Kayelle

I rolled out of bed after having the craziest dreams about making sausage with with the Kelcher family (Alaska the Last Frontier show). Good grief, we made it all night and I didn't even get up once to use the bathroom. Needless to say, I just finished eating sausage and eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I rolled out of bed after having the craziest dreams about *making sausage with with the Kelcher family (Alaska the Last Frontier show).* Good grief, we made it all night and I didn't even get up once to use the bathroom. Needless to say, I just finished eating sausage and eggs for breakfast.


 
Was it moose sausage?


----------



## Dawgluver

Lol, Cheryl!

Spelunking the freezer, I found an enormous bag of mixed fruit (mango, pineapple, peach, and strawberry) from Walmart that expired in 2012.  It tasted fine. I rinsed and drained it, and now it's in the CP with a bit of brown sugar, a splash of orange juice, and some cinnamon.

What the heck, might as well make fruit butter.  And I saved up some freezer space!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Was it moose sausage?



Ha! It must have been Cheryl, I don't think they raise any pigs.
I was exhausted when I woke up.

Dawg, good for you..waste not, want not!


----------



## taxlady

Condolences Dawg. I hope you enjoyed the celebration.


----------



## taxlady

I'm configuring my new laptop. The old one is dying and the screen has a blue tinge. It was about a year and a half old. This time I bought something that is hopefully better quality. That's why I haven't been posting for the past day or three. I still can't make the DC app work on my phone.


----------



## LPBeier

I am taking pictures of items that we are putting up on a local FaceBook auction. Kay is really good at flipping things on it. I was just going to give some old coffee table books of my mother's to one of the charity places, but they just now sell it to thrift stores who make more off it than the charities so I might as well try it. I also have some jewelry of my mother's and grandmother's that I don't wear - just costume pieces with no real sentimental value. We need to slim down our belongings before we can move so this will do that and provide me with a little extra money as will.


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I rolled out of bed after having the craziest dreams about making sausage with with the Kelcher family (Alaska the Last Frontier show). Good grief, we made it all night and I didn't even get up once to use the bathroom. Needless to say, I just finished eating sausage and eggs for breakfast.



Of course you had to have that for breakfast! Let me get back to you about the rest of your dream, ok?


----------



## Cheryl J

Heading out the door to pick up my grandson from school.  It's so nice out, we're walking today. He'll have snack when we get home, do a little homework, then he's got a baseball game at 5.  Busy little kindergartner.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Busy days are coming up for this family. One of our sons and his wife are having their 40th wedding anniversary this weekend , then one of our granddaughters is celebrating her 35th birthday on Halloween day and in the first week of November our oldest son in coming from Denver for a weeks vacation. I am really looking forward to being with everyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like a lot of fun times ahead, JoAnn!  Enjoy every minute. 

I pretty much relaxed today. When I went to bed last night I could feel every muscle and joint in my body. Between three dinners, pay bills, wash windows inside and out (but only 6 of our 16) and a few other misc. chores, I was beat. Funny, though, when I got out of bed today I felt better than I had in a while! Move it or lose it is true. 

Today I raked a little until my SIL chased me in with her ride-a-mower (bless her heart!) and fed the birds (a full-time job right now). Back to running around tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got the thumbs up from my new doctor, got fully registered as a "Genuine" American Citizen at the DMV, had my knee x-rayed and now I am off for some sleep.  I will have to go get the screaming little ball of terror (Rufus) out of his room and take him to bed with me.


----------



## Souschef

I have an Angel Flight mission today. I am flying a mother and her 4 year old daughter from UCLA to meet another pilot who will get them to the Bay Area.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm taking a break from cooking dinner for 25 or so. DH is doing a quick two-day program with his teachers. He got a drone and they're out playing with it and flying kites :somehow this will teach them about light  :lol) 

So I'm working on two pans of baked pasta - one with chicken and Alfredo sauce and one with Italian sausage and marinara sauce, fortified with veggies. We'll also have salad and garlic bread sticks. One of the teachers made chocolate cake for dessert.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm just so durn happy you're feeling up to cooking for all those people GG! I hope they all appreciate the wonderful sounding meals!

I got off the scale this morning to a huge reward after being on this very low carb diet for 6 weeks. I'm down 20 lbs, so that's a lot of weight off the bum knee. It's feeling better and so am I.

PF..I didn't know you were not born in the USA?


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, sounds like everyone has some pretty big things going on today!

I am venturing outside for the first time in about 5 days. I have had a bad cold and my immune system is really down because of all the infections lately so I have had to stay in with little contact with the outside world.

I am picking Kay up and we are doing a small Costco trip, having dinner there and then going to Michael's. I may have to wear my mask if my breathing gets bad but I am getting used to wearing it in public and people don't look at me too funny anymore. 

They are probably looking and thinking "That woman walks with a cane, wears a mask and two finger splints she has enough problems without me staring at her!"  Kay wants me to use the Costco Power cart but I am not ready for that quite yet!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'm just so durn happy you're feeling up to cooking for all those people GG! I hope they all appreciate the wonderful sounding meals!
> 
> *I got off the scale this morning to a huge reward after being on this very low carb diet for 6 weeks. I'm down 20 lbs, so that's a lot of weight off the bum knee. It's feeling better and so am I.*
> 
> PF..I didn't know you were not born in the USA?


 
Wow, Kay...congratulations!   That's quite an accomplishment in such a short period of time.  I could stand to lose about 15 - care to share any tips?


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn L. said:


> Busy days are coming up for this family. One of our sons and his wife are having their 40th wedding anniversary this weekend , then one of our granddaughters is celebrating her 35th birthday on Halloween day and in the first week of November our oldest son in coming from Denver for a weeks vacation. I am really looking forward to being with everyone.


 
Have a wonderful reunion with family, JoAnn!  This made me smile.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, Kay...congratulations!   That's quite an accomplishment in such a short period of time.  I could stand to lose about 15 - care to share any tips?



Awww, thanks Cheryl. This diet has been called lots of names thru my battle of the bulge, nearly all my life. It just means staying away from most carbs. I include many low carb veggies, but no veggie starches at all, no flour, no sugar. My white wine has only 2 carbs per glass. 
I do fine adding carbs to SC's meals..doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle, I am proud of you. And I will use you as an inspiration.  

I have to get weight off for my knee, back...well everything! I have started doing stretches and am feeling much better that way but do need to get working on my weight.


----------



## Kayelle

So nice of you to say LP. I have a lot more to go, but I'm determined to get this weight off of this knee. I want to avoid a knee replacement if possible, but if not, I sure don't want the extra weight to try and heal a knee replacement when it's time. I really think I'm more motivated now, as it's a matter of health.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kay, I don't understand, you never looked heavy.  I've followed your and Sous Chef's blog and have seen your pictures.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Kay, I don't understand, you never looked heavy.  I've followed your and Sous Chef's blog and have seen your pictures.



 That's funny Dawg. I haven't been the weight I want since I was a teenager!
About the blog, you might notice there are no recent pictures of me there.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> That's funny Dawg. I haven't been the weight I want since I was a teenager!
> About the blog, you might notice there are no recent pictures of me there.




Huh.  Well in that case, congrats on your 20 pound weight loss!  That's a lot!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Way to GO, *Kayelle*! It sounds like you're on your way to your old high school figurel Souschef had better have a short leash ready to keep you close to him. 


Just finished a very evil supper, and I'm not even feeling guilty. It sure seemed like every (beware, foul language ahead) a**hat was on the road ahead of me, along side of me, AIMING for me! And then it seemed like all of the poor service that Charlie and others commented about in the Petty Vents thread moved here for the day. Cashier at one store took my coupons but forgot to deduct them from my total - and I didn't notice until I got home.  I called - I'll get my money next time I'm there. Then my big shopping at Market Basket put me in the lane with a very inattentive packer. Tomatoes on the bottom? Refrigerated biscuits with canned goods? Arg! I think I'll have a nice, big glass of wine. I can be good again tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Kay! That's great news about the weight loss. We're both considering going low carb for a while to get our weights down.


----------



## Souschef

Souschef said:


> I have an Angel Flight mission today. I am flying a mother and her 4 year old daughter from UCLA to meet another pilot who will get them to the Bay Area.


Flight went great, in fact Angel Flight organization was filming the little girl and her mom before we left.
The gratitude we get is all that we want


----------



## Dawgluver

Souschef said:


> Flight went great, in fact Angel Flight organization was filming the little girl and her mom before we left.
> The gratitude we get is all that we want




That's really cool, Souschef!


----------



## Cheryl J

+1!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I'm just so durn happy you're feeling up to cooking for all those people GG! I hope they all appreciate the wonderful sounding meals!
> 
> I got off the scale this morning to a huge reward after being on this very low carb diet for 6 weeks. I'm down 20 lbs, so that's a lot of weight off the bum knee. It's feeling better and so am I.
> 
> PF..I didn't know you were not born in the USA?



I was, Fort Ord California, but I had to prove that I was me, the same chica with the birth certificate, the last piece of the puzzle was my first marriage license.  Taking me from Maiden, first marriage to second marriage.  Somehow this proves I am me and satisfies Homeland Security that I am who I say I am. Duh!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I'm just so durn happy you're feeling up to cooking for all those people GG! I hope they all appreciate the wonderful sounding meals!



Thank you, sweetie  They were very appreciative - I got many thanks and even a request for the recipes, although they were pretty much open-and-dump. 



Kayelle said:


> I got off the scale this morning to a huge reward after being on this very low carb diet for 6 weeks. I'm down 20 lbs, so that's a lot of weight off the bum knee. It's feeling better and so am I.



Congrats! I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Chef Munky

Gah it's seems like today's not going to end.I've some miles under my belt already.Took my little dog to the vet.Dropped her off to be groomed with all the pretty things girls like.I hope they have red nail polish. To match her bow.After that we have to go pick her up to be examined by the vet.We think her hot spots have become infected.

Ran the truck through the car wash.Off to Costco bought stuff I shouldn't have..Stopped for gas.
Taking a few minute breather until we have to drive all the way back to pick her up.Guess I'll put the groceries away.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> I'm just so durn happy you're feeling up to cooking for all those people GG! I hope they all appreciate the wonderful sounding meals!
> 
> I got off the scale this morning to a huge reward after being on this very low carb diet for 6 weeks. I'm down 20 lbs, so that's a lot of weight off the bum knee. It's feeling better and so am I.
> 
> PF..I didn't know you were not born in the USA?



Congratulation. Not an easy task to accomplish. Time to develop that great disease "sticktoitness." I went from 165 to 122 pounds. But my bones and joints are very happy. And so will yours be.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Gah it's seems like today's not going to end.I've some miles under my belt already.Took my little dog to the vet.Dropped her off to be groomed with all the pretty things girls like.I hope they have red nail polish. To match her bow.After that we have to go pick her up to be examined by the vet.We think her hot spots have become infected.
> 
> Ran the truck through the car wash.Off to Costco bought stuff I shouldn't have..Stopped for gas.
> Taking a few minute breather until we have to drive all the way back to pick her up.Guess I'll put the groceries away.



So are you leaving a little time for your friendly neighbors? They miss you. I am running as fast as my short little legs can go!


----------



## Dawgluver

Went through piles and piles of papers.  Some have sensitive information and need to be burned or shredded, some need to be filed, and others are to be recycled.   Good gravy, we get so many.

Got the creeping Charlie (ground ivy) in the lawn sprayed.  It's taken over a good third of our yard.  I'm more of a nature girl, but this stuff chokes out everything, and is very hard to get rid of.  Had to spray today, the next few days are supposed to be rainy.  I have enough solution left to hit it again in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> *Went through piles and piles of papers. Some have sensitive information and need to be burned or shredded, some need to be filed, and others are to be recycled. Good gravy, we get so many.*
> 
> Got the creeping Charlie (ground ivy) in the lawn sprayed. It's taken over a good third of our yard. I'm more of a nature girl, but this stuff chokes out everything, and is very hard to get rid of. Had to spray today, the next few days are supposed to be rainy. I have enough solution left to hit it again in a couple weeks.


 
UGH - I *so* dislike that job.  I've been going through papers in the file cabinet little by little for a couple of months now.  Right now there are stacks in different categories on the bed in the guest room.  I need to just get in there and git 'er done but it's overwhelming, and I'm afraid I'll throw something away that I'll eventually need. 

I remember Creeping Charlies, haven't heard of them for many years now!  I used to have them in hanging planters back when hanging plants were popular, some used to reach almost to the floor.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> So are you leaving a little time for your friendly neighbors? They miss you. I am running as fast as my short little legs can go!



Lol, no Addie.

I know they miss me I see it in their glaring eyes.They aren't lyin' eyes either.

Just got back.My dog had to have surgery like done right now on both of her ears.She's   just out of it with the sedation they gave her.Apparently she had a fox tail in both ears that were way too close to her eardrums for comfort. We weren't expecting that. Her boo boo's were infected.Glad I had her groomed before the vet saw her.That really helped.

She has one of the prettiest haircuts I ever seen on her.They did a beautiful job.And little Sophie loves her baby pink cammo bandana.

She's asleep in a deep snore right now at my feet. Getting the camera ready for her pics while stoned.She's    hilarious!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> UGH - I *so* dislike that job.  I've been going through papers in the file cabinet little by little for a couple of months now.  Right now there are stacks in different categories on the bed in the guest room.  I need to just get in there and git 'er done but it's overwhelming, and I'm afraid I'll throw something away that I'll eventually need.



Scan your documents and then shred them


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, you're right, GG.  My 5 year old printer/copier doesn't have a scanner, but it's about to be replaced. 

Aww, Munky....glad little Sophie is better - looking forward to seeing pics of her in her little bandana.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting with a kitten on my lap, on the keyboard, in my coffee....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh just left for school. Had to take his drums back this morning, the school band marched in the Halloween parade last night. Great memories.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting with a kitten on my lap, on the keyboard, in my coffee....


I accidentally taught two cats not to put their feet on keyboards. Every time that snuggly kitten would put a paw on the keyboard, I would gently put the kitten on the floor. I did that a lot of times before they figured out to keep paws off the keyboard. Both Sucha (who lived to 15) and Shreddy (who lived to 18) remembered the lesson for the rest of their lives.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I accidentally taught two cats not to put their feet on keyboards. Every time that snuggly kitten would put a paw on the keyboard, I would gently put the kitten on the floor. I did that a lot of times before they figured out to keep paws off the keyboard. Both Sucha (who lived to 15) and Shreddy (who lived to 18) remembered the lesson for the rest of their lives.



A positive "accident" if ever I saw one!  

I am sitting back resting after a busy morning of going to the doctor, picking up some parcels from a courier office and then meeting Kay for lunch at Costco. Even a short trip in that store wears me out!

When she has finished on the computer we are going to watch Limitless and Jane the Virgin!  Fun times!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I accidentally taught two cats not to put their feet on keyboards. Every time that snuggly kitten would put a paw on the keyboard, I would gently put the kitten on the floor. I did that a lot of times before they figured out to keep paws off the keyboard. Both Sucha (who lived to 15) and Shreddy (who lived to 18) remembered the lesson for the rest of their lives.



My girlfriend has a small Yorkie that could almost be called a teacup puppy. When they first got her, she would hold her on her lap when at the computer. She would make a pocket in her lap with her housecoat or whatever she was wearing, and the puppy would nestle down there and just go to sleep. It is still her favorite sleeping place.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished watching the first game of the World Series. I ran errands all afternoon and into the evening - BUT I found a pair of shoes that hold some promise to be comfortable on my feet, so it has potential to be a wonder shopping trip. When I got home Himself was watching NCIS, so I set about to watch it too while making supper. When the New Orleans show was over I headed into the kitchen to clean up the pans, turned the TV to our local Fox for news...and found the game. They were in the 6th inning, so I guessed there was about an hour left to the game. Boy, did I guess wrong!  I got to watch the equivalent of a near-complete game. Tonight's game went 14 innings! (If you don't know, 8 1/2 or 9 is the norm.)


----------



## LPBeier

Up with another bad coughing session. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday management held a Halloween Bingo party for the residents. I went down for 15 minutes and came back up. For a lot of residents here, Bingo is the only activity they have outside of their apartments. But Bingo has never been an activity I choose to participate in. So I left and came back upstairs. 

We have a new activities director. Boy, that came as a surprise. Management couldn't care less what our activities are. Outside of the Christmas Party and Summer BBQ, they don't even know we exist unless the rent is due. Hopefully they will give her a budget big enough that she can do more for the residents. 

Today, I head for Winthrop for my monthly Vitals Checkup. That will take up 10 minutes of my time. Not counting the travel time. 

After asking everyone I could get to listen for more than a month, I finally got a set of new drip pans for the stove. I will keep the old ones and take them downstairs to put in the self-cleaning oven when I do my racks again. 

Pirate has been diagnosed as Pre-diabetic. He already has neuropathy pain in his feet and he gained more than 50 pounds this past year. Trying to explain why weight is so important for him to lose and control. Hello Wall! Everyone in the family, from my generation and back has or had a history of heart and diabetes. They go hand in hand. Now it is the turn of the next generation. Starting with Spike, who already has had eight heart attacks, it seems that Pirate is next in line. Hello Wall! Well, at least I gave my vocal chords a good workout. *Hello Wall*!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  Apparently our furnace has died.  The code light is flashing, so something is wrong.  The sunroom has been the warmest place in the house, even though it has a separate heating system, but I just thought the house proper was freezing because DH had all the windows open upstairs.  Since it's in the low 40‘s outside, I shut them.  But turning stuff off and on is not working.

Guess I'll be calling our furnace guys tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in my chair doing a happy dance. The Pats won again. Still undefeated. Sorry Dolphin fans. We really thought that the Pats would be up against some tough opponents. But we ran right over them. Now we are waiting for the post game interviews.


----------



## Caslon

I just set all my clocks back, early, before 2:00 AM.  It's not as late as it seems all of a sudden, lol. Stove clock, microwave clock, kitchen wall clock, desktop clock got changed just now. My computer clock and weather station and bedside clock radio are programmed to change automatically for end of DST.

Funny thing...studies show that changing to standard time later in the year doesn't save energy like it was meant to. Oh well.  The state of Arizona opted out of these time changes, I think.


----------



## Addie

Caslon said:


> I just set all my clocks back, early, before 2:00 AM.  It's not as late as it seems all of a sudden, lol. Stove clock, microwave clock, kitchen wall clock, desktop clock got changed just now. My computer clock and weather station and bedside clock radio are programmed to change automatically for end of DST.
> 
> Funny thing...studies show that changing to standard time later in the year doesn't save energy like it was meant to. Oh well.  The state of Arizona opted out of these time changes, I think.



Hawaii doesn't participate in the program either. I am guilty of forgetting to set my clocks each time. My stove, coffee maker and microwave all have different times. I only have one clock that has to be set. I leave that up to my kids to do. I just figure that sometime next year it will be 'that' time again. And I know it is either one hour later or earlier than what the clock says. And I always forget to set my watches. I also never remember to turn the page on the calendar. On my desktop I have a calendar and a clock. They can been seen across the room. They both automatically reset themselves. And the calendar on my screen is a lot easier to read than the paper ones hanging on the wall.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just finished a 13 hour shift because of DST...why is it the longest night of the year is also the most boring???


----------



## Aunt Bea

Rearranging the freezer to make room for the Thanksgiving turkey and making a small, two bowl, pot of Zuppa Toscana.


----------



## LPBeier

I am basically staying home today waiting for call-backs from doctors and labs for test results and appointments for more tests. They are still unsure what is going on with my kidneys so I am once again in limbo.

So, plans include some baking, writing and cleaning house!


----------



## Chef Munky

Having a second cup of coffee listening to the rain fall.
Finally it's pouring out.It's been so long since we've had a good soak.

Once the caffeine kicks in.I'll be spending the day moving boxes to the donation center.Later in the week I'll be packing up stuff in the house.

Rules are:If it hasn't been used or touched in a year it goes to Goodwill.

I'm exempt from the rule.Don't   make the cook mad and leave my yarn stash alone!


----------



## Addie

I love living in this establishment. My apartment takes the grand sum of 20 minutes of my time to clean it. Rosie my iRobot vacuum cleans two rooms for me. And because I only have the big room and kitchen, I have to keep it picked up or it gets out of hand quickly. So it is mostly dusting and doing up any dishes that might be in the sink. 

And I have one of the largest apartments. Imagine how quickly the other tenants can clean theirs.  But what I don't understand is how come we have a couple of hoarders? The kind you see on TV!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I love living in this establishment. My apartment takes the grand sum of 20 minutes of my time to clean it. Rosie my iRobot vacuum cleans two rooms for me. And because I only have the big room and kitchen, I have to keep it picked up or it gets out of hand quickly. So it is mostly dusting and doing up any dishes that might be in the sink.
> 
> And I have one of the largest apartments. Imagine how quickly the other tenants can clean theirs.  But what I don't understand is how come we have a couple of hoarders? The kind you see on TV!



You just reminded me I have to put my new vacuum together.

Living in a smaller apartment than yours it might look like hoarding to the extreme.To them it's probably more family memento's that you see.They to have had to downsize.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> You just reminded me I have to put my new vacuum together.
> 
> Living in a smaller apartment than yours it might look like hoarding to the extreme.To them it's probably more family memento's that you see.They to have had to downsize.



No, this was real hording. They had to call in their kids to get the apartments cleaned out or they were going to evict. Once the apartments were cleaned, the problem with mice was cleaned up also. Every apartment had a sticky trap in it. I never saw any. But then I wasn't anywhere near the offending apartments. Some of the residents did see mice running along the baseboards in the hall way.


----------



## taxlady

A friend is coming to Montreal from London. I'm on standby to pick her up if her lift falls through.


----------



## Kayelle

This morning I had a recheck Ultrasound for my _aortic aneurysm, and  then we went to breakfast. Durn near kills me not to have my morning  coffee. We went to BB&B to get some cooking gadgets, and then on to  Ralph's so I could get the Bryers 3 carb ice cream I've been craving.  Thanks for the tip Aunt Bea! I can hardly wait for dessert tonight! _


----------



## Chef Munky

All done with the garage.Looks good.We do have a floor!

Price checking now for hearing aids.It's   unbelievable how much they cost.
$3000.00. WOT?
Maybe it's better that I not have my hearing checked.Play ignorant because I can't hear you.LOL.I don't need one really.I am ignoring you!

Seriously though my hearing loss has become very apparent with everyone around me.I didn't realize how many social situations I was in that you would find me in a corner looking extremely bored.Well, I was.Peoples voices in a large crowded noisy room I couldn't make out what someone was saying to me.I'd walk away.It was frustrating to the point I've not been wanting to go anywhere.

So Hubby and our guys have talked me into at least having my hearing checked.They might have a fight on their hands if I have to wear one.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, that's crazy how expensive they are Munky. If insurance doesn't cover them, it should!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Gotta get moving, time to go vote!

A beautiful sunny fall morning to walk to the local polling place, only three blocks from my little apartment. 

I love the sound of the leaves rustling as I kick my way along the sidewalk.  

When I was a kid we used to pick up the prettiest leaves and bring them home to iron them under a towel and between sheets of wax paper to make them shine.  They made a nice Thanksgiving centerpiece mixed in with bittersweet or Japanese lanterns from the garden.  Today people go foraging at the local Target or Walmart to buy artificial leaves for Thanksgiving decorations!  Makes me kinda sad.

For those of you not familiar with, what we called, Japanese lanterns.


----------



## GotGarlic

What a great idea, Aunt Bea. I think I remember doing that with my Girl Scout troop. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty autumn pictures, ladies.

*Aunt Bea*, we had those in one of the gardens when I was a kid. In a place my Mom was not happy about!  Seemed to take forever to get them all so they wouldn't grow back. I always liked them...


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> All done with the garage.Looks good.We do have a floor!
> 
> Price checking now for hearing aids.It's   unbelievable how much they cost.
> $3000.00. WOT?
> Maybe it's better that I not have my hearing checked.Play ignorant because I can't hear you.LOL.I don't need one really.I am ignoring you!
> 
> Seriously though my hearing loss has become very apparent with everyone around me.I didn't realize how many social situations I was in that you would find me in a corner looking extremely bored.Well, I was.Peoples voices in a large crowded noisy room I couldn't make out what someone was saying to me.I'd walk away.It was frustrating to the point I've not been wanting to go anywhere.
> 
> So Hubby and our guys have talked me into at least having my hearing checked.They might have a fight on their hands if I have to wear one.



Munky, at least try one on and then decide. I started to lose my hearing as an infant in my right ear. I had my mastoids removed when I was three months old. A hearing test was part of my normal yearly physical. Now here I am 76 y.o. and even I have noticed that my left ear is starting to go also. If you have your back to me, all I hear is the standard Charlie Brown words. Wonw, wonw, wonw. You have to be facing me for me to understand what you are saying. 

A couple of the patients at Winthrop showed me their hearing aids. I never knew that they were wearing one for these past eight years. So as soon as I get through this plethora of appointments I have, I am heading for the audio department at BMC. If you wish to hide it, then let your hair grow to you chin. No one will see it. I do understand that it is a vanity thing. You would be surprised at how invisible today's hearing aids are.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> What a great idea, Aunt Bea. I think I remember doing that with my Girl Scout troop. Thanks for the reminder.



Martha Stewart had a craft project many years ago with the leaves. She had four different colored leaves, ironed them with the wax paper and then placed one between two pieces of craft glass with a metal aluminum tape that had glue on one side. They were the prettiest coasters. All the supplies could be bought at Michaels or A.C. Moore's. You can also get gold tape for the project. 


http://www.marthastewart.com/1002589/how-make-glass-coasters

Supplies are a lot less expensive when you buy them individually yourself than buying one of her kits. Her "kits" are priced so dang high and not always the best quality .


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Martha Stewart had a craft project many years ago with the leaves. She had four different colored leaves, ironed them with the wax paper and then placed one between two pieces of craft glass with a metal aluminum tape that had glue on one side. They were the prettiest coasters. All the supplies could be bought at Michaels or A.C. Moore's. You can also get gold tape for the project.
> 
> 
> Video: How To Make Glass Coasters | Martha Stewart
> 
> Supplies are a lot less expensive when you buy them individually yourself than buying one of her kits. Her "kits" are priced so dang high and not always the best quality .


Or you could get copper tape. It's used by people who make stained glass and would be beautiful with autumn colours. I sometimes mount pictures using copper tape.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Or you could get copper tape. It's used by people who make stained glass and would be beautiful with autumn colours. I sometimes mount pictures using copper tape.



Oh yeah. I forgot about the copper colored tape. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Addie

I went shopping early this morning and have been on the go all day. Preparing the meats for the freezer, slicing two heads of garlic for the fridge, one thing after another. Busy, busy, busy. There was a whole bunch of BBQ chickens from yesterday. I couldn't resist the price. I pulled off all the meat from the carcass and tossed it in a pot with carrot, celery, onion and made a stock that is so flavorful. Doesn't even need salt. I took a small spoonful for taste and had to contain myself not to drink it right down. It is now safely in the freezer labeled. I still have one more package of meat to rewrap, and then the sink which has a couple of dishes and utensils in it. But right now I have to take a break. Both my hips are screaming for mercy. So I took two Vicodin. I never do that. One now, and the second one a couple of hours later. I could use a nap right now. But too late in the day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> Pretty autumn pictures, ladies.
> 
> *Aunt Bea*, we had those in one of the gardens when I was a kid. In a place my Mom was not happy about!  Seemed to take forever to get them all so they wouldn't grow back. I always liked them...



They were more or less a weed/escapee in our garden too!

Same with these money plants.  They were a pain in the neck to my grandmother yet me mother could never get them to grow in her garden.  I remember having to sit and peel the outer shell from these, an early form of child abuse!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot about the copper colored tape. Thanks for the reminder.


The copper tape that the stained glass workers use is actual copper.


----------



## Kayelle

We just got home from our "city" visit. I saw the specialist about my aortic anurism and the good news is the recent ultrasound shows it's unchanged in the last 6mo. The bad news is that he wants my sons checked, as this may be hereditary.

Anyway, we're ready for the third and *final *round with the now famous lobsters. We picked up a huge King crab leg at the market to mix in with the lobster seafood salad.


----------



## Souschef

*Follow up on the lobster dinners*

After thinking about how the lobster video led us astray, I decided to make a comment on the author's website.
This is what I wrote:
*Thank you for that detailed method of fixing lobster tails and claws. We were very excited as this was to be an anniversary dinner. After an agonizing struggle to remove the raw meat from the tails in one piece, I watched your video a few times after dinner.and found it has a major error and omission.
First, your friend did not tell you the truth about the lobster. Florida lobsters are called spiny lobsters and do NOT have claws. The lobster you had is a New England cold water lobster.
Secondly, the meat in the tail as you were demonstrating removal was opaque, indicating it was at least  partially cooked,. This makes removing the meat infinitely easier.than if the tail meat is raw.
We did prepare it the way you demonstrated, and the results were excellent. We wish you success with your site.
*This is the video I am talking about:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMKq6JwCTYA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for work...


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready to have my hair bleached at bit then dyed...purple!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I so want purple hair.


----------



## bethzaring

DH is having shoulder surgery in 5 days.  Having a couple of muscles reattached and the bicep tendon repaired.  His right arm will be in a cradle until March.  We are getting lots of stuff done before he becomes one-armed.  Like finishing a fence and making a winter shelter for his motorcycle.  We plan lotsa dancing this weekend!


----------



## Andy M.

Doing weekly banking for SO and me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

wearing a kitten as a necklace, a purring neck warmer


----------



## Addie

Souschef said:


> After thinking about how the lobster video led us astray, I decided to make a comment on the author's website.
> This is what I wrote:
> *Thank you for that detailed method of fixing lobster tails and claws. We were very excited as this was to be an anniversary dinner. After an agonizing struggle to remove the raw meat from the tails in one piece, I watched your video a few times after dinner.and found it has a major error and omission.
> First, your friend did not tell you the truth about the lobster. Florida lobsters are called spiny lobsters and do NOT have claws. The lobster you had is a New England cold water lobster.
> Secondly, the meat in the tail as you were demonstrating removal was opaque, indicating it was at least  partially cooked,. This makes removing the meat infinitely easier.than if the tail meat is raw.
> We did prepare it the way you demonstrated, and the results were excellent. We wish you success with your site.
> *This is the video I am talking about:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMKq6JwCTYA



Unfortunately for the new cook to lobster, he failed to show how to break the claws and remove the meat. Including the meat from the knuckles. And the meat from the knuckles is really sweet. But I do love the way he finished off the tail.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> wearing a kitten as a necklace, a purring neck warmer


Sweet


----------



## Chef Munky

Have the house all to myself for a few hours.WOOO-HOOOO!

Now that I have it I don't know what to do with it.

It's lonely at the top.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Have the house all to myself for a few hours.WOOO-HOOOO!
> 
> Now that I have it I don't know what to do with it.
> 
> It's lonely at the top.



 I know the feeling.

Today I made the pumpkin cheesecake. Tomorrow it will be the Chocolate Chip one. I cleaned the kitchen once today and now I have to do it all over again. When I am baking, I try to clean as I go. But not today. I did the cookie crumbs last night. That is the easy part. Just getting all the ingredients together is a forever job. I still have 30 minutes for it to finish.

Will I have the strength tomorrow to make the second one? I think so. That one has less ingredients. And that will be it for my holiday cooking until Easter.


----------



## taxlady

I've been watching this video and the longer version. He's singing a song of my people and it's giving me goose bumps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfMIbBAJ1A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I've been watching this video and the longer version. He's singing a song of my people and it's giving me goose bumps.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRfMIbBAJ1A&feature=youtu.be



TL, I know you are of Scandinavian descent. Were you born there or just your folks? You take so much pride in your heritage. And I have to admire it. I wish my people did. My father was ashamed of being half Native American. He refused to even talk about it. If I wanted to know anything, I had to ask my two aunts. They told me that he got that attitude from his father. Who was full blooded. His father left the tribe when he was a teenager and headed for Nova Scotia for employment. A few years later he returned to the tribe and then headed for Massachusetts. Not much of a welcome here either. My grandfather and my father didn't live long enough to see the results of the suit the tribe won against the Federal and Commonwealth of Massachusetts. 

My grandfather had the good sense to register his children with the tribe. As a result they would have been eligible to be a recipient of the good fortune that came their way. But both my GF and father had so much shame in being Native American, I doubt they would have even filed for their share.


----------



## Chef Munky

Looking at Christmas Google pics of the town where were going to be moving to. They aren't messing around when they say they go BIG really BIG.Absolutely stunning.

It's a very nice clean town no matter what the season is.
I think I'll ask hubby if he wants to go home for the holidays this year.
Just a teaser visit.Who knows, we might just decide to stay.
Ho-HO-HO...


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> TL, I know you are of Scandinavian descent. Were you born there or just your folks? You take so much pride in your heritage. And I have to admire it. I wish my people did. My father was ashamed of being half Native American. He refused to even talk about it. If I wanted to know anything, I had to ask my two aunts. They told me that he got that attitude from his father. Who was full blooded. His father left the tribe when he was a teenager and headed for Nova Scotia for employment. A few years later he returned to the tribe and then headed for Massachusetts. Not much of a welcome here either. My grandfather and my father didn't live long enough to see the results of the suit the tribe won against the Federal and Commonwealth of Massachusetts.
> 
> My grandfather had the good sense to register his children with the tribe. As a result they would have been eligible to be a recipient of the good fortune that came their way. But both my GF and father had so much shame in being Native American, I doubt they would have even filed for their share.


I was born in the US, but I have lived in Denmark and Danish was my first language. My father's mother was a full blooded Sámi. I look like her. She wouldn't talk about it. The closest she got to talking about it was to say that I looked like her family. I think that back then the prejudice against indigenous people was so strong that some of the ones who "lived white" just didn't want to think about it.


----------



## CarolPa

Learn something new every day!  I never heard of Sami, so I googled and learned!


----------



## Addie

CarolPa said:


> Learn something new every day!  I never heard of Sami, so I googled and learned!



Thanks Carol. You got me to look it up also. In the fourth grade the very first country we studied in Geography was Denmark and the Laplanders. I was fascinated by them and as you can see, I have never forgotten that lesson. 

Considering they were looked down upon like my ancestors, no wonder I took an instant interest in them and was so fascinated.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I was born in the US, but I have lived in Denmark and Danish was my first language. My father's mother was a full blooded Sámi. I look like her. She wouldn't talk about it. The closest she got to talking about it was to say that I looked like her family. I think that back then the *prejudice against indigenous people was so strong *that some of the ones who "lived white" just didn't want to think about it.



After reading the whole history that Wiki had on the Laplanders, my next question is;

Do you still find that prejudice against the Samies here in North American when you are in  a Danish area or community? Did that prejudice follow these folks over here? 

I have to admire the fight they put up over the years to maintain their identity as to who they are and their culture.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> After reading the whole history that Wiki had on the Laplanders, my next question is;
> 
> Do you still find that prejudice against the Samies here in North American when you are in  a Danish area or community? Did that prejudice follow these folks over here?
> 
> I have to admire the fight they put up over the years to maintain their identity as to who they are and their culture.


Well, the prejudice isn't really from Danes, because the Sámi don't live in Denmark. The prejudice is more in Norway, Sweden, and Finland. Nowadays, it's not so much individuals being prejudiced as government. I haven't found any prejudice in the Swedish community in Montreal. Scandinavians are always surprised that I speak fluent Danish and sound like a Dane. 

I occasionally get some prejudice against Native North Americans, because that's what a lot of people assume I am when they look at me.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Well, the prejudice isn't really from Danes, because the Sámi don't live in Denmark. The prejudice is more in Norway, Sweden, and Finland. Nowadays, it's not so much individuals being prejudiced as government. I haven't found any prejudice in the Swedish community in Montreal. Scandinavians are always surprised that I speak fluent Danish and sound like a Dane.
> 
> *I occasionally get some prejudice against Native North Americans, because that's what a lot of people assume I am when they look at me*.



I hope they feel foolish, embarrassed and small when they realize what a mistake they have made. They are showing their prejudice side. Not very pretty.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I hope they feel foolish, embarrassed and small when they realize what a mistake they have made. They are showing their prejudice side. Not very pretty.


If I bother to tell them they were mistaken, I make sure they understand that I have Swedish native blood and I am offended by their prejudice to anyone.

I have been called a "savage". That shocked the heck out of me. I didn't think anyone used that term nowadays.


----------



## simonbaker

LPBeier said:


> I am basically staying home today waiting for call-backs from doctors and labs for test results and appointments for more tests. They are still unsure what is going on with my kidneys so I am once again in limbo.
> 
> So, plans include some baking, writing and cleaning house!



Hope all goes well with your test results.  Sending positive thoughts & prayers to you!


----------



## CarolPa

I agree that they should be embarassed about their prejudices, even if they weren't wrong about you.  

Hope they find what's wrong, Laurie.


----------



## taxlady

I have been spending too much time finding out about Sámis. Now I remember why I quit doing that. The injustices that have been and are still being perpetrated against them just makes me too angry. Found a FB group for Sámis in North America!


----------



## Chef Munky

*Should Be Doing*

Laundry.
Straightening up the house.
Packing for another trip to S.F.
Getting dressed.
Deciding on what to make for dinner.

The whole thought of it all just makes me want to take a nap.
Too much thinking.It's   bad for your health.


----------



## Cheryl J

Doing laundry and packing, too - or at least thinking about what to pack.  I'm spending this weekend in beautiful Death Valley National Park with my daughter, SIL, and 3 grandsons. We're staying overnight at Furnace Creek - should be fun. Good eats and lots of exploring await. 

The Inn at Furnace Creek | Furnace Creek Resort - Death Valley National Park


----------



## taxlady

Enjoy your weekend getaway Cheryl. That resort looks wonderful.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looks lovely, Cheryl, have fun!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Dawg and Taxy.  We're all looking forward to it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice "inn", *Cheryl*! Looks like a great place for an extended birthday celebration.  Hope you have a great time with your family.


----------



## GotGarlic

Death... Furnace... Sounds like a blast!  hee hee!  Have a great time, Cheryl!


----------



## Kayelle

OHHHH Cheryl, I've never been to Death Valley but the *star gazing* alone would be worth the trip! CG, you're husband would love it there! Watch this viedo. 
Enjoy your great trip Cheryl!!

Stargazing | Furnace Creek Resort - Death Valley National Park


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, that is a great idea! I must admit the thought of stargazing never crossed my mind when I looked at the resort's page. Shame on me. Maybe Himself and I should consider a road trip. :

FWIW, we were lucky to build our house here in what is know as *The Last Green Valley*. Considering that we aren't all that far from Boston, Providence, or Hartford, we have rather dark skies in our neck of the woods. I was able to clearly spot the Milky Way more times in one week when we first moved here than I could see in a year back home.

*********************

I'm currently nursing a headache. The wind has been blowing hard all evening, so that might be the cause. Or maybe it was the 3 hours or so of non-stop TV viewing while mini-binging on the Rizzoli & Isles discs we got from the library. OR it could be that my BAC levels dropped too low - the headache seems to be going away as I sip on some red wine.  Then again, the wind has quit too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, GG, Kay, and CG! 

GG, not only is there "Death..." and "Furnace..." names, there's also areas with the name "Devil" this or that. 

Kay, you and the SC should get out to Death Valley sometime.  It really is a spectacular place, despite the name and being completely out in the middle of nowhere.  We actually *will* be out under the amazing stars, as the reason we're going is because it's Death Valley Days Thursday through this Sunday, and my SIL and his family are one of the bands playing for the visitors' musical enjoyment.   He and his family have been playing their music together for decades, and the concerts are being held up through late evening under the stars on a bandstand.  We won't watch ALL of the bands, but hope to see several.  

CG, I'm hoping that at least one of us will be able to get a good shot of the Milky Way - it's incredible, isn't it??!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm in shock over what is happening in Paris. Such a devastating situation over there. I'm praying for peace to be restored there, and for safety for our own country and peoples. Heaven help us all.


----------



## Dawgluver

It made me sick. Friends recently got back from a tour of Europe, and absolutely adored Paris.


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, the whole situation in Paris is freaking me out. I spent too much time following it. Very sad.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't know what to say about Paris. I'm just


----------



## Katie H

What am I doing?  I'm sitting on my behinder...knitting.

I have been on severe walking restriction the last 5 weeks or so and I am having to find ways to amuse myself.  I HATE sitting still for very long, which means this has my wings clipped big time!  I'd better get used to it.  I still have several months of this ahead of me.

I dearly love to knit and I've been spending a lot of time doing that.  Part of two of our granddaughters' Christmas will be knitted layettes for their American Girl Bitty Baby dolls.  I've been having a blast making the tiny little outfits and blankets.  The two layettes will most likely be done by next weekend...if I drag my feet, um, knitting needles.  Then I'll have to find or create something else to fill my boredom time.

I have tons and tons of bits and pieces of scrap yarn that can probably be turned into something neat.  I'm just hitting a blank coming up with an idea.  

The last time I had this dilemma, I used the yarn to make 100 preemie hats for Vanderbilt's (Nashville) NICU.  They were so cute and colorful and I cranked them out like a popcorn popper pops corn.  There must be some other place that needs _something_ I can knit or crochet.


----------



## GotGarlic

I know what you mean, Katie. The neuropathy in my feet keeps me from doing lots of the things I want to do. Maybe I'll take up knitting this year. 

I found this page that lists lots of organizations that take knitted and crocheted items for charity: http://www.crochet.org/?page=charity


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I've gone back to carrying a side arm but think this area safe. I could see it happening in the lower 48 soon. 

It's a rainy day so am staying inside and do chores that always need to be done.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

GotGarlic said:


> I know what you mean, Katie. The neuropathy in my feet keeps me from doing lots of the things I want to do. Maybe I'll take up knitting this year.
> 
> I found this page that lists lots of organizations that take knitted and crocheted items for charity: Crochet For Charity - Crochet Guild of America (CGOA)



My church has a knitting group that makes things for St. Laurence Ministries. My mom passed away in 2010 and left behind an afgan she was knitting. It wasn't finished, gave it to one of the ladies, and she will see it gets done and to donate.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> I know what you mean, Katie. The neuropathy in my feet keeps me from doing lots of the things I want to do. Maybe I'll take up knitting this year.
> 
> I found this page that lists lots of organizations that take knitted and crocheted items for charity: Crochet For Charity - Crochet Guild of America (CGOA)




Thanks, GotGarlic.  Not neuropathy here, just an invasive and complex surgery on my right heel.  This, too, shall pass.

I have bookmarked your link and have "grazed" a few of its listed sites.  I think I've found a few that will be helpful to me.  If for no other reason than to use up all manner of scrap yarn.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Thanks, GotGarlic.  Not neuropathy here, just an invasive and complex surgery on my right heel.  This, too, shall pass.
> 
> I have bookmarked your link and have "grazed" a few of its listed sites.  I think I've found a few that will be helpful to me.  If for no other reason than to use up all manner of scrap yarn.



No, I didn't think it was the same cause. Same effect, though. 

I'm glad I could help


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm looking for something to occupy my time today.Just keep moving is the game plan.Great idea Katie.

I'll be the Lil' Knit Whit (SP?) Isle # 1!

Knowing you like to sew, and probably have a great stash of scrap fabric that needs a home as well.
Wouldn't your Granddaughter's love one of these?

Pffft...I'm really partial to the Blueberry one.Just sayin'

And yes I DO need my entire life in a bag!


5 Knit Clutch Patterns


----------



## Addie

Thursday, one of the residents and myself took a trip into Boston with The Ride. As we were talking to the driver, she was telling us that her wedding gown was too small for her daughter and so she didn't know what to do with it. I suggested that she Google 'newborn outfits from wedding gowns.' There are organizations all across the country that cut up donated white wedding gowns and make burial outfits for stillborn and other babies that don't make it out of the NICU alive. She was so touched by the idea that as soon as she finds the info, she is going to pass it along to the women in her church to donate their gowns also. My RAK for the day. 

But we walked so much in town, that when I got home, I hit my bed immediately and spent all day Friday in bed. Today we had planned to go to a large estate sale in the next town over. My right hip wouldn't let me out of bed. I had to call Pirate to get my wheelchair out so I could take care of my personal needs. I swore when I got out of that wheelchair eight years ago, I would never get back into it. Lesson learned. Don't push myself so hard next time. I can now walk around a bit in my apartment, but that is it.

Today we were having "Witches Winds". Those are very strong winds without the rain or other weather related problems. Sun was shining brightly. We were having gusts up to 35 mph. All of a sudden I heard what sounded like the wind of a tornado coming toward the open window. I got up and went to the window to close it and a big board hit it right in the middle of the screen. Scared the living daylights out of me. Then I go in the small room and look at the tree across the street. Just in time to see the whole top of the tree get blown off. Sun still shining. Those folks were lucky it didn't land on their home.


----------



## Souschef

*Tourist train*

Today I worked on the Fillmore & Western train. We had a group of about 100 seniors to go on a murder mystery luncheon. They all seemed to enjoy it. I also took my copilot along to helop. He really enjoyed it too.
We have an Angel Flight scheduled for Tuesday. The fact the sun is setting around 5 PM (not 2 PM) curtails my flying as our airport is not lighted.


----------



## GotGarlic

Lots to do today, as DH likes to say. I'm getting ready to go to the store and get a few last ingredients to make sauce for lasagna for DH's birthday Saturday. I also need to start a list of things to do before we leave for Michigan Wednesday. My MIL is in the hospital; she's been very sick for a few weeks now and had a stroke-type event while in the hospital. She was moved to the ICU and seemed to be getting better - they were planning to release her to rehab tomorrow - but then she had a setback yesterday. DH is teaching a professional development class Tuesday night, and doesn't feel that he can skip that, so we're going Wednesday. 

His dad needs help, too. He had a stroke last year; he recovered well, but he's not eating well. We're going to do some major cooking while we're there - make freezer meals out of whatever ingredients they have (and whatever we need to buy) so he can just thaw and heat. I guess we'll also take the turkey I bought to make stock with. We'll roast it there and leave the leftovers for his dad. Not sure yet how long we'll be gone.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear of your and DH's family illnesses.  Have a safe trip.  I'm sure your cooking will whet FIL's appetite.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Lots to do today, as DH likes to say. I'm getting ready to go to the store and get a few last ingredients to make sauce for lasagna for DH's birthday Saturday. I also need to start a list of things to do before we leave for Michigan Wednesday. My MIL is in the hospital; she's been very sick for a few weeks now and had a stroke-type event while in the hospital. She was moved to the ICU and seemed to be getting better - they were planning to release her to rehab tomorrow - but then she had a setback yesterday. DH is teaching a professional development class Tuesday night, and doesn't feel that he can skip that, so we're going Wednesday.
> 
> His dad needs help, too. He had a stroke last year; he recovered well, but he's not eating well. We're going to do some major cooking while we're there - make freezer meals out of whatever ingredients they have (and whatever we need to buy) so he can just thaw and heat. I guess we'll also take the turkey I bought to make stock with. We'll roast it there and leave the leftovers for his dad. Not sure yet how long we'll be gone.



So sorry to hear all this bad news GG. Sounds like you will have your hands full. Your in-laws are so fortunate to have you for their daughter-in-law. I am sure you husband  appreciates all your efforts on their behalf.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hang in there, GG. Don't forget to take care of yourself while you're taking care of DH's dad and things around the inlaws' home. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.  (Hug)


----------



## Addie

It is Sunday. Spike showed up and Pirate is here. Guess what is on my TV. And the Pats game hasn't even started yet. I think I have lost control of my television.

So I have been busy making the soup for my daughter and cleaning up the kitchen. How does it manage to get into such a mess. I try to clean as I go. But then I was in bed for two days recovering from my venture into downtown Boston on Thursday. That really took it ALL out of me. Two days to recover.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you. DH just talked to my MIL's nurse. She is still not doing well - mostly sleeps and isn't lucid when she's awake - and my FIL is having a hard time dealing with it, so we are going up Tuesday instead (there's stuff we need to do tomorrow). Their 56th anniversary is also this Saturday. I feel so badly for him. For all of them


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you. DH just talked to my MIL's nurse. She is still not doing well - mostly sleeps and isn't lucid when she's awake - and my FIL is having a hard time dealing with it, so we are going up Tuesday instead (there's stuff we need to do tomorrow). Their 56th anniversary is also this Saturday. I feel so badly for him. For all of them



GG, may I ask, how is DH handling all this bad news? My heart goes out to him. It has to be really rough to have both parents in a bad way just around the holidays. Good luck and take our prayers with you.


----------



## taxlady

Aw GG, sorry to hear that. (((Hugs))) and positive vibes going in your direction.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, GG.  Safe travels.


----------



## Addie

Okay Andy. What a nail biter and a heart stopper. I think I must have had a few heart attacks during that game. 

But I have to give it to the Giants. They MADE us earn that win. They definitely outplayed us. And Pirate keeps telling me, "Aren't you the one who doesn't like football?" I have been found out.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Watching football and so many good games. I hated to see the Giants lose but that's the breaks but chuffed the Broncos got spanked. Now waiting for the Seahawks and not holding my breath on them either.


----------



## Kayelle

Sending best wishes and prayers for you and your loved ones *GG*. I know you'll stay strong for all of them in their time of need. You bless yourself by being a blessing to them.


----------



## Andy M.

Watched the Patriots - Giants game.  That was a very competitive game that was resolved by a field goal with one second to play.  

Pats are still undefeated @ 9-0.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> GG, may I ask, how is DH handling all this bad news? My heart goes out to him. It has to be really rough to have both parents in a bad way just around the holidays. Good luck and take our prayers with you.



Addie, he's a rock - just wonderful. He's worried, of course, but he's doing fine. Thanks for asking.

And thanks, taxy and Kayelle. I appreciate it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Watched the Patriots - Giants game.  That was a very competitive game that was resolved by a field goal with one second to play.
> 
> Pats are still undefeated @ 9-0.



They sure made the Pats earn that win!


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, sending thoughts and prayers to you for your trip to see MIL tomorrow.  Be safe...and hoping for the best. (((hugs)))


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you to those of you who messaged me and asked about my birthday weekend getaway in Death Valley National Park.  

It was an amazing weekend, and I'll always remember it. I didn't really know what to expect, so I just overpacked and went with the flow. Instead of staying in the overly spendy Furnace Creek Inn, my daughter rented a nice little rustic cabin for the two of us and the three grandkids (way more kid friendly and none of the silly dress codes) My son in law stayed in their travel trailer in the nearby campground with other family members who were in their travel trailers as well. I was happy to have a real bed. LOL

The first night we all met for dinner fireside at the family's campsite under the stars - my SIL put a candle in my meatloaf and all 20 in attendance there sang happy birthday.  Then we went to the concert under the Milky Way to watch my SIL and his family sing and play their music. More concerts the next day, and a little exploring. We went for a covered wagon ride through the park, thanks to a very nice friend of my SIL's and two beautiful strong horses. The grands especially loved that, we all did. 

We wanted to stop and have a nice filling afternoon lunch before our trip home but there are only 3 restaurants there, and 2 of them couldn't accommodate our party of 20.  The last one we stopped at was just closing to get ready for the dinner rush, but they opened up just for us and then locked the front door.  We had the whole place to ourselves with amazing personalized service and a lovely meal. 

The drive home was interesting - we got stuck in the middle of an intense sandstorm on that long desolate desert highway and had to stop many times behind my SIL, who was pulling the travel trailer in front of us. Yikes. Couldn't see the road in front of us. Finally made it home safe and sound about 5 hours later than we expected to.  I will never forget this past weekend - it was awesome.   

If you made it this far, thanks for reading! LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad it worked out for you, Cheryl, and it sure sounds, um, interesting!  Welcome back!  So happy that you had a phenomenal time with your daughter, SIL,  and the grands!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Dawg.


----------



## taxlady

Sounds like a great weekend Cheryl. I'm glad you enjoyed your birthday. And Happy Birthday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, it sounds like you have a whole bunch of new family time memories! Glad to hear that you really enjoyed your time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad you had a great time, Cheryl - except for that last part  Also glad you're all home safely.


----------



## GotGarlic

I wanted to let you know that my MIL is improving. Yesterday they moved her to a regular room and today the plan is to release her to a rehab facility. She will probably be there for a couple of weeks, so my FIL will need some meals and a little education on how to assemble meals from supermarket cooked foods. 

We're also going to make some springerles and pfeffernüsse - traditional German Christmas cookies my MIL used to make when DH was growing up


----------



## Andy M.

That's good news, GG.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I wanted to let you know that my MIL is improving. Yesterday they moved her to a regular room and today the plan is to release her to a rehab facility. She will probably be there for a couple of weeks, so my FIL will need some meals and a little education on how to assemble meals from supermarket cooked foods.
> 
> We're also going to make some springerles and pfeffernüsse - traditional German Christmas cookies my MIL used to make when DH was growing up



Great News GG! Any chance MIL will be home in time for Christmas? So glad you had good news to report.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl, sounds like one fantastic weekend. Happy Birthday.


----------



## taxlady

GG, phew! You're a sweety for helping take care of your FIL and for making German Xmas cookies.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good to hear your MIL is recovering, GG!


----------



## Kayelle

What a great sounding trip Cheryl! Those desert sand storms can be *terrifying *and I'm so glad you're home safe and sound! 

GG, things are sounding better, and thanks for the update.


----------



## GotGarlic

Taxy, we're driving so we're going to take my KitchenAid stand mixer  

The recipes are from my MIL. They call for things whipping eggs for 20 minutes, then later mixing in the flour for half an hour! I never made them till DH gave me the mixer and I still need him to help me roll out the dough. Springerles have one very stiff dough!   The ladies who made these by hand back in the day have my utmost respect.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Taxy, we're driving so we're going to take my KitchenAid stand mixer
> 
> The recipes are from my MIL. They call for things whipping eggs for 20 minutes, then later mixing in the flour for half an hour! I never made them till DH gave me the mixer and I still need him to help me roll out the dough. Springerles have one very stiff dough!   The ladies who made these by hand back in the day have my utmost respect.



GG I was telling Pirate about your journey to help your in-laws and he thinks you are just awesome. He has friends who absolutely hate their in-laws and refuse to do anything for them. Even in their advanced years. One refuses to allow his wife to use the car to drive to her mother's home. "I am not going to let her waste my gas on her family." When Pirate heard those words out of his mouth, he decked him right there on the spot. His friend is now divorced and rightly so. 

And BTW I think Pirate is right.


----------



## Souschef

*Another Angel Flight*

It was supposed to be an easy flight- Santa Barbara, Santa Monica, and home. We were sweating the forecast high (40-50 mph) winds, but as forecast, they died down at 5 AM. It was a beautiful calm day that we picked up our patient, (throat cancer) and got him to the lady who would drive him to the UCLA Medical Canter.
I called Kayelle to tell her I was heading home, and she was very concerned about the weather. It turns out the TV weather guessers were reporting high winds all day!


----------



## taxlady

SC, I'm glad the weather changed for the better.

I just finished backing up my old computer to an external hard drive, so I can transfer the data to my new computer. I just wish Firefox sync was working as advertised. It isn't updating the passwords. I guess I'll be spending some time searching help and maybe the user forums. sigh


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so much, ladies. 
-------------------------------------------
GG, I'm probably too late but want to wish you a safe journey again, and a happy anniversary to your MIL and FIL. 

SC, good to hear you made another flight safe and sound. 

I pick up my grandson Tyler from school every day now since his mom got a new job.  We have such a good time, and IMO there's no better babysitter than a grandparent.    Today was the first day in a week that the weather was nice enough to walk to and from school again. Searching the 'net now for ideas for Christmas treats to make with him after school - he would love to help decorate cookies.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you so much, ladies.
> -------------------------------------------
> GG, I'm probably too late but want to wish you a safe journey again, and a happy anniversary to your MIL and FIL.
> 
> SC, good to hear you made another flight safe and sound.
> 
> I pick up my grandson Tyler from school every day now since his mom got a new job.  We have such a good time, and IMO there's no better babysitter than a grandparent.    Today was the first day in a week that the weather was nice enough to walk to and from school again. Searching the 'net now for ideas for Christmas treats to make with him after school - *he would love to help decorate cookies*.



Cheryl, I used to let my g'daughter use the cookie cutter for the cookies and she really thought and told everyone who ate one, that she made them all by herself. I never corrected her. If she believed it, then it was so. Just like having Santa bringing all the toys. I think you know the trick of using a sandwich bag with a zip lock top as a frosting tube. Just cut the snip off and hand it to the child. I used to let her put the eyes on first, then a smile. And I would never frost any when she was doing hers. I did that once and she was devastated. Mine looked so much prettier than hers. After that I just made the frosting, fixed the bag and made suggestions to what she could put on the cookie next. The reason for the sandwich bag vs. a pastry bag is that the frosting can come out the top too easily from a pastry bag. The zip lock keeps it inside, less mess for the child (and you.) 

When it wasn't a holiday, we would make PB cookies. I let her do the criss cross with the fork. To this day they are still her favorite cookie.

I think we all agree that Christmas is for kids. With five kids I found this out as soon as the oldest was about four y.o. It started with her. I put the lights on and any decorations that were going to hang above her ability to reach. If she hung four on one branch, then four stayed where she put them. As the kids came along they each in turn got the bottom branches. And the older ones the upper ones. Once they were all grown enough I still put on the lights and let them have at the tree with the same rules applying. And the bigger kids could not criticize the little kids. Now matter how ugly they thought it looked. All five left home and started their own families. So the day after Thanksgiving I would have all the g,kids over to decorate the tree. 

Personally, I didn't care if I put up another tree by then. But it was a chance for the grandkids to all get together for a fun day. The same rules applied. With one additional rule. Any child under five, had to have a parent spend the day with them. All the decorations were made of wood, including the train garlands. When my own kids were small, they were all plastic. After, they all got a half of a Pillsbury roll of Christmas cookies to cut and I would bake them. Then they got to eat them with a cup of hot cocoa. Some years I would have a simple craft for them to do. Simple ones for the little ones, (pages from a Christmas coloring book with plenty of crayons) more difficult ones for the older kids. Fortunately I had a large dining room table and all the kids along with the parents could fit around it. I had to borrow some chairs from the Salvation Army. At the end of the day, not only the kids but myself were totally exhausted. I gave the kids and g,kids (and great, g,kids) some very happy memories for the holidays. To this day, they still mention it when the holidays roll around. 

Today I make Rudolph the Red Nose Reindeer Candy Canes for the Christmas Party at the church to hand out to the kids for their church party. 

I should write a handbook for parents and g,parents on how to create memories for the children that will always stay with them. After more than 30 years of doing this, I have it all down pat. I still believe Christmas is for the kids. The adults have their religious ceremonies to get them through the holidays.

How many times have you said, "Please Dear Lord, keep me from killing these kids today."


----------



## Addie

Cheryl I forgot. Have fun with your grandson this holiday and really enjoy watching him become soooo excited about Santa coming and all that goes with his idea of Christmas. 

That goes for all you grandparents. Let the fun begin!!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Cheryl I forgot. Have fun with your grandson this holiday and really enjoy watching him become soooo excited about Santa coming and all that goes with his idea of Christmas.
> 
> That goes for all you grandparents. Let the fun begin!!!


 
Thank you, Addie.  We're all looking forward to the holiday season.


----------



## creative

I have just made a thread on a spiritual forum called 
the positive, transforming power that can come from a crisis

I heard one witness in Paris say he saw a woman die in front of him.  

It made him vow to be kinder to people...._he felt he owed those that died, that much






_


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful flower and lovely sentiment, creative.

DH brought home a rotisserie chicken for lunch yesterday, even though we were getting a lasagna meal later.  I de-meated it, and now the carcass is simmering with onion, celery, carrot, and herbs.  It's nasty, cold and very windy out, so a good day to make stock.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful flower and lovely sentiment, creative.
> 
> DH brought home a rotisserie chicken for lunch yesterday, even though we were getting a lasagna meal later.  I de-meated it, and now the carcass is simmering with onion, celery, carrot, and herbs.  It's nasty, cold and very windy out, so a *good day to make stock*.



The very best time to make stock. And it makes the house smell so good. 

About a month ago I made a pot of chicken and rice soup. MMMMM! There was about just one bowl left, so into the freezer it went. Pirate took it out yesterday and finished it off. I think that 'second day tastes better' kicked in. He raved about that bowl of soup all day. Time to make another pot of soup for the freezer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I cleaned the refrigerator this morning and made room for the turkey, so it can thaw over the next few days.

Made a small pot of split pea soup for lunch.

Now I'm doing some searches looking for inspiration.  I'm looking for a couple of simple meals for the days leading up to the holiday feast.  Now that it is cold I may make a pot of beans n' greens or Zuppa Toscana to take care of a couple nights and fill in with an omelet or a couple of hot dogs to round things out.  I don't want anything too fancy or that involves leftovers in the days leading up to Thanksgiving.  

What do you folks usually serve in the days leading up to a major holiday?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Much like you, Aunt Bea.  Simple meals like mushroom soup, bean soups and grilled cheese.  Today will be our last big meal, we are going to the city and eating at a fantastic Mexican Restaurant.


----------



## MarcD

I know what I'm doing right now.....reclaiming my work surfaces in the kitchen. The island is a 'catch all' and most times I only have half the 3' X 6' surface area to work on......

Re-organizing the cabinets is also underway.......


----------



## Chef Munky

*Shop Til You Drop Baby!*

Up wayyy too early.This isn't normal.Noon has become my new normal.

Going shopping to spoil my sister rotten.

Hope she likes what I've picked out.All I have to do is pick it all up,have it wrapped and sent off.

She's having difficulties adjusting to life without Mom.So I think a little pampering is in order, things that are just for her and her alone is a nice way of showing her how to get the ball rolling.

@Addie,
Please don't give me ANY advice or comments on how YOU would handle things.Thank you in advance!


----------



## bakechef

Thinking about getting up to tidy up the house.  Work has been so crazy, I've been working long hours that the house looks more "lived in" than I would like.  Since mom is coming tuesday and I'll have a house full of guests, there is no better time than the present!


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Up wayyy too early.This isn't normal.Noon has become my new normal.
> 
> Going shopping to spoil my sister rotten.
> 
> Hope she likes what I've picked out.All I have to do is pick it all up,have it wrapped and sent off.
> 
> She's having difficulties adjusting to life without Mom.So I think a little pampering is in order, things that are just for her and her alone is a nice way of showing her how to get the ball rolling.
> 
> @Addie,
> Please don't give me ANY advice or comments on how YOU would handle things.Thank you in advance!


 
Condolences again on the loss of your dear mother, Munky.  While you're pampering your sweet sister, don't forget to do something nice for yourself as well.


----------



## Dawgluver

The snow knocked out our Directv satellite dish.  DH wanted to watch "the game", but neither one of us do much with ladders anymore, and the dish is on the roof.  I convinced him to use the apple picker pole which I wrapped in a rag, to knock the snow off.  It worked!


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished cutting up 4 pounds of boneless chuck for chili.  I'll probably cook it tomorrow for dinner.  Now I'm finishing up the last of the pulled from the freezer in a sandwich for lunch.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good idea, Dawg! 

--------------
Grilling rib eyes with my brother tomorrow around noon, and just now thought I better make sure I have enough lump charcoal.  Glad I checked - headed out to the big box store for more.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I are in a cooking marathon for his dad. I'm sitting down for a few minutes of rest while he makes meat and veggie sauce for stuffed bell peppers. 

Here area a few other meals we've made for him.


----------



## GotGarlic

Terrible, blurry picture  Here's a better one.


----------



## taxlady

What all does it say on those labels? Content and heating instructions?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> What all does it say on those labels? Content and heating instructions?



Yup.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Up wayyy too early.This isn't normal.Noon has become my new normal.
> 
> Going shopping to spoil my sister rotten.
> 
> Hope she likes what I've picked out.All I have to do is pick it all up,have it wrapped and sent off.
> 
> She's having difficulties adjusting to life without Mom.So I think a little pampering is in order, things that are just for her and her alone is a nice way of showing her how to get the ball rolling.
> 
> @Addie,
> Please don't give me ANY advice or comments on how YOU would handle things.Thank you in advance!



I know she will appreciate all your effort on her behalf.


----------



## Addie

I cleaned out the fridge and rearranged the freezer. I now have enough room between the two for at least three turkeys. It is amazing how much space you can gain when you toss out all those half empty bottles you know you will never finish. No turkey for me though. I don't like it. Only the thigh meat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm resting. Busy cleaning again today (who's idea was it that dust isn't an attractive decoration) and I've earned a sit-down. We have an antique barrister's cabinet in the living room - it has a base and top, plus four storage sections. I took every little thing off of and out of the entire piece, disassembling the unit and polishing up all the wood and glass. Once clean, I reversed the process. Whew, am I glad that the inside is cleaned for another couple of years! Had to take our collection of various beer-drinking vessels off of a smaller, open cabinet. That wasn't quite as bad since there isn't any glass to break and it's a lot smaller. One room down, six more plus a staircase and hallway and 2 1/2 bathrooms to go  




Chef Munky said:


> Up wayyy too early.This isn't normal.Noon has become my new normal...


My best buddy back home always says the best sleep in between the hours of 10:00 and noon. She's right.  I just figure my body is in the eastern time zone but my body *clock* is in Hawaii.   ~~  BTW Munky, you are a gem of a sister. If I had a sister, I would want her to be sweet like you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Admiring the wonderful bench Daddy made for my dining room. Now I can seat three more people without resorting to steel folding chairs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It passes the SBK inspection.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, that's beautiful, Princess.  Your dad is very talented!  And the kitty is a nice touch.  Glad it passes his inspection.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lovely, PF, and thank goodness, kitty-approved!


----------



## Andy M.

Daddy does good work!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, that's beautiful, Princess.  Your dad is very talented!  And the kitty is a nice touch.  Glad it passes his inspection.



Yes, I gave Dad the dimensions and he did the rest.  Looks so much better than I imagined.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Your Daddy does some fine looking woodworking, PF. Pegs instead of nails, too? Or is it just wood putty covering up sunken nail heads?

Himself was wondering what kinds of woods your Dad used. His guess is knotty pine seat with maple legs.

BTW, you have a very cute inspector. Himself was impressed with his paw of approval.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely, PF, and thank goodness, kitty-approved!



thank you, Django (his new, more appropriate name) thinks it's a great place to ambush his gramma's from.



Andy M. said:


> Daddy does good work!



Yes, he does wonderful work.  Mom says he's been waiting for me to ask him to build something.  When I offered to pay for it, he told me "No".  Turns out it is all reclaimed lumber.  The only hardware is the screws holding the top on the frame.  He did oak pegs to hold the frame together.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Your Daddy does some fine looking woodworking, PF. Pegs instead of nails, too? Or is it just wood putty covering up sunken nail heads?
> 
> *Himself was wondering what kinds of woods your Dad used. His guess is knotty pine seat with maple legs.
> *
> BTW, you have a very cute inspector. Himself was impressed with his paw of approval.



The legs are spruce, pine sides, fir top and the oak pegs.  The legs were from a 4x4 he dug up in the yard, trimmed down to the good wood.  The top is from shelves he had in his garage in Laramie, oak scraps he rounded, the sides 1x4's he took off the walls in the garage here. The top is two 2 x 8's glued and pegged together, planed smooth for a 15 inch wide seating surface.  It is a total of 18 inches high and he put a satin varnish on to protect it until I decide if I want to make it match the table.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Turns out it is all reclaimed lumber...


Geez, if YOUR Dad and MY Dad would ever have lived near each other, boy the two of them could have had a blast together. My Dad was great at repurposing and recycling things before they ever were a "thing".



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...The legs were from a 4x4 he dug up in the yard, trimmed down to the good wood.  The top is from shelves he had in his garage in Laramie, oak scraps he rounded...


Himself is greatly impressed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...the sides 1x4's he took off the walls in the garage here...


And is that wall still standing???


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez, if YOUR Dad and MY Dad would ever have lived near each other, boy the two of them could have had a blast together. My Dad was great at repurposing and recycling things before they ever were a "thing".
> 
> 
> Himself is greatly impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And is that wall still standing???



Dad has always been good at reusing.  Thanks Himself, I'll let Dad know.

He built a work bench using old oak planks he found in his mother's garage, it was planking my Grand Father had removed when he contracted to replace a gymnasium floor, that was a beautiful bench.  I helped with sanding and linseed oiling it.

He took the 1 x 4's down to insulate the garage and then put up drywall.  He spends a lot of time in there in the winter.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, I gave Dad the dimensions and he did the rest.  Looks so much better than I imagined.



Nice bench, make sure dad signs and dates it underneath!!!

This could be the beginning of a great father daughter team!


----------



## taxlady

Aunt Bea said:


> Nice bench, make sure dad signs and dates it underneath!!!
> 
> This could be the beginning of a great father daughter team!


ditto


----------



## Kayelle

Can there be anything better than the giving and receiving of gifts made from the ?

What great gifts GG, Munky and PF!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

My FIL kept saying he didn't deserve what we did for him. He's such a sweet man, and he's lost without his wife. 

I think we made over 50 meals for him. We also encouraged him to take to the rehab facility some things my MIL really likes, like a special blanket, a couple of pillows and her favorite coffee cup and creamer.

This stroke hit DH's mother hard. She can't talk and can barely move. We're hoping she will improve enough that my FIL can take her home, but he will need a lot of help.

At least now his freezer is full of food and not just ingredients


----------



## Andy M.

You and DH have been hard at work!! Dad will not forget this.


----------



## taxlady

Wow GG, that's awfully sweet of you. Don't poop yourself out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Lovely gesture, and a lot of work, GG!

I cleaned out the coat closet.  We have a whole bunch of coats that were rarely worn, and in excellent shape.  Sadly, we no longer have a consignment shop in town.  I'm hesitant to just drop them off at Goodwill so they can profit from them, but since I want to get rid of them, it's probably what I'll do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No coat drives in your area?  Those coats got to those who need them free of charge.


----------



## Dawgluver

These are adult coats.  I don't have kids coats.

Maybe I'll check with some of the churches.  DH and I both wear Talls.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Lovely gesture, and a lot of work, GG!
> 
> I cleaned out the coat closet.  We have a whole bunch of coats that were rarely worn, and in excellent shape.  Sadly, we no longer have a consignment shop in town.  I'm hesitant to just drop them off at Goodwill so they can profit from them, but since I want to get rid of them, it's probably what I'll do.


Doesn't Goodwill use the money to pay the workers? That's how it was explained to me when I was kid.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Adults need coats, too!


----------



## Dawgluver

Goodwill sells for a profit.  They do pay their workers minimum wage.  The guy who runs Goodwill makes millions.

I agree, adults need coats too!


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I tag-teamed it hee hee! I sat at the table and chopped and minced, then gave him directions for cooking much of it. When I did the cooking, I took frequent breaks. 

I think the experience of planning and cooking for 25 teachers a couple times a year for the last 10 years helped a lot!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawg, it would be so rewarding to personally give a coat to someone who's cold.  There are ways that can be done. I don't know that it would be a safe thing to do by going to a skid row, but it sure sounds like great solution. Maybe your local connection to those great United Way cooks could give you some answers.


----------



## Cheryl J

The last time I had surplus coats, I gave them to the Salvation Army along with the donations to their Thanksgiving Dinner food drive, with hopes that they actually went to those who needed them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, I think Salvation Army doesn't make a profit for sales.

My qualm with SA is that they are not gay-friendly, and oppose same-sex marriage.

Oh well, these coats are really nice, and they're taking up a lot of space on my dining room table!


----------



## Addie

What beautiful work he does. So glad it passed kitty's approval inspection.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, I think Salvation Army doesn't make a profit for sales.
> 
> My qualm with SA is that they are not gay-friendly, and oppose same-sex marriage.
> 
> Oh well, these coats are really nice, and they're taking up a lot of space on my dining room table!



The SA is the only charity I will donate to. I too heard about their stance on not being gay friendly, but I had to keep in mind that it is a religious organization. And I don't feel comfortable judging them for their religious beliefs and practices. 

Other than that I have never heard of any scandal regarding the SA for as long as I have lived. Therefore I make it a point to make a donation to their Red Kettles every year. And in addition I just mailed in my yearly donation to their Thanksgiving Dinner Fund.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sorry I haven't been here in a while, my mom has had a rough year and it has ended up with her having a hip replacement and going to an inpatient rehab facility.  But she seems to be doing good now and she will be coming home soon.


----------



## MarcD

Very nice bench, PF......looks great. Your dad did a nice job with what he had on hand. 

I have a rack in my garage for lumber that I've salvaged or bought over the years. I retired from carpentry a few years ago.....commercial and residential. I still have many tools that I rarely use.......last thing I built was a 12' balance beam for my grand-daughter for Christmas in 2012.


----------



## bakechef

I was just browsing Facebook and my friends that adopted the baby, had some pics from a professional shoot.  He's 15 months and I have no idea where that time went!  This kid melts my heart, when I visit he's pretty much at my hip all the time.  We play, he gets his blanket and a book and we read, we have snacks.  He's just such a well adjusted happy-go-lucky kid. We babysat him a week ago and he was totally cool waving goodbye to mom and dad, not a tear shed.  They are coming for Thanksgiving, so that should be fun!


----------



## Aunt Bea

bakechef said:


> I was just browsing Facebook and my friends that adopted the baby, had some pics from a professional shoot.  He's 15 months and I have no idea where that time went!  This kid melts my heart, when I visit he's pretty much at my hip all the time.  We play, he gets his blanket and a book and we read, we have snacks.  He's just such a well adjusted happy-go-lucky kid. We babysat him a week ago and he was totally cool waving goodbye to mom and dad, not a tear shed.  They are coming for Thanksgiving, so that should be fun!



Sounds like the perfect age to get started with this Thanksgiving tradition, don't forget to send him home with a can!


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I was just browsing Facebook and my friends that adopted the baby, had some pics from a professional shoot.  He's 15 months and I have no idea where that time went!  This kid melts my heart, when I visit he's pretty much at my hip all the time.  We play, he gets his blanket and a book and we read, we have snacks.  He's just such a well adjusted happy-go-lucky kid. We babysat him a week ago and he was totally cool waving goodbye to mom and dad, not a tear shed.  They are coming for Thanksgiving, so that should be fun!



Babies do have a way of melting your heart. And they grow up a lot faster than we want them to.


----------



## Cheryl J

cjmmytunes said:


> Sorry I haven't been here in a while, my mom has had a rough year and it has ended up with her having a hip replacement and going to an inpatient rehab facility. But she seems to be doing good now and she will be coming home soon.


 
Good to see you back *cjmmytunes*, and best wishes for a speedy recovery for your dear mama.  Jump right back in here when you're ready.


----------



## Cheryl J

BC, that was a wonderful read about the little one who is adjusting so well.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done making a large batch of cranberry relish. I will be taking it to three meals. We are invited to one of our sons tomorrow noon for turkey and again on Friday night for (ham) with whole family and on Saturday we are going to our daughters at noon for another turkey. Thats a lot of eating in 3 days.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Creating recipes for the Low-Carb crowd, making things for the eat anything crowd


----------



## Kayelle

I'm curious to know what you're making for the low carb crowd PF?? 

Tomorrow only I'm with the eat anything crowd. I haven't eaten one thing high carb in three months now. I'll prolly make myself sick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cleaning. I hate doing the job even though the final results look so nice. Then again, dust is proof that there are better, more fun things to do.


----------



## Kayelle

I just don't have the stamina I once had. I'm pooped out after a day in the kitchen cooking and to think I used to do this kind of holiday cooking without any help at all!
Without my sweet and ever so helpful SousChef, I'd have to hang up my marathon cooking apron for sure! Everything is ready to transport to the oldest son's house tomorrow. Phew!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kayelle said:


> I just don't have the stamina I once had. I'm pooped out after a day in the kitchen cooking and to think I used to do this kind of holiday cooking without any help at all!
> Without my sweet and ever so helpful SousChef, I'd have to hang up my marathon cooking apron for sure! Everything is ready to transport to the oldest son's house tomorrow. Phew!



Time for a glass of wine!!! 

I have a similar problem, I only have energy when I first wake up.   These days I find myself cooking at 3 or 4 am and eating leftovers for dinner!

All we can do is adapt and soldier on!!!


----------



## taxlady

I have the same problem Kayelle. I was just telling Stirling that I really want to do my traditional Winter Solstice dinner, but I will have to modify my m.o. I am planning on two smaller parties (six people each, instead of 11 or 12 all at once). Also, I want to have a lot of the stuff done ahead of time and frozen. For example, I usually do a pork roulade. I think I can cut and roll them up and then put them in the freezer, ready to roast on the day of the party. I can make the mashed potatoes ahead and freeze them. I can make a large batch of rødkål (Danish red cabbage) and just keep it in the fridge. I'm trying to think of other do-ahead stuff.

I have decided that I won't even have the parties unless I have lots of stuff done by two or three weeks before the party. Hmm, that gives me an idea. Later on, I will post a thread here asking for suggestions and tips.


----------



## Kayelle

Aunt Bea said:


> Time for a glass of wine!!!
> 
> I have a similar problem, I only have energy when I first wake up.   These days I find myself cooking at 3 or 4 am and eating leftovers for dinner!
> 
> All we can do is adapt and soldier on!!!



Yep, it's wine time to be sure Bea!

I just hung up from talking to son who will be doing his fabulous Webber turkey, and he said he would be injecting it with *bacon fat!!* 
I laughed out loud proclaiming...."atsa my boy".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I'm curious to know what you're making for the low carb crowd PF??
> 
> Tomorrow only I'm with the eat anything crowd. I haven't eaten one thing high carb in three months now. I'll prolly make myself sick.



I made a pumpkin pie without the sugar and made a butter pecan crust for it.  As a dressing sub, I pulverized mushrooms, celery and onion, sauteed in butter, added turkey broth and poultry seasoning and diced green and red pepper.  Looks weird, but tastes good.  Cauliflower Leek soup is on the way tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Well I had plans for Pirate and myself to go to my daughter's home. That plan has flown right out the window. We I have a really bad head and chest cold, and Pirate has the flu. No Thanksgiving for the two of us this year. Oh well, there is always Christmas dinner. 

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## Addie

Pirate and myself spent the whole day in bed. We are both so sick. I think he is sicker than me though. I can honestly say, this has not been my best holiday.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's a shame, Addie.  Hope you both are feeling better soon!


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Addie))) Get well soon.


----------



## Addie

Thank you so much Dawg and TL. I can't believe the crap that is coming from my lungs. 

I need a shower so badly. My hair is so dirty. And my skin feels like it wants to crawl off me. But the last thing I need is to get chilled when I get out of there. I could push up the temperature, but Pirate has a fever and the extra heat would make him even more miserable. So it can wait another day. Back to bed to sleep some more.


----------



## Cheryl J

Trying to work up the energy to clean up the kitchen from yesterday's last minute cooking.  I suppose closing my laptop and walking away would be a good place to start.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Trying to work up the energy to clean up the kitchen from yesterday's last minute cooking.  I suppose closing my laptop and walking away would be a good place to start.



NOOOOO!!!!! 

If you wait long enough that magical Cleaning Genie (The dog) will show up and take care of those pesky dishes for you.

Be strong now.You have the force behind you.

Stay in you jammies like the rest of us and everything will be just fine.
Trussssst meeeee.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> NOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> If you wait long enough that magical Cleaning Genie (The dog) will show up and take care of those pesky dishes for you.
> 
> Be strong now.You have the force behind you.
> 
> Stay in you jammies like the rest of us and everything will be just fine.
> Trussssst meeeee.


 
 
Well I'm still here, but you've given me an idea, Munky.  I'm still in my jammies and plan to stay that way, and don't have a furry cleaning genie.... but I think I'll wait until wine thirty (which may be soon ), and let that and some Christmas music help me with the clean up.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Well I'm still here, but you've given me an idea, Munky.  I'm still in my jammies and plan to stay that way, and don't have a furry cleaning genie.... but I think I'll wait until wine thirty (which may be soon ), and let that and some Christmas music help me with the clean up.



Ok, Trub is on his way.Runnin'.Look for the Golden Retriever with shiny hair.
BIG GRIN (I was naughtyyy look in his eyes) Chocolate face.He will take care of it for you.

He had his Thanksgiving steal last night.He helped himself to a few bites before he got caught of a chocolate pie that I had made.

That boy is now on one high sugar rush.


----------



## creative

I managed to find a way of donating _without strings_, i.e. getting lots of follow up mail with never ending donation pleas.  (I feel sure I am not the only one who is put off donating by this).

I really just wanted to make a donation to Crisis for a homeless person to have a xmas meal....something I did last year but was not prepared for the constant donation pleas that then ensued and put me off.

There was nothing indicating how I could get round this dilemma but I phoned them and learnt that I could donate _anonymously_ over the phone (their advert does not say this, obviously)!  

I also did the same to Medicines sans Frontieres - whose advert on donations only offered a regular monthly payment.  Again, I phoned them and discovered I could pay a one off donation anonymously over the phone with my VISA card.

Perhaps this info will be useful to others.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is a great idea, creative!  I'm another one who is put off by neverending pleas for donations after the first donation.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> This is a great idea, creative!  I'm another one who is put off by neverending pleas for donations after the first donation.


What Dawg said.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to go to work.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is upstairs lecturing and screeching at the TV, his favorite football team is playing, and apparently the ref is making bad calls.

I'm watching the Food Network.  All the other channels, including my beloved court shows, have been taken over by football.  No movies are of interest right now.

Oh, and portioning up leftovers for freezing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Excellent suggestion, *creative*. I find it counterproductive to making a small donation when it seems like an equal amount is spent trying to get me to give more.

***************

I'm recovering from yesterday. And Wednesday. Not only did I prep and make a total of seven (!) side dished (half on Wednesday and the rest on Thanksgiving), I got the bright idea to completely clean and rearrange the dining half of our kitchen. That included moving a china cabinet from one wall to another, and removing all the items from our glassware-and-wine rack...and washing every single glass item. Then there was the two-stack Barristers' bookcase that holds about 140 cookbooks. Oy! Murphy's Oil Soap washed the table and four chairs, while Mr. Clean got the floor (the cleaning solution, not Himself). At least everything sparkled (and tasted great) when my SIL and her hubby showed up at our place bearing a turkey and pumpkin pie.

Gosh, I wish my get-up-and-go to clean would wake up when absolutely nothing else is planned for days


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> DH is upstairs lecturing and screeching at the TV, his favorite football team is playing, and apparently the ref is making bad calls.
> 
> *I'm watching the Food Network. All the other channels, including my beloved court shows, have been taken over by football. No movies are of interest right now.*
> 
> Oh, and portioning up leftovers for freezing.


 
I hear ya, *Dawg*.   If you get the Travel Channel, have you ever watched "Mysteries at the Museum"?  I have it on DVR.  It's interesting, and handy to have on hand when you can't possibly watch another FoodNetwork show during sports seasons. 

It's on right now through the wee hours.  

Mysteries at the Museum: About the Show: Travel Channel


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...........
> I'm recovering from yesterday. And Wednesday. Not only did I prep and make a total of seven (!) side dished (half on Wednesday and the rest on Thanksgiving), I got the bright idea to completely clean and rearrange the dining half of our kitchen. That included moving a china cabinet from one wall to another, and removing all the items from our glassware-and-wine rack...and washing every single glass item. Then there was the two-stack Barristers' bookcase that holds about 140 cookbooks. Oy! Murphy's Oil Soap washed the table and four chairs, while Mr. Clean got the floor (the cleaning solution, not Himself). At least everything sparkled (and tasted great) when my SIL and her hubby showed up at our place bearing a turkey and pumpkin pie.
> 
> Gosh, I wish my get-up-and-go to clean would wake up when absolutely nothing else is planned for days


 
Wow, CG....and I thought *I* was busy this past week!  It's gotta be a nice feeling to get all that cleaning done, though. I did finally get my kitchen cleaned up from yesterday but it really took some git-er-done will power.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My problem with cleaning, *Cheryl*, is that by the time I actually get through the whole house (not that it's big, it's just that I'm slow and lazy when it comes to cleaning), the place I started at looks like it has never been cleaned.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Excellent suggestion, *creative*. I find it counterproductive to making a small donation when it seems like an equal amount is spent trying to get me to give more.
> 
> ***************
> 
> I'm recovering from yesterday. And Wednesday. Not only did I prep and make a total of seven (!) side dished (half on Wednesday and the rest on Thanksgiving), I got the bright idea to completely clean and rearrange the dining half of our kitchen. That included moving a china cabinet from one wall to another, and removing all the items from our glassware-and-wine rack...and washing every single glass item. Then there was the two-stack Barristers' bookcase that holds about 140 cookbooks. Oy! Murphy's Oil Soap washed the table and four chairs, while Mr. Clean got the floor (the cleaning solution, not Himself). At least everything sparkled (and tasted great) when my SIL and her hubby showed up at our place bearing a turkey and pumpkin pie.
> 
> Gosh, I wish my get-up-and-go to clean would wake up when absolutely nothing else is planned for days


Wow! I got tired just reading that. My cleaning get up go left home a while ago and hasn't been seen for a long time. 

As to charities, I suspect this is true of non-Canadian charities to a large extent. Most Canadian charities have websites and if you look hard, you can find out where the money goes, i.e. how much goes to fund raising? how much to salaries? how much to research, etc.? Nowadays I like to check that stuff. Again, there is probably a version of this in other countries - places that rate charities. Here are two Canadian ones: 2015 Charity 100: Canada's top-rated charities and Charity Intelligence Canada Unfortunately, those two only rate the 100 highest grossing charities.

And thank you for your suggestion Creative.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I hear ya, *Dawg*.   If you get the Travel Channel, have you ever watched "Mysteries at the Museum"?  I have it on DVR.  It's interesting, and handy to have on hand when you can't possibly watch another FoodNetwork show during sports seasons.
> 
> It's on right now through the wee hours.
> 
> Mysteries at the Museum: About the Show: Travel Channel




Great idea, Cheryl!  Thanks!


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to go Christmas shopping.
Tis the season to be jolly....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm busy trying to get my gaping mouth to stay closed. Our across-the-street neighbors are moving to Williamsburg VA, and she and I had a nice visit before things get hectic when the movers show up in three weeks. Some of you might remember our next-door neighbors from Hades, the one who had four police vehicles in front of their house a few weeks back. Well, Mrs. Across-the-Street was telling me things about Ms. Next-Door that I never knew.  Things I never even suspected!  Things that you figure are restricted to racy TV shows but don't happen in YOUR neighborhood!  I've lived next to these people for TWELVE YEARS and my biggest take-away? That they do not know how to control their dogs. Wow, do I live in a bubble.

One good thing to note: it made it very clear to me today that there is no way anyone could ever accuse me of being a nosy neighbor.  My across-the-street neighbor isn't nosy either, but she has friends who are police officers...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm busy trying to get my gaping mouth to stay closed. Our across-the-street neighbors are moving to Williamsburg VA, and she and I had a nice visit before things get hectic when the movers show up in three weeks. Some of you might remember our next-door neighbors from Hades, the one who had four police vehicles in front of their house a few weeks back. Well, Mrs. Across-the-Street was telling me things about Ms. Next-Door that I never knew.  Things I never even suspected!  Things that you figure are restricted to racy TV shows but don't happen in YOUR neighborhood!  I've lived next to these people for TWELVE YEARS and my biggest take-away? That they do not know how to control their dogs. Wow, do I live in a bubble.
> 
> One good thing to note: it made it very clear to me today that there is no way anyone could ever accuse me of being a nosy neighbor.  My across-the-street neighbor isn't nosy either, but she has friends who are police officers...



When I encounter someone like your Mrs. Across-the-Street I always wonder what they have collected in my dossier!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's exactly what I said to her!  She said she hasn't snooped on any of the rest of her neighbors, and I actually believe her. I mean, if YOU were neighbors with my wild one neighbor and YOU had friends who were cops, YOU would want to know all the dirt too. When your police officer friend tells you they would buy your house but they don't want to live across from THOSE people, you want to know every niggling detail, I guess.

Himself's parting words to her were "I don't ever want to get on your bad side".


----------



## Dawgluver

Holy cow, CG!

When I was a teen, I worked in a little restaurant where our last customers of the night were cops. We'd make them a fresh pot of coffee, and they'd tell us all sorts of stuff about the crimes and criminals in the area.  Unlike mental health workers, etc., cops don't have any rules to keep them from sharing stuff.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Well I'm still here, but you've given me an idea, Munky.  I'm still in my jammies and plan to stay that way, and don't have a furry cleaning genie.... but I think I'll wait until wine thirty (which may be soon ), and let that and some Christmas music help me with the clean up.



Oh yes. Christmas music always puts you in a cleaning mood. Start with the happy songs like Santa's Coming to Town. Then as you are almost done, you can go over to Silent Night and the hymn like ones. By then you will feel like a nice glass of wine and relaxing in your favorite chair.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Addie))) Get well soon.



I think the hugs and well wishes worked. I am feeling so much better today. Finally! It seems after a quick trip to the health clinic, my cold turned into pneumonia. Pneumicocal (?) pneumonia. The kind that is very dangerous for the elderly. They gave me an antibiotic shot. I had the shot more than eight years ago. I guess it has worn off. 

The good news is that through it all I was continuously able to bring up all the phlegm. So every cough was very productive. Feeling so much better today. But very weak.


----------



## Dawgluver

My closet cleaning continues.  How can one person amass so many clothes?  So far I have piles of sweaters, shirts, and jackets and coats, all in great condition.

Next I have to start on my business wear closet.


----------



## taxlady

I am starting to research my Sàmi ancestry. I have joined a few Sàmi groups. One of them is specifically for people researching their Sàmi ancestry using DNA and using other methods.

I'm learning all kinds of neat stuff. I even found out that there is a group of Sàmis who walked from Kiruna, the furthest north city in Sweden, to Paris to participate in the Climate Conference. That's over 3,000 km, that's about 1,865 miles. The walk was called "Run for your Life".


----------



## Chef Munky

Going to move furniture and set up our Christmas tree.
Decorate the house with bells of holly today.You know all that happy stuff.

I do it to irritate my Atheist neighbor next door. LOL!!!!
We always laugh when she makes the comments to us "WHY!?"
Our answer is the standard."Because WE can!"

My little dog won't be think it's funny.Poor thing is blind.She'll   be walking and bumping into things for a few days until she gets used to it. Walk bump.Walk bump...I'll make it up to her tonight.Have a Ham bone defrosting in the fridge for her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Decorating for Christmas here today too, and getting into the swing of things by listening to my Vince Guaraldi Charlie Brown Christmas CD. I'm surprised I haven't worn that CD out over the years! This one is my fave - the Charlie Brown Christmas Dance. 
I'll be getting my tree tomorrow - moving a few things around today to make a space for it. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1LUXQWzCno


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have not gotten as far as putting out my few Christmas decorations yet.

Today was spent burrowing around in the closets, sorting through Christmas decorations and holiday dishes that I no longer use.  The good news is that I have three large boxes ready for the local charity shop.  The bad news is that I have two large boxes of things I no longer use and am unable to part with.  I'll make another run at it next year!!!


----------



## Chef Munky

setting up my new cell phone.
The last one was just fine but hubby thought I needed one just like his.

Where is the OFF button?
This one is a little too picky.Oh great, it's just like me.


----------



## creative

Have just been posting the song "Another Day In Paradise" by Phil Collins on some forums....because as Christmas draws near I am particularly reminded on those that are street homeless.  My heart goes out to them.

I was one of them (in the last century) and through the winter....so I know first hand what it was like.  
I have enormous compassion for them and hope they survive the cold....whether they be mentally ill, unfortunate, a junkie or a drunk - none deserve to die for lack of shelter.


----------



## Dawgluver

Singing along with the Frank Sinatra special.   My mother despised FS, she was an Elvis girl.  I don't care, DH and I are singing anyway.

I'm shocked that DH knows FS lyrics that I've never heard!  (He is a bit older, that may explain it.)


----------



## Kayelle

I'm recording it Dawg, and we'll watch it without commercials tomorrow. I wasn't a fan at the time, but his music sure speaks to me now. "Come Fly With Me" especially since SousChef and I found each other. Sigh.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Not so much "doing", as "did"*

I made from-scratch pierogies today! First time ever. It took me a while to figure out how to work with a dough that wasn't a pie crust, but once I got the hang of it, not so bad! The ones in the upper-left of the tray were the first (and look it), while the ones on the right side of the tray were my improved versions towards the end. Unlike when I used packaged won ton wrappers to make pot stickers, I'll definitely make pierogies again. Just not until after the holidays.   Here are the "before" and "after" pictures. BTW, I made 26 pieces - we have about 10 left.


----------



## Cheryl J

Those look great, CG.  I can definitely tell where you started to get the hang of it - although I'm sure they were ALL very tasty!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm sitting at the dining room table, sipping on my second cuppa and watching my kitty frolicking in the leaves on the back lawn.  He's having so much fun attacking the pile of leaves and leaping up in mid air catching them as they fall.  Not bad for a 16 year old kitty! 

Entertaining as he is, I need to start getting a move on and getting things done around here....


----------



## Kayelle

Woo Hoo, the painter arrived and he's washing the outside of the house right now. I hope the new color scheme will be as pretty as I expect. I'm fussy about the right shades of color and the SC is tint blind, so he's no help. He claims to have passed all FAA color blindness tests, but flying and paint tints are two different things. Personally, every man I've known is tint blind.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, how nice Kay....and what a huge job!  Do you expect them to be done painting the house and trim today?  I hope the colors are everything you hope they'll be.


----------



## Kayelle

Realistically, I expect it will take most of the week Cheryl. The body of the house will be a dark grey with a tint of blue, the trim and porch rails will be pale grey. The front door with the pretty oval lead beveled glass window will be a beautiful high gloss deep red.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Realistically, I expect it will take most of the week Cheryl. The body of the house will be a dark grey with a tint of blue, the trim and porch rails will be pale grey. The front door with the pretty oval lead beveled glass window will be a beautiful high gloss deep red.


 
That sounds gorgeous!  I love the symbolic 'welcoming energy' of a red front door. 

My house color is similar to the grey/bluish you chose, except the trim is darker than the house - and my front door is white.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I made from-scratch pierogies today! First time ever. It took me a while to figure out how to work with a dough that wasn't a pie crust, but once I got the hang of it, not so bad! The ones in the upper-left of the tray were the first (and look it), while the ones on the right side of the tray were my improved versions towards the end. Unlike when I used packaged won ton wrappers to make pot stickers, I'll definitely make pierogies again. Just not until after the holidays.   Here are the "before" and "after" pictures. BTW, I made 26 pieces - we have about 10 left.




Looks great, CG! Nice job.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks a lot, *Andy*! I think the same thing every time you post pictures of your bagels.  One of these days I'm going to attack those. Meanwhile, I had fun with the stretchy dough. Who knows, maybe I'll make my own pappardelle?



Kayelle said:


> Realistically, I expect it will take most of the week Cheryl. The body of the house will be a dark grey with a tint of blue, the trim and porch rails will be pale grey. The front door with the pretty oval lead beveled glass window will be a beautiful high gloss deep red.


*Kayelle*, those sound like lovely color combinations. One big green wreath or spray on the front door and you will look very Christmas-y!


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> Decorating for Christmas here today too, and getting into the swing of things by listening to my Vince Guaraldi Charlie Brown Christmas CD. I'm surprised I haven't worn that CD out over the years! This one is my fave - the Charlie Brown Christmas Dance.
> I'll be getting my tree tomorrow - moving a few things around today to make a space for it.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1LUXQWzCno



If watching the Peanuts dance doesn't bring a smile to your face, I'm not sure what will!  I was just talking to a co-worker the other day about it 

Schroeder gets the most recognition for his musical talent, but I'd say that Pigpen can really tear up the bass, not to mention drums!


----------



## Cheryl J

I know, BC, the Peanuts gang is timeless joy!  It's fun seeing my grandchildren enjoy them just as I did when I was a kid.  (and still do)


----------



## creative

Today - 8 December (in UK) in the year 1980, John Lennon was tragically shot dead.

I have been playing a lot of his records on youtube.  Particularly beautiful is this one...

https://youtu.be/p5Kh-IMKDqM


----------



## Dawgluver

John Lennon was an icon.  What a loss.

Imagine is an anthem.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

I just flew a cancer patient home from his treatment at UCLA. The thanks I get as all the reward I need.


----------



## Kayelle

I forgot where the SC was today when I got home. Duh.

The dark grey color I planned for the body of the house color is tinted more blue than I could see on the little paint chip, but it looks* beautiful*! I'm glad I chose a semi gloss, as it looks so clean,crisp and fresh. I can hardly wait to see the semi gloss light grey trim for the shutters and porch rail. 
You're right *CG*..that deep red high gloss door will be begging for a swag of greens for Christmas.


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting ready to head for bed to see if I can get a few hours sleep. TB is taking me in the morning to the hospital where my orthopedic surgeon works out of to see if we can get him to see me quicker than a referral from my GP.

My leg is just as bad as it was in the months before my surgery (some of you will remember than, it was 7 years ago, just a year or so after I started here). 

I am really not looking forward to going through the ER, but we have to rule out two major possibilities, both of which I have had before - a blood clot or the plastic plate from the replacement has slipped. Hopefully it will be neither of these but we need to be safe.

The good news though is that I will be able to get a lot of reading done sitting in the ER waiting!


----------



## GotGarlic

So sorry you're in such pain, LP. I hope you see the doctor quickly.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Creative.Maybe.*

Getting things set up to make a few candle gift sets.
The designing part is always the hardest.Everyone has his/her own tastes.

Then I'll be stressing out on how they will all need to be presented.Boxed?Wicker baskets,Gift bagged? Who knows.
All I know now are options are available.
Glad I bought new scents and cello wrapping.

Now to go out to that cold frigid garage and tackle a wall of 50# boxes of wax to get what I need.

Looks like were in for a good soaking.Which means we might not have electricity.Better pull out a few cases of votive holders and make a dozen or so votive's while I'm pouring wax anyways.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> I am getting ready to head for bed to see if I can get a few hours sleep. TB is taking me in the morning to the hospital where my orthopedic surgeon works out of to see if we can get him to see me quicker than a referral from my GP.
> 
> My leg is just as bad as it was in the months before my surgery (some of you will remember than, it was 7 years ago, just a year or so after I started here).
> 
> I am really not looking forward to going through the ER, but we have to rule out two major possibilities, both of which I have had before - a blood clot or the plastic plate from the replacement has slipped. Hopefully it will be neither of these but we need to be safe.
> 
> The good news though is that I will be able to get a lot of reading done sitting in the ER waiting!



Sorry you aren't feeling well.The ER is a weird place, isn't it?
Think happy thoughts.

So, how has my kitty niece Monkey been doing?
Her job I hope.LOL!!! Running around getting into things.Creating chaos, hanging around... A true  Munky cat!.

Get better soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...My leg is just as bad as it was in the months before my surgery (some of you will remember than, it was 7 years ago, just a year or so after I started here)...


Hope all went well for you in the ER, LP. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## creative

LPBeier - wishing you all the best for a diagnosis ruling out the 2 options you mention.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was wondering if there is a way to save our land line phone. My DH dropped it in a bucket of water for just a few seconds. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> I was wondering if there is a way to save our land line phone. My DH dropped it in a bucket of water for just a few seconds. Does anyone have any ideas?




I've read that waterlogged cell phones can be salvaged when placed in a ziplock of dry rice.  Also, if you have some of those anti- dessicant packets that come in shoe boxes, suitcases, and leather goods, that might help too.  Take off any easily removable covers from the phone if you use the packets.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> I was wondering if there is a way to save our land line phone. My DH dropped it in a bucket of water for just a few seconds. Does anyone have any ideas?



Take off the battery cover, remove the batteries and stick it in a bag or bowl and cove it with raw rice.


----------



## Kayelle

*Flashback:
Call the phone company and tell them to bring you a new one. 
*


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> Take off the battery cover, remove the batteries and stick it in a bag or bowl and cove it with raw rice.



Thanks. I will try this.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> I've read that waterlogged cell phones can be salvaged when placed in a ziplock of dry rice.  Also, if you have some of those anti- dessicant packets that come in shoe boxes, suitcases, and leather goods, that might help too.  Take off any easily removable covers from the phone if you use the packets.



Thanks so much for your ideas. Jo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> *Flashback:
> Call the phone company and tell them to bring you a new one.
> *



I didn't get this phone from any company. I bought it at WalMart. But thanks for your help.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> I didn't get this phone from any company. I bought it at WalMart. But thanks for your help.



Aww JoAnn.....you must be to young to remember when all telephones (rotary dial days) were owned by the phone company and we only had to call to get one replaced.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Sorry you aren't feeling well.The ER is a weird place, isn't it?
> Think happy thoughts.
> 
> So, how has my kitty niece Monkey been doing?
> Her job I hope.LOL!!! Running around getting into things.Creating chaos, hanging around... A true  Munky cat!.
> 
> Get better soon.



Thanks, Munky, and everyone else for your well wishes.

I don't hear myself saying this very often, but that was a very beneficial trip to the ER. I got a good nurse and doctor, both of whom listened to me and took action. The doctor ordered blood work and x-rays to rule out our concerns (which they did) AND he called my surgeon who will be seeing me tomorrow (Friday) at 10:15 am. I would never have gotten an appointment that quick either through calling the office direct or going through my GP.

I also got some morphine which helped the pain and put me to sleep. Unfortunately it put me to sleep this morning during an ultrasound I was having for a completely different problem! 

And Munky, as for Monkey, she is definitely doing her job...or at least how she interprets it! She is not used to me using my cane in the house so she has been hiding around corners and behind things on the ready to attack this thing that is somehow attached itself to "Mom". She has also found an empty box just inside our bedroom door. She can get in it without being noticed and then when anyone (especially Violet) goes by, she attacks. Plus she is very vocal, specifically when she wants food, etc. Sometimes I wish we named her "Monk" - maybe things would have been a lot different


----------



## taxlady

The rice worked for me when my cell phone jumped into the toilet.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The rice worked for me when my cell phone jumped into the toilet.



Have you ever notice how objects in our life have a way of jumping into areas where they don't belong. Specially into my shopping cart. I  would never buy a box of Nilla Wafers. (Diabetes) Yet there they were at the register when I was checking out. Dirty dishes jump into my sink all the time. I know I just swept the floor, but there it is. A big piece of meat that was on the platter, and now it is on the floor. I swear I have a ghost that follows me around making the objects in my life jump around. And I have given her a name. Margaret. Margaret lived in this apartment before me and doesn't want me here. So she is out to drive me crazy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I  would never buy a box of Nilla Wafers. (Diabetes) Yet there they were at the register when I was checking out...


Guess what, *Addie*? If you hand that box to the cashier with a smile and say "I've changed my mind, would you please return this to stock?" they will! Just so long as you haven't opened it up and started snacking on them, that is.

****************

I am wondering who is stealing time from me. I'll be busy doing something, then look up at the clock and find out that entire hours of time have evaporated.  What I would like is body motor speed faster than "slow".


----------



## Alix

I'm enjoying a rare moment of quiet to myself. Things have been a wee bit nutty in our house lately. It is exam season for my girls so there is a lot of studying and stress around that. Yeesh! I have some coffee, and I'm enjoying browsing around here. I missed you guys!

Ever since my laptop went to the great recycle bin in the sky and I got my iPad, I've been a bit neglectful. I don't much care for the mobile app, and I prefer an actual keyboard to the one on my screen. I now have a bluetooth keyboard and am happily typing on that. Soooooo much easier if you have any kind of keyboarding skills. 

Things are good in our world, the girls are grownups now, one finishing her first degree and the other is halfway through. She will be going on to vet school so thats a few more years yet, and my eldest is trying to decide if she wants to do grad school or not. She's going to take the next year to decide and then we'll see. 

We lost a kitty back in February. He was 22 and much loved, so that was tough. We have now added a bratty little tabby/Mau mix to our menagerie and he is a darling. A little piggy with the food though, so we are now going to put the poor guy on a diet. I feel so badly doing that to cats who have known starvation, but he's getting pretty...um...portly. Our other kitty has let him know who is boss, and Murray just happily snuggles whoever needs snuggles. 

I'm off to catch up on you all now. Hugs and hellos all around!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Guess what, *Addie*? If you hand that box to the cashier with a smile and say "I've changed my mind, would you please return this to stock?" they will! *Just so long as you haven't opened it up and started snacking on them, that is*.
> 
> ****************
> 
> I am wondering who is stealing time from me. I'll be busy doing something, then look up at the clock and find out that entire hours of time have evaporated.  What I would like is body motor speed faster than "slow".



Oh Dear. You found me out. 

One time I started to have a really bad sugar crash right at the register. I was trying to tell Spike to call an ambulance but was shaking too much. He realized what was happening and just happened to have purchased a bottle of pancake syrup. He grabbed it, opened it real fast and handed it to me. I guzzled down that syrup till half the bottle was gone. The cashier just looked at us. The front supervisor saw what was happening and came over. Told the cashier to step out from her register and asked me if I was going to be all right. I just nodded my head and she turned to tell the cashier that I was diabetic. I hope she gave her more education than that after I left. 

The problem was I had taken my insulin pill before I left the house. It did the job too well. When I told my doctor about the incident, he decided I no longer needed to be on insulin. I had it under control. Haven't had an episode since. A case of over medicating. Oh, and they forgot to ring up the syrup.


----------



## Addie

Alix said:


> I'm enjoying a rare moment of quiet to myself. Things have been a wee bit nutty in our house lately. It is exam season for my girls so there is a lot of studying and stress around that. Yeesh! I have some coffee, and I'm enjoying browsing around here. I missed you guys!
> 
> Ever since my laptop went to the great recycle bin in the sky and I got my iPad, I've been a bit neglectful. I don't much care for the mobile app, and I prefer an actual keyboard to the one on my screen. I now have a bluetooth keyboard and am happily typing on that. Soooooo much easier if you have any kind of keyboarding skills.
> 
> Things are good in our world, the girls are grownups now, one finishing her first degree and the other is halfway through. She will be going on to vet school so thats a few more years yet, and my eldest is trying to decide if she wants to do grad school or not. She's going to take the next year to decide and then we'll see.
> 
> We lost a kitty back in February. He was 22 and much loved, so that was tough. We have now added a bratty little tabby/Mau mix to our menagerie and he is a darling. A little piggy with the food though, so we are now going to put the poor guy on a diet. I feel so badly doing that to cats who have known starvation, but he's getting pretty...um...portly. Our other kitty has let him know who is boss, and Murray just happily snuggles whoever needs snuggles.
> 
> I'm off to catch up on you all now. Hugs and hellos all around!



When the kids were small, between the stereo, radio, TV and four kids yelling back and forth, every so often I would tell them to put on my favorite station. WOFF! All of a sudden I had peace and quiet for 60 seconds. Enjoy while you can.


----------



## Kayelle

It's so good to see you again and hear your news Alix.

Now that you have a keyboard we hope to see more of you. I know what you mean about those of us who have proper touch typing skills. Thank you Sister Mary Margret,the best thing I learned in school, long before computers. A screen keyboard is useless for me. Yet another reason I don't even text.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey Alix, good to see you! Thanks for the update on your family. Like Kayelle said, now that you have a keyboard you'd best drop by more often. Don't be a stranger - but it's perfectly OK to be "strange".  



Kayelle said:


> ...A screen keyboard is useless for me. Yet another reason I don't even text.


I hear ya, Kayelle. I can thank Sister Mary Judith for my skills. What really drives me a little crazier than I am to begin with is the screen for the guidance system in my car. It isn't any sort of typing board, it is the alphabet in order! Himself can find the letters quickly, while I have to hunt around the screen once I find out the letter I need isn't in it's proper place.

***********************

I'm getting ready to head out to the store to buy a few things. Won't be stocking up on many perishables since we'll he headed to OH in about a week or so, but they do have items on sale that I could stock up on. It will probably take me longer to get myself out the door than to actually walk the store aisles.


----------



## taxlady

Nice to see you Alix. I hear ya about the keyboard skills. Thanks for the update.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hi Alix, we've missed you, too!


----------



## Alix

This place always feels like home. Gotta be here for the holidays. 

I've been away so long I feel like I should start a "What did I miss?" thread and beg you all to post links to all the news that I should know. 

Thanks for the warm welcome all. And I giggled a little at all of us with our keyboarding skills. My girls are both keyboard snobs too. They can type faster than lightning and have always been able to do so. They think I'm a Luddite for not being faster on the tablet screen though.


----------



## Andy M.

Alix, I got my first smart phone a couple of months ago and it's amazing how quickly I pick up thumb typing. Especially if you don't mind the errors.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay, Alix! So good to see you here.

Just wanted to let everyone know that my knee pain isn't bothering me so much now....since I broke one of my toes on the same leg yesterday. It has made me forget all about the knee! 

Yes, I am a disaster waiting to happen but if I wasn't you wouldn't have any entertainment!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Yay, Alix! So good to see you here.
> 
> Just wanted to let everyone know that my knee pain isn't bothering me so much now....since I broke one of my toes on the same leg yesterday. It has made me forget all about the knee!
> 
> Yes, I am a disaster waiting to happen but if I wasn't you wouldn't have any entertainment!


Oh no! (((Hugs Lydia))) Why did you have to go and do that. It's painful and such a nuisance. Have you "buddy taped" it? Do you have shoes you can wear that don't make it hurt?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> This place always feels like home. Gotta be here for the holidays.
> 
> I've been away so long I feel like I should start a "What did I miss?" thread and beg you all to post links to all the news that I should know.
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome all. And I giggled a little at all of us with our keyboarding skills. My girls are both keyboard snobs too. They can type faster than lightning and have always been able to do so. They think I'm a Luddite for not being faster on the tablet screen though.



I got a new job and moved to Wyoming, we are buying a house...cheaper than rent.


----------



## Alix

What's the new job PF? And Wyoming? Wow.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, sure hope you feel better very soon! 

Good to see you back, Alix!

I've been doing some online Christmas shopping for my 6 grands, and just got my Christmas cards addressed, stamped, and ready to go in tomorrow's mail.  Does anyone else here still send real Christmas cards?  I know I enjoy receiving them so I figure others do, too. 

I also just ordered 2 pounds of halved pecans, and threw in an order for 1/2 lb. of pine nuts while I was at it, since I love them and the price was good.   Looking around for holiday goodie recipes in addition to the spiced pecans I've been making for the past few years.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watched Mary Poppins.  DH had never seen it, and loved it.

I have GOT to figure out Christmas presents for the niece and nephew.  Baby bro and his wife have been of no help as far as ideas.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> What's the new job PF? And Wyoming? Wow.



New job is working night shift in the nursing home, the same home my Great Grandmother spent her last year in.  I'm loving it, lots of folks who remember my Mom, grandparents and Great Grandmother.  I got a $3 dollar an hour raise moving here.

Here is the link to my new house: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/pfs-new-house-93732.html

Mom and Dad live down the street.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> LP, sure hope you feel better very soon!
> 
> Good to see you back, Alix!
> 
> I've been doing some online Christmas shopping for my 6 grands, and just got my Christmas cards addressed, stamped, and ready to go in tomorrow's mail.  *Does anyone else here still send real Christmas cards?*  I know I enjoy receiving them so I figure others do, too.
> 
> I also just ordered 2 pounds of halved pecans, and threw in an order for 1/2 lb. of pine nuts while I was at it, since I love them and the price was good.   Looking around for holiday goodie recipes in addition to the spiced pecans I've been making for the past few years.



I _make_ cards each year to send out.  The list of the recipients has dwindled to 18.  If I don't hear from you 2 years in a row, you get crossed off the list!  I send mine out within the first week of December each year.
But here's what's sad, we've only received 3 cards... 
... the list may get VERY short next year...

Hmm, sitting here waiting for our dinner guest to arrive... DH is eating all of the hor d'oeuvers


----------



## Cheryl J

Gosh kgirl, making your own....you ARE creative! My Christmas card list has been dwindling too - just a few years ago it was 20 something, this year I think I sent out 10.  

I hope you had a nice lasagna dinner with hubby and his friend.


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> Alix, I got my first smart phone a couple of months ago and it's amazing how quickly I pick up thumb typing. Especially if you don't mind the errors.



I never thought that I would get used to swiping to type, and I guess I just started doing it without thinking much about it.  I'm pretty good at it now.

My mom's phone took a while to learn her thick Maine accent, she would use voice commands to send texts and I would get some really crazy stuff from her!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Alix, I got my first smart phone a couple of months ago and it's amazing how quickly I pick up thumb typing. Especially if you don't mind the errors.


Have you tried the shopping list app, Our Groceries yet?


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I never thought that I would get used to swiping to type, and I guess I just started doing it without thinking much about it.  I'm pretty good at it now.
> 
> My mom's phone took a while to learn her thick Maine accent, she would use voice commands to send texts and I would get some really crazy stuff from her!



I had a really hard time with Dragon and my very pronounced Boston accent. It took quite a while before it learned it.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> I never thought that I would get used to swiping to type, and I guess I just started doing it without thinking much about it.  I'm pretty good at it now...





taxlady said:


> Have you tried the shopping list app, Our Groceries yet?




bakechef, I was amazed at how quickly I picked up thumb typing.

TL, I looked at them and I decided I'd pass for now.  I use the Notes app on my iPhone.  I can set up a list with check boxes.  It works for me right now.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> bakechef, I was amazed at how quickly I picked up thumb typing.
> 
> TL, I looked at them and I decided I'd pass for now.  I use the Notes app on my iPhone.  I can set up a list with check boxes.  It works for me right now.


I'm sure that works well. The advantage of Our Groceries is that when you share it with someone in your household, it updates their list as you add stuff or cross it off and you can use it on the web.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Watched Mary Poppins. DH had never seen it, and loved it.
> 
> *I have GOT to figure out Christmas presents for the niece and nephew. Baby bro and his wife have been of no help as far as ideas.*


 
Dawg, how old are the kids?  When I've been stumped for Christmas gift ideas for the out-of-towner grands and not really knowing what they have or what they want, I've given them nice warm flannel jammies and fun slippers. I've also included soft fleece blankets and pillows.  They've all liked them, even the older ones.  If baby bro and SIL aren't any help with ideas, they take what they get!


----------



## Kayelle

Good idea *Cheryl*.

How bout this *Dawg*?

View All - Matching Family Pajamas - PJs for the whole family | PajamaGram


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Dawg, how old are the kids?  When I've been stumped for Christmas gift ideas for the out-of-towner grands and not really knowing what they have or what they want, I've given them nice warm flannel jammies and fun slippers. I've also included soft fleece blankets and pillows.  They've all liked them, even the older ones.  If baby bro and SIL aren't any help with ideas, they take what they get!




Cheryl and Kay, great ideas!  Thanks!  These go on next year's list.  I finally gave up.  Got the 3yo a dumptruck that comes apart and morphs into other truck-type stuff, and comes with its own drill.  The 8yo got a a high quality magic kit with 10 tricks that even stump adults.  Love Amazon Prime!


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm sure that works well. The advantage of Our Groceries is that when you share it with someone in your household, it updates their list as you add stuff or cross it off and you can use it on the web.




Thanks, TL.  SO has no interest sharing the shopping list duties.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm taking a break from wrapping gifts.   Also just got the large part of the kitchen counter cleaned up and emptied of everything in preparation to make cookies tomorrow.  Tyler's kindergarten teacher is having a bake sale on Friday, and all proceeds will go to his classroom for art supplies and fun new things for their little science center.  After doing a little thinking about what to make, I decided on *snickerdoodles.  *I have some fun little cellophane-type goodie bags left over from last year, so tomorrow morning I'm going to get started on a couple of batches.  

I hope it goes well.  Teachers put out a good amount of their own money on supplies, and it shouldn't have to be that way. We're a small town, so just in case the proceeds are a little lacking, daughter and I are giving her a cash donation and providing boxes of graham crackers, etc. for the kids' snacks.  I'm sure that will help.  It's all for the greater good! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f43/snickerdoodles-ingredient-question-90415.html


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Good idea *Cheryl*.
> 
> How bout this *Dawg*?
> 
> View All - Matching Family Pajamas - PJs for the whole family | PajamaGram


 
I LOVE that - thanks, Kay!  My older daughter, SIL and the three boys would get a kick out of matching jammies!

Dawg...those sound like fun gifts, I'm sure they'll love them!


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so sweet of you, Cheryl.  I agree, teachers buy so many necessary classroom supplies out of their own money.  Been there, done that.  Have the tee shirt.

DH has an Ugly Christmas Sweater contest tomorrow at work.  I have one that looks fine on me, but will look strange on a dude.  It also has shoulder pads.  I think we've got this.  

I've also provided DH with a Santa hat.  Unfortunately the batteries are dead on my Christmas light necklace to accent it.

Sadly, after all my work, DH doesn't want his picture taken, which is the point of the contest.  Men.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> That's so sweet of you, Cheryl. I agree, teachers buy so many necessary classroom supplies out of their own money. Been there, done that. Have the tee shirt.
> 
> DH has an Ugly Christmas Sweater contest tomorrow at work. I have one that looks fine on me, but will look strange on a dude. *It also has shoulder pads. I think we've got this. *
> 
> *I've also provided DH with a Santa hat.* Unfortunately the batteries are dead on my Christmas light necklace to accent it.
> 
> Sadly, after all my work, DH doesn't want his picture taken, which is the point of the contest. Men.


 
  Oh, how I'd love to see a pic! There are some hilarious Ugly Christmas Sweaters going around on FB.  I wish I would have saved some of my sweaters from years ago....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ... I finally gave up.  Got the 3yo a dumptruck that comes apart and morphs into other truck-type stuff, and comes with its own drill...


*Dawg*, you missed the perfect opportunity to make sure your baby bro gives you gift suggestions from now on. You could have gotten your 3-y-o nephew the same thing that my SIL and her hubby got for our two kids when they were around that age. Considering SIL and family were living 1000 miles away from us at the time, she had no fear of having to put up with this:

*Fisher Price Musical Band Set*









Actually, what our kids got was the version F-P had out around 30+ years ago. Still one noisy toy!


----------



## Dawgluver

CG, guess what I got him last year?  A nice little drum and music set!

That may be why their parents don't want to give me any ideas!

I got nephew a really cool fishing rod and magnetic fish for his birthday.  They join him in the bathtub, they float.  Baby bro reports that nephew also likes to swing them around and bap his big sister.

Sigh.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Okay, then, you don't need my help in being evil!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, how I'd love to see a pic! There are some hilarious Ugly Christmas Sweaters going around on FB.  I wish I would have saved some of my sweaters from years ago....




DH came home for lunch.  I suggested that he could change out of my Christmas sweater, as he has an eye appointment after work.   He insists on wearing it all day, including to his appointment.  

He did get his picture taken at work for the contest, and says he flashed what he called a gang sign in the pic... (I suspect it was the peace sign, but I'll let him think otherwise.)


----------



## Kayelle

@ Mr. Dawg. He likes his new look Mrs. Dawg, now see what you did?


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently I've raised a latent cross-dresser!  Hope he didn't stretch out my sweater, or spill anything on it!


----------



## Kayelle

The mind picture I have at his eye appointment is cracking me up!!


----------



## Dawgluver

hey!  My eyes are up here!

We get the results of the contest tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

I am off to Winthrop to get my meds and something for this sore throat. Will be back as fast as I can. I really do not want to go out. I would rather go back to bed. 

Every one have a happy morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Django is off to the V.E.T. this morning.  Hopefully he still loves me afterwards.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg, I'm having fun with the visual, too! I bet he got some comments on his attire at the doctor's office. 

Princess, I hope little Django's appt. went well and he'll be feeling better very soon. 

I've been so busy with bake sale goodies for Tyler's school, cleaning out the fridge and getting it ready for Christmas leftovers, presents are all wrapped etc....whew, I'm almost Christmased out.  Tyler's kindergarten class is having a pageant tomorrow morning at 8:30 so my daughter and I are meeting for coffee early before his classroom's performance.  Nothing cuter than seeing a group of little 5 year olds singing. 

It's a beautiful sunny day, so I'm taking a break and fixin' to fire up the Weber and grill a rib eye steak for an early afternoon dinner.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

I just flew a patient from San Luis Obispo CA to his appointment in the LA area.
I enjoy doing this to help others.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's just a little after 9PM here, and I'm headed for the recliner to fall asleep in front of the TV.  Have to be up at 6AM for an early morning coffee date with my daughter, then off to Tyler's Christmas pageant.  It's going to be COOOOLD in the morning....in the 20's....and I'm not exactly a morning person, especially when it's freezing.  Night, all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting is...  Picking up Django in less than an hour and missing his fuzzy butt in front of my computer.  Also very tired after a night with no CNA's to help me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

All done shopping and wrapping for 21 people ( at least 3 gifts each) and 3 birthdays this month. And I just mailed the last of the Christmas cards this morning. Now to think about making some peanut butter fudge (a treat for me). I'm not  complaining really, I'm just glad it's done.


----------



## creative

What I was doing was trying to find a section to paste this link but couldn't find an appropriate place .... I guess here will do.

Here's What Christmas Food Looks Like In 13 Different Countries | It's not all ham and green bean casserole

I like Puerto Rico's xmas celebration of Coquito (an egg nog with rum)... way to go! 

Japan is a huge surprise!


----------



## Dawgluver

No Ugly Christmas Sweater contest results yet.  I scrolled through all the other entries, and I'm pretty sure we got this.

Dude looks like a lady.  With a Santa hat.


----------



## Addie

I decided to try to get into the Christmas Spirit. Ho Ho Ho!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I decided to try to get into the Christmas Spirit. Ho Ho Ho!




Some lunch ladies and a couple teachers I used to work with talked about making sweatshirts, each with the one word "ho".  We laughed, and quickly discarded that idea.  We'd have to stand in a line all day, and couldn't get anything done.  Plus the implications.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Taking my self out to dinner at my favorite restaurant!  

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## DaveSoMD

Fried local oysters! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How do you get a small, black, 4 month old kitten to stop running and jumping?  I'd put him in his carrier but he howls!!!!  It's a lot like trying to take care of a Post OP dementia patient, only smaller...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How do you get a small, black, 4 month old kitten to stop running and jumping?  I'd put him in his carrier but he howls!!!!  It's a lot like trying to take care of a Post OP dementia patient, only smaller...



We had a small black kitten umpteen years ago. In the apartment where we lived then, we could close doors to the bedroom, bathroom and dining room and trap her in a tiny hallway. It was the only way we could get any sleep


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I should be sleeping...*

I just finished watching a very interesting show on PBS. It was an episode of "Lidia Celebrates America", the Home For The Holidays episode. Lidia had six celebrities at her table, and also in individual segments, highlighting the different cultural celebrations for the Christmas season. I wouldn't mind sitting at a table with the likes of Rita Moreno, Marcus Samuelsson, and four others. It was very interesting.

If you want to see it, PBS has the video of the complete series on their website. 

*Lidia Celebrates America | PBS Food*


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just finished watching a very interesting show on PBS. It was an episode of "Lidia Celebrates America", the Home For The Holidays episode. Lidia had six celebrities at her table, and also in individual segments, highlighting the different cultural celebrations for the Christmas season. I wouldn't mind sitting at a table with the likes of Rita Moreno, Marcus Samuelsson, and four others. It was very interesting.
> 
> If you want to see it, PBS has the video of the complete series on their website.
> 
> *Lidia Celebrates America | PBS Food*



I saw it during the week and it was an excellent program. Each year Lydia does a Christmas Special. So worth watching. One year it was all about how her family escaped and the little room that her family lived in. How they celebrated Christmas there along with all the other refugees. Even though she touched on it this year, that year it was more in depth. That year it even touched on her first Christmas in America. Being a refugee is not fun. Not knowing if you are going to ever find a place to live? Where do you belong? 

Lydia and her family really understand what it is to be grateful for coming to America. And she never forgets it.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH made me a delicious breakfast this morning and I just finished cleaning up the kitchen. Sitting here catching up on Fb and DC, listening to Pentatonix Holiday on Pandora. It has really fun, different interpretations of Christmas music - lots of _a capella_, which I love.

Pentatonix (Holiday) Radio - Listen to Pentatonix (Holiday), Free on Pandora Internet Radio


----------



## Cheryl J

Good looking oyster dinner, *Dave*! 

*CG*, thanks for posting the link to Lidia's show - I think I'll kick back in the recliner with a cup of tea this afternoon and watch it.  It's a cloudy, lazy day today. 

*GG, *how nice of hubby to make breakfast for you.  

I just put a beautiful 10 lb. pork shoulder roast in the oven to slow roast for a few hours.  I usually give my bachelor brother food of some kind for Christmas, and I know he appreciates vacuum sealed bags of pulled pork. He would never bother to buy a roast and make it himself.  I'll give him a couple of packages of hoagie rolls and some spiced pecans as well - he'll like that.  Other than that, being lazy today!


----------



## Kayelle

What a thoughtful Christmas gift for your brother Cheryl! Any bachelor would be thrilled with that. So much better than a fruitcake doorstop.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> What a thoughtful Christmas gift for your brother Cheryl! Any bachelor would be thrilled with that. *So much better than a fruitcake doorstop.*


 
 That made me laugh! 

The foodie gifts started about 10 years ago - he is THE most difficult person to buy for.  Once I found out how easy it was to give him edible gifts and how much he appreciated them, it saved a lot of frustration.  He usually gives me a Home Depot gift card, and I couldn't be happier with that!


----------



## Addie

All day I have been sitting at the computer off and on when I felt well enough to do so looking for a certain recipe for buttercream frosting. I am making a Christmas Wreath cake for my daughter and it does not require as much frosting as a layer cake. So I finally find one and then decide I don't want a buttercream frosting after all. I want a cream cheese frosting. So back to the hunt.

Now I have made frosting of both kinds many, many times. But I don't know if it is just old age or my crankiness today. But for the life of me I couldn't remember how to make either one. I find a cream cheese one that I am very familiar with. Now I think I am happy. Aha! Not so fast stupid. You also need a royal frosting. Back to the computer. Find one that requires Just Whites. Here I am thinking I don't have any on hand. Yes you do stupid. Look in the fridge and cabinet. I have a whole new can that I haven't even opened yet. I only need to make a small amount for about eight to ten small holly leaves. 

 I need to take a nap and get into a better mood.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching The Sound of Music Sing Along version on ABC.  They have the words printed on the screen, and you can bet I'm singing along, as is DH!  I've never seen this word thing before!  Great idea!

(Though I already know all the words...)


----------



## Andy M.

Glad I'm not Steve Harvey tonight.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Glad I'm not Steve Harvey tonight.


I had to Google that. Oh my, poor Miss Columbia.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If looks could kill, huh, *taxy*? Miss Philippines sure looked a little wary. I know I would not want to be the person who got that crown after poor Steve's faux pas.

I'm as awake as a little kid early on Christmas morn. We're ready to head to OH when we get up from sleep. Only I can't fall asleep! Haven't seen the kids for a year and I'm chomping at the bit. Knowing me, I'll fall asleep before we cross the state line into CT. 



Dawgluver said:


> Watching The Sound of Music Sing Along version on ABC.  They have the words printed on the screen, and you can bet I'm singing along, as is DH!  I've never seen this word thing before!  Great idea!
> 
> (Though I already know all the words...)


Nothing like a karaoke movie, huh *Dawg*? One of the theaters in Cleveland will run that movie, or some other one with subtitle lyrics, and the entire house sings along! People dress up in character, entire families have been known to come as the Von Trapps. It's like a wholesome, family version of Rocky Horror!


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Glad I'm not Steve Harvey tonight.



Wow! I wondered what you meant last night Andy. I sure feel for him, the look on his face was like a deer in the headlights. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> If looks could kill, huh, *taxy*? Miss Philippines sure looked a little wary. I know I would not want to be the person who got that crown after poor Steve's faux pas.
> 
> I'm as awake as a little kid early on Christmas morn. We're ready to head to OH when we get up from sleep. Only I can't fall asleep! Haven't seen the kids for a year and I'm chomping at the bit. Knowing me, I'll fall asleep before we cross the state line into CT.



The tear jerker lovely song, "Ill Be Home for Christmas" is going through my head for you CG!! There's nothing in the world better than being with your kids for Christmas. Christmas blessings to all of you, and travel safe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, Kayelle. Popping in during a pit stop - we're about a third of the way there. Looks like we'll be "home" tomorrow afternoon. Meanwhile, I'M not the one taking a long time at this pit stop...


----------



## taxlady

Waves at CG. Nice to see you while you are en route.


----------



## LPBeier

I just spent 10 - 15 minutes cozying up to Monkey trying to earn her forgiveness for letting her out and then falling asleep for three hours before letting her back in! She was cold, wet and hungry but survived the ordeal quite well. A few tummy rubs, ear scratches and dinner seemed to do the trick!

I am now hoping to go make another batch of shortbread with a twist! I made sugar cookies with royal for the kids this year in the shape of sweaters and decorated to look like "Ugly Christmas Sweaters"! The children in two units in our building don't eat eggs so I had to come up with a different combo for these kids. They are all so cute (6 in total but you have to give to the parents too, right?  LOL). 

So, I am making a standard shortbread recipe and instead of using royal icing I am trying a basic water and icing sugar glaze, and having it set up a little on the hard side. I will decorate with edible felt pens and I have some decorations that are totally safe! 

At the same time, I am making nut clusters for TB that have cashews and dark chocolate rather than the peanut/chocolate chip/butterscotch chip recipe I use for my regular ones. If there is time before he gets home, I might make some pepita brittle for yours truly!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from Mom's, had a nice dinner and chat.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of our dear friends who lives in another state got a girlfriend a couple years ago.  We just met her a few days ago, and thankfully for him, DH and I approve of her.

We all went out tonight and had a lovely time, even though we were all dead-tired.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> My daughter and SIL left a few minutes ago to take Tyler out for a drive *to look at Christmas lights*.  There are some pretty amazing displays throughout the local neighborhoods.  URL]
> 
> 
> Just made a batch of Andy's sister's Apple Squares to take to my daughter's tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/apple-squares-93133.html





Definitely a very special treat for any child. My daughter usually takes me up by the Madonna statue to look at all the lights. My sister and I used to go every year in town to see the Boston Common lit up along with all the store windows. I loved seeing them as a kid and I still do. Last year there was just too much snow and too dangerous to climb that icy hill to look down on river  and see the cargo ships all lit up along with the rest of East Boston. And this year I have been very sick. I still don't know if I am going to feel well enough to go to my daughter's for dinner. She is serving prime rib of beef. I did manage to bake the cake, but that is as far as I have gotten. The icing is made, but can I have enough energy to finish it? 



I lost another five pounds this past week due to being so sick. I am now down to 115. This is losing weight the hard way.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished watching the Queen's 2015 Christmas message.

Smelling the ham and kielbasa, waiting for noon to arrive!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> Just finished watching the Queen's 2015 Christmas message...



Who knew!


----------



## creative

Having an emoticon snowball fight...on another forum!   






FUN!!! 





(Well, maybe not _that_ much fun!)


----------



## Kayelle

We've turned and poked the four ducks in the oven for the second time this morning. Two more pokes and turnings to go before they'll be ready to transport this afternoon for dinner with the family. Sure is smelling good in this house!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to go to work.  I sure hope they are feeding us, I forgot to go to the store.


----------



## Addie

Good Morning everyone. I hope yesterday was everything you wanted. 

My daughter made the mistake of telling everyone that for the very last time she wanted the everyone there to open presents that were under the tree. Well, she got her wish and then some. Friends started to show up around 9:30 a.m. with presents in hand for her family. She was not prepared for this. Everyone wanted breakfast after all the presents were opened. Now there is room for only six people at her table. So a pound of bacon and sausages went into the oven and a dozen of eggs whipped up for scrambled eggs, a loaf of bread toasted and everyone making their own coffee with the Kuerig maker, and everyone got fed. My daughter would make a great side order cook in a diner. 

Pirate and I showed up around 2 p.m. Between me, Pirate, her husband and her son's fiancé we cleaned up the place and got dinner started for her. Rib roast, mashed potatoes, corn, candied carrots, and I made the gravy. My poor daughter. We sent her off to bed to get some rest. She got up for dinner around five p.m. She had a Ricotta Pie ready, but since I am not a fan of Ricotta, Pirate and I headed home laden down with our gifts. So she ended the day, the way she really wanted to start it. With just her family only. 

Needless to say, Pirate and I slept soundly last night. In fact, here it is 9:30 a.m. and he is still sleeping. I have some housework to do.


----------



## Addie

My daughter had planned a birthday dinner tomorrow for Pirate. I have to call her first thing in the morning to inform her that Pirate has a bad case of the flu. Running a high fever, coughing, running nose, vomiting and constant complaining of aching all over his body. Oh yeah, it is such a joy of taking care of him. I a going to dose him up good with medications and go there myself. I will make sure there is plenty of liquids beside his bed before I leave. That is if she is still planning on making the ham dinner. I will bring back a plate for him, but I doubt he will eat any. So I will wrap it up good and put it in the freezer for him. 

I feel so bad. This kid has never had anything done for his birthday. On the day of and even a couple of days later. The curse of the Christmas Baby has struck again.


----------



## bakechef

Just sitting here thinking of all the little things mom wants me to do around her house before I leave.  We had a great Christmas, mom bought us 6 place settings of Fiesta and she's going to buy us two more for our birthdays, what an awesome gift!  Rob was just saying that he'd love multicolored Fiesta.  I bought mom a roomba and she's named it Trixie.  She has a house full of laminate flooring and it did a fantastic job while we were away yesterday.  This will help her keep up with the fur ball tumbleweeds...

We did a little Christmas clearance shopping yesterday and I got lots of ornaments and a nice new tree for half price! We left there and went to James island for their drive through festival of lights, it was beautiful! 

Back to NC this afternoon, do some laundry and get ready for work tomorrow and new years week.  Hopefully after this week we get a reprieve, it's been so busy!


----------



## Andy M.

Having a lazy Sunday morning.  getting the house back in pre-holiday condition.  Taking the leaf out of the table, carrying extra chairs down to the basement, dealing with where to put all our new stuff. 

Planning a brunch later this morning.  An omelet (green peppers, scallions, mushrooms, cheese) with hash browns and a piece of ribeye I can reheat in a skillet.  

Decorations will stay up a little longer.  SO's granddaughter is flying up for a visit next weekend so SO will want to keep some decorations up for her.


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Just sitting here thinking of all the little things mom wants me to do around her house before I leave.  We had a great Christmas, mom bought us 6 place settings of Fiesta and she's going to buy us two more for our birthdays, what an awesome gift!  Rob was just saying that he'd love multicolored Fiesta.  I bought mom a roomba and she's named it Trixie.  She has a house full of laminate flooring and it did a fantastic job while we were away yesterday.  This will help her keep up with the fur ball tumbleweeds...
> 
> We did a little Christmas clearance shopping yesterday and I got lots of ornaments and a nice new tree for half price! We left there and went to James island for their drive through festival of lights, it was beautiful!
> 
> Back to NC this afternoon, do some laundry and get ready for work tomorrow and new years week.  Hopefully after this week we get a reprieve, it's been so busy!



I named my Roomba Rosie after the maid on the Jetsons. I set her off on her cleaning whenever I have to go out. Put the wall up in front of the bathroom door and when I get home she is back in her charger. I am always surprised with just how much she can get. 

My daughter had the Fiesta as her preferred present when she got married more than thirty years ago. She still has every piece, including all the service pieces. She used to bring it out for holidays for about ten years, then she packed it away and decided to set a formal table at holiday time. I prefer the Fiesta.


----------



## Addie

My daughter is going to cook Pirate's Birthday dinner and send two plates of food to my house. I will put his in the fridge and just pick at mine throughout the day. 

I have to go downstairs to the apartment of an old timer who told Pirate that he is very lonely. So Pirate brought down a big piece of his birthday cake. I need to retrieve my dish. He is restricted in his activities outside of his apartment due to the oxygen tank he has with him around the clock. Boy, did he come to the wrong building to live if he is in need of friends. These residents are the most unfriendly elderly folks I have ever come across. Any time they get together, all they do is gossip and tear apart other residents that they don't like.


----------



## creative

I'm studying my selection of successful party/buffet recipes for a future event.  It's an enjoyable venture and further involves trying out many new potentials.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like fun, creative. 

I'm fiddlin' around in the kitchen, making things to use up some of the leftover ham.  So far I've made a ham spread for crackers, chopped some up for omelettes, sliced some for sandwiches, and split pea soup is simmering on the stove. Good thing we all love ham. 

My granddaughters (10 and 14) will be here tomorrow from Central CA for the week.  It'll be a fun and busy week for all of us, so I'm also making other things to have on hand in the fridge.  I browned and seasoned some ground chuck for taco salads, made a potato salad, and have chicken thighs and drumsticks thawing.  I thought about grilling them, but I think I'll make some good ol' fried chicken instead.  

The grands know that when you come to Grandma's, you eat.


----------



## Cheryl J

Bakechef....what a great gift from your Mom! I've always LOVED Fiestaware, and have been wanting to treat myself to a set for years now.  Maybe someday.  Have a nice and safe trip back to NC!


----------



## Chef Munky

Like Andy, getting things back into shape.
I stayed in bed all day yesterday doing nothing but watching old movies and playing a game on the Kindle. Christmas prep and day wore me out. Took a nap with my puppy to.

Today it's back to it. After I have some Salmon cakes.


----------



## taxlady

Relaxing after more turkey at the mummy-in-law's house.


----------



## Addie

Nursing a flu patient. The urge to kill is very strong some days. He better get healthy real quick. Like yesterday. Maybe because I have never had the flu, I am too impatient with him. Evidently nursing is not my profession to be in. Or maybe he is just a chronic complaining patient?


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Nursing a flu patient. The urge to kill is very strong some days. He better get healthy real quick. Like yesterday. Maybe because I have never had the flu, I am too impatient with him. Evidently nursing is not my profession to be in. *Or maybe he is just a chronic complaining patient?*


 

I hope Pirate didn't have 'the urge to kill' when his mother was feeling so sick with a cold for a month....


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I hope Pirate didn't have 'the urge to kill' when his mother was feeling so sick with a cold for a month....



Yeah, he did sometimes. I wasn't drinking enough water and he would get mad. I am not the best patient. And neither is he.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The apple doesn't fall far from the tree, *Addie*! 

We're having an exciting day here in our old home state. Doing laundry, eating leftovers. It's a veritable bed of roses! Actually, Goober is home sick with a cold. He wasn't feeling his best yesterday when we set out, and by the end of dinner he was spent. Slept from when we dropped him off until late afternoon today, so he's already a bit better. We should be back together tomorrow or Tuesday. Depends. As in, Depends on whether or not Loverly might need to use our car to get to work tomorrow. *sigh*

No complaints, though. We're "home" and it's cozy.


----------



## bakechef

Addie said:


> I named my Roomba Rosie after the maid on the Jetsons. I set her off on her cleaning whenever I have to go out. Put the wall up in front of the bathroom door and when I get home she is back in her charger. I am always surprised with just how much she can get.
> 
> My daughter had the Fiesta as her preferred present when she got married more than thirty years ago. She still has every piece, including all the service pieces. She used to bring it out for holidays for about ten years, then she packed it away and decided to set a formal table at holiday time. I prefer the Fiesta.



My mom was really surprised all of the nooks and crannies that it found!  I'm not a fancy person so the Fiesta will be both my everyday stuff and my "fancy" stuff.  How could those bright colors not create a "festive" holiday dinner?


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> Bakechef....what a great gift from your Mom! I've always LOVED Fiestaware, and have been wanting to treat myself to a set for years now.  Maybe someday.  Have a nice and safe trip back to NC!



We're home safe! My mom got good prices at Kohl's mixing sales and coupons.

I'm going to miss my very sensible cream colored Crate and Barrel dinnerware, it's been awesome without as much as a chip in 10 years.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What? You're getting rid of you old dishes??? Save them, store them, bring them out when you want a change. Then again, I'm a dishware hoarder. I have sets of service-for-8, plus a couple other "sets" of four plates and, in one case, just two. If your condo has a basement, find a little corner to use for your boxed Crate and Barrel set. You'll thank yourself for doing that some day.

OH, glad you're home safe, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

I *love* my everyday dinnerware from IKEA.  Plain white heavy stoneware. The 11" dinner plates hold a good amount of food, and I like that they have no flat edge border. The salad plates are big, and I especially love the deep bowls. They're perfect for cereal and ice cream, and double as serving bowls for dips etc., at gatherings.  Can't beat it at $20 for 18 pieces . 

FÄRGRIK 18-piece dinnerware set - IKEA

I also have a set of lighter weight Corelle type dishes (also white), and my grandmother's full set of china, which is packed away.  It's a beautiful rose pattern - I need to get it out and use it for special occasions.  It was her everyday dinnerware. 

I'd love a basic set of colorful Fiesta, and add to it yearly.


----------



## Addie

Gee, I have a sensible set for four of the Weeping Blue Willow Pattern dishes. Along with a couple of service pieces. I have the regular dinner soup bowls. I should pick up some cereal bowls. I love the pattern, but they are too heavy for me to stack and put back on the shelf all at once. So It is one dish at a time. Or I have Pirate do it for me. I have dinner, luncheon and salad plates. I only keep two of each out. I only use the salad plate to eat from. I can control my servings much easier. The plate looks full with just a small piece of meat, (chicken leg or thigh) small tater and a small helping of meat.


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> What? You're getting rid of you old dishes??? Save them, store them, bring them out when you want a change. Then again, I'm a dishware hoarder. I have sets of service-for-8, plus a couple other "sets" of four plates and, in one case, just two. If your condo has a basement, find a little corner to use for your boxed Crate and Barrel set. You'll thank yourself for doing that some day.
> 
> OH, glad you're home safe, too.



No way! I'm going to store them.  They are really high quality and you can't get them anymore.


----------



## bakechef

Cheryl J said:


> I *love* my everyday dinnerware from IKEA.  Plain white heavy stoneware. The 11" dinner plates hold a good amount of food, and I like that they have no flat edge border. The salad plates are big, and I especially love the deep bowls. They're perfect for cereal and ice cream, and double as serving bowls for dips etc., at gatherings.  Can't beat it at $20 for 18 pieces .
> 
> FÄRGRIK 18-piece dinnerware set - IKEA
> 
> I also have a set of lighter weight Corelle type dishes (also white), and my grandmother's full set of china, which is packed away.  It's a beautiful rose pattern - I need to get it out and use it for special occasions.  It was her everyday dinnerware.
> 
> I'd love a basic set of colorful Fiesta, and add to it yearly.



My Crate and Barrel stuff is like that, simple off white with good weight to them, we've gotten many compliments on them.  I got the whole set on clearance, still not super cheap, but better than they were.  We will be keeping some of the bowls out to use, they are perfect shapes and sizes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> No way! I'm going to store them.  They are really high quality and you can't get them anymore.


*Phew!* For a moment there I was afraid you were going to be practical.  I could probably open a dishware store IF I ever wanted to get rid of my collection. Which I don't. So they're safe.


----------



## Addie

I had Spike disconnect my neighbor who wanted to be hooked up to my WiFi. When he first asked me, I was a bit hesitant, but both Pirate and Spike told me anyone could use my WiFi as long as they had the code. He agreed to pay me $20 a month. So Spike hooked him up. About ten days later he handed Spike the $20 in the hallway when he saw him as he was running for the elevator. So in a sense he was ten days late paying me. Next payment comes due and again, he is late. He doesn't even have the decency to knock on my door and tell me he will be late. When you add up all the time he has been using it without paying me in a timely manner, he has had a free month.

If I am late paying my bill, Comcast does not chase me. They just shut me off. And then charge me a fee to turn it back on. I am not a charity and I refuse to chase him for money that he owes. He can pay what he probably owes Comcast.  

He has been a source of trouble ever since he moved in the building. He has a dog and told management that it was a service dog. Then he changed his story when he got caught in a lie because he couldn't produce a jacket for the dog labeled "Service Animal." Then it was his daughter's dog, but she couldn't keep it as she developed allergies to the dog. Now he tells us that it is a rescue dog. Considering the dog's behavior, that seem more likely. The dog has a bad case of separation anxiety. The owner leaves in the morning and the dog barks all day loooong. For ten hours straight!!! After two days of that, management told him the dog has to go. So now he supposedly brings the dog to his daughter's house. Hmmm! Didn't she develop allergies to the dog? 

This man is a liar and owes the world money. A real con artist. But he is not my problem anymore.


----------



## HolyCanoli

I'm enjoying seeing so many of the same members still on here from when I was several years ago.  I always loved seeing what people suggest, different recipes and how it's kind of like a family on here.  I'm glad to be back and look forward to getting some great ideas


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi Holy! We're still here either because we love hanging around DC, or we (sadly) don't have anything better to do with our time.  

Since your avatar box says you just joined 12-2015, I'm guessing you were here under another name? Or did you just not sign up before because you were afraid we were going to bite...

Either way, glad you're here.


----------



## HolyCanoli

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi Holy! We're still here either because we love hanging around DC, or we (sadly) don't have anything better to do with our time.
> 
> Since your avatar box says you just joined 12-2015, I'm guessing you were here under another name? Or did you just not sign up before because you were afraid we were going to bite...
> 
> Either way, glad you're here.



LOL!!  I was under another name but I can't remember what it was!  So I just signed up with a new name


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, HolyCanoli!  Glad you're here, and looking forward to chatting with you.  You have some catching up to do.


----------



## Chef Munky

Trying to think of something to pull out of the freezer and defrost for dinner.
Needs to be cooking while I'm gone.

We could stop and pick something up. Every place will probably be packed.
I'd prefer to not be on the roads today any longer than we need to be.
Around here New Years Eve starts at dawn. I hope traffic won't be a problem.


----------



## Addie

I am searching the web for coupons for my cash items when I go shopping. And if I should find some for food items that I use my food stamps on, even better. I go down my grocery list and look for a coupon for the next item on the list. By the time I am through, I will have more than $30 in coupons. Yay!!! I hate grocery shopping, but the coupons make the effort worth it.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished hard boiling some eggs for deviled eggs tonight.  

Going out to lunch with my SIL and BIL a bit later.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Just finished hard boiling some eggs for *deviled eggs tonight*.
> 
> Going out to lunch with my SIL and BIL a bit later.


Good idea.


----------



## Cheryl J

I spent the afternoon with my grandson Tyler, and had all kinds of ideas for activities.  Some worked out well, but he had a bossy attitude today.  Sometimes that happens.  He's five and thinks he knows everything and wanted to call the shots.    Like that'll happen. 

Mom took him home and I'm off to the kitchen in quietness to prepare the chili for New Year's Day dinner tomorrow with my brother.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Making brick red roux for the Etouffé tomorrow.


----------



## creative

Just watched the London New Year's Eve firework display...on TV (best place with the current terrorist alert situation!)   I found it very impressive.

I see that, despite the hotel fire in Dubai, that they managed to put on their firework display at the nearby tallest building.  The show must go on....


----------



## Steve Kroll

Well, I made it to midnight. I watched 2 minutes of the Ryan Seacrest thing, realized I didn't know the names of any of the people standing on the stage with him, and switched over to watch "Minions" on Amazon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Being the party animals we are, we fell asleep before 10 while watching the latest "Ice Age" installation.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We were watching "Antman" at midnight.  Ended a couple minutes later and I headed to bed.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I hit the hay at 7:00pm and the new year was waiting for me when I woke up at 3:00am!


----------



## creative

I have just been looking at how different our traditions are...some are astonishing, interesting and/or amusing

New Yearâ€™s traditions around the world

Anyone want to celebrate like Estonia next year?  (No. 3)


----------



## Cheryl J

Interesting link, creative, thanks for sharing! I saved it to look at more a little later. 

I fell asleep in the recliner somewhere around 11:00, and was woken up at midnight by fireworks somewhere nearby.  Got up and went to bed. 

Fixin' to fry up some corn tortilla triangles, the dip will be a hot layered dip of refried beans, salsa, sour cream, a few different cheeses, and topped with chopped scallions. My brother will be here around noon, and we'll enjoy our chili and tamale dinner around 2ish.  I made the jalapeno cheddar corn muffins yesterday evening. 

I looked around for TV marathons to amuse us while we eat and chat - so far I've found the usual 'Twilight Zone' on SYFY, 'Gold Rush' on Discovery, and 'Counting Cars' on the History Channel.  Bro restores old cars, so I know he'll enjoy the cars one.  (Just not for very long, or I'm stealing the remote back)  Neither of us are into sports.  I'm watching the Rose Parade now while I'm having my coffee.  

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got my etouffé going, will be doing some laundry and just relaxing.  Planning a trip to the city tomorrow for some grocery shopping.  Also need a sheet of 1/4" plywood for the back of a cabinet I want to use as a pantry.  Looking at ceiling lights...


----------



## Dawgluver

DH went out with one of his boyfriends to watch our beloved Hawkeyes play in the Rose Bowl!  Apparently they're not doing so well.  Had an exemplary season, but as DH explained to me ad infinitum (meaning I really didn't care) apparently the Hawks played really bad teams, which was why they were 35-1 or something like that.

I'm kicking back.


----------



## Kayelle

Gosh are we the only ones who watched the Rose Parade today? I've always loved watching it here at 8 AM live. Spending my whole life in this area, I've never been there in person, but one year we went down to see the beautiful floats parked where we could inspect them for days after the parade. 

We've had a lazy day today with me watching old movies by dead people. Love really old movies on Turner Movie Classics. Today it was 1937 "Stage Door".


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Had to perform Nose count, Inventory, Line up for inspection--  call it what you will.  Youngest didn't show up for dinner, which is unusual because she is right there tripping me up come dinnertime.   I put away and carried Christmas stuff to upstairs closet today.  Sure enough.  I found her asleep in the closet.   Poor girl.  She's usually pretty vocal, but I had the stereo on most of the day.   Her bonus is she is scared of the vacuum cleaner and I did a thorough job with the Kirby before re-arranging furniture.  

Sorry,  I only watched half the Rose Bowl.  It was too sad.


----------



## Kayelle

Your youngest Whiska??  Ummm, cat, dog, daughter?


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Your youngest Whiska??  Ummm, cat, dog, daughter?


That's what I was wondering too. I figure cat, 'cause Whiska often refers to his cats as the little girls and "scared of vacuum cleaner".


----------



## Whiskadoodle

She is a 4 y/o tabby cat And my daughter.  As is her 15 y/o sister.  Both rescues.  They are not adopted but members of my house-family.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> She is a 4 y/o tabby cat And my daughter.  As is her 15 y/o sister.  Both rescues.  They are not adopted *but members of my house-family*.



Absolutely! Spike's dog Teddy is his "baby". I am grandma, Pirate is uncle. 

Last night when the fireworks started in Boston Harbor, Teddy jumped up of Spike's bed and went right under the blankets to the bottom of the bed. Sometimes when there is continuous loud noises, he wants to be held real close until it ends. Anyone of us are only to happy to do it. But I do think that this dog has brought us right to the edge of insanity. We are now spelling in front of him. Words like "beach" "bus" "blanket" "scratchies" and more. If he hears the word, he goes crazy. Those are things he loves. 

Oh yes. Our fur covered friends are definitely members of the family and we should treat them as such.


----------



## MichelleMarie

My oldest son showed up unexpectedly today, with his lady and their two children. He evidently expected his dad to drop everything and assist with an oil change for his car. Considering the amount of trouble hubby has had with his apnea mask lately, I'm not surprised he left my son disappointed and in search of an old high school buddy for help instead. After that, I had half a dozen boys, in their early 20's, hanging out in the driveway with their toddlers - too funny. It was good to see them all; its been years. Good for a new year's day.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet story, MichelleMarie!  Do you mind if we nickname you MM, or whatever else you might prefer?

I need a grin eraser.  Just a beautiful day in the 'hood!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *Gosh are we the only ones who watched the Rose Parade today? *I've always loved watching it here at 8 AM live. Spending my whole life in this area, I've never been there in person, but one year we went down to see the beautiful floats parked where we could inspect them for days after the parade.
> 
> We've had a lazy day today with me watching old movies by dead people. Love really old movies on Turner Movie Classics. Today it was 1937 "Stage Door".


 
Nope, I mentioned a few posts up that I was watching it this morning, too.  Never miss it.  It will be so strange not seeing Bob and Stephanie hosting the Rose Parade next year, after ALL these years!


----------



## Addie

MichelleMarie said:


> My oldest son showed up unexpectedly today, with his lady and their two children. He evidently expected his dad to drop everything and assist with an oil change for his car. Considering the amount of trouble hubby has had with his apnea mask lately, I'm not surprised he left my son disappointed and in search of an old high school buddy for help instead. *After that, I had half a dozen boys, in their early 20's, hanging out in the driveway with their toddlers - too funny.* It was good to see them all; its been years. Good for a new year's day.



A visit like that always brings back memories of when they were just kids hanging out. It is always a good feeling to have the young people hanging around.


----------



## MichelleMarie

Dawgluver said:


> Sweet story, MichelleMarie! Do you mind if we nickname you MM, or whatever else you might prefer?
> 
> I need a grin eraser. Just a beautiful day in the 'hood!


 
Most call me Michelle so, if there won't be any confusion, I won't get confused - too quickly  - but MM is fine too


----------



## MichelleMarie

Addie, yes, very nice feeling


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Nope, I mentioned a few posts up that I was watching it this morning, too.  Never miss it.  It will be so strange not seeing Bob and Stephanie hosting the Rose Parade next year, after ALL these years!



I'm glad you saw it too Cheryl. I'll miss Bob and Stephanie also after 30 yrs of L.A. hosting the parade. Stephanie Edwards is still as gorgeous as she was then, and has aged so beautifully. It's hard to believe she's my age.

Glad we cleared that up *Whiska.* One of my sons was scared of the vacuum so I wasn't quite sure.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Gosh are we the only ones who watched the Rose Parade today?...


I'm guessing there were others watching. We, however, weren't among them. Never have been much of parade people, but we do watch most of the bowl games. Or used to. Now it seems like anyone who wants to put up the money can have a bowl game just for the naming rights. I think there will be a total of something like 41 bows this year.  Hmm, maybe someday we'll have a "Cooking Goddess and Himself Dandelion Bowl"  


Whiskadoodle said:


> ...Sorry,  I only watched half the Rose Bowl.  It was too sad.


It was sad. What was up with the Big Ten Thursday and Friday? Sparty got completely rolled by the tide. Northwestern managed two FG - at least your dear Huskies did better. Happily, our Buckeyes and TTUN both brought it today. Hate to give props to Meesheegan, though.


MichelleMarie said:


> ...I had half a dozen boys, in their early 20's, hanging out in the driveway with their toddlers - too funny. It was good to see them all; its been years...


I miss that kind of activity at our house. Our kids went to two different high schools in spite of the fact that they are twins, so they each had their own gaggle of friends. There were days Himself felt like he needed to put in a revolving door at our house, but I would go back to that activity in a heartbeat. I wish we never had to move. I'm hoping that whenif we eventually get back to OH we can still have them and their friends use our home for a touchstone spot. It's the youth that keep us young, right? 

****************

I've been sitting in the kitchen reading while Himself and Loverly have been watching TV all night. First it was "How to Train Your Dragon" and now it's "Maleficent". Both of them have been too loud, but I'll let it slide. Until I'm ready to head to bed, that is. I know we're staying at Loverly's, but I think she'll understand if I tell her I need my beauty sleep.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH just returned with the new couch we bought yesterday, gotta go help him unload it! Yay! It's microfiber that looks like leather and has recliners on the two ends. And we get to rearrange the furniture back the way I liked it!  Can't wait. Will show more pix later.


----------



## Kayelle

Oh that looks soooo comfy!!


----------



## Andy M.

Are the recliners electric??


----------



## Cooking Goddess

THAT'S microfiber, *GG*? Wow, what a fooler. Looks nice and comfy. Happy relaxing.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> THAT'S microfiber, *GG*? Wow, what a fooler. Looks nice and comfy. Happy relaxing.


What CG said wrote.


----------



## Katie H

Still having to "educate" myself about taking it easy on my heel.  I haven't been walking very long and forget that I am not supposed to go full bore yet.

In view of that, I'm sitting on the sofa going through and enjoying, again, our Christmas cards.  Some of them are so beautiful.  I save them from year to year and am not surprised that we get fewer and fewer every year.  I hope folks don't stop sending them altogether.  They are one of my Christmas pleasures.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, man, it's wonderful. So comfy and relaxing. And the flow through the room is much better. Love it. 

No, not electric. This one was actually on clearance and the electric ones cost about three times as much.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, that's really pretty GG.  Your living room looks so warm and homey. 

I love my dark brown microfiber recliner - it does look like leather but is more breathable than leather, and doesn't make my legs sweaty in the summer. LOL


----------



## MichelleMarie

That's very nice. I'm happy for you. I had no idea microfiber could look like soft leather.


----------



## Kayelle

What a lovely room GG, and I adore your lamps! We have the same taste. I must remember to take pictures of mine for you. 

I also had no idea microfiber could look like leather! Great find!

Edit: Here's a picture of my lamps and our tree from a couple of years ago. We no longer put up that big tree, only a little one in the computer room.


----------



## creative

Is microfiber as strong/durable as leather?  I have microfiber cleaning cloths but they are not thick.  I guess it comes in various thicknesses?  Is it absorbent?


----------



## MichelleMarie

OMGosh, look at that oil lamp! Holly molly; Victorian heart-throb!


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Is microfiber as strong/durable as leather?  I have microfiber cleaning cloths but they are not thick.  I guess it comes in various thicknesses?  Is it absorbent?


It also comes in different textures and different fibres.


----------



## Kayelle

MichelleMarie said:


> OMGosh, look at that oil lamp! Holly molly; Victorian heart-throb!



Thanks MM...it's my pride and joy when it comes to possessions. It's all wired for electric now.  There's a long story behind it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful living room, Kay!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, Kayelle. Your room is beautiful, too. Yes, I love the curved legs on furniture and colorful lamps.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you, Kayelle. Your room is beautiful, too. Yes, I love the curved legs on furniture and colorful lamps.



Just thought I'd show off my Victorian oil lamp  My aunt left it to me; it had belonged to my great-grandmother, who lived on a farm in Michigan. This is in the foyer.


----------



## MichelleMarie

Man, you guys have some nice historical pieces. I love the Victorian era. They loved worldly décor and its neat to see the way they incorporated it into their homes. My mother has a similar lamp that is inspired by Egypt.


----------



## Kayelle

MichelleMarie said:


> Man, you guys have some nice historical pieces. I love the Victorian era. They loved worldly décor and its neat to see the way they incorporated it into their homes. My mother has a similar lamp that is inspired by Egypt.



MM, living out west like you and I do, good antiques are hard to come by in these parts, being as the good stuff brought out here by covered wagon got left on the plains. How hard it must have been to just leave treasured heirlooms behind in the dust. How glad I am they came. The history of it all is my favorite reading subject.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG* and *Kayelle*, your homes look like show homes. Lovely! Mine isn't a wreck, but you can definitely tell I'd rather cook than clean.  A lot of our furnishings are near-antiques, though. As in, old and handed-down.  Sorta "comfy chic" without the "chic".


----------



## MichelleMarie

Kayelle said:


> MM, living out west like you and I do, good antiques are hard to come by in these parts, being as the good stuff brought out here by covered wagon got left on the plains. How hard it must have been to just leave treasured heirlooms behind in the dust. How glad I am they came. The history of it all is my favorite reading subject.


 
Mine too. The history of all things domestic is my thing: daily life, food, housing, fads, employment, social structure and values - so fascinating.


----------



## MichelleMarie

lol, cooking goddess. "'comfy chic' without the 'chic'" :P That's my home too, only my junk isn't even loved enough to be handed down, lol.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad you like that line, *Michelle*. We have a lot of furniture that had been my parents', or my aunt and uncle's. Even our "new stuff", in many cases, was purchased when we moved into our previous house...in 1991. 

I'm about to rip a rotisserie chicken apart, and clean and chop celery and carrots, in order to get a head start making a pot of chicken/veggie/noodle soup. Goober is almost done with his cold, so I want to smack it down completely. Meanwhile, most of the soup will be ready for Loverly when she comes home from running boatloads of errands tomorrow, and some for us when we get back from seeing our son. Monday will be cook's day off, since it will be our last day in town. We'll go somewhere - I was lobbying for the Cleveland Museum of Art until I checked their website. It's closed on Mondays.  Guess I'll have to come up with another idea while I attack the chicken.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm watching "Worst Cooks in America." Totally mindless but freaking hilarious. 

"I put baby oil in my chicken to lubricate the esophagus... "


----------



## MichelleMarie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm watching "Worst Cooks in America." Totally mindless but freaking hilarious.
> 
> "I put baby oil in my chicken to lubricate the esophagus... "


 
 stupidity is becoming an epidemic.


----------



## CWS4322

I finally finished basting the 10+ pairs of jeans and slacks my friend pinned for me in November. The reason I basted them was to try them on again. I had to make adjustments to make them fit...shrunk a bit more...grr...tomorrow I will fire up the serger and get them done...I didn't want to cut the excess off with the serger until I checked the fit, just incase I had gained weight. Saturday,  my favourite skirts are getting pinned. I have learned how to make things that are too big fit. Duh, never thought of that.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm settling in to watching the first episode of the last season of Downton Abbey. Thankfully, the SC is a fan too.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful living rooms, GG and Kay!

We just got back shortly before midnight last night after 2 weeks on our beloved little island.  I wasn't feeling well the last few days of our trip, probably because I got breathed on by someone with something on the plane on the way down, but I managed to rally and pack before we left.  The flights home were flawless, but it still makes for a long day.

Now I'm kicking back and surveying the damage.  Mounds of newspapers and mail to sort through, and a mountain of laundry to do!  My car won't start, so will have to call AAA for a jump.


----------



## GotGarlic

My new laptop arrived today! Yay! I've been working on setting it up for the last couple of hours.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> My new laptop arrived today! Yay! I've been working on setting it up for the last couple of hours.


w00t!

What operating system?


----------



## GotGarlic

Windows 10. I've been using an extra from DH for the past few months, so I'm kind of used to it. I can't wait to get all my software installed, though. Didn't want to do that on a temp.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Windows 10. I've been using an extra from DH for the past few months, so I'm kind of used to it. I can't wait to get all my software installed, though. Didn't want to do that on a temp.


Did you use Win 8? How does 10 compare?


----------



## GotGarlic

No, I skipped 8 lol My old laptop was five years old. 

I like 10 so far. It has a more visual way of displaying what's on the computer. When you hit the Start button, you see your list of programs - alphabetically, organized under big letters - and a set of boxes that show your weather, recent emails, calendar, photos, etc. Then you can click on a box to open the app. Apparently, as you install more apps, more are displayed there. And it seems easier to set up than previous versions.

Btw, I got a Dell Inspiron with 8 gigs of RAM and a terabyte hard drive. It's rip-roaring fast!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> No, I skipped 8 lol My old laptop was five years old.
> 
> I like 10 so far. It has a more visual way of displaying what's on the computer. When you hit the Start button, you see your list of programs - alphabetically, organized under big letters - and a set of boxes that show your weather, recent emails, calendar, photos, etc. Then you can click on a box to open the app. Apparently, as you install more apps, more are displayed there. And it seems easier to set up than previous versions.
> 
> Btw, I got a Dell Inspiron with 8 gigs of RAM and a terabyte hard drive. It's rip-roaring fast!


The guy who sold me my new laptop convinced me I didn't need 8 gigs of RAM. Damn, I shouldn't have listened to him. The last one had 8 gigs and this stupid 6 gig machine feels so slow.


----------



## Souschef

taxlady said:


> The guy who sold me my new laptop convinced me I didn't need 8 gigs of RAM. Damn, I shouldn't have listened to him. The last one had 8 gigs and this stupid 6 gig machine feels so slow.


What kind of processing are you doing that makes it seem so slow?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're halfway between there and there. Didn't get out of the general Akron OH area until after 5:00 PM. Hate leaving, but we had to.  We should be back in our own house sometime tomorrow evening. It would be nicer if we were greeted by a cat, but I refuse to move a cat again!


----------



## Addie

I was sound asleep. Here it is almost 1:30 and I am wide awake watching an old Perry Mason movie. I have a small can of baked beans in the fridge. Thinking of opening them and eating them right out of the can. Or making a bean and baloney half sandwich. After I trim off all of the crust. 

I bought two huge filets of Haddock Monday when I went shopping. I like to leave the skin on. Pirate hates the skin. My intention was to have the skin removed from one filet (the smaller one) for Pirate and leave it on for the other one. I forgot to ask to have the man remove the skin. So I tried it myself. Only was able to remove half of it. I no longer have any strength in my hands. He can remove it after it is cooked. It just rolls off then. Or if I am lucky, he won't eat it at all having the skin on. Fine by me. More Haddock for me. I can't choose which I love more. Fried clams or battered and fried Haddock.


----------



## taxlady

Souschef said:


> What kind of processing are you doing that makes it seem so slow?


Not much at the moment. FireFox, EditPad (a text editor), PDF XChange Viewer, IrfanView, and sometimes LibreOffice spreadsheet. When I'm doing tax returns I also have professional tax software running. I loaded the Windog Solitaire game and it took 15 seconds to load. I think FF is being a memory hog, but I mostly blame Windog. I'm running 8.1 now and I'm wary of upgrading to 10. My experience is that every upgrade of Windows runs slower than the previous version. Sigh


----------



## menumaker

Hi Everyone,
I'm still sitting out the winter waiting for our new wood house to be built. It's going to be spring when it's ready ( we hope) Meanwhile we are house-sitting for a friend which is why I'm not posting much at the moment but doing an awful lot of ........relaxing!!
I'm keeping an eye on you all though so seeeeee ya


----------



## Andy M.

That must be exciting.  Where is it being built?


----------



## menumaker

We are down in South West France in the Bearn region Andy and the house will look towards the Pyrenees mountains. Aren't we lucky?


----------



## Andy M.

menumaker said:


> We are down in South West France in the Bearn region Andy and the house will look towards the Pyrenees mountains. Aren't we lucky?



Lucky indeed!


----------



## taxlady

Waves at menumaker, nice to see you.


----------



## Dawgluver

menumaker said:


> We are down in South West France in the Bearn region Andy and the house will look towards the Pyrenees mountains. Aren't we lucky?




I'm very excited for you, MM!  It will be lovely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like you have a lovely setting for your new home. Keep us updated on your progress, if you can.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm waiting for Himself to route us to our next fuel stop.  For the car, not ourselves. Gas in New Jersey is running about  $1.67 a gallon AND all stations are full service. After that,  we get to eat at our favorite place along the route  - Blue Colony Diner in Newtown CT. Then our own beds tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Not much at the moment. FireFox, EditPad (a text editor), PDF XChange Viewer, IrfanView, and sometimes LibreOffice spreadsheet. When I'm doing tax returns I also have professional tax software running. I loaded the Windog Solitaire game and it took 15 seconds to load. I think FF is being a memory hog, but I mostly blame Windog. I'm running 8.1 now and I'm wary of upgrading to 10. My experience is that every upgrade of Windows runs slower than the previous version. Sigh



You can see what's using memory with the task manager. 

Have you defragged lately? That can help. 

Can you add two more gigs of memory? I read years ago that having memory in multiples of four works better, although I can't remember why. 

I'm not finding Windows 10 slow at all, but I just started using it on the new laptop.


----------



## Souschef

GotGarlic said:


> You can see what's using memory with the task manager.
> 
> Have you defragged lately? That can help.
> 
> Can you add two more gigs of memory? I read years ago that having memory in multiples of four works better, although I can't remember why.
> 
> I'm not finding Windows 10 slow at all, but I just started using it on the new laptop.


Another problem may be too many programs running in background. Go to your start menu and see what you have checked. Type msconfig in the search box and uncheck any programs you do not want running.


----------



## menumaker

Thank you C G, I will try.


----------



## taxlady

I'm recuperating from grocery shopping. I better get my bum in gear and put stuff away, very soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm waiting for Himself to route us to our next fuel stop. For the car, not ourselves. Gas in New Jersey is running about $1.67 a gallon AND all stations are full service. After that, we get to eat at our favorite place along the route - Blue Colony Diner in Newtown CT. Then our own beds tonight.


 
Have a fun and safe rest of your trip, CG!


----------



## Cheryl J

menumaker said:


> We are down in South West France in the Bearn region Andy and the house will look towards the Pyrenees mountains. Aren't we lucky?


 
Yes, you are!  Sounds like that will be an amazing view.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH has whatever sleeping sickness I suffered from a few days ago.  He had to take the day off work.  I'm still a bit groggy myself, but managed to unload my travel purse and reload my regular purse.  Travel is getting hard on us middle-agers!

Looking forward to our "fishinar" tonight.  It's a webinar that goes over the more obscure fish and other sealife of Cozumel.  We're pretty good with identifying the usual suspects, so this should be fun.


----------



## creative

I have just finished making some sweets for my brother - toasted macadamia nuts that I then coat in plain choc.   They have now set so packing them into a decorative box for him.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> DH has whatever sleeping sickness I suffered from a few days ago.  He had to take the day off work.  I'm still a bit groggy myself, but managed to unload my travel purse and reload my regular purse.  *Travel is getting hard on us middle-agers!*
> 
> Looking forward to our "fishinar" tonight.  It's a webinar that goes over the more obscure fish and other sealife of Cozumel.  We're pretty good with identifying the usual suspects, so this should be fun.



Maybe it's time to move, YOLO!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe it's time to move, YOLO!




Considered it.  The expats are mostly a bit, um, shall we say "eccentric".  And Beagle despises water.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

menumaker said:


> Thank you C G, I will try.


Thanks, *menumaker*! If you do have the time to keep us updated, perhaps you could follow Princess Fiona's and bethzaring's leads and start a thread dedicated to your new home. It would make a nice record of the project for you; and if you're posting pics, you can always look back to "remember when". 




Cheryl J said:


> Have a fun and safe rest of your trip, CG!


Thanks, *Cheryl*. Us old buzzards landed at home about 9:00 PM. Maybe an hour later, Himself and I were listening to three! Great Horned Owls hooting up a storm. They had to be just at the back edge of our yard from the sound of it - maybe 100-150 feet from our house!

When we called Loverly to let her know we made it home safely, she told us she put in an extra hour at work tonight because she knew she was coming home to an empty house.  When I said we'd be back later this year she said "don't make it take too long". Aw, our daughter misses us!!! I guess Himself and I had really better get working on this place so we can move back and make someone happy.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to go to sleep; however, if I go to bed I start to cough uncontrollably and if I try to sleep in my recliner chair my back and leg are not comfortable. So, I am playing around on the computer trying to get myself really tired so it doesn't matter where I sleep!


----------



## Dawgluver

Feel better soon, LP!

I had to use some creativity and puzzle-solving skills as DH picked up the massive frozen turkey that his work gives him every year, and that the grocery store so nicely held for us until we got back from our trip.  Several bags of frozen veggies along with containers of frozen turkey stock were relocated from the already packed deep freeze in order to accommodate the massive bird, and I foresee vegetable soup with turkey stock in our near future.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Feel better soon, LP!
> 
> *I had to use some creativity and puzzle-solving skills* as DH picked up the massive frozen turkey that his work gives him every year, and that the grocery store so nicely held for us until we got back from our trip. Several bags of frozen veggies along with containers of frozen turkey stock were relocated from the already packed deep freeze in order to accommodate the massive bird, and I foresee vegetable soup with turkey stock in our near future.


 
I know what you mean Dawg, I play Freezer Tetris all the time. 

How nice that DH's work gives him a nice turkey every year, and the store held it for you while you were on vacation!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I know what you mean, Dawg, I play Freezer Tetris all the time.
> 
> How nice that DH's work gives him a nice turkey every year, and the store held it for you while you were on vacation!




Freezer Tetris   Thanks Cheryl!  We really need to get a bigger freezer, but then again, I'd just fill it up, and still wouldn't be able to find anything!

CG and Himself, glad you made it home safe and sound!


----------



## taxlady

Freezer Tetris is a great description.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Love your "Freezer Tetris" comment, *taxy*! 


I've spent part of the day wondering how I could have ended up with all my laundry baskets overflowing with dirty clothes. I did laundry while we were at our daughter's. I can only assume that the pair of jeans, shirt, and underwear that Himself left in his hamper divided and multiplied while we were gone. Kind of like amoeba. 

Meanwhile, I'm once again being serenaded by owls outside.  Instead of hiding in our backyard woods, it sounds like they moved to the acreage downhill from us. Loud again! I think they might be using bullhorns.  I don't care, I really like listening to them "hoo-hoo-hoo".


----------



## Dawgluver

We hoot to our owls here, CG, and they answer back!  They think we have a strange accent though.

I hear ya about the laundry.  I got most of it done today.  DH and I discuss how we plan to cut back on clothes after every trip, but it hasn't helped yet.


----------



## taxlady

Freezer Tetris was actually Cheryl's great expression.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oops, you're right, *taxy*. Danged all-day headache is making me more fuzzy-brained than usual. *sigh* ~~~ Hey *Cheryl*, I love your Freezer Tetris line! 

I swear, *Dawg*, one of these nights I'll be hooting to the owls and one of them will fly up and land on the sun room window right in front of my face!    ~  At least with your laundry, you were in a tropical area. Shorts, T-shirts, and swimwear don't take up that much space. During the summer I can easily wash 18 T-shirts at once. During the winter I'm lucky to stuff just half as many sweatshirts. Oh, well, three loads down, three to go. And then I'll probably have to start all over again!  There IS a nudist camp not too far from us, but for the sake of the other members we will not be joining.


----------



## Dawgluver

I ended up doing 6, count 'em, 6 loads of laundry!  This will be fixed for the next trip.  My house is now decorated with clean laundry, as neither of us has the energy to put it away.  DH still has the sleeping sickness, and other than shambling to the store, was basically worthless and slept most of the day again.  Still not much better myself yet, but at least I can remain upright long enough to do laundry.

Hope you get rid of that headache, CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Dawg*. I'm pretty sure it's one of those that doesn't go away until you sleep and wake up again.

Six loads beats me by double. I got three done, and no shopping. I'll  shop tomorrow, and probably a load or two of clothes, but none of it is pressing enough to not take a break now and then. I'm good at taking breaks.


----------



## Kayelle

Oh how I would love to hear owls here! They have always fascinated me. I had a wonderful experience with an Eagle owl named Merlin on the Isle of Wight in the UK in 2011.
I'll never forget it. He had a wing span of 6 feet before he flew to me, and weighed only 6 lbs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, Kayelle, you had a tête-à-tête with an owl! That is so much cooler than hearing them!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful owl!


----------



## GotGarlic

I thought you owl enthusiasts would like to see this. Gorgeous snowy owl photobombs Montreal traffic camera: 
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/snowy-owl-flying-transport-quebec-traffic-camera-1.3393343


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I thought you owl enthusiasts would like to see this. Gorgeous snowy owl photobombs Montreal traffic camera:
> Snowy owl spotted soaring by Montreal traffic camera - Montreal - CBC News



For years we had a beautiful snowy owl that used to return every winter and set up a nest in the same place right next to a runway at Logan Airport. The Audubon Society checked on her every year. Then one year she was very sick and died. Too bad she never brought another one with her and showed them a safe place to winter each year. I miss seeing the reports on her each year.


----------



## Addie

Well, I finally had to admit that I am definitely a senior citizen. I had an ironing board from the early 1940's. It had a wood  top with iron legs. I had found it about 40 years ago in a thrift shop in Tacoma and paid the grand sum of $.69. That board traveled everywhere with me. I loved it. It came with about 15 or so covers on it along with the pads. One by one over the years each one wore out. Then I got down to the last one. I had some surplus material and mended it over and over. I finally gave up the ghost. It became  just too heavy for me to lift to take it out of the closet. 

I also had to put my EuroPro iron into storage. When filled with water, the tank and iron together just became too heavy also. So I bought a Proctor Silex cheap one. Yesterday I took every pair of slacks and pants out of the closet and washed and ironed them. I still love a nice crease in the legs. Pirate wants my old iron. That thing gives off steam that can give you a very serious burn if you are not careful. Now I have to find a light weight ironing board that I can handle. 

I know. Who irons today. I only buy clothes that are 100% cotton due to a skin condition. So my blouses and pants get ironed.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I thought you owl enthusiasts would like to see this. Gorgeous snowy owl photobombs Montreal traffic camera:
> Snowy owl spotted soaring by Montreal traffic camera - Montreal - CBC News


Ya beat me to it. It's been all over my FB feed.


----------



## Cheryl J

Great pic, Kay! I just love owls. 

Loved the video of the snowy owl, GG. They're sooo beautiful!


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so cute of you and Merlin, Kay!  I've been enjoying the snowy owl video too, it's been on the news.


----------



## taxlady

The traffic camera that took that snowy owl video is about 2 miles from my house.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's cool, taxy


----------



## Kayelle

Love that Snowy owl video. Trust me, having one fly right at you literally takes nerves of steel.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's 8PM, the kitchen is cleaned up and closed for the night.  Set my alarm for 6:00 so I can shower, have a light breakfast and coffee, and be at Tyler's first basketball game tomorrow morning at 8. Not being a morning person , I'm going to go ahead and park myself in the recliner, find a movie, and unwind. G'night, all!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Be sure to let us know how Tyler and his team do, *Cheryl*. Kids are so cute when they're playing sports. Loverly played CYO basketball from 4th through 8th grade. We really hated the tournament games, always held early in the morning (yup, 8:00 AM) and always at the gym furthest from our home. Still, it was fun watching...once we woke up!


----------



## Kayelle

Yawn, I hate getting a bad night's sleep!

 I roasted chickens all night long!! I got up four times for the bathroom and every time I did I tried to clear my mind of roasting chickens. It never worked, and in the end I had a big taste test for hundreds to determine the best roast chicken. The 425F taste test won.  Gahhhh. It will be a long time before I actually roast another chicken.
Think I'll go back to bed for chicken free sleep.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Yawn, I hate getting a bad night's sleep!
> 
> I roasted chickens all night long!! I got up four times for the bathroom and every time I did I tried to clear my mind of roasting chickens. It never worked, and in the end I had a big taste test for hundreds to determine the best roast chicken. The 425F taste test won.  Gahhhh. It will be a long time before I actually roast another chicken.
> Think I'll go back to bed for chicken free sleep.


I hate that too. Have you been roasting a lot of chicken?

I used to get that with work. If I got it several times, I knew it was time to get a different job. I spoke with a truck driver who said that sometimes he dreamt the whole night that he was using the clutch on his rig.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I hate that too. Have you been roasting a lot of chicken?



I think it's probably related to a recent chicken-roasting thread... 

Hope you have a nice nap, Kay!


----------



## Chef Munky

Just tossed dinner in the Nija. Lot's to to in the kitchen today.
No interruptions. so I'll be steam cleaning the counters, and bay windows.
I can't see out of them. Should also steam clean the vent filter over the stove.

Looks like it's going to be a fun day alright. A real fun day.
Where is that cornfield?


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> Just tossed dinner in the Nija. Lot's to to in the kitchen today.
> No interruptions. so I'll be steam cleaning the counters, and bay windows.
> I can't see out of them. Should also steam clean the vent filter over the stove.
> 
> Looks like it's going to be a fun day alright. A real fun day.
> Where is that cornfield?



What do you use to steam clean?


----------



## bethzaring

It was a snow day here.  We have about 14 inches on the ground.  I went cross country skiing this morning with my sister and two other residents here.  A park surrounds our community development so it is a matter of going out our front doors and taking off.  Then went snow shoeing over the same terrain with DH.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> What do you use to steam clean?



This one. http://www.amazon.com/Handheld-Mult...&qid=1452375242&sr=1-2&keywords=steam+cleaner

My youngest son bought be this for xmas. He said he didn't want me using harsh chemicals like ammonia and such to clean house.

When I saw this, didn't think it would do that great of a job.
Boy was I ever wrong. For such a small appliance it's done a great job without all that scrubbing. All I did was steam and wipe it down.

I've already used it for the oven,stove top grates. Cleaning disgusting mold off of the bathroom window.Tiles in the bathroom. Fixtures.

I really like how fresh the house smells after I finish a project.


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, that is awesome! Can you regulate the amount of steam? If not, is it really strong and hot?

I ask because I have been looking for a steamer I can use on my cakes and this looks perfect. Steam can smooth and shine fondant but you have to be very careful that you don't melt it.

I also think it would help me with cleaning!


----------



## Andy M.

Interesting.  After spraying you just wipe up the dirt and water and you're done?


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm.  I have a couple of garment steamers, might work too.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Munky, that is awesome! Can you regulate the amount of steam? If not, is it really strong and hot?
> 
> I ask because I have been looking for a steamer I can use on my cakes and this looks perfect. Steam can smooth and shine fondant but you have to be very careful that you don't melt it.
> 
> I also think it would help me with cleaning!



No you can't regulate the steam. It gets hot. Seems to me depending on what attachment your using, how strong or close you apply the heat that's going to be the outcome.

For instance the window I was working on had a corner that needed some steam cleaning, but not alot. I used the longer hose cone adapter. It had a kinder steam. I tested it on a gloss painted wall to. The paint didn't peel. Like I'd care anyways. I was just testing it out.  It did a better cleaning job than any other method I've ever used to wipe down walls.

Btw. One wall we had in particular had masking tape glue stuck to it. I had that section of wall clean and unglued in less that an hour.

Wish I had had this steamer when my sons were younger teaching them how to write starting with stick letters. I gave him paper. Left the room for 2 minutes tops and came back to see the letters ( K,I,L,M) all over my wall. He decided he needed a bigger canvas with a CRAYON!
OMG!!!! He was so lucky to be 3 at the time.

It will remove crayon marks. Little late for me. But hey if it helps anyone around here, I'm alright with that.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Interesting.  After spraying you just wipe up the dirt and water and you're done?



Yes. Isn't that cool?

When you do the windows you steam and use the squeegee attachment. (sp) It's a really tough plastic tool. Worked better for me going left to right then just a straight down motion. Had a paper towel at the bottom sill. To tap it when I was done. It looked like a professional was called in to do it.

If you guys want maybe my photographer can  take pics  for me.
Just getting started on the kitchen window. It's a pain in the....
to clean. We'll see just how well it tackles this window.

I believe it was rated one of the best hand held steamers of 2015.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> This one. Amazon.com - Handheld Multi-purpose Pressurized Steam Cleaner for stain removal, curtains, crevasses, bed bug control, car seats and more -
> 
> My youngest son bought be this for xmas. He said he didn't want me using harsh chemicals like ammonia and such to clean house.
> 
> When I saw this, didn't think it would do that great of a job.
> Boy was I ever wrong. For such a small appliance it's done a great job without all that scrubbing. All I did was steam and wipe it down.
> 
> I've already used it for the oven,stove top grates. Cleaning disgusting mold off of the bathroom window.Tiles in the bathroom. Fixtures.
> 
> I really like how fresh the house smells after I finish a project.


Have you used it for getting wrinkles out of clothes yet?


----------



## Cheryl J

Daughters and I (actually daughters) threw together a last minute trip tomorrow to go to Knott's Berry Farm.  I just threw a few things in a bag, and set the alarm for 5:30AM to be on the road by 7. The grandsons are going to love Camp Snoopy! 

https://www.knotts.com/ knott-s-summer/camp-snoopy

They also have a fabulous marketplace with all kinds of jams, jellies, salsas, etc. for us big kids.  It'll be a long day, but fun.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like a blast, Cheryl!  Have fun!  I'd love to go with, but the plane wouldn't make it there on time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Dawg!  It'll be fun.  Another plus, it's Police and Firefighter Recognition month so between all of us, we'll save literally hundreds of dollars on admission. It's normally $72 for adult admission, but my sons-in-law and one guest each will get in free, and it's discounted for additional guests (me ) and the kids. More money to spend on goodies that way.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Daughters and I (actually daughters) threw together a last minute trip tomorrow to go to Knott's Berry Farm.  I just threw a few things in a bag, and set the alarm for 5:30AM to be on the road by 7. The grandsons are going to love Camp Snoopy!
> 
> https://www.knotts.com/ knott-s-summer/camp-snoopy
> 
> They also have a fabulous marketplace with all kinds of jams, jellies, salsas, etc. for us big kids.  It'll be a long day, but fun.


 I remember Knot's Berry Farm from when I was a kid. We probably went every summer. Am I remembering right? Did they have a place that let you pan for gold?


----------



## Kayelle

What great fun you will have Cheryl!! Please tell me you all plan on having their*best in the whole world fried chicken dinner!! 
*


----------



## Addie

I am trying to get up the energy to go out to the kitchen and start peeling potatoes. Plus there are some never ending glasses and cups in the sink that need attention. I would rather spend the day doing nothing. Maybe I should tell myself it is the Seventh Day and I need to rest. Sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I remember Knot's Berry Farm from when I was a kid. We probably went every summer. Am I remembering right? Did they have a place that let you pan for gold?


 
Taxy, I *think *they still have the panning for gold there, but we didn't look it up. You wouldn't believe how much it has changed - it was *nothing* like I remember. We spent the majority of time at Camp Snoopy since we had 4 little guys 6 and under.  They had a BLAST and it was so much fun seeing those bright happy little faces.  



Kayelle said:


> What great fun you will have Cheryl!! Please tell me you all plan on having their*best in the whole world fried chicken dinner!! *


 
Kay, my vote was for the *fried chicken*, but I was outnumbered and that's OK.  The grandsons wanted burgers, so we ended up going to Johnny Rockets - which was a good place to go because it was a loud and crazy restaurant anyway, even if my grandsons hadn't have been there.  The burgers were just OK for how spendy it was. Just under $20 for a burger, fries, and a soft drink.  Typical of theme park meals.  The burgers were big and meaty though, so the grands shared a couple of meals which worked out well. 

It was a great day. We got to Knott's when they opened at 10, rode a billion rides , looked around the shops, and pulled into my driveway at 10:30 last night.  I'm still recuperating.  LOL


----------



## creative

Listening to this...

https://youtu.be/Tgcc5V9Hu3g


----------



## Chef Munky

*Back online.*

My Hard drive took a dive a few days ago. It's a good thing I had suspected it was going and ordered another one. What a shame I forgot to back up things on a Thumb drive. Ah well, it happens. Live and learn.

Getting Windows reinstalled and everything back in shape has been some work. Some things are still not right. Weird even. Why can't I get my tool bar txt size larger to see? It's driving me nuts that I can barely see to read them.

I used my laptop to stop in and visit here, but it's not set up for emails and such.

Thankfully DC made it easy for me to reset my password.
I'm terrible with things like that.

It's good to be back.


----------



## Addie

Trying to kick my own backside. The bite I got from Teddy is very slow in healing. That is a problem and very normal with diabetics. So I had to go out and put on a pair of knee socks. When I went to take them off, the scab came with it. I should have taken them off as soon as I returned home. Next time I will put a bandage on it. I hate wearing socks.

I should be doing some house cleaning. I have the kitchen cleaned from top to bottom. Even the cabinet doors have been washed down. Next is the bathroom if I can get up some gumption to move. I would rather be taking a nice nap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was going to bake a couple of apple pies - a full-sized one for the new neighbors across the street, and two small ones. We'd eat one of the small ones, and I'd take the other to Himself's sis and BIL up the street. But I've had an attack of the sneezes all day. Guess I'll make one small pie - after all, we're already surrounded by any germs that are in OUR house! 



Addie said:


> ...I would rather be taking a nice nap.


So read your second "signature", then take a nap.  It's not like the governor is coming for supper tonight, is he?


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making 8 nice-sized suet cakes for our outdoor birdies.  Only had one left after I filled the two suet cages on Sunday.  However, since it's 60+ degrees today, the birds won't need a refill right away.  Up until today it's been very, very cold.  We're getting a little break, but tomorrow we're supposed to be back in the deep freeze.  I'm ready to take care of my lovely feathered friends.


----------



## GotGarlic

Resting while the Instant Pot finishes cooking dinner. I really like this gadget. I prep everything and put the pot on my kitchen peninsula. Then I sit on my kitchen stool and brown, sauté and reduce while watching TV. With the neuropathy in my feet, it's much easier than standing at the stove!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Resting while the Instant Pot finishes cooking dinner. I really like this gadget. I prep everything and put the pot on my kitchen peninsula. Then I sit on my kitchen stool and brown, sauté and reduce while watching TV. With the neuropathy in my feet, it's much easier than standing at the stove!




You need to cut this out, GG.  I do NOT need another kitchen gadget.  Looks really cool though!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> You need to cut this out, GG.  I do NOT need another kitchen gadget.  Looks really cool though!


That's what I was thinking. I really want one, but where would I put it? And, I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it. ...


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Resting while the Instant Pot finishes cooking dinner. I really like this gadget. I prep everything and put the pot on my kitchen peninsula. Then I sit on my kitchen stool and brown, sauté and reduce while watching TV. With the neuropathy in my feet, it's much easier than standing at the stove!


 
What a nice area to cook, prep, rest, and watch TV all at the same time!  You even have your books handy, too.


----------



## Kayelle

That's terrific GG, a perfect place for it! I'm glad it's making it easier for you to do what you love doing!
If I had a place like that to put it, my son wouldn't have it now. He has a great place for it like you do.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, ladies!  I love my kitchen 

I've been working on clearing out old papers and binders in the bookshelf in my home office, so I can move some other binders (containing equipment and appliance manuals) out of the cabinet in the laundry area off the kitchen, so I can make room to store the Instant Pot and meat grinder/sausage stuffer there. I've been holding on to too much crap for too long. Feels good.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was going to bake a couple of apple pies - a full-sized one for the new neighbors across the street, and two small ones. We'd eat one of the small ones, and I'd take the other to Himself's sis and BIL up the street. But I've had an attack of the sneezes all day. Guess I'll make one small pie - after all, we're already surrounded by any germs that are in OUR house!
> 
> 
> So read your second "signature", then take a nap.  It's not like the *governor is coming for supper tonight*, is he?



I would let that idiot into my bathroom.

I went shopping today with my daughter. I stocked up on household cleaning goods today. Bought two of everything. Two large pkgs. of toilet paper, paper towels, soap powder, oven cleaner, etc. 

Then we went to  lunch. At KFC. Not my favorite place to eat. But then I wasn't paying, so no complaints. I ate what I could and finished my soda. I got to thinking it has been more than a year since I had a soda to drink.

Tonight I am still putting the stuff away. Took one of the large bottles of bleach and filled up the small bottle I keep in the bathroom. Have been doing spot cleaning all evening. Wiping of windowsills, cleaning all the counter tops with bleach, etc. I took two Vicodin earlier and this happens every time. I really want to put a new roof on the building and then go out and put new tar down for the parking lot. Oh, it also is a great help for the pain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, every time you post a photo of your kitchen, it makes me wish my kitchen was as cozy as yours. You have space, nice cabinetry, an island.  *sigh*


----------



## GotGarlic

Would you believe it was DH's idea to renovate it several years ago? We've been in this old house since 1992. It was not always this nice  

There's a matching stool on the other side for visitors


----------



## HolyCanoli

snuggling with my sweet girl after playing in the snow...so glad to have a snow day


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww...sounds nice, Holy. 

It's 9:30AM here, just finished my second cup of coffee, and thinking I'll get my pillow and a blanket and head for the recliner to watch "The Martian" on PPV. I see a lazy day ahead.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thinking about heading out to do a little grocery shopping. Don't need much, so it's hard to get motivated. I'd better go soon, though, before all the Panic People show up and clean out all the milk. "Snowflake! Yikes! Panic!"  Yeah, they get like that up here.


----------



## Katie H

We are having what the weather service likes to call a "weather event."  Been snowing since just before sunrise (well it didn't rise, but you get the idea) and isn't showing any slow down yet.  Windy, too, so we have light drifting.  My best estimation is that we've gotten at least 8 inches.

I just came inside from filling the front bird feeder and replenishing the suet cage.  Glad I made a recipe of suet yesterday.  It won't be long before I have to make more.

Here are a couple of pictures.  The first one is our view from our front living room windows.  Obviously I took this one before I filled everything up.  If you look closely, you can count 7 cardinals, mostly males but there are a few hens, too.

The second photo is of our driveway.  I guess it's there somewhere.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're getting that winter storm, too, Katie - at least, as much as we're going to  We probably got an inch or so, but it didn't stick to the street or sidewalks. Then it's supposed to rain tomorrow and snow again tomorrow night. I took these pix about two and three hours ago. 

Hey, that's a significant amount for us!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Katie H said:


> We are having what the weather service likes to call a "weather event."  Been snowing since just before sunrise (well it didn't rise, but you get the idea) and isn't showing any slow down yet.  Windy, too, so we have light drifting.  My best estimation is that we've gotten at least 8 inches.
> 
> I just came inside from filling the front bird feeder and replenishing the suet cage.  Glad I made a recipe of suet yesterday.  It won't be long before I have to make more.
> 
> Here are a couple of pictures.  The first one is our view from our front living room windows.  Obviously I took this one before I filled everything up.  If you look closely, you can count 7 cardinals, mostly males but there are a few hens, too.
> 
> The second photo is of our driveway.  I guess it's there somewhere.



When I see a cardinal I think of this. 

"A cardinal is a representative of a  loved one who has passed. When you see one, it means they are visiting  you. They usually show up when you most need them or miss them. They  also make an appearance during times of celebration as well as despair  to let you know they will always be with you. Look for them, they'll  appear."


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty snow pics, *Katie* and *GG*. 
*AB, *what a beautiful sentiment about the cardinals! 

I just got back from a quick trip to the mini mart for milk and eggs.  On a whim, I bought a $5 lottery scratcher and won $100.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cheryl J said:


> Pretty snow pics, *Katie* and *GG*.
> *AB, *what a beautiful sentiment about the cardinals!
> 
> I just got back from a quick trip to the mini mart for milk and eggs.  On a whim, I bought a $5 lottery scratcher and won $100.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> I just got back from a quick trip to the mini mart for milk and eggs.  On a whim, I bought a $5 lottery scratcher and won $100.



Can we rub your belly for good luck?
Txting hubby and sons now. Buy Mom a scratcher.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Pretty snow pics, *Katie* and *GG*.
> *AB, *what a beautiful sentiment about the cardinals!
> 
> I just got back from a quick trip to the mini mart for milk and eggs.  On a whim, I bought a $5 lottery scratcher and won $100.




Congrats, Cheryl!  The only thing I've ever won in my life was a 2 liter bottle of Mountain Dew, and that was 25 years ago!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was wondering if anyone out there knows what store sells the brand of flatbread called "Specially Selected Stone Baked Garlic Cheese Flatbread"? I saved the name at the end of the carton but forgot what store I bought it at in the freezer section.  I have gone to the stores in my area but can't find it anywhere. Oh, it was so good.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, ladies!  I'm not much of a gambler, but have gotten lucky a couple of times.

*Munky, *text your sons and hubby back and tell them to buy you a *Classic Poker* scratcher - it was lucky for me so maybe it will be for you, too!  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> I was wondering if anyone out there knows what store sells the brand of flatbread called "Specially Selected Stone Baked Garlic Cheese Flatbread"? I saved the name at the end of the carton but forgot what store I bought it at in the freezer section.  I have gone to the stores in my area but can't find it anywhere. Oh, it was so good.



I did a Google search - two of the results that came up were for Aldi's. Hope this helps.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> I did a Google search - two of the results that came up were for Aldi's. Hope this helps.



I went there today and didn't see any but they may have been out of it. I am going back tomorrow and ask someone. I am going to take that carton end with me, they may remember it. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...I just got back from a quick trip to the mini mart for milk and eggs.  On a whim, I bought a $5 lottery scratcher and won $100.


Congrats to you, you lucky duck! I bet a bit of that winning will get a few fun things for Tyler and the rest of the grands.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> I went there today and didn't see any but they may have been out of it. I am going back tomorrow and ask someone. I am going to take that carton end with me, they may remember it. I really appreciate your help.



You're welcome. Good luck


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had been watching the birds fly backwards. Poor things, their usual approach to the bird feeders has been to fly north. But we have some rather brisk winds from that direction right now. Most of them have decided to ground feed and hope the brave and sturdy birds that make it to the feeders knock down enough seed.

Meanwhile, I heard all kinds of shouting coming from the front of the house. When I looked outside I saw the new neighbor with their three children. He was shoveling some snow off of the driveway and adding it to the part of the yard that has a small hill. He's been building up the snow pack, then pushing the kids one by one down the hill on their little sleds and snow disks. So cute!


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> You're welcome. Good luck



Well, I went there and talked to one of the managers and she said that they did have it there over Christmas and that she didn't know when or if they will get it in again. That they never know what they will be shipped on Wednesdays for their specials. She said that if it would sell well they may carry it on a permanent basis. I will have to check the specials case each week and hope for the best.


----------



## Addie

Spike just left with Teddy. I have been watching the U.S. Ice Skating on TV. Tonight will be the finals for the gold. Three more hours of ice skating!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I had been watching the birds fly backwards. Poor things, their usual approach to the bird feeders has been to fly north. But we have some rather brisk winds from that direction right now. Most of them have decided to ground feed and hope the brave and sturdy birds that make it to the feeders knock down enough seed.
> 
> Meanwhile, I heard all kinds of shouting coming from the front of the house. When I looked outside I saw the new neighbor with their three children. He was shoveling some snow off of the driveway and adding it to the part of the yard that has a small hill. He's been building up the snow pack, then pushing the kids one by one down the hill on their little sleds and snow disks. So cute!


 
Yep CG, I've seen the birds flying backwards here, too - or suspended in mid air.  We get some gnarly winds here. Which reminds me, I need to restock the bird seed - they go through soo much.

How fun to watch the new neighbor giving his kids a fun snow day!


----------



## HolyCanoli

Cheryl J said:


> I just got back from a quick trip to the mini mart for milk and eggs.  On a whim, I bought a $5 lottery scratcher and won $100.



WOW Congrats Cheryl!!  You can't win if you don't play!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Holy!  Yep, isn't that the truth!


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished an online consult with a bride and groom I am doing a cake for in 6 weeks. This is definitely a first for me - the whole wedding is themed around the game The Legend of Zelda and the cake will be as well. But surprisingly they went for a fairly traditional look using the crest and sword as gold decorations on a white fondant covered cake. The three tiers will be triangular as this is a key symbol for the game. We will be having a tasting in 2 weeks to determine flavours.

This is my first wedding cake in a few years and I have to say I am really looking forward to it. And I have a young protege who will be helping so that is nice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LP, it's great that you're feeling well enough to tackle cake baking/decorating again!

Pictures when you're done, OK?


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> LP, it's great that you're feeling well enough to tackle cake baking/decorating again!
> 
> Pictures when you're done, OK?



Thanks, CG. I am getting what I can done decoration and planning wise ahead of time, and having the helper will make it a lot easier on me. This is a test to see how I can handle it.

And there will definitely be pictures!


----------



## Katie H

When I filled the front bird feeder and suet cage this morning I had no idea I would be treated to such an awesome "movie."  I can barely leave the sofa.

I would have to say this afternoon has been a cardinal "extravaganza."  I haven't seen many other birds, except for a red-headed woodpecker who likes one of the trees there.  Well, he does have a red head, so I suppose he expects to be part of the group.

A few minutes ago I counted 27 cardinals, males and hens, with many more flying in to join them.  It's one of the most beautiful sights I've ever seen, especially with the brilliant sun shining across them and the snow- and ice-covered trees sparkling.

Wow...just wow!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds beautiful, Katie! 

----------------------

I decided to do some re-arranging of some canned goods, pasta, grains, etc. Then I thought, well, why not wipe down the inside of those cupboards while I was at it.  Two cupboards led to 3, then 4, then 5 - and now I've created a monster.   There's not an empty space on the kitchen countertops, and it's almost time to start dinner.  Oy.


----------



## Kayelle

How I would have loved to have seen that beautiful picture you painted with the birds and the snow Katie! I've never had the pleasure of seeing a Cardinal in person.

We had a wonderful day with our little Cheyenne at her house today. I  called her Mom and Dad several days ago and told them they needed some  alone time together, so we wanted to come and stay with her while they  went to a matinee movie and had a "Lupper" meal, just the two of them.  The bonus was we got to play with her alone all afternoon. What a heart throb entertainer she is, at just past 2 yrs old.
Our kids came back in a wonderful mood, and it was a win-win for everyone. Now that's a good day!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cardinals and snow do make the prettiest sight, Katie.  We have a lot around here too, along with a lovely bunch of other winter birds.  And many squirrels.

Glad you got so much done, Cheryl!  Kay, that was so nice of you to give the kids a date day, and you got time to spend with Cheyenne!  Two is a fun age, but they sure keep you going!

I threw out a bunch of leftovers that were past their prime, and packaged up some nice chuck roast chunks for my overstuffed freezer. We got to 40°F, so were able to take Beagle on a nice long walk.  We even got divebombed by a robin.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> How I would have loved to have seen that beautiful picture you painted with the birds and the snow Katie! I've never had the pleasure of seeing a Cardinal in person.
> 
> We had a wonderful day with our little Cheyenne at her house today. I called her Mom and Dad several days ago and told them they needed some alone time together, so we wanted to come and stay with her while they went to a matinee movie and had a "Lupper" meal, just the two of them. The bonus was we got to play with her alone all afternoon. What a heart throb entertainer she is, at just past 2 yrs old.
> Our kids came back in a wonderful mood, and *it was a win-win for everyone. Now that's a good day!*


 
I love the way you put that Kay, it really is a *win-win* for all. I'm so glad you had a great day with sweet little Cheyenne!  Our kids work hard all week and need some alone time with each other, and the grands benefit so much getting to know grandma and grandpa. It only gets better.


----------



## Addie

I am  presently nursing Pirate through the loss of the Patriots to the Broncos. Along with a case of the flu. The good side? No special foods to cook for the game. Too sick to eat. I just wish I could get more liquids into him. He has an appointment for an MRI on his spine early in the morning. I will call first thing in the morning and cancel. Will have to reschedule it also. 

I did make up a batch of sugar cookie dough, made it into a roll and now it is in the freezer. My granddaughter will be coming down from Maine in a couple of weeks and she loved the last ones I made for her. So this time I made it into a roll so she could just cut off slices and bake as many as she wants to at a time. I am going to make peanut butter cookies for her also. Those are her ultimate favorite. And the have childhood memories for her. I am going to have to bake those though so I can put the crisscross on them. Then I will freeze them also. 

As the saying goes, "Be grateful for small things." And today I am. We didn't get the worst of the storm. After it had stopped you could still go outside and walk in the snow. Two inches is hardly enough to sneeze at. And the temps will be going up to the high 40's this week, so it will melt fast. 

I do feel bad for the south that got hit so hard. They are not used to driving in this kind of weather. And you can bet very few of them have snow tires. The kids are happy though. As they should be. When was the last time they ever got a snow day off from school?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> How I would have loved to have seen that beautiful picture you painted with the birds and the snow Katie! I've never had the pleasure of seeing a Cardinal in person.
> 
> We had a wonderful day with our little Cheyenne at her house today. I  called her Mom and Dad several days ago and told them they needed some  alone time together, so we wanted to come and stay with her while they  went to a matinee movie and had a "Lupper" meal, just the two of them.  The bonus was we got to play with her alone all afternoon. What a heart throb entertainer she is, at just past 2 yrs old.
> Our kids came back in a wonderful mood, and it was a win-win for everyone. Now that's a good day!



I remember the pictures you posted of Cheyenne when she was born. How fortunate you are to get to spend time with her. Out of 17 GKs I only got to see three of them grow up. All the rest live too far away. My youngest one is seven years old and live at least two hours away. My son does send pictures to my email and I often Skype with him. Now my oldest Great grandchild is in college and old enough to make me a great, great grandma. Heavens forbid!


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks Addie. Indeed I know what a blessing Cheyenne is to my life, such a little wee one two years ago, so premature. She's tiny still, but a ball of adorable energy and such a joyful little girl so full of the promise of life. It's been over 20 years since I had my last two grandchildren. In the end, thankfully, life goes on.


----------



## Addie

Kayelle, there are ten years between my last two kids. So when Poo came along, he was a premie also. But by then Pirate decided he wanted to live with his father. So I got to enjoy Poo all alone. The other kids were all grown and out on their own and Pirate was with his father. It was so much fun watching Poo grow up. Twenty-four hours of playtime and teaching him all the things  I wanted him to learn. His father missed out on so much. He would be out shrimping for 15 days and then home for only 48 hours. Back out shrimping. He missed out on Poo's first step, first word, first tooth, etc. So many firsts. And Poo missed out learning male things from his father. When his father was home, he used to go in his walker and follow his father into the bathroom and watch him shave. He also used to go into the shower with him while he was in his walker. He got to see his father do a some things, but not nearly enough or for long enough. 

I was the one who taught him to stand up at the toilet. How to unzip his pants to go to the bathroom, brush his teeth by himself, etc. I also had to teach him how to wear a tux to his first school prom. I even had to teach him how to ask a girl out for a date. He was just too bashful. If someone says that kids are okay with just one parent, do not know what they are talking about. Unfortunately, today he has no memory of his father. Only a picture. I found a handkerchief a couple of weeks ago that belonged to his father. I don't know why I have held onto it for all these years. I called Poo and told him about how his father wouldn't leave the house without a clean handkerchief. "I am the same way Ma! Every day I have to have a clean handkerchief before I will leave the house. And it has to be ironed". I asked him if he would like to have it. I am surprised you didn't hear him yell "Yes" in California. It is the only tangible thing he has of his father. It never occurred to keep something of Phil's when I was clearing out his stuff. Poo was still just a baby and the thought never crossed my mind.


----------



## Cheryl J

Killin' time while Tyler finishes his after school snack and watches Caillou.  He's having a cup of blueberry Chobani yogurt, 2 cuties, grapes, half an apple, graham crackers, Goldfish, and chocolate milk. Man, can that kid eat.  He's a slender little guy with lots of energy, so it's all good. 

It's a beautiful sunny day, so when he's done we're headed out to the backyard to play baseball.  He keeps hitting the balls over the fence - good thing I have spares until the neighbors get home from work and throw them back.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sounds like you two are having a great time, Cheryl!

DH accidently did something to the upstairs TV, pushed a wrong button or something, so it doesn't work right now.  I looked at it, but it's too dark in the room to fix.  I told him I'd work on it tomorrow.  So now he's loudly watching his beloved team in the family room.  I firmly believe in multiple TVs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...So now he's loudly watching his beloved team in the family room.  *I firmly believe in multiple TVs*.


Me, too. Two people + 4 TVs = one happy me.

Until Himself finds new cables for our second converter box, I'll continue needing to move the one we have between the TV in the basement and the one in the 2nd floor den. Since I tend to be in the basement in the warm weather and the den when it's cold, I can make due with one converter box. At least the TV on the kitchen counter is a newer, HD unit. All I know is I can always hide from Himself and his (loud) TV choice when I need to.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Killin' time while Tyler finishes his after school snack and watches Caillou.  He's having a cup of blueberry Chobani yogurt, 2 cuties, grapes, half an apple, graham crackers, Goldfish, and chocolate milk. Man, can that kid eat.  He's a slender little guy with lots of energy, so it's all good.
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny day, so when he's done we're headed out to the backyard to play baseball.  He keeps hitting the balls over the fence - good thing I have spares until the neighbors get home from work and throw them back.



Sounds like he is ready for the diamond at the park. All you will need then will be a dog to chase and return the balls.


----------



## Addie

I was awake at 3:30 a.m. Got dressed and headed out to the store at 6:30 for some emergency items that I ran out of. Now I am on my second cup of coffee and trying vey hard to wake up completely. 

When I went out the door on my scooter, the temp was a balmy 38ºF. Not warm enough for my feet. I realized that as I started out the door. I was going to go back upstairs and put socks on. I haven't worn socks on a regular basis for 10-15 years. Have to now in the winter. Cold is not good for the feet of a diabetic. Instead I braved the trip to the store and rushed back at top speed. A whole seven mph. My feet were numb when I got inside my apartment. I am presently losing the battle of not having enough sleep. May head back to bed.


----------



## Souschef

Today I volunteered as docent on the caboose of our tourist train. A lady brought her grandson, and they both loved the view from up in the cupola.
On the return trip I had 2 couples, each with a child. They all took tourn up in the cupola,
I enjoy it because it is a much more intimate setting that the regular cars on the train. You really have time to chat with the passengers.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looking forward to the live performance of Grease on Fox tonight!  Tell me more, tell me more...

DH is not.  He can watch sports upstairs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Forgot this was on! Thanks to you, Dawg, I got to it just to hear the "more".    However, I'll probably leave it while Madame Secretary is on.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just DVR'ed it - thanks for the reminder, Dawg!  Another 2 1/2 hours before it's on here, so I've got time to settle in to the recliner with a snack.


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> Today I volunteered as docent on the caboose of our tourist train. A lady brought her grandson, and they both loved the view from up in the cupola.
> On the return trip I had 2 couples, each with a child. They all took tourn up in the cupola,
> I enjoy it because it is a much more intimate setting that the regular cars on the train. You really have time to chat with the passengers.


 
How fun, SC!  I'm sure your passengers and the kids really enjoyed it.  I know my grandsons would.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Souschef*, it's so much fun reading about all of the fun you have working the railroad. I bet all of those families enjoy your help.

*********************

With the Iowa caucuses Monday, "Silly Season" has officially started. Finally. After all, I bet most of us will admit that the crushing amount of political ads have been enough already. I know we've been inundated here in MA with the NH primary a week away not. Well, I do enjoy the polling days, so I've been checking the Washington Post's updates on the donkey side. With under 1% left to report, it's a mere 2 vote difference. 

Now if we could just adopt the Canadian way and limit the campaigning and ads to only 6-7 weeks, I would be so grateful!


----------



## CatPat

I am watching of the re-play of the Republican debate! And I will get of the Democrat debate also!

This is so exciting! As I am an American, I must vote!

Love,
~Cat


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Cat. Are you planning to move back to the United States? Typically, a requirement to be eligible to vote is that a person be a resident of the city or county where they are registered for at least 30 days before the election.


----------



## Chef Munky

Souschef said:


> Today I volunteered as docent on the caboose of our tourist train. A lady brought her grandson, and they both loved the view from up in the cupola.
> On the return trip I had 2 couples, each with a child. They all took tourn up in the cupola,
> I enjoy it because it is a much more intimate setting that the regular cars on the train. You really have time to chat with the passengers.



I envy you and Kayelle.
You have a lot of fun together.

When I was a kid we would hear the trains whistle long before it reached our house. It was a mad dash with us kids who was going to get out the front door first to see it. It was always fun to see the caboose. We'd wave at the conductor. I think he remembered we'd all be around just to wave a hello to him. He always smiled and waved back.


----------



## Kayelle

I love the stories he comes home with from the train caboose. They always stop at a place called "The Loose Caboose" where they sell produce from the Heritage Valley here, along with many hand made goodies. They had fresh field artichokes this time, and the SC was able to tell the guests how to prepare them like we do at home. Those city folks were happy to try something they never have.


----------



## creative

I loved the TV series Northern Exposure and have just found that someone has put many of the episodes on youtube!  






So I am somewhat overdosing on episodes of that all day today! 

(I didn't know it won so many awards!) Deservedly so.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's one of my most favorite series of all time, creative.  I was disappointed when it ended.  I almost ordered the entire series from Amazon, until I discovered recently that so many of them are on youtube. I've been re-watching them, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meanwhile, I've been groovin' on old episodes of "Hart to Hart" every day on COSI TV. They run an episode right after "The Chew" every weekday, so I have a two hour block to putter in the kitchen while I watch. Sadly, most of my puttering consists of goofing off on the computer and not prepping ingredients for dinner. *sigh*


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> I loved the TV series Northern Exposure and have just found that someone has put many of the episodes on youtube!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I am somewhat overdosing on episodes of that all day today!
> 
> (I didn't know it won so many awards!) Deservedly so.



Now you know why it was such a big hit when it was shown here. If you notice at the very beginning when the moose is walking past the sign on the building, someone goofed and you can see right through the animal. They never corrected it and I think the public was happy with it just the way it was. 

My favorite character was the lady who ran the store. Totally unflappable. So easy going. 

I love YouTube. I cam across a series showing how England prepared for WWII and how the railroad was affected. I was glued to the screen on that one.


----------



## CWS4322

I have been going back and forth with my dad and brother on the phone. That is how I spent most of my days lately. Mom has been in hospital since Jan 6. Waiting for the dr to call with Mom's Cat scan results.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I have been going back and forth with my dad and brother on the phone. That is how I spent most of my days lately. Mom has been in hospital since Jan 6. Waiting for the dr to call with Mom's Cat scan results.



So sorry to hear this. I hope everything turns out all right.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sending good thoughts your way, *CW*.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sending good thoughts your way, *CW*.


 
+1, CWS...sending good thoughts to you and your family.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> +1, CWS...sending good thoughts to you and your family.




+2.  Hoping for better times for you and your family, CWS.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm just going to eat and then relax on the computer with a jigsaw puzzle. I did the monthly grocery shopping today. Six stores later I was finally home. I covered 30 miles and was gone 4 1/2 hours. I think I'm getting too old for this.


----------



## Cheryl J

I always have a real jigsaw puzzle going on.  Sometimes it takes me several months to finish one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When we exchanged gifts with Himself's sis and BIL the first few years after they moved up to MA, we would get her a many-pieces puzzle for Christmas. Difficult ones, too, since she loves them. Once Himself got laid off, though, we put a stop to exchanging gifts. Turns out it's easier not having to rack your brain trying to think of something clever as a gift when most of your energy is spent getting things done and ready so you can get out of town to spend Christmas with your kids.  She and her hubby head back to FL every year, just like we go to OH.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> +2.  Hoping for better times for you and your family, CWS.


+3 (((Hugs)))


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I always have a real jigsaw puzzle going on.  Sometimes it takes me several months to finish one.


I guess you don't have a cat.


----------



## Addie

Here it is 4:30 in the morning. I have been getting the apartment ready for inspection today. The yearly inspection. They check the faucets, door handles, and just look for any possible hazards. Pirate thinks this is an invasion, I tell him it is in the lease. That shuts him up. 

What he doesn't understands is that they can't open the door to a closet, but they can test the handles to make sure they work properly and the doors open and close with ease. All my appliances are in good working order and clean. I do need a light bulb for the oven. But that is a minor thing I can take care of myself. They check the pathways to make sure there are no obstacles in the way. Do all the outlets work and light switches? Yeh. They will be here no longer than five minutes. But I can take a couple of hours making sure everything is just fine. I have two kids that are in the trades. They take care of any problems I may have. Saves maintenance a lot of work.


----------



## Addie

This is not turning out to be one of the best days of my life. First I get the news that the apartment inspection scheduled for today has been cancelled. The head of maintenance didn't show up. Then my son Pirate tells me that he lost my phone. He borrowed it because he ran out of minutes on his and he was going to go down to the square to get more minutes and a better phone. So now I have to buy a new phone. The urge to kill is so strong some days. 

I am not the only one who breaks their back getting the apartment ready for the inspection. So now I have no idea when it will be rescheduled. 

I have a Lifeline that Winthrop provides for me. But I have found when I test it monthly, they are slow to answer. So I use the 911 on my phone instead. I get instant service. Here's hoping I calm down and don't have any incident before I get my phone replacement.


----------



## Andy M.

Just came in from the pool and not fun to cool off for a bit. SO and I are watching her grandson so her DD & SIL can have a romantic dinner alone.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I guess you don't have a cat.


 
I do, but thankfully he doesn't show any interest in messing with my puzzles.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I do, but thankfully he doesn't show any interest in messing with my puzzles.


I didn't know that was possible.


----------



## creative

Today I have applied for voluntary work on a project that I am very interested in.  It is called FoodCycle and uses surplus food (from supermarkets) to cook healthy 3 course meals for vulnerable people, e.g. the homeless and those on low incomes.


----------



## Aunt Bea

creative said:


> Today I have applied for voluntary work on a project that I am very interested in.  It is called FoodCycle and uses surplus food (from supermarkets) to cook healthy 3 course meals for vulnerable people, e.g. the homeless and those on low incomes.





That is very interesting to me,  I hope that once you become established you will give us some reports.


----------



## CWS4322

I 





Dawgluver said:


> +2.  Hoping for better times for you and your family, CWS.


Thanks, all. My dad refused hospice care today. Working on care for the Girls, etc. so I can get to MN soon. It has been a rough month. I just want to be in MN. I just want to be there, not here. The prognosis isn't good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sending you a big, warm e-hug through the interwebs, *CW*. Will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Kayelle

CWS4322 said:


> I
> Thanks, all. My dad refused hospice care today. Working on care for the Girls, etc. so I can get to MN soon. It has been a rough month. I just want to be in MN. I just want to be there, not here. The prognosis isn't good.



I hope you can get your Dad to reconsider. Maybe when you get there. Best wishes for your challenges ahead. It's never easy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending thoughts and prayers to you and you Dad, CWS.  I also hope that he reconsiders hospice.  When it came time for my mom to be in home hospice care almost 5 years ago, the social workers at the hospital were *SO* much help walking us through the services and care they offer.  

Thinking of you.


----------



## CWS4322

I have been acused of living too far away, trying to micro manage things, yelled at over the phone, hung uo on, having access to medixal information blocked, woken up in the middle of the night, etc., etc. Thank goodness I am on good drugs. I have been able to keep the peace. This came on the heels of my Dad undergoing 3 months of cancer treatment and being bacj home for three weeks. Preparing for tough times ahead.


----------



## CWS4322

creative said:


> Today I have applied for voluntary work on a project that I am very interested in.  It is called FoodCycle and uses surplus food (from supermarkets) to cook healthy 3 course meals for vulnerable people, e.g. the homeless and those on low incomes.


 That's way cool. A,local food bank collects slow cookers, etc. and holds classes for those using the food bank on how to make nutritional meals. If I didn't have so many things on my plate, i'd volunteer. This place also helps srs with meal prep.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> I have been acused of living too far away, trying to micro manage things, yelled at over the phone, hung uo on, having access to medixal information blocked, woken up in the middle of the night, etc., etc. Thank goodness I am on good drugs. I have been able to keep the peace. This came on the heels of my Dad undergoing 3 months of cancer treatment and being bacj home for three weeks. Preparing for tough times ahead.




Gah!  OMG, CWS.  Hang in there, Sweetie!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  OMG, CWS.  Hang in there, Sweetie!  {{{hugs}}}


Exactly

(((Hugs)))


----------



## rodentraiser

taxlady said:


> I didn't know that was possible.



Try keeping one out of a dollhouse!



Addie said:


> This is not turning out to be one of the best days of my life. First I get the news that the apartment inspection scheduled for today has been cancelled. The head of maintenance didn't show up. Then my son Pirate tells me that he lost my phone. He borrowed it because he ran out of minutes on his and he was going to go down to the square to get more minutes and a better phone. So now I have to buy a new phone. The urge to kill is so strong some days.
> 
> I am not the only one who breaks their back getting the apartment ready for the inspection. So now I have no idea when it will be rescheduled.
> 
> I have a Lifeline that Winthrop provides for me. But I have found when I test it monthly, they are slow to answer. So I use the 911 on my phone instead. I get instant service. Here's hoping I calm down and don't have any incident before I get my phone replacement.



I lost my phone about a month ago. I _think _it's under the passenger side car seat but because I can't get that door open, I haven't been able to really look for it.

It was a Trac phone and I was just looking at some of those for a replacement. They can be really cheap. My old one was just a flip phone and was 8 years old and worked like a charm. I have Skype on my computer and although I can't get calls in, most of the time I can call anywhere in the country and it's pretty cheap - only $2.99 a month. Then I would put minutes on my Trac phone (or as they spell it - Tracfone) so I could receive calls in and make calls to those numbers that don't always take a Skype call. It was a pretty good system, especially since my computer is on all day.

I think I'm going to have to go to an auto body shop and see if they can pry my door open so I can make a really good check of the car before I buy a new phone. The one I'm currently looking at is only $20, but I would have to buy another phone card to activate it and I don't want to spend any money unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I have been acused of living too far away, trying to micro manage things, yelled at over the phone, hung uo on, having access to medixal information blocked, woken up in the middle of the night, etc., etc. Thank goodness I am on good drugs. I have been able to keep the peace. This came on the heels of my Dad undergoing 3 months of cancer treatment and being bacj home for three weeks. Preparing for tough times ahead.



Hugs from Wyoming, too!


----------



## Addie

When my mother had cancer CWS, I had four small kids as well as did my sister. So I understand how difficult it is when you have other responsibilities. You just can't drop every thing and take off it you want to. I am sure the girls will understand why you had to make the trip. 

Stay safe in your travels and remember there are prayers always here being said. When you return, I hope you will have good news to give all of us.


----------



## creative

CWS4322 said:


> That's way cool. A,local food bank collects slow cookers, etc. and holds classes for those using the food bank on how to make nutritional meals. *If I didn't have so many things on my plate*, i'd volunteer. This place also helps srs with meal prep.


Ha...an unintentional play on words there...?  Get a smaller plate! 

The project starts up in spring so I will no doubt be posting about it here at a later date.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I just got back from grocery shopping. I love the discount veggie section. Each red bag is 99 cents, so we got all this for less than $5. I'm going to make pickled red onions and roasted bell peppers today. I'll freeze some of the peppers after roasting.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice haul, *GG*! The pickin's on our discount shelves never look that nice. Heck, some of the veggies on the full-price shelves don't always look that nice.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready for our farewell dinner at a lovely restaurant. Flying home Sunday evening.


----------



## Dawgluver

Last dinner of vacation is always bitter-sweet isn't it.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Last dinner of vacation is always bitter-sweet isn't it.




Yes it is. It's also one of the only times we have been out alone this year so it will be very pleasant.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Safe travels back, *Andy*. Lucky that you were able to sneak in your flights down and back between weather events.

******************************

I'm headed upstairs to clean out the hallway linen closet. If I'm not back on DC anytime soon, send the dogs to find me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wish me luck, friends. I get to have another procedure today. There's a growth on my kidney (not identified as the C-word) that will be frozen in place, starting very soon. Should be in a room by noon and DH will be bringing me lunch. I'm severely coffee deprived right now. Hope your morning is more fun than mine


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Wish me luck, friends. I get to have another procedure today. There's a growth on my kidney (not identified as the C-word) that will be frozen in place, starting very soon. Should be in a room by noon and DH will be bringing me lunch. I'm severely coffee deprived right now. Hope your morning is more fun than mine



Hope all goes well for you.  You'll be sipping coffee before you know it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Best of luck, GG!  Hoping all goes well!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck wishes from me too! I'll be thinking happy thoughts until you log back in again to tell us what you had for lunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good Luck GG, happy thoughts for you!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Wish me luck, friends. I get to have another procedure today. There's a growth on my kidney (not identified as the C-word) that will be frozen in place, starting very soon. Should be in a room by noon and DH will be bringing me lunch. I'm severely coffee deprived right now. Hope your morning is more fun than mine



Good luck GG. You are going to be just fine and come through with flying colors.


----------



## Chef Munky

Good luck GG. I'm sure everything will be ok.

Keep your Kidney's up. We've got dinner covered for ya.

For some reason that just doesn't sound right no matter how I put it. Sorry.

You know what I mean. 
See you soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm in recovery, waiting for a room. Doctor wants me to stay overnight for observation. Should be able to have ice chips soon  Then DH will get me a nice lunch and coffee.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

GotGarlic said:


> Wish me luck, friends. I get to have another procedure today. There's a growth on my kidney (not identified as the C-word) that will be frozen in place, starting very soon. Should be in a room by noon and DH will be bringing me lunch. I'm severely coffee deprived right now. Hope your morning is more fun than mine



You have my prayers today and trust it will all go well.


----------



## Kayelle

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{GG}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Addie

You first posted at 8:25 a.m. Here it is 1:07 p.m. and you are already in recovery. Sounds like you are doing just fine. Prayers are still with you. Just make sure hubby is there around 11 a.m. tomorrow. That is the usual checkout time for most hospitals. Rounds have been made, paper work done and you will be good to go. Just don't overdo it when you get home. 

  Glad to hear from you.


----------



## taxlady

GG, god bedring (Danish for good bettering). Sending positive vibes.


----------



## LPBeier

GG, you are in my thoughts and prayers. Rest well, my friend.

I am waiting around for the site manager to come around with the chimney cleaning crew. We are given a window of 9 - 4 and can only guess on when they will arrive. Apparently they are at lunch now. The annoying thing about this is he is usually only in and out, long enough to tell us how great our fireplace looks. Well it should, we haven't used it in over 6 years! But they do need to check all of them.

Wood burning fireplaces became illegal about 10 years after this complex was built. We are allowed to use them; however, they must be inspected every 6 months. The silly thing about this is we are not allowed to convert it so something else. The place does not have gas of any sort and no inserts are allowed. 

But I always wanted a house with a "real" fireplace like my parents had, lace white cafe curtains on the window over the kitchen sink and a white picket fence. I have all but the fence here! 

Violet and monkey are not happy being relegated to the back of the house so I hope these guys come soon!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> You first posted at 8:25 a.m. Here it is 1:07 p.m. and you are already in recovery. Sounds like you are doing just fine. Prayers are still with you. Just make sure hubby is there around 11 a.m. tomorrow. That is the usual checkout time for most hospitals. Rounds have been made, paperwork done and you will be good to go. Just don't overdo it when you get home.
> 
> Glad to hear from you.


Addie, when I was with my ex, he had to have some serious ear surgery but was only supposed to be in overnight. I was told to be there at 8:30 am to get him. We didn't have a car, so a friend was meeting me at the hospital to take us home. I arrived by transit at 8:00 in case he needed help changing. As I was heading in the entrance he called to me from the lobby waiting area. He had been booted out at 7:15 and sent downstairs to wait for me. I went back up to the ward to find out why and also to get instructions on the wound care, etc. 

They told me that they needed his bed. Huh? This hospital didn't have an emergency, it was only for assigned surgeries and procedures. And, he ended up having problems that I had to take him to another hospital with an ER later that day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm in recovery, waiting for a room. Doctor wants me to stay overnight for observation. Should be able to have ice chips soon  Then DH will get me a nice lunch and coffee.



Your post seems lucid, so I guess the anesthesia didn't muddle up your brain.  Seriously, though, glad to see you back here. Wishing you a yummy lunch and a quick recovery. Not necessarily in that order, though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, GG!


----------



## LPBeier

The fireplace inspector finally came at 2:30 - right as we finished eating and I was getting TB's lunch packed for work. But at least that is over for another 6 months.

GG, I have been sending thoughts and prayers your way all day. Hope you get a good rest and can go home tomorrow as planned!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks so much, everyone  The procedure went well and I've been in a room for a few hours now. I went ahead and had the box lunch the hospital offered, but DH brought me a yummy dinner. He went to pick up Stryder from doggie day care, take her home and feed her and the cats, and then stopped by our favorite Greek restaurant on his way back here. 

LP, I can't believe they put your DH out of his room like that! Shocking! At the hospitals here, patients have to be monitored by nurses until the family member shows up and they insist that either a nurse or a care partner (nurse's aide) take patients in a wheelchair to the vehicle. 

Addie, the hospitals here are not run like hotels  Sometimes they want to do a procedure, or have blood testing done and get the results (they typically draw labs every four hours, at least for me), before you leave, so you can't predict exactly what time you'll be out the door. They won't let you go till they know you'll be safe. 

DH has taken tomorrow off, so he'll bring me good coffee and my creamer in the morning and we'll be ready to go whenever they're done doing what they need to do.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's only 8:30 here but I'm kind of tired. Time to fall asleep in the recliner find a movie and relax.  Good night, all!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, when I was with my ex, he had to have some serious ear surgery but was only supposed to be in overnight. I was told to be there at 8:30 am to get him. We didn't have a car, so a friend was meeting me at the hospital to take us home. I arrived by transit at 8:00 in case he needed help changing. As I was heading in the entrance he called to me from the lobby waiting area. He had been booted out at 7:15 and sent downstairs to wait for me. I went back up to the ward to find out why and also to get instructions on the wound care, etc.
> 
> They told me that they needed his bed. Huh? This hospital didn't have an emergency, it was only for assigned surgeries and procedures. And, he ended up having problems that I had to take him to another hospital with an ER later that day.



You can't know how many times I start haunting the staff around 7:00 a.m. with "Can I go home now? Are they here for rounds yet? Is the paper work done? I even start the night before. I want OUT! Eleven a.m. they finally release me. While I am waiting for paper work to get done, I keep asking for someone to remove the IV. I end up removing it myself.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks so much, everyone  The procedure went well and I've been in a room for a few hours now. I went ahead and had the box lunch the hospital offered, but DH brought me a yummy dinner. He went to pick up Stryder from doggie day care, take her home and feed her and the cats, and then stopped by our favorite Greek restaurant on his way back here.
> 
> LP, I can't believe they put your DH out of his room like that! Shocking! At the hospitals here, patients have to be monitored by nurses until the family member shows up and they insist that either a nurse or a care partner (nurse's aide) take patients in a wheelchair to the vehicle.
> 
> Addie, the hospitals here are not run like hotels  Sometimes they want to do a procedure, or have blood testing done and get the results (they typically draw labs every four hours, at least for me), before you leave, so you can't predict exactly what time you'll be out the door. They won't let you go till they know you'll be safe.
> 
> DH has taken tomorrow off, so he'll bring me good coffee and my creamer in the morning and we'll be ready to go whenever they're done doing what they need to do.



I hear you on the labs. They usually have to call a doctor in to find a vein in me. I can be sound asleep, and they wake me in the middle of the night and take forever to find a vein. Then the person gives up and calls the IV department. They can't find one. By now I have been stuck at least ten or more times. I call a halt to it and tell them to get a doctor STAT! They do and for some strange reason, he can always find one right away. By the time all that is finished they like to tell me it is time for the next set of labs. I am not a very cooperative patient.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks so much, everyone  The procedure went well and I've been in a room for a few hours now. I went ahead and had the box lunch the hospital offered, but DH brought me a yummy dinner. He went to pick up Stryder from doggie daycare, take her home and feed her and the cats, and then stopped by our favorite Greek restaurant on his way back here.
> 
> LP, I can't believe they put your DH out of his room like that! Shocking! At the hospitals here, patients have to be monitored by nurses until the family member shows up and they insist that either a nurse or a care partner (nurse's aide) take patients in a wheelchair to the vehicle.
> 
> DH has taken tomorrow off, so he'll bring me good coffee and my creamer in the morning and we'll be ready to go whenever they're done doing what they need to do.





Addie said:


> You can't know how many times I start haunting the staff around 7:00 a.m. with "Can I go home now? Are they here for rounds yet? Is the paperwork done? I even start the night before. I want OUT! Eleven a.m. they finally release me. While I am waiting for paperwork to get done, I keep asking for someone to remove the IV. I end up removing it myself.



GG, I am so glad to hear it went well and you have been able to enjoy food!

Here you get discharged whenever they are done with you no matter what time it is. After my appendix, they kept me in a couple of extra days because I was anemic. They checked the blood tests on the third day and decided everything was okay but wanted me to eat the meals they ordered for me that day so I couldn't leave until after dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

The one and only time I was ever hospitalized, due to arm pain (I suspected a possible heart attack) many years ago, they kept me for 5 days.  The only positive thing was I got to watch "Paint Your Wagon."  I was doing cartwheels down the hall, and the doctor still took his time to release me, even though there was nothing wrong.  Got to pay for that stay for awhile, insurance didn't do much.


----------



## CWS4322

The Dr called today--not good news. I called my brother to tell him to book a ticket... He is in total denial. Thought if I had to know, he should (selfish of Me). Haven't yet told my Dad. I think the Dr shoukd be the one to tell him, nof me. CRAP, CRAP, CRAP.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm so sorry, CWS. The doctor should definitely be the one to give your dad news about his health. Hang in there.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I found this old Vista working. All going thoughts and prayers for you. Hang in there!

Crap, this old girl from 2005 still works! Woooo! Love lots from us!

It may sound insane but I'm really grateful for this old computer. I really didn't know if my old girl would work. We name our stuff like computers and cars, and her name is Purrl.

Purrl is up and running like mad. Cat has my new laptop, she deserves the best we can give her.

Our home is quiet now, I checked on everyone. Cat, Rina, Arlene, and Justin are all snoozing away.

I'm here just enjoying our home and looking at them, wonderful and safe.

I may not be perfect, but by God I'll do anything to make them happy.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CWS))) Hang in there.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> The one and only time I was ever hospitalized, due to arm pain (I suspected a possible heart attack) many years ago, they kept me for 5 days.  The only positive thing was I got to watch "Paint Your Wagon."  I was doing cartwheels down the hall, and the doctor still took his time to release me, even though there was nothing wrong.  Got to pay for that stay for awhile, insurance didn't do much.



Dawg, are you aware that the symptoms for heart attack are quite different for women than men? And the reason they kept you was probably because your lab work was still showing problems. Once I pulled an AMA, and the next day I found myself right back in the hospital. When they begged me to stay, they wanted to give me a pint of blood. A procedure that would have taken probably an hour or two. The next day when I was rushed back, I need two pints and then they gave me a third a few hours later. It seems I was really, really low on blood. No wonder I felt lousy. It was the lab work that alerted the doctors to a potential problem. I was just being difficult.


----------



## Cheryl J

Fixin' to head into town and do a few errands.  February and March are big birthday months for family and friends, so I need to buy cards and stamps.  A quick trip through the ATM for cash to buy raffle tickets for my grandson's baseball team, stop at the store for milk and eggs, get some gasoline, and then I should be done.


----------



## Chef Munky

CWS4322 said:


> The Dr called today--not good news. I called my brother to tell him to book a ticket... He is in total denial. Thought if I had to know, he should (selfish of Me). Haven't yet told my Dad. I think the Dr shoukd be the one to tell him, nof me. CRAP, CRAP, CRAP.



CW,

I'm very sorry that it has to be you to tell your Dad. Your brother will get over it. You at least had the decency to tell him now so that he can see his Dad. He should be grateful.

Maybe the Dr thought it best for you to tell your Dad.Your Dad might not be in any shape to fully understand if it's he who tells him. His Daughter will. Personally I'd rather hear it from a loved one.

Keep strong in this tough time.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Fixin' to head into town and do a few errands.  February and March are big birthday months for family and friends, so I need to buy cards and stamps.  A quick trip through the ATM for cash to buy raffle tickets for my grandson's baseball team, stop at the store for milk and eggs, get some gasoline, and then I should be done.



Just a "few" errands? 

Gee, and I have no plans other than a quick trip to Winthrop and then back home. House is clean,  today's inspection lasted a whole three minutes. So I get to sit back, watch the TV and do some needlework.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Addie*, I live in a rather small town out in the middle of nowhere - 3 miles from one end of town to the other. It's easy to go to several places to get errands done, and be home within an hour.  I *love* small town life.  

*CWS*....my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> The Dr called today--not good news. I called my brother to tell him to book a ticket... He is in total denial. Thought if I had to know, he should (selfish of Me). Haven't yet told my Dad. I think the Dr shoukd be the one to tell him, nof me. CRAP, CRAP, CRAP.


*CW*, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family today. Hang in there.


----------



## Dawgluver

{{{{CWS}}}}. Thinking of you.


----------



## jusnikki

Watching "The People's Couch". I could do that show...


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, nikki! Good to see you! 

I'm making kidney beans in my Instant Pot on the pressure cooker setting. 1 lb. dried beans, 1 tsp Penzey's 4/S Seasoned Salt, 2 tsp kosher salt, 2 bay leaves and 2 quarts of water. Should be done in about 45 minutes - it's coming up to pressure, then 25 minutes cook time, then 15 minutes natural pressure release. I'm going to make chili for DH's lunches for the next several days. We're not Texans, so we can put whatever we want in the chili


----------



## taxlady

I've been reading a lot of stuff about Sámis. Most of it is in Swedish or Norwegian. I think that might be what is giving me a headache.


----------



## Souschef

Today I volunteered as docent on the caboose of a tourist railroad. The strangest thing was a couple who wanted a picture of their stuffed chicken up in the cupola. Here is a picture of the lady with her chicken!


----------



## Cheryl J

Loading up on coffee and taking a little break from cleaning the garage.  UGH, not my favorite chore but it sure does need to be done.  Watching where I put my hands, I saw 2 black widows lurking....   Off to get back to it before I lose my motivation.


----------



## taxlady

I just hauled out the space heater. It was 18°C (64°F) in my house. That's okay, but we are expecting freezing rain with "significant buildup". Power lines might go down and we heat with electricity, so I want the house really warm before that happens. Hopefully, it won't.


----------



## Dawgluver

Semi-watching the Grammys.  Lady Gaga nailed the David Bowie tribute.  Bonnie Rait et al did a nice job with BB King.  I didn't pay much attention to the earlier hip-hop junk.

Enjoyed the Hamilton medley too!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Semi-watching the Grammys. *Lady Gaga nailed the David Bowie tribute. *Bonnie Rait et al did a nice job with BB King. I didn't pay much attention to the earlier hip-hop junk.
> 
> Enjoyed the Hamilton medley too!


 
 Didn't she though??  Made me teary eyed...! 
Yes, Bonnie did a great job with the great BB King tribute, too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

But who won Best in Class for Work Dogs????  Was it Swagger the Old English Sheep Dog?


----------



## Addie

Pirate finally got his retro check from SS disability. It was a reasonable size check that he badly needed. The first thing he did was take $500 and handed it to me to buy anything any thing I wanted. I sat down at the computer, headed for Amazon and spend, spend, spend. Well, the packages started arriving. Sometime two or three at a time. Of course every one in the building wants to know what is in all the packages. And they don't say anything to me, but they want to know where did I get all the money. So of course there is one person who has absolutely no class and asked me outright, where did I get all the money and what was I buying. I didn't answer her about the money question, but I did manage to leave her with her mouth open and she couldn't think of anything to say.

What is in all the packages? Stuff for my casket. Pillow, satin, bows, etc. Then I told her that there was one big package still to come. It is the wood for the casket. Spike is going to build it for me. Actually it is a new tall cabinet for the kitchen. I had a couple of packages in my arms, turned and walked away. I do believe the questions will now stop. But not the gossip. Oh well. One of the things you have to put up with if you live in a building such as this.


----------



## creative

Eating a delightful organic waldorf salad!


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished steam cleaning the patio windows and the dogs door. They can see to get outside now. My GR gave me his favorite toy as a thank you.

It's not really a thank you. He's trying to get me to barter with him. If I give him my Golem Bobble Head that's on my desk I get( it's up to 4 toys now, his favorite ones) he keeps bringing over. What is with that bobble head that's just fascinating him?

He's going to have to settle for an Oreo cookie and a hug.
That's my barter with him to keep quiet while I stash them.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> Pirate finally got his retro check from SS disability. It was a reasonable size check that he badly needed. The first thing he did was take $500 and handed it to me to buy anything any thing I wanted. I sat down at the computer, headed for Amazon and spend, spend, spend. Well, the packages started arriving. Sometime two or three at a time. Of course every one in the building wants to know what is in all the packages. And they don't say anything to me, but they want to know where did I get all the money. So of course there is one person who has absolutely no class and asked me outright, where did I get all the money and what was I buying. I didn't answer her about the money question, but I did manage to leave her with her mouth open and she couldn't think of anything to say.
> 
> What is in all the packages? Stuff for my casket. Pillow, satin, bows, etc. Then I told her that there was one big package still to come. It is the wood for the casket. Spike is going to build it for me. Actually it is a new tall cabinet for the kitchen. I had a couple of packages in my arms, turned and walked away. I do believe the questions will now stop. But not the gossip. Oh well. One of the things you have to put up with if you live in a building such as this.



I get the same thing at Christmas time. My mom sends a large check for a combined Christmas and birthday gift. I use it to buy gifts for her and my aunt and cousin. They come to me, I wrap them, and then I mail them out in one large package.

Meantime I have a bunch of little things coming in for about two weeks, usually stuff from the Harriet Carter and Miles Kimball catalogs and everybody wants to know what I'm ordering and where did I get the money. As our center directors here know everyone's income, they especially want to know in case I'm getting in any unstated income, because if I was, it would put my rent up. People don't always understand that I'll go without to buy things for my dollhouse when I can. I never did see the point of getting things I need as opposed to things I want.

Anyway, congratulations on Pirate getting his retro check. Mine would be enough to almost buy a manufactured home at this point, if and when I get it. When that happens, I'm going to pay back everyone I owe money to and then sock the rest away to save. I'm wondering how much I'd have to pay back to Medicaid and to state disability. That big check could be downsized very rapidly.

Earlier this evening I was trying to figure out how to get all the people on my dollhouse forum who live in this area together for the show in Seattle next month. It would be nice to meet everyone.

Right now, I think I'm just going to watch the last 3 episodes from Breaking Bad, Season 2, then go to bed.


----------



## rodentraiser

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But who won Best in Class for Work Dogs????  Was it Swagger the Old English Sheep Dog?



Do you mean Group first for the Working Group? It was a Samoyed. GCH Pebbles' Run Play It Again Ham

The Old English Sheepdog is in the Herding Group.


----------



## rodentraiser

Dawgluver said:


> Semi-watching the Grammys.  Lady Gaga nailed the David Bowie tribute.  Bonnie Rait et al did a nice job with BB King.  I didn't pay much attention to the earlier hip-hop junk.
> 
> Enjoyed the Hamilton medley too!



Er, BB King is dead. What Grammys were you watching? I love Bonnie Raitt. Her versions of 'Angel from Montgomery' (with John Prine) and 'Love Me Like a Man' are classics!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rodentraiser said:


> Do you mean Group first for the Working Group? It was a Samoyed. GCH Pebbles' Run Play It Again Ham
> 
> The Old English Sheepdog is in the Herding Group.



That type of confusion is what happens while I am catching snippets from the different TV's while passing medications to my patients.  I thought it was neat that I recognized Swagger....didn't catch what group they were showing at the time...


----------



## Andy M.

rodentraiser said:


> Er, BB King is dead. What Grammys were you watching? I love Bonnie Raitt. Her versions of 'Angel from Montgomery' (with John Prine) and 'Love Me Like a Man' are classics!



He was dead on the Grammy show I was watching too.  "...they did a nice job with the BB King *tribute*."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Procrastinating...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Procrastinating...



I do that a lot. It's kind of a hobby...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Procrastinating...





GotGarlic said:


> I do that a lot. It's kind of a hobby...


You too, eh?


----------



## Andy M.

I was going to procrastinate but I just can't seem to get around to it.


----------



## taxlady

Good one, Andy


----------



## Cheryl J

The struggle is real.  ;-)


----------



## Addie

Listening to Pirate rave and carry on about our new Mr. Coffee maker. A new one was desperately needed. Now for the new waste baskets and kitchen pantry cabinet to arrive sometime today.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Back from 2 1/2 weeks vacation in So Florida,   Deerfield Beach area north  of Ft Lauderdale.      Thank you  DC friends for maintaining the good life all the 50+  weeks of the year and providing  a play ground for us snowbirds.  Why yes, I did wear a hawaaiin shirt with my pale skin and bald spot prominently exposed.  Did I stick out much.  Possibly.   Probably not too much.    We were 2 blocks from the ocean which was ok  w/ me, and not close enough for her even though there was a pool just outside our front door and a gas grill too.   We ate out more than usual,  and why not, it's vacation. I brought more books than I could read and didn't bring a lap top this year.  I should know better.    Watching the super bowl and celebrating Valentines day out of town is surreal.  
 
My main concern coming, going and in between was taking care of the kids at home, specifically my oldest cat.  Well all of them really.   She's approx 16, going pretty blind, unsteady/ off balance and bumps into things.  My 75 y/o BIL took care of her and Dx's 10 year old dog.  We figured they would all be about the right  speed for each other  and he was agreeable.   These  two kids love each other and always have.  BIL on the other hand,  knows little about kid-care.  So the dog ate the cat food, after we  had explicitly explained Feed in Separate Rooms.  No, the cat does not go out just because he feels she might want to  when he  feeds the squirrels outside his back door.     He said she went in circles on his back steps,  At least she didn't make a bee line someplace.  The dog is too old to chase squirrels and he said  she went around in circles too.   But then,  she  rarely lifts her nose from the snow as she sniffs and creates tracks in the snow. That’s not going in circles, that’s normal.   O well.  We are home and so are they.  What he wants for payment for baby sitting  is   14 times   cribbage games from each of us, not consecutive days, so there’s about a half year of weekends.   A nickel a point.  He’s a pretty shrewd player. 
 
 
My younger,  4 y/o, went  to cat-camp, i.e board and care. I couldn’t quite tell how she is--   either mighty happy or she just shook off her tail feathers after getting out of her cat carrier once she landed back in her  own living room again.   Both girls gave each other a once over sniff smell and lick test and went into separate rooms. I'm so  happy the oldest still knows how to raise her tail straight up and walk like a proper lady when she needs to show that she's still got it together.   By bed time, they were right back at home on my bed and later curled up on the same pillow on the sofa. I haven't used a board and care facility previous when we have gone out of town, so it was new to me too.  Twice daily "snack time" followed by regimented  15 minute cuddles. They also advertised exercise time, or  individualized play time. I didn’t request any “specials.   I don'no.  She probably caught onto the snacks pretty quick but I think she likes to choose her own snuggly times, which is probably  when they were busy enforcing someone else’s play time.   What I mostly didn’t know, is they are licensed,  in a person’s home in a regular neighborhood,   for pet care, bedrooms / spaces divided, cutesy but not too cutesy, lots of toys,  frequent litter box changes, the house did not smell, and  I have done plenty of flea checks, and so far clean as a whistle. I haven’t seen any ear scratching beyond normal,  so far.  Oh, and I had to provide current shot documents.  “El amor en los tiempos del cólera”  without the benefit of travel and no passport necessary.  They don’t know how easy they have their vacations.  New adventures and no waiting in airports.


----------



## rodentraiser

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That type of confusion is what happens while I am catching snippets from the different TV's while passing medications to my patients.  I thought it was neat that I recognized Swagger....didn't catch what group they were showing at the time...



I used to show dogs, so that's why I get all exact about it. I knew the woman who owned the Westminster Best in Show in 1989. That was Sue Korp and she trained in Obedience with my trainer. Her dog was Indy.

And not everyone can pick one dog out from another at a show. That _was_ pretty neat.




Andy M. said:


> He was dead on the Grammy show I was watching too.  "...they did a nice job with the BB King *tribute*."



Nice back pedal there.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I are on our way to our first beekeeping class! We're going to get bees to pollinate the garden! At least, that's DH's main goal. I don't mind having some free honey, too! 

He has a friend from work who has been keeping bees for a few years now who said he would help him harvest it. I don't mind leaving most of it for the bees for the winter, but I don't think they'll miss a few quarts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds fun GG!


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, Whisk - I enjoyed your story!  Bet the kitties are glad to be back in their own home. 

Have fun at your class, GG! Let us know how it goes, I bet it's very interesting. 

It's 6:40 AM here and I'm on my first cup of coffee.  I am SO not an early morning person by nature, but I'm going to Tyler's last basketball game which starts at 8.  If *anyone* can get me up, showered, dressed, and out the door by 7:45, he can.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm prepping for a wedding cake tasting tomorrow. It is the first one I have done in a few years and I am surprisingly a little nervous! The bride really loves my cake and is super stoked that I am doing hers. I guess I feel a little pressure to make it perfect. But I am trying to not let those thoughts in.

Today I am doing lemon chiffon, chocolate genoise and whipped cream (white) cakes, lemon curd and strawberry mousse fillings, and fondant. Yesterday I did banana chiffon cake and buttercream.


----------



## callmaker60

Today making turkey calls.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Waiting. Again. Sometimes shopping with Himself is just so...Done!


----------



## Dawgluver

I hear ya, CG.  When DH and I go to Costco thrice yearly, he meanders, and his phone is off.  I can't easily find him.  When I'm done shopping, I'm done shopping.  No, I don't want to look at polo shirts and mens pants.  Just want to bag up my food and toilet paper and go.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I had a few things to get at the grocery store. Once we were done wandering the produce section (the one that takes me the longest time - almost half the time I'm in the store), I told him "I need this, that, and one more thing. I'll meet you by the sushi". And then could not find him.  Finally shows up, picks his "reward" for coming with me, and heads in a completely different direction. Since we had my car, I always have the keys in my purse. Had he not made it to the front of the store by the time I checked out, he was in danger of missing his ride! Our Market Basket must have a Cone of Silence over it, because no one can use their phone in there.

Got to wait some more in Lowe's, my post earlier. At least I checked email and Facebook with their WiFi.

Oh, and my $50-$55 dollar grocery trip? $87.  Gotta love him. Really, I gotta love him. He's getting Social Security deposits.


----------



## creative

I recently had brunch and made a new discovery.  On  my sourdough bread I had some *goats cheese* but it needed something else  to offset the cloying taste.  (I know a common accompaniment is caramelised onions).  I tried it with _mango chutney_ - bingo!!


----------



## Cheryl J

When I go shopping with my daughter and their families, I'm the one guilty of doing the dilly dallying.   I do keep my phone turned on though, so they can keep track of me. One time I had the ringer set too low and didn't hear it, and got paged through the Home Depot intercom.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking a lunch break from container planting.  So far I've planted spinach, flat leaf parsley, chives, green onions, and radishes.  Hopefully Home Depot will soon have the tomato seedlings I'm waiting for.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> When I go shopping with my daughter and their families, I'm the one guilty of doing the dilly dallying.   I do keep my phone turned on though, so they can keep track of me. One time I had the ringer set too low and didn't hear it, and got paged through the Home Depot intercom.



Ha...back in the day the store intercom was very busy..."Joey is at the front desk looking for his Mom" That oldest son drove me bonkers.



Cheryl J said:


> Taking a lunch break from container planting.  So far I've planted spinach, flat leaf parsley, chives, green onions, and radishes.  Hopefully Home Depot will soon have the tomato seedlings I'm waiting for.



The SC came home from Home Depot yesterday so excited with two tomato plants loaded with blossoms in gallon containers. He's not a patient man.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kay, I'll have to get down to Home Depot today before Tyler gets here, hopefully they'll have their tomatoes in.  I mentioned 'seedlings' but they're usually about 8" tall, pretty bushy, and have blossoms on them.  I get patio tomatoes - they don't get really tall, but they produce well.  I wish I had room for in-ground 'mater plants, but the back yard is mostly lawn and the front yard doesn't get enough sun because of the trees, so I have to do container gardening. 
Here's to a good, productive tomato year for all! 

What do you use for keeping those nasty hornworms away?  I usually just watch for them every couple of days and when I see one, I cut off the leaf it's on and throw it in the yard for the birds.


----------



## Dawgluver

Grumble.  You California girls.  We have a few more months before even thinking about tomato planting!

As far as hornworms, I just pull them off and stomp on them.  They're hard to spot, so vigilance is needed.  Best to get them while they're small.  Sometimes I can get to the eggs.  The adult moths are cool, they look like hummingbirds.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Grumble. You California girls. We have a few more months before even thinking about tomato planting!
> 
> As far as hornworms, I just pull them off and stomp on them. They're hard to spot, so vigilance is needed. Best to get them while they're small. Sometimes I can get to the eggs. The adult moths are cool, they look like hummingbirds.


 
I don't have the stomach to stomp on them and have their guts stuck to my shoe.   They are masters of disguise, aren't they?  There's been many times I've seen chomped leaves, looked and looked, only to find one right in front of my eyes.  The moths ARE cool looking - they're so huge.


----------



## taxlady

I heard of a "natural" way to keep bugs off plants. It was on a Canadian gardening show. You take the bugs, with a few of the leaves. You put them in the blender with some water. Then you strain the liquid and use that as bug spray. The insects will give off pheromones that let other bugs know that it's dangerous. Yeah, kinda gross, but supposedly it works well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bacillus thuringus is a caterpillar-cide.  It's a naturally occuring fungus that's lethal to caterpillars, but not to anything else.  It's mixed with water and sprayed on.

Since I only plant a few tomatoes, I prefer the inspect-pull-stomp method.  I wear plastic garden sandals that are easily rinsed.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I heard of a "natural" way to keep bugs off plants. It was on a Canadian gardening show. You take the bugs, with a few of the leaves. You put them in the blender with some water. Then you strain the liquid and use that as bug spray. The insects will give off pheromones that let other bugs know that it's dangerous. Yeah, kinda gross, but supposedly it works well.



I'd be willing to try that Taxi if I can use your blender.

For some reason, the SC and I have never seen Hornworms or any damage from them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> I'd be willing to try that Taxi if I can use your blender.
> 
> *For some reason, the SC and I have never seen Hornworms or any damage from them.*


 
Whoa, are you ever lucky, Kay!  I wonder why that is?  If I don't keep up on watching for those nasty critters, they would eat my tomato plants down to nothing.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I'd be willing to try that Taxi if I can use your blender.
> 
> For some reason, the SC and I have never seen Hornworms or any damage from them.




The host of that show said not to tell your spouse what the blender had been used for.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm finishing up the last of my supper while listening to the basketball game. When the food is gone, I can move on to the York peppermint patty minis I bought while running errands today. After *Andy* and *msmofet* brought them up in my "Spice Problem" thread, I've had a taste for them. Yorks bought, problem solved!


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> The host of that show said not to tell your spouse what the blender had been used for.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> What do you use for keeping those nasty hornworms away?  I usually just watch for them every couple of days and when I see one, I cut off the leaf it's on and throw it in the yard for the birds.



I just don't have the answer why but, we've never seen those things on our tomato plants. I remember seeing those *nasty worms* on my grandparents plants when I was a kid here in this town. I wonder if it could have something to do with our plants being so close to the navel orange tree?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've got the Zac Brown Band playing on Youtube while I play online tonight. This was the first time I thought of streaming music when I work on the computer. Usually I'm watching TV, but if I want music, I bring my phone up and play one of the discs I have loaded into my music app. This is nicer - new music!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've got the Zac Brown Band playing on Youtube while I play online tonight. This was the first time I thought of streaming music when I work on the computer. Usually I'm watching TV, but if I want music, I bring my phone up and play one of the discs I have loaded into my music app. This is nicer - new music!



Kewl. I play Pandora a lot when I'm doing stuff on the computer, and when I'm doing stuff around the house. I have a small Bluetooth speaker that I connect to my phone so I can listen to podcasts or music.


----------



## Cheryl J

I like Pandora too, and usually have it on for background music when I'm on the computer.  I like how you can choose up your own playlists and shuffle them.  Listening to Carole King's "Tapestry" right now.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH went grocery shopping after tennising.  I got a call, he'd locked his keys in the car.  No problem, I'd just deliver his spare key.  Problem, the spare key was not in the usual spot.  I tore the house apart, but it was nowhere to be found.  He called a couple locksmiths, no answer, apparently they don't work on the weekends.  Thankfully he has a friend who works with the sheriff's dept., called him, and was able to finally get into his car.   Disaster avoided!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> DH went grocery shopping after tennising.  I got a call, he'd locked his keys in the car.  No problem, I'd just deliver his spare key.  Problem, the spare key was not in the usual spot.  I tore the house apart, but it was nowhere to be found.  He called a couple locksmiths, no answer, apparently they don't work on the weekends.  Thankfully he has a friend who works with the sheriff's dept., called him, and was able to finally get into his car.   Disaster avoided!


Don't you have AAA? Glad there was a happy ending.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Don't you have AAA? Glad there was a happy ending.




:Slaps forehead:  Duh!  Didn't even think of AAA!

Our sheriff friend borrowed the door opening thingy from the same business that AAA sends out.  DH probably got quicker service that way.

Update:  I found the spare key in my backpack, from our last trip.  I put it there in case my purse got stolen, but didn't put it back on the rack   DH is not going to let this die...


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you found your spare key, Dawg.   It's sure handy to have a few copies around.

Nice 'cool' morning here - 70F right now but supposed to get up to 85F today, so I've been working in the yard before it gets hot. Got my tomato seedlings planted in larger container pots, fertilized, and set on the sunniest part of the patio.  I've got a 6'x6' area in the front yard that gets good sun so I pulled the lavender out that isn't doing very well and fixin' to scatter some assorted wildflower seeds in there.  Hopefully they'll do well.  

There's a bunch of fallen pinecones in the front yard, but I think I'll get Tyler to gather those up for me this afternoon.  He likes to help. 

Trimmed the vining vinca against the side of the house in the backyard - it's been sending out long leggy vines where I don't necessarily want them, but it's also blooming nicely.  Hoping to start seeing some ladybugs soon, they love that plant.  

Fixed another cuppa coffee and now it's back to work outside.


----------



## Andy M.

Dropped my car off at the dealer.  I've been having a dead battery problem.  The local garage gave it a "thorough check-up" and assured me everything was fine.  A couple of days later it failed to start again.  So now I'm calling in the pros.

Fortunately, we have SO's car.  I have had chauffeuring duties recently as she won't be driving on her own for a while.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You've been such a busy bee, *Cheryl*! Someone has to sit around and do nothing in order to maintain a balance in the world, so I've been holding down that job today. 

We'll be out to vote later today, on our way to the car dealer. You may have seen an earlier post of mine referring to my car, "Sally", getting a recall notice. Well lucky, lucky me - Sally IS one of the Sonatas that has metal particles that were left behind in the engine. *sigh* I'll be without my car for a while - could be until next week, might even be for a month. At least my car with 50,000 miles will have a brand new "heart". No matter how long it takes, I will be getting a loaner car for free. Normally, the car they loan you is similar to the car you own. Somehow, I was able to sweet-talk the parts guy into getting the service adviser into loaning me one of their SUV vehicles to I can check out in case I would like to get one when I eventually replace Sally. Right now it would be the bigger Santa Fe. If I'm really lucky, the smaller Tucson will be back in stock by the time we get there and I'll get that one. As much fun as I like driving my Sonata, I really do miss the height factor and the cargo room my old Dodge Grand Caravans gave me. Hoping the Tucson is in-between. It would be perfect.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> You've been such a busy bee, *Cheryl*! Someone has to sit around and do nothing in order to maintain a balance in the world, so I've been holding down that job today.
> 
> We'll be out to vote later today, on our way to the car dealer. You may have seen an earlier post of mine referring to my car, "Sally", getting a recall notice. Well lucky, lucky me - Sally IS one of the Sonatas that has metal particles that were left behind in the engine. *sigh* I'll be without my car for a while - could be until next week, might even be for a month. At least my car with 50,000 miles will have a brand new "heart". No matter how long it takes, I will be getting a loaner car for free. Normally, the car they loan you is similar to the car you own. Somehow, I was able to sweet-talk the parts guy into getting the service adviser into loaning me one of their SUV vehicles to I can check out in case I would like to get one when I eventually replace Sally. Right now it would be the bigger Santa Fe. If I'm really lucky, the smaller Tucson will be back in stock by the time we get there and I'll get that one. As much fun as I like driving my Sonata, I really do miss the height factor and the cargo room my old Dodge Grand Caravans gave me. Hoping the Tucson is in-between. It would be perfect.



Rut roh  I've been sitting around a lot today, too. I hope someone else has been busy so that balance continues to be maintained  

Enjoy your slick, tall ride! I  my Ford Escape Hybrid.


----------



## Souschef

*Dog Day Afternoon*

I fly for an organization called Pilots & Paws, who fly rescue animals to a new forever home.
I saw a post on their website looking for someone to fly a Brittany Spaniel from Phoenix to Santa Barbara ,CA. My son lives about half way between, near Palm Springs, so I asked if someone could fly the dog from Phoenix to Palm Springs, so we could fly the dog the rest of the way.
I got a response from another pilot, and we made all the arrangements. We left our little home airport in Santa Paula and my copilot Jim and I flew to Palm Springs to meet my son. 
We had lunch together, and as we arrived back at the airport, the other pilot landed and taxied in. We got the dog from him, contacted the receiving party in Santa Barbara, and told them we were on our way.We learned that the dog originally came from a hoarding situation in New Mexico. What a beautiful, loving dog.
The flight back toward Santa Barbara was uneventful, but as we neared the coast, we could see the thick fog bank at the shore. A quick call to the weather bureau confirmed that the Santa Barbara airport was socked in.
We then landed at our home airport in Santa Paula, which was about 45 miles from Santa Barbara, and called the awaiting parents of their dog in our back seat. We arranged to drive the dog to a meeting place half way, and their son programmed her cellphone with the directions.
We walked the dog along the sidewalk, and soon a car pulled up and flashed its lights. The couple got out, and were absolutely thrilled with the first look at their new dog. In fact, the lady was wearing a t-shirt with a picture of a Brittany Spaniel on it. 
It was the best of a dog day afternoon.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so sweet, Souschef!  And what a nice dog!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wonderful story SC....so glad to hear everyone arrived safely and the beautiful dog is with family. Happy to hear you got a visit with you son, too!


----------



## GotGarlic

What a terrific day you had  Glad it all worked out.


----------



## Souschef

*Dog day afternoon part 2*

I just got this picture from the new owner of our rescue dog. Talk about settling in! Good digs for our friend.


----------



## Dawgluver

Obviously a lap and lawn dog!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Souschef, that pooch is set for life! Well done!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Souschef*, you are a real hero to both man and beast. It sounds like all involved had a very happy day. Well done, sir.



GotGarlic said:


> ...Enjoy your slick, tall ride! I  my Ford Escape Hybrid.


I've named my loaner!   He's "Sam", and is he a nice hunk of...metal. When we were out looking before we bought Sally, I had wanted a higher profile vehicle - similar to my van, but not a Mom-Mobile. The 2012 Escape we drove felt kinda "trucky" to me. The Subaru Outback? or Forester? was too hard to sit in, no less try to ride in. I didn't even take that out. Then we saw the Sonata and Himself was smitten. My car, but ended up being his choice. Don't get me wrong, it's a comfy ride and she's just plain fun to drive, but I miss the height advantage and, at time, the cargo room. Wish we had money to blow, but we're pretty careful since we're now on retirement monies and relatively healthy and young. I think we're going out tomorrow, well today, for a little ride to someplace, maybe an early supper out. I'm hoping really hard than Himself falls in love with it, too. IF we get this MA house on the market we should be able to sell it for a nice profit, then turn around and buy an OH house at least at nice for a lot less money. It's time we made up for the huge hit we took moving this way in 2000. Whenif we get back to OH, he can sell his Milan, take Sally, and I'll get a Hyundai SUV. Hoping they get their loaner Tucson in before my car is fixed, since the service adviser told me she would call and ask if we want to switch it out for the Santa Fe. But...this one fits nicely in the garage.   We'll see.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> I just got this picture from the new owner of our rescue dog. Talk about settling in! Good digs for our friend.



What a very nice way to spend the day.  Yup, you are a Hero!


----------



## Andy M.

Souschef, bravo to you for all you do for our best friends.


----------



## Chef Munky

Having a cup of coffee before I start packing.
Will be gone a few days...again! Just hope this trip will be much better than the last one.
Does it show I'm a homebody? 

This time were taking the Roku box with us. Every place we've stayed at the last few trips we've been stuck watching marathon cooking shows on Food Network. A little bit of Diner's Drive In's and Dives goes a long way.

I really don't ever want to be waken at 2 am by some cobwebbed eyes women having an all out barroom brawl. The Real show Real House Wives Of Beverly hills, I think it was. Either way they looked freakish.Thought I was having a nightmare. Seriously go home and sleep it off. Stop rolling the cameras!

This is going to be interesting.


----------



## Cheryl J

Have a good trip, Munky!  Let us know how it went when you get back.  
I've never watched any of those 'Real Housewives of wherever' shows, and yes, Food Network does get old after a while...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Making peanut butter! 

I have been thinking about buying a food processor for a long, long time and I thought I had settled on a very basic little Cuisinart Mini-Prep Plus 4-Cup Food Processor.  I figured that the mini-prep would be good for me because all I want it for is making peanut butter and minced ham or chicken salad spreads, anything else it can do would be a bonus.  I was all set to run out and buy one this morning when I decided to give peanut butter making a try in my ancient Osterizer blender.  I heated a cup of roasted peanuts in the microwave, tossed them in the blender, hit the button labeled grind, added a drizzle of canola oil, a dash of salt and hit the button labeled whip.  In less than a minute I had about a 1/2 cup of nice smooth/gritty natural style peanut butter that even Tim and Richard Smucker would be proud of!  The food processor is on hold, *again* until I give ham salad a try in the old blender!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got off the phone with DH.  He's in Florida on a "business meeting".  Their plane was delayed, and they didn't get there till after 11 last night, then they were up till after 3am after they found a bar.  I offered no sympathy.  I did laugh.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, poor DH, *Dawg*...(snicker...) 

*AB, *I love ham salad (spread) and use my blender for it all the time - it works great.  I just chop the ham in cubes, drop in the blender and pulse it. Need to keep an eye on it though, it can lose it's texture in the blender and turn to paste pretty quick.  I like some texture in it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cheryl J said:


> Aww, poor DH, *Dawg*...(snicker...)
> 
> *AB, *I love ham salad (spread) and use my blender for it all the time - it works great.  I just chop the ham in cubes, drop in the blender and pulse it. Need to keep an eye on it though, it can lose it's texture in the blender and turn to paste pretty quick.  I like some texture in it.



Thanks for the tips!

I will give it a whirl with a piece of the Easter ham, it won't be long now!


----------



## Lance Bushrod

Cheryl J said:


> Aww, poor DH, *Dawg*...(snicker...)
> 
> *AB, *I love ham salad (spread) and use my blender for it all the time - it works great.  I just chop the ham in cubes, drop in the blender and pulse it. Need to keep an eye on it though, it can lose it's texture in the blender and turn to paste pretty quick.  I like some texture in it.



I love ham salad and never think about it. I can remember my mom making it with a hand crank grinder attached to the kitchen table. She ground up Planters peanuts in hers.

Another one she made was ground Spam, onions and longhorn, ground then broiled on burger buns in the old gas stove. I want to do that one of these days. 

I use the Kitchen Aid grinder now days.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Lance Bushrod said:


> I love ham salad and never think about it. I can remember my mom making it with a hand crank grinder attached to the kitchen table. She ground up Planters peanuts in hers.
> 
> Another one she made was ground Spam, onions and longhorn, ground then broiled on burger buns in the old gas stove. I want to do that one of these days.
> 
> I use the Kitchen Aid grinder now days.



We used to use the silver meat grinder to make ham salad too.  I thought about getting one at the flea market but I looked around my kitchen and I don't have a suitable location to clamp it down, progress. 

It took a special plate to make the peanut butter.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks for the tips!
> 
> I will give it a whirl with a piece of the Easter ham, it won't be long now!


 
You're welcome, *AB*!  Yep, I'll be getting a ham soon too....I love it, and so many ways to use the leftovers! 

I meant to say earlier, I'm glad you had such success with your peanut butter. Sounds really good. 

*Lance....*those 'spamburgers' sound good!


----------



## Dawgluver

Lance Bushrod said:


> I love ham salad and never think about it. I can remember my mom making it with a hand crank grinder attached to the kitchen table. She ground up Planters peanuts in hers.
> 
> 
> 
> Another one she made was ground Spam, onions and longhorn, ground then broiled on burger buns in the old gas stove. I want to do that one of these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I use the Kitchen Aid grinder now days.




Hmm.  I just froze some leftover low fat Spam that I fried, then glazed with maple syrup and cubed.  Bet that would make some killer ham/spam salad!  Thanks for the idea, Lance!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Making peanut butter!
> 
> I have been thinking about buying a food processor for a long, long time and I thought I had settled on a very basic little Cuisinart Mini-Prep Plus 4-Cup Food Processor.  I figured that the mini-prep would be good for me because all I want it for is making peanut butter and minced ham or chicken salad spreads, anything else it can do would be a bonus.  I was all set to run out and buy one this morning when I decided to give peanut butter making a try in my ancient Osterizer blender.  I heated a cup of roasted peanuts in the microwave, tossed them in the blender, hit the button labeled grind, added a drizzle of canola oil, a dash of salt and hit the button labeled whip.  In less than a minute I had about a 1/2 cup of nice smooth/gritty natural style peanut butter that even Tim and Richard Smucker would be proud of!  The food processor is on hold, *again* until I give ham salad a try in the old blender!



I ended up recently giving my workhorse Robot Coupe to my son Spike. I don't miss it either. I would rather have a blender. Smaller footprint. And other than using it for handling pasta dough, the only other chore I used it for was grating. I finally bought myself an six sided hand grater. Two chores I would rather do by hand. 

This past year or more, I have noticed that I am eating less food. So my cooking is not as intense. More simple, quick dishes. Less prep time. Fewer ingredients. Not being able to stand for longer periods. 

So Spike has ended up with my 12" Shun knife, FP, sewing machine, food saver, and a few other items from my home. More available counter space for me, along with less items I have to take care of and keep clean. Right now he has his eye on my KA mixer. Along with the attachments. Sorry, that stays put. I still use that quite often.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> I ended up recently giving my workhorse Robot Coupe to my son Spike. I don't miss it either. I would rather have a blender. Smaller footprint. And other than using it for handling pasta dough, the only other chore I used it for was grating. I finally bought myself an six sided hand grater. Two chores I would rather do by hand.
> 
> This past year or more, I have noticed that I am eating less food. So my cooking is not as intense. More simple, quick dishes. Less prep time. Fewer ingredients. Not being able to stand for longer periods.
> 
> So Spike has ended up with my 12" Shun knife, FP, sewing machine, food saver, and a few other items from my home. More available counter space for me, along with less items I have to take care of and keep clean. Right now he has his eye on my KA mixer. Along with the attachments. Sorry, that stays put. I still use that quite often.



I hear ya!

I still use my old "knuckle buster" grater to make cabbage salad and grate cheese.  I'm finding though that it is just as easy and inexpensive to buy a bag of Dole shredded coleslaw mix and freshly grated cheese from the local grocery.  The only appliances I have left in the kitchen are a microwave, my old blender, stick blender and hand mixer.  The stick blender will probably be the next item to land in the goodwill box, I only use it to make mayonnaise and I can do that in the old blender.  I will probably never get around to buying the FP, the older I get the cheaper I seem to become!


----------



## creative

I visited my mother today in the care home (she has advanced dementia).
Of course she didn't know what day it was, but I enjoyed making a fuss of her.  Gave her my card and some miniature roses, fed her grapes, rubbed in some of the new moisturiser I gave her - which she liked the smell of.  She wasn't making much sense...some days she does.  Sometimes it gets to me to see what she is now reduced to and I have to leave (make my excuses) before I cry.  I was able not to do that today.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's rough, creative.  Good on you for taking such care of your mum.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That's rough, creative.  Good on you for taking such care of your mum.


+1

And for the benefit of those of us on the west side of the pond, today is Mothering Sunday in the UK.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> +1
> 
> And for the benefit of those of us on the west side of the pond, today is Mothering Sunday in the UK.


Ah thanks...I assumed it was worldwide - not so then?  You celebrate it on a different day?


----------



## Dawgluver

Here in the US, Mother's Day is May 8th this year.  I don't know if it's the same date in Canada.


----------



## Addie

The place I go to for my health care is a center for patients with Alzheimer's Disease. It is not easy to see family member come to visit their parents.

We have a married couple that used to come for day care. Both of them have progressed to needing around the clock care and are now residents. The wife is more along the path of forgetfulness and no longer recognizes her husband.

It is so sad to see, but having watched the employees for the past eight years caring for these patients, I can not give them enough kudos. I have NEVER heard one employee raise their voice for any reason. Not even to get the attention of another employee. The patients in this daycare are cared for with patience and gentle love. And I am sure the families are well aware of the care their loved one receives.


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> The place I go to for my health care is a center for patients with Alzheimer's Disease. It is not easy to see family member come to visit their parents.
> 
> We have a married couple that used to come for day care. Both of them have progressed to needing around the clock care and are now residents. The wife is more along the path of forgetfulness and no longer recognizes her husband.
> 
> It is so sad to see, but having watched the employees for the past eight years caring for these patients, I can not give them enough kudos. I have NEVER heard one employee raise their voice for any reason. Not even to get the attention of another employee. The patients in this daycare are cared for with patience and gentle love. And I am sure the families are well aware of the care their loved one receives.


Yes, here in UK, there are some care homes that have been exposed for abusing their patients but we have the Care Quality Commission which enables choosing a care home more effective.  

We did a lot of visiting nearby care homes before we decided on the one where mum now is.  It is excellent!  The standard of care is what you would wish for and the staff are genuinely caring, clearly in their chosen profession.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Got up early and cracked open a jar of Goya Fancy Red Pimiento Sweet Pepper that had been sitting in the back of the refrigerator just waiting for this day! 

Half of it went into a small batch of pimento cheese and the other half went into the blender and was added to a small pot of NoDak style tomato soup! 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f22/pimento-cheese-70313.html

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/tomato-soup-nodak-style-93477.html


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm finishing up with my "alcohol rubdown" (glass of wine), and then I'm heading to an early bed. Early for me, that is, because I'm beat. Why? I got bit by the spring cleaning bug!  My house is a little like those historical ones you can visit that have public viewing rooms on the first floor, but the second floor is closed off to visitors. Well, my "public" first floor is usually clean enough and my kitchen is pretty close to inspector-approved clean, but a couple infrequently visited rooms upstairs have measurable dust on the furniture. Hoping to get everything back down to shiny wood and clean dresser scarves. Heaven forbid if either of us has to call EMS to treat the other. 

I have absolutely no idea where my recent energy has come from, and don't know why all of a sudden my hip isn't pinching nor my feet hurting, but I am enjoying every nanosecond of this! Maybe I can get the entire house cleaned before I conk out - fingers crossed.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, first of all, glad to hear you're feeling better!  I know what you mean about the 'spring cleaning' bug, it's hit me too!  Usually happens this time of year.  This morning I ran the vacuum through my grandsons' playroom, dusted all the shelves that hold their toys and books, and swiffered the ceiling fan and blinds. I'll have Tyler help put everything back on the shelves when he gets here after school, he loves to help. 

It's a beautiful day today, so I took my laptop out on the patio along with the grocery store sale papers - making a shopping list, and paying some bills online. Great deals at the grocery this week - asparagus .79/lb ,  bone in pork chops .89/lb, eggs $3 for an 18 pack, chicken thighs .79/lb...love the deals.


----------



## creative

CG - glad to read you have a sudden spurt of energy.  I know how that feels - to be suddenly free of the usual restrictions.  I wish we knew why it suddenly released us like that!  I still have no clue!


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm sitting here trying to decide what to do. I have some free time and I suppose I could read or put together a puzzle online or watch a movie. Tomorrow we're supposed to get about an inch and a half of rain. Guess what day shopping day is? I'd go today, but the new sales don't come out until tomorrow.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

We flew an Angel Flight mission from Santa Monica to Santa Barbara. The  patient had just gotten a liver transplant and looked very good.
The exciting part was the strong winds, but fortunately, the winds were right down the runway.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> We flew an Angel Flight mission from Santa Monica to Santa Barbara. The  patient had just gotten a liver transplant and looked very good.
> The exciting part was the strong winds, but fortunately, the winds were right down the runway.



Once again, thank you for taking care of "our" patients. I work with an Air Link nurse, she moonlights in the nursing home, and she is always praising her volunteer pilots.


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm back in a way..Miss me?

Were waiting to hear from the hospital to try and get my husband in for an Angioplasty either today or tomorrow. They couldn't find a Dr to do it last night. He's been feeling heaviness on his chest for a few weeks. His EKG has changed from the last one. Things are not right. They call it Bundle Branch Block.

More tests and and a longer trip away will be happening soon.

He's to be kept stress free and in bed. You can call me Nurse Mean Munky. I'm not playing around.
The poor guy can't move without my knowing about it.

I just wish they would hurry up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh* Munky*, this all must be very worrisome for you both. I hope the doctor gets back to you really quick, and that he and the hospital staff are able to unbundle those branches and get DH all straightened out. And you have to be kind to him  no stress, remember? 

Adding you and your DH to my prayer list, which keeps getting longer, and longer, an.....


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh geez, Munky.  Hope things turn out OK!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm keeping an eye on a poor, little purple finch that flew into my sunroom window.  The feeders are close enough to the house that the birds can't get any steam up, so they usually don't feel any effect. This one, though, must have knocked himself good. At first I thought he was dead, laying perfectly still on his side. Then he got himself all righted up, tucked up like he's thinking of taking off soon - and there he sits. I scattered a small bit of thistle seeds, along with a tiny bit of the mixed seed blend at his feet, in case he wants a nibble before he takes off. So far he's managed to huddle himself under the birdbath, using it like an umbrella, since it's sprinkling a bit. He looked perfectly alert when I was out talking to him, so I guess he should be taking flight soon. I hope he lifts off before the evil in-and-out cat from my equally evil neighbor comes out on the prowl.

I keep meaning to get those black birds-of-prey clings for the windows to scare birds away, but the birdy store near us sells them for $5 each! If I bought one for each window that a bird has banged into, I would have to skip buying bird seed for about 3-4 months. Anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper idea? I'm moderately crafty when me doing it is much cheaper that buying already made.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I had lunch at one of Bobby Flay's restaurants - BBP, Bobby's Burger Palace.  You place your order with a cashier and pay she gives you a number and you take a seat. Your meal is delivered when it's ready. 

They have about 7-8 burger choices that you can order with chicken breast, ground turkey or the usual ground beef. Fries and rings and some other offerings rounded out the menu. Two burgers and a combo of rings and fries with two drinks = $26.  The burgers were good. Cooked to order and doneness you request. I'd go back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> I'm back in a way..Miss me?
> 
> Were waiting to hear from the hospital to try and get my husband in for an Angioplasty either today or tomorrow. They couldn't find a Dr to do it last night. He's been feeling heaviness on his chest for a few weeks. His EKG has changed from the last one. Things are not right. They call it Bundle Branch Block.
> 
> More tests and and a longer trip away will be happening soon.
> 
> He's to be kept stress free and in bed. You can call me Nurse Mean Munky. I'm not playing around.
> The poor guy can't move without my knowing about it.
> 
> I just wish they would hurry up.



Sorry to hear this Munky!  My good wishes are added.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm keeping an eye on a poor, little purple finch that flew into my sunroom window.  The feeders are close enough to the house that the birds can't get any steam up, so they usually don't feel any effect. This one, though, must have knocked himself good. At first I thought he was dead, laying perfectly still on his side. Then he got himself all righted up, tucked up like he's thinking of taking off soon - and there he sits. I scattered a small bit of thistle seeds, along with a tiny bit of the mixed seed blend at his feet, in case he wants a nibble before he takes off. So far he's managed to huddle himself under the birdbath, using it like an umbrella, since it's sprinkling a bit. He looked perfectly alert when I was out talking to him, so I guess he should be taking flight soon. I hope he lifts off before the evil in-and-out cat from my equally evil neighbor comes out on the prowl.
> 
> I keep meaning to get those black birds-of-prey clings for the windows to scare birds away, but the birdy store near us sells them for $5 each! If I bought one for each window that a bird has banged into, I would have to skip buying bird seed for about 3-4 months. Anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper idea? I'm moderately crafty when me doing it is much cheaper that buying already made.



I would use black electricians tape and create a pattern that pleases me and put that on the windows.  I guess it would depend on the size of the panes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Munky, I'm sorry to hear about your hubby. Hope he gets good treatment soon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm keeping an eye on a poor, little purple finch that flew into my sunroom window.  The feeders are close enough to the house that the birds can't get any steam up, so they usually don't feel any effect. This one, though, must have knocked himself good. At first I thought he was dead, laying perfectly still on his side. Then he got himself all righted up, tucked up like he's thinking of taking off soon - and there he sits. I scattered a small bit of thistle seeds, along with a tiny bit of the mixed seed blend at his feet, in case he wants a nibble before he takes off. So far he's managed to huddle himself under the birdbath, using it like an umbrella, since it's sprinkling a bit. He looked perfectly alert when I was out talking to him, so I guess he should be taking flight soon. I hope he lifts off before the evil in-and-out cat from my equally evil neighbor comes out on the prowl.
> 
> I keep meaning to get those black birds-of-prey clings for the windows to scare birds away, but the birdy store near us sells them for $5 each! If I bought one for each window that a bird has banged into, I would have to skip buying bird seed for about 3-4 months. Anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper idea? I'm moderately crafty when me doing it is much cheaper that buying already made.



The cheapest thing to do would be to move the bird feeder.

I would also try some inexpensive holiday window clings from the dollar store or some type of streamers/ribbons that would hang in front of the windows, on the inside, to alert the birds.  

Unfortunately, it seems like the best solutions for the birds are not so good for the birdwatcher.

Good luck!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ... I keep meaning to get those black birds-of-prey clings for the windows to scare birds away, but the birdy store near us sells them for $5 each! If I bought one for each window that a bird has banged into, I would have to skip buying bird seed for about 3-4 months. Anyone have a suggestion for a cheaper idea? I'm moderately crafty when me doing it is much cheaper that buying already made.


How about a paper cutout attached to the window with cling wrap? It would probably take two people to do that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Aunt Bea*, I'm trying to avoid moving the feeders. You know that cookbook link you posted in another thread? Well, I kinda look like the lady on the title page, stirring with one hand and binoculars in the other. Except I'm wearing sweats and a t-shirt.  Actually, the feeders are close enough so I don't need spy glasses. The other reason I'm not wanting to move them: our "soil" is chuck-full of rocks of various sizes, all cuddled together. Each time I move a feeder, it takes about 15-20 probes with the tines of the shepherd hooks to find a spot that will let both of them go far enough into the ground. A real pain. I'll look for generic window clings when I shop tomorrow - there's a Dollar Tree right in the same center as Market Basket.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would use black electricians tape and create a pattern that pleases me and put that on the windows.  *I guess it would depend on the size of the panes*.


Considering the sun room is practically ALL glass, the wall facing the feeders is 10+ feet long by 4 1/2' high. That's a lot of glass! One of the things I found online was to paint bird images on the outside of the window with tempra paint - that water won't wash it off, but it does come off with soap-and-water. I'm wondering if they even MAKE tempra paint anymore.  I do like the tape idea, *PF*. Maybe a nice lattice pattern, or something a bit more random. Then again, these are the windows that face my evil neighbor's house, so I might plaster the windows with randomly pasted "F"s and "U"s.  

***************

I'm happy to report that it looks like my stunned bird is fine. He ate a little food, left a little poo, and flew away. So far, in all the "hits" I've heard in t he last year or two, I've found only one goner of a bird. And, for all I know, evil neighbor's cat might have gotten that one since the poor bird looked a little roughed up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> How about a paper cutout attached to the window with cling wrap? It would probably take two people to do that.


I think my clumsy fingers could work easier with a sturdy paper like construction, or maybe a light-weight card stock. I'm going to have to check my craft closet to see if I have any of those in black. I remember having a lot of Christmas colors, shades of reds and greens.


----------



## taxlady

I don't know whether or not tempera paint comes off with plain water, but it comes off on clothing when it gets rubbed against.


----------



## Dawgluver

After calling AAA at least 4 times in 2 months for jumping a dead (brand new) battery, on the recommendation of the guy who's come out to charge it, I got a portable battery charger.  Best thing since sliced bread!  The car started up immediately.  Throughout my college years and after, I always had jumper cables, and always used them wrong, apparently, but haven't blown myself up yet.

Car will go back to the mechanic, something is draining the battery.  We can't figure out what.


----------



## Andy M.

I feel your pain.  

I've been having recurring problems with my battery going dead.  Two different mechanics, including a Honda dealer, assured me they had found the problem and it was fixed.  Please pay the cashier on your way out.  My car sits with a dead battery still and I have little time to get it back to the Honda dealer to give them another shot at it.  My schedule has been so busy with SO's medical appointments I haven't taken it back again.

Fortunately we have SO's car as a backup.


----------



## Dawgluver

My mechanic was puzzled, and thought it might have been the iPhone charger.  I've unplugged that.  Then it was a bad battery, which we swapped out.  Then he told me I wasn't driving it enough.  I've always been able to leave it for several days without driving it.  Not sure what's going on.

Hm.  Mine is a Honda too.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> My mechanic was puzzled, and thought it might have been the iPhone charger.  I've unplugged that.  Then it was a bad battery, which we swapped out.  Then he told me I wasn't driving it enough.  I've always been able to leave it for several days without driving it.  Not sure what's going on.
> 
> Hm.  Mine is a Honda too.



I had an aftermarket remote starter installed when I bought the car.  Honda told me that was draining the battery so they pulled the fuses and checked again - no drain, the problem was fixed.  Sadly, not so.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I had an aftermarket remote starter installed when I bought the car.  Honda told me that was draining the battery so they pulled the fuses and checked again - no drain, the problem was fixed.  Sadly, not so.




I'm about ready to tear my hair out.  The portable jumpstarter works fantastically though, I'm glad I got it.  Thankfully, DH's ancient Jeep, despite all of its other issues, still starts, even after sitting for 2 weeks in sub-zero temps.


----------



## taxlady

You two should find a Honda owners' forum and ask if other people have had the problem and what did they do. Of course, do a search first. I have gotten loads of good advice on the Brickboard, Volvo owners' forum.

Edit: when I wrote "search first", I meant to search the forum first.


----------



## Dawgluver

Not a bad idea, Taxy.


----------



## taxlady

Car owner forums are also a good way to find out about things that the company will fix for free because it's a "known problem" and maybe someone sued them about it. Lots of times the dealerships don't want you to know that, so they won't tell you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Then he told me I wasn't driving it enough.  I've always been able to leave it for several days without driving it...


Sounds like a bulltwinkies excuse to me, *Dawg*. When Himself and I visited the kids over Christmas, his 2008 Mercury Milan sat in the garage for 2 1/2 weeks, and probably didn't get started for well over a month. It's not like it's a new battery either. In fact, I think this is only the second battery he's had in the car, including the original.

*Taxy*, you've got some good suggestions. I think there is something funky about those Hondas and the battery drainage.


----------



## Dawgluver

Agree, CG.  My mom's cars had sat, undriven, in her garage for at least 2 years, and both started up right away when I went back after she died.  No, I didn't leave her for 2 years, she'd just quit driving.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just had my beautician, DH, whack off 4 inches of my hair with my sewing scissors.  It was down past my waist.  Next step, Garnier Nutriesse hair dye!


----------



## Cheryl J

That's a lot of hair, Dawg!  My younger daughter's hair is nearly to her waist - she cut about 6 inches off a couple of years ago and has been letting it grow again.

----------------

I'm recuperating from the week.  Tyler caught a bug and has been out of school most of the week, so he's been with me from 7:45 to 4:00 the last 3 days.  He doesn't feel all that 'sick', but shouldn't be at school.  It's been challenging trying to keep that normally *very active *little guy busy enough with activities so that boredom doesn't set in too terribly bad. Fortunately he has lots of things here to choose from, but by early afternoon I've been hearing "Grandma, I'm so booooored...".


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you recover soon, Cheryl!

My hair is thick, and grows quickly.  DH saves me mucho dinero!  Now if he could only learn how to give me a pedicure, I'd be set.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh* Munky*, this all must be very worrisome for you both. I hope the doctor gets back to you really quick, and that he and the hospital staff are able to unbundle those branches and get DH all straightened out. And you have to be kind to him  no stress, remember?
> 
> Adding you and your DH to my prayer list, which keeps getting longer, and longer, an.....



Thank you CG,and all.

Catching up a little bit here while he's asleep.I just woke up myself.
He's been getting a lot of TLC from me.I make his meals and bring them to bed on a tray for him. Keeping him company when I know he's bored out of his mind. He's always been active,doing something all the time.

Unfortunately we have to wait in line a week or more for him to get treated. Push comes to shove I call 911.

He says he's ok. But I still worry. He's my best Bud.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you CG,and all.
> 
> Catching up a little bit here while he's asleep.I just woke up myself.
> He's been getting a lot of TLC from me.I make his meals and bring them to bed on a tray for him. Keeping him company when I know he's bored out of his mind. He's always been active,doing something all the time.
> 
> Unfortunately we have to wait in line a week or more for him to get treated. Push comes to shove I call 911.
> 
> He says he's ok. But I still worry. He's my best Bud.



Just wanted to say I sympathize. What a pain. Hopefully, though, it's not too serious if they're willing to wait that long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the update, *Munky*. You hang in there. 



Chef Munky said:


> ...Unfortunately we have to wait in line a week or more for him to get treated. Push comes to shove I call 911.


That stinks. I hope you're as witchy as I was when Himself's back went out. I called the doc's office every day, they called the insurance company every day to get an OK for an MRI. Meanwhile, his back went back to feeling like its "normal" self. I hope you have much better results with getting your DH's treatment lined up soon.


Chef Munky said:


> He says he's ok. But I still worry. He's my best Bud.


Of course he is. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If he's like most guys I know, he isn't worrying about himself, he's worrying about you. SOMEONE has to worry about our guys!


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive vibes Munky.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm keeping an eye on a poor, little purple finch that flew into my sunroom window.  The feeders are close enough to the house that the birds can't get any steam up, so they usually don't feel any effect. This one, though, must have knocked himself good. At first I thought he was dead, laying perfectly still on his side. Then he got himself all righted up, tucked up like he's thinking of taking off soon - and there he sits. I scattered a small bit of thistle seeds, along with a tiny bit of the mixed seed blend at his feet, in case he wants a nibble before he takes off. So far he's managed to huddle himself under the birdbath, using it like an umbrella, since it's sprinkling a bit. He looked perfectly alert when I was out talking to him, so I guess he should be taking flight soon. I hope he lifts off before the evil in-and-out cat from my equally evil neighbor comes out on the prowl.
> 
> I keep meaning to get those black birds-of-prey clings for the windows to scare birds away, but the birdy store near us sells them for $5 each! If I bought one for each window that a bird has banged into, I would have to skip buying bird seed for about 3-4 months. *Anyone have a suggestion* for a cheaper idea? I'm moderately crafty when me doing it is much cheaper that buying already made.



Bring your camera with you the next time you are buying bird seed and take a picture of the black bird if it is on the outside of the package. Upload it to your computer and print out a couple and tape inside each window. Or look them up in Wiki and see if there is a picture there. Google Black Bird and see what you find. C&P to a blank Word document. Print. Here's hoping you find a solution.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat.  I'll have to find the manual for my wristwatch.  Stupid Daylight Savings time.  

Thinking I'll run around the house and change all the clocks now, otherwise I'll probably forget.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Drat.  I'll have to find the manual for my wristwatch.  Stupid Daylight Savings time.
> 
> Thinking I'll run around the house and change all the clocks now, otherwise I'll probably forget.



I think I am going mad.  I just checked all the clocks in the house. I know my phone and computer set themselves. But I checked the coffee maker, microwave, stove, etc. Even the clock on the wall that is manual and both of my watches. All of them have been set for DST. Pirate says he didn't do it. And I know there is no GPS in them. I was sound asleep at 2 a.m.  I need to get help pronto! Or someone is playing games with me. 

I have a question. My coffee maker is brand spanking new. Do they put GPS in the clocks on them now? Just wondering.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Some appliances reset via a signal from a satellite, some don't. I guess you'll find out which kind of clock device is in your new coffee pot come tomorrow morning.  Himself bought his automatic clock back when the spring-ahead date was the first Sunday in April. Even if he sets it manually, it will spring ahead an hour on the first Sunday of April. For the next three weeks I'll add an hour to the display time when I see it - right after I realize it did NOT take me an hour to go from one room to another.  



Addie said:


> Bring your camera with you the next time you are buying bird seed and take a picture of the black bird...


Don't have to do that. There are images online that I can print from. I was looking for other, possibly easier suggestions. I like an idea I saw for a line of random-length strings of bird feathers. Sounds like a pretty way to distract me and scare the birds.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Some appliances reset via a signal from a satellite, some don't. I guess you'll find out which kind of clock device is in your new coffee pot come tomorrow morning.  Himself bought his automatic clock back when the spring-ahead date was the first Sunday in April. Even if he sets it manually, it will spring ahead an hour on the first Sunday of April. For the next three weeks I'll add an hour to the display time when I see it - right after I realize it did NOT take me an hour to go from one room to another.
> 
> 
> Don't have to do that. There are images online that I can print from. I was looking for other, possibly easier suggestions. I like an idea I saw for a line of random-length strings of bird feathers. Sounds like a pretty way to distract me and scare the birds.



Yeah right after I posted that I went to Wiki and found a whole bunch of them under "Crow". But then Spike showed up to do some work for me on my computer. Plus it was his regular nighttime visit. So by the time he left, I had to log in and check emails from two sights, etc. Forgot all about Wiki.


----------



## lynnkath

I'm sitting in my living room watching diners, drive-ins and dives.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> ... And I know there is no GPS in them. I was sound asleep at 2 a.m.  I need to get help pronto! Or someone is playing games with me.
> 
> I have a question. My coffee maker is brand spanking new. Do they put GPS in the clocks on them now? Just wondering.



GPS stands for Global Positioning System. The technology uses satellites to provide mapping and location information. It has nothing to do with the time.


----------



## sharmeh

That sound really familiar to how we do the whole knocking down the bee/wasp hive.

Also I have spent a lot of time waiting on my kids to be done hanging out with their friends, kinda like you had to do with.

Their is always so many options you can do while waiting.

Hope you enjoyed your soup!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> He says he's ok. But I still worry. He's my best Bud.



Sometimes I just sit and hold Shrek's hand, checking his pulse and watching him breathe...he's my Best Bud, too.

More positive vibes on the way. Hugs!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm getting myself psyched to got shopping.  I have one more RX to pick up so I'll have myself a little shopping spree too.


----------



## Kayelle

Sitting here waiting for the phone to ring.

Our sweet Cheyenne (2yr. old g.daughter) is having her second operation this morning to try and straighten her crossed eyes. I pray this one works for her. The first surgery was successful, but her eyes have drifted some, once more. 
Wish the phone would ring. sigh.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle, I'm sending my thoughts and prayers for a successful surgery and recovery for Cheyenne. And hugs for grandma too!


----------



## LPBeier

I am hoping to go back to sleep after a rough night of leg pain and coughing, then having to get up early to accept my grocery order.

They called me at 7:30 am (I got to sleep around 5) to say my credit card didn't go through. I couldn't understand it until they told me the amount of my bill. Apparently they charged me for a kilo each of the three deli meats instead of 100 grams! That will do it!


----------



## Capt Lightning

A day of helping at our friends' market garden followed by feeding the pigs.  Then home to make our own dinner - leek pie to use up some of our excess leeks!


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Sitting here waiting for the phone to ring.
> 
> Our sweet Cheyenne (2yr. old g.daughter) is having her second operation this morning to try and straighten her crossed eyes. I pray this one works for her. The first surgery was successful, but her eyes have drifted some, once more.
> Wish the phone would ring. sigh.



All is well, and she's back home after several hours in the hospital. Phew.
Thanks.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> All is well, and she's back home after several hours in the hospital. Phew.
> Thanks.



So glad to hear that


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, bless her little heart, Kay. So glad to hear Cheyenne is home - sending up good thoughts and prayers that the surgery was a success.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad little Cheyenne is home.  

I am drinking a cup of coffee, shooing cats off the table (which they've been wandering on all night) and waiting for Shrek to wake up so we can go grocery shopping.  It was a looooooong night at work.


----------



## Capt Lightning

A damp start to the day, so no gardening. I've just put a mutton casserole in the oven to slow-cook and soon it will be off to feed the pigs. They like regular feeding times!


----------



## Andy M.

Capt Lightning said:


> ...soon it will be off to feed the pigs. They like regular feeding times!



Ah, don't we all!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Ah, don't we all!



I had the same thought


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Me three!

I'm wasting time...been up almost 24 hours, need a nap.


----------



## Cheryl J

Takin' a break.  Tyler and I played in the backyard for a couple of hours, I dug out some pots, filled them with new potting soil and planted some seeds, and cleaned up the patio afterwards.  Lunch for both of us, now he's curled up on the couch watching "Minions", about to fall asleep, and I'm catching up on things online.


----------



## Mad Cook

I'm about to go and "do" my horse and get back in time for "M*A*S*H". The True  Entertainment channel on Freeview television is re-running it and I'm hooked. Two episodes a night Monday-Friday and four episodes on Sunday night. We're into series 4 at the moment. Wouldn't miss it for the world. I've missed the last few Women's Institute meetings and Riding Club things AND a dinner date with a most promising man just for Hawkeye and BJ!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Me three!
> 
> I'm wasting time...been up almost 24 hours, need a nap.



It amazes Pirate that I can sit in my chair, nap for ten minutes and wake up fully refreshed. But for 24 hours, I need to get some serious sleep. At least five hours.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I just had my beautician, DH, whack off 4 inches of my hair with my sewing scissors.  It was down past my waist.  Next step, Garnier Nutriesse hair dye!



The day before I was to be married, my hair was bright red and down to the back of my knees. When I didn't have it up in a knot, I just let it hang. This day it was just hanging for a reason. 

I ran into the groom on the way to check on the cake at the bakery. He asked me what was I going to do with my hair. He wanted me to just let it hang. I told him not to worry about it, I already had a plan.

The next day when he saw me coming down the aisle, my hair was cut into a short bubble and curly. I had it all cut off and sold it. All through the ceremony he kept whispering, "What did you do to your hair?" Some of that money allowed us to do a lot more on our honeymoon. The rest went into the Emergency Fund in the bank. I never let my hair grow past my shoulders again in spite of many requests. He told me many years later that one of the reasons he wanted to marry me was because he fell in love with my hair.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Takin' a break.  Tyler and I played in the backyard for a couple of hours, I dug out some pots, filled them with new potting soil and planted some seeds, and cleaned up the patio afterwards.  Lunch for both of us, now he's curled up on the couch watching "Minions", about to fall asleep, and I'm catching up on things online.



Cheryl, living in the city, most homes here have a very small back yard, some none. But they do have a porch. So they take a five gallon white bucket, Like what the pickles come in for deli sub stores. The punch a few drainage holes in the bottom, place rocks in the bottom and then fill with soil. They use them to plant at least five tomato plants in each one. 

My girlfriend used to give each of her kids a bucket to plant a veggie in. It was their job to tend to and when it was producing that was the veggie of the night. They all learned to love veggies. Today they live further out of the city and have bigger gardens. 

Today you can buy those buckets at Home Depot and Lowes. Or any hardware store. The last time I bought a couple they were $5.00 a bucket. Tyler sounds to be just about the right age for him to take on a project like this. And Grandma will be always there to oversee it. 

Just saying, a project that you can do together. And you won't be out of breath trying to keep up with the little one.


----------



## GotGarlic

My former neighbor started a pizza garden with her kids when they were little. They planted tomatoes, bell peppers, onions and garlic. That's what will be going into our garden, too, plus cucumbers, peas, tomatillos and green beans.


----------



## Chef Munky

Were heading out to conquer DMV today.
Should be a fun filled 3 hour wait to renew my license. 

I remember the days here when you could have it all done in less than 30 minutes. Show, pay and go. Not anymore.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Were heading out to conquer DMV today.
> Should be a fun filled 3 hour wait to renew my license.
> 
> I remember the days here when you could have it all done in less than 30 minutes. Show, pay and go. Not anymore.



Unless you are called in for an appointment or appeal the loss of your license, all DMV is done on line or through the snail mail. Your insurance company does the registration of the car and will even get your plates for you. With a good driving record, you only have to renew your license every ten years. 

I have a State ID and it never has to be renewed. I am not a driver and even though I have aged since my picture was taken, you can tell it is me. Gray hair and glasses for always. 

For the most part, the citizens of this state will never have to see the inside of DMV but every ten years.


----------



## GotGarlic

We have online renewal, too. Can't remember the last time I had to go into the DMV.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Unless you are called in for an appointment or appeal the loss of your license, all DMV is done on line or through the snail mail. Your insurance company does the registration of the car and will even get your plates for you. With a good driving record, you only have to renew your license every ten years.
> 
> I have a State ID and it never has to be renewed. I am not a driver and even though I have aged since my picture was taken, you can tell it is me. Gray hair and glasses for always.
> 
> For the most part, the citizens of this state will never have to see the inside of DMV but every ten years.



Lucky you Addie.

I only have to renew my license. It's been 4 years. Getting it done before it expires.I've already renewed it the last time online.Now they want to see me. Isn't that nice?
My driving record is above and beyond good. It's excellent. No accidents or tickets.The long wait is due to the new laws in this state. We now have to accommodate everybody. Really give me another reason to move out.

I think the lawmakers of this great state should also make it mandatory to have Scooter riders have licenses. They technically are driving a motor vehicle aren't they?


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Lucky you Addie.
> 
> I only have to renew my license. It's been 4 years. Getting it done before it expires.I've already renewed it the last time online.Now they want to see me. Isn't that nice?
> My driving record is above and beyond good. It's excellent. No accidents or tickets.The long wait is due to the new laws in this state. We now have to accommodate everybody. Really give me another reason to move out.
> 
> I think the lawmakers of this great state should also make it mandatory to have Scooter riders have licenses. They technically are driving a motor vehicle aren't they?



Here if your scooter goes above 35 mph, you need a license. Otherwise you have to drive it on a sidewalk. You also have to take the same driving test as an auto driver. I have a three-wheel scooter and it can go up to 7 mph. And yes, I do open it full and off I go. I have been accused of being a terror when I am on it. If I see open space in front of me, I open it fully. I have never hit anyone. It has mirrors on both sides so I can see oncoming traffic behind me. And BIG bright well lit red lights in the rear with a bright headlight. I very rarely go out at night though. 

For the most part, I stay on sidewalks. But some of our sidewalks are in such disrepair, I go out on the street if I know it is not a well travelled one. I have the bad habit of going to the store during the busiest time of the day. When folks just want to get home from work. When will I ever learn. Too dangerous.


----------



## Kayelle

We went and babysit little Cheyenne today so her mom could grocery shop. Bless her sweet little heart, she looks like she's been hit by a truck after her eye surgery, but still has a smile and a cuddle. That little girl could win the heart of anyone. What a little trouper she is!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Lucky you Addie.
> 
> I only have to renew my license. It's been 4 years. Getting it done before it expires.I've already renewed it the last time online.Now they want to see me. Isn't that nice?
> My driving record is above and beyond good. It's excellent. No accidents or tickets.The long wait is due to the new laws in this state. We now have to accommodate everybody. Really give me another reason to move out.
> 
> I think the lawmakers of this great state should also make it mandatory to have Scooter riders have licenses. They technically are driving a motor vehicle aren't they?



Munky, Make sure you take a copy of your marriage license...they must have proof of any name changes.  I had to take in two marriage licenses, the first and the second to match me to my birth certificate.  I just went through this last year for my Wyoming license.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Kay*, so glad to hear little Cheyenne is doing well...even though she looks worse than she probably feels.  Kids are so resilient, thank goodness! 

*Munky*, I had to go in to the DMV office to renew my license last time (November 2014) rather than renew online, too. They said they I needed to do the eye test.  I was in and out of there in 20 minutes though, there were only 2 people in front of me.  Small town.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here listening to a silly weather reporter telling us that we have a snow storm coming this weekend. Four to eight inches. Yeah, sure. Like I believe him. But on the most remote chance that he is right, I am not worried. My freezer is packed and my cabinet has no more room for groceries. But if the storm turns into a Nor'easter, I am screwed. I will be eating raw half thawed meat and raw veggies. Our stoves are electric. 

We have had a good winter so far this year. So no complaints from me. Let it snow!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Sitting here listening to a silly weather reporter telling us that we have a snow storm coming this weekend. Four to eight inches. Yeah, sure. Like I believe him. But on the most remote chance that he is right, I am not worried. My freezer is packed and my cabinet has no more room for groceries. But if the storm turns into a Nor'easter, I am screwed. I will be eating raw half thawed meat and raw veggies. Our stoves are electric.
> 
> We have had a good winter so far this year. So no complaints from me. Let it snow!!!



If I were you, I'd thaw some stuff tonight and cook tomorrow so you'll have something to eat. You're getting a nor'easter Sunday. 

You should try an experiment. Write down the weather forecast three days out and then write down what the weather actually is on those days. Do this for a month. They're more accurate than you think.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Addie. 

Perhaps a small propane/camp stove is in your future.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am exhausted after doing absolutely nothing all day.  We have a lovely ocean view room, and a very loud musician at the restaurant right next door.  Great guitar skills, vocals not so much.  Thank goodness he quits at 11.  I hope.

Ha!  He's packing up and leaving!


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting the house in order. Have a lot to do today.

Tomorrow hubby goes in for all those tests.It's been a fight to find him a Cardiologist. Needless to say we've both been stressed out. At least he will be going to the best hospital around here.

Not sure if they will keep him overnight.But just in case I'm packing my bag to stay with him.
Wish them luck trying to get me to go home


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck tomorrow, *CM*. I'll be saying a little prayer here and there for him, for you...and for that poor medical staff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Getting the house in order. Have a lot to do today.
> 
> Tomorrow hubby goes in for all those tests.It's been a fight to find him a Cardiologist. Needless to say we've both been stressed out. At least he will be going to the best hospital around here.
> 
> Not sure if they will keep him overnight.But just in case I'm packing my bag to stay with him.
> Wish them luck trying to get me to go home



If it's a good hospital, you shouldn't have any problems staying with Hubby, you can even ask them for a cot to sleep on.  Hospitals are very different these days, they encourage family to stay.  

Good thoughts and vibes being sent your way.


----------



## taxlady

Sending positive vibes Munky.

I'm trying to deal with the logistics of that reindeer meat. It would be a little complicated, but I have a horrible headache and it doesn't make it easier.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky, sending up prayers and best wishes to you and the Mr. for a speedy and comfortable hospital stay. Let us know how he's doing when you can.


----------



## GotGarlic

Ditto, Munky - best wishes and all good thoughts to you and Mr. Munky. 

When I had my surgery last year, I was in the brand-new wing of the hospital. The rooms have couches that fold out into beds so family can stay. DH didn't use it, but he made good use of the recliner  Take care.


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, I am sending prayers and thoughts to you and your hubby! Keep us posted.

I am starting the process (all over again) of getting the townhouse ready for sale. We are doing it for real this time, no turning back. We have found a way to not move out so far by not being picky about getting an actual house. We are looking at strata properties (as opposed to the leasehold we have) and there are some good ones in areas we are interested in.

So, I am packing up stuff that we won't need, cleaning all the nooks and crannies and hanging curtains that were taken down when our cat Monkey was a kitten and loved to climb them.

As I am also still in a major pain flare, I am taking it slow and steady!


----------



## lynnkath

Recovering from wisdom teeth extractions with infection... a week today and I still need pain meds every 2 hours!


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> We have online renewal, too. Can't remember the last time I had to go into the DMV.



I got my notice that I need to renew my driver's license. There's a new law that adds a $5 fee if you go there to renew in person!!  Fine with me, I'm happy to do it online!


----------



## Andy M.

In MA we can renew online (every 5 years) but not twice in a row.  They want you to come in after ten years and have your eyes checked.  Then you can renew online once again.  Then, after you reach a certain age, no more online renewals.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> In MA we can renew online (every 5 years) but not twice in a row.  They want you to come in after ten years and have your eyes checked.  Then you can renew online once again.  Then, after you reach a certain age, no more online renewals.



Thanks Andy. I knew that there had been some more recent changes. My daughter worked for the Registry for more than 30 years. So I would get an earful every time they made a change. 

I am glad that they make the elderly come in for retesting each time. There seems to be an epidemic of folks running into homes lately. We have a few here that need to be tested on a daily basis. 

I have a State ID and there is no expiration date on it. A month after I got it, they started to put the dates on. The only problem is that now every time I show it, I am always asked why there is no date on it. The folks in the voting station downstairs always ask me why. 

I also have a handicap plaque. The first one I got it had a two year life. But my daughter was working at the Registry and I got the new one automatically. Now I have one that is good for ten years. And they send me the new one automatically. The one for _The Ride _is a joke. I can only use it during snow or rain.


----------



## Chef Munky

Taking the day off.
Plan on sitting here with you guys all day. How about that, Jack!?
We need a break.

Hubby is still in the same boat we started in at. This Cardiologist only did an EKG on him. Barely looked at it. Never did tell him anything about it. Or tell us anything that we didn't already know. I flat out didn't like that Cardiologist.I really bit my cheek to keep myself from saying anything.
We just came home after that.

The tests that he was supposed to have done, he has to wait some more to get. 
Still keeping a close eye on him. Waking up in the middle of the night just to make sure he's still with me. This whole thing is becoming ridiculous.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ouch lynnkath...hope you're feeling better by now! 

Munky...we were posting at the same time so I just edited my post....aaargh, how frustrating! Sending good thoughts to both of you, and glad you're taking a day off.  

-------------
I've been planting and re-potting plants all morning...just pretty much digging in dirt this beautiful spring day.  The patio is a disaster - potting soil and dirt everywhere.  I'm taking a coffee and lunch break now, but determined to get another couple of hours of work done while everything is still out. 

I also managed to get Tyler's favorite ball that he batted about 25 feet up in a tree and it got stuck.  I kept throwing a larger ball at it and finally knocked it down.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Taking the day off.
> Plan on sitting here with you guys all day. How about that, Jack!?
> We need a break.
> 
> Hubby is still in the same boat we started in at. This Cardiologist only did an EKG on him. Barely looked at it. Never did tell him anything about it. Or tell us anything that we didn't already know. I flat out didn't like that Cardiologist.I really bit my cheek to keep myself from saying anything.
> We just came home after that.
> 
> The tests that he was supposed to have done, he has to wait some more to get.
> Still keeping a close eye on him. Waking up in the middle of the night just to make sure he's still with me. This whole thing is becoming ridiculous.



Next time CM speak up. There are such rules as "Patients Rights." You and your hubby have the right to know what tests show. So what if you take up the doctor's time. That too is your right. 

I recently had my six month physical. I asked for comparisons on all my tests between this six months and last. And my doctor took the time to answer every one of my questions. I learned something new about my thyroid this time. A problem I have had my whole life and got an answer to because I spoke up. 

The next time you are ever in a hospital, you should see signs all over the place regarding 'Patients Rights.' Read them. 

If you were to be able to get a look at a doctor's appointment book, you would see that so many minutes are allotted to each patient. If the doctor can shave off a few minutes with each patients, then he can leave early that day.


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, I am so sorry to hear that you are getting the runaround from the Cardiologist. I am so used to getting that with my doctors but the heart is serious and I don't like his attitude. But I do agree with Addie that you need to speak up. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. I will keep checking in to see how things are going.

On my end, I fell trying to get out of bed again. My legs just slid on the floor beneath me and I couldn't pull myself up. So TB came to the rescue once again. I am looking into the lifeline program sponsored by our health care system. Dad had one both on his own and when he lived here. It is the button you keep on you in the house and push when you need help. With our neighbours next door gone and Kay isn't here very much lately (she doesn't drive and is 45 minutes away by bus), I may have a challenge trying to mind someone to be my first contact. They are the ones notified when the button is pushed and I give no response. They have to have a key to come in and check on me.

My pride doesn't want to go this route, but I think it is clear that my body does.


----------



## Chef Munky

I didn't speak up at the time because my husband had asked me not to. I was just respecting his wishes. Plain and simple as that.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Next time CM speak up. There are such rules as "Patients Rights." You and your hubby have the right to know what tests show. So what if you take up the doctor's time. That too is your right.
> 
> I recently had my six month physical. I asked for comparisons on all my tests between this six months and last. And my doctor took the time to answer every one of my questions. I learned something new about my thyroid this time. A problem I have had my whole life and got an answer to because I spoke up.
> 
> The next time you are ever in a hospital, you should see signs all over the place regarding 'Patients Rights.' Read them.
> 
> *If you were to be able to get a look at a doctor's appointment book, you would see that so many minutes are allotted to each patient. If the doctor can shave off a few minutes with each patients, then he can leave early that day. *


Of course they allow an allotted amount of time per patient - just like any professional who takes appointments.  I highly doubt that the majority of doctors 'shave' minutes off of each patient's appointment just to go home early.  I think it's unfair to make such a blanket statement about health care professionals.  

I'm pretty sure Munky and the rest of us are aware of the "Patient's Rights and Responsibilities" that are posted in nearly every room of doctors offices and hospitals.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sitting out on my gorgeous meager balcony, in my second favorite room, watching the sun set, over the ocean, listening to the street noises, and DH went off to watch a sports event somewhere.  Life cannot get any better.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds fabulous, Dawg!  Looking forward to more pics. 

LP...I'm sorry to hear about your fall.  Sometimes the things that seem the easiest to do.....aren't that easy. Take care and check back in when you can.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Of course they allow an allotted amount of time per patient - just like any professional who takes appointments.  I highly doubt that the majority of doctors 'shave' minutes off of each patient's appointment just to go home early.  I think it's unfair to make such a blanket statement about health care professionals.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Munky and the rest of us are aware of the "Patient's Rights and Responsibilities" that are posted in nearly every room of doctors offices and hospitals.



+1. Even if doctors do finish appointments early, that doesn't mean they go home early. My doctors have called me after 5 pm, and as late as 7 pm, to talk about test results, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> I didn't speak up at the time because my husband had asked me not to. I was just respecting his wishes. Plain and simple as that.



I understand wanting to respect his wishes, but imo, it's time to argue with him  You're paying for the doctor's time and opinion and you are entitled to both. 

I'm thinking hubby might be nervous about hearing details from the doctor. Maybe you could call the doctor and make a phone appointment to get more information and then talk to your husband. 

Thinking of you both. Take care.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> I didn't speak up at the time because my husband had asked me not to. I was just respecting his wishes. Plain and simple as that.



I can understand that.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I've been attacking those little "rats nests" or "Command Centers" that develop around my apartment.  

I just finished the area around the computer and am amazed at the mini makeover.  One down, three to go!  Next is the area around _*my chair*_. Then the area in the kitchen where I keep the odds and ends.  I'm saving the worst for last, the drawer where I keep the papers that seem important when I put them in and worthless when I take them out! 

I need to work on eliminating the need to keep things _*just in case*_.  Why keep the paid bills _*just in case*_ they lose my check, I'm sure they will send me another!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning I've been attacking those little "rats nests" or "Command Centers" that develop around my apartment.
> 
> I just finished the area around the computer and am amazed at the mini makeover.  One down, three to go!  Next is the area around _*my chair*_. Then the area in the kitchen where I keep the odds and ends.  I'm saving the worst for last, the drawer where I keep the papers that seem important when I put them in and worthless when I take them out!
> 
> I need to work on eliminating the need to keep things _*just in case*_.  Why keep the paid bills _*just in case*_ they lose my check, I'm sure they will send me another!



If they lose your check, you can get a copy, front and back from your bank, just to show that the bill was paid. Only keep paid bills if they are tax deductible. And then for three years. If you get your refund with no questions asked, toss it. 

I have a drawer full of small kitchen gadgets that I thought I must have or I could never cook again. Some are still in the package. My daughter asked me what I wanted for 1.my birthday, 2.Christmas, 3 etc. An Oxo Mandoline. Still in the box five years later. Unused. I use the small hand one all the time. I am very suspicious of any home that does not have a "junk" drawer.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Addie said:


> If they lose your check, you can get a copy, front and back from your bank, just to show that the bill was paid. Only keep paid bills if they are tax deductible. And then for three years. If you get your refund with no questions asked, toss it.
> 
> I have a drawer full of small kitchen gadgets that I thought I must have or I could never cook again. Some are still in the package. My daughter asked me what I wanted for 1.my birthday, 2.Christmas, 3 etc. An Oxo Mandoline. Still in the box five years later. Unused. I use the small hand one all the time. I am very suspicious of any home that does not have a "junk" drawer.



Refund???? 

I hope to get down to a "junk" coffee mug with a couple of rubber bands, a book of matches, a bobby pin, single edged razor blade, and a couple of expired coupons!!!


----------



## Addie

Aunt Bea said:


> Refund????
> 
> I hope to get down to a "junk" coffee mug with a couple of rubber bands, a book of matches, a bobby pin, single edged razor blade, and a couple of expired coupons!!!



I just reread my response to you. It sounds like I am telling you to toss a refund. 

I do love that dream you have of a "junk coffee mug."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I need to run errands. About 10-12 stops, if I go to every one on my list. I'm not in the mood to shop, so I'm trying to get going. At this rate, I'll have time for only half of my stops before I need to call it quits. A number of the places close by 6. I think my subconscious has a plan...

Here I go. This is it. No stopping me now....


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, that's a lot of stops to make, CG.  On my busiest of errand days, I might have 5 or so.  Got most of everything done yesterday so today is a stay at home day. 

I'm taking a break from playing outside all morning.  The patio is a mess -flower pots, potting soil, gardening gloves, seedlings to transplant, houseplant clippings that have been rooting in water to plant, etc. ETC.  I had to stake my tomato plants, they're already a foot tall and I lost one due to the wind a couple of days ago, so not taking any chances on any more breaking.  

Well, another cup of coffee and back to work!


----------



## Dawgluver

You already have tomato plants, Cheryl, wow!  We don't dare get ours in till May.

I'm procrastinating.  We just got back from our favorite place in Mexico, very late last night.  I figure I can take a day to decompress before I tackle the laundry.

The pushkins, squills, forsythia, and a few daffodils are already blooming, and are reminding me that I need to clean up the debris in the gardens.  But it's supposed to rain later, so I'll probably wait for awhile...


----------



## taxlady

I'm surfing the 'net in between coughing / hawking fits and blowing my nose.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You already have tomato plants, Cheryl, wow!  We don't dare get ours in till May.
> 
> I'm procrastinating.  We just got back from our favorite place in Mexico, very late last night.  I figure I can take a day to decompress before I tackle the laundry.
> 
> The pushkins, squills, forsythia, and a few daffodils are already blooming, and are reminding me that I need to clean up the debris in the gardens.  But it's supposed to rain later, so I'll probably wait for awhile...



 In this part of the country, we don't even think of planting until after Memorial Day.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm surfing the 'net in between coughing / hawking fits and blowing my nose.



  
Lady, you need to learn how to have fun and that ain't it! Take it from me. I know!


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> In this part of the country, we don't even think of planting until after Memorial Day.




The garden centers here have got a good business.  They chuckle when folks buy their plants early, plant them, the late frost kills them, then they have to go back and buy more plants to replace them.

I plant after Mothers Day, usually it's safe by then.


----------



## Cheryl J

I hope you feel better soon, Taxy. 

Dawg, I bought the patio tomato plants as little seedlings, and they're growing so fast. They have teeny little baby tomatoes on them already.   btw, I haven't ever heard of pushkins so I did a quick search and it took me to a bakery in Sacramento, and a Russian poet.   Will look a little more later.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl, they're little bulbs that produce some of our spring's first flowers here.  I will have to get a picture.  They have white and blue striped flowers.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, I feel for you. Please get better soon!

I am just getting ready to make our dinner before TB goes to work. I have an appointment at 4 pm and am taking Violet to the vet at 6pm. She is going for her shots, but also seems to be favouring a paw/leg. 

In between all of this I am trying to get laundry done and folded, the living room curtains hung, and the bed made in the spare room. We are gearing up for the realtor to take pictures over the weekend.


----------



## Addie

Someone a while back mentioned Jet.com. So I went and took a look. It looked interesting, but I didn't look into it too deeply. 

Lately I have been seeing the TV ads for the site. Well, my monthly shopping is coming up and I need to stock up on paper goods. Between sales tax and unloading the car, getting them upstairs to my apartment, etc. Jet.com began to look more interesting. So I took another closer look today. Keeping track of what I was ordering, my bill came to over $90.00. With the discounts, my final bill was less than $80.00. And that is not counting the free shipping and no sales tax of 6.25% if I had bought these items in my local grocery store. The only two products I didn't get were napkins and coffee filters for my coffee maker. I don't use napkins and house brand coffee filters are cheap enough that I don't mind buying them at the grocery store. 

Jet.com has a new steady customer. I did buy in bulk so it will be at least six months before I have to place another order. By purchasing paper plates and small bowls, what I save in Dawn alone for washing the few dishes I dirty, adds up. And the sales tax for the large Dawn is more than a six month supply of paper plates. 

Then I sat back and enjoyed watching the World Skating Championships for dancing being held at the Boston Garden. Tonight the Men's Short Program  will be on NBCSP at 10 p.m. EDT. I have a busy day tomorrow. My physical therapist is coming at 11 in the morning and right after she leaves, I have to head for an appointment with my cardio doctor. I better be back in time for tomorrow's skating. It starts at 4 p.m. Checking the times and dates so far do not interfere with any medical appointments. If they do, the medical appointments will have to wait. World Championships comes to Boston to infrequently.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Someone a while back mentioned Jet.com. So I went and took a look. It looked interesting, but I didn't look into it too deeply.
> 
> Lately I have been seeing the TV ads for the site. Well, my monthly shopping is coming up and I need to stock up on paper goods. Between sales tax and unloading the car, getting them upstairs to my apartment, etc. Jet.com began to look more interesting. So I took another closer look today. Keeping track of what I was ordering, my bill came to over $90.00. With the discounts, my final bill was less than $80.00. And that is not counting the free shipping and no sales tax of 6.25% if I had bought these items in my local grocery store. The only two products I didn't get were napkins and coffee filters for my coffee maker. I don't use napkins and house brand coffee filters are cheap enough that I don't mind buying them at the grocery store.
> 
> *Jet.com has a new steady customer. I did buy in bulk so it will be at least six months before I have to place another order. By purchasing paper plates and small bowls, what I save in Dawn alone for washing the few dishes I dirty, adds up. And the sales tax for the large Dawn is more than a six month supply of paper plates.... *


 
Addie....for as few dishes as you say you use, a bottle of Dawn is *MUCH *cheaper than buying 6 months worth of paper plates and paper bowls....just sayin'.  Not to mention the store brand dishwashing liquid you can find at your Market Basket that is less expensive than Dawn.  But I'm glad you found something that works for you.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Lady, you need to learn how to have fun and that ain't it! Take it from me. I know!


Yup, don't I know it


Cheryl J said:


> I hope you feel better soon, Taxy. ...





LPBeier said:


> Taxy, I feel for you. Please get better soon! ...


Thanks ladies. Stirling is just getting over this. Took him about 2 weeks. So, I figure just under a week left. I actually am a bit better, but soooo tired of this. At least the headaches are gone.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I have been ordering groceries for online delivery for over a year now. I started with an organics company that only delivers and then when my grocery store started I registered with them as well. I go shopping when I can but I really love the online delivery service for those times (like now) when I can't drive because of pain and pain meds. I have a small order coming tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got a small shipment from Jet.com.  Love the convenience and they have things I cannot get around here in cow/corn country.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today was supposed to be yard clean up day...but with 4 inches of snow, high wind gusts of 45 mph and snow still falling, it just did not happen.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Today was supposed to be yard clean up day...but with 4 inches of snow, high wind gusts of 45 mph and snow still falling, it just did not happen.



Wow, snow! ❄ We had 62F and bright sun ☀ I worked on stenciling the beehives today.


----------



## taxlady

Talking about ordering groceries online, I will be doing that shortly. Thanks for the reminder LB.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, snow! ❄ We had 62F and bright sun ☀ I worked on stenciling the beehives today.



Been sitting here watching the snow slide off the roof of the house next door  Easily entertained.


----------



## Capt Lightning

Quite a nice day after a cold start.  We're working in the garden preparing the ground to plant potatoes.  Then it will be time to feed the pigs, and make dinner.  Tonight it's lamb chops with cous-cous and roast vegetables.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....for as few dishes as you say you use, a bottle of Dawn is *MUCH *cheaper than buying 6 months worth of paper plates and paper bowls....just sayin'.  Not to mention the store brand dishwashing liquid you can find at your Market Basket that is less expensive than Dawn.  But I'm glad you found something that works for you.



It is more than just saving on the Dawn. Every item I ordered was tax free. And they cost a lot less than what I would have paid at my supermarket along with better quality. At my supermarket, I usually buy the house brand on the paper products. I also bought the soap pods for laundry. And I bought a bigger container and better product than I usually buy and at a lesser price than I pay for my usual. 

So for me, I think Jet.com is definitely a savings. I have four monthly bills and after that is done with, I am left with a little over $200.00 to last me for the month. Out of that $200. I have to pay cash for taxable items plus the sales tax. Everything I purchased was a taxable item.


----------



## Cheryl J

I absolutely agree with you that jet.com has some fabulous deals, Addie!   I'm just getting ready to place an order. 

---------------
Been busy working in the yard AGAIN today.  I got sidetracked though, and decided the sliding glass door to the patio needed washing...that led to more window washing...not my favorite job but needs to be done. Taking a little snack break for now.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I absolutely agree with you that jet.com has some fabulous deals, Addie!   I'm just getting ready to place an order.
> 
> ---------------
> Been busy working in the yard AGAIN today.  I got sidetracked though, and decided the sliding glass door to the patio needed washing...that led to more window washing...not my favorite job but needs to be done. Taking a little snack break for now.



I placed my order yesterday afternoon and when I got back from the doctor's. there was this huge box in the lobby with my name on it. I still have four more items that are coming separately. I put the box on my scooter and brought it upstairs. I couldn't get it through my door while it was on the scooter, so I walked it in.  Good Grief! That box was heavy. It is three feet long and one foot high. And it packed to the very fullest.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Drinking coffee and checking the grocery flyers.

I don't really need much, my little freezer compartment is crammed to the brim with various odds and ends.

I think for the next two weeks I will focus on inventory reduction, just buy a few "go with" items and fresh produce.

It will be tough for me to pass up the weekly specials.

Take a deep breath and repeat after me!_ "Two elephants for a quarter is only a great deal, if you *need* two elephants!" _


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Take a deep breath and repeat after me!_ "Two elephants for a quarter is only a great deal, if you *need* two elephants!" _



LOL!!!

Me? I'm drinking water and getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I'm just sittin' here in front to the computer listening to NPR and trying to pick up an interesting tidbit a good idea here on this forum.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm working on decorating a set of floating shelves DH built and installed in our sitting/guest room. 

A few years ago, I made these display frames from something I found on Pinterest for souvenir magnets from our trips. DH cut a steel sheet to fit the frames and I put the magnets on it. The steel has rusted over time, so today I trimmed construction paper to cover the it and cleaned up the magnets. Need a few more items for the top shelf.


----------



## creative

I like to do upcycling i.e. recycling/adapting items for a new lease of life.

I found some rainbow coloured fabric and covered the arching branch of a rose bush and incorporated a tropical parrot that I also found (discarded!)


----------



## Addie

Sounds like you live your name. Creative!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been watching gobs of birds flitting back and forth from the feeders. Every once in a while I have to open the door to toss a handful of peanuts to the squirrel so he drops from the sunflower feeder, though.  I also used a large can from chopped tomatoes to toss seed all over the top of the snow, since we have a goodly number of ground feeders. Cardinals and juncos everywhere! 



GotGarlic said:


> ...A few years ago, I made these display frames from something I found on Pinterest for souvenir magnets from our trips. DH cut a steel sheet to fit the frames and I put the magnets on it...


That is a great idea, *GG*! I've collected pins from each of the National Parks we've visited. I've wanted to get a fabric map of the contiguous United States so I could pin each in the state the park is in. So far, though, inertia is winning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I also collected pins from the Parks, I found a branch on one camping trip that could be used as a walking stick and have studded it with the pins.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

I feed the birds here and most all the winter feeders have moved on. I do have juncos, chickadees, and ruffous sided towhees nesting in the green belt though. Saturday  there was a pileated woodpecker calling in the neighborhood and band tailed pigeons in the tree tops. They do come to the bird feeder but are extremely shy. They see any little movement and they're gone.


----------



## taxlady

I haven't seen any birds yet. I have heard a few flocks of geese fly by.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My gang of flying pigs are all hanging around waiting for sunflower seeds. A squirrel just rolled up to the seed dish on the deck.  I have well-fed wildlife in the backyard.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

The geese should be there soon. I know the little geese from Copper River Delta and the AK swans are long gone.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday morning at 7 a.m. I was waiting for Spike to pick me up for shopping. Now we have a beautiful maple tree right in the middle o the patio. At this time of year it is full of new green leaves. Even the leaves don't want to come out and show themselves. Too dang cold!

All of a sudden I see a whole flock of Robins land on the ground right in front of the door. I think they were searching for the route back to Florida. I felt so bad for them. If I had the time I would have gone back upstairs and got the rest of an old loaf of bread that was heading for the trash. 

Seen on Facebook by Pirate: "Wanted, Mother Nature. Missing! Bipolar. Off her meds. Please call if found!


----------



## Dawgluver

Laundry. Beagle is happily ensconced in the nice warm sheets I pulled from the dryer.  I made the big mistake of not folding them immediately.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Laundry. Beagle is happily ensconced in the nice warm sheets I pulled from the dryer.  I made the big mistake of not folding them immediately.



One day when Teddy was here, I brought up a load of laundry straight from the dryer. Dumped it on my bed and Teddy found himself a nice warm place to take his nap. So much for folding the laundry before wrinkles set in. You go Beagle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up, playing policewoman, then I plan on finishing cleaning the garage today.   It's supposed to rain, so I am not getting to the yard this weekend.  If I can, I would like to finish digging up the front flower bed.


----------



## Katie H

Feeling stupid and paying for it.

Sunday is when I usually prepare a more elaborate breakfast and today was no exception.  So I opened up our nice little Cuisinart Griddler and loaded it up with some very decent bacon.  Closed 'er up and set to preparing the rest of the meal.

Went over to flip the bacon and tipped the appliance a little to let the grease flow a little faster into the...drip tray.  THAT WASN'T THERE!!

I was on "automatic" and had failed to remember that the tray was in the now clean load of the dishwasher.  Can you say "bacon grease all over the kitchen counter?"  What a mess.

Definitely jump started my morning.

Took a while, but it's all cleaned up now and I won't do that again!!

As my very, very wise grandpapa used to say, "If you don't use your head, you'll use your feet."  In this case not my feet so much as my hands from scrubbing.  Lesson learned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bummer, Katie.  All the bacon grease lost, aside from the work of cleaning it up.  Hope the rest of your day goes better.

Decision made, shower and walk over to Mom and Dad's, borrow Dad and the pickup for a landfill run.  Dad won't let anyone else drive the pickup due to insurance reasons.  Even though I am covered in any vehicle I drive.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I made an early run to Lowe's and Ace Hardware to get ready for her gardening season.  Now I'm making some corned beef hash with some L/O corned beef from last month.  Water's hot for poaching some eggs.  I'm starving!


----------



## Addie

I always thought Sunday was supposed to be a day of rest. Ha! Not for me. Yesterday Pirate made a fantastic Marinara Sauce for my granddaughter and her girlfriend. It was the one dish she requested. So he made a pot of it filled to the brim. He also cooked some pork pieces, meatballs, and other meats. He was standing on his legs most of the day and is paying for it today. The neuropathy has kicked in big time. So guess who gets to clean up the mess. 

So far I had the sink empty until I had to put the stove drip pans soaking in ammonia and soapy water. Now I have to clean off the top of the stove and back splash. Then I get to scrub the drip pans. I still have to put away the clean dishes that are dried by now. The cleans pans are also done and put away. The dishes need to be put away before I scrub the drip pans. Or I will be washing them again. 

I do take a break every so often. But they seem to come more frequent and last longer than the previous one.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm procrastinating about doing our taxes.  DH continues to nag me about getting them done, but since we don't get a refund, why rush?  We have until the18th, and why give the gobmint our money ahead of time?

And more laundry.


----------



## Andy M.

I am also procrastinating with taxes. Probably do them tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

I may start gathering the relevant documents tomorrow.  Admittedly, I'm much more interested in planning our next vacation.


----------



## Cheryl J

I had my taxes done yesterday.  Feeling much more relaxed today, now that it's done.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> I had my taxes done yesterday.  Feeling much more relaxed today, now that it's done.


I'm going to sit at my messy desk and start my tax filing this evening.   I'm using Turbo Tax.


----------



## creative

I tried out a natural alternative to setting lotion and it worked!  It's just 1 tsp. of eggwhite mixed into 4 tbsp. of warm water.  Apply!

I have thin, fine hair and didn't use rollers since I wanted a looser, wild kind of look.  It gave my hair a lot more body, i.e. acted like a hair gel but without the constraining look of hair gel (with congealed hair strands) - just a fuller looking head of hair!


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:


> I'm going to sit at my messy desk and start my tax filing this evening.   I'm using Turbo Tax.




I use TaxAct.  It's free, and I only have to pay to file state tax. I also like that they save my info year to year, and intuitively know what I need to fill in.

Glad you found an alternative to hair gel, creative!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Funny how similar our lives are!

I made sauce this morning along with stuffed peppers and I'm waiting for a call from my accountant to discuss the dreaded income tax.

Wishful thinking on the call from the accountant, that will probably come next Sunday, it always seems to be a last minute nail biter and the end result is always about the same.

Another ho-hum day in paradise!


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> I use TaxAct.  It's free, and I only have to pay to file state tax. I also like that they save my info year to year, and intuitively know what I need to fill in.



I need to purchase Turbo Tax as I need to file a business return in addition to my personal returns.  But yes, using a tax return software makes filing very easy.


----------



## Addie

Well the most exciting thing I did today was to return a piece of lost mail to the woman across the street. My granddaughter found it on the sidewalk when she was here yesterday. It was a summons to appear in court as a witness. If she decided to go she will need it to get in and also to collect her fee for testifying. I don't know what they pay today, but the last time I had to testify it was the grand sum of $5.00.


----------



## Andy M.

It takes me a couple of hours. Start to finish. I love turbo tax.


----------



## Dawgluver

Took another load of laundry out of the dryer, and dumped it on the couch.  Guess who is enjoying being smack in the middle of DH's boxers, tennis socks, and tshirts?  The same one I just took out for her final foray of the evening.

Not my problem.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy, Himself uses Turbo Tax every year. This year it told him of a new deduction for state taxes. Got us $1000. refund we didn't expect.

I'm trying to settle into our hotel room in PA. We came to attend Himself's cousin's funeral. It's getting to be a regular way for almost the entire family to get together. Not his sis, though. She has a good reason this time - she was dog sitting her grand dogs, and she's sticking around for the grand opening of her daughter's mosaic supply and instruction store. Very exciting! Usually she just doesn't go because she has a terrible fear of dead people and funerals. She'll skip her own, if she can figure out how.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had my taxes done in February...


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to place an online grocery order. Too bad there is only one local place that does that. Too bad I can't see the ingredients on the stuff, so I can only buy stuff that I already know the ingredients.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It takes me a couple of hours. Start to finish. I love turbo tax.



Spike does taxes every year for several friends. He is a huge fan of Turbo Tax. Federal tax return is free. State you pay for. He downloads to a zip drive and can go back next year if necessary. Another lover of Turbo Tax. Sure beats H&R Block.


----------



## creative

Blowing bubbles in my garden...it doesn't give an age limit on the container! 


Never too old to have some lighter, fun moments ....


----------



## CarolPa

I just sitting here trying to figure out what this new pain is I'm having.  When you get old, they just keep on coming!  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

Whew.  Got our taxes done.  Actually did them on the iPad instead of the agonizingly slow PC, and without DH screeching from behind me that he could do them much better by hand (he can't, his writing is worse than mine.  I always worried about an audit as you can't read it.)


----------



## creative

Perhaps there should be a thread - what do you treat yourself to after doing the taxes!   Or is it just me that likes to consume something special after having undergone an ordeal?


----------



## Dawgluver

Right now, it's a strong vodka and orange juice!


----------



## creative

Dawgluver said:


> Right now, it's a strong vodka and orange juice!


Ha yes...that makes sense.  I decided to start a thread on that idea I had


----------



## Cheryl J

I had a glass of wine the first thing when I got home from getting my taxes done Saturday and a great big "whew" because I almost broke even, and it was only 2PM. 

Does anyone know if TurboTax is user friendly when it comes to stocks, bonds, capital gains/losses and all that stuff?  I'd like to do my own taxes and save the $230 to have it done but to be honest going through those pages makes my head hurt. Taxy, Andy....anyone?


----------



## roadfix

Well, after helping prep my daughter with her tax returns (business and personal) last night, I got too lazy to do my own taxes.   So instead, I filed an extension for the my 1040, just in case....   That buys me 6 more months to file.    I'll treat myself to a drink this evening.  ))


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I had a glass of wine the first thing when I got home from getting my taxes done Saturday and a great big "whew" because I almost broke even, and it was only 2PM.
> 
> Does anyone know if TurboTax is user friendly when it comes to stocks, bonds, capital gains/losses and all that stuff?  I'd like to do my own taxes and save the $230 to have it done but to be honest going through those pages makes my head hurt. Taxy, Andy....anyone?


I have no idea if it is easy. I use professional tax software. Sorry.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think they're all pretty user-friendly, Cheryl.  I have some not-so-straight-forward stuff too, including S-Corps, etc.

With my TaxAct, I just had to plug in numbers.  Painful, but not terribly difficult.


----------



## roadfix

Cheryl J said:


> Does anyone know if TurboTax is user friendly when it comes to stocks, bonds, capital gains/losses and all that stuff?  I'd like to do my own taxes and save the $230 to have it done but to be honest going through those pages makes my head hurt. Taxy, Andy....anyone?



Yes, very much so.  TT can import financial info directly from other institutions for 1095's and to complete your Schedule D, for instance.   You need to use Turbo Tax Premier.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks so much Taxy, Dawg, and RF.   I'll have to look into it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I just got my call about the dreaded income tax and now the faxing begins!

To paraphrase Charlotte Perkins Gilman

_There's a whining at the threshold,
There's a scratching at the floor,
To work! To work! In Heaven's name!
  The *IRS* is at the door! _


----------



## taxlady

I'm more or less recuperated from bringing the groceries from the door to the kitchen. That was the internet order I placed last night. I guess I better put stuff away. I did immediately put away milk, cream, bacon, and frozen corn.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> ...Does anyone know if TurboTax is user friendly when it comes to stocks, bonds, capital gains/losses and all that stuff?  I'd like to do my own taxes and save the $230 to have it done but to be honest going through those pages makes my head hurt. Taxy, Andy....anyone?



As road fix said...

TurboTax Premier.  Just tell them who your broker is and give them log in info and the software does the rest.  I think I paid $69 at Costco.  You can also go online.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> As road fix said...
> 
> TurboTax Premier. Just tell them who your broker is and give them log in info and the software does the rest. I think I paid $69 at Costco. You can also go online.


 
Thank you so much *Andy* and *RF* for the tip on TT Premier.  I'll definitely look into it - hopefully by next tax season I'll save a few bucks.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Took another load of laundry out of the dryer, and dumped it on the couch.  Guess who is enjoying being smack in the middle of DH's boxers, tennis socks, and tshirts?  The same one I just took out for her final foray of the evening.
> 
> Not my problem.



Go Beagle!


----------



## Addie

Come every April, I am so glad that I am fully retired and on a fixed income. I don't receive enough income for the government to even know who I am. But my sympathies are with all of you who still have to file. 

And right now I am watching Despicable Me II with Pirate. But not for long. I have to go downstairs and retrieve my drip pans from the kitchen stove in the Community Room. Saves me a lot of scrubbing. And tomorrow is Election Day and the voting is done for the public in our community room.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally got home from the ER, was having chest pains as I was driving to work.  Have a heart monitor for the next two weeks.  Now trying to relax and then to bed for a couple hours.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally got home from the ER, was having chest pains as I was driving to work.  Have a heart monitor for the next two weeks.  Now trying to relax and then to bed for a couple hours.


Oh dear. Sending positive vibes in your direction. Did they figure out what was going on?


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally got home from the ER, was having chest pains as I was driving to work.  Have a heart monitor for the next two weeks.  Now trying to relax and then to bed for a couple hours.


Oh that's awful PF.  I do hope you have lots of ways you know to help you relax, e.g. your favourite music.  
I wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh dear. Sending positive vibes in your direction. Did they figure out what was going on?



No, that's why the heart monitor, we were unable to record the same event while I was in the ER. It made me pull the car over and sit for about 5 minutes until the pains went away with a nitro...it also made me visit the ER.  My DON is watching my floor at work tonight. I'm supposed to just do my usual things and the monitor will time any events.  It has it's own "Internet Connection" and is sending all realtime info to the cardiology department in Scottsbluff, NE.  Also has a button to push for 911 with a GPS since I am out in the sticks.

Seriously, I feel okay...just woozy from all the nitro and IV toradol.  My folks and Shrek had to come rescue me and the car from the hospital.  I could hear when Mom showed up..."You have my daughter, where is she?"


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally got home from the ER, was having chest pains as I was driving to work.  Have a heart monitor for the next two weeks.  Now trying to relax and then to bed for a couple hours.





You and Shrek are in my thoughts.

I know this is a serious matter but you may be able to use this to your advantage for the next couple of weeks.

Oh Shrek dear, could you get me a drink.

Oh Shrek dear, would you mind doing this little load of laundry.

Oh Shrek dear, could you clean the litter box.

Oh Shrek dear...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> You and Shrek are in my thoughts.
> 
> I know this is a serious matter but you may be able to use this to your advantage for the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Oh Shrek dear, could you get me a drink.
> 
> Oh Shrek dear, would you mind doing this little load of laundry.
> 
> Oh Shrek dear, could you clean the litter box.
> 
> Oh Shrek dear...



He is already hovering enough...making me crazy with "Are you okay?" if I even make an exertion sound while standing up.

I may get breakfast out of it...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He is already hovering enough...making me crazy with "Are you okay?" if I even make an exertion sound while standing up.
> 
> I may get breakfast out of it...


----------



## creative

Laughter is the best medicine....unless you're diabetic - then it's insulin!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  Hope everything turns out OK, PF!


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry to hear that, PF. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Andy M.

PF, sorry you're having problems.  Be a good patient and take care of yourself.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally got home from the ER, was having chest pains as I was driving to work.  Have a heart monitor for the next two weeks.  Now trying to relax and then to bed for a couple hours.



Do you keep oxygen in the house for the Ogre? I do know that for each of my three heart attacks, as soon as I started to inhale that oxygen, my heart started to feel and behave better. Take care of yourself. We all love you and care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally got home from the ER, was having chest pains as I was driving to work.  Have a heart monitor for the next two weeks.  Now trying to relax and then to bed for a couple hours.



 What a scare for you and your family! I hope you feel better now that you've slept, and that the people at the other end of the monitor figure out what's wrong and get you straightened out. ((Hugs))


----------



## Josie1945

Princess I am sorry you are having to go thru
this again. We will pray for you

Josie


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone.  Just woke up and am feeling fine.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a scare, Princess. Sure glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Eeps PF.  

Went for a lolly gagging walk around the neighborhood today.  Saw two houses with blooming tulips and some daffodils.  Both were on the south-sides and pretty much hugging the foundations.  Still,  nice to see some color.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> Eeps PF.
> 
> Went for a lolly gagging walk around the neighborhood today.  Saw two houses with blooming tulips and some daffodils.  Both were on the south-sides and pretty much hugging the foundations.  Still,  nice to see some color.



I saw some crocus trying to peep through the cold earth the other day. What a delightful sight. 

Today, I got word that come 4/21 all my furniture has to be moved out so that my new floor can be installed. So in order to make room for the small stuff to go into the back room, I have been cleaning out stuff that I have moved from house to house. Stuff I never even look at unless I am moving.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I took a long walk around the 'hoods.  Lots of daffodils blooming.  Peony folliage starting to peek up.  Weather was gorgeous, no wind, sunny, and upper 60's.

DH got to travel in a company plane this morning to Kansas with 4 co-workers, where he gets treated to 27 holes of golf (he hasn't played golf for over 20 years, he's not looking forward to that part), a private house, and a private chef!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, what a treat for Mister Dawg!  Let us know what he requested from the private chef.  I'm not sure I'd even know where to begin...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm enjoying being at home. My non-chlorinated towel to dry my face with. My non-chlorinated sheets to sleep in. My non-chlorinated bath towel... In case you can't tell, the hotel we stayed at used chlorine with a very heavy hand. When you went into the bathroom after showering, the place smelled like a pool house! Himself said he can still smell the stuff on his pajamas that he wore there.  I'll be getting fresh nicegown tonight. 



Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I took a long walk around the 'hoods.  Lots of daffodils blooming.  Peony folliage starting to peek up.  Weather was gorgeous, no wind, sunny, and upper 60's.
> 
> DH got to travel in a company plane...where he gets treated to...a private chef!


 Wait, I thought that YOU were his private chef!


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm enjoying being at home. My non-chlorinated towel to dry my face with. My non-chlorinated sheets to sleep in. My non-chlorinated bath towel... In case you can't tell, the hotel we stayed at used chlorine with a very heavy hand. When you went into the bathroom after showering, the place smelled like a pool house! Himself said he can still smell the stuff on his pajamas that he wore there.  I'll be getting fresh nicegown tonight.


Wow - did you mention it to the hotel staff?  Nothing gets changed if no-one complains.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I took a long walk around the 'hoods.  Lots of daffodils blooming.  Peony folliage starting to peek up.  Weather was gorgeous, no wind, sunny, and upper 60's.
> 
> DH got to travel in a company plane this morning to Kansas with 4 co-workers, where he gets treated to 27 holes of golf (he hasn't played golf for over 20 years, he's not looking forward to that part), a private house, and a private chef!



 Oh how he suffers in order to give Beagle and you a good home.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad to hear you and Himself are home safe and sound, CG. It always feels so nice to get back to your own home after a such a long road trip.  All that hotel room chlorine would have given me a headache, that's for sure.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm making a shopping list - HAVE to do a little grocery shopping before Tyler gets here at noon.  It's crazy windy and I don't particularly want to go, but I'm almost completely out of fresh fruits and veggies.  That just won't do.


----------



## Addie

Last night when I hit the bed I went into a beautiful, deep sound sleep. So since I feel so good today, I am continuing to do some deep cleaning and tossing out things. And in that process I have managed to create four loads of laundry. Stuff that has been sitting around in the closet for a couple of years and needs to be refreshed. 

I just may have worked up an appetite for that pork chop.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, what a treat for Mister Dawg!  Let us know what he requested from the private chef.  I'm not sure I'd even know where to begin...




DH just returned.  He had a fantastic time!  He just went along for the ride on the golf trip, didn't swing a club.  I demanded a full report.

Chef Mike made the guys jumbo shrimp, bacon-wrapped scallops, and upscale pigs in a blanket for appetizers.  Then Cobb salad.  Entree was perfectly cooked medium rare filet mignon with grilled asparagus.  Dessert was fresh apple pie with ice cream.

Mucho vino was also consumed.

I am envious.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

creative said:


> Wow - did you mention it to the hotel staff?  Nothing gets changed if no-one complains.


I usually do when we have that problem at a particular hotel, especially if we stop at one on a regular basis. This time I got the "it's to maintain sheets that don't harbor bacteria" line. Fortunately, we will probably not need to stay at that particular location again. 

We're lucky the two hotels that are regulars along our route when driving to see our kids have switched to oxygen bleach. No odor, no rash on my face.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> DH just returned. He had a fantastic time! He just went along for the ride on the golf trip, didn't swing a club. I demanded a full report.
> 
> Chef Mike made the guys jumbo shrimp, bacon-wrapped scallops, and upscale pigs in a blanket for appetizers. Then Cobb salad. Entree was perfectly cooked medium rare filet mignon with grilled asparagus. Dessert was fresh apple pie with ice cream.
> 
> Mucho vino was also consumed.
> 
> I am envious.


 
Holy cow.  I'm dying here reading about that after having my tuna sandwich for dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Holy cow.  I'm dying here reading about that after having my tuna sandwich for dinner.




I know!  I forgot to mention the twice- baked potato.  I had leftover Chinese.

Pity that wives were not included in the trip.  I told DH that situation needs to change.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Well, I'm having a rough time sleeping, so I'm re-organizing my scrapbook stuff and herding cats.


----------



## creative

CrazyCatLady said:


> Well, I'm having a rough time sleeping, so I'm re-organizing my scrapbook stuff and herding cats.


I have learnt 2 useful techniques about getting off to sleep that I am happy to pass on.  

Firstly, resist fidgeting/moving around a lot in bed.  This sends a message to your brain that you are not relaxed.  It requires a bit of effort to keep still when you want to move but it really works in terms of preparing the road to sleep!   Also, note your facial expression.  Very often we can have a tensed face.  Consciously relax facial muscles.  This too will send the right message to the brain, re. relaxation.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching _The Sands of Iwo Jima_ when I should be in the outhouse scrubbing it down from top to bottom. Each day I usually will do the tub one day, sink the next, toidy another day, etc. I have to confess I have bee slacking off this week. Pirate has to do the mirror though. I am just to short. 

So instead I sit here watching a movie I have seen over and over. But I never get tired of it. Now if I could just find that maid I hired to do all my housework. Pirate has the kitchen to do.


----------



## Dawgluver

I cleared a lot of dead brush out of some of the ornamental gardens.  Still have a bunch more to go.  I was young and ambitious once, and probably planted way too much stuff.  Now I have to check myself for ticks.  I sure wish there was a Frontline for people like they have for dogs.  I'd even consider wearing a tick collar.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hear ya, *Dawg*, on all counts. It looks like the medical community is trying once again to develop a vaccine for humans. Hopefully, the anti-vaxx people don't shoot this one down like they did in the early part of this century.

New Lyme Disease Vaccine Shows Promise In Preventing Bacterial Sources Of Infection

Himself had diagnosed and treated Lyme disease. Fortunately, he hasn't suffered any lingering effect. But with the way my joints have been aching more and more over the years, I swear I may have had an undiagnosed case and so never had it knocked out. Or, I'm old and achy. Either way, no fun.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, CG.  A buddy of ours got Lyme, and wasn't able to work for months.  He still has some of the effects.  Over the past few years, I've pulled off more ticks than I care to count.  Some left huge welts.  A school nurse dug one out of my neck, she said she'd never seen one before.  Sure hope the vaccine works out!

Ah, life in the country!


----------



## Chef Munky

Trying to find some giddy up and go. Yesterday's trip to Costco was supposed to be a quick trip.That didn't happen. My body is sore today.Still haven't finished putting everything away.

Speaking of today, were celebrating or wedding anniversary.Just wish I could remember if it's 26 or the 27th. Yep my getting old is catching up with me.So, does anyone here know? LOL!

Making a Prime rib dinner with a Costco chocolate cake for dessert.

Monday were off to the Bay area for a few days.Hubby will have all those tests done.He's still not feeling well.Dr's around here don't want or care to help him.Fine.Karma will catch up to them sooner or later.

Sorry I haven't been around here except for a quick visit.Hubby and sons will always come first. He hasn't exactly been a cooperating patient.
At least he likes getting dinner in bed.Glad I bought him for xmas an Igloo mini fridge for our bedroom. That's saved me a lot of trips to the kitchen.Love that thing.Especially the crisper.And here the kids thought I was off my rocker for doing that.They aren't thinking that anymore.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to see you again Munky, and Happy Anniversary!  

Hoping DH gets the attention and care he needs with the new drs.  This has been going on for too long.   Enjoy your prime rib dinner tonight - sounds wonderful! 

Those little mini fridges can come in so handy - I have one that I move out to the patio every summer for cold drinks.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I cleared a lot of dead brush out of some of the ornamental gardens.  Still have a bunch more to go.  I was young and ambitious once, and probably planted way too much stuff.  Now I have to check myself for ticks.  I sure wish there was a Frontline for people like they have for dogs. * I'd even consider wearing a tick collar*.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Yes, CG.  A buddy of ours got Lyme, and wasn't able to work for months.  He still has some of the effects.  Over the past few years, I've pulled off more ticks than I care to count.  Some left huge welts.  *A school nurse dug one out of my neck*, she said she'd never seen one before.  Sure hope the vaccine works out!
> 
> Ah, life in the country!



Poo was about four years old and we lived in Spanaway, WA. I was managing a small apartment complex and rented to military from Ft. Lewis. One of my tenants came from Oregon. They went home for a visit and when they returned, there must have been a tick in their luggage. There are no ticks in WA. Poo was in their apartment when they were unpacking.

I was undressing him for his bath and noticed what I thought was a scab on his testicles. I went to look at it and it wiggled. Off to the ER. They just kept pouring alcohol over it and it backed out on it own. The doctor grabbed it and put it in a tiny spec bottle. The next day I had people from WA Health Department along with folks from D.C. Surgeon General's Office and the County Health Department. They wanted to know Poo's every move the day before. Where he went and who he saw. 

Down to my tenants apartment they went. It seems that there are no ticks in Washington State that carry Rocky Mountain Fever. I felt like all of us including Poo were going to be hauled off to jail at any moment. Oddly enough, and I will never understand why, the husband who was in the army at the time, got into a lot of trouble with his superiors. It seems that they were going to charge him with "Importing a foreign insect to the State of Washington," thereby "placing the life of a citizen (Poo) in jeopardy."

When he called me from the base and told me what was going on, I let him and the army know that I would refuse to testify. Charges dropped. That dang military doesn't mess around. 

The tenant and his wife never went home again for a visit while he was stationed at Ft. Lewis. I have always had the feeling that the army placed him on restrictions where he could travel to.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I was undressing him for his bath and noticed what I thought was a scab on his testicles. ...



What?? WAY TOO MUCH INFORMATION, ADDIE!! NO ONE WANTS TO KNOW!! Not angelic!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Seriously....I hope your son doesn't read here, Addie. Sometimes it's good to sit back and re-read posts before hitting submit....


----------



## Dawgluver

We're headed to a concert that features a harmonica-playing guy with a salsa band.  Huh??  DH really was interested, and was able to score free tickets from work.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Seriously....I hope your son doesn't read here, Addie. Sometimes it's good to sit back and re-read posts before hitting submit....



Poo is in his mid 40's now. And he remembers the incident very well. So I am not revealing something he already doesn't know. In fact he will often use the story to warn others who think ticks are not a problem. They can be deadly if you don't know what you are dealing with. 

My son doesn't even know this forum exists. And I hope that the folks here will learn that it is less painful just to keep pouring alcohol over it. And not have to through the painful way Dawg did.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Wooooooooo!!

I'm learning a new (old) song while dinner's finishing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVD4UgBHYl8


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Poo is in his mid 40's now. And he remembers the incident very well. So I am not revealing something he already doesn't know. In fact he will often use the story to warn others who think ticks are not a problem. They can be deadly if you don't know what you are dealing with.
> 
> My son doesn't even know this forum exists. And I hope that the folks here will learn that it is less painful just to keep pouring alcohol over it. And not have to through the painful way Dawg did.



Not the point at all


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Ticks can get anywhere. I found one a few years ago ... woooo ... not a fun place.

I give my cats and dog tick and flea pills. I tell them, "I do this because I love you, ******!"

Well, y'all get the idea.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CrazyCatLady said:


> Wooooooooo!!
> 
> I'm learning a new (old) song while dinner's finishing.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVD4UgBHYl8



I love Clannad!!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to go with our youngest son to spend the day at a local animal shelter fund raiser that their having today. Then were going out to lunch.
He volunteers  a few days a week.

Not only do I get to play with puppies all day. The best part of all. I'll be buying quite a few spring flower baskets and such for my walkway garden.
It's all for a good cause. I'll do my best NOT to bring home a puppy. No promises though.

It's springtime. Almost summer. A time for swimmin' and sinnin' I remember those days.


----------



## Cheryl J

Puppies!!  How fun, Munky.  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Chef Munky

Crime DOES pay!

The shelter was packed. They had only 5 little cuties left to play with.
All were just waiting to see the Vet, get the shots, fixed and the new owners to pick them up. That was a lot of fun.

After I played with them I went to buy some flowers. Came home with the trunk and backseat filled.

I had picked out some beautiful Snapdragons, asked my son to carry them for me. Things weren't marked too clearly of where to pay for them. He had assumed that I did and walked right out of the place. It wasn't until I was ready to pay for the others that we realized our mistake. Told the cashier of our sins.
They laughed and asked how many I picked? Just 4. After the final tally. He not only gave us a discount on the amount I had bought. But on top of that another discount and a thank you for your honesty.

So Clyde and I will be planting as soon as I get back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been spending the last hour+ listening to a bird with insomnia. Actually,  it's some variety of night singing bird, probably a nightingale or mockingbird. Noisy as all get-out. He hasn't shut up for the entire time! From what I read, that describes the mockingbird. It's fun listening to him now, but I'll be glad I have good earplugs when I'm going to bed.  Then again, considering that both Himself and I both have been able to hear him even when the windows are closed, I'm not sure those earplugs will be good enough.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I woke up, and don't know why. So, I'm rearranging and reorganizing my music book and restringing my Fender Stratocaster.

I'll be off to bed soon LOL!


----------



## creative

CrazyCatLady said:


> I woke up, and don't know why. So, I'm rearranging and reorganizing my music book and restringing my Fender Stratocaster.
> 
> I'll be off to bed soon LOL!


You play guitar!?  How impressive.  I used to....when I was a singer/songwriter - not picked it up for ages.

So you play rock music then or do you compose?  In a band?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just woke up, cloudless sky...looks like I'll be in the yard today.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

creative said:


> You play guitar!?  How impressive.  I used to....when I was a singer/songwriter - not picked it up for ages.
> 
> So you play rock music then or do you compose?  In a band?



I play and sing with both acoustic and electric. I play by ear. If I hear it, I can play it. 

I was in a band years ago in the Army as lead singer/lead guitarist. It was a blast! We played in some clubs and had a ball!

I did have some original songs. Those were kinda cool, too. I play 60's - 70s stuff.


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> You play guitar!?  How impressive.  I used to....when I was a singer/songwriter - not picked it up for ages.
> 
> So you play rock music then or do you compose?  In a band?





CrazyCatLady said:


> I play and sing with both acoustic and electric. I play by ear. If I hear it, I can play it.
> 
> I was in a band years ago in the Army as lead singer/lead guitarist. It was a blast! We played in some clubs and had a ball!
> 
> I did have some original songs. Those were kinda cool, too. I play 60's - 70s stuff.


There is at least one other musician here. In case you hadn't guessed from the name and avatar, Rocklobster is a musician.


----------



## Dawgluver

PF's husband Shrek is also a musician, as is Janet H, who has her own band.


----------



## CarolPa

*Pf*, I just saw your post of a week ago about the chest pains.  I hope it was just a gas pain or something.  After I had my heart surgery the doctor sent me home with orders not to do anything strenuous, like running the vacuum.  That was in 2008, and DH is still doing it.  Shhhhhh!


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight Mission*

Today i flew a cancer patient  to his appointment in Santa Monica. It was his first flight and he thoroughly enjoyed it. The weather was great, and the Pacific Coast is always beautiful.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looked like it was a gorgeous day for flying, SC.  Thank you again for all you do not only for the cancer patients, but for the doggies, too.


----------



## creative

Not sure I am allowed to say what I am doing but here goes.

I have an established, online friend (he is a professional writer) and we have become friends with virtual benefits!  

We are currently sharing a sexploratory story 

I write a bit and he adds to it...until we reach er, the end.


----------



## Addie

Sitting  here knowing I have to finish getting dressed so I can go to the store. Wondering "Don't we have a special thread for just our pets? 

I have my new floor and it is thicker than the old rug. They have to come back and fix the thresh hole strip under my door. It is too thick and I can barely open my door. I could just get my file and file it down. But this is a fire door and I am not messing with it. I will call maintenance first thing Monday morning. 

I love my new floor. It is so much lighter in color and is going to be a whole lot easier to keep clean. The room looks twice as large as it did before. Except for the fire door, I am one very happy camper.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got my Penzeys order with free gift box and free sample of Sandwich Sprinkle, along with two waterproof flashlights from Amazon for night snorkeling.  I'm admiring both orders.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Isn't it funny how those little boxes of "stuff" can make us happy, *Dawg*? We got the replacement hose for our kitchen sink and I've had happy feet ever since!

I'm trying to talk myself into getting more stuff done around here today. Started washing window screens. Got three done. Eh, not going to be warm (above 60) for another week, so I guess I'll work at them bit by bit. 



Addie said:


> ...Wondering "Don't we have a special thread for just our pets?...


Here ya go:  *Our pets*


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making 2 1/2 dozen chocolate pizzelle cookies.  Tomorrow I'll sandwich them in pairs and fill them with chocolate mint filling.  I'm waiting for the pizzelle iron to heat up again so I can make about a dozen and a half cannolis.

We've been invited to Glenn's son's home tomorrow for a meal and get-together and I hate coming empty-handed.  Haven't made either pizzelles or cannoli in a long time so it's fun but I'm going to have to keep my paws, I mean spoon, out of the cannoli filling or there won't be any for the cookies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Personally, I think you need a double recipe for the cannoli filling.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Personally, I think you need a double recipe for the cannoli filling.



Good point.  Half for the cannoli shells, half for me.  Yep, works for me.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's good to be home. Sitting here enjoying a quiet cup of coffee alone.

Almost a weeks stay at the hotel (Not the Hotel Hell Type) it was very nice.
But, if you wanted a semi decent cup of coffee you had to go to the dining area to get it. Get a cup and have a smoke outside isn't my ideal way to wake up. Seriously don't even talk to me until I have a cup.

It was an extremely nerve wracking trip. I'm very thankful that my husband made it home. He had to have this procedure done. https://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/007201.htm

He was one in a few that suffered a near fatal reaction to the medications.
He fell unconscious for well over a minute. They had to inject him with a serum to counteract the the first injection. He told me he didn't even have time to tell him he was having extreme chest pains just as he was crashing. After they stabilized him, the tech came into the waiting room to get me. He looked visibly shaken. Gave me the look "This is serious!"

Just one look at him I knew things weren't good. He was so pale, dripping sweating profusely.  They had us stay a few hours to keep an eye on him. He really shook up a lot of people even the Cardiologist.

When it was safe for him to go. We went back to the hotel. Booked our room for a few more nights just to recoup. Our nerves were shot. His body ached. It's bed rest, short walks around the house for a few more days for him.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, Munky! I'm so sorry you and your DH had such a difficult, scary time, but I'm glad you're both home now where you can relax. Hugs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes!  Munky and Mr. Munky, how scary!  Glad everyone is home and recovering.


----------



## Andy M.

Munky sorry to hear things have been so rough.


----------



## Andy M.

I have the Weber going with some charcoal and hickory chunks. An 8 pound pork butt, well rubbed with my favorite rub is smoking away.  After a couple of hours I'll move it to the oven to finish over night.  That will be tomorrow's dinner with cole slaw and potato salad.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thank you everyone 

Were, well let's say he's doing much better today. He slept well last night.

He will never ever have to be put through that stress test or the treadmill for the rest of his life. It was that test that I mentioned here a few weeks ago that had me concerned. Now we know my instincts are pretty damn good.

Strange how we both had the feeling that after reading the fine print that he would be one the rare few that has an allergic reaction to the meds they shot him up with.

Now I need to try an unstress myself and get those flowers planted.
I'm wound up like a rubber band. Ready to sling across the room.

Talk about a Swingin' Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> I have the Weber going with some charcoal and hickory chunks. An 8 pound pork butt, well rubbed with my favorite rub is smoking away.  After a couple of hours I'll move it to the oven to finish over night.  That will be tomorrow's dinner with cole slaw and potato salad.



Whoa Andy!!!

What time is dinner tomorrow. I'm starving and really tired of fast food.
That sounds sooo good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Munky*, I bet your DH wasn't the only one in that room with heart palpitations! I'm glad to hear he felt better today. Must be a testament to the wonderful nurse he has at home. You take good care of both of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you everyone
> 
> Were, well let's say he's doing much better today. He slept well last night.
> 
> He will never ever have to be put through that stress test or the treadmill for the rest of his life. It was that test that I mentioned here a few weeks ago that had me concerned. Now we know my instincts are pretty damn good.
> 
> Strange how we both had the feeling that after reading the fine print that he would be one the rare few that has an allergic reaction to the meds they shot him up with.
> 
> Now I need to try an unstress myself and get those flowers planted.
> I'm wound up like a rubber band. Ready to sling across the room.
> 
> Talk about a Swingin' Munky!



I am very glad everything turned out all right.  Very scary.

I'm trying to wake up and get out side for planting.  Have many things to get into the ground.


----------



## CarolPa

Andy M. said:


> I have the Weber going with some charcoal and hickory chunks. An 8 pound pork butt, well rubbed with my favorite rub is smoking away.  After a couple of hours I'll move it to the oven to finish over night.  That will be tomorrow's dinner with cole slaw and potato salad.




I wish I had read this yesterday.  It's a pretty long drive from PA to MA.  (Is that the correct abbreviation?)


----------



## CarolPa

*Munky,* I'm sorry to hear what DH had to go through, and I hope he's recovering nicely.  I have had that test many times due to my heart issues, and now with my bad knee I cannot do the treadmill and I do the one where they inject me with the drug that makes me feel like I'm running a marathon, while just lying there.


----------



## creative

My quiet, relaxing Sunday was suddenly turned into absolute chaos!

I was doing some gardening so didn't notice what had occurred in the flat above....*the boiler had broken down/burst*...and I came back into my flat to see _water dripping quite profusely into my _front room and kitchen from the ceiling above! 

It was quite dangerous in the kitchen since it was dripping down from the light socket!  Needless to say I turned the electrics off at the mains.  Luckily the water in the front room was not over the TV or computer, but still not great since it saturated a small antiques 3 tiered table that was french polished.   

My riding concern was that I might have to wait until the electrics dried at the light socket before the electrics could be switched back on, i.e. how long would I have to be without TV and computer access?  Thankfully not long since the workers dried out the disengaged light socket (by turning back on the mains and using my hair dryer on it).  Massive clean up operation now - well, that's my workout sorted for today then! 

The owner of the above flat said she is insured and she had her workmen hoover up the water e.g. in the kitchen and on the saturated carpets in frontroom.  She already had 2 emergencies earlier in the week, e.g. calling out AA whilst she was childminding and calling the police over a suspicious character breaking into a car.  So I felt sorry for her but couldn't contain my distress that much either over the extent of this calamity impacting on my flat.


----------



## Addie

Gee Munky, I am so happy that DH is all right. After three heart attacks, they now give me the stress test sitting down in a nice comfortable chair. I found out later that the room that the test is done in, the walls are specially treated because the medicine is Nuclear. Interesting. 

Oh dear Creative. I once lived in a building and the woman upstairs was filling her tub. She fell asleep and before you knew it, my bathroom was getting her overflow through the ceiling. Not a fun mess to clean up. I would rather take a shower. The water goes down the drain as you are getting clean.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*creative*, that is an absolutely horrid way to spend any afternoon.  I hope everything is cleaned up to your satisfaction, and that your antique table ends up being OK. The tenant above you should make sure her insurance company checks over the table and arranges for any restoration needed. Good luck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, that's just lousy, creative.  Hope everything turns out OK.

I'm still cleaning dead stuff out of the garden beds.  I looked into the woods, and was so happy to see that the big patch of dogtooth violets' mottled leaves are up.  No flowers yet.  In the near distance there's a bunch of purple somethings blooming, will have to put on long pants and go down to see what they are.  I think it's too early for wild phlox yet.


----------



## Andy M.

When I'm smoking food on my Weber, why does the whole house smell of smoke when all the doors and windows have been closed tight?


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky...what a scare!  I'm so glad to hear that you and the Mr. are home now and doing better. 

creative - holy cow, what a way to break up your relaxing Sunday! Good grief. I hope the insurance takes care of it and that your little table is none the worse for wear. 

Andy...I guess smoke just manages to find a way to seep inside. I know when I grill on the patio my kitchen smells like charcoal for quite a while.  Sounds like a yummy roast, btw.


----------



## Chef Munky

Ever have an this is it "I'm actually a Geriatric now?"

It just hit me.Was sitting here planning out my to do list for the day. Getting ready for the weekend, Menu and such. Kids are coming home to celebrate my husbands Birthday. That's when it hit. His birthday was yesterday!

Now I feel like dirt that I forgot and didn't wish him a happy birthday.

Too much on my mind these days. Phone has been ringing off the hook.
People stopping by unannounced with (Little midget humans in tow)

And my sister has put together some of my mothers personal belongings that she wants me to have that will be here tomorrow.

It's going to be an interesting weekend. Quik lets get this over. It never happened!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome to my world, Munky! And you don't have to be old for that to happen. Your mind is busy with so much stuff it's impossible to remember everything. Like who you are! I was only 30 when our kids were 10 months old. For the life of me I could not remember if Himself's  birthday was November 6 or 7. I called my oh-so-organized aunt...and never lived that call down. LOL!


----------



## taxlady

Munky, a few years ago I put Stirling and my sister's birthdays on my calendar with reminders starting a week before the birthday. Those are birthdays I should be able to remember, but not taking any chances.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm lucky.  DH was born on the 4th of July. Hard to forget.  He still gets confused about when my birthday is, but he does remember our anniversary date.  I don't, I have to look at the wedding certificate.

Eons ago, his mother put together a calendar page with all the family birthdays at the time.  I gave it a permanent place on my wine cork bulletin board, and add any other kids' birthdays as they have them.  It's my go-to.


----------



## taxlady

I made sure our wedding date was engraved inside our wedding rings, to make it easy to check. Yup, I've had to. Well, it was to check the year.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome to my world, Munky! And you don't have to be old for that to happen. Your mind is busy with so much stuff it's impossible to remember everything. Like who you are! I was only 30 when our kids were 10 months old. For the life of me I could not remember if Himself's  birthday was November 6 or 7. I called my oh-so-organized aunt...and never lived that call down. LOL!



Oh, I can just bet she had a field day with that one.

Someone asked me what my real name was the other day. Your right. Who am I? Naturally I out loud, mind you in public replied, "Munky"

Hubby almost died laughing. He's been playing with fire.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Munky, a few years ago I put Stirling and my sister's birthdays on my calendar with reminders starting a week before the birthday. Those are birthdays I should be able to remember, but not taking any chances.



Our calendar is tacked to the wall still stuck on January.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Welcome to my world, Munky! And you don't have to be old for that to happen. Your mind is busy with so much stuff it's impossible to remember everything. Like who you are! I was only 30 when our kids were 10 months old. For the life of me I could not remember if Himself's  birthday was November 6 or 7. I called my oh-so-organized aunt...and never lived that call down. LOL!



It hit me this year on my 77th birthday. It came as quite a shock.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> It hit me this year on my 77th birthday. It came as quite a shock.




You're lucky you can remember how old you are.  I have to count from my birthdate, which I do know, but math is not my strong suit.  I manage to get within a year or two.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> You're lucky you can remember how old you are.  I have to count from my birthdate, which I do know, but math is not my strong suit.  I manage to get within a year or two.



I don't know how many of our members realize that if they are on statins, their memory is affected. That is a drug to help control cholesterol. I was going crazy because all of a sudden I found that I couldn't remember the simplest of words. I knew it wasn't me getting into Alzheimers, so what could be the problem. I went into a medical site and looked up all the side effects of all my medications. Only the statin I was on had "loss of memory" listed as a side affect. I also found out what the normal dose was. I was still on the dose for overweight folks. I stopped taking it all together. The next time I had blood work done, my cholesterol was below what was considered normal. I had lost a considerable amount of weight and cut way back on fats. 

That was over a year ago. I still am not taking it, yet I am still on high dose for overweight. Maybe someday I will tell my doctor the truth.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Our calendar is tacked to the wall still stuck on January.


I think the one on my fridge is up to March. 

I meant Google Calendar, which sends me email reminders that I set.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Done with water changes on my fish tanks.  Enjoying some excellent tunes.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I think the one on my fridge is up to March.
> 
> I meant Google Calendar, which sends me email reminders that I set.



I have a calendar that has two Aprils' in it. Oh joy. Making the month longer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> You're lucky you can remember how old you are.  I have to count from my birthdate, which I do know, but math is not my strong suit.  I manage to get within a year or two.


I've gotten to the point where I only remember my exact age if the number ends in a 5 or zero. Otherwise, it's not so important to me. That means I can remember how old I'll be come this June. :


----------



## Addie

I can remember how old I am, but not of my kids. I do remember that there are 17 months between my first and second child. And that there are 10 years between the fourth and the fifth one. And I do remember their birth dates and years. What the total is of each, forget it. That is when I draw a blank.


----------



## Addie

*National Arbor Day*

Today is National Arbor. So everyone go outside and plant a tree.  If that is not possible for you, then go hug a tree and tell it "Thank you!"


----------



## Addie

I got a reminder today from Spike that shopping is this coming Monday. Not an activity I am looking forward to. I am going to be making my grocery list tonight. Right now I am so tired. And I have a lot I have to do tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

On my way to a class in making hard & aged cheeses! Tell you all about it later!


----------



## Cheryl J

Looking forward to hearing about it, GG!  Sounds like fun. 

Beautiful day today, and I have lots of energy.  OK, some of it is from the strong coffee.    I cleaned the sliding glass door to the patio this morning, then one window led to the next...I've been running around inside and out like a crazy woman with my bottle of Windex and roll of paper towels.  Fixin' to take my coffee out to the patio and water the flowers, and check my tomato plants for hornworms. Hopefully there aren't any. Ick.


----------



## LizStreithorst

It started raining here yesterday after I got off work and will continue to rain until Tuesday when I go back to work.  (good for business but not much good for fun on my days off)

I did the oven part of my baby back ribs yesterday.  I'll finish them on the grill tomorrow, under the carport  Got a corned beef in the oven for tonight.  It's smelling pretty good in here.  I've been doing a mountain of laundry.  It's always a mountain with me because I have 8 dogs and I do my best not to let my house stink of dogs any more than I'm sure it must since their are 8 of them.  A little house tidying but not *a big clean* because it would be a waste of time with dogs tracking stuff in with wet paws.

I've also been reading through old posts on this forum and feeling thankful that I found this place

I'm going to buy this cook book.  Anyone have it?  http://www.amazon.com/Tacos-Tortas-...nt-20&linkId=0b211d23d35cf0694da5f38c91eecc8c If I'm going to make my own masa harina I'm going to have to learn how to make good stuff to put in the tortillas and tamales.  My wish is to take something to take to the guys at my local Mexican restaurant which is better than they make.  It shouldn't be too difficult.  It's the only decent restaurant in town but it's far from authentic.  I want to blow their socks off (evil grin)


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow Liz....8 dogs - they must keep you very busy! 

I looked a little through that cookbook you linked to, and saved it to look through more later.  That looks like a book that I would love to have.  I love Mexican food.  It's got some great sounding recipes, and nice pics, which I really enjoy in a cookbook.  Thanks for the link! 

We are glad you found this forum, too!


----------



## LizStreithorst

The dogs aren't high maintenance.  I have pet doors.  I live in the sticks where they can run free, but they don't stray far from home.  I was surprised to find out that my closest neighbor had only been visited by my Chow.  Other dogs in the area sometimes come to visit my dogs which always surprises me because mine run out with aggressive barks.  I guess it's a game.  There's always a lot of sniffing but they always end up being friendly to one another. Only my Lhasa mix and the chow require grooming, and since I'm a groomer it's no big deal.

I'm looking at this cook boo, too.  The reviews say that if you don't mind spending a lot of time in the kitchen it's a must have.  I think I need both if I am to blow the socks off native Mexicans.  The Art of Mexican Cooking: Diana Kennedy: 9780307383259: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Addie

The dang nurse is coming tomorrow at 8 a.m. So I will have to wait until nine or so to go shopping. I hate shopping, but when I have a mindset to get it done, then something interrupts it, I don't take it very well. Gosh, I am getting very cranky as I age. This is not the me I like very much. I usually just roll with whatever comes along. 

The nurse was supposed to come Friday at 10:30 a.m. By 11:15 she still wasn't here, so I went out with my daughter. She called fifteen minutes after I left and left a message that she was on her way. A call earlier would have been the thing to do.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Why do you need the dang nurse?


----------



## Addie

LizStreithorst said:


> Why do you need the dang nurse?



Two weeks ago I had a real freaky accident with the dust pan. I was walking by it and my foot caught it just right. It went flying up in the air and came down with the edge hitting my leg. It cut through the first two layers of the skin, and then got infected. So she comes by once a week to make sure it is healing without any new infection again. It keeps the folks who care for me as part of my health plan happy, so I try to cooperate. I can't complain as my medical team really looks after me and it doesn't cost me one single cent. Not even for my meds. And I have a couple that are in the hundreds. The wound is almost closed. Maybe another week or so.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I see.  I had a freak accident once on the tractor.  I had insurance back then but I still paid through the nose.  It has been the only freak bad thing that has happened to me, touch wood.  I hope your accident is the only freak bad thing that happens to you.


----------



## Addie

LizStreithorst said:


> I see.  I had a freak accident once on the tractor.  I had insurance back then but I still paid through the nose.  It has been the only freak bad thing that has happened to me, touch wood.  I hope your accident is the only freak bad thing that happens to you.



I couldn't repeat that accident if I tried. My skin is very thin, and I make it a point to try to take care of it. I had one wound on the same leg that put me in a wheelchair for a year. I ended up getting a huge skin graft on the wound. I still have the wheelchair as a reminder to take care of my skin.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I mixed up a big batch of hamburger for jerky. 4 pounds of farm raised beef and 4 pounds of organically raised gmo free venison. Choose your weapon.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> I mixed up a big batch of hamburger for jerky. 4 pounds of farm raised beef and 4 pounds of organically raised gmo free venison. Choose your weapon.



Just out of curiosity - how do you know what the deer have been eating?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Just out of curiosity - how do you know what the deer have been eating?


Since these are raised deer, I would guess the same way you know what any other free ranging animal eats. The person / people raising them know where they have access to food.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Since these are raised deer, I would guess the same way you know what any other free ranging animal eats. The person / people raising them know where they have access to food.



I didn't see where he said they are raised deer. It's really difficult to contain deer.


----------



## Dawgluver

I suspect Farmer Jon was being facitious.  His deer were probably wild harvested, and ate whatever they wanted.  Our wild deer here just help themselves to whatever I've planted.  It's all non-GMO.  They don't care.

We debated a 45 minute each way Costco run, then decided we didn't want to brave the rainy cold ickyness, so we just hung out at home.  Got a load of laundry done, that's about it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Somebody make it STOP!*

Trying to list the blessings in my life. At this moment, it looks like the Klondike Dark Chocolate coated ice cream is topping my short list. 

The dryer came. Himself got it hooked up in record time. As in it took *forever* to get the two segments of dryer vent hose connected. AND the poor guy bled all over the dryer, the floor, and the step stool. 

Finally I get to wash clothes. Yay! I'm almost out of sox. Wait - what? Why will the washer door not latch? (I have a front-load washer) Arrrrrrgggghhhhh! The connector part in the washer has a broken piece of plastic and the latch in the door can't get in.  At least it's only 9 years old, so finding parts won't be an issue. Himself will be looking for the best deal for that part online - right after he finishes HIS Klondike bar! 

Gotta keep laughing so I don't start crying.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> On my way to a class in making hard & aged cheeses! Tell you all about it later!




OK, GG, dish.  I want to hear about your cheese class!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Trying to list the blessings in my life. At this moment, it looks like the Klondike Dark Chocolate coated ice cream is topping my short list.
> 
> 
> 
> The dryer came. Himself got it hooked up in record time. As in it took *forever* to get the two segments of dryer vent hose connected. AND the poor guy bled all over the dryer, the floor, and the step stool.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I get to wash clothes. Yay! I'm almost out of sox. Wait - what? Why will the washer door not latch? (I have a front-load washer) Arrrrrrgggghhhhh! The connector part in the washer has a broken piece of plastic and the latch in the door can't get in.  At least it's only 9 years old, so finding parts won't be an issue. Himself will be looking for the best deal for that part online - right after he finishes HIS Klondike bar!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta keep laughing so I don't start crying.




Oh crap, CG.  No bueno.  Hope you can find a way to fix this!


----------



## Cheryl J

*Farmer Jon*, I'll take a pound of each, please!   Sounds wonderful. 

*CG, *oh nooooo!  Why can't anything ever be just....well, easy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, I don't fix appliances, just meals.  Himself is on it, looking for the best deal on the part. Then he has to find a video showing someone replacing that part on a Bosch washer, or else he has to find a way to fix a Bosch after watching the repair being made to a Samsung. When I asked if I'd have to call an appliance repairman tomorrow he responded with a resounding "hell NO!"   I might mention that that may have been the first time in a year that he has used a "cuss" word. I seem to use most of the ones allotted to our household...



Cheryl J said:


> ...*CG,*oh nooooo!  Why can't anything ever be just....well, easy.


I Know! I told Himself it's starting...things are falling apart left and right. I told him I want to move, and move NOW, before anything expensive and attached to the house starts to go. If we have to sink much money into this place, I'll feel obligated to stay. And I do NOT want to stay!  Sadly, I'll have to tear myself away from DC again like I did when I got the garage sale rolling. Seems I can accomplish so much more when I'm not online. :


----------



## taxlady

Aw, CG, that stinks. Good luck with the washer repair.


----------



## Addie

Gosh CG. Hurry up and head for the hills of Ohio. Your children are calling you and your heart is telling you to go NOW! If every thing is started to break down, leave before it is yours or Himself's turn. Sounds like Murphy's Law has taken up residence in your home.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Dawgluver said:


> I suspect Farmer Jon was being facitious.  His deer were probably wild harvested, and ate whatever they wanted.  Our wild deer here just help themselves to whatever I've planted.  It's all non-GMO.  They don't care.



Yes I was kind of joking when I said GMO free. I have no idea what they were eating. Most likely corn. Around here there is no GMO free corn. 
It was harvested wild by a friend of mine. He gives me a bunch of meat, I make jerky and we split it. 
The deer population is huge in places along the rivers. The will take out 10-15 rows of field corn. I have seen whole soy bean fields that look like they were just mowed off. Eaten by deer.


----------



## Addie

I went shopping this morning. And it is a good thing I took a look at "My Chart". That is a computer program that my health plan has provided to all their patients. I can order new scripts, read the results of any tests, and get notices of upcoming appointments  with any of the many specialists I see.

I turn on the program and there is a message that the nurse has changed the time from 8 a.m. to 12:30 p.m. I called and cancelled the appointment. The wound is completely healed and I have to go see me medical team this Friday and to pick up all of my meds refills. All she was coming for was to look at it and change the dressing. I can do all of that myself. Without the aggravation of waiting for someone to come when they say they are. The wound is completely healed and there is no infection.

So off I went to get my shopping out of the way. I bought two beautiful large Haddock filets. I asked the deli man to remove the skin. I get them home and there they are, in all their glory including the *skin* I asked him to remove. So I skinned them myself. I am now going to lay down and take a much deserved nap. All the meats are wrapped and in the freezer, and the groceries where they should be.


----------



## Chef Munky

Working on reorganizing my mom's things that my sister sent.
I'll be burning some Cd's to my H/D. Converting VHS tapes to.

Getting to her sewing, craft, jewelry has been a weekend long task.
Still looking for my dining room table. It's all of her stitchery material and especially all the flosses she accumulated is mind blowing. She didn't mess around that's for sure.

I think the most precious thing that my sister put into the box at the last minute was the best of all. My mom had kept for all these years my 2 most favorite books that I read when I was a little girl. My Nancy Drew The Mystery At Lilac Inn,an my Little House On The Prairie. I had thought they were gone forever a long time ago.


----------



## blissful

Yesterday, planted some of our onions. Today, planting 3 kinds of potatoes.


----------



## Andy M.

Haven't had these for a while.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ooo, bagels.  The closest we can get to real bagels by us is an hour away, so we took a ride a couple of weeks ago and bought a dozen. Still have four left in the freezer.

I have my first batch of pickles going. I'm just biding my time until we can actually eat them. Last week the little store one town over had fresh pickling cukes that did not have wax on them. Yay! I put them up in my quart crock on Saturday. Every time I go down the basement I smell *pickles*! I'll start checking them on Thursday, then put them into an old Clausen's jar and shove them into the back of the refrigerator for a month. It seems they mellow so nicely if we let them age.


----------



## Chef Munky

Looking for another Excalibur Dehydrator that's within my low budget cheap ways. Loaned it to my son who's been endlessly using it. 
Wow how much they cost now from when I bought mine a few years ago. It's outrageous. 
Should I be charging him a loaner fee?
The counter where it was put sure looks lonely without it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the local greenhouse/garden center.  I was greeted there by one of the resident dogs, who presented me with a very slimy, sandy tennis ball.  Unfortunately, I throw like a girl, so she was probably a bit disappointed with my distance, though she kept bringing it back to me.

I'm cutting way back on annuals this year, my shrubs and perennials have pretty much swallowed up all the prime real estate.  I did get a few tomato plants, some nice coleus and petunias, ornamental sweet potato vines, and my Magilla Perillas.  I wanted to get there before Mother's Day.  It's a very popular place, and tends to get swarmed and picked over by Mother's Day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, yummm! Homemade bagels, and pickles! Looks and sounds so good, *Andy* and *CG. *

Just waiting on Tyler to get here at 3. Sometimes I go get him, sometimes my daughter takes off work for 15 minutes to bring him over. He will be "*sooooo* hungry, Gramma...!"  when he gets here, so 'snack' is first thing and always pretty big. A typical after school snack for him is a cup of yogurt (he loves Chobani), celery sticks and peanut butter, a banana, a bowl of sliced apple or watermelon, Goldfish crackers or some other crunchy, chocolate milk, and 2 cookies.  

*Dawg*...cute story about the resident garden center dog with the tennis ball! We have one small mom and pop owned bookstore in town, and whenever I go in, Oliver is there somewhere. He's a 3 legged kitty and a sweetheart. This pic cracks me up because it says 'Warning - Not For Private Use' on the box, but Oliver begs to differ.


----------



## Dawgluver

Whoa, Cheryl, Tyler sure can pack it away!  Good for him!

Sweet kitty.  There's a bookstore in Mpls, near where my brother lives, that has roaming chickens, cats, and a ferret.  Probably some other critters too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> *Whoa, Cheryl, Tyler sure can pack it away!* Good for him!
> 
> Sweet kitty. There's a bookstore in Mpls, near where my brother lives, that has roaming chickens, cats, and a ferret. Probably some other critters too.


 
He does! He's slender, always on the go, and still eats a good dinner at home, so I don't have a problem with giving him extras of fruits and such. He knows he can only have 1 cup of choc milk and no more than 2 cookies, though.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> He does! He's slender, always on the go, and still eats a good dinner at home, so I don't have a problem with giving him extras of fruits and such. He knows he can only have 1 cup of choc milk and no more than 2 cookies, though.



My granddaughter was like that. Ever since she could sit up and feed herself. No child size helpings for her. Today at 22 y.o. she still eats the same way and takes a size 0 dress. As much as I love her, deep down inside me I hold  a hatred for her when she complains that she can't find anything to fit. "Everything I try on is always too big."  Sure kid, rub it in.


----------



## Addie

I have been sitting here reading the news. What is going on in Alberta? Isn't Alberta where the prairies are? I know that Saskatchewan is Canada's bread basket. 

My sympathies to the folks of Alberta. I just hope and pray that no lives are lost or even homes.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I have been sitting here reading the news. What is going on in Alberta? Isn't Alberta where the prairies are? I know that Saskatchewan is Canada's bread basket.
> 
> My sympathies to the folks of Alberta. I just hope and pray that no lives are lost or even homes.


They are having record heat, 32.6°C (90.7°F). I'm really concerned because Fort McMurray is pretty much the centre of the tar sands.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I had some quiet time this evening after Anna went to bed, and just became overwhelmed at how just little things are soooooo special.

What an awesome feeling!


----------



## taxlady

Oh my goodness, it's awful in Fort McMurray, AB. They have evacuated the whole city because of the wild fire. Whole neighbourhoods are gone.

If you are on FB and have friends in or near Fort McMurray, see if they have checked in: https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/fortmcmurray-wildfire-may03-2016/ 

Here's a CBC report on the fire:
Fort McMurray wildfire remains out of control after city evacuated - Edmonton - CBC News


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Oh my goodness, it's awful in Fort McMurray, AB. They have evacuated the whole city because of the wild fire. Whole neighbourhoods are gone.
> 
> If you are on FB and have friends in or near Fort McMurray, see if they have checked in: https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/fortmcmurray-wildfire-may03-2016/
> 
> Here's a CBC report on the fire:
> Fort McMurray wildfire remains out of control after city evacuated - Edmonton - CBC News



Heaven knows that specially in California, we have wild fires every year. The running joke throughout the U.S. is that California does have four season They have the dry season, the fire season, the rainy season, and then the mudslide season. And when they have a wildfire season, it is a season to not be forgotten. So much destruction and loss. Here's hoping for the very best for Ft. McMurray.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> View attachment 24697
> 
> Haven't had these for a while.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here at 9:20 and just closed the door. The driver for Winthrop was here to pick me up. This was the first I heard that I had an appointment. I am in my night clothes. I need a shower, haven't eaten anything, and am not going in. They could have notified me yesterday. Via email or a phone call. If they can't get their act together, I am going to file a formal report and complaint. 

They have a new head nurse and she just happens to be my nurse. It is her job to schedule my appointments. I honestly do not think she is up to the job. Before her predecessor left, the three of us and sat down and went over my needs and expectations. I have to admit I have been so spoiled these past eight years by my former nurse. I realize that there is a learning curve for my new nurse. So for now I am keeping my mouth shut and hope she learns her job a lot faster from here on in.


----------



## blissful

taxlady said:


> Oh my goodness, it's awful in Fort McMurray, AB. They have evacuated the whole city because of the wild fire. Whole neighbourhoods are gone.
> 
> If you are on FB and have friends in or near Fort McMurray, see if they have checked in: https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck/fortmcmurray-wildfire-may03-2016/
> 
> Here's a CBC report on the fire:
> Fort McMurray wildfire remains out of control after city evacuated - Edmonton - CBC News



My cousin lives in Fort McMurray and we are keeping track of her and her family and friends through facebook. They evacuated last night with friends, in cars, not sure where they are going. Many surrounding places are offering free showers and sometimes free lodging during the evacuation. Many prayers going their way.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Hit the farmers market this morning.  

I picked up a Martha Washington geranium for mom's grave and some produce for me. 

No local produce yet so I hit the 3-4-5 Guys.  The guys sell three heaping quart baskets of imported produce for $5.00.  They have good quality, fair prices and they always cause some type of commotion to amuse the shoppers.


----------



## Dawgluver

More weeding and brush cleanup.  Blech.  A very nice day for it, though, no bugs.

I also harvested a bunch of my neighbor's rhubarb.  There may be some canning in the near future.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Puttering around the kitchen this morning! 

Broke down yesterday's roast chicken, put the skin and bones on the stove to simmer for stock.  Popped a couple of meal sized bags of chicken into the freezer.

Peeled and chopped some tomatoes for a small pot of stewed tomatoes.  

Packing a box of odds and ends for the charity shop.

Enjoying a cup of reheated coffee and checking DC.

Life is good!


----------



## creative

I have just eaten a bloody egg!  No, I am not swearing - the egg was totally bloody     i.e. not blood clots.  

It was my last egg and everything else was ready to eat, e.g. toast etc.  I quickly did a google search and it seems it is OK, i.e. not that the egg was fertilising but that the chicken was stressed.  Apparently workers are supposed to look out for this and take them out.

When it was cooked (poached), the redness had all but disappeared....just leaving a very faint pinkness to the eggwhite.  Tasted OK.  

Has anyone else had this experience and eaten the egg?


----------



## Dawgluver

Creative, a bloody egg would have been a deal breaker for me.  Good for you to have the fortitude to eat it!

I'm rhubarbing in the rain.  Now, what to do with it.  I'm probably going to freeze a bunch, make some jam and sauce, maybe some juice.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Creative, a bloody egg would have been a deal breaker for me.  Good for you to have the fortitude to eat it!
> 
> I'm rhubarbing in the rain.  Now, what to do with it.  I'm probably going to freeze a bunch, make some jam and sauce, maybe some juice.



This was a new one on me! 

Pickled Rhubarb Recipe - WellPreserved


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> This was a new one on me!
> 
> Pickled Rhubarb Recipe - WellPreserved




This interests me greatly, AB!  May have to give it a whirl!

Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm on my way to the dentist  I like her a lot, but I'm about over getting this stupid crown. This is probably the fourth time I've been there to have it installed. The fit and color have not been right. Not looking forward to that shot in the mouth 

But I am looking forward to treating myself to a barbecue sandwich and fries afterward!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I'm on my way to the dentist  I like her a lot, but I'm about over getting this stupid crown. This is probably the fourth time I've been there to have it installed. The fit and color have not been right. Not looking forward to that shot in the mouth
> 
> But I am looking forward to treating myself to a barbecue sandwich and fries afterward!




I'm no wuss, but those novocaine shots make me cringe.  Hope your crown comes out right this time!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Creative, a bloody egg would have been a deal breaker for me.  Good for you to have the fortitude to eat it!
> 
> I'm rhubarbing in the rain.  Now, what to do with it.  I'm probably going to freeze a bunch, make some jam and sauce, maybe some juice.



No bloody egg for me, either. Ew.

Dawg, here are a few more ideas for preserving rhubarb. The roasted compote sounds really good: Small Batch Strawberry Rhubarb Jam + Rhubarb Recipes from the Archives - Food in Jars


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I'm no wuss, but those novocaine shots make me cringe.  Hope your crown comes out right this time!



Thanks, Dawg! See you later!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have stores in three different directions that I want to hit before the week is up. I'm trying to decide if I want to head west or south today. Or maybe I'll stay home, eat chocolate, and try to weed my garden using mind meld and talking the weeds into jumping in the weed bucket. 



GotGarlic said:


> I'm on my way to the dentist  I like her a lot, but I'm about over getting this stupid crown. This is probably the fourth time I've been there to have it installed. The fit and color have not been right. Not looking forward to that shot in the mouth
> 
> But I am looking forward to treating myself to a barbecue sandwich and fries afterward!


Hope you're fourth time is the charm, *GG*. I have one crown, a back molar, so the only person who really sees it IS my dentist. I'm due for a second one this year, and it's one tooth space nearer the front of my mouth. We'd better get that color right, or I just won't smile wide after that.  ~ About that novocaine? I swear ever since the last time I got a shot the right side of my smile just isn't as "up" as it used to be. Great, a crooked smile.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, Dawg! See you later!




How's your tooth doing, GG?


----------



## bakechef

Got hail damage on my car a week ago. Made an appointment with the adjuster.  I was directed to the Lowe's Home Improvement parking lot.  Apparently there were a lot of us, because they have a "catastrophe center" set up there in the parking lot.  There is an RV and tents set up to deal with the volume!

This is the second time in 3 years that my car has been pummeled with hail (different car last time).  Apparently not far down the road there was larger hail that caused even more damage.  To be honest I thought for sure that we had lost windows in the house, it felt like we were under attack, but all the windows are intact!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> How's your tooth doing, GG?



This one's a keeper!


----------



## GotGarlic

Bummer about your car, bakechef! Glad your windows made it through!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> This one's a keeper!



That's great.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> This one's a keeper!




Yay!  Fourth time's the charm!

I couldn't stand it, I had to pick some more rhubarb.  I hate to see it go to waste.  My neighbor is fairly newly divorced and doesn't use it anyway, so I just give him a jar of homemade rhubarb jam, he likes it.

Yeeks about the hail, BC!  Glad your windows survived intact!  Bummer about your car.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad to hear this crown "took", GG.  Hopefully no more dentist visits for a while! 

bakechef, sorry to hear about your car.  That must have been one gnarly hailstorm for them to set up a catastrophe center!  Yikes! Good to hear your house windows are intact.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What ^Cheryl^ said, *bakechef*. After all, it would have been a whole lot more difficult to drive your house to the Lowe's lot.

*GG*, good to hear you like the color. Smile pretty for us, OK?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm no wuss, but those novocaine shots make me cringe.  Hope your crown comes out right this time!



Once I get that first shot, I don't care about the rest of them. By then I don't feel any of them. What I am not looking forward to is having all four wisdom teeth removed. I had both upper and lower teeth all removed at the same time with just Novocain.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Its been raining so I have not been planting like I should be. But i have been keeping busy. So far this week.....

Went and stole the top half of a corn crib from my brothers place. 

I finished my chicken pen. 

My brother and I talked our boss into getting another antique tractor to play with. So we tuned it up and changed all the fluids.

Today its raining again. I have no idea what I will do today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What a cool tractor, *Farmer Jon*! I hope the rain stops for now, and starts up again right when you need it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching Prince's Purple Rain and making sweet biscuits for strawberry shortcake.


----------



## bakechef

Thank's all.  It's a relatively small inconvenience in the grand scheme of life.  I'll have wheels through this whole ordeal, and my deductible for hail is pretty small.  It could have been worse!


----------



## Souschef

*B-25 flight*

I went to a nearby airport in the county today and took a half hour flight in a B-25! I asked the pilot to fly over our home and our local airport. I called Kayelle and the airport to let them know we were coming. The pilot took off, turned right, and flew up our valley over our home and airport! I was in the tail taking pictures, and it was fantastic!


----------



## Andy M.

Very cool!  I'd love to be a tail gunner with a camera in a B-25.


----------



## Cheryl J

How exciting, Souschef!  That's a great aerial pic.


----------



## Souschef

Cheryl J said:


> How exciting, Souschef!  That's a great aerial pic.


Thank you, Cheryl. Tomorrow I hope to get more as I will be taking instruction to fly the B-25.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice photos, *Souschef*! Himself is jealous. That's neat that you'll be certified to fly one of those older ladies.


----------



## Souschef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice photos, *Souschef*! Himself is jealous. That's neat that you'll be certified to fly one of those older ladies.


Thanks for the wishes, CG, but I do not have enough money for that. This was on my bucket list since seeing the movie "Forever Young". I will just fly it this once, like the jet I did some years ago.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, OK. When you said this



Souschef said:


> Thank you, Cheryl. Tomorrow I hope to get more as I will be taking instruction to fly the B-25.



I took it to mean that you were going to end up certified. T'would be nice if we were all born rich instead of good-looking, right?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm messing around with rhubarb sauce.  The neighbor who told me to help myself last year to his rhubarb plants told DH and Beagle that he really enjoyed last year's sauce, so I'll certainly have to give him another container this year.  I added a package of raspberry jello, because, why not?


----------



## Souschef

*I did it!*



Souschef said:


> Thank you, Cheryl. Tomorrow I hope to get more as I will be taking instruction to fly the B-25.


What a day! After sweatting out the weather, we took off with another B-25 and a P-51. We met up over my valley and then flew to Santa Barbara. The other 2 planes were put on display, and we flew back towards our home airport. I got into the copilot's seat and spent about 45 minutes flying the plane. It was an absolute thrill!


----------



## Chef Munky

Souschef said:


> What a day! After sweatting out the weather, we took off with another B-25 and a P-51. We met up over my valley and then flew to Santa Barbara. The other 2 planes were put on display, and we flew back towards our home airport. I got into the copilot's seat and spent about 45 minutes flying the plane. It was an absolute thrill!



Awesome!!!! Glad you had a good time. Is Kayelle ok after that?

I think I'd have to sleep that one off. Don't tell me nothin'!

Ok, now you have half of us all jealous.

Quick ? for you. About 2 weeks ago, I was planting flowers in the front yard.
I heard a plane with an unusual sound flying low enough so that you could see that it was one of the oldies. It had 2 large white bands that I could make out. Grey color.

Asked hubby to come out and look. It also had a smaller kind of plane flying close by that looked like the one you fly.
I told him that's an old war plane. He said it wasn't.

So was it? 

We seem to live in an area that's a military path (whatchamacallit) helicopters sometimes fly so low the windows rattle. Were on the Good year tire blimps path. Met life's to.


----------



## Souschef

*Did my good deed for today*

A neighbor was moving and had an estate sale. One of the items was an 18 qt Nesco Roaster. As i walked by today, it was sitting in the carport next to an outlet. They wanted $5 for it! Well i plugged it in and it did not work, so I had someone take it inside and plug it in. Lo and behold it worked! Apparently the outside plugs did not work, which was why nobody else bought it.
I bought it and gave it to the lady across the street that needed one. I told her the next time she made tamales we wanted a couple


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Just killing time...*

We need to leave in an hour to drive up the street and collect my SIL and her husband. They are flying to UT on a 5:30AM flight; to save them some money, we're dropping them off at the airport. Parking for the time they are gone would be almost $100.  I told her they could return the favor by hosting a Memorial Day cookout at their house. Now we just have to hope we remember to pick them up when they return.  She'd better send me a text when they're leaving UT to come home...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got the large flower bed planted with purchased flowers yesterday, seeds just were not going to be fast enough for me to enjoy, but I have strategically planted the seeds for a later show of flowers.  Today the yard beyond the sidewalk.  It's so cloudy (no rain) I have not even gotten a tan.


----------



## Katie H

Been spending time in my studio today just playin' around and enjoying the company of my girls, Sally and Bella.

I like to have something to to with my hands while I watch TV at night so today I'm cutting 3-inch strips out of plastic shopping bags.  I'm crocheting a plastic mat out of them and I've about run out of strips in my pile.  I should have nearly 200 when I finish today.  Then I'll have to find something else to amuse me.  The studio is such a cheerful pleasant place that I get lost when I'm there.  No worries, though, I have plenty of grandchild projects to keep me busy for several lifetimes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Been spending time in my studio today just playin' around and enjoying the company of my girls, Sally and Bella.
> 
> I like to have something to to with my hands while I watch TV at night so today I'm cutting 3-inch strips out of plastic shopping bags.  I'm crocheting a plastic mat out of them and I've about run out of strips in my pile.  I should have nearly 200 when I finish today.  Then I'll have to find something else to amuse me.  The studio is such a cheerful pleasant place that I get lost when I'm there.  No worries, though, I have plenty of grandchild projects to keep me busy for several lifetimes.



That's pretty interesting, Katie. I was wondering what you would do with plastic mats, so I did a search and found this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/57069120248373616/

Amazing what creative people can come up with


----------



## creative

I went for a sunday roast dinner lunch at a local pub (not been there before but I was informed that the roast potatoes were done in goose fat and not, as many pubs tend to do - deep fried!).

I took a chance and had the beef (which was topside - not normally a typical joint for roasting ... more suited to braising).  It was surprisingly tender but oh...WHAT a disappointment the roast potatoes were!  Although they looked authentically brown, their _exterior_ was SOFT i.e. not crunchy.  Also they were volcanically hot, like food sometimes is when emerging from a microwave.  This is probably how they were treated (heated up this way)...it would certainly account for their soft exterior. (I am familiar with pies being heated in a microwave emerging with damp, soft pastry).  Oh well....I have another local pub to try for a sunday roast.


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> That's pretty interesting, Katie. I was wondering what you would do with plastic mats, so I did a search and found this: https://www.pinterest.com/pin/57069120248373616/
> 
> Amazing what creative people can come up with



I don't remember where I heard about the mats, but the ones I'm making will be smallish because I'm going to put them in the bottom of Sally and Bella's sleeping baskets this winter.  Should keep them cozy under their blankies.

I'm also going to make a larger one to use under the pool ladder on the outside of the pool to keep things from getting too mucky and to aid in bringing in grass, etc. into the pool when we get in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from our biannual Costco run.  I now have enough paper products to last me most of the rest of my life.  I was really impressed with the Kirkland brand of facial tissue, it was really tough and very soft.  I go through a lot of kleenex.

The vultures were swooping in on the samples.  A man, his daughter, and I were patiently waiting for a bean burrito slice, and a guy just stuck his arm in and grabbed up the last sample.

Our closest Costco is apparently an ugly stepsister.  I looked high and low for the Kirkland facewipes, none to be found anywhere.  DH thought he found them over by the dog food aisle, but those were buttwipes.  Not quite the same.


----------



## GotGarlic

I wanted to take some close-up pictures when DH and I were working the bees with our friend, but I couldn't select anything on the touch screen on my phone with the beekeeper gloves on. So I'm taking the copper wire from an old Palm PDA and sewing it onto my beekeeper glove, like this: How to Make Touch Screen Gloves | Digital Landing


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Just got back from our biannual Costco run. I now have enough paper products to last me most of the rest of my life. I was really impressed with the Kirkland brand of facial tissue, it was really tough and very soft. I go through a lot of kleenex.
> 
> The vultures were swooping in on the samples. A man, his daughter, and I were patiently waiting for a bean burrito slice, and a guy just stuck his arm in and grabbed up the last sample.
> 
> Our closest Costco is apparently an ugly stepsister. *I looked high and low for the Kirkland facewipes, none to be found anywhere. DH thought he found them over by the dog food aisle, but those were buttwipes. Not quite the same.*


 
 No, not quite!  I love the Kirkland facial towelettes, Dawg.  Sorry you couldn't find any this time.  The last time I was in Costco - at least a year and a half ago - I found them in kind of a weird place, but I don't remember where.  I bought 3 boxes of them.


----------



## Cheryl J

What I've been doing compared to what you all have been doing, is not nearly as much fun. I've been on a cleaning and throwing stuff away binge for the past 2 days.  I might be going up to the Sacramento area in NoCal to visit my aunt and uncle for a few days in the coming week, and want to come home to a clean house with as little to do as possible.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> No, not quite!  I love the Kirkland facial towelettes, Dawg.  Sorry you couldn't find any this time.  The last time I was in Costco - at least a year and a half ago - I found them in kind of a weird place, but I don't remember where.  I bought 3 boxes of them.




The facewipes have ALWAYS been in the first aisle before the soap and shampoo here!  How dare Costco!  

And of course, nobody around to ask.  The food sample people probably have no idea.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...The food sample people probably have no idea.



At last around here, the free sample people don't work for Costco.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> The facewipes have ALWAYS been in the first aisle before the soap and shampoo here!  How dare Costco!
> 
> And of course, nobody around to ask.  The food sample people probably have no idea.



Try COSTCO online, I think they have free shipping, also try Jet.com.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Try COSTCO online, I think they have free shipping, also try Jet.com.




Thanks, AB, that was to be my next step.  It's a travesty, I tell ya!

I have a few 15 packs left, and I rip the wipes in half, so they're good for 30 days.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, AB, that was to be my next step. It's a travesty, I tell ya!
> 
> I have a few 15 packs left, and *I rip the wipes in half*, so they're good for 30 days.


 
Good idea! 

I keep a pack of them in the drawer of the end table in my living room next to the recliner. Nice for a quick facial wipe before I inevitably fall asleep.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> What I've been doing compared to what you all have been doing, is not nearly as much fun. I've been on a cleaning and throwing stuff away binge for the past 2 days.  I might be going up to the Sacramento area in NoCal to visit my aunt and uncle for a few days in the coming week, and want to come home to a clean house with as little to do as possible.



Like you I've been doing the same for a few weeks. Binging and tossing out things is much easier when I can do it alone. Were up to at least 2 dump runs, and have about $200.00 in recyclables to be turned in. 

When I've had the time I've been planting flat after flat of free flowers and plants. I think more is heading my way today. The plants and flowers that didn't sell are being given away. They've remembered my fessing up to my mistake a few weeks ago  and have been telling my son to fill up the cars trunk with what it can hold. "Your Mom will love them!"
Gee thanks Wally...?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have 8 Rosy Glow Barberry bushes to plant and it's raining.  Looks like I'm getting a shower whether I want one or not.  The front flower bed is almost done, found a penstemon and two anemones.  Also going to plat a Flowering Almond.  Then I have a backyard full of weeds to kill.  All this after I run into town for my prescriptions...and I slept in today.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Like you I've been doing the same for a few weeks. Binging and tossing out things is much easier when I can do it alone. Were up to at least 2 dump runs, and have about $200.00 in recyclables to be turned in........


 
 I don't know why I do that...when I'm planning on being gone from the house for more than a few days I feel like I've got to clean and purge.  Next thing you know I'll be leaving a note for my survivors to delete my browsing history on my laptop.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have 8 Rosy Glow Barberry bushes to plant and it's raining. Looks like I'm getting a shower whether I want one or not. The front flower bed is almost done, found a penstemon and two anemones. Also going to plat a Flowering Almond. Then I have a backyard full of weeds to kill. All this after I run into town for my prescriptions...and I slept in today.


 
Glad you got to sleep in today Princess, and it sure sounds like you've been busy in the yard of your new home. Glad the weather has been cooperating at least a little.  Flowering Almonds are SO pretty!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> No, not quite!  I love the Kirkland facial towelettes, Dawg.  Sorry you couldn't find any this time.  The last time I was in Costco - at least a year and a half ago - I found them in kind of a weird place, but I don't remember where.  I bought 3 boxes of them.




Huh.  Upon further inspection, the familiar blue box facewipes are now in lavendar boxes, and people are not happy.  Though apparently it's the same formula, just a different color.  I ordered some from Costco with free shipping.


----------



## creative

....saying goodbye to this forum - time to move on to where appreciation of organic food is not given such a hard time!  

Thanks to all those that have supported me here e.g. via likes and PMs.


----------



## Souschef

*Flight Review*

Today I passed my Biennial Flight Review that allows me to fly for another 2 years before I need another one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats, *Souschef*! Glad to hear you can keep making your Angel Flights.


I'm trying to make my head stop spinning.  Spent a few hours online checking out signing up for Medicare. So much government speak! I'll just call my current medical insurance provider and talk to a medicare specialist. The conversation should be brief - since Himself is happy with his plan, I'll just say "I'll take what he has".


----------



## Andy M.

CG, A&B supplements are pretty standard across companies. There are differences in the Rx coverage which is extra. Look for ins. co. Websites that let you price out your Rx to see which plan is best for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Andy*. I'm fortunate in that I don't have to worry about expensive meds. Two cheap maintenance meds, even if I were to absorb the entire cost with no insurance. After checking with Himself, it sounds like his plan will be very good coverage for me, too. Even though he is on more meds for more conditions than anyone should be, and has routine bloodwork, I don't have to write checks for out of pocket costs. His is a mid-level silver plan. Besides, after paying over $500. a month for my insurance premium through the health connector, even the best Platinum plan is looking pretty cheap to me.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks, *Andy*. I'm fortunate in that I don't have to worry about expensive meds. Two cheap maintenance meds, even if I were to absorb the entire cost with no insurance. After checking with Himself, it sounds like his plan will be very good coverage for me, too. Even though he is on more meds for more conditions than anyone should be, and has routine bloodwork, I don't have to write checks for out of pocket costs. His is a mid-level silver plan. Besides, after paying over $500. a month for my insurance premium through the health connector, even the best Platinum plan is looking pretty cheap to me.



Rx aside, I haven't paid a cent for medical care since I went on medicare with the A&B supplements.


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> Today I passed my Biennial Flight Review that allows me to fly for another 2 years before I need another one.


^ Like. Many congrats, Souschef!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Huh. Upon further inspection, *the familiar blue box facewipes are now in lavendar boxes*, and people are not happy. Though apparently it's the same formula, just a different color. I ordered some from Costco with free shipping.


Thanks for the info, Dawg!  Why can't they just keep the familiar packaging colors I'm used to seeing. The noive.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks for the info, Dawg!  Why can't they just keep the familiar packaging colors I'm used to seeing. The noive.




Indeed!  I circled round and round in the cosmetic/pharm aisles searching for the familiar blue facewipe box.  Thankfully that gave DH time to peruse the men's clothing dept.

The reviews are mixed.  Many say it's totally different, others say it's the same.  We shall see.


----------



## Addie

I stripped the carcass of the roasted chicken. Good grief! There is a lot of meat there. We will make just enough chicken salad for two and I will break up the rest in small packets. Each packet will make two salad sandwiches. 

I have to remember that with the additions of celery, mayonnaise and onions to make each packet just a wee bit smaller. Neither one of us eats more than one sandwich at a sitting.


----------



## Addie

Spike brought me a good size package of Liverwurst ends. They don't show up too often. I guess it is not one of the bigger sellers like Mortadella. I love it and will have a half sandwich tonight for my evening meal. 

I know, I am one of those weird folks that love liver. Along with any other products made from it.


----------



## Dawgluver

I made up a bunch of pseudo Egg McMuffins for the freezer with Costco Canadian bacon and cheddar slices.  DH wisely brought home a package of regular English muffins instead of the whole wheat ones from Walmart.  Good choice.  And I used up a few eggs past their use by date, not that it bothers me.


----------



## Katie H

Lovely clear night tonight.  This gave me the perfect opportunity to step outside and enjoy the full (Blue) moon.  Sooooo beautiful and I've been able to watch it rise slowly as I sat in my place on the sofa.  Could see it climb in the sky through the front door windows.  Nice treat.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Lovely clear night tonight.  This gave me the perfect opportunity to step outside and enjoy the full (Blue) moon.  Sooooo beautiful and I've been able to watch it rise slowly as I sat in my place on the sofa.  Could see it climb in the sky through the front door windows.  Nice treat.



Sounds so peaceful. My windows face north. And they are way back in an alcove. I don't even get to see daylight unless I raise the blinds.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am relaxing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's that time of year again - swap the winter tops for the summer ones; clean the window frames and glass inside and out and put the clean screens back in. After being in boxes all winter, I always like to do a quick wash with the tops before I put them on hangers. I'm all done with mine, about half-way with Himself's (he has WAY more clothes than I do, seriously!). I have about half the screens washed (16 house windows, 6 sun room windows), and just the front-upstairs windows ready for those screens. Need to get this all done between raindrops, too, before temps climb to 80 on Wednesday!  Thank goodness for central air when it gets that hot. Just so long as it's cool enough to sleep at night, we'll go with open windows, though.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I got all the toys out. Spread manure, disk and plant sweet corn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

With help from my Dad we got 4 of the Barberry bushes planted...I have a hedge!  Still need to get five planted today.  And I have to stay out of the farm store, I keep dragging home more things to plant.  Pics are forthcoming, but not until I have it done.


----------



## bakechef

Getting ready to go to the dentist to pick up my new partial denture.  This has been quite a procedure.  My current one fits like a glove, but the first one they made somehow got bent slightly and they had to start over.  I wanted a new one since the one I have has been repaired and I thought it would be a good idea to have a backup instead of super glue! 

When I was there they said the appointment was at 12:30 but the email said 12:00 so I'll just show up at 12 and see what happens.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just back from delivering the Memorial Day pots to the cemeteries.

I stopped at the market in search of a small wedge of watermelon, no luck!  My only choices were a half watermelon for $6.01 or a whole watermelon for $3.99! 

I went to plan B and ended up with a banana, an apple and an orange.  When I got home I added a snack cup of pineapple tidbits in juice and a few frozen seedless grapes to make a fruit salad that will last me for a couple of days.


----------



## Katie H

Right now I should say my perfume is _GARLIQUE No. 5._  I just spent the last little while making a wet adobo for the Puerto Rican roast pork shoulder I'm planning to cook on Sunday.  Omigosh the rub smells divine and, now, the shoulder has been slit, the slits filled with rub, and the rest of the rub slathered over the outside.  Has to cure for three days and is rotated during the curing.  Can't wait for Sunday dinner.

In our house, garlic is one of the basic food groups.  Even though it's only the two of us it's not unusual to go through one to two heads per week.


----------



## roadfix

Thinking about my equipment list for my solo bikepacking over-nighter in the local mountains this coming weekend.


----------



## Addie

Because my windows are set back into an alcove of sorts, when you look out the windows at the elevator, you get a perfect view of mine. Last night Pirate used silicone on the tracks. Today is one of our warmer days this spring. So even though they shut off the heat today and put on the AC, I have chosen to open my windows as far as I can. 

The maintenance department has not been on the ball ever since I moved into this building. There are some apartment where the tenant can't even open the windows an inch. All the tracks need some silicone. So as a result, while waiting for the elevator, folks have been looking at my two windows that are open as far as they can go. I have been getting phone calls asking me how come my windows are open so high, yet they can't even budge theirs. I tell them about the silicone.

"Oh, do you think your son could come do mine?"

"No, first you have to buy the silicone at a hardware store and then call the office to create a 'work order' and have Maintenance do it." 

I know my reply has a bit of meanness in it. But I no longer offer the services of my two boys. Pirate has neuropathy really bad and has been falling a lot lately. And there are days when Spike puts in more than eight hours doing his own work. Plus there are 40 apartments in this building. I am not going to supply every one silicone for free. That is what the Maintenance Department is for.

I get  "Oh", after I give them instructions for getting theirs done. And a quick hang up.  Sorry folks. So now I am no longer your friend. I am sure the Gossip Club has made me the topic of the day. It won't be the first time. Now ask me if I care.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pitting cherries.  We have a bunch of mediocre ones that are on their last legs, so I washed and stemmed them, put them between parchment sheets, and ran my rolling pin over them a few times.  Made it really easy to squeeze out the pits, better than doing it one by one.  I used surgical gloves this time, having had purple fingernails before.  I couldn't find my usual cherry pitter, and this worked pretty slick.  I'll make some microwave cherry jam to stir into Greek yogurt.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Pitting cherries. We have a bunch of mediocre ones that are on their last legs, so I washed and stemmed them, *put them between parchment sheets, and ran my rolling pin over them a few times. Made it really easy to squeeze out the pits,* better than doing it one by one. I used surgical gloves this time, having had purple fingernails before. I couldn't find my usual cherry pitter, and this worked pretty slick. I'll make some microwave cherry jam to stir into Greek yogurt.


 
What a great idea, Dawg! I LOVE cherries and have about a pound of the little beauties that need to be eaten.  I'll order a cherry pitter from Amazon tomorrow (I kept forgetting before) but your method will work until it arrives!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> What a great idea, Dawg! I LOVE cherries and have about a pound of the little beauties that need to be eaten.  I'll order a cherry pitter from Amazon tomorrow (I kept forgetting before) but your method will work until it arrives!




Thanks Cheryl!  It works great if they don't have to be purdy.  One of the pitting methods I'd read about suggested using a rubber mallet.  Unfortunately, when I looked in the garage and the basement, there were no rubber mallets to be found, even though DH and I used to have 4 between us.  Apparently SOMEONE managed to misplace all of them.  (Hint:  it wasn't I).

Hence, the improvisation with the rarely-used rolling pin.


----------



## Cheryl J

Uh oh....someone is in the doghouse again. ;-) 

Nope, they don't have to be purdy - I'll just stir some into yogurt and top my French vanilla ice cream with them. They'll be gone in 2 days.   Just didn't want them to go to waste, considering the price of fresh cherries. LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

There are other uses for rolling pins...


----------



## rodentraiser

I am watching The Man From Laramie on my computer. When I'm done with that, I get to go pack some more wicker.

I answered a Craig's List ad several weeks ago asking $50 for 40+ pieces of miniature wicker pieces. There were actually 75 pieces and after a friend and I had taken our pick (we share everything), I posted a picture of the rest on my miniature forum. Instantly, people were asking if they could buy some. So....I took pictures and made up a price list and for the last two weeks, have been filling orders and mailing out wicker. As soon as my movie's over, I have two more boxes to pack for shipping tomorrow. 

It's fun, but if I never see a piece of miniature wicker again, it'll be way too soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> There are other uses for rolling pins...


 
Very true!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> ... I'll make some microwave cherry jam to stir into Greek yogurt.



What? Microwave jam? Details, please...


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> What? Microwave jam? Details, please...




I just squished and pitted a bunch of elderly cherries and sprinkled them with a bit of sugar and a packet of TrueLemon.  Will let them sit in the fridge overnight to mascerate, then will cook them for a few minutes in the microwave.

I'll let you know how it turns out!  It may be what a good friend calls "a noble experiment".


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Very true!



Uh oh! Run Mr. Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> What? Microwave jam? Details, please...




This actually turned out good, and a great use for "meh" cherries.  I put the squished cherries and sugar in a microwave pyrex, covered, nuked on half power for 5 minutes, stirred, and nuked for another 5 minutes.  Nuked some more until it got jam-like.  I stirred it into some Greek yogurt along with some homemade rhubarb sauce and a T. of honey.  DH said it was the best yogurt ever.  Cherries and rhubarb are a nice combination.

I guess it was more preserves than jam, but it probably could be used as freezer jam.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Greek yoghurt and cherries are my current breakfast of choice. I like a palm full of sliced almonds in that, too. One of the grocery stores had cherries for $2.99 this week. Not bad for the first batch. Some will be made into clafoutis for dessert tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just finished making the world's smallest potato salad! 

I used a half dozen golf ball size red potatoes, one egg, etc...

This is the first potato salad I've made in several years.  I did it the old fashioned way by boiling the potatoes in the skins and peeling them as soon as they are drained.  I was very happy to only have a few miniature potatoes to peel and not a 10 pound bag, I've lost my asbestos hands!


----------



## GotGarlic

Whew. We are just about packed up and ready to head out to the mountains  - we're going to Claytor Lake State Park for the week. 

Interesting factoid: the lake was created by building a dam and there's a house at the bottom that was left standing when the lake was filled. 

http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/state-parks/claytor-lake


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Whew. We are just about packed up and ready to head out to the mountains  - we're going to Claytor Lake State Park for the week.
> 
> Interesting factoid: the lake was created by building a dam and there's a house at the bottom that was left standing when the lake was filled.
> 
> Claytor Lake State Park





...and that's where you're staying?  Cool!


----------



## Andy M.

We invited my daughter, SIL and grandson to come up and use the pool today.  Sadly, it's currently 61ºF outside.  We'll cook some burgers and dogs for lunch.  I made a quick chocolate cake with a ganache to frost it for DD's birthday today.  (Also JFK's 99th birthday, FWIW)


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> ...and that's where you're staying?  Cool!



Yes. DH has rented two six-bedroom lodges for the teachers (each sleeps 16) and a cabin for us. It's gorgeous - out in the Blue Ridge Mountains


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for work...tomorrow, I'll be getting some pictures of the front yard.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, what a beautiful vacation spot, *GG*.  Have fun! 

*Princess*...looking forward to seeing what you've done with the yard so far!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm looking forward to your photo shoot, too, *PF*.




GotGarlic said:


> Whew. We are just about packed up and ready to head out to the mountains  - we're going to Claytor Lake State Park for the week.
> 
> Interesting factoid: the lake was created by building a dam and there's a house at the bottom that was left standing when the lake was filled.
> 
> Claytor Lake State Park


Those are fine looking cabins, *GG*. Even nicer than a couple of the time-share resorts I've been in over the years. We've had a couple of stinkers!

One house at the bottom? Eh. The Quabbin Reservoir in central MA, built in the late 1930s to supply water to the Boston area, has four towns underwater. They did move cemetery inhabitants and town monuments and clear the above-ground structures before flooding, but the cellars and roadways still exist, such as they are. Sad and fascinating at the same time.

ONE New England - The Quabbin Reservoir


----------



## taxlady

CG, interesting about the Quabbin Reservoir. Something similar happened when they built the Saint Lawrence Seaway. They moved and demolished nine villages and parts of two other villages in 1958. The Lost Villages. They moved all the graves to St. Lawrence Valley (Union) Cemeteryhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Lost_Villages


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm looking forward to your photo shoot, too, *PF*.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are fine looking cabins, *GG*. Even nicer than a couple of the time-share resorts I've been in over the years. We've had a couple of stinkers!
> 
> One house at the bottom? Eh. The Quabbin Reservoir in central MA, built in the late 1930s to supply water to the Boston area, has four towns underwater. They did move cemetery inhabitants and town monuments and clear the above-ground structures before flooding, but the cellars and roadways still exist, such as they are. Sad and fascinating at the same time.
> 
> ONE New England - The Quabbin Reservoir



During time of excessive drought, the water level becomes low enough that you can see the homes, street lights and even the picket fences. Surprising are the cobblestone streets. 

Also, due to the intense diligence of and patrolling of the Reservoir along with the large supply of fish, it was decided that it would be the ideal place to reintroduce Bald Eagles to Massachusetts. 

Eagles in Massachusetts

The first egg hatchlings were hand fed with puppets. Today, several pair have been spotted in the Boston area.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG and taxi, I didn't realize that drowning villages for water sources was such a common thing!  Can you imagine the outcry if the government tried to do that today?


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> CG and taxi, I didn't realize that drowning villages for water sources was such a common thing!  Can you imagine the outcry if the government tried to do that today?


 Yeah, eh?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yeah, eh?



Eminent Domain. It is still active for the *better of the masses*. Or so they like to tell us. Right now Eastie is in the middle of a building boom. Some of it is on abandoned property, some is bought and some by eminent domain.


----------



## Katie H

Spent a good portion of the morning watering flowers and our container vegetable plants.  Did some daily pool maintenance and...


  To use a word that's common across the pond, I am "gobsmacked."  In  less than 20 minutes I spied and plucked 6, yes 6, four-leaf clovers in  the back yard.  Four were in one small area and the other two were in  two other, quite separate, areas from the first bunch.


 I wasn't  looking.  It just seemed that every time I looked down, a four-leaf  clover was at my feet.  One of them is a bit bedraggled because I think  it had an encounter with the mower the last time Glenn mowed.  Each of  its leaves was somewhat buzz-cut, but still had all four of them.


 I'll add them to the two I found in May.  Wonder how many I'll have by wintertime?!


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Spent a good portion of the morning watering flowers and our container vegetable plants.  Did some daily pool maintenance and...
> 
> 
> To use a word that's common across the pond, I am "gobsmacked."  In  less than 20 minutes I spied and plucked 6, yes 6, four-leaf clovers in  the back yard.  Four were in one small area and the other two were in  two other, quite separate, areas from the first bunch.
> 
> 
> I wasn't  looking.  It just seemed that every time I looked down, a four-leaf  clover was at my feet.  One of them is a bit bedraggled because I think  it had an encounter with the mower the last time Glenn mowed.  Each of  its leaves was somewhat buzz-cut, but still had all four of them.
> 
> 
> I'll add them to the two I found in May.  Wonder how many I'll have by wintertime?!



Gee, can I come and hang out with you? Maybe some of that good luck will rub off on me. Great find!

My granddaughter finds them all the time. She just looks down and there they are.


----------



## Addie

I placed an order late Saturday night with Jet. Two day delivery. I forgot that it was a holiday weekend. I got upset and sent them an inquiry to where was my order Monday afternoon. Within the hour, I had a reply. But while waiting to hear from them, it dawned on me regarding the long holiday. But they do have great customer service. They tracked my order down. It had been sent to the wrong distribution center by the shipper. No mention of the holiday. Apology sent and 20% off my next order. So it is now out for delivery. And no shipping costs. With any other company, considering it would have cost me even more in shipping costs to get it delivered by FedEx and that UPS doesn't make weekend deliveries, and this delivery service does, I am extremely happy. The fact that everything I ordered was tax free also. Amazon now collects Mass. sales tax. Everything I ordered was a taxable item here in Mass. 

I am so happy with Jet. No complaints. Great customer service, fast delivery, free shipping, no sales tax. And discounts to add. Will be sending them a 'thank you' note later tonight.


----------



## skilletlicker

Addie said:


> I am so happy with Jet. No complaints. Great customer service, fast delivery, free shipping, no sales tax. And discounts to add. Will be sending them a 'thank you' note later tonight.


Thanks for the recommendation. I'd never heard of Jet but spent the last few minutes perusing their site. What do you buy from them? I occasionally order groceries and other stuff from Amazon Prime Pantry and WalMart. Not in love with either.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I've never heard of Jet before either.  I see several Kirkland brand products ( coffee, various snacking nuts, spices).  Is Jet related to Costco, or do they just carry a few of their products.  I see some amount sizes are in the familiar giganto Costco sizes.


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. I'd never heard of Jet but spent the last few minutes perusing their site. What do you buy from them? I occasionally order groceries and other stuff from Amazon Prime Pantry and WalMart. Not in love with either.



Our food and clothing along with medical services and others are exempt from the State Sales Tax. Household goods such as paper towels, soaps, pet food etc. are all taxable. So that is what I order. Taxable items only. Our sales tax rate is 6% on each dollar. Considering I order the very large of any item, I save a considerable amount in tax money over a year. 

Last order I bought the largest container of Gain laundry pods. It will most likely last me for six months or more. If I had bought it at my supermarket I would be buying just a large container each month. And each month it would have cost me $4 or $5 in sales tax. When you consider I order everything in the largest size they sell, that adds up at the end of the year in savings. This is only my second order. Each order, I get my most immediate needs knowing there will still be plenty of that order left when I place my next order. Even I was surprised at just how many taxable items I use. No wonder tax free weekend is so popular. The only problem with that is that the stores are jammed. And I don't have a car, so New Hampshire is not an option for me either. 

So if you have a sales tax in your state, you can save a lot of money by the end of the year. Some states even tax their food. The following states have no sales tax at all.  Alaska, Delaware, Montana, New Hampshire, and Oregon. Here's hoping your state is one of them.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> I've never heard of Jet before either.  I see several* Kirkland brand products *( coffee, various snacking nuts, spices).  Is Jet related to Costco, or *do they just carry a few of their products*.  I see some amount sizes are in the familiar giganto Costco sizes.



I don't know.


----------



## skilletlicker

I pay 9.75 sales tax on virtually everything including food. 

7.00% state
2.25% county
0.50% city
The guys with flag pins on their lapel are quick to point out there is no income tax though. Google regressive taxation.

I'll place an order with Jet tonight or tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> I pay 9.75 sales tax on virtually everything including food.
> 
> 7.00% state
> 2.25% county
> 0.50% city
> The guys with flag pins on their lapel are quick to point out there is no income tax though. Google regressive taxation.
> 
> I'll place an order with Jet tonight or tomorrow. Thanks again.



Fortunately for you, Jet has no agreement to collect taxes for your state.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, 





Katie H said:


> ...In less than 20 minutes I spied and plucked 6, yes 6, four-leaf clovers in the back yard.  Four were in one small area and the other two were in  two other, quite separate, areas from the first bunch...I'll add them to the two I found in May.  Wonder how many I'll have by wintertime?!


If anyone deserves a run of good luck, *Katie*, it is you.  You sure have had more than your share of tough luck lately.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*,
> If anyone deserves a run of good luck, *Katie*, it is you.  You sure have had more than your share of tough luck lately.



Thanks Cooking Goddess.  I'm ready for some positive experiences.

If I were inclined to play the lottery, perhaps my time should be now.

Still, I was amazed at my run of luck finding all those clovers.  It'll be interesting if I find any tomorrow when I water.  I might have gathered my quota today.  I'll find out tomorrow morning.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished ordering some vaping supplies and now I'm about to place a grocery order.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I just finished ordering some vaping supplies and now I'm about to place a grocery order.



Taxy,
Vaping supplies... Is it for those E pens? Excuse my ignorance, what is that?
Whatcha up to?

If it's anything bad sign me up to!


----------



## Chef Munky

Back on my comp after a much needed break.
I've been overdoing things around the house and did something to my back that's had me in serious pain. Sitting at my desk has been impossible.

I was able to check in here from time to time. Remind me to get my laptop set up to log in here and see what's been cooking.

Trust me sitting around not being able to do much has been driving me up the wall. Needless to say I've missed reading all the good foodie posts and pics. 

Teasers!


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Taxy,
> Vaping supplies... Is it for those E pens? Excuse my ignorance, what is that?
> Whatcha up to?
> 
> If it's anything bad sign me up to!


It's for e-cigs to help me quit smoking. It's a smokeless way of getting nicotine.

Bad? Well, I dunno, but friends have pointed out that once Canada legalizes pot (which our Prime Minister has promised to do), we can "vape" the pot. I'm not clear on how the pot gets into the liquid that gets vaporized.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> It's for e-cigs to help me quit smoking. It's a smokeless way of getting nicotine.
> 
> Bad? Well, I dunno, but friends have pointed out that once Canada legalizes pot (which our Prime Minister has promised to do), we can "vape" the pot. I'm not clear on how the pot gets into the liquid that gets vaporized.



Well Duh on me. I should have known better. Need another cup of coffee.
Wakey, wakey Munky!

My husband and I have a few of those. We haven't tried the flavored ones yet. We bought them like you to cut down, or to have a smoke in public.

Here they are banned just as much as a real cigarette is. It's one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't. Your not allowed to even smoke in your own vehicle in a public area. How stupid is that? 

As far as the pot goes. I don't use them. But have heard that they have pens that that are much like the E pens. Insert a cartridge. It vaporizes.
They do have different types available. You don't even smell it. It depends on the persons needs.
I'm not a pot pro. It's just what I've heard.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Well Duh on me. I should have known better. Need another cup of coffee.
> Wakey, wakey Munky!
> 
> My husband and I have a few of those. We haven't tried the flavored ones yet. We bought them like you to cut down, or to have a smoke in public.
> 
> Here they are banned just as much as a real cigarette is. It's one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't. Your not allowed to even smoke in your own vehicle in a public area. How stupid is that?
> 
> As far as the pot goes. I don't use them. But have heard that they have pens that that are much like the E pens. Insert a cartridge. It vaporizes.
> They do have different types available. You don't even smell it. It depends on the persons needs.
> I'm not a pot pro. It's just what I've heard.


I bought a kit that has batteries separate from the tubes where the vaping happens and that part is refillable. I bought several different flavours (and a couple of different nicotine strengths) to see what I like. Mostly I got flavours that taste like a cigarette. Maybe, once pot is legal here, they will start selling "e-juice" with pot in it.

Yeah, they just passed really strict laws about smoking here and all of them apply equally to vaping. Okay, maybe the non-smokers shouldn't have to be exposed to vaping, but this is absurd. No smoking on the terrasse of a bar or resto. No smoking within 9 metres (~30') of a door or window that can open. Technically, I can't smoke or vape in my tiny backyard, because by the time I'm 9 metres from my patio door, I'm outside my yard. Sheesh.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I bought a kit that has batteries separate from the tubes where the vaping happens and that part is refillable. I bought several different flavours (and a couple of different nicotine strengths) to see what I like. Mostly I got flavours that taste like a cigarette. Maybe, once pot is legal here, they will start selling "e-juice" with pot in it.
> 
> Yeah, they just passed really strict laws about smoking here and all of them apply equally to vaping. Okay, maybe the non-smokers shouldn't have to be exposed to vaping, but this is absurd. No smoking on the terrasse of a bar or resto. No smoking within 9 metres (~30') of a door or window that can open. Technically, I can't smoke or vape in my tiny backyard, because by the time I'm 9 metres from my patio door, I'm outside my yard. Sheesh.




Goofy, isn't it?  I got my e-cig to keep me sane at the airports.  Both my sister and a good friend use theirs to replace smoking.  It's silly to regulate them so much.

I made a bunch of rhubarb juice.  DH absolutely loves it.  Just chopped up rhubarb and water, boil, simmer, no sugar needed.


----------



## taxlady

The anti-smoking laws seem to be more about punishing smokers than about a reasonable way to protect non-smokers.


----------



## Dawgluver

I know.  The e-cigs are primarily water, no smell, and it's worse to go outside and breathe in car exhaust or pollen.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I know.  The e-cigs are primarily water, no smell, and it's worse to go outside and breathe in car exhaust or pollen.


Water, really? The stuff I use is mostly propylene glycol and vegetable glycerine. But, no smell in the vape according to Stirling, who has never smoked. He was actually trying to smell it.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> The anti-smoking laws seem to be more about punishing smokers than about a reasonable way to protect non-smokers.



Not only that the State wants their piece of the pie as well.
Taxes! A pack here is $5.56

We have now that I've checked 2 types of pens.
I really like the rechargeable lighters that you plug into a USB cable.

I've had one Dr who asked me about my cutting down on smoking I told him I've been subbing by using the pen. The guy was basically clueless as to what I was talking about. He just made the comment "I've heard of those" What, seriously? Don't you keep up with the times? I've at least made an effort. I think he just wanted to lecture me to quit.
As he was telling me of his stresses, I like a lil' smartass asked him if he wanted a smoke?

Lit a real smoke up as I left the building. Just to do it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> The anti-smoking laws seem to be more about punishing smokers than about a reasonable way to protect non-smokers.


I agree, and I am an ardent anti-smoker Never smoked, but grew up in a house with three who did. When I got married and moved out, clean air never smelled so good. I can't stand the smell of cigarette or cigar smoke, and hate when people crowd around the doorways of the building I'm trying to enter. I take a deep breath before I get to the plume of smoke and don't exhale until I'm inside the place.  If a business has to chase their smokers outside to adhere to regulations, it would be nice if they provided a protected area away from the entrance.

Pretty soon someone is going to regulate how many exhales you can take a day. Gotta watch for all of that carbon dioxide, you know. 

**************************

I'm officially old - or pretty close to it. I logged onto the Medicare website and applied for my Medicare card. At least my health insurance costs will be a lot lower when I'm done having to get insurance through the Health Connector site - less than half of what I'm paying now. Nice!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm a close one year away to applying for Medicare and SS.  Boy have the past few years gone by fast. 
-----------------------
It's a little after 5PM here now, and Tyler got picked up a half hour ago.  Now that school is out of session for the summer, I've been having him full time while Mom and Dad are at work.  7:45 to 4:30.  He is such a nice little boy and lots of fun, but by the time afternoon is here I'm worn out.  I refuse to set him in front of the TV all day, and he wouldn't be happy with that anyway.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm officially old - or pretty close to it. I logged onto the Medicare website and applied for my Medicare card. *At least my health insurance costs will be a lot lower when I'm done having to get insurance through the Health Connector site - less than half of what I'm paying now.* Nice!



I'm glad to hear that!

My portion of the premium for The Affordable Care Act is now over $660.00/month and last month I received a notice that my insurance carrier has requested a 20% premium increase in 2017.  Obamacare has been a big help to me and even with the new increase it will be cheaper than what I was paying on my own.  

The good news is that I finally started collecting my SS, now all I have to do is write checks no more deposits!


----------



## Dawgluver

I meandered around the perimeter of one of the raised bed flower gardens, and thought, "  I didn't plant those."  It was a huge crop of 3 foot high sneezeweed.  I yanked them up.

Cheryl and AB, DH is closing in on 65.  We get at least 6 calls a day from some medical providers.  I let it go to our "spam" phone account (home line).  We also get offered a free cruise to the Bahamas every day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg....multiple calls a day?!?  Holy cow. I guess that's what I get to look forward to as I quickly approach 'that age'. 

I've also gotten a few calls here and there saying I won a free cruise to the Bahamas.  I'll meet up with ya there.


----------



## larnold

Cheryl J said:


> Dawg....multiple calls a day?!?  Holy cow. I guess that's what I get to look forward to as I quickly approach 'that age'.
> 
> I've also gotten a few calls here and there saying I won a free cruise to the Bahamas.  I'll meet up with ya there.



Haha


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm glad to hear that!
> 
> My portion of the premium for The Affordable Care Act is now over $660.00/month and last month I received a notice that my insurance carrier has requested a 20% premium increase in 2017.  Obamacare has been a big help to me and even with the new increase it will be cheaper than what I was paying on my own.
> 
> The good news is that I finally started collecting my SS, now all I have to do is write checks no more deposits!


Last year, my ACA premium was just under $580/month. Pretty much the same we paid for one person when we were carrying COBRA, so it really wasn't a savings from what we had paid but probably less than I would have paid under a personal plan. This year, strangely, my premium dropped almost $50! By estimates, my Medicare plus Supplementals should be just under $200. Can't beat that with a stick. 

About phone calls? We killed our land line about three years ago, so we don't get any spam calls...not even political ones!  Not getting cruise offers is worth it. However, since the first of the year, insurers who offer supplemental policies have been slamming my snail mail mailbox. Once I started to get the 5th and 6th mailing from a particular carrier, I dumped the new mail. Still, here is a picture of the pile I've saved. Somewhere, a Momma tree cries for her baby tree that was killed for all of this junk mail...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> About phone calls? We killed our land line about three years ago, so we don't get any spam calls...not even political ones!  Not getting cruise offers is worth it...



I dumped my land line and made the mistake of keeping my old telephone number, now I get spam calls everywhere I go!!!


----------



## Andy M.

At least on your smart phone you can block phone numbers so they can't call again.  Unfortunately, they have more numbers to use than you can block.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I bought a kit that has batteries separate from the tubes where the vaping happens and that part is refillable. I bought several different flavours (and a couple of different nicotine strengths) to see what I like. Mostly I got flavours that taste like a cigarette. Maybe, once pot is legal here, they will start selling "e-juice" with pot in it.
> 
> Yeah, they just passed really strict laws about smoking here and all of them apply equally to vaping. Okay, maybe the non-smokers shouldn't have to be exposed to vaping, but this is absurd. No smoking on the terrasse of a bar or resto. No smoking within 9 metres (~30') of a door or window that can open. Technically, I can't smoke or vape in my tiny backyard,* because by the time I'm 9 metres from my patio door, I'm outside my yard*. Sheesh.



We have a rule as an addendum to our leash, that we can't smoke within 25 feet of the property. Well, the sidewalk abuts the property and to smoke a cigarette, you have to smoke in the middle of the street. So one day to show just how foolish the rule is, I knew the members of the Board were due to arrive for their monthly meeting. I deliberately stood in the middle of the street smoking my cigarette. I refuse to move so they could pull into the parking lot. One of the drivers asked me what I was doing. I told them plain and simple. Following the rules. Not smoking adjacent to the property. They can just wait until I finish with my cigarette. The rule was changed at the meeting after they patiently waited for me to finish.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The anti-smoking laws seem to be more about punishing smokers than about a reasonable way to protect non-smokers.



You are so right. I do try to be a considerate smoker. At the hospital I go to for some of my appointments, they have No Smoking signs all over the place. Except for the sidewalk. That leaves quite a mess for the city to clean up at the end of the day where all the smokers to. But I have seen folks smoking right under a No Smoking sign. Not once have I seen someone say something to them.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Waiting To Mug The Mailman*

After trying almost every brand of ear plugs on the market with little to no success for a good nights sleep. My husband found these for me to try.

https://hush.technology/?gclid=CICb4umelM0CFYqPfgodcNoABw

Hopefully they will do the trick. When you've been sleep deprived for so long as I have, desperation sets in. Seriously all I want is a full night's uninterrupted nights sleep.

The name reminds me of that tune "Hush hush sweet Charlotte"
That has to be a good thing.

They should be here today. Tonight we'll find out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Phoebe family or no, I have to get outside and wash off the front porch. We have a nest of babies atop the cornice, and I have been stalling with hosing down the siding. Baby birds or no, I have to get most of it done. My downstairs front screens on that side of the house need to be put in.

Keep your fingers crossed that no dive-bombing birds peck me to death!


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Keep your fingers crossed that no dive-bombing birds peck me to death!



Fingers crossed. 
Sorry can't help but laugh. We once had Sparrows that nested every year right in the corner of our front door entry way.

We all had to be at a school event one night. Got all dressed up, hair done, yadda yadda...I turned on the porch light as we were leaving. While I was just stepping out the Mother Sparrow dropped a few BOMBS right on my head!!! 

Hubby and the kids were howling with laughter. Not me.
Needless to say we were late and my hair looked like crap! Literally!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, I survived unscathed!  Momma and Poppa were flitting from tree to porch rail and back again, chirping the entire time. I did see one little head pop up during the entire time, but I don't know if it is an only child or not. I still have part of the porch to wash down, but I'll wait until the nest is empty. 

I did get a photo, not very good, but you can see "bird". Not sure if it's Mom or Dad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating Curry at work, by the next check round I should be sweating curry...


----------



## skilletlicker

Addie said:


> I placed an order late Saturday night with Jet. Two day delivery. I forgot that it was a holiday weekend. I got upset and sent them an inquiry to where was my order Monday afternoon. Within the hour, I had a reply. But while waiting to hear from them, it dawned on me regarding the long holiday. But they do have great customer service. They tracked my order down. It had been sent to the wrong distribution center by the shipper. No mention of the holiday. Apology sent and 20% off my next order. So it is now out for delivery. And no shipping costs. With any other company, considering it would have cost me even more in shipping costs to get it delivered by FedEx and that UPS doesn't make weekend deliveries, and this delivery service does, I am extremely happy. The fact that everything I ordered was tax free also. Amazon now collects Mass. sales tax. Everything I ordered was a taxable item here in Mass.
> 
> I am so happy with Jet. No complaints. Great customer service, fast delivery, free shipping, no sales tax. And discounts to add. Will be sending them a 'thank you' note later tonight.


I just got around to placing an order. Very impressive.

At first it seemed the selection was pretty narrow. Started off with 21 pages of stuff and ordered a dozen things from it. But, when I searched pasta though, it gave me 21 pages of pasta alone. A better selection than Amazon prime pantry, Wallmart online, or my local Kroger grocery store. Plus I bought 5 lbs. of dried tomatoes for less than half of what the same amount would have cost me in the grocery store packages. You don't have to buy big quantities if you don't want to. I bought one boxed brownie mix for instance.

No tax. 15% off my 1st three orders. Free 2-day delivery and no worries because Addie recommended them. Score!


----------



## GotGarlic

I hope this doesn't come across as too political, but tonight is a historic occasion. Hillary Clinton has become the first woman nominated for president by a major party in the United States. I'm very happy and proud, especially since I am a former co-president of the League of Women Voters in my locality. I'm thrilled to witness this day.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Munky*, I survived unscathed!   Momma and Poppa were flitting from tree to porch rail and back again,  chirping the entire time. I did see one little head pop up during the  entire time, but I don't know if it is an only child or not. I still  have part of the porch to wash down, but I'll wait until the nest is  empty.
> 
> I did get a photo, not very good, but you can see "bird". Not sure if it's Mom or Dad.



I'm on the third floor and I can see the seagulls nesting on the  flat roof of the building across the street. Watching the seagulls learn  to fly is hysterical. They get up in the air OK, but they come in for a  landing, stop short, and tumble head over heels. It really only takes  them a couple days to become proficient flyers, but during those couple  days, a few babies get stuck on some other rooftop and all you can hear  are baby sea gulls crying for mom (or dad) to come rescue them.





GotGarlic said:


> I hope this doesn't come across as too political, but tonight is a historic occasion. Hillary Clinton has become the first woman nominated for president by a major party in the United States. I'm very happy and proud, especially since I am a former co-president of the League of Women Voters in my locality. I'm thrilled to witness this day.



Not sure how I feel about Hillary. I mean, I think it's wonderful that I live in a time when a woman can get nominated but at the same time, Hillary wouldn't have been my choice. Well, I wouldn't pick Trump either. I think they should put the election off a year and make everyone start over. 

Our heatwave here finally broke, so that means tomorrow my air conditioner will arrive.

I'm making up the grocery list for tomorrow. That will take me about an hour or so. Then I think I'll turn in early. I finally got the book "The Big Short" and I'm reading about a chapter or so a night before I go to sleep. I don't know anything about stocks and bonds, so I'm really having to concentrate on that book to understand it. A little of it goes a long way.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Its been hot as hell here so I decided its about time I get a screen door built for the chicken coop. I like to lock them in at night to keep them safe from preditors but they need air too.


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> I just got around to placing an order. Very impressive.
> 
> At first it seemed the selection was pretty narrow. Started off with 21 pages of stuff and ordered a dozen things from it. But, when I searched pasta though, it gave me 21 pages of pasta alone. A better selection than Amazon prime pantry, Wallmart online, or my local Kroger grocery store. Plus I bought 5 lbs. of dried tomatoes for less than half of what the same amount would have cost me in the grocery store packages. You don't have to buy big quantities if you don't want to. I bought one boxed brownie mix for instance.
> 
> No tax. 15% off my 1st three orders. Free 2-day delivery and no worries because Addie recommended them. Score!



I am glad you are happy. I order items that I would be taxed on here in Mass. I already have my next order ready to go. I will have the money available next week, and as soon as I am sure it is in my account I will hit "place order." 

It is too easy to get carried away on that site. So I now limit myself to how much I can spend on each order. 

Last order, I got in a hefty supply of paper dishes. Big ones. small ones for sandwiches, and small bowls. Pirate thinks it is so wasteful. Guess who reaches for them the most. Yeah, Pirate. When I called him on it, all I got was, "Yeah Ma, but I am the one who washes the dishes more than you do." Go ahead son. There is room for only one of us in the kitchen, so do all the cooking you want. Just don't cook for me. He uses too much seasoning, (pepper). 

I haven't looked at the food items yet. I think I will take a look.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I'm taking an hour break from working in the fish room and listening to The Splendid Table.  I already moved a 150 gallon shrimp holding container to outside the fish room, filled it with 60 gallons of aged tap and 90 gallons of dechlorinated tap from the hose.  I caught and moved a ton of Pearl Goruamis divided among 3 tanks it it.  Then I cleaned and squeezed  30 sponge filters and put them back.

My next job will not be fun.  I need to kill a whole bunch of adult Angelfish that I have no market for.  I hate it but I have to do it.  I need the tank space.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I'm on the third floor and I can see the seagulls nesting on the  flat roof of the building across the street. Watching the seagulls learn  to fly is hysterical. They get up in the air OK, but they come in for a  landing, stop short, and tumble head over heels. It really only takes  them a couple days to become proficient flyers, but during those couple  days, a few babies get stuck on some other rooftop and all you can hear  are baby sea gulls crying for mom (or dad) to come rescue them.
> 
> Our heatwave here finally broke, so that means tomorrow my air conditioner will arrive.
> 
> I'm making up the grocery list for tomorrow. That will take me about an hour or so. Then I think I'll turn in early. I finally got the book "The Big Short" and I'm reading about a chapter or so a night before I go to sleep. I don't know anything about stocks and bonds, so I'm really having to concentrate on that book to understand it. A little of it goes a long way.



In these here parts, if we see sea gulls coming into shore, we know a storm is coming. Our big  problem in this building is pigeons. Management had to post a notice for the tenants to stop feeding the birds. So they do it at the back of the building in the parking lot there. Now the tenants that park there are complaining about the droppings on their cars. I can't blame them. Those dropping are very caustic to the car paint.


----------



## skilletlicker

LizStreithorst said:


> I'm taking an hour break from working in the fish room and listening to The Splendid Table.  I already moved a 150 gallon shrimp holding container to outside the fish room, filled it with 60 gallons of aged tap and 90 gallons of dechlorinated tap from the hose.  I caught and moved a ton of Pearl Goruamis divided among 3 tanks it it.  Then I cleaned and squeezed  30 sponge filters and put them back.
> 
> My next job will not be fun.  I need to kill a whole bunch of adult Angelfish that I have no market for.  I hate it but I have to do it.  I need the tank space.



I understood roughly none of that, but one question. Can you harvest the shrimp container for scampi?


----------



## skilletlicker

Addie said:


> I am glad you are happy. I order items that I would be taxed on here in Mass. I already have my next order ready to go. I will have the money available next week, and as soon as I am sure it is in my account I will hit "place order."
> 
> It is too easy to get carried away on that site. So I now limit myself to how much I can spend on each order.
> 
> Last order, I got in a hefty supply of paper dishes. Big ones. small ones for sandwiches, and small bowls. Pirate thinks it is so wasteful. Guess who reaches for them the most. Yeah, Pirate. When I called him on it, all I got was, "Yeah Ma, but I am the one who washes the dishes more than you do." Go ahead son. There is room for only one of us in the kitchen, so do all the cooking you want. Just don't cook for me. He uses too much seasoning, (pepper).
> 
> I haven't looked at the food items yet. I think I will take a look.


Upon delivery I was pleased they did a very good job of packing the order. No crushed cracker boxes or broken jam jars. 
Better than Amazon prime and much better than Walmart.


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> Upon delivery I was pleased they did a very good job of packing the order. No crushed cracker boxes or broken jam jars.
> Better than Amazon prime and much better than Walmart.



They do a great job of packing. I have yet to find anything to complain about.


----------



## LizStreithorst

skilletlicker said:


> I understood roughly none of that, but one question. Can you harvest the shrimp container for scampi?



At first I didn't understand what you were asking but then I figured it out. 

I got these 3 150 gallon containers used when I lived on the coast in Mobile.  I got them for a bargain price of $100.  and the guy threw in a swimming pool pump!  He was a scrounger.  It didn't occur to me at the time but they might have been stolen.

I breed tropical fish.  I don't mess with food fish.  I breed the ones that people set a tank up for in their living room so they can admire them.  anyone who breeds fish realizes the value of large but manageable excellent quality container.  For a long time I just used them to age water.  Now I age water with larger containers and these were just sitting around.

The problem is that there is little market down south for tropical fish.  Up north it's a different story.

I just culled 90 healthy Angels who were laying eggs like crazy yesterday and Friday.  I hardened my heart and got it done.  I poured the dead fish on the fig tree.  If the dogs find them I hope they don't let me know.  

In case you can't tell, I have just slugged down 3 beers is fast succession.  I'm about to take a long hot bath.  It won't cleanse my soul but it will clean my body.


----------



## Addie

LizStreithorst said:


> At first I didn't understand what you were asking but then I figured it out.
> 
> I got these 3 150 gallon containers used when I lived on the coast in Mobile.  I got them for a bargain price of $100.  and the guy threw in a swimming pool pump!  He was a scrounger.  It didn't occur to me at the time but they might have been stolen.
> 
> I breed tropical fish.  I don't mess with food fish.  I breed the ones that people set a tank up for in their living room so they can admire them.  anyone who breeds fish realizes the value of large but manageable excellent quality container.  For a long time I just used them to age water.  Now I age water with larger containers and these were just sitting around.
> 
> The problem is that there is little market down south for tropical fish.  Up north it's a different story.
> 
> I just culled 90 healthy Angels who were laying eggs like crazy yesterday and Friday.  I hardened my heart and got it done.  I poured the dead fish on the fig tree.  If the dogs find them I hope they don't let me know.
> 
> In case you can't tell, I have just slugged down 3 beers is fast succession.  I'm about to take a long hot bath.  It won't cleanse my soul but it will clean my body.



I am not to fond either of killing living things either except bugs. I don't even drink and I would probably need three beers also if I had to do that.


----------



## LizStreithorst

The pain of it is the reason that I can no longer breed warm blooded animals. After my husband died I sold all the dairy goats (I was a big deal in the dairy goat show ring once upon a time)  It's also why I chose to groom dogs rather than breed them.  I have an "eye" and I know how to get the best out of the dog I am presented with.

I thought that by breeding fish I could take what I had and work to make it better.  I am a breeder at heart.  I have to breed something.  I thought that fish would be easy because after all, it's just a fish.  It is a lot easier than taking goats to the slaughter house or knocking them in the head and doing it myself.  It's only hard sometimes.  I put the fish into a bucket with mostly ice and a little water.  They say that doing it that way is painless to the fish but I have my doubts although they do die quickly.

Oh well...life is not always fun and joy.  It's no bit deal in the full scheme of things...


----------



## skilletlicker

Somewhere in the last few days, I remember half-hearing a story about a scientific study finding fish recognize people's faces. You think it's true?


----------



## LizStreithorst

Yes.  IME it is true.


----------



## GotGarlic

IME?


----------



## LizStreithorst

In my experience.


----------



## Dawgluver

In my experience?  Just a guess.  Skillet, they weren't angel fish, but relatives I suspect.

We posted at the same time, Liz!  So sorry for the demise of your fish.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Don't mourn them.  It was necessary so I did it.  I have more to do in tomorrow but I'll have to buy another bag of ice.  The bucket has to be mostly ice and just a little water if death is to be quick.

I have a ton more fish that I will now tank space for. Ill euthanize the ones that I can't sell while they're small.  I'll get off my arse and sell them small on Aquabid.  (I suck at advertising and selling.  I hate having to do it but my feed back is 100% positive so I guess I'm good at it.  

I did the right thing.  It's unimportant that I hated doing it.  Either the dogs will find the dead fish and eat them or they will decompose and fertilize the fig tree.  I'll have breeding tanks available!

Here's a pic of my Discus tank.  I didn't have to kill any Discus.  My local fish store will buy my cull Discus.


----------



## skilletlicker

Never had pet fish but there was a big brown trout that used to laugh whenever I showed up with my fishing pole. I'm sure he recognized me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Crying.  We were horrified and sickened by the Orlando shootings.

Then I picked some purslane from the tomato bed, not sure what I'm going to do with them yet, but they taste good.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Crying.  *We were horrified and sickened *by the Orlando shootings.
> 
> Then I picked some purslane from the tomato bed, not sure what I'm going to do with them yet, but they taste good.



I am with you on that. I just hope and pray that Trump doesn't use this horrendous tragedy in his campaign. My stomach just wants to churn when my mind wanders to Florida. I try not to think of it. Pirate watched the news around six o'clock. There are still families who aren't sure about their child. Alive or dead? It seems that no one has bothered to get names except that of the killer. 

I want to find a channel that only tells you happy news. Animal Rescue may be it for me. They never show a failed rescue.


----------



## cinisajoy

skilletlicker said:


> Somewhere in the last few days, I remember half-hearing a story about a scientific study finding fish recognize people's faces. You think it's true?



Not only can some fish recognize faces, they can also at times recognize what they perceive as a threat and in some cases will react.
When I was a kid we had a walking catfish as a pet.  He also had a small hole in his head.  Mom said it was from a disease he had recovered from.  Dad said it was from a 22.
Anyway, the fish liked us kids.  Sometimes if we opened the tank to feed him, he would jump on our hand to be let out.  We would play with him for a bit then put him back up.  Note: I think it was either 150 or 200 gallon tanks.  One of the big ones.
One evening,  we had just put the fish back in his tank but hadn't closed the lid yet.  Dad came through the front door drunk and in a mood.  He made the mistake of yelling at us kids.  Next thing we saw was a catfish come flying out of the tank, slide down the arm of the couch and start chasing dad.  Of course, our cat came flying out of the other room and started chasing dad.  He opened the front door and took off.  The fish and the cat were hot on his heels.  Dad ran out in the yard.  The animals stopped at the edge of the porch and just glared at him.  He could not get back on the porch because of teeth and claws.  US kids went out, picked up the fish and told the cat she had done good.
I wish I had a video camera back then.  
The catfish got put in his tank and the lid shut.  The cat stood at the door until dad apologized and started acting civil.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Now *that* is a great story.  Would you object to me posting it to my fish forum?  They will love it.

I'm doing nothing right now.  I worked hard all day long for 2 days straight in the fish room.  The fish have all been separated by strain into heir own tanks.  All tanks have been perfectly scrubbed down.  Sponge filters have been squeezed, Magnum filers changed out and Cloroxed.  And 90% water change was done on all the tanks.  I'm whupped, but I'm proud of myself.


----------



## cinisajoy

LizStreithorst said:


> Now *that* is a great story.  Would you object to me posting it to my fish forum?  They will love it.
> 
> I'm doing nothing right now.  I worked hard all day long for 2 days straight in the fish room.  The fish have all been separated by strain into heir own tanks.  All tanks have been perfectly scrubbed down.  Sponge filters have been squeezed, Magnum filers changed out and Cloroxed.  And 90% water change was done on all the tanks.  I'm whupped, but I'm proud of myself.



Feel free to post it to the fish forum.
I still giggle at the sight of a 6'5 man running away from the catfish.
That occurred sometime between 1976 and 1979.


----------



## skilletlicker

cinisajoy said:


> Not only can some fish recognize faces, they can also at times recognize what they perceive as a threat and in some cases will react.
> When I was a kid we had a walking catfish as a pet.  He also had a small hole in his head.  Mom said it was from a disease he had recovered from.  Dad said it was from a 22.
> Anyway, the fish liked us kids.  Sometimes if we opened the tank to feed him, he would jump on our hand to be let out.  We would play with him for a bit then put him back up.  Note: I think it was either 150 or 200 gallon tanks.  One of the big ones.
> One evening,  we had just put the fish back in his tank but hadn't closed the lid yet.  Dad came through the front door drunk and in a mood.  He made the mistake of yelling at us kids.  Next thing we saw was a catfish come flying out of the tank, slide down the arm of the couch and start chasing dad.  Of course, our cat came flying out of the other room and started chasing dad.  He opened the front door and took off.  The fish and the cat were hot on his heels.  Dad ran out in the yard.  The animals stopped at the edge of the porch and just glared at him.  He could not get back on the porch because of teeth and claws.  US kids went out, picked up the fish and told the cat she had done good.
> I wish I had a video camera back then.
> The catfish got put in his tank and the lid shut.  The cat stood at the door until dad apologized and started acting civil.



I can't tell if you're serious or kidding but puts me in mind of a catfish Woodie Guthrie once met. Wrote about it in a song called _Talking Fishing Blues_. Seems he caught this giant catfish, saddled him up and rode him to town.


----------



## cinisajoy

skilletlicker said:


> I can't tell if you're serious or kidding but puts me in mind of a catfish Woodie Guthrie once met. Wrote about it in a song called _Talking Fishing Blues_. Seems he caught this giant catfish, saddled him up and rode him to town.



For good or bad,  I was serious.   My dad was not a nice person when he had been drinking.  And yes us kids were scared until the animals went on the offensive. 
We didn't get much for Christmas but we got plenty of apology gifts.


----------



## skilletlicker

cinisajoy said:


> For good or bad,  I was serious.   My dad was not a nice person when he had been drinking.  And yes us kids were scared until the animals went on the offensive.
> We didn't get much for Christmas but we got plenty of apology gifts.



Sorry about your dad. I thought you might be kidding about the attacking catfish, not your dad.


----------



## cinisajoy

skilletlicker said:


> Sorry about your dad. I thought you might be kidding about the attacking catfish, not your dad.



No worries.   It does sound almost unbelievable. 
Animals and fish are amazing. 
Oh and as far as my dad goes, parents divorced in 1979.  Thank God.
Dad died in  1998.


----------



## Addie

I came across an article. Since today is Valentine's Day, I thought you might like to take a look. Happy shopping in case you failed to get that special present for your loved one yet.

From Matching Outfits To Hickeys: Here Are The Top Valentine's Day Gifts People Search For In Each State - viralpiranha


----------



## cinisajoy

Addie said:


> I came across an article. Since today is Valentine's Day, I thought you might like to take a look. Happy shopping in case you failed to get that special present for your loved one yet.
> 
> From Matching Outfits To Hickeys: Here Are The Top Valentine's Day Gifts People Search For In Each State - viralpiranha


Cool link but I think you are either 4 months late or shopping 8 months early.
Though at our house every day is Valentines day.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I came across an article. Since today is Valentine's Day, I thought you might like to take a look. Happy shopping in case you failed to get that special present for your loved one yet.
> 
> From Matching Outfits To Hickeys: Here Are The Top Valentine's Day Gifts People Search For In Each State - viralpiranha



Try again, Addie.  Today is Flag Day.


----------



## cinisajoy

Well now, at least she is giving us plenty of time to get gifts from all 50 states.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Try again, Addie.  Today is Flag Day.



 The only excuse I have is that I just woke up and still haven't put my glasses on. So sorry. But at least you now have plenty of time.


----------



## cinisajoy

What am I doing?
Smelling vinegar and cut weeds.
I had a plastic container I had left onions in.  So I did the baking soda paste and let it soak overnight.  Since I now have the baking soda paste, I decided I might as well clean out my sink drains.  To get the vinegar hot, I decided to run it through the coffee pot and steamers.
Oh and the field next door just got mowed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to finish the hedge...too dang hot!


----------



## LizStreithorst

cinisajoy said:


> For good or bad,  I was serious.   My dad was not a nice person when he had been drinking.  And yes us kids were scared until the animals went on the offensive.
> We didn't get much for Christmas but we got plenty of apology gifts.



My fish forum people didn't believe it but they liked the story.  I shall believe it because it's such a great story.


----------



## cinisajoy

By midnight we should be down to 85.


----------



## Addie

Putting together my next order for Jet. Total is at my limit. $150. Every item is a taxable item by Massachusetts. A total savings of $10 in taxes alone. And free shipping.


----------



## cinisajoy

Cool Addie.
Oh and I was off a bit on my weather prediction last night.  It was 86 at Midnight.


----------



## Addie

cinisajoy said:


> Cool Addie.
> Oh and I was off a bit on my weather prediction last night.  It was 86 at Midnight.



Two minutes ago Spike asked what the temp is. 80ºF. I just looked again and it went up two degrees.


----------



## cinisajoy

91 here with a humidity of 45%.
I really need to take out the trash. 
It is 80 in my living room .


----------



## Addie

cinisajoy said:


> 91 here with a humidity of 45%.
> I really need to take out the trash.
> It is 80 in my living room .



I put the AC on very low. And I have the window open. I have a really pleasant breeze blowing across my place. I get no sun into this apartment, so it never gets too hot.


----------



## Addie

PF, thought you might like to know that National Geo. is featuring Montana in their latest magazine. Beautiful pics.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> PF, thought you might like to know that National Geo. is featuring Montana in their latest magazine. Beautiful pics.



It's actually featuring Yellowstone National Park, most of which is in Wyoming, not Montana. The photography and graphics are amazing, though. I borrowed the current issue from my dentist's office  Yes, I asked her first!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks so much to those of you who messaged me with such kind words this past week!  

I've been MIA for a while, it's been a sad and busy past couple of weeks.  My uncle up in the Sacramento area wasn't feeling well and went into the hospital the end of April.  I couldn't make that long drive by myself so my daughter and I were planning a trip up there to see him but she's got a husband and 3 little ones, 2 of which were still in school, so timing was an issue. Fortunately, my wonderful SIL took off work and stayed home with the kids, so it was just she and I on the trip without having to worry about the littles on a 7 hour drive one way. 

My uncle got much worse very quickly and passed away before we were able to get up there. He had pancreatic cancer.  

We were up there for a week with my aunt, and helping her with whatever we could, and just got home a few days ago. Cancer SO sucks - he was 86, healthy and fit, working out on his treadmill twice a day and still an active member of the Senior Hikers Group in his town. They were world travelers and used to being on the go. My aunt Mary Ann has gone downhill fast - dementia is setting in and I've been on the phone several times a day trying to arrange for in home care for her which she needs immediately. But she is adamant that she doesn't need it. She only has one other relative who is able to help get the ball rolling on her care, but she's also several hundred miles away in the other direction - in Nevada up by the Idaho border. 

My Aunt Mary Ann goes to bed around 7 and takes a 3 hour nap during the day, so on a lighter note, my daughter and I were able to get in some sightseeing of the beautiful Mother Lode country up in NoCal. We ate at delicious little mom and pop restaurants and got extra to take to Mary Ann for her dinners.  We took a little side trip to Lake Tahoe on the way home and had lunch at a little picnic table on the shores of that beautiful lake and watched the boats go by.  

Sorry for the long post, and thank you for reading this far.  I'm stuck between doing whatever I can do long distance, and knowing that there is only so much I CAN do. It's good to be back here.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry for your ordeal, Cheryl, and big hugs to you!  I can understand how difficult it is to arrange care long-distance, you feel so helpless.  

We're glad you're back, we missed you!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl, I was wondering why we hadn't seen you lately. I'm sorry about your aunt and uncle  Take care. It's good to see you back.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks so much to those of you who messaged me with such kind words this past week!
> 
> I've been MIA for a while, it's been a sad and busy past couple of weeks.  My uncle up in the Sacramento area wasn't feeling well and went into the hospital the end of April.  I couldn't make that long drive by myself so my daughter and I were planning a trip up there to see him but she's got a husband and 3 little ones, 2 of which were still in school, so timing was an issue. Fortunately, my wonderful SIL took off work and stayed home with the kids, so it was just she and I on the trip without having to worry about the littles.
> 
> 
> My uncle got much worse very quickly and passed away before we were able to get up there. He had pancreatic cancer.  It's a 7 hour drive one way from here.
> 
> We were up there for a week with my aunt, and helping her with whatever we could, and just got home a few days ago. Cancer SO sucks - he was 86, healthy and fit, working out on his treadmill twice a day and still an active member of the Senior Hikers Group in his town. They were world travelers and used to being on the go. My aunt Mary Ann has gone downhill fast - dementia is setting in and I've been on the phone several times a day trying to arrange for in home care for her which she needs immediately. But she is adamant that she doesn't need it. She only has one other relative who is able to help get the ball rolling on her care, but she's also several hundred miles away in the other direction - in Nevada up by the Idaho border.
> 
> My Aunt Mary Ann goes to bed around 7 and takes a 3 hour nap during the day, so on a lighter note, my daughter and I were able to get in some sightseeing of the beautiful Mother Lode country up in NoCal. We ate at delicious little mom and pop restaurants and got extra to take to Mary Ann for her dinner.  We took a little side trip to Lake Tahoe on the way home and had lunch at a little picnic table on the shores of that beautiful lake and watched the boats go by.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and thank you for reading this far.  I'm stuck between doing whatever I can do long distance, and knowing that there is only so much I CAN do. It's good to be back here.




Cheryl, I think it is safe to say, that most of us have experienced what you are going through right now. I am so sorry you lost your uncle. You are so right when you say cancer SUCKS! It certainly does. Both my daughter and her husband are survivors of cancer. One with Non-Hodgekin's and my daughter with brain cancer. It is too bad your uncle wasn't one of the survivor's. It stinks when they don't hold on until you get there. But at least his pain is now gone. 

Hang in there and here's hoping that your aunt gets the care she is going to need. I am sure you know that the biggest danger for Alzheimer patients is cooking their meals. Have you considered Meals on Wheels for her? 

Take care of yourself. You are doing all you can.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so much, *Dawg, GG, *and *Addie.* I remember back a few years ago *Dawg*, when you were going through this with your mom. Arranging for care long distance isn't easy. 

*GG, *thank you. It's good to be back and I have a lot of catching up to do. 

Thanks *Addie*....I know you've gone through this, too. The Meals on Wheels suggestion is a good one, but she needs in home care.  That's the tough part.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry Cheryl, talk to your Aunt's local Council on Aging/Senior Center and find what resources there are in the community, they are a font of knowledge.  The local hospital may have home care services, also.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry for your ordeal, Cheryl, and big hugs to you!  I can understand how difficult it is to arrange care long-distance, you feel so helpless.
> 
> We're glad you're back, we missed you!



What *Dawg* said. ((hugs))


********************


I am still trying to wind down from a sports high. Never in a zillion years did I think that the Cleveland Cavaliers could come from a 3-1 playoff deficit to tying up the championship series. It's all-or-nuthin' on Sunday. I said to Himself after the game "they play the last game on Sunday - wouldn't it be cool if they won the championship for Father's Day?" He said "but I don't even like basketball". When I told our daughter this (because, of course, she DID call me right after the game was over  ) she said "but he likes me, and the Cavs winning it all would make me happy. Wouldn't that be a nice Father's Day?" I like the way the kid thinks...


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks so much to those of you who messaged me with such kind words this past week!
> 
> I've been MIA for a while, it's been a sad and busy past couple of weeks.  My uncle up in the Sacramento area wasn't feeling well and went into the hospital the end of April.  I couldn't make that long drive by myself so my daughter and I were planning a trip up there to see him but she's got a husband and 3 little ones, 2 of which were still in school, so timing was an issue. Fortunately, my wonderful SIL took off work and stayed home with the kids, so it was just she and I on the trip without having to worry about the littles on a 7 hour drive one way.
> 
> My uncle got much worse very quickly and passed away before we were able to get up there. He had pancreatic cancer.
> 
> We were up there for a week with my aunt, and helping her with whatever we could, and just got home a few days ago. Cancer SO sucks - he was 86, healthy and fit, working out on his treadmill twice a day and still an active member of the Senior Hikers Group in his town. They were world travelers and used to being on the go. My aunt Mary Ann has gone downhill fast - dementia is setting in and I've been on the phone several times a day trying to arrange for in home care for her which she needs immediately. But she is adamant that she doesn't need it. She only has one other relative who is able to help get the ball rolling on her care, but she's also several hundred miles away in the other direction - in Nevada up by the Idaho border.
> 
> My Aunt Mary Ann goes to bed around 7 and takes a 3 hour nap during the day, so on a lighter note, my daughter and I were able to get in some sightseeing of the beautiful Mother Lode country up in NoCal. We ate at delicious little mom and pop restaurants and got extra to take to Mary Ann for her dinners.  We took a little side trip to Lake Tahoe on the way home and had lunch at a little picnic table on the shores of that beautiful lake and watched the boats go by.
> 
> Sorry for the long post, and thank you for reading this far.  I'm stuck between doing whatever I can do long distance, and knowing that there is only so much I CAN do. It's good to be back here.



I'm very sorry for your loss Cheryl.
Your uncle knew that you loved him. That's all he needed.

Glad your back. Get some rest.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl, I am sorry for your loss.  It's good to see you back.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you so very much, *Princess, CG, Munky, *and* Andy.*  Your kind words mean a lot to me.  I think we have it handled. Now to get that sweet but stubborn lady to realize she needs help. 

So...enough of that....what the heck is everyone doing these days?  I pulled a bunch of ripe tomatoes today, and what I can't eat are going to be seasoned and roasted tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hot here.  Yesterday I checked one of my blueberry bushes.  I found a perfectly ripe berry, and ate it.  There was a bunch more berries that just needed a day or two to ripen. Looked at the bush today, and every stinkin' ripe and almost ripe blueberry was gone!  

Not sure if it's birds or groundsquirrels, but they could have at least shared.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawg,  I know that feeling!

What am I doing?
I'm filling my first order on my new
Etsy shop
FromAuntieDonisHouse
WAHOO!!
How exciting!
This calls for a glass of wine, oops, I don't have anymore, oh well...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, could you put a cheesecloth netting over the bushes? I know that's what the blueberry farms in OH do to keep the birds away, although I've never noticed that being used up here. Don't know if it would work with ground-rats, though.




Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...
> This calls for a glass of wine, oops, I don't have anymore, oh well...


That's OK, I'll have one for ya.


----------



## Dawgluver

CG, the one year I put netting over the BBs, something got every single BB, green or ripe.  I have better luck leaving the bushes uncovered.  My other bush won't be ripe for a few weeks, and it's loaded. Hopefully I'll get a few!  

We have so much wildlife out here, I just don't bother trying to deter them anymore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hmmm, maybe those blueberry bushes would produce inside your house...


----------



## GotGarlic

We're sitting out on the patio under the umbrella with solar lighting, listening to the Cyndi Lauper station on Pandora. Nice.


----------



## taxlady

GG, that's lovely. It looks so "hyggelig".


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks  DH has worked very hard on it. He built the fence, the raised garden and the patio.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, that is a lovely oasis. Looks like a great place to vacation. Any chance I could book a room?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, that is a lovely oasis. Looks like a great place to vacation. Any chance I could book a room?



Absolutely! If you ever find yourself in our corner of Virginia, you would be most welcome!


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

Flew a patient from San Luis Obispo to Santa Monica for treatment of malignant Melanoma. Had to detour around the Sherpa Fire near Santa Barbara.
Hotter than heck, even at 6500 feet!


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> Flew a patient from San Luis Obispo to Santa Monica for treatment of malignant Melanoma. Had to detour around the Sherpa Fire near Santa Barbara.
> Hotter than heck, even at 6500 feet!



 That must have been quite a trip! Cheers again for all the good you do


----------



## Cheryl J

That must have been a miserably hot flight, Steve.  Thank you again for all you do for the Angel Flight patients.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making Mexican pickles with some of the zucchini and jalapeño pepper from the garden, as well as a store-bought red onion. It will go with dinner tonight - shredded chicken tacos, aka pollo tinga.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those are so colorful, *GG*. I'm sure you'll share a photo of the finished product when you post tonight's dinner photo, right? 

I want to make a berry-cherry crisp later, using up the cherries I bought last week and a pint of blues from the same shopping trip. So far I've washed the cherries...:


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, sure  Tacos are so difficult to photograph well - unless you're PowerPlantOP, of course.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Silly, I meant a photo of the pickles.


----------



## GotGarlic

OH!  Okay!


----------



## Dawgluver

Dang.  I'm beat.  Was down at the pool floating around on my floaty thing, and an ant that was floating around without a floaty thing bit me.  Hard.  I dropped my Kindle in the deep end of the pool, right by the drain.  Took me over an hour of diving down, poking and dragging the Kindle with the skimmer net, only to have it sucked back into the drain.  When I dove down, I couldn't see it, even though our pool is nice and clear.  I probably should have gone home and gotten my mask.  My hair clip escaped to the drain, and having long hair didn't help with the rescue.

I finally dragged it into the almost shallow end with the skimmer pole.  Our neighbor's sister brought her daughter and niece down, and she rescued it for me, along with my hair clip that was lost in the effort.  My eyes are now a lovely shade of red from the chlorine, and I'm not sure the Kindle can be revived, despite having a waterproof case.  Thankfully I have another one, this was my pool Kindle.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Dang.  I'm beat.  Was down at the pool floating around on my floaty thing, and an ant that was floating around without a floaty thing bit me.  Hard.  I dropped my Kindle in the deep end of the pool, right by the drain.  Took me over an hour of diving down, poking and dragging the Kindle with the skimmer net, only to have it sucked back into the drain.  When I dove down, I couldn't see it, even though our pool is nice and clear.  I probably should have gone home and gotten my mask.  My hair clip escaped to the drain, and having long hair didn't help with the rescue.
> 
> I finally dragged it into the almost shallow end with the skimmer pole.  Our neighbor's sister brought her daughter and niece down, and she rescued it for me, along with my hair clip that was lost in the effort.  My eyes are now a lovely shade of red from the chlorine, and I'm not sure the Kindle can be revived, despite having a waterproof case.  Thankfully I have another one, this was my pool Kindle.



If there is ever a next time, try to cover the drain with a solid object to break the suction. I hope your Kindle is able to work again for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> If there is ever a next time, try to cover the drain with a solid object to break the suction. I hope your Kindle is able to work again for you.




It's my old Kindle, but made for great pool reading.  I can't dive down as well as I used to, it's about 10 feet.  I thought about turning the suction off in the pumphouse.  When  I thought I was close, I couldn't see anything!  I should have gotten my mask.

I'm a former lifeguard and swim teacher, this was really annoying.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Dang.  I'm beat...I dropped my Kindle in the deep end of the pool, right by the drain.  Took me over an hour of diving down, poking and dragging the Kindle with the skimmer net, only to have it sucked back into the drain.  When I dove down, I couldn't see it, even though our pool is nice and clear.  I probably should have gone home and gotten my mask...


"Let it be a challenge to you." That was a favorite phrase of one of my grade school teacher-nuns. I wanted to choke her with those words every time she said it to me!  It sounds like you rose to the occasion. If you resurrect the tablet and can use it at the pool again, you might want to clip a bungee cord to the tablet and secure the other end of the cord to your floaty thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Let it be a challenge to you." That was a favorite phrase of one of my grade school teacher-nuns. I wanted to choke her with those words every time she said it to me!  It sounds like you rose to the occasion. If you resurrect the tablet and can use it at the pool again, you might want to clip a bungee cord to the tablet and secure the other end of the cord to your floaty thing.




Indeed.  My floaty thing has some very nice clips, and I have some old bungee cords in the car.  Jeez this was frustrating.  

I'm letting the Kindle dry now, but I have a feeling it's dead.  RIP, Kindle.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.  My floaty thing has some very nice clips, and I have some old bungee cords in the car.  Jeez this was frustrating.
> 
> I'm letting the Kindle dry now, but I have a feeling it's dead.  RIP, Kindle.


Have you put it in a closed container with raw rice? It worked for me for two different smart phones.


----------



## Dawgluver

The lady who retrieved it for me suggested that.  All I have is brown rice. Do you think that will work?


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> The lady who retrieved it for me suggested that.  All I have is brown rice. Do you think that will work?


Yup, that's what I used. Just be careful not to get rice into any openings.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I dumped some into a gallon ziplock along with the Kindle.  It may have gotten into some of the orifices...

I think it might be dead.  I will try to ressurect it tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gee Dawg, couldn't you think of a better way to spend your afternoon?


----------



## Dawgluver

I know!  I used to swim competitivly too.  I'm angry with myself that I couldn't get the damn thing.

I did get a great tan though.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, sorry to hear about your Kindle, Dawg!  I sure hope it can be resurrected.  Dang. 

What am I doing?  Relaxing.  It's a little after 9PM now and I'm recuperating from a day spent with 3 of the grandkids - summer vacation and all - I love them all to pieces and I so enjoy seeing the grand*daughters *that I only get to see a couple of times a year.  They're 11 and 15, and *such* nice girls - we had a great day but I'm ready to kick back and chill.  

I've been going through a hundred or so pics of my trip up to NoCal and organizing them into folders. Whew.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> I'm making Mexican pickles with some of the zucchini and jalapeño pepper from the garden, as well as a store-bought red onion. It will go with dinner tonight - shredded chicken tacos, aka pollo tinga.


 
Looks wonderful, GG.  Such abundant veggies you have from your garden, and so colorful!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Oh, sorry to hear about your Kindle, Dawg!  I sure hope it can be resurrected.  Dang.
> 
> What am I doing?  Relaxing.  It's a little after 9PM now and I'm recuperating from a day spent with 3 of the grandkids - summer vacation and all - I love them all to pieces and I so enjoy seeing the grand*daughters *that I only get to see a couple of times a year.  They're 11 and 15, and *such* nice girls - we had a great day but I'm ready to kick back and chill.
> 
> I've been going through a hundred or so pics of my trip up to NoCal and organizing them into folders. Whew.




Thanks, Cheryl! Girls seem to be easier than boys, don't they?

Enjoy your relaxing!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Cheryl!* Girls seem to be easier than boys, don't they?*
> 
> Enjoy your relaxing!


 
Sometimes!  

Thanks, Dawg....10:30 and heading to the recliner to find a movie to fall asleep to.  LOL


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to go with hubby for his heart MRI today.
He's stressed that he might not be able to do it. He's claustrophobic.

I'd be to if someone wanted to shove me in a tube for an hour and not be able to move.

If it can't be done an alternative will have to be taken. That one doesn't sound like much fun either. After his last test, in all honesty I don't trust anyone. The could have killed him. So My poker face is going to be on until it's all over with. I'll be watching them like a Hawk.

On the bright side, were getting closer to finding out what's going on.


----------



## Andy M.

Munky, if the MRI is an issue, ask about an open MRI.  It's less claustrophobic.  Open MRI and a valium did the trick for me.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Munky, if the MRI is an issue, ask about an open MRI.  It's less claustrophobic.  Open MRI and a valium did the trick for me.



That will probably be his first question. He's had an open before. It went ok.
Not great, just ok. I suggested he take a Valium before he goes in. Not sure if they will let him. For the patients comfort why would they say no?

We shall see. If not were going to turn and burn. Take door #2.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

An open MRI and some drug worked for Himself, too. Sending good thoughts your way.  

**************

I've been watching the Cleveland Cavaliers Championship parade online for almost three hours. The lead vehicle is just now reached the stage. The cars/trucks carrying the players has been stopping all along the way because of the crush of humanity. When it stops, the players are high-fiving the people and taking selfies with the fans! How cool is that! Even from 600 miles away, I feel like I'm part of the party thanks to the powers of the internet. ♡


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I've been watching the Cleveland Cavaliers Championship parade online for almost three hours. The lead vehicle is just now reached the stage. The cars/trucks carrying the players has been stopping all along the way because of the crush of humanity. When it stops, the players are high-fiving the people and taking selfies with the fans! How cool is that! Even from 600 miles away, I feel like I'm part of the party thanks to the powers of the internet. ♡



Sorry you couldn't be there to enjoy it first hand.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, Andy! I'd still be watching it on TV though- no way I would want to deal with standing for endless hours in a ginormous crowd. It would be a lot of fun if the TV was in a Cleveland bar, though.  ~~ If you want to see some of the coverage, I've been watching live coverage on Newsnet5.com


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> That will probably be his first question. He's had an open before. It went ok.
> Not great, just ok. I suggested he take a Valium before he goes in. Not sure if they will let him. For the patients comfort why would they say no?
> 
> We shall see. If not were going to turn and burn. Take door #2.



Munky, the first time I ever had an MRI, the doctor asked me if I was claustrophobic. One look at my face, and he got the answer before I could open my mouth. 

"Don't worry, we will put you to sleep." And they did. I slept through the whole thing. The last thing anyone wants is a patient screaming inside an MRI tube trying to escape.


----------



## Addie

Grrrrr! My micro just kicked the bucket. Who needs lightning? I have had this one for more than eight years. It is a big one. And my daughter bought it for me when I moved in here. The next one will be smaller. I don't think she realized how my counter space is so limited. This is my second Sharp Carousel. That brand has served me well. So I will stick with it. Time for a trip to Home Depot. Spike gets a big discount as a contractor. "Oh Spike, I need you!"


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> It's my old Kindle, but made for great pool reading.  I can't dive down as well as I used to, it's about 10 feet.  I thought about turning the suction off in the pumphouse.  When  I thought I was close, I couldn't see anything!  I should have gotten my mask.
> 
> I'm a former lifeguard and swim teacher, this was really annoying.



Dawg, I ask my nurse about going to the local gym for their water aerobics for elderly. I got a big "No"! And they also ruled out bicycle riding. I loved my bike as a kid, and when I lived in Texas, the kids had to double up on one of their bikes. I would always take one bike to run errands and just pleasure ride. Right up to my eighth month of my pregnancy. I am told it is a matter of balance. The water class would have placed too much strain on my heart, and I do have a constant ear problem since birth. Also, as Winthrop is wont to constantly remind me, "I am not 20 years old anymore."


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Dawg, I ask my nurse about going to the local gym for their water aerobics for elderly. I got a big "No"! And they also ruled out bicycle riding. I loved my bike as a kid, and when I lived in Texas, the kids had to double up on one of their bikes. I would always take one bike to run errands and just pleasure ride. Right up to my eighth month of my pregnancy. I am told it is a matter of balance. The water class would have placed too much strain on my heart, and I do have a constant ear problem since birth. Also, as Winthrop is wont to constantly remind me, "I am not 20 years old anymore."




Addie, I'm tough as nails, in good physical shape, and relatively patient.  It annoyed the heck out of me that I couldn't grab that dang Kindle!  Then a sweet lady who's twice my weight and half my height was able to grab it.  Oh, and probably half my age.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, I'm tough as nails, in good physical shape, and relatively patient.  It annoyed the heck out of me that I couldn't grab that dang Kindle!  Then a sweet lady who's twice my weight and half my height was able to grab it.  Oh, and probably half my age.



I am afraid my body has given up the fight. This heart of mine just does not want to cooperate with all the things I would like to do. But in my mind I can still do it. Until I try it.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Munky, the first time I ever had an MRI, the doctor asked me if I was claustrophobic. One look at my face, and he got the answer before I could open my mouth.
> 
> "Don't worry, we will put you to sleep." And they did. I slept through the whole thing. The last thing anyone wants is a patient screaming inside an MRI tube trying to escape.



Unfortunately an open MRI was out of the question/unavailable anyways for him. It has to be ordered from the Dr, prior to your appmt. For what his Dr needed to see it had to be closed because of the dye used. Opened wouldn't have been very accurate.

It took about 2 hrs. He grilled the Tech beforehand. "If I say get me out NOW!,are you going to argue with me about it? Are you going to be quick? Because if not I'm going to start breaking S...!" The Tech told him and showed him just how quick he would be. 1 min tops. Please Mr. don't break our stuff!

Hubbby's a big guy. He would have done it to.!

He went through the whole thing. Afterwards he was very tired. Exhausted is more like it. Nothing was broken in the process.
I took him out to dinner.Picked up the check.

Glad that's over with.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, I'm sorry this has been such an ordeal for both of you. I know I wouldn't be a good patient if I had to have an MRI. I hope the results that come back show as small of an issue as possible. Sending good thoughts your way. Hang in there - you're one tough girl.


----------



## Dawgluver

Geez, Munky.  I would freak too if I had to be stuck in a tube!  Good for your DH, he survived, without breaking anything!


----------



## Dawgluver

Dawgluver said:


> Well, I dumped some into a gallon ziplock along with the Kindle.  It may have gotten into some of the orifices...
> 
> I think it might be dead.  I will try to ressurect it tomorrow.




:sigh:  RIP, sweet Kindle.  I left it in dry brown rice, and took it out today and shook it off, plugged it in.  The orange recharging light is on, but the switch does nothing.  It's been a good pool friend for years.  I'll give it another day or two.


----------



## Alix

3days minimum. Good luck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Alix said:


> 3days minimum. Good luck.




Thanks Alix.  I put it back in the rice bag.


----------



## Dawgluver

We walked Beagle over to a dear friend's, friend just got out of the hospital after having major surgery for prostate cancer.  They opened him up, and he had cancer all over.  He had three robots operating on him, and is in a lot of pain.  He's totally German, and tough as they make them.

We brought over half our United Way meal.  His wife was very appreciative.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's tough news about your friend. So nice of you to give up what could have been tomorrow's leftovers.  (I didn't mean that mean-spirited, just how you end up with days worth of leftovers, just like I do)


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, CG, when I cook, I cook for eight.  I can't help myself, it's a sickness.  We both get tired of leftovers, then I freeze them.

The United Way dinners are made for four people with really big appetites.  Made by nice farm ladies who know how to cook.  I was pleased to be able to share half!


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky.... thinking of your hubby, and you, with good thoughts and prayers. Hopefully the results will be good ones and these seemingly endless tests will be done and over with. 

Dawg...I'm SO sorry to hear of your dear friend.  Also hoping your Kindle recovers.  My daughter dropped her phone in water a year or so ago, and it took several days in rice, but it lived.  
--------------------
I've had a busy afternoon - a little after 8:30 now and ready to relax. The kitchen and bathroom floors have been mopped, laundry done, fridge cleaned, shopping list made out, patio and porch swept, and online bills paid.  Whew.  Wish I had some ice cream on this hot summer evening but a chocolate chip cookie or two will have to do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cheryl.  It's rough to see a big strong German who climbs trees while we hand him a running chainsaw on a rope be in so much pain.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Cheryl. It's rough to see a big strong German who climbs trees while we hand him a running chainsaw on a rope be in so much pain.


 
 I can't even imagine...


----------



## Dawgluver

Hard to climb a tree with a running chain saw and a catheter.  

It makes me very sad.  He's a very strong and sweet man, and DH's best friend.

I did offer to bring him one of his chain saws, he was really interested.  This man could put a whole railroad tie on his shoulder,  carry it, and position a bunch of them for us.


----------



## Addie

I placed my Jet order late Thursday night. The first box arrived the next day and was left by the mailboxes. Six people today just had to ask me if I got my package yet. Then early this morning there was another package for me. The woman next door brought it up to me. Two people knocked on my door tonight and asked if I had gotten my package that was downstairs. Now you may think they were just being kind and showing concern. No, not at all. What they really wanted to know was what was in those boxes and where did I get the money for them. Every time I or anyone else gets packages there is a group that are just plain nosey. I go through this every time I have a delivery. 

I am not the least upset. In fact I am amused with them and love to play games with them. I now have them thinking I have some anonymous donor who sends me stuff each month. This is the third very large box I have received since March. Actually what I have been ordering is very large sizes of things I need and are taxed in my state. Mainly household items such as a six month supply box of SOS pads. Some new kitchen sponges, etc. My next order will be in August. This game is a lot of fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just got off FB, looking at the newest list of donations needed for the evacuees of the fire up at Lake Isabella.  Will hit the store tomorrow morning before Tyler's baseball game and pick up some bags of pet food, water, and toiletries to take to the donation centers.  

The townspeople here are really coming together to provide whatever they can for those poor families who have lost EVERYTHING in the fire.  Dozens of families have their horse trailers hooked up to their trucks, ready to go up there and bring horses down here.  They can't get there yet until the highway opens back up and it's safe to go up there.  The fairgrounds here set up corrals and shelter for the displaced horses.  

This fire is the most devastating thing to happen near here in a long time, if ever. Heartbreaking.   30,000 acres and counting are on fire, several communities and neighborhoods are gone, 2 people have died and countless animals have perished. 

2 Dead, About 30,000 Acres Burned in Erskine Fire in Lake Isabella; Gov. Brown Issues State of Emergency | KTLA


----------



## GotGarlic

That fire is really awful, Cheryl. It's great that residents of nearby localities are pitching in like that  Best wishes to everyone affected.


----------



## Dawgluver

That fire is terrible, Cheryl.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, my thoughts and sympathies go out to all of your fellow Californians. I can't even wrap my head around the devastation and trauma of going through that kind of event. You and your area are such  wonderful neighbors, helping out like you are. Bless the firefolk that are working their darnedest to get those blazes under control.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Cheryl, it's important for us to do all we can during Fire Season.  We had a tornado touch down south of town tonight, lots of downed branches and some power lines but no people, animal or structure damages.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, ladies.  Ugh - the fire is now up to 37,000 acres and 0% containment.  Princess, glad to hear no one was hurt in the tornado!  
----------------------
I watched Tyler this afternoon so my daughter and SIL could have a movie date, and just got home a little bit ago.  Wow, is that boy ever an active one.   His last baseball game of the season is tomorrow morning at 8, so will be going to that. Pretty much been doing little things around the house, fixin' to get some comfies on, find a movie, and have a bowl of mint chocolate chip ice cream.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for the guy who turns on his call light to just see how long it takes me to get there to go to sleep so I can turn off his call light.  Once he's asleep he doesn't ring for the rest of the night.  If I answer while he is still awake...in ten minutes he'll turn it on again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

He just wants to make sure you get plenty of exercise while you're on shift. 


I am trying to decide if I'm happy or annoyed with a friend of our kids. Every time we're back home in Ohio we listen to her sing the praises of Blue Bunny ice cream. I'm not against a carton of store-bought ice cream in our freezer. In fact, I'm very glad that a local store has been "importing" Graeter's ice cream from Ohio. However, I noticed that they are now carrying Blue Bunny. Well, we needed some vanilla for the berry crisp I had made, so I decided to grab a tub to try. We were impressed! Nowhere near as rich as Graeter's, but not much more than half the calories either. And it's one of those ice creams that "clean" eaters would be happy with: Nothing but stuff you'd have in your fridge and pantry. Still can't decide if I'm happy or annoyed...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> He just wants to make sure you get plenty of exercise while you're on shift.
> 
> 
> I am trying to decide if I'm happy or annoyed with a friend of our kids. Every time we're back home in Ohio we listen to her sing the praises of Blue Bunny ice cream. I'm not against a carton of store-bought ice cream in our freezer. In fact, I'm very glad that a local store has been "importing" Graeter's ice cream from Ohio. However, I noticed that they are now carrying Blue Bunny. Well, we needed some vanilla for the berry crisp I had made, so I decided to grab a tub to try. We were impressed! Nowhere near as rich as Graeter's, but not much more than half the calories either. And it's one of those ice creams that "clean" eaters would be happy with: Nothing but stuff you'd have in your fridge and pantry. Still can't decide if I'm happy or annoyed...



Gee Princess, I can so identify. I worked in a nursing home when my husband had been hurt on his job. I worked the 11-77 shift. I had one patient that would ring on every hour just to ask if it was time to get up. Then during the day shifts, he would ring if he was still in his bed to ask if it was snack time, is it lunch time, etc. They finally shut his bell off and turned it back on at night. All I could do was smile and tell him No every hour.


----------



## Caslon

I'm bought a 12 pack of Blue Bunny ice cream bars on a stick recently, first time. Never heard of them before.  I like how they're smaller sized. I have 2 of them for dessert, sometimes 3.   Was it Blue Bunny ice cream that was in the news months ago, not sure.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'll have to look for Blue Bunny ice cream tomorrow when I go grocery shopping.  Not sure if I've seen it in our (2) supermarkets here in town.


----------



## Caslon

Cheryl J said:


> I'll have to look for Blue Bunny ice cream tomorrow when I go grocery shopping.  Not sure if I've seen it in our (2) supermarkets here in town.



Noticing that your from California, I got them at either Vons or Ralphs, or Albertsons. I forget which.  I have all 3 stores here.
Sometimes there are items I go to one store for...that the other doesn't have and vice versa. 

I like how these ice cream bars on a stick are small slender sized.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks, Caslon.  We only have 2 supermarkets here and one of them is Albertsons.  I'll check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> I'll have to look for Blue Bunny ice cream tomorrow when I go grocery shopping.  Not sure if I've seen it in our (2) supermarkets here in town.


It's not a real rich ice cream, *Cheryl*, just in case you prefer that kind. Himself said he thought it was "icy". I didn't notice that. Still, it was good and flavorful, I thought it was smooth. 150 calories for a 1/2 cup serving of vanilla. I plan on trying some of the other flavors over the summer.

BTW, the kids' friend is off the hook. She actually raves about Blue BELL ice cream, from TX. She spent some of her formative years there and likes it best. No Blue Bell around here, but I'm happy with the Bunny.


----------



## Addie

I was reading some news clips and came across the following. It is a site that sends you daily emails for those who like to use their tablet or other device for reading books. These are free downloads, or some are. 

bookbub.com

Take a looksee. It looks interesting.


----------



## Souschef

Addie said:


> I was reading some news clips and came across the following. It is a site that sends you daily emails for those who like to use their tablet or other device for reading books. These are free downloads, or some are.
> 
> bookbub.com
> 
> Take a looksee. It looks interesting.


There is also Freebooksy.com and BookGorilla.com


----------



## Chef Munky

*Results are in.*

We were surprised at how quick my husbands MRI results got back to his Dr.

It's not great news. The MRI showed that he's had a heart attack, lower part of his heart.

The Dr wants him in to get an Angioplasty to see what's going on. Great more tests. He's looking forward to an over night stay at the hospital.
He's fine with that as long as I'm his nurse.

It's ok for now that he carry my Nytro on him until he gets his own. Strict orders NO exercise. Walking is ok, as long as it's not too much to wind him.

That's been our morning and afternoon. Making phone calls. Get the ball rolling.

If nobody see's me here for a few days. You'll know why. I'll be with him.
Have a feeling he will be going in real soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky, I'm so sorry to hear of the not-so-great test results.  It sounds like he has the best of nurses with you though, to make sure he follows Drs. orders.  Sending best of healing thoughts and prayers to you both.  Try to check in here when you can.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hugs, Munky and Munky's DH.  Sure hope everything works out for the best!


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear of DH's heart problem.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry to hear this , too, Munky. I know it's stressful for both of you. Hugs.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> We were surprised at how quick my husbands MRI results got back to his Dr.
> 
> It's not great news. The MRI showed that he's had a heart attack, lower part of his heart.
> 
> The Dr wants him in to get an Angioplasty to see what's going on. Great more tests. He's looking forward to an over night stay at the hospital.
> He's fine with that as long as I'm his nurse.
> 
> It's ok for now that he carry my Nytro on him until he gets his own. Strict orders NO exercise. Walking is ok, as long as it's not too much to wind him.
> 
> That's been our morning and afternoon. Making phone calls. Get the ball rolling.
> 
> If nobody see's me here for a few days. You'll know why. I'll be with him.
> Have a feeling he will be going in real soon.



Munky, sorry about the news. Just one suggestion. Have the doctor give him a 'script for the spray Nitro.  It acts so much faster. It is what the Paramedics use in the ambulance. One quick spray under the tongue is all it takes and acts almost instantly. I keep a bottle on my computer desk, nightstand and in my satchel on my scooter. I always have it within my reach. 

Take good care of him, as I know you will. I have reached my quota for angioplasties. Five in all. Slept like a baby through every one of them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Munky, I'm sorry to hear of the test results. At least they've identified the issue before something worse happened. I'll keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. I'm sure you'll take good care of him better than any nurse.


----------



## Addie

*Huh?*

I am sitting in a state of semi-shock Last February I ordered three small wastebaskets from Lowes to replace my old ones that were beaten up very badly. I got an email saying that they had been delivered. I went downstairs and no package. I called the 800 number and told them I never got the package. They immediately contacted the Lowes nearest to where I live and had a replacement package delivered within an hour. And at no additional charge. I was very happy with the service and sent them an email telling them so.

Today I had a mid-day appointment. It took a lot out of me. I get home and was in a deep sleep nap, when a hard knock woke me right up. My neighbor with a large package at her feet. It was for me. I open it and there are three wastebaskets from Lowes. I look at the invoice. The date says "Date of order 2/12/2016." Better late than never? Now what do I do? Keep them? Send them back letting them know their error? The whole order was for $25.00. Will the $25.00 cause them a bookkeeping problem if I keep them? Will someone lose their job over this error on their part? This last one is what is causing me the most grief. I don't ever want to be responsible for that event. 

They were shipped from NC. They included a return shipping label. Deep down inside of me I really have a very strong sense of doing the right thing, even if at a cost to myself.


----------



## Andy M.

Call and ask what they want you to do.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Call and ask what they want you to do.



It is late in the day, so that will have to happen tomorrow. I did send an email, but no response yet.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Call and ask what they want you to do.



I called their 800 number. Told them the whole story. They apologized for the mix up and late delivery. Told me to keep the baskets and enjoy them. 

Now my conscience is clear.


----------



## Addie

At 4:30 this afternoon I will be heading down to the Community Room. Management is tossing us a BBQ party. The guy that does all the cooking marinates everything in Italian dressing. Oh joy!  Not my favorite way to do BBQ. I will make a short appearance and come right back upstairs. 

The rule "Residents Only." It should be interesting to see how many make up a big dish for some friend that doesn't live here. The Manager flipped out the last time this was tried. Can't say that I blame them. These parties are thrown for the residents. Not the whole neighborhood. It is always the same people. 

Oh well, time to get dressed and head downstairs.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> At 4:30 this afternoon I will be heading down to the Community Room. Management is tossing us a BBQ party. The guy that does all the cooking marinates everything in Italian dressing. Oh joy!  Not my favorite way to do BBQ. I will make a short appearance and come right back upstairs.
> 
> The rule "Residents Only." It should be interesting to see how many make up a big dish for some friend that doesn't live here. The Manager flipped out the last time this was tried. Can't say that I blame them. These parties are thrown for the residents. Not the whole neighborhood. It is always the same people.
> 
> Oh well, time to get dressed and head downstairs.


 
Addie....if you're not happy with the way management hosts a FREE BBQ party with good intentions, why bother to complain about it here? Just don't go.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....if you're not happy with the way management hosts a FREE BBQ party with good intentions, why bother to complain about it here? Just don't go.



I have chosen a couple of times to skip the parties. But then they send someone up to my apartment to check on me and ask why I am not downstairs. The inquisition continues for the following week. It is just easier to go down, stay for about 45 minutes and then leave. That way my privacy stays in tact.


----------



## Souschef

Addie said:


> That way my privacy stays in tact.


I fail to see why you are worried about your privacy when you have posted every possible detail about your life on this website.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here blowing my nose like crazy. It is 73ºF. outside and almost 80ºF inside. I don't feel cold. So I put on a sweater. Hope that helps.


----------



## Addie

I was sitting watching television and all of a sudden my heart started to race. Uh Oh! I know that feeling too well. I took a hit of my liquid nitrogen. Waited ten minutes, no change, took a second hit. Ten minutes later I really do not feel very good. Took an aspirin and told Pirate to call 911. They were at my door almost instantly. Fire Department arrived first. Gave me oxygen. Usually that helps. Not this time. Medics gave me another shot of the liquid nitrogen. That helped a little. I still had the pain in both arms and now in the middle of my chest. They get me bundled up on the litter, and into the ambulance. Of course all the lobby owls were there to see who was going out. (I hate that!) 

I had four medics working on me. I was in the ER for six hours. It seems I wasn't having a heart attack. I was having a Heart Episode. Of course they kept me overnight. But the doctors told me I did _*everything right*_. That was good to hear. 

In the bed next to me was a man. He had a lot of people really working on him. He was very young. It seems he was drunk and fell. In that fall, he hid his head real hard and had a very large gash. He also broke his neck. It took them quite a while to bring him too. I quietly asked my nurse how he was. They think he may not be paralyzed. The good thing is that when he hit his head, he knocked himself out and didn't try to move. 

Now yesterday was July 1st. The day all the brand spanking new doctors get their long white coats and report to their assigned hospitals. Groups of them were going through the ER. And they all had to stop at the bed next door. It brought back memories of when Poo got his long jacket. He drove all the way up from Connecticut to show me. I can't stop thinking about the patient next to me. A young man who may be facing a life changing situation. Every time he crosses my mind, a small little prayer is sent up. 

Me, I am fine. A lot better off then him.


----------



## medtran49

Addie said:


> I was sitting watching television and all of a sudden my heart started to race. Uh Oh! I know that feeling too well. I took a hit of my liquid nitrogen. Waited ten minutes, no change, took a second hit. Ten minutes later I really do not feel very good. Took an aspirin and told Pirate to call 911. They were at my door almost instantly. Fire Department arrived first. Gave me oxygen. Usually that helps. Not this time. Medics gave me another shot of the liquid nitrogen. That helped a little. I still had the pain in both arms and now in the middle of my chest. They get me bundled up on the litter, and into the ambulance. Of course all the lobby owls were there to see who was going out. (I hate that!)
> 
> I had four medics working on me. I was in the ER for six hours. It seems I wasn't having a heart attack. I was having a Heart Episode. Of course they kept me overnight. But the doctors told me I did _*everything right*_. That was good to hear.
> 
> In the bed next to me was a man. He had a lot of people really working on him. He was very young. It seems he was drunk and fell. In that fall, he hid his head real hard and had a very large gash. He also broke his neck. It took them quite a while to bring him too. I quietly asked my nurse how he was. They think he may not be paralyzed. The good thing is that when he hit his head, he knocked himself out and didn't try to move.
> 
> Now yesterday was July 1st. The day all the brand spanking new doctors get their long white coats and report to their assigned hospitals. Groups of them were going through the ER. And they all had to stop at the bed next door. It brought back memories of when Poo got his long jacket. He drove all the way up from Connecticut to show me. I can't stop thinking about the patient next to me. A young man who may be facing a life changing situation. Every time he crosses my mind, a small little prayer is sent up.
> 
> Me, I am fine. A lot better off then him.



Addie, sorry to hear about your episode and it's good you made it through okay, but it wasn't with the help of liquid NITROGEN because you'd probably be dead if you had taken 3 shots of that, and those medics would be in a world of trouble. There is quite a bit of difference in nitrogen and nitroglycerin.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Addie, sorry to hear about your episode and it's good you made it through okay, but it wasn't with the help of liquid NITROGEN because you'd probably be dead if you had taken 3 shots of that, and those medics would be in a world of trouble. There is quite a bit of difference in nitrogen and *nitroglycerin*.



Blame it on my lazy typing habits. I did meant the nitroglycerin. I assumed that everyone would know I meant nitroglycerin. I keep four bottles of it handy at all times. One right beside my bed, one right here at the computer, one with my scooter for when I make a quick run to the store, and one in my purse. I find that it works much quicker than the pills. 

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Cheryl J

Busy day today.  I went to our local farmers market this morning and picked up some peaches, plums, and a couple of baskets of strawberries.  Saw some friends I hadn't seen in a while.  Cleaned the house, paid bills online, got caught up on email, and started to relax with a movie when my brother called and wanted to come over, so had a nice afternoon visiting with him. Looking for a movie now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Winding down after a busy day and night. Got all of the holiday food shopping done this afternoon, then headed out with Goober and his friend, Ms. Em. We wandered and trolley-ed around the Akron Art Walk, and spent some time at a poetry reading. Got to meet a few of Goober's friends that raved to us about the quality of his photographs (squeeee!) and then Ms. Em took us to a really cool speakeasy! Ended up stopping for a quick bite at a local pub - no drinking, as we were still trying to soak up the alcohol from the speakeasy!

Now it's a bit of wine, the laptop and relaxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Winding down after a busy day and night. Got all of the holiday food shopping done this afternoon, then headed out with Goober and his friend, Ms. Em. We wandered and trolley-ed around the Akron Art Walk, and spent some time at a poetry reading. Got to meet a few of Goober's friends that raved to us about the quality of his photographs (squeeee!) and then Ms. Em took us to a really cool speakeasy! Ended up stopping for a quick bite at a local pub - no drinking, as we were still trying to soak up the alcohol from the speakeasy!
> 
> Now it's a bit of wine, the laptop and relaxxxxxxxxxxxx



Sounds like you are having a great time. I am jealous. I am nursing an earache. And I think I am going mad. I turned on DC, and the print looks so much bigger.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We are enjoying ourselves, *Addie*. Even though Loverly has neighbors on either side (she's the middle unit of a 3-unit condo building), we never have to listen to dogs barking for very long. Very polite dog owners, unlike our neighbor back in MA. Drivers are polite, roads are wide and well-marked. Sun is a little brighter, air is a little cleaner...OK, those last two are probably my perception since I'm back "home" and spending fun times with our kids. 

I have to say, though, that the greater Cleveland and Akron areas have been very good in announcing and promoting events *before* they occur. Always have been, but so much more now with the internet and social websites. I've spent years trying to find a reliable source of information so I can easily access what is going on before time.  They might exist, but so far the best town we've found for self-promotion is Putnam, CT. Most of the time, though, the first time we find out about something is during the nighttime newscast when they tell you something wrapped up that day. Well that doesn't do US any good!


----------



## Addie

The saying says that "you can't go home again." I think in your case, who ever said it was dead wrong. You always seem to find the magic in going home every time you make that trip. I think it is time for you and Himself  to seriously get your home ready for the "sale!" Not only will the both of you be happier, but so will your children. It is time to bring the family back together. 

Massachusetts has enjoyed your stay here, but you are much happier in Ohio. And I can understand that. I have left here five times and lived all over this country. But I keep coming home. I have lived in some of the most beautiful parts of our country. And yet I still kept coming back to a city full of shootings and drive by street murders. 

But remember, you will always have your DC family, no matter where you are. And we do love having you here. As well as in Massachusetts. But as a native resident, I have to say  "get the heck out of my State!" Go home. Your babies are calling you!" And here are some angel wings   for the both of you to help you on your way!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the wings, *Addie*, but it would be better if you showed up with either a paint brush or a garden trowel. Just sayin'...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for the wings, *Addie*, but it would be better if you showed up with either a paint brush or a garden trowel. Just sayin'...



I'll see what I can do. I am sure Spike has lots of paint brushes and trowels. I may even send Spike to do some of the work for you.


----------



## Katie H

I just came inside to get a "hit" of air-conditioning and dry air.  On Monday our pool pump died and, yesterday, there were horrible storms.  To the extent my best friend and I were in a tornado yesterday afternoon.  Not my first tornado, but apparently hers.  She stayed shaken up for quite a while after it was over.

As a direct result of all of yesterday's weather activity, the pool is filled with leaves.  Looked like a great big bowl of tossed salad.  I just finished using the pool leaf rake to clean nearly all the leaves.  By the time I was done, I was DONE.  Today's temp has a _feels like  _of 108F, with humidity in the 85+ percent range.  Not pleasant.  Those few minutes I was outside were more than enough for me...for a while.

Sadly, more serious weather is predicted for this afternoon.  Guess I'd better fasten my seat belt.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Katie*, what an exciting day - and NOT in a good way.  I'm sure your friend was glad to have you by her as a calming force. Glad you both made it through the tornado safely.

I hope today's storms aren't as bad and that you're all safe.


***************************

I'm resting up in preparation to keep up with our son once again. Tonight we're off to a talk by a rock and roll photographer and one of the artist's she's done shots of - Chrissie Hynde of "The Pretenders", an Akron native. Goober figured that Himself would enjoy it for the photographic angle and that's I'd enjoy the musician part. I probably won't tell Goober that his Dad doesn't think much of celebrity photographers and I'm not so much of a Pretenders fan. We'll just (wait for it...) pretend.   At least we'll be sitting down.


----------



## medtran49

Trying to decide whether to laugh or be irritated.  We have a black, smooth shiny finish fridge that in the mornings becomes a mirror because of the sun.  Arwin, our pug, sees herself in the "mirror" and thinks there is another pug there.  She doesn't bark, she just stands there and snuffles it and scratches at the "other pug" trying to get to it.  So, of course, the bottom third of the fridge is covered with pug snuffles and footprints.  At least Strider, the other pug, doesn't do that.


----------



## Alix

medtran, we call what's left behind "pupkiss" 

Just starting my day on the elliptical. BAH! I hate exercise that seems pointless, but my walking partner is off camping with her family. Guess I'll survive a week or so of going nowhere special on my "walk"


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle has managed to noseprint every window in the sun room for about 3 feet up, protecting us from the neighbors' cats.  Apparently it is her mission. And washing windows has never been my forté.

We are headed out shortly to leap in the water.


----------



## Addie

Teddy thinks he is a Great Dane even though he is a Maltese. Let someone he doesn't know, get to close to any of us, and he gets right in the middle and starts barking.

I just got off the phone with Crazy Cat Lady. She is fine and working part time. It wasn't a long call as I am almost out of minutes. I had called her and got no answer. So when she saw my number, she called me back. It seems she has too many people leeching on her Wi Fi and it is causing problems. She is trying to get the problem corrected. 

Just thought some of you would like an update. BTW, Cat, Carl and the baby are back home. But will be back at the end of August or in September.


----------



## Andy M.

Listening Mozart's Piano Concerto #21 on my brand new* Beats headphones*!   A couple of weeks ago, I mentioned to my daughter that I had the opportunity to try Beats and thought they were amazing.  Just a little while ago the doorbell rang and the USPS guy handed me a box.  It had her name and our address so I thought it was a gift for her DH she wanted to keep as a surprise.  I texted her and she said it was for me.  What a surprise when I opened it!


----------



## Katie H

Busy preparing things for another whacking from Mother Nature.  We were caught a little off guard last night.  Never anticipated the power being off for 6 hours...or at all the way the storm was shaping up.  Changed real quickly.

In the end the power was off for 6 hours.  Was restored about 1:30 a.m. but, by then, Glenn and I had gone to bed.  I couldn't shower because our well pump is powered electrically.  That didn't stop me.  I stripped down to my birthday suit, grabbed two big buckets and availed myself of all that nice water in the pool to bathe out on the back porch.  The dogs, Harley and Baxter, looked at me as if I'd lost my mind.  The experience reminded me of my long ago camping days.

Not much damage out our way.  Plenty of rain and some wind.  Other areas were treated to straight-line winds and plenty of rain.  We got off easy.

So the "what are you doing" for me is filling pitchers full of water, making sure the bathtub in the guest bathroom is full and checking around the yard and near the house for things that might be, um, flight risks.

More of the weather we've experienced since Wednesday is predicted for this afternoon and tonight.  Better fasten our seat belts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Katie*, I'm sure you have all of your hatches battened down.  Take care, stay safe, and let us know when you guys come out on the other side of this storm.



Addie said:


> ...I just got off the phone with Crazy Cat Lady....It seems she has too many people leeching on her Wi Fi and it is causing problems. She is trying to get the problem corrected...


IF that is *CCL*'s problem, all she has to do is change the password for her WiFi. Ta-Dah! No more moochers.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Katie*, I'm sure you have all of your hatches battened down.  Take care, stay safe, and let us know when you guys come out on the other side of this storm.


Yes, stay safe.


> IF that is *CCL*'s problem, all she has to do is change the password for her WiFi. Ta-Dah! No more moochers.


Or put a password.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Listening Mozart's Piano Concerto #21 on my brand new* Beats headphones*!   A couple of weeks ago, I mentioned to my daughter that I had the opportunity to try Beats and thought they were amazing.  Just a little while ago the doorbell rang and the USPS guy handed me a box.  It had her name and our address so I thought it was a gift for her DH she wanted to keep as a surprise.  I texted her and she said it was for me.  What a surprise when I opened it!



That's way cool Andy! What a lovely thing for her to do for her Dad!!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yes, stay safe.
> Or put a password.



I doubt she is that computer savvy. She sounded very confused when I tried to explain that to her. So I dropped the subject. Other than that problem, she is still in recovery mode.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> That's way cool Andy! What a lovely thing for her to do for her Dad!!



It sure was, Kayelle.  I mentioned I also saw a Corvette and really loved it.  Let's see what happens.


----------



## Addie

I just finished cleaning the kitchen. Good grief! How do the front of the bottom cabinets get so dirty. I just cleaned them a few days ago. 

In the meantime I am waiting for Pirate to go shopping for my meats. Can't get too many. Not much room in the freezer. Just a couple of steaks and the Loin Pork Roast, bones in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm waiting. Waiting for Himself to finish grooming in the only bathroom so I can put my contact lenses in ~ he takes longer than I do. Waiting for Loverly and Goober to get to her place. Once we're all together and all put together, we'll be heading out for what is probably our last day all together for this trip in. West Side Market first, then a short jaunt over to Great Lakes Brewing Company to eat someone else's food! Leave for MA tomorrow if we get our stuff together early - early being a challenge. Loverly has to be at work by 7 AM so it's early curfew tonight. Otherwise, we'll pack everything tomorrow and leave early on Tuesday and probably drive straight through.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I doubt she is that computer savvy. She sounded very confused when I tried to explain that to her. So I dropped the subject. Other than that problem, she is still in recovery mode.



That's really strange, since supposedly her husband built an internet server for  "Cat". It's beyond simple to follow the instructions on how to set the password that come with a wireless router. And if you read any of her story about the cats, it includes some pretty savvy computer skills.


----------



## Cheryl J

I have an idea CCL knows her way around computers quite well, Addie.   Was she still in recovery mode during that recent 3-week road trip and miles and miles of hiking the Appalachian trail?  Just curious, since you just spoke with her.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm waiting. Waiting for Himself to finish grooming in the only bathroom so I can put my contact lenses in ~ he takes longer than I do. Waiting for Loverly and Goober to get to her place. Once we're all together and all put together, we'll be heading out for what is probably our last day all together for this trip in. West Side Market first, then a short jaunt over to Great Lakes Brewing Company to eat someone else's food! Leave for MA tomorrow if we get our stuff together early - early being a challenge. Loverly has to be at work by 7 AM so it's early curfew tonight. Otherwise, we'll pack everything tomorrow and leave early on Tuesday and probably drive straight through.


 
Enjoy your (probably) last day with the kids, CG.  Sounds like a fun filled day!


----------



## Chef Munky

Lazy morning here. Having a cup of coffee before I annoy my neighbors all day. You know my favorites ones? Memba them?  

Got the smoker ready. Were all ready for some real ribs for a change.
I'll be taking my sweet time doing it to.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I have an idea CCL knows her way around computers quite well, Addie.   Was she still in recovery mode during that recent 3-week road trip and miles and miles of hiking the Appalachian trail?  Just curious, since you just spoke with her.



I don't know. It was a very short call as I was checking to see make sure if she is all right. I just told her that we all missed her and asked about Cat and Carl and their baby. She assured me that she is working part time, but tires easily. Cat and her family will be returning in late August or early Sept. Then I had to hang up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am smiling from ear-to-ear. It's been a great visit with the kids, we hit a few favorite places, found a couple of new favorite places, and had wonderful weather to boot in spite of a very few hot-hot days. Alas, all things must come to an end, and we're now on an expected departure day of Tuesday. By the time we hit the market and had dinner out, it was too late to make much noise and start to pack the car. Our dear, sleepy Loverly needed to get to sleep early since she reports to work by 7:00 AM, wake-up time around 5:30 or so. *shudder* We'll enjoy one last departure dinner on Monday, but all around Loverly's kitchen table, cleaning up a few leftovers and eating a few freshly prepared items. 

The best part of the trip? Himself kept saying "this is nice" and "I like this place" and other things that makes me think he just might be ready to do what we need to do to get back home. My fingers are seriously crossed on this one! 




Chef Munky said:


> Lazy morning here. Having a cup of coffee before I annoy my neighbors all day. You know my favorites ones? Memba them?  ...


I sure hope those (non)favorite neighbors of yours were downwind.


----------



## Dawgluver

So happy you had such a great visit "back home", CG!    Fingers crossed for you too!

I'm kicking back after a loooonnng day and night of travel yesterday.  DH went back to bed after picking up Beagle from the kennel this morning.

A word of caution about going through the Atlanta airport.  My nose runs almost constantly, so I always have to have kleenex in my pockets.  Apparently the airport people x-ray machine doesn't like kleenex.  I got hauled out of line, felt up, and swabbed down.  I did tell them they could have my used kleenex if they really wanted it.  Thankfully the TSA workers had a good sense of humor.


----------



## Andy M.

Safe trip back to MA, CG.


----------



## Mad Cook

Just taking a break from trying to hang wallpaper in the bathroom. I am a seasoned wallpaper hanger and this is a decent quality of paper but this is causing very blue air in my house. It keeps falling off! I thought the first time it was because I'd stripped the old paper off and found the old 1920s oil paint on the walls so I dealt with that by painting the wall with wallpaper paste and letting it dry before going back to it, putting another coat of paste (same reliable make, different package, so not likely to be a problem with the paste) on the wall, pasted the paper and stuck it up. By now it was 2am so I went to bed. Got up this morning and went into the bathroom and the better part of yesterday's work was lying on the floor sneering at me!

God, I wish I'd married a rich man when I had the chance (or a good do-it-yourself-er would do).


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Lazy morning here. Having a cup of coffee before I annoy my neighbors all day. *You know my favorites ones? Memba them?*
> 
> Got the smoker ready. Were all ready for some real ribs for a change.
> I'll be taking my sweet time doing it to.



Indeed I do. Get a fan, and help the aroma of those ribs waft toward the right direction.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> So happy you had such a great visit "back home", CG!    Fingers crossed for you too!
> 
> I'm kicking back after a loooonnng day and night of travel yesterday.  DH went back to bed after picking up Beagle from the kennel this morning.
> 
> A word of caution about going through the Atlanta airport.  *My nose runs almost constantly, so I always have to have kleenex in my pockets.  *Apparently the airport people x-ray machine doesn't like kleenex.  I got hauled out of line, felt up, and swabbed down.  I did tell them they could have my used kleenex if they really wanted it.  Thankfully the TSA workers had a good sense of humor.



I am so glad to hear that I am not alone with this stupid affliction of a constant running nose.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I am so glad to hear that I am not alone with this stupid affliction of a constant running nose.




I told the agents that they really wouldn't want to see me without my pockets full of kleenex.  Thankfully, they realize how ridiculous the regulations they have to follow are.  I'm always surprised at what might show up on airport body x-ray scans.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Enjoy your (probably) last day with the kids, CG.  Sounds like a fun filled day!


We did have a great day, *Chery*! Today we have a bonus day.   Goober is at Loverly's home, we're all together, and we'll be dining royally on...leftovers! Need to move this stuff out so it doesn't spoil; Loverly can start with fresh tomorrow.


Dawgluver said:


> So happy you had such a great visit "back home", CG!...


Thanks, *Dawg*. As always, it's been much too short.


Andy M. said:


> Safe trip back to MA, CG.


Thanks, *Andy*. It appears we'll be bringing the heat with us. Sorry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I told the agents that they really wouldn't want to see me without my pockets full of kleenex...


You should have asked it they wanted you to empty the pocket with just unused tissues, or did they want to see the contents from the "used tissues" too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good highway spirits be with you again on your way home, *CG*. Glad to hear your last day (for now) is your family all together.  Maybe we'll be hearing about definite plans to move soon!

*Dawg, *I haven't flown since 2001 - I'm sure I'd be very surprised at the regulations over the past decade and a half. 

*Munky...*were your neighbors sufficiently annoyed with you having the nerve to smoke some ribs?  I can't imagine that. Sheesh....

*MadCook, *sorry to hear of your paper hanging problems.  I hope tomorrow goes better. 

I had a busy day today.  It's Tyler's 6th birthday this weekend and he's having a party at the park.  I went to town to get him his bday gifts and have been checking in with daughter about what I can bring as far as goodies, drinks, etc. Also went grocery shopping, did laundry, and some house cleaning.  Relax time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Cheryl, you would not believe it...and we fly all the time!

Happy birthday to "our" dear Tyler!  He's a big boy now!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Cheryl, you would not believe it...and we fly all the time!
> 
> *Happy birthday to "our" dear Tyler! He's a big boy now!*


 
Thank you, Dawg.  He sure is getting to be a big boy - pretty sure he's going to be taller than me by the time he's 10.


----------



## Dawgluver

Mad Cook said:


> Just taking a break from trying to hang wallpaper in the bathroom. I am a seasoned wallpaper hanger and this is a decent quality of paper but this is causing very blue air in my house. It keeps falling off! I thought the first time it was because I'd stripped the old paper off and found the old 1920s oil paint on the walls so I dealt with that by painting the wall with wallpaper paste and letting it dry before going back to it, putting another coat of paste (same reliable make, different package, so not likely to be a problem with the paste) on the wall, pasted the paper and stuck it up. By now it was 2am so I went to bed. Got up this morning and went into the bathroom and the better part of yesterday's work was lying on the floor sneering at me!
> 
> 
> 
> God, I wish I'd married a rich man when I had the chance (or a good do-it-yourself-er would do).




Oh boogers.  That would be annoying as heck, MC, and I've been known to have the patience of a saint.  Pretty certain the air would turn blue around me too if I went through that!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you, Dawg.  He sure is getting to be a big boy - pretty sure he's going to be taller than me by the time he's 10.




My gorgeous three year old nephew  is as tall as a six year old.

Of course, he doesn't quite act like a six year old at three, but he should be a very good basketball player when he gets to high school!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, Cheryl, you would not believe it...and we fly all the time!
> 
> Happy birthday to "our" dear Tyler!  He's a big boy now!



Since you fly a lot, would you qualify for the express lane?


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Just taking a break from trying to hang wallpaper in the bathroom. I am a seasoned wallpaper hanger and this is a decent quality of paper but this is causing very blue air in my house. It keeps falling off! I thought the first time it was because I'd stripped the old paper off and found the old 1920s oil paint on the walls so I dealt with that by painting the wall with wallpaper paste and letting it dry before going back to it, putting another coat of paste (same reliable make, different package, so not likely to be a problem with the paste) on the wall, pasted the paper and stuck it up. By now it was 2am so I went to bed. Got up this morning and went into the bathroom and the better part of yesterday's work was lying on the floor sneering at me!
> 
> God, I wish I'd married a rich man when I had the chance (or a good do-it-yourself-er would do).



MC, When I only had two kids, my sister would watch them, and I would go to work with my BIL doing remodeling. When he had a wallpaper job to do, after removing all the old paper, he had a large block of wood with a medium grit of sandpaper wrapped around it. He would go over all the walls with it. Just enough for the paste to have something to grab. Try roughing up just one area large enough for one strip and see if that helps. It sounds like the dry paste is too slippery for the wet paste to cling to.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Since you fly a lot, would you qualify for the express lane?




We have Global Entry and TSA Precheck, but when coming back from an international flight, at least in Atlanta, everyone still has to go through the agents and a body scan if they have a connecting flight.  It's always somewhat insulting after we've been breezing through without having to remove shoes and getting cavity-searched!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're off. Finally. IF we drive straight through we won't be home before 2:00 AM. Why not? We're night owls!


----------



## Addie

Here it is 5:30 a.m. I have been awake for an hour and a half. I just reached for my first cigarette of the day. Two weeks ago, I reached for my first and lit it as I raced for the outhouse as soon as I woke. The Chantix have kicked in full force. Last week was the introductory week of introducing the drug into my system. I mentioned to my daughter yesterday that I had noticed that I was smoking less and less this past week. So I am on my way. 

I am halfway through my cigarette and had to put it out. Brings on a hard coughing spell. Not good for the heart. 

My goal is to be not smoking at the end of a month of being on the Chantix.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just got home about half an hour ago. Unpacked the car and put a few things from the cooler into the fridge. Just waiting for the hot water tank to heat the water enough so we don't fully wake when we wash our faces. Then it's off to sleep till about noon...on Thursday!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just got home about half an hour ago. Unpacked the car and put a few things from the cooler into the fridge. Just waiting for the hot water tank to heat the water enough so we don't fully wake when we wash our faces. Then it's off to sleep till about noon...on Thursday!



Welcome back. Massachusetts missed you. Get some much needed sleep.


----------



## GotGarlic

Can't stop watching the news. In 1981, my mom gave me a trip to Europe for my high school graduation present. So 35 years ago today, I was in Nice, France, watching the fireworks for Bastille Day. I'm really sad watching the coverage of the insane attack there today


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Can't stop watching the news. In 1981, my mom gave me a trip to Europe for my high school graduation present. So 35 years ago today, I was in Nice, France, watching the fireworks for Bastille Day. I'm really sad watching the coverage of the insane attack there today




Isn't that crazy?  

Not sure what the solution is.  I'm a really good cryer, and when I saw the report, of course the waterworks started up again.

I picked 5 blueberries today!  Nothing else had eaten them!  I didn't save any for DH, I just ate them.  We're both still stumbling around trying to recover from our flight.  I swear there's something infectious on the planes.  I got coughed on, and now have a mild cough.  Nothing horrid, but not something I got on our island.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no, not another one. That must strike you harder GG, since you have been there.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Oh no, not another one. That must strike you harder GG, since you have been there.



It just never seems to end


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No, it doesn't. Had the TV on with a "leftover" episode of The Chew oplaying and a "Breaking News" alert comes on. Germany is the latest victim of a terrorist attack.    Switched the TV off, started to stream a Cleveland radio station, and happy talk instead. The discussion was about how peaceful and successful the convention was this week. Yay! I love The Land and am very proud of my old hometown. And I'm very glad my favorite places are still standing.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm glad the convention was peaceful. Successful? Hmmmmmmmmmm. Anyway...


----------



## GotGarlic

I started making preserved lemons a few days ago, in anticipation of making Moroccan tagine more this fall and winter. Today I shook it around and pressed it down in the lemon brine. The small jar is filled with water, for weight to keep the lemons submerged.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm glad the convention was peaceful. Successful? Hmmmmmmmmmm. Anyway...


From a logistics and execution viewpoint, it was a success. I refuse to comment on the results because DC is a non-political forum.  I know my old  home city is still standing, no one died, few were arrested, cops were praying with protest organizers.  and most importantly, those who attended were impressed with Cleveland. I guess after you host 1.3 million people for the Cavaliers NBA Championship parade, what's a few 100,000 people?


----------



## GotGarlic

Gotcha. Agreed then


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm relaxing. And drinking wine - which is helping with the relaxing. Over the last three days I disassembled a shelving unit Himself made when we were living in our apartment, moved a couple pieces of furniture around, and decided I didn't like the layout after all. I spend today (Friday) shuffling furniture around, swapping a couple of pieces, and reassembling the shelving unit. Most stuff has been put back, I have free shelves for a few of my appliances that have been residing in the basement, and the kitchen is slowly becoming more workable. Last job is to scrub and then rub with furniture oil an old dresser of my great aunt - I'm repurposing it to almost all of my spoons/turners/rubber scrapers/whisks/etc that now reside in nearly half a dozen baskets and pitchers. My kitchen is sorely lacking in drawers.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm relaxing. And drinking wine - which is helping with the relaxing. Over the last three days I disassembled a shelving unit Himself made when we were living in our apartment, moved a couple pieces of furniture around, and decided I didn't like the layout after all. I spend today (Friday) shuffling furniture around, swapping a couple of pieces, and reassembling the shelving unit. Most stuff has been put back, I have free shelves for a few of my appliances that have been residing in the basement, and the kitchen is slowly becoming more workable. Last job is to scrub and then rub with furniture oil an old dresser of my great aunt - I'm repurposing it to almost all of my spoons/turners/rubber scrapers/whisks/etc that now reside in nearly half a dozen baskets and pitchers. My kitchen is sorely lacking in drawers.



CG, when you built this house, didn't you take into consideration your future needs? 

When my son built his house, he made it so that his son had the biggest bedroom. It was his playroom, with a desk to sit and color or do homework. And his wife designed her own kitchen. Gobs and gobs of room for everything. And plenty of sockets throughout the house. For Poo's office bookshelves on three of the walls. These were some of the issues they found lacking in the two houses they had bought.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished baking and wrapping a dozen bagels for the freezer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

****WARNING*** Mini-rant ahead*



Addie said:


> CG, when you built this house, didn't you take into consideration your future needs?...


Dear, sweet, innocent *Addie*, you have absolutely no idea how out-of-whack housing prices are in the greater-greater-Boston area are compared to most of the rest of the country. Let me clue you in:

When we moved here our primary "future needs" were of a financial nature. We did not want to buy/build a house that would require a larger mortgage than we were carrying. We left a 2,549 square foot home with four bedrooms, two and a half baths including our master bath/closet area that measured 14x14 feet and had a vaulted ceiling with a half-round window above the working windows and a plant ledge where the closet/"throne room" walls topped out before that vaulted ceiling, a formal dining room with a tray ceiling, a formal living room with a vaulted ceiling and that same kind of half-round window above the living room windows, a "Great Room" with a huge walk-through work area and half-vault dinette with bay, walk-out door, a giant family area with a fireplace and the back half of it half-vaulted, an open loft upper hall that still had room for a king-size air mattress even though we already had my sewing machine up there along with floor-to-ceiling twin bookshelves and a rocking chair. Off of that hall were the kids bedrooms along with a guest room for a total of four bedrooms. The kids' bath upstairs was large enough to set up two folding tables and serve dinner for eight...not that we would EVER do that!  But it was large. Full basement, too, although not finished. Quality cabinets, real wood trimwork, a showplace of a home. And it had a 2 1/2 car garage with pull-down steps to access storage space. We lived in a very nice neighborhood in a desirable neighborhood about 22 miles from downtown Cleveland - a place similar in distance and housing to Hopkinton. Except unlike here, our city services were all in place: things like city water and sewer, city contracted trash and full recycling for a quarterly fee, and wide modern roads with *gasp* street signs. And what did it sell for? $196,333. Remember that number.

We looked at a new house in Hopkinton, about the same size, layout, and basic quality of materials. Sitting down? It was priced at $420,000. No, I did not mistype that number. Now I will admit that about $40,000 of that was for a state-of-the-art septic system...but it was a septic system. No, thanks.

We bought what we could, where we could, with the same mortgage we were carrying. Why not build bigger/better? Well, we didn't need bigger since we had "lost" two kids in the move, thereby not needing a room for each of them so a three-bedroom worked. Plus, Himself did not get any kind of raise in spite of the cost of living in MA compared to where we lived was going to cost us about 15-20% more. Auto insurance alone!  The two of us with a car each and clean driving records was about $200 less than we paid in OH...where we also had two teen-aged drivers EACH with their own car on our family policy. Good thing the kids didn't move - they never would have been allowed to get behind a wheel.

BTW, this house here is 1,806 square feet, 7 1/2 foot ceilings everywhere, basic cabinets, wood molding that looks like it came from apple crates, and a two-car garage with an intrusive steps-and-platform arrangement since our garage floor is about 1/2 story lower than our house's first floor. This house here? $191,638 - a difference in cost of less than $5,000, but a huge, reduced difference in quality and location.

Our home prior to this one was not lacking for anything. This house was built as a temporary stopping point for us. Besides, it's not like I've been building cabinets and counter tops for the last three days. All I've been doing is rearranging what I have in place that has worked for me for over a decade, just trying to make it a bit more efficient and accommodate an an additional piece of furniture to hold the additional kitchen things I added over those years.


Hey, *Addie*, I bet you're sorry you asked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dear, sweet, innocent *Addie*, you have absolutely no idea how out-of-whack housing prices are in the greater-greater-Boston area are compared to most of the rest of the country. Let me clue you in:
> 
> . . .
> 
> Hey, *Addie*, I bet you're sorry you asked.


----------



## GotGarlic

But... Did you have a sunroom in Ohio?


----------



## Andy M.

Boston area housing prices are more expensive.  Like housing in San Francisco, New York, Miami, Honolulu areas.  Desirability has a price.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Boston area housing prices are more expensive.  Like housing in San Francisco, New York, Miami, Honolulu areas.  Desirability has a price.



That's to be expected. It's surprising that a practically life-long resident didn't know that.


----------



## Katie H

I'm getting ready to cut up and "weave" bacon into squares and cook them on our griddler in anticipation of BLTs tonight.  I have two pounds of bacon and will put what we don't use in the freezer.  We'll have plenty of tomatoes to have more of those yummy sandwiches and I plan on being prepared.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, *Katie*, those look so good.  I've never tried that, but I should. You say you cook them on the griller? Haven't tried that, either, but I will!




PrincessFiona60 said:


>


Happy to entertain, *PF*. I'll be here all week month yea...aw, who am I kidding. I'll be here forever. 



GotGarlic said:


> But... Did you have a sunroom in Ohio?


No, but that sunroom was an addition to the original structure - at additional cost. The unit alone was around $32,000. Then you have the cost for getting our handyman contractor to do the site prep (construct the deck-frame construction for the unit to be placed on, remove house siding and reuse it to side the little bit of non-glass portion of sunroom exterior) and finish work. And, finally, carpeting. We added the sunroom knowing we will never recover the nearly $40,000 expense, but we have enjoyed it since having it installed. Just last night, in fact.



Andy M. said:


> Boston area housing prices are more expensive.  Like housing in San Francisco, New York, Miami, Honolulu areas.  *Desirability has a price.*


Desirability is in the eye of the beholder, *Andy*. All of you who love living along the coast are welcome to it. Besides, there's nothing really desirable about south-county Worcester.  We're about 60 miles from any shoreline, unless you're counting one of the inland lakes. They don't count since I can see the opposite shore. But like the ocean, I can't see land (Canada) from the shore of Lake Erie. The bonus is I don't come out of the lake feeling all sticky from salty ocean water, either. 

Living in MA has been a nice enough vacation. I'm ready to return home to the reality that I've known for most of my life, though. Little did I know how old I would feel when the time came around to get the house ready for market. Eventually we'll go home, eventually.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh, *Katie*, those look so good.  I've never tried that, but I should. You say you cook them on the griller? Haven't tried that, either, but I will!



Not griller, but griddler.  It's a Cuisinart appliance like a panini press but does lots of other things.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I made a typo, Katie. I meant griDler.    I've had mine for at least a decade and love it. Now, did you use the flat plates or the ridged ones?


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> I made a typo, Katie. I meant griDler.    I've had mine for at least a decade and love it. Now, did you use the flat plates or the ridged ones?



I used the ridged plates because it allows the grease to flow away more freely.  Before we got the griddler, I used our waffle iron.

One of the benefits of preparing the bacon this way is that cooking it in this manner presses the pieces (kind of welds) together.  Makes a nice solid large sandwich-sized sheet of bacon.

To cut the bacon easily, I slice at the halfway point across all the pieces, right through the plastic packaging, and weave.  The trickiest part is transferring the uncooked woven bacon to the griddler.  It's trial and error and something you'll have to find what works best for you.


----------



## Chef Munky

Going to try an acupuncture treatment today. Hubby has finally wore me down to at least try another alternative. 

It's my first time. Might be my last if she gets stupid and picks me and hurts me.

Anyone here ever try it? How did it go?


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Going to try an acupuncture treatment today. Hubby has finally wore me down to at least try another alternative.
> 
> It's my first time. Might be my last if she gets stupid and picks me and hurts me.
> 
> Anyone here ever try it? How did it go?


A young M.D. used one acupuncture needle on me for an inflammation in an inflamed muscle in my bum. It didn't hurt, just a small prick sensation. It didn't seem to do anything for the inflammation.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Going to try an acupuncture treatment today. Hubby has finally wore me down to at least try another alternative.
> 
> It's my first time. Might be my last if she gets stupid and picks me and hurts me.
> 
> Anyone here ever try it? How did it go?



I tried it for intractable chronic headache. The doctor was an MD who works in the same clinic as my family doctor, who recommended him (although I don't think my family doc believes in acupuncture; he knew I was out of other options and that it wouldn't hurt). The only medication that prevents my headaches also damages my small intestine.

Don't kid yourself - it will hurt. It's like getting a whole lot of shots. After the needles are inserted, the doctor said I needed to lie quietly for about 20 minutes. I have a guided meditation app called Simply Being on my phone, so I listened to that during that time. I did this for about four months but it didn't help.

Here's the app, if you're interested: Apps â€” Meditation Oasis


----------



## taxlady

Back in the '70s, my tai chi teacher, an old Chinese man who was also a doctor of Chinese medicine, did some acupressure on me. He told me how to explain to my boyfriend how to do it. He also told me to do some specific visualization. It took care of the problem.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Back in the '70s, my tai chi teacher, an old Chinese man who was also a doctor of Chinese medicine, did some acupressure on me. He told me how to explain to my boyfriend how to do it. He also told me to do some specific visualization. It took care of the problem.



The doctor who does acupuncture at my doctor's clinic is from NYC. He learned acupuncture from Chinese doctors in NY's Chinatown. So he's well qualified, considering it's not proven medicine.

I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home from my HS reunion.  A very long road trip, but it was a blast!  Got to see so many old friends and lots of family members.  I didn't get any speeding tickets either (thank you, Garmin GPS and cruise control!).   Now to catch up on DC.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> The doctor who does acupuncture at my doctor's clinic is from NYC. He learned acupuncture from Chinese doctors in NY's Chinatown. So he's well qualified, considering it's not proven medicine.
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better.


So am I. MDs had told me the only hope to deal with it was surgery and that it might not do any good. But this was acu*pressure*, not acupuncture.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> I tried it for intractable chronic headache. The doctor was an MD who works in the same clinic as my family doctor, who recommended him (although I don't think my family doc believes in acupuncture; he knew I was out of other options and that it wouldn't hurt). The only medication that prevents my headaches also damages my small intestine.
> 
> Don't kid yourself - it will hurt. It's like getting a whole lot of shots. After the needles are inserted, the doctor said I needed to lie quietly for about 20 minutes. I have a guided meditation app called Simply Being on my phone, so I listened to that during that time. I did this for about four months but it didn't help.
> 
> Here's the app, if you're interested: Apps — Meditation Oasis



All went well GG. Thank you for the app. It's been d/l'd to my phone for home use. The Dr showed me a trick that will help me to relax and not get all tensed up that's been setting off my shoulders and back pain.

The acupuncture went went better that I had expected it to go.
The Dr had spent many years in China learning the practice. She was good. I only felt one little sting. She took that needle out real quick. Inserted a smaller one. She helped me more in one session than the Chiropractor had been doing. I left his office in more pain than when I walked in. It wasn't working. He was good, tried to help me, but I think my size body scared him. He always made the comment "she's tiny, I don't want to hurt or break her bones!"  Having my husband standing over him to make sure that never happened probably made him nervous.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm debating making breakfast. Or is it lunch now? I can't decide whether I should put the leftover sweet and sour chicken in the oven or make pancakes.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> I'm debating making breakfast. Or is it lunch now? I can't decide whether I should put the leftover sweet and sour chicken in the oven or make pancakes.
> 
> Decisions, decisions.


Choose the one that seems more appealing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> All went well GG. Thank you for the app. It's been d/l'd to my phone for home use. The Dr showed me a trick that will help me to relax and not get all tensed up that's been setting off my shoulders and back pain.
> 
> The acupuncture went went better that I had expected it to go.
> The Dr had spent many years in China learning the practice. She was good. I only felt one little sting. She took that needle out real quick. Inserted a smaller one. She helped me more in one session than the Chiropractor had been doing. I left his office in more pain than when I walked in. It wasn't working. He was good, tried to help me, but I think my size body scared him. He always made the comment "she's tiny, I don't want to hurt or break her bones!"  Having my husband standing over him to make sure that never happened probably made him nervous.



I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Me, too, *Munky*. Now if you share that relaxation technique the doctor showed to you, it might increase Himself's life span...


----------



## Dawgluver

:roflmao:  DH just got home from work, came in, and frantically announced, "There's a snake in my garage door!"  

I grabbed my Martha Stewart tongs, and extracted the snake.  It was beautiful, one I hadn't seen before, black and red striped, about 2 feet long or more.  Not a garter snake or corn snake.  Didn't have time to get a pic, DH was too freaked out.  DH quickly stuffed the bottom of his garage door with plastic grocery bags.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawg - western worm snake? 

http://www.whatsnakeisthat.com/midwest/iowa.html


----------



## Dawgluver

No, long red stripes, not chunked up.  It was beautiful though.

More I think about it, it was probably some kind of garter snake.  

The look on DH's face was also priceless.  Even after 30 years, I did not realize he was snakeaphobic!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> No, long red stripes, not chunked up.  It was beautiful though.
> 
> More I think about it, it was probably some kind of garter snake.
> 
> The look on DH's face was also priceless.  Even after 30 years, I did not realize he was snakeaphobic!



Time to add a couple rubber snakes to the shopping list!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Time to add a couple rubber snakes to the shopping list!




Heh.  I put a 6 footer in one of my colleague's desk drawers as I was cleaning out my desk.  She has shared it several times in other people's desks.

Surprise!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> Time to add a couple rubber snakes to the shopping list!





Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  I put a 6 footer in one of my colleague's desk drawers as I was cleaning out my desk.  She has shared it several times in other people's desks...


When I was a wee one, my Mom got a plastic mouse that made the rounds. I'd find it in my lunch, Dad would find it in the deli drawer...round and round it went. I got "custody" when Himself and I got married and, somehow, it was sent on its way with his lunch and each of the kid's lunches and STILL survives! It now has a place of honor on a kitchen shelf because no one packs lunches anymore. Hmm, maybe I'll tuck it into Himself's underwear drawer...


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Boston area housing prices are more expensive.  Like housing in San Francisco, New York, Miami, Honolulu areas.  Desirability has a price.



I don't really follow the real estate market. But when I see the cost of just a condo, I will stay right where I am at. So I can imagine the cost of a house. Right now in Eastie, we are having an influx of yuppies buying up all the properties in the Jeffries Point area. Massport put in two huge beautiful parks. Piers Park and a second one, both right on the water. The Latin families can no longer afford the rents in that area. At one time Jeffries Point was the most undesirable area. Now it is the most desirable area in all of Boston. Five T stations to get you to Boston is five minutes. Two beaches, plenty of trails for walking, brand new huge parks, a plethora of eating establishments, a state of the art medical clinic, even our very own emergency room.  

Now the families are moving up to the area where I live. We have a small beach. It has all the amenities one could ask for. Beside sand, grass, refreshment stand, benches, and plenty of trees for shade. And you get to watch the airplanes take line up for takeoff. And extra for the kiddies. The one drawback. No lifeguard. The beach is too small. So parents need to be diligent in watching their kids. 

The beach is a definite draw for new families. But this won't last long. When there are no more properties to buy up at the Point, the yuppies will be looking at this end of Eastie. 

My daughter owns her own home. It is a two family with a small basement apartment. She also owns the lot next door which is her driveway. Every day she gets offers to buy that lot for more than $1mil. Yeah. One million dollars or more. For an empty lot. She is not selling. 

Our local newspaper lists all the properties that were sold the previous. I usually don't even bother to look at it, until Pirate pointed out to me, what was happening down at Jeffries Point.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> :roflmao: DH just got home from work, came in, and frantically announced, "There's a snake in my garage door!"
> 
> I grabbed my Martha Stewart tongs, and extracted the snake. It was beautiful, one I hadn't seen before, black and red striped, about 2 feet long or more. Not a garter snake or corn snake. Didn't have time to get a pic, DH was too freaked out. DH quickly stuffed the bottom of his garage door with plastic grocery bags.


 
I've had a few toads that are bugging me.  I was picking up the plastic pots in the garage and when I looked down into one a toad was looking back at me, made me jump.  Outside a toad was charging me when I was watering the side yard, he gave me a dirty look and squeezed under the deck.  Last night at work, I walked up to the exit door after taking out trash and there was a toad sitting by the door waiting to get in...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You would not want to be at our niece's house in Orlando right now, *PF*. She has a family of toads that line up every day on the sliding screen door top.  I think I can save her image from Facebook to my laptop, then post it here. I'll have to try that tomorrow (later today, actually, after I sleep and get up again) - with a little help from Himself I can probably get it to DC. I'll also make sure she let's me do it. I'm sure as long as I credit her for the photo, she'd be fine with it. After all, she now makes her living with her art. She is the proud owner of a mosaics supply shop, and sells her works and those of other artists in her shop. Sells her photos on Etsy, too.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> No, long red stripes, not chunked up.  It was beautiful though.
> 
> More I think about it, it was probably some kind of garter snake.
> 
> The look on DH's face was also priceless.  Even after 30 years, I did not realize he was snakeaphobic!



Dawg, the only snakes I grew up with were garter snakes. So when I moved to Texas, a State Trooper taught me a little diddy. I forget the beginning, but sure do remember the last line. "Red and black, jump back." That was no garter snake you saw. 
http://animals.mom.me/identify-blackandredbanded-snakes-6391.html

The little diddy cited here was different from the one taught me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Dawg, the only snakes I grew up with were garter snakes. So when I moved to Texas, a State Trooper taught me a little diddy. I forget the beginning, but sure do remember the last line. "Red and black, jump back." That was no garter snake you saw.




Pretty sure it was harmless, Addie.  It had such a teeny head sticking out, I thought it was a baby.  Then I pulled and pulled with the tongs, and more and more of it kept coming out.  Hopefully it is now comfortably residing in my gardens and helping with the mouse population.


----------



## Addie

When we lived in Texas, Pirate would take his snake pillow case, (the only one he was allowed to use.) and hunt for poisonous snakes. He would then turn them into Sid Herdnan and get $5.00 a piece for them. Every time he did this, I would have a mild heart attack. BTW, Water Mocossins (sp?) got his $7.00 a piece. And those were the easiest ones to catch. They lived in the ditch right across the street from where I lived.


----------



## taxlady

Here is the ditty I learned. Red touches yellow, kill a fellow; red touches black, venom lack. It's to tell milk snakes from coral snakes.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Here is the ditty I learned. Red touches yellow, kill a fellow; red touches black, venom lack. It's to tell milk snakes from coral snakes.



Guess what. I stay far away from any snake I see. They may be one of God's creatures, but as far as I am concerned, they have the Devil in them.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Here is the ditty I learned. Red touches yellow, kill a fellow; red touches black, venom lack. It's to tell milk snakes from coral snakes.



TL. if you look you will see where on the Coral Snake, the red also touches the black. So the one I learned "red on black, jump back" would apply. Hmmm.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> TL. if you look you will see where on the Coral Snake, the red also touches the black. So the one I learned "red on black, jump back" would apply. Hmmm.


That's why I found you the picture. Your ditty is wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver

Snakes have never bothered me.  I also enjoy spiders, frogs, and toads.  Just not in the house.

I think the only poisonous snakes we might have here along the river are timber rattlers.  I've never seen one.

Edit:  apparently we have 4 poisonous snakes here.  All but the timber rattler are endangered and protected.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> Snakes have never bothered me.  I also enjoy spiders, frogs, and toads.  Just not in the house.
> 
> I think the only poisonous snakes we might have here along the river are timber rattlers.  I've never seen one.
> 
> Edit:  apparently we have 4 poisonous snakes here.  All but the timber rattler are endangered and protected.



Snakes are venemous.  Poison comes from plants or manufacture.


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> That's why I found you the picture. Your ditty is wrong.



Red touches yellow, not a nice fellow.


----------



## Dawgluver

This snake was shiny black, with long red stripes down both sides.  I would have worn it as jewelry, it was so pretty.

Apparently DH thought differently.


----------



## rodentraiser

When I had my garden, I put put out an old glass pie dish of water for the butterflies. One day when I came home, my neighbor told me she had stopped by and she "admired my toad". I asked her what toad and she said the one in the water dish.

I'm glad she warned me. When I checked the water dish, the toad was still in it and literally filled the dish he was so large. Had I seen that not knowing what it was, I probably would have screamed like a little girl and run like heck. 

We used to have tarantulas that would rear back and hiss at you if you poked them with a stick. Which I did only once.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Could this be your "necklace", *Dawg*?







The image is from the Louisiana Department of Wildlife site, but I bet those snakes don't look at the state lines as they travel up the mighty Mississip. 

The only name I've found associated with a snake like that is "Black Worm Snake" but what I saw mentions a snake that is smaller than what you describe. I'm going to guess that your snake is a different type? Therefore, you want any more info? Happy Hunting!


----------



## Dawgluver

It looks somewhat like mine, CG, though mine had thinner red stripes.


----------



## medtran49

rodentraiser said:


> When I had my garden, I put put out an old glass pie dish of water for the butterflies. One day when I came home, my neighbor told me she had stopped by and she "admired my toad". I asked her what toad and she said the one in the water dish.
> 
> I'm glad she warned me. When I checked the water dish, the toad was still in it and literally filled the dish he was so large. Had I seen that not knowing what it was, I probably would have screamed like a little girl and run like heck.
> 
> We used to have tarantulas that would rear back and hiss at you if you poked them with a stick. Which I did only once.



I did once, quite loudly actually.  We have marine toads that secrete a toxic substance,can actually kill dogs, small children, that some people  actually lick to supposedly get high... Anyway they get as big as a dinner plate and will bury themselves in damp, wet areas to keep cool.  I was weeding 1 day at the old house that was close to the Glades and backed up to a lake.  All of a sudden 1 of the dinner plate sized ones exploded from underneath my hand. Ended up on my butt and not only did Craig come running but some neighbors from across the lake came out to see what was going on.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Medtran!!

One of my cockers many years ago was not well-known for his intelligence, just his beauty.  He brought a toad inside in his mouth, and let it go.  Apparently he wanted his own pet.  Took me awhile to catch the little guy and put it back outside.


----------



## Dawgluver

We spent a lot of the day welcoming bikers along our newly completed road who were riding RAGBRAI (Register's Annual Great Bike Ride Across Iowa).  I really do need to invest in a set of pom-poms for DH.  He was very friendly to all.  We smiled and waved constantly.  5 days on a bicycle, I do not think so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> It looks somewhat like mine, CG, though mine had thinner red stripes.



It was pinstriped?  Racey...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Medtran!!
> 
> One of my cockers many years ago was not well-known for his intelligence, just his beauty.  He brought a toad inside in his mouth, and let it go.  Apparently he wanted his own pet.  Took me awhile to catch the little guy and put it back outside.



When we lived on Guam, over 50 years ago, Mom opened the back door and a ten pound toad/frog jumped in...Mom jumped higher  The screams could be heard in Hawaii.


----------



## taxlady

Dawg, could your snake have been a red sided garter snake? https://www.ontarionature.org/protect/species/reptiles_and_amphibians/red-sided_gartersnake.php


----------



## Dawgluver

Don't think so.  My snake was a beautiful shiny black, with red pinstripes on both sides.  Pretty certain it was some type of garter snake.

Now DH swears there's another snake in the garage.  The man is giving me fits.  Guess I'll have to break out the tongs again.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Don't think so.  My snake was a beautiful shiny black, with red pinstripes on both sides.  Pretty certain it was some type of garter snake.
> 
> Now DH swears there's another snake in the garage.  The man is giving me fits.  Guess I'll have to break out the tongs again.


Bring your phone or camera.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Bring your phone or camera.




Oh, indeed!

We have so many hiding places in the garage.  And now that I found out that DH is afraid of snakes....

Heh.  I have some great ammunition now.  Not that I needed any, but it doesn't hurt to add to the arsenal.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Don't think so.  My snake was a beautiful shiny black, with red pinstripes on both sides.  Pretty certain it was some type of garter snake.
> 
> Now DH swears there's another snake in the garage.  The man is giving me fits.  Guess I'll have to break out the tongs again.



Time to have some fun!

_Honey, remember the other snake that *was *in the garage, I think I just saw it in the..._


----------



## Aunt Bea

This morning I made a small two potato salad.

When I made the mayonnaise it broke into a slimy mess! 

That has only happened to me a couple of times and usually it is because I start to get a little too cheffy for my own good.  A good dollop of humility, a splash of cold water and a couple of egg yolks was all it needed! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TrkH3n_kqZ0


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg....I would be SOOO tempted to do the rubber snake thing...

We have several kinds of snakes out here, including the deadly Mojave Green rattler , king snakes, probably garters, and some kind of really pretty bright yellow snake. Might be a racer, not sure. We don't have much in the way of frogs or toads, maybe some of the folks with ponds have them but I'm pretty sure they've been brought in from somewhere else. 

We do have these little guys, I think they're so cute.  The Horned Toad, which is technically a lizard. We used to go catch them as kids, then release them. Docile little things, but when threatened, they freak out their predators by squirting blood out of their eyes at them, with precision aim.


----------



## Dawgluver

Horned toads are cute!  I've never seen one in person.


----------



## taxlady

We never wanted to pick up horned toads, because we thought it hurt the horned toad to squirt the blood. I still don't know if it does or doesn't.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> We never wanted to pick up horned toads, because we thought it hurt the horned toad to squirt the blood. I still don't know if it does or doesn't.


 
Hi taxy....in decades of desert dwelling, I've *never* seen or heard of them using that defense mechanism with a human.  Maybe they don't see humans as predators that want to eat them. Dunno...


----------



## Dawgluver

I seem to recall reading many eons ago, that it's actually not blood they squirt, but some other red colored fluid.  Still a cool super-power though.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's blood, but has a toxin in it. Short video. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GgB4u6Mgy2M


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Hi taxy....in decades of desert dwelling, I've *never* seen or heard of them using that defense mechanism with a human.  Maybe they don't see humans as predators that want to eat them. Dunno...


Well, we were kids. What did we know. It was probably some squeamish adult who didn't want us touching them and knew the way to convince us. I'm pretty sure that I or one of the other kids would have replied that the blood squirting thing was nifty.


----------



## Cheryl J

Probably, Taxy! 

---------------------------------
Fixin' to spend a little time chopping salad veggies.  I just looked through my fridge veggie bins and have several tri colored peppers, a couple of cukes, red onion, carrots, celery, radishes....all kinds of stuff I use for salads.  I love salads and have been having them so much lately, but chopping everything at the last minute is becoming tedious.   I want to grab handfuls of already prepped veggies for the next couple of days.  Cukes will go in a separate container since they are the most watery. 

I'm going to make croutons, too - found several slices of sourdough in the freezer that I was saving just for that purpose.  YUM


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Probably, Taxy!
> 
> ---------------------------------
> Fixin' to spend a little time chopping salad veggies.  I just looked through my fridge veggie bins and have several tri colored peppers, a couple of cukes, red onion, carrots, celery, radishes....all kinds of stuff I use for salads.  I love salads and have been having them so much lately, but chopping everything at the last minute is becoming tedious.   I want to grab handfuls of already prepped veggies for the next couple of days.  Cukes will go in a separate container since they are the most watery.
> 
> I'm going to make croutons, too - found several slices of sourdough in the freezer that I was saving just for that purpose.  YUM



Sounds like you just solved your problem. Keep all of those foods in separate zippy bags and clip them all together. Then just grab them all at the same time. That way you won't leave one of the zippy bags behind. 

Oh how I wish I could eat salads. Can't digest raw roughage. And a cooked salad just sounds totally yucky!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Sounds like you just solved your problem. Keep all of those foods in separate zippy bags and clip them all together. Then just grab them all at the same time. That way you won't leave one of the zippy bags behind.
> 
> Oh how I wish I could eat salads. Can't digest raw roughage. And a cooked salad just sounds totally yucky!


A friend of mine calls ratatouille "cooked salad".


----------



## Chef Munky

Chilling Time! 

Just finished cleaning the carpets. House is all clean.
Placed a txt dinner order to my son.Hope he hasn't put me on ignore yet.
I really want some Garlic Fries and a burger for dinner. Gilroy Garlic Festival is this weekend.

So now I can sit, relax and practice my weaving. Hubby surprised me with this.

https://www.amazon.com/Schacht-Flip...=1470098565&sr=1-1&keywords=schacht+flip+loom

He also got the stand that comes with it. Plus another smaller loom that's for traveling, since we've been doing so much of that lately.

It's a great loom. Having fun learning how to use it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, do you have the 15" loom, or the 25" one? Our artsy niece had found a huge used loom years ago. It must have been wide enough to weave a tablecloth! I'm guessing she no longer has it since her home is way smaller that her parents' old house.

*Cheryl*, that was a verrrry interesting video.  



Dawgluver said:


> ...not blood they squirt, but some other red colored fluid.  Still a cool super-power though.


*Why couldn't I do that when our kids were small???*


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Munky*, do you have the 15" loom, or the 25" one? Our artsy niece had found a huge used loom years ago. It must have been wide enough to weave a tablecloth! I'm guessing she no longer has it since her home is way smaller that her parents' old house.



Mine is the 25", It can go up to 30"
Depending on your project different Dent sizes are available.

Hope she still has it. Some of them are extremely huge and can do much more than what I have. They aren't cheap either.

I'm a newbie with this loom. Warping can be challenging after a while.
You start to see stripes and checkers everywhere!

That would be ok if you've had a few 
When you haven't..Man, that's when you walk away and take a break.
and go fix one! IF, you can't beat them, join em'


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky;1474529... said:
			
		

> Warping can be challenging after a while.
> You start to see stripes and checkers everywhere!


Nah, warping is easy. Just put it in a damp basement and see how fast it war...oh, wrong "warp".  Sorry.




			
				Chef Munky;1474529... said:
			
		

> That would be ok if you've had a few
> When you haven't..Man, that's when you walk away and take a break.
> and go fix one! IF, you can't beat them, join em'


Ooo, can I join you?


----------



## Dawgluver

Gack!  Why is it all my appointments coagulate around the same time?  I did manage to get to my eye appointment yesterday after several reschedulings, and spent most of the day stumbling around with dilated pupils.  Beagle goes in to get her shots tomorrow, and of course it coincides with my own tooth cleaning appointment.  I rescheduled that.


----------



## rodentraiser

Join the club. I had a special Social Services appointment this morning, a doctor's appointment tomorrow, a physical therapy appointment on Thursday, and the car goes in on Friday. All these appointments are in the early morning hours, like before 9am, and I am a night person. I'm in bed at 2 or 3am and up at about 10. It's going to be an interesting week.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Gack!  Why is it all my appointments coagulate around the same time?  I did manage to get to my eye appointment yesterday after several reschedulings, and spent most of the day stumbling around with dilated pupils.  Beagle goes in to get her shots tomorrow, and of course it coincides with my own tooth cleaning appointment.  I rescheduled that.


Oh man, I hate that dilated pupils thing. They tell me it goes away in an hour or two. Yeah, right, maybe for some people. Eight hours later, I'm still feeling it. At least I have learned to take the bus to see my ophthalmologist. He doesn't always do the pupil dilating thing, but often. Then I take a taxi home. Thank goodness it's less than 2 km, so the taxi doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Oh man, I hate that dilated pupils thing. They tell me it goes away in an hour or two. Yeah, right, maybe for some people. Eight hours later, I'm still feeling it. At least I have learned to take the bus to see my ophthalmologist. He doesn't always do the pupil dilating thing, but often. Then I take a taxi home. Thank goodness it's less than 2 km, so the taxi doesn't cost an arm and a leg.




Yep.  Takes me a good 8 hours or so too.  And I made the mistake of sleeping in my contact lens after we went to a movie the day before.  And having an eye appointment the next morning.  And having to dig around my eyeball to get the stupid lens out.  Duh.  It did get me a free bottle of lubricating drops.

No buses or taxis here in our little town.  Just me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Did a very stupid thing.  Drank a whole Dairy Queen Moolate.  While it was delicious, I have a feeling I may be awake for awhile.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Shades of homemade Kahlua, *Dawg*?


----------



## Dawgluver

Thankfully, not quite that bad!  :shudder:


----------



## Chef Munky

Sitting here with a big grin on my face.

I'll be getting a (neighbor txt) any time now. 
Garbage pick up is today. They picked up mine. Passed hers.

I really did it last week when I suggested that she call the disposal company for a replacement. 
She by her reply didn't like my suggestion. I see she didn't use it. 
Can I say I told you so? LOL!!!


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Sitting here with a big grin on my face.
> 
> I'll be getting a (neighbor txt) any time now.
> Garbage pick up is today. They picked up mine. Passed hers.
> 
> I really did it last week when I suggested that she call the disposal company for a replacement.
> She by her reply didn't like my suggestion. I see she didn't use it.
> Can I say I told you so? LOL!!!


Replacement?


----------



## Addie

What is going on up there in Ft. McHenry? First major forest fires and now major floods. Please God, give these folks a break!


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Replacement?



She somehow lost her garbage can. Told me she was going to knock on everyone's door until she found it.

To head her off from waking up my husband I told her to call and get a replacement. 
I wouldn't have been so short with her if she hadn't taken the snarky route  with me describing what a garbage can looks like. Really!?

Could have messed with her about that all day. 
"Well mine is pink with square wheels. What did you get the Premium Deluxe model?"


----------



## Dawgluver

My poor baby Beagle.  Just took her into the vet for her shots and yearly exam, and she has a broken canine tooth that they'll have to extract the rest of, along with a tumor on her chest that they'll cut out and take a look at.  I found what was apparently the tooth on my chair this morning, just figured it was a broken toenail.  And here she was just looking forward to a ride in the car!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Poor Beagle!  I hope everything goes OK. My old dog from back when I was a kid would get tumors, but they were all benign.

*********************

I'm looking for my energy. Did any of YOU steal it from me? I know I left it somewhere...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Poor Beagle!


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> She somehow lost her garbage can. Told me she was going to knock on everyone's door until she found it.
> 
> To head her off from waking up my husband I told her to call and get a replacement.
> I wouldn't have been so short with her if she hadn't taken the snarky route  with me describing what a garbage can looks like. Really!?
> 
> *Could have messed with her about that all day*.
> "Well mine is pink with square wheels. What did you get the Premium Deluxe model?"



I just have to love evil people. My kind of folk!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> My poor baby Beagle.  Just took her into the vet for her shots and yearly exam, and she has a broken canine tooth that they'll have to extract the rest of, along with a tumor on her chest that they'll cut out and take a look at.  I found what was apparently the tooth on my chair this morning, just figured it was a broken toenail.  And here she was just looking forward to a ride in the car!



Oh Dawg. My heart breaks for you and Beagle. Give her an extra hug and kiss from me.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *********************
> 
> *I'm looking for my energy. Did any of YOU steal it from me? I know I left it somewhere*...



Don't look here for it. I am having trouble trying to just stay awake. It is 82ºF out and sunny. I should head for the beach and just sit at one of the table under the shade and do some sewing. But I might just fall asleep while on my scooter in the middle of crossing a four lane street.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys.  CG, I've had "lumpy" dogs before too.  We just rubbed some dirt on them and let it go.

Beagle is such a good sport.  My dalmation, when I'd bring her to the vet, would climb into my lap and screech, howl, and cry the whole time.  All 65 pounds of her.


----------



## Addie

I just finished reading a story about our Boston Police and their ice cream truck. Each day they go to a different part of the city and pass out free ice cream for the kids. A great start to building trust between the kids and police. Now this is one time I don't mind any tax dollars being spent. They were here in Eastie this past Saturday up at Shays Beach. So many kids came out of Brandywyne Village, (A glorfied housing projects) that one of the policemen had to leave the truck and get them safely across the street.


----------



## taxlady

Dawg, I sure hope you get good news about Beagle's tumour and that the  extraction doesn't cause her too much discomfort.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Dawg, I sure hope you get good news about Beagle's tumour and that the  extraction doesn't cause her too much discomfort.



Same here. All good thoughts to Beagle


----------



## Dawgluver

Thank you!  Beagle sends her kisses.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're making freezer meals for my FIL. Just finished dividing a pot of pork shoulder braised with sauerkraut, onions and apples among several mini loaf pans. I have another pot cooling I bit before I divide that up. 

Next: bratwurst simmered in beer, mustard and sauerkraut, and then grilled, to be layered over canned sliced potatoes (they were already in the pantry here).

Yes, our last name ends with -ski


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This "-ski" thinks those sound pretty German, *GG*. 




Dawgluver said:


> Thank you!  Beagle sends her kisses.



Ewww, Dog germs!







(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## Dawgluver

OK, CG, I'll lick you instead.  Just brushed my teeth.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> This "-ski" thinks those sound pretty German, *GG*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ewww, Dog germs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't resist)


 I was thinking, "Ew, slobber".


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle is highly insulted, and retracts her offer.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle is highly insulted, and retracts her offer.


Aww, how about doggy cuddles?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> This "-ski" thinks those sound pretty German, *GG*.



You're right. I'm tired. My MIL's family is German, so my FIL likes German food, too. 

Good thing I'm not making an involved dinner tonight


----------



## bethzaring

Dawgluver said:


> My poor baby Beagle.  Just took her into the vet for her shots and yearly exam, and she has a broken canine tooth that they'll have to extract the rest of, along with a tumor on her chest that they'll cut out and take a look at.  I found what was apparently the tooth on my chair this morning, just figured it was a broken toenail.  And here she was just looking forward to a ride in the car!




Best wishes for Beagle and family!


----------



## bethzaring

Have about finished a work shop and storage area for DH.  Poor fellow, he was not in the picture when I designed the house and he really needs his own space.  The addition might be hard to detect.  It starts where the front portal/porch ends, and extends out into the driveway.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The way that looks to me, it looks like the entire structure was done all at the same time. Nice job, *bethz*.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Have about finished a work shop and storage area for DH.  Poor fellow, he was not in the picture when I designed the house and he really needs his own space.  The addition might be hard to detect.  It starts where the front portal/porch ends, and extends out into the driveway.



I love your xeriscaped yard.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love your xeriscaped yard.



Ditto, Beth! I wouldn't know that was an addition if you hadn't told us. It looks great.


----------



## JoAnn L.

What am I doing? Well, I am just getting over a case of the Shingles. They are on the right back side of my head, neck and under my chin ( my poor ear was so painful). Thank goodness the worst is over. The sores are healing and the pain is much better. I hope I never get this again.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> What am I doing? Well, I am just getting over a case of the Shingles. They are on the right back side of my head, neck and under my chin ( my poor ear was so painful). Thank goodness the worst is over. The sores are healing and the pain is much better. I hope I never get this again.




So sorry to hear this, JoAnn.  Shingles are the worst pain ever.  I had them on my stomach years ago, a friend had them on her face last year.  It was awful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry to hear this, JoAnn.  Shingles are the worst pain ever.  I had them on my stomach years ago, a friend had them on her face last year.  It was awful.



A friend of ours said that his sister had them twice. I sure hope that is rare.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> A friend of ours said that his sister had them twice. I sure hope that is rare.


There is a vaccine.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> There is a vaccine.




True.  I think it's about 50% effective, and not recommended before age 60.  I could be wrong, but that's what the pharmacist told me.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> True.  I think it's about 50% effective, and not recommended before age 60.  I could be wrong, but that's what the pharmacist told me.


I think the age thing has to do with how long it lasts. If I remember correctly, it can even help while you have shingles. But, I might be remembering that wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I think the age thing has to do with how long it lasts. If I remember correctly, it can even help while you have shingles. But, I might be remembering that wrong.




As I recall, if you are under age 65, you pay full-price, around $250-$300.  Over 65, the old folks insurance kicks in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sorry to hear about your shingles, JoAnn. Remembering what both my Mom and son went through, I hope it skips a generation. Hope you're fully recovered soon.

For what it's worth, our insurance company won't pay for the inoculation until you're at least 65. This reminds me I'm finally old enough!


----------



## Aunt Bea

It is worth checking with the insurance company.

My insurance covered it at age 60, my Doctor wrote the prescription and the pharmacist at the local Rite Aid gave me the jab.

I remember I had to wait approx. a month between the shingles shot and my annual flu shot.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> It is worth checking with the insurance company.
> 
> My insurance covered it at age 60, my Doctor wrote the prescription and the pharmacist at the local Rite Aid gave me the jab.



The doctor gave me two pills for my Shingles. One cost $207.08, with our insurance it cost me $9.80, that was pills for 7 days. The other one was a pain pill and that cost $18.77, it cost me $5.60, that also was for 7 days. I still had lots of pain so she told me to take something like Motrin.
In the paper  that she gave me it ask, How Can I Help Prevent Shingles?
If you have never had chickenpox, you can get a shot to help prevent infection with the chickenpox virus.
If you have had chickenpox, a vaccine, called Zostavax, is available for people 60 years of age and older. The vaccine can help prevent or lessen the symptoms of shingles. It cannot be used to treat shingles once you have it.
You can protect your immune system and lessen your chances of getting shingles by trying to keep stress under control, exercising regularly, and eating a healthy diet.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> True.  I think it's about 50% effective, and not recommended before age 60.  I could be wrong, but that's what the pharmacist told me.



Same here Dawg. But I also heard that in the event you should develop them, they won't be as severe as they are without the vaccine. I still can't convince my two boys to get their shot. 

Me, I have never had chicken pox but have had the vaccine shot to prevent me from ever getting them. So I don't need shingles vaccine.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is 65, and keeps meaning to get the vaccine.  He is also quite forgetful.

Good point about waiting a month between flu shot and shingles shot, Aunt Bea.  I recall the pharmacist telling me that too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So sorry, JoAnn...I know those hurt.  

I was given the Shingles vaccine two years ago (53), because of my lowered immune system my insurance paid for all of it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry, JoAnn...I know those hurt.
> 
> I was given the Shingles vaccine two years ago (53), because of my lowered immune system my insurance paid for all of it.



Thanks, I sure don't want to go through this again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aunt Bea said:


> It is worth checking with the insurance company...


I did check with the insurance company. That's how I know it was 65. For the last couple of years I've thought "have to get it when I turn 65". Well, I'm here! Guess what? I keep forgetting. *shaking my head*


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting up at 2:30 am nursing another kidney stone and catching up here to pass the time as I wait to pass the stone (sorry, bad pun and TMI)


----------



## Addie

Good Morning. Well today is the opening ceremonies for the Olympic Games. I am so looking forward to it. Michael Phelps will be the flag bearer for the U.S. He certainly deserves the honor. He has earned more medals than any other athlete. 

Some of our South Shore beaches are closed to swimming. And today is going to be a hot one. The rip tides and currents are too strong and dangerous for the swimmers. Better safe than sorry. I can't remember the last year that I even owned a swimming suit. 

I am in the midst of a dilemma. Our nightly temps having been dropping to the low 60's. I like to keep the window open and the AC off. But by 3 a.m. it is very chilly, maybe even downright cold in this room. It wakes me up even though I have doubled my blanker, and have to get up and close the window. Sometimes I can get right back to sleep, but not this past night. That means an intense need for more sleep will hit me in the middle of the afternoon. Do I close the window or leave it open. That is my dilemma. I hate small problems like this. Give me a big one. Like bringing peace to all the world.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting ready to finalize two more freezer meals for my FIL. This is the first time I've ever made galumpkis (stuffed cabbage rolls). 

I'm also making a modified lasagna dish and my FIL likes the sauce so much, I'm using it for the cabbage rolls as well. Then we'll make posole this afternoon. I'll count all the mini loaf pans later and see how many meals we made.


----------



## Chef Munky

Enjoying our last few hours of peace and quiet. *sigh*

Our guys were in L.A. for a concert, have been gone for a few days.
Hubby and I enjoyed the time alone.

Our dogs were bad to the bone. They played us both for suckers. By manipulating us about their chewie meds. I gave them one early in the morning. Let hubby sleep in. When he woke up they showed him the bucket with the look she forgot to give them to us. So they got a double dose.

Sons loved hearing how we were played for fools.


----------



## Addie

*A Night Of Disaster*

One of our tenants a couple of months ago had a stroke. He required brain surgery. He refused to go to rehab and wanted to come home immediately instead. Since then he has had another stroke.

Tonight around 7:30 water was pouring through my ceiling. I call the emergency line. It too them about 30 minutes to respond. They checked the apartment above me. She too was being flooded out. Broken pipe inside the walls? Nope. They couldn't find any. So after three hours of looking for the leak, the plumber knocked on the door of #313. There is Danny, standing stark naked and water all over his apartment. And his faucet is running full open. It seems somewhere around 7 or thereabouts, he turned the faucet on and forgot how to turn the water off or how to unplug the sink. Instead he put large towels in the sink so it would soften the sound of the running water. So that means four apartments have to have walls and insulation completely replaced. And two ceilings here on my floor. (including mine). And with all the water on the floors, some of the tiles have been popping up. New floors also. But first, they have to give the apartments time to dry out.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to finalize two more freezer meals for my FIL. This is the first time I've ever made galumpkis (stuffed cabbage rolls).
> 
> I'm also making a modified lasagna dish and my FIL likes the sauce so much, I'm using it for the cabbage rolls as well. Then we'll make posole this afternoon. I'll count all the mini loaf pans later and see how many meals we made.



Finished galumpkis and almost-finished stuffed peppers! I forgot to count all the meals we made, but DH said it's over 70.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Finished galumpkis and almost-finished stuffed peppers! I forgot to count all the meals we made, but DH said it's over 70.


Wow, I'm really impressed. You are a kind person.

Are you going to freeze them as is or cook them first?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Wow, I'm really impressed. You are a kind person.
> 
> Are you going to freeze them as is or cook them first?



Aw, thank you  We froze them as is. I think things like this overcook easily if you cook, freeze and reheat. That's what we did last November the first time we cooked for him and it worked well.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Aw, thank you  We froze them as is. I think things like this overcook easily if you cook, freeze and reheat. That's what we did last November the first time we cooked for him and it worked well.


Good thinking. I usually only freeze leftovers and they often get overcooked if one isn't careful when reheating.


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching Olympic Gymnastics!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I did check with the insurance company. That's how I know it was 65. For the last couple of years I've thought "have to get it when I turn 65". Well, I'm here! Guess what? I keep forgetting. *shaking my head*



Well, here is a reminder. At least make the appointment today for it. I am going to become your nag about this. Remember what CarolPa's husband went through a while back. I remember when my second husband had them. Not fun for either one of us.


----------



## Chef Munky

Reading up on, keeping track of the Soberanes Fire.
InciWeb the Incident Information System: Soberanes Fire

We had to be around that area a few days ago. I'll tell you what it was eerie how still everything was. The sky was orange. The moon that night was actually red. Cal Fire all as far from L.A. are up here helping out.

The pull out areas on the road,local business banners have hand written, painted "THANK YOU ALL! for your help, all over them.

Locally they've set up base camps so the fire fighters can sleep in tents and get what they need. Medical, food, and more equipment.

Air quality is really bad especially at night. You open the door and can actually see and smell the smoke.

I feel bad for everyone. All because of someone who just had to start an illegal, and leave an unattended campfire.


----------



## Mad Cook

I'm up to my neck in horse (and his product) at the moment. My horse sharer has decamped to Cyprus for a fortnight so I'm "doing" him every day. Only one visit a day needed fortunately as another friend is using him as a baby-sitter for her horse in the evening and brings mine in with hers late on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Contemplating a drive to the Big City...


----------



## Dawgluver

My cherry tomatoes are a bit flat in flavor this year although very prolific, so I'm trying Martha's recipe:

http://www.marthastewart.com/1106724/roasted-cherry-tomato-sauce

Hopefully I can salvage them!


----------



## GotGarlic

Watching Olympic men's swimming!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Watching Olympic men's swimming!



Looks more like you're watching Olympic men swimmers.


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too!  They not only can swim, but are quite easy on the eyes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Looks more like you're watching Olympic men swimmers.



Well, you can't watch the swimming without watching the swimmers!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking green chili, again and tearing up the unfortunate laminate flooring in the kitchen and dining room.  Admiring the stove and happy I don't see that yellow eyesore anymore.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, it sounds like you are having way too much fun ripping things up! You go, girl!



GotGarlic said:


> Watching Olympic men's swimming!





Dawgluver said:


> Me too!  They not only can swim, but are quite easy on the eyes.


Himself looks like them. Really, except I do mean "them". Like, two of them in one body. He claims his one-swimmer body is hidden under a fat suit, but I ain't buying it.

*****************

Haven't been here because I've been getting over a case of the "24-hour flu-ood". Himself has a cast-iron stomach, but I'm thinking that turkey breast was a wee too old to cook and eat. The leftovers will be tossed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just came back from checking on the progress on our new home



I could just cry!
We got to talk with the Construction Manager while there, and he's confident that our next walk-thru (Pre-Dry Wall) will be in 2 weeks!
I could just cry!


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Just came back from checking on the progress on our new home
> 
> View attachment 25148
> 
> I could just cry!
> We got to talk with the Construction Manager while there, and he's confident that our next walk-thru (Pre-Dry Wall) will be in 2 weeks!
> I could just cry!



((Kgirl))) Are those happy tears?  Hope so. It looks like it's going great!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> ((Kgirl))) *Are those happy tears?*  Hope so. It looks like it's going great!



YES!!!  I am so very excited and just can't believe that we're doing this all over again.
Our last home, that we just sold in May, we were no where near any of the construction phase, as we still lived in Hawaii. 
SO EXCITING!


----------



## Dawgluver

I was a bit worried about you, Kgirl, so I'm happy to know this is a good thing!


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Just came back from checking on the progress on our new home
> 
> View attachment 25148
> 
> I could just cry!
> We got to talk with the Construction Manager while there, and he's confident that our next walk-thru (Pre-Dry Wall) will be in 2 weeks!
> I could just cry!



If you are waiting for permission to cry, then here it is! Have a good cry.

I am sitting here with the AC on high and enjoying my first cool moment all day. The temp outside is 78ºF. and the humidity is 87%. When it was 90ºF. this afternoon we had a short spell of light rain. That only made it worse. And the weather is going to be like this until next Monday. We get a break on Tuesday. 

I have had the AC on high all day and the windows open. I know it sounds crazy. But the workmen want it that way to try and get the walls dry by Monday. Unless I am going outside for any length of time, then I can plug the huge fans in and let them do their job. But they make so much noise, that even with the TV turned up as high as it will go, you still can't hear it unless you are right in front of it. I know. I have tried. I am making every effort to cooperate with them. But there is a limit. And those fans are the limit. But the good new is that.....

The fellow in #312 that created all this mess for himself and three other tenants has been taken to a hospital. He turned the faucet on and then forgot how to turn it off. So he put a couple of his heavy jogging type pants in the sink, thinking it would stop the water from running.

A few months back he had brain surgery for a tumor. Then when he came home he had a stroke a couple of weeks later. He hasn't been right since then. So yesterday he took a walk to the corner deli and ordered a deli sandwich to be delivered to his mother, who just happens to be in rehab from surgery. She is in her late 90's. The owner of the deli saw that something was wrong and called an ambulance for him. I need to go to the deli and thank them. And buy a sandwich also. Everyone here tried to keep an eye on him, but that could be a 24 hr. job.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Just came back from checking on the progress on our new home
> 
> I could just cry!
> We got to talk with the Construction Manager while there, and he's confident that our next walk-thru (Pre-Dry Wall) will be in 2 weeks!
> I could just cry!


I am so excited for you, *K-Girl*! We contracted to build all three of our houses, the first two close to where we were living at the time. This third one was build mostly remotely, with me driving in from OH to check on it a couple of times during construction. The though of buying a "used" house when we move back scares me - I don't know how to do that!

Take pictures and more pictures. You will look back on that record for years to come. Have fun with this adventure.


----------



## medtran49

Addie said:


> If you are waiting for permission to cry, then here it is! Have a good cry.
> 
> I am sitting here with the AC on high and enjoying my first cool moment all day. The temp outside is 78ºF. and the humidity is 87%. When it was 90ºF. this afternoon we had a short spell of light rain. That only made it worse. And the weather is going to be like this until next Monday. We get a break on Tuesday.
> 
> I have had the AC on high all day and the windows open. I know it sounds crazy. But the workmen want it that way to try and get the walls dry by Monday. Unless I am going outside for any length of time, then I can plug the huge fans in and let them do their job. But they make so much noise, that even with the TV turned up as high as it will go, you still can't hear it unless you are right in front of it. I know. I have tried. I am making every effort to cooperate with them. But there is a limit. And those fans are the limit. But the good new is that.....
> 
> The fellow in #312 that created all this mess for himself and three other tenants has been taken to a hospital. He turned the faucet on and then forgot how to turn it off. So he put a couple of his heavy jogging type pants in the sink, thinking it would stop the water from running.
> 
> A few months back he had brain surgery for a tumor. Then when he came home he had a stroke a couple of weeks later. He hasn't been right since then. So yesterday he took a walk to the corner deli and ordered a deli sandwich to be delivered to his mother, who just happens to be in rehab from surgery. She is in her late 90's. The owner of the deli saw that something was wrong and called an ambulance for him. I need to go to the deli and thank them. And buy a sandwich also. Everyone here tried to keep an eye on him, but that could be a 24 hr. job.


 
I would think the fact that he turned the water on, left it running, and plugged up the sink, causing water damage to his place and other's would have been reason enough to have him checked out in the hospital, medically and psychiatrically.  Sounds like he doesn't need to be living alone and unsupervised.  I'd be horribly worried about him leaving the stove on and causing a fire....  You'd think your apartment management would do something about it if nothing else.


----------



## Katie H

I am putting my feet up and TAKIN' 5!!

Ever since shortly after breakfast, I have been in the kitchen "playing in food" in one form or another.

First, I wove and cooked nearly 4 pounds of bacon into what we call sandwich slabs for BLTs, which are on the horizon based on the volume of tomatoes about to ripen.

That wasn't too difficult a task because the Cuisinart griddler did all the hot part.  The weaving part was a bit tedious but it's all done and I won't have to do it for a good long while.  Made enough to put plenty in the freezer.

Baked two loaves of bread yesterday and have a head of lettuce at the ready, so "come on, tomatoes!"

During some of the "down" time with the bacon I cooked the sausage filling for a stuffed banana pepper recipe.  The peppers are _almost there_ and I plan to be ready when there are enough to make this dish.

I'm pretty sure I overdid it and will pay later today but, at the time, I felt pretty good and blazed on.  I kinda have to take advantage of my better moments because, sometimes, my days don't go as I'd like.

Kind of funny, though, I have no idea what I'm going to make for supper.  Bit of a cosmic joke, isn't it?


----------



## Chef Munky

Wishing all of us could get out of town for a few weeks. Go anywhere that's not here. Looking at the map.

The wildfires have been taking a toll on everyone's respiratory systems.
Going on 3 weeks now. Were socked in a pocket of smoke and haze. We don't even live in L.A.!

We've all been sick with bad coughs,headaches,sore throats,irritated eyes.
We went to the Dr. (Head Hunters) All they say is stay inside. Close the widows. If you go out wear a mask.

Cali will be more than willing/happy even, to take the heavy rains some of you have been getting. 
We might even send you a thank you note.


----------



## Cheryl J

Isn't it horrible, Munky.   So much of California has burned up. My son-in-law has been away from his family for weeks at a time fighting the fires, whole communities are gone, people are homeless, and now the Gulf coast of Louisiana and Mississippi are flooding with devastating results.  

Take care and do try to stay inside. Thinking of you and praying for all.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Wishing all of us could get out of town for a few weeks. Go anywhere that's not here. Looking at the map.
> 
> The wildfires have been taking a toll on everyone's respiratory systems.
> Going on 3 weeks now. Were socked in a pocket of smoke and haze. We don't even live in L.A.!
> 
> We've all been sick with bad coughs,headaches,sore throats,irritated eyes.
> We went to the Dr. (Head Hunters) All they say is stay inside. Close the widows. If you go out wear a mask.
> 
> Cali will be more than willing/happy even, to take the heavy rains some of you have been getting.
> We might even send you a thank you note.



Gee Munky, I would gladly send you some of our rain. But right now we need it also. About another six inches will do for us, and then you can have all the extra. We only need about another two inches and then we will be back on track. But I figure it never hurts to have a little extra. 

Every time I look at a weather map, it just seems like the rain comes right up to the very edge of where it is really needed and continues on to where it has enough along with too much extra.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH came home from work, eyes wide, and screeched, "There's another snake in the garage!"  I grabbed the tongs, but missed it the first time.  Then DH spotted it again, curled up in the corner, and this time I got it.  Beautiful corn snake.  I told DH I wanted to get a picture of it.  Here, hold these tongs while I get my iPad.  Nope, I was to release it into the woods ASAP.  Pity, it was a lovely snake.


----------



## blissful

Dawgluver said:


> DH came home from work, eyes wide, and screeched, "There's another snake in the garage!"  I grabbed the tongs, but missed it the first time.  Then DH spotted it again, curled up in the corner, and this time I got it.  Beautiful corn snake.  I told DH I wanted to get a picture of it.  Here, hold these tongs while I get my iPad.  Nope, I was to release it into the woods ASAP.  Pity, it was a lovely snake.



You are such a hero! Dh kills a spider and says, 'I saved your life! I'm your hero!'.


----------



## Dawgluver

blissful said:


> You are such a hero! Dh kills a spider and says, 'I saved your life! I'm your hero!'.




  In the process of snake searching, DH discovered two shed skins behind the plastic barrels of stuff.  Just to mess with him, I told him the snake probably had lived in our garage for years.  They do eat mice.

I don't squish spiders, I just take them outside.  DH eeks out about them too, so I'm the spidergirl.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Then DH spotted it again, curled up in the corner...


  Who was curled up in the corner, DH or the snake?


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Who was curled up in the corner, DH or the snake?




Hard to tell, though they're different colors!  Pretty sure DH would not curl up with a snake!


----------



## Cheryl J

Poor DH...but that is funny!


----------



## Dawgluver

Men are highly overrated.  Even after 30+ years, I had no idea DH was snake-phobic.  

Bwahhahaha.  I will use this knowledge to my advantage.

DH is calling Dan's Overhead Doors and More tomorrow to fix the bottom seal.  Wimp.


----------



## roadfix

Just got done filing my State and Federal taxes on Turbo Tax and I feeling good!


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Just got done filing my State and Federal taxes on Turbo Tax and I feeling good!



I am hoping you had an extension. Here we are in the middle of August. I am just tickled pink knowing you didn't use H&R Block. I hesitate to say anything disparaging, but I cringe every time I hear of someone going to them.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I am hoping you had an extension. Here we are in the middle of August. I am just tickled pink knowing you didn't use H&R Block. I hesitate to say anything disparaging, but I cringe every time I hear of someone going to them.


If H&R Block in the US is like it is in Canada, it's the luck of the draw. Some of the tax preparers are incompetent or just don't care. Then there are the ones who like doing income tax and might do a better job than most accountants. (Because most accountants don't like doing income tax. They just do it because it's part of the job.)


----------



## Addie

What I was referring to was passing along wrong information and thus costing the client a lot of money in deductions. My neighbor upstairs had taken on three stepchildren. Then during the course of the marriage, added three of his own. H&R every year told him that he couldn't claim the step kids. I got the instruction booklet that every filer receives and highlighted the paragraph giving him the correct information. I then helped him file an amended claim for the affected years and reported the offending H&R office. They were closed down and assessed a large fine.

I realize that a lot of the folks do this just for some extra money. But why should the customer be penalized for their laziness. Me, I always loved bookkeeping. My only type of math that I could comprehend.


----------



## taxlady

That's what I was saying. The luck of the draw. That person didn't get one of the good preparers.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've never had a problem with H&R Block.


----------



## medtran49

DD had a snake problem too recently.  One managed to somehow get into the pool cage.  I told her one of the screens is loose but she swears they are all tight...  Anyway, she is deathly afraid of snakes and most reptiles, though she loves turtles, chameleons and poison dart frogs (go figure), which is weird, gets even more weird because when she was a young tween she liked snakes and used to chase after the "uzzies" when she was little.  DD's DH wasn't home and wasn't going to be home for a while when she saw the snake and the oldest GD was standing by the sliding door shrieking and saying she wasn't going out there until it was gone (they take the dogs in and out to potty thru the pool cage area).  DD decided she was going to have to woman up and shoo the snake outside because she was afraid the snake would hide somewhere in the cage and they'd never know when it was going to pop out if she didn't get rid of it.  Between a push broom and the water hose she finally managed to get it out the screen door but it took her a while because the snake was being very uncooperative according to DD.  

A funny store about DD and snakes.  As a teenager, it was often quite difficult to get her up and going in the morning (something parents of all teens are familiar with).  One morning I was having a lot more trouble than usual getting her up and we needed to be somewhere.  At the time, Craig had quite a collection of Emerald Tree Boas from babies to adults.  So, I went in her room, sat down on her bed, as she was pulling covers back over her head, took a couple of my fingers and pushing down on the covers went slithering up her body like the Emeralds moved, saying good morning from Mr. Snake.  She catapulted out of the bed, shrieking at the top of her lungs.  I pretty much ended up on my butt on the floor between her getting out of the bed like that and laughing so hardI was crying.  All it took was the threat from then on.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've never had a problem with H&R Block.


 
I have. I had the simplest of self-employed tax return and they assured me I qualified for the Obama stimulus package.  I payed them something like $220.00. I'd done my own tax returns before this, but wanted to have everything in order for that stimulus package.  I then go to the site to retrieve that stimulus package benefit and find out H&R didn't do their math right and I didn't qualify for the stimulus package, after paying them $220.00.  Thanks a lot H&R Block, you block heads. I should have tried doing it myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

Medtran, do you and Craig still raise Emeralds?


----------



## roadfix

Addie said:


> I am hoping you had an extension. Here we are in the middle of August. I am just tickled pink knowing you didn't use H&R Block. I hesitate to say anything disparaging, but I cringe every time I hear of someone going to them.



Oh yes, of course, I filed an extension earlier in the year, and no money owed.   I just get lazy with filing my personal returns after filing a partnership return plus all the 1099's for the independent contractors on time earlier in the year.

I tried Tax Act (H&R Block) once and just could not go through with it.   The software was not user friendly at all at the time.   That was like 5 years ago.


----------



## Dawgluver

I use Taxact, and really like it.  It does have a few perplexing glitches that have caused me to pull my hair out a few times, but once I figure them out, it's very quick and easy.  I've used it for at least 8 years.

I didn't realize it was an H&R Block product.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> Medtran, do you and Craig still raise Emeralds?


 
No.  Besides the fact that the market kind of dried up when the bottom fell out of the housing boom and available extra cash became extremely tight, they are very time consuming to care for if done properly, especially if you have multiples.  Craig got busy doing other things and the snakes weren't and never were my passion so I'd take care of the babies when we had them (smaller, gentler hands since Emerald babies spines are very fragile and more patience if we had to be taught how to eat), but I really had no interest in spending the time necessary to take care of the adults all the time.   We slowly sold most of the collection, had a couple of females die because they became egg bound (they bear live young, but carry the eggs inside until birth when the babies break out).  He kept a male and female, but the male just recently up and died on us, no idea why, he had eaten okay just recently, and acted okay up until the a.m. we found him at bottom of his cage.  

If you are asking because you or somebody you know want one, I can check and see if any of the good breeders we knew are still in the biz and give you some names.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's sad.  No, we don't need a snake, (we have plenty here outside, apparently) but I remember Craig mentioning years ago one of your Emeralds being pregnant.  I like snakes, but apparently DH doesn't.  Also, I have a feeling that the kennel where we board Beagle during our trips would have a heart attack if I brought in a snake.

I didn't realize our native corn snakes here are constrictors, and are also sold as pets.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> That's sad. No, we don't need a snake, (we have plenty here outside, apparently) but I remember Craig mentioning years ago one of your Emeralds being pregnant. I like snakes, but apparently DH doesn't. Also, I have a feeling that the kennel where we board Beagle during our trips would have a heart attack if I brought in a snake.


 
Yeah, she was one of the ones that died from being egg bound.  She was gorgeous too.  She was actually one of the ones that got named, Velvet, and her skin/scales looked just like shaded emerald/dark green velvet.  She was a sweetie too.  She was wild caught but never tried to bite even once.  

That's one of the good things about Emeralds, they don't have to be boarded unless you are going to be gone for longer than 2 weeks, even up to a month if they are a well established adult.  Just feed them right before you leave, change the water in their bowl so they have fresh water and off you go.  We always had somebody come in at least once a week just to check on things and make sure the heat in their cages was working okay (that was before they all went into 1 room we could close off from rest of house and open a window) and nobody had a messy cage, but even that wasn't really necessary.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's a shame, Velvet was a beautiful boa in Craig's pic.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gack!  Just picked some more tomatoes, and saw a hornet hole in the lawn.  Have been nailed by those little evil nasty things before while mowing, so once it gets dark, I will hit them with my best shot with the spray.


----------



## Smokeydoke

I've been obsessed with allrecipes lately. Reading, cooking, reviewing and taking pics.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gack!  Just picked some more tomatoes, and saw a hornet hole in the lawn.  Have been nailed by those little evil nasty things before while mowing, so once it gets dark, I will hit them with my best shot with the spray.



Maybe those are the holes I've been seeing in the south side yard...awful dry there, should I flood it?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe those are the holes I've been seeing in the south side yard...awful dry there, should I flood it?




If you see active hornets in the holes, flooding would only make them angry.  (As does mowing...). Best to use hornet spray after dusk, when they're sleeping.

Hornets were very active in the hole in our yard.


----------



## Addie

*I am celebrating!*

Finally!! My kitchen along with a new handle for the fridge, is done! Except for the floor. That is next week and I don't have to move anything big. Everything is on wheels except for the pantry cabinet. I can sit in my home and even take a nap if I so choose. It only took forever. Yea!


----------



## bethzaring

I put up my first case of Hatch chiles today.  I plan on putting up 4 cases again this year


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished cleaning up for the cleaning people  Got piles of clutter put away or thrown away, to get it out of their way. I'll take pictures of my newly spotless kitchen this afternoon for the kitchen pix thread


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, Beth. Do you have any tips for speeding up prepping those peppers?


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, Beth. Do you have any tips for speeding up prepping those peppers?



Just got back home with my second 30# case.  Any place in Taos that sells chiles by the case also has roasters. You wheel the case out side the store, wait in line, the roaster takes your case(s) and a few minutes later you are off the the whole case roasted for you.  When home, you put on gloves!!! and bag them up for the freezer.  I am assuming this service is not available for you, so no, I don't have any tips.  I am considering putting up 5 cases this year.  It is sinfully easy with the roasting service.


----------



## GotGarlic

Darn. Yeah, the only place I know of that does that is the Whole Foods in Virginia Beach, and of course, they only roast what they sell. It's my understanding that it's a madhouse  I'll just have to keep doing them by hand.


----------



## Kayelle

bethzaring said:


> Just got back home with my second 30# case.  Any place in Taos that sells chiles by the case also has roasters. You wheel the case out side the store, wait in line, the roaster takes your case(s) and a few minutes later you are off the the whole case roasted for you. * When home, you put on gloves!!! and bag them up for the freezer.  *I am assuming this service is not available for you, so no, I don't have any tips.  I am considering putting up 5 cases this year.  It is sinfully easy with the roasting service.



Beth, do you remove the seeds and veins and skins before you bag them for the freezer, or just freeze them roasted whole?


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle said:


> Beth, do you remove the seeds and veins before you bag them for the freezer, or just freeze them roasted whole?




I follow what the Hispanics do here and they just put the whole chiles in the freezer bags.  I do know when you go to use the thawed chiles, it is very easy to skin and de-seed/devein the chiles then.  The charred skins slide right off.  Some people run the thawed chiles under water but I think that rinses off some of the flavor.  Did I see where you got some HOT chiles!?  Medium hot is the furthest I go on the dark side  I put up a case of mild today which has very little heat.  The medium hot chiles cause us to find some milk/sour cream/yogurt as soon as possible.

I am interested in any tips for doing this at home.  Last year I had 6 chile plants and only made ristras with them.  This year I have 16 plants and they are beginning to resemble my zucchini plants in terms of production

There is where I get my seeds to start the chile plants.

Hot Pepper Seeds – Green Chile Seeds, Hatch Chili Seeds – Sandia Seed Company

This year I am growing Big Jim Heritage, Hatch Green, Hatch Red, and Joe E. Parker.


----------



## rodentraiser

This morning I finished uploading another 300+ pictures to Photobucket. There are now 5500+ pictures and smilies there. Since I am totally anal, I have all the pics sorted into folders. There are still three folders I need to organize so I can find things when I want them. I might do that this evening.

A couple minutes ago I finished mixing the hamburger mixture and put it in the fridge to meld the flavors a little. At 4, I'll roll it into meatballs, put them under the broiler a couple minutes to let the fat all drip out, and then throw them in the crock pot with some sauce. My goal is to make meatballs like the ones that come with the Stouffer's Spaghetti and Meatballs frozen meal. 

I also have to do laundry tonight and fill out a couple forms for the Housing Authority and Social Services to drop off tomorrow or the next day. And if they fix the elevator today, I suppose I should run back over to the store and let them refund me for overcharging me on the hamburger I bought. I'll be picking up some potatoes and peanut butter while I'm there.

Oh, and my cream expires tomorrow, so I guess I'll try to make butter out of what's left. No point in throwing it out.

And I wanted to work a little on the dollhouse, since it's finally cooled off some. 

All that, and here I sit on the computer. *sigh*


----------



## taxlady

I'm ordering glasses online. I'm at the hair pulling stage. There are too many frames that I like. I am trying to keep it to three pairs of glasses. The good part is that they have a thingee that lets you see what the glasses will look like on. It works quite well.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> *I'm ordering glasses online*. I'm at the hair pulling stage. There are too many frames that I like. I am trying to keep it to three pairs of glasses. The good part is that they have a thingee that lets you see what the glasses will look like on. It works quite well.



I got only my frames on line for the grand sum of $9.00. And my health plan reimbursed me for even that. They also paid for my eye exam and lenses. I paid $60.00 for the transitional treatment to my infinity lens. So all it cost me in the end for the two pair was $60.00. Less than a pair of decent frames would have cost me. If I had chosen to take the frames my health plan offers I would have been laughed into hiding. They are so hideous. 

Pirate will be ordering his next pair of glasses on line also.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I got only my frames on line for the grand sum of $9.00. And my health plan reimbursed me for even that. They also paid for my eye exam and lenses. I paid $60.00 for the transitional treatment to my infinity lens. So all it cost me in the end for the two pair was $60.00. Less than a pair of decent frames would have cost me. If I had chosen to take the frames my health plan offers I would have been laughed into hiding. They are so hideous.
> 
> Pirate will be ordering his next pair of glasses on line also.


How did you get just the frames online? Do you bring the empty frames to the optician and have them make lenses to fit the frames?

Now that I am officially a senior citizen, RAMQ (the provincial health insurance board, sort of medicare for everyone) pays for my eye exam. I ordered three pairs of glasses for a total of U$137.44, including shipping. Stirling's health insurance we refund me 80% of that minus the $9.95 shipping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Contemplating the pork posole I'll be making at midnight...


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> How did you get just the frames online? Do you bring the empty frames to the optician and have them make lenses to fit the frames?
> 
> Now that I am officially a senior citizen, RAMQ (the provincial health insurance board, sort of medicare for everyone) pays for my eye exam. I ordered three pairs of glasses for a total of U$137.44, including shipping. Stirling's health insurance we refund me 80% of that minus the $9.95 shipping.



You don't have to use* their *lens service. I brought the frames to my eye doctor, and they ordered the lens to fit my frames. Since I had the cataract surgery, I let them do my lens. They have on record what strength my contact lens were and I could trust them. 

I love being a senior citizen. I now qualify for EVERTHING!


----------



## Addie

In the wee hour of Wednesday, I placed a rather large order with Jet and Amazon. Delivery is expected on some items today. Of course, where do you think I have to be for most of the morning? In Winthrop for my monthly checkup. And I can't cancel it either. I need a refill on ALL my medications. And they are delivered to Winthrop each month. 

I will have my phone with me and can let them in with the packages. 

When I looked at the shipping weight and figured up the sales taxes, I figured I saved more than $30. Amazon Prime has more than paid off this year. Whether I renew or not, I will wait to make that decision in November. But I do have my calendar marked to remind me.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Moving into the new house!


----------



## Katie H

Just came in to cool off a bit.  Whew!  Another triple digit day, with oppressive humidity to enhance the experience.

So hot that all our plants need to be watered twice a day.  I try to do it in the morning before it gets blast furnace hot and then early evening when the heat moderates a bit.  It was 82F when we went to bed at 11 last night.

I don't handle the heat as well since I got sick, which makes me sad.  I love being outside "playing" with all the flowers and vegetable plants.


----------



## Addie

Kathy Lee said:


> Moving into the new house!



Congratulations! Pictures please. And then some more pictures. We love pictures.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Just came in to cool off a bit.  Whew!  Another triple digit day, with oppressive humidity to enhance the experience.
> 
> So hot that all our plants need to be watered twice a day.  I try to do it in the morning before it gets blast furnace hot and then early evening when the heat moderates a bit.  It was 82F when we went to bed at 11 last night.
> 
> I don't handle the heat as well since I got sick, which makes me sad.  I love being outside "playing" with all the flowers and vegetable plants.



I can empathize with you. It is only 83ºF today outside with a nice breeze. But that sun is just beating down and forcing a person inside or to find some shade. Otherwise I would be right out there sitting and working on my sewing.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Addie said:


> Congratulations! Pictures please. And then some more pictures. We love pictures.




Sure. It doesn't look too good right now, lots of boxes and open space. But I'm hoping it will be picture-worthy in a month or two. I'll definitely post pics of the kitchen. So excited about my new kitchen! (it's nothing great, but after years of my 70's apt kitchen, this kitchen is the best thing ever)!


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations on your new home, Kathy Lee!  You'll have so much fun decorating it with your own personal touches....once the boxes are unpacked.


----------



## Smokeydoke

Thank you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'll start another round of "Congratulations!", *Kathy Lee*! A new home and starting with a fresh space to fill with love is so much fun. Can't wait to see pictures. When you're ready to post, *rodentraiser* has a thread going. It started with kitchen pictures, but she says it's fine to post all kinds of happy home photos. You can find that thread here:  *Our Kitchens*


----------



## Smokeydoke

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'll start another round of "Congratulations!", *Kathy Lee*! A new home and starting with a fresh space to fill with love is so much fun. Can't wait to see pictures. When you're ready to post, *rodentraiser* has a thread going. It started with kitchen pictures, but she says it's fine to post all kinds of happy home photos. You can find that thread here:  *Our Kitchens*



Thanks! I posted some pics.


----------



## Chef Munky

*The Report Is In*

It's been one stressful,disappointing day.

Mr.Munky finally had his Angioplasty. We went into the hospital early this morning for his surgery. We went in knowing that he might have stents put in. A possible bypass might have happened if that option didn't work.

They started to. What they came across which is why he's been so sick is he has 3 known blocked arteries, with another one that's just barely hanging by a thread. They talked with him during the whole procedure.Nothing they could do to help him today. After waiting all this time.
What he was told and later confirmed by a top Cardiologist is that Mr. Munky is in serious trouble.

As soon as it can be arranged he needs to have a quintuple (sp) bypass.
Possibly by next week.

The good news is. He will be in the best hospital with the best surgeons.
Now we know why he's been getting worse instead of better. It's fixable.

Maybe a weeks stay at the hospital would be good for him.
He'll get a break from me!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Munky.  So sorry to hear this.  Hopefully your DH will soon be feeling good as new!

{{{{{Munky and Mr. Munky}}}}}


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry to hear this.  It's great you're at a top hospital.  From what I've seen, bypass operations result in the most amazing recoveries.  Keep positive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, I'm sad and happy for you at the same time. I'm sorry you have to go through all of the worrying and wondering what would make your DH feel better. However, as *Andy* said, good doctors and hospitals can fix him all up. I've got you both in my thoughts and prayers for success all the way around.  (((hugs)))


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Munky and Mr. Munky)))


----------



## medtran49

BIL had a quadruple (4) bypass and did extremely well.  He felt much, much better than he had in a long time almost immediately after recovering from anesthesia.  Here's hoping Mr. Munky has the same experience!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky, here's hoping this is the fix Mr. Munky needs.  
My best wishes for the both of you.


----------



## GotGarlic

My best wishes to you both as well. So sorry you're having to go through all this. Hugs.


----------



## Chef Munky

Mr. Munky is resting comfortably. He's to get plenty of rest.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes.

Apparently I must have needed it to. Slept way past 2pm yesterday.My body just ached all over. Stayed in bed all day only got up to make him some dinner. Went to bed early. Boy, did I feel guilty. Asked him "Why did you let me sleep so late!" He needs to be careful with his wrist for a few days until the swelling goes down. Yep, I dropped the ball.

Our son's have been such a tremendous help. They've really stepped up to the plate helping us with everything. I guess this Neurotic Mom did ok raising them. We very proud of them both. They've put their agenda's open for when were told the show starts, they will drop it all to be with us. We told them not to, but they say differently. I'm not arguing with them. They're close to Dad.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yeah, stress will do that to you. I'm glad you got a nice, long sleep. Hopefully you're feeling better today  It's good to know your sons are ready to step up and help out 

Take care of yourself, and take it easy on yourself. Go with some easy summer meals like fish and salads. Light, healthy food will be good for all of you.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so glad to hear Mr. Munky is comfortable, and that you got such a nice long and much needed sleep.  That's wonderful your boys are being such a big help - yep, you raised 'em right!   Sending healing thoughts and prayers to all of you.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> BIL had a quadruple (4) bypass and did extremely well.  He felt much, much better than he had in a long time almost immediately after recovering from anesthesia.  Here's hoping Mr. Munky has the same experience!



He now belongs to "The Zipper Club." Glad to hear that BIL is doing so good.


----------



## medtran49

Addie said:


> He now belongs to "The Zipper Club." Glad to hear that BIL is doing so good.


 
Actually, it was just a comment about his experience and hopeful that Mr. Munky has the same.  BIL passed away from lung cancer several years ago.


----------



## Addie

medtran49 said:


> Actually, it was just a comment about his experience and hopeful that Mr. Munky has the same.  BIL passed away from lung cancer several years ago.



Sorry 'bout that. I had a quintuplet bypass. I was back to work after four weeks. Nobody was too happy with me, but I was so sick of just sitting at home. I am sure Mr. Munky will do fine also. The most difficult part for me was coming to and having that interbation tube down my throat. My son was standing there and I tried to smile to show him I was all right. Then I gave him a 'thumbs up'. That is when the doctor said I was fine and removed the tube. 

I slept a lot for the first week in the hospital, then started to get antsy. Let Mr. Munky sleep if he wants to. He body will have had quite a shock. Any invasion with a scalpel is a shock. And when he gets home, there is that three o'clock wall. He will wake up in the morning feeling full of spit and vinegar. Then comes three o'clock wall and there is no way on earth you will be able to keep him awake. 

I wish the best for the both of you. You both are facing a very daunting time. Mr. Munky will surprise you every day. Enjoy each other's company. Plenty of rest and lots of loving care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from our overnight trip to the family picnic and visit with a friend in Laramie.  Tired, now I need a lamp.  Had to check out and water the garden, first!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think you might need a *nap*, too, *PF*.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think you might need a *nap*, too, *PF*.



Um, yes...on my way.  Why the heck did I type "lamp"...?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Quick answer - you NEEDED a nap!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Quick answer - you NEEDED a nap!


Yup!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yup!



It's all that home decoration she has been doing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Quick answer - you NEEDED a nap!



Got it...now I'm beginning the slide into some real sleep, working later today.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Sorry 'bout that. I had a quintuplet bypass. I was back to work after four weeks. Nobody was too happy with me, but I was so sick of just sitting at home. I am sure Mr. Munky will do fine also. The most difficult part for me was coming to and having that interbation tube down my throat. My son was standing there and I tried to smile to show him I was all right. Then I gave him a 'thumbs up'. That is when the doctor said I was fine and removed the tube.
> 
> I slept a lot for the first week in the hospital, then started to get antsy. Let Mr. Munky sleep if he wants to. He body will have had quite a shock. Any invasion with a scalpel is a shock. And when he gets home, there is that three o'clock wall. He will wake up in the morning feeling full of spit and vinegar. Then comes three o'clock wall and there is no way on earth you will be able to keep him awake.
> 
> I wish the best for the both of you. You both are facing a very daunting time. Mr. Munky will surprise you every day. Enjoy each other's company. Plenty of rest and lots of loving care.



Addie,
What you went through to become a member of the " Zipper Club"
Is completely different than what my husband and I are facing.
He DOES have other medical issues that could complicate his surgery and recovery. Everyone is unique!

In the future I'd appreciate your comments telling ME what to do.What to expect and for Pete's sake keep the graphics out of it completely.
I know already!


----------



## Dawgluver

I made some elkhorn sumac tea.  DH thinks I'm trying to poison him.  Yes, there's poison sumac (causes a rash similar to poison ivy) out there, but elkhorn is perfectly safe.  I clipped some more drupes yesterday.  Nice lemony flavor.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I made some elkhorn sumac tea.  DH thinks I'm trying to poison him.  Yes, there's poison sumac (causes a rash similar to poison ivy) out there, but elkhorn is perfectly safe.  I clipped some more drupes yesterday.  Nice lemony flavor.



Didn't one of the Roman Empire's Statesman drink sumac in order to commit suicide?


----------



## Andy M.

Socrates drank hemlock...


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Socrates drank hemlock...



Thank you Andy. I knew it was something from a tree. Just couldn't remember which tree.

Today I was going to the store on my scooter. At the end of our property there is one of five HUGE oak tree along the sidewalk. I have been riding under it for the past ten years and the multitude of acorns have never bothered me. Today, one fell  from the tree and landed squarely on my head. That dang thing hurt.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> I made some elkhorn sumac tea.  DH thinks I'm trying to poison him.  Yes, there's poison sumac (causes a rash similar to poison ivy) out there, but elkhorn is perfectly safe.  I clipped some more drupes yesterday.  Nice lemony flavor.



I used to drink that back in my hippie daze!

Now it is imported as a spice!

https://www.penzeys.com/online-catalog/sumac-berries/c-24/p-1171/pd-s


----------



## Aunt Bea

A couple weeks ago I was in the local Goodwill and found a Chef's Choice 312 sharpener for six bucks!  This morning I have been watching demonstration videos and practicing my technique.  I feel like one of those product demonstrators that you see at the local carnival! 

_ "I never get a thing that ain't been used, I'm wearing second hand hats, second hand clothes, That's why they call me, Second hand Rose ..." _


----------



## bethzaring

I might be going bonkers.  This morning I went to get my sixth and final case of fresh roasted chiles.  I gave one to DH while I was prepping them to can.  He said that one had the best flavor of this season.  I sent him to the store to get another case.  I quit.  I have put up 7 cases of chiles, about 200 pounds.  Last year I put up 4 cases and had to ration them throughout the entire year.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm on page 70 of a 300 page thread in a nurse's forum reading their ghost stories. WOWEE! The hair on my neck is standing straight up!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm following the Tigers/Royals game online...and cannot believe that, for the moment, I'm rooting for Kansas.  I suppose it doesn't really matter who wins - as long as my Cleveland Indians keep winning, they don't have to look behind themselves to see the competition.

Drat! Detroit won.  Well, at least that will make *GG*'s hubby happy.


----------



## Dawgluver

The garage door guy came by.  Nice little man, but boy was he a talker!  DH wanted an automatic door opener, so he installed that, then he noticed my 35 yo door opener had sprung a spring, so he fixed that.  He replaced the ground squirrel chewed bottom seal on DH's side, and I mentioned that I had pulled a snake or two out of it.  He was clearly alarmed, apparently more afraid of snakes than DH.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, there's someone who's afraid of snakes more than your DH?  I bet he'll be glad to hear that!


I think I'll spend most of the rest of tonight reading the book I got from the library on Thursday. It's called "Throw like a Woman" and is reading rather quickly...and is so good that I might slow it down just to make sure it lasts a little longer.


----------



## Dawgluver

I know!  I told the little garage door man that these snakes were really pretty.  He was not convinced.  I think he was even more frightened of snakes than DH.

Men are highly overrated, IMHO.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL Dawg 

Beth, you'll have chiles for quite some time now!  Those look delicious. 

I just finished my second cuppa and am fixin' to go to the local farmstand.  I just can't get enough of the fresh plums and peaches.  They are SOOO sweet and juicy - nothing like the tasteless dry fruit from the grocery store.  Cheaper than the grocery store's, too.


----------



## Andy M.

Making my world renowned ranch potato salad and hummus.  Our daughters, SIL and grandson are coming for a cookout tomorrow.

SO is making key lime pie and brownie bites.  Later, I'l be cutting up some pork tenderloins for kabobs.  Two in a hoisin and five spice powder marinade and one in a souvlaki marinade.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...am fixin' to go to the local farmstand...Cheaper than the grocery store's, too...


I wish that were true around here. At least it is for farmers' markets. The one we've been to, the one closest to our house, is very pricey. And not everything is great quality, either. Sad, when you're paying $3 for a scone (I can make an entire batch for that amount of money even with using top-shelf ingredients) and $3-4 for a pound of tomatoes. The small, family grocery store a few towns over is great about offering locally grown produce at this time of year. The tomatoes I bought there last week were considerably better than the one we bought at the farmers' market, and they were just 99 cents a pound. At least the one cheese monger who was there had excellent cheese even at $25 a pound. Alas, they are not coming around this year...

I found a close-enough farmers' market a number of towns over. We might give that a chance coming Wednesday...if we remember about it on Wednesday!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> LOL Dawg
> 
> Beth, you'll have chiles for quite some time now!  Those look delicious.
> 
> I just finished my second cuppa and am fixin' to go to the local farmstand.  I just can't get enough of the fresh plums and peaches.  They are SOOO sweet and juicy - nothing like the tasteless dry fruit from the grocery store.  Cheaper than the grocery store's, too.



Cheryl, I was working at the Western Washington Fair and the truck farmer had just pulled up to unload his peaches. He hand me two of them. One for each hand. The first bite and I had juice running down my arm and all over my shoes. After I ate both of them I returned with the pits in hand. I offered him the two pits for a third peach. He laughed and gave me a small bag of them. They were so good. I have never had a peach that fresh since that day. They were still warm from the sun. They had been picked and loaded on the truck right out in the field of the orchard. I would love to go back to that day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Our farm stand is about a mile and a half or so from my house, so it's easy peasy. It's rather small, but I rely on them so much for great produce.  This morning I got red and green bell peppers (.50 ea) tomatoes, carrots, jalapenos, cantaloupe, peaches, and plums.  Scott has been providing our small community with great produce for 25 years now and never disappoints.  We're fortunate to have him, and he is so passionate about his home grown goods.  

His vine ripened tomatoes are $1.50/lb, and the stone fruit is $2/lb.  The grocery stores have a couple of different stone fruits on sale now for .99/lb, but it's no where near the quality so I don't bother with them.  They usually want $3/lb for their cardboard fruit.  

CG, I'd love it we had a cheese merchant here, but alas, I don't see that happening.   Although if it were offered, I'd probably pay $3 for a scone to nibble on while I'm looking around, to help support the local vendors.  We used to have a baked goods and jams/jellies/sauces section, but haven't seen them for a few years.  I need to remember to ask what happened to them next time I'm there.


Yes, Addie....nothing like a fresh, juicy, tree ripened peach.


----------



## rodentraiser

Our Farmer's Market here is really expensive too. And worse than that, they don't start till 4 in the afternoon, so when it was hot (as it was every single Thursday they were at the park), I just couldn't bring myself to go.  

I'll third that with the peaches. Same with strawberries. They're so good when they're eaten warm right after being picked.



Well, I think I found a project to do. 

On our miniature forum, we have a thread so people can post dollhouses they find on eBay or Craig's List. Not too long ago, someone posted a link to a Craig's List ad selling a gorgeous huge dollhouse. I saved a picture of it because I liked it so much.

Today I was finally going through some old miniature magazines I'd bought at a show back in March and in the Spring 1980 issue, there was an ad for a miniatures store in Ohio, showing a woman standing next to the exact same dollhouse. 

I'm hoping whoever posted the ad on our thread will contact me because when I find out where she got the Craig's List ad from, I'm hoping to track down the dollhouse.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...Yes, Addie....nothing like a fresh, juicy, tree ripened peach.


Nothing better than a peach picked fresh from the tree. Not many things worse than all the peach fuzz that gets down your shirt when you're the one in the tree picking them.  It must have taken me three showers to get that fuzz off of me when we visited Aunt Polly at the farm.

Somehow, though, since they've bred so many peaches to be less fuzzy, it seems like they also took some of the great flavor in the process.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am yawning my head off. I'm waiting for the baseball game to end so I can get back to reading my book. Hoping to make it to bed before xx:00 AM. Trust me, you don't want to know what time the "xx"s are hiding.


----------



## bethzaring

I grew the majority of my onions from plants this year, and they are huge.  As I was reviewing the characteristics of these monsters, I realized they are not good storage onions.  So, what to do with the 100 beasts I have grown?  Then I remembered making caramelized onions in the crock pot.  I am on my second batch and will probably do many more batches.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> I grew the majority of my onions from plants this year, and they are huge.  As I was reviewing the characteristics of these monsters, I realized they are not good storage onions.  So, what to do with the 100 beasts I have grown?  Then I remembered making caramelized onions in the crock pot.  I am on my second batch and will probably do many more batches.



They also dice and freeze well.  Freeze in 1 cup packs.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They also dice and freeze well. Freeze in 1 cup packs.


 
That's pretty much what I do - I couldn't resist the great deal on onions at the farm stand recently.  I dice and freeze them on a cookie sheet, then store them in quart sized freezer ziplocks.  Since they freeze separately and don't stick together, I can just grab a handful or two and throw the bag back in the freezer.  

I do the same thing with jalapenos and bell peppers.


----------



## taxlady

Do you have a dehydrator? I have heard that you can make your own onion powder and dry onion bits.


----------



## Dawgluver

Bolas' onion goop, basically sliced onions and butter cooked to death on low in the CP, is also freezable and makes good onion soup and such.  It was a lifesaver (well, onion saver) when I overbought at Costco.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Do you have a dehydrator? I have heard that you can make your own onion powder and dry onion bits.



She lives in New Mexico. She can probably spread them out on a sheet pan outside and dehydrate them


----------



## bethzaring

Dawgluver said:


> Bolas' onion goop, basically sliced onions and butter cooked to death on low in the CP, is also freezable and makes good onion soup and such.  It was a lifesaver (well, onion saver) when I overbought at Costco.




That's the recipe I am using.

I hadn't thought of dicing and freezing them, but freezer space is an issue.  The chiles have taken over!  Cooking them in the crock pot really reduces them. And I have some local frozen beef coming soon.  But dehydrating them is a possibility and I do have and use a dehydrator.  I would much prefer to dry them in a controlled environment. 

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## CWS4322

Scheduling caregivers during my absence from MN while I go back home to ON to take care of my brother's estate, get propane delivered so my house is heated while I'm back in MN, and writing instructions for the caregivers while I am away. Looking forward to 3 weeks of respite, but nervous as heck about being away from the Elders for 3 weeks. I am traveling light--just my emotional support dog, laptop, and just the clothes on my back.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs CWS)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Safe travels, *CWS*.


----------



## CakePoet

It humid in Sweden and warm, I have been to the stores  doesnt sound so bad unless you realise it includes a train ride on 9 min, a bus ride of  10, do this  twice and yes you have to wait for the train and bus too and off course  today the tickets machines wasnt working, but no one checked.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We were at a farmers' market yesterday - different location, but some of the same vendors. This one was set up in the parking lot of a local discount chain, so I think the prices were a little lower than when they are at the nice, covered, dedicated area we've been to before. I don't know if that's the case ALL the time though. Yesterday we were out in a veritable monsoon. *Monsoon*, I say! I got a couple good deals, including really small pickling cukes for $2 a pound. Farmers' market price-wise, that was a deal. No extra charge for the soaking wet clothes.  By the time I got back to the car, my jeans were so wet from mid-thigh down they were sagging like I was channeling a fashion statement from "da hood". 

Anyway...I put up another batch of dill pickles today. Since my one-and-only one quart crock isn't quite finished with the last batch, and I won't be putting them into a jar and refrigerating them for another day or two, I used my pottery batter bowl for curing this batch. I sure hope my next batch of pancakes isn't a blueberry-pickle version, though...


----------



## Rocklobster

CWS4322 said:


> Scheduling caregivers during my absence from MN while I go back home to ON to take care of my brother's estate, get propane delivered so my house is heated while I'm back in MN, and writing instructions for the caregivers while I am away. Looking forward to 3 weeks of respite, but nervous as heck about being away from the Elders for 3 weeks. I am traveling light--just my emotional support dog, laptop, and just the clothes on my back.


Hope all goes well CWS. My sister had that responsibility when my mother past last year. There was only so much we could do to help her. I'll be traveling back and forth to Ottawa from Renfrew quite a bit, seeing that my three kids live there now. If there is anything I can do to help, just ask...Roch


----------



## dragnlaw

Cheryl J said:


> I can just grab a handful or two and throw the bag back in the freezer.
> I do the same thing with jalapenos and bell peppers.



So glad someone else does that.  People have a fit when I say I freeze diced peppers!


----------



## Rocklobster

dragnlaw said:


> So glad someone else does that.  People have a fit when I say I freeze diced peppers!


Many years ago I had a little restaurant in a small village of 300. Some nights I would sell 2 or 3 pizzas. I used to use diced and frozen peppers for a few years during the winters when business was slow. Nobody ever complained or noticed...


----------



## Dawgluver

dragnlaw said:


> So glad someone else does that.  People have a fit when I say I freeze diced peppers!




I've frozen both whole and cut-up peppers for years.  I used some frozen whole jalapenos that I'd vac sealed, circa 2011, the other day.   They were just fine.


----------



## Cheryl J

There's such little, if any, noticeable difference when they're going to be cooked anyway.  I add frozen chopped bells and onions to omelets all the time.  

It sure is convenient to have a good supply of them in the freezer.  I should restock now that fall is coming up and I'll be having more soups and chili.


----------



## dragnlaw

Rocklobster said:


> I used to use diced and frozen peppers .... Nobody ever complained or noticed...



So handy!  I freeze in small sandwich bags, frozen flat, easy to break up.  Grab a handful and throw in/on eggs, rice...  casseroles!


----------



## Addie

One year I was the recipient of at least a six month supply of Vidalia Onions. There was no way I could use up all of those onions. So I sliced some real thin, some a little thicker, and diced some. Laid them out of a cookie sheet, placed in the freezer, and then bagged them in quart size freezer bags. 

Another time there was a great sale on red peppers. Now red peppers never go on sale. At least not in these here parts. So I loaded up on them and did the same as I did to the onions. Sliced and diced. 

If you look in the freezer of your local grocery store, you will see so many frozen vegetable. Even onions and peppers. So if 'they' can do it, so can you.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm patting myself on the back.  My nephew turns 4 in a few days, and thanks to my good friend Amazon Prime, I think I found the perfect birthday gifts.  One is a pogo stick for little kids (it also can hold adults up to 250 lb.) that's nice and squishy, and squeaks every time you jump on it.  Should drive his parents nuts, which is an added bonus.  The other is a lovely package of four superhero capes along with matching masks, tattoos, and stickers: Superman, Spiderman, Ironman, and Batman.  Little 4 year old boys are fun to shop for!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You forgot the harmonica...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You forgot the harmonica...


----------



## Cheryl J

....or drums.   Yeah, little boys are fun to buy for!  I have two daughters and was blessed with 4 grandsons within 5 years.  They're so much fun - they're all into superheroes and monster trucks now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  He got a drum set 2 years ago for Christmas.  Last time I visited Baby Bro and family, I noticed said drum set was not anywhere in the playroom.  As I recall, there were also a few other "musical instruments" in the set.  Not a sign of any of them...wonder why?  I didn't ask.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, I googled "noisy toys for 4 year olds" and got a link with 21 toys you should not buy if you like peace and quiet. I see a shopping list for you!  The article is almost 3 years old, so some of these may not be available. I know the one I liked the best isn't - the Meowsic Keyboard.  After all, how annoying would a piano that sounded like a cat meowing be? Seriously annoying, I think! BwaHaHa!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ... Now red peppers never go on sale. At least not in these here parts...


My Dad would tell me "never say Never", and he was right. Did you see your Market Basket ad for next week? Bags of red peppers are on sale for $1.29 a pound. It's as if you complained, and they decided to show you up and make it look like you're wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Dawg*, I googled "noisy toys for 4 year olds" and got a link with 21 toys you should not buy if you like peace and quiet. I see a shopping list for you!  The article is almost 3 years old, so some of these may not be available. I know the one I liked the best isn't - the Meowsic Keyboard.  After all, how annoying would a piano that sounded like a cat meowing be? Seriously annoying, I think! BwaHaHa!




  I've probably tortured little Nephew's parents enough.  DH wants me to order him the pogo stick...he wants one.

I would like the superhero capes, but they're only 24 inches long.  I'm too tall.


----------



## Kayelle

Your Dad was so right* CG*. I was taught it's just ignorant say never or always.
​


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> :
> I would like the superhero capes, but they're only 24 inches long.  I'm too tall.



Wear them around your knees and tell them you are....   ok ok I didn't think it thru...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been stalling. I think I've run out of "stall", though. Guess I'll close up the computer and head upstairs to clean my bathroom. Blech.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I've probably tortured little Nephew's parents enough.  DH wants me to order him the pogo stick...he wants one.
> 
> I would like the superhero capes, but they're only 24 inches long.  I'm too tall.



You could make your own capes...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You could make your own capes...




Indeed.  But they would kick me out of Fareway.


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL, Dawg! 

Today was minimum day at school, so I had Tyler from noon to 5.  Great little guy, but he wore me out.   I'm relaxing for the rest of the evening.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Dad would tell me "never say Never", and he was right. Did you see your Market Basket ad for next week? Bags of red peppers are on sale for $1.29 a pound. It's as if you complained, and they decided to show you up and make it look like you're wrong.



Of course. I already did my shopping for the month. The sales flyer is the very first thing I look at the day before I go shopping. I do wish I did weekly shopping instead of by the month. I miss out on so many sales.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Of course. I already did my shopping for the month. The sales flyer is the very first thing I look at the day before I go shopping. I do wish I did weekly shopping instead of by the month. I miss out on so many sales.



Soooo, why say red bell peppers never go on sale in those there parts?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.  But they would kick me out of Fareway.



Idiots, who doesn't need a Super Hero hanging around?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Idiots, who doesn't need a Super Hero hanging around?




Exactly!  I like capes.  Fareway is not so sure.


----------



## CakePoet

Used a 200 year old recipe and made bread.


----------



## Andy M.

CakePoet said:


> ...Used a 200 year old recipe and made bread.



Was the bread really really stale?


----------



## Cheryl J

Fixin' to down the rest of my coffee and go to the farm stand for some tomatoes, bell peppers, onions and a cucumber or two.  Hopefully they will still have some peaches and plums.  

The red bells are 5/$1.


----------



## CWS4322

Cleaning my room as I get ready to go back to Ontario for three weeks to deal with getting propane for my house, my brother's estate, and some much needed R&R. I have bread in the bread machine and am making brownies for the local church's potluck suppers. In MN, there is a church supper almost every weekend.


----------



## CakePoet

AndyM: LOL, no, it was just  fun to make a recipe with out  store bought  yeast and it smells lovely, we haven't eaten it yet.   It isnt a sourdough, it is a saved dough, which is a bit different way of doing it.  Next time I will try barm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Was the bread really really stale?



THAT's how you make stale bread crumbs...been looking for that


----------



## CakePoet

No that is how you make mummified bread crumbs, they are cursed of course. ;-P


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> Used a 200 year old recipe and made bread.








     oh oh oh - I'm waiting, I'm waiting, I'm waiting!  

Where's the recipe, where's the recipe, com'n com'n, where's the recipe???


----------



## CakePoet

It bit hard to explain, since my book is in Swedish.  
We call  this dough saved and not sourdough because it saved in salt.  
I got interested in the idea  when I read the book and then saw this.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leC_cCs4i5w&index=4&list=PLD1F368B5848077C3

In the next  episode they show how to wake it up.


The recipe is so  simple,  it ask  for  waken saved dough batter, a little salt, some honey  some water,  flour  a hand of  or two of barely and  then wheat sifted and it  tells you that a good housewife knows  to knead the dough well and  let it rest to double size and then knock back  reform and bake.

Also giving saved dough is good wedding gift to start  a new home.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> Fixin' to down the rest of my coffee and go to the farm stand for some tomatoes, bell peppers, onions and a cucumber or two. Hopefully they will still have some peaches and plums.
> 
> The red bells are 5/$1.


 
I scored big at the local farm stand this morning.  3 lbs. of nectarines and plums, a cantaloupe, 2 enormous onions (one red and one white), several carrots, 10 red bell peppers, a cuke, and 2 lbs. of tomatoes, all for $13.50.


----------



## Andy M.

Baked a batch of onion bagels today.


----------



## Kayelle

We spent some time at the local movie theater today. I'll make a report at the movie thread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Brought home the dresser I bought for Shrek yesterday.  I was getting tired of putting the old one back together.  This one should do him.  Went to Mom and Dad's for a refreshing dish of blackberries. Then found slugs in my pumpkins...I left them a "thank you" of beer.  We ate out while in town and now Shrek is putting his clothes in his new dresser.  I'm fixing a pot of coffee to go with my blackberries and cream.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> It bit hard to explain, since my book is in Swedish.
> We call  this dough saved and not sourdough because it saved in salt.
> I got interested in the idea  when I read the book and then saw this.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leC_cCs4i5w&index=4&list=PLD1F368B5848077C3
> 
> In the next  episode they show how to wake it up.
> 
> 
> The recipe is so  simple,  it ask  for  waken saved dough batter, a little salt, some honey  some water,  flour  a hand of  or two of barely and  then wheat sifted and it  tells you that a good housewife knows  to knead the dough well and  let it rest to double size and then knock back  reform and bake.
> 
> Also giving saved dough is good wedding gift to start a new home.



Using grapes which are covered in wild yeast, I once made my own leaven and used it to make bread. I kept it going for about six months. Then one time I forgot to leave a piece for the next loaf.


----------



## CakePoet

I had a sourdough,  happily living here at home, went on vacation and came back to a bowl of mold, it was in the fridge and the person had fed it.  Not fun, but its daughter is still living in my friends fridge, could steal some back at some point.

We had the bread this morning and it is lovely, the crust is chewy like I love it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Using grapes which are covered in wild yeast, I once made my own leaven and used it to make bread. I kept it going for about six months. Then one time I forgot to leave a piece for the next loaf.



Everything is covered with wild yeast. And bacteria. And viruses. 

It would be really weird if we could see them :crazy:


----------



## Katie H

Just came inside after skimming leaves from the pool.  This'll be a routine several times a day until the pool is closed.  Still a few days ahead to enjoy it, though.


----------



## CakePoet

It soon time for bed, I am trying to calm down but it isnt working and my beloved  clay pot died at a lovely age of 50 years old.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> Everything is covered with wild yeast. And bacteria. And viruses.
> 
> It would be really weird if we could see them :crazy:



    Are you SURE you realy want to see them?


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> It soon time for bed, I am trying to calm down but it isnt working and my beloved  clay pot died at a lovely age of 50 years old.



Condolences CakePoet.  How very sad.  for bread? or more like a Romertopf? 
May it rest in peace. I know very well how it upsets to lose a favourite.

My sister has just passed on my mother's Romertopf to me and I have not even used it yet. Still perusing recipes. Looking at 2 Cornish Hens in the freezer...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Everything is covered with wild yeast. And bacteria. And viruses.
> 
> It would be really weird if we could see them :crazy:


Um...ewww.  Not interested in acquiring that special skill...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Taking out the trash...at least I am supposed to be doing that.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sneezing and itching eyes. Darn hay fever.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is happily screeching at the US Open.  Apparently Jackovitch forgot to get a pedicure, and stopped the match while he was losing in order to take care of his toe hangnail.  DH is highly annoyed.  It's amusing, but annoying at the same time.  Thankful that we have His and Hers TVs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I should get a Her TV...football going in the living room while He is on his computer in the dining room playing You Tube videos...


----------



## Dawgluver

PF, you must get a Hers TV!  Mine is out in the sunroom.  DH has his choice of the one upstairs (which I would prefer he'd use) or the one in the family room (right next to the sunroom, not preferred by me, I can hear every screech.). He's also a world-champion whistler, which adds to the annoyance.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um...ewww.  Not interested in acquiring that special skill...



Ha ha ha! 

http://www.today.com/health/striking-photo-shows-all-bacteria-8-year-olds-hand-t25096


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> PF, you must get a Hers TV!  Mine is out in the sunroom.  DH has his choice of the one upstairs (which I would prefer he'd use) or the one in the family room (right next to the sunroom, not preferred by me, I can hear every screech.). He's also a world-champion whistler, which adds to the annoyance.



I guess I could put it out in my shed.  I don't want one in the bedroom.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I guess I could put it out in my shed.  I don't want one in the bedroom.



I have one in the kitchen.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um...ewww.  Not interested in acquiring that special skill...



You know that whitish haze you see on blueberries? Well that is wild yeast. The same goes for grapes and other fruits and veggies.


----------



## Souschef

Addie said:


> You know that whitish haze you see on blueberries? Well that is wild yeast. The same goes for grapes and other fruits and veggies.


Amazing, Addie, I would have never known that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> You know that whitish haze you see on blueberries? Well that is wild yeast. The same goes for grapes and other fruits and veggies.



It is not wild yeast, it's called the "bloom" and is a waxy protective coating the blueberry creates itself to stop bacteria and moisture loss. It is safe to eat.

Yeast is a spore, not a coating.


----------



## CakePoet

dragnlaw said:


> Condolences CakePoet.  How very sad.  for bread? or more like a Romertopf?
> May it rest in peace. I know very well how it upsets to lose a favourite.
> 
> My sister has just passed on my mother's Romertopf to me and I have not even used it yet. Still perusing recipes. Looking at 2 Cornish Hens in the freezer...




Yes it is Römertopf and it was from the  early 60:ties not  70:ties, it was for my grand aunt birthday.

I do roast in mine. Soak  the pot for 1 hour.   3 pound  pork roast,  add a bit of salt, ground allspice and black pepper on top and then some broth or wine.  Lid on and into a cold oven and turn to 150C and bake for 2- 3hours. That sort of my basic roast.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Ha ha ha!
> 
> Striking photo shows all the bacteria on an 8-year-old's hand - TODAY.com


OK, those aren't so much scary looking as much as they are pretty cool! That one in the lower-right corner made me think of a Queen Ann's Lace flower right away. I was first thinking that they would look more like this:


----------



## GotGarlic

CG!


----------



## Chef Munky

bethzaring said:


> I grew the majority of my onions from plants this year, and they are huge.  As I was reviewing the characteristics of these monsters, I realized they are not good storage onions.  So, what to do with the 100 beasts I have grown?  Then I remembered making caramelized onions in the crock pot.  I am on my second batch and will probably do many more batches.



A little late here to probably help you. But here goes anyways.
I was going to suggest making onion rings with them.Flavor seal them and freeze. That could still be a possibility if you want to make them up and give them away to your friends.

My last idea is almost the same but using much much thinner slices and batter. You could make up Onion Salad Toppers. Batter, fry, flavor seal them, date, and store. I've done it many times. Original batter. Or hot using Franks Red Hot Sauce. Either one is a hit around here. I like snacking on them. Hubby loves them topped on his salads.Our guys like the hot version,they have no shame and really pile them onto the melted cheese when they want a cheese burger.


----------



## Chef Munky

Catching up on some reading around here. 
You know it's like trying to catch a bus that's going 90 MPH on the California Freeway. 
Good luck....SUCKER....!!!


----------



## Katie H

Today's weather was tantalizingly beautiful.  Still rather hot, but the humidity took a hike and I was enticed to spend the majority of the day outside...even a good amount of time in the pool.

One thing I had to attend to was the huge mesh bag full of dried eggshells that I have collected over the last month or so.  Use them in the garden, crushed, to make the tomatoes, peppers, etc. really happy and had no instance of blossom end rot when I treated the soil around the plants.  Let's hear it for calcium.

Anywho, I had a bag about the size of a standard large paper grocery bag...full (stuffed) of eggshells.  Needed to make room in the bag.

So, outside I went.  Took my trusty rolling pin and a handful of plastic bags from cereal boxes.  I save those because they're great for dredging, etc.  The seams are well-sealed and those bad boys are tough.

I whacked and rolled away and ended up with a clean lard bucket about a third of the way full, about 5 to 6 cups of coarsely chopped shells.

Only took a few minutes and confused the daylights out of the dog.


----------



## dragnlaw

Katie H said:


> Anywho, I had a bag about the size of a standard large paper grocery bag...full (stuffed) of eggshells.  Needed to make room in the bag.



When I kept chickens, I also collected their shells to feed back to them.  I would keep a large plastic (yogurt or margarine) container under the sink and squish them into it (wait til they are dry).  Then every once in a while I would take the pestle (from the mortar) and really crunch them.  Then sprinkle it on the hens feed. 

Never thought about using them in the garden. Thanks for the tip!  Of course, don't have as many shells now as I have developed a sensitivity to eggs...  gads I miss them!  But still use them in cooking.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sorry, ladies, but blossom-end rot is not caused by calcium deficiency in the soil, and adding eggshells will not help. Most soils have plenty of calcium. The problem occurs when calcium cannot be moved through the plant to the fruit because of some kind of stress on the plant. Eggshells do not break down sufficiently in soil to release the calcium. 

Here's more information:

http://www.gardenmyths.com/blossom-end-rot/

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0304423814002830


----------



## dragnlaw

GG haven't gone to those sites yet but will.  I met someone in the UK that suggested using the shells around plants to deter slugs??


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry, ladies, but blossom-end rot is not caused by calcium deficiency in the soil, and adding eggshells will not help. Most soils have plenty of calcium. The problem occurs when calcium cannot be moved through the plant to the fruit because of some kind of stress on the plant. Eggshells do not break down sufficiently in soil to release the calcium.
> 
> Here's more information:
> 
> Blossom End Rot - Garden Myths
> 
> Why calcium deficiency is not the cause of blossom-end rot in tomato and pepper fruit ? a reappraisal




I haven't gone to the sites either but, from personal experience, I can attest that eggshells help to prevent blossom end rot.

My tomatoes displayed the beginnings of said malady early in the season.  I worked some eggshells into the soil a couple of times and had no problem from then on.  Same with the green peppers.

Plus, folks who have farmed here for generations endorse, and use, the technique with similar results.

Just to be open-minded and fair I will read the information from the links you have posted.


----------



## dragnlaw

My philosophy is ...  if it seems to work, use it, scientific or not.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> My philosophy is ...  if it seems to work, use it, scientific or not.



Yeah. People have a strong tendency to make associations where there is no real connection, but correlation does not equal causation. That's why the scientific method was developed 

This is a fun site: https://www.bostonglobe.com/news/sc...t-causation/DZw011FDUmsuqYX9edg02H/story.html



> It is a throwaway line in stories about science and health research results: Correlation is not causation. Just because things look like they follow a similar pattern, does not mean they are related.
> 
> A new website,*Spurious Correlations, the work of a first-year student at Harvard Law School, draws into comical and obvious relief how easily we can get trapped into seeing relationships where there are none. Say cheese consumption increases year over year. So does another variable — the number of people who die from becoming tangled in bedsheets. Even though, when*plotted side by side, the two trends look mysteriously similar, there is almost certainly no connection there.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> I haven't gone to the sites either but, from personal experience, I can attest that eggshells help to prevent blossom end rot.
> 
> My tomatoes displayed the beginnings of said malady early in the season.  I worked some eggshells into the soil a couple of times and had no problem from then on.  Same with the green peppers.
> 
> Plus, folks who have farmed here for generations endorse, and use, the technique with similar results.
> 
> Just to be open-minded and fair I will read the information from the links you have posted.



It's usually a temporary problem, so it will often improve later in the season no matter what you do.


----------



## dragnlaw

and one of the biggest dangers is just reading the Headlines and not Between the lines. 

My MIL warned us against eating the popcorn in a bag done in the micro. Why? It can cause blindness in children.  WHA??? 

It turns out a child opened, put his face over and peered into a bag directly from the micro.  The escaping steam seriously burned his eyes, so severe I believe he was actually blinded in one eye.

All she connected to was the popcorn from a micro caused a child blindness. 
Ergo micro popcorn danger blindness DON'T LET THE KIDS HAVE IT!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hate those danged click-bait headlines, *dragnlaw*. Most times I resist, but on occasion they manage to suck me in. 



GotGarlic said:


> "...A new website,*Spurious Correlations, the work of a first-year student at Harvard Law School, draws into comical and obvious relief how easily we can get trapped into seeing relationships where there are none..."


Our son the numbers geek must follow Tyler Vigen on Twitter. Or Facebook. All I know is that every once in a while he'll share something to Facebook, and then I laugh and laugh...

***********************

Right now I'm doing what I do best - stalling to avoid work. My bathroom has two free-standing cabinets. Well, it did have two. After hauling one of those toilet tank surrounds with the cabinet on top from my bathroom yesterday, I keep thinking it's about time I got around to getting its companion piece emptied and moved out, too. The tall one is in the garage right now waiting for its trip to Salvation Army. It's pretty much in my way. I really want to take the pair at one time, and I could drop it off tomorrow when I do my grocery shopping in that direction. However, it's so nice to sit and relax...


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> ...My MIL warned us against eating the popcorn in a bag done in the micro. Why? It can cause blindness in children...



If you keep doing that, you'll go blind...   

Where have I heard that before???


----------



## dragnlaw

Don't eat the watermelon seeds, they will grow in your tummy and you will have vines growing out your ears!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hate those danged click-bait headlines, *dragnlaw*. Most times I resist, but on occasion they manage to suck me in. ............


 
Same here.  Every now and then FB has some "sponsored" (sure sign of multiple pages of clickbait right there) article with pics that I'd like to read through.  I refuse to go to page after page to do it, with one pic per danged page, though. 

A tip I learned from reading a few disgruntled comments:
If you click on the link you want to read, then go up to the address bar at the top of your screen and erase everything back to and including the 'question mark' and then hit enter again, it saves scrolling through page after page of ads.  It doesn't ALWAYS work, but most often it does.


----------



## dragnlaw

Made my 'starter' for some French Country bread last night.  Trying to decide whether to continue by hand or use the bread setting on the fp.  

I don't have a bread hook or paddle on my ancient stand mixer and I think the dough would just tangle nasty with the regular beaters.

ohhh what to do - what to do - what to do ...


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Made my 'starter' for some French Country bread last night.  Trying to decide whether to continue by hand or use the bread setting on the fp.
> 
> I don't have a bread hook or paddle on my ancient stand mixer and I think the dough would just tangle nasty with the regular beaters.
> 
> ohhh what to do - what to do - what to do ...



Any time I make bread, even though I do have a dough hook for my KA, I still like to knead it by hand. But with the severe arthritis, I now have to do it more slowly. I don't mind. I just daydream as I turn the dough again and again. There is something very earthy feeling when you are handling raw bread dough.


----------



## dragnlaw

I hear you Addie!  I knead all my bread by hand.  I did two separate loaves yesterday for a friend.  Should have known better and taken a magic pill last night but didn't.  My shoulder kept me tossing and turning all night, quelle miserable! 

It is only to mix the new wet with the old wet that I'm trying to decide.  The actual kneading I will do by hand as always.  

 People are astounded when I say I don't have a bread machine. But never say never, like you there will come the day perhaps when I will have to.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> If you keep doing that, you'll go blind...
> 
> Where have I heard that before???



:


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> I hear you Addie!  I knead all my bread by hand.  I did two separate loaves yesterday for a friend.  *Should have known better*1 and taken a magic pill last night but didn't.  My shoulder kept me tossing and turning all night, quelle miserable!
> 
> It is only to mix the new wet with the old wet that I'm trying to decide.  The actual kneading I will do by hand as always.
> 
> People are astounded when I say I don't have a bread machine. But never say never, like you *there will come the day *2 perhaps when I will have to.



That has been on my wish list for eons. I have one in mind, but I am waiting for the price to come down or I see it on sale.2 

We all have the big "ouch" day sooner or later.1


----------



## Dawgluver

Out pruning unwanted baby trees in the asparagus/milkweed/herb garden.  Then I noticed hundreds of yellowjackets in the little garden that I missed seeing when I started pruning.  Not bees, yellowjackets!  The nastiest, meanest, most vindictive insects ever!  I suspect there might be a nest somewhere in there, but I'm not going to look for it!

Put the pruners back in the garage.


----------



## dragnlaw

Wow Dawglover,  my sister in Northern Ontario was telling me that there seems to be a huge influx of ground nests.  Both she and her neighbour have been stung multiple times.  And she just found two more nests this week.

Be careful guys - they are nasty, nasty!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yep.  Once when I was mowing, a bunch flew up my shorts legs!  Extremely painful!  Truly evil.

And I sat on one the other day.  It was on the toilet seat, and stung me good!  Neither one of us enjoyed it, but I smashed and flushed her.


----------



## rodentraiser

Hmmm...when I first saw them, I didn't know what they were and thought they were just long bees (I wasn't very smart then and I'd have to say things haven't improved much with age). I put a shallow pie dish of water out for them right next to the walkway to the house. Never, ever had a problem with them attacking or stinging. They loved that water and would let me sit right next to them and watch them drink - or whatever it is they do with water.

Of course, when I moved, I had to knock down the wasp nest up in the corner of the eave.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you got out of there without being stung, Dawg!  

Having a lazy day here today.  Just fiddling around getting a few things done here and there.


----------



## CakePoet

I am pondering to go back to the big food fare today with out kid and just  walk around or but there will alot of people and I am not sure if I can handle  the crowd.

I only missed the elk ( Alces Alces) meat stall and  a hot sauce stall yesterday.

It was lovely  time yesterday, so much food and so much to taste.  I did get my favorite sausages  and some pralines.   I found one stall that let  you taste the praline filling, it was AMAZING and I think she got a lot of customers  just from that.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're extracting honey today!    More pix later, but oh my - it's delicious!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> We're extracting honey today!    More pix later, but oh my - it's delicious!




Looking forward to more pics, GG!  Bees and honey fascinate me.  A friend in Mexico has apiaries, and sells his honey and beeswax as his business.


----------



## CakePoet

Oh love honey...


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> We're extracting honey today! &#55356;&#57199; &#55357;&#56349; &#55356;&#57144; More pix later, but oh my - it's delicious!


 
Nice!  Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## bethzaring

A few weeks ago there was a discussion of our respective Farmers' Markets.   Today I took some photos of my local Farmers' Market.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice pictures, Beth! That's what the market in Missoula looked like, here not so much.  Maybe 4 vendors all selling corn.  I need to hit the farm stand west of town, he sells everything.


----------



## dragnlaw

Looks GREAT!  Wish I could visit!

Thanks!


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice pics, Beth!  I love farmers markets, though most of ours only have corn and melons.

Well, this is odd.  I felt something crawling up my leg, so I smacked it.  It was a hornet, and I couldn't find the body post-smack.  I just now just reached into my purse, and the damn thing was in there and stung the heck out of my palm.  I flung it off my hand, let out a few expletives, and I still can't find it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ow!  That sounds painful and miserable, Dawg.  I was watching two hornets caught by the cooler air stagger around the patio outside the unit door.  They sure looked slow.  I didn't step on them, I don't want to alert the rest of them, wherever they are...


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm cleaning out my purse now, hopefully no more surprises.  Life in the country.  We have a veritable plethora of stinging and biting insects here, I was hosing out the compost pail, and came inside to discover three big burning welts on the back of my leg.  Never felt anything stinging me outside, but apparently something did, just a delayed reaction.  The burning turned to itching today.

Give me a snake in the garage door and a pair of tongs any time.


----------



## CakePoet

My feet has fallen a sleep... wouldnt be so bad unless I needed to do stuff...


----------



## Smokeydoke

Cleaning the kitchen after the whirlwind of cooking I did this weekend.


----------



## Kayelle

Time sneaks up on me.

 I realized how much I have to do before we leave on our New Mexico trip early Thursday morning! Ykies! I need a hair cut and just found out my hairdresser is off until Wed!


----------



## Katie H

Friends and family have me regularly sleuthing for things at the thrift stores I frequent.  I've been looking for a bread machine for a friend for quite some time and came across a _brand new one_ at Goodwill about 6 weeks ago.

My friend, Joy,  lives nearly an hour from me so we don't get to connect often.  In this case it's a bonus because I've been putting the little machine through boot camp.

I know, or at least was nearly 100% confident, it was brand new.  No dust, no goo, no scratches _anywhere_, had the original book, cord was factory wrapped.  Pretty likely it had never been used.  Less than $3, too!

It's a beautiful Sunbeam model and, so far, has performed like a champ.  It's given us a pair of golden baguettes, a dozen potato rolls, 2 dozen brioche hamburger buns and, today, I'm about to put two loaves of white toasting bread in the oven.  The only other recipe I'm going to throw at it is cornmeal pan rolls.  I have no doubt it will get an A+.

Joy is not well-experienced in making bread, so I've been creating each recipe as a tutorial.  Another reason for testing the machine.  I can give her the step-by-step of what is necessary to do well.

I'll include a homemade pastry/bread cloth for shaping her dough, a quantity of yeast (I buy it in 2-pound packages.), and a spare bread-slicing guide I don't need.  She can play in flour and yeast to her heart's content.


----------



## CakePoet

I made  30  cabbage pirogies today and I am tired.


----------



## Chef Munky

Looking all over for my travel craft bag. Can't remember where I last put it.

If I'd leave the house once in a while this wouldn't BE a problem!

Why is it when you don't need it, you see it all the time. But when it's needed it disappears?


----------



## dragnlaw

Chef Munky said:


> Why is it when you don't need it, you see it all the time. But when it's needed it disappears?



Murphy's looking over your shoulder just waiting his opportunity...


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Murphy's looking over your shoulder just waiting his opportunity...



LOL... Murphy hasn't met Munky yet.
Beware.


----------



## Outpatient

Hiya,
It's me Munky...Forgot my password.
This is just a time waster name until I get home.

Mr.Munky is in surgery now.Will be for a few hrs more.
His attitude was very positive joking around and such.

Waitings is rough....


----------



## CakePoet

I will hold my thumbs for you.

I'm being a great mum giving  my sick daughter an evening meal of cookies and milk.


----------



## taxlady

Outpatient said:


> Hiya,
> It's me Munky...Forgot my password.
> This is just a time waster name until I get home.
> 
> Mr.Munky is in surgery now.Will be for a few hrs more.
> His attitude was very positive joking around and such.
> 
> Waitings is rough....


(((Hugs))) sending good thoughts for a safe and successful surgery.


----------



## Dawgluver

Best wishes and a speedy recovery, Mr. Munky!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) sending good thoughts for a safe and successful surgery.



He is going to do just fine. Most likely better than you are at this moment. Prayers are on the way. Lots of loving ((Hugs)) for you and for Mr. Munky  . They will look very pretty sitting on his bedside stand.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Outpatient said:


> Hiya,
> It's me Munky...Mr.Munky is in surgery now.Will be for a few hrs more....


Good thoughts and prayers coming your way for you and your dear Mr.M.

PS-Love your temporary screen name. Glad to see you still have a wicked sense of humor during these trying times.


----------



## GotGarlic

Also thinking good thoughts and sending virtual hugs {{{Munky and Mr. Munky}}}


----------



## Andy M.

Thinking positively for you both.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you both, Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sending some of my special dragonettes to hug you both and to keep you company.  Best thoughts for you both.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Time sneaks up on me.
> 
> I realized how much I have to do before we leave on our New Mexico trip early Thursday morning! Ykies! I need a hair cut and just found out my hairdresser is off until Wed!


Have a great trip, *Kayelle*. You know we'll want a full report when you get back.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle, my mother had a saying that has now become one of my favourites:-

*I can get ready to leave, 
or I can leave, 
But I can't do both!*​


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Kayelle, my mother had a saying that has now become one of my favourites:-
> 
> *I can get ready to leave,
> or I can leave,
> But I can't do both!*​


I usually need to get ready to leave before I leave. Otherwise I wouldn't be wearing any underwear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm always a day late and a dollar short.  Healing thoughts and wishes Mr and Mrs Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm home for now. Visiting hours aren't for a while yet.

Thank you everyone for the support.

  That was a clever if I must say a good back up name. It will be deleted when hubby gets home. Was using my Kindle at the time. I'm probably in trouble with the owners and mods for having a dual account,like I said the other will be deleted. One Munky around here is enough. Look where only 1 got hubby!

The rude people in the waiting room drove me crazy. I hate the ME,ME,ME attitude. That waiting room was specifically set up for the patients family members only who are in critical condition (which my husband was) to have a quiet place to be kept until after their loved ones Dr. could come in and give them an update. 

I just broke the cardinal sin. Got up and called the ICU Unit...Shift change..oops..Yeah, I'll call back.. Sorry!

We were only allowed to see him for a few minutes last night. Met his nurse. She's just fantastic! Loved her! She told us he still had a few hrs to go before he would be out of the woods. Out of the 8 he still had 4 to go.
Called her before bed. Great news. He was waking up. Answering questions with a squeeze of his hand. He knew his name. Said he was in pain.
Getting his anxiety, BP, oxygen lvls under control were still the main factors She was working on. Will know more soon.

I'll keep you guys posted. Tried to last night but our net was running too slow. Pages weren't loading up at all. Fine, I had only 1 hrs sleep the night before and was running on pure Adrenalin all day. It was bed time for me. His nurse's order.. 

Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm glad to hear everything seems to have gone well, Munky. Hope you had a good sleep. Take care. Hugs.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's great news, Munky!  Will continue to send positive and healing thoughts for a quick recovery for the Mister.


----------



## CakePoet

I will continue to hold my thumbs for Mr Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

Great news on Mr Munky...  and now you best look after yourself or he'll start to worry about YOU!  

Hugs all around!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What ^dragnlaw^ said. Mr. needs you to be healthy so that you can help him recover. Looking forward to your next update as being even better.  ((hugs))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> That was a clever if I must say a good back up name. It will be deleted when hubby gets home. Was using my Kindle at the time. *I'm probably in trouble with the owners and mods for having a dual account,like I said the other will be deleted.* One Munky around here is enough. Look where only 1 got hubby!



Nope, no problem here!  One does what one needs.

I'm glad Hubby is doing well.

Another nurse to chime in about taking care of yourself.  Let the hospital nurses take care of DH and you sit back while you can.  All too soon (although it doesn't feel like it) he will be back home.  Rest while you can, take yourself out to dinner...relax...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, no problem here!  One does what one needs.
> 
> I'm glad Hubby is doing well.
> 
> Another nurse to chime in about taking care of yourself.  Let the hospital nurses take care of DH and you sit back while you can.  All too soon (although it doesn't feel like it) he will be back home.  Rest while you can, take yourself out to dinner...relax...



Good advice, Nurse Fiona


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nope, no problem here!  One does what one needs.
> 
> I'm glad Hubby is doing well.
> 
> Another nurse to chime in about taking care of yourself.  Let the hospital nurses take care of DH and you sit back while you can.  All too soon (although it doesn't feel like it) he will be back home.  Rest while you can, take yourself out to dinner...relax...



Thank you for not busting my chops over the name.

Update:

Unfortunately he's suffered a stroke this morning before we got there.

He can say a few words,but his face has slaked down on one side. He has no feeling in his arm. His fingers don't want to work. In extreme pain, that they are trying to help him with. It's been difficult. His BP  dropped to 60. Not good.

I wasn't told any of this when I called this morning. His nurse wanted to tell me in person. Were in shock. We weren't prepared to hear that. Had I known I wouldn't have stopped at Starbucks to get coffee for the nurses. We would have been running to his room.

Our sons have been a monotonous rocks handling me after we got home.
I'm trying still trying to take all the info in. A good cry made me feel a little better.

Tomorrow I'll probably be using the alt name. I'm leaving early so that I'll be sitting at his door when he wakes up. Were at rock bottom right now.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Munky, (((Hugs))). Sending all the healing vibes I can muster.


----------



## CakePoet

Oh dear, I will keep holding my thumb.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh dear lord, Munky.  There isn't much I can do for you guys but pray. I know a little of how you are feeling - my Mom had post-surgery issues. It's a really tough road to travel, but know that we'll all be rooting for you and your DH from across the land and beyond.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky, I don't know what to say, so sorry.  Hugs and Love.


----------



## dragnlaw

Munky, we are all thinking good, good wishes for you and yours right now.


----------



## GotGarlic

So very sorry to hear that, Munky. Best wishes to you and your family. More hugs.


----------



## expatgirl

I don't know you, Munky, but I'm sending best wishes as well.........nearly lost my hubby a few years ago.........sorta know your fears and tears........hang in there.........hugs........


----------



## Andy M.

Munky, I'm so sorry.  Keeping our fingers crossed for the the best.


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry, Munky.  More healing thoughts sent.


----------



## CWS4322

Dealing with estate issues, packing to go back to MN, not having fun.


----------



## CakePoet

Munky, here is something to take mind of things for a second or two, just something small and silly that happened me today.

I am standing in the kitchen, doing lunch. Today we are having lunch burritos.  I am just   being happy and preparing lunch, when I see two fruit flies buzzing about.  I follow them with my eyes and see them land on my kitchen lamp..  Which promptly fell from the ceiling and  hit a loaf and kitchen table.

Guess if I was  stunned.  We got the lamp back up again and the loaf has dent.


----------



## Andy M.

CakePoet said:


> Munky, here is something to take mind of things for a second or two, just something small and silly that happened me today.
> 
> I am standing in the kitchen, doing lunch. Today we are having lunch burritos.  I am just   being happy and preparing lunch, when I see two fruit flies buzzing about.  I follow them with my eyes and see them land on my kitchen lamp..  Which promptly fell from the ceiling and  hit a loaf and kitchen table.
> 
> Guess if I was  stunned.  We got the lamp back up again and the loaf has dent.




Oh my, that's terrible!  Are the flys OK?


----------



## CakePoet

The flew away, so I guess so..


----------



## GotGarlic

Feeling very sorry for myself. This stupid cold is lingering, moving to my chest, and giving me headaches all week, so I can't do any of the things I've planned. So aggravating.

Then I come here to complain and think about Munky and her DH and I'm hoping he's doing better today. My problems are minor in comparison.

Take care, Munky


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet -  A testimony to your good cooking!


----------



## CakePoet

Dragnlaw,  I feed the flies so much that they weigh a ton?


----------



## dragnlaw

lucky flies!

wish I could hide my weight!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Feeling very sorry for myself. This stupid cold is lingering, *moving to my chest*, and giving me headaches all week, so I can't do any of the things I've planned. So aggravating.
> 
> Then I come here to complain and think about Munky and her DH and I'm hoping he's doing better today. My problems are minor in comparison.
> 
> Take care, Munky



Try Mucinex if you can take it.  It will help loosen the chest, I swear it took a week off my cold.  Something viral going on this year, we had it pretty bad in the facility and then staff started getting colds.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Try Mucinex if you can take it.  It will help loosen the chest, I swear it took a week off my cold.  Something viral going on this year, we had it pretty bad in the facility and then staff started getting colds.



Thank you. I think we might have some upstairs - I'll take a look.


----------



## expatgirl

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Try Mucinex if you can take it.  It will help loosen the chest, I swear it took a week off my cold.  Something viral going on this year, we had it pretty bad in the facility and then staff started getting colds.



we have it going here, too, and I know that Mucinex has really helped......hope you feel better soon.......


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you. I think we might have some upstairs - I'll take a look.



I don't need to tell you lots of fluids, too...do I?  A good time to try out some of that honey with a splash of lemon in hot tea!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Try Mucinex if you can take it.  It will help loosen the chest, I swear it took a week off my cold.  Something viral going on this year, we had it pretty bad in the facility and then staff started getting colds.



Yeah. My nurse practitioner also prescribed them for me last November after two months of coughing. I couldn't believe how effective it was.


----------



## Addie

Mrs. Munky, does the hospital  Mr. Munky is in have regular visiting hours? When I have been extremely ill while in the hospital, my family member were allowed to sit by my bedside as long as they wanted to, as long as they didn't disturb me or that they didn't interfere with my nurse as she was doing her job. Every time I opened my eyes there was always one of my kids just sitting there for the first week. Twenty-four hour vigils. During the night hours, they would often be asleep. Even though I slept the first week, I was so happy to see someone there each time I opened my eyes. I knew I wasn't alone. 

I hope Mr. Munky has a speedy recovery. Do take care of yourself. Hubby is going to need all the support and love I know you all have for him. I have the feeling that God knows he is a very special person to some very special people.  God has given this angel the job of looking down on him while he is recovering.


----------



## GotGarlic

expatgirl said:


> we have it going here, too, and I know that Mucinex has really helped......hope you feel better soon.......



Thank you


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I don't need to tell you lots of fluids, too...do I?  A good time to try out some of that honey with a splash of lemon in hot tea!



I'm trying to drink G2 Gatorade for the other issues (you know ). I don't usually drink tea, but I do have some packets of chai (DH trying to help me out - I asked him to get black tea so I could make chai with my own spices and he came home with those  ) 

I think I'll try some. Thanks again


----------



## Outpatient

Just a quick note.Things aren't improving.
Serious Afib fluctuations.
Not much improvement with his hand.It will take time and patience.

Thanks all for the thoughts and prayers.
Boy,does he need them now.

Munky.


----------



## CakePoet

And fruit flies  wins again.   Nothing fell down , but my husband was mending something in the kitchen, some computer stuff,   fruit flies land on it and my husband get  zapped.  It just hurt, nothing serious but we are getting scared.  We have mutant  fruit flies!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, I hope that cold breaks for you soon and you're all better.




Outpatient said:


> Just a quick note.Things aren't improving...



Praying for you, too, *Munky*! You just take care of loving him and keeping him company. We'll all do the worrying for you while we're praying and hoping. Take care of yourself before the nurses need to take care of you, too. (((hugs)))


----------



## expatgirl

Everyone, we need to take care of ourselves and each other........let's join hands in the kitchen and with our hearts........together we are strong and with each other..........


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, I hope that cold breaks for you soon and you're all better.



Thank you, CG 

Just had some nice chai tea with honey and I'm feeling a bit better, except for the headache. Do you love my cute new honey jar?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love the honey jar!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky, know that you, DH and boys are in my thoughts.  I wish there was something I could do...[[[[[[[HUGS]]]]]]]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Very cute honey pot, GG. Especially since I bet it's full of home-grown honey. Are your bees gifting you with something very yummy?


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> And fruit flies  wins again.   Nothing fell down , but my husband was mending something in the kitchen, some computer stuff,   fruit flies land on it and my husband get  zapped.  It just hurt, nothing serious but we are getting scared.  We have mutant  fruit flies!



Try the following:

How to Get Rid of Fruit Flies - 6 Ways to Kill Fruit Flies


----------



## expatgirl

from my history.........fruit flies have always lived in and around bananas..........and it's usually at the end of the bananas' life..........for me..............I usually just throw the remaining bananas away............it's not worth it for me to see them infesting anything else...........they are actually setting up house in that fruit  .........fraternal relations, bathroom habits, texting, using the tiny computers, etc...........,,,,,,seriously fruits are their habitats.......do you really want to be eating that?


----------



## bethzaring

Outpatient said:


> Just a quick note.Things aren't improving.
> Serious Afib fluctuations.
> Not much improvement with his hand.It will take time and patience.
> 
> Thanks all for the thoughts and prayers.
> Boy,does he need them now.
> 
> Munky.



Thinking of you and your family.  Hope things start to improve.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh Munky....sending the biggest healing thoughts and prayers I can for all of you.


----------



## Cheryl J

I got a new phone a few days ago - mine was getting old and I was afraid it was going to die on me. The new one (GalaxyS7) doesn't want to communicate with my PC - been fiddling with it and I'm about ready to call my phone savvy daughter and have her come over to see if I'm doing something wrong, or if there's an app or whatever I haven't downloaded.


----------



## dragnlaw

Strange, someone else told me they had a problem with their Galaxy 7.
 I have the Galaxy 6 and am really happy with it....   

except when ever I'm chatting with someone, and should either of us mention - presidents, Obama, Trump, etc. - it will suddenly turn itself on and say,...  "I'm sorry, could you repeat that."   ta dum, ta dum, ta dum...

Seriously, it really does.  Turns the "listen app" on and says something to the effect of "I will look it up for you..." or " Could you repeat that?"    VERY SCARY!  Big brother is watching!

It is usually just sitting on the counter or table, no one is touching it.  I have tried different vocal sounds, thumps etc. to see what it is that activates it but so far to no avail.  So not only scary but ruddy damn annoying!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I got a new phone a few days ago - mine was getting old and I was afraid it was going to die on me. The new one (GalaxyS7) doesn't want to communicate with my PC - been fiddling with it and I'm about ready to call my phone savvy daughter and have her come over to see if I'm doing something wrong, or if there's an app or whatever I haven't downloaded.


Have you tried plugging the phone into your computer? You should be able to do that with the charging cable.


----------



## expatgirl

me too,  ((hugs))


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Strange, someone else told me they had a problem with their Galaxy 7.
> I have the Galaxy 6 and am really happy with it....
> 
> except when ever I'm chatting with someone, and should either of us mention - presidents, Obama, Trump, etc. - it will suddenly turn itself on and say,...  "I'm sorry, could you repeat that."   ta dum, ta dum, ta dum...
> 
> Seriously, it really does.  Turns the "listen app" on and says something to the effect of "I will look it up for you..." or " Could you repeat that?"    VERY SCARY!  Big brother is watching!
> 
> It is usually just sitting on the counter or table, no one is touching it.  I have tried different vocal sounds, thumps etc. to see what it is that activates it but so far to no avail.  So not only scary but ruddy damn annoying!



Android phones have a feature similar to Siri on iPhones. If you say, "Okay, Google," that will activate the search engine. You can tell it to look up something online or in your phone, like a contact, or find a restaurant near you, etc. Maybe that's what's happening.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I got a new phone a few days ago - mine was getting old and I was afraid it was going to die on me. The new one (GalaxyS7) doesn't want to communicate with my PC - been fiddling with it and I'm about ready to call my phone savvy daughter and have her come over to see if I'm doing something wrong, or if there's an app or whatever I haven't downloaded.



How are you trying to get it to communicate? The only way mine does is when I plug it in, as taxy said.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> ... If you say, "Okay, Google," that will activate the search engine.
> ...



Yes, I often use that feature, especially when I'm driving. 

But that's not it, I mean it is, but I can't figure out which phrase or sound does it.  Don't even have to be talking, it could be just sitting on the desk and perhaps I'll thump something and it comes on...  but if I try to replicate the thump  - nothing.  

If it comes on, still sitting alone on a table, for example, and it comes on I try to think of the exact words I or the other person was saying.  We try repeating our conversation...  nothing.

Funny but annoying - makes me worry if it starts looking things up when I don't notice and am not on a WiFi, it will be using my Data.  That could end up costing me.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hmmm. Annoying.


----------



## CakePoet

I been to IKEA with a friend, got my self a matress and also gotten screamed at by man , who thought we were  looking at his wife. *Sigh*  We were just looking for a shelf number.


----------



## Rocklobster

Day off. going to do up the rest of the tomatoes. I still have about 20 lbs in the shed. Just going to wash, grind and freeze in bags...


----------



## Chef Munky

Hiya's,

At home for just a few minutes more before I head back to the ICU..
They kicked me out last night. Told me to go home and get some sleep for a change. I've been staying with hubby overnight. When he's awake and getting care I'm awake caring for him after the nurses leave. Will be again tonight. Did that make any sense? Sleepy post. Just woke up.

Thank you all again for your thoughts and prayers.
I've  only had the chance to read your posts when he's taking a quick nap.

His condition is improving a little. He says it's because all of us have been with him.Our guys are always with him when I need to step out for a break. He's never alone. He gets anxious when he's alone.
So we've worked it out that's never to be alone, and stay vigilant like a Viking when were with him. Were now his Advocates.

His speech is still slurred. He has to relearn how to swallow.
Left arm still refuses to work. Fingers knot up tight. I'm working with the physical therapists to learn how to take care of him, what to do to keep him motivated and working that side. Afibs are slow, I mean really slow to being back to normal. But at least he's not tacking up to 160,175 to 190 any more. That's huge. They were worried he'd have another stroke.

I'm surprising him today with his shaving kit. He's an old fashioned guy when it comes to that. (Floyd's Barber shop) It has a new name (Munky"s shave and bath boutique) "One bed, no waiting." Sounds cheap doesn't it? LOL!!!! 

Oh yeah, uh.... He's also going to get a sponge bath to.
That's going to be fun. WOOOOO---HOOOOO. (Yosemity Sam's--SP)
" I CAN SEEEEEE YOU THROUGH THE KEEEEEYHOLE!"

Post again when I get the chance.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

I keep running to the mirror in the bathroom to check my eye. No, not to check my beauty, (I can only wish and pray for that) but to check my right eye.

Last night Pirate told me to let him check my eye. I seem to have a small black and blue coming from the right corner of my eye. And there was a big blotch of blood also in the right side corner of my eyeball. And there is no pain associated with it. Today the black and blue mark has grown bigger and the blood spot on my eyeball has gotten smaller. 

No one has hit me, I didn't fall and I was doing nothing but watching TV when this started. First thing tomorrow I will head down to my ophthalmologist to see what is wrong. Last year when he took a look, he noticed that the right lens from the cataract surgery had slipped a bit. My right eye is my stronger eye and the one I use all the time. Quite often I will close my left eye so I can focus better with my right eye.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> ... I'm surprising him today with his shaving kit. He's an old fashioned guy when it comes to that. (Floyd's Barber shop) It has a new name (Munky"s shave and bath boutique) "One bed, no waiting." Sounds cheap doesn't it? LOL!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, uh.... He's also going to get a sponge bath to.
> That's going to be fun. WOOOOO---HOOOOO. (Yosemity Sam's--SP)
> " I CAN SEEEEEE YOU THROUGH THE KEEEEEYHOLE!"
> 
> Post again when I get the chance.
> 
> Munky.



So glad you haven't lost your sense of humor, Munky  Sounds like hubby is in for quite an evening


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I keep running to the mirror in the bathroom to check my eye. No, not to check my beauty, (I can only wish and pray for that) but to check my right eye.
> 
> Last night Pirate told me to let him check my eye. I seem to have a small black and blue coming from the right corner of my eye. And there was a big blotch of blood also in the right side corner of my eyeball. And there is no pain associated with it. Today the black and blue mark has grown bigger and the blood spot on my eyeball has gotten smaller.



Addie, if your *eye is bleeding*, there's something serious going on. Go to the emergency room - you could lose your eyesight. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> So glad you haven't lost your sense of humor, Munky  Sounds like hubby is in for quite an evening



I never claimed to be THAT sweet.

I'm being naughtyyyy....

Gotta fly he's with my oldest son right now asking where I am.


----------



## Andy M.

Munky, your DH couldn't be in better hands with you and your family by his side.  We continue to think positive thoughts for you all.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Munky, I can somewhat understand the endless hours at the hospital trying to be supportive and helpful.  My heart goes out to you and I'm pleased to hear there are little "positives" occurring.  Look at those.  It'll help.  Maybe my post below will put a smile on your face, if only for a few minutes.

Me?  Today I'm making more Easter egg lightning bugs.  We bought 4 to our granddaughters in Lexington in August and they flipped over them.  A friend saw a picture of them and has contracted with me for a half dozen for her granddaughter in Colorado.  She tells me they don't have lightning bugs there.  She's going there to spend Christmas with them and will bring the "bugs" along as part of the little girl's Christmas gift.

They're not difficult to make and I have fun putting them together and seeing their silly smiling faces when they're done.  They even blink, thanks to a small battery-powered votive candle in their butt.

Here's what they look like:


----------



## Outpatient

Those are absolutely adorable.
Thank you.

He ate lunch Woooo Hoooo!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, that is wonderful news! It's good to hear he is making steps forward. Even baby steps are good news. Hoping and praying that continues. 




Katie H said:


> ...Me?  Today I'm making more Easter egg lightning bugs...A friend saw a picture of them and has contracted with me for a half dozen for her granddaughter in Colorado.  She tells me they don't have lightning bugs there...


We have very few in MA, also, *Katie*. I sure miss them. When we were back home this past summer, our daughter Lovely's friend had us over for what has become our annual cook-out at his place. He's out in the country, and the yard goes back for acres and acres. About 50 feet from his "Man Garage" is a large tree. We stood there entranced for the longest time watching that tree at dusk - it was filled with hundreds of blinking lightening bugs! It looked just like the most wonderfully decorated Christmas tree decorated with blinking lights. Except this was a maple, and the lights were courtesy of Mother Nature.


----------



## dragnlaw

Munky, that is fantastic news, I'm so very happy for you and yours.  You tell him we are all thinking of him!


----------



## bethzaring

Outpatient said:


> Those are absolutely adorable.
> Thank you.
> 
> He ate lunch Woooo Hoooo!!!



Good News!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

CG, it took me two or three nights before I realized the little firefly I was seeing at the end of the paddock was the electric fence sparking.

We do have them here anyhow but this little guy was there especially in the rain, which I couldn't figure out.  Duh....


----------



## Addie

Munky, the return of the appetite is the first sign of being on the road to recovery. Glad to hear the good news.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> How are you trying to get it to communicate? The only way mine does is when I plug it in, as taxy said.


 
GG and Taxy....I'm trying to load pics from my new phone onto the computer, and using the cable.  It keeps saying "No new pictures found on this device".  And I KNOW there are pics on it.  

I'll try as you suggested and ask Google, GG.  Or I might just wait till my phone savvy daughter has a few minutes and can help me.  She just got a new S7, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky, that is good news about Mr. Munky eating lunch!  Hoping he continues to improve by the day. 

Addie...if you read a few posts up, Munky said that as a result of his stroke, Mr. Munky had to re-learn how to swallow.  So this is a much bigger milestone than just getting his appetite back...just sayin...


----------



## dragnlaw

Cheryl J said:


> It keeps saying "No new pictures found on this device".  And I KNOW there are pics on it.
> 
> I'll try as you suggested and ask Google, GG.  Or I might just wait till my phone savvy daughter has a few minutes and can help me.  She just got a new S7, too.




Cheryl I got the same message with my new phone - You must first go on your phone (once the cable is there) and "allow" it to communicate with your PC. 
 Pull down the top bar, it should say 2 things are happening.  Cable charging & Transferring media files via USB. 

Tap on the USB one...  then you do not have to do anything else (it should have the radio button for Transferring media files highlighted. 

Now go to your 'PC' , Devices and drives, your phone should be there, double click on it, and look for DCIM - those are your pics.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Cheryl J

dragnlaw said:


> Cheryl I got the same message with my new phone - You must first go on your phone (once the cable is there) and "allow" it to communicate with your PC.
> Pull down the top bar, it should say 2 things are happening. Cable charging & Transferring media files via USB.
> 
> Tap on the USB one... then you do not have to do anything else (it should have the radio button for Transferring media files highlighted.
> 
> Now go to your 'PC' , Devices and drives, your phone should be there, double click on it, and look for DCIM - those are your pics. Hope this helps!


 
OMGosh, that worked!  Thank you so much, dragn!  You're a sweetheart to take the time to walk me through that.   

I should have known that the new phone and PC would need to 'meet' each other first....but I'm a dummy when it comes to this type of thing.  LOL


----------



## dragnlaw

Just PLEASE don't tell my son.  I have to call him everytime I switch from a CD to the satellite, to the wii.  I get so lost and can never do it!  Worse, once I start I can't seem to get back to ANY of them.


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm home.

Mr. Munky had another setback last night and again this afternoon.
His Afib #'s went up higher again last that they had to administer more meds.
Plans  were he was stable enough yesterday and last night when he went to  sleep, that today he was going to be transported by ambulance to another  hospital that specializes in stroke patients. He would stay until he  was able to come home safely.

This afternoon he kept coughing  after he ate ice chips. It took a long hard series of specialized xrays  to see how he's swallowing. afterwards it was decided that he can only  have spooned water from a cup.Yogurt, no sugar.

The Tech and I  caught him before he face planted himself to the floor. I didn't think  just did. My backs screaming in pain. I didn't dare tell him that.  Neither will you guys. He couldn't help that his left foot to is now  dragging and he's losing feeling in it.

They sent me home to get some rest. It's been extremely stressful.

I'm  keeping in mind that his snapping at me isn't really him. It's the  stroke making him like that. He's trying real hard to get home. That's  all he wants, is to just come home.

Our oldest son is with him  again tonight. At least I can rely on him to call and tell me what's  actually going on. Our youngest is trying his best to keep me smiling.

I'm not smiling. He's not giving up. His huggs are much better anyways.

Munky.


----------



## Katie H

Awwwww, Munky.  I have, in a way, been in your shoes and I know you can't describe the stress.  Hang in there and lean on your DC family because we're here for you and I have been the recipient of this collective love and strength.

Sending rest and calm to you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw *Munky*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I had a magic wand, could wave it in your direction, and make this all better. I can't. Still sending you good thoughts and sending prayers up. Try to get some rest. We'll be here thinking of you guys.


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, sweet Munky, we DCers are offering all our support!  Hang in there, girl!


----------



## dragnlaw

Munky, like the others ...  so wish that I could be there to hug you and just sit with you.  Know that in our minds - we are.


----------



## expatgirl

`i am so sorry to hear about your recent troubles, Munky.....you and your hubby are in my thoughts....but please do have your eye examinied by an opthamologist especially if you have had cataract surgery in the past.........


----------



## CakePoet

Munky_ So long he is fighting there is hope.  Giving up, that is dangerous.  I have a friend, who is severely ill, normal people die with in 2 months, he is still here  7 years later and all down to he hasnt given up and refuses to. He is still working, even though he  short term memory problems.


----------



## luvs

i'm relaxing & making menus, i read 4 awhile, & my cats, they keep demanding my attention. i hafta listen to my meowers or they'll see that i  lose a night of slumber, so~


----------



## expatgirl

Well, right now, `i'm listening to a violin being violated...........`i know that at 3:30pm everyday this poor kid is being made to "practice"....`i can hear his sighing...everyone has to start from somewhere `i know.........but Jack Benny's renditions sound like Mozart comparatively...........will praise him the next time `i see him.....


----------



## Addie

expatgirl said:


> Well, right now, `i'm listening to a violin being violated...........`i know that at 3:30pm everyday this poor kid is being made to "practice"....`i can hear his sighing...everyone has to start from somewhere `i know.........but Jack Benny's renditions sound like Mozart comparatively...........will praise him the next time `i see him.....



Each day listen to see if you notice any improvement. That is the day you go and knock on their door and let him know how great he really is. Then you can say, "I knew him when." Be patent. It may be a while. Violins are a very difficult instrument to master.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, goodness.........it's 3 hours later and he's `jack Benny'ed up again.......but he will definitely be complimented screech for screech across the strings.........`i'm a teacher after all and `i know the violin is not easy.......`i just hope it's something `he wants to do and not his parents forcing him...........so far


----------



## Chef Munky

expatgirl said:


> `i am so sorry to hear about your recent troubles, Munky.....you and your hubby are in my thoughts....but please do have your eye examinied by an opthamologist especially if you have had cataract surgery in the past.........



Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts.

I do have to correct you one one thing. I wasn't the one who said anything about having a vision problem. That was Addie. (I do hope she went to the ER.)  Just sayin'


----------



## Chef Munky

Katie H said:


> Awwwww, Munky.  I have, in a way, been in your shoes and I know you can't describe the stress.  Hang in there and lean on your DC family because we're here for you and I have been the recipient of this collective love and strength.
> 
> Sending rest and calm to you.



Thank you, and every one else for the support. I do appreciate it.

Yesterday was the worst for him. They had him up by 7 am poking him, tests, physical therapy, xrays, more therapy. He had enough and just snapped. My nerves have been shot. Shouldn't have taken what he said to heart. That's NOT him. They never gave him a chance to rest and take a nap. 
Today I'll ask nicely and remind them that he's just had a quad, thankfully not the quint they were saying he might have to have. And suffered an unexpected stroke. Give him time in between the workouts.

Had I not told the Tech yesterday to tell him how to quickly relax, breathe in slow. Hold it, count 1234, exhale slowly that test would have failed. The Tech said " I give up! this isn't going to happen!" Yelled at my husband. He felt bad. Kept saying " I'm Tholly...tholly..
When it was done we all cheered him VERY loudly..YEAHHHH YOU DID IT!

Today I'm walking in ready. Will be staying the night again. Unless he's stable and can be moved. Not sure if they will let me stay there.

Where they're taking him. The don't have the monitors to see when his heart rate is too high. So they won't be able to help him.

Munky.


----------



## expatgirl

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts.
> 
> I do have to correct you one one thing. I wasn't the one who said anything about having a vision problem. That was Addie. (I do hope she went to the ER.)  Just sayin'



Thanks for the correction, Chef....sorry...`i'm  the one that needs their vision corrected........though `i have had bilateral lens replacements for cataracts.......my vision is nothing what it used to be nor is the brain

.still best heart-felt wishes and thoughts........`i know this is  a tough, bone-knuckling time for you and your family.......hang in there., champ.......


----------



## taxlady

expatgirl said:


> oh, goodness.........it's 3 hours later and he's `jack Benny'ed up again.......but he will definitely be complimented screech for screech across the strings.........`i'm a teacher after all and `i know the violin is not easy.......`i just hope it's something `he wants to do and not his parents forcing him...........so far


When I was a kid, they let us choose an instrument to learn in school. I chose violin. The noises I made were horrible. Sometimes I would practice extra, in hope of improving. After six weeks, the teacher said that she didn't think violin was the right instrument for me. I was very relieved. I'm glad no one told me that it sounded good. I might have wanted to keep trying.

I would talk to the kid and find out how much interest he has. I would probably mention how hard violin is. I would let the kid's responses guide what I said.

This reminds me of a story. A friend of my mother's was a concert cellist. When he had to retire because of arthritis, he decided to teach. He kept sending his students to a friend for help with their bowing technique. One day his friend asked why he was sending them to him. "Well, they sound awful." "That's what beginners on string instruments sound like." My mum's friend decided to quit teaching - it was just too awful. He had learned to play the cello at the age of three, so he had no idea that beginners sound that bad.


----------



## expatgirl

Great story, taxlady!!!   `yeah, maybe `i can pay this `'child prodgy`' off to not practice so much...........my ears are not going to stand much more of this!  `just kidding........`i think it's great when kids take up an instrument........


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you for keeping us in your thoughts.
> 
> I do have to correct you one one thing. I wasn't the one who said anything about having a vision problem. That was Addie. (I do hope she went to the ER.)  Just sayin'



I went to the Ophthalmologist yesterday morning. I broke a blood vessel while I had a case of severe dry heaves. It is fine and fading.


----------



## Addie

Today I am doing my happy, happy days dance. Pirate went shopping this morning and spend over $300 including a steamed whole lobster. Time for my lobster salad sandwich. I know, it is usually served on a New England hot dog roll. But I am happy with my lobster alone. 

Then next Sunday I go shopping again for meats. When I say there was nothing to eat in this house, I mean even an ice cube.


----------



## taxlady

I have a friend who lives within 10 miles of the wildfires in California. I'm trying to convince her to pack a bag *now*. I will send her a list. Anything obvious that I have forgotten. She has never dealt with wildfire before.

Phone
(laptop)
chargers for above
(Hard drive with backups)
clean underwear
toothbrush
hairbrush
a few t-shirts
medications (for you and dogs, tranquilizers for the dogs, if you have)
dog food
bowls for dog food and water
water


----------



## Aunt Bea

taxlady said:


> I have a friend who lives within 10 miles of the wildfires in California. I'm trying to convince her to pack a bag *now*. I will send her a list. Anything obvious that I have forgotten. She has never dealt with wildfire before.
> 
> Phone
> (laptop)
> chargers for above
> (Hard drive with backups)
> clean underwear
> toothbrush
> hairbrush
> a few t-shirts
> medications (for you and dogs, tranquilizers for the dogs, if you have)
> dog food
> bowls for dog food and water
> water



I would grab the deed to the ranch, wills, insurance papers, bank books, stock certificates, family photos and some really good snacks! 

Good luck!


----------



## Cheryl J

Flashlight with extra batteries
Blanket


----------



## GotGarlic

This page includes a checklist you can download, as well as people to contact, etc. 

http://asmdc.org/issues/disaster/


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> This page includes a checklist you can download, as well as people to contact, etc.
> 
> California Disaster Preparedness - California State Assembly Emergency Information and Resources



Excellent, thank you.

I already suggested that she back up photos and valuable data to the cloud.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Excellent, thank you.
> 
> I already suggested that she back up photos and valuable data to the cloud.



You're welcome. I hope she'll be all right. My state released an app for emergency preparedness last year, which is handy.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> You're welcome. I hope she'll be all right. My state released an app for emergency preparedness last year, which is handy.


An app is a great idea.


----------



## rodentraiser

taxlady said:


> I have a friend who lives within 10 miles of the wildfires in California. I'm trying to convince her to pack a bag *now*. I will send her a list. Anything obvious that I have forgotten. She has never dealt with wildfire before.
> 
> Phone
> (laptop)
> chargers for above
> (Hard drive with backups)
> clean underwear
> toothbrush
> hairbrush
> a few t-shirts
> medications (for you and dogs, tranquilizers for the dogs, if you have)
> dog food
> bowls for dog food and water
> water



Food for herself and maybe a few complete changes of clothes. If she loses her house, she loses everything. She should bring any money, jewelry, and anything of value that is small and can be carried and hidden in her car. Some extra blankets, a pillow, and a sleeping bag if she has one. Definitely a couple gallons of water. And some rain gear. And an address book of phone numbers of people she knows. In times of stress, it's easy to forget your own phone number, let alone those of someone else. Also she should have a map of the area and several contingency plans to get out. An app on her phone is an excellent idea.

For the dog, a crate if she owns one, definitely a leash and collar (maybe a long line), and maybe an ex-pen or something to stake him out with. She should also have his certificate of rabies vaccination and his license. Many shelters don't allow pets and hers may need to be secured in her car overnight if that's where she plans to stay. And all those things will be needed if she needs to shelter with friends or in a hotel for a couple of weeks or more.



Which fire is she near? I read today there's a wildfire on Loma Prieta now. I saw a picture of the flames and I could recognize Loma Chiquita in the background - where the fire is, is where I used to take my telescope out all the time back in the 80s and 90s. That's hitting real close to home for me. I used to drive and ride horseback all over the Santa Cruz Mts.


----------



## taxlady

She is near the Los Gatos wildfire. Since she is waiting to pack a bag, I want to make it as simple and light weight as possible, especially if she ends up grabbing stuff and running. There are three dogs, two of hers and one visiting. Her bf is out of town. I will definitely send her the link that GG provided.


----------



## Cheryl J

I sure hope she and others in the area get to safely stay in their homes, Taxy.  We've sure had enough of the wildfires.  

During many of the recent fires, animal shelters have stepped up to kennel and care for animals free of charge.  So have many local homeowners who have the room for them - even for horses, goats, etc.  With as disastrous as this year has been for fires, it's been really heartwarming to see so many businesses and families care for displaced animals, as well as the food (pet and human) that so many have donated.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I sure hope she and others in the area get to safely stay in their homes, Taxy. We've sure had enough of the wildfires.
> 
> During many of the recent fires, animal shelters have stepped up to kennel and care for animals free of charge. So have many local homeowners who have the room for them - even for horses, goats, etc. With as disastrous as this year has been for fires, it's been really heartwarming to see so many businesses and families care for displaced animals, as well as the food (pet and human) that so many have donated.


Thanks. The wind is blowing the fire away from her at the moment.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Munk's On The War Path*

Hiya's

Couldn't sleep more that a few hours. Things are absolutely crazy here. I'm stressed and VERY worried for my husbands safety. I need to rant. Get a cup of coffee.
You guys know Hubby was finally ready to go to a stroke rehab facility.
We took him there because the staff highly recommended that place.

His first night was a nightmare. I'm seriously considering filing a complaint, possible lawsuit for what they did to my husband. I was not allowed to stay with him- Reason another male was his roomie. Our sons couldn't stay because they don't allow family members to stay at all.

When we left him. All of us felt sick. (This place is off, really off,cold staff, non caring)

He had managed to get out of his bed at 7:30 am and called me at home.
Asked me to please bring him a few things, to please come right now and get me. I asked if he was ok? He said no just please come get me call my lawyer.

Our oldest had to go to work for the day. Our youngest and I got what he asked for and flew out of this house.
When we got to his room a woman was towering over him grilling him. With peppered questions. She was the top supervising floor nurse who oversees all the nurses and employees.
I could tell by his perspiration and tone he was scared half to death I sat down next to him,held his hand and listened. It made me sick what they did to him.

During the night they dismissed his request not to have blood drawn. Did it anyways. They removed his clothing and left him laying in bed naked, door wide open for hours. Not only was the staff able to see him, other patients were as well. No security!!!! While the staff screwed around flirting with each other, making a lot of noise, shadow boxing with each other in the hall way. Denying his his request for his prescribed meds that would help him sleep.

He missed chow hall dinner. We had to take him to a patio area outside to feed him dinner. Un supervised by any staff. When he finished, We found out that they had locked the door. We had to wait a few minutes for someone to unlock it. We got him back to his room. Shortly afterwards he told us to go home!

Next post coming up. This is just part of his stay.
It gets even worse....


----------



## GotGarlic

Munky, I'm so sorry. I wish there was something I could do. All I have to offer is more hugs {{{Munky and Mr. Munky}}}


----------



## Chef Munky

I called our lawyer and told him what had happened. Requested that my husband be moved to yet another facility. He got right on it.I did what he asked (still have yet to get the names of the staff who were supposed to be caring for my husband) It's ok. Our Lawyer will get it for me.

I requested it. The nurse got all huffy on me. Asked who I was and why I wanted names and times. When I told her who I was. That I had a right to know,she quickly copped an attitude tried to dismiss me by a wave of her hand. When I asked again for that info she stepped up in my face telling me that she had a right to protect her staff.. I stepped up in her face, raised my voice and just went off! on her in front of God, patients, and other staff to over hear me.Told her she was just a nurse (Called her bluff) and let her know I knew what her position was there! I asked again. Are you going to give me what I want or will my lawyer get it for me?

Went back to my husbands room. He's all flustered, could barely talk he was so traumatized, ( Understandable, he's just had a stroke) He's still with the supervising nurse and my youngest who was told don't leave him alone with anyone! While I called my lawyer back.

He reminded me to get names. I told him " Oh, here's one now."( Mizz Attitude that I had just had a showdown with.) I walked up to her and read her ID badge to him. She demanded to know who I was reading it to.Told me I had no right to give out that that kind of info to anyone. (Then why do you have a badge honey?)

I told her " You don't need to know who I'm talking to! I have a right to protect MY husband in anyway I see fit! I dismissed her. Boy was she pissed.

A Dr. came in and examined my husband.He heard fluid in his lungs and was suspecting that hubby was catching pneumonia. Chest xray was ordered. Started him on antibiotics.

By lunchtime my request to have him moved to a new facility was approved. This hospital tried to offer us a private room (Remove a patient that was in it) if we would stay... Thanks, but HELL NO!!!!

Come dinner time. I didn't see it, Hubby did. One of the nurses involved in the incident came into his room. I was working on his arm therapy didn't see her at first. She came in saw that I was still around, not leaving him alone period. Quickly stepped back out.

When she came back in she demanded that my husband get out of bed and get to the chow hall. When I protested, saying that's detrimental to his health, he's too sick to go, asked that his dinner be brought to his room. She challenged me. We argued. I gave it to her. He will have to sit in a wheel chair while he has dinner. Not to be in bed. She was throwing daggered looks at me. Like I really cared at that point. NOT!

Like the nurse who couldn't take " Give us a minute" in the morning while the supervisor was talking to my husband. I was dressing him at the time.
She kept busting into his room until I finally told her to GET OUT!!! Slammed the door in her face. She never came back.

All day when they saw me, they all quickly found something that they had to do. Look busy attitude. Good...nice to see nurses txting on fakebook was a kick on hospitals time.

I got what I wanted. Today actually this morning he will be transported by ambulance (They tried scare tactics with that to) to another facility.

Were hoping this one will be better. The staff at this place just didn't care about him. They even over dosed him. His BP dropped.

After we came home, oldest stayed behind a little longer.My husband tried to use the bedside commode. He lost his balance and fell to the floor right on his chest, collar bone and head. A nurse called me to tell me of the incident. And that he was being cared for for by the nurses.
I asked her like the care he received last night? She was unaware of it.
I asked if a Dr. had examined him. She said no. None were available. She didn't know when one would be. They were yelling and blaming my son for his fall, and that he had disconnected the nurses button . His bed wasn't working. What the?.....

I told her " YOU get a Dr, up to him NOW!!!!, or me and my lawyer will be right back over and get one for him. That worked. Fear the Munky. Walk softly... She called back. A Dr was with him within 10 minutes. He's sore but ok as of the last report.

I'll know in about 2 hours how he really is..
He did call me back because I had already called to see how he was after that. He said he was ok.

Thanks for reading my rant. I feel better now.


----------



## dragnlaw

Munky, so glad you were able to call their bluff.  

Intimidating people because of their own short-comings and slack attitude - endangering someone's life - which their jobs are "supposed" to be aiding.. 

Hopefully they will get their just deserts/deserves.

Good for you girl!

I have many nurse friends and all of them are such caring people. What a shame that facility seems to be breeding contempt for the vary profession they are in.  What's worse is that they are probably influencing new and young nurses into their attitudes.


----------



## Addie

Munky, I can really feel both yours and your husband's feeling of total frustrations. When I was sent to rehab, the first night there was a nightmare. All the help found empty rooms and promptly slept the night away. The whole shift was promptly fired.

For some strange reason, when I get sick I lose my voice and can't speak up. So after that event I made sure that my youngest son Poo and I had a long talk about what I wanted and what I didn't in the event I got sick and couldn't speak up. And then I made him my medical Proxy. 

My feelings regarding rehab facilities is most likely on the very bottom. And your experience only strengthens that. I am so glad you and your boys have the guts to stand up for your husbands rights. Good for you. 

The difference between the loving care a patient receives in the hospital and that of a rehab facility is unbelievable. I am of the opinion that the employees in the rehab are ones who couldn't cut it in a hospital where the standards are so much higher. Yet they still are allowed to keep their license and go elsewhere. 

Don't let up for one nth. I am so glad your husband has you and your sons on his side. He will come home to you a healthier, more loving person for it. Just remember, in his own way, he too is fighting to get better. And I know he will. Love has the amazing ability to do unbelievable things. With you fighting for the very best care, his wanting and fighting to get better, and all the prayers being sent your way and upwards, he IS going to get better. Hang in there girlfriend. You are always welcome to come back and vent for pages if need be. But I have the feeling that will no longer be necessary.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Munky, I can really feel both yours and your husband's feeling of total frustrations. When I was sent to rehab, the first night there was a nightmare. All the help found empty rooms and promptly slept the night away. The whole shift was promptly fired.
> 
> For some strange reason, when I get sick I lose my voice and can't speak up. So after that event I made sure that my youngest son Poo and I had a long talk about what I wanted and what I didn't in the event I got sick and couldn't speak up. And then I made him my medical Proxy.
> 
> My feelings regarding rehab facilities is most likely on the very bottom. And your experience only strengthens that. I am so glad you and your boys have the guts to stand up for your husbands rights. Good for you.
> 
> The difference between the loving care a patient receives in the hospital and that of a rehab facility is unbelievable. I am of the opinion that the employees in the rehab are ones who couldn't cut it in a hospital where the standards are so much higher. Yet they still are allowed to keep their license and go elsewhere.
> 
> Don't let up for one nth. I am so glad your husband has you and your sons on his side. He will come home to you a healthier, more loving person for it. Just remember, in his own way, he too is fighting to get better. And I know he will. Love has the amazing ability to do unbelievable things. With you fighting for the very best care, his wanting and fighting to get better, and all the prayers being sent your way and upwards, he IS going to get better. Hang in there girlfriend. You are always welcome to come back and vent for pages if need be. But I have the feeling that will no longer be necessary.



Please don't make such generalizations about rehab facilities. The one where my MIL lives takes quite good care of the patients. They are not all the same.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Munky, sure hoping and praying that you can get Mr. Munky the help and service he needs!


----------



## CakePoet

I will hold my thumbs again for you. That isnt on at all,  thank God you are  a dragon at heart Munky.

I how ever got a call from my daughter her now ex boyfriend tried to strangle her, she did send him into the wall but  yeah.  Worried mum over here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh Munky, I'm so sorry - what a hellish experience for all of you.   Sounds like someone needs to make a call to state licensing regarding that facility and the way it's run.  Your lawyer probably already thought of that.  

Continuing to send heartfelt thoughts and prayers for all.


----------



## CakePoet

Things has gone worse  police has been called but daughter is safe.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Things has gone worse  police has been called but daughter is safe.



That's so scary, CP. I'm glad to hear your daughter is okay.


----------



## CakePoet

Yeah and also when you cant just  dash and rescue them, argh distant is so annoying sometimes. I dont think it ok to lock up all my children in the basement just to keep them safe and close but sometimes I wish it was.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, I'm so sorry you and Mr. Munky had to go through that. Sending good thoughts for a wonderful care and speedy healing.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Things has gone worse  police has been called but daughter is safe.





GotGarlic said:


> That's so scary, CP. I'm glad to hear your daughter is okay.


Phew! Yes, glad to hear your daughter is okay. Sending positive thoughts that this turns out well.


----------



## CakePoet

Dont get kids! They grow up to adults!


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> Yeah and also when you cant just  dash and rescue them, argh distant is so annoying sometimes. I dont think it ok to lock up all my children in the basement just to keep them safe and close but sometimes I wish it was.




Glad your daughter is OK.  Reminds me of my sister, who was living in Florida at the time, calling my mother in North Dakota to tell Mom someone was breaking into her apartment.  Mom told her to hang up and call 911!


----------



## CakePoet

She be safe and get help moving out and she has everyone on her side so she has a support network around her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Please don't make such generalizations about rehab facilities. The one where my MIL lives takes quite good care of the patients. They are not all the same.



Ditto!  I happen to care very much for my patients. Not to Brag but,  I'm a darned good Rehab nurse.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> ...Thanks for reading my rant. I feel better now.



I am so sorry you and DH had this experience.  My continued good wishes for you and your family.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oops.  A friend gave us 3 lbs of beautiful peppers.  I'm making cowboy candy (pickled jalapenos), and as my wont, I just peruse a recipe, then do my own thing.  So my syrup has 3 times as much garlic powder and other spices as the recipe called for, as the spice canisters were on full force, not sprinkle.  Oh well.  I'm freezing, not canning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...Couldn't sleep more that a few hours. Things are absolutely crazy here...


*Munky*, I feel so bad that you are going through such hell. Sorry, there is no other word I can think of that describes the pure evil you have been dealing with. I hope you and your guys come to a quick resolution and find a caring facility that will take care of your DH with the love and tenderness he certainly deserves.

Praying for you all as you deal with this garbage. (((hugs)))


----------



## Chef Munky

CakePoet said:


> I will hold my thumbs again for you. That isnt on at all,  thank God you are  a dragon at heart Munky.
> 
> I how ever got a call from my daughter her now ex boyfriend tried to strangle her, she did send him into the wall but  yeah.  Worried mum over here.



Little late to chime in here concerning your daughter.
You know what I've been up to...

I hope she's doing better now. 
Please in your own way force her (No matter how much she might resist the idea) "Things will get better attitude"...Nooooo...

Tell her to get a restraining order immediately. Stick to it no matter what!
That's an added protection for her. If he violates it in ANY way. He's now going to have a new name and it's just going to be a number. See how he likes that kind of world.


----------



## Chef Munky

*We Did It!*

I'm home.

We got him removed from that nightmare hellish place, just in the nick of time!

It took my temper, (Wasn't a purdy one was it?) an excellent lawyer, and one fantastic Clinical Liaison to get him moved out smoothly. 

The new hospital and staff were waiting for us at the door when we arrived by ambulance. The crew allowed me to ride along holding my husbands hand. They were awesome.

He's in a much safer, caring place. I'm so relieved.

They let me stay the night. They made an exception for me to do so after they had heard that this would be his 3rd hospital in a week. I did have a meeting with the Liaison while he was being evaluated after his arrival. Showed her my note pad of dates, time, names that I had taken of the incidents. I read in the paper today that where he's at now will be pairing up with the first hospital. That's good news.Both have been excellent facilities. I think after reading the hospital reports and my notes sealed the deal that day. She did mention that she was leaving for a big meeting at the first hospital. Would be going into both units of the first hospital where he had his original surgery and stroke to give them some kudos and an update on what happened to my husband and a thank you from me and our guys for the excellent care and professionalism they gave to us.

I will be filing a formal complaint against the 2nd hospital.

They actually typed up a report full of discrepancies about my husband.
They actually said that they were unaware that he was a stroke patient. Didn't know that until after his fall. 

My husband had to have his shoulder put back in place yesterday because he's lost muscle because of they dropped the ball and didn't care for him properly.

So they will acknowledge my complaint. Or I'll lawyer up again and take it to the hilt. The media will hear about it. That wouldn't be a good political/professional position for them to be in. Now would it?

I've been sent home to eat and relax a few days. I'm alright with that.
My weight has dropped considerably, my nerves are shot.

I feel comfortable that he's in the best of care with people that actually love their job, and ARE excellent at what they do.

Munky.


----------



## Katie H

Feeling a bit sad but accomplished.  Finally stubbornly broke down and began the process of closing the pool for the season.  Sure am gonna miss it.

The area around it looks so nekkid with all the mini-decking and the ladder removed and stored.  It will look even more unavailable/unwelcome when we put the cover on it.  Just a big grey mass in the middle of the yard.  By the end of December, even the grass will match.  "Dreary" should be a color in the Crayola palette.

See ya next April, good buddy.


----------



## Katie H

Chef Munky said:


> I'm home.
> 
> We got him removed from that nightmare hellish place, just in the nick of time!
> 
> It took my temper, (Wasn't a purdy one was it?) an excellent lawyer, and one fantastic Clinical Liaison to get him moved out smoothly.
> 
> The new hospital and staff were waiting for us at the door when we arrived by ambulance. The crew allowed me to ride along holding my husbands hand. They were awesome.
> 
> He's in a much safer, caring place. I'm so relieved.
> 
> They let me stay the night. They made an exception for me to do so after they had heard that this would be his 3rd hospital in a week. I did have a meeting with the Liaison while he was being evaluated after his arrival. Showed her my note pad of dates, time, names that I had taken of the incidents. I read in the paper today that where he's at now will be pairing up with the first hospital. That's good news.Both have been excellent facilities. I think after reading the hospital reports and my notes sealed the deal that day. She did mention that she was leaving for a big meeting at the first hospital. Would be going into both units of the first hospital where he had his original surgery and stroke to give them some kudos and an update on what happened to my husband and a thank you from me and our guys for the excellent care and professionalism they gave to us.
> 
> I will be filing a formal complaint against the 2nd hospital.
> 
> They actually typed up a report full of discrepancies about my husband.
> They actually said that they were unaware that he was a stroke patient. Didn't know that until after his fall.
> 
> My husband had to have his shoulder put back in place yesterday because he's lost muscle because of they dropped the ball and didn't care for him properly.
> 
> So they will acknowledge my complaint. Or I'll lawyer up again and take it to the hilt. The media will hear about it. That wouldn't be a good political/professional position for them to be in. Now would it?
> 
> I've been sent home to eat and relax a few days. I'm alright with that.
> My weight has dropped considerably, my nerves are shot.
> 
> I feel comfortable that he's in the best of care with people that actually love their job, and ARE excellent at what they do.
> 
> Munky.




What wonderful news, Munky.  I'll be doing the "happy dance" all weekend long.  I can only imagine the relief you feel.  Your efforts seem to have been well-rewarded.

Now...get some rest.


----------



## Chef Munky

Katie H said:


> What wonderful news, Munky.  I'll be doing the "happy dance" all weekend long.  I can only imagine the relief you feel.  Your efforts seem to have been well-rewarded.
> 
> Now...get some rest.



I will after you go to the local nursery and buy some trees.

Wouldn't they look stunning in clay pots arranged around it to hide the grey mass? I don't like that color either. It's depressing.

Wrap white xmas lights around the branches. It's a beautiful sight 
Make your own winter wonderland.

Great now I have Christmas jingles running around in my head. Happy now...

Munky.


----------



## CakePoet

Munky: I am so happy your husband gets the right care.

When it comes my daughter, she is safe, she has moved out, she has all help she needs and  the police wouldn't even do a restraining order but the guy has lost friends on this,


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky, I'm so glad you got the move done.  Now get some food and rest.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> I'm home....I feel comfortable that he's in the best of care with people that actually love their job, and ARE excellent at what they do.


Look at you guys, went through the eye of the storm and came out on the other side intact. Good for you! I'm so glad that your DH is finally with people who care as much as you do.  Like *PF* said, time for you to get some rest.

When I caught up on what's been going on for you, I gave Himself a summary of your past week. When I was done, all Himself could say was "The moral of the story is: Don't get on Munky's bad side." All I know is, if I need an advocate for some seriously bad situation, I'm hiring you!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sitting here looking at a cookbook I got at the mission yesterday. They sell their books 10 for $1.00. This cookbook is called A Collection of Pumpkin Recipes. There's a lot of regular cake, cookies, breads and dessert recipes but there is also recipes for pumpkin burgers, pumpkin chili, pumpkin soup and even pumpkin fudge.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Look at you guys, went through the eye of the storm and came out on the other side intact. Good for you! I'm so glad that your DH is finally with people who care as much as you do.  Like *PF* said, time for you to get some rest.
> 
> When I caught up on what's been going on for you, I gave Himself a summary of your past week. When I was done, all Himself could say was "The moral of the story is: Don't get on Munky's bad side." All I know is, if I need an advocate for some seriously bad situation, I'm hiring you!



You know several people and our lawyer of all people said the exact same thing."You did and said what!?" It was so out of character for me.

Just got off the phone with hubby. He's absolutely in 7th heaven right now. He told me all about his day and what he had for dinner.. I want that Salmon to!! C'mon!

He now calls me his "Honey Badger"
Watch the video. He swears that's the fearless attitude I had when I went after that nurse. I think it's pretty hilarious. It pretty much sums up everything. Don't mess with my family. Badgers are hungry lil' things.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb6bWsa_LdQ


----------



## Chef Munky

And I'm now banned from here for eternity.

Thanks for the memories. It's been fun.

Honey Badger


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!  That was funny!


----------



## Dawgluver

Love Honey Badgers!


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to head out again.
Need to remember to take my laptop with me. Hid physical therapist will be helping me purchase things that he will be needing when he comes home. He's going to come home.(Honey Badger says so)

It's looking like it will be up to a 4 week stay for physical therapy. 18 weeks for heart therapy.

His pneumonia is going away. Already talked with him this morning. He says his lungs are getting clearer. AWESOME!!!

I'll be staying the night at the resort. They left my bed in his room. Encouraged him to tell me it's ok. I'm not in the way of his treatments.
At times I felt like I was in the way. Understandable by his thinking. I was the only one making sure what he lacked elsewhere I still worked with him.

Right outside his door he has a personal patio. Next to that he has a mini golf course all set up.  A beautiful walkway through a mini forest of tall pine trees where he can when he's able to, walk more stable take and go down to the gazebo area and have a picnic.
The food is all gourmet. It's better than what I make at home.

I'll be having a talk with his nurses to stop spoiling him. That brat you're now creating is what I'll have to live with when he comes home. Knock it off!!! He's actually liking this rehab facility just a little too much.

I'm over the moon that's he's been well taken care of and most importantly he's getting his therapy sessions with people who are compassionate. That's all I wanted.

P.S.
Thank you for not banning me.
Love ya's.

Honey Badger


----------



## Andy M.

I'm happy to hear things have improved so much.  DH is lucky to have you on his side.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky/Honey Badger, 

Your post was filled with such good news, and the facility sounds wonderful!  I'm *so* glad to hear that.  Continuing to send up positive thoughts for a speedy recovery and prayers to all.


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky/honey badger, keep eating those cobra heads!  And yes, you need to start whipping your DH back into shape!

So happy he's in a facility that treats him as he should be treated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So happy to hear, Honey Badger!  Our facility does not have the grounds or the food, but the care is excellent.  And you know, nurses only spoil the ones that they really like.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the happy report, *Honey Munky*.  I hope his new care center is good enough to get him healthy again without being so good he doesn't want to go home.  How could he resist coming home to his biggest fan? He can't!


----------



## bethzaring

Second day of canning apple pie filling.  I started with 4 bushels of apples.  Here is yesterday's test pie, for quality control of course!


----------



## Kayelle

Glad to see things are going better Munky. 

We're back home from New Mexico!

 The trip story will be posted on our website asap. We had a great time, but the altitude (7,000 ft.) really got to me so I'm glad to be back to sea level and breathing normally again. 
A major nose bleed was pretty scary when I take a blood thinner, but it all ended ok. No more high altitude trips for me I'm sad to say.
One of the best parts of the trip is we met up with Beth and she is truly lovely both inside and out. I can't get over how she looks 20 years younger than she actually is. She's a real sweetheart, and gives the best real life hugs ever!


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm going from my bed, to the computer, to the fridge, the computer, to my bed.  Then start the whole process over again...   think I have pneumonia with low grade fever, tired tired tired, and dry dry cough...  and I'll bet I'm putting on weight with all the munching!!!

        thought when you were sick you didn't want to eat!!!

last time I had pneumonia I coughed so much I cracked some ribs...  think I'm not far off from that again  @!(*&^%$#!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh geez, dragn.  You have issues!  Hope you feel better soon.  Sending you virtual chicken soup!


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back, Kay and SC!  Sounds like a wonderful time in New Mexico and visiting with Beth, despite adjusting to the high altitude.  Looking forward to seeing a few pics!

dragn....take care, I hope you feel better soon.  Good thing you still have an appetite, that's a good sign.


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle said:


> Glad to see things are going better Munky.
> 
> We're back home from New Mexico!
> 
> The trip story will be posted on our website asap. We had a great time, but the altitude (7,000 ft.) really got to me so I'm glad to be back to sea level and breathing normally again.
> A major nose bleed was pretty scary when I take a blood thinner, but it all ended ok. No more high altitude trips for me I'm sad to say.
> One of the best parts of the trip is we met up with Beth and she is truly lovely both inside and out. I can't get over how she looks 20 years younger than she actually is. She's a real sweetheart, and gives the best real life hugs ever!



You didn't mention the very real altitude issues!  They can be severe.

You are so kind!  I really enjoyed our visit too!  I was so glad to meet you and spend a little time with you.   You remain a cooking and traveling inspiration to me!


----------



## Chef Munky

I'm home.

Hubby, our sons and his Dr ganged up on me last night to take 2 straight days off. Caught me off guard at the last minute. I must look like a sight.
No caving into Mr. Munky's "Miss you's" stay home and get some rest.

Ok, you know they're right. I just woke up. Have been having a hard time sleeping through the night. Today my body just aches all over. The guys want mom's cooking. They will get it to!

I was on the Mr's hospital schedule. Every time they came into his room I got out of bed to watch over him. When it was time for his therapy sessions I went with him. He has physical, speech and one other that starts with an O that I can't think of at the top of my head right now.

He has been improving tremendously.Yesterday was the first time he's been able to actually hold a cup with his good hand and have a sip of water. He was elated. His pneumonia is gone! WOO- HOOO!!! He's my Champion! We took him outside to the water gardens that they have there.
Koi (sp) fish were huge. Heard a 5 year old tell his mom " I don't want to be here, they WILL eat me!!!!

He still has no feeling in his arm or hand. Were very careful of it so he doesn't get it stuck behind him and does more damage to his wrist.

Were told not to over stimulate his mind too much. He's a very intellectual man. Poor thing married me... 
It's just a precaution because he's lost part of his brain still not quite out of the woods of suffering another one.

I've allowed only two of his friends to visit. Had kept them up to date.
"When I give you the look,visiting time is over" They've been great about that. Guess they to fear the Honey Badger.

I know his schedule for today. So I can at least call and talk with him for a little while.

Munky

Honey Badger.


----------



## Cheryl J

Great news, Munky Badger! 

Sounds like they're really keeping him busy - I'm guessing the "O" therapy word that escaped you for the moment is Occupational Therapy, where they work on daily living skills, self care, and all that.  I'm so glad to hear he's doing so well and that you're getting some much needed rest.

Thank you for the continued updates!  Take care.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Great news, Munky Badger!
> 
> Sounds like they're really keeping him busy - I'm guessing the "O" therapy word that escaped you for the moment is Occupational Therapy, where they work on daily living skills, self care, and all that.  I'm so glad to hear he's doing so well and that you're getting some much needed rest.
> 
> Thank you for the continued updates!  Take care.



YES!!! that's the one. Thank you..

He's not allowed to shave yet. No feather razors allowed for him just yet.
I should think so geez!! ya think! What was I thinking of when I packed his bag. Duh on me.

Oh, and btw. They've given him a tentative release from the hospital set for the 18th. I bought him a calendar. Tacked that sucker to the wall right in front of him. Tied a string to a Sharpie pen to it. Make him mark off the days. That's our goal.

Were ready to rumble...

I'd like to have my name changed to "Munky Badger" LOL!!!!
That would make my day

Munky Badger


----------



## Chef Munky

*WOW!*

Mr.Munky just called me.

He sounds tired. His speech is off. That's going to happen after his P/T.

The first thing he asked for when they took him back to his room was his cell phone.Forget the water..Can I have my phone please? 

They have updated his release day to the 13th. WOW!
That's so incredibly awesome. He's been working hard. Now it's paying off.
I'm very proud of him.

Can't wait to get him home in his own bed.Until then, I'll still be going in to stay the night when they let me now. The day before his release they will have all of his therapists working with the guys and I on what to do and expect of him when we get him home. Not a problem.We've already been in all of it to begin with.

Munky Badger.


----------



## GotGarlic

So glad things are going well for your DH, Honey Munky Chef Badger!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So happy for you, Munky, that the news keeps getting more upbeat and positive. You DH's working hard is a is a testament to how much he loves you  ...or how much he hates the hospital... Nope, he loves you. Will run with that!


----------



## dragnlaw

Hey Honey Munky Badger!  

Been reading your posts and am thrilled with the progress.  So very happy for you.  If you see any dragonettes hanging around please tell them they've done their job and send them on home.  Mama could use some of their encouragement to get rid of her cough and fever .

We will all have our calendars marked! 

One of my dragonettes reported back early and said they had a hard time getting close enough to do their job.  You and yours were forming a very tight knit around Mr Munky.   They were impressed, told me they added what they could to boost your vibes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great News, Munky Honey!

First off...I am fine....
Sunday night had a heart attack at work.  Went to the ER and they shipped me to Cheyenne to the Cardiac unit there.  Yesterday, I had 2 stent placements and today I came home.  I'm doing well, just need some rest.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great News, Munky Honey!
> 
> First off...I am fine....
> Sunday night had a heart attack at work.  Went to the ER and they shipped me to Cheyenne to the Cardiac unit there.  Yesterday, I had 2 stent placements and today I came home.  I'm doing well, just need some rest.


Phew! Glad to hear you are fine. How long do you have to stay away from work?


----------



## dragnlaw

OMG Princess!  If it had to happen - good thing it was at work? Imagine you got the quickest attention there.

You take care and take all the time you need.  Don't even look at the calendar as to when you might go back!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Phew! Glad to hear you are fine. How long do you have to stay away from work?



I'll go back next Monday.  They did a radial insertion of the stents, puts my right arm out of commission for a few days.  The worst part of the whole thing was not being able to reach any family while I was being shipped out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  OMG, PF!  So glad you're OK, and had good access to medical attention!  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> OMG Princess!  If it had to happen - good thing it was at work? Imagine you got the quickest attention there.
> 
> You take care and take all the time you need.  Don't even look at the calendar as to when you might go back!



Actually, I had to wait for my replacement to show up and I drove around the block to the hospital/ER side of the building.  I will be getting almost a week out of this...was not planning on this.  I have vacation in two weeks...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  OMG, PF!  So glad you're OK, and had good access to medical attention!  {{{hugs}}}



Thanks Dawg! {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, I had to wait for my replacement to show up and I drove around the block to the hospital/ER side of the building.  I will be getting almost a week out of this...was not planning on this.  I have vacation in two weeks...




Well, shame on you for not waiting to have your heart attack at a more convenient time!

Get some rest, woman!


----------



## Andy M.

Wow! Scary stuff. Really glad you're doing well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Well, shame on you for _not waiting to have your heart attack at a more convenient time!
> _
> Get some rest, woman!



LOL!  I know, right?!

Thank you, Andy


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great News, Munky Honey!
> 
> First off...I am fine....
> Sunday night had a heart attack at work.  Went to the ER and they shipped me to Cheyenne to the Cardiac unit there.  Yesterday, I had 2 stent placements and today I came home.  I'm doing well, just need some rest.



Wow!!!

Glad you caught it and had immediate care.
Wishing you a very speedy recovery/early vacation.. You just couldn't wait.could ya. 
Milk it for everything you got. Smoothies are on me.

Munky Badger.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> Glad to see things are going better Munky.
> 
> We're back home from New Mexico!
> 
> The trip story will be posted on our website asap. We had a great time, but the altitude (7,000 ft.) really got to me so I'm glad to be back to sea level and breathing normally again.
> A major nose bleed was pretty scary when I take a blood thinner, but it all ended ok. No more high altitude trips for me I'm sad to say.
> One of the best parts of the trip is we met up with Beth and she is truly lovely both inside and out. I can't get over how she looks 20 years younger than she actually is. She's a real sweetheart, and gives the best real life hugs ever!



I'm so looking forward to hearing about your's and SC trip!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great News, Munky Honey!
> 
> First off...I am fine....
> Sunday night had a heart attack at work. Went to the ER and they shipped me to Cheyenne to the Cardiac unit there. Yesterday, I had 2 stent placements and today I came home. I'm doing well, just need some rest.


 
Oh my gosh...sending heartfelt thoughts and wishes for a speedy recovery, Princess.  What a shock to have that happen, thank goodness you were already at work. Please continue to get some rest.


----------



## CakePoet

Can we all promise  to stay safe and  healthy now??

Hugs to every one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> I'm going from my bed, to the computer, to the fridge, the computer, to my bed.  Then start the whole process over again...   think I have pneumonia with low grade fever, tired tired tired, and dry dry cough...


I am so sorry for overlooking your ills. I hope you're finally feeling better, *dragn*.




PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...First off...I am fine....
> Sunday night had a heart attack at work...


You DO realize how mutually exclusive the phrases "I am fine" and "I had a heart attack" look? 

I'm glad you're fine-ish. Take care of yourself. Seriously, I know you love your old people, but it's better if you're on the staff rather than one of the residents   (my Dad would call them "inmates" when I worked at the "old age home" in the 1960's).  ((hugs))


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am so sorry for overlooking your ills. I hope you're finally feeling better, *dragn*.
> 
> thanks CG - but think it might be a while. This sort of thing takes its bloody time. As long as it isn't like last time, when to add insult to injury, I coughed so hard I cracked 2 ribs and developed hemorrhoids.
> 
> Gads, Princess sounds like she will recuperate faster than me! NOT that I want to trade places, thank you. No offense, *Princess*. You take care of yourself, and take your time, make it run into you holidays.
> 
> You DO realize how mutually exclusive the phrases "I am fine" and "I had a heart attack" look?  ...



I thought the same thing!   You know it's serious when they start off with "I am fine"..  no one believes you somehow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You DO realize how mutually exclusive the phrases "I am fine" and "I had a heart attack" look?
> 
> I'm glad you're fine-ish. Take care of yourself. Seriously, I know you love your old people, but it's better if you're on the staff rather than one of the residents   (my Dad would call them "inmates" when I worked at the "old age home" in the 1960's).  ((hugs))





dragnlaw said:


> I thought the same thing!   You know it's serious when they start off with "I am fine"..  no one believes you somehow!



Silly Girls, I'll elaborate..Sunday into Monday, I was NOT fine.  After the double stent placement I was fine, upright and mobile.  I'm not quite up to "Nurse Speed" but I am getting there.  

You would have been proud of me telling the Doctors that I would not take their new fangled drug.  It was causing severe shortness of breath that lasted 4 hours.

Mother of Dragons and Goddess of Cooking, I appreciate your concern, Thank You!


----------



## GotGarlic

Here, Princess, take a dose of roasted garlic. That will make everything better 

I'm so glad to hear you're okay. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Here, Princess, take a dose of roasted garlic. That will make everything better
> 
> I'm so glad to hear you're okay. Hugs.



Thank you, may I have another?

Thanks GG!  

Hey, I got out of planting 70 Dutch Iris bulbs these next two days...


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Hey Honey Munky Badger!
> 
> Been reading your posts and am thrilled with the progress.  So very happy for you.  If you see any dragonettes hanging around please tell them they've done their job and send them on home.  Mama could use some of their encouragement to get rid of her cough and fever .
> 
> We will all have our calendars marked!
> 
> One of my dragonettes reported back early and said they had a hard time getting close enough to do their job.  You and yours were forming a very tight knit around Mr Munky.   They were impressed, told me they added what they could to boost your vibes!



The returning Dragonette was supposed to stay with you.I told her you needed some soup. I do hope your feeling better today. Just cough up those goobers. Don't be shy.
They can be like defiant children. One tried to nudge me aside to sit down and take a break... It didn't work.

The staff has made comments on how involved we are with Dad's therapy and recovery. One has gone on to say that's the reason why he's been improving. Yes we have been huddled around him. keeping him busy, working his mind. He says I'm the comfort part. "I see your smile every morning, that's my motivation"

The rest of your Dragonettes will be home tomorrow morning.
I'll dismiss them as soon as I get back to the hospital.
Thank you very much for the loan. They were very well behaved.

I almost forgot..I was taking a break from hubbys side while he took a nap. Went outside for some fresh air. Took the path through the tiny forest by his room. All the way down the path ( Was taking pics as I went)
This one Dragonfly kept buzzing around me, zipping around my shoulders around my head. Had no idea it was your lil buddy. That one was camera shy.. That visit really did happen..

All the best.

Munky Badger.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, may I have another?
> 
> Thanks GG!
> 
> Hey, I got out of planting 70 Dutch Iris bulbs these next two days...



Glad to hear that you are ok!!!

How is Shrek holding up?


----------



## Chef Munky

CakePoet said:


> Can we all promise  to stay safe and  healthy now??
> 
> Hugs to every one!



Really, no kidding. Seems like a lot of us lately have had to deal with some serious medical problems. 
Don't know about the rest of you.But I'm staying away from the water and the Kool-aid...

Munky Badger.


----------



## Chef Munky

Princess,

I'll be your protective, resident Badger advocate.
Will work for free. I'm cheaper than Saul.. Work faster to.

Munky Badger.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Actually, I had to wait for my replacement to show up and *I drove around the block to the hospital/ER* side of the building.  I will be getting almost a week out of this...was not planning on this.  I have vacation in two weeks...


You what?! When you just had a heart attack?

God bedring. (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Glad to hear that you are ok!!!
> 
> How is Shrek holding up?



Shrek keeps telling me I have to stop scaring him like this, otherwise he is okay.  He does not believe me that I can't do dishes for 6-8 weeks...

Thanks Aunt Bea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Princess,
> 
> I'll be your protective, resident Badger advocate.
> Will work for free. I'm cheaper than Saul.. Work faster to.
> 
> Munky Badger.



You are hired!



taxlady said:


> You what?! When you just had a heart attack?
> 
> God bedring. (Danish for good bettering)



Yes, I drove the car...it was parked in the construction zone at the facility, I didn't want it towed...I always get off work before the construction crew gets to work.  I would have had to walk the equivalent of 1 1/2 city blocks to get to the ER entrance.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CakePoet said:


> Can we all promise  to stay safe and  healthy now??
> 
> Hugs to every one!



I wish I could promise, thanks for the hugs.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are hired!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I drove the car...it was parked in the construction zone at the facility, I didn't want it towed...I always get off work before the construction crew gets to work.  I would have had to walk the equivalent of 1 1/2 city blocks to get to the ER entrance.


Well, okay.

Sounds like the kind of logic I would use.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, may I have another?
> 
> Thanks GG!
> 
> Hey, I got out of planting 70 Dutch Iris bulbs these next two days...



You can have as many as you like, dear  

Oh, did you mean garlic? 

I better not hear about any rogue bulb planting


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!  Mom has offered to come over and plant the bulbs.  I do need her to come and water the bulbs I've planted and the butterfly bush I put in the ground.  I'm not allowed to lift anything, including the hose...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek keeps telling me I have to stop scaring him like this, otherwise he is okay.  He does not believe me that I can't do dishes for 6-8 weeks...
> 
> Thanks Aunt Bea!



Milk it for all it's worth, kid!!!


----------



## taxlady

My eye is red. The doctor at the walk in clinic gave me a referral to the emergency room of the nearby hospital. She was worried that it might be a glaucoma event. The clinic doesn't have the equipment to measure inta-ocular pressure. They seem to be passing patients through fairly quickly here in the ER and there aren't a lot of people waiting.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> My eye is red. The doctor at the walk in clinic gave me a referral to the emergency room of the nearby hospital. She was worried that it might be a glaucoma event. The clinic doesn't have the equipment to measure inta-ocular pressure. They seem to be passing patients through fairly quickly here in the ER and there aren't a lot of people waiting.




Oh crud, Taxy.  This is an issue.  Hoping all goes well, and that it's nothing serious!


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a lovely visit with DH's cousin.  He's somewhat bat-crap crazy, but we love him dearly, and we did the manditory exchanging of gifts, and all laughed our heads off well past our bedtime.  He enjoyed my over-the-top hot chili, and I let DH cook him eggs this morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw geez, taxy. Sure hope it isn't anything as serious as the clinic doctor thinks. Sending you a gentle hug. Keep us posted.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Dawg and CG. The doctor checked the inta-ocular pressure and it's fine. I seem to have an infected eyelid. I'm at the pharmacy now, waiting for them to fill the Rx for eye ointment. I have a referral to see an ophthalmologist tomorrow. Mine won't be back until Tuesday.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is much better news than glaucoma, Taxy!  Infections, we can deal with them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yes, taxy, glad to hear it's not more serious! Take care


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> This is much better news than glaucoma, Taxy!  Infections, we can deal with them.


Yes, it is. The first doctor was worried because I already have glaucoma. She just wanted to make sure. She said it was probably an infection, but she had no way to tell for sure and if she didn't send me to the ER, she wouldn't be able to sleep.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks GG.

I'm finally home and I'm exhausted. I left for the clinic before 17h00.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ...She said it was probably an infection, but she had no way to tell for sure and if she didn't send me to the ER, she wouldn't be able to sleep.


That sounds like a doctor who really cares for her patients! As do we, *taxy*.  Glad to hear it's a relatively easy fix. Sweet dreams to you _and_ your doc.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> That sounds like a doctor who really cares for her patients! As do we, *taxy*.  Glad to hear it's a relatively easy fix. Sweet dreams to you _and_ your doc.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm tired of resting, Shrek  has been yelling at me all day to stop and rest.  I still have three more days of enforced sitting around.  I would start my quilling but I can't use my right wrist for repetitive movements until Monday.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm tired of resting, Shrek  has been yelling at me all day to stop and rest.  I still have three more days of enforced sitting around.  I would start my quilling but I can't use my right wrist for repetitive movements until Monday.


Well, that sure makes the resting harder.

Do you have Netflix? I think it's time for you to catch up on series that you have been meaning to watch.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm tired of resting, Shrek  has been yelling at me all day to stop and rest.  I still have three more days of enforced sitting around.  I would start my quilling but I can't use my right wrist for repetitive movements until Monday.



Focus all of your energy on aggravating poor Shrek, the next three days will fly by!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Netflix, I do have lots of movies to watch, but my butt is tired of sitting.  I need to DO something.

Aw, I aggravate Shrek all the time


----------



## dragnlaw

*Taxy* I don't know how I missed your post.  So sorry for your eye but glad it doesn't seem to be too serious as in glaucoma issues to an infection. (I hope, hope, hope).

But what amazes me most is the speed with which you passed thru not only the walk-in clinic but the ER.  In most ER's or walk-in clinic's.... 6 to 8 hour wait for a non-life threatening issue is the norm - especially at LGH which is where I assume you went.  Your timing for going there was impeccable!  Good for you!  

Plus, are there now pharmacies open that late on the West Island? There's another miracle!

My husband once had to go downtown to the General, the only hospital that had a pharmacy open all night in Montreal. About a 2.5 hr round trip.  I took  1 pill while in the hospital. Then they could not fill their own prescription as they didn't have enough and their pharmacy was closed. By the time they allowed me to go home, I needed the next pill in 2 hours.

Even as quickly as you managed to get thru - it is still utterly exhausting!  Hope you've gotten some rest.  I also hope your visit with the doc goes well and has reassuringly good news.   
Thinking of you!


----------



## Chef Munky

Just rolled out of bed a little while ago. Damn phone and cell went off at the same time. Both were just spam voting garbage.
My sleeping patterns for some reason won't go back to normal.
Gawd I'm so tired. Things are catching up with me fast.

Today I'll have people streaming in and out  here all day, possibly well into late tonight. I'm getting rid of most of our furniture.Anything that hubby could possibly catch his cane on. Coffee tables, end tables, rugs, furniture.

I (really) need a small kids play pen for my little dog Sophie. She's blind.
To put her in when my husband is up and walking around.She has a new thing of using our legs as her guide to get around the house. I can't have her doing that with my husband. He could have a serious fall.His arm is now in a special sling to protect it.If she can trip us. She will definitely trip him. I won't have that.

Workmen are installing rails in both bathrooms. I can't find on Amazon a special shower helper that his O/T's says he's going to need. So I'll be on a quest for one at the medical supply stores. He's going to need a new shower head that's removable to.

I'll do the non skid taping for the front steps and patio area.Wherever else it might be needed around the house.

Munky Badger.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How big is Sophie?   Thinking, thinking of a solution.

What is the shower thing, is there a specific name for it?  I can help look for it.

Try Gold Violin for things, I got the bed canes from there.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky....is it a shower chair, similar to this one?  They come with backs, too. 


Also, you probably already know this but if your shower has doors, it makes it SO much easier to help with bathing if you remove the doors and replace them with a shower curtain.  They'll open the whole length of the shower whereas a sliding door won't. 

I found that out when caring for my mom.


----------



## Dawgluver

Munky Badger, I wonder if Bathfitters would have what you need.  They're a national chain, and very reputable.  We had our shower remodeled, they did a wonderful job, and we love our new shower.   They have options for accessability.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> *Taxy* I don't know how I missed your post.  So sorry for your eye but glad it doesn't seem to be too serious as in glaucoma issues to an infection. (I hope, hope, hope).
> 
> But what amazes me most is the speed with which you passed thru not only the walk-in clinic but the ER.  In most ER's or walk-in clinic's.... 6 to 8 hour wait for a non-life threatening issue is the norm - especially at LGH which is where I assume you went.  Your timing for going there was impeccable!  Good for you!
> 
> Plus, are there now pharmacies open that late on the West Island? There's another miracle!
> 
> My husband once had to go downtown to the General, the only hospital that had a pharmacy open all night in Montreal. About a 2.5 hr round trip.  I took  1 pill while in the hospital. Then they could not fill their own prescription as they didn't have enough and their pharmacy was closed. By the time they allowed me to go home, I needed the next pill in 2 hours.
> 
> Even as quickly as you managed to get thru - it is still utterly exhausting!  Hope you've gotten some rest.  I also hope your visit with the doc goes well and has reassuringly good news.
> Thinking of you!


Thank you.

I saw an ophthalmologist today. It's a sty on the inside of my upper eyelid, about 2 cm above the edge. No more ointment; keep taking all drops; hot compresses frequently. I will be seeing my regular ophthalmologist on Tuesday.

Statcare, the walk in clinic, closes at 21h. I saw a doctor at 20h40. I arrived at about 18h. They only took me that late because of the glaucoma. The referral to LSG's ER also cut down on waiting, but there weren't a lot of other people waiting. Yeah, I have waited a whole lot longer at LSG other visits. The pharmacy is a Pharmaprix, a block from my house and my regular pharmacy. They are always open until midnight (I arrived at 23h30). They have been there for, I think, about 15 years.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Munky, you really got on those renos, etc. quickly. I'm glad you could get people to do that so quickly.


----------



## CakePoet

I am trying to make an apple mousse wedding cake , so far I am not sure the mouse will set and the candy apple layer... well it just liquid and not soft set as said.,.  ARGHHH.
Oh Swedish gelatin does not come with  bloom on it, I might be screwed.

if the cake  isnt better tomorrow, I bake new one and make it chocolate instead.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just talked with him on the phone.He''s on his 3rd session today for O/T.
He gets an Extra one today.. Says he can't wait to get home. Then he has a quick lunch break, nap, and back at it again until 3pm.

He says that Sunday the O/T that does the bathing will help and show me where to buy bath stuff he will need on Amazon. Apparently the chair is mounted to the wall. I want a shower caddy. He still has to share it with me. Don't deny my hair conditioner..That's mean.

He wants another hand rail installed behind the toilet. Getting the order in while our adopted son is still at Home Depot.He's doing all this for us.I love him!

I hope it's able to be mounted to tile. I swear if that beautiful tile work is ruined I won't be happy.

I found a home for my stuff. Only took a 5 second look from my neighbor to say yes!!! I'll take it..! Beautiful tables. and chair.She offered to sell it all and give me the money. I told her no, I'd prefer that it all go to someone who could use it. Re arranging furniture brought out from other parts of the house. He won't even recognize his own home. I told him," Just let me pull off that magic touch, things will be done by the time you get home." It's also going to be safe for him to move freely and comfortably. You Sir, do your job and get home. You missed.!!

I do need to find speech helpers (Is the only way I know of at this time) that he can use at his computer to talk to people. They won't understand him any other way.

Taxi?
What's a Reno?

So how's my progress...?

Munky Badger.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> ...
> Taxi?
> What's a Reno?
> ...
> Munky Badger.


Reno = renovation
But, I guess it's more "modifications".


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How big is Sophie?   Thinking, thinking of a solution.
> 
> What is the shower thing, is there a specific name for it?  I can help look for it.
> 
> Try Gold Violin for things, I got the bed canes from there.



Lil Sophi (Bunny)
Is Bison/Poole mix. 
She's from nose to tail29" long
11" in height.
Width is 9"
Weight about 20 Lbs

I'm thinking of this one. One because it's portable and light. Two it would be great when she goes to the vet. She will be more comfortable.3 I like how it folds up. Because she gets confused if too many people are around her. She walks away and hides. Sometimes she gets lost in the back yard.I'm trying to keep her safe as well. She's my baby.

Her's will be blue.

https://www.amazon.com/Playpen-Fold...1475870479&sr=1-20&keywords=pet+pens+for+dogs

Thank you for the link will have a look at it now 

Munky Badger.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Reno = renovation
> But, I guess it's more "modifications".



It's a lot of work now.

My husband said that last week how I was able to get things done quickly.
his quote "I've been their client a long time. Nobody jumped when I called.
But you make 1 phone call and you shook a lot of worlds up. People jumped!. Got things done in 2 hours time!"

I got mad is all. Still not sorry I turned all Badger on them.
Cuz' Badgers just don't give a .... I had nothing to lose at the time.Except my husband.That wasn't going to happen when I showed up, and brought hell with me.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Munky....is it a shower chair, similar to this one?  They come with backs, too.
> View attachment 25501
> 
> Also, you probably already know this but if your shower has doors, it makes it SO much easier to help with bathing if you remove the doors and replace them with a shower curtain.  They'll open the whole length of the shower whereas a sliding door won't.
> 
> I found that out when caring for my mom.



I thought of removing the shower door. Replacing it with a curtain.
Everyone has nixed that idea. Like they nixed my idea about getting rid of the furniture, until Mr. Munky said he wanted it gone. I'll do as you suggested do it anyways. It's my bathroom, I'll do what I want.

Apparently besides having a mounted chair to the wall. He needs special mats, and a shower head that's easily accessible so that he can shower on his own. Guess I'll find out Sunday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Lil Sophi (Bunny)
> Is Bison/Poole mix.
> She's from nose to tail29" long
> 11" in height.
> Width is 9"
> Weight about 20 Lbs
> 
> I'm thinking of this one. One because it's portable and light. Two it would be great when she goes to the vet. She will be more comfortable.3 I like how it folds up. Because she gets confused if too many people are around her. She walks away and hides. Sometimes she gets lost in the back yard.I'm trying to keep her safe as well. She's my baby.
> 
> Her's will be blue.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Playpen-Fold...1475870479&sr=1-20&keywords=pet+pens+for+dogs
> 
> Thank you for the link will have a look at it now
> 
> Munky Badger.



Love that pen, great find!  It will be her safe place.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy....glad to hear you got in just under the wire.  Hoping the meds clear it up and you're back to normal soon!

Munky...that's a *really* nice little portable pen for Sophie.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Taxy....glad to hear you got in just under the wire.  Hoping the meds clear it up and you're back to normal soon!
> ...


I saw an actual ophthalmologist today. It's a sty on the inside of my upper eyelid. He told me to stop using the ointment. The treatment is frequent, hot compresses on the eyelid. He wants me to come back next week. That works out, 'cause I made an appointment to seem my regular ophthalmologist on Tuesday. It's the same clinic.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I saw an actual ophthalmologist today. It's a sty on the inside of my upper eyelid. He told me to stop using the ointment. The treatment is frequent, hot compresses on the eyelid. He wants me to come back next week. That works out, 'cause I made an appointment to seem my regular ophthalmologist on Tuesday. It's the same clinic.



Hot compresses really do help. It might even clear up before your next appmt. 
Were keeping an ~~@@~~ on you. 

Has anyone looked at Sterling funny yet?
Did you do that!? 

I'm just kidding.
Munky Badger


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Hot compresses really do help. It might even clear up before your next appmt.
> Were keeping an ~~@@~~ on you.
> 
> Has anyone looked at Sterling funny yet?
> Did you do that!?
> 
> I'm just kidding.
> Munky Badger


No one is looking funny at Stirling. No swelling, no bruising, just eye redness.

Yeah, I'm hoping it's gone by the next appointment, but I want to see the doctor anyways, to be sure.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Wishing It's Thursday Already*

Well, everything is almost done. We were unfortunately unable to go see Mr. Munky yesterday. All of his Therapists gave him the day off. He's been pushing himself too much, to the point he's asked for pain killers. Hurt the muscles in his chest. He needs to slow down. We were planning on going to spend the day with him. The weather has been nice. Had planned to have lunch outside on his patio.Go for a walk.

Unfortunately the work that needed to be done was going to take longer than expected to be installed.So I called a few people who could either stop by or call him to keep him company for us.Were going in today to watch the game with him.Just a one way drive takes 2 hours.

We started shortly after 9 am,worked until  well after 1 am.I'm waiting to get a phone call from my neighbor next door about us disturbing her precious sleep. She better not say a word.She might catch me in the driveway while were leaving. Yes. We were drilling, sawing and using a power sprayer to paint. Gotta do what you gotta do in this case.

I had planned to stay the night with him. Doubt that's going to happen. I still need to take off the shower door and install Cheryl's great idea (shower curtain.) Mop all the floors, clean the carpets.Get restocked on food and other items.Safety tape the walkway and steps. Anywhere where he might be standing for more that a few minutes. He is so covered.

All of this has to be done by Wednesday. On that day we have to spend the day working with everyone. Going over his home care and teach him how to get in and out of the truck safely. Thurday's he's supposed to be home.

We even took out a wall reinforced it with thick pieces of wood. Put in a new wall that's thicker, so that we wouldn't worry about his pulling the safety rails out while trying to get up. Pained both bathrooms to.Installed a new shower head in one bathroom.

All that's left is safety taping the walk ways, bathrooms and kitchen areas where he might be standing for a few minutes. And taking down the shower door, putting up the shower curtains. Installing a shower helper.

Wish Thursday would get here already. Prepping has been hard work.

All that and I found a new home for all of my patio furniture to.

Munky Badger.


----------



## taxlady

You're a whirlwind Munky. Mr. Munky is lucky to have you. Still sending positive thoughts for speedy healing for Mr. Munky.


----------



## CakePoet

The honey badger is turning in to a tassie devil instead. 
Good Luck Munky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Go, Munky, Go!  But remember to take a nap on occasion.  

One more day of forced inactivity for me...back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## Andy M.

Wow munky, you've been busy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Andy M.

Earlier, I used my food saver for the first time. I packaged sirloin tips,  cube steak and two chunks of pork butt, all of which I had bought on sale.  It works like a charm.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> I thought of removing the shower door. Replacing it with a curtain.
> Everyone has nixed that idea. Like they nixed my idea about getting rid of the furniture, until Mr. Munky said he wanted it gone. I'll do as you suggested do it anyways. It's my bathroom, I'll do what I want.
> 
> Apparently besides having a mounted chair to the wall. He needs special mats, and a shower head that's easily accessible so that he can shower on his own. Guess I'll find out Sunday.



I have the following and it is the best for everyone. I love mine. 

Delta 9-Spray Slide Bar Hand Shower in Chrome-51504 - The Home Depot

And don't fret about the tiles. They have special drills for such purposes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Well, everything is almost done.....Wish Thursday would get here already. Prepping has been hard work...


You're such a busy bee! Glad things are settling into place for your big day on Thursday. I'm sure your DH will be just as happy coming home as you are to have him back.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're such a busy bee! Glad things are settling into place for your big day on Thursday. I'm sure your DH will be just as happy coming home as you are to have him back.



He can't wait to get here. We did send pics. Showed him more yesterday when we visited.That was one of the best visits yet. He was very relaxed, rested up, smiling and not in pain the whole time. Ate all of his gourmet dinner.Maybe it was good that he had a day alone without us around.

While we were going room to room checking what needed to be done.
We also replaced wall switches, sockets and plates.We had fun pretending to be him. He's comical. Found a screwdriver that someone had dropped and left in the wall when they built this house. It's mine now!

I txted him when our guys and I were 10 minutes away."Almost there"
He gave me the sweetest greeting ever. When we opened the door the guys walked in first. Quickly stepped aside to let me in.What I saw almost made me cry. He was standing unassisted (His cane close by his side, just in case)  with the biggest smile he could make,one arm outstretched.I got a BIG gentle bear hug. He's doing so well there.His nurse couldn't quit smiling either.

I'm glad I fought and won the fight to get him into a better place.

The staff are extremely proud of their efforts, as well they should be.
A lot of them remember when he first arrived.Some had looks of doubt that standing unassisted at the time was out. To yesterday's even if it was just for a minute.To see the progress he's made. You know they feel a sense of accomplishment.

We'll morning coffee break and wake up time is over.
Need to finish up my projects, do all the fine detailed clean up.
Then I'm off to see him and watch the game tonight.

Munky Badger.


----------



## Andy M.

Fantastic news, Munky!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, how awesome, Munky!  This is great!!!


----------



## CakePoet

WOHO!  Good on Mr Munky!  

I  will now go back to untangle my  sock from my computer chair wheel...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Such great news Honey Munky!  I have tears just thinking about how far DH has come.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, there are not enough  and  smilies on the internet to let you know how happy I am for you! So happy for your entire family.

*********************

I'm listening to the baseball game, and trying to not chew my cuticles into rags. Not gonna be easy...


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky Badger, that is SUCH good news!  Your post made me teary eyed with happiness.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Earlier, *I used my food saver for the first time.* I packaged sirloin tips, cube steak and two chunks of pork butt, all of which I had bought on sale. It works like a charm.


 
I'm glad you're happy with it, Andy - especially since you got *such* a good deal on it.  One thing I wasn't prepared for when I bought mine, is how LOUD they are...   I got used to it pretty quickly, though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I be smiling from ear-to-ear.

Psst, in care you didn't know, the Cleveland Indians won the first round of the post-season. Moving on to play against the Toronto Blue Jays. Sorry, *Andy*.


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you're pleased, CG!  Never have understood this sports stuff, but have at it if it gives you happiness!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I be smiling from ear-to-ear.
> 
> 
> 
> Psst, in care you didn't know, the Cleveland Indians won the first round of the post-season. Moving on to play against the Toronto Blue Jays. Sorry, *Andy*.




The Indians played great and Franconia did a great job coaching. I'll be rooting for your guys to beat the Jays.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Andy*. My prediction: We'll take them in six, then beat the Cubs over a 7-game series. Why? Because the Indians are (kinda) shadowing what the Cavaliers did during their championship run. Cavs swept each of the first two series by sweeping the Tigers and Hawks, then beat the Raptors in six. The Warriors had the most wins during the regular season, just like the Cubs do this year in baseball. It would be nice to have a run of champs like you have had lately. A girl can hope...



Dawgluver said:


> Glad you're pleased, CG!  Never have understood this sports stuff, but have at it if it gives you happiness!


I bet you can understand this: My Mom was a big Indians fan. She taught me all she knew about the sport starting when I was around eight years old. She listened to and watched the games right up to the end.. Now that Mom's gone, this is one of the ways I feel close to her. This, and cooking.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  Mom, being Canadian, loved hockey.  Ontario somethings.  Grandpa, on Dad's side, also loved hockey, but he mostly liked the zamboni that scraped up the blood and stuff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom took me to a couple of the Cleveland Barons games when they were the city's NHL team. We went to watch the fights. Also, her favorite parts of baseball games were when the Tribe won...and rhubarbs. In case you don't know what I mean by "rhubarb", this article explains it in a funny way: "Rhubarb" is not just a vegetable".


----------



## CakePoet

I still haven gotten my sock off the wheel, I think I need to kill the sock and remove the wheel because being gentle hasnt worked


----------



## Dawgluver

That is one determined sock, CP.  May be time for the scissors.  And for the sock to get a new mate.  Or hop around on one foot.


----------



## CakePoet

I  have removed the wheel, bit hard when it needs a specialty screw driver that I dont have, nor new existed.  But yeah my new sock is chewed up and I loved the  toucan on it.

And I remove some  beads too.  I dont understand how is got ripped from my foot and so well stuck, unless the chair was hungry.


----------



## taxlady

Bummer about the sock. Did you lose the specialty screw?


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> I  have removed the wheel, bit hard when it needs a specialty screw driver that I dont have, nor new existed.  But yeah my new sock is chewed up and I loved the  toucan on it.
> 
> And I remove some  beads too.  I dont understand how is got ripped from my foot and so well stuck, unless the chair was hungry.




Are you talking about an allen wrench or a "star" type screwdriver?

RIP, cute toucan sock.  Wonder what your hungry chair will eat next.


----------



## CakePoet

Well it a weird  square hole  with a smaller square in the bottom.  I have most screwdrivers, I never seen one of these.  Oh well that is what I get for taking a German 1990  computer chair from my neighbor. I use tweezers and brute force and got the  screw to turn.

Yeah I liked the toucan sock, yes I am 40 and my feet are big and wide but sometimes I would want to have something else then  tube socks and I was really happy when I  found these at market stall.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Are you talking about an allen wrench or a "star" type screwdriver?
> 
> RIP, cute toucan sock.  Wonder what your hungry chair will eat next.


Yes, RIP toucan sock.  D'oh! Screwdriver, not screw.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, boogers.  I have the exact screwdriver bit you're describing.  Of course, it may have taken awhile to send it to Sweden, and it still couldn't have saved your cute sock.  Very innovative to use a tweezers as a screwdriver though.


----------



## CakePoet

I am wombat, hear me ROAR! 
or something.

Well we have most of them even som square but this one was odd.  We have and I am not kidding 100 different screwdrivers.  Yes my dear husband do fine electronics as hobby.  He likes to screw things... mostly things..  not humans.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Well it a weird  square hole  with a smaller square in the bottom.  I have most screwdrivers, I never seen one of these.  Oh well that is what I get for taking a German 1990  computer chair from my neighbor. I use tweezers and brute force and got the  screw to turn.
> 
> Yeah I liked the toucan sock, yes I am 40 and my feet are big and wide but sometimes I would want to have something else then  tube socks and I was really happy when I  found these at market stall.


Do you think it might want this bit? That's for Robertson screws. Here's a pic of a Phillips screwdriver tip:







If so, then a Phillips screwdriver will often work, but not as well as a Robertson.


----------



## CakePoet

No those two I have, think of the top one like s square with a little square on top.


----------



## Chef Munky

*I'm Done*

Missed seeing Mr. Munky yesterday. Getting the finishing touches done took me all day. Tomorrow everything will be here and installed by the time he gets home on Thursday.Oh, and don't play around with those step tape rolls.
That tape really does stick.Especially to me.
The guys filled in for me.

Found his shower chair it's this one.Plus we bought a suction cup mat that goes underneath it.https://www.amazon.com/MedMobile®-A...UTF8&qid=1476206940&sr=8-1&keywords=MedMobile

This shower head. Talk about coming home to style!
He deserves it.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CHzxdptv8E

And special non slip material. That will help me for his hospital bed table. But also for his P/T after he comes home.Dycem Non-Slip Material, Roll, 8" X 6-1/2 Foot, Forest Green - 50-1501g - Adl - Mansion Athletics

I think were all set..I've managed to recruit, organize,and pull off all the magic I could find. How did I do?

Poor Sophie might not like her new playpen.She's probably going to think she's in trouble.We'll make a game of it.Put our G/R in it with her and her lil bed and blanket, toys. She will get that it's only when Dad is walking around.Short visits to the pen at first.Until she gets the idea to stay away from his cane while he's up and around.

Munky Badger.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready to make our main meal (we eat at 1pm before TB goes to work) and TB's sandwiches for later.

Then I am heading off to Costco by myself. My "daughter" or TB usually go with me but he is at work and I am unfortunately estranged from her again and I think this time will have to be permanent. Sad story but I need to only have positive influences in my life right now.

After Costco and a rest, I am going to tackle another area on the house to get it into shape for selling. I think it is going to be the pantry so I can set the small appliances in there when we aren't using them.

Plus I still have to write a blog post for today.

Busy times!


----------



## CakePoet

My friend has a  cone on her blind dog, sort of early warning system so it doesn hit its face, the dog has  figured out how to use it as  guide, sadly the hall way  wall paper has line now where the dogs cone is  scraping against the wall.

Munky, Mr Munky will be pleased of your effort.


----------



## Dawgluver

Having a hard time with the impending demise of Charlie (see Pet Thread).  He's such a sweetie, we'll miss him, but it's time.

Went out and clipped off some cuttings from my Fishnet Stockings coleus (they really look like fishnet stockings!) and my Magilla Perilla.  NoDak friends actually had snow today (yikes!) and there's a possible frost later this week here along the river.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky Honey...you've done a fantastic job. {{{hugs}}}  

You are going to love the Dycem, I have a chunk of it under my alarm clock so it doesn't sneak away while I'm blindly searching for the snooze button.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Having a hard time with the impending demise of Charlie (see Pet Thread).  He's such a sweetie, we'll miss him, but it's time.
> 
> Went out and clipped off some cuttings from my Fishnet Stockings coleus (they really look like fishnet stockings!) and my Magilla Perilla.  NoDak friends actually had snow today (yikes!) and there's a possible frost later this week here along the river.



We had a hard frost last week that wiped out my flower gardens.  Have to start cleaning them up tomorrow.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We had a hard frost last week that wiped out my flower gardens.  Have to start cleaning them up tomorrow.




There's supposed to be frost here later this week too.

My beans are still producing!  They look like heck, but still keep squeezing out beans.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm playing with my new smartphone  It was delivered this afternoon, took it to Verizon and got it activated, and spent much of the afternoon and evening reinstalling my apps and data. 

I feel so free! No more being restricted to a measly 8 mb of space! I was getting tired of constantly deleting stuff.


----------



## GotGarlic

And I graduated as a Master Food Volunteer today! It was a really fun class. DH gave me this beautiful graduation gift, signed by the author


----------



## CakePoet

My  chair ate a thread from my slipper... grrr .. so my husband has it now and  now I have his.


----------



## LPBeier

I didn't do anything I wanted to get done today. I just am tired of being tired and in pain. I know some of you think that I just come here to complain about my health but it's not true. The truth is I don't come here very much anymore because I DON'T want to seem like I am always sick.

But I miss all my friends. So sometimes I come and just read what is going on in your lives and other times like today I post.

The truth is, I have about 15 chronic illnesses - mostly physical but I also suffer from bipolar and depression. The high parts of the bipolar are pretty well managed; however, like right now, I can still go into depression.

In the last while I have been diagnosed with liver and kidney issues which have come from a botched gallbladder surgery and all the medications I have been on through the years.

Besides my osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia taking away my ability to do cakes and cater, now these other conditions are limiting the food I can eat - another reason for avoiding a foodie group.

I hope no one is offended by my venting. I just needed to be real and thought it was time I was completely open and honest.

If this needs to be deleted I will understand and probably quietly stay away. But I like to think I have a few friends still here.


----------



## CakePoet

LPBeier: I have fibromyalgia and it hellish, I  most likely have had form childhood and I am also limited to what I can eat due to other issues.  I am so tired and worn out at the moment, it is silly.   The only thing I dont have is a depression, which amazes the doctor  because with chronic pain, that most often come with age.

I am mostly tired because I have not disability check, I have  go to rehab and  be taught how to work  with my disability, which is insane since even the expert say I cannot.

I come here, because at least here I have the energy to be among friends, real life I am always to tired.


----------



## dragnlaw

LPBeier said:


> I didn't do anything I wanted to get done today. I just am tired of being tired and in pain. ***
> ***But I miss all my friends. So sometimes I come and just read what is going on in your lives and other times like today I post.
> ***
> I hope no one is offended by my venting. I just needed to be real and thought it was time I was completely open and honest.
> ***



I went to your blog site and it is amazing. You are a truly talented person in dealing with your life.  AND trying to help others with theirs.  

"Tired of being tired and in pain."  is a litany I am getting to know quite well. So as you've already discovered and I am just finding out, you are not alone. Thanks for your ongoing and fantastic efforts!  Keep it up!


----------



## LPBeier

CakePoet, thank you for sharing. While I wouldn't wish this on anyone, it is nice to know I am not the only one and there is someone who understands. I am blogging about chronic pain and illness to try and help others get through it.

I am so glad you don't have the depression. It just intensifies everything else. I also have a poor immune system so I catch every cold and flu that comes around.

To justify this being in "What are you doing", I am up at almost 4 am with a cough and pain up and down my whole right side. I am waiting for my medicine to work and playing computer games, trying to clean off my desk and keep my mind off it.


----------



## LPBeier

dragnlaw said:


> I went to your blog site and it is amazing. You are a truly talented person in dealing with your life.  AND trying to help others with theirs.
> 
> "Tired of being tired and in pain."  is a litany I am getting to know quite well. So as you've already discovered and I am just finding out, you are not alone. Thanks for your ongoing and fantastic efforts!  Keep it up!



Thank you, I am here for you.


----------



## CakePoet

LPBeier: Yeah bad immune system is normal with fibromyalgia.  I have learned how breath through pain and I am on the base note very positive.  

I now been in town and I again tired,  but dishes need to be done. I am going to stare at them for a moment more and see if they do as they are told by them self.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> I didn't do anything I wanted to get done today. I just am tired of being tired and in pain. I know some of you think that I just come here to complain about my health but it's not true. The truth is I don't come here very much anymore because I DON'T want to seem like I am always sick.
> 
> But I miss all my friends. So sometimes I come and just read what is going on in your lives and other times like today I post.
> 
> The truth is, I have about 15 chronic illnesses - mostly physical but I also suffer from bipolar and depression. The high parts of the bipolar are pretty well managed; however, like right now, I can still go into depression.
> 
> In the last while I have been diagnosed with liver and kidney issues which have come from a botched gallbladder surgery and all the medications I have been on through the years.
> 
> Besides my osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia taking away my ability to do cakes and cater, now these other conditions are limiting the food I can eat - another reason for avoiding a foodie group.
> 
> I hope no one is offended by my venting. I just needed to be real and thought it was time I was completely open and honest.
> 
> If this needs to be deleted I will understand and probably quietly stay away. But I like to think I have a few friends still here.



LP!!!!!
It's good to see you.We miss you around here.
Everybody has a days where we vent. Mine was a few weeks ago.When Mr. Munky got sick. It kept my sanity.If anyone has a problem with your vent, though knowing you for all these years, I didn't see it as such.I'm now called "Munky Badger" for a reason, (I was bad, still not sorry!)

You keep those positive thoughts active.
I LMAO, reading what your Monkey has been up to.Loved it
If I were ever to have a cat it would have the same attitude.

Keep in touch when you can, This is your home.
All the best.
Munky Badger.


----------



## Chef Munky

*How would you put it ?*

Today is Family Day at the hospital.
Were to learn how to take care of Mr.Munky when he comes home tomorrow.
P/T/-O/T/S/P..teach him how to get into a vehicle safely, go over his diet with his Dietician.Were thrilled the day is almost here. 

Last night I got one too many txt's from people saying that they were going to drop by Thursday and see him. 
What's bothering me is they didn't ask! We've been on a roller coaster ride. A lot of things to do.
I really don't want people here! It's not the time. I resent that they haven't even considered his heath and our family's needs at all!

Mr.Munky has strict orders not to be overstimulated,barraged by people when he gets home.
He could have another stroke. The trip home is going to wear him out.Will probably be a painful one to.

I can't think past rude multi contacts replies "Access denied thoughts."

What would you say?

Munky Badger.


----------



## Addie

"I'm sorry, he can't have visitors for __________ days. Doctor's orders you know. You understand, don't you? But when he is allowed visitors, you really need to call first. Just to make sure he is up to it. I wouldn't want you to come all this way and be disappointed."   You fill in the blank.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky Badger, I'm so glad tomorrow is the day!!    You and your boys have been working so hard to get your home as safe and comfortable for him as can possibly be.  He is SO lucky to have you all! 

As far as the people wanting to visit, I would tell them exactly what the doctor said - something like "Thank you SO much for your concern and wanting to see him, but he is under strict doctors orders to avoid overstimulation and to get lots of rest.  We'll give you a call when he's up to visitors...."  Something like that.  

I'm sure their heart is in the right place, they just don't understand - although I can't imagine just calling or texting and saying "We'll be by."  I would never be so presumptuous.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, good to see you.  Sending up heartfelt thoughts and prayers to you for the strength to deal with all you're carrying.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Munky Badger, I'm so glad tomorrow is the day!!    You and your boys have been working so hard to get your home as safe and comfortable for him as can possibly be.  He is SO lucky to have you all!
> 
> As far as the people wanting to visit, I would tell them exactly what the doctor said - something like "Thank you SO much for your concern and wanting to see him, but he is under strict doctors orders to avoid overstimulation and to get lots of rest.  We'll give you a call when he's up to visitors...."  Something like that.
> 
> I'm sure their heart is in the right place, they just don't understand - although I can't imagine just calling or texting and saying "We'll be by."  *I would never be so presumptuous*.



And neither would I. As a former patient many times, I always found visitors tired me out more than any therapy or exercise. I always feel like I had to entertain them.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I didn't do anything I wanted to get done today. I just am tired of being tired and in pain. I know some of you think that I just come here to complain about my health but it's not true. The truth is I don't come here very much anymore because I DON'T want to seem like I am always sick.
> 
> But I miss all my friends. So sometimes I come and just read what is going on in your lives and other times like today I post.
> 
> The truth is, I have about 15 chronic illnesses - mostly physical but I also suffer from bipolar and depression. The high parts of the bipolar are pretty well managed; however, like right now, I can still go into depression.
> 
> In the last while I have been diagnosed with liver and kidney issues which have come from a botched gallbladder surgery and all the medications I have been on through the years.
> 
> Besides my osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia taking away my ability to do cakes and cater, now these other conditions are limiting the food I can eat - another reason for avoiding a foodie group.
> 
> I hope no one is offended by my venting. I just needed to be real and thought it was time I was completely open and honest.
> 
> If this needs to be deleted I will understand and probably quietly stay away. But I like to think I have a few friends still here.



Sweetie, we're just glad you're feeling well enough to visit with us now and then  As you know, I have my own chronic issues, and I know how helpful and supportive people are here. We all understand that sometimes enough is enough and people need to let it out. Gentle hugs for you and I hope you have a better day tomorrow {{{LP}}}


----------



## bethzaring

Chef Munky said:


> Today is Family Day at the hospital.
> Were to learn how to take care of Mr.Munky when he comes home tomorrow.
> P/T/-O/T/S/P..teach him how to get into a vehicle safely, go over his diet with his Dietician.Were thrilled the day is almost here.
> 
> Last night I got one too many txt's from people saying that they were going to drop by Thursday and see him.
> What's bothering me is they didn't ask! We've been on a roller coaster ride. A lot of things to do.
> I really don't want people here! It's not the time. I resent that they haven't even considered his heath and our family's needs at all!
> 
> Mr.Munky has strict orders not to be overstimulated,barraged by people when he gets home.
> He could have another stroke. The trip home is going to wear him out.Will probably be a painful one to.
> 
> I can't think past rude multi contacts replies "Access denied thoughts."
> 
> *What would you say?
> *
> Munky Badger.



I've been there.  I wouldn't say anything.  I would avoid responding to anyone, I posted a notice on our front door, " We are unable to accept visitors at this time"

No need to explain anything to anyone.  But you may need to explain to the folks who think the notice didn't apply to them!  And that could happen.


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> I didn't do anything I wanted to get done today. I just am tired of being tired and in pain. I know some of you think that I just come here to complain about my health but it's not true. The truth is I don't come here very much anymore because I DON'T want to seem like I am always sick.
> 
> But I miss all my friends. So sometimes I come and just read what is going on in your lives and other times like today I post.
> 
> The truth is, I have about 15 chronic illnesses - mostly physical but I also suffer from bipolar and depression. The high parts of the bipolar are pretty well managed; however, like right now, I can still go into depression.
> 
> In the last while I have been diagnosed with liver and kidney issues which have come from a botched gallbladder surgery and all the medications I have been on through the years.
> 
> Besides my osteoarthritis and fibromyalgia taking away my ability to do cakes and cater, now these other conditions are limiting the food I can eat - another reason for avoiding a foodie group.
> 
> I hope no one is offended by my venting. I just needed to be real and thought it was time I was completely open and honest.
> 
> If this needs to be deleted I will understand and probably quietly stay away. But I like to think I have a few friends still here.




You certainly still have friends here!!  We need to hear from you no matter how you area feeling.  You know this is a very supportive bunch!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone. I know I am not alone, but sometimes I just need to blow off steam. I had a rough night, but TB and I figured another "fix" when it comes to the shopping so it always works out in the end.

Munky Badger (I like that) - With my Dad when someone told me they were coming we would say "no, call when you think you can come and we will tell you if he is up to it. I never had to resort to the sign on the door, but I would have if needed. His care was enough for both of us to handle let alone visitors.

I am so sorry to hear of Mr. Munky's stroke. If you ever need someone to vent to you know where my PM box is!


----------



## dragnlaw

1.Repair man came yesterday for my "Humidex" (sort of like a dehumidifier/air exchanger).  I had purchased the replacement part and had it sent to the dealer here (a friend?!). He says he just sells, doesn't repair.  Finally get him to find me a repairman for appliances. He comes, takes out the dead mouse that jammed the fan. Puts everything back together - works fine. Replacement parts not needed. Phone the company, ask for an RA, want my money back ($300).  Worst part is, aside from taking over a month for all of the above, the machine is under a 10 year warranty that should have made the parts free!  Lousy bookkeeping on everyone part, not impressed.

2. Turned the oven on to bake bread.  Starts to heat up, about 10/15 min later realize it isn't heating. I have a propane oven, get down on my hands & knees (that 's painful), pull out the bottom grill drawer, peer in and the pilot is glowing with a tiny flame but the bar running along the oven,  nada ...  ARGHHH!  NOW WHAT! 
Ended up cooking the loaf of bread in the toaster oven - worked fine. 
I don't really want to call the service department for my propane supplier, charges $95 just for the trip here. But I need my oven...

3.  Thermostat for propane fireplace went on the whacko - too long a story to go into, but evidently parts were missing when installed against my vinyl siding, which is now blackened.  So flame adjustment, missing parts, thermostat recalibrating.  This one I could have started the fixing routine earlier in the year, but just didn't, ...  my bad...   But now, of course, with winter approaching, ahhh dragn... when will you smarten up! You heat this house with that fireplace! Wake up! Now you have to get people here at their busiest time!

4.  Had tires changed over, yes, even for here a bit early, but was going to be near the dealer for other reasons and thought I would be traveling north this month (canceled for the pneumonia).  Tire light came on, do this, do that, I'm told, nope - did this, did that, wait 20 to 80 k. I've done 200 k.. take it back this Fri.

5. To top it all off - got pneumonia...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Well, guess that's it for now...  going to open a bottle of wine...   what now??    yes, NOW!


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Dragnlaw))) Enjoy the wine.


----------



## Dawgluver

I think you may need more than one bottle of wine, dragn.


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry to hear all of that dragnlaw. I really feel for you on all counts. Except the bottle of wine - for that I am just plain jealous...but you can drink my share on top of your own!

Well, I don't have to go to Costco anymore but do have to go pick up Violet's medication and food for her and Monkey. I am glad they are cute and cuddly because they are sure costing a lot 

I am thinking a stop at the Tim Horton's drive-thru might be manageable


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> I think you may need more than one bottle of wine, dragn.



hee hee...  I make my own, a second bottle is not a problem! 

Thanks Taxy, you know I will! 

LPB - why thank you - I will toast you as I raise your glass (or two) 

and then....  comes the fun


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> hee hee...  I make my own, a second bottle is not a problem!
> 
> Thanks Taxy, you know I will!
> 
> LPB - why thank you - I will toast you as I raise your glass (or two)
> 
> and then....  comes the fun


I know I enjoyed the wine you brought when we went out to lunch. That was some fine wine Dragn.


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> hee hee...  I make my own, a second bottle is not a problem!
> 
> Thanks Taxy, you know I will!
> 
> LPB - why thank you - I will toast you as I raise your glass (or two)
> 
> and then....  comes the fun




HAHAHA...Too funny!!!
Hope those male strippers are easy one the eyes.No wait...Everything looks better after a few.


----------



## Chef Munky

Family day went extremely well. They were very impressed with pics that we showed of all of our doings this past weekend.We even gave them advice on an app that people can use on their phones to remind them to take their B/P and medications.I don't think they are too concerned about his safety/ welfare after he comes home. They already know we've been involved the whole time. He has a great support system.His prescriptions that he'll need have already been picked up.

Lil' Sophie's pen came today while I was gone.She loves it!
My youngest son had her mastered on how to get in and out of it in just a few minutes. Mom came home and put her bed and stuff in it that made it all the more better.My son sent me this pic while we were on the road.
She didn't know what to do about that new feeling mesh door.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sweet Munky Badger,  she looks quite happy there! 

Congrats on ALL the progress, both yours and his nibs.


----------



## LPBeier

dragnlaw said:


> LPB - why thank you - I will toast you as I raise your glass (or two)
> 
> and then....  comes the fun


LOL Love those ladies - I am the one in purple...except my glass just has grape juice


----------



## LPBeier

Today was a success! I managed to go to the vet's and get Violet's medicine, food and Monkey's treats. Then I got to the Pet food store for canned food for both and I didn't leave my keys in the ignition and drain the battery (which happened last time I picked up food from there).

The only mishap was having a sample of a brownie and now have a migraine headache the size of Texas. No, not at the pet store, I did stop in at the grocery store for a couple of items. LOL

I got a blog post written and some social media stuff taken care of so I can relax and watch Code Black now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I didn't do anything I wanted to get done today. I just am tired of being tired and in pain...I hope no one is offended by my venting. I just needed to be real and thought it was time I was completely open and honest...


Aw,* LP*, you need one of these: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We love ya even on your crabby days. Sometimes complaining about what ails makes one feel a little better. As a bonus, it just might make those of us with fewer problems consider how blessed we are.

As a plus, I'm glad to read that the brownie you sampled was in the people food store and not the pet store.  It reminds me of the time... :


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sophie looks comfie in her pen.  Good Luck tomorrow for the homecoming.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...Last night I got one too many txt's from people saying that they were going to drop by Thursday and see him.
> What's bothering me is they didn't ask! We've been on a roller coaster ride. A lot of things to do.
> I really don't want people here! It's not the time. I resent that they haven't even considered his heath and our family's needs at all!...


*Munky*, I'm glad you passed muster with the hospital folks. Must make you feel good that you are so very ready to take on fixin' your mister up. Congrats, Lady!

Now, about those intruders. If I were you, I would text back to let them know that they can visit when YOU give the OK, doctor's orders. You know if you don't reply they will consider your silence to mean it's OK to visit. Nuh-huh. When YOU say OK. If they show up at the door, either shoo them away or pretend you aren't home.  Your DH's health is more important than nosy friends. If they can't understand that, well then they just weren't good enough friends.

I say post Sophie (what a cutie!) at the door. She can bite ankles if someone's foot makes it through the doorway. BwaHaHa!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> 1.Repair man came yesterday...
> 
> 2. Turned the oven on...realize it isn't heating...
> 
> 3.  Thermostat for propane fireplace went on the whacko...
> 
> 4.  Had tires changed over...Tire light came on...take it back this Fri.
> 
> 5. To top it all off - got pneumonia...


Good Lord, *dragn*, you are the living embodiment of the saying "if it weren't for bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all".  Seems like everything is breaking for you BUT your pneumonia. I hope you and all you mechanical things are back in working order quick.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> And I graduated as a Master Food Volunteer today! It was a really fun class. DH gave me this beautiful graduation gift, signed by the author


Ooops *GG*, I had forgotten your post in the shuffle of posts by *LP,* *Munky*, and *dragn*.  Can't miss out, though, on saying "congratulations"! What a wonderful gift, too. You've got yourself one honey of a beekeeping hubby.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ooops *GG*, I had forgotten your post in the shuffle of posts by *LP,* *Munky*, and *dragn*.  Can't miss out, though, on saying "congratulations"! What a wonderful gift, too. You've got yourself one honey of a beekeeping hubby.



Thank you so much!  I had a great time in the class, learned some new things and I'm ready to start volunteering with the Family and Consumer Sciences extension agent. 

And yes, my honey is a keeper


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats GG, it makes learning so much easier when it is interesting and fun!

But now could you explain just exactly what the class was for? What did it entail?  Family and Consumer Sciences?  How to shop wisely? 

We don't have those 'extension service' offices here, or if we do I don't know what the service is called.


----------



## GotGarlic

Family and Consumer Sciences is a branch of the Cooperative Extension Service. The others are agriculture & gardening and 4-H. FCS agents, with their volunteers, educate the public on nutrition, healthy eating, movement and exercise, and personal finance. How to shop wisely and on a budget is part of it. Volunteers can get additional training on preserving food (which is my particular interest), financial counseling, exercise and some other areas. The more I learn about it, the more fascinating I find it. 

As far as I know, the United States is the only country with a federally sponsored program like this.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Thank you!* 

So often I see comments (not only on DC but other places) where they say - 'Check with your local Extension Office'.  I've never fully understood what they were. 
I know in agriculture I often will ask at my co-op a question about something and they check with an agent of some sort (usually an inspector for grains, etc).
When the reference was for something to do with cooking, which it often was, for eg. pressure cooking standards, I can't think of where we would go for info.

So, I will sleep wiser tonight.  Thank you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Family and Consumer Sciences is a branch of the Cooperative Extension Service. The others are agriculture & gardening and 4-H. FCS agents, with their volunteers, educate the public on nutrition, healthy eating, movement and exercise, and personal finance. How to shop wisely and on a budget is part of it. Volunteers can get additional training on preserving food (which is my particular interest), financial counseling, exercise and some other areas. The more I learn about it, the more fascinating I find it.
> 
> As far as I know, the United States is the only country with a federally sponsored program like this.



How fun and Congratulations!  I lived at the County Extension office while I was in 4-H.  Have stopped off to ask questions about gardening here in Goshen County.  Nice folks!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, PF! Our agents are so knowledgeable and great fun to work with. 

If anyone is interested in the history of Cooperative Extension, Wikipedia has a good article on it: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cooperative_State_Research,_Education,_and_Extension_Service

Each Cooperative Extension office is overseen by the state's land-grant university: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Land-grant_university


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> Family and Consumer Sciences is a branch of the Cooperative Extension Service. The others are agriculture & gardening and 4-H. FCS agents, with their volunteers, educate the public on nutrition, healthy eating, movement and exercise, and personal finance. How to shop wisely and on a budget is part of it. Volunteers can get additional training on preserving food (which is my particular interest), financial counseling, exercise and some other areas. The more I learn about it, the more fascinating I find it.
> .




This program sounds remarkably like the EFNEP program I used to work for;  The Expanded Food and Nutrition Education Program administered through the Cooperative Extension Service.  I worked in the homes of low income folks teaching nutrition, gardening, menu planning, grocery shopping and food preservation.  I believe this program is still in existence.  It is a paid position, if anyone is interested in checking it out for a rewarding job opportunity.


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> This program sounds remarkably like the EFNEP program I used to work for;  The Expanded Food and Nutrition Education Program administered through the Cooperative Extension Service.  I worked in the homes of low income folks teaching nutrition, gardening, menu planning, grocery shopping and food preservation.  I believe this program is still in existence.  It is a paid position, if anyone is interested in checking it out for a rewarding job opportunity.



This varies from state to state. Funding from the USDA is supplemented by funding from states and sometimes localities. As far as I know, in Virginia, the only paid education positions are the Cooperative Extension agents.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Busting Dad Out.*

Made sure the truck has plenty of gas and 2 drivers.Just in case one gets tired.

Today's the day.Were leaving now.

Munky Badger


----------



## CakePoet

Good Luck Badger


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Godspeed, Munky.  Looking forward to your report from the homefront after you get your DH settled in and you catch your breath.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1 to what CG said....check in when you get a chance, Munky Badger!  And....Sophie is sure a cutie.


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, I am chiming in a bit late but I hope everything as gone smoothly for you and your family today.


----------



## Addie

I once heard a person remark about how amazing it was the things folks do for the people they love.

No it is not! It is the normal behavior we all display for those we love and for those we see that need our help.


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for Comcast to arrive and switch us over from Verizon.


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching anxiously for my new Dyson Absolute to arrive.  Costco website was down, so I couldn't get ETA.  Took Beagle out, and it's here!  My Eureka Boss is too heavy and unwieldly, this little vac is much lighter.  It's charging now, but when I test-drove it, it's very powerful.  Pricey as all get-out, but Costco had a $110 off coupon.


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats Dawgluver.  Learn to think of it this way...  Price is relative to the ease of use, job done, back ache dispelled, annoyance banished.







Could probably think of a few more if I tried hard enough.


----------



## dragnlaw

(don't know why it didn't come thru before... sigh, sort of ruins the message doesn't it?!)


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, dragn!  I see your gif now!  Very true.  I've been excessively cheap all my life.  Now I'm old and cheap.  (Hm.  Rephrasing.  I've been a cheapskate all my life.  Not cheap.)

There's more attachments to this thing than an autobody shop.  There will be somewhat of a learning curve, I'm sure.  First thing I did after plugging it in was drop it on the floor, which let out all the dust I'd just vacuumed up during the test drive.


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> First thing I did after plugging it in was drop it on the floor,.



LOL...  I know the feeling!  I brought home my repaired vacuum after much hemming and hawing about whether or not to even fix it.  I did... and immediately dropped it down the staircase breaking the handle. 

It has been several years and wire changed once, but the handle is a piece of pvc white water pipe with several strands of picture wire threaded thru.  Works fine as long as you don't pinch the side of your hand when you carry it. (Nasty and bloody pinch, but you only do it once.)


----------



## Chef Munky

*And He's Home.*

Were thrilled that he's home. The dogs have been very careful with him, it's as though they instinctively knew where they had to be careful. Sophie couldn't wait to show him her new hide out bomb shelter.Where is she napping now?...The couch! 

He's happy to finally be in his own bed. Loved all the modifications we did for him. Were happy that life is getting back to normal.It's been nice not to have those long drives everyday.We did it gladly.

Now it's all pretty much going in for check ups and P/T appmts.
He's doing well getting around the house on his own.

Munky Badger.


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, Munky Badger,
So glad he is settling in well and that you can have your life back at least a little bit. Sending loads of love, hugs and prayers to you and yours.

LP


----------



## Andy M.

Having to learn all new channel numbers and two different types of remotes for our new Comcast service.  Two of our TVs come with voice remotes! First impression is that it's Soooo Cooool!  Second reaction is that it's not nearly as smart as Siri.

I know, I know.  First world problem.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read that things are going well Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So good to hear, Honey Munky!  We are all still here if you need us!  Extra hugs for all of you!


----------



## Dawgluver

Welcome home, Mr. Munky!  May your recovery be swift!

Whoa!  Voice remotes for TV, Andy?  I would have to spend some time messing with them.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...Whoa!  Voice remotes for TV, Andy?  I would have to spend some time messing with them.



Yup!  It's relatively new.  SO is thrilled she won't have to learn all the new channel numbers.  Just press a button and say, "CBS" etc.  You can also call out TV show names, ask for cooking shows, baseball game, etc.  It's fairly basic but fun to use.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Yup!  It's relatively new.  SO is thrilled she won't have to learn all the new channel numbers.  Just press a button and say, "CBS" etc.  You can also call out TV show names, ask for cooking shows, baseball game, etc.  It's fairly basic but fun to use.




The mind boggles.  That sounds like such fun!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> The mind boggles.  That sounds like such fun!


Yes! It does.


----------



## GotGarlic

You can download remote control apps for smartphones and tablets and use them with TVs and other electronics.


----------



## medtran49

Andy M. said:


> Having to learn all new channel numbers and two different types of remotes for our new Comcast service.  Two of our TVs come with voice remotes! First impression is that it's Soooo Cooool!  Second reaction is that it's not nearly as smart as Siri.
> 
> I know, I know.  First world problem.



We've had them since we moved and hardly ever remember to use the voice function.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky!* I'm jumping for joy over your good news!  Virtually, of course, since there is no way I can jump this old body up into the air.  Rest easy, and enjoy every minute together.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, dragn!  I see your gif now!  Very true.  I've been excessively cheap all my life.  Now I'm old and cheap.  (Hm.  Rephrasing.  I've been a cheapskate all my life.  Not cheap.)
> 
> There's more attachments to this thing than an autobody shop.  There will be somewhat of a learning curve, I'm sure.  First thing I did after plugging it in was drop it on the floor, which let out all the dust I'd just vacuumed up during the test drive.



Dawg, my girlfriend had a Dyson vacuum when they first came out. Like you she found it so heavy. She kept it in her garage which was just a small step down into the garage. She was unable to lift it. So she always had to wait until her husband was around for him to lift. Eventually, the vacuuming became his forever job. I hope you really enjoy your new toy. Happy Cleaning. 

I was smart. I have Rosie. Named after the Jetson's maid. I got myself an iRobot. Does the job for me. I no longer have any carpeting in my apartment. And she works even better now. Never misses a bit of dirt.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Were thrilled that he's home. The dogs have been very careful with him, it's as though they instinctively knew where they had to be careful. Sophie couldn't wait to show him her new hide out bomb shelter.Where is she napping now?...The couch!
> 
> He's happy to finally be in his own bed. Loved all the modifications we did for him. Were happy that life is getting back to normal.It's been nice not to have those long drives everyday.We did it gladly.
> 
> Now it's all pretty much going in for check ups and P/T appmts.
> He's doing well getting around the house on his own.
> 
> Munky Badger.



Very happy for all of you. I hope you haven't been inundated with unnecessary company and visitors.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Dawg, my girlfriend had a Dyson vacuum when they first came out. Like you she found it so heavy. She kept it in her garage which was just a small step down into the garage. She was unable to lift it. So she always had to wait until her husband was around for him to lift. Eventually, the vacuuming became his forever job. I hope you really enjoy your new toy. Happy Cleaning.
> 
> I was smart. I have Rosie. Named after the Jetson's maid. I got myself an iRobot. Does the job for me. I no longer have any carpeting in my apartment. And she works even better now. Never misses a bit of dirt.


It was Dawg's Eureka that was heavy. She replaced it with a light weight Dyson. I take it that this isn't like the heavy ones they brought out at first.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Very happy for all of you. I hope you haven't been inundated with unnecessary company and visitors.



Well, the neighbors found out. For the most part they've been pretty respectful. One was actually surprised when he answered the door.I slept right through the bell.     I'm exhausted.

The ass.... neighbors behind us hired a live band again, I swear I can't stand Mariachi music anymore. Partied until late in the night. It's now an every weekend party!

Our adopted son and his wife were home for the weekend.He loved seeing them.But yesterday was just too much for him. 2 unexpected visitors. 2 expected. 1 of the unexpected came over late at night we were already in bed. It was nice of them to bring over some dinner for us. But please don't keep pushing yourself on us when our son says were in bed. The man has had heart surgery and a stroke, can he recover in peace?

He's easily tired.naps.I practically had to force feed him yesterday.
Then he got all snappy with me when I couldn't get his B/P cup adjusted on his arm correctly. I flat out told him to stop snapping at me, " I'm a Certified wife, NOT a Certified nurse!" That snapped him out of it.

He told me it's been hard relying on help just for small things.
Well geez what's a wife and family for anyways? Gave him a big hug.

He will eventually get back to where he was. He needs to learn patience.
Reminded him of how far he's already come.

Honey Badger's up early. I had better not see anyone walking up the pathway today. I'll head them off at the pass.

It's Sunday...Are they ready for the Badger?

Munky Badger.


----------



## GotGarlic

You go, Munky Badger! Keep those people in line! And best wishes to you and your family. I know your hubby will recover well having all of you looking out for him


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> It was Dawg's Eureka that was heavy. She replaced it with a light weight Dyson. I take it that this isn't like the heavy ones they brought out at first.




You are correct, madam!  The new Dyson is a stick blender, cordless vac.  Very lightweight.  I also have a Roomba, but it's been behaving oddly lately.

Well, I'm officially a redneck.  Put a couple of 2x4s under the detached pulled off freezer door, duct taped up the sides, and lo and behold, the fridge light is now working!  I will get a new one, but still researching.  Very happy to have a next door neighbor with an empty freezer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> He's easily tired.naps.I practically had to force feed him yesterday.
> Then he got all snappy with me when I couldn't get his B/P cup adjusted on his arm correctly. I flat out told him to stop snapping at me, *" I'm a Certified wife, NOT a Certified nurse!"* That snapped him out of it.



Wonderful response!  Tell him, even nurses have a hard time with those stupid cuffs.

Get some rest, then get more rest!

Wish me luck, I start rehab on Tuesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You are correct, madam!  The new Dyson is a stick blender, cordless vac.  Very lightweight.  I also have a Roomba, but it's been behaving oddly lately.
> 
> Well, I'm officially a redneck.  Put a couple of 2x4s under the detached pulled off freezer door, duct taped up the sides, and lo and behold, the fridge light is now working!  I will get a new one, but still researching.  Very happy to have a next door neighbor with an empty freezer.



Half a redneck if you didn't use a wire hanger, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Wish me luck, I start rehab on Tuesday.


Okay:  Good luck! 

Seriously, hope all goes well for you *and your therapists*. In other words, play nice.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Half a redneck if you didn't use a wire hanger, too!




May have to use one as a shim.  Dang thing's door alarm keeps beeping periodically at me, I give the 2x4s another kick, and the light comes back on in the fridge.  No more cooking by feel!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Okay:  Good luck!
> 
> Seriously, hope all goes well for you *and your therapists*. In other words, play nice.



I always play nice, they didn't put me there...I put me there. I'm definitely ready to have my activity restrictions lifted.


----------



## LPBeier

Good luck with rehab PF.

Don't let the fridge win, DG!

I can totally relate, Munky. It was the same when Dad came home.

I am nursing a tooth/sinus ache and trying to pack another box. This is just the clean-up for pictures before we list! I don't know where all this stuff came from. Thankfully we can store stuff at TB's brother's house. We may be living there if a place isn't ready where we want to buy when this place finally sells.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, good luck with your rehab, PF!

So glad Mr. Munky is well on his way to recovery, Munky Badger!

Oh lord.  Jeff Foxworthy has nothing on me.  I'm a redneck.  The (black) duct tape was not sticking, so the freezer open door alarm would beep every few minutes.  I kept repositioning and resticking it.  Finally I got sick of it and made DH find some rope in the garage, and we tied the dang door on.  He says he tied a bowline knot, but it looks nothing like any bowline that I've ever seen, but who cares, it works.  I thought we might have one of those ratchet belt things, but we don't.  Would have to raid one of the neighbors' places.


----------



## dragnlaw

OMG..  don't know how to respond to all of these posts! 

You are all so funny! 
Dawg, Princess, LBP...  what can I say! LOL

I also agree with CG - be gentle with them in rehab!

Munky..  as GG has said,..   knock 'em down,  get'm out, and rule!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Isn't she lovely, isn't she marvelous...

The black stuff is duct tape.  The white ropey stuff is rope.  The brown things are pieces of 2x4s.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 25535
> 
> Isn't she lovely, isn't she marvelous...
> 
> The black stuff is duct tape. The white ropey stuff is rope. The brown things are pieces of 2x4s.


 
Redneck...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Everyone...now I hope I get a good therapist who has a sense of humor and is smart.  If I'm really lucky they will like Star Wars AND Lord of the Rings.


----------



## CakePoet

PrincessFiona&0,   dawgluver  is no redneck...  She is using  duct ape, the ultimate survival tool, that is sophisticated.  If only rope and plank, yes then redneck, but now she is a sophisticated lady.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawg knows I love her, even if she is a Redneck...I'll go for Sophisticated Redneck, black duct tape is so chic.


----------



## CakePoet

Black duct tape is soo 2016  fall fashion!  It so  hobo chic and  Sophisticated Bohemian  . 

It is the new in thing  for  kitchen designs.

Because every one knows that   silver duct tape is so 2015  retro chic and that  so NO EWW..  

Can I pulled  off  designer nut?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CakePoet said:


> Black duct tape is soo 2016 fall fashion! It so hobo chic and Sophisticated Bohemian .
> 
> It is the new in thing for kitchen designs.
> 
> Because every one knows that silver duct tape is so 2015 retro chic and that so NO EWW..
> 
> Can I pulled off designer nut?


 
Yes, it's kind of scary, you nailed it!  LOL!


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed.  I pride myself on my sophistification, y'all.  Black duct tape is the new silver when it comes to refrigerators.


----------



## GotGarlic

Um. This is Bohemian duct tape. Would be so pretty on a white fridge.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Um. This is Bohemian duct tape. Would be so pretty on a white fridge.




I like it!  Can you get matching rope and 2x4s?  I may not have to replace the fridge after all!


----------



## CakePoet

Yeah and of course the plank was organic grown and carefully and lovingly hugged. Yes, I have watch a program about organic building homes.


----------



## Dawgluver

I always hug my planks.


----------



## CakePoet

Plankhugging for fun and profit, book out now by Dawgluver.  

How to make you plank feel loved and the right way to hug it.


----------



## LPBeier

You guys are killing me! 

DL, I wasn't born at the time but my family has told great stories of a car they had. My sister was encouraged to chew bubble gum, which they would then use to patch parts of the car! Maybe some pink Double Bubble might work well with your black duct tape!


----------



## Dawgluver

No, LP, pink Double Bubble would be tacky.  We're all about class here along the river.  As demonstrated by my elegant taste in duct tape.


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I spent the afternoon at my sister's home.  She needed a new cordless phone system so I helped her pick it out, load the phone numbers, record a greeting and install them.  

It's annoying how archaic the data entry system is for these phones.  It's like using an old flip phone to enter letters and numbers.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> No, LP, pink Double Bubble would be tacky.  We're all about class here along the river.  As demonstrated by my elegant taste in duct tape.


No problem and I hope you were not offended. You have to realize that was the Canadian prairies in the 50's. First, there was no duct tape and second, the car was (wait for it)... a purple Edsel! 

Like this without the flames


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> No problem and I hope you were not offended. You have to realize that was the Canadian prairies in the 50's. First, there was no duct tape and second, the car was (wait for it)... a purple Edsel!
> 
> 
> 
> Like this without the flames




Oh heavens no!  No offense taken!  Bubble gum would be "tacky" (as in sticky).  My humor may be a bit weird at times.  OK, most of the time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.  I pride myself on my sophistification, y'all.  Black duct tape is the new silver when it comes to refrigerators.


*Dawg*, you need to get seasonal. For now you need Halloween themed tape:








Then you need to move on to turkeys, then Santa and Christmas trees, then Valentine's, etc...


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm.  Spiders and skulls duct tapes interest me, CG.  They would be up year-round though.

Sigh.  I need to bite the ice cube and go shopping for a new fridge.  The ice maker seems to have bitten the dust now too, though now I can see what's in the fridge thanks to rope, 2x4s, and duct tape that allow the fridge light to come on.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg.....gotta hand it to ya for being so creative. But yeah...looks like a new fridge is in order. Sorry....I know that's a pain. Things just don't last like they used to. Grrr....! 

As for the duct tape, I kind of like this one. It matches my cool weather comfies and slippers.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hm.  Looks like camo, Cheryl!   Though I like leopard too.  More of a skull and spider girl myself.

I'll probably check the local Menards first, though I'm not looking forward to the hassle of hauling out, rewiring, repiping, and replacing.

As long as I have a neighbor with a (formerly) empty freezer he wasn't using, who lives 50 feet away, and I have his garage code, I'm not in any rush.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a nice neighbor!   I hope you find a good fridge replacement, and that it's a relatively painless installation.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cheryl!  Yes, we take care of each other.  His daughters were sort of my daughters when they were growing up.  My little garden "helpers".

They're both successful adults now, and still remember the gardening stuff I taught them!


----------



## Cheryl J

Ohhhh....what a great story!   That's awesome, Dawg.


----------



## Cheryl J

There's probably an old "Good night" thread somewhere....but I'm too tired to look for it.  It's only 9PM here but I was up at 4AM and the recliner is calling my name.  Nitey, all!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hm.  Looks like camo, Cheryl!   Though I like leopard too.  More of a skull and spider girl myself.
> 
> I'll probably check the local Menards first, though I'm not looking forward to the hassle of hauling out, rewiring, repiping, and replacing.
> 
> As long as I have a neighbor with a (formerly) empty freezer he wasn't using, who lives 50 feet away, and I have his garage code, I'm not in any rush.



I'll be using this pattern to fix the seat of a stool for the kitchen:


----------



## GotGarlic

Oooohh, I love that, PF! So pretty


----------



## JoAnn L.

PF~How cool is that. Love it!


----------



## Chef Munky

Just now noticed my names been changed.When did that happen?
Awe, "Honey Badger" 

Ok, who won the bet on when is she going to get out of the fog and notice the change? LOL!! 

Awesome change. Thank you.

Munky Badger.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be using this pattern to fix the seat of a stool for the kitchen:




Now that's some mighty purty duct tape, PF.  You too are a sophistimicated redneck.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Just now noticed my names been changed.When did that happen?
> Awe, "Honey Badger"
> 
> Ok, who won the bet on when is she going to get out of the fog and notice the change? LOL!!
> 
> Awesome change. Thank you.
> 
> Munky Badger.


 
Perfect!!    When I first looked I said to myself...hmmm...it still says Chef Munky.  Then I looked UNDER your name.


----------



## Cheryl J

Love the galaxy Duct tape, too!


----------



## Cheryl J

***yaaawwwn**

I actually fell asleep watching the "D" word this evening ...woke up, had a snack, a glass of milk, posted once or twice here, and now headed for the recliner. Nitey night!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yep, we may need a "Good Night Sweetheart, Well, It's Time to Go".


----------



## Andy M.

We definitely need a "GoodNight Sweetheart"!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4p9RSShJcA


----------



## Chef Munky

Going through different sections here looking for something that Mr.Munky can eat today.

I blew it last night. Feel really bad about it.

The new rules are sense his stroke is NOT to talk or ask the person questions.They need to think about what they are chewing on. Textures and such. 
What did I do as he was taking a bite? Asked him a stupid question. I forgot that golden rule.He bit hard right through his tongue.WOW he jumped back in pain said a few things not to be repeated.I jumped, got nervous, didn't even finish my plate and left the table.He refused ice chips.After that I just stayed away until it was time for him to take his meds.I help him with that.

It's been hard trying to figure out what he can and can't have.
I'm sure it's been more difficult for him to live with.


----------



## CakePoet

Chef Munky:  we make thick  smooth fruit soups here in Sweden, but you need potato starch flour  for it. I it a common pick me up for people with stroke and any one


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Just now noticed my names been changed.When did that happen?
> Awe, "Honey Badger"
> 
> Ok, who won the bet on when is she going to get out of the fog and notice the change? LOL!!
> 
> Awesome change. Thank you.
> 
> Munky Badger.


It's been going on for a couple weeks...

No bets, but you have been just a little distracted lately.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Now that's some mighty purty duct tape, PF.  You too are a sophistimicated redneck.



Wish I had a picture of the car bumper work I did...silver duct tape and a wire hanger, kept that booger on.

The Galaxy tape will be woven on to the seat and back of a black Cosco stool.  I may cushionize the seat before taping.  Pictures when I am done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Going through different sections here looking for something that Mr.Munky can eat today.
> 
> *I blew it last night. Feel really bad about it.*
> 
> The new rules are sense his stroke is NOT to talk or ask the person questions.They need to think about what they are chewing on. Textures and such.
> What did I do as he was taking a bite? Asked him a stupid question. I forgot that golden rule.He bit hard right through his tongue.WOW he jumped back in pain said a few things not to be repeated.I jumped, got nervous, didn't even finish my plate and left the table.He refused ice chips.After that I just stayed away until it was time for him to take his meds.I help him with that.
> 
> It's been hard trying to figure out what he can and can't have.
> I'm sure it's been more difficult for him to live with.



Don't feel bad, it happens.  You were just trying to be conversational and forgot the rules had changed.  Stuff happens, you must have been quite relaxed to forget, that means you are feeling less stress.  That is good for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Went to H-Mart (Asian Market) in Denver yesterday with Mom and Dad.  We didn't get home until 12:30 last night, we had fun and I found lots of different foods.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Went to H-Mart (Asian Market) in Denver yesterday with Mom and Dad.  We didn't get home until 12:30 last night, we had fun and I found lots of different foods.



We have an H-Mart about 25-30 minutes away.  It's a fascinating place to shop.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Chef Munky:  we make thick  smooth fruit soups here in Sweden, but you need potato starch flour  for it. I it a common pick me up for people with stroke and any one


When my mum couldn't find potato starch (not nearly as common on the left side of the pond as in Scandinavia), she would use corn starch.


----------



## CakePoet

Taxlady: but sadly it makes things  different in texture.  It easy to make too. I have  the recipe some where in the 300 books I have.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wish I had a picture of the car bumper work I did...silver duct tape and a wire hanger, kept that booger on.
> 
> The Galaxy tape will be woven on to the seat and back of a black Cosco stool.  I may cushionize the seat before taping.  Pictures when I am done.




I used to make duct tape wallets and purses when the only color we had was silver.  Great gifts.  Even taught a "how to" class to behavior disordered students.  That duct tape would make a gorgeous wallet or purse.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Taxlady: but sadly it makes things  different in texture.  It easy to make too. I have  the recipe some where in the 300 books I have.



Since Munky's DH doesn't know what the texture is supposed to be like, it's probably a reasonable substitute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> We have an H-Mart about 25-30 minutes away.  It's a fascinating place to shop.



I bought chicken feet for soup, salmon bellies to fry crisp and snack on. Fresh Mackerel.  Black soy sauce of the brand Powerplantop said he gets.  The prices were unbelievable!  Industrial size sesame oil...

Then we stopped at Costco...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I bought chicken feet for soup, salmon bellies to fry crisp and snack on. Fresh Mackerel.  Black soy sauce of the brand Powerplantop said he gets.  The prices were unbelievable!  Industrial size sesame oil...
> 
> Then we stopped at Costco...




Holy buckets.  You lost me with chicken feet.  I was traumatized by one in first grade.

I agree with sesame oil and soy sauce.

Do not know how anyone can stop at Costco without spending at least $300.  You're a better man than I, Gunga Din.  Or PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was cleared by the surgeon today for "Activity as tolerated"...now I have to do yard work...

Stopped by Mom and Dad's...was in the back of the Subaru digging out a Milkbone for Jethro; I closed the hatch door, hitting myself in the face with the stupid door.  Didn't break my glasses, but I have lovely scrapes and bruising.  Brilliant...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Holy buckets.  You lost me with chicken feet.  I was traumatized by one in first grade.
> 
> I agree with sesame oil and soy sauce.
> 
> Do not know how anyone can stop at Costco without spending at least $300.  You're a better man than I, Gunga Din.  Or PF.



My Costco bill was over $400...but I got stocked up on things we use.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was cleared by the surgeon today for "Activity as tolerated"...now I have to do yard work...
> 
> Stopped by Mom and Dad's...was in the back of the Subaru digging out a Milkbone for Jethro; I closed the hatch door, hitting myself in the face with the stupid door.  Didn't break my glasses, but I have lovely scrapes and bruising.  Brilliant...




You need to quit doing that, PF.  Oh, yeah, you already knew that...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, I bet your DH knows you were just trying to act like normal. He's probably more angry with himself for having that danged stroke than with anything you could say or do. Hang in there, things will be better.  ((hugs))

Good news on the "cleared for activity", *PF*. Just don't overdo. You know, by bonking yourself on the head and stuff.

H-Mart is a pilgrimage for us - nearly an hour drive. We haven't gone for so long I can't find my "must buy" list. *PF*, what is the name of that black soy sauce, please and thank you. I had it written down somewhere...

********************

I'm trying to unwind by giving myself an alcohol rubdown...from the inside (got a glass of wine at my side). I spent half the afternoon and a good chunk of the evening clothes and shoe shopping.  I hate to clothes shop, despise shoe shopping. At least I came home with two pair of shoes that might work (Saucony sports shoes and Earth Origins walking sandals). Got four winter tops - two lightweight sweaters and 2 mock turtlenecks. I should be set for the next 2-3 years. Did I mention I really don't like to shop for clothes and shoes?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Costco bill was over $400...but I got stocked up on things we use.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was cleared by the surgeon today for "Activity as tolerated"...now I have to do yard work...
> 
> Stopped by Mom and Dad's...was in the back of the Subaru digging out a Milkbone for Jethro; I closed the hatch door, hitting myself in the face with the stupid door.  Didn't break my glasses, but I have lovely scrapes and bruising.  Brilliant...



Congrats, PF, on the activity as tolerated. However, I wouldn't tolerate getting hit with car doors! Hit it back next time!

$400? I have been known to get up to $800 at Costco if I haven't been for awhile...


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Munky*, I bet your DH knows you were just trying to act like normal. He's probably more angry with himself for having that danged stroke than with anything you could say or do. Hang in there, things will be better.  ((hugs))
> 
> Good news on the "cleared for activity", *PF*. Just don't overdo. You know, by bonking yourself on the head and stuff.
> 
> H-Mart is a pilgrimage for us - nearly an hour drive. We haven't gone for so long I can't find my "must buy" list. *PF*, what is the name of that black soy sauce, please and thank you. I had it written down somewhere...
> 
> ********************
> 
> I'm trying to unwind by giving myself an alcohol rubdown...from the inside (got a glass of wine at my side). I spent half the afternoon and a good chunk of the evening clothes and shoe shopping.  I hate to clothes shop, despise shoe shopping. At least I came home with two pair of shoes that might work (Saucony sports shoes and Earth Origins walking sandals). Got four winter tops - two lightweight sweaters and 2 mock turtlenecks. I should be set for the next 2-3 years. Did I mention I really don't like to shop for clothes and shoes?



I LOVE my Saucony sneakers. I have two pair (1 blue and 1 purple). 

I like H-Mart also. I like to get the big bottles of toasted sesame seeds, bean sprouts, snow peas and the packages of cut ribs. They are so good for BBQ ribs and I don't have to clean a rack or cut them into pieces. They get nice and browned on all sides. I have a bottle of the dark soy sauce. I think it's just called dark soy sauce but I'm not sure. I also like the tub of fermented black bean paste.


----------



## dragnlaw

In Canada we have "Bulk Barns" where you can buy a gazillion different flours.  I seem to have a little bit of all of them, including Potato Starch and Potato Flour.  I often use them to 'bread' meats and vegies for stir frys. 

Anyplace that sells different flours, especially for gluten-free recipes will have them.  Bob's Red Mill or King What'ssname.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> You need to quit doing that, PF.  Oh, yeah, you already knew that...



But...it feels so good when I stop...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good news on the "cleared for activity", *PF*. Just don't overdo. You know, by bonking yourself on the head and stuff.
> 
> H-Mart is a pilgrimage for us - nearly an hour drive. We haven't gone for so long I can't find my "must buy" list. *PF*, what is the name of that black soy sauce, please and thank you. I had it written down somewhere...



_Happy Boy Brand_ Black Soy Sauce.  Also found the _Red Boat_ Fish Sauce.




Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm trying to unwind by giving myself an alcohol rubdown...from the inside (got a glass of wine at my side). I spent half the afternoon and a good chunk of the evening clothes and shoe shopping.  I hate to clothes shop, despise shoe shopping. At least I came home with two pair of shoes that might work (Saucony sports shoes and Earth Origins walking sandals). Got four winter tops - two lightweight sweaters and 2 mock turtlenecks. I should be set for the next 2-3 years. Did I mention I really don't like to shop for clothes and shoes?



I got a pair of the Sketchers Flex, very nice.  Also picked up a couple merino wool tops and a silky, flowy top for dress up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Congrats, PF, on the activity as tolerated. However, I wouldn't tolerate getting hit with car doors! Hit it back next time!
> 
> $400? I have been known to get up to $800 at Costco if I haven't been for awhile...



The hatch missed my head by a nose...

I didn't snack my way through the samples, that cut way down on food purchases, also I don't eat the same way I did a year ago. That cut down on silly food purchases.

Costco is now carrying the_ Columbus_ brand of pastrami and turkey with no nitrates/nitrites, also found some nice breakfast sausage without nitrates/nitrites, locally produced in Greeley, CO.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

msmofet said:


> I LOVE my Saucony sneakers. I have two pair (1 blue and 1 purple).
> 
> I like H-Mart also. I like to get the big bottles of toasted sesame seeds, bean sprouts, snow peas and the packages of cut ribs. They are so good for BBQ ribs and I don't have to clean a rack or cut them into pieces. They get nice and browned on all sides. I have a bottle of the dark soy sauce. I think it's just called dark soy sauce but I'm not sure. I also like the tub of fermented black bean paste.



First time I was ever in a H-Mart.  I took my own Korean/Chinese translator (Dad) along. I supplied minimal assist with Japanese.  I did manage to stay away from the teapots, teacups and Bento boxes.  I look at this trip as a scouting expedition, now I know where to go for items I use.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> In Canada we have "Bulk Barns" where you can buy a gazillion different flours.  I seem to have a little bit of all of them, including Potato Starch and Potato Flour.  I often use them to 'bread' meats and vegies for stir frys.
> 
> Anyplace that sells different flours, especially for gluten-free recipes will have them.  Bob's Red Mill or King What'ssname.



I get most of my flours from King Arthur, love the quality and consistency.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Costco is now carrying the_ Columbus_ brand of pastrami and turkey with no nitrates/nitrites, also found some nice breakfast sausage without nitrates/nitrites, locally produced in Greeley, CO.



It is hard to find meats without nitrates/nitrites - another VERY big irritant for me.  Swells up my sinuses the next day, I become a yechhy squiinty eyed monster.

I don't belong to Costco but go with a friend once in a while - I will have to check it out.
They have a brand of Parmigiana Reggiano that I just adore!


----------



## CakePoet

Cooking Goddess, I know the feeling.  In  Sweden , my size is hard, because plus size clothes are either made for giants, I am not  joking, to fit in I need to be at list  4 inches taller then I am  or  for  balls with no breast or shapes.  And  I have tiny  waist compare to my huge hips, big round pillows on the front and my GOD how hard it is to find anything that fits at all.   Sure an army tent might be sexy to some but not me and  I still dont  grasp why they think women of my size sports muffins when most of us has at least buns or melons.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Cooking Goddess, I know the feeling.  In  Sweden , my size is hard, because plus size clothes are either made for giants, I am not  joking, to fit in I need to be at list  4 inches taller then I am  or  for  balls with no breast or shapes.  And  I have tiny  waist compare to my huge hips, big round pillows on the front and my GOD how hard it is to find anything that fits at all.   Sure an army tent might be sexy to some but not me and  I still dont  grasp why they think women of my size sports muffins when most of us has at least buns or melons.


So, you're telling us you are voluptuous. 

Scandinavian women don't, on average, seem to have much in the breast department. Sort of 9 out of 10 are small breasted and #10 makes up for the rest. When I lived in Denmark, I wore a B bra cup. I could hardly ever find a blouse where the "booby button" would stay closed.


----------



## CakePoet

taxlady:  Voluptuous as a walrus. 

That is odd because B is the most common breast size and C isnt that uncommon either, but I land on G. 

I even know skinny girls have the boob or hip problem which is weird.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> taxlady:  Voluptuous as a walrus.
> 
> That is odd because B is the most common breast size and C isnt that uncommon either, but I land on G.
> 
> I even know skinny girls have the boob or hip problem which is weird.


This was back in the '70s. People were, in general, thinner back then. That would affect breast size.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's been going on for a couple weeks...
> 
> No bets, but you have been just a little distracted lately.



You guys should have been taking bets..
It took me long enough to wake up and see that.Did a double check..Did I just see that?

It's cool though. Thank you 

Munky Badger.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Munky*, I bet your DH knows you were just trying to act like normal. He's probably more angry with himself for having that danged stroke than with anything you could say or do. Hang in there, things will be better.  ((hugs))
> 
> 
> ********************
> 
> I'm trying to unwind by giving myself an alcohol rubdown...from the inside (got a glass of wine at my side). I spent half the afternoon and a good chunk of the evening clothes and shoe shopping.  I hate to clothes shop, despise shoe shopping. At least I came home with two pair of shoes that might work (Saucony sports shoes and Earth Origins walking sandals). Got four winter tops - two lightweight sweaters and 2 mock turtlenecks. I should be set for the next 2-3 years. Did I mention I really don't like to shop for clothes and shoes?



I know things will get better.It's   only been a week.
Were all on a learning curve.I'll be reading a magazine at the table for a while.That will stop my chattering

I like your W/T lesson. You know I just might practice that tonight.Before I go to bed.

After I clean my desk, computer area of all this collective clutter. Amazing what a few weeks away will do.

Munky Badger


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The hatch missed my head by a nose...
> 
> I didn't snack my way through the samples, that cut way down on food purchases, also I don't eat the same way I did a year ago. That cut down on silly food purchases.
> 
> Costco is now carrying the_ Columbus_ brand of pastrami and turkey with no nitrates/nitrites, also found some nice breakfast sausage without nitrates/nitrites, locally produced in Greeley, CO.


I find that because we eat clean, gluten free, etc. I am buying more meat and produce from Costco because I CAN get the quality items that don't contain items we can't eat. That drives the bill up; however, the $800 is only every few months because I portion out the meats and freeze them. 

As for flours we have an organic store very close that sells good quality for an okay price.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm on rest duty today! 

We are going for dinner at one of TB's Colleague's house tomorrow and it is a bit of a drive (an hour and a half) each direction. This driver just retired, though she is taking the odd casual shift. I have never met her and her hubby, but the Chief dispatcher and her SO are going and I know both of them well.

I have just decided that I will do whatever it takes to prepare for social events rather than sit around at home isolated. My reunion went well so we will try this one.


----------



## taxlady

We seldom get as much as $300 worth of stuff at Costco. Even that is a PITA to schlep up the stairs from the basement garage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We seldom get as much as $300 worth of stuff at Costco. Even that is a PITA to schlep up the stairs from the basement garage.



I'd have been good if I had stayed away from the cheese...


----------



## Andy M.

Our Costco is closer than our supermarket. We go there about once a month so we don't tend to run up a big bill. I should ask them how much I spent in the last year.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Our Costco is closer than our supermarket. We go there about once a month so we don't tend to run up a big bill. I should ask them how much I spent in the last year.


They even have that info, well at least in Canada. I have the Executive membership and when they talked me into that, they showed me what I had spent in the past year and what the 2% would be, so I would know if it was worth the extra $50/year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*CakePoet*, I can wear off-the-rack clothes. I just don't like the process of looking for something, trying it on, etc. NOT a girly-girl here. But let me loose in a grocery store or home improvement center...



PrincessFiona60 said:


> _Happy Boy Brand_ Black Soy Sauce...I got a pair of the Sketchers Flex, very nice...


"Happy Boy". Thanks!
I bought a pair of Sketchers Flex. They were very comfy, but after a month and a half or so my foot felt sloppy in the right heel. When I took them off and put them on the steps to take up to the bedroom, I noticed that the right shoe looked way wider in the heel part of the right vamp than it did on the left shoe. I tucked them into the closet and keep forgetting to write an email to Sketchers. One of these days...:



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get most of my flours from King Arthur, love the quality and consistency.


It's my favorite commercial brand, too. I did buy a couple pounds each of flour made from heritage wheats when we shopped at an Amish bulk store. I was very happy with the results in those two loaves of bread a few weeks back.



Chef Munky said:


> ...I like your W/T lesson. You know I just might practice that tonight.Before I go to bed...


"W/T"? I'm guessing the first letter is for "wine", but beyond that I'm confused. Maybe "therapy"?


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  I'm tall and scrawny.  My issue is getting pants and sleeves long enough, and fitting a tall, skinny body with no butt.   Eddie Bauer used to have the perfect jeans for tall scrawny women, but they seem to have discontinued them.  Thankfully I'd ordered 4 pairs before they did that.

Just chores around the house today.


----------



## CakePoet

Cooking Goddess: I am the same! Oh and I also go nuts at IKEA , but that is normal isnt it?


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> They even have that info, well at least in Canada. I have the Executive membership and when they talked me into that, they showed me what I had spent in the past year and what the 2% would be, so I would know if it was worth the extra $50/year.



We have that membership as well. When we were buying for the business and for our youth group the 2% was huge. Now it pays for the membership (including the extra $50).


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> I'm on rest duty today!
> 
> We are going for dinner at one of TB's Colleague's house tomorrow and it is a bit of a drive (an hour and a half) each direction. This driver just retired, though she is taking the odd casual shift. I have never met her and her hubby, but the Chief dispatcher and her SO are going and I know both of them well.
> 
> I have just decided that I will do whatever it takes to prepare for social events rather than sit around at home isolated. My reunion went well so we will try this one.



Dinner got postponed to next week so last night I started the stove. For a cook I am appalled at how dirty my stove is. The burner area is done as is the control panel. Today I will get the oven ready and do the auto clean. I will still have to do some by hand, but this will help a lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to go out to dinner; my BFF from second grade is taking us out to a steakhouse.  Next week is her birthday and we will take her out...


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Cooking Goddess: I am the same! Oh and I also go nuts at IKEA , but that is normal isnt it?



I've never been to Ikea. From what I've seen, it's not my style. Guess I'm not normal


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I've never been to Ikea. From what I've seen, it's not my style. Guess I'm not normal


I never thought you were normal.  I'm not normal and almost none of my friends are.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I never thought you were normal.  I'm not normal and almost none of my friends are.



Hee hee! I feel the same way about you, sweetie


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I've never been to Ikea. From what I've seen, it's not my style. Guess I'm not normal


Normal?  What's "normal"? 

Ikea is a great place to get exercise and have look-sees at interesting stuff. It's almost 70 miles for us to the nearest, so I think we've been there twice. Both times Ikea was the "while we're in the area..." stop since we had planned on going elsewhere out that way. I can count the number of purchases on one hand, and they were small items. I really liked the wine stoppers I bought, though. They were deedle-boppers!


----------



## taxlady

Even if you don't like Ikea furniture, there's loads of other stuff. The kitchen department is definitely worth a visit. They have the best deal I have seen on white tea towels, with a red stripe on either side and nice big loops to hang them up. Good prices on candles and the little tea light candles. Some really nice candle holders too. I buy all my duvet covers there. Most reasonable price I have found and big selection.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't feel bad, it happens.  You were just trying to be conversational and forgot the rules had changed.  Stuff happens, you must have been quite relaxed to forget, that means you are feeling less stress.  That is good for you!



Hey Mrs. Honey Badger, stop beating yourself up. We all make mistakes. You have been handed by God to perform a Herculean task that you were trained for in just a few short lessons. Listen to Nurse Princess. She deals with these problems every work day. A very wise person.

And remember, just because he is now home, doesn't mean our prayers have stopped for the both of you.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was cleared by the surgeon today for "Activity as tolerated"...now I have to do yard work...
> 
> Stopped by Mom and Dad's...was in the back of the Subaru digging out a Milkbone for Jethro; I closed the hatch door, hitting myself in the face with the stupid door.  Didn't break my glasses, but I have lovely scrapes and bruising.  Brilliant...



Ouch!!! Sounds like some of the things I do to myself.


----------



## CakePoet

taxlady: I dont live far from original IKEA, I do like some of their stainless steal pots and pans. I have perk with living next to the  original IKEA, they have  store that sells  things cheaper and also test object that didnt go to in to stores.


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> I've never been to Ikea. From what I've seen, it's not my style. Guess I'm not normal


 
I'm not fond of their furniture, but storage and shelving units are pretty good deals and sturdy.  You should see some of the hacks people have done with their basic bookshelves.  ABSOLUTELY gorgeous.  

We've been looking at dishes since our current set is getting a lot of chips and a couple of the plates have small surface cracks.  We've been thinking about getting squarish plates/bowls instead of rounds and Ikea has a couple of nice sets we'll probably go look at.  The big thing I don't like is that you have to go through the entire store.  It's not set up like a normal department store.  You have to follow a little path that meanders through the whole store and there aren't any shortcuts.  

Restaurant Depot has a couple of nice designs but you have to buy so many.  Dinner plates come in a dozen or 2 dozen, small plates and bowls come in 2 dozen.  It would take us forever to use up those dishes considering that we've had these last ones for probably 7-8 years and we've still got 6 usable plates out of the original 8.  We'd be long tired of looking at them (which is also pretty much the case with the set we have now) before they got used up.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting her playing on the computer listening to Juan Diego Florez sing one opera aria after another on YouTube. I would gladly sell the blood of a bat and the eye if a newt to be able to see a concert of his. At 6:45 a.m. I should still be sleeping.


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> I'm not normal and almost none of my friends are.



*taxy!*  hope I'm part of the _almost_! on second thought, guess not...  sigh...

*Addie* I was up at 5:45.  Not complaining as it could have been 4:45. But still wish I was still snoring.  It is STILL not light out, yech!


----------



## dragnlaw

*medtran* I have a system I'm using now for dishes.  
Buy only sets of 4. 
Don't buy sets with saucers for the cups. 
Don't pay over $40 for the set ($50 max if you really like them).  
Buy a new set every time you get the blues.  *or*
Buy a set of 4 place mats *or* napkins to match one of the above.

If you have 4 people at the table you have enough.
If you have 6 people at the table you use 3 & 3. ..  etc.
If you have an odd nbr.  that person has to eat alone in the kitchen.

and last but not least - never buy corelle or whatever it's called or the other one - they never break and you will be wishing for a sinkhole to dump them in when you can't stand to look at them anymore!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ive never been to an IKEA. But my wife and I decided to go into a Bed Bath and Beyond. Well she decided to go in. I decided to join her because it was exactly zero degrees out side, in Sioux Falls South Dakota and I didn't want to wait in the car. 

Now if they would have told me the the Beyond in Bed bath and beyond meant kitchen stuff I wold have beaten her to the door. I have a new favorite store that I cant go into because I would spend my pay check.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> *** I have a new favorite store that I cant go into because I would spend my pay check.



Poor You! 

But look at it this way...   think of the new Christmas List you can hand to the family that isn't a pair of socks, whitie tighties, wrench set, wire cutters or leather work gloves.


----------



## msmofet

I've never been to Ilea either.


----------



## msmofet

Chilly this morning. I didn't sleep much last night. I may take a nap before or after a TJ run (I need some baby spinach).


----------



## CarolPa

My DH hates Bed Bath and Beyond.  I'm not allowed to shop in any store that does not have a tool or auto supplies department.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just got our Chromecast installed on my new smartphone and I'm watching Chef John's Food Wishes cast from Netflix onto the TV. 

We just got a Roku unit and are hoping to get rid of cable TV, but so far, we haven't figured out how to get all the networks we want for less money each month. A work in progress. Meanwhile, I started watching Downton Abbey last night  Yes, I'm late to the bandwagon


----------



## Andy M.

On those occasions when SO wants to go to BB&B, she knows she can find me in the kitchen section.  

But the really good places to kitchen shop are in the outlet malls where there are two or more different kitchen stores such as LeCrueset, Henckels, Williams-Sonoma, along with some less well-known stores.  

Of course, restaurant supply stores are a whole different animal.


----------



## Chef Munky

Having 1 more cup of coffee before I take on the job of defrosting the freezer in the garage.
Had to fight the ice accumulated on the racks just to put a small container of ice cream in it.

It's what I get for letting it get out of hand.Lesson learned.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> I'm not fond of their furniture, but storage and shelving units are pretty good deals and sturdy.  You should see some of the hacks people have done with their basic bookshelves.  ABSOLUTELY gorgeous.
> 
> We've been looking at dishes since our current set is getting a lot of chips and a couple of the plates have small surface cracks.  We've been thinking about getting squarish plates/bowls instead of rounds and Ikea has a couple of nice sets we'll probably go look at.  The big thing I don't like is that you have to go through the entire store.  It's not set up like a normal department store.  You have to follow a little path that meanders through the whole store and there aren't any shortcuts.
> 
> Restaurant Depot has a couple of nice designs but you have to buy so many.  Dinner plates come in a dozen or 2 dozen, small plates and bowls come in 2 dozen.  It would take us forever to use up those dishes considering that we've had these last ones for probably 7-8 years and we've still got 6 usable plates out of the original 8.  We'd be long tired of looking at them (which is also pretty much the case with the set we have now) before they got used up.



Try TJ Maxx or Ross Dress for Less for dishes.  They have all kinds.  Sometimes they have open stock sets so you can get just what you want in a small quantity.  I usually pick up two of each of the open stock.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last day of vacation, I guess I need to do some laundry, wash some dishes...all the real fun stuff I let go for the week.


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> ...and last but not least - never buy corelle or whatever it's called or the other one - they never break and you will be wishing for a sinkhole to dump them in when you can't stand to look at them anymore!



I have to use Corelle. I rely on their toughness and light weight.  I'm way to rough on dishes and it's not likely I'll change at this advanced age.  Corelle is the only way I can survive in the kitchen.  Besides, Walmart has open stock Corelle if I need to replace or get extras.


----------



## taxlady

I still have Duralex dishes that I bought in the 70s. I'm delighted that they last this long. I'm missing a few, but I have replaced some of the missing small plates at second hand stores.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have Noritake stoneware I got back in the '80s.  Indestructable.  No chips, no breakage.  It's plain and neutral looking, but works great in the microwave, oven, any heat source really.  The pattern was discontinued many years ago.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> *medtran* I have a system I'm using now for dishes.
> Buy only sets of 4.
> Don't buy sets with saucers for the cups.
> Don't pay over $40 for the set ($50 max if you really like them).
> Buy a new set every time you get the blues.  *or*
> Buy a set of 4 place mats *or* napkins to match one of the above.
> 
> If you have 4 people at the table you have enough.
> If you have 6 people at the table you use 3 & 3. ..  etc.
> If you have an odd nbr.  that person has to eat alone in the kitchen.
> 
> and last but not least -* never buy corelle *or whatever it's called or the other one - they never break and you will be wishing for a sinkhole to dump them in when you can't stand to look at them anymore!



I just bought a set of Corelle. Four dinner plates, four coffee mugs, four cereal bowls and that is it for me. It is all I need. I gave all my stoneware Weeping Willow dishes to the church. They just got to be too heavy for my arthritic hands. I am not sure what "the other one" is, but if I can lift it without have pain, then I am interested.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just wanted to comment on IKEA....I've only been a couple of times, as the closest one is down in Burbank which is a good 3 hour drive from here.  (and crazy traffic in Burbank ) I went with my daughter who lives in Valencia a few years ago - we spent half the day there browsing around and picking up a few things.  We took the grandsons - IKEA is very kid friendly and they have toy areas and tiny kitchens for the littles set up randomly throughout the store.  They loved using the map and following the stamped arrows on the ground, pretending they were on a treasure hunt. 

Plus, the in-store restaurant serves some pretty darn good food.  

Not crazy about their furniture either but as Taxy mentioned, they have lots of textiles, accent decorating items such as picture frames and candles, etc., for *great* prices.  (Taxy - I have those tea towels you mentioned - white with red border stripes.  Love them, they remind me of my grandma's kitchen...)

I picked up a set of these stoneware dishes severals years back that I *LOVE.  *I'm partial to plain white dishes, and the plates are a nice 11" wide which is great for Thanksgiving and Christmas dinners. $20 for an 18 piece set.  The bowls are nice and deep and perfect for dips. 

FÄRGRIK 18-piece dinnerware set - IKEA

For my dinners, I usually use either the 8" salad plates, or my white Corelle.


----------



## Addie

I am going to miss my salad plates. I can't remember the last time I ate from a full sized dinner plate. I don't know what size the Corelle dinner plates are. But they don't look much bigger than the salad plates I donated to the church for the Fall Fair.


----------



## GotGarlic

The nearest Ikea to me is also about three hours away, just south of Washington, DC, whose traffic rivals LA's. We don't get up there very often. But I'll keep it in mind next time we go.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm not sure we even have an Ikea anywhere around here, unless there's one in Chicago or Minneapolis.  Further than I want to drive.  I tend to build my own shelves and small furniture.  I'd probably spend too much time in the kitchen section, buying stuff I don't need.

Nice day here.  I dug up my purple dracena, potted it, and brought it in.  Sometimes they're hard to find in the spring at the garden centers, so I just save mine year to year.  They make nice houseplants, though mine's looking a bit chewed up and ratty and I'll have to pick the fallen leaves out of it.  I'm debating about my three huge, elderly and decrepit hibiscus, should I just toss them into the woods, or try to ressurect them for another year?  They have about 5 leaves apiece, and are leggy and didn't bloom too well this summer.  Not sure I want to spend much more time or energy on them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Those couple of trips into an IKEA were fun, but I'd be perfectly happy if I didn't set foot into another one again.  The traffic and parking alone was terrible, even if I wasn't the one driving and navigating.   If I see something online I want, it's just a click away. 

I did some outside work today, too.  Pulled up my tomato plants as they're done, but I'm still getting some nice jalapenos so I'm leaving those alone for as long as they'll last.  

Been doing some inside cleaning too - mopped floors and washed windows. Watched a cheezy and predictable Lifetime movie this morning while I had my breakfast and coffee.


----------



## CakePoet

medtran49: All IKEA store have short cuts, you just need to find a map and you can find them. The first IKEA store was horrible to walk through, it was the smallest IKEA in the world and  it had stairs and no short cuts and  was really claustrophobic, it now a museum.

Cheryl J. that plate set is the same I have, I bought on the "wonky" section and that meant I filled a small bag with plates, I got 12 big ones and 12 small ones and 3 pizza plates ( use them as serving plates) for  about 10 USD, for me that is a good price. They are not perfect but they are perfect for me.

Oh and   Färgstark means  colourful.  Yes I can read what IKEAS stuff is named. Värdera = Value  Strosa= Stroll around   Arv= heritage  Grovt= coarse   Bullra = Noisy  Mannagryn = Semolina / farina.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I have Noritake stoneware I got back in the '80s...


Our "new" dishes are over 10 years old, and just two each of the small square white and medium rectangle white that make regular appearances in my dinner thread photos. Got them at a World Market for about $4 each. Other than that, most of mine are older than our kids (35). I still use the flat soup/salad bowls that were my Mom's, and I remember them from our first house (pre-1958). A couple have small chips in the rim, but most are fine. Instead of beating on my dishes, I just take out my frustrations on Himself.  *Just Kidding!*


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> I have Noritake stoneware I got back in the '80s.  Indestructable.  No chips, no breakage.  It's plain and neutral looking, but works great in the microwave, oven, any heat source really.  The pattern was discontinued many years ago.


Which pattern did you get? Mine had lilies on it but I forget the actual name. I ended up leaving it with my ex. Even though I had bought it when I was on my own. It wasn't worth the hassle and I got the china from our wedding so that was better.


----------



## CakePoet

My fine  china is   a 100 years old and the  everyday one was just  bits and pieces of different  sets and I wanted a matching one.


----------



## Farmer Jon

This is my fine china. Got a Wall mart. I forget the price. This is not my photo but its my china pattern.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just made an appmt for Lil' Sophie to go to the vet.
Were suspecting she has an UTI infection. One too many (accidents around the house) It took us long enough(3 days) to figure out which one did the deed.
It was her.Right in front of me last night.
Mopping the kitchen floor at 9pm wasn't my idea of a good time.

I swear it never fails. Every time I clean the carpets one of the dogs gets sick.
I could only get her a late appmt at 4. So hubby will only be alone an hour on his own.Just hope he doesn't try to get up and do something and stays in bed instead. I'll make him dinner before I leave.His balance has been off to the point he's fallen in bed trying to get into it.The pillows were soft at least.

I'll make a phone call to see if I can get someone here to watch him while I'm gone.

Munky Badger


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Which pattern did you get? Mine had lilies on it but I forget the actual name. I ended up leaving it with my ex. Even though I had bought it when I was on my own. It wasn't worth the hassle and I got the china from our wedding so that was better.




. (Dinner plate and bowl.  The mugs were all in the dishwasher.)

It's called Sunset Mesa.  Very plain, but I like it.

Munky, sure hope you get Sophie all fixed up!  Good luck!


----------



## LPBeier

DL - I remember that pattern - I was even considering it when I saw mine. Here is my pattern - a lousy picture from the web but I don't have any of my set.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's pretty, LP!  Daisies.  Sorry you no longer have it anymore.

Noritake contacted me years ago to tell me they were discontinuing my dishes, and if I needed a replacement, to request it then.  I didn't need any replacements.  This stuff could be run over by a steamroller and stomped on by a hippo and be just fine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Baseball, Baby!*

Watching MY Cleveland Indians in the World Series!!!


----------



## taxlady




----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty dishes, *Dawg* and *Laurie*. 

*CG*....is that teen-age looking young lady actually you...?   

*Farmer Jon*....OMGosh, I love your John Deere dinnerware...that is SO perfect for you and your family! 
*Munky Badger*...sending best wishes for little Sophie...sure hope she's OK. 

Well, as for me....It's almost 10PM here now and I'm fixin' to head to the recliner and fall asleep in front of the TV before long.  I have to be up at early-thirty to start my day.   Nighty, all.


----------



## hellen75

Good morning, I would like to ask you how to write a new post with a new discussion.
Thank you !


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...*CG*....is that teen-age looking young lady actually you...?  ...


Teen-age looking?    Well, aren't you kind! Bless you, dear. Now, if you'd like, I can look through my phone gallery for one of the eight or nine others I bypassed because I looked closer to 100 and post one of those.  Then there are the two early ones where you can see the tears in my eye. *sniff* ~ BTW, my team won the first game. Nice, but what I'm really hoping for is to get four wins before the other team does.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> This is my fine china. Got a Wall mart. I forget the price. This is not my photo but its my china pattern.



So fitting for your family. Love it!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Teen-age looking?    Well, aren't you kind! Bless you, dear. Now, if you'd like, I can look through my phone gallery for one of the eight or nine others I bypassed because I looked closer to 100 and post one of those.  Then there are the two early ones where you can see the tears in my eye. *sniff* ~ BTW, my team won the first game. Nice, but what I'm really hoping for is to get four wins before the other team does.



I am rooting for ya kiddo! 

I am concerned if the other team wins. They are having a problem with daily shootings and murders. I am afraid of what happens if they were to win in the end.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Watching MY Cleveland Indians in the World Series!!!



Now that they beat my Blue Jays, I am cheering for them too!


----------



## LPBeier

I am up again at 4 am nowhere near able to sleep. Yesterday it was 5 am. This needs to stop soon! It is a combo of a cough, sinus pain and my chronic pain (aggravated by the other two).


----------



## GotGarlic

hellen75 said:


> Good morning, I would like to ask you how to write a new post with a new discussion.
> Thank you !



Hi, hellen75. This page has basic instructions for how to use the forum. Scroll down to see how to post a new discussion: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/forums-101-posting-accounts-basics-62916.html


----------



## Chef Munky

Sophie's doing much better today. She did have a UTI infection plus a kidney stone.The vet is suspecting she's developing another kidney stone.Which would explain her upset stomach. She's on antibiotics and another that will counter the side effects of it.

She's now on a special diet to break up the stones. Canned and kibble form.1/3 C a day.No people food, treats for a month.
Thought Sophie would cry when I told her no more taco Tuesday's..

She's also over weight...Wonder why?

Munky Badger.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad to hear Sophie is doing better, Munky Badger.  

CG....I scared myself the other day when I pushed the wrong button on my phone and there I was on the screen, staring back at myself.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Glad to hear Sophie is doing better, Munky Badger.
> 
> CG....I scared myself the other day when I pushed the wrong button on my phone and there I was on the screen, staring back at myself.


Yes, glad to hear that Sophie is doing better.

Cheryl, that has certainly startled me too.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Glad to hear Sophie is doing better, Munky Badger.
> 
> CG....I scared myself the other day when I pushed the wrong button on my phone and there I was on the screen, staring back at myself.



Did that to..Wish they had a siren signal to warn users they are doing that.


----------



## Addie

Come fall every year, for some strange reason these past five years, my sinuses are hurting like the devil and I end up with a headache. I have never had sinus problems or headaches.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie, could be allergies or simply that the windows are closed more often and the heating has come on.  Sinuses are perhaps just adjusting.


----------



## CakePoet

I'm getting ready to  go to town and spend money.. sadly no fun shopping, it is time to refill our prescription meds.  Ugh,   that is about  168 USD, yes meds are not free in Sweden but  you end up getting discounts and I think my dear husband will end up at 75% off and I on 25% off . Oh well, it  very important to have them


----------



## dragnlaw

Turned off the propane fireplace and hoping the serviceman gets here in a reasonable time before it starts to get chilly in here.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Addie, could be allergies or simply that the windows are closed more often and the heating has come on.  Sinuses are perhaps just adjusting.



I live in a large studio apartment with the worst heating system of all. Forced hot air. I keep one of my windows open with a tiny crack. Just don't go over to that corner on a freezing day. You could get frostbite.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I live in a large studio apartment with the worst heating system of all. Forced hot air. I keep one of my windows open with a tiny crack. Just don't go over to that corner on a freezing day. You could get frostbite.



Addie try using a humidifier. We have 2. One that's in the living room.
One for my bedroom. I add a few drops of E/O's to it.(Lavender) 

You could probably find them cheaper in the drug store.
This one looks close to the 2 that I have.

https://www.amazon.com/Mermaid-Arom...8&qid=1477583120&sr=1-18&keywords=humidifyers


----------



## CakePoet

Woho!!  Paid the bills, did the big haul shopping for this month , got meds , got tired wanted to  throw oranges at people in the store, behaved and got home and stuffed everything in.  

I am now dead on my feet and my husband  reminds me I have to make cake..  *sigh* I am pondering throwing potatoes at him.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie try using a humidifier. We have 2. One that's in the living room.
> One for my bedroom. I add a few drops of E/O's to it.(Lavender)
> 
> You could probably find them cheaper in the drug store.
> This one looks close to the 2 that I have.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Mermaid-Arom...8&qid=1477583120&sr=1-18&keywords=humidifyers



Thanks Chef Badger - Past winters I kept a large pot of water on my back burner on low. And boy, what a difference it does make. I have been so busy with medical appointments, that I completely forgot about it this year. Time to get out the pot again. Only this year I am going to look for some of those oils. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Thanks Chef Badger - Past winters I kept a large pot of water on my back burner on low. And boy, what a difference it does make. I have been so busy with medical appointments, that I completely forgot about it this year. Time to get out the pot again. Only this year I am going to look for some of those oils. Thank you for the suggestion.



Addie,
The humidifiers that I have specifically say "Do not use pure E/O'S."

Rite-Aid sells (HG global brand fragrance warming oils) that I use.They are much cheaper.
Just add a few drops to the water and you'll be all set.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> The humidifiers that I have specifically say "Do not use pure E/O'S."
> 
> Rite-Aid sells (HG global brand fragrance warming oils) that I use.They are much cheaper.
> Just add a few drops to the water and you'll be all set.



I have a Rite Aid just up the street from me. Thanks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Did that to..Wish they had a siren signal to warn users they are doing that.


 
*Taxy* and *Munky*...YES, it's pretty startling when you accidently push that button on the cell phone and there you are staring back at yourself.  I think my new phone must be broken because I cannot POSSIBLY look like that. 

*************

A little after 8PM here now....kitchen is cleaned, clean laundry (that was on the couch) is folded and put away, kitty is fed....fixin' to grab a bowl of mango sorbet and head to the recliner to find a movie to fall asleep by.  Goodnight, all!


----------



## Dawgluver

I scare myself every time I look in the mirror, more so on my phone.

Helped DH pick out his Friday outfit.  His work environment is celebrating the Cubs who will win the superbowl, or whatever they plan to win.  Not a big sportsperson here.  He already had a dark blue shirt, and asked me if I had something red.  Aha!  I have a little red sweatshirt vest!  Perfect!  DH was quite pleased.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Exhausted, tired and dead on my feet.  Between Dr's appointments, Rehab and work, I have no ends to my days...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Relax, *PF*. You don't want to repeat the last month's events, right? I'm relaxing, so join me.

We voted today, picked up Himself's meds, filled the gas tank, and picked up road food. Also washed most of the dirty clothes to make sure we have good pickin's to pack. We leave next week for Florida! One week on the beach, meeting up with *Tinlizzie* again like I did a couple times already, and then making connections with *Got Garlic* and her DH on our return trip. Can't wait! 



Chef Munky said:


> ...Thought Sophie would cry when I told her no more taco Tuesday's.....


Glad to hear that Sophie is on the road to recovery. I looked up some good treats for her. Maybe you could make her's "Pup-quitos Tuesday". 
*Take Me To Taco Town: Recipes For A Dog-Friendly Cinco De Mayo*



Dawgluver said:


> ...Helped DH pick out his Friday outfit.  His work environment is celebrating the Cubs who will win the superbowl, or whatever they plan to win...


Celebrating a little early, aren't they? Only two games have been played out of a potential seven. Gotta play AT LEAST three more. Won't your DH be sad whenif the Indians beat them. Just ask him if he would be willing to have his team go into the World Series with only one pitcher left from the rotation. I don't know who will win, but it's gonna be someone (and I hope it's the Indians - you can tell him I said so).


----------



## Caslon

Today, I finally got around to driving to Staples and laminating some recipe index cards. I hand copied about 10 recipes onto new index cards, then had them laminated at Staples. That should be the end of greasy, smeared recipe index cards, I would think. It only cost $4.00 to have them laminated. 

Also, I returned two shower radios to BBB. Not happy with them, they're almost toys.
I won an auction on Ebay just now for a vintage Sony Tap Tunes shower radio. It's an 80's am/fm shower radio, it's bigger, but has an AM antenna screw at the back to attach a wire to for better AM reception! . $16.50 + $ 8 shipping.  I'll give it a try.  The seller offers a 2 week return policy.


----------



## CakePoet

I'm packing  and getting ready to leave  my home for a weekend away.  
If you wonder  why I havent been  doing the menu threads lately  its because dinners has been easy and basic and  bit boring because I am  so exhausted due to so many  medical test.

There is really nothing more wrong with me then normal, it just that   I  have three doctors arguing over that to do with me and  I honestly  dont think the high level one is right because he doesnt know my medical history at all.

Anyway one weekend of rest, good food and  cat cuddles and I be back up to normal.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Well it rained so we couldn't combine beans. I started the day wanting to get  the rear end back in my 82 chevy. The other one shelled out. Got a different  one. Gears are rough but its all I could find. Got it under there and  jacked up. The U bolts are too long. Ran out of threads. Napa has to  order shorter ones. 

So on to the service truck. we just bought a truck from the power company to use as a service truck on the farm. It has a big screw  air compressor run off pto. They said it  quit working and they were tired of fixing it. Push the reset button  and it fires up. That took a whole 5 minutes. 
The Peterbuilt I got a  few months ago don't have air horns on it. The guy that had it before  took them off to make room for more cab lights. He put train horns on  it. He took the train horns off when he traded it. So I went and got  some and when I crawled under it to install them. I found  broken flex pipe on the exhaust. Ended up replacing everything from the  turbo to the T. Had to drive 90 mile round trip to get the elbow but  whatever. Didn't have anything else to do. 
By the time we got that  all done the beans tried out enough to combine for a couple hours before  it got dark and the dew came out.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Exhausted, tired and dead on my feet.  Between Dr's appointments, Rehab and work, I have no ends to my days...



I feel for you PF. Last week, I had 3 appointments in a row. At the end of the third one, I was so exhausted. They wanted to draw about five vials of blood. No thanks, I will come back next week. I simply didn't have it in me to even roll up my sleeve. So I kept my word and went yesterday. Time to go back home. The driver and I got our messages mixed up. He thought I was another patient So he took me on a lovely 20 minute ride. To an address that I didn't even know. So he notified his dispatcher and then took me home. Now I am done for the next six months. Unless I get sick or something happens. 

One of those appointments was with my rheumatologist. She injected three fingers with cortisone. Today I want to go back to her and give her the biggest hug!!! No more pain. And my typing speed is back up to where it has been for years.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> the beans tried out enough to combine for a couple hours before  it got dark and the dew came out.



Soy beans?


----------



## Dawgluver

dragnlaw said:


> Soy beans?




Probably.  Jon's in Nebraska.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, I don't know much about combines but I was having a hard time visualizing using a combine for green or yellow beans, or pole beans...  LOL


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yes soy beans.In the picture the combine is set up for corn we just change the head. The attachment on the front. And this is what I plant rye with.


----------



## dragnlaw

Neat!  Thank you Jon!  The field behind me was planted with soy this year, probably next year will be corn.  I can never remember the formula for plant rotation.  Sometimes he does it two years in a row.  The field across the road is always planted with corn???  It's been 10 years I've been here and he never changes.  Doesn't make sense to me but I do know he adds a lot of stink in the spring. So he's the farmer, not me!


----------



## dragnlaw

Right now I'm trying to find the recipe on my tablet I used last night to make a Leek and Mushroom Quiche.  Arghhh, I know I didn't stick to the recipe but I would at least like to peruse it again to see the changes I made for quantities.  

Also thinking what I need to do before Son 'n etal arrive to carve pumpkins, bake gingerbread skeletons (in my toaster oven, still no big oven), make a list of a few chores he can help with from lugging salt bags to the water softner to getting this ruddy laptop to stop grinding the fan!  

But I guess I should go and let the geese out and get dressed...  probably in that order...  go slow thru the rain and consider that my morning shower...  

Fun day with the rain keeping everyone in...  hooray hooray!


----------



## Andy M.

Heading out later today to go to a condo meeting with my sister.  She has bought a new condo (under construction) for herself and there's a get together this afternoon for new residents.


----------



## CWS4322

I have been fighting with my Mom's sewing machine for over 2 hours. Sewing machine 2 CWS -5. Now I know why my Mom always had a bottle of wine handy when sewing upholstery projects. Is it too early for wine????


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Never too early, CWS.  I hope you win the rest of the match against that machine.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Never too early, CWS.  I hope you win the rest of the match against that machine.


What CG wrote.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> What CG wrote.




Yep.  Both sewing machines and frustration need lubrication.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I have been fighting with my Mom's sewing machine for over 2 hours. Sewing machine 2 CWS -5. Now I know why my Mom always had a bottle of wine handy when sewing upholstery projects. Is it too early for wine????



I am positive it is wine time somewhere in the world. Go for it!


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am positive it is wine time somewhere in the world. Go for it!


----------



## Kayelle

@ GG.


----------



## dragnlaw

so...   about that wine....
yup  and
yup  and
yup  and
yup  and
yup  and
yup  and
yup again....    you are all correct  

grandkids have left, pumpkins carved, toys spread everywhere... (no, they're good, all picked up)...  Son has left, tablet fixed, TV fixed, salts delivered, dog food hoisted...   was raining so the brussels are still not picked but that's OK...  he forgot the canned air to blow on the puter - tarnation!!!  still listening to the grinding fan...  sigh...


----------



## Farmer Jon

dragnlaw said:


> Neat!  Thank you Jon!  The field behind me was planted with soy this year, probably next year will be corn.  I can never remember the formula for plant rotation.  Sometimes he does it two years in a row.  The field across the road is always planted with corn???  It's been 10 years I've been here and he never changes.  Doesn't make sense to me but I do know he adds a lot of stink in the spring. So he's the farmer, not me!



Usually switch it every year but you can do corn on corn as much as you want with the right fertilizer. Or put a bunch of manure on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am so excited! Can't decide, though, if it's our vacation that has me bouncing in my chair, or if it's tonight's possible clinch game in the World Series.

We'll go with tonight's game. We go to FL practically every year. This is the best chance in my lifetime for my beloved Tribe to win the big one.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Usually switch it every year but you can do corn on corn as much as you want with the right fertilizer. Or put a bunch of manure on.



Jon when I lived in Washington State, I lived about a block from a place that developed animal manure into fertilizer. You could always tell when they got a new shipment of manure in. Do you spread raw animal manure or it is treated?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am so excited! Can't decide, though, *if it's our vacation that has me bouncing in my chair, or if it's tonight's possible clinch game in the World Series.*
> 
> We'll go with tonight's game. We go to FL practically every year. This is the best chance in my lifetime for my beloved Tribe to win the big one.


 
Actually, that sounds more like you need to use the facilities...


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Sophie's doing much better today. She did have a UTI infection plus a kidney stone.The vet is suspecting she's developing another kidney stone.Which would explain her upset stomach. She's on antibiotics and another that will counter the side effects of it.
> 
> She's now on a special diet to break up the stones. Canned and kibble form.1/3 C a day.No people food, treats for a month.
> Thought Sophie would cry when I told her no more taco Tuesday's..
> 
> She's also over weight...Wonder why?
> 
> Munky Badger.



Glad to hear Sophie is better but I don't wish kidney stones on anyone, human or animal!

Ya, Violet was really ticked when she had to go from the large veggie dents to the small ones AND no more people food scraps when I make TB's sandwiches. I would give her little bits of meat and/or cheese as a bribe to stay out of the kitchen while I was making them. Now, she just has to stay out with no reward...poor baby, her reward is getting slimmer so that she isn't in as much pain!


----------



## LPBeier

TB is officially on staycation. But it really is not going to be a holiday. We both have doctor and dentist appointments and we will be going into full gear to get this place ready to put on the market. It is getting pretty close but it is down to the stuff I can't do like shampooing the carpets, sorting through his tools, etc. I still have a lot of things like the fridges, stove, dishwasher.

Sunday morning as I was getting ready to feed the fur-kids a shelf collapsed in the pantry so we have to add that to the list of things to fix. Monkey was loving it because her treats and kibble poured all over the floor. Thankfully I had just cleaned it the night before!

It is a quarter to four in the morning and I am nursing my sciatica. It hit while I was standing over my desk sorting out papers. I should know better than to stand in a bent position.  I am waiting for the codeine to take effect. I really don't want to take the stronger stuff.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Addie said:


> Jon when I lived in Washington State, I lived about a block from a place that developed animal manure into fertilizer. You could always tell when they got a new shipment of manure in. Do you spread raw animal manure or it is treated?



Everyone spreads it on raw. What you are talking bout must have been made for small gardens. Turned into store bought manure. We buy hundreds of semi loads at a time from area feed lots. There are more cattle in Nebraska than there are people. Manure is easy to come by and sells for the whopping price of $1 a ton. Its hard to imagine but our fields are 1/2 mile x 1/2 mile squares. IT takes a lot of manure to cover that. We don't do it every year. Actually its been several years since we spread any. One field did poorly this year so that one for sure is going to get some.  
We have 2 trucks that we stock pile with then we go back and spread it after the ground freezes.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went to the exotic animal and bird auction auction yesterday and picked up a couple roosters and a duck. I wasn't interested in any roosters but the geese sold for to much. Its a 2 hour round trip I didn't want to come back empty handed. The one Zane is holding is a barred rock bantam rooster My other one died. The other one I don't know what he is. Tag just said rooster. 
The duck ran off with the other ducks before i could get a pic. Hes a rouen. I have 5 others. I hope they can pair up and raise me some little ones in the spring.


----------



## dragnlaw

What kind of geese were they and what kind of prices were they asking?


----------



## CakePoet

Oh my  neighbor had bantam, the rooster was bit too keen on the ladies so the ladies lost feathers and became very stressed. So as she said  they gave the rooster some red wine and invited him in for dinner.


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> So as she said  they gave the rooster some red wine and invited him in for dinner.



  Been there, done that!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Almost 5 here - fixin' to go sit out on the front patio  with the candy bowl and watch for the little ghosts and goblins coming up the walk.  I usually try to keep count of how many - several years ago I'd get a LOT of trick or treaters, around 100ish.  Now there are lots more organized activities out at the fairgrounds and such so I don't get as many anymore.  I don't remember how many came by last year, maybe 50 or so. 

I'll probably end up sitting in the front yard with my neighbors across the street, chatting around their fire pit with a glass of wine or three.


----------



## Andy M.

My daughter and I went out with my grandson to trick or treat.  SO stayed home to hand out candy.  Her count was about 140 kids.


----------



## taxlady

We got one trick or treater tonight. I didn't answer the door. I didn't have anything to hand out, because we almost never get any trick or treaters.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow Andy....140 is a lot!  

We've only had about 15 so far....but more will come.  It's only now just starting to get dark.

Taxy...if I only expected zero to maybe a couple, I wouldn't buy candy either.  I don't want candy hanging around the house to tempt me.  When the last one comes and I turn out the light, I'll dump whatever is left into their bag. 

Curious to hear about the little ghosts and goblins count in everyone's neck of the woods!  I know some of you live out in the boonies and won't have any, but some of you may have tons.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Everyone spreads it on raw. What you are talking bout must have been made for small gardens. Turned into store bought manure. We buy hundreds of semi loads at a time from area feed lots. There are more cattle in Nebraska than there are people. Manure is easy to come by and sells for the whopping price of $1 a ton. Its hard to imagine but our fields are 1/2 mile x 1/2 mile squares. IT takes a lot of manure to cover that. We don't do it every year. Actually its been several years since we spread any. One field did poorly this year so that one for sure is going to get some.
> We have 2 trucks that we stock pile with then we go back and spread it after the ground freezes.



So in the spring, it all get turned under when the ground thaws. Hopefully, it has already started to breakdown by then. Otherwise your day starts with, "Ah, the aroma of spring!" 

I know some of the apple orchards on the eastern side of the Cascades, use manure. Fortunately, by the time Fall rolls around, and it is apple picking time, the aroma has dissipated.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Weather was perfect for trick or treating but we only had 43.


----------



## GotGarlic

It didn't occur to me to count, but I'd guess we got 60-70. 

I completely forgot about an extra bag of mini Snickers I left in the kitchen. Now we have to eat it. Argh.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi JoAnn. 

Wow, we ended up with only about 30.  A record low for here - it got cold and windy early in the evening, so that probably played a part in it.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> It didn't occur to me to count, but I'd guess we got 60-70.
> 
> I completely forgot about an extra bag of mini Snickers I left in the kitchen. *Now we have to eat it. Argh.*


 
I love mini Snickers.  That's why I didn't buy them....  I still ended up with leftover candy and I DON'T want it in the house.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> I love mini Snickers.  That's why I didn't buy them....  I still ended up with leftover candy and I DON'T want it in the house.



You know, my master gardener group is having a Christmas cookie contest/swap at our Christmas party. Maybe I can figure out a way to use them in cookies


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> You know, my master gardener group is having a Christmas cookie contest/swap at our Christmas party. Maybe I can figure out a way to use them in cookies


 
  There is always a way.  My SIL loves Reeses Peanut Butter Cups, and one year she had a surplus of them - she quartered them and used them in place of jelly in shortbread style thumbprint cookies. They were a hit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Wow Andy....140 is a lot!...



I'm glad we're on the road today. Every year a neighbor counts and posts the total on facebook. He counted 484 this year! My mail-collecting neighbor said she spent $70 on candy. That's what our hotel room cost for the night!


----------



## CakePoet

We had one, thinking this was USA, last I checked I was in Sweden and  this is not our tradition.


----------



## LPBeier

We had about 30 kids come to the door, mostly from our complex or kids that used to live here. It is a relatively safe place so people bring their kids back here which I love as I get to see them grow up even though they aren't around.

We originally were not going to be home - we were going out to TB's brother's place as they are doing their Halloween light shows there now (no restrictions as he has a house and we have a townhouse). But neither of us were feeling great so we stayed home. 

I rushed out to get some candy and was surprised that there was anything left...and on sale!


----------



## Farmer Jon

dragnlaw said:


> What kind of geese were they and what kind of prices were they asking?



It ws an auction. Regular white geese went for just over $20 apiece. Brown Africans sold for over $50 apiece. USD. There is a lady who lives by me that has whites AND Africans. She said I could buy them from her for 20 apiece so I'm going to go that route.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks Jon, interesting to know popularity and pricing in different areas. Geese are not a popular fowl around here.  There are lots of breeders in Ontario thou.  That's were I got mine.  I have American Buff.  They are the least aggressive and I wanted them to free range.  

Had to stop that - they were wrecking havoc on the gardens and pipe for the propane! Not to mention they thoroughly cleaned my old van of all rust and paint bubbles.  Once (or maybe twice? ) I had to rescue my neighbour across the road, they were all sitting on her doorstep and wouldn't let her out.  It sort of became imperative when they started working on the air valves of any tires they came across.

Herding them home across a country highway was interesting, nobody believes in speed limits out here and I live on a blind corner to boot!


----------



## dragnlaw

This is from a couple of years ago, I arrived home to .....  







Another reason for lock up...  Goose Poop on the front Stoop...  yech!


----------



## Andy M.

They look like they're standing on one foot.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> They look like they're standing on one foot.



  They are!  

They stand like that to keep one foot warm, tucked up all nice and cosy in the warmest feathers in the world - Goose down - then they change feet.  

They don't mind the cold at all.  It's cute to see oval melted spots in the snow where they've hunkered down and melted it.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> This is from a couple of years ago, I arrived home to .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another reason for lock up...  Goose Poop on the front Stoop...  yech!



My great-grandparents had geese when I was a little girl. I hated them. They were big and mean and they chased us.


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> You know, my master gardener group is having a Christmas cookie contest/swap at our Christmas party. Maybe I can figure out a way to use them in cookies


  Funny you mention this.  A friend just sent me her very favorite cookie recipe.

Hi Beth! 
Thank you again for a great day...I enjoyed our time together!!
Here's the cookie recipe I mentioned over lunch:
2 1/4 cups flour
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp salt
3/4 cup butter softened 
1/4 cup peanut butter
3/4 cup brown sugar
3/4 cup sugar
2 tsp vanilla
2 eggs
3 cups chocolate chips
3 cups snickers candy bars ( cut lengthwise down the middle, then cross cut so you have little squares 1/2 inch or so)
Mix the dry ingredients* (set aside)
Cream together well the butter, peanut butter, and the sugars then add vanilla Next,* add eggs one at a time beating until creamy.
Add the dry ingredients to the egg mixture. Once blended, add chocolate chips and snicker candy bar cut pieces.
Portion dough in accordance with the size cookies you want. Roll each cookie dough portion in sugar and place on parchment paper. Bake at 350°F (baking time depends on how large you make the cookies).
Enjoy! ☺


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> Funny you mention this.  A friend just sent me her very favorite cookie recipe.
> 
> Hi Beth!
> Thank you again for a great day...I enjoyed our time together!!
> Here's the cookie recipe I mentioned over lunch:
> 2 1/4 cups flour
> 1 tsp baking soda
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 3/4 cup butter softened
> 1/4 cup peanut butter
> 3/4 cup brown sugar
> 3/4 cup sugar
> 2 tsp vanilla
> 2 eggs
> 3 cups chocolate chips
> 3 cups snickers candy bars ( cut lengthwise down the middle, then cross cut so you have little squares 1/2 inch or so)
> Mix the dry ingredients* (set aside)
> Cream together well the butter, peanut butter, and the sugars then add vanilla Next,* add eggs one at a time beating until creamy.
> Add the dry ingredients to the egg mixture. Once blended, add chocolate chips and snicker candy bar cut pieces.
> Portion dough in accordance with the size cookies you want. Roll each cookie dough portion in sugar and place on parchment paper. Bake at 350°F (baking time depends on how large you make the cookies).
> Enjoy! ☺



Perfect! Thank you! And I have Christmas-colored candy sprinkles to make them look festive


----------



## LPBeier

*Dragnlaw*, love the geese but know what you mean about the poop. When I worked in the city I had a nice walk from our rapid transit to our offices via a path that runs along a body of water called False Creek (that looks more like a pond). Anyway, all the business women who went that way, including me, started wearing runners to work and taking our heels to work (or leaving a pair there). The Canada geese were all over the place and so were their messes. Plus you had to make a wide circle around them when they were protecting babies because they were known to attack. 

They are a protected species (and nice to see) so not much could be done about them. I ended up going to the next station which was not that much longer of a walk.

*Beth*, I am going to hijack your cookie recipe! I need something to donate to our youth group's silent auction and they know most of my more creative recipes. I wanted to do something different and this could be it! I just have to ask if peanut butter is okay.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My back yard and deck are fenced in so I shouldn't have to worry much about that. They have the whole farm to run on. Lot and lots and lots of grasshoppers that need to be eaten around here.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Muscovy Ducks*

*Jon*
Your chickens and ducks will be good for grasshoppers, geese not so much. If you really want to decimate the grasshoppers get some muscovy ducks.  They're wonderful for insects!


----------



## Addie

*Sorry CG*

Cooking Goddess's dream did not happen this time. Her Indian's lost the World Series. But what a game. The seventh game went into 10 innings. The Chicago Cubs won.

Do you realize that it is most likely that there is no one alive today who remembers when the Cubs won their last World Series? 

Sorry CG. Fans like you are far and few between. The Indians did put up one heck of a fight though. Right down to the wire.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, if it is any consolation, I too was cheering for your guys...after I forgave them for beating my Blue Jays. 

I am (hopefully) looking forward to my third 8 hour sleep in a row! If it happens I will be well on my way to beating this year long streak of insomnia! But I won't cheer just yet.


----------



## Addie

For the past few hours I have been reading my instruction booklet to my brand spanking new Cuisinart Bread Making Machine. It was an early Christmas present from Pirate. I deliberately chose from the 100 series. Once I teach Pirate how to use it for his special bread he wants, he can do it himself. I also need to order a couple of items from King Arthur. 

Gotta love Prime from Amazon. Ordered it yesterday, have it today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Enjoying my view*

Got in late last night after spending. Spent the late morning/early afternoon on our screened lanai reading and sipping tea. Since the sun chased me in (that baby is HOT!) I thought I'd play a bit on the laptop. And make some of you jealous...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Got in late last night after spending. Spent the late morning/early afternoon on our screened lanai reading and sipping tea. Since the sun chased me in (that baby is HOT!) I thought I'd play a bit on the laptop. And make some of you jealous...



Gorgeous view! Where are you guys?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Got in late last night after spending. Spent the late morning/early afternoon on our screened lanai reading and sipping tea. Since the sun chased me in (that baby is HOT!) I thought I'd play a bit on the laptop. *And make some of you jealous...*



Not working...


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> And make some of you jealous...



It's working!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm going for a walk, wearing my sweater and enjoying the Fall weather.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Gorgeous view! Where are you guys?


Fort Myers Beach, on the gulf side. Himself's Dad "sold" us his timeshare contract...for a buck, just to make it legal. All they had to do was go to the county title office and sign off on the trade. Himself doesn't even remember having to pay a processing fee. It's been a decade and half, though, so I bet there was. NO government agency does something "for free". 




PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not working...


We're here for only one week, PF, then we head back north. Himself would have loved to retire to FL. Told me before we were married. I told him to find someone else if that's what he really wanted. He picked me.  The view is lovely. Except for the first half of the afternoon, the temps are tolerable. I can give him this one week a year. The things we do for love.


----------



## Chef Munky

Anyone else forget to set the clocks back last night besides me? 

I wish they would drop that whole thing. It was still cold and foggy outside here when I got up. still is. Came out and turned on my comp to see 7am!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## taxlady

I too wish they would stop it. I haven't gotten around to setting the three or four clocks that need resetting. Almost everything does it by itself. I set an alarm on my phone last night and it confused the heck out of me. I set it for 08h. It was about 01h20. The phone told me that the there was 8h40 until the alarm. I looked at the time again. I scratched my head. Then, the penny dropped. Oh right, DST is over. Yay!


----------



## Kayelle

Crazy there were 10 clocks to turn back here, 4 of them just in the kitchen!


----------



## dragnlaw

I for one don't mind at all - 
Don't mind getting up a 6 am and finding mostly dark with the light just changing, but hated 7 am being still dark.  I have to change my alarms for the geese every week right now - earlier it gets dark the earlier the coyotes hunt.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Anyone else forget to set the clocks back last night besides me?
> 
> I wish they would drop that whole thing. It was still cold and foggy outside here when I got up. still is. Came out and turned on my comp to see 7am!!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!



I gave the job of my one clock to Pirate. And he of course screwed it up.  Set it ahead instead of back.


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for my first turkey to thaw. Bought a 13-pounder Thursday for $.69/lb. It will get deconstructed to provide bones drumsticks and wings for turkey stock. The breasts and thighs will be frozen for future meals.


----------



## Addie

I found out this morning what I am going to be doing for Thanksgiving. Going to my daughter's home. Will bring dessert with me. Pumpkin cheesecake and pumpkin cookies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I completely forgot about the time change.  Most of ours change automatically.  I just got the one over the mantel and now can't get it back up without getting the ladder out.  Still need to change the stove.


----------



## Katie H

Most of our clocks change on their own, but the others get changed on Saturday afternoon.  Been doing it this way for years, both directions.  Somehow we don't even notice the change.  Most of the time we're busy doing this and that on Saturday afternoon and just slide into normal evening routine.


----------



## Cheryl J

The TV, cell phone, and laptop change on their own, the 3 bedrooms have alarm clocks that change to the right time automatically with a push of the 'DST on or off' button....the microwave, range, living room wall clock and car have to be manually changed. Not a biggie.  My mom used to have a million clocks throughout the house that needed changed. LOL


----------



## Kayelle

We normally turn in around 10pm (with good 10pm tv shows recorded). Both of us are too sleepy to make it there tonight. Nite all!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got home from a 5 day concert cruise featuring Melissa Etheridge and Joan Jett, along with a bunch of other great bands.  OMG, what a blast!  It was DH's first cruise, and needless to say, he was in the minority.  We only got to spend one day on our beloved island of Cozumel, but we keep rehashing all the funny things that happened on the ship.  We've got to start writing this stuff down!

Now I too have to reset all my clocks.  My wristwatch is the most complicated, I'll have to dig out the manual.


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Crazy there were 10 clocks to turn back here, 4 of them just in the kitchen!


We have 4 in the kitchen as well - microwave, stove, clock radio (so I can listen to music while cooking) and Keurig.

Funny fact - we have another 3 clock radios in the bedroom (and a wall clock) strategically placed so we can see the time from any angle! 

I am trying to find the energy to get up and get ready for bed. I had to wait for my grocery delivery (cheaper between 8 and 10 pm) only to find out that 3 key items were missing and so I will have to get up early to go grab them from the store. We took my van off the road as of today so I have to do my shopping on weekends or before TB leaves for work at 2 pm.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home from a 5 day concert cruise featuring Melissa Etheridge and Joan Jett, along with a bunch of other great bands.  OMG, what a blast!  It was DH's first cruise, and needless to say, he was in the minority.  We only got to spend one day on our beloved island of Cozumel, but we keep rehashing all the funny things that happened on the ship.  We've got to start writing this stuff down!
> 
> Now I too have to reset all my clocks.  My wristwatch is the most complicated, I'll have to dig out the manual.



That sounds sooooooooo fun Dawg!! Did you go with friends, or make new ones? You really should write a little story about the trip.....years from now you won't be sorry and we'd love to read it!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> That sounds sooooooooo fun Dawg!! Did you go with friends, or make new ones? You really should write a little story about the trip.....years from now you won't be sorry and we'd love to read it!




Dang, Kay, it was unbelievable!  My first and previously only cruise was about 25 years ago, and this one was head and shoulders above that one.  Just DH and me, and DH was one of the few men onboard.  

A month or so ago, Melissa and Pat Benatar were supposed to play at the Illinois State Fair, which is a couple hours' drive from here, but they cancelled due to rain.  I wanted to see Melissa, so I asked my friend the Google, and it pulled up the cruise.  I figured, why not?  And yes, we made many new friends!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Just got home from a 5 day concert cruise featuring Melissa Etheridge and Joan Jett, along with a bunch of other great bands.  OMG, what a blast!  It was DH's first cruise...





Dawgluver said:


> ...DH was one of the few men onboard... And yes, we made many new friends!



It sounds like a really fun time, *Dawg*! We've never done a cruise. Probably won't, either, as long as Himself would be involved.* His reaction to me telling him about your cruise went like this:

To it being your DH's first - "If he's lucky, it could be his last"

To your comment about making new friends:  "Well, at least SHE did"



I swear my dear guy could win the Curmudgeon of the Year Award!  Saw a license plate from VT that had the word "Curmdgen" on it. Need to consider a MA one like that for Himself...


*Then again, he did have positive comments about an Alaskan cruise our neighbors took. He actually seemed open to taking one at that time. Hmmm.


----------



## dragnlaw

*CG,* I have to tell you my BIL never wanted to take a cruise.  She finally convinced him to take one.  Well, he went nuts! Thought all that food prepared every meal, every day was to die for!  He was practically in the kitchens helping them - all the waiters knew him and had no problem taking special orders from him LOL - he practically had them cooking to order!  
At home a meal at his table (sometimes even on weekdays) consists of fish, chicken, beef or pork and god knows how many vegies. Everything is fresh (as his company delivers produce from Ottawa to Quebec City - he has access to fantastic stuff) and cooked from scratch.

He is the cook in the family - my SIL can't even cook hot dogs. She has always claimed she married him because he can cook and she can't. 

Although she does a fantastic English trifle and a terrific rum punch (even thou she's not a "drinker").  Mind you, I guess I stand corrected. Over the years I have seen her produce a pretty darn good chilli and spaghetti sauce (perhaps with the aid of a few "packages" - but who cares - still delish!) LOL.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is get him on that Alaskan Cruise and maybe he'll have a complete turn-about!


----------



## dragnlaw

dragnlaw said:


> At home a meal at his table (sometimes even on weekdays) consists of fish, chicken, beef or pork and god knows how many vegies.



Think I should have been a little clearer...  fish* and* chicken *and* beef or pork...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> It sounds like a really fun time, *Dawg*! We've never done a cruise. Probably won't, either, as long as Himself would be involved.* His reaction to me telling him about your cruise went like this:
> 
> 
> 
> To it being your DH's first - "If he's lucky, it could be his last"
> 
> 
> 
> To your comment about making new friends:  "Well, at least SHE did"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear my dear guy could win the Curmudgeon of the Year Award!  Saw a license plate from VT that had the word "Curmdgen" on it. Need to consider a MA one like that for Himself...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Then again, he did have positive comments about an Alaskan cruise our neighbors took. He actually seemed open to taking one at that time. Hmmm.




  Being a music cruise, DH ran into a couple of the boys in one of the bands up on the heliport for a smoke a cappela singing "tell me something good", and then DH chimed in, "tell me that you like it".  If I'd been there, I'd be singing along too.

DH wants to do an Alaska cruise as well.  

We actually got the laundry done today.  Usually it takes me a couple days after a trip.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good for DH for chiming in!  Sounds like a really fun cruise, Dawg.


----------



## dragnlaw

We could book a cruise with just DC'ers...   that would drive the crew nuts!


----------



## Dawgluver

dragnlaw said:


> We could book a cruise with just DC'ers...   that would drive the crew nuts!




Oh dear, wouldn't that be a blast!


----------



## LPBeier

DL, you should start a blog about your adventures! This trip sounds exactly like something I would like!



Dawgluver said:


> Dang, Kay, it was unbelievable!  My first and previously only cruise was about 25 years ago, and this one was head and shoulders above that one.  Just DH and me, and DH was one of the few men onboard.
> 
> A month or so ago, Melissa and Pat Benatar were supposed to play at the Illinois State Fair, which is a couple hours' drive from here, but they cancelled due to rain.  I wanted to see Melissa, so I asked my friend the Google, and it pulled up the cruise.  I figured, why not?  And yes, we made many new friends!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> DL, you should start a blog about your adventures! This trip sounds exactly like something I would like!




Oh, LP, you would love it!  And the icing on the cake was we got to watch the Cubs win, as they went into extra innings after Melissa's concert.  We got to see them win, down by the pool, on an extra large screen.  DH was in heaven, and the boys in one of the bands that we visited with were actually crying.  Some were from Chicago.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, LP, you would love it!  And the icing on the cake was we got to watch the Cubs win, as they went into extra innings after Melissa's concert.  We got to see them win, down by the pool, on an extra large screen.  DH was in heaven, and the boys in one of the bands that we visited with were actually crying.  Some were from Chicago.



I love that you used a cake metaphor for me!


----------



## Dawgluver

I just noticed that!


----------



## Cheryl J

Just barely 8PM here and it's been dark for a couple of hours now....dang, it always takes a few days to get used to the time change. Grrrr....


----------



## Addie

Sitting here cursing myself. I can't believe I have another chest cold again this year. It is so unlike me. Usually it is three or more years between colds. I have to go downstairs to the community room at 7 a.m. to vote. I am going to wear a mask. I don't want to pass this on to anyone else. I had an appointment with my eye doctor for tomorrow, but cancelled it for the same reason. Rescheduled it for February. I am just grateful that I won't have to go outside to vote.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you to wear a mask, Addie!  Rock on!  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Good for you to wear a mask, Addie!  Rock on!  Hope you feel better soon.



Thank you Dawg.

This is a building filled with nothing but elderly folks. It is harder for them to fight off even a simple cold.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Being a music cruise, DH ran into a couple of the boys in one of the bands up on the heliport for a smoke a cappela singing "tell me something good", and then DH chimed in, "tell me that you like it".  If I'd been there, I'd be singing along too...


How cool, *Dawg*! Years ago, a foursome of us women went out to a Tempations concert in a small venue/dinner club. My neighbor-friend's hubby was a booking agent and had brought them in to Akron. I was DD since I was on meds for a serious case of strep throat, so I was sucking down free cokes and ice tea. Had to step away to the Little Girls room. *Unbeknownst to me*, during the concert they would invite three audience members up to sing along. My friend knew this, but did she tell me to go potty only when they started a song? Oh, noooooo. Guess what happened when I was in the john? Yup, lost my chance at fame. Coulda sung "My Girl" right along with them. 

Later, she told me about them looking for volunteers. That people were reluctant to put their hands up, but she would have grabbed mine and raised it up.  I told her she wouldn't do that...because I would have shot my own hand straight up into the air! After all, I've done theatre.


----------



## CakePoet

ChefMunky: I saw this and thought of you

https://youtu.be/c36UNSoJenI


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> ChefMunky: I saw this and thought of you
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/c36UNSoJenI




  I loved this!!

Still trying to figure out how to reset my stupid wristwatch.  &$*#!!  Bad word bad word!!  Too many buttons to push.  I know I have the 952 page manual for it somewhere...

Daggnabitt, then I have to tackle the clock in my car.  %#*&$!!  More bad word bad word.  Stupid daylight savings time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wristwatch?  I'm older than you and even I have done away with mine!  If I'm out and can't find a clock, I just look at my cell phone screen. Bonus: it resets itself automatically!

**************************************

I'm waiting on Himself so that we can head over to Sanibel Island. I swear I've spent half of our married life "waiting for Himself". At least he shows up, unlike Guffman. Time to poke my bear...


----------



## Dawgluver

I feel nekkid without mine, and when we go snorkeling, I can't take my iPhone.  Well, I suppose I could, but it's not waterproof.  I've always worn a wristwatch.

Hope you find Himself soon.  DH is also fashionably late most of the time even though he's low-maintenance.  I misplace him all the time.


----------



## LPBeier

Watches?

My husband bought me a smart watch that (literally) talks to my phone so that if I lose one I can find it with the other. I took a call from a friend while I was reaching into the fridge one day - had a good laugh on that one.

Oh, and yes, I have lost them both at the same time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got my "old" food chopper out to make some minced ham for sandwiches and as usual the cutter was all rusted from sitting in the box. Is there anything I can do to prevent the cutters from doing this?


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> I just got my "old" food chopper out to make some minced ham for sandwiches and as usual the cutter was all rusted from sitting in the box. Is there anything I can do to prevent the cutters from doing this?



After cleaning them, wipe a thin coating of oil on the blades. Mineral oil is best but you could probably be OK with cooking oil.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hear you* Addie!*  I get sick about once every 4 or 5 years - looks like this is the year!  

still have traces of pneumonia in my lungs - may even have done some damage.  One of those things only time will tell.  But to boot...  seems there is an on going sinus infection as well.  Which is not helping the surgery on my gums...  so this time it is back to anti-biotics!  Maybe that will be the magic pill for this triple whammy!


----------



## dragnlaw

Just watched the "Honey Badger" - hilarious!  Thank you!  I never knew.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> After cleaning them, wipe a thin coating of oil on the blades. Mineral oil is best but you could probably be OK with cooking oil.



Great advice Andy, thanks. I'll give it a try.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Another day in the tractor and I voted today.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I don't know why the picture loaded twice.


----------



## LPBeier

Other than catching up on some blogging stuff, checking the election stuff (can only take a couple of minutes at a time - you would think it was MY country voting) and trying to get the house ready for a showing this weekend, I'm not doing much of anything!


----------



## Andy M.

Roasting a pan full of chopped up turkey bones, drumsticks and wings in preparation for making turkey stock.


----------



## Chef Munky

CakePoet said:


> ChefMunky: I saw this and thought of you
> 
> https://youtu.be/c36UNSoJenI



LOL!!! Too funny, thank you

Yep, us Honey Badgers really are clever.
Cuz' we really just don't care.

Munky Badger.


----------



## dragnlaw

Going for gas - regular and diesel - paddocks still need mowing before the snow. 
Prescriptions to fill - could probably say the pneumonia is gone but now complicating everything is a secondary sinus infection...  oh joy...

then back to the kitchen to make more something with leeks and mushrooms.  Even have the makings for a lasagna, hopefully I will be able to freeze it too.


----------



## CharlieD

I'm in the process of doing my second most hated thing to do. Buying a car. Why second you might ask. I hate driving even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I'm in the process of doing my second most hated thing to do. Buying a car. Why second you might ask. I hate driving even more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



Charlie, it doesn't sound like you have been having a fun time lately. I know you don't celebrate it, but Christmas is coming. The time for good cheer and happiness. Hang in there. We all are rooting and pulling for you.


----------



## dragnlaw

At the moment I'm looking around the house for a shoe horn.  I know I have one somewhere.  

I really need it to be able to get those new HUGE pills down my throat.

Either that or one of those tubes they use to force-feed geese to encourage 'pate'.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> At the moment I'm looking around the house for a shoe horn.  I know I have one somewhere.
> 
> I really need it to be able to get those new HUGE pills down my throat.
> 
> Either that or one of those tubes they use to force-feed geese to encourage 'pate'.



A while back Princess Fiona taught us a trick that they teach to patients who have had a stroke. It has been a lifesaver for me. I take two rather large capsules three times a day. I am able to take both of them at the same time along with other pills.

Put one pill in your mouth, tuck your chin down on your chest, take a large sip if liquid, hold it in your mouth with the pills for a two or three seconds and swallow. My pills go done all together. So one should go down for you. 

If these pills are capsules, the little air pocket forces the capsule to float to the top and it goes down straight. Capsule or not, they still go straight and to the top near your throat.


----------



## dragnlaw

Why thank you Addie.    I was really just joking.  So far I have not had a problem swallowing pills...  but believe me, should the day come I will certainly remember this!  Thanks! (and to the Princess too, certainly a Princess of the people!).  

(that's called a suck-up princess, )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Why thank you Addie.    I was really just joking.  So far I have not had a problem swallowing pills...  but believe me, should the day come I will certainly remember this!  Thanks! (and to the Princess too, certainly a Princess of the people!).
> 
> (that's called a suck-up princess, )



That's what we Ogres are for...to be as helpful as possible, so you don't chase us with rakes and fire.


----------



## Andy M.

Online with Comcast trying to get my internet working again.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> Charlie, it doesn't sound like you have been having a fun time lately. I know you don't celebrate it, but Christmas is coming. The time for good cheer and happiness. Hang in there. We all are rooting and pulling for you.




Neah, in the end it turned out fine. Yes, I spent most of the day at the dealership, but I came home with exactly what I wanted. The sales person ended up being a really nice guy. Really nice. We had some laughs, he got me good deal on my trade, better than I could accepted. I'm happy, my wife is happy. Car is for her, I get the old one. It's good with me. Life is good. I still have to deal with my father, but it is a life long challenge. He's always been too tough. To put it politely.
Thanks Addie. Chanukah is coming up too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver

One of my former roommates from undergrad college and I recently reconnected on FB.  She called tonight, and we talked for over an hour!  We're still crazy after all these years!


----------



## Chef Munky

Wondering if the banana nut bread that I was planning on making today would still be ok to make. I'm out of vanilla.Petty worry, I know.

Have to do something constructive today. Mr.Munky's     been home for almost a month.Every place that said originally that he's approved for P/T & S/P, Cardio rehab has now called to tell us he's been denied for this or that reason! Appointments cancelled.

I'm not happy. The only P/T he's had is what we've all been working with him at home. The time window for recovery is closing.While the bureaucrats work out the paper work.

I know people are working on it.Just wish they would get their acts together.


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> Wondering if the banana nut bread that I was planning on making today would still be ok to make. I'm out of vanilla.Petty worry, I know...



Do you have almond extract?  That could work.


----------



## CakePoet

Or if you have pumpkinspice or similar spices it does work too.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Do you have almond extract?  That could work.



Didn't see any. I did see soy sauce.
Might be interesting.


----------



## Chef Munky

CakePoet said:


> Or if you have pumpkinspice or similar spices it does work too.


Yes I have all of those. A trip to the garage freezer might cool me off.


----------



## CakePoet

Im sitting here being bored, took 1 hour to get the kid to bed and now I am all alone.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to get a post written for my blog but my mind just isn't cooperating. I am supposed to be resting as we are going to a tea tomorrow for a young couple who got married in Ontario and he is from here so they are having the tea to allow people who couldn't go to the wedding to celebrate with them. I am very much looking forward to it so am trying to do as I am told 

But I really feel like trying out a recipe for a gluten/dairy/sugar-free pumpkin maple cake. The maple syrup gives the sweetness in the cake AND the frosting. 

Well, I do relax when I bake...


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> Im sitting here being bored, took 1 hour to get the kid to bed and now I am all alone.



You're never alone on DC!!!!  We are all here for you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got back from the John Prine concert!  What fun!  He didn't sing "Dear Abbie", but he did sing "You May See Me Tonight With an Illegal Smile".  Loved it!


----------



## CakePoet

dragnlaw: Even though I love you all more or less,  I was supposed to be away being pampered and having fun and I'm home ill.


----------



## Andy M.

We received a free three month membership to BJs (Costco-type place on the East Coast)  and went there this afternoon to check it out. 

Managed to spend less than $100.  Picked up a tray of very meaty beef shanks that are destined to become part of beef barley soup and who knows what else.  Also a few other odds and ends.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> Picked up a tray of very meaty beef shanks that are destined to become part of beef barley soup and who knows what else.  .



oh oh oh oh ....  beef barley beff barley and shanks drool slobber.  hmmm lets see massa massa chusist... yup, could be there in time for supper tomorrow night


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> oh oh oh oh ....  beef barley beff barley and shanks drool slobber.  hmmm lets see massa massa chusist... yup, could be there in time for supper tomorrow night




Calm down. Different soup tonight.  The shanks are in the freezer.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We received a free three month membership to BJs (Costco-type place on the East Coast)  and went there this afternoon to check it out.
> 
> Managed to spend less than $100.  Picked up a tray of very meaty beef shanks that are destined to become part of beef barley soup and who knows what else.  Also a few other odds and ends.



Andy, when BJ's first came to town, I was working as a Temp. I usually only do office work. But they asked me if I would be interested in doing some weekend work. "Sure, why not. I can always use the extra money." Off to BJ.s in Medford the next day. Stacking the shelves. They gave me a knife to open the boxes. Uh Oh! After about six hours of working on a Saturday, and with the promise of more work on Sunday at time and a half pay, I was tired and not paying attention. I sliced all four fingers wide open. There goes my Sunday paycheck. But I still had one good hand, so I showed up on Sunday as if nothing was out of the ordinary. They gave a knife again. All I had to do was slice the boxes for my partner. After about four hours, using my bad hand started to take its toll. All of a sudden I burst into tears and sobs. My hand started to hurt real bad. BJ's thanked me for my help, sent me home in a cab. They even gave me a year's free membership. (I think that was so I wouldn't sue.) Oh well, at least I got some Sunday pay in.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> Calm down. Different soup tonight.  The shanks are in the freezer.









OK oK ok...   but just give me a days' warning...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Need beef barley soup...I was informed by fickle Shrek that he does not like soups...


----------



## CakePoet

So husband comes home  a day late, doesnt matter he had fun. 

Oh did you know that pearlfish lives in the anuses of seacucumber,  most often they are two but  a poor  seacucumber had 15 living up it back side...  Poor sea cucumber.


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> So husband comes home  a day late,
> 
> pearlfish lives in the anuses of seacucumber,



and so that's what you made him for supper?


----------



## CakePoet

My husband got salted pork when he got home, I didnt mind, I just wished I had been with him and  the host, since I so love  being with both of them.


----------



## roadfix

I am chilling here at work, having some hot instant oatmeal!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Need beef barley soup...I was informed by fickle Shrek that he does not like soups...




Make it thicker and tell him it's a stew.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Make it thicker and tell him it's a stew.



I think he really didn't like *that* soup *that* day...getting hard to cook for him.


----------



## Cheryl J

Goodness....seems I've been busier this past month than I was even back when I was working full time.  Not even 10PM yet, and can't keep my eyes open any longer....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz 

Nighty, all...!


----------



## Addie

Getting ready to hop into the shower so I can run to the store at 6 a.m. As soon as it opens. 

But first I have to take a quick look at the obits in our local paper. It has been a couple of years since I have seen any of my school mates listed. Either they are all dead or are living as long as me.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think he really didn't like *that* soup *that* day...getting hard to cook for him.



I have always cooked on the premises that if they are hungry enough they will eat it. If not, then cook your own meals. 

It was only the kids I ever had a problem with. They would rather go hungry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, we're supposed to be home now. However, between The Lost Jacket saga, taking the long way home, stopping for a car magnet at the gift shop on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel, and having a wonderful lupper of fresh seafood along VA'S Eastern Shore, we ended up in a Holiday Inn in DE. We'll allow ourselves one touristy thing tomorrow (Thursday) and then Go Home! 

Left home on Halloween. Missing my own bed and unbleached towels.


----------



## LPBeier

Glad you are having a good time, CG.

I am trying to rest as we are going to a concert on Friday that is an hour's drive away. Well, an hour for most people. Because my van is off the road for winter and TB's car is okay for short distances but not long, we have factored in stopping for dinner on the way and then getting there an hour early for handicapped parking (or TB dropping me off, parking and walking back) and getting to our seats with the least amount of crowds. 

I have been fighting a cold for a few days and can't go if I have a fever so I am trying to be good!


----------



## Addie

Well I got my cooking orders for Thursday. 

A large Casserole of Stuffing
1 Large Pumpkin Cheesecake
1 Apple Pie. And if I feel up to it,
Some Pumpkin Cookies


----------



## dragnlaw

*Addie* think you are going to be a busy gal!  That's a tall order but certainly shows they have always loved what you make!


----------



## Farmer Jon

We got a few inches of snow yesterday. That put a stop to harvest for a couple days. So we went out last night. Apparently my drunk self thought it would be a good idea to can some meat today. My hung over self is not impressed with my drunk self. LOL. Yes I had a driver.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> ...   Apparently my drunk self thought it would be a good idea to can some meat today. My hung over self is not impressed with my drunk self. LOL. Yes I had a driver.



  Well I hope that the canned goods were a minimum amount and not too much was wasted!


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> Well I got my cooking orders for Thursday.
> 
> A large Casserole of Stuffing
> 1 Large Pumpkin Cheesecake
> 1 Apple Pie. And if I feel up to it,
> Some Pumpkin Cookies



I will do the cookies tomorrow. When I talked to my daughter, I told her I would bring the stuffing. "I was going to ask you Mom, but I thought it might be just too much work. I love your stuffing." 'Nuff said. And I always do the Pumpkin Cheesecake. Every year. SIL's favorite part of the meal. Anything with sugar is his favorite part of any meal, any time of the day.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Only 5 quarts. I usually do no less than 14. Its in the canner now so I can watch the corn huskers kick some Maryland butt.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> so I can watch the corn huskers kick some Maryland butt.



uh oh...  watch out!  I'm sure them's fightin' words to some here.


----------



## Andy M.

Shampooing some rugs, cleaning the hardwood floors, having the dryer repaired AGAIN. Hope to bake a cake or a batch of bagels this afternoon. House has to look pretty for Thanksgiving.


----------



## CakePoet

Apparently I am starting the  Anti- Mac & Cheese club today. 

On another note, I am also looking for a torch today,  husband cant find it nor can I and we guess the kid has  hidden it and forgot about it.


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> Apparently I am starting the  Anti- Mac & Cheese club today.
> 
> On another note, I am also looking for a torch today,  husband cant find it nor can I and we guess the kid has  hidden it and forgot about it.




We already have three members!  

Hope you find your torch.  What kind of torch?  A grill lighter?  I can send you one, may take awhile to get to Sweden though.


----------



## CakePoet

Just a black LED torch. Because with out it we can find anything in the pantry after 5 in the evening.


----------



## Dawgluver

So a flashlight?


----------



## CakePoet

Oh  yeah...  forgot  American English flashlight,  yeah but it is a torch to us!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ha, I forgot my European language.  Probably not a good idea to wander around your pantry with a grill lighter.  Glad you meant flashlight!


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> Apparently I am starting the  Anti- Mac & Cheese club today.
> .



Anti-Mac & Cheese?  I hope that doesn't mean what I think it does.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> *We already have three members!*
> 
> Hope you find your torch.  What kind of torch?  A grill lighter?  I can send you one, may take awhile to get to Sweden though.


Were you counting me? If not, add me to the list.


----------



## Dawgluver

Now we are four!


----------



## CakePoet

dragnlaw; you can join if you  dont think mac&cheese is  holiday food or if you hate it.

Dawgluver: No I use an old fashion torch made  form wood and peat...


----------



## Dawgluver

CP, when you said torch, it reminded me of the villagers coming after Frankenstein's monster.  Or the tiki torches you see at beach clubs.


----------



## CakePoet

Well if we dont clean it out soon there might be a monster inside lurking, better borrow a pitchfork from my neighbours


----------



## Dawgluver

Stick some wood and peat on that pitchfork.  I hear that's the best way to find stuff in the pantry.  As well as monsters.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Well I got my cooking orders for Thursday.
> 
> A large Casserole of Stuffing
> 1 Large Pumpkin Cheesecake
> 1 Apple Pie. And if I feel up to it,
> Some Pumpkin Cookies



Sounds yummy, Addie!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got the meat out of the canner and making some mountain oysters. I didn't quite have enough to fill all the jars but they will get used in the next few days.
I know its an Aebleskiver pan but I jokingly referred to it as a mountain oyster pan on the cast iron group on face book. Some people didn't like that so I had to take the pic and post it on there today. Just because.


----------



## Chef Munky

Going to work on some crafts today. Sewing a bit sounds like a good rainy day project. Nice and relaxing. 
Our oldest son goes through jeans like crazy. Gave me a stack of them. So decided I'd do something that's quick and fun.

Make up some Denim Christmas Stockings. Also have a nice stash of odds and ends of material and other craft supplies to do my own designs.

If it keep this Lil' Badger out of trouble, it's a good thing.
Now to find a good movie to watch...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Speaking of monsters, I'm trying to wake up...need coffee.  My ogreness is shining through.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, I'm certainly of the school that doesn't serve it at a holiday meal!  Never heard of that.   Matter of fact, my first Italian Wedding was a big surprise to me with pasta as a course, then at an Italian family dinner, well now I know it is par for the _course_ (haha!).

I *love* Mac'n Cheese but not at a formal dinner!  Although I have changed my mind to a certain extent, because there sure are some fancy pasta dishes out there. 

If you go to other cuisines and their pastas - I think a _special_ Ravioli or Dim Sum Dumplings are perfectly OK. but it is not Mac'n Cheese. Maybe in their culture it would be considered a parallel?

At any rate, I've always thought of it as a family dish.  Whether for lunch or supper any family meal was OK. 

Pasta salads mainly home, picnics/bbq's and buffets.  Again, not a formal meal!


----------



## Addie

I don't think I have ever thought of Thanksgiving as a "formal" dinner. We always have so much fun and laughter at our family gatherings. When the stories start, there is no stopping us. 

Why did I suggest mac and cheese? The little kids can be very picky eaters. Parents will load up their plates with foods they are not fed every day. Whoever is making the big meal in our family, lets the cook know what her favorite veggie is. This year I chose petite peas. The last time I made the dinner, my SIL chose creamed carrots. How many little kids do you know would honestly eat Brussels Sprouts? Or even carrots. When was the last time you put stuffing on your child's plate? So now the meal has become a battle with the kids. Take a good look at the additions we put into the stuffing. Raisins, apples, walnuts, dates, oysters, etc. How many of those foods are every day foods for the kids? You put that on their plate and their reaction is stunning. They push it to the side and if it touches any of the other foods on their plate, they won't touch them either.

My daughter is an excellent cook. Every holiday, she serves stuffed artichokes to start the meal. I personally do not care for them. But I don't have to get into an argument with her to eat one.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I don't think I have ever thought of Thanksgiving as a "formal" dinner. We always have so much fun and laughter at our family gatherings. When the stories start, there is no stopping us.
> 
> Why did I suggest mac and cheese? The little kids can be very picky eaters. Parents will load up their plates with foods they are not fed every day. Whoever is making the big meal in our family, lets the cook know what her favorite veggie is. This year I chose petite peas. The last time I made the dinner, my SIL chose creamed carrots. How many little kids do you know would honestly eat Brussels Sprouts? Or even carrots. When was the last time you put stuffing on your child's plate? So now the meal has become a battle with the kids. Take a good look at the additions we put into the stuffing. Raisins, apples, walnuts, dates, oysters, etc. How many of those foods are every day foods for the kids? You put that on their plate and their reaction is stunning. They push it to the side and if it touches any of the other foods on their plate, they won't touch them either.



I don't think of Thanksgiving as a formal meal, either, but it is a holiday. Mac & cheese is just not a holiday dish for a lot of people. 

I don't think little kids' pickiness should be catered to. As long as there's something everyone will eat, they will survive one meal. They should also be taught not to be rude at a holiday dinner. 

I know a lot of kids who eat carrots. These days, baby carrots are a popular snack, since many people are more concerned about healthy food than they were when you were raising your kids. 

Some kids, and adults, don't like their food to touch, but I don't think they're all as picky as yours apparently were.


----------



## Dawgluver

As a little kid, Thanksgiving was my favorite meal of the year.  No mac and cheese, but I inhaled everything else.  Except sweet potatoes.  My niece when she was little would come here with her dad (parents were split up) and report back to her mom that all Aunty Dawg fed her was mashed potatoes and coffee ice cream.  There were many other choices available, but she didn't want turkey, gravy, etc.  She didn't starve.  I'm of the opinion that children will not shrivel up and die if they don't eat everything their parents want them to.

Right now, I'm waiting for the water to come back on.  Apparently a part went out in the pump house.  I have towels to wash and a shower to take, so I am not real happy.  And tomorrow is Sunday, which does not bode well.


----------



## taxlady

As a kid I hated it when people gave us "kids' food". No, I didn't want a sweet glaze on my carrots. No, those sweet potatoes with marshmallow goop on them were gross. No, I didn't want that much ketchup on my fries. Couldn't I have had the baked potato?


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks good, Jon! 

Munky....glad you're having some fun with crafts.  I once made a blanket years ago with patches of blue jeans on one side, flannel on the other.  Back in my crafty days.  

Taxy....same here.  I didn't like ketchup or marshmallows as a kid, and still don't.  There's not much I don't like, but those are two. 

GG and Dawg...I hear ya.  I didn't cater to my kids for holiday meals, and they survived. They weren't running the show , and always managed to get full on what was served. My grandson Tyler loves plain carrots, and always asks for them with his after school snack.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> As a kid I hated it when people gave us "kids' food". No, I didn't want a sweet glaze on my carrots. No, those sweet potatoes with marshmallow goop on them were gross. No, I didn't want that much ketchup on my fries. Couldn't I have had the baked potato?



I did like a sweet glaze on the Thanksgiving carrots. Still do. Not all kids are the same. I wasn't suggesting that it be served only only to the kids. I think everyone should be offered the same food. They can choose what they want and hopefully adults will encourage children to try something new but not make a big deal out of it. That's how they expand their palates.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I did like a sweet glaze on the Thanksgiving carrots. Still do. Not all kids are the same. I wasn't suggesting that it be served only only to the kids. I think everyone should be offered the same food. They can choose what they want and hopefully adults will encourage children to try something new but not make a big deal out of it. That's how they expand their palates.


I certainly didn't think you were suggesting that. But, when I was a kid, some adults did do that.

My mum wanted us to try new foods. If we served ourselves, which happened at most holiday meals, we were told to take small servings of new foods. If we didn't like it, we didn't have to finish it. If we did like it, we could take more. If we took a big serving and then didn't like it, we didn't get anything else until the big serving had been eaten.  My mum hated waste.


----------



## CakePoet

Also we have culture differences.   Swedish kids are not brought up on sugar alone. Most kids eat porridge for breakfast , yes oatmeal, rye or semolina as a kid and  veggies are introduced  before 1 year old.  Candy is  served on Saturday, it called Saturday candy, yes some people eat all the  week but most has it as reward at the Saturday.

My daughter eat  a lot of what we eat, because her taste buds changes as she  grows, she might say no to cucumber at 2 but love it 4, so it always there for her to pick and eat if she wants.  Also it takes kids  10 times of trying before a new food is accepted.  


When I was kids, my parents let us eat "adult" foods, there was no difference and we could eat what veggies we wanted that was on the table.  No as child I didnt like brussel sprout that is because my dear mum is horrible cook.  My daughter do like them.

I hate the forced kid food thing,in Sweden people have this idea  that kids only eat Bullens sausage ( tinned sausages for boiling)  with bread or meatballs.

The best compliment I have gotten was from  5 year old , who rarely spoke., Auntie H, I love your parties,you never have bullen sausages. Can I have more coleslaw?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ]...The little kids can be very picky eaters. Parents will load up their plates with foods they are not fed every day...Or even carrots. When was the last time you put stuffing on your child's plate? So now the meal has become a battle with the kids. Take a good look at the additions we put into the stuffing. Raisins, apples, walnuts, dates, oysters, etc. How many of those foods are every day foods for the kids?...


If parents "load up" a child's plate with unfamiliar foods, the parents are fools. Our kids learned about new foods the same way Himself and I did. If it was something different, you needed to try one bite. If you liked it, take more. If you didn't, we might try it again in the future. Also, my Nana had a Thanksgiving saying that you took a small bit of everything on the table. Didn't matter if you liked it, knew what it was...none of that. At least one bite of everything. Once a year I could suck it up just for my dear Nana. If it weren't for her, I probably wouldn't like cranberries.

Regarding the additions to stuffing: it should be basic. In my opinion, you start adding nuts and fruits into stuffing and you've just turned it into bread pudding!  And oysters will never darken my door. If Himself wants them, he can order them when we're out.


----------



## medtran49

Cooking Goddess said:


> Regarding the additions to stuffing: it should be basic. In my opinion, you start adding nuts and fruits into stuffing and you've just turned it into bread pudding!  And oysters will never darken my door. If Himself wants them, he can order them when we're out.


 
YES!  We've tried various stuffings with various additions over the years and always end up coming back to the old tried and true.  Maybe it's just what you grow up with, cause I'd rather have the cornbread dressing my mom and grandmom used to make, while Craig would rather have dressing made from a base of Pepperidge Farm cubes, which is okay for me, just not my preferred go to.


----------



## CakePoet

As  a sleep deprived mother I just handed my kid a peeled  onion instead of a peeled carrot... she thinks  I am loosing my mind


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Also we have culture differences.   Swedish kids are not brought up on sugar alone. Most kids eat porridge for breakfast , yes oatmeal, rye or semolina as a kid and  veggies are introduced  before 1 year old.  Candy is  served on Saturday, it called Saturday candy, yes some people eat all the  week but most has it as reward at the Saturday.



American kids are not brought up on sugar alone, either. Maybe some have too much soda, but the kids I know eat pretty well. My sister's kids grew up in California, so they're used to lots of fresh vegetables and fruits. My BIL's children grab berries from the fridge for a snack. My friends give their kids baby carrots and apple slices and bananas for snacks.  As far as I can tell, candy is not an everyday food.


----------



## CakePoet

GotG:  No it started to change,  and  that is good thing.  Even cookie monster is on a diet these day.


----------



## dragnlaw

It is 9 am. I'm sitting at the computer, drinking coffee, still in my night shirt, watching snow flakes the size of silver dollars floating down.  

The geese were let out, I wore boots & a big coat over the nightshirt.  

Not really wanting to get dressed, wishing I had a oven to do some baking.

Usually get really excited over what may be the first *real* snow but right now?...  just blech.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> Got the meat out of the canner and making some mountain oysters. I didn't quite have enough to fill all the jars but they will get used in the next few days.
> I know its an Aebleskiver pan but I jokingly referred to it as a mountain oyster pan on the cast iron group on face book. Some people didn't like that so I had to take the pic and post it on there today. Just because.



Mountain oysters?  What you're doing doesn't sound like they are Prairie Oysters, so what are they?

Aebleskiver pan looks and sounds interesting never heard or seen one before. Again, just what was it designed for?

You're a man of many talents Jon!


----------



## dragnlaw

Uh oh - just looked up that pan...  What fun!  I want one!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Mountain oyster pan.  Good one Farmer Jon.  LOL. 

Wait'll I share this with my brother.
I bought an old cast iron aebleskiver pan for about a $1 at a garage sale.  Gave it to my brother for a Christmas present one year.  He loves it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I got that pan for a couple bucks at goodwill. I've be never used it for its intended purpose. 
Yes they are what you call prarie oysters. I cut them up into bite size pieces rather than slice them.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, I've never had them. Learned about them from my sister in OK. 
 My Jamaican born BIL just calls them B***s B***s and makes a fantastic soup.  I've never happened to stop by while it's being served and it never lasts long enough for me to raid their fridge when I do.  Will get there one day!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Things not to do at family dinners:

1.  Don't call out,  hey bro, toss me another dinner roll.  A half dozen buttered buns will be lobbed at you from around the table.  Your MIL will not approve. 

2. If you are the newest member of the family-- bf, gf, in-law-- do not allow yourself to be distracted by the person on your immediate left, thus leaving your plate unguarded while the person on your right steals your chicken leg.  A Family Ritual.  
--

It's cold, ( well not that cold), we are doing TG planning by phone instead of  going to one or the other's house.  So far we have decided dinner will  be served at 3 tables, living room, dining room for 20 people plus  assorted wee kids.   We have set up the  Traveling Church Basement tables in the basement previously.  This works the best as the  family room is the largest room in the house.  Issue this year, oldest BIL can't do stairway and another is recovering from surgery.  This would make one SIL very happy. One year she  sniffed, why eat downstairs when you have a perfectly good dining room  Did she not learn to count?.   Special regrets, she is not coming this year.  

We will remove one tv from the living room tomorrow, to help  make room for table set up.  Dx said  she cleaned her whole house this week, it's done!
Obviously,  she doesn't have cats!  With the tv gone, the dog will not be in the living room either, as she likes to nap curled up next to her Mom. 


Chairs,  we need more chairs, even after I bring some folding chairs to combine.   We just saw Meryl Streep in Florence Foster Jenkins.  One of her eccentricities is she collected dining room chairs, not to be sat on.   I thought hmm,  Dx "collects" chairs  but I let that sail right  by when discussing the movie after. 

And Phone books.  For the little kids.  We used to be inundated by mult phone companes. About gives me a hernia carrying those out to the recycling.  Now I think we don't receive  any.  Debating whether to ask some  to bring booster seats or not and just let parents wing it. 

So far, my "to do " list is surprisingly short.  Mostly  bring larger kettles, roasting pans, etc from basement storage and help  get out serving platters, bowls utensils from the china cabinet. Tues or Wed I get to roast turkey parts and make turkey stock for gravy.  Dx has a master list she keeps from year to year.  Nevertheless, I'm waiting for the real surprise to come, there always is one somewhere.  

I'm also waiting for Dx to email me a copy of what everyone is bringing, so we both can decide what we need to fill in the blanks with.  We will make 2 turkeys, stuffing, one vegetarian, mashed potatoes and gravy.  

TG dinner is at 3 pm, which means we will  eat by about 4.  That seems reasonable.   I could start right now.


----------



## Addie

Whisk, you just jogged my memory. A number of years ago I was having the whole fang damily for Thanksgiving. Everyone's kids were small, and that created a couple of problems.

1. Chairs. I asked our minister if I could borrow some along with booster seats. Every Fall the church sets up for their annual Beans and Ham dinner. So I knew they would have enough for me.

2. Eating utensils. Again the church came to my rescue. 

3. Enough room to cook everything. Again the church. They have commercial appliances. So I went there to bake cookies, pies and the cake I was serving for dessert. 

My neighbor was faced with the same problem. I suggested she to go to the Salvation Army Hall to see if they could help. Her problems solved and she made a sizable donation to their Christmas Fund. 

So folks if you have the same problems that myself and my neighbor were faced with there are several resources you can go to. The two I mentioned along with your military clubs. Such as the VFW, American Legion, and any  organization that has a hall and chairs.


----------



## Addie

Today I made the pumpkin cheese cake. I still have to sprinkle the crush nuts and sugar on the top. But I will do that tomorrow. And I cleaned the kitchen as I worked. I also folded a bag of laundry. A very large trash bag for your outside barrels. Filled to the top with just the whites. Pirate folded the dark stuff. His bag was only half full. 

Last night I got a migraine headache and wasn't sure I was going to even get out of bed today. The only way I can break one of those headaches, is to become sick to my stomach. And I did that in the wee hours. Today I am full of energy and still have other items on my "To Do" list. I even got into a really deep sleep. 

Right now I am taking a break. Back to work. Playtime is over.


----------



## CraigC

Just finished slicing the butt for the tasso and rubbing the pieces with the cure. I'll turn them several times during the week. I bought about 60# of boneless pork butt for our sausage weekend. At $1.29 a pound for the pork and buying spices in large quantities, homemade sausage can be economical.


----------



## CakePoet

i'm making tea today..  I have  added water to my Tefal tea magic and  started it....  just one problem.. the teapot is in the kitchen and I am sitting here with the tea bag  that should be in the filter.....


Does any one have a brain to spare?


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, CakePoet, I am a little short in that area as well. 

I went to look in our pantry fridge for an unopened can of cat food. When I finished staring blankly in there for a few minutes wondering what I was doing there I got a can from the shelves and fed the cat.

A few minutes ago TB came into the office with the lidded can and asked if this was supposed to be in the kitchen fridge. I said "yes, where did you find it?" "on the pantry shelf" was his reply.





CakePoet said:


> i'm making tea today..  I have  added water to my Tefal tea magic and  started it....  just one problem.. the teapot is in the kitchen and I am sitting here with the tea bag  that should be in the filter.....
> 
> 
> Does any one have a brain to spare?


----------



## dragnlaw

CakePoet said:


> Does any one have a brain to spare?



So sorry CakePoet, I would have loaned you one instantly except I lost my own and am using my spare.

And that spare is not working too well.


----------



## CakePoet

Well I have tea now.  I so love this type tea pot, great pot of tea  with 1-2 bags .  Cheap and  lovely tea. I wonder where I put my sandwich?


----------



## dragnlaw

All this reminds me: 
One winter I was donning all my 2nds to go out (it was 35 below...)  2nd sweater, heavy pants for over leggings, two mittens ready on bench, toque and earmuffs on bench, heavy socks on bench... 

started to put on 2nd socks on and remembered the carrots for horses and peelings in the kitchen for the chickens, fetched everything, came back to the porch...  and could not find the second pair of socks. Wha??

Went back to the kitchen - went everywhere - was really losing my temper with myself - finally said "forget them! just get another pair! stop getting in a tizzy over it!"

So put on a different pair of socks, then my boots, then my jacket...  & oops...
there were my first pair of socks - sitting over my shoulder...  

-duh...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Procrastinating...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Procrastinating...



Me too!


----------



## CakePoet

I  found my sandwich..... under a large round object on the front side of me....


----------



## CharlieD

Bunch of girl friends of my daughter came for her birthday, 13, so just finished making bunch of individual pizzas. With options of the toppings. Phew, tired. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## rodentraiser

Going to dish up some breakfast and then - I don't know. Hopefully today will be more productive than yesterday, when all I did all day was sit and contemplate my navel.


----------



## LPBeier

We just got home from Costco. What a madhouse. I know better than to go on a Sunday, especially this close to Christmas.

I have unpacked everything so now that I have laundry detergent I will get busy doing TB's clothes for work and towels. I love my huge washer and dryer. That's the only downside of where we hope to purchase a new townhouse. There they only have room for the smaller stacking machines.

At six my grocery delivery comes so another round of putting things away.

So much for my earlier dilly dallying here on the computer.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> We just got home from Costco. What a madhouse. I know better than to go on a Sunday, especially this close to Christmas.
> 
> I have unpacked everything so now that I have laundry detergent I will get busy doing TB's clothes for work and towels. I love my huge washer and dryer. That's the only downside of where we hope to purchase a new townhouse. There they only have room for the smaller stacking machines.
> 
> At six my grocery delivery comes so another round of putting things away.
> 
> So much for my earlier dilly dallying here on the computer.


Have you seen the stacking front loaders? I don't think mine takes more space than most of the smaller stacked washer/dryers.


----------



## Cheryl J

CharlieD said:


> Bunch of girl friends of my daughter came for her birthday, 13, so just finished making bunch of individual pizzas. With options of the toppings. Phew, tired.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


 
Happy birthday to your daughter, Charlie. I bet she and her friends loved their individual pizzas.  She's a lucky girl to have a father who would take the time to do that for her party!


----------



## Dawgluver

What Cheryl said!


----------



## Cheryl J

....watching "The Wizard of Oz" for the billionth time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm making turkey stock...just finished gnawing the meat from the neck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing - FINALLY! After getting home in the wee hours on Friday, I've done nothing but laundry and clean. Friday saw four rounds through the washer and dryer, along with a fifth today. 

When we got home, Himself saw a little mouse skitter along the foundation ledge in the garage. I missed the mouse...but found plenty of his "rice" as evidence.  Pulled out a box of moth balls I bought after the last mouse event (danged furball made a nest in my van's heater fan - cost a couple hundred of dollars to undo that...), scattered them around the sill and under the cars, and went to bed. Nearly asphyxiated us, since the smell leaked into the house. (I told Himself we need new weatherstripping on the door to the garage.  )

Thankfully, it was in the mid-50s on Saturday, so we moved the cars out and I moved *everything*, sweeping the foundation ledge and the mudsill all around the place, moved everything away from the walls, and made sure there were no mousy souvenirs. Plus, it will be easy to spot if the mouse is still around. After picking up all the mothballs and putting them into an old yogurt carton, I have just a couple at the corners of the garage that might be entry points for any small critter. No smell in the house, but I hope it's enough to deter woodland critters.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Have you seen the stacking front loaders? I don't think mine takes more space than most of the smaller stacked washer/dryers.



These are stacking front loaders but they fit into a small "closet" and are much smaller than the ones I have now. TB is going to see if we can fix it.

He wears two uniforms a week and because of a genetic blood condition (and thyroid problems) he is always cold. In the winter he wears a long sleeved undershirt (the kind that skiers wear), 6 t-shirts and his uniform shirt. He wears layers under his pants as well, and goes through socks like mad!

I am constantly washing clothes! But I don't mind, it is the least I can do for him!


----------



## dragnlaw

CG  you have just sent off a gazillion warning bells in my head. PLEASE PLEASE fix the gasket around your garage door into the house.
In many places here, but not everywhere, it is against building code to havr a garage entrance into the house. Carbon monoxide fumes have killed more than one family.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm making turkey stock...just finished gnawing the meat from the neck.



My favorite part of the big bird.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cheryl J said:


> Happy birthday to your daughter, Charlie. I bet she and her friends loved their individual pizzas.  She's a lucky girl to have a father who would take the time to do that for her party!


From me too


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CharlieD said:


> Bunch of girl friends of my daughter came for her birthday, 13, so just finished making bunch of individual pizzas...


I hope you've recovered by now, SuperDad! Also hope your daughter comes home from school bragging about how much her friends enjoyed your efforts.



dragnlaw said:


> CG  you have just sent off a gazillion warning bells in my head...Carbon monoxide fumes have killed more than one family.


Turn the alarm bells off, *dragn*. In case you didn't think of it, you first have to generate CO before it can leak into a house. We never leave the car running in the garage (duh!  ), back it out if we feel the need to heat it because it's so cold outside (for our benefit, not the engine's  ), always let the air clear before putting the door down when we drive in, never back in except for the two times a year we're packing the car for vacation. ~ The real problem was I had forgotten how potent those little moth balls can be.  Opened the box, spread about 2/3 of them throughout our garage, then put the box with the remaining ones under the steps/platform configuration going into our house. *gasp*

*********************************

Just about ready to head to the grocery store - after I stop at our insurance company's claims garage. Our first day in FL, some inattentive driver (read: jerk) backed into the car while Himself was waiting to park the car after filling up with gas. Poor Sally needs a bit of a nose job. 

Going rogue with Thanksgiving dinner, too. I haven't cooked a turkey for so long I'm seriously worried about the timing. SIL once made breaded pork chops when she hosted it one year ("we had a taste for turkey, so I made that last week"), so she'll just have to deal with ham since I'm cooking dinner less than a week after getting home from vacation. Not sure if she and her hubby have returned from THEIR trip to FL, though! At least I'll be making a turkey for the two of us next week - and I plan on dropping off enough "meal" to them for their dinner. WE never got turkey that one year.


----------



## dragnlaw

OK CG, I was hoping you would say that but I couldn't help myself.  the fact the fumes from the mothballs seeped into the house...  well, you understand.

BTW - did you know mothballs are an excellent deterrent for skunks and others from nesting under your front stoop or back porch...


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get rid of another migraine. I have pretty well had migraines and headaches for 2 weeks now. We thought it was a new detergent that was for senisitive skin but has a scent that washed into the clothes. I got a fully "clean" one from the organic store and rewashed everything from towels to bedding to clothes. Can't smell anything but am back with a headache. I have checked for all my triggers but nothing is coming to mind. 

I have a full day tomorrow with a friend coming over to cook with me in the morning. We both have to cook for a lot of allergies and intolerances so we thought we would share recipes and have some fun. Then in the evening another friend is picking me up so we can deliver one of our creations to a recent bride we know. We both love to crochet so we decided to make afghans for young people we have known from church. This is our third. We do the pieces separately, get together to arrange them, then she puts it together and I do a border. They seem to be hits and we just love doing them!

So, I am trying to lay low to get rid of this silly head problem and hopefully will get a good sleep. Guess a good step to both of those is to get off the computer!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to get rid of another migraine. I have pretty well had migraines and headaches for 2 weeks now. We thought it was a new detergent that was for senisitive skin but has a scent that washed into the clothes. I got a fully "clean" one from the organic store and rewashed everything from towels to bedding to clothes. Can't smell anything but am back with a headache. I have checked for all my triggers but nothing is coming to mind.
> 
> I have a full day tomorrow with a friend coming over to cook with me in the morning. We both have to cook for a lot of allergies and intolerances so we thought we would share recipes and have some fun. Then in the evening another friend is picking me up so we can deliver one of our creations to a recent bride we know. We both love to crochet so we decided to make afghans for young people we have known from church. This is our third. We do the pieces separately, get together to arrange them, then she puts it together and I do a border. They seem to be hits and we just love doing them!
> 
> So, I am trying to lay low to get rid of this silly head problem and hopefully will get a good sleep. Guess a good step to both of those is to get off the computer!


(((Gentle hugs)))

I'm pretty sure the aftermath of the US election is what gave me two migraines in one week. One of them had aura at noon and again at 20h and the headache got worse too.


----------



## msmofet

LP I think we are in the same boat tonight. Headache (baby migraine growing) and LOTS of joint pain (welcome winter!!) are keeping me awake tonight. Plus my sciatic is acting up.

Plus other worries on  my mind.

I am contemplating going in the kitchen and doing some more turkey day prepping.


----------



## LPBeier

Awe, Taxy, auras are the worst. I hope you don't get any more.

Ms M, yes, all my muscles are aching as well and that always triggers my sciatica. You and I do have a lot of the same issues. Sending healing hugs and prayers to you. (My stressors are getting less and I am hoping yours do too.

TB just came home with a headache as well - what's happening? Is this a weird type of flu that causes horrible headaches?


----------



## GotGarlic

Well, it's o'dark thirty and we're on our way home. The sun is just starting to rise in the east.


----------



## Addie

*Jennyma, this is for  you*

Leftover Mashed Potato Tots - Cook's Science

Yum. I will make these right after Thanksgiving. A great snack for TV watching.


----------



## Andy M.

Currently making salt and pepper's cast iron dinner rolls for Thursday.  Later on I'll be making grandson's favorite chocolate cake as we are celebrating his 10th birthday Thursday.  If I have enough energy, I'll cut up and toast the stuffing bread in preparation for making the stuffing.


----------



## CakePoet

Tomorrow I am done with  all the Christmas gifts.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Currently making salt and pepper's cast iron dinner rolls for Thursday.  Later on I'll be making grandson's favorite chocolate cake as we are celebrating his 10th birthday Thursday.  If I have enough energy, I'll cut up and toast the stuffing bread in preparation for making the stuffing.



I had to read this post twice. 

Why would Andy want to make dinner rolls that are as hard as cast iron? Hmmm.... Did I read that right? Okay, I got it now.


----------



## Andy M.

Christmas shopping online while the dough rises.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thinking the Keurig needs to go.

I'm going to take it apart from the bottom this time and see what's going on. It still doesn't want to brew a cup of coffee. It starts to then stops.
We have to lift the lid and try again. The 3rd time does the trick.


----------



## Addie

My bread dough is on it second rise. Then when it bakes and cools, I will make the stuffing. Right now the apple pie is in the oven. I also have to put the topping on the cheesecake.


----------



## msmofet

Chef Munky said:


> Thinking the Keurig needs to go.
> 
> I'm going to take it apart from the bottom this time and see what's going on. It still doesn't want to brew a cup of coffee. It starts to then stops.
> We have to lift the lid and try again. The 3rd time does the trick.


Have seen the new fridge with the keurig in the door next to the water/ice machine?

$3,300 refrigerator will make you coffee with Keurig


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's a little...nutty. We're on only our fourth refrigerator since we built our first house in 1977. However, we've gone through four coffee makers since we moved to this one in 2000! Not a fan of Keurig, either.

At least that fridge isn't as creepy as the one that will order basic groceries for you when you're running low.  Between that, thermostat systems like Nest, and good ol' Alexa, we're doomed to be trapped in a house like the one in the Ray Bradbury short story, There Will Come Soft Rains. Read that story nearly 40 years ago, and I've been freaked out ever since. I don't want a house smarter than I am!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nothing - FINALLY! After getting home in the wee hours on Friday, I've done nothing but laundry and clean. Friday saw four rounds through the washer and dryer, along with a fifth today.
> 
> When we got home, Himself saw a little mouse skitter along the foundation ledge in the garage. I missed the mouse...but found plenty of his "rice" as evidence.  Pulled out a box of moth balls I bought after the last mouse event (danged furball made a nest in my van's heater fan - cost a couple hundred of dollars to undo that...), scattered them around the sill and under the cars, and went to bed. Nearly asphyxiated us, since the smell leaked into the house. (I told Himself we need new weatherstripping on the door to the garage.  )
> 
> Thankfully, it was in the mid-50s on Saturday, so we moved the cars out and I moved *everything*, sweeping the foundation ledge and the mudsill all around the place, moved everything away from the walls, and made sure there were no mousy souvenirs. Plus, it will be easy to spot if the mouse is still around. After picking up all the mothballs and putting them into an old yogurt carton, I have just a couple at the corners of the garage that might be entry points for any small critter. No smell in the house, but I hope it's enough to deter woodland critters.



Just import some snakes from Dawg, they will take care of the mice.

LOL!  Mom has a fat mouse in her kitchen, but the cat won't go in there to get it.  She's not allowed in the kitchen.  LOL!!!!

Django is a good mouser...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Thinking the Keurig needs to go.
> 
> I'm going to take it apart from the bottom this time and see what's going on. It still doesn't want to brew a cup of coffee. It starts to then stops.
> We have to lift the lid and try again. The 3rd time does the trick.



Sorry I didn't see this yesterday...run some vinegar through, then rinse well with clear water.


----------



## buckytom

My wife tried that with her old Keurig, the vinegar thing, and ended up having to throw it out as all of the coffee it made afterwards tasted badly from the vinegar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> My wife tried that with her old Keurig, the vinegar thing, and ended up having to throw it out as all of the coffee it made afterwards tasted badly from the vinegar.



Hmmmm...never have had that problem.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for Rehab, hope the roads are not icy.


----------



## buckytom

Yeah, using vinegar was what everything I read said to do, and even Kuerig websites suggested it.

So now she just buys a new one every coupla years, and we donate the old one. Hopefully to someone who has better luck with cleaning.

Btw, hiya PF. Hope all's well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Btw, hiya PF. Hope all's well.



Hiya BT!

Doing well, Shrek is losing his grip with reality (Alzheimer's) and I had another heart attack (2 stents) a little over a month ago...other than that we are doing fine.  We moved to Wyoming last year...I'm about two blocks away from my parents and we bought a house.

How are you and family doing?  I read about your Dad, my condolences.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hiya BT!
> 
> Doing well, Shrek is losing his grip with reality (Alzheimer's) and I had another heart attack (2 stents) a little over a month ago...other than that we are doing fine.  We moved to Wyoming last year...I'm about two blocks away from my parents and we bought a house.
> 
> How are you and family doing?  I read about your Dad, my condolences.



Princess, I am sorry to hear about Shrek. You two have had such a great close union. Prayers for the both of you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Princess, I am sorry to hear about Shrek. You two have had such a great close union. Prayers for the both of you.



Thanks, Addie.  We are just, this past week, putting a name to it, even though we both knew.  He's fine with it and still very amenable to me directing his days.  The early dark helps a lot, he doesn't go out at night, stays up watching TV most nights and sleeps during the day...so I can get some sleep without worrying about him.


----------



## buckytom

Geez, PF. That's a lot to deal with. I'll keep you and Shrek in my prayers today. I try to get in at least a decade of the rosary everyday; today for you.

And thanks about my dad. He lived a good, long life. He was 93.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Bucky!


----------



## msmofet

Hopefully will finish turkey day prep ahead done. 

Planning to pick up some frozen Hebrew National franks in blankets and pizza rolls for quick easy dinner.


----------



## msmofet

I will light candles for you Bucky and PF and Shrek.  {hugs}


----------



## Dawgluver

So sorry to hear about your dad, BT.  And sad about Shrek, PF.  You have some experience with his condition, thankfully.  I'm somewhere in PA, with BIL and SIL, they're off doing stuff, so I'm at their house, with two elderly decrepit dogs and two cats of undeteminable ages.  I like it.  Old dogs are the best!  Cats are OK too.

Then the onslaught will begin.  The rels start today in a couple hours, and will continue for a few days.  Some surprises.  All of yesterday was eaten up with travel.  Still trying to recuperate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> So sorry to hear about your dad, BT.  And sad about Shrek, PF.  You have some experience with his condition, thankfully.  I'm somewhere in PA, with BIL and SIL, they're off doing stuff, so I'm at their house, with two elderly decrepit dogs and two cats of undeteminable ages.  I like it.  Old dogs are the best!  Cats are OK too.
> 
> Then the onslaught will begin.  The rels start today in a couple hours, and will continue for a few days.  Some surprises.  All of yesterday was eaten up with travel.  Still trying to recuperate.



Funny, all day long on Monday I thought it was Sunday (lost a day to sleep), Shrek was the one to tell me what day it was.  He knew because his day clock told him so.  Guess I should have looked at it.  I missed my Rehab that morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Bucky*, sorry to hear about your Dad. No matter how long a parent lives, it still isn't long enough.  

*PF*, wishing you well as you and dear Shrek begin your travels down a long road. Like* Dawg* mentioned, at least you have an idea of what might be coming. (((hugs))) to you both.

*Dawg*, I hope you finally figured out where you are in PA! East-to-west, it's a pretty big state. 

*******************

I'm trying to work up the ambition to give the downstairs a cleaning. Methinks I'll be using the feather duster and lamb's wool thingy. That, and a decent vacuuming, should be good enough for relatives.  Pretty sure all they'll care about is the food.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so sorry to hear of Shrek's condition, Princess.  Lighting a candle and saying a prayer for both of you. 
------------------------------------------

Our Thanksgiving plans have changed a bit, to about as non-traditional as we've ever done.  My daughter is helping her best friend Katie prepare a turkey dinner, since she just had a baby.  They're going to go ahead and join Katie's family for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow.  Daughter will have a turkey dinner at her house on Saturday, so I'll go to that one and bring a few dishes.  

I called my bachelor brother several days ago and invited him for an early dinner Thursday and asked him what he wants to have - he told me he would like my homemade chili and tamales.   So, by golly, that's what we'll have!   I bought some fresh pork tamales from the wonderful local Latino ladies who make tons of them this time of year, and now I'm fixin' to start that big pot of chili.


----------



## GotGarlic

PF, I'm sorry to hear about Shrek's condition. Love and hugs for both of you


----------



## GotGarlic

I just took my pumpkin pie out of the oven. I've chopped veggies for tomorrow's stuffing and shopped for everything else. Since it's just the two of us, there's no stress. Love that


----------



## Andy M.

Today I made an apple pie, frosted a cake, cut up and toasted the stuffing bread, made the brine, made glazed carrots, cleaned part of the kitchen and directed SO to order Chinese for dinner.


----------



## Katie H

Actually, I'm doing nothing.  This is the first year in about 50 years that I have no activities in the kitchen for Thanksgiving.  I don't have the energy nor the strength for it.  Thought I did and had hoped to have hosted a family event here.  Instead, Glenn and I will be going to his daughter's home, which is about 20 minutes from our house.

Yesterday I made a walnut-pumpkin pie to bring along.  I just hate being invited to someone's home for a large meal occasion and come empty-handed.

I prepared some potato roll dough in the bread machine a few hours ago.  It's in the refrigerator doing its chilling rise.  We're not expected to be at Heather's home until about 2 p.m.  That will give me ample time to bake the rolls.

Sure will be happy when I get back to feeling like my old self.

PF, I'm so sorry about Shrek.  I hope you have good resources to help you both.

And, bucky, you have my sincerest condolences on your dad's death.  You had many years to "have" him.  My dad died when I was barely 24 and I surely do miss him.


----------



## msmofet

Everything is done for tomorrow. All I need to do is roast the turkey, make the gravy and heat everything else up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm coming up behind you, *msm*. House is clean (enough), veggies are all prepped for cooking, and I'm enjoying an alcohol rubdown from the inside (a glass of wine). For once, I think I might be able to be relaxed when SIL and her hubby show up for dinner. Whew!


----------



## Farmer Jon

After hosting thanksgiving 2 years in a row its at my brothers house this year. My sisinlaw is a huge clean freak with OCD. Its done nothing but rain so there is mud everywhere. This should be fun.


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm coming up behind you, *msm*. House is clean (enough), veggies are all prepped for cooking, and I'm enjoying an alcohol rubdown from the inside (a glass of wine). For once, I think I might be able to be relaxed when SIL and her hubby show up for dinner. Whew!



I just got up and waiting for hub to help me with the turkey (stuff cavity with half onion, rosemary, sage and thyme sprigs) and into oven. 

Took the two potato dishes and the sautéed stuffing veggies out of freezer to thaw. 

This is the first year in quite awhile I don't have anything to prep day of except gravy. 

I get to enjoy the day!! And have an early dinner. 

Hub doesn't approve of drinking so no wine.


----------



## Andy M.

Having my first cup of coffee before I spring into action and begin a whirlwind of activity.  Well, there's no spring left in me so let's say I'll get up from a sitting position and start doing something.


----------



## msmofet

We had breakfast. Turkey is cooking. And I have nothing to do at the moment but watch the two potato dishes thaw. Very strange. Watching Ratatouille.


----------



## Katie H

msmofet said:


> We had breakfast. Turkey is cooking. And I have nothing to do at the moment but watch the two potato dishes thaw. Very strange. Watching Ratatouille.



Is watching potato dishes thaw as exciting as watching paint dry?


----------



## buckytom

I'm helping the boy make devilled eggs, keeping the cats out of DW's way so they live to see another day (you can get run over if you're not careful when she's cleaning the house , expecting guests), and cleaning the bird's room.


----------



## msmofet

Katie H said:


> Is watching potato dishes thaw as exciting as watching paint dry?



 Not sure never watched paint dry. Hmmmm maybe I should find something to paint.


----------



## msmofet

buckytom said:


> I'm helping the boy make devilled eggs, keeping the cats out of DW's way so they live to see another day (you can get run over if you're not careful when she's cleaning the house , expecting guests), and cleaning the bird's room.



Birds room?


----------



## Chef Munky

*Happy Thanksgiving Everyone*

I hope you all enjoy your day, evening meals...

Were having a quiet buffet style, sit where you want.Traditional dinner.
Watch the game. 
I saw this morning were down a pie. Guess Mr.Munky and our son had something to do with that.
You know,wondering a month ago if Mr. Munky was even going to be home for Thanksgiving, or to even be able to eat a turkey dinner at all. Seeing that were down a pie made me smile. 

I'm truly thankful that he's home with us.

Can't wait until tomorrow when everyone talks about all the good family gossip.
You guys are a lot of fun. It's like the day after. "I survived the In laws!" stories. LOL!!!

Have a great dinner everyone.

Munky Badger.


----------



## Addie

Unfortunately my daughter picked yesterday to have a tizzy fit. And I refuse to play into it. I was supposed to go to her house. That is now off the table. So instead she went to Boston Chicken and bought me a dish of chicken leg, mashed taters with gravy that had raw diced carrots in it as well as the stuffing. I won't go on, but the whole dinner was a big disappointment.

She called me to ask me what I wanted on the plate from BC. She stopped by with it and Spike went down to get it. Another tizzy fit. Because I didn't go down. I was still in my nightgown and this building does have a dress code for the hallways. Proper street clothes for the hallways. 

It may sound like the day was ruined for me. Not really. I am having a nice restful calm day and loving it. And I got a lovely phone call from Maine. My granddaughter lives there and she had some wonderful news for me. It made my day!


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> I hope you all enjoy your day, evening meals...
> 
> Were having a quiet buffet style, sit where you want.Traditional dinner.
> Watch the game.
> I saw this morning were down a pie. Guess Mr.Munky and our son had something to do with that.
> You know,wondering a month ago if Mr. Munky was even going to be home for Thanksgiving, or to even be able to eat a turkey dinner at all. Seeing that were down a pie made me smile.
> 
> I'm truly thankful that he's home with us.
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow when everyone talks about all the good family gossip.
> You guys are a lot of fun. It's like the day after. "I survived the In laws!" stories. LOL!!!
> 
> Have a great dinner everyone.
> 
> Munky Badger.



Well I for one am so happy to hear such good news. I remember when I had my heart surgery at the end of October, and come Thanksgiving. We held hands and each of us took a turn to state what we were thankful for. I was just thankful for being alive for another Thanksgiving with me family. And I am sure not only your family is, but even more so. Mr. Munky. 

I am so glad that he is doing better. At least he is well enough to still appreciate and enjoy your baking skills. 

How is his rehab coming along?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm enjoying the aromas from the oven and a glass of apple cider sangria. Will soon get started on the cherry sauce and mashed potatoes. Nice, quiet Thanksgiving with just DH and me


----------



## LPBeier

I am not having the greatest day/week.

My pain flares are increasing in length of time, intensity of pain and frequency. It is causing major side effects like not being able to concentrate, think, remember. I am often grumpy and/or depressed. Also my ability to write for my blog is non-existant.

On top of that, Violet has been having similar pain problems and is back to only one walk a day because her back legs are buckling on her if she goes too fast or far.

So, the two of us are going to be spending a very quiet day. at the moment I am resting in bed with my laptop and she is curled up at my feet - oh, ya, she also needs help getting onto our bed now when she used to jump up freely.

I am more concerned with her health problems because she is good medicine for me and while I don't like to see her in pain, losing her will be very hard on TB and I. These past 12 years she has been in our life have been amazing!


----------



## CakePoet

*hugs*  I am trying to sit down and figure out , how I can  my daily life to work  with the  so call rehab course I need to go on.  So I have to remove two of three things to do in one week,  rest  or food shopping or 1 day less  Mummy and me time with my daughter..

I have kept Library day with my daughter, I refuse remove that .  I cant charge my batteries in the weekend because it  doesnt work when she and my husband is home. I need  5 hours alone time to charge or my pain gets to high, but we need to eat too.

No my husband cant go shopping, he can get milk but anything else stresses him out because he cant the language  and doesnt know  what is what.

Not fun


----------



## dragnlaw

Love that movie!


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> I hope you all enjoy your day, evening meals...
> 
> Were having a quiet buffet style, sit where you want.Traditional dinner.
> Watch the game.
> I saw this morning were down a pie. Guess Mr.Munky and our son had something to do with that.
> You know,wondering a month ago if Mr. Munky was even going to be home for Thanksgiving, or to even be able to eat a turkey dinner at all. Seeing that were down a pie made me smile.
> 
> I'm truly thankful that he's home with us.
> 
> Can't wait until tomorrow when everyone talks about all the good family gossip.
> You guys are a lot of fun. It's like the day after. "I survived the In laws!" stories. LOL!!!
> 
> *Have a great dinner everyone.*
> 
> Munky Badger.


 
Same to you, Munky Badger.  What a ride you've all been through, and for the Mr. to steal some pie is such a bonus, let alone having him home!  Enjoy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for work, I hope the facility has some of the T-Day meal left for us night shift workers.


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling at Mr. Munky stealing the pie!

I am also filling myself with garlic, cold pills, hot lemon and honey...I am supposed to be going for our annual Ladies' sushi and game night Friday but I can't if I am "sick". With my touch and go immune system I am supposed to lay low if I have the slightest sniffle let alone a sinus infection and bad cough.

But three of my friends and I have been doing this for several years now. On a Friday night in November we go out to celebrate all our birthdays - two in October and two in November. We always go to a great local Sushi restaurant, pig out like crazy then go to one of our houses and play silly games, talk and have desert.

I will have the whole weekend to rest up and get better but this only comes once a year!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making ingredients  Just finished making candied ginger for ginger-orange quick bread and I have three pounds of onions in the slow cooker getting nice and caramelized


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, this is really exciting.  DH, his brother, and his brother's wife are all going through through their vinyl record albums.  I offered to send them a whole bunch of vintage albums.  For free!  Nobody paid any attention, and I can talk pretty loud.  They are too busy yacking.  So I'm not saying anything anymore.

Oh well,  I have a couple of elderly dogs to cuddle, along with a few old cats.  

The brothers are having a good time, and I am totally bored.  And now they are comparing baseball cards.  Oh joy, oh rapture.

I'll leave 'em alone.  They're having a lot of fun. I guess.  My SIL, probably not so much.  But I have elderly dogs and cats to cuddle with.


----------



## buckytom

Dawg.there are few greater pleasures in life than snuggling with pets. 

Especially when you take over the warm spot they left in the blanket.


----------



## Dawgluver

You got that right, BT,

Ya know what, old dogs and old cats are the best!


----------



## CraigC

Dawgluver said:


> You got that right, BT,
> 
> Ya know what, old dogs and old cats are the best!



Old dogs, children and watermelon wine! Tom T. Hall


----------



## Dawgluver

Indeed!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm going to Trader Joe's! My mom has a dental appointment near TJ's and I don't get to this area half an hour and two tunnel tolls away from home, so I'm taking advantage.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CraigC said:


> Old dogs, children and watermelon wine! Tom T. Hall



Odd, I was singing that to myself while I was at work last night.  Took me a few moments to remember the singers name.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to down 2 liters of water before going for a CT scan. They just want me "hydrated". That's enough to hydrate the desert!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to down 2 liters of water before going for a CT scan. They just want me "hydrated". That's enough to hydrate the desert!



When is your appointment? Drinking too much water too fast can cause problems with the chemical balance of your blood.


----------



## LPBeier

They told me I had to have it drunk within an hour of the appointment which is in an hour. I started 3 hours ago so that I was doing 500ml an hour.


----------



## GotGarlic

Okay. That's about how much your kidneys can process in an hour. Just curious - did they tell you to drink that much in that short amount of time?

Take care. I hope the appointment goes well


----------



## CakePoet

Trying to find a way   to not be in pain, I have tried everything and  my muscles are sore.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Okay. That's about how much your kidneys can process in an hour. Just curious - did they tell you to drink that much in that short amount of time?
> 
> Take care. I hope the appointment goes well



The doctor's office first told me I had to drink 2 litres 1 hour before the scan. I questioned that and she said BY 1 hour before. This is not hard for me as I have always drinking water because of dry mouth and constantly being dehydrated. When she called with the appointment time I double checked and she said the same thing.

When I got there and they were inserting the IV for the dye, the nurse asked if I had drunk my 2 GLASSES of water. I said "glasses" and she said yes. I told her what the doctor's office said and the nurse was shocked. I said how I did it and that I always drink a lot of water (throughout the day) and she was okay for me, but is going to call the doctor's office because others may overdo it.

Thanks, GG


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, LP, thats a scary mistake. Glad you're all right.


----------



## msmofet

When I was pregnant with my second DD I had to get an ultra sound and an amino. I had to drink 32 oz. of water before I got the ultra sound so they could get a good reading. Maybe the nurse got the tests mixed up. I hope she gets a reprimand. That could have have been dangerous. I'm glad you are okay. {hugs}


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> When I was pregnant with my second DD I had to get an ultra sound and an amino. I had to drink 32 oz. of water before I got the ultra sound so they could get a good reading. Maybe the nurse got the tests mixed up. I hope she gets a reprimand. That could have have been dangerous. I'm glad you are okay. {hugs}


I had to drink a bunch of water before the ultrasound for a CVS (chorionic villous sampling), another prenatal, genetic test. It's done much earlier than amnio. It was so my full bladder would push the fetus up to a place that was easier to see with ultra-sound. I thought for sure I was going to pee myself. I told them, so they said to go to the washroom and squirt out a little bit and stop. Much to my surprise, I actually managed that.

They couldn't get any results from the CVS, so I had amnio a month and a half later. They didn't ask me to drink a lot of water for that. By then, the fetus was in a better position for viewing with ultra-sound.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> I had to drink a bunch of water before the ultrasound for a CVS (chorionic villous sampling), another prenatal, genetic test. It's done much earlier than amnio. It was so my full bladder would push the fetus up to a place that was easier to see with ultra-sound. I thought for sure I was going to pee myself. I told them, so they said to go to the washroom and squirt out a little bit and stop. Much to my surprise, I actually managed that.
> 
> They couldn't get any results from the CVS, so I had amnio a month and a half later. They didn't ask me to drink a lot of water for that. By then, the fetus was in a better position for viewing with ultra-sound.



Yup that was the reason for all the water so that the baby was in the right place to view. They did both test the same day. I told the nurse to get the ultra sound done fast or she would need to get the mop!! She was training an idiot!! The fool couldn't Do it right and hurt me. I told the nurse that I want the trainee out of the room and I wasn't getting the amnio of the idiot was in the room. We weren't paying for me to be used for training.


----------



## taxlady

msmofet said:


> Yup that was the reason for all the water so that the baby was in the right place to view. They did both test the same day. I told the nurse to get the ultra sound done fast or she would need to get the mop!! She was training an idiot!! The fool couldn't Do it right and hurt me. I told the nurse that I want the trainee out of the room and I wasn't getting the amnio of the idiot was in the room. We weren't paying for me to be used for training.


Ultra-sound before the amnio, not during? The doctor was watching the amnio needle and the baby on the ultra-sound while he was poking me. He still had to do it twice and screwed it up. Well, according to the doctors and nurses, the amnio had nothing to do with my water breaking about two hours later. The baby didn't die from the amnio. The baby died from lack of amniotic fluid, five weeks later.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> When I was pregnant with my second DD I had to get an ultra sound and an amino. I had to drink 32 oz. of water before I got the ultra sound so they could get a good reading. Maybe the nurse got the tests mixed up. I hope she gets a reprimand. That could have have been dangerous. I'm glad you are okay. {hugs}



That's one quart. LP was told to drink 2 liters, which is about 4 quarts, or one gallon, within a couple of hours. That's a LOT.


----------



## buckytom

You could pass a drug test after drinking that much water.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Ultra-sound before the amnio, not during? The doctor was watching the amnio needle and the baby on the ultra-sound while he was poking me. He still had to do it twice and screwed it up. Well, according to the doctors and nurses, the amnio had nothing to do with my water breaking about two hours later. The baby didn't die from the amnio. The baby died from lack of amniotic fluid, five weeks later.



{{{Taxi}}} That story took my breath away. I know it was a very long time ago, but I'm so sorry.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> {{{Taxi}}} That story took my breath away. I know it was a very long time ago, but I'm so sorry.


Thanks Kay. Yes, it was a long time ago. He would have been 24 now.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taxy, I don't think I knew that you lost a child.  I'm so sorry.  I'm sure you think of him often, even after all this time.  Big hugs to you.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Taxy, I don't think I knew that you lost a child.  I'm so sorry.  I'm sure you think of him often, even after all this time.  Big hugs to you.


Thanks Cheryl. I don't think about him all that often anymore. But, since I never did manage to have a child, it does make Mother's Day an unpleasant thing for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> ... The baby didn't die from the amnio. The baby died from lack of amniotic fluid, five weeks later.


Do you know how hard it is to type when your eyelids are full of tears?  (((Hugs))) to you, Friend.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Do you know how hard it is to type when your eyelids are full of tears?  (((Hugs))) to you, Friend.


Thanks CG.


----------



## dragnlaw

Squirming and cursing with restless legs syndrome while trying to sit still long enough to type replies, read, laugh and cry at all the posts I'm reading.

Love you guys!  Thank you for being here!


----------



## CakePoet

A gallon is 3.7 liters.   So 2 liters is about half a gallon.

Anyway, yeah my ultra sound technician  didnt understand the new machine and blamed  me for being too fat to get a  good pictures....  Which was odd I weighed 10 kilos more and the baby was tiny the first time around and the  young girl had zero problems.

So with  putting the blame on me and that  the baby had shrunk according to the idiot, they send me off to a specialist instead, the baby was fine  and every one forgot to measure the umbilical cord.  I was really luck,  she was born with 1 inch to spare, 1 inch shorter and I would have bleed out and had 30% survival chance.

So I cant have more kids ever, due to this, I'm too high risk.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> A gallon is 3.7 liters.   So 2 liters is about half a gallon.



Right. For some reason, I had it in my head that she was supposed to drink two 2-liter bottles.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> ... The baby died from lack of amniotic fluid, five weeks later.



I'm so sorry. I didn't know you had lost a child, either


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm so sorry. I didn't know you had lost a child, either


Thanks GG.


----------



## LPBeier

To change the subject a bit, I got a call from the doctor's office apologizing for making me drink 2 litres of water when I only had to drink 16 oz. She said the amount is printed on the sheet given to them by the lab (the ones that complained to the doctor's office). The lab got this from the hospital who is responsible for all test protocols. So, I raised a little h#$l! 

And Taxy, I wrote to you privately.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> To change the subject a bit, I got a call from the doctor's office apologizing for making me drink 2 litres of water when I only had to drink 16 oz. She said the amount is printed on the sheet given to them by the lab (the ones that complained to the doctor's office). The lab got this from the hospital who is responsible for all test protocols. So, I raised a little h#$l!



Good for you!


----------



## Andy M.

Today's project was to bake a batch of onion bagels.  My plan was to do a batch of English muffins tomorrow but I found a ziplock in the basement freezer with a half-dozen muffins.

Maybe I'll try for a batch of Kaiser rolls instead.


----------



## buckytom

Mmmm, onion bagels. I could go for one with a shmear and smoked salmon.

I'm trying to recover from spending the day at the DMV trying to renew my driver's license, while simultaneously arguing over the phone in meetings about an air loss (a problem with audio, video, or metadata that affected on of our network shows) that I created over the weekend.

Apparently, after cleaning and testing an off air  control room on Sunday, I managed to tweak an audio channel making it too hot, which then affected the overall downmixed audio that went out on air on Monday morning. 

The technical director should have caught it while checking the control room in before they went on air, but she didn't and went nuts today blaming me for causing it.

In 30 years I've only caused 4 air losses, but she is looking for blood. I may have to get my union involved tomorrow.

At least I got my license done.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

Flew a patient with a heptopulmonary syndrome after his appointment at UCLA. The only exciting part was taking off from my home airport with Santa Ana winds blowing 15 to 30 mph


----------



## Farmer Jon

dragnlaw said:


> Squirming and cursing with restless legs syndrome while trying to sit still long enough to type replies, read, laugh and cry at all the posts I'm reading.
> 
> Love you guys!  Thank you for being here!


I feel your pain. My wife hates my restless legs. She hits me sometimes because I shake the whole bed. Lol don't bother me. Most times I don't even realize I'm doing it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Listening to DH screech and yell at the Hawkeyes BB game.  Apparently we have the two TVs set too close to each other.  I'm out in the sunroom, he's in the family room.

Still trying to recover from vacation mode, and flights.  Did a bunch of laundry.


----------



## Chef Munky

Going to send my son pics of Trub's (Trouble) doings last night.
Trub's busted!

Our dogs sense Sophie got sick have been on a canned food mixed with their kibble diet. Well Sophie is all better now, so she doesn't need to get the special canned stuff from the vet anymore.

Yesterday I went shopping and bought some canned dog food that I thought they would like. Trub had a hissy fit. Gave us the first ever mean look of his life. "What IS this!!!?" They only want canned food now. Seriously? They're spoiled kids.

To punish us for human stupidity he got into the trash can. Woke up to see garbage all over the kitchen, living room, not daring to look where else he has something stashed.

Alright, I'm caving like a rock slide. Calling the vet to ask they have their monthly food supply ready for pick up today. He won!


----------



## LPBeier

Munky, I so understand what you are going through. We had this battle awhile ago.

Violet only needs wet food for her pills. She also takes liquid medicine in the morning which I put in a little bit of chicken broth as an "appetizer". For awhile we were splitting the dose so she got broth morning and evening. But the vet figures it is better to give liquid in am and pill in pm. 

So, in the morning she laps up her broth and I put down the dish that only has kibble in it. "Hey, where's my wet food?". 

That evening I put down the kibble with a blob of wet containing the pill. "Huh? no appetizer?"

I wake up the next morning to kleenex all over the place.

So, like you I caved. She now gets a blob of wet in the morning and plain broth in the evening.

The things we do!


----------



## LPBeier

I have been chatting with a young woman from England who is in the hospital due to her chronic illness - Skype is a wonderful thing! She has gone to get ready to settle in for the night. She will check in with me again in her morning as I will no doubt be up.

It is so great to have the tools these days that while you may be isolated in a home or hospital, you have the world (literally) at your fingertips!


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Munky, I so understand what you are going through.
> 
> Violet only needs wet food for her pills. She also takes liquid medicine in the morning which I put in a little bit of chicken broth as an "appetizer". For awhile we were splitting the dose so she got broth morning and evening. But the vet figures it is better to give liquid in am and pill in pm.
> 
> So, in the morning she laps up her broth and I put down the dish that only has kibble in it. "Hey, where's my wet food?".
> 
> That evening I put down the kibble with a blob of wet containing the pill. "Huh? no appetizer?"
> 
> I wake up the next morning to kleenex all over the place.
> 
> So, like you I caved. She now gets a blob of wet in the morning and plain broth in the evening.
> 
> The things we do!



Yes, the things we do for survival. 
But our Lil' Monkey can never, ever do anything wrong.


----------



## CakePoet

Coughing, yay I got the flu.. or just cold.


----------



## dragnlaw

Stove was delivered!!!   will be hooked up tomorrow after lunch.  

Just trying to get the knots out of my neck and the steel wires crawling up into my head from my hissy fits about:-

 not finding the conversion kit (yeah, it was there - just didn't find it before the hysterics set in) phone calls to Home Depot who has me call GE, 3 departments later and couldn't understand a word they said, more hysterics;  delivery guys had the wrong phone nbr. so didn't call in advance, so I thought they weren't coming...  more freaking out;  each and every phone call led to "oh you have to call 'such 'n such' as that's not my field and I can't help you there"...  

I was frantic thinking if the kit wasn't there then the guys were coming tomorrow to install...  nothing!   Trying to make all these calls before the delivery guys, not getting an answer on phone leave and don't deliver.  Also  trying to get all these answers before 5 pm!  

Well, all the problems seem to be solved but I still can't calm down...  another glass of wine should do it...  maybe...  then another... and then


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Stove was delivered!!!   will be hooked up tomorrow after lunch.
> 
> Just trying to get the knots out of my neck and the steel wires crawling up into my head from my hissy fits about:-
> 
> not finding the conversion kit (yeah, it was there - just didn't find it before the hysterics set in) phone calls to Home Depot who has me call GE, 3 departments later and couldn't understand a word they said, more hysterics;  delivery guys had the wrong phone nbr. so didn't call in advance, so I thought they weren't coming...  more freaking out;  each and every phone call led to "oh you have to call 'such 'n such' as that's not my field and I can't help you there"...
> 
> I was frantic thinking if the kit wasn't there then the guys were coming tomorrow to install...  nothing!   Trying to make all these calls before the delivery guys, not getting an answer on phone leave and don't deliver.  Also  trying to get all these answers before 5 pm!
> 
> Well, all the problems seem to be solved but I still can't calm down...  another glass of wine should do it...  maybe...  then another... and then



Are you all better now?
I hope it gets installed today without any hiccups.

Our last dealings with Home Depot was with our dishwasher.They were supposed to install the new one. Take away the old one. Not so. They only delivered it. My son enjoyed the gift card they gave us as an apology.

Anyhoo, I'm up early. Trub gave me a big hug this morning. Walked me over to the garbage can to show me that he was a good boy last night. " Now where's my treat Mom!?" Is that considered extortion, by a Golden Retriever?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> ...
> Anyhoo, I'm up early. Trub gave me a big hug this morning. Walked me over to the garbage can to show me that he was a good boy last night. " Now where's my treat Mom!?" *Is that considered extortion, by a Golden Retriever?*



Yes, absolutely!  They are smart enough to understand cause and effect.  Silly Dogs!


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I feel your pain. My wife hates my restless legs. She hits me sometimes because I shake the whole bed. Lol don't bother me. Most times I don't even realize I'm doing it.



I am on gabapentin for RLS. If my legs start to act up before time for the next dose, I find that just standing or walking for about 15 minutes is a lot of help and stops the RLS. 

Today, I am having a tizzy fit with myself. I placed an order with Jet and didn't notice that the address was for North Andover. My grandson's address. I caught it too late and Jet has no way of stopping the order from going out. So I have to call my grandson's wife and tell her to just send it back to Jet. Then I can reorder it. If I could bend over backwards, I would be kicking myself from here to eternity.


----------



## Souschef

Chef Munky said:


> Are you all better now?
> I hope it gets installed today without any hiccups.
> 
> Our last dealings with Home Depot was with our dishwasher.They were supposed to install the new one. Take away the old one. Not so. They only delivered it. My son enjoyed the gift card they gave us as an apology.


I had a similar situation. They told me they could not install the dishwasher because it was wired in and an electrician had to do it. I looked at the installer, and said,"I am an electrician".
I turned off the breaker, unhooked the 3 wires from the old one, and told him to install the new one. Fortunately, they were both GE, and the wires were in the same place. I hooked up the 3 wires in the new one, and was good to go.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I did not realize that the airlines let airline electricians pilot planes, too, *Souschef*!  



I'm beat. Worn-out. Bushed. I did 3 1/2 loads of laundry (still have to hang the cold-water wash tops on hangers before I can say "4"), washed the rest of the downstairs windows in the front of the house, and completely decorated our living room window. It's a window seat and juts out from the front of the house. Looks so Christmas-y!  I still need to find just enough energy to iron the two long swag valences that go in the family room windows during the winter, and try to get my corner window decorations to stay put. At least I can watch the football game while ironing in the kitchen. *sigh* No rest for the wicked...


----------



## Andy M.

Didn't sleep well last night.  Spent the day with my sister and her financial advisor then spent time on her computer helping her get data for the FA and to get ready for her move.  Got home late afternoon and was exhausted.  Tried to nap and was interrupted twice by phone calls.  But I persevered and managed to doze off for a refreshing nap.  Then started dinner only to realize I needed to go out and get some yogurt for the dinner I was making.


----------



## LPBeier

I am sitting here at the computer after being woken up by the cat alarm - Monkey, laying on my chest with her face about an inch from mine, waiting for me to open an eye. Oh, and there is no snooze on this one as you kick her off and she is right back.

I fed her and usually get back to sleep, but not this time. I think I will make a cup of tea and work on my blog post.

What is Monkey doing? She is curled up fast asleep after a good meal.


----------



## msmofet

Contemplating making my first batch of homemade coffee yogurt in my new instantpot.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Didn't sleep well last night.  Spent the day with my sister and her financial advisor then spent time on her computer helping her get data for the FA and to get ready for her move.  Got home late afternoon and was exhausted.  Tried to nap and was interrupted twice by phone calls.  But I persevered and managed to doze off for a refreshing nap.  Then started dinner only to realize I needed to go out and get some yogurt for the dinner I was making.



It is an etiquette rule Andy straight from Emily Post herself. "Only call folks when you know they are tired and trying to take a nap."  I know the feeling.


----------



## Addie

An hour ago after checking for the temp, I hopped on my scooter and made a mad dash for the store. And I do mean "MAD". I should have checked for the wind. My hands are still cold. I didn't think I would need mittens. As I neared the corner, I saw  a big rig heading north on Rte #1 coming down the hill. He must have been deadheading. His rear end was swinging back and forth. Fortunately any vehicles on his left hung back and let him go while he stayed in the far right lane. He finally had the good sense to downshift. I thought for sure I was looking at an accident waiting to happen. 

We had a really bad accident jus a couple of nights ago in the same area. Two people were killed. No seatbelts were on. One vehicle was on its roof. So glad I wasn't witness to one today. And my hands are finally getting warm.


----------



## CWS4322

Going to the Lutheran Church across the road back here in the middle of back of beyond to make lefse as soon as my Dad gets back from his Norwegian coffee klatch. Yes, up here in Northern MN there are places where you can (a) buy lutefisk (Mike's in the local grocery store); (b) join a group to make lefse; and (c) go for coffee on Saturday a.m. and practice your Norwegian, then. Uff da


----------



## CWS4322

Andy M. said:


> Didn't sleep well last night.  Spent the day with my sister and her financial advisor then spent time on her computer helping her get data for the FA and to get ready for her move.  Got home late afternoon and was exhausted.  Tried to nap and was interrupted twice by phone calls.  But I persevered and managed to doze off for a refreshing nap.  Then started dinner only to realize I needed to go out and get some yogurt for the dinner I was making.


Sounds like my afternoon--but I didn't get to catch a nap. The Elders ate leftovers while I updated the spreadsheet for expenses paid out of my brother's account.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I am on gabapentin for RLS. If my legs start to act up before time for the next dose, I find that just standing or walking for about 15 minutes is a lot of help and stops the RLS.
> .



Mr. Munky was just prescribed Gabapentin and Baclofen.

I call it Gabby. He's been in a lot of pain. Pain for him is kind of a good thing. I personally don't like to see him in it. What's been happening with him is seizure/spastic contractions.When they happen his left side seizes up tight. His had freezes into a tight fist that's painful for him to try and get opened again. It's his arm and hand slowly waking up from his stroke. Pain is a good sign. His brain is making contact sending signals down.

On a lighter note. He's been getting a good laugh at med time.
We go through the list. I make up name's for every prescription. Some are really funny. I've had him laughing so hard he's in tears. Then I hand him another, he gives me a skeptical look " What's this one's name?"

The fun around here never stops.

Munky Badger


----------



## CakePoet

Munky: we do the same...  but my husband medicine has good name already,  Retard.. yeah, that is the medicine name.


----------



## buckytom

CWS4322 said:


> Going to the Lutheran Church across the road back here in the middle of back of beyond to make lefse as soon as my Dad gets back from his Norwegian coffee klatch. Yes, up here in Northern MN there are places where you can (a) buy lutefisk (Mike's in the local grocery store); (b) join a group to make lefse; and (c) go for coffee on Saturday a.m. and practice your Norwegian, then. Uff da


 

When my son was playing Little League baseball in our old town, many of the parents were Hispanic so you would hear Spanish being spoken on the field as often or sometimes moreso than English. I even used to send out my texts to the team when I was a coach in both Spanish and English. Occasionally even Polish to a few of the parents.

Anyway, my son wanted us to have our own language so when he pitched so I could talk to him on the mound and no one would understand what I was saying. Since my boy is very proud of his Norsk ancestry, we learned several phrases in Norwegian that I applied to baseball.

The kids on my team wanted to know what I was saying, so by the end of the season, I had a team of mostly Dominican kids shouting instructions in Norwegian to each other. You had to see the looks on their parents' faces.

Det er mine gutter!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*bucky*, that is just too funny!

As a mom of twins, I was always worried that our two would develop their own language. Last thing I want is to be left out of any conversation!  They never did - and they each took a different foreign language in school. Dodged that bullet, too.

*******************************************

I've been busy decorating the last two days. Living room window is done - I should take a photo and post it - looks like a poor version of a department store one. Sunroom has as much as it's getting, so that our neighbors have a little scene to look at out their window. Now on to the family room, and I can quit. If I want. Which I won't. I love the house all dolled up. Even if it is just the two of us, and we'll be gone for both Christmas and New Year's days, I still like it full-up with decorations.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, you could start this year's holiday decorating thread  

So far, DH has set up the pre-lighted artificial tree and brought two totes of decorations down from the attic. Oh, and I put the tree skirt down. Need to get going


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> When my son was playing Little League baseball in our old town, many of the parents were Hispanic so you would hear Spanish being spoken on the field as often or sometimes moreso than English. I even used to send out my texts to the team when I was a coach in both Spanish and English. Occasionally even Polish to a few of the parents.
> 
> Anyway, my son wanted us to have our own language so when he pitched so I could talk to him on the mound and no one would understand what I was saying. Since my boy is very proud of his Norsk ancestry, we learned several phrases in Norwegian that I applied to baseball.
> 
> The kids on my team wanted to know what I was saying, so by the end of the season, I had a team of mostly Dominican kids shouting instructions in Norwegian to each other. You had to see the looks on their parents' faces.
> 
> *Det er mine gutter!*


It's the same in Danish.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Mr. Munky was just prescribed Gabapentin and Baclofen.
> 
> I call it Gabby. He's been in a lot of pain. Pain for him is kind of a good thing. I personally don't like to see him in it. What's been happening with him is seizure/spastic contractions.When they happen his left side seizes up tight. His had freezes into a tight fist that's painful for him to try and get opened again. It's his arm and hand slowly waking up from his stroke. Pain is a good sign. His brain is making contact sending signals down.
> 
> On a lighter note. He's been getting a good laugh at med time.
> We go through the list. I make up name's for every prescription. Some are really funny. I've had him laughing so hard he's in tears. Then I hand him another, he gives me a skeptical look " What's this one's name?"
> 
> The fun around here never stops.
> 
> Munky Badger



My bad leg seizes up also. Hence the gabapentin. I am supposed to take two three times a day. I have been trying to train my leg to no seize. I am now to two times a day. I have been on these capsules for more than 10 years. So hard to swallow some days. 

I am so happy to hear that hubby is doing so well. 

Right now I am waiting for my single loaf of bread to come out of the oven. Then I have to get busy on my grocery list for Monday morning shopping spree.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the Patriots game and trying to make 'kaiser' rolls for the first time.  If they come out good, I may just do a burger for dinner tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to walk out the door to avoid football games...think I'll go play with the dog, Jethro, my baby brother...goofy dog.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just finished organizing and doing inventory of my second freezer - the small one. Love all the stuff I'm finding, and this is a great time of year to save money.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just ordered my niece's birthday present (love Amazon Prime!).  She's getting a rainbow mermaid's tail sleeping bag.  She's a waterbaby, just like her Auntie Dawg!

Now to look for Christmas presents for the kids.  Hard to believe it's December already.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, I was looking to make those tails for my friends two young kids. When I priced out the yarn (not using expensive stuff either) that alone cost more than buying one online, not to mention the labour that goes into them! They are adorable!

I am doing my Sunday night routine for getting Hubby ready for work tomorrow - washing and folding laundry, hanging up his shirts for the morning (he wears a thermal shirt, 6 T-shirts and his work shirt. Then he wears a Fleece vest, Fleece jacket and sometimes his heavy work jacket. He has a thyroid problem and a genetic blood disorder that throw off his internal thermostat.

I also have to make sure his lunch kit is cleaned and ready for another week.

After that, I am going to curl up with some Christmas cooking shows I taped and try to wind down enough to go to sleep.


----------



## Addie

After heading out the door at seven this morning to go shopping, I have no idea what hit me. In the middle of shopping, I became very sick and it took two employees to clean up the mess. I went to sit down for about 15 minutes, then went back to finishing my shopping. This month was a huge order. Christmas baking coming up. They had no baking powder. I am not very happy. Spike will have to get it along with the coffee during the week at Shaw's. 

Got home around 10:30. Spike and Pirate put the groceries away for me. I was totally exhausted. I took off my coat, laid down and in minutes was sound asleep. Slept for about an hour, and have been out in the kitchen, wrapping and cutting the meats since then. 

When I went to put the meats in the freezer, the whole floor of it was covered with ice. It was from a leaky cracked ice cube tray. Had to melt and clean out that first. 

Here it is going on six o'clock and I have only processed three meats. I bought two large 7 bone chuck steaks. A small amount for beef stew and the rest to be ground for hamburger. I saved the bones for the beef stew, got rid of any grizzle and placed it in a small sandwich bag to go to the trash. 

So now I am taking a break until 6:30. Then back to the kitchen.


----------



## Farmer Jon

The wife and I went for a drive Saturday night. It was snowing but we live in the middle of nowhere I know all the roads. They are on a grid. Intersection every mile. One of my older modes were here to stay with the younger boys so kinda a date night. 6 pack and gravel roads. With the snow coming down I got disoriented. Got on a road I didn't know. By the time I realized it it was too late. No place to turn around. It turned into a 2 mile long mud bog. It was fun but tense. I'm just glad I was driving the old truck. 82 chevy 4x4.

I ordered some LED lights to mount on the back so next time (if there is one) I can just back out.


----------



## Addie

Jon, I love to hear about happy love stories. So glad you both made it home safely. Sounds like the two of you had quite an adventure. Give your wife a hug and a kiss for no reason. And if she asks why, tell her "just because." 

I packaged the cut up stew meat and ground up the rest for hamburger. Now I have to get it weighed and package.

I am really tired. I took a break and have been watching The Nutcracker Suite on YouTube. I would love to be able to go see it in town. But that is out of the question. The very first time I saw it, Arthur Fiedler was the conductor. 

I should never have stopped. Now I am totally lacking in any energy to finish. It will have to wait until tomorrow. 

*Andy* ever since you posted about making English Muffins, I have been wanting to make some. I used to make them every Saturday morning after I got the beans in the oven. They were for Sunday morning breakfast. Two per person. We always had a big breakfast on Sundays. So I ordered a set of rings. Thanks for the push.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Jon, I love to hear about happy love stories. So glad you both made it home safely. Sounds like the two of you had quite an adventure. Give your wife a hug and a kiss for no reason. And if she asks why, tell her "just because."
> 
> I packaged the cut up stew meat and ground up the rest for hamburger. Now I have to get it weighed and package.
> 
> I am really tired. I took a break and have been watching The Nutcracker Suite on YouTube. I would love to be able to go see it in town. But that is out of the question. The very first time I saw it, Arthur Fiedler was the conductor.
> 
> I should never have stopped. Now I am totally lacking in any energy to finish. It will have to wait until tomorrow.
> 
> *Andy* ever since you posted about making English Muffins, I have been wanting to make some. I used to make them every Saturday morning after I got the beans in the oven. They were for Sunday morning breakfast. Two per person. We always had a big breakfast on Sundays. So I ordered a set of rings. Thanks for the push.


Hi, Addie. I hope you're tired because you've been busy - not because you're feeling poorly. Best wishes.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Hi, Addie. I hope you're tired because you've been busy - not because you're feeling poorly. Best wishes.



No sleep and trying to do too much in one day. I did get a good sleep last night, so feeling much better. Thanks for caring. 

I want to move to your village where they still have "shops".


----------



## CakePoet

Trying to translate recipes as promised, but life has been in the way.
A close friend, is turning into a zombie, he is seriously ill and most people die with in weeks, he is after 7 years still around and but skinny and doctors dont know why he is sort of still alive , walking and talking. But he has spent more  time in hospital then out this year, how ever checked him self out for Christmas shopping. 'sigh*

Mr Right  is ill too and in hospital  and Mr Perfect has tummy bug  and I am stuck making   1 kilo of Christmas meatballs and  Christmas cookies.  I am  only bothering with 2 types today, Cardamom shortbread and  Bondkakor ( farmer biscuits/ cookies).

Otherwise all is well.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oddest thing.  I haven't decorated for Christmas for many years, but since we're not in Mexico this year, I got out some battery operated candles to put in the windows.  Put in the fresh batteries, and they all worked last night.  This morning, none of them were still lit.  I figured, oh well, I'll have to bring out the plug-in electric candles.  No need!  Apparently the battery ones light up when it's dark, then turn off when it's light!  Who knew?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm resting and enjoying a nice glass of fermented grape juice. I'm totally exhausted. 

Long story, but I ended up chairing the committee to plan the Christmas party for my master gardener group, and tonight was the night. Due to my uncertain health, I don't volunteer for things where I am primarily responsible, so it was hugely stressful when my co-chair, who had asked me to help her, bailed. 

But the restaurant staff was great and everyone seemed to enjoy the food and the rest of the festivities. I'm so relieved. And my biscotti with homemade crystallized ginger and honey from our hives went over well, too (we asked members to bake cookies for dessert and then had bags available for everyone to bring home the leftovers). Whew.


----------



## buckytom

Sounds good, GG. 

Ever since we moved and now havevthe land necessary, I so badly want an apiary. But I'm not so sure how well that could work in bear country.

I'm thinking of looking into electric fencing, or even suspending the hives on cables from the trees.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Sounds good, GG.
> 
> Ever since we moved and now havevthe land necessary, I so badly want an apiary. But I'm not so sure how well that could work in bear country.
> 
> I'm thinking of looking into electric fencing, or even suspending the hives on cables from the trees.



It's late and I'm going to bed, but remind me about this idea again. Suspending the hives in the trees? I'm not sure that would work, but I have to think about it some more.

Bears would definitely be interested in them, though. And they climb trees. We were talking to another master gardener tonight who lost two hives last year to bears.


----------



## Addie

*Music for our Nordic Members*

CWS we know this has been a very difficult year for you. So I thought you and all our Nordic members who are away from their roots would enjoy the following:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i2-Q_ObdE-4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTxBRnQ-dW0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mk0FyZqNp5Q&list=RDMk0FyZqNp5Q#t=35

If you need more let me know.


----------



## CakePoet

That is next week on the 13 and I am baking  pepparkakor on Saturday and on Monday I be making saffron rolls. 
 There, life is a bit calmer.


----------



## msmofet

I've spent the oh hmmmm hour +/- cleaning the brush roller on my shark vacuum. Seems my DD's have been helping me with the vacuuming but never check the roller. So I just gave it a peek and almost cried. They just ignore everything I say. There was half a cat tangled in and around the roller.  We had to take it apart try to put it together a million times because my one DD thinks she knows better and took it away to do it herself. Then she could not figure out what was wrong and gave up and went in her room. So I was left to figure which screws went where. The screws were not all the same length and two were skinnier. But it was such a small difference you couldn't tell till it was to late. Ok take the whole thing apart again grrrr switch inside screws out put cover on #%¥ forgot to plug the light back in. Open up cover plug in now this won't fit grrrrrrr It was a comedy of errors. It is finally back together and working. If I had a bottle of white zin I would be in heaven right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

msmofet said:


> ...If I had a bottle of white zin I would be in heaven right now.


I really wish I could help you out, MsM, but I have only enough for the first rung on that stairway to heaven.


----------



## Andy M.

CG, your Zin isn't red enough.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> CG, your Zin isn't red enough.



I think it's perfect


----------



## buckytom

Discussing the missing color is a no no, nowadays.


----------



## msmofet

I think it's to red. The white zin I get is paler, just a nice little blush.


----------



## CakePoet

Så lång it isnt cheeto orange,it is fine....  or Irn bru.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> CG, your Zin isn't red enough.


No kidding! I'm not much of a "pink wine" drinker, preferring hearty reds or medium-body whites. However, I had two bottles of this in the *ahem* cellar (it's really the basement  ) from back when we would have a post-holiday gathering at our place every January after the holidays were all over. It was a favorite of a neighbor up the street, so I made sure I had some on hand. We don't do the gatherings anymore, and I need to clean out stock like this. Opened it for Thanksgiving, along with a quickly consumed bottle of Syrah, and this was still hiding in the fridge. Finished it last night, followed by a cabernet chaser.


----------



## Rocklobster

Timely topic. I had a rare day off so I spent it doing house chores, xmas decorating, and slow cooking a meat sauce. Just opened a bottle of this so it will be ready in a few hours when gf gets home...


----------



## Chef Munky

Puppy proofing the house.
My youngest son volunteers at an animal shelter. He kept mentioning this one dog in particular. Showed us videos of her reaction to him when she would see him.

Hubby and I are suckers. We didn't know what to get him for Christmas.
What do you get a guy who has everything, but the one thing he's really been wanting for years? A puppy.

She's a cutie. Chihuahua/Terrier mix 5 Lbs, 3 years old.
Yep she was dumped off. Was sick with a bad cough when they picked her up.
She's fine now. When I called to ask about her. I was told she's already been adopted. We were going to surprise him with her. He did mention to me about the adoption rules. We had no choice but to get him up and ask about them. He did some checking. Because her time at that shelter was up. It had been over a month and still no adoption. They took her out ,placed an adopted sign on her cage and paperwork. She was going to a rescue.Not sure if it would be a close by one or out of state.

He called around. Found that she was still there. They removed the move paperwork. Just in the nik of time. I saw the rescue van on our way in yesterday. Did the meet and greet with our dogs. No worries in that dpmt.

Sky is her name. She will be here tomorrow night.
He's very happy. The last thing we need right now is a puppy. But Sky is completely his responsibility. He has no problems with that. So I guess all's well.

Slowlyyy losing my hard earned Badger nikname...


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> I've spent the oh hmmmm hour +/- cleaning the brush roller on my shark vacuum. Seems my DD's have been helping me with the vacuuming but never check the roller. So I just gave it a peek and almost cried. They just ignore everything I say. There was half a cat tangled in and around the roller.  We had to take it apart try to put it together a million times because my one DD thinks she knows better and took it away to do it herself. Then she could not figure out what was wrong and gave up and went in her room. So I was left to figure which screws went where. The screws were not all the same length and two were skinnier. But it was such a small difference you couldn't tell till it was to late. Ok take the whole thing apart again grrrr switch inside screws out put cover on #%¥ forgot to plug the light back in. Open up cover plug in now this won't fit grrrrrrr It was a comedy of errors. It is finally back together and working. If I had a bottle of white zin I would be in heaven right now.



I have one of those who thinks he knows *EVERTHING*. Including cleaning out the brushes on my iRobot. He dang near broke it the first time he tried to clean it. So, like you I rescued it. The next time it had to be cleaned, I made him sit right next to me so he could see how to do it right!


----------



## buckytom

Chef Munky said:


> Puppy proofing the house.
> My youngest son volunteers at an animal shelter. He kept mentioning this one dog in particular. Showed us videos of her reaction to him when she would see him.
> 
> Hubby and I are suckers. We didn't know what to get him for Christmas.
> What do you get a guy who has everything, but the one thing he's really been wanting for years? A puppy.
> 
> She's a cutie. Chihuahua/Terrier mix 5 Lbs, 3 years old.
> Yep she was dumped off. Was sick with a bad cough when they picked her up.
> She's fine now. When I called to ask about her. I was told she's already been adopted. We were going to surprise him with her. He did mention to me about the adoption rules. We had no choice but to get him up and ask about them. He did some checking. Because her time at that shelter was up. It had been over a month and still no adoption. They took her out ,placed an adopted sign on her cage and paperwork. She was going to a rescue.Not sure if it would be a close by one or out of state.
> 
> He called around. Found that she was still there. They removed the move paperwork. Just in the nik of time. I saw the rescue van on our way in yesterday. Did the meet and greet with our dogs. No worries in that dpmt.
> 
> Sky is her name. She will be here tomorrow night.
> He's very happy. The last thing we need right now is a puppy. But Sky is completely his responsibility. He has no problems with that. So I guess all's well.
> 
> Slowlyyy losing my hard earned Badger nikname...



Best of luck with the puppy, Munk.

My wife is considering adopting a lab/shepard mix, and as much as i want a dog, we already have a zoo. There's only so much time and attention that we can split between our furry, feathered, and shelled family.


----------



## Addie

We are allowed to have a small to medium size dog here. Right now there are about five in the building. One is a service dog. 

I would LOVE to have a small one. But there is no way I could walk it, or afford the bills that come with vet care. Then there is the cost of food. 

So I am happy with Spike bringing Teddy to visit me every day. He is here usually about three hours every night. There are some days when he is walking him in the morning, they stop by for an hour or so for a coffee break.


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww....Munky.  So glad to hear it all worked out with Sky.   Just goes to show, it was meant to be.  Have fun with the new furbaby. 

You can still be a Honey Badger when you need to be - don't lose those skills!


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats on your new family member, Munky!  And thanks for adopting a shelter pup!  3 yo is no longer a puppy, you won't need to worry about pottie training and such.  Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> No kidding! I'm not much of a "pink wine" drinker, preferring hearty reds or medium-body whites. However, I had two bottles of this in the *ahem* cellar (it's really the basement  ) from back when we would have a post-holiday gathering at our place every January after the holidays were all over. It was a favorite of a neighbor up the street, so I made sure I had some on hand. *We don't do the gatherings anymore, and I need to clean out stock like this.* Opened it for Thanksgiving, along with a quickly consumed bottle of Syrah, and this was still hiding in the fridge. Finished it last night, followed by a cabernet chaser.


 
A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> A girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do!



Cheers!


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

Tomorrow, my copilot and I will be flying a 7 year old liver transplant recipient and his mother home.
It breaks my heart to see someone so young in such dire straits.


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> Tomorrow, my copilot and I will be flying a 7 year old liver transplant recipient and his mother home.
> It breaks my heart to see someone so young in such dire straits.



It's sad that there's a need for your service, but it's gratifying and inspiring to know that there are people like you to provide it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Plus one hundred...be safe SousChef and thank you for all you do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Souschef said:


> Tomorrow, my copilot and I will be flying a 7 year old liver transplant recipient and his mother home.
> It breaks my heart to see someone so young in such dire straits.


But it's a blessing that medical science is able to fix him up and give him a new lease on life.

Like *GG* and *Cheryl* said, you're a good guy, *Sous*. The world could use more angels like you.


----------



## Cheryl J

Been a busy morning - brought in my totes of Christmas decorations and started moving things around to replace with Christmas festivity.  I moved the small table and several houseplants from in front of the living room window to make room for the tree.  Daughter, SIL, and Tyler will be here soon, we're going to the Christmas tree lot to get our trees.  I'm hoping to get one between 5 and 6 feet tall.  

Beautiful day today, sunny and warm. What's everyone doing today?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got a slipped belt in a tire on my pickup. I thought the bad carrier  bearing was causing the vibration at 70 mph. Fixed that now it vibrates  like hell at 40. Smooths out around 60. Pulled the rear tires and re  balanced them. One tire stayed the same the other was off. Put them back  on the pickup and no change. Put it on the lift and and ran it. I could  see the one tire wobbling a little bit. Tires are worn down enough I  cant get just one but got plenty of tread I don't want to buy all 4. I  cant afford a $1,000 tire bill. I ll take it in to the tire shop monday  and see what they say. Firestone transforce A/T with 20,000 miles on  them.
Maybe I can find a used one. We wont be pulling the camper to  KY this summer so even if all I can find is used P rated one I can throw  it on the front and pull the camper around locally. 

In other  news. I was looking for goslings on hatchery websites. Them little  suckers are expensive.  I found a pair on facebook for $25. Suppose to  be a mating pair. The price is way cheap either she don't know what she  has or somethings up. They were selling for $25 APIECE at the auction.   My luck they will both be male. Its a 4 hour round trip to go get them  so figure in fuel I should have just got them at the auction. But heck I  love a road trip.


----------



## CakePoet

Im in pain, I am soo much in pain I  just want to go to sleep. What  have I done,  gingerbread, breads and  clean the kitchen, not heavy or anything but I am just in so much pain today


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Im in pain, I am soo much in pain I  just want to go to sleep. What  have I done,  gingerbread, breads and  clean the kitchen, not heavy or anything but I am just in so much pain today


(((Gentle hugs)))


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> Im in pain, I am soo much in pain I  just want to go to sleep. What  have I done,  gingerbread, breads and  clean the kitchen, not heavy or anything but I am just in so much pain today




So sorry, CP.  More gentle {{{hugs}}}


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon, good luck with your tire and your goslings.


----------



## msmofet

Resting my body after falling while climbing my deck steps last night. No one ever waits for the person that uses a cane to walk. They just run in the house and leave me alone.

Refining my Christmas Eve/Day and New Years Eve/Day Menus and shopping lists to print out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, MsM!  Are you OK?  Gentle {{{hugs}}} for you too!


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Yikes, MsM! Are you OK? Gentle {{{hugs}}} for you too!


 Thank you DL. I feel like *I* ran into a truck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hope you didn't break anything!  I'm so clumsy, I can trip over a pebble while walking Beagle and break my ankle.

Just hanging out and watching cooking shows.  We're getting more snow.  DH just shoveled, and he is annoyed that there's more coming down.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sure hope you feel better soon, MsM!  Yikes....that's scary.  Folks really shouldn't turn a blind eye to their neighbors.  Could be them one day. 

Speaking of which, it's a gorgeous sunny day today, approaching 70F.  I took off my sweatshirt, put on a Tshirt, and just got back from taking my elderly neighbor out for a walk.  Rather that than him walk alone, which he's inclined to do - he's still ambulatory but probably not for much longer.  

Jon, I hope you get your truck problems done and over with soon.  And yes, if you can make a nice road trip out of it that makes it better. 

Cakepoet, sure hope tomorrow is a pain free day for you. 

Going to make a little lunch and then finish with the holiday decorating at Casa de CJ.


----------



## msmofet

Cheryl J said:


> Sure hope you feel better soon, MsM! Yikes....that's scary. Folks really shouldn't turn a blind eye to their neighbors. Could be them one day.
> 
> Speaking of which, it's a gorgeous sunny day today, approaching 70F. I took off my sweatshirt, put on a Tshirt, and just got back from taking my elderly neighbor out for a walk. Rather that than him walk alone, which he's inclined to do - he's still ambulatory but probably not for much longer.
> 
> Jon, I hope you get your truck problems done and over with soon. And yes, if you can make a nice road trip out of it that makes it better.
> 
> Cakepoet, sure hope tomorrow is a pain free day for you.
> 
> Going to make a little lunch and then finish with the holiday decorating at Casa de CJ.


 Thank you BUT it isn't the neighbors  it's family members that get out of the car and head for the door sometimes running past me.


----------



## CakePoet

I am sadly never painfree, I just hope for the normal tolerable pain.

I need to do Christmas, I so want my Christmas to be great.  I have sausage to make on Tuesday.


----------



## Cheryl J

msmofet said:


> Thank you BUT it isn't the neighbors  it's family members that get out of the car and head for the door sometimes running past me.



 Oh nooo....I'm so sorry.  That's not OK....


----------



## msmofet

I just don't understand why they can't slow down and take an extra minute to walk to the door or at least wait by the door till I get up the steps. ESPECIALLY when it's wet (the cane slips on wet surface), icy or snow.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> I just don't understand why they can't slow down and take an extra minute to walk to the door or at least wait by the door till I get up the steps. ESPECIALLY when it's wet (the cane slips on wet surface), icy or snow.



I'm sorry that happened  Are these your husband or your children? Call out to them. "I need your help, please!" They just need some training


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Retraining, *GG*? I say they need a good smack upside the head! :



msmofet said:


> Resting my body after falling while climbing my deck steps last night. No one ever waits for the person that uses a cane to walk. They just run in the house and leave me alone.
> 
> Refining my Christmas Eve/Day and New Years Eve/Day Menus and shopping lists to print out.


Aw MsM, I hope you feel less beat up really soon.  It's about time you started to do less for the family until they can do more for you. Sometimes others forget about the "give and take" in a give-and-take relationship. 

If I were you, Christmas would be hot dogs with pickle relish. Red and green. Should take care of the holiday decorating.

Hope you're all Ho-Ho-Whole again by Christmas, or at least as good as you can be.

**********************************

I've been doing some decorating, too, today. I'm beginning to wonder why I have this compulsion to make this house look pretty when we're going back to spend the holidays with the kids. I guess I figure if I make the house look holiday-ish from the street, it will look less like the house is vacant for two weeks or more!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Retraining, *GG*? I say they need a good smack upside the head! :



+1! I was TRYING to be NICE!


----------



## Cheryl J

+2!!


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet, sorry you fell.  I agree you should have a nice chat with your family members.  

Cakepoet, I hope you have a better day tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MsM, sorry to hear you fell...no cooking until the steps are de-iced and dry.


----------



## msmofet

PrincessFiona60 said:


> MsM, sorry to hear you fell...no cooking until the steps are de-iced and dry.



Thank you PF


----------



## CakePoet

msm: You should  get handbag and learn how to throw it at the kids.

It is tomorrow, slightly better but not good.  Argh, this hurts so ****ing much.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm enjoying sitting. And a bit of wine - you know, for medicinal purposes.  I spent a good deal of this evening cutting up and packaging an 11 pound boneless pork loin, and two packages (8 pounds, 12 breasts) of boneless/skinless chicken breasts. Each item was on sale at the store for $1.69 a pound! I set aside a 4 1/2 pound pork roast to take with us when we head to OH; it will be New Year's dinner. I'll probably take enough breasts to make chicken marsala while we're in town. The rest will stay home and keep my other frozen foods company.


----------



## Addie

msmoffet, is this a regular standard cane you use? Would one of those kind you see advertised on TV work better? The cost would be medically tax deductible. 

With this nasty weather, all of us who live in the upper half of the country are or about to be facing, we all need to be more careful. As a heart patient I know not to try and shovel. And that goes for you PF. Right now our biggest problem here in Boston, will not be the snow, but the rain that will come after. The temps are below the freezing and the rain will turn to ice. 

msmoffet, sounds like the family needs to get an education in consideration. Such as letting everyone know you want one of the newer type canes for Christmas. And why.  Take care. And don't be tackling those stairs in bad weather again unless a family member is at your side.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here watching a rerun of The Golden Girls. I have been up all night. 

Today is the Christmas Party for the building down in the Community Room. I don't know if I will go down. By then I will just want to sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> As a heart patient I know not to try and shovel. And that goes for you PF.


 
An Shrek wonders why I pay to have someone shovel...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> An Shrek wonders why I pay to have someone shovel...



Your funeral would cost a lot more than the price of that boy. 

Years ago, even though I already was having heart problems, I would just push the shovel, turn it over and then shake off the snow. I would never pick up the shovel with snow on it. I still felt like I was shoveling. An activity I have always enjoyed. When all three of my boys were small, I would make them go and help our elderly neighbors. Even if they knew they wouldn't get paid. I would pay them instead. It got so, when that first snow came, I wouldn't have to even tell them.


----------



## CharlieD

I used to love shovelling the snow. Always hated cutting the grass though. Snow was always fun. Until I ruined my shoulder first right one, then left one. Though the right one doesn't hurt that much left one never stopped hurting even after all the therapies and medications and so on and so force (or is it forth). Can't even lift a shovel anymore.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dog sitting Sky.She's         adapting to us and her new home nicely.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Dog sitting Sky.She's         adapting to us and her new home nicely.




Awww.  Little cutie!


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Dog sitting Sky.She's         adapting to us and her new home nicely.


Oh my, she is adorable!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Dog sitting Sky...


Awwww, so cute! She doesn't even look (too) worried!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Awwww, so cute! She doesn't even look (too) worried!




Chihuahuas always have "that look".  They figure they're much bigger than their size!  And figure in terrier, even more pugnacious!

Once she gets comfortable, I have a sneaking suspicion you may have your hands full, Munky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hello Sky!  Show the big dogs who's boss!


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> I used to love shovelling the snow. Always hated cutting the grass though. Snow was always fun. Until I ruined my shoulder first right one, then left one. Though the right one doesn't hurt that much left one never stopped hurting even after all the therapies and medications and so on and so force (or is it forth). Can't even lift a shovel anymore.



I have always loved any outdoor work. Gardening, mowing grass, shoveling, etc. I never understood why I couldn't run outside at 6 a.m. to play. Outside just held more interesting things to do. And still does.


----------



## medtran49

Little Sky is a cutie.  And you *will* have your hands full.  Our DD got a chihuahua a bit over a year ago.  They also have an Australian Shepherd that's about 2 years older.  Gumbo and Voodoo respectively.  Gumbo is the baby boss of the house.  I swear that dog's feet hardly ever hit the floor.  Most of the time, he's either in somebody's lap or being carried/cuddled in somebody's arms, except when he and Voodoo are racing around the house playing, or he's tormenting one of the cats, Majik or Ghost.  They also have 2 red-eared slider turtles that they found as tiny little babies outside at different times.  One of them is named Dixon (he was named Dixie until he got bigger and they discovered he's a boy) and I can't remember the other one's name, but it goes along with the theme of the rest.


----------



## CakePoet

I have been doing this, yes it old picture but  it is me and my machine.


----------



## Daizymae

That doggie is a real "awwwwww" producer!

What am I doing?  Just came in from the "back 40" reconnoitering for a Christmas tree.  Found one closer to the house, though.  Oh, well, who cares if it's 21 below... 

Hey, Addie.  Re snow shovelling.  You are lucky you had 3 obedient boys.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Going to go into town to pick up my new glasses, refilled scripts and then to Mom's for a bit.  Then, maybe I'll do laundry and pick up around the house.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Going to go into town to pick up my new glasses, refilled scripts and then to Mom's for a bit.  Then, maybe I'll do laundry and *pick up around the house.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> That's what I thought I was going to do. It has turned into a major cleaning project. It's amazing the dirt you find when you start to move things around.
> 
> Three *obedient* boys? It is only now I am finding out all the things they did when they were still in school.


----------



## Dawgluver

Christmas is coming up quickly.  Contemplating what to get niece and nephew.  Both their birthdays are close to holidays, and I managed to get their birthday gifts out on time (thank you, Amazon Prime!)

Now I have to figure out what they'd like.  SIL always says books, but I prefer superheros and monsters.  She is of no help whatsoever.  What to do, what to do.


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww Munky....Sky is a little cutie!! 

Dawg, my 4 grandsons are ages 3-7 and I almost always give them 3 things each for Christmas - something to read, something to wear, and something to play with.  It doesn't have to be spendy - so far they are happy with superhero jammies and a monster truck, along with a book.  Everyone is happy that way and makes my job easier.  Haha. 

Now, the girls...they are 12 and 15.  They're a little harder to buy for now that they're getting older.  I think gift cards will be under their tree again this year.


----------



## CakePoet

Well something to read,  John Green books are really good.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thinking a shark sleeping bag for nephew.  He loves orange, and it has orange fins and tail.  Got the niece a mermaid sleeping bag for her birthday, and a selection of superhero capes and masks for nephew's birthday.

I may go with Monster High dolls for niece.  I've gotten them scooters, a bubble-blowing lawn mower, and a fairytale tent in previous years.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg...I bet your niece and nephew LOVE opening gifts from their Auntie Dawg!


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  My brother refers to me to the kids as their crazy Aunty Dawg!  Apparently I didn't beat him enough while he was a child.

(Note, I didn't beat him, though I was tempted.  Now I won't try either, he's 6'6“)


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Heh.  My brother refers to me to the kids as their crazy Aunty Dawg!  Apparently I didn't beat him enough while he was a child.
> 
> (Note, I didn't beat him, though I was tempted.  Now I won't try either, he's 6'6“)



Dawg, when my daughter and Spike were growing up, she would make his life miserable by pounding on him. As he started to hit his growth spurts, I used to warn here. "Daughter, the day will come when he has his man strength. You better pray you are far away when that happens." Sure enough, she was pounding, and he turned on her like a wild animal. It took me and my husband to tear him off of her. She never hit him again. Together they make a great pair of friends.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie, Baby Bro was born 10 years after me, so he was more like a doll to my sister and me.  Poor kid had three mothers.  He turned out pretty good in spite of our interference.

He tried wrestling me years ago during a family gathering.  I won, I bit his toe.  Age and wisdom always trumps youth and beauty.


----------



## msmofet

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, Baby Bro was born 10 years after me, so he was more like a doll to my sister and I. Poor kid had three mothers. He turned out pretty good in spite of our interference.
> 
> He tried wrestling me years ago during a family gathering. I won, I bit his toe. Age and wisdom always trumps youth and beauty.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, Baby Bro was born 10 years after me, so he was more like a doll to my sister and me.  Poor kid had three mothers.  He turned out pretty good in spite of our interference.
> 
> He tried wrestling me years ago during a family gathering.  I won, I bit his toe.  Age and wisdom always trumps youth and beauty.



The closer the kids are, the more they fight. Mine were 17 months apart. Then kids four and five were 10 years apart. And like your family, too many parents looking out for him. Kid #5 was way too spoiled.


----------



## CharlieD

Dawgluver said:


> He tried wrestling me years ago during a family gathering.  I won, I bit his toe.  Age and wisdom always trumps youth and beauty.


----------



## Addie

I am trying to get myself out of this irritable mood. On late Monday night I sent in a request for a refill on one of my scripts. It should have arrived Tuesday. Nope! Nor Wednesday. So first thing this morning I sent a second request. Then I called Winthrop and spoke to my nurse. Without even a phone call or email, it seems she changed my whole request for refills to be filled on certain days. When I told her I was out and needed it today, she changed her mind. 

Doorbell/phone rings. I was in the other room occupied, and couldn't get to the phone fast enough. It was my script. So the delivery person left. I see a showdown coming on tomorrow. 

My nurse that I had for ten years retired last October. I still have the head nurse, but it is getting more and more difficult to adjust to her new ideas. Right now I am enrolled in ESP. Elder Service Plan. And have been very happy with it. I think it is time to go up a step to the PACE program. It is for elderly patients that don't require such extensive, close monitoring. If the time comes when I require close care, then I can always to back to ESP. I will still have all the benefits in PACE that I get in ESP. Just at my own discretion. I will be making my own decisions with guidance from my health team. Yup, time for a change. 

Thank you for listening. I am now calmed down.


----------



## CakePoet

I'm trying to get motivated and  starting to cook dinner for saturday and to night and then  bake cookies and clean the home...  but nah. 

I am too tired because of husband and daughter snoring like mad and taking up all the bed.

Oh well I get to sleep maybe on Friday when I am at Mr Right, unless the cats want to cuddle.


----------



## Addie

Listening to the news about the Premier of the movie about the Boston Marathon Bombing. It was a special showing for the Big Wigs and those who were injured in the bombing. Quite a turnout.

The high school in the next town over is being taken over by an infestation of "Flies"! Yeah, you heard me. In the coldest time of the year. So they are closing the school for the next two days to try and find out where they are nesting. It is so bad that the kids and teachers spend more time battling them, than their work. It seems that the city has had every kind of specialist in to solve the problem. They may have to tear out some walls.


----------



## Dawgluver

After much procrastinating and stressing, I finally got the niece's and nephew's Christmas gifts ordered, most will be there in time for Christmas.

Oddly, instead of shipping everything at once, Amazon stretched it out from 12/18-12/26.  I've never had that happen with Amazon Prime.  But I get free shipping, and no visits to the post office.  

Thank goodness I'm down to two.  Used to be many more.  Don't know how all you multi-kid families do it!


----------



## Addie

When I moved in here, I had a brand new curtain for the bath tub. I needed two separate rings. Then I came across these. They were perfect. 

https://www.amazon.com/Bathroom-Sho...1952845&sr=1-59&keywords=shower+curtain+hooks

Perfect for what I wanted to do and within the means of my wallet. 

I discovered this week that after ten years of use, my present ones like these  were rusted on the inside. I will order the new ones on the 29th when I get my SS check. I am a happy person.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> After much procrastinating and stressing, I finally got the niece's and nephew's Christmas gifts ordered, most will be there in time for Christmas.
> 
> Oddly, instead of shipping everything at once, Amazon stretched it out from 12/18-12/26.  I've never had that happen with Amazon Prime.  But I get free shipping, and no visits to the post office.
> 
> Thank goodness I'm down to two.  Used to be many more.  Don't know how all you multi-kid families do it!



When the kids were small, the apartment on the third floor was empty. The landlord was going to do it all over completely after the holidays. Perfect place to hide all the presents.

Christmas Eve I went upstairs (told the kids I was going upstairs to have coffee with the landlord.) and with all my needed supplies, started wrapping. And I still had a couple of toys to put together. Hubby was out fishing and wouldn't be home until Dec. 31st. So no help there. I get tired just thinking of that night. Went downstairs at 3 a.m.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Both of our homes in OH had pull-down steps to the space over the garage, *Addie*. The unheated space over the garage.  We'd keep the kids' gifts in the car trunk until they were sound asleep, them move them up to the crawl "attic". Once we were done shopping for that year, I'd bundle up and head up with tape, scissors, and wrapping paper for both Christmas and birthdays. Lucky all-of-us, their birthday is on December 29. Working one kid at a time, I'd pick out the best and second-best gift, wrap one for Christmas and one for birthday. Then I'd set aside one or two more gifts for birthday, and wrap the rest for Christmas. Two or three of them (we often went for lots of less pricey gifts instead of one big one since that worked for us) would be from "Santa", they were always in a different paper than all the others, they were on the fireplace hearth instead of under the tree, and I had enough of that pattern of wrap to last enough Christmases until they figured out who "Santa" was.  Come December 26th, if we had missed a really special gift, we had a couple days to make things right.

***********************

I'm sneezing my head off, followed by blowing and wiping my nose off of my face.  The smart side of my brain says "Go to bed!" while the obviously bigger side of my brain continues to play on the computer. The time has come for me to say goodnight. Good night! Good night. Good Night. Good...night......


----------



## Addie

Something must be out of whack with my body. I actually got a full nights sleep. So sorry to hear of your running nose. 

Yesterday with the bitter cold, my heater was running on high all day at full force. I got sick of hearing it continuously, so I turned it down. Sure enough, the apartment got cold and my nose also started to run. On my outside wall, I felt all the brute cold. Sitting at my computer, I could feel the cold coming off that wall, and I am about five feet away from it. Yesterday was brutal. 

Stay warm. Get better.


----------



## Addie

Pirate is a Christmas baby. It does make it difficult for presents. MY aunt was born on the 24th. We never celebrated Pirate's birthday. Too much confusion of Christmas morning, then a big dinner. And oddly enough he never asked when his birthday was. He just drifted from age four to five, then to six and seven. Then on his seventh birthday, my sister who was his godfather, gave him two presents for under the tree. Only one was wrapped in birthday paper with a birthday card. He thought she had just run out of Christmas paper. That was his day of wonder and discovery. 

A few years go by and he turns 16. He informed me that for his birthday he wanted a car, and for Christmas he wanted the money for registration and insurance. He is still waiting.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Two or three of them (we often went for lots of less pricey gifts instead of one big one since that worked for us) would be from "Santa", they were always in a different paper than all the others, :



I could usually find a paper that had a Santa motif. The biggest was always from Santa and the smaller ones from us!  Method in my madness..


----------



## dragnlaw

Staring at the blowing snow - hoping when it stops it will be long enough for me to do the 40 minute round trip to town, pick up feed & supplies.  

Ironic...  first time in 12 years I decide to put up a tree and do a number with the decorations around the house.  Grandkids were to come next Fri and finish decorating the tree where they could reach - I did the top half.

My BIL has just died and I am going to go to my sis's til, probably, after New Year's. Aside from Christmas, his birthday is/would be the 29th.  Been a mad scramble trying to arrange someone to look after the geese, making a 2 page list of things to do before I go, create an instructions sheet for whomever comes in,  and still hoping the snow will have cleared up to do the 6 hour drive up and thru Algonquin Park to her place. Her son will be with her til Sun. and I'll travel up Mon.

Don't thinks I'll be stopping by to see you on this trip *Rock*.  

Thanking the powers that be for having changed the wood burning stove for a propane fireplace which can run on its own.  Very difficult around here to find someone to stay in an old drafty house that was heated with just the wood!  As it is I can just get someone to come in once a day to cuddle the cats and water the geese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Staring at the blowing snow - hoping when it stops it will be long enough for me to do the 40 minute round trip to town, pick up feed & supplies.
> 
> Ironic...  first time in 12 years I decide to put up a tree and do a number with the decorations around the house.  Grandkids were to come next Fri and finish decorating the tree where they could reach - I did the top half.
> 
> My BIL has just died and I am going to go to my sis's til, probably, after New Year's. Aside from Christmas, his birthday is/would be the 29th.  Been a mad scramble trying to arrange someone to look after the geese, making a 2 page list of things to do before I go, create an instructions sheet for whomever comes in,  and still hoping the snow will have cleared up to do the 6 hour drive up and thru Algonquin Park to her place. Her son will be with her til Sun. and I'll travel up Mon.
> 
> Don't thinks I'll be stopping by to see you on this trip *Rock*.
> 
> Thanking the powers that be for having changed the wood burning stove for a propane fireplace which can run on its own.  Very difficult around here to find someone to stay in an old drafty house that was heated with just the wood!  As it is I can just get someone to come in once a day to cuddle the cats and water the geese.



Be safe, stay warm.  My deepest condolences on your Family's loss.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry for your loss, dragnlaw.


----------



## CWS4322

So sorry for your loss, dragnlaw. Your sis' world has lost its focus and she will appreciate that you are there for her. Be strong and drive safe.


----------



## buckytom

My condolences to you and yours, dragn.


----------



## medtran49

+5 Dragnlaw


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry for your family's loss, dragnlaw


----------



## Whiskadoodle

My condolences to you and your family Dragnlaw.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went to do morning chores. I got plenty of straw for the ducks and geese in that drafty old barn. What do they do? Lay in the snow. Its zero with -29 wind chill. It is pretty cozy in the barn tho. Cats didn't like them at first but they are dealing with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Farmer Jon said:


> Went to do morning chores. I got plenty of straw for the ducks and geese in that drafty old barn. What do they do? Lay in the snow. Its zero with -29 wind chill. It is pretty cozy in the barn tho. Cats didn't like them at first but they are dealing with it.
> View attachment 25861 View attachment 25860




 Farmer Jon.  Your birds are the equivalent of getting your kid an expensive toy, and they just want to play with the box.


----------



## medtran49

Either that are they are ready to make a run for it when the door is opened (assuming that is a door of course)


----------



## LPBeier

My condolences on your loss, Dragnlaw.

I am battling yet another bug and sinus infection. This comes after a rough 2 hours in the dentist's chair on Wednesday to reconstruct a tooth. It is a temporary fix at best, but all my plan could afford at the moment.

TB was home yesterday with symptoms as well so I was able to sleep most of the day while he took care of his own meals and the fur-kids. I am hoping to do the same today and try to get rid of this thing. I have two very important doctor appointments next week and need my strength.


----------



## Addie

I received as a Christmas gift a package of French Croissants. They were made in France and flown here to the states.

I took out two figuring I would make a couple of poached eggs. These things are HUGE. You let them thaw out and you can see the yeast is working. But when they hit that hot oven, they explode. 

I had a Black and Decker toaster oven as a gift. It died but I kept the tiny tray that came with it. Big enough for two slices of toast. One of these croissants almost filled the tray. Then when I pulled it out from the oven, it was more than twice the size of what I put in there.


----------



## msmofet

Dragnlaw my heartfelt condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Both of our homes in OH had pull-down steps to the space over the garage, *Addie*. The unheated space over the garage.  We'd keep the kids' gifts in the car trunk until they were sound asleep, them move them up to the crawl "attic". Once we were done shopping for that year, I'd bundle up and head up with tape, scissors, and wrapping paper for both Christmas and birthdays. Lucky all-of-us, their birthday is on December 29. Working one kid at a time, I'd pick out the best and second-best gift, wrap one for Christmas and one for birthday. Then I'd set aside one or two more gifts for birthday, and wrap the rest for Christmas. Two or three of them (we often went for lots of less pricey gifts instead of one big one since that worked for us) would be from "Santa", they were always in a different paper than all the others, they were on the fireplace hearth instead of under the tree, and I had enough of that pattern of wrap to last enough Christmases until they figured out who "Santa" was.  Come December 26th, if we had missed a really special gift, we had a couple days to make things right.
> 
> ***********************
> 
> I'm sneezing my head off, followed by blowing and wiping my nose off of my face.  The smart side of my brain says "Go to bed!" while the obviously bigger side of my brain continues to play on the computer. The time has come for me to say goodnight. Good night! Good night. Good Night. Good...night......



Not only were most of the gifts were from Santa, but one from Mrs. Claus, Donner Blitzen, Rudolph, etc. And of course there was always a present from Mommy and Dad. 

One year my oldest four year old daughter asked how come I didn't give her any present. I told her I was so busy on the phone with Santa, I didn't have time to shop. So the next day, I went out and bought both her and Spike a present from Mommy and Daddy. From that day forward, they always got a present marked from me and their father.


----------



## Dawgluver

Condolences on your loss, dragn.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Sorry for your loss Dragn


----------



## Farmer Jon

medtran49 said:


> Either that are they are ready to make a run for it when the door is opened (assuming that is a door of course)


Yea Thats a door. I'm sure they are tired of beeing inside.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> Yea Thats a door. I'm sure they are tired of beeing inside.



I did not let the geese out yesterday at all.  Figured it was just too cold - not only for them but for me too! LOL...  this morning I opened the door and nearly got bashed by flapping wings - those things can leave an ugly bruise on you!  But out they went and then came right back in...  waiting for me to finish with the water.  I see fresh foot prints but they've been staying inside even thou it is a lot warmer today.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Thank you all so so much for your condolences.* 

He was a great guy and right to the end, even in pain, he had a laugh for all.  He would have been 88 on the 29th, Dec.  He will be sorely missed.

It is strange, I hadn't really felt too much before but now, having read all your posts, the tears are just pouring down my face, for my BIL, for my sis and for their 2 sons. 

I think it is especially hard for the boys, this is their 2nd dad they have lost.  He was their step-dad and they loved him.  They lost their birth father at a fairly young age and so even thou step-dad was aged and ill - it is never easy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> *Thank you all so so much for your condolences.*
> 
> He was a great guy and right to the end, even in pain, he had a laugh for all.  He would have been 88 on the 29th, Dec.  He will be sorely missed.
> 
> It is strange, I hadn't really felt too much before but now, having read all your posts, the tears are just pouring down my face, for my BIL, for my sis and for their 2 sons.
> 
> I think it is especially hard for the boys, this is their 2nd dad they have lost.  He was their step-dad and they loved him.  They lost their birth father at a fairly young age and so even thou step-dad was aged and ill - it is never easy.



We didn't mean to make you cry...but, with your release of grief, you may be more able to cope with your Sister's and Nephew's grief.

No freezing over for those geese...they kinda have a knack for winter living in the open.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just finished making lasagna for dinner using sauce from the freezer I had made last month before we went to Michigan. Had just enough sauce and lasagna noodles for an 8x8" pan, but too much ricotta mixture, so I thawed another pint of sauce and cooked up some jumbo shells et voilá! Stuffed shells for another day! Just can't get that freezer empty!


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We didn't mean to make you cry...but, with your release of grief, you may be more able to cope with your Sister's and Nephew's grief.
> 
> No freezing over for those geese...they kinda have a knack for winter living in the open.



No, no Princess, it was a good cry.  It was the same with my brother. When he finally passed - I felt nothing! until all the e-mails came in!  He was a GO player and had an amazing variety of friends. I heard from Japan and Korea, it was a bit humbling. 

As to the geese! LOL...  It truly is amazing that they sit out there in the worst weather. On one leg with the other tucked up and keeping warm. Or settled down and leaving an oval imprint melted in the ice and snow.  Goose down doesn't have it's reputation for nothing!



GotGarlic said:


> so I thawed another pint of sauce and cooked up some jumbo shells et voilá! Stuffed shells for another day!
> 
> Just can't get that freezer empty!



That's what I had for breakfast! took some frozen stuffed shells out and stuffed myself .  LOL  and I swear that the freezer has a secret back door that sneaks in more stuff when my back is turned.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> That's what I had for breakfast! took some frozen stuffed shells out and stuffed myself .  LOL  and I swear that the freezer has a secret back door that sneaks in more stuff when my back is turned.



Yummo! So that's the secret! 

At least I have an inventory of most of it now. Just one more freezer to go


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear of your BILs passing, *dragnlaw*. Safe journeys to your sister's  home. May you have many happy memories to share, and may your sorrows be small.

*******************************

I'm feeling a wee bit more human today. Amazing what nine hours in bed can do for ya. Just don't ask which ones those nine hours were. 

I'm currently waiting for the washer to finish up the last load of air-dried clothes. Need them dry to pack by Monday. Also, cleaned up one half of the family room, will vacuum and move furniture back, then do the other half. I had pulled stuff around and brought decorations up before the cold hit me, and I need to return it to some sort of order before we leave. Sadly, my fake Alpine tree that we hang our vintage family ornaments in won't ever be set up this year. Just like in Cleveland sports, there's always next year!


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks CG,, I'm sure we will. 

Just came in from cleaning a bit of snow.  It is snow, ice crust, more snow...  Dug out the car, cleared a bit more snow and after a snack will go out and do some more.  Had some last minute supplies to get but not gonna risk the roads today. My neighbours have kindly offered to get them for me tomorrow so I may leave on time.


----------



## CakePoet

Had great weekend, was home at Mr Right. He was just the sweetest thing ever, got my Christmas gift early because it will be useful for Christmas dinner. It is  food processor! Yay, my tired hands will be so happy.  We had fun and manage to  mess up 3 batches of candy, but the  last 4 ones worked out perfectly.  So I have  liquorice toffee made with liquorice root powder, ginger toffee and  buck eyes and tablets. That be yum at Christmas.

And then I got home to  mr Perfect and the kid and had cuddle and  Mr Perfect had made mash and pulled pork, he is getting really good with pulled pork.  Great weekend and now times for bed.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Had great weekend, was home at Mr Right. He was just the sweetest thing ever, got my Christmas gift early because it will be useful for Christmas dinner. It is  food processor! Yay, my tired hands will be so happy.  We had fun and manage to  mess up 3 batches of candy, but the  last 4 ones worked out perfectly.  So I have  liquorice toffee made with liquorice root powder, ginger toffee and  buck eyes and tablets. That be yum at Christmas.
> 
> And then I got home to  mr Perfect and the kid and had cuddle and  Mr Perfect had made mash and pulled pork, he is getting really good with pulled pork.  Great weekend and now times for bed.



CakePoet, I think I've missed something. Who are Mr. Right and Mr. Perfect?


----------



## buckytom

This guy, the guy with two thumbs...

Although, I've never met Cakepoet, so I have no idea what she's talking about.


----------



## dragnlaw

*ARGHHH!!*  I can get ready to leave - or I can leave - *but I can not do BOTH!*


----------



## CakePoet

Mr Perfect is my  beloved husband, he such a lovely man.  Mr Right is my beloved boyfriend, yes I have two and we are all happy. 3 happy sane adults who enjoys each others company.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Mr Perfect is my  beloved husband, he such a lovely man.  Mr Right is my beloved boyfriend, yes I have two and we are all happy. 3 happy sane adults who enjoys each others company.



All I can say is Wow. How interesting


----------



## buckytom

{{{backing away slowly, hiding thumbs}}}


----------



## CakePoet

Buckytorn, for once I tried not  be the Swedish stereotype, I am not blond.. well strawberry blond once, now dustbunny grey and well I dont star in movies... well I did as a corpse once.


----------



## Addie

I was perusing through my emails and came across the following:

RECALL: Potato Chip Products

Thought our friends up in the land of the north may be interested!


----------



## CWS4322

CakePoet said:


> Mr Perfect is my  beloved husband, he such a lovely man.  Mr Right is my beloved boyfriend, yes I have two and we are all happy. 3 happy sane adults who enjoys each others company.


TMI!


----------



## CakePoet

What?   Being in a relationship is never TMI.  I'm Swedish, we value emotions.


----------



## CraigC

Come on folks! Haven't you ever watched the first season of "Vikings", when Athelstan was living with Ragnar and Lagertha?


----------



## Dawgluver

CraigC said:


> Come on folks! Haven't you ever watched the first season of "Vikings", when Athelstan was living with Ragnar and Lagertha?




Or "Paint Your Wagon".  Frankly, I have enough trouble dealing with just one man.  Not sure I could deal with two.


----------



## CakePoet

Dawgluver, that is when I send both men away to do  stuff together and then they come happier both of them.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> What?   Being in a relationship is never TMI.  I'm Swedish, we value emotions.



You don't have to be Swedish to value emotions.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow! go away for a day and the conversation sure changes! 

I am wiped out after going to a doctor appointment this morning then to the store to pick up a couple of prescriptions. I also picked up a chicken and salads so I wouldn't have to cook (but that's for a different thread).

Next on my list is a nap!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Put LED lights on the back of my old beater. Then found out the transfer case is out in my good pickup. So I will driving the beater for a while. I'm just glad its not camping season. My good pickup is the only thing I can pull the camper with.


----------



## msmofet

CWS4322 said:


> TMI!


 She was asked a question and answered it.


----------



## CWS4322

There are some things I just don't want to know about others. 

Anyhoo, today I am cleaning out the fridge. I had leftover squash from the weekend, no chicken leftover, so I whirled that in the FP, roasted up some carrot, celery, apple, and 1/2 of a pear, added that the the squash-fennel-onion lemon mix. That will be a creamed soup either for lunch or supper. I am going to toss some limpa bread croutons with some of the seasoning from the chicken-squash dish and toast those. I dry roasted the seeds from the squash, so might add those to the topping of the soup or add those to the salad. I did add some of the seasoning from the chicken-squash to those as well, just forgot to sprinkle them on the chicken-squash-kale. I will serve the with a dollop of Norwegian sour cream (whipping cream to which buttermilk is added...generally speaking) and the croutons. I also put a beef heart in the pressure cooker and pickled that for heart sandwiches. My Dad likes those, as do I. Once Dad leaves for curling, the rest of the baking will get done.


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> You don't have to be Swedish to value emotions.


I value emotions, too. I was just surprised to learn of the arrangement. I know divorced couples who live together, I know my DH and I had three houses and preferred to not live together all the time, I know others who live on opposite sides of the country, but I don't think I know anyone else who has both a husband and a boyfriend. Whatever works for you.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> I value emotions, too. I was just surprised to learn of the arrangement. I know divorced couples who live together, I know my DH and I had three houses and preferred to not live together all the time, I know others who live on opposite sides of the country, but I don't think I know anyone else who has both a husband and a boyfriend. Whatever works for you.



You know that was directed to CakePoet and not you, right? 

I get tired of people saying things like, "I'm (Swedish/Irish/Italian/whatever) and therefore I (do this/value that/make the best) whatever. There are many universal human traits and skills. Pasta-making is not exclusive to Italians. Bread-making is not exclusive to the French. Enthusiastically feeding people is not exclusive to the Greeks. Valuing emotion is not exclusive to the Swedish.


----------



## msmofet

I have 5 smoked ham hocks in the instantpot cooking for the split pea soup later.


----------



## CakePoet

Gotgarlic:  People have this misconception that Swedes are more about pursuits of  the flesh then emotions,  we are all blond, blue eyes and star in  questionable movies and then I dont mean Tarzan. 


Anyway, I have 4 pig trotters that need to get  roasted  before  being turned into Christmas food.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> GotGarlic:  CWS4322, says she is Swedish too.



So... ?


----------



## CakePoet

I changed that because I thought it  was rude and also I had  kiddo attacking the keyboard


----------



## CWS4322

I am Swedish and Norwegian descent and darned proud of it.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> I am Swedish and Norwegian descent and darned proud of it.



You make it sound like someone is telling you not to be. Why is that? 

Practically everyone is proud of their heritage. It's all good.


----------



## msmofet

My bursitis in both shoulders (thanks years of working a slicing machine in delis and also a "generator" at an optical lab (machine using a cutting diamond to cut the curves into eye glass lens) decided to start acting up. The cortisone shots have worn off. So I am going to try to take a nap before taking on the peeling and chopping for dinner. 

It is supposed to warm up the next few days so maybe I will get a pain break for a few days.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Gotgarlic:  People have this misconception that Swedes are more about pursuits of  the flesh then emotions,  we are all blond, blue eyes and star in  questionable movies and then I dont mean Tarzan.
> 
> 
> Anyway, I have 4 pig trotters that need to get  roasted  before  being turned into Christmas food.



I guess I don't go around looking at people as stereotypes. I was pretty confused by your response to buckytom in another thread.


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> You make it sound like someone is telling you not to be. Why is that?
> 
> Practically everyone is proud of their heritage. It's all good.


GC, how big is that chip on your shoulder? Just wondering.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> GC, how big is that chip on your shoulder? Just wondering.



 Me? That, my dear, is what they call projection


----------



## Whiskadoodle

More simply put.  Love is love.

--
We baby sat the grand kids,  18 month and 6 months old.  The younger likes to be continuously held and bounced.  Or just bounce in his bouncy seat. The only times he was quiet was when he had a bottle (twice) and two 20 minute naps.   The 18 month old is just Busy, and she likes  1:1 attention, playing or taking you by the hand to show you something.   We each took her bundled up  and sledding around the block a couples times.  A one hour nap, not to be confused with Jr's nap time, they did not coincide.   

I am Wiped Out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh jeez, Whiska, you sure had your hands full!  Good for you for being semi-upright and coherent!


----------



## CakePoet

Whiskadoodle, I also had bouncer, my own kid not grand kids,  4 years on she still bounces.  Yes, kids can be tiresome  but you have the luxury to hand them back when you are tired. 

But arent they lovely.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> ...We baby sat the grand kids,  18 month and 6 months old.... A one hour nap, not to be confused with Jr's nap time, they did not coincide.
> 
> I am Wiped Out.


You "babysat"? Does that mean you get paid to watch the grands?  When my folks would come over and say they were babysitting I set them straight: sitters got paid money, grandparents did it for hugs and kisses, so it was just "grandparenting".   I feel your pain, though. It was a long time coming before our twins slept at the same time, nap or nighttime. We went through a sleep deprivation study that first year...

******************

Sadly, I'm sitting at the table in our kitchen. We should be halfway to our daughter's right now, though.  Himself lost the fight with the cold, and he seems to be at peak yuckiness today. Since I was back to normal with activities the next day, I figure we won't be leaving for OH until Thursday. He'll need two days to feel human, seeing as he's a guy and it takes guys longer to feel better...


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Cooking Goddess said:


> You "babysat"? Does that mean you get paid to watch the grands?  When my folks would come over and say they were babysitting I set them straight: sitters got paid money, grandparents did it for hugs and kisses, so it was just "grandparenting".
> ****
> 
> we won't be leaving for OH until Thursday. He'll need two days to feel human, seeing as he's a guy and it takes guys longer to feel better...




Well,  technically and literally it's Grandparenting.  And a full day of pleasure it is! I don't know that either of us call  it "baby sitting", except here in this thread, as much as taking care of the kids for the day.  We've been doing this  for quite a few weeks.  Parents get a discount if the grands are signed up for daycare 4 days instead of 5.  Any more days out, and they would pay full price.  Can't figure the day-care's math, but I don't need to.    I just found today's excursion more tiring than usual. Hence I went to bed early, and am now up and rested at... 2am. 
---

Better make some more soup like you made for the kids as your hubs is probably completely utterly down for the count.  I know. I've had it and besides, I'm a guy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You "babysat"? Does that mean you get paid to watch the grands?  When my folks would come over and say they were babysitting I set them straight: sitters got paid money, grandparents did it for hugs and kisses, so it was just "grandparenting".  I feel your pain, though. It was a long time coming before our twins slept at the same time, nap or nighttime. We went through a sleep deprivation study that first year...
> 
> ******************
> 
> *Sadly, I'm sitting at the table in our kitchen. We should be halfway to our daughter's right now, though.  Himself lost the fight with the cold, and he seems to be at peak yuckiness today. Since I was back to normal with activities the next day, I figure we won't be leaving for OH until Thursday. He'll need two days to feel human, seeing as he's a guy and it takes guys longer to feel better...*


 
Sorry CG! He needs Jewish Penicillin to get him going faster...


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> More simply put.  Love is love.
> 
> --
> We baby sat the grand kids,  18 month and 6 months old.  The younger likes to be continuously held and bounced.  Or just bounce in his bouncy seat. The only times he was quiet was when he had a bottle (twice) and two 20 minute naps.   The 18 month old is just Busy, and she likes  1:1 attention, playing or taking you by the hand to show you something.   We each took her bundled up  and sledding around the block a couples times.  A one hour nap, not to be confused with Jr's nap time, they did not coincide.
> 
> I am Wiped Out.



But the best part is yet to come. They get to go home with Mommy and Daddy. And yes, I know. You wouldn't give up one second of the time you have with them. 

I envy you. All my grandkids live to far away or are all grown up. Including the great grandkids.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry CG! He needs Jewish Penicillin to get him going faster...


We had chicken soup loaded with garlic (and veggies) over the weekend. It didn't keep the germs away. I have to say, though, that after last night's kielbasa and sauerkraut, all those good microbes in the kraut and garlic in the sausage seem to be doing the trick! Now if he would just try the cough syrup from the pharmacy instead of the one from the adult beverage store...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Himself lost the fight with the cold, and he seems to be at peak yuckiness today. Since I was back to normal with activities the next day, I figure we won't be leaving for OH until Thursday...


Well, I'm over with the crying for today. Seems that Himself's cough is so bad I can almost see cartoon lungs waggling in front of him as he coughs. There is no way he'll be good to drive/ride come Thursday. And there is no way I want to travel on the two busiest days before Christmas.  Guess we'll be stuck in MA for Christmas, since I can't see Himself being OK enough to travel until Monday, at the earliest. Haven't been just the two of us for years. Hoping this is the last time we'll be doing that!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, I'm over with the crying for today. Seems that Himself's cough is so bad I can almost see cartoon lungs waggling in front of him as he coughs. There is no way he'll be good to drive/ride come Thursday. And there is no way I want to travel on the two busiest days before Christmas.  Guess we'll be stuck in MA for Christmas, since I can't see Himself being OK enough to travel until Monday, at the earliest. Haven't been just the two of us for years. Hoping this is the last time we'll be doing that!



I'm sorry, CG - I know how disappointing this must be for you


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *GG*. I had my cry, yelled at Himself, we air-kissed and made up, and now I need to get busy. My fridge is empty! My clothes are in the car trunk! I'm finally ready to leave for a trip ahead of time...and now I have to unpack some stuff so I don't go nekkid. I hate to clothes shop, so I don't have enough stock to leave a lot behind.

And DANG! I'mma gonna have to do another couple loads of laundry.  All those empty baskets in the laundry area looked so nice...


----------



## msmofet

I am so stuffed I can't breathe so great. Waiting for cold medicine to kick in. Doctor Who on for background.


----------



## LPBeier

I just finished a present for my upstairs neighbour...that I started 4 years ago! It got lost when we were shuffling rooms around, packing to move, etc. It is a crocheted tree with glued on "lights" and ornaments. I will try to take a picture but my phone is almost dead.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I was go I g to can some beef but I didn't have as much as I thought I did. So I fired up the dehydrator and sliced some for jerky. Then I made a big ole pot of beef stew. It turned out more  like soup then stew but it was really good. I can't use any flour to thicken it and I had to leave out the barley because of Jaspers allergies. Nobody missed it. 

I'm going to spending a lot of time in this seat for the for seeable future. Were hauling ag lime for the fields. For we have 30 trips for ourselves but we are helping another trucking company right now. Then manure hauling will start up. I always get a few hundred loads of that.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I was go I g to can some beef but I didn't have as much as I thought I did. So I fired up the dehydrator and sliced some for jerky. Then I made a big ole pot of beef stew. It turned out more  like soup then stew but it was really good. I can't use any flour to thicken it and I had to leave out the barley because of Jaspers allergies. Nobody missed it.
> 
> I'm going to spending a lot of time in this seat for the for seeable future. Were hauling ag lime for the fields. For we have 30 trips for ourselves but we are helping another trucking company right now. Then manure hauling will start up. I always get a few hundred loads of that.
> View attachment 25888



I hope you can squeeze Christmas in between all that activity. Merry Christmas!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Watching one of my great-grandsons today. He fell at school yesterday right on his face. Thank goodness he didn't break his nose. He was in ER for 3 hours, poor kid. His is getting two black eyes and his nose and upper lip are all swollen. Thank goodness the Christmas holidays start at school tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Watching one of my great-grandsons today. He fell at school yesterday right on his face. Thank goodness he didn't break his nose. He was in ER for 3 hours, poor kid. His is getting two black eyes and his nose and upper lip are all swollen. Thank goodness the Christmas holidays start at school tomorrow.



When a child gets hurt, it is always harder on the grownups than the child. I bet he milks this for all he can. And I hope he succeeds. I think he deserves an extra present under the tree. Poor baby.


----------



## buckytom

He'll never forget this Christmas, with all of the pictures. I hope Santa is extra good to him for it, El J.

I took the day off to clean! Yay?

I hate cleaning, but we have to make the house presentable for all of our guests coming this weekend. DW keeps an immaculate house (you could perform surgery in any room), so I have to clean the carpets, cat litter box areas, and parrots' room today so that they are spotless.

Because, you know, cats and birds are excellent surgeons and you never know.


----------



## CakePoet

I just had one of those days where I really should have curled up and hid under the covers.

Oh well of all the things  I was doin, only the gingerbread house  didnt fail.


----------



## JoAnn L.

He is being really good. Other than the pain ( he is taking Advil Junior Strength Chewable ) for that. He is having some problem breathing through the nose. He is having no problem eating, , he just finished eating some Jimmy Dean Pancake and Sausage on a Stick.


----------



## Farmer Jon

JoAnn L. said:


> Watching one of my great-grandsons today. He fell at school yesterday right on his face. Thank goodness he didn't break his nose. He was in ER for 3 hours, poor kid. His is getting two black eyes and his nose and upper lip are all swollen. Thank goodness the Christmas holidays start at school tomorrow.


Poor kid. They bounce back pretty quick tho. I wish I could heal that fast again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> When a child gets hurt, it is always harder on the grownups than the child. *I bet he milks this for all he can. * And I hope he succeeds. I think he deserves an extra present under the tree. Poor baby.



 I thought you *liked* children. Jeez.


----------



## CakePoet

It hard when kids hurt them self.  My school didnt even call me at all,  the kid when through a wooden pontoon and they called none of the parents. I found out when I picked him up, from him self and then had to ask the staff... yeah not pleased about that.

14 years on, he still get the random splinter coming out of his leg.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm writing cheques for our condo maintenance fees. We know we are going to be moving ASAP in the New Year and have heard that others who have moved have had cheques cashed after they were gone. We are waiting for extra cheques on the account we are using so I am going to send the 7 I have with a note that the others will follow as soon as they arrive. However, if we happen to sell in the meantime... 

I am also waiting for my raspberry chocolate chip gluten free paleo muffins to cool enough to put them in the freezer. Wow, did they ever turn out nice! They use gluten free flour, coconut sugar, coconut milk, coconut oil and organic bittersweet chocolate chips with fresh raspberries and a sprinkle of raw sugar on the tops before baking. Yum!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I'm writing cheques for our condo maintenance fees. We know we are going to be moving ASAP in the New Year and have heard that others who have moved have had cheques cashed after they were gone. We are waiting for extra cheques on the account we are using so I am going to send the 7 I have with a note that the others will follow as soon as they arrive. However, if we happen to sell in the meantime...
> 
> I am also waiting for my raspberry chocolate chip gluten free paleo muffins to cool enough to put them in the freezer. Wow, did they ever turn out nice! They use gluten free flour, coconut sugar, coconut milk, coconut oil and organic bittersweet chocolate chips with fresh raspberries and a sprinkle of raw sugar on the tops before baking. Yum!


Can't you just get that put into the adjustments when you sell? I assume it's similar in BC. Here we pay property taxes annually, so they get prorated for how long the new owner will have the place and that is one of the adjustments.

I don't trust my condo association with post-dated cheques. We have had issues before. I didn't want to be bothered, so I gave them one cheque for the whole year. If we sell, we will just put the balance in the adjustments in that last paper the notary (special type of lawyer in Quebec) writes up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This is more of a "what I did" post. Besides the mundane load of laundry and run the dishwasher, I made a box mix pumpkin quick bread, adding raisins and walnuts. T'was good! I also cleaned out the nearly-empty fridge, finding a pint of heavy cream that I bought for...something? It has a "best used by" date from a month ago.  Hmm, since it hasn't been open, it should be OK. And I produce yummy baked goods using sour milk. Luckily, I had just clipped a recipe from the latest "Midwest Living" magazine for Cream Biscuits. No butter, limited kneading...and they promise yummy results. A recipe uses 1 1/3 cups heavy cream. The pint is two cups. I mixed a batch and a half of the dry ingredients* **, then divided them in half. I'll make a small batch of plain and another of sweet biscuits. One of the stores has raspberries on special. I see raspberry shortcake on the menu for Christmas. 

*The recipe calls for self-rise flour. I don't have it, so I made my own. IF I kept self-rise in the pantry, this turns into a 2-ingredient recipe. Sweetness, whether you use sugar or not! 

**Actually made two batches. The first one is in the trash. Note to self: do not try measuring ingredients while watching TV. You can NOT put double the baking powder into a mix and expect good results...


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Can't you just get that put into the adjustments when you sell? I assume it's similar in BC. Here we pay property taxes annually, so they get prorated for how long the new owner will have the place and that is one of the adjustments.
> 
> I don't trust my condo association with post-dated cheques. We have had issues before. I didn't want to be bothered, so I gave them one cheque for the whole year. If we sell, we will just put the balance in the adjustments in that last paper the notary (special type of lawyer in Quebec) writes up.



Because it is post-dated cheques the leasing company (it is leasehold, not strata) is supposed to return any cheques from the date of sale on. However, they then have to go after the new lessor and they really don't like doing that - they want as little to do with us as is possible besides sending paperwork showing we owe them more money!

Anyway, that will all get worked out when we sell. I will dutifully send in the balance of the cheques when they arrive from the bank which will be in the new year.

Today, I will be probably staying close to my bed, trying to sleep off this cold (now in my chest as well as my head) so I can go to the Christmas Eve Service tomorrow. I will still probably have to wear a facemask during the last part of the service (they light candles for Silent Night and the smoke is in the air for the rest of the evening). So, I need to be as healthy as possible.

TB doesn't need a meal before work because the company is putting on a buffet spread for all the staff. And I don't have to make sandwiches because he and the rest of the night drivers always meet on the various breaks at Tim Horton's or McDonald's to celebrate together.


----------



## CakePoet

I have been of to the local farm to get safe farm fresh milk, my daughter drank to glasses without whining  which is rare.  I will have to ask one of my neighbor to get more when he goes into town.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toddling off to work...


----------



## LPBeier

Getting ready to ring the upstairs unit's buzzer and tell them to stop their kid from clomping all over the floor above my office and bedroom - my two sanctuaries or I will call the office manager!

I have a condition called Hyperacusis, associated with my depression and Chronic Fatigue Syndrom. Sound can actually hurt me in several different ways. Pounding vibrates in my jaw and eardrums. High pitch noises literally send painful spasms down my spine. People talking make me lose my train of thought. Noise can also affect my eyesight and of course cause migraines.

It isn't just loud noises either.

TB pounded on the ceiling several times but of course, that just compounded the pain for me.

We get along with our neighbours for the most part but this is one thing they don't seem to understand. I guess it is a weird concept.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Getting ready to ring the upstairs unit's buzzer and tell them to stop their kid from clomping all over the floor above my office and bedroom - my two sanctuaries or I will call the office manager!
> 
> I have a condition called Hyperacusis, associated with my depression and Chronic Fatigue Syndrom. Sound can actually hurt me in several different ways. Pounding vibrates in my jaw and eardrums. High pitch noises literally send painful spasms down my spine. People talking make me lose my train of thought. Noise can also affect my eyesight and of course cause migraines.
> 
> It isn't just loud noises either.
> 
> TB pounded on the ceiling several times but of course, that just compounded the pain for me.
> 
> We get along with our neighbours for the most part but this is one thing they don't seem to understand. I guess it is a weird concept.



LP, are they aware of your problem? If not, maybe you and TB could go and talk to them about it. I imagine they don't realize the amount of noise their child is making, and its effect on you. 

Also, I'm pretty sure if I lived upstairs, I wouldn't take a random pounding noise to mean that my neighbors wanted me to be more quiet


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> LP, are they aware of your problem? If not, maybe you and TB could go and talk to them about it. I imagine they don't realize the amount of noise their child is making, and its effect on you.
> 
> Also, I'm pretty sure if I lived upstairs, I wouldn't take a random pounding noise to mean that my neighbors wanted me to be more quiet


GG, Yes, they are aware of my condition - at least the wife is. And it was her husband who told us to pound on the ceiling if the kids got too noisy. Usually it works on the second pound. 

To be honest, I don't like when he pounds because as I said, it just makes it worse for me. 

When the wife got home she said that her Dad was looking after the kids and fell asleep. He doesn't speak English and was not aware of the situation. I figured it had to be something like that.

I spent some time in my recliner on the quiet half of our place (we have separate upstairs neighbours front and back and the back one is a single woman who is never home.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> GG, Yes, they are aware of my condition - at least the wife is. And it was her husband who told us to pound on the ceiling if the kids got too noisy. Usually it works on the second pound.
> 
> To be honest, I don't like when he pounds because as I said, it just makes it worse for me.
> 
> When the wife got home she said that her Dad was looking after the kids and fell asleep. He doesn't speak English and was not aware of the situation. I figured it had to be something like that.
> 
> I spent some time in my recliner on the quiet half of our place (we have separate upstairs neighbours front and back and the back one is a single woman who is never home.



Gotcha. Sorry that happened. I had a monster headache this afternoon and one of my neighbors spent at least an hour blowing and mowing their yard. Argh.

Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Gotcha. Sorry that happened. I had a monster headache this afternoon and one of my neighbors spent at least an hour blowing and mowing their yard. Argh.
> 
> Hope you're feeling better.


Yes, I am...hope you are too.


----------



## Addie

Sunday is coming upon us fast. Therefor, I deem that there be no aches and pains, headaches or other ailments. Everyone's dinner will be a smashing success, no family arguments brought on by imbibing too much. Everyone will enjoy watching the little kiddies play with their new toys. And for those that do not have any youngsters, they will just enjoy the peace and calm of the day. They will treasure the time they have with their loved ones. 

May you all get your fill of football this weekend. May your tummies be filled with the delights of your kitchen. May all of the youngsters be well behaved. 

And may you all have a Merry Christmas and for our non-Christians, Happy Holidays.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Addie! I second all of that, especially the no aches and pains. The best gift I could receive is one healthy day! 

We won't have any kids around this year - I will miss them all. But I will get to visit with both of my grand nephews (one on my side and one on TB's side) via Skype. That will be exciting.

I wish for peace and happiness for all.


----------



## Andy M.

Just made the nut mixture and the clarified butter for SO to make paklava.  Next is lyonnaise potatoes.  

Oh, and I have to wrap some gifts.


----------



## Addie

I finished the three layer chocolate cake with the Hershey's chocolate frosting. I made it for Pirate. His birthday is Tuesday. The cake will be gone by then. I can't eat any. And knowing Spike, he will take just the one piece. 

The frosting isn't sweet, but rich. And the cake is so moist. Pirate is going up to the North Shore on Tuesday and my granddaughter-in-law asked if he would bring the cake with him. Looks like I will be making another one. 

I made the cake with the KA. But for some strange unknown reason, I made the frosting by hand. Bad idea!!! I had to beat each addition of the powdered sugar in before I could add any liquid. My arm is now on the floor. I wouldn't mind, but I have the KA and a hand mixer.


----------



## GotGarlic

My project for a rainy Christmas Eve: I'm listening to Pentatonix Holiday on Pandora and making bratwurst and sauerkraut. I've never made sausage in a casing before, or sauerkraut. We'll see how it goes


----------



## bakechef

GotGarlic said:


> My project for a rainy Christmas Eve: I'm listening to Pentatonix Holiday on Pandora and making bratwurst and sauerkraut. I've never made sausage in a casing before, or sauerkraut. We'll see how it goes



I had a roommate that would make italian sausage using the meat grinder and sausage stuffer with the kitchenaid, it always came out great!  I bet yours will too!


----------



## CakePoet

I'm enjoying the silence.

Oh yeah, busy day, every one  was fed happy and got gifts,  my daughter is sleeping, Mr Perfect is driving  my brother home and every thing is just calm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to wait for Santa, I have a strip of bells that I walk through the unit with at Midnight.  Unfortunately, many of our residents are hard of hearing. Co-worker gifts ready to go.  Now I just need one more cup of coffee.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> My project for a rainy Christmas Eve: I'm listening to Pentatonix Holiday on Pandora and making bratwurst and sauerkraut. I've never made sausage in a casing before, or sauerkraut. We'll see how it goes



Looking forward to seeing and hearing about the results. I love making sausage! I haven't made my own sauerkraut but might give it a try!


----------



## LPBeier

I am just about to make my two sponges for the yule logs. TB doesn't know I am making a separate gluten/dairy free one so I am doing the other one first and he should be off to his brother's by the time I am ready to mix the second one!


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished wrapping the last of my gifts for SO.


----------



## buckytom

Mom arrived safely this morning. I skipped sleep today to spend some time with her, then I wrapped the gifts and hustled back into work. I'll ne hete until 7AM , then it's a rush to get home before anyone wakes up.


----------



## Kayelle

We just finished dinner, and I went outside on the porch to cool off just as Santa came flying over!!
What luck!
I spent the afternoon scoring and preparing the four ducks for the oven in the morning. They look quite beautiful and impressive if I do say so myself. SC had the great idea of using an Exacto knife for the scoring. Brilliant!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got the bacon thawing out for the turkey tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm heading for bed pretty soon. Have to be up at 6AM for an early morning Christmas breakfast with my daughter, SIL, and grandson Tyler.  I'm not usually a morning person, but so looking forward to tomorrow AM.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wishing the time would go faster...


----------



## CakePoet

Trying  to wake up


----------



## LPBeier

Just realizing I was going to make my onion tart pastry tonight. Oops! So now it is stay up and get it done so I can sleep in, or go to bed hoping I get to sleep without coughing again and get up early to make it. It has to rest 2 hours before rolling out and then another hour in the fridge before baking. It is well worth the work but I am just kicking myself I didn't get it to the first chilling stage tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am finally relaxed enough to think of going to bed. It was a busy day, what with 2 1/2 loads of laundry (washed hand towels two days ago, just got them folded and put away tonight, so that is the "1/2"), baked, cooked, and put up the tree. *phew* Now after trying a Boulevardier (eh, OK, but with the price of Campari I'll drink it on its own) I am relaxed. Now I can trundle off to bed with visions of sugar plums in my head. G'night.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got the Christmas turkey in.


----------



## LPBeier

Jon, what's that dressing you rubbed all over your turkey? Love the bacon!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Its called Dorothy Lynch. Made here in Nebraska only available regionally. Its like a thick French dressing. I marinade everything in Dorothy. I found a knock off recipe online I've never tried it but it's with a shot If you want to try it. We usually bring a couple big jugs of it to Kentucky for my wife's family. 

Here is a link to the knock off recipe. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/221917/dorothy-lynch-style-salad-dressing/


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Jon!


----------



## Dawgluver

I think I've seen Dorothy here too.  Will have to try it.

Just looked it up, available in 35 states, probably mostly in the midwest.


----------



## Kayelle

Finishing up the packing for our week long Mexican cruise. We leave tomorrow and don't need to catch a plane! WooHoo!!!* Happy New Year* everyone!!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Finishing up the packing for our week long Mexican cruise. We leave tomorrow and don't need to catch a plane! WooHoo!!!* Happy New Year* everyone!!



Have a great time, Kay and SC - and Happy New Year to both of you!  Looking forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## Dawgluver

Bon voyage, Kay and Souschef!  Looking forward to your trip report, and Happy New Year!


----------



## Cheryl J

Been busy, busy, busy.  Packed up some of the Christmas decorations, but left the tree up and a few other decos until after New Years.  I can't bear to put EVERYTHING away until after the New Year rings in.  Some family members and kind neighbors brought me more goodies than I can possibly consume, so have been wrapping up much of it for the freezer.  I've probably gained 5 pound over the past few days, but I don't care much about that - it'll come off.  

Had all 4 grandsons together here on Monday (ages 3-7 ) - they tried to clean up the playroom after they demolished it and actually did a pretty good job, but I really need to get back in there tomorrow and finish up.  There are several things they've outgrown that I can give away (now that they're gone and won't see me discard anything  .


----------



## msmofet

Safe journey Kay and SC. Happy New Years to you also.


----------



## Kayelle

Thanks guys, I'm actually looking forward to a great New Years Eve party on the ship without the worry of anyone driving. We won't be wearing "white tie" formal or a ball gown like some will, but we'll try to look half way acceptable. We'll see if we can make it till midnight.

So glad to hear your news Cheryl!


----------



## taxlady

Bon Voyage and happy New Year Kay and SC. I hope you guys have a great time. It sounds like fun. I like that New Years Eve celebration with no driving.


----------



## Andy M.

Have a great time, Kayelle and Souschef.


----------



## Addie

I think I have posted this little wives tale before, but for the just the fun it bears repeating.

"For a successful new year, put money outside your home before midnight on December 31. Then after midnight, retrieve the money, and when you open your door, throw the money in before you enter. Don't even put your hand in first to throw the money in. Stand outside the door and throw the money from there."

It can be any amount, but it must be the very FIRST item to enter your home at the beginning New Year. The myth says that it will bring you and yours Good Luck in the coming year.  

I have a girlfriend in Atlanta and she does this with me every year. Oddly enough, she goes to Alabama about once or twice a year to a casino. She has always come back a winner since she started this silly practice with me. 

For those who indulge in the happy old wives tail, we can report back next December and see if it works for anyone.

Now back to making up my grocery list.


----------



## buckytom

I'm going to figure out a way to hide inside Addie's front door every New Year's Day with a big net...


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I'm going to figure out a way to hide inside Addie's front door every New Year's Day with a big net...



 It is just a silly old wives tale to do. But you never know. So many of those tales have some truth to them.


----------



## CakePoet

My husband refuse to enter a friends home at new year with out a bottle of alcohol  because that is what Scots do.

I take something Sweet and bread, why well bread so the house wont starve and sweet because I wish the home well. Sadly I am stuck in an area where people have no weird traditions at all more the penny pinching until the penny cries blood.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Finishing up the packing for our week long Mexican cruise...



That sounds like a wonderful way to celebrate the new year! I hope you and Sous have smooth sailing and collect more happy memories.


----------



## bethzaring

Kayelle said:


> Finishing up the packing for our week long Mexican cruise. We leave tomorrow and don't need to catch a plane! WooHoo!!!* Happy New Year* everyone!!




Have fun kids!!!


----------



## Mad Cook

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and that Father Christmas brought you exactly what you wanted. He brought me a big box of Elemis cosmetics (my cousins write to him every year to tell him I'd like this). I also received a bottle of Champagne......unfortunately it isn't my drink of choice (dcan't do fizzy!) but it won't go to waste.

Went to stay with cousins in Portsmouth (cousin who was hosting is ex-Royal Navy so is based there rather than in Derby where he was brought up). I picked up 2 other cousins in Derby and the 179 miles Derby - Portsmouth took about 3 3/4 including stops hours. On the way home it took nearly 7 hours with no stops!!!! The traffic was awful. Every junction of the motorway was jammed with people trying to get off, causing endles delays for on-going traffic. Never mind the 6 days were very enjoyable as I saw cousins from Yeovil who I only see once in a blue moon.

Happy New Year to one and all. Hope it treats you well and you achieve the things you are planning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear you had a nice Christmas with family in spite of the driving adventures. A very happy New Year to you, as well.


----------



## Addie

Addie said:


> It is just a silly old wives tale to do. But you never know. So many of those tales have some truth to them.



My girlfriend emailed me today to report last year was a very successful financial year for her. And she has her one dollar bill beside her door in an envelope to put out under her door mat right outside her door tomorrow night before midnight. 

( She owns her own business and is president of the company.)


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> My girlfriend emailed me today to report last year was a very successful financial year for her. And she has her one dollar bill beside her door in an envelope to put out under her door mat right outside her door tomorrow night before midnight.
> 
> ( She owns her own business and is president of the company.)



Is this the same friend to whom you send Parmigiano Reggiano cheese each month because she can't find any in Atlanta?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm very excited! I'm on my way to a glass-making class at our local museum with a friend. We're making candy dishes


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> I'm very excited! I'm on my way to a glass-making class at our local museum with a friend. We're making candy dishes



That sounds like fun!  Be careful and don't get burned.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> That sounds like fun!  Be careful and don't get burned.



It was lots of fun and I didn't get burned  The instructor and his helper were very good. This gives an idea of what it will look like (my friend took the picture with my phone and isn't familiar with it, so it's a little blurry). It's an indigo blue with a lavender-rose swirl. The instructor is putting it on a clear base. 

We had to leave them there so they can cool slowly in the kiln, so they won't break. I'll post another pic after I pick it up in a few days.


----------



## Cheryl J

How fun, GG!  Looks like it's going to be an absolutely beautiful bowl.  Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm very excited! I'm on my way to a glass-making class at our local museum with a friend. We're making candy dishes


What fun, *GG*! Fuzzy picture or not, I love the blue color and the swirly-swirly of the white.

You got me to looking up if there are any classes near Loverly. Well, so there are! One is to make paperweights, the other is to make a disc about 1 1/2" across, to be worn as a pendant, That would be my choice, since I want people to say "that's cool, where did you get it?"


----------



## CWS4322

Well gosh darn--tried to book my flights back to Ontario--seems that everyone is on holidays.


----------



## medtran49

Looking forward to seeing finished pics GG.  It sure looks pretty already.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We are leaving for a Sportsball Watch Party soon. THE Ohio State University Buckeyes are in the Fiesta Bowl. Win, and they play for the college football championship. It's a young team, so I have no idea who will win - probably Clemson.  

I believe Loverly's friend has two TVs in his Man Garage (don't worry, it's heated). If so, the other one will be playing the Cleveland Cavaliers game. So many choices! That applies equally to games and food.  

A very Happy New Year to all of you! Now, if I could just get Himself to move faster...


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I are such party animals.  He's upstairs sleeping and I'm watching the musical aftermath of New Year's Rockin' Eve.  Beagle is snoozing on the couch.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I are such party animals.  He's upstairs sleeping and I'm watching the musical aftermath of New Year's Rockin' Eve.  Beagle is snoozing on the couch.
> 
> Happy New Year!



You all need to calm down. You have a whole year ahead of you. I am exhausted just hearing about all your activities. I think Beagle has the right idea. Move over Beagle. I am tired.


----------



## msmofet

Happy New Years!!


----------



## Addie

msmofet said:


> Happy New Years!!



And the same to you msmofet.


----------



## taxlady

Happy New Year everyone.


----------



## buckytom

Happy New Year, ladies...and Beagle.


----------



## CakePoet

Drinking tea and enjoying being home!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm going to the Woman's March on Washington DC on Jan. 21.  I made the mistake on a site on FB of offering to take the names of folks who can't make it there, or to any local march, and my old college roommate and I would put them on our signs.  Holy buckets!  Got over 2000 responses!  I was just trying to be nice!  I had to have the thread shut down to requests.  I'll do what I can, and have also asked for help.


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, Dawg! Craziness! Hope you have a great time!


----------



## Dawgluver

I know!  I have hundreds of pages of names to represent!  My sharpie markers will not survive.  No way Fran and I can fit that many names on the backs of our signs, plus I don't get there until after midnight.  Maybe I'll strap my iPad to my back and let people scroll.  I was expecting maybe 30 disabled people, but over 2000?


----------



## buckytom

What's the Women's March about, Dawg?


----------



## Dawgluver

A march for women's rights.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I were in DC about 35 years ago, and I promised to run Fran around the Capitol Mall, as much as I can remember of it.  She is knowledgable of subways and trains, of which I'm not.  So we will be the blind leading the blind.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's the big rectangle around the Reflecting Pool. Hard to miss


----------



## Dawgluver

Ha!  Looking forward to the Smithsonian dinosaurs  and aeronautic museum.  And the memorials.

We're staying in a fleabag in VA.  Works for me.  We'll just keep our suitcases in the bathtub.  Digging out my long underwear.


----------



## GotGarlic

We stayed in Alexandria last time we took an exchange student. Much less expensive and a quick train ride right to the Mall. 

Love the Smithsonian. And the Lincoln Memorial. And the World War II Memorial is really beautiful at night.


----------



## CWS4322

I got my reservations made for my trip to Ontario, did the caregivers' schedule, called and made appointments re: all the people I have to meet with about my brother's estate. Now I am binge-watching Orange is the New Black.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Safe travels, CW. I hope you get a few minutes to yourself over there and have a chance to breathe.



Dawgluver said:


> ...Looking forward to the Smithsonian dinosaurs...



Ah, my aunts and uncles. Tell them I said "hi".

Have fun, stay safe, and don't let the bugs bite.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> I got my reservations made for my trip to Ontario, did the caregivers' schedule, called and made appointments re: all the people I have to meet with about my brother's estate. Now I am binge-watching Orange is the New Black.




Thanks, CG!  I'll tell your relatives hi from you.  Happy trails, CWS.  Hope all goes well!

Dang it to heck, sure wish I could get Orange is the New Black.  Oh well, first world problems.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to register for some courses on advocacy; however, I am not getting very far. The courses I want are out of Ottawa and even though I just spoke with someone who took them, their site hasn't been updated since 2012! I have sent emails to both the school and a couple of the instructors. Hopefully, I will get an answer.

I have learned a lot just having to go through the system myself, but I really want to be able to help people and to fight against the stigma surrounding invisible/chronic illnesses.


----------



## Flour

Out of commission, twisted my back yesterday while making the bed. Luckily I have left over pain pills from last months chicken pox/muscle pain/kidney stone. But I did briefly pull out a holiday gift (block of linoleum and carving tool) and carve out a Star Wars silhouette to print out as one of the first items of framed decor in the new house.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good for you, Dawg....!  Safe travels to you, and to you too, CWS.  

I hope you feel better soon, Flour.  

Just checking in real quick, I've been down with a bug for the past 5 days and just now starting to feel human again. Didn't even feel like computering, now I have lots of catching up here to do.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Cheryl.  Sending you some virtual chicken soup!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, Cheryl. Sending you some virtual chicken soup!


 
Thank you so much Dawg, virtually slurping it up as I type.


----------



## m2che

Can't believe this thread kept going and going.....Incredible!

I just joined here and I am excited to learn from all of you. Cheers!


----------



## CWS4322

I am so frigging tired of being a caregiver and having to cook, clean, and do laundry all day long. And, I don't see that being in ON is going to be respite, just a different kind of busy. This being an adult is not all that it is cracked up to be.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS, I totally understand how you are feeling. I was Dad's caregiver for over 4 years. Even when he was in the hospital I was not "off duty", going back and forth with things, dealing with the doctors, etc.

I am sending you lots of love, hugs, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am apparently making a mess of things. Himself got a bag of "Jenny's Old-Fashioned Cheese Popcorn" when we were driving through Brewster, home of Shearer's Potato Chips, etc. The outlet store has this "come-hither" call as we drive down the road, like the song of the sirens. My hips have been shipwrecked.  Anyway, the floor has also been enjoying the corn. Guess it's time to quit nibbling. 




CWS4322 said:


> ...This being an adult is not all that it is cracked up to be.


Just for you, *CW*.


----------



## CharlieD

It's not what I am doing, but what i am supposed to do, self Evaluation. I hate those.
Either I am working and doing what's required of me and then I get paid. Or I am not working hard and am not doing what is required of me and then I'm simply not working anymore, fired, G-d forbid. It should be that simple.
In the meantime I'm sitting in front of computer and trying to think if I should give myself 5 or maybe just 4 mark.


----------



## Dawgluver

Give yourself a 5, Charlie.  You work very hard, and deserve it.


----------



## LPBeier

Charlie, I am with DG!


----------



## Addie

It's a majority rules moment. A BIG 5 it is.


----------



## buckytom

4 or 5 out of what, Chuck? What's the max?


----------



## Kayelle

We just completed the story along with pictures, of our Mexican cruise last week.

Check it out if you're so inclined.

http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/newyear2016.pdf

Our complete travel website can be found here..

Travels Around the World With Steve & Kathy

With love, Kayelle and SousChef


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle, thanks for sharing. Now I KNOW where I want to go for our next cruise. Mexico! 

I am working on my blog. I just watched a 90 minute documentary on the effectiveness of mega doses of vitamins on everything from the common cold to mental illness and curing cancer! Yep, that's right they actually said that mega doses of IV vitamin C and Niacin could convert cancer cells back to healthy ones. I took a lot of notes and want to dig further before I write my review of the film. I am learning that you really earn your money doing freelance writing! Another example of "be careful of what you wish for"  

And on this one I only make money if I decide to promote and sell the movie on my blog, which the jury is still out on. I have to believe in it myself first.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Kayelle, thanks for sharing. Now I KNOW where I want to go for our next cruise. Mexico!
> 
> I am working on my blog. I just watched a 90 minute documentary on the effectiveness of mega doses of vitamins on everything from the common cold to mental illness and curing cancer! Yep, that's right they actually said that mega doses of IV vitamin C and Niacin could convert cancer cells back to healthy ones.



Interesting. Linus Pauling said the same thing in the '70s. He took megadoses of Vitamin C and then died of cancer. Aside from that, it can cause headaches, nausea, vomiting, kidney stones and other unpleasantness. And it can interfere with the metabolism of some medications.


----------



## taxlady

And if you take mega doses of Vitamin C for a while, you can get scurvy if you stop taking them abruptly.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Interesting. Linus Pauling said the same thing in the '70s. He took megadoses of Vitamin C and then died of cancer. Aside from that, it can cause headaches, nausea, vomiting, kidney stones and other unpleasantness. And it can interfere with the metabolism of some medications.



That's exactly why I am doing my own research before writing my review of the movie. I have heard all of that as well. The differences that these doctors and scientists are maintaining are administering the vitamin C via IV. On doctor said he gave he wife 300 treatments and she felt very healthy...until she died of her breast cancer.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> That's exactly why I am doing my own research before writing my review of the movie. I have heard all of that as well. The differences that these doctors and scientists are maintaining are administering the vitamin C via IV. On doctor said he gave he wife 300 treatments and she felt very healthy...until she died of her breast cancer.



That's different from what Pauling did, but there have been more recent "studies" using IV Vitamin C that seemed to show there is only a mild therapeutic effect at toxic doses.

The money quote: "One thing is fairly clear from the data reported thus far, even Mark Levine’s data and his calls to “revisit” the question of vitamin C and cancer with an “open mind”: If high-dose intravenous ascorbate has antitumor activity in humans, that activity is almost certainly quite modest at best, and to achieve even such modest antitumor activity *definitely* requires incredibly high-doses of ascorbate. Once again, I point out that any other experimental drug requiring such high plasma concentrations and high-doses to achieve such a modest antitumor effect would probably garner very little interest from anyone, even if it were a potentially patentable product of big pharma. It’s possible that high-dose IV ascorbate *might* ultimately find its way into the armamentarium of science-based oncology, but it’s very unlikely ever to become a mainstay of treatment for any malignancy. It’s just too wimpy."
https://sciencebasedmedicine.org/high-dose-vitamin-c-and-cancer-has-linus-pauling-been-vindicated/

How are you doing your own research on cancer treatment?


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Taxy & GG. 

And to others, please know that I am not in favour of this movie. I just mentioned it to see what others thought. I have been leaning toward the negative. There were some good points in there as well - it was not JUST about vitamin C. 

I really do want your comments. I just didn't want anyone to think I am buying into this or that I posted it to cause conflict. I think those that have known me over the last almost 10 years know I try to put out fires, not start them!


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> How are you doing your own research on cancer treatment?



I am not doing research on cancer treatment. I am checking out the people who were on the film and the studies that were done as well as negative studies on the same subjects. I made tons of notes so I am giving Google a good workout!

*To All*:
I think I want to stop this conversation now. If you want to know my findings PM me and I will be happy to let you know.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Taxy & GG.
> 
> And to others, please know that I am not in favour of this movie. I just mentioned it to see what others thought. I have been leaning toward the negative. There were some good points in there as well - it was not JUST about vitamin C.
> 
> I really do want your comments. I just didn't want anyone to think I am buying into this or that I posted it to cause conflict. I think those that have known me over the last almost 10 years know I try to put out fires, not start them!



I wasn't sure whether you were in favor or not, but I don't see any conflict - just discussion  I'm confused that you say you want comments but don't want to talk about it  But in any case, I need to go to sleep now. It's way late here  Good night


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> I wasn't sure whether you were in favor or not, but I don't see any conflict - just discussion  I'm confused that you say you want comments but don't want to talk about it  But in any case, I need to go to sleep now. It's way late here  Good night



Ya, sorry. I did want comments but I got a tooth that just went into overdrive pain wise on top of my fibro and other pain so I guess I got a little touchy. Sorry to confuse you, GG. I will be better after I knock myself out with a couple of T3's.

Sweet dreams! 

PS for morning! I did find out some interesting info on Pauling's findings. I can either share it privately or start a new thread! We will see what the morning brings!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> CWS, I totally understand how you are feeling. I was Dad's caregiver for over 4 years. Even when he was in the hospital I was not "off duty", going back and forth with things, dealing with the doctors, etc.
> 
> I am sending you lots of love, hugs, thoughts and prayers.


Yeah, I just need to vent every now and again. Wouldn't want to be anywhere else than taking care of Mom. Love her so. I just get so tired.


----------



## Flour

What am I doing...tap tap tap, I just got back from confronting a "neighbor" that lives a country block away. We are building an unusual house for this area and a more mature man drove around the building, and walked around inside without bothering to find someone to speak to about it. We are renting the house next door. My husband saw his vehicle but didn't see him walk inside, so I went to make sure this man was ok, and "did he need anything". He fessed up, but my goodness. I was scared we'd have to make sure no one spray painted the inside of the house, now, with only two weeks to go, I have to worry about adults joy-riding around on top of my septic lines and such. Meh. I told him come back in two weeks to look at it when it was finished, that was when he said "I already walked through it".


----------



## CakePoet

I am listening to a four year old having a total meltdown over the fact that her W doesnt have proper bunny ears....

I am not sure what she means, but it better to leave her alone.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> I am listening to a four year old having a total meltdown over the fact that her W doesnt have proper bunny ears....
> 
> I am not sure what she means, but it better to leave her alone.


Maybe it's like this: W instead of: W


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting for a call-back from a dentist referral. My dentist doesn't do the "difficult" extractions on me because my teeth can crumble easily and this other dentist is a master at it. He took out two teeth last year in about 15 minutes! I mean I was in the chair for 15 minutes total!

I just want them all out and be done with it!

So, I apologize to GG and Taxy for last night with the vitamin C issue. I have decided I am not doing the review. I wasn't committed to it. All I got out of it was a free viewing of it with the offer of a purchase discount if I wrote a (good) review. I am still skeptical. And I appreciate all the input I got.


----------



## LPBeier

CakePoet said:


> I am listening to a four year old having a total meltdown over the fact that her W doesnt have proper bunny ears....
> 
> I am not sure what she means, but it better to leave her alone.



It means the two outer lines are loops that are round at the top and taper in at the bottom so they, well look like bunny ears. I have had experience with this one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Flour said:


> What am I doing...tap tap tap, I just got back from confronting a "neighbor" that lives a country block away...I told him come back in two weeks to look at it when it was finished, that was when he said "I already walked through it".



Neighbors are nosy. What can I say?  If your new home is only two weeks away from completion, why is it still unlocked? We've built three houses (please, dear Lord, just one more...), albeit not out in the country but in the exburbs. Each one was locked up once windows were in and drywall was about to go up. Might be a good idea to talk to your builder. Good luck with the rest of the building process and your move across the side yards. Will you be posting photos? If not, we just might all show up to have our own DC walk-through!


----------



## CakePoet

We dont use W in Swedish but she is learning to write in English. She  wants it to be perfect ... and have tantrums


----------



## Andy M.

Stopped at Wegmans for lunch and to get a rotisserie chicken. They're the same price as Costco's but about half the size.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> We dont use W in Swedish but she is learning to write in English. She  wants it to be perfect ... and have tantrums


Have they put it in the alphabet? The Danes did, in 1980. Before that it was considered a variant of the letter V and only used in a few names and in foreign words. I used to love telling English speakers that Danish had three extra vowels in their alphabet for a total of nine vowels and 28 letters for the whole alphabet.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Yeah, I just need to vent every now and again. Wouldn't want to be anywhere else than taking care of Mom. Love her so. I just get so tired.



Cw, there is a trick new mothers use. When baby naps, so does mother. The house will be there when you wake up. Get some rest. Take a nap with Mom. You deserve it.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS I totally agree with Addie. You need to take naps when you can. I would often lay down when Dad had his afternoon naps. I still have them and I don't have him to look after anymore, but since I am up writing this at 3:30 am, I guess the naps are needed. 

Take care of yourself or you are no good for anyone.


----------



## CakePoet

W  is used most in surnames and when people wants to be fancy with names and in some  borrow words or word based on surnames. It is pronounced like V in Sweden.

And yes we also have Å,Ä and Ö and noo they are not version of A or O, they have their own sound.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Stopped at Wegmans for lunch and to get a rotisserie chicken. They're the same price as Costco's but about half the size.



Ours are $3 more and half the size...I don't buy them.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ours are $3 more and half the size...I don't buy them.



Costco is still the winner.  Best tasting, good size and good price.


----------



## Flour

Thank you for being sweet, Cooking Goddess. I had to fuss at the man for driving across my septic lines. He offered to give me some orange cones, I told him I didn't need them, that he was the only one who took a joy ride around the house. Husband went ahead and locked it last night, but this is a ridiculously friendly county where everyone knows everyone, so normally these things do not happen, people saw our previous house burn and spoke to us, so they know we are willing to give them a tour. This man just simply acted badly. This is my photobucket of the construction. I took a few pictures a week, so there are only 83 pictures since maybe September (compared to my husband's 20 pictures a week). They are in order, so when you go there you may see the newest first: House Construction by Desert Dawn | Photobucket


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear all is good for you, *Flour*. Thanks for the pictures - I'll look at them later tonight.

*****************************************

I'm packing up the last of our things so we can shoehorn our stuff into Sally's trunk and hit the road for MA. So far Loverly and I had our good-byes last night and neither one of us teared up. We plan on stopping by to see her at work, so no promises about later. 

Meanwhile, Goober has been out-of-commission since after dinner Monday night. Not sure we want to see him seeing as how we just got over sicky crap. Nah, we'll stop by, if only to wave across the yard.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> I am waiting for a call-back from a dentist referral. My dentist doesn't do the "difficult" extractions on me because my teeth can crumble easily and this other dentist is a master at it. He took out two teeth last year in about 15 minutes! I mean I was in the chair for 15 minutes total!
> 
> I just want them all out and be done with it!
> 
> So, I apologize to GG and Taxy for last night with the vitamin C issue. I have decided I am not doing the review. I wasn't committed to it. All I got out of it was a free viewing of it with the offer of a purchase discount if I wrote a (good) review. I am still skeptical. And I appreciate all the input I got.



No need, LP. I hope you're feeling better today and get to the dentist really soon! Take care


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> No need, LP. I hope you're feeling better today and get to the dentist really soon! Take care



Thanks! I am going tomorrow morning to have the tooth extracted. Until then it is ice packs and Orajel with a few painkillers thrown in for good measure. 



Andy M. said:


> Costco is still the winner.  Best tasting, good size and good price.



We love Costco chickens; however, they started "seasoning" them differently and TB reacts so them so I have to get the ones at the store deli that are $1 more and about half the size.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Thanks! I am going tomorrow morning to have the tooth extracted. Until then it is ice packs and Orajel with a few painkillers thrown in for good measure.


Hang in there and good luck.


> We love Costco chickens; however, they started "seasoning" them differently and TB reacts so them so I have to get the ones at the store deli that are $1 more and about half the size.


Same here. Well, I read the ingredients, so I noticed. They used to be: chicken, salt. Now there is other stuff, including soy.


----------



## Dawgluver

I just read the new rules for the Woman's March.  No wooden supports for signs allowed, only cardboard.  So Dawg, the Amazon warrior goddess, will fashion supports from the cardboard  box from my recently obtained Dyson cordless vacuum.  I'll break out the hot glue gun and layer strips of cardboard.  Hopefully they'll be strong enough for our banner, and can be packed in my carryon.


----------



## Addie

Flour, I love the shape of  your new home. Are you building on the same site as the home that burnt down? It looks like a one story. That will certainly save steps. 
Good luck in your new home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I just read the new rules for the Woman's March.  No wooden supports for signs allowed, only cardboard.  So Dawg, the Amazon warrior goddess, will fashion supports from the cardboard  box from my recently obtained Dyson cordless vacuum.  I'll break out the hot glue gun and layer strips of cardboard.  Hopefully they'll be strong enough for our banner, and can be packed in my carryon.



I have cardboard in spades if you need more...


----------



## Flour

Addie, it is a one story with a tall ceiling over the living room and kitchen, and about 3-4 foot tall attic over the bathroom/bedrooms. There is only one step into the house. One quarter of the house is my kitchen. There is also a laundry/mudroom, very tiny living room, bathroom, bedroom, office/craft/spare bedroom. It is half the size of our old home but the fire down-sized us, and my cat died, so we think it'll be ok, just no more blow out parties lol.  Oh and yes, the same site, but actually on the area behind where the original was so that we have parking area where the old house was.
Kinda like the Tardis in that it looks taller inside compared to how it looks from the outside.


----------



## Flour

oh wait, steps, as in to build? 
-They dug out a trench for perimeter base. Made wood mold and filled with concrete. 
-Attached a material that had been customized to be our balloon shell. The balloon was blown up.
-Sticky substance sprayed on the interior, then a foam substance, then rebar, then concrete sprayed on it- all in the interior.
-Plumbers and electricians did their work on the ground, and it all went underground, then the concrete for the floor was poured.
-Framing, windows, doors, drywall, paint, concrete floor dyed
-Next up is the trim, cabinets, outlet boxes, lighting, appliances, sinks, toilet put in.
So, it is almost finished. Process started on site middle of October, so it goes quick.


----------



## Kayelle

What a truly interesting house Flour! I love it! We recently visited New Mexico on vacation and I loved the architecture. I can't wait to see it furnished and finished. You must be getting very excited.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It looks like a Hobbit hole on the inside...Love it!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have cardboard in spades if you need more...




Thank you, dear!  No need.  This vacuum box, that I was about to recycle but saved, is the perfect size!  About 4 feet long.  Now to find my exacto knife.


----------



## Farmer Jon

So what's this womens March all about?


----------



## Dawgluver

It's a nation and world-wide stand for women's rights.  Men may march too.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Hang in there and good luck.


Thanks, Taxy! It went well, though what I figured was going to happen did - the tooth snapped off in pieces and the roots were twisted around each other. However, not only did I not feel that numb feeling from being frozen, I am not feeling any pain. I took one of my painkillers 1/2 hour before the appointment and haven't taken any since. I slept several hours this afternoon and am ready to go back.

TB was great. He dropped me off at home so I could make his sandwiches for work, then went to the store to get some items for me. He came back with ginger ale, 2 cans of mushroom soup, one tetra of my favourite organic soup (cashew carrot ginger), a bag of assorted perogies, sour cream, and TWO 2L pails of frozen yogurt that I love in chocolate and vanilla! He also ordered a pizza from the place in the same mall for his own lunch. When I was finished making his work lunch he scooped me out a hefty bowl of chocolate and vanilla frozen yogurt! 



> Same here. Well, I read the ingredients, so I noticed. They used to be: chicken, salt. Now there is other stuff, including soy.


Yeah, that is what did it for us too. Why does everything suddenly have to have soy added?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I'm glad your trip to the dentist was relatively uneventful. Happy healing! 




Flour said:


> ...I took a few pictures a week, so there are only 83 pictures since maybe September (compared to my husband's 20 pictures a week). They are in order, so when you go there you may see the newest first: House Construction by Desert Dawn | Photobucket


Thanks so much for these photos, *Flour*! I love the creativity of the home's design. From the construction and all of the concrete, it looks like you and your DH can snuggle in no matter what rages outside! The floor finish is pretty neat, too, but will you also have rugs on it? I'm sure I would not want to be walking on only concrete all of the time - I have tender tootsies.

BTW, it took me so long to reply because I cannot open *any links* in a DC post on my tablet or cellphone. I saw your post shortly before we left our daughter's on Tuesday and didn't have enough time to look since we were close to leaving. I had to wait until I got home, settled in with my laptop, and then viewed them. Do you know how hard it was waiting?  It certainly was worth it, though. Thanks again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> sBTW, it took me so long to reply because I cannot open *any links* in a DC post on my tablet or cellphone.



Same here, for weeks now. What happens when you click on a link here?


----------



## Flour

No worries, Cooking Goddess, I totally understand.
Yes, I plan to have rugs. I actually do not sit on furniture at home, much, so I will need a rug to sit on/craft on/eat on. I also have a professional kitchen mat picked out to put in front of the area I plan to do mixing, cutting, rolling, or otherwise prepping.
I have been picking stuff since the house burned in June. I am -so- ready to finish this and get on with life lol.


----------



## Kayelle

Flour said:


> No worries, Cooking Goddess, I totally understand.
> *Yes, I plan to have rugs. I actually do not sit on furniture at home, much, so I will need a rug to sit on/craft on/eat on.* I also have a professional kitchen mat picked out to put in front of the area I plan to do mixing, cutting, rolling, or otherwise prepping.
> I have been picking stuff since the house burned in June. I am -so- ready to finish this and get on with life lol.



I barely remember when I didn't sit on furniture much. It was decades ago, when I could get down on the floor without Biggie Crane to get back up. 

Geeze, in those days before stuff wore out, I thought sitting in the Lotus Position on the floor was comfortable.


----------



## Flour

So, husband and I have been watching these miniature food videos. He is fascinated by it, so I may have to start making tiny food treats for him. Will be on the search for equipment. Have you all seen this ridiculously cute fad? 'Tiny Kitchen' Videos Cook Up Real Food In Doll-Sized Portions : The Salt : NPR


----------



## Vinylhanger

Great.  Just what I needed.  Something else to keep me addicted to YouTube.  uhg.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawgluver

Some sweet friends helped work on our banner with us!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Some sweet friends helped work on our banner with us!
> 
> View attachment 25997



Love it Dawg  I so wish I could be there but my health won't allow it. Have a great time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Drat, GG!  I should have squished your name in!  

It's pretty, isn't it?  Looks like a NYC roadmap!  Took us four hours, a bunch of meatballs, and a few cosmopolitans to get to this.  I am very pleased.  DH was not allowed to write anything.  His writing is even worse than mine so we took his sharpies away.

My gf took the two pages away to laminate them.  I told her she better not get into a car accident.  Watch for us on TV on January 21!  We'll be the two scrawny old broads with a 4 foot very colorful banner!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Drat, GG!  I should have squished your name in!
> 
> It's pretty, isn't it?  Looks like a NYC roadmap!  Took us four hours, a bunch of meatballs, and a few cosmopolitans to get to this.  I am very pleased.  DH was not allowed to write anything.  His writing is even worse than mine so we took his sharpies away.
> 
> My gf took the two pages away to laminate them.  I told her she better not get into a car accident.  Watch for us on TV on January 21!  We'll be the two scrawny old broads with a 4 foot very colorful banner!



I think I see a teensy bit of white space in the bottom right corner  I'll be looking for you, sweetie. Take care.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I think I see a teensy bit of white space in the bottom right corner  I'll be looking for you, sweetie. Take care.




I see that corner.  I'll pencil you in!


----------



## taxlady

Great job Dawg. How is your hand doing?


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I see that corner.  I'll pencil you in!



So kewl  Thank you. I'll be with you in spirit


----------



## Dawgluver

All parts are functional!  Watch out, Washington, DC!

My Fran and I will find the nearest brick wall to march in to, like Stork directing the marching band at the end of Animal House.

Neither one of us have any sense of direction. This should be interesting.  She at least rides a train every day.  In Oregon.  A bit different here, we don't have trains here along the river, unless they're cargo trains.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun...


----------



## Dawgluver

Another week to go.  I will be perusing maps and have preordered my MetroPass.  I have no idea what to do with it.  Fran and I will be the blind leading the blind.  We will find our brick wall to march into!


----------



## CakePoet

I been  trying to walk  to daycare with my kid, it was more sliding around then walking.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm at a horticultural conference today. A talk on edible flowers just concluded; this slide was part of it and, Dawg and Kayelle (I think it is?), I had to post it just for you


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> I'm at a horticultural conference today. A talk on edible flowers just concluded; this slide was part of it and, Dawg and Kayelle (I think it is?), I had to post it just for you




  Truth in advertising!

Frank is also a member of the club.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yesterday we put up 13 quarts of canned beef and made a bunch of jerky. Today sitting around unproductive. Watching tv and the rain. Had a bit of an ice storm last night nobody is going anywhere.I'm just waiting for this rain to freeze. Nobody will be moving for a while tomorrow either.

It was funny watching the chickens slide down the ramp to the coop. 





Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieD

Trying not to fall asleep at work.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I have to take my boss to tha hospital for cataract surgery. He has to be there by 1 but surgery isn't until 3:50. 

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm at a horticultural conference today. A talk on edible flowers just concluded; this slide was part of it and, Dawg and Kayelle (I think it is?), I had to post it just for you



LOL!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Me and my exacto knife. Hacking up my Dyson vacuum box for the most beautiful signposts anywhere.  Well, maybe not so beautiful, but they'll be sturdy!  And covered in duct tape.  Because that's how I roll. And firing up the hot glue gun!

DC, here we come!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Me and my exacto knife. Hacking up my Dyson vacuum box for the most beautiful signposts anywhere.  Well, maybe not so beautiful, but they'll be sturdy!  And covered in duct tape.  Because that's how I roll. And firing up the hot glue gun!
> 
> DC, here we come!



Woo hoo, Dawg! You go, girl! With you in spirit! 

I'm making an energy/snack mix to give to a friend who is going. Peanuts, cashews, dried cranberries, sunflower seeds, cinnamon chips and chocolate chips. I'm going to put it all in the plastic peanuts jar and cover it with the official logo


----------



## taxlady

Way to go Dawg. Duct tape can be structural.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Woo hoo, Dawg! You go, girl! With you in spirit!
> 
> I'm making an energy/snack mix to give to a friend who is going. Peanuts, cashews, dried cranberries, sunflower seeds, cinnamon chips and chocolate chips. I'm going to put it all in the plastic peanuts jar and cover it with the official logo




Hm.  A snack mix sounds like a good idea, your recipe sounds great, GG!  And thanks for the Canadian support, Taxy!

I am disappointed in my hot glue gun.  It's pretty old, may need to get a new one.  It fired up, but didn't squirt out any glue.  Aileen's Tacky Glue will have to work for now.  

Now to figure out how to fit the signposts and sign into my carryon bag.  Thinking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Stuffing my face with chocolate melting discs?...


----------



## Dawgluver

Gotta pack.  Wash hair, shave stuff.  Cash checks for money.

Onward to DC, my sisters! DH and baby bro have been mansplaining all sorts of things.  Gee whiz.  How did I ever get to this age without you?  Men.  Humpf.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Gotta pack.  Wash hair, shave stuff.  Cash checks for money.
> 
> Onward to DC, my sisters! DH and baby bro have been mansplaining all sorts of things.  Gee whiz.  How did I ever get to this age without you?  Men.  Humpf.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Gotta pack. Wash hair, shave stuff. Cash checks for money.
> 
> Onward to DC, my sisters! DH and baby bro have been mansplaining all sorts of things. Gee whiz. How did I ever get to this age without you? Men. Humpf.


 
 

I'll be with you in spirit, girlfriend!  Can't possibly send enough kudos to you for what you are marching for.   Be safe!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thank you, my dears!  Hm.  Thinking I might be defective.  My earholes close up when any of my dudes start trying to mansplain stuff to me.  

My Fran and I will figure this DC Women's March out!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thank you, my dears!  Hm.  Thinking I might be defective.  *My earholes close up when any of my dudes start trying to mansplain stuff to me.*
> 
> My Fran and I will figure this DC Women's March out!


It's a feature.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> It's a feature.




Indeed.  Closeable earholes are a benefit.  And these dudes think women yack too much.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Indeed.  Closeable earholes are a benefit.  And these dudes think women yack too much.


Of course they think that. It's a standard joke and belief in our society. But, when someone actually measures how much the women talk in a meeting with men, they don't talk nearly as much as the men and get interrupted more often.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am trying like heck to get these kinks out of my neck! Himself was just massaging my sore spots with his icy-cold fingers.  The kneading felt good, but the temperature was wrong! Thinking of heading up to my reading chair and cracking open my new read while I sit with the heating pad wrapped around my neck.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Of course they think that. It's a standard joke and belief in our society. But, when someone actually measures how much the women talk in a meeting with men, they don't talk nearly as much as the men and get interrupted more often.




Puzzling, isn't it?  I am easily bored.  I close my earholes.  My girlfriends and me, we can yack like crazy, and we interest ourselves.  These unusual male things bore us.


----------



## bethzaring

Dawgluver said:


> Me and my exacto knife. Hacking up my Dyson vacuum box for the most beautiful signposts anywhere.  Well, maybe not so beautiful, but they'll be sturdy!  And covered in duct tape.  Because that's how I roll. And firing up the hot glue gun!
> 
> DC, here we come!




Go Dawg!!!!!  Can't wait to hear your report!


----------



## Dawgluver

Is this not cool?  One of my NoDak gfs found this for me:

https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1Z6fsm0f8imCahdIZHDOcwzWZ1wWc2wrVF6OtGDOohfY/pub

Lots of hot beverages, snacks, water.  Even prosecco!  (Guess where I'll be stopping?)


----------



## CakePoet

Im having a cold or the flu, not sure. I want to cook but everything taste old socks and rotten bananas.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Is this not cool?  One of my NoDak gfs found this for me:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1Z6fsm0f8imCahdIZHDOcwzWZ1wWc2wrVF6OtGDOohfY/pub
> 
> Lots of hot beverages, snacks, water.  Even prosecco!  (Guess where I'll be stopping?)



Wow!  What a lot of support!   
_this march is going to be bigly yuge_


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Is this not cool?  One of my NoDak gfs found this for me:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/u/1/d/1Z6fsm0f8imCahdIZHDOcwzWZ1wWc2wrVF6OtGDOohfY/pub
> 
> Lots of hot beverages, snacks, water.  Even prosecco!  (Guess where I'll be stopping?)



Thanks so much for posting this, Dawg! I shared it with my friends who are going. And here's the snack mix I put together today for my good friend to take with her.


----------



## Dawgluver

Neato, GG!  I'll be looking for that peanut jar!

I'm trying to locate my Costco long underwear that I managed to hide from myself.  It's got to be somewhere here.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I am trying like heck to get these kinks out of my neck! Himself was just massaging my sore spots with his icy-cold fingers.  The kneading felt good, but the temperature was wrong! Thinking of heading up to my reading chair and cracking open my new read while I sit with the heating pad wrapped around my neck.



CG, for what it is worth, about 35 or so years ago, I got a kink in my neck that was really bad. I had to go to phys. therapy. The therapist placed a nice hot towel on my neck and it loosened right up. In fact I fell asleep. Before I left he taught me a trick that has served me well over the years. Place your chin on your chest as far up as you can get it. Well above your sternum. It helps to keep those neck muscles stretched so that they don't kink up ever again. I have had a couple of close calls. Mostly when I wake up in the morn. That simple little trick has kept my neck in good shape. Good luck and I hope your neck is better by tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for that hint, *Addie*. I actually found something similar to that online last night. You stretch your head down and forward as far down the chest as you can, tuck your chin against your chest, then slowly roll up so that you end up with a ginormous double (triple?) chin. Did that about half a dozen times, then managed to fall asleep on my back when I went to bed. I tend to sleep on my side or tummy, so my neck is kinked one way or another. Last night it seems I stayed on my back for almost 4 hours...before I had to take a mid-sleep walk down the hall to the "library".  Cramp is almost gone today. I should be good tomorrow and feel ONLY my age and not a few years more. 

***********************

All this talk about marching and protesting, and a lot of venting on FB too, got me to thinking. My Mom always said charity begins at home. Well, kudos to you heading to DC to march. However, for the last month I have been exploring volunteer opportunities in my area. I helped with a women's' shelter when we lived back home, but it seems they are few and far between here. The one almost close enough to help at (nearly 20 miles, one way) doesn't need volunteers at this time. The rotating families' sheltering program that I helped with at our parish when we first moved here has disbanded. Geez, it's not like there aren't women in crisis around here! However, I don't have the energy or connections to get one going.

I've finally narrowed down where to help to one of two places: some sort of volunteer opportunity with a nearby hospital, or as a literacy volunteer working with the program in our area libraries. Just so long as it's more of a sit-down volunteer job than a walking-around one. I quit my stint at the town library when my ankles would kill me and my feet were sore when I volunteered there. Anyway, I've decided it's time again for me to light my one little candle and shed some light on those near me who need help.


----------



## Dawgluver

Good for you, CG!  Our local schools here are always in need for volunteers to help read with the kids.  The Humane Society can always use volunteers too.

The search for my long underwear from Costco is driving me nuts.  It's the silkiest, most lightweight long underwear you've ever seen.  Guess I'll have to take my Walmart waffle long underwear.  This annoys me greatly.

Hair is washed, things that needed to be shaved are shaved, now I need to pack.  I'm still annoyed about not being able to locate my long underwear.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for that hint, *Addie*. I actually found something similar to that online last night. You stretch your head down and forward as far down the chest as you can, tuck your chin against your chest, then slowly roll up so that you end up with a ginormous double (triple?) chin. Did that about half a dozen times, then managed to fall asleep on my back when I went to bed. I tend to sleep on my side or tummy, so my neck is kinked one way or another. Last night it seems I stayed on my back for almost 4 hours...before I had to take a mid-sleep walk down the hall to the "library".  Cramp is almost gone today. I should be good tomorrow and feel ONLY my age and not a few years more.
> 
> ***********************
> 
> All this talk about marching and protesting, and a lot of venting on FB too, got me to thinking. My Mom always said charity begins at home. Well, kudos to you heading to DC to march. However, for the last month I have been exploring volunteer opportunities in my area. I helped with a women's' shelter when we lived back home, but it seems they are few and far between here. The one almost close enough to help at (nearly 20 miles, one way) doesn't need volunteers at this time. The rotating families' sheltering program that I helped with at our parish when we first moved here has disbanded. Geez, it's not like there aren't women in crisis around here! However, I don't have the energy or connections to get one going.
> 
> I've finally narrowed down where to help to one of two places: some sort of volunteer opportunity with a nearby hospital, or as a literacy volunteer working with the program in our area libraries. Just so long as it's more of a sit-down volunteer job than a walking-around one. I quit my stint at the town library when my ankles would kill me and my feet were sore when I volunteered there. Anyway, I've decided it's time again for me to light my one little candle and shed some light on those near me who need help.



Glad to hear the good news about your neck. Have you tried to put a hot towel or other item around your neck yet? I have a tube like thing that is filled with rice or some other filling. I put it in the micro to heat it up and around my neck it goes. Feels like someone has just wrapped my neck in $1M cash. It cost me the grand sum of $5.00. I have had to toss it in the washer a couple of times. Well worth the money I spend for it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...I'm still annoyed about not being able to locate my long underwear.


If you had spent less time at DC and more time looking, I bet you would have found it. Just sayin'...


----------



## Farmer Jon

Watching riots on tv. I don't think you could pay me enough to go to DC right now.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Jon

Dawgluver said:


> Gotta pack.  Wash hair, shave stuff.  Cash checks for money.
> 
> Onward to DC, my sisters! DH and baby bro have been mansplaining all sorts of things.  Gee whiz.  How did I ever get to this age without you?  Men.  Humpf.


They care about you and will be worried. I don't blame them with all these riots.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## LPBeier

I'm hoping to get some GF baking done but I am exhausted. Me thinks my chest infection is back with a vengeance. So the baking may have to wait.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I was watching this womens march on tv. Just because there are some  of our own there. I guess I'm still confused as to what they want. Some odd costumes were worn. Gotta give them credit for creativity. Apparently the environment is not something they care about.







I just wonder where all these people stayed and where did they use the bathroom? Big boom to the local economy. I bet all the local food vendors made money like crazy.

I'm anxious to see what the girls have to say about everything when they get back. 

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## dragnlaw

Well Jon, I for one, am NOT impressed with those pictures either, nor do  I get it

JMHO.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> I was watching this womens march on tv. Just because there are some  of our own there. I guess I'm still confused as to what they want. Some odd costumes were worn. Gotta give them credit for creativity. Apparently the environment is not something they care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder where all these people stayed and where did they use the bathroom? Big boom to the local economy. I bet all the local food vendors made money like crazy.
> 
> I'm anxious to see what the girls have to say about everything when they get back.



I went to a local March for Women - Sister March yesterday and several of my friends and family members went to DC or other local marches. 

I could write an essay on what happened and why, but it will have to be later. DH is anxious to get out the door. Be back later.

P. S. The story can certainly be slanted by the choice of photos and signs to showcase. Don't believe everything you see.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awesome, GG!

My friend and I went to the Women's March in DC.  Never seen such a crowd of more peaceful people!  No riots, and about a third of the marchers were men.  Lots of pics were taken of our glorious sign.

My brother's wife went to the March in St. Paul, MN.  There was one arrest, a counter-protester who was pepper spraying women.

Fran and I are both severely directionally disabled, apparently a lot of other people are as well.  Took us forever to find the Metro station, and everyone we asked didn't seem to know either.  We eventially got back to our motel, and I've never seen such a crowded train!  Every stop we made, the people on the train shouted,"No more room!"  You'd need a shoehorn to fit any more.

But what an incredible experience!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> All this talk about marching and protesting, and a lot of venting on FB too, got me to thinking. My Mom always said charity begins at home. Well, kudos to you heading to DC to march. However...



It doesn't have to be either/or. Quite a few of the people I know who went already volunteer in some way in their communities. You already know about my activities. My friend volunteers at her daughter's school, another for the neighborhood Civic League and Girl Scouts, another for her church youth group, another for her Jewish synagogue, another for restoration of a polluted river, several for the League of Women Voters, etc. It's not uncommon, in my experience.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> Watching riots on tv. I don't think you could pay me enough to go to DC right now.



There were no riots. In one section of D.C. (have you ever been there? It's very large), a group of anarchists who take advantage of events like this to cause damage and advance their own agenda, get a lot of press because that's what the media is drawn to. The women's march was entirely peaceful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know that, *GG*. I guess I just got tired of the subject. A little too much quasi-political talk for our non-political cooking forum. I see and read plenty of it from both groups of my friends on Facebook...and mostly keep my mouth shut. Mostly because no matter what I say, I annoy one side or the other.


----------



## buckytom

Thank you, CG. Kudos to you for the volunteering.

And thanks to the mod or admin that edited Jon's pics.

Posting something like that would have meant a brow beating and maybe a warning in the old days of DC.


----------



## dragnlaw

buckytom said:


> thank you, cg. Kudos to you for the volunteering.
> 
> And thanks to the mod or admin that edited jon's pics.
> 
> .



hear hear!!!


----------



## Souschef

Spent 5 hours helping restore a 1941 23 ton GE switch engine that was donated to our railroad society. What a mess! It sat up in the Bay Area, and was full of mud dauber nests and all kinds of other crap. We ended up pulling out all the floorboards as they were waterlogged. But it was a start


----------



## Souschef

*Here is a picture of our engine*

http://i1250.photobucket.com/albums/hh524/Talisker92/23 Ton Switcher/IMG_5896_zpsedlha2pg.jpg


----------



## Addie

I am living in a state of confusion. I got a message from the hospital letting me know that my appointment for Feb. 7th has been changed to March 31st. Not at all happy about that, but there is nothing I can do about it. So I call Winthrop so they can mark their calendar for transportation. I get the new girl. She thinks I am going down to the clinic here in Eastie. So she makes an appointment in her computer to provide the van on that date to down the square. With some doctor I have never heard of. Two appointments at the same time on the same day wiyh two different doctors. Now I have to straighten that mess out.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> I was watching this womens march on tv. Just because there are some  of our own there. I guess I'm still confused as to what they want. Some odd costumes were worn. Gotta give them credit for creativity. Apparently the environment is not something they care about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just wonder where all these people stayed and where did they use the bathroom? Big boom to the local economy. I bet all the local food vendors made money like crazy.
> 
> I'm anxious to see what the girls have to say about everything when they get back.



Here are a few articles that help explain things. 

- About that picture you posted of the signs, that wasn't in DC. They were left deliberately in front of Trump Tower in NYC as part of the protest. http://www.snopes.com/2017/01/22/womens-march-dumped-signs/

- What we want is not to be ignored or abused by the new administration. This was written by one of the speakers at our local march: http://www.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5884d544e4b0111ea60b9744

- One more about why: "I see a lot of "Why?" and a shake of the head from people who didn't get the march." http://www.globehoppers.us/2017/01/i-see-lot-of-why-and-shake-of-head-from.html


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> Here are a few articles that help explain things.
> 
> - About that picture you posted of the signs, that wasn't in DC. They were left deliberately in front of Trump Tower in NYC as part of the protest. http://www.snopes.com/2017/01/22/womens-march-dumped-signs/



My mistake. These were left outside the Trump International Hotel in Washington, DC.


----------



## buckytom

So now we're discussing politics?

This is going to get interesting.


----------



## CakePoet

We have the flu, all of us! Woho!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Here are a few articles that help explain things.
> 
> - About that picture you posted of the signs, that wasn't in DC. They were left deliberately in front of Trump Tower in NYC as part of the protest. Women's March Protesters Dumped Their Signs? : snopes.com
> 
> - What we want is not to be ignored or abused by the new administration. This was written by one of the speakers at our local march: http://www.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5884d544e4b0111ea60b9744
> 
> - One more about why: "I see a lot of "Why?" and a shake of the head from people who didn't get the march." GlobeHoppers: I see a lot of "Why?" and a shake of the head from people who didn't get the march.


Thanks for the links GG. Unfortunately, the second one gave an error message.


----------



## Flour

Cakepoet, maybe that's good if'n ya'll get it at the same time, get it over and maybe healthy the rest of the year  
Blazing headache for me and I need to make a medieval tabard for my dog this week, I hope I wake up without headache tomorrow.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Thanks for the links GG. Unfortunately, the second one gave an error message.



Sorry about that. I'm on my phone, so it's displaying a mobile version of the page and I tried to change it to a regular web page. This should work: http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_5884d544e4b0111ea60b9744


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Sorry about that. I'm on my phone, so it's displaying a mobile version of the page and I tried to change it to a regular web page. This should work: We marched. They mocked. What's next? | The Huffington Post


Actually, it displayed an error message. Thanks. That was a nice speech.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Thanks Garlic that did clear up a few things. 



Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> So now we're discussing politics?
> 
> This is going to get interesting.


I know, right? In spite of Da Rule saying that "Discussions about politics and religion are not permitted."  You think Da Rules changed and we didn't know it?   Sometimes conversations are best when done through PMs...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know, right? In spite of Da Rule saying that "Discussions about politics and religion are not permitted."  You think Da Rules changed and we didn't know it?   Sometimes conversations are best when done through PMs...



And sometimes people can exchange information without it becoming a big deal. Scroll on by...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Scroll by? I figured when I joined DC and saw that the rules said "no politics or religion talk, no multiple user IDs, etc" it meant that there wouldn't be anything to "scroll by". Silly me...


----------



## taxlady

I see this mostly as an exchange of information. There have been very few political opinions expressed. It's the opinions that get people hot under the collar.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Further discussion on the Women's March, please take to PM.  Thank you!


----------



## CakePoet

Sure it good we are all ill, but one of us has to go out and get food we can drink, pancakes are even hard to eat and nothing taste good.


----------



## Addie

Trying very hard to calm my tummy down. I have an appointment with the foot doctor this PM and I don't want to get sick on the van or in the doctor's office. I am in no mood to go out today. We are in the middle of a Nor'easter. Not my favorite kind of weather. The rain comes and goes. But the winds are horrible. I want to stay inside.


----------



## LPBeier

I am doing everything in my power to NOT work on my deadline on a product review for the Chronic Illness Network. I put so much work in on the stigma campaign the last 10 days my brain is fried.

My sciatica on both sides has flared up which in turn had caused pain radiating up into my neck and up and down my back. I have taken one narcotic and refuse to take any more. I can only think it is from sitting at the computer for over a week. 

And I can't ask for an extension on this one because our leader is going for surgery the day after the deadline so she won't be able to check in with the client.

Good thing though, I got half my desk cleaned and organized.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thinking about soaking some dried beans and making some red beans and rice in the CP.

DH bought a bunch of stuff from our little grocery store that will be closing soon.  Even though they advertised 30% off, they bumped up the price.  Oh well, next week will be 40% off everything.  I'll have to spelunk the freezer for a meaty hambone.


----------



## rodentraiser

I was up all night last night for no reason I can think of, dropped off to sleep at 8am and then slept only 6 hours. So right now I have two sleeping tablets in me and I'm just waiting for them to take effect. I just want a normal night's sleep and to wake up before noon. If I get that, I'll be a hippy camper. 

Hmmm, guess those pills are starting to work. 

Night all!


----------



## Dawgluver

Threw a partially consumed chicken breast carcass into a pot along with some tired vegetables, water, and herbs.  I hate wasting anything, and even though we're just two people, I can't cook for any fewer than eight.

Oh well.

A bit of laundry going on too.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Threw a partially consumed chicken breast carcass into a pot along with some tired vegetables, water, and herbs.  I hate wasting anything, and even though we're just two people, I can't cook for any fewer than eight.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> A bit of laundry going on too.



Last night I went on a cleaning spree and cleaned the whole stove inside and out along with the fridge. So tonight I finally finished the fridge. I ran out of steam last night in the middle of the fridge. Pirate got a spot on my stove today and I went spastic. And all he made was some poached eggs on toast. "Mom, I am used to cooking in restaurants, not for one person!" That remark went right over my head. 

How do you make a meatloaf for just two, or a half pot of coffee? I need to find a cookbook with recipes for just two people. 

The pump on my Mr. Coffee died last night, so we are making coffee that hard way. Pouring by hand the water into the filter and letting it drip. New coffee maker next Friday. I don't need all the bells and whistles. Just a simple coffee maker.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Dawglover, Addie*, you have my deepest sympathies. I know exactly how you feel.  I cook meals for 4 with the intention of freezing the other portions.  I can not seem to judge portions so I end up eating 2 portions for supper...  and the other 2 portions for breakfast.

But...  I have found that if I plate all four plates equally, then box the 3 for the freezer and set aside to cool - I am less likely to gobble them all up immediately.  Yes, yes...  I know you are all screaming "all those dishes!!!"  well..   I have put on over 10 pounds in 3 months from boredom and no self control; doing extra dishes is the least of my problem  AND I have no dishwasher (other than me).  

You might want to consider getting an extra  smaller freezer.


----------



## CakePoet

My sister is  canteen / cafeteria lady, this means she cook, not fancy but for many.  Dont ask her to do two portions of anything, it taste horrid because  her brain is set for 10 not 2 as minimum.

But  she is amazing when it comes for 10 or 100 , I just love her food then.


Oh well I  just went food shopping, picked up farmfresh milk and is dead tired... it took us  3½ hours to do the shopping, thank God it freezing because  nothing thawed up.  We did have lunch too.  Yum. I am still stuffed.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Threw a partially consumed chicken breast carcass into a pot along with some tired vegetables, water, and herbs.  I hate wasting anything, and even though we're just two people, I can't cook for any fewer than eight.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> A bit of laundry going on too.


Dawg, I have about 5 carcasses in the freezer. When I get 6 I throw them in a post, make broth, make a few containers up without salt for Violet to mix her liquid medicine in, then do the same as you with the veggies we have hanging around. I think I have number 6 ready now so that will be my tomorrow job!

Yeah, I was trained in a restaurant and catered for several years. Cooking for two? 

And laundry is on the list for today, after more sleep and a Costco trip.


----------



## Dawgluver

LP, I can't find the carcasses.  Oh, wait, you meant chicken.  Oops.

DH "helpfully" brought up a half loaf of bread from the freezer, and stuck it in the fridge.  I will be making croutons I guess.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got my seed order yesterday. From http://migardener.com. This is a small company. Literally mom and pop operation. A young couple run it themselves.* Most seeds are $1 a pack. If you have a garden they are worth a look. This is my second year ordering from them. We also got all our seed corn for the farm in the other day. Spring is coming up fast. 
A bunch of us went to a wild game feed last night. There was elk and moose. Turkey, goose, and all kinds of fish. The best was the turtle. I don't know who prepared it but it was awesome. It was cubed with some kind of sticky bbq sause. It was absoutly delisous.


----------



## Addie

Well my Mr. Coffee quit on me. So I have been making coffee by hand. (Don't ask. I am so angry about it!) 

I got my hair cut yesterday. It was past my shoulders and my bangs were past my chin. It is now cut into a pixie. And I am loving it. 

About a month ago I reached down to scratch the calf of my leg. My skin is ver, very fragile. I don't have any fingernails because of my reaching to scratch. But somehow I put enough pressure on the 'scratch' that I tore the skin and took a piece of skin with it. Now it won't heal. In fact it has a nice red circle around it. So first thing tomorrow I will be calling Winthrop for them to send the van and pick me up. time for a professional to take a look. The Bacitracin is not working at all. 

This is the same way the other leg started and I ended up in surgery. Fortunately the surgery was a success and I still have my leg. I hope it is the same with this leg. Other than sitting here worrying I watched _Victoria_ and _The Eight Wives Of Henry the VIII_. Now I have _The Big Bang Theory_ on. A rerun of course. PBS is having its begging month Again!


----------



## Dawgluver

Inspecting my fruit supply.  We're out of jam.  I have four large oranges, so marmalade  is in my near future.

Looking into recipes.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> LP, I can't find the carcasses.  Oh, wait, you meant chicken.  Oops.
> 
> DH "helpfully" brought up a half loaf of bread from the freezer, and stuck it in the fridge.  I will be making croutons I guess.




I also realized I said "I throw them in a post" instead of a pot. I didn't want you worrying that I was sending you 6 chicken carcasses in the mail!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I also realized I said "I throw them in a post" instead of a pot. I didn't want you worrying that I was sending you 6 chicken carcasses in the mail!



Good one LP.   I am heading for bed. It is 4:30 a.m.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Good one LP.   I am heading for bed. It is 4:30 a.m.



Sweet Dreams Addie. It is 1:30 am here and I don't see sleep coming for another hour or two. Don't you just love insomnia - not!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I also realized I said "I throw them in a post" instead of a pot. I didn't want you worrying that I was sending you 6 chicken carcasses in the mail!




  

I bet your chicken carcasses are great, LP!  I'll be watching for the mailman!


----------



## Dawgluver

Ha!  I scored a meaty hambone from the dark depths of my deep freezer!  And I only had to go up to my elbows!

Red beans are soaking now.  Red beans and rice tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Ha!  I scored a meaty hambone from the dark depths of my deep freezer!  And I only had to go up to my elbows!
> 
> Red beans are soaking now.  Red beans and rice tomorrow.



You reminded me that I have a hambone a friend gave me (and she delivered it in person, Dawg, just in case you were wondering )

I should get it in the crock pot for some French Canadian Pea Soup!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> You reminded me that I have a hambone a friend gave me (and she delivered it in person, Dawg, just in case you were wondering )
> 
> I should get it in the crock pot for some *French Canadian Pea Soup*!



Yeah! Yum!!!


----------



## m2che

Taking a nap and trying to recover from a nasty virus. Maybe go for a shower in a bit and then prepare something for supper.


----------



## taxlady

I'm ordering a Scanpan non-stick skillet. The T-Fal one I bought a couple of years ago has lost some of the non-stick coating. The Scanpan one is oven safe to 500°F and can go in the dishwasher. It's also safe to use metal utensils in it. I signed up for an account at two different online stores and put the pan in my shopping cart. Now I wait and see if either one sends me a coupon.


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> I'm ordering a Scanpan non-stick skillet. The T-Fal one I bought a couple of years ago has lost some of the non-stick coating. The Scanpan one is oven safe to 500°F and can go in the dishwasher. It's also safe to use metal utensils in it. I signed up for an account at two different online stores and put the pan in my shopping cart. Now I wait and see if either one sends me a coupon.


 
You might want to check out reviews on the Scanpan and also check out what people are writing about how they honor their warranty.  We have one.  It does do a good job of cooking, but, even though their literature says they don't have a "coating," we have several spots in ours on the side just above the bottom where it looks like "coating" has come off.  These spots happened not long after we got it.  They haven't gotten appreciably worse over a couple of years, and there's not that many of them, but for the price of these things, it bugs me.  Honestly, I didn't even bother contacting Scanpan about them after reading multiple comments about how they "honor" their warranty.  

We didn't mistreat the pan either, I don't use metal utensils in it and fuss at Craig when he does, so they don't get used in it often.  It gets soaked if there is any crusting and it is hand washed, never been in a DW.  

We were in Sur La Table one day buying something and a lady was at the register at the same time talking to 1 of the clerks about Scanpan.  She had bought 1 and had the same issue we did, and said she treated the pan the same way we did when I started a conversation with her about them.  

Like I said, the pan cooks great and things don't stick, but just wanted to let you know our experience.


----------



## taxlady

medtran49 said:


> You might want to check out reviews on the Scanpan and also check out what people are writing about how they honor their warranty.  We have one.  It does do a good job of cooking, but, even though their literature says they don't have a "coating," we have several spots in ours on the side just above the bottom where it looks like "coating" has come off.  These spots happened not long after we got it.  They haven't gotten appreciably worse over a couple of years, and there's not that many of them, but for the price of these things, it bugs me.  Honestly, I didn't even bother contacting Scanpan about them after reading multiple comments about how they "honor" their warranty.
> 
> We didn't mistreat the pan either, I don't use metal utensils in it and fuss at Craig when he does, so they don't get used in it often.  It gets soaked if there is any crusting and it is hand washed, never been in a DW.
> 
> We were in Sur La Table one day buying something and a lady was at the register at the same time talking to 1 of the clerks about Scanpan.  She had bought 1 and had the same issue we did, and said she treated the pan the same way we did when I started a conversation with her about them.
> 
> Like I said, the pan cooks great and things don't stick, but just wanted to let you know our experience.


Thanks for the info. I will go check out some reviews.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Slept in after another trip to the ER (Tues night) and Observation stay (got home last night), having angina attacks, they sure feel like the real thing.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Slept in after another trip to the ER (Tues night) and Observation stay (got home last night), having angina attacks, they sure feel like the real thing.


 Oh no! I'm glad it wasn't "the real thing". Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Slept in after another trip to the ER (Tues night) and Observation stay (got home last night), having angina attacks, they sure feel like the real thing.




Gah!  Don't do that anymore!  Just stop it right now!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Don't do that anymore!  Just stop it right now!


Yes! Enough! Get some rest and take care [emoji173]


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Slept in after another trip to the ER (Tues night) and Observation stay (got home last night), having angina attacks, they sure feel like the real thing.



PF, the medics in our ambulances use the spray nitro for heart patients. It works immediately. I get angina all the time. But it took me a while to recognize it. It always starts in the exact same place. I grab my bottle of nitro and the pain goes. I find this happens when I am rushing around or trying to do too much. If I don't get relief by the third hit, I will call 911. But I have found that sitting down, take really DEEP slow breaths and a shot of the nitro work instantly.
I now have a bottle within reach at any place I may be. On my nightstand, in my purse, on my computer desk and in the pouch on my scooter. I will never take the nitro pills again. Too slow working. 

Yeah, you are right. They do feel like the real thing. My cardiologist put me on Ranexa. At the time these attacks were occurring during the middle of the night while I was sleeping. I was terrified. The Ranexa stopped the attacks as soon as I took the first one. But after about two years I took myself off them. They were giving me terrible pains in my brain. It is one of the side effects. But they sure brought my heart down to a normal rate instantly. At the time he put me on them, they were rather new.  Today I rely only on my liquid nitro. And it saves me some unnecessary trips to the hospital. The Ranexa got me on the right path to self management. The liquid nitro keeps me there. 

Take care of yourself. And with your cardio doctor, learn how you can manage the angina and how to recognize it from a real cardio infarction. Prayers on the way up.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Slept in after another trip to the ER (Tues night) and Observation stay (got home last night), having angina attacks, they sure feel like the real thing.


 
Take care, Princess.  Sending up big hugs and prayers for strength...you have a lot of gardening waiting for you this spring.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, PF, PF, what are we gonna do with you? I think our resident nurse NEEDS a nurse! You do your part with behaving yourself and getting healthy, we'll do our part with good thoughts and prayers. My prayer list is getting to the point where I'm going to have to say "You know who, Lord" just so I have time to sleep at night. 

A (hug) for you, a (hug) for Shrek, and more (((hugs))) for your folks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, everyone.  Trying to stay above water with this is difficult.  I'm the biggest hypochondriac...well, I better get some sleep for rehab in the morning.


----------



## dragnlaw

"Hugs" Princess - you are in our thoughts, please do us a favour and stop scaring us.  I know it is selfish of us but we need you.


----------



## Andy M.

PF, take care and be a good girl. (I know that's of easy for you)


----------



## buckytom

Feel better soon, PF.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I was going to go cut some wood. But the wind is blowing like crazy so I'm sitting in my chair drinking a beer.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here in a state of semi shock. About two weeks ago I notified Mr. Coffee that my rather expensive coffee maker just died. It was less than a year old. I sent the email expressing my displeasure with their product, and not expecting any response. 

Well, today I received an email back informing me that they are sending me a replacement without a receipt or any other manner to prove my claim. And the model they are sending me, is $20 more than the one I bought. All Free. No sales tax, no shipping fee, NO NOTHING! I am impressed. In doing some research after the fact, I found out that there was a recall for one of their machines with almost the same product number. I have the feeling that the old maker I had was recalled also.


----------



## taxlady

Good for Mr. Coffee. That's certainly points in their favour.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow.  What a nice company!


----------



## Addie

I started out with the Pyrex glass coffee maker. Perking coffee on the stove. Then to a Presto electric percolator. By then Mr. Coffee was in my range of affordability. So over the years, I have gone back and forth between MC and other brands. But I always come back to good ole Mr. Coffee. I think I will stay this time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our first coffee maker was...me.  Our pot was similar to the one in the photo, but it had a similar grounds basket (bottom of picture) and water reservoir (right) that went on top of the pot. Put disc filter on the bottom of grounds basket, add coffee, and top with water tub. Pour boiling water in...and wait. No "sneak a cup" feature on THAT pot! 

I still have the metal parts, and a Pfaltzgraff coffee pot that matches my dishes. When we lose power I can still make coffee, since we still have our old Coleman 2-burner camp stove even though we gave up camping ages ago.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our first coffee maker was...me.  Our pot was similar to the one in the photo, but it had a similar grounds basket (bottom of picture) and water reservoir (right) that went on top of the pot. Put disc filter on the bottom of grounds basket, add coffee, and top with water tub. Pour boiling water in...and wait. No "sneak a cup" feature on THAT pot!
> 
> I still have the metal parts, and a Pfaltzgraff coffee pot that matches my dishes. When we lose power I can still make coffee, since we still have our old Coleman 2-burner camp stove even though we gave up camping ages ago.



OMG! I forgot about those tin coffee makers that sit on top of the stove. My mother had one. We had all the inards, then the glass top got lost. At that time you could buy a replacement at Woolworth's. We got a new top, but by then we had turned into tea drinkers. 

BTW, I love that ceramic pot. Very pretty and classy.


----------



## taxlady

CG, does that coffee basket have holes in the bottom that I can't see?


----------



## CakePoet

I ask my husband to drag out the showing machine so I could make some  plastic bag holders aka sausages and some doll clothes. Im tired, I a want to go to bed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> CG, does that coffee basket have holes in the bottom that I can't see?



Yup. Teeny, tiny ones, but big enough so water can flow through. And so can coffee ground dust. We always used a filter so we could drink ever last drop and not get silt in the cup.


----------



## Dawgluver

Listening to DH watching the Hawkeye game.  He's nothing but, um, extremely enthusiastic, to put it mildly.  Thankfully he's in the other room, but I can hear his screeches and whistling from everywhere in the house.  

I'm preparing football snacks.  It's very loud in the family room.  Not from Beagle or me.


----------



## Addie

I got my way in the end. I really didn't feel up to sitting through a football game. So I turned it on at the fourth quarter. We did it again. Right to the end.

BTW, if any of you folks want to be a fan of a winning team, we still have plenty of room for you to join us New England fans. Last word. My condolences to the Falcon fans.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...BTW, if any of you folks want to be a fan of a winning team, we still have plenty of room for you to join us New England fans...


You mean there's still room on the bandwagon?  I have more respect for people who stick with a team through thick and thin. Now if I was only as thin as MY teams' championship list. *sigh*

***********************

Finally getting a chance to sit down. I was on my feet all day and know I'll be sorry for it when I go to sleep tonight. There aren't enough bananas in the house to make sure I don't get leg cramps. Better make sure I have a good "alcohol rubdown" before I head to bed.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You mean there's still room on the bandwagon?  I have more respect for people who stick with a team through thick and thin. Now if I was only as thin as MY teams' championship list. *sigh*
> 
> ***********************
> 
> Finally getting a chance to sit down. I was on my feet all day and know I'll be sorry for it when I go to sleep tonight. There aren't enough bananas in the house to make sure I don't get leg cramps. Better make sure I have a good "alcohol rubdown" before I head to bed.



That reminds me. I forgot bananas. I guess then I am not a bandwagon fan. As a kid, I could name every player on our then three teams. Celtics, baseball, and then hockey. Today, I can pretty much tell you what team they are playing for if I hear the name. But to recite the whole roster, I do have my senior moments. But I can tell you the colors of all four of our teams. Oh yeah. I can also tell you who our local announcer is for each team.


----------



## Andy M.

Woke up in my own bed this morning.  Home from Aruba.  Now the laundry marathon starts.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Woke up in my own bed this morning.  Home from Aruba.  Now the laundry marathon starts.



Nothing like your own bed. Did you get home in time for the game?


----------



## Andy M.

Saw part of it on the plane and part at home.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Saw part of it on the plane and part at home.



So how many folks on the plane were Pats fans?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> So how many folks on the plane were Pats fans?



Surprisingly, the plane was less than half full.  Since the destination was Boston, I'd guess most were fans.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Surprisingly, the plane was less than half full.  Since the destination was Boston, I'd guess most were fans.



I caught a red eye flight like that on the way back from Las Vegas to Boston. Went there for a wedding. Put the middle arm up, got a pillow given to me along with a blanket and slept the whole trip home. The only way to fly. Unless the Pats are playing!


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I caught a red eye flight like that on the way back from Las Vegas to Boston. Went there for a wedding. Put the middle arm up, got a pillow given to me along with a blanket and slept the whole trip home. The only way to fly. Unless the Pats are playing!



SO and I each had a row to ourselves.  I stretched out and listened to some music and napped waiting for the airplane's WiFi to come online so I could watch the game.


----------



## GotGarlic

After a doctor's appointment earlier, I stopped at Kroger for a few things. Got a bonanza at the bargain shelf in the produce section  

Each of these bags was 99 cents. I just bought a book called Preserving Italian which has a wonderful-sounding recipe for sweet and sour pickled bell peppers, so some will go for that. I'll make some quick pickled cucumbers, too. Yum.


----------



## Katie H

What am I doing?  At the moment I'm giggling...at something I just finished making.

Glenn's son and his wife are about to have their second child (a girl) any day now and, of course, we're all excited and happy.

As it happens, Dana's birthday is Valentine's Day and the baby is due a few days after that.  I'm thinking sooner since the full moon is in a few days.

At any rate I wanted to give/make something for her and the baby.  I'd seen a tutorial on "cupcakes" made out of baby onsies and tiny socks.

WOW!  They turned out soooooo cute.  Plus, during my grazing trips to Goodwill, I came across an adorable balsa wood-like bakery box from a place called the Dancing Deer Baking Company.  It's adorable and holds 5 onsie cupcakes perfectly.  I can't wait to give it/them to her.  I'll post photos if I get around to it.


----------



## Katie H

Well, I did get some photos take of the "cupcakes" and I'm still learning about the new camera.  Here are two views.  They turned out better than I'd hoped.

Have a bite.  They're high in fiber.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those are adorable, *Katie*!  I'm sure they will be well-received by the parents. I just hope the baby does end up being a girl. My Ob-Gyn kept telling me we were having two boys. I didn't want TWO boys.  Surprise! So glad he was wrong about Baby Two.

BTW, "Dancing Deer Bakery" is a high-end, all natural ingredients bakery from the greater Boston area. I'd seen their bags of cookies (maybe five in the bag? about 3 or 3 1/2 inches across?) at registers of small shops a few years back. The five cookies would go for about $8.  Glad I'm not a cookie eater. I'm guessing they put the bags by the registers so they can sell them as whim purchases. I would be motivated to go home and bake a full batch of high-quality-ingredient cookies myself.

*************************

I've been waiting on Himself so we can get out to run a few errands before tomorrow's snow. We are predicted to get around a foot of the white stuff tomorrow. If he doesn't finish up with his grooming routine soon (what IS is with our guys, *Dawg*? I did not know men could stay in the bathroom for so long until I married this one...), I'm heading out on my own to get what I want/need. He's on his own in the snow if he needs anything I don't bring home. Harumph...


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those are adorable, *Katie*!  I'm sure they will be well-received by the parents. I just hope the baby does end up being a girl. My Ob-Gyn kept telling me we were having two boys. I didn't want TWO boys.  Surprise! So glad he was wrong about Baby Two.
> 
> BTW, "Dancing Deer Bakery" is a high-end, all natural ingredients bakery from the greater Boston area. I'd seen their bags of cookies (maybe five in the bag? about 3 or 3 1/2 inches across?) at registers of small shops a few years back. The five cookies would go for about $8.  Glad I'm not a cookie eater. I'm guessing they put the bags by the registers so they can sell them as whim purchases. I would be motivated to go home and bake a full batch of high-quality-ingredient cookies myself.
> 
> *************************
> 
> I've been waiting on Himself so we can get out to run a few errands before tomorrow's snow. We are predicted to get around a foot of the white stuff tomorrow. If he doesn't finish up with his grooming routine soon (what IS is with our guys, *Dawg*? I did not know men could stay in the bathroom for so long until I married this one...), I'm heading out on my own to get what I want/need. He's on his own in the snow if he needs anything I don't bring home. Harumph...



Yes, the baby IS a girl...at least from all the ultrasounds and imaging visits, 3D and all that.

The "cupcakes" are simply a onsie that is folded into a long strip with a baby sock at the beginning rolling end then, after it's all rolled up, the other sock becomes the cupcake "paper."  I gilded the lily and used some large Wilton cupcake papers I had...and bought at Goodwill a long, long while ago.

Interesting about the bakery.  I just thought the box was neat and bought it on a whim at Goodwill knowing I'd find a use for it.  I do a lot of "impulse" buying there and, most times, those purchases end up being _just the right thing_ for one job or another.  It was less than a dollar and turned out to be perfect for this job.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here silently fuming with the pharmacy. Due to the coming storm tomorrow, it was deemed to be in the best interest for the patients to have all their meds delivered. I get the first delivery of my daytime/bed time meds. I am missing five of my morning pills. I am also missing my pain meds. About two hours later, my pain meds arrive. By now I am not feeling too well. I feel like I may be coming down with the flu. I have never had the flu, and I don't want it now. But I still don't have my missing morning meds. I finally call the pharmacy and it seems that they discovered their error, so they will be sending me sometime *tonight* a whole new set of all my meds. I don't need all of them. Just the missing morning ones. Tonight could mean anytime up to 11 p.m. 

Don't laugh. I have received my meds at that hour before. I am not feeling well and I need to stay awake in order to let them in. I really want to go to sleep. 

BTW, our little 30 car pile up due to icy roads ended up being a total of 50 cars. And it hasn't even started to snow yet.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Don't laugh. I have received my meds at that hour before. I am not feeling well and I need to stay awake in order to let them in. I really want to go to sleep.



I thought your son is living with you. Couldn't he let them in?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I thought your son is living with you. Couldn't he let them in?



He can. But he has neuropathy in his legs and feet really bad. I wait on him more than he does me. He falls a lot when his legs give out. And I don't want him to fall at the door. Someone will surely call 911. 

The low pressure affects him even before the storm arrives. He was washing up a few dishes that were in the sink. I was laying down and heard a big thud. He had fallen again just standing there. He has learned how to fall in order to not break a bone. Most of the time he can pick himself up. Last week he was coming in the side door and fell on the cement steps. He tried to grab the railing, but missed hit. Instead his ribs hit the railing really hard. We though he had broken a rib or two. I don't know what he is going to do when he gets his own apartment.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> He can. But he has neuropathy in his legs and feet really bad. I wait on him more than he does me. He falls a lot when his legs give out. And I don't want him to fall at the door. Someone will surely call 911.
> 
> The low pressure affects him even before the storm arrives. He was washing up a few dishes that were in the sink. I was laying down and heard a big thud. He had fallen again just standing there. He has learned how to fall in order to not break a bone. Most of the time he can pick himself up. Last week he was coming in the side door and fell on the cement steps. He tried to grab the railing, but missed hit. Instead his ribs hit the railing really hard. We though he had broken a rib or two. I don't know what he is going to do when he gets his own apartment.


I sympathize; I have neuropathy in my feet and legs as well. Does he have a walker? It sounds like it would be a great help to him. Falling can be extremely dangerous. I imagine Social Security Disability and/or Medicare would help pay for it.


----------



## Dawgluver

This is very bad, Addie.

Just saw a news story on "tiny grocery store boxes".  They're like the "little libraries".  Since they closed the only grocery store on the south end of our town that serves mostly low income people with no transportation, I think I'll build a box or two to put in the old store's parking lot and stock them with canned goods and boxed stuff.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I sympathize; I have neuropathy in my feet and legs as well. Does he have a walker? It sounds like it would be a great help to him. Falling can be extremely dangerous. I imagine Social Security Disability and/or Medicare would help pay for it.



Thank you GG. He still isn't ready to accept the fact this is always going to be his life. Even though he sits in my big chair and cries with the pain. I have a walker, cane, and two wheel chairs right here in my home. He will sometimes use the cane, but only in my home. He keeps thinking he is going to get better. I have to choose my words carefully when we are discussing his condition. 

He has finally decided that this time he is going to listening to his doctors and do what they say. Last year he signed up with Tufts Medical. The first thing the new doctor asked him was, "How many people do you see in the room?" When the second doctor in another specialty asked him the same question, he got up and walked out.  

From that point on, he was very uncooperative with any doctor there.  So finally this year, he found a better medical facility and it is closer to home. He really likes the medical staff and that is half his battle. But the winning thing is they provide transportation to and from all appointments including grocery shopping. And when I told him that this plan puts him on Part C of Medicare. For him, that means no co-pays. It means, like myself, his plan is all inclusive. He sees all the benefits I receive, and now so does he. 

We were taking baby steps, now the steps are getting better with his acceptance with this plan. He has an appointment with a neurologist in March. He is actually looking forward to it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Once again, listening to DH screeching at the TV watching his team play.  Thankfully we have several TVs.  And I can out-screech him, though I choose not to, but you don't mess with this woman.  With a very loud voice if need be.  I can't whistle as well as DH can though.  Must practice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, it takes time to accept getting rickety. It sounds like Pirate is starting to adjust to his new normal. I hope he can get the help he needs with his new medical support team and some improvement. It will be peace of mind for both of you.



Dawgluver said:


> Just saw a news story on "tiny grocery store boxes".  They're like the "little libraries".  Since they closed the only grocery store on the south end of our town that serves mostly low income people with no transportation, I think I'll build a box or two to put in the old store's parking lot and stock them with canned goods and boxed stuff.


That is so sweet, Dawg!  Make sure whatever you do "box" will put up with your extreme cold spells. It would be a real mess for you to have to scrape frozen corn off the inside.  Maybe you can put a note in a paper protector sleeve asking people to put donations into the box if they can. You'll probably get people who don't need help coming up to check it out. I would, but I'm nosy inquisitive.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie, I'm pulling for both you and Pirate. It's very hard to face the new normal sometimes.

Speaking of which (on a much smaller scale), I am sitting here trying to adjust to new glasses. Since I don't have bifocals, my glasses are, of necessity, long distance. Trying to see what's on the computer screen is starting to give me conniption fits. 

What's worse, is that for the last five years my left eye has been far worse than my right eye, which has been doing all the work. Now I can see as well out of my left eye as I can from my right eye. Neither eye is happy about it and I'm hoping a truce will be called before too long because neither one of them wants to focus together right now.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Addie, I'm pulling for both you and Pirate. It's very hard to face the new normal sometimes.
> 
> Speaking of which (on a much smaller scale), I am sitting here trying to adjust to new glasses. Since I don't have bifocals, my glasses are, of necessity, long distance. Trying to see what's on the computer screen is starting to give me conniption fits.
> 
> What's worse, is that for the last five years my left eye has been far worse than my right eye, which has been doing all the work. Now I can see as well out of my left eye as I can from my right eye. Neither eye is happy about it and I'm hoping a truce will be called before too long because neither one of them wants to focus together right now.



When I had my cataract surgery, the surgeon asked me if I wanted to wear glasses after or not. I wasn't expecting the question. I asked her to give me some time to think about it. I have been wearing glasses since I was five years old. The first thing I did every morning was to reach for my glasses and put them on while making a dash for the outhouse. I couldn't remember a day when I didn't reach for them first. So I decided I still wanted to wear glasses. Only I didn't want coke bottle lenses that I could cash in for a nickel. She gave me the minimal need for infinity lens. I had the devil of a time adjusting to them. And she still gave me a need for reading lens. I had two pair of glasses before the surgery. And I opted for two pair after. The first time I ever had bifocals, I fell down a whole flight of stairs when I put them on. No broken bones, and picked myself up. I proceeded out to the car and looked down and fell off the curb. Bifocals are not for me. I can't afford to take to many "trips". Today, my eyes are still changing. It has been only six months since my last lens change. The lens are getting weaker and weaker as time goes on. 

Be patient. Your eyes will adjust. And the lens will change.


----------



## rodentraiser

I don't like bifocals, either, and for the same reason. I tried them for two weeks and never could adjust to them. So now with these glasses, if I need to see something close up, I just pull them down my nose and look through the tops. I guess that's sort of bifocal-like. 

The thing is, the ophthalmologist told me that I would have a hard time seeing things closer than 18". What he should have said was I'd have a hard time seeing anything closer than 5 feet! Oh, well, at least I can read the signs above the grocery aisle now.

I wish my eyes would stabilize. They get worse every year. There is a plus in all this. When it gets rainy or foggy out and visibility drops, I have no problem driving, because that's how I see every day.

And don't get upset everyone. I've had two accidents in 43 years of driving and neither was my fault.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I don't like bifocals, either, and for the same reason. I tried them for two weeks and never could adjust to them. So now with these glasses, if I need to see something close up, I just pull them down my nose and look through the tops. I guess that's sort of bifocal-like.
> 
> The thing is, the ophthalmologist told me that I would have a hard time seeing things closer than 18". What he should have said was I'd have a hard time seeing anything closer than 5 feet! Oh, well, at least I can read the signs above the grocery aisle now.
> 
> I wish my eyes would stabilize. They get worse every year. There is a plus in all this. When it gets rainy or foggy out and visibility drops, I have no problem driving, because that's how I see every day.
> 
> And don't get upset everyone. I've had two accidents in 43 years of driving and neither was my fault.



I have a little test that I have been using for years. I pick out a tree that is quite far away. Like a city block or further. I pick out one really thin twig on top of the tree. If I can see that clearly, then I know my eyes are all right. But the day that little twig starts to get blurry to me, I call for an eye appointment.


----------



## Addie

When I woke up this morning, the temp outside was -9F. with the wind chill. I was sitting almost ten feet from the outside wall and could feel the cold coming right through the wall. My hands and feet got so cold, I couldn't feel them. I was scared to try and do too much walking. So here it is 6:30 p.m. and I am finally getting warm. I have been walking around my apartment keeping busy trying to warm up. And now with the sun having gone down, so does the temp follow suit. Will summer never come?

In order to get warm, I made potato pancakes. With sour cream. The Pirate stuffed himself. I have been promising to make them for a long time.


----------



## CakePoet

I am spending the evening with Mr Right and Mr perfect, which means they ignore me and  talk and talk..


----------



## Dawgluver

Watching the Grammies.  All sorts of music artists and music I've never heard of.  Beyonce did look gorgeous though, and seeing Neil Diamond and hearing him lead the group in a chorus of "Sweet Caroline" was nice.  

Not sure how the women who are wearing dresses slit to the navel are avoiding wardrobe malfunctions.  Must have some good double-stick tape.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sitting in my kitchen (my den is too chilly), drinking my morning coffee, staring miserably at the waist high snow drift blocking my back exit all the way to the gate...  even the dog couldn't plow her way thru it, had to let her out the front door. 

Am afraid to try to get to the barn! Would someone come and find my body when the snow melts in the Spring...  please...??


----------



## Addie

Thought the following might be of interest to some of you since this product is sold country wide.

RECALL: Shredded and Sliced Cheese Products


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Thought the following might be of interest to some of you since this product is sold country wide.
> 
> RECALL: Shredded and Sliced Cheese Products


I posted that several days ago in the Kitchen Food & Safety forum. I'm not sure everyone reads this thread.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just checking out my order I got today from Amazon. I ordered  Bottle and Can Opener Tools for people with arthritis in their hands. My left hand is getting more painful.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I'm in Louisville Ky at a huge farm equipment show. Just finished my free hotel breakfast. A lovely powdered egg omlet and a shoe leather sausage patty. I should have gotten the oatmeal.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I'm in Louisville Ky at a huge farm equipment show. Just finished my free hotel breakfast. A lovely powdered egg omlet and a shoe leather sausage patty. I should have gotten the oatmeal.



And that  is why I always order my eggs over easy or poached. Hard to do that with powdered eggs. 

I am surprised that a hotel would use powdered eggs.


----------



## medtran49

Today is the start of another few cool days for us, after hitting 86+ yesterday, so I decided to open up the windows, open up the sliding glass door to the screened porch and put a big floor fan in, then turned on the self-clean cycle of the oven, as this may be the last cool period.  I also threw in Craig's big Lodge cast iron skillet that he didn't clean out last time he used it  , as it's rather crusty now, besides being a bit rusty.  Hopefully the oven will be bright and sparkly after we wipe out the ash and all Craig will have to do is use some salt and steel wool to get rid of the rust, then reseason.  A little less than 2 hours to go out of 5.  It's a bit smelly in here and warm even with the windows open and fan going.  Hopefully the heat part of the cycle will soon be over and the cool down will begin.


----------



## Addie

I went to the eye doctor this morning. Yeah, I am sitting here with blurry eye vision. So I think I will take a short nap and hop it is all gone when I wake up.


----------



## mcrx

procrastinating. reminescing on old music.

oh!! i should place my Lush order!! (thanks above poster for sparking online shopping!)


----------



## Addie

I got quite a great pleasant surprise yesterday.

I had a six month follow up appointment with my eye doctor. Since my cataract surgery, my lens in my right eye shifted  a tad. Well yesterday it seems my lens went back to where it belongs and the vision in my left eye has improved tremendously. That has never happened my whole life. Every eye examine showed a loss of more vision in both eyes. 

My whole life, the very first thing I did every single morning, was to reach for my glasses. Now I go several hours before I even notice I haven't been wearing them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fussing with the heart monitor I finally got.  Have been asking for a monitor since last October since the symptoms I get don't happen in the ER or doctor's office.  This thing, no wires, but the adhesive holding it on gave up the first day.  Been patching it around the edges.  Off to cardiac rehab...


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fussing with the heart monitor I finally got.  Have been asking for a monitor since last October since the symptoms I get don't happen in the ER or doctor's office.  This thing, no wires, but the adhesive holding it on gave up the first day.  Been patching it around the edges.  Off to cardiac rehab...



Would a pocket in the right place on your clothing be of any help? Or a patch of Velcro?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Would a pocket in the right place on your clothing be of any help? Or a patch of Velcro?



No, it needs direct skin contact.  It's 1" x 2" with leads in adhesive, directly in contact with skin on my upper chest on the left.  The adhesive was not made for people who move.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, it needs direct skin contact.  It's 1" x 2" with leads in adhesive, directly in contact with skin on my upper chest on the left.  The adhesive was not made for people who move.



I love the ones they give you in the hospital. Completely portable with no wires. Of course it is programmed to their system. But it give you complete freedom of movement. The johnnies even have a pocket for them. The down side is that they are a bit on the heavy side.


----------



## mcrx

wondering if talking to myself (commenting on random food recipes to just say i like them andPLAN to use them) is normal??


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Mom would say it's OK to talk to yourself. You have to start worrying when you start to answer yourself, though.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom would say it's OK to talk to yourself. You have to start worrying when *you start to answer yourself, though. *



Oh dear! Then I am in big trouble! 

But then we all do it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Oh dear! Then I am in big trouble!
> 
> But then we all do it.


Who told you that? You?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Who told you that? You?



Good one! 

Absolutely! I will be walking around doing something and will mumble to myself. Pirate thinks I am saying something to or about him. I tell him he is hearing voices in his head. When he mumbles, I will often hear what he said. I call him on it. He swears I have "teacher's ears." 

For the past two days, Pirate and myself have been killing ourselves with cleaning. I mean deep cleaning. Grant you this is a studio apartment and it should be easy to keep clean or even clean it. The rule for cleaning was, "if you touch it or use it, then it gets a deep cleaning before you put it away." We finally got caught up on the laundry. So while the machine was running, I scrubbed the outside and used the Jubilee Wax on it. By the time I got through, my spine was in so much pain. I even took TWO Vicodin pills. Something I haven't done in more than two years. I usually only take one. But it was worth it. The house smells so clean. Time for a nap!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got home from the farm show to find my ducks and goose started nesting. Several eggs in each nest. I'm pretty excited about that. Cross my fingers I have babies next month!


----------



## mcrx

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom would say it's OK to talk to yourself. You have to start worrying when you start to answer yourself, though.



(see below! oh have i not done it on this site yet?? lol


Addie said:


> Oh dear! Then I am in big trouble!
> 
> But then we all do it.




sounds good! I just dont want to be a nusance here, you know, being new and all.

anyway, might go see a movie tonight. um...omg. mind went blank! the keanu reeves movie though. :P (will come as soon as i post. watch! :P )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mcrx said:


> (see below! oh have i not done it on this site yet?? lol
> 
> 
> 
> sounds good! I just dont want to be a nusance here, you know, being new and all.
> 
> anyway, might go see a movie tonight. um...omg. mind went blank! the keanu reeves movie though. :P (will come as soon as i post. watch! :P )


 
John Wick 2...


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Good one!
> 
> Absolutely! I will be walking around doing something and will mumble to myself. Pirate thinks I am saying something to or about him. I tell him he is hearing voices in his head. When he mumbles, I will often hear what he said. I call him on it. He swears I have "teacher's ears."
> 
> For the past two days, Pirate and myself have been killing ourselves with cleaning. I mean deep cleaning. Grant you this is a studio apartment and it should be easy to keep clean or even clean it. The rule for cleaning was, "if you touch it or use it, then it gets a deep cleaning before you put it away." We finally got caught up on the laundry. So while the machine was running, I scrubbed the outside and used the Jubilee Wax on it. By the time I got through, my spine was in so much pain. I even took TWO Vicodin pills. Something I haven't done in more than two years. I usually only take one. But it was worth it. The house smells so clean. Time for a nap!



I've seen this thread many times, but never popped in, until now. Not sure that was a good idea. 

Let me see if I read this right, did you wax your washing machine? And, did you take two Vicodin? I grew up in the 70s, so I "experimented" a bit, and Vicodin scares even me. My doctor prescribed it after a major surgery. I filled the prescription, but was afraid to take it. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Mom would say it's OK to talk to yourself. You have to start worrying when you start to answer yourself, though.



I carry on full conversations with myself. No big deal. Now, when my dog talks to me, I know i forgot to take my meds. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> I've seen this thread many times, but never popped in, until now. Not sure that was a good idea.
> 
> Let me see if I read this right, did you wax your washing machine? And, did you take two Vicodin? I grew up in the 70s, so I "experimented" a bit, and Vicodin scares even me. My doctor prescribed it after a major surgery. I filled the prescription, but was afraid to take it.
> 
> CD



She did and she did. If you spend enough time in this thread, all will become clear


----------



## medtran49

You do build up a tolerance with narcotic pain meds if you take them chronically.  That's why some people end up overdosing on them without realizing it or meaning to. 

One of our old neighbors had a very severe musculokeletal/nerve injury and was never able to go back to work.  If Craig took the dose of narcotics our neighbor was chronically on daily, it would kill him, and Craig is a pretty good sized man.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I've seen this thread many times, but never popped in, until now. Not sure that was a good idea.
> 
> Let me see if I read this right, did you wax your washing machine? And, did you take two Vicodin? I grew up in the 70s, so I "experimented" a bit, and Vicodin scares even me. My doctor prescribed it after a major surgery. I filled the prescription, but was afraid to take it.
> 
> CD



Have you ever taken Lortab for pain?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rehab kicked my butt...I'm off to bed.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have you ever taken Lortab for pain?



I had to Google that one. It sounds like Vicodin. 

To be honest, Ibuprofen works _very_ well for me. I've never felt the need for anything stronger. I can easily see myself getting hooked on an opiate pain killer. I'm at an age where I know myself fairly well. I have a feeling that an opiate pain killer would be a bad idea for me, so I'm very reluctant to use one. 

I was also quite a thrill seeker the first half of my life. There wasn't much I didn't think I could do, especially if someone else did it. "If he can do it, I can do it" thinking can lead to a lot of broken bones and other physically painful experiences. So, I kind of got used to physical pain. 

I've actually regained consciousness while being loaded into an ambulance, although I can honestly say _*that*_ one was NOT my fault. I can also confirm the observations of many NFL quarterbacks that concussions suck. It doesn't hit you right away. It takes a few hours. Then, someone has to wake you up every hour, and you want to kill them. 

CD


----------



## Katie H

Taking a wee break from doing the ironing.  Yes, I'm an ironer.  Always have been.  It's relaxing for me and I get immediate gratification when I see the smooth fabric of the shirts and other garments and the big stack of dinner napkins.  Never have used paper napkins and I prefer to iron the napkins because, well, because...

Just a few more pieces and I'll be done for another month or so.  I usually accumulate a month's ironing to make m task worthwhile.

Warmer weather will be here before we know it, which will greatly reduce the number of long-sleeved or other kinds of shirts that get the iron treatment.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just wondering. I ordered a blender cookbook from Amazon. The book cost $9.96 and it says there is .60 cents tax. I am a prime member and the book is also Prime. Is this tax something new or is it just on certain items?


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> Just wondering. I ordered a blender cookbook from Amazon. The book cost $9.96 and it says there is .60 cents tax. I am a prime member and the book is also Prime. Is this tax something new or is it just on certain items?



Amazon collects sales tax for shipments to states where tax is applicable. That has nothing to do with Prime.


----------



## Dawgluver

I hacked up the ham I baked yesterday, portioned it out, some for the neighbor, some for the freezer along with the meaty hambone, and some I sliced up for the fridge.  And some scraps for Beagle.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I had to Google that one. It sounds like Vicodin.
> 
> To be honest, Ibuprofen works _very_ well for me. I've never felt the need for anything stronger. I can easily see myself getting hooked on an opiate pain killer. I'm at an age where I know myself fairly well. I have a feeling that an opiate pain killer would be a bad idea for me, so I'm very reluctant to use one.
> 
> I was also quite a thrill seeker the first half of my life. There wasn't much I didn't think I could do, especially if someone else did it. "If he can do it, I can do it" thinking can lead to a lot of broken bones and other physically painful experiences. So, I kind of got used to physical pain.
> 
> I've actually regained consciousness while being loaded into an ambulance, although I can honestly say _*that*_ one was NOT my fault. I can also confirm the observations of many NFL quarterbacks that concussions suck. It doesn't hit you right away. It takes a few hours. Then, someone has to wake you up every hour, and you want to kill them.
> 
> CD



Sorry, was just wondering if you had taken Lortab, some people don't know that Lortab and Vicodin are the same medication.  I've had folks tell me all about their Vicodin allergy while I am handing them their Lortab.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> Amazon collects sales tax for shipments to states where tax is applicable. That has nothing to do with Prime.



I have never been taxed on anything before and I have ordered from them for years.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> I have never been taxed on anything before and I have ordered from them for years.


It's possible that you have never ordered something from a state that taxes Amazon sales (not all of them do) or that the state the item came from recently started taxing Amazon sales. State sales taxes change and often take effect at the beginning of the year.


----------



## CakePoet

I can taxed if I buy from Amazon.com but not Amazon.co.uk.   Yes I have to pay it by the door when I get my order.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Amazon has just started taxing, the sales tax goes to your state.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry, was just wondering if you had taken Lortab, some people don't know that Lortab and Vicodin are the same medication.  I've had folks tell me all about their Vicodin allergy while I am handing them their Lortab.



I'm one of those people that many doctors and some nurses hate, and others love. I research everything. Having a sister who is an RN adds to my sources of information. 

When I went to my PCP as required by my HMO, and suggested that a rapidly developing growth I had was very often the first stage of a cancer, he laughed, and prescribed antibiotics. I made him give me a referral to a specialist, so my insurance would cover it, and the specialist's first words upon examining me were, "This has got to come out." The next day I was in surgery, and the biopsy confirmed that it was cancer. 

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> It's possible that you have never ordered something from a state that taxes Amazon sales (not all of them do) or that the state the item came from recently started taxing Amazon sales. State sales taxes change and often take effect at the beginning of the year.



Now I understand. Thanks everyone.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I've seen this thread many times, but never popped in, until now. Not sure that was a good idea.
> 
> Let me see if I read this right, did you wax your washing machine? And, did you take two Vicodin? I grew up in the 70s, so I "experimented" a bit, and Vicodin scares even me. My doctor prescribed it after a major surgery. I filled the prescription, but was afraid to take it.
> CD



It is an appliance wax. It helps keep the metal from rusting or dirt sticking to it. 

My hip bones and my spine are slowly deteriorating. I can't stand for too long, and to walk outside allows me maybe five or six steps at the most. So I usually take one Vicodin, even though I have been prescribed to take two at a time. Vicodin has more Tylenol than narcotic. And I don't take them every day, even though the directions say, "Take two, three times a day." I have a heavy duty three wheeled scooter that I use to run local errands. I also have two wheel chairs for traveling. The heavy one is for flying and long distance traveling. The other one is very light and I can pick it up with just a couple of fingers. My daughter pushes me around the store in that one when I go out with her just to get me out of the house. Stairs are my nemesis. I have to go up them on all fours or pull myself up with the banister and railing rungs. I can go down much easier.


----------



## buckytom

I'm waiting for the septic guys to show up to fix the pump float on the discharge tank. Hopefully they won't have to replace the pump as well.

Yesterday morning, the septic alarm went off. The dual 1000 gallon tanks had filled up, so we had to have them pumped out, (that was $550 already ), and now they have to fix why it wasn't pumping the greywater out into the leaching field, aka my whiffle ball field/front-side yard.

Ah, the joys of home ownership.


----------



## Andy M.

Our granddaughter (SO's family) is finishing up flight attendant school for American Airlines.  She just found out she will be assigned to Boston.  To save some bucks, she'll be staying with us to get started.  

SO and I have been busting butt to get our basement family room converted to a bed/sitting room for her.  We spent most of today breaking up a surprisingly sturdy oak entertainment center to make room.  Picked up a TV from SO's sister and put that in place.  We're both exhausted.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like it will be nice having her stay for a while, once you get things ready and recover.

Sounds like a carry-out for supper kind of night to me, *Andy*.


----------



## Andy M.

Going to break out a couple of TJ's frozen stuff for dinner tonight maybe a flat bread pizza and some tempura shrimp.


----------



## Dawgluver

It'll be nice having SO's GD staying with you, Andy.

I recently got a Dyson V6 Absolute vacuum.  The manual that it came with is the oddest thing I've ever seen.  It's like a comic book in black and white, with few words.  Most of the illustrations show pictures, and the word "clik" in green.  No explanation, just "clik".  I have no idea what goes where.  I was able to pull up a website that gave a decent explanation of the bazillion attachments it came with though.  I'll continue to play around with it.

Nice little machine, very light weight, if I can figure it out.  I was able to "clik" the major vacuum head on, and have been using that.
Apparently the attachments do everything but wash your windows.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> It'll be nice having SO's GD staying with you, Andy.
> 
> I recently got a Dyson V6 Absolute vacuum.  The manual that it came with is the oddest thing I've ever seen.  It's like a comic book in black and white, with few words.  Most of the illustrations show pictures, and the word "clik" in green.  No explanation, just "clik".  I have no idea what goes where.  I was able to pull up a website that gave a decent explanation of the bazillion attachments it came with though.  I'll continue to play around with it.
> 
> Nice little machine, very light weight, if I can figure it out.  I was able to "clik" the major vacuum head on, and have been using that.
> Apparently the attachments do everything but wash your windows.



I have two Dyson vacs, the big one, and a little V6. The V6 is great for my stairs, and my home office. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

caseydog said:


> I have two Dyson vacs, the big one, and a little V6. The V6 is great for my stairs, and my home office.
> 
> 
> 
> CD




I'm liking it so far, and it's so much lighter than my regular vacs.  I just need to play around with the attachments.

Powerful little sucker.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I'm liking it so far, and it's so much lighter than my regular vacs.  I just need to play around with the attachments.
> 
> *Powerful little sucker.*


Groan


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yesterday I went and got 10 layer chicks from a local breeder. Black French copper marans. Kind of a show chicken and a little pricey at $5 apiece. I wanted to add a little variety to my rode island reds. 

So then today I find out the farm store has broilers in. (meat birds).I went there just to look and some how 25 of them followed me home. 

Ivealready been using Jaspers old play pen as a brooder but I had to find something for the second batch. I stole the kids toy box from the play house. Made the sides taller with some chicken wire, old window screen, and parts of a card board box. Have them in the basement for now until they get bigger. Then they go in another brooder I built out in the shed.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Our granddaughter (SO's family) is finishing up flight attendant school for American Airlines.  She just found out she will be assigned to Boston.  To save some bucks, she'll be staying with us to get started.
> 
> SO and I have been busting butt to get our basement family room converted to a bed/sitting room for her.  We spent most of today breaking up a surprisingly sturdy oak entertainment center to make room.  Picked up a TV from SO's sister and put that in place.  We're both exhausted.



How kind of you Andy to extend such an offer.  Do I see more less expensive trips to Aruba?


----------



## Dawgluver

Farmer Jon said:


> Yesterday I went and got 10 layer chicks from a local breeder. Black French copper marans. Kind of a show chicken and a little pricey at $5 apiece. I wanted to add a little variety to my rode island reds. View attachment 26254
> 
> So then today I find out the farm store has broilers in. (meat birds).I went there just to look and some how 25 of them followed me home. View attachment 26255
> 
> Ivealready been using Jaspers old play pen as a brooder but I had to find something for the second batch. I stole the kids toy box from the play house. Made the sides taller with some chicken wire, old window screen, and parts of a card board box. Have them in the basement for now until they get bigger. Then they go in another brooder I built out in the shed.View attachment 26256




Cute chicks, FJ!  And very innovative brooders!  

Not sure I could eat something I raised though.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Yesterday I went and got 10 layer chicks from a local breeder. Black French copper marans. Kind of a show chicken and a little pricey at $5 apiece. I wanted to add a little variety to my rode island reds. View attachment 26254
> 
> So then today I find out the farm store has broilers in. (meat birds).I went there just to look and some how 25 of them followed me home. View attachment 26255
> 
> Ivealready been using Jaspers old play pen as a brooder but I had to find something for the second batch. I stole the kids toy box from the play house. Made the sides taller with some chicken wire, old window screen, and parts of a card board box. Have them in the basement for now until they get bigger. Then they go in another brooder I built out in the shed.View attachment 26256



I hate living in the city. Can't have chicks or any other farm animal.  

Jon, do you let any of your hens brood on a nest? And what are you going to do if you end up with too many roosters?


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...Do I see more less expensive trips to Aruba?



No, I don't think so.  I'm pretty much done with Aruba.  Gonna be selling the timeshare.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very inventive ideas you got there, Jon!  Best wishes to you, I hope the chickies not only do well, but thrive. 

Andy, congrats on your granddaughter's accomplishment!  That's great that she'll be based nearby.  You and SO are fortunate to have a basement that you can convert into a granddaughter-cave.  She'll need that, what with the hours she'll probably be keeping. 

Dawg...glad you like your new vacuum cleaner.  I'll keep the Dyson in mind when I need to replace my Shark...so far I love it.  My daughter has a years old heavy duty Oreck - man does that thing suck.


----------



## Cheryl J

Almost 8:30 here, headed for the recliner to snuggle up with kitty and fall asleep find a movie. Nighty, all.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Addie said:


> I hate living in the city. Can't have chicks or any other farm animal.
> 
> Jon, do you let any of your hens brood on a nest? And what are you going to do if you end up with too many roosters?


I'm still waiting for one to go broody. I would be ecstatic if one of them hatched out a clutch. My ducks and goose have nests but nobody is sitting. I dont know what is going on there.

If I end up with too many roosters I will try to sell them. Being they are kind of a fancy bird. Otherwise they will be soup next winter.


----------



## Addie

I have two medical appointments this morning and apartment inspections are also happening today. I have been up all night. By the time I get home, it will be more than 24 hours straight without any sleep. If I crash after I get home, they will just have to inspect while I sleep through it.


----------



## Andy M.

Having kitchen faucet problems.  First the faucet drips and the hose for the separate sprayer sprung a leak so if I turn on the water, it leaks into the cabinet under the sink.  

Delta has a lifetime warranty so all I have to do is call and they send replacement parts.  I called yesterday and asked them to overnight the parts.  The rep told me it would be cheaper to get the parts at Lowes or Home Depot.  Got the right parts (it took two trips) and installed them for the faucet drip.  That worked.  

THEN I discovered the hose leak and called Delta back.  They will send me the replacement spray/hose and other parts.  I asked for overnight shipping.  The parts are not in stock so they will send them in 7-10 days!  Meanwhile, no kitchen sink.  If I run the water the hose pours water under the sink.

Tomorrow I'm going to try clamping off the hose above the break and see if that works for 7-10 days.  

We had invited SO's sister and BIL for dinner tomorrow but had to call it off.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> No, I don't think so.  I'm pretty much done with Aruba.  Gonna be selling the timeshare.



I am sorry to hear that. You and SO have always looked forward to it.


----------



## Addie

At one this afternoon I got a real heavy pounding on my door. I thought it was maintenance coming to do some repairs. There stood my two granddaughters and the SO of the oldest. They were the very last people I would have listed as visitors. I was shocked to say the least!!! We had a great visit. Although one of GD'S gave me some sad news. It seems she has an abusive boyfriend and is afraid of him. Pirate was here when she was telling me. 

Now I have always told my kids that FAMILY always comes first. I have the feeling she will be looking for a new boyfriend soon and he will be in jail. Or will be smart enough to move to another state far away from my granddaughter.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Going to a boat sports and travel show with some friends then out to eat. NO KIDS TODAY!


----------



## CakePoet

We have been off to the farm up the road and gotten  milk. This milk is amazing, just as fat as the cow produce, in summer it will be fatter but for now it is lovely, that I hate my lactose intolerance.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm listening to baseball!  So it's only pre-season and it doesn't count, but it's baseball! I hope this year is just a wee bit better than last year. Ya know, just one more win...

I suppose it's time I stop playing on the computer *sigh* and go cook. I have 3# of ground sirloin I'll cook off and freeze for when I have room in the freezer for tubs of spaghetti sauce (I have room only for the cooked meat...), a 3# chuck I'll slow-cook for a few meals of barbacoa (also being squeezed into the freezer), and a small pork loin for the Classic Pork Stew I mentioned in last night's dinner thread (that will be tomorrow's supper). When I'm done prepping that, I'll make our dinner for tonight...unless I beg for carry-out!  Just kidding. We won't be eating someone else's cooking until I "pay off" my new kitchen toys.


----------



## Cheryl J

I like to advance cook for the freezer too, CG.  Should be able to start doing that again soon, now that I've made a sizable dent in what's already in there. Yay! 

As for what's happening now, I just grabbed myself a bowl of butter pecan ice cream, and ready to kick back in the recliner and find something to watch on the tube. Kind of tired this evening.


----------



## Addie

Pirate made supper while I cut the meat off a 7bone piece of meat to make beef stew tomorrow. Plus I had a small packet of cut up stew meat that I took out to thaw. He wants to put taters in it, I want noodles. Since he will be doing the cooking, I have the feeling he will get his way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ooo, I wish we had a carton of butter pecan ice cream, Cheryl. With only two servings left, since I could use the room in the freezer! 

If I want to fit any of the stew in the freezer, I'm going to have to take an old juice bottle out to make room...


----------



## Dawgluver

Now you two just quit it.  We don't keep ice cream here for a reason. I'd eat it all.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> I like to advance cook for the freezer too, CG.  Should be able to start doing that again soon, now that I've made a sizable dent in what's already in there. Yay!



I like _the idea_ of cooking stuff and freezing it for later, but in practice, I generally don't eat the cooked stuff I froze. I don't honestly know why. I just know if I make a big batch of something, I better eat it, or give it away, because once it goes to the freezer, I may as well consider it thrown away. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

How many freezers do you have?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> How many freezers do you have?



One. It is the left side of my 23 year old kenmore side-by-side. If I had more freezer space, I would just have more space for food to waste. I know myself. I used to deny what I knew about myself, but I am finally starting to accept it. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

You need a spouse. My wife decides when I've frozen something too long.

God, I miss Bolas and Harry. They would have never let me get away with a statement like that.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> You need a spouse. My wife decides when I've frozen something too long.
> 
> God, I miss Bolas and Harry. They would have never let me get away with a statement like that.



I had a spouse. She was not one to throw anything away. I had to throw things away while she was out of the house. Most of the time, she never noticed what I threw away, as long as I kept my mouth shut. If she did notice something was missing, I just played dumb. I'm quite good at that. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

I think I married your twin sister.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I am laying here on the only day I get to sleep in.  Not sleeping in.

The dog wanted out at 2:30, My kid came in around 6:30 saying the horses got out and I need to fix the fence, which was OK because I was dreaming that I had just been in the back of a truck that flipped over and was now under water.  Then the dog wanted out again at 7, but it was raining so he wanted right back in.  So then I decided to lay here a while until I need to get up and fix the fence, feed the dog, drive 30 minutes to a client's house to look at a job, then hopefully figure out what to do for tonight's dinner.  Maybe pork ribs in the smoker, or chicken on the grill.

Or let my wife cook.  I'm tired.  lol


----------



## CakePoet

caseydog: My exmotherinlaw was that way, when she and FIL was on holiday me and the  her mum cleaned the fridge, freezer and  pantry.

Then we replaced things you do need with new ones.  

She only noticed when she  used oregano and pepper in her  pasta sauce, it got a very strong taste compared to her oregano from 1972,  yes this was 1998...


----------



## Farmer Jon

Goose layed an egg out of the nest this morning so I'm cooking it for supper. This along with a few duck eggs. This is a 10 inch pan.


----------



## Farmer Jon

caseydog said:


> I like _the idea_ of cooking stuff and freezing it for later, but in practice, I generally don't eat the cooked stuff I froze. I don't honestly know why. I just know if I make a big batch of something, I better eat it, or give it away, because once it goes to the freezer, I may as well consider it thrown away.
> 
> CD


I freeze a lot of soups. I can mostly but you can't can noodle soups. So I generally freeze them. Other than that I don't like leftovers. And its fun watching the cats and chickens fight over them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Bucky....I miss Bolas and Harry too, and think of them often.  I hope they're doing OK and having fun with life. Would be nice to see them check in. 

Vinylhanger...sounds like you have a busy life what with the horses and fences and all!  Hopefully you'll get a morning of sleeping in soon. 

Jon...those eggs are some beauties.  

CD...I love cooking up a big ham, or a pork shoulder roast etc., and portioning it out in vacuum sealed bags for the freezer.  I cook for one most of the time, and it's great to have those goodies on hand for so many different meals. I have to be careful because I don't have a lot of freezer room either.  But it sure is nice to be able to grab a little packet of ham for a split pea soup, or pulled pork for a couple of sammies....or chopped chicken for soup or casseroles....or....or....
=============

It's a little after 10PM now and I'm close to heading for bed.  I have a 7AM coffee date with a girlfriend I haven't seen in a while, which means I have to be up by 6.   Early morning is the only time she can make it.  I'm usually up pretty early, but not used to getting presentable enough to head out the door to a public place that early.   Nighty night, all!


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> I freeze a lot of soups. I can mostly but you can't can noodle soups. So I generally freeze them. Other than that I don't like leftovers. And its fun watching the cats and chickens fight over them.



It is almost impossible to make a small amount of any kind of soup. And, one person can only eat even the best homemade soup for a certain number of days. So, it goes into the freezer, AKA the cold chamber of death, in my house. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

All the soups I make except one are large quantities with the intent I will freeze most of them future meals.  On a night when you don't feel like cooking or am running late, I take a couple of servings of soup out of the freezer, toss them into the microwave and I have dinner.  A fresh baguette and some butter or olive oil makes a good meal.

There are some things that go into my freezer to die but most don't.


----------



## Chef Munky

Having a cup of coffee, might have two.It's     going to be a long day.

Our truck has been stalling.NOT a good thing to happen on the freeway.
Joyrides like that aren't funny.They could have been in my younger days, but only if it was my parents car.
Play dumb after the discovery.

Son and I are grinding up some Elk and beef for burgers.
Package up some stew meats and making breakfast sausage today.

*Update on Mr Munky*
He's still in extensive therapy several times a week.
Getting back his independence to the point he's now able to drive again.
I think he tossed out the handicapped placard card. He's doing well.

Munky Badger.


----------



## Alix

I'm at work. For a brief moment it is QUIET and I have a minute to think. I'm going to lurk around here and see what's been happening. I've already had WAY too much coffee and need to run around, but this is more fun!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Alix*, glad to know you think we're still fun around here! 



Chef Munky said:


> ...*Update on Mr Munky*
> He's still in extensive therapy several times a week.
> Getting back his independence to the point he's now able to drive again.
> I think he tossed out the handicapped placard card. He's doing well....


This is such good news, *Munky*! I am so happy for you and your family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> *Update on Mr Munky*
> He's still in extensive therapy several times a week.
> Getting back his independence to the point he's now able to drive again.
> I think he tossed out the handicapped placard card. He's doing well.
> 
> Munky Badger.



That is so good to see!  I am very happy for you and yours right now!


----------



## caseydog

CakePoet said:


> caseydog: My exmotherinlaw was that way, when she and FIL was on holiday me and the  her mum cleaned the fridge, freezer and  pantry.
> 
> Then we replaced things you do need with new ones.
> 
> She only noticed when she  used oregano and pepper in her  pasta sauce, it got a very strong taste compared to her oregano from 1972,  yes this was 1998...



My mother-in-law was a fantastic cook, although she didn't cook anything healthy. It was awesome food, but I'd gain five pounds in a weekend at her house. 

As for her kitchen, I had no doubt she was my wife's mom. Her fridge had any number of "science projects" in it at any given time. 

My wife could not resist a bargain, so we would end up with food we were never going to eat because it was "on sale." I would try to reason with her, like telling her she just drove home with cheap food we are not going to eat in her new Mercedes. In one ear, and out the other. It is not a bargain if you eventually throw it away. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

Caseydog: same with my  ex mother in law.. tons and tons of food never eaten.


----------



## GotGarlic

We harvested some honey today - got almost a gallon from four frames. 

Now we're cleaning the oven. DH put the scrap honeycomb on a paper-towel-covered rack over a roasting pan with a few inches of water in it in a low oven, to melt the wax. Then we cool it and it floats on top of the water for easy removal. 

Unfortunately, some of the wax ended up on the bottom of the oven. I forgot about the wax, started heating the oven to proof some bread for dinner and OMG, the smoke! So now we're airing out the house and set the oven to 550F to clean it. 

Did I mention that the electronic panel isn't working properly? So the self-cleaning cycle won't turn on, hence the high heat. We'll see how this works out. 

Meanwhile, here's our freshly harvested honey


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> CD...I love cooking up a big ham, or a pork shoulder roast etc., and portioning it out in vacuum sealed bags for the freezer.  I cook for one most of the time, and it's great to have those goodies on hand for so many different meals. I have to be careful because I don't have a lot of freezer room either.  But it sure is nice to be able to grab a little packet of ham for a split pea soup, or pulled pork for a couple of sammies....or chopped chicken for soup or casseroles....or....or....



I do put things like leftover ham in the freezer, vacuum sealed, and use them for future cooks, like bean and ham soup. It is finished meals that never seem to make it out of the freezer. Once I make that bean and ham soup, I eat it and give some away, as much as possible.

CD


----------



## Addie

That honey looks so good GG.

Right now I am on load two of three on laundry. Two whites and one colored. I didn't realize just how much had piled up on me. 

I also got my HUGE box from Jet today. It wasn't my full order. More to come Monday. You just have to love living here in this building. I suppose it is the same in any building of this size. Because I get a monthly order from them, everyone who was downstairs wants to know how I can afford these package every month. I just smile a lot. It is a lot cheaper than buying these articles in the supermarket. And I don't have to lug them home.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, nice honey harvest, *GG*! I can just imagine how delicious it is. 

*CD*...I'm sure the recipients really appreciate your overstock! My lovely neighbors and I share food quite often. It's fun, and we enjoy sharing recipes along with the food. 
--------------------
Right now I've got some short ribs browning on the stovetop for tonight's dinner, and a pork shoulder roast slowly simmering in the Nesco.  I'll shred it when it's done and cooled off, then portion it out into vacuum seal bags for the freezer.  I'll probably give some to my bachelor brother, and keep some for pulled pork tacos and sandwiches with BBQ sauce and caramelized onions on French rolls....so many possibilities.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> That honey looks so good GG.
> 
> Right now I am on load two of three on laundry. Two whites and one colored. I didn't realize just how much had piled up on me.
> 
> I also got my HUGE box from Jet today. It wasn't my full order. More to come Monday. You just have to love living here in this building. I suppose it is the same in any building of this size. Because I get a monthly order from them, *everyone who was downstairs wants to know how I can afford these package every month. I just smile a lot. It is a lot cheaper than buying these articles in the supermarket. And I don't have to lug them home.*


 
I'm wondering why you don't share your shopping info with the other residents, Addie?  Many of them would probably really benefit from that, too.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> I'm wondering why you don't share your shopping info with the other residents, Addie?  Many of them would probably really benefit from that, too.



I believe she did when she first started using that service.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

It was laundry day here, as well, with more to do. 

I sent a pair of walker shoes back to amazon and 
made a run to the store for burger buns. It started
to rain so will pan fry the burger.

I was looking at my online hometown paper, in Iowa,
and saw that the man that hired me for my first job
in high school passed so wrote a note on the funeral
home site. My first job was stocking shelves and carrying 
out groceries at a Red Owl store. Life was so much simpler
then.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> We harvested some honey today - got almost a gallon from four frames...


That's a nice harvest, GG! I still have some of the honey you gave to us. I've been using it with oatmeal or yoghurt. So Good! Thanks again. 

BTW, I pick up a little citrus taste. Any idea what might be adding that flavor? Whatever it is, it's all good.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's a nice harvest, GG! I still have some of the honey you gave to us. I've been using it with oatmeal or yoghurt. So Good! Thanks again.
> 
> BTW, I pick up a little citrus taste. Any idea what might be adding that flavor? Whatever it is, it's all good.


Thanks! I detect a citrus flavor, too, but I have no idea where it came from. We have no citrus trees in the neighborhood that I know of. I do have lemon balm in my herb garden, but I really doubt it's enough to flavor the amount of honey we harvested last fall. 

In any case, I'm glad you're enjoying it! [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good stuff! Maybe we could get a fill-up on our little jar this coming November???

***************

I'm trying to get used to my new Samsung G5 phone, two models up from the old one. So. Many. Changes! By the time I get it just right, it will be old and breaking down...


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I believe she did when she first started using that service.



Thank you Andy. I did. And a few more folks were interested in looking into it. I know Princess does.


----------



## Addie

I just finished folding three loads of laundry. Pirate folded about two articles. I took one look and told him to go sit down. I don't know why, but I am fussy about how my laundry is folded. I think it may come from the time I spent working in a hospital. It was folded so that you could grab just one article or more. If you had to count, you could see exactly how many were on the cart. 

Tomorrow I have to finish cleaning the oven. Then prepare the chicken for roasting. It has been years since I have made a stuffed roasted chicken. I picked up a Manager's Special roasting chicken. could have put it in the freezer, but I have a hankering for it. 

I did clean the door earlier tonight. I asked Spike about taking the outside of the door off so I could clean between the two pieces of glass. Well we can forget that plan. I got a five minute lecture about all that was involved and the cost if I screwed it up. So then I ask about the possibility of spraying a little bit of the oven cleaner down the holes in the top of the door. I figured it could run out the holes in the bottom. Or I could then pour water down to rise out the oven cleaner. Oh dear. When am I ever going to learn to keep my mouth shut!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I'm wondering why you don't share your shopping info with the other residents, Addie?  Many of them would probably really benefit from that, too.



Because there are only two computers in this building. Me and another person who uses his computer for religious purposes. And I certainly am not going to be taking their orders. I am not a clearing house for the building. They have children who have computers in their own homes. They see the name right on the boxes when they are delivered. They could tell their kids about it. Let them do something for their parents. 

I don't mind looking up SS information for them. Or printing out information about a drug they are taking. I do enough for them. Let their kids step up and do something for them, for a change. 

Also, you do have to be careful here with the elderly. If I were to order a cleaning compound or some other item, and the person became allergic to it, or some other harm, I would be responsible for that. That may sound mean to a lot of you, but it is a position I do not wish to find myself in. 

Any other questions?


----------



## medtran49

Yesterday, I mixed up the spice/cure for a pork belly/pork loin porchetta, rolled and tied them up.  With the rest of the pork belly, I put a cure on it for pork belly buns, going to try a new recipe that braises the pork belly, instead of dry roasting it like Momofuku's recipe.  The cure involves a lot more ingredients as well, including star anise, cinnamon, coriander, fennel, sugar, salt, etc.


----------



## CakePoet

Having a long conversation with a red bucket...  My husband  tried to cook yesterday and well he said we need to have stash of emergency food for times like this.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good stuff! Maybe we could get a fill-up on our little jar this coming November???



Absolutely!


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Having a *long conversation with a red bucket*...  My husband  tried to cook yesterday and well he said we need to have stash of emergency food for times like this.


Does that mean you aren't feeling well?


----------



## CakePoet

Yeah I am not well but I am getting better,  hubby is trying to cook using me as all knowing cookbook , sadly my good ear is  blocked and  I can barely hear him, it getting interesting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Well, I'm family-ed out.  Just got home from PA.  Too many old people and little kids, along with a crazy BIL.  DH's parents have been married since dinosaurs walked the earth, and there was a major celebration.

We had an interesting flight on the last leg of the trip.  I've never heard flight attendants and pilots screaming "Get off the plane as quickly as you can!  Leave your luggage!"  I got half of my hair washed on the flight bridge.  Tornadoes in the area.  They made us stay in the restroom area after we all got half of our hair washed.

Too dark to see what the damage is, but a bunch of evergreen branches were lining our driveway when we finally pulled in.  Our neighbor did tell us our house was still standing.  It is.


----------



## Farmer Jon

All kinds of stuff going on. Taking my boy on a collage visit today. Finished up my smoker yesterday. Well not completely done but its usable and I work the bugs out. A good friend of mine had both legs amputated due to diabetes. I got a couple guys together to build him a wheel chair ramp. Next week we have to go to Ohio. My wifes aunt is in a nursing home and has to sell the house. She didnt have any children its up to my wife and her cousin and other aunt to do everything. This should be fun. She was a horder. At one time she had a lot of money so we have to sort throuh and determin what is high end stuff and whats dime store junk.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> All kinds of stuff going on. Taking my boy on a collage visit today. Finished up my smoker yesterday. Well not completely done but its usable and I work the bugs out. A good friend of mine had both legs amputated due to diabetes. I got a couple guys together to build him a wheel chair ramp. Next week we have to go to Ohio. My wifes aunt is in a nursing home and has to sell the house. She didnt have any children its up to my wife and her cousin and other aunt to do everything. This should be fun. She was a horder. At one time she had a lot of money so we have to sort throuh and determin what is high end stuff and whats dime store junk.



Wow, that does sound like you do have a lot going on. Just how many colleges are you going to be visiting with him? 

Are you going be going with your wife to help, or become a temporary stay-at-home dad to hold down the fort?


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Wow, that does sound like you do have a lot going on. Just how many colleges are you going to be visiting with him?
> 
> Are you going be going with your wife to help, or become a temporary stay-at-home dad to hold down the fort?



Addie, Farmer Jon said "College". Not College's.
He also said "We" meaning he's going to.

Reading Farmer Jon's posts I'm wondering why you asked him if he's going to be a "Temporary stay at home Dad?" Far from it in my own humbled opinion. 
Do you have issues with stay at hone Dad's as well?


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie, Farmer Jon said "College". Not College's.
> He also said "We" meaning he's going to.
> 
> Reading Farmer Jon's posts I'm wondering why you asked him if he's going to be a "Temporary stay at home Dad?" Far from it in my own humbled opinion.
> Do you have issues with stay at hone Dad's as well?



I did read his post. In this part of the country, most high school children apply for entrance to more than one college starting in April or May. How many acceptance letters they get back can vary. So why would the rules change just because of the location of the family? 

Jon stated that his "wife, her cousin and her aunt" were going to sort things out. Since those three are family members and are related to the confined relative, what would be the purpose of Jon going? Remember, they have a small child at home. Are they going to pay to have someone care for the home and child while both parents are absent? 

I have nothing against stay-at home fathers. I think it is great that any man take the time to learn about their child. Specially when they are small. The little ones are the most fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> I did read his post. In this part of the country, most high school children apply for entrance to more than one college starting in April or May. How many acceptance letters they get back can vary. So why would the rules change just because of the location of the family?
> 
> Jon stated that his "wife, her cousin and her aunt" were going to sort things out. Since those three are family members and are related to the confined relative, *what would be the purpose of Jon going?* Remember, they have a small child at home. Are they going to pay to have someone care for the home and child while both parents are absent?
> 
> I have nothing against stay-at home fathers. I think it is great that any man take the time to learn about their child. Specially when they are small. The little ones are the most fun.


 
Umm....Addie.  Maybe Jon would like to be involved in the selection process of his son's college?  Also, the trip to check out college(s) and the Ohio trip are separate.  Plus, how they arrange to make the trips and whether or not they pay to have someone in the home while they're gone is really none of your business.  (btw, they have more than one small child at home...)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, earlier in that post Jon said "Next week WE have to go to Ohio". Sounds like a family road trip to me! It's possible their schools have a week long break at that time.

Farmer Jon, what part of Ohio are you going to? We moved from one county south of Cleveland in 2000, but still consider Ohio "home". Our kids still live there. He's in Akron, she's near Canton. Miss them both dearly...


----------



## Cheryl J

Farmer Jon said:


> All kinds of stuff going on. Taking my boy on a collage visit today. Finished up my smoker yesterday. Well not completely done but its usable and I work the bugs out. A good friend of mine had both legs amputated due to diabetes. I got a couple guys together to build him a wheel chair ramp. Next week we have to go to Ohio. My wifes aunt is in a nursing home and has to sell the house. She didnt have any children its up to my wife and her cousin and other aunt to do everything. This should be fun. She was a horder. At one time she had a lot of money so we have to sort throuh and determin what is high end stuff and whats dime store junk.


 
Jon...I'm so sorry to hear about your friend.  It's wonderful that you've arranged the help to build him a wheelchair ramp.  He's lucky to have you as a friend. 

Will be thinking of you and your family as you deal with the cleanup and sale of your wife's aunt's home.  That's a rough one.  Best wishes to you for a safe trip.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I did read his post. In this part of the country, most high school children apply for entrance to more than one college starting in April or May. How many acceptance letters they get back can vary. So why would the rules change just because of the location of the family?



High school students typically visit colleges *before* applying to help them decide which schools they want to apply to.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Well, I'm family-ed out. Just got home from PA. Too many old people and little kids, along with a crazy BIL. DH's parents have been married since dinosaurs walked the earth, and there was a major celebration.
> 
> We had an interesting flight on the last leg of the trip. I've never heard flight attendants and pilots screaming "Get off the plane as quickly as you can! Leave your luggage!" I got half of my hair washed on the flight bridge. Tornadoes in the area. They made us stay in the restroom area after we all got half of our hair washed.
> 
> Too dark to see what the damage is, but a bunch of evergreen branches were lining our driveway when we finally pulled in. Our neighbor did tell us our house was still standing. It is.


 
 How terrifying!  I hope by the time daylight arrived that you didn't find too much damage.  Glad you and everyone on the flight are OK!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> How terrifying!  I hope by the time daylight arrived that you didn't find too much damage.  Glad you and everyone on the flight are OK!




Thanks, Cheryl.  Our little town had a lot of tornado damage!  Not too far away from us.  Some houses destroyed, a chimney fell into a church and destroyed the biggest pipe organ in the state.  Thank goodness nobody was hurt.  

DH insisted on driving home from the airport, (I'd suggested staying over in a hotel) but by then the tornado had passed and it was just raining.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, Cheryl.  Our little town had a lot of tornado damage!  Not too far away from us.  Some houses destroyed, a chimney fell into a church and destroyed the biggest pipe organ in the state.  Thank goodness nobody was hurt.
> 
> DH insisted on driving home from the airport, (I'd suggested staying over in a hotel) but by then the tornado had passed and it was just raining.



My first thought was why in the world they landed in that.  One time when DD was under 1, we flew to Chicago because my then husband was there for a while working.  We arrived in the middle of a bad storm and could actually see tornadoes off in the distance.  We had to circle at high altitude for nearly an hour after our arrival waiting for the storm to move on and/or wear itself out.


----------



## Dawgluver

medtran49 said:


> My first thought was why in the world they landed in that.  One time when DD was under 1, we flew to Chicago because my then husband was there for a while working.  We arrived in the middle of a bad storm and could actually see tornadoes off in the distance.  We had to circle at high altitude for nearly an hour after our arrival waiting for the storm to move on and/or wear itself out.




Our pilot was amazing.  The tornadic conditions apparently hit shortly after we landed.  We live 35 minutes away from the airport.  He and the crew got a standing ovation after they let us out of the restrooms.

It was kind of funny, lots of men in the lady's room.


----------



## caseydog

I'm just sitting here contemplating how mountains get made from mole hills on the internet. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> Our pilot was amazing.  The tornadic conditions apparently hit shortly after we landed.  We live 35 minutes away from the airport.  He and the crew got a standing ovation after they let us out of the restrooms.
> 
> It was kind of funny, lots of men in the lady's room.



Glad you are okay! Sounds like timing worked in your favor. 

Funny coincidence... last year I was driving from Dallas to Houston and encountered a storm. A small (maybe an F1, but just barely) tornado crossed I-45 and just missed me in my car. The coincidence is that I was driving to Houston to celebrate my parent's 60th anniversary. 

Something to consider if you are invited to an anniversary party for old couples. They seem to draw tornadoes. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

caseydog said:


> Glad you are okay! Sounds like timing worked in your favor.
> 
> Funny coincidence... last year I was driving from Dallas to Houston and encountered a storm. A small (maybe an F1, but just barely) tornado crossed I-45 and just missed me in my car. The coincidence is that I was driving to Houston to celebrate my parent's 60th anniversary.
> 
> Something to consider if you are invited to an anniversary party for old couples. They seem to draw tornadoes.
> 
> CD




Thanks!  You may be on to something, CD.  DH's parents celebrated their 70th.  Sharp as tacks.  They take a lot of pills and FIL uses a cane, but they live independently and stumble around just fine.

Tornado was at home.


----------



## caseydog

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks!  You may be on to something, CD.  DH's parents celebrated their 70th.  Sharp as tacks.  They take a lot of pills and FIL uses a cane, but they live independently and stumble around just fine.
> 
> Tornado was at home.



My little town of Mack, Ohio got hit by an F5 tornado on April 3, 1974. That date is etched in my mind. It missed our house (just some flying debris damage), but we came out of the basement to a totally different neighborhood. 

As bad as that was, I photographed Bolivar Peninsula a few days after Hurricane Ike hit, and that made our F5 tornado look weak. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Casey*, I remember that! Up by us it was known as "The Xenia tornado". My SIL and her husband had just moved back to the Cleveland area the previous September, but they had been living in Kettering while he finished off his college at UD. 

Tornadoes are less common up here, but there was a doozy in 2011. That was a hellacious year: Tornado on June 1st, carving a path of destruction through the central part of MA, staying on the ground for about 34 continuous miles, thankfully lifting up about 3 air-miles from our house. Hurricane Irene in August, partially taking down a huge (and huge-bill-to-remove) tree in our woods. October brought "Snolloween", with about 6 or 7 inches and a 63-hour power outage for us. And the worst personal "storm" of all - Himself getting laid off in November. Lousy year...



Dawgluver said:


> ...We had an interesting flight on the last leg of the trip.  I've never heard flight attendants and pilots screaming "Get off the plane as quickly as you can!  Leave your luggage!"  I got half of my hair washed on the flight bridge.  Tornadoes in the area.  They made us stay in the restroom area after we all got half of our hair washed...


Don't know how I missed this, but I'm glad you "Arrived Alive" in the words of previous Florida license plates. Such excitement you don't need when flying! I'm glad you guys got home fine and that your home is unscathed.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Casey*, I remember that! Up by us it was known as "The Xenia tornado". My SIL and her husband had just moved back to the Cleveland area the previous September, but they had been living in Kettering while he finished off his college at UD.



Ours was the same day as the Xenia tornado, but was not the same one. Ours is called the Saylor Park tornado. They both happened at almost the same time. I believe that the Xenia tornado came just after the Saylor Park tornado. 

The Xenia tornado hit Xenia dead on, and killed a lot of people, around 30, IIRC. The Saylor Park tornado killed 4 people, IIRC. 

There were about 150 tornadoes that day from Ohio to Mississippi. 30 of them were F5 tornadoes. It is known as the tornado outbreak of 1974. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOHkyM6CC-c

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

We just went to one collage. He is already accepted. Its a trade school. The best in the state. He will be learning auto mechanics.  I was impressed with everything. And a little jealous. 
Yes I'm going with my wife to Ohio. I hope everything goes smooth. Her cousins hubby is a spoiled frat boy type that only cares about money and likes things done his way. A real A hole. They would sell and toss out everything. My wife is very sentimental and emotional. There are things she will hold on to for no apparent reason. And I'm a red neck that that don't care to speak my mind. Not my family not my place to say what should be done. But my wife knows I have her back. So might be interesting. I will have to bite my tongue some but should be fine. The jerk probably wont be there anyway. He don't like to get his hands dirty.


----------



## CakePoet

I am pissed off.  I am still ill, we are still kidfree and we cant even cuddle , because my husband has to stay well. I am just pissed of, no cuddles, no fun no nothing.

I cant even cook.


----------



## Farmer Jon

CakePoet said:


> I am pissed off.  I am still ill, we are still kidfree and we cant even cuddle , because my husband has to stay well. I am just pissed of, no cuddles, no fun no nothing.
> 
> I cant even cook.


Take a long hot bath and relax.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get everything in order in case my surgery goes through tomorrow. It is just a routine hernia repair; however, I am scheduled in a spot for any emergency surgeries so I can be bumped right up to last minute. I am scheduled for noon but could wait until as late as 6 pm. They are filling the spots with general surgeries so the OR's don't remain empty if nothing comes in. But it is a risk for me as I will then be placed behind people who have already been scheduled.

I am doing some house cleaning, baking and, meal prep to help TB while I recuperate over the weekend. He is off this week but goes back to work on Monday. I should be able to look after myself by then but will still not be able to do a lot of bending and no lifting.

I am treating myself to a haircut this afternoon seeing as I haven't been able to get out for months to have it done.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Bulding sides on the car trailer getting ready to go to Cincinnati to clean out my wifes aunts house. I don't know if we will bring anything home or not. Don't hurt to be prepared.
I Was going to go build a wheelchair ramp for a buddy of mine today but he found a company that helps low income people with that. So don't have to worry about that. I do have to reinforce his steps and install a hand railing. A carpenter friend of mine and I are going to go inspect it tomorrow and come up with a game plan for that. 
I finally broke down and bought a tailgator for the camper. So we can have dish network anywhere we go. That's not camping you say? No kidding, I don't camp. I RV.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting ready to grind up a pork shoulder and make some bratwurst and Italian sausage. Then DH decides he's hungry, so I have to wait for him to finish making something to eat to get his butt out of my way!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm getting ready to grind up a pork shoulder and make some bratwurst and Italian sausage. Then DH decides he's hungry, so I have to wait for him to finish making something to eat to get his butt out of my way!



Tell him to hurry up or you'll add his butt to the shoulder...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tell him to hurry up or you'll add his butt to the shoulder...


----------



## Caslon

Anyone made homemade pest traps for mosquitos?  Supposedly, you cut a 2 liter plastic soda bottle in half, pour in some water, sugar and yeast in the bottom half. You take the cut off top spout part and insert it upside down into the lower half that has the fermenting yeast soup in it.  The yeast fermenting releases CO2 which mosquitoes are attracted to.  They fly down into the inverted-inserted spout part to get to the CO2 soup but don't have the brains to fly out the entry hole they flew in to.  They drown.

BTW, the mosquito is responsible for more deaths than all the wars that ever were.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

I can't stop crying!
I was sitting here and all of a sudden I hear two male owls "hooting" back and forth... and then the faint cry of a female.
The tears started and they won't stop!
For me, the Pueo is my Aumakua or in my Native Hawaiian Culture, the Owl is my Guardian.
NOW I feel like this is my home, that was the first time that I've heard the Pueo!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You are blessed. 

Isn't is an awesome sound? We have Barred Owls and Screech Owls in the area and have heard them both. When Himself's parents built in Cape Coral FL, the area was very new. They were one of just a few houses in their neighborhood, and a family of burrow owls lived in a hole two lot up from their home. So tiny and cute!

Cornell University has a great site with bird information. You'd probably enjoy the bird calls and songs section. Don't stay up too late! 

*All About Birds - Songs and Calls*


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> I finally broke down and bought a tailgator for the camper. So we can have dish network anywhere we go. That's not camping you say? No kidding, I don't camp. I RV.



I grew up camping. When I was young and unbreakable, I backpacked into the woods. Then I moved on to car camping when I got married. Then, I bought a teardrop camper when I got divorced, that I sold to build a teardrop of my own design. I sold that one, too. Made a nice profit on it. 

I still have a top shelf tent, and car camp a couple times a year. 

Psycho-poodle hates camping. Camping with your dog is a very heart-warming thing, unless your dog hates camping. On a regular basis during the night, he wakes me to let me know that he wants to go home. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

I did a lot of camping as a kid.  Our Boy Scout troop went camping for weekends and had a ball, but sleeping in a tent on the ground with no heat is for younger bodies than mine.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> You are blessed.
> 
> Isn't is an awesome sound? We have Barred Owls and Screech Owls in the area and have heard them both. When Himself's parents built in Cape Coral FL, the area was very new. They were one of just a few houses in their neighborhood, and a family of burrow owls lived in a hole two lot up from their home. So tiny and cute!
> 
> Cornell University has a great site with bird information. You'd probably enjoy the bird calls and songs section. Don't stay up too late!
> 
> *All About Birds - Songs and Calls*



So many mahalos, thanks for that CG... that's a cool site!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Andy M. said:


> I did a lot of camping as a kid.  Our Boy Scout troop went camping for weekends and had a ball, but sleeping in a tent on the ground with no heat is for younger bodies than mine.


That's how I got started. In boy scouts. Good times. I will never forget it. But now I need a bed. And heat. And Air conditioning.


----------



## Andy M.

Farmer Jon said:


> That's how I got started. In boy scouts. Good times. I will never forget it. But now I need a bed. And heat. And Air conditioning.



Exactly!


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> I did a lot of camping as a kid.  Our Boy Scout troop went camping for weekends and had a ball, but sleeping in a tent on the ground with no heat is for younger bodies than mine.



My late husbands and my version of camping was to load up the station wagon with sleeping bags, inflated air mattresses strapped on top of the car, firewood, shovels, kindling, paper, matches, marshmallows, tent, food in a cooler, beer, towels for swimming, camping chairs. Drive less than a quarter of a mile to our pond, still on our property, unload the car, set up camp, go swimming, sit by the fire and crawl into the tent.  In the morning we would walk back to the house for breakfast.  Once the sun had burned off the dew, we loaded up the car and drove back to the house!


----------



## Dawgluver

Went camping back in the days of yore, pup tent.  Not anymore.


----------



## GotGarlic




----------



## Dawgluver

Ha!  That's the one I was looking for, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Ha!  That's the one I was looking for, GG!



I'm pretty sure I stole it from you, Dawg!


----------



## Kayelle

bethzaring said:


> My late husbands and my version of camping was to load up the station wagon with sleeping bags, inflated air mattresses strapped on top of the car, firewood, shovels, kindling, paper, matches, marshmallows, tent, food in a cooler, beer, towels for swimming, camping chairs. Drive less than a quarter of a mile to our pond, still on our property, unload the car, set up camp, go swimming, sit by the fire and crawl into the tent.  In the morning we would walk back to the house for breakfast.  Once the sun had burned off the dew, we loaded up the car and drove back to the house!



I love that story Beth. It reminds me of the first time my late husband and I "camped". We were just newlywed kids really, and decided we'd just build a campfire on the beach with two sleeping bags zipped together under the stars.Very romantic. Around 4am the morning fog drizzle rolled in and at daybreak the surfers were walking over us. 
We never did that again.


----------



## taxlady

When I lived in a log cabin a city friend asked if we went camping a lot. I replied, "No. I can spend all day in the woods or hike to a lake and still sleep in my own bed. Why would I want to camp? If I want a campfire I can light the wood stove or build fire right outside."


----------



## Farmer Jon

GotGarlic said:


> View attachment 26420




My windows have faced the woods in several differant states. Next summer I want to add a couple more.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> View attachment 26423
> 
> My windows have faced the woods in several differant states. Next summer I want to add a couple more.


That works! Actually, DH and I went to an RV show a few weeks ago to look around. We'd like to get one that's all in one piece and pull a car. I need access to the bathroom


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm the same way.  Spending the night in a tent, waking up and sitting in the cold while I try and cook over a fire.  No thanks.  Especially after three or four days.  yuck.

I prefer my camping at a hotel overlooking the beach and watching the ships roll by with a glass of wine and my best chick by my side.


----------



## Addie

When my sister and I had the GS Troop, we took them camping. They had inside bunks. But the girls thought it would be fun to sleep outside. They did this for two nights in a row. I took the first night, my sister, the second. That was enough for both of us. Sleeping on the ground is no fun no matter how young you may think it is.


----------



## Chef Munky

I love speel checker here.Almost typed up (Turd work) instead of yard work.
That last rain storm we had really made the weeds grow knee high over night.
Finishing up the front and back yards that I've been working on for 2 weeks ends today. Stop shaming the neighbors.They gossip.
I'm so going to sleep in tomorrow.

Maybe speel checker was right it is turd work.


----------



## Farmer Jon

GotGarlic said:


> That works! Actually, DH and I went to an RV show a few weeks ago to look around. We'd like to get one that's all in one piece and pull a car. I need access to the bathroom


Oh yes I agree. We had campers without a bathroom. Early morning trips to the outhouse are not fun. I like my own shower too. It's a little small but thats ok.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I would LOVE to have an R-Pod, the newest one with the nice big bathroom and shower in the rear, but alas, DH is not as he says a camper... I prefer to look at it as glamping or even workamping at some of the National Parks. Oh well.

As to what I'm doing...
It has been so gorgeous here in the middle of the desert this past week, temps in the mid to high 70's during the day and high 30's-low 40's over night.

I had to go to the Home Improvement store to purchase some under cabinet lights for the kitchen (I hired an electrician to come in to install them along with some pendant lights over the kitchen island) and I made my entry on this trip through the Garden Center.  I'm such a sucker!



I started my first Potted Herb Garden at our new home, YAY!
Let's hope that the over night temps don't drop too low in the next coupla weeks, or those cuties are coming the house!


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I would LOVE to have an R-Pod, the newest one with the nice big bathroom and shower in the rear, but alas, DH is not as he says a camper... I prefer to look at it as glamping or even workamping at some of the National Parks. Oh well.
> 
> As to what I'm doing...
> It has been so gorgeous here in the middle of the desert this past week, temps in the mid to high 70's during the day and high 30's-low 40's over night.
> 
> I had to go to the Home Improvement store to purchase some under cabinet lights for the kitchen (I hired an electrician to come in to install them along with some pendant lights over the kitchen island) and I made my entry on this trip through the Garden Center.  I'm such a sucker!
> 
> View attachment 26435
> 
> I started my first Potted Herb Garden at our new home, YAY!
> Let's hope that the over night temps don't drop too low in the next coupla weeks, or those cuties are coming the house!



Do you have any plastic bags from grocery shopping? Use them to cover the plants during the nights when you think they will need some protection. Gather some twigs to peg the bags down. But you do need to poke a small hole or two in the bags so that the plants can breath.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nope, not plastic Addie. The recommendation is to use fabric.

K-Girl, you can probably get away with just tucking those pots up against the house since your patio is so deep. If you want extra protection, if you have something like an old sheet that works great. Doesn't matter if it touches your plants, they'll be fine.


----------



## Andy M.

*New Rommate for Us*

Our granddaughter just graduated from American Airlines flight attendant school and has been stationed in Boston.  She will be staying with us as housing in Boston is out of sight expensive.

She and her mom (SO's daughter) are driving up from Florida today and are scheduled to arrive Sunday morning. Mom will fly home Tuesday (for free).

We're excited to have her staying with us. She's a terrific young lady and a pleasure to have around.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


>




I'm a confirmed car camping buff. I like the out-of-doors, but I want to be as comfortable as I can be while I'm liking it.

Having said that, if and when I ever qualify for federal disability, I should have a good chunk of change coming my way. Enough to buy land of my own, but not enough to put a house or anything on it. So I guess then I'll be car camping on my land for a couple of years until I save some money. I'm sort of looking forward to that, though. Of course, I can say that right now because I'm inside and it's warm. LOL



As to what I'm doing, well, I have Live PD on the computer and while I watch that (2 1/2 hours), I'll be putting in the boards for my shabby chic dollhouse. I have individual floor boards that are going on the floor and eaves of the upstairs bedroom and on the downstairs ceilings between the beams in the kitchen and living room. After that, they'll get painted a soft ivory white. When I'm done with that, I can start wallpapering.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Our granddaughter just graduated from American Airlines flight attendant school and has been stationed in Boston.  She will be staying with us as housing in Boston is out of sight expensive.
> 
> She and her mom (SO's daughter) are driving up from Florida today and are scheduled to arrive Sunday morning. Mom will fly home Tuesday (for free).
> 
> We're excited to have her staying with us. She's a terrific young lady and a pleasure to have around.



 Looks like you are going to be outnumbered. You need to get your grandson over more often to even it up. Glad to hear the happy news. And you are so right about expensive. But remember, she has to maintain a certain weight. Hope that doesn't mean you have to make special low calorie foods for her. Because if you don't, she is doomed.


----------



## Cheryl J

rodentraiser said:


> I'm a confirmed car camping buff. I like the out-of-doors, but I want to be as comfortable as I can be while I'm liking it.
> 
> Having said that, if and when I ever qualify for federal disability, I should have a good chunk of change coming my way. Enough to buy land of my own, but not enough to put a house or anything on it. So I guess then I'll be car camping on my land for a couple of years until I save some money. I'm sort of looking forward to that, though. Of course, I can say that right now because I'm inside and it's warm. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> *As to what I'm doing, well, I have Live PD on the computer and while I watch that (2 1/2 hours), I'll be putting in the boards for my shabby chic dollhouse. I have individual floor boards that are going on the floor and eaves of the upstairs bedroom and on the downstairs ceilings between the beams in the kitchen and living room. After that, they'll get painted a soft ivory white. When I'm done with that, I can start wallpapering.*


 
Sounds like a nice way to spend an evening, RR.   Would love to see pics along the way if you care to share. 

I love the outdoors as well, and used to camp with the bare minimum.....but now that I'm getting a little on up there, I'm with those who want to 'camp' with a bathroom and hot water nearby.  LOL


----------



## taxlady

I'm doing genealogy research on some of my family who are from Sweden. ArkivDigital is having a free weekend. Here's the link: http://blog.arkivdigital.net/free-access-to-arkivdigital-this-weekend-2/


----------



## Vinylhanger

I've been spending the last few evenings doing some last second pruning in the Orchard.  The trees have been neglected for probably 20 years or so.  We've done some minor pruning over the last couple of years, but it was time for some major trimming.

In addition to the pruning, we needed to get the blackberry vines out of the fruit trees.  We've tried everything, but a pair of hand clippers and a lot of patience seems to be the best way to get it done

2 more trees and we should be ready for spring... and fruit pies and cobblers and vinegar infusions and...


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> Having said that, if and when I ever qualify for federal disability, I should have a good chunk of change coming my way. Enough to buy land of my own, but not enough to put a house or anything on it.



Do you mean Social Security disability? I've been on that for four years. Let me in on the secret of how I qualify for a chunk of change.


----------



## GotGarlic

Vinylhanger said:


> 2 more trees and we should be ready for spring... and fruit pies and cobblers and vinegar infusions and...



Have you ever made a shrub? It's macerated fruit with vinegar added. This makes a base, and then you can add sparkling water, club soda or alcohol to make a refreshing drink. I just made my first and I love it. 

http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2011/06/cocktail-101-how-to-make-shrub-syrups.html


----------



## Chef Munky

Received a letter from a place (can't mention their name) saying that they had been doing some account auditing. 
They apparently owe me some money. How much, we don't know.
They didn't say.

The year that they're auditing is 2009. Why did it take so long to figure that out? I have 14 days to respond from the day it was sent.I might be able to get the form sent back in time.Not really counting on it though.It's the weekend.

We did have a feeling at the time that we were being over charged.Paid it anyways.Were talking a few thousand. Or maybe it's just a refund of 14 bucks.That would just be my luck...LOL!

I'm not really impressed that a time was given for me to respond.
Considering at the time of service they insisted that they receive their money now, like yesterday!


----------



## taxlady

They wait eight years and give you less than two weeks to respond? Sheesh. (Less than two weeks, because it's from the date they sent it, not the date you received it.)


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> They wait eight years and give you less than two weeks to respond? Sheesh. (Less than two weeks, because it's from the date they sent it, not the date you received it.)



Exactly!

That place has a a bad reputation for dirty accounting practices.
Maybe Monday I'll drive over and hand deliver it.And yes I want MY stamp back.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nope, not plastic Addie. The recommendation is to use fabric.
> 
> K-Girl, you can probably get away with just tucking those pots up against the house since your patio is so deep. If you want extra protection, if you have something like an old sheet that works great. Doesn't matter if it touches your plants, they'll be fine.



That's a good idea CG! 



Andy M. said:


> Our granddaughter just graduated from American Airlines flight attendant school and has been stationed in Boston.  She will be staying with us as housing in Boston is out of sight expensive.
> 
> She and her mom (SO's daughter) are driving up from Florida today and are scheduled to arrive Sunday morning. Mom will fly home Tuesday (for free).
> 
> We're excited to have her staying with us. She's a terrific young lady and a pleasure to have around.



WAHOO Andy!! How long will DGD be with you? And I hope she gives you guys free buddy passes in exchange for free rent


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *K-Girl*.



Andy M. said:


> Our granddaughter just graduated from American Airlines flight attendant school and has been stationed in Boston...We're excited to have her staying with us. She's a terrific young lady and a pleasure to have around.


Sounds like a wonderful opportunity for you all to spend a little time together. I wonder how much time she will be at home base, though, since she'll be making friends with pillows all over the country. 

*********************

I've been at the kitchen sink puttering, but mostly watching the antics of our friendly squirrels. When I tossed a bunch of peanuts out, I was able to flush six of them from their nests! Decided I had nearly as good a view sitting at the kitchen table when my feet said "sit down!".


----------



## Andy M.

We will have opportunities to travel in the future.  Not sure how long she's with us. We'll enjoy it while she's here.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been at the kitchen sink puttering, but mostly watching the antics of our friendly squirrels. When I tossed a bunch of peanuts out, I was able to flush six of them from their nests! Decided I had nearly as good a view sitting at the kitchen table when my feet said "sit down!".



I don't like squirrels. They try to chew their way into my attic. They never succeed, but they mess up my wood trim and the paint on the trim. 

I like to get Teddy worked up, and send him out the door to chase them off. But, I gotta' admit, this invention has my attention...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjYLRLwphcs

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*snork* CASEY! *guffaw* That is SO funny mean! *giggle*

I have to admit they drive me nuts sometimes, too, but at least they leave the house alone. The wild beasts that annoy me the most are the blue jays. They are so mean. At least they are easily frightened...as in, if I'm standing quiet at the door or window and I move the least little bit, wham! they fly off. Then the smaller birds, like titmice, get a crack at the peanuts.


----------



## Vinylhanger

GotGarlic said:


> Have you ever made a shrub? It's macerated fruit with vinegar added. This makes a base, and then you can add sparkling water, club soda or alcohol to make a refreshing drink. I just made my first and I love it.
> 
> http://drinks.seriouseats.com/2011/06/cocktail-101-how-to-make-shrub-syrups.html


That sounds yummy.  I keep threatening to make some simple syrups, but like everything else, time is short during harvest season.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds like a nice way to spend an evening, RR.   Would love to see pics along the way if you care to share.



I will post pics as soon as I get some wallpaper in.  Yesterday I just got the wood painted and I still need to do some touch  ups.




GotGarlic said:


> Do you mean Social Security disability? I've been on that for four years. Let me in on the secret of how I qualify for a chunk of change.



The way you qualify for a chunk of change is to apply for federal disability, have them take 5 years to make a decision, and live on state disability ($200/month) plus food stamps and subsidized housing in the meantime.

When the decision is finally made (if it's made in my favor), I should be getting the minimum monthly amount of federal disability back to the date I first applied. In theory, that should be about $700 for every month back to December of 2012.

BUT...the judge wants to make my disability valid as of Jan 2014 instead of 2012 when I first had my aneurysm. The lawyer then takes a cut of 25% (for basically doing nothing as far as I can tell) and then the state gets paid back for its contribution of disability for all that time, which is fair. So the amount isn't as much as you'd think it would be. 

As it is, I think I'll get back something that might buy a good used car, but no more than that. We'll see.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser, President Obama went after SS and was concerned about how long it was taking them to make a simple decision. *"Get the backlog cleaned up!" were his orders.  * 

Pirate applied a year ago and we were expecting that forever loooong period before a decision was handed down. Inside of four months he was approved and his check was in the bank in less than five days. 

Yeh, we all had heard of those waiting periods. And they did just the opposite of what the judge did to you. SS determined that he became disabled six months earlier than Pirated stated. 

He was getting SNAP so he could eat. And he was getting full benefits. The day he got his first payment it was for 'back to the day it was determined by SS that he became disabled.' He also go a notice from SNAP that he was no longer eligible for food stamps. 

During Pirate's working days, he always earned top dollar. So that first check was humongous by anyone's standards. He could have bought two new cars with it. He asked me to be his caretaker. I turned the offer down. The checks would have come to me, and I would dole out the money as I saw fit. His oldest son took on the job. Today, he receives each month, the most of any recipient can receive each month.  

So yeah. it used to take years to get your benefits. But not anymore. SS did clean up their act and you get your money and a decision a lot faster. Also we have a very large SS office right in Boston that serves the Northeast. And there are seattelights (sp?) offices throughout New England. We have one right in Chelsea that is actually within walking distance from where I live. Pirate chose to go into Boston. Waiting time was ten minutes. 

I have a girlfriend in Georgia that applied for her daughter. She hired a lawyer and it took her two years before she won her suit. You're right, the lawyer does take quite a chunk out of the first check. I think she went into shock when she saw how much he took. He did go into court and argue the case. But you can bet there is a secretary in his office or paralegal doing all the paper work. They just get their monthly paycheck. Pirate and his son were smart. No lawyer for him. Personally, what I think won his case was the fact that he fell down twice while in the office. the second time his head landed on the SS  workers arch and dang near broke her foot. He came home crying because he was so embarrassed. He hates falling down in public. But then who doesn't?


----------



## CWS4322

Ironing the Easter table cloth I picked up at the Goodwill yesterday. I am working really hard on bringing the Holidays into the house for Mom. Had a green table cloth with shamrocks on it for St. Paddy's day, got a really pretty one for their anniversary, and now I have the one with Easter bunnies on it.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Ironing the Easter table cloth I picked up at the Goodwill yesterday. I am working really hard on bringing the Holidays into the house for Mom. Had a green table cloth with shamrocks on it for St. Paddy's day, got a really pretty one for their anniversary, and now I have the one with Easter bunnies on it.



I love sitting at a table with a tablecloth on it. I had one for Thanksgiving. It was more for fall though. Colored leaves on it with matching napkins. My SIL was afraid to use the napkins. He insisted he wanted paper ones. I didn't have any. So he carefully would wipe his mouth. 

The last time I used it, he commented that the table looked like you were eating at a B&B for a romantic weekend.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> I love sitting at a table with a tablecloth on it. I had one for Thanksgiving. It was more for fall though. Colored leaves on it with matching napkins. My SIL was afraid to use the napkins. He insisted he wanted paper ones. I didn't have any. So he carefully would wipe his mouth.
> 
> The last time I used it, he commented that the table looked like you were eating at a B&B for a romantic weekend.


Everything is washable, that is what I tell my Mom when she spills on herself or the tablecloths. I just love dressing the table for her--flowers in antique vases, tablecloths, place mats, antique linen napkins, napkin rings. We have heart-shaped napkin rings for Valentine's Day, Shamrock ones for St. Paddy's Day, Poinsettia ones for Christmas. The little things mean a lot to me these days. Besides, what am going to do with all these linens?


----------



## rodentraiser

OK, I have some pics. Please excuse the bad quality - I've needed a new camera for ages now (we won't talk about how bad I am at taking the pictures).

The shadowbox is meant to hang on the wall and is each "room" is 8" wide x 5 1/2" deep. The kitchen is at the bottom, then the living room obviously, and the bedroom and the bathroom is under the roof. The rooms aren't completely finished just yet. I have to wait till the 1st in order to get some tile for the bathroom (which will be pink, by the way - really goes well with that paper) and some stain and varnish for the bedroom and living room floors and trim.

I usually go up to my friend's house on Sundays and she generously lets me use her supplies for everything else while we work (or swear) at our miniature houses.


The other house is one I'm trying to make into a shabby chic house and unfortunately, I'm really succeeding at that! 

So far I've done the kitchen, but it came out way, way pinker than I wanted. So I may change that completely.

The bathroom came out nice. That piece of paper you see in it is the tape wire that will go up the back of the shower when I'm done. I'm putting a sink up against the back and I need the tape wire so I can put a light over the sink. The shower's a little rough, but I think when I'm done, it will look nice.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> OK, I have some pics. Please excuse the bad quality - I've needed a new camera for ages now.
> 
> Here is the shadow box I've been working on



Is this an eye test? 'Cause I don't see anything!


----------



## rodentraiser

Sorry Addie. I was just figuring out how to load pictures. Here is the other house I'm working on - kitchen, bathroom, and shower stall:


----------



## rodentraiser

I thought I'd add one more picture and this is the shadowbox living room with the chair in it. Obviously, there will be more furniture in this room than a chair (when I'm rich LOL), but I wanted to see how it went with the room.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got home from Ohio yesterday. Still exhausted. Could have used another dumpster and another week.  this is the garage. The basement looked the same way. Just me my wife and one of my wifes other aunts. For Thoes of you who don't know we went to Ohio to clean out one of my wifes aunts house because she got put in a nursing home. Mouse crap everywhere. It was crazy. It still looks like we didn't do anything. I filled a 14x8x4 ft roll off dumpster all by myself while the girls sifted through everything. 

Got home to find the dog had killed 2 chickens and beat up a few more. Went and Got some fence to make a dog pen. Have to pen her up now.  It will be 80x30 so plenty of room. She got the taste for blood so don't have any other choice.  She will be able to run at night when the chickens are in the coop.

On a brighter note I stopped at tractor supply and found out they had a 75% off sale on chicks so I got 30 more.


----------



## Chef Munky

Farmer Jon said:


> Got home from Ohio yesterday. Still exhausted. Could have used another dumpster and another week. View attachment 26485 this is the garage. The basement looked the same way. Just me my wife and one of my wifes other aunts. For Thoes of you who don't know we went to Ohio to clean out one of my wifes aunts house because she got put in a nursing home. Mouse crap everywhere. It was crazy. It still looks like we didn't do anything. I filled a 14x8x4 ft roll off dumpster all by myself while the girls sifted through everything.
> 
> Got home to find the dog had killed 2 chickens and beat up a few more. Went and Got some fence to make a dog pen. Have to pen her up now.  It will be 80x30 so plenty of room. She got the taste for blood so don't have any other choice.  She will be able to run at night when the chickens are in the coop.
> 
> On a brighter note I stopped at tractor supply and found out they had a 75% off sale on chicks so I got 30 more.



We once had a dog that had a spirited nature, is a nice way to put it.She wasn't a year old yet. Still in training.I let her out one night to do her business.She didn't come when I called her.Called her name for hours.When she finally did decide to mind hours later, she came home winded, sweaty.I didn't know why until the next morning.
She had gotten into the sheeps pen and had ran one in particular around until it died.
Living around all kids of livestock.That was a huge NO-NO!
The owners knew by the condition of the lamb that it wasn't done for food.It was done for sport.She didn't eat it.

We apologized profusely.Offered to pay for the damages and the value of the Lamb.They were gracious about it. Declining our offer.We told them that we were going to find her a more suitable home. Did just that.She needed running buddies and a job she could call her own.We placed her with a loving family that truly wanted her.It all worked out.

Our other neighbor had the same problem as you.Their dog did the same thing as yours.What they did that worked was to tie the dog on lead.Stop it right at the chicken coop.They then tied the dead chicken to the dogs collar for a few days until it reeked.Broke the dog from going around the hens for life! 
Hell, it would work for me.

Good luck.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Thats normally what I would do but I was want here when it happend. M y teenage son was doing chores. He discarded the dead birds. If it happens again she will have one tied around her neck.


----------



## Chef Munky

Farmer Jon said:


> Thats normally what I would do but I was want here when it happend. M y teenage son was doing chores. He discarded the dead birds. If it happens again she will have one tied around her neck.



Mine would have done the same thing. Take care of business.
Or in my case our son's would have said "Quick!, Mom's home early! Hide the evidence!" LOL!!!! Just kidding...


----------



## Farmer Jon

Pretty much! Lol


----------



## Chef Munky

Farmer Jon said:


> Pretty much! Lol


Too funny!

I'd get a kick at watching the (finger pointing begins show) 
What they would probably say....

Oldest: "I told you to stick to the script!"
Youngest "You didn't pay me enough! STUPID!"


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through with breakfast - had to get fasting blood work done this AM, so had breakfast late.  Going to Wal-mart and grocery store after The View goes off.


----------



## Addie

Someone dropped their glucometer and all the other stuff that goes with it. Was on the way to check my mail. Pinned it up on the bulletin board. It is what you do when you find a lost key or anything else dropped in the halls around here. Those strips are very expensive and there was a full one in that little pouch.


----------



## Cheryl J

RR, thank you for sharing your most recent shadowbox and dollhouse pics.  I enjoy seeing them.  Very cute! 

Holy moly, Jon...what a job! 

Hi Munky Badger...good to see you again.  How's the Mister Munky?


----------



## rodentraiser

You're welcome. I'm in the process of getting a new camera and hopefully, that will take much better pictures. 

Meantime, it shouldn't be so long until both the projects are finished. Well, they won't have all the furniture in them, but at least if I take pics of them then, you'll be able to see the rooms all done.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looking forward to it.  I put together a dollhouse many moons ago (from a kit, though) and I think my favorite part was gluing the tiny little shingles on the roof once it was done. Ha.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Someone dropped their glucometer and all the other stuff that goes with it. Was on the way to check my mail. Pinned it up on the bulletin board. It is what you do when you find a lost key or anything else dropped in the halls around here. Those strips are very expensive and there was a full one in that little pouch.



Do you remember what brand it was?  I use a ReliOn Prime and I can get a package of 50 strips for $9.  I don't have insurance though, so I get what is the cheapest.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Eating a late breakfast right now - roasted potatoes & onions, sausage links, English cucumber, & coffee.


----------



## Just Cooking

rodentraiser said:


> I thought I'd add one more picture and this is the shadowbox living room with the chair in it. Obviously, there will be more furniture in this room than a chair (when I'm rich LOL), but I wanted to see how it went with the room.




Great hobby, RR...  While I stopped mine, due to downsizing from a house to an apartment, for years I enjoyed replicating Victorians, barns, etc.. I miss doing this..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm attending an all-day Master Gardener Advanced Regional Training program. The theme is Garden Legacies: What's Old is New Again - all about heirlooms. One of the speakers is the plant curator at Thomas Jefferson's Monticello and another has written books on heirloom tomatoes. Can't wait to plant some seeds!


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Do you remember what brand it was?  I use a ReliOn Prime and I can get a package of 50 strips for $9.  I don't have insurance though, so I get what is the cheapest.



A One Touch Ultra 2. The same one I have. You have to have strips that are coded specifically for it. I do have insurance and know that mine are very expensive. 

BTW, if you receive Medicare, they will pay for your strips in full.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm in the process of doing some spring cleaning. While things are neat and tidy, I've also been setting out my few Easter-themed ceramics and such. Made a number of items back when I took ceramics when the kids were small. It was cheaper than going to the shrink. 

I think I'm caught up on my cleaning - from 2011. I hate to clean...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm in the process of doing some spring cleaning. While things are neat and tidy, I've also been setting out my few Easter-themed ceramics and such. Made a number of items back when I took ceramics when the kids were small. It was cheaper than going to the shrink.
> 
> I think I'm caught up on my cleaning - from 2011. I hate to clean...



I am with you on that. I have my days when I will go into the kitchen and just tear it apart. Picture the fridge, stove and two narrow counters. That is the length of my galley type kitchen. Pirate knows to get out of my way. And then there are other days when I tell him, don't worry. It is not going to leave. It will be there tomorrow. He can be a real clean freak when he wants to be. Of course it is always when I just don't care to do any cleaning that day. Hey, let him at it. Less for me to do should the mood move me. And then there are days when I only want to do commercial cleaning. Every time a commercial comes on, I will get up and clean something small. Like wipe down my two wide window sills. Or run the dust mop down the length of my kitchen. Nothing labor intensive. Some days the mood strikes us both at the same time and the house gets a top to bottom cleaning. But you can walk through my apartment without tripping over anything. And there are enough clean dishes and cups should I ever have company and wish to serve them something. 

As long as your and DH are happy in your home, relax. Enjoy each other's company and your home. As long as the two have each other, that is what is important. Who knows. You may be packing to move back home soon. Then you will find all the areas you missed.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> A One Touch Ultra 2. The same one I have. You have to have strips that are coded specifically for it. I do have insurance and know that mine are very expensive.
> 
> BTW, if you receive Medicare, they will pay for your strips in full.



Unfortunately, I don't have any insurance.  I get my medicines through a local low-income health care clinic but they have had to stop providing meters and strips.  My mom has Medicare and she gets the True Metrix Air meter and strips.  But, because she's not on insulin, she can only test 1x a day unless she pays for the extra strips herself.


----------



## CakePoet

And they say my country ****ed up..  Meh at least it is free here. *hugs to you all*
I wish I could kidnap you all and get you to Sweden.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Hi Munky Badger...good to see you again.  How's the Mister Munky?



Oh hi stranger.Good to see you to.

Mr.Munky has been doing well.Still in PT/CT 3 times a week.They've     taken away his sling and now wears a wrist type brace.It keeps his hand from freezing up into a ball.His fingers are tingling to the point they hurt.That's a good sign.Wakey, wakey pinkey.. 

Mr. Munky is able to drive now.Short trips.Just not with me in the truck with him.I'm not stupid!
Ran out of post it notes to stick on parked cars (just in case) that say "Sorry we hit your car, here's our contact info.Have a nice day!" 

Honey Badger.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any insurance.  I get my medicines through a local low-income health care clinic but they have had to stop providing meters and strips.  My mom has Medicare and she gets the True Metrix Air meter and strips.  But, because she's not on insulin, she can only test 1x a day unless she pays for the extra strips herself.



I am not even on pills anymore. I now control it strictly by diet. It took a long time. I have never been on injectable insulin. So that made it just a bit easier. I have what is called "All Inclusive" health insurance. Which means I pay for nothing. And if I hear of a new medication and want to try it, I am allowed to. The only problem I have with it is a matter of trust. They have to learn that I am not stupid. If I feel poorly, I will let them know. Right now I have to go in to have my vitals checked once a month. Mainly so they can charge my insurance.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm tackling the fridge.  No, not literally.  But 1/4 inch of broccoli soup isn't worth the container size, along with various and sundry other stuff, some unidentifiable, we haven't touched for a long time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'm tackling the fridge.  No, not literally.  But 1/4 inch of broccoli soup isn't worth the container size, along with various and sundry other stuff, some unidentifiable, we haven't touched for a long time.



That's what I am supposed to be doing...procrastinating by doing the laundry.  There must be a scary refrigerator gene in my DNA...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

At least "doing the laundry" lets you feel like you're working even though the machine does 95% of the work!  I'm waiting for a load to finish, too, so I can do the heavy lifting and move the stuff to the dryer.

Speaking of "heavy lifting", I'm resting a sore right bicep today. I wasn't lifting anything of considerable weight yesterday, but I did dust and vacuum. Today my arm hurts like I was in an all-day arm wrestling game. I'm not cut out for housework...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> At least "doing the laundry" lets you feel like you're working even though the machine does 95% of the work!  I'm waiting for a load to finish, too, so I can do the heavy lifting and move the stuff to the dryer.
> 
> Speaking of "heavy lifting", I'm resting a sore right bicep today. I wasn't lifting anything of considerable weight yesterday, but I did dust and vacuum. Today my arm hurts like I was in an all-day arm wrestling game. I'm not cut out for housework...



I say we retire from housework and hang out sipping wine...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I say we retire from housework and hang out sipping wine...


I like the way you think.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I like the way you think.




+1...


----------



## roadfix

CakePoet said:


> And they say my country ****ed up..  Meh at least it is free here. *hugs to you all*
> I wish I could kidnap you all and get you to Sweden.



Free, yes, but at a cost to tax payers.  But there are many people who would rather buy private insurance and not deal with socialized medicine at all.   I'm sure this is true in most nations that provide socialized medicine.    I'm not picking on Sweden.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I say we retire from housework and hang out sipping wine...


With apologies to Billy Joel, I have a "box of red, box of white, it all depends on your appetite...".Come on over *PF*, *taxy*, *dawg*...everyone! (Virtual)Party at Chez Goddess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> With apologies to Billy Joel, I have a "box of red, box of white, it all depends on your appetite...".Come on over *PF*, *taxy*, *dawg*...everyone! (Virtual)Party at Chez Goddess!



I'll have the water with ice, please.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'll have PF's wine.


----------



## taxlady

I'll come by after supper.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'll be there!


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Free, yes, but at a cost to tax payers.  But there are many people who would rather buy private insurance and not deal with socialized medicine at all.   I'm sure this is true in most nations that provide socialized medicine.    I'm not picking on Sweden.



Sweden doesn't have what you can accurately describe as socialized medicine. As I understand it, it is kind of a hybrid. CakePoet can correct me where I'm wrong. Private insurance is available, and doctors are not government employees, like they are in true socialized medicine. There is a lot of local control, and the people who run the system are elected every few years, so they can lose their jobs if they don't do a good job. 

Yes, taxes are the primary funding for health insurance there, but here, instead of taxes, we pay insurance premiums. One way or another, we all pay. It is just a matter of who we pay, and how much. 

In Sweden, health care consumes about 9-percent of the country's GDP. In the USA, it is almost 18-percent of GDP. That's double the cost. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cleaned up the basement today. Am I the only one who mops thier furnace room and wipes down the water heater? I have a little bit of OCD. It shows up in the weirdest places when I least expect it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I'll have PF's wine.




Thanks, Dawg, I know it's going to a good home.


----------



## CharlieD

I bought 30 pounds of carp this morning. Just finished turning it into gefilte fish. Tired.


----------



## CharlieD

roadfix said:


> Free, yes, but at a cost to tax payers.  But there are many people who would rather buy private insurance and not deal with socialized medicine at all.   I'm sure this is true in most nations that provide socialized medicine.    I'm not picking on Sweden.



You don't have to kidnap me, just send me a ticket, also can I stay with you for the time? I would love to visit.


----------



## CharlieD

Farmer Jon said:


> Cleaned up the basement today. Am I the only one who mops thier furnace room and wipes down the water heater? I have a little bit of OCD. It shows up in the weirdest places when I least expect it.



Not sure about OCD, but if you have spare time you are welcome to take care of my basement. I've been working around 60 hours every week at work for the last two month and still volunteer in the synagogue on weekend. I don't remember how broom or map looks and it shows.


----------



## CakePoet

Well it is very simple you pay your taxes, taxes  here is way simpler then USA,  it part of your daily life and tax is  invisible because it part of what you pay from the beginning and also removed from you salary before you get your money.  
And in the end of  the year, you get a  yellow sheet, check up what you earned, see if it looks alright and then you grab your mobile and send a text to the tax office with code and response, done.

The founding for National Health insurance comes mostly from  unclaimed heritages.  

So here comes the question, do you want to  go private which can cost a lot or state founded  that cost you a maximum of  1100 SEK in a 12 months period  ( private doesnt go under this)?
 Same level of care.
Medicine are subsidized  and you pay a maximum of 2200 SEK  per year, you get discount  that get higher and higher the more you buy. My husband is on 75% and pays 13 SEK for his epilepsy meds. 

How ever things you need daily to survive, like needles and strips and sum such are free.

This way we can keep a very healthy work force and we tend to treat the disease then the symptom.

Please ,  remember what you hear on the news about my country isnt the truth, they been using racist and crackpots lately as "experts".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Changing gears here from the verboten political talk...

I've been beating my head on my laptop, trying to figure out what on earth I did to shuffle some of my photo files around in Dropbox. It seems like the three different accesses I have for it on my laptop each give me a different view. I am going to have to remember this problem earlier in the day. It seems I trip my memory every time, late at night, when I come here to post my dinner photo. Dang, I have to remember this earlier! Neither Himself nor I want to tackle it at 2:30AM no matter what kind of night owls we are!


----------



## CakePoet

Done the daycare drop, it just short walk but  it was so foggy today, we could barely see the school from the end of the road ( a short  road)  but as we got closer it cleared just enough so we could see a cat eating a mouse and then it fogged over again.


----------



## CharlieD

CakePoet said:


> Well it is very simple you pay your taxes, taxes  here is way simpler then USA,  it part of your daily life and tax is  invisible because it part of what you pay from the beginning and also removed from you salary before you get your money.
> And in the end of  the year, you get a  yellow sheet, check up what you earned, see if it looks alright and then you grab your mobile and send a text to the tax office with code and response, done.
> 
> The founding for National Health insurance comes mostly from  unclaimed heritages.
> 
> So here comes the question, do you want to  go private which can cost a lot or state founded  that cost you a maximum of  1100 SEK in a 12 months period  ( private doesnt go under this)?
> Same level of care.
> Medicine are subsidized  and you pay a maximum of 2200 SEK  per year, you get discount  that get higher and higher the more you buy. My husband is on 75% and pays 13 SEK for his epilepsy meds.
> 
> How ever things you need daily to survive, like needles and strips and sum such are free.
> 
> This way we can keep a very healthy work force and we tend to treat the disease then the symptom.
> 
> Please ,  remember what you hear on the news about my country isnt the truth, they been using racist and crackpots lately as "experts".





Now, how many people live in your country?


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> And they say my country ****ed up..  Meh at least it is free here. *hugs to you all*
> I wish I could kidnap you all and get you to Sweden.



Me too, but I don't think my mom could handle the trip at 78.   Or, she will be 78 in June.  Last year was a rough one - started the year recovering from a hip replacement surgery in 10/15.  2 months in rehab, got out a week before Christmas.  6/9/16 - she woke up with a head ache that was, as she says, "The worst I've ever had".  Couldn't even sit up - had to call 911.  Got to hospital, come to find out she had aneurysm.  Transferred to Sentara Norfolk General Hospital in Norfolk, VA.  About an hours drive each way.  In the hospital up there 3 weeks, then transferred to a rehab center in our home town - same one she used for hip replacement.  In for almost 3 months this time.  Released 9/28/16.  Hasn't been quite the same since the aneurysm.

One good thing came out of the aneurysm - spent much more time with a cousin that lives in Norfolk.  She lives about a 5 minute walk from one of the stops for the local light rail, so stayed with her.  $20 a week for unlimited transit services as opposed to $20a day for parking at the hospital.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I am not even on pills anymore. I now control it strictly by diet. It took a long time. I have never been on injectable insulin. So that made it just a bit easier. I have what is called "All Inclusive" health insurance. Which means I pay for nothing. And if I hear of a new medication and want to try it, I am allowed to. The only problem I have with it is a matter of trust. They have to learn that I am not stupid. If I feel poorly, I will let them know. Right now I have to go in to have my vitals checked once a month. Mainly so they can charge my insurance.



I'm so glad for you - I started out just d&e, then metformin.  In 2009 I got really sick with a UTI and went into DKA, so was admitted to hospital for 4 days. Was also put on insulin and haven't been able to get off.


----------



## CakePoet

Oh we just hit 10 million Swedes,  not that many  but still it works because we set our minds to it. 

Why we cleaned up Sweden and got as it is today, well we  gave back Norway to the Norwegians and then  had some sort of crisis and had to show off and started setting 100 years goals.


----------



## CharlieD

Whatever miniscule problem you might have multiple by the difference in population and you will get America, dollar per dollar. Guaranteed.


----------



## CakePoet

We do have problem, all countries do. We just have some weird big brother complex and well at least we stop  starting wars against Denmark and that is at least something.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Oh we just hit 10 million Swedes,  not that many  but still it works because we set our minds to it.



It works because you have a mostly homogeneous population. It's a lot easier to come to consensus that way.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> We do have problem, all countries do. We just have some weird big brother complex and well at least we stop  starting wars against Denmark and that is at least something.


I chalk that up to a tradition of royalty taking care of their subjects. We deliberately broke away from that a long time ago.


----------



## CakePoet

Sweden is built on immigration and we are not homogeneous as people think.  It just we are Swedes not our ancestors origin. 

I would be a  Sami, Finnish, Dutch, Norwegian, Danish,  Russian, German Swede, if I  focused on my families past.  My best friend is Moor ( 1655)  African ( not sure where, his ancestor came her 1789), Turkish ( 1745 mother side)  Sami, Norwegian, Danish Swede.

The main problem we have in Sweden,  we dont have enough people, we need more, there is big chunk of our population that going to retire in the near 10, that started 15 years ago and we dont have  big enough work force.

Oh when it comes to royalty, ha , we kicked their butts a few times, there is a reason they are only for good will.   We have had a parliament for long time and since we have  a multi party system and people can actually  say no to the government and they have to listen.   We trust our government because we feel we can be heard.


----------



## GotGarlic

I don't really think you can count other parts of northern Europe as ethnically different from Swedes. If I'm not mistaken, the percentage of your population that is not European is pretty small. 

If not royalty, to what do you attribute the acceptance of a "big brother" idea?


----------



## CakePoet

How much do you know about  Swedish history and Great Sweden?


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> How much do you know about  Swedish history and Great Sweden?


Very little [emoji2] That's why I'm asking.


----------



## taxlady

Most of the developed world has "socialized medicine" in some form. Trying to figure out why so many people in the US oppose it is a political discussion and that is not really allowed on DC.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Most of the developed world has "socialized medicine" in some form. Trying to figure out why so many people in the US oppose it is a political discussion and that is not really allowed on DC.


I see it as more of a philosophy or cultural discussion, but it's not my call [emoji2]


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Cleaned up the basement today. Am I the only one who mops thier furnace room and wipes down the water heater? I have a little bit of OCD. It shows up in the weirdest places when I least expect it.



I hear ya loud and clear. I find dirt where no one expects to look for it. One day at my daughters, the counter in front of her toaster was grimy. The rest of her counter top was shiny clean. I asked her if she ever cleaned out her toaster tray. Huh? She didn't know you had to. I showed her how to open the toaster on the bottom. With a great deal of effort. It was stuck shut. There was so much crumb residue, that they were burnt to a crisp. Her husband removed the tray and she had to soak it to get them loose. I am always after Pirate to please wipe off the top of the door frames along with the top of the window sash. You would be surprised how much dust can accumulate up there. 

Living in the city, you get this gritty city dust when you open the windows. Either open the windows weather permitting or live with no fresh air unless you go outside.


----------



## CakePoet

Oki.  First of all we had  a form of  riksdag  (national legislature and the supreme decision-making body of Sweden)  since 1319 or 1435 ( it depends on what is a riksdag, which date should be used), even we had  kings and queens. King where elected until 1545 when the elected King Gustaf Vasa put a new law in  that  crown should be in inherited.  So Kings and queens never had full control over this country.  We have had Danish kings and  queens too.   A Danish Queen, a very beloved one even by us Swedes , wrote in the peace treaty, that  Sweden, Norway, Finland and  Denmark are as  brothers and shall always come to each others aid.  So we are dysfunctional family, but  the person who bullies our brothers get whole family at them.   Anyway, Sweden grew big after the crusades into Finland, we ruled them, then Norway, Denmark , parts of Germany, Baltic states, Poland and bit of Russia was under our rule.  We were the big cheese, while every one else was taking over the world we fought with Denmark, Russian and any one else  over Europe.  The decline of great Sweden happened when we lost Finland to Russia.   Then we let Norway go and suddenly we were small and people started forget our greatness and when people listen to us. So we turned to fixing up the country, it wasnt always  smooth, sane or moral but we got there in the end and since we have a culture of  trusting  the government, working together for common goal and  trying to Big brother every one around us. Well this is what happened.

National figure is Mother Svea,  we see our country as voluptuous caring mother  with lions and a shield.

Due to the many  hundreds of years of immigration, we have had culture exchanges and  that has changed us.   The last hundred years, we had first German immigrants, then Greek, Italian,  Polish, Hungarian , people from former Yugoslavia,  Africans, Arabs,  Danish Jews and German jews.  It is hard to find a person here who is  genetically 100 % Swedish, most of us are mixed.   We are famous for our inventors and  our open society, you can find out every thing the government does and  some countries dislikes us for it.


----------



## CakePoet

You can get all Eu parlament documents  to read here in Sweden, so countries who are not open, well they have people here going and getting the document


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> How much do you know about  Swedish history and Great Sweden?



Like GG, very little. I think Americans have the image of a cold country with lots of snow.

That said, in the fourth grade, (in the early 40's) the very first people we studied in geography, were the reindeer people way up north. No where do I remember Sweden being mentioned. Taxlady is the one who told us about the fact the right name that there are called today. 

I still know very little about Denmark, Sweden, Norway or Finland. I always just called that area of the globe Nordic Country. "You know, one of those Nordic countries."  I really became aware of the differences when I lived in Tacoma. There is a very large Nordic community living there. I used to type up papers for students (with some help on their English) at the Pacific Lutheran University. The U is actually owned jointly by Norway and Sweden. At commencement time, the two reigning rulers would alternate speaking to the outgoing class each year.

My mail lady came from Norway. I loved to hear her sing song accent. She would always tell me little tidbits about her childhood and how she missed the winters. Tacoma doesn't get much snow.


----------



## CakePoet

My mum has half a meter of snow  and it snowed today , while I in the south  has crocus , snow drops , Glory-of-the-snow  in full bloom and the ground is bare and grass has just started gowning and we hit 12 C today.

Sweden is a very long and narrow country, which means we have a lot of different customs and even food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finishing up my goofing off here since my loaf of bread is almost done proofing and the oven is almost up to temp. Finally making a loaf of all whole wheat bread, so I got to use some of my vital wheat gluten. When I bought it at the Amish bulk store this winter I told Himself that someone has to love the gluten all the trendy people spurn.  I'm talking about ONLY the trend-followers, not those with a real sensitivity to gluten.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I had to take my boss to the hospital this morning for a minor procedure so the morning was shot. After dinner I was going to swap out the seat in the payloader for an air ride one out of a semi. It wouldn't fit. So I decided to do a little fine tuning on an old mower I brought home from Ohio. It needed a new belt. Napa has to order it. About the time I called it a day the sun came out so got grandpas old tractor out and filled some pot holes in the driveway. Someone wanted to ride along. Then I took the John Deere mower for a spin. I just put a new transaxle in it and need to try it out anyway. Someone wanted to ride. Then Zane wanted to ride too. Hes too big and hes been bugging me to let him drive so I set the cruise very slow and turned him loose.


----------



## blissful

Packaged up 2 gallons of 2 types of mother cultures for cheese, to freeze. Making colby right now. I have 10 minutes and then the pressing begins. This is the second colby. DH will be happy. I press it for the next 12+ hours, then drying for a few days, then waxing. Tomorrow might be swiss cheese of some type, not sure yet.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finishing up my goofing off here since my loaf of bread is almost done proofing and the oven is almost up to temp. Finally making a loaf of all whole wheat bread, so I got to use some of my vital wheat gluten. When I bought it at the Amish bulk store this winter I told Himself that someone has to love the gluten all the trendy people spurn.  I'm talking about ONLY the trend-followers, not those with a real sensitivity to gluten.



I made what was supposed to be an Italian Rustic loaf in my bread maker. I thought the crust came out too hard. Pirate wrapped it up and let it sit for an hour or so. The crust was nice and soft. Certainly no like any Italian crust I ever came across. But the bread was right on. I am not a bread eater, but I could see myself making a sandwich out of it. Too late! Pirate ate it all.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Oh hi stranger.Good to see you to.
> 
> Mr.Munky has been doing well.Still in PT/CT 3 times a week.They've     taken away his sling and now wears a wrist type brace.It keeps his hand from freezing up into a ball.His fingers are tingling to the point they hurt.That's a good sign.Wakey, wakey pinkey..
> 
> Mr. Munky is able to drive now.Short trips.Just not with me in the truck with him.I'm not stupid!
> Ran out of post it notes to stick on parked cars (just in case) that say "Sorry we hit your car, here's our contact info.Have a nice day!"
> 
> Honey Badger.





So glad to hear he's doing better!  You two have overcome pretty big hurdles.


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Most of the developed world has "socialized medicine" in some form. Trying to figure out why so many people in the US oppose it is a political discussion and that is not really allowed on DC.





Actually it's quite simple. Do you want to give away most of your salary for taxes? Do you want to live in a small apartment, do you want to take bus to work, are you willing to give up your close drier? List goes on.


----------



## medtran49

IMHO, what it boils down to is that the U.S. pays for the vast majority of R and D for new drugs, medical equipment, techniques, etc., as well as just plain greed.  Drugs cost pennies/nickels/dimes on the dollar in the rest of the world compared to what they cost in the U.S.  Labs and imaging are vastly less expensive.  Physician fees are vastly lower.  When it's still VASTLY cheaper to fly out of the country to have a procedure done at a well-respected hospital by a well-respected doctor than it is to have it done in a U.S. hospital that should tell you something.  When it's so much less expensive to have drugs shipped from reliable sources in Canada (or elsewhere), even though you run the risk of them getting seized by customs, that should also tell you something.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> IMHO, what it boils down to is that the U.S. pays for the vast majority of R and D for new drugs, medical equipment, techniques, etc., as well as just plain greed.  Drugs cost pennies/nickels/dimes on the dollar in the rest of the world compared to what they cost in the U.S.  Labs and imaging are vastly less expensive.  Physician fees are vastly lower.  When it's still VASTLY cheaper to fly out of the country to have a procedure done at a well-respected hospital by a well-respected doctor than it is to have it done in a U.S. hospital that should tell you something.  When it's so much less expensive to have drugs shipped from reliable sources in Canada (or elsewhere), even though you run the risk of them getting seized by customs, that should also tell you something.


How does that explain why so many people in the US object to universal health insurance?


----------



## CakePoet

Sorry to say this but apartments here  that are for rents are cheaper, cleaner and better standard then in USA according to most my American friends  and  how  can 20-  25% tax of your salary be most of it??

Whats wrong taking a bus to work?  I take the train and my husband the  bus, most of us do here, it is clean, goes on time, safe and gets us faster to the inner city jobs.  It cheaper then taking the car and  we get it removed form taxes in the end of the tax year, so yeah I can get this money back to.

What is a close drier?


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> How does that explain why so many people in the US object to universal health insurance?


 
Are you the post police now?  It's a whatever you want to discuss forum.  At least my post is about healthcare and not something totally out of left field that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand..., like maybe Pinterest.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> What is a close drier?



He meant clothes dryer.


----------



## GotGarlic

medtran49 said:


> Are you the post police now?  It's a whatever you want to discuss forum.  At least my post is about healthcare and not something totally out of left field that has absolutely nothing to do with the topic at hand..., like maybe Pinterest.


I was just asking for clarification. It seems to me that the high cost of procedures should make more people want health insurance, not less. 

Did you wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning? So crabby... Here, look at a cute otter show you her baby [emoji2]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm looking at an Otter and her baby and having a huge case of the AAWWWwwww's.


----------



## CakePoet

But we have clothes dryer,  my landlord has to provide a laundry room with washing machine and dryers   or    have   laundry machines and dryer in the apartment and they will mend it if it breaks, it part of the rent.  It is the set standards otherwise it isnt cleared for  renting.

So why would I have to given that up?  My house even have a drying cabinet with heat fan so I can hang dry clothes too.


----------



## medtran49

After the increase in premiums this year in the "affordable" program currently in place, there are a whole lot of people who now can't afford or can barely afford health insurance.  I work for a decent sized corporation and mine and Craig's insurance premium basically doubled for 2017, just over $40 per month less than actually doubling, for the same insurance program we had last year.  My company suggested looking at the healthcare market place to see what your premium would be.  I did and the premium came out to be actually more than what I could buy through my company (and with less coverage) because we didn't qualify for any subsidies.  

The corporations involved in medical care don't want socialized medicine or an affordable health insurance program, as their profits would have to take a huge hit.  It would be great if the U.S. could actually have a reasonably priced program for health insurance in place, but I have my doubts it ever will simply because of the fact that the big corps are not going to want to give up their profits.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> Whats wrong taking a bus to work?  I take the train and my husband the  bus, most of us do here, it is clean, goes on time, safe and gets us faster to the inner city jobs.  It cheaper then taking the car and  we get it removed form taxes in the end of the tax year, so yeah I can get this money back to.



Nothing wrong with using public transportation, in my opinion.  In my situation with my Mom, HRT (Hampton Roads Regional Transportation) charges $20 for a week of unlimited use, be it light rail, buses, or ferries.  Senetara Norfolk General Hospital, for the amount of time each day that I was staying with Mom each day, was charging up to $20 a day for parking.  I have a cousin who lives a 5-minute walk from one of the light rail stops.  I stayed with her nights.


----------



## Addie

As part of my "every six month checkup," I am expecting a nurse for her to see if I have a healthy environment. So I am trying to get my house in order. Well at least the big room where she will be. I hate these visits. Next will be the dietician, then the social worker. Oh yeah. I forgot the rehab department. 

What are they looking for? Can I cook my own meals, clean my home, take care of my personal needs, etc. A couple of years ago I made my first New Year's Resolution. I was going to stop fighting them and start comply with what they ask of me. Let me tell you, it is hard. It just goes against my nature. *Leave me alone, I can take care/do for myself.* That has been my motto almost my whole life. But I finally faced the fact that I am not 20   anymore. They do have services that I need and use. Such as transportation. 

Let me tell you, becoming a compliant patient has been one of the hardest things I have ever done in my life. I have always been able to take care of myself as well as five kids. And I have always resented when anyone tried to help me. There is still a little feistiness in me. I used to think that they thought I was stupid. Had no knowledge or very little about my health. That would really get me riled up. But they finally got the message. I am far more intelligent than most of their patients. I know how to dial 911 if I need help. And I have done it a few times without letting them know until long after I was home. 

Back to work. I am almost done with this room. Then into the kitchen. That one is easy. One cup to wash and the counter tops.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Going to Minnesota to look at a used catapillar dozer. 8 hour round trip.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Going to Minnesota to look at a used catapillar dozer. 8 hour round trip.




Good luck. Hope you find what your need.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Nothing wrong with using public transportation, in my opinion.  In my situation with my Mom, HRT (Hampton Roads Regional Transportation) charges $20 for a week of unlimited use, be it light rail, buses, or ferries.  Senetara Norfolk General Hospital, for the amount of time each day that I was staying with Mom each day, was charging up to $20 a day for parking.  I have a cousin who lives a 5-minute walk from one of the light rail stops.  I stayed with her nights.



I live on what used to be an island. Now it is connected to the North Shore. But we are part of Boston. We are only five minutes from Downtown Boston by taking the T. The T covers areas from Boston to Maine and down to Providence. We have the subway, busses, commuter rail, and the ferry. All to get folks to work in Boston.


----------



## CakePoet

I pay 85 dollar for 30 days travel but only 2 zones, som my villages/ suburb to main town and inside the main town.  Yeah, we have Swedens highest price per kilometer and this isnt in one of the big town, just medium one. Oh well , I am happy. The parking cost in town is insane.


----------



## ixamnis

medtran49 said:


> After the increase in premiums this year in the "affordable" program currently in place, there are a whole lot of people who now can't afford or can barely afford health insurance.  I work for a decent sized corporation and mine and Craig's insurance premium basically doubled for 2017, just over $40 per month less than actually doubling, for the same insurance program we had last year.  My company suggested looking at the healthcare market place to see what your premium would be.  I did and the premium came out to be actually more than what I could buy through my company (and with less coverage) because we didn't qualify for any subsidies.
> 
> The corporations involved in medical care don't want socialized medicine or an affordable health insurance program, as their profits would have to take a huge hit.  It would be great if the U.S. could actually have a reasonably priced program for health insurance in place, but I have my doubts it ever will simply because of the fact that the big corps are not going to want to give up their profits.



This is a very complex issue, and it goes much deeper than simply saying that we will never have affordable health care because insurance companies don't want to give up their profits.

I'm a provider in the health care industry, so I see this on a daily basis.

We have a whole host of issues that come into play that make health care here not only more costly, but that also make the idea of switching to some form of government-subsidized plan (such as a single payor plan) more costly than it is in many European countries.

I did a study a number of years back analyzing our health care industry and came up with ten reasons why health insurance here is more expensive. I don't remember all of them off of the top of my head, and I don't have the study in front of me, but to name a few....

1. Obesity and Lifestyle: Americans are the most obese nation in the world (or we were at that time. I think Mexico is ahead of us, now). Obesity related illnesses, such as diabetes and cardiovascular disease eat up a huge amount of our health care dollars.

2. End of life care:  Americans are unique in that we want facilities, not families, to take care of our elderly. For most people, the amount of money spent on health care in the last 3 months of life exceed all the dollars spent on health care for that patient up to that point. If we would take our elderly into our homes and let them die a natural death (with in reason; I'm not saying we don't provide health care when appropriate) instead of extending their lives by a few days or weeks through machines, our health care costs would diminish greatly.

3. Nutrition:  Americans have the worst diets of any first-world country. We eat more fat, sodium, processed chemicals, sugary soft drinks and other horrible things than anyone else. Yet, many Americans, including many wealthy Americans, are malnourished and constantly dehydrated.  The lack of proper nutrients in our diet, combined with the fat, sodium, sugar and artificial chemicals leads to more disease as we age.

4. Medications:  We take more medications than almost any nation in the world. Part of the reason for this is that we have more diabetes (see #1) and hypertension/heart disease (see #1 and #3) than almost anywhere else in the world. Spending years and years on expensive medications and multiple doctor visits increases the cost of health care.

5. "Disability":  I put this one in quotes for a reason.  America has more people on disability than any other nation and almost twice as many as were on disability a generation ago.  (Side note: As a health care provider, I can tell you that about half of the people on "disability" here in the US would not qualify for any form of disability in any other place in the world. Even in Europe, where health care is "free," they police this issue more than we do here).  Keep in mind that there are many types of disability, and not everyone on disability is on Social Security or Medicare. Federal programs and state programs have different rules. In many states, the State programs have more lax rules than the federal programs.  My state is one of these.  I've seen people on disability for dyslexia and for mild anxiety attacks.  These are people who are not working and not financially contributing to society.

....................


I don't want to make this a political post. I think there are ways to solve this issue (at least to some degree). However, the politicians in Washington on both sides don't really have a handle on what's driving costs in health care, and as long as that is the case, they won't have a solution to fix the problem.  Expect costs to keep rising for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Andy M.

ixamnis said:


> This is a very complex issue, and it goes much deeper than simply saying that we will never have affordable health care because insurance companies don't want to give up their profits...



Your study focused on the relative health of Americans as causes for expensive health care.  Health care doesn't have to cost more because there is more of a need for it.

The cost of health care has risen at a much higher rate than the cost of living because the health care industry isn't regulated and providers and insurers can charge whatever they want (except for Medicare patients and such).  

Another non-patient driven factor in health care costs is drug costs.  It's common knowledge that you can buy the same drugs cheaper in other countries than you can here.  Anywhere that drug costs have a government dictated ceiling, drug companies make up the profit differences here in the US.  Did you know that Medicare is forbidden by law from negotiating drug prices with drug companies?

Don't blame the patient for the problem.


----------



## taxlady

CharlieD said:


> Actually it's quite simple. Do you want to give away most of your salary for taxes? Do you want to live in a small apartment, do you want to take bus to work, are you willing to give up your close drier? List goes on.


Yeah, I think that's exactly it. Many Americans have the mistaken notion that they will pay an outrageous amount in taxes and have a lower standard of living.

I live in Canada with socialized medicine. We don't pay most of our income in taxes. We own a townhouse and a car, but my husband usually takes the bus and Metro. And yes, we have our own washer and dryer.

Here's an article about taxes and the Swedish system by an American who lives in Sweden:

http://www.vox.com/2016/4/8/11380356/swedish-taxes-love


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Your study focused on the relative health of Americans as causes for expensive health care.  Health care doesn't have to cost more because there is more of a need for it.
> 
> The cost of health care has risen at a much higher rate than the cost of living because the health care industry isn't regulated and providers and insurers can charge whatever they want (except for Medicare patients and such).
> 
> Another non-patient driven factor in health care costs is drug costs.  It's common knowledge that you can buy the same drugs cheaper in other countries than you can here.  Anywhere that drug costs have a government dictated ceiling, drug companies make up the profit differences here in the US.  Did you know that Medicare is forbidden by law from negotiating drug prices with drug companies?
> 
> Don't blame the patient for the problem.


Maybe they would have better health if they had cheaper healthcare. I know a lot of poor people avoid going to the doctor because they can't afford it.


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> I know a lot of poor people avoid going to the doctor because they can't afford it.



.....but the poor sometimes can get better (or at least frequent) healthcare if they're on Medicaid.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> .....but the poor sometimes can get better (or at least frequent) healthcare if they're on Medicaid.


That depends on which state they live in. Medicaid has never been funded at the level it's needed.


----------



## CakePoet

I'm poor, I am on top up social welfare,  my social welfare  isnt made to keep in the system. It is geared to get  a job, I have to go to courses and  show I am willing to work. My husband got his job through them, it isnt a full pay job so we get top up instead. 
I am ill, so they help me with getting disability payment, which is a very long process, 3 years now and still a year more to go. 

Also we dont do food stamps ( it is seen as pointing out some is poor), I get money  it calculated  every months how much we need and we have  to hand in the form every month. I get to be adult and do my own budget and fail too.  I get dental care,  medicine and health care.

Oh when you work in Sweden and get ill,  if you have the flu, you have to stay home until you are fever free and   stay home 48 hour after last vomit if you have tummy flu, you will get 80% of your dayly wages for  doing this. Why? Well it prevents epidemics  and this means less people get sick, it like you take one for the team. If your child get sick, you can stay home and still get paid, it call Vabb, yet again take one for team so there be no epidemic.  February is nicked named Vabbruary because that is when most kids are sick.

I could also tell you about  state founded daycare  if you want to


----------



## CharlieD

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I think that's exactly it. Many Americans have the mistaken notion that they will pay an outrageous amount in taxes and have a lower standard of living.
> 
> I live in Canada with socialized medicine. We don't pay most of our income in taxes. We own a townhouse and a car, but my husband usually takes the bus and Metro. And yes, we have our own washer and dryer.
> 
> Here's an article about taxes and the Swedish system by an American who lives in Sweden:
> 
> http://www.vox.com/2016/4/8/11380356/swedish-taxes-love



Canada is different than Europe. That's one. The you guys too have issues with medical care. My friend's mother needs a surgery, the wait is 2 years. It might be hard to get to see a new doctor here, but if you need surgery, bam, and you have it.


----------



## CharlieD

Thanks to affordable care we now paying more than $450 a month for family, plus dental. And our deductible is $6000. that's double from last year and triple from the time before Affordable care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ho Hum, totally bored.  If I wanted to read about US and the Insurance Problems I'd turn on Fox News.  Can we get back to the intent of this thread and just talk about what we are doing?

I'm waiting for my lunch break...


----------



## CakePoet

I am home with  the runs... no so interesting  but that is life.  Been watching two jackdaws making more jackdaws outside my window. And please dont turn on Fox,  their  Swedish "experts"  fake.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

All of their experts are fake...


----------



## taxlady

I've been playing with "DeepArt": https://deepart.io/#


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I live on what used to be an island. Now it is connected to the North Shore. But we are part of Boston. We are only five minutes from Downtown Boston by taking the T. The T covers areas from Boston to Maine and down to Providence. We have the subway, busses, commuter rail, and the ferry. All to get folks to work in Boston.



Oh my goodness - that sounds like it's lovely.  None of the cities that are close to me have subways but there are rumors.  My city on has something called ICPTA.  You can call and pay 3 dollars one way, but i you are a caregiver and the person you are a caregiver to is 65+ you can ride for free if you have the other person with you.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting or timer to go off so I can put sausage in with potatoes and fix the rest of breakfast.  Got beds made while I am waiting too.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Oh my goodness - that sounds like it's lovely.  None of the cities that are close to me have subways but there are rumors.  My city on has something called ICPTA.  You can call and pay 3 dollars one way, but i you are a caregiver and the person you are a caregiver to is 65+ you can ride for free if you have the other person with you.


I'm an hour north of you in Portsmouth. There will be no subways in our area. It would be way too difficult and expensive to dig into, and shore up, the sandy soil we have here. Up north, there's a lot more rock closer to the surface, so they can build taller buildings on a stable base.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I'm an hour north of you in Portsmouth. There will be no subways in our area. It would be way too difficult and expensive to dig into, and shore up, the sandy soil we have here. Up north, there's a lot more rock closer to the surface, so they can build taller buildings on a stable base.



Nice to meet you, neighbor!  You have a point with the soil conditions.  I just wish EC was big enough to have a lightrail or something similar.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Nice to meet you, neighbor!  You have a point with the soil conditions.  I just wish EC was big enough to have a lightrail or something similar.


Would be nice. It took forever to get just six miles of light rail in Norfolk.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ho Hum, totally bored.  If I wanted to read about US and the Insurance Problems I'd turn on Fox News.  Can we get back to the intent of this thread and just talk about what we are doing?
> 
> I'm waiting for my lunch break...



I am sitting here wondering why I received two Vitamin D pills instead of the med I ordered. I am waiting for a call from Winthrop. 

And I think I will stop drinking so much coffee. I am on my last cup until the first of next month. Time for tea. I use less sugar when I drink that and I don't use milk. Coffee it is sugar and half and half. Fewer calories also when I drink tea. 

I had physical therapy come yesterday to check me. Today it will be occupational therapy at five p.m. Just something I have to do every six months. 

Yesterday, OT knocked on my door. I had just put a small pat of butter in the pan to make my burger. She knocked, I ran to the door and forgot all about the stove. In the middle of talking to me, the smoke alarm went off. Fortunately Pirate grabbed a plastic bag and covered up the alarm and opened up the window. All was quiet again. It only lasted for about 1.5 minutes. A real easy fix with the plastic bag. 

I also got a report of my blood work. My Vitamin D levels are very low. That was the least and very last concern I thought I would ever have concerning my health. I have been counting of all the half and half I go through to keep my calcium levels at the right height. I am still sitting here in shock. 

I think I should go to "My Chart." That is a computer program that I can go to check for meds, lab and Xray results, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I am sitting here wondering why I received two Vitamin D pills instead of the med I ordered. I am waiting for a call from Winthrop.
> ...
> I also got a report of my blood work. My Vitamin D levels are very low. That was the least and very last concern I thought I would ever have concerning my health. I have been counting of all the half and half I go through to keep my calcium levels at the right height. I am still sitting here in shock.



I have a feeling these two things are related.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...I also got a report of my blood work. My *Vitamin D* levels are very low. That was the least and very last concern I thought I would ever have concerning my health. I have been counting of all the half and half I go through to keep my *calcium* levels at the right height. I am still sitting here in shock...


*Addie*, Himself has been on Vitamin D for several years. He's a much more regular user of milk, compared to me. The tub of yogurt I have in the fridge right now doesn't show Vitamin D on the label, but I grabbed a 2%. I'll need to check the whole milk version when I shop tomorrow. My NP just added Vitamin D to my daily regime. She said that it's really hard to get enough sunlight up here so that your body can make its own. 

If you're using Market Basket half-and-half, there is no added Vitamin D. I don't even know if any half-and-half adds it. The only naturally occurring calcium is a mere 4% RDA for each 2 tablespoons. You would need to use 25 2-tablespoon servings, or about a pint and a half, every day to reach your RDA of calcium if you aren't getting it from any other source. I'm guessing that at 40 calories per serving calcium intake would be a smaller problem than a weight gain.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I have a feeling these two things are related.



You are right. I went into my chart and took a look at my recent blood work. Even my red blood count is out of whack. Another shock to my system. I need to start eating right. I have to have the worst eating habits of anyone I know. In fact there are days I don't even eat.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> You are right. I went into my chart and took a look at my recent blood work. Even my red blood count is out of whack. Another shock to my system. *I need to start eating right. I have to have the worst eating habits of anyone I know. In fact there are days I don't even eat.*


 
You've mentioned your poor eating habits before Addie - also that you control your diabetes by 'diet alone'.  I'm curious as to how?  Especially with all those cups of coffee with added sugar during the day...?


----------



## Cheryl J

Just woke up a bit ago from a nice hour long nap. Looking through the fridge to see what I can conjure up for an easy dinner this afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been putting off washing my hair by...cleaning? What kind of crazy broad am I?

Heading off to make my coif gorgeous again...or not.


----------



## Andy M.

Researching recipes for Mexican style empanadas for GD.  I was going to use the Cuban picadillo recipe but she likes neither olives nor raisins.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> You've mentioned your poor eating habits before Addie - also that you control your diabetes by 'diet alone'.  I'm curious as to how?  Especially with all those cups of coffee with added sugar during the day...?



When I was first diagnosed with diabetes, I told myself that if I could just have the sugar and half and half in my coffee, I would give up all sugared foods. I also keep my carb intake low. One of the reasons I lost so much weight so fast. I have kept that promise. I use a small salad plate to eat from. Most of my foods are veggies. I love carrots (too high in sugar, so it is limited) broccoli, and a lot of other veggies. They fill most of my plate up. I have a small helping of meat with them most of the times. Over the years my A1c has gone down, down, down. It is presently at 6.1. 

I am the baker in the family. When I make a cake or pie, I never. and I do mean *never* ,  not lick the beaters or take a small piece "just this once." So many times when I am with someone who offers me something to eat that I know I can't have, my response is always, "No thank you, I am a diabetic." Then of course I get the 'my uncle has diabetes and he eats cake, pie, you name it, all the time'. "I am not your uncle. No thanks." Like I said, I have kept that promise I made to myself a long time ago.

Today if I were to pick up a crumb (something I have done) from a piece of cake, I would find it so sweet that it almost makes me sick to my stomach. I  never get a craving for any sweets. One day I took a small bite from a Mounds Bar. I had to spit it out. 

It hasn't been easy. But I have successfully gotten my diabetes under control. I am no longer on any medication for it for more than five years. Even my doctor is very happy with what I have been able to accomplish. (Except for my fast weight loss.) 

I still don't eat very often. One meal is all my stomach can handle in a 24 hour span. Not enough to get the nutrients into my system. If I didn't have Poo here, I would probably eat even less. He reminds me when I haven't had enough to eat or when I ate last. I had my Vargus nerve severed. That nerve tells you when you are hungry. So I never get hunger pains. The main reason I eat is because I miss the act of chewing.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie, you may not be on medication for diabetes, but it sounds like your nutritional status is not very good. That probably contributes to difficulties you have with pain, weakness and healing. You would feel a lot better if you ate more regularly, whether you're hungry or not.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> That depends on which state they live in. Medicaid has never been funded at the level it's needed.



Absolutely. Texas legislators hate medicaid. But, then again, when it comes to adults without health insurance, we're number one! For uninsured children, we came in second, but we'll work on that. We hate second place. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> Got beds made while I am waiting too.



You made the beds. Is your mom coming to visit? 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

cjmmy is a caregiver for her mother.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I've been playing with "DeepArt": https://deepart.io/#


 
That's awesome! I just saw a couple of those on FB. A friend of mine did one with her cats.


----------



## Addie

It is late at night and I have been working on a spread sheet. Unfortunately it has been 15 or more years since I have work on one. I look at it using the View button. No lines at all show. I need to have the lines print and be visible. I have to turn over the spread sheet every month. What do I click on at top to get the lines for the rows and columns to show even when printing? I am not getting much help from the Windows button.

Anyone have the answer for me?


----------



## Caslon

Addie said:


> It is late at night and I have been working on a spread sheet. Unfortunately it has been 15 or more years since I have work on one. I look at it using the View button. No lines at all show. I need to have the lines print and be visible. I have to turn over the spread sheet every month. What do I click on at top to get the lines for the rows and columns to show even when printing? I am not getting much help from the Windows button.
> 
> Anyone have the answer for me?



I can only sympathize with you. There are discussion boards dealing with your issue, but you have to bother with registering a name a password just to ask a question there. That's a hassle, but sometimes worth it.  Anyways, you might as well start here, right?


----------



## taxlady

What software are you using for the spreadsheet Addie? Excel? OpenOffice Calc? LibreOffice Calc? Google Sheets?


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What software are you using for the spreadsheet Addie? Excel? OpenOffice Calc? LibreOffice Calc? Google Sheets?



Open office calc. It came with the computer and I thought I like it until I spent an hour trying to get the gridlines to appear and print out. I enter my sugar readings and then print out the last two pages to turn into Winthrop so they can enter them into my chart.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Open office calc. It came with the computer and I thought I like it until I spent an hour trying to get the gridlines to appear and print out. I enter my sugar readings and then print out the last two pages to turn into Winthrop so they can enter them into my chart.


I have Libre Office Calc, but it should be the same.

Click the icon for Print Preview, if you can find it. If not use the menu: File | print preview.

Once the print preview is open, find the icon that says "format page" (or maybe just "Page") and click it.

A window with some tabs should open. Choose the tab called "Sheet". There should be a section with the label "Print". Tick the box that says "grid" or "grid lines". Click okay. Click the print preview icon or close the print preview from the file menu.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Addie, you may not be on medication for diabetes, but it sounds like your nutritional status is not very good. That probably contributes to difficulties you have with pain, weakness and healing. You would feel a lot better if you ate more regularly, whether you're hungry or not.



Most of my difficulties are from heart and circulation problems. I had most of my stomach removed. It can't hold a lot of food. And because most of the nerves that control the actions of the stomach were severed, I don't digest it in a hurry. I have a gastroenterologist that sees me about twice a year. He's thrilled if I eat anything at all. There are some foods I simply cannot eat. Any raw produce is at the top of the list. All veggies get cooked! that is a must.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> And I think I will stop drinking so much coffee. I am on my last cup until the first of next month. Time for tea. I use less sugar when I drink that and I don't use milk. Coffee it is sugar and half and half. Fewer calories also when I drink tea.



Have you tried using Splenda and half&half in your coffee?  That's what I use, but I'm on insulin also, so my diet is probably loads different than yours.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Most of my difficulties are from heart and circulation problems. I had most of my stomach removed. It can't hold a lot of food. And because most of the nerves that control the actions of the stomach were severed, I don't digest it in a hurry. I have a gastroenterologist that sees me about twice a year. He's thrilled if I eat anything at all. There are some foods I simply cannot eat. Any raw produce is at the top of the list. All veggies get cooked! that is a must.


Still, eating poorly doesn't make any of that easier to live with.


----------



## cjmmytunes

casey, as Cheryl said before I am my Mom's caregiver.  She had hip replacement in October of 2015, then in June of last year she had an aneurysm.  But I started being her caregiver in February of 2015 when she had a bleeding ulcer and passed out.  Luckily I was there and was able to call 911.  While she was in the hospital her Dr told me he didn't want her living alone anymore, so in I moved.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Have you tried using Splenda and half&half in your coffee?  That's what I use, but I'm on insulin also, so my diet is probably loads different than yours.



Yes I have. I have tried them all. They all leave a metallic taste in my mouth. After going through just about every product on the market, that is when I made the promise to myself.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Still, eating poorly doesn't make any of that easier to live with.



I do try to eat as often as I can. Even if it is just a bowl of very well overcooked broccoli.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What software are you using for the spreadsheet Addie? Excel? OpenOffice Calc? LibreOffice Calc? Google Sheets?



Thank you TL. I printed out your instructions. I am one happy camper. Watch me do my Happy Dance. Well, almost, Hard to do with a gimpy leg. 

All I know is that it worked!!! Yea.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Thank you TL. I printed out your instructions. I am one happy camper. Watch me do my Happy Dance. Well, almost, Hard to do with a gimpy leg.
> 
> All I know is that it worked!!! Yea.


You're welcome.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> I do try to eat as often as I can. Even if it is just a bowl of very well overcooked broccoli.


You have to admit that it sounds pretty funny for you to say on the one hand that you control your diabetes with diet, and on the other hand, you barely eat anything. Of course you're not going to raise your blood sugar when you don't eat every day. Especially people who have serious chronic illnesses need to get good nutrition. 

Are you at least taking a multivitamin every day? A bottle of Boost or Ensure every day would also be beneficial.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I've been playing with "DeepArt": https://deepart.io/#



Taxy,
That's just beautiful!
Is that a program for the comp. Where do I sign up?
Our son just bought Oculus rift (sp) that thing you wear over your eyes like goggles.It has an awesome art feature. He and Mr. Munky like it for the games. It's great for O/T.

I love artsy stuff of all kinds. You should see my hang out art center around my computer. It looks cluttered to some people. In my world it's a well organized area. If something is needed supplies are in reach.

If I want to paint, sketch,sew, crochet,weave or take a walk on the treadmill (when hell freezes over)  I can get to anything.

It's a great spot.Especially when I'm having a bad day and need a break from reality.I can look out my bay window and see my flower garden. It works for me when I'm stuck on designing something. Some might call it a natural color wheel.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> You have to admit that it sounds pretty funny for you to say on the one hand that you control your diabetes with diet, and on the other hand, you barely eat anything. Of course you're not going to raise your blood sugar when you don't eat every day. Especially people who have serious chronic illnesses need to get good nutrition.
> 
> Are you at least taking a multivitamin every day? A bottle of Boost or Ensure every day would also be beneficial.



I get a B12 every day. And now a Vitamin D. I tried the Ensure once. I couldn't get past the taste or texture. I know it sounds crazy, but it had texture. That stuff was nasty. So I am not willing to try Boost. My BIL had it every day after a daily fight with my sister.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Taxy,
> That's just beautiful!
> Is that a program for the comp. Where do I sign up?...


You sign up at https://deepart.io/#, that's for the web version. You pick a style, upload your photo and wait for the email telling you it's ready. The basic version that I use is free.

There are also apps for iPhone and Android.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> You sign up at https://deepart.io/#, that's for the web version. You pick a style, upload your photo and wait for the email telling you it's ready. The basic version that I use is free.
> 
> There are also apps for iPhone and Android.



Got it.
Thank you Enabler 

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Got it.
> Thank you Enabler
> 
> Munky.



You are welcome. (The link was also in the original post.)


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> You're welcome.



I just took a look at Google sheet. I wish I had known about them when I started on this trip of keeping this data sheet. It is so much like Microsoft Excel, that I could have solved all of the problems with using Open Office Calc. When I got the new tower Spike loaded the Open Office program for me. I never even thought to ask if anything else was available. I thought, "oh good, I don't have to purchase a Microsoft Program.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> You are welcome. (The link was also in the original post.)



<<<--- Smaks forehead 
Well duh on me, didn't see that.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I just took a look at Google sheet. I wish I had known about them when I started on this trip of keeping this data sheet. It is so much like Microsoft Excel, that I could have solved all of the problems with using Open Office Calc. When I got the new tower Spike loaded the Open Office program for me. I never even thought to ask if anything else was available. I thought, "oh good, I don't have to purchase a Microsoft Program.


For me, the best thing about Google Sheets is that you can look at them on anyone's computer and you can share with someone else. I can even work on it on my phone and tablet. I keep a migraine log. I have it on my computer in Libre Office, but I upload it to Google Sheets, so it's always available.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> For me, the best thing about Google Sheets is that you can look at them on anyone's computer and you can share with someone else. I can even work on it on my phone and tablet. I keep a migraine log. I have it on my computer in Libre Office, but I upload it to Google Sheets, so it's always available.



When I took a look at Google Sheets, I almost transferred everything over to Google. But since I have the solution to my first problem, I want to work with it and see how it goes for me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I've been playing with "DeepArt"...


*taxy*, those are really cool portraits! Just wondering, can you do that with any kind of picture like a nature scene, or just portraits?

BTW, our niece does mosaic work. She owns a shop in Orlando that sells supplies and organizes teaching clinics. She also shows and sells her creations at art fairs all over FL.  If you ever want to dabble in the real thing, I could put you in touch with her.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> *taxy*, those are really cool portraits! Just wondering, can you do that with any kind of picture like a nature scene, or just portraits?
> 
> BTW, our niece does mosaic work. She owns a shop in Orlando that sells supplies and organizes teaching clinics. She also shows and sells her creations at art fairs all over FL.  If you ever want to dabble in the real thing, I could put you in touch with her.


You can do it with any photos. Some work better than others. Here, have a look at what other people have done. Then go play. It doesn't take long to get a free account.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I get a B12 every day. And now a Vitamin D. I tried the Ensure once. I couldn't get past the taste or texture. I know it sounds crazy, but it had texture. That stuff was nasty. So I am not willing to try Boost. My BIL had it every day after a daily fight with my sister.



Dive you have it at room temperature or cold?  Mom used it some after her hip replacement with the extra protein to help accelerate the muscle rebuilding.  She liked it best icy cold and drank through a straw.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Dive you have it at room temperature or cold?  Mom used it some after her hip replacement with the extra protein to help accelerate the muscle rebuilding.  She liked it best icy cold and drank through a straw.


Good point, it's better cold. 

Addie, I know what you mean about the texture of Ensure. I don't find that Boost has the same texture. It's more like a thick milkshake. I like the chocolate one best


----------



## CakePoet

Watching my daughter smoother  her father in hugs and kisses while he is trying to mend a printer.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Good point, it's better cold.
> 
> Addie, I know what you mean about the texture of Ensure. I don't find that Boost has the same texture. It's more like a thick milkshake. I like the chocolate one best &#55357;&#56833;



My sister kept a case of it in the fridge. And she wondered why her husband fought with her every day to drink it down.


----------



## Addie

I finally got to an appointment with the specialist. I like him. A doctor that listens. But I will never make another appointment for 8:30 again. 

I go back in a month and have to schedule blood work about two or three days before he sees me again. I don't mind the blood work. Needles have never bothered. Stick me all you want. Got some student nurses that need to learn how to give a shot to a patient? I would let them practice on me. But don't give me any liquid medication that I have to drink or taste. My throat closes up, dry heaves until I lose my breath, etc. 

Right now I am going to head back to bad. I was not ready for an early morning appointment. Maybe I shouldn't have stay up until 4 a.m.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am very pleased.  I overnight soaked and CP-ed a bunch of small red beans yesterday.  After 8 hours, they were still hard as rocks.  Oh no!  Not another bag of old beans!  This bag didn't have an expiration date.  Well, I continued to cook them on low, and they got soft!  Yay!

I'm smooshing some of them with the boat motor, and will add more seasoning.  Saving some for soup, the rest will be refried beans.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> My sister kept a case of it in the fridge. And she wondered why her husband fought with her every day to drink it down.


What does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> What does that have to do with anything?



He didn't like the taste of it either.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> He didn't like the taste of it either.


Do you dislike everything he dislikes? Jeez, Addie. You said earlier you didn't even want to try it. 

Anyway. You've got everything under control, so enjoy being malnourished. I'm starting dinner.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Sick on the couch and I have stuff to do. Dang cold rainy weather sucks.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Sick on the couch and I have stuff to do. Dang cold rainy weather sucks.



Sorry to hear that John. And I will definitely agree with you and your second sentence.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I finally got to an appointment with the specialist. I like him. A doctor that listens. But I will never make another appointment for 8:30 again.
> 
> I go back in a month and have to schedule blood work about two or three days before he sees me again. I don't mind the blood work. Needles have never bothered. Stick me all you want. Got some student nurses that need to learn how to give a shot to a patient? I would let them practice on me. But don't give me any liquid medication that I have to drink or taste. My throat closes up, dry heaves until I lose my breath, etc.
> 
> Right now I am going to head back to bad. I was not ready for an early morning appointment. Maybe I shouldn't have stay up until 4 a.m.



Good luck with your Dr appointment and your blood work, Addie.

Mom had to have an upper GI one time with the icky chalky stuff to drink, the hospital in town keeps the cold and gave her a straw to use with it, and she was fine.

We always try to get Dr appointments in the afternoons if possible.  Between getting breakfast done and getting ready for the day it takes Mom a while.  If there is fasting blood work to be done, we bite the bullet and get up early but do breakfast when we get home.

Hope you got your nap and had a good day yesterday.


----------



## cjmmytunes

This morning I'm waiting for my timer to go off so I can finish getting breakfast ready.

After breakfast, normal daily chores.

Tonight, fix medicines for the week and put roast in the slow cooker for tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Laundry day today. I have about three loads to do. I finally got to take that "nap" at ten last night. Managed to sleep the night through and woke up at 10:45 this morning. I think I was tired. I do not know how two people can make such a mess in two days. All this rain hasn't helped either one of us. My fingers are so swollen. And Pirate can't stand long enough to accomplish anything. I wish he knew how to knit. At least he could sit there being useful.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got a phone call with the numbers 888-666-6666 on the caller ID. What is that about?


----------



## CakePoet

It could a limo service.. that I got with a  quick googling of the number.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH and I just finished digging up, dividing, replanting and mulching one side of the daffodil beds along the front walk. I'm giving some to our new next door neighbors, but I'll have a whole lot left to donate to the Master Gardener plant sale next month [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic

Dang, hit the wrong button!


----------



## GotGarlic

Again!

Any chance someone could work on adding the attach image feature to the edit options?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> DH and I just finished digging up, dividing, replanting and mulching one side of the daffodil beds along the front walk....



Aw, your daffs are so pretty! If we get the chance to stop by your place later this year, maybe you could "plant" a bunch of silk flower ones to make the walk look like that? :

Glad to see you have sunshine. Himself had just mentioned the possible tornadoes that blew through Va Beach and wondered how your neighborhood fared. Things look...intact.

****************

I've been thinking about my menu for the next week. I need to "clean house" in the freezer, but I also don't want to miss out on this week's deals in the store. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Got a phone call with the numbers 888-666-6666 on the caller ID. What is that about?



April Food joke. Three sixes are supposed to be the numbers of the Devil. It depends on how superstitious you are. I think it is a bunch of baloney. Hogwash!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aw, your daffs are so pretty! If we get the chance to stop by your place later this year, maybe you could "plant" a bunch of silk flower ones to make the walk look like that? :
> 
> Glad to see you have sunshine. Himself had just mentioned the possible tornadoes that blew through Va Beach and wondered how your neighborhood fared. Things look...intact.



Thank you! That was last month - we had a very early spring this year. They're long gone. 

Um, maybe we can get up the energy to decorate for Christmas, how would that be?  I'll make you a wreath with bay leaves from the garden [emoji2]

Yes, they did have a couple tornadoes touch down in Virginia Beach last night. Thankfully, it wasn't that bad here.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> DH and I just finished digging up, dividing, replanting and mulching one side of the daffodil beds along the front walk. I'm giving some to our new next door neighbors, but I'll have a whole lot left to donate to the Master Gardener plant sale next month [emoji2]View attachment 26557View attachment 26558



My favorite flower. The flower of March. My birthday flower. It looks lovely. And so inviting. Makes your home coming so pleasant.


----------



## Addie

I have been watch the World Championship for Skating all day. Tonight I watched two female skaters from Canada. One took the silver, but the one that took the bronze, brought tears to my eyes. Personally, I think she should have won the gold.


----------



## Cheryl J

Texting with my daughter and SIL while they're in Bali, and receiving pics of my little grandsons enjoying their vacation. From our phones. Holy cow. Today's technology just floors me.


----------



## Cheryl J

What a pretty house, GG - I love the walkway and front porch.  I could def enjoy sitting out there with a tall glass of iced tea.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> What a pretty house, GG - I love the walkway and front porch.  I could def enjoy sitting out there with a tall glass of iced tea. [emoji2]


Come by anytime! I'll crack open a new box of wine for you! [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J

Deal!


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Good luck with your Dr appointment and your blood work, Addie.
> 
> Mom had to have an upper GI one time with the icky chalky stuff to drink, the hospital in town keeps the cold and gave her a straw to use with it, and she was fine.
> 
> We always try to get Dr appointments in the afternoons if possible.  Between getting breakfast done and getting ready for the day it takes Mom a while.  If there is fasting blood work to be done, we bite the bullet and get up early but do breakfast when we get home.
> 
> Hope you got your nap and had a good day yesterday.



I have had that nasty chalk drink a few times. And each time I gave the warning to have a pan ready and take the pics real fast. True to my word, as fast at it went down, it came back up. But I have to admit. They took that pic real fast.


----------



## taxlady

GG, love your daffodils. Mine won't be up for a while. They are still covered in snow.


----------



## Addie

I finished doing four loads of laundry. I don't like what the dryers here do to my clothes. So up and down to the laundry room. I have a really large rack for drying clothes. Hanging up four loads is more than I should have tried to tackle. I was exhausted by the time I got the last thing on the rack. Shut down the computer and headed for my bed. I made the mistake of watching _Law & Order_. By the time the show was over, I was wide awake. So here I sit.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Been sick the past couple days. I forced myself out of bed at noon Saturday because I had to my chickens moved. The broilers were too big for thier temporary pen in the feed shed. The chicks were too big for the hot box. I don't have me second coop done yet. I have to move it a little bit and level it up but Its been muddy I haven't been able to do anything. I ended up putting the broilers in the old corn crib I moved in. But they are partially naked and its been in the 30s at night. I took some 55 gallon barrels I was using for trash and cut the bottoms out of them. Then split then down the side. Then I srewed a couple 2x4s in there to make kind of a minature quonset hut. Shoved a bunch of straw in there. They all made it the first night. Should be good from here out. By the time I got thier old pen cleaned out and the little chicks moved I was exhausted. It was 3 o'clock. I said hell with it. I'm sick but I'm having a couple beers. Then I went to bed early.


----------



## Just Cooking

Farmer Jon said:


> Been sick the past couple days. I forced myself out of bed at noon Saturday because I had to my chickens moved. The broilers were too big for thier temporary pen in the feed shed. The chicks were too big for the hot box. I don't have me second coop done yet. I have to move it a little bit and level it up but Its been muddy I haven't been able to do anything. I ended up putting the broilers in the old corn crib I moved in. But they are partially naked and its been in the 30s at night. I took some 55 gallon barrels I was using for trash and cut the bottoms out of them. Then split then down the side. Then I srewed a couple 2x4s in there to make kind of a minature quonset hut. Shoved a bunch of straw in there. They all made it the first night. Should be good from here out. By the time I got thier old pen cleaned out and the little chicks moved I was exhausted. It was 3 o'clock. I said hell with it. I'm sick but I'm having a couple beers. Then I went to bed early.




Thank you, Jon...  
I will not bitch because I forgot my umbrella when I went to the pharmacy...I will not bitch because I forgot my umbrella when I went to the pharmacy... I will not bitch because I forgot my umbrella when I went to the pharmacy...I will not bitch because I forgot my umbrella when I went to the pharmacy...


----------



## cjmmytunes

JoAnn L. said:


> Got a phone call with the numbers 888-666-6666 on the caller ID. What is that about?



I got a call from them this AM.  Googled it and it's some company that wants access to your computer.

Not just no but H&*( no!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I have had that nasty chalk drink a few times. And each time I gave the warning to have a pan ready and take the pics real fast. True to my word, as fast at it went down, it came back up. But I have to admit. They took that pic real fast.



That's a good idea to have the pan ready for any eruptions that might happen.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie - hope you get a nap later.  Which Law & Order is your favorite?  I happen to be partial to SVU.  Who would ever think that Ice T would play a detective?

Farmer Jon - hope you feel better soon.

Not doing much today - waiting for roast to get done in crockpot so I can fix the gravy in the juices and listening to Top 20 on CMT.


----------



## CakePoet

Reading the news,  a bus with 52 students ( 14 years of age), 6 teachers, 1 buss driver has fallen side way into ditch, so far 3 dead, 2 critically injured  and 20 still in hospital, the rest minor. It is double decker bus  and it is laying on it side , the ditch isnt deep at all and the bus is just laying there like it  took a nap. So far there is no reason to why and not clear what happen.


----------



## Andy M.

Cleaning out the bottomless pit of a freezer that's below the fridge.  Got the bottom compartment sorted out.  Next is the top shelf.  Trying to make room for stuff.  It's amazing how many different bread products we have frozen.


----------



## blissful

Cleaning out the pots and pans cabinet and shelves. Sterilizing equipment for my second white cheddar4 today. Weather is going to be warm, so raking out a small garden spot!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy, please come over and tackle my freezer next.  I'm afraid of the thing.

I'm baking brownies.  I know, I hate to bake.  But these were foolproof.  I've been in hot pursuit of the Ghiradelli dark chocolate cake mix that kleenex swooned over in one of her reviews, no luck yet, but I did find Ghiradelli caramel turtle brownie mix.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Andy, please come over and tackle my freezer next.  I'm afraid of the thing...



Sorry, DL.  After the kitchen freezer, I have the upright in the basement.  Now THAT'S scary.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm taking an iced tea break from working in the yard on this beautiful shorts-and-a-Tshirt day.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> I got a call from them this AM.  Googled it and it's some company that wants access to your computer.
> 
> Not just no but H&*( no!



Well, isn't that the same as a number of the Devil? 

My sister had a vanity plate. BAD 6666. She got more comments from total strangers. One of her girlfriends refused to ride in her car.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Been sick the past couple days. I forced myself out of bed at noon Saturday because I had to my chickens moved. The broilers were too big for thier temporary pen in the feed shed. The chicks were too big for the hot box. I don't have me second coop done yet. I have to move it a little bit and level it up but Its been muddy I haven't been able to do anything. I ended up putting the broilers in the old corn crib I moved in. But they are partially naked and its been in the 30s at night. I took some 55 gallon barrels I was using for trash and cut the bottoms out of them. Then split then down the side. Then I srewed a couple 2x4s in there to make kind of a minature quonset hut. Shoved a bunch of straw in there. They all made it the first night. Should be good from here out. By the time I got thier old pen cleaned out and the little chicks moved I was exhausted. It was 3 o'clock. I said hell with it. I'm sick but I'm having a couple beers. Then I went to bed early.



I am so happy that they made it through the night. Now stay in bed until you feel like your healthy self. And I bet those beers will help you. If not keep them coming until they kick in and get you back on your feet.


----------



## Cheryl J

Watching the ACM awards.  Joe Walsh, Dierks Bentley, and Luke Bryan killin' it with a tribute to Chuck Berry's 'Johnny Be Good'.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie - hope you get a nap later.  Which Law & Order is your favorite?  I happen to be partial to SVU.  Who would ever think that Ice T would play a detective?
> 
> Farmer Jon - hope you feel better soon.
> 
> Not doing much today - waiting for roast to get done in crockpot so I can fix the gravy in the juices and listening to Top 20 on CMT.



I watch Criminal Intent. SVU is very often about children or rape and I get just too upset seeing children in peril or pain. I know it is only fiction. But as they show at the beginning of a show, it is often based on a case that may have been in the news.


----------



## CakePoet

I'm still reading the news.  The buss driver is from  this area, the bus used it the one we sometimes  commute with. The teachers is my close friend collages.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just now getting around to reading e-mails and such today.

Mom had a eye Dr appointment today and my sister came in to go with us.  All is good with her eyes, no changes, no signs of the diabetes doing anything to them.


----------



## Andy M.

It's the Red Sox opening day against the Pirates. So I'm sitting here watching the game. What else would I be doing?


----------



## CakePoet

3 dead in crash of bus taking students to Swedish ski resort - ABC News

There , if any one care, that whats happen.


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> 3 dead in crash of bus taking students to Swedish ski resort - ABC News
> 
> There , if any one care, that whats happen.




Terrible tragedy...


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> 3 dead in crash of bus taking students to Swedish ski resort - ABC News
> 
> There , if any one care, that whats happen.




Oh no.  Terribly sad.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> 3 dead in crash of bus taking students to Swedish ski resort - ABC News
> 
> There , if any one care, that whats happen.


I'm sorry to hear about this, CakePoet


----------



## CakePoet

Things like this doesnt happen that often here. The hard part is that the news is trying to put the blame on the bus driver, fully with  out any proof.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CakePoet said:


> 3 dead in crash of bus taking students to Swedish ski resort - ABC News
> 
> There , if any one care, that whats happen.


That is so sad, *CakePoet*. I hope they can find out what caused the accident for the sake of the families.


----------



## caseydog

We had a bad one here in Texas about a week ago. 13 people died, only two survivors. It is still under investigation, but the driver who caused the accident (one of the two survivors)  was apparently texting while driving. 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...enior-adults-in-texas/?utm_term=.f828be5e60cd

Texting and driving just can not be done at the same time. Period. 13 people are dead, and a 20-year-old is going to have to live with that for the rest of his life. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

Texting and driving is a bad combo.
By law here  they should have all been wearing seat belts and the adults on the trip should have made sure of that but some werent.


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> We had a bad one here in Texas about a week ago. 13 people died, only two survivors. It is still under investigation, but the driver who caused the accident (one of the two survivors)  was apparently texting while driving.
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...enior-adults-in-texas/?utm_term=.f828be5e60cd
> 
> Texting and driving just can not be done at the same time. Period. 13 people are dead, and a 20-year-old is going to have to live with that for the rest of his life.
> 
> CD



I read about that. I guess the driver who caused the accident just said, "Sorry." He was weaving all over the road before he crashed and two other people called 911 to let the police know what was going on. But the crash happened before the cops could get there.



I am just sitting here counting my aches and pains until I go to bed in a little bit. I've got some Benadryl I'm going to take in a half hour and that will put me right out. 

Wednesday night I filleted myself on the leg with the exacto blade and ended up going into emergency to see if I needed stitches. They just put some of those butterfly stitches over the cut - they call them steri-strips or something.

The wound started itching on Thursday and I thought Great! I'm already healing! Yeah, no. On Saturday the end of one of the strips came loose and my skin was all red underneath. So I pulled them all off and the cut was fine. But each end of all the strips (there were 4 of them) had left what looked like a burn mark. 

So I trot into Urgent Care on Sunday and guess what? I'm allergic to whatever glue they put on those things. I actually had blisters under the strips. I got the Benadryl to relieve the itching a little.

So the cut looks like it's going to heal fine and also heal a lot faster than the blisters that came from the strips that covered the cut. This is a case of the cure being worse than the original injury. 

This could only happen to me.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's the Red Sox opening day against the Pirates. So I'm sitting here watching the game. What else would I be doing?



Let the games begin. And the Sox won! Go Sox!!!


----------



## cjmmytunes

And UNC won their game last night!  Go Heels!!!

Eating supper and hoping it doesn't keep me up tonight.


----------



## caseydog

My backyard is de-leafed, and my 2017 herbs and peppers are planted. 

I have a huge live oak in my small yard, and for those of you not familiar with live oaks, they drop their leaves in the spring while new leaves grow simultaneously. They also drop these pollen pods in massive quantities. I usually clean it up myself, but this year was really heavy, so I paid some younger guys 50-bucks to do it. They filled nine of those big, paper yard waste recycling bags. 

I planted some basil, and replaced my oregano that didn't fare well over the winter. As for peppers, I'm only doing cayenne peppers this year. I use those a lot, and they freeze well. 

My rosemary bush is looking pretty ragged, so I may need to replace it, too. My thyme bush came back beautifully this spring. I'm already using it. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went and got the new to us dozer. I was bummed I couldn't haul it myself but I did get to drive the pilot car.


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon said:


> Went and got the new to us dozer. I was bummed I couldn't haul it myself but I did get to drive the pilot car.


What's a pilot car?


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's a vehicle with a wide load sign and flashing lights to warn oncoming traffic they are about to meet a truck with a wide load.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Jon*, those are both large pieces of machinery. The way you have the photo framed, it looks like the flatbed is hauling both the bulldozer and the grain tower(?)behind it!

********************

I'm thinking it's about time I started to make a move towards heading to bed. It's been a busy few days around here and I need my beauty sleep. But first, wine.


----------



## CakePoet

I am just getting ready for work.. should I wear make up or not.. hrm..  Yeah I dont wear makeup that often but  why not.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Have potatoes & onions in the oven for breakfast.  Got the AM chores done and now I'm going through my e-mails.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> It's a vehicle with a wide load sign and flashing lights to warn oncoming traffic they are about to meet a truck with a wide load.



When I lived in Texas the government was still moving in large house trailers after a hurricane had devastated the town. Every day there would be the Pilot Car coming down the main street with another wide load.


----------



## Chef Munky

Waking up.Or at least trying to.
Need to decide what to do today.

Go with hubby and spend time with the Natzi's
One more week and were done with them.

Or stay home (I'm really tired) call around and get estimates for a new sliding glass door.Hesitant to call and put a claim in with out home owners insurance. We've heard people have had their policies cancelled for less.

Bite the dust and pay out of pocket?Might be a good idea.Buy a door that's not the standard design like everyone else's.Individuality is a good thing. 

Dear son was edging the back yard with the weed eater.
One rock hit the door.We all heard it hit.A few minutes later another one hit it.That was the lucky strike one.LOL! And it WAS a home run!....
It was cool hearing it crack.

I didn't know they made them like windshields.The guys had to take a shovel handle to it break it out.We still have glass in it.Looks tacky.

The fun around here never ends.


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> ...Bite the dust and pay out of pocket?Might be a good idea...



Maybe you can just have the glass replaced???


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Maybe you can just have the glass replaced???



Living in a rural area.The cost will be about the same.
Depending on who you call prices vary considerably.

You just gave me an idea. I'll call our adopted son and talk with him.
I might be able to get a new door. My design. At cost.

So, I should stay home?


----------



## Dawgluver

Procrastinating.  I've GOT to start working on our taxes.  I use Taxact online, and they practically do themselves, but it's still a pain to gather up all the paperwork.


----------



## blissful

Working on some cheese. Making a Guinness infused cheese today. I hope it turns out!


----------



## Just Cooking

Out for errands and haircuts this morning... Meeting friends to try out the new Smashburger nearby and then an exciting game or two of Canasta...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just now waking up, two shifts and then 3 days off.  Everyone, Shrek and Parents, have my days off scheduled.  Shrek wants shopping and 'Rents want us to start on the garden.  Bought a Rototiller on Monday.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just now waking up, two shifts and then 3 days off.  Everyone, Shrek and Parents, have my days off scheduled.  Shrek wants shopping and 'Rents want us to start on the garden.  Bought a Rototiller on Monday.


Have fun with the Rototiller. I always wanted one.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Have fun with the Rototiller. I always wanted one.


Be careful with the Rototiller! DH borrowed one years ago to dig out one of our garden beds and it almost threw him over the neighbor's fence!


----------



## dragnlaw

I have a tiny "mini-rototiller" that I just love.  It is perfect for maintenance. Not big jobs though, big weeds and rocks jam it.  I just rent one when needed and get the neighbour or my ex to come over and do it...


----------



## Vinylhanger

Farmer Jon said:


> Cleaned up the basement today. Am I the only one who mops thier furnace room and wipes down the water heater? I have a little bit of OCD. It shows up in the weirdest places when I least expect it.


My OCD causes me to ignore things if they are to funky, then if I start cleaning it up, my OCD kicks in and I can't get it clean enough.  It's a conundrum.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Addie said:


> I hear ya loud and clear. I find dirt where no one expects to look for it. One day at my daughters, the counter in front of her toaster was grimy. The rest of her counter top was shiny clean. I asked her if she ever cleaned out her toaster tray. Huh? She didn't know you had to. I showed her how to open the toaster on the bottom. With a great deal of effort. It was stuck shut. There was so much crumb residue, that they were burnt to a crisp. Her husband removed the tray and she had to soak it to get them loose. I am always after Pirate to please wipe off the top of the door frames along with the top of the window sash. You would be surprised how much dust can accumulate up there.
> 
> Living in the city, you get this gritty city dust when you open the windows. Either open the windows weather permitting or live with no fresh air unless you go outside.


We live in the country.  Dirt, dust,mud, dogs, cats, pollen and horse pucky among other things is what makes up our daily intake of grit and grime.

The secret is to find a level you can live with and stick to it.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Hmm, combining my two posts makes me seem conflicted.  Silly conundrums.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Procrastinating.  I've GOT to start working on our taxes.  I use Taxact online, and they practically do themselves, but it's still a pain to gather up all the paperwork.


Himself hasn't started either. I told him he had best get going in case I misplaced paperwork and need to hunt for it.

*****************************

I've been listening to the baseball game online, watching the tablet screen for the basketball game, and wallowing in a food coma. Too. Much. Good. Food. Meanwhile, the Cavs won and the Tribe might not. Still a good day all-in-all.


----------



## Cheryl J

I have an appointment tomorrow morning to get my taxes done.   I should get it in gear and get everything together sooner though - I'll definitely work on that next year.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Very productive day. Got a dog run built. 80x 30. She has plenty of room to run. We will let her out at night to run free. Spring time more traffic. Dumb dog just stands in the middle of the road. 

After work went and started a small deck for a buddy of mine that most his legs. Its not done but got it far enough he can call the wheel chair ramp people to come put it up. Worked past dark but got all the floor done except one board that need a some crazy cuts. About $600 worth of materials from Menards. A carpenter buddy of mine took the lead on this. He hates Menards but it fit the budget of the job.



Also we got word from the allergist. Jasper has out grown most of his allergies. The last so text showed near zero for wheat, soy, and dairy. They were his worst ones!


----------



## Andy M.

Farmer John, you had a very busy day.  That's great news about Jasper.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through with breakfast, going to do the morning chores.  Waiting to see what this cold front is going to do.

Everyone who is in the path of this thing, please stay safe.


----------



## Chef Munky

Farmer Jon said:


> Very productive day. Got a dog run built. 80x 30. She has plenty of room to run. We will let her out at night to run free. Spring time more traffic. Dumb dog just stands in the middle of the road.
> 
> After work went and started a small deck for a buddy of mine that most his legs. Its not done but got it far enough he can call the wheel chair ramp people to come put it up. Worked past dark but got all the floor done except one board that need a some crazy cuts. About $600 worth of materials from Menards. A carpenter buddy of mine took the lead on this. He hates Menards but it fit the budget of the job.
> 
> 
> 
> Also we got word from the allergist. Jasper has out grown most of his allergies. The last so text showed near zero for wheat, soy, and dairy. They were his worst ones! View attachment 26581View attachment 26582



This world needs more people like you in it. 
What a nice thing for you to do for your buddy.


----------



## taxlady

That's great news about Jasper.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself hasn't started either. I told him he had best get going in case I misplaced paperwork and need to hunt for it.
> 
> *****************************
> 
> I've been listening to the baseball game online, watching the tablet screen for the basketball game, and wallowing in a food coma. Too. Much. Good. Food. Meanwhile, the Cavs won and the Tribe might not. Still a good day all-in-all.



When I was earning enough to have to file taxes, I always kept a folder and tossed any piece of paper in it that I thought might be related to taxes. Specially anything with an added sales tax on it. Reduced my State taxes to a refund. It didn't matter what order, I just tossed them in their. Then around the middle of December I would work on sorting it all out.


----------



## LPBeier

We are getting ready to head out to look at homes for sale. Ours finally sold Tuesday and we got the papers last night. So, onto a new phase of stress  but happy to have the first step behind us.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> We are getting ready to head out to look at homes for sale. Ours finally sold Tuesday and we got the papers last night. So, onto a new phase of stress  but happy to have the first step behind us.



Congratulations LP 
Are you looking around local or farther away from where you are now?


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Maybe you can just have the glass replaced???



Well the door was taken into the glass shop.
Because NOTHING! in this house is normal (Custom designed/built at the taxpayers expense!) to replace the window at our expense will be $400.00.
Ouch! Now my pride is hurt.

It's not a standard door.They call it a classic.It will be a week to have the glass replaced.


----------



## caseydog

Getting ready to download TurboTax. Being self-employed, I know I am going to owe money, so I wait until April 14 to file. 

FYI, unlike people who work for an employer, instead of paying 6.2-percent to FICA, I pay 15.3-percent in "self employment tax." And, any deductions I have only apply to Federal Income Tax, not the self-employment tax. So, the absolute minimum tax bill for me is 15.3-percent. Federal income tax is collected on top of that. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> Getting ready to download TurboTax. Being self-employed, I know I am going to owe money, so I wait until April 14 to file.
> 
> FYI, unlike people who work for an employer, instead of paying 6.2-percent to FICA, I pay 15.3-percent in "self employment tax." And, any deductions I have only apply to Federal Income Tax, not the self-employment tax. So, the absolute minimum tax bill for me is 15.3-percent. Federal income tax is collected on top of that.
> 
> CD



I downloaded my TT about a month ago.   Already filed my 1065 partnership return which was due 3/15.   My wife is my business partner.   I basically have everything else on the 1040 ready to go.....I just haven't hit the "File" button yet.   Like you, I'll wait til the last minute....


----------



## Dawgluver

Got my teeth cleaned.  The Tooth Nazi (as I refer to her, nice lady but a bit rough) always gives out a goody bag afterwards.  She gave me a blue toothbrush, and asked if the color was OK.  I told her, no problem, as long as it wasn't pink.  DH's favorite color is pink.  

We both cracked up.  The office wondered what was going on, we were giggling so much.

And I'm still protaxinating.  Hoping to get my Tax Act together this weekend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is great news about Jasper, *Farmer Jon*! Hope he grows out of any other allergy that might be hanging on.

*LP*, congrats on selling your home! Hope you find the next home of your dreams in short time.

*********************

I've been sitting and thinking about doing something. The good news is, we'll eat tonight. It's hardly a news flash, though, that thinking about doing a job doesn't actually get the job done.


----------



## caseydog

JoAnn L. said:


> Just remembering some of the great food memories from my youth.
> 
> Kmart Cafeteria's Apple Dumpling and their Rice Pudding with Raisins.
> Woolworths Cheesecake square with Graham Cracker Crumb topping and then a
> Cherry Coke fountain drink.
> Triangle Cafe, cherry phosphate.
> Matts Cafe, Roast beef, mashed potato and gravy sandwich "oh so good".
> 
> These places are long gone, sad to say.



Kmart still exists. They merged with Sears. It's like two terminal patients getting married. The merged company is on life support, and may go out of business soon. 

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

caseydog said:


> Kmart still exists. They merged with Sears. It's like two terminal patients getting married. The merged company is on life support, and may go out of business soon.
> 
> CD



I know all about Kmart (I worked there for 23 years), right up front in the" battle field".  I supervised checkouts and I also worked the service desk. They closed their cafeteria here years ago. They did close our Kmart here last month.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Congratulations LP
> Are you looking around local or farther away from where you are now?





Cooking Goddess said:


> *LP*, congrats on selling your home! Hope you find the next home of your dreams in short time.


Thanks, Munky and CG!

We were planning to move to the next city over, Langley because TB's parents and brother live there and that's where the rest of the clan gather when they come from other parts. Today at lunch his parents informed us that they may be moving in the near future and aren't sure where they will go! All the places we can afford in Langley are three storey townhouses that just aren't great for two old arthritics like Violet and me.

So, since we aren't tied to family, and we really want a house, we are considering moving out further where we can get a house through a childhood friend of mine. This has all happened in 24 hours so our heads are spinning. We go out to look at it on Saturday and for now, we are taking a break from any local house shopping.

Oh, and this new town would be on the traveling route of at least half of the rest of the family!


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Munky and CG!
> 
> We were planning to move to the next city over, Langley because TB's parents and brother live there and that's where the rest of the clan gather when they come from other parts. Today at lunch his parents informed us that they may be moving in the near future and aren't sure where they will go! All the places we can afford in Langley are three storey townhouses that just aren't great for two old arthritics like Violet and me.
> 
> So, since we aren't tied to family, and we really want a house, we are considering moving out further where we can get a house through a childhood friend of mine. This has all happened in 24 hours so our heads are spinning. We go out to look at it on Saturday and for now, we are taking a break from any local house shopping.
> 
> Oh, and this new town would be on the traveling route of at least half of the rest of the family!




Wow LP.  That's a lot of stuff to deal with.  Good luck on the house hunting!  A one story house is definitely a good idea.


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> And I'm still protaxinating.  Hoping to get my Tax Act together this weekend.


I jumped in the car and ran my papers over to the accountant's yesterday. AND paid him upfront. So much easier than having him chase me. Two years ago his pay envelope sat on the seat of the car for a couple of months - I just kept forgetting it as it kept getting covered up. It got to the point where I called his secretary to make sure he wasn't there when I came by. 

*Casey, Road*, When I was doing my own returns, I made sure to file them as early as possible. No money thou. This way they would send me the corrections and then I would send the correct amount.  You don't HAVE to pay on the date, but you HAVE to FILE by the date. You'll probably pay interest though but you won't have to pay a late filing fee.



Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been sitting and thinking about doing something. The good news is, we'll eat tonight. It's hardly a news flash, though, that thinking about doing a job doesn't actually get the job done.



Sometimes I sit and think so much about doing something, it gets far too late to actually do it!


----------



## cjmmytunes

JoAnn L. said:


> I know all about Kmart (I worked there for 23 years), right up front in the" battle field".  I supervised checkouts and I also worked the service desk. They closed their cafeteria here years ago. They did close our Kmart here last month.



You poor thing - you had to deal with the madness that is Black Friday, didn't you?  I went to Walmart's Black Friday one year - never again!  Had an asthma attack and almost had to go to the hospital.


----------



## CakePoet

I just done the taxes, got the form, checked it out, I zero tax so nothing needed to be changed and used my mobile to confirm and now I am done, that was 5 minutes of my life.  The hard part was opening the forms, the scissor just folded the plastic.


----------



## Addie

Ever year Massachusetts gets an extra day to file. April 15th is a State holiday. We celebrate the 18th of April on the 15th. And no, not because of the Marathon.


----------



## Andy M.

I had bought a TurboTax CD at Costco as I have been doing every year.  Then my computer died and I had to buy another one that didn't have a CD drive.  I was able to return TurboTax for full credit.  I'll do my taxes online.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I had bought a TurboTax CD at Costco as I have been doing every year.  Then my computer died and I had to buy another one that didn't have a CD drive.  I was able to return TurboTax for full credit.  I'll do my taxes online.


Can you upload last year's info to the online version? Can't you buy it online and download it? I've done that with the Canadian version.


----------



## roadfix

For the last couple of years my brother has given me his TT Premier CD for me to download on my PC.     I think you can do up to 5 downloads per CD.   Or is it the other way around, you can file up to 5 separate returns per download...?


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> For the last couple of years my brother has given me his TT Premier CD for me to download on my PC.     I think you can do up to 5 downloads per CD.



Yes, but I don't think you can fit electronically more than once.


----------



## JoAnn L.

cjmmytunes said:


> You poor thing - you had to deal with the madness that is Black Friday, didn't you?  I went to Walmart's Black Friday one year - never again!  Had an asthma attack and almost had to go to the hospital.



I had some rough times working up front. I was hit twice (when I first started, when a credit card was declined and we had to call it in, they told us to keep the card). Believe me the customers were not happy. One night a customer threatend me and security had to walk me to my car. I told the customer that I was just following store policy. One customer was so bad that I called our manager up to checkouts. I handed him the checkout keys and told him I cound not handle a very unhappy man. I went back to the rec. room and just tried to calm down. I waited about 10 minutes and went back up. The managers face was beet red and the customer was gone, all he did was give me back my keys.  "I wanted him to see what goes on up front with an out of control customer". I thought I might be fired but he never said a word. Some times when I got home from work I would have to take a walk just to calm down.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Yes, but I don't think you can fit electronically more than once.


Well, actually, after my brother E-filed his 2015 return I downloaded that same CD on my PC and was able to E-file, for free, my return last year.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Well, actually, after my brother E-filed his 2015 return I downloaded that same CD on my PC and was able to E-file, for free, my return last year.



That's great!  Saved a few bucks.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> That's great!  Saved a few bucks.



Yep.   Saved $49.99 + tax for the TT Premier, to be exact.
Another reason why you see individuals selling once downloaded TT CD's on Ebay for cheap...

But TT makes money on upgrades and State return E-filing.    I usually pay the $20 or whatever they charge to E-file my State portion of the return.    Saves me printing a hard copy of the return and mailing it.  Federal E-filing is always free.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just got rid of a door-to-door salesman in record time! 

I could tell by the quick dash to the door, the rhythmic knock, and the scamper from the porch to the steps that he was promoting some product. Solar panels have been a big push around here lately, but I wasn't interested in whatever it was. I opened the door, smiled, and said "I can tell by your knock that you're selling something and I'm not interested" and he smiled and said "well, thanks...have a nice day" and left. Sweet!


----------



## roadfix

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just got rid of a door-to-door salesman in record time!



The only people ever come knocking at our door usually are the JW's.   We never answer the door.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just got rid of a door-to-door salesman in record time!
> 
> I could tell by the quick dash to the door, the rhythmic knock, and the scamper from the porch to the steps that he was promoting some product. Solar panels have been a big push around here lately, but I wasn't interested in whatever it was. I opened the door, smiled, and said "I can tell by your knock that you're selling something and I'm not interested" and he smiled and said "well, thanks...have a nice day" and left. Sweet!



As a contractor Spike was asked by a homeowner to please look into the solar panels. Three major problems with them.

1. You don't really own them. You have to rent them on a yearly basis. He couldn't find one company that sold them outright. At least not here in Mass. 

2. In case of a fire in your home, the fire department has to rip them off your roof so they can vent the smoke and fire. And I do mean RIP! Fire departments hate them. 

3. In the event your home is salvageable, and you can repair and rebuild, you still have to pay for the damaged panels. Plus you are expected to honor your original contract. Even though you can't live in your home until all repairs are done. 

That contract is really tricky. Should anyone decide to get those panels, take the contract to your lawyer. A lot of folks think that they are not only going to save money, but sell electricity back to the utility company. Most of those contracts are written so that the extra electricity belongs to the company that owns the panels. 

Spike still has a copy of the blank contract. Every time someone talks about getting those panels, he shows them the contract. He has that little paragraph highlighted that states "all extra electricity belongs to the *name of the panel company* and cannot be sold by the homeowner. That paragraph is written in such a complicated way, a homeowner is lost trying to figure out the legalese language. 

So glad you sent the salesman on his way CG.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> That's great!  Saved a few bucks.



Spike downloaded Turbo Tax (TT) onto my computer. According to him, TT only allows you to use their forms three times for anyone person. Or some such rule. So right now I have listed on my computer and TT the following names. 

Pinnochio. Teddy Bear, Kitty Cat and a few other names. He does the returns for several people that are close friends of his and own property. My home has turned into an office. I have the files of several people I don't even know here. I need another file holder. When he is done with anyone's tax return, he loads it down to one of those little F Files. Then tries to give it back to the taxpayer. They don't want it. So I have a holder for them also. 

Oh well, as long as I can come to DC when I want to, I don't care what he is up to. And what he does really is none of my business. I have only one absolutely strict rule for anyone who sits down in this chair.

*ABSOLUTELY NO PORN!* So far it has never been a problem.


----------



## caseydog

I used to be a senior manager at a computer software company, before I went out on my own. When I told people who i worked for, some of them had no issues at all with telling me they had copies of our software that they got from friends or family members. They didn't seem to have any problem telling me they stole from the company that was paying my salary. Stealing software was just not considered stealing for so many people. 

I buy my software. I buy my music. I buy or rent my movies. It pays for somebody's job. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're a good dog, *Casey*. Good dog. 



Addie said:


> As a contractor Spike was asked by a homeowner to please look into the solar panels. Three major problems with them....That contract is really tricky....So glad you sent the salesman on his way CG...


I knew all that stuff about the solar panels, *Addie*. There are all kinds of "this is such a good deal!" people that go around. I scoot them all away. If I need something done around the house, I do the calling around and getting bids. My Momma didn't raise no dummy.


----------



## caseydog

Just got off the phone with my best friend from high school, class of 1979. We live 300 miles apart, and get together once a year, and talk on the phone three or four times a year. I hate talking on the phone, but when we get to talking, we go on for hours. Tonight, it was 2 hours and 19 minutes. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You're a good dog, *Casey*. Good dog.
> 
> 
> I knew all that stuff about the solar panels, *Addie*. There are all kinds of "this is such a good deal!" people that go around. I scoot them all away. If I need something done around the house, I do the calling around and getting bids. My Momma didn't raise no dummy.



Good for you. Anytime someone hands me a contract, I ask to take it home and study it. Or to show to my lawyer. "Oh well, we can't let out contracts leave here empty" is the usual response I get. "Oh well, I can't sign a contract without my lawyer looking at it first. Goodbye." Sometimes I will haggle with the salesman just for the sport of it. And then I leave.


----------



## Addie

When I have nights like these past 12 hours, I have been watching YouTube. Mostly on the history of England. I came across last night the History of England's Food with Clarissa Dickinson. (Two Fat Ladies) She started with the history of how the meals were named, Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner. It is in two parts. This is a NatGeo special 2014. This one really held my interest. 

Well worth watching.


----------



## GotGarlic

We are on our way to a nursery to buy some plants. As a master gardener, I get to buy them wholesale once a year.


----------



## CakePoet

I am  sewing, baking and listening to the news about the  Beertruck that  drove into people on purpose   in Stockholm.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Eating breakfast and listening to "The Kitchen".  Already have morning chores done except for breakfast dishes.  After cooking shows go off, going to Food Lion to get steaks and baking potatoes for tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just finished breakfast and coffee, now waiting for 10:00 for my appt. to get my taxes done.  Then, hopefully a lazy day and catching up here on DC.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Good for you. *Anytime someone hands me a contract, I ask to take it home and study it.* Or to show to my lawyer. "Oh well, we can't let out contracts leave here empty" is the usual response I get. "Oh well, I can't sign a contract without my lawyer looking at it first. Goodbye." *Sometimes I will haggle with the salesman just for the sport of it. And then I leave.*


 
Addie....do you get salesman bugging you with contracts *when you are away from home?*  Or do they actually enter the senior's building where you live and start knocking on the resident's doors with contract in hand??  
I would never 'haggle' with a door to door salesperson just for 'sport' - I don't have time, and really don't see the fun in that.  But maybe that's just me.


----------



## CakePoet

Pew; just confirmed  that every one of my friends in Stockholm is fine.  

My brothers best friend had called in sick, normally she works right where the truck went in.  That is extremely lucky.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> Pew; just confirmed  that every one of my friends in Stockholm is fine.
> 
> My brothers best friend had called in sick, normally she works right where the truck went in.  That is extremely lucky.


That must be a relief. I checked on friends and cousins yesterday. FaceBook's safety check is handy for that, if people are on FB. I came here and checked that you had posted since the attack. I know you aren't in Stockholm, but a day trip is always a possibility.


----------



## Andy M.

Trying some resets to speed up SO's iPad.


----------



## CakePoet

Yeah and I dont want to post a link  either, taxlady since people is using this to spread hate instead of facts.
They are now  showing pictures of a normality,kindness, love and compassion.  A police car  decorated with flowers and thank you notes, because they acted quickly, caring and correctly. People showing love and that they are  bigger then   hate.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> When I have nights like these past 12 hours, I have been watching YouTube. Mostly on the history of England. I came across last night the History of England's Food with Clarissa Dickinson. (Two Fat Ladies) She started with the history of how the meals were named, Breakfast, Lunch and Dinner. It is in two parts. This is a NatGeo special 2014. This one really held my interest.
> 
> Well worth watching.



Check out Two Greedy Italians, with Antonio Carluccio and Gennaro Contaldo. Very informative and very entertaining. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CakePoet said:


> Pew; just confirmed  that every one of my friends in Stockholm is fine...





taxlady said:


> That must be a relief. I checked on friends and cousins yesterday...


Glad to hear that all of your friends and family members are OK for both of you.

Sometimes I think the news media needs to just mention an incident like this, and then drop it. I think continuous coverage only causes more crazies to come out of the woodwork. Just watching the news you can tell there is enough craziness already.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Addie....do you get salesman bugging you with contracts *when you are away from home?*  Or do they actually enter the senior's building where you live and start knocking on the resident's doors with contract in hand??
> I would never 'haggle' with a door to door salesperson just for 'sport' - I don't have time, and really don't see the fun in that.  But maybe that's just me.



No. We have a security system that a person has to key in to our individual phone number. If they can't identify themselves, we just don't press the code to allow them in. We have one woman whose son has assaulted her more than once. So he is banned by court order from the building. He has tried to get in by pressing any code. Stupid him always identifies himself. One time he hit my code and I told him to wait, that my phone wasn't working too well. I would be right down to let him in. Instead I called the police. Surprise, surprise in the words of Gomer Pyle. 

Although, I know that Meals on Wheels comes M-F at 10:40 every day. We have a couple of residents that a slightly senile and do not understand how the system works. So I told the delivery girl to call my number and I will let her in. Also I give instruction on line to FedEx about keying in my code number for each order. Otherwise they would be leaving packages outside the building. 

I was referring to mostly the time I took Poo to get his first auto. I even had one salesman push a totally blank contract in front of me and thought I was going to sign it. I finally gave up and asked Spike to go with us. Of course they talked to Spike and completely ignored me. Then when we made our finally decision, the salesman almost lost it when I insisted on taking the time to read the contract through thoroughly. The salesman kept wanting to give the contract to Spike. It wasn't until I started to raise my voice, the manager heard the ruckus and came out. He handed me the contract, gave me a little room with a closed door and I left everyone outside while I took my sweet time reading that contract. And all because I was a woman. 

Whenever a person assumes I am just a dumb old lady, they usually come out on the short end. Being a legal secretary for a few years gave me a great education. 

I have a neighbor who has a dog. When he first moved in he left the dog for a whole, long day. The manager wasn't in that day, so the tenants had to listed to that dog bark the WHOLE day until the owner came home. I pointed out to him the part of the lease regarding the responsibility he had regarding the comfort of the rest of the residents and his responsibility with having a dog in the building. "Oh, I never read those things." Well, I do. Every last word. Even the part regarding assigning my signature to it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> Pew; just confirmed  that every one of my friends in Stockholm is fine.
> 
> My brothers best friend had called in sick, normally she works right where the truck went in.  That is extremely lucky.



One of my sister's friend lives in Stockholm with his family, but him, his wife, and his co-worker were in the US for a music tour.  Have you ever heard of Andreas Aleman and Brian Hobbs?


----------



## CakePoet

I think Brian has worked with one  my friend, but I am not 100% sure.

I been enjoying my socialistic medicine at work, my daughter is ill and we spent 3 hours last night at the EM doctor and we are going to go to the doctor today again.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hanging out here while at work.  I am short one computer at home.  My new one should be here on Wednesday.  My old laptop finally gave up the ghost.  Working on file transfers between the old and new.  I hope I didn't lose much.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> I think Brian has worked with one  my friend, but I am not 100% sure.
> 
> I been enjoying my socialistic medicine at work, my daughter is ill and we spent 3 hours last night at the EM doctor and we are going to go to the doctor today again.



So sorry to hear about your daughter, hope she gets better soon.  How old is she and have they figured out what is going on with her?


----------



## CakePoet

We have spent  Monday at the doctors office and  today at  the eye doctor, she has  gotten a bad  infection in her eye due to gravel in her eye, it as last getting better.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here waiting for the woman from PACE to come and tell me all the great services ESP has to offer. After ten years in the program, I think I know what they offer. And I don't need anything else thank you. But I am trying to not be non-compliant again. So I will politely listen to her. 

Tomorrow I have an appointment with my rheumatologist. More shots right into the joints of my fingers.

I really need to run to the store, but I have to wait for her.


----------



## taxlady

Just got home from a small amount of shopping after a visit to my ophthalmologist. I quit taking one of my Rx eye drops (I have glaucoma) a week ago. I was getting a very uncomfortable rash around my eyes. It's a known, but uncommon, side effect. I was still taking the other kind of Rx eye drops. My intraoccular pressure is fine, so I don't have to take any other kinds of drops. I will go for all the regular tests in August, including eye pressure and the doctor will see how my eyes are doing. It also turns out that the pharmacy had been giving me the wrong 'script.  I was supposed to have Azopt, but they gave me a different glaucoma med called Cosopt. I was going to blame doctor's handwriting, but I scanned the 'script when I got it, so I can see what it looked like and I don't think it was the handwriting. I think the pharmacist read it too fast. I guess I have to talk to the pharmacy. The rash is going away.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Just got home from a small amount of shopping after a visit to my ophthalmologist. I quit taking one of my Rx eye drops (I have glaucoma) a week ago. I was getting a very uncomfortable rash around my eyes. It's a known, but uncommon, side effect. I was still taking the other kind of Rx eye drops. My intraoccular pressure is fine, so I don't have to take any other kinds of drops. I will go for all the regular tests in August, including eye pressure and the doctor will see how my eyes are doing. It also turns out that the pharmacy had been giving me the wrong 'script.  I was supposed to have Azopt, but they gave me a different glaucoma med called Cosopt. I was going to blame doctor's handwriting, but I scanned the 'script when I got it, so I can see what it looked like and I don't think it was the handwriting. I think the pharmacist read it too fast. I guess I have to talk to the pharmacy. The rash is going away.



It is bad enough to have a condition that is so serious. But to have been given the wrong medicine is almost unforgivable. 

I take gabapentin three times a day. One time I was given a medication that looked like gabapentin but was for people with Alzheimer patients. I just thought it was a different brand. It made me so sick. I would take two at a time as per direction, and about five minutes later I would start to vomit. After two days of this, Pirate looked up the pill on Web, MD. According to the side effects, some Alzheimer patients died from the medication. He called the pharmacy immediately and hit the roof with them. I honestly thought of suing them. But in this family we believe that if you didn't work for the money, then you are not entitled to it. We don't believe in suing. The pharmacy fired the employee that filled out the script. And Winthrop filed a complaint with the State that regulates the licenses of these people. I am sorry if she lost her license. All I wanted was for her to lose her job. But you can bet, I check my meds to this day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, I hope your eye rash clears up soon.

Got back from the dentist's office a bit ago. It was a long, uncommon four years since my last check-up and I was a bit worried. Before Himself was laid off, we went faithfully every six months. After the dental insurance expired at the end of COBRA, and his unemployment ran out, and he hadn't started getting his Social Security - well, the budget was tight. After lots of fun from the cleaning, I'm breathing a sigh of relief. No problems. I do need a broken molar patched (one of the petals broke off my "four-leaf-clover"), so I have a month to decide if I just want to get it patched ($100) or crowned (almost $900). Pay me now, pay me later.  FWIW, a different molar was patched twice over a 10-year period. I think I can buy time.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm waiting for the sun to come around into my window for the afternoon. When it does, and I can see what I'm doing, I'll glue in the floors and trim that I finally finished staining and varnishing for my shadowbox. After that, I need to cut trim for the kitchen and paint that, then work on putting some windows together for the walls. 

CG, I know what that's like. I would have insurance that would cover dental, then I wouldn't. I'm just so glad that I had it when I had my wisdom teeth removed and a couple root canals done. But then when I switched jobs, it was ten years before I could afford to go into the dentist again. 

Fortunately, I have pretty good teeth and aside from a cleaning, nothing needed to be done. Now I'm having trouble with one tooth on which I had a root canal done about 20 years ago, but not a crown. The last time I went in, I wanted the tooth pulled and the dentist insisted on building it up so I could eventually get a crown someday, like that's going to happen.

So now I'm sitting here with a tooth that has a built up filling in it that will eventually wear down. I could keep getting it built up, but why.....? Meantime, when the filling wears down, my tooth will start aching again. I think next time I go in for a checkup, I'll scream and holler until the dentist agrees to take out the tooth.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> I'm waiting for the sun to come around into my window for the afternoon. When it does, and I can see what I'm doing, I'll glue in the floors and trim that I finally finished staining and varnishing for my shadowbox. After that, I need to cut trim for the kitchen and paint that, then work on putting some windows together for the walls.
> 
> CG, I know what that's like. I would have insurance that would cover dental, then I wouldn't. I'm just so glad that I had it when I had my wisdom teeth removed and a couple root canals done. But then when I switched jobs, it was ten years before I could afford to go into the dentist again.
> 
> Fortunately, I have pretty good teeth and aside from a cleaning, nothing needed to be done. Now I'm having trouble with one tooth on which I had a root canal done about 20 years ago, but not a crown. The last time I went in, I wanted the tooth pulled and the dentist insisted on building it up so I could eventually get a crown someday, like that's going to happen.
> 
> *So now I'm sitting here with a tooth that has a built up filling in it that will eventually wear down. I could keep getting it built up, but why.....? Meantime, when the filling wears down, my tooth will start aching again. I think next time I go in for a checkup, I'll scream and holler until the dentist agrees to take out the tooth*.


If you have the tooth pulled, the opposite tooth (on the bottom if this is on top, on top if this one is on the bottom) will start to work its way out when it doesn't have the pressure of its opposite tooth. Guess how I know.


----------



## Addie

I have no more teeth to get worked on except for the four wisdom teeth trying to come down. One is coming down faster than the other three. All four are giving me a fit. Every time one of them starts to move, the side of my face swells up. The dentist will not remove them until they break through. If I insist that he remove them now, it involves surgery. And I am just getting too old to take that risk. The doctors don't know if my heart can handle another surgery. 

I have a plate for the top, but that is where I am having the most swelling. Including gums.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm surprised that a dentist hasn't at least suggested having them removed decades ago *Addie*. My BIL had two wisdom teeth that erupted, two that didn't. We had them all removed, first one side, then the other. My dentist warned me before we had kids that mine were so far back and were already showing signs of decay because it was difficult to clean them. Had them all taken out on a Friday. The next day a friend of ours took us and his fiance out for dinner at a nice restaurant because he figured I'd have a hard time eating. Cheap date? Hardly. I told him I'd get something soft - and got seared scallops. They were delicious. Then the fiance guarded the bathroom door while I proceeded to swish salt water in my mouth to get rid of all the bits of rice.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm surprised that a dentist hasn't at least suggested having them removed decades ago *Addie*. My BIL had two wisdom teeth that erupted, two that didn't. We had them all removed, first one side, then the other. My dentist warned me before we had kids that mine were so far back and were already showing signs of decay because it was difficult to clean them. Had them all taken out on a Friday. The next day a friend of ours took us and his fiance out for dinner at a nice restaurant because he figured I'd have a hard time eating. Cheap date? Hardly. I told him I'd get something soft - and got seared scallops. They were delicious. Then the fiance guarded the bathroom door while I proceeded to swish salt water in my mouth to get rid of all the bits of rice.



CG, I was 68 years old before I even knew I had wisdom teeth. I had a tooth that had never came up on the bottom. It had been lying down in my gum all those years. It was my 12 y.o. molar. When it finally decided to come up, it was under another tooth. The dentist did an Xray that spanned around my whole face. That is when they noticed the wisdom teeth. I just went through life thinking I never had any. All four of them were up by my ears. The tooth that was trying to come up, caused all my bottom teeth to move out of whack and had to be removed. I could have pulled most of the out myself with just my fingers. No bottom teeth. Then the top wisdom teeth decided to go on the march. All my top teeth were loosened and out they came. Now all four of them are on the march again and are now down in my mouth instead of up by my ears. Here I am in my late 70's and I am cutting teeth again. The two top ones are right next to my cheek bones. If only they would break through, I could get them out.


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently I am DH's travel agent.  His aunt died, and he couldn't figure out how to book his flight to PA.  Well, he could, but didn't want to.  OK.  Better to book it for him than listen to him gripe about it.  Yes, I'm an enabler.  Apparently I booked him into the wrong airport.  Tough noogies.  You get what you get.  

And I got the tax file out of the file cabinet.  I've GOT to do them in the next couple days!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently I am DH's travel agent.  His aunt died, and he couldn't figure out how to book his flight to PA.  Well, he could, but didn't want to.  OK.  Better to book it for him than listen to him gripe about it.  Yes, I'm an enabler.  Apparently I booked him into the wrong airport.  Tough noogies.  You get what you get.
> 
> And I got the tax file out of the file cabinet.  I've GOT to do them in the next couple days!



Gee Dawg. We folks in Massachusetts have until April 16th to file. Even though the Marathon is on the 15 of the month, that is not the reason for the extra day. It is a legal holiday here. The start of the Revolution War. We still have a distant relative repeat Paul Revere's ride. And a few other activities. 

There used to be a plague showing where Paul began his ride. I had a friend here visiting from Texas. We were doing the Freedom Trail and I mentioned the story of PR. Poo was about five then and piped up when he heard me tell the story. "Gee Mommy, did you see him start on his ride?" "Of course son, I pack a lunch for him to take in case he got hungry, and Auntie Lorraine slapped the backside of the horse to get him started on his long ride." When he was about nine, he finally figured out that I fibbed.  Well, it was either tell him a fib, or kill that dang kid for thinking I was that old.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cute story, Addie...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently I am DH's travel agent.  His aunt died, and he couldn't figure out how to book his flight to PA.  Well, he could, but didn't want to.  OK.  Better to book it for him than listen to him gripe about it.  Yes, I'm an enabler.  Apparently I booked him into the wrong airport.  Tough noogies.  You get what you get.
> 
> And I got the tax file out of the file cabinet.  I've GOT to do them in the next couple days!



Don't forget to slip a snack into his suitcase!


----------



## Andy M.

Having my morning coffee so I can wake up and do my taxes.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Having my morning coffee so I can wake up and do my taxes.



Taking advantage of that extra day Andy?


----------



## Andy M.

We have until the 18th this year but why wait until the last minute.


----------



## Just Cooking

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't forget to slip a snack into his suitcase!


----------



## GotGarlic

Aunt Bea said:


> Don't forget to slip a snack into his suitcase! [emoji38]


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks for the reminder, AB!  Hm.  This could be like the Sisterhood of the Traveling Pants.  I think I WILL stick the vile things in his suitcase.  Then he can gift them to someone in his PA Dutch/German family who won't know what to do with them either.  Maybe they could fold them into scrapple, or make rivels out of them.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> We have spent  Monday at the doctors office and  today at  the eye doctor, she has  gotten a bad  infection in her eye due to gravel in her eye, it as last getting better.



Happiness and joy - not.  Are you having to put drops in her eye, or are they doing the oral route?  Hope they were able to wash the gravel out.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> We have until the 18th this year but why wait until the last minute.



I just looked at the calendar. I should do that more often. IRS is getting generous with us this year. Because I always had a refund coming, as soon as I had my 1099 in hand, I filed.


----------



## CakePoet

Eye drops with antibiotics, not a happy kid, because it stings but we can now see her blue eyes and it is clearing up. Just two more check up and then we get  to know if anything serious has happen. 
They  had to use  a Q tip like thingy to get it out and a rinse.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Bought 25 more chicks. Wife threatened to divorce me lol. Jokeingly. 25 broilers are going to to butcher tomorrow so I got 25 new ones. They will be done before we go on vacation. This is the last batch I will get for the year. Especally if the goose hatches out a bunch of eggs. Shes been sitting almost 3 weeks now. 

Put a new seat in the excavator but they forgot to send the new mounting brackets so Thats in our way until we get them. Its big but looks huge in the shop.


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon said:


> Bought 25 more chicks. Wife threatened to divorce me lol. Jokeingly. 25 broilers are going to to butcher tomorrow so I got 25 new ones. They will be done before we go on vacation. This is the last batch I will get for the year. Especally if the goose hatches out a bunch of eggs. Shes been sitting almost 3 weeks now.
> 
> Put a new seat in the excavator but they forgot to send the new mounting brackets so Thats in our way until we get them. Its big but looks huge in the shop. View attachment 26630



 That looks huge and so does your shop.


----------



## taxlady

I'm checking out DC and FaceBook and stuff on my tablet while I wait for the power to come back. The power company told us last week that it would be out for repairs today. It should be back in about an hour and a half, around 16h00. Since we don't have gas here, we bought a "Thunder Range". That's a single burner cooker that uses butane. I used it to make coffee in the little mocka maker.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, I didn't quite get all the trim into the shadowbox. When I went to dry fit the trim a couple days ago (before I stained it), apparently I'd left a piece stuck in the box and didn't discover it until I went to put in my finished trim yesterday. Thing is, I had all the required pieces of finished trim. How did that happen? I'll tell you how. I stained and varnished (3 times!) a scrap piece of trim I had miscut and should have thrown out.

Some days I hate miniatures.


----------



## Addie

What a busy day I have had. Went to see my rheumatologist and she filled four fingers with cortisone. So much so, that on one finger it started to leak out. Once again I can make a good solid fist. Then came home and made arrangements for my yearly financial info with the Manager for next years rent adjustment. I gave her my financial information last week. Now all I have to do is sign a new lease for the rent increase. Then I have to fix something to eat. I am starving. Looks like leftover American Chop Suey. 

Then I have to update my calendar for more medical appointments. I blew off my heart specialist three times last year. Also have to make an appointment with my artery specialist. I try to get all my appointments in during Spring and Fall. Summer is too hot and Winter to cold. I have been feeling so good, no chest pains, that I get cocky and feel like I don't need them anymore. Wrong attitude. I will always need them. And I know that! I am overdue for my Echograms. Not my favorite tests to have done. I am also overdue for my MRI for my heart. 

Right now I need a nap, but don't have the time. I am trying to eat while typing. It is not working out very well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am enjoying the smells in my kitchen. I have a pot of *Mom's Ham and Bean soup* simmering on the stove and five chicken breasts cooking in a spicy BBQ sauce in the slow cooker...and neither of those meals are for tonight.  We have to wait until tomorrow for the soup, and the chicken gets shredded and goes into the freezer for sandwiches or tacos in the future.

I guess I'd better get tonight's supper going before it's tomorrow! At least we'd be able to have the soup by then.


----------



## Dawgluver

I whapped off a bunch of dead stuff in another couple gardens.  Beautiful day here.  As is my wont, I'm a bit scratched up by the dead stuff.  We have too many gardens.

More whapping to go.  Shade garden is next.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got off the phone with one of my dearest friends.  Jeebus, we could visit for hours.  Tonight it was only 2 hours.  She has hearing aids, so I had to talk loudly on occasion which annoyed DH who was watching sports in the other room.  And was much louder than we were.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Your DH needs headphones, *Dawg*. That way he can ignore you legitimately!  Himself wears headphones when he watches any video on his tablet - quite often I'm talking into the wind even though I'm inside the house 25 feet away from him.

BTW, have you started your taxes yet? 

************************

I am enjoying sitting down. I made a couple quarts of pulled chicken, bagged it, and tucked most of it into the freezer. One full bag is tucked into the fridge for Saturday's supper. Also made five quarts of ham and bean soup, portioned out a liter for my SIL, and put the rest into a smaller dutch oven to heat for supper tomorrow. Then there was tonight's quiche. Except for sitting down to eat during the early, half-hour news, and a couple of quick trips to the "library", I've been on my feet all day. OuchOuchOuch! Almost time for my alcohol "rubdown".


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Your DH needs headphones, *Dawg*. That way he can ignore you legitimately!  Himself wears headphones when he watches any video on his tablet - quite often I'm talking into the wind even though I'm inside the house 25 feet away from him.
> 
> BTW, have you started your taxes yet?
> 
> ************************
> 
> I am enjoying sitting down. I made a couple quarts of pulled chicken, bagged it, and tucked most of it into the freezer. One full bag is tucked into the fridge for Saturday's supper. Also made five quarts of ham and bean soup, portioned out a liter for my SIL, and put the rest into a smaller dutch oven to heat for supper tomorrow. Then there was tonight's quiche. Except for sitting down to eat during the early, half-hour news, and a couple of quick trips to the "library", I've been on my feet all day. OuchOuchOuch! Almost time for my *alcohol "rubdown*".



Why wait. You know what they say. It must be five o'clock somewhere. 

The pain in my left ring finger is finally subsiding. And with all the Vicodin I have in my system, I am now getting sleepy. "It must be bedtime somewhere." Goodnight!


----------



## CakePoet

My legs hurt, been out treat or curse with  my daughter and her best friend,  they got a fair bit of candy and few coins.

In Sweden we  dress up  sort the same,  to be  Easter witch or Easter warlock and then  goes out and hand over a small home made item and   get candy back,  if we dont get candy we curse them. 
My daughter is too polite to curse people so she says  Hope  you dont smile today or she just keeps smiling and  walks off.  When I was little we used to  curse like May dance with devil, may  the Devil get you, May you arse become your mouth.


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> My legs hurt, been out treat or curse with  my daughter and her best friend,  they got a fair bit of candy and few coins.
> 
> In Sweden we  dress up  sort the same,  to be  Easter witch or Easter warlock and then  goes out and hand over a small home made item and   get candy back,  if we dont get candy we curse them.
> My daughter is too polite to curse people so she says  Hope  you dont smile today or she just keeps smiling and  walks off.  When I was little we used to  curse like May dance with devil, may  the Devil get you, May you arse become your mouth.




I find that tradition very interesting.. Thank you...


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> My legs hurt, been out treat or curse with  my daughter and her best friend,  they got a fair bit of candy and few coins.
> 
> In Sweden we  dress up  sort the same,  to be  Easter witch or Easter warlock and then  goes out and hand over a small home made item and   get candy back,  if we dont get candy we curse them.
> My daughter is too polite to curse people so she says  Hope  you dont smile today or she just keeps smiling and  walks off.  When I was little we used to  curse like May dance with devil, may  the Devil get you, May you arse become your mouth.




I've never heard of this.  How interesting!  I've got the curse part down pat.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> Eye drops with antibiotics, not a happy kid, because it stings but we can now see her blue eyes and it is clearing up. Just two more check up and then we get  to know if anything serious has happen.
> They  had to use  a Q tip like thingy to get it out and a rinse.



I hate the antibiotic eye drops.  I used to get pink eye a lot as a teenager and they would automatically give me the antibiotic eye drops until they got an eye doctor in the practice that specialized in eye based allergy symptoms and she realized that I was getting it mainly in spring and fall so she started me on a preventive course of allergy eye drops and daily oral allergy medicines, which I still do to this day.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CakePoet said:


> My legs hurt, been out treat or curse with  my daughter and her best friend,  they got a fair bit of candy and few coins.
> 
> In Sweden we  dress up  sort the same,  to be  Easter witch or Easter warlock and then  goes out and hand over a small home made item and   get candy back,  if we dont get candy we curse them.
> My daughter is too polite to curse people so she says  Hope  you dont smile today or she just keeps smiling and  walks off.  When I was little we used to  curse like May dance with devil, may  the Devil get you, May you arse become your mouth.



Similar to what the kids here in the US do for Halloween?  I haven't given out candy in a couple of years.  2015 Mom was in rehab and I was having supper with her - hip replacement stay.  2016 Mom didn't want to deal with the hassle so we just kept the porch light off.  We don't have very many kids in the neighborhood anyway.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Have all the morning chores done and finishing up my coffee before getting dressed.  Mom have a follow-up with her dermatologist this afternoon and after that my sister is coming by for a few to bring some ribs that she cooked last night - so no big cooking for us tonight.  Will just fix a package of Alfredo noodles and a salad to go with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love Halloween.  Especially decorating for it.  We had a member, 4meandThem, who really went nuts on Halloween, he had all sorts of mechanized monsters and stuff.  Cakepoet, do you celebrate Halloween in Sweden?


----------



## Chef Munky

*One Step Closer*

Mr.Munky is doing well.He had an Angio a few days ago.He was in the 65 range.For everything he's been through that's an excellent number.

Yesterday was his last day with the Cardio Nazi's, (God, how I dreaded seeing or being around those judgemental women) I won't miss the Hen house waiting area either! That's where all the wives sit and gossip.Once in that room with them was enough.Too many questions."Why are you here?What happened to your husband?" Really ladies?...I just thought I'd like to stop in an watch people run on treadmills,watch them sweat for kicks...After that, every time he went in I was standing and working with him in the patient areas.

The big cheese(Head Director) happened to come in while we were there.
Mr.Munky was finishing up.As we were leaving I shook his hand,said it was nice meeting him and thanked him for everything.

The Nazi's were in earshot of what he said to me.
He corrected me and told me "Thank you!. You're the one who's making his recovery a success" That compliment was the nicest thing I've heard in a long time. That poor man was in the Hen house with several of the hens  while I was out on the floor working out with hubby.

Yes, I had a big smile as we were walking out. Thinking,take what you just heard Nazi's and learn something from it.
Bye!


----------



## roadfix

I went and saw my allergist yesterday.   She basically educated me with all the common allergies after asking me a bunch of detailed questions and at the end she told me to use a different over-the-counter medication from the one I've been taking and prescribed me the dosage.    And if after six weeks my hives continue to persist she'll run tests.  Fair deal.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> I went and saw my allergist yesterday.   She basically educated me with all the common allergies after asking me a bunch of detailed questions and at the end she told me to use a different over-the-counter medication from the one I've been taking and prescribed me the dosage.    And if after six weeks my hives continue to persist she'll run tests.  Fair deal.



Now there is a doctor who is not only thinking of your pocketbook, but don't forget, if in the event you should get worse, don't hesitate to go right back to see her. Adverse events are usually reported to the maker of the drug. Even the OTC drugs.


----------



## CakePoet

It is similar to halloween but you only dress upp as a very cute witch with red cheeks, black freckles and dark eye brows and a head scarf and well what ever else you find, boys have a hat and the same makeup.  And  you cant see if any one is poor or rich since the clothes are just stuff you find at home.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through with breakfast and doing the AM chores.  After "The View" goes off, we're going to the bank, Walmart, and the grocery store.

Mom's Dr appointment went well yesterday.  He froze a couple of places of her forehead and one off her hand.  The place where she had a skin cancer cut out is healing beautifully, in his words.  She has one more two-month follow-up appointment, then he may start stretching the time out some.


----------



## Just Cooking

Going to dermatologist for yearly checkup.. Hoping for dull and uninteresting appointment...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope it was boring for your sake, too, *JC*.

I'm trying to gear up to get me to the nunnery grocery store. I don't need much, just a few "must haves" because they are on sale, but I just don't feel like shopping. I suppose if I get up and go I'll feel a sense of accomplishment, so Here. I. Go.

*logs off, closes laptop, gets up from table..."


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm burned out.  Worked on taxes all afternoon.  I'll have to work on them again, tomorrow.  I'm about ready to throw all the damn forms into the neighbor's firepit.  There's no way we could owe that much in taxes.  Hoping I made a simple stupid error.  I just can't look at them anymore.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *I hope it was boring for your sake, too, JC.*
> 
> I'm trying to gear up to get me to the nunnery grocery store. I don't need much, just a few "must haves" because they are on sale, but I just don't feel like shopping. I suppose if I get up and go I'll feel a sense of accomplishment, so Here. I. Go.
> 
> *logs off, closes laptop, gets up from table..."




Thank you... She checked me out, head to toes, froze a couple of spots on my head and cut me loose..  I was pleased... Jeannie took me to the donut shop as a treat for being a good boy during the exam..


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you... She checked me out, head to toes, froze a couple of spots on my head and cut me loose..  I was pleased... Jeannie took me to the donut shop as a treat for being a good boy during the exam..



Glad to hear the new about your head. I still think Jeannie deserves some of those cookies from TJ's. 

I just made a fast run to the corner store. I didn't think I would need my coat. It looked so nice and sunny out. Of course I didn't bother to check the weather or temp before I left. But I wore my coast anyway. Good thing. There is a cool wind blowing. I should always check the willow tree across the street, but she is now gone. 

It is getting late in the day, need to make a fast snack. Haven't eaten since yesterday afternoon.


----------



## caseydog

I have taxes to finish, too. And, to add insult to injury, my primary computer is on the fritz. I have an appointment at the Genius Bar on Monday, but it looks like my GPU is fried. So, looks like my wallet is going to be a couple thousand dollars lighter next week. 

For now, I'm working from my MacBook Pro. It gets the job done, but I do miss that 27-inch screen when I'm working. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I have taxes to finish, too. And, to add insult to injury, my primary computer is on the fritz. I have an appointment at the Genius Bar on Monday, but it looks like my GPU is fried. So, looks like my wallet is going to be a couple thousand dollars lighter next week.
> 
> For now, I'm working from my MacBook Pro. It gets the job done, but I do miss that 27-inch screen when I'm working.
> 
> CD



One of my grandsons bought me a brand new tower for my computer a couple of months ago. I have absolutely no desire to ever own a laptop. Despite the convenience others are always touting. My old tower simply was too old. I had it for ten years before I ever had a problem with it. Mostly that the programs that came with it were out of date. And it kept dying on me. I was shocked at the size of the new one. More than half the size of the old one. 

I have had my 27 inch screen for as long as I had the old tower. It is working just fine. Not a problem. Only that it is the width of my dang desk. I actually have to move my head side to side to read a whole page. 

If anything ever happens to my desk model, I know I have family that would come to my rescue immediately. So I do feel for you. Specially at this time. Bad enough you have to do taxes. But to have your laptop go on you, is just a double whammy. 

My biggest problem so far has been transferring all my info from my old tower to the new one. And I still have enough room to double what I transferred. And then some. 

My sympathies are coming your way. Here's hoping for a big refund for  you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I'm burned out.  Worked on taxes all afternoon.  I'll have to work on them again, tomorrow.  I'm about ready to throw all the damn forms into the neighbor's firepit.  There's no way we could owe that much in taxes.  Hoping I made a simple stupid error.  I just can't look at them anymore.


Get your DH to retire. Himself did our taxes in two short evenings. Then again, there isn't much to add when you're getting only SS payments!

Wait!  Never mind about him retiring. The last thing you need is him being home All The Time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Although it's "early evening" for the inhabitants at Chez Goddess, I'm about ready to go to bed. I'm tired, feel "antsy", bored...my body is telling me to not wait until my customary 4:00 AM or so. Tonight, I'm going to listen. 'Night, all!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking ham, making potato salad and deviled eggs today.  Will cook some green beans tomorrow.  Not doing a lot because it's just my Mom and I or lunch tomorrow.  Hope everyone has a good day today and, if I'm not on tomorrow - Happy Easter!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm burned out.  Worked on taxes all afternoon.  I'll have to work on them again, tomorrow.  I'm about ready to throw all the damn forms into the neighbor's firepit.  There's no way we could owe that much in taxes.  Hoping I made a simple stupid error.  I just can't look at them anymore.



My daughter's husband took theirs to their accountant. No, not H&R Block. Now if there is a refund due, he has always found it for them. But not this year. SIL almost went into a shock when the accountant told him they owed $6,000.00 this year. They lost of a lot of deductions this year by paying off their house in full. Plus they have extra income. So Thursday while we were at the hairdressers, he headed in town to the IRS office to pay his tax bill in full while turning in his forms. I talked to my daughter last night and she told me that SIL was reading about all the deductions that they could work on for next year. I can't say that I blame him. 

Don't become disheartened. When you get that frustrated, walk away, and come back later when you have rested some. Who knows, you may find some new figures you overlooked.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Get your DH to retire. Himself did our taxes in two short evenings. Then again, there isn't much to add when you're getting only SS payments!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait!  Never mind about him retiring. The last thing you need is him being home All The Time.




Bite your tongue, CG!  The only person I want underfoot all day is Beagle.

Addie, I use Taxact Online, which is usually quite easy.  I just can't stand to look at them right now.  I may have neglected the standard deductions or something else stupid.  I'm glad they're not actually due until Tuesday.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Bite your tongue, CG!  The only person I want underfoot all day is Beagle.
> 
> Addie, I use Taxact Online, which is usually quite easy.  I just can't stand to look at them right now. * I may have neglected the standard deductions or something else stupid.*  I'm glad they're not actually due until Tuesday.



The Feds send every taxpayer "the book" that gives you all the standard deductions and also any changes that have occurred in the past year. I always made it a point to read that boring sucker every year. It wasn't until Poo got married and was over the age of 26 that I could no longer claim him and his college expenses. That killed me. Dang! I now had to pay and didn't get a refund. No matter how hard I read that book. So I can understand you frustration. 
When I did my taxes, it wasn't until the last year or two that you could go on the computer and it would do all the arithmetic for you. Not my best subject in school. All twelve years of schooling was no help with arithmetic! If I knew I was going to have a refund, I filed as soon as I had my 1099. Once I had to start paying, I waited until the very last minute. 

The only thing in Massachusetts has going for their taxpayers is that the 17th is a legal holiday in this state. So we get an extra break.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> The Feds send every taxpayer "the book" that gives you all the standard deductions and also any changes that have occurred in the past year. I always made it a point to read that boring sucker every year. It wasn't until Poo got married and was over the age of 26 that I could no longer claim him and his college expenses. That killed me. Dang! I now had to pay and didn't get a refund. No matter how hard I read that book. So I can understand you frustration.
> 
> When I did my taxes, it wasn't until the last year or two that you could go on the computer and it would do all the arithmetic for you. Not my best subject in school. All twelve years of schooling was no help with arithmetic! If I knew I was going to have a refund, I filed as soon as I had my 1099. Once I had to start paying, I waited until the very last minute.
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing in Massachusetts has going for their taxpayers is that the 17th is a legal holiday in this state. So we get an extra break.




Thankfully, we have a Plan B.  DH will be done funeraling, and back tomorrow.  He has an accountant buddy.  Otherwise I'm about to kick the forms into the ravine.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie, the deadline for filing taxes this year is April 18th nationwide, not just in Massachusetts. 

*****************************
Dawg....sure hope Plan B has a better outcome.  I had mine done on April 10th and have to pay a little.  Daughter works for a CPA and he did them for me for free.  I think I will make a batch of cookies and take them down to their office next week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm getting ready for work.  If I see the Easter Bunny tonight, I'll send him along.  I did see an apprentice Easter Bunny this morning, luckily he ran the other way and not under my car.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, *PF*, if you do run the EB over, you could have hasenpfeffer for Easter Dinner..



Addie said:


> The Feds send every taxpayer "the book" that gives you all the standard deductions and also any changes that have occurred in the past year...


Not "every" taxpayer. Not if you file online. We haven't received those booklets for over a decade. When I was still volunteering at the library, they did have them available there. They might still be at post office locations, too.

**********************

It's been a Sports Bar day here at Chez Goddess...without the "Bar" part. Squeaker of a win for the Cavs. Now it's the 9th inning in the Indians game - a game that has been much harder than it should be considering the 13-6 lead that Cleveland has. Hoping for the best...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, *PF*, if you do run the EB over, you could have hasenpfeffer for Easter Dinner..
> 
> 
> Not "every" taxpayer. Not if you file online. We haven't received those booklets for over a decade. When I was still volunteering at the library, they did have them available there. They might still be at post office locations, too.
> 
> **********************
> 
> It's been a Sports Bar day here at Chez Goddess...without the "Bar" part. Squeaker of a win for the Cavs. Now it's the 9th inning in the Indians game - a game that has been much harder than it should be considering the 13-6 lead that Cleveland has. Hoping for the best...



I don't know if they file on line or not, but I noticed some of the residents here were getting them in their mail in January. And even when I started to file on line, I still got it for a couple of years. I even got one a year after I no longer filed. So much for the paper reduction act. 

Gee the last time I looked at the score at the beginning of the game, (wanted to see if it was the Sox playing) the Cavs were in the lead. Never went back for a second look.


----------



## Addie

I made a fast run to the store. I went out with just a sweater on for warmth. I didn't even make it half way down the block. I make a fast turn around and came back for my coat. It was so hot this afternoon. Where did the heat go?


----------



## rodentraiser

I finished some mini windows for my shadowbox. I'll be staining those tonight, then I'll find some "outside" pictures and get a sheet of transparency paper from Kinko's for "glass". 

I finished putting in the pink tile in the bathroom the other day and it was perfect until I decided to shine it up using mod podge. All that did was put a dimple in all the tiles. Now I have textured tiles. I also used a different brand of plastic pink tile and to my surprise, you can see the tapewire and the bottom of the wallpaper through the tile! I can't pull it off now, as it's being held by model glue. Just add to one of many lessons learned over the years.

The other lesson I learned was: when you touch up your stain, use a small brush, not a huge foam brush. Now my bedroom and living room wallpaper have stain on them, but at least it's in the corners so I'll be covering them up with furniture. And yes, by that logic, I don't know why I felt the corners on the trim had to be touched up anyway if no one is going to see them.

Here is the bedroom with the trim in and the bathroom. Obviously, I still have to finish the edges on the outside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, *PF*, if you do run the EB over, you could have hasenpfeffer for Easter Dinner..


 
He was too little, shouldn't have been out on his own on the highway.  Just lucky I saw him in time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Apparently, baby bunnies can be fully functional when they're the size of a softball.  They're still really cute though.  I've uprooted a few nests.  Momma usually moves them.

Laundry.  Towels.  DH's socks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I still would have been completely traumatized if I had hit him.  Just a little cottontail.


----------



## rodentraiser

I finished the little windows that go in the shadowbox and stained them. Tomorrow I'll give them the first of 3 coats of varnish. The kitchen window still needs to be done (I ran out of trim and have to hunt for some more), but I'm painting that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, I cannot believe the intricate work that you're able to do. I'd be ALL fumble fingers if I tried building a dollhouse - even when my fingers worked good. Kudos to you on the nice job.

****************************

I'm beat. I did the usual houseworky things like laundry, dishes, make supper (hey, the veggies were fresh!). I made asparagus/prosciutto wraps to take to SIL's tomorrow, along with boiling the eggs to devil. I also did mise en place with all of the ingredients I need to make banana nut bread, save the eggs and mashing the bananas*. I'll devil the eggs while the bread bakes. I'm going to enjoy sitting for most of tomorrow! 


*Every time I type the word "banana" I can hear Harry Chapin singing in my ear: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGldNpngDws


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I made a fast run to the store. I went out with just a sweater on for warmth. I didn't even make it half way down the block. I make a fast turn around and came back for my coat. It was so hot this afternoon. Where did the heat go?



The heat probably went away when the sun went down.  I know we had to have the a/c on yesterday, and the heat on last night.  Crazy weather these days.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I still would have been completely traumatized if I had hit him.  Just a little cottontail.



In the event you should ever hit one, tell yourself that it is just another rodent. I know, that sounds horrible, but it is better than you being traumatized. 

On second thought, I am not too happy when I see a critter on the highway that never made it back to the family home either. We have so many squirrels living in all the trees that surround our building. A lot of them never make it back across the street and up the tree. Every day you see the DPW  truck driving by to pick them up. During the celebration of 1976, the city planted trees on all the streets throughout Boston. I have to admit, the streets looks really pretty tree lined. But it has brought in a lot of small critters that don't make it to see another day.


----------



## Addie

I decided to clean my oven. Only I don't have any oven cleaner spray. So I went the old fashion way. I put a container of ammonia in the oven and hope it does the job partially at least. The inside of the two panes of glass are horrible. So I poured some ammonia down the vent holes. Then put a thick piece of folded paper towel over the bottom piece that I taped on and covered the top with tape so the fumes could do their job. Already the gunk is rolling off between the two layers of glass. 

I am not planning on doing any baking, and it is warm enough outside so that I can open the windows to release any fumes in the air.

It is Easter Sunday. Why am I getting involved in heavy house work?


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> In the event you should ever hit one, tell yourself that it is just another rodent. I know, that sounds horrible, but it is better than you being traumatized.
> 
> On second thought, I am not too happy when I see a critter on the highway that never made it back to the family home either. We have so many squirrels living in all the trees that surround our building. A lot of them never make it back across the street and up the tree. Every day you see the DPW  truck driving by to pick them up. During the celebration of 1976, the city planted trees on all the streets throughout Boston. I have to admit, the streets looks really pretty tree lined. But it has brought in a lot of small critters that don't make it to see another day.



We have squirrels everywhere, here, and I have to say that squirrels are stupid. They will run across the road, get all the way to the other side, hear a car, panic, and turn and run back. 

I slow down when I see one near the road I'm on, but most people don't. I see a lot of flat squirrels, especially during mating season when they are more stupid than usual. 

We have some ponds scattered around town for flood control, and ducks live in them. About once a year, I see a flat duck on the road. Did it not know it could fly?

I also stop and pick up turtles trying to cross the road from time to time, and take them back to the pond. 

CD


----------



## blissful

My sister in law avoided a squirrel and totaled her car against a guard rail....so...then I choose not to swerve for squirrels. When I was very young, my dad driving, didn't slow down because he couldn't tell what was crossing the road, as I screamed, 'Dad it's a child', well he finally slowed down. I had my heart in my throat.

I'm taking cheese pictures and eating some very young brick cheese. It needs a few weeks but it is a lovely light balance of sour and salty, mild, delicious. Dh is happy about that cheese. DS said, 'mmmmm, grilled cheese would be good'.


----------



## caseydog

blissful said:


> My sister in law avoided a squirrel and totaled her car against a guard rail....so...then I choose not to swerve for squirrels. When I was very young, my dad driving, didn't slow down because he couldn't tell what was crossing the road, as I screamed, 'Dad it's a child', well he finally slowed down. I had my heart in my throat.
> 
> I'm taking cheese pictures and eating some very young brick cheese. It needs a few weeks but it is a lovely light balance of sour and salty, mild, delicious. Dh is happy about that cheese. DS said, 'mmmmm, grilled cheese would be good'.



I remember when I first moved to the town I live in, the population was about 5,000. It is now almost 150,000, but back then, I lived in the boonies. We had all kinds of wildlife, including coyotes. 

One night, I'm driving down the road, and see a car stopped, and a woman walking towards a coyote. I slammed on the brakes immediately, jumped out of the car, and asked her what she was doing. She told me she hit a dog with her car. 

_"That's not a dog, it's a coyote, and you need to get back in your car, now!_ 

She was going to try to help what she thought was a dog. That could have gone really bad in a hurry. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I remember when I first moved to the town I live in, the population was about 5,000. It is now almost 150,000, but back then, I lived in the boonies. We had all kinds of wildlife, including coyotes.
> 
> One night, I'm driving down the road, and see a car stopped, and a woman walking towards a coyote. I slammed on the brakes immediately, jumped out of the car, and asked her what she was doing. She told me she hit a dog with her car.
> 
> _"That's not a dog, it's a coyote, and you need to get back in your car, now!_
> 
> She was going to try to help what she thought was a dog. That could have gone really bad in a hurry.
> 
> CD



Anyone should never try to help an injured animal. They should always call the authorities who know how to handle them and have the right equipment.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Anyone should never try to help an injured animal. They should always call the authorities who know how to handle them and have the right equipment.


One day, I was driving home and came across a cat in the middle of the street that had been hit by a car. It couldn't move but was still alive. Several other cats were sniffing at it. I was afraid they might be hit as well, so I pulled over. It was obviously suffering. I happened to have a cardboard box with a lid in the car, so I got the cat into the box lid and took it to an emergency vet. They told me it had head and other internal injuries and asked me if I wanted them to try to save it. I asked if they could euthanize it, so it wouldn't suffer anymore, and they did.


----------



## rodentraiser

Cooking Goddess said:


> *rr*, I cannot believe the intricate work that you're able to do. I'd be ALL fumble fingers if I tried building a dollhouse - even when my fingers worked good. Kudos to you on the nice job.



Thank you, but there's really no intricate work on the windows. The outside and inside trim are two pieces of trim 18" long. I just mitered the outside trim and glued it together, and then cut the inside trim to fit. I didn't even glue the inside trim - just cut it a shade too long for the space and force fit it in there. I figure the paint, stain, and/or varnish will keep them in place.

The lower part of the windows are also lengths of trim cut to size. 

My kitchen window ended up a wee bit crooked, hopefully not to be seen under the curtains. I gave that its first coat of paint a little while ago and will give it a second coat in a few minutes. Then everything gets varnished.

I did a typical dumb Kelly-thing last night. I forgot I wanted to varnish the trim for the kitchen and glued it in. Now I have to decide if it's worth it to try and varnish the trim when it's already in the kitchen. Live and learn and learn and learn and learn...


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> We have some ponds scattered around town for flood control, and ducks live in them. About once a year, I see a flat duck on the road. Did it not know it could fly?
> 
> 
> CD



When I moved up to the hills, we used to have quail on the roads I'm used to the crows on the road that fly off as you drive up on them, so I didn't really slow down. Naturally, the quail didn't move and I came to a screaming halt. All they did was look at my truck and I had to get out and shoo them out of the road. All I could think was, "And people have to _hunt_ these things? Why not just use a car?" 

Anyway, I learned city driving when I worked in a small town in California and had to drive down the main street. We always called the people there "birds" because they'd wait on the sidewalk for your car to come right up even to them and then walk out into the street in front of you without looking. Just like birds swoop right in front of your car as you're passing.

I leaned out the window once and told some teenagers who did that, that if I wanted a hood ornament, I could find one better looking than them.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I did a typical dumb Kelly-thing last night. I forgot I wanted to varnish the trim for the kitchen and glued it in. Now I have to decide if it's worth it to try and varnish the trim when it's already in the kitchen. Live and learn and learn and learn and learn...



Have you thought about making a checklist?


----------



## Dawgluver

Taxes done and filed!  I was so freaked out with my first attempt, I had to leave them alone for a couple days.  The amount we were  supposed to be paying in was ridiculous.  Went over them again today, and found a small error and fixed it.  Then when I tried to make my CC payment to Tax Act, on the very last screen, it kept bumping me off.  At least 20 times.  It finally took.  I can be pretty adroit with "salty" vocabulary, and believe me, it was used.


----------



## CakePoet

I just got my kid to bed and I am so tired. I did too much this weekend.


----------



## Andy M.

Just hung a couple of 36" LED shop lights (the fixture looks like a fluorescent fixture).  They replace a couple of old ceramic fixtures each with a 100 watt bulb.  WOW what a difference!

Each fixture gives off twice the light in a very bright white.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> Have you thought about making a checklist?



I'd forget to check the checklist.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I'd forget to check the checklist.


Of course.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Just hung a couple of 36" LED shop lights (the fixture looks like a fluorescent fixture).  They replace a couple of old ceramic fixtures each with a 100 watt bulb.  WOW what a difference!
> 
> Each fixture gives off twice the light in a very bright white.



Where did you hang them Andy? I have my almost too bright kitchen lights on a dimmer. It helps when you don't feel like deep cleaning.


----------



## Andy M.

I guess I neglected to mention that.  In my basement/storage area. One is on one side of the room near our freezer, the other is across the room near our pantry shelves (and other things, of course)

I'm a freak for bright lighting.  Drives SO crazy.  I always opt for bright over dim lighting.


----------



## blissful

Made some parmesan cheese. Dh went for milk this morning and an elderly (more elderly than Dh) said, he had 1 gallon of 2% while Dh had 4 of them. Man said, you must really like milk. Dh said, you must live alone. Man asked, why 4. Dh said, it is 4 lbs of parmesan cheese (it's really only 2 or 2.5 lbs). Man said, you must make cheese. Dh said, no, my wife does. Man said, you must like parmesan cheese a lot. DH, yeah. I laughed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm fighting off being sleepy. I still have 2 1/2 innings of baseball to listen to but I'm tired. Did the daily load of laundry (Christmas-themed cotton throws), ran the dishwasher, swept the work area of the kitchen and shook the rugs, washed down half the kitchen cabinets...and didn't call out for supper!  By the time I'm done listening to the game I bet I end up with my second wind.


----------



## rodentraiser

Dinner is in the oven and I'm just waiting for it to be done. Later on I'll be doing  some varnishing while I'm watching a movie on my computer.


----------



## caseydog

Taxes done and filed. Yeah, I put unpleasant things off till the last minute. I didn't get beat up as bad as last year. It doesn't make up for the big jump in my property taxes, though. The downside of having your home value go up is having your property taxes go up. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> *I guess I neglected to mention that.  In my basement/storage area. *One is on one side of the room near our freezer, the other is across the room near our pantry shelves (and other things, of course)
> 
> I'm a freak for bright lighting.  Drives SO crazy.  I always opt for bright over dim lighting.



Understandable you want the brightest light down there! You're lucky to have underground storage in your condo..unheard of here out west.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> Understandable you want the brightest light down there! You're lucky to have underground storage in your condo..unheard of here out west.



Hey, I live in tornado alley, and very few houses here have basements. Go figure.

As for lighting, my house is almost completely lit by LED bulbs. Christmas 2015, I asked all my family members for LED bulbs from a list I made, so the conversion was basically free (my christmas lists are... unusual). 

My kitchen has seven recessed lights. Before, I was using 575 watts to light the kitchen, now I'm using 91 watts, and getting the same amount of light. Plus, you can select your color temperature, so my LEDs give me the same warm light quality. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm fighting off being sleepy. I still have 2 1/2 innings of baseball to listen to but I'm tired. Did the daily load of laundry (Christmas-themed cotton throws), ran the dishwasher, swept the work area of the kitchen and shook the rugs, washed down half the kitchen cabinets...and didn't call out for supper! [emoji38] By the time I'm done listening to the game I bet I end up with my second wind.


2 1/2 innings of baseball is enough to put anyone to sleep.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Got the normal morning things done, listening to "The View" and finishing breakfast now.

Mom felt bad yesterday so we didn't do anything that involved going out. So, today we are going to the post office and the grocery stores. Probably will wait until Friday to do laundry.


----------



## Just Cooking

Got a crazy idea to bake individual Boston Cream Pies, using 3 different recipes... Cake, filling, frosting...  Will see what comes of this...


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> Hey, I live in tornado alley, and very few houses here have basements. Go figure.
> 
> 
> CD



I always wondered about that too, until someone told me how hard the ground was in Texas. I read where some guy building a house wanted an underground shelter and the ground had to be blasted before they could start to dig. I'd imagine most people can't afford that cost or are in an area where blasting can't be done.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cracked me up.  We got up early to drive 45 minutes to get DH to a specialist for an appointment.  Costco is a short distance away from the clinic, so instead of sitting there for 2+ hours waiting, I figured I'd just do one of our tri-annual Costco trips.  I brought our local paper into the clinic to read, and was putting it back in the car when I finished it.  Came back into the clinic, and there was DH.  Apparently the staff forgot to give him the prep sheet during his prior consultation that stated no aspirin and to take certain OTC meds prior.  He already had aspirin, and no OTC meds.  He rescheduled, and this time they gave him a prep sheet.

We had a good chuckle, I could have left him at the clinic while going Costcoing.  Of course we spent way too much at Costco, but I now have enough facewipes, TP, and BTB to last for a few months.  Or more.


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Got a crazy idea to bake individual Boston Cream Pies, using 3 different recipes... Cake, filling, frosting...  Will see what comes of this...



The Parker House hotel in Boston is where this cake originated.  They make individual BCPs daily.  Check it out:  https://www.omnihotels.com/blog/boston-cream-pie-recipe-original/


----------



## blissful

Just Cooking said:


> Got a crazy idea to bake individual Boston Cream Pies, using 3 different recipes... Cake, filling, frosting...  Will see what comes of this...



I made my first Boston Cream Pie on this thread for my son's birthday. It was very good. Good luck with your recipes and I hope it is all you want it to be! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/boston-cream-pie-97386.html


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> The Parker House hotel in Boston is where this cake originated.  They make individual BCPs daily.  Check it out:  https://www.omnihotels.com/blog/boston-cream-pie-recipe-original/




Interesting information... Thanks, Andy...


----------



## Just Cooking

blissful said:


> I made my first Boston Cream Pie on this thread for my son's birthday. It was very good. Good luck with your recipes and I hope it is all you want it to be! http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f41/boston-cream-pie-97386.html




Thank you, blissful... I wish I had searched for a thread first...  Lots of good posts there... Live and learn...


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm getting dinner ready by grilling some veggies for a couscous salad. While I have the grill going, I'm also doing a couple of chicken breasts so I can make chicken salad tomorrow for lunch.


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> I always wondered about that too, until someone told me how hard the ground was in Texas. I read where some guy building a house wanted an underground shelter and the ground had to be blasted before they could start to dig. I'd imagine most people can't afford that cost or are in an area where blasting can't be done.



In most of Texas, the ground isn't so much hard, as it is unstable. On the Eastern half, it is black clay on top of sedimentary rock. The thickness of the clay layer varies greatly, even from one acre to the next, where I live. 

So, the reason builders don't want to build houses with basements is because they don't know what they will be digging in from one block to the next. 

That unstable clay layer also creates foundation issues. I've already spent thousands of dollars stabilizing my foundation with piers that go down to the sedimentary rock. Under my house, that rock is 16 feet down. I know that because the piers had to go 16 feet down. 

In North Texas, the saying is that there are two kinds of houses, those that *have* foundation problems, and those that *will have* foundation problems. 

CD


----------



## LPBeier

I am biting my fingernails... almost literally and I don't  usually do that!

Our realtor put in our fifth offer on a place and they will be reviewing all the offers in the next half hour. We pulled out all the stops on this one and are taking a gamble but we are running out of time.

If we get this one, we will have to replace all the appliances as they are very old and non-efficient. So, if we get the word later tonight (not that I am expecting it, I can't after so many rejections), I will be doing some comparisons. 

We have a system - TB is coordinating everything with the realtor because I am just getting too run down going to showing, making offers and being disappointed. This place I got to see as a Skype tour. TB knows what I like and we will make the final decision together, but I trust him.

My end is that I get this place ready for our move the end of May. I have rounded up people to help pack, clean and am shopping around for the right moving company to do the actual move. I am also really being picky about what goes with us, what goes on Craigs List and other online sites, and what just goes.


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> The Parker House hotel in Boston is where this cake originated.  They make individual BCPs daily.  Check it out:  https://www.omnihotels.com/blog/boston-cream-pie-recipe-original/



It is also the originator of the Parker House Roll. 

I've stayed there. Nice old-school hotel, and great food. Yes, we had the rolls and the BCP. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

LPBeier said:


> I am biting my fingernails... almost literally and I don't  usually do that!
> 
> Our realtor put in our fifth offer on a place and they will be reviewing all the offers in the next half hour. We pulled out all the stops on this one and are taking a gamble but we are running out of time.
> 
> If we get this one, we will have to replace all the appliances as they are very old and non-efficient. So, if we get the word later tonight (not that I am expecting it, I can't after so many rejections), I will be doing some comparisons.
> 
> We have a system - TB is coordinating everything with the realtor because I am just getting too run down going to showing, making offers and being disappointed. This place I got to see as a Skype tour. TB knows what I like and we will make the final decision together, but I trust him.
> 
> My end is that I get this place ready for our move the end of May. I have rounded up people to help pack, clean and am shopping around for the right moving company to do the actual move. I am also really being picky about what goes with us, what goes on Craigs List and other online sites, and what just goes.



Moving is stressful, but it does offer a great opportunity to clean out, and get rid of stuff. It always makes me ask, "Do I really want to take this with me?" 

There is just something about moving that makes it easier to get rid of things you don't need. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

I hate moving. I'm not leaving this house until they carry me out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Farmer Jon said:


> 2 1/2 innings of baseball is enough to put anyone to sleep.


Anyone who doesn't love the game, that is, *Farmer Jon*. I, however, do love it, and normally can follow every pitch wide-awake. I was so busy doing a lot that day that I was plain on' tired. I'm a baseball fan, a fan of the game and a fan of my team. When I was around 8, my Mom taught me all about the game and shared her love of the Cleveland Indians. I've listened to baseball and followed the team all these many decades, ups and downs.

BTW, I only listen to the games, hardly ever watch baseball on TV. The big difference is in the quality of the play-by-play announcer. Lots of good information and trivia served up by the radio guy during the time that players are busy adjusting caps and cups.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am biting my fingernails......My end is that I get this place ready for our move the end of May...


Good luck, *LP*. Once this is all over, just think of how nice it will be to relax for a while. Hope things go smoothly and you're out-and-in soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks CD & CG! We didn't get this one. We were third highest offer out of 12!

There are some more units in the same complex but none as nice. There is one new listing our realtor is checking into that is more in the area we want. This is really hitting my OCD, anxiety and pain levels hard. I need to know where I am going to live before I can really settle into packing. I need to have something to aim for.

Oh well, tomorrow is another day!


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Moving is stressful, but it does offer a great opportunity to clean out, and get rid of stuff. It always makes me ask, "Do I really want to take this with me?"
> 
> There is just something about moving that makes it easier to get rid of things you don't need.
> 
> CD



I had a new neighbor many years ago. Her husband had been transferred to Boston, from Ohio. The company paid for the movers to come in and pack up the whole household. And I do mean WHOLE. I was helping her unpack the kitchen stuff. We came across what we thought was a small cup. It was the garbage that she had put on the lid to a jar at the side of her sink. Before she walked out the door, she washed up a few dishes that had food on them. That was the garbage from those dishes. We got into a fit of laughter on that one.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just Cooking said:


> Got a crazy idea to bake individual Boston Cream Pies, using 3 different recipes... Cake, filling, frosting...  Will see what comes of this...



Keep us updated and let us know how the experiment turns out.


----------



## Just Cooking

cjmmytunes said:


> Keep us updated and let us know how the experiment turns out.



Thank you for asking...   
I did the update on "Whats for Dessert" page 40, post #395..

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f10/whats-for-dessert-91378-40.html#post1507791

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> Our realtor put in our fifth offer on a place and they will be reviewing all the offers in the next half hour. We pulled out all the stops on this one and are taking a gamble but we are running out of time.



Good luck!  Hope you get the house.


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> Good luck!  Hope you get the house.



Thanks! We did not get this one and our options are running out. But I am sure we will find the right one in time.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, hopefully this lapse will lead you to the perfect home! Wishing you and TB the very best. 

****************

What have I been doing....well, it's been a crazy past couple of months and because of that I've been pretty much MIA here. Been taking care of my elderly neighbors until something can be done for them, or at least some extra help.  I've known them for 20 years, their daughter is a good friend, she has two more years until retirement and we're trying to keep the elders in their home safely as long as possible. I know there will come a time where that will no longer work, but as long as I'm right across the street and over there so often during the day, well, we'll see.


----------



## Cheryl J

....plus....my auntie just passed away and I'll need to head up to NoCal soon to help take care of business, but have to depend on my daughter and SIL's time frame to make it work....and my Mr Blackee kitty is getting old and very unhappy these days no matter how I try to keep him happy. Holy moly....


----------



## Just Cooking

A lot on your plate, Cheryl...  I wish you well with all of it...

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

So sorry to hear about your aunt, Cheryl. Lots going on for you for sure. Take care


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, Cheryl.  Good on you for taking such great care of your neighbors, and so sorry to hear about your aunt.  Hope Mr. Blackee feels better soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you all so much. I needed to vent this evening.


----------



## rodentraiser

Venting is healthy.

I'm just binge watching Breaking Bad. I'm starting Season 2 tonight and I have all the episodes downloaded. I have no idea how many I will watch tonight, though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> What have I been doing....well, it's been a crazy past couple of months...Holy moly....


*Cheryl*, it's amazing that you're still lucid! It sounds like people and critters are aging all around you! You're such an angel to your neighbors and kitty.  Sorry to hear of your aunt. I hope you've run out of tough stuff in your life and you get some sunshine and rainbows.


----------



## CakePoet

I am fighting my socks, my feet are too close to the ground and my arms are too  short... yeah not a good morning.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Cheryl))) Don't forget to take care of yourself while you are doing all your good deeds taking care of everyone else.


----------



## LPBeier

*Cheryl* thank you for the wishes. We shall see what this weekend brings with more showings.

My you have a lot on your schedule, my dear! I know what looking after my father was like and he lived with me! It is much harder when you are going back and forth, even if it is just across the street. Your Mr. Blakee kitty and my Violet dog are sounding much alike. She is constantly whining - sometimes in pain and others for attention. I feel I need to know the difference as I don't want to condone attention seeking, but don't want to punish pain. I have enough of it to know.

My condolences for the loss of your aunt. May you have a safe trip. 

And don't worry about us here, but it is nice that you check in because then we don't have to worry about you....well we still worry but it is informed worrying! 

*{{{{{{{{Cheryl}}}}}}}}*


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs Cheryl))) Don't forget to take care of yourself while you are doing all your good deeds taking care of everyone else.



Ditto Cheryl - take care of yourself too.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> Thanks! We did not get this one and our options are running out. But I am sure we will find the right one in time.



Yes, you will ind the right one, I'm sure of it.  It may take some time, but you WILL find it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Busy morning.  Up at 7, did my morning routine.  Got Mom up at 7:45 so she could get washed up for fasting bloodwork this AM.  Got home from that and stop at Farm Fresh around 10:30.  Got her settled and fixed us brunch.  Now almost through eating.  After that, washing up dishes and fixing beds.  No clue what will happen after that.


----------



## CakePoet

Found out today, why I have to fight my foot in the morning, it is pointing the wrong way... Yeah, more time with the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Thanks! We did not get this one and our options are running out. But I am sure we will find the right one in time.



Remember, two years ago I was living in a motel with everything I owned stashed in a storage unit, looking for a house while going to my new job.  It will happen, take heart! {{LP}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear that, *CP*. Hope the doctor can straighten things out for you - no pun intended.

I'm listening to the last of my baseball game, waiting for it to wrap up so I can go to the grocery store by way of the library. I was going to shop yesterday but  just couldn't work up the interest. The bane of a small grocery list...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry to hear that, *CP*. Hope the doctor can straighten things out for you - no pun intended.
> 
> I'm listening to the last of my baseball game, waiting for it to wrap up so I can go to the grocery store by way of the library. I was going to shop yesterday but  just couldn't work up the interest. *The bane of a small grocery list...*



No kidding, I hate driving the 35 miles for milk and bread at a good price.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I tend to use the "is the time and gas used worth the savings on the item(s)" calculation in my head, *PF*.  The store at the corner can have spendy prices for their basic, non-sale items, but more and more they're becoming my go-to for one or two things. At my age, I have only so much time to waste saving that dime for the kids to inherit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I tend to use the "is the time and gas used worth the savings on the item(s)" calculation in my head, *PF*.  The store at the corner can have spendy prices for their basic, non-sale items, but more and more they're becoming my go-to for one or two things. At my age, I have only so much time to waste saving that dime for the kids to inherit.



I have a corner store...but I'm not spending $6 on a loaf of bread.  The 8 miles into town is okay, but the prices are not much better, $4.50 for the same loaf of bread.


----------



## CakePoet

Cooking Goddess; I hop so too I dont want surgery, this hip has been a bother since I was kid and it just genetics  that is the true problem. Now it makes my toes point inward it doesnt hurt that much. Annoying.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Remember, *two years ago I was living in a motel with everything I owned stashed in a storage unit, looking for a house while going to my new job.*  It will happen, take heart! {{LP}}



Has it been 2 years already??! OMGosh...time flies way too fast.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks so much for all of your kind responses to my 'sort of venting' post.  The elders across the street are so kind and sweet. Both are in the early stages of Altzheimers, but so far they are doing pretty good.  Except for feeding themselves nutritious meals. Crackers and peanut butter doesn't cut it for 3 meals a day. I know it will only get worse, and we worry about Dan leaving the house to go for walks.  Just got word that the daughter has hired 2 part timers for in home help, so that is a relief.  That type of help is hard to find here, everyone who is qualified is already working. 

So...what I am doing... It's minimum days at school for today and tomorrow for parent teacher conferences, so Tyler has been here since noon.  I had some perfectly ripe bananas (Tyler called them rotten and wondered why I was saving them ) so we made a banana bread.  It's in the oven now and the aroma in here is wonderful.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Thanks so much for all of your kind responses to my 'sort of venting' post.  The elders across the street are so kind and sweet. Both are in the early stages of Altzheimers, but so far they are doing pretty good.  Except for feeding themselves nutritious meals. Crackers and peanut butter doesn't cut it for 3 meals a day. I know it will only get worse, and we worry about Dan leaving the house to go for walks.  Just got word that the daughter has hired 2 part timers for in home help, so that is a relief.  That type of help is hard to find here, everyone who is qualified is already working.
> 
> So...what I am doing...[emoji2] It's minimum days at school for today and tomorrow for parent teacher conferences, so Tyler has been here since noon.  I had some perfectly ripe bananas (Tyler called them rotten and wondered why I was saving them [emoji38]) so we made a banana bread.  It's in the oven now and the aroma in here is wonderful.



I'm glad to hear that the couple you've been helping will be getting even more help. Such a difficult situation for everyone. 

So cool that you get to teach Tyler how to make yummy food from what seems ... not so yummy! [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J

That's almost exactly what he said, he commented on how something that looked that yukky could taste so good.  It's a start, hopefully he'll take an interest in cooking!  He's only 6 now, but it's never too early.


----------



## CakePoet

So next stop for me is  physiotherapy and  medical aid center since my leg is twisting my foot  inward.  I am 40 and already heading toward walking aid.


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> So next stop for me is  physiotherapy and  medical aid center since my leg is twisting my foot  inward.  I am 40 and already heading toward walking aid.




We will be thinking good thoughts as you go through whatever is necessary.. Stay strong...   

Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> We will be thinking good thoughts as you go through whatever is necessary.. Stay strong...
> 
> Ross



Good luck. But keep in mind, there are plenty of folks in your shoes. I live in a building for elderly folks. There are at least ten residents in this building alone who use one. And when I go to Winthrop for my monthly vitals check, all the walkers are placed on the hooks that they have for the patients. at least 90
% of them use a walker. 

Don't resist using a walker. A walker not only helps you walk, it gives you a sense of security from falling. You know you have something to hold on to in case you do fall. In the event a patient should fall, by holding on to their walker, it makes the fall less severe and therefor less injury. 

I have two wheelchairs, one cane and a walker here in my apartment. Why? For "just in case." At one time or another I have had to use all of them. I spent a year in a wheelchair. I gradually worked my way through using all of them and now can run if the need is there. 

Good luck with your therapy. Prayers are coming your way to help you to better health.


----------



## CakePoet

I am 40, I hope they find away to keep me on my feet for few years more.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I am 40, I hope they find away to keep me on my feet for few years more.



I can tell you this much. There will be a lot of hard word on your part. The PT folks are going to put you through the mill. You will have days when you hate them, and then days when you see an improvement, that you love them. If they give you exercizes to do at  home, do them carefully, but follow their directions. Don't do them to the point that you leave yourself hurting, exhausted and can't do anything for the rest of the day. That only defeats the  purposed of PT. 

Do keep us informed of your progress. Best wishes for you.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I can tell you this much. There will be a lot of hard word on your part. The PT folks are going to put you through the mill. You will have days when you hate them, and then days when you see an improvement, that you love them. If they give you exercizes to do at  home, do them carefully, but follow their directions. Don't do them to the point that you leave yourself hurting, exhausted and can't do anything for the rest of the day. That only defeats the  purposed of PT.
> 
> Do keep us informed of your progress. Best wishes for you.


I have gone to physio for a broken kneecap, twice and for my wrist and for both shoulders (rotator cuff problems). I have never hated the physiotherapists. But, I do agree about following their directions and not doing the exercises to the point of pain or exhaustion.

Good luck with whatever your doctor prescribes.


----------



## CakePoet

I been to the physio on and off for years and I do what they tell me, sadly that is also why I am in the state I am.  I was treated for my weight and where told to move more, even when I complained I felt pain and tired.  At 36 , they  found I had muscle disease that been there for 30 years, I had all the symptoms , even the weird weight gain and every one ignored it so my muscles are over worked and  I have to be even more careful then normal.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I have two wheelchairs, one cane and a walker here in my apartment. Why? For "just in case." At one time or another I have had to use all of them. I spent a year in a wheelchair. I gradually worked my way through using all of them and now can run if the need is there.



How on earth did you end up with 2 wheelchairs, if I may ask?  Mom has a walker and a cane here in the house (well, a Rollator and a cane), and her wheelchair is currently in the garage.  She uses the cane mainly when we go out and she is not going in the stores with me.  IF she wants to go into Walmart with me, we take the Rollator.  She also uses the Rollator to hold on to for balance when he does her PT nights.  She rarely uses the cane in the house.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Got all my daily things done, now I'm getting ready to watch a "Bandit Patrol" marathon on NatGeo Wild. Hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Andy M.

Just installed an LED closet light in our GD's bedroom closet.  It's a battery operated, motion sensored light that goes on automatically when she opens the closet door.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> How on earth did you end up with 2 wheelchairs, if I may ask?  Mom has a walker and a cane here in the house (well, a Rollator and a cane), and her wheelchair is currently in the garage.  She uses the cane mainly when we go out and she is not going in the stores with me.  IF she wants to go into Walmart with me, we take the Rollator.  She also uses the Rollator to hold on to for balance when he does her PT nights.  She rarely uses the cane in the house.



I was in a wheelchair for a whole year. It is the one most folks are familiar with. Big side wheels that the patient can turn themselves. It is rather heavy. Folding it and lifting it to put it in the car can be quite a chore. Hopefully, I will never have to sit in it again for the rest of my days. 

I still can't walk a long way. Like through a store. So my daughter bought me one that has to be pushed by someone else. Her. I can walk for about five minutes at the most as long as it is inside a building. So if I am clothes shopping, she can push me around the store and I can stand up to look through the racks. But having the wheelchair with us, I can sit when the pain in my spine and  hips start to act up. Sometimes my daughter has errands to run for herself. The second wheelchair goes into the car and she takes me along mainly to get me out of the house. She pushes me around. And I get some fresh air and to see other people. This type of wheelchair *has to be pushed by someone else.* It only has foot rests. No big side wheels for me to wheel myself around. And it is so light, even I can lift it with one hand. the big one I don't even have enough strength to open or close it. 

When I go grocery shopping, I use the electric cart that most large box stores now supply for their handicap customers. And I have an electric scooter that gets me around the neighborhood. It can go seven mph and travel for 12 miles on one overnight charge. If I were one to travel, it breaks down into three pieces. When I became disabled, I refused to stay completely that way. Sometimes I will walk downstairs to get my mail. Other days I am in too much pain to do that. So I use my scooter. I would be so lost without my light wheelchair and scooter. They both allow me to stay in the community and participate in the life around me.


----------



## Andy M.

Running into a problem trying to erase the hard drive on my busted Mac. Instructions require keystrokes that I cannot do because the spill killed the keyboard. I may just take it apart and dismantle the hard drive.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> Running into a problem trying to erase the hard drive on my busted Mac. Instructions require keystrokes that I cannot do because the spill killed the keyboard. *I may just take it apart and dismantle the hard drive*.




I need to do the same and I don't know how to.. Please let me know how that's done... I can take it out, just don't know how to dismantle it..


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> I need to do the same and I don't know how to.. Please let me know how that's done... I can take it out, just don't know how to dismantle it..



is yours a Mac also?  If you can work the keyboard, I have simple instructions to rase the hard drive securely.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> is yours a Mac also?  If you can work the keyboard, I have simple instructions to rase the hard drive securely.




Sorry, I didn't specify.. Its a Dell PC.. I had set it in the closet after buying a new one.. Some months later I was going to erase it and its totally dead so it won't boot up.. Someone said to destroy the hard drive with a hammer and I thought maybe there was a better way to do it..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Spent much of the day in the back yard today, getting pots ready for planting, and transplanting.  Filled the bird seeders, swept the patio, and washed a few windows. I took a bunch of the houseplants out to the patio table and trimmed them up, they've gotten pretty leggy over the 'winter'.  Hopefully they'll get a little bushier now that they've had a haircut.  Had a fairly early afternoon dinner, rested up a bit with some iced tea, and now it's about time for a glass of wine.


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Sorry, I didn't specify.. Its a Dell PC.. I had set it in the closet after buying a new one.. Some months later I was going to erase it and its totally dead so it won't boot up.. Someone said to destroy the hard drive with a hammer and I thought maybe there was a better way to do it..
> 
> Ross



If you can't recharge it and reformat the hard drive, smash it with a hammer.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> If you can't recharge it and reformat the hard drive, smash it with a hammer.




I will do the hammer thing... Thanks, Andy...


----------



## caseydog

My buddy Jim Beam is helping me ease the pain of a long, hard day. My photography work was done at 4PM, but, the auction company had about 60 cars to move, and a shortage of people who know how to drive really old cars, so I helped out. Driving a 1957 Cadillac Eldorado out of a grand ballroom through two 8-foot-wide doorways was a new experience. But, that's why I SHOULD get paid the big bucks. Maybe I will, some day. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope the mirrors are still attached to that Caddy, *CD*!  Enjoy that JB - you earned it. Himself has enjoyed Jim's company, too. When our son went to his first year of college in AZ, a client insisted that Himself stay behind in OH...in case he might need him. Never did.  So, Mom and two 19-year-olds set out for a near-cross-country drive. Meanwhile, the first night, Himself and ol' Jim had a nice, long sit-down. When I called that night to let him know where we were staying, hish schpeesh wash a li'lle shloppy.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Just installed an LED closet light in our GD's bedroom closet.  It's a battery operated, motion sensored light that goes on automatically when she opens the closet door.



Sounds great, Andy! I would like one of those for every time the cat tries to get into the treat cupboard. Or better yet, an air raid siren! Seriously, I am sure your GD will love it.

What am I doing?

Celebrating! We bought a new home!!!!!  It is actually the first one we put an offer on and were shocked that we didn't get it because we were told no one else had put in an offer. It turns out that a couple who had viewed it a few hours before us last Saturday changed their minds and put in an offer. What sunk us was a technicality regarding our realtor's commission. Since the buyer pays the commissions, and they had a "2%" realtor, they didn't like the clause stating that we would pay our realtor what he should get. They thought we were making them pay it. So, when the conditions weren't met, we got another chance, fixed it so there is nothing in the offer about the extra commission (we will pay that on our own as he is a friend and did a lot of work for us), it was accepted!

We have a 3rd floor condo overlooking a park with an off leash dog park right across the street for Violet. We are concerned about having to take her up and down in the elevator, but she has been in them before and is also pretty good at "holding it" until we go for walks. Monkey is going to be out of sorts because she can't just jump on the fence and go wandering around, but she adapts pretty well to her surroundings. We figure she will spend most of her time on the balcony and I may truck her over to the dog park in her crate once in awhile she can run around with Violet (as long as there aren't any other dogs at the time. I can watch from our place and get to know the schedules!

We are going to have to get rid of a lot of stuff! My Mom's old wooden desk that she used for school work and then became a sewing desk for her and now me, won't be able to go so I am hoping that my nephew might take it for his son to use some day. The only backyard items we can take are the BBQ, our small table and chairs and my herb garden greenhouse. We will leave some things, like the hose and sprinklers for the new owner. My beloved park bench will probably go to my BIL or our church, whichever makes up their mind first.

Well, now I am just rambling. Can you tell I am excited?


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Remember, two years ago I was living in a motel with everything I owned stashed in a storage unit, looking for a house while going to my new job.  It will happen, take heart! {{LP}}



How right you are, Princess. (And yes I do remember) You will see in another post here that we got the one we thought we lost out on!

We are on a tight schedule Subjects are off on Thursday (just formal approval of Monkey and Violet and verification of financing), I have my hernia repair surgery on May 5th (and I better not be kept in overnight because I plan to be at Guardians of the Galaxy when it opens!) and we take possession on the 19th. TB is off this week so we hope to get a lot of the packing and clearing out done!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This is wonderful news, *LP*! I'm so happy for you! I know you've been concerned with finding something suitable in time before you had to vacate your old place. (((hugs))) to you! 

Guess we shouldn't be seeing you on DC for a while, eh? Well, except for when you need to rest after your surgery. Good luck and God bless with that.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, *CG*! Yes, I could be scarce, but we still have to eat so I will try to report in on that.  I may be looking for quick meal ideas as well.


----------



## Andy M.

Great news, LP!  Glad you found your new home.


----------



## Dawgluver

Excellent news, LP!  Congrats on your new digs!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Kids prom last night. My boy a senior lives with me and my daughter a freshman lives with her mother. They go to differant schools so they came over to our house for pictures. I'm not thrilled with her dress but we are actually getting along so I just kept my mouth shut.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Congrats on the house, *LPB. *I knew it would happen.

Addie, my mom only has the one that is called a "transport chair".  Our house at the moment is too small for a wheelchair to be used in the hallway and the bathroom.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy that you found your home, LP...  



Prom night is a great night for the kids, Jon.. We parents just grin and bear it..


----------



## GotGarlic

Congratulations, LP! What a relief, whew! [emoji2]


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> Kids prom last night. My boy a senior lives with me and my daughter a freshman lives with her mother. They go to differant schools so they came over to our house for pictures. I'm not thrilled with her dress but we are actually getting along so I just kept my mouth shut. View attachment 26720View attachment 26721


It's a gorgeous dress - love the colors. It's so hard to let them grow up, eh?  They both look great.


----------



## LPBeier

Your kids look handsome and beautiful, *Farmer Jon*! My Mom didn't tell me until about 20 years later that she didn't approve of my grad dress. By then it was good for a laugh! 

Thank you, everyone, for your good wishes on the house! Now, if I could just blink my eyes and the move was done...


----------



## CakePoet

Farmer Jon, I dont like the dress either but that because I'm a seamstress and I just want to  get her the right support  and  it would be stunning.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Just installed an LED closet light in our GD's bedroom closet.  It's a battery operated, motion sensored light that goes on automatically when she opens the closet door.



Andy, you are such a nice person to be doing so much for her in order that she feels at home. She is very fortunate to have you in her life.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Andy, you are such a nice person to be doing so much for her in order that she feels at home. She is very fortunate to have you in her life.



Thanks, Addie.  You have to take care of family.  Besides she's a peach of a young woman.  Smart, great personality, all that stuff.  And I'm being objective.  I could really go overboard.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OhMyGoshIamRelaxing...  Busy, busy day. Just cooling my heals while I wait for the ham to finish up in the oven. Feels good to give my old dogs a rest seeing as how they have been barking for about an hour. Once my cup of tea is gone, though, it's back to work.


----------



## dragnlaw

Getting dark and a little hard to see them anymore, but watching 4 deer graze the mowed corn field in back, out my kitchen window.  Love it.

Early this morning that field was full of Canadian Geese, all honking away and then slowly mixing in and taking over were the Snow Geese.  Amazing sight.


----------



## Lance Bushrod

There are still about a 1000 dusky geese hanging around and would think they'd head to Alaska soon. They nest on the Copper River delta. After the 64 earthquake it raised the level of their nesting grounds and ever since they couldn't next there anymore, consequently their numbers have plummeted. They are a small Canadian goose with a short neck and very beautiful.  And they are protected.

I'm watching My Little Pony episodes with my granddaughter.


----------



## Cheryl J

dragnlaw said:


> Getting dark and a little hard to see them anymore, but watching 4 deer graze the mowed corn field in back, out my kitchen window.  Love it.
> 
> Early this morning that field was full of Canadian Geese, all honking away and then slowly mixing in and taking over were the Snow Geese.  Amazing sight.



I can just imagine that view! What a beautiful sight from your home, dragn.


----------



## dragnlaw

It is Cheryl, it really is.

I have also had wild turkeys stroll thru my backyard and wander thru the corn fields.  It's amusing to watch my dog sit there and watch them.  She trots closer and they trot further, she trots closer and they trot further...  and on and on 







Not the best quality picture. I was so surprised when I walked into the kitchen and they were just strolling on past the window.  There were about 8 of them. Just meandered out from the cedar trees. Ambled on down to the end of the yard and then were just heading out towards the open fields when I managed to find my camera to snap a couple of shots.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Lance Bushrod said:


> I'm watching My Little Pony episodes with my granddaughter.



My DGD would look at My Little Pony and ask when the good cartoons were coming on - TMNT, Sailor Moon, stuff like that.  But, that's what her mom and dad like to watch too - what can I expect?


----------



## Mad Cook

dragnlaw said:


> Getting dark and a little hard to see them anymore, but watching 4 deer graze the mowed corn field in back, out my kitchen window.  Love it.
> 
> Early this morning that field was full of Canadian Geese, all honking away and then slowly mixing in and taking over were the Snow Geese.  Amazing sight.


Canada Geese are a pest over here but, unfortunately, they can't be culled unless you have a special licence. This is only available to farmers who can prove that the geese are eating crops. Doesn't apply to horse keepers. 

The owner of the stables where I keep my horse makes hay for the livery & school horses and also to sell off-yard which keeps down our fees. 

Last summer the geese ravaged both the hay fields and the grazing land that the horses use. The law doesn't include our situation so Mike was out with a gun and blanks every evening trying to scare them off with little success. He had a serious lack of income and our horses were turned out on almost bare pasture and had to be fed hay when they should have been benefitting from fresh grass.

I'm all for conservation but I feel that Canada geese should get all they deserve.


----------



## GotGarlic

Canada geese are a pest everywhere - even here in the South. They're huge and they leave giant piles of poop, which pollutes the waterways after a heavy rain. I don't think they need conserving.


----------



## GotGarlic

I've had a busy morning. I thought I had a Master Gardener board meeting at 9 am today, so I got up and dressed and out the door by 8:50. Sitting in front of the extension office, I realized the meeting was not today, but I did sign up for the helpline today, starting at 11. So I did a bunch of errands, came home to put groceries away and grab another cup of coffee and now it's time to go again! See you later!


----------



## Just Cooking

I need a life...  

All I'm doing is cleaning the oven...


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I need a life...
> 
> All I'm doing is cleaning the oven...


I did that while I slept last night! [emoji38] Started the oven's self-cleaning cycle before bed!


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> Canada Geese are a pest over here but, unfortunately, they can't be culled unless you have a special licence. This is only available to farmers who can prove that the geese are eating crops. Doesn't apply to horse keepers.
> 
> The owner of the stables where I keep my horse makes hay for the livery & school horses and also to sell off-yard which keeps down our fees.
> 
> Last summer the geese ravaged both the hay fields and the grazing land that the horses use. The law doesn't include our situation so Mike was out with a gun and blanks every evening trying to scare them off with little success. He had a serious lack of income and our horses were turned out on almost bare pasture and had to be fed hay when they should have been benefitting from fresh grass.
> 
> I'm all for conservation but I feel that Canada geese should get all they deserve.



I don't want to belittle our neighbors to the North of us, but I too wish they would keep their geese to themselves.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> I did that while I slept last night! [emoji38] Started the oven's self-cleaning cycle before bed!




well heck... I looked all over my 17 inch apartment stove and no darn self-cleaning button...  (cussin my landlord)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Today was supposed to be a goof-off day. A real do-nothing day. So far I shook all the downstairs throw rugs, swept the kitchen floor, stick-vac'ed the kitchen area rug and the pathways through the first floor carpeting, plus the sun room. I need to figure out this "do-nothing" thing...



Just Cooking said:


> I need a life...
> 
> All I'm doing is cleaning the oven...


So this is what it comes to when you run out of dust and dirt in 740 square feet of living space? You need to resort to cleaning the insides of tiny things? I have a second floor in the house that could use a little sprucing up. Just sayin'...


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> well heck... I looked all over my 17 inch apartment stove and no darn self-cleaning button...  (cussin my landlord)



Our apartments do not have self cleaning stoves. So I take my drip pans and racks downstairs to the community room late at night where they have two self cleaning ovens. Take my door off and that leaves me just the three inside walls to clean plus the roof. I have a disposable aluminum tray in the bottom. The bottom never gets dirty. Take out the tray, put in a new one and one problem solved. I also have an oven spray from Fuller Brush. It is a silicone spray to coat the oven. I always forget to use it. It is way in the back under the sink. 

I had a self cleaning oven when I lived at my daughters. Oh, for the good old days.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Today was supposed to be a goof-off day. A real do-nothing day. So far I shook all the downstairs throw rugs, swept the kitchen floor, stick-vac'ed the kitchen area rug and the pathways through the first floor carpeting, plus the sun room. I need to figure out this "do-nothing" thing...
> 
> 
> So this is what it comes to when you run out of dust and dirt in 740 square feet of living space? You need to resort to cleaning the insides of tiny things? I have a second floor in the house that could use a little sprucing up. Just sayin'...



I have you penciled into my calendar on April 31st...


----------



## Addie

And so do I. I did more than my share of housework raising five kids. Time to sit back and enjoy life.

My trying to use the quote button all of a sudden doesn't want to work for me. Oh well, just another of life's little irritants.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> Our apartments do not have self cleaning stoves. So I take my drip pans and racks downstairs to the community room late at night where they have two self cleaning ovens. Take my door off and that leaves me just the three inside walls to clean plus the roof. I have a disposable aluminum tray in the bottom. The bottom never gets dirty. Take out the tray, put in a new one and one problem solved. I also have an oven spray from Fuller Brush. It is a silicone spray to coat the oven. I always forget to use it. It is way in the back under the sink.
> 
> I had a self cleaning oven when I lived at my daughters. Oh, for the good old days.



Actually it isn't much of a problem to clean.. I try to stay on top of it..

I try to live by your signature line...


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here calmly enjoying some quiet time. The medication that my dermatologist gave me has some hideous side effects. He mentioned only one and gave me a script for that one. He did say that there might be others. Boy was he right. I have been on the pill for almost two weeks. And today I got hit with all the side effects he didn't mention. A canker on my tongue, losing the feelings in all my fingers, A constant runny nose, and some others. I have stopped taking it because it has been months since I had a heart episode. One of the side effects was heart problems. And sure enough, I was sound asleep. The pain in my left side of my chest and arm woke me from a sound sleep. It is a good thing I keep my nitro spray right beside me on my nightstand. I only needed one hit of it. Along with a few good deep breaths. 

Looks like he will have to find another drug for me. I am seeing him next week. I am going to look up some of the medications that I could possibly take and see what the side effects are before I go in to see him.


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie, I hope he finds something you can take without those side effects. It's not supposed to be a case of the cure is worse than the problem.

Well, tonight I had a choice of either doing dishes or working on the mini windows. The dishes are still in the sink.

So here are the windows. I put a very thin piece of transparency over the pictures and while it doesn't show up very well in the pictures, it sure makes the windows look like they have glass in them.

Because my shadowbox has all the rooms one on top of the other, I put the city pic in differently in each window, depending on how high the room was. The window to the right is the bedroom window (the bedroom is the highest room in the shadowbox), then the living room window is in the middle, and the kitchen window is the red one. The kitchen is the lowest room in the shadowbox.

Tomorrow I'll attempt to glue them into the shadowbox. Maybe after that I'll do my dishes.


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie is going shopping and to lunch with her friends today so, I'm going to polish the living room furniture.. Good thing we downsized and there isn't much to polish..  

I will reward myself with a cheese burger on a brioche bun...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am off to bed, another shift tonight.  I have the bedroom window open and it is nicely chilly in there.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm laying here with my back out.  It's been a good year or more since it's happened.  Lots of work piling up I can't get to, customers wondering where I am.  I can barely make it to the front door, let alone hang sheet rock or crawl under a house.

Hopefully today is better than yesterday.

The least it's cold and dreary out.  I hate being stuck inside when it is nice and sunny.  The dog is snoring, the house is warm, the bills are paid, could be worse.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting at the Apple Store waiting for a class to start.


----------



## Just Cooking

Bummer,Vinylhanger ...  I hope your back heals quickly...


----------



## dragnlaw

Ouch Vinylhanger, I feel your pain.  Heat and relax!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Been a busy day here so far:  Up at 6am so I could eat breakfast and take my medicines before I got Mom up at 7 for her Dr appointment.  Helped her get dressed so we could leave by 8 - needed to avoid school traffic.  Dr appointment went OK - A1C was up a little bit and so were triglycerides (the 2 are tied together), he expected that because of holidays.  He wants her to come back in and have another fasting and A1C test done in 3 months.  Everything else turned out to be pretty much normal.  Got home between 10 and 10:30, started brunch about 10:45, ate around 11:15 or 11:30.  Got the rest of the AM tasks done after eating, and am now just sitting and enjoying my free time.


----------



## blissful

I'm doing very gouda.


----------



## Just Cooking

blissful said:


> I'm doing very gouda.




Email me some???


----------



## taxlady

blissful said:


> I'm doing very gouda.





Just Cooking said:


> Email me some???


I wish we could do that.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I wish we could do that.




In the short time I've been with this forum I have witnessed some wonderful food presentations, great food tips and have learned about ingredients that I had not known about or not understood.. 

To be able to have some of these things easily transported would be ideal.. Maybe one day that will be possible...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> Addie, I hope he finds something you can take without those side effects. It's not supposed to be a case of the cure is worse than the problem.
> 
> Well, tonight I had a choice of either doing dishes or working on the mini windows. The dishes are still in the sink.
> 
> So here are the windows. I put a very thin piece of transparency over the pictures and while it doesn't show up very well in the pictures, it sure makes the windows look like they have glass in them.
> 
> Because my shadowbox has all the rooms one on top of the other, I put the city pic in differently in each window, depending on how high the room was. The window to the right is the bedroom window (the bedroom is the highest room in the shadowbox), then the living room window is in the middle, and the kitchen window is the red one. The kitchen is the lowest room in the shadowbox.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll attempt to glue them into the shadowbox. Maybe after that I'll do my dishes.



I am feeling much better today. And I didn't take yesterday's dose. 

The dishes will always be there. Always answer to your creativity. Beautiful work.


----------



## caseydog

I've been sleeping a lot. I worked my a$$ off this weekend. 

Today, I set up my new iMac. Well, it did most of the work. I connected it to my old one, and it moved all my software and files to the new one by itself. 

Now, I am wiping the hard drive on the old one so I can get rid of it. Since the old one is not repairable (too old to get parts), it will be recycled. 

The Retina display on the new iMac is incredible. Sharp as a tack. 

CD


----------



## rodentraiser

Addie said:


> I am feeling much better today. And I didn't take yesterday's dose.



Good to hear!



> The dishes will always be there. Always answer to your creativity. Beautiful work.



Thank you. And yes, the dishes were still there at 1am when I finally went to do them.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just got back from Kroger for the third time in two days  They have an unbelievable sale on red, yellow and orange bell peppers and I can't resist buying more and more! Eighty-eight cents each! I have five of each, plus several green peppers for 59 cents each. I'm going to roast and freeze some and dehydrate some. I want to use the dehydrated ones to make veggie cream cheese. 

Btw, can you freeze veggie cream cheese?


----------



## Vinylhanger

It seems to be loosening up.  I spent the day watching dvr'd House episodes.  Seems apropos on a sick day.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I just got back from Kroger for the third time in two days  They have an unbelievable sale on red, yellow and orange bell peppers and I can't resist buying more and more! Eighty-eight cents each! I have five of each, plus several green peppers for 59 cents each. I'm going to roast and freeze some and dehydrate some. I want to use the dehydrated ones to make veggie cream cheese.
> 
> Btw, can you freeze veggie cream cheese?


Argh, forgot the photo! All this for about $10! :woot2:


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> I'm going to roast and freeze some and dehydrate some. I want to use the dehydrated ones to make veggie cream cheese.
> 
> Btw, can you freeze veggie cream cheese?



Are you going to freeze the roasted ones?  

How do you use the dehydrated ones?

I freeze cream cheese all the time.  I would hazard a guess that depending on the ratio of peppers to cream cheese as to the success of freezing it.

When I freeze sweet peppers, I chop them fine, bag them. Although I imagine they might be a little watery frozen into cream cheese.


----------



## dragnlaw

Vinylhanger said:


> It seems to be loosening up.  I spent the day watching dvr'd House episodes.  Seems apropos on a sick day.



Just don't rush it Vinylhanger, relax some more...  or you just might end up cursing yourself..


----------



## Addie

Boy will I crash tomorrow. I have been up all yesterday and tonight. Been listening to You Tube of the Vienna Boys Choir and Aksel Rykkvin all night. I have a ton of dishes I washed yesterday, Now they have to be put away. Not my favorite chore. I have to get the stool to reach the second shelves.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Had my 18 year old (Kenton) help clean out part of the chicken coop this evening. I don't know what he did but my big Rode Island Red rooster didn't like it and took after him. Good thing 3 Year old Jasper was there. He heard the commotion and come around the corner. Rooster seen him and ran off. So he will go after a 18 year old 6 ft tall teenager but runs from a 3 ft tall 3 Year old. I don't get it. At least I don't have to worry about him getting attacked.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Had my 18 year old (Kenton) help clean out part of the chicken coop this evening. I don't know what he did but my big Rode Island Red rooster didn't like it and took after him. Good thing 3 Year old Jasper was there. He heard the commotion and come around the corner. Rooster seen him and ran off. So he will go after a 18 year old 6 ft tall teenager but runs from a 3 ft tall 3 Year old. I don't get it. At least I don't have to worry about him getting attacked.



Roosters don't need a reason for attacking. Just ask CWS. She had a choice of making her rooster ready for the Sunday pot or find him a good home. She chose the latter. He went to a farm nearby and had a flock of new girls to make out with. He probably backed off when he saw two there he would have to fight.


----------



## caseydog

Over the years, I've had several encounters with lake/pond dwelling geese and some swans. They can be downright mean. But, their beaks are not that strong, and they don't have teeth, so they can't really do much damage. 

I encountered one particularly mean black swan during a photoshoot at a winery in central Texas. It charged me, so I kept my bare arms and hands out of reach, and it attacked my legs, which were covered in some Wrangler denim. I turned and walked away, laughing, and it gave up on me before long. I snapped a few pictures. I'll see if I can find them. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

A swan broke the front tire of my bike  and the same  bloody  swan fractured my friends ribs and arms...  Yeah, nice of them of  building a nest right at the short cut  to school,  only way around took 40 min extra and when been on a  bike for  30 minutes and are 10 minutes from school you are not that happy about it.


----------



## Addie

Every year in the Boston Public Gardens, there is a man who lives in Maine and has a flock of swans with clipped wings. He brings them to Boston for tourists to see them as they take a ride on the swan boats. They are warned to not try to pet them.  Of course there is always one idiot who tries to do just that. The may look beautiful, but they have a nasty disposition. One year someone shot one of them late at night. So now the Gardens have a security person that keeps an eye on them. 

Swans mate for life. Unfortunately this female swan had to be returned to Maine mateless.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Boy will I crash tomorrow. I have been up all yesterday and tonight. Been listening to You Tube of the Vienna Boys Choir and Aksel Rykkvin all night. I have a ton of dishes I washed yesterday, Now they have to be put away. Not my favorite chore. I have to get the stool to reach the second shelves.



Did you get the dishes all put away?  That is my second least favorite chore.  Least favorite would have to be cleaning the bathroom.


----------



## Souschef

Yesterday I flew a cancer patient home after his chemo. Nice guy, and we have flown him before. The destination airport was very busy and there were low clouds all around. Just as I was about to land, the tower told me "Minimum time on the runway", because there was a jet behind us.
After we got stopped by the drop off point, the passenger thanked us, and said, "Most times this flight is boring, but not today"


----------



## Just Cooking

Souschef said:


> Yesterday I flew a cancer patient home after his chemo. Nice guy, and we have flown him before. The destination airport was very busy and there were low clouds all around. Just as I was about to land, the tower told me "Minimum time on the runway", because there was a jet behind us.
> After we got stopped by the drop off point, the passenger thanked us, and said, *"Most times this flight is boring, but not today"*




May all your flights be boring...   

Ross


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Did you get the dishes all put away?  That is my second least favorite chore.  Least favorite would have to be cleaning the bathroom.



Nope, I just left them there for Pirate to put away. He is tall enough and besides he is the one who dirtied them all. My least favorite thing to do is wash pots and pans. I don't mind cleaning the house in general. Not even the bathroom. My bathroom is small and it is easy. I made sure I have all the equipment and cleaning stuff to make the work much easier. Oven cleaner does a great job on just about every hard surface. Even the bathtub. It's not just for the oven anymore.


----------



## Addie

Pirate is on a cleaning binge. Far be it from me to stop him. Mopping all the floors, cleaned the whole kitchen. Even wiped off any sugar on the counter tops. That drives me up the wall. When I walk out the kitchen, I run my hand across the long counter. If I feel one grain of sugar on it, I *have* to go back and wipe it off with a sponge. He even really cleaned the bathroom. And the whole mirror. I can never reach the top, so I just go up as far as I can reach, and leave the rest. I don't use the top half, so I don't care. 

In the meantime while he is going crazy cleaning, I am sitting here listening to ABBA and shutting out the world. A such is the life.


----------



## blissful

Yesterday, made some smoke flavored gouda, the top was slanted, bummer, today white and orange mottled colby for my colby lovers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Time to log out, shut down the computer, and go get myself ready for my Date Night tonight. The play doesn't start until 7:30, but I need a lot of time to look "pretty".


----------



## Farmer Jon

Addie said:


> Roosters don't need a reason for attacking. Just ask CWS. She had a choice of making her rooster ready for the Sunday pot or find him a good home. She chose the latter. He went to a farm nearby and had a flock of new girls to make out with. He probably backed off when he saw two there he would have to fight.


Jasper chases him all over the farm. I don't know what it about that kid but they run when he is around. That just makes him chase them more.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Jasper got to eat chocolate pudding for the first time today! Wife gave it to him and He plopped right done on his little stool. He has had so many new foods this past few weeks since he has been cleared of his allergies. Some he likes some he don't.


----------



## taxlady

Waiting for Indian food to arrive. Ordered all finger foods.


----------



## caseydog

blissful said:


> Yesterday, made some smoke flavored gouda, the top was slanted, bummer, today white and orange mottled colby for my colby lovers.



I have a cold smoker made from a coffee can and a soldering iron. I can really only use it in the winter down here in Texas. It makes wonderful smoked cheeses. I give them to friends at christmas. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Jasper chases him all over the farm. I don't know what it about that kid but they run when he is around. That just makes him chase them more.



Sounds like Jasper has a new motorized toy to chase and it comes with its' own built-in batteries.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Jasper got to eat chocolate pudding for the first time today! Wife gave it to him and He plopped right done on his little stool. He has had so many new foods this past few weeks since he has been cleared of his allergies. Some he likes some he don't.View attachment 26743



And a whole new world is opening up for him. Nothing like chocolate anything to make a person happy.


----------



## dragnlaw

It is 11 pm and am telling myself to get my a$$ up to bed. 

For someone who used to get up at 4:30 every morning... and now finding she sleeps til 6:30 or 7  WOW!!!  Ain't retirement great?

But the roofers will be here at 7am... and do they really want to see a 72 year old harridan in a tattered nightgown, staring at them?  I want them to do the roof, not chase them away screaming! 

aww....  go to bed dragn!


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> It is 11 pm and am telling myself to get my a$$ up to bed.
> 
> For someone who used to get up at 4:30 every morning... and now finding she sleeps til 6:30 or 7  WOW!!!  Ain't retirement great?
> 
> But the roofers will be here at 7am... and do they really want to see a 72 year old harridan in a tattered nightgown, staring at them?  I want them to do the roof, not chase them away screaming!
> 
> aww....  go to bed dragn!



You have the wrong outlook. If they see that 72 year old harridan they will work harder and faster just to get finished and out of there. You just have to find the good side to everything.


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> It is 11 pm and am telling myself to get my a$$ up to bed.
> 
> For someone who used to get up at 4:30 every morning... and now finding she sleeps til 6:30 or 7  WOW!!!  Ain't retirement great?
> 
> But the roofers will be here at 7am... and do they really want to see a 72 year old harridan in a tattered nightgown, staring at them?  I want them to do the roof, not chase them away screaming!
> 
> aww....  go to bed dragn!



The Allstate insurance adjuster is coming to my house on Sunday between 8AM and Noon to inspect my roof. Yes, Sunday. They are working seven days a week to catch up on hail claims. 

So, two weeks in a row I will be out of bed before noon on a Sunday. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Work...it's the only time I have the time to get online lately.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Nope, I just left them there for Pirate to put away. He is tall enough and besides he is the one who dirtied them all. My least favorite thing to do is wash pots and pans. I don't mind cleaning the house in general. Not even the bathroom. My bathroom is small and it is easy. I made sure I have all the equipment and cleaning stuff to make the work much easier. Oven cleaner does a great job on just about every hard surface. Even the bathtub. It's not just for the oven anymore.



That works, too.  I'll have to remember the tip about the oven cleaner for the bathtub.  We have a self-cleaning oven so I'll have to get some when I'm at Walmart Monday.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Right now, waiting for Mom to get out of the bathroom so I can do her ear drops.  She just woke up about 15 minutes ago.  Not doing much of anything that isn't absolutely necessary.


----------



## Chef Munky

Timing has been off all week. Either a day ahead or 2 days behind.
Yesterday I thought it was Sunday. Too many Dr.Appmts 4 out of 5 days were on the road now. I did the weeks worth of laundry!

Maybe I'm just over tired. Everything's been rush, rush, rush.

Bought a few flats of flowers weeks ago. Today if nothing more important stops me, I'll give my favorite flowerbed a new over haul. 
Hopefully it's the last time it will have to be done.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Timing has been off all week. Either a day ahead or 2 days behind.
> Yesterday I thought it was Sunday. Too many Dr.Appmts 4 out of 5 days were on the road now. I did the weeks worth of laundry!
> 
> Maybe I'm just overtired. Everything's been rush, rush, rush.
> 
> Bought a few flats of flowers weeks ago. Today if nothing more important stops me, I'll give my favorite flowerbed a new overhaul.
> Hopefully, it's the last time it will have to be done.



I hear you Munky! TB was off all week so we could buy our condo, run around and sign papers, etc. Every day I kept thinking it was the weekend. Now, it is Saturday and I, for some reason, thought it was Monday when I was getting pills out of my daily container.

Today it is a day of normal chores - laundry, go across the river to pick up our gluten free bread, take bottles and cans to the recycle outlet, some groceries and then curl up and watch a movie.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making shredded beef with barbecue sauce in the Instant Pot. Some friends suffered a death in the family earlier this week, so I'll take them some for dinner tomorrow. I'll also make potato salad and cole slaw.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, you need a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

************************

Lessee, so far I've run the dishwasher and put dishes away; did a load of cold-water wash shirts, put them on hangers, and have they hanging up to dry; put away the dry goods from shopping on Thursday; took some of the screens from the garage to the basement to wipe them down. Right now, I'm going to relax with a cup of coffee and a piece of coffee cake, then it's the screens. I'll wash the windows and frames of a few windows so that Himself can finally get into the act!  Since some of the screens are nearly as tall as I am, he has the honor of jockeying them into the window frames. Besides, I don't want him to miss out on fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

Munky....playing in the dirt always gives me pleasure, relaxation, and clears my head.  I hope it does the same for you! 

*****************

Been a busy Saturday here, too.  I've been cleaning the garage.  Much still to be done, but I put a good dent in it today. Condensed and rearranged some of the dozen or so Rubbermaid tote bins on the shelves and found I now have room to store the several others that are on the closet floor in the guest room.  Yay!  Moved the car out of the garage and swept the floor, boxed up a bunch of stuff for Goodwill, and threw away other stuff.  

It's approaching wine thirty (sort of...) but think I'll have another couple of glasses of iced tea and a snack first.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> That works, too.  I'll have to remember the tip about the oven cleaner for the bathtub.  We have a self-cleaning oven so I'll have to get some when I'm at Walmart Monday.



I have Windex, Pinesol and all the other good stuff under the sink But when I buy Oven cleaner, I always buy two cans at a time. It really cuts through the soap scum on the tile and tub in the bathroom. I also use it on the front of my cabinets, on tough spots on the floor, fingerprints, etc. I grab that first before anything else.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oven cleaner should NOT be used in a bathroom unless it's very well ventilated.  I can't imagine using it in a bathroom in the first place, really.  There are so many other products meant for cleaning bathtubs available on the market, and if you clean your tub and shower regularly, you don't need anything that caustic. 

Also, I don't know what kind of cabinets you have Addie, but if they are painted or stained wood, oven cleaner will strip them.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Oven cleaner should NOT be used in a bathroom unless it's very well ventilated.  I can't imagine using it in a bathroom in the first place, really.  There are so many other products meant for cleaning bathtubs available on the market, and if you clean your tub and shower regularly, you don't need anything that caustic.
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of cabinets you have Addie, but if they are painted or stained wood, oven cleaner will strip them.



I have cabinets that were popular in the 80's. White. And I also have three switches right by the door in the bathroom. One for the light, the second one turns on the exhaust fan. And the third one is for the radiant heat for bath or shower time. I automatically turn on the two top ones every time I go in there. For the obvious reasons.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> Oven cleaner should NOT be used in a bathroom unless it's very well ventilated.  I can't imagine using it in a bathroom in the first place, really.  There are so many other products meant for cleaning bathtubs available on the market, and if you clean your tub and shower regularly, you don't need anything that caustic.
> 
> Also, I don't know what kind of cabinets you have Addie, but if they are painted or stained wood, oven cleaner will strip them.


You would think that you should use oven cleaner for only an oven, but according to Reader's Digest there are all kinds of uses for that noxious stuff. *Remarkable Uses for Oven Cleaner*. I'm with you, though, on there being a kinder, gentler way to scrub crud. The best thing I have found for cleaning soap scum from the shower walls is hair shampoo. Smells good, very gentle, great use for a shampoo that my hair suddenly stops liking, all kinds of upsides. Just make sure you rinse the floor thoroughly, or your bottom might end up up-side.  My favorite cleaner of all, though, is Murphy's Oil Soap. Almost makes work fun. Almost.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've read about those different uses for oven cleaner too, but I still can't imagine using it in a closed bathroom.  With you on the leftover bits of shampoo for cleaning bathtub/shower walls, it's so easy especially with a hand held shower head. I've heard about fabric softener sheets to use as scrubbies, but haven't tried that.  

Oh yes...Murphy's....! A little spray of that on a Swiffer makes dusting so much easier.  I don't know about fun, though. lol


----------



## Addie

Stalling. I am going shopping on the second of May. So for all my cash items that I am not going to be ordering on Jet, I go to all the sites of the products and look for coupons. 

Each month I hate shopping more and more. I am almost ready to take advantage of the free shopper that my medical plan will provide for me. But I also have control issues. I would probably want to go shopping with her.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Stalling. I am going shopping on the second of May. So for all my cash items that I am not going to be ordering on Jet, I go to all the sites of the products and look for coupons.
> 
> Each month I hate shopping more and more. I am almost ready to take advantage of the free shopper that my medical plan will provide for me. But I also have control issues. I would probably want to go shopping with her.



Addie, I hear you. I put my order in online every week and they deliver it the next day. But the deli meat is usually too thick or too thin, they don't give me the right chocolate chips even when I spell it out for them, it drives me crazy. But for me to go to the store, buy everything, bring it home and put it away, it takes everything out of me.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I hear you. I put my order in online every week and they deliver it the next day. But the deli meat is usually too thick or too thin, they don't give me the right chocolate chips even when I spell it out for them, it drives me crazy. But for me to go to the store, buy everything, *bring it home and put it away*, it takes everything out of me.



I am lucky in that department. Spike loads and unloads the car for me, (we have two different store carts in the building) brings them up to my apartment and puts everything away for me. He knows right where I put everything. The only thing I have left to do is prepare the meats for the freezer that night. 

Spike is an absolute blessing to me. He even helps with the shopping. He gets half of my list for aisles 12 through 31. Including produce and the bakery. I get all the meats. Along with aisles 1 through 11. He knows what brands I want and if something is on sale, and he knows it is something I would buy only then, he gets it without it being on the list.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I am lucky in that department. Spike loads and unloads the car for me, (we have two different store carts in the building) brings them up to my apartment and puts everything away for me. He knows right where I put everything. The only thing I have left to do is prepare the meats for the freezer that night.
> 
> Spike is an absolute blessing to me. He even helps with the shopping. He gets half of my list for aisles 12 through 31. Including produce and the bakery. I get all the meats. Along with aisles 1 through 11. He knows what brands I want and if something is on sale, and he knows it is something I would buy only then, he gets it without it being on the list.



He truly is a blessing. TB has been very good as well. He gets off work at 11 pm and he always asks when he phones to say he is on his way home if there is anything I need at the store. Our grocery store closes at midnight so he gets there on time. If it is more than one or two items I usually text the list.


----------



## medtran49

I'm working today but on my break I started making a chicken fennel pea ragut for next week.  It's almost done.  I have to pull the chicken out now, add a couple of things and let the sauce cook down, then I'll pull the chicken apart when I got done with work later.  I'm going to stop at that point and add in the peas, butter and parm the night we are eating it.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just moved new plants from the front porch to the backyard, put a few things away and weeded a little. Can't do a lot out there now because DH is working the beehives and they're all over the place.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just ran out to get a picture.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Aww you have bee hives! I want some. I love honey. I often get in trouble for eating straight from the bar.


----------



## Dawgluver

How neat, GG!  Love my wild bees.  I'd pet them if I could, but they probably wouldn't like it too much.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> Aww you have bee hives! I want some. I love honey. I often get in trouble for eating straight from the bar.


He's trying to sell a nuc (nucleus hive) right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm listening to baseball online, enjoying what appears to be the last of the rain, and am thinking of all the things I could be doing. Thinking...thinking...thinking...



Dawgluver said:


> How neat, GG!  Love my wild bees.  I'd pet them if I could, but they probably wouldn't like it too much.


Depends on what kind of bee. Our son has a couple of bees that "visit" him on his porch rail. He's on the 3rd floor of an old house-turned-apartments and likes to sit out in the back and enjoy the quiet side of city life - the house backs up to an historic cemetery.  Anyway, he's been known to pet those bees - and they seem to like it.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, you won't get me petting any bees (I am allergic to bees and wasps)! But I do love honey and love watching bees as they work in the flowers.

I had a very rough night with only four hours of broken sleep. I am still in pain and can't shake this cough.

But, this day of laundry, packing, and shopping, all that I didn't get done yesterday, needs to get done today before TB goes back to work tomorrow morning!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Wasteing the day watching it rain.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking a break from cleaning, and adding more boxes of stuff for the thrift shop. I figured since I have a few boxes of donations from the garage, I may as well go through my closet and dressers, too.  Tossing things like crazy. Next will be the grandsons' playroom, I'm sure they've outgrown a lot of toys and books in there, too.  I think I must have spring fever.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Wasting the day watching it rain.



Farmers need the rain. Hopefully this summer will be the end of the drought for all of them.

I have a few dishes in the sink that are calling me. Then I have to do laundry. Darks today. Yesterday it was whites. My apartment has been pretty clean all week. Very unusual. There is always the day when we both say, "it will be there tomorrow." Then tomorrow comes and we both regret it. How can two people make such a mess?


----------



## CakePoet

Mr Perfect ordered me over yesterday, because I am sleeping way too much to be safe or healthy and my memory isnt the best, I am so tired. 

So trying to sleep at his place no kid  and  see if that worked, I am still  tired, way too tired.

I'm back home because of Valpurgis night,  still tired but I manage to have dinner with friends and  seams happy and alert,  I had a 20 minutes nap before we left.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's my Friday, last shift tonight.  I have great plans for my days off, will see if I can actually accomplish anything aside from sleep.


----------



## caseydog

LPBeier said:


> Well, you won't get me petting any bees (I am allergic to bees and wasps)! But I do love honey and love watching bees as they work in the flowers.
> 
> I had a very rough night with only four hours of broken sleep. I am still in pain and can't shake this cough.
> 
> But, this day of laundry, packing, and shopping, all that I didn't get done yesterday, needs to get done today before TB goes back to work tomorrow morning!



I have a really persistent cough, too. I've had it for a few days, now. I've used up one bottle of Tussin, and probably need to go get some more, or the cough will keep me awake. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I had a very rough night with only four hours of broken sleep. I am still in pain and can't shake this cough.





caseydog said:


> I have a really persistent cough, too. I've had it for a few days, now. I've used up one bottle of Tussin, and probably need to go get some more, or the cough will keep me awake. CD



There is a lot of coughing going around.  I have several patients who just have the cough, but nothing else, like fever, it's a dry, nagging cough.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There is a lot of coughing going around.  I have several patients who just have the cough, but nothing else, like fever, it's a dry, nagging cough.



Any idea what is causing it? 


Pirate and I were talking about my funeral. Now his favorite movie is _The Wizard of Oz_. He knows the whole thing, every single word, every single song, by heart. I am so sick of that movie and he knows it. I have a second kid with a strange sense of humor. We were watching a movie and their was a scene with the coffin. Very soft music was playing in the background. I mentioned to him I wanted the hymn _In The Garden_ played at my wake. 

"Oh no. I am going to make sure they play _Ding Dong, The Witch Is Dead_". He also suggested that he would have the flying monkeys sing it. One Pirate is now up for adoption. Papers all signed. Any takers?


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There is a lot of coughing going around.  I have several patients who just have the cough, but nothing else, like fever, it's a dry, nagging cough.



Could be pollen/allergies at this time of year.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Addie said:


> Farmers need the rain. Hopefully this summer will be the end of the drought for all of them.
> 
> I have a few dishes in the sink that are calling me. Then I have to do laundry. Darks today. Yesterday it was whites. My apartment has been pretty clean all week. Very unusual. There is always the day when we both say, "it will be there tomorrow." Then tomorrow comes and we both regret it. How can two people make such a mess?


It can rain after planting. Lol I'm not behind yet but won't be long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Could be pollen/allergies at this time of year.



Yes, it's been so damp we think some odd molds are hanging around. I only have the cough, runny nose and itchy eyes when I am at work.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm sitting in the back yard hanging with the dog.  First really nice day in a long time.


----------



## rodentraiser

I am contemplating hitting my head against the wall. I worked on the little dollhouse this afternoon. Got the living room wallpapered and carpeted. Then I decided to fit the staircase in to see what it looks like.

Said staircase comes from another dollhouse and makes two turns on the way up. It was so difficult to fit in the first time and get out when I went to prime the house, I decided to take all the railing off it. So I'm thinking it should go in like a charm now. Right? WRONG!

Part of the last step slides under the floor above. Well, that can't happen anymore. Old Miss Smart Pants here put a BEAM in that spot. Way to go for thinking ahead. 

So now I have to cut up the stairs again and redo the top step.

Addie, I'll trade you Pirate for one half done dollhouse.


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea said:


> Could be pollen/allergies at this time of year.



For me, it isn't my usual allergies as they are unusually under control for this time of year. It feels like a never ending cold. But I also found out that my throat problems could be caused by Esophageal Spasms. The ENT wants me back for some more tests but after all this time we may finally have an answer! If that is the case, the cough can be caused by that - at least the choking cough anyway.


----------



## cjmmytunes

First of the month today - writing out bills and taking Mom to Walmart.  She's getting a haircut while I do some shopping.  Have to go to the bank first, though.


----------



## CakePoet

I survived...  Didnt know two kids playing, eating and having fun could be like being invaded by  Attila the Hun ..


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> First of the month today - writing out bills and taking Mom to Walmart.  She's getting a haircut while I do some shopping.  Have to go to the bank first, though.



Unfortunately, I get my check on the third each month. But we go shopping on the second and I write a check. That way by the time they deposit the check, it is the third and the check will clear. 

I have only one bill I that I pay. The rest of them are automatically withdrawn from my account. And I have it that all bills are paid on the fourth of the month.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I survived...  Didnt know two kids playing, eating and having fun could be like being invaded by  Attila the Hun ..



But did you have fun? I love kids when the are between two and five. So much imagination.


----------



## Addie

rodentraiser said:


> I am contemplating hitting my head against the wall. I worked on the little dollhouse this afternoon. Got the living room wallpapered and carpeted. Then I decided to fit the staircase in to see what it looks like.
> 
> Said staircase comes from another dollhouse and makes two turns on the way up. It was so difficult to fit in the first time and get out when I went to prime the house, I decided to take all the railing off it. So I'm thinking it should go in like a charm now. Right? WRONG!
> 
> Part of the last step slides under the floor above. Well, that can't happen anymore. Old Miss Smart Pants here put a BEAM in that spot. Way to go for thinking ahead.
> 
> So now I have to cut up the stairs again and redo the top step.
> 
> *Addie, I'll trade you Pirate for one half done dollhouse*.



Nah. I have decided to keep him. And besides, I know I will still have to clean and dust the dollhouse. Pirate does come in handy when I am not feeling too well. He does all the dishes and sweeps the floors. So he is good for something.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to keep calm and carry on. The moving company's estimator is coming in the morning and I have been sick all day - not only did I not get more packing done as I had hoped by now, the place is a mess. I know they expect that and they are just getting an idea of what we have, but my OCD and perfectionism wanted it all done by now.

Thankfully TB will be here in the morning when they come. I will be so glad when the workers come in Wednesday afternoon to finally patch the holes in the drywall from the flood we had. There is no mold on our side, but the flood was coming from the next door's shower and apparently, that was full of mold. I have been using inhalers, allergy medicine, fans and hepa  filters but it is just getting to be too much.

I am also trying to back peddle on a book review for my blog that was due March 31. I got an extension to April 15th but with everything going on it just totally slipped by me. So that will be keeping me busy as well.


----------



## CakePoet

My daughter is five the other one has a few months to go before that happens.  I think they had fun, my daughter kept telling her friend that in this house  we  listen to my parents and  ask them for permission . ( Like my daughter will that normally, not) The other kid has parents who dont believe in rules  or saying no so this kids does what it wants, which makes it harder to have  fun.

Every one slept well and I think we wont do this again soon.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to keep calm and carry on. The moving company's estimator is coming in the morning and I have been sick all day - not only did I not get more packing done as I had hoped by now, the place is a mess. I know they expect that and they are just getting an idea of what we have, but my OCD and perfectionism wanted it all done by now.
> 
> Thankfully TB will be here in the morning when they come. I will be so glad when the workers come in Wednesday afternoon to finally patch the holes in the drywall from the flood we had. There is no mold on our side, but the flood was coming from the next door's shower and apparently, that was full of mold. I have been using inhalers, allergy medicine, fans and hepa  filters but it is just getting to be too much.
> 
> I am also trying to back peddle on a book review for my blog that was due March 31. I got an extension to April 15th but with everything going on it just totally slipped by me. So that will be keeping me busy as well.



Hopefully, this will be your last move ever. But in the event that it is not, keep in mind that the big national companies like Mayflower, Bekins, etc. will come in and pack your whole house for you. My girlfriend lived in Ohio and her husband was transferred to Mass. While she was unpacking and I was helping her, we came across a small item that had been carefully packed. It was a small custard cup with the garbage from her kitchen sink and placed on a lid and left. So you can see, they are thorough. They don't leave anything behind. Not even your garbage. Clothes in the closet stay on their hangers and are packed in a box meant to hang clothes in. 

All you have left to do is walk out the door and go to your new home. They mark every box with the room that it is packed in, and place it in the room you designate it for when delivered. They also will give you some small boxes to pack valuables in, like your jewelry, your grandmothers tea service, etc. 

Those you pack separately and can take them in your car yourself. Keep this in mind in case you ever move again. And I hope you don't. May this be the last move you ever make. And good luck in your new home.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, *Addie*,
We decided to get a moving company to move us, but to save some money we wanted to pack most of the stuff up ourselves. With me getting sick this may go out the window and when the estimator comes we may just as for a quote on finishing the packing. I do still have to go through everything because I am not able to take everything. We are pitching, giving to family and friends and donating what is left to the local thrift store.

When TB got home tonight and saw how sick I was he said that my health is more important than saving money so I guess I can't argue with that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, take a deep breath. There, better? And TB's comment about your health must have made you feel better.  One bit of advice: ask the moving company point-blank what they charge per pound if they are billing on weight. We did a long-distance move, so that is mostly what our bill was based on. For our return trip, I will definitely base keeping-or-pitching on whether it is cheaper to move or pitch and buy new. Well, except for my cast iron. Can't replace that at any cost. 

*************

*Addie*, a "do everything for you" move costs lots of money. I did a some of my own packing. I took a lot of our things to MA when I had to come come in on new house business while our OH home was still up for sale. And moving companies don't "give" you any little boxes...you pay for every single thing. Our mostly-whole-house move in 2000? Almost $7000. I'm sure the price has only gone up in the ensuing years. One of the reasons I'm purging all I can make myself part with.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, *Addie*,
> We decided to get a moving company to move us, but to save some money we wanted to pack most of the stuff up ourselves. With me getting sick this may go out the window and when the estimator comes we may just as for a quote on finishing the packing. I do still have to go through everything because I am not able to take everything. We are pitching, giving to family and friends and donating what is left to the local thrift store.
> 
> When TB got home tonight and saw how sick I was he said that my health is more important than saving money so I guess I can't argue with that.



TB is right. But what you can do is be there sitting in a chair as they are packing. And if you see something you don't want to take, let them know so it won't get packed. Have them put it in an empty room. Then TB can be in the new home when they move you in. You can always go back and decide what you want to do with the stuff you decided you didn't want to take with you. Stop pushing yourself so hard. Moving is difficult enough without making it harder. BTW, ask them for some empty cartons so you can pack up the stuff going to Goodwill and other places. Mark the boxes. 

Most important, let the movers do their job. They know what they are doing. Forget the "Oh be careful of that. What are you doing to my stuff? Don't break it!" Can you hear the sound of panic in my voice as I type? Think of those men as a blessing sent to you straight from heaven.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *LP*, take a deep breath. There, better? And TB's comment about your health must have made you feel better.  One bit of advice: ask the moving company point-blank what they charge per pound if they are billing on weight. We did a long-distance move, so that is mostly what our bill was based on. For our return trip, I will definitely base keeping-or-pitching on whether it is cheaper to move or pitch and buy new. Well, except for my cast iron. Can't replace that at any cost.
> 
> *************
> 
> *Addie*, a "do everything for you" move costs lots of money. I did a some of my own packing. I took a lot of our things to MA when I had to come come in on new house business while our OH home was still up for sale. And moving companies don't "give" you any little boxes...you pay for every single thing. Our mostly-whole-house move in 2000? Almost $7000. I'm sure the price has only gone up in the ensuing years. One of the reasons I'm purging all I can make myself part with.



I agree on the cost. But with her being sick, it might be their only recourse. TB has to work while all this is going on. I know those boxes are a chargeable item. But I hope TB can be there tomorrow to ask the right questions. One less stressful thing for her to face. And she has the emotional stress of leaving a home she and TB have loved and cared for. 

You know, in this part of town, no one hires a moving company. They rent a truck, buy a case of beer and get all their friends to come and pitch in. They get boxes from the grocery store, liquor store and any other place that receives their merchandise in boxes. Here they all move on the cheap.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, *CG* & *Addie *for caring so much.

So here is what is happening. The movers are coming at 9:30 am on May 20th to move us. On the 17th I am to call our rep and tell her how much is/isn't packed up and they will send someone on the 19th to do what is needed. In the mean time I have 4 friends who are going to come over between now and then and pack for me so we don't have to pay too much for the movers to do it.

My job is to go through the cupboards and drawers (that I can reach) and take out the stuff I don't want. I have a FB group that I am putting the items on for my local friends and family to check out. Anything they don't want goes to goodwill or the area here that is set out for furniture, etc. A truck comes once a week to collect it all.

The movers will put all the furniture where we want at the new place and I have family and friends that live in that city who will be unpacking.

On Tuesday May 23 (Monday is a holiday here) we have a cleaning crew coming in to get the place ready for the new owner so I don't have to worry about that. They don't have to worry too much about carpets as they will be torn out right away. So it is mostly cupboards, floors, bathrooms, kitchen and windows. Walls will be painted so only the obvious marks.

I am feeling much better today - both health-wise and about the move.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> You know, in this part of town, no one hires a moving company. They rent a truck, buy a case of beer and get all their friends to come and pitch in. They get boxes from the grocery store, liquor store and any other place that receives their merchandise in boxes. Here they all move on the cheap.



That's the way every other move I have ever had went. Except with the addition of pizza or KFC! Oh, and some soft drinks for us non-beer drinkers


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I just got back from the orthopedist.  She got cortisone injections for bursitis on the hip and I had x-rays of my right knee to determine that I have degenerative arthritis.  Got a hinged brace and a Rx for PT.  Yay! The pleasures of getting old.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Beats the alternative, *Andy*.  Hope all your and SOs body parts feel better soon.

I figure as long as I can still feel my aches, I know I'm still alive. Too bad my aches are actually from getting out of bed and not from a ski run downhill or showing my kids how to do cartwheels. At my age, cartwheels could=broken something.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> That's the way every other move I have ever had went. Except with the addition of pizza or KFC! Oh, and some soft drinks for us non-beer drinkers


We did that, too, when we and our friends were younger. Don't want to risk anyone's back or knees these days [emoji38]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*What I'm doing (well, not quite yet "doing"...)*

So, do you want to know "what I'm doing?" or "what I should be doing"?  I'm goofing off online with the TV going and a cuppa tea almost gone. What I should be doing (and will be shortly) is finish up washing screens. Then it will be off to wash the window frames and outside of the windows. I don't wash the inside glass until Himself gets the screens into their frames. His thumb and fingers seem to print up the inside of the window Every Single Time. *sigh*


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> SO and I just got back from the orthopedist.  She got cortisone injections for bursitis on the hip and I had x-rays of my right knee to determine that I have degenerative arthritis.  Got a hinged brace and a Rx for PT.  Yay! The pleasures of getting old.



I feel for you both, Andy! I have osteoarthritis in every joint, my spine, and my neck. Cortisone shots don't seem to work on me. They tried them in my knee and my hip (also bursitis). I hope you get a good PT that gives you massage therapy in addition to exercises for your knee.

What am I doing now? 
I am having some Kit Kat ice cream and vegging in my recliner while watching a recorded episode of Jane the (no longer) Virgin 

The movers and cleaning ladies are booked, I am having some friends coming this evening to pack up my china cabinet so all is right with the world!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> That's the way every other move I have ever had went. Except with the addition of pizza or KFC! Oh, and some soft drinks for us non-beer drinkers



Ya gotta love those kind of friends. Sounds like a pizza party is called for when you are settled in. Congratulations on solving all the problems. HAPPY MOVING.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Ya gotta love those kind of friends. Sounds like a pizza party is called for when you are settled in. Congratulations on solving all the problems. HAPPY MOVING.



Thanks, Addie! Yes, I have wonderful friends and family. And I might even make homemade pizza if my new stove arrives in time! It is the most important appliance as far as I am concerned and the only one that really needs replacing at the place!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Morning everyone!

Just got through with breakfast and did the regular morning stuff.  Going to Food Lion after "The View" goes off.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## LPBeier

We just got back from the bank who has our mortgage for the new place. It will be great when we move, but right now it is a good 45 minutes away.

We stopped at a McDonald's Drive-Thru for our contribution to McHappy Day - 2 Big Macs, a large fry and an Oreo Cookie Frap to share.

When we got home the building manager was just pulling up with the contractor who will be fixing the holes in the wall from when we had the flood. The mold smells are still coming through from the neighbour's place but he won't be doing the work until next week.

I got a call at the bank from my surgeon's office that the spot I was bumped from on this Friday is available again. In many ways it is not convenient now but my hernia has really been acting up these last few days so I said yes. Whatever I get done in arranging things gets done and anything else gets left until next week when I feel better. Most things are done but there are still a few places to inform of our move. Packing will be supervised by me and done by some incredible friends and family.


----------



## Chef Munky

You just wore me out..WOW, people say I'm busy.
Very happy for you both on your new home..You know we'll need pics.

How's my Lil" Monkey doing in all the chaos? Does she need Aunty Munky to come pick her up and cat sit?

Here it's 98 in the shade decided to not do much today.
Right now eating an ice cream cone x"s 2. Just because.

Coloring my hair from a box "Because it say's I'm worth it" I'm alright with that. Hope it' doesn't turn my hair orange.LOL!

Excuse the type O's. Can't wear my glasses yet.
You guys look blurry.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> How's my Lil" Monkey doing in all the chaos? Does she need Aunty Munky to come pick her up and cat sit?


Your little Monkey just plods through life where her canine sister, Violet, is a bundle of nerves every time we pack a box (she hates change as much as I do). I am sure Monkey would love for you to come and "rescue" her on move day because we are trading in "her" fenced yard and all that is on the other side for a third story balcony. I am hoping we can get her back on a harness and lead so I can take her across the street to the dog park. I am planning to go there with my laptop to write so Violet and Monkey can have some outdoor time.


----------



## blissful

I made some elderberry honey cough syrup and throat soother. It is tasty.


----------



## LPBeier

blissful said:


> I made some elderberry honey cough syrup and throat soother. It is tasty.



Do you have a recipe for that, Blissful? I would love to make my own.


----------



## blissful

LPBeier said:


> Do you have a recipe for that, Blissful? I would love to make my own.


Sure.

1 cup dried elderberries (there's about 4 cups in a lb of them) (or you can use fresh elderberries if you are sure of what you have)
4 cups of water
Bring to a simmer and keep it warm for 4 hours.
Strain out the elderberries. Put the elderberry/water back into the pot.
Reduce it down to about 1/2 cup.
Add 2 cups of honey. Store in the refrigerator.
This makes a very dark red/purple syrup.
1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon for a sore throat or cough.

You can also add some fresh ginger to it when cooking the elderberries, if you like.  There are many recipes for it out there. *this is not medical advice, these recipes are found under herbal medicine which may or may not be of any medical value*  Some recipes say not to heat the honey because it reduces the beneficial effects of the honey, while other sources, say to put fresh elderberries in honey for 6 weeks and warm it many times before straining it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Missed work tonight, was in the ER...again.  I'm okay, very dizzy and falling over due to a change in medications.  Then I had a Panic Attack in the ER and they ended up doing a heart workup.  Just got home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Missed work tonight, was in the ER...again.  I'm okay, very dizzy and falling over due to a change in medications.  Then I had a Panic Attack in the ER and they ended up doing a heart workup.  Just got home.



Glad you are safe at home, no more excitement please!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Missed work tonight, was in the ER...again.  I'm okay, very dizzy and falling over due to a change in medications.  Then I had a Panic Attack in the ER and they ended up doing a heart workup.  Just got home.



My dear sweet princess, please be careful. We need you around here and Shrek and the cats need you too. I have had panic attacks in the ER and they are not fun. They aren't fun anywhere, but especially there! {{{{{Fiona}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Glad you are safe at home, no more excitement please!





LPBeier said:


> My dear sweet princess, please be careful. We need you around here and Shrek and the cats need you too. I have had panic attacks in the ER and they are not fun. They aren't fun anywhere, but especially there! {{{{{Fiona}}}}}




Thank you, Ladies.  I'm off to bed and see if I'm better in the morning.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, Princess, I'm glad you're okay. Take care of yourself. Hugs [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, Princess, I'm glad you're okay. Take care of yourself. Hugs [emoji813]


Ditto. Sleep well and I hope you are feeling well in the (your) morning.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, it looks like all of us are on night watch for you.  I hope you get some good rest and are feeling better when you get up. Maybe you need to think of a new way to get some excitement...


----------



## Dawgluver

Gah!  Just saw this!  Feel better, PF!  More {{{hugs}}}!


----------



## dragnlaw

PF, hope you are sleeping well at the moment. Sorry to hear about your rotten night.  Not fun.  I've sent some little dragonettes to watch over you while you sleep. Hugs.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for breakfast to be done.  Mom has an appointment with the diabetes educator this afternoon so we're not doing much this AM.  As soon as I finish this last nab I'm going to make the beds.


----------



## Just Cooking

Dawgluver said:


> Gah!  Just saw this!  Feel better, PF!  More {{{hugs}}}!




Ditto...

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Missed work tonight, was in the ER...again.  I'm okay, very dizzy and falling over due to a change in medications.  Then I had a Panic Attack in the ER and they ended up doing a heart workup.  Just got home.



Princess,
Sorry your going through all of that. We need to get you into a really relaxing mind numbing hobby.
Hoping your going to take a few days off to really rest up.

Feel better soon.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Your little Monkey just plods through life where her canine sister, Violet, is a bundle of nerves every time we pack a box (she hates change as much as I do). I am sure Monkey would love for you to come and "rescue" her on move day because we are trading in "her" fenced yard and all that is on the other side for a third story balcony. I am hoping we can get her back on a harness and lead so I can take her across the street to the dog park. I am planning to go there with my laptop to write so Violet and Monkey can have some outdoor time.



I'd be more than happy to baby sit Violet to.They are a package deal.
My dogs would love having new buddies to play with.They know what moving day is like.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Gee Beautiful Princess, do I have to send you on a nice long vacation to some Pacific Isle with His Highness Lord Shrek? You have to take care of yourself. I have the feeling that you failed to get enough rest after your heart attack. 

We not only love you, but need you also. You are a very important integral part of t his forum. Get your rest and take care of yourself. 
***********************************************************

I came down with pleurisy yesterday. I am much better. I slept with the heating pad last night. It seemed to help tremendously because today while I was at Winthrop for my vitals it was gone. (I hope.) I am feeling much better. I got my month's supply of my meds while I was there. My pain meds Vicodin were included. I immediately took two of them on an empty stomach. I never take two at a time. First one and maybe an hour later take the second one if I need it. Let me tell you by the time I was ready to come home I was flying. Then getting to the into my building, I could hardly walk to the community room where my scooter was. I was even scared about operating it to get it upstairs on the elevator. I made it to the second floor and had to call Pirate to come and get me. I almost crashed into the wall leaving the elevator. 

Time has passed and the pills have worn off. The pain in my chest and back is completely gong. But I will NEVER take two of them together again. Even on a full stomach. I don't care how bad the pain becomes.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Gee Beautiful Princess, do I have to send you on a nice long vacation to some Pacific Isle with His Highness Lord Shrek? You have to take care of yourself. I have the feeling that you failed to get enough rest after your heart attack.
> 
> We not only love you, but need you also. You are a very important integral part of t his forum. Get your rest and take care of yourself.
> ***********************************************************



What She said!

Oh, and *Addie*, you might want to take some of your own advice. We need you here too!

Well, I am off to have the first of three showers (well two are together - a regular one followed by an antibacterial scrub) and another scrub in the morning. I am also limited to water and apple juice until 8 am then nothing.


----------



## Sagittarius

At work .. Coffee break .. ( 11.15am here ) 
Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## CakePoet

I got a free sofa! we are so happy, yes from the 1980:ties but that is better then  the one we had from 1962.

So comfy and perfect.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I got a free sofa! we are so happy, yes from the 1980:ties but that is better then  the one we had from 1962.
> 
> So comfy and perfect.


Congratulations! Where did it come from?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Right now listening to WAVY TV - have some severe weather going on here in NE NC.  And in SE VA.


----------



## Dawgluver

Packing up after 12 days in paradise.  We'll pick up Beagle tomorrow.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Packing up after 12 days in paradise.  We'll pick up Beagle tomorrow.



Have a safe flight and try to stay off of YouTube, not easy these days!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Have a safe flight and try to stay off of YouTube, not easy these days!!!




Thanks!  Beagle doesn't watch YouTube very often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks everyone, doing much better.  The doc changed a med last week, despite my reluctance.  I made an appointment yesterday, demanded my previous medication back and tossed the new one in the trash.  I have not had a falling over incident or dizziness thus far this morning.

It's sunny out and I'm going to go put some flowers in the ground.


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, I'm so glad to hear you're doing better, and that you have your old meds back.  Take care, enjoy your day in the sunshine, and happy planting!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm getting ready to walk across the street and visit with my elderly neighbors for an hour or two - however long they're up to it.  I have some fresh cut up and chilled watermelon to take them, and a pitcher of lemonade.  They're such sweet folks.


----------



## CakePoet

Gotgarlic.  Some one was throwing it out,  this sofa has been in the "posh" room,  most old  houses in Sweden have one, it is for  entertainment and not used that much during everyday.  So this sofa has barely been used.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Princess, I'm so glad to hear you're doing better, and that you have your old meds back.  Take care, enjoy your day in the sunshine, and happy planting!


Ditto! Hugs!


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> Gotgarlic.  Some one was throwing it out,  this sofa has been in the "posh" room,  most old  houses in Sweden have one, it is for  entertainment and not used that much during everyday.  So this sofa has barely been used.


Sounds great! Can't beat free


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks everyone, doing much better.  The doc changed a med last week, despite my reluctance.  I made an appointment yesterday, demanded my previous medication back and tossed the new one in the trash.  I have not had a falling over incident or dizziness thus far this morning...


"No falling over..." THAT is a good thing! Thankfully, you are a proactive patient. Doctors don't always know best...



PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's sunny out and I'm going to go put some flowers in the ground.


Honey, any day that you're the one putting flowers into the ground and someone else isn't putting you into the ground with them is a good day.  You know the saying "any day on this side of the grass is a good one". Just take care of yourself so it stays that way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Couple of dizzy spells today that went away quickly, not like yesterday's "spin fest".

Dad bought 60, 40-lb bags of composted steer manure...guess what we took out of the pick-up this morning...  Planted more peas, beets, carrots and getting the two old propane Webers ready to be lettuce planters.  Keep our greens out of the reach of the bunnies.  Tired and getting ready to go to bed.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks everyone, doing much better.  The doc changed a med last week, despite my reluctance.  I made an appointment yesterday, demanded my previous medication back and tossed the new one in the trash.  I have not had a falling over incident or dizziness thus far this morning.
> 
> It's sunny out and I'm going to go put some flowers in the ground.



The only time I am happy about a change in my meds is when they remove one. That indicates I am doing better. So happy you are feeling up to snuff.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done wiping off and tighting up the clothes lines. Can't wait to hang the sheets out. Then I am going down to our Farmers Market, today is opening day.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Couple of dizzy spells today that went away quickly, not like yesterday's "spin fest".
> 
> Dad bought 60, 40-lb bags of composted steer manure...guess what we took out of the pick-up this morning...  Planted more peas, beets, carrots and getting the two old propane Webers ready to be lettuce planters.  Keep our greens out of the reach of the bunnies.  Tired and getting ready to go to bed.



The doctor agreed that the Ranexa was doing a number on me with dizzy spells. I couldn't even lay back in a chair without getting one. I still get them but only when I lay on my back. But little by little they are getting less and less and not as severe as they were at the beginning. 

Please tell me you weren't helping with those bags of manure. I had a tenant that bought a very large terrarium. We had about two blocks from where we lived a facility that sterilized and chemically treated cow manure. So she got the bright idea of going there to see if they would sell her some. They gave her a small bucket of it. It had just arrived and not been treated. She brought it home and mixed it in with her plant dirt. Her husband came home from work, walked in the door and let out a yell! "What ever it is get rid of it NOW!!! So much for her bright idea. 

I am cleaning the apartment top to bottom. Pirate is in a lot of pain today. The rainy weather plays havoc with his legs and feet due to the neuropathy. So he is no help today. And I really don't want to wait until he is better. It is supposed to rain again tomorrow.


----------



## cjmmytunes

What a difference a day makes - already have most AM stuff done, except for breakfast dishes.  Eating some yogurt and having a cup of coffee with it.

We were supposed to have our cable/internet/phone with Spectrum installed yesterday but the timing was right in the middle of all the storms so we rescheduled to 6pm today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Please tell me you weren't helping with those bags of manure.



Of course I helped.  A 74 year old and a 56 year old cardiac cripple...we almost make a complete person.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course I helped.  A 74 year old and a 56 year old cardiac cripple...we almost make a complete person.



and what happened to all the "Please take care of yourself. We need you, Shrek, your Dad, your Mom."   I take it one of the side effects of your meds is deaf ear?  LOL   

My friends tell me the same thing.  Don't do that! well, what? ...  Life goes on  get over it..


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course I helped.  A 74 year old and a 56 year old cardiac cripple...we almost make a complete person.



I can't say anything. My doctor told me after I had open heart surgery that I couldn't go back to work for 8-10 weeks. I went back at the end of week four.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I are both still stumbling around after our return late night flight.  It was a gorgeous, but cool day that DH spent in bed napping, and I zoned out in my chair.  Need to root through the suitcases and do laundry.  Eventually.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> and what happened to all the "Please take care of yourself. We need you, Shrek, your Dad, your Mom."   I take it one of the side effects of your meds is deaf ear?  LOL
> 
> My friends tell me the same thing.  Don't do that! well, what? ...  Life goes on  get over it..



When I got winded, I stopped.  That's why it's taking us so long to get the garden going, heck I just rest, Dad takes a nap.  We got paste tomatoes, Spanish onions, Walla Walla Sweet onions and strawberries planted today.  Soaker hoses placed, new plants watered and made giant mud puddles.  I was up to my ankles in mud at one point.  Fun and for me, relaxing.

Also got a trip into the garden center with Mom and we spent some money.  I played with Jethro, more fun, he and I howled at the trains as they went by.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I are both still stumbling around after our return late night flight.  It was a gorgeous, but cool day that DH spent in bed napping, and I zoned out in my chair.  Need to root through the suitcases and do laundry.  *Eventually*.



As I tell Pirate, "Don't worry. It will be there tomorrow. Rest for now. We can do it when we both have some energy. Works for us.


----------



## CakePoet

Im  making waffles and packing for a spring picnic, it will be fun, we are going to check out bird and wildlife.


----------



## dragnlaw

Gearing up my nerve to go and master the alarm at the neighbours. Last time I tried it went off of course. Took for *ever* to correct all the while our ear drums were suffering. The alarm company even called the neighbours, in Europe.  At least they hadn't gone to bed yet!

They forgot to tell me one essential thing... close the door while punching in the numbers.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Gearing up my nerve to go and master the alarm at the neighbours. Last time I tried it went off of course. Took for *ever* to correct all the while our ear drums were suffering. The alarm company even called the neighbours, in Europe.  At least they hadn't gone to bed yet!
> 
> They forgot to tell me one essential thing... close the door while punching in the numbers.



I don't want to say anything except


----------



## CakePoet

There, we been bird watching, had fun the whole family and we are now tired.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I got winded, I stopped.  That's why it's taking us so long to get the garden going, heck I just rest, Dad takes a nap.  We got paste tomatoes, Spanish onions, *Walla Walla Sweet onions* and strawberries planted today.  Soaker hoses placed, new plants watered and made giant mud puddles.  I was up to my ankles in mud at one point.  Fun and for me, relaxing.
> 
> Also got a trip into the garden center with Mom and we spent some money.  I played with Jethro, more fun, he and I howled at the trains as they went by.



Walla Walla's originate from Washington state, just southeast of us. When things were less strict at the border we used to go down to Blaine and get gas, butter, milk, eggs and Walla Walla's. There was usually a veggie stand along the way that sold them from the farms. The ones in the grocery stores are good, but not as good as fresh grown!

My pain clinic taught us pacing. Work at something for as long as you can without straining to a max of 1/2 hour. Then, either rest or do a less strenuous task for another half hour. Then do something else (or rest if you didn't do that) then you can go back to the strenuous task but only for 30 minutes.

.....No, I rarely stick to it either!


----------



## LPBeier

Despite the last line of my previous post, I am having to rest most of the day. Because I was in recovery mode so long this is basically "the day after" surgery and I am really feeling the pain. My oxygen is still a little low and heart rate is a little high (but getting closer to what they want). I have some reading to do for my blog for a book I am reviewing and of course blogging itself but I can do it from the comfort of my recliner.

I am planning a walk later but probably only to the mailbox and back without Violet and Monkey (they were pretty upset yesterday when we didn't go for our usual 4:00 walk but they will have to get used to it when we move).

There is a special on Princess Dianna tonight and my Once Upon A Time. So that will keep me busy resting!  

Oh, and then there is talking TB through getting his sandwiches made and laundry done for his early shift tomorrow!

Such a busy day doing nothing!


----------



## Just Cooking

Spent more time than I thought possible to count out and package meds for a 2 week trip... That maths stuff is hard...  

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

We had a great weekend camping with my cousins family. There was fishing, water fights, campfire, and I even flew a kite. Some friends came to visit and I even had both my girls there for a while. Air conditioner quit working in the camper. Got to get that fixed. Next trip is in 2 weeks. Next weekend is my sons graduation.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> As I tell Pirate, "Don't worry. It will be there tomorrow. Rest for now. We can do it when we both have some energy. Works for us.



I go between sitting all day in a chair in front of a computer, to photographing 1934 Packards that won't start. Have you ever pushed a 1934 Packard? Three tons of iron and steel. 

When I come home from one of my road trips, it hurts to get out of bed in the morning for about a week. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> We had a great weekend camping with my cousins family. There was fishing, water fights, campfire, and I even flew a kite.



Nice camper. Mine was a little bit smaller. It was a "teardrop" camper that I built myself. Believe it or not, it had air conditioning -- it wasn't easy to do, but it worked great. 

The graphic separating the galley from the sleeping quarters got a lot of laughs. 

CD  

.


----------



## Farmer Jon

That's a nice little trailer.


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> That's a nice little trailer.



Teardrop trailers are basically hard-sided tents on wheels. I grew up tent camping and backpacking. I still tent camp once or twice a year, although I don't backpack anymore. 

Teardrop camping provides the very basic camping needs, a safe and relatively comfortable place to sleep, and a place to cook. Most teardrops don't have air-conditioners, but I camp in Texas, and sleeping in 90-degree nighttime weather just doesn't work for me. 

You might want to look into building one. You might enjoy the "minimalist" experience from time-to-time. It's great for bonding with the kids. 

Oh, and any food you cook over an open fire tastes better than the same food cooked in a kitchen.

CD

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

caseydog said:


> Have you ever pushed a 1934 Packard? Three tons of iron and steel.
> 
> CD



Back in the mid-70's with a car from the mid-60's...
My husband and I once helped a neighbour to push this car (don't remember the reason) but once we got it to 'wherever', we both looked at him, my husband then asked "did you fill this thing with cement?"  He actually looked sheepish!  OMG what did you do?  He used cement to repair his fenders...  WHA???  Don't EVER trust an engineer with something outside of his field. They definitely march to the tune of a different drummer.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We still cook over a fire. Even though we cheated a little bit this time and used an electric skillet for breakfast. With all the kids we have its eaiser to have a bigger trailer insted of putting up all thoes tents. I started out with tents only. Then a slide in pickup box camper. Then trailers. The older I get the better the trailer I get.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> There, we been bird watching, had fun the whole family and we are now tired.



I used to think bird watching was for those who were bored and had time on their hands. then my daughter pointed out a family of Blue Jays that nested every year in the tree in the yard next door. And when I moved into this building, there is a beautiful oak tree in the middle of the patio. It is loaded with Chickadees. Right now they are building nests and getting ready to lay their eggs. You can bet I will be watching them all summer. 

A lot of the tenants in this building love to feed the birds. But management had to put a stop to it. Bird poo all over the patio.


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Spent more time than I thought possible to count out and package meds for a 2 week trip... That maths stuff is hard...
> 
> Ross



It's a good thing mine come already counted out and packaged by the day for me. Me and math simply do not agree with the final answer.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> It's a good thing *mine come already counted out and packaged by the day for me.* Me and math simply do not agree with the final answer.



That's a pretty good benefit...   



Ross


----------



## LPBeier

My Mom used to love bird watching. She would plant specific plants for different types of birds. She also loved when her herons would fly overhead.

I have a friend who is bedridden and when they lived in their old house her Mom built a feeder that suction-cupped to the outside of the window. Everything was wood except the front and back panels that were plexiglass. We would watch for hours as the different birds would come to feed. They would even get a little nasty with each other if someone came out of turn. She doesn't get too many birds at her new window but there are cows across the street!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm late to this party but...
I just love "paying attention to my surroundings" as I call it.
There's so many different flora and fauna then what I'm use to.
I keep asking my husband (thinking that maybe he knows since he's from the mainland and I'm not) about this bird or plant, what's this what's that...     dunno


----------



## CakePoet

We  watched a pair of  great crested grebe (Podiceps cristatus), do their dance and build a nest,  a lot of  common tern (Sterna hirundo) flying low over the water and a pair  Canada goose (Branta canadensis ) with  goslings.


----------



## Just Cooking

Last day of prep for a two week visit to my daughter in Missouri... Checking off the last items on my to do list today... Its been two years since we have been there...

Gonna see my baby... Well...she is 54 but no matter, still my baby..  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just Cooking said:


> Last day of prep for a two week visit to my daughter in Missouri... Checking off the last items on my to do list today... Its been two years since we have been there...
> 
> Gonna see my baby... Well...she is 54 but no matter, still my baby..
> 
> Ross



Hope you enjoy your trip to Missouri.

Last trip of any length (planned out) that Mom and I took was to Houston in October of 2005.  We went with my sister to see my nephew who had just had his first child.


----------



## Dawgluver

Enjoy your trip, Ross!  The grebe dance is fun, isn't it, CP?

I just went over to the neighbor's and stole, um, I mean harvested some of his rhubarb.  I have permission.  

This way I can avoid unpacking and doing vacation laundry along with any other housework.


----------



## CakePoet

Dawgluver, they are normally done with the dance now, but these were building a nest and  taking time to  dance too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Last day of prep for a two week visit to my daughter in Missouri......Gonna see my baby... Well...she is 54 but no matter, still my baby..


Have a great visit, *Ross*! I feel very blessed - we get to see our kids twice a year minimum. It must be tough going two years. BTW, my Mom always called me her little girl, too...even though I was 6+ inches taller than she! "No matter how old you get, you're still my baby" What I would give to hear that again. 

***********************************

I'm in a staring contest with the last five upper cupboards I need to wash. Two of them are those over the refrigerator, which is so very deep we need to pull it out in order for me to reach the cupboard fronts. Maybe they can wait until tomorrow...


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have a great visit, *Ross*! I feel very blessed - we get to see our kids twice a year minimum. It must be tough going two years. BTW, my Mom always called me her little girl, too...even though I was 6+ inches taller than she! "No matter how old you get, you're still my baby" What I would give to hear that again.
> 
> ***********************************
> 
> I'm in a staring contest with the last five upper cupboards I need to wash. Two of them are those over the refrigerator, which is so very deep we need to pull it out in order for me to reach the cupboard fronts. Maybe they can wait until tomorrow...



Look awayyyyy...Look awayyy...
Rule that works for me is "If I don't see it.  I don't clean it" It works.
You should see the top of my fridge. It hasn't seen me in 5+ years. 

Just gave mt Lil"Sophie a good bath and a hair cut. She's a happy puppy.
Made her some bacon bits for being a good girl. She's really getting prissy in her old age.

Now I need to vacume up all that hair.

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> ...  The grebe dance is fun, isn't it, CP?..


I was curious, so I Googled "grebe dance".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbRrxw-H6xA


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I was curious, so I Googled "grebe dance".
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbRrxw-H6xA




Aren't they hilarious?  Much better dancers than I am!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Just out driving around.


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> Hope you enjoy your trip to Missouri.
> 
> Last trip of any length (planned out) that Mom and I took was to Houston in October of 2005.  We went with my sister to see my nephew who had just had his first child.



I'll be driving to Houston for Mom's day. I'm only going from Dallas, but I hate that drive!!! Four hours of boring, occasionally punctuated by intense drama. I rent a car when I do that drive, with the extra insurance, so I can bring it back "as is." 

Interesting, and real rental car conversation... 

Q: Where's the front bumper?

A: In the trunk. 

Q: Why?

A: There was a truck tire carcass in the middle of the highway, in the dark. Here's the keys. 

I-45 is a gauntlet. At any given moment, something you would never expect to happen... could happen. 

In December of 2015, I was driving to Houston on I-45, and the weather was awful. Suddenly, traffic just stopped. I figured it was a wreak. Then leaves and yellow insulation started falling from the air onto my rental car. And, out of the woods emerges a *&^*#$ tornado. Seriously? December? 

It made a sudden turn and went back into the woods. 

I got to my parent's house and went straight to their bar and poured some of my dad's Maker's Mark on the rocks. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

CD - sounds like that was one interesting trip  Guess a drive from Dallas to Houston is doable.  OTOH, we had to fly out there so we could maximize our time.  Could only get a week off at the time.  On our way to Houston, the pilot flew over New Orleans and pointed out the flooding that had happened during Katrina.


----------



## LPBeier

I am enjoying the clean feeling from my first full shower since surgery on Friday. We washed my hair on Sunday but I couldn't get the incisions wet until yesterday and I just didn't feel up to it! I also have a new dress on which always makes me feel good!

Every year I order 4 - 6 pieces from an online company that sells "ethical clothing" made of cotton as well as other fabrics. This time I got 2 sundresses, 2 short sleeved dresses, and 2 skirts - all ankle length. I am still wearing some from last year as well but needed some new ones. Half the order came 2 weeks ago and the other half just arrived yesterday. They are loose and comfortable which I need with chronic pain.

We are getting ready for the drywaller to come and FINALLY repair the holes they put in our bathroom walls when we had the flood 2 months ago. The flood source was in the suite next door but we got the damage. In this whole time, we have been having mold smells and hundreds of moths coming in even though the holes were sealed over. We will be so glad to have this problem fixed...just before we move! At least the new owner will have a safe place to live!


----------



## dragnlaw

Searching out various recipes for a couple of defrosting Lamb Shoulder Blade Chops.


----------



## CakePoet

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHBUcFBjOrs

this the  type we have


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> Searching out various recipes for a couple of defrosting Lamb Shoulder Blade Chops.





I use shoulder chops to make lamb stew. Garlic and onion with tomato and cumin.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Searching out various recipes for a couple of defrosting Lamb Shoulder Blade Chops.


What a coinky dink!

The ones from New Zealand? I pulled a pack of those out of the freezer Sunday and put them in the fridge. They weren't defrosted yesterday, so I put them in the less cold fridge. I'm thinking lamb stew, but will probably look around for some other recipes before deciding for sure.


----------



## Addie

Thank  you to all who posted the films of the birds practicing what Mother Nature has in store for them. A delight to watch. Sort of reminds me of the Loon Ducks we have in these parts.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Thank  you to all who posted the films of the birds practicing what Mother Nature has in store for them. A delight to watch. Sort of reminds me of the Loon Ducks we have in these parts.




One of the cutest trailers I've ever seen was at the beginning of a Disney movie.  It had all sorts of animals, including grebes, dancing to music.


----------



## CakePoet

My type of grebe dont do that amazing dance, but I do think they look cooler with their  hair do!


----------



## dragnlaw

Have decided to braise the lamb chops with... 

onion, carrots, celery, lemon, red wine, tomato paste, diced tomoat, curry, cumin, coriander, garlic, light soy sauce, thicken then sprinkled with a couple of sprigs of fresh mint (which from the back of the fridge isn't exactly the freshest looking, lol) 

I also have some baby spinach which I might use at the last second hmmm...  with the mint?  not sure that goes together...  we'll see... 

Was going to use the slow cooker but have pulled out the smaller Dutch Oven instead.

If you see a review from me it was a success, but if not... you'll never get me to admit I ever made it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Bleh....  nope, nope ....  I never made it...  three elephants got loose and crashed into my kitchen and carried off the chops.  I chased them on the dirt bike but they were too fast for me.

Liar, liar...  pants on fire!


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> My type of grebe dont do that amazing dance, but I do think they look cooler with their  hair do!




CP, once the Swedish grebes and the North American grebes get the same hairdresser and dance instructor, they will be unstoppable!  They will win Dancing With the Grebes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Bleh....  nope, nope ....  I never made it...  three elephants got loose and crashed into my kitchen and carried off the chops.  I chased them on the dirt bike but they were too fast for me.
> 
> Liar, liar...  pants on fire!



What chops??


----------



## Caslon

I'm getting ready to sell something tomorrow, an appliance.  I've agreed to meet the buyer at my storage locker. It's right under some freeway overpasses.  I assume he can find it ok.


----------



## CakePoet

Dawgluver, they will be so famous! *lol*


----------



## dragnlaw

Precisely *Princess*, precisely!


----------



## dragnlaw

*Caslon*   -Of course he can...  it's the blue roof just to the left of the green one!


----------



## Dawgluver

Caslon said:


> I'm getting ready to sell something tomorrow, an appliance.  I've agreed to meet the buyer at my storage locker. It's right under some freeway overpasses.  I assume he can find it ok.




Gah!  I sure hope he has a good GPS system!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wouldn't even go there...for anything.  Kidnappers could keep Shrek if the ransom drop was anywhere near it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Arrived in Missouri for a two week visit w/ daughter and SIL.. Should be a fun time cooking together 
and exploring the area...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have fun Ross!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wouldn't even go there...for anything.  Kidnappers could keep Shrek if the ransom drop was anywhere near it.



 Thanks Princess for the hearty laugh! 

I am going to have nightmares of being kidnapped and dropped of in the middle of all that. The police will never find my body.


----------



## roadfix

Caslon said:


> I'm getting ready to sell something tomorrow, an appliance.  I've agreed to meet the buyer at my storage locker. It's right under some freeway overpasses.  I assume he can find it ok.



Are you out near Ontario?    I drove through a maze like that somewhere out there once or twice....


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Arrived in Missouri for a two week visit w/ daughter and SIL.. Should be a fun time cooking together
> and exploring the area...
> 
> Ross


 
Have a great time with family, Ross!


----------



## Chef Munky

Up early. All my guys will be putting up a new fence today.
We had a windstorm last week that knocked down half of it.
It's the original fence. I hear the posts and boards are rotted  out. Glad it's not me who has to dig those fence posts holes.

Last time I had to do that my Daddy caught me cutting school.
Gave me an ultimatum after I had dug a few...School or this?
Ok, school it is...

Our adopted son is home for the weekend. Having my morning cup of coffee.
He brought us doughnuts. Words out I'm making Tonkatsu. His wife will be here shortly.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

I just hope all your help doesn't quit when the job is just half done. But knowing your family I doubt that will happen. They seem to take very good care of Mom. 

I went to see my dermatologist yesterday. I was baffled when I got a tube of lidocaine for lips. The pill he prescribed for me causes my lips to become very dry. Understandingly, he was very angry. That is not what he ordered. There were a few other problems that Winthrop caused because they didn't bother to read all of his recommendations. So when I got home, I called them and they went over his instructions out loud with me. Then the NP said "Oh, I didn't see this paragraph last week. He must have added it today." I told her to keep reading this week's notations. She did and couldn't apologize enough to me. So within an hour, I had the script that I should have had last week. They gave me lidocaine instead of Triamcinolone ointment.  

For today, Spike was here for most of the day with Teddy. So I spent the day just playing with him. Pirate took him out for a short walk so he could do his thing. When he came in, all  he wanted to do was sleep. Time to watch the Red Sox play against the Tampa Rays. Not my favorite show to watch. But with two men sitting here, I didn't have much of a choice.

My daughter came by and gave me $50 for Mother's Day. Her son is in NY for the weekend and she has no idea of what her daughter is going to do for her.  

Well, Spike has gone home. He forgot to take my watches with him. But I think he will be back later, so he can take them then. I need a link out of each watch. They both almost go all the way up to my elbow. But at least with the baseball game on, it is the incentive to do some housework. I can just listen to it. Not that I really want to.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Up early. All my guys will be putting up a new fence today.
> We had a windstorm last week that knocked down half of it.
> It's the original fence. I hear the posts and boards are rotted  out. Glad it's not me who has to dig those fence posts holes.
> 
> Last time I had to do that my Daddy caught me cutting school.
> Gave me an ultimatum after I had dug a few...School or this?
> Ok, school it is...
> 
> Our adopted son is home for the weekend. Having my morning cup of coffee.
> He brought us doughnuts. Words out I'm making Tonkatsu. His wife will be here shortly.
> 
> Munky.



Hi Munky, hope you get your fence fixed today!  I've got a panel that will soon need some work due to wind damage, too. Good food offerings for the workers does help though, huh?    Take care, I hope all else is going well.


----------



## Cheryl J

On a cleaning, sorting, and reorganizing binge today.  I just took a break for a tuna sandwich on rye, and a tall glass of iced tea.  Then back to it.


----------



## Dawgluver

My yearly battle with cutting the dead branches out of one of my climbing roses.  Impossible to get away without battle scars, even though I use decent gloves.  Too hot to wear long sleeves.

I'm on to one of the hydrangeas now.  They're much friendlier.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Words out I'm making Tonkatsu.
> 
> Munky.



A favorite with us.... I could drink the sauce by itself..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Home from exploring a little town we loved when we lived in Missouri..

Visited the Carthage Civil War Museum... 

Then to Iggy's Diner for an artery blocking lunch.. I had deep fried catfish, okra and onion rings.. I hope to be able to do it again in two years...

Ross


----------



## blissful

Made some tomato juice, like a v-8 juice but only really a v-5 juice, yum, it turned out delicious, I'd do that again.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just arrived at my in-laws' house to visit for a few days. I'm relaxing with a glass of wine while DH is off to the store for provisions. FIL is with my MIL for her dinner at the nursing home. We'll do something here later.


----------



## caseydog

Chef Munky said:


> Up early. All my guys will be putting up a new fence today.
> We had a windstorm last week that knocked down half of it.
> It's the original fence. I hear the posts and boards are rotted  out. Glad it's not me who has to dig those fence posts holes.
> 
> Last time I had to do that my Daddy caught me cutting school.
> Gave me an ultimatum after I had dug a few...School or this?
> Ok, school it is...
> 
> Our adopted son is home for the weekend. Having my morning cup of coffee.
> He brought us doughnuts. Words out I'm making Tonkatsu. His wife will be here shortly.
> 
> Munky.



Galvanized steel posts. They don't cost much, and last forever -- at least here. I've replaced almost all of my wooden posts with steel. Just four left, and they are being replaced soon. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Had to look up Tonkantsu. Don't think I'd ever heard of it much less had it. Sounds interesting.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm trying to decide what to do. Someone put Season 6 of The Sheriffs Are Coming on Youtube, so I think I'll go back and catchup with that.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> Had to look up Tonkantsu. Don't think I'd ever heard of it much less had it. Sounds interesting.



Two recipes from the same great Japanese food blogger...1 is standard fried, the other is baked.. Your choice.. I do both ways, depending on how I feel...  

The sauce is wonderful....

Baked Tonkatsu æ�šã�’ã�ªã�„ã�¨ã‚“ã�‹ã�¤ â€¢ Just One Cookbook
Tonkatsu Recipe ã�¨ã‚“ã�‹ã�¤ â€¢ Just One Cookbook


Ross


----------



## medtran49

Well, I'm exhausted and my knees are abolutely killing me.  We grocery shopped today, 3 stores, then came home, unloaded, unpacked.  Sat down for a few,then started cooking dinner, minestrone for 1 night next week and freezer, and made K-girls carrot cake.  Just got finished cleaning up dishes, except for a couple that need to soak and am having some amaretto.  The crumbs of the cake tasted really good, haven't tried the frosted version yet, but I'm sure it will be great given the taste tests i had while finishing it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for day shift nurse to show up.  She's 25 minutes late...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for Mom to finish up in the bathroom so I can give her her Mother's Day present - a Roku!

Hope all the Moms in here have a very Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## GotGarlic

We thought my FIL was doing better at feeding himself since my MIL's health crisis left her needing full-time nursing care (he's in his late 70s and never had to cook for himself before). However, last night after dinner, he made a point of showing us that he was down to one frozen meal we had made from the last time we did a marathon cooking session for him, so I guess we'll be doing that again. 

So I'm about to make a list of meals we can make in quantity in the next couple of days that will freeze well, and then make a grocery list of what we will need. This is the fifth or sixth time we've done this since she went into the nursing home about 18 months ago, so I have a TNT list of foods he likes.


----------



## Just Cooking

I hope that works out well you and your FIL...

In my late 70's now, while I don't often think about it, I fear there will come a time I can't cook for us.. Jeannie doesn't cook and I worry about her having decent meals.. Top ramen and soup is fine if I'm away a few days but, not as a main diet..

Ross


----------



## caseydog

I spent yesterday helping my dad get a new car to replace the one he totaled last week. Mom wanted him to get an SUV, dad wasn't thrilled about that. He bought an Audi Q5, which is more of a crossover, so it drives like a car, but makes my mom happy, too. 

Today, chores at the parent's house, and cooking MD dinner this evening.

CD


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> We thought my FIL was doing better at feeding himself since my MIL's health crisis left her needing full-time nursing care (he's in his late 70s and never had to cook for himself before). However, last night after dinner, he made a point of showing us that he was down to one frozen meal we had made from the last time we did a marathon cooking session for him, so I guess we'll be doing that again.
> 
> So I'm about to make a list of meals we can make in quantity in the next couple of days that will freeze well, and then make a grocery list of what we will need. This is the fifth or sixth time we've done this since she went into the nursing home about 18 months ago, so I have a TNT list of foods he likes.



GG, do they have Meals On Wheels in their area? It is a free service for the elderly and are made according to their dietary needs and likes. At least that is how they do it here. They get two meals a day. Lunch and supper.


----------



## Addie

I am spending Mother's Day cleaning my home top to bottom. All I have left to do are the kitchen and big room floors. They laundry is washing right now. And if I still have any energy left after the floors, I want to wash my two windows.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> GG, do they have Meals On Wheels in their area? It is a free service for the elderly and are made according to their dietary needs and likes. At least that is how they do it here. They get two meals a day. Lunch and supper.


Yes, but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't use it. He's financially comfortable and still drives - he has both a car and a van, in fact - so getting food is not the problem. He just doesn't know how to put together meals and isn't comfortable in the kitchen, so he ends up with a lot of fast food or other prepared meals. He does fine for breakfast and doesn't eat lunch, so dinner is the only thing he needs help with. Thanks for the thought, though.


----------



## LPBeier

I am packing up my desk today and packing suitcases with clothes and linens. We can leave our clothes in the dressers but I would rather put the number of suitcases we have to good use for the hanging items than pay for the movers to use their wardrobe containers. 

5 days to possession, 6 days to move-in!


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't use it. He's financially comfortable and still drives - he has both a car and a van, in fact - so getting food is not the problem. He just doesn't know how to put together meals and isn't comfortable in the kitchen, so he ends up with a lot of fast food or other prepared meals. He does fine for breakfast and doesn't eat lunch, so dinner is the only thing he needs help with. Thanks for the thought, though.



GG, perhaps he would use a service like this that's available in our area. The prepared  hot meals sound like the high quality you would make to freeze for him. Since he's financially able to handle the expense, it might be a good solution for all of you.  Anyway, you might want to check if something like this is in his area. Look it over. 
Current Menus - The Silver Pantry


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> GG, perhaps he would use a service like this that's available in our area. The prepared  hot meals sound like the high quality you would make to freeze for him. Since he's financially able to handle the expense, it might be a good solution for all of you.  Anyway, you might want to check if something like this is in his area. Look it over.
> Current Menus - The Silver Pantry


Thanks, Kay, I'll check it out. He's in a fairly rural area, although the nearby town has grown since they retired out here. So there may be something similar.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, but I'm pretty sure he wouldn't use it. He's financially comfortable and still drives - he has both a car and a van, in fact - so getting food is not the problem. He just doesn't know how to put together meals and isn't comfortable in the kitchen, so he ends up with a lot of fast food or other prepared meals. He does fine for breakfast and doesn't eat lunch, so dinner is the only thing he needs help with. Thanks for the thought, though.



You are welcome. Unfortunately a lot of elderly folks don't get enough nutrition. Partly because their legs don't allow them to stand for the time it takes to make a nutritious meal, or they simply do not know how to cook. 

It looks like he is going to be the beneficiary of your generosity and love for him. You are a good daughter.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> We thought my FIL was doing better at feeding himself since my MIL's health crisis left her needing full-time nursing care (he's in his late 70s and never had to cook for himself before). However, last night after dinner, he made a point of showing us that he was down to one frozen meal we had made from the last time we did a marathon cooking session for him, so I guess we'll be doing that again.
> 
> So I'm about to make a list of meals we can make in quantity in the next couple of days that will freeze well, and then make a grocery list of what we will need. This is the fifth or sixth time we've done this since she went into the nursing home about 18 months ago, so I have a TNT list of foods he likes.



Hope you enjoy your time with the in-laws and that you are able to get the meals fixed that he likes in quantities that will help him out until the next time you are able to visit.


----------



## Farmer Jon

3 down 3 to go. We had a nice party for him. Dad smoked a brisket and some pork loins. My Ex and I got along. My mom stayed over Saturday night. So I made mothers day breakfast for everyone then took them out for supper. Spen my entire 2 week allowance. Oh well it was worth it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Farmer Jon said:


> 3 down 3 to go. We had a nice party for him. Dad smoked a brisket and some pork loins. My Ex and I got along. My mom stayed over Saturday night. So I made mothers day breakfast for everyone then took them out for supper. Spen my entire 2 week allowance. Oh well it was worth it.View attachment 26864



A good day...   

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My break time is over. Time I got back to washing the window frames and glass in the rest of the upstairs windows. I wash, Himself wrangles the screens into the frames. My job takes longer, but his part is more aggravating. My BP doesn't need me dealing with aggravating...over and above dealing with Himself. :


----------



## CakePoet

Im crying, I am in so much pain from working that nothing works anymore. I just want to sleep and cant lay down or do anything and I need to work tomorrow.  What is my pay for working? A roll with ham and cup of tea and a slim chance of maybe getting disability pay.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear, CP.  Sure hope you get to feeling better soon!  Several of our members and/or their spouses here also live with chronic pain, it's a terrible experience.


----------



## taxlady

(((Gentle hugs CP))) hope the pain goes away soon.


----------



## cjmmytunes

CP, sorry to hear that you're having such a hard time. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Another day, another appointment for Mom.  Podiatrist appointment for her to get her toenails cut and her feet examined.  Medicare covers one every 60 days because she's diabetic.  May go to the grocery store afterwards, depends on how she feels.


----------



## Addie

Yeah, that feet checkup is really, really important. The first two areas that diabetes affects are the eyes and the feet. A relative of mine that when she was living here, ignored all signs of her eyes not doing well. Today she is blind and had to move back to California to be near her son and immediate family. She refused to admit that she was diabetic and take care of herself. The last I heard from her she had one foot amputated.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Yeah, that feet checkup is really, really important. The first two areas that diabetes affects are the eyes and the feet. A relative of mine that when she was living here, ignored all signs of her eyes not doing well. Today she is blind and had to move back to California to be near her son and immediate family. She refused to admit that she was diabetic and take care of herself. The last I heard from her she had one foot amputated.



I know - she has 2x yearly eye checks, she's also had cataract surgery on both eyes.  Her feet looked really good yesterday, according to the foot Dr.  The clinic I go to for my care does diabetic eye exams 2x yearly and diabetic foot exams 2x yearly.


----------



## Andy M.

SO just hard boiled some eggs.  I could hear her cursing one egg as she tried to peel it.  She commented that it was impossible to peel and she was leaving it for me. 

It was the egg from hell.  That chicken must have chugged some Elmer's Glue before laying that egg.  I couldn't get a piece of shell that was as much as a quarter inch in size.  

Perseverance won the day and I had a nice egg for breakfast.

Please don't feel the need to post your egg peeling tips.  We know them and they didn't work on this egg.  I'm telling you, Elmer's Glue!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> SO just hard boiled some eggs.  I could hear her cursing one egg as she tried to peel it.  She commented that it was impossible to peel and she was leaving it for me.
> 
> It was the egg from hell.  That chicken must have chugged some Elmer's Glue before laying that egg.  I couldn't get a piece of shell that was as much as a quarter inch in size.
> 
> Perseverance won the day and I had a nice egg for breakfast.
> 
> Please don't feel the need to post your egg peeling tips.  We know them and they didn't work on this egg.  I'm telling you, Elmer's Glue!



The _egg_ception that proves the rules!


----------



## Andy M.

Aunt Bea said:


> The _egg_ception that proves the rules!



LIKE!


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> SO just hard boiled some eggs.  I could hear her cursing one egg as she tried to peel it.  She commented that it was impossible to peel and she was leaving it for me.
> 
> It was the egg from hell.  That chicken must have chugged some Elmer's Glue before laying that egg.  I couldn't get a piece of shell that was as much as a quarter inch in size.
> 
> Perseverance won the day and I had a nice egg for breakfast.
> 
> Please don't feel the need to post your egg peeling tips.  We know them and they didn't work on this egg.  I'm telling you, Elmer's Glue!



I have tried every "foolproof" method of hard-boiling eggs, and they all greatly underestimate the power of a fool. I now buy them boiled and peeled at the grocery store. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

I am fysio therapist tomorrow to see what can be done about my constant pains and  weight gain, yes I gained weight  but my body is swollen is it most likely that.

All of us three adults in this relationship has chronic diseases, we didnt plan it that way, but we dont have the same so most often we can help each other.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, tomorrow we take possession of our new condo and Saturday is our move date. So, I am very busy organizing the final stages of packing. 

We have had several friends come over for a couple of hours and have made light work of it. Today, it will be cleaning out the fridges and freezers and I have a good friend coming for that.

I am getting frustrated not being able to do much but am being good. My surgery site is not healing quite as well as they want so I have to be extra careful and I am really trying to be.


----------



## caseydog

LPBeier said:


> Well, tomorrow we take possession of our new condo and Saturday is our move date. So, I am very busy organizing the final stages of packing.
> 
> We have had several friends come over for a couple of hours and have made light work of it. Today, it will be cleaning out the fridges and freezers and I have a good friend coming for that.
> 
> I am getting frustrated not being able to do much but am being good. My surgery site is not healing quite as well as they want so I have to be extra careful and I am really trying to be.



The best way to heal a surgery site is to be active, but not to push it too far. I learned this when I had a major surgery about 12 years ago. My doctor told me to get out of bed at least every two hours during the day, and walk around for a good 30 minutes. He even suggested I go up and down my stairs -- slowly. 

He was right. The surgery required cutting through abdominal muscles, and using them on a regular basis stimulated healing. The trick is to stop well short of making the wound worse. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> Well, tomorrow we take possession of our new condo and Saturday is our move date. So, I am very busy organizing the final stages of packing...


Congrats! Good Luck! Wishing you many happy years in your new digs. 





caseydog said:


> I have tried every "foolproof" method of hard-boiling eggs, and they all greatly underestimate the power of a fool. I now buy them boiled and peeled at the grocery store.


Just once, try *THIS*. If you want the long, scientific, rest of the story, read *THIS*. Been using this technique for a while now with no failures. YMMV.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just once, try *THIS*. If you want the long, scientific, rest of the story, read *THIS*. Been using this technique for a while now with no failures. YMMV.



Thanks for the tip, Lucy...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=055wFyO6gag

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Andy M. said:


> SO just hard boiled some eggs.  I could hear her cursing one egg as she tried to peel it.  She commented that it was impossible to peel and she was leaving it for me.
> 
> It was the egg from hell.  That chicken must have chugged some Elmer's Glue before laying that egg.  I couldn't get a piece of shell that was as much as a quarter inch in size.
> 
> Perseverance won the day and I had a nice egg for breakfast.
> 
> Please don't feel the need to post your egg peeling tips.  We know them and they didn't work on this egg.  I'm telling you, Elmer's Glue!


I know its backwards but boil the water first then put the eggs in. Be careful not to burn yourself. We were having trouble peeling fresh farm eggs. One old lady suggested this and it works.


----------



## LPBeier

caseydog said:


> The best way to heal a surgery site is to be active, but not to push it too far. I learned this when I had a major surgery about 12 years ago. My doctor told me to get out of bed at least every two hours during the day, and walk around for a good 30 minutes. He even suggested I go up and down my stairs -- slowly.
> 
> He was right. The surgery required cutting through abdominal muscles, and using them on a regular basis stimulated healing. The trick is to stop well short of making the wound worse.
> 
> CD



Thanks, CD. I am no stranger to surgeries having several abdominal ones over the last decade. You are so right that a good balance of exercise. My limitations are bending and lifting, which packing requires lots of but I am doing well, packing a box with it on a chair and waiting for someone to move it before starting the next one. And I get to walk around and boss everyone else!


----------



## Farmer Jon

I promised my wife I wouldn't buy any more chickens. These are not chickens and I didn't buy them. My daughters class hatched them and she gave them to me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> I promised my wife I wouldn't buy any more chickens. These are not chickens and I didn't buy them. My daughters class hatched them and she gave them to me.
> 
> View attachment 26880



Always with the loopholes...


----------



## caseydog

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, CD. I am no stranger to surgeries having several abdominal ones over the last decade. You are so right that a good balance of exercise. My limitations are bending and lifting, which packing requires lots of but I am doing well, packing a box with it on a chair and waiting for someone to move it before starting the next one. And I get to walk around and boss everyone else!



Oh yeah, don't be lifting things. That's a good way to mess things up. The trick is to keep the muscles moving, without straining them. It is very much a balancing act. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Well, I got myself in the middle of another car sale. Every time I do it, I say I'm not going to do it again. Worst part is, I was in the middle of the last time this car sold. We had to get it from Europe to California, via Texas for tax purposes. That one took several days off of my life expectancy. 

Anyone here have a million-and-a-half burning a hole in their wallet? 

CD


----------



## LPBeier

I am relaxing with my feet up, after a day spent at the new place. We got the keys at 2 pm and went over to "map out" the furniture layout so everything can just go to its place and we will only have to worry about boxes. We even marked furniture placement with painter's tape and post-it notes so it should be a piece of cake! 

By this time tomorrow night, we will be pretty well all moved in except the items in storage at my BIL's house.

I just have to pack up the last minute kitchen and bathroom stuff as well as the cleaning supplies (which I won't take until Wednesday, even though we are getting people into clean, I want it just in case). The new place was very clean!


----------



## Cheryl J

Great news, LP.  Take care, it's good to hear you have help!  Moving can be a pain, but it's also kind of exciting that once is all said and done, you can make this your new home.  Best wishes to you!  I hope the furbabies adjust quickly.


----------



## Cheryl J

Farmer Jon said:


> I promised my wife I wouldn't buy any more chickens. These are not chickens and I didn't buy them. My daughters class hatched them and she gave them to me.
> 
> View attachment 26880



Oh, they are so cute!   Nothing wrong with going around the rules a little.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> Great news, LP.  Take care, it's good to hear you have help!  Moving can be a pain, but it's also kind of exciting that once is all said and done, you can make this your new home.  Best wishes to you!  I hope the furbabies adjust quickly.



Thanks, Cheryl. Yes, I am hoping they adjust quickly too. It is going to be a huge change for both of them and I am not too sure how it is going to work. It will be a change for us as well because we will actually have to take Violet for walks each time she needs to "go" rather than just opening the back door in the mornings and evenings. But the dog park across the street will work out great in the middle of the day!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking some green beans & red potatoes in ham juice at the moment.  Kids and grandkids are in town for the weekend.  They are at the Potato Festivat at the moment, so Mom and I are enjoying the peace and quiet that is in the house.  Love them to death, but as I get older I see why God gave babies to younger adults.


----------



## Dawgluver

Nice dreary, rainy day here along the river.  I had some rhubarb I snitched from the neighbor, some apples that were somewhat "meh", and a couple of oranges that were expiring.  Cut them up, and will make them into sauce/jam/whatever.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just came home from shopping at the farmers market for veggies. Also got some herb plants from the master gardener booth for $1 each! Three sweet basil, one cinnamon basil and one dill. The dill might last another couple of weeks. If not, there's enough on the plant for a batch of tzatziki 

I also stopped by the Feed & Seed Store to pick up some flowers to plant in the pots on the porch. While I was out, a cold front came through and now it's 69 degrees! Need to put on a shirt with longer sleeves [emoji38]


----------



## Andy M.

Off and on I've been going through my photos on the computer/cloud and winnowing them down to a precious few. I am often amazed that I have kept multiple versions of essentially the same image for so long. I deleted around 140 during today's session.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Printing some pics on my phone from the Potato Festival.  Will try to put them up on here later.


----------



## Addie

I  just put the Jordan Marsh Blueberry muffins in the oven. I can't wait for them to come out. Thanks Andy!


----------



## LPBeier

Heading to the old place to clean up. Then back to the new place...to clean up!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm staring at my silicone muffin thing.  Debating whether to whack it in half so it will fit in my toaster oven.  Rarely do I bake, but I do like to make ham and egg muffin cups, and chances are DH and I won't go through 12 of them at any given time.  Six is a more reasonable quantity for two people.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I'm staring at my silicone muffin thing.  Debating whether to whack it in half so it will fit in my toaster oven.  Rarely do I bake, but I do like to make ham and egg muffin cups, and chances are DH and I won't go through 12 of them at any given time.  Six is a more reasonable quantity for two people.


Do it! If you ever want to make 12, you can put both halves in the big oven [emoji2]


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Do it! If you ever want to make 12, you can put both halves in the big oven [emoji2]




This is true.  Kitchen shears poised.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Took a short trip over the weekend to visit some friends. Lost something on the way home. I wonder where that went?


----------



## dragnlaw

Too funny Jon...  the window?  

Who is the guilty party that didn't close it tight? LOL...   

glad I'm not there to hear the debate!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Uh-oh, *Jon*, I hope it wasn't the Little One's favorite stuffed animal...


----------



## Farmer Jon

dragnlaw said:


> Too funny Jon...  the window?
> 
> Who is the guilty party that didn't close it tight? LOL...
> 
> glad I'm not there to hear the debate!


I will claim this one. I knew it would work loose in the wind. We drove in storms in the way down and I forgot to check it before we left. Fought 20-30 mph gusts on the way home.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Dawgluver said:


> I'm staring at my silicone muffin thing.  Debating whether to whack it in half so it will fit in my toaster oven.  Rarely do I bake, but I do like to make ham and egg muffin cups, and chances are DH and I won't go through 12 of them at any given time.  Six is a more reasonable quantity for two people.



I have a toaster oven also and was wanting to fix some cream cheese muffins but all my pans are just too big to fit in it.  So, I think I will get some o the silicon pans and cut them in half.  But, I think I will wait and see how your experiment turns out first.


----------



## Just Cooking

Last day of visit with daughter and SIL in Missouri... Back to Cali in the morning... Great visit...  

Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea

One of my favorite cold cuts is olive loaf but when I eat the deli brands it spikes my blood sugar.  

Today I mixed up an experimental batch using a 20 ounce package of ground turkey, Morton's curing salt, various spices and a cup of whole stuffed olives.  I wrapped the mixture in plastic wrap to form a chub and will let it cure for a day or two in the refrigerator.  Next I will rewrap it in aluminum foil and toss it into a slow oven to bake.  

We'll see!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

cjmmytunes said:


> I have a toaster oven also and was wanting to fix some cream cheese muffins but all my pans are just too big to fit in it.  So, I think I will get some o the silicon pans and cut them in half.  But, I think I will wait and see how your experiment turns out first.




It worked slick.  The kitchen shears went through it like buttah.  It now fits in the toaster oven perfectly.  I'm going to cut the mini 12 meatloaf pan in half next.

I always use a pan underneath anything silicone as they can tend to be a bit floppy otherwise.  Ask me how I know.

Thanks to GG for the encouragement!


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> It worked slick.  The kitchen shears went through it like buttah.  It now fits in the toaster oven perfectly.  I'm going to cut the mini 12 meatloaf pan in half next.
> 
> I always use a pan underneath anything silicone as they can tend to be a bit floppy otherwise.  Ask me how I know.
> 
> Thanks to GG for the encouragement!



Dawg, I saw these done on The Kitchen a while ago. They'd be great in your new custom muffin pan......
Mini Broccoli Quiches with Prosciutto Crusts Recipe | Katie Lee | Food Network


----------



## Dawgluver

Must be wildlife day at the Dawg house today.  Earlier this morning, I looked out the window, and thought, wow, that's a really big dog.  Except it wasn't a dog, it was a big doe.  Just a few minutes ago, I was watching a squirrel trying to outwit the baffle on the bird feeder.  Another dog ran up with an eye on the squirrel.  Except this dog was a beautiful red fox.  After the fox ran back into the woods, the deer returned, and meandered through the neighbor's backyard.

We get a lot of animals here, but usually at night when they can't be seen.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Dawg, I saw these done on The Kitchen a while ago. They'd be great in your new custom muffin pan......
> Mini Broccoli Quiches with Prosciutto Crusts Recipe | Katie Lee | Food Network




  Thanks Kay!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> It worked slick.  The kitchen shears went through it like buttah.  It now fits in the toaster oven perfectly.  I'm going to cut the mini 12 meatloaf pan in half next.
> 
> I always use a pan underneath anything silicone as they can tend to be a bit floppy otherwise.  Ask me how I know.
> 
> Thanks to GG for the encouragement!


Kewl! Glad it worked out well for you!


----------



## GotGarlic

I just came home from Kroger. I've been thinking about making saganaki lately (Greek fried cheese) so I put it on the grocery list and DH went to the store yesterday. It turned out that, because it isn't selling, their halloumi cheese (sheep's milk cheese that can be grilled or fried) is on clearance for two thirds off! So DH got two packages yesterday and I went back today and bought the last three packages they had. They're vacuum-packed with expiration dates in January and February next year. Yum


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What a great deal, *GG*! If you don't use them up by those dates, trust me when I say they will last quite a bit longer. Quite a bit...:


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a great deal, *GG*! If you don't use them up by those dates, trust me when I say they will last quite a bit longer. Quite a bit...:


Good to know! Opa!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Dawgluver said:


> It worked slick.  The kitchen shears went through it like buttah.  It now fits in the toaster oven perfectly.  I'm going to cut the mini 12 meatloaf pan in half next.
> 
> I always use a pan underneath anything silicone as they can tend to be a bit floppy otherwise.  Ask me how I know.
> 
> Thanks to GG for the encouragement!



Thanks or the info.  Where do you get your silicon pans?


----------



## Dawgluver

cjmmytunes said:


> Thanks or the info.  Where do you get your silicon pans?




I don't remember!  It's been eons.  It might have been from a kitchen store in MI.  I think they're pretty common now, maybe Walmart, Target, BB&B, or Amazon would have them.


----------



## CakePoet

Im smiling from ear to ear, a friend is pregnant!


----------



## LPBeier

CakePoet said:


> Im smiling from ear to ear, a friend is pregnant!



Congrats for your friend, and you, CakePoet! That is always good news!


----------



## LPBeier

Regarding silicone pans, you can also get the individual silicone cupcake baking liners and do as many as you want. I have my 6-week bran muffin batter and I put a couple of the silicone liners on my toaster oven pan and bake them to perfection! I have to spray oil on them to get them out easily but otherwise, it works great!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CakePoet said:


> Im smiling from ear to ear, a friend is pregnant!


Babies! Or, more likely, Baby! Wonderful news.


----------



## CakePoet

They are going to be the best parents ever, they are just so solid and sane as people. I am so happy.


----------



## rodentraiser

I am sort of in a stupor today.

Back in December of 2012, I applied for disability. I had a 2nd hearing last November and one  letter from my lawyer in February. And then nothing until last week.  Boom. Just like that. Last Friday I got a letter from the judge, saying I was approved,  Saturday I got a letter from Social Security saying they're going to  call me on Tuesday, and they did. Today I'm starting to come back to  earth a little bit. I've gone from living on food stamps and $200 a  month to having more money in one chunk than I've ever had before in my  life. But as always, it's a good news, bad news type of thing.

Good news: My application for federal disability was approved!
Bad news: My rent is going to go up by 7 times the amount I'm paying now.

Good news: I get my first disability check around June 21.
Bad news: No one seems to know when all the back checks come in.

Good news: I still qualify for food stamps. 
Bad news: They will be cut to $16 next month. On June 4th (see above).

Good  news: I thought I would just save my food stamps for a year on my     card and then use them all for one month's purchase of food.
Bad news: I have to use them all up in three months.

Good news: I get a lot more money than I thought for the back checks.
Bad news: I have to do something with it within 30 to 60 days or it goes against me as income.

Good news: The judge sent my lawyer a letter stating that she was charging too much and she has a limit she can't go over.
Bad news: One of the women living here had the same lawyer who went behind her back and took some of her social security money.

Good news: My medicare starts next month.
Bad news: I have an appointment for my eyes in the middle of June and I don't know if it's covered now.

My  whole morning today has been spent on the phone and tomorrow (lucky me!!!) I get to  call the Housing Authority, Social Services, and Social Security. I  guess the good news is I'll eventually get used to having a phone  growing out of my head. 

Oh, I just remembered I need to call the IRS, too. I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## Andy M.

I'd say the good news outweighs the bad.  Congratulations.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> Last day of visit with daughter and SIL in Missouri... Back to Cali in the morning... Great visit...
> 
> Ross


 
Will be good to see you back, Ross!  I hope you had a nice (and trouble free) flight back home to CA.


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, RR....lots of red tape you've been going through!  Try to keep your chin up - you've gotten a lot done, and it looks like there might be a little light at the end of the tunnel.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, what Andy said. Hope you go through the rest of the red tape quickly.


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you CG and Cheryl and Andy, you're right. I've been just vegetating for the last 4 1/2 years because what else can you do on $200/month? But now I can finally think about taking some control of my life again. 

And now I have a battle of a different sort going on. I'm looking for a piece of property that I can afford to purchase and I'm going to live in my car or in a shed on that land for a couple years until I can afford to put a small house on it. My friends are coming unglued about this and are driving me crazy with "But you can't do that!", but I refuse to rent anything because #1 even with disability I can't afford any rent in this county or the next county and #2 rents go up. Even in mobile home parks, space rent goes up.

I refuse to put all my money into rent when I'll probably be forced out eventually. This way, if I find I can't afford to put a house on the land, I might be able to sell it for a profit. So opting between a sure place to live now and uncertainty later on, I'm choosing to go without for a couple years and save money to have a permanent place to live in the future.

The only one not giving me any flak about it is my mother. Go figure.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Dawgluver said:


> I don't remember!  It's been eons.  It might have been from a kitchen store in MI.  I think they're pretty common now, maybe Walmart, Target, BB&B, or Amazon would have them.



Thank you so much.  I'm on the hunt for them as of the 1st of the month.


----------



## CakePoet

WOHO! I became an aunt yesterday, well honorary aunt! A close friend gave birth little bit early but the baby and mother is fine, he is so cute!


----------



## Addie

rr, Social Security was told by a judge a few years back to clean up their backlog of pending cases. As a result when Pirate applied for his SS disability, he got approved in 4 and a half weeks. We all were in shock. So fast? What the heck did Pirate do? Threaten to kill someone if he had to wait? What happened was they took one look at his medical report from his doctors and they didn't even bother to have them see their doctors. The only drawback for him is that now they take out his premiums out of his check. At the beginning MassHealth was paying his premiums. But like Pirate says, he is grateful for anything he receives. But he still would rather be working. I find him scanning the newspaper or looking on line for any job he thinks he may be able to do. 

You will adjust to your new income. There are days like it seems you can never get ahead. But you will. It just takes some adjustment on your part. Fill you house with non-perishables with those food stamps. And fill up your freezer also. Because if you don't someone will see that you have not been using them, so you obviously don't need them. And they will take them back. I learned that the hard way. We were having a small amount of monies added to our EBT card for heating money in the winter. It wasn't enough to even bother with. So I never applied it to my taxable items when I went shopping. After three months they saw it was still there and took it back. Now when I get it, I use it right away. Oh boy! A whole $1.49. I pay more than that in taxes for my taxable items. So now I use it up when I get it. 

By having your larder full, replace each item with your new  grand sum of food stamps each time you go shopping. If you use up a jar of peanut butter, then replace it. Try to keep your larder full with your non-perishables with your new amount of food stamps. It takes some adjusting, but you are going to be all right. 

If you buy that property and sell it at a profit, you most likely will affect your food stamps and the amount of your check. Look into it before you make any moves. If you are under the protection of the housing authority, your rent can never be more than what the authority allows. Since they are paying the balance of what the land lord is asking for. It is usually one-third of your check.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, I found out today that I can only hold food stamps on my card for 3 months, but they send letters before they take them away again. They probably just send the letters to see if you're still alive.

I also called Social Services and left a message for the Housing Authority.

I also called IRS. Hint to anyone thinking of doing this. Just. Don't. Hit your head on a wall, do whatever, but don't bother calling the IRS.

The number I called on their website was answered by a lady who said because of cutbacks no one there could give me answers to anything. I asked her why they even answered the phone then. She got huffy.

Then I called another number I found and it routed me through a dozen menus until I got to the end. Then I had an option to choose one of four numbers to push and at that point, the recording just said to look at their website for the answers to questions and hung up on me. I found out, through trial and error, that none of those last four numbers would get me to a live person. I finally just hit random numbers and got someone in the business section and he was nice. He's going to mail me out some booklets. 

I'd work, too, if I could. The paperwork in all this is unbelievable. 

As to getting put through quickly, I had the first hearing in March of 2014. At that point, I got denied and the judge wrote a list of reasons why. Some of the items he covered weren't even true. This time, I got another list of reasons why I was accepted and there were still some things on there that I had to question. But I'm not. I figure it's a wash.

Addie, you don't understand. I'm getting more money than I thought I would. In fact, IF I had waited till age 72 to retire, I would still be getting less than what I'm getting now. And I planned to retire at 62. But with rent and Medicare and taxes and food all coming out, I guess I'll still be living on $200/month. But this time, that's after all the basics have been paid for. I'm very grateful.

Yeah, I'll have to save for things like getting my car fixed and other stuff that comes up, but if I can get a plot of land to live on all paid up, I'll be way ahead of the game.

Meantime, I'm sitting here and I still haven't eaten yet, the dishes are still in the sink (just more of them), the garbage still needs to be put out (there's more of that, too) and I need to leave in about a half hour.


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> Thank you CG and Cheryl and Andy, you're right. I've been just vegetating for the last 4 1/2 years because what else can you do on $200/month? But now I can finally think about taking some control of my life again.
> 
> And now I have a battle of a different sort going on. I'm looking for a piece of property that I can afford to purchase and I'm going to live in my car or in a shed on that land for a couple years until I can afford to put a small house on it. My friends are coming unglued about this and are driving me crazy with "But you can't do that!", but I refuse to rent anything because #1 even with disability I can't afford any rent in this county or the next county and #2 rents go up. Even in mobile home parks, space rent goes up.
> 
> I refuse to put all my money into rent when I'll probably be forced out eventually. This way, if I find I can't afford to put a house on the land, I might be able to sell it for a profit. So opting between a sure place to live now and uncertainty later on, I'm choosing to go without for a couple years and save money to have a permanent place to live in the future.
> 
> The only one not giving me any flak about it is my mother. Go figure.



I have a friend who bought a cheap piece of land in East Texas, and a cheap used mobile home. The mobile home looks pretty ugly outside, but he has slowly remodeled the inside, and it is pretty cool. The best part is, he is debt free. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm resting. I'm apologizing to my right ankle because it hurts (arthritic...). I'm thinking of starting up with my alcohol-rubdown-from-the-inside-out early. Ugh, I'm getting too old for his house cleaning crap. I started washing kitchen cabinets a couple weeks ago, but still had the upper cupboards on the short end to do. You know, the part where the huge refrigerator needed to be pulled away from the wall so I could actually reach the cupboards above it? Today was the day. They're clean and Murphy's Oil Soap shiny. The fridge is dust free...and missing a few of its magnets and the stuff that was under them. The dishwasher, oven, and microwave cabinet were jealous, so I washed off their fronts, too. I'm pooped. Maybe I'll go on strike tomorrow, but I know there is something that needs doing that will start making me feel guilty.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm resting. I'm apologizing to my right ankle because it hurts (arthritic...). *I'm thinking of starting up with my alcohol-rubdown-from-the-inside-out early.* Ugh, I'm getting too old for his house cleaning crap. I started washing kitchen cabinets a couple weeks ago, but still had the upper cupboards on the short end to do. You know, the part where the huge refrigerator needed to be pulled away from the wall so I could actually reach the cupboards above it? Today was the day. They're clean and Murphy's Oil Soap shiny. The fridge is dust free...and missing a few of its magnets and the stuff that was under them. The dishwasher, oven, and microwave cabinet were jealous, so I washed off their fronts, too. I'm pooped. Maybe I'll go on strike tomorrow, but I know there is something that needs doing that will start making me feel guilty.



Early?? Wasn't it getting close to midnight back there?   I started my alcohol rubdown an hour ago, but only one small glass - I'm actually too full, and tired, to do another glass. 

You've been busy!  I pulled out the fridge a year or so ago to clean under and behind it, and found a few of Tyler's small toys under there.  Probably time to do it again, and my cabinets need a good wipedown, too.  I hope you feel better by morning, CG.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't forget, Cheryl, I'm a night owl. "Now" is just early evening to me.  I'll get some wine as soon as I pull my tuckus off the chair. 

All I found under the fridge was an ibuprofen I dropped a few months ago...and dust bunnies. No $100 bills...*sigh* However, when I moved the microwave cabinet early this year I found a couple of kitty toys.  Kept the cleanest mouse and put it by the fireplace...Midnight's, and then LittleBit's, favorite place to lay down.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready to head to Laramie for my Nephew's Graduation.  He is the one who got into the Honors Society.


----------



## Addie

*CJ and CG* - I told Pirate about your Internal Alcohol Rubdown and he is still laughing. His daughter-in-law is a great one for her rubdowns. Only she has been using too much alcohol lately. The family (mostly her husband) have noticed and have said something to her about it.


----------



## Andy M.

Made a big pot of sauce today as part of Monday's Memorial Day meal with our daughters and grandson.  Since rain was predicted, the meal will be chicken parm and Caesar Salad.


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> Made a big pot of sauce today as part of Monday's Memorial Day meal with our daughters and grandson.  Since rain was predicted, the meal will be *chicken parm and Caesar Salad*.



Can you at least bake an apple pie? 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

No pie. I'll be making a chocolate layer cake with ganache between the layers and a chocolate whipped cream frosting. Monday is my older daughter's birthday.


----------



## LPBeier

We are done at the old place, finally. We got rid of the piano and gave the keys to the new owner. I made a little welcome garden for her in a planter at the front door.

But I have obviously been doing too much and my chronic pain and fatigue have caught up to me so not much is getting done at the new place. I am hoping to get done more on the weekend, with help from my awesome in-laws.

So, what I am basically doing now is just resting and trying to catch up on email, blogs, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rest, *LP*. Certainly rest. The clock ticks on getting out of a place, because you have a new owner coming up behind you. Whether or not you settle into the new place next week or next month, your deadline is only the one you set for yourself. Make it one that works for you.


I should be going through the grocery store ads. I haven't shopped this week, but we really need only produce and maybe a loaf of bread. Then again, if I don't go out shopping, I have time to make the bread. But...I can't grow vegetables in an afternoon, so I guess I have to shop. Tomorrow. Unless next week's ad has the same things on sale that I plan on buying this week. 


They don't.


----------



## Addie

What she^ said. You are going to be there for a long time. So make good use of your easy chair and bed for the time being. You're going to be in your new home for a long time.


----------



## Just Cooking

Shopped to refill the freezer yesterday..

Spent a couple of hours this morning, slicing a large pork loin roast into chops and 1 roast.. Separated chicken parts into servings for two.. Divided ground chuck into meal portions..

Wrapped all, put on cookie sheets for freezing... Will vacuum seal all tomorrow.. 

For kicks counted out meal portions... Came up with 20+ meals (some will produce leftovers) @ $1.90 ea.. I'm pleased..

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Sitting in a bed in the ICU, trying to type with tubes and wire attached all over. 

Went to the ER last throwing up blood.Problem fixed today. They say i should go home Tuesday.

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Such a shocker ...  and a teaser...  com'on give!  What caused the bleeding? 

Sure hope it is something that _seems _scary but isn't.  Wishes winging your way! Grab a net to catch them, my dragonettes' aim is not always that good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Geez, *dragn*, don't be so nosy.  If *CD* wants us to know details, he'll tell us. 



caseydog said:


> Sitting in a bed in the ICU, trying to type with tubes and wire attached all over...


*Casey*, maybe you'd better cut back on those hot peppers. They're burning a hole in your gut. 

I hope whatever it was, it's not as serious as it sounds. Good thoughts coming your way, and a prayer sent upstairs.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez, *dragn*, don't be so nosy.  If *CD* wants us to know details, he'll tell us.
> 
> 
> *Casey*, maybe you'd better cut back on those hot peppers. They're burning a hole in your gut.
> 
> I hope whatever it was, it's not as serious as it sounds. Good thoughts coming your way, and a prayer sent upstairs.



It is serious. Changes are coming. No alcohol, period. Blood pressure meds. Probably some diet changes -- and it is still possible it could happen again. 

More later when I can type normal.

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

caseydog said:


> It is serious. Changes are coming. No alcohol, period. Blood pressure meds. Probably some diet changes -- and it is still possible it could happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> More later when I can type normal.
> 
> 
> 
> CD




Oh dear, CD.  Speedy recovery!


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> It is serious. Changes are coming. No alcohol, period. Blood pressure meds. Probably some diet changes -- and it is still possible it could happen again.
> 
> More later when I can type normal.
> 
> CD




Hope you are up and about quickly...

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sending more good thoughts and prayers, *CD*. We'll all be here cheering you on if you want. Hang in there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry to hear this Casey.  Do what your nurses say and get better.  Being sick is hard on you in the hospital.  Good thoughts going forth.


----------



## LPBeier

Casey, I am so sorry to hear this. Hope you get better soon. Take good care of yourself - we need you here!


----------



## taxlady

CD, sending healing thoughts. God bedring (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## Kayelle

CD..I'm also adding to the best wishes for you!!


----------



## Andy M.

Crappy way to spend the holiday weekend.  Hope you're back on your feet ASAP.


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Sitting in a bed in the ICU, trying to type with tubes and wire attached all over.
> 
> Went to the ER last throwing up blood.Problem fixed today. They say i should go home Tuesday.
> 
> CD


So sorry to hear this. I've had a similar episode and it's pretty scary. Best wishes to you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## caseydog

Thanks. Still trying to yype wtih all this crap teathrered to me. Grrrrrrrr.

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> Sitting in a bed in the ICU, trying to type with tubes and wire attached all over.
> 
> Went to the ER last throwing up blood.Problem fixed today. They say i should go home Tuesday.
> 
> CD



Prayers going up or you, caseydog.  Hope you do get to go home Tuesday.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm sitting in the back yard watching the horses wander about, the dog sniff the ground and drinking a nice chocolate porter.

I spent the afternoon scraping rust and priming a new to us rv barn frame we will be putting up over the next week or so.  It will be the first out building this place has had in 50 years.  Not sure how our place is the only one in our "neighborhood"  without a plethora of storage buildings.

Life is good, the sun is shining.  I do truly feel blessed.


----------



## Farmer Jon

All the graduations are over. Memorial weekend is over. We are all exausted. Running someplace every weekend. My mother in law in Kentucky needed a hip replacement last year but was being stubborn and Wouldent listen to anyone when Obama care was in full effect. I told her over and over if trump is elected you will be SOL. She insisted on waiting a year.  Well here we are a year later. Her insurance is all jacked up. Can't get it until around Christmas some time. Maybe. My wife was going to down the summer caring for her. We sceduled our vacation around it and everything. Well now we can go anytime we want. So we have to figure that out. On the up side the weather straightened out and I can finish planting that last 40 acres of soy beans.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> All the graduations are over. Memorial weekend is over. We are all exausted. Running someplace every weekend. My mother in law in Kentucky needed a hip replacement last year but was being stubborn and Wouldent listen to anyone when Obama care was in full effect. I told her over and over if trump is elected you will be SOL. She insisted on waiting a year.  Well here we are a year later. Her insurance is all jacked up. Can't get it until around Christmas some time. Maybe.



The law has not changed yet regarding health care. Are you sure her insurance is the problem?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm looking out from our balcony at the light rain that is falling down for the first time since we moved in. And it hasn't dampened my happiness at all. Though that might change when I have to take Violet to the dog park! 

Thankfully we didn't get the thunderstorm they predicted and the weather pattern that would have caused it has gone by us just leaving some spring showers.


----------



## caseydog

Wellll, not exactly fixed. Treated. It can't be *fixed* short of a liver transplant. Seems blood doesn't flow through my liver well, for multiple reasons (my appreciation of fine beverages being one), and it backs up in vessels in my esophagus, which expand, and sometimes burst. 

So, major changes are in store at the doghouse. Meds, dietary restrictions, and _*no alcohol.*_.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yikes! CD.  That is not an easy fix at all. I'm sure this is going to be a really tough road for you to travel down, but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. When the medical professionals give you the choice between living and adult liquid refreshments, I suppose it puts thing into sharp focus. Hang in there - we're all cheering for ya!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yikes! CD.  That is not an easy fix at all. I'm sure this is going to be a really tough road for you to travel down, but I guess you gotta do what you gotta do. When the medical professionals give you the choice between living and adult liquid refreshments, I suppose it puts thing into sharp focus. Hang in there - we're all cheering for ya!



Thans. This has been described to me as Varicose veins, but in your esophagus. Meds, diet and no alcohol are used to minimize future bleeders, but more than than likely, I will experience more at some time.

No more jajapeños with tequila chasers. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

GotGarlic said:


> The law has not changed yet regarding health care. Are you sure her insurance is the problem?


I don't know the details. Just that she was all set up last summer and didn't do it. This year something changed.


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> I don't know the details. Just that she was all set up last summer and didn't do it. This year something changed.



There is an open enrollment period in November and December each year. Did she miss that?

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> Wellll, not exactly fixed. Treated. It can't be *fixed* short of a liver transplant. Seems blood doesn't flow through my liver well, for multiple reasons (my appreciation of fine beverages being one), and it backs up in vessels in my esophagus, which expand, and sometimes burst.
> 
> So, major changes are in store at the doghouse. Meds, dietary restrictions, and _*no alcohol.*_.
> 
> CD



That doesn't sound good, CD.  Prayers going up for you.  What meds do they have you on?


----------



## Chef Munky

Just watched Mr. Munky drive off to work for the last time (He's NOT staying!) Signing the final paperwork.

Were now retired. Tomorrow it will be official.
I'm saying it's today. Were going to be on the road tomorrow.

Tonight to celebrate I'll make him his favorite dinner Prime Rib. Chocolate cake for dessert.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> Just watched Mr. Munky drive off to work for the last time (He's NOT staying!) Signing the final paperwork.
> 
> Were now retired. Tomorrow it will be official.
> I'm saying it's today. Were going to be on the road tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight to celebrate I'll make him his favorite dinner Prime Rib. Chocolate cake for dessert.
> 
> Munky.



Congrats to you and Mr. Munky.  Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Just Cooking

Ditto what Andy said...   

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congrats Munky Badger!  

BTW, I want you to cook my retirement dinner...in about ten or so years, same menu.


----------



## LPBeier

*Munky*, Monkey wants to know where you are going on the road so she can catch up with you. She is apparently not too happy going from a complex she could romp in to a third story balcony.

All jokes aside, Congrats to you and Mr. Munky. Have a great retirement!

*Casey*, liver problems are no fun. A few years ago I had my gallbladder out and the doctor knicked my liver. One week later I was having a hematoma drained from the liver and it has given me problems ever since. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Take good care of yourself and LISTEN to the doctor, no matter how hard the life changes are.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, guys!  You will enjoy retirement!


----------



## Chef Munky

Thank you everyone.
They say the fun has yet to begin... Well, it needs to hurry up already.
We have made plans to do something soon.

Wish AARP would just go away. Keep your tacky traveling tote bag. I don't want it. Nobody knew I just turned 50 in April but family members, and well DC if you look for it. Don't do it! 
How do they know!? 

@LP,
Monkey doesn't want to go with me tomorrow.
The Head Hunters are after me this time. It's a nothing visit.
She will get used to her new turf soon. I've been wondering how she likes her new home.

Munky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> Just watched Mr. Munky drive off to work for the last time (He's NOT staying!) Signing the final paperwork.
> 
> Were now retired. Tomorrow it will be official.
> I'm saying it's today. Were going to be on the road tomorrow...


Congrats on the retirement! Happy trails to you when you get out of Dodge. Let us know if we need to collect bail money for you and the Mister.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Congrats on the retirement, Munky.  Enjoy the time.

Got the daily things done already, just waiting for breakfast to get done to the point where I can put the kielbasa in and fix Mom's egg and slice the tomato.

First of the month - going to go do grocery shopping today, Walmart run tomorrow.

Everyone have a good day, and live a Semi-Charmed Life.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Congrats on the retirement, Munky.  Enjoy the time.
> 
> Got the daily things done already, just waiting for breakfast to get done to the point where I can put the kielbasa in and fix Mom's egg and slice the tomato.
> 
> First of the month - going to go do grocery shopping today, Walmart run tomorrow.
> 
> Everyone have a good day, and live a Semi-Charmed Life.


Thank you for reminding me that it's the first of the month! I'll definitely avoid the grocery stores today


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Just watched Mr. Munky drive off to work for the last time (He's NOT staying!) Signing the final paperwork.
> 
> Were now retired. Tomorrow it will be official.
> I'm saying it's today. Were going to be on the road tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight to celebrate I'll make him his favorite dinner Prime Rib. Chocolate cake for dessert.
> 
> Munky.


Yay, Munky and Mr. Munky! What a relief that must be. Less stress, more fun!


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> Yay, Munky and Mr. Munky! What a relief that must be. Less stress, more fun!



Isn't it though? I'm going to be real naughtyyyyyy
We might need bail money. Save your pennies.

After my useless appmt today were going Jeep shopping.
That's going to be Daddy's retirement present. He's earned it.

So, if you ever see a Jeep that says on the back tire cover

"Beep, beep I'm a Jeep!" That's me. Change lanes. Quick!

You know what he bought me?
A T shirt that say's.
"I'm retired & you're not.Have fun at work tomorrow"
That should get me some dirty looks.

Also a sweatshirt jacket that says "Don't mess with the Honey Badger" with a matching pink and black coffee cup that says "Crazy Honey Badger Lady" Looks like I'm all set.

Munky.


----------



## Katie H

Yeah, Munky!!!!  Hope you have enough time to fit everything into retirement.  You'll be amazed how time gets filled up...and quickly.

I just finished a minor vacuuming of the pool.  Boy, does it look fantastic.  The water is crystal clear and the temperature is just about right-on.

Before I went out to tend to the pool I put a 6-pound piece of pork into the stovetop smoker to get all nice and "happy" for supper.  I'm pretty certain barbecue is in our future.  The rum baked beans are ready and the tea is chillin' for iced coolness.

Can't wait to pull the piggy out of the smoker for the first hickory-smoked taste.  I'll have to settle for delayed gratification because it won't be done for another 3 hours or so.  As always, it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...So, if you ever see a Jeep that says on the back tire cover
> 
> "Beep, beep I'm a Jeep!" That's me. Change lanes. Quick!..


Girl, you need a Jeep cover that says "Here Comes Trouble!" 



I'm just about ready to head out the door to the Farmers' Market down the road...about 14 miles down the road, that is. I have no idea how many vendors will be there today because we've had such a late start to the season. I was there two or three weeks ago and had only three stands I could buy from. There were two or three others, but I wasn't shopping for meat (they had beef and I already have a fine butcher), soaps, and bread and bakery (it's OK, but way overpriced compared to what I can bake for at home...and not any better).

If I feel like it, I'll continue down the road to Aldi - another five miles. Then home again, home again...jiggity-jig.


----------



## taxlady

I'm catching up here and on FB using my tablet. Our internet service is down, so we are using mobile data to connect. Poor Stirling spent 30 to 50 minutes talking to a newby in tech sup at our ISP. Dude just couldn't understand that our router is hooked to the modem with a cable. Our whole house is wired for internet, 'cause we have been using the internet for a long time. Finally got it bumped up and we're waiting for a call.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Thank you for reminding me that it's the first of the month! I'll definitely avoid the grocery stores today



Wish I could have avoided them - they were madhouses yesterday.  Food Lion has their boneless ribeyes for $7.99 a pound this week - got 2 packages of 3 steaks each.  May get more Tuesday.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting ready to get Mom up for our morning out.  Watch out Walmart - here we come.


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> That doesn't sound good, CD.  Prayers going up for you.  What meds do they have you on?



There are nine of them. I can't pronounce a single one. Some will drop off in a few days/weeks, like the anti-biotics. 

CD


----------



## Souschef

Flew a Pilot's & Paws mission today. Weather a bit marginal, but it  worked out. Picked the 65 pound Belgian Malenois from an airport near  San Diego and flew him up to Santa Barbara.  The dog was rescued from  Tijuana.
Handed the dog off to a second pilot who took him up to the Bay Area for a new forever home.
An over 4 hour mission. My copilot and I had our usual celebratory beer. Then we both went for an OPN (Old peoples nap).
Attached is a picture of the dog at his forever home. He is pooped!


----------



## Cheryl J

Souschef said:


> Flew a Pilot's & Paws mission today. Weather a bit marginal, but it  worked out. Picked the 65 pound Belgian Malenois from an airport near  San Diego and flew him up to Santa Barbara.  The dog was rescued from  Tijuana.
> Handed the dog off to a second pilot who took him up to the Bay Area for a new forever home.
> An over 4 hour mission. My copilot and I had our usual celebratory beer. Then we both went for an OPN (Old peoples nap).
> Attached is a picture of the dog at his forever home. He is pooped!



This made me smile. Thank you Souschef, for all you do for the critters and human patients.  Great pic of the dog looking all comfy and happy.


----------



## Dawgluver

+1!  I love Malenois!


----------



## LPBeier

+2! 
I have never seen a Malenois before! What a gorgeous dog.


----------



## LPBeier

I am just chilling at the computer. It has been a rough couple of days. After two long stints in the ER Wednesday and Thursday (6 hours and 8 hours respectively) I went from them thinking I had a blood clot in my leg to diagnosing that my skin infection from a few years ago was back. I could have told them in 2 minutes, but of course, that wouldn't do. 

I had my first IV antibiotic treatment last night, had great fun all day in the bathroom. So, I went for my appointment tonight, getting the runaround on where we were supposed to be for 1/2 hour. I told them when I got there that I was having the same reaction as I have every time I do the IV thing and would just like the port out - I would just go back to the oral antibiotic that wasn't given a chance to work. Nope, have to come in the morning for that because a doctor has to okay it. So, I had the treatment and so far I think I feel okay.

I want to get to a point where I can get my kitchen put together properly but neither TB or I are feeling well enough to move boxes around.


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> There are nine of them. I can't pronounce a single one. Some will drop off in a few days/weeks, like the anti-biotics.
> 
> CD



After my aneurysm, in addition to all my other pills, I had one medication where I had to take 2 pills every 4 hours for 3 weeks straight. It didn't help that these pills were as huge as horse pills. We were in the pharmacy and the woman there was piling the boxes up on the counter till she practically couldn't see over them. My friend Lisa was with me and all she could think of to say was, "We're gonna need a bigger boat."

The boxes chose that moment to fall over on the floor and I was afraid I'd have another aneurysm because I was laughing so hard.

It's a good thing I found them funny then because it was hard to find any humor when I was trying to choke those things down in the middle of the night.

And don't ask me what they all were - I also couldn't pronounce any of them.

I hope you're feeling better, Casey.

As for what I'm doing, I was out helping someone train her therapy dog today. I am worn out. I'm currently trying to keep my eyelids open, but I think it's a losing battle. Bedtime may come really early tonight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I hope all your ER visits stop and you can settle into your new home. Enough of this hospital stuff!

*rr*, hope you got a good night's sleep, then let me know what it's like. Been a rough night around here this week at Chez Goddess...



Souschef said:


> Flew a Pilot's & Paws mission today...


You're a good man, *Sous*, a good man.


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> There are nine of them. I can't pronounce a single one. Some will drop off in a few days/weeks, like the anti-biotics.
> 
> CD



Oh my goodness - and I thought I was on a lot of meds.  My mom had a bleeding ulcer a couple of years ago, and they put her on 2 different antibiotics for 30 days, and a medicine called Protonix 2x a day for the rest of her life.


----------



## cjmmytunes

rodentraiser said:


> After my aneurysm, in addition to all my other pills, I had one medication where I had to take 2 pills every 4 hours for 3 weeks straight. It didn't help that these pills were as huge as horse pills. We were in the pharmacy and the woman there was piling the boxes up on the counter till she practically couldn't see over them. My friend Lisa was with me and all she could think of to say was, "We're gonna need a bigger boat."
> 
> The boxes chose that moment to fall over on the floor and I was afraid I'd have another aneurysm because I was laughing so hard.
> 
> It's a good thing I found them funny then because it was hard to find any humor when I was trying to choke those things down in the middle of the night.
> 
> And don't ask me what they all were - I also couldn't pronounce any of them.
> 
> I hope you're feeling better, Casey.
> 
> As for what I'm doing, I was out helping someone train her therapy dog today. I am worn out. I'm currently trying to keep my eyelids open, but I think it's a losing battle. Bedtime may come really early tonight.




rodentraiser, I didn't know you had an aneurysm.  May I ask what kind?  My mom had an aneurysm in her brain that bled out some almost a year ago and she had so many meds to take when she was in the hospital it wasn't even funny.  She spent almost a month in the hospital and almost 3 months in rehab afterwards.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hobbling around, had a fall yesterday and landed on my right knee.  Nothing broken, my Dad had to help me up.  At least I can walk on it, but the bruise is something else. 

The town is having a Garage Sale, heading out for that.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yikes, PF!  Don't do that anymore!

Have fun at the sale!


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Just watched Mr. Munky drive off to work for the last time (He's NOT staying!) Signing the final paperwork.
> 
> Were now retired. Tomorrow it will be official.
> I'm saying it's today. Were going to be on the road tomorrow.
> 
> Tonight to celebrate I'll make him his favorite dinner Prime Rib. Chocolate cake for dessert.
> 
> Munky.



After all the two of you have been through these past months, I would bake two Chocolate cakes. One for each of you. So glad to hear the good news. It has been a long recovery, but now the two of you can get to do more things together. 
Congratulations on the retirements!


----------



## Souschef

Today i got to fly a WW2 training aircraft. It was a fantastic experience, and the plane was almost as old as I was!


----------



## Cheryl J

What a memorable experience, SC! 

Munky...congratulations on Mr. Munky's retirement. Let the fun begin! 

Princess....ouch. I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hobbling around, had a fall yesterday and landed on my right knee...


Owie-owie! Be careful and don't trip over your ogre feet again, ok?



Souschef said:


> Today i got to fly a WW2 training aircraft...


How very cool! I bet that was quite a thrill.

*********************************

I went grocery shopping for just a couple of things - well, OK, a dozen things. Himself was so bored he came along. I swear it took me longer to get those twelve items with him there than it takes me to do a full, big shop on my own. Still, sometimes it's fun to go together...just not too often. Like once or twice a year.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Of all the things my goof ball friends rope me into this has to be the best. The bar tender at one of our local establishments is from Texas and was getting a little homesick so she ordered 60 pounds of crawfish from Louisiana.* We had a blast. Cooking,* eating and and hanging out with good people. We don't go to bars much because it's so expensave but this was a much needed release after a long week. We didn't have pots big enough to cook it all together so we did the corn taters and sausage in the cream can and mixed it together later.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Owie-owie! Be careful and don't trip over your ogre feet again, ok?



Wish it were that simple.  Dad and I were in a shop that was closing up, the electricity had been turned off so we were crawling the aisles in the dark with a lantern.  I tripped over something on the floor to my left, missed it with my left foot, hit it with the right.  I was face down before I could even make a decision to catch myself.  Nice people and I am sorry they have to close their store.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking 2 more Ribeyes for lunch today, and the last 2 are up in the freezer for another day.


----------



## caseydog

cjmmytunes said:


> Oh my goodness - and I thought I was on a lot of meds.  My mom had a bleeding ulcer a couple of years ago, and they put her on 2 different antibiotics for 30 days, and a medicine called Protonix 2x a day for the rest of her life.



Protonix is one of mine. It was given by IV in the hospital, an now by pill. I think it prevents bleeding. 

My sister is an RN with 30-plus years experience. I'm sending her a list to translate. 

I am beginning to see my ankles, again, and my knees bend more that 25-perent. I wasn't allowed to eat for three days in the hospital, and gained 18 pounds in IV fluids. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

@ Farmer Jon...

I remember those days... and miss them...

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

*What's That Smell?*

Over the years, my nose has become mostly decorative as my sense of smell has diminished.  SO, on the other hand, claims to have a super sensitive sense of smell and detects all sorts of smells that have cost us more than a few dollars in "spoiled" food.

Just this morning, SO was in the basement and complained of an unpleasant odor.  I shrugged it off.  GD got home later and went down to her room in the basement.  "Something smells down here!"  Ooops!  We all went down to investigate and before long we found a one-pound package of frozen shrimp sitting on top of the freezer.  It had been there for a few days and was announcing its presence in a very fragrant manner.

I think that's the first time that's happened to us.


----------



## bethzaring

I planted the rest of the tomato and chile plants in the garden.  I am certain the last freeze has happened.  Once I weed the last two beds that have wheelbarrow loads of weeds, I will plant more beans and greens.


----------



## Souschef

Just finished the trip story from our flight yesterday


----------



## cjmmytunes

caseydog said:


> Protonix is one of mine. It was given by IV in the hospital, an now by pill. I think it prevents bleeding.
> 
> My sister is an RN with 30-plus years experience. I'm sending her a list to translate.
> 
> I am beginning to see my ankles, again, and my knees bend more that 25-perent. I wasn't allowed to eat for three days in the hospital, and gained 18 pounds in IV fluids.
> 
> CD



Yes, I think it does.  Mom was told that she can't miss a day of it.  She also can't take asprin, naproxen, or ibuproen any more.  Has to stick with good ole tylenol.  She has to take a medication for seizure prevention 2xdaily for the rest of her life also since she had the cerebral aneurysm.  She went for 3 days without solids when she was in the hospital with the bleeding ulcer also.  Don't even want to think about how long she went without really eating with the aneurysm.


----------



## LPBeier

First of all, my dear *Princess Fiona*, please stop falling. I mean that in the most loving way. We need you in one piece!

Now my turn. I am just heading out for what better be my last IV treatment for my leg infection. The doctor said two more yesterday but my port is starting to hurt and I am just tired from going to the hospital every day for the past week now. At least it isn't long hours waiting in the ER, but it is still not fun. 

The good thing is TB always gets me a rooibos latte when I am done!


----------



## Andy M.

I received a jury duty notice in the mail today.  Went online and found I'm disqualified because of my age (if I want to be).  I filed a request online and received a confirmation that I don't have to serve.  All done in less than an hour.

I've been called many times over the years and served once on a jury.  I've also been relieved from appearing a couple of times at the last minute because jurors were not needed.  It's someone else's turn now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I received a jury duty notice in the mail today.  Went online and found I'm disqualified because of my age (if I want to be).  I filed a request online and received a confirmation that I don't have to serve.  All done in less than an hour.
> 
> I've been called many times over the years and served once on a jury.  I've also been relieved from appearing a couple of times at the last minute because jurors were not needed.  It's someone else's turn now.


I took classes in business law and media law in college. I was a member and board member of the League of Women Voters of my area for about 15 years. I have a huge interest in politics and the law, and have been a registered voter since I was 18 (well over 30 years) and have not once been been called for jury duty  I would love to do it, but since I'm on disability, I think I'm automatically excused.


----------



## rodentraiser

I've been called for jury duty twice. The first time they cancelled me, the second time (17 years later) I was the one who had to cancel. They put my jury duty on the same day as my disability hearing. The gentleman I explained this to was very sympathetic and decided not to get two judges in a bidding war for my presence, so I was excused. His comment was, "We'll get you next time." 


Today was another fun filled day. I ended up calling Social Security twice (with a 40 minute wait each time) and and just basically got more conflicting information about what will happen when. 

The upshot is I need to make a visit to both Social Services and Social Security. I guess that's on the to-do list for tomorrow, unless I find yet more stuff in my mailbox tonight marked Urgent. 

My mom wanted to know if it wouldn't have just been easier to retire in two years and I'm beginning to think she has a point.


----------



## Dawgluver

I've been called for jury duty at least 6 times over the years, most were dismissed. The last time a couple years ago sounded like a fascinating case, and I really hoped it would go through, but the defendant bailed and didn't bother to show up for court, so they sent us home.  DH has been called twice, both dismissed.

Got the dead stuff off the hydrangea out front pruned.  Need to hack the beautyberry back to the ground.


----------



## Andy M.

The most annoying part of JD is getting to the court house and then being sent home because you're not needed. They never send you to the court nearest your home.


----------



## Cheryl J

We've got one small courthouse and one judge here in town, the next closest courthouse is about 60 miles away.  I've gotten jury summons several times, but last year was the first time my group number came up for me to actually appear.  I was hoping I'd get picked for JD, but I pretty much knew I'd be excused during questioning when the defense found out I'm friends with the judge and his wife.  And that's what happened. I thought it would be interesting to serve on a jury just once in my lifetime.  

-------------------------

I had Tyler from 7:45-5:00 today.  After a little rest this afternoon, I had dinner, cleaned up and closed the kitchen, and brought in his water play toys that had been drying on the patio.  I left the fort up in the living room for tomorrow, though.  Relaxing now and having a glass of wine.


----------



## Sagittarius

Interesting post .. 

Working.  On a café break checking D.C. and emails ..


----------



## LPBeier

I am purchasing furniture online for the new place. Since we have all hardwood floors and we have always had carpet in the living room, we have to get an area rug. I found a really nice one through wayfair.ca at a good price. I also ordered a standing spice pantry from them that will fit just nicely under one of our two pass-through walls that separate the kitchen from the hallway. I need a regular pantry which I ordered from Jysk and will be picking it up tomorrow.

We need to get a new stove and washer/dryer, but we will buy them locally. I pretty well know what I want but we need to do some renos for the washer/dryer as there is barely enough room for the stacked ones we have and no room for soap, etc. We want to turn a useless third closet in the bedroom into a utility room for the w/d, brooms, etc., and above storage.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> My mom wanted to know if it wouldn't have just been easier to retire in two years and I'm beginning to think she has a point.



What would you live on for the next two years?


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just about to finish breakfast - going to pay the few bills that can't be mailed or paid online today then stop at a couple of stores.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Put up 160 bales yesterday now my back is out. I bent down this morning and got stuck. Laying in bed waiting for my chiropractor appointment. Its happend before. I should have taken better care of myself. I can't sit I can only stand or lay down.


----------



## taxlady

Aw phooey Farmer Jon. God bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope your back straightens out soon, *Farmer Jon*. Kinda hard to farm lying down...


I'm freezing. All I want to do is crawl under the layers of covers and hide until the sun comes out. I guess I'll kick the temperature up on the furnace instead. Thankfully I'm married to the guy I am, because had I married his cousin I would freeze. He firmly believes that the furnace goes off on May 1 and never gets turned back on until Nov. 1 or later, depending on temperatures. Granted, he and his wife live in Williamsburg, but still!


----------



## Souschef

Flew another Pilots & Paws mission. This time is was 2 cute Yorkies from California Central Valley to Las Vegas. You cannot go direct because of the China Lake Weapons Test Restricted Area. Cheryl will vouch for that.
Met another pilot in Van Nuys, and he flew them up to Las Vegas to their new home.


----------



## GotGarlic

Souschef said:


> Flew another Pilots & Paws mission. This time is was 2 cute Yorkies from California Central Valley to Las Vegas. You cannot go direct because of the China Lake Weapons Test Restricted Area. Cheryl will vouch for that.
> Met another pilot in Van Nuys, and he flew them up to Las Vegas to their new home.


You are a super star! [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh my gosh, I want one!  What adorable doggies.

You're a good guy, *'chef*.


----------



## rodentraiser

GotGarlic said:


> What would you live on for the next two years?



That's what I asked my mom. People just never think back problems are serious, for some reason. My brothers think I'm faking the back problems. They should have seen me last night when I had to do dishes while resting my elbows on the edge of the sink because it was so painful to stand.

What's really worrying are the laws coming out now that have work requirements for "able-bodied" people on welfare and food stamps. It's not that I don't disagree with those laws so much, it's just that they're blanketing the population as a whole. 

It took me 4 1/2 years before I was declared disabled, but before that I would have been considered able-bodied. But there was no way I would have been able to work even a two hour day without major pain. 

I don't know what they expect people to do.

But next month I won't be getting food stamps, well, I will, but just a couple of dollars, and I can't tell you all how happy I am that I can shop for food again like a normal person.

And speaking of food, now it's time to take dinner out of the oven.

And I think those puppies are adorable, too.


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> That's what I asked my mom. People just never think back problems are serious, for some reason. My brothers think I'm faking the back problems. They should have seen me last night when I had to do dishes while resting my elbows on the edge of the sink because it was so painful to stand.


I guess I'm confused because you said she has a point. 



rodentraiser said:


> What's really worrying are the laws coming out now that have work requirements for "able-bodied" people on welfare and food stamps. It's not that I don't disagree with those laws so much, it's just that they're blanketing the population as a whole.



Those changes are being proposed but I don't think they'll pass Congress.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We're not doing much of anything today - laundry tomorrow, and weekly Walmart trip for Mom on Friday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Goofing off here. Which I should not be doing. I have various bowls and pans with all kinds of "in progress" food things, but I wanted to sit for a few minutes. Gotta get going soon, or I'll be baking at midnight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Time for me to come in and do inside stuff.  If it doesn't rain, I will be watering before it gets dark.


----------



## CarolPa

I just ate a doughnut...cream filled.  It was the first doughnut I've had in years, and it was "phat!"  (carried over from the other thread.)


----------



## taxlady

We just schlepped a bunch of books outside, to be picked up early tomorrow by a local charity. We're both pooped, so we ordered Indian food, 'cause no one wants to cook. But, Yay! for getting rid of books, including an Encyclopedia Britannica.


----------



## Farmer Jon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Time for me to come in and do inside stuff.  If it doesn't rain, I will be watering before it gets dark.


I got all my sprinklers set up. Mother nature is teasing us today. Been cloudy all day. I ran some sprinklers just in case it don't rain. We are due for a storm.


----------



## rodentraiser

Our weather just underwent a radical change. We've had three days of high temps and then this afternoon the wind came up, clouds are here, and it looks like a regular thunderstorm is brewing. We had 92° here yesterday and for tomorrow and the next week it's supposed to not get over 65. 






GotGarlic said:


> I guess I'm confused because you said she has a point.



I said that on account of all the paperwork (and I  received another pile today). It's like if someone offered to buy your  kids from you the day they started a fire in the garage and let the  parakeet fly out the window. You'd never sell them in real life, but you  might consider it on that particular day.


----------



## LPBeier

I am enjoying working on the computer in our brand new office in our new place. I am situated facing out the window. There is a building across the way but I can't see in (nor can they see me) because of the beautiful trees between. It is so nice in here. It is a small room for two desks and a bunch of "stuff" but with a 9' high ceiling it feels much bigger than it is. We are going to put some shelves on the walls.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished placing a grocery order online.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting Mom up in about 10 minutes so she can do her morning things, then we are going to the laundromat and a grocery store that she gets a Sr. citizen discount in on Thursdays.  They've got value packs of chicken thighs on sale for 79 cents a pound so I'm getting one, and some boneless-skinless chicken breasts for her.  Also going to get some italian dressing if they have it on sale today.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just  got done cleaning the kitchen stove. Oh, how I hate that job.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm going back to bed.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I just finished placing a grocery order online.



Are you getting them delivered or picking them up? I have done both. I put in an order for pickup earlier and TB is picking it up as I type!

I am also making a pot of chicken corn chowder as it is raining here.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Are you getting them delivered or picking them up? I have done both. I put in an order for pickup earlier and TB is picking it up as I type![emoji2]
> 
> I am also making a pot of chicken corn chowder as it is raining here.


They were delivered. I get the senior's discount on delivery. If I can be bothered to schlep my carcass to the store, I want to pick and choose and read labels. Stirling never learned to drive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> I got all my sprinklers set up. Mother nature is teasing us today. Been cloudy all day. I ran some sprinklers just in case it don't rain. We are due for a storm.



Last night I saw the system headed for you guys, missed us by a mile to the north, surprised you didn't get anything from it.  It was nasty looking and had a bit of spin to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We just schlepped a bunch of books outside, to be picked up early tomorrow by a local charity. We're both pooped, so we ordered Indian food, 'cause no one wants to cook. But, Yay! for getting rid of books, including an Encyclopedia Britannica.



I'm hoping the facility gets it's new Activity Department set up soon so I can take them the books I have set aside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My Niece is here for the summer.  Took her to a much needed dentist appointment today, two root canals.  Next week, Mom and I head to Laramie to pick up my Sister for a week.  I'll be on vacation.


----------



## Caslon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Niece is here for the summer.  Took her to a much needed dentist appointment today, two root canals.  Next week, Mom and I head to Laramie to pick up my Sister for a week.  I'll be on vacation.


 
"Next week...I'll be on vacation." 

 You deserve it.   

What a full schedule you have.  Are you sure you'll get enough "vacation" in?


----------



## cjmmytunes

PF, enjoy your vacation.

Waiting for Mom to get dressed and sign a check that needs to be cashed, then after 9 going to bank and Walmart.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Were getting ready to go on vacation also. Making the annual trip to Kentucky and hang out with the in-laws. We were going to leave the camper at home to save some money. But. My mother-in-laws sister moved in with her. Brought her 2 kids, her father in law and her boy friend. Yes you read that right. Her self. Her 2 kids. Her husbads dad. And her boyfriend.....Her husband is a drug addict that everyone is afraid of and the cops said stay away from him. Ummm yea I'm bringing the camper. I don't care how much extra it costs. I ain't staying in that mad house.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Hope everyone enjoys their vacations.  We don't do vacations anymore.  Maybe a staycation where we just do nothing that we don't absolutely have to.


----------



## caseydog

I stood in the Kroger parking lot trying to unlock my car with the fob. None of the buttons worked. C'mon, man, work. 

Suddenly noticed the roof racks. I don't have roof racks. I look around. My car is two rows over. 

Other than the roof racks, exactly like my car. MINI CooperS, Laser Blue with white roof and white stripes.B


CD


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I received a jury duty notice in the mail today.  Went online and found I'm disqualified because of my age (if I want to be).  I filed a request online and received a confirmation that I don't have to serve.  All done in less than an hour.
> 
> I've been called many times over the years and served once on a jury.  I've also been relieved from appearing a couple of times at the last minute because jurors were not needed.  It's someone else's turn now.



I turned my call to jury duty over to the secretary at my health care facility in Winthrop. The sent a letter signed by my doctor that I cannot sit for long periods due to the graft on my leg and circulation difficulties.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> I turned my call to jury duty over to the secretary at my health care facility in Winthrop. The sent a letter signed by my doctor that I cannot sit for long periods due to the graft on my leg and circulation difficulties.



That works too.  But if you're over 70, you can choose not to serve just because.


----------



## rodentraiser

caseydog said:


> I stood in the Kroger parking lot trying to unlock my car with the fob. None of the buttons worked. C'mon, man, work.
> 
> Suddenly noticed the roof racks. I don't have roof racks. I look around. My car is two rows over.
> 
> Other than the roof racks, exactly like my car. MINI CooperS, Laser Blue with white roof and white stripes.B
> 
> 
> CD



I have a problem finding my car in the parking lot sometimes. It's a PT Cruiser and you'd think it would stand out. Uh-uh. It looks like a big car to me, but it's amazing how small it is compared to all those huge SUVs. I can look down an entire row of SUVs and not see it till I'm walking past it. Which I've done once or twice. OK, maybe more than twice. 


I am home right now enjoying a quiet afternoon and just taking in all the changes that are happening. Last month I was going to get a call from Social Security for an interview and I had to scrape together $10 to put minutes on my phone.

Yesterday I opened up a checking and savings account with MONEY in them from the first installment of the back pay (first time I've had any bank accounts in 9 years - first savings account ever), I will be getting two more large checks within the next three weeks, I still have this month's food stamps and cash on my EBT card, a roll of quarters (this is important - no more scrounging for quarters to do laundry), and a little more than $100 in cash in my pocket.

Of course, next month the car needs to be fixed, my rent goes up, the food stamps all but stop, I broke a tooth the day after my Medicare started, and I won't be getting any more state disability, but I still feel like I won a lottery.


----------



## LPBeier

We are trying to empty as many boxes as possible. This has a double reward.


we are closer to having a normal house
we can take more flattened boxes to TB's parents tomorrow when we go there for lunch. They will be moving in a year or so and since two of their offspring are moving (TB's sister and BIL move to their new place in July), they figure they will stock up on boxes now!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I stood in the Kroger parking lot trying to unlock my car with the fob. None of the buttons worked. C'mon, man, work.
> 
> Suddenly noticed the roof racks. I don't have roof racks. I look around. My car is two rows over...


I've done that!  When I did, I couldn't figure out why I couldn't open the door on "my" car. Then I noticed the baby seat in the back.  Um, not mine! Just about then the young couple who owned the car showed up as I turned away. I told them what happened and we all laughed...then they kiddingly asked if I wanted to take their little girl with me. Turns out she didn't sleep well the night before, so they didn't sleep well. I passed on the offer. Been there, done that, didn't get a shirt and I still haven't caught up on sleep.


----------



## Dawgluver

Add me to the club too.  I'd semi-memorized my license plate #, so was usually able to get close, but now the DMV sent me a new set of plates.  I do remember parking alongside 4 other cars that looked exactly like mine.  I'm lucky to remember what aisle I parked in.


----------



## Addie

Princess, I was watching the news and saw that about 30 tornadoes hit Wyoming. Hope and Shrek are safe and sound.


----------



## Themommychef

**

Reading


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Princess, I was watching the news and saw that about 30 tornadoes hit Wyoming. Hope and Shrek are safe and sound.


They hit out in the countryside all around us.  None hit in town.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They hit out in the countryside all around us.  None hit in town.



Prayers are answered. Thank you for responding.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to the Today show - a congressman from LA as shot this AM in Alexandria, VA at a practice for a Congressional baseball game that is supposed to take place tomorrow.  Just heard that the 10 year old son of one of the congressman was also at the practice.  Don't think he was hit, though.

Got a bit of a shock at Mom's ENT appointment yesterday.  She as fluid somewhere behind the eardrum, but it is not contributing to the hearing loss she is suffering.  That is age and nerve related, so she can get hearing aids to help with that.  With mom having had an aneurysm on the same side that she has the fluid behind the ear on, he wants her to have an MRI to make sure she is not having a slow leak from a blood vessel, a slow-forming aneurysm, or cerebral fluid building up behind the ear.  If it shows up that any of these things are happening or have happened or something else neurologically related she will have to go back to the neurologist.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Listening to the Today show - a congressman from LA as shot this AM in Alexandria, VA at a practice for a Congressional baseball game that is supposed to take place tomorrow.  Just heard that the 10 year old son of one of the congressman was also at the practice.  Don't think he was hit, though.



Five people were hit and are at a hospital. The child was not one of them. Capitol police were there and prevented it from being worse; two of them were wounded. Someone shot at them with an automatic weapon he's in custody, probably at the hospital. Awful. 



cjmmytunes said:


> Got a bit of a shock at Mom's ENT appointment yesterday.  She as fluid somewhere behind the eardrum, but it is not contributing to the hearing loss she is suffering.  That is age and nerve related, so she can get hearing aids to help with that.  With mom having had an aneurysm on the same side that she has the fluid behind the ear on, he wants her to have an MRI to make sure she is not having a slow leak from a blood vessel, a slow-forming aneurysm, or cerebral fluid building up behind the ear.  If it shows up that any of these things are happening or have happened or something else neurologically related she will have to go back to the neurologist.



I hope it's not serious.


----------



## JoAnn L.

What are we doing? What a busy 3 days. The over the stove microwave stopped working after 3 years "again". This time we got an on the counter 1100 watt microwave, I do have the room for it so no problem. Well then we had to buy a hood for over the stove, got that in without too much fuss. I have been wanting a taller toilet for in the main floor bathroom (the one we have now is only 14 inches ) so we went and got a 16 1/2 inches. Thank goodness one of our son-in-laws came over this morning and help install it. All went well. I just got a phone call from someone saying the are collecting for a police fund (I know its a scam so I just hung up on him.) The scammers are making it look like a local call now. Whats next?


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, *JoanneL*, that is a busy three days.

*Cjmmytunes*, I don't know what is happening to our world but I do know I don't like it. Also, I hope you get good news regarding your mother. You will both be in my prayers.

I was at the ENT doctor yesterday as well. It turns out there is nothing more they can do for my throat besides a compound concoction I gargle and swallow 4 times a day. But I have to find a pharmacy who can fill it.

Today I will be continuing on turning the second walk-in closet into a needed utility room. We don't need it as a closet as there are another walk-in and a huge wardrobe on a wall in the bedroom. Also, this closet is a strange shape with angled walls. But it has some shelves and cubbyholes perfect for cleaners, rags, etc. There is also enough room for brooms, vacuum, ironing board, ladder and some of TB's tools (the rest are in the underground storage locker). I am really happy with how it is turning out. I am taking it easy, just emptying boxes that TB puts close by and on my level as to not bend or stretch too much.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Five people were hit and are at a hospital. The child was not one of them. Capitol police were there and prevented it from being worse; two of them were wounded. Someone shot at them with an automatic weapon he's in custody, probably at the hospital. Awful.
> 
> I hope it's not serious.



As of this AM, the congressman from LA is in critical condition, will have to have more surgeries - the bullet broke his hip and injured internal organs.  The gunman is dead from his injuries.

I also hope the MRI turns up normal or with nothing serious.  When she was in Norfolk Sentara for the aneurysm last year she had to have an external drain put in twice.  The almost decided to put in an internal shunt where the fluid drains down into the abdomen but her pressures started improving and the decided against it.  Now I'm wondering if maybe they should have gone ahead with that procedure.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> *Cjmmytunes*, I don't know what is happening to our world but I do know I don't like it. Also, I hope you get good news regarding your mother. You will both be in my prayers.
> 
> I was at the ENT doctor yesterday as well. It turns out there is nothing more they can do for my throat besides a compound concoction I gargle and swallow 4 times a day. But I have to find a pharmacy who can fill it.



Thank you so much for the prayers, LPBier.  We need all the prayers we can get - I think the the whole world needs prayers with the way things are going lately.  I'm not familiar with what is going on with your throat but I hope you can find a pharmacy that can fix it for you.  I imagine it will be highly expensive, also.  Will your insurance cover it?


----------



## Farmer Jon

I stopped at at dollar General and got a pool for my deck ducks. I took them out of the brooder a few weeks ago so they would get use to outside. The little buggers got under the deck and I couldent catch them so I left them be. They don't hurt anything and there are only 3. I will put them in with rest later when they get bigger. They are so skittish you can only watch them through the window and only if you are very quiet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw, a kiddie pool for your kiddie geese! You're a good goose daddy.


----------



## Kayelle

Farmer Jon said:


> I stopped at at dollar General and got a pool for my deck ducks. I took them out of the brooder a few weeks ago so they would get use to outside. The little buggers got under the deck and I couldent catch them so I left them be. They don't hurt anything and there are only 3. I will put them in with rest later when they get bigger. *They are so skittish you can only watch them through the window and only if you are very quiet.*



Hmmm, guess they want to skinny dip in private?  You know that lovely spa of theirs will soon look like a cesspool, right??


----------



## LPBeier

cjmmytunes said:


> Thank you so much for the prayers, LPBier.  We need all the prayers we can get - I think the the whole world needs prayers with the way things are going lately.  I'm not familiar with what is going on with your throat but I hope you can find a pharmacy that can fix it for you.  I imagine it will be highly expensive, also.  Will your insurance cover it?



I have scar tissue in my throat from an accident and several attempts to repair it (I have since learned that my body just produces scar tissue on a regular basis. Lately, I have been having problems swallowing anything (pills, food, water) without choking or having something get stuck. I also have almost no voice. They have decided that more surgery is just making it worse so I have to "live with it". I have found a pharmacy that will make the compound gargle but it will take about 10 days as they need to order one of the ingredients. And yes, thankfully our extended medical will cover it because it was ordered by a specialist. Thanks for asking!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Kayelle said:


> Hmmm, guess they want to skinny dip in private?  You know that lovely spa of theirs will soon look like a cesspool, right??[emoji38]


Oh yea. I have one for the adults. It takes all of about 5 minutes to turn it brown.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> I have scar tissue in my throat from an accident and several attempts to repair it (I have since learned that my body just produces scar tissue on a regular basis. Lately, I have been having problems swallowing anything (pills, food, water) without choking or having something get stuck. I also have almost no voice. They have decided that more surgery is just making it worse so I have to "live with it". I have found a pharmacy that will make the compound gargle but it will take about 10 days as they need to order one of the ingredients. And yes, thankfully our extended medical will cover it because it was ordered by a specialist. Thanks for asking!



Now that you have explained it to me, I believe my grandmother had something similar to that right before she passed away.  This was in 1992, so I don't know if medical science could have figured it out back then.  Sometimes I wish we could have figured out something for her.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

We flew a breast cancer victim and her mom home from UCLA. Today we got a lovely e-mail from her
"Thank you so much for flying us home after a     challenging day. It was a beautiful and uplifting ride and made such     a big difference in a stressful day.  It is incredibly kind and     generous of you."
It really touched us.


----------



## taxlady

Bravo Souschef. You are one of the good guys.


----------



## Just Cooking

+ 1....


----------



## LPBeier

+2


----------



## GotGarlic

+3 [emoji813]


----------



## Addie

I am watching Boston Sail. Ships from 17 countries are sailing into Boston Harbor being led by the U.S. Coast Guard Eagle. The U.S.S. Constitution is anchored just out at the beginning of the harbor and all the ships and boats have to sail by her and give her a well deserved salute. Every ship is in full sail except for Old Ironsides. The Eagle has three masts and is a Barque 3. She led the parade into the harbor. The Constitution is a Frigate and they don't allow her to use her sails. She is towed out with tug boats. Then she drops anchor and all the tug boats salute her with quite a display with their water hoses. As the Eagle began her sail, the fire boats are showing her a salute also. 

I was going to go down to the Pier in Eastie. The parade goes right by Easties Pier Park. But the weather is a bit chilly. And security restriction are in place. The walk into the park is just too long for me. And I know they would never let my scooter in. There are four major ports that the boast will tie up to at the end of the day. They will be here for a full week. I hope the Eagle gets tied up in Eastie. I was surprised to see a lot of small local boats tied up just outside the harbor. And they have to stay there until The Constitution is back in her berth. If you want to find your self in the pokey, just start your motor to move.

As each ship passes a certain area, the band of land plays the national anthem of that ship.


----------



## Just Cooking

I saw a bit of it on the news this morning.

Would love to see all that in person...    

Ross


----------



## Souschef

Today I am going to be a docent on the caboose of the local tourist railroad. People will be able to ride up in the cupola to get a great view of the surrounding countryside. We have many farms and citrus and avocado orchards. One highlight will be stopping at a honey farm.


----------



## Farmer Jon

A friend of mine had a bunch of storm damage last night. I got one of my kids and another friend to go to what we could. Got rid of what widow makers we could and cut stuff up into more manageable pieces. We were not prepaired. I need a payloader and few trucks. We are leaving for Kentucky in the morning so I reached out to some other mutual friends so see if they can help. The guy lost both legs but was till working his butt off. He was riding around on a mower dragging branches one at a time. This is the place where We built the deck a few months ago.


----------



## taxlady

You're a good friend Farmer Jon. That's impressive damage. What does "widow maker" mean in this context?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> You're a good friend Farmer Jon. That's impressive damage. What does "widow maker" mean in this context?



Widow makers are broken limbs hanging down from a tree that could fall unannounced and kill anyone standing below.  The term assumes men are the ones who would be standing under a damaged tree.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Widow makers are broken limbs hanging down from a tree that could fall unannounced and kill anyone standing below.  The term assumes men are the ones who would be standing under a damaged tree.


Thanks Andy. Some men call themselves "widows" because the word "widower" is kinda clunky.


----------



## Addie

Folks like to think that God will judge them when they die. I have always felt that God is judging us as we live. For folks like you and your friends, He has already made His judgement and made a place for all of you in heaven.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Amen to that, Addie.

Hope that all the fathers, single mothers, and people who are thought of as fathers in people's hearts have a wonderful Father's Day!


----------



## Addie

My fifth child is one of seven kids, yet an only child. I left his father when he was just a one year old toddler. So growing up I used to tell him, since I was both mother and father to him he owed me a gift for both days. Some years it worked and sometimes it didn't It worked less and less as he grew up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Need to get dressed and head over to Dad's house.  See what he wants to do today.  I already gave him his present (an AllView rear view mirror for his new pick up) a couple of weeks ago.  Decided it was silly to have it hanging around in a box when it could be in use.


----------



## Dawgluver

After seeing recent discussion about ginger ale/ginger beer in the beer thread, I decided to make some.  I'm hooked.  It's not nearly as sweet as store-bought.  I made the syrup without sugar, just add honey to taste when I make a glass.
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/homemade-ginger-ale-358033

And we've been cleaning up after a nasty storm last night, some say it was a tornado.  My poor little vegetable garden got all but smushed after being pummeled by near-golfball size hail.  We're lucky, only a few little branches and lots of leaves, most here had a lot more damage.  Trees and big branches down, a chiminey blown off, a pop-up trailer blown over and trashed.  And the folks in town got a lot worse.  Lots of chainsaws running today.


----------



## Just Cooking

Yay on the fun of making your own ginger ale...

Bummer on the destructive weather...

Happy you are safe...  

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from J.C. Penneys. Had a $10 coupon off any thing over $10. Thought I would use it and get a new bra, well much to my surprise they have a sale if you bought one you got another one for 1 cent and I was able to use the coupon too. Good deal especially with the price of bras now days.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow Dawg....sorry to hear about all the damage from the hailstorm!  Holy cow. Every now and then we get spring hail here, but it's less than pea-sized - even then it sure can be noisy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Ross and Cheryl.  It was some storm!  I wanted to watch, but we went to the basement anyway.

JoAnn, congrats on your two-fers!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Ross and Cheryl.  It was some storm!  I wanted to watch, but we went to the basement anyway.
> 
> JoAnn, congrats on your two-fers!


I'm glad to read you didn't have serious damage. I think you need some kind of periscope for watching the storm from the basement.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm glad to read you didn't have serious damage. I think you need some kind of periscope for watching the storm from the basement.




Thanks, Taxy.  Heh.  Wouldn't have been able to see it anyway, the rain came down like a waterfall.

Our little town pulled together, and even though it's Father's Day, people were offering help with chainsaws and hauling.


----------



## Andy M.

Nine years ago, when I had the kitchen remodeled, I bought a nice Delta faucet.  I liked the idea that there was a lifetime warranty and all I had to do was call and they'd ship me new parts.  After a while, that got to be less appealing as I was the one who had to crawl under the kitchen sink and do the repairs.  As the need for new parts was becoming more frequent, I decided to opt for a new faucet.

So today was spent dismantling the old faucet, spray, soap dispenser and installing the new one.  I'm getting too old fro this crap.  between my back and knee, I was in pain all afternoon.  Glad it's done.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm keeping the yard maintenance guys supplied with cold water - it's almost 6:30PM and 112F. I left a message earlier about a couple of blown sprinkler heads, but made sure to say it could wait until they were back in the neighborhood again. They insisted on coming over, they said they didn't want me out in this heat hand watering.  

I see a nice bonus and some more homemade goodies for them in the near future.  They've been taking good care of my yard for almost 15 years now. I don't know how they do it 12 hours a days in the summer, covered from head to toe to keep from getting sunburned, and still stay so polite and more than willing to go the extra mile.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm attending the monthly meeting of my master gardener group. The topic is mushrooms and the speaker is from the Norfolk Botanical Garden.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for the timer to go off so I can finish cooking breakfast.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here playing on the computer and waiting for the mailman. I have a package coming and get the alert on my phone and computer when it is delivered. I need to sweep and wash the floor in the big room. But sitting here is more fun.


----------



## Addie

I took Teddy out for a walk. My legs are all cramped up. As soon as I got off the elevator, I took my shoes off and carried them to my apartment. I now know taking him out, from here on in, is out of the question. Pirate is not here and won't be back for a couple of hours. And Teddy was eager to get out to do his thing.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for Mom to get up so I can start breakfast - homemade French Toast today.  We try to have it 1x a week.  It's a change of pace from the roasted potatoes, sausage or kielbasa, and veggies we usually have.


----------



## Just Cooking

Trying to come out of a cooking slump, I got busy yesterday and mixed up a Char Siu marinade for some chicken thighs... Got it all together, put it in the fridge to sit for 24 hours...

Jeannie reminded me that she has cataract surgery today (Wednesday) and has to fast... Her surgery isn't until 1 PM so, she will have to be rushed to the nearest diner afterward.. lol

Into a ziplock bag and into the freezer went the marinated chicken....

Oh well... maybe tomorrow...  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to get TB's main meal ready for him to eat now, plus his work lunch made and packed. 

I am then preparing myself for another long wait in the ER. My leg is all swollen up and bright red again with the same little blisters popping as before so it looks like another round of IV antibiotic. I am still dealing with the after-effects of the last round. I hope they figure it out this time.

Oh well, the Kindle is full of great reading material and I have some research work as well for another product review due at the end of the month. I will at least make it a productive wait.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs LP))) and god bedring (Danish for good bettering)


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, *Taxy*! I love that phrase!

TB is dropping me off at his work and then I have a ride lined up from there to the hospital. I am going to the one in our old neighbourhood because there seems to be some complications with the hernia surgery site as well. Not sure if there is any relation but my doctor here agreed that is better.

TB drives accessibility buses for people with physical and/or mental disabilities, or the elderly. I have been a client since before he started driving for them and my Dad was one as well. I won't be on his route, but he was able to get me a ride there and we will figure out a way back when I need it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Made it to the mother in laws in Kentucky today after a few days on the road. The truck was acting up today. Hopefully i can get it figured out. This is one camp site we stayed at in Missouri on the way down. We also stayed at a state park for 2 days in western Kentucky. It was beautiful there. My aunt and uncle and cousin from Tennessee came up to hang out. Jasper met his first cousin for the first time. He and Ely are the same age. They got along great from the get go. They both cried when Ely had to go.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, only had to spend 5 hours at the ER - got fast tracked because of my surgery and the only reason it took that long is they did a bunch of tests. It looks like there is an internal infection where my hernia was repaired and I will probably have to have it redone once the infection is cleared up. I also still have the cellulitis in my leg. I need two separate antibiotics to treat these infections and both are by IV. They set it up so that I can have it done at the hospital closer to where I live but I will have to go back to my surgeon at the other one next week.

The two IV's can't be done together and the total time for the two of them is 2 1/2 hours. So, I will be doing a lot of reading and writing! Oh, and I am back to no bending or lifting - I can't anyway as it hurts!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I hope they get you patched up and fixed as much as they can as soon as possible! You really don't need all this extracurricular activity while trying to settle into your new home properly. (hugs) to you, Friend.


----------



## Farmer Jon

There seems to be a lot of cellulitis going around recently. 2 of my friends go it. One nearly lost his leg. They had to split his leg open crotch to foot. I know of atleast 3 other cases in my area. I wonder Whats going with that? Some new thing? That reminds me I need a tetanus shot.


----------



## Andy M.

Farmer Jon said:


> There seems to be a lot of cellulitis going around recently. 2 of my friends go it. One nearly lost his leg. They had to split his leg open crotch to foot. I know of atleast 3 other cases in my area. I wonder Whats going with that? Some new thing? That reminds me I need a tetanus shot.



Sounds like serious stuff.  I had to look it up.  It's a staph or strep infection.


----------



## medtran49

I just got started on our new spice rack.  I am DIYing magnetic hexagon-shaped spice jars to go on front of fridge.  I got 4 oz and 1.5 oz jars.  Always thought they looked really cool, but it would be over $300 for what we have now and I wanted to add a few more to get rid of clutter on the counter.  I'm right around $120  now with about 10 more jars than what we currently have.  Pics to follow when I get a few more done.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> I am then preparing myself for another long wait in the ER. My leg is all swollen up and bright red again with the same little blisters popping as before so it looks like another round of IV antibiotic. I am still dealing with the after-effects of the last round. I hope they figure it out this time.



Hope you find out what is going on and that it is fixed once and for all this time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> There seems to be a lot of cellulitis going around recently. 2 of my friends go it. One nearly lost his leg. They had to split his leg open crotch to foot. I know of atleast 3 other cases in my area. I wonder Whats going with that? Some new thing? That reminds me I need a tetanus shot.



Over use of antibiotics.  Our normal skin flora (bacteria) has become resistant and invasive.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Over use of antibiotics.  Our normal skin flora (bacteria) has become resistant and invasive.



That's what I keep hearing - then what do they do? Pump me up with more antibiotics. They changed it at the new hospital so instead of 2 types over 2 1/2 hours I get two different ones altogether, one in the morning and one in the evening each lasting 90 minutes. 

*PF*, should I be saying "no" to all this? You can PM me if you like.


----------



## caseydog

Antibiotics are quite the double-edge sword. We were given them for almost everything as a kid. They were a medical miracle. But, we forgot to take evolution into account. 

I always ask my doctor now if there is and alternative when he wants to prescribe antibiotics.

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That's what I keep hearing - then what do they do? Pump me up with more antibiotics. They changed it at the new hospital so instead of 2 types over 2 1/2 hours I get two different ones altogether, one in the morning and one in the evening each lasting 90 minutes.
> 
> *PF*, should I be saying "no" to all this? You can PM me if you like.



No, don't stop your therapy, you have infections that need to be taken care of.  My response was to why we are now seeing so many incidences of cellulitis, infections of surgical sites.  Humans are no longer able to protect themselves because of antibiotic soaps, keeping their kids environment sterile, etc.  Our bodies are no longer able to fight off the normal bacteria that is on our bodies at all times.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No, don't stop your therapy, you have infections that need to be taken care of.  My response was to why we are now seeing so many incidences of cellulitis, infections of surgical sites.  Humans are no longer able to protect themselves because of antibiotic soaps, keeping their kids environment sterile, etc.  Our bodies are no longer able to fight off the normal bacteria that is on our bodies at all times.


+1. Our former exchange student's partner did not take antibiotics when she was breast-feeding their son. She ended up extremely ill in the hospital because the infection got so bad. People used to die frequently of infection before antibiotics were developed. 

LP, taking an antibiotic when you have a serious infection is not an example of overuse. The problem is when people demand it for a cold, for example, not realizing that it doesn't work on viruses. And overuse of hand and home cleaners, as PF said. 

There's a lot more awareness of the resistance problem now, so doctors are usually reluctant to prescribe them when they're not needed. 

Take care


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone. I will be a good girl and take my medicine!


----------



## Just Cooking

2 thumbs up for* PF* and *GG*....   

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone. I will be a good girl and take my medicine! [emoji2]


Yay!


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> 2 thumbs up for* PF* and *GG*....
> 
> Ross


[emoji813]


----------



## Farmer Jon

Camping out in the mother in laws driveway in southeastern Kentucky. We are expecting torrential down pours this evening. I expect we will loose power. I got everything ready to go. Flashlights, camper battery all charged up, tank full of water and plenty of propane for hot water and cooking.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Jon, I hope all is well for you. I am glad you are so prepared!


----------



## Just Cooking

Be safe, Jon...    

Ross


----------



## rodentraiser

I am getting ready for my 2nd visit to the dentist in two days. 

I'm transitioning from Medicaid to Medicare and right now, the two overlap. But my Medicaid ends on June 30th and the Medicare won't cover dental. So what happens? The back of one of my molars falls out.

So I plead and bleed and my dentist gets me an appointment last week and then all she did was check the molar and say, yeah, we can do that. So then my "real" appointment was yesterday. But the dentist came in and started fiddling with my front teeth, then told me I was done and walked out. Said they're going to do the molar "next time". 

I told them there IS no next time - I only have one week left to be covered for this. So they squeezed me in for a third time and today I think I might finally get my molar fixed. 

Sheesh!


----------



## Addie

skilletlicker said:


> Sent e-mail to both senators from Tennessee. Explained my views on the Senate health care "bill," and strongly requested they vote in the best interests of the American people.



I know how my Senators are going to vote. They are both Democrats.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Over use of antibiotics.  Our normal skin flora (bacteria) has become resistant and invasive.



I am so glad I let my kids eat dirt. They discovered very quickly it didn't taste like the chocolate cake sitting in the fridge waiting for supper. When one got a cold, they all got it. And no antibiotics for it. Cough syrup just before bed. So they could get at least a couple of hours sleep before the cough woke them up. Runny noses? A small packet of tissues to keep in their pockets. Most of the time they got one or two child size aspirin for any aches or pains. No antibiotics there either. Or for any cuts that required sutures. They were all strong enough to fight off any impending infection. And their doctor wisely knew that.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Addie said:


> I am so glad I let my kids eat dirt. They discovered very quickly it didn't taste like the chocolate cake sitting in the fridge waiting for supper. When one got a cold, they all got it. And no antibiotics for it. Cough syrup just before bed. So they could get at least a couple of hours sleep before the cough woke them up. Runny noses? A small packet of tissues to keep in their pockets. Most of the time they got one or two child size aspirin for any aches or pains. No antibiotics there either. Or for any cuts that required sutures. They were all strong enough to fight off any impending infection. And their doctor wisely knew that.


Agreed. My farm kids are in everything. I think Thats what helped Jasper get over his allergies so quickly.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Agreed. My farm kids are in everything. I think Thats what helped Jasper get over his allergies so quickly.



I still say a kiss on the booboo does wonders for little hurts. All better. Get back outside and play. I am busy.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay, I just got back from my morning IV therapy and I have been put back on oral antibiotics for both infections for another week. 

My only problem is I still can't get a normal shoe on my right foot and since there are still cracks in my heels they don't want me wearing slings or slip-ons which could allow dirt, etc. to get in. But the only place I really need to go is to the vet with Violet and I have no problems wearing slippers there LOL! I wear them in the house so that is taken care of.

I am getting ready to empty out the spare fridge (that I never wanted to bring here in the first place) so that we can set up the new pantry that arrived yesterday in the kitchen. What will happen to the fridge I don't know, but for now it will be set up in the great room just outside the kitchen and be used for beverages, and produce.

Once the pantry is up I can finally empty a bunch of kitchen boxes. The only thing I will be waiting for now is the spice pantry which will arrive on July 4th. 

I can't wait to have a full functioning kitchen. We will be going stove hunting this week as there will be Canada Day sales. I know exactly what I want, it is just seeking out the best deal.


----------



## taxlady

Glad you are done with IV antibiotics for now. I was just wondering about the sling backs, what if you wore socks or stockings with them?


----------



## LPBeier

I have a problem with socks - my feet sweat and swell in them. But I have some little flesh colored ones that just cover the toes and heels that I forgot about. 

We are also going to look for some open toe, closed heel sandals in a large size. Walmart and Pay-Less have had them in the past. The best ones are elastic across the top.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I have a problem with socks - my feet sweat and swell in them. But I have some little flesh colored ones that just cover the toes and heels that I forgot about.
> 
> We are also going to look for some open toe, closed heel sandals in a large size. Walmart and Pay-Less have had them in the past. The best ones are elastic across the top.


Closed heels sounds great. I used to have cracked heels all the time. I now wear closed shoes all the time, even at home, because I'm afraid of breaking toes. The cracks are all gone, not even a hint of heel cracking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

First night back to work after vacation kicked my behind last night. I'm hoping the sleep I got today will be enough for round 2 tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> First night back to work after vacation kicked my behind last night. I'm hoping the sleep I got today will be enough for round 2 tonight.



I have faith in you. I always worked the second or third shift when I didn't work in an office. The pay was better and the folks more friendlier. And having kids at home, day work was almost out of the question.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Setting in the bedroom a/c hiding from the heat this evening.  Tomorrow morning I'll be painting the interior doors of our place, then making some Mason Bee houses for the orchard.

Then I'll hide in the bedroom watching movies tomorrow until evening when I may throw something on the grill.

I've skimmed through this thread and am also wishing the best for those of you going through hard times recently.  My own problems seem very small in comparison.  I wish you all well.


----------



## Cheryl J

Vinylhanger said:


> Setting in the bedroom a/c hiding from the heat this evening. Tomorrow morning I'll be painting the interior doors of our place, then making some Mason Bee houses for the orchard.
> 
> Then I'll hide in the bedroom watching movies tomorrow until evening when I may throw something on the grill.
> 
> I've skimmed through this thread and am *also wishing the best for those of you going through hard times recently. My own problems seem very small in comparison. I wish you all well.*


 
+1, Vinylhanger.  Well said.  Hoping you get some relief from the heat and get a day off soon.


----------



## caseydog

Vinylhanger said:


> Setting in the bedroom a/c hiding from the heat this evening.  Tomorrow morning I'll be painting the interior doors of our place, then making some Mason Bee houses for the orchard.
> 
> Then I'll hide in the bedroom watching movies tomorrow until evening when I may throw something on the grill.
> 
> I've skimmed through this thread and am also wishing the best for those of you going through hard times recently.  My own problems seem very small in comparison.  I wish you all well.



We had a cold front come through last night and dump a lot of rain. The Trinity River Basin is 99.4-percent full. The lake we get our water from is part of the Trinity. Statewide, we are at 86-percent. West Texas is really low. 

Texas only has two natural lakes, and one is arguably a bay off of the Gulf of Mexico. So, keeping our network of man-made lakes full is always a worry in the summer. This full in June is excellent. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am eating stuff I'm not supposed to and enjoying it.  Thought I would stop in during my 15 minute break and see how things are going.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Thought I would stop in during my 15 minute break and see how things are going.


What's the verdict? Are we behaving ourselves good, Mom? Can we have ice cream? Please? Pleeeeeeeeease??? 







Hope work is treating you kindly tonight.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am eating stuff I'm not supposed to and enjoying it.  Thought I would stop in during my 15 minute break and see how things are going.



Well, your break is long over, but I am glad you stopped in.

We were moving furniture tonight to get the spare fridge out of the kitchen to make room for my first of two pantries. This one is 6 ft tall and will hold my bigger food items like all my different flours, sugar, and other baking goods. There will be a shelf for the fur-kids' food and treats, extra bowls and Violet's medicine. I will also be putting small appliances like the mini-chopper, immersion blender and all the Kitchen-Aid attachments. 







The second pantry will be my spice cupboard (yes, I have enough to fill a small pantry) and it has extra shelves in the doors. This one is only 42" tall and will fit nicely under the pass-through.






So everything has been moved and we will be ready to build the first one in the morning. The second arrives on July 4th. Our area rug comes on this coming Tuesday. The place is starting to look like home!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> What's the verdict? Are we behaving ourselves good, Mom? Can we have ice cream? Please? Pleeeeeeeeease???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope work is treating you kindly tonight.



Yes, you may have ice cream...

Work is still kicking my behind or maybe it's the new admit.  Severe Dementia, he needs a different setting, like a locked unit.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Well, your break is long over, but I am glad you stopped in.
> 
> We were moving furniture tonight to get the spare fridge out of the kitchen to make room for my first of two pantries. This one is 6 ft tall and will hold my bigger food items like all my different flours, sugar, and other baking goods. There will be a shelf for the fur-kids' food and treats, extra bowls and Violet's medicine. I will also be putting small appliances like the mini-chopper, immersion blender and all the Kitchen-Aid attachments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second pantry will be my spice cupboard (yes, I have enough to fill a small pantry) and it has extra shelves in the doors. This one is only 42" tall and will fit nicely under the pass-through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everything has been moved and we will be ready to build the first one in the morning. The second arrives on July 4th. Our area rug comes on this coming Tuesday. The place is starting to look like home!



I have a cabinet similar to yours. Only I have four doors and no shelves on the doors. But I love it anyway. Surprisingly, it holds a lot. I have had it now for quite awhile. One shelf holds all the can goods. I was very concerned about the possibility of the shelf bowing under all that weight of can goods. Nope! The shelves are sturdy and are holding up very nicely. No bowing at all. And they are adjustable. 

Enjoy your new cabinet. I know I am enjoying mine immensely. Think of all the wonderful ingredients you can put in there for a fantastic meal.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I still say a kiss on the booboo does wonders for little hurts. All better. Get back outside and play. I am busy.



I can remember my grandmother telling me that a lot during the summers I would spend at her house.


----------



## GotGarlic

I am heading to the dollar store to look for some milk-crate type containers to organize the food in MY NEW FREEZER! I'm so excited to have this much space for preserved goods! So much easier than canning, although I still do some of that. But I would rather freeze garden vegetables now and then process them in the fall when it's not so hot. 

This is just the stuff from the old small freezer that we're going to sell. I have two more - one in the kitchen fridge and one in the extra fridge. Can't wait to have this stuff organized.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, you may have ice cream...
> 
> Work is still kicking my behind or maybe it's the new admit.  Severe Dementia, he needs a different setting, like a locked unit.



I know that when my Mom was in rehab for the aneurysm, they had a special bracelet for so at first because shed kept trying to go out the door when she wasn't supposed to.  Luckily, she only needed something like that for about the first 2 to 3 weeks.  Does your facility have something like that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> I know that when my Mom was in rehab for the aneurysm, they had a special bracelet for so at first because shed kept trying to go out the door when she wasn't supposed to.  Luckily, she only needed something like that for about the first 2 to 3 weeks.  Does your facility have something like that?



Yes and he removes it.  The wandering and exit seeking is not too bad, but he is very physically aggressive when he is redirected out of others rooms and away from destroying property.  I spent last night getting all the electrical cords for the computer and phone system plugged back into the correct place. He objected to my trying to fix it, came around the desk at me with his cane and the three hole punch.  My unit doesn't have the resources for this type of behavior.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes and he removes it.  The wandering and exit seeking is not too bad, but he is very physically aggressive when he is redirected out of others rooms and away from destroying property.  I spent last night getting all the electrical cords for the computer and phone system plugged back into the correct place. He objected to my trying to fix it, came around the desk at me with his cane and the three hole punch.  My unit doesn't have the resources for this type of behavior.


That sounds scary, PF. I hope you're able to get the resources you need to deal with him and keep everyone safe.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF))), yeah that's a bit much for you to have to deal with. You can't even fight back because you don't want to hurt him.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I am heading to the dollar store to look for some milk-crate type containers to organize the food in MY NEW FREEZER! I'm so excited to have this much space for preserved goods! So much easier than canning, although I still do some of that. But I would rather freeze garden vegetables now and then process them in the fall when it's not so hot.
> 
> This is just the stuff from the old small freezer that we're going to sell. I have two more - one in the kitchen fridge and one in the extra fridge. Can't wait to have this stuff organized.
> View attachment 27127


Progress! The stuff in the drawer is stock fixings. Lots to do!


----------



## taxlady

Nice freezer GG. I really prefer uprights. You can't really pack them as tight, but you can find stuff.

We are recuperating from grocery shopping. The shopping only takes a little energy. It's schlepping the groceries from the underground garage to our condo and then up from the basement into the kitchen that really knocks it out of us.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Nice freezer GG. I really prefer uprights. You can't really pack them as tight, but you can find stuff.



Thanks! That's why I got one. I've heard many horror stories about chest freezers. I just want to be able to get to my stuff without having to take out half the other stuff first. I also have a wire hanging basket that was in the sunroom serving no purpose  that I'm going to put in there, too.


----------



## Andy M.

My freezer looks like your but with fewer bins.  Are you organized enough to have each bin contain only one type of food such as chicken or ground beef, etc?


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> My freezer looks like your but with fewer bins.  Are you organized enough to have each bin contain only one type of food such as chicken or ground beef, etc?


I have all the meats, poultry and seafood in one bin, then bins for veggies, baked goods, condiments and sauces, etc. It's new so we'll see how it goes [emoji2]


----------



## Cheryl J

Very nice new freezer, *GG*.  *LB*, I love that freestanding pantry!  Wish I had room for one. 

--------------------------

Settling up last minute planning here for a trip up to NoCal (El Dorado County) with my daughter and 3 grandsons, ages 4, 6, and 8.  We're leaving early Tuesday morning. Some of it will be spent helping to settle my late aunt and uncle's estate, the rest of the time we'll be playing.  Can't wait to get out of this desert heat and up into the forests, rivers, and mountains.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, you may have ice cream...
> 
> Work is still kicking my behind or maybe it's the new admit.*  Severe Dementia, he needs a different setting, like a locked unit.*





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes and he removes it.  The wandering and exit seeking is not too bad, but he is very physically aggressive when he is redirected out of others rooms and away from destroying property.  I spent last night getting all the electrical cords for the computer and phone system plugged back into the correct place. *He objected to my trying to fix it, came around the desk at me with his cane and the three hole punch.  My unit doesn't have the resources for this type of behavior.*



It sounds like you're describing my father many years ago PF. Be very careful, as the only thing that stopped him was a spiral fracture of his leg as he took a swing trying his best to kill a nurse. This curse of dementia is hell on earth for everyone it touches. Above all.....stay safe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *PF*, that sounds like a scary situation. Stay safe...and carry a baseball bat.

*GG*, I showed your freezer organization to Himself. His only words were "a little OCD there?"  Hmm, you never impressed me that way. You can make your own judgement call on that one. 

*Cheryl*, have a safe trip up and back. Hope you have plenty of time for fun mixed in with the estate stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> I can remember my grandmother telling me that a lot during the summers I would spend at her house.



And was your booboo all better as you ran back out to play? Of course it was. Mothers, grandmothers and even Daddies kisses have magic for booboos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Management had removed the resident to the Alzheimer's Unit before I got to work. Best place for him, the staff is trained in Dementia care and the other residents are not scared of him like my "With It' residents are.  The unit is safer with not as many things that can be picked up and thrown or used as a weapon.  My nurses station is right on the hall, total access for anyone.  Over there the nurses station has a door to keep the residents out.  Apparently he is still able to cause quite the ruckus over there.


----------



## Addie

PF, my first husband had throat cancer along with early onset of Alzheimer's. When I would go to see him, he didn't know me and would become violent toward me. I would have to have a male nurse in the room with me. Toward the end, I had to stop going to the hospital. It became to difficult for me. And for the kids.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Management had removed the resident to the Alzheimer's Unit before I got to work...


It sounds like it will be a better place for him, *PF*. It's good to know that you and your aware residents can relax. It's a shame that people have to suffer from such a debilitating condition. I feel bad for the families and friends of those patients, and thank the lord they have wonderful angels like you and all medical personnel to help them since they can't help themselves.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> It sounds like it will be a better place for him, *PF*. It's good to know that you and your aware residents can relax. It's a shame that people have to suffer from such a debilitating condition. I feel bad for the families and friends of those patients, and thank the lord they have wonderful angels like you and all medical personnel to help them since they can't help themselves.



I hate Alzheimer's it steals some very nice people and turns them into monsters.  Not all Alzheimer's victims are aggressive, but they all have those times when they can make you crazy with the repetitive things they do. Many are sweet, loving, cute and funny.  I got a smile/laugh out of one of our people I didn't know could still discern humor, let alone conversation.  She was laughing about me spilling her peanut butter sandwich on the floor.  It was gone the next instant, but I did hear it and see the smile.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Management had removed the resident to the Alzheimer's Unit before I got to work. Best place for him, the staff is trained in Dementia care and the other residents are not scared of him like my "With It' residents are.  The unit is safer with not as many things that can be picked up and thrown or used as a weapon.  My nurses station is right on the hall, total access for anyone.  Over there the nurses station has a door to keep the residents out.  Apparently he is still able to cause quite the ruckus over there.


I'm glad that worked out well. Such a very sad and horrible disease.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, I showed your freezer organization to Himself. His only words were "a little OCD there?"  Hmm, you never impressed me that way. You can make your own judgement call on that one.



Hey, when I can find what I want without unpacking half the freezer first, my stress level is lower, which makes me happier, so if it's a touch OCD, I can live with that


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, when I can find what I want without unpacking half the freezer first, my stress level is lower, which makes me happier, so if it's a touch OCD, I can live with that



If OCD is another way to say "organized", there's nothing wrong with that. It beats standing in front of the freezer with the door open trying to find where you put tonight's dinner.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> PF, my first husband had throat cancer along with early onset of Alzheimer's. When I would go to see him, he didn't know me and would become violent toward me. I would have to have a male nurse in the room with me. Toward the end, I had to stop going to the hospital. It became to difficult for me. And for the kids.


So sorry, Addie. Was that the English one?


----------



## Mad Cook

Andy M. said:


> If OCD is another way to say "organized", there's nothing wrong with that. It beats standing in front of the freezer with the door open trying to find where you put tonight's dinner.


"OCD" is a very over-used and inaccurately used expression. It has a clinical definition and doesn't just mean fussy


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> If OCD is another way to say "organized", there's nothing wrong with that. It beats standing in front of the freezer with the door open trying to find where you put tonight's dinner.


Sometimes I think disorganized people call organized people OCD as a way of saying I'm normal but you have an unhealthy disorder! [emoji38]

Not referring to Himself, of course, as I don't know how organized he is. But I'll tell you, since I quit work and don't have a regular schedule, the bullet journal system has been a life-saver for reminding me of the things I want to do. People marvel at how organized I am. I spent the my last few working years mostly project-managing a very large, expensive high-profile website redesign. I had to be well-organized. 

This is an example of my blank weekly bullet journal page. I love sitting down once a week to plan the week think about what I want to accomplish. If I don't get something done, it's gets migrated to the next week. The system can be infinitely personalized. 

In case anyone is interested in more details: https://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelwmiller/how-to-start-a-bullet-journal


----------



## Just Cooking

Meeting tonight with a small group of classmates to plan a 60th reunion of the 1957 class of Pacific Grove High School..

I intend to participate in a round of fibs about how successful and wonderful life has been since graduating 60 years ago..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> *Sometimes I think disorganized people call organized people OCD as a way of saying I'm normal but you have an unhealthy disorder!* [emoji38]



I get this all the time.  I like my workspace organized and neat, but am labelled OCD.  It all goes to heck when I get home.


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes and he removes it.  The wandering and exit seeking is not too bad, but he is very physically aggressive when he is redirected out of others rooms and away from destroying property.  I spent last night getting all the electrical cords for the computer and phone system plugged back into the correct place. He objected to my trying to fix it, came around the desk at me with his cane and the three hole punch.  My unit doesn't have the resources for this type of behavior.



OMG - that is quite scary.  Does your facility have a locked unit?  Hopefully you can get it figured out and maybe transferred to an appropriate unit.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Sometimes I think disorganized people call organized people OCD as a way of saying I'm normal but you have an unhealthy disorder! [emoji38]



I have OCD and can be one of the most disorganized people around. However, when I am in one of those disorganized states (like with the move), I am totally disoriented and panicky and need to find just one piece that will fit together to make it right. It seems I need chaos to be able to find order in it.

At the moment I have a writing deadline, Violet is in one of her "I want to be at the dog park I don't care how hot it is or that I do nothing but lay at your feet which I could do in the nice air-conditioned suite" moods, I really want to get my living room uncleared of boxes and I desperately need to clean out the fridge. OCD is working overtime.


----------



## Chef Munky

Checking in.

I'm able to drop in daily for a quick visit and read a few posts. That's about it.One of these days I'll have time to actually reply on a few topics.

Quick update:

Mr.Munky has been doing well. Better sense Nurse Badger's friendly reminder a whap on his good hand with the tip of a pencil, to remind him NOT to use that hand until the sprain heals up. He's terrified of an eraser tip now. LOL!!!!  Whatever works right?....

My crazy lady neighbor is back....The answer is still no.

Ah well, time to get the Mr up. It's O/T today.
Where did the weekend go?

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

Good to see you *Munky*! Glad things are going fairly well. I will have to find and catch up on the crazy neighbour.

BTW, your little Monkey has settled into her new digs fairly well. She has decided going out into the "big world" (the fairly quiet street we live on) is too scary, even with harness and leash so she is content to watch from the confines of "her" balcony! She will sit for an hour, then come in and curl up on any bed (ours, Violet's, the back of my recliner), that isn't hers!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi *Munky*. Glad to hear you're keeping your DH in line. Wishing him (and you) continuing good health.

****************************

I was doing what I usually do this time of year - listening to baseball. Tough game - the Indians were losing by four runs before they had even come up to bat. It went from bad (4-1 at the end of one inning) to worse (9-2 in the middle of the fourth inning). By the end of the 2nd inning I was considering not cooking and heading out to eat, but it was already coming up on 8:00PM and places near us close early. Shortly after that, the fun began. Between the second half of the 4th inning and the end of the 8th inning, the Indians scored 13 runs. 13! They ended up winning 15-9.

Glad we stayed home.  And a Tip of the Hat to Andy and his team, the Red Sox, for beating the Twins. Thanks to them, we're back in first place.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Good to see you *Munky*! Glad things are going fairly well. I will have to find and catch up on the crazy neighbour.
> 
> BTW, your little Monkey has settled into her new digs fairly well. She has decided going out into the "big world" (the fairly quiet street we live on) is too scary, even with harness and leash so she is content to watch from the confines of "her" balcony! She will sit for an hour, then come in and curl up on any bed (ours, Violet's, the back of my recliner), that isn't hers!



Hiya LP 
Thanks for noticin' me.No need to throw me a parade (Eeyore) 

To save you some time. Crazy lady was driving me into hibernation. Seriously. I did one good deed for them, it then turned into a twisted I.O.U. They started expecting me and my sons to be their caretaker.
They had to learn a new word "NO!." 

As for my Lil Monkey, this time next year she will be used to her new home. I can see her now strutting around with her tail in the air. Telling the other cats "It's Munky to you!" Any adopted cat of mine will have a little sassy attitude.It's what makes us unique. 

All the best.

Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hiya, Munky!   Good to see you again.  Glad to hear the Mister is coming along pretty well.  Ugh....sorry to hear the neighbors are still trying to give you grief.  

I'm all packed for a week's vacation up to NoCal (El Dorado County), my daughter should be here within 1/2 hour or so to pick me up.  Yay! I so need to get out of this hot desert town and get up to the mountains, lakes and rivers. 

Take care, and best wishes for continued progress for Mr. Munky!


----------



## GotGarlic

Hey, Munky, nice to see you! Ditto what Cheryl said, although I don't get to go to the mountains  [emoji38]

I'm making mango salsa to take to my book club meeting tonight. Adding in jicama and cucumber.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Hiya, Munky!   Good to see you again.  Glad to hear the Mister is coming along pretty well.  Ugh....sorry to hear the neighbors are still trying to give you grief.
> 
> I'm all packed for a week's vacation up to NoCal (El Dorado County), my daughter should be here within 1/2 hour or so to pick me up.  Yay! I so need to get out of this hot desert town and get up to the mountains, lakes and rivers.
> 
> Take care, and best wishes for continued progress for Mr. Munky!



Hiya and bye-ya...

Have a great trip. I'll wave to you as you pass by.
My sister tells me the nights have been chilly.Take a jacket...

Were off today. I was bad at Michael's yesterday.Bought some beautiful yarn to play with. Just broke out my Schacht loom.Getting it all set up.
The hard part is deciding what to weave.

I'll save LP's Monkey a ball of yarn. Hope she likes wool.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Mad Cook said:


> So sorry, Addie. Was that the English one?



Yes it was. It is such a hideous disease for a family to go through. The patient is not the only one who suffers. Pirate often talks about his father. And Spike will often talk about visiting his father in the hospital. He comments on his cancer more than the Alzheimer. When he does talk about that, it is often about the funny things he says and does. Unfortunately, all three of his kids were old enough to see him go through it from beginning to end. All I could do is just be there for him. I am just happy he was gone when his only daughter was murdered.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Yes it was. It is such a hideous disease for a family to go through. The patient is not the only one who suffers. Pirate often talks about his father. And Spike will often talk about visiting his father in the hospital. He comments on his cancer more than the Alzheimer. When he does talk about that, it is often about the funny things he says and does. Unfortunately, all three of his kids were old enough to see him go through it from beginning to end. All I could do is just be there for him. I am just happy he was gone when his only daughter was murdered.


 
My brother, only sibling was just diagnosed with stage four esophageal cancer about 3 months ago.  He is 47 years old.  They aren't giving us any hope. You are right, it's very tough.  My mother is losing it, she is just outright going wacky.  My dad doesn't say much but I'm sure he is letting it eat up his insides, I'm more like him than my mom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sorry to hear this, Merlot. My best wishes and thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## Merlot

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, Merlot. My best wishes and thoughts go out to you and your family.


 
Thank you so much PF, your kindness is appreciated.   It's not in our hands now, they gave him a year but we all know that something could happen and he could be gone tomorrow or he could live well into his 80's.  Life... never know what you are going to get.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, Merlot. My best wishes and thoughts go out to you and your family.


What *PF* said, *Merlot*. I'll keep your brother and family in m prayers.


----------



## Merlot

Cooking Goddess said:


> What *PF* said, *Merlot*. I'll keep your brother and family in m prayers.


Thank you, much appreciated


----------



## Farmer Jon

Merlot said:


> My brother, only sibling was just diagnosed with stage four esophageal cancer about 3 months ago.  He is 47 years old.  They aren't giving us any hope. You are right, it's very tough.  My mother is losing it, she is just outright going wacky.  My dad doesn't say much but I'm sure he is letting it eat up his insides, I'm more like him than my mom.


I understand how you feel. A very close friend of mine was just diagnosed with lung cancer. They give him 5 to 10 years. Hes shutting everyone out and refusing treatment. He won't even use a nebulizer. Oh and he has informed us that he will not stop smoking. The only people who know of his condition is my wife a I and his girlfriend. He just turned 40. We want to help him cope but he just gets mad.


----------



## Merlot

Oh bless his heart.  I hope he changes his mind.  With my brother they did say his mass is too close to his heart and they refused to try to cut it out.  Your friend may have a stronger chance of survival.
I have done a lot of reading on foods for cancer and tried to get my brother to drink lemon water in the morning.  I bought him a huge bag of lemons and a squeezer.  Then I read about black raspberries and esophagus cancer.... he has a bush in his yard.... he is refusing to try either one!  Heck I would take him fresh smoothies everyday If he would drink them but he won't.  He is the meat and potatoes kid, I am the foodie of the family.  
I'm not completely dumb, I know that lemons and black raspberries are going to cure him but hey anything is worth a try, right??!?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Thats what I say but Hes stubborn. At least he could take his meds. But he says it's his fault he has it because hes been smoking 25 years and hes not about to quit now. Worst of it is he wont tell anyone. I keep having  to make excuses with our other friends. They know its bull because everyone has seen him use his rescue inhaler.


----------



## Merlot

Maybe he is just following the stages of grief,  he may turn around!  I sure hope so


----------



## Farmer Jon

I'm sure he will once it sinks in. He just got the diagnosis a week or so ago.


----------



## GotGarlic

Merlot said:


> My brother, only sibling was just diagnosed with stage four esophageal cancer about 3 months ago.  He is 47 years old.  They aren't giving us any hope. You are right, it's very tough.  My mother is losing it, she is just outright going wacky.  My dad doesn't say much but I'm sure he is letting it eat up his insides, I'm more like him than my mom.



I'm sorry, Merlot. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> I'll save LP's Monkey a ball of yarn. Hope she likes wool.
> 
> Munky.



Please, no yarn, wool or otherwise! If another ball enters this house (whether for me or Monkey) I am afraid TB will throw me and all the yarn out to sleep on it in the dog park!


----------



## Merlot

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry, Merlot. Best wishes to you and your family.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> Please, no yarn, wool or otherwise! If another ball enters this house (whether for me or Monkey) I am afraid TB will throw me and all the yarn out to sleep on it in the dog park!



Like that's a bad thing? 
At least you'll both be sharing a nice soft bed.

O/T today. Then to the bank. Mr. Munk and I bought our youngest son a newer car that will be here this weekend.
My car has to go.I'm seriously going to miss my beauty.I've had her forever. We grew old together.Love that red color.They even had car clubs for that model. Go figure. Maybe I'll just hide her in the back yard.
If you click on the pic that's my baby! Except mine has better rims.


Lincoln Mark VIII LSC (1996)


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Merlot said:


> My brother, only sibling was just diagnosed with stage four esophageal cancer about 3 months ago.  He is 47 years old.  They aren't giving us any hope. You are right, it's very tough.  My mother is losing it, she is just outright going wacky.  My dad doesn't say much but I'm sure he is letting it eat up his insides, I'm more like him than my mom.



So sorry to hear that. He's too young.
Wishing you and your family all the the best in your most troubling time.
Keep the faith. Were all here if you need to vent.

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

*Merlot*, so sorry to hear this news. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family!

*Munky*, Ya, a nice soft bed in the middle of a bathroom used by all the dogs in the neighbourhood!


----------



## Merlot

Chef Munky said:


> So sorry to hear that. He's too young.
> Wishing you and your family all the the best in your most troubling time.
> Keep the faith. Were all here if you need to vent.
> 
> Munky.



Thank you for your kindness!  
Out of curiosity, when you say O/T for your husband, do you mean occupational therapy?


----------



## Merlot

LPBeier said:


> *Merlot*, so sorry to hear this news. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family!
> 
> *Munky*, Ya, a nice soft bed in the middle of a bathroom used by all the dogs in the neighbourhood!


Thank you very much, it means a lot!


----------



## Chef Munky

Merlot said:


> Thank you for your kindness!
> Out of curiosity, when you say O/T for your husband, do you mean occupational therapy?



You're welcome. I truly understand what your going through.
I've lost my last youngest brother not long ago he was only 48. That after we just lost Mom to Dementia.

Yes O/T is Occupational Therapy. Plus others that he attends. Were on the road a lot. It's ok, it's paying off.
Mr. Munk is recuperating from a stroke he suffered after he had bypass surgery. He's been doing great. It's been a tough road at times. He's doing it. I'm very proud of how far he's come.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> *Merlot*, so sorry to hear this news. Sending thoughts and prayers to you and your family!
> 
> *Munky*, Ya, a nice soft bed in the middle of a bathroom used by all the dogs in the neighbourhood!



LP...

That's called Adventure Sleeping...

Luv ya's...Lol!

Munky.


----------



## Merlot

Munky,  Im so sorry for the loss of your brother and momma.  Life is hard!

I asked about OT because that is what I do 
Edited 3 times because my phone hates me :/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> I understand how you feel. A very close friend of mine was just diagnosed with lung cancer. They give him 5 to 10 years. Hes shutting everyone out and refusing treatment. He won't even use a nebulizer. Oh and he has informed us that he will not stop smoking. The only people who know of his condition is my wife a I and his girlfriend. He just turned 40. We want to help him cope but he just gets mad.



Your friend is just not ready for others to know and offer help.  He is still in shock from learning himself and still processing the information.  Just let him know you are there to help when he is ready.


----------



## Farmer Jon

This afternoon my son and I went on a mile and a half hike in natural bridge Kentucky. We took the more difficult trail up and easy way down. It was hard but it reminded me how much I enjoyed going on hikes in a Boy Scouts.


----------



## Farmer Jon

More pics.


----------



## medtran49

Farmer Jon said:


> I understand how you feel. A very close friend of mine was just diagnosed with lung cancer. They give him 5 to 10 years. Hes shutting everyone out and refusing treatment. He won't even use a nebulizer. Oh and he has informed us that he will not stop smoking. The only people who know of his condition is my wife a I and his girlfriend. He just turned 40. We want to help him cope but he just gets mad.



I don't  mean to be insensitive,  but are you sure it's  years, lung cancer is generally more like months, especially without treatment.  Both of Craig's  brothers died from it, 1 a current and continuing smoker, and the other just shy of 10 years quitting.  Sorry to say, but neither of them lasted more than 6 months after diagnosis, even the 1 that chose to treat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*medtran*, all cases are different. My Dad was diagnosed with lung cancer when he was in his early 70s. The doctors removed 1/2 half of a lung and Dad continued on for another 4 years. He had been a smoker from age 14 until they found the cancer. Ultimately, it was liver cancer that got him in the end.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice photos, *Farmer Jon*! Himself and I spent a day at Natural Bridge a while ago. We enjoyed our time there.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Just sitting on the back patio watching the dog run around.  Life is good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wishing I was sitting in the yard with Jethro Leroy Dog and howling at trains.  It is so much fun.


----------



## medtran49

Cooking Goddess said:


> *medtran*, all cases are different. My Dad was diagnosed with lung cancer when he was in his early 70s. The doctors removed 1/2 half of a lung and Dad continued on for another 4 years. He had been a smoker from age 14 until they found the cancer. Ultimately, it was liver cancer that got him in the end.



*CG:  *I realize all cases are different.  I see all kinds of medical problems every day I work.  Lung cancer survival rates are not good.  General 5-year survival rates are below 50% for Stage I non-small cell cancer, and below 35% for small cell cancer, and go down drastically depending on how advanced the cancer is when found.  Your dad was lucky to live so long and he did have treatment, i.e. surgical, so it must not have been too advanced when found.  And was it really liver cancer or lung cancer that had metastasized to the liver?  If left untreated, it won't be years.  And if they aren't offering surgery, that's not good.  

When patients hear the words "you have cancer," their minds tend to flip out and the vast majority don't comprehend what the healthcare provider is telling them.  I went to doc visits with my oldest BIL, he didn't even realize what the doctor was saying and how advanced it was even a couple of weeks after his diagnosis, and he was a very intelligent man.  Same with my mother when she was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer.  I told her to make another appointment for a week or 2, and take 1 of her friends with her to the doctor, as well as have him call me (I lived over 1000 miles away).  Same thing with patients that got a cancer diagnosis when I was still working in office.  We always suggested they bring someone with them to the next office visit.  

*Farmer Jon*:  Somebody really needs to have a heart to heart with your friend and get the facts.  My 1 BIL didn't want treatment either because he had seen Craig's other brother go through chemo.  But, as he started to get really, really bad, he decided he wanted to try chemo after all.  By then though it was far, far too late, he passed away less than 2 weeks later.  His girlfriend (a nurse) and I had both told him when he was diagnosed that he needed to be sure about refusing treatment because if he waited it would be too late, we told him that repeatedly at first.  In his case though, I found out when I started going with him to doc appointments that it really didn't matter, chemo would have just made him miserable and _maybe_ given him a couple more months.  

Regardless, your friend is, at some point, going to be dependent on his girlfriend, you, your wife, his family if he has any, and/or paid caregivers, so it does concern and affect more than just him whether he likes it or not, and somebody is going to have to give him some tough love after he gets over the initial shock and has time to process.


----------



## Just Cooking

We each have our thoughts on how to handle cancer..

When my wife was told that she had inoperable cancer she told her doctor that she did not want treatment, that she would accept her fate.. Our daughter had recently had a second baby boy. Her doctor told my wife that if she would accept treatment, she "might" live to see Christmas with her family (this was in September).. She took a series of chemo treatments.. The effect that chemo had on her was that she became unable to eat.. She lost all interest in life, didn't want her grandchildren to see her.. Long story short, she starved to death, in and out of a coma until Christmas day.. She asked me what day it was and I told her that she made it to Christmas.. We told each other goodbye and she closed her eyes and shut down.. It took her 3 days to pass.. She made it to Christmas, but at what cost to a vibrant wife, mother and grandmother??

My point, if any, is that we each must decide how to handle the situation and loved ones must respect that decision.. 

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wishing I was sitting in the yard with Jethro Leroy Dog and howling at trains.  It is so much fun.



That does sound like fun! That's why I love going to the dog park - animals seem to come up with the best games! The only one I am not so fond of is when the pups (and there are a lot of them of all shapes and sizes) play "Hide behind LP's nice long flowing skirts and play WWE!" 

I know, stop wearing the long flowing skirts! 

*****

I am working on getting the last boxes out of the great room so we can actually see how great it is!


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> You're welcome. I truly understand what your going through.
> I've lost my last youngest brother not long ago he was only 48. That after we just lost Mom to Dementia.
> 
> Yes O/T is Occupational Therapy. Plus others that he attends. Were on the road a lot. It's ok, it's paying off.
> Mr. Munk is recuperating from a stroke he suffered after he had bypass surgery. He's been doing great. *It's been a tough road at times*. He's doing it. I'm very proud of how far he's come.
> 
> Munky.



Yup, we all went along on that trip with the both of you. If prayers are said to work, you and Mr. Munk are certainly the recipient of many of them. Prayers, your tenacity and his determination to overcome certainly brought wonders for the two of you. 

I have to admit, we all laughed when you went after that nurse. It was because of you that he got the very best care. "Don't mess with Mrs. Munky!"


----------



## caseydog

I got the call I've been waiting on for the last week. They need me to fly to NYC tomorrow. I have some cars to shoot (a few sweet ones in the mix) over the next few days up there. 

Then, here comes the whammy I didn't see coming -- next stop, Los Angeles. Let's toss in San Diego and Oakland while we're at it. 

I just got the parts and repaired my new Treager, too. I can't use it till I get back. 

BTW, I'll probably be flying from NY to LA on the 4th. I'll go for a late flight. I've done it before, and you see fireworks shows everywhere from 30K up.  

CD


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds Awesome, *CD*! Have a safe flight. I have watched fireworks from a sailboat but never from the air.

*Munky*, I wasn't around for your tough time but know that I continue to pray for you both as you continue on the path.

Our area rug finally arrived and it is everything I hoped for and more. The colours are just right for the room and the pattern is simple but classy. It is very soft and the price was very right! Violet is happy she doesn't have to lay on the floor when Monkey has stolen the living room bed!


----------



## Addie

*LP* Mrs. Munky was really fierce when she was fighting for Mr. Munky and the care he received. That is how she got the title under her name, "Honey Badger". I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of her anger when she is fighting for a loved one.

I love that rug. Now everyone can have warm feet. 

****************************************
My son hooked me up with a survey company. For every thousand points I earn, I get paid $10 in cash. It is sent to my PayPal account. $20 in there already, and I have been doing these surveys for less than a month. They keep me busy and out of trouble. But there are some days I just can't sit at the computer for more than five minutes. Yesterday was one of those days. I was in so much pain, I even considered calling 911 for the ambulance. But I finally was able to get some sleep for at least four hours. Then it was off to Winthrop and they took care of everything. Feeling so much better now. Neuropathy is no fun to deal with. The odd thing is that I only have it in one leg. My bad leg that has the skin graft on it. When I am sleeping, it seems to want to act up and I start kicking the air. Pirate will wake me and make me take my medication to calm the leg down. 

Back to my surveys. Need that easy found money.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, *Addie*, for filling me in. I am glad Mr. Munky had a Honey Badger to fight for him. I had to do that for my Dad many times.

I am glad you like the rug. I might get a smaller version for our foyer


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, *Addie*, for filling me in. I am glad Mr. Munky had a Honey Badger to fight for him. I had to do that for my Dad many times.
> 
> I am glad you like the rug. I might get a smaller version for our foyer



Glad to be of help. A rug for the foyer will be one more place for the your "Babies". 

Yeah, Mrs. Munky is someone you don't want to mess with. I keep meaning to ask her about her wacky neighbors that expected her to jump at their every command.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

We flew a cancer patient home that we have flown before. He was so wiped out by his treatment that he slept the whole way to his home airport. I really felt sorry for him. He has the same thing that took my late wife.


----------



## Addie

Spike as usual, came by with Teddy. We are expecting thunderstorms. Evidently Teddy sensed that and when it came time to leave, he braced his feet on the tile floor and Spike had to drag him out the door. Like most dogs, thunderstorms are not a favorite of his. Finally, once Spike got him out the door and into the hall, he picked him up and put him inside his shirt all the while hugging him. 

Spike told me that when he gets him into the house, Teddy will run up the stairs, jump up on Spike's bed and burrow his way down to the bottom of the bed under the blanket. Then when Spike gets upstairs, he will hold him real close until Teddy knows it is safe to get down and go to his own bed. 

Spike is having a sandwich for his supper. Teddy is having rare roast beef, minus the bread. Poor dog. He is so spoiled.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Souschef said:


> We flew a cancer patient home that we have flown before. He was so wiped out by his treatment that he slept the whole way to his home airport. I really felt sorry for him. He has the same thing that took my late wife.


You must feel both glad with being able to help and yet sad that your first wife went through so much while she was sick. I swear I'm going to start calling you SousAngel.


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> You must feel both glad with being able to help and yet sad that your first wife went through so much while she was sick. I swear I'm going to start calling you SousAngel.



+1 on all of it!


----------



## Addie

Ahh! It is Saturday morning and the house is clean. All I have to do is fold the laundry. I even cleaned the fridge yesterday. Every time I opened the door to the fridge yesterday, I had a nice soapy sponge in hand and would wash off one shelf or some part of the dang machine. I hate cleaning that thing. That method  certainly beats taking everything out and washing it, then putting it back together. 

Pirate is going camping over the holiday weekend. It will be nice to be alone again. And on Tuesday, I am going to sit in my daughter's yard and do nothing. She is having a BBQ. Her son and  his girlfriend went to Chicago for a weeks vacation. They went swimming in the hotel pool. He came back with a horrible rash. It turns out it was the pool. There was not enough clorine in the pool. Sounds like someone was trying to save money of the upkeep of the pool or simply was too lazy to do it right. And this was a big name world famous hotel. 

A few weeks back I was attack by sand fleas from when Spike brought Teddy to the beach. All the bites healed nicely except for the ones on the graft on my leg. I was starting to get nervous. I thought there might be a good chance that I would have to get another graft or at the worst, lose my leg. 

Aha! Silver Sulfadiazine to the rescue. It has been a slow process, but the wound is almost healed completely. And it is not so painful to walk anymore. 

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Chef Munky

Looking for a new house online.

Must haves:

1.) Privacy
2.) Razor wire for fencing 

Asking too much?

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

We are quietly celebrating Canada Day. It's Canada's 150th birthday today. There may be homemade strawberry ice cream later.


----------



## roadfix

Chef Munky said:


> Looking for a new house online.



I do that from time to time....  not that I'm looking for a new house.    I'm always curious about homes for sale in other states I can see myself living in when I retire...   cool summers and mild winters are a must.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We went to 2 grocery stores this AM - got steaks for tomorrow and Tuesday, strawberries, cucumbers, & tomatoes to use throughout the week, some sliced ham, slicing tomatoes for Mom, gelato for Mom, and fried chicken & sweet potato for lunch & supper today.  Going to Walmart and paying bills in town Monday.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Looking for a new house online.
> 
> Must haves:
> 
> 1.) Privacy
> 2.) Razor wire for fencing
> 
> Asking too much?
> 
> Munky.



I can lend you Violet, she is a great patrol dog! Every night we just take her around back instead of the dog park. She checks around our van and the other vehicles there, and the "perimeter". Then when we come back through the underground she has to check every car and inch of the place, ending with TB's car. Any person she sees she sniffs out and if she doesn't know or like them she barks her head off! 



taxlady said:


> We are quietly celebrating Canada Day. It's Canada's 150th birthday today. There may be homemade strawberry ice cream later.



We are quietly celebrating as well by going over to TB's parents' place for a BBQ. I am taking cupcakes with strawberries and whipped cream on them!


----------



## Chef Munky

roadfix said:


> I do that from time to time....  not that I'm looking for a new house.    I'm always curious about homes for sale in other states I can see myself living in when I retire...   cool summers and mild winters are a must.



It is fun to see how the other half lives.
Property taxes must be killing them. Whewww, glad I'm just a lowly commoner.

The one thing that's frustrating when looking online is the (Regulator's)
want you to sign in to an account using your personal phone #.To look at a home? I don't think so. 

No pun intended....
Road Trip! Just ahead....

Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just for kicks, weekly I read the real estate section of one of our local newspapers..

Click on the bottom link for Real Estate.. Then check your bank account to see if you want to buy one of these..  


Carmel Pine Cone, June 30, 2017, Download Manager

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> I can lend you Violet, she is a great patrol dog! Every night we just take her around back instead of the dog park. She checks around our van and the other vehicles there, and the "perimeter". Then when we come back through the underground she has to check every car and inch of the place, ending with TB's car. Any person she sees she sniffs out and if she doesn't know or like them she barks her head off!
> 
> 
> 
> We are quietly celebrating as well by going over to TB's parents' place for a BBQ. I am taking cupcakes with strawberries and whipped cream on them!



Oh, so you have a real dog. 
Our dogs are unusual. Every year at Christmas, Trub our Golden Retriever
uses my dog Sophie who's blind, as the 'Look out' so he can sniff out their presents, and she actually does it!

Now we have a new one. She shiver's, shakes like a quake and whimpers.
We call it cry baby noises.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Looking for a new house online.
> 
> Must haves:
> 
> 1.) Privacy
> 2.) Razor wire for fencing
> 
> Asking too much?
> 
> Munky.



Still getting to you I see.  You have my sympathy. Imagine living here with 39 other residents. I stay away from the first floor from 10:30 a.m. to 4 p.m. Someone is down there getting their mail or doing laundry. Some days it seems like the whole building is down there. What did you get for mail? Junk mail like me? How have you been? I haven't seen you for so long. (I was down there yesterday.) The same questions every day. I feel like I live in a glass bowl some days. 

I like that razor fencing idea. Brilliant! Just make sure it is like those rolls of them they put on top of prison walls.


----------



## Addie

Spike showed up today with not one, but TWO lobsters for me to boil today. I am one happy person. And he brought me a small package of hot dog rolls to go with them. And they were still hard shelled. Of course these two past weeks have been the warmest weeks we have had this spring. So they are a little late shedding.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I be stalling.  I did a grocery run to grab a few on-sale items before the ad flips to next week. I figured I'd load up the freezer (what little space I have) with chicken breasts ($1.69 per pound), pitted cherries ($1.99 per pound), and quick-steamed corn cut from the cob (17 cents per ear if you bought 10 or more - I bought 10). So far I used one of the chicken breasts for supper, and stripped the husks off two corn. I guess I'd better get busy...

Could be busy eating ice cream first, since we need to clean out the almost-empty carton to make room.  Tough job - someone has to do it.


----------



## Addie

CG - Get to work. Never mind. Put your feet up and enjoy that ice cream. There is always tomorrow. 

I was looking at some strange sites that was looking for help. At the end of the job qualifications there was this sentence:

_All qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to *race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, citizenship, disability or protected veteran status.*
_
Did they leave anything out? Whatever happened to just "race, religion or sex"? I need to get out in the world more.


----------



## Addie

I am here alone with just Teddy. Spike has gone to work and Pirate is up in NH camping. I am enjoying the peace and quiet. I have the TV muted and am listening to Pandora and classical music. After today, the chaos starts. 

Tomorrow I head for my daughter's backyard for a BBQ with all her SILs and their kids. When she first married Deech, they banded together and treated her like a bucket of cow droppings. It got so bad that she just stopped inviting any of them at all for holiday celebrations. They made sure that they would start a fight or do something to ruin any party they attended in her home. Then one day they all showed up at her door and asked if the could speak to the both of them. My daughter didn't even offer them a cup of coffee or a glass of water. They sat down in the parlor and everyone of them individually apologized to her and Deech. Each one had their own individual reason for their action and told them that they were so wrong. My daughter walked around in a daze for about a week. She couldn't believe that they did that. 

Now they can't do enough for the both of them. When she was diagnosed with brain cancer, they made sure that one of them was there to help her during her one week a month when she was on her chemo. They all took turns sitting with Deech in the hospital when he was receiving his chemo in order to give my daughter a break. You just wouldn't believe the *COMPLETE* turn around with all of them. 

Then on the fifth, I have an appointment with the foot doctor, from there on to my monthly shopping trip. On the sixth I have another medical appointment with the NP at Winthrop to try and find out what the heck is going on with my skin graft on my leg. It looks like my system is trying to reject it after all these past ten years of it doing so well. I have the feeling it means some trips to the plastic surgeon that did the surgery. On the seventh, Pirate returns from NH.


----------



## caseydog

I am still in stand-by in NYC. Really rich guys can be a real PITA. 

But, my hotel in Brooklyn faces the Hudson, and I'm on the top floor. I should have a good view of the fireworks over Manhattan. I can see the WTC and the Empire State Building from my room. 

Thats about all I got. Just gettin' paid to leave voice mails and text messages to be ignored. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet

Just been away from the family for four  days, just having fun, meeting friends, eating good food and sleeping, a lot of rest.


----------



## Katie H

Just took a whole chicken out of the stovetop smoker.  Oh, boy, does it ever look and smell good.  Supper's gonna be yummy tonight.

Love that handy smoker!


----------



## CakePoet

Forgot to say  I met my friend's new baby boy and he is adorable, so cute and tiny.


----------



## Addie

July 4th is the most important day in the history of our country. I thought you all might like to know what happened to those brave folks who signed our Declaration pf Independence. 

Nutty News | Nutty Facts | Nutty Jokes | Nutty Videos | New Nutty News Every Day at www.NuttyNewsToday.com

Today the majority of us take it all for granted.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm waiting for my hair to dry and then I need to make a run to the store and to Comcast to pay my bill. If my check has come, I need to go to the bank and cash it. I might - just might - go get another pizza at the same time. I need it like a hole in the head (I already have one of those), but I really, really want pizza.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CakePoet said:


> Forgot to say  I met my friend's new baby boy and he is adorable, so cute and tiny.


Congrats to your friend, *CakePoet*. Other people's babies are so sweet...until they aren't. But then you get to hand them back to Mommy or Daddy and let *them* change the diaper.


----------



## LPBeier

*Addie*, that is such a wonderful story about your daughter's in-laws. I hope you have a really nice day tomorrow with all of them. You sure have a busy week! I hope all the appointments go well.

*Cakepoet*, congrats to your friend on their new baby!

*Katie*, I love my stove top smoker as well. I haven't done a whole chicken yet; however, I have done almost everything else. I use it on the side burner on our BBQ.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Tomorrow I head for my daughter's backyard for a BBQ with all her SILs and their kids. Then on the fifth, I have an appointment with the foot doctor, from there on to my monthly shopping trip. On the sixth I have another medical appointment with the NP at Winthrop to try and find out what the heck is going on with my skin graft on my leg. It looks like my system is trying to reject it after all these past ten years of it doing so well. I have the feeling it means some trips to the plastic surgeon that did the surgery. On the seventh, Pirate returns from NH.



Sounds like you have a busy week coming up.  Hope you enjoy the BBQ with your daughter and all the in laws and kids.  Will you be able to see any fireworks from her house?  Also hope your various appointments go well this coming week.  Mom goes on the 13th to get her hearing aids if all goes well and my sister gets the new tire for her SUV.  On the 17th, Mom goes for her follow-up appointment with the ENT for when she had an MRI done last week.  Then no more until the 25th.  Bloodwork on the 25th, foot Dr on the 26th, and follow up from blood work on the 31st.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Hope everyone in the USA has a Happy (and safe - let the professionals do the fireworks, please) 4th of July!

Who's going out to watch fireworks and who's staying in to watch the on TV?  Mom and I are doing the latter.  I'm taping both the Macy's show that comes on NBC and A Capital 4th that comes on PBS tonight


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are staying in and watching movies.  Will try to calm the cats.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Listening to the Wren in our back yard. They sure are loud for such a little bird.


----------



## Andy M.

Wrapping up prep for our guests today.  It will be a pool party/cookout with my eldest and her family and SO's sister and BIL.  Hoping for a relaxing visit on what's shaping up to be  a picture perfect day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's already quite hot, , trying to get things done in the yard before it gets too hot then I can sleep this afternoon.  I was over at Mom and Dad's, they are still asleep, let the dog out.  I just want to know when we are eating.  I'm making my Napa Cabbage Slaw.


----------



## LPBeier

I have to stick around close to home today as we are expecting our final furniture delivery - my spice cabinet! I am so excited because it means I can empty the three baskets that keep getting from place to place and because I can't wait to see it!

So, that being said, I will be going through my mountains of plastic containers to see what I can use and what I will be giving away or recycling. We aren't talking margarine containers. This is everything from Ziploc containers to Rubbermaid and Tupperware!

I am also hoping to be able to sort out my freezers. TB and his family threw everything in quickly and there is no order to it. My OCD needs there to be some order to the chaos.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Sounds like you have a busy week coming up.  Hope you enjoy the BBQ with your daughter and all the in laws and kids.  Will you be able to see any fireworks from her house?  Also hope your various appointments go well this coming week.  Mom goes on the 13th to get her hearing aids if all goes well and my sister gets the new tire for her SUV.  On the 17th, Mom goes for her follow-up appointment with the ENT for when she had an MRI done last week.  Then no more until the 25th.  Bloodwork on the 25th, foot Dr on the 26th, and follow up from blood work on the 31st.



Looks like I won't be going to my daughter's house for the BBQ after all. My foot and leg are so swollen, it is best if I stay home and keep my leg raised. That's okay with me. it is 85ºF. out and I have hematomas all over my skin. If I sit out in the sun too long, you can actually see the blood boil just beneath my skin. Following the shade means jumping up and down to move my chair to the shade. She is going to bring me a plate later on tonight. And her yard is going to be crowded with people anyway. I want a quiet day. 

No, you can't see any fireworks from her house. Unlike the triple deckers here in Boston, you can't go sit on her roof to see the sights. She has a single family home. We ca go down to the waterfront and see them from there. If we are so inclined to do. Missing one year will not be a big loss for me. I have been to the concert and fireworks so many times on the Esplanade that it is old hat by now. 

Nap time and time to get my leg up.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We are staying in and watching movies.  Will try to calm the cats.



Spike brought Teddy here early this morning. After a couple of cups of coffee, he wanted to take him back out so he could do 'his thing.' Teddy did not want to go back out that door. So I put down a Puppy Diaper for him. Spike used them to train him, and when he is going to be gone all day working, he leaves one down incase he really needs to go and can't wait. I keep a couple here incase I can't take him outside when I babysit. Sure enough he raced over to that diaper and let go. He would have rather hold everything in rather than go outside to the sound of those personal crackers going off. 

I know I am just talking to the wall, but I do wish folks would keep in mind, that a lot of animals do not consider that sound very friendly.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished getting a rescue box all set up for our 'Lil Sky'
Blankets, Chew toys, Raw Hides, Meds at the last resort. Her carrier is all set up.

Have her favorite show all ready to watch to. Perry Mason.
Told you our dogs are unusual.She watches Perry like a Hawk.If it calms her down who am I to ask why?

I feel so bad for her. Bought her a ball that's battery operated. It rolls around all over. She loves it.Plays chase. 
For days now she's been skittish. The fireworks have her terrified.
Every time one gets set off she runs to mom.The doggy door is on and locked.She will go out on a leash.

Wouldn't you know it, after 4 years of peace and quite the parks Dpmt
is going to have a show. It's right in my back yard.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

I know I am just talking to the wall, but I do wish folks would keep in mind, that a lot of animals do not consider that sound very friendly.[/QUOTE]

Our son volunteers at an animal shelter.
This is the busiest time of year for them.Last year they had close to 100 pets that were brought in.He's     going in first thing in the morning to help.

Some are grateful to find their dogs. Others who take a few days to go to the shelter to get their dogs get real testy when they get the bill.

Stupidity will cost them $75.00 a day. More if they are hurt and need a vet. People need to keep that in mind to.

Munky.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Spike brought Teddy here early this morning. After a couple of cups of coffee, he wanted to take him back out so he could do 'his thing.' Teddy did not want to go back out that door. So I put down a Puppy Diaper for him. Spike used them to train him, and when he is going to be gone all day working, he leaves one down incase he really needs to go and can't wait. I keep a couple here incase I can't take him outside when I babysit. Sure enough he raced over to that diaper and let go. He would have rather hold everything in rather than go outside to the sound of those personal crackers going off.
> 
> I know I am just talking to the wall, but I do wish folks would keep in mind, that a lot of animals do not consider that sound very friendly.



I hope your leg heals soon!  Keep it propped and just relax.  We are going to the fireworks tonight, I know it's going to rain and I'd rather stay home anyway.  We have 1 hunting dog that stays in a kennel and we are bringing him in tonight.  It's been like firework week around here and he's scared to death.  I also can't find my cat.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Looks like I won't be going to my daughter's house for the BBQ after all. My foot and leg are so swollen, it is best if I stay home and keep my leg raised. That's okay with me. it is 85ºF. out and I have hematomas all over my skin. If I sit out in the sun too long, you can actually see the blood boil just beneath my skin. Following the shade means jumping up and down to move my chair to the shade. She is going to bring me a plate later on tonight. And her yard is going to be crowded with people anyway. I want a quiet day.
> 
> Nap time and time to get my leg up.



Addie, I am sorry to hear you won't make it to your daughter's house. But I totally understand about swollen legs and having to rest them. I am still having problems with my right leg and have to keep resting with it up.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> I know I am just talking to the wall, but I do wish folks would keep in mind, that a lot of animals do not consider that sound very friendly.



Our son volunteers at an animal shelter.
This is the busiest time of year for them.Last year they had close to 100 pets that were brought in.He's     going in first thing in the morning to help.

Some are grateful to find their dogs. Others who take a few days to go to the shelter to get their dogs get real testy when they get the bill.

Stupidity will cost them $75.00 a day. More if they are hurt and need a vet. People need to keep that in mind too.

Munky.[/QUOTE]

Munky, you sure ain't speaking to the wall here! The fireworks here were far enough away that Violet couldn't hear them and they are against the law for residential use. The police were really in force making sure none were set off. We put her in her Thundershirt any time we KNOW there will be noises she doesn't like and it does help her (I know it doesn't for other dogs). I used to get so mad at our old neighbourhood at Halloween because the firecrackers would start mid-September and go well into November. That was so hard on Violet.


----------



## Chef Munky

It was Addie who mentioned the wall.

I messed up with the post.
Monkey's have only so many fingers and toes.... 

Happy 4th everyone.

Munky.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's already quite hot, , trying to get things done in the yard before it gets too hot then I can sleep this afternoon.  I was over at Mom and Dad's, they are still asleep, let the dog out.  I just want to know when we are eating.  I'm making my Napa Cabbage Slaw.



I forgot about that recipe PF, and it's a good one!! Thanks for the reminder.

We have the flag waving on the front porch and we'll be staying close to home. Rib Eyes will make it to the grill sometime today. Wish I had some Napa Cabbage!!


----------



## CarolPa

DH and I had our little cook-out today.  Hot dogs and brats on the grill, potato salad, sour cream cucumbers, baked beans, grilled asparagus.  All cleaned up.  Now I am waiting for the community fireworks to begin.  Around 9:30.  Luckily our new dog doesn't even notice the noise.  We have had others who hated them!

Happy Independence Day to all in the USA!


----------



## Addie

I am really peeved with our local TV station. Channel 4 forever since I can remember, has always broadcast the Boston Pops and fireworks on the 4th. For some strange reason (contract problems) not one station is showing them tonight. They are showing DC and Macy's fireworks instead. I don't live in DC or NY. I live in Boston. If it wasn't for Boston standing up to the British, there would be no 4th to celebrate.


----------



## Addie

Many years ago someone handed me a piece of paper. On the top was a picture of the American flying. Below it were the following words.

_Some people call me Old Glory, others call me the Star Spangled Banner, but what ever they call me, I am your Flag, the Flag of the United States of America....Something has been bothering me, so I thought I might talk it over with you....because it is about you and me.
     I remember some time ago people lined up on both sides of the street to watch the parade and naturally I was leading every parade, proudly waving in the breeze, when your daddy saw me coming, he immediately removed  his hat and placed it against his left shoulder so that the hand was directly over his heart....remember?
     And you, I remember you. Standing there straight as a soldier. You didn't have a hat, but you were giving the right salute. Remember little sister? Not to be outdone, she was saluting the same as you with her right hand over her heart....remember? What happened? I'm still the same old flag. Oh, I have a few more Stars since you were a boy. A lot more blood has been shed since those parades of long ago.
     But I don't feel as proud as I used to. When I come down your street you just stand there with your hands in your pockets and may get a small glance and then you look away. The I see the children running around and shouting....they don't seem to know who I am....I saw one man take his hat off then look around, he didn't see anybody else with theirs off so he quickly put his back on.
     Is it a sin to be patriotic anymore? Have you forgotten what I stand for and where I've been? Anzio, Guadalcanal, Korea and now Vietnam. Take a look at the Memorial Honor Rolls sometimes, of those who never came back to keep this Republic free... One Nation Under God ... when you salute me, you are actually saluting them.
     Well, it won't be long until I'll be coming down your street again. So when you see me, stand straight; place your right hand over your heart...I'll salute you, by waving back... and I'll know that...

YOU REMEMBERED!_

If parents won't teach their children this, then I wish the schools did.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> I am really peeved with our local TV station. Channel 4 forever since I can remember, has always broadcast the Boston Pops and fireworks on the 4th. For some strange reason (contract problems) not one station is showing them tonight. They are showing DC and Macy's fireworks instead. I don't live in DC or NY. I live in Boston. If it wasn't for Boston standing up to the British, there would be no 4th to celebrate.



Wow, I'm surprised. The Boston show is a big one. It seems it used to be shown nationwide. 

If my map skills are adequate enough, I should be able to see the Macy's show from my hotel room. I hope it is good, because I've been stuck in my hotel all day. 

CD


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I am really peeved with our local TV station. Channel 4 forever since I can remember, has always broadcast the Boston Pops and fireworks on the 4th. For some strange reason (contract problems) not one station is showing them tonight. They are showing DC and Macy's fireworks instead. I don't live in DC or NY. I live in Boston. If it wasn't for Boston standing up to the British, there would be no 4th to celebrate.



My Dad and I always watched the Boston Pops' "Pops go the Fourth!" We loved the music, guest stars and the fireworks. I loved that once the fireworks started there was no more talking, just the music and the show!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I am really peeved with our local TV station. Channel 4 forever since I can remember, has always broadcast the Boston Pops and fireworks on the 4th. For some strange reason (contract problems) not one station is showing them tonight. They are showing DC and Macy's fireworks instead. I don't live in DC or NY. I live in Boston. If it wasn't for Boston standing up to the British, there would be no 4th to celebrate.


You may know this by now, or you might not see this till too late, but it is on TV if you have cable. It's not WBZ or CBS's fault that it isn't on their channel this year, it's because a different network has the rights since they are paying for the fireworks in lieu of NO fireworks. IF this is in time, here are the different ways you can watch the show:

*How to watch...*


----------



## Merlot

Well our fireworks were cancelled (rain), I'm not complaining.. I'm such a homebody but we went and ate at the truck stop in Anderson... (before we knew they were cancelled) I know, a truck stop... the first time my fiancé said he was taking me there to eat I had my doubts, I was thinking greasy but it is so good!  Fresh salad bar and huge sandwiches or you can go for the bigger meals.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Looks like I won't be going to my daughter's house for the BBQ after all. My foot and leg are so swollen, it is best if I stay home and keep my leg raised. That's okay with me. it is 85ºF. out and I have hematomas all over my skin. If I sit out in the sun too long, you can actually see the blood boil just beneath my skin. Following the shade means jumping up and down to move my chair to the shade. She is going to bring me a plate later on tonight. And her yard is going to be crowded with people anyway. I want a quiet day.
> 
> No, you can't see any fireworks from her house. Unlike the triple deckers here in Boston, you can't go sit on her roof to see the sights. She has a single family home. We ca go down to the waterfront and see them from there. If we are so inclined to do. Missing one year will not be a big loss for me. I have been to the concert and fireworks so many times on the Esplanade that it is old hat by now.
> 
> Nap time and time to get my leg up.



Sorry to hear about your leg, Addie.  Hopefully you will be on the path to getting it all figured out when you go to the Dr later this week.  Prayers going up for your health.  PBS had some good fireworks last night as did NBC.  Watched NBC's and taped both for Mom to watch.  We watched the one's on PBS this morning after we got back from doing our running around.  Will probably watch Macy's tomorrow.


----------



## LPBeier

Merlot said:


> Well our fireworks were canceled (rain), I'm not complaining... I'm such a homebody but we went and ate at the truck stop in Anderson... (before we knew they were canceled) I know, a truck stop... the first time my fiancé said he was taking me there to eat I had my doubts, I was thinking greasy but it is so good!  Fresh salad bar and huge sandwiches or you can go for the bigger meals.



*Merlot*, sorry to hear your fireworks were canceled but glad to hear you had a good meal.

Truck stops can have the best food, good prices, and huge quantities. This is because they are catering to a clientele who need fast, good food and have pretty healthy appetites. My parents liked a particular truck stop outside of Reno. The truckers had their own private restaurant with a second for other customers; however, the food was the same in every way! I remember ordering a beef dip with a side salad. They forgot the salad and by the time I got her attention I was almost done my sandwich. We said to just take the salad off the bill but she said no, she would bring it AND take it off the bill. The salad was huge! And it came with saltines, dressing on the side and big chunks of cucumber, tomato, and onion. I ended up taking it to go.


----------



## LPBeier

I am prepping to put together our second pantry. This is actually going to be my "spice cupboard" and I can't wait! The only drawback is it has about 50 pieces and that isn't including the hardware! I will try to post pictures when I am done!


----------



## Just Cooking

LPBeier said:


> Truck stops can have the best food, good prices, and huge quantities. This is because they are catering to a clientele who need fast, good food and have pretty healthy appetites.




When living 6 years in Missouri, Jeannie and I drove to California and back on a frequent basis.. After about the 3rd trip we decided that truck stops were great for good food and reasonable prices.. Because the servings were large, we often shared a meal with no problem and even assistance from the wait staff.. Truck stops are great places..  

Ross


----------



## Merlot

LPBeier said:


> *Merlot*, sorry to hear your fireworks were canceled but glad to hear you had a good meal.
> 
> Truck stops can have the best food, good prices, and huge quantities. This is because they are catering to a clientele who need fast, good food and have pretty healthy appetites. My parents liked a particular truck stop outside of Reno. The truckers had their own private restaurant with a second for other customers; however, the food was the same in every way! I remember ordering a beef dip with a side salad. They forgot the salad and by the time I got her attention I was almost done my sandwich. We said to just take the salad off the bill but she said no, she would bring it AND take it off the bill. The salad was huge! And it came with saltines, dressing on the side and big chunks of cucumber, tomato, and onion. I ended up taking it to go.


It's called The Meeting Place in Alta, WV (mistake when I typed Anderson earlier) 
It's much better than all the chain restaurants around here.  We are getting a Golden Corral soon and that's all people have to talk about.  People are like buzzards circling their prey except in this case, humans circling and eyeballing the buffet


----------



## Chef Munky

Enjoying some peace and quiet. Have the house all to myself.
Maybe I can relax for a little while. Dare that phone to ring.
It's been a long weekend.

Had to block my nutty neighbor's #. Step one for peace.Well, until she tries calling me again.When she finds that out she will be at my front door again. 

Gave away my car this weekend to our adopted son. Mr. Munky was shocked I did that, until I told him the reason why.After that he said he would have done the same thing. They actually did us a favor. City law says no parking on the lawn.My garage is packed with stuff that's going into storage.The car needed a home.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have been dealing with Shrek health problems this past week, looking forward to going to work tonight.  Shrek is fine, just have another doctors appointment on Monday.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have been dealing with Shrek health problems this past week, looking forward to going to work tonight.  Shrek is fine, just have another doctors appointment on Monday.



How have you been doing?


----------



## LPBeier

Busy Day today. First it is off to the bank to straighten up some stuff regarding our mortgage and debit cards. Oh, and to drop off another box of giveaways to charity.

Then it is back home to bath Violet (thanks to her rolling in some "stuff" in the dog park yesterday) before taking her to the vet for her pain shot.

Then back to meet up with some people at the dog park before getting ready to go to a BBQ at a friends for a 50th birthday party


----------



## Farmer Jon

Jasper and I dug some taters and onions and pulled a ton of weeds. We filled his wagon. Then I got Zane and Jozelyn to do some painting on the chicken coop.


----------



## Farmer Jon

He was so excited every time we dug more up. Potatoes are his favorite food.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Enjoying some peace and quiet. Have the house all to myself.
> Maybe I can relax for a little while. Dare that phone to ring.
> It's been a long weekend.
> 
> Had to block my nutty neighbor's #. Step one for peace.Well, until she tries calling me again.When she finds that out *she will be at my front door again*.
> 
> Gave away my car this weekend to our adopted son. Mr. Munky was shocked I did that, until I told him the reason why.After that he said he would have done the same thing. They actually did us a favor. City law says no parking on the lawn.My garage is packed with stuff that's going into storage.The car needed a home.
> 
> Munky.



I know it is a drastic step, but have you considered a restraining order against them? Or is she the only one? Or is it the whole family? It could be that the husband is unaware of her intrusion into your life. And I know this has been going on even before Mr. Mucky became so sick. Enough is enough! Have you considered a camera at the front door so you can see when she is there and you just don't answer? Personally, I am all for that razor fence.


----------



## LPBeier

*Munky*, I had a neighbour like that. I ended up taking my van off the road (and parking it at my in-laws) for the winter so she couldn't ask to borrow it. Thankfully she was evicted before we got it back on the road in the spring to help with our move. I am now selling it because I can either walk (which is good for me to an extent) or take the accessibility bus (what TB drives but I am not on his route) to wherever I want to go.

I hope you can do something to rid yourselves of these people. Do you want my to send Monkey over to spook them, after all, she is a black cat and the namesake of the Honey Badger Munky!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> How have you been doing?



One frayed nerve left.  I had to use my lunch break last night to come home and deal with an emergency.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, you need a (((big hug))).  I made sure I was careful when stepping in for that hug so that I didn't step on that nerve. 

I hope things at home go more smoothly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, you need a (((big hug))).  I made sure I was careful when stepping in for that hug so that I didn't step on that nerve.
> 
> I hope things at home go more smoothly.



He's fine when he's sleeping...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, then, perhaps a little bit of adjusting the pillow might help your situation...:


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One frayed nerve left.  I had to use my lunch break last night to come home and deal with an emergency.



I have some nerves left if you want to have them. I just keep telling myself, "And this too shall pass." Most days it works.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> One frayed nerve left.  I had to use my lunch break last night to come home and deal with an emergency.



I am also sending big hugs and some satin rope (and prayers) to help keep that nerve together. We are all here for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you!


----------



## Farmer Jon

A family friend won tickets to see Queen with Adam Lambert. Her Husband  didn't want to go so she asked my wife to go. Jen don't really like  queen so I ended up taking her. I was pretty skeptical. I thought Adam  Lambert would suck. And I'm not really a huge Queen fan anyway but I  went and it was pretty awesome.  Hes no Freddy Mercury and he admitted  that on stage but he did pretty darn good. 

I have to take the  wife out today for our anniversary. It was July 2nd but we were on  vacation and just didn't have a chance to get away on our own.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> A family friend won tickets to see Queen with Adam Lambert. Her Husband  didn't want to go so she asked my wife to go. Jen don't really like  queen so I ended up taking her. I was pretty skeptical. I thought Adam  Lambert would suck. And I'm not really a huge Queen fan anyway but I  went and it was pretty awesome.  Hes no Freddy Mercury and he admitted  that on stage but he did pretty darn good.
> 
> I have to take the  wife out today for our anniversary. It was July 2nd but we were on  vacation and just didn't have a chance to get away on our own.


No one will ever be Freddie Mercury  but Adam Lambert has a really good voice and he's certainly a showman  I bet it was a great show.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm resting and enjoying the peace & quiet that is in our house now.  My DD and her family were here for the weekend.  Yesterday her DF cleaned out the garage or Mom and I, and the next time they come up here, we will work on getting what is left better organized.  I forgot what it's like when you have a 2 year old and a 4 year old in the house.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting at a sidewalk Mexican cafe in Newburyport, MA. Enjoying the  beautiful weather and watching the boats.


----------



## LPBeier

*Jon*, I am a die-hard Freddie Mercury fan; however last year we saw Lambert with Queen and I was impressed. He is totally up front about not trying to "do Freddy" and he fits in the group well. He is a showman just like Mercury was.

*CJT* - Having little ones around when you are not used to it can be very exhausting but I am sure you loved having them there. Also glad you got some clean-up done!

My day consists of hopefully getting my kitchen in order now that all pantries are here and only one more has to be assembled. I will also have the obligatory trip to the dog park so Violet can hang out with her canine and human friends.

EVERYONE in this neighbourhood knows Violet by name and goes out of their way to come and give her some attention - she laps it up too.

We may also go to see my in-laws later. It is so nice living 5 minutes away instead of 45!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Sitting at a sidewalk Mexican cafe in *Newburyport, MA.* Enjoying the  beautiful weather and watching the boats.



That is such a pretty little town. Very post card picturesque.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> *Jon*, I am a die-hard Freddie Mercury fan; however last year we saw Lambert with Queen and I was impressed. He is totally up front about not trying to "do Freddy" and he fits in the group well. He is a showman just like Mercury was.
> 
> *CJT* - Having little ones around when you are not used to it can be very exhausting but I am sure you loved having them there. Also glad you got some clean-up done!
> 
> My day consists of hopefully getting my kitchen in order now that all pantries are here and only one more has to be assembled. I will also have the obligatory trip to the dog park so Violet can hang out with her canine and human friends.
> 
> EVERYONE in this neighbourhood knows Violet by name and goes out of their way to come and give her some attention - she laps it up too.
> 
> We may also go to see my in-laws later. It is so nice living 5 minutes away instead of 45!



It sounds like the two of you have fond the ideal place to live. Good luck and God bless the both of you in your new home.


----------



## Andy M.

Here's a shot from along the boardwalk in Newburyport.


----------



## Merlot

PF, I hope today finds your nerve still intact!
FJ, sounds like a great concert, happy anniversary to you and your wife!
Cjimmy, kids are a handful but I'm glad you got some cleaning out done!
Andy, I'm jealous... Mexican, beautiful weather, water and boats: a list of my favorite things! Enjoy!!
LPB, violet sounds like a sweetheart, my neighbors give our dogs slim jims... kind of hard to keep them in the yard when they are getting treats!  It sounds like you found a good home!

I have been cleaning like a mad woman, I think I'm working harder at home than I would have if I was at work.. I am walking around all stooped over with my back... I think I have over done it this week... so now I'm resting and cleaning out my email.  Who knew I had sooo many lost relatives and random generous people trying to give me millions of dollars!  lol I am also invited to senior dating and well I won't carry on with the rest... lordy


----------



## Merlot

Andy M. said:


> Here's a shot from along the boardwalk in Newburyport.


Woah!  Even more envious now... beautiful!


----------



## Just Cooking

I agree.... +1

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice, *Andy*! Enjoy. We've been up that way a few times, but for us it's practically a day trip with two rest stops between home and there. 

I've spent today goofing off online. I think soon I'll find a different way to goof off. My baseball game doesn't start until 8:00PM, so I can listen and do something walk-around-ish once it starts.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm beat. When we were in North Carolina last week, we stopped at the Nahunta Pork Center where Vivian Howard gets the pork for her restaurant. I bought a couple of pork picnic shoulders and spent today turning half of one into bratwurst and the other half into smoked pulled pork. The picnic cut has a lot of skin, too, so I'm trying something new - pork cracklins'. They're finishing on the grill right now. 

This is all for later in the week. We're having steak tonight 

Prep:

First grind:

Smoking the shoulder and cracklins'.


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Woah!  Even more envious now... beautiful!



There are a lot of little town right on the coast of the Atlantic ocean like that. There is a town right next to where I live. I swear they must have at least three yacht clubs. And they have some beautiful huge boats.

I can't imagine living anywhere but just a block or so from the ocean.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> It sounds like the two of you have fond the ideal place to live. Good luck and God bless the both of you in your new home.


Thanks, Addie, yes we have! Both the area and the condo are everything we could have hoped for! We are even planning to sell my van now because I can take TB to work if I need the car and the more I walk around the park the more I will be able to walk around the neighbourhood. I have driven only twice in 6 weeks and both times were to the grocery store 4 blocks away.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Here's a shot from along the boardwalk in Newburyport.



I have GOT to make it to MA! It is so beautiful and, being the birthplace of my Great-Grandfather (Quincy), I would love to see it all up close and personal.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> There are a lot of little town right on the coast of the Atlantic ocean like that. There is a town right next to where I live. I swear they must have at least three yacht clubs. And they have some beautiful huge boats.
> 
> I can't imagine living anywhere but just a block or so from the ocean.


We are planning to visit the New England states soon.  Our last vacation we went mostly west.  We left from WV went to TN just for a night, previous reservation.  We visited, Alabama, Mississippi, Louisiana, Arkansas, Oklahoma (but didn't make our destination, pioneer woman put her grand opening back), Texas (went to magnolia market) New Mexico, Arizona, Nevada, Utah, Idaho, Montana, Wyoming, South Dakota, Nebraska, Kansas, Missouri, Illinois, back through Kentucky.  I love to travel and am so ready to go again, that darn work stands in my way.  Utah was actually the prettiest on the route we went... I would live in New Mexico (also the route we went). In Utah we went to a place called caramel junction, house of HO- made pies.  Story behind it is that when they made the sign back in the day they couldn't afford to put the full homemade on the sign.  It never became "noteworthy " until now and gained popularity because of the "HO- made"


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> *CJT* - Having little ones around when you are not used to it can be very exhausting but I am sure you loved having them there. Also glad you got some clean-up done!
> 
> We may also go to see my in-laws later. It is so nice living 5 minutes away instead of 45!



Lydia, we love having the girls here.  They live about a 5-hour drive away so we don't really get to see them that much other than on FB and stuff like that.  They have come up more in the past year then they have before.  I think the combination of them having their own car and Mom having the aneurysm last year contributes to them coming up more.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Merlot said:


> Cjimmy, kids are a handful but I'm glad you got some cleaning out done!



Merlot, I'm also glad I got some cleaning done.  Now comes the organizing what's left.  Most of it is Christmas stuff that will be condensed into big totes and go into one corner of the garage where I can get to it without a lot of problems.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I'm beat. When we were in North Carolina last week, we stopped at the Nahunta Pork Center where Vivian Howard gets the pork for her restaurant. I bought a couple of pork picnic shoulders and spent today turning half of one into bratwurst and the other half into smoked pulled pork. The picnic cut has a lot of skin, too, so I'm trying something new - pork cracklins'. They're finishing on the grill right now.
> 
> This is all for later in the week. We're having steak tonight
> 
> Prep:
> View attachment 27225
> First grind:
> View attachment 27226
> Smoking the shoulder and cracklins'.
> View attachment 27227




Hope it all turns out good!


----------



## Merlot

cjmmytunes said:


> Merlot, I'm also glad I got some cleaning done.  Now comes the organizing what's left.  Most of it is Christmas stuff that will be condensed into big totes and go into one corner of the garage where I can get to it without a lot of problems.


I did that last week.  I had all my stuff sitting in boxes in the basement which is unfinished at the moment, I figure if I clear it all out the boyfriend will start refinishing it! So I gave away some, put some in my yard sale pile and the rest went down in the downstairs closet.  It makes you feel so good to get organized!


----------



## Merlot

GotGarlic said:


> I'm beat. When we were in North Carolina last week, we stopped at the Nahunta Pork Center where Vivian Howard gets the pork for her restaurant. I bought a couple of pork picnic shoulders and spent today turning half of one into bratwurst and the other half into smoked pulled pork. The picnic cut has a lot of skin, too, so I'm trying something new - pork cracklins'. They're finishing on the grill right now.
> 
> This is all for later in the week. We're having steak tonight
> 
> Prep:
> View attachment 27225
> First grind:
> View attachment 27226
> Smoking the shoulder and cracklins'.
> View attachment 27227


Wow, looks fabulous!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Merlot said:


> I did that last week.  I had all my stuff sitting in boxes in the basement which is unfinished at the moment, I figure if I clear it all out the boyfriend will start refinishing it! So I gave away some, put some in my yard sale pile and the rest went down in the downstairs closet.  It makes you feel so good to get organized!



We have a shed in our back yard that has so much Christmas stuff in it that it's not funny.  We have scaled down on our decorating though, so throughout the next few months we are going to see what will be given to my sister, what my kids might be able to use, them probably sell the rest.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was just going through my soup cans and was looking at the sell by dates. Do you go beyond that date and if you do by how long?


----------



## blissful

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just going through my soup cans and was looking at the sell by dates. Do you go beyond that date and if you do by how long?


If the tops and seams look good, if the can isn't bulging, if when you open it then it looks and smells good, I've opened and used cans that are years beyond the sell by date. A sell by date isn't an eat by date and I go beyond an eat by date by years too. That's me.


----------



## Katie H

Glenn's son, Kenneth, picked all the corn from his garden this weekend and shared some with us.  To give you an idea, he thinks he needs to plant enough to amply supply many third world countries, so what he'd said was going to be a couple of dozen ears was, in fact, many dozens.

We had some for supper last night, will have more tonight and more yet tomorrow.  That still left a gazillion ears.

So, I cut it all off the cobs and turned it into freezer corn.  I ended up with 8 good-sized containers.  That'll be yummy this winter.


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> If the tops and seams look good, if the can isn't bulging, if when you open it then it looks and smells good, I've opened and used cans that are years beyond the sell by date. A sell by date isn't an eat by date and I go beyond an eat by date by years too. That's me.



What blissful said. I don't even look at the sell by date. Only if the can is bulging, do I toss it. And real fast. Tomatoes are notorious for that problem.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Once again sitting in the back yard relaxing after a short day turned very long.  Dogs playing roll over, roll over...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just heard on our news that a motorcyclist got hit by a car today in our city and has died. So sad.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through eating brunch - had to go to the grocery store this AM and Mom didn't want to eat before we went, so I got up early and had a light breakfast, then fixed my brunch (her breakfast) when we got home.


----------



## Andy M.

We have had our cell phone service through Consumer Cellular and the ATT cell phone network.  Our coverage at home was sketchy at best and we often had calls dropped or never connecting.  

Xfinity, who provides our in home phone/internet/TV service recently came out with a mobile phone service through the Verizon cell phone network so I just switched us over for the better reception.  The price is great for low volume data users such as SO and me.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> We have had our cell phone service through Consumer Cellular and the ATT cell phone network.  Our coverage at home was sketchy at best and we often had calls dropped or never connecting.
> 
> Xfinity, who provides our in home phone/internet/TV service recently came out with a mobile phone service through the Verizon cell phone network so I just switched us over for the better reception.  The price is great for low volume data users such as SO and me.



Interesting..  Yesterday I started researching buying two new smart phones for DH and me.  It's time to retire the flip top phones and figure out how to operate these units.  Actually I am trying to figure out how construction workers keep these phones out of harms way and within reach.


----------



## Andy M.

We prefer Apple products but Android products are also very good.  

If you're happy with your current provider's reception, stick with them or consider a low cost provider that uses the same network.  You probably won't use a lot of data to start so you can get a lower cost plan with a small provider that uses a major network. 

For example, you may already be in the ATT network but ATT plans are aimed at high volume users and costly.  Consumer Cellular uses the ATT network but has much less expensive plans for low volume users.


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> Interesting..  Yesterday I started researching buying two new smart phones for DH and me.  It's time to retire the flip top phones and figure out how to operate these units.  Actually I am trying to figure out how construction workers keep these phones out of harms way and within reach.


We use Verizon Wireless. DH has an iPhone because he got an iPad as part of his compensation for speaking at a conference; I have an Android because I'm used to working with Windows PCs and Android is similar. I bought both of our last couple of phones on Amazon - models that are a year or two old cost a whole lot less and you can have your carrier activate them. Just check with the carrier to make sure the phone you choose will work with their system.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> ...models that are a year or two old cost a whole lot less and you can have your carrier activate them...



This is a good point.  You don't have to get the newest model.  The differences are often minor or don't impact how you would use your phone.  The new phones we just got are several models old and will suit our needs.

As a side issue, I find it bewildering that there isn't one standard phone format for the industry.  A phone that works on the Verizon network won't work on the ATT network and vice versa.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> We prefer Apple products but Android products are also very good.
> 
> If you're happy with your current provider's reception, stick with them or consider a low cost provider that uses the same network.  You probably won't use a lot of data to start so you can get a lower cost plan with a small provider that uses a major network.
> 
> *For example, you may already be in the ATT network but ATT plans are aimed at high volume users and costly.  Consumer Cellular uses the ATT network but has much less expensive plans for low volume users*.




That is exactly my situation... I have been trying to convince myself to make that change and have resisted for a couple of years.. AT&T bought out our original (1996) service years ago.. We pay $80 a month for service for 2 phones.. Love AT&T (have Uverse and internet) but, I just have to make myself do it.. Some day..  

Ross


----------



## bethzaring

Okay.....

I relied on AARP to do this.  I bought an iPhone SE despite never having an Apple product before, through Consumer Cellular.  I bought a Caterpillar phone for DH (he will love it).  So I am dumping Verizonwireless who has been my faithful carrier for eons.  I know the iPhone will work with CC because I bought it from them. I think I bought a phone for DH that will be compatible, as in being an unlocked GSM phone, whatever that is.  I trust I can tune in here for some future hand holding?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've used Ting (uses the Sprint network) for about four years and have no complaints. You buy your own phone, either thru them or someplace like eBay. Himself paid about $200. for our original phones, around $240. for my "new" refurbished Samsung S3 this past spring. We don't spend much time talking on the phone, use texting mostly when making vacation plans (basically only three billing periods a year), and use our WiFi at home. On average, our two-phone bill runs around $30 a month total. Since January of last year our highest bill was $34.04 and our lowest was $22.15.


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> Okay.....
> 
> I relied on AARP to do this.  I bought an iPhone SE despite never having an Apple product before, through Consumer Cellular.  I bought a Caterpillar phone for DH (he will love it).  So I am dumping Verizonwireless who has been my faithful carrier for eons.  I know the iPhone will work with CC because I bought it from them. I think I bought a phone for DH that will be compatible, as in being an *unlocked GSM phone*, whatever that is.  I trust I can tune in here for some future hand holding?


Because the phone is unlocked, it can be used with the SIM card of any GSM (Global System for Mobiles) carrier. This can be very useful if travelling. E.g., I can buy one month worth of service in Europe and use the SIM card that comes with that in my unlocked Nexus. It's sooooo much cheaper than any roaming plan my usual phone provider has. Last time I was in Europe, I had a locked GSM phone, so a SIM card from any provider other than mine wouldn't work. Some providers will unlock their phones for a fee, but may require you to wait until the phone is paid off.


----------



## bethzaring

Totally don't understand this stuff....Can I use my home based WiFi, and what would i use it for?  Saving minutes?   I still haven't got used to my somewhat new computer which is the size of a deck of cards...certainly can't fit a floppy disc in that!


----------



## taxlady

bethzaring said:


> Totally don't understand this stuff....Can I use my home based WiFi, and what would i use it for?  Saving minutes?   I still haven't got used to my somewhat new computer which is the size of a deck of cards...certainly can't fit a floppy disc in that!


You should be able to use your home based WiFi. You would use it to surf the net and to look at your email and maps and any other apps* you download. I don't think you can use your WiFi to save phone minutes. You save on data. 

*Have a look at Our Groceries for both of you. I found out about that app here on DC and love it. So does the hubster.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> You should be able to use your home based WiFi. You would use it to surf the net and to look at your email and maps and any other apps* you download. I don't think you can use your WiFi to save phone minutes. You save on data.
> 
> *Have a look at Our Groceries for both of you. I found out about that app here on DC and love it. So does the hubster.


+1, especially for Our Groceries  DH and I use it, too. It synchronizes your grocery list, and any other lists you want to create, between your phones and any other devices you want. Love it.


----------



## Merlot

taxlady said:


> You should be able to use your home based WiFi. You would use it to surf the net and to look at your email and maps and any other apps* you download. I don't think you can use your WiFi to save phone minutes. You save on data.
> 
> *Have a look at Our Groceries for both of you. I found out about that app here on DC and love it. So does the hubster.


I loved that app and actually forgot about it when I switched phones, thank you for the reminder!


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> +1, especially for Our Groceries  DH and I use it, too. It synchronizes your grocery list, and any other lists you want to create, between your phones and any other devices you want. Love it.




I am such a dinosaur... I need to get with it...  

Ross


----------



## Merlot

So I called my mom to tell her about a message I got on my DNA ancestry.com that related to her side and she was crying.  My brother is due for a PETscan and insurance is denying it, why? Who knows.  He goes to Morgantown WVU next week for his follow up with DR Tomay who the first time we met said he has 1 year and refused to do surgery because the mass is too near to his aorta.  My mom is holding onto maybe chemo has shrunk the tumor and he will change his mind.  Dr here said he was responding well to chemo.  It just sucks, really no other words


----------



## Merlot

Just Cooking said:


> I am such a dinosaur... I need to get with it...
> 
> Ross


Ross, so if I told the truth about it, yes I like it but I usually go back to a pen and paper so don't feel bad T-Rex


----------



## caseydog

Day 13 on the road. Started in NYC, with a day trip to Connecticut, then on to San Francisco, then to Ventura and Los Angeles. I'm in San Jose right now. Making a day trip up to Sacramento tomorrow. Thursday I go home, at least for a few days, to take care of some other customers. 

I'm also ready to cook and eat some home-cooked food. Restaurants can make a salad bad for your health. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Casey*, that is an insane travel schedule! What part of CT were you in? I'm guessing down near NYC. We live up close to the CT/RI point. When we drive through CT, though, our absolute favorite, must-stop is a diner in Newtown named "Blue Colony" (Exit 10 on I-84), open 24-7, with the sweetest server named Stacy. She works there only part time now, so we schedule our trips so we can be at Blue Colony on a Tuesday, Friday or Saturday evening just so we can say "hi"...and leave her a big tip. 

I bet your crazy dog will be very happy to see you when you get home. Enjoy your home cooking while you can.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We are getting a couple hogs processed so I've been cleaning out the freezer. I found some venison that I forgot about. A whole hind quarter. Freezer burned and several years old. I cooked it up for the cats. I also found some venison ribs. Same way. Couple years old and freezer burned. I put them in the oven and cooked them up for my chickens. They love ribs. They pick them down to the bone. Like A bunch of vultures. 
I can't believe I forgot that was in there. I love venison. I hate wasting but if the animals can eat it then its not a complete waste.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm waiting for our pork chops and gravy to get done so Mom can have breakfast.  Yes, that's what she wanted today.  Have some mashed potatoes ready and I'm going to heat up some peas in the microwave in a few.  Breakfast for her and a brunch or early lunch for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm experimenting.  Have some grapes with some age on them, plan to cook the heck out of them and hopefully make some semblance of refrigerator grape preserves/sauce.  Will shmoosh them up with a bit of sugar, fresh lime, no pectin, except a bit of apple.


----------



## medtran49

Dawgluver said:


> I'm experimenting.  Have some grapes with some age on them, plan to cook the heck out of them and hopefully make some semblance of refrigerator grape preserves/sauce.  Will shmoosh them up with a bit of sugar, fresh lime, no pectin, except a bit of apple.



I wasn't at all impressed with the tart dough, but the grape/onion filling here see you in the morning: roasted grape and onion tart with almond herb crust was absolutely delish!


----------



## Merlot

Farmer Jon said:


> We are getting a couple hogs processed so I've been cleaning out the freezer. I found some venison that I forgot about. A whole hind quarter. Freezer burned and several years old. I cooked it up for the cats. I also found some venison ribs. Same way. Couple years old and freezer burned. I put them in the oven and cooked them up for my chickens. They love ribs. They pick them down to the bone. Like A bunch of vultures.
> I can't believe I forgot that was in there. I love venison. I hate wasting but if the animals can eat it then its not a complete waste.


I will have to try that with our chickens!  Last night the big dog got my fiancés leftover tbone and the 3 puppies got the rest of my ribeye and sweet potato!


----------



## LPBeier

I am nursing a summer cold, which means I am basically doing nothing between walks with Violet. With my immune system if I do too much I just keep getting sick and I am enjoying our new life too much for that. The good news is I am catching up on my sleep and think my insomnia is laid to rest for the moment.


----------



## Dawgluver

medtran49 said:


> I wasn't at all impressed with the tart dough, but the grape/onion filling here see you in the morning: roasted grape and onion tart with almond herb crust was absolutely delish!




Hm.  Roasting grapes, would not have thought of that!  

They're in the saucepot softening now.  I'll take the boat motor to them in awhile.


----------



## medtran49

I think we used what was left on pork.


----------



## Dawgluver

This tastes like a cross between grapes and raisins.  Probably won't make again, but no grapes were wasted.


----------



## skilletlicker

*Net Neutrality*

Sent email to three FCC officials, my congressman and both senators voicing my opinion on proposed regulatory changes affecting net neutrality.


Ajit Pai, Chairman;  Ajit.Pai@fcc.gov
Mignon Clyburn, Commissioner;  Mignon.Clyburn@fcc.gov
Michael O'Rielly, Commissioner;  mike.o'rielly@fcc.gov


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> This tastes like a cross between grapes and raisins.  Probably won't make again, but no grapes were wasted.


I'm glad you did the experiment, Dawg! Gives me ideas...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Resting.  Just got back from VA with my Mom and sister.  Mom had to go up there and get her hearing aids today.  We have to go back in about a month to make sure everything is working right.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Took my pickup in for $5500 worth of repairs and engine upgrades. The turbo went south so while I have it at the shop I'm ditching most of the fuel sucking epa mandated emissions. Getting bigger eigger exaust to let it breathe. Some customs tuneing to make it work better for what I do with it and addressing a few other minor issues its had for a while. 
I had the same things done to one of our farm trucks. It increased fuel economy by 25%. I understand why the government wants to put all this extra stuff on our vehicles to make them cleaner. Problem is in the process they suck our fuel milage. Seems counterproductive but that's the government for ya.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Resting.  Just got back from VA with my Mom and sister.  Mom had to go up there and get her hearing aids today.  We have to go back in about a month to make sure everything is working right.



cjmmytunes, I am assuming that your mother was a WWII or Korean Conflict veteran. Am I right. Or is she young enough to be of the Vietnam era? Which ever it is, hats off to her with a round of applause. Women who serve in the military, specially in wartime, do not get the recognition that they deserve. She is very fortunate to have a daughter like you to look after her. Kudos to you girl. You deserve them.


----------



## LPBeier

I had TB home today sick with the cold I have been down with all week. We took turns getting up to take Violet out and she wasn't happy that she did not get her 2 hours there while I read or talked to others there. She is becoming a real diva! All the dogs show her respect and all the humans drown her with attention.

So, while TB, Violet and Monkey sleep, I am getting some me time on the computer. I love a quiet house. Especially when my insomnia hasn't been too bad lately and I am getting to sleep around 1 am every night (it is 11:35 pm here right now).

I have a few items to put in the dishwasher but other than that I can just relax.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*LP*, I hope you and TB shake those germs soon. After all, Violet needs her adoration time from her fans. 



Addie said:


> cjmmytunes, I am assuming that your mother was a WWII or Korean Conflict veteran...


*Addie*, actually I think *cj *and her Mom went to Virginia. THAT "VA", not THE V.A.

Quit assuming. You know the old saying...


----------



## Dawgluver

Up before the sun.  For some reason my brain wouldn't let me go back to sleep because I was thinking about making tsatzki sauce.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> cjmmytunes, I am assuming that your mother was a WWII or Korean Conflict veteran. Am I right. Or is she young enough to be of the Vietnam era? Which ever it is, hats off to her with a round of applause. Women who serve in the military, specially in wartime, do not get the recognition that they deserve. She is very fortunate to have a daughter like you to look after her. Kudos to you girl. You deserve them.



Addie, when I said "VA" I meant the state of Virginia.  I have a cousin who is an audiologist in Norfolk, and her office agreed to get Mom's hearing aids for what the insurance would cover.  Otherwise we would have had to pay over $6000 (not including the $2000 that insurance covers).  And the audiologists that are here in NC Mom didn't feel comfortable with.  She did volunteer some with her Mom during the Korean conflict at the USO in Norfolk, though.


----------



## skilletlicker

Emailed both US Senators asking them to vote correctly on the new Senate Health Bill. Later Sancho and I will go windmill tilting.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making another batch of watermelon rind pickles  Time-consuming, but really easy.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I'm making another batch of watermelon rind pickles  Time-consuming, but really easy.
> View attachment 27270


I should have said, although it's time-consuming, it's mostly hands-off, which makes it easy


----------



## Dawgluver

Love me some pickled watermelon rind.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Love me some pickled watermelon rind.


I can't bring myself to throw away watermelon rind now! [emoji38]


----------



## Chef Munky

Been busy getting the house in order.
Still looking for a new one.
Some of you know what that means. You just did it. Done it.
Now it's my turn. Gah! I haven't moved in 20 years.I've forgotten how.

Munky.


----------



## Merlot

cjmmytunes said:


> Addie, when I said "VA" I meant the state of Virginia.  I have a cousin who is an audiologist in Norfolk, and her office agreed to get Mom's hearing aids for what the insurance would cover.  Otherwise we would have had to pay over $6000 (not including the $2000 that insurance covers).  And the audiologists that are here in NC Mom didn't feel comfortable with.  She did volunteer some with her Mom during the Korean conflict at the USO in Norfolk, though.


Addie isn't the only one, I wasn't sure if you meant the VA or VA   I frequent UVA hospital quite a bit.  T one time in my life I was taking my child there every 3 months.  I hate doctor visits!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *LP*, I hope you and TB shake those germs soon. After all, Violet needs her adoration time from her fans.
> 
> 
> *Addie*, actually I think *cj *and her Mom went to Virginia. THAT "VA", not THE V.A.
> 
> Quit assuming. You know the old saying...



You know we do have women who have served in every war. Even the Revolution and Civil wars. So when I see the initials VA I automatically think of veterans. We have a very large VA hospital here. And a huge Old Soldiers Home in the next town over. So when I see the initials VA, in my world it is always in reference to those that have served. Not folks who go to Virginia for medical services.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mine would have been, too, except that cj mentioned the state Virginia a few days ago in reference to her Mom's upcoming appointment...

I'm well aware of women in the military. Himself's aunt served as a WAC during WWII, serving in the communications division.  She rose high in the ranks for those times, but neither of us can remember what rank at discharge.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meanwhile, we're at Lowe's. Again. I am waiting...waiting...


----------



## taxlady

We are enjoying start-of-the-weekend Margaritas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I was going to make the traditional ABTs, but I'm not up for making it. Stirling ordered Indian food.


----------



## Merlot

Omg I'm going to kill the dog, I just made a sandwich since we are having no dinner, I turned around and it stole it off the edge


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> *We are enjoying start-of-the-weekend Margaritas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I was going to make the traditional ABTs, but I'm not up for making it. Stirling ordered Indian food.


 
OMGosh, I sure could use one of those right now.  It's been a crazy past few days - I've been helping out with my elderly neighbors a LOT, tomorrow is Tyler's 7th birthday party, a zillion people are coming , I have a boatload of fruit and veggies to cut up for trays for guests, his presents still need wrapped, and for some crazy reason I decided this afternoon would be a good time to bake oatmeal choc chip cookies with the birthday boy and have him help decorate them with M&M's.  It's 7:30 here now and if I'm lucky I'll get a grilled cheese sandwich somewhere between now and midnight. Closing the laptop and walking away....


----------



## Katie H

Trying to "take five" and gather my thoughts and strength to prepare for another day driving to the hospital.

I've been running back and forth to the hospital since o'dark hundred on Wednesday, which is when Glenn had a major hip surgery.  The drive is over an hour, one way, so I think the car knows the way all by itself.

I slept at the hospital on Wednesday night because he didn't get out of the recovery room until about 8 p.m.  I can't drive at night, never have been.  I wanted to make sure he was doing well anyway and staying the night was the best way to assure myself that all was well.

Last night I totally crashed into bed and probably didn't move until I arose at 6:30.  The covers didn't even look disturbed and I never even got up to go to the bathroom all night, which meant I was soooo wasted

Not sure how long he'll be in the hospital.  Originally Sunday was the target time to go home, but there was a slight backslide today.  Might change the coming home time, but the ground could be recovered tonight and tomorrow.

I've been like a duck on the pond.  Looking calm on top but paddling like hell below trying to prepare for his homecoming and making time for rest for myself.

And miles to go before I sleep.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Mine would have been, too, except that cj mentioned the state Virginia a few days ago in reference to her Mom's upcoming appointment...
> 
> I'm well aware of women in the military. Himself's aunt served as a WAC during WWII, serving in the communications division.  She rose high in the ranks for those times, but neither of us can remember what rank at discharge.



Has it ever occurred to you that not every member reads every post? I don't look at the song title thread or the one for movies. And there are some days when I don't even log into DC. So when I do, I will hit the button "last read" and it will usually take me to a post that was posted two or three days later. Do I go back to read? Not always.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fine, *Addie*. 



Katie H said:


> Trying to "take five" and gather my thoughts and strength to prepare for another day driving to the hospital.
> 
> I've been running back and forth to the hospital since o'dark hundred on Wednesday, which is when Glenn had a major hip surgery.  The drive is over an hour, one way, so I think the car knows the way all by itself.
> 
> I slept at the hospital on Wednesday night because he didn't get out of the recovery room until about 8 p.m.  I can't drive at night, never have been.  I wanted to make sure he was doing well anyway and staying the night was the best way to assure myself that all was well.
> 
> Last night I totally crashed into bed and probably didn't move until I arose at 6:30.  The covers didn't even look disturbed and I never even got up to go to the bathroom all night, which meant I was soooo wasted
> 
> Not sure how long he'll be in the hospital.  Originally Sunday was the target time to go home, but there was a slight backslide today.  Might change the coming home time, but the ground could be recovered tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I've been like a duck on the pond.  Looking calm on top but paddling like hell below trying to prepare for his homecoming and making time for rest for myself.
> 
> And miles to go before I sleep.


Oh dear *Katie*!  I guess you didn't have a moment to give us a heads-up ahead. Otherwise you know those of us who pray would have been stormin' the gates for Glenn and you. I hope he regains ground, as you put it, and he can come home so you both can get proper rest.

I've got you in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there, girlfriend.


----------



## Addie

Katie, we all got Mrs. Munky through their trial when Mr. Munky had heart surgery. And with all our prayers, we will get the two of you through this. You have your work cut out for you when he comes home. But I know you are up to it. Just think, he can take you out dancing with his new hip. 

Stay strong and remember, we all are sending prayers on the way for the both of you.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hang in there Katie....  

As we age, these things pop up.. 

I've been through the heart thingy and am contemplating hip surgery..

With prayer and luck, life goes on and its great to have people who care..

Ross


----------



## Katie H

Just Cooking said:


> Hang in there Katie....
> 
> As we age, these things pop up..
> 
> I've been through the heart thingy and am contemplating hip surgery..
> 
> With prayer and luck, life goes on and its great to have people who care..
> 
> Ross



Thanks, Ross.  This surgery was a revision of a replacement that was done 20 years ago.  It simply wore out and seriously degraded over the last year or so.  By the time he made it to the operating room, his left leg was 2 inches shorter and his femur had multiple small fractures from the stem rattling around whacking it.  The surgeon told me all he had to do to remove the old stem was to pluck it out with his index finger and his thumb it was so loose.

Glenn's endured a lot since April when he had open heart surgery.  He's a pretty tough guy but he's ready to see what normal can be again.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Merlot said:


> Addie isn't the only one, I wasn't sure if you meant the VA or VA   I frequent UVA hospital quite a bit.  T one time in my life I was taking my child there every 3 months.  I hate doctor visits!



OMGoodness, you were there quite a bit then.  Hope your son is well now.  Mom has Dr appointments of some sort every 2 to 3 months.  Podiatrist is every 2 months, Medicare covers because she is diabetic.  Dermatologist is every 3 months - she has little pre-cancerous things that pop up and he freezes them off.  GP every 3 to 6 months for general check-up and fine tuning medications.  he also gets blood work every 3 to 6 months.  I have check-ups every 4 months for diabetes and blood pressure, blood work every year.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Katie H said:


> Trying to "take five" and gather my thoughts and strength to prepare for another day driving to the hospital.
> 
> I've been running back and forth to the hospital since o'dark hundred on Wednesday, which is when Glenn had a major hip surgery.  The drive is over an hour, one way, so I think the car knows the way all by itself.
> 
> I slept at the hospital on Wednesday night because he didn't get out of the recovery room until about 8 p.m.  I can't drive at night, never have been.  I wanted to make sure he was doing well anyway and staying the night was the best way to assure myself that all was well.
> 
> Last night I totally crashed into bed and probably didn't move until I arose at 6:30.  The covers didn't even look disturbed and I never even got up to go to the bathroom all night, which meant I was soooo wasted
> 
> 
> Not sure how long he'll be in the hospital.  Originally Sunday was the target time to go home, but there was a slight backslide today.  Might change the coming home time, but the ground could be recovered tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I've been like a duck on the pond.  Looking calm on top but paddling like hell below trying to prepare for his homecoming and making time for rest for myself.
> 
> And miles to go before I sleep.



Wishing Glenn a speedy recovery and that he will be up and about really soon. Katie, please take care of yourself and bless you both.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Trying to "take five" and gather my thoughts and strength to prepare for another day driving to the hospital.
> 
> I've been running back and forth to the hospital since o'dark hundred on Wednesday, which is when Glenn had a major hip surgery.  The drive is over an hour, one way, so I think the car knows the way all by itself.
> 
> I slept at the hospital on Wednesday night because he didn't get out of the recovery room until about 8 p.m.  I can't drive at night, never have been.  I wanted to make sure he was doing well anyway and staying the night was the best way to assure myself that all was well.
> 
> Last night I totally crashed into bed and probably didn't move until I arose at 6:30.  The covers didn't even look disturbed and I never even got up to go to the bathroom all night, which meant I was soooo wasted
> 
> Not sure how long he'll be in the hospital.  Originally Sunday was the target time to go home, but there was a slight backslide today.  Might change the coming home time, but the ground could be recovered tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I've been like a duck on the pond.  Looking calm on top but paddling like hell below trying to prepare for his homecoming and making time for rest for myself.
> 
> And miles to go before I sleep.


So sorry you're both having to go through this, Katie. I hope you had a restful night. Best wishes to you and Glenn. Hugs.


----------



## Merlot

Katie H said:


> Trying to "take five" and gather my thoughts and strength to prepare for another day driving to the hospital.
> 
> I've been running back and forth to the hospital since o'dark hundred on Wednesday, which is when Glenn had a major hip surgery.  The drive is over an hour, one way, so I think the car knows the way all by itself.
> 
> I slept at the hospital on Wednesday night because he didn't get out of the recovery room until about 8 p.m.  I can't drive at night, never have been.  I wanted to make sure he was doing well anyway and staying the night was the best way to assure myself that all was well.
> 
> Last night I totally crashed into bed and probably didn't move until I arose at 6:30.  The covers didn't even look disturbed and I never even got up to go to the bathroom all night, which meant I was soooo wasted
> 
> Not sure how long he'll be in the hospital.  Originally Sunday was the target time to go home, but there was a slight backslide today.  Might change the coming home time, but the ground could be recovered tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I've been like a duck on the pond.  Looking calm on top but paddling like hell below trying to prepare for his homecoming and making time for rest for myself.
> 
> And miles to go before I sleep.


Oh goodness, I hope he does well with recovery and you get some rest!  Doctors and hospitals and surgeries wear a person out


----------



## Merlot

cjmmytunes said:


> OMGoodness, you were there quite a bit then.  Hope your son is well now.  Mom has Dr appointments of some sort every 2 to 3 months.  Podiatrist is every 2 months, Medicare covers because she is diabetic.  Dermatologist is every 3 months - she has little pre-cancerous things that pop up and he freezes them off.  GP every 3 to 6 months for general check-up and fine tuning medications.  he also gets blood work every 3 to 6 months.  I have check-ups every 4 months for diabetes and blood pressure, blood work every year.


The soft spot in his head closed early so we went through surgeries and now he goes for eye appointments, he doesn't have depth perception like we do but since he was born with it he does well.  That's why you see a lot of dementia patients walking funny when they have to cross different flooring like carpet to black tile to white tile etc.  Age related loss of depth perception.... people don't think of those things when they design nsg homes, assisted living centers.  Another fact is fluorescent lighting.  It's the absolute worst for anxiety, low vision etc.  now he has a bit of a lazy eye which the dr said he will try to correct when he's a little bit older.  I guess we all have our trials in life.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We had some friends over last night. The kids were throwing rocks like kids do. Jasper threw one through the back window of a Ford Taurus wagon. So we get to make a trip to u pull it this morning. Its hot and humid and sticky but I have to fix it. 

I've had quite the run of bad luck lately. I know what I did to deserve bad karma but enough already. I've learned my lesson. I swear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Trying to "take five" and gather my thoughts and strength to prepare for another day driving to the hospital.
> 
> I've been running back and forth to the hospital since o'dark hundred on Wednesday, which is when Glenn had a major hip surgery.  The drive is over an hour, one way, so I think the car knows the way all by itself.
> 
> I slept at the hospital on Wednesday night because he didn't get out of the recovery room until about 8 p.m.  I can't drive at night, never have been.  I wanted to make sure he was doing well anyway and staying the night was the best way to assure myself that all was well.
> 
> Last night I totally crashed into bed and probably didn't move until I arose at 6:30.  The covers didn't even look disturbed and I never even got up to go to the bathroom all night, which meant I was soooo wasted
> 
> Not sure how long he'll be in the hospital.  Originally Sunday was the target time to go home, but there was a slight backslide today.  Might change the coming home time, but the ground could be recovered tonight and tomorrow.
> 
> I've been like a duck on the pond.  Looking calm on top but paddling like hell below trying to prepare for his homecoming and making time for rest for myself.
> 
> And miles to go before I sleep.



Hang in there, Katie.  Take care of yourself and my best wishes for Glenn's fast recovery.


----------



## Merlot

Farmer Jon said:


> We had some friends over last night. The kids were throwing rocks like kids do. Jasper threw one through the back window of a Ford Taurus wagon. So we get to make a trip to u pull it this morning. Its hot and humid and sticky but I have to fix it.
> 
> I've had quite the run of bad luck lately. I know what I did to deserve bad karma but enough already. I've learned my lesson. I swear.


Sending good karma and luck your way!!
Kids and rocks... my nephew and his friends were throwing rocks a couple of weeks ago and he had to get his mouth wired shut, it broke his jaw.  I'm thinking someone needs to throw a rock at me, diet plan!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, I am with the group here, sending prayers and positive thoughts for both you and Glenn. I hope that things work themselves out quickly so you can get him home sooner than later. It will make things better for both of you.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heal quickly, Glenn!


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> The soft spot in his head closed early so we went through surgeries and now he goes for eye appointments, he doesn't have depth perception like we do but since he was born with it he does well.  That's why you see a lot of dementia patients walking funny when they have to cross different flooring like carpet to black tile to white tile etc.  Age related loss of depth perception.... people don't think of those things when they design nsg homes, assisted living centers.  Another fact is fluorescent lighting.  It's the absolute worst for anxiety, low vision etc.  now he has a bit of a lazy eye which the dr said he will try to correct when he's a little bit older.  I guess we all have our trials in life.



Merlot, I have had a lazy eye my whole life. Then when I had the cataract surgery, all of a sudden I was able to see with both eyes. I am having trouble using both eyes. A whole new experience. Sometimes I see two different objects. And now I find myself not wearing my street glasses for days on end. But the eye doctor has given some exercises to do. I do them when watching TV. I find that I can now read with just my one "lazy" eye. Something I could never do my whole life. Having my left eye checked for new glasses was always a nightmare. Now I can read the bottom line on the chart. But the main thing is I am so glad I waited until I was older.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Merlot, I have had a lazy eye my whole life. Then when I had the cataract surgery, all of a sudden I was able to see with both eyes. I am having trouble using both eyes. A whole new experience. Sometimes I see two different objects. And now I find myself not wearing my street glasses for days on end. But the eye doctor has given some exercises to do. I do them when watching TV. I find that I can now read with just my one "lazy" eye. Something I could never do my whole life. Having my left eye checked for new glasses was always a nightmare. Now I can read the bottom line on the chart. But the main thing is I am so glad I waited until I was older.


Grayson says that he likes how he sees, I think he can see further in his peripheral vision!  When he reads he closes one eye, he sees double if not.  I told him whatever he wanted to do was fine with me.  I love that little fellow  this is his most recent picture!


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Grayson says that he likes how he sees, I think he can see further in his peripheral vision!  When he reads he closes one eye, he sees double if not.  I told him whatever he wanted to do was fine with me.  I love that little fellow  this is his most recent picture!




Any person with a vision difficulty, always makes adjustment to see the best way for themselves. That's exactly what I did growing up. And so is your son. God bless him. He is one handsome kid. What a great smile he has. He is going to be a heartbreaker.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> Any person with a vision difficulty, always makes adjustment to see the best way for themselves. That's exactly what I did growing up. And so is your son. God bless him. He is one handsome kid. What a great smile he has. He is going to be a heartbreaker.



Addie, you are a angel.  Thank you so much for that.  I worry about him so so so much!


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> Addie, you are a angel.  Thank you so much for that.  I worry about him so so so much!



With your guiding hand, he is going to be just fine. He already knows it, and he is just waiting for your to find out for yourself.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> With your guiding hand, he is going to be just fine. He already knows it, and he is just waiting for your to find out for yourself.



Thank you, from the bottom of my heart


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Merlot said:


> ...I frequent UVA hospital quite a bit.  T one time in my life I was taking my child there every 3 months...


I guess that sort of ER schedule is normal for some moms of boys, *Merlot*. Our back-door neighbor at our first house would head off to the local ER so often she said she was waiting for the day they showed up to a sign that read "The Johnny T Emergency Room".  He's all grown up, still alive (unless his wife killed him very recently), and (knock on wood) has been safe working as an MP in the Army for about a decade.

About the lack of depth perception: our next door neighbor from our last house has that same issue with his vision. He's worn glasses with a certain type of grind that works well for him. It does something to adjust the field of vision and he can see almost normally. I don't know how it works exactly, since my issues are plain-and-simple nearsighted with astigmatism. 

He also does little theatre shows. He's a stickler for looking "in period", so if a part is historical and he can't authentically wear his glasses he goes without! He's very careful during rehearsals to make sure he gets his spots perfectly. That way he can be sure he can still maneuver around the stage for performances without knocking his leading lady off the edge! Well, edge of the stage. I've done shows with him and a few other crazies who can drive you over the edge.


----------



## taxlady

Stirling had "lazy eye" as a child. They tried to fix it. It didn't work. He doesn't have depth perception because of strabismus. Every once in a while his eyes match up and he gets depth perception. It freaks him out.


----------



## Addie

I was in the first grade when I got my first pair of eye glasses. At that time we used to go home at noon time for lunch. My mother dropped me off at school midmorning with my new glasses. On the way home there were empty trash cans on the side walk. I threw my new glasses in one of them. I had a very unhappy mother. I also had to take her and show her which trash can I had tossed them in. I also had a very angry mother. I didn't go back for the second half of school that day. She made me stay in the house where she could see me and keep an eye on me so I wouldn't take my glasses off. By the next day I was used to them. I never tried that trick again. But the next time I needed new glasses, she let me help pick out my frame. Within reasonable cost.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Merlot said:


> The soft spot in his head closed early so we went through surgeries and now he goes for eye appointments, he doesn't have depth perception like we do but since he was born with it he does well.  That's why you see a lot of dementia patients walking funny when they have to cross different flooring like carpet to black tile to white tile etc.  Age related loss of depth perception.... people don't think of those things when they design nsg homes, assisted living centers.  Another fact is fluorescent lighting.  It's the absolute worst for anxiety, low vision etc.  now he has a bit of a lazy eye which the dr said he will try to correct when he's a little bit older.  I guess we all have our trials in life.



I've never heard of that happening before, but glad they could keep an eye on it and have the surgeries to help correct it.  I noticed Mom walking funny after she had the aneurysm, and she still does if we are in Walmart or somewhere with lots of different flooring surfaces.  I thought it was just the balance issues, never thought about the depth perception issues.  I wonder if the 2 are tied together in any way.


----------



## Merlot

Addie said:


> I was in the first grade when I got my first pair of eye glasses. At that time we used to go home at noon time for lunch. My mother dropped me off at school midmorning with my new glasses. On the way home there were empty trash cans on the side walk. I threw my new glasses in one of them. I had a very unhappy mother. I also had to take her and show her which trash can I had tossed them in. I also had a very angry mother. I didn't go back for the second half of school that day. She made me stay in the house where she could see me and keep an eye on me so I wouldn't take my glasses off. By the next day I was used to them. I never tried that trick again. But the next time I needed new glasses, she let me help pick out my frame. Within reasonable cost.


I bet she was mad!   I threw my retainer away at a restaurant by accident and we had to go back and dig in the dumpster for it


----------



## Merlot

cjmmytunes said:


> I've never heard of that happening before, but glad they could keep an eye on it and have the surgeries to help correct it.  I noticed Mom walking funny after she had the aneurysm, and she still does if we are in Walmart or somewhere with lots of different flooring surfaces.  I thought it was just the balance issues, never thought about the depth perception issues.  I wonder if the 2 are tied together in any way.



Anything like that affects their vision, that's usually one of the biggest complaints.  The malls are bad for their flooring too.  Grayson wouldn't walk across the white tile to the  black tile for the longest time!


----------



## roadfix

Listening to Fleetwood Mac live at Dodger Stadium.....(from my balcony)


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom wore her hearing aids in Walmart for the first time over the weekend, and she said it's TOO loud in there now.  I told her that we'd get the ComPilot charged up (it's a remote control for the hearing aids that she can wear around her neck) and wear that the next time so she can adjust the volume if needed.  She has to take them out when she gets her hair washed/cut, though.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh is coming here after football practice this morning. Can't wait, he is going to stay here the whole week.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was just thinking that it is just a little over a year that I had the Shingles all over the right side of my head and neck. I still have scars on the side of my face and neck. I also  have a very sore and touchie right ear ( which was full of the sores). The hair I had lost because of the scabs has grown back in thank goodness. I hope never to get the shingles again.


----------



## Merlot

roadfix said:


> Listening to Fleetwood Mac live at Dodger Stadium.....(from my balcony)


I LOVE fleet wood Mac!!!


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just thinking that it is just a little over a year that I had the Shingles all over the right side of my head and neck. I still have scars on the side of my face and neck. I also  have a very sore and touchie right ear ( which was full of the sores). The hair I had lost because of the scabs has grown back in thank goodness. I hope never to get the shingles again.


(((Hugs))) I hear they are awful. I also hear that the shingles vaccine works even if you already have it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> (((Hugs))) I hear they are awful. I also hear that the shingles vaccine works even if you already have it.



Thanks. When I got the shingles I had never heard about the vaccine, I didnt go to the doctors right away, I thought I just had some acid sores coming. I have to be careful with what I drink because of the citric acid and I can't eat oranges, lemons or grapefruit.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks. When I got the shingles I had never heard about the vaccine, I didnt go to the doctors right away, I thought I just had some acid sores coming. I have to be careful with what I drink because of the citric acid and I can't eat oranges, lemons or grapefruit.



I hope your doctor was smart enough to give you the shot. I have never had the chicken pox. When I asked my doctor could I catch them from someone with shingles, within seconds the nurse was at my side to give me the shot. 

I watch my husband go through the shingles. I felt so bad for him. There was no vaccine at that time.


----------



## JoAnn L.

No he did not give the vaccine. He gave me two different pills to take.HYDROCOD/ACETAM for pain and ValACYciovir.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just thinking that it is just a little over a year that I had the Shingles all over the right side of my head and neck..


Those are rough to deal with. Glad things are finally coming around for you. Both my Mom and my son had them on their backs. I'm hoping the darned thing skips a generation!  When I checked into getting the shot, the nurse suggested I wait another year or two. Current vaccine is around 50% effective with decreasing effectiveness over five years, but the new one (which she expected to be released for use within the next couple of years) has a 90% effective rate which appears to stay steady over the 4-year test. Since I'm under 70, I would have to pay about $85 for my shot. I'll take my chances (she said with fingers crossed).


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those are rough to deal with. Glad things are finally coming around for you. Both my Mom and my son had them on their backs. I'm hoping the darned thing skips a generation!  When I checked into getting the shot, the nurse suggested I wait another year or two. Current vaccine is around 50% effective with decreasing effectiveness over five years, but the new one (which she expected to be released for use within the next couple of years) has a 90% effective rate which appears to stay steady over the 4-year test. Since I'm under 70, I would have to pay about $85 for my shot. I'll take my chances (she said with fingers crossed).



Thanks for an update. I am going on the 26th for my monthly vitals. I am going to ask if I have the latest and greatest shot. I know that I got a second shot for pneumonia. It was the latest one to come out at that time. Winthrop is pretty good with staying with any and all updates for medical care. The one thing I like about Winthrop about 95% of their personnel are trained in geriatric care.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to arrange for new neighbours and family members to take Violet out to the park for the next few days. Even though most of the fires in BC are further north and east of where we live, there is still a lot of smoke accumulating down here near the coast. There is an air quality advisory for anyone with asthma or other lung/breathing problems to stay in as much as possible. I believe that is what was affecting me in the morning. The two times I went out today were no better. It is only an advisory and not a warning but I need to be so careful.

It is heartbreaking seeing all the reports on the news of the evacuations and video of houses burning to the ground. Some friends and family are involved in all of this and we can only sit back and hope and pray it all turns out well for them.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to arrange for new neighbours and family members to take Violet out to the park for the next few days. Even though most of the fires in BC are further north and east of where we live, there is still a lot of smoke accumulating down here near the coast. There is an air quality advisory for anyone with asthma or other lung/breathing problems to stay in as much as possible. I believe that is what was affecting me in the morning. The two times I went out today were no better. It is only an advisory and not a warning but I need to be so careful.
> 
> It is heartbreaking seeing all the reports on the news of the evacuations and video of houses burning to the ground. Some friends and family are involved in all of this and we can only sit back and hope and pray it all turns out well for them.



Get your hands on some surgical masks. Wear one whenever you have to go out the door for *any* reason. Even to take out the trash or garbage. You will need more than one. If you can get a box of the disposable ones, even better. They have some that are treated with a yellow paper that catches all things in the air. I have some from Winthrop that when the flu is on a march, I wear it when I have to go into a building where there are a lot of people.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...It is heartbreaking seeing all the reports on the news of the evacuations and video of houses burning to the ground. Some friends and family are involved in all of this and we can only sit back and hope and pray it all turns out well for them.


I hope your friends and loved ones make it through these fires safely and with everything intact.

**************************

I'm counting my blessings. I've decided that it's much better than crabbing about things...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MRI done...now waiting for results.  Will know more about Mom's trials on Wednesday.  Then I got a phone call, I have a doctor's appointment Wednesday...ARRRRGH.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Mom's trials"? Am I missing something  here? Whatever, I hope everything goes OK.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> "Mom's trials"? Am I missing something  here? Whatever, I hope everything goes OK.



Mom's troubles walking a month ago...she has lesions on her spine.  Saw her oncologist today (monday).


----------



## cjmmytunes

JoAnn L. said:


> I was just thinking that it is just a little over a year that I had the Shingles all over the right side of my head and neck. I still have scars on the side of my face and neck. I also  have a very sore and touchie right ear ( which was full of the sores). The hair I had lost because of the scabs has grown back in thank goodness. I hope never to get the shingles again.



Did you ever get the Shingles vaccine or could you not get it?


----------



## JoAnn L.

cjmmytunes said:


> Did you ever get the Shingles vaccine or could you not get it?



No I never had the vaccine. I didn't even know about it. So when I finally went to the doctor all he gave me was some pills.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Get your hands on some surgical masks. Wear one whenever you have to go out the door for *any* reason. Even to take out the trash or garbage. You will need more than one. If you can get a box of the disposable ones, even better. They have some that are treated with a yellow paper that catches all things in the air. I have some from Winthrop that when the flu is on a march, I wear it when I have to go into a building where there are a lot of people.


Thanks, Addie, yes I have these on hand all the time. I even keep a couple in a ziplock bag in my purse. I wear them a lot in the winter to protect me from colds, flu, and other bugs. I hadn't worn one before this morning because we didn't think the smoke was coming this far south. However, after feeling the way I did last night and hearing the alerts I did use one on this morning's dog walk. Plus they are mowing the grass which is another huge asthma/allergy trigger.

TB set up my nebulizer for me as I finally found it in one of the unpacked boxes. I was only able to find one nebule at the time but it did increase my breathing by quite a bit. I am currently doing the usual double dose so hopefully that will get me through the morning. All windows are shut, air conditioner is on so we don't fry, and the air filters are on high, one in every room like the old days.


----------



## Chef Munky

Browsing around here looking at food pics.
They look so nice.
My video card went.Had a back up one that was old but still usable.Everything was slow choppy and blurry.
Does that sound like a recipe or directions?

Getting used to a new keyboard.Yep I'm old.Picked a new one that has huge keys and the board lights up in 3 colors.WOW! 
Now everyone wants one.
The next one will have sparklies and Unicorns.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Browsing around here looking at food pics.
> They look so nice.
> My video card went.Had a back up one that was old but still usable.Everything was slow choppy and blurry.
> Does that sound like a recipe or directions?
> 
> Getting used to a new keyboard.Yep I'm old.Picked a new one that has huge keys and the board lights up in 3 colors.WOW!
> Now everyone wants one.
> *The next one will have sparklies and Unicorns.*
> 
> Munky.



OooooH!   That's the one I want.


----------



## Souschef

*Pilots & Paws*

We flew down to San Diego to pick up 2 rescue German Shepherds from Tijuana. We loaded them in a crate and flew them to the lady who was rescuing them. 
I finally learned how to send texts on my flip phone to contact the sending and receiving parties.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful dogs, SC.  Thanks for doing this!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> OooooH!   That's the one I want.


Me too, please!


----------



## LPBeier

Souschef said:


> We flew down to San Diego to pick up 2 rescue German Shepherds from Tijuana. We loaded them in a crate and flew them to the lady who was rescuing them.
> I finally learned how to send texts on my flip phone to contact the sending and receiving parties.


Those poor puppies. They are skin and bones! I am so glad they have found a new forever home.

Congrats on learning a new skill! Texting opens up a whole new world!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks SousChef for saving the dogs, they are lucky to have friends like you!


----------



## Katie H

Speaking of dogs.....

https://www.facebook.com/katie.howard42079#Well...alrighty now!


  Never let it be said our dog, Harley, is a boring canine.  She's quite  the huntress and constantly brings us her "prizes."  Anything from  fawns, opossum, rabbits, snakes (some of which she tried to bark to  death), skunks (one close encounter in her dog house halted that desire)  and, now, today....


 The crowning glory of her hunting escapades.


  I looked out the kitchen window while I was making lunch and spied  something in the back yard that looked slightly doggie "illegal."  From  my view point I tried to talk myself into the item being a piece of a  broken tree but curiosity got the best of me and I went out to look.
 Never in my wildest dreams did I expect to see a medium-sized.....








                                                                                                 armadillo.


 Way to go Harley!


----------



## Merlot

Katie H said:


> Speaking of dogs.....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/katie.howard42079#Well...alrighty now!
> 
> 
> Never let it be said our dog, Harley, is a boring canine.  She's quite  the huntress and constantly brings us her "prizes."  Anything from  fawns, opossum, rabbits, snakes (some of which she tried to bark to  death), skunks (one close encounter in her dog house halted that desire)  and, now, today....
> 
> 
> The crowning glory of her hunting escapades.
> 
> 
> I looked out the kitchen window while I was making lunch and spied  something in the back yard that looked slightly doggie "illegal."  From  my view point I tried to talk myself into the item being a piece of a  broken tree but curiosity got the best of me and I went out to look.
> Never in my wildest dreams did I expect to see a medium-sized.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> armadillo.
> 
> 
> Way to go Harley!


 we had a dog that found turtles everywhere he went, he was obsessed with them!


----------



## Addie

I have the bullet between my gums, (my teeth are in the bathroom) and I am biting down. I have a four inch D ring empty notebook. And I have all my printed recipes and my heavy duty three hole punch. So if I can pull myself away from the computer, I will be punching all of them.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Fixing dinner for breakfast today.


----------



## Just Cooking

Spent the early morning cleaning my tiny oven, after spraying it down with Fume Free Easy Off last night.. Necessary but not my fave job.. 

Jeannie watched and directed me...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for Shrek to shower so we can go get his "plumbing problem" fixed.  I'll be very busy with "the Invalid" for the next couple days.  Meanwhile, since he can't eat, I haven't eaten either.


----------



## Rparrny

I am sitting at the kitchen island, sipping a cup of coffee from Columbian Urrao-Valle de Penderisco beans that I roasted on Sunday.  
As I glance to my right, I watch the birds at the three feeders outside my kitchen window.  
I keep the feeder with the peanuts closest as the woodpeckers are my favorites.  The small downy woodpeckers are so stunning and brave...that feeder is right outside my kitchen door and they don't budge when I go out the door...I'm used to that with the chickadees but was surprised to see the downy's so bold...maybe it's their way of saying thank you for the peanuts.  
In the middle the millet type seed draws the chickadees, titmouse, wrens, sparrows, purple finches and cardinals...this past week for the first time ever Zach and I saw a western tanager!  The last feeder is everyone's favorite...the sunflower seed.  The goldfinches are getting bullied by the purple finches for control of turf and the purple finches are winning.
The squirrels are watching in the background frustrated.  Again yesterday, as they do every few weeks or so, they once again try getting the seeds out of the feeder.  It's been over a year and I figured they would give up by now...
Still overcast today but not raining anymore, which is a brief respite for my hips.  I will try calling the blueberry farm again today for another 4 pints for jam.  They were closed yesterday because of the rain.  All the local farmers and merchants know me well and they have been so great about bringing things out to the jeep so I can avoid walking.  
Dreams of more blueberry/lime jam dancing in my head....


----------



## Rparrny

Merlot said:


> we had a dog that found turtles everywhere he went, he was obsessed with them!


Thought you might find this interesting and funny.  I going down the driveway on my way to work and see something ahead in my path.  I get out and this is what I see...  sorry the pic is on it's side...didn't know how to rotate it.


----------



## Rparrny

Souschef said:


> We flew down to San Diego to pick up 2 rescue German Shepherds from Tijuana. We loaded them in a crate and flew them to the lady who was rescuing them.
> I finally learned how to send texts on my flip phone to contact the sending and receiving parties.


I love to hear people that opt for rescues.  I am a major dog fanatic and have two recues of my own.  The first, an Argentinian Mastiff mix, got parvo at 8 weeks and miraculously survived but was skin and bones when the rescue group I adopted him from (Southern Paws) received him from Louisiana.  He had stopped eating and it didn't look good, so I convinced them to let me take him anyway.  I started him on a raw diet of chicken wings, thighs and legs...he gained 11 pounds in a week...lol!  This is what he looks like now:


----------



## Addie

Rparrny said:


> I love to hear people that opt for rescues.  I am a major dog fanatic and have two recues of my own.  The first, an Argentinian Mastiff mix, got parvo at 8 weeks and miraculously survived but was skin and bones when the rescue group I adopted him from (Southern Paws) received him from Louisiana.  He had stopped eating and it didn't look good, so I convinced them to let me take him anyway.  I started him on a raw diet of chicken wings, thighs and legs...he gained 11 pounds in a week...lol!  This is what he looks like now:



What a lucky dog! He definitely found his forever home. I love that he is all white. 

My oldest son has a Maltese. I babysit him everyday while Spike goes to work or runs errands. He could stay home alone, but why should he. I love having him here. He now has three owners that feed him and take care of him.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I've spent the morning changing the fluid and filters in my transmission. It got pretty hot the other day on the way home from our camping trip. I was afraid it was burned. But Its still nice and red and no crap in the pan. Changed oil in the transfer case also. The front and rear differentials are next.
 I'm having trouble getting the right filter from Napa. The new one is the white one its a little taller and I can't get the pan back on. I might have to go to the dealer and pay out the big bucks. Everyone else is gone for a few days so I'm here all by myself. I might say heck with it and take a nap.


----------



## medtran49

I made olive salad this morning using the  giardiniera I started a couple of days ago.  It will be used in a deconstructed muffaletta salad in a day or 2.  Made enough for the salad and either another salad or a muffaletta sammie, Craig's choice, next week.  

Also started the dough for some whole wheat pita bread for tonight's dinner.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through with breakfast.  Mom has an appointment with the podiatrist today and we need to stop and get bread after we're done.  May pick up some fried chicken and sweet potato fries for supper tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm preparing a few jars of honey to trade to one person for some farm-fresh eggs and to another person for fresh figs from her tree. I'm excited to try making something with them - fig mustard, fig preserves, etc.


----------



## Katie H

Just chillin' out right now.  In spite of it being like Hades here I still had to turn on the oven to bake bread.  We were out.  As long as I had the oven on I also blind baked a pie crust for a blueberry pie.  If I'm going to sweat I may as well make it worth it.

So...two nice loaves of bread and a golden pie crust are cooling on the kitchen table while I cool on the sofa with a cold drink.

I'll go out to vacuum the pool soon but won't be too refreshing since the water is registering at 94F.  More like bathwater.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm preparing a few jars of honey to trade to one person for some farm-fresh eggs and to another person for fresh figs from her tree. I'm excited to try making something with them - *fig mustard*, fig preserves, etc.



That sounds interesting. I love the idea of bartering for other items that you don't have on your own property. I have always found figs and dates to sweet for my preferences. Whereas my sister would have climbed a tree to get to them. She loved them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Jon, my brother would kill for that shop you've got.  

GG, how nice that you can barter your honey with friends and neighbors.  The farm fresh eggs and figs sound so good. 

Katie...hope you pool cools down soon - you're so fortunate to have one!

It's just a little after 8PM here now, but I am so tired after running around with little man yesterday and today (and tomorrow....), and keeping him busy - heading for bed soon. He's a joy, but is he ever active.   School starts back up in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Addie

It is almost 11:30 p.m. and I just hung up with my grandson. He sent me a picture of my brand new great grandson. He looks just like his grandfather and father. That brings the count up to 18. Seven are great grandkids. 

This family just keeps growing and growing. What really scares me is that I have some great grandkids that are old enough to make me a great, great grandmother. Yikes!


----------



## Rparrny

Addie said:


> It is almost 11:30 p.m. and I just hung up with my grandson. He sent me a picture of my brand new great grandson. He looks just like his grandfather and father. That brings the count up to 18. Seven are great grandkids.
> 
> This family just keeps growing and growing. What really scares me is that I have some great grandkids that are old enough to make me a great, great grandmother. Yikes!



Mazel Tov!


----------



## CakePoet

I'm just home from a trip home to Scotland.  We dont  do the  proper tourist thing, since  the family is local, no haggis but Scottish Sunday breakfast, lovely home made curries , fish cakes and dinners.  We did splurge on eating at Five Guys, that was ace! I really liked their burgers and fries. Visited relatives, saw the country side, saw highland cattle, manage to see one guy playing bag pipe the last day there.

And now we are home just missing them all.


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting for Violet to eat her breakfast appetizer (aka take her medicine) so we can go out for her first duty trip. She has an infection in both ears and because she was shaking her head so hard from it, she broke blood vessels in one ear, leaving a huge pocket of blood. We can't have it drained until the infection is getting better because they don't want it to happen again.

I am also getting ready to make a gluten free zucchini loaf. Once it is done, cooled and put away safely, I will be making gluten filled blueberry cupcakes to take as a gift tomorrow when we go to dinner with some friends of TB from work. If I am energetic enough, they will be decorated. If I am not, they will be simply iced with a glaze


----------



## cjmmytunes

CP, glad you got to take a trip home.  I know it's hard to come back after seeing family.  It's hard for me to get my daughter leave after her and her family are for a weekend.

LP, hope Violet gets better soon.  It's bad enough when grown ups get ear infections.  But babies and pets are a whole other story.


----------



## CakePoet

We havent  seen our oldest daughter for 4½ years... it is a long time.


----------



## Addie

Rparrny said:


> Mazel Tov!



Thank you. Now you know why being on a small amount of SS I skip Christmas.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting for Shrek to shower so we can go get his "plumbing problem" fixed.  I'll be very busy with "the Invalid" for the next couple days.  Meanwhile, since he can't eat, I haven't eaten either.



How is  your "invalid" doing? I hope he is healing fast and you both are getting some rest. Take care.


----------



## Addie

I am sitting here with my headphones on listening to the Bee Gees hits. I should be working on my grocery  list. A chore of punishment for me. 

Since Spike does one half of the store for me, I have to list everything by which aisle the item is in. A real pain!!! 

I took Teddy out this morning. I managed to walk more than a half block with him. And then back. I think that was because I am full of Vicodin. My leg and foot are so swollen. Not good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> How is  your "invalid" doing? I hope he is healing fast and you both are getting some rest. Take care.



The Ogre had an extra couple of days in the hospital than planned (breathing problems)...he's well enough now to make me nuts.  I'm taking the afternoon off, taking my Niece to the street fair in town and the last day of the County Fair.  We will have fun and I love spending time with her.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Ogre had an extra couple of days in the hospital than planned (breathing problems)...he's well enough now to make me nuts.  I'm taking the afternoon off, taking my Niece to the street fair in town and the last day of the County Fair.  We will have fun and I love spending time with her.



Glad to hear he is on the mend. And have loads of fun at the fair. I love fairs. My favorite is seeing all the handmade quilts. Oh, to be so talented.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Ogre had an extra couple of days in the hospital than planned (breathing problems)...he's well enough now to make me nuts.  I'm taking the afternoon off, taking my Niece to the street fair in town and the last day of the County Fair.  We will have fun and I love spending time with her.


I had to stay in after my surgery due to breathing as well and then it was TB who ended up with the C-PAP machine! I hope Shrek feels better soon for his  sake... and yours 

**********
We just got home from the vet and the infection in Violet's ear is getting better. We have an appointment for Tuesday to have the pocket drained. 

We are going on a road-trip today! Some friends from TB's work have invited us to dinner at their place. He is an excellent cook and makes awesome meals. It is about an hour's drive from our new place so that cuts about a half hour off from our old place. I am going to have to rest from now until the time we leave but I am really looking forward to going.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Ogre is still breathing...I'm taking his rest time as a chance to go outside and play in the yard time.


----------



## Katie H

Taking advantage of the more civilized weather and turning the last of the heap of tomatoes Kenneth delivered last week into marinara sauce.  Sure smells good in our house right now.

There's still nearly a whole baguette left I made earlier in the week, so it looks like pasta for supper tonight.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Ogre is still breathing...I'm taking his rest time as *a chance to go outside and play in the yard time.*



Well that is good news. *But that is even better news.* Everyone needs some "me" time.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Well that is good news. *But that is even better news.* Everyone needs some "me" time.


*PF*, I agree with Addie on all counts!

*****

I am doing laundry, marinating chicken for kabobs on the grill tonight, and emptying the last two boxes for the dining room - the first room to be completely unpacked and looking civilized!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The Ogre is still breathing...


I guess you haven't applied pillow therapy yet... Aw, I know you won't hurt the big lug...you  him too much.


I've been sorting and tidying up around here, trying to make sure we'll be ready to get out of Dodge in two weeks. We'll be off to our summer visit with the kids, heading to OH by way of the Knoxville area. Why Knoxville, you might ask? Well, that's where Himself decided he would like to take the chance at getting a look at the total solar eclipse. The actual town we'll be headed to is less than an hour from Knoxville, but at least we'll be able to find something to do while waiting out the weekend (hotels are requiring a minimum two night stay) and if the weather doesn't cooperate.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through straightening up after breakfast, and looking up information on insulin-to-carb ratios so I can make my case for switching from a pre-mixed insulin to a basal-bolus MDI system.


----------



## GotGarlic

Waiting for the dentist to get to me. It's a full house today [emoji38]


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Waiting for the dentist to get to me. It's a full house today [emoji38]



Sounds like fun.  Hope it turns out well for you.


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for the coffee pot to beep so I can have my first cup.


----------



## LPBeier

We are taking Violet in to get her ear drained today. She will come home with the "cone of shame" which will be interesting how she manages at the dog park.

The rest of my day will be continuing on my kitchen. Today is cleaning out the chest freezer so we can get it as empty as possible and defrosted. We will then be moving it from the kitchen to the balcony now that we have the approval to do so. Then I can get my last pantry in the kitchen and finally stop using baskets for my spices, etc.

I am also going to take some time to watch last night's "American Ninja Warrior". It is one of my favourite reality shows because it is really "real". I love how everyone cheers for everyone else, even to the point of changing shirts for each competitor! The back stories are also very moving.


----------



## simonbaker

Waiting for my daughter, she's at the clinic for a Dr. Appt.   Hard to believe she will be off to college in 18 days, empty nesters.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Waiting for my daughter, she's at the clinic for a Dr. Appt.   Hard to believe she will be off to college in 18 days, empty nesters.



The last I remember she was 14. I thought of her the other day when I was reading a news article about Salem, MA. The city that hung witches way back when. Is she still fascinated with witches?


----------



## simonbaker

She still is.  Hope to get out there someday to vacation.  
Hope all is well with you and your family, Addie!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> She still is.  Hope to get out there someday to vacation.
> Hope all is well with you and your family, Addie!



Yah, we are doing well. Pirate now has full blown neuropathy as well as I do. He is not handling his very well. He is living in a continuous pity party. But it has ended his working days. Mine ended many years ago. And for that I am so thrilled. A few days ago he took a really bad fall and broke a rib. But he will survive. 

It is so good to see you back. Did you and hubby sell your little luncheon place?


----------



## simonbaker

No, it was leased inside a wellness center.  They ended up remodeling. The space is no longer there.  We tried selling the name with the contacts & recipes but no go.   Bittersweet ending.
Sorry to hear about your health issues. Hope your daughter is well.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> No, it was leased inside a wellness center.  They ended up remodeling. The space is no longer there.  We tried selling the name with the contacts & recipes but no go.   Bittersweet ending.
> Sorry to hear about your health issues. Hope your daughter is well.



She is doing great. The brain tumor shrunk as much as it was going to with the chemo. Every three months she goes for an MRI and now it is measured in decimals (?). The doctors can hardly see it. It is shrinking on its own. But she will have to go for the MRIs for the rest of her life. She has retired and she and her husband are living the life of retirees. My youngest is living in Vermont and is practicing medicine in the ER. He was offered a partnership in the owning of the practice. But he turned it down. Too much politics and in-fighting with the other partners. So they made him head of the ER with a major pay increase. He is happy with that. He loves what he does. No one can ever ask for more than that. 

I got a spanking brand new great-grandson last week. He weighed more than nine pounds. He is following in the male line. Blond hair and big bright blue eyes. That brings the count of grand and great grandkids up to 18. Too many for Christmas. Even for birthdays. Every month there are at least two birthdays.


----------



## simonbaker

I'm very happy for you.  You are truly blessed with your family! Congratulations on the new addition to the family. You're kids are successful & you have every right to be very proud of them!! I continued to think about you & your daughter, continued prayers.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I'm very happy for you.  You are truly blessed with your family! Congratulations on the new addition to the family. You're kids are successful & you have every right to be very proud of them!! I continued to think about you & your daughter, continued prayers.



Thank you so much. I honestly believe that it was all the prayers that gave us the happy ending.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through grocery shopping, paying some bills, picking up prescriptions, and getting a new tire put on the car.  Waiting for french fries to finish in the toaster oven for lunch along with some chicken thighs I picked up from Farm Fresh.


----------



## simonbaker

I just got done at work, 2 co-workers short today put a lot more work for everyone else.  
I'm ready to go to the pool very soon.


----------



## Andy M.

I picked up a huge ham bone still loaded with meat from my sister today.  It's waiting in the freezer for a soup pot in the cooler weather.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I picked up a huge ham bone still loaded with meat from my sister today.  It's waiting in the freezer for a soup pot in the cooler weather.



I need a sister like that...mine are too stingy.


----------



## Rparrny

I have a best friend who is like a sister to me...we both love soups and enjoy making them.  Whenever one of us makes soup they bring the other at least a quart jar of it...which gets the other one of us in the mood to make soup so we reciprocate.
I make a cold cucumber yogurt soup that she loves and she's been bugging me for a while now...maybe I'll make a big pot before my surgery date for her and I'll have some for the hospital...they don't have kosher food so I have to bring my own.


----------



## Farmer Jon

The annual farmers open golf tournament is Monday so we went out this morning for practice. The only 2 times a year I golf. Got 7 holes on then got rained on for the next 2. Went to the club house to return the cart and a bloody mary.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm off to have lunch with my younger daughter and deliver her some lamejun I bought from the Armenian market recently.


----------



## Katie H

Disposing of more tomatoes from Kenneth's garden.  I stopped at his house on Tuesday after grocery shopping.  Picked up a huge sack of tomatoes (some green for frying), some cantaloupe and a small sugar baby watermelon.

The cantaloupe is gone and there are enough tomatoes to make a good-sized quantity of marinara that can go into the freezer.

The little watermelon will meet its fate some time this weekend.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got done at work. Relax for a little bit before running up to the hospital to see a friend


----------



## Addie

Rparrny said:


> I have a best friend who is like a sister to me...we both love soups and enjoy making them.  Whenever one of us makes soup they bring the other at least a quart jar of it...which gets the other one of us in the mood to make soup so we reciprocate.
> I make a cold cucumber yogurt soup that she loves and she's been bugging me for a while now...maybe I'll make a big pot before my surgery date for her and I'll have some for the hospital...they don't have kosher food so I have to bring my own.



That is for one day. What about the rest of your hospital stay? Does your girlfriend cook kosher also? 

One of the great things about all the hospitals in Boston, no matter what your religion, we have a hospital that caters to that particular belief. Catholic, Jewish, Baptist, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope your friend feels better soon, *simonbaker*.



Rparrny said:


> I have a best friend who is like a sister to me...we both love soups and enjoy making them.  Whenever one of us makes soup they bring the other at least a quart jar of it...


I trade soup for services with a neighbor friend. Her daughter used to get our mail and take care of our kitty when we would go out-of-town. After our cat died, she decided that it wasn't as much fun just getting the mail. I paid the same anyway, so it wasn't about the pay. The mom said to me "I go right past your house at least twice a day. I'll just grab it and give it to you when you get home". I kiddingly told her I wasn't paying her since she was a grown-up. She wasn't expecting me to anyway!  But I knew she liked soup; since she worked she didn't make it from scratch. So I now exchange tubs of soup for mail pick-up service. Win-win.


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight/Pilots & Paws*

Flew a 16 year old young lady and her mom to their home in CA Central Valley. She had her surgery at the age of 6, and has been flying at least twice a year for checkups.
To kill 2 birds with one stone, We flew a rescue female doberman back from the Central Valley to our home airport, where there is a Doberman rescue shelter nearby.
The dog was really good. Of course flying at 7500 feet made it sleepy LOL


----------



## Just Cooking

Excellent, Souschef...   

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Went and got some Rocky Hock cantaloupes and a watermelon yesterday after Mom's cooking shows went off.  Went to Walmart first and got some nightgowns for us that were on clearance for $3 each, and stopped by one of our local Food Lion stores and grabbed a package of their rib eye steaks that they had on sale for $7.99/lb.  Will fix a couple in the broiler for lunch today and have leftovers for supper.


----------



## Rparrny

Not allowed to take any motrin or medical marijuana this close to surgery, so I am making and herbal medicine in hopes it will take the edge off the pain for the next few days.
Lots of cooking today...no kosher food available in the hospital, so I will make my own.  Shepards pie, beef stew, grilled chicken breasts and some fruit yogurt combos...


----------



## medtran49

As Craig mentioned in another thread, we had been looking all over for guanciale and couldn't find it. In my search, I had found a place that sold hog jowls from Mangalitsa and Berkshire pigs so I was going to get that and try my hand at charcuterie again.  They also have waygu-black angus hybrid grass fed beef, as well as sheep, lamb, goat, and rabbit.  They also have raw cow and goat milk.  Surpringly very reasonable prices.  It's a small consortium of farms up in central to north Florida that got together.  They have a distibutor down here that vends in a large farmer's market and delivers larger orders on weekends. So, we took a drive down south a bit this morning. Went there before we found ready to go guanciale, so now I have 3.7 pounds of hog jowl to figure out what to do with, and Craig got a couple of lamb shanks, plus they also had various stone ground grains, including grits, which I got since I'm about out. The tomahawk steak they had out looked really good.  I was hoping Craig would make that his choice, but he chose the lamb instead.  Next time.  

We also got some black cumin seed and juniper berries from the spice place, plus some different variety mangoes from 1 of the vege vendors.  We passed by a place that had incense and essential oils and bracelets, so I called our DD.  Ended up getting a whole bunch of incense for her and a new bracelet for essential oils.  Way better prices than she can get online.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rparrny said:


> Not allowed to take any motrin or medical marijuana this close to surgery, so I am making and herbal medicine in hopes it will take the edge off the pain for the next few days.
> Lots of cooking today...no kosher food available in the hospital, so I will make my own.  Shepards pie, beef stew, grilled chicken breasts and some fruit yogurt combos...



I'm sure you know this, but herbal medicine can interact in a bad way with conventional medicine. I hope your surgeon knows what you're doing.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making a batch of Cajun potato salad to have with tonight's meal.  Man, oh, man the house smells like a Louisiana bayou kitchen.  Of course, I had to sample a little before I put it in the fridge.  Quality control, you know.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hope your friend feels better soon, *simonbaker*.
> 
> 
> I trade soup for services with a neighbor friend. Her daughter used to get our mail and take care of our kitty when we would go out-of-town. After our cat died, she decided that it wasn't as much fun just getting the mail. I paid the same anyway, so it wasn't about the pay. The mom said to me "I go right past your house at least twice a day. I'll just grab it and give it to you when you get home". I kiddingly told her I wasn't paying her since she was a grown-up. She wasn't expecting me to anyway!  But I knew she liked soup; since she worked she didn't make it from scratch. So I now exchange tubs of soup for mail pick-up service. Win-win.



The soup/mail exchange sounds like fun CG but why don't you just have the mail stopped when you're away? SC goes online to do that and then picks it all up at the post office when we return. It's worked perfectly every single time and the neighbors don't get to know our business.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you C.G.  she's been in & out of the hospital with kidney transplants. She's back on dialysis but they cannot figure out why she keeps spiking Temp's.  
I just got off work, plans to go to the hospital.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> The soup/mail exchange sounds like fun CG but why don't you just have the mail stopped when you're away? SC goes online to do that and then picks it all up at the post office when we return. It's worked perfectly every single time and the neighbors don't get to know our business.


I have tried to have the mail stopped during vacations and it never seems to work out. We also have two cats that need food, water and litter box cleaning when we're away; we either bring the dog with us or board her. 

Luckily I have a neighbor who is also a friend. We pay her daughter to take care of the cats (our friend comes with her)and bring in the mail and the paper (we only get it Wed-Sun). It's a bargain and works out for all of us [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> The soup/mail exchange sounds like fun CG but why don't you just have the mail stopped when you're away? SC goes online to do that and then picks it all up at the post office when we return. It's worked perfectly every single time and the neighbors don't get to know our business.


Well, like *GG*, my mail "girl" is a friend whom I trust. My SIL actually picked up our mail after they moved here, and we'd do the same for them. However, I had to scare up someone every Christmastime since we both headed back to where kids live since Himself stopped working. So Juliet is the beneficiary nowadays.  Also, our local post office isn't the one that holds our mail. We have to notify them when we want to pick it up, then they have to make arrangements to have it brought to the local office. The bother of living in a small town. We tried a mail hold once - took us three days from notice to actually being able to get it. I like seeing what came in the same night we get home.


----------



## LPBeier

It's more about what I am NOT doing! I have the day off! 

I have been pushing myself with all the smoke and pollution in the air to do housework, handle a couple of writing/transcribing projects, look after the pets including all Violet's medications and walks, cooking, and picking up the grocery order. 

So, since we have a 3-day weekend here, TB decided to give me the day off. He was up with Vi at 8 am for her meds and the first walk, fed them both, and made our breakfast, letting me sleep in until after 11 am. Right now he has gone to pick up our groceries and to get what he needs for making dinner (no idea what it is).

I am going back for another nap, then plan to curl up with a good movie later.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That sounds like just what you need, *LP*! Enjoy your day off!

I've just been goofing off today, but I should get something "real" done. Yesterday I pitted and chopped a cup and a half of fresh cherries and cooked them down to "preserves". The sites I read said that cherries don't set up as thickly as some other fruits, and not using pectin (or any pectin-containing food) probably didn't help. It will be "preserves" if it's on something like an absorbent scone or holey English muffin, but I wouldn't trust it on toast! So I adjusted...and am now calling it "sauce". 

Oh, yeah, that cup-and-a-half cooked down to less than a pint. I guess it's "quality over quantity".


----------



## Andy M.

Took a Boston butt out of the freezer. Once it thaws I plan to rub it and smoke it on the Weber then finish it in the oven for pulled pork.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> *...so now I have 3.7 pounds of hog jowl to figure out what to do with...*



I coarsely chop the jowls and place in my Electric pressure cooker with about 1/2 cup water, salt and pepper.  You can add whatever flavor profile you like. Cook till done...about 30 minutes in the EPC...the collagen and fat melts, making a nice smooth meat paste.  Portioned you can add to soups or just eat it with a fork, heated or cold.

Of course, if you don't have an EPC you can use your favorite braising pan and put it in the oven.  You will need more water, wine, stock...whatever you use.


----------



## medtran49

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I coarsely chop the jowls and place in my Electric pressure cooker with about 1/2 cup water, salt and pepper.  You can add whatever flavor profile you like. Cook till done...about 30 minutes in the EPC...the collagen and fat melts, making a nice smooth meat paste.  Portioned you can add to soups or just eat it with a fork, heated or cold.
> 
> Of course, if you don't have an EPC you can use your favorite braising pan and put it in the oven.  You will need more water, wine, stock...whatever you use.



I have a stove top pressure cooker.  Does it make sort of a short cut lardo-like product?


----------



## Addie

I got up this morning, had a big cup of hot tea, then tackled the kitchen. It wasn't dirty, but it needed wiping down. the cabinet fronts, the appliances, etc. Then I tackled the freezer. That is when I should have yelled for me to STOP! What a job. On Friday I just wrapped all the meats and other foods and tossed them in. I figured I would straighten it out yesterday. Yesterday never happened. At the end of that ordeal, I really had to get off my leg. Next came the dish I had been promising Spike and Pirate since Thursday. A Greek Spinach Pie. I had bought three pounds of spinach when I went shopping on the third. And all the other ingredients. No getting out of it. That was a lot of work, but so worth it. Even though the recipe I was using didn't call for it, I added lemon juice to the spinach. It just didn't sound right being a Greek dish and not put lemon in it. That made the whole dish worth all the work. Now I am finally resting. 

A couple of months ago Pirate sent me a site for surveys. I was skeptic at first. But his one pays you cash. You don't have to bid on some magical vacation, or any other gimmick. Plain hard cash. So far since June, I have netted $40. Now that may not seem like much, but the money is deposited right into my credit card and pays my monthly payment, plus. The money goes right into my Pay Pal account. And since I am sitting here at the computer just puttering around, I may as well put the time to good use. 

Oh and one more thing. I pulled out all the beef and chicken bones from the freezer and made a pan of stock with each pile while doing all the other work. 

So here I sit here going between DC and the survey. Just resting and killing time.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> That sounds like just what you need, *LP*! Enjoy your day off!
> 
> I've just been goofing off today, but I should get something "real" done. Yesterday I pitted and chopped a cup and a half of fresh cherries and cooked them down to "preserves". The sites I read said that cherries don't set up as thickly as some other fruits, and not using pectin (or any pectin-containing food) probably didn't help. It will be "preserves" if it's on something like an absorbent scone or holey English muffin, but I wouldn't trust it on toast! So I adjusted...and am now calling it "sauce". [emoji38]
> 
> Oh, yeah, that cup-and-a-half cooked down to less than a pint. I guess it's "quality over quantity".


A cup and a half is less than a pint to start with...


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> A cup and a half is less than a pint to start with...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My wife went to Wal-Mart and came home with a 60 at pot. I guess she finally got tire of me complaining I need a bigger stock pot.


----------



## Andy M.

A great tool.  So many uses.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> I have a stove top pressure cooker.  Does it make sort of a short cut lardo-like product?



The stove top pressure cooker works well.  It is more jelled when cooked down.  You can chill it and slice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> A cup and a half is less than a pint to start with...


Hey, you and *taxy* saw what time I posted, right? I'm not functional until after midnight.  I know a cup and a half is less than a pint...after midnight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Farmer Jon said:


> My wife went to Wal-Mart and came home with a 60 at pot. I guess she finally got tire of me complaining I need a bigger stock pot.


Clam Bake! We'll bring some beer...


----------



## Farmer Jon

That sound great but we have a shortage of fresh clams in Nebraska! [emoji16]


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> So here I sit here going between DC and the survey. Just resting and killing time.



I do surveys sometimes, too.  And you got me hearing Clint Black in my head.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ma_vc9Yj2o


----------



## rodentraiser

I've got a list of items I want to buy on eBay for the dollhouse. I finally have the money to get some things, but old habits die hard. It's been so long since I had any free spending money, I can't bring myself to spend it.

So I'm just sitting here looking at eBay and then at my debit card, and then at eBay and then at my debit card....trying to make up my mind.


----------



## Chef Munky

rodentraiser said:


> I've got a list of items I want to buy on eBay for the dollhouse. I finally have the money to get some things, but old habits die hard. It's been so long since I had any free spending money, I can't bring myself to spend it.
> 
> So I'm just sitting here looking at eBay and then at my debit card, and then at eBay and then at my debit card....trying to make up my mind.



Hand me the card...I'll help you


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Hand me the card...I'll help you


   May I use it after you??...     

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Just a quick hello here.  
Went on a mini vacation with my daughter and her family up to their cabin at Kennedy Meadows.  Had a great time and didn't want to come home! 600 acres of pine trees, mountains, and lakes. 

My internet has been down for 2 days, and likely will be another 2 days. Frontier bites! I'm over at my neighbor's on my cellphone, checking email, etc, so thought I'd  say hello!.   Gotta run for now....


----------



## GotGarlic

rodentraiser said:


> I've got a list of items I want to buy on eBay for the dollhouse. I finally have the money to get some things, but old habits die hard. It's been so long since I had any free spending money, I can't bring myself to spend it.
> 
> So I'm just sitting here looking at eBay and then at my debit card, and then at eBay and then at my debit card....trying to make up my mind.


I would never use my debit card on the internet. It doesn't always have the same protections as a credit card. Get a PayPal account and link them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Just a quick hello here. [emoji2]
> Went on a mini vacation with my daughter and her family up to their cabin at Kennedy Meadows.  Had a great time and didn't want to come home! 600 acres of pine trees, mountains, and lakes.
> 
> My internet has been down for 2 days, and likely will be another 2 days. Frontier bites! I'm over at my neighbor's on my cellphone, checking email, etc, so thought I'd  say hello!.   Gotta run for now....


Good to hear from you, Cheryl! Glad to hear you had a nice time. Good luck with your internet


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Good to hear from you, Cheryl! Glad to hear you had a nice time. Good luck with your internet




+ 1...  

Ross


----------



## Katie H

Just laughing and laughing.

Went to get the mail a few minutes ago and discovered an envelope with a payment from AT&T as our portion of a class action lawsuit that was filed against them.

I think we're going to need an armored vehicle to take our windfall to the bank....













Fifty five cents!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I would never use my debit card on the internet. It doesn't always have the same protections as a credit card. Get a PayPal account and link them.


Agreed. I even have a CC with a low credit limit for internet use. No, no! I do not want you to increase my credit limit.


----------



## CakePoet

Im home alone with my husband and yeah we dont know what to do, we are so bored with out our daughter.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Just laughing and laughing.
> 
> Went to get the mail a few minutes ago and discovered an envelope with a payment from AT&T as our portion of a class action lawsuit that was filed against them.
> 
> I think we're going to need an armored vehicle to take our windfall to the bank....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fifty five cents!


 When we get checks under $1, Himself complains about how it cost them more to generate that check than what it's worth! ~ And people wonder how businesses can complain about how much it costs to "run a business". Stupidity costs $$$.


What I'm doing (goofing off) is different than what I should be doing (getting ready for vacation). We leave in about a week, drive down to the tourist hot-spot of Spring City, TN, (at least it will be on Eclipse Day!) and after the eclipse head to OH to spend time with the kids. Gotta scoot!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you GG and Ross!  Ugh, I'm so lost (and irritated) without internet. At my neighbor's again right now - I brought the sweet disabled folks dinner so figured i can use their internet for a couple seconds.   Hard for me to post on my phone though.

Those of you who are recovering from surgery and/or facing it, sending my strongest  thoughts and prayers. Lighting a DC candle when I get home.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> When we get checks under $1, Himself complains about how it cost them more to generate that check than what it's worth! ~ And people wonder how businesses can complain about how much it costs to "run a business". Stupidity costs $$$...



It's not stupidity.  Those companies are required by law to pay those amounts.  They think it's stupid too but it's a cost of doing business.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> That sound great but we have a shortage of fresh clams in Nebraska! [emoji16]



Well, you did mention you wanted a bigger pot. Ask and ye shall receive! 

You are lucky that she brought home THAT kind of pot and not the other.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Finishing my 1st cup of coffee, going through my e-mail, and listening to the rain hit the roof.  Was going to do laundry today but don't feel like dragging stuff to the car and back in the rain, so tomorrow shall be laundry day.


----------



## simonbaker

I just got home from work. The daughter wants to go to the fair, I want to go swimming.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got back from doing laundry and picking up potatoes from the store.  Mom wants potato and kielbasa soup tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Putting off until the last minute, I have to go to the Dr for my annual physical


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waiting for the Ogre to wake up and then I'll be out playing in the yard.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waiting for the Ogre to wake up and then I'll be out playing in the yard.



Glad Ogre is home.
It's a beautiful day to putter around the yard.
Happy for you both.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just finished up with all my work.
The dust bunnies collected from under the fridge had me wondering if we had a cat! That was sooooo gross.

Now to txt my SIL and see how her Instant Pot daily creation is going.
From now on I'll be more careful in the gifts I buy for people.
She loves it.


----------



## Souschef

*Pilots N Paws Flight*

We picked up an older Golden retriever and 2 Chihuahuas in Fullerton CA,  and flew them up to Santa Maria. We then met a lady and her friend who  were going to fly them the rest of the way to Vacaville in the Bay Area.
The funniest part was when we got home my copilots dog gave him the  sniff test, smelt other dogs, and would not have anything to do with him


----------



## Addie

Spike was here with Teddy, of course. And it looks like Teddy is spending the night again at the doggie B&B. I am beginning to think I have become the owner of a Maltese and Spike is the dog walker. But I don't mind. I do love the little bugger. I just can't figure out why he loves to sleep in the dark closet.

Right now though I need to decide between a nap or go out to the kitchen and make some dough for Spike and his calzones. I think the nap is going to win.


----------



## Merlot

I'm going to the beach tomorrow yay!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Enjoy, *Merlot*!



Souschef said:


> We picked up an older Golden retriever...


What a pretty dog, *Souschef*! Once again, kudos for all you do for man and beast.


I'm recovering from clothes shopping. To me, it's a burden. Wish I had the kind of body I could walk around nekkid in...


----------



## Addie

Merlot said:


> I'm going to the beach tomorrow yay!!



When someone says "beach" to me, I think of salt water. I am going to believe you mean a nearby lake? Whichever it is, have a great day! And don't get sunburnt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> We picked up an older Golden retriever and 2 Chihuahuas in Fullerton CA,  and flew them up to Santa Maria. We then met a lady and her friend who  were going to fly them the rest of the way to Vacaville in the Bay Area.
> *The funniest part was when we got home my copilots dog gave him the  sniff test, smelt other dogs, and would not have anything to do with him*



I have the same problem when I go to Mom's, she has dog (Jethro) and cat (Cow Kitty)...my cats won't have anything to do with me.

My continued appreciation for your voluntary service to our furry companions.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have the same problem when I go to Mom's, she has dog (Jethro) and cat (Cow Kitty)...my cats won't have anything to do with me.
> 
> My continued appreciation for your voluntary service to our furry companions.



Violet gives me the stink-eye every time I even look at another dog in the park. There is an awesome Pit pup named Eh'sia (pronounced Asia but the guy wanted to pay tribute to his two heritages - Asian and Canadian eh!). Anyway she always comes up to me wiggling her bum and giving me nose kisses. Violet will push her out of the way and just stand there staring ME down! LOL! And if one of the little ones jumps up on me, Violet's head goes on my lap (all that will fit there).

And Souschef, I too salute you for all you do to help re-home these precious creatures.

I am trying to get a little work done both around the house and on the computer while I have a brief reprieve between Violet's doses of medicine. She is asleep on the balcony right now in total peace.


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready to smoke a Boston butt for pulled pork.  I mixed up a batch or rub yesterday and rubbed and refrigerated the butt yesterday.  I'll be smoking on the Weber kettle for a few hours (2-3) then moving it to the oven overnight to finish. I figure if I start around 5:00PM or 6:00PM, I can get a full night's sleep and still be OK in the morning.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The only forum where you can talk about rubbing your butt and smoking on the grill without negative feedback or ewwwww!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The only forum where you can talk about rubbing your butt and smoking on the grill without negative feedback or ewwwww!



Well, not the ONLY site.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Well, not the ONLY site.



Well...the only one I would be looking at!


----------



## rodentraiser

I was waiting for some CSI episodes to download and they just finished. So I'm off to watch those and eat pistachios while dinner is cooking in the crock pot.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through eating brunch and watching the very 1st episode of "The View".


----------



## Andy M.

The other day I was mixing up some spices to rub on my pork butt for the pulled pork.  The recipe calls for 3 Tb of ground black pepper.  Half way through the grind, my Unicorn Magnum Plus broke!  ARRRGGGHHHH!  I love that pepper mill.  

I finished the job with another, slower mill and went right to my computer to order a new one.


----------



## LPBeier

Trying to chug down my breakfast smoothie so I can take Violet out and maybe she will stop whining. She didn't want to go at her normal 8:30 am time and now it is 11:30 and I am trying to get some work done. But she's my fur-kid and I love her!


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> The other day I was mixing up some spices to rub on my pork butt for the pulled pork.  The recipe calls for 3 Tb of ground black pepper.  Half way through the grind, my Unicorn Magnum Plus broke!  ARRRGGGHHHH!  I love that pepper mill.
> 
> I finished the job with another, slower mill and went right to my computer to order a new one.



Andy, can you give me the link to the mill you like. I tried to find it but no luck.


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> Andy, can you give me the link to the mill you like. I tried to find it but no luck.



Here it is, LP.  I got the Plus model but it's also available in a smaller size.  There are other models as well.

For years, this mill was rated as the best by ATK.  I think another brand has since replaced it at the top of the ratings.


Unicorn Mills Magnum Plus Pepper Grinder


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Here it is, LP.  I got the Plus model but it's also available in a smaller size.  There are other models as well.
> For years, this mill was rated as the best by ATK.  I think another brand has since replaced it at the top of the ratings.
> Unicorn Mills Magnum Plus Pepper Grinder


Thanks, Andy. I think I will order the 6-inch pepper and salt mills as I love fresh ground sea salt as well for certain recipes. I might even get the 9-inch pepper and 6-inch salt!


----------



## Addie

Winthrop planned a trip for some of their members to go to the Farmer's Market in Revere. The next town to us. I got some fruit and other goodies. Then I saw some beautiful eggplants. I had my money in a little zipper purse that I received as a gift many years ago. After I had made other purchase at another stand, I tossed my purse into one of my bags. I was going to buy one of the eggplants. I already had picked up a couple of Japanese ones. So I go to get my purse, but couldn't find it. Oh well, I told the man to put it back. I was just too tired to go through my bags to find the purse. 

I get home and start taking out the food from the bag. Aha! There was my purse. And at the very bottom of the bag, was the eggplant. The man had tossed it in my bag. 

But more than that, that was the first time in more than ten years that I stood on my legs and walked around that long. Walking is very painful for me. By the time I got home, between carrying a heavy bag filled with veggies and fruits, I was exhausted and my feet and ankles were numb. But I now know that I can do it if I just put my mind to it. Time for me to go to the Wellness Center for some physical therapy.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, *Addie*, that's quite the day!

I can totally relate to the being on your feet and walking taking a toll on you. If I stand in the dog park too long or do too many laps with Violet I get so I can barely make the walk across the street to home. I have been taking my walker for the long afternoon sessions so I have a seat when needed. Benches are at a premium then.

That is a very touching story about the eggplant. Such a kind man. 

Hope you are having a much deserved rest.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Wow, *Addie*, that's quite the day!
> 
> I can totally relate to the being on your feet and walking taking a toll on you. If I stand in the dog park too long or do too many laps with Violet I get so I can barely make the walk across the street to home. I have been taking my walker for the long afternoon sessions so I have a seat when needed. Benches are at a premium then.
> 
> That is a very touching story about the eggplant. Such a kind man.
> 
> Hope you are having a much deserved rest.



Thank you LP. I had taken two Vicodin and Gabapentin before I left the house yesterday. That is what got me through the whole afternoon of being on my feet. But by the time I got home, they had worn off so I repeated the two. With the new application of meds in me I didn't have the good sense to sit down and do nothing. No, not me. I had to clean. I finally crashed around eight last night.

Today is a day of rest for me. I do want to clean out all the bottom cabinets. But it will have to wait another day. I did have to make a run up to Rite Aid to get the refill for Pirates medicine. The only other thing I am doing is to make a small supper for the both of us. I am really not hungry. But I HAVE to eat something so I won't get yelled at or have to lie about eating.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've spent the last hour looking for things we might want to see as we drive down to Knoxville. Then I decided that most any of them will still be there when we drive practically the same route down to FL in November. We'll now probably just drive through over a couple days and stop to see anything that might tug at us from the highway, opting to visit a Bourbon distillery or two as we drive through KY on our way to our daughter's. Yup, much better idea.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went on a little fishing trip dow the river in a canoe yesterday. We usually run set lines but this was all rod and reel. We both had personal bests on rod and reel and I caught my first ever Blue Catfish. Didnt weigh them we cleaned and cooked them as soon as we got home.


----------



## Just Cooking

Love fresh caught catfish....  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Went on a little fishing trip dow the river in a canoe yesterday. We usually run set lines but this was all rod and reel. We both had personal bests on rod and reel and I caught my first ever Blue Catfish. Didnt weigh them we cleaned and cooked them as soon as we got home.



I am hoping you tell everyone that the fish in your left hand, your son caught. 

Sounds like a great day out for all three of you.


----------



## Addie

Spike came by early this morning and took Teddy for a looooong walk. When he came back he stayed for a short spell. Went home and Teddy wanted to come right back. So they did.

While they were here, I made the meal I was going to make last night. Ribs, FF and broccoli. 

But sitting in the fridge are the sliced tomatoes and radishes in cider vinegar. For snacking later. 

Teddy and Spike have headed home once again until tomorrow. Spike has to work tomorrow so I get to doggysit again. 

Right now I need a nap.


----------



## CakePoet

Being hung over...  ugh...


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> Being hung over...  ugh...




That made me smile... Silly as it may sound, I miss those days...  

Ross


----------



## CakePoet

So do I.... hence  I did this and my throat hurt, my legs hurts.. well everything hurts.. But it was fun for a while.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LOL,* CakePoet*, I was feeling sorry for you in tonight's dinner thread. Here, you go ahead and did this to yourself!  Just so long as it was worth it...


I've tried to get busy cleaning the last of the downstairs so that the "public" areas of the house are clean when we walk out the door. It's so much more fun to sit, reading and playing online. Not much to do, so here I go......This is it......No stopping me now...

Later!


----------



## CakePoet

I tried to be fun, sleep over and all the stuff we did as young and all I got was sore hip, sore throat and head ache.  Oh I woke up hugging some one in my sleep, I think I did the mum clam thing, some one got to close I  automagically  hugged it as I do with my daughter.  But yeas it was fun, but it hurts, I am not as young as I used to be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good Lord, *Farmer Jon*, that fish in your left hand is almost as big as your son! No wonder he's chuckling away.


----------



## caseydog

CakePoet said:


> I tried to be fun, sleep over and all the stuff we did as young and all I got was sore hip, sore throat and head ache.  *Oh I woke up hugging some one in my sleep*, I think I did the mum clam thing, some one got to close I  automagically  hugged it as I do with my daughter.  But yeas it was fun, but it hurts, I am not as young as I used to be.



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DExqgf96NZM

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making some ingredients for later in the week: veggie cream cheese with Penzeys Fox Point seasoning for topping Everything Bagels, and Italian sausage. I just dried fresh basil and parsley from the garden to use in the seasoning mix. About 15 minutes at 250°F.


----------



## simonbaker

Relaxing in my recliner.  Just got home from Aqua Chi class, in the warm water pool, at the Fittness center.  The regular pool is being drained and cleaned.  Got back on the bike and elliptical for a change. Slow but sure....


----------



## Addie

Sitting here watching _*The Quiet Man*_ with John Wayne. Have seen it too many times but Pirate cleaned the whole house while I sat and did nothing. So I am letting him have the TV for the night. 

If I am still awake when this movie ends, I am going to make his watch *Twelve Any Men* with Henry Fonda, with me.

I love black and white movies. I think they may the story more intensified.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh...being sad for my 7 yr. old grandson Tyler...his kitty passed away today from complications of old age , and it was also Tyler's first day of second grade.  I got the news of his kitty via text this afternoon while he was so excited telling me what an awesome first day of school he had. It wasn't very easy keeping a happy smiley face knowing the news he had facing him when he got home. Planning a few special activities for tomorrow afternoon when I pick him up from school - listening to what he has to say, baseball in the backyard, and ice cream will be involved.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Ugh...being sad for my 7 yr. old grandson Tyler...his kitty passed away today from complications of old age , and it was also Tyler's first day of second grade.  I got the news of his kitty via text this afternoon while he was so excited telling me what an awesome first day of school he had. It wasn't very easy keeping a happy smiley face knowing the news he had facing him when he got home. Planning a few special activities for tomorrow afternoon when I pick him up from school - listening to what he has to say, baseball in the backyard, and ice cream will be involved.



My heart goes out to Tyler. You are one great grandma. Time to take Tyler to the animal pound to find him another kitty. A rescue kitty just might have more meaning for him, if he is old enough to understand.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> My heart goes out to Tyler. You are one great grandma. Time to take Tyler to the animal pound to find him another kitty. A rescue kitty just might have more meaning for him, if he is old enough to understand.



Thank you so much. I think a trip to the rescue center is what his mom and dad have in mind, once a little time passes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I know a couple of kitties Over The Rainbow Bridge and Tyler's kitty will be with good friends.  Let Tyler know we have him in our hearts and are sorry for his loss.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Poor Tyler, *Cheryl*. I've been there-done that with two kitties and even at MY age it was hard. I can only imagine how his little heart is breaking. Good thing he has you for a grandma to help patch it up. 


I'm waiting for the very last load of pre-vacation laundry to finish, then I'm heading upstairs to line up a few things we'll need to take food-wise. After that I'll be collapsing in bed, getting up for the last day of prep-and-packing, and finishing all the things I didn't get to yet. Good thing Himself drives First Leg when we go out on trips. I need to nap in the car right out of the gate garage!


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you so much. I think a trip to the rescue center is what his mom and dad have in mind, once a little time passes.



I am glad to hear that. Even little children need time to grieve. Let him know that your many friends are thinking of Kitty. And of him. 

And this is for Kitty. 
 From his many friends.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Ugh...being sad for my 7 yr. old grandson Tyler...his kitty passed away today from complications of old age , and it was also Tyler's first day of second grade.  I got the news of his kitty via text this afternoon while he was so excited telling me what an awesome first day of school he had. It wasn't very easy keeping a happy smiley face knowing the news he had facing him when he got home. Planning a few special activities for tomorrow afternoon when I pick him up from school - listening to what he has to say, baseball in the backyard, and ice cream will be involved.



   Hugs for Tyler...

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Ugh...being sad for my 7 yr. old grandson Tyler...his kitty passed away today from complications of old age , and it was also Tyler's first day of second grade.  I got the news of his kitty via text this afternoon while he was so excited telling me what an awesome first day of school he had. It wasn't very easy keeping a happy smiley face knowing the news he had facing him when he got home. Planning a few special activities for tomorrow afternoon when I pick him up from school - listening to what he has to say, baseball in the backyard, and ice cream will be involved. [emoji2]


Aw, Cheryl, I'm so sorry to hear this  I have a few kitties over the Rainbow Bridge, too, so Tyler's sweet one will have lots of company [emoji813]


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you all SO much for your kind regards to Tyler regarding the passing of his kitty, Valerie.  You all are so sweet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been enjoying my stroll through the threads here. I've run out of ones to read, though.  That means it's time to get busy doing the last of our pre-trip preparations. *sigh* Sitting has been nice. 

I just hope the air dry stuff I hung yesterday evening is dry so we can pack tonight. Right now I have a rolling clothes rack of the dampest of the group parked underneath the sun room ceiling fan, which is set to "high". It seems to be working!


----------



## cjmmytunes

CJ, so sorry to hear about Tyler loosing his kitty.  Getting another pet will help, given some time to mourn first.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I recently finished fine tuneing my new smoker. Need to testburn it again. Since I got that done I'm doing some maintance on y old cooker. Put son differant wheels and tires on it and changing the hitch to a 2 inch ball. 
This was a butane tank in its former life. It had really skinny tires on it. They were all rotten. Turns outitsthe same no.t pattern as a 6 bolt chevy pickup.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...  way cool...

Ross


----------



## Themommychef

Reading


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Decompressing after Shrek's Urology appointment today.  Now waiting for the first Oncology appointment on Monday.  Shrek is still being wishy-washy about doing Chemo and Radiation.  He is saying, "No more surgery."


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Decompressing after Shrek's Urology appointment today.  Now waiting for the first Oncology appointment on Monday.  Shrek is still being wishy-washy about doing Chemo and Radiation.  He is saying, "No more surgery."


This must be such a tough time for you both. Hugs


----------



## buckytom

I hope Shrek mends up quickly, PF. With your expert help, he can do it. 

I am uploading GoPro videos to my backup drive from this summer. 

Gotta love the Summertime!




On my boat:


GOPR0454.MP4


Faceplant on the Boogie board:


GOPR0420.MP4




Stone hands!


GOPR0411.MP4


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> This must be such a tough time for you both. *Hugs *



Thanks, I need all those I can get.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks for the vote of confidence, Tom.

I drop foot balls, too...looks like fun on the water.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Decompressing after Shrek's Urology appointment today.  Now waiting for the first Oncology appointment on Monday.  Shrek is still being wishy-washy about doing Chemo and Radiation.  He is saying, "No more surgery."



I can't speak for chemo, but I found radiation to be pretty easy. Mine was in the abdominal region, and as long as I didn't eat large amounts of food at a time, I was okay. 

Best wishes. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I believe all my past experience with patients going through Chemo and Radiation has been to teach me Love and Compassion for very sick people...so I'll be able to take care of Shrek.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Shrek is very lucky to have you there, *PF*. And I know you feel the same way about the old lug.  Sending you hugs and warm thoughts...and another prayer or two with your names on it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Decompressing after Shrek's Urology appointment today.  Now waiting for the first Oncology appointment on Monday.  Shrek is still being wishy-washy about doing Chemo and Radiation.  He is saying, "No more surgery."


(((Big hugs)))


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting ready to type in some notes from my BG logs into Google Docs.  I've accumulated so many notebooks and I am trying to condense them as much as possible.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe all my past experience with patients going through Chemo and Radiation has been to teach me Love and Compassion for very sick people...so* I'll be able to take care of Shrek*.




There is no doubt that you will...  HUGS

I hope that this doesn't seem too negative but, I'm much older than you two and I fully understand his thinking..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> There is no doubt that you will...  HUGS
> 
> I hope that this doesn't seem too negative but, I'm much older than you two and I fully understand his thinking..
> 
> Ross



My brain accepts his decision, but my heart just isn't following.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My brain accepts his decision, but my heart just isn't following.


{{{more hugs}}} and much love to you and Shrek [emoji813]


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I believe all my past experience with patients going through Chemo and Radiation has been to teach me Love and Compassion for very sick people...so I'll be able to take care of Shrek.



Princess, are you going to take any time off during his chemo treatment? My mother, my daughter and my son-in-law all went through the chemo. 

For my mother, it was still in the field trial stages. The asked her if she would be willing to participate. She agreed to it. It left a strong metallic taste in her mouth and lost her appetite. Getting her to eat was difficult. So I resorted to my cure for everything. A cup of chicken bullion broth. At least she kept that down.

At the time she was getting the treatment, MIT was the only place that had a radiation machine. And even that was in the field stages for cancer. Three times a week, I took her over there for her treatment. We always have joked that Mom went to MIT. Her chemo was in IV form. Her cancer started in her tonsils. By the time she died, it was in all her major organs. 

I had a sister that lived too far away to participate in caring for her. With three kids it all fell on me. 

As you know my daughter had brain cancer. Her husband helped in her care as he knew what she was in for. Caring for her was somewhat easier. Her chemo was in pill phone. It made her so sick. Again, no appetite, so again, chicken broth. Only this time it was with BTB. Today she is doing great. She goes for an MRI every three months (and will till she dies) and enjoying her retirement.

Her husband was diagnosed with Non-Hodgekin's lymphoma. He was in Stage three and was told to go home and put everything in order. They gave him three weeks to live. Dana Farber attacked his cancer with a vengeance. The cancer is gone, but he developed neuropathy and had to quit work. Today he is doing part time work in his garage making iron fences and other metal work. He too was so sick, but that chicken broth brought him through. My daughter and his four sisters helped care for him. 

Both my daughter and SIL today are enjoying their retirement. I have great hope for Shrek. Don't allow yourself to get overtired. 

I live in a city that has so much information and treatment for all kinds of cancer. Patients are sent here from all over the globe for treatment. We have several houses that family members can stay in while their loved ones are being treated. When they are sent back home, the doctors here send them with a copy of their findings and treatment. And they also send the same information directly to their doctor. 

Unfortunately, I have been through the gamut of the cancer game. It is no fun for the patient or family members. Good luck. And let Shrek know that we are all thinking of him and praying for the both of you. 

We love you Princess. And Shrek too.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> {{{more hugs}}} and much love to you and Shrek [emoji813]




+1...  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Just Cooking said:


> +1...
> 
> Ross



+2 
LP!

I just finished taking out the garbage and compost. The recycling will have to wait as the bin is overflowing. Hopefully, they will be emptying it tomorrow. I can happily say that we always have more compost and recycling than we ever have actual garbage! I took the bottles and cans down as well. There is a container in the underground parking. The Strata Council takes them to the depot and uses the money for things around the building like the beautiful hanging baskets we have had all summer. I have heard there is a get-together around Christmas time and some of the money is used for snacks and refreshments.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My brain accepts his decision, but my heart just isn't following.


(((Hugs))) Eventually , PF, eventually...

Until then, we'll keep the two of you in our hearts.  [emoji175]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got back from our weekly trip to Walmart.  Glad we went in the AM and didn't wait until later this afternoon.  It's already horrid outside.


----------



## Andy M.

Not a great day.  I thought I was going in for a routine car service appointment this afternoon but I never made it into the dealership.  I got T-boned at the entrance and my car is totaled.  Fortunately, my injuries are limited to a small cut on my knee and a hugely sore chest from the seatbelt.

I did not need this right now.  Tonight would be a great time for one of my powerball numbers to win me the jackpot.


----------



## Souschef

Andy M. said:


> Not a great day.  I thought I was going in for a routine car service appointment this afternoon but I never made it into the dealership.  I got T-boned at the entrance and my car is totaled.  Fortunately, my injuries are limited to a small cut on my knee and a hugely sore chest from the seatbelt.
> 
> I did not need this right now.  Tonight would be a great time for one of my powerball numbers to win me the jackpot.


Oh Andy, I am so sorry for your accident. please heal quickly


----------



## Souschef

*Angel Flight*

Flew a recurring patient of ours from Santa Monica CA to Paso Robles. It is amazing how upbeat some to these people are even with their serious illnesses.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Not a great day.  I thought I was going in for a routine car service appointment this afternoon but I never made it into the dealership.  I got T-boned at the entrance and my car is totaled.  Fortunately, my injuries are limited to a small cut on my knee and a hugely sore chest from the seatbelt.
> 
> I did not need this right now.  Tonight would be a great time for one of my powerball numbers to win me the jackpot.


So sorry to hear this, Andy. I'm glad it wasn't more serious.


----------



## buckytom

Aww, geez, sorry to hear it, Andy. Be sure to see a doctor and don't try to tough anything out. Some injuries show up later on.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Not a great day.  I thought I was going in for a routine car service appointment this afternoon but I never made it into the dealership.  I got T-boned at the entrance and my car is totaled.  Fortunately, my injuries are limited to a small cut on my knee and a hugely sore chest from the seatbelt.
> 
> I did not need this right now.  Tonight would be a great time for one of my powerball numbers to win me the jackpot.



So sorry Andy, take care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy, that's not the kind of t-bone you need.  I hope your boo-boos heal quick and your insurance claim goes smoothly.


----------



## taxlady

Well, that sucks Andy. I hope your insurance company handles this well. I hope you don't have any hidden injuries.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Andy M. said:


> Not a great day.  I thought I was going in for a routine car service appointment this afternoon but I never made it into the dealership.  I got T-boned at the entrance and my car is totaled.  Fortunately, my injuries are limited to a small cut on my knee and a hugely sore chest from the seatbelt.
> 
> I did not need this right now.  Tonight would be a great time for one of my powerball numbers to win me the jackpot.



Oh, NO!  At least you aren't seriously injured.  But watch out for any soreness or anything that you may develop in the next few days.  Don't want you having whiplash or any unfound injuries.


----------



## Just Cooking

Bummer Andy...  Heal quickly...  I hope the car changing process isn't too much of a drag also...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Thank you all for your concern.  I woke up this morning (always a good thing) to less pain so I guess I'm headed in the right direction.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Glad you are ok. Now you get to go car shopping. I love car shopping. The thrill of the hunt.


----------



## LPBeier

*Andy*, I am so sorry to hear about your accident. I am glad you are okay and sad that your car is not. Sending thoughts and prayers for your numbers and that you heal quickly.

*****
We are having company for dinner tonight with some dear friends who haven't been to our new place. But I have strict orders not to fuss on making the place pretty or on the food. I will happily oblige with a quick tidy and prep pork tenderloin for the grill.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks, LP and Jon.  Waiting to hear from the insurance company.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, Andy!  I'm so sorry.  Glad you're on the mend.  Unfortunately it sounds like "when it rains, it pours."  Hope everything evens out and running smoothly real soon.

Today...I'm ditzin' and doodlin' out in my studio with my girls, Sally and Bella.  Been doing little odds and ends of things that have accumulated such as repairing one of my favorite bracelets that broke recently and transforming a necklace I really didn't like into two coordinating bracelets.  Now I'll wear them.  The necklace not so much.

Fiddled around and did some put-off ironing.  I like to iron but just hadn't made the time to finish three small items.  Now I can check those off the list.

Just got a phone call from one of Glenn's daughters (lives nearby) inviting us to have dinner at her house tonight.  Didn't have to ask us twice.  Bonus...I won't have to cook tomorrow because we'll have what I'd already prepared for tonight.

Looks as though we're going to have a vacation-like weekend.  Look out pool!  Here I come.


----------



## taxlady

At least the car crash was on the way in to servicing, not right after. I know I would be cursing extra if I had just paid for maintenance.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> At least the car crash was on the way in to servicing, not right after. I know I would be cursing extra if I had just paid for maintenance.



I thought of that too!


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> Aww, geez, sorry to hear it, Andy. Be sure to see a doctor and don't try to tough anything out. Some injuries show up later on.



Excellent advice buckytom. Andy you never know what injuries you may have inside. 

Anytime someone is in a car accident, a checkup should be included as "necessary in your insurance policy. Otherwise the policy can be cancelled by the company."

Always look after yourself first.


----------



## Addie

I am exhausted. I breaded the two Japanese eggplants and the big Italian one I had. I was on my feet the whole time. But I got smart. I used my Fry Daddy instead of doing it in a frying pan and having to flip every piece. So it got deep fried. But I did go through a lot of paper towels. And I left the kitchen spotless including my Fry Daddy. 

Tomorrow I have three pork chops that have been marinating in a Soy Sauce with Worstershire Sauce and seasonings. Mashed potatoes with them and some veggie. 

I was doing some surveys and noticed that I made $40. So I cashed out and it went into my PayPal. That will pay one bill off. Yea! I know I will get more to do tonight, but I am just too tired. By the end of this upcoming week, I will have made another $30. Just for answering questions. 

Good night everyone. Here's hoping I can fall asleep fast.


----------



## Just Cooking

Starting my day looking through Facebook when I came across this:

https://www.facebook.com/justaguywhofliesrescue/

I immediately thought of our very own Souschef and wanted to share this with my forum friends..

There are moments when I feel blessed to see the good people do.. This is one of those moments..  

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger

Spending another fine evening watching the dog wander around the back yard.  Perfect temperature.  Frogs and crickets talking.  A fine evening for sure.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We spent time with family from out of town, ate too much, and generally had a "grand ole time" last night.  Being lazy and doing a whole lot of nothing today that I don't absolutely have to.


----------



## Katie H

Following through on a threat I made earlier this week after grocery shopping.  I'd brought home all sorts of fresh berries and proclaimed they would become a mixed berry pie.  The berries have been cooked, the crust is baking and pretty soon the refrigerator will receive the finished pie.  With any luck, we'll have pie for dessert tonight.


----------



## LPBeier

Yum, sounds great, *Katie*!

For the first time in over a year, I am in full throttle cake mode! 

A woman at the dog park is having her 30th birthday and wants a Louis Vuitton cake but no retail bakeries will do it because of the copyright. I don't have a license anymore so don't mind making it. I was even able to find some cutters and a stencil.

My young next door neighbour is coming over today to help with fondant kneading and fine detail work.


----------



## Dawgluver

I decided that it was Clean out the Fruit Drawers day.  Got out my trusty Nesco, and threw in a bunch of halved and pitted cherries, some tired grapes, a couple of elderly peaches, any other bits and pieces of whatever other fruit I found, some sugar, lime juice, and a vanilla bean.  This will cook on low to medium low.  We'll see what I end up with.


----------



## Cheryl J

I just fired up the Weber - fixin' to grill a couple of slabs of flank steak.  Some for tacos for the next couple days, some to portion out for the freezer for future tacos/fajitas/taco salads. 

Howdy Dawg!  Good to see you again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Waiting on The Husband. If Himself moved any slower, we'd be going backwards...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through paying bills and doing 1st of the month stuff while Mom had her weekly hair appointment at Walmart.


----------



## Andy M.

Earlier I shelled 2 cups of pistachios for ice cream.

Just set a pot of ragu to simmer for tonight's dinner.  I used country-style pork ribs and dry porcini to supplement the wine, onion, garlic an basil.

Still waiting for the insurance company to finish up with my car so I can buy another.  Currently renting a small car to fill the gap. This is taking too long and we're headed into a long weekend.


----------



## skilletlicker

Setting up the aquaponics fish tank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hanging out before work with a black kitty wrapped around my ankle, sleeping.  Hate to leave him for the night.  I have two sick boys I have to leave.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hanging out before work with a black kitty wrapped around my ankle, sleeping.  Hate to leave him for the night.  I have two sick boys I have to leave.



Your sick boys will be okay as you go out and look after other people who need you. Your boys know that your love is with them when you can't be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks LP!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Planning on checking out our emergency supply kits to make sure we have everything needed.  The little lady out in the Eastern Atlantic doesn't look like she's one to play games if she decides to come our way in about 10 to 12 days.


----------



## LPBeier

*Cindi*, sending thoughts and prayers your way for safety.

I am putting together the cake I have been working on all week. It is being delivered at 7 pm today. After that, TB and I will go out for a quiet dinner at the nearby Pho restaurant and home to watch the rest of America's Got Talent recorded this week.


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> Earlier I shelled 2 cups of pistachios for ice cream.
> 
> Just set a pot of ragu to simmer for tonight's dinner.  I used country-style pork ribs and dry porcini to supplement the wine, onion, garlic an basil.
> 
> Still waiting for the insurance company to finish up with my car so I can buy another.  Currently renting a small car to fill the gap. This is taking too long and we're headed into a long weekend.



What kind of car are you looking at buying?
Were car shopping to. Saw a Hyundai Sonata that I liked,too bad it had dinky sized back window.

When we got home hubby looked online for other models.
I just don't see myself driving a Lexus or a Mercedes. The plan was a Jeep.


----------



## Andy M.

We have a hold on a used Honda CR-V.  Waiting for the insurance company to do their job.  The long holiday weekend just slows things down more.  

My eldest has a Kia Optima (same basic car as the Sonata. Hyundai owns Kia.).  She loves the car.


Just mixed the base for a batch of pistachio ice cream.  I hope it turns out good.  I love pistachio!


----------



## Chef Munky

Honda CR-V's are nice.

Waiting for our kids to get home.They want to talk with us about buying our house when it goes on the market.
It's already scorching outside. Expecting another 114 degree day.
The pot can be sweetened if they bring KFC.
Mom isn't cooking today.

Just sayin' Take care of the boss, wishes might come true.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> What kind of car are you looking at buying?
> Were car shopping to. Saw a Hyundai Sonata that I liked,too bad it had dinky sized back window.
> 
> When we got home hubby looked online for other models.
> I just don't see myself driving a Lexus or a Mercedes. The plan was a Jeep.


I love my Ford Escape Hybrid [emoji813] Gets good gas mileage, comfortable seating and fun to drive, plenty of storage space in the back, easy viewing all around, which is important to me because I parallel park in front of the house (very few garages in this historic neighborhood). I wanted a small SUV because I got tired of not being able to see well, with all the trucks and big SUVs on the road these days.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> I love my Ford Escape Hybrid [emoji813] Gets good gas mileage, comfortable seating and fun to drive, plenty of storage space in the back, easy viewing all around, which is important to me because I parallel park in front of the house (very few garages in this historic neighborhood). I wanted a small SUV because I got tired of not being able to see well, with all the trucks and big SUVs on the road these days.



Hear ya on the SUV's.
Around here most are driven poorly with some 20 yr old who thinks it's ok to ride my bumper.Drive erratically while txting. Guess mom and dad have great insurance.God knows they could never afford to buy one on their own with a minimum wage salary.


----------



## Andy M.

SO has had a couple of CR-Vs in the past so we are familiar with them.  GG's comments about visibility are right on.  Also, as I age and my legs cause me more problems with circulation issues and degenerative arthritis, SUVs are easier to get into and out of.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Up early this morning, 2:00AM!!!

I breaded and oven fried some chicken drumsticks, made a small potato salad and a pot of fridge soup.  The kitchen is cleaned up, the vegetable crisper is wiped out and the trash is bagged up.  I need to hit the shower, head for the flea market and the grocery store.

I enjoyed making my little potato salad with two small potatoes and one hard boiled egg.  Peeling two piping hot potatoes is just enough to remind me of the _good old days_ when I went through a five pound bag.


----------



## cjmmytunes

LPBeier said:


> *Cindi*, sending thoughts and prayers your way for safety.



Thank you so much - we may be having my sister and brother-in-law stay with us if it is a Cat 4 or 5.  They live on the OBX.  Her son that lives in the Houston area will be out of his house for at least 3 months, maybe longer.  Him and his family are staying with his dad that lives further inland in the Houston area that didn't flood.


----------



## LPBeier

This is what I did the past week


----------



## Andy M.

LPBeier said:


> This is what I did the past week
> 
> View attachment 27784





Wow!


----------



## taxlady

Beautiful, LP


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> This is what I did the past week
> View attachment 27784



Very nice LP!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *LP*, you haven't lost a step! Nice  job.


----------



## Addie

Here it is 1:15 a.m. and Thursday night my TV blew up! Oh well. So I am watching TV on my computer monitor. Been watching some 1940 movies. In black and white. I will be going to buy a new TV in the morning. My daughter and her husband spent the weekend up in NH with friends of theirs. They have been going up there for the past 40 plus years every July 4th and Labor Day weekend. So when they return, my SIL will take me over to Medford's Best Buy to pick up a new TV. They are having a huge sale right now. This couldn't have happened at a better time. 

I should be trying to get some sleep. but that is not going to happen. I have been having such a crazy mixed up sleeping problem for about a month. Thirty plus hours with no sleep, then only a twenty minute nap, just doesn't cut it for me. I definitely do not want to be taking any sleeping aids. I just have to work this problem out by myself.


----------



## Just Cooking

LPBeier said:


> This is what I did the past week
> View attachment 27784




Gorgeous...and...yummy...  

Ross


----------



## medtran49

Beautiful LP!!!

Just got done defatting and shredding the chicken for my Giuseppe's bolognese.  It's finishing the last part of its cook, then we'll let it cool, bag and freeze.  

Craig decided to do a fatty yesterday since he was ramping up to do a low and slow rib cook.  We just got finished making that and getting it in fridge to firm up for a couple of hours.

Got my fig preserves done, loose by design since they go on a pizza, done last night.  Bagged and in the freezer this morning. They don't haveuch acid so I couldn't can.


----------



## GotGarlic

Beautiful, LP! You definitely still have your touch.

It's a beautiful, sunny day and I'm relaxing on the porch with a glass of wine and a good book. DH was out on his bike ride yesterday and found a place where the property owner had severely pruned his pecan tree and left the cuttings out front for bulk trash pickup, which isn't till Friday. So he's meeting a friend there who has a portable chain saw and they're going to cut some up and divvy it up to use for smoking material later. Yum


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone. Your comments and praises are a definite encouragement. These past few years with my health taking over I have felt discouraged and unfulfilled. This project just sort of fell in my lap and has been such a wonderful experience!

Today, it is cleanup from all the boxes we had to empty looking for my cake supplies. Then I will be making pork burgers, wedges and salad as our brother is coming for dinner.

(I say OUR brother because my in-laws are just plain family!)


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> This is what I did the past week
> 
> View attachment 27784




Oooh!  How pretty!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, everyone. Your comments and praises are a definite encouragement. These past few years with my health taking over I have felt discouraged and unfulfilled. This project just sort of fell in my lap and has been such a wonderful experience!
> 
> Today, it is cleanup from all the boxes we had to empty looking for my cake supplies. Then I will be making pork burgers, wedges and salad as our brother is coming for dinner.
> 
> (I say OUR brother because my in-laws are just plain family!)



I know the feeling LP. The day I was able to get out of that dang wheelchair that I had been in for almost a year, as soon as I walked in the door coming home from the hospital, I headed for the kitchen. I could finally cook food that I liked. And I made enough for not only myself, but my daughter and her family that lived just upstairs. 

You certainly have not lost your touch. That is beautiful work you did. Keep it up. Evidently the move was a good thing for you. I hope the word spreads to your neighbors about your fantastic talent! Good Luck!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been sitting at the kitchen table. chatting with Loverly about life and such stuff, and enjoying every minute! Himself drove Goober back to his place, so it's been girl talk for the last 45 minutes. I remember doing just thing same thing with my own mom.  Now I'm the mom. Gosh, I don't know whether I should feel old or wise!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Gosh, I don't know whether I should feel old or wise!



Neither.  Cherish the moment.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Neither. Cherish the moment.


 
*Exactly!* I've moved up a rung or three on the ladder of life the past couple of years, and it definitely has its advantages.  My daughter and SIL have picked me up for years now to take me off roading and exploring at their ranch in the Sierras in 'The Gator'. I used to have to sit in the back to help hold on to a toddler - now it's a given that I get to ride shotgun. 

Enjoy the moments, CG.


----------



## Addie

I have been sitting here watching TV on my monitor. I was supposed to go and get a new one today. Didn't happen. Tomorrow it is shopping and then go for the TV. 

But while I sit here watching TV, I have picked up my needlework and am working on that. It has been almost a year since I touched it. 

The pills the skin doctor had me on, one of the side effects was my hands and feet shedding skin. It has been almost two weeks since I stopped taking them, and I am still feeling the side effects. I can't wait until I see him again. One of the main side effects is several related to the heart, attacks, strokes, etc. I have already had three heart attacks and really do not want another. He couldn't have read my file at all. When I told the NP at Winthrop, she also looked up the side effects and saw the same things I did and more as she has access to information for professionals only. STOP TAKING THAT MEDICATION IMMEDIATELY! Her orders. So I did. 

So here I sit, going through DC, watching TV and working on my needlework. I should be in bed. I have a busy day tomorrow.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reveling in the cold morning, Shrek is covered with a fleece throw.  Have to get dressed and move the sprinkler, left it on overnight in an extra crispy part of the yard.


----------



## LPBeier

Today is a rest-up day as my body is in pain from the weekend of cake, clean-up and cooking (dinner for TB and his brother). Don't get me wrong, I loved every minute of it and am looking forward to more. But I have to factor in rest time every time I am highly active. 

So, I get to watch the first episode of American Ninja Warrior finals in Vegas and tonight a few game shows I PVR'd.

When it is cooler I will spend some time with Violet in the park.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Today is a rest-up day as my body is in pain from the weekend of cake, clean-up and cooking (dinner for TB and his brother). Don't get me wrong, I loved every minute of it and am looking forward to more. But I have to factor in rest time every time I am highly active.
> 
> So, I get to watch the first episode of American Ninja Warrior finals in Vegas and tonight a few game shows I PVR'd.
> 
> When it is cooler I will spend some time with Violet in the park.



I can hear the excitement in your voice with being able to get back into doing what you love. But for heavens sake. GET SOME REST! And that is an order from all who love you. Cleaning those dishes could have waited. They weren't going to be stolen or get up and walk out the door. Believe I know! I have stood there looking at a sink full of dirty dishes, and they just refused to wash themselves. Have your fun and enjoyment with the creative side. Let the cleanup side wait until the next day if you have to. 

Since this move to your new home, you seem to be pushing yourself harder than your body wishes. Listen to your body. 

Take care and remember, we care about you.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through eating lunch after a busy morning of running errands and grocery shopping.  Had to go get my ID renewed - took an hour of waiting for 5 minutes o interacting with a clerk.  Then had to take a form to my Mom's Dr that he has to fill out for her to get the handicapped placard for the car.  Then we stopped at 3 different stores, and got Chinese to bring home.  The Chinese place is next to the last grocery store so I order lunch to go, then get what I need from the store, then go pick up lunch.


----------



## Addie

My world just seems to be falling into pieces. Ever since the TV broke, nothing I had planned for the past five or six days is working. I was supposed to go shopping on Saturday. Spike's boss closed the store early. So no vehicle. Then it was supposed to  happen today. Almost 1:30 p.m. and still no Spike. He had an emergency plumbing job this morning. And to go and buy the new TV. Humph!!! My SIL is having a lot of difficulty with his legs today and my daughter has two doctor appointments. So I just ordered it on line. It will be here on Thursday. 

I also was supposed to get my Jet order today. Sorry. Due to Harvey, there will be a delay in processing orders today. Or so they tell me. It was supposed to arrive today. I placed the order on Friday night. And I have a package coming from _My Room, a site for more mature women who need full unmentionables. Not the ones that are cut up to your hips. That was on backorder for almost a month. And then there is Walmart. An order from them is coming in two packages. There are only three items! Those will arrive on two separate days. I am afraid to make anymore plans. Because I just know they will get screwed up by someone. Probably the FedEx or UPS guy. 

Gee, I am having so much fun. Anyone care to join me?_


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> I can hear the excitement in your voice with being able to get back into doing what you love. But for heavens sake. GET SOME REST! And that is an order from all who love you. Cleaning those dishes could have waited. They weren't going to be stolen or get up and walk out the door. Believe I know! I have stood there looking at a sink full of dirty dishes, and they just refused to wash themselves. Have your fun and enjoyment with the creative side. Let the cleanup side wait until the next day if you have to.
> 
> Since this move to your new home, you seem to be pushing yourself harder than your body wishes. Listen to your body.
> 
> Take care and remember, we care about you.


Thank you for the lecture, Addie, I really do appreciate it. And actually, I didn't overdo it with the clean-up. In fact, there is still a load of hand washes not done but they aren't getting done today.

Like I said, I am watching my shows today, reading in the dog park and anything else that I feel like.

I do agree that I was pushing myself hard when we first moved. However, the walks to the park and all the fresh air really have helped me so much. And when I am at the park, half the time people are even cleaning up after Violet! We just sit in the shade and visit or I read if no one is there.

I truly believe that the move has been very good for all of us but, yes, I do have to keep a tight reign on my activities.

Which is why today is a rest day.

Thanks, again, Addie, I love you and everyone else here and I will definitely be careful!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Going to get laundry in the car after breakfast, then time to clean the bathroom.  After that, not really sure - depends on what the weather is like.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Waiting to hear from my grandson Josh, he is on a late vacation with his other grandparents, aunts, uncles and lots of his cousins. They went to Tennessee, South Carolina and North Carolina. I'm not sure were they are today, can't to hear. Hope he is keeping up with his homework.


----------



## CakePoet

I been told I am bad mum, why because I want to have some energy left in the week to spend on her.  Nope , my daughter is old enough to have her own life and take care of her self....  this was said by some one who should help me  get the help I need. 

Oh by the way, my daughter is five, not 15 as this person seams to think.


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I been told I am bad mum, why because I want to have some energy left in the week to spend on her.  Nope , my daughter is old enough to have her own life and take care of her self....  this was said by some one who should help me  get the help I need.
> 
> Oh by the way, my daughter is five, not 15 as this person seams to think.


A school friend of one of our former exchange students told him we were cruel for making him do chores around the house and he *was* 15!  

Pay no attention to that kind of negativity. You know yourself and your daughter best, and you're the mum, so you get to decide [emoji2]


----------



## CakePoet

I am ill, I have chronic disease, this means I do not have the normal amount of energy, my normal isnt your normal. My normal is great for me. So I just asked if I could just focus on the physio therapy and my daughter for now and not add in working , who would hire a person who can handle 2 hours per week, I dont know but I am willing to find out.   Yeah then the whole you are bad mum happened. *sigh*


----------



## GotGarlic

CakePoet said:


> I am ill, I have chronic disease, this means I do not have the normal amount of energy, my normal isnt your normal. My normal is great for me. So I just asked if I could just focus on the physio therapy and my daughter for now and not add in working , who would hire a person who can handle 2 hours per week, I dont know but I am willing to find out.   Yeah then the whole you are bad mum happened. *sigh*


I have chronic illness, too, CakePoet - a serious chronic autoimmune disease with complications; I've been on disability for almost five years. My normal level of energy is pretty low and I'm having a flare-up right now, so I do understand. I'm fortunate to have wonderful doctors who have known me for a very long time, so they understand and I get excellent care. I wish you could say the same.


----------



## CakePoet

My doctor, the good one, has  retired, so I have to find a new doctor and re -do all the paper work.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done hanging the sheets out. Going to be a really nice day today. The only bad thing is my hayfever has started already.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm getting ready for the dishwasher repair man. What I would rather be doing is making way for new appliances, but that will have to wait.

After he has come and gone, I have to do some errands before Violet and I go to the park. I am also waiting for a couple of packages to arrive.

Tonight it is a double-eviction night on Big Brother. I got watching it with a friend and now I am hooked. I don't watch the Canadian version but the US one is kinda good. It was interesting to see Bobby Moynahan (SNL, Me, Myself & I) as Fanstruck about being in the Big Brother house as the house-guests were to meet a TV star up close and personal!


----------



## caseydog

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done hanging the sheets out. Going to be a really nice day today. The only bad thing is my hayfever has started already.



Yup! The ragweed here in north Texas is off the charts. You might want to machine dry your sheets instead of hanging them out where they get bathed in pollen. 

CD


----------



## Merlot

My newest flea market find in hillsville, va.  I decorated it and two people told me to lose the wreath.  I like the wreath, what do you all think?


----------



## Andy M.

Merlot said:


> My newest flea market find in hillsville, va.  I decorated it and two people told me to lose the wreath.  I like the wreath, what do you all think?



Your kitchen?  Keep the wreath.


----------



## Merlot

Andy M. said:


> Your kitchen?  Keep the wreath.



Ty Andy!


----------



## GotGarlic

Merlot said:


> My newest flea market find in hillsville, va.  I decorated it and two people told me to lose the wreath.  I like the wreath, what do you all think?


You like it, you keep it. End of story.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Neither.  Cherish the moment.



Yeah. What he ^ said. There will be the day that your daughter is having a rough day. But nothing she can't handle. She will look back with love on this day and the time you shared. 

When my daughter was having a problem with her "young" son, I told her to hang in there. 

For some strange reason, when a child turns 25 y.o. they look back and realize just how smart and wonderful Mom really is. And so will your daughter. 

Put today in your mental memory box, and every so often go back and look into it. Today will always put a smile on your face.


----------



## Addie

I am so glad I have no company coming. Last night you couldn't find a speck of dust in this house. Pirate and I cleaned, cleaned and kept cleaning. Just in case HUD decided to inspect my apartment. 

Today, a tornado has hit it. I have empty boxes every where. My TV finally came, but Spike left about five minutes before it arrived. I managed to get it out of the box, but I am NOT going to attempt to set it up. So I am still watching TV on my computer. 

I needed a new mop and bucket. So I found a sponge mop for industrial use. And it has a long squeegee mechanical thingy right by the top of the pole so you don't have to go crazy trying to ring out the water. That came in three boxes. I ordered an extra sponge for it. Now this is a long wide square sponge mop. It will not fit into your standard bucket. And I only have a bucket that is for string mops with a wringer on it. Had to order the bucket for the new mop. Of course. I need more boxes in the middle of my big room. 

Then my Jet order comes. In FOUR boxes. The small little paper bowl had a box all to itself. And so did the six double size paper towels. The size of each box is bigger than the box the TV came in. Oh yes. As well as the small packet of four Commando hooks I ordered. All of these items were wrapped and packed in long, long, looooooong strips of brown packing paper. And I have miles and miles of pillow wrap I have to pop. The fourth box contained my Dawn, Windex and other cleaning supplies. There were five items in that box. That was all in a huge box with miles and miles of packing material. Oh wait. I also ordered 12 tubeless rolls of toilet paper. There was more packing in that box, than toilet paper. 

Haven't any these companies heard of trying to decrease our landfill?

In the middle of all of this I had two medical appointments I was supposed to go to today. Unfortunately I had to cancel both of them. 

So I am taking a break right now while my chicken wings are slowly cooking in the oven with garlic, onions and soy sauce. And as soon as I feel rested enough I am going to make a cucumber dip with dill for my garlic and parm pita chips. By that time my wings should be done. 

Time to switch back to watching the Pats play against the KC Chiefs. We are presently out front. It is early in the game. Anything can happen. 

I am not even doing any surveys to make some extra money. You know I am tired now!


----------



## Chef Munky

It's a good thing I got up to see hubby and my son off. He has therapy today. When I looked to see if he dressed himself (fit to be seen in public)
he had put his T shirt on backwards. I couldn't help but laugh and point that out. He said "I thought it felt weird" I fixed him up let him go.

I shouldn't have laughed. Thinking now (at the time I woke up and he wasn't in bed. I flew out of it and went looking for him in a panic. I had forgotten he had an appointment.Didn't      hear his alarm go off)

He was in a sweat.Had struggled to do it himself.

Yes it is part of his therapy that I not help him unless he's beating his head against the wall. That's when it's ok for me to step in and help.

Still though I need to keep myself in check when I'm around him.The last thing I want is to make him feel bad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Don't beat yourself up over that, Munky. Himself has pointed and laughed at me when I've done that same backwards-shirt thing. And I'm not doing PT!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been cleaning up in Loverly's kitchen today. Girl Scout motto "leave a place cleaner than you found it" is a little tough, though, since she runs a pretty clean kitchen.

Can't wait until we're back here at Christmas.


----------



## LPBeier

*Munky*, I agree with *CG*. I have a hard time with my clothes at times because my arms and hands don't always work properly. I have put things on inside out and backward and am always appreciative when TB tells me and even more when he makes light of it. We beat ourselves up enough when things don't go easy, things we used to do without thinking. 

****
I am working on decorations for two cake projects I am taking to my SIL's this weekend to celebrate Mom's birthday (for the third time!) and said Sister's housewarming.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Merlot said:


> My newest flea market find in hillsville, va.  I decorated it and two people told me to lose the wreath.  I like the wreath, what do you all think?


Your kitchen keep it if you want but I don't like them. They just collect dust anyway.


----------



## Farmer Jon

For some reason taptalk loged me out and I couldent get back in. My password decided to work today. Last Saturday we took the boys out for an outing to a model train display and an antique semi truck show. They both like trucks and Jasper loves trains so they had a blast. There was even a couple miniture semi trucks there. We even got to ride a model train. Lots of fun and it was all free.


----------



## Just Cooking

Way cool...   

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Arya said:


> I'm reading Game Of Thrones fanfiction and drink my favourite green tea



GOT has fan fiction?  HAVE to start reading it.  Do you read any other fan fiction?  And, welcome to the site.  Haven't seen you here before.


----------



## CakePoet

I have at last gotten the right kind of Physiotherapy, it fun and I am tired but not in pain. well I am in pain but not more then normal.


----------



## rodentraiser

I am now waiting for my back-up lunch to reheat in the oven after messing up the boiled scrambled eggs this morning.


----------



## Souschef

Watched an expert replace the windshield in my new to me car. Very impressive. He did it just like they show in the commercial


----------



## medtran49

We now have power, but no home internet or tv. Finally got into an xfinity hotspot though.


----------



## taxlady

CakePoet said:


> I have at last gotten the right kind of Physiotherapy, it fun and I am tired but not in pain. well I am in pain but not more then normal.


[emoji106] I am really pleased for you. I have had great results with physio.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CakePoet said:


> I have at last gotten the right kind of Physiotherapy, it fun and I am tired but not in pain. well I am in pain but not more then normal.


This is good news! I hope the PT works wonders for you, *CakePoet*.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to get things packed as we will be leaving in the morning to TB's sister's new place about 3 - 4 hours away (more because I will have to get out once an hour to stretch my legs and back). We will be there until Monday with most of the family (all five siblings, 2 nieces, 3 SO's (including me), Mom & Dad, and 6 cousin dogs (including Violet).


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I have at last gotten the right kind of Physiotherapy, it fun and I am tired but not in pain. well I am in pain but not more then normal.



Glad to hear the good news. And to have it fun also, is frosting on the cake. I hope the PT works wonders for you.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just got done hanging the sheets out. Going to be a really nice day today. The only bad thing is my hayfever has started already.



Oh how I envy you. Being able to hang your laundry outside in the sunshine. My daughter has a nice long clothesline. He dryer never goes on when the sun is shining. If I could, I would take my laundry over to her home wet and hang it out there. But she lives on the second floor and carrying wet laundry up a flight of stairs is not a fun activity neither she or I can do.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to get things packed as we will be leaving in the morning to TB's sister's new place about 3 - 4 hours away (more because I will have to get out once an hour to stretch my legs and back). We will be there until Monday with most of the family (all five siblings, 2 nieces, 3 SO's (including me), Mom & Dad, and 6 cousin dogs (including Violet).


*LP*, that luggage isn't going to pack itself while you're playing on DC.  If you're anything like I am, your "just five minutes" will end up being an hour. 

That sounds like some kind of family reunion? At least a happy occasion for your gathering, I hope. Whatever, I hope you have a great time and take away many happy memories until your next meet-up.



I'm heading off to bed. Early for me, I know, but I have to grocery shop before my 4:10 baseball game in the afternoon. Forget the cookies, Me love baseball!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am trying to get things packed as we will be leaving in the morning to TB's sister's new place about 3 - 4 hours away (more because I will have to get out once an hour to stretch my legs and back). We will be there until Monday with most of the family (all five siblings, 2 nieces, 3 SO's (including me), Mom & Dad, and 6 cousin dogs (including Violet).



LP, do you ever bend over as if you are trying to touch your toes and just stretch your back and legs that way? I have arthritis in the base of my spine and a bad right leg. I do that a couple of times a day and as a result I am finding I don't need to take my opioid medication for the pain as often anymore. (I hate taking them and as a result for the many years I have been on it, I still am not addicted to it.)  For me, that is an exercise that works for me. Ask your doctor about it first though. You certainly don't want to do anything that would hurt you. He just may tell you to try it.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *LP*, that luggage isn't going to pack itself while you're playing on DC.  If you're anything like I am, your "just five minutes" will end up being an hour.
> 
> That sounds like some kind of family reunion? At least a happy occasion for your gathering, I hope. Whatever, I hope you have a great time and take away many happy memories until your next meet-up.
> 
> I'm heading off to bed. Early for me, I know, but I have to grocery shop before my 4:10 baseball game in the afternoon. Forget the cookies, Me love baseball!



It sounds like the big move to a new home has LP doing so much more than before. Making cakes, taking long trips, etc. I am so glad to hear about all she seems to be able to do now in her new home. 

Can't miss those baseball games. Like me and my family with the Red Sox and Patriots. We do follow the other two, Bruins and Celtics, but don't watch them unless they are on a great winning streak. 

I wish you could have been in this building last year when the Pats won the Super Bowl again. Everyone that could came out of their apartments yelling and screaming. Now if we can just keep it up this year.


----------



## CakePoet

I just want to be able to walk a bit better and  being able to move as I did last year.


----------



## Addie

CakePoet said:


> I just want to be able to walk a bit better and  being able to move as I did last year.



I can completely understand that. When I told my doctor I wanted to get back to before I had to have a skin graft on my leg and the cause for the need of it, he reminded me that I wasn't twenty years old anymore. So just the fact that I am still on my legs, I am so very grateful. Even with the pain.


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie informed me that her favorite (only) knife is dull..

welp... some of you know that Jeannie doesn't often prep or cook... so... That tells me that I need to get off my duff and sharpen ALL the knives... 

So that's what I'm doing this morning...

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sitting here listening to CMT Top 20 Countdown while my big pot of spaghetti sauce is simmering on the stove.  Started it last night so I could have some with supper.  Going to fix some angel hair pasta around noon to go with it, and toasted bread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I guess he needed to talk...*

I thought I'd have two very quick market stops. Store Number One was pretty much like the burger place out west - In-N-Out. However, Store Number Two held many surprises. First, a nice conversation with my favorite "milk maid" - a stocker in the dairy department. We hadn't seen each other since before the eclipse, so we compared notes. SHE was in the Dominican Republic for hers. At least WE got to see a total eclipse.  Then there were two guys sharing the merits of preparing different greens. We pretty much agreed - until it came to kale.  BUT the last, a gentleman who had parked next to me, needed to talk.

It started innocently enough. He mentioned that he had once owned a Sonata. How did I like mine? After going over a few points back and forth, he started with his story about how his wife had developed breast cancer in 2013. He mentioned remission. I asked how she was now. He said "she's dead".  Oops. He goes on to tell me the chronology of her illness, how the Hyundai dealership wouldn't work any good deals for him with two newish vehicles for his now-one-driver household. How he ended up going to a Ford dealer with both cars and getting a great deal from them...on a Jeep. More stories about his wife. More stories about him trying to put his life back together after her death in April 2016. About the five Spanish ladies he met at a dance club in Worcester last summer and he's still dating one of them. 

I listened. I muttered a word here and there when I could shoehorn one in. But I listened, standing in a drizzle in a T-shirt, crop pants, and sandals, getting more and more chilled as he talked. I finally was able to get an "I really need to go home and fix supper for my husband" in, knowing full well is was now way too late to think about cooking. But I can cook tomorrow. Today, I really was needed to listen...


----------



## maksimilijan

Brainstorming


----------



## GotGarlic

You're such a sweetheart, CG


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Today, I really was needed to listen...




Sometimes, the best thing you can do for someone, even a stranger, is to take the time to just listen... 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't know about the "sweetheart" tag, *GG*, but I do know my Momma made sure I wasn't rude.  

*Ross*, I try to keep things balanced. I'm more than guilty when it comes to bending the ear of my fellow shoppers.  On the other hand, my topic is usually about the food in front of us and options for its use. I didn't plan on being Ann Landers in the parking lot. A cold, damp, drizzly parking lot. Oddly enough, Himself is the one who has been sniffling and sneezing today.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't know about the "sweetheart" tag, *GG*, but I do know my Momma made sure I wasn't rude.
> 
> *Ross*, I try to keep things balanced. I'm more than guilty when it comes to bending the ear of my fellow shoppers.  On the other hand, my topic is usually about the food in front of us and options for its use.* I didn't plan on being Ann Landers in the parking lot. A cold, damp, drizzly parking lot.* Oddly enough, Himself is the one who has been sniffling and sneezing today.


I, certainly understand that...  

I hope that Himself doesn't come down with something uncomfortable...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

I asked my sweetheart for a lunch date tomorrow and she said yes.   There is a new Mexican restaurant in our little town center.  We were looking at the menu and trying to decide what to order.  I was reading the descriptions to her and answering questions. I had to stop as I was getting hungry even though we'd just finished dinner an hour earlier.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I asked my sweetheart for a lunch date tomorrow and she said yes.   There is a new Mexican restaurant in our little town center.  We were looking at the menu and trying to decide what to order.  I was reading the descriptions to her and answering questions. I had to stop as I was getting hungry even though we'd just finished dinner an hour earlier.


 I hope the food is as good as it sounds.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I hope the food is as good as it sounds.



As do I.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very sweet posts, CG and Andy.   Andy, let us know how you and your sweetie like the new little Mexican restaurant.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I don't know about the "sweetheart" tag, *GG*, but I do know my Momma made sure I wasn't rude.
> 
> *Ross*, I try to keep things balanced. I'm more than guilty when it comes to bending the ear of my fellow shoppers.  On the other hand, my topic is usually about the food in front of us and options for its use. I didn't plan on being Ann Landers in the parking lot. A cold, damp, drizzly parking lot. Oddly enough, Himself is the one who has been sniffling and sneezing today.



I am one of those people who will strike up a conversation in a store, particularly to share information. People here in Dallas don't know how to deal with that. 

If I see somebody looking at a product, most recently it was a cordless battery powered weed-eater, that I already own. I'll speak up and tell them, "Hi, I own one of those," and tell them my experience with the product. Nine out of ten Dallasites will look at me as if I'm crazy. "Who is this person, and why is he talking to me?" 

Recently a woman was looking for crème fraîche for a recipe at my regular Kroger. The store employee had never heard of it, so I stepped in and told her that the store doesn't have it (I've looked). I also told her that if she couldn't find it, she could substitute Mexican crema or sour cream. Now, she was the one-in-ten that wasn't taken aback. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*cd*, I've found that New Englanders aren't quite as welcoming to a random stranger striking up a conversation as much as midwesterners are. I have a long history of picking up new friends in the grocery store. Himself often asks "did you make a new best friend in the check-out line today?" when I come home from shopping. 

I've been known to exchange information with a person or two...


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm a yacky type person and will strike up a conversation with just about anyone.  We only have 2 grocery stores here within a hundred miles, so I usually see at least a couple of people I know whenever I go shopping.  It doesn't work to try to run in real quick with faded sweats, a baseball cap and sunglasses.


----------



## Chef Munky

Have a few hours alone to waste.

My boss is off to therapy.I've been given orders by all of his therapists to "Lighten up my work load!" they meant it.So I didn't go with them.

It was a year ago today he had his stroke.
I'm very proud of his perseverance.This time last year he wasn't able to walk.Could barely talk.Now he's walking, talking. Sometimes too much.
I mean that in a nice way.

He's had issues remembering who some people are.I tell him they aren't worth remembering anyways. Don't feel bad.
That's terrible I know.But true.

Following the therapists rules I bought a Addi knitting machine.It just arrived last night.Going to try it out. Need to dig out my knitting books and pick a pattern.

Munky.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got back from our weekly Wally World run.  Was going to get some Christmas yarn, but they didn't have any out yet.  Oh well, there's always later.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I haven't been on here in a while. Been really busy getting ready for harvesst and  my boss had a stroke Wednesday morning. He has no family. Never married. No siblings except a cousin in Florida who dropped everything and rushed up here. Thank god he did. Randy is so stubborn but cousin Kenny knows how to talk to him. They have been close since they were little kids. We have been clening out his house. We have to go buy him a new adjustable bed. We have to hire a carpenter to put a shower in his upstairs bathroom. Then the hard part. Gotta figure out his filing system to get bills pays. Its up to us to sell off Whats left of last years crop to make room for this year. Then I have to learn how to run the combine and hire extra help. On top of all that I am his power of attorney so I'm chasing paperwork. AND we just got a letter from the accountant. He has terminal lung cancer and only has days left. We worked closely with him over the years. He does all the books. Its been a rough few days but I know we will get through this. Randy is doing good. Still has some bleeding on the brain. In a couple weeks when he gets stronger they have to do surgery on his arteries in his neck. They are critically closed. I don't know if they are clogged or hardened and shrunk. 
We just had a talk last week about how he needs to let us do more in case something happens. Yea yea we will work on that he said. I walked into the hospital room yesterday. He said well you wanted to learn how to run the combine. You don't have a choice now.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Cooking

Life can throw curves and be most difficult.. Have strength...

Ross


----------



## simonbaker

Sometimes it's difficult to understand why EVERYTHING happens for a reason. He's a lucky man to have you both in his life. Blessings to you!


----------



## Farmer Jon

With everything going on lately it was nice to get away and watch my baby girl play some volleyball. Junior varsity but she's good. Got 3 points jn a row serving.


----------



## rodentraiser

She's making some nice hits there, Jon.


Me, I'm just sitting here trying to figure out where Tuesday went to. I thought it was Tuesday this morning when I went to the library to turn in some books. The library opens later on Wednesday, so that was my first hint it wasn't Tuesday, but for the life of me, while I remember yesterday, it seems to me yesterday was Monday. 

If I'm gonna go wonky in time, why can't I go back about 30 years and buy some Microsoft stock?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Jon*, she has quite a swing! 

I hope all works out for you at work and with your boss as best as it can.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*rr*, I swear once Himself retired, every day became a Saturday.  And during the summer, most days are "game days" - for baseball. If it weren't for the couple of shows I watch on TV, I'd never know what day it is.


----------



## taxlady

Someone posted on my friends list on Facebook, "I was having a great Friday until I realized it was Wednesday. How is it only Wednesday?"


----------



## Farmer Jon

taxlady said:


> Someone posted on my friends list on Facebook, "I was having a great Friday until I realized it was Wednesday. How is it only Wednesday?"


I think its Thursday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope it's Thursday...we have an appointment in Scottsbluff today.


----------



## Farmer Jon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I hope it's Thursday...we have an appointment in Scottsbluff today.


As in Scottsbluff Nebraska?  I live in Nebraska. Just on the opposite side of the state from Scottsbluff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> As in Scottsbluff Nebraska?  I live in Nebraska. Just on the opposite side of the state from Scottsbluff.



Yes, Nebraska...we are living in Eastern Wyoming (Lingle) now.

We are set, Chemo starts next Monday, radiation on Tuesday.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I always liked it out there. Not much to look at tho. I like the desolation.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, Nebraska...we are living in Eastern Wyoming (Lingle) now.
> 
> We are set, Chemo starts next Monday, radiation on Tuesday.


Prayers and good thoughts for successful procedures..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> I always liked it out there. Not much to look at tho. I like the desolation.



I'm a bit too far from the mountains, but I do enjoy living here.  It's quite green along the river.  I grew up in sagebrush country, I'm home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Prayers and good thoughts for successful procedures..
> 
> Ross



Thanks Ross!   Shrek has 6-8 weeks of treatments.  I'll be even busier.


----------



## Andy M.

We shop Costco on a regular basis.  We were there yesterday as part of our weekly grocery shopping.  The Nashua, NH Costco is a couple of doors down from the supermarket we use.

Today, I took my sister shopping to a different Costco (closer to her home) for a family dinner on Sunday.  As I was wandering around waiting for the boneless ribeye roast I ordered, I made a great discovery!  There in the meat case among the beef and pork items were packages of vacuum-packed VEAL SHANKS!!!!!  I couldn't believe my eyes and I quickly grabbed a 3+ pound package and put it in the cart.  There is osso buco in my future!

I have never seen this item in the NH Costco.


----------



## Cheryl J

Continued thoughts and prayers for both you and Shrek, Princess.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> We shop Costco on a regular basis.  We were there yesterday as part of our weekly grocery shopping.  The Nashua, NH Costco is a couple of doors down from the supermarket we use.
> 
> Today, I took my sister shopping to a different Costco (closer to her home) for a family dinner on Sunday.  As I was wandering around waiting for the boneless ribeye roast I ordered, I made a great discovery!  There in the meat case among the beef and pork items were packages of vacuum-packed VEAL SHANKS!!!!!  I couldn't believe my eyes and I quickly grabbed a 3+ pound package and put it in the cart.  There is osso buco in my future!
> 
> I have never seen this item in the NH Costco.



Great Andy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Continued thoughts and prayers for both you and Shrek, Princess.



Thank You Cheryl, much appreciated.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, Nebraska...we are living in Eastern Wyoming (Lingle) now.
> 
> We are set, Chemo starts next Monday, radiation on Tuesday.



Continuing to send good wishes to you both


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Continuing to send good wishes to you both



Thank You GG.  Life has certainly been an adventure lately.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> We shop Costco on a regular basis.  We were there yesterday as part of our weekly grocery shopping.  The Nashua, NH Costco is a couple of doors down from the supermarket we use.
> 
> Today, I took my sister shopping to a different Costco (closer to her home) for a family dinner on Sunday.  As I was wandering around waiting for the boneless ribeye roast I ordered, I made a great discovery!  There in the meat case among the beef and pork items were packages of vacuum-packed VEAL SHANKS!!!!!  I couldn't believe my eyes and I quickly grabbed a 3+ pound package and put it in the cart.  There is osso buco in my future!
> 
> I have never seen this item in the NH Costco.



Andy, I remember learning osso buco at school. I fell in love with it and made it a few times after but not in a long time. I doubt our Costco would have the same thing, but in our new town there is a traditional butcher I have wanted to try out.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got the boss home from the hospital. His step sister is stying with him over the weekend. Home health care is starting Monday. I hired a guy to help us get ready for harvest. My cousin. He is painfully slow but consistent and a good mechanic. Took advantage of a break from running around the past week and went on a trip to the lakes. Only caught one fish but it was somewhat relaxing. Couldn't help worry about Randy and his first couple nights at home. Should have stayed home and worked this weekend but we were all drained mentally and physically from dealing with Randys stroke and getting his house ready along with the day to day operations. 
Got home around noon and relaxing watching some Dexter on Netflix. Debateing having a beer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Over the last couple of summers, I thought it would be nice to make up a couple jars of giardiniera. Today, I stopped thinking and "did". Two quarts plus a half pint later, I ended up with this - plus a short pint of lemony garlic cauliflower. Aren't they purdy?


----------



## GotGarlic

Very purdy! Nice work [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...    

Ross


----------



## medtran49

+2, I've only ever made small amounts for when we do a muffaletta and need it for olive salad.


----------



## Chef Munky

Hard to believe it's October already.2 moths away from Christmas. 

Last year we pretty much skipped all the holidays.I was avoiding adding insult to injury with all the usual hub bub doings.

Not this year!
Anyone else here working on holiday gifts and menu planning besides me?

Please say yes and chime in. It's hard being the lone nut job around here.

Munky.


----------



## cjmmytunes

We go out for Thanksgiving dinner so I don't really worry about that.  At our Thanksgiving dinner we will decide what everyone will bring for our Christmas get together with the same cousins.  I'll start planning my Christmas Day menu sometime during Thanksgiving weekend.  We give everyone either a check or a gift card because it's just easier.


----------



## Chef Munky

We always stay home for the holidays.

Yesterday our butcher told me he's already ordered our Thanksgiving turkey's.I asked him if he picked happy one's? LOL! 
Well, they are for now anyways...

Whole Prime rib Christmas dinner is aging nicely.
Last year was Amazon or gift cards.This year things will be hand made by me and a mix of Amazon.Love that one click wonder. Buy me now button.

Munky.


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's a little too early to worry about that. We have to get through harvest first. All I know is We are not having goose like I wanted. Maybe next year.


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> It's a little too early to worry about that. We have to get through harvest first. All I know is We are not having goose like I wanted. Maybe next year.



Geese have been flying low over my house for weeks. I think they stop at the ponds on the ranch near me, so they are just getting airborne when they pass over my house. It is tempting to get some shells for the Remington 1100, but I figure hunting in the suburbs, out of season and without a stamp would get me in trouble -- again. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

But if they dropped their ordnance on your car, couldn't shooting them be called self-defense? Defending your territory? Dinner? :


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> But if they dropped their ordnance on your car, couldn't shooting them be called self-defense? Defending your territory? Dinner? :



Somewhere in America, I'm sure someone has tried that defense. 

I actually have been attacked by pond geese, and a black swan. They can't really hurt a person. They bite, but don't have any actual teeth, just jagged beaks. The black swan bit my camera, and followed me as I walked away, biting at my denim covered butt. The guy that warned me. "That black swan is mean," and I had a good laugh. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I actually have been attacked by pond geese, and a black swan. They can't really hurt a person. They bite, but don't have any actual teeth, just jagged beaks. The black swan bit my camera, and followed me as I walked away, biting at my denim covered butt. The guy that warned me. "That black swan is mean," and I had a good laugh.
> 
> CD


The pecks can really hurt. I don't know about swans, but I know that geese can break your arm if they are feeling ornery.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I had some geese. They were suppose to do thier thing and make babies. So I could sell some and have some for dinner. That didn't work out and they became bullies to the ducks so I sold them. I'm starting over with goslings in the spring.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> The pecks can really hurt. I don't know about swans, but I know that geese can break your arm if they are feeling ornery.


I was chased by great-grandparents' when I was little. They are terrifying to a small child.


----------



## Addie

I am fixing to get some rest. I just got back from seeing my Vascular doctor. The flow of blood in my bad leg is not good. I see another surgery down the  road on my leg. Oh well. Not the first time I got bad news regarding my leg. Am I upset? Not really. It was what I expected to hear.


----------



## simonbaker

Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you, Addie!!
We're up at the hospital.  My brother in law had triple bypass surgery.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Sending positive thoughts and prayers to you, Addie!!
> We're up at the hospital.  My brother in law had triple bypass surgery.



Thank you. And my best wishes and prayers for your BIL. I had that surgery many moons ago and my heart is doing great. A nice strong beat. And so his will be after recovery. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> *I was chased by great-grandparents' when I was little. They are terrifying to a small child.*



GG....I know you meant chased by your grandparents *birds* and not your grandparents  but this hit my funnybone. 

Not too many years back, I was visiting some friends up in Washington - they had the meanest old rooster that attacked me every time I went over there. It would sneak up on me from behind and gave me some of the worst leg bruises I've ever had - then one day I went over there and it was gone.  I never asked where that old codger disappeared to....


----------



## skilletlicker

Cheryl J said:


> ... Not too many years back, I was visiting some friends up in Washington - they had the meanest old rooster that attacked me every time I went over there. It would sneak up on me from behind and gave me some of the worst leg bruises I've ever had - then one day I went over there and it was gone.  I never asked where that old codger disappeared to....


​Met the same fate this one did I bet.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> GG....I know you meant chased by your grandparents *birds* and not your grandparents  but this hit my funnybone.
> 
> Not too many years back, I was visiting some friends up in Washington - they had the meanest old rooster that attacked me every time I went over there. It would sneak up on me from behind and gave me some of the worst leg bruises I've ever had - then one day I went over there and it was gone.  I never asked where that old codger disappeared to....



Ha, whoops! By the time I knew them, they were in their late 70s-80s, so not a lot of chasing!


----------



## GotGarlic

skilletlicker said:


> ​Met the same fate this one did I bet.



Perfect! 

Makes me want to watch that movie again.


----------



## cjmmytunes

So sorry to hear about your leg, Addie.  Hopefully the surgery will not be extensive.  Mom has been lucky, so far.  She had to have a carotid endarectomy in 2009 on her left neck, but so far her right one has been good.

Mom was supposed to get her hair done today but the lady who was supposed to do it had taken off today and had arranged for someone else to come in and fill her shift.  That person never showed up so Mom just decided to go back on Monday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

More like "what did you do". I made nearly two dozen cabbage rolls, AKA Gołąbki, for supper tonight ...and another night  ...and two more nights tucked away in the freezer.


----------



## buckytom

I had a very productive day off yesterday, even though it started off very badly.

On my way home in the morning two days ago, my cell phone decided to quit. It would intermittently power itself off, then would get stuck in a "boot loop", never finishing the boot up. If you removed the battery for a while, it would start to work again, but each subsequent crash occurred sooner and lasted longer until I couldn't get it to boot up at all. 

I read in some forums that a trick to be able to get it to boot up long enough to be able to back up data to the removable sd card was to put it in the freezer for 10 minutes. That worked, but as soon as it began to warm up, the damn thing would crash again. So, there I am sitting at the kitchen counter, backing up files on my phone which was sitting on a baggie of ice cubes. 

I went online to Verizon wireless and found out that I still owed $170 on the phone, and it was out of warranty. OK, so, at least I was able to save pictures and other files I wanted, but now I figured that I had to bite the bullet and after paying off the old phone, start paying off a new one (around $800) for another 2 years. 

When I got home, my wife informed me that the attic furnace wasn't working, so I put a call into the service guys. Fortunately, it's very warm here so we don't need it fixed until the guys can show up next week. Plus, the basement furnace was working OK, and that can heat the house somewhat if needed.

Then, just as I was falling asleep, I hear my wife cursing like a sailor. Apparently, the clothes washing machine crapped out. I wasn't draining after the wash cycles. So I got up and looked into the error codes displayed on the machine. I found instructions on cleaning out a pre-filter and went ahead to try to clean it out. Lo and behold, a dime was jammed in the filter along with bits of scotch tape. I thought that would do it, but unfortunately, that didn't fix the problem. So DW immediately began researching new washers to buy. I figured there went another grand or so.

Anyway, with all of these things going wrong, I decided to take yesterday off and see if I could get anything fixed. I first poked and prodded and did everything that I could to get the washing machine to work. Just as I was about to give up and go out with DW to buy a new one, I decided to check the output hose for kinks or clogs. Viola'! Another dime and more scotch tape were stuck in a small kink in the hose. Not only did the machine start working again, but instead of buying a new one, I made 20 cents. 

Next, I brought my phone to Verizon to see if there was anything that they could do. After the kid in the store had no luck with it either, I started looking at new phones but got distracted by some home security camera systems. I asked so many questions that the manager eventually came over to help. I think he thought that I was ready to buy a big camera system, so as a courtesy he put my cell phone under an extended warranty for $11 a month, then put in a request for a replacement. 
As soon as that was done, he went full court press on the camera system, but I explained that I already have one but will probably be back to buy one of the new cameras that have two way audio to add on to my system.

When I got home from Verizon, I got some yard work done, then took a look at the attic furnace. It appears that the igniter is shot, which is an easy fix. I wasn't about to mess with a liquid propane system like I used to with the oil burner in our old house, but at least I know that it won't be a big deal for the service guys to repair it.

By the end of the day, the washing machine was fixed, I had a new cell phone on the way, the yard work is almost all done (cored and aerated, just need to add seed), and the only expense will be the igniter repair.

Minus 20 cents.


----------



## Andy M.

BT, glad things turned out so well for you.  When I have days like that they seldom turn out so well.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, *Bucky T*, that was some day off!

Today I need to catch up on some work - write a blog post, work on a written interview for a colleague and catch up on some reading of other people's blogs. I also have some transcription for a client that needs to get finished.

I also need to clean the kitchen floor and tidy up a bit as we are having our parents and brother over for Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow. TB is picking up the already ordered groceries after work today!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to Rep. Steve Scalise on "Meet the Press" and getting ready to go fix the beds and get stuff out I need for the rest of my lunch for today.  Have a chuck roast with carrots, potatoes, and onions in the slow cooker.  Am going to fix some rice and gravy to go with it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Getting ready for a noisy house this morning..

My grandson, his wife and their two small boys are coming to visit on a one day trip from the San Joaquin Valley..

I'll fix them a big breakfast and they will spend much of their day at the beach and going through the Aquarium before heading home..

Then there will be silence through out the apartment again...  

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger

Not doing much today.  I'm debating crawling under the house and fixing a leak, then working on clearing the upper pasture from some more hawthorn.  I may also do some winter insulation and spray foaming to help stop some drafts we've lived with for a few years.  So it should be a laid back day.

Or if I was smart, I would just lay in bed and debate these things until it is time to start the grill this afternoon.


----------



## Andy M.

SO's daughter (GD's mom) arrived from FL today for some RandR following foot surgery.  I'm cooking up a pot of sunday ragu with a double batch of meatballs.


----------



## taxlady

Getting ready to visit the Mummy-in-law for the Thanksgiving holiday. We'll spend the night and head home tomorrow evening.


----------



## Addie

Doing a large load of whites. Right now I have to go down and get them out of the machine. ...Well that job is done. Now to the kitchen. But first I have two surveys to do. I made ten dollars yesterday and the two today will give me another ten. So far I have made more than $100 in just a couple of months. And they are fun to do.

Pirate cut off all the meat from the smoked shoulder I cooked yesterday. Into the freezer for sandwiches down the line.

After the surveys, into the kitchen to clean the that mess up.


----------



## skilletlicker

Parboiling carrots for whatever they might go into in the next couple days.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a batch of 15-bean soup with a ham bone, salt pork, veggies and a chipotle pepper simmering away in the slow cooker for DH's lunches this week. I also have a pot of posole verde simmering in the Dutch oven on the stove. Getting ready to make a quick trip to the grocery store while they cook.


----------



## Katie H

Just came in from the studio where I nearly finished the fabric part of a sun shade for our breezeway area of the front of the house.

I made a 10-foot wide one for the back porch that we installed yesterday.  It's going to make a BIG difference in knocking the afternoon sun off our sitting area.

Had some of the special fabric left, just enough for the front, so decided to use it up there.

I'd install it but I don't have all the hardware I need.  That'll have to wait until I shop on Tuesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek has decided he wants the deck screened in.  After looking at kits I decided to put the idea on the back burner(over $4000 for materials, who knows on labor).  Was meandering through the Menard's site...LIGHT BULB! Heavy Duty wooden screen doors are inexpensive...15 of them, hinged right I can accordion them back when not needed.  I got the hinges, $135 minus the rebate of $135 = free and the cost of a stamp.  I'll get the doors 3 at a time when they have the 11% rebate.  Voila! a screen door porch and I can paint them wacky colors.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1... Inventive and I'll bet they will do the job and look cool...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds like Shreck is feeling better. 

 Very creative idea with the screen doors.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, *PF*, that sounds awesome! You will have to post pictures, even three at a time!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek has decided he wants the deck screened in...


He couldn't decide that this past spring, so you guys could have used it all summer?  I know, I know, you both were a little busy with other things...

Love your idea of the screen doors, and the wacky colors. Maybe an ombre style? or a rainbow effect?


----------



## blissful

cooking up a batch of pear sauce, like apple sauce but with pears (and more to do tomorrow). Weighing out some garlic labeled by type, in net bags for a buyer. Trying to decide how many garlic we will plant this fall. Nursing some wasp stings from yesterday and trying with all my might to kill and not stun or maim them when they come inside the house because I don't want to suffer more stings.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek has decided he wants the deck screened in.  After looking at kits I decided to put the idea on the back burner(over $4000 for materials, who knows on labor).  Was meandering through the Menard's site...LIGHT BULB! Heavy Duty wooden screen doors are inexpensive...15 of them, hinged right I can accordion them back when not needed.  I got the hinges, $135 minus the rebate of $135 = free and the cost of a stamp.  I'll get the doors 3 at a time when they have the 11% rebate.  Voila! a screen door porch and I can paint them wacky colors.



It might be easier to screen in Shrek!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sitting here so happy. My DIL came over and fixed my cell phone so my grandson in The Netherlands can text me. From Paris he went to Netherland and opened his own Coffee Shop. He roast the coffee beans and does everything himself. We are so proud of him. It is not easy for an American to open his own business over there.


----------



## Just Cooking

That's pretty great, JoAnn....    

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just Cooking said:


> That's pretty great, JoAnn....
> 
> Ross



Yes, we are so happy for him. It's just hard having him so far away.


----------



## TATTRAT

Nothing exciting... Walked to my local, hoping to see folks, I'm the only one here besides the bar keeper.


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sitting here so happy. My DIL came over and fixed my cell phone so my grandson in The Netherlands can text me. From Paris he went to Netherland and opened his own Coffee Shop. He roast the coffee beans and does everything himself. We are so proud of him. It is not easy for an American to open his own business over there.



Wonderful news, JoAnn! Looking forward to hearing more about your grandson's new business.  Glad you're now able to keep up with him via texts.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ugh....I think I'm going to have to take my laptop in for a 'tune-up', and I'm hoping that it's a minor fix.  The fan starts running after just a minute or two and it seems like it's working harder than it should be, and taking longer to load pages.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got my last load of clothes into the dryer.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finalizing plans with Dad to get the bathroom repair in my house started tomorrow and help him with replacing the sub-floor in the bathroom in his house.  Mom will take Shrek to radiation and we will get grubby.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finalizing plans with Dad to get the bathroom repair in my house started tomorrow...and we will get grubby.


Tee Hee! "Get Grubby". Fun times, *PF*!


****************************

 My baseball season is over!  I wasn't ready for it to end this soon, especially since last year's outcome!  I think I need to start (and finish?) one of these:


----------



## LPBeier

I have been going through dozens and dozens of profiles of rescue dogs in search of the "right one". Some of the stories are so sad I couldn't bear to have the dog because I would always be remembering where it came from. But there are also those that just call at you from the other side of the screen "pick me, pick me!"

We will be having a Skype interview next week which will be a talk with us and a walk through our place...which means the next thing I will be doing (besides a cake order for Saturday) is finding help to deal with the boxes that are still hanging around from our move. It isn't that bad but more than I can handle myself. TB will be hanging pictures, installing my pull-outs in two kitchen cupboards for my bowls and pots & pans, and assembling the last of the pantries we got. We just want the floors and stuff free of clutter.

And dear friends, I will take care not to do too much...which is why I said I have to find help.


----------



## Chef Munky

Were thismuchcloser to to fleeing out of this state.

I've been cleaning and sorting out the garage.Had my sons make a dump run yesterday.2 actually.1,700Lbs in total.Most of it was my hobby supplies that I couldn't find a home for.

Now I don't know if I even want to move.Women can be fickle.

Today it's packing things up to give to Good Will.


----------



## Addie

Avoiding doing the sixteen surveys waiting for me. So I thought I would share the following with all of you. 

https://www.facebook.com/aerrie.foggway/posts/862856830543482

My granddaughter sent it to me.


----------



## Cheryl J

*LP* , you'll find the perfect new furbaby match. Glad to hear you're getting everything settled in your new home, while taking it easy.
-----------------------------------
*Munky*...on the other hand, wow! No wonder we haven't heard from you much, you're the super organizer!  Wishing you and your family the best for a wonderful future in a new state.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, don't overdo! The last thing we need it to hear that you went ahead and got yourself sick. Take a break every once in a while, pour a cup of coffee (or an adult beverage), and stop by and spend a little time with your DC friends.



Addie said:


> ...I thought I would share the following with all of you.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/aerrie.foggway/posts/862856830543482
> 
> My granddaughter sent it to me.


I don't know about anyone else, but whenever you put up a Facebook link all it does is send me to the top of my own newsfeed. I'm pretty sure your granddaughter doesn't know what my friend Kristen is up to. Well, that was tonight's lead story. Sometimes it's photos from Goober, and I doubt she's friends with Goober.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got back from our weekly Wal-Mart run, stopped at Wendy's for lunch.

Thanking the good Lord that no prisoners escaped last night, but sad that  prisonh workers were killed.


----------



## Andy M.

Just got back from delivering SO's daughter to the airport for her return home in FL.


----------



## LPBeier

Well, we think we may have our furbaby. We are just waiting for confirmation from the rescue society. We still have to have the skype interview but the dog is coming from Mexico on October 21st and is ours pending the interview. They have accepted our application so the interview is just to actually "meet" us and see where the pup will be. That will include TB actually taking the route down the elevator and across the street to the dog park, skyping on his cell phone!  

So, while cakes are in the oven, I am unpacking or organizing. I will be tired after cake delivery tomorrow, but it will be a very good kind of tired.


----------



## Cheryl J

Great news about the new furbaby adoption, LP!  

---------------------------------------

I'm making up a batch of Vanishing Oatmeal Cookies. LOVE those! I'll keep some for here at home, the rest for my neighbors.  Kicked it up a little notch by subbing dried cranberries for part of the raisins, and adding some chopped pecans. Smells good in here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, how are those bathroom repairs coming? Or should I not be asking? 

I can't wait for you to let us know how things work out with the new furbaby, *LP*. Pictures would be nice, too. 

****************

So, what am I doing? Well, it's pretty apparent that I'm online.  I've been sitting out in the sun room, taking advantage of what will be one of the last warm nights before the room is off limits except for sunny days. We've had a gentle rain for the last hour. Listening to it hitting the roof is so nice and relaxing. *sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, how are those bathroom repairs coming? Or should I not be asking?



Fine, Dad and I got the drywall up.  Now I have to tape it, mud it and paint it.  Trying to decide on an accent wall color.  Going glossy white for the most part for the light.  Shrek informed me he does not like the pumpkin orange walls.  He chose a shower curtain with a tree and yellow flowers...so green, yellow, brown...


----------



## Farmer Jon

I canned 6 quarts of pork and another 6 quarts of chickens stock. Worked out pretty good. Started the stock first and by the time the pork was done processing and the pressure canner cooled down enough to open it the stock was about done. Then I decided to put some hamburger jerky in the dehydrator.


----------



## medtran49

I just got done making a small batch of sauerkraut to use in the strudel JanetH posted in the recent Octoberfest thread.  It only takes 4 or so days to ferment because it's such a small amount, you can make as little as a quart.  A big plus for me is that it's not as strong tasting as the commercial stuff.


----------



## taxlady

medtran49 said:


> I just got done making a small batch of sauerkraut to use in the strudel JanetH posted in the recent Octoberfest thread.  It only takes 4 or so days to ferment because it's such a small amount, you can make as little as a quart.  A big plus for me is that it's not as strong tasting as the commercial stuff.


Is that a special sauerkraut recipe? Or is it just fast because it's a small amount?


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> I can't wait for you to let us know how things work out with the new furbaby, *LP*. Pictures would be nice, too.



As you wish! 

Her name is Cupcake (we decided to stay with that) and she is 4 months old. We are awaiting the formal green light but we are basically approved. She should arrive in Seattle from Peurto Vallarta on the 24th or 25th. We will drive down there to pick her up.


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> As you wish!
> 
> Her name is Cupcake (we decided to stay with that) and she is 4 months old. We are awaiting the formal green light but we are basically approved. She should arrive in Seattle from Peurto Vallarta on the 24th or 25th. We will drive down there to pick her up.



She's adorable LP.
Does Monkey know your home has a cute little cupcake on the way?


----------



## Chef Munky

First one up today.Everyone is sleeping in.They stayed up took shifts to help Mr Munky smoke up a brisket in his new smoker all night Saturday and Sunday.

Now I'm waiting for the knock at the door from the crazy lady next door.
We've been told before the smoke from our small fire pit disturbs them.These guys had that smoker going all week.
I smiled every time that door opened.The smoke blew right over their roof.

I did ask first thing yesterday if she tossed a Tri tip over the fence at him?
Like she once did to me.I'm a little head shy when I bbq now.
That wasn't cool.She wisely didn't.

That was our weekend.I slept in and did nothing all day.
Nice to have a break like that.I certainly needed it.


----------



## medtran49

taxlady said:


> Is that a special sauerkraut recipe? Or is it just fast because it's a small amount?



I think it's the amount, just ferments faster for some reason.  It's 1-1/2 Tblsp salt to a head of cabbage, with 1 tsp caraway seeds if you want.  Never multiplied it up to see if that's same ratio in a large batch.

How To Make Homemade Sauerkraut in a Mason Jar | Kitchn


----------



## Just Cooking

LPBeier said:


> As you wish!
> 
> Her name is Cupcake (we decided to stay with that) and she is 4 months old. We are awaiting the formal green light but we are basically approved. She should arrive in Seattle from Peurto Vallarta on the 24th or 25th. We will drive down there to pick her up.


Gorgeous puppy... I know you will love her...  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> She's adorable LP.
> Does Monkey know your home has a cute little cupcake on the way?



Yes, she has said if she doesn't like her she is moving in with Auntie Munky!


----------



## LPBeier

Just Cooking said:


> Gorgeous puppy... I know you will love her...
> 
> Ross


Thanks, Ross! And we already do!


----------



## taxlady

medtran49 said:


> I think it's the amount, just ferments faster for some reason.  It's 1-1/2 Tblsp salt to a head of cabbage, with 1 tsp caraway seeds if you want.  Never multiplied it up to see if that's same ratio in a large batch.
> 
> How To Make Homemade Sauerkraut in a Mason Jar | Kitchn


That looks like the instructions a friend (a professionally trained chef) gave me. He gave me the ratio: add salt at the rate of 2% of the weight of the shredded cabbage. I have a kitchen scale, so by weight works well for me.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> First one up today.Everyone is sleeping in.They stayed up took shifts to help Mr Munky smoke up a brisket in his new smoker all night Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> Now I'm waiting for the knock at the door from the crazy lady next door.
> We've been told before the smoke from our small fire pit disturbs them.These guys had that smoker going all week.
> I smiled every time that door opened.The smoke blew right over their roof.
> 
> *I did ask first thing yesterday if she tossed a Tri tip over the fence at him?
> *Like she once did to me.I'm a little head shy when I bbq now.
> That wasn't cool.She wisely didn't.
> 
> That was our weekend.I slept in and did nothing all day.
> Nice to have a break like that.I certainly needed it.



Now that is funny!!! I hope you picked it up, washed it off and BBQ'd it. 

The day before yesterday was to clean this apartment from top to bottom. So yesterday was a sleep and vegetate most of the day. Right through my 3 p.m. appointment at the vascular lab. The second one I missed. So I called today and they had an opening tomorrow. If I have to stay up all night, I AM NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE! Missing two is enough. Time to get my act together. I canceled my appt. with the a.m. foot doctor just to make sure I have plenty of time to get ready. The foot doctor was just for nail clipping. I can do that myself.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Now that is funny!!! I hope you picked it up, washed it off and BBQ'd it.
> 
> The day before yesterday was to clean this apartment from top to bottom. So yesterday was a sleep and vegetate most of the day. Right through my 3 p.m. appointment at the vascular lab. The second one I missed. So I called today and they had an opening tomorrow. If I have to stay up all night, I AM NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE! Missing two is enough. Time to get my act together. I canceled my appt. with the a.m. foot doctor just to make sure I have plenty of time to get ready. The foot doctor was just for nail clipping. I can do that myself.



It wasn't so funny at the time.

The Tri Tip was already packaged.She had just gotten home from grocery shopping.Noticed that I had the Q going.Not saying so much as a hello first.That puny thing was laying on my lawn."Since your already cooking, cook this up for my husband.I don't eat meat"
That was the only reason why I didn't spiral that sucker like a football back over then fence with a quick "KMA! comment" I felt bad for him.

My husband said if it was him he would have burned the c... out of it and tell her "That's how we like ours!

Missing your vascular appmt wasn't good Addie.
Your apartment can wait.
Preventative problems can't.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> Now that is funny!!! I hope you picked it up, washed it off and BBQ'd it.
> 
> The day before yesterday was to clean this apartment from top to bottom. So yesterday was a sleep and vegetate most of the day. Right through my 3 p.m. appointment at the vascular lab. The second one I missed. So I called today and they had an opening tomorrow. If I have to stay up all night, I AM NOT GOING TO MISS THIS ONE! Missing two is enough. Time to get my act together. I canceled my appt. with the a.m. foot doctor just to make sure I have plenty of time to get ready. The foot doctor was just for nail clipping. I can do that myself.



Hope you make your appointment today.  Are you having an ultrasound done on your legs?  Mom has to have one done on her neck on 11/14.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Hope you make your appointment today.  Are you having an ultrasound done on your legs?  Mom has to have one done on her neck on 11/14.



I had the one on the neck a number of years ago. I have one side that is 3/4 blocked. 
Today was with the cuffs on arms, legs and ankles. But I have three open sores on one ankle to they did the big toe instead. My blood pressure on my arm reading was way over what it usually is. And I was totally relaxed.


----------



## Andy M.

SO, GD and I went pumpkin and apple picking yesterday. GD wanted to experience a New England Fall activity.  She was disappointed the pumpkins weren't still on the vine for her to pick like the apples on the trees but adapted and had a wonderful time.  Of course we had to stop for apple cider donuts at one of the farms.

GD requested an apple pie from some of the apples we picked.  Not sure when to do it as she is flying or away tonight and Friday thru Sunday evening.


----------



## Addie

Eating three soft boiled eggs and a half piece of toast. I am not hungry, just trying to keep my weight where it is at. 105 lbs. At my age and with my health problems, I simply do not have a big appetite and I am not as active as I once was. I love to cook. I just don't want to eat. But I am trying. 

Many moons ago I would get up in the morning, make breakfast, pack lunches, make the beds, put on a load of laundry and then head for the kitchen. I always tried to have something for the kids to snack on after school. And I also made something for supper dessert. I miss that. 

Today, Pirate does most of the cooking, making sure I eat at least once a day, and I just sit watching TV or go for a walk with Teddy. A lot of times I sit at the computer doing surveys making extra money. I would love to go back to many moons ago.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> I had the one on the neck a number of years ago. I have one side that is 3/4 blocked.
> Today was with the cuffs on arms, legs and ankles. But I have three open sores on one ankle to they did the big toe instead. My blood pressure on my arm reading was way over what it usually is. And I was totally relaxed.



When do you find out the results, or did they tell you the results right after the testing was done?  Mom had a carotid endarectomy done on her left side in 2009, and they keep a good eye on both of the carotid arteries because of that.  They haven't mentioned doing the other side yet, so I take that as a good thing.  Hope they figure out what's going on with your blood pressure.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> When do you find out the results, or did they tell you the results right after the testing was done?  Mom had a carotid endarectomy done on her left side in 2009, and they keep a good eye on both of the carotid arteries because of that.  They haven't mentioned doing the other side yet, so I take that as a good thing.  Hope they figure out what's going on with your blood pressure.



We have a computer program called "My Chart." Within 48 hours all tests results are posted on it for me to check out. The chart is maintained by the hospital. I also have one for Winthrop. They do my blood work and other tests that the hospital doesn't do. And they give me any and al shots I may need. They show up on the chart also. Between the two charts all my medical history is available to me. Even my stays in the hospital. Including Doctors and nurses notes. I love the system. It keeps track of all my appointments with my different doctors and their specialty. I get a notice in my Email the day before just in case I forgot about it or haven't checked My Chart.


----------



## roadfix

Building a simple mouse trap here at work.    A rat has been chewing at my bags of cereal and trail mix which I keep here at my desk.


----------



## Aunt Bea

roadfix said:


> Building a simple mouse trap here at work.    A rat has been chewing at my bags of cereal and trail mix which I keep here at my desk.



I would let the rat have the cereal and the desk, they would be scraping me off of the ceiling!!!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> We have a computer program called "My Chart." Within 48 hours all tests results are posted on it for me to check out. The chart is maintained by the hospital. I also have one for Winthrop. They do my blood work and other tests that the hospital doesn't do. And they give me any and al shots I may need. They show up on the chart also. Between the two charts all my medical history is available to me. Even my stays in the hospital. Including Doctors and nurses notes. I love the system. It keeps track of all my appointments with my different doctors and their specialty. I get a notice in my Email the day before just in case I forgot about it or haven't checked My Chart.



My mom has My chart for her Dr's also but something called e-Chart for the hospital.  I have her entire hospital chart from when she was in the hospital in Norfolk for the aneurysm.  Mom still likes to go to the Dr for the results to be explained to her after tests, though.


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> My mom has My chart for her Dr's also but something called e-Chart for the hospital.  I have her entire hospital chart from when she was in the hospital in Norfolk for the aneurysm.  Mom still likes to go to the Dr for the results to be explained to her after tests, though.



The average person needs some medical education or have a very high IQ to understand medical procedures and the language. It can be confusion to some folks. 

I still haven't received the results of my Cat Scan. It was done when I was in the middle of a really bad chest cold. So I if I am not mistaken, my lungs must have looked like I had walking pneumonia. That was two weeks ago and I was so sick. I still am at the tail end of this cold.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky!*  I'm surprised that you or Mr. Munky haven't tossed your crazy neighbor on the grill by now.  I think you need a bigger grill...



LPBeier said:


> As you wish!
> 
> Her name is Cupcake (we decided to stay with that) and she is 4 months old...


She is absolutely adorable, *LP*!  I'm so sorry it took me so long to post, but I kinda forgot about it because of all the posts that followed her photo - which looks like all personality.

Speaking of posts, I started another thread called *The Sick Room* for us to gather and share our aches and pains. We're all getting older, achier, and crabbier. Well, I qualify for item #3. Anyway, I'm hoping that rather than complaining in multiple threads, we can have one "room" we can hang out in talking about our aches and pains. This way we can keep other threads more on topic rather than turning them all into "Petty Vents" threads.  As if we stay on topic around here. 

With a little luck, maybe the Sick Room visitors will share some of our old magazines to read while we're hanging around.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Addie said:


> The average person needs some medical education or have a very high IQ to understand medical procedures and the language. It can be confusion to some folks.
> 
> I still haven't received the results of my Cat Scan. It was done when I was in the middle of a really bad chest cold. So I if I am not mistaken, my lungs must have looked like I had walking pneumonia. That was two weeks ago and I was so sick. I still am at the tail end of this cold.



I totally understand that, Addie.  Hope the results turn out good.  Colds seem to hag on longer as you get older.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am enjoying a sense of accomplishment. In addition to three loads of laundry (blankets and quilts - season change means bed covering change), I got a small batch of lemons preserving (only three Meyer lemons), got the last batch of pickles brining (only 9 cucumbers), and made a yummy supper - with enough soup left over for tomorrow night. Now I'm getting my alcohol rubdown (inside-out) and nibbling on a piece of bagel. All in all, a pretty good day.


----------



## LPBeier

I am never ever moving again! 

I am looking for my passport so I can go with TB on Friday to pick up our puppy at the Seattle airport.

I had surgery just before we moved and the office was, of course, one of the rooms I didn't get done before. TB's co-worker packed it and we haven't a clue where anything is as she just marked all the boxes "office" no matter what was in them. I am a crafter, TB is a techno geek so there are a LOT of things in our office!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no, *LP*! Nothing like a scavenger hunt when you have other things to do. I hope you find it sooner rather than later.


----------



## Kayelle

Hope you find your passport LP! 

This wouldn't work for you, but I keep my passport in the handbag I use exclusively for airline travel. I made the mistake of packing that handbag in our luggage once when we were being transported from the overnight hotel to a cruise ship. What a mess that was!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, *CG and Kayelle*!
Yes, I did find it in the fourth place we looked. The upside is that means four more boxes have been emptied and most of the contents have new homes.

So, I can go across to get our new fur-baby and also with one of my new friends to do some shopping once in a while.

Now I am resting up as we are going to Costco tonight - for dinner with TB's brother and our niece, and for a few items, we need to pick up. It has become our regular Monday thing now that we live close to family and it is nice that our niece is in town so we can catch up with her.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm trying to figure out what to do with the rest of the day. I made the second of two visits to the Social Security office in one week this morning. They took out the lawyer's fee and say they gave it to her already. She says she didn't receive it. Problem is, what they withheld and gave to her is more than I signed for in the contract, so I am now owed almost $2000 by the lawyer. I'm wondering how long this game of you-got-the-money-no-I-didn't is going to play on.

But it's nice to think that for once, a lawyer owes me money instead of the other way around.


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad you found it, LP!  

RR....I hope that mess gets straightened out soon. 

I'm ignoring Tyler right now - he got in trouble at school today for talking out of turn (continuing to interrupt his teacher), and now he's got an attitude.


----------



## caseydog

I just got a text message from the County that I won't be needed for Jury Duty tomorrow. Woohoo!

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

I've never gotten a text - usually I have to call the night before to see if my number came up for the next morning.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> I've never gotten a text - usually I have to call the night before to see if my number came up for the next morning.



Our county has a pretty nice system. You can do all your "paperwork" online, and the evening before scheduled Jury Duty, you can log on or call an automated system to find out your status, or, when you register online the first time, you can opt to receive text notification of whether or not you need to appear. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> Our county has a pretty nice system. You can do all your "paperwork" online, and the evening before scheduled Jury Duty, you can log on or call an automated system to find out your status, or, when you register online the first time, you can opt to receive text notification of whether or not you need to appear.
> 
> CD



Our county has an option I like.  Not too long ago I got a jury duty notice.  They listed reasons why I could opt out.  One was my age, so I jumped on it.  No more JD for me.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Our county has an option I like.  Not too long ago I got a jury duty notice.  They listed reasons why I could opt out.  One was my age, so I jumped on it.  No more JD for me.



Meee too Andy.  I've served more times than I can count through the years, and I've retired.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm not *quite* at the opt out age yet, but last year I got a jury summons and I checked "yes" when it said "do you have any family members in local law enforcement?" (my son-in-law). I thought I'd be disqualified for that but for the first time, my number came up anyway. I was actually kind of hoping to be selected to sit on a jury for the first time ever.   

I'm in a fairly small one-judge town, the courthouse is only a mile away, and the judge's wife has been my best friend for 20 years.  I went the next morning, thinking the odds were slim that my name would be called in that random bingo-type basket of 60 or so names.  Well it was, my name was the very last one called and I had to sit there and answer questions from not only my friend the judge who was just doing his job, but the defense attorney for the accused, who happened to be the one who represented my ex-husband 25 years ago in our divorce.  Holy cow, needless to say I was disqualified.


----------



## buckytom

I've had to serve Grand Jury once, but I've gotten out of every other jury duty by stating that I work for CBS News. No one, not the prosecutor or defense attorneys, like people who follow current events.


----------



## caseydog

I got out of jury duty one time with a note from a doctor saying I was going through daily radiation treatment for cancer. Extreme measures, but I think it was worth it. 

My last jury duty call, I got picked for a panel of about 100 people. It took two full days to whittle it down to a jury and back up jurors. I got dismissed at the last minute. 

After I was dismissed, I was able to do some Googling. It turned out the accused was a serial rapist. 

He was found guilty. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I have to say it. It's not been a hardship so I've never tried to get out of jury duty. Most everyone can do that, one way or another. The truth is somebody has to do it and I've been happy to serve as   an American citizen. Now, at my age I've paid my dues.


----------



## Cheryl J

Last year was the closest I ever came to actually being seated on a jury, since it was the only time my number ever came up. I would have gladly served. 

It was interesting to at least go through the preliminary voir dire process, and see first hand how it works.


----------



## LPBeier

I am one of those strange folks who would love to be picked for jury duty but have never been called. My Mom served in a local case regarding a murder. The jury was sequestered for almost 10 days with a verdict of guilty on all counts. I was a teenager and was so jealous.

I said I was strange.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I don't have time for jury duty,  although I've always been curious what it would be like to serve.  

We just got back earlier tonight from Jr and his GF/ and now most happily, our new Daughter's wedding this weekend.  She is the nicest woman and is a perfect partner for Jr.  

While they don't live that far away,   I don't drive and Dx doesn't have good night vision for driving, we stayed at a nearby motel.  Indoor swimming pool.  Did I get to check that out?  Anytime?  NO, no frivolity for me.  

What was the last thing we did before coming home today?  Dx goes, the grands are napping, how about we rake the back yard leaves while the parents are out running post celebration errands this afternoon.  Uh,ok, I guess.  And since this isn't/ wasn't abut me or us,  that's what we did.  Then when the 2 kids woke up we took foto's while tossing them into piles of leaves.  (Screams and laughter caught on video too.) And the parents have one less something to tackle soon too. I think I'll just call this partly  a working vacation, as much as it was a very joyous party weekend.


----------



## Addie

I got called once. It was for Springfield. Now Springfield is located in the western part of the state. At least an hour's drive by car. I call the number on my notification and asked them if the T had a bus that went by there. Can I catch the bus in front of my house? The man asked me a few more questions and then tells me, "Lady, tear up the notification. I have already crossed your name of the list for this trial and all future trials, no matter where they are taking  place. You will never get another notice for jury duty." 

I did get called again years later. I brought the notice to Winthrop and they gave me a for letter stating medical issue. Then I turned 70 and do not have to serve. 

Having worked in a law office, I know what is involved in serving on a jury. In this state, the rule is "one trial, one day." HA! It never turns out to be one day. It is the luck of the draw. And at that time you got paid the grand sum of $7.00 a day.


----------



## medtran49

I've served on 2, 1 a criminal case and the other a civil case, and was picked for a 3rd criminal case, but after we all drove into the city, went thru the hassle of parking and getting into the courthouse, etc., we were informed the defendant took a plea.  I've also not been picked for 3, 1 more than likely because I had a prescription for a strong narcotic at the time because of an injury and that's what the charge was about, i.e.not having 1 but having the drug, the second because a family member had been involved in a similar situation, and the third because I was at the tail end of the pickings for that pool and you could tell the attorneys had their picks because they just sort of went through the motions with the last 5 or 6 of us when they were asking their questions.

I don't mind serving on a jury, but I do mind having to drive downtown in the traffic, dealing with the hassle of parking at the courthouse and getting into the courthouse.


----------



## Just Cooking

I've never minded serving on a jury but, our court is too far away, considering commute traffic, so I have opted out using the age thingy..

Its amazing how often I use the age card.. It works when I have to interact with just about any business..

"I'm late 70's and not too well"... "I understand sir and will do all I can to take care of your problem"...  I love that stuff...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

My sister served on a murder trial. It lasted for more than two weeks. Guilty. The next time she got called it was for a wrongful death. Drunk driver vs dead pedestrian. The next time she was called it was for a drunk driver again. Only this time she got dismissed immediately when she stated that she had just buried her son only two months ago due to a drunk driver. 

Then she was in the hospital at the time. She called from the hospital and the person who answered asked her how long she was going to be in there and what was her medical problem. All she would tell the other person was that she was waiting to go up to surgery. The other person kept asking about her medical condition. Finally my sister asked to speak to her supervisor. Her supervisor came on and in less than ten seconds, the problem was solved. No jury duty that time. Or ever again.


----------



## rodentraiser

I was called up for jury duty last year. Wouldn't you know, the trial was the same day as my disability hearing - the one that took two years to get and for which you need to provide a good reason not to attend.

So I called, explained the problem, and was excused immediately. If I hadn't been, I was just going to let the judges duke it out over who got me that day.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sad that I've never been called for jury duty and now that I'm disabled, I can't do it. I've always been fascinated by the law. Oh well, can't have everything.


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a pot of lasagna sauce simmering on the stove. We're leaving Thursday to spend several days at my in-laws in Michigan and we make dozens of freezer meals for my FIL while we're there (my MIL is in a nursing home). I'll save some here for DH's birthday lasagna dinner in November and freeze some to take with us. My plan is to make a pasta and veggie dish and stuffed cabbage rolls with the sauce we bring with us.


----------



## Cheryl J

Seems like you were just there, *GG*...cooking, portioning, and stocking the in-laws freezer!  Time sure does fly. Have a good time and be safe in your travels. I hope the folks are doing as well as can be expected.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Seems like you were just there, *GG*...cooking, portioning, and stocking the in-laws freezer!  Time sure does fly. Have a good time and be safe in your travels. I hope the folks are doing as well as can be expected.  [emoji2]


We try to go 3-4 times a year. We haven't been since last spring because DH did an internship at a local shipyard in August, which is when we usually go.

I'm hoping there's some fall color left, and that we'll have time to go to an apple orchard for cider and doughnuts


----------



## LPBeier

We started puppy-fying the place today. I put the cat's food dishes back up on her scratching post. She was quite indignant about it, too. She liked having Violet's spot by the kitchen but we don't want the puppy eating cat food and it is easier just to put things back the way they were.

Monkey was also put out because we washed the covers on all the pet beds. They are all put back together, but I guess she is missing Violet's smell. She is sleeping in one of "her" cardboard boxes right now instead of a comfy clean bed.

I am also trying to make some semblance of order in the kitchen. TB finally got my pull-out shelves installed to make getting things like bowls and pots out of the bottom shelves easier for me. Only one got installed because the other is too small. We need to take it back and get the correct one, but that won't be happening this week. 

I emptied out the freezer because we are moving it out of the kitchen (yay!) into the storage room once the power has been moved for it (his brother is an electrician and is doing it on Saturday).

In all it has been a productive day and I am hoping to get a good sleep. After all, only 3 more sleeps until a puppy takes over!


----------



## Kayelle

> *We started puppy-fying*


 
I need to read more carefully....

What fun preparing for a new fur baby LP!


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> I need to read more carefully....
> 
> What fun preparing for a new fur baby LP!



To be honest, Kay, when I say the quote in your post I saw an "r" in there.


----------



## CarolPa

LPBeier said:


> To be honest, Kay, when I say the quote in your post I saw an "r" in there.




I saw the "r" in both posts!!  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> To be honest, Kay, when I say the quote in your post I saw an "r" in there.


I saw it, too, and I had just read an article in my local newspaper about a local fish called puppy drum, so I had to read it a few times!


----------



## buckytom

Deep fried hot dogs, anyone?


----------



## Cheryl J

Did the double take on puppy-fying, too!  I knew what you meant LP, but it was still funny. I know you're not going to fry puppies.  

Hope Monkey and the kitties welcome the newbie sooner than later! Looking forward to more info and pics about the newest furry family member.


----------



## roadfix

I'm about to get another haircut.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> I'm about to get another haircut.



You should get them all cut at the same time.  Saves a lot of time.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> You should get them all cut at the same time.  Saves a lot of time.


I usually have them done all at once.   This one's just a touch up so I can keep looking fantastic.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I guess we all go to different places. I didn't see any of you people when I was getting my hair trimmed today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I guess we all go to different places. I didn't see any of you people when I was getting my hair trimmed today.



I get mine done at 2 Dirty Blondz in Lingle, WY.


----------



## caseydog

I'm entering another classic car auction season. From now until christmas, I'll be doing a lot of traveling. I am flying home from Seattle now. 

I did an all-day photoshoot yesterday. It was cold and windy, but the cars were nice, and the scenery was easy to work in. 

For anyone interested, here are a few shots from yesterday. A Corvette, a Caddy, and a Packard.

CD

.


----------



## Cheryl J

Those are some beauties, Casey.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting ready to launch sometime Saturday afternoon. Got the car all cleaned on the inside (smells fresh, like Murphy's Oil Soap  ), packed up all of the snack foods except for the sandwiches. Those will be assembled right before we leave and packed into the cooler, along with veggies, and cheese sticks. Laundry is all washed and dried. I have my stuff lined up and will pack my luggage before I shower and sleep. I'm pretty sure I won't be seeing the sun come up before I lay down...


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> ...For anyone interested, here are a few shots from yesterday. A Corvette, a Caddy, and a Packard.
> 
> CD
> 
> .



Great photos, CD.  I'm a fan of antique/classic cars.  The father of my buddy in college was a collector.  My friend and I drove their '54 Packard convertible to school on occasion. Black with red leather interior.  Fantastic!


----------



## Andy M.

SO is off on a road trip to FL with her sister.  They're driving DS's car to FL where DS and BIL are moving.  They'll drive over three days and spend the rest of the week there for R&R before flying home.  

GD and I are left behind until she gets a flight, then I'll be on my own.

I bought a rack of lamb for one of my dinners but can't do that until after Monday when I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy.  We'll have dinner tonight then the "cleanse" begins.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here eating some popcorn I made. Just a small bowl. Saturday afternoon, my apartment is clean, nothing to do. Maybe work on some of my sewing later on. 

The nurse just left. Right now I am waiting for the pain to subside. She accidently put her finger right into the wound. I have never felt so much love for Lidocaine!


----------



## GotGarlic

We just got back from shopping and I'm exhausted. We started at the farmers market - no eggs available today, but I did get some fresh corn on the cob and green beans.

Then we went to the new outlet mall in Norfolk. DH and I both got two pairs of shoes at Skechers - I love the foam bottoms and one of my pair is slip-ons that look like sneakers. They're very comfortable.

Then we went to the international grocery store nearby. Just got a few things there and my feet were killing me, so we had to leave. May have been a bit over-ambitious today. Resting now while DH watches a ball game. No idea what kind of ball [emoji38]


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for Mom to get up and listening to "Meet the Press" - it's their 70th anniversary episode today.


----------



## Just Cooking

I hope this isn't TMI...  

There are life changes afoot in my household..

I, personally, have been priced out of living in my very expensive home town. Jeannie and I are natives of Monterey Bay.
I need to go back to Missouri, where my daughter lives. Jeannie needs to stay in her home town, where she has family. Jeannie can well afford to live on her own, I live on SS..
We will make life changes in December. 

There is absolutely no animosity in our deciding to make these changes. Its a common sense decision in both our minds. We are 78, we have had a very nice, comfortable marriage and moving on will not cause either trauma nor drama for either of us. My daughter and Jeannie's 3 children totally understand and are supportive.

I bring this up only because cooking and baking will not be taking a lot of my time until after the new year. I take great pleasure in DC and want that to continue. If I'm not participating as much as normal (for me) over the next 2 months, its because I'm busy doing busy stuff and working on the next chapter in my life..

Ross...


----------



## Addie

Wow Ross, that is a major move for you. But I understand. I was in a wheelchair and living on the second floor. 

When I had to leave my own apartment in another town close to Eastie, I moved in my daughter's home in the basement apartment. Immediately she placed my name on the list for elderly housing here where I am now. Fortunately she knew a politician (a very close school time friend) and my name went to the top on the list. And here I have been for the past ten years. 

Like you I am on only SS. And my rent is only one-third of my income. 

Good luck with the next adventure in your life. At least you will be with family.


----------



## blissful

Just Cooking said:


> I hope this isn't TMI...
> 
> There are life changes afoot in my household..
> 
> I, personally, have been priced out of living in my very expensive home town. Jeannie and I are natives of Monterey Bay.
> I need to go back to Missouri, where my daughter lives. Jeannie needs to stay in her home town, where she has family. Jeannie can well afford to live on her own, I live on SS..
> We will make life changes in December.
> 
> There is absolutely no animosity in our deciding to make these changes. Its a common sense decision in both our minds. We are 78, we have had a very nice, comfortable marriage and moving on will not cause either trauma nor drama for either of us. My daughter and Jeannie's 3 children totally understand and are supportive.
> 
> I bring this up only because cooking and baking will not be taking a lot of my time until after the new year. I take great pleasure in DC and want that to continue. If I'm not participating as much as normal (for me) over the next 2 months, its because I'm busy doing busy stuff and working on the next chapter in my life..
> 
> Ross...



I'm glad to hear you are both in agreement, though still, some of the most stressful things in life, are separating from a loved one, and moving. Since you both are doing both, it must be a little heart wrenching. I wish you both the best. Be gentle with yourselves.


----------



## Kayelle

I echo Bliss. 
If both of you really want this, it's understandable Ross. As an older couple ourselves, we can't help but hope that somehow the two of you could find another solution and stay together. Know that you have friends here who are wanting to help in any way possible.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ross, since you and your dear Jeannie are dealing with this situation so pragmatically, I'll deal with feeling sadness for the two of you. I suppose you could be all modern and cool and say you are "uncoupling". No matter what you call your  circumstances, know that you have friends here that will offer a shoulder to lean on if you need it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I agree with CG, I'll be sad for you guys with her.
I glad that you shared this with the class, but I'm
always a little sad when I hear of any one "uncoupling".
I hope too Ross that you will visit as often as you can
if just for the camaraderie of DC.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending up good thoughts for an easy of a transition that this can be, Ross.  Glad to hear you have family support.  Check in when you can, and know that we are here for you.


----------



## caseydog

I've spend a lot of time on Monterey Peninsula. That is going to be hard to leave, especially for Missouri. Best wishes to you, friend. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Sending up good thoughts for an easy of a transition that this can be, Ross.  Glad to hear you have family support.  Check in when you can, and know that we are here for you.


+1. Take care, Ross. We'll be here when you're ready.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*SIGH*

See you in a few days, tinlizzy!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Sending up good thoughts for an easy of a transition that this can be, Ross.  Glad to hear you have family support.  Check in when you can, and know that we are here for you.


+2


GotGarlic said:


> +1. Take care, Ross. We'll be here when you're ready.


+1


----------



## taxlady

I'm doing online genealogy research. This Saturday and Sunday (Swedish time, GMT+1) ArkivDigital is free. So if anyone else wants to have a look through the best digital photos of church records (and more) in Sweden, why not give it a try this weekend. It has already started.
*Try ArkivDigital for free this weekend!*


----------



## LPBeier

*Ross*, that is definitely NOT TMI. I am glad you felt you could share. This group is family. We are here for you even when you are not able to be here yourself. While you make it sound like a very practical decision and agreeable to both, I know it can't be very easy. 

Be well, my friend, and I wish safe journies, both in your travels and your life changes.


----------



## LPBeier

It is Remembrance Day here in Canada so at 11 am I will be watching the Cenotaph service from our Capital City, Victoria. I used to go with my Dad to the services every year in our hometown where we would place a wreath on behalf of our family and his store. My Dad was in WWII and my grandfather and great uncle were in WWI.

I am also working on setting up the office. It became the dumping grounds for everything in the move and I really need to find my desk and craft supplies!

The puppy, Miley, is taking up a lot of time too with trips to the park every two or three hours, three meals a day and lots of cuddles and play time! But it is great to have her!


----------



## Chef Munky

LP?

Who is Miley and what happened to Cupcake?

I have a feeling my Lil'Monkey had something to do with it?
She's got cat class,and my cat style... Naughtyyyy

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> LP?
> 
> Who is Miley and what happened to Cupcake?
> 
> I have a feeling my Lil'Monkey had something to do with it?
> She's got cat class,and my cat style... Naughtyyyy
> 
> Munky.




Sorry, Munky, I mentioned the name change in the Our Pets thread but never thought to readdress it here. We spent one day calling her and referring to her as "Cupcake" only to realize we didn't like the name. It was cute, but didn't really suit her and was a mouthful to say over and over. So, we started to think of names and somehow Miley Cyrus came to mind (a bit of the wild child but something makes you like her!).

As for Monkey, she has been keeping away, for the most part until last night. She let Miley chase her only to chase her back and give a little sass doing it. Monkey showed her who's boss - you would have been proud of her. No fighting, really, just a show of force. They'll be sleeping side by side like Monkey and Violet before we know it!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> *SIGH*
> 
> See you in a few days, tinlizzy!


 
I love this pic, CG.  Looks so calm and relaxing.  Have a great visit!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

With Saturday being a college football games day, and a week's worth of laundry staring at me, this was a good day for Himself to veg and for me to clean out some dirty clothes. He feels refreshed, and I have fresh undies again - it's a good day.


----------



## caseydog

Working in Scottsdale again today. Shot a very rare and cool car today. A Saleen S7 Twin Turbo. I only got to drive it briefly, because it had three-year-old gasoline in it. It was hard just to keep it running. 

The owner couldn't fit in the car, so his wife was moving it around as I shot. When it was just her and me, we did fine, but when he stepped in, he had no patience, and she was a nervous wreck. So, I put the car back in the 40-car garage, because I can drive just about anything with and engine, and I figured she had enough anxiety for one day. 

I gotta' tell you, she was a trooper, because that thing was a beast to drive, even for me. I wanted to punch him in the face once when I was guiding her, and he stepped in and started yelling, "STOP, STOP!!! I had everything under control. All he needed to do was STFU. The last thing you want to do with a nervous person in a poorly running $600-thousand dollar car is yell. I was trying to keep her calm, and really wanted for him to have something else to do. 

Anyway, I managed to get some good shots. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Three year old gas???*  Does this man not know to use fuel stabilizer? To run his car regularly? To keep a small amount of fuel in the tank if he's storing the car? Someone that dumb should not be able to afford a $600,000 car. 

Anyway, she sure is a beauty of a beast.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Three year old gas???*  Does this man not know to use fuel stabilizer? To run his car regularly? To keep a small amount of fuel in the tank if he's storing the car? Someone that dumb should not be able to afford a $600,000 car.
> 
> Anyway, she sure is a beauty of a beast.



In fairness, the current owner just bought the car recently. He is going to have the gas drained, and refill with good fuel, and have the car tuned. I'm sure the plugs are fouled from the old fuel. 

He bought this car to resell. He needs to do a few things to it over the next two months, before it goes to auction in January. 

He and I would probably never become friends (very different personalities), but I'll cut him some slack on the old gas, because he seems to be really good to his cars, but just hasn't had enough time to sort this one out, yet.

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Tyler (7 yr. old grandson), just finished his usual after school 'snack'.  Peanut butter and honey sandwich on whole wheat - the denser and 'wheatier' the bread, the more he loves it.  He's never been a fan of squishy white.  Sides were a cutie, grapes, carrots, Sunchips, and a glass of milk.  That slender little guy sure can eat. 

Homework is next, then we'll head out to the back yard to play baseball, and Mom will be here to pick him up at 5:30. Pretty much the same routine every school day.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cheryl J said:


> Tyler (7 yr. old grandson), just finished his usual after school 'snack'.  Peanut butter and honey sandwich on whole wheat - the denser and 'wheatier' the bread, the more he loves it.  He's never been a fan of squishy white.  Sides were a cutie, grapes, carrots, Sunchips, and a glass of milk.  That slender little guy sure can eat.
> 
> Homework is next, then we'll head out to the back yard to play baseball, and Mom will be here to pick him up at 5:30. Pretty much the same routine every school day.



Your post reminded me of this 1950's Dinah Shore tune!  "_It's so nice to have a man around the house..."

_


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL, Aunt Bea.  Much as I love the little guy, at least he goes home every evening and then I'm FREEEEE.....


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Tyler (7 yr. old grandson), just finished his usual after school 'snack'.  Peanut butter and honey sandwich on whole wheat - the denser and 'wheatier' the bread, the more he loves it.  He's never been a fan of squishy white.  Sides were a cutie, grapes, carrots, Sunchips, and a glass of milk.  That slender little guy sure can eat.
> 
> Homework is next, then we'll head out to the back yard to play baseball, and Mom will be here to pick him up at 5:30. Pretty much the same routine every school day.



What a fortunate little boy. He gets to give so much joy to two homes. What do the two of you do on days when you can't spend time outside?


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> What a fortunate little boy. He gets to give so much joy to two homes. *What do the two of you do on days when you can't spend time outside?*


 
Thanks, Addie. This is Southern California - we can almost always be outside. 

But...on those rare days, he has plenty of puzzles, books, and toys at my house...all kinds of things to keep him busy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...Peanut butter and honey sandwich on whole wheat - the denser and 'wheatier' the bread, the more he loves it...


Aw, he's my soulmate! That is definitely one of my go-to comfort foods. I like being comforted a lot - until I get on the scale, that is.  Then back to apple slices with a dot of peanut butter on them.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sorting and indexing all the stuff I copied from ArkivDigital this weekend. That's the Swedish genealogy site that had a free weekend. It seems my grandmother had a son I never heard about, before she left home.  I'll be looking into that.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cheryl J said:


> Tyler (7 yr. old grandson), just finished his usual after school 'snack'.  Peanut butter and honey sandwich on whole wheat - the denser and 'wheatier' the bread, the more he loves it.  He's never been a fan of squishy white.  Sides were a cutie, grapes, carrots, Sunchips, and a glass of milk.  That slender little guy sure can eat.
> 
> Homework is next, then we'll head out to the back yard to play baseball, and Mom will be here to pick him up at 5:30. Pretty much the same routine every school day.



How blessed your are to have this little sweetheart with you and how blessed he is to have you.


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn L. said:


> How blessed your are to have this little sweetheart with you and how blessed he is to have you.


 
Aww, thanks JoAnn. I could say the same thing about you and your grandson. I love your posts about him, and look forward to them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Aw, he's my soulmate! That is definitely one of my go-to comfort foods. I like being comforted a lot - until I get on the scale, that is.  Then back to apple slices with a dot of peanut butter on them.


 
Something about a good old fashioned pb and honey sandwich!  That's my go-to when I know I need to eat something, but not yet ready to cook.   I love apple and pb, also. I'm not too worried about what the scale says....at least not yet.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I'm sorting and indexing all the stuff I copied from ArkivDigital this weekend. That's the Swedish genealogy site that had a free weekend. It seems my grandmother had a son I never heard about, before she left home.  I'll be looking into that.


 
Oooh....interesting! My late aunt was really into genealogy.  We used to go to the Mormon church here in town whenever she came to visit, and they were so helpful in pointing us in the right directions to find new info.


----------



## Chef Munky

Been busy working on getting rid of things that we won't be taking with us.Prepping the house.

That's been taking up my knitting and DC time! Sometime I do sit down and take a break.

Storage is going to be a problem. The local one wants $60.00 a month for a 5'x5'. That won't even fit my dressers are they kidding? So everything that were taking will be boxed up and stored in the garage.Rent a POD. 

Mr.Munk has been doing well. Therapy has been cut down to 1day a week.
He's alright with that.

Still haven't found a house.Buyers for my house are driving me nuts.
Verbal "When were ready" hasn't been good enough.We get post cards now.I feel like I'm being run out of Dodge.

Maybe this adventure can be put of until July.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I mowed the lawn this afternoon!  Again.  Can you believe it,  *November 26 in Minnesota !?!  *Well, it's been so mild that it grew enough for a haircut, and I mulch cut the leaves that had blown in as well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I see new leaves coming out everywhere.  It's too warm, the trees are not going dormant.  I still have perennials blooming.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I secured a new manure hauling job. A couple hundred loads. Starts as soon as the new pay loader arrives. Its a crappy job but it pays $100 an hour per truck. I'm not turning that down.

We have some large cattle feedlots out here and they produce more manure than they can spread on their fields themselves. Its free you just have to pay the trucking. We have the trucks. Problem is we haul for everyone else and rarely have time to haul for ourselves.

Here is a picture of some I hauled this summer.


----------



## bethzaring

Yesterday I canned twelve quarts of turkey stock, using the organic turkey carcass from last week and my own carrots, garlic and celery.


----------



## blissful

Yum, that turkey stock (not so much the manure truck--still it is cool).


----------



## Kayelle

We're getting ready for a getaway weekend. It's a glorious bright beautiful morning and we'll be driving the short distance up the coast to Santa Barbara where we have a hotel for the night. After a nice dinner, we'll be going to the *Pink Martini *concert ( a little orchestra that crosses the genres of classical music, classic pop, Latin music, and jazz). Since we're big fans of theirs, we're really excited. We haven't been away for a very long time so this should be fun!


----------



## Farmer Jon

bethzaring said:


> Yesterday I canned twelve quarts of turkey stock, using the organic turkey carcass from last week and my own carrots, garlic and celery.




That looks delicious. I make my own chicken stock from chicken carcasses. It just feels better using something home made instead of opening a can or them little card board boxes of stock. 

You say you used your own carrots and celery. You must grow your own celery? I tried to and I failed. Carrots grow very well here but the celery all died.


----------



## LPBeier

Between treks out in the rain with Miley, my plan today is to work on making a quilted Christmas table runner for my MIL (it is so nice I wish I had gotten two kits, one for me!). 

I am also taking a page out of Beth's book and pulling a half dozen chicken carcasses out of the freezer to make stock in the instant pot. Unfortunately, the veggies aren't from my garden, but everything is organic!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Just in from the garden where I picked a huge pot of Turnip/Mustard greens...along with 5 very large turnip roots.   They are simmering and smelling goooooood! Will taste even better with a big pone of hot cornbread for supper tonight.


----------



## Addie

Not a dang thing. My computer got hacked and I am trying to not face up to it. I need to call Comcast. Twice this past week, I went to sit down at the computer and it was turned off. And it wasn't by me. I thought it may have been Windows doing it. But when my son sent me his half of the insurance payment through PayPal and it never went into my account. I knew something was wrong. I couldn't even find the email notifying me of the deposit. That also had been deleted.


----------



## CharlieD

Cigar shop. Couch, cigar. Ultimate enjoyment.


----------



## bethzaring

Farmer Jon said:


> That looks delicious. I make my own chicken stock from chicken carcasses. It just feels better using something home made instead of opening a can or them little card board boxes of stock.
> 
> You say you used your own carrots and celery. You must grow your own celery? I tried to and I failed. Carrots grow very well here but the celery all died.




Yes, I grow my own celery and have done so for about 35 years.  It is a heavy feeder of water.  You can't over water celery.  Here is this mornings harvest.  Starting tomorrow night the NWS is predicting single digit temperatures so I opened both hoop houses and made a harvest of celery and parsley before the hatches get buttoned down for an extended period.


----------



## blissful

bethzaring said:


> Yes, I grow my own celery and have done so for about 35 years.  It is a heavy feeder of water.  You can't over water celery.  Here is this mornings harvest.  Starting tomorrow night the NWS is predicting single digit temperatures so I opened both hoop houses and made a harvest of celery and parsley before the hatches get buttoned down for an extended period.



Beth, Jon, we never grew celery until about 6 years ago. I started some celery by cutting off the bottom of bought celery, put it in soil, in early spring, then planted it on the east side of the deck (near the kitchen). That same year, an associate at DH's work gave us 4 celery plants started by seed. So we grew them both. They were both equally prolific. They don't get WHITE and thick stalks, but thinner greener stalks, and I don't shield them from the sun or tie the stalks together. At the end of the season we measured both types of celery and really, they were exactly the same. I've usually put a few quarts of chopped celery, stems and leaves, in the freezer to use for cooking. I dehydrated it as well, and it works well for soups and stews.

There is one thing you get with home grown celery that you might not get at the store, the lack of bitterness. I usually sniff the celery before buying it, the bitterness is obvious, and if you get a sweet smell, then it is fresh. Since it is fresh and not dried out, it is much sweeter, almost a whole other product. Dh will only eat our home grown celery now. I'm surprised he likes it now.


----------



## LPBeier

Besides dealing the return of my cold, taking Miley out a zillion times (because it isn't raining and she sees all her friends in the park and wants to go and I never know if it is that or she needs to "go"), and trying to cut out the last of my quilting squares, I am watching Christmas movies and trying to put quantities to a menu for a youth dinner. I don't cater them anymore, but I help my friends out when I can.


----------



## LPBeier

LPBeier said:


> *Besides dealing the return of my cold, taking Miley out a zillion times (because it isn't raining and she sees all her friends in the park and wants to go and I never know if it is that or she needs to "go"), and trying to cut out the last of my quilting squares, I am watching Christmas movies and trying to put quantities on a menu for a youth dinner.* I don't cater them anymore, but I help my friends out when I can.



I am also, obviously going for the Guinness world record for the longest run-on sentence!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mom and I are heading out to a "Ladies Night" at the farm store.  Not really to buy anything but just to go out for the evening.  I promise not to come home with a tractor...


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom and I are heading out to a "Ladies Night" at the farm store.  Not really to buy anything but just to go out for the evening.  I promise not to come home with a tractor...



How about a cowboy or two?


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> How about a cowboy or two?



Poor Shrek is going through enough right now with chemo and I doubt he would have enough strength to fight for his Fiona all over again. Those cowboys can be pretty persistent though. And some of them are so rugged and handsome looking. 

But the biggest obstacle for that cowboy has to overcome is that Fiona is very much in love with her Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cjmmytunes said:


> How about a cowboy or two?



It was Ladies Night, they ran the men off at 5 pm and we had run of the store. Mom said she had a really good time and enjoys shopping with me.

As for bringing home a cowboy...I'm too old to train another  Besides my cowboy is still hanging round and he's the light of my life.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was Ladies Night, they ran the men off at 5 pm and we had run of the store. Mom said she had a really good time and enjoys shopping with me.
> 
> As for bringing home a cowboy...I'm too old to train another  Besides my cowboy is still hanging round and *he's the light of my life.*



No wonder you sparkle so much.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It was Ladies Night, they ran the men off at 5 pm and we had run of the store. Mom said she had a really good time and enjoys shopping with me.
> 
> As for bringing home a cowboy...I'm too old to train another * Besides my cowboy is still hanging round and he's the light of my life.*









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZBkls-Vtwo


----------



## cjmmytunes

How right you are, PF.  Don't give up on your Shrek.  You and him are the light of each other's life, and I don't know what one would do without the other.

As to what I'm doing right now - waiting for my first load of laundry for the day to dry.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mom and I are heading out to a "Ladies Night" at *the farm store.* Not really to buy anything but just to go out for the evening. I promise not to come home with a tractor...


 
Funny you should mention that, Princess.  We just got a "Tractor Supply Company" here in our rather small town, and it may be my new favorite store.  I went there the other day and picked up several ladies' cushy, thick, plaid flannel shirts. Those are my faves for winter wear. Plus, they have great deals on big bags of bird seed, and cat food. 

I didn't come home with a tractor, either.


----------



## Katie H

Living where we live, there are bunches of Tractor Supply stores and Glenn and I shop there often.  It's one of the best places for us to buy dog food for our princess, Harley, and to get various other supplies.

It's not unusual for them to have awesome sales on clothing.  Good quality for great prices.


----------



## caseydog

Katie H said:


> Living where we live, there are bunches of Tractor Supply stores and Glenn and I shop there often.  It's one of the best places for us to buy dog food for our princess, Harley, and to get various other supplies.
> 
> It's not unusual for them to have awesome sales on clothing.  Good quality for great prices.



Check those dog food bags for holes. The Tractor Supply stores near me are full of rats. I see one or two every time I go to one. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Funny you should mention that, Princess.  We just got a "Tractor Supply Company" here in our rather small town, and it may be my new favorite store.  I went there the other day and picked up several ladies' cushy, thick, plaid flannel shirts. Those are my faves for winter wear. Plus, they have great deals on big bags of bird seed, and cat food.
> 
> I didn't come home with a tractor, either.





Katie H said:


> Living where we live, there are bunches of Tractor Supply stores and Glenn and I shop there often.  It's one of the best places for us to buy dog food for our princess, Harley, and to get various other supplies.
> 
> It's not unusual for them to have awesome sales on clothing.  Good quality for great prices.



I'd rather shop there than anywhere.  Love wandering the aisles.  Of course Menards is a lot more wander for my time wasting, love it.  I hate going to the mall.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, you learn something new here every day! I didn't know that tractors have pets... or wear women's clothing! 

I am looking for my voice. Can't find it anywhere! I started coughing again yesterday and overnight my voice disappeared altogether. It is a combo of my throat being sore, the coughing and my mysterious throat condition. It is also probably from talking to the cat and dog too much!


----------



## LPBeier

Just found this in my FB memories - Tractor Supply Stores really DO have everything! 

https://www.facebook.com/countrydir...7513.328441133916967/1235919673169104/?type=3


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Just found this in my FB memories - Tractor Supply Stores really DO have everything!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/countrydir...7513.328441133916967/1235919673169104/?type=3


 
 Good one, LP!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'd rather shop there than anywhere. Love wandering the aisles. Of course Menards is a lot more wander for my time wasting, love it. *I hate going to the mall.*


 
Ugh - me too. My daughter knows when I go visit them down in the city, that I'm not likely to set foot in a mall.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I might have told this story before, but here goes anyway. I told my BIL that if someone were to offer me either a $50 gift card to Lowe's OR a $500 gift card to Macy's, I'd pick the Lowe's card. He said "heck, I'd take the Macy's card".  Why? It's not like he likes to shop. Nope, he told me "I could sell that Macy's card on Craig's List for $250 and have $200 more to spend at Lowe's".  Smart man.  With my luck, though, I'd probably end up getting stuck with the danged Macy's card. 


What I'm doing is more like what I did. I am trying to get a little Christmas decorating done even though we won't be here for the holidays. My plan was to put up the lights on the porch on Saturday. Mother Nature is sending snow and winds on Saturday, so I put up our lights around midnight tonight (Friday). We now have our usual garland around the door surround, and a light wreath with a big bow hanging between the windows on our front porch. Ho Ho Ho-boy, was it chilly out there tonight!


----------



## tinlizzie

Tractor Supply is where I get my bulk birdseed, too.  Much better price than anywhere else.  It's tough to go there sometimes, though -- like when the baby chicks & ducks arrive.  Want one (or two).

When I had a hand injury a couple of years ago and had trouble with buttons I bought a snap-front shirt there and have gotten several more since.  I like them a lot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> Tractor Supply is where I get my bulk birdseed, too.  Much better price than anywhere else.  It's tough to go there sometimes, though -- like when the baby chicks & ducks arrive.  Want one (or two).
> 
> When I had a hand injury a couple of years ago and had trouble with buttons I bought a snap-front shirt there and have gotten several more since.  I like them a lot.



Love the baby ducks and chicks, you can hear them all over the store.


----------



## taxlady

I have my nose deep into Swedish church books. It's the main source for doing genealogy of Swedish ancestors. They have a Xmas special at ArkivDigital that lets me use their full service, including the indexes for a month. That subscription is usually only for a full year and more than I want to spend. If any of the folks here with Swedish ancestry want to check this out, let me know and I'll send the link for the special.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*What am I doing?*

Laundry, laundry...and more laundry! I'm finally getting around to washing up the summer quilts, the summer curtains, all of my normal change-of-seasons wash-and store routine. I also ran across five short-sleeved summer shirts for Himself. Apparently he never noticed they were missing because he has so many darned shirts! I swear the man could go a full month and still have clean ones hanging in the closet.

Got a bit more Christmas decorating done, too. Our house is slowly transforming to Christmas mode, just like a Progressive commercial going to almost all white...


----------



## Cheryl J

Been running around like crazy here the past couple of days, too.  Got my Christmas tree, have been decorating it and the house, wrapping presents, mailing off cards...trying to get as much done as possible before Tyler is on winter break - hopefully either his mom or dad will get some time off for the holidays so I won't have him full time.  Love him to pieces, but....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kinda wears you out, eh *Cheryl*? Maybe Tyler is really the Energizer Bunny in a Tyler costume...

Got the bigger of our two Alpine trees up and decorated - a five-footer. I have a collection of Hummel Christmas "ball" style ornaments that were given to me by my Mom from the year we were married (1974) until the year she had her triple (or was it quad?) by-pass surgery, 1990. I used them as a valance over the kitchen window in our first house, stringing them on narrow velvet ribbon in orderly lengths to form a "V" shape hanging. When we moved to House 2, I didn't have a kitchen window. Except for the first couple of Christmases here, they've been boxed up every Christmas. I decided to put them on the tree that I put up in our sun room, which is basically my neighbor Darlene's tree - she sees it more than I do!


----------



## Just Cooking

Just completed 4 days of shuttling golfers around Pebble Beach for the Luxus Golf Tournament. 
https://www.pebblebeach.com/golf/ (scroll down the page)

I can cook my own dinners now...  

Now time to get busy as I have but 3 weeks before my move to Springfield, Missouri...  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Spent a good part of the day playing in the kitchen. I put up a quart crock of dill pickles to brine - a Christmas gift for Loverly, along with a recipe card with what I think replicates my Dad's long-lost dill pickle recipe. Himself is in charge of creating a label for the jar. Also made a batch of apple butter. Started with nearly six pounds of apples. Filled the 6-quart slow cooker with finely chopped apples. Ended up with about three pints of apple butter. Pack some into a nice, squat jar with a bailing wire lid as a gift for Goober, another pint for us, and what didn't get spilled onto the counter (lost my grip on our pint jar...) was put into a Tupperware container for immediate use. Ended up with about a cup on the counter...a freshly washed counter.  Put some ice cream in bowls, scooped the apple butter off of the counter, and topped the ice cream with it.  Shhh, it's our little secret.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*Deer 0 - Subaru 0 - PF 1*

I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning.  I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit.  Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm.  Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning.  I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit.  Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm.  Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.


Oh no! At least you are fine. I hope this gets straightened out soon and well.

Are you getting any of the deer meat?


----------



## Andy M.

WOW PF!  Glad you're OK.  Make sure you get fair payment for your car if it's totaled.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning.  I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit.  Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm.  Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.


Truly sorry that happened to you but, pleased you are ok... 
Unfortunately, its pretty common in my town...  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

What am I doing? I'm sitting on an airplane flying home from Charlotte, after working today in Forrest City, NC. I flew in last night, and was very happy to fly out today. I did actually have a good lunch at the Charlotte airport, but the rest of my time in NC sucked, as it always does. Bad hotel (spent 116 bucks to sleep in a worn out bed -- my neck still hurts), road rage drivers, fast food haven... the "good" places in NC from my observation are no better than Applebee's. Probably better on the NC Atlantic coast, where you can get fresh seafood that doesn't come from a place called "Fatz." 

Sorry, maybe I should have posted this in the "Petty Vents" thread. I've just never had a good experience in the Carolinas. I can say that NC is at least a little better than Alabama. 

I am going to be very happy to see my kitchen, when I get home. That, and drivers who may not be the best, but don't drive like they want to kill each other. I didn't get involved in any of that crap, but I saw things that made me wonder if all these drivers just got fired and found out their spouses were cheating on them on the same day. 

CD


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning.  I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit.  Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm.  Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.


PF 1, thank God. 

Dh also hit a deer, last week, mostly body damage to the car, DH is fine, adjuster gave us a check for the body work, no internal damage on the car, deer meat. It was 2 am and he was on his way home from work.

I'm on day three of fermenting sausage, about 10 lbs, the rest of the deer is canned and steaks are frozen. 

It's always such a shock to hit a deer or to have a deer hit your car. I hit one 10 years ago and it freaked me out and I lost some confidence on the road after that. I also hit the deer on the way home from work. The deer I hit, bounded, ironically, into the cemetery. Seemed like an appropriate place for the deer to die.

I was on a jury duty once for a guy that was drunk, on his motor cycle, going home from the bar, and the deer hit him (no damage to the front of the cycle, only the side). DUI, guilty or innocent? The guy or the deer? Or both.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning...


Oh My Gosh, I'm glad you're fine, albeit very shaken. If one of you had to be the casualty, better the deer than you.  I hope things go smoothly with fixing/replacing the car. You might want to consider a different kind of car accessory going forward:


----------



## blissful

This is the car, and push bar on my DH's vehicle. It saved it from internal car damage but not from damage to the grill, headlight, fender, hood, or door. It did make the difference between internal damage and totaling the car, and just getting body work done. That being said, the insurance company will not replace the damaged push bar, only the body work. So if he was to hit another deer, no push bar, no protection.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning. I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit. Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm. Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.


 
 Oh my gosh....so sorry to hear about this...the deer, the Subaru...and especially you, princess...so glad to hear you are OK! Holy cow....sending thoughts and prayers.....!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh no! At least you are fine. I hope this gets straightened out soon and well.
> 
> Are you getting any of the deer meat?



Thanks TL!  Any usable deer meat goes to the county pantry for the poor.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> WOW PF!  Glad you're OK.  Make sure you get fair payment for your car if it's totaled.



Looking at Kelly Blue Book for inspiration.  Thanks Andy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's been an experience, all right!  Had to tell Shrek the venison and Bambi jokes were a bit too soon.  At least the deer died outright and did not suffer.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks TL!  Any usable deer meat goes to the county pantry for the poor.


That's a very sensible policy.


----------



## Andy M.

When I totaled my car in August, the insurance company low-balled me with an amount for the car.  I did some online research for the same car/year/model and sent links to the insurance company showing higher prices. They came back with $2,500 more to give me the price I had justified.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> That's a very sensible policy.


Apparently it is a policy my Grandfather set up, he hunted and donated all the meat to the Pantry. It also feeds the kids at the church home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> When I totaled my car in August, the insurance company low-balled me with an amount for the car.  I did some online research for the same car/year/model and sent links to the insurance company showing higher prices. They came back with $2,500 more to give me the price I had justified.


KBB shows current market value from $6900 to $8900.  Locals dealers are getting over $9000 for their 2009's.


----------



## Andy M.

KBB isn't relevant.  The key is how much would you have to spend if you went out to buy that car today.  Used car prices online are your evidence of how much is fair.


----------



## Kayelle

PF...as if you don't have enough on your plate! Geeze oh pete, I'm so sorry you have to deal with this too. Bummer.


----------



## Addie

I just took a look at my left leg. The ulcer has shrunk more than half. If I can get that leg healed in the next two weeks, it will reduce my pain level so much. With the three on my right leg, I wouldn't wish just one of these on an ex husband if I had one. Saline Solution. Just fancy words for salt on an open wound. And I have three of them. Oh so much joy. But I still have both legs. I keep my mind on the good news.


----------



## Steve Kroll

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning.  I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit.  Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm.  Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.



Sorry about your car, but I'm very glad to hear you weren't hurt. We see a lot of deer where I live, and I've had a few close calls myself, but have been fortunate so far. Unbelievable the damage they can do.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I managed to kill a deer and a car before 6 am this morning.  I'm fine, Subaru took a big hit.  Been on the phone with tow companies, Insurance Agents, Car Rental...have had about 2 hours of sleep since yesterday at 2 pm.  Should know tomorrow if it's totaled or not.


Oh no, Princess! I'm sorry to hear that but glad you weren't hurt. My in-laws live in deer country and one ran into their SUV once. Take care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still have not heard from the Body and Paint guys.  Was hoping they would call today while I was home and awake.


----------



## blissful

PF, did you find out what they are going to do with your vehicle yet? Hoping for the best.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> PF, did you find out what they are going to do with your vehicle yet? Hoping for the best.



Looks like they are going to total it, almost $6000 in damage.


----------



## Andy M.

I wanted to try a new pizza crust recipe.  I downloaded a Serious Eats recipe for a NY style crust.  Mixed up the dough and popped it into the fridge overnight for dinner tomorrow.  We'll see how it goes.

If you're interested, they developed and tested recipes for three different types of crust: NY style, Neapolitan style and Sicilian-style pan pizza.

The Pizza Lab: Three Doughs to Know | Serious Eats


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like they are going to total it, almost $6000 in damage.



If you have a $6000 vehicle with a weak transmission, bad tires and looking at many future repairs, then $6000 isn't a bad deal. If you have a $6000 vehicle and you've just sunk $5000 into the transmission and another $3000 into new tires and other repairs, then $6000 isn't a bargain.(we had the second situation, and damage but not totaled) How do you feel about the insurance?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> If you have a $6000 vehicle with a weak transmission, bad tires and looking at many future repairs, then $6000 isn't a bad deal. If you have a $6000 vehicle and you've just sunk $5000 into the transmission and another $3000 into new tires and other repairs, then $6000 isn't a bargain.(we had the second situation, and damage but not totaled) How do you feel about the insurance?



It's a 2009, we paid cash for it used in 2010, (<20,000 miles).  We have kept tires on it and maintenance every 6 months.  It was running great until it stopped a deer.  To replace it with the same year Subaru it will cost ~$9000.  I am going to be using that as a bargaining chip with the insurance tomorrow.  I have confidence in my insurance company, we've been with them for over 20 years.


----------



## blissful

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's a 2009, we paid cash for it used in 2010, (<20,000 miles).  We have kept tires on it and maintenance every 6 months.  It was running great until it stopped a deer.  To replace it with the same year Subaru it will cost ~$9000.  I am going to be using that as a bargaining chip with the insurance tomorrow.  I have confidence in my insurance company, we've been with them for over 20 years.



I hope your negotiation works out well for you. That is quite a spread between $6000 and $9000. Sounds like a great plan. Don't be afraid to go for more than one bargaining chips/advertisements of Subaru's at the $9000, if that is what is available at this time. Best of luck.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1... 20 years of loyalty to one insurance company should count for something..

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> +1... 20 years of loyalty to one insurance company should count for something..
> 
> Ross



Sadly, it doesn't.


----------



## medtran49

I have never gone car shopping alone, but had to when we got rear ended a couple of years ago and they totaled my car.  Either a parent had always gone with me or Craig had.  He was under a time crunch with a job that had to be done and the other driver's insurance company had finally given us a decent settlement for my car.  Craig and I had discussed general parameters and had looked at what was available so off I went.  Of course I  get to these places and they no longer had the car we had been looking at in their ad and started the hard sell on me.  I'd call him, nope.  Onto the next one, nope.  Finally, I got to one that actually has the car in the ad.  Craig isn't far away so he comes to take a quick look, okay with him.  I go to do paperwork and watch the price get higher and higher.  Do you know some places actually try to charge you more when you are paying cash than financing because they make money off the financing?  Apparently that is common down here. 
 Besides all the dealer junk fees they try to charge.  After about the third phone call while being at this one place to Craig and the price they want being several $1000 more than advertised, I'm frazzled and upset, I know Craig is about to lose it with me and them, so when the salesman comes back with a # that is lower, but still not even close to what Craig and I discussed, I lost it, started crying, told the man I was sorry I had wasted his time, gathered up my things, started to get up to leave.  He told me wait a minute, let's talk some more and I'll go back to my manager.  Asked me what our top # was, which was advertised price plus tax, plus salesman commission, with a little extra for the dealer fees, not anywhere near what they wanted but some. Certainly not more because we were paying cash instead of financing.  They ended up taking what we offered.  Got a 2 year newer same exact car with not quite 10,000 miles more on it than my old one (really low mileage as I don't drive a lot) for $1500 more in cash than what insurance gave us.

I don't know if it was the crying, which wasn't deliberate, I was just worn out, done and over the whole thing, or getting up and obviously upset and really going to leave, or that it really was a fair offer, or a combo of all 3, but I sure was glad it was done.

Oh, our totaled car was 5 years, 6 months old when the guy hit us.  Bought new and just paid off 6 months prior.


----------



## Addie

Sometimes those tears of a woman can bring about a miracle. When are men going to learn that women know how to use the weapons God gave them?  

Glad to hear the happy ending medtran. Good job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Actually, I keep getting tearful because I killed a deer.  I may need to use that to my advantage.


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, I am sorry to hear about your accident, the deer and your having to deal with the insurance. I barely missed a family of deer at night on the highway from Regina to Rapid City SD. Sending you big hugs.


----------



## medtran49

Addie said:


> Sometimes those tears of a woman can bring about a miracle. When are men going to learn that women know how to use the weapons God gave them?
> 
> Glad to hear the happy ending medtran. Good job!



Thanks Addie, but I wasn't deliberately crying, just at end of my rope after a couple of days of car shopping.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Princess, I am sorry to hear about your accident, the deer and your having to deal with the insurance. I barely missed a family of deer at night on the highway from Regina to Rapid City SD. Sending you big hugs.



You were in Rapid City?  That's just a few hours from here.

Doing better, looking at a red Dodge Charger.


----------



## Just Cooking

Had our household goods sale today.. Sold most everything we had hoped to.. On the 21st, a local charity will pick up all that is left.. We will have an empty (for the most part) apartment for 10 days...

A long hard day but, happy that it went as well as it did...  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You were in Rapid City?  That's just a few hours from here.
> 
> Doing better, looking at a red Dodge Charger.



That was years ago when I was going to University in Regina, Saskatchewan. I think probably 1979.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> That was years ago when I was going to University in Regina, Saskatchewan. I think probably 1979.



Ah, not recent.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Boy, do I have my days and nights mixed up right now. I had trouble falling asleep Friday night/Saturday morning. Got up early-ish, then ended up sleeping for a couple of hours on Saturday. And here I sit...

We were supposed to leave for OH on Saturday. Weather for about 100 miles through PA (along I-80) looked iffy, at best, for Sunday driving. They were predicting freezing rain for when we would be in that area. We decided to leave MA on Sunday, so we'll be driving through that area Monday. Now it looks like we should have left on Saturday!  Whatever. Himself can handle it with no problem, and I can sleep through as much of the drive as I want.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Had our household goods sale today.. Sold most everything we had hoped to.. On the 21st, a local charity will pick up all that is left.. We will have an empty (for the most part) apartment for 10 days...
> 
> A long hard day but, happy that it went as well as it did...
> 
> Ross


  Please forgive that this is a bit long...

Thought I'd share a happy experience of our sale...

While it isn't always wonderful to have strangers walk through the house, one scene was delightful..

Through a notice I placed in a local forum, I received a reply from a lady asking if I had a queen size bed for sale. I replied that I did and she said she is disabled and she would like to drop by to see the bed..

OK.. A little back story.. We decided that all which didn't sell would be donated to a local thrift shop which does charity work. The only thing is, they will not take mattresses. Fearing I'd be stuck with a bed to dispose of, we decided to offer it at no cost to whomever would like to have it.

So... about 3 hours into the sale, the disabled lady and two gentlemen came. They all appeared to be in their late 70's and it was very obvious that they are aging hippies (meant in a very good way).. I took her to the bedroom and told her that, if she liked the bed, she could have it at no charge.. I asked one favor.. As we will be here until the end of the month, we would like to keep the bed as long as possible. She was very pleased and said they would be happy to pick it up on the 31st. Every one was happy..

Her husband came into the bedroom, looked around and asked her if she would like to have any of the furniture/wall hangings, etc. She said she really liked everything in the bedroom.. He asked me to make a deal.. We laughed and started bargaining.. He bought every single item in the room..

He then walked me into the living room, picking and handing to Jeannie, most all the price tags for kitchen items, decorations, etc.. He also picked out a recliner, bookcase and TV stand.. His wife laughed, watching him, as Jeannie got out her calculator and totaled everything.. This 82 year old, obvious hippy,  pulled a cloth bag from his pocket and counted out what he owed and we made arrangement for pickup..

I told him that I was amazed he bought so much.. He told me that, by giving the bed to his wife, I made her happy and he just wanted to take everything he believed they could use..

How is that for a fun sale??   

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Nice story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's a great story. I'm glad this is all working out so well for you and Jeannie :smile;


----------



## LPBeier

Ross, what a beautiful story.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG....you two be safe on your trip, let us know about the foodie places along the way , and see ya when you get a minute or two! 

Ross...delightful story and thank you for sharing.  Win-win for all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, Cheryl. We got a very late start today and still made it to the halfway point before 10. Yeah, we travel late. [emoji53] We'll get out early tomorrow, though, since we'll be at Loverly's place about 7 hours later. Can't wait!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ross, that is a sweet story. Thanks for sharing. I have to say that aging hippies can be kinda cool.  [emoji6]


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ross, that is a sweet story. Thanks for sharing. I have to say that *aging hippies* can be kinda cool.  [emoji6]



And now they have their memories of those days to look back on.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Just Cooking said:


> Please forgive that this is a bit long...
> 
> Thought I'd share a happy experience of our sale...
> 
> While it isn't always wonderful to have strangers walk through the house, one scene was delightful..
> 
> Through a notice I placed in a local forum, I received a reply from a lady asking if I had a queen size bed for sale. I replied that I did and she said she is disabled and she would like to drop by to see the bed..
> 
> OK.. A little back story.. We decided that all which didn't sell would be donated to a local thrift shop which does charity work. The only thing is, they will not take mattresses. Fearing I'd be stuck with a bed to dispose of, we decided to offer it at no cost to whomever would like to have it.
> 
> So... about 3 hours into the sale, the disabled lady and two gentlemen came. They all appeared to be in their late 70's and it was very obvious that they are aging hippies (meant in a very good way).. I took her to the bedroom and told her that, if she liked the bed, she could have it at no charge.. I asked one favor.. As we will be here until the end of the month, we would like to keep the bed as long as possible. She was very pleased and said they would be happy to pick it up on the 31st. Every one was happy..
> 
> Her husband came into the bedroom, looked around and asked her if she would like to have any of the furniture/wall hangings, etc. She said she really liked everything in the bedroom.. He asked me to make a deal.. We laughed and started bargaining.. He bought every single item in the room..
> 
> He then walked me into the living room, picking and handing to Jeannie, most all the price tags for kitchen items, decorations, etc.. He also picked out a recliner, bookcase and TV stand.. His wife laughed, watching him, as Jeannie got out her calculator and totaled everything.. This 82 year old, obvious hippy,  pulled a cloth bag from his pocket and counted out what he owed and we made arrangement for pickup..
> 
> I told him that I was amazed he bought so much.. He told me that, by giving the bed to his wife, I made her happy and he just wanted to take everything he believed they could use..
> 
> How is that for a fun sale??
> 
> Ross



Good karma!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> And now they have their memories of those days to look back on.


What memories, Addie? After all, the saying   goes "if you can remember the 60s, you really weren't there".


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> What memories, Addie? After all, the saying   goes "if you can remember the 60s, you really weren't there".  &#55357;&#56833;






I was already married with children so, I missed out on that part.. 

Oh geeze, I'm gonna say it and get slammed.... 

I did enjoy the "Burn you bra" movement tho.. Picture an innocent young man trying to not allow his eyes to stay in one place too much...   

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Been really busy lately getting ready to go.
Packed up 9 boxes of goodies from my kitchen yesterday and loaded up the truck for good will. I still have more. The way I figure it is if it can be replaced at the new house let it go, less to pack and move.

Nobody gets my cast iron collection.

Today it's the living rooms turn. I have no idea how were going to get rid of the entertainment center. It's solid oak and heavy.

The mailman just brought me a new vacuum.GOOOD MORNIN' MUNKY! 
I let my son use my last one,it took him 10 minutes to break it. And they wonder why I don't want them using my stuff.

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

*Munky*, I didn't realize you are moving! I am still unpacking. Yesterday it was all my linens and stuff. I don't have a linen closet and have just way too much stuff we don't use like a 3 foot high (no exaggeration, I measured it) stack of pillowcases that don't get used. They are miss-matched, worn out or just plain ugly (lol). 

BTW, your little girl has found that sleeping on top of two Christmas decoration totes with a black towel on top is the purrfect place to catch a cat nap and stay out of the way of Miley who just wants to play with her. It also helps that the totes are right next to the tree (which Monkey loves) and the entrance to the kitchen to keep an eye on the food & treats cupboard!


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> *Munky*, I didn't realize you are moving! I am still unpacking. Yesterday it was all my linens and stuff. I don't have a linen closet and have just way too much stuff we don't use like a 3 foot high (no exaggeration, I measured it) stack of pillowcases that don't get used. They are miss-matched, worn out or just plain ugly (lol).
> 
> BTW, your little girl has found that sleeping on top of two Christmas decoration totes with a black towel on top is the purrfect place to catch a cat nap and stay out of the way of Miley who just wants to play with her. It also helps that the totes are right next to the tree (which Monkey loves) and the entrance to the kitchen to keep an eye on the food & treats cupboard!



Yes were moving. We've had to put the move off for a few years.
Now we have the attitude (Just do it!) We don't care anymore. (Badger's back)

For an idea on the pillow cases. You could stuff them with the other cases.
Make a nice cushy bed and sew the seams closed. Animal shelters would greatly appreciate them.

As for Monkey. She sure makes me proud.
Too bad I can't show her how to climb the tree and pounce on unsuspecting puppies. Heh, made you jump!

Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

Chef Munky said:


> Yes were moving. We've had to put the move off for a few years.
> Now we have the attitude (Just do it!) We don't care anymore. (Badger's back)
> 
> For an idea on the pillow cases. You could stuff them with the other cases.
> Make a nice cushy bed and sew the seams closed. Animal shelters would greatly appreciate them.
> 
> As for Monkey. She sure makes me proud.
> Too bad I can't show her how to climb the tree and pounce on unsuspecting puppies. Heh, made you jump!
> 
> Munky.



Thanks for the tip on the pillowcases. I have been wanting to do something for the shelter in Mexico where we got Miley from and that sound like an awesome idea. They are always in need of places for the dogs to sleep and those would be easy for someone to take down in their luggage.

As for Monkey, she is already a pro at climbing the Christmas tree, thank you very much, and as for the second part of that, no thank you!


----------



## CakePoet

Making a lot of Christmas food and goodies  and cursing my  that my computer died. Sent it in top be fixed, came back more broken,  refuses to start and the company  refuses to fix it, so we  have sort made something that I can use that is some what stable. 

But all my translated recipes are gone, so yeah but I am back...ish... hope so.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting ready for work.  Shrek took the call from the insurance company, they have offered $9000 for the Subaru, that's what we wanted.  We are satisfied.


----------



## blissful

PF, I couldn't get here fast enough to say "WOOOOOO WHOOOOOOO", that worked out well.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, Princess! That's wonderful


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Closer to giving up the Volvo, it's been fun to drive a 2017 car.


----------



## Andy M.

Good news on the Subaru price.  Now it's time to go shopping.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Chef Munky said:


> ...Now we have the attitude (Just do it!) We don't care anymore...


If you have any of that attitude left when you're done moving, could you please send it my way *Munky*? I need a good kick in the pants to get me cleaning out our place and getting our bodies back in OH where they belong. Meanwhile, I hope your packing and moving goes smoothly. How far of a distance between your now house and your next house? Our Big Move was 625 miles.

*CakePoet*, I've wondered where you've been. Sorry to hear about your computer and even more sorry about your lost recipes.

Glad to hear things are working out well for you and your awful car situation, *PF.* It is hard giving up a shiny new loaner, though, when the time is up.


We got to Loverly's place around ten tonight. Sat and talked, and talked and talked... Found out that the unit on one side of her is empty again. It's like we should just rent and move, no? 

Finally got enough unpacked that I now have my pillows, sleepwear, and toiletries/meds. I should be going to bed, but it was sooooo easy to snooze in the car while Himself was driving. Now my eyes are like two giant dinner plates!


----------



## Addie

What am I doing? I am sitting here gloating!!! It has been more than 24 hours since my last cigarette. And I have no urge for one as I sit here typing about it. Now on to the next battle. Getting Pirate and Spike to go outside if they feel like smoking. I will still continue with the Chantex. One day does not spell total success. The Chantex does give me the dry heaves. But if I take a Meclizine with it, it is not too bad. Right now I would rather have the dry heaves than smoke. 

Second, the directions tell me to take two Vicodin three time a day. My leg is getting worse. Or just one ulcer is. Three are completely healed. But the pain from that one ulcer is more than any person should have to bear. So now I have changed the amount I take. Every four hours around the clock. If I am sleeping, fine. But the pain does wake me up. So I take two along with two gabapentin and try my best to get back to sleep. So today I am going to do battle with Winthrop. The wound nurse is coming today and she is on my side. Even she says that it is time for surgery. 

You would think that with all I am going through with my leg, that I would want to pick up a cigarette.


----------



## CakePoet

My computer  was 1 year old before it died, but some positive things, a friend sent my kitchen aid to be fixed and I have now that back and running after 8 years of being broken.  Yes I held on to it and tried to save to have it mended.

Great that some one missed me at least.  It is nice to being missed.


----------



## LPBeier

*Addy*, way to go on the not smoking! 

*Cakepoet*, sorry to hear about your computer woes. I couldn't go 8 weeks without my KA let alone 8 years! Glad you have it back!

*PF*, congrats on getting what your vehicle is worth. That isn't easy these days!

I am up trying to get the cramps out of my legs so I can go back to sleep to catch up from coughing all night. I want to make some GF shortbread and pumpkin cake today as well as continuing on sorting out all the linens to store, keep, throw out or give away. I should have about 8 blankets for the homeless and (thanks to a friend in my chronic illness group) a bunch of pillowcase beds to send down to the dog shelter where Miley came from!


----------



## Chef Munky

LP,
Let Monkey show some Christmas cheer. Let her purr sing "You better watch out, you really must pounce. You better not cry cuz' I'm telling you why...
Monkeyyy is coming to townnnn" 

PF,
Can I go car shopping with you?
Were giving our truck away to a friend who really needs a reliable vehicle.
Were downsizing,and won't need a truck after we move. Found it a home.
He just doesn't know it yet.


CG,
Mr. Munky has been my motivation. I want him in a place where he can enjoy his retirement in peace. It's not happening around here.
Where were moving it was exactly a 12hr 5min drive straight through. Out of state.
That won't happen again. I had a problem with altitude sickness.

This time we'll have a caravan going. Were going to have to take it slow and easy on him. I'm dreading riding in a car with GR that likes to drool out the window. Mr.Slobber. 
We still haven't found a house.
It's frustrating to see a potential, just to see the let down of the stairs.
I'm NOT climbing a flight of stairs just to get to the front door or kitchen.
Who's dumb idea was it to put a kitchen on the top floor?
Still looking...


Munky.​


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, I think the idea of house-hunting is what's slowing me down the most. We've built (well, contracted to build) all three of the houses we've lived in. We've never bought a "used" home. I'm seriously considering the last OH builder we used. He was wonderful, but it looks like all he does is remodel and add-ons now. Then again, the condo unit next to our daughter is empty again...


I've been going through the local store ads. When I told Loverly that it would be nice to have an empty fridge when we got here, she took me literally. No milk, no eggs. Not even a stick of celery, except for our leftovers from our road munchies. Good thing we bought a quart of half-and-half on the drive in. Momma needs to stock her girl's fridge, then get cooking.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*what are we doing*

We are trying to find out why the water streams coming out of the bathroom faucet in the sink are so different. The cold water comes out strong and the hot water comes out in a small stream. The old faucet was the same way and now the new faucet is doing the same thing. Any ideas?


----------



## CakePoet

Different pressure from the hot water tank then the cold water tank?


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> We are trying to find out why the water streams coming out of the bathroom faucet in the sink are so different. The cold water comes out strong and the hot water comes out in a small stream. The old faucet was the same way and now the new faucet is doing the same thing. Any ideas?



There might be a partial blockage in a line that comes from the water heater.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> There might be a partial blockage in a line that comes from the water heater.


How do you go about finding that out and how do you fix that?


----------



## JoAnn L.

CakePoet said:


> Different pressure from the hot water tank then the cold water tank?



We haven't had this problem before this last month.


----------



## Andy M.

Unless you have a very particular set of skills, it's probably wise to call a plumber.

You could check to see if any shutoff valves are partially closed between the water heater and the sink.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> Unless you have a very particular set of skills, it's probably wise to call a plumber.
> 
> You could check to see if any shutoff valves are partially closed between the water heater and the sink.



I think your right. Thanks Andy.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Unless you have a very particular set of skills, it's probably wise to call a plumber.
> 
> You could check to see if any shutoff valves are partially closed between the water heater and the sink.


+1
Good idea about checking the cutoff valves.


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> +1
> Good idea about checking the cutoff valves.


We checked the valves and they are alright. Another strange thing is that the toilet down in the basement, the hot water comes out of that sink at full force.
Very strange.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> We checked the valves and they are alright. Another strange thing is that the toilet down in the basement, the hot water comes out of that sink at full force.
> Very strange.



That's a very good indication there is some kind of restriction/blockage in the HW line to the other bathroom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm waiting for the FedEx guy. And trying to wake-wake up. I may be out of bed, dressed, and fed, but I'm not used to this "morning" stuff. 9:00 AM is not a humane time of day, IMO. I much prefer getting up when there are two digits to the left of the colon. *yawn*

I think I'll go make the Christmas chocolates while I wait. I'd better not scorch the chocolate in the microwave!


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm waiting for the FedEx guy. And trying to wake-wake up.



I am waiting for the Amazon guy so I can go pick up the parcel that I missed yesterday which is now at the post office.

As for the waking up part, I just had an hour nap and it is only 10 am here!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> That's a very good indication there is some kind of restriction/blockage in the HW line to the other bathroom.



DH is going to see if he can find what is in there. Wish us luck.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> DH is going to see if he can find what is in there. Wish us luck.


Good luck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with the plumbing issues, *JoAnn*.


The FedEx guy has come and gone - the parcel needed a signature. But no nap. No chocolates made. Instead, I've been spending my time looking for a new health care provider after my nurse practitioner was "no longer with this office".  That was all of the information the receptionist was able to provide when I tried to change my scheduled appointment. It seems I got my call into them before they had started to call patients to advise them - the receptionist said "we just found this out ourselves today" when I called in. Heck, I really liked her...


----------



## Just Cooking

OK...So I suppose planning to move Jan 3rd, packing, selling stuff. making a dozen arrangements, etc., isn't enough to do...

So...

Both of our laptops were hacked... Into the shop for 3+ days... All better now but, I missed too many DC postings and will just start fresh from today.

Have I mentioned that 'life changes' are a pain @ my age??  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck with the plumbing issues, *JoAnn*.
> 
> 
> The FedEx guy has come and gone - the parcel needed a signature. But no nap. No chocolates made. Instead, I've been spending my time looking for a new health care provider after my nurse practitioner was "no longer with this office".  That was all of the information the receptionist was able to provide when I tried to change my scheduled appointment. It seems I got my call into them before they had started to call patients to advise them - the receptionist said "we just found this out ourselves today" when I called in. Heck, I really liked her...


I sympathize, CG. It's not always easy to find a good health care provider you like.


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking of health care providers, today I saw my GP for a 90 minute appointment. His office requested seeing me, instead of the other way around. I've seen so many specialists lately, he wanted to go over all the findings to thoroughly explain everything, and he sure did that well. Since we are all "terminal", the good news is there's no particular prediction of me kicking the bucket anytime soon. 
To think I started out not being very impressed with him, I've sure changed my mind.
I hope you are as lucky as I was with getting a new Dr. *CG*.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Going to bed???*

It's just coming up on midnight-thirty - basically "early evening" for our normal schedules. However, I cannot stop yawning! This getting up before 9:30 AM is for working people. Meanwhile, goodnight everyone! Sweet dreams.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG, I'm no morning glory either, unless I *have* to be....

Well, here it is a little after 9PM - I have to be up at 5AM tomorrow...coffeed up, showered, dressed, and out the door by 7 for Christmas breakfast at my daughter's....she's got a big breakfast planned...packages for them are all loaded up in the car, and I'll be headed out at a minute or two before 7AM for the whole one mile drive to her house. LOL


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Drive safely, *Cheryl*. After all, more accidents occur within five miles of home than anywhere else.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks.  I'll remember that.  Merry Christmas, love!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So...this happened today:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

BTW, that's 2 1/2 pounds of chocolate melting wafers combined with "mix-ins". Each chocolate piece includes either a dried apricot, potato chip, vanilla wafer, walnuts, peanuts, raisins, or shredded coconut. At least five pounds of candy! At $20 a pound, you're looking at $100 of candy.

...and about seven hours on my feet, walking back and forth from microwave to table to sink to...


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm tending the smoker tonight/morning.  Is sitting on the the couch drinking Makers and Coke considered tending the smoker?

Whatever it is considered, that's what I'm up to tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

Ready to put the roast in the oven and wondering if my daughters will make it. Heavy snow and poor visibility. One is 30 minutes away and the other is an hour away. Want them here but want them safe. 

Prettiest Christmas morning in many years.


----------



## Just Cooking

Safe is best but, I hope that they make it to your home...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks Ross. It’s cleared up nicely and they’re on their way here.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> Thanks Ross. It’s cleared up nicely and they’re on their way here.




Great news... Enjoy your family...   

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Vinylhanger said:


> I'm tending the smoker tonight/morning.  Is sitting on the the couch drinking Makers and Coke considered tending the smoker?
> 
> Whatever it is considered, that's what I'm up to tonight.


If whatever it is you are smoking turns out right, then you were tending the smoker.  Skål!


----------



## caseydog

Vinylhanger said:


> I'm tending the smoker tonight/morning.  Is sitting on the the couch drinking Makers and Coke considered tending the smoker?
> 
> Whatever it is considered, that's what I'm up to tonight.



Smoking meats, like fishing, is an activity created to give us a reason to sit around and drink. 

Makers is a little pricey to mix with cola, but to each his own. If I pay for Maker's, I tend to drink it on the rocks. But, I'm cheap. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Finished packing my personal things to be shipped to Missouri.
Packed and sealed all my kitchen utensils, knives, thermometers, etc.
That means no cooking here for the duration. 

Our BBF's insisted that we stay with them through Saturday when they have family in for New Years and Bill's birthday. That means that Pat and I will be cooking for Bill and Jeannie.. Cuts restaurant meals from 7 to 2 nights.. A couple of nights in a motel and then I fly off to Missouri and my daughter & sil... 

Ross


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Finished packing my personal things to be shipped to Missouri.
> Packed and sealed all my kitchen utensils, knives, thermometers, etc.
> That means no cooking here for the duration.
> 
> Our BBF's insisted that we stay with them through Saturday when they have family in for New Years and Bill's birthday. That means that Pat and I will be cooking for Bill and Jeannie.. Cuts restaurant meals from 7 to 2 nights.. A couple of nights in a motel and then I fly off to Missouri and my daughter & sil...
> 
> Ross



Moving from the Monterey peninsula to anywhere in Missouri seems like a major step down. But, it sounds like you are planning to make the most of it. I was bummed out to hear about the kitchen stuff you had to sell or give away. I know how you like to cook. I hope you will be able to re-stock as you settle in. 

Hey, if you can travel, come on down to Dallas for a few days. We can cook and talk about cars. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I'm wishing only the best for you Ross, and good to know you won't be moving away from all of us here at DC. We're looking forward to sharing your new life. 
Who will be cooking for Jeannie after you move?


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Moving from the Monterey peninsula to anywhere in Missouri seems like a major step down. But, it sounds like you are planning to make the most of it. I was bummed out to hear about the kitchen stuff you had to sell or give away. I know how you like to cook. I hope you will be able to re-stock as you settle in.
> 
> Hey, if you can travel, come on down to Dallas for a few days. We can cook and talk about cars.
> 
> CD


Leaving Monterey is a bit sad but, Of my 78 years, about half have been lived elsewhere. Plus, Monterey isn't the Monterey I grew up in.. Being close to my daughter will be a major good thing..
Dallas isn't all that far from Springfield.. A trip to cook and talk cars with you would be great...  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I'm wishing only the best for you Ross, and good to know you won't be moving away from all of us here at DC. We're looking forward to sharing your new life.
> Who will be cooking for Jeannie after you move?


Thank you, Kayelle..  

I enjoy DC too much to leave y'all... A big plus is that my daughter and I enjoy cooking together.. 

Jeannie is staying with our besties... Our friend Pat is a great cook so, Jeannie will be fine.. I expect her to make the move to MO, sometime in the spring, as much as she will miss family and friends in Monterey.

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Travel Safe, Ross!

I am getting prettied up for our Anniversary Dinner (33 years) with Mom and Dad (58 years).  We are heading to a great Chinese Restaurant in Scottsbluff, NE. wonderfulhousescottsbluff.com


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> Leaving Monterey is a bit sad but, Of my 78 years, about half have been lived elsewhere. Plus, Monterey isn't the Monterey I grew up in.. Being close to my daughter will be a major good thing..
> Dallas isn't all that far from Springfield.. A trip to cook and talk cars with you would be great...
> 
> Ross



Just give me enough warning to inflate the guest room bed. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you, Kayelle..
> 
> I enjoy DC too much to leave y'all... A big plus is that my daughter and I enjoy cooking together..
> 
> Jeannie is staying with our besties... Our friend Pat is a great cook so, Jeannie will be fine.. *I expect her to make the move to MO, sometime in the spring,* as much as she will miss family and friends in Monterey.
> 
> Ross



Oh, I'm so happy to read that Ross!!  SC and I have been hoping you'd be able to be together. We have a lovely garden sign with part of the Browning poem. "Come grow old along with me, the best is yet to be".


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Travel Safe, Ross!
> 
> I am getting prettied up for our Anniversary Dinner (33 years) with Mom and Dad (58 years).  We are heading to a great Chinese Restaurant in Scottsbluff, NE. wonderfulhousescottsbluff.com




Thank you, PF... 

and.... Happy Anniversary...   

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Just give me enough warning to inflate the guest room bed.
> 
> CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Oh, I'm so happy to read that Ross!!  SC and I have been hoping you'd be able to be together. We have a lovely garden sign with part of the Browning poem. "Come grow old along with me, the best is yet to be".



  She just wants to slide in to MO winters, not jump in as I'm doing..  

I think that she believes that it won't be so cold if she see's it coming... 

Ross


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Two good new's in one day!

Congratulations to PF/Shrek and Mom&Dad for your anniversaries!

Ross, I am so glad that you and Jeannie will only be separated for only a small while.  I believe this is the first I read about this part of your journey.  

Here's a secret  tip for you both,  one the PF/Shrek can probably do now and Ross pretty soon.   Open and close the front door a few times until you make frost build up on the glass.  Then you can scratch in little hearts or your initials or whatever  for  each other.   I discovered this idea Christmas day with so many people coming and going.   I can't wait until we take care of the grand kids again and we can do this and send Instagram pics to their parents at work and interrupt their day. I bet they don't teach this at day-care.

Ross,  I hope you have Skype access.


----------



## Just Cooking

Whiskadoodle said:


> Two good new's in one day!
> 
> Congratulations to PF/Shrek and Mom&Dad for your anniversaries!
> 
> Ross, I am so glad that you and Jeannie will only be separated for only a small while.  I believe this is the first I read about this part of your journey.
> 
> Here's a secret  tip for you both,  one the PF/Shrek can probably do now and Ross pretty soon.   Open and close the front door a few times until you make frost build up on the glass.  Then you can scratch in little hearts or your initials or whatever  for  each other.   I discovered this idea Christmas day with so many people coming and going.   I can't wait until we take care of the grand kids again and we can do this and send Instagram pics to their parents at work and interrupt their day. I bet they don't teach this at day-care.
> 
> *Ross,  I hope you have Skype access*.



We have both Skype and a messenger facetime thingy that my daughter hooked us up with.. Jeannie does not do anything technical so it will, probably, be just phone calls...  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> She just wants to slide in to MO winters, not jump in as I'm doing..
> 
> I think that she believes that it won't be so cold if she see's it coming...
> 
> Ross


I think it is worse when you jump in mid-cold season. When you slide in, your body has a chance to adjust as the days get colder.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ross, I'm also glad to hear that you and Jeannie will be joining one another again this spring.  Thanks for the update! Wishing you both an easy move - well, as easy as possible considering how far it is.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, I hope you and Shrek and your Mom and Dad had wonderful anniversary dinners.


*Ross*, my heart sings over the thought that you and Jeannie will be rejoining in spring. I'm guessing it's not until the warm part of spring, though? Winters in MO can be bad, but I know the heat and humidity in St. Louis can be a killer. I hope you don't have the same kind of weather out in Springfield since isn't as congested.


Just Cooking said:


> .. Jeannie does not do anything technical so it will, probably, be just phone calls...


Maybe your bestie Pat knows techie stuff as well as how to cook? You can only hope!




Kayelle said:


> ...We have a lovely garden sign with part of the Browning poem. "Come grow old along with me, the best is yet to be".


Thank you, *Kayelle*, for a beautiful earworm.  Ever since I saw your post earlier on Wednesday, this Mary Chapin Carpenter song has been gliding through my mind. Thankfully, it's a lovely song and Mary has an angelic voice - almost as good as Judy Collins.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR7SXfRzAb4


----------



## taxlady

Happy Anniversary PF and Shrek and PF's parents.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Made the cold trip from Nebraska to Cincinnati Ohio to see my wifes family. Heading to southeastern Kentucky tomorrow for a few days. I was going to head to Nashville while we are down there to see my aunt and uncle but they went to Nebraska!


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I think it is worse when you jump in mid-cold season. When you slide in, your body has a chance to adjust as the days get colder.


Uh huh... That's Jeannie's thinking..  

I'm doing the manly man thing..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> Uh huh... That's Jeannie's thinking..
> 
> I'm doing the manly man thing..
> 
> Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We had a good time, then went grocery shopping.  Home early.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just hangin' at the Cleveland  Museum of Art with a few of my friends.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And another friend. ..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got my Pie Chart from Ancestry.com, turns out I am:


50% Pumpkin
30% Blueberry
10% Lemon Meringue
5% Pecan
5% Apple


----------



## Just Cooking




----------



## Farmer Jon

Sitting at my mother in-laws in Kentucky. I thought we could escape the cold but it followed us. Heading home tomorrow.


----------



## Mad Cook

What am I doing? I'm sorely tempted to say "Talking to you" 

I'm recovering from a rather riotous Christmas break with a large mob of cousins. Next thing is going to be decorating the house - yes, all of it! I started a couple of months ago but I didn't get very far as life got in the way!


----------



## Farmer Jon

We are going to move my mother in law to Nebraska this coming summer. So We had a meeting with the neighbors here in Kentucky about buying the house. They have a son that just got married and want to fix it up for them. They are loggers and he is coming to work the family business. 

The house is shot. But it sits on one full acre with a chain link fence all around and good out buildings. There are no empty houses around this area. There is a fire bug here that burns them all down. If we don't sell it that is exactly what will happen. 
We considered just leaving it but by the time we could afford to do anything we would have to doze the whole lot and start over. We want a piece of ground here to live on part time when I "retire".


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> Sitting at my mother in-laws in Kentucky. I thought we could escape the cold _but it followed us_. Heading home tomorrow.



Soooo, this is your fault. Please take it back with you. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Resting in a motel, anticipating my Wednesday flight to Missouri and new adventures with my daughter and SIL...  

Mixed feelings about leaving my home town but, I generally look to the bright side of things..  

Ross


----------



## GA Home Cook

Sitting in a Marriott in Columbus Ohio having a glass of Merlot


----------



## Cheryl J

Planning activities to help keep my active 7 yr old grandson busy for 9 hours a day for the next 3 days....


----------



## buckytom

Good luck, Ross. Here's hoping that this is the beginning of a great adventure.


I just finished installing a big fishing bobber on a line attached to the garage ceiling so my wife will know how far in to drive her Jeep that it'll clear the door in back, but also not hit the stairs in front . When the bobber touches the windshield, that's far enough.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Good luck, Ross. Here's hoping that this is the beginning of a great adventure.
> 
> 
> I just finished installing a big fishing bobber on a line attached to the garage ceiling so my wife will know how far in to drive her Jeep that it'll clear the door in back, but also not hit the stairs in front . When the bobber touches the windshield, that's far enough.



My dad used to do that for my mom, but with a tennis ball.


----------



## caseydog

I am contemplating a fire in the fireplace. 

I actually wish I didn't have a fireplace, because it is mostly a waste of wall space down here in Dallas. But, every house has one. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> My dad used to do that for my mom, but with a tennis ball.



Yeah, I've always used tennis balls. Of course, I don't need anything now, since I drive a MINI. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl J said:


> My dad used to do that for my mom, but with a tennis ball.




I thought about using a tennis or Whiffle ball, but then I figured that someone would play with it. I'd have to hide the tennis racquets and Whiffle bats, lol.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I thought about using a tennis or Whiffle ball, but then I figured that someone would play with it. I'd have to hide the tennis racquets and Whiffle bats, lol.



If I lived near you and had access to your garage, you would come home one day to find a fish hanging from your bobber. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> I thought about using a tennis or Whiffle ball, but then I figured that someone would play with it. I'd have to hide the tennis racquets and Whiffle bats, lol.


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> If I lived near you and had access to your garage, you would come home one day to find a fish hanging from your bobber.
> 
> CD




Lol, That's a great idea.


----------



## Farmer Jon

caseydog said:


> Soooo, this is your fault. Please take it back with you.
> 
> CD [emoji38]


Haha I will do my best but no promises.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just made lunch for Tyler - he looked in my fridge and asked for celery sticks with peanut butter, an apple, a Cutie, ham, cheese, and crackers.  Couldn't argue with those choices. 

Switching the laundry over from washer to dryer, and will probably go outside and play ball with him when he's done with his lunch.  School starts back up Monday, so these full vacation days will go back to the normal after-school hours, with homework.


----------



## Kayelle

Your little guy always has the best healthy appetite Cheryl! When my sons were young they were never into junk food either, nor did I even have it in the house. 

As far as what I'm doing...I just got up from a nap as I slept so lousy last night. The good news is my back is better and I put the cane back in the closet. Whoo Hoo!!
Hopefully I just had a hitch in my getalong.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Your little guy always has the best healthy appetite Cheryl! When my sons were young they were never into junk food either, nor did I even have it in the house.
> 
> As far as what I'm doing...I just got up from a nap as I slept so lousy last night. *The good news is my back is better and I put the cane back in the closet. Whoo Hoo!!*
> Hopefully I just had a hitch in my getalong.


Yay!


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Your little guy always has the best healthy appetite Cheryl! When my sons were young they were never into junk food either, nor did I even have it in the house.
> 
> As far as what I'm doing...I just got up from a nap as I slept so lousy last night. The good news is my back is better and I put the cane back in the closet. Whoo Hoo!!
> Hopefully I just had a hitch in my getalong.


 
So glad to hear your back is better Kay, and you were able to put the cane away!  Every now and then I get a hitch in my gitalong as well...it's a pain in the you-know-what. 

Yes, Tyler loves fruit and veggies and I don't have much junk food here either - usually some ice cream and that's about it.  Tomorrow is the last day of Christmas vacay for him and he asked if we could make cookies....I promised him we would bake something, so we're going to make some blueberry muffins.  So I bought a box of Krusteaz Muffin mix.


----------



## rodentraiser

I found Police Interceptors on Youtube, so I'm watching Season 13 now. I need to wander into the kitchen in a bit and do up the dishes and then find something for supper/breakfast. Insomnia kept me up all last night and I finally got to sleep about 10am this morning and was up at 6pm. I can only imagine what time I'm going to get to sleep tomorrow morning because I get brighter and more bushy-tailed the later it gets. *sigh*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We finally got our insurance check, got a 2005 Ford F-150 pickup, white.  Body in good shape.  Drives well and I am not on foot.  Happy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay for wheels, *PF*! Safe driving to you.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We finally got our insurance check, got a 2005 Ford F-150 pickup, white.  Body in good shape.  Drives well and I am not on foot.  Happy!



That's great!  Enjoy your truck.


----------



## Just Cooking

Glad its settled, PF...  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished clearing off, digging out and moving three cars (one for a neighbor on vacation) from 13" of snow.  Now waiting for the Bobcat to clear out the parking spaces for us so I can move them back.


----------



## LPBeier

Glad that is settled, *PF* and sounds like you got a good replacement!

I am trying to catch up on all the writing assignments I have been asked to do. Not paying much yet, but it is nice to be popular! And I have gotten several great products and services (related to chronic health) in exchange for reviews. I have a few guest posts and interviews as well. I always wanted to be a writer and it seems like my dream has come true. People are finding my personal experiences helpful and that is great payment if you ask me!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Car looking*

Wow, *Andy*, 13"! I have no idea what we had in our drive, but most prediction maps had us in the "12-18 inch" zone. OH looks almost tropical right now - if 6 inches of snow in our last snowstorm with sub-20 temperatures can be called "tropical". 

*Lydia*, nice to see you're getting a bit of fame. Hopefully some measure of fortune will follow!



*sigh* Loverly's car is old and needs a new...heart? Let's just say that the one good part left in her engine is the block.  Her mechanic told her to park it and junk it. She's known for a while that she should be replacing "Pops" since he's 133,000 miles old, so I've been half-heartedly looking around in case she wanted one of our cars. Apparently Pops didn't know he was supposed to hang on for a few more months. No matter what her final decision is, we'll be getting a rental to take back when we return to MA next week. We have offered her the following options now that it's crunch time: 1) She uses Sally for the next month or so and looks around for something she would like to buy. 2) She takes Himself's older (2008 Mercury Milan, 102,000 miles). If that's the case, we drive back to OH to swap cars when weather improves.  3) She keeps Sally (2012 Hyundai Sonata, 73,000 miles - but it was recalled for an engine problem so the engine is about 21,000 miles "old") we'll mail her the title when we get back home. She's insisting that if she decides to go that way, she IS buying it from us at trade-in value. We'll see. :

I really don't like car shopping. It comes in third behind shoe shopping and clothes shopping. The sacrifices we make for our kids.  Well...I have been saying it might be time to put our older bones into a higher vehicle again. I miss my old van, but we'll be looking at (used) compact SUVs. Right now I'm favoring Toyota's RAV-4 or Subaru's Forester. Any thoughts? Or other recommendations? Thanks in advance.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I really don't like car shopping. It comes in third behind shoe shopping and clothes shopping. The sacrifices we make for our kids. [emoji38] Well...I have been saying it might be time to put our older bones into a higher vehicle again. I miss my old van, but we'll be looking at (used) compact SUVs. Right now I'm favoring Toyota's RAV-4 or Subaru's Forester. Any thoughts? Or other recommendations? Thanks in advance.



I love my 2006 Ford Escape Hybrid. When it switches to the electric engine, it's like driving a big golf cart [emoji38]

We have always bought Ford vehicles because DH's father was an engineer there, so we get the family discount. The Escape really is fun to drive, though, and it has lots of storage space in the back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I knew you'd lobby for an Escape, *GG*!  I know you really  your wheels. I took an Escape out when we were shopping last time. It was a new vehicle, maybe a 2013? I thought it road rather trucky. Considering we were replacing a Dodge Grand Caravan (which, actually, is built on a car platform), I didn't like the harder ride. After owning the Sonata for 4-ish years, I now think that the Caravan had a better ride than the Sonata! My loaner Santa Fe (when they replaced the engine on my car) was pretty sweet. It had a nicer ride than the Sonata, too. 

Might look at the Escape again. My folks, in-laws, and us have owned Fords a lot during decades of car ownership.

And your golf cart analogy? That's one powerful cart!


----------



## GotGarlic

Trucky? Hm. I think DH's F-150 rides a whole lot truckier! 

I haven't driven the others you mention so I can't compare. I just know that when I need to get a new vehicle, it'll be another Escape. I don't know how they've changed from the 2006, except for how they look. I should take a look sometime. 

And it really is like driving a big golf cart. I have to be very careful when I'm driving in a parking lot. People have stepped off the curb in front of me because they can't hear it coming!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well I HOPE DH's truck rides "truckier".  I actually haven't driven the others yet. But I had better get on it once we get home. You see, when you let them play with the puppy...

Looks like Loverly will be keeping Sally from the sounds of it. So far she has had two guy friends tell her that she should quit being so stubborn and acting like an a** and graciously thank her parents for the generous offer of just taking the car. I LIKE these friends! She's a good kid, she works hard, she deserves a break once in a while. I think we've convinced her that taking our car no strings attached will make US happy...and doesn't she want us to be happy??? (Oh yeah, I can pack up a kid's suitcase for guilt trip if I have to  )


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, *Andy*, 13"! I have no idea what we had in our drive, but most prediction maps had us in the "12-18 inch" zone. OH looks almost tropical right now - if 6 inches of snow in our last snowstorm with sub-20 temperatures can be called "tropical".
> 
> *Lydia*, nice to see you're getting a bit of fame. Hopefully some measure of fortune will follow!
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Loverly's car is old and needs a new...heart? Let's just say that the one good part left in her engine is the block.  Her mechanic told her to park it and junk it. She's known for a while that she should be replacing "Pops" since he's 133,000 miles old, so I've been half-heartedly looking around in case she wanted one of our cars. Apparently Pops didn't know he was supposed to hang on for a few more months. No matter what her final decision is, we'll be getting a rental to take back when we return to MA next week. We have offered her the following options now that it's crunch time: 1) She uses Sally for the next month or so and looks around for something she would like to buy. 2) She takes Himself's older (2008 Mercury Milan, 102,000 miles). If that's the case, we drive back to OH to swap cars when weather improves.  3) She keeps Sally (2012 Hyundai Sonata, 73,000 miles - but it was recalled for an engine problem so the engine is about 21,000 miles "old") we'll mail her the title when we get back home. She's insisting that if she decides to go that way, she IS buying it from us at trade-in value. We'll see. :
> 
> I really don't like car shopping. It comes in third behind shoe shopping and clothes shopping. The sacrifices we make for our kids.  Well...I have been saying it might be time to put our older bones into a higher vehicle again. I miss my old van, but we'll be looking at (used) compact SUVs. Right now I'm favoring Toyota's RAV-4 or Subaru's Forester. Any thoughts? Or other recommendations? Thanks in advance.



Subaru used to send me a lot of press cars when I was working full-time for a car magazine. Subaru's all-wheel drive system is one of the best, after Audi's, of course. It is a really good system for rain and snow. I would lean that way, myself, especially where you live. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

I just got my Ford truck and Acura TL fixed, bit boy did I want to buy a new Subaru Crosstrek.

It's one of the few, low cost cars that you can still buy with a manual transmission. I really don't understand why more people don't want to drive stick. You can get better gas mileage with a 4 or small 6 cylinder, and on the occasional time you need more power, you can always just downshift.

Maybe next year.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We finally got our insurance check, got a 2005 Ford F-150 pickup, white.  Body in good shape.  Drives well and I am not on foot.  Happy!



Congratulations!

You'll have a lot of new friends for the next couple of months.

You will be amazed at how many people have a basement filled with rusty appliances, a garage filled with old furniture and the need for a friend with a truck to make a quick trip to the Home Depot! 

You will also find yourself slamming on the brakes in front of any interesting looking pile of _stuff_ that you see on the curb! 

Have fun!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> You'll have a lot of new friends for the next couple of months.
> 
> You will be amazed at how many people have a basement filled with rusty appliances, a garage filled with old furniture and the need for a friend with a truck to make a quick trip to the Home Depot!
> 
> You will also find yourself slamming on the brakes in front of any interesting looking pile of _stuff_ that you see on the curb!
> 
> Have fun!!!



This is pickup country!  Everyone has one and now I do too!

Thanks!


----------



## Kayelle

*CG,* for what it's worth, I love my new 2017 Mazda SUV crossover. Whatever you get, the *Radar Cruise Control i*s the best thing since the automatic transmission..no kidding! I don't know how many cars have it but that's how you should start your search in my opinion.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds interesting, *Kay*. But you've now added another brand to look at!  I really limit looking around to the smallest amount it takes. I'll probably re-visit the Ford Escape because the "ride" might feel different than it did 4 or so years ago. I probably will road test a Subaru Forester and/or a Toyata RAV-4 just because I know they are reliable. But I keep thinking back to how nice the Hyundai Santa Fe was to ride in and drive when it was my 2-week loaner at the time Sally was getting her new "heart" (engine). I've already looked at the used ones available at the Hyundai dealership nearest to us; looks like they have five that might be possibilities. I might just make it easy on myself and take home the puppy that I've already played with.

I did say that I hate shopping for a car, right?...


----------



## Kayelle

Here's another thought CG. SC got his very low mileage 2yr old Hyundai at Hurtz rent a car. He went online, found what he wanted and they delivered it to our local Hurtz. 
No muss no fuss, easy peasy. Got it for a great price too.


----------



## Andy M.

CG, so you're looking for a small SUV.  We really like the Honda CR-V.  We've had three over the years and have been pleased wit their performance and durability.  

Good luck with your shopping.


----------



## Kayelle

Check this out *CG*...

https://www.hertzcarsales.com/r2bhowitworks


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wow, *Andy*, 13"! I have no idea what we had in our drive, but most prediction maps had us in the "12-18 inch" zone. OH looks almost tropical right now - if 6 inches of snow in our last snowstorm with sub-20 temperatures can be called "tropical".
> 
> *Lydia*, nice to see you're getting a bit of fame. Hopefully some measure of fortune will follow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like car shopping. It comes in third behind shoe shopping and clothes shopping. The sacrifices we make for our kids.  Well...I have been saying it might be time to put our older bones into a higher vehicle again. I miss my old van, but we'll be looking at (used) compact SUVs. Right now I'm favoring Toyota's RAV-4 or Subaru's Forester. Any thoughts? Or other recommendations? Thanks in advance.



A little over a year ago I decided to replace my 17 year old Nissan, mainly because I now need an all wheel drive vehicle, living in the mountains.  After much research, I bought a 2016 Subaru Forester XT. The XT was because it was the only 2016 Subaru left on the lot in October. It's not small and quite peppy because it has a turbo something under the hood.  I love it, it drives quite responsively, has an Intelligent tracking system for stupid winter drivers, is very comfortable..  The only thing I do not like is it only gets 24 mpg.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds interesting, *Kay*. But you've now added another brand to look at!  I really limit looking around to the smallest amount it takes. I'll probably re-visit the Ford Escape because the "ride" might feel different than it did 4 or so years ago. I probably will road test a Subaru Forester and/or a Toyata RAV-4 just because I know they are reliable. But I keep thinking back to how nice the Hyundai Santa Fe was to ride in and drive when it was my 2-week loaner at the time Sally was getting her new "heart" (engine). I've already looked at the used ones available at the Hyundai dealership nearest to us; looks like they have five that might be possibilities. I might just make it easy on myself and take home the puppy that I've already played with.
> 
> I did say that I hate shopping for a car, right?...



FYI. Hyundai and KIA are the same company. Their products look different, but they are the same products, built at the same factories. I tend to like the looks of the KIA products a little better, for the most part, but underneath, they are the same. The KIA Sorento would be the same as the Hyundai SantaFe.

So, if looking at pre-owned vehicles, adding the Sorento to the SantaFe would expand your "inventory." 

CD


----------



## caseydog

bethzaring said:


> A little over a year ago I decided to replace my 17 year old Nissan, mainly because I now need an all wheel drive vehicle, living in the mountains.  After much research, I bought a 2016 Subaru Forester XT. The XT was because it was the only 2016 Subaru left on the lot in October. It's not small and quite peppy because it has a turbo something under the hood.  I love it, it drives quite responsively, has an Intelligent tracking system for stupid winter drivers, is very comfortable..  The only thing I do not like is it only gets 24 mpg.



Subaru uses horizontally opposed "boxer" engines with turbochargers. Porsche uses similar engines. They have good power, but are not the most fuel efficient engines you can get. But, the power, and the really good AWD system make up for the fuel economy, IMO. 

The Ford Escape with the _EcoBoost_ engine has a turbocharged engine. Turbos are getting very common these days, as they get more power out of smaller, more fuel-efficient engines. Turbo four-cylinder engines are replacing V6 engines in many cars. My MINI CooperS has a turbocharger. It is very quick, and gets 30mpg average around Dallas. 

CD


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I really don't like car shopping. It comes in third behind shoe shopping and clothes shopping. The sacrifices we make for our kids.  Well...I have been saying it might be time to put our older bones into a higher vehicle again. I miss my old van, but we'll be looking at (used) compact SUVs. Right now I'm favoring Toyota's RAV-4 or Subaru's Forester. Any thoughts? Or other recommendations? Thanks in advance.



I can't list car shopping since I don't drive, but I am right there behind you with the clothes and shoe shopping. I take a 4.5 wide shoe. What a nightmare trying to find a pair in my size. And standing only 4'6" tall, every stitch of clothing I buy, I have to have hemmed. Even have to have the arms of long sleeves shortened. Fortunately for me, I took sewing in the 7th and 8th grade. So I can do my own altering.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, at 4' 6" tall, you could put a neckline and armholes into a pretty pillowcase, add a nice belt, and call it a dress. Don't even need to buy a king-size case. 



caseydog said:


> FYI. Hyundai and KIA are the same company...
> So, if looking at pre-owned vehicles, adding the Sorento to the SantaFe would expand your "inventory."


Dear man, I'm not looking to expand my shopping, I want to contract it!  And I already knew the Hyundai/Kia thing. I may be female, but I'm not a "girl" when it comes to cars. And I'm a much better shopper/wheeler-dealer than my dear hubby. I'm going out alone this time.

We picked up our rental Monday afternoon. Online they promoted "Toyota RAV4", but the small print reminded you that you could end up with a similar car. Harrumph, I wouldn't call a Chevy Trax similar to a RAV4.  Wasn't on my list of models to test-drive. After sitting in it and traveling all of about one mile, I realized it's going to be a looooonnngggg ride from OH to MA. Danged thing rides like a truck and the seats feel like 1960's molded plastic cafeteria chairs. Since a week's rental cost the same as a 4-day rental (which is how many days we needed it for), I'm going to try and sweet-talk the clerk at our local Enterprise to see if I could swap cars for the remaining three days. Probably ain't gonna happen, though. *sigh*


----------



## CakePoet

Cold and Icy morning and I am going to brave the elements and get the kid to daycare. I'm happy we have cheap daycare, 25 dollar per months and she get time her friends and organic and fare trade  dinners  ( this area is eco nuts).


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Finally got to the hotel. Now it's Jammy Time! It's Jammy Time, Jammy Time.  [emoji99]


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Dear man*, I'm not looking to expand my shopping, I want to contract it!  And I already knew the Hyundai/Kia thing. I may be female, but I'm not a "girl" when it comes to cars. And I'm a much better shopper/wheeler-dealer than my dear hubby. I'm going out alone this time.
> 
> We picked up our rental Monday afternoon. Online they promoted "Toyota RAV4", but the small print reminded you that you could end up with a similar car. Harrumph, I wouldn't call a Chevy Trax similar to a RAV4.  Wasn't on my list of models to test-drive. After sitting in it and traveling all of about one mile, I realized it's going to be a looooonnngggg ride from OH to MA. Danged thing rides like a truck and the seats feel like 1960's molded plastic cafeteria chairs. Since a week's rental cost the same as a 4-day rental (which is how many days we needed it for), I'm going to try and sweet-talk the clerk at our local Enterprise to see if I could swap cars for the remaining three days. Probably ain't gonna happen, though. *sigh*



_*Dear woman*_, most MEN don't know Jack about cars, so I was not making a sexist remark. 

Yeah, the Chevy Trax is a POS, from my own personal experience. I completely agree with your assessment of that vehicle. I'm not a huge fan of the RAV4, either. 

I do like the Kia Sportage, especially with the 2.0 Turbo and AWD. Roughly the same size as the Trax, but much, much better. 

For rentals, I prefer _Hertz_, myself. With all the traveling I do, I get to pick my car from the "Five Star Gold" rows. That gives me a chance to try new things. I usually have at least 20 cars to choose from. I'm kind of partial to Ford Fusion hybrids, and the KIA Sportage I already mentioned. Next week in Scottsdale, my ride will be a Mercedes C-Class, for the price of a Malibu. Points. 

I'm not a fan of _Enterprise_. When I rent cars for 100-plus days a year, I expect preferential treatment. From my own experience, they don't seem to agree. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CD, I didn't take your remark as sexist. I just thought you were picking on me.  I walked home from school most nice days from around 1963 through May 1969. I studied car styles and brands and could tell you what make, model, and year a car was and be right almost all of the time. Then again, those were the days of distinctive styles. Now they pretty much all look alike.

Re: rentals. This was a sudden need, so we went with price. Our last rental was spring of 2014 when Sally almost sprung a leak after her engine had been replaced (Sonata engine recall). That one was through Enterprise and everything went smoothly. Other than that, no car rentals since the mid-2000s by Himself. Anything from that time or longer were business cars. Himself would see which company gave him the nicest vehicle in his $$ range. He'd usually end up picking between Avis and Hertz, both on his company's list. He was nowhere near the status you have with Hertz.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh, and this Trax is tiny!  A Sportage won't do. I really liked the Santa Fe loaner in 2014. I may throw in the towel and just deal for one by next week!


----------



## CakePoet

My tongue is on FIRE!!!!!!   I licked off a drop of curry from my hand and  WOW!   I have no more tongue or face,  just burning raging fire.


----------



## Katie H

I love silver and don't really mind polishing it but our collection has grown to the extent that I need to protect it from oxidation.  So...

Recently I bought some large plastic bins with lids and some kenized cloth and am making a large liner for each bin so the silver will be protected and I won't have to polish as much.

So far my efforts are working quite well and our silver will be shiny whenever we want to use it.

The only silver that will need attention are the pieces that are on display on the server and sideboard of the dining room.  I can handle that, especially since I have my good friend "Maas Metal Cleaner" to take the effort out of polishing.


----------



## buckytom

As I was just getting to sleep this morning, my wife shouted for me to come out on the deck. There was a tiny, orange Tabby cat meowing away under the steps. 

I was able to disassemble a section of the lattice and crawl underneath with some food. The poor little thing was but skin and bones. She inhaled 2 small cans of food in no time. I picked her up and brought her into our washroom. DW set up a litter box, food bowls, and bed for her. She's been sleeping all day, only getting up when we check on her, purring all the time - even in her sleep.
I just looked and she was declawed, so she must have been someone's pet. She probably hasn't eaten or slept comfortably for quite some time with our recent sub-zero weather and snow. 
We contacted the police and local shelters, and have sent out pictures in an effort to find her home.

If no one claims her, I think we just got cat #5. She's such a sweet little thing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Well Hi, Bucky's Baby Girl!  You picked the right home, that's for sure.


----------



## caseydog

Bucky, take her to the SPCA, Animal Control or a local vet and have her scanned for a chip. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here wondering how I am going to switch back to day shift next week...I got an office job, much like the one I had in Missoula.  It should help my health and sleep.  Tomorrow will be my last night shift.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like it is a good change for you, *PF*. Good luck with adapting to daytime work again. You can do this! Hope you enjoy your new job.


Such a pretty kitty, *bucky*. If I lived closer I'd come over and take her off of your hands.

The left side of my brain is arguing with the right, telling it how we all need to go to bed. The right side wants to stay up and cruise the interwebs. I think the left *yawn* side izzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz..................


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, little orange kitty, I agree with PF, you found the best home ever! And *Bucky*, thanks for delaying your bedtime to rescue the little beauty!

Speaking of sleeping and pets, I am about to curl up in my recliner - not so much that I am coughing or my back is bothering me tonight (this morning), but I went into the bedroom to find TB, Monkey, and Miley all cozied up in the bed and while I could easily move them over, they looked just a little too comfortable to budge them. I actually find the recliner quite acceptable!

And I dare anyone to call me a pushover just because I won't push them over.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks PF, CG, and LP. She is such a nice little cat; loves to snug up around your neck.

Casey, my wife is bringing her to a vet today to get her scanned for a chip. She was horribly declawed, so there's a chance she may have also been chipped. Although, I'm not sure I want to meet the owner of a cat who thought it OK to declaw.

And lol, LP. I have to move cats to get in bed as well. They mumble and complain, then sleep on my legs.


PF, good luck on the dayshift. Here comes the sun!


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy to see that that cute cat found your home, Bucky.. I believe that some things are meant to be..

Hoping your day shift brings you good health and better sleep, PF..

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

*PF*, I hope you find some peace in moving to the day shift. You work hard and need to look after yourself. We need you here and Shrek needs you at home!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Been very busy. We are giving the shop a much needed cleaning. Having a party this weekend to thank all the people who helped us out with harvest.

I picked up 4 more ducks. Bule sweedish. And we got back in the cattle business. 153 head of black Angus/ Charolais*cross. 

I don't want to jinx it but we are working on a deal with one of our neighbors to feed out his 100% wagyu calves. I am very excited about that.


----------



## rodentraiser

I am contemplating going to the bank and trying to find out why, even though it's included in my statement totals, two deposits that went in automatically didn't show up on the statement. They obviously went into the account, but they're not on the statement. *scratches head*

I was supposed to get a COL raise in my SSDI and I didn't, so I have to go into the Social Security office (no use calling). So how do I prove my COL didn't go in if nothing is on the statement? Besides that, I am now paying for Medicare, so for a couple of months my auto deposits are going to be different amounts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> PF, good luck on the dayshift. Here comes the sun!



Do they make sunblock 5000?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Hoping your day shift brings you good health and better sleep, PF..
> 
> Ross





LPBeier said:


> *PF*, I hope you find some peace in moving to the day shift. You work hard and need to look after yourself. We need you here and Shrek needs you at home!



Last night tonight, haven't decided if it is a joyous or sombre event.  I will miss my night friends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> Been very busy. We are giving the shop a much needed cleaning. Having a party this weekend to thank all the people who helped us out with harvest.
> 
> I picked up 4 more ducks. Bule sweedish. And we got back in the cattle business. 153 head of black Angus/ Charolais*cross.
> 
> I don't want to jinx it but we are working on a deal with one of our neighbors to feed out his 100% wagyu calves. I am very excited about that.



The cattle business is great!  Congrats, Jon.


----------



## caseydog

My printer, that is five-ish years old, maybe more, needed ink, so I went out to buy some.

_*NINETY-SIX DOLLARS???!!!*_

I looked at the new printers on the same row, and they were less money than the ink. Now, I know new printers come with very little ink, but there was this Kodak all-in-one printer with WiFi that came with enough ink for 1,500 pages. It was 99-bucks. 

No-brainer. New printer with more features that I will use, for 3-bucks more than an ink-refill. 

One problem, the instructions for this thing are rubbish. I'm going to have to call Kodak Tech Support to set the darn thing up on my network. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm patting myself for getting out in slop weather to test drive some cars. I did stop at Enterprise. The manager apologized for my displeasure with what had been foisted upon us, then made mumbly agreeing noises when I said that the Akron location probably shipped the Trax to the much smaller office we went to just to get the car off of their hands. Our town's Enterprise probably has the same problem out of Worcester.  He also said he would swap my vehicle out for the remainder of our rental, but all he had on the lot right then were sedans and a Dodge Minivan. I exclaimed "I love that minivan!". He thought I was going to take it, then I busted his bubble by telling him that I had owned 2 over a 16 year period and wasn't planning on buying one this time around. With the garbage weather coming our way I'm not going to be car shopping this weekend. I'll just keep the Trax until Monday and then return it.

I took out a 2014 RAV4 Limited, 30,000 miles, and every bell, whistle, and parade float you can hope for. "Driver 1/Driver 2" memory settings? I think I'm in love.  However, the saleswoman did not get that impression when I was there, just that I thought it was a "very nice car, but I also really like that Santa Fe..."  I also drove another Ford Escape. Sorry, *GG*, but that just isn't the vehicle for me. Glad you like it though! Ford does make great vehicles.

I hope to get out Friday to check out the Santa Fe again. And the Kia dealer (in the opposite direction) has a Sorento on their lot. The heavy rains that are predicted over the next two days just might wash my intentions down the drain.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm patting myself for getting out in slop weather to test drive some cars. I did stop at Enterprise. The manager apologized for my displeasure with what had been foisted upon us, then made mumbly agreeing noises when I said that the Akron location probably shipped the Trax to the much smaller office we went to just to get the car off of their hands. Our town's Enterprise probably has the same problem out of Worcester.  He also said he would swap my vehicle out for the remainder of our rental, but all he had on the lot right then were sedans and a Dodge Minivan. I exclaimed "I love that minivan!". He thought I was going to take it, then I busted his bubble by telling him that I had owned 2 over a 16 year period and wasn't planning on buying one this time around. With the garbage weather coming our way I'm not going to be car shopping this weekend. I'll just keep the Trax until Monday and then return it.
> 
> 
> 
> I took out a 2014 RAV4 Limited, 30,000 miles, and every bell, whistle, and parade float you can hope for. "Driver 1/Driver 2" memory settings? I think I'm in love.  However, the saleswoman did not get that impression when I was there, just that I thought it was a "very nice car, but I also really like that Santa Fe..."  I also drove another Ford Escape. Sorry, *GG*, but that just isn't the vehicle for me. Glad you like it though! Ford does make great vehicles.
> 
> I hope to get out Friday to check out the Santa Fe again. And the Kia dealer (in the opposite direction) has a Sorento on their lot. The heavy rains that are predicted over the next two days just might wash my intentions down the drain.



Thank you for posting your experiences..
I am considering a lease and  am interested in reading what others think about various cars.. I plan  to go as low ball as possible as I only need basic transportation..

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...I hope to get out Friday to check out the Santa Fe again. And the Kia dealer (in the opposite direction) has a Sorento on their lot. The heavy rains that are predicted over the next two days just might wash my intentions down the drain.



Did you know that Kia is owned by Hyundai?  You should find similarities between the Santa Fe and the Sorento.

Good luck shopping.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm patting myself for getting out in slop weather to test drive some cars. I did stop at Enterprise. The manager apologized for my displeasure with what had been foisted upon us, then made mumbly agreeing noises when I said that the Akron location probably shipped the Trax to the much smaller office we went to just to get the car off of their hands. Our town's Enterprise probably has the same problem out of Worcester. [emoji38] He also said he would swap my vehicle out for the remainder of our rental, but all he had on the lot right then were sedans and a Dodge Minivan. I exclaimed "I love that minivan!". He thought I was going to take it, then I busted his bubble by telling him that I had owned 2 over a 16 year period and wasn't planning on buying one this time around. With the garbage weather coming our way I'm not going to be car shopping this weekend. I'll just keep the Trax until Monday and then return it.
> 
> I took out a 2014 RAV4 Limited, 30,000 miles, and every bell, whistle, and parade float you can hope for. "Driver 1/Driver 2" memory settings? I think I'm in love. [emoji813] However, the saleswoman did not get that impression when I was there, just that I thought it was a "very nice car, but I also really like that Santa Fe..."  I also drove another Ford Escape. Sorry, *GG*, but that just isn't the vehicle for me. Glad you like it though! Ford does make great vehicles.
> 
> I hope to get out Friday to check out the Santa Fe again. And the Kia dealer (in the opposite direction) has a Sorento on their lot. The heavy rains that are predicted over the next two days just might wash my intentions down the drain.


No problem for me, CG! Good luck finding something you're happy with [emoji2]


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> Did you know that Kia is owned by Hyundai?  You should find similarities between the Santa Fe and the Sorento.
> 
> Good luck shopping.



Oh, really? 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No shopping today. Yuck, drizzly, blowing-rain kind of day. Granted I would have been the only one in any dealership that wasn't staff, but I just couldn't bring myself to leave my cozy home - full of dirty laundry. So I did laundry...and laundry...and more laundry. I do not understand why we come back with so much laundry when I keep up with it when we are at Loverly's. I swear the dirty clothes multiply in the luggage as we drive along.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> No shopping today. Yuck, drizzly, blowing-rain kind of day. Granted I would have been the only one in any dealership that wasn't staff, but I just couldn't bring myself to leave my cozy home - full of dirty laundry. So I did laundry...and laundry...and more laundry. I do not understand why we come back with so much laundry when I keep up with it when we are at Loverly's. I swear the dirty clothes multiply in the luggage as we drive along.



Let me know if you find any single socks, A few of mine escaped the dryer. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Let me know if you find any single socks, A few of mine escaped the dryer.
> 
> CD



Missing socks morph into cheap plastic hangers....


----------



## caseydog

I'm watching TV commercials, occasionally interrupted by a football game. 

CD


----------



## bethzaring

caseydog said:


> I'm watching TV commercials, occasionally interrupted by a football game.
> 
> CD




That was good!


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> _*Dear woman*_, most MEN don't know Jack about cars, so I was not making a sexist remark.
> 
> Yeah, the Chevy Trax is a POS, from my own personal experience. I completely agree with your assessment of that vehicle. I'm not a huge fan of the RAV4, either.
> 
> I do like the Kia Sportage, especially with the 2.0 Turbo and AWD. Roughly the same size as the Trax, but much, much better.
> 
> For rentals, I prefer _Hertz_, myself. With all the traveling I do, I get to pick my car from the "Five Star Gold" rows. That gives me a chance to try new things. I usually have at least 20 cars to choose from. I'm kind of partial to Ford Fusion hybrids, and the KIA Sportage I already mentioned. Next week in Scottsdale, my ride will be a Mercedes C-Class, for the price of a Malibu. Points.
> 
> I'm not a fan of _Enterprise_. When I rent cars for 100-plus days a year, I expect preferential treatment. From my own experience, they don't seem to agree.
> 
> CD



I have to agree with you. When I worked at the overhead door company, a call would come in from _Enterprise_, I would write "Wanna-Be Company". They treat their employees like crap, and that is passed on to their customers. My neighbor upstairs worked for them. That lasted about a month. She quit the day they told her that her outfits needed so much shorter. When she came home, I could hear her husband ranting and raving, and right so!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> I have to agree with you. When I worked at the overhead door company, a call would come in from _Enterprise_, I would write "Wanna-Be Company". They treat their employees like crap...


On the other hand, I have a theatre friend who's worked for Enterprise for years and never had any complaints about treatment or anything. When it's a large company it's difficult to make a broad-sweeping comment like that. In many cases experiences vary widely from location to location.


----------



## buckytom

Or maybe Enterprise really does suck. In many locations.

I had to rent a car this past summer when my truck was being fixed (I hit a deer going around 75 mph. Well, the deer wasn't initially going 75 mph, I was. Then he ran in front of my truck, and suddenly he was...).

Since I had to drive into the city and park on the streets every night, I asked for the additional insurance. Just the collision insurance to cover dings and scratches, nothing else.

When the bill came, there was about $80 worth of extra charges on my bill that I didn't authorize such as roadside assistance and GPS/satellite radio.

They refuse to remove the charges, so I'm letting my credit card company fight it out with them. I guess they're willing to lose a family of semi-yearly customers (when my family comes to visit, or we go to their houses in FL, DE, VA, and D.C., we've often rented from Enterprise). But I've heard similar complaints from everyone in my family about bad customer service, so no longer.


----------



## Just Cooking

My experience, living in various parts of the country, is that branch management has a lot to do with customer satisfaction, in many businesses..

A manager of a store/business 'here' may not manage as efficiently as a manager 'there'.. Hopefully, over time, upper management will understand that they have the wrong person in change of a branch of their business..

Ross


----------



## buckytom

Yes, that is certainly true. But this seems to happen across 4 or 5 states. 

No big deal.That's how their competition might win, I guess.


----------



## Addie

The one we have here is located as well at the airport along with about 15 other car rentals. The have the smallest lot and it keeps getting smaller. I think the Port Authority is trying to get rid of them. Too many complaints.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I had no problems with Enterprise, the guys in the office were polite and helpful.


----------



## taxlady

I rented cars frequently for two years. I liked Enterprise best and used them a lot. I will admit it was always one specific office. I often got free upgrades. I used them again, same office, when my car was totalled two years later. It was great being greeted as a valued, remembered client. Still very helpful.


----------



## LPBeier

I am writing one of two product reviews for my blog and then when they are done, I am closing it down. 

Why?

I just feel I have come to a point where I can walk away without regrets. I have a social media readership of well over 5,000 and my point of taking the stigma out of chronic illness has been made several times. I wanted to be a writer and I have fulfilled that quite well. I may go on to write a book, but that will be in my own time.

Now I will be able to spend more time with my other passion...baking!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If you bake more of those works of art cakes *Lyd*, be sure to post photos, OK?


Another day, another bit of car shopping. After sitting in a Kia Sportage and Sorento, and then a Hyundai Tuscon and Santa Fe, we can most assuredly say that the two brands do not compare. When checking out the Kias, with the driver's seat fully back and slightly reclined (with Himself sitting right where he would be if he were driving) I could not get into the seat behind him without cramming some body part. When trying to get into the Sportage, I had only my right foot in...and it immediately became trapped under the seat and I could not get my leg out because I was starting to get a charlie horse in my calf!  After yelping "move the seat forward!" twice, I rescued the foot. I didn't have any real additional room in the seat behind the driver in the Sorento, either.

We checked out a Hyundai Tuscon, then test drove a Santa Fe. Far roomier front and back, and more cargo space in the way-back. After taking it for his typical "Mr. Toad's Wild Ride" test, Himself said "now I see why you've like the Santa Fe for three years". He still wants to test drive the RAV-4 I drove last week, but I'm thinking we'll be taking the Santa Fe home before too long.

Meanwhile, I talked with Loverly to find out how she's been getting along with Sally. She's very pleased with the car and amazed with the gas mileage, but said she never had a girl-named car. I have a feeling that Sally is due for a sex change...


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Or maybe Enterprise really does suck. In many locations.
> 
> I had to rent a car this past summer when my truck was being fixed (I hit a deer going around 75 mph. Well, the deer wasn't initially going 75 mph, I was. Then he ran in front of my truck, and suddenly he was...).
> 
> Since I had to drive into the city and park on the streets every night, I asked for the additional insurance. Just the collision insurance to cover dings and scratches, nothing else.
> 
> When the bill came, there was about $80 worth of extra charges on my bill that I didn't authorize such as roadside assistance and GPS/satellite radio.
> 
> They refuse to remove the charges, so I'm letting my credit card company fight it out with them. I guess they're willing to lose a family of semi-yearly customers (when my family comes to visit, or we go to their houses in FL, DE, VA, and D.C., we've often rented from Enterprise). But I've heard similar complaints from everyone in my family about bad customer service, so no longer.



I can only go on my own experiences. Enterprise has a location a few miles from me. When I have a job in Houston, or OKC, or somewhere else where driving is more economical and expedient than flying, I rented from Enterprise. 

I never got very good cars, and most had a whole lot of miles on them, but I was okay with that, because I didn't want to leave my car at the Airport when I picked up a rental car. They also made me fill out all kinds of paperwork every time I rented a car, as if I was a first time customer, instead of a forty-time customer. If they didn't have the car class I wanted, they said, "This is what we have, take it or leave it."

But, then Hertz opened up a location a few blocks from Enterprise, and Hertz is who I use when I fly to other cities and rent cars. And, to be honest, Hertz treats me like a rockstar. I'm a Five-Star Gold customer, so I just get off the plane, and go straight to my car. No paperwork. The same is true when at my local Hertz rental location. I walk in, show my Drivers License to prove it is me, and get in my car. No paperwork. The cars are newer, and if they don't have what I reserved, they give me something better than what I reserved. "We don't have any Toyota Corollas, will a Chrysler 300 be okay?" Um, let me think about that... yeah!  

I do things for my best customers that I won't do for every customer. Hertz does that, too. Enterprise just never seemed to appreciate my continued business. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Packing up my daughter's 2 week old Tristar Power Pot to return..

First week, perfect.. 

Second week, not holding pressure as its supposed to.. Did a turkey breast and it came out only OK.. Daughter called the mfg. and was told to take it back..

Back it goes and its up to daughter what she replaces it with.. 

Personally, when I move into my own apartment, I will choose an Instant Pot.. Not so much that other brands aren't good but, because I have noticed that most online conversations, blogs and recipes are about Instant Pot..

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Just Cooking said:


> Personally, when I move into my own apartment, I will choose an Instant Pot.. Not so much that other brands aren't good but, because I have noticed that most online conversations, blogs and recipes are about Instant Pot..
> 
> Ross



I totally love my Instant Pot!


----------



## Just Cooking

LPBeier said:


> I totally love my Instant Pot!



I have found that in the many blogs I have been reading...  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

It's auction week in Scottsdale. I was at the Worldwide Auctioneers auction today. I got to video a piece of history... infamous history. It is a 1939 Mercedes-Benz that was Adolf Hitler's parade car. 

It didn't reach the reserve price, so it didn't sell -- yet. They will quite possibly sell it after the auction. That is not unusual. 

The picture below is a video frame capture, so it is going to look kind of rough. 

Tomorrow I'm going to Barrett-Jackson and RM-Sothby's. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Seven Million Bucks, eh? I guess that makes my next car purchase rather tiny...


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Seven Million Bucks, eh? I guess that makes my next car purchase rather tiny...



Maybe this one is more within your budget...

CD


----------



## caseydog

Or, if you prefer to buy American, here is a nice, low milage Dodge you might be interested in... and it is a convertible. Perfect for weekends on Cape Cod. Oh, I hope you can drive a stick. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Or, if you prefer to buy American, here is a nice, low milage Dodge you might be interested in... and it is a convertible. Perfect for weekends on Cape Cod. Oh, I hope you can drive a stick.
> 
> CD



All my kids learned on standard. And for years they bought standard. It cost less. Now standard cost more and the automatic is the standard price. Pirate and Spike still will drive only standard.


----------



## Just Cooking

I, unabashedly, am envious... 

I would love to go to a B-J or Mecum Auction, on the first or second day, with enough money to purchase one of the  affordable 30's thru 50's restored American classics..  

A $100,000.00 windfall in my checking account would be nice.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> Or, if you prefer to buy American, here is a nice, low milage Dodge you might be interested in... and it is a convertible. Perfect for weekends on Cape Cod. Oh, I hope you can drive a stick.


First car was a stick! When I bought my VW Superbeetle, the "automatic stick" was a $129 option. The AM/FM radio was a $129 option. I didn't want to spend too much (the Superbeetle was something like $250 more than a basic Beetle but came with a sunroof!!!  ), so I had to pick just one. Hmm, I could learn to drive a stick quicker than I could learn how to install the radio (and the speakers, and run the wires...). When Dad took me up to pick my car up, a guy friend of mine came along so he could drive the car home. After dinner, he took me out to the shopping center parking lot to learn. A couple spins around the parking lot...and I said "let's go visit my friend!". No problems on the 4.5 mile drive to her house...then forgot to shift into neutral before taking my foot off the clutch. Stall! Oops!  Still didn't deter me from taking my new car to work in downtown Cleveland the next day - with no stalls or hiccups. 

Himself and I always had at least one standard shift car between us over the next 25 years. Traded his stick for the first van when our kids were just turning 16. They were both ticked that they wouldn't be driving sticks. The each ended up learning on friends' cars.

BTW, mostly tourists and two-housers (one in city, cottage on cape) go to the Cape in the nice weather. We never go to the Cape.


----------



## Andy M.

I had a manual transmission car from the beginning with my VW Bug in 1966. That remained true until the turn of the century when I decided I didn't need the extra work.  Automatic transmissions work much better now and often have a manual shift mode if you're feeling sporty.  I guess I've gotten lazy in my old age. (plus SO likes an automatic.)


----------



## Just Cooking

When I was a kid, automatic transmissions were for folks much better off than us...


----------



## medtran49

I like stick, except when sitting in stop and go traffic. Also when trying to teach DD to drive.  She almost drove me and her into a deep ditch while trying to shift.  She never caught on with the stick shift.  We finally gave up and used her grandmother's automatic to teach her to drive.


----------



## taxlady

My first cars were standard transmission. Now I drive automatic. First it was because it was what I could find in a used Volvo for what I could afford. Now, I like it. I park in an underground garage and the idea of stopping uphill with standard transmission, every single time I take the car out, just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## caseydog

CG, you missed an opportunity to buy a 1948 Tucker today. I'm pretty sure you would have had the only one on your block. And, it's the safest car on the road... well, it was in 1948. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

I spent today in Scottsdale at the Barrett-Jackson auction, and then the RM/Sothby's auction. Very different actions. BJ is a circus, and today's cars were mostly shiny but non-collectable cars. RM/Sothby's didn't have their best stuff for sale tonight, but there were still some million-dollar cars. The really pricy cars go on the block tomorrow at RM/S and Saturday at BJ. I won't be here. 

Barrett-Jackson photo below. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for "helping" me shop, *CD*, but I think we'll end up with the Santa Fe. The salesman is taking it to our mechanic Friday for his seal of approval before we sign the check. If the mechanic OKs the car, we'll start doing the Dealing Dance for the absolute best $$ offer that we can get from the dealership. You know, the fun part. 

If you are ever in the Cleveland area, you need to go to the Western Reserve Historical Society. They have a building with a display of their vast car collection - something like seven dozen. Or, basically, less than half of what Jay Leno has in his "garage".


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for "helping" me shop, *CD*, but I think we'll end up with the Santa Fe. The salesman is taking it to our mechanic Friday for his seal of approval before we sign the check. If the mechanic OKs the car, we'll start doing the Dealing Dance for the absolute best $$ offer that we can get from the dealership. You know, the fun part.
> 
> If you are ever in the Cleveland area, you need to go to the Western Reserve Historical Society. They have a building with a display of their vast car collection - something like seven dozen. Or, basically, less than half of what Jay Leno has in his "garage".



Jay Leno's "Garage" doesn't have as many cars in it as people think. I've been there a few times -- a friend of mine is a mechanic there. I know people who have hundreds of cars. A guy here in Dallas has over 300 cars. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wiki says he has 169 cars...which is 168 more than we have right now! I know Wiki isn't the end all-be all of accuracy, but it's all I got!

Over 300 cars is a lot to wash and polish and take for rides to keep them running...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I learned to drive in a Ford Pickup, stick shift.  Later drove a Volkswagen Squareback, stick shift. After that a Chevy Nova station wagon, stick shift.  Several automatic after that with a stick Super Beetle tossed in.  I loved driving stick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today is Friday!  A real Friday!  Week one of the new position has been anti-climatic.  Two days with a corporate person hanging around and we got almost no work done.  Today we buckle down and forge through.  Setting up my new office has been fun.


----------



## buckytom

Sounds like interesting times, PF. I don't think I'd like to go back to the politics of the dayshift.

Good luck, and stay the course. Things will shake out and settle down.


----------



## bethzaring

I pestered my Dad so much that he taught me to drive when I was 15, in 1966.  At the time we had 2 cars; a 1957 standard Buick Roadmaster and a 1957 automatic Buick Special.  I had to learn on the standard according to my Dad.  And I had standard cars until 2000.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Thanks for "helping" me shop, *CD*, but I think we'll end up with the Santa Fe. The salesman is taking it to our mechanic Friday for his seal of approval before we sign the check. If the mechanic OKs the car, we'll start doing the Dealing Dance for the absolute best $$ offer that we can get from the dealership. You know, the fun part.
> 
> If you are ever in the Cleveland area, you need to go to the Western Reserve Historical Society. They have a building with a display of their vast car collection - something like seven dozen. Or, basically, less than half of what Jay Leno has in his "garage".



Good on you for getting a PPI (pre-purchase inspection). I tell all my friends to do that when they buy a pre-owned car, unless they buy it from a very reputable new-car dealer. Those dealers do their own PPIs, and if the car doesn't pass, they wholesale it to some independent used-car lots. Reputable new car dealers only keep the best cars for their own pre-owned inventory. They don't want any hassles after the sale. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Sounds like interesting times, PF. I don't think I'd like to go back to the politics of the dayshift.
> 
> Good luck, and stay the course. Things will shake out and settle down.



Management has so many meetings during the week and day that are redundant.  I am attending them so my dept manager can go on vacation and I will know what to do and expect.   ARKKKK!  

Bright side, I was able to pick up and run yesterday, churning out 4 MDS reports.  My average at last job was 8 per day.  New computer system is a stumbling block.

Having a good time and the cats are confused.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, I firmly believe that "confuse" is a cat's normal state of mind! 



caseydog said:


> Good on you for getting a PPI (pre-purchase inspection)...


We've done this for decades, from the second used car we bought on. Why the second, you might ask? Because the first used car without a PPI had "issues". Once bitten, twice shy. When we did have that car checked, I asked Himself what we should do after the mechanic checked it. "Do whatever he says" were Himself's famous words. He came home to that same car in the garage that night. "Why is that car still here?" My reply was "because Rob said to go ahead and buy it!".  It was also the first car we bought cash, we had traded in my car, and he wasn't needed to sign off on a loan (this was the early 1990s when the wage-earner had to sign). Surprise!


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes and good hugs to *PF *and *CG!*   Here I sit with no major decisions to make and feeling lucky for that.  Loves to y'all....seriously.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got home from Aldi's and the man ahead of me in line had a cart load of items. He got it all unloaded and was next when he started to put it all back in his cart. I said is everything alright and he said he just discovered that he forgot his wallet. I felt so sorry for him.


----------



## caseydog

JoAnn L. said:


> I just got home from Aldi's and the man ahead of me in line had a cart load of items. He got it all unloaded and was next when he started to put it all back in his cart. I said is everything alright and he said he just discovered that he forgot his wallet. I felt so sorry for him.



I've done that. My biggest senior moments are the (multiple) times I've driven to the bank, only to realize my deposit was on the kitchen bar at home. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide if I want to go outside and shovel some of the 8 inches of snow off the driveway.


----------



## LPBeier

I am multitasking, or as my pain clinic would put it, I am "pacing". 

I am sorting out some of the office boxes FINALLY! But that takes a bit of bending and a lot of standing. So, when my back gets tired I go sort pictures that I have from my parents and grandparents. I can rest my back doing it but since a lot of them aren't marked it takes a lot of concentration. So then I come to my computer, do email, FB and work on my final product review for the blog. When my mind and muscles are done in I lay back in my and listen to some music.

I also have a jigsaw puzzle going for fun!


----------



## LPBeier

caseydog said:


> I've done that. My biggest senior moments are the (multiple) times I've driven to the bank, only to realize my deposit was on the kitchen bar at home.
> 
> CD



I did that once when I was doing a super-shop at Costco for one of our youth events. I had my wallet because I had my Costco card, but I had taken my bank card out to use online and forgot to put it back. Thankfully we lived really close to Costco then and I was well known by the staff so they put the cart in one of the coolers and I was able to go get my bank card.

Such a horrible feeling because you hope you left it somewhere safe, but are afraid you may have lost it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just did a little money transfer online. Had to move money from savings to checking so that we can pay for my new (to me) wheels!  Photos later this week when we pick it up.


----------



## caseydog

I had to transfer money to checking last week, but I didn't get new "wheels" -- I paid my property taxes. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That transfer comes later in the week for us.

Hey, if you had a mobile home to pay property taxes on, you could pay taxes and still have "wheels".


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> That transfer comes later in the week for us.
> 
> Hey, if you had a mobile home to pay property taxes on, you could pay taxes and still have "wheels".



Yeah... a mobile home is not what you want to live in when you live in Tornado Alley. If tornadoes are an "act of God," then God doesn't like mobile homes. 

Besides, if I lived in a mobile home in Texas, I'd also have to pay annual registration fees for license plates for my house. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Annual license plates? Nuts, especially if you aren't moving it off the lot. In Tornado Alley, an earth-sheltered house might be a good idea:


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Annual license plates? Nuts, especially if you aren't moving it off the lot. In Tornado Alley, an earth-sheltered house might be a good idea:



I don't even have a basement. We don't have them here. I do, at least, have a brick house with 2X6 studs in my walls, instead of 2X4. I also have a tornado shelter under my stairs. If I were a pig, I certainly wouldn't worry about a wolf huffing and puffing and blowing my house in. 

An F5 tornado... yeah, that worries me a bit. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

My daughter took a day off so we could do some things which needed doing..

Went to the DMV for my Missouri drivers license ($10, $35 in Cali), on to her insurance company to add me to her policy..

Then off house hunting (actually, window shopping ).. 

I've been, pretty much stuck at home because of weather, etc. I planned to get a car soon but, problem solved.. They have a 2006 Mercury Milan which has been stored the better part of two years.. 

There is a story about them having the motor replaced 4 years ago and little things happening which made them believe they couldn't trust it.. 
Anyway, they bought a new car and garaged the Milan.. I started it, topped off the fluids, aired up the tires and ran the hell out of it on the freeway.. It is misfiring and it needs this and that fixed, which I will attend to and then register it in my name ($65 for two years here.. just paid $142 for 1 year on our 2002 Camry in Cali)).. I will have a, relatively, free car..

Also, we stopped at Aldi for fixens and I found Kringles, baked in Racine, Ws... I picked up an almond one for tomorrows breakfast.. I was afraid that with no TJ's here, I'd not find a Kringle.. Duh on me...  

A good, productive day...   

Ross


----------



## blissful

Just Cooking said:


> Also, we stopped at Aldi for fixens and I found Kringles, baked in Racine, Ws... I picked up an almond one for tomorrows breakfast.. I was afraid that with no TJ's here, I'd not find a Kringle.. Duh on me...
> 
> A good, productive day...
> 
> Ross


Really, aldis is carrying Racine Kringles? Those are great Kringles, Racine is an hour from here and famous for yum for years and years.

I'm on the 1st half of makings some provolone cheese. I made a fritata and I need to make some chicken soup.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm glad to hear things are going well for you in your new State, JC.  I lived in Oakville, a small suburb of St. Louis, in the early 90's, and met some of the friendliest people I have ever encountered.  Nice, nice place to live.


----------



## Just Cooking

tinlizzie said:


> I'm glad to hear things are going well for you in your new State, JC.  I lived in Oakville, a small suburb of St. Louis, in the early 90's, and met some of the friendliest people I have ever encountered.  Nice, nice place to live.


Thank you...  
We lived in Lebanon for 6 years and I'm pleased to be back in MO... 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> ...They have a *2006 Mercury Milan* which has been stored the better part of two years...


Himself's car is a 2008 Milan. Great little car. It has about 102,000 miles on it. Had he not been laid off in 2011 it would probably have been replaced by now, what with him driving about 70 round trip to work each day. We use his car for short jaunts while mine is the vacation car. Well, groceries and vacation!

Just make sure a mouse doesn't find its way into the vehicle. One crawled into Himself's car when he was astronomy-ing last fall. And died. We still can't find the little guy...


----------



## Just Cooking

blissful said:


> Really, aldis is carrying Racine Kringles? *Those are great Kringles, Racine is an hour from here and famous for yum *for years and years.
> 
> I'm on the 1st half of makings some provolone cheese. I made a fritata and I need to make some chicken soup.



Really good and a bargain @ $4.99....   

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself's car is a 2008 Milan. Great little car. It has about 102,000 miles on it. Had he not been laid off in 2011 it would probably have been replaced by now, what with him driving about 70 round trip to work each day. We use his car for short jaunts while mine is the vacation car. Well, groceries and vacation!
> 
> *Just make sure a mouse doesn't find its way into the vehicle. *One crawled into Himself's car when he was astronomy-ing last fall. And died. We still can't find the little guy...


My SIL saw a snake in the garage a few months back... I won't do it but, will have the mechanic inspect every nook and cranny of that Milan...  

Ross


----------



## caseydog

We have mice, rats and these in our garages in North Texas...

.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> We have mice, rats and these in our garages in North Texas...
> 
> .



YIKES!!!

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> We have mice, rats and these in our garages in North Texas...
> 
> .



Okay, that right there is why I live where the air hurts my face.


----------



## caseydog

LOL, they aren't dangerous, and are actually rather pretty to look at. They only come out of hiding a few weeks each year. I catch them and release them at the ranch up the road. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

There's a pretty large tarantula population here too, but as Casey says they're pretty docile and rarely seen.  I'd much rather run into one of those little guys than one of these out here: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus_scutulatus


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> My daughter took a day off so we could do some things which needed doing..
> 
> Went to the DMV for my Missouri drivers license ($10, $35 in Cali), on to her insurance company to add me to her policy..
> 
> Then off house hunting (actually, window shopping )..
> 
> I've been, pretty much stuck at home because of weather, etc. I planned to get a car soon but, problem solved.. They have a 2006 Mercury Milan which has been stored the better part of two years..
> 
> There is a story about them having the motor replaced 4 years ago and little things happening which made them believe they couldn't trust it..
> Anyway, they bought a new car and garaged the Milan.. I started it, topped off the fluids, aired up the tires and ran the hell out of it on the freeway.. It is misfiring and it needs this and that fixed, which I will attend to and then register it in my name ($65 for two years here.. just paid $142 for 1 year on our 2002 Camry in Cali)).. I will have a, relatively, free car..
> 
> Also, we stopped at Aldi for fixens and I found Kringles, baked in Racine, Ws... I picked up an almond one for tomorrows breakfast.. I was afraid that with no TJ's here, I'd not find a Kringle.. Duh on me...
> 
> A good, productive day...
> 
> Ross



Ross, I could have sworn I replied to this, but guess I didn't.   It sounds like you're really enjoying your new home state, and that things are working out well for you. Well....except the climate change shock, but spring is coming! Quite a difference in prices from CA to MO, eh?


----------



## Farmer Jon

I bought a new tow vehicle for my camper. Now ive been making plans for a flat bed and hitch for it. I needed a new one ton pickup but I could buy 3 trucks for what A new pick up cost.


----------



## LPBeier

I am nursing a migraine while simultaneously regretting buying a new squeaky toy for Miley. She chewed up my disability parking pass last night because a corner of it was sticking out of my purse. She also destroyed a brochure on the new company that is taking over management of TB's bus company which I was going to read.

She is bored so we thought maybe some new toys would help.... 

I am also re-Miley proofing the place as she gains new heights and skills.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Ross, I could have sworn I replied to this, but guess I didn't.   It sounds like you're really enjoying your new home state, and that things are working out well for you. Well....except the climate change shock, but spring is coming! *Quite a difference in prices from CA to MO, eh?  *


Amazingly so...   

Ross


----------



## roadfix

I'm learning guitar chords on this new pop song, Havana.    My grand-daughter, like almost everyone else in her school is into this song.   She loves to sing this song so next time I can accompany her with the guitar.   Cute song.


----------



## Addie

I am waiting for the wound nurse to show up and asses my leg. My leg responds to the weather. Today we had snow and rain, and I am in so much pain. Where is the sunshine?


----------



## caseydog

I got ambitious this afternoon, and emptied the freezer, tossed things that had been buried for too long, mostly stuff I cooked in the past that are freezer-burned now, and put things back with like items together, so I'll know better what I have. 

On a roll, I did the same thing in my pantry. Wow, was that enlightening. I had all kinds of duplicate items, half used. I had four containers of Turmeric. What? Stuff got buried, and I thought I was out of it, so I bought more. I also ditched some can goods. I'm pretty liberal about "use by" dates, but 2013 might be just a wee bit passed prime. 

My pantry was FULL, to the point stuff was on the floor. Now, it is half full. I combined the multiple half-full containers, and tossed stuff that was way to old, or I knew I'd never use. 

I did the fridge, too, but that was already pretty up-to-date and organized. 

I need to get in the habit of buying smaller quantities of stuff I seldom use, or better yet, wait until I need some of them to buy them. 

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

We finally found out what was wrong with our hot water pressure coming out of the bathroom faucet. The pipe leading to it was old galvanized pipe and it was all clogged up with rust. My SIL put in a new pipe and it is working perfect.


----------



## Andy M.

Making a pot of chili for tomorrow. I've cubed and browned 4 pounds of chick roast and it's currently simmering with a selection of spices and seasonings and just a touch of tomato.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Making a pot of chili for tomorrow. I've cubed and browned 4 pounds of chick roast and it's currently simmering with a selection of spices and seasonings and just a touch of tomato.




HMMMMmmm..."chick roast?"


----------



## buckytom

I've calculated that this is the exact right time to post that I will have the 30 thousandth post in this thread.

Nearly 2 million views?


----------



## blissful

quite possible, you go for it bucky


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I've calculated that this is the exact right time to post that I will have the 30 thousandth post in this thread.
> 
> Nearly 2 million views?



Says #29,801 on my screen. You may have fired that shot just a wee bit early. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, bliss.

Here we go.

And here we go.


And go. 

Hey, this doesn't work.


----------



## blissful

Nope it's showing up like this for me.


> What are you doing? 			(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 2 3 ... Last Page)
> buckytom
> Today 07:00 PM
> by buckytom
> 
> ​ 29,803 		1,961,056  		 			Off Topic Discussions


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> I've calculated that this is the exact right time to post that I will have the 30 thousandth post in this thread.
> 
> Nearly 2 million views?





caseydog said:


> Says #29,801 on my screen. You may have fired that shot just a wee bit early.
> 
> CD


Here ya go, *bt*:


----------



## caseydog

Cool your jets, BT. You have 193 posts before we reach 30K on this thread. 

Or... you could binge post 193 posts instead of sleeping on your time off from work. Post #192 would be interesting to see, after 28 hours without sleep. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Goofing off and trying to help Bucky get to 30,000.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Goofing off and trying to help Bucky get to 30,000.


We need to start a "Go Count Me" fund for Bucky...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

I am watching the game. And my tummy is full of gas. So you can guess what I am doing about every five minutes or so. The ginger ale is not helping. I guess I will take a couple of Ranitidine. I am supposed to take them at bedtime, but right now I am very uncomfortable. I can't wait that long.


----------



## Souschef

We just ordered a new BBQ for Kayelle (The BBQ Queen). We cleaned up the old one, oiled the wheels, and I had made up some "FREE BBQ" signs to post at our rec center.
On my way there, I met a nice lady, and I told her what I was doing. It turned out she and her son and DIL were BBQing at the rec center because she did not have a BBQ.
Well, talk about a coincidence! Well, they came over at halftime and rolled it away
Perfect!


----------



## Souschef

Souschef said:


> We just ordered a new BBQ for Kayelle (The BBQ Queen). We cleaned up the old one, oiled the wheels, and I had made up some "FREE BBQ" signs to post at our rec center.
> On my way there, I met a nice lady, and I told her what I was doing. It turned out she and her son and DIL were BBQing at the rec center because she did not have a BBQ.
> Well, talk about a coincidence! Well, they came over at halftime and rolled it away
> Perfect!


I forgot to mention she was one of our neighbors


----------



## Kayelle

Knock it off Addie. Nobody wants to hear about your gas twice in a day.


----------



## blissful

Souschef said:


> We just ordered a new BBQ for Kayelle (The BBQ Queen). We cleaned up the old one, oiled the wheels, and I had made up some "FREE BBQ" signs to post at our rec center.
> On my way there, I met a nice lady, and I told her what I was doing. It turned out she and her son and DIL were BBQing at the rec center because she did not have a BBQ.
> Well, talk about a coincidence! Well, they came over at halftime and rolled it away
> Perfect!


Charity begins at home, since everyone at home was covered, love thy neighbor as thyself, and you've done that. Thank you. We could all learn that lesson that you've shown us.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1, Kay.   Sous, how wonderful that your BBQ giveaway worked out so well for a neighbor who happened to need one! 
-----------------------------------------
I turned 62 in November, so I bit the bullet and applied online for Social Security this afternoon.  I know I could get more if I waited a few more years, but who knows if it will be around then.  Gonna grab at least some of what I've paid into while I can.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm sitting in the hospital IV clinic waiting for a fourth nurse to try and hook me up. What can I say, I have stubborn veins. (the rest of this is in the Sick Room thread).

While here I am getting caught up on some reading, email, and chatting with all the people coming in and out. The TV is on but it was a soap opera. The news is about to start so I guess I will watch that...


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> +1, Kay.   Sous, how wonderful that your BBQ giveaway worked out so well for a neighbor who happened to need one!
> 
> That kind of thing just tickles me too. I'm so weird to get attached to "things". It felt really good to have our new neighbor need one, and maybe her kids will come and cook with her more often. Win-Win.
> Needless to say, I can't wait for my new toy.
> -----------------------------------------
> I turned 62 in November, so I bit the bullet and applied online for Social Security this afternoon.  I know I could get more if I waited a few more years, but who knows if it will be around then.  Gonna grab at least some of what I've paid into while I can.
> 
> You betcha GF.. a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush and all that bird stuff.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, my thoughts exactly about the birds and all.   What kind of new BBQ set up are y'all looking at?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> I'm sitting in the hospital IV clinic waiting for a fourth nurse to try and hook me up. What can I say, I have stubborn veins. (the rest of this is in the Sick Room thread).
> 
> While here I am getting caught up on some reading, email, and chatting with all the people coming in and out. The TV is on but it was a soap opera. The news is about to start so I guess I will watch that...


 
Take care, LP...I hope those veins cooperate and that you're home very soon!


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl, it's sad that my late husband died at age 61, after paying into SC for 45 yrs.
You're doing the right thing.

I'll take a picture of my new toy when it gets here. As much as I love charcoal, it's just not practical for me anymore, so this one has 4 burners under the hood, and a side burner which I just love for long cooks of Chili etc. outside with my book, wine and music.
It will be here on Sat. from Wayfair, with free shipping.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> As much as I love charcoal, it's just not practical for me anymore, so this one has 4 burners under the hood, and a side burner which I just love for long cooks of Chili etc. outside with my book, wine and music.
> It will be here on Sat. from Wayfair, with free shipping.



Don't get rid of your charcoal grill. You may want to use it from time-to-time. I have both gas and charcoal. The gasser is easier, but some things just need to be cooked over charcoal, so it is nice to have both. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

I have a hibachi for those rare times I can be arsed to use charcoal.


----------



## Kayelle

The one we gave away was gas too Casey, but my yearning is still for that old Weber kettle from my past life. We only have room for one grill, so the gasser wins at this stage of life. I have a little Smoky Joe, just in case I feel less lazy and/or inspired.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> The one we gave away was gas too Casey, but my yearning is still for that old Weber kettle from my past life. We only have room for one grill, so the gasser wins at this stage of life. I have a little Smoky Joe, just in case I feel less lazy and/or inspired.



You can actually make a smoker out of Weber Smokey Joe and a 32-quart stock pot. Here is one I made a few years ago. 

CD

.


----------



## Kayelle

Ohhhh noooo.....that would give Souschef and excuse to use his trusty Dremel Motor Tool. *Thud*....
Look out for a man on a mission.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I'm sitting in the hospital IV clinic waiting for a fourth nurse to try and hook me up...


Oh no! Good luck, *LP,* and a quick return to better health.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> +1, Kay.   Sous, how wonderful that your BBQ giveaway worked out so well for a neighbor who happened to need one!
> -----------------------------------------
> I turned 62 in November, so I bit the bullet and applied online for Social Security this afternoon.  I know I could get more if I waited a few more years, but who knows if it will be around then.  Gonna grab at least some of what I've paid into while I can.



I read that with good medical care, seniors are living longer. As a result, if they apply for their SS at 62, it is quite possible they will collect more than they put in. Waiting until 65 is no longer advisable. Most of today's seniors were housewives well into their marriage. They didn't go to work until all the kids were out of the house.


----------



## Andy M.

It's not difficult math to estimate what claiming SS vs. waiting will cost you.  I found it advisable to start at 62 and I have another ten years to go before I start "losing" money.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been going through the far-too-many recipes I've clipped over the years decades, tossing about 98% of the real old ones. I figure if I haven't tried to make that dish since 1974, chances are I'll never make it! It's been very enlightening, though, to see how recipes have evolved over the years, chuckling about what was on trend so very long ago.

My favorite, so far, was a main dish for six. It started out by cutting up and frying out *two pounds* of bacon! 5 1/3 ounces per person! And that wasn't even the main meat in the dish - it was pork knuckles! Pork knuckles? I'm pretty sure I've never seen an unsmoked ham hock.

I should have saved that recipe just for the fun of it. Sadly, I shoved it into my bag of recycling papers, never to be found again.


----------



## caseydog

I heard some noises coming from my attic, and went up to investigate. There was rat poop all around the furnaces and water heater (yes, the furnaces and water heater are in the attic -- it's a Texas thing). 

So, I spread some glue traps around the most probable paths. 

I have no idea how it/they got all the way up there. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been going through the far-too-many recipes I've clipped over the years decades, tossing about 98% of the real old ones. I figure if I haven't tried to make that dish since 1974, chances are I'll never make it! It's been very enlightening, though, to see how recipes have evolved over the years, chuckling about what was on trend so very long ago.
> I should have saved that recipe just for the fun of it. Sadly, I shoved it into my bag of recycling papers, never to be found again.



Before leaving Cali, I purged my recipe files of hundreds of recipes.. 

I had to take some of my own medicine.. I keep telling Jeannie that, if she doesn't wear/use something in over a year it should be discarded/donated or whatever.. Same goes for my hundreds of recipes and cooking tips..  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> *I should have saved that recipe just for the fun of it. *Sadly, I shoved it into my bag of recycling papers, never to be found again.


I entered a recipe I found once into my recipe program just for the silliness of it. It was called Ham & Eggs with Banana. You cooked 3 slices of bacon, fried 2 eggs, then peeled a banana.

That's it!


----------



## LPBeier

I am waiting (im)patiently for the elevator repairman to come. TB had to take Miley out last night and this morning before work because even though we are on the 3rd floor, that is too many stairs for me when you have to go both directions, walk the short distance to and from the park, and stand around waiting for Miss Miley.

When I  can finally go out, I need to pick up fur-kid food for both and a new park toy for Miley. I accidentally left hers in the park the other day when we were bullied out by the owner of two Dobermans. The dogs were fine...

At least I don't have to go to the hospital for IV antibiotic. They stopped it after one treatment because (duh) I reacted to it!

After that, I am going to do some baking and work on my jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## tinlizzie

I picked up a jigsaw puzzle at Goodwill the other day - a whole $1.  On the box:  3D Lenticular 500 pieces, age 10+, by Grafix.  It's about to drive me completely nuts.  I don't really know what Lenticular means, but the image on the pieces changes in color if you look at it from a different angle.  Don't know if I'll ever finish.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> I picked up a jigsaw puzzle at Goodwill the other day - a whole $1.  On the box:  3D Lenticular 500 pieces, age 10+, by Grafix.  It's about to drive me completely nuts.  I don't really know what Lenticular means, but the image on the pieces changes in color if you look at it from a different angle.  Don't know if I'll ever finish.



I have done a few 3D puzzles before with varying degrees of success. 

As for lenticular, this is what I found on Wikipedia:
Lenticular printing is a technology in which lenticular lenses (a technology that is also used for 3D displays) are used to produce printed images with an illusion of depth, or the ability to change or move as the image is viewed from different angles.

My puzzle is a black cat (who looks a lot like Monkey) on a bookshelf. The books were fairly easy but the all black cat is impossible! Not to mention the fact that Miley disfigured three pieces!


----------



## tinlizzie

LPBeier said:


> I have done a few 3D puzzles before with varying degrees of success.
> 
> As for lenticular, this is what I found on Wikipedia:
> Lenticular printing is a technology in which lenticular lenses (a technology that is also used for 3D displays) are used to produce printed images with an illusion of depth, or the ability to change or move as the image is viewed from different angles.
> 
> My puzzle is a black cat (who looks a lot like Monkey) on a bookshelf. The books were fairly easy but the all black cat is impossible! Not to mention the fact that Miley disfigured three pieces!



Thank you for the info, LP.  The animal figures on the box do indeed seem to move when viewed from different angles.  An elephant's trunk goes from normal rest to curling up to put something in the mouth -- a little disquieting to see.


----------



## buckytom

I just began another very long  set of shifts at work.
16 hours tonight, 17 hours Saturday into Sunday, 12 hpurs Sunday into Monday, then 12 more hours Monday into Tuesday.

Ugh. I need to win the lottery.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gosh, *bt*, I hope you get some real time to sleep. We don't need anything bad happening to you. After all, your network just did do that story about drowsy driving being as dangerous as drunken driving. Stay safe.


----------



## caseydog

caseydog said:


> I heard some noises coming from my attic, and went up to investigate. There was rat poop all around the furnaces and water heater (yes, the furnaces and water heater are in the attic -- it's a Texas thing).
> 
> So, I spread some glue traps around the most probable paths.
> 
> I have no idea how it/they got all the way up there.
> 
> CD



Update: One rat gone, hopefully none to go. I put some pecans on the glue traps today, and within an hour, I heard the sound of a critter trying to get out of a glue trap coming from the attic. I won't go into details, but I did quickly "end his suffering." 

I still have three traps up there, but I hope there won't be any other rats to be caught. 

Field rats are pretty common around here, as are feral cats, who keep the rats in check... for the most part. As long as the rats stay outside, I don't give them much thought. But, if they decide to move in with me, they better have money to pay rent, or they have to go. 

CD


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> Gosh, *bt*, I hope you get some real time to sleep. We don't need anything bad happening to you. After all, your network just did do that story about drowsy driving being as dangerous as drunken driving. Stay safe.



*Bucky T*, What she said!


----------



## LPBeier

I just got approved for a new writing assignment! I will be choosing (from nominations) and interviewing a Blogger of the Month for my Chronic Illness Bloggers group. People can nominate but I will also be watching for good posts, accomplishments, etc. I am really excited. It is nice to be writing for a purpose, not just posts in a blog.

I have my person for February and just have to get the questions ready for her. If I am up much longer tonight (headache and leg spasms) I might just get it done.


----------



## Just Cooking

Finalized apartment applications for the 55+ complex we hope to move into, about May, when Jeannie gets to MO..

Now we just have to hope that an apartment opening coincides with when we want to move in.. That's the only unknown, at this point..

If a 1 bed/1 bath comes open first, we can move into that while waiting for a 2 bed/2 bath apartment... Not enthused about moving twice but, it will all work out..

We are welcome to stay with daughter and SIL as long as we want but, I need my own place, asap..  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> It's not difficult math to estimate what claiming SS vs. waiting will cost you.  I found it advisable to start at 62 and I have another ten years to go before I start "losing" money.



Andy, I too filed at age 62. Then I forgot that I filed. I was still doing temp work and had a steady paycheck coming in. Then about a year later, I remembered that I had filed for 62 and where were my checks? I was by then 63. I called SS, they told me that I opted to have my checks deposited to my savings account instead of my checking. I had a nice little nest egg. Even though I get a statement every month for both accounts, it never dawned on me to check the savings.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I just got approved for a new writing assignment...


Good for you, *LP*! I know how much you enjoy writing and sharing helpful information. I hope more writing assignments come your way.


I'm still going through old, clipped recipes. The last two nights, though, I decided to go through the folders with the oldest clippings. Wow, have I tossed a LOT! In the 40+ years since they were written, I either have learned that trick or recipe or no longer cook that kind of meal. And I'm laughing over how many non-food ones are from the 1980s - things to do with your child, or ways to decorate their room. Um, I was a little busy with twin-kins back then!  No wonder I never had a chance to go back and read them.


----------



## LPBeier

I'm watching the Olympics, getting the office ready to move furniture around on TB's 3-day weekend which starts tomorrow, doing laundry and dealing with Miley who wants in and out of the balcony every 5 minutes.

In other words, just another lazy day!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Andy, I too filed at age 62. Then I forgot that I filed. I was still doing temp work and had a steady paycheck coming in. Then about a year later, I remembered that I had filed for 62 and where were my checks? I was by then 63. I called SS, they told me that I opted to have my checks deposited to my savings account instead of my checking. *I had a nice little nest egg. Even though I get a statement every month for both accounts, it never dawned on me to check the savings.*



Addie, those surprise little nest eggs are nice, aren't they!


----------



## blissful

Cooking Goddess said:


> And I'm laughing over how many non-food ones are from the 1980s - things to do with your child, or ways to decorate their room. Um, I was a little busy with twin-kins back then!  No wonder I never had a chance to go back and read them.



Yes, and look at how fast the time went and how much fun it all was. Those are the times I miss already, so busy with little ones, all the laughter and exhaustion.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Souschef said:


> We just ordered a new BBQ for Kayelle (The BBQ Queen). We cleaned up the old one, oiled the wheels, and I had made up some "FREE BBQ" signs to post at our rec center.
> On my way there, I met a nice lady, and I told her what I was doing. It turned out she and her son and DIL were BBQing at the rec center because she did not have a BBQ.
> Well, talk about a coincidence! Well, they came over at halftime and rolled it away
> Perfect!


My favorite grill was a free one from a yard sale.  Older cast iron Sunbeam.  I rebuilt the burners and used it for years.  

I loved it because it had three levels of cooking racks.  It only had two burners though, and in my stupidity I thought more were better.

Ended up with a shiny new Kenmore Elite with 4 burners.  Don't like it at all.  Doesn't get hit enough, flares up constantly and just isn't as fun as the little Sunbeam was.  It also only has two levels, which is a bummer.

I hope your neighbors enjoy the grill for many years.  Good on ya!


----------



## Rocklobster

Heading into the kitchen to make cabbage rolls..one day off a week from cooking and what do I do? Cook...


----------



## Rocklobster

Rocklobster said:


> Heading into the kitchen to make cabbage rolls..one day off a week from cooking and what do I do? Cook...


Step one complete..now, cover in tomato sauce and in the oven for 1 1/2 hours...


----------



## LPBeier

Those look yummy Rock!

I love cabbage rolls but am allergic to tomatoes so my Mom used to just steam some for me. I love them that way!


----------



## Rocklobster

I know some people who just use beef broth....


----------



## Rocklobster

all done..now, I have to transfer them to something smaller so I can refridgerate them..I never made it to the store to buy some smaller tin foil freezer containers.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> I know some people who just use beef broth....


I just like them steamed - you get all the taste of the cabbage and filling. They look yummy by the way!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Roch, maybe zip locked freezer bags would work?


----------



## Rocklobster

Cooking Goddess said:


> Roch, maybe zip locked freezer bags would work?




thanks..I transferred them to one large Tupperware container..I'll divide them up tomorrow once I pick up some containers


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Here comes the Sun ... Here comes the Sun ... and I say, its alright!

On Thursday (my computer wasn't been working so...), 
DH and I got up early and headed out.
We jumped in the car, as decided the night prior,
bound for The Grand Canyon.



Wow Wow WOW!
This was the first time that we've been up here and there were very few people!  
You weren't elbow-to-elbow with humanity!  
LOVED IT!  
We walked around for a bit ...






...  to take in the beauty.
We still can't figure out why there are pennies 
embedded into the walkway every so few feet???

Well, then we got hungry... what to do?
The El Tovar restaurant in the historic hotel!!
Lunch over looking The Grand Canyon ... 







Those were some of the best rolls we've ever had, Sylvia-our server-brought us TWO baskets 
I had the Rib Eye Sandwich and DH had a Chicken Cordon Bleu sandwich.
Another glass of wine and a cup of coffee, for my designated driver, on the veranda, just sitting and looking out over The Canyon, what a wonderful Spring like day.

Now, granted, starting tomorrow, its going to get pretty nasty, glad we went when we did


----------



## Kayelle

What a glorious day Kgirl...days like this make it a pleasure to be alive!!


----------



## Kayelle

We met my younger son and family for breakfast this morning. My sweet dear DIL (Mom of Cheyenne) lost her beloved Dad (60 something) to an unexpected death just a couple of weeks ago. They were very close, and he died alone but peacefully in his chair. 
She's now learned that there was nothing that could have been done and feels at peace. Since my son lost his Dad also, he understands her pain.
"Lean On Me"...
beautiful thought and song lyrics.


----------



## caseydog

K-Girl, how far are you from the _Grand Canyon Skywalk_, that glass walkway out over the Canyon. I really want to go there. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear that, Kayelle. 60-something is so very young. 

"Lean on Me" by Bill Withers is one of Himself's favorite songs - at least it was. Not so sure now, since I sing along every time we hear it. [emoji38]


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kgirl, thank you so much for sharing those wonderful pictures. Your meal looks so good.


----------



## LPBeier

*Kgirl*, thanks so much for the tour of the Grand Canyon! I was apparently there but don't remember as I was quite young. It has been on my list of places to see. Those pictures are awesome! Your meal looks and sounds yummy.

*Kay*, so sorry to hear of your DIL's loss. Glad you had a good visit.

We have a three-day "weekend" as today is a holiday here and Monday/Tuesday are TB's days off so he gets Wednesday off in lieu. We are going to be dealing with a lot of our "hang-ups". No, not couple's therapy, we are finally putting up shelves, pictures after living here for over 8 months!


----------



## bethzaring

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 29144
> Here comes the Sun ... Here comes the Sun ... and I say, its alright!
> 
> On Thursday (my computer wasn't been working so...),
> DH and I got up early and headed out.
> We jumped in the car, as decided the night prior,
> bound for The Grand Canyon.
> 
> View attachment 29145
> 
> Wow Wow WOW!
> This was the first time that we've been up here and there were very few people!
> You weren't elbow-to-elbow with humanity!
> LOVED IT!
> We walked around for a bit ...
> 
> View attachment 29146
> View attachment 29147
> View attachment 29148
> View attachment 29149
> 
> ...  to take in the beauty.
> We still can't figure out why there are pennies
> embedded into the walkway every so few feet???
> 
> Well, then we got hungry... what to do?
> The El Tovar restaurant in the historic hotel!!
> Lunch over looking The Grand Canyon ...
> 
> View attachment 29150
> View attachment 29151
> View attachment 29152
> View attachment 29153
> View attachment 29154
> 
> Those were some of the best rolls we've ever had, Sylvia-our server-brought us TWO baskets
> I had the Rib Eye Sandwich and DH had a Chicken Cordon Bleu sandwich.
> Another glass of wine and a cup of coffee, for my designated driver, on the veranda, just sitting and looking out over The Canyon, what a wonderful Spring like day.
> 
> Now, granted, starting tomorrow, its going to get pretty nasty, glad we went when we did




Thanks for the photos.  I also have not been there, yet.  But we'll get there soon.  

On Saturday night dh and I stayed at the La Fonda Hotel on the Plaza in Santa Fe....another Mary Colter inspired building.  I don't think she designed the El Tovar Restaurant, but she designed several buildings at the Grand Canyon.  I took 179 photos of the interior of the hotel!


----------



## Just Cooking

Spent the morning test driving the 2006 Mercury Milan my daughter had garaged  for a year. I had a great mechanic, who took take care of our cars when  we previously lived in MO, go through it, fixing this, replacing that and ended up with my own transportation for $850.00. 

Feels good to not have to wait until someone gets home from work to go out for an ice cream cone..  


Ross


----------



## buckytom

Did you ever hear the joke about the penguin whose car broke down while driving through town, so she went for ice cream while it was being fixed?


----------



## Addie

Kay, every time you mention Cheyenne, the picture you posted of her when she was first born, is stamped in my memory bank and she pops up right on cue. 

Ross, sounds like you have adjusted to your new living just fine. 

Kaygirl, I once read that people were tossing pennies and other change down into the canyon. (For good luck.)Not good for the fish and other wild life down there. There had to be a way to put a stop to it besides just signs telling you not too. So someone came up with the idea of putting pennies into the rock and the tourists would concentrate on that instead of tossing them over the rim. The tourist now spend time trying to get their pennies into the rocks instead of over the edge. 

Now how true this is, I have no idea. I personally don't believe it. But I do believe about tossing their change of the rim. Folks just don't think when they are doing something foolish. 

I have been to see the canyon and it is such an *AWESOME* sight. I made the mistake of looking over the edge and instantly got a very bad case of the dry heaves. After ten minutes of that, some medics came over and offered me some medication to help stop it. Bless their hearts. I don't know what it was, but it worked. They also informed me that it happens all the time to folks who can't handle height. 

Kayelle, thanks for the ear worm. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KEXQkrllGbA


----------



## Cheryl J

Kgirl....what awesome pics!!  I haven't been to the Grand Canyon in so many years, would love to go back again. 

Kay..I'm sorry to hear of your DIL's father's sudden passing.  That must have been quite a shock. So very sad at that young age. 

Ross...congrats on the new-to-you car!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...DH and I got up early and headed out.
> We jumped in the car, as decided the night prior,
> bound for The Grand Canyon...


What a wonderful trip! Isn't the Canyon amazing? Goober and I spent a day there when we went out to AZ for him to do a college visit. Since we were in Phoenix, we drove up one day seeing things along the route, the stayed overnight in an old hotel on Route 66 in Flagstaff. The next day, we visited the Park and hiked a bit of the Bright Angel Trail, then back to Phoenix. Hiking that small part of the Canyon was fun, but that was back when I was young(er) and in much better shape!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Spent the morning test driving the 2006 Mercury Milan my daughter had garaged  for a year....Feels good to not have to wait until someone gets home from work to go out for an ice cream cone...


Wheeeeeeeels! Happy Trails to you, and many miles of safe driving. And enjoy that ice cream.


----------



## Just Cooking

Busy day...
Started of with my daughter at the doctors office.. Confirmed herniated disc, with loose fragments.. Insurance demands injections before permitting surgery.. 

Registered my car $66 for two years..It ain't California, bunky...yayy!!!

Kids had their offer on a home accepted.. The inspection/purchasing process starts now...  yayyy!!!

Ross


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Did you ever hear the joke about the penguin whose car broke down while driving through town, so she went for ice cream while it was being fixed?



Okay, I'll bite. What's the joke?

CD


----------



## JoAnn L.

Changed all the smoke detectors batteries today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I used up the last from my jar of Herbes de Provence last night. I spent a good chunk of time comparing various "recipes" online, looking for something that might be close to the jar I had since we liked it.  Found one that looks similar to Penzey's blend. Now I need to get my rear in gear to gather my various herbs from my bulk storage and blend up my own batch.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished an online grocery order. I hope we get it. I usually get two emails - one from the store, confirming the order and one from the company that processes the payment. I got the one from the store, but not the second one. Hope they manage to process that payment.


----------



## LPBeier

I am baking at least 6 dozen cupcakes (vanilla, chocolate & carrot), making fondant decorations for them, as well as baking "pupcakes" and dog biscuits over the next couple of days. 

Monday is National Cupcake Day in honour of the SPCA and rescue shelters in Canada. This is my first time participating and I am really excited about it.

The cupcakes will go for donation with all proceeds going to our local rescue shelter. The dog treats are, well, going to the dogs! 

I will post picks in the baking thread when they are done, probably Sunday.

Oh, I am also making some gluten-free pumpkin cake for snacking and TB's lunches. I need pumpkin for the dog biscuits but not a whole can and it doesn't last in the fridge.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I just finished an online grocery order. I hope we get it. I usually get two emails - one from the store, confirming the order and one from the company that processes the payment. I got the one from the store, but not the second one. Hope they manage to process that payment.



Taxy, do you get yours through the Superstore chain? If so, how are they? We get ours through Save-On which is a BC/Alberta chain. They are fairly good and I have only once had a payment problem (not my fault).


----------



## Chef Munky

LPBeier said:


> I am baking at least 6 dozen cupcakes (vanilla, chocolate & carrot), making fondant decorations for them, as well as baking "pupcakes" and dog biscuits over the next couple of days.
> 
> Monday is National Cupcake Day in honour of the SPCA and rescue shelters in Canada. This is my first time participating and I am really excited about it.
> 
> The cupcakes will go for donation with all proceeds going to our local rescue shelter. The dog treats are, well, going to the dogs!
> 
> I will post picks in the baking thread when they are done, probably Sunday.
> 
> Oh, I am also making some gluten-free pumpkin cake for snacking and TB's lunches. I need pumpkin for the dog biscuits but not a whole can and it doesn't last in the fridge.



LP,
You are so cool.The puppies will love those treats.

My son and I took his pup in for her rabies shot.A woman in the waiting room made the comment on how cute she was, well behaved.Yadda,yadda.To us she's our cute little cupcake.
Then she asked us if she was papered?
I said "yes she is...ALL over the house!" 
My son looked like he wanted to crawl into the nearest hole and hide out for a while.

You just can't take me anywhere.

Munky.


----------



## buckytom

LPBeier said:


> I am baking at least 6 dozen cupcakes (vanilla, chocolate & carrot), making fondant decorations for them, as well as baking "pupcakes" and dog biscuits over the next couple of days.
> 
> Monday is National Cupcake Day in honour of the SPCA and rescue shelters in Canada. This is my first time participating and I am really excited about it.
> 
> The cupcakes will go for donation with all proceeds going to our local rescue shelter. The dog treats are, well, going to the dogs!
> .



Have you ever seen Crusoe the Celebrity Dachshund?

In his latest episode, he and his buddy Oakley make pupcakes to raise money for the SPCA.

https://youtu.be/lUfcsCGK1uI


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, do you get yours through the Superstore chain? If so, how are they? We get ours through Save-On which is a BC/Alberta chain. They are fairly good and I have only once had a payment problem (not my fault).


I get mine through IGA. The website is badly designed. However, the lady who packs the orders at the store I use is very nice and competent. Whenever I order something new, I ask her to check for soy and she does. She calls if there are any questions.

There wasn't a payment problem. It was just a notification from the payment company that never arrived. The groceries did arrive.

There's a British company that provides the software for online shopping in GB that will be providing websites for, I believe Sobeys, here in Canada. A friend who lived in London sent me a link to one of their UK sites and it was wonderful. Easy searches and all the nutrition info and ingredients lists for the various products.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> Changed all the smoke detectors batteries today.



Good idea JoAnn!! We are now in the habit of doing that *every year*, after learning the hard way. 

I was alone while SC was away on a trip. Sure enough in the middle of the night the tell tale "chirping" began on a detector. I don't do anything taller than a step ladder so the dang thing chirped all night long till he returned half the day later. By that time I was ready to kill sumpin' (maybe SC.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> You just can't take me anywhere.
> 
> Munky.



That's why both of us should go places together...we'd be incorrigible.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH's sister and her husband came to my FIL's house today to spend some time with him. We're on our way home to Virginia. We talked with him about the memorial service he wants to have later in the spring or early summer. I hope he'll be okay once they leave. 

I spent the morning making a taco casserole freezer meal with seasoned ground beef, rice, bell peppers, onions and garlic. Nine more dinners for his freezer.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> DH's sister and her husband came to my FIL's house today to spend some time with him. We're on our way home to Virginia. We talked with him about the memorial service he wants to have later in the spring or early summer. I hope he'll be okay once they leave.
> 
> I spent the morning making a taco casserole freezer meal with seasoned ground beef, rice, bell peppers, onions and garlic. Nine more dinners for his freezer.


Safe travels home, GG...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Safe travels home, GG...  [emoji2]
> 
> Ross


Thanks, Ross.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Went to Target on an errand for Dx.   She ordered something on line, save $5, total cost was not enough for free shipping= pick up only.  It's snowing about an inch an hour, but not cold.  She doesn't like to drive when we are having weather.   I'm fine with that.  I am home safe with her $5 off package and of course I had to drop another small bundle before I could get out the door.


----------



## roadfix

Im trying to quiet down the chimes on the grandfather clock.   They sometimes wake me up in the middle of the night.


----------



## rodentraiser

The smoke alarm where I live is in the kitchen. It goes off every time I open the oven, even with the fan on. So I learned to whack it with a towel and while it still peeps, it's much quieter. Yes, I know I could get killed in a fire because of this. But I'd be for certain killed by the other residents on my floor if I hadn't done this.


I've been spending a great deal of my time lately looking for land. The back pay for my disability came in this month (I expected it in June), so now I have to use it to assure a permanent place for me to live. 

I plan to buy the American dream, a house and a place to put it. I'm just buying it one piece at a time, is all. 

First I'll get the land, hopefully with water, electric, and septic on it, or the ability to be hooked up to city utilities. Then I'll live on it in my car while saving up to buy a small trailer to put on it, or to actually have a small house built on it. Then I get to save some more to have the utilities hooked up. Then save some more to have it cleared and fenced. Maybe by the time I'm 70...

So first things first. I've been spending hours on the net searching for land between the East Coast and the West Coast. I'm pretty picky about it because once I'm on it, I don't want to have to move again. I counted up and I've moved 18 times since 1974 and I'm sick of moving. I want to grow things and put down roots.

So the next couple of months will be interesting. Although, it does occur to me that I'm getting a little old to be doing things like this.


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Im trying to quiet down the chimes on the grandfather clock.   They sometimes wake me up in the middle of the night.



Mine has a mechanical switch that somehow keeps it for chiming at night, have you looked for one on yours? 

The other option would be to keep some of the sound inside by blocking the side "screens." There isn't anything I know of that you can do to the chimed themselves, without ruining the tone quality. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> Mine has a mechanical switch that somehow keeps it for chiming at night, have you looked for one on yours?
> 
> The other option would be to keep some of the sound inside by blocking the side "screens." There isn't anything I know of that you can do to the chimed themselves, without ruining the tone quality.
> 
> CD




Lol, that magical switch. I must have repaired my parents' grandfather clock a hundred times. Every time they jammed the weights, or caused the chains to jump sprockets, or if they touched one of the chime mechanics or the dampener switch.


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> The smoke alarm where I live is in the kitchen. It goes off every time I open the oven, even with the fan on. So I learned to whack it with a towel and while it still peeps, it's much quieter. Yes, I know I could get killed in a fire because of this. But I'd be for certain killed by the other residents on my floor if I hadn't done this.
> 
> 
> I've been spending a great deal of my time lately looking for land. The back pay for my disability came in this month (I expected it in June), so now I have to use it to assure a permanent place for me to live.
> 
> I plan to buy the American dream, a house and a place to put it. I'm just buying it one piece at a time, is all.
> 
> First I'll get the land, hopefully with water, electric, and septic on it, or the ability to be hooked up to city utilities. Then I'll live on it in my car while saving up to buy a small trailer to put on it, or to actually have a small house built on it. Then I get to save some more to have the utilities hooked up. Then save some more to have it cleared and fenced. Maybe by the time I'm 70...
> 
> So first things first. I've been spending hours on the net searching for land between the East Coast and the West Coast. I'm pretty picky about it because once I'm on it, I don't want to have to move again. I counted up and I've moved 18 times since 1974 and I'm sick of moving. I want to grow things and put down roots.
> 
> So the next couple of months will be interesting. Although, it does occur to me that I'm getting a little old to be doing things like this.



Do searches on "Tiny House Communities." 

There is one in Spur, Texas that is getting a lot of attention...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoIP5nDOhw8

CD


----------



## caseydog

With two trips to the ER in two years for internal bleeding, I decided I should update my Will, and get other paperwork in order. It's been about 17 years since I wrote my Will. I updated it tonight, and will get it notarized on Monday. 

Advanced Directive is next. 

I wonder if there is a document that will require my family and friends to forego a funeral, get a few kegs, some good BBQ, and throw a party instead. 

CD


----------



## roadfix

caseydog said:


> Mine has a mechanical switch that somehow keeps it for chiming at night, have you looked for one on yours?
> 
> 
> 
> The other option would be to keep some of the sound inside by blocking the side "screens." There isn't anything I know of that you can do to the chimed themselves, without ruining the tone quality.
> 
> 
> 
> CD





I don’t have that switch.    I don’t have those screens either.
I tried jamming cotton balls between chime bars and they helped quiet down quite a bit but sounded terrible.
I moved the clock from a hardwood floor to a carpeted area and that helped a little.
My other option is to disable the on-the-hour chimes but I really don’t want to do that.   The clock will loose its charm...


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> I tried jamming cotton balls between chime bars and they helped quiet down quite a bit but sounded terrible.



Yup, that will give them an awful, dead tone quality. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Whiskadoodle said:


> Went to Target on an errand for Dx.   She ordered something on line, save $5, total cost was not enough for free shipping= pick up only...


If she had used a Target credit card, they deliver any item free. A tube of toothpaste? Free delivery. I used the free delivery for something larger, though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> ...My other option is to disable the on-the-hour chimes but I really don’t want to do that.   The clock will loose its charm...


Or buy and use these:







Himself snores like a freight train. Ever since I started using Mack's silicone ear plugs when we travel, I no longer tempted to try "pillow therapy" on my victim husband.  I'm sure if you use them you won't even know there is a chiming clock in the house when you're in bed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...I wonder if there is a document that will require my family and friends to forego a funeral, get a few kegs, some good BBQ, and throw a party instead.


Couldn't you stipulate that in your will, too?

I told Himself that if it looks like the end is sneaking up on me, I want to throw a good party for everyone while I'm still alive. I don't want to miss out on the fun!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Couldn't you stipulate that in your will, too?
> 
> I told Himself that if it looks like the end is sneaking up on me, I want to throw a good party for everyone while I'm still alive. I don't want to miss out on the fun!



They can always prop you up on a couch, a la _Weekend at Bernie's_.

CD


----------



## buckytom

You can put that in your will, but it's up to the executor to fulfill the promise.

When my buddy Ozzy died, he had 3 wishes. That some of his ashes were sprinkled over a lake in the mountains where we used to hike, some of his ashes planted at the base of a Weeping Willow tree by the Tenakill river in our hometown, and a little bit of ash rolled in a joint and smoked amongst his friends.

His dad was having none of it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> With two trips to the ER in two years for internal bleeding, I decided I should update my Will, and get other paperwork in order. It's been about 17 years since I wrote my Will. I updated it tonight, and will get it notarized on Monday.
> 
> Advanced Directive is next.
> 
> *I wonder if there is a document that will require my family and friends to forego a funeral, get a few kegs, some good BBQ, and throw a party instead*.
> 
> CD



All you need to do is let your beneficiary what you want done.  Make it someone you trust will do exactly what you want.

You may want a Durable Power of Attorney for Health Care (DPOAHC) who will follow your wishes when you can no longer make those decisions.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally figured out what to do with Shrek's cell phone, we have the phones on a new (argh) 2 year contract, I'm paying for it, but don't need two cell phones.  I have a sister who is struggling and has no phone, I'm going to give it to her for the two years left on the contract.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We had the much anticipated pack 165 pinewood derby. My nephew took first place in the wolf den. Zane didnt do too bad. They ran each car 6 times. 2 wins 3 second place and one 3rd but his times were not good enough to place.

I got first place in the outlaw class. Second place was also one of the the parents. 

The kid with long hair is my nephew. The other is Zane. He painted his car and sanded it all by himself. They dont look like it in the picture but they are both really happy!


----------



## Farmer Jon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally figured out what to do with Shrek's cell phone, we have the phones on a new (argh) 2 year contract, I'm paying for it, but don't need two cell phones.  I have a sister who is struggling and has no phone, I'm going to give it to her for the two years left on the contract.


My phone is up for renewal. Just got out of contract and I broke the screen. I'm resisting the urge to get a new one. They are so expensive.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally figured out what to do with Shrek's cell phone, we have the phones on a new (argh) 2 year contract, I'm paying for it, but don't need two cell phones.  I have a sister who is struggling and has no phone, *I'm going to give it to her for the two years left on the contract.*



Excellent...  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Farmer Jon said:


> We had the much anticipated pack 165 pinewood derby. My nephew took first place in the wolf den. Zane didnt do too bad. They ran each car 6 times. 2 wins 3 second place and one 3rd but his times were not good enough to place.
> 
> I got first place in the outlaw class. Second place was also one of the the parents.
> 
> The kid with long hair is my nephew. The other is Zane. He painted his car and sanded it all by himself. They dont look like it in the picture but they are both really happy!View attachment 29275View attachment 29276View attachment 29277


That's so cool... Takes me back to my neighbor and I doing this with our sons in the early 70's...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> My phone is up for renewal. Just got out of contract and I broke the screen. I'm resisting the urge to get a new one. They are so expensive.



Mine died during our trip to MI. I just bought a new one through Amazon for $155. It's a two-year-old model - newer than my old phone, but not the newest. You can save a lot of money that way. No way am I paying several hundred dollars for a smartphone.


----------



## Cheryl J

Loved the pics, Jon - sounds like the young 'uns (and the 'big kids') had a great time!


----------



## GotGarlic

I've been posting with my Kindle Fire tablet, but it's a PITA. I've ordered a new phone but it won't be here till Wednesday. Good night, y'all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself argues with his Kindle often, *GG*. I think when my Samsung needs replacing I'm getting another Samsung. I figure it's better if I dance with the devil I know.  I hope your mail comes early on Wednesday.

*Farmer Jon*, those Pinewood Derby pictures brought back some (old) memories. They're so cute at that age!


----------



## phinz

What am I doing right now? Sitting in my warm office (it's cold everywhere else), listening to David Gilmour's Live at Pompeii, writing in my journal after a 1.5 month hiatus and debating if I want to go upstairs and make some Garam Masala. I just don't feel like chopping onions...


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done cleaning the house, getting some books and dishes ready for my DH to take to Goodwill for me and I am still coughing a lot. Getting over a cold I think I got while I was in line at checkouts the other day. A man right behind me was coughing without covering his mouth.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just got everything from 2017 enveloped up and ready to take to the tax guy on Tuesday. I'm not one for downloading TurboTax or whatever and figuring out something new. I'd rather just pay the guy who's done it for me for years, and call it good....I'm happy with him.


----------



## caseydog

I just finished working on and photographing 68 cars and trucks, an estate collection. I am worn out. I have laundry I'm keeping in the garage until I can wash it -- it smells of gas and oil. 

I had to build a makeshift "studio" in a big, ugly warehouse with no electricity, so I had to use a big Honda generator and filter the electricity to keep it from killing my photo-strobe lights. The warehouse has no electricity because it caught on fire years ago, and no longer meets local codes. The customer wouldn't pay for the rental of expensive lighting equipment, so I had to use the limited lighting gear that I own. That cost me a lot of stress. 

Oh, it rained most of the week, and the roof leaked. 

Soooo, I spent the week turd polishing.  

CD

.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I'm being grumpy! 

It's Girl Scout cookie season in my area and I wanted a box of Do-si-dos.

I checked the Girl Scout cookie tracker and found out that a group of scouts was going to be at a local bank from 9-12 today.  I arrived at the bank about 9:15, no Girl Scouts.  I asked the young lady I was meeting with and she confirmed that they were due to arrive at 9:00am.  I took care of my business and left the bank at 9:30, still no sign of the Girl Scouts.  I don't really care about the cookies but I do think that the people in charge of this group are doing these young women a disservice by not setting a good example and instilling in them the need to be punctual, honor commitments, etc...


----------



## bethzaring

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm being grumpy!
> 
> It's Girl Scout cookie season in my area and I wanted a box of Do-si-dos.
> 
> I checked the Girl Scout cookie tracker and found out that a group of scouts was going to be at a local bank from 9-12 today.  I arrived at the bank about 9:15, no Girl Scouts.  I asked the young lady I was meeting with and she confirmed that they were due to arrive at 9:00am.  I took care of my business and left the bank at 9:30, still no sign of the Girl Scouts.  I don't really care about the cookies but I do think that the people in charge of this group are doing these young women a disservice by not setting a good example and instilling in them the need to be punctual, honor commitments, etc...



Same experience here, but I had chalked it up to the laid back town I live in.  Nothing starts as advertised.   Most stores have their times of operations listed as 10:00ish!  I was at the cookie selling place at 10:00 as advertised.  No cookie selling activity noted.  So I shopped a bit and went back 15 minutes later and they were just setting up.  I scored 7 boxes to distribute to various friends.  I'm quietly munching on some smore cookies right now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Absolutely agree, Aunt Bea. The whole point of the cookie sales program is to teach the girls these and other habits and values.

I'm lucky to have a Girl Scout as a neighbor (she also takes care of our cats when we go out of town), so I got my fix a couple weeks ago


----------



## Just Cooking

The process of packing this rented house to move into the home daughter and SIL are purchasing, has begun...

My job is to make certain that faces remain smiling during tear down and pack up.. I do not allow snarls or snarkiness between packers..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Greetings from sunny Florida. Our cruise landed Friday morning and we discovered our flight home was canceled due to the weather. We rented a car and drove to SIL/BIL’s home in Melbourne and are staying here until tomorrow. The we go to the Hard Rock in Hollywood for two nights. Granddaughter thinks we can get a flight home Tuesday morning.


----------



## Kayelle

Did you enjoy the cruise Andy? Often those short ones aren't a good example of cruising if you didn't. They can get pretty wild as I recall, but glad you're still in the mood for the Hard Rock. Hey, old guys (and girls) rule.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Did you enjoy the cruise Andy? Often those short ones aren't a good example of cruising if you didn't. They can get pretty wild as I recall, but glad you're still in the mood for the Hard Rock. Hey, old guys (and girls) rule.





The Hard Rock is free to us as a comp for SO’s son. I did make a couple of hundred dollars playing blackjack. 

Didn’t really enjoy the cruise. Too crowded, too claustrophobic, too noisy, too much standing in lines. The food was not great.  Quantity does not make up for quality.  

I’d rather go to an interesting place and enjoy that.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Didn’t really enjoy the cruise. Too crowded, too claustrophobic, too noisy, too much standing in lines. The food was not great.  Quantity does not make up for quality.
> 
> I’d rather go to an interesting place and enjoy that.



I'm sorry to hear that. I was surprised at how much I enjoyed our cruise in the Caribbean. We made sure to choose one that stopped at a different island almost every day, so we could go ashore and see the sights. And the food was pretty good.


----------



## Andy M.

Most everyone likes cruising so I guess it’s me. When we stopped at Nassau they admonished us to stay on the main drag, don’t wear jewelry and don’t carry too much money!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am just opening up my fifth box of Kleenex tissues that I have gone through with with cold. My gosh, will it ever end?


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting on the Miami airport hoping we can get onto the flight we’re booked on. I’m eager to get home as there’s another storm coming Wednesday.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> The process of packing this rented house to move into the home daughter and SIL are purchasing, has begun...
> 
> My job is to make certain that faces remain smiling during tear down and pack up.. I do not allow snarls or snarkiness between packers..
> 
> Ross



You need a propeller hat, just to remind folks it is ALL fun and games.  Treats for the un-snarky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Welcome Home, Andy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a vibrating, purring arm rest...Django is still stuck to me like glue when I am home.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You need a propeller hat, just to remind folks it is ALL fun and games.  Treats for the un-snarky.



Uh huh... Daddy doesn't allow snarling and snarkiness.. 

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

That hat....  Ross, hoping everyone got a lot of the moving done over the weekend! 

I've been msging with my brother this evening...he's been in Camaroon, Africa since right after Christmas, on a mission for his church.  He'll be home April 8.  I miss him so much! Can't wait to see him again and talk about the West African cuisine.  Important topic there! He says the food is delicious, but he's starting to look forward to a home grilled burger and fries when he comes home.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> That hat.... * Ross, hoping everyone got a lot of the moving done over the weekend! *
> 
> I've been msging with my brother this evening...he's been in Camaroon, Africa since right after Christmas, on a mission for his church.  He'll be home April 8.  I miss him so much! Can't wait to see him again and talk about the West African cuisine.  Important topic there! He says the food is delicious, but he's starting to look forward to a home grilled burger and fries when he comes home.


We (them not me) are in packing mode.. The move will be the 28th.. 

Meet that man with a burger when he gets home..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rush trip back to Laramie, appears my baby sister was very sick, i.e., not the stomach flu she thought she had, when I was there last weekend.  She is in ICU with sepsis.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> That hat....  Ross, hoping everyone got a lot of the moving done over the weekend!
> 
> I've been msging with my brother this evening...he's been in Camaroon, Africa since right after Christmas, on a mission for his church.  He'll be home April 8.  I miss him so much! Can't wait to see him again and talk about the West African cuisine.  Important topic there! He says the food is delicious, but he's starting to look forward to a home grilled burger and fries when he comes home.



I want the hat, too!


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rush trip back to Laramie, appears my baby sister was very sick, i.e., not the stomach flu she thought she had, when I was there last weekend.  She is in ICU with sepsis.


My baby sister went through this 2 years ago.. She came out it fine... Good thoughts for your sister doing the same..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rush trip back to Laramie, appears my baby sister was very sick, i.e., not the stomach flu she thought she had, when I was there last weekend.  She is in ICU with sepsis.


Oh no, Princess, I'm so sorry. A doctor at the medical school where I used to work came up with a new treatment for sepsis last year. Here's an article about it. 

https://www.npr.org/sections/health...turns-up-possible-treatment-for-deadly-sepsis

He wrote up his experience with it here. 

http://journal.chestnet.org/article/S0012-3692(16)62564-3/fulltext

It's in clinical trials right now. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF))) sending positive thoughts.


----------



## Dawgluver

More {{{hugs PF}}}. Hoping for your sister's speedy recovery.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> We (them not me) are in packing mode.. The move will be the 28th..
> 
> *Meet that man with a burger when he gets home.. *
> 
> Ross


 
Well, that's sort of the plan... We'll be doing the good stuff - homemade grilled burgers here on the patio within a day or two of my brother's return....with grill-toasted onion buns, fresh lettuce, onions, tomato, and I'll cut up some 'taters into steak fries to roast.


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes for a speedy recovery for your lil sis, Princess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Rush trip back to Laramie, appears my baby sister was very sick...


Oh dear, *PF*, I am so sorry to read this. I'll say prayers for her and for all of you as you handle this new bump in the road. I hope she's on the road to recovery soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> We (them not me) are in packing mode...


Except for personal belongings, I bet everything that left CA when you did is still in boxes, just waiting for you to settle into your own place.

At least that's what I keep telling myself about all of my stuff still in boxes in the basement...and bedroom closets...


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Except for personal belongings, I bet everything that left CA when you did is still in boxes, just waiting for you to settle into your own place.
> 
> *At least that's what I keep telling myself about all of my stuff still in boxes in the basement...and bedroom closets...*



Just how many years have those boxes been packed up CG?
Call some donation place to come and get them. You'll never miss them.

SC did some purging of "his" closet with my permission. At least half of his closet had clothes I brought into this house 10 yrs ago and have never worn in all those years. He was clever getting all those clothes out of the house without me noticing. Today I learned he has his closet all to himself, and that's a good thing.
Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Except for personal belongings, I bet everything that left CA when you did is still in boxes, just waiting for you to settle into your own place.
> 
> At least that's what I keep telling myself about all of my stuff still in boxes in the basement...and bedroom closets...


Actually, we disposed of everything BUT personal belongings before I left Cali.. I UPSed all but a suitcase of needs before flying to MO.. Jeannie will UPS a few more things than I did ( a lady thing, I guess.  ) before she fly's here.. She is even selling our Camry.. Kinda fun to start over @ 78..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sister Update - she is doing well, we almost lost her.  So each milestone is huge.  I'm home, I wasn't doing much but sitting in the waiting room and making the doctors crazy.  I promise, I was not diagnosing, just asking questions about her care that they had to actually consider...'cause I do know some things about these things.  Dad said he wanted me around if he ever goes to the hospital.  Of course, I'm hypervigilant right now...

Thanks GG for the links, I will check them out tonight.


----------



## Just Cooking

Pleased she is doing better...  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sister Update - she is doing well, we almost lost her.  So each milestone is huge.  I'm home, I wasn't doing much but sitting in the waiting room and making the doctors crazy.  I promise, I was not diagnosing, just asking questions about her care that they had to actually consider...'cause I do know some things about these things.  Dad said he wanted me around if he ever goes to the hospital.  Of course, I'm hypervigilant right now...
> 
> Thanks GG for the links, I will check them out tonight.



I'm glad she's doing better. My aunt, who was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes when she was six years old and had many complications, told me that everyone who is in the hospital needs an advocate. DH and I have taken that advice seriously. Your sister is a very lucky woman [emoji813]


----------



## Katie H

After having some challenges with arthritis, I've begun my annual Christmas "making" of gifts.

I wish I'd been able to begin in January as I always have, but not my abilities this year

As things go, I've been knitting and crocheting a number of components of a few gifts.

I've been having some challenges with a crocheting pattern that I've done multiple times.  Guess I'm having some brain challenges.


----------



## caseydog

Takin' pictures. After last weeks 70-cars in three days in a condemned warehouse, I'm in Austin today. I got to shoot some concours level MOPARs today. A Challenger and a Cuda, both 440 Six-Packs. And, the owner was great! Here's the keys, let me know when your'e done. 

CD

.


----------



## Andy M.

Lost power overnight and still out. Dinner in a warm restaurant tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking care of a grumpy, sick little Tyler today.  Washing my hands every 3 seconds, not touching my eyes, managing the TV remote for him...doing everything I can to keep from getting sick myself. 

Normally my daughter or SIL would have taken the day off, but Mom is in L.A. on her first work related 2 day travel away from home, and Dad is covering at the police station for others who are out with sick kids and called in earlier than him. So that leaves grandma....ugh..

Tyler's teacher said there were 8 kids in his class out yesterday...sure will be glad when this bug or whatever has run its course.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Taking care of a grumpy, sick little Tyler today.  Washing my hands every 3 seconds, not touching my eyes, managing the TV remote for him...doing everything I can to keep from getting sick myself.
> 
> Normally my daughter or SIL would have taken the day off, but Mom is in L.A. on her first work related 2 day travel away from home, and Dad is covering at the police station for others who are out with sick kids and called in earlier than him. So that leaves grandma....ugh..
> 
> Tyler's teacher said there were 8 kids in his class out yesterday...sure will be glad when this bug or whatever has run its course.



Hope he's better by now.
We just went through a nasty bug.I was the last one standing.

I bought bleach wipes.Anything that they touched was wiped down.
Should have used Cavi wipes instead. They kill all the germs.
Told them "if you use a towel toss it in the hamper after use.DON'T use it twice and expect to share that hand towel with me!"
Thought that was fair enough warning.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Wasting time waiting for the UPS man to show up.
He has my Bday present.A little early.It's        ok.
If I'm not here on my Bday at least I know what I got.

Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hiya, Munky! Good to see you again. Yes, Tyler is well now, it only lasted a couple of days and I didn't get whatever he had, thank goodness.  I hope you and the family are doing well.  I had to look up Cavi Wipes, hadn't heard of them before.  I need to get some - if that's what hospitals use, it's got to be good! 

How is the Mr. doing these days?  And....Happy early birthday to you!


----------



## buckytom

Counting. 7 x 7 -2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trying to decide if I should do my regular St. Pat's Day celebration, it's going to hurt.  

Meanwhile I'm watching Commando, hoping some Schwarzenegger acting will shove me back to my ledge instead of free falling.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Hiya, Munky! Good to see you again. Yes, Tyler is well now, it only lasted a couple of days and I didn't get whatever he had, thank goodness.  I hope you and the family are doing well.  I had to look up Cavi Wipes, hadn't heard of them before.  I need to get some - if that's what hospitals use, it's got to be good!
> 
> How is the Mr. doing these days?  And....Happy early birthday to you!



Hiya Cheryl,It's good to see you to.

So glad Tyler is feeling better.Grandma was probably the only medicine he needed.We buy the Cavi wipes by the case on Amazon.I have a germ phobia about public areas.I never leave home without a few of them in my purse.I won't touch a door until I open up that envelope first.

Our sons and I have been busy getting the house ready to sell.
Going crazy trying to find a home for the big daddy grill and the entertainment center.They are too nice to go to the dump.Anyone want them? I don't do Craigslist.

UPS messed up.They put my stuff on the wrong truck.
They say it will be today.Curious as to what 83 skeins of yarn will look like in the living room. 
It's now a running joke here if someone asks what I want for xmas or bday? my sons say "Don't give her ANY money, she's just going to buy yarn with it!"
I can see myself holding out a can out for chump change at Michael's "Need yarn" I'd actually do that if someone betted me to Oh yeah, never pass up a bet that I'd know I'll win.

Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

While daughter and I were running errands today, we stopped into her fave thrift shop..

Time to start replenishing my dessert for two baking dishes, etc..

I picked up 2 Pyrex 3cup, 5X7X1.5 baking dishes and 6 7" glass dessert plates for a grand total of $7.86... 
And  now it begins..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Baby Sister is out of ICU, she is doing better, re-learning how to walk.  Mom and Dad are getting a room set up for her when she gets out of the hospital.  If she is here, she will have 24 hour "servants" and we can help her get back on her feet.


----------



## Just Cooking

Good news, PF...  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is happy news, PF. I hope she has an easy recovery.


----------



## Andy M.

Good news, PF!  Sounds like she's out of the woods.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Baby Sister is out of ICU, she is doing better, re-learning how to walk. Mom and Dad are getting a room set up for her when she gets out of the hospital. If she is here, she will have 24 hour "servants" and we can help her get back on her feet.


 
That's good news, Princess. Thank God for loving families who are ready to help out.


----------



## buckytom

Good to hear, PF. 

I can hear my dad saying that taking care of your family is all you need to care about.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She's my Baby Sister, I've been watching after her for over 50 years...


----------



## buckytom

She's in good hands.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Have to spring her from the hospital first.  It's going to be a long haul for her.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I joined an online Widows Forum tonight, I may find some comfort there.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I joined an online Widows Forum tonight, I may find some comfort there.


Wonderful idea.. I hope that forum brings peace to your heart.. 

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from our City Mission. They sell their used books for 25 cents each  or 10 for a dollar.  i got some great cookbooks today.

Thomas Kinkade Collectors Society Recipe collection- 182 pages
Favorite Cookie-Bars from Current - 62 pages
Readers Digest Quick and Delicious - 400 pages
Grandma's Best-Loved Recipes - 384 pages
Gooseberry Patch Christmas Book 9 - 160 pages


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I joined an online Widows Forum tonight, I may find some comfort there.



I'm so glad you did that PF. It was the best thing I ever did for myself.

I'm also glad to hear your sister is so much better. 

Wow, you've sure had a full plate lately. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Just Cooking

Today is 'walk through' on the house daughter and SIL bought.. Closing in Tuesday the 27th, moving day is Wednesday the 28th. It will be a zoo but fun, I hope.. 

To top it all off, my daughter is having surgery tomorrow morning, Friday the 23rd.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> ...my daughter is having surgery tomorrow morning, Friday the 23rd.. ...


Good luck to your DD tomorrow. I hope everything goes well for her tomorrow. I'll send up a prayer for her. And good luck with the move. Crazy times, huh?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck to your DD tomorrow. I hope everything goes well for her tomorrow. I'll send up a prayer for her. And good luck with the move. Crazy times, huh?


Ditto. That's a whole lot of stress in a short period of time. I hope everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes to DD, Ross.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> I'm so glad you did that PF. It was the best thing I ever did for myself.
> 
> I'm also glad to hear your sister is so much better.
> 
> Wow, you've sure had a full plate lately. Take care of yourself.



Thanks KL, baby sis is now in a rehab center in Colorado, turns out she has very good insurance, so all that worry for  nothing.  She still isn't walking well, but she definitely has all her faculties back.  We moved her to the rehab on Thursday.

I spent time today moving furniture around and picking up the odd bits and pieces from the shelves that belonged to Shrek and mean nothing to me.

I did find a stash of coins, will have to take them to a coin shop.  And where in the world did he get 3 Loonies from Canada...we never went to Canada.  Coins from the Caribbean, South America and Asia.  Then there is a bunch of silver US coins, some very old.

Watching movies and kicking back right now.  Shrek has been gone a month as of Thursday...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A month? I bet some days it seems longer, others as if it was just last week. Hang in there, PF. Eventually you adjust - but you know those kinds of things. ((hugs)) to you.

Glad to hear that baby sis has her act together. I hope she gets her sea legs back soon, too. Still have all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Kayelle

> Shrek has been gone a month as of Thursday...


I understand completely. For the longest time I'd say "it seems like yesterday and forever ago".  Now I count the years (12) and although sometimes it seems like yesterday, life is indeed very good again. Time is the enemy now, but it will become your friend. Wishing you peace for the journey.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went and got a goat and some chicks. I had permission for the goat so I figured that carried over to chicks too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, now I want a goat...


----------



## roadfix

Having some mixed nuts and bier, and watching The Voice, while my grandkids are doing Kumon in the other room.   They’re on spring break so they’ll be spending a few nights with us.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Okay, now I want a goat...


 
Goat Yoga!


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Having some mixed nuts and bier, and watching The Voice, while my grandkids are doing Kumon in the other room. They’re *on spring break* so they’ll be spending a few nights with us.


 
Tyler's on spring break this week, too. My daughter enrolled him in a couple of fun classes through Parks and Recreation from 8 till noon, then I have him from noon till 5:30.  He's fun and I love him to pieces, but he's *SUCH* a busy little guy....


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cheryl J said:


> Goat Yoga!




That is hilarious! I will have to bring that up to the wife.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Goat Yoga!



ROFL! I have enough room in the living room for it!  Unfortunately the goat would have to live in the house, no livestock in the town limits.

And I so wanted to buy the last 6 baby ducks...


----------



## bethzaring

I am drooling over my new toy......can't post too many photos of your very own chile roaster


----------



## LPBeier

Looks great, Beth! You will have to post some more pictures of it in action!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Looks great, Beth! You will have to post some more pictures of it in action!


Ditto. I'm looking forward to pix of it in action.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Does it come with a box of numbered ping-pong balls so you can play Bingo?


----------



## Chef Munky

Wondering why my new cell phone's battery drained to nothing.

I had 98% battery when I went to bed.It's Zero now.
Not a good time for that to happen.No I didn't leave it on.

Starting today it's going to be complete chaos around here.
I need my phone to maker sure everything goes as planned.


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Ditto. I'm looking forward to pix of it in action.




Looking forward to it too!!!

Today I started the seeds for the plants that will yield the chiles to be roasted


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Wondering why my new cell phone's battery drained to nothing.
> 
> I had 98% battery when I went to bed.It's Zero now.
> Not a good time for that to happen.No I didn't leave it on.
> 
> Starting today it's going to be complete chaos around here.
> I need my phone to maker sure everything goes as planned.


Sounds like your phone has an app that's doing stuff while your phone is off. Or maybe it's a bad battery.

I have an app called BatteryBot, that helps me lower battery consumption and see what's been using the most power.

Good luck.


----------



## Dawgluver

Doing laundry.  We just got back from Cozumel, our favorite island.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Welcome bach Dawg! Laundry...the bane of a proper, civilized society. It would be so much easier to walk around nekkid. Scary, but fun.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I don't know if I mentioned this before but I have been building a semi to pull my camper. I license it as a motor home so anyone can drive it. I have to put a fridge and microwave in it as well as a porta potty to meet the requirements of a motor home. I had to do many modifications to the outside also. Remove the big hitch and put on one specially for a camper with extra cushion so it wont tear the trailer up. Flat bed for toys and a generator so we can stay anywhere we want to. I had to tear the bed out of the sleeper and mount seats in there with seat belts for the kids. Planting season is quickly approaching. I am running out of time. Our first trip is the weekend after memorial day. Today I have to go collect more parts. I had big plans to work on it all day tomorrow but Easter.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, that's a lot of towing power there, *Farmer Jon*! Happy camping!


I'm finally relaxing with a glass of wine while strolling through DC. Did two loads of laundry, vacuumed the steps (what a PITA), cleaned the living room (a moving furniture kind of clean) and half bath, and prepped all the veggies for Easter dinner. I was a busy, busy girl. Hmm, maybe I'll have a second glass of wine...:


----------



## buckytom

I just finished peeling and grating the beets for today's beets-n-horseradish side dish.

DW didn't want to have red dyed hands for  the next few days. My hands look like I should be making cave art.

Of course I'm wearing a white t--shirt, too.


----------



## Katie H

Our Easter dinner is all prepared so I have a day of relaxation ahead of me.

I've been working on making Christmas gifts for this coming Christmas and have finished 4 so far.  Today I'll finish a cable-knit hat and another gift will be done.

Next on the Santa's workshop agenda is outfitting a small doll cradle (mattress, pillow, blankie, and quilt), along with making some clothes for a doll I bought that is just the right size for the cradle.  Naturally, I'll make a nightie or some jammies so the baby can sleep comfortably.

Paid 50 cents for the cradle, which has a music box that plays a lullaby.  The doll was 25 cents.  I'm not certain the cradle was ever played with and the doll appears to be in the same shape.

I'm havin' a ball!


----------



## Kayelle

Bucky, I just noticed this page makes *3,000 pages *on this this thread.

See what you started back in 2011??


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Bucky, I just noticed this page makes *3,000 pages *on this this thread.
> 
> See what you started back in 2011??


I noticed that too. Wow! I thought the number of pages depended on a person's settings.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> Bucky, I just noticed this page makes *3,000 pages *on this this thread.
> 
> See what you started back in 2011??



Except...it was dear-now-absent *pacanis* that really started the thread. If my dusty rememberer is working, it actually went back to maybe 2009? Maybe 2007? I do remember *pac*'s post being about removing a hornet's nest - and how he thought it would be fun to have a thread about doing much of nothing, a la Seinfeld.

About, maybe, four years ago? some maintenance was being done to the website. A thread or two was truncated, losing a good part of the early posts. "What are you doing?" was one of the casualties. Another thread or two completely disappeared - like the "Stray Thoughts" thread. When I had one, PF told me to just start another one...hence, the ".2".

I also remember that *bt* wanted to be here to make the 30,000 post. Well, he'd better show up right NOW because my post should be 29,999.


----------



## buckytom

WOOHOO, 30, 000 posts!!!

What am I doing? 

Do the twist
Do the fly
Do the swim
And do the bird
Well do the duck
Aaah, and do the monkey
Hey hey, watusi
And a what about the food
Do the mashed potato
What about the boogaloo
Oh, the bony marony
Come on let's do the twist.

Shake your tailfeathers!

https://g.co/kgs/s1Kgo9


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats, BT.  You attained your goal.

30,000 posts! I guess the answer to "What Are You Doing?" is "A Lot!"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Relaxing with DC. It was a busy day of three-store shopping: Aldi, Price Chopper, and Market Basket. I did have to play Refrigerator Tetris to get all of the groceries into the fridge.  Tomorrow's challenge will be to rearrange the freezer so that I can cram in packages of pork chops. I tend to buy only loss leaders at Price Chopper, seeing as how their name in no way indicates their (high) prices, but they were running end chops on sale for 79 cents a pound! I think the two packages might give me a couple of nice ones to bread and bake. Otherwise I see them baked with sauerkraut, BBQ'd, and braised with onions.  I have my work cut out for me - something to do while listening to my team's home opener, weather willing. Play ball (again)!


----------



## dragnlaw

Trying desperately to climb out of the rabbit hole I fell into via DC and Youtube!


----------



## LPBeier

I'm trying to avoid the "puppy dog eyes" Miley is giving me because she wants to go to the park. It is pouring rain and I have a cold so I am waiting for the neighbour to come and take her for a walk with her dog. It really sucks because I want to go out with her but getting more sick doesn't do either of us any good.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How old does a dog have to be before they don't give you "puppy dog eyes" anymore, *LP*? :

I see brightening on the western horizon. The rain has stopped hitting the glass sun room roof overhead. I'm going to guess that it's safe for me to head out to grocery shop. It's not that I mind getting a little wet, it's that I hate schlepping bags of groceries from the store to the car and getting the contents all wet. My umbrella is only so big. I am enjoying the "awning" the SUV provides when I load them into the trunk area, though. I sure missed that feature from the van during the years we had the Sonata. Now I'm missing the really good mileage we got from the Sonata!  Never happy...


----------



## simonbaker

On the bike for my bad knee.


----------



## Cheryl J

Taking a late lunch and iced tea break from planting flowers and transplanting green plants into bigger containers.  It's a gorgeous warm and sunny day today, and a welcome break from the horrific winds we've had here lately. My patio table is a mess with all the pots, potting soil, and gardening tools everywhere, but when I'm done with this round I'll be happy that I spent all these hours out there today making the patio a more beautiful place in which to spend time.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's our 30th wedding anniversary is today.

I've managed to avoid catching the flu or a cold all winter.Like everyone else around here.

Now I've got some kind of bug.My head feels like a football.  Sore throat.Every noise I hear is magnified by 100%. Hope it goes away quickly.
Please type quietly.

Hubby bought me a beautiful new wedding ring that I designed, because I have to be different than everyone else.Wow I wear a size 3.
It's being specially made from the original silver that the jeweler sells to a 10k gold band. My old wedding ring looks like it's been in a war. LOL!

I was worried the diamond would fall out so I stopped wearing it. Being superstitious I wouldn't let him take it in to be fixed. Now it's an antique.Like me.


Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy anniversary, Munky and Mr. Munky! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## taxlady

Happy Anniversary Munky and I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Munky*, Happy Anniversary to you and your dear Mr. M. 

I hope you get rid of whatever got a hold of you.

A photo of your new ring would be nice, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy anniversary to you and the Mister, Munky!  Would also love to see a pic of your ring - it sounds beautiful. 

------------------------------

I just came in from washing down the Weber grill - it needed a good cleaning. Now it's all nice and clean and ready for it's next job feeding me.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's still at the jeweler's.
The ring had to resized from a normal 7 to a 3. Guess that takes time.

Will post when I get it.

Munky.


----------



## roadfix

This week I helped my wife claim her SS benefits and also renew her passport.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> It's still at the jeweler's.
> The ring had to resized from a normal 7 to a 3. Guess that takes time.
> 
> Will post when I get it.
> 
> Munky.



I can't wait to see it also Munky. I've never heard of and adult wearing a size 3 !!
Then again, this is coming from someone who has hands that look like Elton John's.


----------



## blissful

Wow munky, I wear a 5 but I have a pinky that is 2 and 1/4. I have a couple rings at 2 and 1/4. I'm looking forward to seeing your new designed ring. Happy anniversary too.


----------



## buckytom

A 3?

Tell me you play piano...

Congrats, Munky. 

Condolences to yer man.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> It's our 30th wedding anniversary is today.



Happy Belated Anniversary!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Tired of moving things around the house and work.  I need to settle in and really clean, get organized.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Tired of moving things around the house and work. * I need to settle in and really clean, get organized.*



I said that once... once..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

I have a 5-gallon stock pot on the burner and it's filled to overflowing with frozen chicken bones.  I'm hoping it will boil down a bit so I can put a lid on it. Later today, I'll have a sizable quantity of delicious stock to fill the empty spaces in the freezer where all the bones were.


----------



## Katie H

Still working on making Christmas presents for the coming holiday.

On my list, I've already completed 8 of about 15.  Many of the items are either sewn, knitted, crocheted or crafted in another way.

I have no idea how many miles of yarn I've turned into scarves, hats, neck wraps, baby blankets, etc.

My next set of projects will include making a huge wardrobe of clothes for American Girl dolls for assorted granddaughters.


----------



## Just Cooking

Found out this morning that our 55+ apartment will be available June 15th.. Jeannie will be here May 7th..

Now the fun of furnishing the 2 bed/2bath apartment begins.. 

The kitchen, of course, belongs to me..  

Looking forward to the pleasing amenities included.. Lap pool, small gym, rec room, common room for gatherings, etc., etc..

5 minutes from the kids and in the middle of everything we want..Shopping, banking, restaurants...even an IMAX..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Ohhhhh I'm so durn happy for both of you Ross!! It will be great to restart your lives together. I can hardly wait to hear all the details!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats congrats!!  so happy for you!   You're gonna have a blast I'm sure!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> How old does a dog have to be before they don't give you "puppy dog eyes" anymore, *LP*? :
> 
> I see brightening on the western horizon. The rain has stopped hitting the glass sun room roof overhead. I'm going to guess that it's safe for me to head out to grocery shop. It's not that I mind getting a little wet, it's that I hate schlepping bags of groceries from the store to the car and getting the contents all wet. My umbrella is only so big. I am enjoying the "awning" the SUV provides when I load them into the trunk area, though. I sure missed that feature from the van during the years we had the Sonata. Now I'm missing the really good mileage we got from the Sonata!  Never happy...



Buy yourself a "golf umbrella" for just such occasions. I have one (I don't know who gave it to me.) and I would be lost without it. Spike borrows it every so often when he knows Teddy hates to go out in the rain for his walks. He keeps him on a short rein and the umbrella is big enough to cover them both. It also go into the car on shopping day. Covers the shopping cart with all the bags in it along with the both of us. For some strange reason, the rain always knows if we forgot it, so it rains twice as hard.


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Found out this morning that our 55+ apartment will be available June 15th.. Jeannie will be here May 7th..
> 
> Now the fun of furnishing the 2 bed/2bath apartment begins..
> 
> The kitchen, of course, belongs to me..
> 
> Looking forward to the pleasing amenities included.. Lap pool, small gym, rec room, common room for gatherings, etc., etc..
> 
> 5 minutes from the kids and in the middle of everything we want..Shopping, banking, restaurants...even an IMAX..
> 
> Ross



Congrats to both of you for having the commonsense and fortitude to stick it out. Good luck to the both of you in your new abode. Sounds like a heavenly place to live.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Found out this morning that our 55+ apartment will be available June 15th.. Jeannie will be here May 7th..
> 
> Now the fun of furnishing the 2 bed/2bath apartment begins..
> 
> The kitchen, of course, belongs to me..  ...


Wonderful Wonderful! So happy things are working out so nicely. Have fun feathering your new nest.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Buy yourself a "golf umbrella" for just such occasions...


I have a golf umbrella in the car, *Addie*. Trust me, it's full size but it doesn't cover me AND all of the grocery bags in the cart. From what you're describing, it sounds like Spike is using a patio umbrella!

No matter how big an umbrella might be, is sure doesn't improve my opinion of grocery shopping in the rain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just blended a batch of Herbes de Provence and Italian Blend mixes from my collection of individual herbs and spices. I've had a rather large basket sitting on top of our kitchen table for nearly a month.  Now I have two jars of fresh-blended seasonings and a clean kitchen table.

Little things make me smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got back from Cheyenne and visiting my Sister in the hospital.  We then went to Barnes & Noble and had a wonderful wander through the store.  Picked up a few books.


----------



## Chef Munky

I've been engrossed in a new game. (The Room)
Found it on my Kindle while being bored out of my mind sick in bed.
Still have that bug.

Bought the version of the game off of Steam for my PC.
Advertisement free.
It's a great game. Looking forward to the next 2 versions.

Munky.

The Room •


----------



## blissful

Clipping off extra tomato seedlings, watering them, talking with them so they are ready for planting in 30 days.


----------



## simonbaker

Continued sitting in the waiting room at the hospital.  Mom getting a carated artery cleaned out.  Sitting with 1 of my brothers and 3 sisters.  All is well, continue to wait........


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope everything turns out well in the end, *simonbaker.* That seems like a heck of a way to have a family reunion though...


----------



## simonbaker

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hope everything turns out well in the end, *simonbaker.* That seems like a heck of a way to have a family reunion though...



Agreed! I absolutely HATE being in the hospital. Dark corridors, a real closed in feeling.  Couldn't get out of there soon enough.  
I volunteered to come home & get supper started for everyone, Burgers on the grill.  
Hope you are enjoying this nice day!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sending best wishes to your mom, Simon.  I hope by now that she's recovering.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Sending best wishes to your mom, Simon.  I hope by now that she's recovering.


Ditto! Hope she's doing well.


----------



## Chef Munky

simonbaker said:


> Continued sitting in the waiting room at the hospital.  Mom getting a carated artery cleaned out.  Sitting with 1 of my brothers and 3 sisters.  All is well, continue to wait........



Sorry to hear about your mom Simon.
I'm sure it's a comfort to her that your all together.

Keep up the good spirits.Hope she will be home soon.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Continued sitting in the waiting room at the hospital.  Mom getting a carated artery cleaned out.  Sitting with 1 of my brothers and 3 sisters.  All is well, continue to wait........



Hope all goes well with mom.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been putting this off all afternoon, but I think I'm finally going to get down the basement to wipe down all of the window screens. I used to do them outside, spraying them down with the hose. I think I ended up at least as wet as the screens!  Now I take them down the basement, use a bucket of Murphy's Oil Soap water and an old towel rag, and wipe down the screening and frame. Himself will take them all up to their respective rooms, where they will wait until later this week when the weather is warm enough to open the windows wide, wash down the frames and tracks, and clean the windows. I wait until Himself gets the screens in the windows before I wash the inside glass though. It seems he just can't open or close a window without leaving fingerprints all over the place.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got 14 inches dug of what will be a 24 inch deep x 24 inch diameter hole. I hit sand and clay that is compacted and had to stop when the thunder started.  The hole is for Shrek's memorial Rose Bush, should be here Tuesday.  Hopefully I have the hole dug and the proper soil mixture done before it gets here.  I do know that my wheelbarrow is not big enough for mixing up the soil...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I see an excuse to buy a new wheelbarrow, *PF*.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got 14 inches dug of what will be a 24 inch deep x 24 inch diameter hole. I hit sand and clay that is compacted and had to stop when the thunder started.  The hole is for Shrek's memorial Rose Bush, should be here Tuesday.  Hopefully I have the hole dug and the proper soil mixture done before it gets here.  I do know that my wheelbarrow is not big enough for mixing up the soil...



That's a lovely and therapeutic idea PF. What's the name of the rose?
We'll need a picture you know. 
I think of you often. Are you getting comfort from your online grief group?


----------



## medtran49

I just got back from getting kitty food and going to a Mediterranean market, where I picked up some fenugreek, green cardamom pods (wow are they expensive), sumac, and pomegranate molasses. I won a contest and picked a Persian cookbook as my prize and we're making 1 of the dishes from it this week. They were pulling freshly baked pita breads out of the oven while I was there making the place smell wonderful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> That's a lovely and therapeutic idea PF. What's the name of the rose?
> We'll need a picture you know.
> I think of you often. Are you getting comfort from your online grief group?



The rose is called Ebb Tide Figures it's on sale now...

Some comfort from the group, some are a bit odd, but then so am I.  Haven't met anyone I feel the need to chat with all the time.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The rose is called Ebb Tide Figures it's on sale now...
> 
> Some comfort from the group, some are a bit odd, but then so am I.  Haven't met anyone I feel the need to chat with all the time.



What a beautiful rose.  The color is striking!


----------



## medtran49

Andy M. said:


> What a beautiful rose.  The color is striking!



Plus 1.  I wish roses weren't so hard to grow in south Florida.  I love them, but just don't have that much of a green thumb or that much patience.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The rose is called Ebb Tide Figures it's on sale now...
> 
> Some comfort from the group, some are a bit odd, but then so am I.  Haven't met anyone I feel the need to chat with all the time.



What a beautiful rose, and a beautiful song...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> What a beautiful rose.  The color is striking!



Thank you, it was a tough choice, didn't know if I should go with red or an exotic color, I'm glad I chose this one.



medtran49 said:


> Plus 1.  I wish roses weren't so hard to grow in south Florida.  I love them, but just don't have that much of a green thumb or that much patience.



It's too bad they are hard to grow in Florida, you'd think it would be easy in such a climate.  I hope this one is with me for a while.  I never thought I would be able to grow roses.



Kayelle said:


> What a beautiful rose, and a beautiful song...



Just listened to the song, another one that touches my heart.  Shrek loved The Righteous Brothers.    Double or triple meanings going on here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lovely rose, *PF*. What a dear tribute to Shrek.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh Princess...the rose and the work you put into it's new home is absolutely beautiful, and such a wonderful tribute.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, it was a tough choice, didn't know if I should go with red or an exotic color, I'm glad I chose this one.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too bad they are hard to grow in Florida, you'd think it would be easy in such a climate.  I hope this one is with me for a while.  I never thought I would be able to grow roses.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just listened to the song, another one that touches my heart.  Shrek loved The Righteous Brothers.    Double or triple meanings going on here.*


*
*
I understand. That song is just haunting to me too. I'm glad you listened to it and it's fitting his rose is named Ebb Tide.


----------



## GotGarlic

It's gorgeous, PF [emoji813]


----------



## Katie H

I love roses and this one is especially lovely.  The color is fabulous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Katie.  I got it planted last night.  Now waiting for it to grow and bloom...and for my muscles to stop aching.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have a golf umbrella in the car, *Addie*. Trust me, it's full size but it doesn't cover me AND all of the grocery bags in the cart. From what you're describing, it sounds like Spike is using a patio umbrella!
> 
> No matter how big an umbrella might be, is sure doesn't improve my opinion of grocery shopping in the rain.



Since I have no way of transferring the wheelchair to a vehicle that can take it, I now have the luxury of staying home and letting someone else do my shopping.


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Katie.  I got it planted last night.  Now waiting for it to grow and bloom...and for my muscles to stop aching.



As others have noted, it's a stunner of a rose, I don't think I've ever seen one like it!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> As others have noted, it's a stunner of a rose, I don't think I've ever seen one like it!



Thanks, Jon...you know me, like to be unusual...It's perking up nicely since arriving via UPS from Oregon.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Ceiling Fans?*

Were replacing 3 of them. Living room, bedroom's.
I'd like one for the dining room. I'm tired of looking at that aged old 80's style chandelier with those gawdy globes that's up now. so now were up to 4.

Does it matter what kind?
The dining room does connect to the kitchen if that helps?

Munky.


----------



## Addie

I am in the process of letting all the fluid in my legs drain. I have gone through a large half of package of 4x4 gauze pads to absorb it just since the morning. I hate touching it with my hands. It is like touching someone who is covered in sweat after a workout. It is a good thing I have two boxes of rubber gloves. 

Time to change the dressing again on my left leg. I am waiting for the Kentucky Derby to start before I even think of doing it. 

I also finally was dragged into the scientific world of smart phones this weekend. I have always had a qwerty phone and was quite happy with them. And I also for a number of years (ever since the program was started) had a free phone. Well, I lost my last one in the hospital. So I notified the provider (Alliance) and I swear the one they sent me for a replacement was a knockoff from China. It was absolutely useless! Most of the time my  phone wouldn't even ring. And the front door is controlled by my phone. So a lot of folks were left standing outside wondering why I wouldn't let them in.

So yesterday Pirate went and bought me a lovely phone that was so easy to learn. They can keep their free phones. This will only cost $30 a month and Pirate said he would split the cost with me. $15 for him and $15 for me. Now Pirate is jealous. He keeps trying to talk me into swapping phones. I am not biting! 

I also ordered today a big recliner for Pirate to sit in when he is out here watching television with me. It does have a massaging motor in it. I am hoping it will help with his neuropathy pain. He has his own TV in his room. And I finally convinced him to go on my lease. With our two incomes combined, the rent will go up. But it will give me peace of mind knowing he will be able to stay here should anything happen to me. I will take care of that on Monday when the manager is in her office. 

I have my good and bad days. Today happens to be one of my good days. I have my fingers crossed with a small prayer sent on its way that I start having more good than bad days. My right leg is just a week or so away from being completely healed. That will mean we an concentrate on the left leg. And even that leg has turned the corner. I am beginning to see growth of new tissue.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Were replacing 3 of them. Living room, bedroom's.
> I'd like one for the dining room. I'm tired of looking at that aged old 80's style chandelier with those gawdy globes that's up now. so now were up to 4.
> 
> Does it matter what kind?
> The dining room does connect to the kitchen if that helps?
> 
> Munky.



I feel like I've missed something here. I read back several pages and I can't find a previous post about this. You're replacing three or four chandeliers?


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm resting before I go make dinner. After working at the Extension Office today for our Open Garden, where I bought several new plants, I spent much of the afternoon planting. I've got most of the vegetables in and all of the flowers. I still need a few things, including some for the pots on the front porch. But I'm making progress [emoji2]


----------



## Katie H

Well, "hello."  We're watching the Kentucky Derby, of course.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been in and out, watching the Derby and back out.  We had a rain-less thunderstorm, I had to go let Jethro inside as Mom and Dad were out and about for the day.  One clap of thunder and I had two cats climbing me.  Decided the dog was probably going to jump the fence if it happened again.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Were replacing 3 of them. Living room, bedroom's.
> I'd like one for the dining room. I'm tired of looking at that aged old 80's style chandelier with those gawdy globes that's up now. so now were up to 4.
> 
> Does it matter what kind?
> The dining room does connect to the kitchen if that helps?
> 
> Munky.



My sister wanted to replace her overhead kitchen light. Her table sat in the middle of the room. She had her husband install a chandelier where the light of the bulb shown up on the ceiling. It caused shadows to be cast down on the table and made it unpleasant to sit there. That lasted about one week. She replaced that one where the globes and bulbs shown down on the table. And she had her husband also install a dimmer switch. Just some food for thought for you. It does make a difference how and where the light shines.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, glad to read that your leg is growing new tissue.


----------



## Kayelle

Have you changed your mind about moving *Munky*, or are you preparing the house to put on the market?


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> I feel like I've missed something here. I read back several pages and I can't find a previous post about this. You're replacing three or four chandeliers?



Sorry about that GG Dahling.

Hubby was calling me "Uh, can I get some help back here?" as I was typing.

To clear it up. I'm looking to replace the chandelier light that's in the dining room. I want a fan with lights instead. Being that the dining room connects with the kitchen I'm not sure if it's now a good idea or not.
What I have now is hard to keep clean.



Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Gotcha. I have ceiling fans with lights in all of our downstairs rooms and bedrooms, except the foyer. They're a necessity here, with the heat and humidity. I would go for it [emoji2]


----------



## Rocklobster

I am procrastinating...


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> Have you changed your mind about moving *Munky*, or are you preparing the house to put on the market?



Wild horses couldn't make us change our minds.Go ahead and drag us through the towns square.Were still moving.

The bureaucrats and Dr's are holding up the show.
While they're doing what they do best.

Two can play at that game.I'm doing a few added touches of my own to the house because that's what I do best 

Realtors are showing up at my door at odd hours wanting to be the chosen one to sell our house. One in particular doesn't know another realtor from the same office threw him under the bus. Literally.

Munky.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, glad to read that your leg is growing new tissue.



Thank you. In a couple of weeks, the ulcer on the right leg will be completely healed. And as far as the left leg........ 

Well, I think I can stop trying to prepare myself for amputation. That leg also is beginning to show signs of new tissue.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Wild horses couldn't make us change our minds.Go ahead and drag us through the towns square.Were still moving.
> 
> The bureaucrats and Dr's are holding up the show.
> While they're doing what they do best.
> 
> Two can play at that game. I'm doing a few added touches of my own to the house because that's what I do best
> 
> Realtors are showing up at my door at odd hours wanting to be the chosen one to sell our house. One in particular doesn't know another realtor from the same office threw him under the bus. Literally.
> 
> Munky.



*Munky* you have my sympathy. Moving is such a hassle. Your friendly neighbors are going to miss you. Just don't mention them to the new owners.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Building a composter...30 minutes my donkey!  I left it till last for today and it's starting to get dark.  Been out weeding, planting and watering.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Were replacing 3 of them. Living room, bedroom's.
> I'd like one for the dining room. I'm tired of looking at that aged old 80's style chandelier with those gawdy globes that's up now. so now were up to 4.
> 
> Does it matter what kind?
> The dining room does connect to the kitchen if that helps?
> 
> Munky.


 
Hiya, Munky.  I have 5 ceiling fans - one in each bedroom, one in the living room, and one over the dining room table.  My dining room one is similar to the one shown below, I love it.  The single dome lighting cover is nicer, IMO, than the ones that have the open-type lighting (I don't know what to call them) - I just don't like the glare of bare bulbs showing and they're easier to clean.  

https://www.lightingdirect.com/hunter-buchanan-52-buchanan-52-5-blade-ceiling-fan/p3281851

My bedroom ceiling fans have remotes, and that is SUPER handy if you're lazy like me and don't want to get up to change the fan speed or adjust the lighting.  The remotes also have dimmers on them - an extra added plus. 

I'm looking at replacing the one in the living room soon, in fact I was just at Home Depot a couple of days ago looking at them.  It will have a remote, too.  Best of luck to you in your search!  I'm a fan of Hunter brand - they're nice and they have a lot of different styles.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Building a composter...30 minutes my donkey!  I left it till last for today and it's starting to get dark.  Been out weeding, planting and watering.



Thank you for today's laugh. And you were silly enough to believe that 30 minute foolishness? 

There is a song from Gilbert and Sullivan's _HMS Pinafore. _

"*Things Are Seldom What They Seem!* is first line. I think that fits this  predicament perfectly. One can't believe everything they read or  hear.


----------



## Just Cooking

My 4 months of wild  bachelorhood is coming to an end.. Jeannie fly's in from Vegas today.. We will continue living with my daughter and SIL until our apartment comes free in June..

We will spend our time here choosing things for the apartment as, we brought zero furnishings to MO.. 

As I have said before, the kitchen is mine...  
Thus far, an IP is the only appliance I have purchased.. I have also picked up the odd baking and dessert for two servers from thrift shopping.. 

Oh... I also picked up an apartment sized dining table and 2 chairs which I refurbished and painted.. 

Oh.. I also bought a recliner from LazyBoy.. 

Well heck... I guess I'm way ahead of the game...  

Ross


----------



## buckytom

I've been awake since Saturday morning at 8AM. 

Went to visit my mom Saturday afternoon, then worked 7P to 11A yesterday, went straight to my son's rugby game, then straight back into work until I just got out now.

I'm feeling kinda weird, like things are floating around, and my ears are ringing like crazy, so I guess it's time to go to bed.


"Feelin' down and dirty, feelin' kind of mean
I've been from one to another extreme"


I got to check out the car in which James Corden shoots his "Carpool Karaoke" at work over the weekend as they were wiring it uo, so that was pretty cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Go to bed, Bucky!


----------



## medtran49

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Go to bed, Bucky!



Second that and hope you already are!


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Hiya, Munky.  I have 5 ceiling fans - one in each bedroom, one in the living room, and one over the dining room table.  My dining room one is similar to the one shown below, I love it.  The single dome lighting cover is nicer, IMO, than the ones that have the open-type lighting (I don't know what to call them) - I just don't like the glare of bare bulbs showing and they're easier to clean.
> 
> https://www.lightingdirect.com/hunter-buchanan-52-buchanan-52-5-blade-ceiling-fan/p3281851
> 
> My bedroom ceiling fans have remotes, and that is SUPER handy if you're lazy like me and don't want to get up to change the fan speed or adjust the lighting.  The remotes also have dimmers on them - an extra added plus.
> 
> I'm looking at replacing the one in the living room soon, in fact I was just at Home Depot a couple of days ago looking at them.  It will have a remote, too.  Best of luck to you in your search!  I'm a fan of Hunter brand - they're nice and they have a lot of different styles.



Hiya Cheryl 

I like that fan the globe stole my heart.
Hubby's going to jump on the remotes.Like a hobo on a ham sammich!
He's always pulling the chain to adjust the fan settings.Now he won't have to get up to do it.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

When I bought my condo 19 years ago, I had a fan installed over the bed. I had bought it on close out and there was no remote. I had the electrician mount the wall switch on the wall just above the headboard so the fan could be adjusted from the bed. He was amazed at the idea.  Some years later I called him back to install another fan and he commented that he regularly suggested mounting the switch over the headboard to other customers and they loved it.


----------



## Katie H

Santa's workshop is in full swing.

Since some time in February I have been busy in the studio making Christmas presents.


 This week is the beginning of making doll clothes for several American Girl dolls and one baby doll.  I'm havin' a blast.


  For some reason I've kept all the cut-off ends of Glenn's jeans,  thinking that I may use them to patch his jeans when they get torn.
  Well, I now have a huge quantity of mid-thigh to ankle pieces of jeans  legs.  All washed and with all the seams and bottom hems removed.  What  to do?


 The light bulb went on and I just finished cutting out the  cutest pair of American Girl doll jeans using the scraps.  I'm going to  trim this pair with tiny red-and-white gingham and make a blouse to  match.
 Thinking about making a denim jumper, too, and making a blouse out of bandana fabric to go with it.


 These outfits will be labeled as "Gramps' Jeans."


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Santa's workshop is in full swing.
> 
> Since some time in February I have been busy in the studio making Christmas presents.
> 
> 
> This week is the beginning of making doll clothes for several American Girl dolls and one baby doll.  I'm havin' a blast.
> 
> 
> For some reason I've kept all the cut-off ends of Glenn's jeans,  thinking that I may use them to patch his jeans when they get torn.
> Well, I now have a huge quantity of mid-thigh to ankle pieces of jeans  legs.  All washed and with all the seams and bottom hems removed.  What  to do?
> 
> 
> The light bulb went on and I just finished cutting out the  cutest pair of American Girl doll jeans using the scraps.  I'm going to  trim this pair with tiny red-and-white gingham and make a blouse to  match.
> Thinking about making a denim jumper, too, and making a blouse out of bandana fabric to go with it.
> 
> 
> These outfits will be labeled as "Gramps' Jeans."



My son Spike recently moved into a one bedroom apartment from a three bedroom. His wife died several years ago and he lost interest in taking care of the apartment he was in. So since he moved into a brand new apartment his interest in homemaking has returned. I had given him my sewing machine many years ago. He has been putting it to good use. He recently made curtains for the bedroom and kitchen, and now is waiting for the pattern for a coat for Teddy, his dog. Right now his is sewing and making simple things. But his interest in living has returned. Who knew the magic that was inside that sewing machine. 

I will have to show him your list of activities. And I have some stuff he can mend for me. He did make me some really thick pot holders from a very old towel that had a lot of special memories for me. I didn't have the heart to toss it into the trash. I am sure I can find other things for him to make. 

BTW, I have a family wedding coming up. I will be down your way so you can make that real fancy outfit I am going to need. I don't think Spike has had enough experience with a project like that. Love the idea of using up the jean pieces. Any leftovers would make a lovely gown.


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Go to bed, Bucky!





medtran49 said:


> Second that and hope you already are!




Thanks, I did. Well, I made it as far as the couch before I passed out, still wearing 1 shoe. I slept like a baby.

Now I need a baba...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Thanks, I did. Well, I made it as far as the couch before I passed out, still wearing 1 shoe. I slept like a baby.
> 
> Now I need a baba...



Diddle, diddle, dumpling, my friend Tom,
Went to bed with his stockings on;
One shoe off, and the other shoe on,
Diddle, diddle, dumpling, my friend Tom.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, PF.

I could go for some dumplings...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey, when you live the life of a nursery rhyme...


----------



## buckytom

Geez, please, no. No tree branches crushing babies in cribs, nor pockets full of flowers to ward of diseases that cause you to fall down dead.

Even my own saintly mother sang  "You are my sunshine" to us and all of her grand and great grands. But when ypu hear the entire song, it's about horrible loss of love. 

Now I really need a baba.


----------



## Souschef

Sorry I did not get to post this earlier, but Friday I had a another once in a lifetime experience. Below is the link to the story
http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/p-51flight.pdf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Geez, please, no. No tree branches crushing babies in cribs, nor pockets full of flowers to ward of diseases that cause you to fall down dead.
> 
> Even my own saintly mother sang  "You are my sunshine" to us and all of her grand and great grands. But when ypu hear the entire song, it's about horrible loss of love.
> 
> Now I really need a baba.



one virtual baba coming up with a little something, something added


----------



## buckytom

You're the best!


----------



## dragnlaw

Souschef said:


> Sorry I did not get to post this earlier, but Friday I had a another once in a lifetime experience. Below is the link to the story
> http://stevekathytravels.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderfiles/p-51flight.pdf



Thank You!
and you had me grinning from ear to ear as well.  Not only from reading your story this time but I did the last time also!


----------



## Cheryl J

Gosh, so much going on here lately!  

*Ross*, so glad to hear Jeannie is now there with you.  I'm sure it'll be an adjustment period for her living with the kids until your apartment becomes available, and crossing my fingers that it all falls into place as planned.  Keep us posted, please! 

*Souschef*...loved the story about your newest flying adventure!  Thank you for sharing. 

*Katie*, you've been so busy with your crafts, and the little re-purposed jeans sound adorable. 

I'm exhausted - for the past week or so I've been all up into cleaning out closets, bookcases, and just generally getting rid of things and trying to make everyday life easier with less 'stuff'.  Today I worked in the house and garage from 7AM till about 3, and now have boxes upon boxes of things to donate or toss.  I feel like I accomplished a lot....but it seems like I just did this.  I just did it better this time, I guess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, I hear you on the cleaning and sorting stuff. As I go through our things I wonder WHY I ever did save so much stuff! 




Just Cooking said:


> My 4 months of wild  bachelorhood is coming to an end.. Jeannie fly's in from Vegas today.. We will continue living with my daughter and SIL until our apartment comes free in June...Oh.. I also bought a recliner from LazyBoy...


You and Jeannie are back together! That is so sweet! 

Also sweet is that you think you might get to relax in that recliner? Um, hello!


----------



## Chef Munky

Answering the phone every 5 minutes.

An elderly woman is calling looking to speak to someone at the post office.
She's using a smart phone.We had a nice but short conversation the first time.She's       a bit confused.

I felt bad for her so I offered to get the correct number for her.
 She declined the offer.Apologized for bothering me.She didn't bother me at all.Wished me a very happy day.
I wished her one back and a happy Mother's day as well.Her voice reminded me of my moms.Slight Texan accent.
 Now she's calling every 5 minutes hanging up when I answer the phone.
This is sad.

That's twice this week that an elderly lady has needed help.
 The fist one walked into my yard as I was talking with a neighbor.She was clearly lost and confused.She wanted us to open our gate so that she could get home.
Her home was blocks away.I don't speak Spanish but my neighbor does.We were arranging with my sons for one of them to drive her home safely.Luckily my neighbors daughter drove up and took her home.
 It reminds me of my mom with her later stage of dementia.Taking off and later found miles from home.


Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Answering the phone every 5 minutes.
> 
> An elderly woman is calling looking to speak to someone at the post office.
> She's using a smart phone.We had a nice but short conversation the first time.She's       a bit confused.
> 
> I felt bad for her so I offered to get the correct number for her.
> She declined the offer.Apologized for bothering me.She didn't bother me at all.Wished me a very happy day.
> I wished her one back and a happy Mother's day as well.Her voice reminded me of my moms.Slight Texan accent.
> Now she's calling every 5 minutes hanging up when I answer the phone.
> This is sad.
> 
> That's twice this week that an elderly lady has needed help.
> The fist one walked into my yard as I was talking with a neighbor.She was clearly lost and confused.She wanted us to open our gate so that she could get home.
> Her home was blocks away.I don't speak Spanish but my neighbor does.We were arranging with my sons for one of them to drive her home safely.Luckily my neighbors daughter drove up and took her home.
> It reminds me of my mom with her later stage of dementia.*Taking off and later found miles from home.
> *
> Munky.



And unfortunately this is why they have to keep the doors locked at The Club in Winthrop. They do have a yard that is securely fenced in. The patients are allowed to go outside in good weather at will. For patients like myself, they are allowed to go out, even to the store or café to get some coffee or other goodie they may want. As long as they are back inside by two p.m. in time to go home or back to their room to wait for their supper. 

There are many families that have to keep their doors locked so that the parent does not wander out. And unfortunately for families where both adults have to work, there are places like Winthrop. 

Winthrop was founded in the late 1980's. Cities and towns from all over the country have come here to see just how this program works. To this day, we can always tell when some out-of-towners are taking a look at us. We had a real elderly patient with Alzheimer's who became a patient when she was in her early 80's. She was already a full blown alcoholic. So little by little they have been weaning her back on her alcohol intake. The visitors saw her sitting at the table drinking a beer. The visitors were horrified. Why shouldn't she have a drink if she needed one? She is well over the age of consent. And unlike opioids, alcohol is legal. I was sitting with a couple of friends. We kept an eye on the visitors and watched as little by little, they began to understand.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> *And unfortunately this is why they have to keep the doors locked at The Club in Winthrop. They do have a yard that is securely fenced in. The patients are allowed to go outside in good weather at will.
> *
> (my comments in red)
> All government regulated facilities are like this, Addie....not just Winthrop. There must be at least a couple of unlocked doors leading to the outside per fire regulations. They may have alarms on them, but they must be unlocked.
> 
> *For patients like myself, they are allowed to go out, even to the store or café to get some coffee or other goodie they may want. As long as they are back inside by two p.m. in time to go home or back to their room to wait for their supper. *
> 
> *There are many families that have to keep their doors locked so that the parent does not wander out. And unfortunately for families where both adults have to work, there are places like Winthrop.*
> 
> Again, fire hazard to lock anyone in.
> 
> *Winthrop was founded in the late 1980's. Cities and towns from all over the country have come here to see just how this program works. To this day, we can always tell when some out-of-towners are taking a look at us.* _*We had a real elderly patient with Alzheimer's who became a patient when she was in her early 80's. She was already a full blown alcoholic. So little by little they have been weaning her back on her alcohol intake. The visitors saw her sitting at the table drinking a beer. The visitors were horrified. Why shouldn't she have a drink if she needed one? She is well over the age of consent. And unlike opioids, alcohol is legal. I was sitting with a couple of friends. We kept an eye on the visitors and watched as little by little, they began to understand.*_


 
Addie.....please tell me that you misunderstood this scenario. Any medical facility that gives their patients alcohol should be shut down.  (Opioids are legal too btw, by prescription).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sorry to disagree Cheryl.  Alcohol depends on the patient's need and/or wants.  This is their home, yes we don't let folks get drunk and disorderly, but we also don't deny them the odd drink if it's okay with their doctor and family (who must supply the booze).


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Princess.  I stand corrected. I hadn't seen that in either of the facilities my parents were in, but that doesn't mean it never happens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you Princess.  I stand corrected. I hadn't seen that in either of the facilities my parents were in, but that doesn't mean it never happens.



Sometimes the evening med pass is like being a bartender.  And we measure exact shots...we are nurses after all.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sorry to disagree Cheryl.  Alcohol depends on the patient's need and/or wants.  This is their home, yes we don't let folks get drunk and disorderly, but we also don't deny them the odd drink if it's okay with their doctor and family (who must supply the booze).


The elder/nursing home my aunt lived at did it one better. They offered the residents a variety of socializing experiences as part of their activities...including several "Wine and Cheese Parties" and "The Bavarian Garden" each year. The facility had several planned social events a week, mostly Movies and Popcorn or Bingo, but I thought it was sweet to make occasional adult beverages available to anyone who would be allowed to drink in a social setting. My aunt always enjoyed the annual "Brats and Beer" - and her nephew who lived and worked in Germany tried to be in visiting her when they happened! 

BTW, this nursing home was run by an order of nuns! I guess they knew a thing or two about sacramental wine.


----------



## Chef Munky

Remind me to shush.Just shush.


I offered to help my oldest remove all his bedroom furniture.
 Box his things up.So that we can get in and paint and hang new curtains.
I hope he likes the yellow daisy design I picked 


Then were going to Q some steaks if the wind isn't too much.
He's going to be bunking on the floor in a sleeping bag with his dog.


Munky.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sorry to disagree Cheryl.  Alcohol depends on the patient's need and/or wants.  This is their home, yes we don't let folks get drunk and disorderly, but we also don't deny them the odd drink if it's okay with their doctor and family (who must supply the booze).



I hope Cheryl realizes that prohibition days are long past.  I have a girlfriend whose adult daughter that is mentally challenged, often goes with her mother to their club and the daughter will have a couple of drinks. At first, some of the other members were horrified that she would allow her mentally challenged daughter to drink alcohol. I had to hide my laugh when the objectors were asked, "And why shouldn't she have a drink if she is of legal age?" So many of the women could only come up with the word "Retarded". (I *Hate* that word.) 

A lot of folks tend to forget that there is a minor amount of nutrition in beer. We have two parties here in this building each year. Christmas and at the end of summer. Management provides soft drinks. coffee and tea. The men if they want to drink, have to bring their own. Usually homemade Italian wine. (Often very potent!) Last year Francesca who was 101 y.o. at that time, wanted a BIG glass of the wine. The men were only too happy to fill her wish. They did dilute it a bit with ginger ale. When her glass was empty, she went upstairs to her room and slept it off. 

I have heard of many nursing homes over the years that will serve an alcoholic beverage to their patients if they ask for it. At one of Boston's largest hospitals, they often will serve a beer or two, to an alcoholic patient. As you know Cheryl, I don't drink. But I see nothing wrong with allowing an elderly patient to have something that will give them joy in the last years of their life. 

When I worked at Revere Memorial, we had a patient that was dying. And she knew it. Her very last request was for a shot of whiskey. She got a diluted one, and about 30 minutes later, she had left us. She went very happy. Would you have denied her, her last request?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What are we doing? Oh please don't judge, but we've been binge watching "Father Dowling Mysteries" all evening.  Loved this show when it first aired; considering it first came out almost 30 years ago, for us it's aged rather nicely.

Well, back to Father Frank and Sister Steve.


----------



## Dawgluver

I decided to brave the Mothers Day crowd and went (early I thought) to my favorite greenhouse.  It's still too cold here to plant out yet, but I hoped to get there before everything was picked over.  Of course, the world's longest and slowest train had to cross in front of me before the turnoff.  I did get to the greenhouse before all the mothers and families descended, there were just a couple of farmers picking out vegetable plants.  I got my selection of flower and veggie plants just in time to see the thundering hoards descend.


----------



## Kayelle

Speaking of plants Dawg, I've been going crazy with the recent succulent craze. 

Yesterday after Mom's Day brunch we went to a nursery that has nothing but an amazing selection of unusual succulents and cactus. My oldest son and his wife joined us there and we all went nuts!! This is certainly the right year round climate for them and although I've had little interest in them till now, I'm having a ball with container arrangements with them. My son and his wife are designing a succulent garden in their large old garden fountain.
You Tube videos on the subject have become an obsession lately.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> Speaking of plants Dawg, I've been going crazy with the recent succulent craze.
> 
> Yesterday after Mom's Day brunch we went to a nursery that has nothing but an amazing selection of unusual succulents and cactus. My oldest son and his wife joined us there and we all went nuts!! This is certainly the right year round climate for them and although I've had little interest in them till now, I'm having a ball with container arrangements with them. My son and his wife are designing a succulent garden in their large old garden fountain.
> You Tube videos on the subject have become an obsession lately.


You just had to mention YouTube videos on succulents, didn't you?! [emoji38] I love them, too. I have to replant them every year, though, because DH won't bring them in the house after the first year we had them - the container was full of ants [emoji38]

It's okay though - I buy them at one of our high schools that has a horticulture program. They have a plant sale every spring, including a nice variety of succulents.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> *You just had to mention YouTube videos on succulents, didn't you?! *[emoji38] I love them, too. I have to replant them every year, though, because DH won't bring them in the house after the first year we had them - the container was full of ants [emoji38]
> 
> It's okay though - I buy them at one of our high schools that has a horticulture program. They have a plant sale every spring, including a nice variety of succulents.



*I've become obsessed I tell you!!  *


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> What are we doing? Oh please don't judge, but we've been binge watching "Father Dowling Mysteries" all evening.  Loved this show when it first aired; considering it first came out almost 30 years ago, for us it's aged rather nicely.
> 
> Well, back to Father Frank and Sister Steve.



You are not alone CG. Father Dowling has also been a favorite in this home. BTW, Did you know that the young nun in training is the daughter of the late Ricky Nelson of the Family Nelson's, Ozzie and Harriet? Boy I feel so old!!! 

Wait a minute! I am!!!!!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I decided to brave the Mothers Day crowd and went (early I thought) to my favorite greenhouse.  It's still too cold here to plant out yet, but I hoped to get there before everything was picked over.  Of course, the world's longest and slowest train had to cross in front of me before the turnoff.  I did get to the greenhouse before all the mothers and families descended, there were just a couple of farmers picking out vegetable plants.  I got my selection of flower and veggie plants just in time to see the thundering hoards descend.




Now if you didn't get your fill of plants, wait until next Saturday. The new shipment of plants arrive Friday night, and the night crews will get them ready for the Saturday morning crowds.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sorry to disagree Cheryl.  Alcohol depends on the patient's need and/or wants.  This is their home, yes we don't let folks get drunk and disorderly, but we also don't deny them the odd drink if it's okay with their doctor and family (who must supply the booze).



Just one last thought on this subject. 

Exactly at what age does it become that the  patient is too old to have alcohol?


----------



## Addie

So yesterday (Saturday) my daughter came over a day early with my Mother's day presents. Her two kids took her to a party in her honor today. 

Having lost all this weight this past year, everything hanging in my closet was falling off me. So she outfitted me with several sets of clothing that can be mixed or matched. She also bought me a Swarovski Crystal heart shaped necklace. And a great big red balloon covered with hearts and the words, "I love you Mom." But the biggest surprise came from Spike. He actually sent me a "Happy Mother's Day" wish. That was a *Big time first* for him. I never heard from my youngest son Poo. But I am not surprised. He has been putting in a lot of overtime this past month. Work and sleep are the only two words he knows lately.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...Did you know that the young nun in training is the daughter of the late Ricky Nelson of the Family Nelson's, Ozzie and Harriet?...


Sure did. And Sister Stephanie isn't a "nun in training". She wears a black veil, so she's a full-fledged sister. A nun in training is called a postulant or a novice. Depending on the order, some will wear a white veil before they take their final vows. It varies from religious order to religious order. These days, many religious now go bare-headed.

If you ever watched "Remington Steele", his sidekick was played by Stephanie Zimbalist, Efrem Zimbalist Jr's daugher. Looks like acting runs in many Hollywood families.


----------



## CakePoet

Signing school papers, yes at last my kiddo is old enough to start school.


----------



## Katie H

Getting ready to go to my studio and make more American Girl doll clothes.

I made my first tee shirt yesterday and I'm hooked.  I can't believe how cute they are.  I have 4 more cut out and I'm scavenging shelves and drawers looking for tee shirts that are in good shape and are too small to wear anymore.  I'll cut them up for more little specimens for the dollies.

They are so easy, and quick, to make that I'll have a pile of them in no time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm listening to some crazy little bird, probably a Mockingbird, busy trilling away, singing his heart out for the last three-quarter-hour. At 2:30 in the morning! Crazy little bird.  It's pitch black on our street, save for the three house lampposts I can see out the window - ours, the neighbor next door, and someone about five houses up the street. Other than this bird, who had come around last year about this time, the only other time I've heard singing at 2 AM was in Las Vegas. Then again, with all of the lights around the casino buildings, it looked like high noon at 2 AM!  I hear a frog up the street trying to get a word in edgewise, but birdy is singing right over him. If all goes as last year, he'll mate, procreate, and move on once the babies are fledged. Love the sounds of a summer night! And grateful for earplugs when I want to go to sleep.


----------



## taxlady

CG, could it be a nightingale? They are known for singing at night.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It could have been, *taxy*. I do know that our nighttime serenade singer from last year was a mockingbird - he had a repertoire of at least five different calls. Last night, though, it seemed to be one bird with one song. I listened to several audio clips of nightingales, and not one sounded like what we heard last night.  With my luck, it was something as common as a robin.


----------



## roadfix

Pondering whether I should retire or not....


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Pondering whether I should retire or not....



If you're SURE you can afford it, don't hesitate.


----------



## caseydog

Well, next week I am going to go to one of the very few states I have never been to... South Dakota. I'll be shooting a collection of Pontiacs in the middle of Nowhere. Seriously, the nearest hotel is twenty miles away from where the cars are. The nearest paved road is a mile from where the cars are. 

25 Pontiacs in Nowhere, South Dakota. I never saw that one coming. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

No Where, So Dak sounds close to Lingle, WY.  I'll wave as you go by.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No Where, So Dak sounds close to Lingle, WY.  I'll wave as you go by.



I'm going to Wolsey, SD. If we get lost and are running out of food, I may be knocking on your door. You are 460 miles from where I'm going, but when I get lost, I get really lost. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I'm going to Wolsey, SD. If we get lost and are running out of food, I may be knocking on your door. You are 460 miles from where I'm going, but when I get lost, I get really lost.
> 
> CD



At least you know where to find sustenance if you get lost in this direction.  AND I like the same music you do...


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> At least you know where to find sustenance if you get lost in this direction.  AND I like the same music you do...



Great! I would hate to choose between starving or listening to bad music. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We're sitting here in the apartment, it's dead quiet and then all of a sudden ---

BOOM !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8J35C09Q_gA

Scared the ---expletive--- crap out of me!
Extremely out of character and schedule for this day of the week, 
but beautiful all the same 

This all took place not 1 block from our place! 
If we hadn't been in our PJ's already, we would probably have rushed over to the beach to watch it up close andMUCH MORE personally   But our lanai served well enough ...


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> If you're SURE you can afford it, don't hesitate.



That's what people keep telling me.
I've reached a point where quality time is more important to me than working 60 hours a week.   Way overdue.  I've been self-employed for close to 40 yrs and never at any point in my career loved or enjoyed what I did.

I've crunched some numbers and we will be able to afford it, without any sacrifice.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> ...I've crunched some numbers and we will be able to afford it, without any sacrifice.



Your calculations should assume you'll live longer than what you initially thought.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Your calculations should assume you'll live longer than what you initially thought.


My parents are both in their 90's so I'm assuming I've got close to 30 yrs in me left, my wife a little less.


----------



## Dawgluver

roadfix said:


> That's what people keep telling me.
> I've reached a point where quality time is more important to me than working 60 hours a week.   Way overdue.  I've been self-employed for close to 40 yrs and never at any point in my career loved or enjoyed what I did.
> 
> I've crunched some numbers and we will be able to afford it, without any sacrifice.



I'd say retire while you're still young enough and healthy enough to enjoy it, along with being able to afford it.  I worked at a job I loved for a long time.  Then there came a bunch of changes, in work duties, clueless admin, lots of things, and work was no longer fun, it became a royal pain and I hated it.  I retired early, and have never regretted it.

Good luck in whatever you decide!


----------



## Just Cooking

Dawgluver said:


> I'd say retire while you're still young enough and healthy enough to enjoy it, along with being able to afford it.  I worked at a job I loved for a long time.  Then there came a bunch of changes, in work duties, clueless admin, lots of things, and work was no longer fun, it became a royal pain and I hated it. * I retired early, and have never regretted it.
> *
> Good luck in whatever you decide!


 +1...  


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not going to retire, just keep going into work until they find a bed for me.  By then I'll have forgotten the codes to the secure doors...


----------



## Addie

Sitting here listening to the Eddie Arnold albums with the headphones on so not to wake Pirate.

I am still fuming over having not received a date for the removal of the slough on my wound. It seems all the OR's are booked up for elective surgery. College kids are getting out for the rest of the summer and time for those boob jobs the female students think they really need. (They bring in the big insurance checks.) I am sorry, but I am of the old school. Learn to accept and be happy with what God gave you. And if "He" can't accept you as you are, then sooner or later he will start to find other faults he thinks you may have. My surgery need is not life threatening. A good lesson in the practice of patience. But he did remove what he could today without causing me to scream too loudly.

I am sitting here quietly thinking and smiling about the girls who do the check-ins at the clinic. The second they see the wheels of the chair showing past the divider, they bring up my record and tell me "all checked in Addie." Then when I am leaving, it is "See you next Wednesday, same time." I just yell back, "Caltaldo." The name of the company that is providing my ride home. Today, by the time I got downstairs, the vehicle was waiting for me. Now that is SERVICE!  

For the past two days, I have been able to stand on both feet. The good leg still carries most of the weight, but it is a start. The first time I realized what I was doing, I started to cry really hard. Pirate thought I had hurt myself. It has been a few months since I was able to do that. YEA!!!! And I have new tissue growing around the edge of the wound. Today was a day of  just good news all around.


----------



## roadfix

Dawgluver said:


> I retired early, and have never regretted it.
> 
> Good luck in whatever you decide!




Thanks.   I'll be 64 this summer and am ready to call it quits.   I will be able to spend more time with my other duties and obligations, like taking care of my aging parents.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Thanks. I'll be 64 this summer and am ready to call it quits. I will be able to spend more time with my other duties and obligations, like taking care of my aging parents.


 
Best wishes to you, roadfix!  My mom was the main reason I took an early retirement, and I'm so glad I did.


----------



## caseydog

roadfix said:


> Thanks.   I'll be 64 this summer and am ready to call it quits.   I will be able to spend more time with my other duties and obligations, like taking care of my aging parents.



My plan is not to come to an official retirement day, but to just keep doing fewer jobs, and being more picky about the jobs I choose to do. 

That's the plan, anyway. We'll see how that works out. 

CCD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> My plan is not to come to an official retirement day, but to just keep doing fewer jobs, and being more picky about the jobs I choose to do.
> 
> That's the plan, anyway. We'll see how that works out.
> 
> CCD


That was my intention too. Then I got tired of doing income tax for other people (I used to love doing it.) and said what the heck, I'm retiring.


----------



## Farmer Jon

While waiting for the rain to dry up I decided to change oil, fuel filters and  clean the radiator out on my pickup truck. It was running warm and the air conditioning didn't work very well anymore. In hindsight I should have separated the bolts instead of throwing them all in one pile. I had a bunch left over and had to take it back apart to figure out where they went.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> That was my intention too. Then I got tired of doing income tax for other people (I used to love doing it.) and said what the heck, I'm retiring.


 
+1.  Funny isn't it, how life's circumstances change our plans and intentions.  I was going to teach until I was in my early 70's.   I'm SO enjoying retirement and often think I'm busier now than when I was working.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> +1.  Funny isn't it, how life's circumstances change our plans and intentions.  I was going to teach until I was in my early 70's.   I'm SO enjoying retirement and often think I'm busier now than when I was working.



My plan was to work until I was 72, (larger SS check) and then do volunteer work for the Boston Ballet Company and at Symphony Hall mainly for The Boston Pops. So much for those plans. Open heart surgery, and other times spent in the hospital put everything in the Wishing Bag. It seems like I am always recovering from something nowadays.


----------



## CWS4322

The cabin at LOW is open for the summer. I am cooking cabin food to bring up tomorrow or Tuesday. My cousin is installing the ramp so I can bring Mom with me (and Dad, kicking and screaming...he isn't as in love with the cabin as Mom and I are). It has been a really hard (and long) winter. I have been counting the days until I could get to the cabin since mid-April. Pasta salad, rhubarb pie, blueberry-lemon muffins...cabin food.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> My plan was to work until I was 72, (larger SS check) and then do volunteer work for the Boston Ballet Company and at Symphony Hall mainly for The Boston Pops. So much for those plans. Open heart surgery, and other times spent in the hospital put everything in the Wishing Bag. It seems like I am always recovering from something nowadays.


I planned on working until I couldn't anymore since I was always self-employed. That changed when my brother died. I sure didn't plan on shutting everything done to care for my parents before retirement age. I doubt I will ever work again. Fortunately, I will have enough money to survive.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am having a mourning day...finalizing the plans for Shrek's memorial/wake.  This is just too hard for me today.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am having a mourning day...finalizing the plans for Shrek's memorial/wake.  This is just too hard for me today.


Hugs and love to you {{{Princess}}} [emoji813] We are preparing to travel to MI tomorrow for the memorial service for my MIL next Sunday. DH and his dad are doing pretty well. I'm baking cookies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am having a mourning day...finalizing the plans for Shrek's memorial/wake.  This is just too hard for me today.



So sorry, PF. Terribly difficult and heartbreaking for you to go through. {{{{{PF}}}}


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Princess)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lots of (((hugs))) and love to you, *PF*. Today or another, it would be difficult any day you would deal with it.


----------



## Addie

Having been there twice, I can understand the pain. It does get easier as time go by. My heart and prayers go out to you. If it gets too difficult, you can always come here for support. And there is Mom and Dad just down the street.


----------



## Souschef

Today I passed my Pilot Check Ride. I am good for another 2 years. For my birthday Kayelle got me a matching t-shirt and cap that had big wings, my last name, and "Aviation" below the wings. I wore them on my check ride. I also joined the United Flying Octogenarians


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations, Steve!  That's something to be proud of, and I love the sound of that shirt.


----------



## Cheryl J

And Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Souschef said:


> Today I passed my Pilot Check Ride. I am good for another 2 years. For my birthday Kayelle got me a matching t-shirt and cap that had big wings, my last name, and "Aviation" below the wings. I wore them on my check ride. I also joined the United Flying Octogenarians




You are now a UFO!!!


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

UFO ,*PF*! That's funny!

Pretty cool, *SC*. Haven't heard any dog tales from you lately. Are you still doing Angel Flight for humans and pets?


----------



## Souschef

Cooking Goddess said:


> UFO ,*PF*! That's funny!
> 
> Pretty cool, *SC*. Haven't heard any dog tales from you lately. Are you still doing Angel Flight for humans and pets?


Because of the new tax laws, I do not fly dogs any more. However, I  did make a Qualified Charitable Donation to a local Doberman Rescue. I  have flown some of their dogs in the past.
I am still doing Angel Flights for people and boxes of blood and plasma.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Color me confused, but what affect would tax laws have on doing a good dead?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah?  What the heck?


----------



## Souschef

Cooking Goddess said:


> Color me confused, but what affect would tax laws have on doing a good dead?


All of my volunteer flying including plane rental expenses are paid for out of my pocket . It is my contribution to Angel Flight. As a result of the new tax laws, I can no longer deduct my flights for dogs from my personal income tax. I love dogs, but a choice had to be made for financial reasons.


----------



## medtran49

Souschef said:


> All of my volunteer flying including plane rental expenses are paid for out of my pocket . It is my contribution to Angel Flight. As a result of the new tax laws, I can no longer deduct my flights for dogs from my personal income tax. I love dogs, but a choice had to be made for financial reasons.



That is so sad.  It's terrible the way pets are considered as just property when most people consider them an integral part of the family.


----------



## Souschef

medtran49 said:


> That is so sad.  It's terrible the way pets are considered as just property when most people consider them an integral part of the family.


I think it is sad too, but I did make a special donation to a local Doberman Rescue Society that was greatly appreciated. I hope that helps them.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Finishing up a bunch of odds and ends on our camper. We leave on our trip in one week. Pretty much ready to roll. Just want to take care of some cosmetic stuff.


----------



## Caslon

Godspeed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Farmer Jon*, that is some camping set-up! I bet you could pitch a platform tent on the section between the cab and the camper if you needed more sleeping space.

Happy trails!


----------



## Kayelle

Great picture of your Rig. It should be captioned "Trucker with family cargo."


Have a wonderful safe trip!!


----------



## Andy M.

Just mixed up a batch of Neiman-Marcus chocolate chip cookies. The dough is chilling in the fridge.


----------



## roadfix

Awesome job on the camper rig, FJ !

I'm in the middle of installing metal roofing panels over our pergola.   My wife decided she needed more than partial shading the pergola provided.  Oh well...


----------



## Cheryl J

Farmer Jon said:


> Finishing up a bunch of odds and ends on our camper. We leave on our trip in one week. Pretty much ready to roll. Just want to take care of some cosmetic stuff.View attachment 30206View attachment 30207


 
Wow!  I'd go camping in that rig!   I see you've got your little helpers tending to it - I bet they're excited about your camping trip.  Have fun!


----------



## Kayelle

What am I doing? I just pulled a cake out of the oven..yes, *me*. Can you believe it?
I haven't made it in years but if it's as good as I remember, I'll post the easy recipe.
Granny Pineapple Cake.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> What am I doing? I just pulled a cake out of the oven..yes, *me*. Can you believe it?
> I haven't made it in years but if it's as good as I remember, I'll post the easy recipe.
> *Granny Pineapple Cake.*




I would love to see the recipe, Kay.  I love pineapple anything.


----------



## Kayelle

Got it posted for you Cheryl. I "think" you could cut the recipe in half, but don't trust me on that. lol


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Awesome job on the camper rig, FJ !
> 
> I'm in the middle of installing metal roofing panels over our pergola.   My wife decided she needed more than partial shading the pergola provided.  Oh well...



Except for a place for climbing vines, I have never understood the purpose of a pergola. Waiting for those vines to grow enough in order to provide shade, can take a heck of a long time. 

What a nice husband.


----------



## Addie

Here it is Sunday morning and I am wide awake. I slept really good last night and woke up with a knot in the neck muscle. So after I get off the computer, I will force myself to sit still long enough for the heating pad to give me some relief. Then I have to get the ingredients together for a plain yellow cake. 

Pirate has sort of been on a diet. So far he has lost 40 pounds. He is wanting something sweet to have on hand for snacking. No frosting, just the cake part. So I told him I would guide him through making the cake. 

After all that I absolutely have to take apart the window fan.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sitting here finishing my coffee, listening to Willie Geist talk to Claire Danes.  waiting for Mom to get up so we can get the daily routine started for her.


----------



## Just Cooking

We have been spending a portion of each day shopping for apt stuff.. and a portion of each day waiting for deliveries..and a portion of each day assembling things.. Too damn many portions...  



Of course, kitchen items have been high on my priority list.. 



I suppose its just me but, I have been all over Springfield trying to find a carbon steel wok to replace the one I left in Cali.. Teflon, teflon, teflon..WTH???
The Asian stores here all have HUGE rolled steel woks.. I don't have a HUGE apartment nor do I cook for a HUGE crowd.. (I did find everything I need for Asian cooking tho) 

Anyway, I finally found one..In a chain kitchen supply shop which caters, mainly, to hipsters..   Are there 78 year old hipsters??..  
...and its needs to be seasoned.. 

Yayyy!!! I love seasoning a real wok..  



Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LOL! *Ross*, I'm trying to decide if your post belongs here, or in the "Petty Vents" or "Today's Funny" thread!  I completely agree with you, though, in how hard it's become finding things unless you shop on the internet. Being a touchy-feely shopper, I online shop as little as possible.

Have fun seasoning the wok. One of those babies will last a lifetime. Although, at our ages, it's getting to the point that Teflon might last that same lifetime...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> LOL! *Ross*, I'm trying to decide if your post belongs here, or in the "Petty Vents" or "Today's Funny" thread!  I completely agree with you, though, in how hard it's become finding things unless you shop on the internet. Being a touchy-feely shopper, I online shop as little as possible.
> 
> Have fun seasoning the wok. One of those babies will last a lifetime. Although, at our ages, it's getting to the point that Teflon might last that same lifetime...


 Yeah... I vacillated  between two of the 3 threads.. 


My old wok is one of the things I regret not bringing with me. Oh well. I gave it to my grandson, along with all my CI collection.. He loves to cook so, it all went to a good home..
I am a big time online shopper.. Much of our apartment is being outfitted online..   A few things, such as the wok, I want to touch..


Ross



Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> LOL!
> Have fun seasoning the wok. One of those babies will last a lifetime. Although, at our ages,* it's getting to the point that Teflon might last that same lifetime.*..



OMG...   so true!!


----------



## caseydog

I'm in Memphis today, back to Dallas tomorrow night, work in Dallas the rest of the week, then on to somewhere else for a few days (tentative -- won't know till the day before), then back to Dallas next Thursday and Friday, and then to Sarasota again for most of the following week. 

Ross, I had a feeling you sold/gave away too much kitchen stuff. Well, I hope you can afford and will enjoy replacing it. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I'm in Memphis today, back to Dallas tomorrow night, work in Dallas the rest of the week, then on to somewhere else for a few days (tentative -- won't know till the day before), then back to Dallas next Thursday and Friday, and then to Sarasota again for most of the following week.
> 
> *Ross, I had a feeling you sold/gave away too much kitchen stuff*. Well, I hope you can afford and will enjoy replacing it.
> 
> CD


 Actually, there are only a few things I regret leaving behind. My intent was to minimize and I, certainly, have done that. 



As do many of us, I just had too much stuff. I am gathering items which have more than one purpose. So far, it seems to be working out pretty well..  


Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Being lazy this AM - Mom is sleeping in and it's misting outside.  So instead of going out for my walk, I'll stay in and catch up on e-mails then finish watching some things I recorded on PBS last week until she gets up.


----------



## Chef Munky

While moving boxes around in the garage last week.I saw a light shining on the floor.
Thought it was Jesus paying me a visit.

  Looked up and discovered that the crows that my crazy lady neighbor insists on feeding walnuts to has now damaged my roof.They sit up there and break them.
 The shingles have been opened enough that they poked holes right through the tarp. 

I need to get a roofer out here and check the whole roof for damages.

 I wish she would stop feeding them,wondering what kind of shape her shak is in? 

What's this new mess going to cost me?


Munky.


----------



## Mad Cook

Chef Munky said:


> While moving boxes around in the garage last week.I saw a light shining on the floor.
> Thought it was Jesus paying me a visit.
> 
> Looked up and discovered that the crows that my crazy lady neighbor insists on feeding walnuts to has now damaged my roof.They sit up there and break them.
> The shingles have been opened enough that they poked holes right through the tarp.
> 
> I need to get a roofer out here and check the whole roof for damages.
> 
> I wish she would stop feeding them,wondering what kind of shape her shak is in?
> 
> What's this new mess going to cost me?
> 
> 
> Munky.


 Perhaps you could politely suggest that she feeds them walnuts out of the shells?


----------



## Chef Munky

Mad Cook said:


> Perhaps you could politely suggest that she feeds them walnuts out of the shells?




The last time I did anything polite for that woman was a big mistake.


I have in the past as well as others suggested/asked she stop doing that.
 She puts everything on a huge pan with birdseed as well.She just laughs.


----------



## Katie H

Just finished making a bunch of American Girl doll clothes or clothes that will fit similarly-sized 18-inch dolls.


I've been sewing for a couple of months with a view toward enhancing the wardrobes of our granddaughters' dolls.  



The project kind of took on a life of its own and, now, I have created a slew of clothes.  Gonna sell what I don't give to the granddaughters.


I've included photos of some of the recent completed outfits.  Many of the tee shirts are created from onsies I've scavenged from our local Goodwill stores.  The butterfly one and the one with the pink flower in the middle of the top are two such shirts.



All in the photos are up for sale.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Enjoying cool adult beverages after a stressful day of dodging Indiana potholes.


----------



## Katie H

Farmer Jon said:


> Enjoying cool adult beverages after a stressful day of dodging Indiana potholes.View attachment 30305




Awesome!  One of the most wonderful things Buck and I used to do was to hit the road and go camping...although, we didn't do it in such a luxurious manner.


We had so many wonderful adventures in the outdoors


----------



## Rascal

Winter here in nz. Just making BBQ ribs for my son. And maybe me, have to fight him for some,lol. We love ribs here.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One more work day and I'll be on vacation.  The weekend of the 23rd will be Shrek's memorial, I feel anxiety, sadness and relief all at the same time.  Saturday I am cooking for the Festival of Hope, a cancer support group in Nebraska.  They helped us buy the nutritional supplements Shrek needed while he was going through chemo and radiation.  My best friend will be there with me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw *PF*, big (((hugs))) and lots of love coming your way. Be strong, dear.

We love ribs, too, *Rascal*. If you weren't literally on the other side of the world, I'd try to trade good beer for some good ribs. BTW, welcome to DC!

Those American Girl doll clothes are so cute, *Katie*! Have you ever made "dolly and me" matching clothing for your granddaughters and their dolls? I bet they'd think it was really fun - unless they've outgrown that stage.

*Farmer Jon*, Himself said he's seen something like that - but not as awesome-sauce great with the rig - and the family had ramped a small car on that space behind the truck cab. So much fun for vacation! Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What I'm doing (or, rather avoiding at the moment) is working away at deep-cleaning the sun room. Still. Pollen!  I got half the room cleaned yesterday. With the windows open today, one swipe of the dust rag (an old black sock) turned it yellow.  I still have six (of 18) glass ceiling panels to "wash" with Glass Plus, plus the wooden beams that divide the panels and form the room. Right now I'm wishing that the only Beam I was dealing with came with the first name of Jim...


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> Those American Girl doll clothes are so cute, *Katie*! Have you ever made "dolly and me" matching clothing for your granddaughters and their dolls? I bet they'd think it was really fun - unless they've outgrown that stage.




The granddaughters are still in the very low single digits in age but their mother is very, very particular about their wardrobe so no look alike outfits with their dolls.  Instead, they'll get a blizzard of doll clothes at Christmastime.


Tomorrow I'll be making a candy striper outfit that is so cute I can hardly stand it.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Katie*...those little doll clothes are beyond adorable! 
*Jon*...I wish I was there in your camp spot, it certainly does look over-the- top luxurious. 

*Princess*...big hugs to you, I know that 'the date' is approaching and understand all the feelings kind of wrapped up into one emotional state.  Take care and I hope you enjoy your vacation.  

*Rascal, *ribs sound good, and welcome!!

*CG...*what a huge job cleaning all those windows.  I love windows but hate cleaning them...and I don't have a fraction of what you have in one room alone, sounds like.  You'll love it when you're done. 

The sun just went down behind the Sierras, I finished cleaning up the kitchen, and thinking I'll pour myself a glass of wine and sit out on the patio for a few.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> The last time I did anything polite for that woman was a big mistake.
> 
> 
> I have in the past as well as others suggested/asked she stop doing that.
> She puts everything on a huge pan with birdseed as well.She just laughs.


 
 Does she not know that crows are scavengers, will eat anything, and that they don't need expensive walnuts to survive?  Sheesh.  So sorry Munky...bet you'll be glad to be rid of her as a neighbor when you all move. Hugs to you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl J said:


> ...*CG...*what a huge job cleaning all those windows.  I love windows but hate cleaning them...and I don't have a fraction of what you have in one room alone, sounds like.  You'll love it when you're done. ...


So. Much. Glass. The older I get, the more I'm rethinking this "glass box" room vs an add-on enclosed porch. 18 ceiling "windows", plus another dozen around the three sides - those are mostly 2 1/2' x 5' in size. The "wall" windows aren't bad, but the ceiling involves a lot of up-down-up-rotate-rotate-down on a ladder. And I'm not as steady as that raccoon that climbed the USB tower in Minnesota, either. 

*Raccoon captivates internet with Minnesota skyscraper climb*


----------



## roadfix

Just picked up three, 15-gallon Black Bamboos for planting in my patio this weekend.   I always wanted these exotic looking bamboos as a privacy screen and wind block.    Everyone else around here have Golden Bamboos planted in their back yards.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> So. Much. Glass. The older I get, the more I'm rethinking this "glass box" room vs an add-on enclosed porch. 18 ceiling "windows", plus another dozen around the three sides - those are mostly 2 1/2' x 5' in size. The "wall" windows aren't bad, but the ceiling involves a lot of up-down-up-rotate-rotate-down on a ladder. And I'm not as steady as that raccoon that climbed the USB tower in Minnesota, either.
> 
> *Raccoon captivates internet with Minnesota skyscraper climb*


 
 I SO don't do ladders anymore, they scare me to death.  Unlike the scaling raccoon in the link you posted...holy cow, glad he's ok!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No more ladder for a while, *Cheryl*. Meanwhile, I'm thoroughly enjoying my little corner of paradise. Love my sun room - now that the cleaning is done! Don't forget, everywhere you see floor has glass above, along with five ceiling beams.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

roadfix said:


> Just picked up three, 15-gallon Black Bamboos for planting in my patio this weekend...


I'd never heard of black bamboo, so I looked up photos. Wow, that is really striking! Enjoy those beauties, *roadfix*.


----------



## JustJoel

*My New Job ? SHOPPING!!!*

I just finished my first shift as a shopper! The company is InstaCart, and they PAY me to go to neighborhood stores, fill shopping lists and deliver them! They provide me with an app and a debit card. I pick up 2 hour blocks of time(the hardest part of the job), and when the shift starts, they send me the order, the store location, and the customer’s address. They don’t pay for anything but the groceries, but I’m an independent  contractor, so the mileage, gas, and any other expenditures are all deductible.

What a great supplemental income job for someone who knows their way around a grocery store!?! Although, my second order today was at PetCo, for food and supplies for cats. I know nothing about cats, except that they make me sneeze and itch. Luckily, all I had to do with that order was drop it off at the door. No tip, but I didn’t have to deal with my allergies.

What a hoot! And perfect for a 24/7 caregiver. I just have to make sure Mark’s wearing his Life Alert for the few hours I’m gone.

I was a bit stressed today, as it was my first time, and they emphasize speed. But I think tomorrow will be easier. Saturday night means less traffic here in Vegas, after all (unless I have to get anywhere near the Strip).

This could be fun!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> No more ladder for a while, *Cheryl*. Meanwhile, I'm thoroughly enjoying my little corner of paradise. Love my sun room - now that the cleaning is done! Don't forget, everywhere you see floor has glass above, along with five ceiling beams.


 
Wow CG...what a beautiful little corner of your own paradise, for sure!  I'd have a hard time leaving that room no matter what season it is.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like fun Joel, and gets you out of the house for a bit!


----------



## JustJoel

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds like fun Joel, and gets you out of the house for a bit!


It is kinda fun! Thanks. And yes, I do get to remove myself from what has become a somewhat oppressive environment for a few hours without feeling like I’m abandoning Mark. It’s a bit lonely, though, compared to a regular nine-to-five. But I’m not complaining!!! I’d trade the old office camaraderie for a flexible schedule anytime!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Trying to relax some before starting brunch and the usual Saturday list of things to do.


----------



## Rascal

cruisy, Sunday arvo here watching the races, (horses) and on my I pad.

Russ


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> No more ladder for a while, *Cheryl*. Meanwhile, I'm thoroughly enjoying my little corner of paradise. Love my sun room - now that the cleaning is done! Don't forget, everywhere you see floor has glass above, along with five ceiling beams.




What a great accomplishment CG, and it looks beautiful. There's no way on earth I'd get on a ladder to do the roof windows though, even when I was young. Anything higher than a step ladder is out of the question for me.
Have you priced out how much money it would take to have a pro window washer come in and do the whole thing next time?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Technically, *Kayelle*, I didn't do the "roof" windows. I did the inside of the roof windows using a step ladder - and never going above the third step (of six). Himself actually is in charge of the outside, and he has a long-handled gizmo with a scrubber-sponge-squeegee-solution reservoir that he uses. He has no problem with ladders, and doesn't have to go up the extension ladder (with its special bracket to keep it steady) very far. Normally he has cleaned the roof and has the screens in place, but that hasn't happened yet. When it's warm enough to spray cold water on the roof (and then have that cold water blow back on him), he's had medical appointments. When he's home, it's cold or raining. Mother Nature hasn't been in sync with him...yet.

BTW, when our handyman was over to clean gutters a couple of years ago, I asked him how much extra he would charge for the sun room roof. I know he'd crawl on it since he stood on it to replace the siding on the house once the sun room was attached. (Yes, you CAN stand on the glass roof. It's built for that. Just don't stand on the seams where the ceiling panels connect.) He said it would be an extra $100. Not bad - but since then Himself got an iRobot Looj and cleans the gutters himself.


----------



## taxlady

That iRobot Looj looks like a useful toy, albeit not cheap. I liked the video. We won't be buying one. Gutter cleaning is contracted out by the condo association and paid out of condo fees.


----------



## Addie

Poo notified me via email this morning that he is coming down from Vermont this afternoon and is going to stop by. I am not a breakfast person, but decided to eat now so that if he shows up at the same time my lunch is being delivered, I can devote all my time with him. Lunch can wait. 

I found two large tomatoes just on the verge of going soft. So I cut them up and with all the juice from them, mixed in some Ranch Dressing, and it filled up the custard bowl I put it all in. After I am done, I have to put a new dressing on my left leg.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting ready to vacuum as soon as I finish my coffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Second day of vacation, it is cold and drizzly.  Before I go over to Dda's, I'll get some weeds pulled and start leveling the next part of the south yard for mulch and stepping stones.  Then I'll see if Dad needs anything done that he can't and I can.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're at Lowe's getting a new grill! Yay! [emoji2] Our old one is junk - the starter doesn't work and there's about a 6x6 inch area that actually cooks. I was so aggravated last week when I was trying to grill some veggies for my couscous salad - it took forever. 

This new one will be practically free! We transferred credit card shopping points to our bank account and got a bonus, plus DH gets a 10% discount for being a military veteran.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats, *GG*! Free is good! We're trying to limp through one more summer with our soon-to-be-18 year old grill. Our starter died years ago, but Himself uses a grill lighter. He's replaced the burner a couple of times, so it cooks fine. However, the grate that holds the briquettes has rusted to the point of losing those nuggets, so now he's rebuilding the grate. It gave him his last excuse to go out and buy a nice Bernzomatic torch for his Father's Day present! 



taxlady said:


> That iRobot Looj looks like a useful toy, albeit not cheap...


We didn't pay that much though, *taxy*. Himself found one on eBay that ended up costing us $100 total. It came with a 30-day return option, so he figured it was a good bet - and it was. Considering our handyman charged $160 for gutter cleaning, Looj paid for itself with one use...but we've already used it more than that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> I just finished my first shift as a shopper!...


Getting paid to grocery shop sounds like a dream job, *Joel*! My problem, though, is that I take so darned long to pick out products that my $$-per-hour wouldn't be much.  Thankfully, my working days are over and now I only have to muddle ingredients lists and examine produce for just my kitchen.  Have fun shopping with other people's money, though!


----------



## Kayelle

*CG,* I'm still thinking about all of those huge sun room windows!! It exhausting to just think about all of them. When I had my big house in my past life, I hired professionals to come in and clean them all inside and out. It was worth every single penny, and it really wasn't that expensive. Unless you really enjoy doing it, check out the pro prices.


----------



## Addie

It is rather late. At midnight, I have to go downstairs and put two loads of laundry in the dryers. Then I have to get ready for tomorrow. I have two appointments. One at Winthrop in the a.m. and one at the hospital in the p.m. for my Pre Op workup. Winthrop is to pick up my drugs. 

My bad leg is weeping AGAIN! It is not painful. In fact, I don't even feel it. But the weeping is happening above the dressing. It is saline water from inside my leg. And it does a number on my skin. I now have a scar from when it first started. The saline was burning my skin. And it makes the dressing below the weeper soaking wet. So I have to change the dressing several times a day. I finally found a solution. A really *THICK* dressing over the hole to catch all the drippings. For a while, the inside of the back of my slipper has been soaking wet from the weeper running down my leg. 

I am so psyched! I am scheduled for the surgery this Friday and I can hardly wait. Last week I made an attempt to walk and put on my shoes. Today I walked around my apartment and even stood at the stove long enough to make supper for the two of us while Pirate slept. Life is beginning to look up! I am beginning to feel so much better. Physically and mentally.


----------



## taxlady

I'm glad to read that things are looking up for you Addie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, I'm glad that you're feeling a bit better and have treatment lined up. However, could you PLEASE put the icky description comments in *The Sick Room* thread? That way we at least have warning that some people's details might be rather...um, graphic? Thanks a lot! 'preciate it. 




Kayelle said:


> *CG,* I'm still thinking about all of those huge sun room windows!! It exhausting to just think about all of them...


I hate parting with money to have someone do something that I'm still capable of doing, Kayelle. If I hire someone, I'll think that I'm giving in to old age.  Besides, I don't do it all in one day. It took parts of three days, and not all in a row. Crab as I do, I get a real sense of accomplishment when a big job like that is done. I've had my wobbly ankles - along with my paranoia about ticks and Lyme disease -  take gardening away from me. I'll keep cleaning and scrubbing and save the hiring for a landscaper to do the big clean-out-the-garden jobs.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hate parting with money to have someone do something that I'm still capable of doing, Kayelle. If I hire someone, I'll think that I'm giving in to old age.  Besides, I don't do it all in one day. It took parts of three days, and not all in a row. Crab as I do, I get a real sense of accomplishment when a big job like that is done. I've had my wobbly ankles - along with my paranoia about ticks and Lyme disease -  take gardening away from me. I'll keep cleaning and scrubbing and save the hiring for a landscaper to do the big clean-out-the-garden jobs.



Gathering up my files for my first visit. Hopefully the new doctor will have a different approach for my back and hips. I want to be able to do most of the work outside again.  I watch the goslings get stuck in the long grass because my helper can't come exactly when needed - either another job interferes or it rains!
LOL - when he does come it takes him 4 to 6 hours to cut and whipper, including one or 2 paddocks.  It takes me 8, if I don't do all of it, or 10 and that's not including the paddocks.  and that does not include weeding.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to Shrek's Wake music he left for me to play.  I don't want to be surprised and I know which ones will make me cry. Don't really want to play "I'm an A......" by Dennis Leary.  But there it is and I can't remove it. The second disc must be his silly music.


----------



## dragnlaw

{{{hugs}}}


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> {{{hugs}}}


 Plus mine..


Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you folks...I'm having a tough day...


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Princess)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

More (((hugs))), dear *PF*. I think we'd be more concerned if this were an easy day for you. Hang in there.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today is the perfect example of why I can't stay home from work...  Too much time to think.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm thinking about you, too, PF {{{hugs}}}. Wish I could give you one in person [emoji173]️


----------



## Kayelle

{{{PF}}} I know it's rough when enough time has passed that reality really sinks in. 

It will be good when the stress of the memorial weekend has passed. I think of you daily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you GG and Kayelle.  But I can do this, I am Woman.


----------



## Dawgluver

More {{{{PF}}}}. We women can be tough.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you GG and Kayelle.  But I can do this, I am Woman.


Oh, we know you can do it [emoji2] We just wish we could be with you. I'd help you with your camera


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Oh, we know you can do it [emoji2] We just wish we could be with you. I'd help you with your camera




Camera is good, the phone on the other hand...


Better day today, the auctioneer came by and picked up Shrek's guitar collection.  The Online auction will be in September. He explained to me that folks are not shopping online auctions right now, they are playing outside.  I agree.


I wish I had all of you here, it would make this being alone bearable.


----------



## Cheryl J

Princess, add me to the list of those who think of you daily.  So glad you have your folks close by to help each other out.  I'm sure they feel the same way, having their daughter so close. 

I bet that whomever buys Shrek's guitars will love them as he did. I'm so glad it was a better day today for you. (((hugs)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you, Cheryl.  The guitars were a surprising weight on my shoulders, it is gone now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I wish I had all of you here, it would make this being alone bearable.


Or...just let me know when you want to jet to MA. I'll kick Himself out of the master bedroom put fresh sheets on the guest bed, fluff up the pillows, and fix your favorite foods for you.

Or just know that I also think of you often. Glad that today was a bit better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Or...just let me know when you want to jet to MA. I'll kick Himself out of the master bedroom put fresh sheets on the guest bed, fluff up the pillows, and fix your favorite foods for you.
> 
> *Or just know that I also think of you often. *Glad that today was a bit better.




That helps bunches.


----------



## dragnlaw

Oh dear!  I do apologize PF.  I hope it is not my dragonettes on your shoulders.  I sent them to help you NOT add more weight!  
Shoo them away with a swift backhand! (and don't be gentle either!)

Boy, wait til they get home! Are they ever gonna be sorry!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Oh dear!  I do apologize PF.  I hope it is not my dragonettes on your shoulders.  I sent them to help you NOT add more weight!
> Shoo them away with a swift backhand! (and don't be gentle either!)
> 
> Boy, wait til they get home! Are they ever gonna be sorry!




The dragonettes have not been a weight, they have lifted me up.  I am afraid they like cat treats now and have put on a bit of weight.  They catch them in the air.  I hope you don't mind if I hang on to them a bit longer.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL  pick a couple of your favourites.  They're yours to keep.  They love being adopted and have a special person to look after - and *you* are that special person they need!  It works both ways as you know.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Although not by choice, I've been listening to the sound of gypsy moth larvae munching on our trees in the back yard.  Yes, my danged bat-sharp hearing can hear the crinkly sound that those danged bugs make while decimating the leaves on our trees.  

It's a little like the sound of crinkling cellophane. Or the sound of "tree rain" - when it sounds like it's raining long after a storm finishes but it's just the water dripping from leaf to leaf as gravity does its thing. The same sounds happens when the weather is very, very humid and the moisture in the air collects on the leaves and then falls. The munching is more evident at night, but they're busy eating right now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting frustrated.


Thanks to the input here regarding my wanting new ceiling fans we narrowed it down to what we wanted. Here they are.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton...el-Ceiling-Fan-with-Light-Kit-51091/301136113

I've been trying over a week to get someone out here to install them. With no luck. A courteous call back would have been appreciated. 

They say it's easy to do.Maybe a Munky could do it.
Soo tempted.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH just installed a new ceiling fan in the living room a few weeks ago. It took a while and some swearing [emoji38] but he got it done. It took over a year to find one I wanted, but I love it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Getting frustrated.
> 
> 
> Thanks to the input here regarding my wanting new ceiling fans we narrowed it down to what we wanted. Here they are.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton...el-Ceiling-Fan-with-Light-Kit-51091/301136113
> 
> I've been trying over a week to get someone out here to install them. With no luck. A courteous call back would have been appreciated.
> 
> They say it's easy to do.Maybe a Munky could do it.
> Soo tempted.


 
Hi, Munky.  That's a nice looking ceiling fan!  Home Depot has installers, are they the ones that are dragging their feet??  If you bought it from Home Depot, I would be doing some complaining.    Hoping it all gets settled soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> DH just installed a new ceiling fan in the living room a few weeks ago. It took a while and some swearing [emoji38] but he got it done. It took over a year to find one I wanted, but I love it. View attachment 30429


 
Wow, GG...I've never seen a Tiffany inspired ceiling fan before - that is stunning!! From the pics I remember of your home, I can imagine that it fits in just beautifully.


----------



## Rascal

Gthat pic is like the one in my lounge upstairs. I also have a smaller one in the bedroom because it gets warm upstairs. Today I'm prepping for my daughter, she's a good cook as well.  She's spent time in Japan and loves their culture. She's making okinomaki  and fried chicken Japanese style. The vegetable pancakes are amazing.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back from camping, I smell like a forest fire.  Shower and a long sleep are in the very near future.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hope everything went well for you, *PF*.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It did, posting pictures later.  I better get some laundry done or it will be Nekkid Monday at work.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, GG...I've never seen a Tiffany inspired ceiling fan before - that is stunning!! From the pics I remember of your home, I can imagine that it fits in just beautifully.


Thank you, Cheryl! Yes, it goes beautifully with the three other Tiffany-inspired lamps in the living room. Some houses in the neighborhood have stained glass windows in the transoms over the front doors, or in special oval or rounded rectangular porch windows.


----------



## GotGarlic

Rascal said:


> Gthat pic is like the one in my lounge upstairs. I also have a smaller one in the bedroom because it gets warm upstairs. Today I'm prepping for my daughter, she's a good cook as well.  She's spent time in Japan and loves their culture. She's making okinomaki  and fried chicken Japanese style. The vegetable pancakes are amazing.
> 
> Russ



It gets quite warm here, too. We have ceiling fans in every bedroom and every room downstairs except the foyer and the bathroom [emoji38]


----------



## Rocklobster

To relax after a long busy week, I like to demolish and build decks on the back of my house..just came in from moving this out to the curb where I think I have somebody coming to get it..Free Deck..some assembly required..free clothesline pole included


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL  do you deliver?  less than 200 clics.?


----------



## roadfix

Doing a little landscaping/repair work using some left over railroad ties.    The bottom of my concrete steps in my back yard needs a new landing so I'll use some RR ties and back fill with dirt.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Hi, Munky.  That's a nice looking ceiling fan!  Home Depot has installers, are they the ones that are dragging their feet??  If you bought it from Home Depot, I would be doing some complaining.    Hoping it all gets settled soon.




Hiya Cheryl, 
 Thank you. 

Home Depot didn't have a lot of options available on the size we needed so we went neutral.At least I can change the globes out to something more stylish.

They weren't installed yesterday but will be Monday.
 I read the directions before I assembled it. Because 2 rooms have never had ceiling fans installed,I didn't trust the mounting bracket they provided.A retro brace was going to be needed.Better safe than sorry later.Ordered 2.
It was our local Electrician that didn't call back.
 Fine already! I worked in the kitchen instead.Fixed a few drawers, then relined them with shelving paper. Looks good.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Oh and before I forget.Thinking of my to-do jobs already today.

Some know about Crazy Lady next door.
Hubby and I had our land line disconnected the other day.
Calling out to the next town is now long distance.Cell phones are cheaper.

She's going to have a melt down when she gets the recording "This # has been disconnected.Please hang up and try again."
ROFL!!!!!!!!
Sweet justice.Especially sweet that she will then find out I've blocked them from my cell.

Happiness comes in strange ways.


Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

DX passed along a shoebox full of slides I had taken back in the day and I spent some time trying to digitize them. No dice with my flatbed scanner. So I turned to the 'interweb' for solutions. Discovered renting/buying one is pretty expensive for my budget. I'll leave the shoebox to my daughters.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> DX passed along a shoebox full of slides I had taken back in the day and I spent some time trying to digitize them. No dice with my flatbed scanner. So I turned to the 'interweb' for solutions. Discovered renting/buying one is pretty expensive for my budget. I'll leave the shoebox to my daughters.


How expensive would it be to have it done professionally? Staples will (or at least, used to) digitize photos, but I don't know if they do slides or negatives.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> DX passed along a shoebox full of slides I had taken back in the day and I spent some time trying to digitize them. No dice with my flatbed scanner. So I turned to the 'interweb' for solutions. Discovered renting/buying one is pretty expensive for my budget. I'll leave the shoebox to my daughters.



....or go back to using one of these...


----------



## dragnlaw

I hear yuh Andy.  A box of Super 8 film was dropped into my lap.  My parents films of grandkids, trip to Africa, etc.  Hate to lose them but too expensive to have them transfered to a disc.  

Especially as I don't know which ones are worth keeping (as in family) and which are just some of their dog training sessions (which I don't want nor need!).


----------



## Andy M.

Price to buy one ranges from $70-$1200 and more. Renting one for three days is over $350.  

Roadfix, I didn’t get custody of the projector and screen in the divorce.


----------



## blissful

Andy M, I bought a machine that does the conversion from slides/negatives to digital, it cost about $130. If you really want them converted PM me, you pay shipping and make a small contribution to the cost of the machine in relation to the number of slides you want converted, and I'll make it happen. Your choice.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Bliss* and *Andy*, I'm following your posts with interest. I too have a boatload of slides (around 2000) Mostly family vacation pics, holidays, babies, etc. from the 1940's to the '60's, that my uncle gave me. They are all meticulously categorized by date in metal boxes with slots for each slide. 

I haven't done anything with them yet except look at them through a viewer - I have a converter too, and need to get on the ball and figure out this thing, and convert them to digital. 

Bliss...curious...I have one of these...is it similar to the one you have? 

https://www.amazon.com/VuPoint-Solutions-Digital-Converter-FC-C520-VP/dp/B002DS9T5E


----------



## blissful

Yes Cheryl, it is similar, different brand. Cool!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks for the reply, Bliss!  I'm already getting re-interested in this huge project.


----------



## Andy M.

blissful said:


> Andy M, I bought a machine that does the conversion from slides/negatives to digital, it cost about $130. If you really want them converted PM me, you pay shipping and make a small contribution to the cost of the machine in relation to the number of slides you want converted, and I'll make it happen. Your choice.



blissful, thank you. I'm still working some angles locally.  I may want to take you up on your kind offer.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cheryl, have you used it?  Does it work?


----------



## Cheryl J

Not yet, Dragn.  I've been kind of overwhelmed with such a huge project as this, and have had other things going on.  Soon, though!


----------



## dragnlaw

Yup, know what you mean, Cheryl.


----------



## blissful

Andy M. said:


> blissful, thank you. I'm still working some angles locally.  I may want to take you up on your kind offer.


 You're welcome. The brand I use is 
*Wolverine F2D Mighty 20MP 7-in-1 Film to Digital Converter                                                                                                                                *

I have piles of slides and negatives from a lifetime, and I'm hoping to get them all done and then make back up copies, and throw away the 'stuff'. I hope you find some local help but if not, I'm here if anyone is interested.


----------



## cjmmytunes

I'm getting my cross stitch supplies organized so I can start working on Christmas presents for this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work.


----------



## caseydog

I drove Katharine Hepburn's car today. It was her last car... a 1995 Ford Crown Victoria. White with beige velour interior. Rather boring ride for a movie star. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Might be a boring car for a celebrity, but it is a fine ride nonetheless.

My Dad was a GM man. Every single car he owned (all but one" used") were some sort of GM or another. I was months away from turning 16 when Dad needed to get himself another "new" used car. He took me looking with him one Sunday (back when car dealers were closed on Sundays) to ask my opinion of what Mom would like. He had it narrowed down between something GM and a Ford Galaxy 500. I talked him into the air-conditioned, fabric-seated, power steering 500.  The next car he bought was his only new car - a 1983 Ford Crown Victoria. Mom gave it to us when our kids got old enough to drive. When they each had a car to drive, our son wanted the 1993 Pontiac Grand Am...which was fine with our daughter. She loved "The Beast" and cried when we got rid of it so that she could have a newer car.


----------



## caseydog

My wife had a Grand Am when I met her and started dating her. It was old, and had about 120,000 miles on it. It broke regularly. When we were engaged, I bought her a 1994 Thunderbird. That was a piece of crap. So, when we got married, I got her a 1995 GMC Jimmy. That was a $35,000 piece of crap. So, I got her a 1999 Mercedes. That was my first German car. That was a GOOD car. 

Katharine Hepburn's Crown Vic is a $2,000 used car, but it belonged to somebody famous, so it will sell for five figures. Not Steve McQueen kind of money (if he once owned a go-cart, it would sell for six figures), but too much, nonetheless. 

My dad was a Pontiac guy, and my first car was a Pontiac. He then went Oldsmobile, then Buick, then Cadillac. But, like me, he bought a Mercedes, and got hooked on German cars. He followed that with four Audis. I've only had three Audis, so he is ahead of me. 

I have a MINI CooperS now, which is part of BMW, so it's a German/English car. 

Anyway, it is just a little bit cool to drive Katharine Hepburn's car, no matter what it is. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Cruisey day here, cold wind. Just had risotto for dinner, with pumpkin from the garden. Ice cream and my home made coulis,raspberry.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> My wife had a Grand Am when I met her and started dating her. It was old, and had about 120,000 miles on it. It broke regularly...


Our Grand Am had 174,000 miles on it when we donated it to a charity (Our Lady of the Wayside). When the tow operator showed up, he started backing the flatbed down the driveway. I waved him off and said "you can leave that in the street - the car is drive-able". He started the car, turned to me and gave off a big smile, and told me rather than sell off the car for funds, the Wayside just might want to use that car as a "company" car. Imagine a charity being thrilled with a 10+year-old car and thinking it's executive-worthy.  The Wayside is a good charity - my cousin had a developmentally challenged child back in the 1960s or '70s and I remember Wayside helping that family with keeping their child at home until he needed to be a resident. Good people.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Although not by choice, I've been listening to the sound of gypsy moth larvae munching on our trees in the back yard.  Yes, my danged bat-sharp hearing can hear the crinkly sound that those danged bugs make while decimating the leaves on our trees.
> 
> It's a little like the sound of crinkling cellophane. Or the sound of "tree rain" - when it sounds like it's raining long after a storm finishes but it's just the water dripping from leaf to leaf as gravity does its thing. The same sounds happens when the weather is very, very humid and the moisture in the air collects on the leaves and then falls. The munching is more evident at night, but they're busy eating right now.



A number of years back, if my memory serves me right, we had an infestation of the gypsy moth and one of the solutions that was offered to wrap the trunk in aluminum foil and then grease it. Or something of that nature. I would suggest that you do some research to see if I am right. They can wipe out a grove of trees and kill them in a very short time frame.


----------



## Dawgluver

New fridge was delivered and installed. Got a call from the delivery/set-up guy at 8am. I hurriedly cleaned out and bagged up the old fridge's contents so he could haul it away. I now have a working freezer with no duct tape! (DH had accidentally pulled the door off the old freezer). This is a significant downsize from our previous fridge. I cleaned out dog hair from underneath that dates back at least 2 dogs ago.

And I just heard the first ice cube drop from the icemaker! It's working!


----------



## Chef Munky

New Router set up permitting.Maybe I can stay logged in to post.
Ceiling fans are all put up.They look sooo nice.He did a great job.
 Now were ready to paint,carpet,flooring and get outta here.


 Have a ? 
After the move is over will my log in info here need to be changed?
I'll be in a new state.New adventures.
Hope they can handle me.
 Going to take the day off.Stay in my jammies and go shopping for my own set of home tool kits.
I've been working hard lately.Up early staying up til after midnight just to get the little jobs done.While taking care of Mr.Munk.
 I don't like asking my son if I can use his tools.Mom will have her own finally!


Munky.


----------



## LPBeier

*Munky*, I love the image of you going to shop for tools in your jammies!  You shouldn't need to change your login, and since you don't display a location, you don't have to do anything there either. Hope the move goes smoothly!

I am counting the minutes until 1 pm (about 2 1/2 hours from now) when my bestie arrives for a visit. Since we moved we are even farther away and with me not able to drive much we don't meet up as often as we would like. So it is always special when we do.

My fibro-fogged memory is getting worse all the time so I have typed up a "cheat sheet" of things I want to talk about. She will get a kick out of this because we are both famous for our lists!


----------



## roadfix

I worked on my back yard over the weekend, working early mornings and late afternoons to stay out of the full sun.   Work still in progress but I'm totally beat after digging and hauling for just a few hours.    Seems like I was able to do this kind of work 8 hours straight just a couple of years ago.

This is one of the three areas of the yard I've been working on.   The other areas, I'm clearing old, unsightly brush and planting groups of black bamboos, and in another part I'm trenching and laying some landscape drainage pipes to control erosion.



Here's a before and after (still work in progress) pic of one area I'm working on...


----------



## dragnlaw

sitting here reading the posts, contemplating how to procrastinate and not do anything the rest of the day - other than chase goslings back thru the fence. Gads, I hope they get bigger soon!  

Hospital tests 8am - then hit Home Hardware, bought a new hoe - Walmart, mainly for milk (Ontario milk is 2-3$ cheaper than Que. and although I don't normally like their groceries they usually look ka ka - this time the vegies looked good! fresh and so I bought! - Office Depot, printer ink -  $ $tore, vinyl gloves - MacD's for coffee (had to fast for tests) but ended up getting a Crispy Crunchy Chicken 'n Bacon Wrap with Ranch Dressing.  Surprise - not a fan of McD's but this was very good!


----------



## Andy M.

Picked up our grandson from his last day of school. He's moving off to middle school in the Fall. Now he's 'hanging' with the neighbor girl and they're trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, *Andy*, can't believe your Grandson is off to middle school! I have enjoyed reading about your times together. But now, alas, Grandpa has been ditched for the neighbor girl!


----------



## roadfix

Speaking of grand kids, now they're on summer vacation they'll be spending many nights with us in the coming weeks.    Giving their parents a break as they both work full time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *Andy*, it seems like he's grown up overnight! I'll never have grandkids unless I go out and adopt another kid. Preferably one with a job and house, a spouse I like, and a well-behaved child or two. 

*roadfix*, that is some nice (and nicely planned) landscaping you have going on there. 



Addie said:


> ...one of the solutions that was offered to wrap the trunk in aluminum foil and then grease it. Or something of that nature...


You remember correctly, but your timing is off. You see, the trees need to be wrapped while the eggs are intact. Once the larvae hatch and move up to the leaves...well, too late. Besides, we have a small forest in our back yard. It would take rolls and rolls of foil and duct tape, and more energy and desire than I have, to try preventive measures. Nature can do what nature does. Besides, with the rain this weekend, and what's predicted for Thursday, I bet it will be bug-be-gone by the weekend.


----------



## caseydog

So, today I drove John Lennon's last car, a 1979 Beige Mercedes 300TD Station Wagon. Another snoozer. But... _Baby I just drove his car, I didn't get to drive it far, not likely that I'll be a star, but I did make some money. Beep, Beep, Beep, Beep, yeah_. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

Frost here this morning so a slow start to the day,heading to the supermarket soon. Cat foods nearly gone,lol. It's not even my cat, just turns up every night at the back door, peering in the French doors. Been coming 3 ? Years now. He's well fed and a softie.

Russ


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rascal said:


> Frost here this morning so a slow start to the day,heading to the supermarket soon. Cat foods nearly gone,lol. It's not even my cat, just turns up every night at the back door, peering in the French doors. Been coming 3 ? Years now. He's well fed and a softie.
> 
> Russ




Sorry to tell you this, but...it's your cat, at least it thinks *you* belong to *it*.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just got home, stripped down to the least amount of clothing as it's hotter than Hades here...92F...see told ya, hotter than Hades...supposed to be worse tomorrow.  I need a suit that rains on the inside.


----------



## Rascal

HTML:
	

j




PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but...it's your cat, at least it thinks *you* belong to *it*.



I kinda figured that,lol. He must have another neighbour for backup when I'm on my holidays.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rascal said:


> ...It's not even my cat, just turns up every night at the back door, peering in the French doors. Been coming 3 ? Years now. He's well fed and a *softie*...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry to tell you this, but...it's your cat, at least it thinks *you* belong to *it*.


Right, *PF*. 

It might not be "your cat", *Russ*, but face it - you're its human.  Who's the *softie* now?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kinda like puppies or sandwich shop girls, once you feed them they are yours.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kinda like puppies or sandwich shop girls, once you feed them they are yours.



Soooo, I should be looking at sandwich shops for my next girlfriend? 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> Soooo, I should be looking at sandwich shops for my next girlfriend?
> 
> CD



That's how I met Shrek...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting ready to face another hot & humid day. Thinking about getting my hair cut tomorrow.


----------



## Chef Munky

Have to drive out to Monterey today.
Gotta go have my hearing tested.It's      getting pretty bad.
It's going to be a fun day.They have to buy me lunch.
If I need hearing aids I won't have an excuse anymore for not responding to people.
Guess I can say instead of "I can't hear you, to I'm ignoring you!"
Sound like a good back up plan?


Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> *Have to drive out to Monterey *today.
> Gotta go have my hearing tested.It's      getting pretty bad.
> It's going to be a fun day.They have to buy me lunch.
> If I need hearing aids I won't have an excuse anymore for not responding to people.
> Guess I can say instead of "I can't hear you, to I'm ignoring you!"
> Sound like a good back up plan?
> 
> 
> Munky.




Monterey, CA???


Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Monterey, CA???
> 
> 
> Ross


You betcha.SURPRISE! We were once neighbors.
Like you and your wife were getting out.
I'm tired of being cold..


Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> You betcha.SURPRISE! We were once neighbors.
> Like you and your wife were getting out.
> I'm tired of being cold..
> 
> 
> Munky.




How interesting.. Jeannie was born in Monterey and I was 4 years old when my mother moved us (brother and sister) to Monterey, after our father died..


If you ever want to talk about The Peninsula, contact us (PM) here and we can exchange email addy's, etc..    


Ross


----------



## caseydog

Chef Munky said:


> You betcha.SURPRISE! We were once neighbors.
> Like you and your wife were getting out.
> I'm tired of being cold..
> 
> 
> Munky.



One of my customers has a house on 17-Mile Drive. He flies from DFW to Monterey in his private jet. Tough life. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*It pays to complain*

We live rural enough that we need to hire our own trash hauler for our garbage or (ick) take it ourselves to the town dump. Again, ick. Over the last 5 billing cycles (15 months), our price has increased from $71 a quarter to $101.  That is for a bi-weekly pick-up, our garbage cart is rarely more than half filled, and our separate recyclables cart goes out every 3rd pick-up. Every quarter for the last year, when a bill would come in, I'd say to Himself "time to call around for a new garbage guy". Well, when I checked all the invoices from the last year to see just how big a difference it's been, I called new places yesterday. Himself and I talked things over, he had a couple more questions I could ask the new services, and we decided to switch.

Flash to today. I call the current company, tell her I'm cancelling. After asking why, and me telling her about the large jump in cost over the past year and, oh by the way, do you have a discount for seniors? We're both over 65. Well, after a few minutes of tapping and sounds in the background, she said they could lower our quarterly cost to (wait for it) $68.78.  That's a mighty nice "senior discount"!  I'm pretty sure the greatest factor for the lower price, though, is more a case of "we don't want to lose you!!!"

I don't care what did it, I'm just glad we have a considerably lower fee...for at least the next three months. (I saved my notes on the other trash services, just in case.)


----------



## roadfix

That's a huge trash discount.

But if you're rural can't you just burn your trash in your back yard?


----------



## GotGarlic

Good job, CG! Persistence pays off! [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> One of my customers has a house on 17-Mile Drive. He flies from DFW to Monterey in his private jet. Tough life.
> 
> CD


 That must have been the #%@*##^! who kept waking me from naps...  
Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We aren't that rural, *roadfix*. I guess it's more because of the size of our town (11,000) that has the town telling residents "make your own arrangements". Besides, we still need a means of disposing of our recyclables.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Not the best picture, but our second Niece just got proposed here at our Family Gathering.



So romantic, Nephew-in-law-to-be. took her out at sunset in a canoe and video taped the whole thing with his drone.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Not the best picture, but our second Niece just got proposed here at our Family Gathering.
> 
> View attachment 30492
> 
> So romantic, Nephew-in-law-to-be. took her out at sunset in a canoe and video taped the whole thing with his drone.




Not the best picture for sure Kgirl.  I see sparkle though. Good for her, I never got an engagement ring..either time.


----------



## Chef Munky

caseydog said:


> One of my customers has a house on 17-Mile Drive. He flies from DFW to Monterey in his private jet. Tough life.
> 
> CD




Thank your friend for scaring me half to death.
 Nothing like dining out at Tarpy's to the sight and sound of a low flying landing jet.
 Yeah, made me jump! 
He owes me a lunch.We quickly left after that.




Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Have to drive out to Monterey today.
> Gotta go have my hearing tested.It's      getting pretty bad.
> It's going to be a fun day.They have to buy me lunch.
> If I need hearing aids I won't have an excuse anymore for not responding to people.
> Guess I can say instead of "I can't hear you, to I'm ignoring you!"
> Sound like a good back up plan?
> 
> 
> Munky.




"Batteries are dead."


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "Batteries are dead."




LOL!
Lost-check the freezer.


After a 4 hour long tedious test.Copy and paste here.
"Your audiogram indicates you can hear approximately 2% of audible speech in your Right ear and 6% in your Left ear."
I'm now a proud owner of these.https://www.phonak.com/us/en/hearing-aids/phonak-naida-b.html


 She told me that I've been getting by for many years by reading lips, visual body language.
Epic fail on the audiogram and question pages I filled out.And what my husband told her.

I'm trying to adjust them to daily sounds.It will take time for me to relearn how to hear.
I do like the bluetooth option.It also came with a Com Pilot II that clips onto my blouse to take calls from my phone.

Typing right now to me is very loud.Everything is loud.
It's ok, these are loaners until mine are ready.


Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aaargh....heading for bed.  I have to be up at 4:30AM, showered, dressed, and out the door by 6 - my sweet neighbors are being moved out of their home and into an assisted living facility.  We're having a big friends and family breakfast in their honor...hopefully they'll know... and getting things ready for a huge estate sale.  So sad...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Aaargh....heading for bed.  I have to be up at 4:30AM, showered, dressed, and out the door by 6 - my sweet neighbors are being moved out of their home and into an assisted living facility.  We're having a big friends and family breakfast in their honor...hopefully they'll know... and getting things ready for a huge estate sale.  So sad...




My best wishes for them, this transition is not an easy one.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Princess.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Go to bed, *Cheryl*.  

I hope all goes well for your neighbors' move, and that they and the rest of their family and their friends adjust to the change. Will they be close enough for you to stop in to see them if you want?

And good luck with that getting up early thing. I've pretty much forgotten how to do it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Munky, my mom has hearing aids from the same company.  Hers are the Audeo B.  She really likes them.  You'll get a lot of accessories in the package also.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Aaargh....heading for bed.  I have to be up at 4:30AM, showered, dressed, and out the door by 6 - my sweet neighbors are being moved out of their home and into an assisted living facility.  We're having a big friends and family breakfast in their honor...hopefully they'll know... and getting things ready for a huge estate sale.  So sad...




That's such a sad situation Cheryl.
Your a dream neighbor.I mean that in a nice way.
Can I take you with me when I move?

I thinks it's beautiful how all of their friends are getting together like that.So unselfish.
The happy memories will help them and their family through.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

cjmmytunes said:


> Munky, my mom has hearing aids from the same company.  Hers are the Audeo B.  She really likes them.  You'll get a lot of accessories in the package also.




Did your mom have to take out a loan to pay for hers?
We shelled out $6.000.00.
Checked Amazon they sell them for $2.000.00.
It's ok,my hearing loss is at rock bottom.My family is glad that I took the leap to have my hearing checked out.I didn't know it was that bad.


Yesterday was rough.Wrote notes on a pad of paper.This is my first pair.
I couldn't handle daily noises.They gave me a bad headache.I was having censory overload issues.Actually took a nap for a few hours and still woke up exhausted.
Today I'll wear them a few hours and take a break.Nap if I need one.


Munky.


----------



## roadfix

I'm not even a fan of soccer and yet I'm watching it on tv.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Chef Munky said:


> Did your mom have to take out a loan to pay for hers?
> We shelled out $6.000.00.
> Checked Amazon they sell them for $2.000.00.
> It's ok,my hearing loss is at rock bottom.My family is glad that I took the leap to have my hearing checked out.I didn't know it was that bad.
> 
> 
> Yesterday was rough.Wrote notes on a pad of paper.This is my first pair.
> I couldn't handle daily noises.They gave me a bad headache.I was having censory overload issues.Actually took a nap for a few hours and still woke up exhausted.
> Today I'll wear them a few hours and take a break.Nap if I need one.
> 
> 
> Munky.




Mom's insurance covered $2000, and my cousin is an audiologist so the Dr's that she work for said they would just take what the insurance covered.  She would wear them for a bit at a time at first so she could get used to them.  Don't forget you can't wear them when you go to sleep or in the shower or getting your hair all prettied up.


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> That's such a sad situation Cheryl.
> Your a dream neighbor.I mean that in a nice way.
> Can I take you with me when I move?
> 
> I thinks it's beautiful how all of their friends are getting together like that.So unselfish.
> The happy memories will help them and their family through.
> 
> 
> Munky.


 

Thank you so much, Munky!  All of us neighbors have known Ann and Dan for 20 years, but they don't remember that anymore.  It's all been kind of a neighborhood and family thing with looking out for them, but it's gotten so they need 24/7.  Holy moly, the family put the house up for sale and it sold that very day. So it's been a crazy few weeks, just trying to help out.  

I hope the new neighbors that bought the house are nice folks, lol...can't help but think about that, too!


----------



## Katie H

Continuing on my doll clothes/accessories journey and having a wonderful time.  Made lots and lots of outfits and began making beach chairs last week.  I can't stand it!  The chairs are so cute!  Almost wish I was 18 inches tall and could relax in one.


 Here are some photos of some of the shorts sets I've made and one of the first beach chair.


The first two tops were made out of onsies I bought at Goodwill and cut up to make tee shirts.


----------



## dragnlaw

July 4th - 

American Independence Day

My (late) Mother's Birthday - Happy Birthday Mom! Miss you! 
she was born in Detroit -1910​
Due date for my 4th Great Grandchild - but no action yet! 

just waiting...


----------



## caseydog

Taking a day off. Got back in town yesterday, and go out of town again tomorrow. My dog came to visit. He goes back to the sitter's house tomorrow. I'm not sure if he remembers that that he lives here.  

CD


----------



## Katie H

caseydog said:


> Taking a day off. Got back in town yesterday, and go out of town again tomorrow. My dog came to visit. He goes back to the sitter's house tomorrow. I'm not sure if he remembers that that he lives here.
> 
> CD




It seems as though our doggies (and kitties, but don't tell the dogs) own our house.  



Any time we go for more than a few hours, you'd think we'd been away for an eternity.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Helped Dad get the last plum tree planted, he got 3 Stanley Plums.  Then we had late lunch and now I'm ready for a nap.


----------



## taxlady

Staying indoors and scrounging for cold food to eat. We're still in a heat wave that has already killed at least 12 people in Montreal.


----------



## dragnlaw

Today, thankfully, it doesn't seem to be as humid.  But I've been too pooped to do anything outside.  Yesterday I overdid it a bit in the heat, so I suffered today.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> Staying indoors and scrounging for cold food to eat. We're still in a heat wave that has already killed at least 12 people in Montreal.



I really feel for those who live where this kind of heat isn't normal. 100-plus degree weather happens every summer where I live, and we know how to deal with it, just as people up North know how to deal with snow and ice. 

Tell everybody you know... stay hydrated. Even if you are not thirsty, drink water. TIP: If you don't need to pee as often as normal, you are not drinking enough water. 

Also, look after your neighbors, especially elderly neighbors -- especially if they don't have air-conditioning. Don't wait for them to ask you for help. Check on them regularly. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

*casey*...   most of these people (elderly) have no A/C  and the temps in their apartments were 46 C which is about 114 F, add into that - the humidity.

Our news if full of sad stories as these elderly don't always feel thirsty and their bodies are not able to sweat.


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I really feel for those who live where this kind of heat isn't normal. 100-plus degree weather happens every summer where I live, and we know how to deal with it, just as people up North know how to deal with snow and ice.
> 
> Tell everybody you know... stay hydrated. Even if you are not thirsty, drink water. TIP: If you don't need to pee as often as normal, you are not drinking enough water.
> 
> Also, look after your neighbors, especially elderly neighbors -- especially if they don't have air-conditioning. Don't wait for them to ask you for help. Check on them regularly.
> 
> CD


Good advice. We've been getting it in the media, along with lists of places to go to cool off.

As to how much water to drink, a friend of mine, who lives in San Diego and used to live in Arizona, and served in Iraq and in Afghanistan said that if your pee is pale, you are drinking enough. If isn't, drink some more.


----------



## taxlady

I found out why we are hearing the numbers of how many have died of heat related causes is because it's part of Quebec's extreme heat plan. All the first responders and emergency rooms are reporting the cases immediately, so measures can be taken. Someone died in a senior's home. They promptly moved five at-risk residents to a facility with air conditioning. Other provinces are saying it will take up to three weeks to know how many people have died of the heat. The forecast is saying that the weather will be back to summer normal on Friday.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I found out why we are hearing the numbers of how many have died of heat related causes is because it's part of Quebec's extreme heat plan. All the first responders and emergency rooms are reporting the cases immediately, so measures can be taken. Someone died in a senior's home. They promptly moved five at-risk residents to a facility with air conditioning. Other provinces are saying it will take up to three weeks to know how many people have died of the heat. The forecast is saying that the weather will be back to summer normal on Friday.


Other provinces are saying it will take up to three weeks 90 days to know how many people have died of the heat.


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> I really feel for those who live where this kind of heat isn't normal. 100-plus degree weather happens every summer where I live, and we know how to deal with it, just as people up North know how to deal with snow and ice. ...
> 
> CD


 It's not that we don't get as hot as this every summer. It's the duration. This is day seven of the heat wave. Today the number of deaths is up to 33 for the entire province.

 From an article, “What we know about why heat kills people is that people with underlying medical problems are more vulnerable to accumulating heat,” Kaiser told the CBC. “So, after a couple days of being hot and living in a place with no air conditioning, the heat just overwhelms the body’s capacity to adapt.”

Thank goodness it looks like it will cool off to normal temperatures tomorrow.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Something killed all our chickens while we were gone so I did the most logical thing. I bought a sheep. Bob the goat didn't have anything to chase around anymore. I think he is happy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She walks in beauty, like the night 

Of cloudless climes and starry skies; 

And all that’s best of dark and bright 

  Meet in her aspect and her eyes; 

Thus mellowed to that tender light 

  Which heaven to gaudy day denies. 



One shade the more, one ray the less, 

  Had half impaired the nameless grace 

Which waves in every raven tress, 

  Or softly lightens o’er her face; 

Where thoughts serenely sweet express, 

  How pure, how dear their dwelling-place. 



And on that cheek, and o’er that brow, 

  So soft, so calm, yet eloquent, 

The smiles that win, the tints that glow, 

  But tell of days in goodness spent, 

A mind at peace with all below, 

  A heart whose love is innocent!


  She Walks in Beauty                             
  By Lord Byron (George Gordon)


----------



## Rascal

Beautiful.


----------



## Caslon

That '88 song by the band Church, "Under The Milky Way Tonight."

And it's something quite peculiar
Something shimmering and white
Leads you here, despite your destination
Under The Milky Way Tonight


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got through vacuuming the back part of the house.  Will do the front part after Mom goes to bed tonight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wishing for a rogue sprinkler attack.  Still too hot to turn the water on.


----------



## rodentraiser

Waiting. And waiting and waiting. My lot was supposed to be mowed last month. I called the guy who was going to be mowing it and he said he'd call me in two weeks. Two weeks went by and I called him after the 4th. Now he says he'll call me in another week.

Well, he gets a week from yesterday and then my call to him will be something along the lines of "I think you're overbooked. I need this done by the end of July, so I'm getting someone else to mow the lot."

I can't move until he mows the lot AND brings in water. I was hoping to be out by June 30th. Now it looks like August 31st is my last day here. Sheesh!

Also waiting to get my car fixed. It was supposed to be done last Saturday. But they called me and said could I bring it in on the 17th? Sure, why not, I'm not doing anything important right now, am I? ARRGGGHHH!


----------



## JustJoel

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Wishing for a rogue sprinkler attack.  Still too hot to turn the water on.


That’s funny (not haha hah, ironic, I guess). I have to run my kitchen tap for five minutes to get cool water. It initially comes out hot enough to be uncomfortable to the touch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

rodentraiser said:


> Waiting. And waiting and waiting. My lot was supposed to be mowed last month. I called the guy who was going to be mowing it and he said he'd call me in two weeks. Two weeks went by and I called him after the 4th. Now he says he'll call me in another week.
> 
> Well, he gets a week from yesterday and then my call to him will be something along the lines of "I think you're overbooked. I need this done by the end of July, so I'm getting someone else to mow the lot."
> 
> I can't move until he mows the lot AND brings in water. I was hoping to be out by June 30th. Now it looks like August 31st is my last day here. Sheesh!
> 
> Also waiting to get my car fixed. It was supposed to be done last Saturday. But they called me and said could I bring it in on the 17th? Sure, why not, I'm not doing anything important right now, am I? ARRGGGHHH!




So sorry RR. I hope things start looking up!


What you do is find someone else now and when he does call, tell him he is no longer needed.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So sorry RR. I hope things start looking up!
> 
> 
> What you do is find someone else now and when he does call, tell him he is no longer needed.


Ditto and agree completely about finding someone else asap.


----------



## GotGarlic

We are getting ready to go to Kinston, NC, for our annual pilgrimage to Chef and the Farmer, the restaurant behind the PBS show "A Chef's Life." This will be our third time. Really looking forward to it. 

http://www.vivianhoward.com/chef-the-farmer/

http://www.pbs.org/food/shows/a-chefs-life/


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have fun and enjoy, *GG*! Can't wait to see photos from your meal...tomorrow night.  No eating for me today, or tomorrow morning. 

I'll be avoiding DC for the rest of today, and part of tomorrow. I don't want to see what kind of yummy things my DC friends are enjoying while I'm chowing down on...a copious volume of electrolyte enhanced liquid with a two-week serving of polyethylene glycol 3350.  Yum.


----------



## dragnlaw

Happy chow down* GG!*  looking forward to your descriptions and photos too!   Went to the two links and looks good!
and* CG *- don't think of the now, it will be over soon enough.

You'll laugh at yourself after, saying... harumph! that wasn't so bad... 

*But dream of the next fantastical meal you are going to have!*


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have fun and enjoy, *GG*! Can't wait to see photos from your meal...tomorrow night.  No eating for me today, or tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'll be avoiding DC for the rest of today, and part of tomorrow. I don't want to see what kind of yummy things my DC friends are enjoying while I'm chowing down on...a copious volume of electrolyte enhanced liquid with a two-week serving of polyethylene glycol 3350.  Yum.


Thanks, CG! Good luck with your procedure!


----------



## Kayelle

*CG,* I just picked up my son from his "procedure". He said it was no big deal, although I thought it was more than that when I had it done. You'll be fine.


*GG,* I'm so jealous you get to go there again. I just love her. I hope you have some of the famous tomato pie!!


----------



## Mad Cook

It's twenty minutes to midnight and I'm thinking that it's time to go to bed. If I will actually do it for another hour or so is a different matter.


----------



## Mad Cook

rodentraiser said:


> Waiting. And waiting and waiting. My lot was supposed to be mowed last month. I called the guy who was going to be mowing it and he said he'd call me in two weeks. Two weeks went by and I called him after the 4th. Now he says he'll call me in another week.
> 
> Well, he gets a week from yesterday and then my call to him will be something along the lines of "I think you're overbooked. I need this done by the end of July, so I'm getting someone else to mow the lot."
> 
> I can't move until he mows the lot AND brings in water. I was hoping to be out by June 30th. Now it looks like August 31st is my last day here. Sheesh!
> 
> Also waiting to get my car fixed. It was supposed to be done last Saturday. But they called me and said could I bring it in on the 17th? Sure, why not, I'm not doing anything important right now, am I? ARRGGGHHH!


 I feel your pain. As a spinster, I fall into two camps - female AND husband-less therefore I am frequently treated like a non-existent person....but only once! I then go elsewhere. I have most of the local repair men trained now. It's now "Yes, Miss Chew. Certainly, Miss Chew. Please may we come yesterday?".

Having said that, Martin the Mechanic is the exception that proves the rule. He's looked after my cars for 30 years and whatever stops can be pulled out, he pulls them all. A wonderful man.


----------



## Cheryl J

Looks wonderful GG, and have fun!

CG....thinking of you and hoping for a super quick recovery.


----------



## Cheryl J

RR....good to hear from you again...hoping things move along a little smoother these days. I think I'd drop the contractor and find another one as well.


----------



## Rascal

I too have found a new mechanic, I can do most stuff but I don't have a ramp or hoist. The new guy is way cheaper than the last guy. Last guy just doubled his workshop. Guess who's paying for it. My new guy is well established and a 1 man band. $60 hr cash. That's cheap here. Friday here so pub night in about 5 hrs.

Russ


----------



## Kayelle

I just came inside from enjoying this beautiful day fussing with my potted succulents.
  I so enjoy looking at them out there in my little "day camp" with my book and music.
Click to make the pictures larger.


----------



## caseydog

I am going from airport to airport, city to city, state to state. I'm ready to get off this carnival ride. 

I have to make a connecting flight in Charlotte tomorrow. My last two connections in Charlotte went very bad. Missed my connection both times. I sure hope I don't go 3-for-3. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

On our way home from the Brookings arts festival in Brookings South Dakota.  Hot day in the sun with lots of folk music, area arts & crafts & several food vendors.


----------



## Cheryl J

Casey...you have been busy! 

Kay, your succulents are beautiful, and what a lovely display! 

Now that the sun is on the other side of the house, I've been re-arranging my potted flowers on the patio this evening.  Most of them only get sun from 7AM to around noon, but even that is too much sun and heat for the poor fellas.  Quite a job, as I have around 15 of them and have had to do a lot of re-arranging of other things to make room for them.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I just came inside from enjoying this beautiful day fussing with my potted succulents.
> I so enjoy looking at them out there in my little "day camp" with my book and music.
> Click to make the pictures larger.


That's a beautiful collection, Kay.


----------



## taxlady

I like your succulent display Kayelle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, I'd be out enjoying those plants with a book and beverage every chance I had if that were my deck. I especially like that second photo of the pots nestled into the broken pot. Très cool!

Sorry you're getting beat up by that merry-go-round, *CD*, but it sounds like you're grabbing some size of gold ring each trip. Hang in there, down time is coming.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Kayelle*, I'd be out enjoying those plants with a book and beverage every chance I had if that were my deck. I especially like that second photo of the pots nestled into the broken pot. Très cool!
> 
> Sorry you're getting beat up by that merry-go-round, *CD*, but it sounds like you're grabbing some size of gold ring each trip. Hang in there, down time is coming.



Yeah, it is a double-edged sword. The travel is brutal, but I'm earning some good coin. 

Poor psycho-poodle probably doesn't know where "home" is, anymore. I am lucky to have a fantastic dog-sitter. But, her house is becoming home, and my house is a place he visits. 

I am going to pick him up on the way home from DFW airport tomorrow, but I will have to drop him off again Monday evening. 

CD


----------



## Chef Munky

Going to attempt smoking a bone in pork butt.
Need to read up how to get the smoker and probes set up.
Or just sit here and have another cup of coffee and let the first sucker that wakes up do the work for me.
Always have a back up plan.


Munky.


----------



## caseydog

Chef Munky said:


> Going to attempt smoking a bone in pork butt.
> Need to read up how to get the smoker and probes set up.
> Or just sit here and have another cup of coffee and let the first sucker that wakes up do the work for me.
> Always have a back up plan.
> 
> 
> Munky.



A pork butt is the easiest thing to smoke. It is very forgiving. 

BTW, a bone in butt has a built in probe. When it is done, the bone will slide out of the butt with no effort. Don't go by temperature for doneness -- it varies. If your probe thermometer penetrates the meat like a knife through butter, you have it done.

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> A pork butt is the easiest thing to smoke. It is very forgiving.
> 
> BTW, a bone in butt has a built in probe. When it is done, the bone will slide out of the butt with no effort. Don't go by temperature for doneness -- it varies. If your probe thermometer penetrates the meat like a knife through butter, you have it done.
> 
> CD


  Yes, but...what end do you light?  No one ever has a good answer to that one.


----------



## Kayelle

^


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> inside from enjoying this beautiful day fussing with my potted succulents.
> .



Gorgeous Kayelle! 

My daughter loves succulents too.  She's in Edmonton, AB - so her weather is weird compared to what I'm used to. 

Am going to copy your pictures to send to her!  LOL  - I can visualize her now looking around to find some more spots.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I just came inside from enjoying this beautiful day fussing with my potted succulents.
> I so enjoy looking at them out there in my little "day camp" with my book and music.
> Click to make the pictures larger.


 I enjoy succulents also..


I have spent the last hour searching online for plant stands, such as the ones in your photo for my small patio..


My patio is well shaded most of the day so I believe I will concentrate on greens (such as spider plants), succulents and a smattering of color.. A few herbs, of course..


Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

caseydog said:


> A pork butt is the easiest thing to smoke. It is very forgiving.
> 
> BTW, a bone in butt has a built in probe. When it is done, the bone will slide out of the butt with no effort. Don't go by temperature for doneness -- it varies. If your probe thermometer penetrates the meat like a knife through butter, you have it done.
> 
> CD




It's my first time using the off set smoker for a pork butt.
The way it stands now.The men in my house can keep their silly probes.
I'll do it your way.Keep it simple.Dinner will be done when it's done.
They had 2 sets of probes all tangled up. Like I'm supposed to know what's what?
The smoke stack at least looks like I'm doing it right.
I remembered the drip pan.Spritzer is ready.


Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I enjoy succulents also..
> 
> 
> I have spent the last hour searching online for plant stands, such as the ones in your photo for my small patio..
> 
> 
> My patio is well shaded most of the day so I believe I will concentrate on greens (such as spider plants), succulents and a smattering of color.. A few herbs, of course..
> 
> 
> Ross


Ferns do well in shade, and coleus has spectacular colors. Give your herbs as much sun as you can. Most of them grow naturally on hot, dry hillsides in the Mediterranean.


----------



## roadfix

Scanning google maps satellite street images in canyon areas where I can pull up and load a few hundred pounds worth of free landscaping rocks for my back yard.  I need a bunch of basketball sized, 50 pound boulders.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Procrastinating...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Procrastinating...


What a coincidence! Me too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Me three! I am a Pro at PROcrastinating.


----------



## Andy M.

It’s not procrastinating. It’s planning for the future.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> It’s not procrastinating. It’s planning for the future.


ROFL!  I'll have to remember that!


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Procrastinating...





Andy M. said:


> It’s not procrastinating. It’s planning for the future.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!  I'll have to remember that!



Love it!  THHBBBBS!  to all who said I'm a pro at procrastinating! 
Dragonettes are winging their way to you Andy.  to shower you with....  hmmm - have a choice?  speak up quick 'cause without specific instructions they can be  little devils.


----------



## taxlady

I'm at a pool and BBQ party at a friend's house. I'm being antisocial by hiding inside in the air conditioning. Three hours in the heat was as much as I could handle. The food was great.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You socialized for three hours. That's like 2 hours and 45 minutes longer than Himself can handle.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

THIS happened today:


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> You socialized for three hours. That's like 2 hours and 45 minutes longer than Himself can handle.


  I did socialize a bit inside. It was just the heat and humidity that sent me inside.


 What was the potato for?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I realized it looked like a potato when I previewed my post.  Oops. It's actually the heel end of rye bread. My Dad always put a slice of bread on top of the crock of pickles for the first night, then took it out the next day. At first I did it that way mostly because "Dad did it that way". The one time I forgot, we could tell a difference in flavor. We like it better with bread. Good thing we like rye bread, too, or it wouldn't be worth buying a loaf for one slice.


----------



## Chef Munky

Yesterday's pork adventure turned out to be a very good cook.

Today I need to pick out window treatments.Curtains or blinds?
What's the new fad anyways?

I want everything ready to be to hung or installed. Were prepping and painting the inside of the house this week.

The sooner we get it done the sooner I can get me a puppy.


Munky.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> Yesterday's pork adventure turned out to be a very good cook.
> 
> *Today I need to pick out window treatments.Curtains or blinds?*
> What's the new fad anyways?
> 
> I want everything ready to be to hung or installed. Were prepping and painting the inside of the house this week.
> 
> The sooner we get it done the sooner I can get me a puppy.
> 
> 
> Munky.




We chose Plantation Shutters for our windows and I love them. The custom ones are expensive but beautiful and timeless. They most certainly add to the value of the home.


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> We chose Plantation Shutters for our windows and I love them. The custom ones are expensive but beautiful and timeless. They most certainly add to the value of the home.




What room do you have them in?
Amazon is useless today,I keep getting kicked back to their homepage
What I need them for is the living room and dining room.Both are bay windows facing the street.


Munky.


----------



## JustJoel

I didn’t make any of my surimi salad last night. So there was nothing for breakfast or to take with me on my shift! So that’s what I’m doing now. Making a whole slew of it. And yes, I even eat it for breakfast, although a sausage and egg breakfast burrito with lotsa cheese is nice sometimes. 

My Anova has been moved, so I have to locate it, and my stock pot as well, so while my salad’s chilling, I’ll do a little search. I’ve got two nice nobonoski chicken breasts that are just begging for a nice warm bath! (that’d be NO-BOne-NO-SKIn. Yeah I just made that up!) And a really cheap steak that I bought, but instead of the sous vide, I think I’ll try the salt tenderization hack that’s ALL the rage! The steak has no visible fat. Not a white streak to be seen, no marbling, nothing.

That’s what I’m doing now.

Oh, and if you’re in a Kroger’s brand grocery store at the deli counter, and they’ve got something called “krab Louie,” just say “no.” It was dreadful. Thank the powers that I only bought a very small amount!


----------



## Cheryl J

Plantation shutters *are* beautiful!  But you could also just go with some nice looking blinds, since you're prepping the house to sell.  I wouldn't bother with curtains, since most buyers will end up choosing their own. 

Good luck to ya, Munky...you've been sooo busy!  Keep your eye on the (new puppy) prize!


----------



## JustJoel

> Today I need to pick out window treatments.Curtains or blinds?



Unless you’ve got someone in the household who loves to dust, or you live on the ISS, stay away from blinds! (Although plantation shutters _are_ nice! Very good dressing for bay windows, in my less-than-informed opinion.


----------



## Kayelle

Chef Munky said:


> What room do you have them in?
> Amazon is useless today,I keep getting kicked back to their homepage
> What I need them for is the living room and dining room.Both are bay windows facing the street.
> 
> 
> Munky.




I have them in every room in the house Munky, that's how much I love them. 

They would be *ideal* for bay windows, but have them professionally measured and installed. They obviously must be precise.   



Amazon has been crashing all day because of their big sale.


----------



## taxlady

Isn't anyone participating in the boycott of Amazon from July10 to 17?


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Isn't anyone participating in the boycott of Amazon from July10 to 17?



What is the reason for the boycott.


----------



## caseydog

JustJoel said:


> Unless you’ve got someone in the household who loves to dust, or you live on the ISS, stay away from blinds! (Although plantation shutters _are_ nice! Very good dressing for bay windows, in my less-than-informed opinion.



My 2-inch wood blinds have some kind of anti-static paint on them. I only have to dust them about once a year. They are also 17 years old. 

If I were buying something for a house I am planning to sell, I'd go to Home Depot and get plain white 2-inch blinds. That will be most appealing to most home buyers, IMO. 

Plantation blinds are beautiful... if that is your style. They are also very expensive. 

Drapes and curtains can be hung even if you go with blinds. I have blackout curtains in my bedroom that I can close at night to sleep. During the day, I have blinds that let some natural light in. 



CD


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> What is the reason for the boycott.



There is a worldwide boycott going on highlighting the poor conditions that fulfillment-center staff have endured for years. Apparently those giant warehouses that ship Amazon purchases are not pleasant places to work, and don't pay very well. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetw...-shoppers-for-prime-day-protest/#6fe2dc2ec29f

CD


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> There is a worldwide boycott going on highlighting the poor conditions that fulfillment-center staff have endured for years. Apparently those giant warehouses that ship Amazon purchases are not pleasant places to work, and don't pay very well.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/janetw...-shoppers-for-prime-day-protest/#6fe2dc2ec29f
> 
> 
> 
> CD





Thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Plantation shutters *are* beautiful!  But you could also just go with some nice looking blinds, since you're prepping the house to sell.  I wouldn't bother with curtains, since most buyers will end up choosing their own.
> 
> Good luck to ya, Munky...you've been sooo busy!  Keep your eye on the (new puppy) prize!




This +1


----------



## rodentraiser

Andy M. said:


> It’s not procrastinating. It’s planning for the future.




And remember, a nap is not a nap. It's a horizontal life pause.


I'm working my way through The West Wing. I'm halfway into season 2 now.


----------



## roadfix

I'm currently on landscaping mode.  I think about it at work and even while I sleep.
I'm working on a stepped pathway leading down to and partially hugging around the huge rosemary bush.  The footpath will eventually lead to a cozy, shaded sitting area at the very corner of the back yard.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> I'm currently on landscaping mode.  I think about it at work and even while I sleep.
> I'm working on a stepped pathway leading down to and partially hugging around the huge rosemary bush.  The footpath will eventually lead to a cozy, shaded sitting area at the very corner of the back yard.


Does the cozy, shaded, sitting area exist already? Or, is it part of the landscaping plans? We want more pix.


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> Does the cozy, shaded, sitting area exist already? Or, is it part of the landscaping plans? We want more pix.



It does, and had been there for a long while.   It just does not have a defined pathway leading to it.


----------



## caseydog

rodentraiser said:


> And remember, a nap is not a nap. It's a horizontal life pause.
> 
> 
> I'm working my way through The West Wing. I'm halfway into season 2 now.



Oh, I loved that show. So well written, well acted and well filmed. 

They were famous for the "walk and talk". Very, VERY difficult to do. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcRIiqwSvcU

CD


----------



## Chef Munky

We were all up past 4 am working on the house.
Replacing light switches and sockets.We got a late start.
Little did we know this house was supposed to have more than 1 reset socket.Nobody told us that when we bought it years ago.

Me and my stupid CDO ideas (That's OCD in alphabetical order.The way it should be)
This all started with "Hey, lets get new ceiling fans, paint the inside."
I'll be a neurotic mess by the time it comes to picking baseboards!
Been a very busy week. Love my new Milwaukee drill.


Munky.


----------



## roadfix

I drove out again to the canyon to get more rocks for my landscaping project.   All this heavy hauling is eventually going to wear out my little Prius.
It was also brutally hot out there this afternoon at 105.


----------



## Kayelle

roadfix said:


> I drove out again to the canyon to get more rocks for my landscaping project. *  All this heavy hauling is eventually going to wear out my little Prius.
> It was also brutally hot out there this afternoon at 105.*
> 
> View attachment 30740




*You're a lot more valuable than that Prius...don't wear yourself out in this terrible heat! Good grief man, even prisoners wouldn't have to work the rock pile on a day like this!! 
*


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, it looks like I'm here till at least next January. I brought my car into the dealership to replace something in the computer and of course, they found a multitude of other things wrong to the tune of $3800. For a $2000 car. That's even with the old fart discount.

I'm letting them replace the PCM in the car, but everything else my regular mechanic can fix for about half the price. I'm still going to be spending at least $2200 and that's not getting the recommended two new tires. 

Meantime, the guy who was going to mow my lawn still hasn't called me, but that's OK now, since I'm not going to be able to move out onto the lot until for another 4 or 5 months. I can't move out until I can get a shed for my stuff and all the shed money is going into the car. 

In addition to all that, we have a heatwave of our own going. We had a week of high temps, then a couple nice days, now we have the *&%^$ heat again for another 8 days. Winter never looked so good.

I probably won't be popping in that much though. I can't cook in the heat. All I'm eating right now are salads and sandwiches. I might make something tomorrow morning if it's cool. Big maybe.

I brought the car in last Wednesday and it's supposed to be ready  tomorrow, but if they think I'm walking down to the credit union to do a  transfer tomorrow afternoon, they're delusional. I'll walk down on Thursday morning about 8am when it's cooler out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *rr*, that's a whole lotta trouble coming your way at one time.  Sorry to hear about the car...and the grass...and especially the heat. I hope things turn around for you really quick.


----------



## caseydog

There must have been a dust storm at DFW airport while I was gone. My MINI, and all the cars around it, was covered with a layer of fine, tan dust/dirt when I picked it up at the airport last night. 

My fridge has several "science projects" going on. So, I need to get the car washed, and re-stock the fridge with food with no fur on it. 

Then, pick up psycho-poodle, and hope he remembers who I am. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

I too, hope things turn around for you soon *rr*! 

I've finally decided to clean out the stable.  Over the years boarders have left things - bell boots, saddle pads, polo wraps, fly masks, think there is even a beautiful winter coat in the corner - hope it doesn't have too many mouse holes.  So am just waiting for a wash load of polo wraps to spin out - then I have to    untangle them.  Wish it wasn't raining so I could put them on the line to dry... harumph.  

Then everything is going on the internet for sale.  The site I use is specific to my area. so we arrange to meet in a mutual place, works for me!  No shipping, etc.

Sold an a/c in 3 days...  -  it helped that there was a heat wave going on!


----------



## rodentraiser

Thank you, CG and DL. 

I didn't get my car till yesterday, if you can believe it. It was $1980.50 and I just had to ask them, "You couldn't find anything to spend the last $19.50 on?"

And that was just for the computer. I still have to have an oil change done, there's a leak in the head gasket, the brakes supposedly are almost out, and the engine mount is torn. Oh, yeah, and it needs two tires. 

On the bright side, I didn't have to walk down to the bank. I woke up yesterday morning and thought about online banking and sure enough, I was able to transfer the money online. Just as well, because it's as hot at 8am now as it is at noon. Five more days of heat until we get a break. Then comes August.  We need a crying smiley.

Today I'm just reading through a bunch of crock pot recipes and just chillin'.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> ...We need a crying smiley...


I guess that this one isn't wet enough for you?  <That one is usually hanging out in the "More" section for me.

If that doesn't work for you, here's a Smiley source I've used for when times need that something extra-special:  *http://yoursmiles.org/t-tears.php*


----------



## rodentraiser

I looked through them twice and must have missed that one both times. 

I actually have tons of smilies I've collected over the years on Photobucket. Now I not only can't link them to my PB account, I can't even save my own pictures and videos I put up there without _paying_ them.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> *I looked through them twice and must have missed that one both times.*
> 
> I actually have tons of smilies I've collected over the years on Photobucket. Now I not only can't link them to my PB account, I can't even save my own pictures and videos I put up there without _paying_ them.


Just today I wanted to use that one. I looked and couldn't find it. So I clicked the "more" link and couldn't find it. So, I used ctrl-f (for "find" in lots of software) and typed "cry" and found it.


----------



## rodentraiser

I Just realized what I didn't do. I opened up the smilies to a full page, but forgot to scroll down.  Some days....


I am sitting here, waiting for the temp to drop, and watching an equestrian show jumping competition on Youtube. FEI, bless their little pointed heads, started putting the full length shows up on Youtube, so I started watching them again.

I started watching the competitions in about 1999, but I haven't seen any for about 15 years now. The last names of many of the riders are familiar, but the first names aren't. What happened is the kids grew up and I'm seeing the sons and daughters  of people I used to watch compete almost 20 years ago. It made me feel old until I realized that many other competitors I also watched then are still up on the horses. They all look grayer than I remember, though.

Then there's the familiar last names. Springsteen. Yup. Bruce Springsteens's daughter. Gates. Bill Gates' daughter. And Jobs. You guessed it. Steve Jobs' daughter. Small world.


----------



## taxlady

rodentraiser said:


> I Just realized what I didn't do. I opened up the smilies to a full page, but forgot to scroll down.  Some days....
> 
> 
> I am sitting here, waiting for the temp to drop, and watching an equestrian show jumping competition on Youtube. FEI, bless their little pointed heads, started putting the full length shows up on Youtube, so I started watching them again.
> 
> I started watching the competitions in about 1999, but I haven't seen any for about 15 years now. The last names of many of the riders are familiar, but the first names aren't. What happened is the kids grew up and I'm seeing the sons and daughters  of people I used to watch compete almost 20 years ago. It made me feel old until I realized that many other competitors I also watched then are still up on the horses. They all look grayer than I remember, though.
> 
> Then there's the familiar last names. Springsteen. Yup. Bruce Springsteens's daughter. Gates. Bill Gates' daughter. And Jobs. You guessed it. Steve Jobs' daughter. Small world.


I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.


I wonder why it quoted RR. Maybe I have to learn how to use the app properly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no, *taxy*! I hope the doctors find out what caused the stress and get him back home to you soon. I'll say a prayer for you two tonight. Hang in there...


----------



## Mad Cook

What am I doing at 10.55 on Friday am?


Procrastinating! I have a long list of things to do today and I'm sitting here watching QVC trying to sell me things I don't want and "talking" to you lot.

Ho-hum!


----------



## JustJoel

taxlady said:


> I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.


Good that it wasn’t more serious! Wishing him a swift and complete recovery! You too; those incidents can be scary and stressful. Take cate of yourself!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.




So sorry, Taxy.  Heart episodes are no fun and very scary.  My best wishes for Sterling and as always for you.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.


 I hope he's feeling better. Thoughts winging over the sea.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.



So sorry. Hope he's up and about soon.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I'm home from bringing Stirling, my husband, to the hospital by ambulance. He seems to have had a bit of heart stress, not a heart attack. He will be seen by a cardiologist in the morning. They seem to be taking good care of him. I'll write more when I can use the website instead of the app or if I learn more.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it's not serious and he comes home quickly. Hugs.


----------



## Dawgluver

A speedy recovery for Stirling, Taxy. Hugs.


----------



## rodentraiser

taxlady said:


> I wonder why it quoted RR. Maybe I have to learn how to use the app properly.



I was going to say...

I'm glad the hospital is taking good care of your husband.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for all the kind wishes. He was seen by a cardiologist this morning. The cardiologist doesn't want him to go home before he has an angiogram. The earliest he can get one is Monday. EKG and other tests were normal. The only issues are the pain and a protein in his blood. I'm a bit of a wreck.


----------



## Kayelle

{{{Taxi}}}}
Best wishes and hang in there...


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> {{{Taxi}}}}
> Best wishes and hang in there...


From me, too {{{Taxi}}}

Can you take him some food? That would give you something to do and would surely cheer him up. I know it always helped me when DH brought me food in the hospital


----------



## dragnlaw

Goodness* taxy *- just read this thread!  So sorry!  thinking of you both! {Hugs}}


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh goodness, Taxy...so sorry to hear about Stirling.  It does sound like he's being well cared for.  Sending healing thoughts for Stirling and big (((hugs))) to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"The town of Lingle water system has been shut down due to a power  failure from a lightning strike such a system failure carries a high  risk of fecal contamination or other disease causing organizms that  could enter the system. Do not drink the water without first boiling it  boiled or bottle water should be used for drinking ice brushing teeth  washing dishes that thing or food preparation until further notice. All  stored water or ice made recently from tight supply should be discard.  Boil your water for three minutes before using. We will inform you when  you no longer need to boil your water."


----------



## Caslon

If they use a home Pure Flo type water filter pitcher, will that do to avoid water borne bacteria?

Having to boil drinking water is kind of extreme.  Where the hell is Lingle?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wyoming, *Caslon*. It's where *PF* lives.

Geez, *PF*, I hope they fix that water system quickly. We've gone through just one boil-water situation since we moved to MA. Once was enough for me. And for heaven's sake, be sure to keep your mouth shut when taking your shower. No Singing!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wyoming, *Caslon*. It's where *PF* lives.
> 
> Geez, *PF*, I hope they fix that water system quickly. We've gone through just one boil-water situation since we moved to MA. Once was enough for me. And for heaven's sake, *be sure to keep your mouth shut *when taking your shower. No Singing!




That's the hard part!


 I need to go buy bottled today, I was on my last case when this came about.  So much for washing dishes.  I have a bunch of empty gallon water jugs, maybe I'll just run water through the pressure cooker until I get them filled.


Just remembered, there's a case of Gatorade in the truck and the cooler from the Memorial is still in the back, filled with water bottles..


----------



## dragnlaw

Wash the dishes and the rinse water with bleach in it.  It's what we had to do in Girl Guides - LOL  - think of it as retro-camping!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Wash the dishes and the rinse water with bleach in it.  It's what we had to do in Girl Guides - LOL  - think of it as retro-camping!




That's what the dragonettes were chirping at me, even had me follow them into the laundry room... of course!  Bleach water.  Now I have to find a different excuse to not do the dishes.


Busy boiling water, need enough to fill cat water, brush my teeth, etc.  Save the bottled for drinking and my coffee.


Caslon, until the state chemists tell me the water is safe, I will be boiling or bleaching my water.  Easy fix and not expensive.  One of these days I'll own a Berky water filter system.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sooo, I go to park in front of Mom and Dad's.  Someone has taken my parking place, some Hot Wheels on steroids looking car. It's a freaking Mini Cooper, bright red!  Seems my parents decided they needed a small car to bang around in...but, a Mini Cooper?!?  Dad's letting me test drive it this weekend.


----------



## roadfix

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sooo, I go to park in front of Mom and Dad's.  Someone has taken my parking place, some Hot Wheels on steroids looking car. It's a freaking Mini Cooper, bright red!  Seems my parents decided they needed a small car to bang around in...but, a Mini Cooper?!?  Dad's letting me test drive it this weekend.



Nice!   I love minis.   Years ago I had a 1959 Morris Mini which came with the typical weekly fix this, fix that problem.    Had that one only for a year.

I should talk my dad into buying a new Cooper S so I can claim it after a few months.    At 94, he's in no shape to drive now, but insists he can still drive.


----------



## Dawgluver

We had a boil order a few years ago, our subdivision well ran dry, and we had to dig a new one. We were able to temporarily tap into the subdivision's well across the street, and even though sharing was in the covenants, they've never forgiven us. Dang newbies.

I got a new rocker-recliner for the sunroom. Big sucker. So I've been moving furniture around. Most of it is stuff I'd built from barnboard and branches, so very rustic.


----------



## dragnlaw

AHHH - the memories.  Mini Cooper SS (which my husband conveniently forgot to add the SS onto the insurance papers)  Loved that car!  A friend of ours also had one - he and my husband would drive side by side on the clover leafs access'.


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> I got a new rocker-recliner for the sunroom. Big sucker. So I've been moving furniture around. Most of it is stuff I'd built from* barnboard and branches, so very rustic*.



That's my style!


----------



## blissful

We have a private well and lately we have treated it, shocked it and so getting our water from a local artisian well for drinking about 5 miles from home. There are artisian wells in many states of the US.
Here is a 'find a spring' for Wyoming. Wyoming « Find A Spring


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm staying out of DH's way while he brings our new/refurbished refrigerator into the sunroom  It's the spare, not the primary fridge, so we got it at a big discount. He has to bring it up several steps from the backyard and the damn things are heavy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

blissful said:


> We have a private well and lately we have treated it, shocked it and so getting our water from a local artisian well for drinking about 5 miles from home. There are artisian wells in many states of the US.
> Here is a 'find a spring' for Wyoming. Wyoming « Find A Spring




Unfortunately, all those springs are over 3 hours away.  I'm fine with bottled water and boiling for brushing my teeth.  I was just letting folks know what I was doing, just like the thread states.


----------



## caseydog

What am I doing? 

_*As little as possible. *_

I am worn out. Too many days in too many cities. Too many airports, and too many airplanes. 

I am too old for this, but also too old to change careers.  

Tomorrow is Sunday, so I'll probably get out of bed around noon, and I have a rack of ribs I want to smoke. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> What am I doing?
> 
> _*As little as possible. *_...


*Casey*, sometimes you need one of those "little as possible" days so that all the busy days don't kill you. Relax when you can.

**********************

I'm considering going on strike in the kitchen. I spend so much time planning meals, buying for meals, fixing meals, and cleaning up from meals that I'm just not getting much done around the house.  I need to learn how to re-prioritize my priorities.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "The town of Lingle water system has been shut down due to a power  failure from a lightning strike such a system failure carries a high  risk of fecal contamination or other disease causing organizms that  could enter the system. Do not drink the water without first boiling it  boiled or bottle water should be used for drinking ice brushing teeth  washing dishes that thing or food preparation until further notice. All  stored water or ice made recently from tight supply should be discard.  Boil your water for three minutes before using. We will inform you when  you no longer need to boil your water."


I envy you right now. As in, at least you HAVE water flowing from the faucet that needs to be boiled. I went to wash my hands about 2:00 AM local time...and found out that there was NO water flowing through our pipes.  With liquid soap in hand, I ran down the basement steps (or what constitutes "running" for me) to wash and rinse with what little residual water may have been left behind in the pipes. *phew* Clean hands! Called the police non-emergency number - turns out a good number of people have called in tonight. When I last talked to the dispatcher on our way home from a water run to the 24-hour grocery store, she said they had not reached anyone from the water department yet. I guess they ALL turn their phones off when they go to bed.  Someone had better be hunting down this problem by dawn - I want my shower, dagnabit.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> From me, too {{{Taxi}}}
> 
> Can you take him some food? That would give you something to do and would surely cheer him up. I know it always helped me when DH brought me food in the hospital


Thanks everyone. 

He said not to bother bringing food. It's boring, but not awful.  The tea, on the other hand, was atrocious.  I asked if I should bring some tea bags and he said that you can't make decent tea with lukewarm water. [emoji33] I visited yesterday and he looked good and feels normal. I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> He said not to bother bringing food. It's boring, but not awful.  The tea, on the other hand, was atrocious.  I asked if I should bring some tea bags and he said that you can't make decent tea with lukewarm water. [emoji33] *I visited yesterday and he looked good and feels normal. I am cautiously optimistic.*



 Pleased to see this..  
Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I envy you right now. As in, at least you HAVE water flowing from the faucet that needs to be boiled. I went to wash my hands about 2:00 AM local time...and found out that there was NO water flowing through our pipes.  With liquid soap in hand, I ran down the basement steps (or what constitutes "running" for me) to wash and rinse with what little residual water may have been left behind in the pipes. *phew* Clean hands! Called the police non-emergency number - turns out a good number of people have called in tonight. When I last talked to the dispatcher on our way home from a water run to the 24-hour grocery store, she said they had not reached anyone from the water department yet. I guess they ALL turn their phones off when they go to bed.  Someone had better be hunting down this problem by dawn - I want my shower, dagnabit.




Now that would be a problem.  At least I have water.  Do need to make a water run today, that boiled stuff tastes awful.


----------



## blissful

CG, if you haven't, turn off your water heater. If it is electric the heating elements can overheat, usually do, when they are not covered in water. Then don't turn it on again until after you are sure it is full again.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the suggestion, *bliss*, but the tank had been empty and still powered up for about eight hours by the time I saw your post.  I still turned the power off so that cold water wasn't hitting hot elements. Now that I've turned on the waster line to the tank, it should be full. Guess it's time to turn the heat back on! Good thing this water outage happened when the water feed is warm. I can tell a decided difference in tap temperature between summer water and winter water. Washing my fact today wasn't quite as shocking as it could have been in March! 

FWIW, if the elements do end up with a shortened life span, replacing them is a job Himself can handle. The lower element is tougher to do now that he's a whiskers breadth away from 70, but he can still get it done.


----------



## blissful

CG, ewwww, well, I didn't notice about your water being turned off and I couldn't know if it was electric, gas, or on demand. You only have to burn out an element once and then invest in the right tool to replace the element, such a bummer. I'm glad yours is okay.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*bliss*, we have a 40-gallon electric tank. It doesn't take long to heat the entire thing to 120 - about half an hour. 

We've developed an exit sequence whenever we go on vacation, right before we get into the car. We turn the heat down in the winter (to about 52) or the A/C off in the summer, turn off the power to the water tank, turn of the water line to the house, dump ice cubes into a plastic bag to use when we get back (keeps them from shrinking and tasting funny), turn off the ice maker...and leave. As soon as we get home I bounce from thermostat to refrigerator, to basement, turning everything back on the way it was before we shut down.


----------



## blissful

CG, I hear you girl. We have another procedure when leaving the cottage. Fill the  cistern. Flush the toilets and turn off the water, then flush and fill with anti-freeze so the pipes don't burst in winter.


----------



## Dawgluver

I butchered, um, I mean I pruned the shefflera that was taking over the sunroom. That thing was huge!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm so excited. My 12 yr old granddaughter Sam is here from out of town, plus 8 yr old Tyler - but he's always here.  After brunch this morning we went to JoAnn's and I bought a boatload of different colored bottled acrylic paints, various sized brushes, palettes, clear varnish finishing spray, and we're going to paint rocks.  I'm getting everything all set up, newspapers on the table, etc. , and I'm sure we'll have a blast. We'll order a pizza for lunch. I've been wanting to do this with some of the grands for a while and since it's too hot to do anything outside, it seems like a great way to keep them occupied. 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/painted-rocks-99030.html


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *bliss*, we have a 40-gallon electric tank. It doesn't take long to heat the entire thing to 120 - about half an hour.
> 
> We've developed an exit sequence whenever we go on vacation, right before we get into the car. We turn the heat down in the winter (to about 52) or the A/C off in the summer, turn off the power to the water tank, turn of the water line to the house, dump ice cubes into a plastic bag to use when we get back (keeps them from shrinking and tasting funny), turn off the ice maker...and leave. As soon as we get home I bounce from thermostat to refrigerator, to basement, turning everything back on the way it was before we shut down.



An electric water heater... wow, that has to cost a lot of money up North. My gas water heater costs me about ten bucks a month. Air conditioning, or the other hand, kills me. 

I also have gas heating, two furnaces, one for the first floor and one for the second. That runs me 30 to 40 bucks a month in the the winter. 

I also have two AC systems, and they are running almost constantly right now. I belong to an Electric Co-op (socialized electricity), so my rates are lower than what the "free market" people pay, and my co-op offers rolling averaging, so my monthly electricity bill is pretty constant. But, my rolling average is going up by the month. 

Funny thing... my parents are on the "free market" electricity plan, and they feel sorry for me having to get power from a co-op. But, they pay double what I pay, and their electricity goes off any time it rains hard. Mine goes out about once every two years, and it is back up in a matter of minutes. Plus, I get an annual dividend check. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

CD said:


> An electric water heater... wow, that has to cost a lot of money up North. My gas water heater costs me about ten bucks a month. Air conditioning, or the other hand, kills me.



In the summertime, our electric bill can run up to, or sometimes exceed $200. The only thing in our apartment that runs on gas is the water heater, and in the summer we don’t even need it, except for showers, because the cheap management won’t get the pipes insulated. Our tap water comes out uncomfortably hot, so uncomfortable that you pull your hand away. And it’s much too hot for yeast. Making an ice bath is not possible unless the tap water is allowed to run for 5 to 10 minutes to get it at least lukewarm! That kind of water usage is anathema here in the desert, but what’re you gonna do? Our gas bill, consequently, is usually very small.

Our next electric bill should be a bit smaller this upcoming cycle, though, as Mark hasn’t been home. He likes it very cool, and keeps the thermostat at between 72° and 75° (22.2° C to 29.3° C for youse all across the pond, down undah, or up north, eh). I prefer to keep it at the recommended 78°. (25.6° C), as I tend to be cold all the time. And I don’t like being cold. Although I _do_ like to wrap myself in blankets!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> An electric water heater... wow, that has to cost a lot of money up North...


Yes it does! It's the sacrifice we made to switch from the normal install of hot water baseboard heat. The water tank for that also supplies the house hot water. That system is heated with heating oil - right now running about $2.50/gallon. Because we wanted a forced air, ducted sytem with A/C, we had to go with a separate hot water tank - either electric or propane. Either were going to cost, and we didn't want to bother with the propane.

When we head to OH for around four weeks, the electric bill is reduced by about 40% with having the hot water shut off and the two of us not up internetting all night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

"The town of Lingle water system is back online. The boil water order  has been lifted. The water has tested safe for use again the boil water  order has been lifted." 



Just purged the pipes and got myself a fresh water, Hooray!


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> "The town of Lingle water system is back online. The boil water order  has been lifted. The water has tested safe for use again the boil water  order has been lifted."
> 
> Just purged the pipes and got myself a fresh water, Hooray!



Our water comes from manmade lakes, and it is perfectly safe, but tastes bad. In the summer, it tastes really bad. So, I only drink water that has been heavily filtered. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Lingle sits on an artesian spring, the water is good, it was the plumbing system past the pump that caused the problem.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay is right, *PF*. 

Himself has never noticed a funny taste in our water, but then again he didn't seem to have issues with his folks' water down in Cape Coral, FL. I have never liked the taste of our water, so we've always filtered it. I can down my morning pills with tap water in the winter, but all year long I head up to bed with a travel mug full of ice and water to set down in the bathroom. If I get up during the night, and for sure when I get up for the day, the water in the mug always tastes better than the first draw of water on the house pipes.


----------



## taxlady

Update on my DH. He had an angiogram yesterday. It was not a heart attack. His arteries are fine.  No signs of blockages or plaques.  The cardiologist said it is probably a viral infection and those usually go away by themselves. If he has symptoms within the next week, they will look into treating it. We are incredibly relieved. I spoke with him today and he is waiting to be discharged. [emoji7]


----------



## blissful

taxlady, yay! I'm glad he is not having heart related issues.


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yay is right, *PF*.
> 
> Himself has never noticed a funny taste in our water, but then again he didn't seem to have issues with his folks' water down in Cape Coral, FL. I have never liked the taste of our water, so we've always filtered it. I can down my morning pills with tap water in the winter, but all year long I head up to bed with a travel mug full of ice and water to set down in the bathroom. If I get up during the night, and for sure when I get up for the day, the water in the mug always tastes better than the first draw of water on the house pipes.


 CG - I live in a fairly old house (nearly a hundred years old) and while the internal pipework has been changed to copper the supply from the road up to the house is still through lead piping. We are advised to run taps for a few minutes before using the water for drinking first thing in the morning and when we've not drawn water for some time during the day.

Even if your problem isn't lead it might help the flavour to try the same thing.


----------



## Mad Cook

taxlady said:


> Update on my DH. He had an angiogram yesterday. It was not a heart attack. His arteries are fine. No signs of blockages or plaques. The cardiologist said it is probably a viral infection and those usually go away by themselves. If he has symptoms within the next week, they will look into treating it. We are incredibly relieved. I spoke with him today and he is waiting to be discharged. [emoji7]


Glad to hear that it's not serious. Hope he's feeling better.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Update on my DH. He had an angiogram yesterday. It was not a heart attack. His arteries are fine.  No signs of blockages or plaques.  The cardiologist said it is probably a viral infection and those usually go away by themselves. If he has symptoms within the next week, they will look into treating it. We are incredibly relieved. I spoke with him today and he is waiting to be discharged. [emoji7]



That's great! Sounds like the best possible outcome.


----------



## dragnlaw

Hooray! taxy!  that's terrific news. I'm very happy for you both.


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad he's on the mend, Taxy!


----------



## Kayelle

Now you can breathe Taxi !! So glad to hear this great news.


----------



## GotGarlic

Whew, taxi! What a relief [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking

blissful said:


> taxlady, yay! I'm glad he is not having heart related issues.


 +1...  



Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> Update on my DH. He had an angiogram yesterday. It was not a heart attack. His arteries are fine.  No signs of blockages or plaques...


Great news for the two of you, *taxy*, and a wonderful relief! I hope Stirling gets over the virus quickly and is good as new - or as new as a senior citizen gets anyway!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> CG - I live in a fairly old house (nearly a hundred years old) and while the internal pipework has been changed to copper the supply from the road up to the house is still through lead piping. We are advised to run taps for a few minutes before using the water for drinking first thing in the morning and when we've not drawn water for some time during the day.
> 
> Even if your problem isn't lead it might help the flavour to try the same thing.


We had our house built in 2000. Our internal water line is all copper; the feed from the water tank is some sort of plastic and/or rubber. It's just the way the water tastes from our town supply. It's easier (and more cost-efficient) to just make sure I have filtered water handy for plain water sipping. We do filter water with a Brita pitcher for our coffee, but I've not really noticed a flavor difference in my cups of tea whether I use filtered or tap water.

FWIW, my folks' home was built in 1928, and Dad swapped out copper plumbing for the original lead pipes in 1959 or so. Their water always tasted better to me that what we moved to in this new house in 2000.


----------



## GotGarlic

Our exchange student and her husband and baby are here! Yay!  They arrived yesterday and are staying with us for a week. I'm sitting in a downtown coffee shop while they tour a Navy battleship museum with DH - darn neuropathy in my feet 

Her husband is a Navy officer in Germany, so of course he's interested in all things military.


----------



## Just Cooking

Have a wonderful, memory sharing, visit..  


Ross


----------



## roadfix

I connected my washing machine's drain hose via some extra piping to a rain barrel.   Now, all that gray water from the barrel, with the help of gravity will run through some length of irrigation tubing to water some trees and shrubs down slope.   The wash and single rinse cycle completely fills the 50 gallon barrel.   That's a heck of a lot of water for one load of wash.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Our exchange student and her husband and baby are here! Yay!...


Have a wonderful visit, *GG*! It's great that you've stayed in such good touch with your exchange student and her family. ~ Sorry about the foot thing; I feel for ya. Literally. I don't have neuropathy , but my feet are very crabby because of arthritis, lousy arches, and Sir Bunion.


----------



## caseydog

Psycho-poodle went to the vet today to have a fatty tumor removed from his face. They were able to do it with a local, instead of putting him under. I have three stitches to remove in 10 days. 

CD


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Have a wonderful, memory sharing, visit..  [emoji2]
> 
> 
> Ross


Thanks, Ross [emoji2]


----------



## Cheryl J

That's awesome, GG.  Enjoy your visit. I bet there is a lot to talk about and many memories to share!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have a wonderful visit, *GG*! It's great that you've stayed in such good touch with your exchange student and her family. ~ Sorry about the foot thing; I feel for ya. Literally. I don't have neuropathy , but my feet are very crabby because of arthritis, lousy arches, and Sir Bunion.


Thanks, CG! She's a sweetheart I was in the hospital a lot while she was with us, which, interestingly, solidified her desire to become a nurse. And she did [emoji2] We Skype sometimes. Modern technology is amazing.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Pack?Or Good Will?*

Packing/cleaning the kitchen today.After I actually wake up.
Not quite there yet.
I can't decide if I want to keep the Rotisserie, Bread maker,Pressure canner used once.Put into the garage pronto!? Canning isn't my thing.Bores me actually.
Both have been sitting on the counter unused for many months.Collecting dust.The Rotisserie hasn't been used in over a year.I don't have the time to cook the way I used to.
If I get rid of either they won't be cheap to replace.
The kitchen is going to be painted real soon.


Suggestions?


----------



## blissful

ChefMonkey, I use my canner and pressure canner about 60-70 times a year. I bought both used at half price or less. Facebook, if you do that, has buy/sell/trade groups you can join and people from your area contact you and buy the item. Well, that's one idea. Good luck.


----------



## Just Cooking

Speaking only for myself...When I left California for Missouri, I disposed of all but personal knives and kitchen tools.. All electrical appliances went to good homes..


Jeannie shipped our Ninja and a few of her personal things like knives, a couple of pots which were her moms..


Thus far I have missed little.. I am replacing those things I feel a need for with one basic rule.. No single purpose appliances, if possible..


While I do have the time, I don't cook as I used to either..  At this age, I plan to do as I want, when I want..



Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

blissful said:


> ChefMonkey, I use my canner and pressure canner about 60-70 times a year. I bought both used at half price or less. Facebook, if you do that, has buy/sell/trade groups you can join and people from your area contact you and buy the item. Well, that's one idea. Good luck.




Want another? 

It's a little dusty.Might have the original box.
I don't do Fakebook or Jeeters or Craigs list.They just creep me out.


 Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Speaking only for myself...When I left California for Missouri, I disposed of all but personal knives and kitchen tools.. All electrical appliances went to good homes..
> 
> 
> Jeannie shipped our Ninja and a few of her personal things like knives, a couple of pots which were her moms..
> 
> 
> Thus far I have missed little.. I am replacing those things I feel a need for with one basic rule.. No single purpose appliances, if possible..
> 
> 
> While I do have the time, I don't cook as I used to either..  At this age, I plan to do as I want, when I want..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross




Were hoping to do the same.Getting out of here is turning out to be a huge hassle.


 Munky.


----------



## blissful

Chef Munky said:


> Want another?
> 
> It's a little dusty.Might have the original box.
> I don't do Fakebook or Jeeters or Craigs list.They just creep me out.
> 
> 
> Munky.




Thanks but no. DH does facebook, I don't. You could always ask a friend to list it for you, give them a little cut. All you'd have invested in it would be a picture and description.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Remember The Ring...*

It's finally finished,all I have to do is pick it up.
Finally a yesssssss day!. 
What's really cool is that the ring is a one of a kind for now.This little nobody owns it.
It originally started with asking to reset the stones.Change the band.
They did it.Hubby thought it needed a little something special.Took it back and asked for it to be added.Because of my twiggy stick finger size it took a while to size it down.
I just called the manager.She had pics taken of it to send to corporate.
She says it's most likely going to be added into their wedding set collection.
How's that for Munky Style!?
Will post a pic when I get it.


Munky.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Still waiting on that picture, *Munky*...


We finally activated my new phone. I've been avoiding this day because nice and shiny as that new phone is, there is still a lot of work to setting things up. I swear it took me an hour to hunt and kill what I hope are all of the buzzing, beeping, flashing notifications Every Stinkin' App had as a default setting. I'm still not sure what my ringtone is (and can't quite find where the setting is...), and I hope I can answer calls without going through all of the steps to unlock the device, but this Moto does seems a bit more user friendly to someone with a small tech skill set than the Samsung did. Time will tell!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Still waiting on that picture, *Munky*...
> 
> 
> We finally activated my new phone. I've been avoiding this day because nice and shiny as that new phone is, there is still a lot of work to setting things up. I swear it took me an hour to hunt and kill what I hope are all of the buzzing, beeping, flashing notifications Every Stinkin' App had as a default setting. I'm still not sure what my ringtone is (and can't quite find where the setting is...), and I hope I can answer calls without going through all of the steps to unlock the device, but this Moto does seems a bit more user friendly to someone with a small tech skill set than the Samsung did. Time will tell!



My 86-year-old dad is a master of his iPhone. If he can do it, so can you. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

CGoddess - I don't leave the store until everything is set up to my liking.  Like you, I would eventually get it or wait for my son but I'm too impatient for that.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Want another?
> 
> It's a little dusty.Might have the original box.
> I don't do Fakebook or Jeeters or Craigs list.They just creep me out.
> 
> Munky.



Facebook just can't be trusted. And folks put pictures of their family that scare me. My family knows not to look for any comment from me regarding one of their postings.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> CGoddess - I don't leave the store until everything is set up to my liking...


No "store" here, dragn. We order the phone online from Ting (our service provider), then Himself and I set up the new phone. We got all of my info to jump from one phone to the other, but I still need to fine tune every stinkin' app's settings all over again.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Still waiting on that picture, *Munky*...
> 
> 
> We finally activated my new phone. I've been avoiding this day because nice and shiny as that new phone is, there is still a lot of work to setting things up. I swear it took me an hour to hunt and kill what I hope are all of the buzzing, beeping, flashing notifications Every Stinkin' App had as a default setting. I'm still not sure what my ringtone is (and can't quite find where the setting is...), and I hope I can answer calls without going through all of the steps to unlock the device, but this Moto does seems a bit more user friendly to someone with a small tech skill set than the Samsung did. Time will tell!




It's here. Wow did they a a beautiful job.Very happy with it.
Like you I have a pic of it on my new phone and don't know how to get uploaded here.Looking at it.I'll wait and see if my son has packed up his cameras.It needs a re shoot.Casey will drop through the floor.Not up to his standards at all.

But hey, these guys made me rebuild my comp from the bottom up how hard can it really be?
Like you I don't know what half of these new apps are for.Make them go away.New law here. I'm retired don't ask me to do a damn thing!
Actually have a sweat shirt that says that.I wear it with pride.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Here ya go CG,
































The underside (with sapphires inside of an "infinity" symbol):


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh *Munky*! *gasp* That is breathtakingly gorgeous! Wear it in good health and happiness.


I don't mind the apps. After I, I installed them. It's just having to go into each one to turn off notifications and set each up just the way you want - if they let you. At least this Moto has waaaay more storage than my Samsung, so I shouldn't have to keep cleaning out my cache and dump seldom used apps just to make room. Samsung had pre-installed all of their own apps and functions and took up an awful lot of space.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is beautiful, Munky!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Munky!  Drop dead Gorgeous!  I don't think I've seen anything like that to take my breath away before.

Keep it safe! (my 'dragonhorde' is itching.. )


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh *Munky*! *gasp* That is breathtakingly gorgeous! Wear it in good health and happiness.
> 
> 
> I don't mind the apps. After I, I installed them. It's just having to go into each one to turn off notifications and set each up just the way you want - if they let you. At least this Moto has waaaay more storage than my Samsung, so I shouldn't have to keep cleaning out my cache and dump seldom used apps just to make room. Samsung had pre-installed all of their own apps and functions and took up an awful lot of space.




Thank you.
My phone couldn't get a very good pic.Everyone has a flaw.

Our son took these pics at sunset.Glad he hadn't packed up all his cameras.


Munky


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is beautiful, Munky!!!




Thank you Princess 


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Munky!  Drop dead Gorgeous!  I don't think I've seen anything like that to take my breath away before.
> 
> Keep it safe! (my 'dragonhorde' is itching.. )




Thank you
It's safely on my finger.Unless your Dragon can wiggle it off my 3 3/4" finger.
The jewelers at Daniels did an excellent job.
It is the only one of it's kind.Nobody had asked to have one designed like that in gold.2 different sets made into one.That was a job.
All because I'm an unusual creature.


Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm thinking on having something similar to this made, I have the gold, the garnet and the ring.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm thinking on having something similar to this made, I have the gold, the garnet and the ring.



Love it! I think you should go for it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's pretty cool looking, *PF*! Sounds like all you need is the jeweler.


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful, Munky!    Princess, that's a gorgeous setting.  All these posts are making me think I should get out my grandma's necklace with various gems of the grand's birthdays, and see what a local jeweler says about making them into a ring.....or something.


----------



## caseydog

Chef Munky said:


> It's here. Wow did they a a beautiful job.Very happy with it.
> Like you I have a pic of it on my new phone and don't know how to get uploaded here.Looking at it.I'll wait and see if my son has packed up his cameras.It needs a re shoot.*Casey will drop through the floor.Not up to his standards at all.*
> 
> But hey, these guys made me rebuild my comp from the bottom up how hard can it really be?
> Like you I don't know what half of these new apps are for.Make them go away.New law here. I'm retired don't ask me to do a damn thing!
> Actually have a sweat shirt that says that.I wear it with pride.
> 
> 
> Munky.



Am I being egotistical, or are you referring to me? 

Your photos look fine to me. Jewelry with gem stones are really hard to photograph, and IMO, yours are very nice. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful, Munky!    Princess, that's a gorgeous setting.  All these posts are making me think I should get out *my grandma's necklace* with various gems of the grand's birthdays, and see what a local jeweler says about making them into a ring.....or something.


  When my first wife passed, my daughter received her and my mothers jewelry.. My mother had a lovely pearl necklace with a jeweled clasp that I don't know how to describe..


Jeannie and my mom were close when we dated in high school, long before I met my first wife.. Some of you know that Jeannie and I reconnected after my first wife passed..



For the first Christmas Jeannie and I shared, my daughter gave me the clasp and had me have a ring made for Jeannie.. The ring is small but lovely and goes to my daughter when Jeannie passes..


Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm thinking on having something similar to this made, I have the gold, the garnet and the ring.




<<<<----- Starts the chant....Do it....Do it..Do it....


----------



## Chef Munky

caseydog said:


> Am I being egotistical, or are you referring to me?
> 
> Your photos look fine to me. Jewelry with gem stones are really hard to photograph, and IMO, yours are very nice.
> 
> CD




Hi Casey,
Yes I was referring to you.Not in a negative way.More of a compliment.

I've seen your pics of cars you've taken, and know your a professional.
Had I put up pics from my phone it would have made you cringe.They gave me a headache they were so blurry.
My son loves photography.Always has.I'll tell him what you said.
That's going to make his day.Thank you.


Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Hi Casey,
> Yes I was referring to you.Not in a negative way.More of a compliment.
> 
> I've seen your pics of cars you've taken, and know your a professional.
> Had I put up pics from my phone it would have made you cringe.They gave me a headache they were so blurry.
> My son loves photography.Always has.I'll tell him what you said.
> That's going to make his day.Thank you.
> 
> Munky.



I am always showing his pics to my boys. And it is like going back to my childhood. Spike asked me if he had a glossy coffee table book published. I had to answer "I don't know." Does anyone know?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> <<<<----- Starts the chant....Do it....Do it..Do it....




LOL!  First I have to get comfortable with taking the wedding ring off...not sure how long that is going to take.


----------



## Kayelle

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  First I have to get comfortable with taking the wedding ring off...not sure how long that is going to take.




Did Shrek have a ring PF? I love the idea, no matter which ring...it would be beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kayelle said:


> Did Shrek have a ring PF? I love the idea, no matter which ring...it would be beautiful.


 The rings we were wearing when he died are made of tungsten and are on a ring holder by his urn, the night he died I put on his gold band.  But we both had several gold bands and I can have the middle done.  Then when I'm ready to take off his band...
Shrek and I changed wedding bands all the time, we would see something we liked and get two, so through the years we had several wedding bands that always matched.  We also got remarried in 5 states...I know, strange.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was your way of doing romance, *PF*! Whatever floats your boat...or your scoop of ice cream. 

I have five six different "wedding" rings. I have my "I'm skinny" newlywed ring. That one hasn't fit since I've had kids.  I also have a skinny, plain gold one I got shortly after we were married so I could save my nice one for when I was out of the house. Somewhere around year 18, Himself got me a "ten year anniversary" band with tiny diamonds around about 60% of the band. That's one's too tight, too.  When I was working in a mall I got myself a better fitting ring that had five tiny marquis diamonds because (you guessed it) I needed a slightly larger ring size. For our 25th, Himself and I picked out a nicer ring - which I almost fit into.  I also have my great aunt's wedding set, which is the largest ring size of all. I'm happy to say that, after years of it being my go-to ring unless it's the dead of winter and my hands are cold, I haven't worn it all summer.  I've been fitting into the one with tiny marquis diamonds no matter what the temperature or humidity.

My goal is to fit into my original wedding band by our 45th wedding anniversary next year November. IF I'm a good girl and lose just 1/2 pound a week average, I should make it!


----------



## cjmmytunes

I've been spending the last couple of days debating whether or not I want to go to a memorial sere this AM, but I think my allergies made the decision for me today.


An old school friend of mine was killed in a home invasion here in Elizabeth City last Thursday morning. He, being the courageous and brave individual, confronted the assailant when he went to assault his wife, and was killed during the confrontation.  We were in the same classes from 7th to 9th grade, at least half the same classes in high school, and were in both marching and symphonic band together.  He was always friendly to everyone, and he helped me with foreign language classes in school.  So, RIP MHS, Jr.  You will sorely be missed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The online auction of Shrek's guitars started this morning.  Things are off to a bummer of a start, hopefully it'll get better.


----------



## Rascal

Lazy Saturday here in nz, springs not far away. Sitting in lounge watching horse racing and having a few bets. 

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> I am always showing his pics to my boys. And it is like going back to my childhood. Spike asked me if he had a glossy coffee table book published. I had to answer "I don't know." Does anyone know?



Ummmm, does Chef Munky's son have coffee table books? As for me, no I do not. Not yet. 

My friend and mentor has told me I should do a book, but in the age of the internet, photo books are really hard to publish. 

For now, I just enjoy when a great car, a great location, and enough time come together so I can make a great photograph. 

CD


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got back from grocery store for lunch tomorrow.  Fixing some meat & tomato sauce with angel hair pasta and garlic bread.  Ground beef was on sale at grocery store.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Online auction is over, I made $5000.00+


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow! Nice, PF!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Online auction is over, I made $5000.00+


Congratulations! Is this around what you were expecting/hoping for? Or am I being too nosy?  Whatever. An extra $5000.+ is more than you had before the auction started, so I suppose it's all good, right?


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Online auction is over, I made $5000.00+





That’s great, PF!


----------



## Kayelle

Dang, I guess I missed something PF. What were you selling?


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Online auction is over, I made $5000.00+



Nice. Be sure to spend some of that money on something frivolous, maybe a weekend someplace Shreck would have liked, and kick back and enjoy some good memories -- and eat some good food. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Well done PF!  It seems it will have found a good home for someone to have paid that kind of price.  I hope it was what you were hoping for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Wow! Nice, PF!




Thank you, Cheryl.  It was a nail biting experience in the beginning, as of yesterday morning I was thinking I had made a big mistake, bidding was at $1200. Then it went Ka-boom. The last ten minutes was hair raising.




Cooking Goddess said:


> Congratulations! Is this around what you were expecting/hoping for? Or am I being too nosy?  Whatever. An extra $5000.+ is more than you had before the auction started, so I suppose it's all good, right?




Thanks, CG. When the auctioneer picked up the guitars and such, he said it was an easy $3000-4000. I am very pleased with the results. Much more than I would have made on consignment.




Andy M. said:


> That’s great, PF!




Thanks, Andy!  I did miss one guitar, it was hiding in plain sight behind Shrek's chair, it is also the one he played the most.  I guess I was meant to keep it, I didn't spot it until the auction posted.




Kayelle said:


> Dang, I guess I missed something PF. What were you selling?




Hi Kayelle, I had Shrek's massive number of guitars, amplifiers, etc. auctioned online.  His Epiphone Les Paul Electric went for $500.  I even got $73 for the Didgeridoo he never learned to play.




caseydog said:


> Nice. Be sure to spend some of that money on something frivolous, maybe a weekend someplace Shreck would have liked, and kick back and enjoy some good memories -- and eat some good food.
> 
> CD




No problem, CD.  Have a plan in place. Going to be able to finish up a few of his bills, get the patio door installed and have a weekend somewhere nice.




dragnlaw said:


> Well done PF!  It seems it will have found a good home for someone to have paid that kind of price.  I hope it was what you were hoping for.




Thank you, Dragn. It was more than I hoped for. Unless only one person bid on all the items, I believe it made a lot of people happy.  Not as happy as I am, I felt such a huge relief when the guitars were gone and I didn't have to worry about selling them.


For the record: 19 acoustic guitars (some were electric, also), 3 ukuleles, 2 electric guitars, 2 mandolins, a banjo, an Autoharp, a set of Bongo Drums, a Didgeridoo, 6 amplifiers and all the little things that went along with all of it.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy that it went well, PF..  
Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Happy that it went well, PF..
> Ross




Thanks, Ross.  One less thing to worry about.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> For the record: 19 acoustic guitars (some were electric, also), 3 ukuleles, 2 electric guitars, 2 mandolins, a banjo, an Autoharp, a set of Bongo Drums, a Didgeridoo, 6 amplifiers and all the little things that went along with all of it.



That was a serious collection! 

I'm still staring at my late brothers train collection. Z scale - not the most popular size. An engine could fit on your thumb. He had more than 30 engines whose value starts at around 250$ - some are 500$+. Plus all the cars to go with them.  Buildings, tracks - unbelievable accessories.  There is a Roundhouse with price still on the box $300+.  

But there is just no market for them and I haven't the energy.


----------



## simonbaker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Online auction is over, I made $5000.00+



I would sure be interested in how you did that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> I would sure be interested in how you did that.




I am lucky enough to have an Online Auctioneer right here in town.  He picked up everything, posted it for auction and voila!


Check for an Auction in your town.


----------



## simonbaker

That's awesome!  Congratulations!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> That was a serious collection!
> 
> I'm still staring at my late brothers train collection. Z scale - not the most popular size. An engine could fit on your thumb. He had more than 30 engines whose value starts at around 250$ - some are 500$+. Plus all the cars to go with them.  Buildings, tracks - unbelievable accessories.  There is a Roundhouse with price still on the box $300+.
> 
> But there is just no market for them and I haven't the energy.




I knew that I would make nothing if I tried to sell on my own.  Have you checked selling prices on EBay?  You may find someone clear across the country who is willing to pay $$ for the items.  Plus, right now they are worth nothing (because no one knows you have them), anything you make on them is more than you have now.


You won't make what he paid, but...especially in box, mint condition, they could be worth it to someone.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's a great haul,PF, and what a relief for you to get closure on Shrek's much beloved collection!


----------



## simonbaker

Long vacation over with DH & my mom (87).  Homeward bound.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got back from picking up prescriptions and groceries, now enjoying a nice mug of coffee.


----------



## Kayelle

Wow *PF!
*


> For the record: 19 acoustic guitars (some were electric, also), 3  ukuleles, 2 electric guitars, 2 mandolins, a banjo, an Autoharp, a set  of Bongo Drums, a Didgeridoo, 6 amplifiers and all the little things  that went along with all of it.


I'm so happy you got so much accomplished with the musical auction. I know you can sure use the money, but more than that, the music he loved lives on.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> That's a great haul,PF, and what a relief for you to get closure on Shrek's much beloved collection!


Exactly what I was thinking.


Kayelle said:


> Wow *PF!
> *
> 
> I'm so happy you got so much accomplished with the musical auction. I know you can sure use the money, but more than that, the music he loved lives on.


Well said Kayelle. I feel the same way.


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you, Cheryl.  It was a nail biting experience in the beginning, as of yesterday morning I was thinking I had made a big mistake, bidding was at $1200. Then it went Ka-boom. The last ten minutes was hair raising.



That is how online auctions go. The last few minutes are when the serious bidding happens. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> That's a great haul,PF, and what a relief for you to get closure on Shrek's much beloved collection!





Kayelle said:


> Wow *PF!
> *
> 
> I'm so happy you got so much accomplished with the musical auction. I know you can sure use the money, but more than that, the music he loved lives on.




It is such a relief, I am glad to pass on the music.  Since I am tone deaf in one ear and can't hear out the other, it is good to keep it going to those who appreciate the fine art of guitar and mandolin.  The instruments must be played and they would just wither away if I kept them to myself.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have searched high and low for replacement individual metal letter plaques for the mailbox. All the white lettering has faded to black. Used to get them at the local hardware stores. There are no more local hardware stores here, they've been replaced by Menards etc. with plastic stick-on letters that might last 30 minutes in our clime. Amazon was no help either. But then I thought, why not get sign painter paint? Paint arrived, and as per instructions on the label, I suited up hazmat-style and painted the little house numbers. I'll let it dry in the garage for a few days and see how it goes.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I have searched high and low for replacement individual metal letter plaques for the mailbox. All the white lettering has faded to black. Used to get them at the local hardware stores. There are no more local hardware stores here, they've been replaced by Menards etc. with plastic stick-on letters that might last 30 minutes in our clime. Amazon was no help either. But then I thought, why not get sign painter paint? Paint arrived, and as per instructions on the label, I suited up hazmat-style and painted the little house numbers. I'll let it dry in the garage for a few days and see how it goes.


We need pictures.


----------



## dragnlaw

going thru pictures of Goldfish Cakes.   Grandson's birthday coming up and given the choice between Spiderman or Gold Fish Theme - he chose the fish. (They've just gotten some).

Trying to pick something I'm capable of - simple enough to please kids with just a touch of "wow" to be a show off to the adults.


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> going thru pictures of *Goldfish Cake*s.   Grandson's birthday coming up and given the choice between Spiderman or Gold Fish Theme - he chose the fish. (They've just gotten some).
> 
> Trying to pick something I'm capable of - simple enough to please kids with just a touch of "wow" to be a show off to the adults.




I thought this one was really cute, and looks easy to do!
https://communitytable.parade.com/9065/tack-richardson/easy-adorable-goldfish-cake/


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL..    that one was the first one I 'saved'.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making Chef John's bacon jam. Smells amazing in here 
https://youtu.be/aJgiUq5fQq4


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

60 Meatballs into the deep freeze they go!
That should hold us for a whiles anyways...

We're just starting to get cooler overnight temps
which prompts more pasta dishes


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I'm making Chef John's bacon jam. Smells amazing in here
> https://youtu.be/aJgiUq5fQq4



This is definitely on my list of things to make.


----------



## JustJoel

Andy M. said:


> This is definitely on my list of things to make.


Count me in. That stuff looks delicious! Can it be canned?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wondering where in blue blazes Himself is! It was going to be too cloudy of a night for stargazing, so he figured he go up to the college about 23 miles away for their monthly astronomy club meeting. He belonged to a club when we lived in OH, but never joined one here; his work schedule made it difficult. He's trying to recruit some fellow telescope owners to join him at the farm for a one-weekend, big viewing event. A different group joined him last year, but with a change in club officers suddenly they feel they should be paid for showing up.  Odd, since most everyone else who is a hobby astronomer is happy to freely share their love of the science. Rhode Islanders - go figure. 

The thought that he might actually be out with these people socializing has crossed my mind, but then I think "MY husband? He just doesn't...socialize".  Could there be hope that he'll learn how? Oh Lord, I sure hope so.


----------



## GotGarlic

JustJoel said:


> Count me in. That stuff looks delicious! Can it be canned?


No, this is not safe for canning. It lasts a couple of weeks in the fridge or it can be frozen for longer storage.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to the end of "Sunday Today with Willie Geist".  Neil Simon is this week's A Life Well Lived.  On to a show that I won't mention the name of fear of bringing politics into the forum, Mom will watch that while I start getting things ready for lunch.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sitting at the patio table painting rocks.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Sitting at the patio table painting rocks.




You've been painting rocks all summer Cheryl! It really sounds like fun. Are you leaving them around to be found by strangers like we all discussed a while back? *We need pictures!! *


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kayelle said:


> You've been painting rocks all summer Cheryl! It really sounds like fun. Are you leaving them around to be found by strangers like we all discussed a while back? *We need pictures!! *



+1, I'd love to see photos Cheryl!!
Yeah!  Where is that thread?  
I'd love to do this at our new Community Center with the neighborhood kids!


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> +1, I'd love to see photos Cheryl!!
> Yeah! * Where is that thread?  *
> I'd love to do this at our new Community Center with the neighborhood kids!




I found it Kgirl...http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/painted-rocks-99030.html


----------



## Cheryl J

I think I have a few pics on my phone.  The grandkids snatched most of them up over the summer before I had a chance to take pics.  I'll see what I have and put them in the Painted Rocks thread!  Thanks for finding it, Kay! 

I'm not very good compared to some of the pics I see online  but it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Cheryl J

Signing off and going to bed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Staying up way too late reading [emoji433] Okay, night night [emoji561]


----------



## dragnlaw

*Fish Cake*

still have not come up with an actual plan for the cake.  Yesterday I at least decided to colour some fondant for when I do have an inspiring thought...  Thought my hands would either ache horribly today or actually feel better.  Surprisingly neither occurred.  I found a turtle and a fish cookie cutters which I will use on the fondant. 
Also found a giant Nemo to top the cake. It is water activated and swims around. Cute.

Have only 4 days to get my brain in gear...  LOL


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Wondering where in blue blazes Himself is! It was going to be too cloudy of a night for stargazing, so he figured he go up to the college about 23 miles away for their monthly astronomy club meeting. He belonged to a club when we lived in OH, but never joined one here; his work schedule made it difficult. He's trying to recruit some fellow telescope owners to join him at the farm for a one-weekend, big viewing event. A different group joined him last year, but with a change in club officers suddenly they feel they should be paid for showing up.  Odd, since most everyone else who is a hobby astronomer is happy to freely share their love of the science. *Rhode Islanders* - go figure.
> 
> The thought that he might actually be out with these people socializing has crossed my mind, but then I think "MY husband? He just doesn't...socialize".  Could there be hope that he'll learn how? Oh Lord, I sure hope so.




Yup. Folks from Massachusetts just try to ignore them. They are one of those red clam chowder folks. Even though they are listed as one of the New England states, we try not to ever mention that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually, they're know for their Rhode Island Clear chowder, *Addie*. The red kind is Manhattan, and what do New Yorkers know about chowder... I love Rhode Island chowder. It's clammy and chock full of all the good things and tastes like the briny sea, without all of the calories of the creamy style. So much good flavor, and saved calories for other food down the road...like ice cream for dessert. 

And don't go talking bad about Rhode Island. If it hadn't been a further drive to Himself's office, we might have ended up living down there. It's a lovely state to drive through, and Providence is a smaller, easier to navigate city than Boston. A real gem in the New England collection, really.


----------



## Addie

Long before you moved here, the Feds investigated the city of Providence. It seems that the local govt. along with a lot of state workers belonged to the Mafia. A whole bunch of them are still in prison. Some for life. When the former mayor was released from prison, he was going to run for his old position. Was stopped cold in his tracks. He was on parole and couldn't run even for his life.


----------



## JustJoel

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, they're know for their Rhode Island Clear chowder, *Addie*. The red kind is Manhattan, and what do New Yorkers know about chowder... I love Rhode Island chowder. It's clammy and chock full of all the good things and tastes like the briny sea, without all of the calories of the creamy style. So much good flavor, and saved calories for other food down the road...like ice cream for dessert.
> 
> And don't go talking bad about Rhode Island. If it hadn't been a further drive to Himself's office, we might have ended up living down there. It's a lovely state to drive through, and Providence is a smaller, easier to navigate city than Boston. A real gem in the New England collection, really.


That sounds like the kind of clam”chowder” I can get on board with! Although I think the recipe itself is poorly written.

And hey guys! Manhattan clam chowder isn’t that bad, although it’s not really a chowder either.

I once taught a cooking/English class in Japan, and clam chowder was on the menu. The menu consisted of Caesar salad, clam chowder, Buffalo chicken wings (which just starting to be popular in the States, and fudge. The clam chowder was very close to the recipe you linked us to. No flour in mine, instead I thicken it just a bit with cornstarch…


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Buddy Cianci. That happened when we were here.

Boston isn't exactly known for always being on the up-and-up. Most every big city had some sort of Mafia connection, or some other corrupt group influencing city activities. Boston had Billy Bulger. Now there's the big overtime scandal with the Highway Patrol. Chicago had Richard Daley. Cleveland sent Jimmy Demora off to jail since we moved here. Decades before that, Eliot Ness came in to clean up the city of corruption. It didn't last long...

Back when I was young, pre-teen age I think, we went over to a distant relative's home for a family dinner. Or it could have been a "family" dinner.  My Dad's sister had married a man whose sister was married to a man who was the *ahem* accountant for...the Cleveland Syndicate. 

After Himself and I bought our first home, a nice couple was building on the adjacent lot. They were engaged to be married, but had started building so that it was ready after their wedding. It was a very nice house, rather upscale compared to the rest of our homes. She worked as a file clerk for the FBI, he was a car salesman for a dealer in Independence, OH. One day when I get home from work, my neighbor on the other side calls me to ask me if I had seen the news about our neighbors being taken into custody.  What? While talking to her, I could hear playback of our conversation in my ear, so I told her I had to go. Called Himself at work right away, he said he was coming right home. We deduced that there had to be some sort of tap or recording on our phone line. The next day I call the FBI and ask "who do you think you are and why do you have a wiretap on my phone?" and was put on hold...only to have someone come back shortly and ask if they could come to my office to speak with me.

A couple of days later, I had three FBI detectives all over my phone connection at the street box, at the back of our home, and in the basement where the line came in. They asked me "have you ever heard the name Marconi?". Sure, he invented the teletype, right? Nope, the Marconi they were talking about was Carmen, the mob's wire man.  Turned out the the wire tap was probably someone from the news media trying to find out if we knew anything, but for a while we were the most interesting people on our block. 

We watched a movie a few years back called "Kill the Irishman" about the Cleveland mob and the killing of Danny Green. Very good movie - or at least we thought so since we noticed some area landmarks while watching it.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting ready to make sure all things in my yard are secure except for trash can (which will go into garage Wednesday) then get Mom up and go get more water and batteries.


----------



## Addie

Just sent Pirate off to get groceries with my daughter. So I have to get the kitchen ready for all the bags that will be coming in. I have been up since four this morning. I really want to go back to bed. No such luck.


----------



## dragnlaw

Letting my brain rest after yesterday's cake and party...  big success.  I certainly won't win any awards but everyone loved it.  Kids loved finding and counting all the different decorations.  

Had also done a ring mold jello with green on the bottom and blue on the top.  Made some "crabs" to stick on top.  When I brought it out of the fridge - all the crabs had slowly sliced thru the jello and were either on their backs in the middle or doing a face plant around the outside edge.  Good laugh _and of course, forgot to take pictures! _ Also added some fondant cut outs which slowly melted and slid down the jelly too.


----------



## Kayelle

Ohmygosh, that's just adorable! It looks so professional and you should be darn right proud of yourself Grandma!!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> Ohmygosh, that's just adorable! It looks so professional and you should be darn right proud of yourself Grandma!!


 +1.... Love it!!


Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

That is awesome, dragn!


----------



## dragnlaw

gosh, golly gee whiz...   thanks for the praise guys - I'sa'pprecitates.  

luckily the gross mistakes don't show in the photos.  It was a fly by the seat of the pants, sort of put together as I went along.  Should have had Lydia giving me some more advise but as per usual I hemmed and hawed and left it too late.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*dragn*, that is an amazing work of love! Rather colorful, but it was for kids.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Jasper turned 5 today. I took him with me to haul a load of beans.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy birthday, Jasper!  What a sweet pic, Farmer Jon.


----------



## LPBeier

*Farmer Jon*, a family friend worked a logging truck in the interior of the province and I went to visit them one summer. He took me on a trip in to get the logs, and then bring them back down the mountain. Here we are on sometimes very narrow roads going downhill and around many turns with this huge load of dead trees on board. It was one of the scariest and exciting memories... and I was in my early 20's at the time LOL!! I am glad Jasper enjoyed himself as well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So Cute, *Farmer Jon*! Jasper's tiny head poking up above the edge of the door window frame is precious. I hope he had a great birthday.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> So Cute, *Farmer Jon*! Jasper's tiny head poking up above the edge of the door window frame is precious. I hope he had a great birthday.


+1


----------



## dragnlaw

+2  - he must have been tired after all the excitement of the day but I'll bet not too tired for cake!


----------



## Chef Munky

Next year Jr will be driving Dad's truck.!
They grow up so quick.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Were getting ready to paint the living room.
I can't wait until it's all over. 

The Master bedroom will be the hardest.Were going to have to disassemble my bed to get anywhere.That's     next.
 Kitchen/dining room will be last.


Munky.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Were getting ready to paint the living room.
> I can't wait until it's all over.
> 
> The Master bedroom will be the hardest.Were going to have to disassemble my bed to get anywhere.That's     next.
> Kitchen/dining room will be last.
> 
> Munky.



Oh how I remember when my daughter bought the house she is now living in. She had paint chips everywhere. "Do you like this color? Should I use it for the living room or my bedroom?" She drove the whole family crazy! 

So finally my SIL asked me to find an excuse to take me shopping with my daughter. He even gave me some cash for spending. We went out for the whole day. Left at eleven in the morn, and came home loaded with bags of stuff for her new home and a whole new wardrobe for me. We got home around 7:30 that night. Even ate out for lunch and supper. 

Surprise!!! Both the living room and her bedroom were all painted. And all the furniture was put back where she wanted it. All she had to do was tell her husband how to hang the curtains we bought while shopping.  By the time she went to bed, her home was exactly the way she had pictured it. 

The kitchen? She has always had a red kitchen. The next day, her husband laid down a red and white checkered tile floor. He had found an artistic friend who took one of the red tiles, and painted a beautiful letter "B" in gold, in the middle. She had no idea how he came up with that. That letter was shellacked so heavily that it still looks new.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just got done helping Tyler with his homework. Algebra. What does "n" equal, etc.  I feel like such a dummy, but math and I have never gotten along, except for the basics. He's in 3rd grade. 

His mom will look it over to see if it's right.   We only have half an hour left before he goes home, so we're going to go play ball in the backyard on this beautiful afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished up making reservations for next week - two nights in the Berkshire Mountains. Dear friends of ours are going to be staying at a resort in Hancock for the week. We were trying to decide which would be better - they come to stay with us for a couple nights, or we get a hotel near them for a couple nights. Since we aren't going to FL this year, I figured a quick get-away would be nice. Besides, our guest room has a double bed, and he is a healthy sized 6' 3". His poor wife would end up on the floor if they shared the bed! We do have a queen sleeper sofa, but all of my queen sheets are back in OH at Loverly's. I'd have to go buy a new set for...two nights.  Basically, I think I was looking for an excuse for a quick vacay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The average four year-old child asks over four hundred questions a day.


----------



## Caslon

I just ordered five of those small LED lanterns for $18.00.  Free shipping.   The TAC Lite kind.  
As seen on TV. $19.99 for one. Anyone own one?  They say it's not a light to have sitting right in front of you.  Too intense.

I'm ditching my old emergency LED lantern (for when the lights go out).  It uses six  D size batteries.


----------



## Caslon

Caslon said:


> I just ordered five of those small LED lanterns for $18.00.  Free shipping.   The TAC Lite kind.
> As seen on TV. $19.99 for one. Anyone own one?  They say it's not a light to have sitting right in front of you.  Too intense.
> 
> I'm ditching my old emergency LED lantern (for when the lights go out).  It uses six  D size batteries.




Correction:  I'm tossing tube type lantern (not led). A nice glow but takes 6 D batteries.


----------



## Chef Munky

Change of plans.
Say it isn't so...Oh, no,no,no.!
Were painting the kitchen/dining room today.Nooooo!
I just finished putting the living room back in order.
 We had an accident while doing that.The guys were moving Dad's desk back to it's original spot.While doing so the middle section bent and the whole thing collapsed.
He has to use my craft table until we can get him another one.

The grapevine tells me were going to have company stopping by today to.
 Our adopted son and his wife.I hope they don't bring a hoard of kids with them this time.
One in particular needs a good old fashioned swat!


Munky.


----------



## caseydog

Busy day today. Lots of chores and errands. 

I think I will treat myself to lunch out, before I get a long needed haircut. I am almost back to my ideal weight of 165 (I am 5'11" tall), so I can afford a restaurant meal. 

After three months of business travel, I was up to 180 -- you can't get a salad in a restaurant that is less than 1,000 calories. 

No crazy fad diet, just home cooked food, and reasonable portions (something else restaurants don't do). I eat carbs (love pasta), meats (in moderation), fruits and veggies, and dairy. I go easy on the salt and sugars that are so prevalent in prepared food. 

CD


----------



## Addie

CD, you are trying to lose and I am trying to gain. I managed to gain another one pound. Everyone was cheering when the nurse told the room about my weight gain. Six pounds so far during September. I want to get up to 100 pounds. 

I had an appointment with the Surgical Team. The whole purpose of the meeting was to close out my case. The scar is completely healed. My driver got me loaded into the van and he was sitting in his seat. Reached for the key to start the vehicle. 

Barf, barf. All over his nice clean van. This cold is driving me crazy. Took me back to my apartment and Pirate got some items together so the driver could clean up the mess. Then he still had to go back to his base to have the maintenance crew clean it to sterile condition. 

There was no need for this 15 minute appointment. It was only to discharge me as a surgical patient. I will not be making a new appointment.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I have been really busy around here. Camping trips and getting everything ready for harvest. 

I started a men's health study today. It's through the University of Nebraska Medical Center. They are developing an app to track your calories. It's a pretty cool app. I just record what I eat. If I buy something like a chuckwagon sandwich and a Mountain Dew I can just scan the barcode. 

Then they gave me a Nokia body composition Wi-Fi scale. Hooks into the app on my phone via Bluetooth. It tell you your weight obviously but your BMI, muscle%, weight trend, and the weather. That's kind of wierd but whatever. It's a 6 month study. Should be interesting. 

I would really like to to get back down under 200. I'm 240 now 6 ft tall. I was hovering around 180-190 until I quit smoking. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I have been really busy around here. Camping trips and getting everything ready for harvest.
> 
> I started a men's health study today. It's through the University of Nebraska Medical Center. They are developing an app to track your calories. It's a pretty cool app. I just record what I eat. If I buy something like a chuckwagon sandwich and a Mountain Dew I can just scan the barcode.
> 
> Then they gave me a Nokia body composition Wi-Fi scale. Hooks into the app on my phone via Bluetooth. It tell you your weight obviously but your BMI, muscle%, weight trend, and the weather. That's kind of wierd but whatever. It's a 6 month study. Should be interesting.
> 
> I would really like to to get back down under 200. I'm 240 now 6 ft tall. I was hovering around 180-190 until I quit smoking.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



And I am trying so hard to gain weight. I will gladly take some of your pounds. I gained one pound last week and everyone was cheering for me. I am trying to get up to 100 pounds. So far I am at 76 pounds. 

That study sounds really interesting. I have participated in several studies for skin disorders and my heart. The pay wasn't bad either.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I would be more than happy to share 30 lbs or so with you. I am down 3 but the weekend is here so I might back slide a little bit. It has been interesting. I got a Snapple thinking it was better than a Pepsi. Turns out it has 10 more calories than a can of Pepsi AND it cost more! 



My budget is 2,369 calories a day. The first day I went over by 481. Day 2 I was 122 under. 

Yesterday I only went over 198 but I drank 7 bud lights. Its always that last beer that gets you. Bud Light is 110 calories. I was only over by 88 until that last one.


----------



## GotGarlic

Farmer Jon said:


> I would be more than happy to share 30 lbs or so with you. I am down 3 but the weekend is here so I might back slide a little bit. It has been interesting. I got a Snapple thinking it was better than a Pepsi. Turns out it has 10 more calories than a can of Pepsi AND it cost more!
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is 2,369 calories a day. The first day I went over by 481. Day 2 I was 122 under.
> 
> Yesterday I only went over 198 but I drank 7 bud lights. Its always that last beer that gets you. Bud Light is 110 calories. I was only over by 88 until that last one.


My husband drinks a lot of PowerAde Zero.


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> My husband drinks a lot of PowerAde Zero.





So do I.    Especially during the summer months, I can easily consume four or five 32oz Zeros on a hot day day.
And they always seem to be on sale.   I only buy them when they’re on sale for 49 cents ea for the 32oz size.   I buy dozens at a time.  Blue one’s my favorite.


----------



## Andy M.

Farmer Jon said:


> I would be more than happy to share 30 lbs or so with you. I am down 3 but the weekend is here so I might back slide a little bit. It has been interesting. I got a Snapple thinking it was better than a Pepsi. Turns out it has 10 more calories than a can of Pepsi AND it cost more!
> 
> 
> 
> My budget is 2,369 calories a day. The first day I went over by 481. Day 2 I was 122 under.
> 
> Yesterday I only went over 198 but I drank 7 bud lights. Its always that last beer that gets you. Bud Light is 110 calories. I was only over by 88 until that last one.



Jon, when I was dieting, my goal was to keep a weekly total of calories. As long as I was under my limit for the week, I didn't worry about the daily over/under.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> I would be more than happy to share 30 lbs or so with you. I am down 3 but the weekend is here so I might back slide a little bit. It has been interesting. I got a Snapple thinking it was better than a Pepsi. Turns out it has 10 more calories than a can of Pepsi AND it cost more!
> 
> My budget is 2,369 calories a day. The first day I went over by 481. Day 2 I was 122 under.
> 
> Yesterday I only went over 198 but I drank 7 bud lights. Its always that last beer that gets you. Bud Light is 110 calories. I was only over by 88 until that last one.



When I became ill, Pirate came to live with me. He was way overweight. And he knew it. None of his clothes fit him comfortably. So I gave him some tricks to change his eating habits. While the main course is cooking, eat your salad. It is enough to take away those hunger pangs and it gives your stomach time to recognize that your hunger is being satisfied. . I was surprised that he listened to me. I also told him to concentrate on the veggies, not the meat. Today he is finding that his stomach does not want as much food as before. 

But him being on a diet, meant that he had to cook two separate meals. Two small bites of meat, a large helping of veggie with butter, lots of pasta, and any other foods we could think of that would help to put the weight back on. About 35 years ago I had to have the bottom part of my stomach removed. My ulcers were eating my ulcers. During the surgery, the surgeon also severed the nerve that tells you are hungry. I found myself eating only because I miss the act of chewing. I can go days without eating if it weren't for the chewing part. 


Andy's suggestion is a sound one. It is like weighing yourself every day. If the scale shows no weight loss for that day, it can be very discouraging. Keep a *weekly* chart and that is when you will see the difference. By doing a weight check, you are setting yourself for failure. Good luck.


----------



## Farmer Jon

They put an app on my phone that I record everything I eat. I got a fancy WI-FI Bluetooth scale to weigh on every day. Its pretty interesting. There is even a bar code reader in the app to scan anything I eat thats store bought. 



BUd Light has 110 calories per can. I list that under snacks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Best wishes to you Jon, on your weight loss program. 

I've been enjoying this beautiful Sunday.  Doing things around the yard, getting some chores done, and stopping to take a little break now and then.  Earlier today I cleaned the fridge - took out the glass shelves and veggie bins and washed them, and got rid of a couple of leftovers that were ummm....past their prime.


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm going to go out in the front yard around 7:15 and see if I can view the satellite launch from Vandenberg AFB.  

https://www.spacex.com/webcast


----------



## Addie

Today I made my first venture out into public since the leg surgery. It was Eastie's turn to host the Columbus Day Parade. We share the holiday with the North End of Boston.

After 2.5 hours, the weather started to look ominous and the clouds turned dark and threatening. I was on my electric scooter and rushed home. If I get the console wet, I can kiss the scooter goodby. My daughter had left earlier to put her food on to finish cooking. She had told me and her family it would be ready in one hour. Sorry. I couldn't stick around. So when I got home, I called her and she told me that she would bring me a big bowl of her pasta and meatball meal at five p.m. Here it is ten p.m. and it's a good thing I wasn't waiting up for her. She has been telling me that she was coming over for the past two weeks. Now it is supposed to be tomorrow morning around ten a.m. Okay, I have a sense of humor along with patience.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> I'm going to go out in the front yard around 7:15 and see if I can view the satellite launch from Vandenberg AFB.
> 
> https://www.spacex.com/webcast


 
Not the greatest pics from my cellphone and the streetlamp was on which interfered with lighting....but it was pretty cool to watch this in real time!


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Not the greatest pics from my cellphone and the streetlamp was on which interfered with lighting....but it was pretty cool to watch this in real time!



A friend and I were on a freeway near LA and saw one launch in front of us. We had no idea it was going to happen, we were just in the right place at the right time. Between the two of us, we had about $20K worth of camera equipment with us, but we were on a freeway, and I don't remember if I managed to get a camera out in time. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

That would have been a great shot with all that camera equipment, Casey!  Not that you could have pulled over on an LA freeway though, unfortunately.


----------



## roadfix

I also saw the light show in the sky.   Hard to miss if you were outside under clear skies.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> That would have been a great shot with all that camera equipment, Casey!  Not that you could have pulled over on an LA freeway though, unfortunately.



I vaguely recall shooting some pictures through the windshield, which was not very clean. I'll have to see if I can find any shots in my archives. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Those are amazing Cheryl!  Good for you.  Put a big smile on my face this morning. 

Casey, look at it this way...  at least you saw it


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been listening to what appears to be my last baseball game of the season. It's getting uglier by the inning for my Cleveland Indians. Once again I'll have to pull out the reliable Cleveland sports' fan motto: Wait Until Next Year.

Seriously considering changing the dinner selection tonight to an all-liquid one - Bourbon, rum, vodka...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been listening to what appears to be my last baseball game of the season. It's getting uglier by the inning for my Cleveland Indians. Once again I'll have to pull out the reliable Cleveland sports' fan motto: Wait Until Next Year.
> 
> Seriously considering changing the dinner selection tonight to an all-liquid one - Bourbon, rum, vodka...


 Awwww...  


Good idea on dinner tho...  


Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been listening to what appears to be my last baseball game of the season. It's getting uglier by the inning for my Cleveland Indians. Once again I'll have to pull out the reliable Cleveland sports' fan motto: Wait Until Next Year.
> 
> Seriously considering changing the dinner selection tonight to an all-liquid one - Bourbon, rum, vodka...



I was watching the game but gave up.  I was rooting for the Indians as I am a Francona fan. Sorry.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Andy*. I was dreading this match-up all second half of the season. I would not be surprised if Houston repeats as World Series champ. I'll keep my eye on your Sox, but I'm afraid that the Astros are just lying in wait, ready to pounce and kill their next challenger.


----------



## Andy M.

SO is having her knee scoped today to repair her meniscus and clean out some debris. Sitting and waiting with her to get called in.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> SO is having her knee scoped today to repair her meniscus and clean out some debris. Sitting and waiting with her to get called in.


I hope that went well. Has she had this done before? Does she feel an improvement right away?


----------



## taxlady

Got stuff done today. I found a free fax place, so I could phone RAMQ (Régie de l'assurance maladie du Québec [Quebec Health Insurance Authority]) and ask them to fax me a temporary health card. I'm waiting for the regular one to arrive in the mail. I am now in possession of that temporary card. I'm boggled that they are still using fax machines. That's so last millennium.

I let the old one expire and then went to get it renewed. If only I had done it in time, it would have been so simple. I would just have gotten it at the same time as my driver's license (which expired at the same time) and they would have used the same picture. I wouldn't have had to go to a separate place and bring photos.

I also scanned DH's health card and hospital invoice. Then I moved the scans into a shared folder on Google Drive. He had phoned the hospital where he had the angiogram to find out where to bring the invoice, so they could submit it to RAMQ for payment (yeah, his health card was expired too or there wouldn't have been an invoice). He was really, really pleased that they said to just email a scan of the invoice and card and they would handle it. He had not been looking forward to bringing that stuff into town by public transit during work hours.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks tl. She had the other knee done years ago. Once the surgery impact wears off the knee should be fine. She had repairs done to the cartilage in her knee to repair damage and remove debris. Should be good once healed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear that your SO's knee procedure went well, *Andy*. How long before she'll be back to Rockette high leg kicks?  I'd just be happy if my knees stopped barking at me whenever I walk up steps.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad to hear that your SO's knee procedure went well, *Andy*. How long before she'll be back to Rockette high leg kicks?  I'd just be happy if my knees stopped barking at me whenever I walk up steps.



Not sure how long rehab will take. It's not a major surgery. Just two little holes in the knee for arthroscopy. She'll push herself to the limit and make me very nervous along the way. 

My knees really complain most (significant cartilage loss) when I go DOWN stairs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When going down steps, my ankle issues out-bark my knee issues. Trade-offs as we age, eh? Just so long as I'm motoring under my own power, I should just shut up. 

I really want a one-floor house...


----------



## Rascal

I have a 2 story home and i think it keeps me fit, going up and down.  Can't hurt me, unless I fall, too many gins,lol.

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Not sure how long rehab will take. It's not a major surgery. Just two little holes in the knee for arthroscopy. She'll push herself to the limit and make me very nervous along the way.
> 
> My knees really complain most (*significant cartilage loss*) when I go DOWN stairs.


 Maybe this therapy will be available soon. I have seen that several universities and hospitals are researching stem cell therapy for regenerating cartilage. It doesn't even require surgery, just injections.

Stem Cell Therapy for Cartilage Repair


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy SO is doing well, Andy. 
I got a new phone today and spent 2 hours at the Verizon store while my old phone's stuff was downloaded and replaced. My monthly bill will be significantly lower, even with all the additional stuff I got. Seems Verizon unlimited plan made a reappearance. All was great until I realized I couldn't get my emails any more, on any device. Eeeks!! Finally went to the AOL website, got a new password, and eureka! All is right with the world.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Rascal said:


> I have a 2 story home and i think it keeps me fit, going up and down.  Can't hurt me, unless I fall, too many gins,lol.
> 
> Russ


It's not a matter of not being fit. It's more of a problem of wearing out. I do 20-30 minutes a day on a recumbent bike, do a bit of light weight lifting three-four days a week, and cook with cast iron. [emoji6] Arthritis runs in my family. At least my issues started at an older age than it did for my parents.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here with my new puppy, Princess Buttercup.  Getting ready to go feed the Terrible Two, Hazel and Hermione and, of course, Latte.  My house overflows...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here with my new puppy, Princess Buttercup.  Getting ready to go feed the Terrible Two, Hazel and Hermione and, of course, Latte.  My house overflows...



We must view and exclaim over this new Princess Buttercup of which you speak, PF!


----------



## Just Cooking

Dawgluver said:


> We must view and exclaim over this new Princess Buttercup of which you speak, PF!


Yes we must...


Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Puuuuuppeeee! [emoji178] I wanna puppy! Have fun with your new baby, PF. And pictures, please?


----------



## CakePoet

We are all ill,   my daughter has small red spots all over,  either  Erythema infectiosum or  Chicken pox, we are not sure.   Meh... any one have chocolate chip cookies to send over?


----------



## Just Cooking

CakePoet said:


> We are all ill,   my daughter has small red spots all over,  either  Erythema infectiosum or  Chicken pox, we are not sure.   Meh... any one have chocolate chip cookies to send over?


 Bummer.... Wish I could get those cookies to you...


Ross


----------



## LPBeier

I am digging through closets and boxes looking for some of my Dad's items and I am finding everything but what I want. They are all things I was looking for but never found.

Maybe I should pick something else to look for and I may find what I really need.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Puuuuuppeeee! [emoji178] I wanna puppy! Have fun with your new baby, PF. And pictures, please?



Spent an hour and a half with a friend on the phone last night...  Her new motto...  when 9 week old puppy sleeps...  she sleeps.  Latest issue, puppy went under couch, came out with upholstery tack in mouth.. awkk! 



LPBeier said:


> I am digging through closets and boxes looking for some of my Dad's items and I am finding everything but what I want. They are all things I was looking for but never found.
> 
> Maybe I should pick something else to look for and I may find what I really need.



Let us know if that works LP,  I'm sure I'm not the only one would like to know!


----------



## taxlady

I'm at a radiology clinic, wearing a hospital gown and waiting to be called.


----------



## Just Cooking

We certainly hope that whatever they are searching for turns out to be as simple a fix as possible..  



Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> We certainly hope that whatever they are searching for turns out to be as simple a fix as possible..
> 
> 
> 
> Ross


Thanks. I'm waiting to see the doctor who will tell me the results.


----------



## LPBeier

Taxy, I hope everything is alright. I survived my midnight hospital visit for my MIR but have to wait a week for the results. I am glad you get yours right away.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Puuuuuppeeee! [emoji178] I wanna puppy! Have fun with your new baby, PF. And pictures, please?



Interested in an eight-year-old poodle? 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks but no, CD. I'm the only psycho in this house! [emoji23]


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Taxy, I hope everything is alright. I survived my midnight hospital visit for my MIR but have to wait a week for the results. I am glad you get yours right away.


Thanks Lydia. It was, as the doctor suspected, osteoarthritis in my hip and a lot more than she expected. Oh dear.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, I feel for you. I hope they find something that quiets old Arthur Itis for you. I just walk around and complain, much to Himself's chagrin. Hey, it works for me! 

*Lydia*, I hope your MRI results come back good.


----------



## GotGarlic

Best wishes to you both for good results.


----------



## simonbaker

Recovering from total  knee replacement surgery.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm resting. Tonight is my neighborhood's monthly cocktail party/potluck and my neighbor across the street is hosting. I told her to let me know if she wanted me to bring anything in particular; she asked me to make slider rolls from my burger bun recipe for the pulled pork she's making. Made a batch yesterday and another one today, as well as apple cider sangria with white wine, ginger simple syrup, cinnamon schnapps, apple brandy and honey. In a little while, I'll chop up some apples to float in the sangria. Should have a bit of a kick!


----------



## caseydog

I'm not sure if this is "What are you doing" or "The sick room." The lines are getting blurry. 

What I am doing is getting really tired of rain. It just won't stop! We are up to 12-plus inches for October, and it is only the 19th. We have had a total of three days with no rain this month. I don't know how people in Seattle or London deal with this kind of weather. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Soooo, I am watching Sunday Night Football, and the _Bengals_ are having their ***** handed to them. It is 45 to 10, and the game isn't over. 

Here is where it get's weird, for me. My _Steelers_ did not play today, yet they moved from third place to first place in the AFC North. 

You can't make this stuff up. Sometimes reality is stranger than fiction. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

simonbaker said:


> Recovering from total  knee replacement surgery.


That’s a real beeyotch! My mom had two, one on each knee; it was the first and only time I’ve ever heard her say the “mf” word. “Tell that mf-ing doctor that I’m gonna kill him,” when she came to. They never really healed correctly, because of her age, her weight, and her RA.

I feel for you. Hope you heal quickly and completely!


----------



## Mad Cook

Cooking Goddess said:


> *taxy*, I feel for you. I hope they find something that quiets old Arthur Itis for you. I just walk around and complain, much to Himself's chagrin. Hey, it works for me!
> 
> *Lydia*, I hope your MRI results come back good.


I have Naproxen for my severely arthritic hip. I try to manage without taking it unless I REALLY need it. It works but if I take it for any length of time (eg 2 weeks while decorating) I get thumb-print size bruises on my arms and legs which goes away when I stop taking the Naproxen. According to the blurb in the pack and on the internet this is not A Good Thing.

Took this issue to the doctor as advised on the blurb. I think I was boring her or at least wasting her afternoon napping time. No comment forthcoming apart from a lot of muttering under her breathe. By this time I was bored too, so bade her "Good Afternoon" and went home. Back to the over-the-counter anti-inflammatories which don't work as well as the Naproxen.

When I first moved here in 2010 I stayed with my Doctor at the old place (about 6 miles away) as I was (to quote him) "disgustingly healthy" and "intelligent and sensible" and he actually listened to what one said. However, he retired so I joined one of the two practices in the village where I now live. Here I am treated like a senile old biddy. Questions, however intelligent and to-the-point are treated as though you are trying to steal the Dr's job. 

The British National Health Service is wonderful. No-one dies or suffers unnecessarily because they can't afford treatment but unfortunately some of the GPs and their minions need attacking with a cattle prod.

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> The British National Health Service is wonderful. No-one dies or suffers unnecessarily because they can't afford treatment but unfortunately some of the GPs and their minions need attacking with a cattle prod.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.



We have a "free enterprise" healthcare system here, and it is actually not much different. GPs here are called PCPs (Primary Care Physicians). The are certainly not stupid, but they have very basic medical education, but we have to go to them first, and have them refer us to specialists. Otherwise, the insurance company won't pay for the specialist. I'm sure your system has it's share of stupid rules, too. 

I don't want to attack my PCP with a cattle prod, but I do make her refer me to specialists, so my insurance company will pay for the specialist. She is a good doctor, but she has her limits, and she knows her limits. When something is above her head, she refers me to a specialist. 

But, at least I can afford to have health insurance. Healthcare is considered a privilege here -- something poor people and their children don't "deserve," according to the people currently running things. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

JustJoel said:


> That’s a real beeyotch! My mom had two, one on each knee; it was the first and only time I’ve ever heard her say the “mf” word. “Tell that mf-ing doctor that I’m gonna kill him,” when she came to. They never really healed correctly, because of her age, her weight, and her RA.
> 
> I feel for you. Hope you heal quickly and completely!




Thank you J.J.  The polar ice set up helps.  Unfortunately, I can't get out to the front garage to the freezer to get it very easily.   DH snuck out for work early today again, the small ice packs work temporarily.  Outpatient rehab starts today.   I wish your Mom well,. Hopefully she can get some relief.


----------



## simonbaker

Mad Cook said:


> I have Naproxen for my severely arthritic hip. I try to manage without taking it unless I REALLY need it. It works but if I take it for any length of time (eg 2 weeks while decorating) I get thumb-print size bruises on my arms and legs which goes away when I stop taking the Naproxen. According to the blurb in the pack and on the internet this is not A Good Thing.
> 
> Took this issue to the doctor as advised on the blurb. I think I was boring her or at least wasting her afternoon napping time. No comment forthcoming apart from a lot of muttering under her breathe. By this time I was bored too, so bade her "Good Afternoon" and went home. Back to the over-the-counter anti-inflammatories which don't work as well as the Naproxen.
> 
> When I first moved here in 2010 I stayed with my Doctor at the old place (about 6 miles away) as I was (to quote him) "disgustingly healthy" and "intelligent and sensible" and he actually listened to what one said. However, he retired so I joined one of the two practices in the village where I now live. Here I am treated like a senile old biddy. Questions, however intelligent and to-the-point are treated as though you are trying to steal the Dr's job.
> 
> The British National Health Service is wonderful. No-one dies or suffers unnecessarily because they can't afford treatment but unfortunately some of the GPs and their minions need attacking with a cattle prod.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.



Easy does it on the nuproxen & anti inflamatories.  They are, as my kidney doctor said, they're poisin to the kidneys.  I only have 1 kidney.  When doc found out I was prescribed that he went on a frenzy. I was disappointed as it was the only thing that was working for me.   My nuphrololgist (kidney doctor) recommended taking OTC tumeric.  It didn't work as well but helped take the edge off.


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> We have a "free enterprise" healthcare system here, and it is actually not much different. GPs here are called PCPs (Primary Care Physicians). The are certainly not stupid, but they have very basic medical education...



This is not true. All physicians practicing in the United States must complete three to five years of residency training following four years of medical school. Without a residency, they have a medical degree but they cannot get a license to practice. Most PCPs have completed a three-year residency in either family medicine, internal medicine, pediatrics or geriatrics. 



caseydog said:


> ... but we have to go to them first, and have them refer us to specialists. Otherwise, the insurance company won't pay for the specialist.



This depends on the insurance plan you have, which is in part dependent on which state you live in. My current insurance doesn't require me to get a referral from my PCP, but I usually ask him for a recommendation. When I had intestinal surgery, I asked my GI doctor for a recommendation for a surgeon. Insurance paid for the surgery, no problem.


----------



## dragnlaw

caseydog said:


> ... we have to go to them first, and have them refer us to specialists. Otherwise, the insurance company won't pay for the specialist. I'm sure your system has it's share of stupid rules, too.
> 
> CD



We also cannot just "go" to a specialist.  We *must* have a referral from our GP.  Specialists will just put you on the end of a 3 to 6 year waiting list to see them without a referral. Even with it is often a 3 to 6 month wait for an appointment.  

Ontario has PCP's but they are nurses - not doctors - their training is one step up from a nurse and one step down from a GP.  They can write prescriptions (limited) and referrals.   Not being in Ontario I'm not sure exactly what their limitations are.

If you have seen the specialist before and are in their records as a patient, the wait list is again shortened (down to about one month).


----------



## Addie

I just finished my lunch that is delivered to me five days a week. 

Shepherd's Pie. Creamy mashed potatoes. it covered the the top of the container. Then it was placed under the broiler. So tasty. Most of the time I get a lunch that for me is not edible. I can't eat raw roughage like lettuce. Sure enough a nice little salad came with it. My tummy is satisfied with what I ate. 

Now with Pirate so sick, I have to figure out a way I can get those dishes done while standing on one leg.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> We also cannot just "go" to a specialist.  We *must* have a referral from our GP.  Specialists will just put you on the end of a 3 to 6 year waiting list to see them without a referral. Even with it is often a 3 to 6 month wait for an appointment.
> 
> Ontario has PCP's but they are nurses - not doctors - their training is one step up from a nurse and one step down from a GP.  They can write prescriptions (limited) and referrals.   Not being in Ontario I'm not sure exactly what their limitations are.
> 
> If you have seen the specialist before and are in their records as a patient, the wait list is again shortened (down to about one month).


Again, it's not necessarily required in the United States that you see your PCP before getting an appointment with a specialist. It depends on your insurance plan and to some degree on state laws. The waiting times will vary widely depending on the number and type of medical professionals in a given area. Places that have a medical school nearby usually have lots of specialists and waits aren't too bad. 

When I'm in the hospital, a partner physician or physician assistant from my GI  doctor's office visits me every day. When my sister had gallbladder surgery in her city, which has no medical school, a GI doctor only came to the hospital once a week. It was ridiculous. 

We have nurse practitioners who have additional training beyond registered nurses and can diagnose and prescribe meds, to an extent. They practice on their own, but they have to have access to a physician for consultation. I have a friend who is a retired nurse practitioner; she ran the student clinic at the university I attended. 

We also have physician assistants who practice under the supervision of a physician. Their training is typically a two-year master's degree; their undergrad degree can be practically anything. They can prescribe and treat, but typically you'll see them after a physician has already diagnosed you and created a treatment plan. The occupation of physician assistant was created after the Vietnam War because there were so many highly trained military medics who were not qualified to be doctors or nurses after they left the service.

I learned a lot from working at the local medical school for 14 years [emoji2]


----------



## Just Cooking

In my case, the difference is whether a plan is HMO or PPO.. I have had both in Cali and MO..


In the HMO plan, the PCP directs me to a specialist..


In the PPO plan, you find a specialist who works with your ins plan..


I am currently in an HMO so, my PCP recommends a specialist within our HMO plan..


Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> In my case, the difference is whether a plan is HMO or PPO.. I have had both in Cali and MO..
> 
> 
> In the HMO plan, the PCP directs me to a specialist..
> 
> 
> In the PPO plan, you find a specialist who works with your ins plan..
> 
> 
> I am currently in an HMO so, my PCP recommends a specialist within our HMO plan..
> 
> 
> Ross


That's what I meant when I said it depends on your plan.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> We also cannot just "go" to a specialist.  We *must* have a referral from our GP.  Specialists will just put you on the end of a 3 to 6 year waiting list to see them without a referral. Even with it is often a 3 to 6 month wait for an appointment.
> 
> Ontario has PCP's but they are nurses - not doctors - their training is one step up from a nurse and one step down from a GP.  They can write prescriptions (limited) and referrals.   Not being in Ontario I'm not sure exactly what their limitations are.
> 
> *If you have seen the specialist before and are in their records as a patient, the wait list is again shortened (down to about one month).*


That depends on the specialist. It's always at least 3 months for my ophthalmology appointments. I have been going to the same doctor at that same clinic for seven or eight years. OTOH, if it's urgent, they fit me in the same day, but it might be a different doctor.


----------



## taxlady

I think one of the reasons that referrals are often required for specialists is because that way you don't waste the specialist's time. Sometimes people don't know when it is appropriate to go to a specialist and sometimes they want to go to the wrong kind of specialist.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I think one of the reasons that referrals are often required for specialists is because that way you don't waste the specialist's time. Sometimes people don't know when it is appropriate to go to a specialist and sometimes they want to go to the wrong kind of specialist.


I agree.


----------



## Dawgluver

Looks like I won't be going anywhere today. The roofers are here, and I'm parked in by a bunch of workers' cars and haul-away equipment. We had significant hail damage last year, and I finally got around to getting it fixed. Got the best of the best, highly recommended and busy, he did two other houses on the road, and the neighbors are very happy with the work. The crew arrived shortly after 7 am, and should be finished by the end of the day. Beagle was very confused when I took her out this morning!

Edit: They're already done and cleaned up by 11!


----------



## simonbaker

Clenching my jaw through PT, better days ahead....


----------



## Mad Cook

Household fiddling about most of day - sorted laundry, drank tea, cleaned bathroom, drank tea, watched a bit of television, drank a lot of tea, went out to the bank and to buy petrol, came home, drank more tea.


Do you see a pattern here?


----------



## simonbaker

Mad Cook said:


> Household fiddling about most of day - sorted laundry, drank tea, cleaned bathroom, drank tea, watched a bit of television, drank a lot of tea, went out to the bank and to buy petrol, came home, drank more tea.
> 
> 
> Do you see a pattern here?




A good day for tea?  Hot or iced? What's your favorite flavor?
I


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Looks like I won't be going anywhere today. The roofers are here, and I'm parked in by a bunch of workers' cars and haul-away equipment. We had significant hail damage last year, and I finally got around to getting it fixed. Got the best of the best, highly recommended and busy, he did two other houses on the road, and the neighbors are very happy with the work. The crew arrived shortly after 7 am, and should be finished by the end of the day. Beagle was very confused when I took her out this morning!
> 
> Edit: *They're already done and cleaned up by 11!*




Excellent.  It was like that at Mom's when she had her roof done!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> We also have physician assistants who practice under the supervision of a physician. Their training is typically a two-year master's degree; their undergrad degree can be practically anything. They can prescribe and treat, but typically you'll see them after a physician has already diagnosed you and created a treatment plan. The occupation of physician assistant was created after the Vietnam War because there were so many highly trained military medics who were not qualified to be doctors or nurses after they left the service. [emoji2]



Poo is a PA.  He has three Master Degrees, all in medicine. He works in a hospital in Vermont that is owned by seven MD's. Each one has their own specialty. Poo is in charge of the ER, 24 hours a day. There are no other doctors practicing at this hospital. They only hire PA's and nurses.

This hospital receives all the skiing accidents during ski season. Many times in the winter, he is called in because a double compound fracture was brought in. Or some other serious injury has occurred. Poo stabilizers them, and has even had to do emergency surgery on more than one occasion. Then the helicopter takes them to Dartmouth Hospital in NH.    

Poo also wrote the whole program for the PA Program at Boston University. He was highly recommended by the Director of the PA program at Yale where he trained.    

So depending on where and what State you practice in, not all PA's are hanging onto the coattails of doctors.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> Poo is a PA.  He has three Master Degrees, all in medicine. He works in a hospital in Vermont that is owned by seven MD's. Each one has their own specialty. Poo is in charge of the ER, 24 hours a day. There are no other doctors practicing at this hospital. They only hire PA's and nurses.
> 
> This hospital receives all the skiing accidents during ski season. Many times in the winter, he is called in because a double compound fracture was brought in. Or some other serious injury has occurred. Poo stabilizers them, and has even had to do emergency surgery on more than one occasion. Then the helicopter takes them to Dartmouth Hospital in NH.
> 
> Poo also wrote the whole program for the PA Program at Boston University. He was highly recommended by the Director of the PA program at Yale where he trained.
> 
> So depending on where and what State you practice in, not all PA's are hanging onto the coattails of doctors.



You're mistaken. 



> The Vermont Statutes Online
> Title*26*:*Professions And Occupations
> Chapter*031*:*Physician Assistants.
> (Cite as: 26 V.S.A. § 1735a)
> 
> § 1735a. Supervision and scope of practice
> 
> (a) It is the obligation of each team of physician and physician assistant to ensure that the physician assistant's scope of practice is identified; that delegation of medical care is appropriate to the physician assistant's level of competence; that the supervision, monitoring, documentation, and access to the supervising physician is defined; and that a process for evaluation of the physician assistant's performance is established.
> 
> (b) The information required in subsection (a) of this section shall be included in a delegation agreement as required by the commissioner by rule. The delegation agreement shall be signed by both the physician assistant and the supervising physician or physicians, and a copy shall be kept on file at each of the physician assistant's practice sites and the original filed with the board.
> 
> (c) The physician assistant's scope of practice shall be limited to medical care which is delegated to the physician assistant by the supervising physician and performed with the supervision of the supervising physician. The medical care shall be within the supervising physician's scope of practice and shall be care which the supervising physician has determined that the physician assistant is qualified by education, training, and experience to provide.
> 
> (d) A physician assistant may prescribe, dispense, and administer drugs and medical devices to the extent delegated by a supervising physician. A physician assistant who is authorized by a supervising physician to prescribe controlled substances must register with the federal Drug Enforcement Administration.
> 
> (e) A supervising physician and physician assistant shall report to the board immediately upon an alteration or the termination of the delegation agreement. (Added 2011, No. 61, § 4, eff. June 2, 2011.)


https://legislature.vermont.gov/statutes/section/26/031/01735a


----------



## caseydog

Mad Cook said:


> Household fiddling about most of day - sorted laundry, drank tea, cleaned bathroom, drank tea, watched a bit of television, drank a lot of tea, went out to the bank and to buy petrol, came home, drank more tea.
> 
> 
> Do you see a pattern here?



What is missing from the pattern is several stops in the WC.  

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> What is missing from the pattern is several stops in the WC.
> 
> CD


I was thinking the same thing. Especially with tea, it has that effect.


----------



## caseydog

GotGarlic said:


> You're mistaken.
> 
> 
> https://legislature.vermont.gov/statutes/section/26/031/01735a



Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up, so I can sleep tonight. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mad Cook said:


> Household fiddling about most of day - sorted laundry, *drank tea*, cleaned bathroom, *drank tea*, watched a bit of television, *drank a lot of tea*, went out to the bank and to buy petrol, came home, *drank more tea*...


*sigh* That used to be my daily pattern. Then I managed to drink so much tea (and other liquids) that I reduced my blood sodium level enough to trigger a referral to a specialist. After three months of about 48 ounces liquid total (including that cup that might be in my bowl of soup...), I've got the sodium level back to normal. Bonus, I get to add 5-7 ounces liquid consumption daily! WooHoo!

BTW, I probably put down nearly 100 ounces between multiple cups of tea, about 12 ounces of coffee, and my nightly glass of wine - size determined by how the day went.


----------



## GotGarlic

caseydog said:


> Well, I'm glad we got that cleared up, so I can sleep tonight.
> 
> CD



I'm thrilled to be able to help you


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Nothing!*

After three days of go-go-go, I finally decided to do nothing. You must understand that I really do not know how to do nothing. After pulling the last four screens from the windows and washing a total of eight windows (in and out) on Thursday, along with running the dishwasher (and all of the putting-away after it's done), cooking supper, doing two loads of laundry on Thursday, I was going to do nothing on Friday. Except that on Friday I did another couple loads of laundry, including the sheets from the bed that I stripped and re-set, cleaned the sun room, and reorganized some things in the basement, along with making a full, lots of sides meal. Saturday comes along as my "now I take a break" day...and I didn't. Along with a bit more cleaning (and another load of laundry - it all seems to need to be washed at once  ), I and my bread machine baked bread. Supper was easy, though.

Today, nothing. Football all day long, CBS shows all night tonight. So nice to veg!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm nursing a headache, trying to chase it away by listening to Vivaldi's Concerto for 2 Trumpets, one of my very favorite classical pieces. So hummable.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbaZOau_Q6A


Now that it's over (and my headache isn't), I think I'll nurse a small amount of an adult beverage and do a little reading.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm nursing a headache, trying to chase it away by listening to Vivaldi's Concerto for 2 Trumpets, one of my very favorite classical pieces. So hummable.
> 
> Now that it's over (and my headache isn't), I think I'll nurse a small amount of an adult beverage and do a little reading.



Trumpets are probably not great for headaches. Adult beverages probably don't cure headaches either (often cause them), but if you drink enough of them, you won't care. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

I've spent the day killing bees and/or vacuuming dead bees. The beekeeper came, found where the bees were setting up their honeycomb, and they should all be dead, by now. But, there are still a bunch of bees in the attic, and some that make their way into the living quarters of the house. I tossed three bug bombs up into the attic like hand grenades. Hopefully that will finish off the ones that aren't already dead. 

The important thing is, by finding the developing honeycomb and treating it, the queen should be dead, which means the rest of the bees will die. 

What a day.  

D


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm nursing a headache, trying to chase it away by listening to Vivaldi's Concerto for 2 Trumpets, one of my very favorite classical pieces. So hummable.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YbaZOau_Q6A
> 
> 
> Now that it's over (and my headache isn't), I think I'll nurse a small amount of an adult beverage and do a little reading.



I very rarely get a headache. It has been a few years since my last one. I don't even have an aspirin in the house in the event I may get one some day.


----------



## buckytom

I'm watching the worst cooking show I think I've ever seen. 

Like my life isn;t stressfull enough, my office has been fitted with 10, 75" TV monitors covering almost every inch of the upper wall space.

We are supposed to monitor various network outputs and critical system pages on them. One is set for some as yet unused streaming channel called Popsugar, with a cooking show hosted by Brandi Milloy.


I am dumbfounded. I seriously hope that this isn't the future of cooking shows for the younger generations. 

I just watched her segment on how to make cross slits in a hot dog before boiling it, then how to put it in a bun with toppings like onions and sauerkraut!

I am worried my son will meet someone like this.




Cross slits?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I'm watching the worst cooking show I think I've ever seen.
> 
> Like my life isn;t stressfull enough, my office has been fitted with 10, 75" TV monitors covering almost every inch of the upper wall space.
> 
> We are supposed to monitor various network outputs and critical system pages on them. One is set for some as yet unused streaming channel called Popsugar, with a cooking show hosted by Brandi Milloy.
> 
> 
> I am dumbfounded. I seriously hope that this isn't the future of cooking shows for the younger generations.
> 
> I just watched her segment on how to make cross slits in a hot dog before boiling it, then how to put it in a bun with toppings like onions and sauerkraut!
> 
> I am worried my son will meet someone like this.
> 
> Cross slits?



Well, you could be watching FOXnews on 10 75-inch screens. Actually, my mom would do that for free. 

As for getting paid for bad videos, how is Popsugar different than YouTube? 

CD


----------



## buckytom

You really need to come here to see what this is like.

A Clockwork Orange is child's play compared to this.

And thankfully, Beto lost...


----------



## simonbaker

3 weeks post op right knee replacement surgery.  Today is the 2nd time I've driven.  Just got home from the gym just did 4 light upper body weight machines & rode the nustep for an hour


----------



## Andy M.

Prepped and processed my first turkey. Bought a cheap 14 pound turkey ($0.69/Lb), cut it up/deboned it and saved the boneless breasts and thighs for future meals. Then I roasted the remaining parts and bones for turkey stock. Made the stock yesterday, froze it in quart ziplocks for Thanksgiving dinner and maybe a pot or two of soup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> 3 weeks post op right knee replacement surgery.  Today is the 2nd time I've driven.  Just got home from the gym just did 4 light upper body weight machines & rode the nustep for an hour


Wow, simonbaker, that sounds great! Are you a quick healer, or is that a normal recovery time for knee replacements these days? No matter what, wishing you a continued good recovery.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Prepped and processed my first turkey. Bought a cheap 14 pound turkey ($0.69/Lb), cut it up/deboned it and saved the boneless breasts and thighs for future meals. Then I roasted the remaining parts and bones for turkey stock. Made the stock yesterday, froze it in quart ziplocks for Thanksgiving dinner and maybe a pot or two of soup.


 
I do that too Andy, but on a little bit of a smaller scale.  There never seems to be enough gravy for leftovers from one turkey, so I buy a couple of wings or legs ahead of time, roast and simmer for stock for extra make-ahead gravy. The gravy freezes very well until Tday. I'm going to the store tomorrow, hopefully I'll find a turkey neck as well to throw into the mix.


----------



## Cheryl J

simonbaker said:


> 3 weeks post op right knee replacement surgery. Today is the 2nd time I've driven. Just got home from the gym just did 4 light upper body weight machines & rode the nustep for an hour


 
Best wishes for a complete recovery very soon, simonbaker!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

simonbaker said:


> 3 weeks post op right knee replacement surgery.  Today is the 2nd time I've driven.  Just got home from the gym just did 4 light upper body weight machines & rode the nustep for an hour




Great job!  You are coming along, your Ortho will be pleased!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Prepped and processed my first turkey. Bought a cheap 14 pound turkey ($0.69/Lb), cut it up/deboned it and saved the boneless breasts and thighs for future meals. Then I roasted the remaining parts and bones for turkey stock. Made the stock yesterday, froze it in quart ziplocks for Thanksgiving dinner and maybe a pot or two of soup.




I need to check for turkey parts next time I shop.


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> I do that too Andy, but on a little bit of a smaller scale.  There never seems to be enough gravy for leftovers from one turkey, so I buy a couple of wings or legs ahead of time, roast and simmer for stock for extra make-ahead gravy. The gravy freezes very well until Tday. I'm going to the store tomorrow, hopefully I'll find a turkey neck as well to throw into the mix.



Cheryl, a styrofoam tray of turkey parts is so expensive at or supermarket. Two trays of parts cost as much as a whole turkey on sale. Plus I get three future meals of turkey in the deal.


----------



## Dawgluver

simonbaker said:


> 3 weeks post op right knee replacement surgery.  Today is the 2nd time I've driven.  Just got home from the gym just did 4 light upper body weight machines & rode the nustep for an hour



Good job, SB! A couple friends here recently had the surgery too, and they swear it's key to faithfully do their physical therapy.

Just got home from 12 days in Mexico on my beloved island. Weather, water, food and people were wonderful. Then I came back here to snow and cold late last night. Picked up Beagle this morning from the boarder and couldn't figure out why it was so cold in the car. She had put the window down from the back seat to sniff the breeze.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Good job, SB! A couple friends here recently had the surgery too, and they swear it's key to faithfully do their physical therapy.
> 
> Just got home from 12 days in Mexico on my beloved island. Weather, water, food and people were wonderful. Then I came back here to snow and cold late last night. Picked up Beagle this morning from the boarder and couldn't figure out why it was so cold in the car. She had put the window down from the back seat to sniff the breeze.


Smart dog. Maybe too smart.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...Picked up Beagle this morning from the boarder and couldn't figure out why it was so cold in the car. She had put the window down from the back seat to sniff the breeze.


 Oh, that is hilarious, *Dawg*!  It sounds like it's time to engage the window lock switch on the driver door armrest.


----------



## JustJoel

I nearly had a heart attack! Our terrier, Max, somehow escaped from the back patio! We can’t figure out how he got out. Some kind woman found him running on a major street and called the phone number on his rabies tag, the vet that vaccinated him, and they called us. Mark and I are still both shaking. Bless the powers that be that he was found before he got run over!


----------



## simonbaker

JustJoel said:


> I nearly had a heart attack! Our terrier, Max, somehow escaped from the back patio! We can’t figure out how he got out. Some kind woman found him running on a major street and called the phone number on his rabies tag, the vet that vaccinated him, and they called us. Mark and I are still both shaking. Bless the powers that be that he was found before he got run over!


How scary!  Dogs are members of the family, glad to hear that you were so fortunate.


----------



## simonbaker

I appreciate your positive feedback about my knee!  

Hope to get back to work by the end of the month.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I appreciate your positive feedback about my knee!
> 
> Hope to get back to work by the end of the month.



Since you gave up the place you both owned a while back, what have you been doing for employment since?


Thought you might like to know. The City of Salem has finally realized what a boon to tourism Halloween is for the city. They have finally begun to plan and provide funds for the celebration each year. Your daughter would *love* it now. Try to plan your next vacation around Halloween one of these years before your daughter gets to old.


----------



## Cheryl J

Andy M. said:


> Cheryl, a styrofoam tray of turkey parts is so expensive at or supermarket. Two trays of parts cost as much as a whole turkey on sale. Plus I get three future meals of turkey in the deal.


 
Andy, the issue is more about storage space in the freezer rather than cost.  If I had the room I would surely do what you do and buy another small turkey for parts.  

If I remember correctly, this time last year I was able to grab a few turkey wings and a neck for around $7. Not too bad for a good amount of gravy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh, that is hilarious, *Dawg*!  It sounds like it's time to engage the window lock switch on the driver door armrest.


 
I wasn't sure I read that right, that Beagle can operate the windows.  That is SO funny!


----------



## Cheryl J

JustJoel said:


> I nearly had a heart attack! Our terrier, Max, somehow escaped from the back patio! We can’t figure out how he got out. Some kind woman found him running on a major street and called the phone number on his rabies tag, the vet that vaccinated him, and they called us. Mark and I are still both shaking. Bless the powers that be that he was found before he got run over!


 
Joel...so glad you found Max, thanks to the help of the kind lady!  Just goes to show, it's so helpful to ID pets, just in case.


----------



## taxlady

Joel, wow! That would have been scary and nerve-racking. Did you know the dog was gone before you got the call? I'm so glad to read that nothing untoward happened to your fur friend.


----------



## caseydog

Cheryl J said:


> Joel...so glad you found Max, thanks to the help of the kind lady!  Just goes to show, it's so helpful to ID pets, just in case.



Psycho-poodle is tagged, but also chipped. If his collar get's lost, any Vet can scan him. Something to consider. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> Psycho-poodle is tagged, but also chipped. If his collar get's lost, any Vet can scan him. Something to consider.
> 
> CD


It's good idea, getting your fur friends chipped, even for indoor cats.


----------



## JustJoel

taxlady said:


> Joel, wow! That would have been scary and nerve-racking. Did you know the dog was gone before you got the call? I'm so glad to read that nothing untoward happened to your fur friend.


Yes. Mark went to let both pups in from their bathroom break, and Bugsy was the only one there. The call from the vet came while I was starting the car to go look for Max. We still have no idea how Max got out.

Both of our dogs are chipped as well as tagged. But neither has any street sense.


----------



## Rascal

This is s true story, a friend of ours was house sitting a house and cat and dog, they took the dog for a run at a dog park. This was the first day sitting while his friends were in Fiji. He assumed the dog would run into the park. But it ran the other way and got hit by a truck and killed. Dilemma!!! He rang another friend and consulted with him.
They decided they didn't want to ruin friends holiday so decided to wrap dog up and freeze it.
Don't know if I would have done that?? It was part of the family though. Havnt heard how it panned out yet.

Russ


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Since you gave up the place you both owned a while back, what have you been doing for employment since?
> 
> 
> Thought you might like to know. The City of Salem has finally realized what a boon to tourism Halloween is for the city. They have finally begun to plan and provide funds for the celebration each year. Your daughter would *love* it now. Try to plan your next vacation around Halloween one of these years before your daughter gets to old.



I work for a higher end retirement community, in the kitchen,. It's been a real change from having our own place,.  There are specialty caterings & a small cafe where I am able to get creative sometimes.  It was tough going at first but I'm starting to settle in.

Our daughter would absolutely love to go there, especially on Halloween.  One of her favorite holidays.  She's a sophomore in college now, smart as a whip & involved in everything.  She's about 3 hours north of us.

Hope all is well with your son & daughter.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> 3 weeks post op right knee replacement surgery.  Today is the 2nd time I've driven.  Just got home from the gym just did 4 light upper body weight machines & rode the nustep for an hour



Sounds like you are on the right track. Looking forward to seeing you win *The Boston Marathon!*


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> I work for a higher end retirement community, in the kitchen,. It's been a real change from having our own place,.  There are specialty caterings & a small cafe where I am able to get creative sometimes.  It was tough going at first but I'm starting to settle in.
> 
> Our daughter would absolutely love to go there, especially on Halloween.  One of her favorite holidays.  She's a sophomore in college now, smart as a whip & involved in everything.  She's about 3 hours north of us.
> 
> Hope all is well with your son & daughter.



Gosh, I remember when you posted about having her 14th birthday party. 

Next weekend, my daughter will be coming over to spend the afternoon with me while we watch _Mama Mia, Here We Go Again_. In the meantime, I will have to plan on making some snacks other than popcorn. 
Later today she is bringing me over a seafood delight. Haddock, clams, scallops, and shrimp cooked in a Marinara Sauce over Angel Hair pasta. A mini version of _The Seven Fishes of Christmas_. An Italian custom. 

I am trying my hardest to learn to live with one leg. I am sure there is a secret to learning how to balance on one leg.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting in the kitchen playing on the computer, watching college football...and watching another loaf of bread in my toaster oven. Once it's done, I'll get even lazier and sprawl on my chair and watch games in the living room with Himself.


----------



## buckytom

DO NOT GO TO SALEM, Mass. for Halloween! EVER!

We've done that a few times over the years. The days leading up to the 30th were great. Fascinating historical sites to visit (I have a "bootleg" video of the inside on the House of 7 Gables. You're not supposed to make recordings inside).

But starting on the 30th of October, it turns into a madhouse of drunken, entitled, and spoiled college kids. It's pretty sad.

I would imagine most of the funds dedicated to the town for the holiday are for the police.


----------



## JustJoel

Addie,
If I’m prying too much, please let me know, and I’ll shut my trap! I think you’re coping heroically! You’d think I could give you some advice about balancing on one leg; that’s about what I did as a dancer for 25 years. But dancing is balancing on one leg for a short time then switching to other. You don’t have that option.

Have you spoken with your physicians and insurance company about a prosthetic?


----------



## Rascal

JustJoel said:


> Addie,
> If I’m prying too much, please let me know, and I’ll shut my trap! I think you’re coping heroically! You’d think I could give you some advice about balancing on one leg; that’s about what I did as a dancer for 25 years. But dancing is balancing on one leg for a short time then switching to other. You don’t have that option.
> 
> Have you spoken with your phybsicians and insurance company about a prosthetic?



You were a dancer? My wife's besty has a son who is currently dancing for the Houston ballet company. He went to the Juilliard school first, quite an achievement for a lil Ol kiwi boy.



Russ


----------



## Addie

JustJoel said:


> Addie,
> If I’m prying too much, please let me know, and I’ll shut my trap! I think you’re coping heroically! You’d think I could give you some advice about balancing on one leg; that’s about what I did as a dancer for 25 years. But dancing is balancing on one leg for a short time then switching to other. You don’t have that option.
> 
> Have you spoken with your physicians and insurance company about a prosthetic?



Yes I have. Just a few days ago. I also talked with the two people who lost both of their legs during the Boston Marathon Bombing. Learning to use prosthetic can be very painful. I will be 80 y.o. in a few months. Am I willing to go through all that pain? I don't think so. First off, I only weigh 75 pounds presently. And I think I am at the weight I am going to stay at. Not by choice though. I simply do not have the physical strength to go through all that training. I now also tire very easily. Just having to go in town to the hospital to keep a medical appointment requires a day of full rest the next day. So now the rule is "Only one appointment per day and only one every other day." Winthrop has been very good about that rule. Only because when they break that rule, they find me still in bed sleeping instead of being up and dressed. 

One day I accused them of trying to kill me off so they wouldn't have to put up with all my ailments. My care is rather expensive. That brought them up short.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty much nothing, and enjoying every sip bit of it. Yes, I am drinking wine, but right now it's an alcohol rubdown from the inside. I baked two loaves of bread in two days; today's loaf will be going to the neighbors across the street tomorrow, along with a half pint of apple butter from the two pints total made the other day. I also baked a small blackberry and peach pie tonight, made a real supper, did two loads of laundry, and did a bit of cleaning in the living room. I'm bushed. I'd make tomorrow an "All About Me" day, but we have errands to run. Himself can do the driving and I'll relax.


----------



## Dawgluver

Getting ready to knit a new dog. I washed Beagle's blanket, and now I have more than enough fur in the washer, dryer, lint trap, as well as all the usual places.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chopping veggies for a freezer dinner for my FIL and still wondering where the strings people like to peel are...


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Chopping veggies for a freezer dinner for my FIL and still wondering where the strings people like to peel are... View attachment 32320


Do I detect a smirk??  


I just chopped mine for 2 separate dishes and...  strings..  





Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Do I detect a smirk??
> 
> 
> I just chopped mine for 2 separate dishes and...  strings..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross


Maybe it has to do with one's technique


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Chopping veggies for a freezer dinner for my FIL and still wondering where the strings people like to peel are... View attachment 32320


I am pretty sure that the little dots around the convex edges of those pieces are the ends of the strings. You just cut them short when chopping the celery.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I am pretty sure that the little dots around the convex edges of those pieces are the ends of the strings. You just cut them short when chopping the celery.


 Bingo!!!  
Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I am pretty sure that the little dots around the convex edges of those pieces are the ends of the strings. You just cut them short when chopping the celery.


Well yeah. Like London broil or skirt steak. Do people really cut off and discard that much of the celery? I mean, there's only about a third of the stalk left if you cut off that much  

I'm gobsmacked [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Bingo!!!  [emoji2]
> Ross


Let me see what yours looks like after chopping.


----------



## Andy M.

Lull between tasks. Watching Jeopardy. Made a chocolate cake and an apple pie today. getting ready to brine the turkey. Gotta hit the floor running tomorrow morning.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Well yeah. Like London broil or skirt steak. Do people really cut off and discard that much of the celery? I mean, there's only about a third of the stalk left if you cut off that much
> 
> I'm gobsmacked [emoji38]


That's why people tear them out. But, i can't be bothered. Even tearing them out seems to waste a lot of celery. It's never been a problem. Maybe, I'll give it another try for crudités some time.


----------



## Just Cooking

GotGarlic said:


> Let me see what yours looks like after chopping.


 I'll show you mine if you show me yours... 
Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours...
> Ross


I showed you mine already [emoji38] Scroll up!


----------



## Cheryl J

Just got the kitchen cleaned up, leftovers portioned out and tupperware'd  to take to my brother tomorrow morning, and watching The Wizard of Oz for the millionth time.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cheryl J said:


> Just got the kitchen cleaned up, leftovers portioned out and tupperware'd  to take to my brother tomorrow morning,* and watching The Wizard of Oz for the millionth time. *



which version?  I sorta like both of them.

I've always been a firm believer in NO DECORATIONS BEFORE DEC 1st!
Now here I am, trying to put up all the decorations before the 9th.  Being slow about it but now think I'm being *too* slow.  

9th = Gingerbread House Building Weekend.  which basically turns into Christmas Day for me -  Won't see everyone together again til mid-Feb. or Easter.

Still have to do 15 (maybe 17, lost count) houses.
Heading to Bulk Barn today to buy candy.


----------



## Katie H

Still creating/designing and sewing doll goodies.  Have made some beach chairs and other "furniture" items that were a blast to make.   Also started my own Facebook page, _Swan Road Designs_, to promote and sell the items.



Look at some pictures below.


----------



## Addie

Those are beautiful. A talent I do not have.

Right now I am trying to remember what day it is. I thought it was already Monday, and was getting my clothing together for my dental appointment. I think I need a nap. 

Is it me or does November seem to be a very long month this year?


----------



## caseydog

I am working in Colorado and Wyoming for a couple of days. I went to Cheyenne WY today, and on the way back to CO, I realized that it was my first time in Wyoming -- one of the few states I had never been to. 

I've heard great things about Cheyenne, but those things must apply to parts of Cheyenne I did NOT visit today. What I saw was a lot of mobile homes, barely paved or unpaved roads, and not much else. 

I did see some bison driving up I-25. Not really close, though. WooHoo!

Lots of tumbleweeds. And, did I mention mobile homes? Not pretty ones. I did see some "weathered" mobile homes with expensive trucks parked outside, but we have lots of that in Texas, too. When your truck payment is more than your house payment, you may have your priorities just a little messed up. 

So, I can check another state off my list, but can't say I enjoyed it. I only had about four hours in Wyoming, and I'm pretty sure I didn't see the best of it -- at least I hope not. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

caseydog said:


> I am working in Colorado and Wyoming for a couple of days. I went to Cheyenne WY today, and on the way back to CO, I realized that it was my first time in Wyoming -- one of the few states I had never been to.
> 
> I've heard great things about Cheyenne, but those things must apply to parts of Cheyenne I did NOT visit today. What I saw was a lot of mobile homes, barely paved or unpaved roads, and not much else.
> 
> I did see some bison driving up I-25. Not really close, though. WooHoo!
> 
> Lots of tumbleweeds. And, did I mention mobile homes? Not pretty ones. I did see some "weathered" mobile homes with expensive trucks parked outside, but we have lots of that in Texas, too. When your truck payment is more than your house payment, you may have your priorities just a little messed up.
> 
> So, I can check another state off my list, but can't say I enjoyed it. I only had about four hours in Wyoming, and I'm pretty sure I didn't see the best of it -- at least I hope not.
> 
> CD




By staying in Cheyenne, you missed ALL of Wyoming. Sounds like all you did see was south Cheyenne.  It's much nicer north of the Union Pacific rail yards. 

My Grandfather was the contractor who first put the gold leaf on the Capitol Dome. My other Grandfather was the driving force to put in the irrigation canals in Goshen County. Almost ancient history.

The drive to Laramie on I-80 is very beautiful and then there are the Tetons, Yellowstone, Devil's Tower. Lots of beautiful country to see while driving to the next town or tourist trap.

I hope you are able to come back and see more of our wonderful state.


----------



## Kayelle

I'd like to visit *Cheyenne* WY. someday. I adore the name of my sweet just turned 5 yr old grand daughter.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I'd like to visit *Cheyenne* WY. someday. I adore the name of my sweet just turned 5 yr old grand daughter.



If you go to Cheyenne, I can tell you where *NOT* to go. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

dragnlaw said:


> *which version? I sorta like both of them.*
> 
> I've always been a firm believer in NO DECORATIONS BEFORE DEC 1st!
> Now here I am, trying to put up all the decorations before the 9th. Being slow about it but now think I'm being *too* slow.
> 
> 9th = Gingerbread House Building Weekend. which basically turns into Christmas Day for me - Won't see everyone together again til mid-Feb. or Easter.
> 
> Still have to do 15 (maybe 17, lost count) houses.
> Heading to Bulk Barn today to buy candy.


 
Sorry dragn, just saw this!  As far as which version of the Wizard of Oz, I'm referring to *the original with Judy Garland.*   Love that movie and it's kind of a tradition. 

I can relate to your Gingerbread House Building!  My daughter does that for her many nieces and nephews every year.  She uses graham crackers in place of the gingerbread, since there are SO many littles.... Each one has a plate of graham crackers, a bowl of frosting, and little cups of candies to decorate their houses.  Lots of fun.


----------



## Cheryl J

Katie H said:


> Still creating/designing and sewing doll goodies. Have made some beach chairs and other "furniture" items that were a blast to make. Also started my own Facebook page, _Swan Road Designs_, to promote and sell the items.
> 
> 
> 
> Look at some pictures below.


 
Very cute, Katie.   I looked at your FB page - well done!  I can imagine that they'll sell quickly.


----------



## JustJoel

*Cheryl J*, in answer to *DragnLaw’s* question:


> Sorry dragn, just saw this! As far as which version of the Wizard of Oz, I'm referring to the original with Judy Garland.  Love that movie and it's kind of a tradition.



I thought that the Judy Garland version was the only version! I don’t count _The Wiz_ as a “version” of _The Wizard of Oz_, maybe an adaptation (I thought it was dreadful, btw. The film version, not the stage version).


----------



## Cheryl J

JustJoel said:


> *Cheryl J*, in answer to *DragnLaw’s* question:
> 
> 
> I thought that the Judy Garland version was *the only version*! I don’t count _The Wiz_ as a “version” of _The Wizard of Oz_, maybe an adaptation (I thought it was dreadful, btw. The film version, not the stage version).


 
Same here, Joel.  Then there's the fairly recent "Wicked" stage version, although I don't think it's been made into a film.  My daughter went to see Wicked and enjoyed it, but for me it's the original or nothing.  LOL


----------



## JustJoel

Cheryl J said:


> Same here, Joel.  Then there's the fairly recent "Wicked" stage version, although I don't think it's been made into a film.  My daughter went to see Wicked and enjoyed it, but for me it's the original or nothing.  LOL


I haven’t gotten to see _Wicked_ yet. I’m sure it will still be being performed for a few more years, at least. I did read the book, which is excellent. Any way, it’s definitely not _The Wizard of Oz_, more like a prequel.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's time for me to read my mystery book and drink some wine. I earned it.  Busy, busy day again. Swapped out some regular dishes for the Christmas ones. Ran the dishwaher. Sorted through some Christmas decorations. And did laundry - three loads. I hate winter clothes. During the summer, I can wash 16 t-shirts in one load easily. Bulky winter clothes cut the number of pieces in half. Wish we could go nekkid.   Brrrr.....


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> It's time for me to read my mystery book and drink some wine. I earned it.  Busy, busy day again. Swapped out some regular dishes for the Christmas ones. Ran the dishwaher. Sorted through some Christmas decorations. And did laundry - three loads. *I hate winter clothes. During the summer, I can wash 16 t-shirts in one load easily. Bulky winter clothes cut the number of pieces in half. Wish we could go nekkid.*   Brrrr.....




 Hello, Dolly.  Like you, I really, really don't like cold weather laundry.  Shirts with sleeves, pants with long legs, socks, etc.  Crud bunnies, so much more bulk for the laundry,  Hate it, hate it, hate it!


Never mind!  It is what it is, but I don't have to like it


----------



## Rascal

Picking strawberries and  peas ATM. Love summer.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> ...Like you, I really, really don't like cold weather laundry.  Shirts with sleeves, pants with long legs, socks, etc...


And they all come out of my front load machine tangled into one big mess. 

On the other hand, we should probably be thankful that we have winter clothes to keep us warm. I suppose there are people in climates like ours that are grateful for T-shirts so they have something to wear.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, CG.  There's a group here who has been collecting clothes for those who are homeless or in need due to the CA fires.  I've got 2 boxes ready to take to the church, hopefully someone can use them.  

Now I'm going through Tyler's play room, since I'm on a roll... I have to keep toys and books he's outgrown since I have 2 other younger grands who visit, but there are things with pieces missing or need to be tossed for whatever reason. Been busy. Dusting and vacuuming the guest room is next.

Taking a lunch break now - a bowl of navy bean soup and some toasted garlic bread.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The cleaning bug is a busy bug today, *Cheryl*. Looks like he bit me here on the east coast. I've been cleaning our walk-in closet before Himself and his back feel like moving his telescope back to its parking place. I still have to finish my half of the closet, but at least I've made progress. Moving stuff, cleaning baseboards...it's like cleaning another room! In fact, the first time Goober visited here from college, he was a freshman sharing a dorm room. His reaction when getting the "house tour"? "Your closet is as big as my half of the dorm room!" He was right - it was close.  I helped him move in.


----------



## Dawgluver

Must have had a bit of the cleaning bug here in mid-America too. I took a bunch of stuff (toothpastes and brushes, shampoos, shaving kits, towels, etc.) to our local community action center. They need stuff for their homeless shelter and for the housing for victims of domestic violence. I'll keep digging up more things to donate.


----------



## Rascal

I don't do cleaning, I do all the cooking. Wife's happy with that. Don't get me wrong about cleaning, when my wife moved in together with a newborn many years ago.  To get ahead I worked 2 jobs.  8 to 5 daily and 6 til 11 at night cleaning office buildings, they have lots of toilets in them. I've done my bit,lol.

Russ


----------



## Cheryl J

Pulling on my sweatshirt and heading outside to view the rocket launch from Vandenberg AFB.


----------



## Cheryl J

Scrubbed.  No launch.


----------



## roadfix

Yep, scrubbed again.   I sat out in the patio for nothing.  At least it wasn’t cold out.   Got back inside and finished dinner.


----------



## Cheryl J

it was cold here sitting on the patio. My nose was so cold I thought it was going to freeze and fall off.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here at 6:30 a.m. wondering why I have been up since four in the morning. Although I did get some small chores done very quietly. Pirate was sleeping.


----------



## buckytom

Yay. I'm on the last 9 or so hours of a 125 hour stint at work in 9 days that had included (on my off-hours) a surprise birthday party for my eldest sis, a wedding, and a team dinner.

I'm going to put my underwear on the outside of my pants tomorrow morning, and tie a towel around my neck before I walk in the door at home.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Yay. I'm on the last 9 or so hours of a 125 hour stint at work in 9 days that had included (on my off-hours) a surprise birthday party for my eldest sis, a wedding, and a team dinner.
> 
> I'm going to put my underwear on the outside of my pants tomorrow morning, and tie a towel around my neck before I walk in the door at home.



I know the feeling. I am on city number 8, and state number 6 in the last 8 days. 

CD


----------



## Addie

The two of you sound like you have some great plans afoot. Wish I could join you.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> The two of you sound like you have some great plans afoot. Wish I could join you.



Oh, no you don't. I promise. Even when I go someplace great, I am only there for a day or two at the most, and spend it all working. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> I know the feeling. I am on city number 8, and state number 6 in the last 8 days.
> 
> CD



I'm a mere automaton. THAT's crazy.




Addie said:


> The two of you sound like you have some great plans afoot. Wish I could join you.



We will have to have a get-together at your place someday, Addie.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I'm a mere automaton. THAT's crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will have to have a get-together at your place someday, Addie.



Gladly. Then you can watch me play Mrs. Brer Rabbit as I hop around the house. And you can join my kids with remarks like, "Hey Ma, make like a Flamingo. Stand on one leg while you eat. Or, Can I call you I Lean? Are you a Weeble? Cause you wobble when you stand up."


----------



## buckytom

LOLOL!!!

I think we are related. Teasing each other in our weaknesses makes us stronger; makes us one.


----------



## taxlady

I just placed an online grocery order. I ordered from a different supermarket, because I wanted clam juice and my regular store doesn't carry it. Argh! I though the website at my regular store was badly designed. I am flabbergasted by how much worse this other store's website is. Tomorrow I find out how well they did.


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> Oh, no you don't. I promise. Even when I go someplace great, I am only there for a day or two at the most, and spend it all working.
> 
> CD


That brings back memories of years flying from state to state working conventions.. So many great cities with no time to enjoy what they offered.. 

Airport, hotel, convention hall, restaurant/bar, back to airport..


Ross


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just placed an online grocery order. I ordered from a different supermarket, because I wanted clam juice and my regular store doesn't carry it. Argh! I though the website at my regular store was badly designed. I am flabbergasted by how much worse this other store's website is. Tomorrow I find out how well they did.



That's too bad. My grocery store offers us at least three different views. I usually start with the full page by  page of the flyer. And then it is by department. Etc. I have been thinking of speaking to the manager and see if they can possibly list the sale items by aisle. 

When you consider we have 36 checkout lanes, it is a huge store. There are three aisles I don't go into. The international aisle except for soy sauce, the hot foods kitchen (hot coffee, sandwiches, etc.) and the fresh bakery. I usually have to wait for the bread to be baked. One time the girl handed me the loaf right out of the oven. I got a small burn on my hand from that one. 

I have a map of the store and where items are located. But it doesn't show every item I am usually interested in. And if an item is on sale, it is usually at an endcap.


----------



## Andy M.

At one o'clock this morning, bedtime, I put a rubbed Boston butt into the oven. It's still going strong and there's a nice aroma permeating the house. Sometime this afternoon, I'll pull it out and pull it apart.


----------



## caseydog

Addie said:


> Gladly. Then you can watch me play Mrs. Brer Rabbit as I hop around the house. And you can join my kids with remarks like, "Hey Ma, make like a Flamingo. Stand on one leg while you eat. Or, Can I call you I Lean? Are you a Weeble? Cause you wobble when you stand up."



If my business travels take me to Boston for long enough to do more than work, I will definitely come to visit you. We can eat, drink and be merry while sharing medical jokes. 

CD


----------



## Katie H

Hmmmmm?  What am I doing?  Been having the best time creating doll clothes.


Let's get happy!


I've been spending today making some sweet "Candy Striper" outfits.  Havin' so much fun.


----------



## caseydog

I am stuck in San Diego for another night. At least my hotel is downtown, and surrounded by good restaurants. 

CD


----------



## Rascal

So much for summer here. Been raining for 2 days, but I'm off to the pub in an hour or so. Pick up a mate and drink and bet on the horses and dogs.lol. Cruisey arvo.

Russ


----------



## buckytom

I've been searching or a cured/smoked leg of reindeer to surprise my mom or Christmas. They are sold on on a stand for slicing like an Iberico ham.

I found fiskeboller, but no luck on Rudolph so far.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> I've been searching or a cured/smoked leg of reindeer to surprise my mom or Christmas. They are sold on on a stand for slicing like an Iberico ham.
> 
> I found fiskeboller, but no luck on Rudolph so far.


If you were in Canada, I could set you up with a supplier I know. He runs a company called "Canadian Reindeer". He's part Inuit and part Saami. He's in Inuvik, Northwest Territories, Canada.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> I've been searching or a cured/smoked leg of reindeer to surprise my mom or Christmas. They are sold on on a stand for slicing like an Iberico ham.
> 
> I found fiskeboller, but no luck on Rudolph so far.



If you are not picky on your breed of deer, just go for a very fast drive through the country in a truck you don't have a fond attachment to. Nothing like roadkill for the holidays. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> If you were in Canada, I could set you up with a supplier I know. He runs a company called "Canadian Reindeer". He's part Inuit and part Saami. He's in Inuvik, Northwest Territories, Canada.




Thanks, Taxy. I will look him up, see if shipping is possible. The boneless reindeer I've found that ships from Norway or Swefen to the US is pretty expensive. Around $75 per pound before shipping and tax.


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Taxy. I will look him up, see if shipping is possible. The boneless reindeer I've found that ships from Norway or Swefen to the US is pretty expensive. Around $75 per pound before shipping and tax.


I think there are some suppliers in Alaska. If you can get it from the US, it would be a lot easier. But, if you can't find an Alaskan supplier, Canadian Reindeer has a Facebook page.


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> If you are not picky on your breed of deer, just go for a very fast drive through the country in a truck you don't have a fond attachment to. Nothing like roadkill for the holidays.
> 
> CD



I've hit 2 Whitetails in the past year. The first one just bent the brush guard on my pickup.

The second one totalled my Acura.

You know ypu live in an area full of hunters when a lot of roadkill deer is missing its hind quarters and antlers.


----------



## roadfix

Pouring concrete into large, dug out dirt 'molds' in the ground to create fake landscape boulders...

I've been redressing my old, outgrown, curbside cactus garden out front with large boulders in the mix.    Still a ways to go but it's getting there....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Pouring concrete into large, dug out dirt 'molds' in the ground to create fake landscape boulders...
> 
> I've been redressing my old, outgrown, curbside cactus garden out front with large boulders in the mix.    Still a ways to go but it's getting there....




I have the beginnings of a rock garden in my driveway, at least I can't slide or drive into the garage door.


These are rocks Dad picked up in his travels around the Western States.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have the beginnings of a rock garden in my driveway, at least I can't slide or drive into the garage door.
> 
> 
> These are rocks Dad picked up in his travels around the Western States.



I have some rocks. But they are all in my head.


----------



## roadfix

Even with a mixture of peat moss into the concrete to lighten the weight of the boulders they still weigh a ton.    I've been using various concrete dyes to create that earthen look.

Here's an early stage of one curbside area with a few boulders in place.    It looks sparse now but there will be a couple more larger ones added, still 'curing' in their in-ground molds.    Also, a couple of other varieties of low profile succulents will be planted here and there to add color and balance.


----------



## Addie

I have a sink full of dishes waiting for my attention. Then I still have those holly leaves waiting for me. Instead, I think I will have another small bowl of vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Been sick with a virus the last couple of days.  Binge watching Hawaii Five O  on Netflix.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Been sick with a virus the last couple of days.  Binge watching Hawaii Five O  on Netflix.



Get better as quick as you can. You don't want to miss seeing the little ones opening their presents.


----------



## caseydog

I'm surfing the web in my hotel room, while an elephant is walking around the room directly above me. 

CD


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> I'm surfing the web in my hotel room, while an elephant is walking around the room directly above me.
> 
> CD



You have one of them also? Pirate can wake the dead just walking across the room in a few feet. It is a good thing my apartment is located over the mechanical room.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dang, *casey*, that sucks. I always ask for a top floor room, or at least for a room with no one above us. There was this one timeshare week when a family with a young child was above. That child spent the better part of when we were in our unit imitating the Easter Bunny. 



roadfix said:


> Even with a mixture of peat moss into the concrete to lighten the weight of the boulders they still weigh a ton.    I've been using various concrete dyes to create that earthen look.
> 
> Here's an early stage of one curbside area with a few boulders in place...


Showed your photo to Himself and said "look at these rocks". He said "so, they're rocks". He was surprised that you actually made them! They sure look like the real thing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I think I'm pretty much cried out for the night.  SIL and I had a couple of good, long hugs, complete with both of us bawling our eyes out. They're probably sound asleep in their hotel right now, visions of packers and moving vans dancing in their heads. Their stuff will be moved into the new house either Tuesday or Wednesday next week, then they're on their way to FL to spend the holidays with their daughter. Spending holidays with your kids is special  We'll be leaving early next week for OH. At least I have something to distract my mind with until I get used to them not being up at the top of the street...


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I think I'm pretty much cried out for the night.  SIL and I had a couple of good, long hugs, complete with both of us bawling our eyes out. They're probably sound asleep in their hotel right now, visions of packers and moving vans dancing in their heads. Their stuff will be moved into the new house either Tuesday or Wednesday next week, then they're on their way to FL to spend the holidays with their daughter. Spending holidays with your kids is special  We'll be leaving early next week for OH. At least I have something to distract my mind with until I get used to them not being up at the top of the street...



 CG...feeling for you.  That's gotta be a huge change for all of you. I remember so many posts you've shared over the years of heading up the street to your SIL's house, sharing meals, and visiting.  

Merry Christmas, and I hope you have a wonderful time in Ohio with your kiddos!   Safe travels, and check in when you can.


----------



## Cheryl J

roadfix said:


> Even with a mixture of peat moss into the concrete to lighten the weight of the boulders they still weigh a ton.    I've been using various concrete dyes to create that earthen look.
> 
> Here's an early stage of one curbside area with a few boulders in place.    It looks sparse now but there will be a couple more larger ones added, still 'curing' in their in-ground molds.    Also, a couple of other varieties of low profile succulents will be planted here and there to add color and balance.View attachment 32551



Looks great, RF.  They do look real!  Great job - I've enjoyed looking at the pics of your yard renovations over the years.


----------



## buckytom

I'm sitting in my truck outside by my boy's gym. It's a cold, dank, foggy day here, but it's actually kind of beautiful.

The gym is in an aluminum warehouse kind of building out in the middle of a huge field surrounded on 3 sides by mountain ridges. 


On one side is a bog, another is a previously harvested corn field, and another is a huge field used as a pumpkin patch in the fall, which has now been turned and hayed over.

I opened my widows and first the stillness of the cold, misty air, and the dead silence caught my attention. Then, little by little, I started hearing the tiny, distant sounds of all kinds of birds and critters talking and going about their day.

A few birds were chirping, and one or two singing; some kind of egret or heron was moving about and sort of "cooing", and a couple of different kinds of frogs were croaking away.

It's just so peaceful. 


As I was writing this, a small, red-tailed hawk plummeted from the sky and caught a mouse or some small rodent on the edge of the corn field. She ripped into the little beast, then flew off with it in her clutches, 

Breakfast, anyone?


----------



## taxlady

Sounds cool Bucky


----------



## buckytom

roadfix said:


> Even with a mixture of peat moss into the concrete to lighten the weight of the boulders they still weigh a ton.    I've been using various concrete dyes to create that earthen look.
> 
> Here's an early stage of one curbside area with a few boulders in place.    It looks sparse now but there will be a couple more larger ones added, still 'curing' in their in-ground molds.    Also, a couple of other varieties of low profile succulents will be planted here and there to add color and balance.View attachment 32551



Very cool, rf.  I love the contrast of the rocks and cacti.

I picture it almost looking like one of those little succulent terrariums when it's done.

I love decorative rocks in landscaping.

I wish you lived nearby. We have A LOT of boulders. You can take your fill. 
You can't put a shovel in the ground halfway without hitting a big rock anywhere on my property. From the size of a fist, to the size of a car.

My basement was blasted out of ledgerock/bedrock, so they used all of the detritus to level and backfill the land. There's just a thin layer of topsoil covering an otherwise  iron and granite mountain.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I'm sitting in my truck outside by my boy's gym. It's a cold, dank, foggy day here, but it's actually kind of beautiful.
> 
> The gym is in an aluminum warehouse kind of building out in the middle of a huge field surrounded on 3 sides by mountain ridges.
> 
> 
> On one side is a bog, another is a previously harvested corn field, and another is a huge field used as a pumpkin patch in the fall, which has now been turned and hayed over.
> 
> I opened my widows and first the stillness of the cold, misty air, and the dead silence caught my attention. Then, little by little, I started hearing the tiny, distant sounds of all kinds of birds and critters talking and going about their day.
> 
> A few birds were chirping, and one or two singing; some kind of egret or heron was moving about and sort of "cooing", and a couple of different kinds of frogs were croaking away.
> 
> It's just so peaceful.
> 
> 
> As I was writing this, a small, red-tailed hawk plummeted from the sky and caught a mouse or some small rodent on the edge of the corn field. She ripped into the little beast, then flew off with it in her clutches,
> 
> Breakfast, anyone?



We have a plethora of Chickadees. Our state bird. When my granddaughter was about three, we would go for a walk in the summer headed for Dairy Queen. You could hear all the birds calling back and forth. One day I answered one with a whistle and it answered back. My GD has never forgotten that. I can talk to the birds. She is in her early 30's today.


----------



## Just Cooking

Had a fun morning..

SIL was gifted a bonus check for safety in his work.. Nice sum but, it had to be used in one shopping trip.. 

We had a nice standing rib roast cut for Christmas dinner, which I will dry age in the fridge.. 
The kids wanted to share with us so I stocked up on baby back ribs, roasts and NY strip steaks.. Added ground round, sausage, etc., etc.

Was fun shopping.. My small freezer is full..

Topped off the morning with a Steak & Shake lunch.. I'm as full as my freezer.. 
Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Had a fun morning..
> 
> SIL was gifted a bonus check for safety in his work.. Nice sum but, it had to be used in one shopping trip..
> 
> We had a nice standing rib roast cut for Christmas dinner, which I will dry age in the fridge..
> The kids wanted to share with us so I stocked up on baby back ribs, roasts and NY strip steaks.. Added ground round, sausage, etc., etc.
> 
> Was fun shopping.. My small freezer is full..
> 
> Topped off the morning with a Steak & Shake lunch.. I'm as full as my freezer..
> Ross



It is always a happy moment when you can walk into a store and price is not a word to consider. Sounds like a great dinner is planned.


----------



## Just Cooking

Addie said:


> It is always a happy moment when you can walk into a store and price is not a word to consider. Sounds like a great dinner is planned.



LOL...It WAS fun.. I picked up a couple of steaks and Jeannie said, "These are less expensive".. We, all three, just looked at her, lovingly of course.. 
Ross


----------



## buckytom

Addie said:


> It is always a happy moment when you can walk into a store and price is not a word to consider..



That's almost every week for my wife to a degree. Thankfully, she finds the challenge of getting things on sale fun.


----------



## Rascal

Just come inside, I've been propagating lettuces and spring onions. Planted out the 2 week ones for future salads. It's summer here.

Russ


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For a change, I get to listen to a Cleveland Browns football game! Loved them in the 80's and 90's, but then they were gone from Cleveland for three years - the three years our son played varsity football. The team was reinstated - with a full roster of new players - the same time we were moving from OH to MA. Never did pay much attention to them since then. Baseball has always been my #1 sports love anyway. Also, we still had Buckeye football for gridiron entertainment. Suddenly, though, the Browns have a couple of good, young players and are entertaining. As in, with five wins so far this year, they've already topped the total number of wins they had the three previous years combined. Baby steps.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OMG! The Browns WON! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This is their first win in Mile High Stadium since 1990!

6-7-1. We're going to the Super Bowl, baby!  


Just not this year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting ready to hit the road for OH tomorrow. I've got all my clothes, etc, packed. I have the stuff we need to cram in the car lined up. All that is left is packing CDs for listening (Christmas and regular ones), running the dishwasher, and personal grooming. Oh, and prying Himself from his comfy chair and getting HIM to get himself packed. (I just know I'll end up having to fold all of his tops - he's sooooo slooooow compared to this ex-gift wrap person. I got skillz. )


----------



## buckytom

Men don't fold "tops".

We wear shirts. Most don't need folding. 

Jus' sayin' in Himself's defense.


----------



## Andy M.

Have a safe trip and a great Christmas.


----------



## Cheryl J

+1. Take care Mr. and Mrs. CG, and have a great trip.  

Looking forward to hearing about road trip adventures and foodie stops.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Andy* and *Cheryl*, and right back at ya for a Merry Christmas. As far as foodie posts, *Cheryl*? I'm hoping we get to Michael Symon's "Mabel's BBQ" for the kids' birthday this year. Two years ago the weather was seriously bad; we made it only partway, then decided it was better to go someplace closer. Last year we realized that the Cavaliers were in town playing - and Mabel's is a block or two over from the arena. IF we found a place to park, it could have cost north of $40. Nothing going on in downtown Cleveland on the kids' birthday this year.


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a great trip, CG! Ditto what Cheryl said  [emoji318] [emoji319] [emoji403]


----------



## Dawgluver

Have a Christmas blast back in the 'hood, CG and Himself!


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready to make a batch of vanishing oatmeal cookies.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Getting ready to hit the road for OH tomorrow. I've got all my clothes, etc, packed. I have the stuff we need to cram in the car lined up. All that is left is packing CDs for listening (Christmas and regular ones), running the dishwasher, and personal grooming. Oh, and prying Himself from his comfy chair and getting HIM to get himself packed. (I just know I'll end up having to fold all of his tops - he's sooooo slooooow compared to this ex-gift wrap person. I got skillz. )



And so gentlemen, now you know why women run this world and you don't even know it.  Sorry ladies. I let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Addie

CG, get your fill of OH and then come back to MA. Have a safe trip and enjoy the love of your family.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...Oh, and prying Himself from his comfy chair and getting HIM to get himself packed. (I just know I'll end up having to fold all of his tops - he's sooooo slooooow compared to this ex-gift wrap person. I got skillz. )



When we used to go to Aruba for two weeks every year, SO started packing around Christmas for an end of January departure. I packed the day before. We both made out fine. The difference was that she had a whole month to agonize over what to pack and when the problem became insurmountable, she gave me some of her stuff to pack.


----------



## buckytom

Have fun, and be safe, CG.

So, what snacks are in the car for the trip? We always have pretzel rods for any road trip. Then there's usually  cheese, beef jerky, iced tea, and seltzer. But awlys pretzels.


----------



## taxlady

Have a wonderful time with the kids CG. Safe travels; bon voyage.


----------



## Just Cooking

I add my wishes for a safe and fun trip, CG..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> Have fun, and be safe, CG.
> 
> So, what snacks are in the car for the trip? We always have pretzel rods for any road trip. Then there's usually  cheese, beef jerky, iced tea, and seltzer. But awlys pretzels.



Thanks, everyone, for the well-wishes. 

bt, we have Snyder pretzel bites. Do those count? Also, smokehouse almonds, cashews, peanuts, trail mix, carrots, celery, grapes, radishes, raw mushrooms...and hummus. Can you tell what needed cleaning out? [emoji38] I also packed 4 sandwiches for the 2 day drive. All that is left is the roast beef one...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stay safe and have fun with the kiddos!


----------



## Caslon

What am I doing right now? Recovering from a microwaved peeled hard boiled egg explosion. I wanted to warm up a peeled hard boiled egg. 20 seconds zapping should do it. Sprinkled it with salt and pepper, then bit into it.  It exploded.   Me now knows  that 20 seconds is too long to microwave up a hard boiled egg from the fridge.


----------



## JustJoel

Caslon said:


> What am I doing right now? Recovering from a microwaved peeled hard boiled egg explosion. I wanted to warm up a peeled hard boiled egg. 20 seconds zapping should do it. Sprinkled it with salt and pepper, then bit into it.  It exploded.   Me now knows  that 20 seconds is too long to microwave up a hard boiled egg from the fridge.


Perhaps putting it in a bowl with some warm water would have been the better way to go?

Hope you’re okay!


----------



## Caslon

JustJoel said:


> Perhaps putting it in a bowl with some warm water would have been the better way to go?
> 
> Hope you’re okay!



I survived, and don't need medical treatment.  Lesson learned.  It exploded upon the first bite.  Wasn't expecting that.


Along these same lines...I put ice cubes into a glass.   I pour on a liquid. Some of my ice cubes explode.  Why is that?

Short glass. The ice cubes explode sometimes.


----------



## Andy M.

There's still some moisture in the egg. When you heat it, there is steam created that expands. When you bit into it it must have been right on the verge of exploding and that made it go. If you had nuked it for another 5 seconds it would have exploded in the microwave and you'd have a heck of a time cleaning the inside.

Ive seen ice cubes crack when you pour liquids over them. Thats from the quick temperature change.


----------



## buckytom

Cas, if your ice cubes explode, I would get your water supply checked. 

Next time try sodium cubes, and pour a little water on them.


----------



## taxlady

Caslon said:


> What am I doing right now? Recovering from a microwaved peeled hard boiled egg explosion. I wanted to warm up a peeled hard boiled egg. 20 seconds zapping should do it. Sprinkled it with salt and pepper, then bit into it.  It exploded.   Me now knows  that 20 seconds is too long to microwave up a hard boiled egg from the fridge.


Phew! Glad to read that you are okay.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing at my mummy-in-law's place. We took the bus yesterday. It's about 100 km, so it took a bit over an hour.


----------



## Caslon

buckytom said:


> Cas, if your ice cubes explode, I would get your water supply checked.
> 
> Next time try sodium cubes, and pour a little water on them.



My ice cubes  react violently when pouring liquid over them. Enough to appreciate not getting a shard in my eye. They pop loud.


----------



## Addie

Sitting here printing out the recipes for the two cakes and apple pie. Pirate is going to do all the prep and baking, while I supervise. Later tonight I am going to show him how to frost the two three layer cakes and then I will do the decorating while he watches. 

Other than that, I am driving Pirate crazy because I have a Christmas music show on the TV with a choral group from Canada. They are singing some very old classical songs. Some in French, some in the language of origin.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kittens do not like Asian Pears, puppies on the other hand will, beg for them.


----------



## Caslon

"... and your bird can sing, but you can't see me, you can't see me..." [Beatles]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're thinking of going for a drive to look at Christmas light displays. Might head down towards Amish country.

Meanwhile, I did snap a couple of photos when we drove past Nela Park last night.


----------



## roadfix

trying to get people out of my shop so I can go home!


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're thinking of going for a drive to look at Christmas light displays. Might head down towards Amish country.



Umm, who came up with that "bright" idea?

Amish?

No electricity?

Chirstmas *lights*?


Do they make displays with candles?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was wondering who would catch that first, bucky! [emoji38] A website I found listing the best Christmas light displays in Northeast OH by county included Holmes, which has a high concentration of Amish. I said to Himself "how fancy can they get with candles and kerosene lanterns?"

We ended up staying home.


----------



## buckytom

Lol, you fibber, you. 

(darn, I thought I'd had ya...)


----------



## Caslon

My locale has a street like that every Christmas . A lot of cars drive by.  A stunningly lit up block, by homeowners.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're going to our favorite local seafood shop to get ingredients for tonight's seafood feast. Can't wait to see what Jon has. 

https://m.yelp.com/biz/ghent-seafood-norfolk


----------



## caseydog

Enjoying Christmas with the family...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm8fYf53SMg

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We know how much you love your family, cd.  Merry Christmas anyway.

We won't be eating until about 7:00PM, so I've been waiting to turn the oven off. I'm making a sirloin tip roast using the high-low method to roast it. I hope the restless natives heed the warning...


----------



## Rascal

Enjoying Boxing Day. We're a day ahead of you guys.

Russ


----------



## roadfix

Opening presents


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Buttercup had an exhausting day playing with Uncle Jethro and wrapping Grandma and Grandpa around her paw.  Hazel, Hermione and Latté had a relaxing day with no puppy shenanigans.  I had a great day with my parents, cooking, eating and watching all the Die Hard  movies.  Mom and Dad got me the George RR Martin book, _Fire and Blood_ and a top that says "Coffee, Nap, Sparkle, Repeat."


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> We know how much you love your family, cd.  Merry Christmas anyway.
> 
> We won't be eating until about 7:00PM, so I've been waiting to turn the oven off. I'm making a sirloin tip roast using the high-low method to roast it. I hope the restless natives heed the warning...
> View attachment 32731



Not a love/hate thing. Just a test of patience. Mom and dad are in their mid 80s, and still think of me in my mid 20s. 

Riding in the car with my dad was an adventure, and I'm going to have to have an unpleasent conversation with him before too long about that. 

My mom is... my mom. It is like a "reduction" in cooking terms. The older she gets, the more intense the "flavor." 

All part of life's rich pageant. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...My mom is... my mom. It is like a "reduction" in cooking terms. The older she gets, the more intense the "flavor."...


That is golden! Love it, *cd*.

You call it life's pageant. I think of life more like a quilt. A crazy quilt. And I know as I get older, I will be fraying the nerves of my offspring.  Payback for their early years, I believe. BwaHaHa!


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I collected wine corks for many years. I've made bulletin boards, cork Christmas trees, trivets, wreathes, whatever you can make with wine corks. I still have bags and bags of corks. Thinking I could make a big dent in my cork collection, I figured I'd cover a chairside table with corks. It turned out pretty cool. Now, I still have bags and bags of corks minus the three fourths of a gallon ziplock of corks it took to cover the table. And I'm wearing bunches of hot glue.


----------



## Andy M.

Spent the evening watching Youtube sous vide videos while SO watched the Kennedy Center Honors.


----------



## taxlady

I'm catching up here and on Facebook after spending about five days with the in-laws. It was enjoyable and relaxing, except interaction with my brother-in-law.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I collected wine corks for many years. I've made bulletin boards, cork Christmas trees, trivets, wreathes, whatever you can make with wine corks. I still have bags and bags of corks. Thinking I could make a big dent in my cork collection, I figured I'd cover a chairside table with corks. It turned out pretty cool. Now, I still have bags and bags of corks minus the three fourths of a gallon ziplock of corks it took to cover the table. And I'm wearing bunches of hot glue.



Sounds fun, Dawg! I've seen some pretty impressive crafts done from wine corks - I should have started saving them from back in the day,  I'd have a bunch.   Hoping to see a pic of your table if you care to share... 

I wish most wine bottles nowadays still have real cork instead of the plastic ones.  LOL


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Not a love/hate thing. Just a test of patience. Mom and dad are in their mid 80s, and still think of me in my mid 20s.
> 
> Riding in the car with my dad was an adventure, and I'm going to have to have an unpleasent conversation with him before too long about that.
> 
> My mom is... my mom. It is like a "reduction" in cooking terms. The older she gets, the more intense the "flavor."
> 
> *All part of life's rich pageant. *
> 
> CD




It sure is, isn't it?   What I wouldn't give though, for just one more Christmas dinner with my mom and dad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...I figured I'd cover a chairside table with corks. It turned out pretty cool...


Picture or it didn't happen!  It does sound cool, but a photo would show it off perfectly. 

Now if there only was a craft that utilized 5-liter wine boxes...


----------



## Rocklobster

I finally got around to shrink wrapping these pork balls after a busy few days..they have been sitting in the freezer on a cookie sheet..I could think of better things to be doing at 7 a.m. but, I'm happy they are done,,


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Getting ready to make a batch of vanishing oatmeal cookies.



Andy, I've made those! It is amazing how they are there one minute and gone the next! 

Besides catching up here at DC, I am having a meeting later today with my first bride in about 3 years! I know I retired from wedding cakes but this is for the young couple next door who are just the sweetest couple ever. The wedding is in May (May the fourth be with you to be exact); however, there are going to be some tricky decorations so I want to at least know what I need so I can pace myself. If you get all the sugar work out of the way you can make the cake in those last few days and have it all fresh.


----------



## LPBeier

Rocklobster said:


> I finally got around to shrink wrapping these pork balls after a busy few days..they have been sitting in the freezer on a cookie sheet..I could think of better things to be doing at 7 a.m. but, I'm happy they are done,,



Rock, that looks like what I do for Miley! I buy Costco packs of beef, pork, and turkey, make balls out of them, IQF and bag them. I don't shrink wrap them because she goes through two a day!

I also hard boil eggs and chop up all sorts of raw veggies. Feeding her is more work than feeding us with all our food intolerances! 

I've tried the pre-mixed raw food but it is expensive and she gets tired of it quickly.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds fun, Dawg! I've seen some pretty impressive crafts done from wine corks - I should have started saving them from back in the day,  I'd have a bunch.   Hoping to see a pic of your table if you care to share...
> 
> I wish most wine bottles nowadays still have real cork instead of the plastic ones.  LOL



I'm working on a pic but having “technical difficulties” (my technicals need work!)


----------



## Cheryl J

Been so busy - 6 grandchildren fairly close by (at least they're all in California!) but living in different counties, with different schedules and school breaks.  Been spending the past few days with my oldest granddaughters, ages 14 and 17.  They're amazing young ladies and like all the grands, are growing up way too fast. 

This week my oldest daughter, SIL and 3 grandsons ages 5, 7, and 9 from out of town will be here - probably my younger daughter and SIL and Tyler.....this house will be crazy fun with 4 very active little boys.  LOL.   Was trying to decide on foodies  and thought about pizza - but I think I'll just get some deli meats and cheeses, breads, fruit, various drinks, spread it all out on the dining room table and everyone will just dig in whenever they want.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Or you could have them "make their own pizzas". Get different sizes of naan bread (or pita, or pizza bases), sauce, bags of cheese, and different toppings. I just did that kind of spread. I cut up, cooked and crumbled, or tore any kind of meat or veggie I could think someone would want on a pizza. Fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Laughing at Hermione...she found the bells hanging in the hall and has to jump straight up 5 feet to hit the bottom bell.  She's been at it for about two hours now, every time she goes by. I just hope she forgets about it on work nights.


----------



## caseydog

I'm eating some egg rolls. It is 36 minutes into 2019, and nothing seems any different. 

Time to go on a diet, start exercising, get organized, spend less money, and read more. 

That's what I'll be doing most of next week... maybe. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Or you could have them "make their own pizzas". Get different sizes of naan bread (or pita, or pizza bases), sauce, bags of cheese, and different toppings. I just did that kind of spread. I cut up, cooked and crumbled, or tore any kind of meat or veggie I could think someone would want on a pizza. Fun!


 
That's a thought - they'd have fun with that, although it would be a big mess.  I'll be talking to Rebecca tomorrow and see what she and SIL thinks. We may end up going out to a kid friendly restaurant.


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Laughing at Hermione...she found the bells hanging in the hall and has to jump straight up 5 feet to hit the bottom bell. She's been at it for about two hours now, every time she goes by. I just hope she forgets about it on work nights.


 
 Cats are hilarious! My grandson has a fishing pole-type stick with a string attached, and feathers tied to the end.   He flips that around and his cats go all contortionist jumping up and attacking the feathers. LOL


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Or you could have them "make their own pizzas". Get different sizes of naan bread (or pita, or pizza bases), sauce, bags of cheese, and different toppings. I just did that kind of spread. I cut up, cooked and crumbled, or tore any kind of meat or veggie I could think someone would want on a pizza. Fun!



I used to let my kids make English Muffin pizzas. A great rainy day activity. Or any day for that matter.


----------



## buckytom

I brought home the new car today. Since I am the king of leftovers, I bought a leftover 2018 Honda CRV. 

Got a great deal; $5k under the sticker.

Now I need to add aftermarket stuff: bull bar, trailer hitch,  ski/canoe rails/racks. 

I really want a hitch cover that looks like a claymore mine, but I'd probably get stopped at the GW bridge into the city every night, lol.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you have many adventurous and happy miles of safe driving in that car, *bt*. My SIL and her hubby got a new CR-V when they bought their SUV. Very nice wheels.  Are we going to get to see a photo? More importantly, is your son getting your older car? 

I can't remember the last time we bought a new car - maybe the mid-1980s? Since then we've have exceptional luck with used. That way we can get features we could only dream of in a new vehicle. It helps, too, when you have a good, honest mechanic. I've always said a good mechanic is harder to find than a good doctor.


----------



## Addie

Nursing some very sore muscles in my stump. I decided to bite the bullet and go for rehab. I finally have my weight up to 80 lbs. If I can just hold it there even for just a month, I will be happy. So I reported to rehab and while  holding onto the bars and standing up straight on my one leg, she had me swinging my stump in all directions. I could only do it for ten minutes, but it is a start.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> I brought home the new car today. Since I am the king of leftovers, I bought a leftover 2018 Honda CRV.
> 
> Got a great deal; $5k under the sticker.
> 
> Now I need to add aftermarket stuff: bull bar, trailer hitch,  ski/canoe rails/racks.
> 
> I really want a hitch cover that looks like a claymore mine, but I'd probably get stopped at the GW bridge into the city every night, lol.



Between SO and me we're on our third CR-V. We think they're great. They last forever and keep their resale value.


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> I brought home the new car today. Since I am the king of leftovers, I bought a leftover 2018 Honda CRV.
> 
> Got a great deal; $5k under the sticker.
> 
> Now I need to add aftermarket stuff: bull bar, trailer hitch,  ski/canoe rails/racks.
> 
> I really want a hitch cover that looks like a claymore mine, but I'd probably get stopped at the GW bridge into the city every night, lol.




Nice score Bucky! Does it have adaptive cruise control? That's my favorite feature on my Mazda CX5.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks CG, Andy, and K-L.

CG, I've been teasing my son that his first car will be my old truck while he has dreams of getting a Camaro in 2+ years.
He just says, "I'm not driving that death trap." 

The front right tire has dry rot; the engine constantly misses and often bucks going uphill so you have to downshift _a lot_ (it's a stick); it's burning a gallon of anti-freeze every 2 months; it doesn't go into 4wd any longer; the a.c. died; the front 2 widows don't go down any longer; the windshield washer pumps died; and it has almost 260k miles on it, almost all from hard, city driving.

Lol, it'll actually be donated to St Jude's Children's Hospital in a few weeks. I'm sure they can get some money out of an old death trap. 

Still, I'm going to miss it. I was just thinking that we brought our son home in it when he was born. We went on many, many great road trips in it, loading it up to the gills with stuff on the way home. I never even had to miss work because of a blizzard or bad storm in all those years. I'll be sad to see it hauled away for parts and scrap.


Anyway, yes, K-L, the new car has adaptive cruise control, but I'm not sure how much I'll use it driving in and around the city. Bumper to bumper traffic is the norm here, even at 60 mph. The a.c.c. was turned on the first time I test drove it, and I thought there was something wrong with the engine because it kept holding back. 

If I hadn't gotten such a good deal, I was going to buy the Mazda CX-5. 

The CRV has so many other neat features, though. 

The blind spot warning thing is so cool, as well as the lane warning/keeping assist, and the 3 views backup camera. I'll definitely be using the backup camera when I parallel park every night.

I'm not used to so many tech features. The last car I bought for myself was in 2003, and 1990 before that.

The only thing I wish it had was a CD player. Only Bluetooth and an MP3 player.
It has an audio input of some sort; I'll have to see how to wire in a portable CD player. Or maybe just join this century and go with Sirius and IHeartradio.

Andy, how well does it handle the snow?


----------



## Cheryl J

Loved your story about your beloved ol' truck, Bucky. I get that it'll be a little hard to part with, what with the memories and all. 

Congrats on your new ride!  My daughter just bought a new Honda CRV  and loves it. I haven't gone for a ride in it yet, but soon.


----------



## Andy M.

buckytom said:


> ...The only thing I wish it had was a CD player. Only Bluetooth and an MP3 player.
> It has an audio input of some sort; I'll have to see how to wire in a portable CD player. Or maybe just join this century and go with Sirius and IHeartradio.
> 
> Andy, how well does it handle the snow?



Two things:

Years ago copied all my CDs onto my hard drive then transferred a selection to a thumb drive. That thumb drive plugs into the input in the CR-V (mine is in the console between the front seats) and I control it with the car's audio controls.

It's pretty good in the snow. Never any problems getting out of our parking space and driving in the snow. As we are both retired, we don't do a lot of driving in the snow.


----------



## caseydog

BT, Honda's _Real Time AWD_ system is not the best, but on level roadways, like the ones you are likely to drive on in snow, it will get you to work. By level, I don't mean no hills, I mean most roadways -- equal traction (or lack of it) at all four wheels. 

Stay on paved roads, and you should be okay. 

For AWD systems, Audi quattro is the gold standard, and Subaru makes the best Japanese AWD system, but for most snow driving, most AWD cars will be okay -- certainly better than 2WD. 

BTW, full-time AWD and part-time 4WD are not the same thing. Part-time 4WD is not going to perform as well on snow covered pavement as FT-AWD. Your new CRV should do better in snow than your old truck with part-time 4WD. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ...Still, I'm going to miss it. I was just thinking that we brought our son home in it when he was born. We went on many, many great road trips in it, loading it up to the gills with stuff on the way home. I never even had to miss work because of a blizzard or bad storm in all those years. I'll be sad to see it hauled away for parts and scrap...The only thing I wish it had was a CD player. Only Bluetooth and an MP3 player.


Sweet memories. You can take solace in the fact that it is going on to do more wonderful things with your donation.  We donated our Grand Am to Our Lady of the Wayside.


buckytom said:


> The only thing I wish it had was a CD player. Only Bluetooth and an MP3 player. It has an audio input of some sort; I'll have to see how to wire in a portable CD player. Or maybe just join this century and go with Sirius and IHeartradio...


No CD player? I'm glad our "new" 2014 Santa Fe still has one. Unfortunately, the AM radio isn't worth anything, even though the 2012 Sonata could pick up Cleveland WTAM (clear-channel 1100) regularly after sunset on Long Island, and sometimes even in the middle of the day if the radio waves got the right bounce. I really don't like how the manufacturers are "aging out" car features so that you're forced to spend money to get what you had before...


----------



## Kayelle

> Anyway, yes, K-L, the new car has adaptive cruise control, but I'm not  sure how much I'll use it driving in and around the city. Bumper to  bumper traffic is the norm here, even at 60 mph. The a.c.c. was turned  on the first time I test drove it, and I thought there was something  wrong with the engine because it kept holding back.
> 
> If I hadn't gotten such a good deal, I was going to buy the Mazda CX-5.
> 
> The CRV has so many other neat features, though.
> 
> The blind spot warning thing is so cool, as well as the lane  warning/keeping assist, and the 3 views backup camera. I'll definitely  be using the backup camera when I parallel park every night.
> 
> I'm not used to so many tech features. The last car I bought for myself was in 2003, and 1990 before that.
> 
> The only thing I wish it had was a CD player. Only Bluetooth and an MP3 player.
> It has an audio input of some sort; I'll have to see how to wire in a  portable CD player. Or maybe just join this century and go with Sirius  and IHeartradio.




Before I bought my high tech wonder, I owned a 1998 Caddy so you can imagine how overwhelmed I was with my Mazda CX-5. It took some time, but now I love it.
My favorite music on my 10 Bose speakers is played through Bluetooth from Pandora, and I couldn't be happier with that setup. May you have many safe years with that car Bucky. My Mama used to say "Never drive faster than your Guardian Angel can fly."


----------



## buckytom

Thank you Cheryl, Andy, CG, K-L, and Casey again.

Andy, I'm going to have to do the CD to thumb drive transfer.

CG, that's a nice way of thinking of the end of my old truck, that it'll help someone else out.

Casey, my old 4x4 Ford was a tank in the snow. I always got a parking spot in the city during and for a few days after big snowstorms since I could park on top of 2 or 3 foot, salt hardened piles of plowed snow. Lol, the truck was sometimes leaning on a 30° or more angle like it was rock climbing, but it was a legal parking spot.

Actually, the hardest part of my commute in a snowstorm is the last 150 feet. My driveway is really steep and gets icy from lack of sunshine, plus the snow often drifts up to 4 feet deep at the end of the driveway at the street as it cuts through a rock wall/ mounded earth that terraces my front yard above the street.
Add to that the pile of hardened snow the town's snowplows dump across everyone's driveways.

I used to back up across the street, then gun it to blast through the snow wall, then the hood high drift to get up the driveway.

It was actually fun, but I won't be doing that anymore with the new car.


----------



## Rascal

On my hols in the Moutere valley with family, averaging about 28 deg c. Very hot. Only 3 days left until home. 

Russ


----------



## taxlady

Rascal said:


> On my hols in the Moutere valley with family, averaging about 28 deg c. Very hot. Only 3 days left until home.
> 
> Russ


What does "On my hols ..." mean?


----------



## Rascal

taxlady said:


> What does "On my hols ..." mean?



Sorry, hols is your vacation. Most kiwis have their 2 week break over Xmas. It's our summer at present.

Russ


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> What does "On my hols ..." mean?


I think hols is short for holidays.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I think hols is short for holidays.


Now the penny drops.


----------



## buckytom

Maybe it's just me, but that didn't seem all that cryptic.

Being on holiday is a pretty common term in other English speaking countries. 

Lol, Taxy. You even used their idiom to explain your question.


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that didn't seem all that cryptic.
> 
> Being on holiday is a pretty common term in other English speaking countries.
> 
> Lol, Taxy. You even used their idiom to explain your question.


Having chronic pain can be distracting and sometimes leads to cognitive difficulties.

It took me awhile to realize hols meant holidays.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sitting in a community theatre waiting for an improv troup show that our son and a friend of his are in.

Oops, it's star...


----------



## Kayelle

buckytom said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that didn't seem all that cryptic.
> 
> Being on holiday is a pretty common term in other English speaking countries.
> 
> Lol, Taxy. You even used their idiom to explain your question.




I think it was pretty cryptic. Why abbreviate hol for holiday, or vac for vacation?


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> Maybe it's just me, but that didn't seem all that cryptic.
> 
> Being on holiday is a pretty common term in other English speaking countries.
> 
> Lol, Taxy. You even used their idiom to explain your question.


I'm familiar with the word holidays for vacation. I just never heard anyone abbreviate it before. For all I knew "hols" was some kind of vehicle. Whose idiom is "the penny dropped"? Other English speaking countries? You do realize I'm in one of those "other English speaking countries" eh?


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Thank you Cheryl, Andy, CG, K-L, and Casey again.
> 
> Andy, I'm going to have to do the CD to thumb drive transfer.
> 
> Casey, my old 4x4 Ford was a tank in the snow. I always got a parking spot in the city during and for a few days after big snowstorms since I could park on top of 2 or 3 foot, salt hardened piles of plowed snow. Lol, the truck was sometimes leaning on a 30° or more angle like it was rock climbing, but it was a legal parking spot.
> 
> Actually, the hardest part of my commute in a snowstorm is the last 150 feet. My driveway is really steep and gets icy from lack of sunshine, plus the snow often drifts up to 4 feet deep at the end of the driveway at the street as it cuts through a rock wall/ mounded earth that terraces my front yard above the street.



I can guarantee that there is no better AWD system than Audi's quattro system. In a close second place would be Subaru's AWD. But, beyond that, any AWD is WAY better than 2WD. I think you will be happy with what you bought. 

My 2004 Audi allroad was the best. I took it to Crystal Beach once, and spent half the time pulling cars/trucks/SUVs out of the sand. I had summer street tires on it, too. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMCcqa5wO_U

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Learning to work my TV all over..

Dropped Cable TV, kept their internet and bought an indoor antenna.. Had The Geek Squad come to set up the Smart TV.. They also set up Netflix, Prime, YouTube and Pandora..

I'm trying out SlingTV with a sports package and cloud for recording..

Should have most everything we watch, on a regular basis..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like a good plan, Ross.


Last day on the CLE; we decided to go out on a high note. Spending time at the Cleveland Museum of Art, visiting the Georgia O'Keefe exhibit.


----------



## Rascal

Lazy day here after drive back from Nelson. I hate unpacking.

Russ


----------



## Andy M.

Just Cooking said:


> Learning to work my TV all over..
> 
> Dropped Cable TV, kept their internet and bought an indoor antenna.. Had The Geek Squad come to set up the Smart TV.. They also set up Netflix, Prime, YouTube and Pandora..
> 
> I'm trying out SlingTV with a sports package and cloud for recording..
> 
> Should have most everything we watch, on a regular basis..
> 
> Ross



Do you find this cheaper than cable?


----------



## buckytom

Just Cooking said:


> Learning to work my TV all over..
> 
> Dropped Cable TV, kept their internet and bought an indoor antenna.. Had The Geek Squad come to set up the Smart TV.. They also set up Netflix, Prime, YouTube and Pandora..
> 
> I'm trying out SlingTV with a sports package and cloud for recording..
> 
> Should have most everything we watch, on a regular basis..
> 
> Ross



Lol, uh oh, Ross is a slinger.

You should meet some of my neighbors.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like a good plan, Ross.
> 
> 
> Last day on the CLE; we decided to go out on a high note. Spending time at the Cleveland Museum of Art, visiting the Georgia O'Keefe exhibit.
> View attachment 32963View attachment 32964View attachment 32965




I really enjoy her work CG. Visiting her fabulous works in Santa Fe was a real treat. Don't miss it if you ever get a chance.
https://www.okeeffemuseum.org/


----------



## caseydog

I've been spending some quality time dealing with a lost wallet. 

I got my replacement credit card today, and expect my debit card tomorrow. Then comes the replacement driver's license. I have to do that in person, and have 15 forms of identification and two witnesses (exaggerating, but not by a lot). That's going to waste most of a day. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Wow, your middle name is Susan?

I just found it on an Intellius search. 

I'm beginning to understand now.

Btw, why are you spending so much money on eBay for inflatable dolls...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> I really enjoy her work CG. Visiting her fabulous works in Santa Fe was a real treat. Don't miss it if you ever get a chance.
> https://www.okeeffemuseum.org/


I never knew she was such an accomplished seamstress, *Kayelle*.  I love her flower paintings. I've grown to appreciate her Santa Fe period. We would like to get back to Santa Fe for more than a day - that's all the time we had on a return trip after depositing Goober at college in Phoenix.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I've been spending some quality time dealing with a lost wallet. ...


What a pain in the posterior, *casey*. I hope you don't have to bring your parents into the RMV to verify that you are who you say you are.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a pain in the posterior, *casey*. I hope you don't have to bring your parents into the RMV to verify that you are who you say you are.



Not far off...I had to take in a copy of my birth certificate, first marriage license 1977, divorce decree from 1980 and my marriage license from 1984.  Basically any paperwork that showed a name change.


----------



## Just Cooking

Andy M. said:


> Do you find this cheaper than cable?



For me, no...

My original intent was to have internet only and then use the add-ons I listed..

I was told I had to have an internet plus bundle, which is Tivo and local channels (8).. That turned out to be  $98 per month and I still had nothing besides my Netflix, Prime and Pandora..

I found out that I CAN have internet only so I dropped the "bundle", bought an antenna and added sling tv.. That made my monthly $105 but with a ton of options I did not have with the bundle.. Plus, I have, for the most part, only channels we actually watch..

Disclaimer: I do not figure in my Prime and Netflix in my monthly TV costs as I have had those a long time and they are not included in my monthly TV bill.. I even had those when I was with Uverse, Direct TV and Dish, in the past..

So... No savings but overall better value.. No matter what you do with TV, you have to have internet and the big companies know this so, the rates go up on stand alone internet..

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I never knew she was such an accomplished seamstress, *Kayelle*.  I love her flower paintings. I've grown to appreciate her Santa Fe period. We would like to get back to Santa Fe for more than a day - that's all the time we had on a return trip after depositing Goober at college in Phoenix.




CG, take a look at this video from the link I left..."A Life in Art"

https://www.okeeffemuseum.org/video/


----------



## caseydog

Just Cooking said:


> For me, no...
> 
> My original intent was to have internet only and then use the add-ons I listed..
> 
> I was told I had to have an internet plus bundle, which is Tivo and local channels (8).. That turned out to be  $98 per month and I still had nothing besides my Netflix, Prime and Pandora..
> 
> I found out that I CAN have internet only so I dropped the "bundle", bought an antenna and added sling tv.. That made my monthly $105 but with a ton of options I did not have with the bundle.. Plus, I have, for the most part, only channels we actually watch..
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not figure in my Prime and Netflix in my monthly TV costs as I have had those a long time and they are not included in my monthly TV bill.. I even had those when I was with Uverse, Direct TV and Dish, in the past..
> 
> So... No savings but overall better value.. No matter what you do with TV, you have to have internet and the big companies know this so, the rates go up on stand alone internet..
> 
> Ross



I have internet only from my cable company, but you can't get it, anymore. I was grandfathered in. 

I got _DirecTV Now_ through my _AppleTV_ system a couple of months ago. Not sure I'f I'll keep it. I don't use it a whole lot. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

Put some bling on my truck. Out the old in the with new. Rid of the old rusty chrome to some nice shiny stainless steel.


----------



## buckytom

Optimus? Optimus Jon?


----------



## caseydog

Well, the best way to find something you lost is to stop looking for it. 

I found my wallet. I just looked down, and there it was. I must have overlooked it a half-dozen times when I was actively looking for it. It is a black wallet, and it was on something black in the shadows next to my desk. I had no reason to look down there today -- I just did, and this time I saw it. 

Oh well, now I have a shiny new credit cars, and a shiny new debit card. At least I don't have to get a new DL. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> Well, the best way to find something you lost is to stop looking for it.
> 
> I found my wallet. I just looked down, and there it was. I must have overlooked it a half-dozen times when I was actively looking for it. It is a black wallet, and it was on something black in the shadows next to my desk. I had no reason to look down there today -- I just did, and this time I saw it.
> 
> Oh well, now I have a shiny new credit cars, and a shiny new debit card. At least I don't have to get a new DL.
> 
> CD




If you put a Taylor Ham label on it, you would never have lost it.

Just sayin'...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> Optimus? Optimus Jon?


----------



## Caslon

My leased condo is right off a golf course fairway. A golf ball shot got sliced into my kitchen bay double paned window while I was standing next to it.   The mini blinds were closed.  Even tho errant golf balls occasionally hit the building's side, this was the first time one smashed my kitchen bay window.  For a few seconds afterwards, I didn't know what had happened!   

 I just now taped Saran wrap over the exposed parts until it can get replaced.  Heh, comes with the territory I suppose. I'm glad the mini blinds were in the closed position to shield me.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Really good luck that the blinds were closed, *Caslon*! Glad to hear that you didn't get all sliced and diced.


----------



## taxlady

Wow Caslon! I'm glad the blinds were shut. Will you have to pay for window repair or is that covered some other way?


----------



## Caslon

taxlady said:


> Wow Caslon! I'm glad the blinds were shut. Will you have to pay for window repair or is that covered some other way?



The owners insurance will cover it.  After the $250-$450 deductible.  The owner had a spare slider window on hand (just for this possible occurrence), but the part that got shattered was the stationary part of the kitchen bay window. 

If just the slider window had gotten shattered, I could have removed it, gotten out the replacement window from the closet and installed it myself, within an hour. 

Unfortunately for the owner, it was the stationary part of the bay window that got shattered.


----------



## Farmer Jon

buckytom said:


> Optimus? Optimus Jon?


Well Optimus was a blue Peterbilt in one movie. I just don't have the flames!


----------



## Farmer Jon

We are planning a trip out to Boise Idaho this summer. We have stops planned for the trip out. On the way home we are cutting across the middle of Wyoming. Just winging it. I will probably have more hours on the computer planning than we will on the entire trip!


----------



## Addie

I have had my TV cable box for more than 15 years. I keep losing my picture and it screws up all the time. So they want ME to bring it back to them and they will exchange it for the latest and greatest. Oh, and one more thing. I can get a discount for the elderly but they want identification showing when I was born. 

"Mam, I have one leg and I am in a wheelchair. I am almost 80 years old." 

So tomorrow a repair man will be here to swap out my cable box (at no charge)  for the latest and greatest. And I have to give him proof of my age. I will give him a picture of my Identification issued by the State. 

Is it just me? It seems the older I get, the more demands are placed on me. Pirate and Spike have been looking into different programs for "cord cutters." I will keep my Internet with Comcast, but get rid of the TV part. They keep adding blocks of stations that I will NEVER be watching. "_Financing with Wall Street"_? I don't even know anyone who can use that information. Nor do I want to see the lives of transvestites. There is a whole block of about five channels for that subject. 

Every time they add a new block of channels, my monthly bill goes up. I don't even have the option of refusal. I HATE COMCAST. RCN is already in parts of Boston. It is here in Eastie, but right now only in Spanish. 

I think I will have to give them a call and find out an approximate date of when we will get it in English. Everyone I have known that has RCN, is very happy with it. I want to be happy also.


----------



## roadfix

Staring at the Moon


----------



## PrincessFiona60

roadfix said:


> Staring at the Moon



We have complete cloud coverage...


----------



## caseydog

Well, football season is over. Nobody left that I like. I guess I can do like last year, and watch the Super Bowl commercials on _YouTube_ the day after the "nobody cares" VS the "nobody likes" game. Although, the Philly Special was pretty cool. 

The big game should be the _Chiefs_ VS the _Saints_, but like they say, it is better to be lucky than good. 

CD


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> ...The big game should be the _Chiefs_ VS the _Saints_, but like they say, it is better to be lucky than good.
> 
> CD



As a Patriots fan I have to say your comment sounds like sour grapes. Enjoy the SB ads. I'll be watching my home team pay in the SB for the forth time in the last five years.


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Well, football season is over. Nobody left that I like. I guess I can do like last year, and watch the Super Bowl commercials on _YouTube_ the day after the "nobody cares" VS the "nobody likes" game. Although, the Philly Special was pretty cool.
> 
> The big game should be the _Chiefs_ VS the _Saints_, but like they say, it is better to be lucky than good.
> 
> CD



Well, the Pats vs the Chiefs was definitely a nail biter. I do have to give Bostonians there due. They support all four of their pro teams and it can be very unnerving for the other team. So many times I have heard from players of other teams state that "Boston is a great place to play. The folks here really support their teams."


----------



## Addie

caseydog said:


> Well, football season is over. Nobody left that I like. I guess I can do like last year, and watch the Super Bowl commercials on _YouTube_ the day after the "nobody cares" VS the "nobody likes" game. Although, the Philly Special was pretty cool.
> 
> The big game should be the _Chiefs_ VS the _Saints_, but like they say, it is better to be lucky than good.
> CD



cd, nobody hates to watch sports more than me. But when Boston is playing, I keep going back to the game. The only sport events I like to watch are Bull Riding and Ice Skating. Then the channel never gets changed until it is over. 

I don't think games of sports are just played with only luck.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> As a Patriots fan I have to say your comment sounds like sour grapes. Enjoy the SB ads. I'll be watching my home team pay in the SB for the forth time in the last five years.



YEAH!  Go Pats!!! I would love to see Brady with his sixth ring.


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> As a Patriots fan I have to say your comment sounds like sour grapes. Enjoy the SB ads. I'll be watching my home team pay in the SB for the forth time in the last five years.



No sour grapes. My team (Steelers) didn't get the job done this year, although they did beat the patriots. No excuses. My Steelers didn't close the deal. I'll just have to put my black and yellow away until next year. 

As for the Pats, good on you for supporting your home team, even if they are the most hated team in sports. It might be because they are good, or it might be because they cheat. IMO, they are both good... and yes, they do cheat. 

As for "our lord and savior Tom Brady," he'd be a nobody if he played for the Detroit Lions. But, to be honest, Big Ben would be a nobody if he played for the Detroit Lions. They will both end up in the NFL Hall of Fame. I can't say I would invite either one of them to my house for dinner. 

BTW, if the patriots win number six this year, it will be eleven years after the Steelers won their sixth Super Bowl. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> Well, football season is over. Nobody left that I like...The big game should be the _Chiefs_ VS the _Saints_, but like they say, it is better to be lucky than good...


It is so odd, and yet comforting, that a Browns fan and a Steelers fan can stand in solidarity. 


Andy M. said:


> As a Patriots fan I have to say your comment sounds like sour grapes...





caseydog said:


> No sour grapes...


Himself and I called out "where's the flag???" a number of times today during both games. I'll be interesting in seeing the final report grading the NFL officials. Refereeing has been brutal all year long all across the boards. It was so bad in one Cleveland Browns game that a line judge was fired - first time that happened during the NFL season in decades. I'm sure every team has their list of bad calls, but the SB Nation article lists three additional serious miss-calls in earlier games - and the article was written only six games into the season! By the time the season was done, there were blown calls that, had they been called correctly in-game, would have given the Browns two more wins. For a team that has been the league's doormat since its return, a winning season would have been a big deal!


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> It is so odd, and yet comforting, that a Browns fan and a Steelers fan can stand in solidarity.



The _Steelers_ and the _Browns_ have a very long standing rivalry. But, it is a rivalry built on a certain amount of mutual respect. If the _Browns_ would have been plying in the AFC Championship game today, I guaranty I would have been a big-time _Browns_ fan for a day-- and I'm pretty sure _Steeler Nation_ would have been with me. Not so with the Bengals or Ratbirds. If it was the Ratbirds VS Sir Tom of the house of Kraft, I would be hoping there was a way for both teams to lose. 

Oh well, it's just a game. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> By the time the season was done, there were blown calls that, had they been called correctly in-game, would have given the Browns two more wins. For a team that has been the league's doormat since its return, a winning season would have been a big deal!



Breath, CG, breathe. The Browns actually have a good, solid, well-adjusted QB. No more "Johnny Football." Just hope that the front office doesn't go and screw it up. They have a bad habit of making bad decisions (Evidence: Johnny Football). 

If the team does its job, the refs don't matter. Be patient. 

As a _Steelers_ fan, I had to watch a very talented team self destruct this year. Talk about shooting yourself in the foot -- that is what my favorite  team did on a regular basis this year. 

CD


----------



## Addie

I woke up around five a.m. Turned on the news. Sorriest thing I ever did. Our temps at that time for Boston was 0ºF. Wind chill -35ºF. Looks like I am going to be in the house until next May. I am so glad I do not have to pay any utilities such as electric and heat. 

There are some towns out by Worcester and further west that their temps are below zero. We got very little snow yesterday. Mostly sleet and rain.


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> ...BTW, if the patriots win number six this year, it will be eleven years after the Steelers won their sixth Super Bowl.
> 
> CD



I remember those wins. What century was that again? 

The Steelers were unstoppable. Its amazing what some good PEDS can do for a team. Oh, but that wasn't cheating. Was it?


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> I remember those wins. What century was that again?
> 
> The Steelers were unstoppable. Its amazing what some good PEDS can do for a team. Oh, but that wasn't cheating. Was it?



Tom Brady never had to look over his OL and see this...


----------



## Andy M.

caseydog said:


> Tom Brady never had to look over his OL and see this...




Nobody should have to see that!


----------



## caseydog

Andy M. said:


> Nobody should have to see that!



Well, seems we agree on something. That would scare the crap out of me, if I was a quarterback.  

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

We went to a huge indoor garage sale @ the fair grounds with D&SIL.. 

I was looking for TO cooking vessels and found a nice porcelain roasting pan.. Wish I had come across more but happy with what I found..

Stopped @ Steak N Shake on the way home for lunch/dinner... Guess I'll have to settle for cake later..  

Ross


----------



## buckytom

Ross, what is a "TO cooking vessel"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Toaster Oven?


----------



## caseydog

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Toaster Oven?



Or, perhaps the _Terrell Owens_ cooking vessel. It will do a great job, but eventually, it will make your kitchen a miserable place to cook in, and you will toss it to the curb. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Toaster Oven?


  That's what I was thinking, since it's sitting on top of his toaster oven.  

I had one of those - it was my mom's and I wish I would have kept it.  I gave it to my brother, so it's still in the family.


----------



## Rascal

I've been away for a wee while during the day. A friend of mine runs a trucking business with strict deliveries. He's having trouble getting guys to drive for him. They won't take drug tests. Today 3 called in sick. So I've offered to drive for him for a few weeks. He laughed when I said I'd help out, paid of course, I said I don't do drugs and my pants aren't half way down my backside. Lol. He's a good guy. I havnt driven in 30 years so I'm enjoying getting around.

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking

buckytom said:


> Ross, what is a "TO cooking vessel"?



Sorry bt... "TO" is toaster oven and "vessels" are what I use to cook stuff... Most TO manuals I've read caution not to use glass vessels... I'm not sure if that's just a "cover their butt against lawsuits" caution or what but, most of my things are glass or ceramic.. I'm trying to find things which are metal, etc.

There are also cautions about using parchment or foil sheets but, I use both.. I just don't want to clean up broken glass dishes..

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> *That's what I was thinking, since it's sitting on top of his toaster oven. *
> 
> I had one of those - it was my mom's and I wish I would have kept it.  I gave it to my brother, so it's still in the family.





Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

I smoked some pork and beef bacon over the weekend. Then I threw some beef heart and tongue on. Came out perfectly. So tender. Sliced up the bacon tonight. It smelled so good I gotta fry some up. I'm starving now.


----------



## taxlady

That looks really good Jon. Are there any differences in the way you make beef bacon from the way you make pork bacon?


----------



## Farmer Jon

I made them exactly the same way. The beef bacon came out kind of like jerky.


----------



## Addie

Well I took some pain killers and am getting sleepy. I was considering doing some surveys, but not tonight.


----------



## buckytom

Looks really good, Jon.

We had contractors over all day giving us prices for re-doing the kitchen cabinets and floor, so I only got about an hour and a half sleep.

And now I just finished snowblowing the driveway so I can get into work by 11.

The fun just doesn't stop.


----------



## Caslon

Little things I accomplished today or am about to.

This day, I finally bothered to learn how to train my Thunderbird email program to immediately delete (upon opening my email window)  email that it thinks is spam.  Using an email filter did nothing against spam addresses with little squares mixed into their email address line (TB email filter couldn't recognize them). It took a little doing, but training Thunderbird worked. 

I'm also soon about to perform a repair on my Samsung 46"  LED TV (after the SB).  Why?  Because now when I turn off the TV, it won't turn back on unless I unplug and plug it in a bunch of times and hope. I keep it running 24/7 (it only draws 40watts). I'm going to have to deal with it sooner or later. Received the power supply board today. Once you get the back of the TV off, it's pretty easy (from what I know) Remove TV back. Un-attach 3 cable connectors to the board, remove board, screw down newly bought board, re-attach the 3 cable connectors. I think that will do it because I happened upon a YouTube repair tutorial with the same TV model number and symptoms. Replacing the TV's power supply board fixed his problem.

Taking it to a shop to have it repaired equals 2/3 the cost of the TV, nowadays.

Glad I finally got Thunderbird trained and properly set to instantly delete spam that TB's message filters couldn't  (squares in the spammers address line). Message Filter couldn't recognize them.  Trained TB and it can.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to get sleepy. Himself and I have our days and nights mixed up right now. I need to get on a daytime person's schedule sooner or later...


----------



## Caslon

My last post should do it for you and make you feel sleepier.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm trying to get sleepy. Himself and I have our days and nights mixed up right now. I need to get on a daytime person's schedule sooner or later...



What are you talking about. It is just after 3:45 in the afternoon. 

Or, is it? 

Damned internet!!!

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

5:00 *AM* here in the east, *cd*. I'm afraid that in order to get my schedule straight I'll have to do the same thing I would do when I was in high school. To reset my body clock, I'd just end up staying up around the clock. By the time bedtime came around the second time, I had no problem falling into bed and going to sleep. I haven't pulled an all nighter since the last time we moved - in 2000. Then, and the previous move, I was up 44 hours straight each time. I'm afraid I'm too old for that now. I'd probably get to 40 hours and go belly-up with a heart attack.

Maybe one more glass of wine will help. If I don't get sleepy, at least I can pass out!


----------



## Caslon

Getting your body sleeping clock in order can be difficult.  You can't just go to bed earlier. You can do that, but lie awake all night long.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, *Caslon*, at least the wine is working tonight. Ounces 9 through 12 have kicked in, and I'm headed off to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee......................

*snore*


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> 5:00 *AM* here in the east, *cd*. I*'m afraid that in order to get my schedule straight I'll have to do the same thing I would do when I was in high school.* To reset my body clock, I'd just end up staying up around the clock. By the time bedtime came around the second time, I had no problem falling into bed and going to sleep. I haven't pulled an all nighter since the last time we moved - in 2000. Then, and the previous move, I was up 44 hours straight each time. I'm afraid I'm too old for that now. I'd probably get to 40 hours and go belly-up with a heart attack.
> 
> Maybe one more glass of wine will help. If I don't get sleepy, at least I can pass out!



So, you were a party girl in HS, wink, wink, nudge nudge. 

CD


----------



## buckytom

Lol, Casey. 

I just spent 6 hours cleaning, dusting, wiping down monitors, and running pathological tests (stressing computer and audio video systems) in 8 control rooms in preparation for today's Super Bowl. 

Not the most glorious job, but it pays the bills. I went through and entire case of Swiffer 360 dusters, and dozens of touchscreen monitor wipes.

Some of the young hot-shot engineers that I work with complain when they have to do this kind of work. They seem to think they're above it. Very book and tech smart, but little knowledge of the real world.

A true engineer makes things work, no matter what. They'll learn. (I hope I'm still around to see it..,)


 A loss of a 30th of a second of a single commercial could cost the company over $5 million every 30 seconds.

I think I deserve a percentage of one of those commercials.


----------



## Addie

Who says you have to sleep only at night! I sleep whenever I am sleepy. Sometimes I even micro nap for five, ten minutes. I am retired. I can sleep anytime I want to or not. I do not do anything strenuous. I don't consider housework, work. It is just cleaning up after myself. Either that or live in a pigpen. 

And odd as it may seem to some, my TV runs 24 hours a day. An electrical engineer once told me that turning an appliance off and on, over the years causes the appliance to wear out sooner. I believed him, so I never shut it off. Pirate shares in the cleaning and cooking of meals. I do wash all the silverware. A job he hates!


----------



## JustJoel

Addie said:


> Who says you have to sleep only at night! I sleep whenever I am sleepy. Sometimes I even micro nap for five, ten minutes. I am retired. I can sleep anytime I want to or not. I do not do anything strenuous. I don't consider housework, work. It is just cleaning up after myself. Either that or live in a pigpen.
> 
> And odd as it may seem to some, my TV runs 24 hours a day. An electrical engineer once told me that turning an appliance off and on, over the years causes the appliance to wear out sooner. I believed him, so I never shut it off. Pirate shares in the cleaning and cooking of meals. I do wash all the silverware. A job he hates!


Our tv’s on 24/7 too, Addie. Mark sleeps better with a little noise in the background. I’ve heard, too, that turning appliances on and off repeatedly can shorten their lifespan, but I don’t know how much truth there is to it.


----------



## caseydog

buckytom said:


> Lol, Casey.
> 
> I just spent 6 hours cleaning, dusting, wiping down monitors, and running pathological tests (stressing computer and audio video systems) in 8 control rooms in preparation for today's Super Bowl.
> 
> Not the most glorious job, but it pays the bills. I went through and entire case of Swiffer 360 dusters, and dozens of touchscreen monitor wipes.
> 
> Some of the young hot-shot engineers that I work with complain when they have to do this kind of work. They seem to think they're above it. Very book and tech smart, but little knowledge of the real world.
> 
> A true engineer makes things work, no matter what. They'll learn. (I hope I'm still around to see it..,)
> 
> 
> A loss of a 30th of a second of a single commercial could cost the company over $5 million every 30 seconds.
> 
> I think I deserve a percentage of one of those commercials.



It is Sunday. My dog woke me up early. I checked the internet. My monitor may be dirty, I don't know, and don't care. What's a Swiffer -- it's probably not legal in Texas. 

A true artist makes things look good... or not. We don't care what others think. 

I know I deserve a percentage of a lot of things, but I didn't get it in writing. 

Welcome to my world, BT. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I know if I had the TV on 24/7 it would mess with my mind. Constant noise can't be good for anyone, case in point, methods of torture. I used to have music on all the time and that was somewhat soothing, but to hear all the senseless yap and noise  of an unwatched TV is beyond my understanding. Silence is often golden. Just thinking out loud here..well not really.


Off to the kitchen to make some Mexican Cornbread.


----------



## Caslon

Kayelle said:


> I know if I had the TV on 24/7 it would mess with my mind. Constant noise can't be good for anyone, case in point, methods of torture. I used to have music on all the time and that was somewhat soothing, but to hear all the senseless yap and noise  of an unwatched TV is beyond my understanding. Silence is often golden. Just thinking out loud here..well not really.
> 
> 
> Off to the kitchen to make some Mexican Cornbread.



I turn the sound down before going to bed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Kayelle*, I agree. Heck, I wear earplugs to bed every night just so I don't hear anything. 



caseydog said:


> So, you were a party girl in HS, wink, wink, nudge nudge.
> 
> CD


 Hardly!  More like a bookworm. I'd hide under my bed covers, reading  by flashlight, till all hours of the morning. That is, I'd read if I couldn't pick up a baseball game, any baseball game, on my little 2-transistor radio. I'd roll the dial up and down the AM band looking for any far-away station I could get.

Hardly the party girl.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> I know if I had the TV on 24/7 it would mess with my mind. Constant noise can't be good for anyone, case in point, methods of torture. I used to have music on all the time and that was somewhat soothing, but to hear all the senseless yap and noise  of an unwatched TV is beyond my understanding. Silence is often golden. Just thinking out loud here..well not really.
> 
> 
> Off to the kitchen to make some Mexican Cornbread.



I can turn everything off in my house, and still be tortured with constant noise.  

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> I can turn everything off in my house, and still be tortured with constant noise from the voices in my head.


Finished it off for ya. 


I can hear what sounds like freeway noise quite often. The funny thing is, the interstate is over 2 miles away as the crow flies, even longer by road. Himself, on the other had, can't hear worth anything. He just finished up with an audiologist, trying to decide if he should get hearing aids or not. I told him to tell the doctor not to bother - they haven't invented a listening aid yet.  Let's just say if I did the M&M test, he could hear it drop from 30 feet away.


----------



## Rascal

I'm sitting downstairs with my feet up, yesterday was a trip to after hours surgery for infected toe, man it hurts so bad. $122 later redness only marginally gone down.no work for a few days. Antibiotics Should  be kicking in soon.

Russ


----------



## buckytom

The agony of da feet, huh, Rascal?
Hope you're feeling better soon. Back on your feet, as it were.


----------



## Rascal

buckytom said:


> The agony of da feet, huh, Rascal?
> Hope you're feeling better soon. Back on your feet, as it were.



I can't put any weight on it because of the pain, I'm crawling around the house on my knees. Should be right by tomorrow?

Russ


----------



## simonbaker

Watching the Superbowl


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Finished it off for ya.



You are not far off. I don't "hear" voices, but my brain never shuts up. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Rascal said:


> I can't put any weight on it because of the pain, I'm crawling around the house on my knees. Should be right by tomorrow?
> 
> Russ



You drive a truck, right? Tell the boss to put you on a "toe truck."

Tow truck... see what I did there. Does any of that translate to New Zealand? 

CD


----------



## Rascal

caseydog said:


> You drive a truck, right? Tell the boss to put you on a "toe truck."
> 
> Tow truck... see what I did there. Does any of that translate to New Zealand?
> 
> CD



Exactly what we call,them, toe trucks,lol. I'm semi retired but helping a friend who has a trucking company. He can't get good staff so I do 1 to 2 days a week. He says he can't get guys who are drug free or don't wear their trousers half way down their backsides,lol.
Trunk.  Boot
Hood.  Bonnet
Plus we use the u, in words like colour.

Russ


----------



## Caslon

Soccer: Both sides fans root during a 0-0 game...for 89 minutes, then a penalty kick decides it.
The drama!  I thought I was having a heart attack.  Nope. Just indigestion.


----------



## Farmer Jon

150 head of cattle going out Monday. With these below zero wind chills we have been putting extra bedding in the he barn. They can go outside if they want to. They are not confined inside. They prefer to be in there. We cleaned the barn yesterday. It was so warm the floor was steaming. We bed them down with big round bales of cornstalks. We have a machine that spreads them out. 
This is an old picture. This was before the weekly cleaning. I haven't taken any new ones in a while.


----------



## caseydog

Well, I was just kicking back and surfing the web. But, seems there may be a National Emergency declared today. Something about an invasion on the Southern Border -- and I live in Texas. 

I better load the guns... and I wonder if Carlos will finish the repairs on my house... or try to rob, rape or kill me. 

Guns loaded. I'll keep you posted as long as I'm alive. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

I'm glad I got to see this Casey...while it's still here.


----------



## jankoo

Right now I’m watching tv holiday specials


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to Trisha Yearwood on Food Network while I read in here.


----------



## taxlady

jankoo said:


> Right now I’m watching tv holiday specials


 Welcome to Discuss Cooking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You might want to drop by this forum and tell us a bit about yourself and your cooking interests:

New Member Introductions! - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a crock pot of split pea soup and a big pot of chicken stock simmering away. It smells so good in here. I used four pounds of chicken bones and skins and carrot and onion scraps from the freezer, as well as bay leaves, thyme and parsley from the garden.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm finding out that I can no longer multitask?  I have potatoes and eggs on the stove cooking up for potato salad. There is a chance that the eggs will be overcooked...


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm finding out that I can no longer multitask?  I have potatoes and eggs on the stove cooking up for potato salad. There is a chance that the eggs will be overcooked...




I cook the eggs with the potatoes and fish them out after 10 min.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *I'm finding out that I can no longer multitask? * I have potatoes and eggs on the stove cooking up for potato salad. There is a chance that the eggs will be overcooked...



That made me smile.. I find that now, it hurts my brain when I have to have 3 or 4 items all be ready at the same time.. Old age..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I cook the eggs with the potatoes and fish them out after 10 min.



I do both in the IP for 4 minutes... Works well for me..  
( yes, I know.. Not everyone has or wants an IP ) 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

Never, ever, in my entire life have I EVER ...





... Shoveled SNOW!!!

DH and I are taking turns so that we're just
as soar and achy together. 
NO WHINING!!


----------



## Linda0818

That's beauteous.

(I'm one of those weirdos who loves snow)

As for what I'm doing? Sitting here practically falling asleep at my computer. It's been a long, busy day and I not only woke up on the wrong side of the bed, the first thing that happened to me today was I stood up out of bed and put my foot right down into a pile of cat puke. 

I was livid. And I've been in a lousy mood ever since.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Listening to a baseball game!  OK, so it's a spring training game and doesn't count for anything. BUT, it's baseball! Can summer be far behind?


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Listening to a baseball game!  OK, so it's a spring training game and doesn't count for anything. BUT, it's baseball! Can summer be far behind?



YES! BASEBALL! Ive watched two ST games this weekend. I"m very ready.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Never, ever, in my entire life have I EVER ...
> View attachment 33727
> 
> View attachment 33728
> 
> View attachment 33729
> ... Shoveled SNOW!!!
> 
> DH and I are taking turns so that we're just
> as soar and achy together. [emoji38]
> NO WHINING!!


We've been doing a bunch of that as well.  The first day the snowplow kept reburying us.  It was kind of funny in a National Lampoon comedy sorta way. 

Now, we are just hanging in the chilly house with no power for the 5th and a half day.  We put up supports on the flat utility room roof so it didn't collapse and now are just waiting for power.

Looks like our long dead end road is repaired.  They had 40 lines down in just a few miles.  But now they can't get power to our substation so we wait.

We have kerosene and propane, so we're good.  As a coincidence, my wife is on vacation. This week, so we can just hunker down and chill.  I've shut down my work for the week, so it is a very relaxing, though starting to get boring week.

Looks like it could be another whole week without power.

Worst part, for us,  is we were too busy, or lazy, depending on how you look at it, to put things out I  the snow, and lost the whole fridge.  Including my condiment collection, which was pretty large.  I collect sauces.  Probably could have still used them, but just wasnt sure and some were, ah, getting a bit long in  the tooth anyway.  Now I get to sit on Amazon and order new ones.

Small, even tiny loss compared to many around here for sure.  Houses crushed, horses up the road lost when trees fell on them.  Luckily ours stayed in the open and we didn't lose many trees or limbs.

The phone company in town completely collapsed.  It has been pretty catastrophic for our area.  Most snow in 100 years they say.


----------



## taxlady

Vinylhanger, are you posting from a phone or tablet? Do you have some sort of backup power?


----------



## Vinylhanger

Posting from my phone.  

Our backup power consists of a big bunch of Milwaukie batteries I use for work. 20v and 12v gear.

The bluetooth speaker and and a 12v  power pack have USB outlets, so we can keep phone and tablets charged.  We go to town and charge them when needed.  They also run the construction lights at night.  The bigger batteries last all night or more.

No backup power for the house, so no well or electric heat.  We have been gathering water from the roof for toilets and using the grill to cook.  That will be the first thing we do when work picks back up.  Get a mid sized generator to run the main stuff.

The worst for us is no showers for now on 5 or 6 days.  Most folks I know live on the outskirts and they are out of power as well, so nowhere to go locally to shower. 

We will be heading to one if my remodels this afternoon to check on it and take showers, but its 30 minutes away, so not a daily thing.

It was fun for 3 or 4 days, now it is just boring drudgery.

Bring on Spring!

Oh, and my work truck is stuck in the pasture to the rims.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to hear you had those power packs, etc. VH. I figured you must have something like that if your phone was still working after five days.


----------



## Vinylhanger

It does seem to be the most important thing these days.  

No showers, no big deal.
No food, no big deal.
No water, no big deal.

Hey guys, we may not be able to charge phones for a day or so.  The world ends.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Short cattle drive this morning. Moving the pregnant Wagyu cows home to calf. These are the neighbors cows. The calves will come to our feedlot when they are ready.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, VH....I can't imagine...glad to see you have at least limited access to the outside world.  Hoping you get hot showers and kitchen cooking soon - not to mention business picking up in the near future. Thank you for sharing.  You seem to have a very good 'we'll get through this' attitude.  Take care.


----------



## Cheryl J

Farmer Jon said:


> Short cattle drive this morning. Moving the pregnant Wagyu cows home to calf. These are the neighbors cows. The calves will come to our feedlot when they are ready.View attachment 33833View attachment 33834


 
Love the pics, Jon. Looks SOOO cold there. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh. Thought I'd get a head start on the batteries in my smoke/CO detectors. I replaced the batteries after I broke a couple nails wrestling open the little battery drawers, pushed the buttons, and... nothing. Huh. Apparently one had expired in 2010, the other in 2011. So off to Amazon I went to order a couple new ones.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Heh. Thought I'd get a head start on the batteries in my smoke/CO detectors. I replaced the batteries after I broke a couple nails wrestling open the little battery drawers, pushed the buttons, and... nothing. Huh. Apparently one had expired in 2010, the other in 2011. So off to Amazon I went to order a couple new ones.



I can't help wondering who's bright idea it was to combine the smoke detector in the same apparatus as the CO2. Smoke rises, CO2 goes down to the level of the floor. Spike took the one in my apartment and replaced the one with two different pieces of detector. The Maintenance Manager was a but upset, but did agree it was a way better system. It all came down to the mighty dollar. Cheaper to buy just one system than pay for two separate ones. 

My CO2 is attached just below the top of the door frame near the heating vent.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...CO2 goes down to the level of the floor....


*Smoke Alarms are best fitted on ceilings whereas Carbon Monoxide alarms are best on the wall at average head height of the occupants* per <that post on Quora. There are more posts that go into more detail, if you're interested.

Our silly ceilings are only 7 1/2 feet. Himself is 6' 2" in bare feet. It doesn't matter much in our house!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Smoke Alarms are best fitted on ceilings whereas Carbon Monoxide alarms are best on the wall at average head height of the occupants* per <that post on Quora. There are more posts that go into more detail, if you're interested.
> 
> Our silly ceilings are only 7 1/2 feet. Himself is 6' 2" in bare feet. It doesn't matter much in our house!



Interesting. Our CO detectors came with instructions to install them about two feet off the floor. Makes sense. CO is heavier than air and would accumulate at floor level first.


----------



## roadfix

Andy M. said:


> Interesting. Our CO detectors came with instructions to install them about two feet off the floor. Makes sense. CO is heavier than air and would accumulate at floor level first.





Exactly.   You could be dead by the time detectors mounted high off the floor detect dangerous levels of CO.


----------



## Bethancherry

I know this might not be everyone’s cup of tea, but I’ve had hell treat  with welsh cakes that tingle when playing with the bakers soft spot. At first it was dry and fruity but now it a moist nob tickler that cakey bakey pudding and pie . Desert just got kinky


----------



## roadfix

Bethancherry said:


> I know this might not be everyone’s cup of tea, but I’ve had hell treat  with welsh cakes that tingle when playing with the bakers soft spot. At first it was dry and fruity but now it a moist nob tickler that cakey bakey pudding and pie . Desert just got kinky





Can you please translate that into American street language?
J/K....  I think I got most of what you said...)


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> Can you please translate that into American street language?
> J/K....  I think I got most of what you said...)


Can you please translate? I have no idea what this means.


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> Can you please translate? I have no idea what this means.


I don't either....


----------



## Kayelle

I'm not sure I want to know. I get the "kinky" part.


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> *My CO2 is attached just below the top of the door frame near the heating vent.*




Addie, you'll be long gone by the time that alarm goes off!! Pirate installed it way up there?


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie, you'll be long gone by the time that alarm goes off!! Pirate installed it way up there?



No. My heating system is inside a built-in chimney with the exhaust on two sides and the intake of air on the front of the chimney with the temp control just above the intake. The CO2 is placed just above the temp control. The smoke detector is on the ceiling. BTW management changes the intake filter twice a year. 

For me, anything five feet or higher is out of reach for me. And with just one leg, a stool is of no value to me at all. At least for now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing.  Sadly, I've been excelling in "nothing" for far too long. It looks like my get-up-and-go has got-up-and-went.  I need to find it soon...


----------



## Cheryl J

If you find your get-up-and-go CG, let me know where it went.  I might find mine there.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm right there with both of you. Could it be the time change?


----------



## Cheryl J

Maybe, but sometimes I'm just lazy and unmotivated. 

Tyler helps with that, though.  He just finished his after school snack and homework, and wants me to toss the ball in the back yard with him. It's such a beautiful day out, and I can't say no to that little face.


----------



## taxlady

My get up and go is gone too. Kayelle, I don't know if it's the time change, but I'm sure that isn't helping.


----------



## Kayelle

Yep, I'm dragging again today, but I have to get into that kitchen and hustle up that dinner planned from Taco Tuesday. Can't be wasting shrimp for sure.
Have fun with Tyler Cheryl. He will keep you young.


----------



## Kayelle

The worse jet lag I ever had was an 11 hr time change when we flew to Russia.The terrible part was we never saw the sunshine for the two weeks we were there, so it was impossible to change your internal bio clock. I felt dead.  It took 11 full days to feel like a human being again at both ends. Geeze, I'll never be doing that again. 
Getting over the hr. time change is taking longer than expected for me, but we should all be ok by tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ladies, I say we rustle up a posse and go off on a get-up-and-go hunting party. Or, maybe, meet in the kinda-middle at *Princess F*'s house and just party! 

I think my biggest problem I that I think of all the things I want to do, can't decide on which one, and just give up to goof off. That plan seems to have been working for years...


----------



## Rascal

I've never been busier, I'm helping a friend out driving trucks, he can't get good staff that will pass a drug test. I don't do drugs........anymore.  

Russ


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> The worse jet lag I ever had was an 11 hr time change when we flew to Russia.The terrible part was we never saw the sunshine for the two weeks we were there, so it was impossible to change your internal bio clock. I felt dead.  It took 11 full days to feel like a human being again at both ends. Geeze, I'll never be doing that again.
> Getting over the hr. time change is taking longer than expected for me, but we should all be ok by tomorrow.



Give airline pinball a try sometime. Dallas to Denver, to Dallas, to San Fran, to New York/Connecticut, and back to San Fran/San Diego then back to Dallas -- in just over one week. 

I didn't leave my bed for 24 hours. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> Give airline pinball a try sometime. Dallas to Denver, to Dallas, to San Fran, to New York/Connecticut, and back to San Fran/San Diego then back to Dallas -- in just over one week.
> 
> I didn't leave my bed for 24 hours.
> 
> CD




Yep  pinball time changes within the USA can be rough, but nothing compares to recovering from a nearly complete time zone change half way around the world from home. Odd it wasn't as bad traveling the same amount of hours west to New Zealand. Russia nearly killed me.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> Yep  pinball time changes within the USA can be rough, but nothing compares to recovering from a nearly complete time zone change half way around the world from home. Odd it wasn't as bad traveling the same amount of hours west to New Zealand. Russia nearly killed me.



I've always been able to adjust pretty quickly on my trips to Europe. I haven't gone that far in the other direction. 

CD


----------



## JustJoel

I never had much trouble with jet lag. I used to do one, sometimes two round trips a year when I lived in Japan. A couple hours of sleep, and I’d be okay.

My mom always had a problem with time zones, though. 
Mom: what time is it there, bubbeleh?
Me: It’s 8:30 on Tuesday morning, Ma.
Mom: oh, that’s tomorrow! If Tuesday is the 21st here, is Tuesday the 22nd there?


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nothing.  Sadly, I've been excelling in "nothing" for far too long. It looks like my get-up-and-go *has got-up-and-went. * I need to find it soon...




I always find my get up and go underneath the dustiest part of my home. Usually a place I can't reach and in need of a ten foot ladder or even higher. 

Right now I have a sink full of dishes waiting for my attention. They are feeling very lonely and unloved.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ladies, I say we rustle up a posse and go off on a get-up-and-go hunting party. Or, maybe, meet in the kinda-middle at *Princess F*'s house and just party!
> 
> I think my biggest problem I that I think of all the things I want to do, can't decide on which one, and just give up to goof off. That plan seems to have been working for years...



A snow shoveling party...no takers???  LOL  No way into or out of town today.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ladies, I say we rustle up a posse and go off on a get-up-and-go hunting party. Or, maybe, meet in the kinda-middle at *Princess F*'s house and just party!
> 
> *I think my biggest problem I that I think of all the things I want to do, can't decide on which one, and just give up to goof off. That plan seems to have been working for years...*



I never knew I had so many twin sisters til I joined DC!


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A snow shoveling party...no takers???  LOL  No way into or out of town today.




Right now I'm using a bloody heavy pick axe to carve a way thru the ice into the barn.  Geese may be waterfowl but snow and ice aren't exactly swim-able.

Guess that party's gonna have to wait for our snow & ice to melt, Princess.


----------



## GotGarlic

Snow-shoveling party? Lol, sorry. I don't even have the right clothes  I'll be the one inside making coffee, tea and a hearty lunch. 

Right now it's sunny and 67°F and I'm sitting on the porch eating leftover pizza for lunch. (I took this photo yesterday. It looks the same today )


----------



## Katie H

Just finished addressing and signing/commenting on all the birthday, anniversary, etc. cards for April, May and June.


I buy all the necessary cards quarterly at Dollar Tree to make sure no one is forgotten on a special day.


The "to be mailed" date is written where the stamp goes and they're kept in date order in a little brass mail rack in the kitchen.


The majority of family members live, in some cases, states away so we keep the mail carrier busy.  We also will never be accused of missing any of the grands' birthdays.


Been doing this for as long as I can remember and it has worked well.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished refining and reprinting several recipes for filing in my recipe binder.


----------



## Just Cooking

Beautiful, no wind day so we took a little road trip, antique shopping..

I found a small (6") Angel Food Cake pan..  

Have to find my small batch angel food cake recipe..  

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

Working on Income Tax and forms for the disability credit. I have been stalling on that one because it puts me in a category that I haven't always been able to face. But we could use it and to be honest, I really do need help. With the tax credit, we can get my home care aid back and for more hours.


----------



## caseydog

Where's buckytom? I'm going through withdrawal. 

CD


----------



## LPBeier

caseydog said:


> Where's buckytom? I'm going through withdrawal.
> 
> CD



When I came back the other day I thought I saw a note that he was leaving. Knowing Tom, it may be awhile and it may be a few days but he will be back.

He always comes back.


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm catching up on my sleep. 

My oil light in my car had been going off and on and when I went to get  the trailer, I checked the oil on the way and while I had a hard time  reading the dip stick, I decided to put a few quarts in.

Last Thursday I went to pick up a cheap dollhouse (I can put it on eBay  for double the price) and the oil light was going on again. I checked  the dipstick, the oil still looked low, so I put another quart in. Then  coming home, the oil light went on again.

So now I decided to stop by my mechanic on the way home to make sure I  really need oil because this has got me suspicious. He looks at the oil  and tells me I'm way overfilled on it. Then to his credit, he manages  not to laugh when I point out the dipstick I've been checking: my  transmission fluid. 

Yeah, no, I don't think I'm going to live this one down soon. 

So between going to bed at 5am and having to get up at the crack of dawn  first to go get the dollhouse, then I had to get up to be at Jiffy Lube  at 8am on Friday morning to get some oil drained. And I couldn't sleep for the rest of the day Friday or Friday night. I don't know why.

But the good news is I finally got some sleep yesterday and last night. And I'm finally going to bed early tonight because tomorrow I need to finally transfer that trailer over to my name, hit the grocery store, pick up my prescription, and do laundry. I won't have time for naps tomorrow.


----------



## Cheryl J

It's 9:30PM here, and I'm heading for the recliner.  *yawn*

Tyler is on spring break from school this week and will be here at 7 tomorrow morning.  I made a batch of pancakes this evening. It's a thing here when he comes over early. I'd rather make them ahead of time, then all I have to do is reheat them in the morning.  And yes, 7AM is early to me .  I may be up, but I don't want to do much in the kitchen that early except pour a cup of coffee.


----------



## Cheryl J

....getting caught up with online stuff. The whole town has been without internet for 2-3 days.  Evidently a fiber optic line to a cell tower was cut, at least that's what 'they're' saying.  Fortunately I was one of the ones who still had cell phone and land line service, but many others didn't.  911 calls were iffy at best and being re-routed to another number.  Yikes.  Ya never know how much you depend on internet and cell/phone service until you're without it.


----------



## foodlover10

It's 2.36pm Monday arvo here and i am just about to prep dinner, just folded and put the washing away, been a pretty lazy day, busy day tomorrow


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The continuing saga of me vs the sewing machine...

I'm giving up. Himself hasn't checked it out yet, but I don't know if he can get the leg back on the cabinet.


----------



## Addie

Today is the day!!! I am going to be fitted for my new leg. My appointment is at one p.m. And I am so nervous. I keep hoping and praying it all comes out right.


----------



## dragnlaw

Great news Addie.  I'm guessing it will be a bit frustrating at first but you are such a fighter!  Go gett'em!


----------



## taxlady

Good luck Addie.


----------



## JustJoel

You must be so excited, Addie! Take it slow, and good luck!


----------



## Addie

Well, yesterday went very well. He made a few adjustments. But there are still one or two more needed. The leg has to go back the shop for some minor  adjustments. So now I go back on April 17th for the final fitting and some basic steps. Pirate needs to go with me to learn how to teach me and keep an eye on me. He also has to learn about taking care of the leg and the mechanics of it. Even though it was a tad bit too long, I was able to take three steps at the most. But I did learn how to PUT IT ON AND TAKE IT OFF! And that is the very first step. 

Every time I think of being able to stand at my kitchen sink without falling, I start crying. That is my biggest challenge. I can wash my own dirty dishes. 

Thank you so much. I am somewhat stunned at how fast everything is happening. I had my leg amputated on April 26 and not even a year later I am on my way again. Just in time for the nice weather that is coming. They asked me if I wanted a flesh colored plastic covering for the lower part of the leg. "No." It will give me a chance to educate those who ask questions or stare at it. Hopefully, if it is a child, the adult with them will be able to teach the child also. 

This experience has not been a tragedy, but an opportunity to teach.

So a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone here in DC. You all have been an important part of my recovery.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy that it is working well for you, Addie..  

Ross


----------



## Addie

It is time for me to get dressed and go to get my Coumedln levels checked. 

My trip yesterday for my leg fitting left me exhausted. I woke up in the middle of the night thinking it was already Thursday and got all dressed. Pirate came out and changed my mind giving me the right time of day. Eleven at night on Wednesday. Back to sleep, woke up at 4 a.m. and stayed awake. Dressed and ready to go at 8 a.m. Talk to all of you later. Fun time coming up.


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Happy that it is working well for you, Addie..
> 
> Ross



For those who have never been through a life changing experience, I would like to say that the support even from folks they know but never met makes a great difference in the recovery of those who have. Thank you for the encouraging words. It does help in keeping me to go strong.


----------



## Mad Cook

Addie said:


> Well, yesterday went very well. He made a few adjustments. But there are still one or two more needed. The leg has to go back the shop for some minor  adjustments. So now I go back on April 17th for the final fitting and some basic steps. Pirate needs to go with me to learn how to teach me and keep an eye on me. He also has to learn about taking care of the leg and the mechanics of it. Even though it was a tad bit too long, I was able to take three steps at the most. But I did learn how to PUT IT ON AND TAKE IT OFF! And that is the very first step.
> 
> Every time I think of being able to stand at my kitchen sink without falling, I start crying. That is my biggest challenge. I can wash my own dirty dishes.
> 
> Thank you so much. I am somewhat stunned at how fast everything is happening. I had my leg amputated on April 26 and not even a year later I am on my way again. Just in time for the nice weather that is coming. They asked me if I wanted a flesh colored plastic covering for the lower part of the leg. "No." It will give me a chance to educate those who ask questions or stare at it. Hopefully, if it is a child, the adult with them will be able to teach the child also.
> 
> This experience has not been a tragedy, but an opportunity to teach.
> 
> So a HUGE THANK YOU to everyone here in DC. You all have been an important part of my recovery.


Hi, Addie. It just shows how long it is since I was on-line. Glad to hear you're getting on so well.

Sadly the parent and children thing often doesn't always work. Often parents hurry past with lowered gaze, telling the child that "it's rude to stare and comment". I'm using a walking stick more or less all the time now when I'll out and about (hip problem - too many horse-related falls!) mostly children ignore it but a while back one child asked its mother why I had a stick and Mother said "It's to hit nosey little boys" (I felt more like hitting the Mother than the child!)

Hope things continue to go well with you.

Love from Mad Cook.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey, *Mad Cook*, good to see you popping in! Hope all is well on your side of the pond.


There was no rain in the forecast for Friday when I made my hair appointment on Tuesday. Guess what? Rain!  Fortunately, it was only sprinkling when I was on my way into the shop, and it had stopped by the time I was coming out. Now I'm trying to adjust to my shorter summer haircut - my neck feels so cold!


----------



## Farmer Jon

After staying with us for 2 weeks my friend and his son will be staying with his pastor from church. His son has had to drive almost an hour every day to school from our place. Now they will be much closer. 
Yesterday was the first time we were able to go work on his house after the flood. We had to quit because the floor was giving away. It was too unsafe to continue. The floors and joist are completely water logged.
 This trans am was almost completely submerged by flood waters. You can see how the neighbors driveway washed.


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon, I know first hand what flood waters can do. I can't say I mourn the loss of an f-body Trans Am, but a flooded house is a nightmare. 

My family and friends live in Hurricane country, and I've see some bad stuff. Fresh water of Salt water, water does some incredible damage. 

CD (Crystal Beach Texas, Hurricane Ike)

.


----------



## caseydog

I bought a whole truckload of lumber, to rebuild a fence between my yard and my neighbor's. We are splitting the cost of materials. I get to build the fence. I hope to knock it all out tomorrow. I have the materials, and the tools. I think I can do it. The last time I rebuilt that fence, I used galvanized steel posts, so those are still solid. Just stringers and boards. All cedar this time around. 

I also picked up a small bottle of Jack Daniel's, for after work pain relief. 

Actually, I plan to do the manly thing, and pour a glass of whiskey, and stand and admire my completed fence for a while. The men on this forum will understand. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> ...Actually, I plan to do the manly thing, and pour a glass of whiskey, and stand and admire my completed fence for a while. The men on this forum will understand.
> 
> CD


You sexist pig. : tongue: [emoji38]

Actually, I bet many women can understand, too. When I still did yard work, I would toss a bottle of beer into the freezer, hop into the shower, get into fresh clothing, and enjoy that well deserved adult beverage while relaxing on the porch and sipping my cold one.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> You sexist pig. : tongue: [emoji38]
> 
> Actually, I bet many women can understand, too. When I still did yard work, I would toss a bottle of beer into the freezer, hop into the shower, get into fresh clothing, and enjoy that well deserved adult beverage while relaxing on the porch and sipping my cold one.



You took a shower first? Just like a woman.  We men bask in the glory of our sweat and body odor, as we gaze upon our conquest. 

CD


----------



## Farmer Jon

*My ducks started laying eggs! My first duck egg breakfast of the year today. Also looks like we got 2 or 3 inches of snow. 

Sent from my P008 using Tapatalk


----------



## Farmer Jon

caseydog said:


> Farmer Jon, I know first hand what flood waters can do. I can't say I mourn the loss of an f-body Trans Am, but a flooded house is a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> My family and friends live in Hurricane country, and I've see some bad stuff. Fresh water of Salt water, water does some incredible damage.
> 
> 
> 
> CD (Crystal Beach Texas, Hurricane Ike)
> 
> 
> 
> .


That flood mud is worst. Slick and stinky. The nastiest stuff I've worked with. One step below pig poop.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

caseydog said:


> You took a shower first? Just like a woman.  We men bask in the glory of our sweat and body odor, as we gaze upon our conquest.
> 
> CD


We women don't sweat. We "glow". 

It takes about 15 minutes for that bottle of beer to achieve the icy frost that I like. I can be in and out of the shower in less than 10 minutes. I figured taking a shower saved me enough time for another bottle of beer.


----------



## dragnlaw

Luckily I live alone and don't have to shower for anyone other than myself.  I often just relax - glowing (and maybe stinking) - while I admire the job and have a cold one.


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> That flood mud is worst. Slick and stinky. The nastiest stuff I've worked with. One step below pig poop.



Oh, yeah. Flood mud smells really bad. Like you said, like pig poop. I can't describe what my friend's refrigerator smelled like when we opened it. It was laying on it's back with the doors up in what was left of the kitchen. OMG, that was a face full of funk. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Well, the fence is done. Not  big fence, but galvanized steel posts, all cedar lumber, and stainless steel screws -- no nails. This fence should outlive me. 

Shorts, sleeveless shirt, dirty, sweaty, and feeling very manly. Doing this kind of job is therapy for me. No customer to tell me to do it the stupid way. My project. My rules. 

My neighbor is paying for half of the cost of materials. All-in-all, a good day. Now I can plant my pepper and herb garden. 

CD

.


----------



## JustJoel

caseydog said:


> Well, the fence is done. Not  big fence, but galvanized steel posts, all cedar lumber, and stainless steel screws -- no nails. This fence should outlive me.
> 
> Shorts, sleeveless shirt, dirty, sweaty, and feeling very manly. Doing this kind of job is therapy for me. No customer to tell me to do it the stupid way. My project. My rules.
> 
> My neighbor is paying for half of the cost of materials. All-in-all, a good day. Now I can plant my pepper and herb garden.
> 
> CD
> 
> .


Wow. That’s a really nice fence, CD! Great work!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> You sexist pig. : tongue: [emoji38]
> 
> Actually, I bet many women can understand, too. When I still did yard work, I would toss a bottle of beer into the freezer, hop into the shower, get into fresh clothing, and enjoy that well deserved adult beverage while relaxing on the porch and sipping my cold one.




I am with you on that. I may not drink alcoholic beverages, but there  are times when a man wants or needs to have that ice cold beer. The look of satisfaction on his face with that first sip, tells the whole story.


----------



## dragnlaw

Grabbing my purse and coat - going to go get some Lotto tickets... 

Both my dog and the cat listened to me when I screeched 

*LEAVE THAT SKUNK ALONE! COME BACK HERE!  NOW! NOW! *


----------



## Rocklobster

dragnlaw said:


> Grabbing my purse and coat - going to go get some Lotto tickets...
> 
> Both my dog and the cat listened to me when I screeched
> 
> *LEAVE THAT SKUNK ALONE! COME BACK HERE!  NOW! NOW! *


 Remember me if you hit the jack pot..


I'm just sitting down for the first time in 10 hours. we've had catering every day this week in addition to our usual busy deli service..I'm still short some competent people so it's double duty..off to band rehearsal in a few minutes..hope I don't fall asleep behind the drum kit..


----------



## dragnlaw

Rocklobster said:


> Remember me if you hit the jack pot...



I'll grab taxy and we'll head on up to your place!


----------



## Rocklobster

dragnlaw said:


> I'll grab taxy and we'll head on up to your place!


You're welcome any time...


----------



## caseydog

If you win the Lotto, you may want to visit Texas. I'm a pretty good cook and I have a new fence. 

CD


----------



## Rocklobster

caseydog said:


> If you win the Lotto, you may want to visit Texas. I'm a pretty good cook and I have a new fence.
> 
> CD


I plan to head down there at some point..I have an old friend who lives in Austin..he has invited me a thousand times..some day..


----------



## dragnlaw

That crazy skunk hung around in the back yard until dusk - about an hour 'n a-half...   was seriously thinking of loading up the .22 with birdshot to shoo it away.

Couldn't do it - was just a baby.  I kept asking him if he couldn't hear his mommy calling, she wanted him to get home before dark.


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Well, the fence is done. Not  big fence, but galvanized steel posts, all cedar lumber, and stainless steel screws -- no nails. This fence should outlive me.
> 
> Shorts, sleeveless shirt, dirty, sweaty, and feeling very manly. Doing this kind of job is therapy for me. No customer to tell me to do it the stupid way. My project. My rules.
> 
> My neighbor is paying for half of the cost of materials. All-in-all, a good day. Now I can plant my pepper and herb garden.
> 
> CD
> 
> .




That looks really nice, Casey.


----------



## Caslon

Bought a wheeled grocery carrier at my local Lowes improvement store today.    I have a detached garage.  I was used to hauling all my heavy bags of groceries all at once in one trip with two hands, to avoid having to walk out to my detached garage again. 

With my recent back injuries, I have to stop doing what I could when I was younger.  The strength is there, but the infrastructure is starting to wane.  Especially if a sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## Andy M.

Caslon said:


> Bought a wheeled grocery carrier at my local Lowes improvement store today.    I have a detached garage.  I was used to hauling all my heavy bags of groceries all at once in one trip with two hands, to avoid having to walk out to my detached garage again.
> 
> With my recent back injuries, I have to stop doing what I could when I was younger.  The strength is there, but the infrastructure is starting to wane.  Especially if a sedentary lifestyle.



I know what you mean. With my wrist surgery, I cannot lift heavy bags with my right hand. More trips bak and forth to the car.


----------



## roadfix

Yeah, it sucks getting old.    Every task now takes almost twice as long to complete.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Yeah, it sucks getting old.    Every task now takes almost twice as long to complete.



It sucks, but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> It sucks, but it's better than the alternative.



Yup, I'd hate to have someone do everything for you...


----------



## medtran49

Just got done cutting up and spicing about 16 pounds of pork for andouille.  We'll probably grind, stuff and smoke Sunday, with a couple of pounds bagged for uncooked bulk.


----------



## roadfix

Printing and filling out the IRS procrastinator form 4868.
I was planning on filing taxes this week but I just felt so lazy, even with Turbo Tax downloaded in my computer.


----------



## Chef Munky

Hi guys and gals
Long time no chat...Been a very hectic few weeks.It's        not like I haven't been stopping by having my morning cup of coffee.I just haven't had time to finish my cup or post anything.


I got a new puppy for my birthday. I named him Butters.
He's a sweet little guy. A long haired Chihuahua. He stole my heart.
And to think I asked for a Beta fish first.



He and the house have had me running around.Butters fractured his back leg that required splints be put in.Hopefully tomorrow they can be removed.


The house has been more of a problem. It all started with a breaker.
I'm now in debt up to my eyeballs. Freezer,fridge, washing machine.
If one more thing breaks or fries I'll be living in my truck.It would be cheaper. LOL!


Munky.


----------



## caseydog

Chef Munky said:


> The house has been more of a problem. It all started with a breaker.
> I'm now in debt up to my eyeballs. Freezer,fridge, washing machine.
> If one more thing breaks or fries I'll be living in my truck.It would be cheaper. LOL!
> 
> 
> Munky.



I know the feeling. My house is now 18 years old, so things are failing left and right. Mother nature hasn't helped, with bees and squirrels taking up residence in my attic, and doing their share of damage. 

I've already replaced my water heater, first floor AC system, and the washer and dryer. The second floor AC system is on borrowed time. The fridge is 25 years old, but still runs as of ten minutes ago. 

It's always something. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Chef Munky said:


> Hi guys and gals
> Long time no chat...Been a very hectic few weeks.It's not like I haven't been stopping by having my morning cup of coffee.I just haven't had time to finish my cup or post anything.
> 
> 
> I got a new puppy for my birthday. I named him Butters.
> He's a sweet little guy. A long haired Chihuahua. He stole my heart.
> And to think I asked for a Beta fish first.
> 
> 
> 
> He and the house have had me running around.Butters fractured his back leg that required splints be put in.Hopefully tomorrow they can be removed.
> 
> 
> The house has been more of a problem. It all started with a breaker.
> I'm now in debt up to my eyeballs. Freezer,fridge, washing machine.
> If one more thing breaks or fries I'll be living in my truck.It would be cheaper. LOL!
> 
> 
> Munky.


 
Hi there, Munky....sure is good to hear from you again!  Been thinking of you.  Glad you have a new little pup, and hope Butters (love that name!) recovers soon.  Have you moved yet?  Like you and *Casey*, I've been having my share of homeowner issues...in the next week or so there will be roofers from dawn to dusk replacing my roof. Will be good to get it done, though. 

Check in when you can, you've been missed!


----------



## Addie

*Well, I did it again.*

Last night I was laying down watching television. I went to sit up and I went into a full blown A Fib event. I was going to take a shot of the nitro. (Found out after, it was a good thing I didn't.) So I just sat there taking in deep breaths, trying to get as much oxygen into my system. No such luck. I kept my eye on the clock. Waited about 35 minutes, told Pirate to call 911. He got dressed as fast as he could. By then my heart had slowed down to a regular beat and nice and quiet. So Pirate got undressed and went back to bed. Ten minutes later the event kicked in again. Call 911. The EMT in the ambulance had a horrible time trying to get an IV started in me. Now such luck. So when I arrived at the ER, my nurse tried, and then the doctor tried, and finally a special IV nurse was called in. No luck. By then a doctor wanted to do it in my neck. Not the first time I have had an IV there. But  the second IV nurse wanted to try first. AHA! It is in and functioning!! Then they wanted a second one just in case that one failed. Here we go again. The second IV nurse tried on the other arm and it went in. I got an injection of medication that brought my BP back to normal. Stayed the night there and came home today. 

I am now fine and trying to get some sleep. I didn't sleep at the ER. So I don't understand why I am now wide awake. Sooner or later I will collapse into a deep sleep. I am going to take my morning meds before I fall asleep. Because I know Pirate won't be able to wake me enough to take them later in the morning. All my heart meds are taken in the morning. The rest of the day are all surplus. Including the ones for pain, which I never take. Don't need them. Don't want them. Right now I think I am the only patient who is not seeking pain meds or trying to gain weight instead of losing it. I know I lost a couple of pounds overnight. I tried my watch on a few minutes ago and it now hangs loose on my wrist. Whereas before it was a perfect fit. Oh well. Will have to stuff my face in the morning. When I am the least hungry.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Hi there, Munky....sure is good to hear from you again!  Been thinking of you.  Glad you have a new little pup, and hope Butters (love that name!) recovers soon.  Have you moved yet?  Like you and *Casey*, I've been having my share of homeowner issues...in the next week or so there will be roofers from dawn to dusk replacing my roof. Will be good to get it done, though.
> 
> Check in when you can, you've been missed!



Hi Munky. It is good to hear from you again.

It is stories like yours and Cheryl's that I gladly pay rent and let someone else have all the ownership fun.


----------



## Addie

roadfix said:


> Printing and filling out the IRS procrastinator form 4868.
> I was planning on filing taxes this week but I just felt so lazy, even with Turbo Tax downloaded in my computer.



You can always move to Massachusetts. We have until the 17th of April to file. Patriots Day falls on the 15th and is a full fledged legal holiday in this state. No, we are not celebrating the Pats wining the Super Bowl. We all ready did that.

We are celebrating the start of the Revolutionary War and all the Patriots that fought and died in those battles. (For our non-American folks that live in other countries.)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If we're celebrating the beginning of the Revolutionary War, why aren't we celebrating in Worcester in September?

*The True Start of the American Revolution*

*"On September 6, 1774, at dawn and through the morning, militia companies from 37 rural townships across Worcester County marched into the shiretown (county seat) of Worcester..."* That's right - the party really started in Worcester about six months sooner. But I digress...

*************************************************

Just finished watching a video a friend had shared to Facebook. Although the theme is Facebook posting and political "discussion", I thought it might apply a bit to a food forum and the discussions there. I'll just leave this here and tiptoe out of sight...

*"Opinion Rhapsody" Parody Rips Into Keyboard Warriors & Social Media Brawlers*


----------



## Chef Munky

caseydog said:


> I know the feeling. My house is now 18 years old, so things are failing left and right. Mother nature hasn't helped, with bees and squirrels taking up residence in my attic, and doing their share of damage.
> 
> I've already replaced my water heater, first floor AC system, and the washer and dryer. The second floor AC system is on borrowed time. The fridge is 25 years old, but still runs as of ten minutes ago.
> 
> It's always something.
> 
> CD




Your right Casey..always something.
We wised up and bought the extra warranties (Sp) this time around.
Our house was built in 86.It's managed to hold up to two young romping, growing,rowdy boys.It's      been fun.



Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cheryl J said:


> Hi there, Munky....sure is good to hear from you again!  Been thinking of you.  Glad you have a new little pup, and hope Butters (love that name!) recovers soon.  Have you moved yet?  Like you and *Casey*, I've been having my share of homeowner issues...in the next week or so there will be roofers from dawn to dusk replacing my roof. Will be good to get it done, though.
> 
> Check in when you can, you've been missed!




Awe shucks Cheryl 
The move has been put off.On the bright side of it all.It's    at least been over hauled except for the flooring (Butters!!!!!!)
It would be our luck the roof is next. What's the price going for in your area?


My lil" buddy Butters is doing great.Pins were removed yesterday.
He still has to be kept confined for a few more weeks, but he's doing great.He makes me LOL out loud.Funny guy. My husband says he's  got my attitude.Like that's a bad thing?


Munky.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> If we're celebrating the beginning of the Revolutionary War, why aren't we celebrating in Worcester in September?
> 
> *The True Start of the American Revolution*
> 
> *"On September 6, 1774, at dawn and through the morning, militia companies from 37 rural townships across Worcester County marched into the shiretown (county seat) of Worcester..."* That's right - the party really started in Worcester about six months sooner. But I digress...
> *************************************************
> 
> You are right. There were so many small battles fought over the course of the early 1770's that it is hard to pick a true starting date. The reason for the 17th of April, it is when the first shots were fired within a township and British as well as Americans were killed. There are graves of the British soldiers killed in Concord as you enter where the famous statue of the American fighter is. Concord was the real spark that set off the war for real. Not just a skirmish here and there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...There were so many small battles fought over the course of the early 1770's that it is hard to pick a true starting date...


It looks like you didn't even glance at that article I linked, *Addie*. There were more than double the patriots that mustered in Worcester than eventually showed up in Lexington and Concord.  The Worcester event was organized "... to close the courts, the outposts of British authority in this far reach of the Empire." They were successful in "the insurgents forced two dozen court officials to walk the gauntlet, hats in hand, reciting their recantations more than thirty times each so everyone could hear. The wording was strong: the officials would cede to the will of the people and promise never to execute “the unconstitutional act of the British parliament” (the Massachusetts Government Act) that would “reduce the inhabitants … to mere arbitrary power.” With this humiliating submission, all British authority vanished from Worcester County, never to return."

This type of uprising happened from Worcester county and all the way throughout the western shiretowns of MA. Even Salem and Plymouth were able to clean house.  Drove all those British officials out for an eventual showdown in Concord - where, apparently, the militia didn't plan as well and had to muster in a hurry. It was then that blood was shed. So as you can see, the revolution began in Worcester, but the war started in Concord.

I guess Boston got its date picked for celebrating because it had a better press agent than Worcester...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It looks like you didn't even glance at that article I linked, *Addie*. There were more than double the patriots that mustered in Worcester than eventually showed up in Lexington and Concord.  The Worcester event was organized "... to close the courts, the outposts of British authority in this far reach of the Empire." They were successful in "the insurgents forced two dozen court officials to walk the gauntlet, hats in hand, reciting their recantations more than thirty times each so everyone could hear. The wording was strong: the officials would cede to the will of the people and promise never to execute “the unconstitutional act of the British parliament” (the Massachusetts Government Act) that would “reduce the inhabitants … to mere arbitrary power.” With this humiliating submission, all British authority vanished from Worcester County, never to return."
> 
> This type of uprising happened from Worcester county and all the way throughout the western shiretowns of MA. Even Salem and Plymouth were able to clean house.  Drove all those British officials out for an eventual showdown in Concord - where, apparently, the militia didn't plan as well and had to muster in a hurry. It was then that blood was shed. So as you can see, the revolution began in Worcester, but the war started in Concord.
> 
> I guess Boston got its date picked for celebrating because it had a better press agent than Worcester...


\\

You are right and I apologize. So I did go back and read the whole article. I guess I grew up never hearing about Worcester County. I do remember in the seventh grade, we put our history books away and were given a little thick booklet about the  Revolution and in that booklet, it stated that it all started at the Boston Massacre. I have walked across the little plaque in the middle of the road coming out of State Street subway. BTW, the very first black citizen to die from that skirmish was Crispis Atticus. And he happened to be a Free Man. He lingered for a few days and then passed. John Adams was the lawyer for the King's men when they went on trial. He must have done a good job because if my memory serves me, it couldn't be determined who fired the first shot. 

If you really want to hear some screwed up history, go to Philadelphia. According to them, they started the whole mess. And then try to attack B. Franklin. You would of thought he had been tarred and feathered. 

The only reason he lived in Philly is because he was a runaway indentured servant to his brother for learning the printing business. Dear Brother was extremely cruel. So Benny ran away to Philly. Had he returned to Boston, he would have been arrested. He couldn't even return for his parents funerals. BTW, Mr. and Mrs. Franklin have a HUGE headstone shaped like the Washington Monument. It can be viewed in the middle of downtown Boston on Tremont Street next to the Park St. church.


----------



## simonbaker

Just got home from Palm Sunday Mass.  Time for donuts & the CBS morning show.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Today Im just farting around the house. Ias going to clean the chicken coop but its cold out and I just don't feel like it. 



Decided to make some chicken stock. I have a few old birds that got freezer burn. while that is simmering im making some goat treats. I have a bag of flour that is 3 years old and a bag of brown sugar that is hard as a rock. I am experimenting. 



Chunk of brown sugar
some water to dissolve it
few cups of flour and make a dough
spread it out on oiled cookie sheet

Bake it for a while at 350
First batch in the oven. Its really sweet. They should like it.


----------



## Kayelle

simonbaker said:


> Just got home from Palm Sunday Mass.  Time for donuts & the CBS morning show.




*Bummer,* the CBS Sunday Morning Show was replaced here with the Masters Golf Tournament.  We enjoyed SC's Sunday morning loaded Bagels & Lox anyway.


----------



## Andy M.

Watching the ballgame and collection data for taxes. Probably do them tomorrow.


----------



## simonbaker

Kayelle said:


> *Bummer,* the CBS Sunday Morning Show was replaced here with the Masters Golf Tournament.  We enjoyed SC's Sunday morning loaded Bagels & Lox anyway.


Yes, we realized that after I posted this too.  Alternative choice today is Netflix.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Today Im just farting around the house. Ias going to clean the chicken coop but its cold out and I just don't feel like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to make some chicken stock. I have a few old birds that got freezer burn. while that is simmering im making some goat treats. I have a bag of flour that is 3 years old and a bag of brown sugar that is hard as a rock. I am experimenting.
> 
> Chunk of brown sugar
> some water to dissolve it
> few cups of flour and make a dough
> spread it out on oiled cookie sheet
> 
> Bake it for a while at 350
> First batch in the oven. Its really sweet. They should like it.



To soften brown sugar, light or dark, place a fresh piece of bread in with the brown sugar. In about 20-30 minutes, you will think it was just made and soft. For some strange reason this little trick works. I don't understand the chemistry about it, but then I don't need to. My mother taught me about this along with a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL  Addie, there is a limit to how hard brown sugar can get that will be softened by bread/apple slice, etc.   Believe me - been there - done that!


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> LOL  Addie, there is a limit to how hard brown sugar can get that will be softened by bread/apple slice, etc.   Believe me - been there - done that!



I have never had that trick fail me. No matter how old my brown sugar was.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> To soften brown sugar, light or dark, place a fresh piece of bread in with the brown sugar. In about 20-30 minutes, you will think it was just made and soft. For some strange reason this little trick works. I don't understand the chemistry about it, but then I don't need to. My mother taught me about this along with a bunch of other stuff.





Addie said:


> I have never had that trick fail me. No matter how old my brown sugar was.


Brown sugar gets hard when it dries out. Adding a piece of bread or a slice of apple, etc., provides moisture which the sugar then absorbs. Voîlà, soft sugar. 

However, if there's a large amount of sugar, there may not be enough moisture in one slice of bread to soften it all. It's not related to the age of the sugar.


----------



## Farmer Jon

This stuff is really hard. I had to stab it with a screwdriver to bust off a chunk!


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> This stuff is really hard. I had to stab it with a screwdriver to bust off a chunk!



You are a farmer. You work with your hands, and with tools. You know the rule...

When all else fails, get out your biggest hammer. 

That, and a ridiculously large screwdriver with a lifetime warranty is all a man ever needs to solve life's toughest challenges. 

CD


----------



## simonbaker

Boo-ya!


----------



## taxlady

I have had brown sugar that was so hard that I had to grate it, but that worked fine in whatever recipe it was I was making. I find that the softening with something moist tricks can take a lot longer than 1/2 an hour. It depends on how dry and how big the chunk of brown sugar is. I often use a cabbage or lettuce leaf. I have never used a slice of apple, I use apple peel.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> I have had brown sugar that was so hard that I had to grate it, but that worked fine in whatever recipe it was I was making. *I find that the softening with something moist tricks can take a lot longer than 1/2 an hour.* It depends on how dry and how big the chunk of brown sugar is. I often use a cabbage or lettuce leaf. I have never used a slice of apple, I use apple peel.


 
Exactly!  I've grated it before as well, but putting a slice of bread in with hardened brown sugar takes *much* longer than half an hour.  More like a day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I bought this cute little clay "sugar bear" decades ago for about $3. If I haven't used my brown sugar for awhile, I just moisten the bear and put it in the tub of brown sugar. That way it keeps it soft; I am rarely surprised by hard sugar. If I'm not being as efficient, I have to wait a day for the sugar to soften up. Needless to say, I try to keep an eye on it.


----------



## Kayelle

I don't get it. I can't be the only one who buys brown sugar in a plastic bag! I haven't had a brick of brown sugar in a box for 20 yrs!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I don't get it. I can't be the only one who buys brown sugar in a plastic bag! I haven't had a brick of brown sugar in a box for 20 yrs!



Mine goes hard in the plastic bag. I don't think I have seen it sold any other way in decades.

But, honestly, I don't buy brown sugar anymore. I don't use it often enough. If need some brown sugar, I just stir some molasses into some white sugar. Makes perfectly good brown sugar.


----------



## Just Cooking

I vac pack mine... seems to work for me..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I don't get it. I can't be the only one who buys brown sugar in a plastic bag! I haven't had a brick of brown sugar in a box for 20 yrs!


I move it from the plastic bag to an airtight canister. It's been a long time since it hardened up - only once in the last several years. We have a rather humid environment, so it doesn't dry out easily and I keep the lid on when I'm not measuring it.


----------



## dragnlaw

I store some of my pantry things in the basement.  I've kept brown sugar and white sugar there many times with no problems...  usually. 

If the whole package hardens well, lots of luck. Too awkward, too messy, still feel horribly guilty but it hit the garbage.


----------



## Chef Munky

Getting ready to prep a Prime rib roast for dinner tonight


It's our 30-31st? wedding anniversary today.
Where did the time go?


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Getting ready to prep a Prime rib roast for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> It's our 30-31st? wedding anniversary today.
> Where did the time go?
> 
> 
> Munky.



Happy Anniversary.

What do you mean, "... 30-31st? ..." You don't know which?


----------



## Josie1945

Chef Munky said:


> Getting ready to prep a Prime rib roast for dinner tonight
> 
> 
> It's our 30-31st? wedding anniversary today.
> Where did the time go?
> 
> 
> Munky.



Happy Anniversary Munky
 Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Anniversary, *Munky*, to you and your Mister! Enjoy that roast.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Happy Anniversary.
> 
> What do you mean, "... 30-31st? ..." You don't know which?




It's 30.


I was just joking.
And thank you.



Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> It's 30.
> 
> 
> I was just joking.
> And thank you.[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> Munky.


Happy Anniversary Munky! [emoji177] We'll be celebrating 35 in June!


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Anniversary.

I celebrated my 2nd 20th earlier this year (this time with SO).


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Happy Anniversary, *Munky*, to you and your Mister! Enjoy that roast.


 
Plus 100!  Happy anniversary to you and the Mister, Munky.


----------



## Kayelle

I just finished the prep for a French Toast casserole to take along for Easter brunch tomorrow. It's made with cinnamon swirl bread with pecan/butter/brown sugar topping, served with real maple syrup. I'll put it together tonight and bake in the morning before transporting.
Packing for our trip is in full swing and I'm stressed out as usual but this isn't my first rodeo. I've learned to pack lots of clothes already on hangers for a cruise.


----------



## taxlady

Kay, that French toast casserole sounds delicious.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing / recuperating after doing the prep for supper. Pooped me right out. I'll go make supper in 15-30 minutes.


----------



## foodlover10

It's 12.30pm Easter Sunday here, sitting in my dressing gown watching reruns of The Waltons lol, it's wet and miserable here but not too cold, got the fire going and going to cook a roast lamb for dinner tonight.  We are having a very mild fall here, can't wait for winter. Might go down the local pub tomorrow for a drink, here in NZ the pubs and all the shops are closed all day Good Friday and all day Easter Sunday so not much else to do today


----------



## Addie

I am sitting in this wheelchair waiting for my pain meds to kick in. Sitting in this chair, as much as I love it, all day long kills my back. Pirate will cook my supper for me when I get hungry. I had a small bowl of pasta earlier today, and I think the pain meds not only go for the back, but also any hunger pains I may get. 

I could be doing some of the housework that needs doing. But that is not a fun activity for me. So here I sit. Oh joy!!

Uh oh! The pain meds have kicked in and I am feeling very sleepy. Nighty nite!


----------



## Rascal

4.13 pm here on Sunday arvo, cooking a half ham, kids coming with pasta salad and roast vege salad. I'm doing the ham and twice fried chips.

Russ


----------



## Just Cooking

We are finishing the prep of D&SIL's home for the arrival of grandson, his wife and two boys in Missouri..

They have finally decided to move here and we are all very happy.. 

D&SIL's home will be a zoo until the kids move into their own home but, it will be a fun zoo.. Glad that Jeannie and I have our own place...  

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

Very proud of our cub scout pack. Once a year we volunteer at the local food bank. Our scouts collected enough food for each family that came though to get 45 items.  



Pictured is the trailer full of supplies they collected and delivered a few weeks ago to flood victims. My boy is all the way to the right in the blue shirt.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Very proud of our cub scout pack. Once a year we volunteer at the local food bank. Our scouts collected enough food for each family that came though to get 45 items.
> 
> Pictured is the trailer full of supplies they collected and delivered a few weeks ago to flood victims. My boy is all the way to the right in the blue shirt.



 Glad to hear about all the good work your cub scouts have done. They are never too young to learn that there are other folks and families that are not as fortunate as they are. They sound like a great bunch of children. No wonder you are proud. 

Whoever said "Pride goeth before the fall" didn't know what they were talking about. That person needs to meet your Cub Scouts!


----------



## Cheryl J

Great pic, Jon!  

Heading out to the back yard to play catch with my *very *active grandson.  Beautiful afternoon for it.


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> We are finishing the prep of D&SIL's home for the arrival of grandson, his wife and two boys in Missouri..
> 
> They have finally decided to move here and we are all very happy..
> 
> D&SIL's home will be a zoo until the kids move into their own home but, it will be a fun zoo.. Glad that Jeannie and I have our own place...
> 
> Ross




Don't know how I missed this Ross..but congrats! Very nice that you have more family joining you. Yep, I hear ya on having your own place.


----------



## Just Cooking

Fall of 2018 painting project finally done, April 2019..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Farmer Jon*, a tip of the Girl Scout beret to those scouts for their caring. 



Just Cooking said:


> We are finishing the prep of D&SIL's home for the arrival of grandson, his wife and two boys in Missouri..
> 
> They have finally decided to move here and we are all very happy.. ...


That's wonderful, *Ross*! Nothing better than family, as long as you all get along together.  BTW, I see you work on art projects at about the same speed I do. 


What am I doing? Absolutely nuthin'! It's a damp, cold, penetratingly chilly day. A great day to lay under the bed covers and read, or flop on a chair, pull a woven throw over yourself and binge-watch TV. Or drink. Coffee and tea right now, but I have a feeling we'll be on to the Bourbon and wine later tonight. For, you know, medicinal purposes.


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Fall of 2018 painting project finally done, April 2019..
> 
> Ross



Beautiful work. I can't even draw a straight line with a whole set of rulers. 

Better late than never!


----------



## Cheryl J

Beautiful, Ross!  Love all the colors!


----------



## Chef Munky

Waking up....
Can't think yet of what's supposed to be done today. Probably nothing.
With any luck..


Glad April is almost over.  In this house it's like Christmas.
Celebrated hubby's birthday yesterday. We grilled up some steaks.
We're really getting into watching Hockey. I know nothing about the game.
The lingo they used "Chicklets" cracked me up!
So we watched the game.


Ok, so now I found something to do while saying nothing here.
Check the game schedule. Who's playing tonight?


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Fall of 2018 painting project finally done, April 2019..
> 
> Ross




Wow that's a beautiful butterfly!


Did you paint that from a kit or freestyle it?
If it's a kit I want one to..


My Mom Cave: 

The corner of the garage that's now my craft area. I staked my claim on it. Those that dare enter while I'm working treads silently.
It's  a pretty cool set up. My guys even put up a flat screen tv for me. Wasn't that nice of them?


Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> *Wow that's a beautiful butterfly!
> 
> 
> Did you paint that from a kit or freestyle it?*
> If it's a kit I want one to..
> 
> 
> My Mom Cave:
> 
> The corner of the garage that's now my craft area. I staked my claim on it. Those that dare enter while I'm working treads silently.
> It's  a pretty cool set up. My guys even put up a flat screen tv for me. Wasn't that nice of them?
> 
> 
> Munky.



Thank you.. 
Its a butterfly I picked up @ the local Tuesday Mornings branch..
It was mounted on something (forgot what) but I only wanted the butterfly.. I sprayed it white and then black to freestyle paint it with acrylic paints..

Ross

Ross


----------



## Addie

Ever so many moons ago, when the kids were small, they all loved and still do, Chinese Egg Rolls. So I need a spider. I am on the hunt for one with the lowest cost and wooden handle. 

A girlfriend told me at one time to make sure it has a wooden handle. The reason being is that if you are constantly dipping the spider into hot fat to retrieve the food, eventually the heat travels up a metal handle and you have to waste time for it to cool down enough to handle. Wise words and I paid attention. She also told me to make sure the basket has holes large enough for any covering foods that come loose can fall through the more open basket. 

I am in the mood for egg rolls. And so are Pirate and Spike. 

Also last Wednesday I went for my final fitting for my new leg. Tyler really put me through my paces. So now my stump is ever so sore. According to him, it will toughen up and I should do fine. Also Tyler is coming to Eastie to train myself, Pirate and the staff at PT in how to use and care for my new leg. 

When I told Tyler about how my kids absolutely refused to pamper me in any way, all I got from him was a "Good, and I am going to do the same. No sympathy here either." Right now the leg and all the equipment that goes with it is sitting in the corner right where I see it as soon as I open my eyes. 

Now I remember where the lock is for the knee part to bend, I just forgot how to do it. Oh dear!!! I am in trouble. But I am going to be able to get back into my kitchen and cook foods I enjoy making.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Farmer Jon*, a tip of the Girl Scout beret to those scouts for their caring.
> 
> 
> That's wonderful, *Ross*! Nothing better than family, as long as you all get along together.  BTW, I see you work on art projects at about the same speed I do.
> 
> 
> What am I doing? Absolutely nuthin'! *It's a damp, cold, penetratingly chilly day.* A great day to lay under the bed covers and read, or flop on a chair, pull a woven throw over yourself and binge-watch TV. Or drink. Coffee and tea right now, but I have a feeling we'll be on to the Bourbon and wine later tonight. For, you know, medicinal purposes.



What is going on with our weather this past month. Rain, rain and if that is not enough, more rain.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, I buy spiders from Asian stores. They are usually inexpensive. Don't you have a China Town or at least an Asian grocery not too far away? BTW, a bamboo handle would be just as good as wood.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, I buy spiders from Asian stores. They are usually inexpensive. Don't you have a China Town or at least an Asian grocery not too far away? BTW, a bamboo handle would be just as good as wood.



Yes, we do. But I would have to take two buses and one train to get into downtown Boston. So Amazon it will have to be. I used to run to Chinatown for my lunch hour during my working days. I miss going in town so much. There is always something going on. 

You are right. I should have used the word "bamboo".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Recovering from a busy day*

It was baking weather, so I got busy. Made banana nut bread and strawberry shortcake biscuits. Used a couple of the biscuits for shortcakes for dessert. And supper, Philly cheesesteak sandwiches, took forever to prep all the veggies and the meat - sliced thin from steak. Besides all that, I took our 6-count package of English muffins I had bought last week (planned on Eggs Benedict, but...) and turned them all into better-than-McMuffins. Four of those went in the freezer, the other two ended up in our tummies. 

Now to read and sip wine.


----------



## Chef Munky

Looking for portable a/c units for the master bedroom. 



I'm a little confused about the venting. Some units say no venting required yet they show the venting tube attached to the window???


We have a sliding glass window.

Another thing people say is some units leak.


I'm looking at this one.



https://www.amazon.com/MIDEA-MPF08C...s+portable,electronics,207&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1


Can a hose be clamped to a bucket for drainage?


Confused as usual..


Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

Munky, I hear yuh on the confusion!  Sorry I don't have the name of the unit I purchased (gave it for my grandchildren last summer's heatwave) but my portable unit went both ways too.  

You did not have to necessarily drain the water - but if you do fix it that way be prepared to empty the bucket often.   I still don't understand where the water went if you did not hook up the drain hose.  

But it MUST be _air vented_ to an exterior exit for the hot air.  

I liked it.  It had several modes, timer, adjust temperature, etc.  Easy to store and move around.  Like a lot of appliances it must be a direct line to the plug, regular extension cords won't work with it.  Make sure you get the correct size for the room.


----------



## taxlady

I don't think there is a way to have a portable air conditioner that doesn't vent outdoors. It would have to somehow store the heat that it is taking out of the air. Sounds like something for a future technology.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Looking for portable a/c units for the master bedroom.
> 
> Confused as usual..
> 
> 
> Munky.


 No idea what your particular budget is but, I do know people who have used Mitsubishi Room Air Conditioners with great success.. They are not cheap..

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> No idea what your particular budget is but, I do know people who have used Mitsubishi Room Air Conditioners with great success.. They are not cheap..
> 
> Ross




Budget?....B.R.O.K.E.!


I'm using my Kitty money. This not so bright idea of mine (here we go again) was to help my husband be more comfortable.He could have and keep all the cold air to himself and off of me! 



I'll keep looking.Installing a vent hole would mean cutting through a wall (Not a chance!)


Maybe Amazon has some nice floor fans.
I did see some that sit on your desk. You just add ice cubes to them. LOL!!!! Much cheaper.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I did most of the prep for an easy supper. I'm pooped out. Only two more minor things to do. Had to take a proper break, not just a two minute sit down.


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Munky, I hear yuh on the confusion!  Sorry I don't have the name of the unit I purchased (gave it for my grandchildren last summer's heatwave) but my portable unit went both ways too.
> 
> You did not have to necessarily drain the water - but if you do fix it that way be prepared to empty the bucket often.   I still don't understand where the water went if you did not hook up the drain hose.
> 
> But it MUST be _air vented_ to an exterior exit for the hot air.
> 
> I liked it.  It had several modes, timer, adjust temperature, etc.  Easy to store and move around.  Like a lot of appliances it must be a direct line to the plug, regular extension cords won't work with it.  Make sure you get the correct size for the room.




Shake them down for the info.
No....Don't do that. You might scare them.


Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> Looking for portable a/c units for the master bedroom.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about the venting. Some units say no venting required yet they show the venting tube attached to the window???
> 
> 
> We have a sliding glass window.
> 
> Another thing people say is some units leak.
> 
> 
> I'm looking at this one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/MIDEA-MPF08C...s+portable,electronics,207&sr=1-1-spons&psc=1
> 
> 
> Can a hose be clamped to a bucket for drainage?
> 
> 
> Confused as usual..
> 
> 
> Munky.


I read a Q&A on the Amazon page. The manufacturer says that unit can work vented, where the warm air goes out one side of the unit (outdoors if it's in a window) or not vented, like in a kitchen with no window. The people in the room would feel the cool air, but the temperature of the room would not go down. And this particular one says it recycles the condensate (not sure I understand how). The manufacturer seems pretty responsive if you want to ask them questions.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Budget?....B.R.O.K.E.!
> 
> 
> I'm using my Kitty money. This not so bright idea of mine (here we go again) was to help my husband be more comfortable.He could have and keep all the cold air to himself and off of me!
> 
> I'll keep looking.Installing a vent hole would mean cutting through a wall (Not a chance!)
> 
> Maybe Amazon has some nice floor fans.
> I did see some that sit on your desk. You just add ice cubes to them. LOL!!!! Much cheaper.
> 
> Munky.



Munky, Over the years I have had the standard box AC and the ones for sliding glass windows. I found that by nailing a small support piece of board on the outside windowsill, and installing the AC at a very slight tilt toward the outside, any water that is meant to be drained will end up outside the home and away from the foundation. (That's important.) I also painted the piece of wood to match the color of the outside wall. And I also placed the very edge of the AC (about a 1/2 inch) on the wood for support. 

I have also used the room AC. NEVER AGAIN! I forgot about it, left it running, and when I came home late that night, I had a very watery mess to clean up. 

Just some food for thought for you. Good luck. Hope you find a solution that works for the both of you. And give hubby a big hug!


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Munky, Over the years I have had the standard box AC and the ones for sliding glass windows. I found that by nailing a small support piece of board on the outside windowsill, and installing the AC at a very slight tilt toward the outside, any water that is meant to be drained will end up outside the home and away from the foundation. (That's important.) I also painted the piece of wood to match the color of the outside wall. And I also placed the very edge of the AC (about a 1/2 inch) on the wood for support.
> 
> I have also used the room AC. NEVER AGAIN! I forgot about it, left it running, and when I came home late that night, I had a very watery mess to clean up.
> 
> Just some food for thought for you. Good luck. Hope you find a solution that works for the both of you. And give hubby a big hug!




Still on the hunt. I'm no quitter.
Just reread my original post. Shame on me. Our bedroom has a sliding glass door.No window.


The master bath has the sliding window. The portable a/c's will not work for that.Cord length is too short and it poses a hazard of electrocution the outlet is just above the sink or my husband losing his balance tripping on the cord.


I gave away our window unit last summer. The only thing that unit did make a lot of noise and run up the electric bill.And we were supposed to be moving at the time.


Been doing a lot of reading up on the specifics of different units.
Maybe not this particular unit. If I bought an additional vent kit and used a 6" dryer vent hose this might work. Modified Munky's way.
I don't know


I sure hope you didn't try and lift your window a/c by yourself. Those things are heavy.


Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

The Red Sox game is about to start. So, that.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Still on the hunt. I'm no quitter.
> Just reread my original post. Shame on me. Our bedroom has a sliding glass door.No window.
> 
> I sure hope you didn't try and *lift your window a/c by yourself.* Those things are heavy.
> 
> Munky.



Nope. That is why I have three hulking sons and one SIL to do my bidding. Good luck in your quest for a solution.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Started the day prepping poppers for the grill tonigt and just got done planting some fruit trees.  A peach and a nectarine.  A bit late, but we had frost just two nights ago... and if we ever got things in the ground on time around here, the neighbors would think we moved out  and some other folks moved in.

Now me and the dogs are chillin' under the ceiling fan.  Not a bad way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## Addie

*How is Hubby Doing?*

I have often thought of the two of you this past year. Always wondered how much progress he had made. At least I know he can converse with you.

We have several residents in this building that have had some serious strokes. Dom, who used to be our main maintenance man still tries to do little things around the building. It is very hard to understand him when he talks though. I have to not look at him when he is talking, as I can't understand what he is saying. Whereas, if I don't look at his face and concentrate on listening to him, it is so much easier. 

The warm weather is around the corner and he will be outside keeping the grounds clean and in the fall he does a fantastic job with leaf raking. When I first moved in here, he was a robust healthy man in his late 60's. That was 12 years ago. One day when he was sitting by himself in the community room, I went in and sat down next to him just to talk. I will never forget the one sentence he said to me. "All I want is to feel useful."  How well I know that feeling. My heart goes out to him. 

I never realized just how mean some folks in this building can be. One said to me that he is just faking so he can collect a paycheck. Wanted to know why I even bother to talk to him at all. My reply, can't be repeated here.

If anyone thinks having a stroke patient as a family member difficult, imagine what it is like for the stroke patient.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> I have often thought of the two of you this past year. Always wondered how much progress he had made. At least I know he can converse with you.
> 
> We have several residents in this building that have had some serious strokes. Dom, who used to be our main maintenance man still tries to do little things around the building. It is very hard to understand him when he talks though. I have to not look at him when he is talking, as I can't understand what he is saying. Whereas, if I don't look at his face and concentrate on listening to him, it is so much easier.
> 
> The warm weather is around the corner and he will be outside keeping the grounds clean and in the fall he does a fantastic job with leaf raking. When I first moved in here, he was a robust healthy man in his late 60's. That was 12 years ago. One day when he was sitting by himself in the community room, I went in and sat down next to him just to talk. I will never forget the one sentence he said to me. "All I want is to feel useful."  How well I know that feeling. My heart goes out to him.
> 
> I never realized just how mean some folks in this building can be. One said to me that he is just faking so he can collect a paycheck. Wanted to know why I even bother to talk to him at all. My reply, can't be repeated here.
> 
> If anyone thinks having a stroke patient as a family member difficult, imagine what it is like for the stroke patient.




Addie,
I'm assuming that question is directed towards me. Correct?


Every stroke patient is different. No two days are the same.
We take things one day at a time.If he can't talk to me without pain I understand it.That's why I made myself the Mom Cave.It keeps my sanity.


If that means stepping up out of my comfort zone to help and protect him from the mocking cruel people I will. Have actually dismissed supposed loving family members. They will never while I'm still alive be informed of anything concerning him. Period!


 He's doing what he can do when he can. If not he has all of us backing him up. Especially me.


Munky


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Addie,
> I'm assuming that question is directed towards me. Correct?
> 
> Every stroke patient is different. No two days are the same.
> We take things one day at a time.If he can't talk to me without pain I understand it.That's why I made myself the Mom Cave.It keeps my sanity.
> 
> If that means stepping up out of my comfort zone to help and protect him from the mocking cruel people I will. Have actually dismissed supposed loving family members. They will never while I'm still alive be informed of anything concerning him. Period!
> 
> He's doing what he can do when he can. If not he has all of us backing him up. Especially me.
> 
> Munky



You now sound like Pirate. He is my legal primary caregiver. And as the patient, I can loudly assure you, even if he can't always voice what he wants to say, he is very grateful. I know I am. He went to battle for me today. 

Lewis Mall made two appointments for me in the same day. I simply cannot not do it. I do not have the physical or emotional strength. I have had no, much needed extended rest since I got home from the hospital. (We all know how much rest a person gets in a hospital.) So when my driver knocked on the door, he told the driver I had a huge migraine headache and was sound asleep. Sure enough the driver called Lewis Mall (LM my clinic) and in a matter of less than three minutes, my phone rang. Pirate answered it and told them very calmly that they would have to reschedule my appointments. Said Thank you for calling, and hung up on them. 

Since I didn't keep the morning appointment, they without my permission or knowledge rescheduled me for this afternoon. 

I was thinking of the both of you last night around about three in the a.m. Sent a prayer on its way for the both of you. I am so happy to hear that he hasn't quit trying. 

My daughter is a very negative person. So unless she tells me that it is very important to see me to give me something she thinks I need, I do not encourage her visits.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm listening to day baseball. That, and waiting for the smell of bleach to go away. We had the house power washed today. Looks brand new!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm listening to day baseball. That, and waiting for the smell of bleach to go away. We had the house power washed today. Looks brand new!



So how close to having your home ready to for sale are  you? I am beginning to think you have grown to love Massachusetts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nowhere near close enough, *Addie*.  And NO, I have not grown to love MA. In fact, I miss OH more and more each day. It's just taking us way longer to work on the house than we thought. Time to part with money and get it fixed the way we would do ourselves if Himself's back wasn't hurting and my lower joints didn't hurt so much. Still, I think it hurts even more to part with the money.


----------



## simonbaker

Our daughter just moved home tonight.  She's done with her sophomore year at the University of Minnesota.  3 1/2 hours N. Of home.   New adjustments for all.  It's nice having her home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw, I bet it is nice, *simonbaker*.  Enjoy the time together.


I'm melting. Or, rather, cooling off after melting. I'm great at procrastinating. You might say I'm a pro at it. Anyway, I've had this pile of financial papers that I've wanted to burn off in the fireplace for...: - let's say a long time. Well, the weather is getting nice and the last good chance I had for doing this was a day or two ago. Before the weather gets any warmer, I kindled up the fireplace and got busy. Two hours later, my right index finger needs just a wee bit of BBQ sauce to turn it into an acceptable baby riblet.   Thinking of putting the A/C on...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nowhere near close enough, *Addie*. * And NO, I have not grown to love MA.* In fact, I miss OH more and more each day. It's just taking us way longer to work on the house than we thought. Time to part with money and get it fixed the way we would do ourselves if Himself's back wasn't hurting and my lower joints didn't hurt so much. Still, I think it hurts even more to part with the money.



I can understand your homesickness. I have left Mass five times and three years was the longest I was gone. Getting ready to leave and sell a home you have built yourselves, is a big project. Good Luck and I hope you can return to your roots real soon. But once you move, just remember DC. At least we will always be here waiting to hear about how happy you are to be home again. Will you be planning to build again or just buying a home that is on the market?


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Our daughter just moved home tonight.  She's done with her sophomore year at the University of Minnesota.  3 1/2 hours N. of home.   New adjustments for all.  It's nice having her home.



Gee, I remember when she was just 14 y.o. 

In the event should she still wants to go to Salem during Halloween, I will gladly give her Pirate's email address, (he gave me his permission) and he will tell her what to attend and what to avoid. Some events are a must and some are boring. Some events you pay for and some are free. His advice for right now is to make her reservations a year in advance. That is a must. Pirate has been several times and had a blast each time. The Witches Circle is a must. Of course we are within driving distance and about 20-25 minutes away with traffic. So he and his friends would just jump in the car and off they would go for a night of fun. 

I can't believe she is actually old enough to attend this event on her own with other friends her age. It is very safe.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> ...But once you move, just remember DC...


Um, you do know that I pop up here wherever I am at any particular time, right? No reason for me to not bug you guys once we're back home. 


Addie said:


> ...Will you be planning to build again or just buying a home that is on the market?


I want to build. We've never, ever bought a "used" house. Besides, one-floor plans that aren't ancient and in desperate need of updates are very scarce on the resale market. Used homes around here were so very run down and expensive when we moved from OH it was more cost-effective to build. Less maintenance, too.

You DO realize that you ALL will know when the house is ready for market, right?  I'll probably start my own "vanity" thread with the first post being an image of the For Sale sign in front of our house. Until then, no need to ask if I'm getting close.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Gee, I remember when she was just 14 y.o.
> 
> In the event should she still wants to go to Salem during Halloween, I will gladly give her Pirate's email address, (he gave me his permission) and he will tell her what to attend and what to avoid. Some events are a must and some are boring. Some events you pay for and some are free. His advice for right now is to make her reservations a year in advance. That is a must. Pirate has been several times and had a blast each time. The Witches Circle is a must. Of course we are within driving distance and about 20-25 minutes away with traffic. So he and his friends would just jump in the car and off they would go for a night of fun.
> 
> I can't believe she is actually old enough to attend this event on her own with other friends her age. It is very safe.





Addie said:


> Gee, I remember when she was just 14 y.o.
> 
> In the event should she still wants to go to Salem during Halloween, I will gladly give her Pirate's email address, (he gave me his permission) and he will tell her what to attend and what to avoid. Some events are a must and some are boring. Some events you pay for and some are free. His advice for right now is to make her reservations a year in advance. That is a must. Pirate has been several times and had a blast each time. The Witches Circle is a must. Of course we are within driving distance and about 20-25 minutes away with traffic. So he and his friends would just jump in the car and off they would go for a night of fun.
> 
> I can't believe she is actually old enough to attend this event on her own with other friends her age. It is very safe.



You are so kind, Addie!
 She's flying you to Boston to see her , long distance boyfriend, in July.  I'll make sure & ask her though.  
She's looking for a job for the summer now.  
Late August will be here before we know it.  Then she's back to college for her junior year.


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> You are so kind, Addie!
> She's flying you to Boston to see her , long distance boyfriend, in July.  I'll make sure & ask her though.
> She's looking for a job for the summer now.
> Late August will be here before we know it.  Then she's back to college for her junior year.



Unfortunately, she will be in school during Halloween. So when she is ready for Salem, let me know. If she is willing to skip a few days of school in order to attend the going-ons in Salem, I will gladly send he what info she needs.


----------



## simonbaker

Addie said:


> Unfortunately, she will be in school during Halloween. So when she is ready for Salem, let me know. If she is willing to skip a few days of school in order to attend the going-ons in Salem, I will gladly send he what info she needs.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Addie

simonbaker said:


> Thank you so much!!



You are most welcome. There is the Circle of Dance that the witches do. The purpose of it is to ward off evil or something along those lines. As an observer, you can make a personal request. Such as for passing an exam. Pirate knows more about it than I do.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We're watching a Rider Mower that caught fire
here in Kapiolani Park 



... oops 
No one was hurt, but HFD sent TWO
engines to put it out


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...HFD sent TWO
> engines to put it out


Must be a slow day in the engine house.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Had awards night for the Cub Scouts. Zane is a Bear now. 
Also Jasper graduated pre School. He will be in Kindergarten next year and joins Cub Scouts. Some of you will remember that he was allergic to almost everything when he was born. That was one reason why I joined this group.  Now he has outgrown all of them.


----------



## Just Cooking

Farmer Jon said:


> Had awards night for the Cub Scouts. Zane is a Bear now.
> Also Jasper graduated pre School. He will be in Kindergarten next year and joins Cub Scouts. Some of you will remember that he was allergic to almost everything when he was born. That was one reason why I joined this group.  Now he has outgrown all of them.




Very good, Jon..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats to both your boys and their parents.


----------



## Kayelle

Ohhhhhh I'm so glad to hear that little Jasper has outgrown all his food allergies!! What fantastic news!


----------



## Addie

I went to Rehab this morning and had a great day. I managed to walk across the room and sit down. Then unlocked the leg and walk across the room (futher) and stood for a couple of minutes on both legs. I am so syched.

I am now home and going in to take a nap.


----------



## Andy M.

Good job, Addie!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Good job, Addie!



Thank you Andy. I even got to the point where I didn't feel the tightness of the sleeve that rubber sleeve that goes on first. I was concentrating on walking instead.


----------



## taxlady

Way to go Addie.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Way to go Addie.



Thank you tl.


----------



## blissful

Congrats Jon, on those fine boys going in good directions.   We are beginning putting in the gardens. Our official planting date is next week. We are ahead on soy beans, potatoes, some onions. Peppers and tomatoes start going in next week. Then cucumbers, herb plants, chick peas after that. Carrots and beets. We are harvesting asparagus now.


----------



## Addie

I am still on a high from all I did this morning. Anyone need the house painted, CG, forget selling the house you are in now. I will build you a new one and you can rent this one out. No charge. Just let me know. One or two stories. With or without an attic or cellar. You can tell me what you want in your new house and it will be there.


----------



## Cheryl J

Farmer Jon said:


> Had awards night for the Cub Scouts. Zane is a Bear now.
> Also Jasper graduated pre School. He will be in Kindergarten next year and joins Cub Scouts. *Some of you will remember that he was allergic to almost everything when he was born. *That was one reason why I joined this group.  Now he has outgrown all of them. View attachment 34917View attachment 34918




Great pics of your handsome little guys, Jon!  So glad to hear that little Jasper has outgrown his allergies.   My grandson Tyler had a couple of food allergies as well when he was little, but not to the extent of your little Jasper. Now that Tyler is almost 9, he's outgrown them as well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good news, *Addie*. Keep up the work.



Farmer Jon said:


> Had awards night for the Cub Scouts. Zane is a Bear now.
> Also Jasper graduated pre School. He will be in Kindergarten next year and joins Cub Scouts...


Your boys look like the sweetest, *Jon*! I bet they're both "all boy", though. They sure are growing up. Very happy that Jasper's allergies are all gone.


----------



## rodentraiser

I can't remember if I told anyone here I bought a trailer. Well, what with one thing or the other, it will really be too much for me to work on by myself. So I've decided to sell it. The buyer gave me a down payment for it and will pay me the rest next week.

Naturally, one of my friends rounded up four of her relatives who said they would help me fix it up for free just two days later. But one of the people she talked to is her BIL and his house burned down not too long ago. I know he has his hands full, so I don't want to put this trailer thing on him. They absolutely refuse to accept payment. 

Once the trailer is gone, the person who will be doing my water will be able to get up to my lot and start that (no, there still isn't water on my lot yet - URK!).

 Once the water is on the lot, I have a tent I'll live in for the rest of the summer and then sometime this fall, I'll buy a storage shed to put my stuff in. After that, I'll move into my car like I had originally planned. 

Meantime, it looks like I might be here in subsidized housing a little longer, something I'm not at all happy about. 

So things are still sort of going to plan, just a lot slower than I had hoped for.


----------



## simonbaker

Long 12 hour day at work. I just got out of the shower & am feeling very relaxed.


----------



## taxlady

RR, sorry to hear that you have to sell the trailer. That must be a disappointment. Hang in there.


----------



## rodentraiser

Nah, I shouldn't have bought the trailer. If I saved a little more, I could have gotten something much better.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Too bad about the trailer not working out, *rr*, and too bad about all the problems with being stuck in your apartment. 


It was a busy day around here, what with a doctor appointment for me (bad news for Himself: he's still stuck with a healthy me), other errands...and then I painted our wooden porch rocker while listening to a very exciting baseball game. Oh, and two loads of laundry, too - but truth be told, the machines do most of the work since I no longer have to beat our clothes on a rock in the stream behind our house.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sitting here in stun mode. A very sweet friend went into the hospital a few days ago for heart surgery. She was in intensive care after the surgery and she died tonight. She was half a year younger than me.

Her poor husband must be devastated. They would have been married for 40 years this August. He was absolutely devoted to her. I really don't know how he is going to cope emotionally. I'm just glad that they have three, sensible, young, adult children here in Montreal. My heart is breaking for that family.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here in stun mode. A very sweet friend went into the hospital a few days ago for heart surgery. She was in intensive care after the surgery and she died tonight. She was half a year younger than me.
> 
> Her poor husband must be devastated. They would have been married for 40 years this August. He was absolutely devoted to her. I really don't know how he is going to cope emotionally. I'm just glad that they have three, sensible, young, adult children here in Montreal. My heart is breaking for that family.



I'm so sorry to hear about your friend


----------



## Kayelle

*{{{{{{Taxi}}}}}} *


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry to hear about your friend, TL.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here in stun mode. A very sweet friend went into the hospital a few days ago for heart surgery. She was in intensive care after the surgery and she died tonight. She was half a year younger than me.
> 
> Her poor husband must be devastated. They would have been married for 40 years this August. He was absolutely devoted to her. I really don't know how he is going to cope emotionally. I'm just glad that they have three, sensible, young, adult children here in Montreal. My heart is breaking for that family.



If it is true that "it comes in three's" I hope #3 does not show up. I got news today that a very dear friend lost her father recently. He was in the late 90's. When I went to visit her, he let me sit in his wife's chair. Nobody was allowed to sit in that chair after she died. He started his own very successful business regarding insurance rates for companies. And still was working up to his death. In fact he had just finished writing a complicated scientific paper that was published in insurance magazines. I called her today and the both of us were crying as we tried to talk. A very difficult call to make. I am proud to say he was one man I truly admired. 

May your friend and mine both rest in peace. So sorry to hear about "your" loss. I know what you mean when we use the word "stunned."


----------



## Cheryl J

((((taxy))))....I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I'm sitting here in stun mode. A very sweet friend went into the hospital a few days ago for heart surgery. She was in intensive care after the surgery and she died tonight...My heart is breaking for that family.


So sad! I'm sorry that happened, *taxy*. Something like that is totally unexpected. Hugs to you, and good thoughts being sent to that dear husband of hers.


----------



## Katie H

Wow, taxlady!  Not sure how I can follow your post and, be assured, I'm sorry about your friend.  However, perhaps, on a happier note..........


Just finished all the planting for the season.  All kinds of tomatoes, peppers, cucumbers, broccoli, and, I'm sure, some veggies I've forgotten.


As for flowers.......fun, fun, fun.


Planted 16 hanging baskets (some for front, some for back), 4 window boxes, two strawberry pots (don't use for strawberries) filled, in the tops with ageratum and the "balconies" stuffed with portulaca.  Planted 3 more big pots, along with a toilet "pot" and a few more assorted pots.


Let the games begin!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Katie*, I don't know how you do it!  I'd be tired from reading your post if I wasn't already worn out. Please, tell me your secret.

Cleaned the work side of the kitchen today. I haven't moved the 5x8 area rug to wash the entire floor in I don't know how long. It's not like it gets dirty under the rug, but it's hard to clean the floor where it abuts the rug. Everything is so sparkly! And the area rugs in front of the sink work area and the stove are so fluffy! And every part of me that could ache, does. I'm not cut out for housework. I should have been born into money.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Katie*,  I should have been born into money.



But then you'd be exhausted from all that shopping for the perfect sandals to match your new patio set.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I see what you did there, dragn. [emoji38] I'm not much of a shopper, unless you're talking food. If I were rich, I'd hire out every job around this place - except for cooking and grocery shopping.


----------



## rodentraiser

10am this morning just as I'm opening my eyes. The Navy base just a couple blocks from my building has an active shooter drill. They start off with what sounds to me exactly like a tornado siren, something this raised-in-the-Midwest woman does NOT like to hear. 

An hour later, I think my heart finally settled down. Habit is so strong, though - I was this close to grabbing a pillow and flying for the interior bathroom.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Katie*, I don't know how you do it!  I'd be tired from reading your post if I wasn't already worn out. Please, tell me your secret.
> 
> Cleaned the work side of the kitchen today. I haven't moved the 5x8 area rug to wash the entire floor in I don't know how long. It's not like it gets dirty under the rug, but it's hard to clean the floor where it abuts the rug. Everything is so sparkly! And the area rugs in front of the sink work area and the stove are so fluffy! And every part of me that could ache, does. I'm not cut out for housework. I should have been born into money.



I have found over the years, when you are doing something your really enjoy doing, you don't get as tired as when you are do the necessary chores. I love to plant and do yard work, but it is second to cooking. I also love a clean kitchen. So I always have tried to keep my kitchen clean, so I can enjoy cooking even more. But once the daytime meals are done with, the dishes get soaked, the counters wiped off and then weather permitting, outside to work on the yard and plants. Otherwise I would pick up my embroidery in the winter months. 

If I got upset with something concerning any of the family members, I took it out on the soaking dishes and got them done. It always seemed they were cleaner when I was upset or angry. Hmmm. 

As much as I want a clean kitchen, my yard always looked better than the kitchen.


----------



## pdswife

Checking in for the first time in years!


----------



## Andy M.

pdswife said:


> Checking in for the first time in years!



Good to see you again! How have you been?


----------



## pdswife

Wonderful and very happy! How about you?


----------



## Cheryl J

Welcome back!


----------



## Andy M.

pdswife said:


> Wonderful and very happy! How about you?



Generally doing well. No complaints.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We are up in Caldwell Idaho attending a rally. There are 20 something other like minded nuts that built semi trucks to pull campers. The first picture is our truck.


----------



## Cheryl J

I've had my 8 yr. old grandson Tyler today since 7AM - we just came in from playing ball in the backyard.  Even though the yard is shaded with lots of trees, the temp spiked to 104F, so time to come in. I can't do this much more in this heat....found a movie for the little guy, and Grandma is going to rest and cool off.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Cheryl*, 104?  Geez, we got to 90 and I was outside doing 
some weeding earlier, that didn't last too long, 
back inside with a glass of Iced Tea! 

What am I doing?
Well, I finally got Poor Husband (I'm calling him this until he's better)
into the bathtub!   
I said that if I made him a bubble bath, he'd get in … 
I just so happen to have Lavender Bubble Bath, smarty-pants,
so in ya go 
He's all clean, smelling lovely (he needed it too )
He said as I was rubbing lotion on that he'd never had someone else 
wash his hair before, well for that matter get him all cleaned up either.
I think he forgets his 4 other surgeries that I was his Attending Nurse ...
What's a Wife for?


----------



## Andy M.

As our grandson is visiting from FL, we took a ride along the "rock-bound coast of Maine". We saw lighthouses, had a nice shore drive and a late lunch on the water. Now I'm sitting watching the ballgame and nursing a toothache that started during our trip. I guess I know what Im doing tomorrow.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I've had my 8 yr. old grandson Tyler today since 7AM - we just came in from playing ball in the backyard.  Even though the yard is shaded with lots of trees, the temp spiked to 104F, so time to come in. I can't do this much more in this heat....found a movie for the little guy, and Grandma is going to rest and cool off.



The first summer I lived in South Texas, there were many days when the temp went over the 100 mark. Anytime I made a comment about how hot it was, all I got was, "Oh you'll get used to it!" The second summer, I was in my third trimester of my pregnancy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been watching my neighbor walking around and kneeling on my sun room roof.  Himself's back still doesn't feel good enough for him to lug the extension ladder around to wash and squeegee the roof and install the screens. This gave me the perfect chance to get someone to wash it with Glass Plus cleaner and 100% cotton rags. Andrew's doing a great job, getting into the corners where Himself isn't able to wash with his "sponge on a stick". I was going to call our handyman to take care of it, but I saw that our neighbors were back from vacation when I was leaving for grocery shopping. I asked if he was interested in picking up some extra money, and he jumped at the chance. As long as he doesn't jump, or fall, off the fall of the roof, it's all good.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yikes, getting up on a roof gives me the willies just thinking about it.  Glad you got someone to get that done for ya, CG.  
-------------------------
It's almost 7:30PM here...dinner has been done for a while, and the kitchen is cleaned up.  Then I remembered Tyler will be here at 7AM tomorrow so I just made a batch of pancakes and cut up a watermelon. I know he'll want that.  Would rather do it this evening instead of 7:30AM.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I am trying desperately to keep my head up and my eyes open so I can hear the end of my baseball game - it's the middle of the 8th and we're the "away" team. I'm not a morning person, but I had to be up "early" so that I was fresh and dressed before the landscaper showed up today - anytime after 11:00 AM. He and his crew ripped out all the overgrown, wild vegetation in the garden beds, seeded over an area we decided we didn't want as a garden-come-wilderness patch, and mulched what was remaining garden. They moved some bushes, planted a few new trees, and made it look all pretty. It may not be cheap having minions come in to do your bidding, but it sure is quick. Needless to say, I was out for a little bit kibitzing and changing my mind on stuff. Ended up getting my hands dirty in the soil, too, since I pulled apart a couple day lily clumps so that they could plant them back in the now cleaned-out beds. I'm bushed...


----------



## Cheryl J

Had a 4.2 earthquake here a few minutes ago.  Hard jolt, rattled the windows, and a 'boom' sound deep in the earth. It only lasted a couple of seconds.  Maybe Mother Nature is celebrating 4th of July.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Had a 4.2 earthquake here a few minutes ago.  Hard jolt, rattled the windows, and a 'boom' sound deep in the earth. It only lasted a couple of seconds.  Maybe Mother Nature is celebrating 4th of July. [emoji2]


I read a few minutes ago that it's now classified as a 6.6! Glad you're okay.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Had a 4.2 earthquake here a few minutes ago.  Hard jolt, rattled the windows, and a 'boom' sound deep in the earth. It only lasted a couple of seconds.  Maybe Mother Nature is celebrating 4th of July.





GotGarlic said:


> I read a few minutes ago that it's now classified as a 6.6! Glad you're okay.




I'm glad you are okay too. A friend had a 6 point something earthquake with risk of tsunami, in near-to-him Bella Bella, B.C. last night.

Mother Nature is not happy.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm sooooo glad to hear from you Cheryl!! We felt it here too..at first I thought I was dizzy. With it being 6.5, it's the biggest in 20 years, with zero tornados, hurricanes and blizzards.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, let's hope that's the last of Mom Nature's celebration. Glad you are ok.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to see you are okay too, Kayelle. But, you are further away from that quake than Cheryl, eh?

I am waiting for my new phone to be fully charged. I can fiddle with setting things up the way I want while it's charging. The part I hate, is finding where they have moved the various settings menus.


----------



## Cheryl J

Actually, that little 4.2 was just a warning for the 6.4 that followed about 20  minutes later.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Glad to see you are okay too, Kayelle. But, you are further away from that quake than Cheryl, eh?




We are about 130 miles south west of Cheryl *Taxi. 
*
The quake was a roller here and I felt like I was dizzy.  Nothing at all like Cheryl experienced.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Actually, that little 4.2 was just a warning for the 6.4 that followed about 20  minutes later.


I hadn't heard that it was another quake. Yeesh. I hope you're feeling a little better today.


----------



## taxlady

I am periodically fiddling with my new phone. At the moment, I'm rearranging the icons for my apps. What a PITA it is dragging all those little icons around and often to a different screen. There has to be a better way. I move a few and get annoyed. That's why I'm doing it "periodically". Well, at least I got it to make calls, which it wouldn't do yesterday. I had to phone my cell provider to get them to activate it. The guy I talked to yesterday said I was good to go, but it turned out not to be true. I had to use a different phone to call today.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I am periodically fiddling with my new phone. At the moment, I'm rearranging the icons for my apps. What a PITA it is dragging all those little icons around and often to a different screen. There has to be a better way. I move a few and get annoyed. That's why I'm doing it "periodically". Well, at least I got it to make calls, which it wouldn't do yesterday. I had to phone my cell provider to get them to activate it. The guy I talked to yesterday said I was good to go, but it turned out not to be true. I had to use a different phone to call today.


Depending on your phone and your service provider, you might be able to back up your phone's display settings, including the page layouts. Try looking in the help menu to see if there's a way built in. If not, there might be an app for that


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> I am periodically fiddling with my new phone. At the moment, I'm rearranging the icons for my apps. What a PITA it is dragging all those little icons around and often to a different screen. There has to be a better way. I move a few and get annoyed. That's why I'm doing it "periodically". Well, at least I got it to make calls, which it wouldn't do yesterday. I had to phone my cell provider to get them to activate it. The guy I talked to yesterday said I was good to go, but it turned out not to be true. I had to use a different phone to call today.



Just find a Millennial, and feed them a real meal in exchange for setting up your phone. They can teach you how to use your phone, and you can teach them how to make their own coffee. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Depending on your phone and your service provider, you might be able to back up your phone's display settings, including the page layouts. Try looking in the help menu to see if there's a way built in. If not, there might be an app for that



That sounds like a good idea. That assumes two things:
 1) That I had my display set up the way I want it now, on the old phone, which is not the case.
 2) That my old phone could be backed up now. It probably can't. It won't charge and last I looked, the power was down to around 15

I really wish I could do it from my computer. I am not all that fond of trying to move a lot of stuff using touch screen drag and drop.

But, now that you have pointed this out, I will look into it for next time. Thanks


----------



## Andy M.

TL, not sure what brand of phone you have. On my iPhone you have to go thru the process you described. I'm not aware of a faster way to go.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> TL, not sure what brand of phone you have. On my iPhone you have to go thru the process you described. I'm not aware of a faster way to go.



My new phone is a Pixel. Yeah, I was expecting this. It's why it took me months to get around to doing it. I just figure there should be an easier way. I'm not saying there is an easier way at the moment, but there is no good reason that there isn't.


----------



## taxlady

caseydog said:


> Just find a Millennial, and feed them a real meal in exchange for setting up your phone. They can teach you how to use your phone, and you can teach them how to make their own coffee.
> 
> CD


Why would I want to get help from someone as old as a millennial?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Why would I want to get help from someone as old as a millennial?


+1 lol


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> My new phone is a Pixel. Yeah, I was expecting this. It's why it took me months to get around to doing it. I just figure there should be an easier way. I'm not saying there is an easier way at the moment, but there is no good reason that there isn't.



Actually, not everyone is as "committed to orderliness" as you and I. I arrange all my apps in alpha order for each page. Then I have a folder with the least used apps loaded into it so don't have as much clutter on my phone.

The good thing is that once it's done you don't have to do it again.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Actually, not everyone is as "committed to orderliness" as you and I. I arrange all my apps in alpha order for each page. Then I have a folder with the least used apps loaded into it so don't have as much clutter on my phone.
> 
> The good thing is that once it's done you don't have to do it again.



I'm not as good at orderly as I would like. Now why didn't I think of putting stuff in alphabetical order? I think I will do that. The most used stuff goes on the "home screen" and the rest can be in alphabetical order. Good plan. Thanks Andy.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm not as good at orderly as I would like. Now why didn't I think of putting stuff in alphabetical order? I think I will do that. The most used stuff goes on the "home screen" and the rest can be in alphabetical order. Good plan. Thanks Andy.



I have the most used stuff on the first screen as well AND they are in alpha order. Less used apps are on the second screen and they are in alpa order starting over with 'A'.


----------



## bbqcoder

Today, I put an old Weber 1000 grill back into service. I picked this one up last weekend from my local Freecycle.  It's very similar to my first Weber which I bought in 1999 for $500.  These pre-2000 Webers are a classic.  So when I get an opportunity to get one for free, I take it.

The frame was in very good shape.  The flavor bars were shot.  Same for the grates.  I tossed those in the garbage.  Then I cleaned out the grill.  Took the flavor bars & grates from my old grill and put them into this one.  I also swapped out the gas manifold (it was propane and I switched it to natural gas).  It looks great!

Meanwhile, my old grill is in my "shop" to undergo a major rehab.  I'll sand off the rust and repaint the frame.  The hood was taken apart so I can degrease it and repaint it.  So when it's all done, it'll be almost like new.

One reason why I like these grills is that you can easily find parts for them.  Also, the burners run left-to-right so I can use a rotisserie attachment.  When I get a chance, I'll try to post a picture of it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's some ambitious project, bbq!

I'm taking a break from kitchen work to sit in my freshly painted porch rocker, sip iced tea, and enjoy rain falling down onto my currently weed free garden. It won't last long, though, from the thunder that's rumbling in the west and the radar showing a lot of deep orange and red approaching us. At least I won't need to water my just-planted trees and perennials. Thanks, Mother Nature!


----------



## roadfix

I now have waste water from the laundry room draining into these 50 gallon water barrels so I can irrigate all the trees, shrubs, and bamboo in the back yard.   The water from the washer to the plants are gravity fed to each feed line, no pumps.   I linked each barrel to one another at the bottom so they all fill and drain at the same time (like having a single, 350 gallon tank).    
Five large washer loads will easily fill the barrels almost to capacity.


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> I now have waste water from the laundry room draining into these 50 gallon water barrels so I can irrigate all the trees, shrubs, and bamboo in the back yard.   The water from the washer to the plants are gravity fed to each feed line, no pumps.   I linked each barrel to one another at the bottom so they all fill and drain at the same time (like having a single, 350 gallon tank).
> Five large washer loads will easily fill the barrels almost to capacity.View attachment 35472


Ingenious. What a great solution to the drought problem there.


----------



## roadfix

GotGarlic said:


> Ingenious. What a great solution to the drought problem there.



My water bill was my main concern rather than the drought problem...


----------



## GotGarlic

roadfix said:


> My water bill was my main concern rather than the drought problem...[emoji38]


Two birds with one stone! [emoji38]


----------



## dragnlaw

I know that is considered "grey water" but how do you filter out the sopa?


----------



## roadfix

dragnlaw said:


> I know that is considered "grey water" but how do you filter out the sopa?



I use eco-friendly laundry detergent.    Ok to soak into the ground and for irrigation, but not for vegetable gardens.


----------



## dragnlaw

Sorry for being obtuse but what do you water if not your vegetable garden?  Is it OK for grass, bushes, flowers?  as in things you would not eat?


----------



## roadfix

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry for being obtuse but what do you water if not your vegetable garden?  Is it OK for grass, bushes, flowers?  as in things you would not eat?





I have small bamboo groves, brushes, and privacy screens which need constant watering during the summer months.


----------



## dragnlaw

roadfix said:


> I have small bamboo groves, brushes, and privacy screens which need constant watering during the summer months.



aww   I knew that     (not)  thanks!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just put together a batch of Polish dill pickles - 10 cute little Kirbys. They're busy doing their thing in a corner of the basement right now, which has been fluctuating between 68 and 70 degrees. Perfect. Now all I have to do is remember to take that heel end of the rye bread from under the plate tomorrow...


----------



## rodentraiser

I'm sitting here thinking of what I need from the store. I went to Winco last night to pick up the staples but I have to go to Safeway today to pick up my prescriptions and a few things that Winco doesn't carry. 

I've been looking at a recipe for bourbon baked beans and it calls for one cup of bourbon. So last night as I'm checking out, right in front of the cashier, are little bitty bottles of Jim Beam bourbon. I think I scared the cashier at how fast I jumped on them.

So I may add beans to the list when I shop today too.

Meantime, I'm also contemplating the laundry I need to do and trying to find excuses to put it off for another day. 

Have had an email, one telephone call, and two texts from people interested in my trailer, so I'm waiting to see if anyone follows up on those. 

And now I'm at that in-between time where it's too warm to be comfortable, but putting the fan on low makes it too cold. I think I'm going to change my name to Never-a-Happy-Medium.


----------



## caseydog

bbqcoder said:


> Today, I put an old Weber 1000 grill back into service. I picked this one up last weekend from my local Freecycle.  It's very similar to my first Weber which I bought in 1999 for $500.  These pre-2000 Webers are a classic.  So when I get an opportunity to get one for free, I take it.
> 
> The frame was in very good shape.  The flavor bars were shot.  Same for the grates.  I tossed those in the garbage.  Then I cleaned out the grill.  Took the flavor bars & grates from my old grill and put them into this one.  I also swapped out the gas manifold (it was propane and I switched it to natural gas).  It looks great!
> 
> Meanwhile, my old grill is in my "shop" to undergo a major rehab.  I'll sand off the rust and repaint the frame.  The hood was taken apart so I can degrease it and repaint it.  So when it's all done, it'll be almost like new.
> 
> One reason why I like these grills is that you can easily find parts for them.  Also, the burners run left-to-right so I can use a rotisserie attachment.  When I get a chance, I'll try to post a picture of it.



I bought a used Genesis, a 2001 model, a few years ago. 

I had to replace the flavorizer bars, and the grill grates. That was it. It is good for another 20 years. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> I just put together a batch of Polish dill pickles - 10 cute little Kirbys. They're busy doing their thing in a corner of the basement right now, which has been fluctuating between 68 and 70 degrees. Perfect. Now all I have to do is remember to take that heel end of the rye bread from under the plate tomorrow...



You said "from under the plate.."

and I read "from under the pillow..."   WHA???


----------



## JoAnn L.

Going through a lot of very old family photos. So many emotions.


----------



## Cheryl J

Almost finished packing.  Going to spend a few days with daughter, SIL, and grandsons in Valencia.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a nice time, *Cheryl*. Are they the kids with that lovely cabin in the woods?

I'm thinking of how happy I am that we have central A/C. Gonna be hot-hot for the next week. I went shopping today and laid in a good supply of food; enough so I don't have to go out for anything unless I absolutely, positively need or want it. If that's the case...I'll send Himself. 

I have lots of cleaning I can do. I did a complete overhaul of the half-bath on Monday, wiping down walls and scrubbing the floor on hands and knees. Even used an old toothbrush in the seam line between the toilet base and the flooring. Surprisingly, I was able to get up and move around today!  Maybe the secret to not feeling old is to deny it?


----------



## Cheryl J

Yep, those are the ones, CG.  Thanks.  Who'd have thunk that I'd be heading *for* *Los Angeles County* *to get away from aftershocks* *and spend a few days on solid ground.* That just seems sort of backwards. Ha. It'll be fun to be with the littles for a few days, and enjoy some great restaurants. 

Sounds like you've been crazy busy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

But busy in a good way, *Cheryl*. Two weeks ago was the landscaping re-do, so I've been watering in the trees and plants daily. It looks like the trees will take just fine - good thing, two, since between the both of them we spent $330! All the plants were moved from within my gardens. Two of the three boxwood shrubs are fine; the third needs me to give it a nice pruning, I guess. Daylily plants have blooms; I hope they don't drop.

I need to get the rest of the house spic-and-span, then line up painters. Meanwhile, when this heat breaks in a week we'll do a Lowe's run to get plans for our handyman to build the exit platform from our sun room.

Can you tell I decided to kick this "moving home" thing into high gear?  I hope my engine doesn't run out of steam anytime soon.


----------



## Cheryl J

Yes, I can tell you're out of the 'when-if' mode and ready to make it happen.  Best wishes to you CG - I know it's been a long time comin'.


----------



## Kayelle

Cheryl J said:


> Yep, those are the ones, CG.  Thanks.  Who'd have thunk that I'd be heading *for* *Los Angeles County* *to get away from aftershocks* *and spend a few days on solid ground.* That just seems sort of backwards. Ha. It'll be fun to be with the littles for a few days, and enjoy some great restaurants.
> 
> Sounds like you've been crazy busy!




Oh, I'm *so* glad you're getting outa Dodge for a spell {{Chery}}l!! Those aftershocks have got to be brutal  on your nerves, to say the least. Before you head back home, I bet you'll be making a Trader Joe's run? Hope they have some Kringles for your freezer!! Drive carefully and have some fun for a change!!


----------



## caseydog

dragnlaw said:


> Sorry for being obtuse but what do you water if not your vegetable garden?  Is it OK for grass, bushes, flowers?  as in things you would not eat?



It comes down to biodegradability. I've done a lot of camping, and have always used a product called _Campsuds_. 

https://www.rei.com/product/407166/campsuds-campsuds-2-oz

You can pour the soapy dishwater on the ground, or even bathe with it in a river or stream. 

It wouldn't harm vegetables, but I don't know if it would effect taste. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> But busy in a good way, *Cheryl*. Two weeks ago was the landscaping re-do, so I've been watering in the trees and plants daily. It looks like the trees will take just fine - good thing, two, since between the both of them we spent $330! All the plants were moved from within my gardens. Two of the three boxwood shrubs are fine; the third needs me to give it a nice pruning, I guess. Daylily plants have blooms; I hope they don't drop.
> 
> I need to get the rest of the house spic-and-span, then line up painters. Meanwhile, when this heat breaks in a week we'll do a Lowe's run to get plans for our handyman to build the exit platform from our sun room.
> 
> *Can you tell I decided to kick this "moving home" thing into high gear? * I hope my engine doesn't run out of steam anytime soon.



Although I can't quite grasp the thought of wanting to move to Cleveland , if that is what you want... Go for it!!!

CD


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> Oh, I'm *so* glad you're getting outa Dodge for a spell {{Chery}}l!! *Those aftershocks have got to be brutal  on your nerves*, to say the least. Before you head back home, I bet you'll be making a Trader Joe's run? Hope they have some Kringles for your freezer!! Drive carefully and have some fun for a change!!



Thank you, Kay....you read my mind yet again.  Yeah....the aftershocks are a constant scary reminder, that's for sure. It just so happens that it's Tyler's 9th birthday this weekend, and his mom has had a trip to Universal Studios planned for this weekend for months, and to see his cousins.  I'm tagging along, but will be dropped off at my request at Rebecca and Steven's in Valencia for a quieter weekend.  

Thanks for the reminder about Trader Joe's!  I just got out my big TJ's insulated bag to take along.


----------



## Cheryl J

caseydog said:


> Although I can't quite grasp the thought of wanting to move to Cleveland , if that is what you want... Go for it!!!
> 
> CD



 I think it's a matter of CG wanting to be where the family is....especially the kids.  Wherever that is, is *home. *


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, I sure hope your frayed nerves have a chance for complete recovery while you're relaxing in the Cabin. And a very happy birthday to Tyler, too.



caseydog said:


> Although I can't quite grasp the thought of wanting to move to Cleveland , if that is what you want... Go for it!!!
> 
> CD


Short answer: Family

Long answer (you didn't expect me to stop at the short one, did you? ): I never wanted to leave OH.  Moving to MA was a corporate move. Himself's job got relocated, so we figured MA was better than unemployment.  Jury's still out on that one.  Anyway, the first couple of years were fun. We acted like tourists, seeing what we wanted to see, vacationing to places further away (Stowe, VT, Acadia National Park, Conway, NH, The Cape), and learning new things. That was fine...for the first couple of years. Fast forward to 2006, and Himself's sis and BIL move up here. Fun FUN for a couple more years, but then *blah*. The older I get, the less I want to be away from my kids. And their friends. And MY friends - because I never really made the same kind of close friendships like I had back home. Some of it is culture, some is resistance on my part. But my plan was always to get back. Get back. Get back to where I once belonged.  I've finally resigned myself to the fact that my highly intellectual husband isn't much for manual labor. Before we married, my Mom warned me of the same. She said "he'll be a good husband and take care of you, and support you and the family you might have comfortably, but he's not much of a worker. A hard day of labor and a cold glass of water will kill him."  Bob Vila he's not.

Besides, drivers are nicer in greater Cleveland. Houses and insurance and, depending where you live, taxes are cheaper in greater Cleveland. And there's no such place as the West Side Market around here. I wanna go home. And that ain't Pittsburgh to me.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Cheryl*, I sure hope your frayed nerves have a chance for complete recovery while you're relaxing in the Cabin. And a very happy birthday to Tyler, too.
> 
> 
> Short answer: Family
> 
> Long answer (you didn't expect me to stop at the short one, did you? ): I never wanted to leave OH.  Moving to MA was a corporate move. Himself's job got relocated, so we figured MA was better than unemployment.  Jury's still out on that one.  Anyway, the first couple of years were fun. We acted like tourists, seeing what we wanted to see, vacationing to places further away (Stowe, VT, Acadia National Park, Conway, NH, The Cape), and learning new things. That was fine...for the first couple of years. Fast forward to 2006, and Himself's sis and BIL move up here. Fun FUN for a couple more years, but then *blah*. The older I get, the less I want to be away from my kids. And their friends. And MY friends - because I never really made the same kind of close friendships like I had back home. Some of it is culture, some is resistance on my part. But my plan was always to get back. Get back. Get back to where I once belonged.  I've finally resigned myself to the fact that my highly intellectual husband isn't much for manual labor. Before we married, my Mom warned me of the same. She said "he'll be a good husband and take care of you, and support you and the family you might have comfortably, but he's not much of a worker. A hard day of labor and a cold glass of water will kill him."  *Bob Vila he's not.*
> 
> Besides, drivers are nicer in greater Cleveland. Houses and insurance and, depending where you live, taxes are cheaper in greater Cleveland. And there's no such place as the West Side Market around here. I wanna go home. And that ain't Pittsburgh to me.



Bob Vila? He never did any work. He just talked about people doing work. 

The current TOH host, Kevin O'Conner, actually does work. 

CD


----------



## kenmiller

I recently opened a South Indian restaurant in Edinburgh, United Kingdom. Feel the culture and taste of Indian food. My restaurant name is Nilgiri Spices hope everything is going good.


----------



## Just Cooking

Perhaps this should be in the TV thread but, to me it isn't a TV show..

Just caught the end of an infomercial..

*Emeril Lagasse selling an* (its his apparently) *Air Fryer*..  

An infomercial... Never thought I'd see the day..   

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I suppose it's OK, *Ross*, as long as that air fryer doesn't go *BAM!* when it's cooking. 


I'm listening to the craziest baseball game I've heard in a...well, probably forever. Three calls overturned in the first three innings. Batter hit-by-pitch pushing in a run, all sorts of really crazy stuff I can't even recall! All I know is, unless the Indians completely choke away the top half of the ninth inning, there will be a lot of happy Tribe fans watching the post-game fireworks show tonight. They pretty much got a double-header of fireworks!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

What am I doing?

Well … This wild fire started on July 14th by lightening and it's
18% contained, but still... it's about 10 miles or less from us,
as the crow flies. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2dvObb1LEA&t=2s

Just a bit nervous, but we haven't gotten any Code Red Alerts YET!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

*Kgirl* - I don't have a lot of experience with fires but my first thought would be to choose several routes in all directions.  I hear they have a habit of circling around. 

My next thought would be what essentials to throw in the car.   and maybe my last thought would be - do I have gas in the car? 

Be safe!

and why is it called a Cellar Fire

oops OK just went to Arizona website and guess that is what the area is called.  It shows the burn area - is that headed towards you? or sideways?


----------



## Kayelle

I have way too much experience with fire here Kgirl. Nothing scares me more than a wild fire. Keep a good eye on it and hope for the best. I really dread the fire season approaching here in the west.


----------



## caseydog

I am in NJ for the weekend, helping my uncle and aunt celebrate there 50th anniversary. My dad as 14 years older than his brother, so they are a bit behind my parents. Their oldest kid is ten years younger than me, and I haven't seen him in at least 15 years. I spent the day at his house with his family and his three sisters and their families. Wow! What a great day. Mike is a diehard Steelers fan, like me. We are going to check off a mutual bucket list item and go to a Steelers home game as soon as we can get tickets (not easy). 

It was also great to see my other cousins, although I see them every few years when I go to Denver, or when they come to Dallas. Mike's wife has never been to Texas, so we are working on that, too. 

Basically, an awesome weekend and today was incredible. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

What a great weekend for you Casey! There's nothing like touching down with extended family celebrating a happy occasion and finding some common ground to continue some future good times together. I'm really happy for you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I "+1" *Kayelle*'s post. That sounds like a family get-together with Himself's Allentown folk. I have no idea where most of my cousins are, but they've never been a welcoming bunch. I feel more like family when I'm with his side. Funny how life works out sometimes.


----------



## rodentraiser

Today will be fun. I'm going to put a plastic cover on my mattress. I have one on the box spring but tore the mattress one putting it on. I got another one and I have a different plan of attack this time.

Then it's on to getting the garbage out, last night's groceries put away, laundry, and then making supper. So a busy day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I put up another batch of dill pickles today - I think this is the third one this summer, making up for only one (or none?) last year. In less than a week I'll have to pull them from the basement and put into jars to age in the fridge. By then the jar that is currently curing should be just right. 

I also cleaned the feeders for the hummingbirds and Baltimore orioles/catbirds. Just that short trip out-and-back to the shepherd's hook made me decide to not go out anymore today. Ugh weather.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished grilling flatbread for dinner. Not sure exactly how I'll serve it but I'm leaning Middle Eastern tonight.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I just finished grilling flatbread for dinner. Not sure exactly how I'll serve it but I'm leaning Middle Eastern tonight. View attachment 35798



Picture perfect.


----------



## Vinylhanger

We just got done sitting up some raised beds, or raised tubs to be more accurate.

These hot tubs have been sitting around for years, so we finally decided to make use of them.

Should do great for leafy greens and root vegetables this fall.  Integrated drip irrigation is next, plus a  lot more regular raised beds.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Picture perfect.


Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What did you end up pairing with that nice flatbread, *GG*?


With mere days worth of beans left in the hopper, I finally got around to ordering my next (probably) three months worth of Dean's Beans. I can go to sleep now knowing that I'll have plenty of wake-up juice in the days ahead. It's so nice to be able to enjoy a tasty cup of coffee from a responsible, farmer-friendly coffee source. Love this guy! Some businesses talk about being socially responsible, but Dean Cycon does one better - he goes to the small farms and works with villagers to improve their villages (building safe water sources, schools, and medical clinics) and living conditions.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> What did you end up pairing with that nice flatbread, *GG*?



Grilled chicken cutlets, a grilled peach and a caprese salad  Details are in the dinner thread.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Once a year I come to the coin-op
laundry-mat, today's the day!
I do our King-sized spread and Wool Blanket,
that we have on the bed for the colder weather.

Edit> they have free wifi at this one!


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the groceries that I ordered online.

They arrived before I finished writing this reply and are put away. I got a call back from the ophthalmology clinic. I convinced the receptionist to fax the new 'script to my pharmacy.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got back from a new store in town. It's called Stuff Etc. It is a consignment place. Nice to have something like that here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's a nice evening, so I decided to do a little sitting and reading on the front porch. I was rewarded with a visit from a tiny friend. If you look closely, you can see little blurs for wings!


----------



## taxlady

I went to make myself a snack. DH forgot to tell me that he had finished off the ham. Not really a problem, but I have to finish adding stuff to my grocery order by midnight (it's a bit past 2200 here now). So, I made a quick addition to the grocery order. D'oh! there was no panic. I have to finish the order by midnight tomorrow for delivery on Tuesday. Well, better to rush now than miss it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I attended a Hemp farming forum yesterday. It was very informative. My guess is it will be 10 years or so before I give it a try. There is no place to process it yet. Processing plants are currently in the works.

Hemp for CBD oil will never be grown in the Midwest. Unless it's done indoors. It's a lot of work and they say the market will be saturated in 2 to 3 years. So while there is a small fortune to be made now it's going to end pretty quick.

When and if I ever try it I would grow it for the fiber and possibly the seed. I can plant it with the drill I already have. Then just windrow it and bale it. 

There is another way to cash in on the Hemp and legal Mary Jane. Worm castings. It turns out that pot and CBD grow very cell in worm castings.


----------



## CWS4322

Farmer Jon--processing flax for linen was a problem when flax was grown primarily for fiber. It was cut and sent to Belgium to be prepped for spinning. Processing quinoa here is also a problem (or it was when a friend grew it a few years ago). If memory serves from when I was heavily involved in the fiber world, the same equipment used to process flax into linen can be used for hemp. By hand, it is a time-consuming process. I have spun hemp-cotton, hemp-linen combinations. The hemp-cotton involved spinning the hemp, then the cotton, and plying the two together. It was tricky getting the twist right.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Farmer Jon said:


> I attended a Hemp farming forum yesterday. It was very informative. My guess is it will be 10 years or so before I give it a try. There is no place to process it yet. Processing plants are currently in the works.
> 
> Hemp for CBD oil will never be grown in the Midwest. Unless it's done indoors. It's a lot of work and they say the market will be saturated in 2 to 3 years. So while there is a small fortune to be made now it's going to end pretty quick.
> 
> When and if I ever try it I would grow it for the fiber and possibly the seed. I can plant it with the drill I already have. Then just windrow it and bale it.
> 
> There is another way to cash in on the Hemp and legal Mary Jane. Worm castings. It turns out that pot and CBD grow very cell in worm castings.


Hemp is starting to be grown everywhere here.

Our largest hay growers have stopped growing hay and are growing hemp instead.  This means we will have a bad hay shortage around November.  Not sure what we will do for our horses.  We dont have a barn to store a large amount.

Anyway, it will be just like when they legalized pot here.  The first in made a fortune, now the industry is pretty much saturated.

With pot stores on every corner, our town of under 10,000 has at least three I know of.  They still can't sell as much as they were growing.  Lots of folks lost a ton of money.

Hemp will be the same, but nationally.  The big corporations will take over and the little guy will be out.


----------



## LizStreithorst

The only hemp I plant is a couple of plants for my own use 

I'm relaxing after finishing what I thought I would have gotten done yesterday when I cleaned out the chicken house and replaced the shavings with fresh.  Today I backed up to the chicken house again, picked up the piles of horse poo Charlotte left for the chickens to scatter into the dirt.  Then I backed up to the compost pile which is no longer a pile because the hens have scratch and pecked so much that it was more like a slightly raised area.  I loaded it into the truck as well.

My old truck  took me to the two little gardens I want to get started next spring.  The subsoil is clay gravel so it needs an awful lot of organic matter to make it planted.  I was able to give my 2  4x8 raised beds an excellent covering of organic matter.

I smell like a barn yard, but I'll get into the tub soon.


----------



## Chef Munky

Hey everyone long time no chat.
Making the time to do so now.It's    been busy around here.


Enjoying having a puppy running around the house again.Butter's has been a blast.He's what's    been keeping me busy.He has grown to have quite the Sweet and saucy little attitude.My job is done!


I did find an a/c unit for hubby's room.Didn't cost me a dime.Our adopted son had one sitting in his garage doing nothing, so he brought it over and set it up for us.14,000 btu's. Hubby's doing much better this summer than last.


I've been learning how to use this   https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07BTS2KWK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


So far so good.Hubby liked it so much I got one for him.He wouldn't leave mine alone.Rewriting recipes from my note books has been much easier.Now I can update all the pics and adaptations.The kitchen drawer is getting de cluttered.Finally!


Tried to facetime with my sister that was a bust.It didn't work.But I can facetime anyone in the house?That's a kink to be worked on.


Other than that.Things are still one day at a time.


Munky.


----------



## caseydog

Farmer Jon said:


> I attended a Hemp farming forum yesterday. It was very informative. My guess is it will be 10 years or so before I give it a try. There is no place to process it yet. Processing plants are currently in the works.
> 
> Hemp for CBD oil will never be grown in the Midwest. Unless it's done indoors. It's a lot of work and they say the market will be saturated in 2 to 3 years. So while there is a small fortune to be made now it's going to end pretty quick.
> 
> When and if I ever try it I would grow it for the fiber and possibly the seed. I can plant it with the drill I already have. Then just windrow it and bale it.
> 
> There is another way to cash in on the Hemp and legal Mary Jane. Worm castings. It turns out that pot and CBD grow very cell in worm castings.



Glad to hear that you are a farmer willing to adapt. You gotta' use your land wisely, and grow what the market wants -- and don't ignore Mother Nature. 

I grew up on the Gulf coast, so I hope you also are mindful of the use of fertilizers. There are some pretty big "dead zones" on the Texas side of the Mississippi river delta. Big corporations don't care about that, but real farmers don't want to put a shrimp boat out of business to get a bigger yield. I get the impression that you are a real farmer, and you care about that kind of stuff. 

CD


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky! 

Good to see you here. I hope you have the time to come around more now. I'm glad things are going better with your hubby.


----------



## JoAnn L.

One of our grandsons is visiting from the Netherlands. What a wonderful time we had with him last night. They stayed for supper and we had plenty of time to catch up on his life. He was in Paris for a few years but he says he loves the Netherlands better. But he says he sure misses the wonderful breads and croissants a lot. He has his own Coffee Shop and is doing very well. He has lots of great reviews in magazines and newspapers over there.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> One of our grandsons is visiting from the Netherlands. What a wonderful time we had with him last night. They stayed for supper and we had plenty of time to catch up on his life. He was in Paris for a few years but he says he loves the Netherlands better. But he says he sure misses the wonderful breads and croissants a lot. He has his own Coffee Shop and is doing very well. He has lots of great reviews in magazines and newspapers over there.


Sounds fun. That's great that he is doing well with his café. How long is he on this side of the pond? Will you get to see him again before he goes home?


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Chef Munky!
> 
> Good to see you here. I hope you have the time to come around more now. I'm glad things are going better with your hubby.




TAXY!!!! 


Thank you


Things are going the way I've been saying concerning his recovery.One day at a time. That I pad has been wonderful for him.Much easier for him to use than his old Kindle.It was really slowing down. He can do much more now with that I pad.


I have a question for anyone who's reading this...?
How does one find a maid? I now need some help around the house.
 Hate to admit that,but it's true. My body can no longer take on large jobs that require heavy lifting or reaching to clean things.


It would be a good thing.Then I could hang around here a little more often. I wouldn't be so tired. 





Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Chef Munky said:


> I have a question for anyone who's reading this...?
> How does one find a maid? I now need some help around the house.
> Hate to admit that,but it's true. My body can no longer take on large jobs that require heavy lifting or reaching to clean things.
> 
> It would be a good thing.Then I could hang around here a little more often. I wouldn't be so tired. [emoji38]



I'm glad to see you back, too, and also very happy that your dear husband is recovering well.

We had a housekeeper come to clean the house twice a month for a few years. I asked around to friends I knew who had hired people and one recommended her housekeeper; that worked great.

Now that I'm on disability, we can't afford that anymore, but occasionally I use a Groupon to have the house cleaned. I get two people to come and clean the house for two hours and I tell them which rooms are my priorities. It's a pretty good deal.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi *Munky*! Good to see you again. I got nuthin' on maid service for you though. I do know by best friend back home had one; I think she found her by referral.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, one year I had a cleaner come in once a week during income tax season. I found her through an agent who had posted and in a local newspaper. Since your hubby is recovering, is it possible that you are eligible for some help? There might be some local group that can help you with finding out about that.

My mother-in-law has cleaners come from some company, every other week. I think it's called "Molly Maids".


----------



## JoAnn L.

taxlady said:


> Sounds fun. That's great that he is doing well with his café. How long is he on this side of the pond? Will you get to see him again before he goes home?



He will just be here until Sunday. I hope to see him a few more times. I know he also has to see a lot of his friends here but we should all be getting together again for a meal before he goes back.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have a nice visit with your grandson, *JoAnn*, and soak up every minute until he's back to visit again. Do you have any plans to go visit him in Europe?


----------



## JoAnn L.

No, I don't have any plans to fly over there. Although I would love too. It is a 9 hour flight. From the Netherlands they fly to Minneapolis. then to Cedar Rapids, Iowa. He will return the same route. At my age I don't think I would like that long flight.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Munky, one year I had a cleaner come in once a week during income tax season. I found her through an agent who had posted and in a local newspaper. Since your hubby is recovering, is it possible that you are eligible for some help? There might be some local group that can help you with finding out about that.
> 
> My mother-in-law has cleaners come from some company, every other week. I think it's called "Molly Maids".




Hiya Taxy,


 Yes he does qualify for so many things and has used to placard card for the handicapped parking. He gave it up after so much frustration.
We gave up on the system.


  Anything he needs that I personally know of to make his life as comfortable as possible I pay for it out of my pocket. 

The pro's know stuff. Wives know more.


My youngest was just telling me he has a friend who's looking for a part time job to help her pay for her classes and books. He's going to ask her.
Why not help out a starving student willing to work. I'll go easy on her. Already made a to do list. It's not that bad. She just needs to be able to get along with dogs.

My oldest is looking to.Those 2 know a lot of people! We'll see how it goes.


Munky.


----------



## Cheryl J

Hiya, Munky.   Sure hope you find some good household help!  Great idea to give a young college student a job, especially since she comes recommended by your son.  I know how tiring it can be, doing everything yourself while caring for a loved one.  You have to take care of yourself as well, and have a little down time for you.  Take care, and good to see you here again!


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Hiya Taxy,
> 
> 
> Yes he does qualify for so many things and has used to placard card for the handicapped parking. He gave it up after so much frustration.
> We gave up on the system.
> 
> 
> Anything he needs that I personally know of to make his life as comfortable as possible I pay for it out of my pocket.
> 
> The pro's know stuff. Wives know more.


I was thinking of housekeeping help. Sometimes that can be arranged for someone who is recovering. It depends on where you live, what is available.



> My youngest was just telling me he has a friend who's looking for a part time job to help her pay for her classes and books. He's going to ask her.
> Why not help out a starving student willing to work. I'll go easy on her. Already made a to do list. It's not that bad. She just needs to be able to get along with dogs.
> 
> My oldest is looking to.Those 2 know a lot of people! We'll see how it goes.
> 
> 
> Munky.


Starving student to get paid for housework sounds like a plan.


----------



## Katie H

Guess my "What are you doing?" is mediocre compared to everyone's.


Been working on sewing tons and tons of doll outfits for 18-inch dolls (like American Girl Dolls), along with knitting outfits and sweaters for them.  Been having a good time and am preparing for two holiday bazaars in November.


I so enjoy creating and designing things for these little ladies.


Here are some examples:


----------



## taxlady

Nothing mediocre about those outfits Katie. They are really cute and nice detail. I sew, but I doubt I would have the patience for those outfits.


----------



## dragnlaw

JoAnn L. said:


> No, I don't have any plans to fly over there. Although I would love too. It is a 9 hour flight. From the Netherlands they fly to Minneapolis. then to Cedar Rapids, Iowa. He will return the same route. At my age I don't think I would like that long flight.



What a great excuse to take a cruise!  As long as you don't have a constricted time frame you would have a lovely time!  

A week sailing the brine then a couple of weeks cruising the canals and sail back home.  You'll meet and make lots of friends, eat like a Queen, not worry about airports or luggage restrictions!


----------



## bbqcoder

Will be heading to Wachusetts Brewery in an hour to fill up two 64oz growlers of beer.  Tomorrow I'll be going to Fairfield, CT to see my brother's family.  He and I will be attending the NY Mets game tomorrow night as part of his 50th birthday celebration.  His birthday was last November but his wife decided to do "50 fabulous things" as a year long celebration.  The idea is to do one thing each week with family/friends.  So this weekend is mine.  I also will have another weekend in October where we'll take some sort of cooking class together.  Should be fun.


----------



## JoAnn L.

dragnlaw said:


> What a great excuse to take a cruise!  As long as you don't have a constricted time frame you would have a lovely time!
> 
> A week sailing the brine then a couple of weeks cruising the canals and sail back home.  You'll meet and make lots of friends, eat like a Queen, not worry about airports or luggage restrictions!



That sure is something to think about. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Guess my "What are you doing?" is mediocre compared to everyone's...


On the contrary! Your sewing and other artsy-craftsy touches to the doll clothes and accessories is extraordinary!



bbqcoder said:


> Will be heading to Wachusetts Brewery in an hour to fill up two 64oz growlers of beer.  Tomorrow I'll be going to Fairfield, CT to see my brother's family.  He and I will be attending the NY Mets game tomorrow night as part of his 50th birthday celebration.  His birthday was last November but his wife decided to do "50 fabulous things" as a year long celebration.  The idea is to do one thing each week with family/friends.  So this weekend is mine.  I also will have another weekend in October where we'll take some sort of cooking class together.  Should be fun.


Are those growlers part of your birthday gift to him?  Have fun at Citi Park. I hope the Mets still have wins in them after bashing my Cleveland Indians this week.  BTW, your SIL had a genius idea for that birthday gift.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Guess my "What are you doing?" is mediocre compared to everyone's.
> 
> 
> Been working on sewing tons and tons of doll outfits for 18-inch dolls (like American Girl Dolls), along with knitting outfits and sweaters for them.  Been having a good time and am preparing for two holiday bazaars in November.
> 
> 
> I so enjoy creating and designing things for these little ladies.
> 
> 
> Here are some examples:



Love the Candy Striper doll!

Yesterday I watched a young lady of 5 or 6 create a Biker Girl outfit for her Barbie type doll out of Gorilla Tape.  She did a fantastic job.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Been plenty busy lately. My back has been messed up for 15 years or more so I went to a medical Dr instead of chiropractor this time. Just as I figured he gave me some pills. Prescription strength aleve basically. 
The boys first Cub scout meeting today. Jasper is really excited about being in this year with his big brother. 
Over the weekend I put in a patio at the river by our camper. I was talking it easy not to aggravate my back. Luckily one of my older boys and his friend showed up and took over. Didn't do too bad a job. Ran short of pavers but it's good for now.


----------



## Just Cooking

Great photos.. You must be proud of your boys..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Yesterday afternoon walked around the back yard picking up doggy stuff and digging out the stinging nettles.  Man! I must not have done the nettles last year.  There was a mother load in one corner.  I know I still didn't get them all. Put them in the bag with the dog stuff - going in the garbage. Don't want them in the compost and can't just leave them - they're even worse when dry and brittle. 

Contemplating three gardens in desperate need of edging.  

Contemplating a couple more designs for eggs. 

Contemplating which day, if it's not muggy, to try some meringue recipes. 
Contemplating who I will pawn them off on so I don't pig out on them.

Guess I'll walk the dog, play games on the 'puter, nap, watch TV. 
Busy day ahead of me.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We have one of our grandsons living with us for his senior year of high school. It's a little extra work but I love having him here. He is graduating early in January. He only has to take 3 classes so he get out of school at 10AM. He got himself a job unloading trucks at WalMart 5 times a week, from 2 in the afternoon til 10 at night. He is such a good kid.


----------



## dragnlaw

A friend is coming over.  We've planned to make two styles of meringues.  Nests and pavlova.  Of course....  it's going to rain all day. 

Still going ahead with at least one of them.  Then we'll see and maybe continue on Thurs with nicer weather...   we hope.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My wife's aunt passed away in Cincinnati so we made the 12 hour trip yesterday. While I am out here I am going to meet a cousin of mine that I found on Facebook. So trying to mix a little fun and social activities in with the sad.


----------



## GotGarlic

We're preparing for a visit from Dorian. We are right on the boundary line between the hurricane and tropical storm warnings for tomorrow. Got water, food, refilled Rx, gas for the generator and grill and beehives tied down. Just need to bring in loose stuff from the porch and pick whatever we can from the garden.


----------



## Andy M.

Stay safe. Hope any damage is minor.


----------



## taxlady

Oh my, take care GG. Sounds like you know what to do. Please keep us up to date. We want to know that you and your DH are safe.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Stay safe. Hope any damage is minor.





taxlady said:


> Oh my, take care GG. Sounds like you know what to do. Please keep us up to date. We want to know that you and your DH are safe.


Thanks. Yes, we've lived here for a long time and have been through it several times before. After we lost power for over a week in 2003, we bought a generator. DH filled up all our gas tanks last weekend with discount points at Kroger. I'll keep you posted as much as I can.


----------



## Chef Munky

GG,


Whatever blows away think of it as a free garage sale.
If you find it. Keep it.


Actually keep us posted that your both ok.


Munky.


----------



## CWS4322

Farmer Jon said:


> My wife's aunt passed away in Cincinnati so we made the 12 hour trip yesterday. While I am out here I am going to meet a cousin of mine that I found on Facebook. So trying to mix a little fun and social activities in with the sad.


So sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's just me and the dogs today. Have the house all to myself until tonight anyways.


It's time to seize the opportunity to tackle my closet and dresser drawers.
I can barely close the door. That's pathetic.
 Steam clean the mirrors uninterrupted. 



It's hard trying to get the little stuff done  with Hubby watching over me while I'm on a step stool dusting. "Be careful,God you make me nervous, you missed a spot" 





Might as well make what I want for dinner to.
When I'm done with the chaos and a long shower. I'm having Salmon cakes in bed. Chill out and watch old movies.


Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks. Yes, we've lived here for a long time and have been through it several times before. After we lost power for over a week in 2003, we bought a generator. DH filled up all our gas tanks last weekend with discount points at Kroger. I'll keep you posted as much as I can.



Was just thinking that very thing, GG, while watching the weather last night.  But no matter how many times you've been thru it lets hope that this one is always 10 times less than the worst one.  Keep your head down.  Bake now!  something sweet always helps.


----------



## GotGarlic

Ha, how did you know?! [emoji38] I have all the ingredients to make white chocolate-macadamia nut cookies!


----------



## Andy M.

Just started a project of rebuilding two counter stools we use at the kitchen ell. Over the years, the swivel mechanism and the leg joints have started to fail. 

As I don't want to unexpectedly end up on my butt on the floor, I've ordered two new swivel mechanisms and have started on making the leg joints healthy and like new again.


----------



## dragnlaw

GotGarlic said:


> Ha, how did you know?! [emoji38] I have all the ingredients to make white chocolate-macadamia nut cookies!



I know because everytime I know I won't be able to do something for awhile - I get that desperate urge to do it!  

hmmm, white chocolate-macadamia


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry for your loss, *Farmer Jon*. In spite of the sad event, I hope you have a nice visit with family.



GotGarlic said:


> We're preparing for a visit from Dorian. We are right on the boundary line between the hurricane and tropical storm warnings for tomorrow. Got water, food, refilled Rx, gas for the generator and grill and beehives tied down. Just need to bring in loose stuff from the porch and pick whatever we can from the garden.]


Sounds like you guys are all set, or as ready as you can be under the circumstances. Good thing there weren't hurricanes blowing in earlier in the season. At least you're pretty much back to normal after your recovery from your hip surgery. So there's that!  Stay safe!


----------



## JoAnn L.

GG Thoughts and prayers are coming your way for your safety.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Stay safe GG, no midnight runs for coffee or chocolate.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, all. We're good. You have probably seen that Dorian made landfall in Cape Hatteras, NC, about two hours south of us, and then continued going north-northeast. We had some high winds and heavy rain last night and into the morning, but it's tapered off. Still a little windy down by the river and the water is high, but we had no damage and never lost power. I bet the stores are open should I need anything


----------



## taxlady

GG, glad to read that you guys are fine.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, all. We're good. You have probably seen that Dorian made landfall in Cape Hatteras, NC, about two hours south of us, and then continued going north-northeast. We had some high winds and heavy rain last night and into the morning, but it's tapered off. Still a little windy down by the river and the water is high, but we had no damage and never lost power. I bet the stores are open should I need anything




That's really good news.


----------



## CWS4322

The KN (a/k/a my Dad) is going to see his brother on Sunday. I am planning what I will be making while the KN is away....curried chicken, perogi, kimchi, paleek paneer...

I have until Tuesday noon. Woo-hoo.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GG Letting out a sigh of relief that you are alright.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, all. We're good. You have probably seen that Dorian made landfall in Cape Hatteras, NC, about two hours south of us, and then continued going north-northeast. We had some high winds and heavy rain last night and into the morning, but it's tapered off. Still a little windy down by the river and the water is high, but we had no damage and never lost power. I bet the stores are open should I need anything



I read somewhere that Dorian was moving slow enough for a Dollar General to be built on it...


----------



## Cheryl J

So glad to hear you're OK, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I read somewhere that Dorian was moving slow enough for a Dollar General to be built on it...


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm done packing - relaxing, and heading for bed in a few. Daughter is picking me up tomorrow morning to spend some time at the cabin in the Sierras with both daughters, sons-in-law, and grandsons. We're going to stop by the local farmer's market first thing in the AM for some fresh goodies. There's no access to TV, internet, or cell phones at the cabin,(yay!) but there's a land line. See you all in a couple of days or so!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl, enjoy your family and mini-vacation.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Enjoy your time in that peaceful setting, Cheryl. The grands might be noisy, but it will be nice to get away from the rockin' and rollin'.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Cheryl, enjoy your family and mini-vacation.



Thank you, Taxy!  It'll be nice to get away again.  The cabin is my happy place.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Enjoy your time in that peaceful setting, Cheryl. The grands might be noisy, but it will be nice to get away from the rockin' and rollin'.




Thank you, CG. You are SO right....the grands will be full of energy (4 little boys between the ages of 6 and 10) but it's music to my ears.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> View attachment 36570



ROFL!!!


----------



## Kayelle

I know you must be having a wonderful time *Cheryl*...you so deserve it!


I just got another shipment from Amazon. This is a public service announcement...
If you are wanting some new sneakers...*these are the most comfortable shoes I've ever put on my feet!! *I paid $60 through Amazon. They also make them for men.

https://www.skechers.com/en-us/style/12837/ultra-flex-first-take/red


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I know you must be having a wonderful time *Cheryl*...you so deserve it!
> 
> 
> I just got another shipment from Amazon. This is a public service announcement...
> If you are wanting some new sneakers...*these are the most comfortable shoes I've ever put on my feet!! *I paid $60 through Amazon. They also make them for men.
> 
> https://www.skechers.com/en-us/style/12837/ultra-flex-first-take/red


I *love* Skechers!  Especially with the neuropathy in my feet, I almost won't buy any other brand.


----------



## taxlady

On the subject of Sketchers, does anyone use these who has wide feet or bunions? I have a really hard time finding shoes that fit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Loverly took me out for sports shoes as my Christmas gift last year, *taxy*, and my foot is broad across the toes and has a bunion issue, too. I LOVE my Vionics! They also have a molded arch support that is not intrusive, but makes my feet feel 20 years younger. They were still a bit tight across the bunion, but I have my Dad's old wood and metal shoe stretcher, so I got them to a perfect fit. I would think any real shoe store might have a way to stretch a shoe to order? I don't know - that might be too old-fashioned of a service to find nowadays.


----------



## dragnlaw

I've never worn Sketchers.  I really don't shop much so when I find something that works for me I wear them into the ground until my kids yell at me.  

I also have neuropathy and can not go without shoes.  They especially must have thick soft soles.  I found Crocs were/are wonderful for wide feet and neuropathy.  But be careful choosing.  They must be in their classic shape of the originals, otherwise too tight for wide feet. Plus I'm flat footed as well, triple whammy. 

taxy, if you're in for a bit of a trip - on the 401 at the bottom of Hwy 34  a place called Rob MacIntosh China & Crystal Shop. There is a Croc's outlet there.  Sometimes they have good choices other times...  mehh.. 
But better that what I've found at L'Equippeur.  

I've also ordered online but once was disappointed as I chose wrong.  Sold them to a friend as the shipping back was more than the price of the shoes.  I've always been meaning to find out if I can return them to the outlet if they were ordered on-line.  Have just never gotten around to it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> I would think any real shoe store might have a way to stretch a shoe to order? I don't know - that might be too old-fashioned of a service to find nowadays.



Try to find a cobbler - I know few and far between - a dying trade I fear. Should yo be lucky to find one, they will be able to stretch shoes for you.

Oh boy...
Think I'm going to grab a bottle of Gravol and collapse in front of the TV


----------



## taxlady

Yeah, I know a store in my area that sells wide shoes. I was hoping to hear about the easy online method of shopping. If Sketchers are likely to work, I'll try them. There are free returns for them on Amazon. So, no real interest in trips down the 401, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## CWS4322

Cleaning up the rest of the kitchen after the play day in the kitchen with the caregiver. Almost done since I cleaned as went. Just one more run of the dishwasher going.


----------



## Silversage

taxlady said:


> On the subject of Sketchers, does anyone use these who has wide feet or bunions? I have a really hard time finding shoes that fit.



Me. 

I wear a 10D.  Really.  And I have corns and an extra bone each in two of my toes.  We have a Sketchers outlet In the outlet mall, and since I discovered them, I haven't bought anything else.  They are THAT comfortable with all my foot issues.


----------



## Kayelle

I'll tell ya, I love all my Sketcher's as I have foot problems too, but this newest pair I just got is the cream of the crop! I'm going to get more colors.
Souschef is groaning as he recently took dozens of my old shoes to the thrift store. LOL


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for all the feed back on the Sketchers. I will probably buy a pair and see how I like them, especially since Amazon.ca says that returns are free.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *I know you must be having a wonderful time Cheryl...you so deserve it!
> *
> I just got another shipment from Amazon. This is a public service announcement...
> If you are wanting some new sneakers...*these are the most comfortable shoes I've ever put on my feet!! *I paid $60 through Amazon. They also make them for men.
> 
> https://www.skechers.com/en-us/style/12837/ultra-flex-first-take/red



 Thank you Kay.....yes, it was a wonderful time  and had a great time with family...I'm home now....didn't really want to come home to the 'e' word.....could have stayed there for a lot longer. LOL.

 I've heard about Sketchers from friends.  Going to put them on my order list!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Yeah, I know a store in my area that sells wide shoes. I was hoping to hear about the easy online method of shopping. If Sketchers are likely to work, I'll try them. There are free returns for them on Amazon. So, no real interest in trips down the 401, but thanks for the suggestion.


There is a cobbler in Quebec City who makes custom-fit leather shoes. I can't find his business card--the shoes are pricey, but comfy. I don't have bunions, thank goodness, but my Mom has horrible bunions. Buying shoes was always a challenge for her. Now she just wears socks. Narrow, narrow foot and heel, but the bunions were always an issue. She spent a lot of money on her shoes as I recall. Spend the money, your feet are worth it.


----------



## dragnlaw

In some ways I agree with you CWS but on the other hand for me, my feet change so quickly between neuropathy and arthritis I simply can't afford to change shoes that often.  

One of the reasons I like the Crocs so much is I can cut out toe areas and or cut/stretch them where needed.


----------



## taxlady

We are waiting for the repair guys. They are supposed to paint in our basement. This is being arranged by our insurance. It's because the basement got flooded by our water heater in January. I am getting awfully tired of waiting.


----------



## Andy M.

For the past month or so, I have been lamenting how crammed full our upright freezer is. So I have been consciously trying to use foods in the freezer so I could empty it out some. 

I have been planning to make chicken stock but didn't think I had enough bones in the freezer. SO insisted I had a ton of bones. 

Well, I decided today was the day so I scavenged both freezers for chicken bones. I filled my 20-quart stock pot to the brim! 

As a result, the house has a wonderful aroma of simmering chicken stock and I have tons of room in the freezer! 

As a side "benefit", SO got to say, "I told you so.".


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a text from a friend. She is going to pick me up and we are going for supper at a local pub with another friend. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> For the past month or so, I have been lamenting how crammed full our upright freezer is. So I have been consciously trying to use foods in the freezer so I could empty it out some.
> 
> I have been planning to make chicken stock but didn't think I had enough bones in the freezer. SO insisted I had a ton of bones.
> 
> Well, I decided today was the day so I scavenged both freezers for chicken bones. I filled my 20-quart stock pot to the brim!
> 
> As a result, the house has a wonderful aroma of simmering chicken stock and I have tons of room in the freezer!
> 
> As a side "benefit", SO got to say, "I told you so.".


Sounds like a productive day! [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> For the past month or so, I have been lamenting how crammed full our upright freezer is.   ****   stock pot to the brim!
> 
> As a result, the house has a wonderful aroma of simmering chicken stock and I have tons of room in the freezer!
> 
> As a side "benefit", SO got to say, "I told you so.".



Think I should post this in "The Last Thing That Made You Smile"


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got my Nephew to help pick apples. He's up there somewhere. Should have gotten to them a few days ago. A lot of them went bad already.


----------



## CWS4322

Packing. The KN (a/k/a my Dad) has pushed me one too many times. I am hoping to hit the road by Wednesday and be HOME by Friday. I hate leaving my Mom, I could live with her forever, but I am tired of the verbal abuse and would not put up with it from anyone else. Consequently, I am going MIA.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Packing. The KN (a/k/a my Dad) has pushed me one too many times. I am hoping to hit the road by Wednesday and be HOME by Friday. I hate leaving my Mom, I could live with her forever, but I am tired of the verbal abuse and would not put up with it from anyone else. Consequently, I am going MIA.



(((Hugs))) I'm sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## bbqcoder

Farmer Jon said:


> Got my Nephew to help pick apples. He's up there somewhere.



That's awesome that you have a nephew and a *LOADER* to help pick the apples. Lucky you!  I've always thought it would be a great idea to have a big chunk of land with excavators, bulldozers, dump trucks, loaders, etc as a playground for guys.  You would pay $$ and get to play with the equipment for a few hours.

When I drove through OH on Rt 80 & 90, I'm amazed at how many farms are out there.  Most of them are growing corn but some had other stuff.  I couldn't really tell what they were growing if it wasn't corn.  As a gardener, I always like to admire people growing food stuff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Farmer Jon said:


> Got my Nephew to help pick apples. He's up there somewhere...


I hope you didn't leave him up the tree! Nice to have help, though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

There are a lot of soybean farms in OH, *bbq*. And strawberry fields. Those can go on forever.  Some wheat. Once you get out of the city areas, OH has quite a bit of agriculture. Dairy farms and cattle ranches. All sorts of good stuff.


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> There are a lot of soybean farms in OH,



Ahh, good to know.  I have grown soybeans before (had a great crop) but I couldn't recognize them from a distance unlike corn, grapes, wheat, etc.


----------



## dragnlaw

Staring at my cookbooks, wondering where is that ruddy book I had with the perfect recipe.  Need to organize those books this winter but have no idea how to even start.  

Eggs have been pushed down to the end of the table. 

Canner is sitting on the stove. 
Move filled jars to basement.
dig out more jars.

Dehydrator is waiting.

Fruits and beets laying around.  Hurry-up before they go bad! 

Material to shape throws for the chairs staring at me. (I use painter's drop sheets - cheap, durable and washable)

Front door is back and installed but frame still needs more scraping and sanding and staining and varnishing and....  

Two plants still haven't been dug in. Want to move one plant from one garden to another.  Need to do another weeding. 

Almost time to bring in the house plants - might try to stretch it another week.  Shame as the days will still be good for them. Just not up to running them in and out, most are too heavy to do that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just finished trimming and filing my fingernails. Now most of you are probably thinking "so? Big deal". For me it is. I tend to put off tasks that effect just me in order to do "stuff" around the house. I really need to learn to do for me as well as for the good of the "house". And by "house", I do mean Himself, too.  That guy is so spoiled he could be a cat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I spent the first half of the Seahawks/Browns game peeling and chopping 16 apples... almost six pounds...nearly filled my six quart slow cooker. Spent the rest of the day and evening cooking that down into apple butter. Got three+ pints of deliciousness.  I have to label one of those jars "MINE!" so that Himself doesn't gobble it all up.


----------



## dragnlaw

*CG*...   I love apple butter but haven't made it in literally DECADES!  So my "doh.." moment is - why didn't I think of using my slow cooker once I got it. 
Am always looking for different things to make use of it.

Link to your recipe?


----------



## dragnlaw

Recovering from a day with the grandkids...  

We had a fantastic time.  All a "homemade" day.  

Started with - I forgot and collected the eggs before they came - then remembered and rushed to put them back.  Comment:  Gosh Grandma, they sure are cold! 

Then I set them to etching a couple of empty chicken eggs.  I had a battery run etcher for them, not my high speed dentist type drill.  They found out how much you can press before crunching. 

Brought out the pasta dough made the day before.  They chose spaghettini setting  (note to self: choose linguini setting for kids, they squish the pasta together in their hands as they bring it out).  

A friend had given me some homemade sauce along with my homemade meatballs (from the soup recipe I posted elsewhere).  Perfection! 

Then on to the homemade Mango Ice Cream (flavour their choice from earlier in week) This was churning while we ate pasta.  It was topped with some homemade Chocolate Sauce. Perfection again! 

After I was trying to make some stilts with cans - just as I'm finishing one of them says, 
"OH, I know what you're making.  Stilts! We have them at school. I usually win the race with them."  (me..  )

We all had a good laugh at one-upping Grandma who thought she was showing them something fun and clever!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> *CG*...   I love apple butter but haven't made it in literally DECADES!...Link to your recipe?



Recipe? There is no recipe. [emoji38] I peel the apples, chop them small, toss into slow cooker, and eyeball cinnamon and nutmeg. It's probably about a teaspoon of nutmeg and several tablespoons of cinnamon. Then I add a tablespoon or two of Bourbon - but you don't have to. Turn pot on high, stir and mash every once in a while (I use a potato masher) until it's smooth, and finish cooking with lid askew until it's as thick as you want. This time it probably cooked about five or six hours.


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Recovering from a day with the grandkids...
> 
> We had a fantastic time.  All a "homemade" day.
> 
> Started with -* I forgot and collected the eggs before they came - then remembered and rushed to put them back.  Comment:  Gosh Grandma, they sure are cold! *
> 
> Then I set them to etching a couple of empty chicken eggs.  I had a battery run etcher for them, not my high speed dentist type drill.  They found out how much you can press before crunching.
> 
> Brought out the pasta dough made the day before.  They chose spaghettini setting  (note to self: choose linguini setting for kids, they squish the pasta together in their hands as they bring it out).
> 
> A friend had given me some homemade sauce along with my homemade meatballs (from the soup recipe I posted elsewhere).  Perfection!
> 
> Then on to the homemade Mango Ice Cream (flavour their choice from earlier in week) This was churning while we ate pasta.  It was topped with some homemade Chocolate Sauce. Perfection again!
> 
> After I was trying to make some stilts with cans - just as I'm finishing one of them says,
> "OH, I know what you're making.  Stilts! We have them at school. I usually win the race with them."  (me..  )
> 
> We all had a good laugh at one-upping Grandma who thought she was showing them something fun and clever!




You sound like a terrific grandma Dragn.  The *bold part* sure made me smile, remembering the fun of collecting eggs from my grandma's chickens.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished placing an online grocery order, so I am relaxing with an adult beverage. They really don't make it easy. I also wish they listed ingredients and country of origin of the various items.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Been very busy lately. Getting ready for and starting harvest. I picked up a hitch hiker the other night in the corn field.


----------



## Linda0818

taxlady said:


> I just finished placing an online grocery order, so I am relaxing with an adult beverage. They really don't make it easy. I also wish they listed ingredients and country of origin of the various items.



Never tried online grocery ordering. I prefer to go grocery shopping at the actual store. But I'd be curious to know about your experience with that.

I too an relaxing with an adult beverage and watching one of my favorite shows, Kitchen Nightmares. As well as keeping up with the Michigan/Notre Dame score.


----------



## taxlady

Linda0818 said:


> Never tried online grocery ordering. I prefer to go grocery shopping at the actual store. But I'd be curious to know about your experience with that.
> 
> I too an relaxing with an adult beverage and watching one of my favorite shows, Kitchen Nightmares. As well as keeping up with the Michigan/Notre Dame score.



I buy brands I know. If they would put the ingredients, I would get some other stuff. I get almost all my groceries online and get them delivered. I started doing it when I was bedridden with a bad back. I use IGA, a "regular" supermarket and something called "Lufa Farms". They get stuff from (mostly) local suppliers, as well as growing a lot of stuff in greenhouses on the roofs of urban buildings. They are really good about listing ingredients and telling you where the item comes from, as well as a short write up of the producer. I can get Canadian caught seafood. If I buy from a regular store, I often have no idea where the seafood comes from. Lufa delivers too, and they use electric cars for the deliveries. I pay online with a credit card for both IGA and Lufa. The extra cost of delivery seems worth it to me. I do have to be home for a two or five hour "window" when I'm expecting a delivery.

So, though there can be some annoyance, I will probably keep ordering most of my food online. We do get a few things from the local deli and the local health food store. In my case, it's particularly nice to have it delivered. I have underground parking and have to schlep anything I buy a ways and then up the stairs. If I were to park on the street to avoid the stairs, I would have to schlep it even further from the sidewalk.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I buy brands I know. If they would put the ingredients, I would get some other stuff. I get almost all my groceries online and get them delivered. I started doing it when I was bedridden with a bad back. I use IGA, a "regular" supermarket and something called "Lufa Farms". They get stuff from (mostly) local suppliers, as well as growing a lot of stuff in greenhouses on the roofs of urban buildings. They are really good about listing ingredients and telling you where the item comes from, as well as a short write up of the producer. I can get Canadian caught seafood. If I buy from a regular store, I often have no idea where the seafood comes from. Lufa delivers too, and they use electric cars for the deliveries. I pay online with a credit card for both IGA and Lufa. The extra cost of delivery seems worth it to me. I do have to be home for a two or five hour "window" when I'm expecting a delivery.
> 
> So, though there can be some annoyance, I will probably keep ordering most of my food online. We do get a few things from the local deli and the local health food store. In my case, it's particularly nice to have it delivered. I have underground parking and have to schlep anything I buy a ways and then up the stairs. If I were to park on the street to avoid the stairs, I would have to schlep it even further from the sidewalk.



With winter coming, we have been discussing this subject. At 80, I'm not too keen on driving to shop in snow or icy conditions.

I've thought of making a list of staple and frequently purchased items, to make ordering more simple and to get it correct.. Brand, size, etc. 

I want to see if this can work for us.

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> With winter coming, we have been discussing this subject. At 80, I'm not too keen on driving to shop in snow or icy conditions.
> 
> I've thought of making a list of staple and frequently purchased items, to make ordering more simple and to get it correct.. Brand, size, etc.
> 
> I want to see if this can work for us.
> 
> Ross



I forgot to mention that I get a seniors discount on the delivery from IGA. If it doesn't say anything about it on the website, phone the store and ask them. I get it because the delivery person told them I look like a senior and the next time I spoke with them by phone, the lady asked. IGA phones me whenever they are out of something in my order to find out if I want another brand or size. I don't think that is very common. Lufa doesn't and neither does Metro, a store I don't use often.

Check with the stores in your area if some of them are willing to do phone orders. There are some stores in my area that do phone orders, but not internet. At least one of the ones around here lists their products online, but doesn't let you place the order online. They do list phone number and hours for placing a phone order on their website.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I forgot to mention that I get a seniors discount on the delivery from IGA. If it doesn't say anything about it on the website, phone the store and ask them. I get it because the delivery person told them I look like a senior and the next time I spoke with them by phone, the lady asked. IGA phones me whenever they are out of something in my order to find out if I want another brand or size. I don't think that is very common. Lufa doesn't and neither does Metro, a store I don't use often.
> 
> Check with the stores in your area if some of them are willing to do phone orders. There are some stores in my area that do phone orders, but not internet. At least one of the ones around here lists their products online, but doesn't let you place the order online. They do list phone number and hours for placing a phone order on their website.



Thank you for the information. The stores we shop at do have this service @ a reasonable charge.   

Going to look into it..

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Just made a pot of minestrone with some of my homemade chicken stock for this afternoon's main meal. It's a favorite.


----------



## CharlieD

Andy M. said:


> Just made a pot of minestrone with some of my homemade chicken stock for this afternoon's main meal. It's a favorite.





Andy, could you please share your Minestrone recipe?


----------



## Linda0818

taxlady said:


> I buy brands I know. If they would put the ingredients, I would get some other stuff. I get almost all my groceries online and get them delivered. I started doing it when I was bedridden with a bad back. I use IGA, a "regular" supermarket and something called "Lufa Farms". They get stuff from (mostly) local suppliers, as well as growing a lot of stuff in greenhouses on the roofs of urban buildings. They are really good about listing ingredients and telling you where the item comes from, as well as a short write up of the producer. I can get Canadian caught seafood. If I buy from a regular store, I often have no idea where the seafood comes from. Lufa delivers too, and they use electric cars for the deliveries. I pay online with a credit card for both IGA and Lufa. The extra cost of delivery seems worth it to me. I do have to be home for a two or five hour "window" when I'm expecting a delivery.
> 
> So, though there can be some annoyance, I will probably keep ordering most of my food online. We do get a few things from the local deli and the local health food store. In my case, it's particularly nice to have it delivered. I have underground parking and have to schlep anything I buy a ways and then up the stairs. If I were to park on the street to avoid the stairs, I would have to schlep it even further from the sidewalk.



Well it definitely sounds like this is something you benefit from, considering the situation. It would especially be a benefit to someone, like yourself, who was bedridden and/or someone home sick with the flu, etc, plus with the parking situation. I'll keep it in mind, should I ever need the service for such a reason.

It's not that I've never purchased 'groceries' online. I love shopping for new food items, have bought stuff from online German delis, Omaha Steaks, purchase things online that I can no longer find in the stores, that sort of thing. I've just never done an actual full round of grocery shopping, as though I would be doing going to the store on my own.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sitting in my rapidly darkening house. We have been having serious wind and our power has been out since a bit after 6AM. There are so many power outages that HydroQuébec isn't estimating when power will be back. I will heat some soup for supper.


----------



## dragnlaw

???? * taxy, *do you have a seriously BIG candle to heat your soup with?

LOL,  I've been without Hydro since sometime in the middle of the night.  Thankfully my generator is busy busy.  

My neighbours in the middle of their kitchen reno's had their generator crash, so no water, no nothing.  Filled a couple of 5 gallon jugs for them.

Also meant to mention I only just got the internet back around 4 pm, but still no power.


----------



## Linda0818

You guys stay warm. I hate power outages when it's cold. One year we had a _really_ bad ice storm and we were without power for 3 days. We stayed warm using the fireplace and I literally put all of our frozen food in bags and set it all outside in the ice/snow to keep it from defrosting. Made _some_ good use of that ice anyway.

After that episode, I bought a little camp stove and canned camp heat because we were craving something warm. Hot soup would have been heavenly during that time, but we had no way of heating any food. So we survived on sandwiches and snacks and things like Vienna sausages, canned tuna, that sort of thing. We couldn't get out to go to the store, so we had to rely on what we already had in the house. No food delivery, either, as our local pizza joints were also without power.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Worked late in the field and missed Trick or treating. Boys had a blast and made out pretty good.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> ???? * taxy, *do you have a seriously BIG candle to heat your soup with?
> 
> LOL,  I've been without Hydro since sometime in the middle of the night.  Thankfully my generator is busy busy.
> 
> My neighbours in the middle of their kitchen reno's had their generator crash, so no water, no nothing.  Filled a couple of 5 gallon jugs for them.
> 
> Also meant to mention I only just got the internet back around 4 pm, but still no power.



I only have internet through my phone. Thank goodness I have far more data than I have ever needed. I have something called a Thunder Range. It's a single burner that runs on butane. We got it after the ice storm, when we were without power for eight days.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good on you *taxy.*  I think more people should have one of those emergency burners for times like this.  I have a feeling that we will be having more issues as the climate changes. 

When our family camped I always had a burner around somewhere. But we never lost power back then for days on end. 

During our ice storm... 97/98?  we were without power for 18 days. We were on city water which was still flowing and had a gas stove and wood fireplace.  Although internet and cell phones were around they weren't attached to our hips like they are nowadays so have no idea what that situ was like. 

Woke up this morning with still no power  and an ominous  "red sky in the morning" signal.  and luckily two towns away (where my provider is) still has their power.  I only have a small amount of data on my phone so yesterday was a cleansing of internet addiction for me. 

I normally park my van under a humongous tree.  I move it during heavy wind storms/ice storms/snow.  Ever since the day I came home and found the 15 foot top of the next pine tree in my parking spot.


----------



## taxlady

Have you got power back yet dragnlaw? It was about 16:40 when we finally got ours back.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yup, came back on about 18:xx something.  Was busy outside so not sure. 

Poor neighbours finally got their new generator installed just to have the power come back within the hour! LOL  ain't life grand!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Yup, came back on about 18:xx something.  Was busy outside so not sure.
> 
> Poor neighbours finally got their new generator installed just to have the power come back within the hour! LOL  ain't life grand!



I would thank the neighbour for making the power come back. We had our air conditioning installed during a horrible heat wave. The heat wave broke the same day. Damn tootin' I took credit. 

I'm glad to read that you got your power back on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm considering staying up all night to get things ready for vacation. Once again, I've put too much off for the last couple of days. Still, we'll get out of here on Monday some way or another - we always do!  I still have one more day to bake scones, change sheets, pack...gotta get offline!

If I'm not back before we leave, you all be good.  Stay safe. And check to see if any birthdays of note are coming around. If I'm using my phone or tablet, I don't get to see those kinds of things. Laptop will be tucked into its travel case Sunday evening and won't come out until we're settled in at Fort Myers Beach - probably Saturday morning.


----------



## taxlady

Have a safe and wonderful trip.


----------



## Kayelle

Have a great trip CG.


Taxi and Dragn, we bit the bullet and bought a generator last week because of all the power cutoff's during this fire season to try and prevent fires. Sadly, power cutoff's will be the new norm in these parts for this time of year. It's big enough to keep our food from spoiling, but not big enough to run the AC. This episode has been a cooler Devil Wind, but most times it's hotter than hell..no lie. I may have to kill sumpin when those dang winds blow so hot. I have a gas stove for cooking, so I can bypass the electric ignition with a lighter.
Anyway, it turns out that this big fire on our mountain started up there within minutes of a transformer being turned back on. Geeze oh Pete!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Have a great trip, CG! Hope you're able to stop in southeastern Virginia on the way back.

DH is harvesting honey from our two hives right now and I'm decanting last spring's honey into jars for sale and gifts.


----------



## Cheryl J

*Taxy* and *dragn*, so glad you have your power back!

*Kay*, good thing you and SC bought a generator but sad that you were forced to due to the fires.  

*CG*, have a wonderful vacay! I know how much you look forward to time with the kids. 

*GG*....that liquid gold from your precious bees looks so beautiful.

Not much new here....thinking of things to do in the evenings now that it's going to be dark at freakin' 5PM-ish.  Going to Joann's tomorrow or the next day to get fleece fabric to make no-sew blankets for my granddaughters for Christmas presents, and hoping to save working on them until the evenings when there's not much else to do....lol


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl,* while we love spending time with the kids, that visit isn't until next month. Right now I should be sleeping, since we leave sometime today (Monday) for Fort Myers Beach, FL. After a week in "our" timeshare starting this Friday, we'll head to the middle of the state and spend the better part of the next week bunking with my SIL and her hubby in the timeshare they just booked! We'll head home sometime around Nov. 20th, probably routing ourselves through VA so we can catch up with Got Garlic and her DH. I think we might celebrate our 45th anniversary at one of the historic taverns in Historic Williamsburg. Gotta get home early enough before Turkey Day, though, so I can get a few supplies for a small dinner.

As I said, I should be sleeping. However, Himself always does all the driving the first day - and he's sleeping right now. I'll drag myself out of bed, stumble through making sandwiches for the road, and sleep in the car until my bladder clock goes off.  We'll share driving, kinda, the rest of the way. He does the lion's share of it, though. At least the car is packed except for the last-minute things, thank goodness.


----------



## Just Cooking

I hope your trip(s) to be safe and wonderful, CG..  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

I'm prepping today for cataract surgery tomorrow on one eye.. The other will be done in two weeks..

I didn't put this in "The Sick Room" thread as, I'm not sick..  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Getting ready to go get gas and do some shopping I couldn't get done Friday. 



Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> I'm prepping today for cataract surgery tomorrow on one eye.. The other will be done in two weeks..
> 
> I didn't put this in "The Sick Room" thread as, I'm not sick..  [emoji2]
> 
> Ross


Good luck with the surgery. A friend of mine had each of her eyes done a couple years ago. She had no problems, and gave Himself a pep talk about getting his done. Himself has an appointment with his eye doctor next month and will probably be having his eyes fixed this winter.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck with the surgery. A friend of mine had each of her eyes done a couple years ago. She had no problems, and gave Himself a pep talk about getting his done. Himself has an appointment with his eye doctor next month and will probably be having his eyes fixed this winter.



Thank you.. Jeannie has had both her eyes done so, no way can I whine.. 

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got the last of the beans out and Just about done with cover crop. 900 acres of corn to go yet.


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished reading all 1504 true facts from the snapple.com website so now I don't have to buy Snapple anymore.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> I'm prepping today for cataract surgery tomorrow on one eye.. The other will be done in two weeks..
> 
> I didn't put this in "The Sick Room" thread as, I'm not sick..
> 
> Ross




Ross, I've had the surgery on both eyes and it was a piece of cake. Since I had worn contact lenses with mono vision for years, I paid a lot extra beyond insurance to have the surgery done that way so I wouldn't have to wear glasses which I can't stand.
I know you'll do just fine, but I sure understand that it's always a concern when it's your eyes and not someone else.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thanks Kayelle..

I'm not too concerned.. My triple bypass was a bit of a concern, this isn't..  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, *Farmer Jon*....that's a heck of a lot of land you've got there.  I always enjoy your posts. 

Ross, will be thinking of you. I haven't had cataract surgery but have known many who have and they've said it was a very easy and painless procedure. Yes, triple bypass would be more concerning!  Check back in when you can.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Bookstore day today!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Wow, *Farmer Jon*....that's a heck of a lot of land you've got there.  I always enjoy your posts.
> 
> Ross, will be thinking of you. I haven't had cataract surgery but have known many who have and they've said it was a very easy and painless procedure. Yes, triple bypass would be more concerning!  Check back in when you can.



Thank you, Cheryl..
All done.. Went well and the best part was breakfast afterward..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Getting ready to shampoo bedroom carpeting. Bought a rug shampooer some years ago and it's paid for itself over the years.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy, what kind of carpet shampooer do you have? We're thinking of getting one so we can do deep cleans one room at a time.




Just Cooking said:


> ...All done.. Went well and the best part was breakfast afterward..  [emoji2]
> 
> Ross


The best part of any morning medical appointment is breakfast afterwards.  Glad to hear it went well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're slowly getting ready to roll out of the hotel and keep heading south. We'll probably be somewhere in South Carolina tonight, then on to St. Augustine for Wednesday night. All that is flexible, but we do already have a reservation at a Holiday Inn in SW Orlando for Thursday night.

Time to prod my chauffeur and get our show on the road.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Andy, what kind of carpet shampooer do you have? We're thinking of getting one so we can do deep cleans one room at a time...



CG we have a Hoover. It's about 12 years old. The Hoover website doesn't even list it anymore. I misplaced the manual so had to go online to find one. Hoover didn't have it but Sears did!


----------



## cjmmytunes

Mom wants to go get her flu shot today, I got mine last month. Then laundry when we get home.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're enjoying Island Time.


----------



## taxlady

Looks enticing CG.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just got done chopping up some onions for in the freezer. Its nice to have them already for when I make soup. I was at Sams the other day and they were giving samples of toasted cheese sandwiches, instead of regular butter they used a garlic butter spread. It was very good. I never thought of doing that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, vacation is over, time to leave dear SIL and her hubby. *sniff* 1300+ miles from now we'll be sleeping in our own beds... for about three weeks. Then we'll be heading to the kids' places to spend the holidays with them. [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting to see the periodontist.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting for Mom to get up so I can fix her breakfast and coffee.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're spending our 45th anniversary driving from Hillsville VA towards home. With about 720 ahead of us, I think we'll end up in a hotel tonight... just like 45 years ago. [emoji38]


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy Anniversary to you two...  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Happy Anniversary CG and hubby.


----------



## rodentraiser

Happy anniversary, CG!

Just dropping in to let people know what's going on.

I have a small trailer (19 ft) and the guy sold it with two filled propane tank and a new 12 volt battery. So I have lights that I can use, but the only one I use regularly is the one over the stove. 

One of the propane tanks is hooked up to the stove and oven, and the other is a spare. I bought one of my own, so now if mine runs out, I can just switch to the spare while I fill the empty one.

I use the propane about 3 to 4 hours a day, but we're due to have some really cold weather in a couple days. High of 37 and a low of 25 and if it rains, we'll have snow. Somehow I'm not quite as excited about snow as I used to be. Anyway, I may be using a bit more propane than I have last month. On the bright side, I leave my cooler outside and I won't need ice this week.

I keep really warm at night. I have a light blanket under a sleeping bag, and then a couple blankets over that. Sometimes I don't want to get out of bed in the morning. My nose runs constantly and I keep a little garbage pail next to the bed so I can just throw my kleenexes into it and not have to get up. One morning I had the heat on and threw the kleenex into the Mr. Buddy heater. That was exciting.

The water is cold but there's plenty of it. The only problem is and I never thought I'd hear myself say this, but the pressure is too high. I put a hose on the faucet and when I turn on the water, it sprays out from every connection and I get soaked. Gotta do something about that.

Today I'm on the library computer, then I have to finally drop off that modem. Then I'm going to the store and finally back home. The worst thing about living up there is how bored I am. I do about 10 crossword puzzles a day and I read at least a book a day. I'm running out of books. 

That's about it. Nothing new is happening and there's not much to report. All I do is eat, sleep, read, and do crosswords. I'm saying this for the first time in my life: I can't wait till summer!


----------



## Just Cooking

Glad to see you are safe and relatively comfortable, rodentraiser..

I don't know if a Kindle would be practicable in your situation but, using your library, you would have a constant supply of free books to read without having to leave your trailer.. I use mine constantly..

Keep us informed..

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy Anniversary to you and Himself, CG!

Good to hear from you again, RR. I always enjoy reading about your adventures.  Best wishes to you.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Glad to see you are safe and relatively comfortable, rodentraiser..
> 
> I don't know if a Kindle would be **practicable* in your situation but, using your library, you would have a constant supply of free books to read without having to leave your trailer.. I use mine constantly..
> 
> Keep us informed..
> 
> Ross



*practical...


----------



## dragnlaw

I thought "practicable" was a perfect word in the perfect place!  

hey RR - I think a Kindle would be a good idea!

Congrats CG! 

I just looked out the window while typing this and....  see the weather...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Happy Anniversary to you two...





taxlady said:


> Happy Anniversary CG and hubby.





rodentraiser said:


> Happy anniversary, CG!





Cheryl J said:


> Happy Anniversary to you and Himself, CG!...





dragnlaw said:


> ...Congrats CG!...



Thanks, everyone!  I'm surprised that one of us hasn't killed the other after all of these years!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

rodentraiser said:


> ...Just dropping in to let people know what's going on...


Good to hear from you, *rr!* I'm glad things seem to be going along for you rather smoothly. Hope your winter is mild and you actually enjoy summer when it shows up.


----------



## Just Cooking

Took advantage of Black Friday sales to purchase 2 laptops for Jeannie and myself..

Our present ones are fine but tired and good old Microsoft won't be supporting Windows 7 after January so we replaced them..

Interesting, to me, is that the cost of two really good laptops is less than that of my first PC, by itself..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> Took advantage of Black Friday sales to purchase 2 laptops for Jeannie and myself..
> 
> Our present ones are fine but tired and good old Microsoft won't be supporting Windows 7 after January so we replaced them..
> 
> Interesting, to me, is that the cost of two really good laptops is less than that of my first PC, by itself..
> 
> Ross



My very first personal computer, bought in the early 1980s, cost about five or six thousand dollars. It was over seven thousand with a "near letter quality", dot matrix printer. I have watched them get cheaper and more powerful ever since. Now, I can buy a good laptop computer for less than what a decent smart phone costs.


----------



## Merlot

Cooking Goddess said:


> We're spending our 45th anniversary driving from Hillsville VA towards home. With about 720 ahead of us, I think we'll end up in a hotel tonight... just like 45 years ago. [emoji38]


Happy Anniversary!  Have you ever been to the huge flea market in Hillsville?  I’ve been a couple of times


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi, Merlot! No, I have never heard of it. If it doesn't happen during November, I won't see it either. We drive through VA on our way to and from FL every November, otherwise, it's not on our route.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting or Mom to get up and dressed so we can go to Food Lion.


----------



## Merlot

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi, Merlot! No, I have never heard of it. If it doesn't happen during November, I won't see it either. We drive through VA on our way to and from FL every November, otherwise, it's not on our route.


Nope you definitely won’t see it in November!  It basically shuts their whole town down, it’s a huge event!


----------



## GotGarlic

We will be having butternut squash soup with turkey-Havarti-cherry sauce panini tonight. I'm waiting for the oven to heat up so I can bake the focaccia for the panini and I'm also making vegetable broth in the Instant Pot to use in the soup. Perfect for a cool, drizzly day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds delish, *GG*. I wish we lived closer so I could invite ourselves over to you place! I'd bring wine...


I'm waiting on Himself to decide it's safe to make a quick run to the local grocery store with Coke on sale. (College football happens around here every Saturday in fall. Go Buckeyes!) He needs to replenish his stock - and I hate HATE dealing with returning bottles to the store. If we don't take them back, the state gets to keep the 5 cents deposit on each and every pop bottle or can. Presented under the theory that bottle deposits reduce litter, I see way more TVs and couches tossed at the side of the road around here than I've seen most every other place we've traveled. *shaking my head*


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds delish, *GG*. I wish we lived closer so I could invite ourselves over to you place! I'd bring wine...


So do I!



Cooking Goddess said:


> He needs to replenish his stock - and I hate HATE dealing with returning bottles to the store. If we don't take them back, the state gets to keep the 5 cents deposit on each and every pop bottle or can. Presented under the theory that bottle deposits reduce litter, I see way more TVs and couches tossed at the side of the road around here than I've seen most every other place we've traveled. *shaking my head*


I have to say, in my experience, it does reduce litter. We grew up in Michigan which has a bottle deposit law. I knew people - including DH - who would scour parks and other places where bottles were left and return them for the deposits. Kept them cleaner, and him in gas money.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...deposits reduce litter, I see way more TVs and couches tossed at the side of the road around here than I've seen most every other place we've traveled. *shaking my head*



I guess they need to have couch and TV deposits.


----------



## taxlady

My pet peeve about bottle deposits is that they haven't gone up in 30 years. 5 cents for a 2 litre bottle! Not worth the effort. 20 years ago kids would come to the door asking for empty bottles to fund this or that school project. It just isn't worth it for them now. Heck, we can't be bothered to bring them back to the store. You fill up an entire Ike bag and get back less than $2. We just put them in the recycling.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Eating breakfast and listening to "Sunday Today with Willie Geist". His Sunday Sit-Down interview is with Robert Pattinson today


----------



## Merlot

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds delish, *GG*. I wish we lived closer so I could invite ourselves over to you place! I'd bring wine...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting on Himself to decide it's safe to make a quick run to the local grocery store with Coke on sale. (College football happens around here every Saturday in fall. Go Buckeyes!) He needs to replenish his stock - and I hate HATE dealing with returning bottles to the store. If we don't take them back, the state gets to keep the 5 cents deposit on each and every pop bottle or can. Presented under the theory that bottle deposits reduce litter, I see way more TVs and couches tossed at the side of the road around here than I've seen most every other place we've traveled. *shaking my head*


I traveled from my home to the edge of California.  We were in Southern Mississippi and the trash on the interstate was horrible!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Recovering from quadruple bypass surgery...heart attack Saturday last week, surgery was Tuesday, got home this evening. Doing okay.


----------



## Cheryl J

So glad to hear you're doing OK after all that, Princess! Hugs and well wishes to you for a speedy recovery.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Recovering from quadruple bypass surgery...heart attack Saturday last week, surgery was Tuesday, got home this evening. Doing okay.



I'm glad to hear you are doing okay. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Recovering from quadruple bypass surgery...heart attack Saturday last week, surgery was Tuesday, got home this evening. Doing okay.



Scary stuff PF.  So glad to hear you're OK.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Recovering from quadruple bypass surgery...


 Quad bypass surgery? You don't do anything halfway, do you? Just kidding, dear. I hope you have an easy and complete recovery. Make sure you check in and let us know how things are going.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Scary stuff PF.  So glad to hear you're OK.



Thanks, Andy!



Cooking Goddess said:


> Quad bypass surgery? You don't do anything halfway, do you? Just kidding, dear. I hope you have an easy and complete recovery. Make sure you check in and let us know how things are going.



Thanks, CG!

Why go half when I can go whole hog?


The weather kept me in the hospital 2 extra days, some good recovery time. Will need to get some things to make it easier and get some rest.  No sleep tonight.


----------



## Just Cooking

Mine was only a triple, PF.. I know you can do this.. Be strong..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Mine was only a triple, PF.. I know you can do this.. Be strong..
> 
> Ross



Thanks, Ross!


----------



## Just Cooking

This morning I am having left eye cataract surgery.. The right eye was done a few weeks ago and the improvement is beyond what I had hoped for..

Who knew I'd actually be looking forward to surgery?  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, PF - glad everything went well and you're home. Take care. Hugs.


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> This morning I am having left eye cataract surgery.. The right eye was done a few weeks ago and the improvement is beyond what I had hoped for..
> 
> Who knew I'd actually be looking forward to surgery?



I was definitely looking forward to my hip surgery last summer. It was exhausting just to do daily activities when I was in constant pain. What a relief it was to have it over with.


----------



## dragnlaw

Gosh *PF* I hope there *is someone there with you?*  You *ARE* supposed to take it easy for a while now.  Let someone else do it for you.

If you feel a little heat in your butt, it is my dragonettes giving a warning for you to stop what you are doing.

Speedy recovery!!


----------



## Kayelle

Holy cow PF !!!!! These hearts of ours sure have been acting up but your trouble is so much more serious. You know how to take care of yourself with your recovery, but I sure hope there is someone in the house with you to help. I guess looking on the bright side of being "fixed" has some comfort but I'm sending all good wishes for a quick and pain free recovery. Hugs..(gently)


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> This morning I am having left eye cataract surgery.. The right eye was done a few weeks ago and *the improvement is beyond what I had hoped for..
> 
> Who knew I'd actually be looking forward to surgery?  *
> 
> Ross




I remember feeling the same way when my second eye was done Ross!
It darn near brought me to tears with "I Can See Clearly Now".


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FscIgtDJFXg


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I remember feeling the same way when my second eye was done Ross!
> It darn near brought me to tears with "I Can See Clearly Now".



  Done a few hours ago.. Anxious to have the eye uncovered tomorrow morning..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like things are going well with the surgery, *Ross*. Good luck on the second surgery.

My BIL will be having cataract surgery in the next week or two. Meanwhile, Himself has his annual eye exam tomorrow, where he'll be making plans for his own surgery sometime next year. Sounds like the artificial lens manufacturers will be in business for a while.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like things are going well with the surgery, *Ross*. Good luck on the second surgery.
> 
> My BIL will be having cataract surgery in the next week or two. Meanwhile, Himself has his annual eye exam tomorrow, where he'll be making plans for his own surgery sometime next year. Sounds like the artificial lens manufacturers will be in business for a while.



Thank you... It went well..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> This morning I am having left eye cataract surgery.. The right eye was done a few weeks ago and the improvement is beyond what I had hoped for..
> 
> Who knew I'd actually be looking forward to surgery?
> 
> Ross



Can you see me now??  I hope it went well for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Wow, PF - glad everything went well and you're home. Take care. Hugs.



Thank you, GG! Sure is nice to know what has been making me feel lousy and getting it fixed.



dragnlaw said:


> Gosh *PF* I hope there *is someone there with you?*  You *ARE* supposed to take it easy for a while now.  Let someone else do it for you.
> 
> If you feel a little heat in your butt, it is my dragonettes giving a warning for you to stop what you are doing.
> 
> Speedy recovery!!



Thanks, Dragn! Mom and Dad are looking after me, had a two hour walkathon in Walmart this afternoon. Finished up that trip just in time and let Mom push my cart out to the truck.  I feel the dragonettes hanging out and watching me do nothing.



Kayelle said:


> Holy cow PF !!!!! These hearts of ours sure have been acting up but your trouble is so much more serious. You know how to take care of yourself with your recovery, but I sure hope there is someone in the house with you to help. I guess looking on the bright side of being "fixed" has some comfort but I'm sending all good wishes for a quick and pain free recovery. Hugs..(gently)



Thanks, KL! I am hoping for your speedy recovery, too!

LOL!  I had Dad put my new pillows in the cases, took him 15 minutes, would have taken me 2 hours. I'm doing well, taking breaks and sitting down when I get tired. Tomorrow, will be going for a walk. I have neighbors who are watching out for me and co-workers who are fixing me meals.The biggest problem right now is food prep.  M&D will be bringing me lunch and friends bringing me dinner, breakfast on my own.

Mom says it best, I was two weeks old when I started telling everyone I could do it myself. Getting dressed this morning was an exercise in frustration, but I got it done with the help from 3 cats and a dog.

The Walmart trip was mainly so I could buy some tops that were not pull-overs. Ended up with men's flannel shirts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting in the opthalmologist's office with Himself, waiting for his annual eye check-up. I'm tagging along into the exam room so I can see his cloudy lenses. My SIL  to see her hubby's when he had his examined and said it was pretty interesting. I have to not kibbitz, though, so I don't know how long I can stay...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sitting in the opthalmologist's office with Himself, waiting for his annual eye check-up. I'm tagging along into the exam room so I can see his cloudy lenses. My SIL  to see her hubby's when he had his examined and said it was pretty interesting.* I have to not kibbitz, though, so I don't know how long I can stay.*..



Too funny..  

Jeannie was asked if she wanted to watch my cataract surgeries... She said, "No, I'm not sure I can be quiet"..  

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

Spreading a little fertilizer today.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was at Aldi's this morning and had about $8 worth of groceries. And before I knew it the lady ahead of me paid for them. She wouldn't take no for an answer. So I thanked her and said can I at least give her a hug and she smiled and said sure. She sure made my day with her kindness.


----------



## Just Cooking

JoAnn L. said:


> I was at Aldi's this morning and had about $8 worth of groceries. And before I knew it the lady ahead of me paid for them. She wouldn't take no for an answer. So I thanked her and said can I at least give her a hug and she smiled and said sure. She sure made my day with her kindness.



Very kind of her..  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

I think I'm doing the bane of my existence today - laundry.  Sheets and towels, to be exact.


----------



## Chef Munky

Waiting to hear from Amazon about an order I placed.
Something isn't right here.
They say it was delivered yesterday. Security cameras show that a truck did stop at my home. Saw the driver open the sliding back door to do something. He was here about 10 minutes. Then he drove off without delivering my orders. I tracked it.The package was signed for.He left his name. It certainly wasn't mine!



So, I guess it's a wait and see kinda day.
Weird huh?


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Waiting to hear from Amazon about an order I placed.
> Something isn't right here.
> They say it was delivered yesterday. Security cameras show that a truck did stop at my home. Saw the driver open the sliding back door to do something. He was here about 10 minutes. Then he drove off without delivering my orders. I tracked it.The package was signed for.He left his name. It certainly wasn't mine!
> 
> 
> 
> So, I guess it's a wait and see kinda day.
> Weird huh?
> 
> 
> Munky.





Maybe someone went over to the truck and accepted the package "on your behalf".


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Maybe someone went over to the truck and accepted the package "on your behalf".






No....
I saw him get into the back.Nobody approached the truck.
He was parked right in front of my home. I saw everything.
When he got out of the back. I did see him type something into a scanner type machine.
 I also know what he was wearing and what he looked like and the name of the truck.


Whoa! I'm turning into Nancy Drew!
The case of the "Office chair disappearance"



Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> No....
> I saw him get into the back.Nobody approached the truck.
> He was parked right in front of my home. I saw everything.
> When he got out of the back. I did see him type something into a scanner type machine.
> I also know what he was wearing and what he looked like and the name of the truck.
> 
> 
> Whoa! I'm turning into Nancy Drew!
> The case of the "Office chair disappearance"
> 
> 
> 
> Munky.


Maybe the driver accidentally delivered it to the wrong house and didn't notice until the package wasn't there when arriving at your house? If that was the case, the driver should have admitted the mistake. Or, maybe the driver is a thief.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Maybe the driver accidentally delivered it to the wrong house and didn't notice until the package wasn't there when arriving at your house? If that was the case, the driver should have admitted the mistake. Or, maybe the driver is a thief.




I have no idea what happened except it also said it was delivered at my door step. Maybe Amazon contacted the seller and delivery co and found them. If that's the case,they worked quick.



Anyways The chairs just arrived. He left them at the door and walked away.
Would it have been such a problem to ring the doorbell?


That's how a lot of ppl get ripped off.


Getting those chairs in the house was not an easy thing to do. No way am I going to be the one that puts them together.


Un merry oh,oh,oh..... 


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I'm glad to read that your chairs showed up Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished making the dough for my apple pie for tomorrow's dessert. I'm using the Cooks Illustrated recipe, which includes vodka to help make the dough tender - less water means it will make less gluten.

Well, the only vodka we have is lemon flavored and I didn't want to use that. DH usually has gin on hand - I used it for Thanksgiving and it was fine. Well, DH is unexpectedly out of gin! The only 80 proof liquor in the house is apple brandy or tequila. I went with the brandy. Will let you know how it turns out [emoji520] [emoji3050] [emoji16]


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I just finished making the dough for my apple pie for tomorrow's dessert. I'm using the Cooks Illustrated recipe, which includes vodka to help make the dough tender - less water means it will make less gluten.
> 
> Well, the only vodka we have is lemon flavored and I didn't want to use that. DH usually has gin on hand - I used it for Thanksgiving and it was fine. Well, DH is unexpectedly out of gin! The only 80 proof liquor in the house is apple brandy or tequila. I went with the brandy. Will let you know how it turns out [emoji520] [emoji3050] [emoji16]



Apple brandy in a crust for apple pie. Sounds like a natural!


----------



## Andy M.

Cheesecake is in the oven and the cleanup is complete. Next is lyonnaise potatoes.


----------



## Kayelle

Time to put the china and crystal away today.
I set a beautiful Christmas dinner table for 5 with my mother's china yesterday, and I finally found a practical use for her dainty tea cups by using them at each place setting for my Christmas Ambrosia salad. They looked so pretty decorated with red pomegranate seeds.


----------



## Andy M.

Same here, Kayelle. Time to put the "good" dishes and such away until the next time.


----------



## cookieee

Kayelle said:


> Time to put the china and crystal away today.
> I set a beautiful Christmas dinner table for 5 with my mother's china yesterday, and I finally found a practical use for her dainty tea cups by using them at each place setting for my Christmas Ambrosia salad. They looked so pretty decorated with red pomegranate seeds.



Good Grief!!!!!  lol


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> TI finally found a practical use for her dainty tea cups by using them at each place setting for my Christmas Ambrosia salad. They looked so pretty decorated with red pomegranate seeds.



What a great idea.  I have teacups from MY grandmother.  Don't think they've even been used since the 50's.   I truly believe these things are to be used...  somehow! 

Is your Ambrosia Salad listed somewhere?  Sounds perfect.


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> What a great idea.  I have teacups from MY grandmother.  Don't think they've even been used since the 50's.   I truly believe these things are to be used...  somehow!
> 
> Is your Ambrosia Salad listed somewhere?  Sounds perfect.




Thanks dragn, I was glad to have a practical use for them and they looked so pretty. 

I'll be happy to write up the recipe. It was really delicious.


----------



## Kayelle

Kayelle said:


> Thanks dragn, I was glad to have a practical use for them and they looked so pretty.
> 
> I'll be happy to write up the recipe. It was really delicious.




Here ya go dragn...http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f30/christmas-ambrosia-fruit-salad-103629.html


----------



## cookieee

What am I doing? Using my new keyboard and mouse for the first time.  It feels a little strange and small.  Hope it won't take too long to get used to it.  I am also eating a chocolate, nut covered biscoti from a beautiful box of such that DH bought me.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

What am I doing?  I'm missing my brst Joisey buddy, Bucky.  Where are you. BT?

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

My Dad has turned into a maniac. Since Mom died on Christmas Day, he has been obsessed with getting her presence out of the house. So I have been going through her clothes, books, and craft bins (when I haven't been weeping). I know everyone grieves differently, but I am finding his "gotta get this stuff gone now" attitude a bit callous, not to mention disrespectful of the 65+ years together. I want her ashes home. He won't pick them up, and I can't. I lost it tonight when he asked me for her engagement ring back--he wants to take it to the jeweler and sell it. Traditionally, the diamonds have always been passed down to the daughter. I am really hurt and can't find the words to communicate that pain to him.


----------



## dragnlaw

CWS-  so very sorry you are having to go thru this.  It's none of my business of course only I can't help but say...  just tell him no, it is now yours as was given to you.  He has no right to ask for it back.  

He is grieving in his own way but giving in to him will not really make him feel better and....    will definitely make your own grief even worse over the years to come. 

You have been so brave thru all this - my hugs go out to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Back to work on Monday, will be working hard this weekend to get my sleep schedule back on track. We'll see how long I can handle along with Rehab (1.5 hours) three times a week.


----------



## Just Cooking

Good to see you are scheduled to resume work.. 

Hope that will help your healing process.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds good, PF! I bet you're glad to get some sort of normalcy back. I bet your critters will miss you, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> Good to see you are scheduled to resume work..
> 
> Hope that will help your healing process..
> 
> Ross



Help with the mental healing.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds good, PF! I bet you're glad to get some sort of normalcy back. I bet your critters will miss you, though.



I bet they are tired of me telling them what to do all day.


----------



## Andy M.

Great to hear, PF. We're all cheering for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Great to hear, PF. We're all cheering for you.



Thanks, Andy!


----------



## GotGarlic

Glad you're doing well enough to go back to work, PF! [emoji813] I'm sure you've been getting antsy hanging around the house all day! [emoji38] Hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Glad you're doing well enough to go back to work, PF! [emoji813] I'm sure you've been getting antsy hanging around the house all day! [emoji38] Hugs.



I can walk around Lingle two times in one hour


----------



## cookieee

CWS4322 said:


> My Dad has turned into a maniac. Since Mom died on Christmas Day, he has been obsessed with getting her presence out of the house. So I have been going through her clothes, books, and craft bins (when I haven't been weeping). I know everyone grieves differently, but I am finding his "gotta get this stuff gone now" attitude a bit callous, not to mention disrespectful of the 65+ years together. I want her ashes home. He won't pick them up, and I can't. I lost it tonight when he asked me for her engagement ring back--he wants to take it to the jeweler and sell it. Traditionally, the diamonds have always been passed down to the daughter. I am really hurt and can't find the words to communicate that pain to him.



Hi, I am soo sorry about what you are going through. Please tell your father for me, I have been there. And I learned that for the first year DO NOT MAKE ANY MAJOR DECISIONS.  YOU ARE NOT YOURSELF.  Waiting for that first year to pass can and will be very hard to do. Your father thinks he will be able to handle the passing of his wife much easier if there are not any reminders of what he lost, but it doesn't work that way. A year from now he will feel and see things differently. I hope this helps.


----------



## CWS4322

cookieee said:


> Hi, I am soo sorry about what you are going through. Please tell your father for me, I have been there. And I learned that for the first year DO NOT MAKE ANY MAJOR DECISIONS.  YOU ARE NOT YOURSELF.  Waiting for that first year to pass can and will be very hard to do. Your father thinks he will be able to handle the passing of his wife much easier if there are not any reminders of what he lost, but it doesn't work that way. A year from now he will feel and see things differently. I hope this helps.


I know this. I am so glad I did not purge my dear brother's things immediately. My perspective of what to keep has definitely changed. I wasn't allowed to say my brother's name for over a year. His ashes were in my closet for 15 months. I was da@#ed if I was going to scatter them without my Mom and Dad at LOW with me. I did everything else after he passed alone, I wasn't going to do that alone, too.


----------



## CWS4322

dragnlaw said:


> You have been so brave thru all this - my hugs go out to you.


Thank you. I was not brave--I was the daughter my Momma raised me to be. I was terrified every night for 3.5 years when I went to bed that I would wake up and discover my Mom died, alone. I did not want her to die alone--and she didn't. I wanted her to die with dignity and respect with someone who loved her there when she took her last breath. She did die with dignity and respect and with someone who loved her. I loved my Momma more than life itself--she was my hero. My goal in life has always been to be half the beautiful, kind, caring, compassionate, fun person she was. I am still working on that. This is one of my favourite pics taken during the 3.5 years--that look on my face and my eyes is the same one in so many pictures of the years of my Momma and I.


----------



## bbqcoder

Nice picture! Seems like your Mom did a great job raising you. Glad that you were able to be with her.


----------



## taxlady

I'm relaxing after making pickled beets. I boiled the beets last night and put them in the fridge. Today, Stirling and I rubbed / scraped the skin off of them and sliced them up; put them in jars; and poured the vinegar mix on them. One jar, we added some sliced jalapeno and a chopped up, dried habanero. I used my Danish recipe, which says to wait at least two days before tasting them. When the jars have cooled off a bit, I will put them in the fridge.


----------



## dragnlaw

why do you need to put them in the fridge?  Did you not give them a water bath?


----------



## CWS4322

bbqcoder said:


> Nice picture! Seems like your Mom did a great job raising you. Glad that you were able to be with her.


Thanks. It is one of my favourites. I have a similar picture of the two of us when I was 3 or 4!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> why do you need to put them in the fridge?  Did you not give them a water bath?



Nope, no water bath. I can't be bothered for two jars and they will be fine in the fridge for months and months.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're heading back to MA now - 131 miles deep into the state. It's easy to tell since the exit numbers are the same as the mile markers. Ran into some snow, but it looks like clear driving the rest of the evening. Love visiting the kids, but I'll be glad to get back to my own bathroom and bed.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Not a lot going on right now. Had to let our hired hand go. Had an interview with another guy. He didn't show up.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to the 3rd hour of Today while reading/answering e-mails.


----------



## Claire1980

I have a small vacation, sitting at home mostly. Became addicted to Reddit, reading facts about weird wikipedia articles https://www.reddit.com/r/wikipedia/


----------



## Just Cooking

Claire1980 said:


> I have a small vacation, sitting at home mostly. Became addicted to Reddit, reading facts about weird wikipedia articles https://www.reddit.com/r/wikipedia/



Recently started following Reddit.. Lots of fun stuff but, I suspect that the majority of those who post responses are boys in moms basement.. Interesting stories have scores of silly/stupid comments.. I read that most respondents were geeks who were bullied as youths and now fight back through the anonymity of the internet..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am up to 6 hours of work a day along with 1.5 hours of Rehab. Still feel wiped out at the end of the day.  Spent Saturday in the backseat of the Mini Cooper, in and out 8-9 times. That put paid to Sunday, I slept all night and most of the day. Today I am sore from getting in and out of the car, 1.5 hours of Rehab and 6 hours of work. Can hardly keep going. I'll be so glad when I can have a full day and not crap out.


----------



## Just Cooking

You're getting there..  Hang in..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> You're getting there..  Hang in..
> 
> Ross



Just got up, fed the cats and dog. Now I need a nap so I can get ready for work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just saw this:
_January 28, 1986
Space shuttle Challenger exploded 73 seconds after liftoff from Cape Canaveral, killing all seven crew members._

I was sleeping when I heard Shrek holler and found him crying on the couch.  He was deeply wounded by this event.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just saw this:
> _January 28, 1986
> Space shuttle Challenger exploded 73 seconds after liftoff from Cape Canaveral, killing all seven crew members._
> 
> I was sleeping when I heard Shrek holler and found him crying on the couch.  He was deeply wounded by this event.



I will never forget that.. My first wife and I were driving up a mountain road to a sales call when that happened.. It was a sad sales trip.. 

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

I remember that day very well - I had my first OB appointment when I was pregnant with my oldest child.  I was waiting to go back and the TV in the waiting room was on CNN.  Talk about a shock.....


----------



## skilletlicker

Sent an e-mail to the retiring senior senator from Tennessee asking him to base his upcoming vote on senate impeachment witnesses on the good of the country, not allegiance to Party.


----------



## skilletlicker

skilletlicker said:


> Sent an e-mail to the retiring senior senator from Tennessee asking him to base his upcoming vote on senate impeachment witnesses on the good of the country, not allegiance to Party.


Sent a brief follow-up.



> "Shame on you."


----------



## GotGarlic

skilletlicker said:


> Sent an e-mail to the retiring senior senator from Tennessee asking him to base his upcoming vote on senate impeachment witnesses on the good of the country, not allegiance to Party.







skilletlicker said:


> Sent a brief follow-up.
> 
> "Shame on you."


----------



## bbqcoder

skilletlicker said:


> Sent an e-mail to the retiring senior senator from Tennessee asking him to base his upcoming vote on senate impeachment witnesses on the good of the country, not allegiance to Party.



Thanks for doing this. I’ve heard that telephone calls are more effective than emails for this sort of thing.


----------



## taxlady

I just spent almost half an hour on the phone with my credit card company. I noticed that about $600 worth of "Canadian Tire Money" was missing from my account. Canadian Tire money is a rewards thingee and I can spend it at Canadian Tire. Canadian Tire is sort a hardware department store with an automotive section.

Anyhoo, I was checking my online CC balance and noticed that the rewards total was at $31 something, not the expected $600+, so I phoned. Yup, someone managed to redeem over $600 at a Canadian Tire store that isn't very close by. There will be an investigation, which may involve the police. They promised to give us the back the amount that was used for that purchase, whatever happens with the investigation. At least we don't need new credit card numbers. They will just change the rewards program number. Colour me relieved.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm glad it was an easy fix, taxy. 

I just got back from a quick grocery shopping trip. Resting my feet for a few minutes and then I'll make pita chips from store-bought pita bread to go with dinner tonight.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Feeling sad. My little 4 year old great-grandson was diagnosed with asthma. I have it my daughter has it and now the little guy.


----------



## dragnlaw

Trying to catch my breath, wondering when the snow will stop. Have only done 1/4 of the hand stuff, twice.  Up to my knees, past the dog's belly.  Will have to somehow trudge to the front barn for the tractor befor it gets too late.  Hope I don't get stuck in a snow drift.  Can't blow in the dark.  No sense in blowing while the wind is also blowing.  Argh..  garumph... 

Managed to make it to the chicken coop this morning but not sure about later today.  I didn't even let anyone out today, not only because of the snow but yesterday Renee Renard trotted into my back patio, took off when I squawked and the dog barked.  Down one more chicken...  he must have walked right inside the coop to help himself to dinner.  

Plus I'm steaming around the collar as my stupid neighbour went to Belize for 3 weeks...  grrr....  he's gonna get an earful from me when he gets back.   Hate them, gonna come back all tanned with happy smiles on their faces...   another growl!   bah...  humbug!


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> Feeling sad. My little 4 year old great-grandson was diagnosed with asthma. I have it my daughter has it and now the little guy.


I'm sorry, JoAnn. I'm sure that's not easy to live with.


----------



## dragnlaw

So sorry JoAnn, as GG says, I'm sure it's not easy to live with.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Will be sleeping soon, missed it last night. Daddy passed out in the restaurant and ended up in the emergency room.  The man who is never sick...Pulmonary Embolism. Tons of fine clots all through his lungs, no wonder he has felt cruddy. He'll be home tomorrow, we hope! Luckily he is a very good patient.

Mom keeps saying, "One more shoe to drop" Seems her family is keeping her worried.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh No, PF! This is something that needs to be worried about the rest of his life? Or are there meds that can eliminate most of the worry? A friend of Goober's has had clots in his legs and takes something. He only needs to worry about getting cut, since the meds thin his blood. I hope your Dad gets fixed up and you and your Mom get some rest. Hugs and good thoughts heading your way. [emoji813]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh No, PF! This is something that needs to be worried about the rest of his life? Or are there meds that can eliminate most of the worry? A friend of Goober's has had clots in his legs and takes something. He only needs to worry about getting cut, since the meds thin his blood. I hope your Dad gets fixed up and you and your Mom get some rest. Hugs and good thoughts heading your way. [emoji813]



Yes, he is getting heparin and coumadin for blood thinners. Will have to take for about 6 months then he can switch to Eliquis as long as his blood and lung clots look good. After two days of treatment he is already breathing better. We are on the search for the cause of the clots. I suspect a few of the supplements he was taking.


----------



## taxlady

PF, sending positive vibes. Pulmonary embolism is one of the things that really scares me. I hope your dad is doing well and the meds work well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> PF, sending positive vibes. Pulmonary embolism is one of the things that really scares me. I hope your dad is doing well and the meds work well.



He is in good spirits and being ornery, teasing the nurses.


----------



## CWS4322

Feeling horrible. A friend is having to take her husband off life support. He has been in a coma since Wednesday a.m. He is only 44. My heart is absolutely broken.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Feeling horrible. A friend is having to take her husband off life support. He has been in a coma since Wednesday a.m. He is only 44. My heart is absolutely broken.



I am so sorry!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am so sorry!


Thanks, PF. She was one of the dears who helped care for my Mom. Glad your Daddy is doing well.


----------



## Andy M.

CWS4322 said:


> Feeling horrible. A friend is having to take her husband off life support. He has been in a coma since Wednesday a.m. He is only 44. My heart is absolutely broken.



So sad. A terrible decision to have to make.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes, he is getting heparin and coumadin for blood thinners. Will have to take for about 6 months then he can switch to Eliquis as long as his blood and lung clots look good. After two days of treatment he is already breathing better. We are on the search for the cause of the clots. I suspect a few of the supplements he was taking.


So sorry to hear that. I'm glad he's feeling better. Hope he continues to improve. Hugs.


----------



## GotGarlic

CWS4322 said:


> Feeling horrible. A friend is having to take her husband off life support. He has been in a coma since Wednesday a.m. He is only 44. My heart is absolutely broken.


I'm sorry. That must be a terrible situation to be in. Best wishes to your friend and her family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> So sorry to hear that. I'm glad he's feeling better. Hope he continues to improve. Hugs.



He scared us for about 6 hours until we all understood what was happening, they were talking about Life Flight to Denver.  But, they figured it out and it was a simple fix. We'll go rescue the nurses tomorrow and get him out of their hair. Several of his caregivers are my friends and they are enjoying him and his orneriness.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He scared us for about 6 hours until we all understood what was happening, they were talking about Life Flight to Denver.  But, they figured it out and it was a simple fix. We'll go rescue the nurses tomorrow and get him out of their hair. Several of his caregivers are my friends and they are enjoying him and his orneriness.



Lol, it's great to have friends to help you out in times like these [emoji813]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Lol, it's great to have friends to help you out in times like these [emoji813]



True...and they all know where I get it from.  My Mom has been fun for them, too. So much relief, last night I was a wreck.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> Feeling horrible. A friend is having to take her husband off life support. He has been in a coma since Wednesday a.m. He is only 44. My heart is absolutely broken.


Sorry to hear this. Having just lost Himself's 50-year old cousin to a brain tumor, I understand the extra jolt when it's someone so young. Young or old, it always causes a heartache.


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry to hear this. Having just lost Himself's 50-year old cousin to a brain tumor, I understand the extra jolt when it's someone so young. Young or old, it always causes a heartache.


One of my very best friends was from Sweden, he told me my Mom had roeten Faeden. That is red thread. When I asked him what that meant in English, he told me it was something that didn't translate well but the best way he could explain it was courage, integrity, compassion, strength all wrapped up. I like to think we all have a bit of roeten Faeden when life kicks us in the butt.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad to see these health difficulties..

I am at an age where many of my lifelong friends and family members are having issues.. It makes me cherish all those years of good health..

Ross


----------



## skilletlicker

All my teeth plus some extra useless bone removed this week.

Limits the menu a bit.


----------



## taxlady

Sorry to hear about your friend CWS (((Hugs)))


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hey guys, don't forget we have *The Sick Room* thread to talk medical conditions and such. Then again, sympathy and good lucks are appropriate in any thread, right? 

I've been cleaning and sorting through stuff...still. Wow, how can two people collect so much crap over 45 years? Oh, yeah, some of it is still my Mom's stuff I haven't moved along yet.  Slowly, surely, I'll get our possessions down to a manageable lot. Now I have to figure out when we'll go get Goober to help with our yard/garage sale, and when Lovely and her SO can come patch and paint this spring. We need to work around Himself's cataracts surgery.


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie and I, along with D&SIL went wedding clothes shopping.. Their son, my grandson is getting married Feb 22nd in Florida..

Cute story.. The kids met as gamers online when they were 13.. Didn't meet face to face until they were 20 (he was in Cali, she in Fla).. Now 25 they are getting married.. They both are an absolute joy..  

Ross


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hey guys, don't forget we have *The Sick Room* thread to talk medical conditions and such. Then again, sympathy and good lucks are appropriate in any thread, right?
> 
> I've been cleaning and sorting through stuff...still. Wow, how can two people collect so much crap over 45 years? Oh, yeah, some of it is still my Mom's stuff I haven't moved along yet.  Slowly, surely, I'll get our possessions down to a manageable lot. Now I have to figure out when we'll go get Goober to help with our yard/garage sale, and when Lovely and her SO can come patch and paint this spring. We need to work around Himself's cataracts surgery.


Condensing the collection of one's life, or that of a loved one, is an emotional rollercoaster. My Dad and I get into so many arguments about what to do with this or that. Right now, the challenge is what to do with Mom's Shirley Temple doll. I finally found the missing shoe. That was an issue--she was missing a shoe for about a week. Sort as if you are dying--keep the things that have family memories and give things to those you love who will appreciate them. My cousin's son is getting married--he's coming up next weekend to get my Grandma's wedding band from me. I am so excited to give it to him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ...Sort as if you are dying--keep the things that have family memories and give things to those you love who will appreciate them...


My problem is that I find they all have memories! I'm slowly learning to keep the really important ones and pass on/share the lesser ones. The more I "let go", the easier it's become.

I'm sorry that your dad is being so curmudgeonly about dealing with the personal effects of your Mom. The only "person" I've had to deal with is the voice in my head telling me I shouldn't let go of something.


----------



## taxlady

Sounds like some of us should be doing "Swedish Death Cleaning".


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Sounds like some of us should be doing "Swedish Death Cleaning".


Exactly. I keep telling my Dad that I have yet to see a hearse pulling a U-haul. I know that he doesn't want to let go of things--reminds him of his own mortality. We all die.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Exactly. I keep telling my Dad that I have yet to see a hearse pulling a U-haul. I know that he doesn't want to let go of things--reminds him of his own mortality. We all die.



It's usually a lot easier to let go of stuff, if it can be given to someone who will appreciate it. But, some of the memory stuff has no great value to other people.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Just got my Boston pork butt in the oven for a late lunch today.  I've never cooked one before - hope it turns out good.


----------



## Andy M.

Bleaching my cutting boards. Periodically, my plastic cutting boards accumulate stains that don't come off in the dishwasher. I stack the cutting boards in the sink with bleach-soaked layers of paper towel between and let them sit for a bit. They come out nice and snow white.


----------



## bbqcoder

Andy M. said:


> I stack the cutting boards in the sink with bleach-soaked layers of paper towel between and let them sit for a bit. They come out nice and snow white.



Good tip! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for two separate grocery deliveries. One is from a local supermarket and should arrive between 16:00 and 18:00. The other one is a produce basket, with other local stuff. That arrives between noon and 18:00. They usually narrow it down at some point after they have sent off the driver. Ah, I see they finally updated the deliver time, "Your order 5304327 should arrive at 17:12. We are 12 stop(s) away."


----------



## cookieee

In keeping with the thread title, what I am doing now is drooling over Luckytrim's posting of his shrimp dish.  Yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am also working on my binder full of "Quick Bread" recipes.  Be prepared, you know if I find any really good ones, I will be posting them.  Also, if you have any requests, I will be here all night. Oh, that is what they say in Vegas, sorry. lol


----------



## dragnlaw

Sitting in my chair, listening to the drips in the front veranda which is leaking because the snow is so deep on the roof there's an ice jam.  

Had an ice jam in the kitchen last week, this week it's the front.  

Can't do anything about it, neighbour's still away, handyman down with a nasty cold.  My back is too sore to even think about it.  

LOL - telling myself now that I'm back on the wagon (from holiday binges) it is not a good enough excuse to open a bottle of wine....  (darn it!)  

Oh well, guess my pity party is over for now...  finish putting away some groceries, go and get the pickaxe to chop the ice on the downspout by the kitchen and hope I don't miss and hit my foot!...  

Sorry, guess this should be in vents..  but my excuse is that this is actually what I'm doing now.  Thanks for listening guys.  
Does someone have an extra room?...  in Florida/Arizona/California?


----------



## taxlady

Aw phooey, Dragn. I hope the ice jams, etc. let up soon.


----------



## cookieee

dragnlaw said:


> Sitting in my chair, listening to the drips in the front veranda which is leaking because the snow is so deep on the roof there's an ice jam.
> 
> Had an ice jam in the kitchen last week, this week it's the front.
> 
> Can't do anything about it, neighbour's still away, handyman down with a nasty cold.  My back is too sore to even think about it.
> 
> LOL - telling myself now that I'm back on the wagon (from holiday binges) it is not a good enough excuse to open a bottle of wine....  (darn it!)
> 
> Oh well, guess my pity party is over for now...  finish putting away some groceries, go and get the pickaxe to chop the ice on the downspout by the kitchen and hope I don't miss and hit my foot!...
> 
> Sorry, guess this should be in vents..  but my excuse is that this is actually what I'm doing now.  Thanks for listening guys.
> Does someone have an extra room?...  in Florida/Arizona/California?


I have a nice comfy sofa.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am missing my grandson. He has lived with us for the last 6 months. He graduated early from high school and got his own apartment. He has a good job and will be going to college this year. He comes to visit when he gets time. But i sure do miss having him living here.


----------



## Andy M.

Our cable/internet went out yesterday. Called Comcast and a technician showed up this afternoon. Turns out he was the little blond-haired kid who used to live next door 20 years ago! He's 22 YO now and towers over me (I'm 6'2").


----------



## cookieee

JoAnn L. said:


> I am missing my grandson. He has lived with us for the last 6 months. He graduated early from high school and got his own apartment. He has a good job and will be going to college this year. He comes to visit when he gets time. But i sure do miss having him living here.



JoAnn, I feel for you. I can never understand parents who say they can't wait till all the kids are gone. My daughter is not like that, but I do tell her to really enjoy and spend more time with her son who is a senior in high school. They are gone just too darn fast.   I would give anything if my grandson could live with us. We live next door to a college. But he wants to go to one real far away.


----------



## JoAnn L.

One of our other grandson lives in The Netherlands, he has his own coffee shop so he doesn't get to come home but maybe every other year. We sure are very proud of what he has accomplished. You are so right about how fast the years go by.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished frying up some Italian sausage in small chunks. Those will be going in the freezer for later use. I made the sausage mix last night. I tweaked the mix and really like how they came out.


----------



## Just Cooking

Preparing for a Florida trip Thursday..

Our youngest grandson is getting married to a sweet girl and we want to be there.. 

Short trip as we will be back home Sunday..

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Safe travels, Ross, and best wishes to the newlyweds. I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding.

I'm enjoying modern conveniences. The dishwasher is cleaning the dishes, the washer is cleaning a set of sheets, and I'm streaming my Cleveland sports talk station while living 600+ miles away. Now if only someone would invent a machine that folds fitted sheets...


----------



## cookieee

Just Cooking said:


> Preparing for a Florida trip Thursday..
> 
> Our youngest grandson is getting married to a sweet girl and we want to be there..
> 
> Short trip as we will be back home Sunday..
> 
> Ross



Hey Ross, don't forget to wave as you drive by. Congratulations  to your grandson. Have fun at the wedding.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I don't come over to this thread too often … 

Going to play Bingo with the Neighborhood-Gals a little later, 
so I'm going to have to cobble together some sort of meal for DH soon


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Safe travels, Ross, and best wishes to the newlyweds. I hope you have a wonderful time at the wedding.





cookieee said:


> Hey Ross, don't forget to wave as you drive by. Congratulations  to your grandson. Have fun at the wedding.



Thank you..  Should be fun...  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I don't come over to this thread too often …
> 
> Going to play Bingo with the Neighborhood-Gals a little later,
> so I'm going to have to cobble together some sort of meal for DH soon



THAT's what I was supposed to do tonight.  I got sidetracked getting home late and eating something. I was SUPPOSED to go to The B****'S Corner Bar and play BINGO.

Yes, that is the name of the bar.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> THAT's what I was supposed to do tonight.  I got sidetracked getting home late and eating something. I was SUPPOSED to go to The B****'S Corner Bar and play BINGO.
> 
> Yes, that is the name of the bar.



So how do you say the name in conversation? Do you fill in your version of a name the fits the spaces? I-T-C-H comes to mind as a perfect fit...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> So how do you say the name in conversation? Do you fill in your version of a name the fits the spaces? I-T-C-H comes to mind as a perfect fit...



I get _itch_y when I forget something fun. The bar is a block away from me, I could have walked and had a drink.

The sign spells it out on Main Street.


----------



## skilletlicker

Three doors down from City Hall and across from the post office?

Might got throwed out of that bar in '74.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

skilletlicker said:


> Three doors down from City Hall and across from the post office?
> 
> Might got throwed out of that bar in '74.



That's the one!  I live behind the post office.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Just spent about 3 hours picking out an air mattress, and sets of queen-sized sheets online with my wife.  What takes me 5 to 10 minutes to do on a computer, online, takes her 3 hours or more.  I love DW, but hate shopping with her, whether at a brick and mortar, or online.  We were supposed to be playing a game of Monopoly, that we just purchased so we could do something together besides watching the intelligence sucking boob-tube, but I should have known she'd get distracted.  Oh well.  Just more quality tie lost forever.  When Monopoly is the best quality time you can get, well...

All things considered, I;d rather be tying flies.  But then, we wouldn't be doing anything together.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Just spent about 3 hours picking out an air mattress, and sets of queen-sized sheets online with my wife.  What takes me 5 to 10 minutes to do on a computer, online, takes her 3 hours or more.  I love DW, but hate shopping with her, whether at a brick and mortar, or online.  We were supposed to be playing a game of Monopoly, that we just purchased so we could do something together besides watching the intelligence sucking boob-tube, but I should have known she'd get distracted.  Oh well.  Just more quality tie lost forever.  When Monopoly is the best quality time you can get, well...
> 
> All things considered, I;d rather be tying flies.  But then, we wouldn't be doing anything together.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



It's very important to remember the things that irritate you. In time you will wish for the irritation for JUST ONE MORE DAY. Something I have wished for, for almost two years.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's very important to remember the things that irritate you. In time you will wish for the irritation for JUST ONE MORE DAY. Something I have wished for, for almost two years.



(((Hugs))), sounds so true.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's very important to remember the things that irritate you. In time you will wish for the irritation for JUST ONE MORE DAY. Something I have wished for, for almost two years.


Hugs and love to you [emoji177]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

More hugs sent your way, PF.

You know, if you want to be aggravated for a day, I could pack Himself up and send him your way...


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's very important to remember the things that irritate you. In time you will wish for the irritation for JUST ONE MORE DAY. Something I have wished for, for almost two years.



Yes to this...  Often times an old irritation is remembered with a 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone!  It's been a tough week and we ain't done yet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Celebrating winning an appeal so a patient can continue his Medicare stay.  First time I have had to do this. This calls for a quad shot breve and a bacon double cheeseburger.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Celebrating winning an appeal so a patient can continue his Medicare stay.  First time I have had to do this. This calls for a quad shot breve and a bacon double cheeseburger.


[emoji813]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> [emoji813]



I faxed them 148 pages of documentation.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I faxed them 148 pages of documentation.



Well done. 

Did you have to print out the 148 pages to put them through the fax machine? I can't believe that we still have to fax stuff in the third millennium. It was a wonderful technology for about 20 years, last millennium.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Well done.
> 
> Did you have to print out the 148 pages to put them through the fax machine? I can't believe that we still have to fax stuff in the third millennium. It was a wonderful technology for about 20 years, last millennium.



Most of it was already printed out, I printed about 60 pages and added them to the stack that was already done. He's had two appeals already, this was just the one I did by myself. As for faxing, this is the government we are talking about and they are always in the last millennium when it comes to records.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Today is a Reset day*

Yesterday was one of those days when nothing goes right. Dropped a bowl of flour on the kitchen throw rug, so I washed the rug. It wasn't on the floor for even an hour and I spilled about 4 ounces red wine on it. At least it's a dark colored rug - before the wine.  Well, another cycle through the washer and dryer, and it's clean again.

I plan on doing a lot of reading today. Himself is thinking about getting take-out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Fretting*

Many, many years ago I cut off a friendship that was toxic.
DH has in the past few years been pushing and prodding
me to re-kindle that friendship.

This person, whom I knew from school back in Hawaii, now
lives an 1 1/2 hour drive from us here in Arizona.

I've gone over this several times in the past with DH, I DO NOT wish
to have any sort of relationship with this person, ever again, period,
end of story, DROP IT!!!

Somehow, I don't know how, this person has found me on Social media
sites and is sending me messages through more than one of them.  My first mistake was in telling DH about this, I should have kept my mouth shut! 

DH is still pushing that I contact this person, giving me all of 
these reasons why I should, blah blah blah … NOOOOOOOO!!! 

This has now caused a riff between DH and I … fret fret fret!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Things did not go as planned this morning. I was supposed to be hauling beans but being my peterbilt is in the detail shop because it's for sale and the other truck is traded off. I was going to drive old reliable. I didn't expect it to be so cold last night and it turns out nobody has put fuel in old reliable since last summer. So no winter fuel or additives. I'm just glad I thought to look in the tank before I tried to start it.


----------



## taxlady

Wow, Farmer Jon, that's impressive, in a less than wonderful way. Good thing you had that winter rescue stuff.


----------



## skilletlicker

Tennessee is one of the Super Tuesday states and our early voting ends February 25. So rather than wait any longer I'll go vote today.


----------



## CWS4322

I spent the day looking at 100s of slides of my Mom and my deceased brother. I miss both of them so very much. We had so much fun together. Now I am ready for a nap. I still have about 2x as many slides to go through. Not tonight.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) CWS


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm putting off tomorrow...2 years since my Charlie left me.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm putting off tomorrow...2 years since my Charlie left me.



Already two years? 

(((Hugs)))


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Already two years?
> 
> (((Hugs)))



Yeah, it's been smacking me upside the head all week.  Emotional mess me.

Thanks, Taxy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sending you lots of hugs and love, *PF*.  It was your own, personal night the music died. 

**********************************************

As someone who grew old with legendary Cleveland radio station WMMS (Home of the Buzzard), I've been listening on-and-off to Boston's rock station today. WAAF, the 100.7 signal, has been sold off to another media group with a different format. The new owner has graciously let the old, soon to be unemployed staff, send the station off in glory. It's been two days of memories, talking to old staff members and music groups that have graced the airways for 50 years. I haven't spent much time listening to them for a number of years, but I'll still miss them when I want loud rock music.


----------



## skilletlicker

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm putting off tomorrow...2 years since my Charlie left me.



Don't have words to express my sympathy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sending you lots of hugs and love, *PF*.  It was your own, personal night the music died.





skilletlicker said:


> Don't have words to express my sympathy.



Thank you my friends.

Sorry to be so morose, but I need to be able to tell folks how I feel tonight.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

(((hugs))) *PF*

and a cuppa coffee with some cake


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wonderful, K-Girl! Thanks!


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thank you my friends.
> 
> Sorry to be so morose, but I need to be able to tell folks how I feel tonight.


Thinking of you [emoji813]


----------



## rodentraiser

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm putting off tomorrow...2 years since my Charlie left me.



I am so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## rodentraiser

Well, I'm into my 4th month living in a trailer and it's been...both fun and not fun. We've had rain to end all rain (over 27 inches last month in my area from what I understand and 16 inches in the month of December), windstorms, and snow (I had about 7 inches in my yard). My trailer leaked, the contractor threw a tarp over it, and we just finished having a week of sunshine, although with cold temperatures. It's hard to cook when your olive oil gels up.

The good news is I may get electricity sooner and cheaper than I originally thought, maybe by the end of summer (please, please, please!). The bad news is how fast things can go south.

I've had a headlight out for a couple months now and I was finally stopped for it and given a warning. I own a PT Cruiser, which means that in order to change out the headlight, the wheel and casing needs to be taken off. That means my mechanic has to do that and that costs $40. 

So naturally, this is all after I paid the contractor and bought food, paid some bills, etc. All I could do was explain to the storage people where my stuff was in storage that I wouldn't be able to pay the bill until March when my SSDI comes in. I used that money to get the headlight changed.

Last month I sold a dollhouse on eBay. When I received payment, money had already been taken out so I assumed that was the selling fee. Then, about 3 weeks later, I received an invoice asking for $25, which was eBay's 10% for the dollhouse. I very stupidly didn't completely read the invoice and thought I would pay it in March.

Come to find out eBay automatically takes those fees out through Paypal and when they tried and couldn't, I got an NSF fee. That's when I finally read the invoice through and realized they would keep trying to take the money out.

So now I'm stuck with a phone with no minutes on it and unable to contact either eBay or Paypal. So I went to my bank and the manager there recommended I close my account out so I wouldn't get anymore NSF fees, which could have gone over $200 by the time March rolled around. I did that and then made some fast tracks to the Social Security office to get my SSDI onto a card. 

I guess I got there on the cutoff date but in the meantime, it's still possible the SSDI will try to go into my checking account and bounce back to SS, which may take until the 9th of March to get rerouted to my card. 

So here I sit, not knowing whether or not I will have money coming in on the 3rd, my bills due, the storage rental fees due, owing the contractor for the last payment, a quarter tank of gas in my car, enough food till just the 3rd, and no minutes on my phone.

You know, if it wasn't so serious, it would be downright funny. Things were going great and then WHUMP! just like that, everything went haywire.

Anyhoo, one of my friends will help me out but still, it's just one more thing to worry about. When the electric goes in, the contractor said if I didn't have enough to pay for it all, I could just keep paying him until it's paid off. I'll do that, but I'm going to negotiate a lower monthly payment. I found I could live pretty well on less than $400 a month (bills, food, gas, propane, laundry, etc), but I think I just found out the hard way that I need a cushion in case things go sideways. LOL

Oh, and it's a good thing I had the headlight replaced. The other one went out a couple days ago.


----------



## taxlady

Oh dear, rodentraiser, that sounds stressful.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, it's been smacking me upside the head all week.  Emotional mess me.
> 
> Thanks, Taxy!


 The waves of grief smashed me against the rocks all day. My first birthday without my Momma, my 4th without my bro. I am truly alone except for my Dad. I have been on a rollercoaster all week. Hugs to you. Hard to believe two years have passed...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> The waves of grief smashed me against the rocks all day. My first birthday without my Momma, my 4th without my bro. I am truly alone except for my Dad. I have been on a rollercoaster all week. Hugs to you. Hard to believe two years have passed...



Hugs back to you. This grief crap is hard.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Hugs back to you. This grief crap is hard.


You got that right. I suppressed grieving for my brother because I had to care for my Mom, so now I'm doing double-time. They say it only hurts for a little while...that's bs. I don't know who they are...or where they got their information. Huge hugs back. I kinda have a sense of what you've been going through.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

Spring Craft Projects





Front Door





Back Door

… stinkin' adorable    even if I say so myself


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

Putting away my haul from a new-to-me market that I found.
Here "in the middle of the desert", there's loads of Hispanic Market.

I was watching Chef John's YouTube video for Beef And Barley Stew.
Also, the discussion started by Kevin ISO Beef Barley Soup recipes.
Andy lit that lightbulb over my head to use Beef Shank rather than Chuck.
Try and find Beef Shank though! 
I called allover town, and then I remembered that "Mexcian Market' that just finished re-doing their parking lot and expanding to the space next door.

FANTASTICO!!!





They had the most beautiful Beef Shanks I think I've ever seen.  But then this is Cattle Country, what with all the Cowboys, Ranches and all.
That is super fresh meat too, very little "bleed", no off smells, nice amount of meat to fat ratio... AND Bone Marrow all the way through, just Chef John said to look for!  I must admit though, I was so danged excited at the time, that I totally forgot about that point until I got home to put my stash away 

Another reason for my giddy demeanor was they also have a cut of Beef that I had yet to find here on the mainland.
We've lived here for going on 13 years and this is the first time I found Flanken Cut Ribs.  



Why, you ask, am I so excited about that?
KALBI, or Galbi !!!!  Korean-Style Marinated Short Ribs OH_MY_GAWD!!! 







I put these guys to soak, with some Noh brand marinade that I had, until tomorrow, when I will grill them to a perfect medium, serve them with some of my Quick Cucumber Kim Chee (or Kimchi-however you like to spell it) and some ever present steamed White Rice 

As I meandered through the store, I found the best looking Guacamole I've ever seen! 





Can you see how 'chunky' that is?  SUPER YUMMY!!!
We'll eat the rest of this later with a cerveza 



When I was researching this market yesterday, I noticed a lot of folks recommending the fresh Tortillas … $4.99/dozen, not bad, and they had _just _made them... they were still hot even after my other shopping!

BUT WAIT!

I had left the house in a hurry, and didn't get any breakfast... 





Carne Asada, Salsa Bar on the side, fresh Flour Tortilla 
I've found my new-go-to for a bite on my own while doing my shopping.

This Market has been added to my "usual stores" as DH refers to my food  shopping excursions.

Fresh meats (I'm going back to try their Pork next time), some produce, pantry staples and a small Taqueria with a coupla tables to INHALE your food! 
I'm lovin' this market!


----------



## skilletlicker

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Putting away my haul from a new-to-me market that I found.
> Here "in the middle of the desert", there's loads of Hispanic Market.
> ...



I love those little Mexican grocery stores with terrific meat counters. If you don't know of one nearby try searching Google or Google Maps for "carniceria".

These markets are often very ethnic though. What I mean is, in my experience, the guy behind the counter might not speak any English. I've asked for those beef shanks you're raving about by saying beef and taping my ankle.


----------



## RCJoe

I pulled the fan out of hood over my stove this afternoon.  It needed oiling and 
inspection.  No problems other than just badly needing oiling.  Took the fan blade off and cleaned it of a greasy film and put it back together.  

Next, I went outside to inspect the vent exhaust. This time of year small birds try to nest in it.   I had some 1/4 inch screen on hand so I measured an cut 
a piece that would fit tightly and prevent the birds from getting in there. 

Now it works like new and if I need it when cooking it will be ready and dependable. 

Then I did a complete cleaning of the exterior surfaces.


----------



## Linda0818

CWS4322 said:


> You got that right. I suppressed grieving for my brother because I had to care for my Mom, so now I'm doing double-time. They say it only hurts for a little while...that's bs. I don't know who they are...or where they got their information. Huge hugs back. I kinda have a sense of what you've been going through.



I totally understand. It never really gets easier. It's been a year and a half since I lost my husband to cancer (he passed away September 22, 2018) and it not only still blows me away that he's gone, but that it's been over a year already. And, for me, it feels like just yesterday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

skilletlicker said:


> I love those little Mexican grocery stores with terrific meat counters. If you don't know of one nearby try searching Google or Google Maps for "carniceria".
> 
> These markets are often very ethnic though. What I mean is, in my experience, the guy behind the counter might not speak any English. I've asked for those beef shanks you're raving about by saying beef and taping my ankle.



Right!
We have loads around these parts of Cowboyville. 
Arizona is Cattle Country, loads of Ranches all around.
But I just never went into a Carnicería before, 
WOW!!!
Amazing!
I know a bit of Spanish, understand better than speak, but we got along well today, and I'll tell you what... I can't wait to go back there again!


----------



## cjmmytunes

I just got through switching all of my clocks forward an hour.  Did anyone else wait and do it this AM instead of before bed last night?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, I have several that change themselves and I'm waiting to change the last one when I feed the cats.  That way I can tell the truth about it's not time, yet!


----------



## Andy M.

We don't have many of those new fangled gizmos that change time automatically except for computer/tablet/phones. All appliance clocks have to be done. Already changed the regulator.


----------



## Just Cooking

Going to great grandsons 4th b'day party today..

Lovely weather so all the little rug rats can play outside..  

Ross


----------



## cookieee

Just Cooking said:


> Going to great grandsons 4th b'day party today..
> 
> Lovely weather so all the little rug rats can play outside..
> 
> Ross



Ross, I didn't know you had a great grandson. I am soo happy for you, you lucky man. I hope I am around to see some great grandkids, can't wait.

Hope you and the kids have a great day.


----------



## CWS4322

Finally! Found my Mom's heating pad. Got it on my wanky shoulder--almost as good a soaking in a bubble bath!


----------



## Chef Munky

CWS4322 said:


> Finally! Found my Mom's heating pad. Got it on my wanky shoulder--almost as good a soaking in a bubble bath!




Hand warmers work wonders to, especially for my old creaky body.
My sons say "every time I bend my knee I sound like bubble wrap popping" (Idiots)...I'll get them back for that.Watch and see.


First thing I do every morning...Before I get my coffee is to charge them up.
They've really been helping my knee and back.


Munky.


----------



## Katie H

Knitting a lovely basket with braided corners - a new technique for me.  Love how it's turning out.  It's in vibrant cobalt/royal blue in chunky yarn.  Started it yesterday and I think I'm 'bout halfway done.  Can't wait to finish it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like it's going to be worthy of a picture, Katie. Can you post one when you are done?


----------



## Katie H

Definitely.


----------



## GotGarlic

Sitting on the front porch with a glass of wine [emoji485], in 85F sunshine waiting for the last possible moment before I have to go inside to start dinner. There's a warm breeze and it's beautiful out here - except for the yellow tree pollen accumulating everywhere. Thank goodness I'm not very allergic to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Sitting on the front porch with a glass of wine [emoji485], in 85F sunshine waiting for the last possible moment before I have to go inside to start dinner. There's a warm breeze and it's beautiful out here - except for the yellow tree pollen accumulating everywhere. Thank goodness I'm not very allergic to it. View attachment 39868



Boooooo! Booooooo!  30 degrees F here and it was snowing earlier. I do have the door open for the furry members of the household to get some fresh air.  Will have to close it soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was 60 with a bit of sun, so I sipped the last of my coffee while in my front porch rocker, watching the kids across the street shoot basketballs. Had a loud volume chat with their mom to find out how they're holding up. Looks like I'll be sorting through more of my dormant craft items to give away. [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady

It was up to 16 or 17°C here, but no sitting in the yard until the snow melts.


----------



## Andy M.

Cleaning the kitchen. Not that it needed it, of course!


----------



## Chef Munky

wondering what's for dinner?
At the same time dodging yet another question "What do you want for your birthday?" What do you want to do? It's weeks away.
I'm old and don't care.Ahhhh retirement. Gotta luv it.
Say what you want take what's yours. All of it.



Just give me money and I'll go away...Farrrr away. 


Munky.


----------



## simonbaker

I took 8 days off from work for a family vacation.   With everything closed nation wide we decided against going anywhere.  So, we're at home watching the series of  Marvel the Avengers.  I tried going back to work early but it's not in the budget.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Current;y reveling in have my Internet back, old habits and all that...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Listening to Chuck Todd talk with someone on Meet the Press and finishing my coffee.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Listening to Chuck Todd talk with someone on Meet the Press and finishing my coffee.


I can't listen to him anymore. My husband does, but he doesn't follow up enough and he asks too many soft-ball questions. Joy Reid should take over MTP.

Btw, have you read the interview with him in Rolling Stone magazine? It's devastating, in my opinion. A man in his position who admits to being "naive" about politics should hang up the microphone and find another job.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I can't listen to him anymore. My husband does, but he doesn't follow up enough and he asks too many soft-ball questions. Joy Reid should take over MTP.
> 
> Btw, have you read the interview with him in Rolling Stone magazine? It's devastating, in my opinion. A man in his position who admits to being "naive" about politics should hang up the microphone and find another job.




Mom and I first started with MTP when Tim Russert was the host.  Haven't seen the Rolling Stone interview - will have to Google it sometime today.


----------



## roadfix

Gambling, no I meant day trading..


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Mom and I first started with MTP when Tim Russert was the host.  Haven't seen the Rolling Stone interview - will have to Google it sometime today.


So did we. DH still watches it sometimes. I'm fed up with Chuck Todd.


----------



## skilletlicker

Just finished roasting a small batch of coffee beans. Had gotten lazy and not done it in a while but running low on bought roasted so had to remember how to do it. Luckily I keep notes. Looking forward to brewing some tomorrow.

In the unlikely event that anyone is interested in these particular beans there is information on them here.


----------



## Katie H

Okay, Cooking Goddess.  Here are pictures of the knitted basket I made last week.

Only took me 2 days to do it, including leaning a new technique.  It's all one piece and is about 12 inches high and about 26 inches around. The first picture is the basket.  The second one is a closer view of the bottom and the final one shows the detail of the "braided" corners.  It's my favorite color and I love it.

I started another one on Saturday using some scrap yarn and 3 different colors.  It's going to be a bit squishy but that's because of the yarn I'm using.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is so cool, Katie! Do you know what you'll be using it for? It looks like the perfect size to me for bringing up potatoes and onions from the basement. Or a couple of canned goods. ~ I have a bit of pantry stock on shelves in the basement...


----------



## Katie H

Pretty much have decided to use it as a knitting basket.  I always have something going and like to take things along to do in the car (when I'm not driving) or when I have to wait at the doctor's office.  It's much prettier than a plastic grocery bag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Love it Katy!  Very nice!  

I need to find my crocheted shopping bags, one of my kitties liked sleeping on them so I stashed them in a corner in the dining room (by the fireplace where he liked to lay) and have since blocked off that corner with furniture. Bet they are embedded with cat hair!


----------



## skilletlicker

Getting ready to listen to a livestream by Reina del Cid in 23 minutes.
They always make me smile.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sHQzP8OEwo0


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I took a ride today. The car has been sitting idle and needed some exercise so we hopped in and drove to my eldest daughter's home to visit with her and our grandson. They came out to their back steps and we stood in the driveway. We visited for about 15-20 minutes then left.

Then we drove to my 85 YO sister's condo and called her to come out to play. She stood on her balcony and we stood on the sidewalk and visited for a bit. The drive home was quick and easy. Lunch was delicious.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> SO and I took a ride today. The car has been sitting idle and needed some exercise so we hopped in and drove to my eldest daughter's home to visit with her and our grandson. They came out to their back steps and we stood in the driveway. We visited for about 15-20 minutes then left.
> 
> Then we drove to my 85 YO sister's condo and called her to come out to play. She stood on her balcony and we stood on the sidewalk and visited for a bit. The drive home was quick and easy. Lunch was delicious.




What was lunch?


I am canning 13 quarts of poultry stock today and watering one blue spruce tree.


----------



## Andy M.

Leftovers of pan roasted pork tenderloin, pilaf and roasted Brussels sprouts.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for the grocery order that was supposed to arrive on Thursday. They phoned and asked about some substitutions and said that they were assembling it now. They also said I should expect it within an hour. Because of the pandemic, stores in Quebec that are allowed to stay open at all, are now having to close on Sundays to give the workers a bit of a rest. They didn't open the store, but some of the staff went in to catch up on the backlog.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I'm waiting for the grocery order that was supposed to arrive on Thursday. They phoned and asked about some substitutions and said that they were assembling it now. They also said I should expect it within an hour.* Because of the pandemic, stores in Quebec that are allowed to stay open at all, are now having to close on Sundays to give the workers a bit of a rest. *They didn't open the store, but some of the staff went in to catch up on the backlog.



I would like to see that, in bold, here...

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Just Cooking said:


> I would like to see that, in bold, here...
> 
> Ross



It's a good idea, eh?

My groceries arrived. They have been brought into the house; wiped down with disinfectant (there was no produce); and ticked off the receipt. Hands are washed and doorknobs and surfaces are disinfected. I put stuff in the fridge and freezer. Now, I am pooped out. I will go downstairs and put stuff away later.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Another day trying to bring back the planting bed and the garden. I did get my greenhouse cleaned out and organize so I can get some seeds started and repot the herbs I bought.  Progress by inches.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Just finished work for the week. I am sitting on the backyard swing listening to the wind in the trees, the wind chimes, and the birds.  No traffic, no one in the street. 

Contemplating a cold beverage...

Oh...now a woodpecker somewhere.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Eating pork rinds with the animals, I hope I get at least half the bag.


----------



## Janet H

Currently making a pot roast - more accurately waiting for it to finish cooking.


----------



## Beachgirl

We went for a drive around town today.  We did not get out of the car at all.  We just drove around looking at things.  It was kind of sad.  This is a very very busy time of year.  Easter is the biggest holiday in Mexico and our town is usually filled to the brim with people.  Not this year.   I feel so bad for all the folks who depend on tourist money.  They are not having a good time.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Waiting in a very very long line at Aldi to check out. Only allowing 50 people in the store and only two checkouts running.  I was done shopping I'm 15 minutes. Been in line 20 now...


----------



## Beachgirl

Just rolled out of bed... Drinking mornin coffee...listening to the ocean outside my front window and some very happy little birds out my back window. Perfect start to the day.


----------



## Andy M.

Beachgirl said:


> Just rolled out of bed... Drinking mornin coffee...listening to the ocean outside my front window and some very happy little birds out my back window. Perfect start to the day.



Me too. Except for the ocean part. And the birds.


----------



## Beachgirl

Hope you have a wonderful day! &#55357;&#56836; 

We are self isolating here in our condo and have been for over two weeks. Our friends down the hall have been too... We are going to risk a dinner tonight! &#55357;&#56836; large kitchen table and we will sit at opposite ends.


----------



## taxlady

Beachgirl said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day! ��
> 
> We are self isolating here in our condo and have been for over two weeks. Our friends down the hall have been too... We are going to risk a dinner tonight! �� large kitchen table and we will sit at opposite ends.



Maybe have one person do all the serving, so the outsides of bowls and platters of food and the handles of serving implements don't spread possible contagion.

And I'm sure you know this, but lots of hand washing for everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Waiting in a very very long line at Aldi to check out. Only allowing 50 people in the store and only two checkouts running.  I was done shopping I'm 15 minutes. Been in line 20 now...



That would make me crazy, you'd think they would want some turnover and add additional cashiers


----------



## Beachgirl

taxlady said:


> Maybe have one person do all the serving, so the outsides of bowls and platters of food and the handles of serving implements don't spread possible contagion.
> 
> And I'm sure you know this, but lots of hand washing for everyone.




Yes, that is what we did!  I also through all the napkins and place mats in the wash as soon as we stood up from eating.


----------



## Beachgirl

Waiting not very patiently for our groceries to be delivered.   They were supposed to be here at 11:00 but this is Mexico and time goes much slower here.  I expect that they will arrive tonight around 5 - 6.  Mañana doesn't really mean tomorrow, it means some other day at some unknown time and place.  LOL!   You learn quickly not to look at the clock too often.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Waiting for the dogs to finish their dinner so I can go make ours.


----------



## medtran49

DaveSoMD said:


> Waiting for the dogs to finish their dinner so I can go make ours.



You know you are encouraging their idea of being the boss by doing that (supposedly according to canine behaviorists) by feeding them first don't ya?  

Shhh, we do the same thing, and they know they are the boss here.


----------



## Andy M.

DaveSoMD said:


> Waiting for the dogs to finish their dinner so I can go make ours.



It's annoying isn't it? Waiting for them to finish so you can use their dishes for your dinner.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

An exhausting but ok day.   Went for our grocery pick up today. 12-1 pm timed pick up.   First, our personal shopper? person started texting at 11 w/ ??;s.   That moved on to substitutions and cancelling items.  No can do any add-ons.  SO, who likes to talk in real life, kept giving me play by play action and lots of hand waving.  Then their Text App went down and we were cut off.   SO tried to get ahold of them via email to no avail.  I can see why they do not list any phone contact info.   The shopper person has more resilience and patience than I might have.  We got re-connected, order complete, as adjusted and we hit the store for pick up about 1:30.    

The grocery store parking lot was Full ! Maybe it's the holiday weekend.  Maybe it's the last day before bad weather and a new cold spell.  CoVid is for sure  not keeping people home today.  Glad we did not have to go inside.  

We got groceries home and sorted out the stuff that can go to my house  mañana or whenever.   Still trying to get a date for Delivery for next time.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Lol. Very ruff!! [emoji240]





Andy M. said:


> It's annoying isn't it? Waiting for them to finish so you can use their dishes for your dinner.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Oh they definitely know they are the bosses of this house, specially the Queen herself.   Lol.  


medtran49 said:


> You know you are encouraging their idea of being the boss by doing that (supposedly according to canine behaviorists) by feeding them first don't ya?
> 
> Shhh, we do the same thing, and they know they are the boss here.


----------



## DaveSoMD

I had to share this!!  Wanted to use up leftovers in the fridge for lunch.  Dug around and pulled out the citrus salmon from the other night. Hmmmm... fish tacos?!?!?!    The salmon, chopped kale, and the leftover pineapple salsa with a drizzle of Asian salad dressing in a corn tortilla.  

I think this one is a keeper recipe for sure!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I continue to sequester. I've been making masks to give away (for people.)


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I continue to sequester. I've been making masks to give away (for people.)





How about some for cats? It turns out they can catch it too.


----------



## Beachgirl

Just did an online grocery order for my neighbors and I.  Hopefully everything will be delivered tomorrow.  It's always fun because you never know what you'll get and what they let you order but are out of.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Life for me is much the same, dog, cats and my computer. I have been able to goover to my parents, again.  My social life outside of work is just riveting.


----------



## skilletlicker

In the last year I've lost 85 lbs; mostly fat but muscle too and didn't have much of the latter to start with. In January started working out regularly at the YMCA to correct the matter but the Virus kiboshed that.

Already had a treadmill. Recently bought adjustable dumbells. Began home workouts today.


----------



## taxlady

skilletlicker said:


> In the last year I've lost 85 lbs; mostly fat but muscle too and didn't have much of the latter to start with. In January started working out regularly at the YMCA to correct the matter but the Virus kiboshed that.
> 
> Already had a treadmill. Recently bought adjustable dumbells. Began home workouts today.


 
Way to go.


----------



## skilletlicker

taxlady said:


> Way to go.


Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic

Right now, I'm shelling peas that wintered over in our garden. I'm blanching and freezing them till I have enough to make a spring risotto, with asparagus and green beans (not grown by us).


----------



## Andy M.

Our daughter, SIL and grandson stopped by for a visit. We sat apart and spent about a half hour chatting face to face. 

On another front, I got a tip from a foodie  FB group her in town about some yeast available at a farm store in NH. We took the 30 minute drive to get a few little plastic containers of active dry yeast. Also got some great looking fresh produce!


----------



## taxlady

I just finished placing a grocery order for Tuesday, not this week, but the 28th. As is now the norm, I will have a surprise about when it arrives and what sorts of substitutions have been made and what is missing. I left notes about what substitutions are acceptable. I'm still working on my Lufa Farms basket order. I have until tomorrow (Monday) at midnight to finish it. That will probably arrive on Tuesday. The time is more of a guess. They have worked hard to get it right. They aren't promising a time, just that the delivery will be between 10h00 and 24h00, with a chance that they run a bit later than that.


----------



## DaveSoMD

skilletlicker said:


> In the last year I've lost 85 lbs; mostly fat but muscle too and didn't have much of the latter to start with. In January started working out regularly at the YMCA to correct the matter but the Virus kiboshed that.
> 
> Already had a treadmill. Recently bought adjustable dumbells. Began home workouts today.


Congratulations on the weight loss!!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Up early today because my dog lied to me at 6 am.
Don't maul Mom awake with kisses and hug's begging to be let out and then not go.
What's up with that!?  He then gave me the (Psyched you out look...Ha ha) let me back in it's cold and foggy out.

 Well now I'm awake planning my to do list for the day.


 1.Mr. Smarty (Butters) is getting a bath.

2.Make a eat when you want fried chicken dinner. The house now has a revolving door.

3.Knit up as many as I can face masks. Not leaving home without one.

4. Keeping it cool.Keeping it light.


You guys have a great day!


Munky.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

FINALLY I got all of the missing parts, tools, etc. (it took an extra 10days!) 
and put together our new porch furniture, YAY!
It looks lovely and those rocking chairs are very comfy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I went grocery shopping this morning. First time I had jeans and make-up on in 18 days. Thankfully, they both fit. 

I can hardly wait for life to start getting a little closer to normal. Not being able to go grocery shopping weekly is cramping my style! [emoji38]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> I went grocery shopping this morning. First time I had jeans and make-up on in 18 days. Thankfully, they both fit.
> 
> I can hardly wait for life to start getting a little closer to normal. _Not being able to go grocery shopping weekly is cramping my style!_ [emoji38]



So true *CG!*

DH asked me again today, "Aren't you going grocery shopping?"
NOPE!!  
I'm going to hold out a bit longer, we're good.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I made a new "window dressing" this afternoon for our front porch.
I went rooting through my craft supplies and came up with this.





So stinkin' adorable!
I saw this idea on Pinterest, but just never got around to it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Went shopping yesterday for my staples and was able to find TP, my brand, too!  Today I found coconut chips, quite tasty, satisfies the salty crunch craving.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I made a new "window dressing" this afternoon for our front porch.
> 
> View attachment 40596



Very nice!!


----------



## DaveSoMD

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Went shopping yesterday for my staples and was able to find TP, my brand, too!  Today I found coconut chips, quite tasty, satisfies the salty crunch craving.


I will venture out tomorrow morning if the rain has stopped.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I made a new friend yesterday. This is where we will be getting most of our milk from now on. Back to bartering with friends and neighbors for our needs.


----------



## Just Cooking

I (again) made myself look silly.. 

Like so many others, Jeannie and I have not had a hair trim since mid-February.. 

Last week, I happened to see lights on in our favorite shop.. Of course it was closed and as I returned to my car, the door opened and the sweet lady who cuts our hair came out to greet me.. We grinned at one another, in lieu of a hug.. She told me that the shop would be, with great care, opened the 4th of May..

I got so excited, when I told Jeannie, I got the date wrong..

Welp.. This morning, April 28th, we went out early to be the first in line at her shop.. 

Um... a week early..  

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done boilng some potatoes to make some fried pototoes for supper tonight. We will be having eggs and sausages to go along with them. I also went to Lowes this morning to look at all the beautiful new plants they got in. It just makes me feel good looking at all the flowers.I got a salvia plant for the hummingbirds. They love the red color.


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> I (again) made myself look silly..
> 
> Like so many others, Jeannie and I have not had a hair trim since mid-February..
> 
> Last week, I happened to see lights on in our favorite shop.. Of course it was closed and as I returned to my car, the door opened and the sweet lady who cuts our hair came out to greet me.. We grinned at one another, in lieu of a hug.. She told me that the shop would be, with great care, opened the 4th of May..
> 
> I got so excited, when I told Jeannie, I got the date wrong..
> 
> Welp.. This morning, April 28th, we went out early to be the first in line at her shop..
> 
> Um... a week early..
> 
> Ross




I'm *so jealous* but happy for both of you Ross! The mirror scares me with my wild way too long hair and I don't know how much longer I can hold out without a haircut, not to mention a pedicure! 

I'm glad I have naturally silver hair and no longer color it as I hear if this goes on much longer there will be no more blondes in the world.
SC has no hair on top, and keeps the sides very short. Right now he looks like Friar Tuck and soon I'll have to make him a ponytail. He finally cut some of his eyebrows as he was starting to remind me of Andy Rooney.


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle, I understand your dilemma. I have a full head of thick wavy hair. Now it's getting kinda bushy. SO has offered to give me a haircut but I'm not so sure that's a good idea. A ponytail is not an option for me. 

SO stocked up on hair color so she's OK for now. I told her she didn't need to color but she's not convinced.


----------



## Just Cooking

Kayelle said:


> I'm *so jealous* but happy for both of you Ross! The mirror scares me with my wild way too long hair and I don't know how much longer I can hold out without a haircut, not to mention a pedicure!
> 
> I'm glad I have naturally silver hair and no longer color it as I hear if this goes on much longer there will be no more blondes in the world.
> SC has no hair on top, and keeps the sides very short. Right now he looks like Friar Tuck and soon I'll have to make him a ponytail. He finally cut some of his eyebrows as he was starting to remind me of Andy Rooney.



  Jeannie allowed her hair to go natural a year or so ago.. I believe it looks better than when she colored it.. 

We are both overgrown now but, don't look too wild..  

And then there are my eyebrows.. 

One more week and we will be just fine..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm not afraid of my natural color, only ever play with it when I get bored.  So it's natural now, had the last of the lavender tint cut off before my surgery. Then had a short bob done about a week before all hell broke loose.  I have several months before I will NEED a haircut.


----------



## GotGarlic

I usually get my hair cut and colored once a year. I don't do it to hide the gray, but to have a little fun with it. I get auburn dark red with some violet highlights.

I'm really looking forward to taking advantage of the gift certificate DH gave me for my birthday last year - a day at the spa with a massage, manicure and pedicure, including lunch, and they serve wine. My birthday is in June and I was scheduled for hip replacement surgery at the end of July, so I didn't do it then (you have to remove toenail polish). I wanted to wait until the surgery was good and healed before doing all that, then it was winter, then I decided to wait till it got warm enough to show my toes, then... lockdown and spas closed. Whenever they reopen, I'll have a nice tip for the staff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A few years after I crossed over into my 50s I decided that I was officially old enough to flaunt my gray hair. I'm lucky in that it's a pretty shade of silvery gray, and most of it is along my hairline anyway. While you can tell my hair is gray when it's down, I look completely gray if I pull it up on top of my head. 

I'm on my stylist's wait list for when she can go back to work to trim my hair. I usually get two cuts a year: once it warms up in spring to get it cut shorter for the summer, then just a shaping late autumn so it's long enough to keep my neck warm during the winter. She and I joked that by the time I'll be able to get my summer cut the window will have passed and I'll end up with my autumn triim.


----------



## taxlady

I'm sorta lucky with my hair. Unless I part it, you hardly notice the white ones. I'm waiting until there are enough white ones that I can get them dyed some non-natural colour and have it show. I'll decide which one, when I get there. I have long hair. Okay, the ends are kinda raggedy, but I don't really care. I'm in no hurry to get to a salon.


----------



## taxlady

We just finished some freezer organizing. We took a couple of bags of stuff from the freezer in one of the fridges and brought it downstairs to the chest freezer. While we were down there, we rummaged and found some iffy stuff that needs to be checked to see if we still think it's food. That got brought upstairs. It's in the fridge, so it can thaw and we can look at it and sniff it up.


----------



## Kayelle

You guys are so lucky you only want or need a haircut once in a blue moon! I, on the other hand, want a haircut every six weeks. I have enough thick hair for three people and I'm only happy with it short and shaped, a little shorter than Meryl Streep in "The Devil Wears Prada". I only wish I looked that good!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> You guys are so lucky you only want or need a haircut once in a blue moon! I, on the other hand, want a haircut every six weeks. I have enough thick hair for three people and I'm only happy with it short and shaped, a little shorter than Meryl Streep in "The Devil Wears Prada". I only wish I looked that good!



I have pretty thick hair, too, which is why I wear it long - it's thick and straight, so when it's cut shoulder-length, it sticks out to the sides. I usually pull it back with a barrette or headband or twisted into a bun, since I hate hair in my face [emoji38]


----------



## Chef Munky

Stressing out.
I don't feel like doing anything today.
My husband and I have decided to separate.He left me last week.
Friday he can officially move into his apartment. Our oldest son is moving out as well. In with him so that he's not alone if he gets sick again.I won't be around to help him anymore.

 All I want is some peace.This constant strain of always feeling anxious, stressed hasn't been good for me."What's he going to say to me today to make me feel like dirt? the veiled threats yada yada" 

It's time now for me to take care of me.As hard as it's been a separation away from each other is a good start.


Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hugs, Munky..

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry. I hope this lessens your stress. Take care [emoji3590]


----------



## bethzaring

Oh Munky, I am so sorry.  I am glad you feel it is a good start to be separated.  Hugs to you.


----------



## taxlady

Oh Munky, (((Hugs)))


----------



## Farmer Jon

Sorry to hear that. My divorce was the hardest thing I ever went through. I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemies. On the flip side if I never got divorced I would not be the wonderful woman I have now or have my boys. 
My ex father in law actually gave me some pretty good advice during the split. Always trade up!


----------



## Kayelle

I'm so sorry Munky. Life changes are always rough so big {{hugs}} for you. Hang in there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

(((Hugs))) to you, Munky, and well wishes as you blaze your new trail.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> (((Hugs))) to you, Munky, and well wishes as you blaze your new trail.



+1
A new journey lies ahead, and I wish you only the best one!


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> (((Hugs))) to you, Munky, and well wishes as you blaze your new trail.





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> +1
> A new journey lies ahead, and I wish you only the best one!



+1 & +1  with more (hugs'n hugs)


----------



## laughlaugh

At the moment, I'm just using the forum, hanging out in the Off Topic side of it coz the cooking side makes me feel like an ignoramus. Got a lot to learn about cooking. I'm proud of my fried eggs, though. LOL.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Munky, you know where I am if you need to talk. More hugs!


----------



## Chef Munky

Thank you everyone for the support.
Were going to try and keep this whole mess as civil as possible.
Finances and such. I'm NOT giving up MY house that I've raised our sons in.That's final.   He's still going to be paying all the bills associated with it.


I did help him pick out kitchen stuff on Amazon the other day.
 It all arrives today.
I'll be busy today packing up his other things left behind.

Guess what? I'm now Queen of the remotes.I'll move the furniture where I want! Watch what I want on tv.And the BIGGIE...The seat will always be left down.No more midnight skinny dipping for me.I'll now have room for my things on the bathroom counter.

I might be away for a few days.Don't anyone panic.
It's just adjustment time for me.I truly need some rest and good cooking
stress free.


Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Loving your spirit, at a difficult time, Munky..  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Munky, don't stay away from DC too long. And best wishes for what you have to deal with.


----------



## Chef Munky

And he's off. Our sons moved him out yesterday.
Took him shopping for a few things.He seems to be loving his new apartment. 

I'm loving having the bed to myself and that seat DOWN!!!
What's funny is the apartment complex is supposed to be smoke free.NOT!
I was helping him get his tv set up the ppl next door lit up a doobie.
Trust me I was secretly laughing.Terrible I know. Sorry, not sorry...


Munky.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Today would have been our first full day in Hawaii...



... we'll just have to make do without the beach


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ordering pizza and wings


----------



## GotGarlic

This was yesterday, but we went strawberry-picking! Yum! Today I'll be macerating, baking biscuits and jamming! [emoji526] [emoji513]


----------



## RCJoe

Another old rainy day here.  So I'm reading. 

Friday's paper had this article from the Washington Post by George Will.  I think it's a rather interesting observation presented here with some quite informative content.  Those who teach school may want to read this twice.

"Nation needs "deep reading" (meaning people who read and keep themselves well informed)

https://journalstar.com/opinion/columnists/george-will-nation-needs-deep-reading/article_6dfebe38-2c20-513d-9083-d439ce807ca2.html


----------



## Andy M.

Defrosting our cellar freezer. We had to empty all the frozen foods into coolers. Then I set four of my biggest pots full of water on the stove to boil. 

The hard part is carrying those 4 big pots full of boiling water down the cellar stairs and putting them into the freezer. 

Now we wait for the icebergs to melt and drain out of the freezer.

Also a good time for a quick review of what we have in there.


----------



## Andy M.

We did a grocery shopping run today for the first time in two and a half weeks. There was not a spec of pork or lamb in the supermarket. beef and chicken was available. Still no sanitization products.

Costco was a lot better stocked. Bought a whole pork loin, a package of Italian sausage and a 12-13 pound package of boneless pork butt. They have no Kirkland Signature brand OTC meds, only brand names. Loads of paper products. Pallets of TP were out in the aisles.


----------



## cookieee

What I am doing is sitting here wondering why do I have 4 books going.  I don't think I have ever done this before. I can't seem to focus on just one. When I go to read I seem to be in different moods. All 4 books are different. Hope I don't add a 5th book  tonight. lol

Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> We did a grocery shopping run today for the first time in two and a half weeks. There was not a spec of pork or lamb in the supermarket. beef and chicken was available. Still no sanitization products.
> 
> Costco was a lot better stocked. Bought a whole pork loin, a package of Italian sausage and a 12-13 pound package of boneless pork butt. They have no Kirkland Signature brand OTC meds, only brand names. Loads of paper products. Pallets of TP were out in the aisles.




I'm about ready to venture a Costco run also Andy, especially since our store has tightened up their rules about only two customers per card which means whole families complete with aunts and uncles won't be admitted with one card and cart. That's always been so annoying to me. Plus nobody will be admitted without a mask, as it's regrettable masks are still not mandatory in this county. 




cookieee said:


> What I am doing is sitting here wondering why do I have 4 books going.  I don't think I have ever done this before. I can't seem to focus on just one. When I go to read I seem to be in different moods. All 4 books are different. Hope I don't add a 5th book  tonight. lol
> 
> Anyone else have this problem?




Cookie, I've tried reading more than one book at a time and I get way too confused especially if they are my favorite "Historical Fiction." When the pandemic first hit I wasn't able to concentrate on any reading at all, but I'm better now. 

Happy reading!


----------



## taxlady

I'm hoping I don't get a headache. I just had the scintillating scotoma part of a visual migraine.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I'm hoping I don't get a headache. I just had the scintillating scotoma part of a visual migraine.




Oh my gosh Taxi! I just googled scintillating scotoma and that's really scary...


Stay well, *please.*


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> I'm about ready to venture a Costco run also Andy, especially since our store has tightened up their rules about only two customers per card which means whole families complete with aunts and uncles won't be admitted with one card and cart. That's always been so annoying to me. Plus nobody will be admitted without a mask, as it's regrettable masks are still not mandatory in this county...



Kayelle, Costco has senior hours 9:00-10:00AM daily. It wasn't too crowded and there was a good selection of stuff.


----------



## Kayelle

Andy M. said:


> Kayelle, Costco has senior hours 9:00-10:00AM daily. It wasn't too crowded and there was a good selection of stuff.




Yes, I read that too but it was my understanding we couldn't go together. Did the two of you?


----------



## Andy M.

Kayelle said:


> Yes, I read that too but it was my understanding we couldn't go together. Did the two of you?



They have a limit of two people per membership.

Check out their website. https://www.costco.com/covid-updates.html

Lots of info there.


----------



## Kayelle

Our local Costco has senior hours from 8-9 on only Tues Wed and Thurs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm hoping I don't get a headache. I just had the scintillating scotoma part of a visual migraine.



I get those, usually without a headache.  Turns out my Dad gets them, too.  He was surprised, never knew what it was and that he knew someone else with them.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> Oh my gosh Taxi! I just googled scintillating scotoma and that's really scary...
> 
> 
> Stay well, *please.*


It was really scary the first time I had it. My roommate made me go to a clinic right away. She was afraid it was the symptom of glaucoma that needs to be treated ASAP. I described it to the doctor and she said, "Oh, that's a migraine." Me, "A migraine? I thought migraines came with horrible headaches. I don't even have a mild headache." Doctor, "They can, but the headache isn't a requirement."

So, from then on, I just enjoy the pretty colours and don't do anything important while the visual effects are happening. I had them without headaches for years. Now, there is usually a headache that starts either during or after the visual part is over. I did get the headache this time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I get them when I'm driving, need a place to pull off until the show is done.


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> I'm hoping I don't get a headache. I just had the scintillating scotoma part of a visual migraine.





taxlady said:


> It was really scary the first time I had it. My roommate made me go to a clinic right away. She was afraid it was the symptom of glaucoma that needs to be treated ASAP. I described it to the doctor and she said, "Oh, that's a migraine." Me, "A migraine? I thought migraines came with horrible headaches. I don't even have a mild headache." Doctor, "They can, but the headache isn't a requirement."
> 
> So, from then on, I just enjoy the pretty colours and don't do anything important while the visual effects are happening. I had them without headaches for years. Now, there is usually a headache that starts either during or after the visual part is over. I did get the headache this time.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get them when I'm driving, need a place to pull off until the show is done.




I just had to know more about this, and I found this most interesting *VERY *young Doctor explaining it really well. Personally, I like my Doctors to be older than my cookie sheets.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NsI7RaPkco


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I get them when I'm driving, need a place to pull off until the show is done.



In all the time I have been getting these (first one in April 1992) , I have only twice had it happen while driving. Once, I pulled over for 20 minutes. The other time I was stuck in a stop and go traffic jam. In the space of one block in downtown Montreal, I had the entire 15-20 minute scintillating scotoma. It was over when I got to the end of the block. I had been trying to find a parking space, but they were all taken. It wasn't scary. It was a one lane, one way street with parking on both sides. I don't think I got up to 5 km/hr.


----------



## taxlady

Good grief. What was he thinking in that video with that flashing light when he showed what a scintillating scotoma might look like. That was horrible. 

I never get grey. I get a tiny spot of rainbow colours that gets bigger and then turns into a jaggy circle of prism colours that grows until it has expanded beyond my field of vision. BTW, I have had all those consultations and tests.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Good grief. What was he thinking in that video with that flashing light when he showed what a scintillating scotoma might look like. That was horrible.
> 
> I never get grey.* I get a tiny spot of rainbow colours that gets bigger and then turns into a jaggy circle of prism colours that grows until it has expanded beyond my field of vision.* BTW, I have had all those consultations and tests.



Exactly what I get and so does Dad. Dad's usually go into a full blown migraine. I've only had that happen twice. Now when I get an Ocular Migraine, I take 2 aspirin with a can of pepsi or a sweetened coffee and lie down if possible. Makes the ache go away before it starts.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Social distancing.


----------



## bethzaring

Farmer Jon said:


> Social distancing.View attachment 40807View attachment 40808




and discing?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Planting soy beans.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just finished trimming and chopping two pounds of strawberries to make strawberry jam. I just remembered the new bread maker DH gave me for Christmas has a jam setting! Tempted to try it out, but if it doesn't work, I'll be upset to have wasted all this time and money.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I just finished trimming and chopping two pounds of strawberries to make strawberry jam. I just remembered the new bread maker DH gave me for Christmas has a jam setting! Tempted to try it out, but if it doesn't work, I'll be upset to have wasted all this time and money.



I hear ya. I would try it with a smaller amount of a cheaper fruit the first time.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I just finished trimming and chopping two pounds of strawberries to make strawberry jam. I just remembered the new bread maker DH gave me for Christmas has a jam setting! Tempted to try it out, but if it doesn't work, I'll be upset to have wasted all this time and money.



I'm not a jam maker but what could go wrong? If the jam doesn't cook long enough or get hot enough to set, can't you just cook it again on the stovetop?


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I'm not a jam maker but what could go wrong? If the jam doesn't cook long enough or get hot enough to set, can't you just cook it again on the stovetop?



It could over cook it or scorch it.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> It could over cook it or scorch it.



Oh, OK. I understand now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So...Mom, Dad and I were talking and my brother (the Icky Boy) needs a vehicle.  Last August Dad had helped me out with buying the Honda when I could not get the pickup into a garage because of the hail storm damage. Nothing really wrong with the truck, I'd been thinking about something smaller that didn't use so much gas.  Dad helped me to the tune of $6000 for the Honda and I've been paying him back...then the heart attack and I missed a few payments to him. But, so far I've paid back $2500. M&D also helped while I was recovering with groceries, etc.

I told them they could have the truck and do what they needed to get it to my brother. Dad insisted on $5000 for the truck, that with what I had already paid them...I am OWED $445. Now I was trying to work it out so they did not have to pay me anything, if nothing else I would still owe them some money.

We are calling it even, now I have to clean out everything in the truck...I LOVE my parents. (and the Icky Boy)


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ......I LOVE my parents. (and the Icky Boy)



...and they love you.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So...Mom, Dad and I were talking and my brother (the Icky Boy) needs a vehicle.  Last August Dad had helped me out with buying the Honda when I could not get the pickup into a garage because of the hail storm damage. Nothing really wrong with the truck, I'd been thinking about something smaller that didn't use so much gas.  Dad helped me to the tune of $6000 for the Honda and I've been paying him back...then the heart attack and I missed a few payments to him. But, so far I've paid back $2500. M&D also helped while I was recovering with groceries, etc.
> 
> I told them they could have the truck and do what they needed to get it to my brother. Dad insisted on $5000 for the truck, that with what I had already paid them...I am OWED $445. Now I was trying to work it out so they did not have to pay me anything, if nothing else I would still owe them some money.
> 
> We are calling it even, now I have to clean out everything in the truck...I LOVE my parents. (and the Icky Boy)


Awww


----------



## taxlady

I just got my grocery order delivered. I also got last week's order at the same time. Oh my goodness. That's a lot of stuff. I have been disinfecting and putting away stuff and marking it off on each of two receipts. I stopped after I put away all the refrigerator items. I had to do that by myself, because DH is busy online. This is one of two weekly role playing games that are usually played at someone's house, but currently they are being played via some kind of video conferencing. I think it is something specific to gaming. I'm exhausted. At least I finally got my groceries.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...I LOVE my parents. (and the Icky Boy)


And I love happy stories!  

I'm also impressed with the success you and your work team have had with keeping the nursing home Covid-free. Good job, *PF*, good job. I heard on our news this evening that 60% of the over-4,000 deaths in MA have been in nursing and extended-stay facilities. The death toll at two Veterans' homes have been criminal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> And I love happy stories!
> 
> I'm also impressed with the success you and your work team have had with keeping the nursing home Covid-free. Good job, *PF*, good job. I heard on our news this evening that 60% of the over-4,000 deaths in MA have been in nursing and extended-stay facilities. The death toll at two Veterans' homes have been criminal.



Yes, we hear this every day, too. I am so unhappy with the deaths in nursing homes. People are so scared, we have no admits. They go home and fail, ending up back in the hospital. We are at our lowest census since I started working here. Not saying I want them to have to come here...I would be happy if they could go home and succeed.

Strange job, sick or unable to care for themselves, but I wish they didn't need us.  But, I love them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You and your fellow nurses and medical personnel are special kinds of angels, *PF*. 

One nursing home was clean and safe until they took in a rehab patient from a hospital. The hospital said that the patient tested negative, so the nursing home took the patient in. You can guess what happened after that... Yup, showed symptoms and the second test showed positive. Now a number of residents are also testing positive. Insidious, this disease.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> You and your fellow nurses and medical personnel are special kinds of angels, *PF*.
> 
> One nursing home was clean and safe until they took in a rehab patient from a hospital. The hospital said that the patient tested negative, so the nursing home took the patient in. You can guess what happened after that... Yup, showed symptoms and the second test showed positive. Now a number of residents are also testing positive. Insidious, this disease.



If we do get an admit, they are quarantined for two weeks in a negative pressure room and we have a squad of personnel, down to housekeeping, that will care for them exclusively. I am not on that squad, too soon after my surgery, but I will have to get geared up and do face-to-face interviews, especially if they are Medicare. I know what to do and how to do it, I'm not scared of working with them.


----------



## Andy M.

I spent the afternoon making some sauce and a batch of meatballs. SO has been wanting meatballs for meatball subs. I have a starter brewing so tomorrow I can make Italian sub rolls for the sandwiches. 

Also making a lemon pudding cake for Mother's Day dessert.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Gah! After turning around in the parking lot of Market Basket, I'm now "parking" in line at Price Chopper. No matter how whacked out my body clock gets when I shop during the wee senior hour at the crack of dawn, I'm not shopping in the afternoon again for a long time.

On to Aldi after I blow this pop stand and make a pit stop at home.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I just got my grocery order delivered. I also got last week's order at the same time. Oh my goodness. That's a lot of stuff. I have been disinfecting and putting away stuff and marking it off on each of two receipts. I stopped after I put away all the refrigerator items. I had to do that by myself, because DH is busy online. This is one of two weekly role playing games that are usually played at someone's house, but currently they are being played via some kind of video conferencing. I think it is something specific to gaming. I'm exhausted. At least I finally got my groceries.




Taxy,
Your post got me to thinking about grocery deliveries.
Shopping here has become such a hassle.
I did some checking yesterday to see if I could shop from where I live to the next closest store. Found out that yes I can. Signed up an account.
Shopped.Was able to talk with my own personal shopper, right up to delivery.If an item was out of stock he upgraded it upon my approval.

Hubby was skeptical about it until I sent pics 2 hours later when everything was delivered on time to my door.
Really enjoyed my Ben an Jerry's chocolate therapy ice cream. 


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Taxy,
> Your post got me to thinking about grocery deliveries.
> Shopping here has become such a hassle.
> I did some checking yesterday to see if I could shop from where I live to the next closest store. Found out that yes I can. Signed up an account.
> Shopped.Was able to talk with my own personal shopper, right up to delivery.If an item was out of stock he upgraded it upon my approval.
> 
> Hubby was skeptical about it until I sent pics 2 hours later when everything was delivered on time to my door.
> Really enjoyed my Ben an Jerry's chocolate therapy ice cream.
> 
> 
> Munky.


Wow, that's great. I'm glad you have such good service. I wish ours was that good. Here, the supermarkets that deliver and package pick up orders are still a bit overwhelmed, so they aren't functioning that well.

There is an app for getting deliveries from some stores. It seems to have service like that, but there is a delivery fee and a percentage of the total fee (10%? 20%? seemed high to me). That's not the only reason I haven't tried it. They seem to have a very limited selection at the various stores.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> Wow, that's great. I'm glad you have such good service. I wish ours was that good. Here, the supermarkets that deliver and package pick up orders are still a bit overwhelmed, so they aren't functioning that well.
> 
> There is an app for getting deliveries from some stores. It seems to have service like that, but there is a delivery fee and a percentage of the total fee (10%? 20%? seemed high to me). That's not the only reason I haven't tried it. They seem to have a very limited selection at the various stores.




The supermarket where I live is horrid.    Don't go alone.
They don't even bag.You do.For what I'd normally spend the bad attitude from the cashier was over the top.

The delivery for me was free. The only extra that I paid was for a service fee of a $1.35. The % was for tipping my shopper.I paid a little over 10% basing that on the cost of the items total.They even had it set up to txt my phone and email me the receipt.
It was a trial run to see if I ordered frozen it gets here frozen.
Same with produce.I had a great shopper who found better sales on some of my items.


This is going to work out well for me.Never was impressed to take a buddy just to shop for groceries.

Thank you Taxy
See what you've started?


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> The supermarket where I live is horrid.    Don't go alone.
> They don't even bag.You do.For what I'd normally spend the bad attitude from the cashier was over the top.
> 
> The delivery for me was free. The only extra that I paid was for a service fee of a $1.35. The % was for tipping my shopper.I paid a little over 10% basing that on the cost of the items total.They even had it set up to txt my phone and email me the receipt.
> It was a trial run to see if I ordered frozen it gets here frozen.
> Same with produce.I had a great shopper who found better sales on some of my items.
> 
> 
> This is going to work out well for me.Never was impressed to take a buddy just to shop for groceries.
> 
> Thank you Taxy
> *See what you've started?
> *
> 
> Munky.



Now you got me thinking.  I just phoned our local health food store to ask if they have delivery, but they don't. They do have the service of shopping for you, so you can just pick it up. And, while my car isn't working at the moment, I do have various possibilities for getting stuff picked up for me.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My daughter stopped over last night. So we're hanging out in the back yard when all of sudden all the chickens and ducks stated raising hell. They were all chasing one duck that had something on its mouth. We all run down there and she had a baby duck by the head was trying to eat it. I was a little confused I don't have any hatched yet. Then the light bulb lit up. Last summer I had trouble with something killing my ducklings. I blamed it on the Drake and almost got rid of him. Just last week the mother duck and this duck in particular were fighting. I broke it up and didn't think much of it. So anyway I get the .22 and take care of the trouble duck and go check the nests. She was raiding the other nests and eating the eggs. Hopefully peace is restored and they can go on making me more babies. They were just starting to make me a little extra cash. This hatch was supposed to go in the freezer. I will have to wait and see how many I get now after the egg eater got some.


----------



## Chef Munky

Farmer Jon said:


> My daughter stopped over last night. So we're hanging out in the back yard when all of sudden all the chickens and ducks stated raising hell. They were all chasing one duck that had something on its mouth. We all run down there and she had a baby duck by the head was trying to eat it. I was a little confused I don't have any hatched yet. Then the light bulb lit up. Last summer I had trouble with something killing my ducklings. I blamed it on the Drake and almost got rid of him. Just last week the mother duck and this duck in particular were fighting. I broke it up and didn't think much of it. So anyway I get the .22 and take care of the trouble duck and go check the nests. She was raiding the other nests and eating the eggs. Hopefully peace is restored and they can go on making me more babies. They were just starting to make me a little extra cash. This hatch was supposed to go in the freezer. I will have to wait and see how many I get now after the egg eater got some.




I hope peace has been restored.
Don't mess with Mother ducks. She sounds like a true keeper to protect her eggs like that.


Munky.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Enjoying the end of the day, listening to the crickets, tree frogs, and wind chimes. It is very calming out here on the porch tonight.   All I need now are some Maui chips.


----------



## Chef Munky

Hubby and my oldest son are coming up today. My oldest wants to finish moving his belongings out and into Dad's pad.
 Hubby wants to spend the day with my puppy. Who's he kidding? I'm making a Roast beef dinner. He wants  a home cooked dinner.

  I've been seriously thinking about selling the house. Get a condo or rent a small house. We don't need this big house anymore. 
Selling it won't be a problem. It's finding a pet friendly,safe place for me to move to that's going to be a challenge especially in these crazy times.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I am relaxing / recuperating. We got a delivery from Lufa Farms. We had just gotten everything put away when the delivery from IGA arrived. We checked off everything that arrived and put almost everything away.  Yes, we did decontaminate all the containers before putting stuff away. Then, I mixed up the forcemeat for frikadeller, so it can hydrate in the fridge until it's time to fry up the frikadeller. I am exhausted. I hope I regain enough spoons to make supper.


----------



## bethzaring

Today is the ninth anniversary of my late husbands death.  And I am composing a letter to my bestest friends in Ohio who just lost a son in a car crash.  Not the best of days.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs Beth)))


----------



## Just Cooking

Please accept my virtual hugs too. 

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here contemplating the hole that remains in my chest. I wish it would heal.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here contemplating the hole that remains in my chest. I wish it would heal.





It doesn't ever fully heal.  You just learn ways to cope with the emptiness.  It does get better over time.  Hugs to you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> It doesn't ever fully heal.  You just learn ways to cope with the emptiness.  It does get better over time.  Hugs to you!



You are so lovely, Beth...Thank you.  The hole in my heart will never heal.

But, I was talking about the hole in the middle of my surgery scar. Darn thing keeps draining around a suture that sticks up.  Thanks for the giggle. And no, it's not infected, just not healing over.


----------



## bethzaring

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are so lovely, Beth...Thank you.  The hole in my heart will never heal.
> 
> But, I was talking about the hole in the middle of my surgery scar. Darn thing keeps draining around a suture that sticks up.  Thanks for the giggle. And no, it's not infected, just not healing over.




Too funny!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bethzaring said:


> Too funny!



I forgot I had two holes, should have been more specific. And my Frankenstein Heart is doing fine.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are so lovely, Beth...Thank you.  The hole in my heart will never heal.
> 
> But,* I was talking about the hole in the middle of my surgery scar. *Darn thing keeps draining around a suture that sticks up.  Thanks for the giggle. And no, it's not infected, just not healing over.



That was, to me, the scariest part of my surgery. I said, " You are sending me home with a hole in my chest?" 

Took a while but, it healed nicely..

As for the other hole. It too will heal over time but, never completely. My first wife passed 28 yeas ago this December. I think of her constantly. This has nothing to do with my sweet Jeannie. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are so lovely, Beth...Thank you.  The hole in my heart will never heal.
> 
> But, I was talking about the hole in the middle of my surgery scar. Darn thing keeps draining around a suture that sticks up. [emoji38] Thanks for the giggle. And no, it's not infected, just not healing over.


That happened to me after my last surgery. The surgeon's NP removed it and it finally healed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> That happened to me after my last surgery. The surgeon's NP removed it and it finally healed.



I was told, once again, it's fine, it will heal. I'm tired of needing a bandage and the weather is getting hot, I'll just be sweating them off.


----------



## GotGarlic

Argh 


PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was told, once again, it's fine, it will heal. I'm tired of needing a bandage and the weather is getting hot, I'll just be sweating them off.


----------



## Chef Munky

*sigh*
Gearing up to do yard work.
The city had workers here to do upgrading on the sewer system.
 I noticed that my neighbors climbing plants have been growing up one side of my house. 
That plant is starting to hit the roof. Like my B/P.
  Now I have to get out there and try to remove that mess.
I think it's Roundup time.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I'm about to look for a new phone on ebay. The one I have is having issues charging. The contract with my cell phone provider isn't up until February. If I get a new phone with them I either pay the almost $300 that I owe on the borked phone, or I have to pay the extra $40 for having an agent place the order for me, so I can just pay for the new phone and leave my plan in place. I would place the order on the website, but it won't let me keep the old contract. This is just incredibly frustrating and I'm kinda scatter brained from the agro.


----------



## Kayelle

I'm just catching up on reading this thread.
*Dave, *we have exactly the same chair cushions.
*{{{{{Beth, PF, Ross, and Souschef too}}}}*
Sadly all our hearts are forever damaged. We belong to the Widowhood Club we never expected or wanted to join. My Ron will soon be gone 15 years in October. I thought my life was over too, but life is soooo worth living now.


----------



## Souschef

Kayelle said:


> I thought my life was over too, but life is soooo worth living now.




I certainly agree. I lost my wife 15 years ago on Monday. I have been blessed to find a second chance to love someone, and life is so worth living.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm hanging in the back yard.  I should be putting up deer fence so I can put the last starts in after tonight.  Should be the last cold night.

Or I should be out weedeating all the tall grass before it gets dry.   Or I should be mowing, or I should be fixing the roof, or...

However, I have decided to sit, hang with the dog, drink a beer and contemplate all the stuff I should be doing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vinylhanger said:


> I'm hanging in the back yard.  I should be putting up deer fence so I can put the last starts in after tonight.  Should be the last cold night.
> 
> Or I should be out weedeating all the tall grass before it gets dry.   Or I should be mowing, or I should be fixing the roof, or...
> 
> *However, I have decided to sit, hang with the dog, drink a beer and contemplate all the stuff I should be doing.*



That's the only way to get your mental To Do list done.


----------



## Chef Munky

Spent yesterday cleaning all the air purifiers.

Getting an early jump on dinner before it gets too hot.
It's supposed to get to 98 today. I have to be in it for a while.
Trouble shoot why 2 security cameras aren't working. Hoping it's just a minor Munky human error thing.

Setting up all the portable swamp coolers. Turn on all the the ceiling fans on high. So I can come in and die. 


Munky.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We have a Army Veteran who lives across the street and about 15 cars with flags just went up the street honking their horns, we have our flag out to and they were waving at me too. I always put our flag out in honor of my dad who was in World War II.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH has ribs on the grill and I just finished making dessert (except for the sauce - double chocolate pudding tart with raspberry sauce) and cleaning up the kitchen. Now I'm enjoying a glass of wine on the porch with Stryder on a day that's getting sunnier by the minute. And while I was taking this picture, Bella took my spot! [emoji38] (bottom right)


----------



## DaveSoMD

Sitting on the shed porch enjoying the sounds of the birds and having a beer. A relaxing finale to the four-day weekend.


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> DH has ribs on the grill and I just finished making dessert (except for the sauce - double chocolate pudding tart with raspberry sauce) and cleaning up the kitchen. Now I'm enjoying a glass of wine on the porch with Stryder on a day that's getting sunnier by the minute. And while I was taking this picture, Bella took my spot! [emoji38] (bottom right)
> View attachment 41170



I adore your porch GG..we have the flag waving on ours too. I've gone nuts with online shopping this weekend, and I've already thought of chilly nights on our porch. I bought this for when it gets chilly...even summer nights sometimes get chilly here. We all know that big round fire pits just won't work for us. Check it out..


----------



## Kayelle

DaveSoMD said:


> Sitting on the shed porch enjoying the sounds of the birds and having a beer. *A relaxing finale to the four-day weekend.*





You still working Dave? I thought all of the last 9 weeks of SIP were seven-day long weekends.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay...been watching Hope For Paws videos on You Tube.  

1. They make my cry.
2. Changed my Amazon Smile Charity to Hope For Paws.
3. Immediately made a purchase (to generate a donation) and found items for dogs that if you buy one they donate the exact same thing to a rescue shelter in the US. The brand is "Max and Neo."
4. I got a brilliant bonus from the owners of the company I work for...I was able to donate to Hope For Paws.

So...don't watch days of their videos if you have some extra...those dogs and kitties will benefit.


----------



## roadfix

I’m practicing cornhole (lawn game) out in the back yard.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been watching the NASA channel since 3:00 PM, excited to see the US launch astronauts into space once again. Meanwhile, our niece in Orlando drove out to Space Coast to see it live! We've seen one live launch, a night launch, back in the 1990s. It's a remarkable event to see AND feel.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've been watching the NASA channel since 3:00 PM, excited to see the US launch astronauts into space once again. Meanwhile, our niece in Orlando drove out to Space Coast to see it live! We've seen one live launch, a night launch, back in the 1990s. It's a remarkable event to see AND feel.




Caught the NASA lift off just in time.
Kalifornia time..


That was an incredible sight to see.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've been watching the NASA channel since 3:00 PM, excited to see the US launch astronauts into space once again. Meanwhile, our niece in Orlando drove out to Space Coast to see it live! We've seen one live launch, a night launch, back in the 1990s. It's a remarkable event to see AND feel.


We watched it, too. I don't geek out on it as much as DH does, but it was interesting.


----------



## dragnlaw

When I first heard it on the news - I was thinking I watch too many Science Fiction movies....   

We will be found guilty of sending out the virus into outer space.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> When I first heard it on the news - I was thinking I watch too many Science Fiction movies....
> 
> We will be found guilty of sending out the virus into outer space.



I'm sure we will, at some point in the future. This time around, it seems unlikely. They are really going all out to make sure that C-19 doesn't get to the space station. The astronauts were in quarantine for about a month, instead of the usual two weeks before a spaceflight. The crew dealing with the ship are all dressed in total isolation gear and making sure that everything loaded onto the spaceship is properly decontaminated.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually, taxy, I think I heard them say that Doug Hurley and Bob Behnken were in quarantine since March.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually, taxy, I think I heard them say that Doug Hurley and Bob Behnken were in quarantine since March.



Wow! I only found articles that were prior to the April 9 launch from Russia. I guess they got extra cautious.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This article says that they went into "semi-quarantine" with their respective families when the virus hit. The TV bit I heard during launch coverage made it sound like they were alone together for two months. Pizza, beer, and unlimited movies anyone? [emoji38]

https://www.wesh.com/article/astronauts-bob-behnken-doug-hurley/32644796


----------



## Kayelle

Souschef and I have been "Zooming" with family this morning. 

 We had 4 windows open with my younger son, DIL and little Cheyenne, my older son in another window, and his wife in another window. It's the first time we've been "together" with all of them for several months. This Mama misses her two boys like crazy and we all had a ball joking and laughing like old times. What a great way to start the week, till we all get together next Sunday morning. I'm hoping the two grown grand kids can join us then.


Who else Zooms?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been Guerilla Grooming my Princess Buttercup. Trying to snip patches as she allows until I get her fur down far enough to try the clippers on her. Tried the clippers first and she about went ape!  Right now she looks like a Patchwork Gurl and is hiding from me. She lowers her guard and I am right there with the scissors.  May take a few days to make her pretty. She lets me brush her...except for her hindquarters.


----------



## roadfix

I’ve never zoomed but I’ll watch my grandkids zoom with their school work tomorrow.  
Their parents are back working again so we’ll have the kids almost daily til they get out for summer vacation.  Rock.


----------



## Farmer Jon

This is definitely a Monday. We were supposed to chop silage all day for cattle feed. We got half of one load. One break down after another.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry for your troubles, *Jon*.


I am so pathetic. I'm missing baseball so much that I logged into my MLB Audio account, pulled up the baseball game from June 1, 2019, and have been listening to it for the last couple of hours. Man, I miss baseball...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry for your troubles, *Jon*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so pathetic. I'm missing baseball so much that I logged into my MLB Audio account, pulled up the baseball game from June 1, 2019, and have been listening to it for the last couple of hours. Man, I miss baseball...





Do I ever know how you feel. I wait all winter for baseball to start in the spring.


----------



## Chef Munky

Been keeping busy as usual. My off button is malfunctioning.


Everyone has been nagging me to sell the house lease a condo.
Nobody wants me to stay here any longer than necessary. 

So lately I've been sorting things out. What I want to keep? What will go?
 How am I going to get everything moved? Downsizing is a drag. House to condo, yeah time to offload a lot of things.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I'm setting up a new laptop, Windows 10. It's PITA. It is currently installing a bunch of updates. I hate this part of getting a new computer.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I'm setting up a new laptop, Windows 10. It's PITA. It is currently installing a bunch of updates. I hate this part of getting a new computer.



I agree about it being a pain.

Jeannie and I purchased new laptops, with Windows 10, in December. I took them to a local tech shop and had them set everything up, transferring what we needed/wanted. I was pleased with that and with how reasonable it was, price wise. 

Ross


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> I'm setting up a new laptop, Windows 10. It's PITA. It is currently installing a bunch of updates. I hate this part of getting a new computer.





Couple months ago I needed a new laptop and decided to switch to a Mac.   Smartest move I’ve made.


----------



## Andy M.

roadfix said:


> Couple months ago I needed a new laptop and decided to switch to a Mac.   Smartest move I’ve made.



Good move roadfix. I've been an Apple fan since the Apple IIC in the '80s (desktop, laptop, tablet and smart phone).


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> Couple months ago I needed a new laptop and decided to switch to a Mac.   Smartest move I’ve made.





Andy M. said:


> Good move roadfix. I've been an Apple fan since the Apple IIC in the '80s (desktop, laptop, tablet and smart phone).



Too expensive for my taste and there were things about the iPhone that I hated. I would probably switch to Linux before switching to Apple. The main reason I don't, is I have a bunch of free software (mostly open source) that I use. Some of it doesn't run on in Linux. I think even more of it doesn't run on any of the Apple / Mac operating systems.

A lot of the setup that I don't enjoy doing is the preferences. I want my dates in yyyy-mm-dd format and my time in 24h format. I don't want anything downloading without asking me right before it's going to do it. I don't want anything installing anything on my computer without asking right before it does it. I'm sure I have other preferences that are peculiar.


----------



## roadfix

It’s that I’ve has issues with every single PC I’ve owned, both laptops and desktops, except Chromebooks.
But since I’ve been using iPhones and iPads for several years now it was natural for me to switch to a Mac laptop although there was a bit of learning curve coming from Windows.


----------



## Katie H

Close to my heart, I'm making baby clothes, blankets, etc. for a baby that is going to arrive at the end of October.

So, you say, "What's the big deal."

The big deal is that Buck's and my son and his wife are finally able to conceive a child....after nearly 20 years.  Buck's son will be 50 in August and the sweet baby is scheduled to arrive in October.

They have tried to have a child all their marriage and I couldn't be happier.

My knitting needles and sewing machine are smokin' and my thoughts are racing about what to make.

My heart us full and, so far, everything is going well.


----------



## JoAnn L.

How wonderful. Congratulations.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is terrific news, *Katie*! Best of luck and good wishes to the soon-to-be parents.


----------



## LPBeier

I am trying to avoid the stares of my dog as I eat my breakfast. She gets the "last bite" of my sausages but started her "sit good girl" pose before I even took the first. She can be hard to resist - but if I give her the bite too early she will just want more!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Large Amazon box on the porch when I got home, not sure what's in it as I went a bit crazy and they have also been sending one item at a time for my orders.  Get it inside and open it...dog and cat toys, books, blankets. 

Before I had the box open all the way, the 22 year old was in there slobbering all over everything. So I am pulling things out of the box around her. Finally get everything opened and distributed, she's still in the box.  I move her and the box so I can get the computer up and running and my dinner unbagged.  Different cat in the box. then another and even the dog took a sit in the box.

That's it!  They are just getting boxes from now on.


----------



## Kayelle

We just attended the kindergarten graduation for our Cheyenne in Reno. Her teacher had such a nice Zoom presentation and it was fun to see all the little ones in their homes. Cheyenne moved there during the lock down and never got to actually be in a classroom with the others, but it worked out fine in the end. Hope she gets to play with all of them in the fall for first grade. Oh how I miss that little girl so far away from Nana K now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I kinda know how you feel about missing Cheyenne, *Kayelle*, but not exactly. While we have NO grandkids, I miss our kids fiercely right now. Had this whole plague thing not have happened, we would have already made one trip to OH with my old bike to give to our daughter, then return home with our son in tow to help us finally get the house market ready. And now we're here, they're in OH, and it looks more and more like nothing house wise will happen until next year.

As a Cleveland sports fan, I've become used to the phrase "wait till next year" in regards to winning a championship. I never expected it to become the mantra of my life...

I sure hope Cheyenne gets to meet all of her new classmates and has fun in her new school come this fall. I guess we'll all see what happens, eh?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Took a short vacation out to Western Nebraska. At Ft Robinson now. Headed up to the black hills in a couple days


----------



## Farmer Jon




----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> Took a short vacation out to Western Nebraska. At Ft Robinson now. Headed up to the black hills in a couple days



I'm only 17 miles away from western NE...shoulda let me know and we could have had a meal or something.


----------



## Farmer Jon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm only 17 miles away from western NE...shoulda let me know and we could have had a meal or something.


We're in Crawford at Ft Robinson for the weekend. How far are you from there? My plans for tomorrow got cancelled. I wanted to go to Toadstool park but the locals said not to because it rained. The road there is really bad when it's wet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> We're in Crawford at Ft Robinson for the weekend. How far are you from there? My plans for tomorrow got cancelled. I wanted to go to Toadstool park but the locals said not to because it rained. The road there is really bad when it's wet.



I'm 35 miles west of Scottsbluff, looks like you would have to back track a bit if you are headed towards South Dakota. From what I can tell you are about 40 miles north of Scottsbluff.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Large Amazon box on the porch when I got home, not sure what's in it as I went a bit crazy and they have also been sending one item at a time for my orders.  Get it inside and open it...dog and cat toys, books, blankets.
> 
> Before I had the box open all the way, the 22 year old was in there slobbering all over everything. So I am pulling things out of the box around her. Finally get everything opened and distributed, she's still in the box.  I move her and the box so I can get the computer up and running and my dinner unbagged.  Different cat in the box. then another and even the dog took a sit in the box.
> 
> That's it!  They are just getting boxes from now on.





That's so funny. My dog Butters has fallen in love with our mail lady.
We set up accounts on Amazon for each one.
They wait at the window on delivery day and give her special howls as she tells them who has a package.
Puppy luv is sweet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> That's so funny. My dog Butters has fallen in love with our mail lady.
> We set up accounts on Amazon for each one.
> They wait at the window on delivery day and give her special howls as she tells them who has a package.
> Puppy luv is sweet.



Turns out, the UPS guy is a friend of Buttercup. They got to meet in person the other day as I was home early. I put her on her lead and let her go, they played for a bit before he left. I swear her eyes were dancing.

They've only talked to each other through a closed window. (The cats pulled the screen down and I haven't got it back up)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been watching my neighbor, who has been busy with his own personal deforestation project for the last three weeks or so.  We have severe weather warnings right now. Anyone with a lick of sense would know to go inside just based on the color of the sky and wind pattern. Nope, not Bob the Builder next door. Still tooling around the back on an excavator/grader machine. I'm waiting for a strike of lightening (which was spotted last about 10 miles away and approaching) to chase his butt into the house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sitting here watching our storm come in. Lots of wind so far. But, it has brought the temp down to something bearable.


----------



## Farmer Jon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm 35 miles west of Scottsbluff, looks like you would have to back track a bit if you are headed towards South Dakota. From what I can tell you are about 40 miles north of Scottsbluff.


Yea we would have to back track quite a bit.  Maybe next time.


----------



## Farmer Jon

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sitting here watching our storm come in. Lots of wind so far. But, it has brought the temp down to something bearable.


Nothing but wind so far up here in Crawford. Tried fishing but way too windy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> Yea we would have to back track quite a bit.  Maybe next time.





Farmer Jon said:


> Nothing but wind so far up here in Crawford. Tried fishing but way too windy.



I'm always here!  Just let me know.

We've had three different downpours since this morning, the wind has finally calmed to something that won't remove paint or shingles. We were getting 70 mph gusts up until about 20 minutes ago. Those are enough to push my car off the road.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## dragnlaw

Sitting here in shock....  pour me another glass of wine. 

*Just got off the phone* with my doctor's nurse.  Have an appointment with him June 10th. *2 days*

I have not seen this guy in more than a year!  To make an appointment usually takes 2-3 months for non-urgent/yearly check-ups.  Urgent is 2/3 weeks, emergency- go to the hospital.

My prescriptions have been automatically renewed via fax.  So I guess he wants to make sure I'm still alive.  

Best part?...   it is *via a phone call!*

maybe I can put him on hold for an hour or two and pretend he is in the waiting room.  Nah...  don't worry, I would never do that, ....  well, maybe? nah, nah..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragnlaw said:


> ...maybe I can put him on hold for an hour or two and pretend he is in the waiting room.  Nah...  don't worry, I would never do that, ....  well, maybe? nah, nah..


 THAT would be fun for you, wouldn't it?  My Mom's last doc was notorious for making his patients wait. The "record" was 2 1/2 hours! It was hard finding a doc who would take Medicare patients back in the late 1990s, though.


----------



## roadfix

I have not seen my primary physician in over 5 years.   We’ve communicated over email numerous times, sees all my blood and test results, and depending on my situation, through email communication, he has referred me to various specialists which I have seen for tests and treatments.   
This works for me.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, Emergency room waits in the big areas are not unheard of at *10 hours +*.  

Luckily I have a country hospital where 1 hour or less is standard.

I had one doc whose standard was 4 hours.  I used to go, do my groceries, go home put them away, go back to still wait.

Specialist's office called me to make an appointment and I couldn't remember why my doctor had even ordered it.  So I passed, figured if I couldn't remember it was either gone, I was passed redemption, or basically couldn't be bothered to wait another 8 months for the actual appointment. 

Don't let people fool you with how great is Canadian Medicare!


----------



## Kayelle

I have a truly great primary care Dr. and I've never waited to see him more than 15 minutes. I saw him just today, and he often spends an extraordinary amount of time with me. If I need to see him I can always get in within a day or two. He's referred me to many specialists over the years and when he asks me what doctor I'd prefer, I always tell him to send me to the Dr. he would send his Mother. Works well for me.


----------



## dragnlaw

I remember it was like that back in the 60's & 70's, gradually got worse. 

Let me know when a house becomes available near your town.  Is he accepting new patients?  Especially if I say I'm your sister?  

Next most important part ...   hope he is not going to retire within the next 10 20 or so years?
(thinking positive here)


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done hanging out the sheets and pllowcases, then I went to the garden and got a bunch of green onions. Got them cleaned and ready to eat with our supper tonight. Yum. They sure are better than store bought.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got home from our little trip through the Black Hills. But the trailer didn't make it. Got some bent spring hangars. I limped it as far as I dared its at a welding shop 45 miles from home. Better than 500 miles away.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I found a source for raw milk. We have been on this for a few weeks now. It taste so good but you gotta dip some of the cream off. Otherwise it RUNS right through you.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm resting after working in the garden for 2 1/2 hours. I'm wondering if I'll even be able to move tomorrow. [emoji38] It's been years since I've weeded and raked. The part I did looks really nice.


----------



## Chef Munky

Not scoring any points.
Just cleaned out the garage. Put the cans out to the curb.
I think tomorrow I'll be on the curb.
My sons put a bunch of junk out in the garage for me to deal with.
I got tired of asking them to get rid of it all. 

For shining me on about it. I took all their stuff and taped signs "FREE" put it all on the curb. Almost everything has been picked up.

Score board: Mom vs Sons
Mom:+2
Sons: -0
They are not going to be happy.
 Ah, the joys of a clean garage.


Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good on you *Honey Badger*!  

LOL  because I live on a farm, everyone seems to think it is a free storage place.  Yes, you are more than welcome to leave things here "temporarily" but after a while it will be used by me for 'whatever project' I have or to the road side - guaranteed to be picked-up within hours.


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Good on you *Honey Badger*!
> 
> LOL  because I live on a farm, everyone seems to think it is a free storage place.  Yes, you are more than welcome to leave things here "temporarily" but after a while it will be used by me for 'whatever project' I have or to the road side - guaranteed to be picked-up within hours.




I know what you mean. It's like when you get your first apmt and your older siblings feel the need to off their tacky furniture on you

Update:
Mom vs Sons
Mom +4  everything is gone. I even sold a few things.
Sons - 0 and broke. 
 Munky.
Making Bank...Too bad soo sad lesson learned.


----------



## dragnlaw

Love the score...  keep it up!


----------



## Chef Munky

Leaving tonight on a mini vacation. Far out of town.
 Should be back Saturday or Sunday.
Better call my sister and let her know before she can and will send out a search party for me.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> Love the score...  keep it up!




I wish you could have seen the look in their eyes.
Priceless! "You did what!!!?"
Best laugh I've had all week. 
Munky.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just got done taking the laundry down, boy was it ever hot out. Bless anyone who has to work out in that sun today. It is 86 out with no breeze


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got this message: *Your COVID test was negative all the tests were negative* &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got this message: *Your COVID test was negative all the tests were negative* ��



Yay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I've been severely stressed over this for two weeks.  Was praying I was not an asymptomatic carrier.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is really good news, *PF*!


----------



## Just Cooking

Peace of mind is precious, PF..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

*That's Great PF*, the relief must be fantastic!


----------



## Andy M.

PF, that's great!


----------



## GotGarlic

Whew, what a relief. Hugs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Everyone.

Back to semi-normal...


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on my weekly produce + basket order. They have garlic scapes this week. I have also put sea asparagus into my order. I'm really looking forward to trying them.


----------



## GotGarlic

I just watched my nephew his new wife get married via Zoom  May they have a long and happy life together [emoji813]

Gotta say, I feel much more comfortable having watched it from home. Most of the people there aren't wearing masks and they're cozying up to each other in the pictures they're taking. It would be very risky for me to be there


----------



## dragnlaw

Finally finished fixing a space for two goslings that somehow couldn't keep themselves in the nest with their 3 other siblings.  

Just hatched late yesterday afternoon.  Spent most of this morning with them tucked up in my shirt supported by my arm while I figured out where to put them.  
I'd really rather Mom and Dad looked after them.  Last thing I wanted was to foster them.  Clean, feed, take out to grass, put back in, keep them warm. 
Believe it or not I will have to turn on the heat lamp this evening.  They need to be at 90 F.  LOL - this day time is good! But not the nights.  sigh....


----------



## Andy M.

While we were visiting out in the yard this afternoon, I saw something fairly close up that I hadn't seen so close up before. 

A hawk swooped down and grabbed a little critter off the grass then flew off with it for lunch. We had no idea it was even up there. When it landed on the ground and grabbed the critter, it wrapped its wings around the prey to help keep it corralled in case it tried to escape.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, there you go, *Andy*!  

See?  the Rabbit perspective from 'Today's Funny' in real life.


----------



## Chef Munky

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got this message: *Your COVID test was negative all the tests were negative* ��




Awesome news Princess 
You go girl!


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Lucy I'm Home*

The trip went well. Glad to be home.
Didn't do much except rest.
Came home and sold my treadmill and weight lifting unit.
They got a good deal. Making some headway at least. 


Munky.


----------



## dragnlaw

Got my last Grape vine in, in the pouring rain.  Gander George found a way over the fence so by the time I got him back and fixed it, the rain was coming down.    As all my tools were already out decided to just keep on working.

Now in the house, toweled off, sitting down and out comes the sun.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Got my last Grape vine in, in the pouring rain.  Gander George found a way over the fence so by the time I got him back and fixed it, the rain was coming down.    As all my tools were already out decided to just keep on working.
> 
> Now in the house, toweled off, sitting down and out comes the sun.



You got actual rain? We got about 10 minutes of spitting and two thunder claps. But, the temperature dropped by about 8°C (~14°F).


----------



## taxlady

I'm hiding in the semi dark with a migraine.


----------



## RCJoe

I have several blocks of cheese in my smoker and I'm cold smoking them with hickory wood pellets.   Started at 1 pm today and will finish out between 9 pm to 11 pm I'm guessing.  Extra Sharp Cheddar, Colby-Jack, a piece of Parmesan and a baby Swiss.

When it's done I'll vacuum seal them and age them in the fridge for a month at least.

I'm using my $2.50 home made knock off of an "A Maze-N Smoker" (cold smoker) for this.  It sits on top of my smokers fire box where I placed a pizza pan on top of that as a shelf for the cold smoker. 

Last year when Dollar Tree had back to school stuff I found a wire mesh letter tray to use for the body.  I used some small bolts for legs, and the fine mesh screen from a splatter screen to line the letter tray.  The maze was built with some scrap sheet metal strips and pop rivets.  I fill this with pellets and ignite the pellets with a propane torch.  It takes care of itself after that.


----------



## dragnlaw

Oww, sorry about your migraine taxy. 

Our big rain yesterday was like that - two claps and a spit. 

But today it was more like 6 claps and 10 minute rain.  Not a soaker for sure but the cooling effect is very pleasant.


----------



## Chef Munky

RCJoe said:


> I have several blocks of cheese in my smoker and I'm cold smoking them with hickory wood pellets.   Started at 1 pm today and will finish out between 9 pm to 11 pm I'm guessing.  Extra Sharp Cheddar, Colby-Jack, a piece of Parmesan and a baby Swiss.
> 
> When it's done I'll vacuum seal them and age them in the fridge for a month at least.
> 
> I'm using my $2.50 home made knock off of an "A Maze-N Smoker" (cold smoker) for this.  It sits on top of my smokers fire box where I placed a pizza pan on top of that as a shelf for the cold smoker.
> 
> Last year when Dollar Tree had back to school stuff I found a wire mesh letter tray to use for the body.  I used some small bolts for legs, and the fine mesh screen from a splatter screen to line the letter tray.  The maze was built with some scrap sheet metal strips and pop rivets.  I fill this with pellets and ignite the pellets with a propane torch.  It takes care of itself after that.




Now that's creativity.


Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I'm hiding in the semi dark with a migraine.




Taxy,
I'm sorry your still having a hard time with migraines.

Mine drive me crazy or scares me half to death. Pick one.
Depends on what I'm doing at the time it happens. It's not funny to have one come on suddenly while driving.Mine are ocular.

https://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/ocular-migraine.htm

What I've found that's helps quite a bit is staying out of brightly lit areas.
Afternoon sunlight.Hard to do living in Kalifornia.
I bought blackout curtains installed them throughout the house.
It hasn't stopped them from occurring,but it has helped to reduce them.

Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

My younger daughter just upgraded her smartphone from an iPhone X to an iPhone 11. Her job compensates her for her using her personal phone for work so she upgrades to keep current.

She gave me her iPhone X to replace my iPhone 6S. Just completed the transfer from old to new. Now I have facial recognition and can unlock my phone by looking at it.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Taxy,
> I'm sorry your still having a hard time with migraines.
> 
> Mine drive me crazy or scares me half to death. Pick one.
> Depends on what I'm doing at the time it happens. It's not funny to have one come on suddenly while driving.Mine are ocular.
> 
> https://www.allaboutvision.com/conditions/ocular-migraine.htm
> 
> What I've found that's helps quite a bit is staying out of brightly lit areas.
> Afternoon sunlight.Hard to do living in Kalifornia.
> I bought blackout curtains installed them throughout the house.
> It hasn't stopped them from occurring,but it has helped to reduce them.
> 
> Munky.


Sorry to hear you get something similar. So, you don't even get the pretty colours? Yeah, getting one while driving is scary.

Mine are visual, with pretty, scintillating scotoma. More often than not, I get a headache, but seldom one of the really horrible ones. I have been lucky. I have been getting these since 1992. I have only twice gotten one while driving. In one case, I could pull over immediately and wait it out. It lasted less than 15 minutes. The other one, I was stuck in a stop and go traffic jam on a downtown Montreal side street. By the time I got to the end of the block, it was over. Other than the weather, occasionally, I have not been able to ascertain any triggers. Yesterday, it was probably weather. The migraine started less than half an hour after I heard the thunder for our first thunder storm of the day. Once the migraine is going, any bright light or loud noises can be painful.


----------



## bbqcoder

Andy M. said:


> Now I have facial recognition and can unlock my phone by looking at it.



FaceID is awesome.  I got a new iPad Pro a couple of months ago and deliberately waited until the new model came with FaceID.  Would not want to go back to TouchID.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have face ID on the Moto phone I got two years ago. I still use my finger to open my phone, though. I'm afraid that my phone won't open if I give it the stink eye one too many times. [emoji38]


----------



## Kayelle

I just got a phone call from my beautiful DIL who married my older son. She sent me a picture of the pretty flowers I sent for her 50th BIG birthday tomorrow. Unlike other flowers I've sent to people with flowers.com, and others, I wanted this to be really nice presentation, and not something she'd have to put together from a box with an enclosed vase. Because I had them sent from a good local florist, I naturally expected to pay more and I did, but I think I was ripped off for $70. What say you?


----------



## Chef Munky

Kayelle said:


> I just got a phone call from my beautiful DIL who married my older son. She sent me a picture of the pretty flowers I sent for her 50th BIG birthday tomorrow. Unlike other flowers I've sent to people with flowers.com, and others, I wanted this to be really nice presentation, and not something she'd have to put together from a box with an enclosed vase. Because I had them sent from a good local florist, I naturally expected to pay more and I did, but I think I was ripped off for $70. What say you?




What says me personally...
If I had you as my MIL I'd cherish the  thoughtfulness of you.
That vase would be placed in my china hutch, to be used only on special occasions. 
Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

While I agree with Munky about your thoughtfulness, I also think you didn't get what you paid for. Btw, flowers.com uses local florists. They must have exacting standards because I've used them many times and afaik the flowers delivered always looked like the designs on the website - no assembly required.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> While I agree with Munky about your thoughtfulness, I also think you didn't get what you paid for. Btw, flowers.com uses local florists. They must have exacting standards because I've used them many times and afaik the flowers delivered always looked like the designs on the website - no assembly required.



I agree, but I have no experience sending flowers with anyone.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> ...Because I had them sent from a good local florist, I naturally expected to pay more and I did, but I think I was ripped off for $70. What say you?


*Kayelle*, I would be on the phone with that floral shop raising Cain with them. I agree with your "ripped off" assessment. While florist shop blooms come with a premium price, those particular flowers aren't exactly upper-price varieties. While the lily is a choice bloom, the Gerbera daisies, mum, and alstroemeria are grocery store pickin's. In fact, Himself told me to pick up some flowers for myself for my birthday!  (He's mostly hiding in the house to wisely avoid germs...) Granted I did have to use my own vase, and I did have to arrange them myself...but they cost me only $4.99.

And it looks like your daughter-in-law are birthday twins...although I got a 19 year head start on her.  I hope she has a happy birthday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

BTW, this is how my flowers look. Call snd complain, Kayelle.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> BTW, this is how my flowers look. Call snd complain, Kayelle.
> 
> View attachment 41528



Do you deliver?  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Do you deliver?
> 
> Ross


Depends.  When we were driving back from AZ one year we took a more northern route. Went straight through Independence, MO, after doing a drive-by tour of the Truman house. Found a regional ice cream stand that made up something called "Concrete". It was like a heavy-duty Dairy Queen Blizzard, only sturdier since it was made with real, really good ice cream. And loaded to the gills with the add-ins. We might be able to make a swap for a couple of Concretes in exchange for the floral arrangement.

Or not.


----------



## RCJoe

It was 65 degrees F last evening so I put my cold smoker tray into my smoker
and smoked some cheese.  (it's been on sale for $1.49 an 8 oz package).  

My smoker is an old yard sale find,  a Brinkmann,  that's highly modified. It looks like R2D2 from Star Wars.  It sits in a hot water tank tray that I use to catch anything that would drip.   







The smoker tray lit and running






Cheese nearly smoked to my liking






Vacuum sealing the finished cheese






This will sit in the fridge for a month to reach it's peak flavor.  I'm not that much of an Affineur but this serves my needs quite well.


----------



## Chef Munky

Last week I gave away 2 of those smokers and my fire pit.
My neighbor couldn't wait to get them home.
The patio only has one smoker left and 1 lonely travel grill.
 It's looking strangely lonely out there.
This one went just the other day.
https://www.amazon.com/Nordic-Ware-...+smoker&qid=1593452862&sr=8-5&tag=googhydr-20


Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

RCJoe said:


> It was 65 degrees F last evening so I put my cold smoker tray into my smoker
> and smoked some cheese.  (it's been on sale for $1.49 an 8 oz package)...



Joe, what kind of cheese did you smoke?


----------



## RCJoe

I smoked some extra sharp Cheddar, Swiss, Colby-Jack, and a piece of Parmesan 
on the first go.  I'm now smoking another Swiss, and a Pepper-Jack.  

One of the Kroger stores here has a manager who is into exotic cheeses and often people don't know what they are.  They get marked down to about half price.  That's when I try to get new stuff to experiment with.  

This Swiss and Pepper-Jack are from ALDI's.   Once smoked they will age in the fridge for a month before I sample them.  

And that stove top smoker CM,  I've only seen a few examples of those. I guess good ventilation would be key to using one. : p   Are you thinking of 
acquiring other smoker to upgrade ? 

My neighbor's cat had all but claimed my deck until I started cold smoking stuff awhile back.  She must not like the smell.....and her raccoon buddies must concur as I don't hear them thrashing around out there late at night anymore.  (I live right on the Ohio River so there's a robust community of varmints close by)


----------



## RCJoe

Sunday evening when I got home I started my computer to look the various message boards I participate on.  I was asked to moderate on one of them
which deals with living full time in Vans (or trucks of some kind) converted to
RV's.  I've moderated on message boards since the late 90's and for the past day or so have been learning the myBB software platform.  I've set up a few of my own message boards in the past to learn to administrate them.   So I'll be putting in a few hours a week with the Van Nomads.  They do a lot of creative minimalist cooking.  

Here is a site I created for anyone interested in setting up a Van, Trailer, or car
conversion for this kind of traveling life. (it's all free information) 

index


----------



## roadfix

RCJoe said:


> Sunday evening when I got home I started my computer to look the various message boards I participate on.  I was asked to moderate on one of them
> 
> which deals with living full time in Vans (or trucks of some kind) converted to
> 
> RV's.  I've moderated on message boards since the late 90's and for the past day or so have been learning the myBB software platform.  I've set up a few of my own message boards in the past to learn to administrate them.   So I'll be putting in a few hours a week with the Van Nomads.  They do a lot of creative minimalist cooking.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a site I created for anyone interested in setting up a Van, Trailer, or car
> 
> conversion for this kind of traveling life. (it's all free information)
> 
> 
> 
> index





I subscribe to a few van dwelling You Tubers.   I love some of their life styles and what they’ve done to their vans.   I wouldn’t do it full time but wouldn’t mind getting a new Chevy Express cargo van and turning it in a simple part time camper with a decent sized power station, no solar.


----------



## Kathleen

Beautiful flower arrangements, but agree with most everyone's assessment on those delivered to Kayelle's DIL.  The cobalt vase looks really pretty though.  I have a ruby glass vase exactly like CG's, but have no talent in arranging flowers.  I just stuff them in a glass with water and fluff them a bit like I know what I am doing hoping for the best.

The smoked cheeses look amazing. 

I had a passel of bolting cilantro, so I clipped it to harvest the green seeds and made some pickled green coriander seeds out of them.  Supposedly they go in marinades, sauces, and dressings.  I can't wait to give them a try.  I actually nibble them right off the plant at times.


----------



## RCJoe

Yes Roadfix,  there are many ways to go on the road full or part time.  A lot of these converted Vans are set up so that thru the week they can be work Vans...and on the week end they can swap out the interiors to become a Camper/RV.  Some people have a garage that they can stow their stuff in and others rent a simple locker size storage chamber at some Storage Unit Place to keep their stuff if they don't have a place at home or apartment.  

When I worked in Central Ohio I had a Storage Chamber that was 5x8 ft and I could stow my Camping/RV interior to have an empty Van to use in my work thru the week.  Back then I think it cost me something like $10 a month.  Took me all of 20 minutes to install or remove the interior and stow it in my storage space.   The girl I was dating then worked at a health food store and she liked the outdoors and we had great times together.  We went on the road for a 12 days once taking a couple of personal days with a paid holiday falling on a Friday.  We traveled all around Ohio seeing things we were interested in and living out of the Van, staying in campgrounds with bath houses & laundry facilities.  But today it "has been" even easier.....until this corona virus set in.


----------



## RCJoe

> pickled green coriander seeds



I wouldn't mind to know more about the uses of it or some of the recipes.  Pickled seeds 
are a new item to me.

Glad you like the smoked cheese photos.  There is a fellow who cold smokes cheese in this region and he sells it at Farmers Tail Gate Markets.  He charges quite a price for it and still sells out every time.  Everyone explains how good it is.  I would imagine that if he had a Food Truck and made cheese plates to sell,  that he could make even more money in his industry.


----------



## Kathleen

I've never used them or heard of them before recently.  I was in the garden and found myself picking a green seed or two to eat while weeding, etc.  I loved them.  So I googled them and found this article.  I'll be experimenting.  I am thinking of a dressing where I crush a few and keep some whole...or in a curry instead of the regular coriander.  It's got a flavor that is slightly citrusy and crosses between the taste of cilantro and dried coriander.  I think it will do well with salsa too or a marinade for chicken or fish.


----------



## taxlady

At one time, I had to buy a cheap vehicle in a hurry. I found a used van. It was an old mail truck, of the type called a step van. It had been done up inside like people do up small boats. It had two padded benches that folded out into a double bed. It had a sink and a small fridge (that ran on A.C., D.C., or propane, depending on the setting), room for a dining table, as well as a small propane stove. I loved driving that thing, with its extra height (which gave a great view of traffic), truck mirrors, and great big steering wheel.


----------



## Katie H

Just came in from an hour in our pool.  What a pleasure!

Mostly I've been spending time in the pool just before bedtime and it soooo relaxes me.

Didn't get a chance to do it last night because we had some really severe weather.


----------



## RCJoe

taxlady,  you made a find.  People hunt for those today....or even just a bare step van.  Next to those a long wheel base extended Van with the high top. These are at a premium.  

One of the fastest growing sectors in the Nomadic Van community are women in their later 50's and up.  Next to that young graduates who travel and live cheap to find job opportunities and an area they would like to settle in.  While doing this they can more quickly retire their student loans. 

CBS Sunday Morning TV with Jane Pauley once showcased a husband & wife who traveled in their RV and worked as Chef's.  I believe they worked resorts
that had on and off seasons traveling between those to work the on season.
They seemed to be quite happy with the life.


----------



## taxlady

RCJoe said:


> taxlady,  you made a find.  People hunt for those today....or even just a bare step van.  Next to those a long wheel base extended Van with the high top. These are at a premium.
> 
> One of the fastest growing sectors in the Nomadic Van community are women in their later 50's and up.  Next to that young graduates who travel and live cheap to find job opportunities and an area they would like to settle in.  While doing this they can more quickly retire their student loans.
> 
> CBS Sunday Morning TV with Jane Pauley once showcased a husband & wife who traveled in their RV and worked as Chef's.  I believe they worked resorts
> that had on and off seasons traveling between those to work the on season.
> They seemed to be quite happy with the life.



Oh yeah, that was a find. It cost me $800 in 1980. It was a 1966 or 67 GMC something or other, maybe a 10, I can't remember. It also had one of the things I was looking for - standard transmission. Standard transmission was pretty hard to find in the late 1970s and into the 1980s, especially in an American made car. One other fun thing about that truck - truck drivers treated me, on the road, like I was driving a truck.


----------



## RCJoe

Wow taxlady,  that was possibly the deal of your lifetime.  

By that time automatic transmissions had improved so much that it was possible for them to reach well over 300K miles before they would  have to be replaced.  So the whole auto/truck industry was beginning to turn to them.

The Minister of my Church (where I often cook) is a retired Auto Transmission Engineer from GMC,  and we've talked about this at some length and the reasoning for it.   The standard has to have clutches replaced and much of that depends on the driver(s) habits. That is hard to forecast where the auto transmission allows a better prediction for maintenance.  Also anyone who can drive could usually be taught to drive something like a Step Van.  

Another thing was that manufacturers began to offer only bare bones trucks with standard transmissions.  To get something nice and well equipped....it only came with an automatic transmission. 

Over the long run the cost of a clutch replacement in a standard would pay for the extra cost in fuel the automatic transmission would use.  Things like "lock up torque converters" made the car or truck operate like a standard in high gear once at cruising speed.  Overdrive options have added increased mileage.  

If you were driving it today taxlady, you'd be the Queen of the highway.

See if this brings back some memories

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...EE27A45BCEC1BA564916EE2&view=detail&FORM=VIRE


----------



## taxlady

RCJoe said:


> Wow taxlady,  that was possibly the deal of your lifetime.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> If you were driving it today taxlady, you'd be the Queen of the highway.
> 
> See if this brings back some memories
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?...EE27A45BCEC1BA564916EE2&view=detail&FORM=VIRE



Mine was shorter. I had forgotten that access to the engine was inside. That was convenient. I could check oil and top it up, without having to deal with weather. Also, in that era, I didn't really like having strangers check my oil. Too often, the men pumping gas at service stations would try to pull something on the woman, who they presumed wouldn't know how anything about the mechanical aspects of the vehicle. 

My back doors were gone. The sink and kitchen counter were across the back. There was also some added storage on the outside, on either side of the back window.


----------



## roadfix

If I were single I could see myself dwelling in a van or in a tiny house, a vast contrast from my current 2- bedroom, 3100 sq/ft home which I’ve lived in with my wife for the last 30 years.   I’m a minimalist, and my wife, the opposite end of the scale.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kathleen said:


> I had a passel of bolting cilantro, so I clipped it to harvest the green seeds and made some pickled green coriander seeds out of them.  Supposedly they go in marinades, sauces, and dressings.  I can't wait to give them a try.  I actually nibble them right off the plant at times.





RCJoe said:


> I wouldn't mind to know more about the uses of it or some of the recipes.  Pickled seeds
> are a new item to me.


I had pickled mustard seeds for the first time at a Chef's Table event a few years ago, where a local chef gives a cooking demonstration, you get a full meal with wine, and a copy of all the recipes.

They were part of the appetizer plate with other pickled items - ramps and fiddlehead ferns - as well as deviled eggs. They were delicious on top of the eggs. I made a jar months ago. I use them as a garnish on rich meats and sometimes in salads and on sandwiches.

I just found this recipe for them, from Chef David Chang of Momofuku, along with several other recipes that make up a meal. Sounds amazing. Scroll way down for the pickled mustard seeds: https://primandprimal.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/momofuku-barbecue/


----------



## RCJoe

Wow GG,  thanks for taking the time to mention that for me.  And just in time to 
get ready for when the garden plants go to seed. I've stocked up on vinegar
as it's been on sale recently (canning season ya know) 

Last time I was in New England visiting family my cousin served fiddle head ferns with some sea food items.  She said it was something the "Bake Masters" offered on the shore dinners when she was a kid.  She got her "Hospitality" from Johnston & Wales and was always on the look out for anything different to work into her party menus.  I'm sure she would get a charge out of these pickled seeds.


----------



## Kayelle

Kathleen said:


> Beautiful flower arrangements, but agree with most everyone's assessment on those delivered to Kayelle's DIL.  The cobalt vase looks really pretty though.  I have a ruby glass vase exactly like CG's, but have no talent in arranging flowers.  I just stuff them in a glass with water and fluff them a bit like I know what I am doing hoping for the best.
> 
> The smoked cheeses look amazing.
> 
> I had a passel of bolting cilantro, so I clipped it to harvest the green seeds and made some pickled green coriander seeds out of them.  Supposedly they go in marinades, sauces, and dressings.  I can't wait to give them a try.  I actually nibble them right off the plant at times.




Hi Kathleen! I smile every time I see your name lately as I'm tickled you're back like the old days. 

About the flowers for my DIL, I have talked with her and she's crazy about the beautiful cobalt vase so I hope that's where the $ went, and she'll be happy with having it when the flowers are gone. 

She's really easy for me to love because she is quite obvious about her love for my son. A MIL, can't wish for more than that for sure.


I really like the idea of the coriander seeds and can't wait to learn more.


----------



## Souschef

*Day camp at the beach*

Today was the last day before the beaches here on the beautiful Central  Coast of California were closed for the holiday. Kayelle and I drove out to a  spot on the beach only known to locals. There we set up our day camp.
I had picked up a big sub, chips  and a small carrot cake at the market,  so Kayelle packaged everything in our Playmate including paper plates, a  trash bag and utensils.

 We always have two nice folding chairs in the back of her car. Today we  added a wooden TV tray and an 8 foot beach umbrella. The site had a  K-rail at the end of the lot, and the loops at the end were just the  right opening to hold the umbrella. We were there for quite some time,  and it really made our day.
Our spirits are renewed. To quote Capt. Ramius of the Red October, (my favorite movie-I even know the Russian dialog) "The sea will grant each person new hope".

 Attached is the view we had with Kayelle in our day camp.


----------



## RCJoe

Road fix,  If you could get your wife out there in one of these rolling homes for a few weekends she may come to realize how much the things "she owns" have come to "own her".  Quite often people come to this realization shortly after retirement after a lifetime of acquiring "things".  

The key to this is not just getting rid of everything, but to get rid of only those things that don't add significantly to your life and bring you joy for having them around.  Some people are taking photos of the things they are about to sell and posting them in a photo hosting site and saving them to a jump drive.  Then they can always go back and visit them if they feel the need.  Have your own little online museum of things you've owned.  

Then learn to own items which can be used for several purposes. The market is cluttered with so many single purpose items today.  These tend to show up in the Holiday gift giving season.  Who really benefits from them ?  So many of these same items show up in the first yard sales of the spring still new in unopened boxes.  Again, who benefits........

Jeff Bezos ?

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-01/bezos-s-wealth-soars-to-171-6-billion-to-top-pre-divorce-record


----------



## Kathleen

GotGarlic said:


> I had pickled mustard seeds for the first time at a Chef's Table event a few years ago, where a local chef gives a cooking demonstration, you get a full meal with wine, and a copy of all the recipes.
> 
> They were part of the appetizer plate with other pickled items - ramps and fiddlehead ferns - as well as deviled eggs. They were delicious on top of the eggs. I made a jar months ago. I use them as a garnish on rich meats and sometimes in salads and on sandwiches.
> 
> I just found this recipe for them, from Chef David Chang of Momofuku, along with several other recipes that make up a meal. Sounds amazing. Scroll way down for the pickled mustard seeds: https://primandprimal.wordpress.com/2013/05/06/momofuku-barbecue/




I wonder what she would do with my pickled green coriander seeds....




Kayelle said:


> Hi Kathleen! I smile every time I see your name lately as I'm tickled you're back like the old days.
> 
> About the flowers for my DIL, I have talked with her and she's crazy about the beautiful cobalt vase so I hope that's where the $ went, and she'll be happy with having it when the flowers are gone.
> 
> She's really easy for me to love because she is quite obvious about her love for my son. A MIL, can't wish for more than that for sure.
> 
> 
> I really like the idea of the coriander seeds and can't wait to learn more.




It is good to be back.  I've missed everyone.    The blue is lovely in a vase.  And I will share what I do with the pickled seeds when they are ready.  






RCJoe said:


> Wow GG,  thanks for taking the time to mention that for me.  And just in time to
> get ready for when the garden plants go to seed. I've stocked up on vinegar
> as it's been on sale recently (canning season ya know)
> 
> Last time I was in New England visiting family my cousin served fiddle head ferns with some sea food items.  She said it was something the "Bake Masters" offered on the shore dinners when she was a kid.  She got her "Hospitality" from Johnston & Wales and was always on the look out for anything different to work into her party menus.  I'm sure she would get a charge out of these pickled seeds.




I think they will go well with seafood!  As for a gal who loves her things, some of us are not ready for downsizing so "Don't touch our stuff!"  




Souschef said:


> Today was the last day before the beaches here on the beautiful Central  Coast of California were closed for the holiday. Kayelle and I drove out to a  spot on the beach only known to locals. There we set up our day camp.
> I had picked up a big sub, chips  and a small carrot cake at the market,  so Kayelle packaged everything in our Playmate including paper plates, a  trash bag and utensils.
> 
> We always have two nice folding chairs in the back of her car. Today we  added a wooden TV tray and an 8 foot beach umbrella. The site had a  K-rail at the end of the lot, and the loops at the end were just the  right opening to hold the umbrella. We were there for quite some time,  and it really made our day.
> Our spirits are renewed. To quote Capt. Ramius of the Red October, (my favorite movie-I even know the Russian dialog) "The sea will grant each person new hope".
> 
> Attached is the view we had with Kayelle in our day camp.




That sounds like a perfect way to enjoy a perfect day!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Today we are celebrating two birthdays.  Scamp, the Schnauzer, turned 15 yesterday and Peanut, our lab/boxer mix turns 14 tomorrow.  Doggie celebration dinner is turkey burgers and rice. Dessert will be Frosty Paws doggie "ice cream". Next doggie birthdays are Thanksgiving and Christmas Eve, 15 and 19 respectively.


----------



## dragnlaw

I hate to be maudlin... but I have a serious couple of leaky eyes looking at Scamp and Peanut... 

Happy birthday guys!  hope you have many biscuits under all the birthday wraps!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How fun, Dave!  Glad the doggos had a good birthday!

Caffeine Latte de Cappuccino (my Latte kitty) will be 22 years old tomorrow.


----------



## DaveSoMD

They say thank you! They all had a good evening and doggie dinner was a success!  All four are quite spoiled. LoL


Please wish Miss de Cappuccino a very Happy birthday from the two and four legged members of the household!   





dragnlaw said:


> I hate to be maudlin... but I have a serious couple of leaky eyes looking at Scamp and Peanut...
> 
> Happy birthday guys!  hope you have many biscuits under all the birthday wraps!










PrincessFiona60 said:


> How fun, Dave!  Glad the doggos had a good birthday!
> 
> Caffeine Latte de Cappuccino (my Latte kitty) will be 22 years old tomorrow.


----------



## roadfix

Watching all the illegal fireworks from our balcony.   It’s like a war zone out there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh my gosh, *roadfix*, I swear we heard more fireworks going off tonight than we do when all of the towns around us have official firework displays! The a$$hat next door to us was shooting them off in his back yard. I've been sitting in the sun room reading...and making sure none of them headed into our woods. It was bad enough that a couple looked like they were heading my way! I'll probably have to walk the lot tomorrow to pick up debris because he's too thoughtless to think of it. I might return the "favor" and just pitch them into his yard.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, *roadfix*, I swear we heard more fireworks going off tonight than we do when all of the towns around us have official firework displays! The a$$hat next door to us was shooting them off in his back yard. I've been sitting in the sun room reading...and making sure none of them headed into our woods. It was bad enough that a couple looked like they were heading my way! I'll probably have to walk the lot tomorrow to pick up debris because he's too thoughtless to think of it. I might return the "favor" and just pitch them into his yard.



Pitching the debris into his yard seems very appropriate. I hope you do it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It's tempting, but I probably won't. After all, he didn't set out woods on fire!


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm sure there are many homes around here happy that the fireworks were all cancelled.  Dogs coming out from under the beds! 

We have two holidays, exactly one week apart. June 24th, St John the Baptist is a huge holiday in Quebec, other than essential services, everything MUST (by law) be closed.  July 1st the following week is the National holiday. 

Because of high winds and dry conditions, at least in my area, all fireworks were banned.  I never heard a peep - am impressed that people obeyed!


----------



## roadfix

roadfix said:


> Watching all the illegal fireworks from our balcony.   It’s like a war zone out there.





By war zone this is what we heard til we’ll past midnight.   No exaggeration.
Fireworks have been illegal in the city for many years here.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIvdcdogC6k&feature=share


----------



## taxlady

When I grew up in the 'burbs of L.A., back in the 1950s and 60s, fireworks were illegal because of the fire hazard. The only fireworks we saw were on the 4th of July in parks, supervised by the fire department.


----------



## roadfix

AntHill5 said:


> Yay!  That's what happens when you try to... demonize fireworks!  It's good to see people are still patriotic!





Fireworks are illegal here, like many other surrounding communities, because we live in a fire zone.


----------



## dragnlaw

AntHill5 said:


> Yay!   It's good to see people are still patriotic!



and isn't it great that they endanger themselves and others, now that's what I call really patriotic.


----------



## Chef Munky

dragnlaw said:


> and isn't it great that they endanger themselves and others, now that's what I call really patriotic.




Couldn't have aid it better myself.
We had the same illegal show as Roady. I call it "Patriotic Terrorism"
 Thank the demons for terrorizing my dogs half to death. 
Rattling the windows with the big boomers. It was a real blast. 

Munky


----------



## roadfix

Well, one patriotic thing I’m doing today is finally getting around to filing my tax returns.  I loaded Turbo Tax on my computer about 6 months ago and now I’m finally working on it..


----------



## bethzaring

roadfix said:


> By war zone this is what we heard til we’ll past midnight.   No exaggeration.
> Fireworks have been illegal in the city for many years here.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIvdcdogC6k&feature=share



Thanks for the video, I got my firework fix!  Out town has decent fireworks launched 2 blocks from my house, in an empty field across from the fire department.  We either watch them from our front yard or my sister's flat rooftop.  This year they were launched from an "undisclosed" location to prevent residents from congregating.  State law requires groups of people to be no more than 5.  We couldn't see them this year from our location.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been sitting in my rocker on the front porch, reading another book online (I have NO idea when our stingy town selectmen will loosen the funds for the library to re-open... ). Not getting a lot of reading done, however, with the Oriole and hummingbird feeders hanging on a shepherd's hook across from the porch steps. Feeders have been awfully busy!


----------



## Kayelle

> Originally Posted by *roadfix*    By war zone this is what we heard til we’ll past midnight.   No exaggeration.
> Fireworks have been illegal in the city for many years here.




 That footage of LA is just *insane* for so many reasons!  Normal people  take fire season very seriously here in California.
With so many people out of work, they have money to burn? It really gripes me to think of those nit wits in line for free food others deserve. Not to mention the ER's are far too busy with Covid cases to have to fix their stupid self inflicted burns and amputations. Anyone who thinks this is a good idea is a numb skull.


----------



## roadfix

Kayelle said:


> With so many people out of work, they have money to burn?
> .[/U]





Many are making more money now, collecting unemployment.   Yes, they are burning money...


----------



## roadfix

AntHill5 said:


> I am at a hotel!  My... well rounded husband is staying with me!  I hate it!  He's very annoying!  My neighbors are currently throwing a... conspicuous rave next door!  It's very annoying!  There are eight ladies in the room!  I'm trying to sleep!  I will go tell them to shut up!  I'm very honest! Yay!





Pictures or it didn’t happen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What I'm doing: goofing off online.

What I should be doing: It's a beautiful day, low 70s, light mosquito-chasing breeze, no humidity. I should be weeding out the last of the large mulched area right in front of our living room. It runs from the driveway, all along the front walk to the porch steps - so about 18 feet or so. I got about six feet done a couple weeks ago. Today will probably be the last nice gardening opportunity for the rest of July. But my left hip has started hurting a little again, the right knee is clicking funny again, and my left shoulder makes me complain enough that my Facebook news feed keeps showing me an ad for a rotator cuff seminar for P/T. 

I know..."waa, waa, waa". I can gripe with the best of them.


----------



## taxlady

I'm hiding in a room with the blinds down. I got another migraine and I'm glad there are a bunch of things to eat in the fridge, that don't need any cooking.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to hear that, taxy. You aren't having a good week right now, are you? I hope things go better for you soon.

******************************

"I'm going to go pull a few weeds" she said. "Probably be back inside in a half hour" she said. Spoken at 6:00 PM.

Photos taken at 8:54 PM, 8:55 PM, 8:56 PM. [emoji38]

I won't be able to move tomorrow. Maybe I should do a little alcohol rubdown tonight. [emoji1634] Looks like I'll be cracking open the seal on my bottle of Campari...


----------



## dragnlaw

CG - that's lovely!  and love your bench seat!  Wrought Iron? 

Wanna come do some more here?  We'll be hitting a high of 94 this week with the humidex also reaching above the 40 mark.  woof...  

taxy - hang in there!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, dragn. The bench is actually cast aluminum. Pretty easy to move. And thanks for the "offer" of heading your way. I finished the garden yesterday because it was the last day we see pleasant weather. We're getting our own batch of heat and humidity for, I dunno, the rest of July? Except to grocery shop or visit doctors, I'm hiding in the A/C!


----------



## JoAnn L.

If you love bacon like I do, I was just reading this recipes about making a bacon burger. After you fry the bacon , take some of the bacon grease and spread it on the bun. Then take some of the bacon grease out of the pan (just leave about 2 tsp. in the pan) and fry your burger in it. Then toast each bun half, cut side down, in the hot skillet for 2 to 3 minutes or until lightly golden and crisp.


----------



## Chef Munky

JoAnn L. said:


> If you love bacon like I do, I was just reading this recipes about making a bacon burger. After you fry the bacon , take some of the bacon grease and spread it on the bun. Then take some of the bacon grease out of the pan (just leave about 2 tsp. in the pan) and fry your burger in it. Then toast each bun half, cut side down, in the hot skillet for 2 to 3 minutes or until lightly golden and crisp.




That sounds sooo good right now.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just took down my (Mom Cave) area in the garage.
Dismantled my loom. Boxed it up. Took out my art desk. Boxed up yarn that I want to keep. 

 Frustrated at a lot of things right now. Mostly the Shop Vac not suctioning up anything. 
 It's You Tube time to fix that problem. I can't even get the lid open. What did my son do to it!? 

 Not really having a good day.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> If you love bacon like I do, I was just reading this recipes about making a bacon burger. After you fry the bacon , take some of the bacon grease and spread it on the bun. Then take some of the bacon grease out of the pan (just leave about 2 tsp. in the pan) and fry your burger in it. Then toast each bun half, cut side down, in the hot skillet for 2 to 3 minutes or until lightly golden and crisp.


Oh myyyyy


----------



## Andy M.

When you said bacon burger I pictured something completely different:

_*Bacon. America loves it (as long as it's not playing in a crappy rock band with its brother). Slater's 50/50 in San Diego knows that all too well, so, in honor of our nation's birth, they created the 'Merica Burger, which isn't just topped with bacon... it's MADE of bacon, including two bacon patties topped with bacon, in addition to bacon cheese, bacon bits, and plenty of bacon grease. *_

Courtesy of thrillist.com

https://www.thrillist.com/lifestyle...der-bucking-stereotypes-in-and-out-of-the-gym


----------



## EddieBrock

Just browsing this forum.


----------



## Just Cooking

EddieBrock said:


> Just browsing this forum.



Hope you enjoy it..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Hello *EddieBrock*, Welcome to DC!


----------



## Josie1945

Hi Eddie
Welcome to Discuss Cooking

Josie


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just saw a Monarch butterfly on my Zinnia flowers. I have not seen any butterfly for so long. What a treat.


----------



## Kathleen

After brunch, I took a very short four hour nap and woke just in time for dinner!  I'll complain tomorrow that "I could not sleep last night."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Blistering in the heat, I have no energy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Listening to baseball!  Live, fresh, never-played-before baseball!  Well, it's only a "Summer Camp" game. The 60-game season doesn't start until next week Friday. But it's BASEBALL!


----------



## DaveSoMD

I have had Sundays like that. [emoji6] 





Kathleen said:


> After brunch, I took a very short four hour nap and woke just in time for dinner!  I'll complain tomorrow that "I could not sleep last night."  [emoji38]


----------



## Chef Munky

Waiting for the disposal company to come.
Have a feeling my cans will be tagged with a warning. Again. 
It's been a busy productive few weeks here. 

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for my groceries to arrive. It's supposed to arrive between 12:00 and 15:00. They called about a substitution at 10:30, so I think it will be earlier rather than later, in that delivery window.

Everything is ready for decontaminating the stuff and for checking off the stuff on the receipt.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Blistering in the heat, I have no energy.



Same here.  I swear the summers are hotter than I remember in years past.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sorry to hear that, taxy. You aren't having a good week right now, are you? I hope things go better for you soon.
> 
> ******************************
> 
> "I'm going to go pull a few weeds" she said. "Probably be back inside in a half hour" she said. Spoken at 6:00 PM.
> 
> Photos taken at 8:54 PM, 8:55 PM, 8:56 PM. [emoji38]
> 
> I won't be able to move tomorrow. Maybe I should do a little alcohol rubdown tonight. [emoji1634] Looks like I'll be cracking open the seal on my bottle of Campari...View attachment 41703View attachment 41704View attachment 41705




Beautiful pics, CG!


----------



## Cheryl J

Being careful, as usual.  Pretty much think that is the new norm for quite a while.

On a much lighter note and more FUN,  I'm babysitting my grandson Tyler's 3-month old kitten here at my home, while they are in Oregon visiting Tyler's grandpa. This little kitten cracks me up, he is sooooo sweet and lovey, but every now and then he gets all whacked out crazy like kittens do.


----------



## dragnlaw

Been awake since 4 am.  Up since 5:45.  Trying to revamp my 'to do list' of which 90% was from yesterdays' list...  and knowing that tomorrow's list will be 90% of today's list.  

Ain't Life Grand!


----------



## Kayelle

I'll tell you about what we did yesterday.
 Souschef wanted to work on the railroad switch engine yesterday and he  needed to stay nearby while giving the battery a 4 hr. charge. 



We  drove the 15 mi. from home, and unloaded all the picnic stuff at a  nearby beautiful little park. We thought we had everything we needed for  the day but we couldn't find our readers and we're both into a couple  of good books. SC drove the 30 mi round trip to get our readers back  home, but he couldn't find them there either. 



Cripe, they were in a green bag on the lawn under his chair. Duhhhh!


 Anyway all's well that ends well because we enjoyed the lovely weather  (80F) under the shade of gorgeous Weeping Willow trees complete with  dancing yellow butterflies. Sigh. We never saw more than 10 people all  afternoon, all of them masked.
 We complemented each other on how we know how to make our own fun.


Naturally, we stopped at the drive thru of the Greek place to pick up our Gyros for our dinner on the way home.


That's my pretty red Mazda in the background.


----------



## Just Cooking

A lovely day, with a slight senior moment to make it more interesting..  

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Just Cooking said:


> A lovely day, with a* slight senior moment to make it more interesting..*
> 
> Ross




How right you are Ross...


----------



## GotGarlic

That sounds fabulous. If the heat would break here, I'd love to do something like that. We used to take a picnic lunch and drive up to Colonial Williamsburg, take the Colonial Parkway to Jamestown, have picnic by the river along the way, and take the ferry back to our side of the river. Then it's a pretty drive through Smithfield and the country, back home. I'll have to plan on that. Maybe in September [emoji16]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

101 F here in Lingle, it was 106 in town. I'm inside with the A/C going.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Back in the chicken business. After getting almost wiped out by a fox one of my 2 remaining hens hatched out 5 babies today! The other he's is on a nest with a pile of eggs. I hope she has a bunch of babies.  Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's so tiny


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw, so cute!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Walked some soybean fields with Jasper last night. Wife snuck this pic when we weren't looking.


----------



## Kayelle

Farmer Jon said:


> Walked some soybean fields with Jasper last night. Wife snuck this pic when we weren't looking.  View attachment 42001




Oh that's such a pretty picture of you and your boy Jon. Cute chick there too.


----------



## Kayelle

*After yet another thrilling day, I'm relaxing tonight..*


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> *After yet another thrilling day, I'm relaxing tonight..*


----------



## dragnlaw

Move over *Kay* while I grab a glass and pull up a chair.


----------



## dragnlaw

Actually, this morning I'm just sitting here sorta wiped out. Yesterday had one of what I call my "flash" fevers.  I develop a fever, sleep all day, sleep all night and by morning it's gone. 'Course I feel like a 14 wheeler ran over me but ...  it's gone!


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Actually, this morning I'm just sitting here sorta wiped out. Yesterday had one of what I call my "flash" fevers.  I develop a fever, sleep all day, sleep all night and by morning it's gone. 'Course I feel like a 14 wheeler ran over me but ...  it's gone!




That's really odd dragn. Have you asked your Dr. about it? How long have you been doing this? Hmmmm have you asked one of those online places?


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Actually, this morning I'm just sitting here sorta wiped out. Yesterday had one of what I call my "flash" fevers.  I develop a fever, sleep all day, sleep all night and by morning it's gone. 'Course I feel like a 14 wheeler ran over me but ...  it's gone!





Kayelle said:


> That's really odd dragn. Have you asked your Dr. about it? How long have you been doing this? Hmmmm have you asked one of those online places?


It does sound odd. How often does this happen? Fevers are usually due to an infection or inflammatory condition.


----------



## dragnlaw

I know fevers are due to a reason of some sort. They just never stayed around long enough to question.  They used to happen about once every 5 years or even more - so it's not like it's every month.  I put it down to my version of the flu as it always seem to happen during those seasons.  Other than that I never used to get sick - I rarely even got a cold (until I stopped smoking- true!). 

A couple of months ago I had a touch of gasteritis with fever but it was gone within 3 days, never a high fever.  Late yesterday a slight fever was there but seriously this morning - nothing, feel great, feel great, even the truck has unloaded and left.

I have done a small research on the pathophysiology of fever but without testing ...  what can I tell yuh!

I will ask the Doc.  We have a follow-up appointment next month, via the phone. I'm guessing my yearly blood tests came back on the good side LOL otherwise the follow-up appointment would be a lot sooner.


----------



## roadfix

Stripping old roofing off my house.   It’s been way overdue for a new roof.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Made this for the front porch


----------



## GotGarlic

Very pretty, K'girl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm _SO_ bored, I made this too! 








I LOVE it!


----------



## Andy M.

Looks like your boredom produces some nice stuff.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally got my internet back, been off since last Wednesday.  Reading e-mail and catching up here.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Princess* I had been checking to see when your last post was - You were missed! Welcome back!


----------



## dragnlaw

kKgirl...  please tell me you bought that bow already tied like that...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> *Princess* I had been checking to see when your last post was - You were missed! Welcome back!



Thanks, Internet went down while I was reading e-mail. Finally got a new modem today.


----------



## Kathleen

Am glad you are back, PF!

So many talented people on here.  I can appreciate things but am not artistic.  

I've been de-cluttering.  I have so much accrued clutter.  When Dad sold the house after Momma passed, I brought many things to my already filled-up house.  I think I have more idea of what I want as I sort through things and what-have-you.  My biggest problem is that I am so sentimental.  Yes, I want Momma's mixing bowl.  Yes, I need great-grandma's chicken platter, etc.  

Slowly plodding forward.  The guest room now looks like it could house a guest.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mom handed me Dad's immunization records from when he was in the Air Force, she asked me if I wanted them...um...no, none of them are worth anything to him or I...unless you are interested in him getting Yellow Fever vaccines...and I had those in my records, too.  So, she threw them away.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> kKgirl...  *please tell me you bought that bow already tied like that*...



No *dragn*, I made it with wired burlap ribbon from the Dollar Tree, 
love that place!
I saw a video on YouTube and thought I'd give it a go ... easy-peasy 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2w_EhwXMEg

You can make any size you like of course.

I've been making my own decorative bows of late,
only because I can get such cute ribbon at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## taxlady

I'm working on an online grocery order. I finished my "basket" order. That's from a place called Lufa Farms that has rooftop gardens and gets a lot of produce and stuff from local places.


----------



## Lisa B

Farmer Jon said:


> It's so tiny
> View attachment 41968


[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Lisa B

I just came in from the garden. I'm coming off a week of overtime, an 11-hour work day and it was my weekend rotation at the hospital, so I get tomorrow off and plan to go wild tonight! With a Kdrama and a glass of lemonade.  I may stay up until 11:30 so I can watch /2/ episodes. Watch out!


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> No *dragn*, I made it with wired burlap ribbon from the Dollar Tree,
> love that place!
> I saw a video on YouTube and thought I'd give it a go ... easy-peasy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2w_EhwXMEg
> 
> You can make any size you like of course.
> 
> I've been making my own decorative bows of late,
> only because I can get such cute ribbon at the Dollar Tree.



Cool.. Sent the link to my daughter..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> No *dragn*, I made it with wired burlap ribbon from the Dollar Tree,
> love that place!
> I saw a video on YouTube and thought I'd give it a go ... easy-peasy
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2w_EhwXMEg
> 
> You can make any size you like of course.
> 
> I've been making my own decorative bows of late,
> only because I can get such cute ribbon at the Dollar Tree.



Great and now will check out the other video's they mention at the end...  I'm such a sucker to fall down rabbit holes!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Adventures at the "water park" today...*

First, we never left the house. However, we did do some slipping and sliding and splashing in the kitchen. I was calmly sitting at the little work table in the middle of the work area, listening to the new noise that either the dishwasher or the refrigerator had suddenly developed. Didn't pay real close attention...until I got up to go to the pantry. What The Heck! Why is there a puddle on the floor? I then realized that the noise I was hearing was louder and more distinct - water spraying from the water hook-up to the fridge.  I'm yelling out for Himself, all the while pulling on the fridge to get it away from the wall. I reach for the shut-off valve at the wall, but there is no water up there. Run my hand along the water line until I discover water spraying from near where it connects to the back of the fridge. Still yelling so loud I would not be surprised if a neighbor heard, even though everyone is buttoned up because of the heat, and not seeing Himself. He was busy upstairs getting a little "quiet time"...and yet playing NPR on his phone loudly.  When he did get downstairs, he shut the valve off. WHY I did not think of that instead of panicking...well, I "do" panic well. 

By the time I sopped up some water with old towels, gave up on those and finished with the sponge mop, and hung the area rugs that had wet edges, I didn't want to do anything but sit on the porch and watch the hummingbirds feed. I hope Himself gets the parts to fix things and we're back to having a water line to the fridge soon. Until then, old-school freezer tray ice cubes and Brita filtered water are in order...


----------



## dragnlaw

I love water parks....  except in the kitchen.  Ain't life Grand!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Hey all! 
Its been crazy here. Two sick dogs, I banged my knee up pretty bad tripping over a dog ramp, then last week out of the blue budget cuts and RIF at work.

I'm safe but it's been hard all around and It is even more difficult when everyone is working remotely.

Hoping to find time to get back online more.  Happy National Lasagna Day!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> I love water parks....  except in the kitchen.  Ain't life Grand!


Actually, except anywhere in the house. I've had that in the basement three times. Do not recommend.


----------



## Just Cooking

dragnlaw said:


> I love water parks....  except in the kitchen.  Ain't life Grand!


 

This.. 

Ross


----------



## Bakersdozen73

Today I am just relaxing, did any chores that needed done and after the hectic day yesterday, I need it. Hubby was at work yesterday, called and said he was on the way to hospital...dizzy and off balance, breathing problems...scared me and got my sister to take me there because he had my car. 
 They did several tests and its his ears...and his diabetes was pretty high...so I grumped at him because I know he's been eating candy bars at work! He's back to work today...such a stubborn mule!! [emoji57]


----------



## Just Cooking

Glad he is ok.. Sometimes we forget to be careful.

Ross


----------



## LPBeier

I'm boiling pasta for Ms. Moffet's pasta salad and making some Greek Salad for TB. We have been living off of cold plates for lunch the last week or so as it is so hot out - not complaining!


----------



## Josie1945

DaveSoMD said:


> Hey all!
> Its been crazy here. Two sick dogs, I banged my knee up pretty bad tripping over a dog ramp, then last week out of the blue budget cuts and RIF at work.
> 
> I'm safe but it's been hard all around and It is even more difficult when everyone is working remotely.
> 
> Hoping to find time to get back online more.  Happy National Lasagna Day!



Dave, I am sorry things are not going well
for you. Hope every thing levels out.

Josie


----------



## taxlady

DaveSoMD said:


> Hey all!
> Its been crazy here. Two sick dogs, I banged my knee up pretty bad tripping over a dog ramp, then last week out of the blue budget cuts and RIF at work.
> 
> I'm safe but it's been hard all around and It is even more difficult when everyone is working remotely.
> 
> Hoping to find time to get back online more.  Happy National Lasagna Day!



Oh dear. God bedring (Danish for good bettering) to you and the dogs.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> Oh dear. God bedring (Danish for good bettering) to you and the dogs.



I missed the original post, Dave..

My wishes are as taxlady says, above..

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DaveSoMD said:


> Hey all!
> Its been crazy here. Two sick dogs, I banged my knee up pretty bad tripping over a dog ramp, then last week out of the blue budget cuts and RIF at work.
> 
> I'm safe but it's been hard all around and It is even more difficult when everyone is working remotely.
> 
> Hoping to find time to get back online more.  Happy National Lasagna Day!



*Dave*, I was just thinking of you... I sent you a PM and didn't hear from you ... 
I sure you guys are okay out there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

DaveSoMD said:


> Hey all!
> Its been crazy here. Two sick dogs, I banged my knee up pretty bad tripping over a dog ramp, then last week out of the blue budget cuts and RIF at work...


Wow, you sure can't catch a break in any part of your life! Hope the dogs and your knee are feeling better. Darned shame about the job. I hope you can find a job quickly, but it's probably a real challenge in These Times. Take care of yourself, OK?


----------



## taxlady

What does "RIF" mean?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Reduction In Force", *taxy*. I guess the government doesn't like using the simple version: Laid Off.


----------



## dragnlaw

Like *taxy* - I was trying to figure out RIF - up here it stands for Retirement Income Fund.  LOL

Reduction in Force makes more sense - guess it actually means pretty much the same thing!


----------



## DaveSoMD

Thank you all for the thoughts, well wishes, and kind words.  


So...

Doggies are doing better. Both are 14 and one has cancer so we are making the most of the time we have with them and the other two. They both now require extra time and attention but because I am working from home it is not been too bad. 



About the Reduction in Force (Sorry for the earlier acronym, they sometimes just slip out. ) I wasn't impacted, I'm still working thankfully.   



Knee is better but not yet 100%.  



Kaneohegirlinaz - I just saw your PM and wrote you back. 



Today... well it has been raining here since last night so I'm working on indoor chores.  And yes I am taking time to rest and ice my knee.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Weekend away with the wife. Left kids home with grandma. Parking lot camping last night. Today we got an actual campground. I made chicken and baked potatoes on the grill and had had a picnic.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Defrosting my beer fridge.  Finding lost treasures.

The Chimay and LA Fin Du Monde are from 2013, the Dead Guy Ale is probably a good 10 years old or older and glows in the dark.

Hard to believe the Celebration Ale is 11 years old now.  I remember buying it like it was yesterday.

Can't wait to get to the bottom shelf.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Here's the fridge.  1950's GM Fridgidaire.  Still rockin' 60 years later.

Yep, it was time.  Poor beer thought it was a goner.

Caveat: I'm a veteran, but not a VFW veteran.  Bumper sticker is from a fund raiser they did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vinylhanger said:


> Here's the fridge.  1950's GM Fridgidaire.  Still rockin' 60 years later.
> 
> Yep, it was time.  Poor beer thought it was a goner.
> 
> Caveat: I'm a veteran, but not a VFW veteran.  Bumper sticker is from a fund raiser they did.View attachment 42231View attachment 42232View attachment 42233



1950's would be closer to 70 years old...


----------



## DaveSoMD

Vinylhanger said:


> Defrosting my beer fridge.  Finding lost treasures.
> 
> The Chimay and LA Fin Du Monde are from 2013, the Dead Guy Ale is probably a good 10 years old or older and glows in the dark.
> 
> Hard to believe the Celebration Ale is 11 years old now.  I remember buying it like it was yesterday.
> 
> Can't wait to get to the bottom shelf.
> 
> View attachment 42226View attachment 42227View attachment 42228View attachment 42229View attachment 42230




My kind of lost treasures!!!!!


----------



## Vinylhanger

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 1950's would be closer to 70 years old...[emoji38]


Math never was my strong suit.  Uh... and I had been sampling the merchandise.   :grin:


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm surprised some of that beer is still drinkable. 

My sons have often commented that beer can go "skanky" if too old.  Especially if it had been frozen -  not to mention losing its fizz.


----------



## dragnlaw

Listening to the rain...  beautiful.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Vinylhanger said:


> Math never was my strong suit.  Uh... and I had been sampling the merchandise.   :grin:



I only noticed because I am a '60's girl and will be 60 soon.


----------



## Vinylhanger

dragnlaw said:


> I'm surprised some of that beer is still drinkable.
> 
> 
> 
> My sons have often commented that beer can go "skanky" if too old.  Especially if it had been frozen -  not to mention losing its fizz.


Some of it is.  I am a collector more than a drinker.  Some of the darker ales and stouts will stay good for a long time.

The hoppy brews are only good for 6 months or so.  I just keep the ones I really liked.

Kind of like baseball cards.  :grin:

I have a few Vintage Ales from 2001.  They just keep getting better with time.  The ones I took pictures from also will stand up to a long wait.  They don't go bad, they just get different.  Many times they get smoother and more mellow.

The Fuller's Vintage Ales actually get stronger and less smooth, like a bad whiskey, but better, which is very interesting to say the least.


----------



## Chef Munky

Enjoying a cup of coffee in peace.
 I've been so busy lately trying to get things done. The stress of it all is catching up with me. 
When my sister says I sound stressed on the phone.  Son says I'm cranky. 
 I think it's time for me to take today off as CG, says "Leisure Day"
Why ruin the first good nights sleep that I've had in weeks by working today?


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Working on my basket of produce plus other stuff order from Lufa Farms.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I am laying on the bed with the dogs and the A/C going.  It was 118 degrees where we were working today.  I'm beat.


----------



## laughlaugh

It's been four months since I took up cooking in a serious capacity. I've saved plenty of money, and am now quite good at quinoa-based recipes. They're remarkably easy to prepare. I'm happy that I can out for grocery runs now, though reading about the higher possibility of transmission indoors makes me worry for my elderly neighbors who do all their shopping themselves.

Taking up cooking has also helped me read better in that I don't worry about cutting down on takeout anymore. I used to think about cutting down all the time, and my lack of effort to that end only worsened this. If it matters, I'm reading a couple of books right now.

1. Lars Svendsen's A Philosophy of Boredom -- extremely interesting and draws from literature, philosophy, and sociology. Yet it urges the reader to judge these insights by drawing from our own experience of boredom. Which is a very noble way of saying that we need to think about what we mean we say "we're bored." Much like Bertrand Russell, Svendsen also urges to examine idleness and boredom closely, for it does constitute a great deal of our lives.

2. Gregory Mankiw's Principles of Macroeconomics -- Among other things, it focuses on the interplay between personal, micro-level choices and macro-level ramifications. It also deals with rationality and decision-making and asks us to wonder what makes certain decisions economic considerations, and what makes these considerations rational or irrational? Interesting so far.


----------



## Chef Munky

Took apart one of the portable swamp coolers.
It was leaking out the bottom. Hopefully I fixed the problem.
 Thoroughly scrubbed all the parts with vinegar and water. 

Hard water had developed on the pump.
Now I'm too chicken to fill the bucket and turn it on. 

I truly hate mopping floors.


----------



## Chef Munky

Fixed! 

It's actually putting out more cold air.
I think besides the pump with mineral build up, at the very top where the water drips down has tiny little pin holes. 3 of the 4 were clogged.
Another use for a paper clip.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats, handygirl Munky!


I'm trying to keep my eyes open for just a little longer. I've gotten my days and nights majorly off kilter, so I'm trying to reset my body clock. Yesterday I stayed up as long as I could. Made it to 12:45 this (Thursday) afternoon. Crawled into bed just before 1 today. Got up at 4:30. *yawn* I'll shower after the news. Just hoping I stay upright the entire time I shower! [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J

Hi all...!  Still hanging in there, doing ok.   Laptop died and my tech savvy daughter was out of state for several weeks, she's my go to.   Anyhow, got a little tablet in the meantime.  If anyone emailed me and I didnt answer, so sorry...still getting this set up. Yikes...!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Hi all...!  Still hanging in there, doing ok.   Laptop died and my tech savvy daughter was out of state for several weeks, she's my go to.   Anyhow, got a little tablet in the meantime.  If anyone emailed me and I didnt answer, so sorry...still getting this set up. Yikes...!



Oh no! I'm glad you have a tablet to connect with in the meantime. If it's a first for you, it will take a bit of getting used to. (((Hugs))) BTW, nice to see you here.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Oh no! I'm glad you have a tablet to connect with in the meantime. If it's a first for you, it will take a bit of getting used to. (((Hugs))) BTW, nice to see you here.


Hugs, thank you taxi.... yeah, its getting used to.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hi, Cheryl! I'm sure you and that new tablet will be friends in no time. If this old dog can use one (although I'm using my newer, faster phone more than the old tablet), you won't have any problem. Then you can come around more regular like you used to. Miss ya.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks love......miss you, too.


----------



## GotGarlic

Hi, Cheryl. I'm glad to see you back [emoji2] What kind of tablet did you get? I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 and I love it. Let me know if you have any questions. I might be able to help.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Cheryl. I'm glad to see you back [emoji2] What kind of tablet did you get? I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 8 and I love it. Let me know if you have any questions. I might be able to help.



Hi there, GG!  It's a Samsung Galaxy as well.....TAB A, I think...just needed something to get me by.  As I'm playing with it, I like it a lot better than I do that bulky 8 year old laptop.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Hi there, GG!  It's a Samsung Galaxy as well.....TAB A, I think...just needed something to get me by.  As I'm playing with it, I like it a lot better than I do that bulky 8 year old laptop.  [emoji2]


Sounds like mine! Seriously, let me know if you have any questions. I'll be glad to help if I can. Take care.? [emoji179]


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Sounds like mine! Seriously, let me know if you have any questions. I'll be glad to help if I can. Take care.? [emoji179]


Thanks so much!


----------



## Kayelle

Oh I'm *SO* glad to see you Cheryl! I've missed you like crazy.


----------



## Cheryl J

Big hugs to you and Souschef as well!


----------



## Chef Munky

Good to see ya back Cheryl you've been missed. 


How are you coping with this heatwave?
Luckily here in Monterey we didn't have the rolling unannounced blackouts that others in this state unfortunately had last night.
The highest it got here was 110. Today will be 107.
Glad I fixed my cooler when I did.


Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

Had to get up at 6:00AM this morning to meet my younger daughter. She's buying a condo and wanted me present for the inspection. Couldn't say no, I'd get kicked out of the great dads club.

So we spent 2½ hours with the inspector checking EVERYTHING in that place. It seems like a nice place. 

Got home a little after noon, ate breakfast and took nap. RedSox/Yankees on TV right now. Looking for a little excitement.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy, you should have slept clear through that game tonight.

We'll be looking at a 6 AM wake up (or earlier) next week if everything goes as planned. Himself is lined up for his first cataract surgery on Wednesday.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Andy, you should have slept clear through that game tonight.
> 
> We'll be looking at a 6 AM wake up (or earlier) next week if everything goes as planned. Himself is lined up for his first cataract surgery on Wednesday.



I hope the surgery goes great. 

I did survive with a couple of quick naps. Bed will feel good tonight.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Andy, you should have slept clear through that game tonight.
> 
> We'll be looking at a 6 AM wake up (or earlier) next week if everything goes as planned.* Himself is lined up for his first cataract surgery on Wednesday*.



Its easy/peasy.. Had mine (both eyes) done first of the year..  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I remember, Ross. It seems like everyone I've talked to has had great results. I hope Himself's experience is just as good.

Now if we can only make it to the hospital on time. He has to check in at 6:30 AM. AM! Debating on whether to go to bed very early tonight or just stay up until it's time to leave. [emoji38]


----------



## taxlady

CG, sending positive vibes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I remember, Ross. It seems like everyone I've talked to has had great results. I hope Himself's experience is just as good.
> 
> Now if we can only make it to the hospital on time. He has to check in at 6:30 AM. AM! Debating on whether to go to bed very early tonight or just stay up until it's time to leave. [emoji38]


Lol, knowing you guys, my bet is that you stay up all night [emoji16] Best wishes to Himself. And you, too, friend [emoji847]


----------



## Cheryl J

Will be thinking  of you both,  CG.   

Ugh....no surgery, just a pain in the ass complaint. I got a jury summons in the mail today, for 4 weeks from now.  Masks mandatory.  Like that's going to happen....I can barely get in and out of a store in 15 minutes without getting claustrophobic and slightly panicky with a mask.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh no, Cheryl. I hope you can get out of it. I wouldn't want to sit around a bunch of people in these times. 





GotGarlic said:


> Lol, knowing you guys, my bet is that you stay up all night [emoji16] Best wishes to Himself. And you, too, friend [emoji847]


Up - for now. On four hours sleep. Of all the nights that a baseball game had extra innings, too. [emoji38] I'm sure Himself and I will be taking nice naps this afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Quick update: Himself said that he could see better already in the little time he had between the doctor being done with surgery and turning him into a pirate. He's actually looking forward to having the other eye done in two weeks. And thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## Andy M.

Good news, CG.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read that the surgery went well.


----------



## GotGarlic

CG, I'm happy to hear that! [emoji16]


----------



## Chef Munky

Wishing CAL-FIRE all the best today. Thanking them for all of their hard work. 
They are on over time around here. Lightning strikes have set off multiple fires around here. People are being evacuated all around us. 
Today it's going to get up to 106 degrees. 
  Woke up this morning looked out the window. All I could see was orange sky ash dropping like it's snowing.

Munky.


----------



## GotGarlic

Yikes, Munky. I hope they can get it under control quickly. Take care.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So happy fire season is here...not!


----------



## Just Cooking

Jeannie's daughter just had to vacate her home in the Las Palmas residential area in the hills above Salinas, CA. She just told us that, on her way out, the fire was burning on the next hill across from her home.

She went home from work to gather important papers, etc. Not a good situation.

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie's daughter just had to vacate her home in the Las Palmas residential area in the hills above Salinas, CA. She just told us that, on her way out, the fire was burning on the next hill across from her home.
> 
> She went home from work to gather important papers, etc. Not a good situation.
> 
> Ross




Your daughter and I are neighbors...
It's sooo eerily orange here,HOT!!!!
The air quality is so bad, just taking the pups outside for a few minutes was making it hard to breathe. Gave me a headache. 

I hope she's evacuating to a safe place.
My sister just sent me pics of Sacramento. It's just as bad up there.
Living in Idiot town here people are actually setting off fireworks
Seriously?!!!

Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Your daughter and I are neighbors...
> It's sooo eerily orange here,HOT!!!!
> The air quality is so bad, just taking the pups outside for a few minutes was making it hard to breathe. Gave me a headache.
> 
> I hope she's evacuating to a safe place.
> My sister just sent me pics of Sacramento. It's just as bad up there.
> Living in Idiot town here people are actually setting off fireworks
> Seriously?!!!
> 
> Munky.



Yes, she lives close to your area..

She has gone to stay with a friend in CV Village.. I think it may be too close to fires but, she is comfortable there. Hopefully, she won't be too long away from her home..

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Ross & Jeannie,


 Here's a link. https://www.ksbw.com/
 Hope it gives you both some peace of mind.
You will at least know where the evacuees are going.

 Munk.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Ross & Jeannie,
> 
> 
> Here's a link. https://www.ksbw.com/
> Hope it gives you both some peace of mind.
> You will at least know where the evacuees are going.
> 
> Munk.



Thank you..  

She is safe and as content as possible, considering the circumstances. 

She isn't overly concerned about the home as, she feels that can be replaced.

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Thank you..
> 
> She is safe and as content as possible, considering the circumstances.
> 
> She isn't overly concerned about the home as, she feels that can be replaced.
> 
> Ross




Glad to see that she's safe. Homes can be replaced. We can't be.
I'm keeping a close eye on the River fire. With all the emergency crews traffic in that area is a nightmare. My son had a hard time getting to Salinas last night. He said the freeways were filled with smoke he could barely see. The air quality is at a dangerous lvl still.
I've been cleaning the air purifier filters daily. Those have been helping to keep the smell of smoke out of the house. They are filled with ash drifting in the house.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Munky, I'm sending positive vibes in your direction. Here's hoping you and yours stay safe.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> Glad to see that she's safe. Homes can be replaced. We can't be.
> I'm keeping a close eye on the River fire. With all the emergency crews traffic in that area is a nightmare. My son had a hard time getting to Salinas last night. He said the freeways were filled with smoke he could barely see. The air quality is at a dangerous lvl still.
> I've been cleaning the air purifier filters daily. Those have been helping to keep the smell of smoke out of the house. They are filled with ash drifting in the house.
> 
> 
> Munky.



The good news is that there are no reported property/homes destroyed in her area. Of course, she is not allowed to go in that direction, as of yet.

She is staying in CV and east of where she is, is a mess too. Its a waiting game which I don't wish on anyone.  

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Update on Jeannie's daughter..

The area she has been staying in has been warned that evacuation orders may well be issued soon. Carmel Valley Village.

Karen and the friend she have been staying with have both left the home.
Karen has relocated to her aunts home in Monterey and her friend to her brothers home in a safe area too.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Just Cooking said:


> Update on Jeannie's daughter..
> 
> The area she has been staying in has been warned that evacuation orders may well be issued soon. Carmel Valley Village.
> 
> Karen and the friend she have been staying with have both left the home.
> Karen has relocated to her aunts home in Monterey and her friend to her brothers home in a safe area too.
> 
> Ross


I'm glad she's able to keep safe. I have a friend in Healdsburg who may have been evacuated by now. I hope the firefighters are able to get the fires under control soon.


----------



## Chef Munky

Just checked the evacuation zones. Were not too far from one of the zones.
More dry lightning is expected today and tomorrow.
The AQI  is 245.
With all this smoke hanging in the air, ash is all over. Everyone has been complaining of headaches.

 Have an appointment tomorrow. It's a petty trip.Have to pick up my new glasses isn't worth the trip out exposing myself.
Leaving the house and my dogs here alone. Dealing with all the roundabouts.
 If I cancel would I still be charged for a no show? It's not an emergency. Why go?


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Just checked the evacuation zones. Were not too far from one of the zones.
> More dry lightning is expected today and tomorrow.
> The AQI  is 245.
> With all this smoke hanging in the air, ash is all over. Everyone has been complaining of headaches.
> 
> Have an appointment tomorrow. It's a petty trip.Have to pick up my new glasses isn't worth the trip out exposing myself.
> Leaving the house and my dogs here alone. Dealing with all the roundabouts.
> If I cancel would I still be charged for a no show? It's not an emergency. Why go?



Is it just to pick up new glasses? I mean, no measuring your eyes, just pick up already made glasses? If that is the case, just call and tell them you will pick them up after the air gets better.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Is it just to pick up new glasses? I mean, no measuring your eyes, just pick up already made glasses? If that is the case, just call and tell them you will pick them up after the air gets better.


Taxy is right. That's what I would do. Although I didn't have to make an appointment to pick up my new glasses a couple months ago. I just went in, waited for the technician to finish with someone else and tried on the glasses. She adjusted them a little and that was that.


----------



## dragnlaw

Ditto with *GG* and *taxy* - 

guarding your animals from a potentially dangerous position takes priority over an appointment to pick up your glasses.  (plus your other valuables)

Just be sure to call them to advise.


----------



## Just Cooking

Just Cooking said:


> Update on Jeannie's daughter..
> 
> The area she has been staying in has been warned that evacuation orders may well be issued soon. Carmel Valley Village.
> 
> Karen and the friend she have been staying with have both left the home.
> Karen has relocated to her aunts home in Monterey and her friend to her brothers home in a safe area too.
> 
> Ross



Last night, Karen told us that a fireman friend was able to drive through her neighborhood. He reported that her home and surrounding homes are safe and her particular area is now safe from the fires. No word on when she will be allowed into the area though. 
Good news for Karen and neighbors.

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Last night, Karen told us that a fireman friend was able to drive through her neighborhood. He reported that her home and surrounding homes are safe and her particular area is now safe from the fires. No word on when she will be allowed into the area though.
> Good news for Karen and neighbors.
> 
> Ross




That's awesome news Ross!
Finally some good news!
We watched helicopters fly over all day with water buckets.
Back and forth. Those guys are truly working hard.


While my router is allowing me to stay (Have a new one ready to be installed)
I found a dog/house sitter. I couldn't cancel my appointment.
If I had it would be another few weeks before they could reschedule.
When I get back I'll try and get the new router set up.Never set one up before.
If nobody sees me for a while. Have a good laugh... You'll know why...She messed up!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Last night, Karen told us that a fireman friend was able to drive through her neighborhood. He reported that her home and surrounding homes are safe and her particular area is now safe from the fires. No word on when she will be allowed into the area though.
> Good news for Karen and neighbors.
> 
> Ross


So glad to hear this for all of your sakes. I'm sure it gives you and Jeannie a lot of peace of mind.


----------



## Just Cooking

Thank you both..  

I have just received a news bulletin that the CV Village residential restrictions have been lifted. Karen's friend can return to her home and, hopefully, Karen will get to her own home in a day or so..

Munky. Get that router going. It isn't too hard. 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

Final update..

Karen's area (Las Palmas) has been cleared.

She will be going home tonight, after work..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Wow...  good news for you smoke breathers!  I'm happy for you. To quote Dorothy - "There's no place like home"  

Me, I'm trying to count up the good news versus the bad for my last 24 hour roller coaster ride. 

Last night, 7pm,  my phone screamed about a tornado coming and if I see bad weather approach take cover.  Well, I was too busy soothing my scalded hand when I spilt my coffee on because the phone startled me have to death. 

8pm, Henrietta chicken did not come home to roost. Thought I'd seen a fox earlier. 

11pm, Chatton cat did not come in for the night, with thunder and lightning plus sudden squalls swirling around. 

7am, Chatton nor Henrietta have still not turned up. 

7:45 both Henrietta and Chatton appear. 

8:45 Dr appointment was good (was worried as it was originally supposed to have been a phone call, but was changed to 'come in please') 

9:45 Walked right into Xray, no waiting, took longer to undress and dress and was outta there! 

10:10 While passing by where my horse now lives suddenly decided to go see him, miss him so much, cried all the way home. I don't go to see him often as I'm usually upset for a couple of days and he certainly doesn't miss me!

1 pm - received a text from my son that this is Sadie dogs' last day as cancer is getting the better of her (she's 13). Sobbing again. I babysat her so often she was part of my family too.

3 pm - he sent me a picture of Sadie with the two kids.  More Sobbing. 

4pm - received call from Dr office that cortizone injection can be done at same XRay office was at this morning.  Good news, will be much faster than hospital. 

Don't know if the good outweighs the bad but I'm totally exhausted. Sure would like that glass of wine waiting for me in the fridge BUT I'm back on the wagon  and will have to find a recipe to use it in.  sigh..

Had too many icons - removed all the 'sad's


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs))) Dragn. I hope you get more good news.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Geez *dragn*, you've had a hell of a lousy day. I hope everything is much better when you get up on Tuesday. Or Wednesday. Or whenever. I'd probably hide under the covers for a day or two. Hope your hand is all better, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just Cooking said:


> Final update..
> 
> Karen's area (Las Palmas) has been cleared.
> 
> She will be going home tonight, after work..
> 
> Ross


I bet she'll be happy to sleep in her own bed tonight. I hope the smell of the fires didn't permeate her bedding too much, though...


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet *she'll be happy to sleep in her own bed *tonight. I hope the smell of the fires didn't permeate her bedding too much, though...



plus 1 !!


----------



## dragnlaw

Thank you *Taxy* and *CG* ...  so far so good!

Following is sort of relevant when I've had a bad day...


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> I bet she'll be happy to sleep in her own bed tonight. *I hope the smell of the fires didn't permeate her bedding too much, though.*..



Jeannie received a message which Karen sent last night.

The only smoke smell was in her garage, none in the house..  

Ross


----------



## Chef Munky

Just Cooking said:


> Jeannie received a message which Karen sent last night.
> 
> The only smoke smell was in her garage, none in the house..
> 
> Ross




So glad to see Karen is home. 

The garage is petty, what do we park in them that aren't stinky?
Open it up let it air out on it's own.
Were all ok here. Doesn't look like were going to be evacuated.
The AQI has lowered considerably 108. Not good for some. It's better than it was last week. I can breathe and not feel sick. It was tiring.

I'm able to open up the house and let that cool air in.


----------



## Chef Munky

Dragon,
The wagon can wait. Nobody here is judging you.
I wouldn't let them anyways.

It would be completely understandable.  

I hope everyone is feeling better today. 



Munky.


----------



## Just Cooking

Chef Munky said:


> So glad to see Karen is home.
> 
> The garage is petty, what do we park in them that aren't stinky?
> Open it up let it air out on it's own.
> Were all ok here. Doesn't look like were going to be evacuated.
> The AQI has lowered considerably 108. Not good for some. It's better than it was last week. I can breathe and not feel sick. It was tiring.
> 
> I'm able to open up the house and let that cool air in.



Thank you..  

Happy to see that things seems to be settling down in the area..

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

We started chopping silage for cattle feed Friday. Took the wrekend off and hung out at the river.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ive been busy and not able to keep up on here. I didnt know there were any fires out there. Nothing on the national news about it at all. Just the same old stuff everyday. Covid, Trump, BLM and a short mention about a hurricane. 

Sounds like everyone is ok. Praying for you guys.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally cool enough this morning so I can get some yard work done. Bought a little red wagon to help, I've been having a hard time with heat and the wheelbarrow I got a couple years ago. Since my surgery I have not been able to handle the w-barrow, lawnmower and the longer hoses .


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally cool enough this morning so I can get some yard work done. Bought a little red wagon to help, I've been having a hard time with heat and the wheelbarrow I got a couple years ago. Since my surgery I have not been able to handle the w-barrow, lawnmower and the longer hoses .



Good idea, getting the little red wagon. Bummer about the problems with w-barrow, lawnmower, and hoses. Is that likely to get better with time?


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a grocery order to arrive. I might start prepping supper while I wait.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Finally cool enough this morning so I can get some yard work done. Bought a little red wagon to help, I've been having a hard time with heat and the wheelbarrow I got a couple years ago. Since my surgery I have not been able to handle the w-barrow, lawnmower and the longer hoses .


DH bought me this for Christmas a few years ago. It's been a great help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Good idea, getting the little red wagon. Bummer about the problems with w-barrow, lawnmower, and hoses. Is that likely to get better with time?



I think I am always going to have a weight limit for what I can pick up, especially after re-cracking my chest a couple months ago. (not sure I mentioned here, I hit a curb and re-cracked my healing sternum when I was stopped by my seat belt) As it is, I can work for 15-20 minutes and then need to rest for 30-60 min to recuperate. I may be able to extend the work time if I keep it up.

Got the weeds pulled and the trees pruned so far today. It's getting warm out, so the heavy work is stopped...I should be able to haul the yard waste to the alley with my red wagon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> DH bought me this for Christmas a few years ago. It's been a great help.
> View attachment 42765



I have one of those, but so far this summer I have not been able to use it.  Hopefully next summer. Lots of things were put on hold this year.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have one of those, but so far this summer I have not been able to use it.  Hopefully next summer. Lots of things were put on hold this year.


Yes, I know the feeling [emoji2] I'm sorry to hear that you re-cracked your sternum! Oy, that must have been painful. Gentle hugs. [emoji813]


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, I know the feeling [emoji2] I'm sorry to hear that you re-cracked your sternum! Oy, that must have been painful. Gentle hugs. [emoji813]



Thanks!


----------



## roadfix

Reroofing my entire house and only spent an hour on the roof this morning due to the excessive heat.
I’ve been spending 4 or 5 hours on average every morning on cooler mornings.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I am always going to have a weight limit for what I can pick up, especially after re-cracking my chest a couple months ago. (not sure I mentioned here, I hit a curb and re-cracked my healing sternum when I was stopped by my seat belt) As it is, I can work for 15-20 minutes and then need to rest for 30-60 min to recuperate. I may be able to extend the work time if I keep it up.
> 
> Got the weeds pulled and the trees pruned so far today. It's getting warm out, so the heavy work is stopped...I should be able to haul the yard waste to the alley with my red wagon.



OMG!! I'm such a wuss, I can't even imagine re-cracking my chest after that surgery. 

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I am always going to have a weight limit for what I can pick up, especially after re-cracking my chest a couple months ago. (not sure I mentioned here, I hit a curb and re-cracked my healing sternum when I was stopped by my seat belt) As it is, I can work for 15-20 minutes and then need to rest for 30-60 min to recuperate. I may be able to extend the work time if I keep it up.
> 
> Got the weeds pulled and the trees pruned so far today. It's getting warm out, so the heavy work is stopped...I should be able to haul the yard waste to the alley with my red wagon.



I've had damages to my ribcage a couple of times and that hurts a lot! Recovery also takes a long time.

Take care PF!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I am always going to have a weight limit for what I can pick up, especially after re-cracking my chest a couple months ago. (not sure I mentioned here, I hit a curb and re-cracked my healing sternum when I was stopped by my seat belt)...


 2020 has been less kind to you than to the average person. Just so long as you can still pick up kitties, a weight restriction shouldn't be a problem.  I hope all your hurts stop hurting and you feel better.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> 2020 has been less kind to you than to the average person. Just so long as you can still pick up kitties, a weight restriction shouldn't be a problem.  I hope all your hurts stop hurting and you feel better.



I think Hazel is about to reach my weight limit, he weighs more than the dog.


----------



## dragnlaw

I'll send some of my bigger, older dragonettes to help with the larger items.  

No Princess should be without her dragons to help her!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> I'll send some of my bigger, older dragonettes to help with the larger items.
> 
> No Princess should be without her dragons to help her!



I do need some dragon help, thanks!


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do need some dragon help, thanks!



Some dragons and a little red wagon.  Perfect!  Those dragons can weed by flaming the weeds for you!    Do take care and don't rush the healing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Some dragons and a little red wagon.  Perfect!  Those dragons can weed by flaming the weeds for you!    Do take care and don't rush the healing.



No worries, I'm taking it easy.  No outside work today, just watering and I built two bookcases (kits no heavy parts).


----------



## Farmer Jon

Spent the weekend with family at the river. The only way to get the kids to take a nice pic was to put pancakes in front of them.


----------



## dragnlaw

Nice catch Jon - you'll have left-overs! 

I'm sitting in front of the computer playing solitaire.  

Should be cutting the grass. 

Have no power - been almost 2 hours, maybe more. 

Too bad my lawn tractor is gas. 

If I wait long enough it's going to rain.


----------



## Andy M.

Nice photos, John.  

P.S. I'll smile too if you put pancakes in front of me.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1  Adorable kids, Jon..  

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger

We are sitting in the dark.  Well, daytime dark for now.  Power out due to powerline danger.  May be another day or so.

Smoke is filling our area of Oregon.  Had to bag work today as we couldn't breathe.  So now sitting in the house not breathing.

Much better than folks up the mountains from us though.  Blue River, one of the most beautiful areas in the state looks to be wiped out.  A hundred or more homes gone.  They expect to find bodies when it is over.

Folks are evacuating livestock to local rodeo grounds and such.

We are expecting more high winds tonight, so the power will stay off.


----------



## taxlady

Oh no Vinylhanger! That sounds terrible. Those fires are just awful. Stay safe. Sending positive vibes.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thinking on you Vinylhanger.  

Try to take a cue from your tag...  

HANG-in-there!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute pictures and kids, *Jon*. Looks like fun.




Vinylhanger said:


> We are sitting in the dark.  Well, daytime dark for now.  Power out due to powerline danger.  May be another day or so.
> ...We are expecting more high winds tonight, so the power will stay off.


Hoping the weather calms and you get power back soon. It's so sad about how those fires are destroying so much beauty and life. Be safe.


----------



## Vinylhanger

It is amazing how fast it has turned into an inferno.  And it is in many different places.

Medford and Ashland are evacuating, Blue River and the surrounding area is gone, the Mohawk Valley is on level 3 alert which means get out now.

So far we are doing fine.  Just a bit of inconvenience.  I am over induging in diet soda, had three already, going for numbers 4,5 and 6 in a bit.

So we don't have anything to complain about.  We are about 15 or 20 miles from the closest area at the moment.

I did get the horse trailer cleared out in case qe need to evacuate with all the critters.  It will only take one tiny spark or ember to get the dry grasses started.  So even being 20 miles away, we are alert.

The fire moves 20 miles last night, so...

Needless to say, another sleepless night.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sad to see Oregon difficulties, especially Medford.
I lived on Woodlawn Drive for 4 years, in the early 80's. Beautiful area.

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Take good care, Vinylhanger. I hope the fires can be brought under control soon.


----------



## Chef Munky

GotGarlic said:


> Take good care, Vinylhanger. I hope the fires can be brought under control soon.




+1 to infinity...Keep us posted. Most of all keep safe.


----------



## Andy M.

Vinylhanger, we have our fingers crossed for you. Be safe.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Thank you all.  We are fine so far.

  I do know a bunch of folks who have evacuated, or who's families have.  Some have already lost everything.

As for us, the worst we are dealing with at the moment is the air quality.

Our regional air quality authority meter goes to 300, which is extremely hazardous.  It is rare if ever it gets to that level.

Our air quality right now is over 650.  Seems we are breaking records.

They don't expect it to clear until Sunday.

Another unexpected thing is we can't eat any crops without a good washing.  It seems the ash which is falling, turns to lye when it is exposed to water, or siliva.

That's a new one for me.

We need to dump livestock troughs daily as well for the same reasons.


----------



## taxlady

Vinylhanger said:


> Thank you all.  We are fine so far.
> 
> I do know a bunch of folks who have evacuated, or who's families have.  Some have already lost everything.
> 
> As for us, the worst we are dealing with at the moment is the air quality.
> 
> Our regional air quality authority meter goes to 300, which is extremely hazardous.  It is rare if ever it gets to that level.
> 
> Our air quality right now is over 650.  Seems we are breaking records.
> 
> They don't expect it to clear until Sunday.
> 
> Another unexpected thing is we can't eat any crops without a good washing.  *It seems the ash which is falling, turns to lye when it is exposed to water, or siliva.*
> 
> That's a new one for me.
> 
> We need to dump livestock troughs daily as well for the same reasons.


I'm glad to read that you are safe so far.

As to the ash turning to lye with water or saliva, ash was the primary source of lye traditionally. I remember learning about soap making that used wood ash and animal fat. Soap is made from lye and fat or oil.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Thank you.

We had to look up the ash thing and found it is as you say.

Not that I doubt you, we had looked it up earlier.

I wasn't sure because these days it only takes one person to post on FB and then everyone takes it for truth.

My kid told me, then a friend told me, but they both heard it from a local FB page.

Amazing how our information is desiminated these days.  You always need to double check I suppose.


----------



## Andy M.

We're having an outdoor get together with my daughters and family. Been planning it for a while. The weather's going to be cool but nice and I have a lot of work to do.

Apparently, quarantine has made my girls more 'particular' in the food choices. Each wants a different potato salad neither of which my grandson and SIL will eat. So I have to make pilaf as well. The potato salads are my project for today.

Then, of course, I have to make grandson's favorite thing to eat - Grampy's chocolate cake.

Oh, I also have to make an appetizer called "Itch" which is made with bulgar, tomato, onion and olive oil. That's a surprise for them. 

But a bigger surprise will  be the special pickles I bought at the Armenian store when I went there a couple of days ago. It's always been a great treat for them and they don't get them often.


The main course will be pork souvlaki with tzatziki and pita.

SO is making lemon cookies for dessert.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy - that sounds super delicious!  Wow, I'm having a hard time just motivating for my grandson, coming tomorrow, to finish his birthday cake.

which is not coming along as I envisioned, 

maybe I'll just pack up the car with them and head to your place.


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> Andy - that sounds super delicious!  Wow, I'm having a hard time just motivating for my grandson, coming tomorrow, to finish his birthday cake.
> 
> which is not coming along as I envisioned,
> 
> maybe I'll just pack up the car with them and head to your place.



Can you bring the cake?


----------



## dragnlaw

Sure, I'll try to make it fit in the van.  

You should maybe widen your door a bit though.


----------



## Andy M.




----------



## PrincessFiona60

That sounds so good Andy!


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks. Everything s done and ready. I'm pooped. SO made dinner while I took a quick nap. I'm really looking forward to tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> We're having an outdoor get together with my daughters and family. Been planning it for a while. The weather's going to be cool but nice and I have a lot of work to do...


This sounds like a major undertaking, *Andy*, but since you're doing it for family it's all worth while. I saw your post in the Saturday dinner thread - glad you all had a nice visit and that the weather was great.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just back from a late wally world trip...much to my surprise, they close at 10 pm these days. Glad I didn't wait or go on my first impulse at 2 am this morning.

Now I am watching Mummy movies and cats play in boxes. Hazel just came running in and I asked him, "What's up?" and I'll be darned he looked up and around, cracked me up! He's been trying for days to tell me the ceiling fan is not moving...

Time to sort laundry and get a load started. Going to try to stay up all night and tomorrow to restart my sleep clock.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just finished watching a live stream from Camping World

https://investor.campingworld.com/p...ld-Kicks-Off-Free-Concert-Series/default.aspx

This week it was Martina McBride ...
WOW!

Take a look at the schedule, they've got some great bands lined up!
Can't wait for The Zac Brown Band, 
LOVE THEM!!


----------



## Vinylhanger

Sitting in the dark.  Power went out just as I was serving dinner.


----------



## taxlady

Vinylhanger said:


> Sitting in the dark.  Power went out just as I was serving dinner.



Bummer. I hope it comes back soon.


----------



## dragnlaw

Vinylhanger said:


> Sitting in the dark.  Power went out _just as I was serving _dinner.



Hope it didn't last long for you.   

But at least the food was ready to serve!  and not still sitting on the counter waiting to be fixed!


----------



## Farmer Jon

I decided to become a cub scout leader. Then I found out the older Scouts leader wants to quit so I decided to step up and take on that role. I am in "training" right now. The current leader will phase out next year. So I have double meetings and we will be going on a camp out once a month every month.


----------



## Andy M.

Farmer Jon said:


> I decided to become a cub scout leader. Then I found out the older Scouts leader wants to quit so I decided to step up and take on that role. I am in "training" right now. The current leader will phase out next year. So I have double meetings and we will be going on a camp out once a month every month.



That's great! Some of my best memories are from scouting.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good on you.  I still remember all my days from Brownie, Scout, Guide, Lieutenant, Captain.   Mom was a Commissioner.   Great times!


----------



## roadfix

Through my binoculars from the breakfast table I’m watching a bunch of wild birds feed in my back yard.   Very relaxing, I’ve been doing this everyday.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Making this:

https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthede...-with-dessert-a-birthday-celebration-in-food/

... for DH's birthday!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been listening to the resident hoot owl asking "who cooks for you?". If he gets any closer, he'd be in our sun room if I opened the door.


----------



## Chef Munky

Cruising Home Depot's paint department.
I need a good project to do around the house.
Have been wanting to paint my room and bathroom.
Really tired of looking at white. Time for a change.


Munky.


----------



## Andy M.

SO had mentioned we had too much milk. She made tapioca pudding the other day to use it up. So I just made a pot of chocolate pudding.


----------



## roadfix

I’m cooking some ribs


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just went to the mail box. Our Absentee Ballots are here.


----------



## roadfix

Sent my mail-in ballot today.  
Did more roofing and watered my plants.  Now watching the Laker game.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Pulled deer antler out of the tractor tire the other day. Lucky it went in the lug or it would have been very expensive.


----------



## Katie H

Making a quilt for a very-welcomed grandchild.  His father turned 50 at the end of August and his mother is a couple of years younger.

They have done everything since the were married to have a child then.....

Look out, the baby is due any day now.

You have no idea how happy all the family is.

I have been knitting and sewing for months.

Happy, happy, happy!!!!!!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Wife picked out my Halloween costume this year.


----------



## Just Cooking

Found some energy this morning and cooked 2lbs of hamburger with seasonings to make taco filling. Portioned into packs for 2, vac packed and froze for future meals.

Mixed 2lbs of hamburger w/1lb of ground pork to form small meat loaves for 2, vac packed and froze them for future meals. Will thaw and add seasonings, etc., when needed.

Purchasing the small freezer allows me to pre-prep basics for simple dinners.

Ross


----------



## Vinylhanger

Farmer Jon said:


> Pulled deer antler out of the tractor tire the other day. Lucky it went in the lug or it would have been very expensive.View attachment 43428View attachment 43429View attachment 43430


Now... that's a tractor!


----------



## Vinylhanger

Farmer Jon said:


> Wife picked out my Halloween costume this year.View attachment 43442


I hate it when my wife makes me wear cheap beer.  :grin:


----------



## Farmer Jon

It rained so we couldn't harvest today. Took advantage of the time to put up a new auger on the bulk bin. This holds the protein supplements for the wagu. No more slinging buckets.


----------



## Andy M.

My local Asian market did not survive the COVID shut-down. As a result, I am looking for a nearby replacement where I can stock up on essentials. There is a huge H-Mart with everything under the sun but that requires an hour round trip. I guess I have been spoiled. 

Fortunately, I have some fairly local choices. I have some shopping to do for places to shop.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> My local Asian market did not survive the COVID shut-down. As a result, I am looking for a nearby replacement where I can stock up on essentials. *There is a huge H-Mart with everything under the sun but that requires an hour round trip.* *I guess I have been spoiled. *
> 
> Fortunately, I have some fairly local choices. I have some shopping to do for places to shop.



Indeed...closest H-Mart is three hours one way.  There is no such thing as an Asian Market until I get to Denver, CO...three hours one way!!!

I can get fresh tortillas, flour and corn in 15 minutes.


----------



## bbqcoder

Andy M. said:


> My local Asian market did not survive the COVID shut-down. As a result, I am looking for a nearby replacement where I can stock up on essentials. There is a huge H-Mart with everything under the sun but that requires an hour round trip.



Which location? Cambridge or Burlington? I’ve only been to the Burlington location which is good but not huge.  While in Illinois, I went to a super Hmart and wow, that store was giant. 

I’m fortunate to have a small market the next town over from me. As a bonus, they also have these vegetable crates for free that I use in my gardens.


----------



## Andy M.

bbqcoder said:


> Which location? Cambridge or Burlington? I’ve only been to the Burlington location which is good but not huge.  While in Illinois, I went to a super Hmart and wow, that store was giant.
> 
> I’m fortunate to have a small market the next town over from me. As a bonus, they also have these vegetable crates for free that I use in my gardens.



The Burlington store. I'd never been to an Asian market that big. I have some more local options that I have to seek out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been getting to know my new friend, Libby. I recently got a new Samsung tablet with more capacity than the old one. I figured it would be good to have a couple of books loaded into it before we leave for Florida on Tuesday. Now if I can just forget about them for the next couple of days so I can get ready to leave...


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been getting to know my new friend, Libby. I recently got a new Samsung tablet with more capacity than the old one. I figured it would be good to have a couple of books loaded into it before we leave for Florida on Tuesday. Now if I can just forget about them for the next couple of days so I can get ready to leave...



You could probably download books in FL too. . .


----------



## Cooking Goddess

[emoji38] I know that, Andy! But these are for the drive down. Hopefully we'll be doing enough stuff that I won't have to get more from my list.

Of course there's a list. There's always a list...


----------



## Andy M.

Of course you knew it. I was just giving you a hard time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's hardly a "hard time ". More like a gentle poke. No problem either way.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My nephew got covid so all of here on the farm are in quarantine. We are still working just locked the shop and put up a sign. Dont get many visitors anyway.


----------



## pepperhead212

Sorry to hear about that, *Farmer Jon*.  I hope all of the rest of you get through it negative, and your nephew doesn't get any major side-effects from it (and hoping that he hasn't already).  Prayers and positive thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Hes doing well. So far the rest of us havent gotten it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Ice storm this morning now its snowing. There is a fence under there somewhere. Going to have to get the excavator out when this clears up.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Canned some pork yesterday. Broke one. I always cold pack but I let it warm up on the counter a little bit after I cut it up. This time it was still ice cold from the fridge.


----------



## MichelleO

I made a couple of different marinades for a bunch of sirloin I bought on sale and put them in the freezer. Now, I'm relaxing and watching figure skating on t.v. Not exactly exciting, but enjoyable.


----------



## GotGarlic

I am relaxing on the porch of our cabin in the woods while DH takes Stryder for a walk. Here are some pictures.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oops, forgot the outside pics! [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw

How lovely *GG! *

What a nice retreat!  and the perfect time of year!


----------



## Alix

I'm going to do some baking today. I've been coordinating visitors for Mom the last couple of days and my kitchen is pretty empty. 

I also discovered that Costco is now same day delivery. That's scary but exciting all at once. Might be doing that shortly too...


----------



## taxlady

Looks like a great place for a getaway. Enjoy it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice cabin, GG. That certainly isn't roughing it! 

And that darned cabin has more kitchen cabinets than our house...


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> How lovely *GG! *
> 
> What a nice retreat!  and the perfect time of year!


I wish we had thought about it earlier, when there would still be some fall color here. We don't get much where we live. 





taxlady said:


> Looks like a great place for a getaway. Enjoy it.


Thank you [emoji2]





Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice cabin, GG. That certainly isn't roughing it!
> 
> And that darned cabin has more kitchen cabinets than our house...


Nope! No tent camping for me! [emoji16]

These cabinets are mostly empty, though.


----------



## GotGarlic

So this was not supposed to happen. DH got sudden severe abdominal cramps and began sweating profusely. It didn't get better, so I drove him to the nearest hospital ER 20 miles away. They won't let anyone except patients in there, so I'm waiting here at the parking lot for an update. I need good thoughts, please.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> So this was not supposed to happen. DH got sudden severe abdominal cramps and began sweating profusely. It didn't get better, so I drove him to the nearest hospital ER 20 miles away. They won't let anyone except patients in there, so I'm waiting here at the parking lot for an update. I need good thoughts, please.



Just what you guys did not need. Here's hoping it's a minor issue. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you, Andy. Turns out it's a hernia. They don't know yet whether he will need surgery. This will be the first time in more than 30 years DH has not had my lasagna on his birthday.


----------



## Andy M.

Now he has something to look forward to when he recovers.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Who's idea was it for your DH to be gifted with a hernia? [emoji15] I hope his troubles are resolved quickly and he isn't a difficult patient for you. (((Hugs))) to you both.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs GG))), I'm sending positive vibes.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Now he has something to look forward to when he recovers.


For sure! 





Cooking Goddess said:


> Who's idea was it for your DH to be gifted with a hernia? [emoji15] I hope his troubles are resolved quickly and he isn't a difficult patient for you. (((Hugs))) to you both.


I have to idea, but if I ever find out, they're in BIG TROUBLE! [emoji16] Thanks! 





taxlady said:


> (((Hugs GG))), I'm sending positive vibes.


Thank you, TL.


----------



## Alix

Good heavens GG! Sending you lots of healing thoughts. Hope all goes well, please keep us posted.


----------



## GotGarlic

Thank you again, friends [emoji813]

DH does not do well with pain meds - they lower his blood pressure. So the docs decided that it would be best to operate this evening rather than try to control his pain overnight. The surgeon called me and said he's doing well and will be released in the morning <big sigh>

I'm going to book a hotel room for tomorrow night so he can recover some before we leave for home. It's about a three-hour drive.


----------



## dragnlaw

Nasty turn for the weekend but a better ending. 

*GG,* so sorry things went awry.  Have a safe drive home.

Sent some dragonettes to help you on the way.


----------



## Just Cooking

Horrible when a treat turns to trouble.

Hope he recovers quickly. Don't forget to take care of yourself, during all this.

Ross


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> I am relaxing on the porch of our cabin in the woods while DH takes Stryder for a walk. Here are some pictures.
> View attachment 44130View attachment 44132




Stryder? Watch Lord of the Rings much? Or is that a coincidence? LOL




GotGarlic said:


> Thank you again, friends [emoji813]
> 
> DH does not do well with pain meds - they lower his blood pressure. So the docs decided that it would be best to operate this evening rather than try to control his pain overnight. The surgeon called me and said he's doing well and will be released in the morning <big sigh>
> 
> I'm going to book a hotel room for tomorrow night so he can recover some before we leave for home. It's about a three-hour drive.


 Beautiful cabin GG. 

So sorry about DH. Glad he's dong well. Safe trip home. {{Hugs}} and prayers.


----------



## msmofet

I'm sitting here thinking about a game plan for when to start holiday meal prepping.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I'm supposed to be setting up my hoop houses.

TV has hijacked my morning.  Now I'm hungry.


----------



## taxlady

Trying to figure out how to make my computer connect to the internet. I got fed up with my VPN software. It wouldn't let me connect if I wasn't using it. So, I uninstalled it and now I am reading help files on my tablet. Gah!


----------



## RCJoe

Just curious about your VPN software.   Which brand?   Does it tie you to full time VPN without the option to turn it off?   

I have friends who use the " Opera " browser for windows and they claim that they can toggle the VPN function in the browser. (but there are several other browsers that offer this too)

Sorry to hear you're having that problem and hope it wasn't expensive.


----------



## taxlady

RCJoe said:


> Just curious about your VPN software.   Which brand?   Does it tie you to full time VPN without the option to turn it off?
> 
> I have friends who use the " Opera " browser for windows and they claim that they can toggle the VPN function in the browser. (but there are several other browsers that offer this too)
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having that problem and hope it wasn't expensive.



It's called Personal VPN from Witopia. I have used it for several years. It's not tied to a specific browser. If I used email software, it would cover that too. It has the option to turn it off, but then I can't access the intertubes. It used to behave properly, but I guess an update broke it. It's not too expensive. ~U$50 for a year's worth of service for up to five devices at once. 

I'll get it figured out. I just find it really annoying to need access to the internet to get help to access the internet.  I'm also not fond of hunt and peck typing on a virtual keyboard.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

Our overnight temps have been below freezing for about
a week now, so as I am the COO of this "company",
I put my big girl panties on and shut down our drip
system for the landscape. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39khwwIi6NA&list=PLrv9ugUCoR2DnRHnyyHXpHlXanYims7PK&index=3&t=16s

This *ALWAYS* freaks me out doing this!!
I just hate reaching down into first shut off (or on in the Spring)
the water supply and then the actual back-flow system...
I don't know if you can see all of those spider webs, but we have
loads of poisonous critters here in Arizona 

But I did it! 


When I came back into the house DH asked, "Why don't
you ask me to do that?"

Aaw! 
NO! 
It's just something that I feel I have to do myself.


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Our overnight temps have been below freezing for about
> a week now, so as I am the COO of this "company",
> I put my big girl panties on and shut down our drip
> system for the landscape.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39khwwIi6NA&list=PLrv9ugUCoR2DnRHnyyHXpHlXanYims7PK&index=3&t=16s
> 
> This *ALWAYS* freaks me out doing this!!
> I just hate reaching down into first shut off (or on in the Spring)
> the water supply and then the actual back-flow system...
> I don't know if you can see all of those spider webs, but we have
> loads of poisonous critters here in Arizona
> 
> But I did it!
> 
> 
> When I came back into the house DH asked, "Why don't
> you ask me to do that?"
> 
> Aaw!
> NO!
> It's just something that I feel I have to do myself.


Good for you.

That video shows the symbol for a video that is unavailable. When I click the arrow to start the video, it says,
"Video unavailable
This video is private."


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> Good for you.
> 
> That video shows the symbol for a video that is unavailable. When I click the arrow to start the video, it says,
> "Video unavailable
> _*This video is private*_."



Oops, sorry let me change that real quick like here ... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39khwwIi6NA&t=11s

That should do it!


----------



## taxlady

I can see the video now. No, I couldn't see the spider webs and I was looking for them.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...This *ALWAYS* freaks me out doing this!!
> I just hate reaching down into first shut off (or on in the Spring)
> the water supply and then the actual back-flow system...
> I don't know if you can see all of those spider webs, but we have
> loads of poisonous critters here in Arizona...



Put rubber gloves on when you turn the  water valve.  Leather garden gloves would work, too.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Put rubber gloves on when you turn the  water valve.  Leather garden gloves would work, too.



Good suggestion


----------



## Andy M.

I know I'm NOT grilling tonight!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Put rubber gloves on* when you turn the  water valve.  Leather garden gloves would work, too.



Here's what's funny *CG*, I had just thought about how am
I going to turn everything back on again, come Spring,
and this same idea struck me as I stood in the Dollar store! 
I like that Rubber Gloves are a longer sleeve and give me
more protection.
I tried a Curb Key (is that what it's called?) but the valve handle
is not compatible. 
THEN, you gotta fiddle with that stuff in the big box too! 
We hired a landscaper to come trim all of the bushes, and
he suggested that I use Spider Spray before reaching 
in, that's what he does.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Todays lunch.*

Just got back from our local HyVee Grocery Store .They had a special on Turkey and Dressing sandwiches. $1 apiece. They are so good.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> View attachment 44478
> 
> 
> I know I'm NOT grilling tonight!



BAHAHAHA! 

Oh wait, that's not really funny!  I would be in
a tizzy!  I grill at least 3-4 times a week, come
hell or high waters!!


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> BAHAHAHA!
> 
> Oh wait, that's not really funny!  I would be in
> a tizzy!  I grill at least 3-4 times a week, come
> hell or high waters!!



My situation is closer to hell than to high waters. 

I grill year round but Impossible in no hurry to freeze my butt off.


----------



## Just Cooking

Had a nice breakfast out, waiting for Aldi to open. 

Did our weekly and Christmas dinner shopping and now have the entire week with no shopping, of any kind, responsibility. 

Just have to make sure I don't eat all the goodies before the Holiday.  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Did a little more Christmas decorating today.


----------



## taxlady

I just placed an order for booze with the SAQ (provincial liquor store). I ordered it for pickup at the store. I have been wanting to try that, but I don't always have the energy to go somewhere. I verified with friends that I don't have to pick it up immediately, once it is ready. I can leave it several days, possibly as long as 10 days. Now, We'll see how long it takes to get to the store.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Did a little more Christmas decorating today.
> View attachment 44545


----------



## GotGarlic

Listening to the Classic Christmas Songs Channel on Pandora and the first song is Mele Kelikimaka! Merry Christmas, K'girl! [emoji445]


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> Listening to the Classic Christmas Songs Channel on Pandora and the first song is Mele Kelikimaka! Merry Christmas, K'girl! [emoji445]


Forgot the picture!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Christmas with extended family in Tennessee near pigeon forge. Power out for near 12 hours now. But we have gas.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef

Andy M. said:


> My situation is closer to hell than to high waters.
> 
> I grill year round but Impossible in no hurry to freeze my butt off.



In Los Angeles, I used to work with a guy who was originally from Buffalo, and every Christmas he would fire up his barbecue grill and have his wife take a picture of him cooking on it to send to the folks back home!

As for me,  I am safe and warm in sunny San Diego, but I appear to have food poisoning, so most of the day will be spent in the bathroom and today's fare will consist of medications and plenty of liquids. Merry friggin' Christmas!


----------



## Andy M.

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> In Los Angeles, I used to work with a guy who was originally from Buffalo, and every Christmas he would fire up his barbecue grill and have his wife take a picture of him cooking on it to send to the folks back home!
> 
> As for me,  I am safe and warm in sunny San Diego, but I appear to have food poisoning, so most of the day will be spent in the bathroom and today's fare will consist of medications and plenty of liquids. Merry friggin' Christmas!



Oh, no! Sorry to hear you're ill. I hope it's over quickly. Take care.


----------



## taxlady

Sorry to read that you are ill Sir_Loin. God bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## JoAnn L.

*We need a rest!*

It has been a busy few days, along with Christmas, we put in a new furance. Then  we cleaned behind two refrigerators and cleaned the oven. The one refrigerator is in a little cubby hole. That was a big job getting that out. My DH and son-in-law put the furance in themselves. I am so glad that is all done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today would have been our 36th Anniversary...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw, PF...

I wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## taxlady

Great big squishy (((Hugs))) PF.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, it's just a tough day.


----------



## GotGarlic

More virtual hugs for you, PF {{{hugs}}}


----------



## bethzaring

And more hugs coming you way PF.


----------



## Andy M.

Hugs from me too, PF.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Lots of love and hugs to you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thank you!  Mom, Dad and I went out for a pork chop dinner and we had a good time. M&D have been married 61 years today.  It's a bittersweet day.


----------



## Farmer Jon

On the way home from Christmas vacation now. 3 days in a cabin with no power. We got the whole Tennessee rustic cabin in the woods white Christmas package. My wife's aunt and I cooked this whole meal on a gas grill. Turkey, stuffing, ham, gravy, taters, beans and rolls.


----------



## Just Cooking

Saturday, 1-2-21

Took a drive from Springfield,MO to view the snow covered landscape.
Got hungry near Joplin,MO and decided to find a non-fastfood place to eat.

Driving down Main St, we found Norma's Diner.
What a jewel this is. Fun place, great staff and delicious food. Catfish, chicken fried steak and Philly Cheese Steak.

Our only disappointment was that we wanted a pie to take home and they we all out of the one we wanted.

Everyone, in the area, should go eat at Norma's Diner.   

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sounds like you a wonderful day. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## taxlady

I just finished shredding a red cabbage with the mandolin. DH will make it into the Danish, red cabbage dish, rødkål shortly.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Getting ready for a Snow Storm!!! WHEEEE!!!!
Even though I was born, raised and lived in Hawaii up
until 13 years ago, I love snow ... just so long as I'm prepared !! 

SO!

I went to the market, stocked us up and now I'm 
making *Beth*'s recipe for Chicken Green Chile Stew! 

https://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f56/chicken-green-chile-stew-101500.html

I'll be making other things as well to share with the neighbors,
with this dish though I was thinking of making this:
https://www.elmundoeats.com/everything-bagel-whole-wheat-pull-apart-bread/

I found a 5lb bag of Whole Wheat Flour in the Garage Pantry
that needs to get used up, pronto!  
And the Gal Pal's said that really liked the 
Everything Bagel Seasoning on the Bread
that I made previously, soooooooo, I can 
kill two birds with one stone


----------



## pepperhead212

You can keep the snow, KGirl, but the food you are having with it sounds good!

My freezer died a couple days ago - could have been worse, since it is still staying around 18-20º, with the door closed for a while.  It runs non-stop, so it's probably the compressor. I talked to a fellow that repairs appliances (he did my DW and fridge a while back...I think he's semi-retired now), and he was honest with me, and told me that it would probably cost 2/3 the price of a new one, for him to fix it. So last night I sat down with my inventory notebook, and highlighted everything that I have to move over to a friend's freezer.  This Is a guy who barely cooks at all, and his wife cooks less!  He sent me a photo of the inside of the freezer, and I replied, "holy ____!  My freezer hasn't been that empty since the day I got it!"  

So today I took everything out from each shelf, one at a time, and put all the grains, nuts, and flours - things I can stick on my back porch temporarily, with no problems - in bags, in a large box, and all the perishables in other plastic bags, and put them back in, when I removed everything from the next shelf/basket, to do the same.  Fortunately, a lot of the stuff I have in boxes, like all the butter, etc., so it didn't really take long - about 3 hours.  Tomorrow morning, all that gets taken to his house, to put in that empty freezer!  

I haven't worked this hard since planting my garlic and shallots!  I actually got wet!  I didn't realize it until I went outside, where it was very windy today! I didn't stay out there long, fortunately.

I've been researching what freezer to buy, and where to buy it, and may have found a good place; I would like to buy it closer to home, but the only place around here only has Maytag, which is low on the CR rating list. I checked Lowe's and HD, but all the larger models were listed "unavailable".  Why do they even list them then?!


----------



## taxlady

Maybe they have them sometimes and that's why they still list them.


----------



## pepperhead212

I was lucky to have a friend with an almost empty freezer. Today, I got my exercise in by loading all those bags of food into large shopping bags (4 or 5 bags/large bag), and carrying them upstairs and putting all 12 of them on my front porch, then taking them all out to load in my car. I got my pulse up to 127 doing this, but it went down fast - only 5 min to get to 95. Lately, I've had to increase the tension even more on my exercise bike, as it was getting harder to get my pulse up, with the same speed, so that's a good thing!

Here is all that food in my friend's freezer! All they had in there was about half the door shelves filled with frozen veggies, frosted up, and 6 quart containers of soup or something - not labeled, which I pointed out to my friend, who is OCD about some things, but not things like this! There was only one thing I found in all that food of mine unlabeled, but I knew what it was, and later I found the tape, that had fallen off the container (usually this doesn't happen - maybe the container was oily, or something). And only one package of food from all that was wasted (not really wasted - I might make broth with it!) - a 12 oz package of chicken thighs, on which the vacuum seal had broken.  Not bad, for all that food!  And the only things I couldn't fit in his freezer was two large Ziplocs, with pineapple cubes, which I eventually stuffed in my refrigerator freezer.


All of my frozen food, stuffed in the slightly smaller freezer of a good friend. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Fortunately, all those "dry goods" (no, not that kind of dry goods!) I keep in the freezer went on my back porch. Two 18 gal tubs are filled, mostly with grains, and a few spices, plus two large bags of all that stuff from my freezer door - 25 jars, several 2 qt jars, a few pints, but mostly quarts.  A few odd items, too, like cheese making supplies, and a couple garden items.  These things on the door is the only stuff in freezer that was not inventoried - never got around to it, and probably put it off because it was always in sight, so why bother?  Still, I like to have it inventoried, to know what I am down to.

I have two places to check out tomorrow - one I got my first DW and fridge when I was setting up my kitchen in late '83.  Nice to see they are still here!


----------



## dragnlaw

Watching 2 male cardinals and 4 female cardinals vie with the chickadees, Junco's, sparrows (2 or 3 species), nuthatch, Downy Woodpeckers for what's left on the 3 birdfeeders that the *&%*$# Blue Jays decimated yesterday's newly filled.   

*pepper,* which freezer are you looking at?  I too might be in the market for a new one.  I'm assuming it will be an upright?


----------



## pepperhead212

*dragnlaw*,  I ended up getting a GE today.  I was originally looking for either of two Frigidaires, but the fellows I talked to on the phone at two of the appliance stores told me the same thing - those 20 cu ft models (and pretty much all the rest!) were on back order, and one of them had talked to the company about it recently and one model they had 700 on back order!  And a guy on another forum told me that he had waited 5 months for a particular Whirlpool he'd been looking for - not something I will be doing!  

Turns out that I downsized slightly - 17.3 cu ft, as this was something the last store I  called actually had in stock!  They had a bunch of GE models in stock, but the 20 cu ft GE was 4" too tall!  Turns out, the first 3 models in Consumer Reports freezer rating list were GEs, and I got #3, I think.  Numbers 4 and 5 were Frigidaires, so when I was looking for that model, I figured it would be OK.  It seems like GE is the only one that's keeping up with orders.  He had two models of 17 cu ft, and they looked identical on the specs, until he got to the "temp alarm", which the other didn't have.  I spent the extra $50.  I didn't even know they made them without the alarms any more!  That one I got in '84 had one - the way I found out it had died...or almost.

The freezer my friend has, that all that food stuffed into, is only 14 cu ft, so it will go into the new one easily, with room to spare.  Delivery date is 2-4, only a couple weeks away.  I figure I'll have to start eating nothing but freezer stuff, and I'll make room for all those dry goods on my back porch.  Those will be OK for a couple of months, before it gets warm out.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thanks Pepper, good to know.  Actually I never really knew that they came with alarms.  I know fridges now do so I guess it makes sense that a freezer would. That extra $50. is worth it, especially if you live in an area that has frequent power outages.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

Well, I'm _*still*_ waiting for my Sous Vide cooker 
to arrive! 

I had purchased 2 gorgeous 1 inch thick, bone-in
Pork Chops at Sprouts on Wednesday, thinking
that I'd be cooking them on Friday ... 

NOPE! 



So I bagged and tagged `em for later... into the deep freezer they go. 
I added some Shallots, Garlic and fresh Thyme, oh and of course
a generous amount of Salt and freshly ground Black Pepper (I always
hear Chef John in my head when I say that now )
And on another note, I followed Kenji's method of bagging the
Chops ... that was a fail!  I did this THREE times and still, 
way too much air in the bag for my liking! 
I re-did them in my Food Saver!  There ya go!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dad took me out for brunch, shoe shopping and a quick Wal-mart trip. Mom didn't go, she was too tired.  Got me out of the house for a few hours. Today was Shrek's Birthday.  I got through it well.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Dad took me out for brunch, shoe shopping and a quick Wal-mart trip. Mom didn't go, she was too tired.  Got me out of the house for a few hours. Today was Shrek's Birthday.  I got through it well.




{{{hugs *PF*}}}


----------



## Cooking Goddess

More (((hugs))) to you, PF. It never gets easier, just different, but it must be extra hard when it's a spouse. More (((hugs))).

*************************************

I just gotta ask you, K-Girl, why would you plan and prep a meal to cook sous vide before you actually had the sous vide unit? Shipping for everything has been so backed up for months that we no longer trust "will be delivered..." estimates. I'd have to wait until I had something in my hot little hand first, but that's just me.


----------



## taxlady

(((Hugs PF)))


----------



## dragnlaw

More hugs for you PF.  aaaand on a lighter note... did you get some shoes?  comfy and really expensive?  yup, that's what you deserve!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> {{{hugs *PF*}}}





Cooking Goddess said:


> More (((hugs))) to you, PF. It never gets easier, just different, but it must be extra hard when it's a spouse. More (((hugs))).





taxlady said:


> (((Hugs PF)))





dragnlaw said:


> More hugs for you PF.  aaaand on a lighter note... did you get some shoes?  comfy and really expensive?  yup, that's what you deserve!



Thank You, I am really okay today, it's why we made plans for today. But, I have had a good day.

The shoes...the shoe store did not have a great selection and half of it was sandals. But, I did find two pair of winter shoes (nothing in the casual work wear type) they are both fleece lined and warm. As an added bonus I picked up a pair of cute boots. Dad was carrying my boxes as I was looking and had the patience of a saint with my indecision. The winter shoes are classy enough I will be able to wear them to work.

Haven't bought shoes for a awhile...this was fun.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It's cold and snowing, so 
I put a pot of Split Pea Soup on, 
and as I was about to just 
dump in the bag of dried Peas, 
I thought better of that  
and gave them a rinse and goin' over... 



... and it's a good thing too BOY!!! 

I haven't found a stone in any dried beans in years! 
That could have broken a tooth!!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Been a while since I've seen/used American coins. Had to enlarge the pic.  WOW that's a QUARTER! and a HUGE stone!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We're getting ready start shoveling the drive for a second day.
We did three times yesterday and we got 11 inches all together.


----------



## Andy M.

Sitting in a parking lot waiting for SO to finish her medical appointment. Have to start the car from time to time because it’s below freezing.


----------



## dragnlaw

You could get out and run around the car several times to warm up....  saves on gas.

_ (running!)_


----------



## Andy M.

dragnlaw said:


> You could get out and run around the car several times to warm up....  saves on gas.
> 
> _ (running!)_




You trying to kill me or something!?


----------



## dragnlaw

Yeah, ok... I just tried running from that comment, I got 3 steps from the desk and was out of breath.  So OK, turn the engine on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I spent a good chunk of today putting Christmas decorations away.  Mostly the really Christmasy things like Santas and reindeer and angels. Still have pine trees around, along with snowmen. After all, trees are still standing in the woods, and we're finally getting some snow. Not enough to make snowmen, though.


----------



## pepperhead212

I'm takin' a break!  Actually, I took a long break earlier (and drawing up my garden plans during that time!), after getting all of the "stuff" out of the way, for those guys delivering my new freezer!  I got it out of the way downstairs a couple of days ago, and removed the old door for them, to save them a little work.  They were apologizing for being late, but I told them no problem - I knew all that snow would slow them down all day, and I'm not going anywhere!  When they got here, and I took them down to see what they were in for,  one of them, when he saw my range, blurted out "holy s***!", then immediately apologized for saying it.  I said "Aren't you glad you aren't moving that today?"  And the other guy said "We don't do those!"  After they asked me a bunch of things about it (the one that surprised them most was when I told them it was 37 years old), we went down, and I showed them what they were in for!

They had a hard time getting the old one out, but eventually got it.  The new one went in easier, as it is about 6" shorter, though width and depth were almost identical.  Found out that both of them like hot peppers, when they saw all those jars of hot peppers from the shelf I had moved out of the way, and found out one of them had even tried the Reaper - last time for him too!  The other had only gotten to the ghost peppers.    I made it worth their while with a decent tip for both of them, and we started talking more about food when they saw all those jars on my counter - the 60+ jars that I had to remove from that shelf in the kitchen, to get it out of their way. The one guy recognized some of the lentils, and said that he once dated an Indian lady that had a bunch of those, so he knew that I had to cook Indian!  We could have talked about food the rest of the day (food does that to people!), but they said that, unfortunately, they had to back!  I told them to stop by, once this pandemic gets under control, and in the summer, in late July, the peppers start producing!  

After they left, I put everything back downstairs, then leveled the freezer - had to cut a wedge for one of the back feet, as it was way off, and rocking.  After I got the two front ones adjusted, I just tapped the wedge in, and it was just right!  Then I put everything back in the kitchen - the pots and wok I took off the wall by the door, that would have been in their way, then the shelf went back, and all those jars (plus a few cans I use the most of).  I usually take all those off once a year, in the winter, to dust all the jars, and the shelves (surprisingly clean, though I often wipe them throughout the year).  I also set some older things aside, to use first, and some empty jars, that I have to refill, eventually.

I'll have to wait a while before getting my food into the freezer, from my friend's house - the door to the basement has a snow bank over it! What's a few more days...

Oh yeah, I also got a LOT of cardboard, to use in my garden this summer, for keeping weeds at bay!  I just have to cut it up.


----------



## Andy M.

We have a 13 cu. ft. upright freezer in the basement. We've had it for about 20 years. It's been a boon for us. However, the one downside is that it is a manual defrost freezer and defrosting it is a pain in the butt.

We empty the freezer of its contents and turn it off. Some of the delicate items such as breads and baked goods go into a freezer bag or cooler as they thaw quickly. Our freezer has a drain plug and that's connected to our sump hole via plastic tubing. 

I fill my four largest saucepans with water and bring them to a boil and one pan of boiling water goes on each shelf. Then The freezer door is closed and we wait. In about an hour or so, depending on how long ago we defrosted the freezer last time, the ice is melted, the water has run down the drain and we can wipe it out and return to goods to the freezer. All organized and neatly arranged. (that doesn't last long.)

The hardest part of the process is carrying the larger saucepans full of boiling water down the cellar stairs.

It's amazing what you find that you can toss in the trash, wondering why on earth you kept it for so long.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> It's amazing what you find that you can toss in the trash, wondering why on earth you kept it for so long.


[emoji1787] I bet! I don't have that incentive to clean out my freezers often enough, but maybe I should put it on my calendar [emoji6]


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> [emoji1787] I bet! I don't have that incentive to clean out my freezers often enough, but maybe I should put it on my calendar [emoji6]



I think it's part of freezer law that you have to wait until there's more frost than food in the freezer.


----------



## taxlady

Andy, I have heard that you get less freezer burn in a manual defrost freezer. Something about the temperature cycle to keep away the frost causes extra freezer burn. I wonder if it's true.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for Indian food to arrive.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I think it's part of freezer law that you have to wait until there's more frost than food in the freezer.


Mine is frost-free [emoji17]


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> Andy, I have heard that you get less freezer burn in a manual defrost freezer. Something about the temperature cycle to keep away the frost causes extra freezer burn. I wonder if it's true.



I think it is.  A frost-free freezer does its job by periodically blowing warm air into the freezer to melt frost and circulate the moisture out of the freezer. Then it goes back on a cooling cycle. When this happens, moisture is drawn out of foods that have parts exposed to air like meats in store packaging. This repeated moisture removal results in freezer "burn" which is actually dehydration.


----------



## Katie H

Our youngest grandchild is a girl...all the way.  Everything girlie is her bag.  The pinker it is, the better.  Glitter, all the better.  Minnie Mouse is her idol.

Her 4th birthday will be on the 24th and I have been having fun making some doll clothes for her Christmas doll, an 18-inch doll similar to an American Girl doll.

So far, I've made a sleeveless dress, hat to match, along with Minnie panties and a tote bag.  The fabric is pink, pink, pink with Minnie in all manner of happy poses.

The headliner will be an evening gown made of hot pink glitter fabric.

I think she'll be pleased.


----------



## pepperhead212

taxlady said:


> Andy, I have heard that you get less freezer burn in a manual defrost freezer. Something about the temperature cycle to keep away the frost causes extra freezer burn. I wonder if it's true.


That is a myth, that I didn't have problems with even before I got my Foodsaver.  I think the walls heat up briefly, but that's all. My parents always had a manual defrost freezer, while I was growing up, and occasionally they skipped a year defrosting it, and it had more frost than food in it!  That's why I got an auto defrost one, when I set up.

With all that food I transferred to my friend's freezer, there was only 1 piece of chicken that had gone bad - 2 thighs, not even some of the oldest, but the vacuum seal had broken.  That was the only thing that went bad in the entire freezer!

Today I checked the dimensions of my new freezer, and got my first food in it - some venison that a friend brought over for me to trim, and grind the parts I couldn't cut into useable cubes.  Got 78 oz ground, and just over that, for the stew/satay meat  Got all of that from another friend, who cleared my walks and cars during the storm.  He and his son got 5 deer in one day - I think his 2 freezers might be filled!


----------



## dragnlaw

Think it might be time?
 I have an old Amana upright freezer. I've had it since 1970 and I believe it was about 20 years old when I bought it if not older.
I am moving in less than 2 months. Now I have to eat to my way to everything here. Not taking it with me.

And that's just the top shelf!


----------



## pepperhead212

You got a lot of eating to do out of your freezer, *dragnlaw*!  So where are you moving to? You've probably mentioned it, but I don't remember!   Somewhere slightly warmer, I hope!

I got all of my food from my friend's freezer, back into my freezer today!  Easier than getting it ready, then over there, but not much!  This one will be more organized; even though I had almost every item inventoried in the old one, things were scattered all over, putting them where ever space was available!  And the only things that weren't inventoried were 3 small packets of brownies - something that I probably ate frozen, while I was downstairs, and never erased them from the book!  All of the chicken is on one shelf now, all of the other meats, all of the tomatoes, etc.  And a box that fits almost perfectly, I put all those beans (I didn't know I had this many - last season was sort of low for beans!), squash blossoms, and other garden veggies.  I'll get another box in there for the nuts later on, when the dry goods go back in.

As my friend was watching me unload his freezer into the large bags we took all those small bags in, he made a comment about how, in all that food I didn't have any of that...and as he was trying to figure out how to word it, I said "Prepared food?"  He said "yeah, like frozen pizzas, and all those other frozen things in that aisle in the store."  I reminded him that he had never seen anything like that in my house, except one thing that I did have a couple of today - Chinese dumplings!  I told him that there was actually a bunch of prepared food, in all those containers on his door - food that I had prepared! How did we make it before microwave ovens???  Remove something like that 2 days before we would  need it, and put it in the fridge!  

Since all of those foods I moved back and forth were in the inventory book, it will be easy to write the inventory book for the new one - just transfer all the chicken listed to the top shelf, all of the meats to the next shelf, etc.  Being snowed in the next couple of days will give me a good time to do this, and fit more boxes into the freezer.


Food loaded into new freezer, except for the dry goods, and there are a lot of them! by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## Cooking Goddess

pepper, I see that you have the same Aldi "Tupperware" that I have. I like the yogurt containers from Aldi and Fage yogurts for freezing soup - or to give to the neighbor across the street.


----------



## dragnlaw

*long story*

*pepper.*...  "You got a lot of eating to do out of your freezer, dragnlaw! So where are you moving to? You've probably mentioned it, but I don't remember! Somewhere slightly warmer, I hope!"

No, pepper, your memory is fine. LOL, I didn't mention it anywhere.  I have friends here (in my area) who read this forum and I couldn't let any news get out.  At times I wanted to and would have vented some of my frustrations here had I even started!   The whole process was completely bizarre.  For various reasons it took over a month to finalize the sale.  Not in any way normal and needless to say, it took a toll on my nerves.  
Sorry *taxy*, couldn't even mention it to you!

I have sold my chickens, well, they are still here but gone in a couple of weeks.  I have sold one pair of my geese - sniff....  they will be here 'til I actually move. I know the purchasers and they are going to an excellent home. The other pair I will take back to the breeder, who coincidentally, lives not too far from where I am going.

So leaving the farm with views of fields and my animals (not to mention the wild ones too, coyote, fox, deer, turkey, etc) for an apartment in my sons home "* in a town!* "

 I will be downsizing in everyway. Have kitchen privileges', so other than my coffee machine (and maybe a microw') I don't need any of the 
 major appliances... stove/fridge/washer/dryer/etc. even the freezers.  Their freezer is also pretty full at the moment too!  So eat up you glutenous dragn!

I actually am moving back closer to my birth home and a 'slightly' more temperate area.  The town I'm going to is called Waterdown which has just recently been annexed by the city of Hamilton (which is where I was born). Will be in a suburban like area with trees and a ravine behind us and quiet neighbours on one side - a lot of people there but like I say, very quiet - at least I hope so....  it's a graveyard. 

So I will rent a storage area and move what doesn't fit into the apartment into storage and slowly sell stuff from there...  at least that is the plan for now, tomorrow might be a different story, it changes every day...


----------



## taxlady

That's exciting news, Dragn. I hope you enjoy the new place.


----------



## pepperhead212

dragnlaw, Good luck getting to your new place smoothly, with no problems at all!  Sorry to hear you have to leave your farm animals - I knew how much they meant to you.  Once you get settled in, will you be able to grow things there?

*GC* I always save those kinds of containers, though not all are as good as that "Aldi Tupperware"!  Ever have things melt in the DW?   Mushroom containers often do this, so I just wash them out, and use them for starting seeds in!


----------



## Katie H

Making some doll clothes for one of our grand-daughters.  She has an 18-inch doll, a lot like an American Girl doll.  Her birthday is the 28th of this month.  She's dipped and dyed with Minnie Mouse and all things pink and sparkly and I've already taken cared of an outfit with that theme that inludes a dress, hat, panties, tote bag, along with some sparkly shoes (not my craft).  I'm also making a really, really sparkly hot pink evening gown.

I think she'll be a happy camper!


----------



## CharlieD

Just shredded some cabbage for sauerkraut


----------



## dragnlaw

Pepper, my son does have a large back yard and just recently built several raised boxes.  His biggest problem is too many trees but they aren't on his property.  
They are just learning to grow things - ha! and they think I will be able to guide them....  oh boy, the disappointment when they realize I've NOT got a green thumb.


----------



## Kathleen

dragnlaw said:


> Pepper, my son does have a large back yard and just recently built several raised boxes.  His biggest problem is too many trees but they aren't on his property.
> They are just learning to grow things - ha! and they think I will be able to guide them....  oh boy, the disappointment when they realize I've NOT got a green thumb.



  I do not have a green thumb.  Truly.  Plants in ground will survive.  Plants in pots and containers have numbered days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm making a couple of gallons of long-simmer spaghetti sauce. I think we need a little more liquid...


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm making a couple of gallons of long-simmer spaghetti sauce. I think we need a little more liquid...View attachment 45563


'mater jelly [emoji38]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

With nearly six pounds of ground beef!


----------



## pepperhead212

dragnlaw said:


> Pepper, my son does have a large back yard and just recently built several raised boxes.  His biggest problem is too many trees but they aren't on his property.
> They are just learning to grow things - ha! and they think I will be able to guide them....  oh boy, the disappointment when they realize I've NOT got a green thumb.


For some reason, I just assumed that since you were an animal farmer, you also farmed veggies!  My mistake...



Kathleen said:


> I do not have a green thumb.  Truly.  Plants in ground will survive.  Plants in pots and containers have numbered days.


 You just have to get the confidence to do it...and plants that are hard to kill!   Someday, you'll have a plant like my 19 year old like tree.


----------



## Kathleen

pepperhead212 said:


> You just have to get the confidence to do it...and plants that are hard to kill!   Someday, you'll have a plant like my 19 year old like tree.



Oh, I have the confidence...and desire....and have had plants that are hard to kill.  Their days are sadly numbered the moment they are plopped into a pot.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Oh, I have the confidence...and desire....and have had plants that are hard to kill.  Their days are sadly numbered the moment they are plopped into a pot.



The ones I buy won't even get in the car


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The ones I buy won't even get in the car



Frank apologizes to any plant in a pot personally.


----------



## dragnlaw

ohhh...  I can give good precise instructions and if you follow them faithfully everything will be fantastic!  

as long as *I* don't do it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Frank apologizes to any plant in a pot personally.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I decided to try the Tattler reusable canning lids. I like them so far.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

... making Andy's version of Cast Iron Skillet Rolls ... 









I made a double batch, and I'm NOT sharing this time! 

One small and one large, one in CI and one in a Spring Form pan ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Every once in a while, the bigger chain grocery store has a good deal on value pack pork chops. Even though I had very little room in my freezer, I figured I could get one package, make breaded chops with the nicest three and cram the less nice three into the freezer... somewhere. Well, these were some of the nicest bargain chops I had seen! Two packages later.. 
I've been busy dividing up the chops. The three on the bottom left are for breaded chops Sunday or Monday. The three bottom-right are in the freezer for chops with apples and shallots in the future. I baked the half dozen in the back with BBQ sauce, some for tonight, some for leftovers, and some for the freezer.

All in all, not bad for only 99¢ a pound.


----------



## dragnlaw

*how to meet people*

Lonely?   Looking for someone in the same situ?

*GO DUMPSTER DIVING!  *​
Drove around behind our local Dollar Store.  Needing more boxes for packing. 

and there, lo and behold, was someone else, loading up on boxes for a move.

The Dragon Bless her!  She also helped me reaching in to the depths (tricky, yuh don't want to fall in!) and although she was almost done - helped me load up the van with a great assortment of boxes. 

My recommendation for the day....

.....forget the church socials - go dumpster diving!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> lonely?   Looking for someone in the same situ?
> 
> *go dumpster diving!  *​
> drove around behind our local dollar store.  Needing more boxes for packing.
> 
> And there, lo and behold, was someone else, loading up on boxes for a move.
> 
> The dragon bless her!  She also helped me reaching in to the depths (tricky, yuh don't want to fall in!) and although she was almost done - helped me load up the van with a great assortment of boxes.
> 
> My recommendation for the day....
> 
> .....forget the church socials - go dumpster diving!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Baseball!  I'm listening to the Indians play-by-play announcers talk baseball!  It might be just a spring training game, but it's baseball! 

Let the games begin.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Baseball!  I'm listening to the Indians play-by-play announcers talk baseball!  It might be just a spring training game, but it's baseball!
> 
> Let the games begin.



YES! I watched a Dodgers-A's game on MLBTV earlier.


----------



## pepperhead212

Today I replaced the drawer slides on one of my kitchen drawers, something that I did early on to 3 of them, so they would have full extension, and hold more weight (for those spice drawers).  This wasn't really necessary, for the other drawers, but this one was loosening for the first time in 37 years (not bad, for cheap drawer slides!), so, instead of repairing it, I put a new, full extension slide in.  I have so many of those things in all different sizes in my workshop, from when I bought a bunch from some places going out of business.  For a spacer, I had to place some wood to just over 7/8" thick (of course, it wouldn't be simple, like 3/4" thick! lol), but that was no big deal. Getting it level _inside_ the cabinet was the biggest pita, plus getting the screws in the slide in the cabinet, but that long reaching vise-grip clamp made this much easier, and those square drive screws - those things make things sooooooo much easier!  I just throw those screws out for these slides, since I got a box of a thousand of the truss head square drives to use for these types of things about 30 years ago from Mc Feeley's - plus dozens of other sizes and types of square drive wood screws, and I rarely use any others.


New full extension drawer slide in kitchen junk drawer. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Tonight, I went down to straighten up my workshop, after bringing all those things for several projects upstairs, and back down.  I also cleaned out my garlic - only 4 bad heads, surprisingly, and still a lot of good ones.  That Montana Giant is one I only grew a half pound of last season, but it did very well, and tasted very good, so I grew a good amount of what I harvested.  And now I see it is storing very well, so that is a keeper - I'll have to order some, when I get my garlic "seed" for next season.

I also trimmed my kaffir lime plants tonight (I should really do this in the light!), and, as usual, I'm probably  throwing away more than I used since the last trimming.  But there are no small Asian grocers or restaurants to give them to around here, like I do with the epazote and curry leaves. But I have to do this now, as there are still 2 months before they go back outside. And then, another trimming!


Trimmed kaffir lime branches, 3-3, still 2 months before going back outside. by pepperhead212, on Flickr


----------



## taxlady

Pepperhead, when you say square head screws, do you mean Robertson screws, the ones with a square socket?


----------



## dragnlaw

I think so* taxy*, the head of a "square screw" is actually hexagone and is considered more of a bolt.   But I have to admit I thought of the bolt first. 

Those ruddy Robertsons', if you don't use the *exact* size bit you're in _big deep_ ka ka.

*Pepper*, I love those slides!  I built a slide shelf using them a long time ago. Installed the shelf in the bottom of a lower cabinet. It was too awkward to drag out the things in behind.  Worked beautifully - wouldn't have wanted a carpenter/cabinet guy to inspect my work,  tho.

Later, I bought some to put on drawers in one of the homes I built but the cabinet guy didn't want to use them.   When I came home one day he had already installed those dinky white ones. 
These drawer were quite wide and deep, for holding heavy pots.  I just held on to the slides figuring I would replace them myself - never did.  They followed me to the farm here and got stored in the damp basement.  Threw them out last year - too rusty to save.


----------



## CharlieD

Done. 

This was supposed to be an October birthday present for my wife. Well next time I’ll start in May.


----------



## CharlieD

I've been on this forum for ever, I still cannot figure out how the picture option works. For some reason I could not add all 3 pictures at the same time.


----------



## CharlieD




----------



## Just Cooking

CharlieD, That is outstanding work. True talent impresses me.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Beautiful Charlie, well done!


and you're not the only one with some sort of problem with pictures!


----------



## msmofet

Good day everyone. I'm planning my Good Friday & Easter menus. I've revised it 3X already.


----------



## taxlady

That's beautiful Charlie.


----------



## GotGarlic

That really is lovely, Charlie.

msmofet, I love hearing about your holiday menus. I wish I had more people to cook for.


----------



## Andy M.

Charlie, that's a handsome piece you made. I've done some woodworking but never anything like that.


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> That really is lovely, Charlie.
> 
> msmofet, I love hearing about your holiday menus. I wish I had more people to cook for.




Thank you GG.


When I was a kid we had large holiday family meals/gatherings with many dishes.


Most of my family have passed or move to far away.


My DD's were born after we stopped gathering for holidays.


There are only 4 of us. But I still like to make a large menu but in small portions. I don't make as many courses or dishes as when I was a kid, but I try to make the holidays special.


----------



## pepperhead212

That's a great looking podium, *Charlie*!  I've never done anything that fancy.



taxlady said:


> Pepperhead, when you say square head screws, do you mean Robertson screws, the ones with a square socket?


That is a *truss head* _square drive_ screw, and the square drive is the same as the Robertson screw - the original patent holder for the square drive, but that's long gone, before I was even woodworking!  I have seen the name occasionally, but usually see just square drive now.  The truss head refers to the rather broad head of the pan head screw, to help hold things like the drawer slides on.


----------



## taxlady

pepperhead212 said:


> That's a great looking podium, *Charlie*!  I've never done anything that fancy.
> 
> 
> That is a *truss head* _square drive_ screw, and the square drive is the same as the Robertson screw - the original patent holder for the square drive, but that's long gone, before I was even woodworking!  I have seen the name occasionally, but usually see just square drive now.  The truss head refers to the rather broad head of the pan head screw, to help hold things like the drawer slides on.



I guess it's because Robertson was Canadian that they are usually called that, here in Canada. I was wondering if you maybe meant a screw with a square, as opposed to round, head.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you everybody for complements, but now I’ll have to work even harder to make sure those compliments are truly deserved. [emoji6]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is a beautiful piece of furniture,  Charlie. I bet your wife is very appreciative.


----------



## CharlieD

Thank you


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went driveway camping at a friend's place in Kansas this weekend.


----------



## Kathleen

In trying to wrangle my laundry monster, I tripped and face-planted against an old dresser stored in the basement.  Ow.  Prior to that, we had gone furniture shopping....not for a dresser!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kathleen said:


> In trying to wrangle my laundry monster, I tripped and face-planted against an old dresser stored in the basement.  Ow.  Prior to that, we had gone furniture shopping....not for a dresser!


Oh my goodness, are you okay? Ouch!


----------



## Kathleen

Other than busted pride and bruising, I seem to be fine.  The bruises on the face are awful though.


----------



## bakechef

Dang, I hope you mend quickly! 





Kathleen said:


> Other than busted pride and bruising, I seem to be fine.  The bruises on the face are awful though.


----------



## taxlady

Kathleen, I'm glad you seem fine other than the bruising. I hope it has stopped hurting and gets better quickly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sitting on the front porch reading on a 70° day, but this cute little Downy Woodpecker keeps distracting me. The feeder is only six or seven feet away from the rocker.



Kathleen said:


> Other than busted pride and bruising, I seem to be fine.  The bruises on the face are awful though.


I hope you're looking better after losing your fight with that mean dresser, Kathleen.


----------



## GotGarlic

I am also sitting on the porch, on a 75-degree day - isn't it lovely CG?

I've been watching our sugar maple bloom over the, past couple of weeks. See that green clump in the center-left? Mistletoe [emoji8] [emoji16]


----------



## GotGarlic

Forking forgot the picture!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I am also sitting on the porch, on a 75-degree day - isn't it lovely CG?
> 
> I've been watching our sugar maple bloom over the, past couple of weeks. See that green clump in the center-left? Mistletoe [emoji8] [emoji16]



So, it's almost tiny propellers time. 

When I lived in California, we would see lots of mistletoe in trees. Easy to spot it in winter, while the trees are nekkid. But, it was always far up the tree and unreachable, unlike your clump. (unless I'm misjudging the height by a lot)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I am also sitting on the porch, on a 75-degree day - isn't it lovely CG?...



It is lovely, GG, but I bet your weather guy isn't calling for a chance of snow flurries nex week. [emoji1]


----------



## taxlady

I'm chatting with Amazon help. Good grief, it takes forever, or at least feels like it, to get a response to a question.

My husband has Amazon Prime. I want to know if it is possible to share the benefits in Canada. In the US there is something called Amazon Household, but that isn't available in Canada. Seems it isn't available here, without signing in to his account. Oh well. It took about 20 minutes to get this answer. grr


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> So, it's almost tiny propellers time. [emoji38]
> 
> When I lived in California, we would see lots of mistletoe in trees. Easy to spot it in winter, while the trees are nekkid. But, it was always far up the tree and unreachable, unlike your clump. (unless I'm misjudging the height by a lot)


My porch is about five feet off the ground, so the view is a little misleading. The mistletoe is about 10-12 feet up, I'd guess. DH used to gather it for me to take to Martha Stewart Night with the master gardeners, when we would make holiday wreaths and swags to sell at the farmers market.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> It is lovely, GG, but I bet your weather guy isn't calling for a chance of snow flurries nex week. [emoji1]


You're right - our temps are forecast to be in the 50s and 60s. Hello, Spring!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> My porch is about five feet off the ground, so the view is a little misleading. The mistletoe is about 10-12 feet up, I'd guess. DH used to gather it for me to take to Martha Stewart Night with the master gardeners, when we would make holiday wreaths and swags to sell at the farmers market.


I guess I was estimating 7-9 feet above the ground. Low enough that a tall person might be able to reach without a ladder or with just a crate or something to stand on. By comparison, the stuff I used to see was probably 20 or more feet above the ground and usually somewhere you couldn't climb to (skinny part of the branch or trunk).


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I guess I was estimating 7-9 feet above the ground. Low enough that a tall person might be able to reach without a ladder or with just a crate or something to stand on. By comparison, the stuff I used to see was probably 20 or more feet above the ground and usually somewhere you couldn't climb to (skinny part of the branch or trunk).


Most of it is like that. DH would take a long-handled pair of shears and stand in the bed of his pickup to gather them for us [emoji16]


----------



## Katie H

Working on Christmas presents for the coming year.  Am presently knitting a purple lap robe for a dear friend.


----------



## Vinylhanger

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm sitting on the front porch reading on a 70° day, but this cute little Downy Woodpecker keeps distracting me. The feeder is only six or seven feet away from the rocker.
> 
> I hope you're looking better after losing your fight with that mean dresser, Kathleen.View attachment 45930


If he keeps at it, he is going to have a face full of bird seed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the blizzard.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the blizzard.



From work? I thought I saw you post about weekend duty. 

Be safe.

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just Cooking said:


> From work? I thought I saw you post about weekend duty.
> 
> Be safe.
> 
> Ross



Manager on duty was yesterday. Had a harrowing trip home and now watching the progression of the storm from my window.  So far today, not much snow, but the wind is 50 MPH.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The houses across the street are now hidden by blowing snow. Kind of eerie to only see  6 feet across my yard. Stephen King moments for sure.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Pinewood derby and my nephews crossover ceremony into Boy Scouts. I'm not officially the leader yet but I lead the ceremony


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Crafting!!*

I haven't been "crafting" much in the past several months,
not really sure why ... I can't even think when was the last time I Painted Rocks ... I love to make things!






I had this idea last year, but never got around to executing it.

Dollar Tree special! All components were $1USD
Little Girl Wings, made out of mess, glitter and rhinestones
A foam circle
3 bunches of Plastic Flowers

How stinkin' adorable is that?
I was going to hang it on the front window, but it's far too windy and those little fairy wings would definitely fly away


----------



## Farmer Jon

I am in serious danger of running out of bacon. I had the wife pick up a case of pork belly.  Now I have to get to work.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just came back from standing in a line for about and hour and a half, waiting to order Hawaii-Style Plate Lunch from a Food Truck here.
Today was their Grand Opening and I had read about them in the local Newspaper and was quite excite.
It was so nice to be out doors, chatting with other like-minded folks, loving Hawaii's food! 
There was even live entertainment!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N69-KVJ3TGU

Behind me was a Mom & Son who had been driving past, saw the Food Truck (we don't have but a handful in town) and saw the line, decided to stop to check it out.  They had never tried Hawaiian Food before and really want to give it a go.  I enjoyed sharing the food culture of Hawaii with them.
As it turned out, they ran out of food and I was to be last last customer served.
I couldn't let them leave after all that time, empty handed ... I gave up my que to them.  
As we say in Hawaii, Live Aloha.


----------



## LPBeier

It is 8:45 pm and I am trying to do my evening stretches. They usually help me get to and stay asleep. Though these past few nights I have been coughing or having anxiety attacks.

I am also getting a kick out of Miley who is lying beside me on her office mat. She is passing gas in her sleep and the noise and smell are waking her ever so slightly and then she goes back until the next one!


----------



## medtran49

LPBeier said:


> I
> 
> I am also getting a kick out of Miley who is lying beside me on her office mat. She is passing gas in her sleep and the noise and smell are waking her ever so slightly and then she goes back until the next one!



Haha, this reminded me of our Keena, an almost 90 pound golden lab/malamute mix.  As she got to middle age started having some digestive issues.  As part of the results, she would pass gas and it was literally a room clearer.  She'd be sleeping, then all of a sudden jump up and leave the room, then we'd realize why.   Fortunately, the gas issue was mostly solved with a change in food.


----------



## dragnlaw

LPBeier said:


> ...
> She is passing gas in her sleep and the noise and smell are waking her ever so slightly and then she goes back until the next one!





medtran49 said:


> .... she would pass gas and it was literally a room clearer.  She'd be sleeping, then all of a sudden jump up and leave the room, then we'd realize why.



Too funny!  Maya would pass wind, jump up and look around behind her.  Now she just stays put and looks behind her and down!  Yeah, sure Maya, it is the floor squeaking.

But while we're on the subject...  

While out riding, I suddenly passed wind, a bit loud and it certainly reverberated against the saddle.  My horse spooked!  I started to laugh so hard I almost peed.  Thank goodness I didn't come across any other riders at the time.


----------



## Lee Vining

Procrastinating before mowing the lawn and getting lunch started for the kids.
Waiting on the Dodger game to start while pondering forgetting all the above and go get a Bloody Mary from a local dive bar.

Todays bartender either comes in like Gina the supermodel runway fashion show star, or she'll dress like Miss Kristin the librarian.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting on the porch reading the book club book while smelling the amazing aroma of roasting pork coming from all the way in the back of the house


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Manager on Duty today, handed out candy like the flipping Easter Bunny, had a shrimp dinner in town and now home wishing it was time for bed.


----------



## dragnlaw

Unpacked more than 10 boxes of China Cabinet goodies.  Somehow the cabinet looks a bit empty.  Am I missing a box? Oh lordy...  

am tired, grumpy, my neck hurts, my eyes are sore, my hands are dry from all the paper wrappings, starting to get a headache....  

But all's good - cause I just poured another glass of wine and there is still one more glass in the bottle


----------



## Lee Vining

Serviced all the batteries on all our vehicles.
Filled the windshield washer reservoirs.
Washed the windows.
Fed the dog.
Wife walked in from work so I bent an ear and listened to her takes.
Mowed the front lawn.
Ran the weed eater on the back lawn.
Concluded that the cheap-o Walmart weed killer works the same as Round up on severe tough weeds at 1/4 the cost.
Sprayed a few more emerging tumbleweeds.
Gave the cat a treat.
Planned lunch and dinner.
Lunch: Burnt meatloaf on rye,
Dinner: Shrimp scampi.

Heading to a local dive bar for a glass of white Zin and give this cool shirt to a retired MLB friend for his birthday:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another day of get up, get ready for work. Get to work, finish what's on my plate for the day before morning meeting.  Hopefully next month will have me working some full days.


----------



## Lee Vining

Walking the dog through the nearby wilderness waiting on the wife to roll up to the house.
Ours is a German Shepard. Several old TV series were filmed nearby that featured German Shepard's.

So not unusual to encounter people that claim their German Shepard is related to the old TV star dogs.

See all kinds of wildlife out there:


----------



## taxlady

I just finished putting away everything that came in our grocery basket. All of the greens and some other stuff is grown hydroponically in urban, rooftop gardens. I thought I would give tatsoi a try. I received two smallish plants. I put one in the fridge and planted the other one in a pot near my patio door. I also planted the sorrel that came with that order. 

I filled in the form to tell Lufa Farms that there was an issue with my order. Not only did they forget to include my wholewheat baguette, they sent me dandelion greens instead of young rainbow chard. At least, I think it's dandelion greens. It's definitely not chard. I have to fill in that form every once in a while. They have been very good about giving me a credit. They even say in the response box that if you got something you didn't order, it was probably a mistake and just keep it, no charge.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Why did my wife's cupcakes shrink and shrink away from the cupcake liners?


----------



## Lee Vining

The regular Nathan’s hot dogs we’re miss-packaged in the bun length skinless wrapper. 
I sent the #’s and they sent me $15 in coupons. 

Lunch today in Scorpion Bay.


----------



## Lee Vining

Looked out the window of the RV and saw this  then helicopters landed around us and fire crews rolled into camp


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Choking out my DH .. that is to say, I'm making home canned
Three Bean Salad for my Mother, and the aroma of cooking
Vinegar is killing him!  Gaggin' chockin' coughin' wheezin'
"Whatever you're making please don't make it again?"
I hates the smell of Vinegar and I do have to say that
it is quite heady in the house.





Mom is gonna love this!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just tell your whiny little boy to take his (electronic) toys out onto the patio and enjoy the nice weather, *K-Girl*.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just tell your whiny little boy to take his (electronic) toys out onto the patio and enjoy the nice weather, *K-Girl*.




That's exactly what I told him!
But tell the truth, I did open up all of the doors and windows
to get that smell out of the house


----------



## Lee Vining

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Choking out my DH .. that is to say, I'm making home canned
> Three Bean Salad for my Mother, and the aroma of cooking
> Vinegar is killing him!  Gaggin' chockin' coughin' wheezin'
> "Whatever you're making please don't make it again?"
> I hates the smell of Vinegar and I do have to say that
> it is quite heady in the house.
> 
> View attachment 46794
> 
> View attachment 46795
> 
> Mom is gonna love this!



I love 3 bean salad. Looks excellent.


----------



## Kathleen

For the past few days, I've been limited at doing anything - including being online.  So I have been deciding what I will do when I CAN do more...like maybe tomorrow.  I think I want to revisit some Asian dishes.  I've been craving teriyaki salmon, summer rolls, and cake.  I really want some cake.  Today, I gathered ingredients for the first two items...but not cake.


----------



## Lee Vining

Kathleen said:


> For the past few days, I've been limited at doing anything - including being online.  So I have been deciding what I will do when I CAN do more...like maybe tomorrow.  I think I want to revisit some Asian dishes.  I've been craving teriyaki salmon, summer rolls, and cake.  I really want some cake.  Today, I gathered ingredients for the first two items...but not cake.



Cake sounds sooo good!
We’re in route 220 miles from home and our only must stop is a truck stop that sells fresh baked home made cake 
and a dog park.


----------



## Just Cooking

Seems that this has been a "replace stuff" week.

Jeannie's phone has been giving her fits so, we ordered 2 new phones yesterday.

Our TV has been slowly going out so we went to Sam's Club today for a new one. 

Hope the car  keeps working well.  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just think of it as spending your stimulus check, *Ross* - unless you already blew that on frivolous things like groceries.  Himself spent his entire share on a new camera. I'll be using mine for a new vacuum cleaner. I just used a little duct tape on the hose of my current one so that it will suck. If a vacuum doesn't suck, it sucks.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Just think of it as spending your stimulus check, **Ross* - unless you already blew that on frivolous things like groceries.  Himself spent his entire share on a new camera. I'll be using mine for a new vacuum cleaner. I just used a little duct tape on the hose of my current one so that it will suck. If a vacuum doesn't suck, it sucks.



It IS nice to have that available.  

We have been trying to to support the restaurant industry with ours.  

Ross


----------



## Lee Vining

Wife said the dog is 8 lbs overweight - no more treats just as this Amazon order arrived


----------



## Kathleen

Lee Vining said:


> Wife said the dog is 8 lbs overweight - no more treats just as this Amazon order arrived



What a pretty baby!  What is eight pounds to all that cuteness!


----------



## GotGarlic

What a sweet face! [emoji177] Our vet recently suggested a certain kind of treat for our dog's teeth, to help with plaque. It's health food! [emoji16] Maybe look into that next time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Lee Vining said:


> Wife said the dog is 8 lbs overweight - no more treats just as this Amazon order arrived



*Lee*, is this a boy or girl and what's their name? 
I miss our GSD everyday! 





Our boy Vito, nice Italian-Hawaiian puppy  He loved Fish & Pasta


----------



## Lee Vining

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *Lee*, is this a boy or girl and what's their name?
> I miss our GSD everyday!
> 
> View attachment 46880
> 
> View attachment 46881
> 
> Our boy Vito, nice Italian-Hawaiian puppy  He loved Fish & Pasta



Love your dog pix.
Shira. She's 3. From a rescue that my wife volunteers at. Powerful and smart.


----------



## dragnlaw

OMG...  at 3 yrs! she's just getting over her baby fat! LOL 

Kgirl, of all the GS I've had, not one of them failed to have "bat ears" LOL 

a couple were pure bred and a couple were mix....   all with bat ears. 

I miss them all so much,   

each and every one and all the others that were not even GS's


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Lee Vining said:


> Love your dog pix.
> Shira. She's 3. From a rescue that my wife volunteers at. *Powerful and smart*.



DH wanted a GSD, and this was his first EVER pet! 
Me, not my first rodeo.
So I had to explain to him, you need to train him and ensure that he understands the pecking order in the household, especially with my Mom & Dad living with us at the time.
It was:
The Girl (moi) / Alpha Female / #1-don't mess with her 
DH / Alpha Male - big push over 
Mom
Dad
The Boy
.. and this is how everyone was referred to as.

When my Dad passed, the neighbors said that he sat there and howled all day, as we collected his remains and made all of the arrangements.
They told me that he never made a peep, but if he did bark or howl, they knew something was wrong and looked out for him and the house if we were out.

He protected my Mother like nobody's business boy! He had breakfast with her every morning ... she made him his own piece of toast with butter 




dragnlaw said:


> OMG...  at 3 yrs! she's just getting over her baby fat! LOL
> 
> Kgirl, of all the GS I've had, not one of them failed to have "*bat ears*" LOL
> 
> a couple were pure bred and a couple were mix....   all with bat ears.
> 
> I miss them all so much,
> 
> each and every one and all the others that were not even GS's



When Vito was a baby, he had one ear that drooped, but all of a sudden it just POPPED UP!  I had him professionally groomed every 3-4 weeks and she loved him and he loved her.  He never got an ear infection and always smelled nice too.  She would send him home with "a shirt" aka a homemade neckerchief.  He would strut about, waiting for anyone to compliment him.  It was "all about me".


----------



## Vinylhanger

Kathleen said:


> For the past few days, I've been limited at doing anything - including being online.  So I have been deciding what I will do when I CAN do more...like maybe tomorrow.  I think I want to revisit some Asian dishes.  I've been craving teriyaki salmon, summer rolls, and cake.  I really want some cake.  Today, I gathered ingredients for the first two items...but not cake.


That sounds fantastic.  When is dinner?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm busy restaining my teeth after my first check up and cleaning in 14 1/2 months! [emoji16] I was a bit concerned about how hard my hygienist would have to scrape after all that time, but I guess I was a good girl. Got a clean bill of health and a bag of goodies. I guess they missed their clients!


----------



## Lee Vining

Scheduled a MRI for a pinched nerve in my shoulder. 
Shutting down all activity until I get this behind me. 
@&!@!!&#%!! It really hurts.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Eggs are hatching.  Looks like a chicken laid some eggs in the ducks nest.


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> Eggs are hatching.  Looks like a chicken laid some eggs in the ducks nest. View attachment 46954



OMG...  think I'm gonna burst into tears...  how I miss my guys!

Nice colouring on that Muscovey, Jon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lee Vining said:


> Scheduled a MRI for a pinched nerve in my shoulder.
> Shutting down all activity until I get this behind me.
> @&!@!!&#%!! It really hurts.


I hope you get some relief for your shoulder soon, Lee. It's not fun when all of your parts don't work right.


----------



## Lee Vining

Pinched nerve pain defaulted from an 8 to a 10 so just got a shot of a hot load of Dilauded and it’s yet to kick in. 
Youngest son will drive me home. 
I’m thinking of a cool glass of White Zin to help with the pain. 
But the wife will nix that idea.


----------



## Kathleen

Vinylhanger said:


> That sounds fantastic.  When is dinner?



It turned out really good.  I made a lemon glazed cake a few days later.



Farmer Jon said:


> Eggs are hatching.  Looks like a chicken laid some eggs in the ducks nest. View attachment 46954



The chicken in the duck hutch makes me smile!  So cute!

I've finished planting a few things in my little garden.  However, I am still required to stay out of sunlight so am becoming a vampiric gardener.  Tonight I planted some beans by the fading glow of the sun which had set.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Who ate the raisins?*

My DH has been feeding birds in our backyard for many years. Well, I decided I wanted to put a feeder and bird bath in the front yard. It has been fun watching them. Yesterday I put some raisin bread out for them.This morning I looked to see if they eat it. Much to my surprise the raisins were gone but the bread was still there. My DH thought that either the squirrels or rabbits ate them.


----------



## Just Cooking

JoAnn L. said:


> My DH has been feeding birds in our backyard for many years. Well, I decided I wanted to put a feeder and bird bath in the front yard. It has been fun watching them. Yesterday I put some raisin bread out for them.This morning I looked to see if they eat it. *Much to my surprise the raisins were gone but the bread was still there. *My DH thought that either the squirrels or rabbits ate them.



That's interesting. I didn't know that small animals were so picky. 

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Bread is not a good food for birds. They can't digest it well, so it fills them up, but it doesn't have the calories they need. Birds naturally eat fruit, seeds and insects. Wild bird seed would be much better for them.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Bread is not a good food for birds. They can't digest it well, so it fills them up, but it doesn't have the calories they need. Birds naturally eat fruit, seeds and insects. Wild bird seed would be much better for them.


Maybe that's why they only ate the raisins. Probably much healthier for them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

GotGarlic said:


> Bread is not a good food for birds. They can't digest it well, so it fills them up, but it doesn't have the calories they need. Birds naturally eat fruit, seeds and insects. Wild bird seed would be much better for them.



I do feed them wild bird seed, I was going to give them a little treat. My DH has been feeding his birds bread for over twenty years.


----------



## LPBeier

I am prepping for a batch of morning glory muffins for my in-laws. They are like my own parents (who are gone) and they are having a tough time trying to sell a property in Palm Springs because of covid protocols (crossing the borders and lack of flights).

I am doing it all from scratch (making my own applesauce, "crushing" fresh pineapple, grating carrots, etc. so it takes a little longer but the muffins and our parents are worth it.

I love being able to bake - it is medicine for the soul.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> I do feed them wild bird seed, I was going to give them a little treat. My DH has been feeding his birds bread for over twenty years.


It's a treat for people, not birds. Their digestive systems and taste buds are not like ours; in fact, they have no taste receptors for capsaicin, which is why they're good at spreading hot pepper seeds. They need lots of energy to fly and they don't get it from bread. I'm sure the birds your husband has been feeding eat elsewhere, too.


----------



## dragnlaw

*GG* is right, bread is not good for birds, but on the other hand - it won't kill them....   unless they are ducks in a park getting tons of bread from visitors...  then there could be a problem. 

Trouble is - they LOVE bread.  My geese got bread and yes, it wasn't really right, but they love it.  I made whole wheat (s'p cast iron rolls, no less! ) and they each got a couple of tiny slices every day.  

It is also a teaching and training tool.  They'll come for the bread,  - slam the gate - they're in for the night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> I do feed them wild bird seed, I was going to give them a little treat. My DH has been feeding his birds bread for over twenty years.



Did the raisin bread have cinnamon in it?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Spent the weekend at the river campground.  Jasper found a friend.


----------



## dragnlaw

shudder shudder -

straighten that sucker out and he's as tall as Jasper. 

yech, ugh and more shudder...


----------



## pepperhead212

Farmer Jon said:


> Spent the weekend at the river campground.  Jasper found a friend. View attachment 47116


I like that!   I wish I had friends like that around here, to eat some of my pests.  Only garter snakes around this area, at least that's all I've ever seen, and very seldom.

I'm back out in the garden now, after having a snack, and refilling my iced tea.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for my produce-and-more basket to arrive. I'm next on their delivery schedule. I even know the name of the delivery person.


----------



## GotGarlic

pepperhead212 said:


> I like that!   I wish I had friends like that around here, to eat some of my pests.  Only garter snakes around this area, at least that's all I've ever seen, and very seldom.
> 
> I'm back out in the garden now, after having a snack, and refilling my iced tea.



I have a neighbor whose daughter used to bring garter snakes from their house to ours, to help keep critters out of the garden [emoji38]


----------



## Just Cooking

Today is the first day of the WCWS, held @ ASA Hall of Fame Stadium in Oklahoma City. 

College softball is my favorite team sport and I will be watching every game (live and recorded) today through next Wednesday (if necessary).

While Jeannie enjoys the games, she will be spending most of the time working at her puzzle table or playing her computer games. 

Ross


----------



## Lee Vining

Tracking down the owner of this exotic cat that’s been hanging out here. Someone’s broken hearted it’s run off.


----------



## dragnlaw

Those Leopard cats are usually friendly.  I suggest you try to catch the poor thing.  They are not used to being out.  

The price paid for those usually dictate that they be kept indoors!  Not only are the owners broken hearted but probably broken the bank too!


----------



## Lee Vining

dragnlaw said:


> Those Leopard cats are usually friendly.  I suggest you try to catch the poor thing.  They are not used to being out.
> 
> The price paid for those usually dictate that they be kept indoors!  Not only are the owners broken hearted but probably broken the bank too!


Theirs a chip scanner at our Vet. We’ll take her there when they open. 
She’s wearing only a flea collar.
We’re thick with Coyotes here cats have to be kept in.


----------



## simonbaker

Recoperating after knee replacement surgery


----------



## Lee Vining

simonbaker said:


> Recoperating after knee replacement surgery


That’s tough but it’s better than ever these days. 
Recover soon.


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> Recoperating after knee replacement surgery



SO had knee surgery a little over a year ago. She thinks it's definitely worth doing.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you for the well wishes.  Getting through the tough PT is the most challenging.


----------



## pepperhead212

simonbaker said:


> Recoperating after knee replacement surgery


Prayers and positive thoughts for your quick recovery - hope everything goes well.  My best friend has had both knees replaced, and the second, about 3 years ago, went much better with the rehab - they do keep improving!


----------



## taxlady

simonbaker said:


> Recoperating after knee replacement surgery



I hope you are fully functional and comfortable soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> Recoperating after knee replacement surgery


I hope your rehab goes smoothly and you're motoring around soon!


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you.  I had the right knee done in 2018.  This one went well too.  After  2 weeks, I'm sick of sitting around, ready to go back to work.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

... getting everything ready for another one of our epic Road Trips ... 

YAY!!!

Finally!
I may not be around much, but I'll tell y'all about it when we get back


----------



## Just Cooking

Have a great trip and be safe.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

C'mon,  c'mon,  c'mon,   give us a hint!

and yup, ditto,  have a great time and stay safe! 

(and say hello to your Mom?)


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I spent the last hour-plus cleaning and filling my various bird feeders. Also scrubbed and refilled two bird baths. I'm currently sitting on the front porch waiting for a hummingbird, Baltimore oriole, or cat bird to show up and reward me for my efforts. Doesn't see to be happening, though, so I'll be going in to feed us soon.



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ... getting everything ready for another one of our epic Road Trips ...


Have fun! Drive safely!


----------



## Vinylhanger

Getting ready to paint the house.  Slowly getting ready.  I was able to not start yesterday, probably won't be as successful today.


----------



## taxlady

Vinylhanger said:


> Getting ready to paint the house.  Slowly getting ready.  I was able to not start yesterday, probably won't be as successful today.





How badly do you want to paint the house? How badly does it need painting? Do you mean the inside or the outside or both?


----------



## taxlady

I'm getting ready to go get my second C-19 vaccination.


----------



## Farmer Jon

On the way home from a 2 week vacation. Went to Idaho to the craters of the moon national park. Right now we're camping near Little Big horn in Montana. Headed through the black hills of South Dakota today.


----------



## Lee Vining

Picking up tires in the next county for one of our vehicles.


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon said:


> On the way home from a 2 week vacation. Went to Idaho to the craters of the moon national park. Right now we're camping near Little Big horn in Montana. Headed through the black hills of South Dakota today. View attachment 47461View attachment 47462View attachment 47463View attachment 47464



I was just thinking, I would trust the driving of that vehicle better than I trust the driving of most single unit RVs. The person driving a vehicle like this is probably used to driving something that big. The regular RV, not so much.


----------



## msmofet

I get to do nothing today! DD #2 took the car to work and DD #1 is off, so I can't run any errands.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I have a virtual coffee clatch coming up on Facebook...supposed to be doing laundry.


----------



## Andy M.

I ordered a new Roku device that has bluetooth capability to hopefully pair with our hearing aids. I plan to install that today. If it doesn't work, I'll have to send it back.


----------



## taxlady

I'm waiting for a grocery order. It was supposed to be delivered between 12:00 and 15:00. But, one of their trucks broke down, so it will be delayed. They are having a rough day today at the store. Their phones weren't working until about 13:45. They phoned to update me at around 14:15.


----------



## msmofet

Not much planned for today.


----------



## dragnlaw

Thinking about how long it is going to take to strip the back door, the front and back of it.

Never came across a solid cedar wood door before, at least not to strip, - so easy to rip/gouge the wood.


----------



## Lee Vining

dragnlaw said:


> Thinking about how long it is going to take to strip the back door, the front and back of it.
> 
> Never came across a solid cedar wood door before, at least not to strip, - so easy to rip/gouge the wood.



Are their local shops that'll do that for you?
Might not be that expensive.


----------



## dragnlaw

had my door on the farm done last year...  too many groves for me to think about.  I told my son I would do his door - LOL - my bad!

This is the farm door - thought I had an 'after' picture, and now obviously not and too late.  
I sent it out and it was absolutely beautifully done to the tune of $600.  I'm not sorry.  The new stain was a darkish mahogany and I stripped and stained the frame a slightly darker.  Looked beautiful and can't believe I don't have a picture of it. 

But this door now is just a back door.  House is from the '50's so there are a few coats to go thru.


----------



## cjmmytunes

As little as possible!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Celebrating the 23rd Birthday of my Latte Kitty and once again should be doing laundry.


----------



## taxlady

Happy birthday Latte.

I'm about to make some bean salad to go with tonight's grilled burgers.


----------



## Just Cooking

Today will be a day of recovery, after our 4th festivities.

For the first time in well over a year, we had a large family gathering.
A nephew, his wife and 16 year old daughter came out from Cali to celebrate the 4th with his mom and dad and all the local family.

Their trip was odd, in that their American Airlines flight was cancelled, 4 hours before take off. Not willing to wait for rescheduling,  they loaded the car and, took turns driving straight through to MO. They were tired but, quickly recovered and we all had a blast.

Everyone except the youngest kids have been vaccinated so, we felt comfortable hugging, etc.

We had enough food to feed a group twice the size. Everyone was stuffed and happy. All the males went crazy purchasing fireworks and the display was the best in memory.

We older folk are trashed but, the younger group will take it in stride.

A great gathering and the tiredness will pass.  

Ross


----------



## cjmmytunes

Also recuperating from the 4th - although we didn't go out to see any fireworks, I stayed up until 3am this morning watching the various fireworks on CNN.  Taped "A Capitol 4th" for my mom and we watched that this AM.


----------



## Lee Vining

Smoked a brisket with Post oak at 225f and made chili Colorado burritos with 16” fresh made tortillas.
Fresh made tortillas are da line’ way to make burritos. 

At 165f I wrapped the brisket in tallow coated butcher paper and further cook to 195f internal
Meat temp.


----------



## taxlady

We are celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary. This is the card I sent my sweetie: https://www.jacquielawson.com/ecard...pickup&utm_source=share&utm_campaign=receiver, just be ware that it is quite loud. You can turn the volume down on the site, but not until the animated card has started.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Keeping an ear out on the Weather Channel - Elsa just can't seem to "let it go" and we here in NE NC may get either a TS or a TD. GotGarlic - you ready for this girl to do her worst tomorrow night?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cindy, I think GG was born ready. [emoji6]





taxlady said:


> We are celebrating our 24th wedding anniversary. This is the card I sent my sweetie: https://www.jacquielawson.com/ecard...pickup&utm_source=share&utm_campaign=receiver, just be ware that it is quite loud. You can turn the volume down on the site, but not until the animated card has started.


Happy anniversary to you and your dear Stirling, taxy! Such a cute card - and so true.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cindy, I think GG was born ready. [emoji6]Happy anniversary to you and your dear Stirling, taxy! Such a cute card - and so true.



Thanks CG.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cindy, I think GG was born ready. [emoji6]Happy anniversary to you and your dear Stirling, taxy! Such a cute card - and so true.







Me too, CG - me too.


----------



## simonbaker

taxlady said:


> Happy birthday Latte.
> 
> I'm about to make some bean salad to go with tonight's grilled burgers.



Happy birthday!!

Burgers and  bean salad  sounds good!


----------



## dragnlaw

*taxy* Belated Anniversary Wishes for you and Stirling!

Hope your day was great and wishing you all the most wonderful years to come!


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> *taxy* Belated Anniversary Wishes for you and Stirling!
> 
> Hope your day was great and wishing you all the most wonderful years to come!



Thank you, It was a pretty good day, considering that we aren't going out yet. But, the delivery from La Porte Grecque was full of yummy food, that we thoroughly enjoyed. I no longer order the bacon wrapped scallops every single time I go there.


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> Keeping an ear out on the Weather Channel - Elsa just can't seem to "let it go" and we here in NE NC may get either a TS or a TD. GotGarlic - you ready for this girl to do her worst tomorrow night?





Cooking Goddess said:


> Cindy, I think GG was born ready. [emoji6]Happy anniversary to you and your dear Stirling, taxy! Such a cute card - and so true.





cjmmytunes said:


> Me too, CG - me too.


 Living on this coast for the past 35+ years has made that a reality! [emoji16]

Since the storm is coming at us from over land and not the ocean, it's only going to lose power as it gets closer. We're getting what's left of the outer bands right now and it's not raining very hard. It's a nice, light soaker rain for the garden. So far, at least.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> Living on this coast for the past 35+ years has made that a reality! [emoji16]
> 
> Since the storm is coming at us from over land and not the ocean, it's only going to lose power as it gets closer. We're getting what's left of the outer bands right now and it's not raining very hard. It's a nice, light soaker rain for the garden. So far, at least.




That's a good thing - most definitely not like some of the tropical systems I remember.  Isabel and Matthew ring a bell?


----------



## GotGarlic

cjmmytunes said:


> That's a good thing - most definitely not like some of the tropical systems I remember.  Isabel and Matthew ring a bell?


Most definitely. We lost water for five days and power for almost two weeks after Isabel - now we have a generator [emoji16] Matthew wasn't too bad for us, but there was a lot of flooding in Virginia Beach and Norfolk. DH works for the schools, which were closed, and I retired nine years ago, so we didn't have to go anywhere. So we're set.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I de-frosted my old chest freezer


(7 cub. sq. foot from many years ago)

went to Costco


(Pork Cops, Flank Steak, NY Strip Steak, Ground Beef) 

and loaded up my TWO freezers!



well, sorta-kinda.  I could put more into the Chest Freezer,
but this will do for now.

I portioned and packaged up 22 pounds of Meat and 
10 pounds of Seafood, that took me TWO HOURS! 
Not to mention the 2 hours to do the shopping, although I
did have a Dawg and Pepsi 
I'm bushed!
And I've still got to make dinner


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I have a six pound hunk-o-pork in the hot box and our house smells like heaven!





Once it cools down, I package up the finished product with my Food Saver into two portion sized servings for the freezer.



Makes a great, fast meal


----------



## taxlady

I'm finishing up my online grocery shopping. I am almost done doing the produce+ basket order as well as the order from my regular grocery store. Produce+ basket comes tomorrow. I plan for the regular groceries to come on Wednesday.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Spent the week at Boy Scout camp as a new leader.


----------



## Andy M.

I remember my scouting days fondly. Congrats for being there for the kids.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kids and I had great times.  

LOL - It was the adult politics I couldn't stand  LOL


----------



## Farmer Jon

dragnlaw said:


> Kids and I had great times.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - It was the adult politics I couldn't stand  LOL


Amazingly there was no politics discussed this week. Everyone was for the kids. I took a class for new leaders. It was nice to be with others that have the same struggles and we could bounce ideas off each other.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's a great photo,  Jon. I remember camping with my Brownie troop ages ago. Now our daughter is a Girl Scout leader.  [emoji813]





dragnlaw said:


> Kids and I had great times.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL - It was the adult politics I couldn't stand  LOL


I bet you're talking about scout council politics, dragn. I remember wrangling and tangling with council on several occasions. Some of the higher up seemed to forget it's supposed to be for the scouts.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Good on you guys!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've been doing laundry and basically getting 
us two settled back at home, yet again.

My Mother, who lives in California, a good 9+ hour 
drive away from us, has been having ongoing troubles
with far too many things at "The Home" as she 
calls it, aka Senior Living Community, that she
was so befuddled and upset that I made an
executive decision to go out there to straighten
everything out in person.

As my husband and I made the trek out to her place,
we discussed a permanent solution to
all of this and what we came up with is moving her.

I wasn't too sure how she would take this suggestion,
we tried once before to get her closer to us and 
were meet with a huge push back.
Fortunately she is all in!!!

We'll be looking for a small place for her, close to
our home here in Arizona, but not living with us.
She still wants to be independent and I think she
can be, but she does need help with somethings, that's
where I came in.

We'll be leaving to go back out to California next month 
one last time to collect her.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just finished up making my canned
Three Bean Salad.
I had made a batch back in May for my Mom
and took it to her when we visited in June, but we 
finished off her last jar when we made that
emergency run back there last week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Planning my next surgery....


----------



## Just Cooking

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> We'll be leaving to go back out to California next month
> one last time to collect her.



Bless you for bringing her closer to you. 

That's one reason I came to MO from Cali and I'm glad I did so. So is  my daughter.

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Planning my next surgery....



Oh No, *PF*! What's broken now? It's OK if you don't want to share, but I hope all goes well with the surgery and you're back to being fine. (hugs)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Planning my next surgery....



+1 *PF*, I hope it's not too serious


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just Cooking said:


> Bless you for bringing her closer to you.
> 
> That's one reason I came to MO from Cali and I'm glad I did so. So is  my daughter.
> 
> Ross



Ya know *Ross*, I know that my Mother is far too stubborn to admit to defeat, but when I was attempting to straighten out the hiccups that were happening of late, she said to me, "Ya know, I think I made a big mistake. I should never have moved here."

That was _huge_ for her to say that and it got me thinking ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh No, *PF*! What's broken now? It's OK if you don't want to share, but I hope all goes well with the surgery and you're back to being fine. (hugs)





Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> +1 *PF*, I hope it's not too serious



Partial obstruction from an old surgery, strictures and adhesions. Working out my schedules so I come back to most of my work done.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Partial obstruction from an old surgery, strictures and adhesions. Working out my schedules so I come back to most of my work done.


I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it's not bothering you too much. Hugs.


----------



## simonbaker

We're  getting  ready  for a family  trip up north.   We rent a lodge,  there are 40 of us, Thursday  through  Sunday.   It's an annual  event.   It's mostly  pot luck.  It's nice to see everyone  & get caught up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I hope it's not bothering you too much. Hugs.



Bothering me enough to get it checked. I mostly nauseous all the time at this point and we all know I loves me foods. Now if I could keep the weight off I've lost through this.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Princess *I hear yuh!  Seems I have a twisted gut, they couldn't even do a colonoscopy earlier this week.  So haven't been eating much in the way of solids this last couple of weeks.  The Peglyte certainly helped with losing weight.  Down 10 pounds and hoping I can keep it off too!

Thinking of you, do you need some extra dragonettes to help you thru?  Hope all goes well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> *Princess *I hear yuh!  Seems I have a twisted gut, they couldn't even do a colonoscopy earlier this week.  So haven't been eating much in the way of solids this last couple of weeks.  The Peglyte certainly helped with losing weight.  Down 10 pounds and hoping I can keep it off too!
> 
> Thinking of you, do you need some extra dragonettes to help you thru?  Hope all goes well.



Ooh! Sorry you are going through that. Kinda know what you feel. The liquid diet sucks and I'm not to have coffee...ugh!

The two dragonettes are plenty, they keep me company and are enjoying the new cat food I got for Hermione.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*NO coffee, PF?*  Why, why, that's absolutely inhumane!  Now it's really imperative to get you all fixed up.


I've looking for my ambition. Well, actually, I'm not looking. I don't even have enough get-up-and-go to actually get up. Could someone please send me a fresh supply of get-'er-done?


----------



## dragnlaw

OK *CG*, I got a couple of extra dragonettes just hanging around looking for something to do. I'll send them your way.    

I suggest you find some cast-iron undies, they seem to like to "inspire" people from the lower back end. 

I actually had my first coffee in a several of days this morning.  Stood there and thought...  do I really want this?  

Whoa!!!  that was .... Weird!


----------



## dragnlaw

*Princess*, as long as they leave enough food for Hermione - I would not bother them...  (bother! aren't they just the little brats!)

Tell *Hermione* I'm sorry.  

When one of their older siblings comes home I will send them over to "chastise" the little darlings.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*GASP*

NO COFFEE *PF* ?! 

Granted, I don't drink a pot like I did when I was working, 
but geez, no coffee at all ... that's just wrong!


----------



## dragnlaw

I'm about to look for something to watch on TV - Netflix or Prime - just so long as it stops brain from working...    Talk to y'all later!

And actually, just had my first wine in 2 weeks - feels great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *NO coffee, PF?*  Why, why, that's absolutely inhumane!  Now it's really imperative to get you all fixed up.



Caffeine to be exact...it's possible my Doc is just trying to cut me back, but it is true it tends to cause active gut, not something I need right now.



dragnlaw said:


> I actually had my first coffee in a several of days this morning.  Stood there and thought...  do I really want this?
> 
> Whoa!!!  that was .... Weird!



Bet by the time I can have it it makes me run the mile...



dragnlaw said:


> *Princess*, as long as they leave enough food for Hermione - I would not bother them...  (bother! aren't they just the little brats!)
> 
> Tell *Hermione* I'm sorry.
> 
> When one of their older siblings comes home I will send them over to "chastise" the little darlings.



Tis okay, there is enough for all, seems Hazel and Latte like it, too. Only one who hasn't touched it is Buttercup and that's only because she can't get into the bathroom...No dogs allowed!!!



Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *GASP*
> 
> NO COFFEE *PF* ?!
> 
> Granted, I don't drink a pot like I did when I was working,
> but geez, no coffee at all ... that's just wrong!



Been a while already, the headaches have stopped.

I'm on water, juice, broth and chocolate milk...multi-vites and minerals.


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> *NO coffee, PF?*  Why, why, that's absolutely inhumane!  Now it's really imperative to get you all fixed up.
> 
> 
> I've looking for my ambition. Well, actually, I'm not looking. I don't even have enough get-up-and-go to actually get up. Could someone please send me a fresh supply of get-'er-done?



Sorry PF for your obstructions, and the *NO COFFEE*

CG, I've been struggling with no energy also, for months now.  I'm going for a stress test to see if that reveals anything.  At least I can drink coffee!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good luck with the test, *beth*. If they haven't checked your thyroid, have them do that. A malfunctioning thyroid is what caused our niece to feel sluggish. Meanwhile, my thyroid is fine. My heart is fine. My strength level is fine. I'm just lazy.




PrincessFiona60 said:


> Caffeine to be exact...


That would be a double whack for me. No coffee, no tea, No Chocolate.  Well, at least I could still drink wine!


----------



## cjmmytunes

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Planning my next surgery....




Hope all goes well with it, and that you're not in too much pain right now.
Prayers.....


----------



## cjmmytunes

bethzaring said:


> CG, I've been struggling with no energy also, for months now.  I'm going for a stress test to see if that reveals anything.  At least I can drink coffee!


 

*beth*, have you had either an a1c test, a fasting blood glucose test, or both?  That can help you also - one of the first symptoms of T2D is no energy but 9 times out of 10 T2D shows no symptoms.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Waiting patiently (or not so patiently) for my paperwork to be ready to be signed for my new insulin.  I'm switching from a premix to a basal (long-lasting) and bolus (used with meals) routine.


----------



## bethzaring

cjmmytunes said:


> *beth*, have you had either an a1c test, a fasting blood glucose test, or both?  That can help you also - one of the first symptoms of T2D is no energy but 9 times out of 10 T2D shows no symptoms.



Yes, I routinely have the fasting glucose and A1C blood tests.  I have multiple health issues and have lab work completed every six months.



Cooking Goddess said:


> Good luck with the test, *beth*. If they haven't checked your thyroid, have them do that. A malfunctioning thyroid is what caused our niece to feel sluggish. Meanwhile, my thyroid is fine. My heart is fine. My strength level is fine. I'm just lazy.


 Thanks CG.  I'm on thyroid medicine for the rest of my life.  I got that deficiency from my mother.  And I got heart issues from my father and his ancestors.  I go for the treadmill stress test on Monday and will be fasting after 5:00 pm on Sunday. The nurse said no caffeine and specifically mentioned no chocolate! after 5:00 pm.  Will be interesting doing a stress test with no caffeine in my system, she says while sipping her morning coffee!


----------



## dragnlaw

As much as I love my morning/afternoon caffeine it is surprising how I don't particularly miss it when I _have_ to stop for any particular reason.  

I miss the habit of making and grabbing a cup and maybe the taste too, but really - last week I went 4 days and on the 5th, when I could, I said... do I really want some? That's not the first time either.

Same with the alcohol.  When I have to - no problem, I just don't.  3 days, 14 days, a month, doesn't bother me, no side affects.  But if I don't have to - umm,  that wine just disappears in an evening, there might even be a glass or 2 missing from the next bottle too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I haven't done much gardening this year (and it shows), but I weeded and dodged bees for a couple of hours today.  I'm hoping I can move around OK tomorrow.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I haven't done much gardening this year (and it shows), but I weeded and dodged bees for a couple of hours today.  I'm hoping I can move around OK tomorrow.



Was the bee dodging successful?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yes, taxy, thanks for asking! It looks like there might be a nest under the front porch steps. Himself said he would kill them, but I'm calling someone tomorrow. The spot is hard to reach. I'd rather have someone properly suited up than Himself in shorts and a T-shirt deal with them.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes, taxy, thanks for asking! It looks like there might be a nest under the front porch steps. Himself said he would kill them, but I'm calling someone tomorrow. The spot is hard to reach. I'd rather have someone properly suited up than Himself in shorts and a T-shirt deal with them.



Bees, not wasps? Properly suited up is definitely advisable.


----------



## Lee Vining

Changed the lawnmower oil, sharpened the blades. 
Next lawnmower will be electric. 
Watching the Dodger Astros. Dodger fans just threw a trash can on the field to commemorate Astros cheating scandal.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes, taxy, thanks for asking! It looks like there might be a nest under the front porch steps. Himself said he would kill them, but I'm calling someone tomorrow. The spot is hard to reach. I'd rather have someone properly suited up than Himself in shorts and a T-shirt deal with them.


If they're honeybees, you should be able to find a beekeeper in your area who will remove them for free and rehome them.


----------



## dragnlaw

Was waiting to hear you say that *GG! *


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> Was waiting to hear you say that *GG! *  [emoji38]


----------



## msmofet

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes, taxy, thanks for asking! It looks like there might be a nest under the front porch steps. Himself said he would kill them, but I'm calling someone tomorrow. The spot is hard to reach. I'd rather have someone properly suited up than Himself in shorts and a T-shirt deal with them.





GotGarlic said:


> If they're honeybees, you should be able to find a beekeeper in your area who will remove them for free and rehome them.


Yes, don't kill the bees. We need bees to pollinate the flora. Bees are very important for our ecology.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sitting in the living room with my feet up (gotta keep that knee elevated! [emoji16]), surrounded by my fur babies, listening to the rain, periodically watching Olympic athletes on the Today show. Glad I don't have to go anywhere today.


----------



## dragnlaw

Searching for my 'password' for the library here that I just joined! ARGHH..


----------



## Andy M.

Leaving shortly for my weekly visit to my sister. I've started helping her pay her bills and such. Her attention wanders...


----------



## bethzaring

Finally got in gear to start freezing roasted Hatch green chiles.  We are half way through the season here.  Bought two 25 pound boxes and stuffed them into 19 quart freezer bags.  The house smells heavenly.  The chiles are very large and very meaty.  I  guess it is good to wait a bit before buying them!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm taking a lunch break from cleaning the house; I'm almost done.
We have a meet-n-greet with a Relator tomorrow morning at our home,
and I want to put my best foot forward.
She'll be assisting us in finding a new place for my Mother, 
who we are moving closer to us from California.
DRATS!
I just thought of something else, I'll actually have to put some
makeup on, do my hair and look like I'm human


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Leaving shortly for my weekly visit to my sister. I've started helping her pay her bills and such. Her attention wanders...



Thank you Andy, comes the time we need the assist! You are a good brother.


----------



## bethzaring

Gathered the onions this morning to shred and get into the crockpot later this evening.  Will can the third and final batch of caramelized onions in the morning.


----------



## cjmmytunes

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sitting in the living room with my feet up (gotta keep that knee elevated! [emoji16]), surrounded by my fur babies, listening to the rain, periodically watching Olympic athletes on the Today show. Glad I don't have to go anywhere today.




Tell me all about it!  I thought the rain would NEVER end Thursday AM.  But it wasn't as bad as last Sunday - multiple tornado warnings, right at lunchtime.  But I planned ahead, and had lunch ready by 10:30 that morning.


----------



## Farmer Jon

bethzaring said:


> Gathered the onions this morning to shred and get into the crockpot later this evening.  Will can the third and final batch of caramelized onions in the morning.


Those onions are beautiful.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

After having cleared out all of the c - I mean stuff in the guest
bedroom to make room for Mom .... We pretty much filled the entire
back end of our SUV and took it all up to the Thrift Shop.


----------



## bethzaring

Breathe deeply Kaneohegirlinaz!!  Prepped 4 quarts of freshly roasted green chiles for canning green chile sauce tomorrow


----------



## Lee Vining

Dug up my parkway, removed the grass and sprinklers,  and installed rock and a drip system.


----------



## dragnlaw

Trying to figure out if my coffee is cool enough that I don't burn my frozen lip.


yup, it is...

edit, 
but I forgot about the dribble down the chin part.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Trying to figure out if my coffee is cool enough that I don't burn my frozen lip.
> 
> 
> yup, it is...
> 
> edit,
> but I forgot about the dribble down the chin part.



Were just now at the dentist?


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL...  yup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Today is a total goof-off day. Recovering from my pre-hurricane baking marathon yesterday. And doing three loads of wash. And cleaning the half-bath. And fixing a pretty decent dinner last night. *phew* Getting worn out again just thinking of it!


----------



## Vinylhanger

Sitting on my newly painted and cleared off porch.

Heading back to work after a 12 day quarantine.

Today was also a do nothing and chill day for me.

Spent a good portion of quarantine painting the house.  Still a ways to go.  

Need to get back to work to get some rest.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Got all of my Mother's belongings packed into the back of our SUV,
with just a smidgen of room left for our suitcase and coffee-makin's




This is what the morning brought on our last day in California 
The smoke has gotten so bad from all of the fires that all of
us have the reddest eyes I have ever seen!


----------



## Andy M.

Just finished portioning a whole pork loin and vacuum packing the results. They're off to the freezer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> If they're honeybees, you should be able to find a beekeeper in your area who will remove them for free and rehome them.


I finally remembered to contact my neighbor up the street who had backyard bees and hive boxes until he was relocated to San Diego for a year by his company. He's looking to raise bees again, so he came down to check out what we have. Those aren't bees, they're wasps. [emoji15] He wasn't interested in adopting them, nor in removing them. I put a note up on our development's Facebook page to see if anyone has recommendations. 

I don't know if any of them smiled for the camera...


----------



## GotGarlic

Yikes. I hope you can get rid of it without too much trouble.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I finally remembered to contact my neighbor up the street who had backyard bees and hive boxes until he was relocated to San Diego for a year by his company. He's looking to raise bees again, so he came down to check out what we have. Those aren't bees, they're wasps. [emoji15] He wasn't interested in adopting them, nor in removing them. I put a note up on our development's Facebook page to see if anyone has recommendations.
> 
> I don't know if any of them smiled for the camera...
> View attachment 48444



Oh, yeah, that's a wasp nest.

Have you considered putting up a fake wasp nest? I have read online comments from people who did and it was still deterring wasps ten years later. While doing a DuckDuckGo search, I came across a number of articles. I liked this one: https://www.gardenandpatiohomeguide.com/everything-you-need-to-know-about-fake-wasp-nests/

I also came across articles saying that they don't work. I would do it. It's non-toxic and inexpensive. Some people say they have had luck just using a brown paper bag that was tied with a string around the top and hung up.


----------



## GinnyPNW

A couple of years back, we had a wasp nest in the ground out back.  It was half way on our side of the fence & half was on the neighbor's side...with exits on both sides.  Our poor Stanley (Cardigan Welsh Corgi) got curious about it, that's how we found out about it.  Those things get up in the dogs coat & they keep biting and biting.  Each one can bite many, many times.  So, I called the local exterminator & they came out and took care of it for about a hundred bucks.  Well worth it!  They had to suit up & use special stuff to freeze them or something  Hubby wanted to take care of it himself, I vetoed that.  The exterminator said it was a good thing, as they get agitated just from the vibration of the ground when you walk NEAR it.  I called the neighbor and told them to keep their dog, cat and kids away from the area for a while!


----------



## dragnlaw

Up north at the cottage one year we had one under the top tip V of the roof.  Too far away for us to do anything about and they didn't bother us so we ignored them.  

But speaking about vibrations, when my husband was up there with a chain saw doing something (truth to tell I don't remember what or why) but...

even with the saw going,  suddenly he looked up to see a stream of them zipping up over the edge of the roof. They all just hovered, staring at him. 
He froze with the saw still going and stared back - not knowing quite what to do.  

and then they just left! 

we figured they didn't think he was a threat to the nest so let it go.  He finished his job undisturbed. 

Would have been interesting had they decided otherwise.  2 hours to the nearest hospital for either broken bones from a fall or stings or possibly both!


----------



## pepperhead212

I had something related happen last Friday - I came home from a friend's house, where I had been for about 6 hours, and found 6 dead hornets on the floor in my living room, plus two barely alive!  Fortunately, none flying around.  How did they get in?  Where did they get in?  Is there a nest in the house?  I had to figure this out quickly!  After checking just about everywhere, I figured out that the fireplace was the source - despite the damper seeming to close tightly, they must be getting in there.  The ash hole was even tighter sealed outside.  There was one hornet barely moving in there, so I sprayed it with a natural, but deadly spray, consisting of clove, cinnamon, and several other essential oils; I also sprayed around the damper, and sealed off the fireplace as well as possible, and the next day I looked outside, and they were hovering around the top of the chimney, as if there was a nest there.  Still none showing up inside any more, fortunately!  So I found local exterminator that a friend had used, and set up an appointment, but they seemed to disappear by the time he got here on Wednesday (I could have gotten a quicker appt., but we know how those extras get charged for emergencies or weekends!).  The fellow said that he had never seen anything like this before!  The only European hornets he's seen nested in trees, and there are none near my chimney.  He said since it was raining that day, maybe some went into the chimney, to escape the rain, but he was just guessing.  Since none are hovering there anymore, like the day after, they probably went somewhere else to nest.  Hopefully, not nearby!  The worst experience I ever had with these kinds of insects was when I hit an underground yellow jackets nest, with a roto tiller!  Stung me 23 times!  I'm lucky I'm not severely allergic!  I watched from a distance, as they went back to their nest holes, and at night I poured some 20% acetic acid down the holes.  Never saw another one, though I watch closely for them.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL - and out come the memories! 

One evening moving 3 horses from one paddock to another.  All 3 standing at the gate while I tried to put on their halters but they were dancing around slamming their hooves on the ground.  

I realized why, backed away and "Off you go boys! come back in 1/2 hour!"  

Ground nests are easily disturbed and they move...  luckily!

Another time a friend and I were clearing brush for a trail.  She started jumping around and slapping at her T-shirt (black).  Even the dog was whipping around biting herself.  I was the only one not stung. 3 of us jumped on the ATV and scooted out of there.  They were gone the next day - but the dog wouldn't come with us - LOL


----------



## msmofet

And more memories.


I was at Girl Scout camp one summer, and I was in a tent with "mean girls". Apparently they knew there was a bee nest on the ground in back of our tent. They threw one of my socks back there. When I went to get it, I was attacked. When help finally came and took me to the nurse, the total sting count was 26 on one leg and 25 on the other. I, too, was lucky I'm not to be severely allergic.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> And more memories.
> 
> 
> I was at Girl Scout camp one summer, and I was in a tent with "mean girls". Apparently they knew there was a bee nest on the ground in back of our tent. They threw one of my socks back there. When I went to get it, I was attacked. When help finally came and took me to the nurse, the total sting count was 26 on one leg and 25 on the other. I, too, was lucky I'm not to be severely allergic.


Wow, msmofet. Teenagers can be so vicious. They don't really understand the full consequences of their actions, but that doesn't help much in a situation like that.


----------



## Vinylhanger

I was out checking the horses one morning and saw a new wasps nest on the shelter.

Then they all attacked.  I ran, stepped in a small hole, wrenched my back and leg and was down for 3 days.

They got a good dose of spray and I didn't feel very bad about it.


----------



## taxlady

Vinylhanger said:


> I was out checking the horses one morning and saw a new wasps nest on the shelter.
> 
> Then they all attacked.  I ran, stepped in a small hole, wrenched my back and leg and was down for 3 days.
> 
> *They got a good dose of spray and I didn't feel very bad about it*.



Some years back, we invited friends over for supper. It was about this time of year, so we were going to eat outside. I went to move the stack of patio chairs (we hadn't actually eaten outside yet that summer). Well, there was a wasps nest under the bottom one. I got about a dozen stings on face, ears, and scalp. I am not allergic to anything, but I puffed up. The pain calmed down quickly enough that I served supper in the dining room.

Now usually, I'm all for nature and don't want to kill anything. But, I was at the hardware store buying was wasp spray the next day. DH got all dressed up in winter clothes, face covered, sunglasses, gloves, hood on the coat up, ends of sleeves ductaped to the gloves, socks over the bottom of his trousers. You get the picture. He went out after dark and sprayed the heck out of that nest from the recommended 10 metres away. I didn't feel at all bad about that. They frickin' attacked me. I felt worse about poor DH having to dress up in winter coat, etc. in summer.


----------



## Farmer Jon

We are officially out of the Wagyu production business. Our client has out grown our facility and the cost to expand is just too much right now. On the up side we now have a nice empty barn to park trucks in.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Finally got the kitten, Sabina, worn out so we can all go to bed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just finished wedding the front yard.
It took me _*THREE HOURS*_ and I filled
my little Dollar Tree 9qt. bucket!

I've made the dire mistake of sitting down ... I don't
think I'm going to be able to stand up again for a while! 
My legs are screaming


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm down in our basement right now, wine to my right side and the TV with local news and weather to my left. I got a tornado alert on my phone around 4:15 saying that there is a tornado warning for our area until 5:00 AM. I  think I'll read my book until then, or maybe a little later...


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm down in our basement right now, wine to my right side and the TV with local news and weather to my left. I got a tornado alert on my phone around 4:15 saying that there is a tornado warning for our area until 5:00 AM. I  think I'll read my book until then, or maybe a little later...



Sorry to hear that.  Stay safe.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Sorry to hear that.  Stay safe.


Ditto. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## bethzaring

You OK CG?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

WHOA!
Yeah, everything okay there *CG*?


----------



## taxlady

I sure hope we hear from CG soon. I know she was up at far too early with the tornado warning. I imagine she is sleeping a bit later today.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Maybe there's a power outage?


----------



## dragnlaw

Gotta remember CG is a night owl too.

We'll hear from her soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're ok, guys! Didn't mean to worry anyone. I just didn't hop on DC or Facebook right away today. Anyway, any rotation in the storm had broken up before it got close to us. Thankfully, all we had was big thunder rumbles and awesome lightning with not much rain.

And drang is right - we do a fine job of burning the midnight oil. As Himself says, "someone has to wake up the birds". [emoji38]


----------



## GinnyPNW

Whew!  And good to hear that that the night was basically uneventful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Forgot to tell you guys the rest of my wasp nest story. The exterminator, Vanessa, came out yesterday afternoon, looked under the porch, and asked me if we had done anything since I made the appointment. When I told her no, she went back to take a picture. She figured that something like a skunk had attacked the nest to eat some. There was a chunk taken out of the side. It also looked like most every egg had hatched and the wasps were gone. Probably. She said I didn't need anything else done... which would have cost me nothing. However, just to be sure, I had her treat the area, figuring $75 was worth it for our peace of mind.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Double _PHEW_ there *CG*!

Glad you and Himself are okey-dokey, and I agree with you on going head and having Vanessa do her thing.

Never would have thought that any animal would go near a Wasps Nest, but stranger things have happened.
We're seeing oodles of squished Skunks on our roadways here in Cowboyville.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Here in the PNW, we're seeing lots of coyotes out...during the day!!  I'm guessing the hot summer has brought them down to populated areas for food and water.  At night, you can hear them howling all over the hills.  Cadie (the upright one in my photo), refuses to go out front after dark.  We have to take her out back and she's quick to do business and return to safety!


----------



## taxlady

GinnyPNW said:


> Here in the PNW, we're seeing lots of coyotes out...during the day!!  I'm guessing the hot summer has brought them down to populated areas for food and water.  At night, you can hear them howling all over the hills.  Cadie (the upright one in my photo), refuses to go out front after dark.  We have to take her out back and she's quick to do business and return to safety!



I guess the coyotes are saying something rude or scary and Cadie can understand it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Always heard Coyotes on the farm.  My dog Maya always wanted to go out and play - howling back to them.  Always brought her back in saying she was 'bad' to invite them near my chickens and geese! 

Renee Renard did enough damage as it was!


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> I guess the coyotes are saying something rude or scary and Cadie can understand it.



I never thought of it that way.  Maybe?  I will say that Cadie is a very smart one.  Sometimes too smart!  Stanley, our boy, he is the super sweet one!  Cadie can be sweet, but only on her terms.


----------



## dragnlaw

Actually *Ginny*, I rather imagine that Cadie probably had an up close and personal experience with one that you were unaware of.

In mating season for coyote you will often find them hanging around a female dog enticing them to come and 'play'.

Once while riding with a friend and her dog, this ruddy coyote kept popping in and out of the trail giving Kayla the "come hither" glance over the shoulder.  It was all we could do to keep her with us!  LOL - left her at home for a while after that.


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> Actually *Ginny*, I rather imagine that Cadie probably had an up close and personal experience with one that you were unaware of.
> 
> In mating season for coyote you will often find them hanging around a female dog enticing them to come and 'play'.
> 
> Once while riding with a friend and her dog, this ruddy coyote kept popping in and out of the trail giving Kayla the "come hither" glance over the shoulder.  It was all we could do to keep her with us!  LOL - left her at home for a while after that.



Hmmm, personal experience with one?  I'm pretty sure that could not have happened.  Our dogs are never outside without one of us there too.  We live out in the hills with lots of birds of prey and other critters.  We've seen a Fisher or two over the years, rare, but there are here.  I hear that bear have been spotted around, from time to time, coyotes galore, racoons, opossum, etc.  I'm the play it safe type.  

I see the signs posted for "lost" kitty or doggie...the Chihuahuas and Doxies, I don't think they are just missing!  So, if Cadie met one, she was less than 10 weeks old.  

Although, maybe she saw one thru a window, since they are out in the day now?  If so, she didn't tell me about it...and she's usually very vocal about anything that moves outside!


----------



## pepperhead212

I went over to see a friend's new (to him) place today, and I told him to let me know when he needs help with the kitchen or the garden. lol. Seriously, though, he's lucky, as he's now on one level - something that he's never been since I've known him, and he's had both knees replaced. It'll take him a while to get situated, but he's got a good number of friends helping.

While I visited him, I decided to go down to that _Lidl_ store, just past him now.  I have been wanting to get there this week, as they have a deal on 4 lbs of sugar for $1.33, which is less than half price. A couple of other deals, but otherwise, I was not impressed with it overall.  A little more in their baking section, since it is a little larger; 5 lbs of WW flour for only $2.29, which is a steal, assuming it's good - I'll soon see.  And shallots for only $1.99/lb - only places they are this cheap is in the Asian markets. But the produce section overall didn't get my vote, though I will say that I went around dinner time, whereas the Aldi's I always go to in my town right when they open, so it is spotless, or close to it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Making Chunky Apple Sauce.
My Mother has been "ono for" (that's Hawaii-Speak for hungry for)
Chunky Apple Sauce and after tasting her Pumpkin Waffle
the other morning I figured that it would taste 

WAY

better topped with this, some whipped cream and chopped Pecans!


I only got 1/2 a quart with 6 large Fuji Apples 
Oh well, I just let this cool and into the `fridge it will go.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Spent my afternoon putting together 3 small-ish (about the size of a 1/8 sheet pan) Lasagnas, in Dollar Tree Aluminum pans.
Chicken & Spinach Alfredo (I'm trying this again)
Sweet Italian Sausage with Marinara
Meatless Cheese Only

All of these from a 1 pound box of Noodles, two Sweet Italian Sausages-crumbled and browned; 2 B/S Chicken Thighs-poached and shredded.

These will get stashed into the deep freeze for a later meal.  

Meal planning 101


----------



## Andy M.

AntHill5 said:


> I am currently finding out that 1 in 5 adults do not wash their hands after using the bathroom!  How... repulsive!  I think I know of few of those people!  They suck!



Reminds me of a joke.

Two guys in a men's room taking care of business. One guy finishes up and heads for the door and the other guy says, "My mother taught me to wash my hands after peeing."  To which the first guy replied, "My mother taught me not to pee on my hands."


----------



## pepperhead212

That reminds me of an incident a friend told me about many years ago, when he saw a manager of some pizza place he often went to come out of a stall in a men's room, and go back into the kitchen without washing his hands.  He said he did this, despite a sign up, telling the employees to wash their hands before returning to work!  He said that he reported it to their customer service phone center  (this was before internet was available most places), and he said that 3 days later they had a new manager, and he never saw the guy again!


----------



## taxlady

When I tended bar, I didn't bother washing my hands in the washroom. I just washed my hands in the sink at the bar, where everyone could see that I washed my hands.


----------



## dragnlaw

But you didn't actually go up to him and say Thank You?


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> When I tended bar, I didn't bother washing my hands in the washroom. I just washed my hands in the sink at the bar, where everyone could see that I washed my hands.



When we have company over for dinner, I wash my hands in the kitchen sink, even though I just washed them in the bathroom.  Same reason, so guests are assured?


----------



## dragnlaw

GinnyPNW said:


> When we have company over for dinner, I wash my hands in the kitchen sink, even though I just washed them in the bathroom.  Same reason, so guests are assured?



  +1


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

+2
I constantly wash my hands in the kitchen sink as I'm preparing a meal or prepping, whatever.
I will keep a pan of hot soapy water in the sink and swish my hands, rinse and then dry.
Geez, maybe that's why I have have such dry skin


----------



## dragnlaw

Kgirl,  I hear yuh!  On the farm, you wash your hands when you come in, you wash your hands before you go to the washroom, after you go to the washroom, after cat pan, horse stalls, chicken coop, goose pens, dog doo-doo, 

and then there's the kitchen...  bacon fat, egg goo, chicken, pork, beef, fish...  list goes on...   and it seems one washes between each and every task...  

and the garden... 

yup - dry and cracked hands -  we joke at the gun club that we wash our hands before_ and_ after a trip to the bathroom.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When in danger or in doubt...wash your hands.


----------



## GinnyPNW

PrincessFiona60 said:


> When in danger or in doubt...wash your hands.



Good rule to remember, PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GinnyPNW said:


> Good rule to remember, PF!



Learned that one first semester of nursing school.  Got to be a joke, if we didn't know an answer we'd say "Wash your hands."


----------



## GinnyPNW

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Learned that one first semester of nursing school.  Got to be a joke, if we didn't know an answer we'd say "Wash your hands."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It's good to be technically correct


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

princessfiona60 said:


> learned that one first semester of nursing school.  Got to be a joke, if we didn't know an answer we'd say "wash your hands."


----------



## pepperhead212

Something funny happened this morning - my 87 year old neighbor called me, and she asked me if I use butternut squash.  I told her I do, and I grow them, as well, and asked if she got one in that produce "subscription" her daughter signed her up for (she has given me a number of veggies she didn't want to learn about). She said that was it, and when I saw it, I could tell why she really didn't want to fool with it - it was large, (over 4 lbs I found out when I got it home), and she was having trouble lifting it! She wanted to know what I do with them, but the things I told her about didn't seem like things she would make!  She was also sort of intimidated by how hard it was, though I told her than it can be roasted whole, and the soft flesh scraped out, like a sweet potato. And when I told her about the seeds in the one end, though I explained that I rinse those off and use them, that did it - she didn't want to attempt it.  I offered her a much smaller one, to roast with a sweet potato, but she wouldn't bite.  Then she gave me some of the sweet potatoes - she said it was far more than she would use (I'm guessing it was a 5 lb bag - more than the usual 3 lb). She said she liked giving me these things, for all those tomatoes and cucumbers she gets from me, and I told her I'd soon have some lettuce and greens for her - as usual, I plant far more than I can eat!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Thanks, Dave!  That's a sweet story and I really enjoyed it. 

I miss have that extra stuff from the garden to share with others!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Aaw, that's so nice of you *Dave*!

I love sharing food with my neighbors.
I don't have a garden, wish I could, but ... Cowboyville is NOT
conducive at all to growing much of anything, I tried


----------



## pepperhead212

*KGirl*,  Don't forget - hot peppers love heat!  And it seems the hottest ones like it hotter.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

pepperhead212 said:


> *KGirl*,  Don't forget - *hot peppers love heat*!  And it seems the hottest ones like it hotter.



True dat Dave!
Hmmm ... maybe I'll get my BIL back in Hawaii to send me some seeds from the peppers we grew in Hawaii for Chili Pepper (we say peppa) Water, HOT!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just came back in the house after doing a tiny bit of skygazing. I went out to look at the new moon and noticed a number of "stars". I knew that two were planets; I  thought I knew what the third one was. I went into the house to ask Himself. I pointed in the appropriate directions saying "Moon? Jupiter?  Saturn? Vega?" He said  a generic "yes" after each - except for Vega. He was impressed. I was excited. So excited he said that I was having an astrogasm. [emoji23] He wasn't as impressed when we went back out. Vega wasn't Vega, it was Altair. Hmm, I guess a star is just a star to the untrained. LOL!


----------



## GinnyPNW

LOL, CG, but isn't it great to be able to see the stars!?  We can see them here, in the PNW, providing the sky is clear  In L.A., rare!  Just too many lights.  Sigh.  

For me, I washing a load of towels.  Bathed both pups today, getting them ready for the road!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

cooking goddess said:


> just came back in the house after doing a tiny bit of skygazing. I went out to look at the new moon and noticed a number of "stars". I knew that two were planets; i  thought i knew what the third one was. I went into the house to ask himself. I pointed in the appropriate directions saying "moon? Jupiter?  Saturn? Vega?" he said  a generic "yes" after each - except for vega. He was impressed. I was excited. So excited he said that *i was having an astrogasm*. [emoji23] he wasn't as impressed when we went back out. Vega wasn't vega, it was altair. Hmm, i guess a star is just a star to the untrained. Lol!



bahahaha!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Getting ready for harvest. For perspective that door is 43 wide by 24 tall.


----------



## cookiecrafter

Farmer Jon said:


> Getting ready for harvest. For perspective that door is 43 wide by 24 tall. View attachment 48932



So well organized!  I love it!!!  There comes a time when we could all use a door as big as yours!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

There's a pretty good chance that my house would fit through that door! [emoji44] It's certainly wide enough.

May you have a bountiful harvest, Jon!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> There's a pretty good chance that my house would fit through that door! [emoji44] It's certainly wide enough.
> 
> May you have a bountiful harvest, Jon!



+1

Same goes for my house, except that it's attached at both sides, since it's a townhouse.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> True dat Dave!
> Hmmm ... maybe I'll get my BIL back in Hawaii to send me some seeds from the peppers we grew in Hawaii for Chili Pepper (we say peppa) Water, HOT!!


Why not grow the only chile pepper native to Arizona?

https://www.phoenixnewtimes.com/res...a-chiltepin-chiltepines-chile-pepper-11301988

If anyone is interested, I found this.

https://www.chilipeppermadness.com/chili-pepper-recipes/hot-sauces/hawaiian-chili-pepper-water/


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> There's a pretty good chance that my house would fit through that door! [emoji44] It's certainly wide enough.
> 
> May you have a bountiful harvest, Jon!


Lol, mine, too! My house is 30 feet wide! [emoji16]


----------



## dragnlaw

Yup, both the farm (well, maybe not the 2nd floor) and my sons would/will fit in there.  

Busy time for you Jon - here's for a great harvest for you.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Catching up on email and watching the other RVers walking while drinking coffee and walking their puppies!  

(Oh, man, the folks next to us picked up their new black & tan Coon Hound from their breeder at the dog show!  You wouldn't believe the size of his ears!  Not sure how he holds up that head!)


----------



## bethzaring

planning on turning these tomatoes, and onions and garlic not in photo, into 7 quarts of spaghetti sauce today.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Questioning my sanity...*

*beth*, that looks like one massive undertaking. How did you and your DH hold up after your all-day cooking session?

**********************************

As for me, I just submitted an ad for a garage sale for this weekend. I'm having it Friday and Saturday, but in the afternoon. I know it's more tradition to have them in the morning (and early!  ) but that's just not me. I figure "my sale, my hours". We'll see how it goes. I'm heading the ad "Movingish Sale". I have hopes. I figure we get rid of everything that hasn't been put to use for the last few years - out it goes. Except Himself. He's not much help around here, but I'd probably miss him if he sold.  NordicTrack clothes rack, anyone?

If nothing else, the garage is the cleanest it's been in ages.  So...if you don't see me around here for the rest of the week, you know I'm either busy beyond belief or dead.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...As for me, I just submitted an ad for a garage sale for this weekend. I'm having it Friday and Saturday, *but in the afternoon*. I know it's more tradition to have them in the morning (and early!  ) but that's just not me. I figure "my sale, my hours". We'll see how it goes...




CG, my limited experience with yard sales is that the time you post for the sale to start means little. The pros and other early birds will show up EARLY and start poking around in what you've put out.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> *beth*, that looks like one massive undertaking. How did you and your DH hold up after your all-day cooking session?
> 
> **********************************
> 
> As for me, I just submitted an ad for a garage sale for this weekend. I'm having it Friday and Saturday, but in the afternoon. I know it's more tradition to have them in the morning (and early!  ) but that's just not me. I figure "my sale, my hours". We'll see how it goes. I'm heading the ad "Movingish Sale". I have hopes. I figure we get rid of everything that hasn't been put to use for the last few years - out it goes. Except Himself. He's not much help around here, but I'd probably miss him if he sold.  NordicTrack clothes rack, anyone?
> 
> If nothing else, the garage is the cleanest it's been in ages.  So...if you don't see me around here for the rest of the week, you know I'm either busy beyond belief or dead.



Wishing you all the best for a great Garage Sale!  I don't envy you the task!  Before we moved to the PNW, I did a lot of donating and Freecycling.  I had been in the house for a few decades and then we inherited all my Mom's stuff and then all my BIL's stuff...let's just say we had a lot of stuff!  But, I started downsizing a couple of years before we actually moved.  I knew it was going to be monumental.  In the end, what didn't fit in the RV, filled 3 moving Pods.    As I sorted and boxed, I asked myself, "How much am I willing to pay to store this?"  That helped me give up a lot of stuff!


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy M. said:


> CG, my limited experience with yard sales is that the time you post for the sale to start means little. The pros and other early birds will show up EARLY and start poking around in what you've put out.



Absolutely correct!  My SIL had garage sales twice a year and believe me - some even rang the door bell at 6 am - saying "oh I have to go out of town, could I just have a quick look?"  duh...


----------



## CharlieD

trying really hard not to fall asleep at work


----------



## GinnyPNW

CG, can you modify that ad to say something like, absolutely no early viewing or something?  Might make them think twice...and then turn off the doorbell...LOL.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ginny, we have a lot of "our stuff/Mom's stuff". I moved quite a few things to MA when I spent five years cleaning and fixing up their house in Ohio before we put it on the market. There are very few things that I want to move back that way. 20 years has made a number of things less sentimental and I can finally let go.





Andy M. said:


> CG, my limited experience with yard sales is that the time you post for the sale to start means little. The pros and other early birds will show up EARLY and start poking around in what you've put out.


Ah, but this time the last line in my ad is "Early birds pay double". It worked for a friend of mine; I hope it works for me. And with a double garage attached to the house, nothing goes outside until I put the door up. 

There is a guy around the corner that has early birded when I had a few garage sales in the two thousand and aughts. Rather than be annoying, he was rather helpful - unlike the others. He garage sale picks pretty much to run his own antique site. I have his card. I'll call him when I get everything in the garage so he can shop the day before others. I'm hoping he buys up everything he eyed last time - we had him in our house when he inquired if we had other items and I showed him what goes when we get closer to moving. We really aren't close, but I'm cleaning things out anyway. [emoji38]


----------



## GinnyPNW

CG, sounds like you have thought things thru and have a good plan in place!  And, I agree with starting well in advance too!


----------



## bethzaring

Cooking Goddess said:


> *beth*, that looks like one massive undertaking. How did you and your DH hold up after your all-day cooking session?
> 
> **********************************




Dh?  My Dh?  He did what he does best...stayed out of my way!  Actually his arm is still in a sling from rotor cuff and bicep tendon surgery so he is out of commission.  For myself, I slept 10 hours.

Good luck with the yard sale!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

beth, it sounds like your DH is cut from the same cloth as Himself!

While I am still questioning why I am doing this garage sale thing, I made $215 bucks today on a pre-sale. I called the neighborhood antique picker a couple of days ago and asked if he was still interested in a few things I had. Well, a few things less to sell come Friday!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> beth, it sounds like your DH is cut from the same cloth as Himself!
> 
> While I am still questioning why I am doing this garage sale thing, *I made $215 bucks today on a pre-sale*. I called the neighborhood antique picker a couple of days ago and asked if he was still interested in a few things I had. Well, a few things less to sell come Friday!




YAY!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ditto!!  Sounds like a productive day to me!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm going to die! We are getting way too old for having garage sales. [emoji38]

So... today's sales were only $79. Lots of little things, though. We almost got rid of our unwanted sleeper sofa, for free, but the two guys who came to take it couldn't figure out how to fit it through the door. I fear we are going to have to pay to get rid of it... along with the full size office desk, solid oak TV cabinet...

Since everything is already set up, but there are things we didn't get sorted out, crazy me will be doing this again next Friday and Saturday.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm going to die! We are getting way too old for having garage sales. [emoji38]
> 
> So... today's sales were only $79. Lots of little things, though. We almost got rid of our unwanted sleeper sofa, for free, but the two guys who came to take it couldn't figure out how to fit it through the door. I fear we are going to have to pay to get rid of it... along with the full size office desk, solid oak TV cabinet...
> 
> Since everything is already set up, but there are things we didn't get sorted out, crazy me will be doing this again next Friday and Saturday.



We had an oak entertainment center for our old analog TV and component stereo equipment. When we went digital in 2008, it went to the basement until a couple of years ago. We couldn't sell it or give it away so I broke it up into manageable pieces and put it out in the trash.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We had an old oak desk and entertainment unit, a huge one!
When we got rid of the old TV and joined the 21st century,
DH friend came over with his tool set, took everything apart and 
loaded it on to trailer and took over to his daughters house and 
put it back together again for her.
And then I had to go buy new furniture, awww shucks


----------



## GinnyPNW

Sorry, CG!  If I only had a magic wand...poof and it would all go away!


----------



## taxlady

I have a beautiful oak credenza that I used in my home office for years. I got it at a garage sale, for $10. I had to borrow a friend's van to get it home. So, it cost me most of a tank of gas. I had  to drive it from my friend's place, in town, to the 'burbs and back. Seemed only fair to fill up his tank close to his house before dropping it off. When I think about it, I think it was actually my friend who drove the van. He was there, helping get it out of the van and into our house. I have underground parking, but my office is in the basement, on the same level as the garage.

I'm not looking forward to getting rid of it. I definitely don't ever want to move it. I haven't really used it in years, other than as a work surface, since I retired  seven years ago.


----------



## taxlady

GinnyPNW said:


> Sorry, CG!  If I only had a magic wand...poof and it would all go away!



I wish.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ginny, I've been looking for a wand and my ruby slippers for years!





Andy M. said:


> We had an oak entertainment center for our old analog TV and component stereo equipment. When we went digital in 2008, it went to the basement until a couple of years ago. We couldn't sell it or give it away so I broke it up into manageable pieces and put it out in the trash.


We use the top for our flat screen TV, and the interior shelves for the DVD/CD player, amplifier, and turntable. The space for an analog TV has our tower computer. We did use it for the internet until the motherboard blew. Himself never gets around to fixing it. I just want it gone.

I figure we'll have a sledgehammer party to break big things down to small so it's easier to move out of the house. Probably going to need a small dumpster for everything. Everyone else around us has rented a dumpster, some multiple times. I figure we may as well do it once. [emoji38]


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ginny, I've been looking for a wand and my ruby slippers for years!We use the top for our flat screen TV, and the interior shelves for the DVD/CD player, amplifier, and turntable. The space for an analog TV has our tower computer. We did use it for the internet until the motherboard blew. Himself never gets around to fixing it. I just want it gone.
> 
> I figure we'll have a sledgehammer party to break big things down to small so it's easier to move out of the house. Probably going to need a small dumpster for everything. Everyone else around us has rented a dumpster, some multiple times. I figure we may as well do it once. [emoji38]



Some cities allow a "Special Pick-up" for trash, once a year...or for move-in or move-out.  You might check on that before renting a dumpster.  They aren't cheap!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ginny, I've been looking for a wand and my ruby slippers for years!We use the top for our flat screen TV, and the interior shelves for the DVD/CD player, amplifier, and turntable. The space for an analog TV has our tower computer. We did use it for the internet until the motherboard blew. Himself never gets around to fixing it. I just want it gone.
> 
> I figure *we'll have a sledgehammer party* to break big things down to small so it's easier to move out of the house. Probably going to need a small dumpster for everything. Everyone else around us has rented a dumpster, some multiple times. I figure we may as well do it once. [emoji38]



BAHAHAHAHA!
I love it *CG*!
A BYOS party


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GinnyPNW said:


> Some cities allow a "Special Pick-up" for trash, once a year...or for move-in or move-out.  You might check on that before renting a dumpster.  They aren't cheap!


We live in a town of 11,000 that does not provide all the services we enjoyed back in Ohio. We are responsible for hiring our own trash collection company. What we can't fit into our 96-gallon cart would require a special pickup - with extra cost for a second guy, and a per-item charge that will cost far more than a dumpster. The rates by us aren't all that bad for dumpsters. I miss being able to put anything on the curb and have it disappear...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> We live in a town of 11,000 that does not provide all the services we enjoyed back in Ohio. We are responsible for hiring our own trash collection company. What we can't fit into our 96-gallon cart would require a special pickup - with extra cost for a second guy, and a per-item charge that will cost far more than a dumpster. The rates by us aren't all that bad for dumpsters. *I miss being able to put anything on the curb and have it disappear.*..




When we all moved from Hawaii to Arizona, I had two of the neighbor boys help me with their handcart (I had to clear out TWO households!).  We took things out to the curb, little by little and each item magically disappeared.
One mans junk is another mans treasure 

And the same here in AZ, I made arrangements with our hired trash collection company to come pick up our old-falling-apart patio furniture.
Not long after DH and I put it out on the curb for the following morning, the doorbell rang.  It was a neighbor down the street who we did not know asking us if he could pay us for the furniture... "NO! take it!" I called the hired trash company to ask them not to come and credit our account the $50 we had to pre-pay, no problem I was told.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Back home, if the trash shoppers didn't take stuff before the garbage guys, everything from the curb was picked up, no extra cost. If you were disposing a refrigerator, you needed a sticker to show that the refrigerant had been removed. And you had to remove the valve from a propane tank. Easy peasy - and economical.

I checked back home recently. It's pretty much run the same, except quarterly fees have gone up... like everywhere else.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Back in Kaneohe, our trash was a City & County of Honolulu service, we didn't pay for it, well our high taxes paid for it.
We also had a free, once a month, "Bulky Item Pick Up" day, just put it out to the curb and it was gone when you got home from work.
The "Rubbish Man" is paid very well, has great benefits, retirement AND they get to pick over all the stuff.  They'd clean it up, take it to the swap meet and make money off it 
At Christmas, on Oahu, everyone puts out a case or 12 pack of some sort of canned beverage... be it Beer or Soda.  Separate trucks would be sent out just to pick up their botty! AND they'd sell that too 
One of my girl friend's husband was a Rubbish Man ... she didn't have to work!


----------



## dragnlaw

On the farm we had weekly trash pick-up for 1) household, 2) recycle, 3) compost.  Each with their own bin (black, blue, brown).  They were required as the trucks had those lifter arms.  Several times a year there was "big" trash pick-up - but most times, put it at the curb side and it was gone before 5 pm LOL. 

Here, in town, they have: 1) household, (one only and not over 50 lbs.!), 2) as many blue recycle boxes as you want (you can 'earn' a gold box for lots of recycle, wha?), 3) Compost. 

If you want a big trash pick-up you need to phone the city - they will give you a date (1 maybe 2 weeks away) and there cannot be more than 4 pieces total, plus loose pieces must be tied in bundles of a certain measure.
If you also have more household garbage you phone the city and they will give you stickers that you put on the bags - so the garbage men know it's legit. They do not have trucks with lifters -

Waterdown was absorbed by the City of Hamilton in 2001- and now is a population of almost 800,000! go figure
Edit, forgot to mention the area of my farm had a population of probably 1,000.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Before we made our move from Los Angeles to the PNW, I used Freecycle to clear things out, at my own pace.  It was great, especially since I work from home.  And in L.A., your bound to find someone that wants what you no longer want.  

Here in the PNW, we have Trash Nothing.  It works for many things, but certainly not as quickly as in L.A.  And there are still things that it is just easier to drop off at the local donations place, rather than coordinate the pick up.  And, here, I get a lot of folks from 20, 30 or 40 miles, saying they really want it, but they don't drive or some other excuse, asking for delivery.  Come on, free!  You come get it.  I think my record for someone driving to get it was a Seattle person, but he would pick it up on his drive down to Oregon City.  It was a infra-red turkey fryer.  

Anyway, I would have needed a lot more dumpsters, without Freecycle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While my hero husband is out hunting and gathering supper (Chinese) I thought I'd let you all know that, while I am exhausted, I'm $342...richer? 

Considering the time spent on everything, I probably made about five bucks an hour. [emoji38]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

cooking goddess said:


> while my hero husband is out hunting and gathering supper (chinese) i thought i'd let you all know that, while i am exhausted, i'm $342...richer?
> 
> Considering the time spent on everything, *i probably made about five bucks an hour.* [emoji38]


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> While my hero husband is out hunting and gathering supper (Chinese) I thought I'd let you all know that, while I am exhausted, I'm $342...richer?
> 
> Considering the time spent on everything, I probably made about five bucks an hour. [emoji38]



Woo hoo!  Drinks on CG!!  

Glad it is behind you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not quite, Ginny. I already paid for an ad for next week. Just one day, probably Friday. And everything is free. Well, the ad will say to bring a donation for the local food pantry. So, almost free.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not quite, Ginny. I already paid for an ad for next week. Just one day, probably Friday. And everything is free. Well, the ad will say to *bring a donation for the local food pantry*. So, almost free.



What a great idea *CG*!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not quite, Ginny. I already paid for an ad for next week. Just one day, probably Friday. And everything is free. Well, the ad will say to bring a donation for the local food pantry. So, almost free.



Hmmm, that's a very nice way to clear out the balance!  Win-win, I would say.  Good for you, CG!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PANICING! 

We just got an alert on our phones of our first Hard Freeze of the Season, kinda early for the year really.

I went outside to remove the garden hoses from the faucets, put them away and went looking for the faucet covers .... WHERE ARE THEY? 

Then I remembered that this past Spring, when I took them off the hose bibs, I threw them out... they had seen better days and intended to buy new ones.
Now is not exactly the best time to be doing this, but there you are,
I called to Tractor Supply up the road a piece and thankfully they have plenty the nice young gal said.

PHEW!!!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Glad that worked out K-girl!  And, thanks for the timely reminder too!

I'm making Chief's sloppy joes for lunch.  Will report on that later!


----------



## taxlady

Faucet covers? We just take the hose off; turn off the water from inside and leave the tap open, so any water can drain out.

I've been looking at Danish recipes and saved a couple to Copy Me That. It works reasonably well with the Danish ones, but it often leaves out the instructions or some of them. It's not hard to tweak that. I guess the software has a hard time guessing what's what in a different language.


----------



## dragnlaw

what do you call a "hard frost" ?  We get phone warnings for life threatening conditions such as tornadoes but certainly not _frost!_

With the paddocks, I only put the hoses away when it looked like the daytime temperature would not get above freezing for more than about 3 hours during the day.  
LOL - that way I could still drain them and put them away but used them until that time. 

After that it was using the compressor to go around and clear the 17 outside taps.  Involved 2 people or one HECK of a lot of walking for one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

dragn, the alert is probably from a weather app. One that I have can alert you to everything. I have most of them turned off. 



taxlady said:


> Faucet covers? We just take the hose off; turn off the water from inside and leave the tap open, so any water can drain...


That's all we do.  It's the only way I remember it from even way back when I was a kid.


----------



## GotGarlic

dragnlaw said:


> what do you call a "hard frost" ?  We get phone warnings for life threatening conditions such as tornadoes but certainly not _frost![/I_


_Most of the weather apps use the National Weather Service definitions and data for their forecasts. 


https://www.weather.gov/iwx/fallfrostinfo_


----------



## dragnlaw

Actually *Kgirl* probably has one of the newer outside faucets that actually turn off inside the wall of the house.  Making it that you don't have to turn it off inside.  Was a real boon in the houses we build in '96 and 2000.


----------



## dragnlaw

So even though frost can, and often does, occur at 36, I'm guessing most people would worry about their plants when the frost is at the 32 mark.  

But I would say that your faucets would survive at the 36 and probably even the 32 - as long as - it doesn't stay there that long. (and the sun comes out!)


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> So even though frost can, and often does, occur at 36, I'm guessing most people would worry about their plants when the frost is at the 32 mark.
> 
> But I would say that your faucets would survive at the 36 and probably even the 32 - as long as - it doesn't stay there that long. (and the sun comes out!)



I forgot to do anything with our one outside faucet one year and nothing happened, not even to the hose that got left outside. I think that must have been the year I hurt my back bringing in the giant rosemary plant. I was stuck in bed for a few weeks and I guess it just slipped our minds. I didn't notice until spring, when it didn't need to be turned on again. And here on the West Island of Montreal, we get prolonged periods of well below freezing, every winter.

BTW, I just recently read that even if it doesn't get down to 0°C / 32°F, to protect plants. Cold air sinks, so even if the air temperature is above the freezing mark, it could be freezing at ground level.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> BTW, I just recently read that even if it doesn't get down to 0°C / 32°F, to protect plants. Cold air sinks, so even if the air temperature is above the freezing mark, it could be freezing at ground level.


Yes, and parts of plants that are in little dips in the yard can have some partial freezing that can damage them. And weather stations can be way up in the air.


----------



## bethzaring

dragnlaw said:


> what do you call a "hard frost" ?  We get phone warnings for life threatening conditions such as tornadoes but certainly not _frost!_
> 
> .



K's warning was for a hard freeze.  I take that to mean 30*F or colder.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

(photo credit Amazon.com)

This is what I bought at Tractor Supply this afternoon.
In this area, it's recommended that you detach the hoses, 
put them away, like in the garage and then put these insulated
covers over the spigot.

No we don't have a away to turn off the water faucets, 
only to the drip system, that I turn off and drain the lines.

The plant materials here survive the winter well, at least
if you go with the advice from the County Extension Office, 
which we did on our property.

Yes, we have different Apps on our phones for all different sorts 
of alerts, Weather, Amber, Silver Alerts, Fire, Police ... I think that's it 

And yes, a "Hard Freeze" is considered 29° or below and it's coming awfully early this year.  
Last night we had just a regular Freeze which is 32°... I had to actually turn on the heat.  
Usually we don't do that until maybe the second week in November.


----------



## GinnyPNW

That's what we use here too, K-Girl!  Here at home and at Mom's place too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I can't decide if I want to nap or shower. My garage "sale" is done...and so am I. This getting up at 8:30 is for the birds! [emoji23]

On the plus side, I have four good sized boxes of non-perishable goods and $125 for the food bank. Not too many things for the thrift shop, but I do need to find one that will pick up the furniture.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> I can't decide if I want to nap or shower. My garage "sale" is done...and so am I. This getting up at 8:30 is for the birds! [emoji23]
> 
> On the plus side, I have four good sized boxes of non-perishable goods and $125 for the food bank. Not too many things for the thrift shop, but I do need to find one that will pick up the furniture.



That's great CG!  Congrats & sleep in tomorrow!  

Best wishes on finding a Thrift shop that will pick up, or even take the stuff.  When we were trying to do the same, we found that they only wanted brand new stuff!  What?!


----------



## taxlady

CG, if you can't find a thrift shop that will pick up, you could always try Freecycle.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

When we were trying to empty out Mom's apartment back in California back in August, we had a heck of a time!
But here in Cowboyville AZ no problem.
I wanted to get rid of the old bed in our guest room and buy Mom a new on --- gone!


----------



## Lee Vining

We are in the Nevada desert checking out the beautiful scenery and petroglyphs.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Love puppy's goggles!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I went out with a gang from work. Local bar. I had a couple drinks...first in many years. Had a good time, home by 6:30.


----------



## dragnlaw

Great photo's Lee.  Looks like fun. 

Good for you Princess!


----------



## Andy M.

Very nice.


----------



## bethzaring

I'm finally doing something I have wanted to do for years; dealing with very small garlic cloves before they languish and end up on the compost pile next Spring.  This is the first phase of dehydrating any garlic, drying for a few hours to loosen the skins from the flesh.


----------



## taxlady

Beth, what's the next step?


----------



## pepperhead212

So, *beth*, what were you doing with all those small garlic cloves in the first place? Ones you couldn't plant?  Are you going to dehydrate them, after getting the skin off?


----------



## bethzaring

taxlady said:


> Beth, what's the next step?




The next step is to peel off the skins, then run the cloves through a slicing disc in a food processor and return the garlic pieces to the dehydrator.  After that I will put the dried pieces in a blender to make garlic powder.


----------



## bethzaring

pepperhead212 said:


> So, *beth*, what were you doing with all those small garlic cloves in the first place? Ones you couldn't plant?  Are you going to dehydrate them, after getting the skin off?



Those garlic cloves are Red Chesnok and Purple Glazer.  I mainly grow German Extra Hardy, which are very large cloves, but I don't want to grow only one variety of garlic.   The two red varieties are just small cloves but have excellent flavor.  Yes I am going to dehydrate these small cloves and grind them into garlic powder.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the info Beth. I've been thinking about dehydrating some garlic.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just got back from running an errand ... as I got back into the car to drive home, I noticed some of the beautiful Fall Colored leaves every so gently drifting in the wind.
WOW!
_That _was amazing! 
I'd never seen that before ... `member now, I'm from Hawaii, moved to Southern Arizona where there's not much of that, but here in Northern AZ, 
WOW, just wow!


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm making a batch of Breakfast sandwiches.  We'll eat 2 and freeze 4.  Using croissants, deli sliced ham, sliced cheddar and I'm baking the eggs in a bun size muffin pan.  Yum!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Just got back from running an errand ... as I got back into the car to drive home, I noticed some of the beautiful Fall Colored leaves every so gently drifting in the wind.
> WOW!
> _That _was amazing!
> I'd never seen that before ... `member now, I'm from Hawaii, moved to Southern Arizona where there's not much of that, but here in Northern AZ,
> WOW, just wow!



This is a favorite time of year for me too!  The trees and shrubs put on such a show.  My very favorite time of year, for my favorite backyard tree:


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Just got back from running an errand ... as I got back into the car to drive home, I noticed some of the beautiful Fall Colored leaves every so gently drifting in the wind.
> WOW!
> _That _was amazing!
> I'd never seen that before ... `member now, I'm from Hawaii, moved to Southern Arizona where there's not much of that, but here in Northern AZ,
> WOW, just wow!



When my aunt moved to AZ (Tucson/Mariana?) from NJ she had everyone/anyone send her fall leaves in the mail the first few years she was there. 



GinnyPNW said:


> This is a favorite time of year for me too!  The trees and shrubs put on such a show.  My very favorite time of year, for my favorite backyard tree:
> 
> View attachment 49555



I love going leaf peeping when I can.


----------



## GinnyPNW

msmofet said:


> I love going leaf peeping when I can.



That's one of the best parts of camping in the Fall...the drive to the destination is filled with wonderful views!  Trees, mountains, rivers, waterfalls and the ocean.  We get all of those views on the way to camp along Washington Coast!


----------



## pepperhead212

I like looking at those leaves changing, but not cleaning them up.

Today it was crappy out, so it was an inside day (that will be everyday, soon).  I cleaned up some stuff in the kitchen that went into the dehydrator - still more outside, but not much to dry.  And I totally  cleaned the top of my range - a twice a year thing I do (besides the usual daily cleaning, when I cook things), when I do a major cleaning of the burned on grease, and turn my pilot lights on or off - this time, on.  I used something for the first time today on this - one of those "power erasers".  Just a little sponge like thing, Mr Clean put out, and a lot of generics out there - I used Dollar General.  I use it frequently on other things, and it works great, so I don't know why I never used it for this!  It doesn't get off the black burned on oil, that you need oven cleaner for (something I use for my spring cleaning), but it worked great for most of it.  That shiny kettle in the photo is at least 10 years old, and the PE keeps that clean easily.


Cleaned range top, and turned the pilot lights back on today. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

Not bad for a 38 year old range, either!  That thing will outlive me, for sure.


----------



## GotGarlic

GinnyPNW said:


> This is a favorite time of year for me too!  The trees and shrubs put on such a show.  My very favorite time of year, for my favorite backyard tree:
> 
> View attachment 49555


Gorgeous colors [emoji7] Our sugar maple in the front yard is just starting to turn.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

... I'm about to get ready to go out to lunch
with two of my Neighborhood Gal Pals.

Missus Next-Door Neighbor is in dire need
of "Girl Time" and vent about their most
recent adventure in the OR again for Mister's
heart.
We don't have the proper facilities here in Cowboyville,
so they had to go down to the Big City.

There will be wine involved


----------



## GinnyPNW

I just found a new use for an old product!  My "cooktop wipes" make quick work of cleaning the inside of the glass on the new air fryer!  Now, I'm thinking they could help cut down on big jobs in the regular oven too.  Of course, this likely means that the spray bottle of "cooktop cleaner" could serve a similar purpose with a paper towel instead.  I'll have to try it out.  The wipes are just so convenient!


----------



## Farmer Jon

It's too muddy for harvest today so sighted in a couple rifles and did some plinking today. Got bit by Purple Haze. That will leave a reminder to keep my big thumb out of the way of the slide.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> It's too muddy for harvest today so sighted in a couple rifles and did some plinking today. Got bit by Purple Haze. That will leave a reminder to keep my big thumb out of the way of the slide. View attachment 49601View attachment 49602



OW!  Been there, done that.


----------



## dragnlaw

Yup, me too! Ouch!


----------



## Andy M.

Waiting for/hoping for our bags to be delivered from the airline. They claim to know where they are...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Figuring out the ICD 10 code for Zombie Bite - W50.3XXA


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Figuring out the ICD 10 code for Zombie Bite - W50.3XXA



Deadliest Warrior?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> Deadliest Warrior?



huh?


----------



## dragnlaw

just trying to figure out what a Zombie Bite is.


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> just trying to figure out what a Zombie Bite is.



I'm thinking Princess just wants to be prepared for quick action today...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

dragnlaw said:


> just trying to figure out what a Zombie Bite is.



It is a bite from a zombie, the code is what would be used as the diagnosis if you went to the Emergency Room for treatment.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm thinking Princess just wants to be prepared for quick action today...



Yep, need to be prepared for action.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Same code would be used for a werewolf bite as opposed by a dog bite - W54.0XXA.


----------



## taxlady

I'm listening to my husband and a friend try to take apart a very solidly built bookshelf. It was built by my father-in-law and he really made it solid. Over-engineered would be a good description. It's too large to get it down the stairs, in spite of the fact that it was moved up those stairs. 

There's this one screw that won't come out. F-I-L filled the hole with wood putty or something. He did this to two of them. We think he was going to hide all the screw heads, but decided against that extra effort after the second one. The shelf was probably built in 1982 and that wood putty has been drying and hardening ever since.

Hurray! They got the screw out. There were a number of different tools used. The screw has been destroyed in the process. The shelf has been disassembled enough that it is going down the stairs as I type. Phew.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

So stoked!
Our Community had their Craft & Bake Sale for the first time in two years!
I love to participate in this, when I can.

I planned well in advance and made only 2 items this go around.
Half-sized Bundt Cakes in Rum and Kahlua.
I made 12 of each flavor over a period of time, froze them,
and the night before the sale I defrosted them on the kitchen counter.
I had kept all of my display "stuff" from past events, so it was
no problem setting up.
I got a cherry spot in the Hall, right as folks walked in the door,

BAM!

There I was.


(well, no, that's NOT me )

I offered free samples again and this time got to have one
of my Neighborhood Gal Pals at the table next to me.
She asked me, "How on Earth did you score us these tables? This is prime real estate girl!" 

Hoomalimali
In English, it's kinda like, I'm nice to you and you're nice to me.
Whenever I have some extra baked goods or the sort,
I share it with the gals in our Community Center who run
the show around here.
It doesn't cost you anything to be kind.

Anyways, I sold out of all of my cakes 2 hours prior to
it all ending 
I hung around for awhile with my Gal Pal and then went home
to take a nap! 

Here's the kicker, my Mother does cross-stich and needle point projects throughout the year and had several finished pieces that she wanted to try to sell at the Sale - she sold out faster than I did!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Woo hoo!  Good for you K-girl!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea K-Girl!!

Me? Just waking up from a nap. Cats do not understand Daylight Savings Time, thus they woke me at 4 am.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> Woo hoo!  Good for you K-girl!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea K-Girl!!
> 
> Me? Just waking up from a nap. Cats do not understand Daylight Savings Time, thus they woke me at 4 am.




Thanks gals!
Ya know, I handed out over 
*ONE HUNDRED* 
free samples of Cake.
I was busier doing that then schmoozing 
My Gal Pal said that my packaging got folks' attention,
then the samples (some _men _came by multiple times saying that they just had to try another taste )


----------



## taxlady

That community craft and bake sale sounds like fun. Well done Kgirl.


----------



## Just Cooking

That's marvelous, K-Girl.

I love going to those things.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

I sure hope more Craft Sales start up around here again soon.  

Not only for the holidays but the summer months of Fairs as well. Keeping fingers and toes crossed for next year! 

Glad it went well for you *Kgirl.*  You worked your bu** off for it!


----------



## Andy M.

Just sent SO off to FL again. Her sister is near the end.


----------



## dragnlaw

Condolences for your SO, this is never easy.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sorry to see this, Andy. 

Ross


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Andy M. said:


> Just sent SO off to FL again. Her sister is near the end.



*Andy*, please our condolences to your SO and her family.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Andy M. said:


> Just sent SO off to FL again. Her sister is near the end.



Oh, no!  I'm so sorry Andy!  Please know that you, SO and her sister are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Andy M.

I noticed our cellar freezer was pretty full. Seems like bags of chicken bones were taking up a lot of space. So I grabbed my 20-quart stockpot, emptied all the frozen bones into it and brought it all up to the kitchen. 

Right now the kitchen smells like a big pot of soup! The bones will simmer until about 4:00PM or so, then the bones come out of the pot, I reduce the stock and put it out on the deck overnight to cool. Then it's portioned and frozen for a winter full of yummy soups.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> I noticed our cellar freezer was pretty full. Seems like bags of chicken bones were taking up a lot of space. So I grabbed my 20-quart stockpot, emptied all the frozen bones into it and brought it all up to the kitchen.
> 
> Right now the kitchen smells like a big pot of soup! The bones will simmer until about 4:00PM or so, then the bones come out of the pot, I reduce the stock and put it out on the deck overnight to cool. Then it's portioned and frozen for a winter full of yummy soups.



That's exactly what I'm doing today, simmering bones and veggies to can chicken stock tomorrow.

I am so sorry to hear of your SO's sister.  Sending positive thoughts to your whole family.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just put on the Instant Pot with it filled with 
Creamy Chicken & Wild Rice Soup.

I saw the recipe on Pinch of yum, but not with the Chicken in it,
I thought it needed Chicken, mainly because one of the local 
restaurants makes it that way and Mom & I really like
that soup.

Fingers crossed ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to see this, Andy. Condolences to your SO, you, and your families.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I was watching a You Tube video of a couple in Japan that I follow,
and the Mister was talking about real prepared Wasabi vs the
fake stuff.
I've been buying the fake stuff my entire life! 
So I took a screen shot of the Japanese characters and
saved it to my phone, so that the next time that we 
went to the Asian Market, I could find it.

WELL!

That's not happening any time soon, so I started to 
search the WWW and 

I FOUND IT!!!

I hope at least, that is. 

It's suppose to be here by Thanksgiving... can you say sushi for Black Friday


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Current status:


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> Current status:
> 
> View attachment 49862



Nice!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Current status:
> 
> View attachment 49862


Aaaaaaahhhhh! 
{big sigh of contented relief}


----------



## taxlady

Looks good CG. Enjoy.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

OH.MY.GOSH!!!

So very jealous *CG*!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Current status:
> 
> View attachment 49862



Life is hard, isn't it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Someone has to tough it out, Andy. I'll gladly suffer like this  for any of you.


----------



## Andy M.

Couldn't sleep this morning. Woke up 3 hours earlier than usual. So I got up and disassembled my first turkey. I now have two individually wrapped boneless breasts, a package with two boneless thighs sealed and in the freezer for future meals.

I took apart the carcass and broke the the leg and wing bones and roasted the lot. Then into the pot with mirepoix etc. for a long simmer-about 4-4½ hours. Later I'll strain out the bones, skim off the fat and freeze the resulting stock for Thanksgiving preparations.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got covid so I've been in quarantine in the camper all week. Finally feeling better and getting my taste back. I started out in the basement but Zane got it also and we only have the one couch down there so I let him the basement and moved out to the camper. I get out of quarantine tomorrow so far Noone else has gotten it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Farmer Jon said:


> Got covid so I've been in quarantine in the camper all week. Finally feeling better and getting my taste back. I started out in the basement but Zane got it also and we only have the one couch down there so I let him the basement and moved out to the camper. I get out of quarantine tomorrow so far Noone else has gotten it.



Oh, dear!  So sorry to hear that you've been ailing.  Glad you are healing and almost back to normal!


----------



## taxlady

God bedring (Danish for good bettering) Farmer John.


----------



## taxlady

I'm doing the headless chicken. I'm packing for a three day stay in a hotel downtown. It's to celebrate DH's birthday and the two that I missed celebrating because of the pandemic. I will probably be visiting DC sporadically. We should be home on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## LizStreithorst

I'm just doing the chores that I enjoy.  I've been to the feed store for 200 lbs. of expensive horse food for my 31 year old mare and laying pellets for the chickens.  Then I changed water in the 3 fish tanks in the house.  They only need a huge water change once a week but the many of the tanks in my fish room need a water change every day or two.  My other hobby is breeding fresh water egg laying fish and despite the fact that I spend more that I get from fish sales I take my hobby seriously.


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> I'm doing the headless chicken. I'm packing for a three day stay in a hotel downtown. It's to celebrate DH's birthday and the two that I missed celebrating because of the pandemic. I will probably be visiting DC sporadically. We should be home on Sunday afternoon.



Have a great mini-vacation. 

I want to know about the restaurant experiences.   

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Good thoughts for you and Zane, Jon.  Sending a couple of dragonettes to amuse Zane.  You're a big boy and can amuse yourself.


----------



## dragnlaw

After reading Liz's post on mare, layers and fish,  feeling weepy blue and missing my Porto, layers and geese and they're only goldfish, but I really miss them too.


----------



## Andy M.

SO arrives back from FL tomorrow as her sister passed yesterday. Per her sister's request, no services. A celebration of her life later on. 

Sooo, I have to clean the house and do some laundry so her suspicions that I'm completely useless are not confirmed.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> SO arrives back from FL tomorrow as her sister passed yesterday. Per her sister's request, no services. A celebration of her life later on.
> 
> Sooo, I have to clean the house and do some laundry so her suspicions that I'm completely useless are not confirmed.



I'm sorry to learn of your SO's sisters' passing.  That can't be easy.

How's the cleaning going?


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> I'm doing the headless chicken. I'm packing for a three day stay in a hotel downtown. It's to celebrate DH's birthday and the two that I missed celebrating because of the pandemic. I will probably be visiting DC sporadically. We should be home on Sunday afternoon.



Have fun!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Andy M. said:


> SO arrives back from FL tomorrow as her sister passed yesterday. Per her sister's request, no services. A celebration of her life later on.
> 
> Sooo, I have to clean the house and do some laundry so her suspicions that I'm completely useless are not confirmed.



Don't make it look too good.  She may feel she's not missed!  Condolences to you and SO too.  Never easy to lose our family!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Jon*, I hope your household gets back to normal soon.
Enjoy *Taxy*, and happy birthday to Sterling (sp).
*Liz*, I don't think I know of anyone with such a cool hobby!
*Andy*, I was just thinking of you and SO and her sister, I will raise a glass in her owner!
AND I agree with *Ginny*, don't clean too well, she may insist that it's now your job


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Laughing at myself ...



I tripped and went down on one knee and came out 
of it with three good strawberries


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Laughing at myself ...
> 
> I tripped and went down on one knee and came out
> of it with three good strawberries



Ouch!  I did something similar, not too long ago!  Still have the mark on my knee.  

My clumsiness was our excuse for cleaning MIL's garage.  Got it finished today.  It is much safer for her and for ME!  Should have taken a picture, it looks great!  And, small victories, she did say thank you and agreed that she can now see where things are.  Then, she asked where the bottled water went.  Of course, it was right next to her.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

call me a klutz!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I guess I'm finally old enough my doctor asks me if I've had any falls...well yeah, I have cats I don't want to step on. Luckily nothing broken, but I did have a painful knee a couple weeks back.


----------



## GotGarlic

I had my second hip replacement surgery six weeks ago. I'm not allowed to fall lol


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I had my second hip replacement surgery six weeks ago. I'm not allowed to fall lol



Yes, no falling for you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

K-Girl, I thought it was my job to beat up on myself. I'm glad no one has ever called the police and told them Himself abuses me. He doesn't, I do it myself. I hope you feel better.


I'm getting ready for dinner out tonight. We're celebrating our anniversary with our matron of honor and almost-best man. I picked this polish out not for the color (it's darker than I like) but for its name.


----------



## taxlady

Happy anniversary CG. Have a great evening out. And the name of that nail polish, perfect.  I love it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> Happy anniversary CG. Have a great evening out. And the name of that nail polish, perfect.  I love it.



+1 CG!!  Enjoy the celebration!


----------



## bethzaring

GinnyPNW said:


> +1 CG!!  Enjoy the celebration!



+2

Congratulations CG!  Have fun!!


----------



## dragnlaw

taxlady said:


> Happy anniversary CG. Have a great evening out. And the name of that nail polish, perfect.  I love it.



Happy Happy Anniversary CG!!!  

and ditto, ditto, ditto!  Gotta find me some!


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy Anniversary, *CG* & DH.  

I'd have to pass on the nail polish tho. A bit too dark for me. Jeannie prefers me to lean towards a more pink shade. 

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Anniversary CG & DH.


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy anniversary, CG and Himself! [emoji253][emoji323][emoji179]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## taxlady

We just received a grocery order. We have put stuff away. Now, I'm checking the register receipt against the list of stuff that we got. I write down the stuff and quantity as DH takes stuff out of the bags. That danged register tape is hard to read. They print very badly. I don't know if it needs cleaning or what. It's the heat printed kind of tape, so it isn't low on ink, which is what it looks like.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Making a rental car reservation...

I got an email from the owners of the condo that we rent from when ever we go back home to Hawaii, asking if we're planning on coming to Honolulu next May and June, as we have been doing for the past I can't remember how many years, but... 
We really hadn't planned on going back so soon after the 
World Fell Off It's Axis!

Anyways, I told them yes, we'd love to, please pencil us in.

_THEN _we started to think logically:
What are the travel restrictions to Hawaii?
What are the everyday restrictions on Oahu right now?
Will these change again tomorrow?

The airfares are pretty cheap right now, but that's now.
The rental car was very expensive, I don't know if they have replenished the rentals cars on Oahu ... the last coupla years, they sold off their fleets and there are no rental cars! 

The flight to Hawaii is a mind field of restrictions!
And even on Oahu, you MUST wear a mask 24-7 --- even outside, on the beach, swimming --- WHAT THE 

So we're still penciled in, but it's looking more and more like

NOPE

That's not happening!

*AGAIN!
*


----------



## Farmer Jon

Took the boys to a collage basketball game last night. They got free tickets for selling $1000 in popcorn for scouts. I found this gem of a record at an old record store downtown Omaha. American Graffiti sound track. It's spinning right now.


----------



## GinnyPNW

For me, once December hits, time starts flying by!  Not that it goes slow at other times.    Anyway, many years back, I realized the stress that can come with the end of the year, can really impact me in a bad way.  Ruin the holidays for me, if you know what I mean?  So, I started spread things out.  I shop year round, for holiday gifts & I put them in a box in the closet.  I keep a spreadsheet and fill in what I'm thinking of getting and check it off when i get it.  I order Christmas cards and stamps in October.  I address them, write in them, sign them...bug DH to sign them, before Thanksgiving.  They get mailed on the Friday or Saturday after Thanksgiving.  Autumn decorations have been removed and Christmas decorations are in place.  DH is working on the lights outside now.  

So all of the above is done.  Today, I made the file folders for next year's bills and paperwork.  Mine and MIL's.  I have a Word Doc with labels for the folders, I just check them, adjust years, print and stick them on the folders.  That's done, and I noticed I need more file folders, so I stuck a box in my Amazon Cart.  

Now it is time to start considering menus for Christmas Eve and New Year's Eve.  We do the family get together on the Eves, allowing everyone to sleep in and relax on Christmas Day and New Year's Day.  I'm thinking maybe a whole Beef Tenderloin for Christmas Eve.  Or a ham?  I want to do some kind of an edible wreath.  Either appetizer or salad.  Swedish Cream or Chocolate Pie....But, no pressure, I'll figure it out soon!


----------



## msmofet

Finishing my Holiday menus and shopping lists.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I'm cursing one of Neighborhood Gal Pals is what I'm doing! 

Just the other day, she was saying how much she dis-liked the dishwasher that came with her new home and wished that it would break so that she could justify getting a new one.

Today, I loaded up my dishwasher, which is fine by me, and the dang thing 

WON'T START!

I waited all day for one the repair guys that I left messages with to call me back.
The guy I really wanted to use was the first and figures it has to do with the control panel and _shouldn't _be a big deal.

Here's the big rub though:

we have to wait TWO WEEKS!



Well, at least it's something and we'll mostly be using plastic and paper for the time being.  I have a bunch and put it all out on the kitchen back counter for all to use.

Oh, here's another rub, I'm hosting game afternoon for the Gals this Saturday 
I maybe rethinking the snack bar menu...


----------



## GinnyPNW

Ouch!  So sorry K-girl!  We had something similar happen to ours, not too long ago.  Thankfully, there wasn't as long of a wait for service.  But, what he recommended was disconnecting something that is redundant or not really necessary and that it fixes this issue for just the "service charge".  The other route was boo-coo bucks and will likely repeat.  We went with the disconnect thing & it has been fine ever since!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

First World Problems, K-Girl.

When we were without power for 62 or so hours back in 2011, I managed to wash dishes by boiling water in a kettle on our camp stove. Cooked on that stove, too, so we could dirty the dishes. I'm sure you'll survive. [emoji6]

Sent from my moto g(6) using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## msmofet

Got my booster today. My arm is aching, and I'm starting to feel lousy.


I made 1 pint quick pickled jalapeños and 1 quart dill pickles for X-mas and New years.
I tried a jalapeño several hours after being in the fridge. WOW! Those jalapeños are as hot as hell fire! I felt the burn for quite a while afterwards.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *First World Problems, K-Girl*.
> 
> When we were without power for 62 or so hours back in 2011, I managed to wash dishes by boiling water in a kettle on our camp stove. Cooked on that stove, too, so we could dirty the dishes. I'm sure you'll survive. [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Discuss Cooking mobile app



 You beat me to it. As much as I adore K-Girl, I had to burst out laughing when I read her post.

My poor, sweet Jeannie was over 50 when we got together. She had never lived in a house with a dishwasher. To this day, she has never used one in any of the homes/apartments we have lived in.

First world problems, indeed. 

Ross


----------



## Just Cooking

msmofet said:


> *Got my booster today. My arm is aching, and I'm starting to feel lousy.*
> 
> 
> I made 1 pint quick pickled jalapeños and 1 quart dill pickles for X-mas and New years.
> I tried a jalapeño several hours after being in the fridge. WOW! Those jalapeños are as hot as hell fire! I felt the burn for quite a while afterwards.



We were surprised that we also had a booster shot reaction. Fortunately it was only for a day.

Hopefully you are fine today.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Kgirl, get those dishes out!  Perfect job for your Mom. 

Believe me, I think_ way_ before 2 weeks of paper plates is over you will both be happy to do dishes. (actually all 3 of you)

Paper plates to my mind are...yech!  Yes, they are great for - _occasional _meals of over 10 people and emergencies only.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Thanks for all of the feedback guys!

We used paper plates last night for dinner, but I just made sandwiches and fries, so...

As to washing dishes by hand, I'm no stranger.
I broke out my dishpan, Platex gloves, turned up the heat 
on the water heater for real hot water (turned back down though after, `cuz I don't Mom getting scolded ) and went to work on this morning's dishes, pronto! (Denver Omelet, Costco Croissant, diced Tomatoes, Cantaloupe and juice) 

DH and I used insulated paper coffee cups this morning and plastic SOLO party cups that I had leftover from something ... but we'll skittle through this.

And then to Mom helping out with the wash up ...

NOPE!!

Her hand strength is so poor, all of my dishes would be broken even before they got clean 

NAH, DH is helping out like a trooper!
We didn't have a dishwasher until 2007, and then for that 6+ months that we were renting while this house was being built ... so it's just become a luxury that we've grown accustom to ...


----------



## bethzaring

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Thanks for all of the feedback guys!
> 
> We used paper plates last night for dinner, but I just made sandwiches and fries, so...
> 
> As to washing dishes by hand, I'm no stranger.
> I broke out my dishpan, Platex gloves, turned up the heat
> on the water heater for real hot water (turned back down though after, `cuz I don't Mom getting scolded ) and went to work on this morning's dishes, pronto! (Denver Omelet, Costco Croissant, diced Tomatoes, Cantaloupe and juice)
> 
> DH and I used insulated paper coffee cups this morning and plastic SOLO party cups that I had leftover from something ... but we'll skittle through this.
> 
> And then to Mom helping out with the wash up ...
> 
> NOPE!!
> 
> Her hand strength is so poor, all of my dishes would be broken even before they got clean
> 
> NAH, DH is helping out like a trooper!
> We didn't have a dishwasher until 2007, and then for that 6+ months that we were renting while this house was being built ... so it's just become a luxury that we've grown accustom to ...




I was 38 years old when I got my first dishwasher and don't want to think about having mine break down.   For decades I said a little thank you prayer for each load of dishes I did not have to wash by hand!  I run my dishwasher 1, 2, or three times a day.  I clearly remember hand washing milking equipment.  Not my idea of a good time.  Maybe I'll buy a new dishwasher to have one on hand when mine stops working!


----------



## msmofet

I’ve never had or used a dishwasher in my entire life.


----------



## GinnyPNW

This is the first house I've had that actually does have a dishwasher (moved here in 2012).  Well, no, I've gotta take that back.  I got my first dishwasher in 1994.  The day I married  my DH!  

People would notice that we didn't have a dishwashing machine and make a comment about it.  I would say, I have a dishwasher!  His name is Mikey!  

When I was growing up, living with parents, Mom volunteered for dish duty...if I would do the cooking!  True!  

Anyway, hard to do without the dishwasher now.  I remember a salesman telling me, "A dishwasher is a great place to put dirty dishes!"  And, it is!  I fill it up as I cook!


----------



## GinnyPNW

msmofet said:


> I’ve never had or used a dishwasher in my entire life.



And, I take it that works for you, right?  I used to think it was a tad on the silly side when a friend would panic over the dishwasher breaking down.  Now, I get it.  But that said, as I mentioned above, for me, the best part is just having a place to put the dirty dishes, as I work in the kitchen.  I don't have to stop and clean up as often.  Although, not everything can or should go into the dishwasher.  And, I don't want to completely fill it before the meal happens!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Had the Boy Scout Christmas party lock in last night. Always a fun time. The boys played video games all night and the adults played cards. The gift exchange was a lot of fun.


----------



## Farmer Jon

The elf left us some chocolate chips last night.


----------



## Aunt Bea

I've been searching through some old threads looking for ideas and inspiration.

I was totally flabbergasted to see that some of the old threads have attracted well over one million views.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Aunt Bea*, there have been times when I am trying to "research" something, an answer or reference of a thread on DC will pop up.    Once it was even my own answer!

This has happened with other forums I've been on.  Makes for a good chuckle! Gotta love search engines!


----------



## dragnlaw

*A little late but the Tree is up!*

About to go upstairs to admire Christmas Tree that was decorated last night.  
Have to explain the grands go back and forth between parents every 2/3 days, so last time was tree shopping and erecting.  This time, after pizza, the decorations went on. Somewhere in between all that was cookie decorating. Great Fun!


----------



## taxlady

I had cancelled our regular basket order because, we were going to be out of town. So, now that we won't be going to visit my mother in law, I need some groceries and wine. I had to guess at some wines and order other stuff for spending the holidays at home. It will be fun trying out the new-to-us wines and one beer. I also got some stuff for lazy munching.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting here with cats and dog, looking forward to a 4 day weekend (with 2 paid days). I have a stack of movies, hot and cold beverages and all the snack type foods I could wish for. Not moving from the couch...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sitting here with cats and dog, looking forward to a 4 day weekend (with 2 paid days). I have a stack of movies, hot and cold beverages and all the snack type foods I could wish for. *Not moving from the couch*...



THAT sounds a great plan *PF*, can I join you?  I'm pooped and in need of a break.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Fridge took a crap so I guess Santa came early at our house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> THAT sounds a great plan *PF*, can I join you?  I'm pooped and in need of a break.



I'll leave the door unlocked, I'm not even getting up to answer the door. Fridge is straight ahead, don't step on cats. The dog is you're best friend, bathroom off to the left, take another left near the bathroom and the guest room is there. The bed is adjustable and we can set up a tv in there with DVD player.

...watching Die Hard....


----------



## Farmer Jon

Found a spot just big enough for shooters. I think it was meant to be.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...watching Die Hard....



Ah, so a Christmas movie, eh?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, so a Christmas movie, eh?



absolutely!


----------



## msmofet

Thinking about what I need to do for the 2 holiday meals. I'm 3 days behind  . AND I need to go back to the store because I forgot a few things. PLUS I need day time cold medicine because as usual I have gotten my holiday gift. Without fail, I am sick for the holidays/end of year EVERY year.


----------



## GinnyPNW

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll leave the door unlocked, I'm not even getting up to answer the door. Fridge is straight ahead, don't step on cats. The dog is you're best friend, bathroom off to the left, take another left near the bathroom and the guest room is there. The bed is adjustable and we can set up a tv in there with DVD player.
> 
> ...watching Die Hard....



Oh!  Are there 2 guest rooms?


----------



## GinnyPNW

msmofet said:


> Thinking about what I need to do for the 2 holiday meals. I'm 3 days behind  . AND I need to go back to the store because I forgot a few things. PLUS I need day time cold medicine because as usual I have gotten my holiday gift. Without fail, I am sick for the holidays/end of year EVERY year.



Stress and lack of rest will do that to you, MsM!  Please remember to take care of yourself too!  No one can do that for you.  

Sending prayers for healing and strength!!!  Take a moment to let them sink it!


----------



## Andy M.

Just prepped the ribeye roast for tomorrow's reverse sear. I have dinner roll dough rising on the counter and I'm about to start the lyonnaise potatoes. SO offered to string the cheese.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GinnyPNW said:


> Oh!  Are there 2 guest rooms?



Only one, but I can rig another bed with a memory foam mattress. Or you can use mine since I'm not using it.  I must have 6 throws on the couch, we are all comfy in a giant nest.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll leave the door unlocked, I'm not even getting up to answer the door. Fridge is straight ahead, don't step on cats. The dog is you're best friend, bathroom off to the left, take another left near the bathroom and the guest room is there. The bed is adjustable and we can set up a tv in there with DVD player.
> 
> ...watching Die Hard....



I'll be right over!


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'll be right over!



Wait for me........!!


----------



## Farmer Jon

I tried making a new post but it wouldn't let me so l put it here. 

I made my turkey a little untraditional this year. I put the breast in hindquarters in a slow roaster in a bath of homemade chicken stock. I then used the carcass to make stock. 
I set the stock on our enclosed porch to cool and I forgot about it for a few days. We had freezing temperatures and it froze. That made it easy to scrape the fat off of the top of the stock. 
Today I'm going to can the stock but I have about a half a quart of the fat left I'd like to try to do something with it but dont know what 
View attachment 50642View attachment 50643


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mom & I watched the Rose Bowl Parade this morning, live streaming
and is it just me or has that kinda gone down hill?

I haven't watched it for sometime now, but, man, that was pretty lame.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We watched it too and enjoyed it.  However, we watched it on RFD channel, so different announcers and different perspective, I imagine.  Then we watched the equestrian week show after it.  You really should have seen that!  The Hawaiian team was great!  They did a traditional dance in the arena, in their version of cowboy attire, so to speak?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Hmmm ... RFD channel, not familiar with that one, but then we only stream, we cut the cord a whiles back.
At first DH put on the Hispanic Channel, I forget which one and I was cooking, Mom was more watching than I was, and DH went off somewhere else 
So I here someone talking in Spanish, turn around and see the logo on the bottom of the screen in Spanish "Desfile del Rosas" I think it was 
and asked Mom, "do you know what DH put on for you?"
"Yeah, something I can't understand!"

Mom hasn't figured out Roku yet


----------



## Andy M.

"Rural Media Group, Inc. is the world's leading provider of multimedia content dedicated to the rural and western lifestyle..."


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Hmmm ... RFD channel, not familiar with that one, but then we only stream, we cut the cord a whiles back.
> At first DH put on the Hispanic Channel, I forget which one and I was cooking, Mom was more watching than I was, and DH went off somewhere else
> So I here someone talking in Spanish, turn around and see the logo on the bottom of the screen in Spanish "Desfile del Rosas" I think it was
> and asked Mom, "do you know what DH put on for you?"
> "Yeah, something I can't understand!"
> 
> Mom hasn't figured out Roku yet



Do a channel search for RFD or RFDTV, Roku likely has it.  (We love Roku!)  Or check out watchrfdtv.com.  There are several shows we record.  _Small Town, Big Deal; Texas Country Reporter; Washington Grown,_ to name a few.  But they are good for parades and stuff when you don't want to watch it on a Network Channel.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*What Are You Doing?*

I'm dead-dog-tired and want so much to go to bed already!
DH started not feeling so well yesterday afternoon and then
come the evening, he was coughing his fool head off-all through the night!
Took his temp this morning, 99.6° not good!
Gave him an Ibuprofen, some juice and a piece of ginger to calm his tummy.
Took his temp again an hour later, 99.0°!  Still coughing, but not as bad since I gave him Peppermint Tea and throat lozenges.
So off we went to get him a rapid Covid test -

POSITIVE!

CRAP! 

Called his PCP and got an appointment for a telehealth Zoom call tomorrow morning, at EIGHT O'CLOCK!  He has no clue how to Zoom, so that means that 
a) I have to sleep on the sofa for the next few nights, `cuz I quarantined him in our master suite away from Mom 
b) I've got to get up super early for this zoom call
c) we made another appointment to have the PCR Covid test done to confirm the rapid antigen test
d) texted all of my Gal Pals to let them know what's happening and to stay away
e) I keep my mask on around DH and only go into our bedroom if necessary
f) he had an appointment with one of his other doc's for tomorrow and I've called three times today to reschedule, but to avail, all I got was voicemail and no call back... they'd best not try to charge us for a missed appointment! 
g) our insurance won't pay for a covid test for me unless referred by our PCP, good thing is I have my annual checkup on Friday!
h) I recently started a program with a personal trainer, whom I also gave a heads up to and he will not see me again until I have a valid negative covid test, catch 22 situation

PHEW!

Can anything else happen today?


----------



## taxlady

Oh phooey Kgirl. (((Great big hugs))). I'm sending positive vibes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry K-Girl!!  Bad start to the new year.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry.


----------



## buckytom

Sorry to hear it, K-girl. The good news is that the current strain of Covid seems to be just a regular-but-sucky form of the flu that hits us every year. This one settles in your lungs. 
But, unless your man takes medicines that reduce the ability to fight infections, you both will be fine.

If he does take meds that reduce infecrion fighting ability (such as for Crohn's, or psoriasis/excema, HIV, and others). then ABSOLUTELY demand that he gets monoclonal anti-body treatment. It is a miracle treatment for Covid/2022 flu.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks guys!

Ya'know *bucky*, DH just spoke with his older brother yesterday.
He and SIL were visiting their Son and family in Florida for the Winter,
and our Nephew was the first to go down with Covid (he's _real _sick and it's looking like they be putting in to the hospital), then everyone
else fell in line.
BIL & SIL are well into their 80's so they left to go back to 
Maryland/WV and went to John Hopkins for that 
infusion. They said it took quite a long time, but they are feeling
much better.  
Fortunately, DH's symptoms are not severe, he's getting by
with the Ibuprofen so far.  Same like the flu, I'm giving him loads of fluids,
peppermints for the dry cough, all the different vitamins know to mankind and my undying attention, as always.

And that's what I was understanding *BT*, that it's a real bad flu and some folks can handle and some can not.  
I thought that's why we get a flu shot 
every year, but why is it that with corona virus it's a vaccination, two and done? Now there's a buster for the different variants, I'm confused!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Also, I can't believe that I'm still wake! 
DH and I were just discussing whether or not to send Mom to a hotel for a few days to keep her safe.
We'll see what the doc says manana ...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm sorry to hear that your new year has started out so wrong! Go ahead and be Nurse Nightingale for your DH, but be sure to take care of yourself...and your Mom. 


Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> ...And that's what I was understanding *BT*, that it's a real bad flu and some folks can handle and some can not.
> 
> I thought that's why we get a flu shot
> 
> every year, but why is it that with corona virus it's a vaccination, two and done? Now there's a buster for the different variants, I'm confused!


Let's see if I can muddle through what I have read and heard so far. The original Coronavirus, a new virus just being introduced to the environment, was way more dangerous than the seasonal flu because our bodies had not been exposed to it in the past. In the nearly two years since, between the development of vaccines, immunity built up in people who contract it, and the normal mutations viruses go through, each generation of mutation makes Coronavirus less deadly to the general public. Science is split right now on whether we should need an annual shot for Coronavirus (like the flu) or if it's a bothersome virus we'll learn to live with (like a cold).

There are four strains of flu. A and B each have many subtypes. Each year, a different strain is dominant. Based on what is happening in the southern hemisphere, they need to develop a year specific vaccine for the northern winter and hope they have it right. 

Finally, Covid vaccines are evolving because the virus keeps changing. Scientists are trying to keep up with the changes to keep us safe. The best analogy I've heard in the two years this has been going on fighting Covid compares it to building the plane after the plane has taken off.


----------



## Just Cooking

Sorry to see this, K-Girl.  (((hugs)))

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

*Kgirl * -  {{hugs and more hugs}}

*CG* - thanks for the explanation that you so succinctly put into layman's words.  Whether right or wrong (_of course_ it's right!).

All my life I've only had wicked colds/flu about once every 3 years, colds were 4 boxes of tissues only and flu's were sleep of 24 hours & a high temperature. I had a flu shot once (late 80's, early 90's?) and whether or not it was co-incidental I was horribly sick that year for about 72 hours (fever & aches only).  Never had one since. Along with the suggestion from my doctor about 10 years later that I do _not_ get one as I'm sensitive to eggs. Not allergic but sensitive.  At that time the vaccines were cultivated (?) on eggs.  

I also lived in what I've called a bubble (the farm) for the beginning of the pandemic until I moved into a city.  So I did finally get the vaccines for my grandchildren's sake with whom I live. One has Downs and the other newborn.

I will go along with whatever this family wants in so far as boosters - not going to play with others' lives.

*Kgirl,* again, *more hugs* for your household (in a haz suit of course)


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm sorry to hear that, K'girl. I would be careful about comparing Omicron to the flu because doctors don't know yet know whether people with Omicron are susceptible to developing long covid. It can be a vascular illness as much as a respiratory disease.


----------



## simonbaker

Caring  for our daughter(23) who just got covid.


----------



## GotGarlic

simonbaker said:


> Caring  for our daughter(23) who just got covid.


Oh no. I hope she recovers quickly.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, K'girl. I would be careful about comparing Omicron to the flu because doctors don't know yet know whether people with Omicron are susceptible to developing long covid. It can be a vascular illness as much as a respiratory disease.



I just saw a short video by a doctor talking about Omicron, which does *seem* to be milder on average, but it is very strongly contagious. She was pointing out that we should be trying hard not to catch it. One person may have a mild reaction, but that probably isn't true for all the people who are likely to catch it from them.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, dear, *K-Girl* and now *Simon* too!  I'm sending up big prayers!  And now is time to reinforce the hand washing routine.  Personally, I would add face washing to it too.


----------



## pepperhead212

Prayers and positive thoughts for *K Girl, Simon*, as well as anyone else affected by this pandemic.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> Caring  for our daughter(23) who just got covid.


So sorry to see this. You're a good mom. [emoji813] I hope you don't catch it, too, and that your daughter has a mild case and quick recovery.


----------



## simonbaker

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well K-Girl, it's been a week since you told us about the Covid situation in your house. How is DH doing? Did your mom go somewhere else to avoid germs? And how are YOU doing? Let us know, okay?


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well K-Girl, it's been a week since you told us about the Covid situation in your house. How is DH doing? Did your mom go somewhere else to avoid germs? And how are YOU doing? Let us know, okay?



Yes K-Girl. We would like to know how y'all are doing, please.  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

I just checked Kgirl's stats on her profile. That post telling us about her DH is the most recent post she has made. I sure hope she's okay.


----------



## Just Cooking

While not feeling 100%, I got the urge for Char Siu Pork.

Went to Aldi for a pork butt roast and on to the Asian World Market for Char Siu sauce ingredients. 

I used to make the sauce from scratch but, lost my recipe a couple of years back so now I make it adding things to Lee Kum Kee sauce.

Also picked up a few Asian things I've been meaning to replenish, including sesame wafers, Shao Hsing rice cooking wine, Marukan rice vineger, roasted sesame seeds and other goodies which caught my eye.

Ross


----------



## GinnyPNW

taxlady said:


> I just checked Kgirl's stats on her profile. That post telling us about her DH is the most recent post she has made. I sure hope she's okay.



Well, she did post to her blog just yesterday: https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2022/01/10/kitchen-fail-part-7/

Unless that happens in some other way?  Being not-a-blogger, I have no clue.


----------



## GotGarlic

GinnyPNW said:


> Well, she did post to her blog just yesterday: https://mykitcheninthemiddleofthedesert.wordpress.com/2022/01/10/kitchen-fail-part-7/
> 
> 
> 
> Unless that happens in some other way?  Being not-a-blogger, I have no clue.


She could have scheduled it to be posted at a specific date and time, or she might have posted it herself. There's no way for us to know which.


----------



## GinnyPNW

GotGarlic said:


> She could have scheduled it to be posted at a specific date and time, or she might have posted it herself. There's no way for us to know which.



Oh, well.  I was hoping she's just too distracted to post here.  Now, I'll worry!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Just got back from an overnight trip to THE Big City with one of my Gal Pals.



Sooo exciting ... 



... a real "Bucket List" event



And it was sold out! 
Andrea gave FOUR encores!  We didn't leave the venue until 11pm and then stayed up talking about it until 1am ... I'm tired


----------



## pepperhead212

I did a lot outside yesterday, but it was raining most of the day today, so I stayed inside to do some things upstairs. I am emptying one (maybe more) 18 gal tubs of cookbooks, putting them in a large bench/blanket box I built for a friend, years ago, and got it back from him when he moved. It had little in it, and I wanted one of those tubs in particular, as it is the same thing I made SIPs with, several years ago. And it was one of those ligh bulb moments, when I was next to that bench in the computer room, and remembered that it was almost empty! Not anymore! I am making an inventory of all the books that are going into it - I got the inventory "bug" when in the basement recently! Takes time, but saves sooooooo much in the future. 

I got 73 books in that blanket box - the 18 gal tub, plus about the same amount in the closet and other shelves.  Here is a photo of it, plus the lists I made of every book that went in.


73 cook books (and a few garden books) loaded in the blanket box. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Blanket box from the front. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



First inventory page of the cookbooks. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Second inventory page for cookbooks. by pepperhead212, on Flickr



Third inventory page for cookbooks. by pepperhead212, on Flickr

This is only about 1/3 of the "excess" books, that I have upstairs, and wouldn't fit in my two bookcases downstairs.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

listening to https://tidal.com/browse/track/215245603
and i feel excited at the moment about food


----------



## GinnyPNW

I just put the makings of Strawberry Jam in the Bread Machine.  There will be fresh jam at 5:15pm...or a great ice cream sundae topper!


----------



## taxlady

I just finished a grocery list, including all the brand names, sizes, and substitutions. I plan on phoning in the grocery order tomorrow morning. I have happily been getting groceries from the same store for several years and placing my orders online. But, the chain that the store belongs to has upgraded their delivery service. It now comes form a centralized warehouse and is filled by robots. The new website doesn't have a place to put comments about what I would like as a substitution, if they don't have what I want in stock. The old website had a place next to each item, where I could put a comment. The store would call me if they didn't have the item or the format I wanted and we would figure out what I wanted instead, if anything. I'm pretty darned sure that the people at the warehouse aren't going to call me. Also, when I search for wine, it says, "coming soon" and shows me de-alcoholized wines and wine vinegar, etc.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well *taxy*, here in Ontario, masks are no longer required (except for medical facilities).  

Which leads me to think perhaps a lot of the call-in (grocers) can now save a bundle by putting those extra workers needed to other jobs or just plain let them go.

One of the large grocers I go to has Car pick-up.  I see many employees going around filling baskets, and still, line-ups at the cash.

Automating the call-ins is just the next step?


----------



## blissful

We are having our ketchup we made (again). This time we made 24 pints, canned. We made it with tomato paste. We used to make it with overages of tomatoes from the gardens in the fall. We make it low sugar and low salt, to our taste. 



I made a potato, sweet potato, onion, red bell pepper hash for lunch, it is excellent with the ketchup.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Well *taxy*, here in Ontario, masks are no longer required (except for medical facilities).
> 
> Which leads me to think perhaps a lot of the call-in (grocers) can now save a bundle by putting those extra workers needed to other jobs or just plain let them go.
> 
> One of the large grocers I go to has Car pick-up.  I see many employees going around filling baskets, and still, line-ups at the cash.
> 
> Automating the call-ins is just the next step?



Well, the automagic filling of the orders by machines is likely the way of the future. I don't really mind it in principle, if they can do it without laying off a bunch of workers. But, I'm not that interested until I can get the same level of specificity on my grocery orders. Make it possible to list the sorts of things I'm willing to accept as a substitution for out of stock items. Actually, Provigo is pretty good at that now, but they need to allow a wider range of choices for what to substitute with.

I have been using that specific IGA store for online ordering for years, from well before the pandemic started. I'm familiar with the delivery guy and the people who assemble the orders. Some of them have been working there since before I started ordering from them I do worry that they will be out of work. I guess that will be up to the individual store owners, since it's their budgets that will be affected.


----------



## taxlady

I phoned to place my grocery order at 11:20 this morning. The call went to a message saying to leave name and number and they will get back to me. I'm still waiting for that call.


----------



## billyjeanbear

*Healthy ice recipes*

OMG.... If you are a fan of healthy recipes, you should really watch this video. It is trending on YouTube right now. Eating ice cream but healthy?! I made it myself and it tastes really delicious. Great for when you have small children and still want to put dessert on the table. HEALTHY ICE CREAM. Enjoy!
https://shrinke.me/0r2EEugB


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm hoping. I'm praying. I'm recovering from spending quite a bit of time cleaning house for the last couple of days. About a month ago, the contractor we've used for a few jobs around the house (Dave) asked if we had a real estate agent we planned on using whenif we put this place up for sale. I told him we had a few people we planned on interviewing, but we would still consider other agents. Well, he said to forget the agent - would we be willing to sell our house privately? He said he thought that his son (Jeff) would like to buy our house. His son actually had seen it once, from the outside, when we had them come over to clean out our gutters years ago. They came over today. Jeff looked around and smiled a lot while Dave asked most of the questions (or pointed out the highlights of our house). At the end they asked what kind of $$ we were thinking of. I had already done a little digging about our house values, along with looking at similar houses in our area that recently sold. Also checked with a couple real estate lawyers to get a range of prices to do all the paperwork. Figured out what we would probably be asking with an agent to allow for the commission. Then when he asked I told him what our house value shows, what we would have to bump it up for a little wiggle room AND the fact that the market seems to be increasing daily...and then Dave came back with a counter-offer that was $10,000 more than I was wishing for! They said they were going to talk about it - I figured that meant Jeff talking it over with his wife - and get back to us in a few days. Oh Please! Oh Please! Oh Please want to buy our house!!! 

If you're a praying person, send up a few prayers that the sale happens. Or send good thoughts out into the universe. Just crossing fingers for us would be appreciated.  And if you suddenly don't see me around (like that is gonna happen  ), just figure I'm busy packing. I sure hope this happens. 





taxlady said:


> I phoned to place my grocery order at 11:20 this morning. The call went to a message saying to leave name and number and they will get back to me. I'm still waiting for that call.


Did they finally get back to you, taxy, or are you and Stirling going to starve?


----------



## taxlady

CG, sending positive vibes about the house sale.

No, I still haven't heard back from the grocery store. I placed an order with a different store. I should call again and probably have to leave another message. IGA wants us to use a new "Voilà" service, that comes from a new, automated warehouse. But, the warehouse isn't selling wine or beer yet ("Coming soon") and they aren't going to call me and ask what kind of substitutions I want. I like the folks at the local store.


----------



## Just Cooking

Well* CG*. 

Hopefully you will be going home soon.  

Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Wow, CG, that's exciting news! Thinking good thoughts for you!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*sigh* Dave just got back to us. While Jeff loved the house, he wants more land than a half acre. Not much we can do about that - the property behind ours is a farmer's field that has been placed in conservation. 

Sure was looking forward to avoiding the whole "put the house on the market" circus. Back to being ringmaster. LOL!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *sigh* Dave just got back to us. While Jeff loved the house, he wants more land than a half acre. Not much we can do about that - the property behind ours is a farmer's field that has been placed in conservation.
> 
> Sure was looking forward to avoiding the whole "put the house on the market" circus. Back to being ringmaster. LOL!



Bummer.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *sigh* Dave just got back to us. While Jeff loved the house, he wants more land than a half acre. Not much we can do about that - the property behind ours is a farmer's field that has been placed in conservation.
> 
> Sure was looking forward to avoiding the whole "put the house on the market" circus. Back to being ringmaster. LOL!



Well shucks! 
I was getting so excited for you guys


----------



## taxlady

Aw, sorry to read that CG. I hope someone else just wants to buy your place.


----------



## Andy M.

Sorry that fell through.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, friends. I was kinda pouty all afternoon, but I've  moved on. I've been cleaning out the clothes Himself has..grown out of? What do you actually call it when you've lost so much weight that your pants fall off your butt? Anyway, The Great Purge resumes. Now I have to figure out a way to motivate him to do the things I don't want to hire out. I'm seriously considering not doing his laundry or cook full meals. "Honey, you want shrimp and grits for supper? Patch those holes in the walls first." LOL!


----------



## dragnlaw

*CG*, sorry for your news_ BUT._..  keep in mind, the fact your property looks out onto a preserved area should be a good selling point.  What could be better than lots of land you don't have to maintain! 

Hey, I'll patch the holes if I can have his share of the shrimp and grits!


----------



## pepperhead212

Sorry to hear that fell through, *CG*.  But, like dragn said, the fact that you are next to that preserved land should be a good selling point.  And, at least around here, properties are being snapped up fast, with people bidding on things, which, a while back, never happened.  Good luck, and hopefully quick luck!

BTW, did the holes get patched?


----------



## dragnlaw

Did I mention?  up around here things are going for a lot more than asking. 

Ask 400, you'll get close to 5.  A lot of places you go see, then 4 days later they will start accepting offers.  Highest one wins! 

Places that were originally 5, they are asking 8.  Mortgage rates were so low people were going crazy, but now comes the reckoning...  mortgage rates are going up!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Our Community Garage Sale is this weekend and I have a few things that I want to get rid of







I also have a men's & women's 10 speed bicycle
A Wet/Dry Shop Vac
A Sit-Up Bench
and a folding chaise lounge

It took me all afternoon to gather all of this crap up, decide whether not it goes or stays and how much do I ask for them ... 

PHEW

I'm pooped!


----------



## dragnlaw

i want the chicken s & p!!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dragnlaw said:


> i want the chicken s & p!!!



RIGHT?!
They're so stinkin' adorable, I think I may keep them after all 
I forgot that I had half of this s---


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My Mom gave these to me, oh, probably pushing on 20 years ago now I'd bet.
In our last house in Southern Arizona, I had the farmhouse vibe kinda sorta.
It just kind of evolved over time with chickens, a basket of eggs, canisters of flour and sugar, a big red tin star, loads of baskets ... it was fun and inviting in our home, as it is here in Northern AZ.


----------



## dragnlaw

My mother had a collection of salt and pepper shakers.  I don't think it was from choice but 5 kids sometimes had a hard time having creative ideas for Mother's Day, Birthday, Christmas.  So it boiled down to Salt and Peppers! 

I remember one set in particular I gave her.  Don't know what happeded to them, broken I suspect.  A pair of Bluebirds hanging by their tails which curved up and over a branch either side of a trunk stand.  

The only ones I have from her are a pair of Silver Partridge and a set of 4 pairs of tiny crystal s&p with silver caps.   Unfortunately Salt and Silver don't particulary like each other...  but I still like to use them.


----------



## dragnlaw

Forgot the pic!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I found three more S&P cuties, but I love this one so much


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

We've been watching Major League Baseball for the majority of the day ... DH is in heaven.
I really didn't feel like cooking anything, so I went and got take out from our favorite Asian Bistro.
Pork Dumplings
Edamame
Miso Soup
Japanese style Salad
Three kinds of Sushi Rolls, 4 rolls in total
Teriyaki Salmon with all of the accompaniments 
We shared all of the above and could not finish!
That's fine, love this stuff. 
And they're not cheap anymore, they've raised their price to where we agreed that we'll only do this on the odd occasion, one saving grace is that they do give alot of food.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 51335
> 
> View attachment 51336
> 
> My Mom gave these to me, oh, probably pushing on 20 years ago now I'd bet.
> In our last house in Southern Arizona, I had the farmhouse vibe kinda sorta.
> It just kind of evolved over time with chickens, a basket of eggs, canisters of flour and sugar, a big red tin star, loads of baskets ... it was fun and inviting in our home, as it is here in Northern AZ.



And what was the first thing to sell?

And then the only other thing that I sold were the two bikes ... the rest of this stuff I put into the back of the car and drove it all off to the charity shop.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I've been having a very difficult time coming up with ideas for our evening meals.
I got away from writing out a menu list each week when we were quarantined back in January ... today I sat down and was bound and determined to do this.
I went through my blog posts, my Copy Me That account and of course my photos here at DC.
So far I have 8 dishes on my Menu Board.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I've been having a very difficult time coming up with ideas for our evening meals.
> I got away from writing out a menu list each week when we were quarantined back in January ... today I sat down and was bound and determined to do this.
> I went through my blog posts, my Copy Me That account and of course my photos here at DC.
> So far I have 8 dishes on my Menu Board.



I'm with you *K-Girl*!  The first time I saw the saying below, I thought, wow, how true is that!  

“The hardest thing about being an adult is figuring out what to cook for dinner”


----------



## GotGarlic

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm with you *K-Girl*!  The first time I saw the saying below, I thought, wow, how true is that!
> 
> 
> 
> “The hardest thing about being an adult is figuring out what to cook for dinner”


Here. You can keep it with you as inspiration lol


----------



## GotGarlic

We're lucky, though. We could still be living like this. Thoughts? 
https://www.rachellaudan.com/2014/09/a-good-cook.html


> A few years ago someone asked me whether my mother was a good cook.  I was at a loss to know what to say.
> 
> They should have asked years earlier. Then, at the height of my Elizabeth David gastro-snob period, I would have said absolutely not. How could she be? Mediterranean vegetables never entered her kitchen, stock was unheard of, little light delicate dishes were not part of her repertoire.
> 
> And as final proof I would have pointed to my mother’s own definition of a good cook. The good cook, she said, is the cook who has a hot meal on the table at the appointed time.
> 
> Just having food on the table on time? How crass, how unappreciative of a good cook’s taste, discrimination, and skill!
> 
> Many years on, and I am much more sympathetic to my mother’s definition. Cooking was her job and it was a relentless one. She had to have breakfast on the table at 9, dinner at 12:30 and tea, the last meal of the day, at 5.



And it goes on to describe what life on the farm was like for her. I can't imagine.


----------



## taxlady

My mum told us about working in the kitchen on a farm one summer when she was a teenager. There were more than three meals a day for the farm hands. They got hot oatmeal and tea or coffee before they milked the cows, no milking machines back then. Then, when they came back in after milking the cows, it was time for a full farm breakfast. They needed a lot of calories to get all the work done. She said there were two lunches and then, finally supper at the end of the day. I think the two lunches were one hot lunch and one of open-faced sandwiches on heavy rye bread, but I'm not sure. She was not the only person peeling potatoes, cooking food, churning butter, and cleaning up.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> We're lucky, though. We could still be living like this. Thoughts?
> https://www.rachellaudan.com/2014/09/a-good-cook.html
> 
> 
> And it goes on to describe what life on the farm was like for her. I can't imagine.




That's a mind-numbing day and workload. I wouldn't make it through the first day.


----------



## dragnlaw

I agree Andy, neither would I!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm with you *K-Girl*!  The first time I saw the saying below, I thought, wow, how true is that!
> 
> “The hardest thing about being an adult is figuring out what to cook for dinner”



Bahaha!
Right?!


----------



## Anteater10

I am in Florida with my husband!  How... pleasant!  I must remember not to say... gay!  How... queer!  It's a joke!  It's very funny!  My flight back to Idaho is at 10 AM tomorrow!  It sucks!


----------



## GinnyPNW

I just ordered some new shoes.  Some for me and some for DH.  We both could use a change for the better.  (See signature line below.)


----------



## dragnlaw

Took me an hour to clean DIL's fridge.  Only got the top done, shelves and drawers and an unexpected find of ice and water on the bottom self.

Course, that's why my son is going to work on it when he gets home. 

Time for lunch and my back hurts.
Still have the bottom freezer drawer with sliding basket to go. 

and I guess I'll have to mop the floor from the spillage earlier.


----------



## GinnyPNW

What a sweet MIL you are, *dragn*!  Cleaning the fridge is never a fun job.


----------



## dragnlaw

They emptied it! LOL  for that I would never have volunteered.  But they both work. Then to pick up the baby, get her supper and to repair, makes for a long day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm wondering how I got so old! After very little gardening these past few years, I spent about three hours in the back yard garden that is above the stone wall the landscaper built with the collection of rocks he unearthed while regrading our back yard to improve drainage. Oh. My. Gawd. I can feel every joint, every muscle. Even my aches have aches.  But a goodly number of weeds and rogue wild roses have been removed and I can see the hostas and daylily plants that are there.  I even managed to get Himself out there for about an hour to trim back some of the scruffy trees that encroach into the area that the lawn care guy avoids for fear of attack. Now we might get the grass cut all the way to the tree line.

Almost time to pour my wine, crawl up the steps, and read a bit before a shower and an ibuprofen. I'm tired, but it's a good kind of tired.


----------



## Romero

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm wondering how I got so old! After very little gardening these past few years, I spent about three hours in the back yard garden that is above the stone wall the landscaper built with the collection of rocks he unearthed while regrading our back yard to improve drainage. Oh. My. Gawd. I can feel every joint, every muscle. Even my aches have aches.  But a goodly number of weeds and rogue wild roses have been removed and I can see the hostas and daylily plants that are there.  I even managed to get Himself out there for about an hour to trim back some of the scruffy trees that encroach into the area that the lawn care guy avoids for fear of attack. Now we might get the grass cut all the way to the tree line.
> 
> Almost time to pour my wine, crawl up the steps, and read a bit before a shower and an ibuprofen. I'm tired, but it's a good kind of tired.




Sounds like a productive day! You've reminded me that my garden needs doing


----------



## GinnyPNW

Hope you are feeling better today, *CG*!  Sounds like the yard time was well spent time!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While I intended to (and got dressed for) doing more gardening today, I decided to watch the last Ellen show today. I'm not a talk show watching kind of person, except for Rachael Ray - and mostly just the cooking segment except for the shows she does from home. But a dear, close friend of our son has been the Production Designer for the last three years and I'm hoping Kristen is brought out pn the stage at the end. 

Maybe I'll garden after...or probably not.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

thinking
and planning on eating something


soon i will take my little dog for a little walk


and i'm listening to this..


earlier i've listened to that


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I decided to make cucumbers and sour cream for tonight's supper. Who needs a mandoline when you have mad knife skills like this?


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> I decided to make cucumbers and sour cream for tonight's supper. Who needs a mandoline when you have mad knife skills like this?
> View attachment 51998



Wow!  I'm impressed, *CG*!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

thinking of you. i wanted to offer you these three video clips in return for nothing
https://youtu.be/dB-5sOq28VY
https://youtu.be/YJJF6hpCOpI
https://youtu.be/gI32sUaqJkA


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

listen to this..
https://youtu.be/KwgzpEs3Cak
and this in general
https://www.youtube.com/c/IndieCity/videos


and....
https://youtu.be/co8bF78ktY8


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

listening to stuff from here
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=diddley+bow


----------



## dragnlaw

On the deck, dappled sunlight, ice in the glass. 


and wondering why I'm staring at a computer screen...   dragn!...get a life!


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

update us with more of your thoughts


----------



## dragnlaw

Are you practicing your psychology techniques?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Goofing off. I'm not supposed to be goofing off - but I'm good at it.  What I need to be doing is taking advantage of a cool day so I can finish washing the sun room.


----------



## Andy M.

We have been working at emptying out our freezer in the basement so we'd have room for other foods.

I was searching for something in the freezer yesterday for a dinner and moved a lot of stuff around. At one point I realized I had a huge pile of frozen chicken bones that took up ⅔ of a shelf. 

So I decided to make stock today. I emptied the bones into a 20-quart stockpot. Found some frozen carrots and celery in the freezer compartment of the fridge, added onion, garlic, peppercorns and it's been simmering since Noon. 

I hope to get a gallon of concentrated stock I can freeze in quart freezer bags for soups. After all, I have to fill that empty space in the freezer.


----------



## bethzaring

Andy M. said:


> We have been working at emptying out our freezer in the basement so we'd have room for other foods.
> 
> I was searching for something in the freezer yesterday for a dinner and moved a lot of stuff around. At one point I realized I had a huge pile of frozen chicken bones that took up ⅔ of a shelf.
> 
> So I decided to make stock today. I emptied the bones into a 20-quart stockpot. Found some frozen carrots and celery in the freezer compartment of the fridge, added onion, garlic, peppercorns and it's been simmering since Noon.
> 
> I hope to get a gallon of concentrated stock I can freeze in quart freezer bags for soups. After all, I have to fill that empty space in the freezer.




Must be in the air, or water, that is what I did yesterday.  Still have the jars on the counter.  I got 11 quarts and 1 pint of chicken stock.  Looks like we used the same recipe too.


----------



## msmofet

I made 2 1/2 quarts rhubarb/strawberry compote in fridge. I also have 1 quart cleaned and cut raw rhubarb in the freezer.


----------



## LVDeb

Did groceries today, all good stuff in the house. Fed the kitties. Cooked up their new Raw Wild food with a touch of bacon grease to get them interested (how on earth they're not interested in elk or deer is beyond me!), fed The Man a toasted bagel with lox and cream cheese, and made whole wheat spaghetti Alfredo w/meatballs for myself.

Day is done, sink is sparkling, cast iron seasoned, all is right in our corner of the desert.


----------



## dragnlaw

Trying to use new phone, [emoji43]*[emoji94] whlie waiting on new computer.


----------



## LVDeb

May the Tech Gods be with you!


----------



## msmofet

dragnlaw said:


> Trying to use new phone, [emoji43]*[emoji94] whlie waiting on new computer.


 Good luck.
I had to replace my computer a few months back. This Win 11. Not much different from Win 10 EXCEPT no CD/DVD drive (had to get stand alone to install some software plus to listen to music etc.), and had to replace some software that wouldn't work with Win 11 even though the OS is basically the same as Win 10. Which is a bit annoying.


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> Good luck.
> I had to replace my computer a few months back. This Win 11. Not much different from Win 10 EXCEPT no CD/DVD drive (had to get stand alone to install some software plus to listen to music etc.), and had to replace some software that wouldn't work with Win 11 even though the OS is basically the same as Win 10. Which is a bit annoying.




My previous Mac had an optical reader slot for CDs. I copied a ton of music onto my hard drive so now I can listen to music from my laptop and phone and don't have to depend on a CD drive. My current MacBook has no CD drive.

While you have that stand alone drive, you should think about doing the same.

Copying from LPs and cassettes is another issue I'm trying to tackle but lack the motivation.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> My previous Mac had an optical reader slot for CDs. I copied a ton of music onto my hard drive so now I can listen to music from my laptop and phone and don't have to depend on a CD drive. My current MacBook has no CD drive.
> 
> While you have that stand alone drive, you should think about doing the same.
> 
> *Copying from LPs and cassettes is another issue I'm trying to tackle but lack the motivation.*



I understand that. 

Aren't there services that will do it for you? It might be worth it. It's a tedious job and I'm sure the pros have automated equipment.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I understand that.
> 
> Aren't there services that will do it for you? It might be worth it. It's a tedious job and I'm sure the pros have automated equipment.



Yes, there are services. It is expensive to do a collection.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> My previous Mac had an optical reader slot for CDs. I copied a ton of music onto my hard drive so now I can listen to music from my laptop and phone and don't have to depend on a CD drive. My current MacBook has no CD drive.
> 
> While you have that stand alone drive, you should think about doing the same.
> 
> Copying from LPs and cassettes is another issue I'm trying to tackle but lack the motivation.



*  DIGITNOW Bluetooth Record Player with Stereo Speakers, Turntable for Vinyl to MP3 with Cassette Play, AM/FM Radio, Remote Control, USB/SD Encoding, 3.5mm Music Output Jack(Black) *


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> i made 2 1/2 quarts rhubarb/strawberry compote in fridge. I also have 1 quart cleaned and cut raw rhubarb in the freezer.


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> *  DIGITNOW Bluetooth Record Player with Stereo Speakers, Turntable for Vinyl to MP3 with Cassette Play, AM/FM Radio, Remote Control, USB/SD Encoding, 3.5mm Music Output Jack(Black) *



Thanks, msmofet. That would take care of the LPs but not the tapes. 

Actually, I have a conversion device that acts to convert output from a turntable or cassette player into digital but I haven't got it working right yet.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Thanks, msmofet. That would take care of the LPs but not the tapes.
> 
> Actually, I have a conversion device that acts to convert output from a turntable or cassette player into digital but I haven't got it working right yet.


 You can put cassettes in the side





I thought you could copy tapes to USB or SD card also.


----------



## Andy M.

msmofet said:


> You can put cassettes in the side
> 
> 
> View attachment 52398
> 
> 
> I thought you could copy tapes to USB or SD card also.




Based on the written description, I believe you can only play the cassettes, not record them.


----------



## msmofet

Andy M. said:


> Based on the written description, I believe you can only play the cassettes, not record them.



Oh sorry.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

switching between my web browser tabs and listening to calming music.
earlier i've connected my phone to a chromecast {even tho i hate what google do as a company}.


soon i will go to bed..


----------



## Andy M.

Did some Costco shopping yesterday and picked up a whole pork loin. About ten pounds. Great price at $1.89/Lb! I portioned it in to 10 meals of boneless chops and two end cuts for stir-frys etc. I packed them using the Food Saver.


----------



## LVDeb

Yes! I got one last week at $1.95/lb. Wish I could have gotten more. We chop it into thirds and then break those down as needed.

We used to have a Food Saver too. Then we invested in a commercial grade vacuum sealer (like the one on Chopped...can't remember the name off hand). Best thing we ever did. The Food Savers would always break down on us after a few months.


----------



## Andy M.

LVDeb said:


> Yes! I got one last week at $1.95/lb. Wish I could have gotten more. We chop it into thirds and then break those down as needed.
> 
> We used to have a Food Saver too. Then we invested in a commercial grade vacuum sealer (like the one on Chopped...can't remember the name off hand). Best thing we ever did. The Food Savers would always break down on us after a few months.



Wow, that's bad luck with the Food Savers. I bought mine at a Salvation Army second hand store for $2.00 about 10-12 years ago and it's still going strong.


----------



## LVDeb

Yeah, the quality must have changed. You know how that goes. You got yourself a good one!


----------



## Marlingardener

I made tomato sauce from our home grown Romas. Got a quart, put it in 1/2 pint containers and into the freezer. Like Andy, I'm going to make chicken stock soon. Them bones, them bones, them dry bones . . . .


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In spite of the temperature around 80⁰, I've been sitting on the porch sipping iced coffee mocha, listening to Marketplace, and watching my hummingbirds at the feeder. I keep waiting for one of them to kiss me! LOL! Just a few minutes ago, one flew up to the edge of the porch. Had I leaned forward in my rocker and put my hand out, I could have touched her beak! Earlier, when I was pulling the feeders to clean them, two of them played "chase" right between my eyes and the shepherds hook. Bold little birdies.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, what a wonderful picture you painted for me!  Thanks *CG,* nice share!  

When we lived in CA, I put one of those bubbler fountains just outside of the den window.  I could sit and watch the birds come in for a drink or a quick rinse.  Hummingbirds, finch, sparrows and once in a while a big bird.  Not "The" Big Bird, of course...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad you liked my word painting, Ginny! I have two nectar feeders out front - a red one for hummers, an orange one for Baltimore orioles (but the hummers drink from that one, too). The orange colored one also holds half an orange along with having little divots for grape jelly. That food also attracts cat birds. The front also has a suet feeder. I get downy woodpeckers on that often.

Out back I have several kinds of feeders right outside the kitchen window. Since I spend so much time at the sink, I have a lineup of feeder just off the little patio. Lots of busy times at those feeders!

Then there are the pesky squirrels and chipmunks...


----------



## GinnyPNW

Wow!  Dedication!  Good for you, *CG!*  And how fun.  Do you use the sterile seeds in the feeders?  I didn't in CA and certainly should have!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I guess they are sterile since they don't sprout. Then again, the squirrels, when not swinging off the mixed seed feeder, are busy hoovering up the seeds on the ground. I have already coated them - generously! - with a pepper mix. It's supposed to stop the squirrels and chipmunks from eating them since they are sensitive to "heat". We must have Mexican or Thai squirrels, etc, since they don't seem to mind.


----------



## dragnlaw

I miss watching all 'my' birds at the feeders on the farm. 

*CG,* I too had both red and orange feeders out, but the orioles much preferred the red ones!    to the point when the orange one broke I never replaced it.

One year I recorded the different birds I saw around the feeders, farm and fields.  Numbered over 64 (or maybe it was 68) .

I put up a couple of red feeders this summer.  Usually it only takes 3 or 4 days for them to find them. Been a week now, another  but I have not given up hope.  One is in an obvious place but the other (in a bit of a corner to a window I see out of most) might take a bit longer.  

I hear and see geese overhead, hear and see some cardinals, crows, some sparrows, and believe it or not only hear bluejays, the noisiest of the lot! 

So the role call here is not great...  at least not yet, I'm working on it.


----------



## blissful

We have open water containers all over the deck and the birds go crazy...and we laugh at their antics.


I'm doing the same thing I do almost every day during summer. Gardening, canning, cooking, dehydrating, eating, and painting.


The lemon balm gets cut today, purslane picked for greens, linden sprouts put in pots for trees to give away, the last of the raspberries picked, and picking young turnips.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I've put my machines to work for me!  

DH had a bad night.  When I got up to check on him about O'Dark-thirty...he told me he finished the Caramel Ice Cream.  He neglected to tell me he finished the chocolate chip too. 

So, this morning, I started one crockpot with a new-to-me recipe for Chicken with Gravy.  The other is another new-to-me recipe for CP mashed potatoes.  That one will have the switch flipped to start very soon.  DH loves "cafeteria" food and since we don't really have any cafeterias around, I figured this "comfort food" might be just the ticket.  All I have to do is make a veggie or salad and, poof, dinner will be done!

In the meantime, this frees me up to work on ice cream!  I've got a batch of Caramel churning now.  Next, I'll be making a chocolate of some sorts...maybe DH's favorite Super Chocolate...we'll see.  I'll package up a pint of each to take to Mom's tomorrow.

Mom has been having a time with the heat, she says.  Yet, she wants the AC set at 87 degrees -- shhhhhh, don't tell her, I've got it set to 77!  Numbers just aren't her thing, as she ages.  Sigh.  I'm wondering if I should ask her if I can turn it down to 84...(74!)?  I'll likely package up some of the comfort food to take to her too.  She enjoyed the "bones" (short ribs) we took over a few days back.  I've got to figure out a plan for week after next.  Her food service is taking a week off while they update their website...sigh.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

trying to figure out which router that will work with dd-wrt can i actually purchase..


----------



## dragnlaw

*Ginny*, umm you might want to reconsider the temp she has it set at.  

With advancing age and if not up and about running around all day, she just may need the warmer temp.  

and do NOT ask me how I know...


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> *Ginny*, umm you might want to reconsider the temp she has it set at.
> 
> With advancing age and if not up and about running around all day, she just may need the warmer temp.
> 
> and do NOT ask me how I know...



Yes, I understand she needs it warmer than is comfortable for me.  We had her AC unit replaced a few weeks back.  I adjusted the thermostat for the upcoming heatwave.  For sometime now, her preferred temp has been 74, but I put it at 77 because she wanted 87.  I think I'll ease it back and see how that goes?

P.S.  She's worried about the cost.  It goes back to how/when she was raised.  She doesn't need to worry about the cost...just be comfortable!


----------



## dragnlaw

Yeah, it's hard to judge because not all bodies will react the same.  Good luck.  and it's no biggy if she wears a sweater all the time and has a blanker over her legs while she watches TV...  

I'm off to do my grandaughter Flyer route...  my favourite thing NOT.  Can't even take the dog, too much leaving the wagon and walking up driveways for a blind dog and feeble granny to handle.  It's not even a big route, barely two streets but it exhausts me.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Thanks *dragn*!  So far, no complaints.  We go back on Sunday to pay bills.  I can adjust then, if needed.

Hope the route is uneventful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It was a "meh" day. No interest in doing anything even though I have a LOT of anythings to do! To redeem myself, I did make a batch of applesauce from three wrinkly apples, plus a quart+ of strawberry ice cream. Mostly because the strawberries were getting past their prime. Nothing like rescuing food before it goes bad!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I went looking for some soup for breakfast, only to discover, I'm just about out of any of my homemade stuff in the deep freeze.



Good thing I had just been to the market and purchased 2 Turkey drums to make Jook 



The I noticed 3 Apples that needed to get used so I made Chunky Applesauce to stir into my bowl of Oatmeal


----------



## GinnyPNW

I took some flowers to Mom...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those hydrangeas are so beautiful, Ginny.


----------



## simonbaker

What am I doing?
Working for a real ass.  Half my age & uneducated. 
Some people  should never be in charge!


----------



## msmofet

Waiting for washer repair man to show up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

simonbaker said:


> What am I doing?
> Working for a real ass.  Half my age & uneducated.
> Some people  should never be in charge!


I would give you a hug if I could reach that far. While older and more educated than me, I worked for a woman who made my work life a living hell. On one exceptionally bad day, I cracked open a bottle of wine that night and proceeded to rant to Himself and drink the wine. The entire bottle. By myself.  When I called in sick the next day, I was not lying!

Thankfully I was able to move to a position that had me reporting to the other supervisor in the office. Once I was no longer her minion, she was nice to me. Go figure...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

simonbaker said:


> What am I doing?
> Working for a real ass.  Half my age & uneducated.
> Some people  should never be in charge!


 +1 with the hug, but not long enough arms to reach ... 

I had a supervisor (male) that could be a bit of a butthead.
One my last annual review to receive my pay raise, he did not give me a very good rating, he said because there were days that I didn't wear makeup and I was a little bitchy those days  He actually wrote this down!  I quit very soon after that.


----------



## msmofet

Washer still not fixed. He said he needs more parts. No clue how long it’s going to take.


----------



## Andy M.

I finally gave in and started sharpening my kitchen knives. They were past due. I have five done. 

You know how they say that dull knives are more dangerous than sharp ones? I still call BS on that. SO picked up one of my nicely sharpened 4" paring knives and promptly cut her
finger.


----------



## Marlingardener

Msmofet, call another repairman. We went through the same rigamarole with our HVAC. Repairman said we needed a new board, could order it, then when he returned two days later, he'd left a part on his desk and that was the last we saw of him. Called another repairman who said we just needed a relay, got it out of his truck and within a few minutes he had completed the repair, checked to see if everything was working right, and didn't charge much.
You are the customer, you are in charge. Get another repairman out, and then call the first one and chew him out!


----------



## msmofet

Marlingardener said:


> Msmofet, call another repairman. We went through the same rigamarole with our HVAC. Repairman said we needed a new board, could order it, then when he returned two days later, he'd left a part on his desk and that was the last we saw of him. Called another repairman who said we just needed a relay, got it out of his truck and within a few minutes he had completed the repair, checked to see if everything was working right, and didn't charge much.
> You are the customer, you are in charge. Get another repairman out, and then call the first one and chew him out!


We paid Sears for a plan. Repairs are no charge and if they can't repair they replace.


----------



## Chef Munky

msmofet said:


> We paid Sears for a plan. Repairs are no charge and if they can't repair they replace.




Sorry about your washer msmofet.
We bought a brand new front loader from Lowe's not even 3 years ago.
It quit working in June. Took a video of the problem to Samsung on my phone.I did exactly what they said for me to do, while they watched me do it. Mind you we bout the 5 year warranty plan.


It took weeks to get the parts delivered and a repairman out here.
They had sent me defected parts. Washer was still down.
Called Samsung again, they sent me a part that wasn't needed at all.
2 parts were requested, only the useless 1 was here when after a 3 month wait for a repairman was finally available. This all started in June.


It's August now.I was told it would take 4 repairs before a new replacement would be available.The washer is beyond repair, or for me to even bother with the aggravation of it all.
I'll never buy a front loader again especially a Samsung digital one!


P.S. I gave the useless part to the repairman. Because I could!


Wish you the best of luck.


Munky.


----------



## blissful

It's nice to see you Munky! I hope you and yours are happy and healthy.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's good to see you to Bliss. I've been missing posting here.
Things have been chaotic here for the last few years.Some days have been rough, didn't feel much like talking to anyone. They've learned to leave a voicemail. I'll get back to them when and if I feel like it.


Things are looking up. Were all fine, just been very busy selling my house.
Last week took a long drive to a new town where nobody knows me to look for a house to buy, which I found my dream house. Trust me I'm truly stoked about it.  they accepted my offer. YESSSSS!!!!!
Were working on getting out of this one and paperwork done on my dream home.This lil' Gypsy will be very busy for this next exciting chapter. 

Hold on tight. 


Munky.


----------



## blissful

Munky! Congratulations on the dream house, AND they accepted the offer! I'm so happy for you! Enjoy!


----------



## simonbaker

Andy M. said:


> I finally gave in and started sharpening my kitchen knives. They were past due. I have five done.
> 
> You know how they say that dull knives are more dangerous than sharp ones? I still call BS on that. SO picked up one of my nicely sharpened 4" paring knives and promptly cut her
> finger.



The reason dull knives are more dangerous  is because you're pressing harder to cut the object, therefore when you do get cut with a duller knife it's generally  a deeper more severe cut for that reason.


----------



## Andy M.

simonbaker said:


> The reason dull knives are more dangerous  is because you're pressing harder to cut the object, therefore when you do get cut with a duller knife it's generally  a deeper more severe cut for that reason.



I know the reason. I just don't buy it.

My thought is the reason is simply carelessness. A cut from a sharp knife can be very deep as well, simply because a sharp knife will more easily go deeper.

Knife go from sharp to dull gradually during many uses. Your brain/muscles adjust to these changes as they happen. So you know how to handle the knife because you do it daily. 

I realize your position on this is the conventional wisdom, but I remain unconvinced.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I know the reason. I just don't buy it.
> 
> My thought is the reason is simply carelessness. A cut from a sharp knife can be very deep as well, simply because a sharp knife will more easily go deeper.
> 
> Knife go from sharp to dull gradually during many uses. Your brain/muscles adjust to these changes as they happen. So you know how to handle the knife because you do it daily.
> 
> I realize your position on this is the conventional wisdom, but I remain unconvinced.



I'm beginning to agree with your position. I think it's when something is difficult to cut and someone is using a dull knife and decides to push extra hard that there is a problem. But, caution would prevent that. It would take a lot more caution to prevent the accidental "drive by" cuts that one sometimes gets from a very sharp knife.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I'm beginning to agree with your position. I think it's when something is difficult to cut and someone is using a dull knife and decides to push extra hard that there is a problem. But, caution would prevent that. It would take a lot more caution to prevent the accidental "drive by" cuts that one sometimes gets from a very sharp knife.




You could argue that sharp knives are more dangerous. For example, I have a chef's knife. If you set it down on a flat surface and give it a little push at one end, it will spin. When the knife is dull and you reach for it without looking and hit the cutting edge, it will spin. When the knife is sharp and you hit the cutting edge, it will spin after giving you a nasty cut. Don't ask me how I know.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> You could argue that sharp knives are more dangerous. For example, I have a chef's knife. If you set it down on a flat surface and give it a little push at one end, it will spin. When the knife is dull and you reach for it without looking and hit the cutting edge, it will spin. When the knife is sharp and you hit the cutting edge, it will spin after giving you a nasty cut. Don't ask me how I know.



That's the kind of thing I meant by "drive by" cuts.


----------



## msmofet

Chef Munky said:


> It's good to see you to Bliss. I've been missing posting here.
> Things have been chaotic here for the last few years.Some days have been rough, didn't feel much like talking to anyone. They've learned to leave a voicemail. I'll get back to them when and if I feel like it.
> 
> 
> Things are looking up. Were all fine, just been very busy selling my house.
> Last week took a long drive to a new town where nobody knows me to look for a house to buy, which I found my dream house. Trust me I'm truly stoked about it.  they accepted my offer. YESSSSS!!!!!
> Were working on getting out of this one and paperwork done on my dream home.This lil' Gypsy will be very busy for this next exciting chapter.
> 
> Hold on tight.
> 
> 
> Munky.


Congrats and I wish you the very best!


----------



## dragnlaw

How about the old adage....   it isn't the knife/car/gun/quilting blade/paper/ etc.etc. 
that cuts/kills...  it's the operator. 

Knife welder beware!


----------



## CharlieD

I keep my knives very sharp. Check every time before use. If needs sharpening I do it right then. So I don’t develop habit if pushing hard. And all my nasty cuts I’ve had were by dull knives, not at home.


----------



## Chef Munky

It's been so long since I've posted here , have forgotten how to navigate around.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Andy M. said:


> You could argue that sharp knives are more dangerous. For example, I have a chef's knife. If you set it down on a flat surface and give it a little push at one end, it will spin. When the knife is dull and you reach for it without looking and hit the cutting edge, it will spin. When the knife is sharp and you hit the cutting edge, it will spin after giving you a nasty cut. Don't ask me how I know.



Although the item description doesn't say it, the link shows some very nice "knife rests".  Could be handy & pretty at the same time!  Portugese knife rest:

https://www.amazon.com/Bordallo-Pinheiro-Sardines-Sardinha-Espichels/dp/B01NBJCHYJ?th=1


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

ive watched a film called tommorow's gone which is on charlie megira. i really reccomend even tho it costs some cash..


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Admiring nature.  The local deer must be desperate if one is looking for lunch in our backyard.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

listening
https://youtu.be/jT4g9SHG0KE


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm bawling my eyes out!

Loverly sent us a list of six songs, asking Himself to pick one for their father-daughter dance at the wedding next month. While I have my preferences (I'm looking at you,  "Last Dance "), it's Himself's to choose. I just hope he does not pick Bruce Springsteen. I'll have to leave the venue. 

https://damnlyrics.com/lyrics/This-Dance-Scott-Thomas-Laughridge-IVRBrxFi.html


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm bawling my eyes out!
> 
> Loverly sent us a list of six songs, asking Himself to pick one for their father-daughter dance at the wedding next month. While I have my preferences (I'm looking at you,  "Last Dance "), it's Himself's to choose. I just hope he does not pick Bruce Springsteen. I'll have to leave the venue.
> 
> https://damnlyrics.com/lyrics/This-Dance-Scott-Thomas-Laughridge-IVRBrxFi.html



OH MY GOSH!!!
*CG*, now you've got me bawlin' too!!! 
I'd never heard that song before, its so touching and perfect, Himself better choose that one, for sure!!!
(I was just about to ask when the big day was btw, so excite for you all!!! can't wait to hear all of the details)


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

watching
https://youtu.be/kXFjYW4eBvM


----------



## Chef Munky

Crazy tired, but it's a good tired.
My new house is all set up ready for us to get there.Except the internet.

The movers will be here shortly to pack us up and tomorrow they will be back to load & move . "Let's go Leo" 
My adopted son and his wife will probably forgo a planned family affair
So they can see my new house. I have a feeling the new neighbors will be calling in a noise complaint. Party time!
They can't wait to see it. I'm happy all my guys will be under one roof for dinner this weekend, Even if it's just take out.It's been a long time.


Until they shut my I/P  off here which will probably be today I'll see you guys when I get really settled in.
Try not to behave, Have a riot, burn dinner, so on and so forth.


Munky.


----------



## taxlady

That sounds exciting Munky. Have a happy and safe move. I hope you get enough help that you don't get too exhausted.


----------



## dragnlaw

Had to go shopping, also hit the 'puter store and had them help me do a bunch of things on this %^&*() new computer.  Then Wally's World, chips; No Frills, dog chewies; Canadian Tire, dog collar batteries; Sobey's, strawberries; Wine Shoppe, Pinto Grigio light, from Ontario. 

Feet hurt, wine tastes great!


----------



## dragnlaw

About to plonk myself down and watch my latest series...  Lie To Me.  Love it.

and that's it til bedtime!  Ciao!


----------



## GinnyPNW

dragnlaw said:


> About to plonk myself down and watch my latest series...  Lie To Me.  Love it.
> 
> and that's it til bedtime!  Ciao!



I miss that show!!


----------



## taxlady

I'm trying out a newish grocery delivery service which is part of a supermarket chain that I used to order from. It's called Voilà. They have sent me a list of what I get, what I don't get, and what they are substituting. There's only one substitution, which I think is acceptable. Now, I'm waiting for them to call me and let me know that they are on their way. I can tell them that I don't want the substitution at that point, but I won't in this case.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

what did you order?


----------



## taxlady

SEEING-TO-BELIEVE said:


> what did you order?



Regular groceries. I get most meat and produce elsewhere.

The substitution was for some cheese. I ordered the store brand of old white cheddar cheese. They substitution was for a name brand cheddar, but mild and "marbled", which means both an orange colour and a pale yellow, in a marbled pattern. We'll see what we think of that new-to-us cheese. But, I really do prefer old (strong) cheddar to mild cheddar.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I'm with you, Taxy -- Sharp or Extra sharp cheddar, for me!


----------



## dragnlaw

Think you'll find that the marbled is just mild cheddar, with half coloured and the other half regular.


----------



## taxlady

dragnlaw said:


> Think you'll find that the marbled is just mild cheddar, with half coloured and the other half regular.



Well, yeah. I just don't see the point and would never buy this if I had other choices. Stirling eats a lot of cheddar and he would rather have this than not get any cheddar. Not to worry, we have two and a half packages of store brand, old cheddar in the fridge. This one was on sale, and I like to have backups.


----------



## dragnlaw

For those of you that don't know, orange cheese is that colour due to food colouring added.  Long ago, where the originial cheddar came from (Cheddar, England, ) there was an obvious tint of orange to it due to the foods the cows ate.  It became traditional that 'cheddar' was orange coloured. 

As to the marbled cheese - a marketing ploy.   I buy it, especially for mac 'n cheese to go along with the stronger ones.


----------



## taxlady

I don't usually want food colouring in any of my food. But, the orange colour added to cheddar is annatto, made from the seeds of the achiote tree, so I don't mind, much.


----------



## msmofet

taxlady said:


> Regular groceries. I get most meat and produce elsewhere.
> 
> The substitution was for some cheese. I ordered the store brand of old white cheddar cheese. They substitution was for a name brand cheddar, but mild and "marbled", which means both an orange colour and a pale yellow, in a marbled pattern. We'll see what we think of that new-to-us cheese. But, I really do prefer old (strong) cheddar to mild cheddar.





GinnyPNW said:


> I'm with you, Taxy -- Sharp or Extra sharp cheddar, for me!




This is the one I love. And it's white.


----------



## dragnlaw

my SIL and ex absolutely LOVE Cabot cheese.  They bring it home with every trip to the US when they happen to go.  Me, meh... it is certainly good but I would not go out of my way for it.


----------



## GinnyPNW

We're waiting for the Pest Control guy.  Need help with some wasps that just don't seem to want to go away!  Don't want a repeat of what happened a few years back when Stanley got too close to their claimed spot!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ugh, *Ginny*. We had to call in a service last summer because there were paper wasps who had built a small village under our front porch steps. By the time I had called, they had all but abandoned their nest. I still had the tech make sure the last of the stragglers were dead. Keep those pooches safe!


----------



## Andy M.

We had a nest of yellow jackets nesting in the wall behind the bathroom window frame. Called for pest control and once he found the location, he took care of it. I really didn't want to be chasing flying stinging bugs while I was showering!


----------



## GinnyPNW

The previous problem was out back and it was a ground nest.  It was under the fence, half on our side and half on the neighbors side.  Stanley "found" it.  Mikey was out back with him, I was in the shower.  Mikey said he took off running for the house and he knew something was wrong.  They were all up in his fur and they don't just sting once, they keep biting and biting.  When I got out of the shower, there was quite the panic going on, trying to find the bugs on Stan, pull them and kill them.  

The current problem is kind of hard to miss.  They are by and around the front door.  The company that took care of the previous problem was great, but they have been purchased by a new company...and, let's just say, we opted to find a new company.  Here's hoping this one is a good as the old one!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh poor Stanley!
I'd bet that he doesn't go too close to that fence any more, eh *Ginny*?


----------



## GinnyPNW

No, he avoids it...but Cadie still runs thru the bushes along the fence.  It was BC...Before Cadie.


----------



## dragnlaw

I hear his pain Ginny.  Collecting horses from the paddock one day and they were going nuts, milling around me but not standing still long enough to grab a halter.  Suddenly realized the bees were around their legs.  I shooed them away and took off myself. 

20 minutes later all was calm. Thankfully, never happened again as that was a well used paddock gate.

They don't usually stay around where they've been disturbed before.


----------



## SEEING-TO-BELIEVE

soon i will sit and read dr burns book called "feeling good" {the hebrew version}


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

It's finally nice enough to sit out back!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice legs, K-Girl! 

I am bemoaning the fact that the baseball season is running out of games. It's game #149 tonight, only 13 regular season games to go. Now, when this season started, I didn't expect much from my team because they are "rebuilding" and letting the kids play - to the tune of 16 players making their major league debuts this year. SIXTEEN! The team is the youngest in MLB, and younger than any of the Triple-A teams! Well, if the post-season started tomorrow, the Cleveland Kinderguadians would be hosting Seattle's Mariners in the first round of the playoffs. Un.Be.Lievable.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, my neighbour now knows I'm not a sweet little granny.  I dropped a whole container of mushrooms I had chopped up yesterday to make a duxelle for ravioli.  
I think the window pane shattered with the volume of that curse which exploded from out of no-where.  Have no idea where it came from.


----------



## Chef Munky

Well hello everyone 
I've made it to my destinations new chapter. Had a few kinks that needed to be worked out along the way.
"Kinky can be fun:".. Take that comment as you will..No matter how it works out in my mind, to others it's a 2 way street.  
I love my new house.It's so quiet here. Still unpacking boxes. Trying to locate things.
Our dogs and cat are adjusting extremely well. They love their new racetrack in the house. Multiple terrains. From running on carpet to racing into the kitchen that has pebble stone flooring.Awesome to them, extremely funny for me watching them try to put on the brakes. Who needs Tv when pets are more entertainment?
Well, anyways time to get back to settling in. A girl just has to shop till she drops. It's the law! 

P.s. The new layout of the forum looks fantastic. Great job! 
Thanks to all who made it easy for me to get back into here. Much appreciated. I know it was a lot of work.

Munky.


----------



## Chef Munky

Navigating around the site?
What does the alerts bell mean?
I've clicked on it. But can't read what was posted.


----------



## Andy M.

Chef Munky said:


> Navigating around the site?
> What does the alerts bell mean?
> I've clicked on it. But can't read what was posted.


When you click on the bell, you should see a list of reactions to a post(s) of yours. If someone likes a post or replies, etc. If there is a response there will be a little number attached to the bell.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Navigating around the site?
> What does the alerts bell mean?
> I've clicked on it. But can't read what was posted.


If you click the bell twice, it will open up a page with all the alerts. It might be easier to read that way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Or maybe just once. I get the Alerts drop down with one click on my phone. It might be different on a laptop/tablet.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Or maybe just once. I get the Alerts drop down with one click on my phone. It might be different on a laptop/tablet.


Oh, the drop down shows up with one click. It's the full page which has all the alerts, old and new, that shows up with two clicks, on the website.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DH almost took a header in the shower last week and I said, ok, that's it, I'm ordering a shower bench seat.  I'd rather you sit down not fall down.

I just finished putting it together.  Now I want to look for a coordinating stand for all of the lotions and potions.


----------



## GinnyPNW

I have one that looks exactly like that, but it is grey.  We don't use it in the shower though, but as a spot to set things in the bathroom.  We had a a bench built in the shower when we remodeled a couple of years back.  Love that bench!  Love your seat too!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@GinnyPNW we'll try it out tomorrow


----------



## pepperhead212

I got one like that for my Mom for her last couple of years, and she really liked it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's a cute little bench, @Kaneohegirlinaz. And a nicely sized shower!

I'm feeling a little bit like a bug trapped in a net right now.



The roofing crew has draped our entire house in heavy netting and canvas tarps while pulling the old shingles off. Going to be a really noisy place around here today.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Here's to a new roof, @Cooking Goddess!  

@Kaneohegirlinaz - in our RV shower, I had to put a shower mat down, as the floor gets slick with soaps and shampoo.  That's not an issue in your shower?  Just wondering if that was part of the problem for DH?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They're gone!  It is blissfully quiet - and we're enjoying it. Now it's time for a nap. After all, I had my cup of tea, my toast, and my coffee ALL before I normally get up for the day.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@GinnyPNW DH loves the new addition to our master shower.
It's more of a balancing act for him, so it's best he sits down.
@Cooking Goddess I would have liked a bigger shower stall to accommodate a wheelchair, but we're not there yet, thankfully.  Mom had a shower like that in California, but it was very tight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@Kaneohegirlinaz except for their home up here, my SIL and her hubby have had showers nearly big enough to seat four for supper!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Been thinking a lot about our friend * tinlizzie* today and hoping all is well with her - considering the weather. Hurricane Ian is pounding the daylights out of southwest Florida. Our wonderful little resort, Mariners Boathouse, is in the thick of it, too. It's unlikely we'll be able to spend our customary week there this year. We _ were_ supposed to check in a month from today. 

The Fort Myers TV station has very good live coverage. If anyone is interested in Ian and his wrath, go to WINK TV.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, dear, @Cooking Goddess!  I'm saying some prayers!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GEEEEEZZZZ!
We are in the midst of a pretty dang good storm.
It started about 2pm AST and hit the side of our house with 60+ mph winds.
Rain, 1 inch Hail stones ... 




This what I've collected so far.
I have a call into a local roof and don'tcha know some yahoo just rang our door bell, "I was just across the street at your neighbors - blah blah blah" - I took his business card said thank you, but I've already got it covered, thanks though.
I go out into the garage and I can hear water dripping, damn it all!!!! 
I think we'll be okay, I hope.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Oh, no!  I'm so sorry, @Kaneohegirlinaz!  Stay safe!


----------



## taxlady

Well, that sucks, Kgirl. I hope it isn't too bad. Stay safe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Heh Thanks guys! 
*Update*
So we found out that an f1 tornado ripped through northern Arizona - so that's what it was! 
Loads of damage.
Spoke with the roofing company and asked if they could come by today and put up an emergency tarp - there's a 15% chance of rain today, through tomorrow.
Also finally heard back from our Insurance guy and he suggested NOT to use the "ambulance chaser" as Mrs. NextdoorNeighbor is calling them, ya know the one that showed in the middle of the storm...  and don't file an insurance claim if the cost is less than say $5000, not worth it he said.


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Heh Thanks guys!
> *Update*
> So we found out that an f1 tornado ripped through northern Arizona - so that's what it was!
> Loads of damage.
> Spoke with the roofing company and asked if they could come by today and put up an emergency tarp - there's a 15% chance of rain today, through tomorrow.
> Also finally heard back from our Insurance guy and he suggested NOT to use the "ambulance chaser" as Mrs. NextdoorNeighbor is calling them, ya know the one that showed in the middle of the storm...  and don't file an insurance claim if the cost is less than say $5000, not worth it he said.


Tornado, wow! I'm glad it wasn't worse.

About the insurance, I would check elsewhere. The "insurance guy" may have a conflict of interest in telling you that. But, maybe he's right. Maybe the premiums will go up over time, more than what they pay out.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Right @taxlady, the insurance guy said that it just wouldn't be worth it if the cost was under $5000, premiums will go up with what they deem "small claims".


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Right @taxlady, the insurance guy said that it just wouldn't be worth it if the cost was under $5000, premiums will go up with what they deem "small claims".


Is your insurance guy a broker or does he work for the insurance company?


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@taxlady our guy works for the insurance company


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> @taxlady our guy works for the insurance company


In that case, definitely try to find somewhere that can tell you if that is accurate. He has a definite conflict of interest in this.


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> In that case, definitely try to find somewhere that can tell you if that is accurate. He has a definite conflict of interest in this.



It's not necessarily a bad thing that the roofer works for the insurance company. But, it can be.

An adjuster came to my house with an inspector, and both said my roof qualified for replacement. But, some kid at the home office said the damage was less than my $1,000 deductible, and that the leaks in my roof were not related to the hail storm.

I'm still fighting with Allstate about my roof, but if things don't change soon, I'm going to dump them, and move on. After 25 years of having my house and all of my cars insured with them, they will lose WAY more money than what fixing my roof would have cost.

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I spent most of the day trying to find a place for the rehearsal dinner. So many places do not have a "party" room, will not take reservations, or will not accommodate groups - unless you are willing to go to a high-end restaurant. Um, I want entrees no more expensive than $20 for our party of 15-20, please. Himself suggested a bucket of KFC, or maybe a procession through the Swenson's drive-through.  A round of Galley Boy burgers, perhaps?









						Galley Boy at Swensons named best burger in Ohio in new national rankings
					

Swensons has done it again!




					www.wkyc.com
				




Ended up finding a very accommodating place called "Menches Bros.", a place I've wanted to try for a number of years - ever since I learned that the Bros. claim to have originated the first hamburger sandwich in 1885. Plenty of other items to choose from if people don't want burgers. All I know is if I was invited out to eat food that I wasn't paying for, I would be happy with most anything!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

No Sugar Added Chunky Applesauce for Mom, she loves this stuff.
There's a huge Apple tree in the parking lot of Mom's bank, I got the okay from the bank manager to pick as much as I wanted, but by the time I came back, someone else had stripped the tree bare of fruit   My Green Grocer had Gala Apples on sale for 69¢ per pound ... six pounds later and I've got4 pints ... that should last Mom through the Winter with some kind of fruit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm trying to get over feeling a little bit sad right now. While we're here in OH, we've I've been searching online for possible homes to buy. The longer we've lived with the idea, the more it seems like too much of a process to consider building with a custom builder. I think we've all but given up on looking for and buying a lot and going through the process of permits and improvements and all that stuff. And options for builders who put up developments and roll the costs of the house into the selling price of the house? All located within spitting distance of an interstate or busy highway.

So, I found the perfect house. Two years old, nice area, only 1.5 miles from Loverly (which was more than fine with her), and just listed yesterday. I contacted the realtors we had worked with when we lived in OH to check out a few details. The older son (who has now taken over the bulk of the work; his parents are now semi-retired) let me know today that...the house sold the same day it was listed. *sigh*


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

But ya know @Cooking Goddess now that you have your foot in the door with a Realtor, they can keep an eagle eye for you there in Ohio.  They know before others when and if a home will list and who is looking for that sort of place.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@Kaneohegirlinaz, that seems to be what happened with this house. I would not be surprised if the house wasn't already spoken for before it hit the MLS. 

On the other hand, my mad search skills found the builder that built that house that was sold *poof* same day! I spoke with him for a while on Tuesday for about 15 minutes. Got the same sort of "vibe" about him as I did when we talked with the builder of our second house - competent, willing to work with his clients, a reasonable sounding person. While Himself and I won't have time to meet him in person this trip in, we plan on speaking with him when we come back. But for now...we won't be leaving until Monday. Himself and I are still coughing like crazy and didn't want to drive for two days like that.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@Cooking Goddess I sure do hope that you and Himself are better soon, but what a shame that yous have to stay in OH a bit longer 
When do plan on going back then?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Still Monday, like I said in my previous post.


----------



## taxlady

@Cooking Goddess, god bedring (Danish for good bettering).


----------



## taxlady

So, today was full of stress. I got a grocery delivery. When the delivery person was here, I asked if that was all. It seemed like my stuff would need more than one box. Well, we emptied the box and ticked off all the stuff we got. Looks like we only got the stuff that goes in the "climate controlled storage". Two boxes and one bottle of red wine missing. Also, the cracker assortment and the potato chips were missing. So, I promptly phoned customer service. The agent was very nice and tried to get the driver to come back, but it was apparently too late. So, the agent issued me a refund for the missing stuff.

So, I quick snagged a delivery timeslot for tomorrow and placed an order for the missing stuff plus another item.

Then the doorbell rang again and it was the delivery person, back with the rest of my order. I could tell right away that it was all there, but it was BBQ chips in a smaller format than what I had ordered, so they went back with the driver.

Now, I had almost all of my stuff, but I had refund for it. I phoned customer service again. I explained the problem to the agent. I needed to cancel the refund, except for the potato chips. The agent seemed to understand right away and fixed it. It even looks like it has been fixed correctly.

Then, I updated tomorrow's delivery from a different grocery store. I added another of the missing potato chips. I had originally ordered one bag in each order, just in case one store was out or screwed up. One of the stores tends to have better prices. The other one will deliver wine. And I am exhausted from this foofarall. It doesn't help that DH has pulled some muscles in his back and we don't want him making it worse. We had the frozen pizza that came in that grocery delivery for our supper. I'm really glad that was all I had to do for supper.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Laundry. Again. How do two people dirty so many fabric items? Like everywhere we are, we ain't going nekkid around here either.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Cooking Goddess said:


> Laundry. Again. How do two people dirty so many fabric items? Like everywhere we are, we ain't going nekkid around here either.


I totally understand!  Some years back, I bought some *Laundry Sorting Hampers* - so, I sort as we use things.  When a hamper gets filled up, I do that one hamper.  I do a lot fewer loads during the summer!  Anyway, point being, I no longer have "laundry day".  It works for me!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have a similar setup, @GinnyPNW. Four baskets in the basement, one each for hot whites (can't bring myself to doing bottoms underwear in anything cooler), darks, cold whites, and cold darks. I have washed our shirts in cold for decades...and some of our tops are that old! A sweatshirt I bought at Historic Williamsburg in 1988 can still be worn in public in a pinch.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Yes, I know what you mean!  I usually end up donating clothes when they get to be just too, too for me?  Too old, too out of style or some other too?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have been in OH for over two weeks. We plan on heading back to MA next Thursday - and I can't wait.  Why, you might ask? Because I need a good night's sleep. When we were here for the wedding in October, I found out that there was a slow leak in the air mattress. We planned on buying a new one to bring with us at Christmas. Well...the slow leak isn't so slow anymore. I'm now waking up about every other hour to refill the air "flattress".

I WILL remember to get a new one before we return!


----------



## Roll_Bones

I am working on pork and shrimp wantons.  I bought some wanton wrappers and had them in the freezer. 
I had the shrimp and the pork.  I went to the store and got what I needed except I could not find rice wine or dry sherry.  Most the recipes called for that ingredient.  I had vermouth.
I made the stock last night and made the filling.  Later today I will make the wantons.  I have never done this, but it looks pretty easy.
I sure hope they come out good.  I put a lot of work into this project.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Roll_Bones said:


> I am working on pork and shrimp wantons.  I bought some wanton wrappers and had them in the freezer.
> I had the shrimp and the pork.  I went to the store and got what I needed except I could not find rice wine or dry sherry.  Most the recipes called for that ingredient.  I had vermouth.
> I made the stock last night and made the filling.  *Later today I will make the wantons.  I have never done this, but it looks pretty easy.
> I sure hope they come out good.  I put a lot of work into this project.*


I'm sure they will be great!  The only caution I would share is that you want to be careful when you good the dumplings.  Don't cook them too high or too long.  They will start to fall apart if you do so.  And, yes, they are easy & nothing like homemade!


----------



## dragnlaw

First pece of advise I can give you, is only put out a few 'skins' to fill then close.  As you start to get the hang of it you can add more 'skin' to your line-up. 
Lay out  (a few)
fill
water edge & fold
***
lay out 
fill
water edge & fold
***
repeat...

Freeze them on a tray, package in amounts you think you would use at a meal.


----------



## Chef Munky

Found these at the local thrift store yesterday. Bought them out.
Very curious as to when did McDonalds do this?









						FULL SET OF SIX MCDONALD'S FRANKLIN MINT COLLECTION OF PLATES
					

Shop kat9752's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. EXCELLENT CONDITION. GOLD RIM, INCREDIBLE DETAIL TO THE ART WORK. THIS IS THE FULL SET TO THIS SERIES. THEY COME IN THE ORIGINAL PACKAGING. THEY HAVE BEEN STORED AWAY SINCE THEY WERE...




					poshmark.com
				




Anyone know? All the plates are in the original boxes.


----------



## Andy M.

I didn't even know they existed.


----------



## medtran49

dragnlaw said:


> First pece of advise I can give you, is only put out a few 'skins' to fill then close.  As you start to get the hang of it you can add more 'skin' to your line-up.
> Lay out  (a few)
> fill
> water edge & fold
> ***
> lay out
> fill
> water edge & fold
> ***
> repeat...
> 
> Freeze them on a tray, package in amounts you think you would use at a meal.



@Roll_Bones 

+1

When i first started making chinese dumplings i could do about 4, then 8, now 12 at a time because that's all the plastic cutting board i use for them will hold at a time.

I also found thst using a scoop that holds about a tablespoon of filling is extremely helpful in filling speed.


----------



## GinnyPNW

Chef Munky said:


> Found these at the local thrift store yesterday. Bought them out.
> *Very curious as to when did McDonalds do this?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULL SET OF SIX MCDONALD'S FRANKLIN MINT COLLECTION OF PLATES
> 
> 
> Shop kat9752's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. EXCELLENT CONDITION. GOLD RIM, INCREDIBLE DETAIL TO THE ART WORK. THIS IS THE FULL SET TO THIS SERIES. THEY COME IN THE ORIGINAL PACKAGING. THEY HAVE BEEN STORED AWAY SINCE THEY WERE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poshmark.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone know? All the plates are in the original boxes.


McDonalds did not do this.  Franklin Mint did it.  I'm betting you could search that way and find out the date...or check the back of a plate?


----------



## Chef Munky

Andy M. said:


> I didn't even know they existed.


Neither did I.
What I found was 3 out of the 5. And a huge stack almost as tall as me, just sitting in a corner of other Franklin Mint collector plates in the original boxes with the paperwork, stands and who they were sent to to begin with. They didn't charge me full price for all the stuff I bought yesterday. They almost killed me with a lamp they knocked off a shelf  that skimmed my head. Free delivery to.
I think I've possibly tripped on a goldmine here. I'll find pics of the other plates found asap.


----------



## Chef Munky

GinnyPNW said:


> McDonalds did not do this.  Franklin Mint did it.  I'm betting you could search that way and find out the date...or check the back of a plate?


I have 5 all paperwork included.
Golden Dreams
Golden Showcase
Golden Country
Golden Apple
Ring in the New Year Millennium 2,000
Artist Bill Bell.
Plate #'s
Still interesting. Now to find a neon Golden Arch sign.
It would be one awesome looking dining room.


----------



## Kathleen

At the end of 2022, I completed this tea towel.  It matches the one I made for my sister shortly after we lost Dad in February.  My mother loved bluebirds, and we lost her in 2012, so I thought the towels reminded me of the two of them.  Dad would do the work and Mom would come up with the style of all things associated with the house. 

I'm not a very crafty person, so this was a labor of love and remembrance.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GinnyPNW said:


> I'm sure they will be great!  The only caution I would share is that you want to be careful when you good the dumplings.  Don't cook them too high or too long.  They will start to fall apart if you do so.  And, yes, they are easy & nothing like homemade!


Well they came out good.  I did not know the wrappers needed to be at room temp when I tried to make a single one.  It cracked.  Then I looked it up and sure enough they are supposed to be at room temp.
I used a very thin egg wash to seal and that might have been overkill.  I'm sure water would work as well.  I used water on my test wonton and it did not open.
I could not get the the points together so they were triangles.  Problem with that is the wonton get so soft, you cannot pick up a whole dumpling to eat it.  I may have put to much filling in?  I used about a tablespoon. I didn't measure and used the end of a butter knife.
I have filling left and half the wontons.  So I will try to make them in the correct shape.


----------



## Chef Munky

Kathleen said:


> At the end of 2022, I completed this tea towel.  It matches the one I made for my sister shortly after we lost Dad in February.  My mother loved bluebirds, and we lost her in 2012, so I thought the towels reminded me of the two of them.  Dad would do the work and Mom would come up with the style of all things associated with the house.
> 
> I'm not a very crafty person, so this was a labor of love and remembrance.


Absolutely beautiful.
Love it.


----------



## Chef Munky

Going to get things done that I've been putting off doing.
The new dining room set arrived last night. The furniture store told me it would be a week. Along with my new furniture. They have to special order it.
So today it's removing the old. Finish taping off my room for new paint. Tedious job. Bedroom set is next.
It's nice to be able to pick things that I like for a change. Instead of always going the neutral, practical route.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kathleen, if you're not a crafty person you sure fooled me!  Very well done, stiches like that take care to do and you did!  Beautiful, Well Done! 

Roll Bones, a Tablespoon might be just a tiny bit of overkill! LOL  A teaspoon heaping is good.  Fold your triangle, bring the 2 wings together in front (with a dap of water) and you have an open envelope shape.  That's how I do'em.


----------



## dragnlaw

this is the simplest and fasted way, at least for me.


----------



## medtran49

That's  a bishop's hat fold.


----------



## taxlady

I am remaining stoic, while my husband and his brother worry about my mother-in-law. Well, I'm worrying too but trying to maintain for them. She's in the hospital. She had a stroke. They found a brain tumour. She isn't strong enough for surgery. It's looking pretty bad.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oh @taxlady.   Sending sympathy and strength your way while you deal with this.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh @taxlady.   Sending sympathy and strength your way while you deal with this.


Thank you, we need it.


----------



## Andy M.

So sorry, TL.


----------



## dragnlaw

ahhh,* taxy*, so sorry - you can be the strong one.  I ditto *CG. * You can do this.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Andy and dragnlaw.

DH had a chance to talk to his mum's doctor. They are hoping to stabilize her so they can start treating the tumours (she has one on or in her kidney too.) Unfortunately, they can't do an MRI. She has a pace maker that is one of the models that shouldn't go into an MRI.


----------



## GotGarlic

Taxlady, I'm so sorry to hear about your MIL. Thinking good thoughts for all of you ♥


----------



## pepperhead212

Sorry to hear about that, @taxlady.  Prayers and positive thoughts to all of you in these troubling times.


----------



## taxlady

Thank you GG and Dave. I'm hoping all the positive thoughts, vibes, and prayers help her.


----------



## Phaedra

@taxlady - thoughts and prayers for your MIL and all the family.


----------



## Marlingardener

Taxlady, your MIL is in good medical hands, and you and your husband and his brother have done all you can. Please take care of yourselves too, and feel confident your MIL knows you care so very much.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Roll_Bones said:


> Well they came out good.  I did not know the wrappers needed to be at room temp when I tried to make a single one.  It cracked.  Then I looked it up and sure enough they are supposed to be at room temp.
> I used a very thin egg wash to seal and that might have been overkill.  I'm sure water would work as well.  I used water on my test wonton and it did not open.
> I could not get the the points together so they were triangles.  Problem with that is the wonton get so soft, you cannot pick up a whole dumpling to eat it.  I may have put to much filling in?  I used about a tablespoon. I didn't measure and used the end of a butter knife.
> I have filling left and half the wontons.  So I will try to make them in the correct shape.


Update:
I finished assembling the wontons/dumplings yesterday.  I still made triangles.  Much easier as I think I am using to much inside them.  Went fast.
So, for lunch I decided to fry a few.  Frozen triangles in non stick pan with about 1 tbls water and oil.  Fried until crispy.  This is how I will present them from now on.  They were great.  The mixture inside was great.
I had some bottled Teriyaki sauce to dip in.  I loved them.
*Now I need a good dipping sauce recipe.  Thanks in Advance.*


----------



## dragnlaw

Funny that you fried them, I have only ever boiled them for Won Ton Soup.  My soups have everything in them tho, from the won tons themselves to bok choys/spinach, spring onions/chives, sometimes mushrooms, and the spices can be anything from hot chili oil, black vinegar, sesame oil, just open the asian cupboard and have at it! 
But simplest of all is just chicken broth, won tons, chives or scallions sprinkled. That's my go to when I want something but don't know what.


----------



## medtran49

Roll_Bones said:


> Update:
> I finished assembling the wontons/dumplings yesterday.  I still made triangles.  Much easier as I think I am using to much inside them.  Went fast.
> So, for lunch I decided to fry a few.  Frozen triangles in non stick pan with about 1 tbls water and oil.  Fried until crispy.  This is how I will present them from now on.  They were great.  The mixture inside was great.
> I had some bottled Teriyaki sauce to dip in.  I loved them.
> *Now I need a good dipping sauce recipe.  Thanks in Advance.*



I'll post our 2 favorite ones in a recipe thread.


----------



## Chef Munky

taxlady said:


> I am remaining stoic, while my husband and his brother worry about my mother-in-law. Well, I'm worrying too but trying to maintain for them. She's in the hospital. She had a stroke. They found a brain tumour. She isn't strong enough for surgery. It's looking pretty bad.


Ah Taxy,
My heart goes out to you. So sorry to hear about your Mother in law.
If I could I'd be giving you the biggest hug right now.


----------



## taxlady

And yes, I believe that my MIL is in good hands. She lives in Cornwall Ontario. The local hospital there sent her to a hospital in Ottawa that has a dedicated neurological department. From what DH told me about his conversation with the doctor taking care of her case, he seems very competent and reasonable.


----------



## bethzaring

Taxy, sending positive energy for you to stay strong, and for your dh's family.  This is hard.


----------



## Kathleen

It is comforting when the family feels confidence with the doctor.  I am keeping you and your family and MIL in my thoughts and prayers, Taxlady


----------



## taxlady

Thanks Beth and Kathleen.

Someone at the hospital told my BIL that his mum was well enough to have visitors today. He's off to see her. We'll find out what that means when he gets back home and emails DH. Ottawa is a 100 km drive from Cornwall.


----------



## Sheetal3v

waiting for my pizza delivery guy to show up


----------

